# Egyptian Armed Forces



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*To Be Continued ....*






YouTube - AmirPharaoh&#39;s Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egypt128

Egypt has a great army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AKINCI

We should reunite our forces again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Haseebullah

I just love your special weapon and tactics teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Thanks Amir for these pic's. Please keep posting. Good work 

And yeah i Love Egypt and have one of my best friend from Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

East German made IFA W50 trucks, Zil 157 Trucks towing ZU-23-2 and ZPU-4 AA guns, SPHs 122 mm D30 on M109 chassis, M109A1/A2s SPH, M1025s, M113A2s, M1 Abrams, M60A3s Patton and more ..





T-62s Model 62, BMP-1, OT-62s TOPAS, M901s ITV, M978, M48s Chaparral, M88A2s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

some are really nice shots which taken at revolution time .


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*To Be Continued ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

[video]http://youtu.be/LRWHZuLB794[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

*Awesome Pics  Keep posting *


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

[video]http://youtu.be/n57dMBJfjkM[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>



Are these guy Pak Navy Marines during Brigh Star.
... or Egyptian?
Awesome pics amir......


----------



## Manticore

hi aamir, whats the general view of jf17 in your country?
youtube-- '' F-16 vs GRIPEN vs JF-17 vs LCA ''


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*To Be Continued ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Are these guy Pak Navy Marines during Brigh Star.
> ... or Egyptian?
> Awesome pics amir......



Egyptian BTR-50 ...
about these guys .. im not sure .. 

thanks bro ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

ANTIBODY said:


> hi aamir, whats the general view of jf17 in your country?
> youtube-- '' F-16 vs GRIPEN vs JF-17 vs LCA ''



Actually there is no general view ..
some agree .. others dont ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

Great pics :thumbsup: 

Egypt have some decent forces....And Also diversify this thread..Post Air Force,Naval pics too...

Did Egypt get AIM-120Cs for their F-16s? What BVR missile do EAF uses. . .


----------



## Manticore

i dont think they are allowed any bvrs---- jf17 or some russian fighter is the only option for them


----------



## egypt128

M60 AND M1AI, But where m1a2 ,m1a3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

AUz said:


> Great pics :thumbsup:
> 
> Egypt have some decent forces....And Also diversify this thread..Post Air Force,Naval pics too...
> 
> Did Egypt get AIM-120Cs for their F-16s? What BVR missile do EAF uses. . .





ANTIBODY said:


> i dont think they are allowed any bvrs---- jf17 or some russian fighter is the only option for them




No AIM-120Cs from USA .. 
Mica from France / Mirages ..










R-77 Russia / Mig-29 smt2/m2 .. Su-35 in future ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

egypt128 said:


> M60 AND M1AI, But where m1a2 ,m1a3








The M1A3 Abrams is in the early design period with the U.S. Army.
They aims to build prototypes by 2014 and to begin to field the first combat-ready M1A3s by 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egypt128

Does Egypt have mig-29 and rafale and mirage 2000


----------



## Sayonara

egypt128 said:


> Does Egypt have mig-29 and rafale and mirage 2000



its like, an egyptian guy is asking, if he lives in egypt??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egypt128

Sayonara said:


> its like, an egyptian guy is asking, if he lives in egypt??



What's the problem to my question ??


----------



## BATMAN

Egypt, seriously need to upgrade its airforce and air defences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egypt128

> http://milinme.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/a-02-01-armc3a9e-de-terre-c3a0-nasr-city-13.jpg


What's the name of these


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

egypt128 said:


> Does Egypt have mig-29 and rafale and mirage 2000


 
EAF doesnt have rafale...... but yes u do have mirage 2000............Not sure abt mig-29.


...................


egypt128 said:


> What's the name of these


Thts a soviet made BMP-1.


----------



## Malik Usman

Brother also post pictures of Egyt History....I would love to see them.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

BATMAN said:


> Egypt, seriously need to upgrade its airforce and air defences.













*Patriot / SLAMRAAM / Buk-M / Tor-M / and many other systems and equipments .. not allowed 2 b published !! ..*


----------



## milvipes

The humble F-16, operated by competent crews & backed by robust C4IRS, is still a formidable weapon system. Certainly beats the Su-35 operated by some tin pot dictators, flown by mercenaries, with virtually no C4IRS support.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Malik Usman said:


> Brother also post pictures of Egyt History....I would love to see them.



*Brother u r talkin about 7000 years .. 

here r some vids about historical events ..*














*u r welcome 2 join me @ ..*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Sayonara

i think this pharoah guy has encyclopedia of eyptian videos and images lol


----------



## Super Falcon

most of their things are similar as our armed forces have but they are slightly ahead of us but not more reliable on themselves as us but good work


----------



## egypt128




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Egyptian SEAL Team ..*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Zarvan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


 
they look but dont what they will be able to do in war mainly with ISRAEL


----------



## AUz

Zarvan said:


> they look but dont what they will be able to do in war mainly with ISRAEL


 
Israel has nukes so no point...If a pure conventional war takes place like 1973,Israel will find it HELLA HARD this time. Arab Armies have improved alot.


----------



## Archdemon

AUz said:


> Israel has nukes so no point...If a pure conventional war takes place like 1973,Israel will find it HELLA HARD this time. Arab Armies have improved alot.


 
So do the Israeli army improved  technological gap is now wider than it was in 1973


----------



## egypt128

> So do the Israeli army improved technological gap is now wider than it was in 1973




Israeli army VS citizens

 ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zarvan said:


> they look but dont what they will be able to do in war mainly with ISRAEL



?!?!??!! ..



Archdemon said:


> So do the Israeli army improved  technological gap is now wider than it was in 1973



Yeah Right !!! ...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

egypt128 said:


> Israeli army VS citizens
> 
> ​


VS Egy ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Inspirational Pix-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

AUz said:


> Israel has nukes so no point...If a pure conventional war takes place like 1973,Israel will find it HELLA HARD this time. Arab Armies have improved alot.


 Israel can only threaten with nukes it can use them because Egypt is so close that Nuke will cause a lot of harm to Israel and by the way according to my information Pakistan alread has some Nuclear Missiles based in saudi arabia to take care of Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Archdemon said:


> So do the Israeli army improved  technological gap is now wider than it was in 1973


 
thats why Hezbollah taught you great lesson without having proper tanks they still managed to destroy more than 40 tanks of yours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alperen

Nice show and also proud to see the Turkish flaq.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 AM ----------


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Hell Week ..*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------


----------



## egypt128




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awesome pics.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Great pics Amir, thanks!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## ProsperBD

May Allah bless egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Today ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skywalker

Some excellent hardware,but the big question mark??? Can they fight with all this hardware.


----------



## Desert Fox

Skywalker said:


> Some excellent hardware,but the big question mark??? Can they fight with all this hardware.


 
They did in 1973 when they captured the Sinai, that is until when the Israelis surrounded their 6th (or was it 3rd) army.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Their Airforce n navy r toothless.

NO BVR,NO SUBS....


----------



## Mosamania

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Their Airforce n navy r toothless.
> 
> NO BVR,NO SUBS....


 
Subs of Egyptian Navy.
Three parked soviet romeo class subs.











They have 4 Subs in their inventory in talks for more subs as we speak.


----------



## superNova

SilentNinja said:


> They did in 1973 when they captured the Sinai, that is until when the Israelis surrounded their 6th (or was it 3rd) army.


 
a portion of egypt Sanai is still occupied by israel

also egypt combined with saudi arab, jordan, syria, lebanon, iraq failed in 1969 from tiny israel , HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mosamania

superNova said:


> a portion of egypt Sanai is still occupied by israel
> 
> also egypt combined with saudi arab, jordan, syria, lebanon, iraq failed in 1969 from tiny israel , HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 
You need to badly review your history friend.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


> Subs of Egyptian Navy.
> Three parked soviet romeo class subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have 4 Subs in their inventory in talks for more subs as we speak.


 
Built in the 50s? i believe our midget subs r more advanced than these..............And no solid news abt sub purchase is there... except the moray we have been hearing since 2000.
No BVR means tht in the modern scenerio they r only good for air showns... the enemy will shoot u down frm a 120 miles and u cant do jack abt it... except run or crash n burn.


@super nova... saudis were not involved in the arab-israel wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yousaf goebbels

eqyptians did a very fine job with wire guided russian anti-tank rockets..and took back their land..soon palestinian will get back their land too


----------



## superNova

Mosamania said:


> You need to badly review your history friend.....


 
why are you getting jealous, you are talking about pakistan's history??, you need to learn our history, and then compare with your history

om merely stating facts of 1969 when all arabs lost to israel by a huge huge margin


----------



## Mosamania

superNova said:


> why are you getting jealous, you are talking about pakistan's history??, you need to learn our history, and then compare with your history
> 
> om merely stating facts of 1969 when all arabs lost to israel by a huge huge margin


 
First of all it was in 1967. And yes they did lose the enemy took them by surprise and they failed to prepare for it. However go to any Egyptian and tell him you lost the 1973 war see what he/she will tell you.

Saudi Arabia only participated in the 1948 war and participated in all wars after that with cash since it lacked soldiers to fight in large scale conflicts unlike Syria or Egypt at the time. And When did I bring Pakistan's history to the table mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

*@Supernova* 

Israelis outclassed Arabs in 67' but this was not the case in 73'.Actually 1973 war shattered the myth that Arabs can't fight in modern complex warfare.Egyptian Military achieved EVERYTHING according to the plan (until they deviated from their plan under Syrian/Soviet pressure and marched deep into Sinai with their armour)

Breaking through the prime Israeli defense line,*Barlev Lines *, by crossing Suez canal was quite a feat by Egyptian Army.

I do agree that 220+ F-16s of EAF (without AIM-120Cs) are sitting ducks for Israelis.

Why Egyptian Air Force don't get any BVR missiles? If you are buying 220+ fighters then you should also demand for BVRs for the fighters you are buying. . .Common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Egyptions r gr8 ppl but unfortunately they were ruled by stupid rulers
In 1967 as i know the tension was there so they should not have been so relaxed and had to be prepared for the worse in 1973 they did good at first then israel took the lead. I remember the army chief shazli's interview on aljazeerah he said i suggested that we start the barlev crossing by Chanting Allah o Akbar

TARIQ


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Their Airforce n navy r toothless.
> 
> NO BVR,NO SUBS....



Really ... ?! ..
Egyptian Military Forces ... ?!!!
about BVR .. F-16s -> AIM-7 Sparrow missile .. yes its semi-active radar unlike AIM-120 AMRAAM ..

But Egypt refused to sign CISMOA (Communications and Information Security Memorandum of Agreemen)

"Egypt would have to sign a Communications, Interoperability, and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA), something Egyptian defense officials have refused to do for over a decade, arguing that the resulting U.S. inspection requirements amount to an infringement on national sovereignty. Such concerns, however, have not kept the countries of the Gulf Cooperation Council from signing the agreement, which raises the likelihood that some other reason underlies Egypt's decision"

"testimony to the US House of Representatives in June 2008, Dr Walter K Anderson, Associate Director, South Asia Studies at the School of Advanced International Studies at John Hopkins University, said, Indian interest in American multirole aircraft appears to be forcing the country to consider a CISMOA, which would in turn enhance the possibilities of even greater Indian purchase of US military equipment,
Cismoa will also have to be signed if India decides to go in for the F-16 Fighting Falcon or the F/A 18-E/F Super Hornets."

Furthermore ..

"In 2009, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton wrote to U.S. embassy officials in Cairo describing the State Department's suspicions that Egypt had violated its "end-user agreements" with the U.S. 8 different times over the prior three years. In one instance, Egyptian defense officials allegedly let a Chinese military delegation examine U.S.-made F-16s and related technical facilities"

"PDAS [Tom] Countryman emphasized the importance of a clear and transparent picture of Egypts end-use performance, including the measures being taken to prevent further violations. He noted that Egypt had more potential Section 3 violations than any other country in the world over the last several years. Cases involving the Chinese, he continued, were of particular concern .... The case involving the visit of a Chinese military official to an F-16 base , however, did raise genuine concerns about the transfer of US technology. He noted that U.S. concerns over the visit had already delayed Egypts request to purchase F-16 aircraft"

"PDAS Countryman. suggested [that Egypts] MOD agree in writing to the following actions: 1) Conduct an internal analysis of the eight potential violations to be shared with the OMC, 2) Commit to an end-use training plan, and 3) Identify one senior official as a point of contact for end-use issues. 11. (C) Subsequent to the meeting, [Egyptian Assistant Minister of Defense Mohammed] al-Assar reviewed the proposed text, but declined to sign the document. He declined to conduct an internal analysis on the end-use violations"

"Both [Chief of Staff Lieutenant General Sami] Anan and [Air Marshal] Reda will express concern over releasability issues and frustration with Egypts inability to procure restricted weapons systems. _Some systems are not releasable because of Egyptian refusal to sign the necessary agreement (CISMOA) providing end-use assurances and ensuring proper protection of certain U.S. origin technology._ Releasability is of special concern to the EAF as they prepare to purchase 24 F-16 aircraft that will require a costly retrofit with less-advanced weapons systems. Since 2006, the Department of State has notified Congress of six potential end-use violations by the Egyptian military. We are currently investigating two additional cases, one involving the visit of a Chinese military official to an F-16 facility on an Egyptian Air Force base"

"Instead of relying on the , active-homing AIM-120 AMRAAM as their medium range air to air missile, Egypts F-16s depend on the AIM-7P Sparrow. The Sparrow uses semi-active radar homing, which means the launching fighter needs to maintain a continuous illumination lock on the target aircraft. In contrast, an Israeli F-16I equipped with AMRAAM missiles can achieve lock, launch, then break lock and evade while the missile guides itself to the target. In a confrontation with the air forces of neighbors like Libya or Sudan, Egypts combination of better fighters and supporting E-2 AWACS planes would make even Sparrow-armed F-16s extremely dangerous. The absence of AMRAAM missiles does have the effect of preserving Israels technological edge, however, even though F-16s are also the mainstay of the Israeli air force"

"The EAF has developed wide-scale in-country F-16-specific maintenance/logistics support and has an in-country F-16 Flying Training Unit where new pilots are trained to fly the F-16. The EAF has in-country depot capability to produce over 300 different F-16 parts. Most of these parts are compatible with the EAF version F-16 Block 50/52. The EAF has in-country depot-level aircraft modification capability through the F-16 Falcon-UP modification program. This program and capability enables the EAF to significantly increase the service-life of their current F-16 fleet and any subsequent F-16 procurements. The EAF has established in-country partial depot capability to overhaul certain F-16 engine sections and this capability is upgradeable to support the F-16 Block 50/52. Egypt continually upgrades its avionics testing and repair capability to keep pace with the advancing technology in the F-16 aircraft"


And EAF not only F-16s .. !! 
Mirage-5 upgraded , Mirage-2000 .. (MBDA MICA)
Mig-29 smt2 + "Mig-29 M2 + Su-35 in the future" (R-77)






"Russia can supply MiG-29, Su-35 fighters to Egypt - Rosoboronexport
July 25, 2010 14:59
FARNBOROUGH. July 25 (Interfax-AVN) - Rosoboronexport is in technical consultations with the Egyptian Defense Ministry regarding possible supply of Mikoyan MiG-29M2 and Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft, head of the Rosoboronexport's Department of Air Force Special Gear and Services Export Sergei Kornev told Interfax-AVN.
"We held a presentation of the MiG-29M2 and Su-35 aircraft for the Egyptian Defense Ministry. Technical consultations are under way," Kornev said at the Farnborough international airshow near London.
It is too soon to talk about negotiating the supply of these aircraft, he said. "In regard to aircraft, we are at the very beginning of the path," Kornev said.
The company signed with Egypt a contract for the supply of Mikoyan Mi-17V-5 helicopters, he said. "In regard to helicopters, we already have certain results," said Kornev, who heads Rosoboronexport's delegation at the airshow."






About Subs ...
Althought egyptian army doesn't like to make a big show .. 
you know many pple here don't know that _policy _.. there is no any photo -> Mig-29 / Buk-M / Tor-m / Tunguska / Patriot / Eifv / Sifv (1 pic) / T-80 / T-62 upgraded / Smerch / ... ... many others equipments ... !!!!!!

Anyway we are sure about 2 Sava + 6 Romeo class from China + the Russians Romeos ... besides ** KILO-636 submarine ..

"upcoming export contracts for ten of the KILO-636 submarines . As a customer mentioned Vietnam and Egypt The total value of these contracts could exceed $ 3 billion"

"Egypt holds negotiations with Russia about possible procurement of 4 Project 636 Kilo diesel subs for about $1.2 bln"

Russia to strengthen its power at market of non-nuclear subs






"&#1042;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077;, &#1075;&#1077;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1092;&#1080;&#1103; &#1101;&#1082;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1082;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1062;&#1050;&#1041; &#1052;&#1058; "&#1056;&#1091;&#1073;&#1080;&#1085;, &#1086;&#1073;&#1096;&#1080;&#1088;&#1085;&#1072;. &#1042; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1103;&#1097;&#1077;&#1077; &#1074;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1089;&#1091;&#1073;&#1084;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1099; &#1074;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1103;&#1090; &#1074; &#1089;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074; &#1042;&#1086;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;-&#1052;&#1086;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1093; &#1057;&#1080;&#1083; 14 &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;: &#1040;&#1083;&#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1040;&#1083;&#1078;&#1080;&#1088;, &#1041;&#1086;&#1083;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1045;&#1075;&#1080;&#1087;&#1077;&#1090;, &#1048;&#1085;&#1076;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1048;&#1085;&#1076;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1079;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1048;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;, &#1050;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1081;, &#1050;&#1053;&#1044;&#1056;, &#1050;&#1091;&#1073;&#1072;, &#1051;&#1080;&#1074;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1055;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1072;, &#1056;&#1091;&#1084;&#1099;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;. &#1057;&#1080;&#1088;&#1080;

In general, the geography of export submarines built for the project CDB ME "Rubin wide. At the present time here submarine developed part of the Naval Forces of 14 countries: Albania, Algeria, Bulgaria, Egypt, India, Indonesia, Iran, China, North Korea , Cuba, Libya, Poland, Romania. Syria "

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

superNova said:


> a portion of egypt Sanai is still occupied by israel
> 
> also egypt combined with saudi arab, jordan, syria, lebanon, iraq failed in 1969 from tiny israel , HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 
"a portion of egypt Sanai is still occupied by israel .. "

It seems that you still live in 1967 .. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Mosamania said:


> Subs of Egyptian Navy.
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGYPT2100

superNova said:


> a portion of egypt Sanai is still occupied by israel
> 
> also egypt combined with saudi arab, jordan, syria, lebanon, iraq failed in 1969 from tiny israel , HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 
IS IT REALY SO FUNNY !!!!!

SHAME ON YOU 

EVEN IF THAT WAS TRUE THAT SAINAI IS STILL UNDER OCCUPATION BY ISRAEL OR ANY OTHER ONE , YOU WOULD RATHER BE SAD AND TRYING TO DEFEND YOUR EGYPTION BROTHERS & SISTERS THAN BEING HAPPY LIKE THAT

From Anas may Allah be pleased with him said:

"The Prophet MOHAMED said, peace be upon him

Do not someone believe, untill love for his brother

what he loves for himself


DO YOU LOVE BEING KASHMIR UNDER INDIAN OCCUPATION ?

I DONOT

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

@superNova

*behave civil man as you are posting currently its looking to me you have limited time left here .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGYPT2100

superNova said:


> why are you getting jealous, you are talking about pakistan's history??, you need to learn our history, and then compare with your history
> 
> om merely stating facts of 1969 when all arabs lost to israel by a huge huge margin


 
FIRST , WE ARE PROUD BY OUR PAKISTANIAN BROTHERS 

SECOND , BEING JEALOUS IN ORDER TO DO MORE TO BECOME BETTER IS NOT A BAD THING 

THIRD , WITH ALL RESPECT TO THE PAKSTANIAN HISTORY AND ANY OTHER MUSLIM HISTORY , OUR HISTORY STARTED BEFOR 18000 YEARS AGO , WE MADE HISTORY , WE ARE EVEN THE HISTORY IT SELF - THE 1ST STATE IN HISTORY IS EGYPT , THE 1ST ARMY IN HISTORY IS THE EGYPTION ARMY , WE EVEN HAVE BATTELES FROM THOUSAND YEARS AGO WHICH IS BEING STUDY IN ALL WAR FACALTIES IN THE WORLD FROM YEARS TILL TODAY LIKE MEGIDDO BATTELE & KADESH BATTELE IN 1274 BC IN A WAR LAST FOR 16 YEARS ENDED BY THE FIRST PEACE TREATY IN HUMAN HISTORY IN 1258 BC , WE MADE THE SCINCE ITSELF IN ALL OF IT TYBES IN TIME WHEN THERE WERE NOTHING THE HUMAN RACE KNOW , THEN THE THE HUMANITY CIVILIZED ACCORDING TO US   


EGYPT IS PLEASED , RECOGNIZED AND HONORED IN THE HOLY QURAN 5 DIRECT TIMES & 19 TIMES IN DIRECT , EGYPT ALSO PLEASED , RECOGNIZEDAND AND HONORED IN JUDAISM & CHRISTIANTY , NO ONE ELSE US DID HAVE SUCH HONOR OR PLEASED LIKE US SPICIALY IN THE THREE HEAVEN BOOKS FROM ALLAH THE GREAT 

SO TEL ME NOW , WHO SHOULD BE JEALOUS AFTER THIS FEW THINGS ABOUT EGYPT LIKE A DROB OF WATER IN A NEVER ENDING OCEAN CALLED EGYPT  

IN THE END WE ARE ALL BROTHERS IN ISLAM , ONE NATION BUT DIVIDED INTO MANY STATES , WHOEVER WE WILL ALWAYS STILL ONE , ANY GOOD THING FOR ONE IS GOOD FOR ALL , AND ANY BAD THING FOR ONE IS BAD FOR ALL

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## superNova

EGYPT2100 said:


> IS IT REALY SO FUNNY !!!!!
> 
> SHAME ON YOU
> 
> EVEN IF THAT WAS TRUE THAT SAINAI IS STILL UNDER OCCUPATION BY ISRAEL OR ANY OTHER ONE , YOU WOULD RATHER BE SAD AND TRYING TO DEFEND YOUR EGYPTION BROTHERS & SISTERS THAN BEING HAPPY LIKE THAT
> 
> From Anas may Allah be pleased with him said:
> 
> "The Prophet MOHAMED said, peace be upon him
> 
> Do not someone believe, untill love for his brother
> 
> what he loves for himself
> 
> 
> DO YOU LOVE BEING KASHMIR UNDER INDIAN OCCUPATION ?
> 
> I DONOT


 
and third thing to be very funny is that Egypt drummed so loud about Egyptian revolution , its really funny because all egyptians became emotional, killed so many egyptians just to make american revolution, or revolution supported by CIA and american dollar

i admire egyptian history and i am a great history and archaeology fan but can resist laughing

its pakistani not pakistanian


----------



## VelocuR

Not Correction: PAKISTANIAN (are you call us Palestinian)

it is proper say Pakistanis !!!


----------



## superNova

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> "a portion of egypt Sanai is still occupied by israel .. "
> 
> It seems that you still live in 1967 .. !!


 
there are still portions of egypt occupied by israel


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

InshaAllah there will be no jealousy among the brother, egyptians r very nice ppl

We need more brothers from arab world on this forum for better understanding of each other 

TARIQ


----------



## Imran Khan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Not Correction: PAKISTANIAN (are you call us Palestinian)
> 
> it is proper say Pakistanis !!!



for correction my dear sir he is an arabian lolz BTW little mistakes happen always

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

The egyption revolution is from within and it should have come many years ago would everybody calm down

TARIQ


----------



## superNova

what have achieved through revolution??, one bad guy gone, another bad guy came, still no freedom, its just transfer of power from one bad guy to another, army still holds the government

looks like america was fed up with husne mubarak begging problem, more f-16s and more american army toys etc


----------



## EGYPT2100

superNova said:


> why are you getting jealous, you are talking about pakistan's history??, you need to learn our history, and then compare with your history
> 
> om merely stating facts of 1969 when all arabs lost to israel by a huge huge margin


 
FIRST , WE ARE PROUD BY OUR PAKISTANI BROTHERS 

SECOND , BEING JEALOUS IN ORDER TO DO MORE TO BECOME BETTER IS NOT A BAD THING 

THIRD , WITH ALL RESPECT TO THE PAKSTANI HISTORY AND ANY OTHER MUSLIM HISTORY , OUR HISTORY STARTED BEFOR 18000 YEARS AGO , WE MADE HISTORY , WE ARE EVEN THE HISTORY IT SELF - THE 1ST STATE IN HISTORY IS EGYPT , THE 1ST ARMY IN HISTORY IS THE EGYPTON ARMY , WE EVEN HAVE BATTELES FROM THOUSAND YEARS AGO WHICH IS BEING STUDY IN ALL WAR FACALTIES IN THE WORLD FROM YEARS TILL TODAY , WE MADE THE SCINCE ITSELF IN ALL OF IT TYBES IN TIME WHEN THERE WERE NOTHING THE HUMAN RACE KNOW , THEN THE THE HUMANITY CIVILIZED ACCORDING TO US   


EGYPT IS PLEASED , RECOGNIZED AND HONORED IN THE HOLY QURAN 5 DIRECT TIMES & 19 TIMES IN DIRECT , EGYPT ALLSO PLEASED , RECOGNIZEDAND AND HONORED IN JEWISH & CHRISTIANTY , NO ONE ELSE US DID HAVE SUCH HONOR OR PLEASED LIKE US SPICIALY IN THE THREE HEAVEN BOOKS FROM ALLAH THE GREAT 

SO TEL ME NOW , WHO SHOULD BE JEALOUS AFTER THIS FEW THINGS ABOUT EGYPT LIKE A DROB OF WATER IN A NEVER ENDING OCEAN CALLED EGYPT  

IN THE END WE ARE ALL BROTHERS IN ISLAM , ONE NATION BUT DIVIDED INTO MANY STATES , HOWEVER WE WILL ALWAYS STILL ONE , ANY GOOD THING FOR ONE IS GOOD FOR ALL , AND ANY BAD THING FOR ONE IS BAD FOR ALL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

supernova, they r in transitional period.

TARIQ


----------



## Imran Khan

EGYPT2100 dear please dont use capital letters its hard to read your posts .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey egypt... do u know we r the people of Gandhara,Mehrgarh,harapa,Indus civilisation,mohenjodaro!

We are the oldest living civilisation in the whole world.



@supernove... thank God u got banned.


----------



## EGYPT2100

superNova said:


> and third thing to be very funny is that Egypt drummed so loud about Egyptian revolution , its really funny because all egyptians became emotional, killed so many egyptians just to make american revolution, or revolution supported by CIA and american dollar
> 
> i admire egyptian history and i am a great history and archaeology fan but can resist laughing
> 
> its pakistani not pakistanian



FIRST THING , THE EGYPTION REVOLUTION WAS PEACFULL ONE , THOSE KELLID WERE UN ARMED PROTESTORS , AND THAT MAKES IT CLEAR WHO KILLED THE EGYPTION PPL

HOSNI MUBARAK WAS THE MAN OF THE UNITED STATES IN THE ARAB WORLD , HE WAS EVEN A FRIEND TO ISRAEL THAN PALESTINE , HE WAS CLOSING THE RAFAH CROSSING AGAINEST OUR PALAESTINIAN BROTHERS , EVEN WHEN THEY WERE KELLID & WOUNDED , CUTTING THE ONLY WAY TO SERVIVE OR EVEN TO HAVE ENOUGH MIDECAL SUPPORT

MUBARAK WAS IN CHARGE FOR 30 YEARS , HE FIXED THE PRESIDENCY & PALREMANT ELECTIONS FOR HIS FAVOR BY HAVING 99.9% OR AT LEAST 90% , HOWEVER EGYPT IS A REPUBLIC HE TRIED TO PASS ON THE PRESIDENCY TO HIS SON GAMAL , DOES NOT THAT ONLY GIVE US THE RIGHT TO REVOLT , WHAT ABOUT BERVEZ MUSHARRAF , WAS HE A GOOD PRESINENT ? HE WAS IN PRESIDENCY FOR JUST 7 YEAR AND THE PAKSTANI PPL WERT NOT ACCEPT HIM TO STAY MORE IN CHARAGE

YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT MUBARAK DID IN EGYPT ? 48% OF THE EGYPTION PPL UNDER THE LEVEL OF POORNESS , HYNDREDS OF THOUSANDS ARE INFECTED BY CANCER , VIRUSES A,B & C , MILLIONS ARE INFECTED BY DIABETES MELLITUS

HE ENVENOMED OUR FOOD BY ISRAELI CANCERED INSECTICIDES

HE TORTURED UN COUNTED NUMBER OF EGYPTION PPL IN POLICE STATIONE AND IN JAILS & POLITICAL CAMPS

ISRAEL CALLED HIM THERE FRIEND & THEY ARE SAD FOR ENDING THE EGYPTION PPL FOR THE ISRAELI GOOD DAYS AND NIGHET IN HIS PROTECTION FOR THEM AGAINEST THE EGYPTION PPL AND ALL THE ARAB & MUSLIM STATES PPL

AFTAR THAT , HOW CAN YOU SAY AMERICAN REVOLUTION SUPPORTED BY CIA AND AMERICAN DOLLARS

I CAN ALSO SAY THAT YOUR PP IN CHARGE ARE PAIED IN BILLIONS OF DOLLARS TOO SO THEY LIT AMERICA KEEP KILLING THE INNOCENT PAKSTANI MEN , WOMEN & CHILDRENS NEAR TO AFGHANISTN , WHAT WOULD YOU SAY ?

WHY DO NOT YOU STOP YOUR PRESIDENT FROM BEING SHUT UP LIKE IF HE COMPLETLY ACCEPTING THAT ?

THE EGYPTION REVELUTION YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT IS NOW MOST IMPORTANT REVELUTION IN THE HUMAN HISTORY , MORE THAN THE FRENCH REVELUTION

YOU DO NOT RESPECT THE FANSHIP OF HISTORY OR ARCHAEOLOGY

YOU ALSO DO NOT RESPECT THE CHOICE OF 85 MILLION PPL IN EGYPT

DID YOU SEA THE MILLION MAN MARCH CROS EFYPT AT REVELUTION TIME ?

CAN YOU HONSTLY DARE TO DO THE SAME AGAINEST YOUR GOVERNMENT ? IF YOU SAY YES , I WILL ASK YOU WHY YOU DID NOT DO TO STOP KELLING YOUR NATION BY THE AMERICANS OR TO STOP THE AMERICAN CARGO TRUCKS FROM CROSSING TO AFGHANISTAN THROUGH YOU COUNTRY IN ORDER TO KILL CIVILIANS , NOT TO KILL THE AMERICAN MADE TERRORISM IN AFGHANISTAN.

FORGIVE MY WEAK ENGLIGH , BECAUSE I AM MORE INTERESTED IN ARABIC , THE LANGUAGE OF THE HOLY QURAN

CAN YOU SPEAK THE LANGUAGE OF THE HOLY QURAN ? ( NOT JUST TO READ THE HOLY QURAN , BUT ALSO TO USE IT IN ALL YOUR LIFE )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

he got what he deserve now leave it and post some images thsi thread is for images and egypt2100 for god sake don't use capitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGYPT2100

TARIQ BN ZIYAAD said:


> Assalam alaikum
> 
> InshaAllah there will be no jealousy among the brother, egyptians r very nice ppl
> 
> We need more brothers from arab world on this forum for better understanding of each other
> 
> TARIQ



InshaAllah

do you know , for years i wished to see and talk with any pakstani , it was adream for me to have apakstani friend , but from few minets ago , i was crying because i meet some one like superNova

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 AM ----------




Imran Khan said:


> EGYPT2100 dear please dont use capital letters its hard to read your posts .



i am sorry , i used to use the caps lock on


----------



## EGYPT2100

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hey egypt... do u know we r the people of Gandhara,Mehrgarh,harapa,Indus civilisation,mohenjodaro!
> 
> We are the oldest living civilisation in the whole world.
> 
> 
> 
> @supernove... thank God u got banned.



give me aproof that you are the oldest living civilization ( like the pyramids at least ) , the egyption civilization stands before 18000

anyway , it is the same proud for the same nation cause we are all muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

EGYPT2100 said:


> InshaAllah
> 
> do you know , for years i wished to see and talk with any pakstani , it was adream for me to have apakstani friend , but from few minets ago ,* i was crying because i meet some one like superNova*
> 
> [




Not every Pakistani is like SurperNova.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Their Airforce n navy r toothless.
> 
> NO BVR,NO SUBS....





superNova said:


> a portion of egypt Sanai is still occupied by israel
> 
> also egypt combined with saudi arab, jordan, syria, lebanon, iraq failed in 1969 from tiny israel , HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





EGYPT2100 said:


> FIRST , WE ARE PROUD BY OUR PAKISTANIAN BROTHERS
> 
> SECOND , BEING JEALOUS IN ORDER TO DO MORE TO BECOME BETTER IS NOT A BAD THING
> 
> THIRD , WITH ALL RESPECT TO THE PAKSTANIAN HISTORY AND ANY OTHER MUSLIM HISTORY , OUR HISTORY STARTED BEFOR 18000 YEARS AGO , WE MADE HISTORY , WE ARE EVEN THE HISTORY IT SELF - THE 1ST STATE IN HISTORY IS EGYPT , THE 1ST ARMY IN HISTORY IS THE EGYPTION ARMY , WE EVEN HAVE BATTELES FROM THOUSAND YEARS AGO WHICH IS BEING STUDY IN ALL WAR FACALTIES IN THE WORLD FROM YEARS TILL TODAY LIKE MEGIDDO BATTELE & KADESH BATTELE IN 1274 BC IN A WAR LAST FOR 16 YEARS ENDED BY THE FIRST PEACE TREATY IN HUMAN HISTORY IN 1258 BC , WE MADE THE SCINCE ITSELF IN ALL OF IT TYBES IN TIME WHEN THERE WERE NOTHING THE HUMAN RACE KNOW , THEN THE THE HUMANITY CIVILIZED ACCORDING TO US
> 
> 
> EGYPT IS PLEASED , RECOGNIZED AND HONORED IN THE HOLY QURAN 5 DIRECT TIMES & 19 TIMES IN DIRECT , EGYPT ALSO PLEASED , RECOGNIZEDAND AND HONORED IN JUDAISM & CHRISTIANTY , NO ONE ELSE US DID HAVE SUCH HONOR OR PLEASED LIKE US SPICIALY IN THE THREE HEAVEN BOOKS FROM ALLAH THE GREAT
> 
> SO TEL ME NOW , WHO SHOULD BE JEALOUS AFTER THIS FEW THINGS ABOUT EGYPT LIKE A DROB OF WATER IN A NEVER ENDING OCEAN CALLED EGYPT
> 
> IN THE END WE ARE ALL BROTHERS IN ISLAM , ONE NATION BUT DIVIDED INTO MANY STATES , WHOEVER WE WILL ALWAYS STILL ONE , ANY GOOD THING FOR ONE IS GOOD FOR ALL , AND ANY BAD THING FOR ONE IS BAD FOR ALL



Come on guys, stop arguing for no apparent reason, both Egypt and Pakistan are Muslim countries, and we should not be arguing in holy month of Ramzan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


What gun is that? To me it seems to be a modified variant of an AK-74 (i could be wrong since i'm no gun expert)


----------



## EGYPT2100

i accept what mr SilentNinja say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> "a portion of egypt Sanai is still occupied by israel .. "
> 
> It seems that you still live in 1967 .. !!



Thank you for this rare footage of the 1973 Arab Israeli war.


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

EGYPT2100 said:


> InshaAllah
> 
> do you know , for years i wished to see and talk with any pakstani , it was adream for me to have apakstani friend , but from few minets ago , i was crying because i meet some one like superNova




&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1609; &#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608; &#1602;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1581; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>



MashaAllah!

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------




Amir_Pharaoh said:


> The M1A3 Abrams is in the early design period with the U.S. Army.
> They aims to build prototypes by 2014 and to begin to field the first combat-ready M1A3s by 2017.



How many M1A1's/2's does Egypt have (exact number)?


----------



## EGYPT2100

i am not a gun expert ( i am a stratigic gamer expert as i think )

so , can any one tell me the name of the gun in this picture






because it is the basic one of the same advanced one in my avatar






it is a picture from the game ghost recon future soldier

that gun is unbeleivable


----------



## Imran Khan

SilentNinja said:


> What gun is that? To me it seems to be a modified variant of an AK-74 (i could be wrong since i'm no gun expert)



yaar beizati kara di FN-FAL ko nhi janta tu?


----------



## Desert Fox

Imran Khan said:


> yaar beizati kara di FN-FAL ko nhi janta tu?



Lol, meina kaha tho tha ke mein gun expert nahi hoon

---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------




EGYPT2100 said:


> i am not a gun expert ( i am a stratigic gamer expert as i think )
> 
> so , can any one tell me the name of the gun in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it is the basic one of the same advanced one in my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a picture from the game ghost recon future soldier
> 
> that gun is unbeleivable



The gun the Egyptian Soldier is holding is a Sub-Machine gun (i forgot its name unfortunately), however the weapon the ghost recon character is holding is a fictional assault rifle.


----------



## Imran Khan

SilentNinja said:


> Lol, meina kaha tho tha ke mein gun expert nahi hoon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> The gun the Egyptian Soldier is holding is a Sub-Machine gun (i forgot its name unfortunately), however the weapon the ghost recon character is holding is a fictional assault rifle.



ye bhi nhi pata senior ban gay hahahaha

its FN F2000 use by pakistan SSW too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGYPT2100

TARIQ BN ZIYAAD said:


> &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1603;&#1605; &#1581;&#1610;&#1575;&#1603; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1575;&#1582;&#1609; &#1608;&#1610;&#1588;&#1585;&#1601;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1593;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582; &#1575;&#1582;&#1584; &#1604;&#1607; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1585;&#1577; &#1610;&#1605;&#1603;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1608;&#1605; &#1578;&#1593;&#1576;&#1607; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607; &#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1606;&#1575; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1601; &#1608;&#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1606;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1610;&#1580;&#1578;&#1607;&#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1603;&#1579;&#1585; &#1608;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1575;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1606;&#1575; &#1608;&#1606;&#1592;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1582;&#1610;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1607;&#1605; &#1605;&#1575; &#1610;&#1593;&#1591;&#1608; &#1602;&#1583; &#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1606;&#1583;&#1607;&#1605; &#1606;&#1586;&#1593;&#1604; &#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605;&#1603; &#1604;&#1603;&#1606; &#1581;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1610;&#1606; &#1581;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1603;&#1579;&#1610;&#1585; &#1608;&#1581; &#1578;&#1588;&#1608;&#1601; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1575; &#1604;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1578;&#1585;&#1603;&#1607;&#1605; &#1607;&#1607;&#1607;&#1607;
> 
> TARIQ



i do not know if tou can speak or write arabic or you are using some traslating program , but i realy happy to be with my pakistani brotheres

thank you brother tariq & thank you SilentNinja ( i am sure that my pakstani brotheres are not like superNova )


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Don't jump to conculsiion spernova is a nice guy he might didnot have a good day

No i didnot use translation but i m not good in writing arabic, but i can speak arabic better then writing atleast it is true when i was younger

BTW, i grew up watchin egyptian serials lol

u r wellcome brother, we will learn from u a lot inshaAllah

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGYPT2100

SilentNinja said:


> Lol, meina kaha tho tha ke mein gun expert nahi hoon
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> The gun the Egyptian Soldier is holding is a Sub-Machine gun (i forgot its name unfortunately), however the weapon the ghost recon character is holding is a fictional assault rifle.



however , both looks powerfull , i think it would be easy to make the fictional one a real one


----------



## Water Car Engineer

EGYPT2100 said:


> i am not a gun expert ( i am a stratigic gamer expert as i think )
> 
> so , can any one tell me the name of the gun in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because it is the basic one of the same advanced one in my avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a picture from the game ghost recon future soldier
> 
> that gun is unbeleivable



The top one is a P-90. The bottom, looks like a fake gun inspired by the F2000.

Here 

FN P90 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## EGYPT2100

TARIQ BN ZIYAAD said:


> Assalam alaikum
> 
> Don't jump to conculsiion spernova is a nice guy he might didnot have a good day
> 
> No i didnot use translation but i m not good in writing arabic, but i can speak arabic better then writing atleast it is true when i was younger
> 
> BTW, i grew up watchin egyptian serials lol
> 
> u r wellcome brother, we will learn from u a lot inshaAllah
> 
> TARIQ



i do not know the reality of spernova ( as you can see , i am new ) but the broblem that he looked happy when he talked about occupation of israel for sainai ( despite his wrong information about being sainai under occupation till now ) , i was not happy by his behavior , so i asked if he is happy by the indian occupation for kashmir , all the probloem as just The Prophet MOHAMED said, peace be upon him

Do not someone believe, untill love for his brother what he loves for himself

it is realy happy for me to know your arabic abilities ( that is great , try to be better )

i do not understant that - BTW -

it is looool looool looool about your watching the egyption serials - that is good to know some of our culture and art , than the western bloody one -

i hope that you will find with me the information you would like to know inshaAllah

mahmoud ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGYPT2100

Liquid said:


> The top one is a P-90. The bottom, looks like a fake gun inspired by the F2000.
> 
> Here
> 
> FN P90 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



thanks , however egypt is not one of the users as the wikipedia say


----------



## EGYPT2100

brothers

do you know about the egyption plane helwan 300 ?







cause i want to post a thread about it , and i do not know if any one esle talked about it before specially india was partner with egypt in that project


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

BTW= by the way

Atleast i don't know

TARIQ


----------



## Imran Khan

TARIQ BN ZIYAAD said:


> Assalam alaikum
> 
> BTW= by the way
> 
> Atleast i don't know
> 
> TARIQ



Is it "atleast" or "at least"? - Yahoo! Answers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

SilentNinja said:


> MashaAllah!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> How many M1A1's/2's does Egypt have (exact number)?








Egyptian Army: 1,005 M1A1s , Tanks co-produced by the US and Egypt (%85) for the Egyptian army. Another 125 Tanks have been ordered .




EGYPT2100 said:


> thanks , however egypt is not one of the users as the wikipedia say



There r alot of weapons & equipments that egypt operate n not mentioned in wikipedia .. !! 



EGYPT2100 said:


> brothers
> 
> do you know about the egyption plane helwan 300 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause i want to post a thread about it , and i do not know if any one esle talked about it before specially india was partner with egypt in that project



Oh .. that HISTORY .. !


Waiting for the FUTURE ...... "Cairo-2000" ....


----------



## EGYPT2100

brothers

do you know what is happening for 3 days in sainai on bordrs with israel

3 egyption army soldiers killed by israeli forces ( 1 officer + his 2 soldiers )

israel intered the egyption soil and fired on the egyption soldiers inside egypt , whech mean that the peace treaty between egypt & israel mean nothing now , as the multinational peace watching forces in sainai saied

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EGYPT2100 said:


> brothers
> 
> do you know what is happening for 3 days in sainai on bordrs with israel
> 
> 3 egyption army soldiers killed by israeli forces ( 1 officer + his 2 soldiers )
> 
> israel intered the egyption soil and fired on the egyption soldiers inside egypt , whech mean that the peace treaty between egypt & israel mean nothing now , as the multinational peace watching forces in sainai saied


 


Brother , from the START plz .. !

http://www.therecord.com/news/world/article/580251--8-killed-in-attack-in-southern-israel

http://www.paltelegraph.com/palesti...lian-targets-in-gaza-8-killed-40-wounded.html


About Israeli casualties .. they lost 3 .. including 1 of thier best snipers by an egyptian soldier, according 2 israeli ch10 ..


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Waiting for the FUTURE ...... *"Cairo-2000"* ....[/COLOR]



Elaborate what kind of aircraft this is?


----------



## EGYPT2100

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Brother , from the START plz .. !
> 
> TheRecord - 8 killed in attack in southern Israel
> 
> Israel attacks civilian targets in Gaza, 8 killed, 40 wounded
> 
> israel today | 8 dead in terrorist assault near Eilat - israel today
> 
> About Israeli casualties .. they lost 3 .. including 1 of thier best snipers by an egyptian soldier, according 2 israeli ch10 ..



the israelis started fireing on our soldiers insideour land + an air strike inside our land by f-15

so we turn fire


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

SilentNinja said:


> Elaborate what kind of aircraft this is?



 ... No details .. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGYPT2100

SilentNinja said:


> Elaborate what kind of aircraft this is?



it's fictional project about egyption aircraft project from 1997 till now ( 14 years ) & nothing ever known or seen even a prototype , i don't beleive such talk , nothing fact or functional , even no one photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> ... No details .. !!



MIG-1.44? Is this a Joint Egyptian-Russian project?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SilentNinja said:


> MIG-1.44? Is this a Joint Egyptian-Russian project?



lol........ let him have fun.


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> lol........ let him have fun.



Yar Larai tho na shuru kar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

tht mig 1.44 is a russian 5th gen project which never materialised........ there is no prog like cairo 2000..... and sorry to say the helwan was a german designed plane tht met the same fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EGYPT2100 said:


> it's fictional project about egyption aircraft project from 1997 till now ( 14 years ) & nothing ever known or seen even a prototype , i don't beleive such talk , nothing fact or functional , even no one photo



Oh come on .. !
Its not a fictional project .. i don't expect from pple here 2 understand that .. but u r egyptian .. i dont know if u herad what chairman of AOI and Minister of military production said about this ambitious project ....

All wat we know 4 sure .. that there is currently fighter jet programe .. but no details been published yet only there is a foreign state helping us in this project .. many pple say that state is Russia .. also , some believe that Mig 1.44 is the 1 ! .. others don't believe so ... but in the end there is a national programe .. and that wat matters ..!!

Egyptian Air manufacturing since 60s .. Ca-200 , Ha-300 , Gazelle , Alpha jet , Tucano , F-7 , Mirage-2000 , K-8E , F-16 (cancelled because Egypt refused an american military base) , .........

_Did Egypt stop manufacturing in 90s .. ?!_


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egyptian Army: 1,005 M1A1s , Tanks co-produced by the US and Egypt (%85) for the Egyptian army. Another 125 Tanks have been ordered .



Do these use DU rounds or are those only for M1A2?


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> tht mig 1.44 is a russian 5th gen project which never materialised........ there is no prog like cairo 2000..... and sorry to say the helwan was a german designed plane tht met the same fate.


 
HAL-300 was designed and menufactore by Willy Messerschmitt a famous germen air craft designer . but financed and work was done in egypt and india too.india was partner and Murat was indian model which manufacture .E-300 engine was given to the Indian government for use in the HF-24 Murat fighter.power plant was Bristol Siddeley Orpheus .3 prototypes was made but After the Six-Day War defeat, Egypt needed most of its military budget for acquiring new aircraft and air defenses and so, due to this and the availability of Russian fighters, the Egyptian government terminated the project in May 1969.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

SilentNinja said:


> Do these use DU rounds or are those only for M1A2?








This is M1A2 Abrams with the TUSK upgrade .. The Tank Urban Survival Kit (TUSK)


----------



## Mosamania

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> This is M1A2 Abrams with the TUSK upgrade .. The Tank Urban Survival Kit (TUSK)



He meant to ask if Egypt is using Depleted Uranium rounds in their tanks Amir.


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Oh come on .. !
> Its not a fictional project .. i don't expect from pple here 2 understand that .. but u r egyptian .. i dont know if u herad what chairman of AOI and Minister of military production said about this ambitious project ....
> 
> All wat we know 4 sure .. that there is currently fighter jet programe .. but no details been published yet only there is a foreign state helping us in this project .. many pple say that state is Russia .. also , some believe that Mig 1.44 is the 1 ! .. others don't believe so ... but in the end there is a national programe .. and that wat matters ..!!
> 
> Egyptian Air manufacturing since 60s .. Ca-200 , Ha-300 , Gazelle , Alpha jet , Tucano , F-7 , Mirage-2000 , K-8E , F-16 (cancelled because Egypt refused an american military base) , .........
> 
> _Did Egypt stop manufacturing in 90s .. ?!_


 
common man these pics and talks can make fool by magic at those places where 95% can be fooled you are on international forum now.Americans are at halwan Pratt & Whitney open engine plant there USAF is there for assistant program and you are busy in secret program with russia in second hanger? with out engine avioncs and even bloody single empty body of jet image ?. its enough since 1997 to 2011 take it out .there is nothing any ongoing secret or open program at halwan at this time for manufacture air crafts after K-8 assembly line closed .its not 1950 we are in 2011 .even china failed to keep secrets . you know french amercans chines and many more was there when these secrets was going on? USA left russia to keep work on a canceled jet in egypt with out israel USA FRENCH CHINA knowing it? BTW why its secret is it advanced the raptor T-50 and J-20?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Imran Khan said:


> common man these pics and talks can make fool by magic at those places where 95% can be fooled you are on international forum now.Americans are at halwan Pratt & Whitney open engine plant there USAF is there for assistant program and you are busy in secret program with russia in second hanger? with out engine avioncs and even bloody single empty body of jet image ?. its enough since 1997 to 2011 take it out .there is nothing any ongoing secret or open program at halwan at this time for manufacture air crafts after K-8 assembly line closed .its not 1950 we are in 2011 .even china failed to keep secrets . you know french amercans chines and many more was there when these secrets was going on? USA left russia to keep work on a canceled jet in egypt with out israel USA FRENCH CHINA knowing it? BTW why its secret is it advanced the raptor T-50 and J-20?



Who said that its a secret programe .. and USA , Israel , China , .... don't know anything about this project ... ?! ..
Do u actually compare our knowledge here by wat intelligence centers have ?! ..

its not a secret that EGYPT operates Mig-29 /patriot /buk-m /tor-m /tunguska /t-80 / T-62 upg /EIFV (1 pic) SIFV /Smerch / kilo subs /............ Yet no pic been published !!! ..

So , if there such a programe .. don't expect to have info in the present time .. ! 

-----------











Egypt has multi-joint productions with many countries .. USA , Russia , China , France , N.Korea , S.Korea , Brazil , Argentina , Finland , Ukraine , .....

so , F-100 line doesn't mean that this is the only air manufacturing in Egypt .. !
Back in 80s .. Egypt planned to produce Alpha jet + Gazelle + Mirage-2000 (France) , F-7 (China) ..


U KNOW VERY LITTLE ABOUT US .. !!


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Who said that its a secret programe .. and USA , Israel , China , .... don't know anything about this project ... ?! ..
> Do u actually compare our knowledge here by wat intelligence centers have ?! ..
> 
> its not a secret that EGYPT operates Mig-29 /patriot /buk-m /tor-m /tunguska /t-80 / T-62 upg /EIFV (1 pic) SIFV /Smerch / kilo subs /............ Yet no pic been published !!! ..
> 
> So , if there such a programe .. don't expect to have info in the present time .. !


 
ok if its not then show us something to belive if we google we got 0 results then how you know ? because i thing i search more then anyone here 

or show me single image like this





















regardin MIG-29 LOLZ thats also secret ? hahahaha show me one like this image at least one dear its not girl that feel shame on pic you are not user of MIG-29 dear someone feed you only 

just one HQ image like this one


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

HAHA .. 1 image 4 Ca-2000 .. ?!!! ..
Good luck 4 1 image to the T-62 upg 4 example .. !!!! LoL ..


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egypt has multi-joint productions with many countries .. USA , Russia , China , France , N.Korea , S.Korea , Brazil , Argentina , Finland , Ukraine , .....
> 
> so , F-100 line doesn't mean that this is the only air manufacturing in Egypt .. !
> Back in 80s .. Egypt planned to produce Alpha jet + Gazelle + Mirage-2000 (France) , F-7 (China) ..
> 
> 
> U KNOW VERY LITTLE ABOUT US .. !!




AIM-9 is not a bvr man its short range air to air missile are you willing to counter israel with it? thats mean loses of egypt will be more then syrian in beka wally war .you know israel eat there 83 jets in hours? just because they have same as you missiles sofa rama shot them from 100km and they even never see the missile when hit to them .its same for eaf mirage-2000 and f-16 loaded with short range missiles .same like before two days israel attack on egypt but none on EAF scramble it because they wait it till israel cross red line and they fire sam but sadll israel stay away just ponding on egyption border posts.you should know ADA of egypt was there but not scramble for reason .

BTW since when these produce Alpha jet + Gazelle + Mirage-2000 (France) , F-7 (China) ..

you know what is production? its need millions of parts to manufacture dear thats birds are not your but OWNERS make R&D years they work years and they sold you assembly line not TOT let alone TOPT . you should not own them and yes f-7 is not assemble in egypt you are wrong f-7 was made in china only in earth .if you like please check it .


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> HAHA .. 1 image 4 Ca-2000 .. ?!!! ..
> Good luck 4 1 image to the T-62 upg 4 example .. !!!! LoL ..



there is nothing in bags dear its not exist so how can you show to us? or secret is for us only hahahahah.

there is no such things but false proud now a days a huge ceremony held when something start then ever few days info come out its more big cermony as you can see egyption induction of mirage-2000. after first flight its become tons of staff on it.and you are talking abut 1997 to 2011 with not a single link that russia trasfer tech of mig-1.44 to egypt? in fact china got that mig-1.44 not you .go check links are there russia help china on this project not egypt its fact that you copy it lolz


----------



## EGYPT2100

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Who said that its a secret programe .. and USA , Israel , China , .... don't know anything about this project ... ?! ..
> Do u actually compare our knowledge here by wat intelligence centers have ?! ..
> 
> its not a secret that EGYPT operates Mig-29 /patriot /buk-m /tor-m /tunguska /t-80 / T-62 upg /EIFV (1 pic) SIFV /Smerch / kilo subs /............ Yet no pic been published !!! ..
> 
> So , if there such a programe .. don't expect to have info in the present time .. !
> 
> -----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt has multi-joint productions with many countries .. USA , Russia , China , France , N.Korea , S.Korea , Brazil , Argentina , Finland , Ukraine , .....
> 
> so , F-100 line doesn't mean that this is the only air manufacturing in Egypt .. !
> Back in 80s .. Egypt planned to produce Alpha jet + Gazelle + Mirage-2000 (France) , F-7 (China) ..
> 
> 
> U KNOW VERY LITTLE ABOUT US .. !!



amir

i am egyption , i will be the first to be happy , proud & my head is up if there is an egyption made aircraft

but history tells us that even the longest time projects for air craft how ever it was secret or not , there where always pictures , prototypes , test flight & satalights were nothing can keep in secret specially for 14 years , the su 35 was built in 1988 and made test flight before the collapse of the soviet union , there were photos , information even in time of cold war

14 years and even there are no one photo tooked even by jense who are whatching every thing and tell the media at once , no test flights to be recorded or seen by satalights even on the run way , invisible plane or what ?

my heart is getting broken more and more when i say this ( we don't want to face this nightmare about our army ) but we have to admit , moubarak left nothing good for egypt , he just let the army to be the same like he have it in 1981 , just bought what was important to keep the army up to date , but n't more cabaple than israel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Imran Khan said:


> AIM-9 is not a bvr man its short range air to air missile are you willing to counter israel with it? thats mean loses of egypt will be more then syrian in beka wally war .you know israel eat there 83 jets in hours? just because....................... .


 
I know that aim-9 is a short range .. i didn't say its a bvr .. !! i just mentioned it + f-100 line to refer that the us-Egyptian joint-produc dont conflict with other projects .. Russia/china/france .. etc ..

Continue Later .. Insha'allah ..


----------



## Imran Khan

EGYPT2100 said:


> amir
> 
> i am egyption , i will be the first to be happy , proud & my head is up if there is an egyption made aircraft
> 
> but history tells us that even the longest time projects for air craft how ever it was secret or not , there were always pictures , prototypes , test flight & satalights were nothing can keep in secret specially for 14 years , the su 35 was built in 1988 and made test flight before the collapse of the soviet union , there were photos , information even in time of cold war
> 
> 14 years and even there are no one photo tooked even by jense who are whatching every thing and tell the media at once , no test flights to be recorded or seen by satalights even on the run way , invisible plane or what ?
> 
> my heart is getting broken more and more when i say this ( we don't want to face this nightmare about our army ) but we have to admit , moubarak left nothig good for egypt , he just let the army to be the same like he have it in 1981 , just bought what was important to keep the army up to date , but n't more cabaple than israel



truth is always there my brother no face palm or bread in sand can denny it .we face it we work and we achieve if we only dream and think we will lose .imagination is good but for future work dreams are good for planing not for such things .air forces around the world are well known today arab nations keep secrets for their public in past because others know well but now every thing is here we can see it we can read whatever we need we can got info .a plane before sold toooo much news talks and games come out now we know every thing going on .china the great secret champion failed to hide j-20 when its first time come out people start take images and post it .


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Nuclear armed Egypt is necessary to balance the Middle East.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> I know that aim-9 is a short range .. i didn't say its a bvr .. !! i just mentioned it + f-100 line to refer that the us-Egyptian joint-produc dont conflict with other projects .. Russia/china/france .. etc ..
> 
> Continue Later .. Insha'allah ..



then my qes you left them idle? and its not joint production its egyption assembly by them joint mean you work with them from first engine and the shear with you blue prints R&D every thing these are assembly lines as you have so many in numbers . but blue prints and real info they will never shear with israel let egypt .ask to experts of R&D


----------



## Last Hope

Assalam u Alaikum Amir Pharoh.

I believe, you are desperate to promote Egypt Armed Forces on the forum, do it, that's good.

But, one thing we must tell you, we are Seniors here and have got enough knowledge to filter the false and wrong messages spread. We aren't new born, and have got a lot of knowledge of Militarizes of the world, esp Air Force and WMD sects.

Now you must understand one thing. Do no post rumors, myths, assumptions and other one sided stuff.
Please keep something which is real and not difficult to take in.

We all know how the Egypt and Arab fought in 1967. We all saw the result and even those Nations who helped by sending their rookie pilots. We, Pakistan Air Force, train you and your Military. We do know the stuff you posted, and how much is myth. 

Do not think we are idiots sitting here believe in every Photoshopped image and unproven facts you post.

Thankyou.


----------



## Imran Khan

NeutralCitizen said:


> Nuclear armed Egypt is necessary to balance the Middle East.



but again you waste it dear now its 2011 secret WMD are almost impossible and no one can make nukes world make it imposible .as you know 4 out of 5 group start making nuclear bomb since 50-60-70s at that time hosni was in office buddy of USA lolz now time gone .USA will never let cross red line to israel next door for nukes.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EGYPT2100 said:


> amir
> 
> i am egyption , i will be the first to be happy , proud & my head is up if there is an egyption made aircraft
> 
> but history tells us that even the longest time projects for air craft how ever it was secret or not , there were always pictures , prototypes , test flight & satalights were nothing can keep in secret specially for 14 years , the su 35 was built in 1988 and made test flight before the collapse of the soviet union , there were photos , information even in time of cold war
> 
> 14 years and even there are no one photo tooked even by jense who are whatching every thing and tell the media at once , no test flights to be recorded or seen by satalights even on the run way , invisible plane or what ?
> 
> my heart is getting broken more and more when i say this ( we don't want to face this nightmare about our army ) but we have to admit , moubarak left nothig good for egypt , he just let the army to be the same like he have it in 1981 , just bought what was important to keep the army up to date , but n't more cabaple than israel





Man .. I know ur reviews .. !!
1st who said that the project is a 14 years old ..!!
2nd .. why u expect an image about this programe , if we cant c 1 .. just 1 pic for a lot of weapons and equipments (i mentioned some b4) that in service many years ago .. ?!


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Imran Khan said:


> but again you waste it dear now its 2011 secret WMD are almost impossible and no one can make nukes world make it imposible .as you know 4 out of 5 group start making nuclear bomb since 50-60-70s at that time hosni was in office buddy of USA lolz now time gone .USA will never let cross red line to israel next door for nukes.



The Arabs want to get rid of Israeli nukes, the Israeli won't give them up the Only other country in the Middle East I believe can attain one is Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Imran Khan

NeutralCitizen said:


> The Arabs want to get rid of Israeli nukes, the Israeli won't give them up the Only other country in the Middle East I believe can attain one is Saudi Arabia.



these games will be intreasted after uncle sam fall on earth i think arabs have to wait till this 1 trillion over and game of power change .otherwise its waste of money and time .


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Saudi Arabia needs to Use Oil this September like King Faisal did in the 1973 war Yes to the Palestinian state, Arabs disappointed me when they let Jerusalem fall in the hands of the Israelis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

i believe egypt will make up for the loss of gone years and will make us happy if egypt is strong enough to challenge israel

TARIQ


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Imran Khan said:


> ............... you should not own them and yes f-7 is not assemble in egypt you are wrong f-7 was made in china only in earth .if you like please check it .



Like i said many times b4 .. u know very few info about our Army ..
Again u r wrong ..

Essays on Strategy -


----------



## EGYPT2100

NeutralCitizen said:


> Nuclear armed Egypt is necessary to balance the Middle East.


 
that is totaly right


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Last Hope said:


> Assalam u Alaikum Amir Pharoh.
> 
> I believe, you are desperate to promote Egypt Armed Forces on the forum, do it, that's good.
> 
> But, one thing we must tell you, we are Seniors here and have got enough knowledge to filter the false and wrong messages spread. We aren't new born, and have got a lot of knowledge of Militarizes of the world, esp Air Force and WMD sects.
> 
> Now you must understand one thing. Do no post rumors, myths, assumptions and other one sided stuff.
> Please keep something which is real and not difficult to take in.
> 
> We all know how the Egypt and Arab fought in 1967. We all saw the result and even those Nations who helped by sending their rookie pilots. We, Pakistan Air Force, train you and your Military. We do know the stuff you posted, and how much is myth.
> 
> Do not think we are idiots sitting here believe in every Photoshopped image and unproven facts you post.
> 
> Thankyou.


 
With all my Respect to the Seniors here .. many of u have a lake information about Egyptian Armed Forces .. and plz tell me which rumors, myths i said in this thread .. about ca-2000 i believe i mentioned the chairman of AOL/ACL , minister of military production statements about the jet fighter prog .. but no confirmation that its mig 1.44 or any .. and that's all about ca-2000 ...

If u want any links about buk-m/tor-m/mig-29/...../../ etc .. im right here .. !!


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Like i said many times b4 .. u know very few info about our Army ..
> Again u r wrong ..
> 
> Essays on Strategy -


 
china also supplied technicians for assemble f-17 what mean of this? if you buy fighters from far east they send technicians for assemble yes they send to pakistan too we have today active fleet of 192 F-7 of different variants and egypt 74 only so we claim we made them? these few you pick from here and there are not worthy i can made PDF files and can write HTML too .


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> With all my Respect to the Seniors here .. many of u have a lake information about Egyptian Armed Forces .. and plz tell me which rumors, myths i said in this thread .. about ca-2000 i believe i mentioned the chairman of AOL/ACL , minister of military production statements about the jet fighter prog .. but no confirmation that its mig 1.44 or any .. and that's all about ca-2000 ...
> 
> If u want any links about buk-m/tor-m/mig-29/...../../ etc .. im right here .. !!


 
again you underestimate them dear egypt or Tanzania togo every one know it well world is global village now. CA-2000 is only in 3D images of Russian canceled program and pics are copies from sites which are not famous for users as you remember once aviapress site and waiponstecnology sites and when i post link of that sites your think tank start bash on me as i bust the bubble of him these 3d and other images are there on net .if you have something serious post it otherwise you can simply say sorry its roomer and we hope it become true .simple dear. and ministers say things is not new for us we have ministers since 64 years they are giving us dreams and lying with public without any thing on ground .


----------



## EGYPT2100

NeutralCitizen said:


> The Arabs want to get rid of Israeli nukes, the Israeli won't give them up the Only other country in the Middle East I believe can attain one is Saudi Arabia.



we want to make balance only

having any other arab country thanegypt for the nuckes is bad

only 3 arab coutries who realy can make nuckes right now days

1- egypt
2- saudi arabia
3- algeria

saudi arabia is in cold war with iran , so if saudi arabia have nuckes iran wil make too , then iraq , united arab emarits then syria to make balance with there iraqi & israeli nuckes - turkey will not be just watcher for the iraqi & syrian nucks , so turkey will make ther own , which will make greec in no way but to have nuckes in face of there enemy -turkey- then itali & may be germany ( nuclear arming race ) you know , the more they have it , the more one of them will use it ( we don't want that happen , specially between countries have militarian problems & occupied land )
( that was the most bad sinario for south west asia and europ if saudi have nuckes )

algeria is in cold war with maroc since there last war , if algeria have nuckes , maroc will make too , then spain ( which occupy marocian land ) , then lybia will force to have to make balance then itali

egypt don't have any problems with any arab state , if egypt have nuckes , no one arab state will try to make nuckes to face there most loved arab country , egypt can make atomic protiction treaty with all arab states ( one for all & all for one ) so they are not in need to develop nuckes , specally that egypt willn't use them against any arab country or in favour of an arab country against other arab one like algeria and maroc

+ in the same time egypt will make balance between all arab and israel specially that the peace will never stand without two equale military powers which means only egypt & israel

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------




NeutralCitizen said:


> Saudi Arabia needs to Use Oil this September like King Faisal did in the 1973 war Yes to the Palestinian state, Arabs disappointed me when they let Jerusalem fall in the hands of the Israelis.



yes to the Palestinian state

yes to use oil as weapon against who uses only the language of war


----------



## Last Hope

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> With all my Respect to the Seniors here .. many of u have a lake information about Egyptian Armed Forces .. and plz tell me which rumors, myths i said in this thread .. about ca-2000 i believe i mentioned the chairman of AOL/ACL , minister of military production statements about the jet fighter prog .. but no confirmation that its mig 1.44 or any .. and that's all about ca-2000 ...
> 
> If u want any links about buk-m/tor-m/mig-29/...../../ etc .. im right here .. !!



Tell us about the Mig-29, Su-30, Su-35 claims


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

ziaulislam said:


> i dont know why are you laughing..
> eygpt cant replace over 400 of its old aircrafts with expensive f-16s nor mirage 2000 as they are no longer there it can either go for russain plateforms
> or chinese or it may simply reduce its number of aircrafts
> 
> * No offense if eygpt is so excellent in production of aircrafts(dont confuse assembly with production) and hate Chinese stuff..then why are its all trainers(k-8) pakistani/Chinese in origin..*


 
LOL ...
yeah right .. EGYPT cant replace over 400 of its old aircrafts !! .. No Money / No pilots / No country ready to sell new jets ..

Egypt dosen't hate Chinese stuff ! .. F-7 / K-8E (the best version with 33 modifications) / romeo subs / more ...



Luftwaffe said:


> *................The F-16s block 52 that egypt air force bought could be a replacement of any older equal number of airframes/squadron, there are no sources to identify if egypt is moving towards a large scale modernization despite crippled with no AMRAAM available in near or far future this F-16 Block 52 they are without fangs.
> 
> For ground launch systems, The SL-AMRAAM has been evaluated and maybe bought and deployed by egypt that's all, no to F-16s.
> 
> Confirm no mystery 20 Mirage 2000s with egyptian air force and that too are in deplorable condition along with Mirage Vs.
> 
> Sorry talk about inventory and confirm deals that egyptian air force has no su-30/35 no Mig 29s no nothing except for block 52 deal, cairo 2000 is a myth unless the name is tagged on FC-1 after assembly right in egypt in the future.............*


*

The last deal about F-16 b52 .. US approved 24 to Egypt .. Egypt only accepted 20 .. Why that .. ?! .. 

About Mirage-2000 numbers .. yes its a mystery .. its not only 19 .. ... there r many resources online refer 2 more than 19 .. there is 1 of them ..

"The $50-million contract allows GAMCO to pursue servicing and upgrade business on Mirage 2000s from other countries. For example, Egypt has 40 and Qatar has 12. Mirages also have been sold to Greece, India, Peru, Abu Dhabi and Taiwan."

Avionics Magazine :: UAE's Modernized Mirage

And Egypt doesn't produce parts for only 19 .. !


" Defense Production
..................
Air force equipment
&#8226; K-8/E Karakorum basic trainer and light attack aircraft 
&#8226; Parts for F-16 
&#8226; Parts for Mirage 2000 
&#8226; Parts for Mystère-Falcon 50 executive aircraft "

-------------http://www.inss.org.il/upload/(FILE)1280140768.pdf----------------

"This Military Factory, affiliated with the Arab Organization for Industrialization (AOI), is engaged in the production of fighter jets and training aircraft; parts and components of the Mirage 2000 in addition to ....."

About Su-35 :







""Russia can supply MiG-29, Su-35 fighters to Egypt - Rosoboronexport
July 25, 2010 14:59
FARNBOROUGH. July 25 (Interfax-AVN) - Rosoboronexport is in technical consultations with the Egyptian Defense Ministry regarding possible supply of Mikoyan MiG-29M2 and Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft, head of the Rosoboronexport's Department of Air Force Special Gear and Services Export Sergei Kornev told Interfax-AVN.
"We held a presentation of the MiG-29M2 and Su-35 aircraft for the Egyptian Defense Ministry. Technical consultations are under way," Kornev said at the Farnborough international airshow near London.
It is too soon to talk about negotiating the supply of these aircraft, he said. "In regard to aircraft, we are at the very beginning of the path," Kornev said.
The company signed with Egypt a contract for the supply of Mikoyan Mi-17V-5 helicopters, he said. "In regard to helicopters, we already have certain results," said Kornev, who heads Rosoboronexport's delegation at the airshow."



pshamim said:



A very interesting discussion is going on above. I am really surprised by claims being made by our friend Amir Pharaoh

............. In Short, no Egyptian F-16 has ever been manufactured in Egypt.................

Click to expand...



Yes .. thats true .. 
I didn't say F-16s been manufactured in EG .. !!
Egypt refused an american military base back in 90s .. 
So , we were able to manufacture F-16 in EG if we wanted to .. 
But we don't accept what others do .. foreign military base / CISMOA ..*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Imran Khan said:


> china also supplied technicians for assemble f-17 what mean of this? if you buy fighters from far east they send technicians for assemble yes they send to pakistan too we have today active fleet of 192 F-7 of different variants and egypt 74 only so we claim we made them? these few you pick from here and there are not worthy i can made PDF files and can write HTML too .



_China also supplied technicians for assemble f-7 what mean of this ?!!!!_

You know .. more than that ... Egypt actually sold many F-7s assembled in egypt to Iraq (defence and foreign affairs november 1984) ..




Imran Khan said:


> again you underestimate them dear egypt or Tanzania togo every one know it well world is global village now. CA-2000 is only in 3D images of Russian canceled program and pics are copies from sites which are not famous for users as you remember once aviapress site and waiponstecnology sites and when i post link of that sites your think tank start bash on me as i bust the bubble of him these 3d and other images are there on net .if you have something serious post it otherwise you can simply say sorry its roomer and we hope it become true .simple dear. and ministers say things is not new for us we have ministers since 64 years they are giving us dreams and lying with public without any thing on ground .



Lol ..
Egypt not like Tanzania , togo , turkey or Pakistan ...
No foreign military base .. No CISMOA .. A LOT of violation its "end-user agreements" with the U.S. (8 different times over the prior three years !!)

A lot of weapons and equipments in service many years ago .. yet no 1 pic ..!!

And its a funny thing wat u said about minister of Military Production , Chairman of AOI .. 
I think they said such statements for the pple votes .. u know .. elections campaigns .. !!


----------



## EGYPT2100



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egypt dosen't hate Chinese stuff ! .. F-7 / K-8E (the best version with 33 modifications) / romeo subs / more ...
> 
> 
> Romeo class is a soviet built in 50s..
> 
> K-8E is a Pak/China joint venture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last deal about F-16 b52 .. US approved 24 to Egypt .. Egypt only accepted 20 .. Why that .. ?! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coz egypt didnt have enough to finance them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Mirage-2000 numbers .. yes its a mystery .. its not only 19 .. ... there r many resources online refer 2 more than 19 .. there is 1 of them ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to wiki there r 18 in service...20 were bought.
> 
> 
> Mirage-2000M early version to be exact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The $50-million contract allows GAMCO to pursue servicing and upgrade business on Mirage 2000s from other countries. For example, Egypt has 40 and Qatar has 12. Mirages also have been sold to Greece, India, Peru, Abu Dhabi and Taiwan."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avionics Magazine :: UAE's Modernized Mirage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Egypt doesn't produce parts for only 19 ..
> 
> " Defense Production
> ..................
> Air force equipment
> &#8226; K-8/E Karakorum basic trainer and light attack aircraft
> &#8226; Parts for F-16
> &#8226; Parts for Mirage 2000
> &#8226; Parts for Mystère-Falcon 50 executive aircraft !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What f-16 parts?
> 
> Can u kindly post links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Su-35 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a CG not real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Russia can supply MiG-29, Su-35 fighters to Egypt - Rosoboronexport
> July 25, 2010 14:59
> FARNBOROUGH. July 25 (Interfax-AVN) - Rosoboronexport is in technical consultations with the Egyptian Defense Ministry regarding possible supply of Mikoyan MiG-29M2 and Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft, head of the Rosoboronexport's Department of Air Force Special Gear and Services Export Sergei Kornev told Interfax-AVN.
> "We held a presentation of the MiG-29M2 and Su-35 aircraft for the Egyptian Defense Ministry. Technical consultations are under way," Kornev said at the Farnborough international airshow near London.
> It is too soon to talk about negotiating the supply of these aircraft, he said. "In regard to aircraft, we are at the very beginning of the path," Kornev said.
> The company signed with Egypt a contract for the supply of Mikoyan Mi-17V-5 helicopters, he said. "In regard to helicopters, we already have certain results," said Kornev, who heads Rosoboronexport's delegation at the airshow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a view tht russia can sell mig-29s and 35 to egypt and other countries nothing big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say F-16s been manufactured in EG .. !!
> Egypt refused an american military base back in 90s ..
> So , we were able to manufacture F-16 in EG if we wanted to ..
> But we don't accept what others do .. foreign military base / CISMOA .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any country can build F-16s unless USA agrees and provides the tec support n industrial base for it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amir_Pharaoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _China also supplied technicians for assemble f-7 what mean of this ?!!!!_
> 
> You know .. more than that ... Egypt actually sold many F-7s assembled in egypt to Iraq (defence and foreign affairs november 1984) ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol ..
> Egypt not like Tanzania , togo , turkey or Pakistan ...
> No foreign military base .. No CISMOA .. A LOT of violation its "end-user agreements" with the U.S. (8 different times over the prior three years !!)
> 
> A lot of weapons and equipments in service many years ago .. yet no 1 pic ..!!
> 
> And its a funny thing wat u said about minister of Military Production , Chairman of AOI ..
> I think they said such statements for the pple votes .. u know .. elections campaigns .. !!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Assembling is not the same as manfacturing...the f-7s sold to iraq were "used" ex egyptian airforce/
Click to expand...


----------



## ziaulislam

nooffensive but for three decades eygpt has been highest foreign militery aid receiver after israel per camp david agreement..most of the f-16s were finaced throught that,
if eygpt replaced its older aircrafts by chines stuff of k-8 and f-7 why wouldnt it choose jf-17..
that is the issue..especially after unconfirmed reports rosed regarding such news


----------



## Manticore

aamir , apart from mirages is there any other bvr platform ?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Romeo class is a soviet built in 50s..
> 
> K-8E is a Pak/China joint venture.



Read about chinese ver. of Romeo ..
Read about Egyptian ver. of K-8



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> a
> 
> 
> Coz egypt didnt have enough to finance them?
> 
> According to wiki there r 18 in service...20 were bought.
> 
> Mirage-2000M early version to be exact.



Hahaha .. Yeah , Egypt has no money for more 4 F-16 .. !!
the military USAid -> 1.3 billion.. Egyptian GDP -> 400 billion .. 

and plz stay away from Wiki .. otherwise .. u will c alot of links here talking about 100 Mirage-2000 + ** Rafale + SU-30 + SU-35 .... etc .. !!!!



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> What f-16 parts?
> 
> Can u kindly post links



Egypt F-16 Peace Vector

Egypt Achieves F-16 Repair Capability - MiddleEastNewsline




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> This is just a CG not real.
> 
> This is a view tht russia can sell mig-29s and 35 to egypt and other countries nothing big.
> 
> Any country can build F-16s unless USA agrees and provides the tec support n industrial base for it.


 





Anyway .. the future jet fighters .. basically.. will b from Russia .. the last big military deals were from Russia .. T-80/ Buk-M/ Tor-M/ Tunguska/ Smerch/ Mig-29/ Kilo subs ....etc



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Any country can build F-16s unless USA agrees and provides the tec support n industrial base for it
> 
> Assembling is not the same as manfacturing...the f-7s sold to iraq were "used" ex egyptian airforce/



O yeah .. Any country can build F-16s !!
The f-7s sold to iraq were NOT "used" ex EAF .. were assembled in EG .. (defence and foreign affairs november 1984) .. another arabic sources mentioned that ..


----------



## Manticore

EGYPT2100 said:


> brothers
> 
> do you know about the egyption plane helwan 300 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause i want to post a thread about it , and i do not know if any one esle talked about it before specially india was partner with egypt in that project



i have posted it couple of times in the fighter design thread


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

ANTIBODY said:


> aamir , apart from mirages is there any other bvr platform ?




Aim-7 sparrow .. (F-16s / F-4)
MBDA MICA .. (Mirage-2000 / Mirage-5 upg)
R-77 .. (Mig-29 smt2) / (Mig-29 m2 + Su-35 in the future)


_CISMOA = Aim-120 AMRAAM _

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGYPT2100

ANTIBODY said:


> i have posted it couple of times in the fighter design thread



please give me links for your posts


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*155 GH 52 APU
*

In accordance with a contract signed in 1999, Patria sold the Egyptian armed forces six 155-millimetre type 155GH52 field artillery pieces and one artillery piece mounted on a T-55 tank platform ..


Original Specifications
Weightr--------------------13,500 kg (30,000 lb)
Barrel lengthr--- ----------52 calibers
Caliber------------- --------155 millimetres (6.1 in)
Carriage	Split trail, sole plate, auxiliary power unit and hydraulics
Elevation----------------- -5 to +70°
Traverse--- ---------- 65°
Rate of fire--- ---------- 6 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity--- ---------- 827 m/s (2,710 ft/s)
Effective range ---------- 30-40 km (19-25 mi)
Max Rate -------------------- 10 rounds/min
Ammo wt ------------------- 47 kg
Crew ----------------------- 7


Egyptian Specifications
Weightr--------------------10,300 kg (30,000 lb)
Barrel lengthr--- ----------52 calibers
Caliber------------- --------155 millimetres (6.1 in)
Carriage	Split trail, sole plate, auxiliary power unit and hydraulics
Elevation----------------- -3 to +66°
Traverse--- ---------- 65°
Rate of fire--- ---------- 8 rounds/min
Muzzle velocity--- ---------- 920 m/s (2,710 ft/s)
Effective range ---------- 42 km
Max Rate -------------------- ?? rounds/min
Ammo wt ------------------- 43.6 kg
Crew ----------------------- 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGYPT2100

very ery great video , all must see

an egyption man ( the egyption spider man ) climb up the building in which there is the israeli embassy in cairo

he burned the israeli flag and raise up the egyption flag insteadof it , while demonestration in all over egypt against israeli killing for egyption army soldiers

allah akbar






the song in back is called - ana ya israel - for the egyption singer hamza namira


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Please Mr.EGYPT2100 ... Military Videos only !! ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Read about chinese ver. of Romeo ..






> Read about Egyptian ver. of K-8



Lol... tht makes it a new product? we also have our P variant much advanced.. look at it.



> Hahaha .. Yeah , Egypt has no money for more 4 F-16 .. !!
> the military USAid -> 1.3 billion.. Egyptian GDP -> 400 billion ..



Im sure USA didnt beg egypt to buy their F-16s.. egypt wanted 24 jets later it reduced the order to 20.




> Egypt F-16 Peace Vector
> 
> Egypt Achieves F-16 Repair Capability - MiddleEastNewsline




This doesnt mean tht egypt manufactures parts.... its same like our overhauling,repair and maintenance factories for F-7,F-16s,Mirages etc.







> [Anyway .. the future jet fighters .. basically.. will b from Russia .. the last big military deals were from Russia .. T-80/ Buk-M/ Tor-M/ Tunguska/ Smerch/ Mig-29/ Kilo subs ....etc



Egypt doesnt have t-80,kilo,mig-29,smerch, or tunguska vehicle...



> O yeah .. Any country can build F-16s !!



Yes ... everything comes from USA... U just need land and man power trained by USA.




> The f-7s sold to iraq were NOT "used" ex EAF .. were assembled in EG .. (defence and foreign affairs november 1984) .. another arabic sources mentioned that ..




They were chinese made jets ... assembled in egypt... again Assembly is not the same as manufacturing..


----------



## EGYPT2100

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Please Mr.EGYPT2100 ... Military Videos only !! ..



this video is important to inspire us than the repetative photos in millitary vidios

this vidio is honorable & recent history of egypt , not just history of the past which been finished by moubarak betrayal for the egyption blood in 1973 and the egyption blood after the delusive peace treaty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

> LOL ...
> yeah right .. EGYPT cant replace over 400 of its old aircrafts !! .. No Money / No pilots / No country ready to sell new jets ..



at this time its half truth economy political situation and overcome of israel is clear so lets hope for future .



> Egypt dosen't hate Chinese stuff ! .. F-7 / K-8E (the best version with 33 modifications) / romeo subs / more ...[/COLOR]




what best version are you claiming of K-8 its jet trainer and work as others k-8s tell specialty of K-8ethe owners of K-8 are working on more modern jets if you remember they can upgrade it as they like you forget it?.





> The last deal about F-16 b52 .. US approved 24 to Egypt .. Egypt only accepted 20 .. Why that .. ?! ..



aid cut aid cut how many times someone teach it ? sir PSHAMIM work on f-16 program and he was in egypt he told you every thing still you are acting like before.BTW no one will give you this info but here some can better to learn then argue .



> About Mirage-2000 numbers .. yes its a mystery .. its not only 19 .. ... there r many resources online refer 2 more than 19 .. there is 1 of them ..



there is no mistry but you guys bulid a mieistry .its clear cut deal and transfer but i know very well your self made think tanks which make happy you guys with these lame jokes .inventory of f-22 raptor is clear let mirage of 80s.





> "The $50-million contract allows GAMCO to pursue servicing and upgrade business on Mirage 2000s from other countries. For example, Egypt has 40 and Qatar has 12. Mirages also have been sold to Greece, India, Peru, Abu Dhabi and Taiwan."



again you increasing number to 40 without any prove in last line you say mystery .




> And Egypt doesn't produce parts for only 19 .. !




ahahahaah all time same joke we produce parts we produce when you guys understand there is millions of parts and its need billions for produce parts give me list of parts factory images and details as i can give to you abut mirage3-5 in pakistan .these are lame jokes .


"


> Defense Production
> ..................
> Air force equipment
> &#8226; K-8/E Karakorum basic trainer and light attack aircraft
> &#8226; Parts for F-16
> &#8226; Parts for Mirage 2000
> &#8226; Parts for Mystère-Falcon 50 executive aircraft "




parts lists please waitng for knowing more no more jokes please ,


"This Military Factory, affiliated with the Arab Organization for Industrialization (AOI), is engaged in the production of fighter jets and training aircraft; parts and components of the Mirage 2000 in addition to ....."



> About Su-35 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ""Russia can supply MiG-29, Su-35 fighters to Egypt - Rosoboronexport
> July 25, 2010 14:59
> FARNBOROUGH. July 25 (Interfax-AVN) - Rosoboronexport is in technical consultations with the Egyptian Defense Ministry regarding possible supply of Mikoyan MiG-29M2 and Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft, head of the Rosoboronexport's Department of Air Force Special Gear and Services Export Sergei Kornev told Interfax-AVN.
> "We held a presentation of the MiG-29M2 and Su-35 aircraft for the Egyptian Defense Ministry. Technical consultations are under way," Kornev said at the Farnborough international airshow near London.
> It is too soon to talk about negotiating the supply of these aircraft, he said. "In regard to aircraft, we are at the very beginning of the path," Kornev said.
> The company signed with Egypt a contract for the supply of Mikoyan Mi-17V-5 helicopters, he said. "In regard to helicopters, we already have certain results," said Kornev, who heads Rosoboronexport's delegation at the airshow."




they are willing to sold there fighters but in this situation trust me amir you will talking same as today after 10 years abut these fighters because there is nothing on ground .




> Yes .. thats true ..
> I didn't say F-16s been manufactured in EG .. !!
> Egypt refused an american military base back in 90s ..
> So , we were able to manufacture F-16 in EG if we wanted to ..
> But we don't accept what others do .. foreign military base / CISMOA ..[/COLOR]


[/QUOTE]

link please that you refuse it and whole story link because i know who make this story lolz .back your claims with power not these PS images and one line pics i can make these images on my pc and show you we will got f-22 in 2015 you will agree on this


----------



## Imran Khan

> [=Pakistani Nationalist;2045473]Lol... tht makes it a new product? we also have our P variant much advanced.. look at it.


you don't know it they call it egyption touch like if they touch a thing its become better then world has lolz 4






> Im sure USA didnt beg egypt to buy their F-16s.. egypt wanted 24 jets later it reduced the order to 20.



aid cut yaar again and economic issue too 







> This doesnt mean tht egypt manufactures parts.... its same like our overhauling,repair and maintenance factories for F-7,F-16s,Mirages etc.



they are confuse becuase when TV show some guys open engine and work on it repair they think its menufacture brother its not commen in ME thats why .




> Egypt doesnt have t-80,kilo,mig-29,smerch, or tunguska vehicle...


they kept in secret all this you don't know 








> They were chinese made jets ... assembled in egypt... again Assembly is not the same as manufacturing.



thats mess yaar they use word manufacture like TOPT but don;t know what they are talking k-8 assembly was there for learn to made a modern trainer give jobs to Egyptians but they made it one of greatest k-8 on earth even there is nothing special on it its same as others have . they again and again post modifications but they never show us 10 differences between k-8e and others .


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Aim-7 sparrow .. (F-16s / F-4)
> MBDA MICA .. (Mirage-2000 / Mirage-5 upg)
> R-77 .. (Mig-29 smt2) / (Mig-29 m2 + Su-35 in the future)
> 
> 
> _CISMOA = Aim-120 AMRAAM _



at this time 

aim-7=f-16 f-4
Matra R550 Magic-II = mirage-2000 no mica is there 

hope = R-77 .. (Mig-29 smt2) / (Mig-29 m2 + Su-35 in the future)


----------



## EGYPT2100

amir

egypt don't have tunguska vehicle , smerch and mig-29 ( at least , till we have an evedence of having the mig 29 , but no tunguska vehicle or smerch because we already have the bm-21 + sakr rockit artillary 122 mm + melrs )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Lol... tht makes it a new product? we also have our P variant much advanced.. look at it.
> 
> Im sure USA didnt beg egypt to buy their F-16s.. egypt wanted 24 jets later it reduced the order to 20.
> 
> This doesnt mean tht egypt manufactures parts.... its same like our overhauling,repair and maintenance factories for F-7,F-16s,Mirages etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt doesnt have t-80,kilo,mig-29,smerch, or tunguska vehicle...
> 
> Yes ... everything comes from USA... U just need land and man power trained by USA.
> 
> They were chinese made jets ... assembled in egypt... again Assembly is not the same as manufacturing..



LAKE INFO ABOUT EGYPTIAN ARMED FORCES !! ..

About t-80/kilo/mig-29/smerch/tunguska/...etc u can search .. me not interesting right now !
And its a funny thing wat u said about everything comes from USA !! .. no doubt u know very few about Egyptian Army ..

About F-16 spare parts :

".. Spare parts for the F-16s, F-4s, E2-Cs, CH-47s, C-130s,
Apaches, Chinooks, and Black Hawks ....."

Egypt: MILITARY FACTORIES

"With the cooperation of Chinese and Western manufacturers, Egypt developed a major domestic industry that assembled aircraft and produced parts. The Egyptian and Pakistani governments reportedly agreed in November 2000 on a major bilateral defense trade agreement which involved the refurbishment of Egyptian Air Force (EAF) aircraft in Pakistan in exchange for the supply of Egyptian F-16A/B spare parts to the Pakistan Air Force (PAF). The deal, which had been in preparation for some time, was reportedly finalized by Pakistan Chief Executive Gen. Pervez Musharraf and senior Egyptian officials at the Organization of Islamic Conference (OIC) summit in Doha on November 13-14, 2000. What was agreed, reportedly, included: ..........................

* Provision by Egypt of spare parts for the PAF's appr. 35 F-16A/B fighters "

Egyptian Air Force


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

I've spent a lot of hours here ..
.. c u later ..


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Anyway .. the future jet fighters .. basically.. will b from Russia .. the last big military deals were from Russia .. T-80/ Buk-M/ Tor-M/ Tunguska/ *Smerch*/ Mig-29/ Kilo subs ....etc
> [/COLOR]



Brother Amir, Egypt already has M270 MLRS system, so why do you think the Smerch is being ordered/inducted (if ever it is)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

EGYPT2100 said:


> please give me links for your posts



i have over 500 posts in that thread--- maybe ive indexed it -- index link is in my signature


----------



## iioal malik

Nice Picsss!!!!!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EGYPT2100 said:


> amir
> 
> egypt don't have tunguska vehicle , smerch and mig-29 ( at least , till we have an evedence of having the mig 29 , but no tunguska vehicle or smerch because we already have the bm-21 + sakr rockit artillary 122 mm + melrs )





SilentNinja said:


> Brother Amir, Egypt already has M270 MLRS system, so why do you think the Smerch is being ordered/inducted (if ever it is)?


 



EGYPT2100 said:


> egypt don't have ..................... because we already have ................




To my Egyptian brother .. and pple who thank him for his useful posts here ..
It seems that u know nothing about egyptian Strategy .. 

Coz if wat u said is true .. then WHY .. ? 

Egypt operates 1130 M1A1/A2 ........
WHY still operate 2000+ M60a3 , 600 T-62 , 1500 T-55 (500 in service) , 200 Ramses II (numbers upgraded of m60a3,t-62,t-55 unknown) , at least 34 T-80 .. ??!!


In the Air defence : Why all that .. ?

Western
Patriot / Hawk / Crotal / Avenger / Slamraam / Chaparral / Stinger / ...... 

Eastern
Sa-2 volga / Sa-3 / Sa-6 / Sa-7 / ZSU-23-4 Shilka / S-125 Pechora 2M / Sa-15 TOR-M1 /Sa-17 Buk m1-2 / Tunguska / ...

Egyptian
Taer Alsabaah / Ain Skr / Sky Gurad (amoun) / Sina 23 / Nile 23 / ..

Some References :
http://i26.servimg.com/u/f26/12/16/08/52/sermis10.jpg 
Procurement: <b>July 15, 2002</b>
World Tribune.com: Russian missile executive gunned down in Moscow
Egyptian President Reinforces Friendship with Russia - Kommersant Moscow
EVXpress -
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x415/KRATOS1989/img7004-1.jpg?t=1294693766
http://peoc3t.monmouth.army.mil/cram/pdfs/FAAD C2.pdf

U can check online 4 more .. !!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Imran Khan said:


> you don't know it they call it egyption touch like if they touch a thing its become better then world has lolz 4
> 
> aid cut yaar again and economic issue too
> 
> they are confuse becuase when TV show some guys open engine and work on it repair they think its menufacture brother its not commen in ME thats why .
> 
> they kept in secret all this you don't know
> 
> thats mess yaar they use word manufacture like TOPT but don;t know what they are talking k-8 assembly was there for learn to made a modern trainer give jobs to Egyptians but they made it one of greatest k-8 on earth even there is nothing special on it its same as others have . they again and again post modifications but they never show us 10 differences between k-8e and others .


 

u need 2 Learn alot .. 
and all the links i brought here and in other threads .. prove that ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> To my Egyptian brother .. and pple who thank him for his useful posts here ..
> It seems that u know nothing about egyptian Strategy ..
> 
> Coz if wat u said is true .. then WHY .. ?
> 
> Egypt operates 1130 M1A1/A2 ........
> WHY still operate 2000+ M60a3 , 600 T-62 , 1500 T-55 (500 in service) , 200 Ramses II (numbers upgraded of m60a3,t-62,t-55 unknown) , at least 34 T-80 .. ??!!
> 
> 
> In the Air defence : Why all that .. ?
> 
> Western
> Patriot / Hawk / Crotal / Avenger / Slamraam / Chaparral / Stinger / ......
> 
> Eastern
> Sa-2 volga / Sa-3 / Sa-6 / Sa-7 / ZSU-23-4 Shilka / S-125 Pechora 2M / Sa-15 TOR-M1 /Sa-17 Buk m1-2 / Tunguska / ...
> 
> Egyptian
> Taer Alsabaah / Ain Skr / Sky Gurad (amoun) / Sina 23 / Nile 23 / ..
> 
> Some References :
> http://i26.servimg.com/u/f26/12/16/08/52/sermis10.jpg
> Procurement: <b>July 15, 2002</b>
> World Tribune.com: Russian missile executive gunned down in Moscow
> Egyptian President Reinforces Friendship with Russia - Kommersant Moscow
> EVXpress -
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x415/KRATOS1989/img7004-1.jpg?t=1294693766
> http://peoc3t.monmouth.army.mil/cram/pdfs/FAAD C2.pdf
> 
> U can check online 4 more .. !!




Brother why do u make up things? egypt doesnt have t-80s,tunguskas,/Sa-17 Buk m1..


Also what are these:



> Tear Alsabaah / Ain Skr / Sky Gurad (amoun) / Sina 23 / Nile 23 / ..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Brother why do u make up things? egypt doesnt have t-80s,tunguskas,/Sa-17 Buk m1..
> 
> 
> Also what are these:



Me making up things .. ?!!!
Did u actually checked the links .. or u just like 2 argue .. ?!?!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Me making up things .. ?!!!
> Did u actually checked the links .. or u just like 2 argue .. ?!?!!



None of them say anything abt ur mig-29s,smerch,kilo subs,t-80s,tunguskas,cairo-2000s(russian mig 1.44),egyptian deal for su-35.............


Is it the language problem? or do u think we r kids?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ... Is it the language problem? or do u think we r kids?



Actually yeah .. sometimes i feel like am talkin 2 kids ..!!



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> None of them say anything abt ur mig-29s,smerch,kilo subs,t-80s,tunguskas,....,egyptian deal for su-35.............



Here i really think its a language problem !! 
about kilo subs , su-35 .. check the latest posts by moi ! ..



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> None of them say anything abt .........,cairo-2000s(russian mig 1.44),......





Amir_Pharaoh said:


> .. about ca-2000 i believe i mentioned the chairman of AOL/ACL , minister of military production statements about the jet fighter prog .. but no confirmation that its mig 1.44 or any .. and that's all about ca-2000 ... !!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[/QUOTE]


Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Actually yeah .. sometimes i feel like am talkin 2 kids ..!![/COLOR]



We feel the same way.




> Here i really think its a language problem !!
> about kilo subs , su-35 .. check the latest posts by moi ! .



So no more tunguska,t-80s,smerch?

The kilo,su-35 are just for sale by russia... and according to them lots of countries r potential buyers.



> about ca-2000 i believe i mentioned the chairman of AOL/ACL , minister of military production statements about the jet fighter prog .. but no confirmation that its mig 1.44 or any .. and that's all about ca-2000 ... !!




Tht was frm 2010... egypt was thinking of joining some country for a fighter programe.... nothing came out of it...... govt has been toppled and no idea abt tht project...... even if egypt starts in 2012 it will take 14-15 years to develop a jet.... and we know tht this project is nowhere in sight.


----------



## Imran Khan

amir i think better you bring some sold info or don't make it lame dear.you repeat to every one you need to learn you need to learn i will admit you must need to wakeup lolz defence deals are not these funny links or excuses today's deals are well known for everyone here you are on defence.pk even from jenes ejuction history and airforcesmonthly people are here we got what air forces monthly publish this month before its publish you know why? grow up come out from day dreams no one need to PHD on this simple matter every one disagree with you you got personal and told him you need to learn its make sense? you need to learn and need prove of such claims when we ask prove you make left right at the end got personal and say to us search.same as you post i have abut paf is going to buy s-27 j-11b mirage-2000 and even chech made trainers but these was just news and nothing real so i copy them and paste everywhere that we got it secretly sorry i have no image but PAF use su-27 mirage-2000 since 1995 ?hahhaaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Brother why do u make up things? egypt doesnt have t-80s,tunguskas,/Sa-17 Buk m1..





Pakistani Nationalist said:


> So no more tunguska,t-80s,smerch?
> 
> The kilo,su-35 are just for sale by russia... and according to them lots of countries r potential buyers


 
Like i said .. u have some language problems .. !








http://www.rusarm.com/files/arsenal/Arsenal_01-2009_m2.pdf






"" ""












Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Tht was frm 2010... egypt was thinking of joining some country for a fighter programe.... nothing came out of it...... govt has been toppled and no idea abt tht project...... even if egypt starts in 2012 it will take 14-15 years to develop a jet.... _and we know tht this project is nowhere in sight_.


 
And who r u 2 know that .. ?! .. and who said tht prog was frm 2010 .. ?! ..





Imran Khan said:


> amir i think better you bring some sold info or don't make it lame dear.you repeat to every one you need to learn you need to learn i will admit you must need to wakeup lolz defence deals are not these funny links or excuses today's deals are well known for everyone here you are on defence.pk ........................................:



One thing i want 2 add .. Egypt unlike Pakistan and many other countries ... 

u said "today's deals are well known for everyone" ..
Yes .. thats true in pakistan and some other countries ..
but not in the Egyptian condition ..

Every Piece of weapon u have .. from rifles 2 strategy weapons like Nuke .. every1 has seen them ..

In Egypt .. a lot of weapons and equipments ... egyptian army not interested to show them up .. 
like i said b4 .. i dare any1 to bring just 1 pic to the egyptian patriot / slamraam / buk-m / tor-m / t-62 upg / .......... etc .

Some countries r open book .. others r not ..

So don't compare Egypt to these countries where "Everything is well known for everyone" .. !


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Like i said .. u have some language problems .. !
> 
> 
> 
> And who r u 2 know that .. ?! .. and who said tht prog was frm 2010 .. ?! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing i want 2 add .. Egypt unlike Pakistan and many other countries ...
> 
> u said "today's deals are well known for everyone" ..
> Yes .. thats true in pakistan and some other countries ..
> but not in the Egyptian condition ..
> 
> Every Piece of weapon u have .. from rifles 2 strategy weapons like Nuke .. every1 has seen them ..
> 
> In Egypt .. a lot of weapons and equipments ... egyptian army not interesting to show them up ..
> like i said b4 .. i dare any1 to bring just 1 pic to the egyptian patriot / slamraam / buk-m / tor-m / t-62 upg / .......... etc .
> 
> Some countries r open book .. others r not ..
> 
> So don't compare Egypt to these countries where "Everything is well known for everyone" .. !



no one mention small arms dear world forces are loaded with small arms light arms no country say in news we buy guns or whatever small equipment but a strategic weapon such as fighter jet subs tanks missiles are well known for every one .every president visit rusia they use same news titles .you know before few days when our president was in russia they highlight same news for MIG-35 to pakistan? its common its not mean we got it .when deal go on whole world know it .and if its secret how you guys know? please mention it and BTW israel will start cry after he smell even you are going to deal with Russia or usa France .i think mossad know your forces better then INTERNET guys.at the end -*every country which have no weapons they play same card of secret we have in secret lolz* .unless India Pakistan .we face realty and talk abut realty no dreams .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Imran Khan said:


> ........................*every country which have no weapons they play same card of secret we have in secret lolz* ....



*Oh plz don't make me start 2 compare ..*




*LATER...........*


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *Oh plz don't make me start 2 compare ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LATER...........*



dear here is nothing to compare we got news of our on going program before few days its come to media .its some people still can make others fool that we have secrets? when you are going to buy arms and stratigic arms and you have border with israel which already block your so much staff we should face realty .thats wrong? i don't think so . we know how dictators and their teams work to make things special for false proud and threat citizens show them power big.for example there is nothing in halwan or PAC kamra special going on but we can visit kamra many visit yearly the take images get info even school collages visit our defense factories because there is nothing to hide.but in halwan they make it as it is worlds top secret place or any others and you guys believe them dear.nothing but it was K-8 since 10 years and now closed .thats how dictators work is not its first time revolution in egypt? we have same in 60s against ayoub khan .wait and see when you have parliamentary accounts committee like us you will surprise to know you forces inside .wait when a free auditor will audit them you will feel some thing very nice .its human world and humans work in forces .as you surprise first time after revolution israel bomb your post and your new army gov do nothing today israeli general visit egypt to remember them what uncle sam say to you both .


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Imran Khan said:


> ok if its not then _show us something to belive if we google we got 0 results_ then how you know ? because i thing i search more then anyone here
> 
> or show me single image like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> regardin MIG-29 LOLZ thats also secret ? hahahaha_ show me one like this image at least one_ dear its not girl that feel shame on pic you are not user of MIG-29 dear someone feed you only
> 
> just one HQ image....


 



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> HAHA .. 1 image 4 Ca-2000 .. ?!!! ..
> Good luck 4 1 image to the T-62 upg 4 example .. !!!! LoL ..


 


Amir_Pharaoh said:


> ....... why u expect an image about this programe , if we cant c 1 .. just 1 pic for a lot of weapons and equipments (i mentioned some b4) that in service many years ago .. ?!





Amir_Pharaoh said:


> ........ if u herad what chairman of AOI and Minister of military production said about this ambitious project ....
> 
> All wat we know 4 sure .. that there is currently fighter jet programe .. but no details been published yet only there is a foreign state helping us in this project .. many pple say that state is Russia .. also , some believe that Mig 1.44 is the 1 ! .. others don't believe so ... but in the end there is a national programe .. and that wat matters ..!!
> 
> Egyptian Air PRODUCTION since 50s .. Ca-200 , Ha-300 , Gazelle , Alpha jet , Tucano , F-7 , Mirage-2000 , K-8E , F-16 (cancelled because Egypt refused an american military base) , .........
> 
> _Did Egypt stop Production in 90s .. ?!_


 



Imran Khan said:


> _dear here is nothing to compare we got news of our on going program before few days its come to media .its some people still can make others fool that we have secrets? when you are going to buy arms and stratigic arms and you have border with israel which already block your so much staff we should face realty .thats wrong? i don't think so . we know how dictators and their teams work to make things special for false proud and threat citizens show them power big.for example there is nothing in halwan or PAC kamra special going on but we can visit kamra many visit yearly the take images get info even school collages visit our defense factories because there is nothing to hide.but in halwan they make it as it is worlds top secret place or any others and you guys believe them dear.nothing but it was K-8 since 10 years and now closed .thats how dictators work is not its first time revolution in egypt? we have same in 60s against ayoub khan .wait and see when you have parliamentary accounts committee like us you will surprise to know you forces inside .wait when a free auditor will audit them you will feel some thing very nice .its human world and humans work in forces .as you surprise first time after revolution israel bomb your post and your new army gov do nothing today israeli general visit egypt to remember them what uncle sam say to you both_ .




Again n again u insist 2 compare between Egypt and Pakistan ..


Although ..



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> ...............Egypt refused to sign CISMOA (Communications and Information Security Memorandum of Agreemen)
> 
> "Egypt would have to sign a Communications, Interoperability, and Security Memorandum of Agreement (CISMOA), something Egyptian defense officials have refused to do for over a decade, arguing that the resulting U.S. inspection requirements amount to an infringement on national sovereignty. Such concerns, however, have not kept the countries of the Gulf Cooperation Council from signing the agreement, which raises the likelihood that some other reason underlies Egypt's decision"
> 
> "testimony to the US House of Representatives in June 2008, Dr Walter K Anderson, Associate Director, South Asia Studies at the School of Advanced International Studies at John Hopkins University, said, &#8220;Indian interest in American multirole aircraft appears to be forcing the country to consider a CISMOA, which would in turn enhance the possibilities of even greater Indian purchase of US military equipment,&#8221;
> Cismoa will also have to be signed if India decides to go in for the F-16 Fighting Falcon or the F/A 18-E/F Super Hornets."
> 
> Furthermore ..
> 
> "In 2009, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton wrote to U.S. embassy officials in Cairo describing the State Department's suspicions that Egypt had violated its "end-user agreements" with the U.S. 8 different times over the prior three years. In one instance, Egyptian defense officials allegedly let a Chinese military delegation examine U.S.-made F-16s and related technical facilities"
> 
> "PDAS [Tom] Countryman emphasized the importance of a clear and transparent picture of Egypt&#8217;s end-use performance, including the measures being taken to prevent further violations. He noted that Egypt had more potential Section 3 violations than any other country in the world over the last several years. Cases involving the Chinese, he continued, were of particular concern .... The case involving the visit of a Chinese military official to an F-16 base , however, did raise genuine concerns about the transfer of US technology. He noted that U.S. concerns over the visit had already delayed Egypt&#8217;s request to purchase F-16 aircraft"
> 
> "PDAS Countryman&#8230;. suggested [that Egypt&#8217;s] MOD agree in writing to the following actions: 1) Conduct an internal analysis of the eight potential violations to be shared with the OMC, 2) Commit to an end-use training plan, and 3) Identify one senior official as a point of contact for end-use issues&#8230;. 11. (C) Subsequent to the meeting, [Egyptian Assistant Minister of Defense Mohammed] al-Assar reviewed the proposed text, but declined to sign the document&#8230;. He declined to conduct an internal analysis on the end-use violations"
> 
> "&#8220;Both [Chief of Staff Lieutenant General Sami] Anan and [Air Marshal] Reda will express concern over releasability issues and frustration with Egypt&#8217;s inability to procure restricted weapons systems. _Some systems are not releasable because of Egyptian refusal to sign the necessary agreement (CISMOA) providing end-use assurances and ensuring proper protection of certain U.S. origin technology._ Releasability is of special concern to the EAF as they prepare to purchase 24 F-16 aircraft that will require a costly retrofit with less-advanced weapons systems. Since 2006, the Department of State has notified Congress of six potential end-use violations by the Egyptian military. We are currently investigating two additional cases, one involving the visit of a Chinese military official to an F-16 facility on an Egyptian Air Force base"
> 
> ............................
> ..........





Amir_Pharaoh said:


> .. Egypt unlike Pakistan and many other countries ...
> 
> u said "today's deals are well known for everyone" ..
> Yes .. thats true in pakistan and some other countries ..
> but not in the Egyptian condition ..
> 
> Every Piece of weapon u have .. from rifles 2 strategy weapons like Nuke .. every1 has seen them ..
> 
> In Egypt .. a lot of weapons and equipments ... egyptian army not interested to show them up ..
> like i said b4 .. i dare any1 to bring just 1 pic to the egyptian patriot / slamraam / buk-m / tor-m / t-62 upg / .......... etc .
> 
> Some countries r open book .. others r not ..
> 
> So don't compare Egypt to these countries where "Everything is well known for everyone" .. !


 

About Israel ..


Amir_Pharaoh said:


> TheRecord - 8 killed in attack in southern Israel
> 
> Israel attacks civilian targets in Gaza, 8 killed, 40 wounded
> 
> 
> About Israeli casualties .. they lost 3 .. including 1 of thier best snipers by an egyptian soldier, according 2 israeli ch10 ..




And I dont want 2 talk about wat Americans doing in Pakistan .. !!!!!!!


----------



## eurofighter

proof? please..............................i insist.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Like i said .. u have some language problems .. !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rusarm.com/files/arsenal/Arsenal_01-2009_m2.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "" ""


 

Did u read it urself? Your link say nothing about T-80,tunguskas,mig-29s,kilo subs,mig-1.44,smerch etc


You keep posting abt shilka,tor,buk missiles.





> And who r u 2 know that .. ?! .. and who said tht prog was frm 2010 .. ?! ..



I live on earth....... there were talks abt hussni looking for some foriegn country to develop a fighter nothing more... a programe tht never started.





> One thing i want 2 add .. Egypt unlike Pakistan and many other countries ...
> 
> u said "today's deals are well known for everyone" ..
> Yes .. thats true in pakistan and some other countries ..
> but not in the Egyptian condition ..



You cant just buy a damn fighter,sub or a big bad weapon secretly.... these deals r reported by the world media.



> ery Piece of weapon u have .. from rifles 2 strategy weapons like Nuke .. every1 has seen them ..



Well not 100% true... people didnt know tht we had A-100 latest version MBRL till it was photographed during a military ex.





> In Egypt .. a lot of weapons and equipments ... egyptian army not interested to show them up ..
> like i said b4 .. i dare any1 to bring just 1 pic to the egyptian patriot / slamraam / buk-m / tor-m / t-62 upg / .......... etc .



Yet egypt shows weapons like f-16s,mirages,tors,buks,patriots but not old soviet weapons like mig-29,kilos,t-80s,smerches etc? Really?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

CAWAT : Centre for Analysis of World Arms Trade (2nd deal)






http://www.armstrade.org/
http://www.armstrade.org/files/analytics/78.pdf (PDF)




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Did u read it urself? Your link say nothing about T-80,tunguskas,mig-29s,kilo subs,mig-1.44,smerch etc
> ........... You keep posting abt shilka,tor,buk missiles..............
> Yet egypt shows weapons like f-16s,mirages,tors,buks,patriots but not old soviet weapons like mig-29,kilos,t-80s,smerches etc? Really?



Seriously 4 the last time .. get some english lessons !! .. and check ALL links carefully .. ! otherwise u make *** of urself .. !

BTW .. we not yet show tor-m / buk-m / patriot .. n i said that b4 .. many times .. !! 




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> You cant just buy a damn fighter,sub or a big bad weapon secretly.... these deals r reported by the world media.



No one said that these deals r secret !.. we just not interested to announce Most deals we make !.. n thats why the Top sources of egyptian weaponize r the foreign sources like FAS / Global Security / Kommersant / RT / Novocity / Janes / Deagel / defense.gov / ... etc ... !!



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Well not 100% true... people didnt know tht we had A-100 latest version MBRL till it was photographed during a military ex.



Yeah .. Eventually u hav seen it .. !!


----------



## Imran Khan

> No one said that these deals r secret !.. we just not interested to announce Most deals we make !.. n thats why the Top sources of egyptian weaponize r the foreign sources like FAS / Global Security / Kommersant / RT / Novocity / Janes / Deagel / defense.gov / ... etc ... !!



thats most funny part amir you dont announce ok but what abut country sales you where was dam whole world arms industry? and when your gov never announce any thing even those reporters which have business to publish new how on earth you know it lolz .its not announce may be for Egyptians but for 7bn population on world and hundreds of think tanks publishers weapons makers and others was sleeping deep then? lolz i advise you don't make fun of yourself and stop these lame jokes of 50s and 60s .your government has no need but international market of arms is not blind .look it again you add here most advance russian 3 types of jets and secret it by your gov wow 3 front line fighters including mig-29 su-30 and su-35 sorry we never take marijuana dear .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ok boy... dnt make urself look like an azz we believe egypt has all these weapons hidden frm the world...lol


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ok boy... dnt make urself look like an azz we believe egypt has all these weapons hidden frm the world...lol



and he should report it to jenes and air force monthly its breaking news for them too some one please call windjammer and editor of air forces monthly alin warnes in this thread they will be so happy to got fresh new for next month lolz


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ok boy... dnt make urself look like an azz we believe egypt has all these weapons hidden frm the world...lol



Neeeeehahahah ... Who's the azz boy now .. ?!
Senior member .. yet cant check some sites .. !!


----------



## Mosamania

Guys please. both of you show some respect to each other. This is no way to behave between Muslims.

First: Amir this forum has amassed international respect in the defense enthusiasts community at large, Mainly because it does not deal in secret weapons and such. This forum bases its info on actual published facts and picture evidence of authentic items in each country's arsenal. Each country in the world has secret for instance the Israeli tamuz was a secret for about 20 years but a couple of weeks ago if you go to anyone talking about a secret Israeli missile here they will again ask you "Proof or GTFO". The evidence you provided is generally weak it might work in 4flying but it wont work here.

Second: Imran and Nationalist: I understand where you are coming from but you have slipped into the mockery stage and disrespected a fellow Muslim first and a PDF member second also you disrespected Egypt as a country as well at some point. 

Do not want to sound like a wise azz here but I did not like the way the conversation was going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


> Guys please. both of you show some respect to each other. This is no way to behave between Muslims.
> 
> First: Amir this forum has amassed international respect in the defense enthusiasts community at large, Mainly because it does not deal in secret weapons and such. This forum bases its info on actual published facts and picture evidence of authentic items in each country's arsenal. Each country in the world has secret for instance the Israeli tamuz was a secret for about 20 years but a couple of weeks ago if you go to anyone talking about a secret Israeli missile here they will again ask you "Proof or GTFO". The evidence you provided is generally weak it might work in 4flying but it wont work here.
> 
> *Second: Imran and Nationalist: I understand where you are coming from but you have slipped into the mockery stage and disrespected a fellow Muslim first and a PDF member second.*
> 
> Do not want to sound like a wise azz here but I did not like the way the conversation was going.




See again who started with the insults.... also do u expect ppl tp believe something tht there is no proof of?


----------



## Imran Khan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Neeeeehahahah ... Who's the azz boy now .. ?!
> Senior member .. yet cant check some sites .. !!



again ? we daily check tens of sites but we can not save these trash jokes in our pc for false proud look at news 

*pakistan has su-27 and mig-29 too look lolz our government never announce it
*






*pakistan got mirage-2000 in unknown numbers may be 80 or 95 look*






*pakistan got j-11b from china too but not announced yet our gov dont like it *

Pakistan buys fewer F-16s? Indigenous Flanker from China! - Fighter aircraft - Zimbio

*pakistani pilots on su-30 we got it secretly look images we fly on it really*

















*pakistan got L-15 FROM CHINA SECRETLY WE KEEP IT HIDE TILL NOW*
Pakistan Eyes Acquisition of Chinese Training Aircraft - Defense News

*pakistani prime minister himself say we are going to buy L-159 AJT *
http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-aviation/51815-pak-pm-paf-interrested-l-159-ajt.html

need more???????
in real world we dont get anything 


you are doing same here 


but we got like this look it
















 in real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> See again who started with the insults.... also do u expect ppl tp believe something tht there is no proof of?



Every1 here can c who started to talk like that .. 
My talking all with evidences .. not hav 2 b some photos .. n i explained why .. but with the links i brought .. strong sources online .. some pple keep arguing .. and more said "there is nothing i mentioned came in those sources" .. thats why i asked to check links carefully ..

Again no1 talked about secret weapons .. just not officially announced .. 
I dunno f u know the diference !

About disrespecting .. u can c that in many threads here ..threads not related to EG in the 1s place .. like threads talkin about jf-17 .. yet some pple have to bring egypt to the topic and say bad things about us .. !! 

And i say 2 every1 here ... anything i said about Egy weapons n equipments .. 
if there is no source being added .. plz remove the post .. ! n any other arguments .. i pay no attention ! ..


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Imran bhai u got a point, but let's ALL cool down plz

TARIQ


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Imran Khan said:


> again ? we daily check tens of sites but we can not save these trash jokes in our pc for false proud look at news
> 
> *pakistan has su-27 and mig-29 too look lolz our government never announce it
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pakistan got mirage-2000 in unknown numbers may be 80 or 95 look*
> 
> 
> *pakistan got j-11b from china too but not announced yet our gov dont like it *
> 
> Pakistan buys fewer F-16s? Indigenous Flanker from China! - Fighter aircraft - Zimbio
> 
> *pakistani pilots on su-30 we got it secretly look images we fly on it really*



Yeah Right !! .. U R TALKIN LIKE I SAID WE HAVE ...











Or the sources i brought to Buk-m / Tor-m / Tunguska / ...etc ... were "Russia Offers Egypt ...."


_ur posts here absolutely useless .. _





Nice Pic btw ..
Egypt is the 4th largest operator of the F-16 in the World .... 
Take this 1  .. I dare u 2 bring just 1 pic to EAF F-16 full loaded .. full weaponized .. like PAF F-16 !!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Yeah Right !! .. U R TALKIN LIKE I SAID WE HAVE ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the sources i brought to Buk-m / Tor-m / Tunguska / ...etc ... was "Russia Offers Egypt ...."
> 
> 
> _ur posts here absolutely useless .. _



stills from transformers movie and a CG? while the pics Imran posted r 100% real.

And u still have not proved the secret tunguska,smerch,mig-29.su-35,cairo-2000,kilo subs etc...

Maybe we should leave it... be happy bro... 



@Imran bhai.... choru bhai yeh dimagh say farigh hai.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> stills from transformers movie and a CG? while the pics Imran posted r 100% real.


 

Lol ...



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> And u still have not proved the secret tunguska,smerch,mig-29.su-35,cairo-2000,kilo subs etc...




I'm not interested to prove anything 2 u .. !!
Sources r here .. every1 has the right 2 believe/not .. !

All my arguments 2 emphasise my points .. n thats ENOUGH .. !


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Egy Production ..*









*EIFV .. SIFV ..*





*155-millimetre type 155GH52 field artillery mounted on a T-55 tank platform .*
http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...456-egyptian-armed-forces-14.html#post2045446(#207)













*M1A1/2 ..*





*M88A2 Hercules ..*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Sam-6 upgraded

"In Egypt, the Russian specialists in implementing SAM "Square" more advanced missiles and radar from the Buk-M1-2"

Âåñòíèê ÏÂÎ
http://www.arms-tass.su/data/Files/File/144.pdf

"Cairo just raised the question of modernizing the Soviet Union still posed "Squares." Modernization of the originally envisaged increase in tactical and technical characteristics of the complex to the level of the most modern version of a complex "Buk-M1-2. To do this the old complexes were to be rearmed with new missile production Dolgoprudniy Research and Production Enterprise (part of the Concern "Almaz-Antey). Apparently, the first stage of the contract was the direct delivery of party systems "Buk-M2E to trade in the scheme to replace the old" Squares. " Sales of "letter" and "Tor" to Egypt become quite significant agreements ..."


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> its not a secret that EGYPT operates Mig-29 /patriot /buk-m /tor-m /tunguska /t-80 / T-62 upg /EIFV (1 pic) SIFV /Smerch / kilo subs /............ Yet no pic been published !!! ..
> 
> So , if there such a programe .. don't expect to have info in the present time .. !


 


Amir_Pharaoh said:


> HAHA .. 1 image 4 Ca-2000 .. ?!!! ..
> Good luck 4 1 image to the T-62 upg 4 example .. !!!! LoL ..


 


Amir_Pharaoh said:


> In Egypt .. a lot of weapons and equipments ... egyptian army not interested to show them up ..
> like i said b4 .. i dare any1 to bring just 1 pic to the egyptian patriot / slamraam / buk-m / tor-m / t-62 upg / .......... etc .
> 
> Some countries r open book .. others r not ..
> 
> So don't compare Egypt to these countries where "Everything is well known for everyone" .. !


 


Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Nice Pic btw ..
> Egypt is the 4th largest operator of the F-16 in the World ....
> Take this 1  .. I dare u 2 bring just 1 pic to EAF F-16 full loaded .. full weaponized .. like PAF F-16 !!!!


 
Damn .......!!! 

Even f u don't believe tht EG operates Mig-29 / tunguska /t-80 /Smerch / ..
Just take the last 1 .. !!


----------



## MASH

al salam alaykum
Amir my brother u dont have to prove any thing 
Egypt actually have buk m1\2 & tor m & tunguska 
for ca-2000 no certain information about it except what the minister of the Arab Organization for Industrialization said russian news about technical negotiations between Egypt and Russia for su-35 an mig 209 m2 besides what we have of mig 29 smt other russian news about kilo subs for egypt 
and brother Imran i think u were a member in &#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1575;&#1581;&#1575;&#1578; so a little trip in there u will find what u are arguing for ( these information is not new for u brother Imran i think )


----------



## Zabaniyah

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Yeah Right !! .. U R TALKIN LIKE I SAID WE HAVE ...




Those articles about Pakistan buying Russian birds are really old. The deal never took off  Guess Imran fooled ya


----------



## ali.ali

hahahaha..............


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

There is no proof tht egypt has smerch,tunguska,mig-29s,t-80s and kilo subs,and the alleged cairo-2000 project........... not even the sources u provided amir show anything abt these equipment.


No country can just buy all these things without even the internation sources printing abt it..... no tenders,no deals.......... these r not nuclear weapons or weaponscapable of extreme mass destruction tht would/could be hidden.



Its only you who is quoting these things....


----------



## Desert Fox

*For God's sake can we all stop wasting time arguing over the same nonsense over and over again!!!!!!!*

*People shouldn't claim things if they can't prove its existence because this will only cause misinformation and useless arguments!*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zabanya said:


> Those articles about Pakistan buying Russian birds are really old. The deal never took off  Guess Imran fooled ya



Hahaha .. Actually u who been fooled .. !
Read his post well .. also read mine .. n may b u get the point !!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

MASH said:


> al salam alaykum
> Amir my brother u dont have to prove any thing
> Egypt actually have buk m1\2 & tor m & tunguska
> for ca-2000 no certain information about it except ..............



Wa'aliekom assalam ..
I know wat u mean brother ..
Sources abt Mig-29 /Buk / Tor / T-80 / Tunguska / Kilo / .. r in this thread ..
And any1 who can read Russian or at least English .. can check them .. 
and its strong sources ... not sites like wikipedia .. !
and there r other sources online .. any1 can check them ..

About Ca-2000 .. no thing 2 add .. !

Pple here insist 2 compare pakistan n other countries to Egypt ... and i mentioned a lot of points that prove tht there is nothing 2 compare .. like the EAF F-16 vs PAF F-16 (full loaded) .. I liked this 1 .. hahah .. or just 1 pic ->> Patriot / t-62 upg / slamraam / .... etc .. still they cant bring JUST 1 PIC .. yet they still talk about everything is open book !! like them .. !!​


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Wa'aliekom assalam ..
> I know wat u mean brother ..
> Sources abt Mig-29 /Buk / Tor / T-80 / Tunguska / Kilo / .. r in this thread ..
> And any1 who can read Russian or at leat English .. can check them ..
> and its strong sources .. not sites like wikipedia .. !
> 
> About Ca-2000 .. no thing 2 add .. !
> 
> Pple here insist 2 compare pakistan n other countries to Egypt ... and i mentioned a lot of points that prove tht there is nothing 2 compare .. like the EAF F-16 vs PAF F-16 (full loaded) .. I liked this 1 .. hahah .. or just 1 pic 2 Patriot / t-62 upg / slamraam / .... etc .. still they cant bring JUST 1 PIC .. yet they still talk about everything is open book !! like them .. !!​



*Nobdy is doubting tor,buk missile sales to egypt... *but the links u provided show nothing abt mig-29,smerch,kilo,tunguska or t-80.


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Wa'aliekom assalam ..
> I know wat u mean brother ..
> Sources abt Mig-29 /Buk / Tor / T-80 / Tunguska / Kilo / .. r in this thread ..
> And any1 who can read Russian or at least English .. can check them ..
> and its strong sources ... not sites like wikipedia .. !
> 
> About Ca-2000 .. no thing 2 add .. !
> 
> Pple here insist 2 compare pakistan n other countries to Egypt ... and i mentioned a lot of points that prove tht there is nothing 2 compare .. like the EAF F-16 vs PAF F-16 (full loaded) .. I liked this 1 .. hahah .. or just 1 pic 2 Patriot / t-62 upg / slamraam / .... etc .. still they cant bring JUST 1 PIC .. yet they still talk about everything is open book !! like them .. !!​




*I searched Egyptian T-80 and found nothing reliable, only strategy page and wikipedia are reporting that Egypt has T-80's but Strategypage and Wikipedia aren't considered reliable by any military enthusiast/expert:*
Egyptian T-80-Google search

*I found Nothing regarding Egyptian Tunguska:*
Egyptian Tunguska SAM-Google search

*Regarding Egyptian MIG-29, most of the sources are only saying that Russia offered Egypt MIG-29's and some SAM's, they are not stating that Egypt has acquired MIG-29's or SAM's:*

http://www.kommersant.com/p870793/r...ts_military-technical_cooperation_with_Egypt/

"Moscow is expected to *offer* *to Cairo** (meaning the deal is not official) during today&#8217;s negotiations to supply Russia-made air defense systems, fighter jets, and training aircrafts.* However, the chances for a more or less considerable expanse are small. *&#8220;Russia&#8217;s opportunity to export weapons to Egypt is extremely limited due to that country&#8217;s dependence on U.S. aid,&#8221; said Konstantin Makienko, expert of the Strategy and Technology Analysis Center.* Indeed, Washington announced in July 2007 that it prolongs for another decade the program of financial aid for Egypt. Between 2008 and 2017, the U.S. will allocate some $13 billion to Cairo for purchasing the weapons. No wonder that Egypt&#8217;s armed forces are oriented chiefly at U.S. military equipment. The country&#8217;s air force includes over 200 F-16 fighter jets and several tens of AH-64D Apache Longbow strike helicopters. In the early 2000s, Egypt&#8217;s army acquired a large set of M1A1 Abrams tanks. In 2006, the U.S. began supplying PAC-3Patriot air defense systems to Egypt.

Meanwhile, the Russia-Egypt military-technical cooperation, which was of great extent in the 1960s, was minimized in 1972. Afterwards, the military equipment supplies were very small and rare. So, in 1999-2000, Cairo received 20 Mi-17-1V and several Mi-172 helicopters. Back then, Russia and Egypt also signed a $150-million contract on modernizing 50 S-125 &#8216;Pechora&#8217; air defense systems, supplied to Egypt back in the Soviet times. In 2005, they signed a small contract on supplying four &#8216;Tor-M1&#8217; complexes to Egypt. Same year, they signed an agreement on modernizing old Soviet-built &#8216;Kvadrat&#8217; anti-aircraft missile complexes. Apparently, the contract&#8217;s first stage was a trade-in, that is the direct supply of a small party of &#8216;Buk-M1-2&#8217; complexes to replace old &#8216;Kvadrat&#8217;s. In mid-2007, Russia and Egypt signed a contract on supplying ZSU-23-4-M4 &#8216;Shilka-Strelets&#8217; anti-aircraft self-propelled mounts.

In April 2006, MiG Corporation&#8217;s deputy director general and deputy chief designer Sergei Tsivilev made a sensational statement about the plans to supply MiG-29 fighter jets to Egypt. Later it turned out that Moscow had offered to Cairo to buy 40 MiG-29SE fighter jets or more modern MiG-29SMT. The deal was planned as a trade-in as well. The new jets were to be supplied instead of over a hundred of old MiG-21, which remained without Russian technical maintenance for over 30 years. The contract was estimated at $1.5 billion. However, that so large acquisition of jets must have proven impossible due to U.S. pressure. Along with MiGs, Moscow offered to Cairo its Yak-130 and &#8216;MiG-AT&#8217; training aircrafts, which were to replace outdated Czech-Slovakian L-39 jets. However, these plans as well are far from implementation. Anyway, despite pessimistic prognoses from experts, Moscow truly hopes that it can manage to bring Russian weapons back to Egypt&#8217;s market in package with the nuclear deal"

*besides that only Iranian Forums are discussing MIG-29's, T-80's, and SAM systems and these cannot be considered reliable sources.*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*btw brother , MASH ..
abt CA-2000 ..
*





















But like i said b4 ..



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> its not a secret that EGYPT operates Mig-29 /patriot /buk-m /tor-m /tunguska /t-80 / T-62 upg /EIFV (1 pic) SIFV /Smerch / kilo subs /............ Yet no pic been published !!! ..
> 
> So , if there such a programe .. don't expect to have info in the present time .. !



*or even 1 photo .. !!*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SilentNinja said:


> *I searched Egyptian T-80 and found nothing reliable, only strategy page and wikipedia are reporting that Egypt has T-80's but Strategypage and Wikipedia aren't considered reliable by any military enthusiast/expert:*
> Egyptian T-80-Google search
> 
> *I found Nothing regarding Egyptian Tunguska:*
> Egyptian Tunguska SAM-Google search
> 
> *Regarding Egyptian MIG-29, most of the sources are only saying that Russia offered Egypt MIG-29's and some SAM's, they are not stating that Egypt has acquired MIG-29's or SAM's:*
> 
> Atom in Exchange for Weapons - Kommersant Moscow
> 
> "Moscow is expected to *offer* *to Cairo** (meaning the deal is not official) during today&#8217;s negotiations to supply Russia-made air defense systems, fighter jets, and training aircrafts.* However, the chances for a more or less considerable expanse are small. *&#8220;Russia&#8217;s opportunity to export weapons to Egypt is extremely limited due to that country&#8217;s dependence on U.S. aid,&#8221; said Konstantin Makienko, expert of the Strategy and Technology Analysis Center.* Indeed, Washington announced in July 2007 that it prolongs for another decade the program of financial aid for Egypt. Between 2008 and 2017, the U.S. will allocate some $13 billion to Cairo for purchasing the weapons. No wonder that Egypt&#8217;s armed forces are oriented chiefly at U.S. military equipment. The country&#8217;s air force includes over 200 F-16 fighter jets and several tens of AH-64D Apache Longbow strike helicopters. In the early 2000s, Egypt&#8217;s army acquired a large set of M1A1 Abrams tanks. In 2006, the U.S. began supplying PAC-3Patriot air defense systems to Egypt.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Russia-Egypt military-technical cooperation, which was of great extent in the 1960s, was minimized in 1972. Afterwards, the military equipment supplies were very small and rare. So, in 1999-2000, Cairo received 20 Mi-17-1V and several Mi-172 helicopters. Back then, Russia and Egypt also signed a $150-million contract on modernizing 50 S-125 &#8216;Pechora&#8217; air defense systems, supplied to Egypt back in the Soviet times. In 2005, they signed a small contract on supplying four &#8216;Tor-M1&#8217; complexes to Egypt. Same year, they signed an agreement on modernizing old Soviet-built &#8216;Kvadrat&#8217; anti-aircraft missile complexes. Apparently, the contract&#8217;s first stage was a trade-in, that is the direct supply of a small party of &#8216;Buk-M1-2&#8217; complexes to replace old &#8216;Kvadrat&#8217;s. In mid-2007, Russia and Egypt signed a contract on supplying ZSU-23-4-M4 &#8216;Shilka-Strelets&#8217; anti-aircraft self-propelled mounts.
> 
> In April 2006, MiG Corporation&#8217;s deputy director general and deputy chief designer Sergei Tsivilev made a sensational statement about the plans to supply MiG-29 fighter jets to Egypt. Later it turned out that Moscow had offered to Cairo to buy 40 MiG-29SE fighter jets or more modern MiG-29SMT. The deal was planned as a trade-in as well. The new jets were to be supplied instead of over a hundred of old MiG-21, which remained without Russian technical maintenance for over 30 years. The contract was estimated at $1.5 billion. However, that so large acquisition of jets must have proven impossible due to U.S. pressure. Along with MiGs, Moscow offered to Cairo its Yak-130 and &#8216;MiG-AT&#8217; training aircrafts, which were to replace outdated Czech-Slovakian L-39 jets. However, these plans as well are far from implementation. Anyway, despite pessimistic prognoses from experts, Moscow truly hopes that it can manage to bring Russian weapons back to Egypt&#8217;s market in package with the nuclear deal"
> 
> *besides that only Iranian Forums are discussing MIG-29's, T-80's, and SAM systems and these cannot be considered reliable sources.*



No Kilo subs,smerch and cairo-2000 either....

*Though egypt was looking for a partner to develop a jet and a drone back in 2010... but nothing materialised:*
*Egypt to manufacture first fighter, drone plane: MENA*

2010-02-13 23:38:06

CAIRO, Feb. 13 (Xinhua) -- Egypt is set to produce its first fighter and drone "in cooperation with a foreign side", official MENA news agency reported on Saturday.

"Talks and negotiations are underway about a project to produce Egypt's first fighter and drone plane," MENA quoted Lt. General Hamdy Waheba, Chairman of Arab Organization for Industrialization (AOI), Egypt's state-owned company specialized in producing civilian goods as well as military products.

The official did not name the foreign party which will take a hand at the process.

"Local production of the aircraft will meet the demand of the Egyptian Armed Forces, as it will be sold at a very competitive price," Waheba added.

The AOI was established in 1975 with the aim of building an advanced technology industrial base.

Egypt is one the major Arab countries dependent on importing military fighters from the United States and Russia.

Egypt to manufacture first fighter, drone plane: MENA
2010-02-13 23:38:06

CAIRO, Feb. 13 (Xinhua) -- Egypt is set to produce its first fighter and drone "in cooperation with a foreign side", official MENA news agency reported on Saturday.

"Talks and negotiations are underway about a project to produce Egypt's first fighter and drone plane," MENA quoted Lt. General Hamdy Waheba, Chairman of Arab Organization for Industrialization (AOI), Egypt's state-owned company specialized in producing civilian goods as well as military products.

The official did not name the foreign party which will take a hand at the process.

"Local production of the aircraft will meet the demand of the Egyptian Armed Forces, as it will be sold at a very competitive price," Waheba added.

The AOI was established in 1975 with the aim of building an advanced technology industrial base.

Egypt is one the major Arab countries dependent on importing military fighters from the United States and Russia.


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> No Kilo subs,smerch and cairo-2000 either....



Sources only say that *Egypt is either offered, or likely to purchase* Kilo, T-80's, Russian Jets, and Russian SAM's, non confirm that Egypt has acquired these weapons so its baseless trying to prove other when the person can't even provide reliable sources to confirm his claims.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Yeah ... wat ever ... !


----------



## MASH

SilentNinja said:


> Sources only say that *Egypt is either offered, or likely to purchase* Kilo, T-80's, Russian Jets, and Russian SAM's, non confirm that Egypt has acquired these weapons so its baseless trying to prove other when the person can't even provide reliable sources to confirm his claims.



and u will never found a Confirmation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

MASH said:


> and u will never found a Confirmation


 
Not all sources .. not all deals .. (only "su-35" , "mig-29 m2" not Confirmed yet - but still in "technical consultations" n u know wat does it mean)
Plz check the sources well ..

4 example .. KILO subs ..

"upcoming export contracts for ten of the KILO-636 submarines . As a customer mentioned Vietnam and Egypt The total value of these contracts could exceed $ 3 billion"

"Egypt holds negotiations with Russia about possible procurement of 4 Project 636 Kilo diesel subs for about $1.2 bln"

Russia to strengthen its power at market of non-nuclear subs











http://www.rusarm.com/files/arsenal/Arsenal_01-2009_m2.pdf (PDF)

CAWAT : Centre for Analysis of World Arms Trade 






ÖÀÌÒÎ / Öåíòð àíàëèçà ìèðîâîé òîðãîâëè îðóæèåì
http://www.armstrade.org/files/analytics/78.pdf (PDF)


"&#1042;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077;, &#1075;&#1077;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1092;&#1080;&#1103; &#1101;&#1082;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1082;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1062;&#1050;&#1041; &#1052;&#1058; "&#1056;&#1091;&#1073;&#1080;&#1085;, &#1086;&#1073;&#1096;&#1080;&#1088;&#1085;&#1072;. &#1042; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1103;&#1097;&#1077;&#1077; &#1074;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1089;&#1091;&#1073;&#1084;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1099; &#1074;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1103;&#1090; &#1074; &#1089;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074; &#1042;&#1086;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;-&#1052;&#1086;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1093; &#1057;&#1080;&#1083; 14 &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;: &#1040;&#1083;&#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1040;&#1083;&#1078;&#1080;&#1088;, &#1041;&#1086;&#1083;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1045;&#1075;&#1080;&#1087;&#1077;&#1090; , &#1048;&#1085;&#1076;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1048;&#1085;&#1076;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1079;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1048;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;, &#1050;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1081;, &#1050;&#1053;&#1044;&#1056;, &#1050;&#1091;&#1073;&#1072;, &#1051;&#1080;&#1074;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1055;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1072;, &#1056;&#1091;&#1084;&#1099;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;. &#1057;&#1080;&#1088;&#1080;

In general, the geography of export submarines built for the project CDB ME "Rubin wide. At the present time here submarine developed part of the Naval Forces of 14 countries: Albania, Algeria, Bulgaria, Egypt, India, Indonesia, Iran, China, North Korea , Cuba, Libya, Poland, Romania. Syria .. "


----------



## MASH

i see bro , i saw these sources before in posts for KRATOS and by date for delievery also for kilo sub but what i mean that they will never fin a source confirming delievery of non - american weapons for Egypt and tht is a fact i think 
finally thank u bro for ur efforts


----------



## EGYPT2100

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> stills from transformers movie and a CG? while the pics Imran posted r 100% real.
> 
> And u still have not proved the secret tunguska,smerch,mig-29.su-35,cairo-2000,kilo subs etc...
> 
> Maybe we should leave it... be happy bro...
> 
> 
> 
> @Imran bhai.... choru bhai yeh dimagh say farigh hai.



the images are 100% true

in 90s ,france offered there Rafale to egypt , they came to egypt to let egypt try the Rafale in the egyption weather condetions & in the same time they took some images for the Rafale over the pyramids to use it in Marketing the Rafale , so the image of rafale is 100% true & all the world know it

the second image is for us air force bomber flying over the pyramides while exercises took place in bright star exercise in early 90s exercise & also there are some other images for alot of american fighters that egypt don't have were flying over the pyramids , like F15 , A10 , F18 & F14

so please never say ( stills from transformers movie and a CG ) cause they are absilutely true.

To All My Brothers ..... please stop your war , it's not the end of the world , even egypt have or not the weapons amir say that egypt have it ( smerch , tunguska & specially the MIG 29 ) , it's not the weapons that it change the war 180 degree if happened , like WMD & ICPMs


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

-----------------......................_____________


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EGYPT2100 said:


> .............. even egypt have or not the weapons amir say that egypt have it ( smerch , tunguska & specially the MIG 29 ) , it's not the weapons that it change the war 180 degree if happened , like WMD & ICPMs



Yeah Right ! ....


----------



## agentny17

Hey Amir, 
Can you stop fighting over every little thing and let things go ? Don't just act like we have every weapon in the world, because we don't. We are a developing country for God sake, and if you fail to realize that, then you got way more problems than what i can see already.... Also, you don't come to another country's defence website, and start making fun of their fighters that they are developing and proud of and act so arrogant especially since they are a Muslim country like us, and more important our country(Egypt) didn't even come close to achieve what they did with the help of there chinese partner. and you should thank them for offering their help, and offering us manufacturing this bird.... Now for my Pakastani brothers, we as Egyptinas are so proud of you, and wish you guys become better and better, and hope we can learn from you and you guys learn from us too....... I hope everybody on here understand that we are not a great power, neither Egypt nor Pakistan. We will only be a great power if we realize that we are not, and unite togther to be one. I am not saying become on country, because that won't happen, but we have to help eachother, develop togther, and become better, not hate on eachother ane be jealous of eachother.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EGYPT2100

Very Great Song For Egypt 

( For Who Shal I Emigrate And Leave You ? - Singer \ Mohamed Abbas - )






For Who Shal I Emigrate And Leave You ?
While You Still Young & Your Nile Is Sad
While For Tomorrow You Are Overfill By Longing
For Who I Leave You ?

For Who Shal I Emigrate And Leave You ?
While You Still Young & Your Nile Is Sad
While For Tomorrow You Are Overfill By Longing
For Who I Leave You ?

And Who Will Rejuvenate Your History ?
And Walk Your Road To It's Finish ?
And Who From His Life Will Give You A Life?
And Who Will Yokabire In Time Of Praying ?

And Who Will Be In Love Of Your Love Till Passion ?
And Who Will Protect Your Kind , Mother Of Kindness ?
And Who Will Be Shadow In Sun Of The Overcomed ?
And Who Will Be Spur In Throat Of The Wolfs ?

For Who I Leave You ? For Who I Leave You ?

And Who Will Rejuvenate Your History ?
And Walk Your Road To It's Finish ?
And Who From His Life Will Give You A Life?
And Who Will Yokabire In Time Of Praying ?

And Who Will Be In Love Of Your Love Till Passion ?
And Who Will Protect Your Kind , Mother Of Kindness ?
And Who Will Be Shadow In Sun Of The Overcomed ?
And Who Will Be Spur In Throat Of The Wolfs ?

For Who I Leave You ? For Who I Leave You ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

agentny17 said:


> Hey Amir,
> Can you stop fighting over every little thing and let things go ? Don't just act like we have every weapon in the world, because we don't. We are a developing country for God sake, and if you fail to realize that, then you got way more problems than what i can see already...........



I didn't say tht we have every weapon in the world .. !! only weapons & equipments i mentioned !!
And yes we r a developing country .. good info btw .. !!



agentny17 said:


> .... Also, you don't come to another country's defence website, and start making fun of their fighters that they are developing and proud of and act so arrogant especially since they are a Muslim country like us, and more important our country(Egypt) didn't even come close to achieve what they did with the help of there chinese partner. and you should thank them for offering their help, and offering us manufacturing this bird...



Saying tht jf-17 doesn't fit egyptian requirements its not arrogancy .. !!
abt wat u said tht "our country(Egypt) didn't even come close to achieve what they did" prove undoubtedly tht u know nothing abt ur country(Egypt) .. !! 

---- 

EGYPT2100 .. stop posting these kind of vids in this thread .. !!
this thread is only 4 military stuff..


----------



## Mech

Agentny is a Pakistani.

Regards,


----------



## agentny17

Mech said:


> Agentny is a Pakistani.
> 
> Regards,


You are weird!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

agentny17 said:


> You are weird!!



Typical indian... doesnt like anybdy saying good things abt Pakistan..............best is to ignore such people.
God bless.


----------



## agentny17

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> I didn't say tht we have every weapon in the world .. !! only weapons & equipments i mentioned !!
> And yes we r a developing country .. good info btw .. !!
> 
> 
> 
> Saying tht jf-17 doesn't fit egyptian requirements its not arrogancy .. !!
> abt wat u said tht "our country(Egypt) didn't even come close to achieve what they did" prove undoubtedly tht u know nothing abt ur country(Egypt) .. !!
> 
> ----
> 
> EGYPT2100 .. stop posting these kind of vids in this thread .. !!
> this thread is only 4 military stuff..



Well, i see your posts in the other arabic military forums, and i just hope you stop all your propogana and your dreams and come back to reality. Its easy to say that we have this or that, and we will get this or that, or we were offered this or that. Most important thing is to know your real power, and know your weakness, and thats how you improve, not by making a propoganda or using every small news or article and make big fuss out of it.... Just look at how many jets you mentioned we have or we would get, come on man, and you been making threads all over the internet about it... Do you know that almost every country look or shows interest in any new weapon, you just read too much into it, if we have it, or we gonna have it, we will all know, especially an getting a new jet... Bro., i have nothing against you, and you can say whatever you wanna say, but you don't look that good, except to maybe other Egyptian members who are just happy to hear something good about their army.

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Typical indian... doesnt like anybdy saying good things abt Pakistan..............best is to ignore such people.
> God bless.


I really don't like to generalize, because i have very good Indian friends, as well as Pakistani friends, but that was one of the weirdest replys i have ever gotten.


----------



## agentny17

SilentNinja said:


> agentny17 is not indian, what made you think he's indian? And please guys lets not act immature.


He didn't say i was an Indian, he was replying to "Mech' when he called me a Pakistani, and calling "Mech" a typical Indian because i said something good about pakistan ....... Guys i am honored by being called either Indian or pakistani, but i think i will settle with being Egyptian, at least for this current life, who knows about the next ones thu  ? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

agentny17 said:


> He didn't say i was an Indian, he was replying to "Mech' when he called me a Pakistani, and calling "Mech" a typical Indian because i said something good about pakistan ....... Guys i am honored by being called either Indian or pakistani, but i think i will settle with being Egyptian, at least for this current life, who knows about the next ones thu  ? lol


 
oh  my bad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

agentny17 said:


> Well, i see your posts in the other arabic military forums, and i just hope you stop all your propogana and your dreams and come back to reality. Its easy to say that we have this or that, and we will get this or that, or we were offered this or that. Most important thing is to know your real power, and know your weakness, and thats how you improve, not by making a propoganda or using every small news or article and make big fuss out of it.... Just look at how many jets you mentioned we have or we would get, come on man, and you been making threads all over the internet about it ........
> .




Propogana** dreams .. ??!! ..
u r talkin like i fill all the internet w false things .. like i said we have su-30 / rafale / s-300 / nuke .. !!
I'm in real life .. n every deal i mentioned buk/tor/tunguska/mig-29/kilo/ ... i added many sources to show its not some dreams .. !!

But like i said b4 "u know nothing abt ur country(Egypt)" after u said tht "our country(Egypt) didn't even come close to achieve what pakistan did"

Just search 4 Egyptian military manufacturing in land system M1A1/A2 , M88A2 , EIFV .. Artillery systems .. Sakr varieties.. 155 GH 52 APU ... Air defence systems .. Egy UAVs since 80s ...... etc 

Yes .. we r not perfect .. yes we have some weakness .. 
But at least we did all wat i mentioned b4 .. without foreign military bases or sign CISMOA .. like all others did .. just check some of wikileaks docs 2 know that we r stronger more than u know ..




agentny17 said:


> .......................Do you know that almost every country look or shows interest in any new weapon, you just read too much into it, if we have it, or we gonna have it, we will all know, especially an getting a new jet... Bro., i have nothing against you, and you can say whatever you wanna say, but you don't look that good, except to maybe other Egyptian members who are just happy to hear something good about their army.
> .




Give me 1 example abt any weapon EG showed interest in .. n i said we already have it .. !!
Otherwise, ur talking is nothing but ***** .


----------



## agentny17

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Propogana** dreams .. ??!! ..
> u r talkin like i fill all the internet w false things .. like i said we have su-30 / rafale / s-300 / nuke .. !!
> I'm in real life .. n every deal i mentioned buk/tor/tunguska/mig-29/kilo/ ... i added many sources to show its not some dreams .. !!
> 
> But like i said b4 "u know nothing abt ur country(Egypt)" after u said tht "our country(Egypt) didn't even come close to achieve what pakistan did"
> 
> Just search 4 Egyptian military manufacturing in land system M1A1/A2 , M88A2 , EIFV .. Artillery systems .. Sakr varieties.. 155 GH 52 APU ... Air defence systems .. Egy UAVs since 80s ...... etc
> 
> Yes .. we r not perfect .. yes we have some weakness ..
> But at least we did all wat i mentioned b4 .. without foreign military bases or sign CISMOA .. like all others did .. just check some of wikileaks docs 2 know that we r stronger more than u know ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me 1 example abt any weapon EG showed interest in .. n i said we already have it .. !!
> Otherwise, ur talking is nothing but ***** .



Bro., i was talking about them manufacturing the JF-17, we didn't come close to having a relaibale and competitive jet fighter like what they have now. Like it or not, its a fact.. Why are you bringing other stuff that we manufacture either all of it, parts of it, or most of it to the argument ? I don't get it!!! You can say whatever you want to say, i am all for freedom of speech, but i am telling you that you don't look that good... If a country shows any interest in any weapon, doesn't mean it have it or will get it, its a big markert, and you need money for it. Just plz don't act like you know all that top secret informations, and deals, because no body believes you... Just to brust your bubble, Egypt doesn't have Mig-29, and doesn't have any Kilo's submarines yet, not saying they can't get it, but their is a political and financial price for everything, and the Egyptian army knows that... You can write an article or bring an article that says Egypt is or was interested in that, but don't claim that thy made a deal already, or even will make a deal... Just reading what you been writing tells me and tells most of the members here that Egypt is flying 220+ F16's, top secret numbers of Mirages 2000, #'s of Mig29's, and we are in the process of getting SU-35, maybe Rafaels, and who knows whatelse, do you think anybody with anysense would believe that ? Do you know how much money you need to spend every year have an airforce like that ? all of that and the US gives us 1.3b in aid because we are poor ??? use some sense and PLZ PLZ PLZ don't over rate our power, we are what we are, writing in a forum won't change it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

About EG fighter prog .. nothing 2 add .. coz nothing been published yet .. except wat i mentioned b4 ..
About Mig-29 / Kilo subs / ...watever .. also nothing 2 add .. im not interested to argue again n again .. !


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> About EG fighter prog .. nothing 2 add .. coz nothing been published yet .. except wat i mentioned b4 ..
> About Mig-29 / Kilo subs / ...watever .. also nothing 2 add .. im not interested to argue again n again .. !



Just continue posting Egyptian Armed forces videos and pictures. If you want to talk about something then it should be substantial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> .................................
> Some References :
> http://i26.servimg.com/u/f26/12/16/08/52/sermis10.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...............













http://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefwe...6FE0004827CE-Cluster_Munitions_April_2005.pdf (PDF)











www.obsarm.org/campagnes/munitions/etude-obsarm.pdf (PDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian Military Acquisition & Development News :

*K-9 Thunder (self-propelled howitzer)
*











Egypt plans to equip its army with advanced self-propelled howitzers. The K9 Thunder would compete for the acquisition plan," he said. Developed jointly with the state-funded Agency for Defense Development

S. Korea, Egypt Sign Deal on Arms Cooperation - Defense News


Visitors rave about shooting a pilot high-ranking officials in Egypt.The world's best-performing domestic K-9 self-propelled artillery to confirm the superiority of the Egyptian Army senior military officials recently visited the Western Front Range. 
Egyptian military officials, including Vice Minister of Defense Department materials Western Front Range and find half a dozen K-9 self-propelled gun had visited a demonstration of the fire. Attend events are confident the water side of the Egyptian Defense K-9 self-propelled gun looks great interest in the due diligence only be achieved was to request the dispatch of Korea. 

Demonstration day for the Army's first K-9 self-propelled artillery units to power a gaepyeonhan Army Corps Battalion Yongho troops launched maengho asylum eminence. 

Choeyoungmin Battalion Commander (45) introduces the terrain and the fire brigade to start planning a description, contact with self-propelled artillery salvo 3, 6, contact fire, fire caused silsadan needs, equipment demonstrations and three inquiries was conducted in order of starting training camp after riding self-propelled artillery. 

Chamgwanhan demonstration of K-9 self-propelled artillery Egyptian officials rave about the superior performance and rapid military combat readiness, we did not conceal his surprise at. 

Agency for Defense Development (ADD) have developed their own K-9 155mm self-propelled artillery range up to 40 km , 15 early three rounds, target acquisition, and then after 35 seconds with the ability to launch chotaneul jajupoda world-class	

ÇÑ·ù¿*Ç³ »ç¶û - ±¹»ê K-9 ÀÚÁÖÆ÷ ¼º´É ¡®¿ø´õÇ®¡¯ (Ãß°¡ : XK-10Ã¼°è °³¹ß ¿Ï·á) | Daum Ä«Æä


" This Memorandum of Understanding with Egypt is expected to serve as a springboard for South Korean firms to export its defense products to African nations" one DAPA official said. 

A potential export item for South Korea is the K9 Thunder self-propelled howitzer built by Samsung Techwin, the official said. 

" Egypt plans to equip its army with advanced self-propelled howitzers. The K9 Thunder would compete for the acquisition plan" he said

S. Korea, Egypt Sign Deal on Arms Cooperation - Defense News







350 self-propelled artillery saeopgyumoman statement, amounting to $ 1 billion dollar amount In August 2007, and 9600 million for Egypt's export contracts jangsajeong 155mm ammunition transfer of technology and production facilities and modernization projects are in progress. 

Samsung official, " Turkey in the export business from the ongoing K9 self-propelled artillery of the field of technology transfer changjeongbi sujuhal gyeoninpo independence of Egypt is planning to pursue business and more orders" he said

¾ç³«±Ô±âÀÚÀÇ Defense Club















----DIVISIONS-----cairo time------


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*YPR-765 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zahi Hawass .. and Van Damme (left)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

---------- Post added at 04:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*K-8"E" *






In December 1999, the China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation (CATIC) announced a $345 million contract with the Egyptian Defence Department to export the K-8 aircraft and its production line .

Since July 2000, when the contract to jointly produce a total of 80 K-8E jet trainers within five years was signed, more than 200 Chinese technicians and workers have been sent to Cairo, where they worked around the clock with their Egyptian counterparts. The first two Egyptian K-8Es rolled off the assembly line in late June 2001, carrying a 23mm gunpod under the fuselage and powered by an Allied Signal engine. The aircraft factory AOI/ACF (Arab Organisation for Industrialization/Air Craft Factory) at Helwan El Hammamat, Helwan, is in the southern suburbs of Cairo and had a target of completing two planes every month. Chinese and Egyptian senior officials hailed the production of the first K-8E jet training aircraft as a good start to their aircraft .

K-8 variant developed for export to Egypt in 1999, featuring 33 modifications to the airframe and avionics. Built in Egypt from Chinese-supplied kits, production of 80 Egyptian-built Chinese kits was completed in 2005, with license production of an additional 40 K-8Es undertaken thereafter.






On December 12, 2005, the initial batch of 80 aircraft was produced on target, successfully completing the first Sino-Egyptian contract on joint aircraft-manufacture, and it is this that the stamps celebrate. "As the 80th K-8E aircraft is being delivered to the Egyptian Air Forces, today we are celebrating a milestone in joint Sino-Egyptian co-operation in aircraft-manufacturing, and now it has been authorised to produce as much as 97.4 per cent of the components of the aircraft," said Ibrahim Yunis, chairman of the AOI/ACL aircraft-manufacturing company .

Data from: SinoDefence.com

K-8
Original variant powered by the Garrett TFE731-2A turbofan engine.
K-8E
K-8 variant developed for export to Egypt in 1999, featuring 33 modifications to the airframe and avionics. Built in Egypt from Chinese-supplied kits, production of 80 Egyptian-built Chinese kits was completed in 2005, with license production of an additional 40 K-8Es undertaken thereafter.
K-8P
Pakistan-specific variant with new avionics such as glass cockpit.






Zhang Hong, chief of engineers :" But telling the truth, I went out to Egypt to their manufacturing production line K-8, the level of technology is even better than we . Our professional attitude and attention of workers to be compared to Egyptian workers still have a little gap"

http://www.airforceworld.com/pla/l-15-advanced-trainer-china-3.htm

EAF silver stars team






The contract with "CATIC" gave "AOI/ACL" the full right to produce & sell K-8e to arab n african countries .. 

Wu Shengyue, vice-Chairman of the China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation (CATIC),.......He added that CATIC and AOI/ACL will work harder in the future to export K-8E aircraft to other Arab countries and the African market.
China CRIENGLISH

AOI/ACL and its partner, CATIC, plan to export the K-8E aircraft to other Arab and African countries. Zhang Yanzhong, general manager of China Aviation Industry Corporation II (CAIC II),...
K-8E Karakoram-8

Defence21.com .. "Unlimited license" to export k-8e to arab n african markets ..
(defence21/volume 7/Issue N'37/Agust-September 2010)
Defence 21

31/5/2010
Currently, K8E fleet in Egypt nearly 70,000 safe flight hours, more than 500 pilots completed the training task, the Egyptian Air Force K8E performance of the aircraft and the Chinese are very satisfied with the service.

AVIC XI'AN AIRCRAFT INDUSTRY

http://www.xac.com.cn/info/content.asp?infoId=537

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## kobiraaz

Zarvan said:


> Israel can only threaten with nukes it can use them because Egypt is so close that Nuke will cause a lot of harm to Israel and by the way according to my information Pakistan alread has some Nuclear Missiles based in saudi arabia to take care of Israel



any link? If that is true then i will salute pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

is it true that Prophet Muhammad ( pbuh) said -

"You are going to enter Egypt a land where qirat (a money unit) is used. Be extremely good to them as they have with us close ties and marriage relationships."

_* "When you enter Egypt after my death, recruit many soldiers from among the Egyptians because they are the best soldiers on earth, as they and their wives are permanently on duty until the Day of Resurrection."*_

"Be good to the Copts of Egypt; you shall take them over, but they shall be your instrument and help."

"Be Righteous to Allah about the Copts."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

[/COLOR]





---------- Post added at 07:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:18 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------

AH-64 Apache






---------- Post added at 07:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------






---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------


----------



## Zabaniyah

Damn, I didn't know Egypt operated Apaches.


----------



## kobiraaz




----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 05:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------


----------



## kobiraaz

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## AKINCI

AKINCI said:


> We should reunite our forces again.



As i said above Turkey and Egypt will sign strategic cooperation agreement two days later like Israel and Greece.

Haaretz.Com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Really ... ?! ..
> Egyptian Military Forces ... ?!!!
> about BVR .. F-16s -> AIM-7 Sparrow missile .. yes its semi-active radar unlike AIM-120 AMRAAM ..
> 
> But Egypt refused to sign CISMOA (Communications and Information Security Memorandum of Agreemen)
> 
> .......................
> ..............
> 
> Furthermore ..
> 
> "In 2009, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton wrote to U.S. embassy officials in Cairo describing the State Department's suspicions that Egypt had violated its "end-user agreements" with the U.S. 8 different times over the prior three years. In one instance, Egyptian defense officials allegedly let a Chinese military delegation examine U.S.-made F-16s and related technical facilities"
> 
> "PDAS [Tom] Countryman emphasized the importance of a clear and transparent picture of Egypts end-use performance, including the measures being taken to prevent further violations. He noted that Egypt had more potential Section 3 violations than any other country in the world over the last several years. Cases involving the Chinese, he continued, were of particular concern .... The case involving the visit of a Chinese military official to an F-16 base , however, did raise genuine concerns about the transfer of US technology. He noted that U.S. concerns over the visit had already delayed Egypts request to purchase F-16 aircraft"
> ..........................



*(wikileaks)
*
A Chinese defense company in late 2007 drafted a proposal for submission to the Egyptian military for a test kit designed for use with the US produced AN/ALQ-131 jamming pod and radar warning receiver ......................... this would represent a continuation of a pattern of infractions by Egypt regarding its retransfer and end-use obligations to the United States. Between 2006 and 2007, we notified Congress of 4 possible violations, to include the notification in January 2007 that Egypt allowed testing of a Chinese-manufactured electro-optical countermeasure system ("Bodyguard") against the GOE's U.S.-provided precision guided munitions (PGMs). Most recently in June 2008, the Department notified Congress of an incident involving the possible transfer of a U.S.-origin radar warning receiver technical data to Chinese or French nationals.

Cable reference id: #08STATE99685


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

6.10.1973

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jin

swar mumtaz gidan gidan ya basha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Good pic's & videos thx so much for sharing i admire the might of Egypt's armed forces GOD bless.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Excellent Pictures Amir, I remember when Egyptian Military went into Yemen it was a strategic blunder. Reminds me of the Saudi Yemen experience.


----------



## Selim I

nice pics brothers


----------



## NeutralCitizen

I will try to upload Egyptian forces in the first Gulf war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danielalec

Does anyone know the source of the amazing photo of the an-12 with soldiers in front?


----------



## untitled

danielalec said:


> Does anyone know the source of this amazing photo?



Which photo ?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Asalam-O-Alikum,
Don't you think that Egyptian Armed forces should look towards Chinese and Russian System for procurement because they are cheap as well as there technology is not known by NATO (not 100%). I think they should look forward.

Egyptian Air Force:
JF-17 for Replacing MiG-21, F-7s and Mirage V
J-10Bs or MiG-35s for Replacing F-4 and Mirage-2000(Mirage-2000 doesn't provide any advantage,its like an expensive liability should be given off)

Egyptian Navy:
Type-54Bs for Replacing older ones
FACs for Replacing older ones
Corvettes for Replacing older ones


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

W'Aliekom as-Salam ..


























Interfax


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Egyptian M1A1/A2 Abrams ..*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian Troops in kuwait 1991 (Gulf War)


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

.........................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Mahmoud_EGY said:


>



Are those artillery rockets?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Desert Fox said:


> Are those artillery rockets?


yes they are used for ground support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## King Solomon

Egypt is the one of the most advanced in bio-warfare capabilities - only second to Israel in ME.


----------



## Desert Fox

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


What kind of boots does the Egyptian army/commandos wear? Is there a close up picture of these boots?



S-19 said:


> Egypt is the one of the most advanced in bio-warfare capabilities - only second to Israel in ME.



Really? I never knew that.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

B1 Centauro - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.afv-news.com/2011/12/b1-centauro-afv-early-version-trumpeter/


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Ambassador Mk III


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Proud of Egyptian land & navy forces, only the strongest in the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Must see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Ambassador Mk III


Egypt needs to get new frigates and Submarines as soon as possible because most of their Frigates and Submarines are to old and will be hard to win war with these so old war machines and with enemy like Israel they need to have latest equipment


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zarvan said:


> Egypt needs to get new frigates and Submarines as soon as possible because most of their Frigates and Submarines are to old and will be hard to win war with these so old war machines and with enemy like Israel they need to have latest equipment



http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...3456-egyptian-armed-forces-8.html#post2027883 

BTW .. you need to check your info about Egyptian and Israeli Navy ..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Keep up the great pictures bro.


----------



## Nishan_101

Zarvan said:


> Egypt needs to get new frigates and Submarines as soon as possible because most of their Frigates and Submarines are to old and will be hard to win war with these so old war machines and with enemy like Israel they need to have latest equipment


 
I think it will be good for the Egyptians to look more in to JV with Chinese in order to produce SSKs, Frigats, Corvettes, FACs and other equipment as well.


----------



## kollang

wow
Iran need to learn alot from the biggest arab country in the world.
brothers plz make a thread about Egyptian products.sth like MADE in Iran thread.
i will help you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

kollang said:


> wow
> Iran need to learn alot from the biggest arab country in the world.
> brothers plz make a thread about Egyptian products.sth like MADE in Iran thread.
> i will help you too.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

kollang said:


> ..Egyptian products.
> ...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

kollang said:


> ..Egyptian products.
> ...

































http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...456-egyptian-armed-forces-14.html#post2045446

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...456-egyptian-armed-forces-17.html#post2053866


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

kollang said:


> ..Egyptian products.
> ...








http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...456-egyptian-armed-forces-19.html#post2064736





















http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...456-egyptian-armed-forces-20.html#post2068625


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

kollang said:


> ..Egyptian products.
> ...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

kollang said:


> ..Egyptian products.
> ...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

kollang said:


> ..Egyptian products.
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

And More ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Pharaoh any specs about that Radar and what are these babies (the missiles above in post 381) called ?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Air Defence Systems ..

Sa-7
Sa-2 (Taer alsabah)
Sa-3
Pechora 2M
ZSU-23-4 "Shilka"
Hawk
Avenger
Amoun (Skyguard)
Sa-6 / buk-M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Muslim military strenght


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

thank you very much amir for these nice pictures and please say sorry to the nice people in el sa7at for posting pictures without permision but i have done it to let everyone know what is the egyptian army


----------



## untitled

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>



Why can't our Pakistani shore waters be windex-like as in this picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

pdf_shurtah said:


> Why can't our Pakistani shore waters be windex-like as in this picture



I second that. I guess its just the way the Mediterranean is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agentny17

pdf_shurtah said:


> Why can't our Pakistani shore waters be windex-like as in this picture


I been around many places, and i think Egypt shores are the best in the world, especially the red sea shores.


----------



## agentny17

Amir, thank you so much for the effort, and work. We all appreciate that. Thanks to you Mahmoud as well.


----------



## hassanshokrof

great forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

hassanshokrof said:


> great forces


welcome my brother to the pdf


----------



## hassanshokrof

what is this missiles in post 384 in dark green containers behind pegasso trucks



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> welcome my brother to the pdf


thank u brother Mahmoud_EGY


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

seth joshi said:


> which one would misriz pick??Pakistan or india?


i dont want a war between india and pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agentny17

seth joshi said:


> which one would misriz pick??Pakistan or india?


Hindustan lol


----------



## agentny17

seth joshi said:


> which one would misriz pick??Pakistan or india?


You know that Pakistanis are our brothers in Islam, and we share a lot with them. On the other hand, India and Egypt have had great relations over the years, especially in the 50's and 60's. Both Pakistan ann India helped Egypt during our wars with Israel. The last thing we wanna see is a war between you 2 good people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

agentny17 said:


> You know that Pakistanis are our brothers in Islam, and we share a lot with them. On the other hand, India and Egypt have had great relations over the years, especially in the 50's and 60's. Both Pakistan ann India helped Egypt during our wars with Israel. The last thing we wanna see is a war between you 2 good people.



Brother, i can understand your soft corner for india due to the cordial relations you guys had with them in the past, but you see that is where we (you, I, and other Muslims) differ from them. indians only see what is in their interest and if their interest lies in a strong israel then they will be the first ones to back stab you and turn against you on behalf of israel, don't believe me? Ask the Iranians!

It would be better if Egypt further strengthens its ties with Pakistan, but most importantly Egypt should strengthen its ties with China and include it self in as many joint ventures with China as possible.



seth joshi said:


> say if u want to pick one then which one would it be?.....is egypt interested in tejas?



Lol, why would they go for that? Its still in testing stages and the indigenous engine is still facing problems. IAF placed a few order only to boost the production and decrease the cost (i believe).


----------



## agentny17

seth joshi said:


> say if u want to pick one then which one would it be?.....is egypt interested in tejas?


Pick one for what exactly ? If you haven't noticed, Egyptians doesn't really have enemies except for Israel for obvious reasons. We are interested in having good relations with everybody, and that includes Pakistan and India.... Also, Egypt is/was very interested in JF-17 as far as i know!


----------



## Desert Fox

seth joshi said:


> would love to see tejas in egyptian army......egypt should replace its aging viper fleet with state of the art tejas jet and deploy it over sinai...



Yeah, while giving israel all of the source codes .

Seriously indians, we all know how much dedicated you lot are to the israeli cause.


----------



## agentny17

Desert Fox said:


> Brother, i can understand your soft corner for india due to the cordial relations you guys had with them in the past, but you see that is where we (you, I, and other Muslims) differ from them. indians only see what is in their interest and if their interest lies in a strong israel then they will be the first ones to back stab you and turn against you on behalf of israel, don't believe me? Ask the Iranians!
> 
> It would be better if Egypt further strengthens its ties with Pakistan, but most importantly Egypt should strengthen its ties with China and include it self in as many joint ventures with China as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, why would they go for that? Its still in testing stages and the indigenous engine is still facing problems. IAF placed a few order only to boost the production and decrease the cost (i believe).


Well, it is hard for Egypt to have close military ties with any country having military ties with Israel, except for the US of course.... I agree with you about having closer ties with Pakistand and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassanshokrof

what is this missiles in post 384 in dark green containers behind pegasso trucks ?


----------



## agentny17

Desert Fox said:


> Yeah, while giving israel all of the source codes .
> 
> Seriously indians, we all know how much dedicated you lot are to the israeli cause.


Didn't India support the creation of a Palestinian state at the UN last year ?


----------



## Desert Fox

agentny17 said:


> Didn't India support the creation of a Palestinian state at the UN last year ?



Tell me, what are the chances of a Palestinian state being created through the UN?

indians voted because they know the US will veto and nothing will happen. One American veto and it does not matter who voted, its just a indian way of assuring Arabs they are still on your side, but if you keep track of recent events in the subcontinent (particularly related to indo-israeli ties) you will know the true face of india.


----------



## agentny17

seth joshi said:


> dont you know that all our embassy staff that we send to iran and egypt first go to israel for a 6 month training course in espionage and spying....only then they are posted as ambassadors and embassy staff to iran and egypt.


Yeah, i know. I actually help training them, i am a spy myself


----------



## Desert Fox

seth joshi said:


> dont you know that all our embassy staff that we send to iran and egypt first go to israel for a 6 month training course in espionage and spying....only then they are posted as ambassadors and embassy staff to iran and egypt.



You actually think your government will anger the israeli lobby in the US by providing a fighter aircraft which in the event of any Egypt-israeli conflict will be used against israel (Your ally)?

Your government needs israel's and America's support against Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

seth joshi said:


> would love to see tejas in egyptian army......egypt should replace its aging viper fleet with state of the art tejas jet and deploy it over sinai...


what if you have to choose egypt or isreal ?



agentny17 said:


> Pick one for what exactly ? If you haven't noticed, Egyptians doesn't really have enemies except for Israel for obvious reasons. We are interested in having good relations with everybody, and that includes Pakistan and India.... Also, Egypt is/was very interested in JF-17 as far as i know!


i wish for j 20 in our airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

seth joshi said:


> no offence but israel ofcourse


i know that so how do you exepect us to choose india over pakistan ?
and pakistan are our brothers as a muslim and egyptian i must choose pakistan but i dont want a war between you
thank you for being honest

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

To my Egyptian brothers. What I have learned in my time in this forum is that indians are more Israelis than israelis themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Desert Fox

seth joshi said:


> no offence but israel ofcourse





seth joshi said:


> well sir u can ask any indian whether he would choose between israel or egypt and he will say israel...we depend on israel..they give us defence missiles and money.....what have u egyptians given us?....yes we indians like egpyt but we will always pick israel over egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> that is sir cause we are brothers forevers...indians and israelis...i for india...i for israel......they give us soft loans money and iron dome in future....what has egypt given us?????????our pilots go to israel for training....they have allowed us to fly vipers.



^^^
My point proven!



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i wish for j 20 in our airforce



InshaAllah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> well sir u can ask any indian whether he would choose between israel or egypt and he will say israel...we depend on israel..they give us defence missiles and money.....what have u egyptians given us?....yes we indians like egpyt but we will always pick israel over egypt.


i know this and i respect your honesty and if i were you i would have say the same if it for the good of your people then it is your right just like i support china becouse it is for the greater good to my country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Nishan_101 said:


> Asalam-O-Alikum,
> Don't you think that Egyptian Armed forces should look towards Chinese and Russian System for procurement because they are cheap as well as there technology is not known by NATO (not 100%). I think they should look forward.
> 
> Egyptian Air Force:
> JF-17 for Replacing MiG-21, F-7s and Mirage V
> J-10Bs or MiG-35s for Replacing F-4 and Mirage-2000(Mirage-2000 doesn't provide any advantage,its like an expensive liability should be given off)
> 
> Egyptian Navy:
> Type-54Bs for Replacing older ones
> FACs for Replacing older ones
> Corvettes for Replacing older ones




Money, Money, and yet Money will talk when the Egyptian politics will settle down, and the budget will be freed from corruption.
Egypt already showed a serious interest in a joint venture with Pakistan to make the J-17 locally, it will happen in the right time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

The SC said:


> Money, Money, and yet Money will talk when the Egyptian politics will settle down, and the budget will be freed from corruption.
> Egypt already showed a serious interest in a joint venture with Pakistan to make the J-17 locally, it will happen in the right time.


Although if the Egyptions have join in the project of JF-17s then it might be possible that they would demand some efforts in to it like they did with the K-8s but in other words like: Use of Composites in the last prototype along with RD-93B, may a JV in IRST with FLIR along with retractable In Flight refueling probe in order to develop them quickly so that it would be fitted in the Block-Is and the most important one A Dual Seat version of it. All this would have benefited the Egyptions well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Written by Egypt News	
SUNDAY, 14 FEBRUARY 2010
Egypt is set to produce its first fighter and drone "in cooperation with a foreign side", official MENA news agency reported Saturday
"Talks and negotiations are underway about a project to produce Egypt's first fighter and drone plane," MENA quoted Lt. General Hamdy Waheba, Chairman of Arab Organization for Industrialization (AOI), Egypt's state-owned company specialized in producing civilian goods as well as military products, reported Yemen's state news agency SABA.

The official did not name the foreign party which will take a hand at the process, according to SABA, but said that Waheba added that, "Local production of the aircraft will meet the demand of the Egyptian Armed Forces, as it will be sold at a very competitive price."

The AOI was established in 1975 with the aim of building an advanced technology industrial base, according to SABA, which noted that Egypt is one the major Arab countries dependent on importing military fighters from the United States and Russia "


***********************************
Although they didn't name the foreign party , But the latest deals with Russia .. Mig-29 smt / Buk / Tor-m / Kilo subs / negotiations related Mig-29 M2 , SU-35 , Nuclear Technology, Missiles, Spy Satellites .. make us believe that jet fighter to be co-produced with Russia ..
And other projects can be done with china .. training aircrafts , helicopter , UAVs and UCAVs 
***********************************

*(2004)*






*(2006)*










http://www.mcds.ru/default.asp?vYear=2006&vMonth=12

*(2007 "Posted on May 06, 2011")*
In 2007, Egypt still showed their ambition to possess the most powerful Air Force in Middle East by signing a contract for purchasing 25 units of Su-35 from Russia.






*(2010)*
Russia has blocked the sale of 100 engines to China for its FC-1 fighter jets amid pressure from Russian domestic fighter jet manufacturers who fear a market loss due to increased competition .... Russia is negotiating with Egypt in the hope of closing a deal for 32 MiG-29 fighters, as Egypt also holds talks with the manufacturers of the FC-1.
Jane's Defense Weekly said that the Egyptian government started the negotiations with Pakistan in March, saying Cairo hopes to equip the country's air force with the Chinese fighters .

*(2010)*
The Russians are worried about China's burgeoning defense aerospace industry, which is targeting markets once dominated by Soviet and Russian products .... Last year, the MiG-29 beat out China's FC-1 and J-10 for a 20-fighter order from Myanmar. This year, the MiG-29 is competing against the JF-17/FC-1 for an Egyptian tender of 32 fighters. The FSMTC has already approved the re-export of RD-93 engines if China wins the Egyptian tender .

*(2010)*
FARNBOROUGH. July 25 (Interfax-AVN) - Rosoboronexport is in technical consultations with the Egyptian Defense Ministry regarding possible supply of Mikoyan MiG-29M2 and Sukhoi Su-35 fighter aircraft, head of the Rosoboronexport's Department of Air Force Special Gear and Services Export Sergei Kornev told Interfax-AVN.
"We held a presentation of the MiG-29M2 and Su-35 aircraft for the Egyptian Defense Ministry. Technical consultations are under way," Kornev said at the Farnborough international airshow near London.
It is too soon to talk about negotiating the supply of these aircraft, he said. "In regard to aircraft, we are at the very beginning of the path," Kornev said.
The company signed with Egypt a contract for the supply of Mikoyan Mi-17V-5 helicopters, he said. "In regard to helicopters, we already have certain results," said Kornev, who heads Rosoboronexport's delegation at the airshow .

*(2010)*
&#1055;&#1086; &#1086;&#1094;&#1077;&#1085;&#1082;&#1077; &#1062;&#1040;&#1052;&#1058;&#1054;, &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084;&#1080; &#1079;&#1072;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1095;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1057;&#1091;-35 &#1084;&#1086;&#1075;&#1091;&#1090; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1040;&#1083;&#1078;&#1080;&#1088; (12-24 &#1077;&#1076;.), &#1042;&#1077;&#1085;&#1077;&#1089;&#1091;&#1101;&#1083;&#1072; (24 &#1077;&#1076;.), &#1045;&#1075;&#1080;&#1087;&#1077;&#1090; (12-24 &#1077;&#1076;.), &#1050;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1081; (&#1076;&#1086; 48 &#1077;&#1076;.), &#1051;&#1080;&#1074;&#1080;&#1103; (12-24 &#1077;&#1076;.), &#1057;&#1080;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103; (24 &#1077;&#1076;.) &#1080; &#1088;&#1103;&#1076; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1080;&#1093; &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;.

ÖÀÌÒÎ / Ãëàâíîå / Ñó-35 îáåñïå÷èò êîìïàíèè «Ñóõîé» êîíêóðåíòîñïîñîáíîñòü äî âûõîäà íà ðûíîê ïåðñïåêòèâíîãî àâèàöèîííîãî êîìïëåêñà ôðîíòîâîé àâèàöèè (ÏÀÊ ÔÀ)

*(2011)*

The Chinese government did not agree with a proposal from Pakistan for selling JF-17 multi-purpose fighter planes produced by Pakistan and China jointly. Pakistan has received offers for the sale of the planes about four times more than what these planes cost Pakistan. The Chinese have asked Pakistan not to sell the planes before the expiry of 10 years of the production ..

*(2011)*
The Egyptian military is the strongest military power on the African continent,..... Its inventory includes F-16s, Mirage 2000 aircraft, MiG-29 fighters, Apache helicopters, M1 Abrams Tanks and medium-long range missiles. The Egyptian Armed forces, has a combined troop strength of 450,000 active personel

------------------------------------------------------
"Egypt holds negotiations with Russia about possible procurement of 4 Project 636 Kilo diesel subs for about $1.2 bln"
------------------------------------------------------




------------------------------------------------------
Egypt To Buy Russian Nuclear Technology, Missiles, Spy Satellites :
MOSCOW - Egypt is negotiating for the purchase of nuclear technology, missiles and spy satellites from Russia in what is being termed as the most significant effort to acquire advanced Russian systems in more than 20 years.
------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Desert Fox

.......................


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

some old photos


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

egyptian maadi ak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassanshokrof

AKM is strong gun , i like it so much

did u see this pic before ?




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

there is no picture please post it again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

The AK seriously needs to be replaced also getting rid of the Mirages for Su-30's and Su-35BM, also Egypt very much needs to develope it's own tank due to in a future war the USA will cut supply of it's abrams building it's own tank.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

NeutralCitizen said:


> The AK seriously needs to be replaced also getting rid of the Mirages for Su-30's and Su-35BM, also Egypt very much needs to develope it's own tank due to in a future war the USA will cut supply of it's abrams building it's own tank.


the ak is doing fine and i think it is perfect for us i dont know what is wrong with it ?
i agree our air force need some upgrades 
and we have started our tank project for about 5 years and i think by the end of this year it will be out unless there is a problame with funding


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the ak is doing fine and i think it is perfect for us i dont know what is wrong with it ?
> i agree our air force need some upgrades
> and we have started our tank project for about 5 years and i think by the end of this year it will be out unless there is a problame with funding



The Ak has served it's purpose but Egypt Seriously needs something better israel now has the Tavor much better then the Ak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

NeutralCitizen said:


> The Ak has served it's purpose but Egypt Seriously needs something better israel now has the Tavor much better then the Ak.


in open deserts and big battles the ak will have the advantge 7.62x39mm that have the ability to penetrate heavy cover. and we have made good changes we have made a greande launcher we are mass producing it in the maadi company in cairo and exported 
the tavor is 5.56 mm i think it is more usefull in commandos raids and CT operations


----------



## Desert Fox

NeutralCitizen said:


> The Ak has served it's purpose but Egypt Seriously needs something better israel now has the Tavor much better then the Ak.



The AK is actually a pretty good gun, however it lags accuracy at medium to long range compared to the M16 and M4.

The Chinese version of AK (forgot the name) is good, accuracy is also good at medium range, but again i don't think its that accurate at long range.

The newer models of AK's coming out of Russia are pretty good, comparable to latest western assault rifles.

The AKM looks pretty beastly, especially the modified version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## King Solomon

It would be best for Egypt to buy AK 100 models

This is 107

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> in open deserts and big battles the ak will have the advantge 7.62x39mm that have the ability to penetrate heavy cover. and we have made good changes we have made a greande launcher we are mass producing it in the maadi company in cairo and exported
> the tavor is 5.56 mm i think it is more usefull in commandos raids and CT operations



Replacing the Ak is nessacary with something else the war with Israel, the Israelis used the Uzi against the syrians who had aks which the israeli's managed to destroy practically.



Desert Fox said:


> The AK is actually a pretty good gun, however it lags accuracy at medium to long range compared to the M16 and M4.
> 
> The Chinese version of AK (forgot the name) is good, accuracy is also good at medium range, but again i don't think its that accurate at long range.
> 
> The newer models of AK's coming out of Russia are pretty good, comparable to latest western assault rifles.
> 
> The AKM looks pretty beastly, especially the modified version.



Correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

S-19 said:


> It would be best for Egypt to buy AK 100 models
> 
> This is 107



Pakistani Special Forces use AK-103's, but only in limited numbers. I think we imported them from Russia, not sure if produce them in house.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

S-19 said:


> It would be best for Egypt to buy AK 100 models
> 
> This is 107



I think HK416 and G36K would be better.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

well if wil ever change the maadi ak i would want this 




AK 12

i dont think that the ak will die or become just history this weapon have seen to much you can say that the AK is a witness to what can mankind do to eachother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

NeutralCitizen said:


> Replacing the Ak is nessacary with something else the war with Israel, the Israelis used the Uzi against the syrians who had aks which the israeli's managed to destroy practically.


The israelis were smart to use a compact sub-machine in CQB engagement with the Syrians who were armed with the much bulkier and longer AK's. 





NeutralCitizen said:


> Correct.


Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> The israelis were smart to use a compact sub-machine in CQB engagement with the Syrians who were armed with the much bulkier and longer AK's.


at the egyptian front the story was something else their infantry and airbone was masscared by our infantry


----------



## Desert Fox

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i dont think that the ak will die or become just history this weapon have seen to much you can say that the AK is a witness to what can mankind do to eachother



I agree, AK is a very sturdy weapons, it can outlast most modern Guns i think.

The best thing about AK is that it is much easier to produce and the material is readily available in any part of the world. Here in Pakistan our Frontier Tribesmen produce AK-47's and AK-74's with their bare hands:

Illegal Gun Market in Pakistan - YouTube

Only problem is that certain parts you have to import from reputable manufacturers because the illegally produced parts are sometimes low in quality, like for example the Cold Steel Barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the ak is doing fine and i think it is perfect for us i dont know what is wrong with it ?
> i agree our air force need some upgrades
> *and we have started our tank project for about 5 years and i think by the end of this year it will be out unless there is a problame with funding*



Any info about this Tank?, would like to know.

Thanks.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Desert Fox said:


> Any info about this Tank?, would like to know.
> 
> Thanks.



Under the Mubarak Regime Egypt actually was working on building a fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

NeutralCitizen said:


> Under the Mubarak Regime Egypt actually was working on building a fighter.



Really? I read Egypt did have its own fighter back in the 60's, it was designed by ex-NAZI German aircraft designer Willy Messerschmit.

What about the Tank Mahmoud mentioned in his post?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Desert Fox said:


> Really? I read Egypt did have its own fighter back in the 60's, it was designed by ex-NAZI German aircraft designer Willy Messerschmit.
> 
> What about the Tank Mahmoud mentioned in his post?



Not aware of any such tank however under the Mubarak government alot of projects unfunded were here.


----------



## Desert Fox

NeutralCitizen said:


> Not aware of any such tank however under the Mubarak government alot of projects unfunded were here.



I'm guessing Mubarak wasn't bad when it came to military projects.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Desert Fox said:


> I'm guessing Mubarak wasn't bad when it came to military projects.


he couldnt keep our army from getting what they need our armed forces is strong and profssional and no presdient can use them to act agnist our homeland securety plus they help fund themselfs with the militry projects 
about our tank the minster of militry industry have told us about this tank but there is no information about what will it look like but alot of people who understand what is going on has told me that we have studed the abrams design well 
and we have a project for egyptian fighter also but still dont know when will it come out 
this is not the 60 s fighter it was canceled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NeutralCitizen said:


> Under the Mubarak Regime Egypt actually was working on building a fighter.


 
Which one the one from the 60s?


Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the ak is doing fine and i think it is perfect for us i dont know what is wrong with it ?
> i agree our air force need some upgrades
> and we have started our tank project for about 5 years and i think by the end of this year it will be out unless there is a problame with funding


 
Which tank?



Desert Fox said:


> Pakistani Special Forces use AK-103's, but only in limited numbers. I think we imported them from Russia, not sure if produce them in house.


 
Pakistan ordinance factory made AKM:







































I have used a MADI rifle.. its not a top quality product and the egyptian made ammo is very harmful for the weapon... wouldnt recomend it... alot of it came during the cold war era...


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Which one the one from the 60s?


I believe its a new fighter program, there were some sources posted by Amir Pharaoh one or two pages back about cooperation with Russia.





Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Pakistan ordinance factory made AKM:



Ho accurate is the POF made gun compared to M4? 




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I have used a MADI rifle.. its not a top quality product and the egyptian made ammo is very harmful for the weapon... wouldnt recomend it... alot of it came during the cold war era...



I don't think Egyptian Army would use a outdated variant of AK, i'm sure they use the newer version with better ammo.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> I have used a MADI rifle.. its not a top quality product and the egyptian made ammo is very harmful for the weapon... wouldnt recomend it... alot of it came during the cold war era..


well there are alot of types for the maddi AK some type has a problame with heat after firing 1 clip you couldnt touch it but our army ak are in good condation 








and this i think the egyptian army model 












> Which one the one from the 60s?


this one but war has stopped the project












HELWAN 300

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> I believe its a new fighter program, there were some sources posted by Amir Pharaoh one or two pages back about cooperation with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ho accurate is the POF made gun compared to M4?



M-4 is accurate but it lacks the stopping power and the range... AK has good accuracy,more stoppin power and more range... as a weapon il put an AK over M-4 any day... As for Type 56(chinese version) vs POFs AK... well the chinese t-56 is a fine weapon but after firing a couple of bursts... its range deteriorates.... and its has a heavy recoil while its not the case with POF manufactured weapon...its light,better range and less recoil.. and a damn sturdy weapon..


I don't think Egyptian Army would use a outdated variant of AK, i'm sure they use the newer version with better ammo.[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> M-4 is accurate but it lacks the stopping power and the range... AK has good accuracy,more stoppin power and more range... as a weapon il put an AK over M-4 any day... As for Type 56(chinese version) vs POFs AK... well the chinese t-56 is a fine weapon but after firing a couple of bursts... its range deteriorates.... and its has a heavy recoil while its not the case with POF manufactured weapon...its light,better range and less recoil.. and a damn sturdy weapon..



What's the name for the POF AK?? And does it use the same round as regular AK or is the round modified as well??


----------



## Desert Fox

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> well there are alot of types for the maddi AK some type has a problame with heat after firing 1 clip you couldnt touch it but our army ak are in good condation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this i think the egyptian army model



Nice, one questions; How did these civilians manage to get their hands on this MADI? Does the Egyptian army sell MADI's to civilians?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Nice, one questions; How did these civilians manage to get their hands on this MADI? Does the Egyptian army sell MADI's to civilians?


not in egypt we sell it to military and civilians we sold to iraq and a number of countrys but it is agnist the law in egypt to have a gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agentny17

Desert Fox said:


> Nice, one questions; How did these civilians manage to get their hands on this MADI? Does the Egyptian army sell MADI's to civilians?


I would like to know the answer for that too, especially those civilians are not Egyptians. Also, the shooting in the videos doesn't look to be taking place in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Just my Opinion But I believe the AK is outdated for a modern military use a cold war relic.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AK with NVGs,a drum mag,a telescope with carbon fiber furniture and a grenade launcher is as good as any rifle out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Actually if Egypt needs a Gun change then M416 or the G36K just my two cent.


----------



## The SC

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> he couldnt keep our army from getting what they need our armed forces is strong and profssional and no presdient can use them to act agnist our homeland securety plus they help fund themselfs with the militry projects
> about our tank the minster of militry industry have told us about this tank but there is no information about what will it look like but alot of people who understand what is going on has told me that we have studed the abrams design well
> and we have a project for egyptian fighter also but still dont know when will it come out
> this is not the 60 s fighter it was canceled



The tank in question is an Egyptian variant of the Abraham tank already produced in large numbers, and the next fighter plane could be an Egyptian variant of the J-17 fighter aircraft produced under licence in a joint venture with Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

The SC said:


> The tank in question is an Egyptian variant of the Abraham tank already produced in large numbers, and the next fighter plane could be an Egyptian variant of the J-17 fighter aircraft produced under licence in a joint venture with Pakistan .


yes alot of people say that but there is no picture of the tank untill now


----------



## Desert Fox

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> not in egypt we sell it to military and civilians


So your Army sells them to civilians and militaries of foreign countries?

If so, who is the manufacturer of the MADI and how can one contact them if one wants to purchase the gun?




Mahmoud_EGY said:


> we sold to iraq and a number of countrys but it is agnist the law in egypt to have a gun



I never knew it was against the law in Egypt to possess a gun. Funny because you'd think that considering Egypt's location (ME) people would have the right to possess guns, legally of course.


----------



## Desert Fox

agentny17 said:


> I would like to know the answer for that too, especially those civilians are not Egyptians. Also, the shooting in the videos doesn't look to be taking place in Egypt.


 Which is why i'm wondering if the Egyptian military sells these to civilians in foreign countries, or is there a separate manufacturer that produces for Egyptian army as well as sells to civilians abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> If so, who is the manufacturer of the MADI and how can one contact them if one wants to purchase the gun?


Maadi Company for Engineering Industries (Factory 54)
Corniche El Nil, P.O. Box: 414 Maadi, Cairo
Tel: 20-2-350-2715/4008 & Fax: 20-2-350-1855
Telex: 92267 NOMP UN

This military factory is affiliated with the Ministry of Military Production. Military products include rifles, pistols, and machine guns. The Al Maadi Company for Engineering Industries produces a variety of light weapons, including the Egyptian version of the Soviet AK-47 assault rifle. Civilian products include radiators, sewing machines, medical and surgical instruments, general cutting tools, oil coolers, agricultural machines, shotguns, air rifles, meat mincers, scissors, kitchen knives, and wooden furniture.

more information about maddi AK 
we have upgrade it so it can have 
US and NATO optics 
hand guard 
pistol grip
chrome plated bore for less recoil 
round drum magazine up to 75 clip

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

EGYPTIAN FAHD IFV 





The Fahd is a 4x4 Egyptian armored personnel carrier, designed to fit the requirements of the Egyptian Military. It replaced older APCs in Egyptian service such as the BTR-40, and the Walid (armored personnel carrier) (called Waleed in Egypt). It has been used by eight nations including Egypt, besides being used by the United Nations.

The flexible design of the vehicle, its high speed, maneuverability and long range, on road and off road, makes it possible to produce various versions to satisfy various military and security purposes. Variants include the Fahd 240/280 APC, Fahd 280-30 IFV, a command post vehicle, ambulance vehicle, light armored recovery vehicle, and can be used for anti-riot purposes, mine laying and mine dispensing purposes, making it possible to form independent units capable of dealing with different threats of armor, low-flying targets, and personnel, with common repair duties, and operation. The Fahd consists of a Mercedes-Benz LAP 1117/32 truck (4 × 4 chassis fitted with an armored body. It has a usual APC configuration of placing the driver and the commander on the front, and a large box-like shape, similar to the German Fuchs


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

-Current users of the Fahd in bright red
-Former in Dark red
-Also used by the United Nations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Maddi is a good AK varient. The orginals (pre-ban in 1982) were imported by Styer-Daimler-Puch of New Jersey and had the full auto bolt carriers in them. The ATF quickly stopped that, but an estimated 1500 made it in. They were later imported with semi auto carriers both by Steyr and later by another importer who didn't use the same high standards. They are stamped receivers and it is said, they are as close to a Russian AKM as you can get. They are made in Cairo on actual Russian equipment. The correct finish should be black enamel with reddish laminated furniture & either a black or red plastic grip.

The Pre-Ban variation comes complete with a pistol grip stock, bayonet, muzzle break, cleaning kit, sling, and a 30rnd mag.
The Post-Ban variant comes with a Dragunov style stock, cleaning kit, sling and 5rd mag.
Many people agree that the Maddi AK-47s have alot higher resale than the MAK90 and are more desireable.
Many consider it to be one of the most reliable AK's available today making it the perfect weapon for rugged country

AK-47.us The best AK-47 Site

Egyptian Maadi AK47 Varieties

Featured Maddi AKM Review -

AK-47 Review































http://www.ak-47.us/pic/books/madi_ak.pdf (PDF)

Most of the AKMs seen in Hollywood movies are actually Egyptian Maadi MISR copies, which were sold in the U.S. as the ARM in the 1980s - such weapons were first procured by Stembridge Gun Rentals for Red Dawn and subsequently re-used in numerous other motion pictures. The Maadi is almost identical to the original Soviet-built AKM, save for the markings, and is nearly impossible to tell apart.

Rubber stunt Egyptian Maadi AKM assault rifle from Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen :-()

Rubber stunt Egyptian Maadi AKM assault rifle from Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> EGYPTIAN FAHD IFV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Egypt's quiet weapons build-up
U.S., Russia, others gather data on development of WMDs
By Robert Windrem
NBC News

NEW YORK  A number of documents NBC News has obtained from the United States, Russia and Israel  some of it public, some declassified under the Freedom of Information Act  help shed some light on Egypt's steady development of several weapons of mass destruction programs over the past decade and a half, including its nuclear potential and details of a joint North Korean-Egyptian missile development agreement.

The overall impression of officials in the United States, as well as those in Israel and Russia, is that Egypt has quietly been developing weapons, in particular biological weapons and missiles. 

Much of Egypts superweapons development, of course, is aimed at countering Israel's long standing and large-scale superweapons programs, as well as establishing itself as the leading power in the Arab world. 

Israel's weapons of mass destruction program is daunting, even to the first Arab state that signed a peace treaty with the Jewish state. With an estimated 200 nuclear warheads, more than Great Britain, and 100 medium-range missiles, Israel is in a world of diminishing nuclear programs, a regional superpower, at least.

Still, while Egypt continues to point an accusing finger at Israel's nuclear weapons capability, there is considerable evidence that Egypt has been quietly building up its own superweapons programs, including some evidence of interest in nuclear and radiological weapons. 

In other words, Egypt may not have clean hands.

The United States has growing concerns that Egypt is working on several weapons programs it sees as destabilizing to Middle East peace.

During the past decade and a half, both the Russian Foreign Intelligence Service (FIS) and the U.S. Arms Control and Disarmament Agency (ACDA) have publicly noted the existence of programs previously unknown. The following is a breakdown of what the documents say about Egypts weapons systems development programs.

Evidence of nuclear build-up The most revealing document is the Russian intelligence document, produced by the KGB's successor organization, the Russian Foreign Intelligence Service or FIS. An extraordinary public document, it was issued at a time of extraordinary public openness and has not been updated since.

In the document, "Proliferation of Weapons of Mass Destruction," issued on Jan. 28, 1993, the Russians noted that although there is "no special program of military-applied research in the [Egyptian] nuclear sphere," there are some developments of note.

The development of the 22-MW research reactor at Inshas, north of Cairo, built with help from Argentina;
Egypt has contracted with India to upgrade a 30-year-old Soviet research reactor from 2-MW to 5-MW;
Egypt has contracted with Russia to supply a MGD-20 cyclotron accelerator which would be helpful in exploring uranium enrichment technologies;
Egypt has begun building a facility at its Inshas research center, which the Russians noted "in its design features and engineering protection could in the future be used to obtain weapons-grade plutonium from the uranium irradiated in the research reactors. 

In addition, NBC News obtained the U.S. Customs Service debriefing of Abdel Kadr Helmy, an Egyptian spy, jailed in the 1980's for trying to obtain various missile technologies, including Pershing-II guidance packages. 

Helmy said in the debrief  which he now disavows  that Egypt had an active nuclear weapons development program that included sending uranium to Pakistan for enrichment to bomb-grade levels. Helmy said that an Egyptian Brigadier, Ahmad Nashet, ran both the civilian nuclear establishment in Cairo, as well as the nascent bomb program.

Development of chemical weapons The Egyptians are also interested in chemical weapons. The Russian FIS document specifically noted, "Techniques of the production of nerve-paralyzing and blister-producing toxic agents have been assimilated."

Furthermore, the FIS report stated: "There is information to the effect that Egypt is displaying interest in purchases overseas of warheads intended for filling with liquid chemical warfare agents. The stockpiles of toxic substances available at this time are insufficient for broad-based operations, but the industrial potential would permit the development of the additional production in a relatively short time." 

It may very well be that the warheads the Russians discussed were ultimately bound for Iraq.

Confirmation of biological weapons program Similarly, the Egyptians have a biological weapons program, according to recent statements by the Russian FIS, as well as the U.S. CIA andArms Control and Disarmament Agency (ACDA).

At the start of the 1970's," the FIS document stated, "President Sadat confirmed this, announcing the presence in Egypt of a stockpile of biological agents stored in refrigerating plants. Toxins of varying nature are being studied and techniques for their production and refinement are being developed at the present time in a [unnamed] national research center." 

In response to a question during a U.S. Senate Government Affairs Committee hearing on Feb. 24, 1993 regarding proliferation concerns, then CIA Director R. James Woolsey confirmed that Egypt is counted as a nation with biological weapons capability. 

Annual U.S. ACDA reports on treaty compliance similarly listed Egypt as a probable biological weapons state.

In three annual reports to the Senate Foreign Relations Committee since 1995, ACDA has used the same language to assess the Egyptian program: "The United States believes that Egypt had developed biological agents by 1972. There is no evidence to indicate that Egypt has eliminated this capability and it remains likely that the Egyptian capability to conduct biological warfare continues to exist."

What is also interesting about these subsequent reports is that unlike a similar report in 1994, ACDA did not include this sentence: "The United States however has not however obtained recent information on this program," the implication being that the U.S. did receive damning information about the program starting in 1995.

The Russian FIS was less circumspect in its 1993 report, stating: "The country has a program of militarily applied research in the area of biological weapons, but no data have been obtained to indicate the creation of biological agents in support of military offensive programs. The research program in the area of biological weapons date back to the 1960's."

Strides in missile development, thanks to North Korea The area where Egypt excels is in missile development.

The Russians FIS report noted: "By 1990, Egypt's missile forces were armed with a regiment each of Soviet Scud-B [approximately 186 miles] and Frog 7 [approximately 43 miles] transporter-erector-launchers and also a certain quantity of Sakr 80 and Sakr 365 Egyptian-Iraqi-North Korean short-range missiles. It is technically possible to fit the Scud and Frog warheads with chemical weapons.

An agreement was concluded in 1990 on military cooperation with China in accordance with which Beijing is to assist in the modernization of the Egyptian Sakr plant and help establish the production of new modifications of the Scud B-class missiles and three domestic types of Egyptian surface-to-surface missiles."

A 1992 Israeli Defense Force (IDF) memorandum on Mid East missile programs provided this appraisal of the Egyptian program: "Egypt attaches great importance to the acquisition of GGM [Ground-to-Ground Missile] and to the building of a congruent technological infrastructure. During the 1950s, and aided by German Nazi scientists, a concerted effort was made to build factories which would manufacture missiles. This effort continued over the years; at present the Egyptian army diverts resources to this endeavor.

"Egypt's principal GGM [Ground-to-Ground Missile] focus is on the Scud, at source a Russian ballistic missile. Cairo would like to build the infrastructure which would enable it to assemble its own Scuds, with the aid of foreign countries and companies. North Korea is Egypt's main ally in this regard.

At the beginning of the 1980s North Korea bought tens of Scud-B missiles from the Egyptians. The Scud-B is a medium range missile (approximately 174 miles), originally Russian, capable of carry a warhead of up to one ton. 

In return, the North Koreans helped the Egyptians set up the infrastructure for missile production and assembly. This was done via North Korean scientists and the transfer of North Korean technology. Work is continuing in these factories at present; they are said to begin active production in 1993.

Similarly, the FIS noted, "Using technology obtained from Egypt the DPRK [Democratic People's Republic of Korea] is upgrading the Scud-class missiles purchased earlier in the USSR and exporting them to countries of the Near and Middle East."

Condor-II missile development In addition, testimony by U.S. Customs Service agent Daniel Burns before the House Ways & Means Oversight Subcommittee during an April 18, 1991 hearing about Administration & Enforcement of U.S. Export Controls" bolstered the belief in Egypts sophisticated missile development program.

Burns testified about conversations he had with Abdelkader Helmy, an Egyptian-American rocket scientist who had pleaded guilty to helping Cairo obtain equipment and material for the Condor-II missile. The missile was a joint project of Egypt, Argentina and Iraq. In his testimony, Burns said Helmy discussed with him several projects including:

The financing of the [Condor-II] program by Iraq and Saudi Arabia, and the roles of Egypt and Argentina and Iraq;"
"the Egyptian effort to develop a nuclear warhead, including the Cobalt-60 effort and the purchase of uranium from France;" 
"the outline of the Scud missile joint development program between Egypt and North Korea;"
"the details of an Iraqi chemical warhead and its planned utilization;"
"the knowledge of President Mubarak of the Condor program and the fact that he approved it in 1984;" and
"the modification of the SCUD and SS-10 missile." 

Furthermore, Burns testified that, "I also developed information in some of the other corporations that he had been in contact with during this investigation  that he had approached the Coleman Research Corp., located down in Huntsville, about obtaining Stinger guidance systems.early in our wiretap investigation we overheard him being asked to check on the remotely piloted vehicle, known as the "Scarab" that was being built by Teledyne Ryan, which is, essentially, for the lack of a better word, the poor man's cruise missile."

Helmy, in his own testimony that day, discussed the North Korean-Egyptian Scub-B upgrade program. Helmy said, "The Scud-B, I knew everything...from the Egyptian official...the other relationship with the Koreans, I knew it."

The Cobalt-60 comment is particularly revealing since Cobalt-60 is an ideal warhead for a radiological bomb or "dirty" bomb, that is, a bomb which disperses a radioactive material on detonation. 
NBC: Egypt's quiet weapons build-up - Security


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Want to ask one thing,is the egyptian militaries role in the revolution seen as positive or negative by the people?
And is the revolution seen as a success?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Want to ask one thing,is the egyptian militaries role in the revolution seen as positive or negative by the people?
> And is the revolution seen as a success?



Positive for Most people ...
About Revolution ... too early to say .. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Positive for Most people ...
> About Revolution ... too early to say .. !!


this is my opinion too and about the revelotion we are ready to do anything for egypt and i am sure in time the revelotion will succesed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

EIFV

Notes: The Egyptian Infantry Fighting Vehicle (EIFV; also known by its BAE developmental name, Infantry Fighting Vehicle - Light, or IFV-L) is a virtually unique vehicle designed by BAE for the Egyptian Army to solve a specific problem; so far, BAE Systems has not attempted to shop the design around elsewhere. The Egyptian Army&#8217;s use of the M-113 series and other M-113-based vehicles has been growing since peace between Israel and Egypt became a reality in the late 1970s, and the Egyptians began turning away from their former Soviet masters and towards the West for military hardware and trade in other areas. One of the problems posed by this new Western alliance was the Egyptian&#8217;s procurement and eventually production of the M-1A1 Abrams tank, a fast, maneuverable vehicle even in the sands of the Egyptian deserts.

The primary IFVs and APCs the Egyptians had at the time, the BMP-1, BMP-2, Fahd, and M-113, could not keep up with an M-1A1 unit with a full head of steam. The BMP-2s had armament comparable to modern IFVs, but the rest, including the BMP-1s, were outclassed on the modern battlefield. Unfortunately, the Egyptians&#8217; recent military acquisitions, especially the M-1A1 (which they went into in a big way), meant that they didn&#8217;t have the funds for something like a Bradley or Warrior, the cheap Russian hardware that would become available in the future wasn&#8217;t there yet, and the Egyptians didn&#8217;t want to jeopardize their new relationship with the US by going to the Chinese. So they contacted BAE systems and asked them how they could modify their M-113A2s to fit the bill. BAE responded with a hybrid vehicle &#8211; a lengthened M-113A2 with the turret of an M-2A2 Bradley. In real-world cost, the new vehicle would cost about a fifth the price of an M-2A2 Bradley, but provide a significant increase in firepower and mobility. In addition, it could be built in Egypt by the ETF (Egyptian Tank Factory), at the same facilities that were being built to produce the M-1A1. This was just the thing the Egyptians were looking for. By 2010, they have built or modified some 1200 EIFVs; production had begun in 1997, and development had started in late 1994.



The Original Specs

The original specifications of the EIFV called for the lengthening of the M-113A2 to six roadwheels on each side and moving the fuel tanks to the rear of the vehicle in the same manner as on the M-113A3, making the EIFV&#8217;s hull over a meter longer than the M-113A2, and even a half a meter longer than an M-113A3. Much of the hull layout is retained, with the driver to the front left and a large hatch on the rear deck opening to the rear for the passengers to stand. (The driver&#8217;s hatch is a bit different &#8211; it rotates open slightly up and laterally opens to the right instead of opening upwards.) Though the Egyptians don&#8217;t make use of it, amphibious capability could be easily retrofitted by simply re-mounting the trim vane and enabling the bilge pumps (which are still present, but deactivated, in the EIFV). The hull shape is unmistakably an M-113-series vehicle, and the roadwheels, drive sprockets, and idler wheels are identical to those of an M-113A2. The suspension is beefed up, but is still based on torsion bars with hydraulic shock absorbers at the front and rear roadwheels. The side and frontal armor is improved with appliqué armor, including armored side skirts, but the rear ramp with a door in it are still present.

On the other hand, the engine, drive train, transmission, and driver&#8217;s station were greatly-modified, with the engine being replaced with a 350-horsepower turbocharged diesel, the transmission fully automatic, and the driver&#8217;s station having a steering yoke instead of the M-113A2&#8217;s steering laterals, as well as a conventional brake and gas pedal. The fuel tanks were also greatly enlarged.

Of course, the biggest change was the addition of the Bradley turret. This provided a great increase in firepower, and also allowed part of the EIFV force to be used as scout vehicles if desired. This turret gave the EIFV a 25mm M-242 ChainGun, a coaxial machinegun, and twin TOW launchers. It also gave the Egyptians a vehicle that could match the Abrams in the day/night vision department. (The commander does not have his own thermal imager, but can see through the gunner&#8217;s thermal imager.) At the front sides of the turret are a cluster of four smoke grenade launchers on each side.

The Egyptians were happy with this original version of the EIFV &#8211; but not totally. The engine had to work hard to keep up with the M-1A1 as it was, and the Egyptians were considering a further appliqué armor package that could be added to increase protection for the EIFV. The resulting weight of the package they envisioned would definitely have the EIFV straining to keep up, not to mention the added wear and tear operating the powerpack and drive train at high strain for long periods would seriously increase the maintenance factor. They told BAE what improvements they wanted, and out of this came the production version of the EIFV.



The Production EIFV

The first thing BAE did was to address the power problem, replacing the engine with a compatible 400-horsepower 6V53TIA turbocharged diesel. The suspension also had to be further strengthened, as did the shock absorbers. This fix was almost magical, as it addressed pretty much every deficiency the Egyptians had identified. The standard armor package remained the same, but AOI (Arab Organization for Industrialization) devised an appliqué armor package that greatly increases armor protection to the sides and also improves frontal armor protection. Lugs for ERA have been added to progressively more EIFVs (and other Egyptian armored vehicles). An air conditioner was fitted, as well as a collective NBC system.

AOI (the parent agency of the ETF) has identified some possible future modifications for EIFV, including an NBC overpressure system, firing ports in the sides and rear of the vehicle, and a hunter/killer-type observation system. The firing ports would be fitted either two (more probable) or three per side, with one in the rear door. Another possibility is revised passenger seating, with the seats going down the center of the vehicle. A further enlargement of fuel tankage is also possible, with some fuel being housed in the walls of the crew compartment.



Twilight 2000 Notes: Though most EIFVs in the Twilight 2000 timeline were of the Production type mentioned above, a few later examples were of the Original specifications. Extra appliqué armor is relatively rare.
Specifications

Weight 17.7 tons
Length 5.26m
Width 2.82m
Height 2.5m
Crew 3+7
Armour Aluminium
Main armament 25mm M242 Chain Gun / BGM-71 TOW II
Secondary armament 7.62mm FN MAG
Engine 400hp Detroit Diesel 6V53TIA
Power/weight 20.0hp/ton
Transmission Hydrokinetic
Suspension torsion bar
Fuel capacity 454 litres
Operational range 482 km
Top Road Speed 66 km/h


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Khyber ( 672 )





Al Yarmouk ( 676 )





Badr ( 678 )


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Pegaso





Armoured recovery vehicle - BTS-4A 





M88A2





T-62





OT62, T62









M113, M109 et T62





M1A1, M109 , M113, M60, HUMMVEE, V150, M88A2 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Bright Star in 80s ..

Operation Bright Star - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











EAF Mig-23 in a Chinese museum .. 









EAF - Airbus C295





EAF - Mirage-2000


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Mass drop paratroopers Bright Star






Crotale ( Shahine )










AgustaWestland Delivers AW139 Aircraft to Egyptian Air Force






The first of twenty Block 52 F-16s for Egypt completed its first flight on 6 April 2012 from NAS Fort Worth JRB. Called Peace Vector VII, the latest purchase of F-16s by Egypt includes sixteen single-seat and four two-seat versions. Deliveries will begin later this year. (Image courtesy Lockheed Martin/Carl Richards)


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## kollang

hi amir
what is your idea about Iran?
a)hate b)dislike c)like d)love e)no idea
be honest please.
thanks


----------



## 70cc F-16 block 90

whats the military budget in dollars?


----------



## Zarvan

Why Still Egyptian Air Force doesn't have BVR capability ?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Why Still Egyptian Air Force doesn't have BVR capability ?


i dont know but i am sure our national fighter will have bve capabilty 


> whats the military budget in dollars?


no one knows all we know is the us aid and the army projects are making money to help


----------



## HANI

Zarvan said:


> Why Still Egyptian Air Force doesn't have BVR capability ?



there Mirage-2000 is BVR capable i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

HANI said:


> there Mirage-2000 is BVR capable i think


They are only 18 in number Their F-16 should have BVR capability by now and if they don't have than they don't stand any chance against Air Force of Israel in case of any horrible fight they will be sitting duck asking monster to eat them up


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Zarvan said:


> They are only 18 in number Their F-16 should have BVR capability by now and if they don't have than they don't stand any chance against Air Force of Israel in case of any horrible fight they will be sitting duck asking monster to eat them up


no we the number is alot bigger than 20 mirage the egyptian army doesnt buy a small number if you look at the arms 
f 16 abrams fahad and eifv mass produce to efficent cost if there are only 18 mirage i think that the air force would have sold them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

Zarvan said:


> They are only 18 in number Their F-16 should have BVR capability by now and if they don't have than they don't stand any chance against Air Force of Israel in case of any horrible fight they will be sitting duck asking monster to eat them up



induction of bvr is not a big problem i guess the main problem will be training of pilots against any Israeli aggression....... Israeli pilots are well trained in BVR conflicts and it will take a lot time for Egyptians to match them.... i hope they learn alot from there current inventory of Mirage 2000s what ever there fleet size it will help them in adopting and induction of BVR capable planes


----------



## Zarvan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> no we the number is alot bigger than 20 mirage the egyptian army doesnt buy a small number if you look at the arms
> f 16 abrams fahad and eifv mass produce to efficent cost if there are only 18 mirage i think that the air force would have sold them


I still didn't got my answer do you have BVR technology for your other Fighter Planes mainly for 200 above F-16s ?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> I still didn't got my answer do you have BVR technology for your other Fighter Planes mainly for 200 above F-16s ?


i dont have a source to prove it and i really dont know if we have bvr for f 16 or not


----------



## Zarvan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i dont have a source to prove it and i really dont know if we have bvr for f 16 or not


Than you I should hope Egypt do have it other wise


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Than you I should hope Egypt do have it other wise


i trust our army high command they have done very good job arming and training our army


----------



## Zarvan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i trust our army high command they have done very good job arming and training our army


Sir these days no modern Air Force can stand a chance without BVR missiles even if you have really great training Sir BVR are most important things in Air Forces these days after fighter planes


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

kollang said:


> hi amir
> what is your idea about Iran?
> a)hate b)dislike c)like d)love e)no idea
> be honest please.
> thanks



What kind of question is that .. ?!
Iran : the people / government / policy / shia / history / culture / architecture / .. or what .. ?!!



Zarvan said:


> Why Still Egyptian Air Force doesn't have BVR capability ?



Again with BVR .. ?!! Again with 18 Mirage-2000 ?!! ... 
EAF is the 2nd in Middle east to have BVR capability ... 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...3456-egyptian-armed-forces-8.html#post2027883

*****
http://www.aviationtoday.com/av/issue/feature/UAEs-Modernized-Mirage_12697.html

http://www.enotes.com/topic/MICA_(missile)

http://www.mcds.ru/default.asp?vYear=2006&vMonth=12

http://vpk.name/news/30392_obem_pos...tavit_poryadka_26_mlrd__rosoboroneksport.html

http://guns.arsenalnoe.ru/m/5498/egiptu_mogut_byty_postawleny_istrebiteli_mig-29_i_su-35.html

*****

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Battle_of_El_Mansoura


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

6/10/1973


























----------------------- ***** --------------------












*****




Egy Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

so we have scopes in our ak s
that is good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> ....
> so we have scopes in our ak s
> that is good








http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...456-egyptian-armed-forces-31.html#post2832341



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> Egypt's quiet weapons build-up
> U.S., Russia, others gather data on development of WMDs
> By Robert Windrem
> NBC News
> .....................................................
> NBC: Egypt's quiet weapons build-up - Security



*************************************
*
Egyptian Smuggling Ring Foiled, U.s. Says - Chicago Tribune
U.S. Accuses 2 Egyptian Colonels In Plot to Smuggle Missile Material - NYTimes.com
Egyptian Minister Named in Missile-Parts Scheme - NYTimes.com
Egyptian Minister Named in Missile-Parts Scheme - NYTimes.com
U.S. Studying Cairo Links to Smuggling Plot - NYTimes.com
U.S. Studying Cairo Links to Smuggling Plot - NYTimes.com
Jail Term for a Missile Crime - NYTimes.com
World Tribune.com: Egypt
http://www.iiss.org/publications/st...***/north-koreas-ballistic-missile-programme/
Egypt has North Korean missiles?
Egypt hiding weapons in tunnels
NTI Facilities Displayed with Google Maps
Gebel Hamza Test Range | Facilities | NTI
Kaha Company for Chemical Industries | Facilities | NTI
Pyramid scheme - Egypt's ballistic missile test and launch facility
Congressional Record of the Abdel Kader Helmy Case
America's Double-Standard Morality
NBC: Egypt's quiet weapons build-up - Security
US Armed Iraq Through BNL - Rep Gonzalez Special Order
MissileThreat :: Project T
Paper: Egypt Got N.Korea Scuds
Missile Programs - Egypt
http://www.iiss.org/publications/st...***/north-koreas-ballistic-missile-programme/
Missile Programs - Egypt
World Tribune.com: Egypt received 24 No-Dong missiles from N. Korea despite pledge
US Confirms Egypt Has Tested N. Korean Missiles
Key Issues: Nuclear Weapons: Issues: Proliferation: North Korea
NBC: Egypt's quiet weapons build-up - US news - Security - msnbc.com
Egypt has North Korean missiles?
http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3360163,00.html".
Concerns grow over Egypt's WMD research - World news - Mideast/N. Africa - msnbc.com
US Confirms Egypt Has Tested N. Korean Missiles

*************************************
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Egyptian made cobra rpg 





Sakr Factory Cobra Anti-Tank Improved Warhead
Heliopolis, Cairo

Grenade Length: 925mm
Weight: 1.0 Kg warhead, 2.2 kg grenade
Velocity: 120 m/s Initial & 300 m/s max
Range: 200 M Min, 350 M Effective & 500 M Max
Armor Pen: >500 mm armored steel

Description:

The SAKR Cobrra anti-tank weapon system is an improved warhead for the standard PG-7 weapon system.... The Octal shaped charge has a new pattern liner manufactured by a specially developed process, giving an improvement in performance of approximately 20 percent compared to standard cooper cones. The fuzing system is electromagnetic and is initiated by contact between the double ogives of the warhead. It is capable of functioning at angles of 80 dgerees from normal and has a response time less than 10 us. The Cobra warhead has been demonstrated penetrating over 500 mm of armor steel at 3.5 calibres standoff distance in static tests.

All information courtesy Janes Infantry Weapons of the World 2002-2003

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Hey, Pharaoh and Mahmoud ! Thats some really nice stuff ! A question, if you will : Has Pakistani Armed Forces and their Egyptian Counterparts (Air, Naval, Land) ever engaged in some kind of collaboration with each other ? Perhaps even some military exercises ?


----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

Armstrong said:


> Hey, Pharaoh and Mahmoud ! Thats some really nice stuff ! A question, if you will : Has Pakistani Armed Forces and their Egyptian Counterparts (Air, Naval, Land) ever engaged in some kind of collaboration with each other ? Perhaps even some military exercises ?



Operation Bright Star - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

waronline.org - Bright Star 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Hey, Pharaoh and Mahmoud ! Thats some really nice stuff ! A question, if you will : Has Pakistani Armed Forces and their Egyptian Counterparts (Air, Naval, Land) ever engaged in some kind of collaboration with each other ? Perhaps even some military exercises ?


yes exersice hosted by egypt with the us and some european and some arab and pakistan 
bright star it was cancelled this year for some reason

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

This would be a much better choice for Egyptian Armed Forces then Ak.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian Armed Forces Exercises in Sinai - April 2012






Another video is being uploaded right now ..


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Old News but 

Egypt is considering the purchase of Russian ZRS long range S-300 or S-400
07.07.2009

MOSCOW, July 6. (ARMS-TASS). In the face of growing missile threat from Iran Egyptian armed forces are considering the purchase of Russian anti-aircraft missile systems S-300 or C-400, reported the newspaper "Jerusalem Post".

ZRS S-300 is capable of effectively striking aerodynamic and ballistic purposes. The system can accompany up to 100 targets and shell 6 of them 12 rockets. Range of aerodynamic defeat the purposes of 3-200 km, ballistic 5-40 km, the height of the defeat - by 27 km. Time ready for firing range of - 5 min, and the likelihood of defeat the goal of one missile is 0.98.

Russian fifth-generation complex of P-400 is able to intercept all the modern means of air attack, including nearly invisible aircraft, drones, ballistic and cruise missiles. Instrumental range target detection P-400 is 600 km. ZRS S-400 is capable of simultaneously accompany 300 bombard the 36 goals and 72 of these missiles. The complex can infect aerodynamic targets at ranges from 3 to 250 km and a height of 2 to 27 km, ballistic missiles - at a distance of 5 to 60 km. Maximum speed reaches 60 km / h.

Parallel IO Egypt is making efforts to increase the combat capabilities of its Air Force. Country's defense establishment has recently received the endorsement of the Pentagon to purchase 12 attack helicopters AH-64D "Apache Longbou.

In May of this year, the Agency for defense cooperation and security (DSCA) has notified the U.S. DoD, the U.S. Congress of a possible sale to Egypt 12 helicopters AH-64D "block 2" Apache Longbou, 27 gas-turbine engines T700-GE-701D, 36 upgraded systems to detect and target / night vision systems (M-TADS/PNVS), 28 launchers, missiles AGM-114B "Hellfayr Longbou" M299, 14 automatic shooting false heat goals AN/ALQ-144 (V) 3, 14 sets of warning radar irradiation AN / APR-39B (V) 2, as well as related equipment and services contract in the framework of the foreign military sales. " The total cost of the agreement, in the case of all options, could reach 820 million USD.

According to the media, the Egyptian Air Force also intends to acquire an additional batch of 24 F-16 fighter aircraft. Since the early 1980's. Egyptian Ministry of Defense in the United States acquired more than 200 fighters F-16A/B/C/D "Fighting Falcon", along with other weapons systems in the six phases of the program "Peace Vector". Last purchased under the project "Peace Vector-6" F-16 aircraft to be delivered "Lockheed Martin" later this year.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> yes exersice hosted by egypt with the us and some european and some arab and pakistan
> bright star it was cancelled this year for some reason



Protests.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> ......
> 
> Another video is being uploaded right now ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> This would be a much better choice for Egyptian Armed Forces then Ak.


i dont know why you hate the ak so much i love it 
by the way we have in egypt 
m4 and m 16 
berreta assult rifle 
and many more but for the ct commandos and speacial police forces


> Protests.


the reason we said was economy 
but the real reason was tensions between the us and egypt


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> The first of twenty Block 52 F-16s for Egypt completed its first flight on 6 April 2012 from NAS Fort Worth JRB. Called Peace Vector VII, the latest purchase of F-16s by Egypt includes sixteen single-seat and four two-seat versions. Deliveries will begin later this year. (Image courtesy Lockheed Martin/Carl Richards)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

amir 
is this the egyptian upgrated saggar ?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> amir
> is this the egyptian upgrated saggar ?...



Serbian Yugoimport SDPR Malyutka-2T 9M14-2T




> The missile was used successfully in the 1973 Yom Kippur War by the Egyptian army. On average each missile team expended 20 rounds&#8212;or about 2,000 rounds per division during the war. Soviet sources claim that the missile accounted for 800 Israeli tank losses, though some sources report as high as 1,063 &#8212; this probably includes tanks that were out of action for less than 24 hours and then returned to duty after repairs.The best Sagger aces were: Mohammed Ibrahim Abd el-Moneim al-Musri (with 27 tank kills, including Lieutenant Colonel Assaf Yaguri), Abdel Moti Abdallah Issa (with 26 tank kills) and Mohammed Abdel Ati Sharaf (with 23 tank kills)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Serbian Yugoimport SDPR Malyutka-2T 9M14-2T
> The missile was used successfully in the 1973 Yom Kippur War by the Egyptian army. On average each missile team expended 20 rounds&#8212;or about 2,000 rounds per division during the war. Soviet sources claim that the missile accounted for 800 Israeli tank losses, though some sources report as high as 1,063 &#8212; this probably includes tanks that were out of action for less than 24 hours and then returned to duty after repairs.The best Sagger aces were: Mohammed Ibrahim Abd el-Moneim al-Musri (with 27 tank kills, including Lieutenant Colonel Assaf Yaguri), Abdel Moti Abdallah Issa (with 26 tank kills) and Mohammed Abdel Ati Sharaf (with 23 tank kills)


the russian weapons are the best and the saggar looks modern i remeber seeing docmuntrys about our infantry in the youm kuppor war and how the egyptian infantry changed the doctrine of alot of armys in the world after what we did


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

The sagger is quite useless vs modern tanks,its a obsolete weapons system sry to say.Especially no hope against a merkava which is the best protected tank in the world.
If ur looking for newer russian at missiles.
The konkurs-m and the rpg-29/30 are good late models.Or javelin from usa.


----------



## Zarvan

AUSTERLITZ said:


> The sagger is quite useless vs modern tanks,its a obsolete weapons system sry to say.Especially no hope against a merkava which is the best protected tank in the world.
> If ur looking for newer russian at missiles.
> The konkurs-m and the rpg-29/30 are good late models.Or javelin from usa.


Yes That Well Protected was exposed buy Hezbollah in the war where they destroyed several tanks with some really bad rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

With IEDs and RPG-29s [from syria mostly] targetting tanks rear and underbelly in an urban environment.Even then only 5 tanks were destroyed,others were repaired.It was still a shock to the israelis.But that doesn't change the fact that merkava are still best protected battlefield tank in the world.Sagger is a 70s era ATGM with some upgrades.


----------



## Zarvan

AUSTERLITZ said:


> With IEDs and RPG-29s [from syria mostly] targetting tanks rear and underbelly in an urban environment.Even then only 5 tanks were destroyed,others were repaired.It was still a shock to the israelis.But that doesn't change the fact that merkava are still best protected battlefield tank in the world.Sagger is a 70s era ATGM with some upgrades.


Sir more than 20 Tanks were destroyed and many more badly damaged they hardly managed to escape

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

on the battlefield the goal is to stop the tank not complete destrection of the tank and the saggar is upgrated it is not the saggar from the 70 s 
another point in urban warfare it is easyer to deal with a tank 
when we face isreal it will be open sainai desert so it will be a challange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> on the battlefield the goal is to stop the tank not complete destrection of the tank and the saggar is upgrated it is not the saggar from the 70 s
> another point in urban warfare it is easyer to deal with a tank
> when we face isreal it will be open sainai desert so it will be a challange



Egyptian anti-tank procedures are not just missiles like upgraded Saggar / RPG/ TOW / Swingfire / MILAN / HOT 3 / Konkurs / Kornet / ..... (all in service btw - including latest generation anti-tank missiles co-produced with china according to some sources - no details available !)



> Egypt has long requested the release of certain weapons systems, like the TOW 2B, LONGBOW, and JAVELIN. Egypt is prevented from acquiring some systems because of Minister of Defense Tantawi's refusal to sign the necessary security agreement (CISMOA).


After all .. Egyptian army was the best that used anti-tank missiles in action .. Top world Aces are Egyptians 

Other procedures related to attack helicopters - Apache / Mi / Gazelle / ...
also there are a big role of artillery to destroy enemies tanks .. MLRS / Smerch / K-9 / ..etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Kornet


first time i know that we have kornet great news brother


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *Egy Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Egyptian MRTP-20 in trials in Turkey !!!






MRTP-20 Maximum speed, at full load: 60+ knots (up to *75 knots* depending on engine selection/configuration )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Great .. Egyptian Navy showed interest to produce it ...
also some sources said the same about MRTP-33 ..



> According to MSI news Egypt Navy is buying 6 MRTP-20 Class boats with ASELSAN STAMP; and more will follow including MRTP-33 with anti-ship missiles.


----------



## cabatli_53

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Great .. Egyptian Navy showed interest to produce it ...
> also some sources said the same about MRTP-33 ..



My friend, Yonca-Onuk is preparing to reveal a new and bigger FAC called MRTP-42 which is more bigger and having more firepower than MRTP-33 (Anti-shipping Missile, Head gun, stabilized gun and stabilized Naval missiles). I suspect Egypt is making contact with Yonca-Onuk to produce them in Egypt because Sources indicate missile launchng capabilities of the platform. The main design parameter of MRTP-42 is to manufacture a similar FAC with 33 but having more firepower thanks to the missiles to be deployed on 42...


42





33

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Great projects ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

My friend, Most probably, After feasibility studies completed, Turkey will invite some Arab countries (such as Saudi Arabia, Egypt, UAE...etc) to join into developments of TF-X program. Officials clearly point out that Proceeding such a big program on her own resources are almost impossible or expensive so Within 2 years, Turkey will need friend countries to join into TF-X fighter program. As far as I know, Undersecretariat of Turkish defence industry officials arrange some meetings in mentioned countries to introduce the TF-X program...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

Not sure if these have been posted before but here are some pictures of Pakistani Marines in Alexandria(Egypt) during Bright Star 2009




[/IMG]




[/IMG]






Question are the egyptian Abram tank made in egypt or just assembled in Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

POST_HUMAN_WAR said:


> Not sure if these have been posted before but here are some pictures of Pakistani Marines in Alexandria(Egypt) during Bright Star 2009
> .......................
> 
> Question are the egyptian Abram tank made in egypt or just assembled in Egypt?



New post 

About M1A1/A2 :



> Egypt obtained US approval in 1984 to build a factory to produce new tanks. Under the initial agreement, the Egyptians would assemble 524 M1A1 tanks, and Egyptian officials hoped that this number would eventually rise to 1,500 tanks. Six production cycles were established initially, with each increment increasing the level of technology from General Dynamics Land Systems. Beginning in mid-1992, Egypt started assembling M1A1 tank components imported from the United States. Egypt manufactured about 40% and imported 60% of the components for the 555 tanks produced. The cost was estimated at $3.2 billion. The Egyptians also will produce the 120-mm cannon as well as an increasing number of parts for the tank. Egyptian officials said the goal was to make Cairo self-sufficient in tank production



M1A1 Abrams tanks
Defense.gov: Contracts for Tuesday, July 05, 2011
http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2011/Egypt_10-67.pdf

Right now .. and according to officials statements ..
Manufacturing about 85% - import 15% ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

Does the EAF have any plans for 5 generation aircrafts


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

POST_HUMAN_WAR said:


> Does the EAF have any plans for 5 generation aircrafts


 
Of course .. !
Any respected AF has a PLAN .. !
What is the plan .. ?!



> Report for Dutch Parliament Sep-2009
> "Market analysis JSF - How many JSFs will be produced? "
> 
> Middle East
> Bahrain. 36
> Egypt. 80
> Israël. 100
> Jordan  48
> Kuwait . 48
> Saudi Arabia . 100
> U.A.E.. 50



http://www.infodefensa.com/wp-content/uploads/JSF_MARKETANALYSIS_JOBO.pdf

Well ..
Because officials statements are very few about egyptian selections in future and in the last 10 years !! ..
And by knowing the egyptian policy in armement : not to depend on one supply ..
Air force 4 example : fighters from Russia / USA / France / China / ..

Also if we put the egyptian refusal of CISMOA in mind and other political issues ..
(no fighters from USA for 10 years !- except the latest 20 f-16 /+52) ..

Furthermore .. the last aircraft deals from china + Russia ..
The Chairman of AOI statement ..



> Written by Egypt News
> SUNDAY, 14 FEBRUARY 2010
> Egypt is set to produce its first fighter and drone "in cooperation with a foreign side", official MENA news agency reported Saturday
> "Talks and negotiations are underway about a project to produce Egypt's first fighter and drone plane," MENA quoted Lt. General Hamdy Waheba, Chairman of Arab Organization for Industrialization (AOI),.....The official did not name the foreign party which will take a hand at the process, according to SABA, but said that Waheba added that, "Local production of the aircraft will meet the demand of the Egyptian Armed Forces, as it will be sold at a very competitive price."


 
In other statement he mentioned " we plan to produce helicopter , UAV and fighters in cooperation with Russia and China" ... 

We can see that EAF 5+ g fighter would be from Russia / china (hopefully co-production)..

== My point of view==

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

WHAT THE **** ?!!

Please Remove this **** video !!


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Most epic troll video ever.HAHAHA.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Zarvan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


Egypt should focus on getting BVR technology and Missiles on all Fighter Planes they have and also on getting new Frigates and Submarines specially Submarines


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zarvan said:


> Egypt should focus on getting BVR technology and Missiles _*on all Fighter Planes they have*_ and also on getting new Frigates and Submarines specially Submarines



Many answers in this thread .. !!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Just 4 Fun .. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Many answers in this thread .. !!


 
Sir only Mig 2000 have BVR capability your every fighter should have this in this modern times other wise they are a sitting duck for the enemies


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police





Police





Army





MP





Sa3ka (Thunderbolt)





EAF - Alpha-Jet AM39, Magic550 .





EAF - F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Wonderful pictures. Can you elaborate on Egyptian designed weapons that are in use? What are the longest range ballistic missiles in Egyptian inventory, in your view? I know that this is a secretive matter and most people involved in this field still do not have much information on it yet, in the public domain at least. I would still like to know what is your estimate for the longest ranged Egyptian ballistic missiles.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Banglar Lathial said:


> Wonderful pictures. Can you elaborate on Egyptian designed weapons that are in use? What are the longest range ballistic missiles in Egyptian inventory, in your view? I know that this is a secretive matter and most people involved in this field still do not have much information on it yet, in the public domain at least. I would still like to know what is your estimate for the longest ranged Egyptian ballistic missiles.


like you said no one knows but here is a map 




there are talks about missiles from korea and china but no one knows the truth what can i say is i trust the army high command


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Egyptian mechanized infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EGMI

Great pictures


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Presidential Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

mate how is turkish perception in egypt?


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kollang

hi EGMI and welcome to the PDF
thanks for pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## turbo charged

egyptian f-16's are of block 15?


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

turbo charged said:


> egyptian f-16's are of block 15?



The Egyptian Air Force (Al Quwwat al Jawwiya Ilmisriya - EAF) operates 220 F-16s, making it the 4th largest F-16 operator in the world .






All aircraft in the Block 15 and 32 series have been upgraded with most Block 40/42 features, thus retaining the Pratt&Whitney F-100 engines and the small inlet ducts. As a consequence, every Egyptian F-16 (Block 15, 32 or 40) can accommodate the LANTIRN-system (they have been modified with the holographic HUD) giving them full autonomous laser weapon handling (i.e. GBU-15's, AGM-65D's). Together with the 6th deal, a batch of AGM-88 missiles was also delivered for usage on the block 40 airframes .

On December 24th, 2009 the US signed a contract with Egypt for the delivery of 20 new F-16s under the known Peace Vector series. ... With this new order the number of F-16s delivered to Egypt raises to 240. Although Egypt has a large fleet of GE powered block 40s, the new deal compromises PW powered block 52 versions. The order compromises 16 C-models and 4 D-models .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

RG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Are there female fighter pilots in EAF?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Aeronaut said:


> Are there female fighter pilots in EAF?



No .. not yet !


----------



## BordoEnes

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> No .. not yet !



Is Egypte already upgrading its M60s to M60-120S Yet? If so then please provide some pics.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Egyptian air force


----------



## bdslph

i believe under the new democratically elected President of Egypt the military will be come more strong and better


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

bdslph said:


> i believe under the new democratically elected President of Egypt the military will be come more strong and better


i hope so and i wish they stay out of political struggles the SCAF have done what they could for a year and a half


----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

R G / P G

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

AD ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EGMI

egyptians ( gulf war - 1991 )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI

CSF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ihealugo

what is this ? name
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_.../RFwve6Jt3nU/Untitled 5.11.10 engday-FAHD.jpg


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

ihealugo said:


> what is this ? name
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_.../RFwve6Jt3nU/Untitled 5.11.10 engday-FAHD.jpg


egyptian made fahad APC 
Fahd (armored personnel carrier) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

ihealugo said:


> what is this ? name



The Fahd is a 4x4 Egyptian armored personnel carrier, designed to fit the requirements of the Egyptian Military. It replaced older APCs in Egyptian service such as the BTR-40, and the Walid (armored personnel carrier) (called Waleed in Egypt). It has been used by eight nations including Egypt, besides being used by the United Nations.

The flexible design of the vehicle, its high speed, maneuverability and long range, on road and off road, makes it possible to produce various versions to satisfy various military and security purposes. Variants include the Fahd 240/280 APC, Fahd 280-30 IFV, a command post vehicle, ambulance vehicle, light armored recovery vehicle, and can be used for anti-riot purposes, mine laying and mine dispensing purposes, making it possible to form independent units capable of dealing with different threats of armor, low-flying targets, and personnel, with common repair duties, and operation. The Fahd consists of a Mercedes-Benz LAP 1117/32 truck (4 × 4) chassis fitted with an armored body. It has a usual APC configuration of placing the driver and the commander on the front, and a large box-like shape, similar to the German Fuchs .

Fahd (armored personnel carrier) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fahd-240

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Brother..... post some pics of the modified CJ-7s that egyptian army uses......


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI

do u mean j8 !! 
here is pic 4 it 






its " nearly " manufactured in egypt , here is the website of the manufactring egyptian company " military company "
Arab American Vehicles Co.


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI




----------



## Odabasi

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


Masaallah.


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

some old videos i should have posted in 10 ramadan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Army - Police


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Mosamania

I am really looking forward to the photographs and videos released of the current Operation Egyptian Military is over-taking. 

It has been a really loooooooong time since Egyptian Soldiers were dispatched for a major military operation that required central command.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

EGY, nice pictures dude!

Off-topic: There is a question which has been bothering me for some time, please understand that there is no intention to derail this wonderful thread.

Q. Could you or Mosmania tell me why the Egyptian Armed Forces general hasn't retired yet? Or is it like our supreme court justices, who never retire, and only die to vacate the position!


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hyperion said:


> EGY, nice pictures dude!
> 
> Off-topic: There is a question which has been bothering me for some time, please understand that there is no intention to derail this wonderful thread.
> 
> Q. Could you or Mosmania tell me why the Egyptian Armed Forces general hasn't retired yet? Or is it like our supreme court justices, who never retire, and only die to vacate the position!


tantawi has retired there is a new defense minster i think he wanted to retire long ago but with the events in egypt he couldnt


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> .................About Subs ...
> .........
> 
> Anyway we are sure about 2 Sava + 6 Romeo class from China + the Russians Romeos ... besides ** KILO-636 submarine ..
> 
> "upcoming export contracts for ten of the KILO-636 submarines . As a customer mentioned Vietnam and Egypt The total value of these contracts could exceed $ 3 billion"
> 
> "Egypt holds negotiations with Russia about possible procurement of 4 Project 636 Kilo diesel subs for about $1.2 bln"
> 
> Russia to strengthen its power at market of non-nuclear subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "&#1042;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077;, &#1075;&#1077;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1092;&#1080;&#1103; &#1101;&#1082;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1074;&#1086;&#1076;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1082;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084; &#1062;&#1050;&#1041; &#1052;&#1058; "&#1056;&#1091;&#1073;&#1080;&#1085;, &#1086;&#1073;&#1096;&#1080;&#1088;&#1085;&#1072;. &#1042; &#1085;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1103;&#1097;&#1077;&#1077; &#1074;&#1088;&#1077;&#1084;&#1103; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1089;&#1091;&#1073;&#1084;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1099; &#1074;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1103;&#1090; &#1074; &#1089;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074; &#1042;&#1086;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;-&#1052;&#1086;&#1088;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;&#1093; &#1057;&#1080;&#1083; 14 &#1089;&#1090;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;: &#1040;&#1083;&#1073;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1040;&#1083;&#1078;&#1080;&#1088;, &#1041;&#1086;&#1083;&#1075;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1045;&#1075;&#1080;&#1087;&#1077;&#1090;, &#1048;&#1085;&#1076;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1048;&#1085;&#1076;&#1086;&#1085;&#1077;&#1079;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1048;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;, &#1050;&#1080;&#1090;&#1072;&#1081;, &#1050;&#1053;&#1044;&#1056;, &#1050;&#1091;&#1073;&#1072;, &#1051;&#1080;&#1074;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1055;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1072;, &#1056;&#1091;&#1084;&#1099;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;. &#1057;&#1080;&#1088;&#1080;
> 
> In general, the geography of export submarines built for the project CDB ME "Rubin wide. At the present time here submarine developed part of the Naval Forces of 14 countries: Albania, Algeria, Bulgaria, Egypt, India, Indonesia, Iran, China, North Korea , Cuba, Libya, Poland, Romania. Syria "


 
Egypt purchases new submarines from Germany

Cairo strengthening naval fleet with new submarines from Germany says Naval Commander Ahmed el-Gendy. New additions also include ships from US, Holland and Turkey .

Egypt purchases new submarines from Germany - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egypt purchases new submarines from Germany
> 
> Cairo strengthening naval fleet with new submarines from Germany says Naval Commander Ahmed el-Gendy. New additions also include ships from US, Holland and Turkey .
> 
> Egypt purchases new submarines from Germany - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Zarvan

Egypt needs to put BVR technology in all of its fighter planes or it can face very severe loss in case of any war


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Zarvan said:


> Egypt needs to put BVR technology in all of its fighter planes or it can face very severe loss in case of any war


i agree if we have more advanced jets to cover our ground forces no army in the world can defeat us 
i wish we buy su 35 and in the future j 20


----------



## Zarvan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i agree if we have more advanced jets to cover our ground forces no army in the world can defeat us
> i wish we buy su 35 and in the future j 20


In today's war Advanced Planes can do nothing without BVR technology Sir BVR is must for every advanced Plane can't understand what the hell Egyptian Air Force is up to ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

nice pics , 
egypt has good inventory of F-16s


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zarvan said:


> Egypt needs to put BVR technology in all of its fighter planes or it can face very severe loss in case of any war



Again with this ?! ...
Seriously .. read the posts i added b4 ..

BTW .. its not practical to put BVR in ALL FIGHTERS .. !!
the mission .. air superiority, air defence , air support , ..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

egyptian f 16 above tahrir square 2011 revolution this bring back memories


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saleem

El Shazly Finally honoured after decades of neglect

Egyptian Chronicles: #6Oct1973 : It is never late to honor them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*........FaceBook.... !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

CTU


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

-------------- First time on TV ------- 












--------------- In service since 2006 / before ! --------


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Navy ..


----------



## fab78

nice photos


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## BordoEnes

Amir, Can you provide me with some pictures of Egyptian M60-2000s?...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

BordoEnes said:


> Amir, Can you provide me with some pictures of Egyptian M60-2000s?...



Well .. there is no Egyptian M60-2000s ..
only ..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian Air Defense


----------



## BordoEnes

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Well .. there is no Egyptian M60-2000s ..
> only ..



I Heard about this tank, For unknow reasons it is a spitting image of the M60T Sabra. So since there are no photos is means the M60 will not be upgraded to M60-2000 as planned but will be moderinized to this Unknown Tank...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Well ... What about .........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Well ... What about .........



Unfortunately .. Photoshop ..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Egypt has a proper fighting force if it can only get out of influence of outside elements and focus on its nation its one of the best forces (fighting forces) and not just paper champs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

M270 Mlrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Amir_Pharaoh


do you know what will the new camo look like ? i have seen several camos all desert i dont know which one


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

&#1605;&#1575;&#1601;&#1610;&#1588; &#1578;&#1571;&#1603;&#1610;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1609; &#1573;&#1606;&#1607; &#1606;&#1607;&#1575;&#1574;&#1609; ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Armed Forces - Fire fighting vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police


















Army


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

---------------
Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## I-LEK

strong army.  but which side it will fall ..?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

I-LEK said:


> strong army.  but which side it will fall ..?


the side of the Egyptian people as they have done in the past they saved Egypt from becoming another syria or libya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the side of the Egyptian people as they have done in the past they saved Egypt from becoming another syria or libya



1. yes! Egypt must stay! it should not be destroyed as Libya and Syria, and others. should stay.

2. who are now in opposition?
in opposition: the democrats, Wahhabi, the Sufis, liberals?
Mursi only support the Ikhwan?

3. it is now the case in the Arab world in the Baath Party (Renaissance)? them now in my little lucky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

I-LEK said:


> 1. yes! Egypt must stay! it should not be destroyed as Libya and Syria, and others. should stay.
> 
> 2. who are now in opposition?
> in opposition: the democrats, Wahhabi, the Sufis, liberals?
> Mursi only support the Ikhwan?
> 
> 3. it is now the case in the Arab world in the Baath Party (Renaissance)? them now in my little lucky.


 our army said that he doesnt want to be in the political crisis the army will be deployed if the situation in Egypt become really bad but of course i and every Egyptian know that if morsi and the brotherhood start to use force on the people the army will in the streets 
right now it is the brotherhood and the wahabii vs democrats sufis christians librials nationalists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> our army said that he doesnt want to be in the political crisis the army will be deployed if the situation in Egypt become really bad but of course i and every Egyptian know that if morsi and the brotherhood start to use force on the people the army will in the streets
> right now it is the brotherhood and the wahabii vs democrats sufis christians librials nationalists



1. this is an event! I do not know who is right! I'm confused. which of them will benefit the people and the country?
amazing how unified the Wahhabi and Ikhwan (because they are competitors).

2. and which for most Islamic aahs?
I am afraid that the Ummah is the example of Somalia, Libya and Syria.
ie this is not a "classic" when the bomb Iraq, Afghan and other.
sectarians themselves now taking up the American weapons and kill soldan. chaos and fitna is! horror.

3. Morocco, like a well-kept from the "Arab Spring" =) king smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

I-LEK said:


> 1. this is an event! I do not know who is right! I'm confused. which of them will benefit the people and the country?
> amazing how unified the Wahhabi and Ikhwan (because they are competitors).
> 
> 2. and which for most Islamic aahs?
> I am afraid that the Ummah is the example of Somalia, Libya and Syria.
> ie this is not a "classic" when the bomb Iraq, Afghan and other.
> sectarians themselves now taking up the American weapons and kill soldan. chaos and fitna is! horror.
> 
> 3. Morocco, like a well-kept from the "Arab Spring" =) king smart.


in egypt i am sure it was not a cia operation this was a dream in my mind and in minds of my whole generation a better Egypt even if this get me killed i will do it 
about the wahabii and ikwan i think they want to knock out the other powers before attacking themselves 
but of course i agree the best way is when a king or president give his people more freedom without blood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I-LEK

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> in egypt i am sure it was not a cia operation this was a dream in my mind and in minds of my whole generation a better Egypt even if this get me killed i will do it
> about the wahabii and ikwan i think they want to knock out the other powers before attacking themselves
> but of course i agree the best way is when a king or president give his people more freedom without blood



hungry crowds want bread. people grow too rapidly around the world. food and not enough work. in the future will be even more Mego-chaos. horror.
Mubarak kept rotten politics.
Wahhabi and Ikhwan are cautious and astute politics.
Ummah to have new rivals, force it Egypt (Ikhwan and co), WS , Turkey (pan-Turkic, liberalism) , WS , Iran (Shia) , WS , Saudi (Wahhabi). all competitors and each other hidden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

I-LEK said:


> hungry crowds want bread. people grow too rapidly around the world. food and not enough work. in the future will be even more Mego-chaos. horror.
> Mubarak kept rotten politics.
> Wahhabi and Ikhwan are cautious and astute politics.
> Ummah to have new rivals, force it Egypt (Ikhwan and co), WS , Turkey (pan-Turkic, liberalism) , WS , Iran (Shia) , WS , Saudi (Wahhabi). all competitors and each other hidden


yes i hope we can fix our economy because Egypt population is high 
and you are right the muslim world need to focus on what we share not what drive us apart

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I-LEK

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> yes i hope we can fix our economy because Egypt population is high
> and you are right the muslim world need to focus on what we share not what drive us apart



Good luck to you and your people. Allah will help.
Geopolitics of the Ummah is divided into four specific country (I wrote above) and a few other weak ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

I-LEK said:


> Good luck to you and your people. Allah will help.
> Geopolitics of the Ummah is divided into four specific country (I wrote above) and a few other weak ..


my opinion is we should blame ourselves it not their mistake that we are weak we should be strong we should arm ourselves with knowledge arms economy to ensure the safety of our people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

I-LEK said:


> Good luck to you and your people. Allah will help.
> Geopolitics of the Ummah is divided into four specific country (I wrote above) and a few other weak ..



Good Luck with doing that to Pakistan !  

We didn't build the Nuclear Bomb to keep it on the shelf...we build it to nuke anyone if Pakistan were to be broken apart !  

But then again we won't need to do something like that Our Pashtuns would never join the Afghans but parts of Afghanistan may cede to Pakistan because we've got twice as many Pashtuns are they do ! And the Baloch are too well integrated with the rest of Pakistan with millions of them in other Pakistani provinces for it to break away; not to mention only a small portion of 3 tribes out of dozens of tribes of Balochistan are fighting the Pakistani state & even then giving up arms & surrendering themselves so that they may be rehabilitated back into the developments the army has made in those areas from school & colleges to hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Wait a minute, which Arab wants to do that to Pakistan? 



Armstrong said:


> Good Luck with doing that to Pakistan !
> 
> We didn't build the Nuclear Bomb to keep it on the shelf...we build it to nuke anyone if Pakistan were to be broken apart !
> 
> But then again we won't need to do something like that Our Pashtuns would never join the Afghans but parts of Afghanistan may cede to Pakistan because we've got twice as many Pashtuns are they do ! And the Baloch are too well integrated with the rest of Pakistan with millions of them in other Pakistani provinces for it to break away; not to mention only a small portion of 3 tribes out of dozens of tribes of Balochistan are fighting the Pakistani state & even then giving up arms & surrendering themselves so that they may be rehabilitated back into the developments the army has made in those areas from school & colleges to hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Wait a minute, which Arab wants to do that to Pakistan?



I could allow them to give a shot not before they can win a single war off a nation the size of a date fruit's seed that is out numbered & out muscled on all sides ! We've fought, won & lost against a Heavy Weight...we don't spar in the Featherweight division !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Arbay kanjree kay bachay, na gharr kay, na ghaat kay.. Let them try, and I'll treat you to their liver soup! 


Armstrong said:


> I could allow them to give a shot not before they can win a single war off a nation the size of a date fruit's seed that is out numbered & out muscled on all sides ! We've fought, won & lost against a Heavy Weight...we don't spar in the Featherweight division !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> Arbay kanjree kay bachay, na gharr kay, na ghaat kay.. Let them try, and I'll treat you to their liver soup!



Astagfirullah !  

I'm saving that for Bhabi so that she knows when to smack you on the head with a frying pan when you speak like that in front of the children !  

No..Arabs are great people !  

Its their militant like loyalty to their respective Royals that I find irksome. Plus some of their policies whereby we - the rest of us - Arabs or Non-Arabs alike are lesser beings. The Akamah-Kafeeel BS for one !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

LOL... she already smacks me. My bad, first thing I taught her was the meaning of curse words! 



Armstrong said:


> Astagfirullah !
> 
> I'm saving that for Bhabi so that she knows when to smack you on the head with a frying pan when you speak like that in front of the children !
> 
> No..Arabs are great people !
> 
> Its their militant like loyalty to their respective Royals that I find irksome. Plus some of their policies whereby we - the rest of us - Arabs or Non-Arabs alike are lesser beings. The Akamah-Kafeeel BS for one !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> LOL... she already smacks me. My bad, first thing I taught her was the meaning of curse words!



So I gather that you don't like Arabs that much !  

Yaraa did we loose Kargil ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

No I don't. And yes, we lost, badly!

Ill planned op, gone worse. No end game. Bad bad move.



Armstrong said:


> So I gather that you don't like Arabs that much !
> 
> Yaraa did we loose Kargil ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hyperion said:


> No I don't. And yes, we lost, badly!
> 
> Ill planned op, gone worse. No end game. Bad bad move.



On the political & PR front - Yup ! But I hear we still control some of them peaks !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Egyptian hakim rifle 1950 













Port Saïd SMG













Helwan 9mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Helwan HA-300 1960


----------



## I-LEK

Armstrong said:


> Good Luck with doing that to Pakistan !
> 
> We didn't build the Nuclear Bomb to keep it on the shelf...we build it to nuke anyone if Pakistan were to be broken apart !
> 
> But then again we won't need to do something like that Our Pashtuns would never join the Afghans but parts of Afghanistan may cede to Pakistan because we've got twice as many Pashtuns are they do ! And the Baloch are too well integrated with the rest of Pakistan with millions of them in other Pakistani provinces for it to break away; not to mention only a small portion of 3 tribes out of dozens of tribes of Balochistan are fighting the Pakistani state & even then giving up arms & surrendering themselves so that they may be rehabilitated back into the developments the army has made in those areas from school & colleges to hospitals.




a map of the U.S. State Department =))
Wait, the U.S. and Pak cooperating. but why on the map broke?
map remained intact: Oman, United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait = small hopes more American and NATO? 
large country divided, will be as in Libya or Syria, and chaos.
all of us, will help ... China?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police 





*Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Mahmoud_EGY : Do you guys still use the rifle & the SMG you posted in post # 717 ?  

Even our Police now uses a combination of G3, Type 56s & MP5s !  

Never mind the army or the paramilitary forces !


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Armstrong said:


> @Mahmoud_EGY : Do you guys still use the rifle & the SMG you posted in post # 717 ?
> 
> Even our Police now uses a combination of G3, Type 56s & MP5s !
> 
> Never mind the army or the paramilitary forces !


lol come on 
this is from 1950 
i just thought it would be nice to post some weapons no one knows about from Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police





EAF a j

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## turkbordobereli

Egyptian Navy will be second most powerful navy in the Mediterranean soon.


----------



## Ceylal

turkbordobereli said:


> Egyptian Navy will be *second most powerful navy* in the Mediterranean soon.



second to whom?


----------



## Ceylal

Egyptian strike force

&#x202b;


----------



## BordoEnes

turkbordobereli said:


> Egyptian Navy will be second most powerful navy in the Mediterranean soon.



Doubt it, They curtainly have one of the most lethal land forces in the region but they are very weak when it comes at there navy.


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> Doubt it, They curtainly have one of the *most lethal land forces in the region* but they are very weak when it comes at there navy.



They have never reached that point in their best years under Moubarek, now they are down graded to a second rate army. Pictures displaying army equipment and gears are very misleading at best and do not reflect the degree of their preparedness to combat.


----------



## BordoEnes

Ceylal said:


> They have never reached that point in their best years under Moubarek, now they are down graded to a second rate army. Pictures displaying army equipment and gears are very misleading at best and do not reflect the degree of their preparedness to combat.



I am sure they are very prepared. The Egyptian Army is in itself an entire corperation, Owning vacation oarths, Spa and shares in the throughout the entire country. They dont rely on any egyptian goverment funding but rather make it themselfs and receive US Aid... Politics will effect them little.


----------



## Ceylal

BordoEnes said:


> I am sure they are very prepared.* The Egyptian Army is in itself an entire corperation, Owning **vacation oarths, Spa and shares in the throughout the entire country*. They dont rely on any egyptian goverment funding but rather make it themselfs and receive US Aid... Politics will effect them little.



That's one of the probleme, the second their army is stratified along casts, just as in Pakistan or India, but not to that level. The 3rd is the equipment made at their disposal by the US, is always inferior to what Israel receives or Turquie for that matter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

CTU 777


----------



## Ceylal

http://www.irandefence.net/image.php?u=21723&dateline=1253947466


----------



## Kambojaric

Ceylal said:


> That's one of the probleme, *the second their army is stratified along casts, just as in Pakistan or India, but not to that level.* The 3rd is the equipment made at their disposal by the US, is always inferior to what Israel receives or Turquie for that matter...



What do you mean by this reason exactly?


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Ceylal

Bamxa said:


> What do you mean by this* reason exactly*?


Egyptian officer come from the upper class only and only the upper class. The egyptian lambda will never be accepted in the upper echelon of the army. This create a certain resentment that impact the cohesion and the effectiveness of their arm forces...


----------



## EGMI

Ceylal said:


> Egyptian officer come from the upper class only and only the upper class. The egyptian lambda will never be accepted in the upper echelon of the army. This create a certain resentment that impact the cohesion and the effectiveness of their arm forces...



Really !!? 

from where u got the info. about upper class and lower class stuff !!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

EGMI said:


> Really !!?
> 
> from where u got the* info*. about upper class and lower class stuff !!?



It is real and come from a personality that participated in the defence of Cairo, while the Egyptian army was being re-organized


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI

Ceylal said:


> It is real and come from a personality that participated in the defence of Cairo, while the Egyptian army was being re-organized



ok if its real < so u 're talking about another army which i'm not serving in 
for god's sake , please try to be logical , egyptian army 've alot of negative stuff , but believe me what u 're talkin about is really hillarious


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Ceylal

EGMI said:


> ok if its real < so u 're talking about another army which i'm not serving in
> for god's sake , please try to be logical , egyptian army *'ve alot of negative stuff* , but believe me what u 're talkin about is really hillarious


Well then, you all have made a gigantic step. Bravo!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police






Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dizer

Very nice Egypt!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saleem

http://group73historians.com/الطيارين-السوفيت-في-مصر-مقال-حصري-ومتر/

http://group73historians.com/الطيارين-السوفيت-في-مصر-مقال-حصري-ومتر-2/

http://group73historians.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B7%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%AA-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1-%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%84-%D8%AD%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%8A-%D9%88%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B1/

http://group73historians.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B7%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%88%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%AA-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%B1-%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D9%84-%D8%AD%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%8A-%D9%88%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B1-2/


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BordoEnes said:


> Doubt it, They curtainly have one of the most lethal land forces in the region but they are very weak when it comes at there navy.



Come on man...

Is this navy very weak?

Egyptian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And regarding air force:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Air_Force

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_active_Turkish_military_aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Egyptians have certainly come a long way since the 80s.


----------



## BordoEnes

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Come on man...
> 
> Is this navy very weak?
> 
> Egyptian Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And regarding air force:
> 
> Egyptian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of active Turkish military aircraft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I stand corrected, Beside 4 decent Perry frigates most of there naval vessels are past there life expectence. The Land Force and Air Force are indeed one of the strongest in the region no doubt.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Babur Han

BordoEnes said:


> I stand corrected, Beside 4 decent Perry frigates most of there naval vessels are past there life expectence. The Land Force and Air Force are indeed one of the strongest in the region no doubt.



The 4 Perry could need modernisation of it's Fire Control System(GENESIS), Knox and Descubierta Class could need Replacement by MILGEM !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police











Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Police ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Army ....*

Paratroopers





AD 





AF




















Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Zarvan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


>


The person who is asking dua look at his hands to big man


----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Paratroopers ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Hilarious...hindustanis strike again at wikipedia this time Egyptian Air Force wikipage.

Hindustanis removed F-7/J-7 [because F-7 is Chinese made] information completely from EAF List of Aircraft Inventory but someone updated it later that night seems there is wrestling going on between Egyptians and hindustanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EGMI said:


>



Ambassador III Class Fast Attack Craft (FAC) (Fast Missile Craft - FMC) 











Ambassador MK III Missile Boat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

BMR-600


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*SEAL*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF F-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Great to see a strong army from a fellow Arab country. Warm greetings from Saudi Arabia and Yemen and good luck against our common enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> Great to see a strong army from a fellow Arab country. Warm greetings from Saudi Arabia and Yemen and good luck against our common enemies.


 good luck to all muslim countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

May I aks what the main military equipment supplier is for the Egyptian military?


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> May I aks what the main military equipment supplier is for the Egyptian military?


the US
we also have Russian European and Chinese equipment


----------



## al-Hasani

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the US
> we also have Russian European and Chinese equipment



Thanks Mahmoud. Great to see KSA-EGypt having so close relations. I hope the proposed bridge between Egypt and KSA (along the beautiful Gulf of Aqba) will come to fruition in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

How many F-16s Egypt has in total?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> Thanks Mahmoud. Great to see KSA-EGypt having so close relations. I hope the proposed bridge between Egypt and KSA (along the beautiful Gulf of Aqba) will come to fruition in the near future.


thank you my friend



Aeronaut said:


> How many F-16s Egypt has in total?


about 250
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Air_Force#Aircraft_Inventory

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anas Ali

the least i can say about this thread is
epic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EGMI

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

29/3/2013 | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*777*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice photos amir... may i ask which MBRLs are in service with the egyptian army?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nice photos amir... may i ask which MBRLs are in service with the egyptian army?



Thanx ..
About Rocket artillery & Mlrs ..

BM-11
BM-21
Sakr-18
Sakr-36
Sakr-40
Sakr-45
Sakr-80
M270 MLRS
Smerch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

May Allah protect Egypt, Um Aldunia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Does the Egyptian air force have BVR missiles on their f16s ?


----------



## Ceylal

Doritos11 said:


> Does the Egyptian air force have* BVR missiles on their f16s* ?



Nope.nor IFF , that is mainly the reason the tips and the rudder of their fighter are painted orange for visual recognition. Uncle Sam refused to dote Egypt with that capability because of proximity of Israel. It is known fact, that Egyptians pilots often fly blind [ fighter radar remotely turned off] in certain area of the Sinai...


----------



## Anas Ali

Ceylal said:


> Nope.nor IFF , that is mainly the reason the tips and the rudder of their fighter are painted orange for visual recognition. Uncle Sam refused to dote Egypt with that capability because of proximity of Israel. It is known fact, that Egyptians pilots often fly blind [ fighter radar remotely turned off] in certain area of the Sinai...


prove it if you have any reliable source


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anas Ali said:


> prove it if you have any reliable source



Hes right Egyptian airforce doesnt have BVR weapons.. ur welcome to contradict us with proof or pictures.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Doritos11 said:


> Does the Egyptian air force have BVR missiles on their f16s ?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/103456-egyptian-armed-forces-8.html#post2027883

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Egypt should certainly start searching for other options instead of the F-16's. or perhaps start developing their own program to build BVR capability for their jets, if the US allows such a thing.


----------



## Kompromat

Alshawi1234 said:


> Egypt should certainly start searching for other options instead of the F-16's. or perhaps start developing their own program to build BVR capability for their jets, if the US allows such a thing.



That is the reason why EAF is seeking partnership with JF-17 program. Egypt can neither afford or has the technical capability as of now,to develop an advance fighter air craft. It would make more sense to join an established program. Egypt even,if develops its own BVRAAM,wont be able to integrate it on the F-16s as the Americans will not allow source code access.


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> That is the reason why EAF is seeking partnership with JF-17 program. Egypt can neither afford or has the technical capability as of now,to develop an advance fighter air craft. It would make more sense to join an established program. Egypt even,if develops its own BVRAAM,wont be able to integrate it on the F-16s as the Americans will not allow source code access.


They have to go to Russians and Start buying Fighter Planes of 4.5 Generation in small numbers which have BVR technology

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alshawi1234

Zarvan said:


> They have to go to Russians and Start buying Fighter Planes of 4.5 Generation in small numbers which have BVR technology



That's the only solution if they want to counter Israel. But Russia won't simply sell them this technology without a collateral. The US might also threaten to decrease the foreign aid for egypts military as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

As of now the only country able to sell unrestricted BVR tech to either Egypt or Iraq is us. Russians will seek more leverage,as Yanks are not happy with the Govt in cairo. Pakistan will provide top notch unrestricted BVR capability supply,5th gen HOBS with JFTs and with unrestricted local support and spares.

There is a reason why EAF is willing to shake hands with us instead of buying Russian stuff that means kissing the Kremlin too. I hope to see our bird flying in Egypt soon enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> As of now the only country able to sell unrestricted BVR tech to either Egypt or Iraq is us. Russians will seek more leverage,as Yanks are not happy with the Govt in cairo. Pakistan will provide top notch unrestricted BVR capability supply,5th gen HOBS with JFTs and with unrestricted local support and spares.
> 
> There is a reason why EAF is willing to shake hands with us *instead of buying Russian stuff* that means kissing the Kremlin too. I hope to see *our bird flying in Egypt* soon enough.



Not unless we find a non-Russian engine for the JF-17 or get their permission to re-export their engines.


----------



## Kompromat

Argus Panoptes said:


> Not unless we find a non-Russian engine for the JF-17 or get their permission to re-export their engines.



Russians so far have no problem with exporting RD-93s, they are making the buck out of it,if they didn't wana make money out of it the won't be developing a 9.5T RD93MA for 'an export customer'.

However i expect the WS-13 to be certified by 2017-18. Around the time,we may start delivering JFTs to Egypt.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> Russians so far has no problem with exporting RD-93s, they are making the buck out of it. However i expect the WS-13 to be certified by 2017-18. Around the time,we may start delivering JFTs to Egypt.



I can guarantee you that Russians will have a problem as soon as JF-17 tries to compete with their business with an established customer like Egypt. However, once we have the WS-13 version, then I can agree with you.


----------



## Kompromat

Argus Panoptes said:


> I can guarantee you that Russians will have a problem as soon as JF-17 tries to compete with their business with an established customer like Egypt.



Russkis have no competetive product to match Thunder's cost to performance ratio. Besides the fact that it will outgun the Fulcurum at any given day.



> However, once we have the WS-13 version, then I can agree with you.




We wont be ready for deliveries before 2017-18 anyway,so Tahihang will just be in time.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> *Russkis have no competetive product* to match Thunder's cost to performance ratio. Besides the fact that *it will outgun the Fulcurum* at any given day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wont be ready for deliveries before 2017-18 anyway,so Tahihang will just be in time.



Exactly why I said that. If the Russian have nothing to compete, or something inferior to offer, surely they will try everything to knock out a competitor like the JF-17 out of the market so that they can retain their old customers. The way to do that would be to deny engine re-export licenses for the RD-93s from Pakistan.

Unless of course the WS-13 is ready and available from China.


----------



## Kompromat

^ EAF needs are urgent and dire,im sure they will not take such a decision by Russians lightly,IF it comes to that.Im hopeful about ws-13 as AVIC needs to power the J-31 with the same engine.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> ^ EAF needs are urgent and dire,im sure they will not take such a decision by Russians lightle,IF it comes to that.



I am sure Egyptians will keep their own national interests first in mind when they decide about the JF-17, in view of the improving brotherly relationship with Pakistan after President Morsi's recent visit.


----------



## Kompromat

Indeed we have a responsibility to bloster Egyptian defenses in any way we can as they are a friendly and brotherly nation. However,the JF-17 is a Lamborghini for its price, it packs a potent array of modern capabilities,designed to provide the biggest bang for the buck on the international arms market. The baby dragon will sell upon its own merit inshallah.
 @Argus Panoptes


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> Indeed we have a responsibility to bloster Egyptian defenses in any way we can as they are a friendly and brotherly nation. However,the JF-17 is a Lamborghini for its price, it packs a potent array of modern capabilities,designed to provide the biggest bang for the buck on the international arms market. *The baby dragon will sell upon its own merit inshallah.*
> 
> @argus panopte




Inshallah.

Except that lots of political entanglements usually come into play that can sometimes trump merit alone when it comes to large international arms deals. I think you will agree that it is a dirty market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Argus Panoptes said:


> Inshallah.
> 
> Except that lots of political entanglements usually come into play that can sometimes trump merit alone when it comes to large international arms deals. I think you will agree that it is a dirty market.




I,concur. Lets hope for the best and prepare for the worst. As far as my little reading and sources suggest,the chances of the baby dragon soaring in the Egyptian skies,are bright.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Aeronaut said:


> I,concur. Lets hope for the best and prepare for the worst. As far as my little reading and sources suggest,*the chances of the baby dragon soaring in the Egyptian skies,are bright*.



Inshallah.

Egyptian JF-17s flying against their Israelis foes would be a great opportunity for us and China to study its performance against the best US hardware and Israeli tactics so that we can improve it further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Doritos11 said:


> Does the Egyptian air force have BVR missiles on their f16s ?



SInce 1982, Egypt has received the following BVRAAMs (according to Sipri)

France
R: Egypt	(80)	Super-530F	BVRAAM	(1984)	1986-1988	(80)	For Mirage-2000 combat aircraft
(16)	Super-530F	BVRAAM	(1998)	1998-2000	16	Designation uncertain; possibly ex-French
USA
R: Egypt	282	AIM-7M Sparrow	BVRAAM	(1987)	1991-1992	(282)	Deal worth $42 m; for F-16C combat aircraft
271	AIM-7M Sparrow	BVRAAM	1996	1996-1997	(271)	Deal worth $80 m; for F-16C combat aircraft

In addition, the following SRAAMs
France
R: Egypt	(180)	R-550 Magic-1	SRAAM	1977	1980-1983	(180)	For Mirage-5 combat aircraft
(120)	R-550 Magic-1	SRAAM	1983	1986-1987	(120)	For Mirage-2000 combat aircraft
USA
R: Egypt	300	AIM-9L/M Sidewinder	SRAAM	1982	1983	300	AIM-9L version
300	AIM-9L/M Sidewinder	SRAAM	1982	1983	300	$34 m; AIM-9L version; for F-16 combat aircraft
150	AIM-9L/M Sidewinder	SRAAM	1983	1984-1985	(150)	$20 m deal; AIM-9L version
(5000)	AIM-9J/P Sidewinder	SRAAM	(1984)	1986-2000	(5000)	AIM-9P3 and AIM-9P4 version; assembled from kits in Egypt
560	AIM-9L/M Sidewinder	SRAAM	1986	1987-1989	(560)	$42 m deal; AIM-9L version; for F-16 combat aircraft
314	AIM-9L/M Sidewinder	SRAAM	1996	1998-1999	(314)	$34 m deal; AIM-9M version
414	AIM-9L/M Sidewinder	SRAAM	2003	2005-2006	(414)	$38 m deal; AIM-9M-2 version

In addition some Sparrow and Sidewinder from US for ground applications (Sky Guard and Chapparal) and Aspide for the navy's Spanish designed Descubierta frigates

AIM-7M Sparrow
Guidance: SARH
Operational range: AIM-7F/M: 50 kilometres (31 mi) / AIM-7E2/Skyflash/Aspide 45 kilometres (28 mi)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

*From 2003 until 2013 10 years still dream for FC-1 

11 expected client no one select it 

why china provide financial loan to Pakistan to continue purchase FC-1 Russia only accept provide engine for china and Pakistan no one else 

Chinese engines still have to much problem not expected provide rel engine with reliable performance and comparable with 
Minmam international standers before 2017 -2018 

in that time who need lowest performance fighter in the world 

If Pakistan follow south Korea method for provide JF-17 as advanced trainer many countries will interest to purchase it not as fighter 

china provide J-31 as export fighter after fail export JF-17 and many country interest purchase it if china get Russian approval for export it with RD-93 

poor African country interest in SU-30 like Uganda so biggest air force in Africa interest in JF-17 no way 

we love Pakistan and we see there is many chance for egyptian Pakistani in cooperation in military industry and product but egypt never see FC-1 as real choice we use as dummy competitor against Russian fighter 

egyptian military market and Pakistani military market is big enough to make joint development product but with good technology level can be useful ageist Israel weapons 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anas Ali

^^
thats what i think
egypt wont get the jf-17 and it will get the better j-10b or j-11
plus the new deal with china to upgrade the k-8e production line so egypt will built the new fighter jet 
military.people.com.cn/n/2013/0111/c1011-20171079.html


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Anas Ali said:


> ^^
> thats what i think
> egypt wont get the jf-17 and it will get the better j-10b or j-11
> plus the new deal with china to upgrade the k-8e production line so egypt will built the new fighter jet
> military.people.com.cn/n/2013/0111/c1011-20171079.html



Great news..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*777*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Sakr-45
*




*M-270*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MooshMoosh

Argus Panoptes said:


> Inshallah.
> 
> Egyptian JF-17s flying against their Israelis foes would be a great opportunity for us and China to study its performance against the best US hardware and Israeli tactics so that we can improve it further.



Yeah, also I have been reading Israel articles about Egypt after Mubarak was toppled. They seems to be scared of Egypt now.
Is it possible for Egypt to have military deals with Pakistan and China at the same time with America?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

MooshMoosh said:


> Yeah, also I have been reading Israel articles about Egypt after Mubarak was toppled. They seems to be scared of Egypt now.
> *Is it possible for Egypt to have military deals with Pakistan and China at the same time with America?*



The art of good diplomacy and the desire to put national interests above anyone else's should make it possible for Egypt to have deals with any and all countries as it sees fit.


----------



## Falcon29

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *Sakr-45
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M-270*



Are these in the Sinai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

I don't know for sure ..

But ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Joint exercise "Tabuk-3" the Royal Saudi Land Forces with units of the Army of the Arab Republic of Egypt


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian M1A1s in KSA ..


----------



## cabatli_53

IDEF highlights: 10 ANKA deal will be signed in June. The agreement will contain technology transfer for Egypt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

cabatli_53 said:


> IDEF highlights: 10 ANKA deal will be signed in June. The agreement will contain technology transfer for Egypt...




Turkish Aerospace Industries expects to finalise a contract with a first export customer for its Anka (Phoenix) unmanned air vehicle during June, with Egypt due to sign for 10 of the aircraft.

"For Anka, we will develop the mission computer and software with Egypt. Also, Egypt will produce parts for its Ankas," TAI general manager Muharrem Dortkasli said during the International Defence Industry Fair (IDEF) in Istanbul. "Anka has got a deep interest from the Middle East. We believe more orders will come soon," he added.

http://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/egypt-set-to-sign-anka-uav-contract-in-june-385658/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Frogman

Hello all im a new member on this forum so HI!

One question though unrelated to our Armed forces, do i really have to contribute with 30 posts until i can post links or videos as it does seem a bit excessive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Doritos11

Does Egypt have plans to replace the AK 47


----------



## Frogman

Doritos11 said:


> Does Egypt have plans to replace the AK 47


 Theres been no official confirmation of from the armed forces itself but the Sig 550 and its variants have been widely circulated amongst members of the armed forces especially elite forces and paratroopers in addition to that the Sig 550 and its variants are built locally by the AIO. Me and friend were quite surprised that the paratroopers in the latest live fire exercise weren't using or issued to them.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

In KSA # Tabuk-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Yo Amir do you think this gear is Egyptian or just handed to us by the Saudis for joint operations.


----------



## Frogman

^^ Scratch that.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> Yo Amir do you think this gear is Egyptian or just handed to us by the Saudis for joint operations.



Its not a big deal .. 





Police















Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shazhina

best wishes to great egypt!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


Beautiful picture, long live your brotherhood guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

> Its not a big deal ..


 Yeah i realise that now


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*_______________ 777 _______________ *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Tabuk-3


----------



## Frogman

Unit 777 training with the brotherly Bahrain special forces.






&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

*U.S. and Egyptian Navies Increase Interoperability with PASSEX*



> MEDITERRANEAN SEA (NNS) -- The guided-missile destroyer USS Gravely (DDG 107) participated in a combined passing exercise (PASSEX) with the Egyptian Navy Ship Toushka (FFG-906), May 20.
> 
> The passing exercise was highlighted by each ship's visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) team boarding the other ship. Egyptian navy personnel who embarked Gravely during the exercise were able to observe a damage control drill and a man overboard drill.
> 
> Passing exercises like this one demonstrates cooperation and communication between two or more navies, and also prepares ships for possible future multi-national efforts to ensure maritime security and regional stability. Amphibious dock landing ship USS Carter Hall (LSD 50) performed a similar passing exercise with the Egyptian navy April 7 in the Red Sea.
> 
> "Our passing exercise with the Egyptian Navy Ship Toushka provided a tremendous opportunity for both crews to meet and learn from each other," said Cmdr. David Dry, Gravely's commanding officer. "Cooperative events like today's serve to improve and strengthen both of our nations' maritime security capabilities."
> 
> Before the exercise began, the ships from both nations participated in an officer exchange so that both sides could acquire a better understanding of the capabilities and methods of the other navy.
> 
> "The Egyptian crew was very helpful and professional," said Lt. j.g. Natalie Ferbezar, training officer aboard Gravely. "It is always a great opportunity for both sides to train together and learn different methods and techniques."
> 
> Egyptian personnel involved also felt that the combined training was valuable.
> 
> "This has been a very enjoyable learning experience for us," said Egyptian navy Lt. Islam Marawan. "Gravely's crew has both great seamanship and outstanding teamwork. I think both teams learned from the exercise."
> 
> Gravely, homeported in Norfolk, Va., is on a scheduled deployment supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the 6th Fleet area of responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Tabuk-3



What are the main tanks of egyptian army? and which tanks are those? Nice pics BTW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> What are the main tanks of egyptian army? and which tanks are those? Nice pics BTW!


 Egypt's MBT is the M1A1 and its the same tank pictured. The Egyptian Army also uses the M60A3 extensively.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

TabuK-3 @ KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Wonderful army and people.

Brotherly Arab greetings from KSA (Hejaz) just across the beautiful Red Sea and Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

A.Rafay said:


> What are the main tanks of egyptian army? and which tanks are those? Nice pics BTW!



Sir Egypt Main Tank is Abram M1A1 and they are upgrading them but the main problem is with Egyptian Air Force than almost all of their F-16s don't have BVR technology and really need to get that


----------



## Frogman

> Sir Egypt Main Tank is Abram M1A1 and they are upgrading them but the main problem is with Egyptian Air Force than almost all of their F-16s don't have BVR technology and really need to get that


 Common misconception, Egyptian F-16s do have BVR technology, however, we are restricted from requesting the AIM-120 among other things as we haven't signed CISOMA. Proof of this is that we still use the first real BVR missile, the AIM-7.


----------



## Frogman

Hope its not a repost.







Baby steps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

R.I.P to Captain/ Mohammed Sayed Abdelaziz Abushakra. Who died today in the Sinai after being fired upon by terrorists. The Captain was a member of Egypt's Homeland security.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Frogman 
RIP to his soul, and our deepest condolence to the armed forces ,and to the Egyptian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


> Hope its not a repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby steps



Are they missiles or rockets in second picture


----------



## Frogman

> Are they missiles or rockets in second picture
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/103456-egyptian-armed-forces-60.html#ixzz2Vo6slAcI


 Some are ground to ground rockets others are air to air bombs/rockets. There isnt really that much info on them except for the Sakr ground to ground rocket.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Frogman said:


> R.I.P to Captain/ Mohammed Sayed Abdelaziz Abushakra. Who died today in the Sinai after being fired upon by terrorists. The Captain was a member of Egypt's Homeland security.



RIP my deepest condolences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman




----------



## Mosamania

This is what I call a soldier, Egyptian soldier baby:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

777

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1575;&#1593;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1589;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; 2013 _ Egyptian Navy Special Forces 





&#1575;&#1604;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1610;&#1589;&#1606;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1605;&#1580;&#1575;&#1583; _ Egyptian Army - Preparation For Glory





The Military Media is getting better and better .. ^_^

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

&#1601;&#1610;&#1583;&#1610;&#1608; &#1604;&#1573;&#1593;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1573;&#1606;&#1578;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585; &#1593;&#1606;&#1575;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1577; &#1604;&#1578;&#1571;&#1605;&#1610;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1575;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610;&#1606; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1588;&#1570;&#1578; &#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1610;&#1608;&#1610;&#1577; 

Egyptian armed forces have been deployed in the capital, Cairo, and governorates across the country in line of a security plan anticipating 30 June's opposition protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Why can't Bangladesh conduct exercises with Egypt? Ma Sha Allah, most (not all) of the Egyptians are pious and upright Muslims, and we respect our Egyptians Muslims brothers and sisters, and I hope they do the same. 

By the way, we know that Egypt has produced the Tayir as Sabah air defence system (by modifying Soviet SAM). 

*Any idea about its range, service ceiling, maximum lateral acceleration (how many G), and mode of guidance?
*

Best of luck to Egyptian brothers. Your army and air defence are not just the pride of the Middle East or Arab world, but the entire Muslim world. We are also working our navy. Maybe, if Bangladesh gets rid of Hindutva terrorists, we can forge closer relationships with our Egyptian bros.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Banglar Lathial said:


> Why can't Bangladesh conduct exercises with Egypt? Ma Sha Allah, most (not all) of the Egyptians are pious and upright Muslims, and we respect our Egyptians Muslims brothers and sisters, and I hope they do the same.
> 
> By the way, we know that Egypt has produced the Tayir as Sabah air defence system (by modifying Soviet SAM).
> 
> *Any idea about its range, service ceiling, maximum lateral acceleration (how many G), and mode of guidance?
> *
> 
> *Best of luck to Egyptian brothers. Your army and air defence are not just the pride of the Middle East or Arab world, but the entire Muslim world. We are also working our navy. Maybe, if Bangladesh gets rid of Hindutva terrorists, we can forge closer relationships with our Egyptian bros.*



Ise kehte hain "Chaat chaat ke laal karna"  @arp2041 @LaBong @Skull and Bones


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Hindustanis are on my ignore list. I don't get to see what BS you write. 

So, do not pollute the forum. We are discussing with our Muslim brothers and sisters, most of whom respect each other except for a few sellouts.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

SA-2 / Tayir as Sabah "Morning Flight" (Egyptian versions)

V-750 SA-2 GUIDELINE - Russia / Soviet Nuclear Forces
SA-2 GUIDELINE
http://www.defence.pk/forums/air-warfare/257195-new-radar-tayer-al-sabah-modiefied-sa-2-a.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The last video : (brother MisrPharaoh @Facebook)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Salute the men, Keep us proud...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Mahmoud_EGY said:


>



*MAN ...*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

&#1605;&#1589;&#1585; (Egypt)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Frogman




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman




----------



## Frogman

A military which protected and protects the will of the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>



Is it during the coup? or of the revolution?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

truthseeker2010 said:


> Is it during the coup? or of the revolution?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Navy SF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Not sure what to make of this photograph.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Navy





Para





777





Police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman




----------



## Falcon29

Frogman, can you find any combat footage during the 73 war?


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> Frogman, can you find any combat footage during the 73 war?



Unfortunately only a few seconds (SAM shooting down an Israeli jet). Theres plenty of footage from reenactments though. Thats just for us civvies though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Amazing!  

Egypt shouldn't hesitate to strike Ethiopia  


Mahmoud_EGY said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Egypt shouldn't hesitate to strike Ethiopia


 we will protect our water supply by any means it would be better if we can do this by peace but if the dam will effect our water supply then all we have is force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> we will protect our water supply by any means it would be better if we can do this by peace but if the dam will effect our water supply then all we have is force



KSA warned Ethiopia once not to toy with Egypt, it's time to take sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Hazzy997 said:


> ... the 73 war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

The interim President Advisor Adly Mansour and General / Abdel Fattah Sisi First Deputy Prime Minister and Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces and Minister of Defense and Military Production oversaw the graduation ceremony of new batches of students (officers) from colleges and military academies including batch [107 warfare - 80 Air and Military Science - 50 technical military- 42 Technical Institute for the armed forces - 16 of the Technical Institute of Nursing]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tacticool

Frogman said:


> Egypt's MBT is the M1A1 and its the same tank pictured. The Egyptian Army also uses the M60A3 extensively.



Can egypt buy al-khalid1 or JV al-khalid2


----------



## Frogman

> Can egypt buy al-khalid1 or JV al-khalid2


 I think it would be deemed surplus to requirement as we have over 1100+ M1's and over 1500 M60A3's.


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Frogman said:


>



Can you please help me, which unit is it?


----------



## Frogman

Battle of Kursk said:


> Can you please help me, which unit is it?



The guys in the olive drab overalls are Unit 777 operatives overseeing the training of officers from other units or branches of the Egyptian military (or foreign exchange students). Its supposed to teach officers counter-terrorist and hostage rescue techniques.The officers are given training in advanced hand to hand combat techniques (including Krav Maga ) and advanced CQB techniques on aircraft, ships and vehicles. The training phase lasts up to six months and the footage is from its 36th tour/session/whatever. After they finish training the officers return to their original units or if required recruited into the unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

Frogman said:


> I think it would be deemed surplus to requirement as we have over 1100+ M1's and over 1500 M60A3's.



Don't you plan you phase out M-60. As it is a 2nd gen tank and it doesn't have a chance against merkava 4


----------



## Frogman

> Don't you plan you phase out M-60. As it is a 2nd gen tank and it doesn't have a chance against merkava 4



Continuous inductions of M1's replace the M60A3 in armored divisions however they will still serve in mechanized divisions supporting infantry. The Egyptian M60 has a extensively upgraded fire control system and will eventually receive a domestic armor upgrade to put them on par with the Israeli M60SABARA. Completely phasing out the M60 though is unlikely to happen in the immediate future.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Day and Night Aerial Videotaping of the July, 26 Demonstrations in Various Governorates
___________________________

On Wednesday, 24/7/2013 , General Abdel Fattah El-Sisi called for nationwide rallies on 26 July to give the armed forces and police a mandate to confront "possible violence and terrorism" .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Mirage-2000










Security forces. 










Navy


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Can you post some pictures of the republican guard.


----------



## Frogman

Doritos11 said:


> Can you post some pictures of the republican guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

F-16A 





F-16





F-16





Tucano





777 ICTU CO with 999. 















777 ICTU snipers 





Footage from joint training between Egyptian ICTU 777 and Bahraini special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Chief of Staff General Sedky Sobhy inspects military and civil police personnel in the Sinai who are working in cooperation to eliminate terrorist and criminal elements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Special forces operation in the Sinai.


----------



## Frogman

Navy special forces.


----------



## Allah Akbar

yeah very special force who loves to kill their own people but zero performance against the aggressor israel . thumbs down


Frogman said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

warrantofficer said:


> yeah very special force who loves to kill their own people but zero performance against the aggressor israel . thumbs down



Those arent special forces, they're Republican Guard. If you have nothing of value to say then don't speak at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

you don't need feel proud for them special forces or not but these days the eyptian army has no moral .when the army strikes its own people shows how much they are demoralised.i'm a soldier too. so i understand this better than you.its the part of the training


Frogman said:


> Those arent special forces, they're Republican Guard. If you have nothing of value to say then don't speak at all.


----------



## Frogman

warrantofficer said:


> you don't need feel proud for them special forces or not but these days the eyptian army has no moral .when the army strikes its own people shows how much they are demoralised.i'm a soldier too. so i understand this better than you.its the part of the training



Ok, Walter.


----------



## Johnlaw

The army has thermal vision. Idiots with AK47 don't stand a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


> Ok, Walter.



Yes your Army need to fight its own people other wise I could see the most brutal civil war on its way and that could lead to USA intervening buy the way what are your special forces called I mean those who belong to Army and those who belong to NAVY and also post their details I means weapons and other stuff


----------



## Frogman

Zarvan said:


> Yes your Army need to fight its own people other wise I could see the most brutal civil war on its way and that could lead to USA intervening buy the way what are your special forces called I mean those who belong to Army and those who belong to NAVY and also post their details I means weapons and other stuff



The Egyptian special forces are colloquially known as "SA3KA"/"&#1589;&#1575;&#1593;&#1602;&#1577;" or "Thunderbolt".

The Egyptian special forces make up a large part of Egypt's armed forces, they are in reality Egypt's elite troops. The Egyptian Special Forces Command overseas 8+ special forces regiments (army only) as well as the army's Paratroopers(although all Special Forces personnel are jump trained).

The 135th and 129th Special Forces regiments are in Egypt's first field army (although it isn't technically called that), the 222nd Air Mobile Brigade also comes under Egypt's Special Forces command.

The 117th, 123rd and 153rd Special Forces regiments with the 412th Airborne brigade are in Egypt's second field army.

The 159th, 141st and 147th Special Forces regiments with the 224th Air Mobile brigade are in Egypt's third field army.


Egyptian Special Forces personnel are usually distinctive due to their two colour desert or "sand" camouflage (which is used exclusively by the Egyptian Special Forces). All special forces regiments are motorized and use HUMVEEs or other soft skinned vehicles (usually) armed with AT wire guided missiles. They are usually armed with the AKM, SIG-55/0/1/2, M4A1 or MP5. They also use the FN MAG as their LSW and the RPG-7.






Egyptian Paratroopers (who fall under the special forces command) are usually seen in the Egyptian variation of the American m81 woodland camouflage. All paratrooper regiments are motorized and use small soft skinned vehicles such as the JEEP Wrangler armed with wire guided AT missiles. They are usually armed with the AKM, SIG55/0/1/2/6 or the M16A3. They also use the FN MAG as their LSW and the RPG-7.






The Egyptian Special Forces have several specialized units that are recruited from the Special Forces or Paratrooper regiments.

Firstly, Unit 777. 777 is Egypt's (primary) international counter terrorism and hostage rescue unit. 






Secondly, UNIT 999. Very little is known about 999, what is known is that its main mission is to fight behind enemy lines.






The paratroopers also have their own specialized force, known as the 27th special operations battalion. Almost nothing is known about their purpose or structure except that they are kitted out for HALO/HAHO jumps (dude on the far right in HALO gear).






Lastly, the Navy's Special Forces regiment/brigade. Usually armed with the AKM, SIG-552, ARX-160 or the MP5.











That's a brief view.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Johnlaw said:


> The army has thermal vision. Idiots with AK47 don't stand a chance.



Well, that's why we call them idiots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF Mirage-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Egyptian Military is the best military for killing Muslim Brotherhood people and their daughters.... lol, pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

AUz said:


> Egyptian Military is the best military for killing Muslim Brotherhood people and their daughters.... lol, pathetic.



Today there were photos of dead children in the Sinai. All killed by the Egyptian military. For the sake of Israel and its security. Even Egyptians have been shocked that it would go this far. The Egyptian military needs a cleanup.


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> Today there were photos of dead children in the Sinai. All killed by the Egyptian military. For the sake of Israel and its security. Even Egyptians have been shocked that it would go this far. The Egyptian military needs a cleanup.



What dead children are you talking about?

The operations are for the sake of Egyptian national security, whether they are beneficial for Israels security isn't of any importance to Egyptians.



> Egyptian Military is the best military for killing Muslim Brotherhood people and their daughters.... lol, pathetic.



Jog on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

A worthless hsramii military

Hope for their destruction


----------



## AUz

hussain0216 said:


> A worthless hsramii military
> 
> Hope for their destruction



Worthless? Ask their worth to their Israeli/Western masters...A cheap, yet powerful, tool to destroy Egypt, kill Muslim Brotherhood, and serve their American bosses in the region.

They are priceless!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> What dead children are you talking about?
> 
> The operations are for the sake of Egyptian national security, whether they are beneficial for Israels security isn't of any importance to Egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> Jog on.



It's on every Egyptian website. I love how you act as if you have no clue in the world about it. 

http://masralarabia.com/&#1575;&#16...5;-&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;






..............


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> It's on every Egyptian website. I love how you act as if you have no clue in the world about it.
> 
> http://masralarabia.com/&#1575;&#16...5;-&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............



It's because I actually had no clue about it, mainly because it hasn't been reported in western news providers. Until there's independent verification of this incident I'm not inclined to take Aljazeeras word for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> It's because I actually had no clue about it, mainly because it hasn't been reported in western news providers. Until there's independent verification of this incident I'm not inclined to take Aljazeeras word for it.



And that's not Aljazeera's word. That's the word of dozens of Egyptian news sources reporting 4 children were killed. Now, that's fine that you didn't know about it. But, don't be an a$$ and deny any atrocity committed by your military full of angels who can't do no wrong. 

I also doubt you can read any Arabic to realize who verified the report. And it doesn't make it any less geniune if AlJazeera decided to present the report.


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> And that's not Aljazeera's word. That's the word of dozens of Egyptian news sources reporting 4 children were killed. Now, that's fine that you didn't know about it. But, don't be an a$$ and deny any atrocity committed by your military full of angels who can't do no wrong.
> 
> I also doubt you can read any Arabic to realize who verified the report. And it doesn't make it any less geniune if AlJazeera decided to present the report.




Anything coming out of Egyptian news sources in the Sinai is to be taken with a pinch of salt. There have been many false reports released (all of which citing eye witnesses). I have never argued that the Egyptian military or the Security forces were angels, nor do I deny that they have committed atrocities. 

The article doesn't mention anything about verification (if I'm being blind tell me where it is please). The report may be genuine, however, I'm incredibly suspicious of Aljazeera due to their role in the propaganda campaign against the Egyptian state (not saying state TV isn't doing its bit). Unless there's independent verification I'm not inclined to believe it.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Anything coming out of Egyptian news sources in the Sinai is to be taken with a pinch of salt. There have been many false reports released (all of which citing eye witnesses). I have never argued that the Egyptian military or the Security forces were angels, nor do I deny that they have committed atrocities.
> 
> The article doesn't mention anything about verification (if I'm being blind tell me where it is please). The report may be genuine, however, I'm incredibly suspicious of Aljazeera due to their role in the propaganda campaign against the Egyptian state (not saying state TV isn't doing its bit). Unless there's independent verification I'm not inclined to believe it.



You can't read Arabic at all yet somehow you checked if their was a verification or not. And if we go with your words than the reporting in the Sinai on militant groups must also be taken with a grain of salt. 

Now, if you tell us otherwise then you're a reality denying ******. You're not inclined to believing anything unless it has a verification and the verification has to be from the military. Fvck off.


----------



## Frogman

> You can't read Arabic at all yet somehow you checked if their was a verification or not.



Why are you presuming I cant read Arabic?

I've opened threads using Arabic sources and (roughly) translated them into English. If its there tell me which paragraph and on what line.



> And if we go with your words than the reporting in the Sinai on militant groups must also be taken with a grain of salt.



Yes. There have been numerous false reports by private media organizations who support the military. 



> Now, if you tell us otherwise then you're a reality denying ******. You're not inclined to believing anything unless it has a verification and the verification has to be from the military. Fvck off.



Not necessarily from the military (or not at all). Any respectable human rights organization (or even the MFO/UN) or news providers (of which there have been exactly zero, respectable ones that is). My view is pretty much the same as yours, you don't believe the BS reports from private/state TV stations about Hamas and I don't believe reports by private TV stations aligned with the the MB. Whats with the anger?


----------



## Luffy 500

Can't believe there is a sticky thread on such a savage mercenary terrorist force who kills its own people under the orders of foreign powers. Egypt has been completely destroyed from the inside since the day US/Israel got a hold of its forces in 1979. The only way for egyptians to free and save their country is by cleansing the army & bureaucracy of zionist/secular filths.


----------



## Frogman

> Can't believe there is a sticky thread on such a savage mercenary terrorist force who kills its own people under the orders of foreign powers.



This military has been around longer than your nations existence and is one of the most powerful in the middle east region as well as the largest in the Arab world/Africa. As for your accusations, they show how little you understand about the political crisis that has been going on for the past few months.



> Egypt has been completely destroyed from the inside since the day US/Israel got a hold of its forces in 1979.



Yep, just forget the subsidized foods and goods provided by the military to Egypt's people, the schools, the centers for higher education, the hospitals, the buses, the trains, the metros, the sewage plants, the power plants, the nuclear research plants, the mosques, the churches, the roads, the highways, the blocks of flats, the sports/youth centers, the football/athletics stadiums and billions of dollars donated by them from their own budget over the past 2 years to aid Egypt's economy etc. etc.7

Just forget all that and make ill thought and platitudinous remarks. 



> The only way for egyptians to free and save their country is by cleansing the army & bureaucracy of zionist/secular filths.



What if I told you the Egyptian military's fighting doctrine is based on fundamental Islam....
What if I told you the overwhelming majority of Egyptians support their military......
What if I told you that no Egyptians care about what a man sitting behind a keyboard from 3.5 thousand miles away says.... 
What if I told you to jog on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agentny17

Hazzy997 said:


> It's on every Egyptian website. I love how you act as if you have no clue in the world about it.
> 
> http://masralarabia.com/&#1575;&#16...5;-&#1576;&#1587;&#1610;&#1606;&#1575;&#1569;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............



This picture is from Syria, not Egypt!!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

MB's Media has done well ... !!
Whoever terrorizes innocent people and fights the state "the infidel state" ..
Its police , army , institutions .. is consider to be a fighter for Islam , Shari'a & Legitimacy .. !!!!

Anyway .. we are cleaning this sh*t named MB ..
take "Kerdasa" as an example ..




















*Our HERO .. our SHAHEED , Police Chief General Nabil Farag .*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*We'll fight terrorism at all costs* ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Tabuk 3 Royal Saudi Land Forces drill with our Egyptian friends " Egyptian Armed Forces "

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


Is Egypt planning to get some more fighter jets which also has BVR with it ?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zarvan said:


> Is Egypt planning to get some more fighter jets which also has BVR with it ?



Please review the previous posts ..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

GLOBAL SKY Operation - CTU 777 : 1998

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

October 1973

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

# Knox class frigate [Damiyat (F961)]


In service: 2 ships: Domyat (F961) and Rasheed (966)
Displacement: 4250 tons
Crew: 250
Aviation: Helicopter deck plus hangar for one helicopter SH-2G
Equipment:
SPS-40 B two-dimensional Air search Radar
AN/SPS-67 Surface Search Radar
SPG-53 Fire Control
Sonar:
SQS-26 CX bow Sonar
SQR-18 towed Sonar Array
C3I & EW:
SATCOM Communication
Combat Data Suite
SLQ-32 Electronic Warfare Suite (V)5 active/passive Intercept
AN/SLQ-25 Nixie
Armament:
16 ASROC or 12 ASROC and 4 Harpoon SSM
One 5 inch 54 caliber DP gun
One 20 mm Phalanx CIWS AA gun
Four 12.75-inch (324 mm) torpedo tubes
Note: 1 additional ship is in Egyptian possession as a hulk







Descubierta class corvette
2 ships : 
El Suez (F941), Aboukir (F946)

Displacement: 1575 tons
Crew: 146
Equipment:
DA-05 two-dimensional air search radar
Elettronica Beta intercept
WM-25 fire control
Sonar:
VDS
DE-1167 LF hull sonar
C3I & EW:
SATCOM Communication
Combat Data Suite
Chaff Decoy Dispenser
Armament:
Eight Harpoon SSM
Eight RIM-7 Sea Sparrow SAM
One 76 mm OTO Melara DP gun
Two 40 mm AA guns
One 375 mm antisubmarine rocket launcher
Two triple 12.75-inch (324 mm) torpedo tubes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Iraq & Egypt restoring military relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

* Tiger (Type 148) class missile craft
* Ramadan class missile boat Launches Otomat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Frogman

SEAL 6 has come to an end this year with no casualties reported 

The SEAL course was started in 2001 after the experience gained by Egyptian personnel over multiple years in the US Navy BUD/S course. The course which is almost the same as that of the US occurs every year, all Officers and Non-Commissioned Officers serving in the armed forces may apply. Conscripts and Pvt.s may be selected in extraordinary circumstances. This course is usually a precursor to joining 'tier one' Egyptian Special Forces units. 







Archive footage:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> SEAL 6 has come to an end this year with no casualties reported
> 
> The SEAL course was started in 2001 after the experience gained by Egyptian personnel over multiple years in the US Navy BUD/S course. The course which is almost the same as that of the US occurs every year, all Officers and Non-Commissioned Officers serving in the armed forces may apply. Conscripts and Pvt.s may be selected in extraordinary circumstances. This course is usually a precursor to joining 'tier one' Egyptian Special Forces units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archive footage:



You guys are still using british WW2 paratrooper training helmets!!!!


















?


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You guys are still using british WW2 paratrooper training helmets!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



Only for training 

I have no idea why, its not like there's a lack of helmets or anything. Although the entire army is being reequipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

@Frogman,
There is a good article on the EAF and the African Air Forces by the AFM magazine of this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Frogman said:


> Only for training
> 
> I have no idea why, its not like there's a lack of helmets or anything. Although the entire army is being reequipped.


he is saying 
*You guys are still using british WW2 paratrooper training helmets*


----------



## Frogman

Imran Khan said:


> he is saying
> *You guys are still using british WW2 paratrooper training helmets*



Misread that. I still have no idea why its still in use, my best guess is that it became a tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Frogman said:


> Misread that. I still have no idea why its still in use, my best guess is that it became a tradition.



or may be purchasing department guy forget it since his whole 33 years of carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EA #03


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Frogman

The indigenous Egyptian upgrade of the M60A3. The Egyptian Army operates over one thousand M60A3 tanks, the overwhelming majority of which operate in mechanized divisions being phased out of armored divisions. The indigenous upgrade includes the addition of sloped armor to the turret area as well as side skirts, the indigenous upgrade also features ERA placed upon various parts of the hull. The upgrades also include a new indigenous fire control system produced by Arab International Optronics as well as other electronic upgrades (notice lack of a laser range finder on the 105mm gun as the M60A3 has). The indigenous upgrades hope to bring the M60 up to par with that of its Israeli counterpart (Magach 7C) although its not clear yet whether the 105mm main gun will be replaced with a 120mm gun. The exact details of the upgrade haven't been disclosed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anas Ali

her are clearer pictures of upgrades








i have a feeling that they are different sloped turret designs


----------



## Frogman

> i have a feeling that they are different sloped turret designs



They do have different turret designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Egypt Receives 1st US-Built Missile Craft | Defense News | defensenews.com*

Nov. 19, 2013 - 06:51PM | By CHRISTOPHER P. CAVAS|





_Sea Trials of Ezzat-class warship for Egyptian Navy: Sea Trials of the Ambassador MK III fast missile craft or Ezzat-class warship for Egyptian Navy by VT Halter Marine. (Video by VT Halter Marine)_

*WASHINGTON* — *While most military sales to Egypt remain on hold, the US is going ahead with the transfer of four new fast missile craft (FMCs) built in Mississippi.*

*The S. Ezzat, first of the Ambassador III class, was transferred Tuesday to the Egyptian Navy at a ceremony in Pensacola, Fla., where the US maintains an international student program.*

“The ship’s Egyptian officers have been training since July under US Navy instruction at the Pensacola Naval Air Station, where the transfer took place,” said Cmdr. Bill Speaks, a spokesman at the Pentagon. The rest of the ship’s 38-man crew will begin training in July at the same facility, he added.

“The US Navy has a lot of expertise to offer in making sure they’re able to use these platforms effectively,” Speaks said.

*The second ship, F. Zekry, is nearly complete, with delivery planned for December.*

*Two more FMCs, the M. Fahmy and A. Gad, remain under construction at VT Halter Marine’s Pascagoula shipyard, and are expected to be delivered in 2014.*

The 62-meter FMCs have been built under a US Navy-managed program funded largely under the Foreign Military Sales program. Begun in 2001, the program moved forward in fits and starts until the first construction contracts were awarded in Sept. 2008.

_*The stealthy, 700-ton ships are powered by three MTU diesels and designed for a top speed of 41 knots. The FMCs are armed with eight Harpoon surface-to-surface missiles and an OTO Melara 76 mm gun, with self-defense provided by a Rolling Airframe Missile launcher and a Close-In Weapon System Block 1B. They are designed to operate at sea for up to eight days.*_

The ships are specifically designed to defend the Suez Canal region.

The Egyptian Navy operates several classes of fast missile ships, built in the Soviet Union, Germany and Britain, but the last was delivered in 1982.

Delivery of the ships was questionable after the Egyptian military overthrew the country’s elected government of President Mohamed Morsy in July. A State Department review of all US military aid programs to Egypt was held, and some major US programs have been suspended, including the transfer of F-16 jet fighters, AH-64 Apache attack helicopters, and M1 Abrams main battle tanks.

Some programs, however, have been allowed to go ahead, particularly those helping Egypt to uphold peace treaty obligations with Israel, and assets to fight counterterrorism and security in Sinai.

“From the review we decided we will continue to work constructively with the Egyptian government and continue to provide assistance that advances our vital security objectives, like countering terrorism, countering proliferation and ensuring security in the Sinai,” Speaks said Nov. 19.

*“We will also continue to provide spare or replacement parts and related services for some of our programs and continue military training and education.”*

*The US provides Egypt with about $1.3 billion in military aid each year, second most of any recipient behind Israel.*

The Obama administration began holding up some of the weapon transfers in early October. The exact value of what is being withheld isn’t clear, but administration officials said in October it included US $260 million in cash, as well as hundreds of millions of dollars in military equipment.

“Our foreign partners rely on the US Navy's expertise in ship design and acquisition,” said a Pentagon source. “The Navy will continue to assist with acquisition and oversight efforts throughout the construction process and will also provide follow-on technical and training support.

“Ultimately, we want to see Egypt succeed,” the Pentagon source added. “We want to see the political roadmap succeed and result in a constitution that protects universal human rights and civil liberties, and a democratically-elected government through free and fair elections.”

Efforts to speak with Egyptian officials in Washington were unsuccessful at press time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@HRK @Frogman How many more you are expected to receive ?


----------



## Frogman

Zarvan said:


> @HRK @Frogman How many more you are expected to receive ?



Three.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Frogman Egypt should get some new Frigates and Destroyers and specially Sub Marines too at least they should go for 4 new Sub Marines


----------



## Shadeed

Frogman said:


> Theres been no official confirmation of from the armed forces itself but the Sig 550 and its variants have been widely circulated amongst members of the armed forces especially elite forces and paratroopers in addition to that the Sig 550 and its variants are built locally by the AIO. Me and friend were quite surprised that the paratroopers in the latest live fire exercise weren't using or issued to them.


@Frogman even if i would love to think so, i find it very hard to imagine the egyptians producing sig rifles. maybe the us-models (with help from sigsauer), but certainly not the swiss. too many restrictions concerning technology transfer... and a sig is nothing you reverse-ingeneer in a factory in helwan or maadi...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Very intresting the upgrade of M60A3 , his new exterior design give him an agressive look, nothing to do with the basic M60A3 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shadeed

@Frogman are the egyptians using the swiss-produced or the us-produced sig-models?


----------



## Frogman

Shadeed said:


> @Frogman are the egyptians using the swiss-produced or the us-produced sig-models?



Well its not really clear, the presumption that it was/is being produced under license came from an interview with the Minister for Military Production Gen/Ridah Hafez. The program delved (although in no great detail) into Egypt's military industry and showed several weapons systems and small arms which are produced under license or indigenous, among the small arms shown the SIG-550 and its variants were present. 


The video:





Picture:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shadeed

this is egypt special ops, i know that. but is it MoD or MoI? anyone?

and this doesn't seem to be an armed forces unit either...


----------



## Frogman

Shadeed said:


> this is egypt special ops, i know that. but is it MoD or MoI? anyone?
> 
> and this doesn't seem to be an armed forces unit either...



Both are with the MOI. The gentleman in the vehicle is one of the Central Security forces special operations units. The other gentlemen are with one of the Police Special Operations units.

Here's some other pictures which include the 550 series from the Armed Forces:

Special Forces











Paratroopers






Navy Special Forces






Navy Special Forces Frogmen






Republican Guard






It's not regularly seen with standard infantry though. The 550 series is in large circulation within the Egyptian military as well as the security forces, however, the standard issue rifle is still the MAADI AKM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Sky News report on the forces used to protect the Suez Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alshawi1234

Great images. Any info about armed UAV's? Would be a lovely recipe to deal with the rats in Sinai


----------



## mahatir

Alshawi1234 said:


> Great images. Any info about armed UAV's? Would be a lovely recipe to deal with the rats in Sinai


 
The rats come from gaza through tunnels but since the previous operation on Gaza tunnels which resulted in destruction and closure of border Tunnels no longer rats have a save haven to hide in.

Most of Sinai is safe, its only in northern Sinai where there is some problems near gaza border but more than 500 rats have been killed and over 6000 captured " mostly Palestinians , yemenese and afghans " and the remaining escaped to the garbish of middle east " Syria" where they end up killed .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> Sky News report on the forces used to protect the Suez Canal



Without logo ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

"BADR 2013"- A annual maneuver involving the Third Army, Air force, and Air Defence. This years BADR is the biggest since its inception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


> "BADR 2013"- A annual maneuver involving the Third Army, Air force, and Air Defence. This years BADR is the biggest since its inception.


Good By the way have you named them after battle of Badar and by the way Egypt need to get 4 to 6 new Frigates and also at least 4 new Submarines


----------



## Frogman

> Good By the way have you named them after battle of Badar



All of Egypt's national (which only involve the Egyptian Armed Forces) military maneuvers are named after famous Islamic wars.



> Egypt need to get 4 to 6 new Frigates and also at least 4 new Submarines



We have signed a deal for 2 Type 209 Submarines and rumor has it we are in negotiation with the Russians and Chinese over acquiring both Frigates and subs. As of now though nothing has been confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Frogman

Michael Murphy's BUD/S graduating class photo. The two officers in the very front row are Egyptian Navy Thunderbolt Special Forces officers.





John Kerry with members of the Egyptian National Security Counter-Terrorism Unit (formerly the State Security Hostage Rescue Force).







Lecture on the Merkava 3






Merkava model






Nightwings (paratroopers)






Paratroopers





Navy


----------



## Babur Han

@Frogman

Do the Troops learn here how to counter Merkava 3 or stenght and weakness of the israeli Tank ?


----------



## Frogman

Babur Han said:


> @Frogman
> 
> Do the Troops learn here how to counter Merkava 3 or stenght and weakness of the israeli Tank ?



Yes. There are full scale models/mockups as well for training purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Defence Minister Gen/Abdulfattah Elsisi visits units of the Special Forces at Inshas Sa3ka School. The Egyptian Special Forces are considered to be Egypt's elite troops, from which candidates are chosen to serve in more specialized Special Forces units such as ICT&HR Unit 777.


----------



## EGMI

Unit 777


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Frogman

Gen/Abdulfattah Elsisi visiting the Special Forces.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=405962172868104




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=405962172868104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Army





Sa'aka (Thunderbolt) Commandos
















CTU 777










999





SH-2G Super Seasprite @ Navy





EAF F-16s





EAF UH-60 Black Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Frogman

Photos from Col/Ali's (Military Spokesman) visit to the Suez Canal. Whoever didn't clean the camera lens needs a slap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## EGMI

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Frogman

EAF F-16C B40 over Cairo. The EAF will conduct the largest maneuver in its history in the coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Egyptian army destroys a car bomb in Sinai*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

A day in the life of a Police Special Operations Cadet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gen/Abdullfattah Elsisi oversees a tactical/strategic project by the Logistical Command. (Date: December 15th)






Gen/Abdullfatah Elsisi oversees the final day of a annual live fire exercise by Western Command in the western desert. "Ra3d-22" (Date: 16th December). Also oversees the opening of a military hospital in Saloom and visits the tribes of the western region.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=410323469098641






























Gen/Abdullfatah Elsisi oversees the principal part of (most maneuvers/exercises last for several days) a live fire exercise carried out by the Second Army in the Sinai "Nasr-10". (Date: 17th of December)





















Video will be up once one is available.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> ....
> Gen/Abdullfatah Elsisi overseas the principal part of (most maneuvers/exercises last for several days) a live fire exercise carried out by the Second Army in the Sinai "Nasr-10". (Date: 17th of December)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video will be up once one is available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces in Greece 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Ibn Batouta

> Raytheon Co., Goleta, Calif., has been awarded a not-to-exceed $70,000,000 firm-fixed-price contract for eight Advanced Countermeasures Electronic Systems (ACES) full systems for in country spares, three full systems to support software sustainment activities, 13 ACES Line Replaceable Units (LRU) to create a repair and return spares pool, and 21 ACES LRUs to support operation of ACES reprogramming benches at Warner Robins and Eglin Air Force
> Bases, plus a lifetime supply of diminishing manufacturing source parts to support future repair and return and production. Work will be performed at Goleta, Calif., and is expected to be completed March 2017. This award is the result of a sole-source acquisition. This contract is 100 percent foreign military sales for the governments of *Morocco, Egypt and Iraq*. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center/WWMK, Wright-Patterson AFB, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8615-14-C-6022).


Defense.gov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

FARSOLDIER said:


> Defense.gov



You wouldn't have a link for that would you. Any idea what this actually is because its baffling me


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Here is the link 

Defense.gov Contracts for Monday, December 23, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gen/Abdelfattah Elsisi oversees the graduation of a new batch of Non-Commissioned Officers and opens the Institute for Non-Comissioned Officers after its development based upon the latest technological and scientific standards.



















































Gen/Abdullfatah Elsisi honours one of the forces Non-Commissioned Officers who unfortunately lost his life along with a member of Egypt's Special Forces in a freak accident atop the Giza pyramids. His wife was present to receive the honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Great, great army. Certainly among the most powerful armed forces in the Arab world/Middle East.

Nice graduation.

Let us hope that more Egyptian - Saudi Arabian drills will take place in the near future again.

Of course also R.I.P. to the soldiers that lost their lives in that unfortunate accident.

Brotherly greetings from across the beautiful Red Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

al-Hasani said:


> Great, great army. Certainly among the most powerful armed forces in the Arab world/Middle East.
> 
> Nice graduation.
> 
> Let us hope that more Egyptian - Saudi Arabian drills will take place in the near future again.
> 
> Of course also R.I.P. to the soldiers that lost their lives in that unfortunate accident.
> 
> Brotherly greetings from across the beautiful Red Sea.



Hopefully. We always have large biennial exercises with Saudi be it naval/"MORGAN", on land/"TABUK", and in the air/"FAISAL". There will also be greater military cooperation as well as exercises with Gulf states as a result of "BRIGHT STAR" being cancelled this year. There hasn't been a "Bright Star" exercise since 08-09 which is sad because they are the biggest military exercises in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Frogman said:


> Hopefully. We always have large biennial exercises with Saudi be it naval/"MORGAN", on land/"TABUK", and in the air/"FAISAL". There will also be greater military cooperation as well as exercises with Gulf states as a result of "BRIGHT STAR" being cancelled this year. There hasn't been a "Bright Star" exercise since 08-09 which is sad because they are the biggest military exercises in the world.



Yes, that is correct bro.

Insha'Allah.

Can you tell me which was the last time Egypt held a military parade? Was that not during Morsi at the beginning of October last year? During the Sixth October Victory Celebrations?

Was there a parade this year to commemorate that?


----------



## Frogman

> Can you tell me which was the last time Egypt held a military parade? Was that not during Morsi at the beginning of October last year? During the Sixth October Victory Celebrations?



There hasn't been a military parade since the assassination of Sadat. 

October Sixth is usually commemorated with songs and dance and other works of art at the Opera House or there's fireworks at stadiums accompanied by the military's musical bands. There's usually a few flyovers and some Special Forces doing displays on the Nile or the Navy wizzing about with massive Egyptian flags on the vessels but nothing like what the military parades were.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The Egyptian Air Force receives three more new *EADS CASA C-295M*. The Egyptian Air Force already operates five EADS CASA C-295M's out of a ordered twelve aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>



The department for Morale Affairs is so bummy it's unbelievable. Using recycled footage from the past decade (2005ish) zahakoni feh 3ishti ya ragel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Third Field Army*
Mechanized Division (23rd)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Frogman said:


> The department for Morale Affairs is so bummy it's unbelievable. Using recycled footage from the past decade (2005ish) zahakoni feh 3ishti ya ragel.


 
still the kherfan think Sissi was assassinated last year on 7th of October and the person we are currently watching on TV is Just an actor

el 3alam deya 7'osara feha 7ata el lo2ma el 7aram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gen/Abdulfattah Elsisi inspects the Third Army's 23rd Mechanized Division. Of note is the presence of a new APC among the divisions ranks, the Panthera T-6. Nothing is known about how or when the APC was inducted or its numbers.











The photographer tried to hide the identity of the APC but his attempts were in vain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Over 160,000 army officers and conscripts will secure the constitutional referendum due to be held next Tuesday and Wednesday, in collaboration with the Ministry of Interior and the Supreme Electoral Committee (SEC)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

Very nice pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Sa'aka (Commandos) & Paratroopers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Videos and pictures showcasing the steps taken to secure the constitutional referendum by the Egyptian Forces and Interior Ministry.

Gen/Abdullfattah Elsisi visits units from the Egyptian Special Forces and Paratroopers.

Video in post #1109


----------



## Frogman

Continued from #1110

An 18 minute video showing part of the preparations and training units have gone through to prepare for securing the referendum.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=422343094563345





Wouldn't be Egypt without a good song to go along with it.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=422375671226754





Gen/Sedky Sobhy oversees a practical demonstration carried out by units from the armed forces and interior ministry. Video contains excellent footage of how demonstrations as well as terrorist attacks will be dealt with if required. Video features ICT&HR Unit777 Combat.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=422640801200241

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

AKINCI said:


> We should reunite our forces again.



egypt , libya , saudi arabia , algeria and morocco if they combine together they can be a strong force in arab world ..


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@rockstar08 :  You are too optimistic bro , "The Arabs have made an agreement to never agree "  
We put aside the relationship Morocco - Algeria ... For example in my opinion Egypt and Algeria will never agree to do a union, just for a football game they almost go to war Lol and have insulted their history on TV's channel ... Lybia and Algeria I don't think so ...

Morjan 14 , good example of muslim military cooperation


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

FARSOLDIER said:


> @rockstar08 :  You are too optimistic bro , "The Arabs have made an agreement to never agree "
> We put aside the relationship Morocco - Algeria ... For example in my opinion Egypt and Algeria will never agree to do a union, just for a football game they almost go to war Lol and have insulted their history on TV's channel ... Lybia and Algeria I don't think so ...
> 
> Morjan 14 , good example of muslim military cooperation



well just a little dream 
thats what i hate the most , we should learn some lessons from EU ,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Interior Ministry fast response teams patrolling during the referendum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

Very professional looking troops!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces stand next to a Renault Sherpa APC and the MRAP in the background is a new addition to the armed forces, the South African Reva V LWB.






Egyptian Special Forces






The forces used to secure the referendum return to their barracks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian police on high alert ahead of Jan. 25

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Naval forces conduct a raid on a vessel filled with drugs in the red sea. The raid was conducted by elements from the Egyptian Navy's Special Forces Brigade.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591801787578939

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Fantastic updates.

Egyptian Air Force in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

In Sinai , last week ..


----------



## Falcon29

What is it about Egyptian soldiers they all look the same. 

Is it the shaved sideburns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Just uploaded ..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy Officer Cadets undergo F.O.C.M.A training which includes training in hand to hand combat, close quarter combat, and exercises for naval visit, board, search and seizure operations. Of note, the instructors featured in this video are active Naval Special Forces operatives, they are the ones in the green combats or with instructor emblazoned on their shirts. At the end there's a airsoft fight between the instructors and the cadets, lets just say it doesn't go too well for the cadets.


----------



## Doritos11

Is wikipedia right about ~700.000 active army forces, thought the number lies around ~450.000


----------



## Frogman

Doritos11 said:


> Is wikipedia right about ~700.000 active army forces, thought the number lies around ~450.000



Nope, active military personnel is around 425,000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThisIsAllBS!

If Iran gets a nuclear bomb, will Egypt get it too?


----------



## Frogman

ThisIsAllBS! said:


> If Iran gets a nuclear bomb, will Egypt get it too?



Incredibly unlikely, for Iran to get the bomb, let alone for Egypt to get it as a response.

Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL course.


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces casually filming and texting from their mobile phones (cheeky) while strapped to the underside of a Chinook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Special Forces casually filming and texting from their mobile phones (cheeky) while strapped to the underside of a Chinook.



Haha, that looks great. I would love to try that above open sea while moving.


----------



## Frogman

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, that looks great. I would love to try that above open sea while moving.



Paratroopers would suit you fine then.. I would be much more comfortable in an IED protected Foxhound in a mounted light infantry role. It's not that I'm afraid of heights it's just I'm afraid of idiots pushing me.

The first ever batch of OCdts. to go through the Armed Forces College of Medicine which was opened today by the interim President and Field Marshall/Abdullfattah Elsisi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Doritos11 said:


> Is wikipedia right about ~700.000 active army forces, thought the number lies around ~450.000



quality far more important than quantity , they reduced their manpower number and focused on increasing their fire power, special forces and air-force fleet .

Most conscripts are used in farming and construction work related to the army owned projects to cut down costs besides Egypt like many Arab countries has high unemployment rate so it is good at some point to keep some of the youth off the streets.


----------



## EGMI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Seals





Post some thunderbolt forces training if available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Doritos11 said:


> Seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some thunderbolt forces training if available



You just did Doritos.

Thunderbolt or Sa'ka is the colloquial term for the Egyptian Special Forces. The video you have posted is of the yearly SEAL *course, *it's used to prepare Special Forces soldiers for life in the forces 'tier one' units, namely units like 777 ICT&HR, 999 (which itself is compromised of different units for different roles), or the Navy Special Forces Brigade.

There isn't much footage of them in training, although we do know what they go through.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

whats the number of mbt fleet and which types?


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> whats the number of mbt fleet and which types?



1,130 M1 Abrams- All in service.

Around 1,700 M60A3 tanks- number in service may be much much lower.

Around 1500 T-55, T-62 tanks upgraded to different standards in storage with only a very limited number in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> 1,130 M1 Abrams- All in service.
> 
> Around 1,700 M60A3 tanks- number in service may be much much lower.
> 
> Around 1500 T-55, T-62 tanks upgraded to different standards in storage with only a very limited number in service.



Do you guys produce/import tungsten or DU rounds..?


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Do you guys produce/import tungsten or DU rounds..?



Production of tungsten rounds is confirmed to be local, we still don't know if DU rounds are imported (I doubt they would be given we would need to procure a lot, makes more sense producing them locally), some rounds, such as tracer rounds are imported though (small scale purchases though).


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> Production of tungsten rounds is confirmed to be local, we still don't know if DU rounds are imported (I doubt they would be given we would need to procure a lot, makes more sense producing them locally), some rounds, such as tracer rounds are imported though (small scale purchases though).



Heard DU is absent from the Egyptian Abrams armour.. anyhow any link/specs of the local Tungsten round would be appreciated.


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Heard DU is absent from the Egyptian Abrams armour.. anyhow any link/specs of the local Tungsten round would be appreciated.



Yep, what the Egyptian Abrams has as its armour remains classified. What most ex-US tankers and tank nuts I have spoken to believe what the Egyptian Abrams has is a variant of the Burlington armour (which became the Chobham armour on the Chally). In anycase they believe it has the same armour characteristics as the M1A1HA.

As for the rounds...











Here's a pic from inside one of the factories...






All the above featured in an interview with the then Minister for Military Industry Gen/Ridah Hafez may he rest in peace. The interview took place 2 years ago and gave a glimpse into Egypt's military industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> Yep, what the Egyptian Abrams has as its armour remains classified. What most ex-US tankers and tank nuts I have spoken to believe what the Egyptian Abrams has is a variant of the Burlington armour (which became the Chobham armour on the Chally). In anycase they believe it has the same armour characteristics as the M1A1HA.
> 
> As for the rounds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from inside one of the factories...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the above featured in an interview with the then Minister for Military Industry Gen/Ridah Hafez may he rest in peace. The interview took place 2 years ago and gave a glimpse into Egypt's military industry



im talkin abt the specs brah.


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> im talkin abt the specs brah.



Same specs as those used and produced by the US, since they're produced locally under license.


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces showcasing some of their bomb disposal techniques.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> Same specs as those used and produced by the US, since they're produced locally under license.



If you are talkin abt the round in the last pic.. isnt tht a Alliant Techsystems training round (produced under license) by Egypt!?


----------



## Frogman

> If you are talkin abt the round in the last pic..



All the rounds featured in the above pictures are produced in Egypt.



> isnt tht a Alliant Techsystems training round (produced under license) by Egypt!?



I'm not much of a tank nut so I'm not sure what the round is, although we do produce several training rounds locally. Why is that hard to believe?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

_*The first pics = KEW-A1,M830 round... Egypt bought them from US...*_

US embassy Cairo cables:

Cable: 08CAIRO1353_a


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> _*The first pics = KEW-A1,M830 round... Egypt bought them from US...*_



May have done so in the past, however all the rounds showcased are produced locally. You are welcome to watch the video with the former Minister for Military Industry Gen/Ridah Hafez, everything on show in this video is produced locally and the exhibition was to show a part of what Egypt produces locally. As you can see the title on the stills means examples of Egypt's military industry.



> US embassy Cairo cables:
> 
> Cable: 08CAIRO1353_a



Date of cable 2008. Date of exhibition 2012.






Stills from said video


Small arms ammunition





Mortars






M88 Hercules






HETT





SIVF's and EIVF- modified M113s with turrets from Bradleys.






Small arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> May have done so in the past, however all the rounds showcased are produced locally. You are welcome to watch the video with the former Minister for Military Industry Gen/Ridah Hafez, everything on show in this video is produced locally and the exhibition was to show a part of what Egypt produces locally. As you can see the title on the stills means examples of Egypt's military industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Date of cable 2008. Date of exhibition 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stills from said video
> 
> 
> Small arms ammunition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M88 Hercules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HETT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIVF's and EIVF- modified M113s with turrets from Bradleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small arms.



You might produce other rounds KEW-1A is imported... while the rounds you showed in the last pic are from ATS deal... and i think Egypt imported KEW rounds from USA in 2002 (the last time) ...

US defence:

United States Department of Defense (defense.gov)

P.S: US army doesnt this round.. it is downgraded bro... also they have shifted to DU ...


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You might produce other rounds KEW-1A is imported... while the rounds you showed in the last pic are from ATS deal... and i think Egypt imported KEW rounds from USA in 2002 (the last time) ...
> 
> US defence:
> 
> United States Department of Defense (defense.gov)
> 
> P.S: US army doesnt this round.. it is downgraded bro... also they have shifted to DU ...



Everything, repeat* everything* in the pictures and video is produced locally in Egypt. The round serves its purpose to engage unarmoured and light armoured vehicles or structures, it does an adequate job at that, and as the cable stated Egypt already had superior rounds at its disposal prior to the request, and the round itself was already in service. I know they have shifted to DU rounds. The rounds in the last pic were being produced in Egypt, unless ATS started using Arabic numbers and letters to write on the rounds or started using our ammunition factories.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Units of the Egyptian armed forces arrived in Abu Dhabi to take part in the joint Emirati-Egyptian military exercise as part of UAE’s plans to bolster joint cooperation and coordination with sisterly and friendly countries.

The exercise aims at strengthening ties of joint cooperation and inter-operability as well as sharing expertise to leverage combat and preparedness capabilities in order to face challenges the region is experiencing .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Sa'aka / Commandos










Paratroopers











AF










Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Frogman said:


> May have done so in the past, however all the rounds showcased are produced locally. You are welcome to watch the video with the former Minister for Military Industry Gen/Ridah Hafez, everything on show in this video is produced locally and the exhibition was to show a part of what Egypt produces locally. As you can see the title on the stills means examples of Egypt's military industry.
> 
> 
> 
> Date of cable 2008. Date of exhibition 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stills from said video
> 
> 
> Small arms ammunition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M88 Hercules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HETT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIVF's and EIVF- modified M113s with turrets from Bradleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small arms.



Proud of you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

It would be great guys if you start a thread *made in Egypt, *like this one*:

MADE IN JORDAN*


----------



## Frogman

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It would be great guys if you start a thread *made in Egypt, *like this one*:
> 
> MADE IN JORDAN*



I would but there isn't that much information or details on what we produce right now, and if there is it's because it has been around for decades.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Frogman said:


> I would but there isn't that much information or details on what we produce right now, and if there is it's because it has been around for decades.


Yes, there are good amount of info about them, you need to look them up the Net.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

L'Egypte sur le point de s'offrir quatre Gowind de DCNS pour 1 milliard d'euros

According to French financial newspaper La Tribune, the Egyptian Navy is about to order 4 Gowind class corvettes plus two in option. The corvettes selected by Egypt would be of the "Combat" type as the vessels are set to be fitted by MBDA's VL Mica surface to air and Exocet anti-ship missiles.

*"Trois des quatre corvettes Gowind seront fabriquées en Egypte" *

DCNS' Gowind was competing against two other designs: The Meko A200 from German company TKMS and the Dutch Sigma design by Damen shipyard.

Integrated with SETIS, a combat system derived from FREMM, Gowind Combat Corvettes are true light frigates: They can tackle air, surface and submarine threats. The shock-resistant platform (built according to military standards), the small radar cross-section together with an excellent acoustic signature make it a high-performance surface combatant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Frogman

Ziyad-1


----------



## Frogman

Field Marshal/Abdulfattah Elsisi oversees a ceremony for OCdts who have just passed out of basic training.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=446741738790147


----------



## Frogman

Ziyad-1





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=608427509249700


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

In UAE "Zayed-1"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

SF "999"





Sa'aka / Commandos






EAF C-130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zayed .1

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## EGMI




----------



## Frogman

EAF F-16s night take off and patrol of the Suez Canal





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=261692154001586

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Paratroopers _ Zayed-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade operator armed with an ARX-160











Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade operator armed with an M4 Benelli (of note: the member above is part of a 'tier one' Special Forces unit within the Navy).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Airborne


----------



## Informant

I've hear Masr AK-47 has bad repo. Any info regarding it?


----------



## mahatir

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Airborne



Do you know the size of the unit and might it be used for overseas operations " MB monkeys in eastern libya ? " .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Airborne



ya basha ma2oltesh feha kam wa7ed el we7da ?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

It's a good news from cairo yesterday about those airborne units ..
but the helmets .. Seriously ?!!!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh




----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

mahatir said:


> Do you know the size of the unit and might it be used for overseas operations " MB monkeys in eastern libya ? " .







There is no accurate information online about that ..
But from video :

1 Armoured Battalion
3 Mechanized Battalions
1 Air Defense Battalion
1 Artillery Battalion
Special Forces Groups (saaqa / commandos)
** Signal/Recon Companies
H.Q. Command

This unit is assignment for overseas operations and quick reaction in/outside Egypt .


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Informant said:


> I've hear Masr AK-47 has bad repo. Any info regarding it?



You can google "AK-47 Maadi" ..
The results should help you ..


----------



## mahatir

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> There is no accurate information online about that ..
> But from video :
> 
> 1 Armoured Battalion
> 3 Mechanized Battalions
> 1 Air Defense Battalion
> 1 Artillery Battalion
> Special Forces Groups (saaqa / commandos)
> ** Signal/Recon Companies
> H.Q. Command
> 
> This unit is assignment for overseas operations and quick reaction in/outside Egypt .



Excellent force to deal with any major militiant group operating close to Egypt borders , I am sure this is set up to deal with any threats from Libya because there is not much in Egypt right now except sinai which is under the first army assigments .

Anyway it is important to have such forces ready to deal with any minor threats that might come out from Libya or Sudan , after all you border failed states and gaza to . 

How many special forces do you think the unit includes ? like 3-4 brigadges ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

mahatir said:


> Do you know the size of the unit and might it be used for overseas operations " MB monkeys in eastern libya ? " .





mahatir said:


> Excellent force to deal with any major militiant group operating close to Egypt borders , I am sure this is set up to deal with any threats from Libya because there is not much in Egypt right now except sinai which is under the first army assigments .
> 
> Anyway it is important to have such forces ready to deal with any minor threats that might come out from Libya or Sudan , after all you border failed states and gaza to .
> 
> How many special forces do you think the unit includes ? like 3-4 brigadges ?


libya is the source of all problems all the weapons in the hands of terroriests are from libya and the bad thing is it doesnt look good in the future without help from us or algira they may never be a country again


----------



## mahatir

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> libya is the source of all problems all the weapons in the hands of terroriests are from libya and the bad thing is it doesnt look good in the future without help from us or algira they may never be a country again



I get what you mean , there has to be intervension in Eastern Libya at some point by Egypt , I think this force was set up for this reason because this huge firepower and equipment for such a force is designed to deal with heavily armed militiants something you do not really have in Egypt. 

Something else if Sissi manages to work out things with Sudan and having some of these forces training on Ethiopia/Sudan border would help you a lot in your Dam negotiations . 

I bet these troops have been trained for extreme sabotage operations



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> libya is the source of all problems all the weapons in the hands of terroriests are from libya and the bad thing is it doesnt look good in the future without help from us or algira they may never be a country again



Anyway how many special forces can you estimate in this unit force ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> It's a good news from cairo yesterday about those airborne units ..
> but the helmets .. Seriously ?!!!


What are those armored vehicles?


----------



## Frogman

> Anyway how many special forces can you estimate in this unit force ?



I would guess around 3 battalions. Each battalion consisting of about 500-800 men.



> What are those armored vehicles?



The Special Force's (first picture) have been issued with the Renault Sherpa.

The APC's issued to the regular infantry are the Reva V LWB and Reva III LWB plus the T6 Pantera. 

Great amateur edited video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Frogman said:


> I would guess around 3 battalions. Each battalion consisting of about 500-800 men.
> 
> 
> 
> The Special Force's (first picture) have been issued with the Renault Sherpa.
> 
> The APC's issued to the regular infantry are the Reva V LWB and Reva III LWB plus the T6 Pantera.
> 
> Great amateur edited video.



I read on Debka citing a 10,000 commando force , by the way 3 month ago debka reported on Sissi plans to set up a special force to deal with internal and external terrorism threats . 

From the video and pictures its actually accurate I can see at-least 2 special force brigades , such a big force must be for a purpose more than Just dealing with internal terror , I guess it might be used in future to deal with threats in eastern libya


----------



## Frogman

> I read on Debka citing a 10,000 commando force , by the way 3 month ago debka reported on Sissi plans to set up a special force to deal with internal and external terrorism threats .



The entire reactive force is almost a division, i.e. 10,000 men, which include; special forces and mechanised infantry plus other supporting units, from the EAF for example.



> From the video and pictures its actually accurate I can see at-least 2 special force brigades , such a big force must be for a purpose more than Just dealing with internal terror , I guess it might be used in future to deal with threats in eastern libya



The reactive force would be the first units of the Egyptian Armed Forces to respond to any threat, however, they will not be the only units to respond to that threat. They are simply a force that is held at a higher state of readiness than the rest of the forces. 

I think a good example of how reactive forces work is 16 Air Assault in Her Majesty's Armed Forces.


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces operator with the ARX-160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Ukrainian KrAZ-6322 6x6 - 330 hp (246 kW) transport vehicles undergo trials in Egypt before a "large" shipment.






Egyptian Armed Forces Officers receive training in the Ukraine on how to effectively operate and maintain the new vehicles.


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Money, Money, and yet Money will talk when the Egyptian politics will settle down, and the budget will be freed from corruption.
> Egypt already showed a serious interest in a joint venture with Pakistan to make the J-17 locally, it will happen in the right time.



The EAF (Egyptian Air Force) is said to have already signed a contract for 24 Mig-29 M\M2, should have been the Su-35 instead and here is why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dino R. said:


> The EAF (Egyptian Air Force) is said to have already signed a contract for 24 Mig-29 M\M2, should have been the Su-35 instead and here is why


a new Egyptian welcome sir


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY




----------



## Dino R.

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> a new Egyptian welcome sir


Thank you sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> The EAF (Egyptian Air Force) is said to have already signed a contract for 24 Mig-29 M\M2, should have been the Su-35 instead and here is why



Good article. What are the cost comparisons? Since this is the main issue.
What about the F-15 s for EAF?
IAF gets it warplanes almost for free, so how can one compare cost wise.


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Good article. What are the cost comparisons? Since this is the main issue.
> What about the F-15 s for EAF?
> IAF gets it warplanes almost for free, so how can one copare cost wise.


I mentioned at the end of the article that the Su-35 is significantly more expensive than the Mig-29 M\M2.
As far as the F-15s, the United States refused selling them to Egypt twice, also the same with the F\A-18s, even F-16s above block 52, nothing!!! That is why the EAF needed a modern 4++ Generation badly


----------



## Dino R.

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What are those armored vehicles?


I noticed you had a pic of the UAE's Jobaria MLRS system, here is a review I wrote while back about it, hope you find it useful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Pass out parade for a new batch of reserve Officers. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=459454150852239

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Navy Officer Cadets undergo F.O.C.M.A training which includes training in hand to hand combat, close quarter combat, and exercises for naval visit, board, search and seizure operations. Of note, the instructors featured in this video are active Naval Special Forces operatives, they are the ones in the green combats or with instructor emblazoned on their shirts. At the end there's a airsoft fight between the instructors and the cadets, lets just say it doesn't go too well for the cadets.


That is a nice video, you can hardly find ones like that, very well made

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

Dino R. said:


> I noticed you had a pic of the UAE's Jobaria MLRS system, here is a review I wrote while back about it, hope you find it useful



Already told him the UAE military industry is a joke, he calls me jealous.


----------



## Dino R.

doritos said:


> Already told him the UAE military industry is a joke, he calls me jealous.


lol well they make some promising UAVs and drones, but that MLRS system was the worst idea EVER!!!!


----------



## doritos

Dino R. said:


> lol well they make some promising UAVs and drones, but that MLRS system was the worst idea EVER!!!!



UAE military industry is small, it's not able to produce on a large scale, most workers are foreigners, the only few local Imaratis they show on video for propaganda & media is separate from big teams doing the designing & think work. Most of it is tech transfer and western teams designing the weaponry with a local showing it off during an interview, they buy the product to place it under the 'Made in UAE'.
Even Linkedin shows the workers of Adcom, all you find is Europeans, Americans, Russians, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese. Since the pay is good many will have no issue to work there.

But i'm jealous so nvm


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Sissy is a dictator , sadly and there is no hiding that

Egyptian military has lost its credibility sadly, I believe the correct statement is


----------



## Dino R.

doritos said:


> UAE military industry is small, it's not able to produce on a large scale, most workers are foreigners, the only few local Imaratis they show on video for propaganda & media is separate from big teams doing the designing & think work. Most of it is tech transfer and western teams designing the weaponry with a local showing it off during an interview, they buy the product to place it under the 'Made in UAE'.
> Even Linkedin shows the workers of Adcom, all you find is Europeans, Americans, Russians, Indians, Pakistanis, Chinese. Since the pay is good many will have no issue to work there.
> 
> But i'm jealous so nvm


Oh yea, national UAEs can't do shit on their own! lol You r 100% right there! They only got the $$$ and thats about it! 
And no, jealousy has nothing to do with it bro, believe me I know!



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Sissy is a dictator , sadly and there is no hiding that
> 
> Egyptian military has lost its credibility sadly



Let me tell you something, regardless, when the presidential elections take place here in Egypt, and it is 100% free and honest, Sisi will win in a land-slide, like him or hate his guts, the guy is VERY popular in Egypt, plus, Morsi did a fatal mistake by ignoring the Millions who came out in protest, the very least ANY president has to do under such protests was to hold an early election, but Morsi came out in a long 2 hour boring speech and the only useful thing you got out of it was "F you, I'm the elected president, wait 3 more years till the next elections"!!!! Again, Sisi is extremely popular in Egypt, right or wrong, it is what it is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Democracy means allowing the bad leader to finish the term , clearly Egypt is far from Freedom
It also means reelecting a good leader

Very sad that decision of people was not respected

Fireworks were nice however


----------



## Dino R.

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Democracy means allowing the bad leader to finish the term , clearly Egypt is far from Freedom
> It also means reelecting a good leader
> 
> Very sad that decision of people was not respected
> 
> Fireworks were nice however


See that is what was unique about it, it is the same people who in less than a year turned on Morsi!! Simply didn't like what they got! I have no say that hardly ever happened in Modern History!!


----------



## Frogman

This is not a political thread, if you wish to discuss the ongoing political crisis in Egypt please do so in the ME section of the forum.


----------



## Dino R.

Frogman said:


> This is not a political thread, if you wish to discuss the ongoing political crisis in Egypt please do so in the ME section of the forum.



Sorry, you are right, but I just couldn't help it lol


----------



## Frogman

Dino R. said:


> Sorry, you are right, but I just couldn't help it lol



Just ignore these guys, they often have no clue about the intricacies of Egyptian politics or the events that lead to the deposition of Morsi and the crisis that followed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

Frogman said:


> Just ignore these guys, they often have no clue about the intricacies of Egyptian politics or the events that lead to the deposition of Morsi and the crisis that followed.



Yup I hear you!


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> I mentioned at the end of the article that the Su-35 is significantly more expensive than the Mig-29 M\M2.
> As far as the F-15s, the United States refused selling them to Egypt twice, also the same with the F\A-18s, even F-16s above block 52, nothing!!! That is why the EAF needed a modern 4++ Generation badly



Maybe Russia didn't want to sell Egypt the Su-35 either. Or is just too expansive to operate since it will need a whole new platform of its own.
The Egyptian generals who took that decision were certainly aware of the data that was in the article of the comparisons, so they know better.
I think if Egypt can have the S-300 or S-400 air defense systems (not just the Patriot that performed so badly against Iraqi basic Scuds), that will help in countering the F-15I and the F-35Is, along with some AWACS platforms from China or Sweden or better yet some high altitude, long endurance UAVs produced locally like the Iranian ones, which can compensate for the AEWs missing in Egypt if they are really missing !!!
Anyhow from my own knowledge about the Egyptian pilots at wars against Israel, I think that with the modern platforms Egypt has now, there is absolutely nothing to be feared from Israel, but a treacherous and preemptive strike like in 1967, which the Egyptian Generals take into account, and have now redundant means to prevent it from ever happening again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Maybe Russia didn't want to sell Egypt the Su-35 either. Or is just too expansive to operate since it will need a whole new platform of its own.
> The Egyptian generals who took that decision were certainly aware of the data that was in the article of the comparisons, so they know better.
> I think if Egypt can have the S-300 or S-400 air defense systems (not just the Patriot that performed so badly against Iraqi basic Scuds), that will help in countering the F-15I and the F-35Is, along with some AWACS platforms from China or Sweden or better yet some high altitude, long endurance UAVs produced locally like the Iranian ones, which can compensate for the AEWs missing in Egypt if they are really missing !!!
> Anyhow from my own knowledge about the Egyptian pilots at wars against Israel, I think that with the modern platforms Egypt has now, there is absolutely nothing to be feared from Israel, but a treacherous and preemptive strike like in 1967, which the Egyptian Generals take into account, and have now redundant means to prevent it from ever happening again.



Of course the Generals do know all of that and more. Like I said there are many other reasons why not the Su-35, price, political reasons, maybe the people who helped finance that deal, the Saudis and the UAE don't want Egypt to have such an advanced fighter, who knows! I'm only speaking from my own point of view, that the EAF is facing threats in Ethiopia now and the Egyptian government will have to do something about that Dam they're building there! And even if the EAF wanted more of a point-defense type of fighter, don't you think the Mig-35 with the AESA Zhuk-AE radar would have been a better choice? Price difference ain't that much! But again, I don't have the whole picture, and have built a pretty decent Integrated Air Defenses, using mostly Russian weapons for low and medium air defense, and they made the right upgrades to their old Soviet legacy sams and their radars, and they were depending only on the Patriot PAC-3 for their long range, but yes, I think they will be getting the S-300 PMU2 as it will integrate smoothly with the BUK and TOR systems they already have and even their old SA-2s. And as for the AEW role they have 8 upgraded E-2 hawkeyes but yes I agree with you, they need a better and more capable platform, however the Chinese ones won't work as they are heavily dependent on Israeli technology and I don't know how well can they be integrated with the current Egyptian systems, however the Swedish Erieye system even on a smaller Embrar jet would do fine. As for the UAVs Egypt already started licence building of a Chinese Medium Endurance UAV and they will make their way to a bigger one I'm sure, it is a must.
And yea, what happened in 1967 simply can't happen again now a days, not with the IAD systems Egypt has


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dino R. said:


> Of course the Generals do know all of that and more. Like I said there are many other reasons why not the Su-35, price, political reasons, maybe the people who helped finance that deal, the Saudis and the UAE don't want Egypt to have such an advanced fighter, who knows! I'm only speaking from my own point of view, that the EAF is facing threats in Ethiopia now and the Egyptian government will have to do something about that Dam they're building there! And even if the EAF wanted more of a point-defense type of fighter, don't you think the Mig-35 with the AESA Zhuk-AE radar would have been a better choice? Price difference ain't that much! But again, I don't have the whole picture, and have built a pretty decent Integrated Air Defenses, using mostly Russian weapons for low and medium air defense, and they made the right upgrades to their old Soviet legacy sams and their radars, and they were depending only on the Patriot PAC-3 for their long range, but yes, I think they will be getting the S-300 PMU2 as it will integrate smoothly with the BUK and TOR systems they already have and even their old SA-2s. And as for the AEW role they have 8 upgraded E-2 hawkeyes but yes I agree with you, they need a better and more capable platform, however the Chinese ones won't work as they are heavily dependent on Israeli technology and I don't know how well can they be integrated with the current Egyptian systems, however the Swedish Erieye system even on a smaller Embrar jet would do fine. As for the UAVs Egypt already started licence building of a Chinese Medium Endurance UAV and they will make their way to a bigger one I'm sure, it is a must.
> And yea, what happened in 1967 simply can't happen again now a days, not with the IAD systems Egypt has


since you seem to know a lot all i know in ground air defence is that they shoot enemy jets i have a qustion 
how could the isreali air force strike in sudan and enter syria air space without being detected or fired at ? syria for example have shot down turkish jet why didnt they deal with isreali like they did with turkey ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dino R. said:


> I noticed you had a pic of the UAE's Jobaria MLRS system, here is a review I wrote while back about it, hope you find it useful


We have a professional here @WebMaster @Aeronaut 

Regarding the analysis, I believe it's correct, but when we take UAE case into consideration, the most disadvantages of this MRLS don't really exist. in other words, mobility is a must for MRLS as they could be targeted after firing their rockets, but in UAE, there are immune top notch air defense system and air force which make targeting anything inside the country with precision guided missiles impossible from a country like Iran. 

What UAE did was customizing this MRLS to suit it's need. As you mentioned, Jobaria replaces a full battery of MRLS of 30 men crew with 1 vehicle of 3 men. As you know, UAE lacks personnel and need a massive firepower to counter the threat coming from Iran which has huge personal whom could be used to invade it like they did with Iraq. 

Another thing, this vehicle isn't supposed to fire all it's rockets at once, it depends on the nature of the threat.


----------



## Dino R.

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> since you seem to know a lot all i know in ground air defence is that they shoot enemy jets i have a qustion
> how could the isreali air force strike in sudan and enter syria air space without being detected or fired at ? syria for example have shot down turkish jet why didnt they deal with isreali like they did with turkey ?



Well the Sudanese air defenses are simply a joke! It is mainly dependent on AAA guns, MANPADS and vintage SA-2 Sams, so it was no match what so ever to the Israeli jamming capabilities. As for Syria, all I can say again is perfect planning on the IAF part coupled with really good EW (Electronic warfare) capabilities coupled with detailed knowledge through intelligence sources for gaps in Syrian Radar coverage and the syrian air force scramble times and such, the IAF is really good at that, and their radar and communication jamming equipment are some of the best in the world. As for the Turkish Air Force plane that was shot down, the Syrians used their new Russian Pantsir-S mobile air defense system for that, it is a stand-alone system and is very capable as it's radar can be turned on and a shot made at a very short period of time, plus the Turkish plane that was shot down I believe, if i remember correctly was a reconnaissance RF-4E, so those usually fly medium-low altitude, a perfect target for the Pantsir-S, however there ain't enough details about that incident except the type of Turkish plane and the Syrian system believed to have shot it down.
Hope that answered your question 



BLACKEAGLE said:


> We have a professional here @WebMaster @Aeronaut
> 
> Regarding the analysis, I believe it's correct, but when we take UAE case into consideration, the most disadvantages of this MRLS don't really exist. in other words, mobility is a must for MRLS as they could be targeted after firing their rockets, but in UAE, there are immune top notch air defense system and air force which make targeting anything inside the country with precision guided missiles impossible from a country like Iran.
> 
> What UAE did was customizing this MRLS to suit it's need. As you mentioned, Jobaria replaces a full battery of MRLS of 30 men crew with 1 vehicle of 3 men. As you know, UAE lacks personnel and need a massive firepower to counter the threat coming from Iran which has huge personal whom could be used to invade it like they did with Iraq.
> 
> Another thing, this vehicle isn't supposed to fire all it's rockets at once, it depends on the nature of the threat.



Thank you for reading the analysis, the fundamental problem is in the systems poor mobility specially in sandy-terrain!!! I honestly think the UAE put together such a system just for bragging rights to say "We have the world's most powerful MLRS"!! Tactically it simply doesn't make any sense I'm sorry! It is the nature of an MLRS system, its range, it is a theater system, like an area-denial type of system, it is not meant to shoot all the way to Iran at all! And the main threat to the UAE from Iran would be long-range Ballistic Missiles strikes not an invasion!!! I still think that MLRS system was a massive waste of time, money and resources. Also remember, no one enjoys air-superiority like the USA and Russia, they have MLRS systems, and the USA tries to cut-down on manpower more than any other country, why didn't they come-up with such a system?!!! The answer is simple, Mobility!!! What you are going to cut-down on in manpower in the Jobaria system itself you will still need for support vehicles and logistical support!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dino R. said:


> Well the Sudanese air defenses are simply a joke! It is mainly dependent on AAA guns, MANPADS and vintage SA-2 Sams, so it was no match what so ever to the Israeli jamming capabilities. As for Syria, all I can say again is perfect planning on the IAF part coupled with really good EW (Electronic warfare) capabilities coupled with detailed knowledge through intelligence sources for gaps in Syrian Radar coverage and the syrian air force scramble times and such, the IAF is really good at that, and their radar and communication jamming equipment are some of the best in the world. As for the Turkish Air Force plane that was shot down, the Syrians used their new Russian Pantsir-S mobile air defense system for that, it is a stand-alone system and is very capable as it's radar can be turned on and a shot made at a very short period of time, plus the Turkish plane that was shot down I believe, if i remember correctly was a reconnaissance RF-4E, so those usually fly medium-low altitude, a perfect target for the Pantsir-S, however there ain't enough details about that incident except the type of Turkish plane and the Syrian system believed to have shot it down.
> Hope that answered your question
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading the analysis, the fundamental problem is in the systems poor mobility specially in sandy-terrain!!! I honestly think the UAE put together such a system just for bragging rights to say "We have the world's most powerful MLRS"!! Tactically it simply doesn't make any sense I'm sorry! It is the nature of an MLRS system, its range, it is a theater system, like an area-denial type of system, it is not meant to shoot all the way to Iran at all! And the main threat to the UAE from Iran would be long-range Ballistic Missiles strikes not an invasion!!! I still think that MLRS system was a massive waste of time, money and resources. Also remember, no one enjoys air-superiority like the USA and Russia, they have MLRS systems, and the USA tries to cut-down on manpower more than any other country, why didn't they come-up with such a system?!!! The answer is simple, Mobility!!! What you are going to cut-down on in manpower in the Jobaria system itself you will still need for support vehicles and logistical support!!!


You convinced me, but still I love the vehicle. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Dino R.

BLACKEAGLE said:


> You convinced me, but still I love the vehicle. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


Thank you glad I can help


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dino R. said:


> Well the Sudanese air defenses are simply a joke! It is mainly dependent on AAA guns, MANPADS and vintage SA-2 Sams, so it was no match what so ever to the Israeli jamming capabilities. As for Syria, all I can say again is perfect planning on the IAF part coupled with really good EW (Electronic warfare) capabilities coupled with detailed knowledge through intelligence sources for gaps in Syrian Radar coverage and the syrian air force scramble times and such, the IAF is really good at that, and their radar and communication jamming equipment are some of the best in the world. As for the Turkish Air Force plane that was shot down, the Syrians used their new Russian Pantsir-S mobile air defense system for that, it is a stand-alone system and is very capable as it's radar can be turned on and a shot made at a very short period of time, plus the Turkish plane that was shot down I believe, if i remember correctly was a reconnaissance RF-4E, so those usually fly medium-low altitude, a perfect target for the Pantsir-S, however there ain't enough details about that incident except the type of Turkish plane and the Syrian system believed to have shot it down.
> Hope that answered your question


thank you sir .do you think this could happen to Egypt ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dino R. said:


> Oh yea, national UAEs can't do shit on their own! lol You r 100% right there! They only got the $$$ and thats about it!
> And no, jealousy has nothing to do with it bro, believe me I know!


Oh come on, UAE leadership is very smart and very ambitious, those whom we have been underestimating and laughing at are leading the Arab world in military industry, top notch small arms, UAVs, JDAMS, frigates, armoured vehicles, ammo...etc. If you say it's TOT, then it's not like Egyptians made Abrams from scratch on their own. UAE has a very very promising future. I admire their achievements in all sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Oh come on, UAE leadership is very smart and very ambitious, those whom we have been underestimating and laughing at are leading the Arab world in military industry, top notch small arms, UAVs, JDAMS, frigates, armoured vehicles, ammo...etc. If you say it's TOT, then it's not like Egyptians made Abrams from scratch on their own. UAE has a very very promising future. I admire their achievements in all sectors.



Sorry if i offended you brother, but the UAE military industry, well, not all that as you think it is!! Sorry, but its the truth!!! And this time it is not a matter of personal opinion. Again any Arab military industry is a source of pride for us all and I wish them the best, it will only benefit us all as Arabs.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> thank you sir .do you think this could happen to Egypt ?



No, not likely. The Egyptian system is a much much better one and been upgraded constantly. The Egyptians spare no expense when it comes to air defense and their system is the best in the region by far. Upgraded radars and command centers, mobile ones too, it has complexity, density and redundancy coupled with a strong fleet of combat aircrafts. The Sudanese system is a dinosaur lol and very limited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Dino R. said:


> Sorry if i offended you brother, but the UAE military industry, well, not all that as you think it is!! Sorry, but its the truth!!! And this time it is not a matter of personal opinion. Again any Arab military industry is a source of pride for us all and I wish them the best, it will only benefit us all as Arabs.


I'm not offended at all, I'm not even Emarati. But I think it's time for us to give them some credit. I believe of what I think of UAE military industry, as I have been closely following them in this regard. It's such a small country with big achievements. I don't care how they reached these achievements as long as it's theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We have a professional here @WebMaster @Aeronaut
> 
> Regarding the analysis, I believe it's correct, but when we take UAE case into consideration, the most disadvantages of this MRLS don't really exist. in other words, mobility is a must for MRLS as they could be targeted after firing their rockets, but in UAE, there are immune top notch air defense system and air force which make targeting anything inside the country with precision guided missiles impossible from a country like Iran.
> 
> What UAE did was customizing this MRLS to suit it's need. As you mentioned, Jobaria replaces a full battery of MRLS of 30 men crew with 1 vehicle of 3 men. As you know, UAE lacks personnel and need a massive firepower to counter the threat coming from Iran which has huge personal whom could be used to invade it like they did with Iraq.
> 
> Another thing, this vehicle isn't supposed to fire all it's rockets at once, it depends on the nature of the threat.



Do you mean that the UAE has a better Iron Dome than the failed Israeli one?


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Of course the Generals do know all of that and more. Like I said there are many other reasons why not the Su-35, price, political reasons, maybe the people who helped finance that deal, the Saudis and the UAE don't want Egypt to have such an advanced fighter, who knows! I'm only speaking from my own point of view, that the EAF is facing threats in Ethiopia now and the Egyptian government will have to do something about that Dam they're building there! And even if the EAF wanted more of a point-defense type of fighter, don't you think the Mig-35 with the AESA Zhuk-AE radar would have been a better choice? Price difference ain't that much! But again, I don't have the whole picture, and have built a pretty decent Integrated Air Defenses, using mostly Russian weapons for low and medium air defense, and they made the right upgrades to their old Soviet legacy sams and their radars, and they were depending only on the Patriot PAC-3 for their long range, but yes, I think they will be getting the S-300 PMU2 as it will integrate smoothly with the BUK and TOR systems they already have and even their old SA-2s. And as for the AEW role they have 8 upgraded E-2 hawkeyes but yes I agree with you, they need a better and more capable platform, however the Chinese ones won't work as they are heavily dependent on Israeli technology and I don't know how well can they be integrated with the current Egyptian systems, however the Swedish Erieye system even on a smaller Embrar jet would do fine. As for the UAVs Egypt already started licence building of a Chinese Medium Endurance UAV and they will make their way to a bigger one I'm sure, it is a must.
> And yea, what happened in 1967 simply can't happen again now a days, not with the IAD systems Egypt has



If the Chinese AEW planes "won't work as they are heavily dependent on Israeli technology", this means they are Dependant on American know how and technology, since personally I do not think Israel has any tech of its own, since I have been following this matter for a long time, So these planes might just work fine for Egypt. The Swedish option is very viable too.
The S-300PMU2 in optimal quantity will make Egypt's air defenses very strong, mostly when integrated with the other low and medium air defense systems, like you mentioned.
It is difficult to understand why the Egyptian generals opted for the latest versions of the Mig-29 (although a formidable fighter), instead of the highly admired Su-35. Maybe they managed to have an AESA radar for the Migs and have these Migs custom made for the EAF. I know of a small AESA radar made by a small Russian company.
The construction of the Ethiopian Dam is a very complicated matter, with many foreign hands involved, I have mentioned before, in a different thread that I suspected the Israeli hand through it Fellashas contacts and friends in Ethiopia, since I found it a very plausible strategic move by Israel and company to weaken and threaten Egypt up to its blood veins and arteries(the Nile); it was mostly within the election of Morsi and the Muslim brotherhood at that time, but now, we can see Israel's big brothers hands more clearly.
I wish the best for Egypt and the Egyptians, it is painful to see them fighting each other after all the turmoil to have a democratically elected government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The SC said:


> If the Chinese AEW planes "won't work as they are heavily dependent on Israeli technology", this means they are Dependant on American know how and technology, since personally I do not think Israel has any tech of its own, since I have been following this matter for a long time, So these planes might just work fine for Egypt. The Swedish option is very viable too.
> The S-300PMU2 in optimal quantity will make Egypt's air defenses very strong, mostly when integrated with the other low and medium air defense systems, like you mentioned.
> It is difficult to understand why the Egyptian generals opted for the latest versions of the Mig-29 (although a formidable fighter), instead of the highly admired Su-35. Maybe they managed to have an AESA radar for the Migs and have these Migs custom made for the EAF. I know of a small AESA radar made by a small Russian company.
> The construction of the Ethiopian Dam is a very complicated matter, with many foreign hands involved, I have mentioned before, in a different thread that I suspected the Israeli hand through it Fellashas contacts and friends in Ethiopia, since I found it a very plausible strategic move by Israel and company to weaken and threaten Egypt up to its blood veins and arteries(the Nile); it was mostly within the election of Morsi and the Muslim brotherhood at that time, but now, we can see Israel's big brothers hands more clearly.
> I wish the best for Egypt and the Egyptians, it is painful to see them fighting each other after all the turmoil to have a democratically elected government.



Not sure that the Swedish Government would allow selling any military equipment to Egypt.
Swedish companies may try to, and sometimes fool the government.

On top of everything else, Egypt has insulted Sweden and needs to apologize over the affair,
when two Egyptians were extradited from Sweden to Egypt, ending up in a torture chamber,
even though Egypt promised fair treatment.

This is 100 % against the Swedish value system, and caused great embarassment for
the Swedish Government internally, and after release, the Swedish Government have paid
Millions in compensation.

Probably wont come up in a negotiation, but the Swedish Government may just quietly reject the deal.

The blame is on the Mubarak administration, so Egypt can of course blame him...


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Democracy means allowing the bad leader to finish the term , clearly Egypt is far from Freedom
> It also means reelecting a good leader
> 
> Very sad that decision of people was not respected
> 
> Fireworks were nice however



Margaret Thatcher felt forced to resign mid-term by lack of support in her own party, 
and U.K. is still considered a democracy.
A true democrat understand when to leave.
Even better example is Willy Brandt, West-German Chancellor, who resigned
when it was revealed that a personal aide was spying for East-Germany.

Even if elected for a term, a true democrat will resign and seek approval for a new term,
when they screw up like Mursi. Just a poor polling result is no reason for leaving.
Hamas should have resigned several times, like the Israeli government.

Mursi obviously was an inexperienced politician.
If he had declared that he would resign, and call for new elections to confirm his leadership,
Egypt would have been in a much better situation, and he would not be in jail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Not sure that the Swedish Government would allow selling any military equipment to Egypt.
> Swedish companies may try to, and sometimes fool the government.
> 
> On top of everything else, Egypt has insulted Sweden and needs to apologize over the affair,
> when two Egyptians were extradited from Sweden to Egypt, ending up in a torture chamber,
> even though Egypt promised fair treatment.
> 
> This is 100 % against the Swedish value system, and caused great embarassment for
> the Swedish Government internally, and after release, the Swedish Government have paid
> Millions in compensation.
> 
> Probably wont come up in a negotiation, but the Swedish Government may just quietly reject the deal.
> 
> The blame is on the Mubarak administration, so Egypt can of course blame him...



There is a new government in Egypt, The Swedes know this, so the deal if Egypt is interested might still go through, by the way they have sold the system to Pakistan.
There was this submarine affair that did not work with the Germans too.
The German tanks to SA faced opposition.
Does this mean that Northern Europeans have something against the Arabs? While they pretend that the human rights record plays a big role in their defense sales, they give their best armaments for free or for a symbolic payment to Israel, the world's most notorious human rights violator apartheid entity.
Is there a lesson to be learned for the Arabs concerning this matter that most certainly hides more grievances?
At least Iran did understand this and started an overall self sufficiency program and achieved it.

There is this story of the Vikings coming to Andalusia and starting to loot villages, rape women and kill innocent people, in no time, maybe within 24 hours a huge Arab army faced them, surrounded them and killed most of them, the remaining ones, the elderly the children and the women were allowed to take their boats and go back to where they came from, they never came back again. Maybe this is still engraved in their collective memory. This is just to say that the values they are bringing up today do not belong to them, it is an irony of the times that these values belong to the Arabs who are criticized today by these looters, who are now looting history itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The SC said:


> There is a new government in Egypt, The Swedes know this, so the deal if Egypt is interested might still go through, by the way they have sold the system to Pakistan.
> There was this submarine affair that did not work with the Germans too.
> The German tanks to SA faced opposition.
> Does this mean that Northern Europeans have something against the Arabs? While they pretend that the human rights record plays a big role in their defense sales, they give their best armaments for free or for a symbolic payment to Israel, the world's most notorious human rights violator apartheid entity.
> Is there a lesson to be learned for the Arabs concerning this matter that most certainly hides more grievances?
> At least Iran did understand this and started an overall self sufficiency program and achieved it.
> There is this story of the Viking coming to Andalusia and starting to loot villages, rape women and kill innocent people, in no time, maybe within 24 hours a huge Arab army faced them, surrounded them and killed most of them, the remaining ones, the elderly the children and the women were allowed to take their boats and go back to where they came from, they never came back again. Maybe this still engraved in their collective memory. This is just to say that the values they are bringing up today do not belong to them, it is an irony of the times that these values belong to the Arabs who are criticized today by these looters, who are now looting history itself.



Nope, wouldn't export to Greece + Chile under the Juntas, Apartheid South Africa, North Korea.
Countries involved in Civil War are out. UN sanctions block exports. 
Democracies are acceptable as a general rule, non-democracies not.
Can't start exporting to countries involved in wars, but would obviously support existing deals.
Arab countries are generally off limit, due to bad forms of government.
Egypt is really doubtful with summary trials resulting in death penalties without people beeing heard.
In short, lots of rules, and also domestic political considerations.

South Africa nowadays, India, Thailand and Brazil are examples of non EU/NATO countries
that got approval. The Pakistan order is actually a little surprising to me.
Apparently they sustained heavy damage/was destroyed last year, and SAAB 
cannot get any technicians that wants to support a replacement deal due to the dangerous
situations for foreigners.

Even if the Egyptian justice system has multiple courts for complaints, and the death sentences 
may be revoked, it gives bad press.

May be wrong, but I don't think Sweden sells weapons to Israel.
Would have caused a lot of domestic problems.


----------



## The SC

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Nope, wouldn't export to Greece + Chile under the Juntas, Apartheid South Africa, North Korea.
> Countries involved in Civil War are out. UN sanctions block exports.
> Democracies are acceptable as a general rule, non-democracies not.
> Can't start exporting to countries involved in wars, but would obviously support existing deals.
> Arab countries are generally off limit, due to bad forms of government.
> Egypt is really doubtful with summary trials resulting in death penalties without people beeing heard.
> In short, lots of rules, and also domestic political considerations.
> 
> South Africa nowadays, India, Thailand and Brazil are examples of non EU/NATO countries
> that got approval. The Pakistan order is actually a little surprising to me.
> Apparently they sustained heavy damage/was destroyed last year, and SAAB
> cannot get any technicians that wants to support a replacement deal due to the dangerous
> situations for foreigners.
> 
> Even if the Egyptian justice system has multiple courts for complaints, and the death sentences
> may be revoked, it gives bad press.
> 
> May be wrong, but I don't think Sweden sells weapons to Israel.
> Would have caused a lot of domestic problems.



You can still find the Bofors everywhere I guess.
True about the Arab governments and their actions that give bad press in general, that is a sign that they do not know how to manipulate the media to their advantages like Israel for example, or better yet India that no one can surpass in bad governance, but they got friends with Israel and all of a sudden they became good democracies !!!?
What about Swedish companies, while they criticize bad governance they still give it nutrients. This is a Western policy in general, so they are not to be taken very seriously.

Read this please:

In 1986, a $285 million contract between the Government of India and Swedish arms company Bofors was signed for supply of 410 155mm Howitzer field guns.[6] In 1987, Swedish Radio alleged that Bofors paid illegal commissions to top Indian politicians and key defence officials to seal the deal.[6] The scandal contributed to the defeat of Rajiv Gandhi in elections three years later.[7] [8]
Bofors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The SC said:


> There is this story of the Vikings coming to Andalusia and starting to loot villages, rape women and kill innocent people, in no time, maybe within 24 hours a huge Arab army faced them, surrounded them and killed most of them, the remaining ones, the elderly the children and the women were allowed to take their boats and go back to where they came from, they never came back again. Maybe this is still engraved in their collective memory. This is just to say that the values they are bringing up today do not belong to them, it is an irony of the times that these values belong to the Arabs who are criticized today by these looters, who are now looting history itself.



Don't think so, collective memory in Sweden is all about Russia. 
Noone hates Russia, but we are certainly aware of Russias existance.

Those Vikings were probably from Denmark or Norway anyway, which are not great exporters of weapons.
Danes got much more severe beating in England + I would be very surprised if the average Dane 
even have heard about the Andalusian failure.

People are of course aware of the Crusades, but this has little/no practical effect on daily business.
In general things are done by the "book" so any would be buyer, would have to pass the needle eye.

Can't speak for Germany but I would not be surprised if the rules are similar.


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> If the Chinese AEW planes "won't work as they are heavily dependent on Israeli technology", this means they are Dependant on American know how and technology, since personally I do not think Israel has any tech of its own, since I have been following this matter for a long time, So these planes might just work fine for Egypt. The Swedish option is very viable too.
> The S-300PMU2 in optimal quantity will make Egypt's air defenses very strong, mostly when integrated with the other low and medium air defense systems, like you mentioned.
> It is difficult to understand why the Egyptian generals opted for the latest versions of the Mig-29 (although a formidable fighter), instead of the highly admired Su-35. Maybe they managed to have an AESA radar for the Migs and have these Migs custom made for the EAF. I know of a small AESA radar made by a small Russian company.
> The construction of the Ethiopian Dam is a very complicated matter, with many foreign hands involved, I have mentioned before, in a different thread that I suspected the Israeli hand through it Fellashas contacts and friends in Ethiopia, since I found it a very plausible strategic move by Israel and company to weaken and threaten Egypt up to its blood veins and arteries(the Nile); it was mostly within the election of Morsi and the Muslim brotherhood at that time, but now, we can see Israel's big brothers hands more clearly.
> I wish the best for Egypt and the Egyptians, it is painful to see them fighting each other after all the turmoil to have a democratically elected government.



I meant won't work for the Egyptians because they have Israeli technology in it. It is not confirmed but after the Chinese tried to buy the Israeli El\W-2090 in the late 1990s and the sale was blocked by the USA for fear of technology transfer to China, it was rumored that the Israelis still helped the Chinese with their KJ-2000 (I believe that is what its called) that they put on the Briev transport, I think Israel does a pretty good job and they do put foreign components together and make something unique out of it that gets the job done, and I have to say they do have some high-tech of their own, they are pretty good in EW stuff. I'd still pick the Erieye Swedish system, it worked very well for the Saudis and the UAE, it is very capable, and can fit on an Embrar small jet, or a similar size Saab (Business jet size) and in my opinion, instead of buying an expensive system that goes on a passenger-size jet buy a couple or more of the smaller system, it'll cover the same area and offer redundancy in case any of those systems is taken out vs one big one thats going to be like a sitting duck, on the principle of not putting all your eggs in the same basket, especially that Egypt is not like the USA, Russia, India or China, we are broke! lol
And what small Russian AESA you mean? The smallest one I know of is the Zhuk-AE made by Phazotron, and the Irbis-E but its a bigger one, is there any other ones? 
And as far as why they picked the Mig-29 M\M2, I think it is still the same mentality that the EAF adopted since after 1967, dependency on layered air-defense systems before the combat-jet and if any enemy aircrafts break through that then smaller point-defense interceptors will finish them off! A more defensive approach than a more aggressive one! That has to change in my humble opinion. But even that won't answer the question why not go for an AESA equipped Mig-29 variant!! That one I really don't have a definitive answer for! 
And yes the threat from Ethiopia is very real and very serious!!! The problem if that dam is built is not only going to make the Ethiopians get us by the balls, and not only we can't hit it after its completed and the reservoir lake behind it is full as doing so will cause a catastrophic flood surge that will devastate all of Sudan and can seriously compromise our own High-Dam in Aswan south of Egypt causing it to collapse and flood Egypt with even more water, if that dam is built believe it or not Egypt won't only be completely helpless to touch it, we will actually have to protect it as it will be a of strategic importance to us!!! It has to be protected or else an enemy can go hit us down there where it'll be much easier!!! It is a nightmare!! Has to be stopped no matter what the coast is!!! And from what I see now a days in Egypt I think they are seriously gearing-up to do something, I mean they are gonna have to no matter what!!!! And Yes, the Israelis do have a big hand in that project, they know what effect it will have on Egypt and how vulnerable it will make us, so yea, its been their plan for a long time, and Ethiopia tried twice before to get it done but couldn't due to pressure from Egypt but they took advantage of the situation with the Arab spring all over the Middle East and Egypt simply being too busy with internal conflict and got it off the ground! Can't blame' em though!
And thank you for your words, and thank you for the intelligent conversation, you do know your shit obviously and its hard to find knowledgeable people like you


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The SC said:


> You can still find the Bofors everywhere I guess



Yes, probably the all time largest success,
but this was also produced under license by others.
Sometimes weapons get reexported illegally like the RBS-70 to Dubai & Ahrain.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We have a professional here @WebMaster @Aeronaut
> 
> Regarding the analysis, I believe it's correct, but when we take UAE case into consideration, the most disadvantages of this MRLS don't really exist. in other words, mobility is a must for MRLS as they could be targeted after firing their rockets, but in UAE, there are immune top notch air defense system and air force which make targeting anything inside the country with precision guided missiles impossible from a country like Iran.
> 
> What UAE did was customizing this MRLS to suit it's need. As you mentioned, Jobaria replaces a full battery of MRLS of 30 men crew with 1 vehicle of 3 men. As you know, UAE lacks personnel and need a massive firepower to counter the threat coming from Iran which has huge personal whom could be used to invade it like they did with Iraq.
> 
> Another thing, this vehicle isn't supposed to fire all it's rockets at once, it depends on the nature of the threat.


Proffessionals are military profs guys..


----------



## Dino R.

A.P. Richelieu said:


> Margaret Thatcher felt forced to resign mid-term by lack of support in her own party,
> and U.K. is still considered a democracy.
> A true democrat understand when to leave.
> Even better example is Willy Brandt, West-German Chancellor, who resigned
> when it was revealed that a personal aide was spying for East-Germany.
> 
> Even if elected for a term, a true democrat will resign and seek approval for a new term,
> when they screw up like Mursi. Just a poor polling result is no reason for leaving.
> Hamas should have resigned several times, like the Israeli government.
> 
> Mursi obviously was an inexperienced politician.
> If he had declared that he would resign, and call for new elections to confirm his leadership,
> Egypt would have been in a much better situation, and he would not be in jail.



Very well said....



The SC said:


> There is a new government in Egypt, The Swedes know this, so the deal if Egypt is interested might still go through, by the way they have sold the system to Pakistan.
> There was this submarine affair that did not work with the Germans too.
> The German tanks to SA faced opposition.
> Does this mean that Northern Europeans have something against the Arabs? While they pretend that the human rights record plays a big role in their defense sales, they give their best armaments for free or for a symbolic payment to Israel, the world's most notorious human rights violator apartheid entity.
> Is there a lesson to be learned for the Arabs concerning this matter that most certainly hides more grievances?
> At least Iran did understand this and started an overall self sufficiency program and achieved it.
> 
> There is this story of the Vikings coming to Andalusia and starting to loot villages, rape women and kill innocent people, in no time, maybe within 24 hours a huge Arab army faced them, surrounded them and killed most of them, the remaining ones, the elderly the children and the women were allowed to take their boats and go back to where they came from, they never came back again. Maybe this is still engraved in their collective memory. This is just to say that the values they are bringing up today do not belong to them, it is an irony of the times that these values belong to the Arabs who are criticized today by these looters, who are now looting history itself.



Again, very well said on your part too, you truly have a head on your shoulders! God bless!


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The SC said:


> Read this please:
> 
> In 1986, a $285 million contract between the Government of India and Swedish arms company Bofors was signed for supply of 410 155mm Howitzer field guns.[6] In 1987, Swedish Radio alleged that Bofors paid illegal commissions to top Indian politicians and key defence officials to seal the deal.[6] The scandal contributed to the defeat of Rajiv Gandhi in elections three years later.[7] [8]
> Bofors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


India is considered a democracy, so that is not a problem.

Well known in Sweden.
Bofors was banned in India after this affair, until the last war vs Pakistan. 
The Haubits 77 proved to be so useful, that the ban was revoked by India, in order to get spare parts.

Personally I think it is positive that foul play was revealed by the Swedes.
Politicians/Arnament companies know that foul play can and will be exposed
and the domestic political prize can be high.


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> You can still find the Bofors everywhere I guess.
> True about the Arab governments and their actions that give bad press in general, that is a sign that they do not know how to manipulate the media to their advantages like Israel for example, or better yet India that no one can surpass in bad governance, but they got friends with Israel and all of a sudden they became good democracies !!!?
> What about Swedish companies, while they criticize bad governance they still give it nutrients. This is a Western policy in general, so they are not to be taken very seriously.
> 
> Read this please:
> 
> In 1986, a $285 million contract between the Government of India and Swedish arms company Bofors was signed for supply of 410 155mm Howitzer field guns.[6] In 1987, Swedish Radio alleged that Bofors paid illegal commissions to top Indian politicians and key defence officials to seal the deal.[6] The scandal contributed to the defeat of Rajiv Gandhi in elections three years later.[7] [8]
> Bofors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And this:

*Swedish weapons sold to dictatorships: agency*
Published: 22 Feb 2012 15:45 GMT+01:00
Updated: 22 Feb 2012 15:45 GMT+01:00





 


*Fresh figures from the Swedish Agency for Non-proliferation and Export Controls (Inspektionen för strategiska produkter, ISP) show that a large percentage of Swedish arms exports go to undemocratic countries and dictatorships, despite a decision from the Riksdag last year to tighten regulation on arms exports. *


“I am terribly disappointed to see exports to dictatorships soaring. It is a radical increase compared to previous years, despite the Riksdag's decision from last year to tighten arms export rules,” said Anna Ek, head of the Swedish Peace and Arbitration Society, SPAS, (Svenska Freds), to daily Dagens Nyheter (DN).

The figures show that Swedish companies in 2011 exported defence materials worth 13.9 billion kronor ($2.1 billion), staying more or less on the same level as the previous year.

Swedish arms sales to Thailand, Saudi Arabia, India, Pakistan and the United Arab Emirates made up 60 percent of the sales in 2011.

37 percent went to other EU countries and established cooperation nations such as the US, Canada and South Africa, according to ISP.

"In 2011 it was the export of Jas 39 Gripen fighter jets to Thailand and the airborne surveillance system Erieye to the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan," wrote the director general of ISP, Andreas Ekman Duse in a DN editorial.



But Ek blames Swedish minister for trade Ewa Björling for the fact that the majority of arms sales go to undemocratic countries or dictatorships.

“Björling says that she feels comfortable with how the ISP deals with it. I am guessing the regimes of these countries are also feeling comfortable,” said Ek to DN.

Björling did not want to comment on the propriety in selling arms to countries like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, pointing to how the Swedish Agency for Non-proliferation and Export Controls is an independent agency which, together with the Export Control Council, a special parliamentary advisory body, weighs together all factors, of which human rights is one.

“Sometimes they reach the conclusion to allow export and sometimes not. And this judgement is ultimately about Sweden's security,” said Björling to news agency TT.

How that works with selling weapons to India and Pakistan, Björling chose not to answer. Instead she referred the question to ISP.

According to Björling, Sweden's rules on selling arms to dictatorships are strict and she is hoping to form a committee to work on ways to tighten Swedish arms export controls further.

And Ekman Duse agrees with her.

“For countries lacking in human rights, the rules stipulate that equipment which could potentially be used against the own population should not be exported,” he told DN.

The anti-tank weapons sold to Saudi Arabia, for example, are not meant to be used for internal struggles but only if another country would invade, according to Ekman Duse.

He did not want to speculate on whether it would be possible for the regime to use these in case of insurrection, as was seen in Syria.

Also, the export to the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia aside, Swedish arms exports to the Middle East and North Africa was limited, according to ISP.

TT/Rebecca Martin (news@thelocal.se)
Swedish weapons sold to dictatorships: agency Published: 22 Feb 2012 15:45 GMT+01:00 Updated: 22 Feb 2012 15:45 GMT+01:00 Facebook Twitter Google+ reddit Fresh figures from the Swedish Agency for Non-proliferation and Export Controls (Inspektionen för strategiska produkter, ISP) show that a large percentage of Swedish arms exports go to undemocratic countries and dictatorships, despite a decision from the Riksdag last year to tighten regulation on arms exports. “I am terribly disappointed to see exports to dictatorships soaring. It is a radical increase compared to previous years, despite the Riksdag's decision from last year to tighten arms export rules,” said Anna Ek, head of the Swedish Peace and Arbitration Society, SPAS, (Svenska Freds), to daily Dagens Nyheter (DN). The figures show that Swedish companies in 2011 exported defence materials worth 13.9 billion kronor ($2.1 billion), staying more or less on the same level as the previous year. Swedish arms sales to Thailand, Saudi Arabia, India, Pakistan and the United Arab Emirates made up 60 percent of the sales in 2011. 37 percent went to other EU countries and established cooperation nations such as the US, Canada and South Africa, according to ISP. "In 2011 it was the export of Jas 39 Gripen fighter jets to Thailand and the airborne surveillance system Erieye to the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan," wrote the director general of ISP, Andreas Ekman Duse in a DN editorial. But Ek blames Swedish minister for trade Ewa Björling for the fact that the majority of arms sales go to undemocratic countries or dictatorships. “Björling says that she feels comfortable with how the ISP deals with it. I am guessing the regimes of these countries are also feeling comfortable,” said Ek to DN. Björling did not want to comment on the propriety in selling arms to countries like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, pointing to how the Swedish Agency for Non-proliferation and Export Controls is an independent agency which, together with the Export Control Council, a special parliamentary advisory body, weighs together all factors, of which human rights is one. “Sometimes they reach the conclusion to allow export and sometimes not. And this judgement is ultimately about Sweden's security,” said Björling to news agency TT. How that works with selling weapons to India and Pakistan, Björling chose not to answer. Instead she referred the question to ISP. According to Björling, Sweden's rules on selling arms to dictatorships are strict and she is hoping to form a committee to work on ways to tighten Swedish arms export controls further. And Ekman Duse agrees with her. “For countries lacking in human rights, the rules stipulate that equipment which could potentially be used against the own population should not be exported,” he told DN. The anti-tank weapons sold to Saudi Arabia, for example, are not meant to be used for internal struggles but only if another country would invade, according to Ekman Duse. He did not want to speculate on whether it would be possible for the regime to use these in case of insurrection, as was seen in Syria. Also, the export to the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia aside, Swedish arms exports to the Middle East and North Africa was limited, according to ISP. TT/Rebecca Martin (news@thelocal.se)


----------



## Dino R.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Proffessionals are military profs guys..



You don't have to be in the military or ex-military to be a professional bro! One of the most influential people in the American military thinking and strategy, Pierre Sprey, one of the people behind the F-16 and the A-10, never served a day in uniform! And you don't know anyone's background, he or she might be more qualified than you have ever though  Just chill and have fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

Right now we are busy with the former CEO OF Swedish Telecom (Telia) for bribery in Whateveristan,
(he already had to resign, but now may face a 100M$+ lawsuit) and possible bribes to Greece on their EriEye purchase 15 years ago. 
Ericsson Telecom has sued the reponsible managers for misusing of funds.
Shit happens, but hopefully this will give negative feedack.


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

The SC said:


> And this:
> 
> *Swedish weapons sold to dictatorships: agency*
> Published: 22 Feb 2012 15:45 GMT+01:00
> Updated: 22 Feb 2012 15:45 GMT+01:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fresh figures from the Swedish Agency for Non-proliferation and Export Controls (Inspektionen för strategiska produkter, ISP) show that a large percentage of Swedish arms exports go to undemocratic countries and dictatorships, despite a decision from the Riksdag last year to tighten regulation on arms exports. *
> 
> 
> “I am terribly disappointed to see exports to dictatorships soaring. It is a radical increase compared to previous years, despite the Riksdag's decision from last year to tighten arms export rules,” said Anna Ek, head of the Swedish Peace and Arbitration Society, SPAS, (Svenska Freds), to daily Dagens Nyheter (DN).
> 
> The figures show that Swedish companies in 2011 exported defence materials worth 13.9 billion kronor ($2.1 billion), staying more or less on the same level as the previous year.
> 
> Swedish arms sales to Thailand, Saudi Arabia, India, Pakistan and the United Arab Emirates made up 60 percent of the sales in 2011.
> 
> 37 percent went to other EU countries and established cooperation nations such as the US, Canada and South Africa, according to ISP.
> 
> "In 2011 it was the export of Jas 39 Gripen fighter jets to Thailand and the airborne surveillance system Erieye to the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan," wrote the director general of ISP, Andreas Ekman Duse in a DN editorial.
> 
> 
> 
> But Ek blames Swedish minister for trade Ewa Björling for the fact that the majority of arms sales go to undemocratic countries or dictatorships.
> 
> “Björling says that she feels comfortable with how the ISP deals with it. I am guessing the regimes of these countries are also feeling comfortable,” said Ek to DN.
> 
> Björling did not want to comment on the propriety in selling arms to countries like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, pointing to how the Swedish Agency for Non-proliferation and Export Controls is an independent agency which, together with the Export Control Council, a special parliamentary advisory body, weighs together all factors, of which human rights is one.
> 
> “Sometimes they reach the conclusion to allow export and sometimes not. And this judgement is ultimately about Sweden's security,” said Björling to news agency TT.
> 
> How that works with selling weapons to India and Pakistan, Björling chose not to answer. Instead she referred the question to ISP.
> 
> According to Björling, Sweden's rules on selling arms to dictatorships are strict and she is hoping to form a committee to work on ways to tighten Swedish arms export controls further.
> 
> And Ekman Duse agrees with her.
> 
> “For countries lacking in human rights, the rules stipulate that equipment which could potentially be used against the own population should not be exported,” he told DN.
> 
> The anti-tank weapons sold to Saudi Arabia, for example, are not meant to be used for internal struggles but only if another country would invade, according to Ekman Duse.
> 
> He did not want to speculate on whether it would be possible for the regime to use these in case of insurrection, as was seen in Syria.
> 
> Also, the export to the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia aside, Swedish arms exports to the Middle East and North Africa was limited, according to ISP.
> 
> TT/Rebecca Martin (news@thelocal.se)
> Swedish weapons sold to dictatorships: agency Published: 22 Feb 2012 15:45 GMT+01:00 Updated: 22 Feb 2012 15:45 GMT+01:00 Facebook Twitter Google+ reddit Fresh figures from the Swedish Agency for Non-proliferation and Export Controls (Inspektionen för strategiska produkter, ISP) show that a large percentage of Swedish arms exports go to undemocratic countries and dictatorships, despite a decision from the Riksdag last year to tighten regulation on arms exports. “I am terribly disappointed to see exports to dictatorships soaring. It is a radical increase compared to previous years, despite the Riksdag's decision from last year to tighten arms export rules,” said Anna Ek, head of the Swedish Peace and Arbitration Society, SPAS, (Svenska Freds), to daily Dagens Nyheter (DN). The figures show that Swedish companies in 2011 exported defence materials worth 13.9 billion kronor ($2.1 billion), staying more or less on the same level as the previous year. Swedish arms sales to Thailand, Saudi Arabia, India, Pakistan and the United Arab Emirates made up 60 percent of the sales in 2011. 37 percent went to other EU countries and established cooperation nations such as the US, Canada and South Africa, according to ISP. "In 2011 it was the export of Jas 39 Gripen fighter jets to Thailand and the airborne surveillance system Erieye to the United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia and Pakistan," wrote the director general of ISP, Andreas Ekman Duse in a DN editorial. But Ek blames Swedish minister for trade Ewa Björling for the fact that the majority of arms sales go to undemocratic countries or dictatorships. “Björling says that she feels comfortable with how the ISP deals with it. I am guessing the regimes of these countries are also feeling comfortable,” said Ek to DN. Björling did not want to comment on the propriety in selling arms to countries like Saudi Arabia and Pakistan, pointing to how the Swedish Agency for Non-proliferation and Export Controls is an independent agency which, together with the Export Control Council, a special parliamentary advisory body, weighs together all factors, of which human rights is one. “Sometimes they reach the conclusion to allow export and sometimes not. And this judgement is ultimately about Sweden's security,” said Björling to news agency TT. How that works with selling weapons to India and Pakistan, Björling chose not to answer. Instead she referred the question to ISP. According to Björling, Sweden's rules on selling arms to dictatorships are strict and she is hoping to form a committee to work on ways to tighten Swedish arms export controls further. And Ekman Duse agrees with her. “For countries lacking in human rights, the rules stipulate that equipment which could potentially be used against the own population should not be exported,” he told DN. The anti-tank weapons sold to Saudi Arabia, for example, are not meant to be used for internal struggles but only if another country would invade, according to Ekman Duse. He did not want to speculate on whether it would be possible for the regime to use these in case of insurrection, as was seen in Syria. Also, the export to the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia aside, Swedish arms exports to the Middle East and North Africa was limited, according to ISP. TT/Rebecca Martin (news@thelocal.se)




Yes, I also read this some time ago.
Svenska Freds does not want Sweden to export weapons PERIOD.
Truth is that Sweden cannot afford to be self reliant without exports, so bad idea.

Helping SaudiArabia with AT missiles was a big scandal a few months ago,
even though it technically meet the rules, I think this deal will not continue as planned. 
Only contractual obligations will be met.

Selling EriEye to Pakistan was a surprise to me. UAE as well.
Not really something very useful in a civil war, so OK.

No problems with India/Thailand/NATO.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dino R. said:


> You don't have to be in the military or ex-military to be a professional bro! One of the most influential people in the American military thinking and strategy, Pierre Sprey, one of the people behind the F-16 and the A-10, never served a day in uniform! And you don't know anyone's background, he or she might be more qualified than you have ever though  Just chill and have fun


I'm talking abt the label thingy .. On the forum .. The professionals have it on their profile..


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> I meant won't work for the Egyptians because they have Israeli technology in it. It is not confirmed but after the Chinese tried to buy the Israeli El\W-2090 in the late 1990s and the sale was blocked by the USA for fear of technology transfer to China, it was rumored that the Israelis still helped the Chinese with their KJ-2000 (I believe that is what its called) that they put on the Briev transport, I think Israel does a pretty good job and they do put foreign components together and make something unique out of it that gets the job done, and I have to say they do have some high-tech of their own, they are pretty good in EW stuff. I'd still pick the Erieye Swedish system, it worked very well for the Saudis and the UAE, it is very capable, and can fit on an Embrar small jet, or a similar size Saab (Business jet size) and in my opinion, instead of buying an expensive system that goes on a passenger-size jet buy a couple or more of the smaller system, it'll cover the same area and offer redundancy in case any of those systems is taken out vs one big one thats going to be like a sitting duck, on the principle of not putting all your eggs in the same basket, especially that Egypt is not like the USA, Russia, India or China, we are broke! lol
> And what small Russian AESA you mean? The smallest one I know of is the Zhuk-AE made by Phazotron, and the Irbis-E but its a bigger one, is there any other ones?
> And as far as why they picked the Mig-29 M\M2, I think it is still the same mentality that the EAF adopted since after 1967, dependency on layered air-defense systems before the combat-jet and if any enemy aircrafts break through that then smaller point-defense interceptors will finish them off! A more defensive approach than a more aggressive one! That has to change in my humble opinion. But even that won't answer the question why not go for an AESA equipped Mig-29 variant!! That one I really don't have a definitive answer for!
> And yes the threat from Ethiopia is very real and very serious!!! The problem if that dam is built is not only going to make the Ethiopians get us by the balls, and not only we can't hit it after its completed and the reservoir lake behind it is full as doing so will cause a catastrophic flood surge that will devastate all of Sudan and can seriously compromise our own High-Dam in Aswan south of Egypt causing it to collapse and flood Egypt with even more water, if that dam is built believe it or not Egypt won't only be completely helpless to touch it, we will actually have to protect it as it will be a of strategic importance to us!!! It has to be protected or else an enemy can go hit us down there where it'll be much easier!!! It is a nightmare!! Has to be stopped no matter what the coast is!!! And from what I see now a days in Egypt I think they are seriously gearing-up to do something, I mean they are gonna have to no matter what!!!! And Yes, the Israelis do have a big hand in that project, they know what effect it will have on Egypt and how vulnerable it will make us, so yea, its been their plan for a long time, and Ethiopia tried twice before to get it done but couldn't due to pressure from Egypt but they took advantage of the situation with the Arab spring all over the Middle East and Egypt simply being too busy with internal conflict and got it off the ground! Can't blame' em though!
> And thank you for your words, and thank you for the intelligent conversation, you do know your shit obviously and its hard to find knowledgeable people like you



I agree with you on the Swedish system if it is possible to have it, if not then all the other options should be explored, even reverse engineering it or another system one way or the other. It is not like Egypt is foreign to science or lacks high caliber scientists, it is the first country in the middle east to have worked on long range rockets and missiles. Today that it is in a dire and life threatening situation because of the Ethiopian Dam building and other conspiracies, it should bring forth all its scientific capacities to face this threat, the Egyptian genius and imagination are engraved in the solid rocks of history, having been the most scientifically sophisticated civilization that has ever existed on this earth, it is time again to bring up that genius.

For the small AESA radars you can look up the SELEX that can even fit the F-5 of Switzerland, and there is a Russian tiny one also, you can find its picture and the name of the manufacturing company in one of my posts about the Qaher-313.


----------



## Dino R.

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I'm talking abt the label thingy .. On the forum .. The professionals have it on their profile..



oooooh lol good one bro 



The SC said:


> I agree with you on the Swedish system if it is possible to have it, if not then all the other options should be explored, even reverse engineering it or another system one way or the other. It is not like Egypt is foreign to science or lacks high caliber scientists, it is the first country in the middle east to have worked on long range rockets and missiles. Today that it is in a dire and life threatening situation because of the Ethiopian Dam building and other conspiracies, it should bring forth all its scientific capacities to face this threat, the Egyptian genius and imagination are engraved in the solid rocks of history, having been the most scientifically sophisticated civilization that has ever existed on this earth, it is time again to bring up that genius.
> 
> For the small AESA radars you can look up the SELEX that can even fit the F-5 of Switzerland, and there is a Russian tiny one also, you can find its picture and the name of the manufacturing company in one of my posts about the Qaher-313.



Thanks I'll check it out definitely
oh, here is a quick review I wrote on the F-313 Qaher, hope you like it



Dino R. said:


> oooooh lol good one bro
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll check it out definitely
> oh, here is a quick review I wrote on the F-313 Qaher, hope you like it


Oh, it's the Captor-E on the Eurofighter lol I know that one for sure. The Zhuk-AE is a better AESA though


----------



## The SC

It is a good review here is where I do agree mostly with it :

"The Shafaq that was said to be in the final testing stages and about to go into production by 2008 and nothing came of it, although the mock-up shown for the Sharaq was a more viable one than that of the F-313. The model seen for the F-313 could just be indeed a non-flying scaled-down mock-up, and the production model might be bigger, with a larger nose Radom to accommodate a modern radar, realistic and functioning air-intakes, a real canopy and of bigger size with engine nozzles or even a s-shaped heat dissipating engine outlets and the capability to carry combat ordinance internally and even externally on hard-points. The design does show advanced stealth features and it could be capable of high maneuverability and it shows a good potential for an effective interceptor."

Although, there is still more information to be taken into account though, like the fact that the Shafaq was A Russian trainer aircraft design, and Iran would have had to depend on Russian parts even if it became a kind of JV afterwards. It had very advanced features like the pilot ejection seat and avionics. that is why I do think the Qaher which is in reality a proof of concept and not just a mockup for show purposes. The American proofs of concept looked clumsier that the Qaher and when produced were real.
So with the technologies in Shafaq, be it the pilot seat or the cockpit in general are in Iran's hands and can be transferred to the Qaher-313, the same goes for the engine(s). For the air-ducts, I think the Iranian Engineers who conceptualize it know how it will behave in flight more than any other person.
So yes, indeed; 'The design does show advanced stealth features and it could be capable of high maneuverability and it shows a good potential for an effective interceptor.'


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> It is a good review here is where I do agree mostly with it :
> 
> "The Shafaq that was said to be in the final testing stages and about to go into production by 2008 and nothing came of it, although the mock-up shown for the Sharaq was a more viable one than that of the F-313. The model seen for the F-313 could just be indeed a non-flying scaled-down mock-up, and the production model might be bigger, with a larger nose Radom to accommodate a modern radar, realistic and functioning air-intakes, a real canopy and of bigger size with engine nozzles or even a s-shaped heat dissipating engine outlets and the capability to carry combat ordinance internally and even externally on hard-points. The design does show advanced stealth features and it could be capable of high maneuverability and it shows a good potential for an effective interceptor."
> 
> Although, there is still more information to be taken into account though, like the fact that the Shafaq was A Russian trainer aircraft design, and Iran would have had to depend on Russian parts even if it became a kind of JV afterwards. It had very advanced features like the pilot ejection seat and avionics. that is why I do think the Qaher which is in reality a proof of concept and not just a mockup for show purposes. The American proofs of concept looked clumsier that the Qaher and when produced were real.
> So with the technologies in Shafaq, be it the pilot seat or the cockpit in general are in Iran's hands and can be transferred to the Qaher-313, the same goes for the engine(s). For the air-ducts, I think the Iranian Engineers who conceptualize it know how it will behave in flight more than any other person.
> So yes, indeed; 'The design does show advanced stealth features and it could be capable of high maneuverability and it shows a good potential for an effective interceptor.'



The problem is that they labeled the aircraft a prototype! And a flying one too! And that looks too clumsy even for a proof of concept!!! And the issue with the air intakes!!! I know they have cockpit avionics and such from all the combat jets they have but why show such a thing and call it flyable?!! Plus if you ask me the Iranians don't have the know-how or the technology to build a stealth combat jet of even a low-observable one for that matter, the best they can do is take an existing design and make changes to it. I think simply, based on my observation of their capabilities, they are a long way from designing a stealth aircraft.


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

lol..what armed forces?

Egypt is a dysfunctional, failed state with its citizens having less rights than rates..and Egyptian Army ruling the country from its inception.

Arab Spring and Morsi's election to office gave some hope..but Egyptians were just too imbecile to understand that..and shot themselves in the foot.

Now, they can't even criticize Sisi, or they are taken to the jails. 

And oh, 529 people are sentenced to death just because they stand up against military oppression? 

What a sad, useless, pathetic, backward, irrelevant shit hole Egypt has become.


----------



## Dino R.

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> lol..what armed forces?
> 
> Egypt is a dysfunctional, failed state with its citizens having less rights than rates..and Egyptian Army ruling the country from its inception.
> 
> Arab Spring and Morsi's election to office gave some hope..but Egyptians were just too imbecile to understand that..and shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> Now, they can't even criticize Sisi, or they are taken to the jails.
> 
> And oh, 529 people are sentenced to death just because they stand up against military oppression?
> 
> What a sad, useless, pathetic, backward, irrelevant shit hole Egypt has become.



Worry about your own shit hole, oh you have internet and twitter there now? Your Sultan forgave your sorry asses and let you have it back? lol moron


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

Dino R. said:


> Worry about your own shit hole, oh you have internet and twitter there now? Your Sultan forgave your sorry asses and let you have it back? lol moron



My country is beautiful, vast, and great--Mashallah.

I am the very sultan that you are talking about. 

Turkish citizens have all the facilities of modern life. You don't worry.

Look at your pathetic country. hah!


----------



## Dino R.

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> My country is beautiful, vast, and great--Mashallah.
> 
> I am the very sultan that you are talking about.
> 
> Turkish citizens have all the facilities of modern life. You don't worry.
> 
> Look at your pathetic country. hah!



You are?!!! Good for you, my country is just fine, we do whatever we want, you mind your own business worry about your own country and try to be a bit more professional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

Dino R. said:


> You are?!!! Good for you, my country is just fine, we do whatever we want, you mind your own business worry about your own country and try to be a bit more professional



Professional? What does that mean?

Sometimes, I feel like giving an Ottoman Slap to Paroah-loving Egyptians.


----------



## Dino R.

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Professional? What does that mean?
> 
> Sometimes, I feel like giving an Ottoman Slap to Paroah-loving Egyptians.



Meaning keep your f mouth shut and TRY to be a gentleman!!! Learn English dumb-***


----------



## Hakan

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Professional? What does that mean?
> 
> Sometimes, I feel like giving an Ottoman Slap to Paroah-loving Egyptians.


The Ottoman Slap (Osmanlı tokadı)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

Kaan said:


> The Ottoman Slap (Osmanlı tokadı)



Yeah bro,

This is the exact same slap I gave to the opposition in the elections few days ago.

hehehehe...


I am so evil  



Dino R. said:


> Meaning keep your f mouth shut and TRY to be a gentleman!!! Learn English dumb-***



Turkish language is the most supreme language in the world. Don't tell me to learn English.

I have interpreters working for me during internet conferences etc.

Although I think that most interpreters are kinda dumb. Specially the girls.


----------



## Dino R.

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Yeah bro,
> 
> This is the exact same slap I gave to the opposition in the elections few days ago.
> 
> hehehehe...
> 
> 
> I am so evil
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish language is the most supreme language in the world. Don't tell me to learn English.
> 
> I have interpreters working for me during internet conferences etc.
> 
> Although I think that most interpreters are kinda dumb. Specially the girls.



Then go find a Turkish forum and use it there, Ottoman slap!!! You really are living in the past!!! You guys think you were an empire?!!! Come on!!!! Really bro?!!!


----------



## jandk

Dino R. said:


> Then go find a Turkish forum and use it there, Ottoman slap!!! You really are living in the past!!! You guys think you were an empire?!!! Come on!!!! Really bro?!!!



Egypt is the best country in the world!!!1111111


----------



## Hakan

Dino R. said:


> You guys think you were an empire?!!!


Yes we do and so does the rest of the world. As a matter of fact we have had many empires.

List of Turkic dynasties and countries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

Kaan said:


> Yes we do and so does the rest of the world. As a matter of fact we have had many empires.



loooooooooool
Damn! You turkeys need help!!!!!!


----------



## Hakan

Dino R. said:


> loooooooooool
> Damn! You turkeys need help!!!!!!


kul Khara ya zift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Yeah bro,
> 
> This is the exact same slap I gave to the opposition in the elections few days ago.
> 
> hehehehe...
> 
> 
> I am so evil
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish language is the most supreme language in the world. Don't tell me to learn English.
> 
> I have interpreters working for me during internet conferences etc.
> 
> Although I think that most interpreters are kinda dumb. Specially the girls.


@Aeronaut why are you letting this foreigner troll in name of Turks?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

xenon54 said:


> @Aeronaut why are you letting this foreigner troll in name of Turks?



Because he knows, if he does something against me...I'll ban defence.pk in Turkey.


----------



## T-123456

Dino R. said:


> Worry about your own shit hole, oh you have internet and twitter there now? Your Sultan forgave your sorry asses and let you have it back? lol moron


Since you are new to this forum,i'll help you out.
This ''The Sultan Erdogan'' person is NOT Turkish,so chill and relax before insulting.
You dont want us as your enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> The problem is that they labeled the aircraft a prototype! And a flying one too! And that looks too clumsy even for a proof of concept!!! And the issue with the air intakes!!! I know they have cockpit avionics and such from all the combat jets they have but why show such a thing and call it flyable?!! Plus if you ask me the Iranians don't have the know-how or the technology to build a stealth combat jet of even a low-observable one for that matter, the best they can do is take an existing design and make changes to it. I think simply, based on my observation of their capabilities, they are a long way from designing a stealth aircraft.



I will tell my own perception of things Iranian. The Europeans said the same thing about the production of nuclear fuel rods and that Iran could not possibly master the technology before at least 5 to 10 years; the first thing they knew was Ahadinajad in a ceremony testing the Iranian nuclear fuel rods in a reactor before they have finished writing their articles justifying their claims. One can also have a look at their advances in nanotechnology and many other advanced fields in major sciences. I personnaly think that they have the know how for stealth tech, by the way I had posted long articles from serious sources about the different stealth technologies that exist, so I do not know precisely which tech Iran is using or can use. They have produced the 5th generation of the Saeqa fighter plane on their own, and types of very advanced missiles and cruise missiles. Last but not least, the Iranians can send their own satellites to space...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sinan said:


> Somebody got inferiority complex here.



Please guys, Turkey and Egypt are brother countries, and it is sad for us all to see that they have internal problems, that they both do not need at all, you can add Syria, Iraq, all the Gulf countries and beyond, till Tunisia and Libya.
Just a year or two ago, Turkey was doing extremely well in all fields, and all of a sudden...
Egyptians managed to have some kind of democracy for a year, it is not that Mubarrak or Morsi were bad, but it is the Egyptians that did not like them, so they are still trying to find a form of governance that will fit them best.
This thread is about the Egyptian armed forces, a very professional and powerfull armed forces with sacrifices and achievements in the modern history of the Arab and Muslim world beyond imagination,
The Turkish armed forces is well respected worldwide for its professionalism, courage and modernity. I bet both personnel of these armed forces do not use bad manners between them.
Back to topic, The Egyptian armed forces do not show everything they have got, and they are masters of deception; the October 1973 "affair" speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

The SC said:


> Please guys, Turkey and Egypt are brother countries, and it is sad for us all to see that they have internal problems, that they both do not need at all, you can add Syria, Iraq, all the Gulf countries and beyond, till Tunisia and Libya.
> Just a year or two ago, Turkey was doing extremely well in all fields, and all of a sudden...
> Egyptians managed to have some kind of democracy for a year, it is not that Mubarrak or Morsi were bad, but it is the Egyptians that did not like them, so they are still trying to find a form of governance that will fit them best.
> This thread is about the Egyptian armed forces, a very professional and powerfull armed forces with sacrifices and achievements in the modern history of the Arab and Muslim world beyond imagination,
> The Turkish armed forces is well respected worldwide for its professionalism, courage and modernity. I bet both personnel of these armed forces do not use bad manners between them.
> Back to topic, The Egyptian armed forces do not show everything they have got, and they are masters of deception; the October 1973 "affair" speaks for itself.



People don't come out on roads for nothing...mubarak was a bad rulers destroyed economy robbed huge billions of dollars lived on US money was supporting israelis against Palestinians and Lebanon and you are saying mubarak was not bad he was the worst he had to be thrown out, morusi was the only option but unfortunately establishment threw him away with the help of Saudis.

Back to topic...egyptians don't have anything special they don't even have AIM-120 AMRAAMs for the F-16s thus rendering their F-16 fleet toothless in any conflict with US or for the fact any relational powerful air force with active bvr weapons. BVR such as AIM-120 is not something to hide and it is next to impossible to integrate any other non western weapons which requires source codes and vice versa.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

T-123456 said:


> Since you are new to this forum,i'll help you out.
> This ''The Sultan Erdogan'' person is NOT Turkish,so chill and relax before insulting.
> You dont want us as your enemies.


what will you do if we became enemies ? do your worse ottomans


The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Professional? What does that mean?
> 
> Sometimes, I feel like giving an Ottoman Slap to Paroah-loving Egyptians.


like what we did in the muhamed ali pasha era you need another since you seem to love it 


The Sultan Erdogan said:


> lol..what armed forces?
> 
> Egypt is a dysfunctional, failed state with its citizens having less rights than rates..and Egyptian Army ruling the country from its inception.
> 
> Arab Spring and Morsi's election to office gave some hope..but Egyptians were just too imbecile to understand that..and shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> Now, they can't even criticize Sisi, or they are taken to the jails.
> 
> And oh, 529 people are sentenced to death just because they stand up against military oppression?
> 
> What a sad, useless, pathetic, backward, irrelevant shit hole Egypt has become.


we fuc**ed up morsi and anyone who dare to support him in Egypt now it is time for any one who dare to stand in our way turkey or qatar will soon learn what it means to face an Egyptian we will destroy your foreign policy you are already sourrounded by enemies syria iran EU doesnt want you to become one of them


----------



## T-123456

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what will you do if we became enemies ? do your worse ottomans
> 
> like what we did in the muhamed ali pasha era you need another since you seem to love it
> 
> we fuc**ed up morsi and anyone who dare to support him in Egypt now it is time for any one who dare to stand in our way turkey or qatar will soon learn what it means to face an Egyptian we will destroy your foreign policy you are already sourrounded by enemies syria iran EU doesnt want you to become one of them


You can dream about destroying our foreighn policy,as you can dream about a future for your country.
We dont need to do anything,Arabs allways kill each other,so we will leave you to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doritos

T-123456 said:


> You can dream about destroying our foreighn policy,as you can dream about a future for your country.
> We dont need to do anything,Arabs allways kill each other,so we will leave you to it.



Erdogan's foreign policy causes terrorism, he let the western jihadists in Syria through Turkey


----------



## T-123456

doritos said:


> Erdogan's foreign policy causes terrorism, he let the western jihadists in Syria through Turkey


You know what i think about Erdogan.
An Egyptian started the insults out of nowhere.
Go through the thread, check my posts and you will understand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenon54 out

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> like what we did in the muhamed ali pasha era you need another since you seem to love it


Who will slap us, Egypt?  
Stop beeing hostile against us because of a foreign troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what will you do if we became enemies ? do your worse ottomans


we will destroy this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

Kaan said:


> kul Khara ya zift.


ne oldu kardashim burda bir shay varme ? kim bu abtal ? her zaman da savash mana hazerim zamane gelse bana soyle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Luftwaffe said:


> People don't come out on roads for nothing...mubarak was a bad rulers destroyed economy robbed huge billions of dollars lived on US money was supporting israelis against Palestinians and Lebanon and you are saying mubarak was not bad he was the worst he had to be thrown out, morusi was the only option but unfortunately establishment threw him away with the help of Saudis.
> 
> Back to topic...egyptians don't have anything special they don't even have AIM-120 AMRAAMs for the F-16s thus rendering their F-16 fleet toothless in any conflict with US or for the fact any relational powerful air force with active bvr weapons. BVR such as AIM-120 is not something to hide and it is next to impossible to integrate any other non western weapons which requires source codes and vice versa.



I'll agree with you but to be fair, we can say the same thing about 'People don't come out on roads for nothing' concerning Morsi too. 
Were they the same people though? was it organized (staged) in the case of the latter and spontaneous in the case of Mubarrak? Was it organized or spontaneous in both cases? Those are the unanswered questions to meditate on.

I do not think any country in the middle east or near that area can defeat the EAF. The USAF is an out of place comment, but to clarify things up , today the Sinai peninsula is in the hands of the Egyptians and the only base for the Americans to wage a war on Egypt will be Israel, which is too small and exposed to heavy retaliations, that can endanger its survival.


----------



## Worf

Egyptian friends, 

Please don't fall into the trap of this troll. He is most likely (if not certain) not a Turk.

Anything insulting said to Turks however is not nice and shows what people really think.

But let me make this clear; you lot should not reply to him. Just ignore him please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

MrTopal27 said:


> He is most likely (if not certain) not a Turk


who do you talking about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Worf

ghara ghan said:


> who do you talking about ?


Kardes who has been trolling this thread?

I'm talking about the person acting like erdogan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nomad16

MrTopal27 said:


> Kardes who has been trolling this thread?
> 
> I'm talking about the person acting like erdogan.


he was in my ignore list this is why i didn't get it 

btw nice avatar it's just like mine !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Worf

ghara ghan said:


> he was in my ignore list this is why i didn't get it
> 
> btw nice avatar it's just like mine !


Ow yeah! I really like game of thrones that's why i have it as my avatar.
It's also a Turkish symbol so it's a win to win situation lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nomad16

MrTopal27 said:


> Ow yeah! I really like game of thrones that's why i have it as my avatar.
> It's also a Turkish symbol so it's a win to win situation lol.


you better turn on your tv on tonight the new season starts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

MrTopal27 said:


> Egyptian friends,
> 
> Please don't fall into the trap of this troll. He is most likely (if not certain) not a Turk.
> 
> Anything insulting said to Turks however is not nice and shows what people really think.
> 
> But let me make this clear; you lot should not reply to him. Just ignore him please.


ok sorry if i offended anyone i have many problems with erdogan but not all of turkish people many oppose him and his party also everyone has something that means the world to him for me it is the Egyptian armed forces i cant stand anyone saying anything about the army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> I will tell my own perception of things Iranian. The Europeans said the same thing about the production of nuclear fuel rods and that Iran could not possibly master the technology before at least 5 to 10 years; the first thing they knew was Ahadinajad in a ceremony testing the Iranian nuclear fuel rods in a reactor before they have finished writing their articles justifying their claims. One can also have a look at their advances in nanotechnology and many other advanced fields in major sciences. I personnaly think that they have the know how for stealth tech, by the way I had posted long articles from serious sources about the different stealth technologies that exist, so I do not know precisely which tech Iran is using or can use. They have produced the 5th generation of the Saeqa fighter plane on their own, and types of very advanced missiles and cruise missiles. Last but not least, the Iranians can send their own satellites to space...



Its is true about the fuel rods! As far as the missiles yes they do have an advanced program BUT their guidance systems for those missiles are in most part imported from foreign resources, not to say to take away from their efforts in that field, they really did come a looooong way and they played it right. Here is another article of mine (I hope I'm not boring you with those lol) that I wrote years back about that issue. And don't forget they had in their possession the American RQ-170 they managed to bring down almost intact couple of years back, that must have been an advanced course in stealth technology for them.
I would love to see those articles if you can, would be much appreciated.

To all the Turks who replied:
Thank you for the explanation and its good to know that most of you are civilized and smart, and my apologies if i offended any of you guys, but that guy is simply too damn irritating!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

[quJust go to search on PDF and look for 'ote="Dino R., post: 5496373, member: 155902"]Its is true about the fuel rods! As far as the missiles yes they do have an advanced program BUT their guidance systems for those missiles are in most part imported from foreign resources, not to say to take away from their efforts in that field, they really did come a looooong way and they played it right. Here is another article of mine (I hope I'm not boring you with those lol) that I wrote years back about that issue. And don't forget they had in their possession the American RQ-170 they managed to bring down almost intact couple of years back, that must have been an advanced course in stealth technology for them.
I would love to see those articles if you can, would be much appreciated.

To all the Turks who replied:
Thank you for the explanation and its good to know that most of you are civilized and smart, and my apologies if i offended any of you guys, but that guy is simply too damn irritating![/quote]

Just do a search on the PDF website looking for: *Airplanes Invisible to Radar*
These posts cover stealth technology separately from the radar viewpoint to the airplane frame and avionics and a post about the possibilities of a future cloaking stealth tech for warplanes. These posts are quite extensive, so have a good read.
You can also youtube some videos about the new pinpoint accurate Iranian made missiles(even the ballistic ones) guidance systems; they are really at the edge of things tech-wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Behind all the smiles and B.S we know what you guys think about Turkey and we know that you guys would say bad things about us as soon as you got the chance which is what happened in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Its is true about the fuel rods! As far as the missiles yes they do have an advanced program BUT their guidance systems for those missiles are in most part imported from foreign resources, not to say to take away from their efforts in that field, they really did come a looooong way and they played it right. Here is another article of mine (I hope I'm not boring you with those lol) that I wrote years back about that issue. And don't forget they had in their possession the American RQ-170 they managed to bring down almost intact couple of years back, that must have been an advanced course in stealth technology for them.
> I would love to see those articles if you can, would be much appreciated.
> 
> To all the Turks who replied:
> Thank you for the explanation and its good to know that most of you are civilized and smart, and my apologies if i offended any of you guys, but that guy is simply too damn irritating!



Your theory was not right or wrong in 2012 but is a bit outdated by the operation of the Busher nuclear plant.
Your scenario is original as for the provocative first preemptive conventional strike by Israel to justify a second tactical nuclear strike this time. In that case, all hell would have broken loose and China would have entered the war; remember that a senior Chinese military official (a high ranking General) made that statement on international media.
There are too many countries with economies directly depending on Iranian Oil, that could in the event of a tactical nuclear strike by the USrael, hand over a few tactical or deadlier nuclear weapons to Iran that will fit its ballistic missiles warhead designs, since they are standard for that eventuality.
Iran's supreme leader had a Fatwa on the production, the stockpiling and the use of weapons of mass destruction, so even with the possibility of these nuclear warheads, the Fatwa is against their use. I think personally that it was a very smart move by the Supreme leader of Iran, so they must have prepared a proportional retaliation against that possibility by Israel.
Your Estimations about the Israeli Iron dome are correct since they approach a 20% efficiency at best against rudimentary rockets, meaning that on a thousand Iranian Ballistic missiles with pinpoint accuracy and using cluster heads, fuel air bombs and now MIRV warhead technology, 800 will reach their targets. The only thing is that the Iranians have promised more than 10 000 ballistic missiles salvos in the first minutes after the openings of hostilities. Basic math tells us that at that rate around 8 000 missiles will hit Israel, can it survive it?
This is not some fantasy thinking, Some Iranian Generals stated that the Iranian ballistic missile production is almost similar to that of their car production, meaning potentially in the millions or hundreds of thousands.
All in all, that is a deterrent card in the hands of the Iranians, and in the case of a nuclear strike by Israel, many 10 000 ballistic missiles salvos will follow. This makes Iran a very powerfull nation in the region without counting on nuclear weapons. So their doctrine must be to equate the nuclear weapon's yield with an amount of conventional advanced material composite explosives to be carried by their missile warheads. Hence making the fake true power advantage of Israel (its tactical or strategic nuclear warheads- if it has any, and is not just bluffing about it; " I have seen pictures of American F-4s in the 1973 conflict delivering some standard 250 kilotons nuclear warheads to Israel in the process of renewing Israeli armaments lost to the Egyptians That did put an enormous pressure on Sadat to negotiate and even sacrifice some of his best brigades to have Israel save face" ), nil.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Kaan said:


> Behind all the smiles and B.S we know what you guys think about Turkey and we know that you guys would say bad things about us as soon as you got the chance which is what happened in this thread.


i sometimes do not choose the right words but i am honest i said before anything i have many problems with erdogan he is hostile to Egypt and supports the brotherhood


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Your theory was not right or wrong in 2012 but is a bit outdated by the operation of the Busher nuclear plant.
> Your scenario is original as for the provocative first preemptive conventional strike by Israel to justify a second tactical nuclear strike this time. In that case, all hell would have broken loose and China would have entered the war; remember that a senior Chinese military official (a high ranking General) made that statement on international media.
> There are too many countries with economies directly depending on Iranian Oil, that could in the event of a tactical nuclear strike by the USrael, hand over a few tactical or deadlier nuclear weapons to Iran that will fit its ballistic missiles warhead designs, since they are standard for that eventuality.
> Iran's supreme leader had a Fatwa on the production, the stockpiling and the use of weapons of mass destruction, so even with the possibility of these nuclear warheads, the Fatwa is against their use. I think personally that it was a very smart move by the Supreme leader of Iran, so they must have prepared a proportional retaliation against that possibility by Israel.
> Your Estimations about the Israeli Iron dome are correct since they approach a 20% efficiency at best against rudimentary rockets, meaning that on a thousand Iranian Ballistic missiles with pinpoint accuracy and using cluster heads, fuel air bombs and now MIRV warhead technology, 800 will reach their targets. The only thing is that the Iranians have promised more than 10 000 ballistic missiles salvos in the first minutes after the openings of hostilities. Basic math tells us that at that rate around 8 000 missiles will hit Israel, can it survive it?
> This is not some fantasy thinking, Some Iranian Generals stated that the Iranian ballistic missile production is almost similar to that of their car production, meaning potentially in the millions or hundreds of thousands.
> All in all, that is a deterrent card in the hands of the Iranians, and in the case of a nuclear strike by Israel, many 10 000 ballistic missiles salvos will follow. This makes Iran a very powerfull nation in the region without counting on nuclear weapons. So their doctrine must be to equate the nuclear weapon's yield with an amount of conventional advanced material composite explosives to be carried by their missile warheads. Hence making the fake true power advantage of Israel (its tactical or strategic nuclear warheads- if it has any, and is not just buffing about it; " I have seen pictures of American F-4s in the 1973 conflict delivering some standard 250 kilotons nuclear warheads to Israel in the process of renewing Israeli armament that it lost to the Egyptians,that put an enormous pressure on Sadat to negotiate and even sacrifice some of his best brigades to have Israel save face" ), nil.



Yea I know, I wrote that but didn't publish it, it was a bit too drastic of a scenario so I wrote it and just kept it. I still believe that Iran is after a nuclear weapon, and that Israel will NEVER allow Iran to possess such a weapon, the reason is simply, Israel has a monopoly on those, and the United States backs it up 100% on that strategy, remember the first weapons-grade fission material Israel had was American smuggled there by the CIA. So, imagine a scenario, Iran reaches weapon-grade Uranium or Plutonium, immediately or even right before that happens Egypt and Saudi Arabia MUST build their own. The Saudis don't have the know-how to do so, but they got money, Egypt does have the know how and with enough money can have a nuclear weapon in a relatively short time, the Saudis finance the process through Egypt. The Saudis already have weapons on stand by, from the Pakistanis, Saudi financed most of the Pakistani program, and they bought Chinese DF-3A IRBM, the CEP (accuracy) of those missiles are within 2.5 km, meaning that they are far too inaccurate to be used with conventional warheads, not only that, I think it was last year or so the Saudis spent billions more and bought more advanced Chinese DF-21 IRBMs, now the Saudis never bought weapons from China before, and why would they buy such missiles? The ONLY explanation is that they are gonna use them with Nuclear warheads provided by Pakistan. If you ask me that is a smart move, won't bring any heat on the Saudis keeping the warheads in Pakistan on stand-by and just transporting them to Saudi Arabia if shit hits the fan! But if Iran builds a nuclear weapon, a more open solution will be justified, as it is a strategic must for Egypt and Saudi Arabia to balance things out and build a weapon of their own. This is already happening, Egypt is already building a new nuclear reactor with a final capacity of 5,000 mega-watts, first stage is 1000 mega-watts and with outside financing which is almost certainly Saudi. Egypt does have an electric-power problem but is you ask me this project is for dual-use, especially that a second stage includes a heavy water reactor, Russian. So in such a scenario Israel will loose its main strategic edge in the region, and they will NEVER allow that to happen. Egypt has been receiving a $1.3 billion military aid from the United States mainly not to advance in their missile or nuclear program, now the Saudis and the Gulf states are willing to step-in an fill in that gap if the USA stops that aid and they are doing so already. This would be a nightmare scenario for the whole region, not just Israel. And as far as the Fatwa by their supreme leader, just ask yourself one simple question, why would a country like Iran need nuclear power for?!!! They are literally floating on oil, and they have no power problems what so ever!!! Iran played it so beautifully, build a delivery method (their missiles) before finishing the weapon itself, this will also act as a deterrent while the nuclear weapons are ready, they ARE building nuclear weapons, no doubt about it!!! And Iran doesn't want to be a very powerful nation, their plans are way bigger than that, they wanna build a regional empire that include all the Sheia muslims in all of the region including Iraq, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon and Syria, something that neither Egypt or Saudi Arabia will stand for, not to mention Israel and the United States, but also something that Russia and China are behind firmly, so if you ask me things are not looking very promising in the region.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i sometimes do choose the right words but i am honest i said before anything i have many problems with erdogan he is hostile to Egypt and supports the brotherhood



Believe me when I tell you the Egyptians in general don't hate Turkey or the Turkish people at all, but it is simply that your government has been interfering in the Egyptian internal matter, and frankly Turkey doesn't have the pull or enough power in the region to do so!!!! Plus it is something that would irritate anybody, especially coming from a country like Turkey!!! Plus trust me when I tell you Egyptians in general don't think about Turkey that much and we are not waiting to talk bad about you like you think, you guys honestly give yourselves a much bigger status than your true size!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Yea I know, I wrote that but didn't publish it, it was a bit too drastic of a scenario so I wrote it and just kept it. I still believe that Iran is after a nuclear weapon, and that Israel will NEVER allow Iran to possess such a weapon, the reason is simply, Israel has a monopoly on those, and the United States backs it up 100% on that strategy, remember the first weapons-grade fission material Israel had was American smuggled there by the CIA. So, imagine a scenario, Iran reaches weapon-grade Uranium or Plutonium, immediately or even right before that happens Egypt and Saudi Arabia MUST build their own. The Saudis don't have the know-how to do so, but they got money, Egypt does have the know how and with enough money can have a nuclear weapon in a relatively short time, the Saudis finance the process through Egypt. The Saudis already have weapons on stand by, from the Pakistanis, Saudi financed most of the Pakistani program, and they bought Chinese DF-3A IRBM, the CEP (accuracy) of those missiles are within 2.5 km, meaning that they are far too inaccurate to be used with conventional warheads, not only that, I think it was last year or so the Saudis spent billions more and bought more advanced Chinese DF-21 IRBMs, now the Saudis never bought weapons from China before, and why would they buy such missiles? The ONLY explanation is that they are gonna use them with Nuclear warheads provided by Pakistan. If you ask me that is a smart move, won't bring any heat on the Saudis keeping the warheads in Pakistan on stand-by and just transporting them to Saudi Arabia if shit hits the fan! But if Iran builds a nuclear weapon, a more open solution will be justified, as it is a strategic must for Egypt and Saudi Arabia to balance things out and build a weapon of their own. This is already happening, Egypt is already building a new nuclear reactor with a final capacity of 5,000 mega-watts, first stage is 1000 mega-watts and with outside financing which is almost certainly Saudi. Egypt does have an electric-power problem but is you ask me this project is for dual-use, especially that a second stage includes a heavy water reactor, Russian. So in such a scenario Israel will loose its main strategic edge in the region, and they will NEVER allow that to happen. Egypt has been receiving a $1.3 billion military aid from the United States mainly not to advance in their missile or nuclear program, now the Saudis and the Gulf states are willing to step-in an fill in that gap if the USA stops that aid and they are doing so already. This would be a nightmare scenario for the whole region, not just Israel. And as far as the Fatwa by their supreme leader, just ask yourself one simple question, why would a country like Iran need nuclear power for?!!! They are literally floating on oil, and they have no power problems what so ever!!! Iran played it so beautifully, build a delivery method (their missiles) before finishing the weapon itself, this will also act as a deterrent while the nuclear weapons are ready, they ARE building nuclear weapons, no doubt about it!!! And Iran doesn't want to be a very powerful nation, their plans are way bigger than that, they wanna build a regional empire that include all the Sheia muslims in all of the region including Iraq, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon and Syria, something that neither Egypt or Saudi Arabia will stand for, not to mention Israel and the United States, but also something that Russia and China are behind firmly, so if you ask me things are not looking very promising in the region.



There is a lot of truth in your post, the only issue I am not really understanding is why Iran would want to create a Shiite empire in the Area. But then, Pakistan and India have Shiite communities much bigger than those in the vicinity of Iran, North Africa too has Shiite communities, so Iran will have to conquer countries from North Africa to India and beyond to establish this shiaa empire!! My guess, is that the shiaa-sunni divide is a card played by some foreign powers to the Area, scare the Saudis and you can hit Iraq, scare them again with different alibis and you make sure that they think your way. It is obvious when Saudi Arabia gets a cold its whole 'dependencies' get a flue. So these foreign hands know where to push the buttons.
I still think that the reasons behind the strategic building of ballistic missiles by Iran are the open threats that it has faced for over 30 years now. As for acquiring a nuclear deterrent, I think Iran is capable of it on short notice but it has chosen not to, which can be seen in the late negotiations with the 6 world powers and its agreement to lower its enrichment level to less than 5%...Either way, if someone is interested in the Muslim divide scheme that would mostly be the Usrael rather than China or Russia.
First, scare the Saudis, they will by 60 billion $ worth of weapons from the US alone, add to it at least a 40 billion$ for Europe, you get already 100 billion $ to stimulate those economies, add to it investments and civilian purchases and you'll get a figure much higher than 200 or even 300 billion $, not counting the expenditures of the 'dependencies' approaching at least half of those figures, to be added to the EU-USRAEL economies!!! So who is the beneficiary of these rumors?
As for Iran wanting to have civilian nuclear technology and electricity, the reasons behind it are obviously, industrialization, the sanctions than can affect the whole Iranian economy at anytime and the threats of war. I think it is a kind of an overall *redundancy strategy* for Iran's daily life and economy, in case its oil and gaz reserves come to be paralyzed by any event. it is a prudent approach that Saudi Arabia should follow too in quick steps, Egypt, is also doing so, eventhough its oil reserves are very modest, and we see Turkey doing the same and getting the same remarks as Iran about wanting to build nuclear bombs...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Kaan said:


> Behind all the smiles and B.S we know what you guys think about Turkey and we know that you guys would say bad things about us as soon as you got the chance which is what happened in this thread.


Dont worry about it,who cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> There is a lot of truth in your post, the only issue I am not really understanding is why Iran would want to create a Shiite empire in the Area. But then, Pakistan and India have Shiite communities much bigger than those in the vicinity of Iran, North Africa too has Shiite communities, so Iran will have to conquer countries from North Africa to India and beyond to establish this shiaa empire!! My guess, is that the shiaa-sunni divide is a card played by some foreign powers to the Area, scare the Saudis and you can hit Iraq, scare them again with different alibis and you make sure that they think your way. It is obvious when Saudi Arabia gets a cold its whole 'dependencies' get a flue. So these foreign hands know where to push the buttons.
> I still think that the reasons behind the strategic building of ballistic missiles by Iran are the open threats that it has faced for over 30 years now. As for acquiring a nuclear deterrent, I think Iran is capable of it on short notice but it has chosen not to, which can be seen in the late negotiations with the 6 world powers and its agreement to lower its enrichment level to less than 5%...Either way, if someone is interested in the Muslim divide scheme that would mostly be the Usrael rather than China or Russia.
> First, scare the Saudis, they will by 60 billion $ worth of weapons from the US alone, add to it at least a 40 billion$ for Europe, you get already 100 billion $ to stimulate those economies, add to it investments and civilian purchases and you'll get a figure much higher than 200 or even 300 billion $, not counting the expenditures of the 'dependencies' approaching at least half of those figures, to be added to the EU-USRAEL economies!!! So who is the beneficiary of these rumors?
> As for Iran wanting to have civilian nuclear technology and electricity, the reasons behind it are obviously, industrialization, the sanctions than can affect the whole Iranian economy at anytime and the threats of war. I think it is a kind of an overall *redundancy strategy* for Iran's daily life and economy, in case its oil and gaz reserves come to be paralyzed by any event. it is a prudent approach that Saudi Arabia should follow too in quick steps, Egypt, is also doing so, eventhough its oil reserves are very modest, and we see Turkey doing the same and getting the same remarks as Iran about wanting to build nuclear bombs...!



Why Iran would want to create a Shiite empire is something that you have to be Persian or Middle Eastern to understand, it is just the way things are believe me. We Arabs are the same, deep inside each one of us we want a greater Arab Empire, same with the Persians, its just the way we are lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Isn't there a common ground to the Arabs and the Persians, called Islam?
I do not know if the Arabs want an Arab empire, the aspiration I think, is for the renewal of the Muslim (Empire!) Umma, that includes both Arabs and Persians. Today I think that the latter are a bit more pious and in equilibrium than the Muslim Arabs, maybe that is where the difference resides. We understand from the Koran that there is this life and the thereafter, and that we should live this life and prepare for the thereafter, in a fewer words this means that we should have a decent life with no extremes either to openness or to religious fanaticism.


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Isn't there a common ground to the Arabs and the Persians, called Islam?
> I do not know if the Arabs want an Arab empire, the aspiration I think, is for the renewal of the Muslim (Empire!) Umma, that includes both Arabs and Persians. Today I think that the latter are a bit more pious and in equilibrium than the Muslim Arabs, maybe that is where the difference resides. We understand from the Koran that there is this life and the thereafter, and that we should live this life and prepare for the thereafter, in a fewer words this means that we should have a decent life with no extremes either to openness or to religious fanaticism.



That is true, the Arabs don't dream of an empire per say, but rather of unity, a big entity with all the Arabs in it you know. I'm not gonna go into why the Persians, or rather the Shiia Muslims' view on the matter is flawed as this might piss some of them off. They want a big entity too, the problem with that is simple, a big portion of Shiia Muslim are within countries that are under Sunni control and with Sunni majority (With the exception of maybe Iraq), and dividing those countries up is not something that we are gonna stand and watch, plain and simple!!!! I'm one of the people who firmly believe that both Sunni and Shiia have the same interests at the end of the day, facing the same enemies and challenges and it is only natural that their should be some sort of understanding between the two, if not even a strategic alliance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Welcome to the forum dear @Dino R.

Another brother and this time also an very knowledgeable brother. I enjoyed reading your posts and work.
Once again welcome to the forum!

We Hijazis (people of the Hejaz region across the beautiful Red Sea) have a special relationship with Egypt on nearly all fronts as you might know about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> That is true, the Arabs don't dream of an empire per say, but rather of unity, a big entity with all the Arabs in it you know. I'm not gonna go into why the Persians, or rather the Shiia Muslims' view on the matter is flawed as this might piss some of them off. They want a big entity too, the problem with that is simple, a big portion of Shiia Muslim are within countries that are under Sunni control and with Sunni majority (With the exception of maybe Iraq), and dividing those countries up is not something that we are gonna stand and watch, plain and simple!!!! I'm one of the people who firmly believe that both Sunni and Shiia have the same interests at the end of the day, facing the same enemies and challenges and it is only natural that their should be some sort of understanding between the two, if not even a strategic alliance.



Indeed the Arab Unity is a requirement more than an inspiration, the word Arab says it all. This union under a form or another will solve many problems in the Arab world, the potential is there to have a good "federation" since all the countries involved can complement each other quite easily, be it economically or demographically. It is a requirement that faces many obstacles, the most prominent one is to have some kind of a standard in education and in the type of governance, maybe a common currency will help also, and many other details to be addressed. The first requirement of this aspiration-requirement is a strong political will in accord with the will of the people, once this will is there, all seen obstacles will disappear.
The fact is, there is no Sunni Shiia divide in most Sunni majority countries, and I do not see it in Iran either.
So where does this theory come from? We can see some events in some Sunni countries involving populations, but are they Shiia? can anyone confirm it?
First priority is an Arab union. Iran is a brother country now and it will stay that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

al-Hasani said:


> Welcome to the forum dear @Dino R.
> 
> Another brother and this time also an very knowledgeable brother. I enjoyed reading your posts and work.
> Once again welcome to the forum!
> 
> We Hijazis (people of the Hejaz region across the beautiful Red Sea) have a special relationship with Egypt on nearly all fronts as you might know about.



Thank you so much brother, its an honor to be here among knowledgeable people like you guys, and it makes me happy knowing that my work is appreciated and that it might be useful to some. Of course I know the Hijazi people and your long history, its an honor brother, thank you again



The SC said:


> Indeed the Arab Unity is a requirement more than an inspiration, the word Arab says it all. This union under a form or another will solve many problems in the Arab world, the potential is there to have a good "federation" since all the countries involved can complement each other quite easily, be it economically or demographically. It is a requirement that faces many obstacles, the most prominent one is to have some kind of a standard in education and in the type of governance, maybe a common currency will hep also, and many other details to be addressed. The first requirement of this aspiration-requirement is a strong political will in accord with the will of the people, ounce this will is there, all seen obstacles will disappear.
> The fact is, there is no Sunni Shiia divide in most Sunni majority countries, and I do not see it in Iran either.
> So where does this theory comes from? We can see some events in some Sunni countries involving populations, but are they Shiia? can anyone confirm it?
> First priority is an Arab union. Iran is a brother country now and it will stay that way.



Yes you are right, and for all honesty a union involving Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Kuwait and Bahrain is more feasible now a days, as the Saudis don't see Egypt as much of a threat lately and we are seeing steps leading to this now a days, at least on the military side, and lets not forget the massive economic aid Egypt is receiving lately from Saudi Arabia and UAE. It is promising, but unfortunately we are still a long time away from a real unity like the EU, but things are looking better. As for Iran, I still disagree with you, they have bigger plans for the region that are in conflict with Arab interests and thats a problem, a big one for that matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

T-123456 said:


> You can dream about destroying our foreighn policy,as you can dream about a future for your country.
> We dont need to do anything,Arabs allways kill each other,so we will leave you to it.



They can destroy your foreign policy when it comes to GCC and Arabian peninsula , so


The SC said:


> Isn't there a common ground to the Arabs and the Persians, called Islam?
> I do not know if the Arabs want an Arab empire, the aspiration I think, is for the renewal of the Muslim (Empire!) Umma, that includes both Arabs and Persians. Today I think that the latter are a bit more pious and in equilibrium than the Muslim Arabs, maybe that is where the difference resides. We understand from the Koran that there is this life and the thereafter, and that we should live this life and prepare for the thereafter, in a fewer words this means that we should have a decent life with no extremes either to openness or to religious fanaticism.



This islam card is Just bull crap , the problem with persians is more than just difference in sect , simply persians hate arabs this has been even before islam , we have no other choice but to counter there terrorism and sectarianism in our countries. 

once those persians mind there own business and stay out of our countries internal affairs only then there might be peace, other than that instability in the region will continue.


----------



## T-123456

mahatir said:


> They can destroy your foreign policy when it comes to GCC and Arabian peninsula , so
> 
> 
> This islam card is Just bull crap , the problem with persians is more than just difference in sect , simply persians hate arabs this has been even before islam , we have no other choice but to counter there terrorism and sectarianism in our countries.
> 
> once those persians mind there own business and stay out of our countries internal affairs only then there might be peace, other than that instability in the region will continue.


Erdogan did that allready,so no loss there.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dino R. said:


> Yes you are right, and for all honesty a union involving Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Kuwait and Bahrain is more feasible now a days, as the Saudis don't see Egypt as much of a threat lately and we are seeing steps leading to this now a days, at least on the military side, and lets not forget the massive economic aid Egypt is receiving lately from Saudi Arabia and UAE. It is promising, but unfortunately we are still a long time away from a real unity like the EU, but things are looking better. As for Iran, I still disagree with you, they have bigger plans for the region that are in conflict with Arab interests and thats a problem, a big one for that matter.


if i may say my opinion in this matter 
maybe iran has ambtions in the region but the fact is they are not that strong and we can not forget that we are not alone in the region we still have the west and isreal if they are finished with them they will start to target us my opinion is balance brings peace there has to be balance in the region like what happened with hezbolah in 2006 untill now there is peace and this stratgy has worked the good thing is the US will get out soon from the region with every hit they take in their economy they will limit their interferance in the world affairs and stop playing the world policeman maybe i am wrong maybe i am not but i want to know your opinion


----------



## Dino R.

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> if i may say my opinion in this matter
> maybe iran has ambtions in the region but the fact is they are not that strong and we can not forget that we are not alone in the region we still have the west and isreal if they are finished with them they will start to target us my opinion is balance brings peace there has to be balance in the region like what happened with hezbolah in 2006 untill now there is peace and this stratgy has worked the good thing is the US will get out soon from the region with every hit they take in their economy they will limit their interferance in the world affairs and stop playing the world policeman maybe i am wrong maybe i am not but i want to know your opinion



First I wanna tell you that I'm very familiar with America and the Americans, I'm an American Citizen, lived there from 1997 till 2013, so the biggest portion of my adult life was there (I'm Egyptian though lol) That world police part if they abandon it then their alternatives are not good for us. Their economy is in shambles, yes, since 2008, and if things keep going the way the are then their economy will collapse completely, and you know what is the best remedy for that? WAR!!! A similar situation happened in the late 1920s and early 1930s, called the great depression in the USA, and what got' em out of it? World War II. They are not gonna be directly involved as they did in Iraq and Afghanistan in 2003, but rather start a war, here in the Middle East and benefit from it through selling weapons probably to both sides!!! You are seeing this happen now a days with allowing Iran to advance its Missile and Nuclear programs, they even lifted a chunk of the sanctions on Iran and Iran just sent 18 F-14 Engines to be refurbished in the United States!!!! Balance my friend is what we had before, now what happened is they simply screwed that balance by allowing Iran to grow and weakening the Arab Countries through divisions and internal conflicts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dino R. said:


> First I wanna tell you that I'm very familiar with America and the Americans, I'm an American Citizen, lived there from 1997 till 2013, so the biggest portion of my adult life was there (I'm Egyptian though lol) That world police part if they abandon it then their alternatives are not good for us. Their economy is in shambles, yes, since 2008, and if things keep going the way the are then their economy will collapse completely, and you know what is the best remedy for that? WAR!!! A similar situation happened in the late 1920s and early 1930s, called the great depression in the USA, and what got' em out of it? World War II. They are not gonna be directly involved as they did in Iraq and Afghanistan in 2003, but rather start a war, here in the Middle East and benefit from it through selling weapons probably to both sides!!! You are seeing this happen now a days with allowing Iran to advance its Missile and Nuclear programs, they even lifted a chunk of the sanctions on Iran and Iran just sent 18 F-14 Engines to be refurbished in the United States!!!! Balance my friend is what we had before, now what happened is they simply screwed that balance by allowing Iran to grow and weakening the Arab Countries through divisions and internal conflicts.


maybe but the US economy is so massive. arms sales will not help much if things get worse china is not falling behind they are getting ready for the day that the US will simply lose control over the world also we can not forget russia and the growing powers around the world which i hope Egypt will be one of them soon our army is doing great we need our economy up and running as soon as possible i think the US today is not the same in the 30s or the US that won the ww2 fighting on both fronts europe and the japan at that time the US was something else 
do you think the US can keep their meedling in the middle east and Aisa for long and what does the amirican people think about their forgin policy from what i hear the middle class being torn apart they start to ask why are we spending billions on war and bases overseas when we need this money to help the economy


----------



## Dino R.

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> maybe but the US economy is so massive. arms sales will not help much if things get worse china is not falling behind they are getting ready for the day that the US will simply lose control over the world also we can not forget russia and the growing powers around the world which i hope Egypt will be one of them soon our army is doing great we need our economy up and running as soon as possible i think the US today is not the same in the 30s or the US that won the ww2 fighting on both fronts europe and the japan at that time the US was something else
> do you think the US can keep their meedling in the middle east and Aisa for long and what does the amirican people think about their forgin policy from what i hear the middle class being torn apart they start to ask why are we spending billions on war and bases overseas when we need this money to help the economy



War brings massive revenue, not just in weapons sales, its a long story lol but believe me it does. The USA of now is much stronger than the USA prior to WWII believe it or not, much stronger and much more capable, back then England was the big dog, not the USA. Egyptian military industry, although one of the strongest in the region is still behind on so many levels, especially high-tec stuff, but we will get there inshallah one day. The solution to that problem is a simple, big $$$ invested in the military industry, the problem is that Egypt don't have it at all, unlike Saudi Arabia and the Gulf States and Iran, but the Saudis and the UAEs, instead of spending over $60 billion in one year on buying off-the-shelf systems can invest even a 1/4 of that amount in developing new systems through Egypt and the results would be amazing!!! But who is listening!!!
As far as the USA, they will keep their noses in the Middle East of course, no way around it, but not in the same way George W. Bush did, but in the smarter more traditional way of all other US presidents before him. And the thing about the American people in general, Middle class or not, they don't know much about their country's foreign policy, except for very few, so they have no effect on that, however lately they are starting to get a bit more involved, but they are still a long way, they are NOT like people here or in Europe, totally different mentality and attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> They can destroy your foreign policy when it comes to GCC and Arabian peninsula , so
> 
> 
> This islam card is Just bull crap , the problem with persians is more than just difference in sect , simply persians hate arabs this has been even before islam , we have no other choice but to counter there terrorism and sectarianism in our countries.
> 
> once those persians mind there own business and stay out of our countries internal affairs only then there might be peace, other than that instability in the region will continue.



Who talked about pre-Islam, that was called Jahiliya, it is Islam itself that changed that.
Show us since when they hate the Arabs after Islam. By the way it is Iraq, an Arab country that attacked Iran in recent times, most Muslim countries were ashamed and chocked over that.
Once you find the culprits behind the internal turmoils of some Arab countries, you might change your mind. Common sense dictates that a person or a nation in this instance is considered innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Luftwaffe

The SC said:


> Who talked about pre-Islam, that was called Jahiliya, it is Islam itself that changed that.
> Show us since when they hate the Arabs after Islam. By the way it is Iraq, an Arab country that attacked Iran in recent times, most Muslim countries were ashamed and chocked over that.
> Once you find the culprits behind the internal turmoils of some Arab countries, you might change your mind. Common sense dictates that a person or a nation in this instance is considered innocent until proven guilty.



Hi tell us why arab countries have internal turmoils, the teaching that tey give us why don't they apply to themselves and fix their problems before putting fingers in others affair such as Pakistan, iran and afghanistan. We know who is guilty.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Dino R. said:


> War brings massive revenue, not just in weapons sales, its a long story lol but believe me it does. The USA of now is much stronger than the USA prior to WWII believe it or not, much stronger and much more capable, back then England was the big dog, not the USA. Egyptian military industry, although one of the strongest in the region is still behind on so many levels, especially high-tec stuff, but we will get there inshallah one day. The solution to that problem is a simple, big $$$ invested in the military industry, the problem is that Egypt don't have it at all, unlike Saudi Arabia and the Gulf States and Iran, but the Saudis and the UAEs, instead of spending over $60 billion in one year on buying off-the-shelf systems can invest even a 1/4 of that amount in developing new systems through Egypt and the results would be amazing!!! But who is listening!!!
> As far as the USA, they will keep their noses in the Middle East of course, no way around it, but not in the same way George W. Bush did, but in the smarter more traditional way of all other US presidents before him. And the thing about the American people in general, Middle class or not, they don't know much about their country's foreign policy, except for very few, so they have no effect on that, however lately they are starting to get a bit more involved, but they are still a long way, they are NOT like people here or in Europe, totally different mentality and attitude.


sir i think just like great britian or napoleon or the roman empire the US will lose their power the signs are here for everyone to see 
about our military industry i think everything will be perfect once our economy get back on its feet then will have the funds to do all we want 
maybe they will become more involved when the middle class start to get smaller in time everyone will want to know where is their money going from what i hear the public opinion is aganist US aid to any country and US involvment in any war in the middle east 
vitnam can be a fine example


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Thank you so much brother, its an honor to be here among knowledgeable people like you guys, and it makes me happy knowing that my work is appreciated and that it might be useful to some. Of course I know the Hijazi people and your long history, its an honor brother, thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right, and for all honesty a union involving Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Kuwait and Bahrain is more feasible now a days, as the Saudis don't see Egypt as much of a threat lately and we are seeing steps leading to this now a days, at least on the military side, and lets not forget the massive economic aid Egypt is receiving lately from Saudi Arabia and UAE. It is promising, but unfortunately we are still a long time away from a real unity like the EU, but things are looking better. As for Iran, I still disagree with you, they have bigger plans for the region that are in conflict with Arab interests and thats a problem, a big one for that matter.


Concerning Iran; unless I have indicators or facts concerning their big plans, I'll differ with you on this matter. All I know for now is that they are concerned with threats from the US and Israel, be it of more sanctions or even war including Intelligence war. So I really think that the Iranians do not have the time or the energy to spend on internal affairs of their Arab neighbors, it is more of a game of provocation by the West, calling for Arab emotions.
Here is the Game pattern: The friend of my friend is my friend, the enemy of my friend is my enemy, the friend of my enemy is my enemy...In the diplomatic world this does not hold but for the US and some of its allies it is still the central thought, and the friendship is based on a one-sided perspective, namely the American policymakers one.


----------



## Dino R.

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> sir i think just like great britian or napoleon or the roman empire the US will lose their power the signs are here for everyone to see
> about our military industry i think everything will be perfect once our economy get back on its feet then will have the funds to do all we want
> maybe they will become more involved when the middle class start to get smaller in time everyone will want to know where is their money going from what i hear the public opinion is aganist US aid to any country and US involvment in any war in the middle east
> vitnam can be a fine example



Well they are starting to, after all things are getting worse over there now a days , more are getting involved but the majority are still clueless believe me!!! They only care about things that directly affects their daily lives, prices, unemployment, etc.
And yes, of course every empire will fall sooner of later, history repeats itself, always did and the USA is no exception.



The SC said:


> Concerning Iran; unless I have indicators or facts concerning their big plans, I'll differ with you on this matter. All I know for now is that they are concerned with threats from the US and Israel, be it of more sanctions or even war including Intelligence war. So I really think that the Iranians do not have the time or the energy to spend on internal affairs of their Arab neighbors, it is more of a game of provocation by the West, calling for Arab emotions.
> Here is the Game pattern: The friend of my friend is my friend, the enemy of my friend is my enemy, the friend of my enemy is my enemy...In the diplomatic world this does not hold but for the US and some of its allies it is still the central thought, and the friendship is based on a one-sided perspective, namely the American policymakers one.



They are interfering in internal Arab affairs, and in a big way too, they are spreading their influence all across the region, it is also a way of intimidation on their part, and it is working. Also I admit that the Iranian threat is a big exaggerated, but just a bit though, and it worked, the UAE and Saudis spent over $60 billion on weapons last year alone! Now who is benefiting from that the most?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

T-123456 said:


> Erdogan did that allready,so no loss there.





The SC said:


> Who talked about pre-Islam, that was called Jahiliya, it is Islam itself that changed that.
> Show us since when they hate the Arabs after Islam. By the way it is Iraq, an Arab country that attacked Iran in recent times, most Muslim countries were ashamed and chocked over that.
> Once you find the culprits behind the internal turmoils of some Arab countries, you might change your mind. Common sense dictates that a person or a nation in this instance is considered innocent until proven guilty.



Iraq attacked Iran after they attempted to Iranian regime attempted to assasinate saddam through iraqi proxies in addition to the arming of extremist shia militias in south and kurds in the north. 

The current genocide carried out against sunnis in Syria in addition to attempts to change demographics of Homs , northern damascus and hama in favour of minorities and expense of expelling sunnis proofs how your beloved Iran is thinking . 

We are no fools mate and your Islam card does not work with us , we reserve the right to respond to those who attempt to take over our country in the name of religion. 

There is no ummah or crap , national identity is what defines a country , both Turks and Persians understand this well , it is only some stupid arabs who accept being dictated by non arabs in the name of islam , thank god we do not have these times of creatures in Gulf .


----------



## mahatir

Dino R. said:


> First I wanna tell you that I'm very familiar with America and the Americans, I'm an American Citizen, lived there from 1997 till 2013, so the biggest portion of my adult life was there (I'm Egyptian though lol) That world police part if they abandon it then their alternatives are not good for us. Their economy is in shambles, yes, since 2008, and if things keep going the way the are then their economy will collapse completely, and you know what is the best remedy for that? WAR!!! A similar situation happened in the late 1920s and early 1930s, called the great depression in the USA, and what got' em out of it? World War II. They are not gonna be directly involved as they did in Iraq and Afghanistan in 2003, but rather start a war, here in the Middle East and benefit from it through selling weapons probably to both sides!!! You are seeing this happen now a days with allowing Iran to advance its Missile and Nuclear programs, they even lifted a chunk of the sanctions on Iran and Iran just sent 18 F-14 Engines to be refurbished in the United States!!!! Balance my friend is what we had before, now what happened is they simply screwed that balance by allowing Iran to grow and weakening the Arab Countries through divisions and internal conflicts.



They were attempting to do this but after Russia back-stabbed them on the Ukranian Issue things have changed , the Americans are preparing for a response against Russians in another arena that concerns them but time will tell what kind of response that would be. 

After all for USA the stalemate in Syria is Just ideal it drains Iranian economy supporting the rump regime back in Syria , until now they wasted over 20 billion dollars keeping him in power in addition to free 500 thousand barrels of oil per day apart from the fact MB , Islamists and Hezbollah are all finishing off each other while Israel happily watches from other side of the border.


----------



## mahatir

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> maybe but the US economy is so massive. arms sales will not help much if things get worse china is not falling behind they are getting ready for the day that the US will simply lose control over the world also we can not forget russia and the growing powers around the world which i hope Egypt will be one of them soon our army is doing great we need our economy up and running as soon as possible i think the US today is not the same in the 30s or the US that won the ww2 fighting on both fronts europe and the japan at that time the US was something else
> do you think the US can keep their meedling in the middle east and Aisa for long and what does the amirican people think about their forgin policy from what i hear the middle class being torn apart they start to ask why are we spending billions on war and bases overseas when we need this money to help the economy



USA is not weaker , it is Just other powers like Russia and China closed the gap with USA . When it comes to weapon technology Russia in some fields have already outpaced USA such as air-defence systems and somehow ballistic to and in others is quite close to catch up , china has also been doing well . 

On the economic front now China pretty much has replaced USA as being number 1 in international trade turnover amount and even china and russia now trade together without using usa currency . 

What the USA fears most is the emerging Russian/Chinese alliance , which if works out would make both countries combined stronger than united states . . The problem USA has weakened its allies in Nato so as to keep them under control for past decades , today they are realizing how damaging this policy was for instance Japan now is barely naked infront of chinese actions in south china sea to the point where now USA is forcing Japan to start expanding their domestic defence industry and take a more assertive role in international politics but the thing Japanese have become lazy and dependent on USA protection. 

This is the problem usa is facing now that it does not have a strong ally willing to act alone with their army , the whole Nato relies on USA when it comes to countering a non nato member or even waging a small war in their backyard. 

Remember the balkan wars , western Europe was not able to react in its own backyard against weak yoguslav regime and asked for us support for action. 

The current events in ukraine with Russian response was a slap on USA face , it mixed up their plans and they will be crawling back to the middle east attempting to keep as much partners as possible as the Russians now are back trying to engage with all USA allies in order to limit its influence and distract it from Europe .

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
 1


----------



## Dino R.

mahatir said:


> They were attempting to do this but after Russia back-stabbed them on the Ukranian Issue things have changed , the Americans are preparing for a response against Russians in another arena that concerns them but time will tell what kind of response that would be.
> 
> After all for USA the stalemate in Syria is Just ideal it drains Iranian economy supporting the rump regime back in Syria , until now they wasted over 20 billion dollars keeping him in power in addition to free 500 thousand barrels of oil per day apart from the fact MB , Islamists and Hezbollah are all finishing off each other while Israel happily watches from other side of the border.



That is true, and I think that is why the United States is just doing enough to keep it going despite immense pressure from Saudi Arabia to the contrary.



mahatir said:


> USA is not weaker , it is Just other powers like Russia and China closed the gap with USA . When it comes to weapon technology Russia in some fields have already outpaced USA such as air-defence systems and somehow ballistic to and in others is quite close to catch up , china has also been doing well .
> 
> On the economic front now China pretty much has replaced USA as being number 1 in international trade turnover amount and even china and russia now trade together without using usa currency .
> 
> What the USA fears most is the emerging Russian/Chinese alliance , which if works out would make both countries combined stronger than united states . . The problem USA has weakened its allies in Nato so as to keep them under control for past decades , today they are realizing how damaging this policy was for instance Japan now is barely naked infront of chinese actions in south china sea to the point where now USA is forcing Japan to start expanding their domestic defence industry and take a more assertive role in international politics but the thing Japanese have become lazy and dependent on USA protection.
> 
> This is the problem usa is facing now that it does not have a strong ally willing to act alone with their army , the whole Nato relies on USA when it comes to countering a non nato member or even waging a small war in their backyard.
> 
> Remember the balkan wars , western Europe was not able to react in its own backyard against weak yoguslav regime and asked for us support for action.
> 
> The current events in ukraine with Russian response was a slap on USA face , it mixed up their plans and they will be crawling back to the middle east attempting to keep as much partners as possible as the Russians now are back trying to engage with all USA allies in order to limit its influence and distract it from Europe .



Russia has always been ahead of the United States in missile technology and air defense


----------



## mahatir

Dino R. said:


> That is true, and I think that is why the United States is just doing enough to keep it going despite immense pressure from Saudi Arabia to the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has always been ahead of the United States in missile technology and air defense



Russia defeated USA in the arms race for a point , but what made them fall back in 1990 was communist system , certainly USA will not confront Russia over Ukraine but they will heat up other fronts like Syria .

You know the Syrian rebels have received tow missiles recently used in Idlib on turkish border given by turks after usa approval including the new offensive in latakia right in Assad homeland , Just heating up . 

The USA will not listen to Saudi Arabia concerning Syria , they prefer to keep the stalemate going , but it accepted saudi arabia pressure on giving up on MB in Egypt and put blind eye concerning Saudi Arabia annexing Bahrain indirectly . 

The other thing that USA might do to please Saudi Arabia would be also dumping Qatar in the event Saudi Arabia , Egypt and UAE design a coup against the family there if they do not end their support for MB and other islamic groups. , the recent Egyptian/UAE military drill was basically a direct threat to qatar, it involved special forces covered by airforce taking over small islands typical a mock up of qatar. Qatar even recently announced full military conscription for first time , ofcourse its a joke they do not even have people . 

The USA agreed to dump the MB to appease Saudi Arabia , but that will hurt their relations with Turkey a lot so the USA will have to compensate Turkey in that perhaps through either supporting Turkey gas and oil deals with the kurdish region in iraq without central goverment consent or by giving Turkey green light to set up Turkish zone of influence in northern syria , recently erdogan was talking about creating buffer zone that would reach suleiyman shah tomb in aleppo which is a small landlocked turkish territory under turkish gaurds protection , extremist groups threatened to attack this tomb and turkey threatened to retailate on such thing , and you have seen lately turkish backed offensive in latakia that allowed rebels for first time to size territory in latakia province in addition to the border cross with turkey . 

What I am seeing from all this is an american attempt to partition syria into zones of influence between Iran , Turkey and Saudi back rebels in the south but they will still want a stalemate for another 2-3 years until Syria is fully destroyed.



T-123456 said:


> Erdogan did that allready,so no loss there.



you have a point , regardless of the losses you had with MB fall but the Americans are forced to compensate you in other files especially that USA in the near future will be crawling over to Turkey asking for help after all you control the boshporus . I do not know what Turkey will demand from USA as compensation but next period will show how things will work out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

*mahatir* 
*Dino R.*
*what are your opinions about extermests fighting with rebels in syria should assad fall they would be a threat to the middle east do you think it is wise to look the other way while they are getting advanced weapons and battle expereance ?*


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> Iraq attacked Iran after they attempted to Iranian regime attempted to assasinate saddam through iraqi proxies in addition to the arming of extremist shia militias in south and kurds in the north.
> 
> The current genocide carried out against sunnis in Syria in addition to attempts to change demographics of Homs , northern damascus and hama in favour of minorities and expense of expelling sunnis proofs how your beloved Iran is thinking .
> 
> We are no fools mate and your Islam card does not work with us , we reserve the right to respond to those who attempt to take over our country in the name of religion.
> 
> There is no ummah or crap , national identity is what defines a country , both Turks and Persians understand this well , it is only some stupid arabs who accept being dictated by non arabs in the name of islam , thank god we do not have these times of creatures in Gulf .


To tell you the truth, I am not aware of what exactly is taking place in Syria, all I know is that it is a tragedy, no more details than that, apart from government forces fighting rebels.
II do not know how Iran (my beloved by lucidity) is doing that, it seems from all parts that these rebels are supported by western countries and are "sunnis", the same goes with the army, so who is displacing sunnis, and how many shiia are there in Syria?
You might be a christian Syrian, a non religious person or someone trying to be secular that is your choice, but eventhough "My" Islam card holds everywhere in the muslim world. There are long standing evidences that foreign hands wanted to destabilize Syria, they were just waiting for an opportunity, and here we are... Some blame the Saudis, others the Americans and Israelis, and you are the only one blaming Iran, do you have any sound answer please?


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> First I wanna tell you that I'm very familiar with America and the Americans, I'm an American Citizen, lived there from 1997 till 2013, so the biggest portion of my adult life was there (I'm Egyptian though lol) That world police part if they abandon it then their alternatives are not good for us. Their economy is in shambles, yes, since 2008, and if things keep going the way the are then their economy will collapse completely, and you know what is the best remedy for that? WAR!!! A similar situation happened in the late 1920s and early 1930s, called the great depression in the USA, and what got' em out of it? World War II. They are not gonna be directly involved as they did in Iraq and Afghanistan in 2003, but rather start a war, here in the Middle East and benefit from it through selling weapons probably to both sides!!! You are seeing this happen now a days with allowing Iran to advance its Missile and Nuclear programs, they even lifted a chunk of the sanctions on Iran and Iran just sent 18 F-14 Engines to be refurbished in the United States!!!! Balance my friend is what we had before, now what happened is they simply screwed that balance by allowing Iran to grow and weakening the Arab Countries through divisions and internal conflicts.



Is there any source to the 18 iranian F-14 engines to be refurbished in the US? I could not find one!!!
Can you explain please what you mean by : They allowed" Iran to grow its missiles and nuclear program ( I thought Iran did it despite their threats of war.)
What balance before are you speaking about? The cold war?
Please clarify, since those claims sound a bit odd, maybe with some clarifications they will sound better fo understanding purposes.


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Is there any source to the 18 iranian F-14 engines to be refurbished in the US? I could not find one!!!
> Can you explain please what you mean by : They allowed" Iran to grow its missiles and nuclear program ( I thought Iran did it despite their threats of war.)
> What balance before are you speaking about? The cold war?
> Please clarify, since those claims sound a bit odd, maybe with some clarifications they will sound better fo understanding purposes.



I read it on BBC first and then on the Israeli Debka files, the link for the BBC article is: BBC News - US allows Boeing airplane component sales to Iran and check Debka files.

As for allowing Iran to build its missiles and nuclear program, they did, they could have killed it in the 1990s especially when the program wasn't as advanced as it is now a days. Either it was a HUGE blunder on part of the CIA but I doubt bothe the CIA and the Israeli Mossad were both unaware of the program, I mean it did work, the Gulf States are spending more many than ever before on American and European weapons and the main reason, Iran, so just maybe that is what happened.
And the balance I was referring to was how things were in the Middle East from the late 1990s to early 2000s, keeping Israel a step ahead of the Arabs and neutralizing anyone that gets too strong or who has bigger aspirations that can mess-up that balance (Iraq). 

It is a theory, and I don't think its odd or anything 



Dino R. said:


> I read it on BBC first and then on the Israeli Debka files, the link for the BBC article is: BBC News - US allows Boeing airplane component sales to Iran and check Debka files.
> 
> As for allowing Iran to build its missiles and nuclear program, they did, they could have killed it in the 1990s especially when the program wasn't as advanced as it is now a days. Either it was a HUGE blunder on part of the CIA but I doubt bothe the CIA and the Israeli Mossad were both unaware of the program, I mean it did work, the Gulf States are spending more many than ever before on American and European weapons and the main reason, Iran, so just maybe that is what happened.
> And the balance I was referring to was how things were in the Middle East from the late 1990s to early 2000s, keeping Israel a step ahead of the Arabs and neutralizing anyone that gets too strong or who has bigger aspirations that can mess-up that balance (Iraq).
> 
> It is a theory, and I don't think its odd or anything



Oh and don't forget Israel's strikes on the Iraqi reactor in the 1980s and again on the Syrian one in 2007, they ALWAYS reacted preemptively when faced with such a threat, and they hit the Syrians many times targeted their Army research centers (responsible for Missile development) few times notably in 2001, so what happened with Iran?!!! Were they simply sleeping? Or maybe the United States leashed them and prevented them from doing so, I dunno, what do you think? I mean not to take away from Iran and how they planned and executed both programs, they were brilliant if you ask me.


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> I read it on BBC first and then on the Israeli Debka files, the link for the BBC article is: BBC News - US allows Boeing airplane component sales to Iran and check Debka files.
> 
> As for allowing Iran to build its missiles and nuclear program, they did, they could have killed it in the 1990s especially when the program wasn't as advanced as it is now a days. Either it was a HUGE blunder on part of the CIA but I doubt bothe the CIA and the Israeli Mossad were both unaware of the program, I mean it did work, the Gulf States are spending more many than ever before on American and European weapons and the main reason, Iran, so just maybe that is what happened.
> And the balance I was referring to was how things were in the Middle East from the late 1990s to early 2000s, keeping Israel a step ahead of the Arabs and neutralizing anyone that gets too strong or who has bigger aspirations that can mess-up that balance (Iraq).
> 
> It is a theory, and I don't think its odd or anything
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and don't forget Israel's strikes on the Iraqi reactor in the 1980s and again on the Syrian one in 2007, they ALWAYS reacted preemptively when faced with such a threat, and they hit the Syrians many times targeted their Army research centers (responsible for Missile development) few times notably in 2001, so what happened with Iran?!!! Were they simply sleeping? Or maybe the United States leashed them and prevented them from doing so, I dunno, what do you think? I mean not to take away from Iran and how they planned and executed both programs, they were brilliant if you ask me.



You have good arguments. Yet, in the 70's, it is the US itself that helped start the program through the Germans and others; in that era, in the 70s, Iran was the most trusted ally of the western countries, it was even called the policeman or the guardian of the middle east in regard to the USSR. They also were the only operators along the USN of the most sophisticated warplane in the world the F-14, meaning that they had access to the best technologies in the US. In the 90s Iran didn't have much of nuclear technology to be stopped, they had a small research reactor and were doing research, no enrichment and no Real reactor, not even centrifuges for enrichment, and you are right, even the research was kind of secretive, since no one wanted to give them anything related the Nuclear field, despite the fact that they are signatories of the NPT!!!
I am not sure about the reason(s) why the Gulf countries are spending a lot of money on armaments, Iran is a good argument but not sufficient an argument, I think there are other reasons also.
The question is, why especially Israel, an apartheid foreign entity with different values, should be the balancing factor in the middle east? That was an error, and the middle east is correcting it now: the major powers in the Area should be strong enough to make that balance, and that is exactly what we are seeing, the GCC and dependencies are getting stronger by the day, and Iran also, it's all about deterrence, hence the Israeli role in balancing things up in the middle east is coming to a halt and being nullified.
I believe that this approach of balance based on deterrence is much viable than the approach by violence and preemptive raids. By the way Iran attacked the Iraqi reactor's (during a declared war) most buildings but not the reactor (which was directly attacked by USrael) itself 8 months before the USraelis by fear of radioactivity fallouts. Just this fact alone shows that Iranians are more responsible than the Israelis and their helpers. There are also the many attacks on Syria and Lebanon, and recently in Africa, very close to Egypt that they did not hesitate to attack preemptively in 1967 also.
As for the nuclear work of Iran, we just said that it was secretive till 2003, with a bunch of Iranian dissidents unveiling some "hidden" events, but the Iranian government was swift to let the IAEO inspect its sites and to provide proofs of not having a military nuclear program, we can see that these inspections and permanent monitoring means are still going on today.
For the missile program, we know that Iran had no other choice but to get ballistic missiles, since Saddam's ones were hitting its cities. From there to the recent developments the road is quite impressive, since they kept up with recent missile technologies, and are considered as a missile power.


----------



## mahatir

Dino R. said:


> I read it on BBC first and then on the Israeli Debka files, the link for the BBC article is: BBC News - US allows Boeing airplane component sales to Iran and check Debka files.
> 
> As for allowing Iran to build its missiles and nuclear program, they did, they could have killed it in the 1990s especially when the program wasn't as advanced as it is now a days. Either it was a HUGE blunder on part of the CIA but I doubt bothe the CIA and the Israeli Mossad were both unaware of the program, I mean it did work, the Gulf States are spending more many than ever before on American and European weapons and the main reason, Iran, so just maybe that is what happened.
> And the balance I was referring to was how things were in the Middle East from the late 1990s to early 2000s, keeping Israel a step ahead of the Arabs and neutralizing anyone that gets too strong or who has bigger aspirations that can mess-up that balance (Iraq).
> 
> It is a theory, and I don't think its odd or anything
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and don't forget Israel's strikes on the Iraqi reactor in the 1980s and again on the Syrian one in 2007, they ALWAYS reacted preemptively when faced with such a threat, and they hit the Syrians many times targeted their Army research centers (responsible for Missile development) few times notably in 2001, so what happened with Iran?!!! Were they simply sleeping? Or maybe the United States leashed them and prevented them from doing so, I dunno, what do you think? I mean not to take away from Iran and how they planned and executed both programs, they were brilliant if you ask me.



The distance between Israel and Iran makes it impossible for Israel to strike Iran directly , they simply do not have the capacity to attack Iran so that is why they resort to sabotage operations against its nuclear scientists , the same reason Israel did not attack pakistan nuclear sites due to distance issue . 

The same goes for Iran , their ballistic missiles do not really threat Israel as these missiles would be intercepted and destroyed in Gulf and Jordanian airspace before reaching Israel . 

The only threat Iran pose to Israel is through the rockets it supplies to hezbollah and again Israel has made sure sophisticated missiles did not fall into the hands of hezbollah by carrying out more than 10 announced strikes apart from the unannounced operations against missile smuggling from syria to lebanon. 

They already have built the Iron Dome recently which pretty much protects Israel strategic areas from rockets possessed by hezbollah and Syria has depleted its missile arsenal killing its own people during the simple war in addition to giving up its chemical ditterent . 

Iran Ballistic missiles only pose direct threat to the Gulf thus means purchasing anti-ballistic missile systems from USA and from here USA has tolerated the Iranian ballistic missile program as long as it only threatens the Gulf region only .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> *mahatir*
> *Dino R.*
> *what are your opinions about extermests fighting with rebels in syria should assad fall they would be a threat to the middle east do you think it is wise to look the other way while they are getting advanced weapons and battle expereance ?*



I do not think Assad will fall in the short term now , it will continue as a stalemate civil war for a few more years . The rebels have consolidated their power in northern Syria now all along the Turkish border by recently seizing the last border crossing between Turkey and Syria in latakia. 

Iran and Hezbollah are more interested in securing the corridor route that connects Damascus with the Syrian Coast " Assad's sect homeland " to allow Iran continue smuggling Arms to hezbollah through that corridor . If you look at the regions where hezbollah is fighting , he is only concentrating on the towns and cities where is arms and drug smuggling routes run through "qalamoun in reef damascus and qusar in homs " but against securing those limited areas have cost him over 500 soldiers . The rebels in these regions now have decided on again turning to Gurella warefare by attacking convoys and checkpoints that hezbollah and syrian army have set up in the border region rather than holding towns and villages. 

The rebels decided to focus their force on consolidating and seizing territory close to Turkey and Jordan where they have logistical support from the goverments in both countries to pass over weapons and ammunition . 

Lebanon is pro Syria this is why Rebels were unable to permanently seize territory on Lebanese border due to arms shortage but in the north and south they performed much better and consolidated power as they have full control over supply routes with support from Jordanian and Turkish governments. 

The rebels started making proper use of their manpower and strength by focusing on liberating areas where the regime does not have the capacity to recapture like Idlib , Daraa and Aleppo provinces . Now the Rebels have conquered most of Idlib province and using it to launch attacks on central Syria and close to the route where weapons are smuggled from the coast .


----------



## mahatir

Dino R. said:


> War brings massive revenue, not just in weapons sales, its a long story lol but believe me it does. The USA of now is much stronger than the USA prior to WWII believe it or not, much stronger and much more capable, back then England was the big dog, not the USA. Egyptian military industry, although one of the strongest in the region is still behind on so many levels, especially high-tec stuff, but we will get there inshallah one day. The solution to that problem is a simple, big $$$ invested in the military industry, the problem is that Egypt don't have it at all, unlike Saudi Arabia and the Gulf States and Iran, but the Saudis and the UAEs, instead of spending over $60 billion in one year on buying off-the-shelf systems can invest even a 1/4 of that amount in developing new systems through Egypt and the results would be amazing!!! But who is listening!!!
> As far as the USA, they will keep their noses in the Middle East of course, no way around it, but not in the same way George W. Bush did, but in the smarter more traditional way of all other US presidents before him. And the thing about the American people in general, Middle class or not, they don't know much about their country's foreign policy, except for very few, so they have no effect on that, however lately they are starting to get a bit more involved, but they are still a long way, they are NOT like people here or in Europe, totally different mentality and attitude.



You know UAE will be funding a 40 billion housing project in Egypt and Gulf supported Egypt budget with 10 billion over the past 8 month. 

The Gulf would help Egypt by financing Budget deficits and offering cheap oil and gas which allows Egypt to allocate more resources and funs to its unconventional programs . 

Egypt only needs to reform its subsidies system and you will have a lot of resources available for funding unconventional program and the Gulf would not mind funding such programs .

Saudi Arabia financed pakistan nuclear program before , it just needs Egypt the political will to expand again its short range ballistic missile program and be sure there will be support. 

After All I do not regard this as support but its important for our own survival , Egypt and Gulf are on the same boat, either we sink together will reach the shore safely .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> You have good arguments. Yet, in the 70's, it is the US itself that helped start the program through the Germans and others; in that era, in the 70s, Iran was the most trusted ally of the western countries, it was even called the policeman or the guardian of the middle east in regard to the USSR. They also were the only operators along the USN of the most sophisticated warplane in the world the F-14, meaning that they had access to the best technologies in the US. In the 90s Iran didn't have much of nuclear technology to be stopped, they had a small research reactor and were doing research, no enrichment and no Real reactor, not even centrifuges for enrichment, and you are right, even the research was kind of secretive, since no one wanted to give them anything related the Nuclear field, despite the fact that they are signatories of the NPT!!!
> I am not sure about the reason(s) why the Gulf countries are spending a lot of money on armaments, Iran is a good argument but not sufficient an argument, I think there are other reasons also.
> The question is, why especially Israel, an apartheid foreign entity with different values, should be the balancing factor in the middle east? That was an error, and the middle east is correcting it now: the major powers in the Area should be strong enough to make that balance, and that is exactly what we are seeing, the GCC and dependencies are getting stronger by the day, and Iran also, it's all about deterrence, hence the Israeli role in balancing things up in the middle east is coming to a halt and being nullified.
> I believe that this approach of balance based on deterrence is much viable than the approach by violence and preemptive raids. By the way Iran attacked the Iraqi reactor's (during a declared war) most buildings but not the reactor (which was directly attacked by USrael) itself 8 months before the USraelis by fear of radioactivity fallouts. Just this fact alone shows that Iranians are more responsible than the Israelis and their helpers. There are also the many attacks on Syria and Lebanon, and recently in Africa, very close to Egypt that they did not hesitate to attack preemptively in 1967 also.
> As for the nuclear work of Iran, we just said that it was secretive till 2003, with a bunch of Iranian dissidents unveiling some "hidden" events, but the Iranian government was swift to let the IAEO inspect its sites and to provide proofs of not having a military nuclear program, we can see that these inspections and permanent monitoring means are still going on today.
> For the missile program, we know that Iran had no other choice but to get ballistic missiles, since Saddam's ones were hitting its cities. From there to the recent developments the road is quite impressive, since they kept up with recent missile technologies, and are considered as a missile power.



Well, why Israel was the balancing factor wasn't a choice, remember the support Israel has in the United States and their extensive lobbies there that pressure decision makers to ALWAYS support Israel despite their repeated atrocities, it is sad but it is the way things are!!!



mahatir said:


> You know UAE will be funding a 40 billion housing project in Egypt and Gulf supported Egypt budget with 10 billion over the past 8 month.
> 
> The Gulf would help Egypt by financing Budget deficits and offering cheap oil and gas which allows Egypt to allocate more resources and funs to its unconventional programs .
> 
> Egypt only needs to reform its subsidies system and you will have a lot of resources available for funding unconventional program and the Gulf would not mind funding such programs .
> 
> Saudi Arabia financed pakistan nuclear program before , it just needs Egypt the political will to expand again its short range ballistic missile program and be sure there will be support.
> 
> After All I do not regard this as support but its important for our own survival , Egypt and Gulf are on the same boat, either we sink together will reach the shore safely .



You are right, it is a mutual interest and it is a must now a days with all the challenges. The Saudis and the rest of the GCC should invest heavily in various weapons programs, and the only country with the expertise and know how is Egypt, something that will benefit all of them, and now a days money can buy anything, and we should learn from the Iranians, how even with heavy sanctions on them, Iran managed to make remarkable advances in many of its military programs, conventional and non-conventional. The Arabs don't have such crippling sanctions and money is not an issue! It is common sense, and I'm hopeful they are seeing the benefit of that right now and moving towards it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Dino R. said:


> Well, why Israel was the balancing factor wasn't a choice, remember the support Israel has in the United States and their extensive lobbies there that pressure decision makers to ALWAYS support Israel despite their repeated atrocities, it is sad but it is the way things are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, it is a mutual interest and it is a must now a days with all the challenges. The Saudis and the rest of the GCC should invest heavily in various weapons programs, and the only country with the expertise and know how is Egypt, something that will benefit all of them, and now a days money can buy anything, and we should learn from the Iranians, how even with heavy sanctions on them, Iran managed to make remarkable advances in many of its military programs, conventional and non-conventional. The Arabs don't have such crippling sanctions and money is not an issue! It is common sense, and I'm hopeful they are seeing the benefit of that right now and moving towards it.



Most of what Iran shows is mere propaganda , though they did advance in ballistic missiles area with north korean support , but when it comes to conventional power its Just a complete Joke , simply reverse engineer soviet era junk cant be regarded as accomplishment.



Dino R. said:


> Well, why Israel was the balancing factor wasn't a choice, remember the support Israel has in the United States and their extensive lobbies there that pressure decision makers to ALWAYS support Israel despite their repeated atrocities, it is sad but it is the way things are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, it is a mutual interest and it is a must now a days with all the challenges. The Saudis and the rest of the GCC should invest heavily in various weapons programs, and the only country with the expertise and know how is Egypt, something that will benefit all of them, and now a days money can buy anything, and we should learn from the Iranians, how even with heavy sanctions on them, Iran managed to make remarkable advances in many of its military programs, conventional and non-conventional. The Arabs don't have such crippling sanctions and money is not an issue! It is common sense, and I'm hopeful they are seeing the benefit of that right now and moving towards it.



We already started back in 2004 military production and UAE has heired many scientists from several countries to start our own military production capacity geared towards export markets and we did well exporting weapons to more than 40 countries especially when it comes to light armored vechiles and small weapons . 

Even Egypt recently bought Panthera armored vechiles from UAE and We exported Nimr armored vechiles in to algeria , libya , lebanon and jordan also we have done well in drone field 

Our government has political will but you know we do not have enough local labor , we are merely 1 million but regardless were trying to get there and recently started our own space program . 

I guess we will start cooperating with Egypt along with other countries we have deals with.


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> Most of what Iran shows is mere propaganda , though they did advance in ballistic missiles area with north korean support , but when it comes to conventional power its Just a complete Joke , simply reverse engineer soviet era junk cant be regarded as accomplishment.
> 
> 
> 
> We already started back in 2004 military production and UAE has heired many scientists from several countries to start our own military production capacity geared towards export markets and we did well exporting weapons to more than 40 countries especially when it comes to light armored vechiles and small weapons .
> 
> Even Egypt recently bought Panthera armored vechiles from UAE and We exported Nimr armored vechiles in to algeria , libya , lebanon and jordan also we have done well in drone field
> 
> Our government has political will but you know we do not have enough local labor , we are merely 1 million but regardless were trying to get there and recently started our own space program .
> 
> I guess we will start cooperating with Egypt along with other countries we have deals with.



This is very good from the UAE, very appreciated for setting a model for other Arab countries to follow, you proved to be an industrious nation with only one million inhabitants.
From here to saying that Iran has only ballistic missiles and the rest of its armaments are soviet junk is to go beyond logic and defy rationality. The regular Iranian army alone counts more than a million soldiers and officers, its Basij forces are 12 million or more.
If one takes a tour, let us say in utube around the Iranian military achievements in recent years, he will be astounded by the numbers and varieties of these achievements, from new battle guns to main battle tanks, from new fighter jets and helicopters to sophisticated drones and satellites, from small speed boats to submarines and frigates, from hand held antiaircraft missiles to short, medium and long range air defense systems. Surface to surface, air to air and air to surface missiles and radars have been developed or upgraded to the latest in technologies AESA. Their civilian achievements are much more than the military ones. Do not forget that the iranians could deal with very advanced technologies for a long time, the F-14 was a good example, the chiftain MBT is another, Aerospace and space technologies are yet another.
So, I congratulate the UAE and Iran at the same time. Although Iran had a much harder road to its achivemets.


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Well, why Israel was the balancing factor wasn't a choice, remember the support Israel has in the United States and their extensive lobbies there that pressure decision makers to ALWAYS support Israel despite their repeated atrocities, it is sad but it is the way things are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, it is a mutual interest and it is a must now a days with all the challenges. The Saudis and the rest of the GCC should invest heavily in various weapons programs, and the only country with the expertise and know how is Egypt, something that will benefit all of them, and now a days money can buy anything, and we should learn from the Iranians, how even with heavy sanctions on them, Iran managed to make remarkable advances in many of its military programs, conventional and non-conventional. The Arabs don't have such crippling sanctions and money is not an issue! It is common sense, and I'm hopeful they are seeing the benefit of that right now and moving towards it.


What types of non-conventional weapon are we talking about here? they were hit by chemical weapons from Saddam and they did not respond in kind, these are very responsible people I find.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The tactical maneuver "Nasr-11" military drills carried out with the use of live ammunition by the Second Field Army as part of the annual training missions of the Armed Forces formations and units.

Elements of the Mechanical Infantry, Artillery and Armored Units Forces, the Air Force and Air Defense Units took part in the drills

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

I leave for ten days and the thread goes to hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> What types of non-conventional weapon are we talking about here? they were hit by chemical weapons from Saddam and they did not respond in kind, these are very responsible people I find.



I'm not sure if they have any chemical or biological programs what I meant by non-conventional was there nuclear weapons program



The SC said:


> This is very good from the UAE, very appreciated for setting a model for other Arab countries to follow, you proved to be an industrious nation with only one million inhabitants.
> From here to saying that Iran has only ballistic missiles and the rest of its armaments are soviet junk is to go beyond logic and defy rationality. The regular Iranian army alone counts more than a million soldiers and officers, its Basij forces are 12 million or more.
> If one takes a tour, let us say in utube around the Iranian military achievements in recent years, he will be astounded by the numbers and varieties of these achievements, from new battle guns to main battle tanks, from new fighter jets and helicopters to sophisticated drones and satellites, from small speed boats to submarines and frigates, from hand held antiaircraft missiles to short, medium and long range air defense systems. Surface to surface, air to air and air to surface missiles and radars have been developed or upgraded to the latest in technologies AESA. Their civilian achievements are much more than the military ones. Do not forget that the iranians could deal with very advanced technologies for a long time, the F-14 was a good example, the chiftain MBT is another, Aerospace and space technologies are yet another.
> So, I congratulate the UAE and Iran at the same time. Although Iran had a much harder road to its achivemets.



If I can put my two cents in, the Iranian military industry, in my opinion, is the 2nd strongest after Israel. SC was right, they have many achievements and their military industry base is pretty strong and diversified. As for the UAE, they have many ambitious projects, but it is mostly a partnership with another well-known manufacturer, or very simple assembly lines. UAE does not have any Tank production, no aircraft assembly lines, except for their UAVs, ammunition manufacturing is negligible. They do have some interesting projects, I like the MALE UAV they had recently and their missile project (One between Tawazun of UAE and Denel Dynamics of South Africa) but I won't call it a robust industry, remember, with enough money you can buy all the sub-components of a weapon and put a label on it saying "Made in the UAE".


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> I'm not sure if they have any chemical or biological programs what I meant by non-conventional was there nuclear weapons program
> 
> 
> 
> If I can put my two cents in, the Iranian military industry, in my opinion, is the 2nd strongest after Israel. SC was right, they have many achievements and their military industry base is pretty strong and diversified. As for the UAE, they have many ambitious projects, but it is mostly a partnership with another well-known manufacturer, or very simple assembly lines. UAE does not have any Tank production, no aircraft assembly lines, except for their UAVs, ammunition manufacturing is negligible. They do have some interesting projects, I like the MALE UAV they had recently and their missile project (One between Tawazun of UAE and Denel Dynamics of South Africa) but I won't call it a robust industry, remember, with enough money you can buy all the sub-components of a weapon and put a label on it saying "Made in the UAE".



It won't be fair to compare with Israel either, since the latter has the outright help of the US and European industries and their R&D, and mostly for_ free_, add to it their access to major works in all western Universities. With all this, even a donkey might be rated among the top, because he can carry the luguage (the scientific knowledge).
Idid some search on their brightest brain Einchtein, and found out that after he couldn't find a job, he was recruited in the Austrian office of patents!!!...So, you can conclude anything from that too.

I was aware of the Russian offer to Iran for a military nuclear program assistance, long time ago, but it did not come to fruition says about a dozen American intelligence agencies.
I won't be surprised, since the russians have been reluctant to deliver the S-300 system, ordered, paid and signed for, and this is well known to be a defensive system...


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> It won't be fair to compare with Israel either, since the latter has the outright help of the US and European industries and their R&D, and mostly for_ free_, add to it their access to major works in all western Universities. With all this, even a donkey might be rated among the top, because he can carry the luguage (the scientific knowledge).
> Idid some search on their brightest brain Einchtein, and found out that after he couldn't find a job, he was recruited in the Austrian office of patents!!!...So, you can conclude anything from that too.
> 
> I was aware of the Russian offer to Iran for a military nuclear program assistance, long time ago, but it did not come to fruition says about a dozen American intelligence agencies.
> I won't be surprised, since the russians have been reluctant to deliver the S-300 system, ordered, paid and signed for, and this is well known to be a defensive system...



Well you gotta give' em credit too, they have some pretty advanced systems, but yes, you got a point there that almost all of their military research and development coast is paid for by the United States.

As for the Iranians, the S-300 has many many versions, all with different roles, the SA-10, SA-12 and SA-20. The Iranians wanted the S-300 PMU but due to pressure from Israel (USA) and Saudi Arabia the sale was blocked, instead the Russians offered the S-300 VM, also called the "Antey 2500) which is mainly an anti-ballistic missile defense system but the Iranians said no.


----------



## Falcon29

Dino R. said:


> Well, why Israel was the balancing factor wasn't a choice, remember the support Israel has in the United States and their extensive lobbies there that pressure decision makers to ALWAYS support Israel despite their repeated atrocities, it is sad but it is the way things are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, it is a mutual interest and it is a must now a days with all the challenges. The Saudis and the rest of the GCC should invest heavily in various weapons programs, and the only country with the expertise and know how is Egypt, something that will benefit all of them, and now a days money can buy anything, and we should learn from the Iranians, how even with heavy sanctions on them, Iran managed to make remarkable advances in many of its military programs, conventional and non-conventional. The Arabs don't have such crippling sanctions and money is not an issue! It is common sense, and I'm hopeful they are seeing the benefit of that right now and moving towards it.



This is what I've been saying the whole time my friend, we Arabs have the money so we should tackle this opportunity to change the status quo in the region. Are you fully Egyptian btw or half European or something? If that's you in the avatar you look mixed.


----------



## Dino R.

Hazzy997 said:


> This is what I've been saying the whole time my friend, we Arabs have the money so we should tackle this opportunity to change the status quo in the region. Are you fully Egyptian btw or half European or something? If that's you in the avatar you look mixed.



No I'm 100% Egyptian and yes that is me in the picture, I'm also an American citizen and lived there for the past 17 years although I'm back home in Egypt since a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Dino R. said:


> No I'm 100% Egyptian and yes that is me in the picture, I'm also an American citizen and lived there for the past 17 years although I'm back home in Egypt since a year ago.



اهلًا وسهلا فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Dino R.

Hazzy997 said:


> اهلًا وسهلا فيك اخي الكريم



اهلا بيك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Well you gotta give' em credit too, they have some pretty advanced systems, but yes, you got a point there that almost all of their military research and development coast is paid for by the United States.
> 
> As for the Iranians, the S-300 has many many versions, all with different roles, the SA-10, SA-12 and SA-20. The Iranians wanted the S-300 PMU but due to pressure from Israel (USA) and Saudi Arabia the sale was blocked, instead the Russians offered the S-300 VM, also called the "Antey 2500) which is mainly an anti-ballistic missile defense system but the Iranians said no.



Don't you find it a bit strange that they say, they have developped an antiballistc sytem not muched in the world while Russia and maintly their techh supplier the US ha been struggling to have a decent one for more than 40 years(Why the US does not just by it from them?), what about their 14 000 kms intercontinental ballistic missiles...what Arab enemy is that far away? and the Iron dom science fiction or reality?, hand made rockets can go through that thing. I give credit where it belongs.

The S-300 PMU2 is an export version , their VMD and PMD systems are more interesting.
The S-300 is modular in general, it has multi roles with emphasis on one role or another, depending on what missiles it can use, IIran is coming up with their own system by 2016, 3 years more than first anounced, most probably like the S-400 or near its performances.


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Don't you find it a bit strange that they say, they have developped an antiballistc sytem not muched in the world while Russia and maintly their techh supplier the US ha been struggling to have a decent one for more than 40 years(Why the US does not just by it from them?), what about their 14 000 kms intercontinental ballistic missiles...what Arab enemy is that far away? and the Iron dom science fiction or reality?, hand made rockets can go through that thing. I give credit where it belongs.
> 
> The S-300 PMU2 is an export version , their VMD and PMD systems are more interesting.
> The S-300 is modular in general, it has multi roles with emphasis on one role or another, depending on what missiles it can use, IIran is coming up with their own system by 2016, 3 years more than first anounced, most probably like the S-400 or near its performances.



Well, I believe that the Israeli claims on their newest system, David's sling is a bit unrealistic. It is essential a heavy modification of the American Patriot PAC-3 system, who's success rate in interception was no more than 20% on a good day, to be realistic, how much improvement did they achieve on the Iron dome? 40%? To be optimistic 50%? Still not enough! With MRBM 50% is a disaster and won't justify the development coast! As for their Iron Dome, forget about how accurate it is, it coasts over $300,000 every time it is used, meaning to intercept a roughly $100-$200 rocket fired at israel it coasts them more than a 1000 times more to intercept it! That is a loosing proposition if you ask me, given the number of missiles that are available and can be fired at once, besides it would definitely overwhelm the system! Maybe that is why Russia and the United States never invested too much into such systems against small caliber rockets cause it simply doesn't make any sense!!! But again, don't underestimate the Israeli advances in Radars and ECM systems, they made some good advances in those fields, their stuff is actually decent, I read a lot about it and I like you I have to give credit where it belongs.

As for the S-300, the VM series is geared more towards the anti-ballistic missile role, more of a defensive system than the PMU series, although by numbers it sounds as capable, if not more capable than the PMU series, however, Russia refused to sell Iran the PMU and instead offered them the VM series, which leads me to believe that the PMU-2 specially is a more capable system against aircrafts, I read in Dr. Carlo Copps review of the S-300 family that the PMU-2 is more capable mainly because of the 30N6E TOMB STONE radar. However in 2008 a new radar, Nebo-M, an AESA radar all across the board (L, S\X and VHF bands) was introduced to the VM series, something which gives the VM series more capabilities like the PMU series, but that is in the VM-4 package which the Russian Air Defense ordered, I doubt it'll be available for export in the same configuration, plus the PMU series integrates way better with the legacy SAMs, of which most countries in the Middle East are still operating making it way more desirable. I believe the PM series are more capable. 

As for Iran developing an equivalent to the S-400, I highly doubt that! Simply the technology is not there! Missile technology and their guidance are still behind that of Russia and China, they can upgrade older SAMs they have from the USA and Russia, but radars as advanced as the ones for the S-400, I don't think so! Simply no way, only Russia and China has those, and it wouldn't make any sense to assume that Iran acquired those from either Russia of China because that simply defeats the purpose, I don't know, but believe me for Iran to develop a system comparable to the S-400 is damn near impossible, they can't make an AESA radar yet, however I have to say they do have access to the Nebo-M radar, they even showed it in public, but for them to reverse engineer it, I don't think so. My best assessment is that they put together something out of foreign components they have, but I don't believe its gonna be as capable as the S-400 though, more of a hybrid Legacy style SAM with few modern components. They are trying but their claims are simply too ambitious.



Dino R. said:


> Well, I believe that the Israeli claims on their newest system, David's sling is a bit unrealistic. It is essential a heavy modification of the American Patriot PAC-3 system, who's success rate in interception was no more than 20% on a good day, to be realistic, how much improvement did they achieve on the Iron dome? 40%? To be optimistic 50%? Still not enough! With MRBM 50% is a disaster and won't justify the development coast! As for their Iron Dome, forget about how accurate it is, it coasts over $300,000 every time it is used, meaning to intercept a roughly $100-$200 rocket fired at israel it coasts them more than a 1000 times more to intercept it! That is a loosing proposition if you ask me, given the number of missiles that are available and can be fired at once, besides it would definitely overwhelm the system! Maybe that is why Russia and the United States never invested too much into such systems against small caliber rockets cause it simply doesn't make any sense!!! But again, don't underestimate the Israeli advances in Radars and ECM systems, they made some good advances in those fields, their stuff is actually decent, I read a lot about it and I like you I have to give credit where it belongs.
> 
> As for the S-300, the VM series is geared more towards the anti-ballistic missile role, more of a defensive system than the PMU series, although by numbers it sounds as capable, if not more capable than the PMU series, however, Russia refused to sell Iran the PMU and instead offered them the VM series, which leads me to believe that the PMU-2 specially is a more capable system against aircrafts, I read in Dr. Carlo Copps review of the S-300 family that the PMU-2 is more capable mainly because of the 30N6E TOMB STONE radar. However in 2008 a new radar, Nebo-M, an AESA radar all across the board (L, S\X and VHF bands) was introduced to the VM series, something which gives the VM series more capabilities like the PMU series, but that is in the VM-4 package which the Russian Air Defense ordered, I doubt it'll be available for export in the same configuration, plus the PMU series integrates way better with the legacy SAMs, of which most countries in the Middle East are still operating making it way more desirable. I believe the PM series are more capable.
> 
> As for Iran developing an equivalent to the S-400, I highly doubt that! Simply the technology is not there! Missile technology and their guidance are still behind that of Russia and China, they can upgrade older SAMs they have from the USA and Russia, but radars as advanced as the ones for the S-400, I don't think so! Simply no way, only Russia and China has those, and it wouldn't make any sense to assume that Iran acquired those from either Russia of China because that simply defeats the purpose, I don't know, but believe me for Iran to develop a system comparable to the S-400 is damn near impossible, they can't make an AESA radar yet, however I have to say they do have access to the Nebo-M radar, they even showed it in public, but for them to reverse engineer it, I don't think so. My best assessment is that they put together something out of foreign components they have, but I don't believe its gonna be as capable as the S-400 though, more of a hybrid Legacy style SAM with few modern components. They are trying but their claims are simply too ambitious.



Oh and the Israeli ICBM, it is intended I believe more for show, and for satellite launches more than being targeted towards an actual enemy. A technology achievement more than anything.


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Well, I believe that the Israeli claims on their newest system, David's sling is a bit unrealistic. It is essential a heavy modification of the American Patriot PAC-3 system, who's success rate in interception was no more than 20% on a good day, to be realistic, how much improvement did they achieve on the Iron dome? 40%? To be optimistic 50%? Still not enough! With MRBM 50% is a disaster and won't justify the development coast! As for their Iron Dome, forget about how accurate it is, it coasts over $300,000 every time it is used, meaning to intercept a roughly $100-$200 rocket fired at israel it coasts them more than a 1000 times more to intercept it! That is a loosing proposition if you ask me, given the number of missiles that are available and can be fired at once, besides it would definitely overwhelm the system! Maybe that is why Russia and the United States never invested too much into such systems against small caliber rockets cause it simply doesn't make any sense!!! But again, don't underestimate the Israeli advances in Radars and ECM systems, they made some good advances in those fields, their stuff is actually decent, I read a lot about it and I like you I have to give credit where it belongs.
> 
> As for the S-300, the VM series is geared more towards the anti-ballistic missile role, more of a defensive system than the PMU series, although by numbers it sounds as capable, if not more capable than the PMU series, however, Russia refused to sell Iran the PMU and instead offered them the VM series, which leads me to believe that the PMU-2 specially is a more capable system against aircrafts, I read in Dr. Carlo Copps review of the S-300 family that the PMU-2 is more capable mainly because of the 30N6E TOMB STONE radar. However in 2008 a new radar, Nebo-M, an AESA radar all across the board (L, S\X and VHF bands) was introduced to the VM series, something which gives the VM series more capabilities like the PMU series, but that is in the VM-4 package which the Russian Air Defense ordered, I doubt it'll be available for export in the same configuration, plus the PMU series integrates way better with the legacy SAMs, of which most countries in the Middle East are still operating making it way more desirable. I believe the PM series are more capable.
> 
> As for Iran developing an equivalent to the S-400, I highly doubt that! Simply the technology is not there! Missile technology and their guidance are still behind that of Russia and China, they can upgrade older SAMs they have from the USA and Russia, but radars as advanced as the ones for the S-400, I don't think so! Simply no way, only Russia and China has those, and it wouldn't make any sense to assume that Iran acquired those from either Russia of China because that simply defeats the purpose, I don't know, but believe me for Iran to develop a system comparable to the S-400 is damn near impossible, they can't make an AESA radar yet, however I have to say they do have access to the Nebo-M radar, they even showed it in public, but for them to reverse engineer it, I don't think so. My best assessment is that they put together something out of foreign components they have, but I don't believe its gonna be as capable as the S-400 though, more of a hybrid Legacy style SAM with few modern components. They are trying but their claims are simply too ambitious.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the Israeli ICBM, it is intended I believe more for show, and for satellite launches more than being targeted towards an actual enemy. A technology achievement more than anything.



Iran AESA radar:

Have a look at this, I told you, the Iranians are very capable... this is just one of their AESA radars

Iran unveils new naval phased array radar system - Worldnews.com


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Iran AESA radar:
> 
> Have a look at this, I told you, the Iranians are very capable... this is just one of their AESA radars
> 
> Iran unveils new naval phased array radar system - Worldnews.com



I know about their AESA radars, I don't know buddy, I'm just having a hard time buying it!!! I sounds ligit, looks ligit, but I just can't buy it for some reason!!!! Radar development especially AESA radars require very advanced technologies that Iran simply doesn't have! I dunno! But it sounds like the real deal! If it is, that is good for them! Hell man! Russia and China only made significant steps in AESA technology not so long ago!! And here comes little Iran with their own!! I dunno

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> I know about their AESA radars, I don't know buddy, I'm just having a hard time buying it!!! I sounds ligit, looks ligit, but I just can't buy it for some reason!!!! Radar development especially AESA radars require very advanced technologies that Iran simply doesn't have! I dunno! But it sounds like the real deal! If it is, that is good for them! Hell man! Russia and China only made significant steps in AESA technology not so long ago!! And here comes little Iran with their own!! I dunno


It seems that this technology is quite old, Iraq was working on it in the times of Saddam, so it might as well be credible that iran has it today.


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> It seems that this technology is quite old, Iraq was working on it in the times of Saddam, so it might as well be credible that iran has it today.



I dunno, but it would be good if they can, helps them a lot.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Navy SF

--------------------------

RT : Mon , 21 /4/2014
Egypt considers buying Russian MiG-35

*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Navy SF
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> RT : Mon , 21 /4/2014
> Egypt considers buying Russian MiG-35
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mig-35 Combact zone 1000 Km , could reach Ethiopian Dam and all of northern Sudan . 

pretty cool if this purchase goes through and already Egyptian Sat-2 with 1 meter resolution will help alot in gathering intellegence on Sudan and Ethiopia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The Jewish Press » » Egypt Signing Unprecedented $3 Billion MIG-35 Deal with Russia

*Egypt Signing Unprecedented $3 Billion MIG-35 Deal with Russia*

*By: Jewish Press Staff
Published:* April 22nd, 2014

Ehud Ya’ari of Israel’s Channel 2 News reported on Tuesday night, that Egypt and Russia will be signing an unprecedented military agreement.

In this agreement between Cairo and Moscow, Egypt will receive 24 of Russia’s advanced Mikoyan MiG-35 fighter jets, along with military and strategic advisers, as well as training for the Egyptian Air Force.

The deal is worth $3 billion.

It follows in the footsteps of a $2 billion arms deal that Egypt signed with Russia in February, and was primarily funded by Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.

The deal itself has been in the works since November, as JewishPress.com reported when Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov and Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu visited Cairo and Egyptian leader Abdel Fattah el-Sisi, and developed in response todecreased US military aid to Egypt.

This deal is a major setback to US policy and diplomacy in the Middle East, and is a direct slap in the face for U.S. President Obama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Photos and stills from Gen/Sedky Sobhy's visit to the Egyptian Navy Special Forces brigade.


----------



## Dino R.

mahatir said:


> Mig-35 Combact zone 1000 Km , could reach Ethiopian Dam and all of northern Sudan .
> 
> pretty cool if this purchase goes through and already Egyptian Sat-2 with 1 meter resolution will help alot in gathering intellegence on Sudan and Ethiopia



The combat radius of the Mig-35 is 1000 km, the distance (one way) from the very south of Egypt to the dam site is over 2000 km, so without multiple refueling in mid-air such mission is impossible, and note that Egypt doesn't have any areal tankers. That combat radius is also without any ordinance on the Mig-35, a full combat load will decrease that number substantially. Just wanted to clear that for everyone


----------



## doritos

Dino R. said:


> The combat radius of the Mig-35 is 1000 km, the distance (one way) from the very south of Egypt to the dam site is over 2000 km, so without multiple refueling in mid-air such mission is impossible, and note that Egypt doesn't have any areal tankers. That combat radius is also without any ordinance on the Mig-35, a full combat load will decrease that number substantially. Just wanted to clear that for everyone



So is there also a deal for MIG 29 M2, or did they mistake it for MIG 35


----------



## Frogman

doritos said:


> So is there also a deal for MIG 29 M2, or did they mistake it for MIG 35



The negotiations that have been ongoing since February were reportedly to settle on 'technical details'. At first the Russians may have been hesitant to give us the 35 so offered us the M2 but ultimately they caved in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

doritos said:


> So is there also a deal for MIG 29 M2, or did they mistake it for MIG 35



Well here is the thing, they are essentially the same Mig-29, but with 2 different radars, the Mig-35 has a better AESA radar, so it is a Mig-29 M\M2 with that radar! The question was will Russia give Egypt the radar or not? If they didn't, it would be called the Mig-29 M\M2, if they did, it'll be the Mig-35 and Mig-35D (two seater), same air-frame, choice of radar determines the designation.


----------



## Frogman

Dino R. said:


> Well here is the thing, they are essentially the same Mig-29, but with 2 different radars, the Mig-35 has a better AESA radar, so it is a Mig-29 M\M2 with that radar! The question was will Russia give Egypt the radar or not? If they didn't, it would be called the Mig-29 M\M2, if they did, it'll be the Mig-35 and Mig-35D (two seater), same air-frame, choice of radar determines the designation.



I thought the Mig-35 had changes in its air frame compared to that of the 29 or did the Russians decide against it?

@vostok will know.


----------



## doritos

Dino R. said:


> Well here is the thing, they are essentially the same Mig-29, but with 2 different radars, the Mig-35 has a better AESA radar, so it is a Mig-29 M\M2 with that radar! The question was will Russia give Egypt the radar or not? If they didn't, it would be called the Mig-29 M\M2, if they did, it'll be the Mig-35 and Mig-35D (two seater), same air-frame, choice of radar determines the designation.



I see 1 issue, it's a very short range radar in both the MIG 29M2 and the AESA of the 35 compared to what radars can be put in the SU 30 and SU 35 ( 400 KM range ), other then that it's a fast aircraft with a lot of hardpoints now.


----------



## Dino R.

Frogman said:


> The negotiations that have been ongoing since February were reportedly to settle on 'technical details'. At first the Russians may have been hesitant to give us the 35 so offered us the M2 but ultimately they caved in.



I agree with you, I strongly believe that was the most probable scenario, good for the EAF that they held their ground and got it! It is a tremendous asset. I think Egypt might have also wanted to assemble the jets locally, specially with the new assembly line available with no jets to assemble, that might have been as issue too.


----------



## doritos

Frogman said:


> I thought the Mig-35 had changes in its air frame compared to that of the 29 or did the Russians decide against it?



I think Mig 29 - Mig 29 M2 has those major changes.

So mig 29 M2 - mig 35 would be little change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

doritos said:


> I see 1 issue, it's a very short range radar in both the MIG 29M2 and the AESA of the 35 compared to what radars can be put in the SU 30 and SU 35 ( 400 KM range ), other then that it's a fast aircraft with a lot of hardpoints now.


Well, the Zhuk-AE has a max detection range of 130 in air to air more and up to 200 in air to ground mode which is plenty believe me, longer ranges are useful with bigger rcs (radar cross-section) targets like huge bombers and such, no threat from these to Egypt though. It is also a very capable radar when it comes to operating parameters and capabilities, for example it operates in conjunction with two optronic target acquisition and identification systems, those systems enable the fighter to escape detection by the enemy and allows for night operations and make it possible to hit visible and BVR targets, those systems have always given the edge to western fighters, or so claimed for years, also the number of targets tracked, engaged,...etc. So it is more than enough for what the EAF needs, it is having such technology that matters. I always wanted to see the Su-35 in the EAF, and I believe they might procure some of those in the future. The threats that Egypt is facing now a days call for a longer range fighter like the Su-35, so we might see some of those in the EAF's inventory some time in the near future.



Frogman said:


> I thought the Mig-35 had changes in its air frame compared to that of the 29 or did the Russians decide against it?
> 
> @vostok will know.


Not to the Mig-29 M\M2 as far as I'm aware, specs are almost identical. I mean its a more modular design and depends what the EAF will want on their jets, but what makes a Mig-35 a Mig-35 is the AESA radar.


----------



## mahatir

Dino R. said:


> The combat radius of the Mig-35 is 1000 km, the distance (one way) from the very south of Egypt to the dam site is over 2000 km, so without multiple refueling in mid-air such mission is impossible, and note that Egypt doesn't have any areal tankers. That combat radius is also without any ordinance on the Mig-35, a full combat load will decrease that number substantially. Just wanted to clear that for everyone



Basha from Aswan Dam to Assosa region in Ethiopia where they are building their Dam its 1500 Km flight distance which is where central Ethiopia is located , northern Ethiopia could be bombed at even lower distance. 

1558 Km - Flight distance between Aswan Dam and Assosa

If Egypt has airport in Halayeb this distance would fall to about 1200 KM . 

Egyptian An-74 Coaler could be changed to fuel tanker or simply buying from Russia . 

Egypt will have to have refueling capacity and introducing it into its Air-force doctrine is a must , this would be a diterent against upstream countries , especially Ethiopia , they are the ones causing most the trouble. 

Egypt will also have to develop mid-range cruise missiles , it will help a lot in such situations . 

If Egypt could force Sudan to come under its influence then threatening Ethiopia would be much easier but that would require a more aggressive foreign policy focused on Sudan .



Dino R. said:


> Well, the Zhuk-AE has a max detection range of 130 in air to air more and up to 200 in air to ground mode which is plenty believe me, longer ranges are useful with bigger rcs (radar cross-section) targets like huge bombers and such, no threat from these to Egypt though. It is also a very capable radar when it comes to operating parameters and capabilities, for example it operates in conjunction with two optronic target acquisition and identification systems, those systems enable the fighter to escape detection by the enemy and allows for night operations and make it possible to hit visible and BVR targets, those systems have always given the edge to western fighters, or so claimed for years, also the number of targets tracked, engaged,...etc. So it is more than enough for what the EAF needs, it is having such technology that matters. I always wanted to see the Su-35 in the EAF, and I believe they might procure some of those in the future. The threats that Egypt is facing now a days call for a longer range fighter like the Su-35, so we might see some of those in the EAF's inventory some time in the near future.
> 
> 
> Not to the Mig-29 M\M2 as far as I'm aware, specs are almost identical. I mean its a more modular design and depends what the EAF will want on their jets, but what makes a Mig-35 a Mig-35 is the AESA radar.





Dino R. said:


> Well, the Zhuk-AE has a max detection range of 130 in air to air more and up to 200 in air to ground mode which is plenty believe me, longer ranges are useful with bigger rcs (radar cross-section) targets like huge bombers and such, no threat from these to Egypt though. It is also a very capable radar when it comes to operating parameters and capabilities, for example it operates in conjunction with two optronic target acquisition and identification systems, those systems enable the fighter to escape detection by the enemy and allows for night operations and make it possible to hit visible and BVR targets, those systems have always given the edge to western fighters, or so claimed for years, also the number of targets tracked, engaged,...etc. So it is more than enough for what the EAF needs, it is having such technology that matters. I always wanted to see the Su-35 in the EAF, and I believe they might procure some of those in the future. The threats that Egypt is facing now a days call for a longer range fighter like the Su-35, so we might see some of those in the EAF's inventory some time in the near future.
> 
> 
> Not to the Mig-29 M\M2 as far as I'm aware, specs are almost identical. I mean its a more modular design and depends what the EAF will want on their jets, but what makes a Mig-35 a Mig-35 is the AESA radar.



I do not think Russia would accept selling SU-35 , anyway why did not Egypt go for SU-30 , it has combact radius 1500 KM pretty much covers distance to major Dams that threaten Egypt water supply . 

SU-30 already in service with Algeria , Indonesia and other third world countries.


----------



## Dino R.

mahatir said:


> Basha from Aswan Dam to Assosa region in Ethiopia where they are building their Dam its 1500 Km flight distance which is where central Ethiopia is located , northern Ethiopia could be bombed at even lower distance.
> 
> 1558 Km - Flight distance between Aswan Dam and Assosa
> 
> If Egypt has airport in Halayeb this distance would fall to about 1200 KM .
> 
> Egyptian An-74 Coaler could be changed to fuel tanker or simply buying from Russia .
> 
> Egypt will have to have refueling capacity and introducing it into its Air-force doctrine is a must , this would be a diterent against upstream countries , especially Ethiopia , they are the ones causing most the trouble.
> 
> Egypt will also have to develop mid-range cruise missiles , it will help a lot in such situations .
> 
> If Egypt could force Sudan to come under its influence then threatening Ethiopia would be much easier but that would require a more aggressive foreign policy focused on Sudan .



The distance is more than 1200 km, BASHA!!! Get your numbers right! Besides hitting a dam requires a very heavy combat load and that will furthur reduce the range!!! You don't hit a dam with air-to-air missiles!!! I'm well aware of the options Egypt has for tankers and refueling kits that can be fitted, doesn't change the fact that up till now Egypt DOESN'T HAVE ANY!!!!


----------



## mahatir

Dino R. said:


> The distance is more than 1200 km, BASHA!!! Get your numbers right! Besides hitting a dam requires a very heavy combat load and that will furthur reduce the range!!! You don't hit a dam with air-to-air missiles!!! I'm well aware of the options Egypt has for tankers and refueling kits that can be fitted, doesn't change the fact that up till now Egypt DOESN'T HAVE ANY!!!!



I know Man this is why I am talking about Refueling and I am not saying they will strike tomorrow , this is Just a diterent that should be built over the next 10 years .


----------



## Dino R.

mahatir said:


> Basha from Aswan Dam to Assosa region in Ethiopia where they are building their Dam its 1500 Km flight distance which is where central Ethiopia is located , northern Ethiopia could be bombed at even lower distance.
> 
> 1558 Km - Flight distance between Aswan Dam and Assosa
> 
> If Egypt has airport in Halayeb this distance would fall to about 1200 KM .
> 
> Egyptian An-74 Coaler could be changed to fuel tanker or simply buying from Russia .
> 
> Egypt will have to have refueling capacity and introducing it into its Air-force doctrine is a must , this would be a diterent against upstream countries , especially Ethiopia , they are the ones causing most the trouble.
> 
> Egypt will also have to develop mid-range cruise missiles , it will help a lot in such situations .
> 
> If Egypt could force Sudan to come under its influence then threatening Ethiopia would be much easier but that would require a more aggressive foreign policy focused on Sudan .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think Russia would accept selling SU-35 , anyway why did not Egypt go for SU-30 , it has combact radius 1500 KM pretty much covers distance to major Dams that threaten Egypt water supply .
> 
> SU-30 already in service with Algeria , Indonesia and other third world countries.



Well, from what I hear, Russia will give Egypt the Zhuk-AE AESA radar, so there is no problem there, and the Radar and avionics is the most important technology any combat jet exporter worries about, cause armament can be given in the future or withheld, no major issues there. Now I think there is a good possibility Egypt will get the Su-35, hell, they might even be getting some at the same time as the Mig-35, you are right, they need it for Ethiopia, but they might be keeping it under wraps, I don't know. I think Egypt needs a few tankers too regardless, but there are always the Saudi tankers, they'll help if really needed, and I think Egypt MUST get tankers ASAP and they might be getting some in the same deal, but again, it won't be something that the Egyptians or the Russians will announce cause of secrecy and element of surprise if they want to hit the Ethiopian dam.



mahatir said:


> I know Man this is why I am talking about Refueling and I am not saying they will strike tomorrow , this is Just a diterent that should be built over the next 10 years .



They should, and ASAP too, and I think they are actually, and I do believe they will do something about it very soon after the upcoming presidential elections in Egypt, it'll be a great thing to get the Egyptians to put their political differences aside, and it will, when it comes to national security, for Egyptians that comes first.


----------



## mahatir

Dino R. said:


> The distance is more than 1200 km, BASHA!!! Get your numbers right! Besides hitting a dam requires a very heavy combat load and that will furthur reduce the range!!! You don't hit a dam with air-to-air missiles!!! I'm well aware of the options Egypt has for tankers and refueling kits that can be fitted, doesn't change the fact that up till now Egypt DOESN'T HAVE ANY!!!!



Building this c


Dino R. said:


> Well, from what I hear, Russia will give Egypt the Zhuk-AE AESA radar, so there is no problem there, and the Radar and avionics is the most important technology any combat jet exporter worries about, cause armament can be given in the future or withheld, no major issues there. Now I think there is a good possibility Egypt will get the Su-35, hell, they might even be getting some at the same time as the Mig-35, you are right, they need it for Ethiopia, but they might be keeping it under wraps, I don't know. I think Egypt needs a few tankers too regardless, but there are always the Saudi tankers, they'll help if really needed, and I think Egypt MUST get tankers ASAP and they might be getting some in the same deal, but again, it won't be something that the Egyptians or the Russians will announce cause of secrecy and element of surprise if they want to hit the Ethiopian dam.



Ethiopia currently has problems funding the Dam , but I am saying this capacity is not for this specific Dam but for Future Dams and to also threat the dogs running Sudan .



Dino R. said:


> Well, from what I hear, Russia will give Egypt the Zhuk-AE AESA radar, so there is no problem there, and the Radar and avionics is the most important technology any combat jet exporter worries about, cause armament can be given in the future or withheld, no major issues there. Now I think there is a good possibility Egypt will get the Su-35, hell, they might even be getting some at the same time as the Mig-35, you are right, they need it for Ethiopia, but they might be keeping it under wraps, I don't know. I think Egypt needs a few tankers too regardless, but there are always the Saudi tankers, they'll help if really needed, and I think Egypt MUST get tankers ASAP and they might be getting some in the same deal, but again, it won't be something that the Egyptians or the Russians will announce cause of secrecy and element of surprise if they want to hit the Ethiopian dam.
> 
> 
> 
> They should, and ASAP too, and I think they are actually, and I do believe they will do something about it very soon after the upcoming presidential elections in Egypt, it'll be a great thing to get the Egyptians to put their political differences aside, and it will, when it comes to national security, for Egyptians that comes first.



The recent Satelight Egyp-Sat2 will help Egypt in monitoring Dam activity in upstream countries , If I am not wrong it has resolution of 1 meter , correct me if I am wrong , if this is true then that is something big . 

you can now monitor MB dogs in Sudan and Libya in addition to dam activity in Ethiopia .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

*Egypt Expects Apache Delivery in Two Weeks

DUBAI* — *The Egyptian military is expected to receive delivery of 10 AH-64D Block II Apache Longbow helicopters within the coming two weeks, according to Egyptian military sources.*

The expected delivery of the assault helicopters comes after an almost five-year wait for the Egyptian military and just in time to boost its counterinsurgency operations in Sinai.

Retired Egyptian Air Defence Maj. Gen. Mahmoud Morsi confirmed the delivery to Defense News, stating that shipping procedures to transfer the helicopters have already begun.

*“I can confirm that the helicopters are ready for delivery and it will not be before a week,” *said the strategic researcher at Nasser Military Academy’s center for strategic studies.

A request handed to the US Congress on May 22, 2009, from the Egyptian government sought 12 Apaches with equipment, parts, training and support for an estimated $820 million.

*According to the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency, the request included 27 T700-GE-701D engines, 36 Modernized Targeting Acquisition and Designation Systems/Pilot Night Vision Sensors, 28 M299 Hellfire Longbow missile launchers, 14 AN/ALQ-144(V)3 infrared jammers, and 14 AN/APR-39B(V)2 radar signal detecting sets.*

The prime contractors are Boeing, General Electric and Lockheed Martin Missiles and Fire Control.

The main reason for the delay, said Morsi, was the suspension of US military aid to Egypt in the aftermath of the ousting of Egyptian President Mohammed Morsi during a popular uprising in July 2013.

*“The delay was due to the military aid being stopped by the US,*” he said. “*According to the aid agreement, the Egyptian government does not receive any cash for military purchases but the US government directly pays contractors to provide the equipment.*

“President [Barack] Obama resumed the aid and the helicopters will be the first items to be delivered,” Morsi added.

According to State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki, US Secretary of State John Kerry informed Egypt’s foreign minister, Nabil Fahmy, of the decision in a telephone call, crediting the Egyptian government with sustaining its strategic relationship with the United States and fulfilling its obligations to Israel.

According to the Pentagon, the president’s decision to deliver the Apaches was in support of Egypt’s counterterrorism operations in the Sinai.

*“This will boost our operations in Sinai due to the bad weather conditions that we have been experiencing and technical repairs the Air Force has to go through,” Morsi said. “The Air Force was involved in the operations and the speedy delivery will increase our force’s capabilities in Sinai,” *he said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

There should be a solution to this Dam in Ethiopia, that takes into account both the interests of Egypt and Ethiopia, a technical solution at that, but not in the hands of Ethiopia alone, it should rather have this control in the hands of Egypt, the more proven and more stable country at all levels. Otherwise it will provoke a bleeding war for one of the poorest countries on earth against Egypt who already suffers from some financial constraints, all this to the benefit of some hypocrites playing Sun Tzu's theory of war on Egypt.
A war between the two will just cause more sufferings; to the Ethiopians who, like the whole world knows, suffered more than anyone else of drought and famine, and Egypt that has a big population and had the Nile as its main economic artery for thousands of years. but I guess someone out there does not give the slightest damn about both and is (are ) pursuing its own agendas while working on the weaknesses of both countries.
If one looks a bit further, he'll find that this exploitation of weaknesses constitutes a big factor being played with in the whole middle east (Shia, Sunni, and now Takfiri, AlQaeda, Arabs, Persians, etc). So, by logic, the people behind the Dam affair in Ethiopia and the ones stirring fire in the middle east as a whole must be the same entities.



Dino R. said:


> I know about their AESA radars, I don't know buddy, I'm just having a hard time buying it!!! I sounds ligit, looks ligit, but I just can't buy it for some reason!!!! Radar development especially AESA radars require very advanced technologies that Iran simply doesn't have! I dunno! But it sounds like the real deal! If it is, that is good for them! Hell man! Russia and China only made significant steps in AESA technology not so long ago!! And here comes little Iran with their own!! I dunno


What about submarines, do you have any Idea where are they at the moment. We've heard before, that Egypt was interested in the Daulphin like subs or the type 214, at least the type 209 from germany. what about some Kilos 686 or chinese Qing class? any Idea ?


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> There should be a solution to this Dam in Ethiopia, that takes into account both the interests of Egypt and Ethiopia, a technical solution at that, but not in the hands of Ethiopia alone, it should rather have this control in the hands of Egypt, the more proven and more stable country at all levels. Otherwise it will provoke a bleeding war for one of the poorest countries on earth against Egypt who already suffers from some financial constraints, all this to the benefit of some hypocrites playing Sun Tzu's theory of war on Egypt.
> A war between the two will just cause more sufferings; to the Ethiopians who, like the whole world knows, suffered more than anyone else of drought and famine, and Egypt that has a big population and had the Nile as its main economic artery for thousands of years. but I guess someone out there does not give the slightest damn about both and is (are ) pursuing its own agendas while working on the weaknesses of both countries.
> If one looks a bit further, he'll find that this exploitation of weaknesses constitutes a big factor being played with in the whole middle east (Shia, Sunni, and now Takfiri, AlQaeda, Arabs, Persians, etc). So, by logic, the people behind the Dam affair in Ethiopia and the ones stirring fire in the middle east as a whole must be the same entities.
> 
> 
> What about submarines, do you have any Idea where are they at the moment. We've heard before, that Egypt was interested in the Daulphin like subs or the type 214, at least the type 209 from germany. what about some Kilos 686 or chinese Qing class? any Idea ?



Well about the dam, I understand Ethiopia's need for it and the reasons behind it, but the capacity of that dam and the reservoir lake behind it is the issue that Egypt is having with Ethiopia. The thing is that the issue is the idea of the dam itself, if Egypt allows it the way it is, then it will open the door for other Nile-basin countries to take similar projects and that would be disastrous for Egypt, plus if the dam is built already it will constitute a massive security hazard for Egypt, not only cause Ethiopia will have Egypt by its balls (They will control the amount of water passing through to Egypt and Sudan) but the dam itself has to be protected, before to attack Egypt you had to attack the Aswan High-Dam, inside Egyptian territory, which is well protected and a sturdy construction, but the Ethiopian dam is a much weaker construction and can't be protected by Egypt and its defensive resources, so in a future conflict with anyone against Egypt that dam is a massive problem, hitting it (and keep in mind its safety coefficient is only a 1/3 of the Aswan dam, and unprotected) will flood all of Sudan and the water flow will either bring down the Aswan dam completely or Egypt has to open the Aswan dam and flood all of Egypt's agricultural lands, and in a country of 90+ million people and very limited resources you can just imagine!!! I know and totally understand why Ethiopia needs and is building that dam, but unfortunately it is one of those situations were its us against them, and being Egyptian I'm inclined to take the Egyptian side lol. Its a matter of survival and national security for Egypt, and frankly Egypt will have to do something about that dam, no matter what the consequences are and no matter who we piss-off! It is no wonder that Israel has been backing up that dam project since the 1980s, and the Ethiopians tried that project many times before in the past but Egypt always blocked it, but because of the problems Egypt been having in the last few years Ethiopia took advantage and got the project up and running, as they should but bottom line Egypt can't and won't allow that, and Ethiopia is no match for Egypt so it is a conflict that will happen, its just a question of when!

As for the submarines, my naval knowledge is my weakest, but what I know is that Egypt needs new submarines, they only have few Chinese upgraded copies of old Soviet Romeo-class subs, and I know Egypt was just about to buy some German dolphin subs but Israel blocked it and they bought those subs from Germany instead!!! But yea the Egyptian Navy needs modern air-independent propulsion, and with the problems in Ethiopia launching SLCM (Sub launched Cruise Missiles) from such subs at that dam won't be a bad idea either! So new subs are overdue in the Egyptian navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Well about the dam, I understand Ethiopia's need for it and the reasons behind it, but the capacity of that dam and the reservoir lake behind it is the issue that Egypt is having with Ethiopia. The thing is that the issue is the idea of the dam itself, if Egypt allows it the way it is, then it will open the door for other Nile-basin countries to take similar projects and that would be disastrous for Egypt, plus if the dam is built already it will constitute a massive security hazard for Egypt, not only cause Ethiopia will have Egypt by its balls (They will control the amount of water passing through to Egypt and Sudan) but the dam itself has to be protected, before to attack Egypt you had to attack the Aswan High-Dam, inside Egyptian territory, which is well protected and a sturdy construction, but the Ethiopian dam is a much weaker construction and can't be protected by Egypt and its defensive resources, so in a future conflict with anyone against Egypt that dam is a massive problem, hitting it (and keep in mind its safety coefficient is only a 1/3 of the Aswan dam, and unprotected) will flood all of Sudan and the water flow will either bring down the Aswan dam completely or Egypt has to open the Aswan dam and flood all of Egypt's agricultural lands, and in a country of 90+ million people and very limited resources you can just imagine!!! I know and totally understand why Ethiopia needs and is building that dam, but unfortunately it is one of those situations were its us against them, and being Egyptian I'm inclined to take the Egyptian side lol. Its a matter of survival and national security for Egypt, and frankly Egypt will have to do something about that dam, no matter what the consequences are and no matter who we piss-off! It is no wonder that Israel has been backing up that dam project since the 1980s, and the Ethiopians tried that project many times before in the past but Egypt always blocked it, but because of the problems Egypt been having in the last few years Ethiopia took advantage and got the project up and running, as they should but bottom line Egypt can't and won't allow that, and Ethiopia is no match for Egypt so it is a conflict that will happen, its just a question of when!
> 
> As for the submarines, my naval knowledge is my weakest, but what I know is that Egypt needs new submarines, they only have few Chinese upgraded copies of old Soviet Romeo-class subs, and I know Egypt was just about to buy some German dolphin subs but Israel blocked it and they bought those subs from Germany instead!!! But yea the Egyptian Navy needs modern air-independent propulsion, and with the problems in Ethiopia launching SLCM (Sub launched Cruise Missiles) from such subs at that dam won't be a bad idea either! So new subs are overdue in the Egyptian navy.



Yes , that is more of an existential threat than anything Israel can come up with. Like I told you before, I saw the Israeli hand in that Dam project as soon as I've heard about it, just putting 1+1=2, Fellashas, now Israelis, mostly in the army, and Ethiopia their native land plus the Israeli political inclinations pointed the suspicion towards them.
Now in this case, it is an extremely dangerous move on the part of Ethiopia, but it is Really a political agenda of Israel and Some Europeans or to be bold some Judeo-Christian coalition.
The more troubling news were from some Europeans or Americans who just said that those are natural resources, and since it is inside Ethiopia, so that it has the right to do whatever it wants with them, and added, it is like the Egyptian Oil reserves. I found the comparison childish, and at the same time unprofessional and mostly provocative. For this issue alone, I wish Egypt had Nuclear weapons nothing less, since Ethiopia itself acts as a front (really, since they have noting to lose at all, an attitude of -the least to say- animosity towards Egypt), the big players behind this conspiracy showed their cards, either by naivety or by pure defiance and maybe hatred for Islam (believe it or not, this is their most central thought behind their attacks on Muslim countries, with some eagerness shown and demonstrated, _reminds one of the crusades_, be it Iraq, Afghanistan, lybia, Yemen, overtly or the rest of the Muslim world covertly. This, in my humble opinion is real extremism, although disguised in diplomacy and other mediums.
What is Egypt for me, I'll tell you; when the October war started in 1973, i was a child, as the news broke on TV at midday a few thousand kilometers away, I was begging my parents to send me to fight for Egypt, of course coming from an 9 or 10 years old boy it seemed like a fantasy , but it was all real for me at that time, I really wanted to do it if I had the means on my own, it was that dear to me, since I was already reading the monthly magazine Al Arabi to which my father was subscribed, and we had a full room full of it, it was very enjoyable, and color printed on top of it, it was a thick magazine, with very sound and thorough articles on every Arabic subject ( I was good in Arabic But still struggling with it, it was full of pictures though and most articles I could read, and sometimes I asked my father for some words or sentences or even full articles, and started discussing articles with him when I got a bit older, and covering the whole Arab world in particular and the Muslim world in general. just to tell you that I was aware of what happened in 1967 mostly, 1956, I found out later, but they all involved the same entities that are still threatening Egypt, which is by all means the biggest and most symbolic Arab state.
If I felt like that at that time, believe me, there are millions of Arab youth that will join Egypt anytime in war. but the best thought that comes to me is first we should all help Egypt economically, and put all that youth energy and eagerness in the economic , social and science fields.
There is still another thought. why, is Egypt the symbolic nation of the Arab world does not have the ultimate weapon, because to be frank this Dam like you explained brightly in your post, is worst danger-wise than a nuclear bomb in the hands of any one who wants to submit Egypt and thus the Arab world. So it is an Arab Affair by all means, and they should all get involved...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

The SC said:


> Yes , that is more of an existential threat than anything Israel can come up with. Like I told you before, I saw the Israeli hand in that Dam project as soon as I've heard about it, just putting 1+1=2, Fellashas, now Israelis, mostly in the army, and Ethiopia their native land plus the Israeli political inclinations pointed the suspicion towards them.
> Now in this case, it is an extremely dangerous move on the part of Ethiopia, but it is Really a political agenda of Israel and Some Europeans or to be bold some Judeo-Christian coalition.
> The more troubling news were from some Europeans or Americans who just said that those are natural resources, and tsince it is inside Ethiopia, so that it has the right to do whatever it wants with them, and added, it is like the Egyptian Oil reserves. I found the comparison childish, and at the same time unprofessional and mostly provocative. For this issue alone, I wish Egypt had Nuclear weapons nothing less, since Ethiopia itself acts as a front (really, since they have noting to lose at all, an attitude of -the least to say- animosity towards Egypt), the big players behind this conspiracy showed their cards, either by naivety or by pure defiance and maybe hatred for Islam (believe it or not, this is their most central thought behind their attacks on Muslim countries, with some eagerness shown and demonstrated, _reminds one of the crusades_, be it Iraq, Afghanistan, lybia, Yemen, overtly or the rest of the Muslim world covertly. This, in my humble opinion is real extremism, although disguised in diplomacy and other mediums.
> What is Egypt for me, I,ll tell you, when the October war started in 1973, i was a child, as the news broke on TV at midday a few thousand kilometers away, I was begging my parents to send me to fight for Egypt, of course coming from an 9 or 10 years old boy it seemed like a fantasy , but it was all real for me at that time , I really wanted to do it if I had the means on my own, it was that dear to me, since I was already reading the monthly magazine Al Arabi to which my father was subscribed, and we had a full room full of it, it was very enjoyable, and color printed on top of it, it was a thick magazine, with very sound and thorough articles on every Arabic subject ( I was good in Arabic But still struggling with it, but it was full of pictures and most articles I could read, and some times I asked my father for some words or sentences or even full articles, and started discussing articles with him when I got a bit older, and covering the whole Arab world in particular and the Muslim world in general. just to tell you that was aware of what happened in 1967 mostly, 1956, I found out later, but they all involved the same entities that are still threatening Egypt, which is by all means the biggest and most symbolic Arab state.
> If I felt like that at that time, believe me, there are millions of Arab youth that will join Egypt anytime in war. but the best thought that comes to me is first we should all help Egypt economically, and put all that youth energy and eagerness in the economic , social and science fields.
> There is still another thought. why, is Egypt the symbolic nation of the Arab world does not have the ultimate weapon, because to be frank this Dam like you explained brightly in your post, is worst danger-wise than a nuclear bomb in the hands of any one who wants to submit Egypt and thus the Arab world. So it is an Arab Affair by all means, and they should all get involved...



Couldn't agree any more...just to put this in here though, Egypt did develop at one point a nuclear and ballistic missile program although it didn't get far. You also need to consider Egypt shares a border with Israel so it would invite an joint Israeli/European attack similar to the join efforts in 1956 to attack Egypt. So they're in a difficult situation and only very secret programs can overcome modern day obstacles for acquiring nuclear weapons which I believe we should be doing as soon as possible.


----------



## The SC

Hazzy997 said:


> Couldn't agree any more...just to put this in here though, Egypt did develop at one point a nuclear and ballistic missile program although it didn't get far. You also need to consider Egypt shares a border with Israel so it would invite an joint Israeli/European attack similar to the join efforts in 1956 to attack Egypt. So they're in a difficult situation and only very secret programs can overcome modern day obstacles for acquiring nuclear weapons which I believe we should be doing as soon as possible.



What borders, the Sinai is almost bigger than Israel, If Egypt moves it Assets to the frontiers(but that is why they are getting the symbolic American Aid of 1.5 billion a year not to do), Israel or any one else on its soil will not have any strategic dept to fight from, And everything they have will be exposed, that is the move Egypt should aim and prepare for, just in case the Ethiopian Dam card comes to threaten Egypt's security and survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF AT-802u for COIN / CAS Operation 






Air Tractor AT-802 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> EAF AT-802u for COIN / CAS Operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Tractor AT-802 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Is that an EAF example?!! Do they have any??


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> What borders, the Sinai is almost bigger than Israel, If Egypt moves it Assets to the frontiers(but that is why they are getting the symbolic American Aid of 1.5 billion a year not to do), Israel or any one else on its soil will not have any strategic dept to fight from, And everything they have will be exposed, that is the move Egypt should aim and prepare for, just in case the Ethiopian Dam card comes to threaten Egypt's security and survival.



Who will pay most because of the Dam will be Sudan , Egypt could easily destroy this dam if it has a base in Sudan but sadly the MB goverment in Sudan is supporting the project Just to tease Egyptians , Just like how most stupid Islamists hate Egyptians even if it means cooperating with a non-muslim country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> Who will pay most because of the Dam will be Sudan , Egypt could easily destroy this dam if it has a base in Sudan but sadly the MB goverment in Sudan is supporting the project Just to tease Egyptians , Just like how most stupid Islamists hate Egyptians even if it means cooperating with a non-muslim country.


Sudan is split in half, and it is still sorting out who will controll the oil or how to divide the benefits, so it is not stable now, and no one can have a stable base in an unstable place.
Sudan will suffer more, but Egypt's very survival is in question too. Anyhow there is a serious danger to Egypt and it should be dealt with smartly, and wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> Sudan is split in half, and it is still sorting out who will controll the oil or how to divide the benefits, so it is not stable now, and no one can have a stable base in an unstable place.
> Sudan will suffer more, but Egypt's very survival is in question too. Anyhow there is a serious danger to Egypt and it should be dealt with smartly, and wisely.



By the way all international institutions including the UN have cut funding for the DAM , the Ethiopians are struggling funding it through their own means and its a drain on their economy , any small conflict will simply lead to the fall of Ethiopian economy for good . 

The thing Egypt should first think about is forcing Sudan to behave through supporting rebels there or creating a security zone under the pretext of stopping smuggling of weapons for terrorists in sinai which is actually a fact. 

The only language these countries understand is power , negotiations will not bring anything especially that those ethiopians are radical christians . 

It should be more like either we share water together or both Sudan and Ethiopia will go down .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> By the way all international institutions including the UN have cut funding for the DAM , the Ethiopians are struggling funding it through their own means and its a drain on their economy , any small conflict will simply lead to the fall of Ethiopian economy for good .
> 
> The thing Egypt should first think about is forcing Sudan to behave through supporting rebels there or creating a security zone under the pretext of stopping smuggling of weapons for terrorists in sinai which is actually a fact.
> 
> The only language these countries understand is power , negotiations will not bring anything especially that those ethiopians are radical christians .
> 
> It should be more like either we share water together or both Sudan and Ethiopia will go down .


Even if they can not finance it now, they might be able to finish it in the future, so egypt has to be proactive on this and prepare its response and solutions.


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> Even if they can not finance it now, they might be able to finish it in the future, so egypt has to be proactive on this and prepare its response and solutions.



They already preparing for war with Sudan and engaging with countries neighbouring Sudan and Ethiopia .

Both Saudi Arabia and UAE would be more than happy to lend Egypt our refuel tankers when they decide to strike Ethiopia Dam. 

There will be no direct war with Ethiopia as both do not share a common border but Egypt will have to fight Sudan since their goverment supports Ethiopia . 

The problem would be with international reaction to be specific from USA but again it would be limited to arms embargo from USA and then back to business since Egypt has peace treaty with Israel and will be needed in future by West especially Europe in countering Terrorism in Libya and Syria. 

Before resorting to military solution Egyptians are currently carrying out a diplomatic campaign , china , russia , usa and EU all agreed not to fund the Dam and at the same time Egypt is preparing those country to indirectly accept the idea it might have to strike ethiopian dam in the future if needed in the case ethiopia refuses to negotiate constructively. 

The other thing Egypt foreign minister visited nearly all basin countries and Just this week Egypt prime minister first foreign visit was to chad a country on sudan border and then to tanzania another nile basin country. 

Diplomatic is number one solution for Egypt but if it does not work then military force will be used , they have to show the world first they are going through negotiations so that when Egypt has to bomb the dam one day no one blames it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

@Dino R. 
Are they any supercomputers in Egypt?


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> @Dino R.
> Are they any supercomputers in Egypt?


I'm sure there must be but I'm afraid I got no info on that what so ever lol


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Yes , that is more of an existential threat than anything Israel can come up with. Like I told you before, I saw the Israeli hand in that Dam project as soon as I've heard about it, just putting 1+1=2, Fellashas, now Israelis, mostly in the army, and Ethiopia their native land plus the Israeli political inclinations pointed the suspicion towards them.
> Now in this case, it is an extremely dangerous move on the part of Ethiopia, but it is Really a political agenda of Israel and Some Europeans or to be bold some Judeo-Christian coalition.
> The more troubling news were from some Europeans or Americans who just said that those are natural resources, and since it is inside Ethiopia, so that it has the right to do whatever it wants with them, and added, it is like the Egyptian Oil reserves. I found the comparison childish, and at the same time unprofessional and mostly provocative. For this issue alone, I wish Egypt had Nuclear weapons nothing less, since Ethiopia itself acts as a front (really, since they have noting to lose at all, an attitude of -the least to say- animosity towards Egypt), the big players behind this conspiracy showed their cards, either by naivety or by pure defiance and maybe hatred for Islam (believe it or not, this is their most central thought behind their attacks on Muslim countries, with some eagerness shown and demonstrated, _reminds one of the crusades_, be it Iraq, Afghanistan, lybia, Yemen, overtly or the rest of the Muslim world covertly. This, in my humble opinion is real extremism, although disguised in diplomacy and other mediums.
> What is Egypt for me, I'll tell you; when the October war started in 1973, i was a child, as the news broke on TV at midday a few thousand kilometers away, I was begging my parents to send me to fight for Egypt, of course coming from an 9 or 10 years old boy it seemed like a fantasy , but it was all real for me at that time, I really wanted to do it if I had the means on my own, it was that dear to me, since I was already reading the monthly magazine Al Arabi to which my father was subscribed, and we had a full room full of it, it was very enjoyable, and color printed on top of it, it was a thick magazine, with very sound and thorough articles on every Arabic subject ( I was good in Arabic But still struggling with it, it was full of pictures though and most articles I could read, and sometimes I asked my father for some words or sentences or even full articles, and started discussing articles with him when I got a bit older, and covering the whole Arab world in particular and the Muslim world in general. just to tell you that I was aware of what happened in 1967 mostly, 1956, I found out later, but they all involved the same entities that are still threatening Egypt, which is by all means the biggest and most symbolic Arab state.
> If I felt like that at that time, believe me, there are millions of Arab youth that will join Egypt anytime in war. but the best thought that comes to me is first we should all help Egypt economically, and put all that youth energy and eagerness in the economic , social and science fields.
> There is still another thought. why, is Egypt the symbolic nation of the Arab world does not have the ultimate weapon, because to be frank this Dam like you explained brightly in your post, is worst danger-wise than a nuclear bomb in the hands of any one who wants to submit Egypt and thus the Arab world. So it is an Arab Affair by all means, and they should all get involved...


I don't wanna sound like one of those conspiracy theorists nut jobs BUT the whole idea of pressuring Egypt through its water security has been around in many declassified and leaked official documents since the 1980s so it ain't a new idea.

To answer your question Egypt does possess the know how to build a nuclear weapon, it had a pretty ambitious nuclear program in the 50s and 60s when Nasser was in power, along with a missile program that was even more promising put after 1967 it got derailed for obvious reasons, and after 1973 and later the Camp David accord one of the main conditions is that Egypt won't peruse a nuclear weapon, and its been the same since then but now things have changed, now with Iran and the general situation in the Middle East Egypt has to rethink its position, and I believe they have already, they are building a 1000+ mega watt (the right term might be 1000 kw I'm not sure lol) new reactor and its a part of a 7 or 8 complex of mega-reactors and a heavy water plant too, given that Egypt does need those for electricity but anyone would tell you it'll most probably be used for weapons too, and btw did you see the Saudis yesterday, finally after 25+ years showing their Chinese DF-3As in public!!! AND with the Pakistani chief of staff in attendance!!!! Its a message, we have nukes, missiles from China and war-heads from Pakistan!!! But they didn't show their new DF-21s!!! It is a big development if you ask me!!! Sticking their finger to the USA and Iran's nuclear deal!!! And Egypt will follow soon, buying nukes and missiles are a very expensive venture! Cheaper for them to pay Egypt to produce both for them, more strategically important!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> I don't wanna sound like one of those conspiracy theorists nut jobs BUT the whole idea of pressuring Egypt through its water security has been around in many declassified and leaked official documents since the 1980s so it ain't a new idea.
> 
> To answer your question Egypt does possess the know how to build a nuclear weapon, it had a pretty ambitious nuclear program in the 50s and 60s when Nasser was in power, along with a missile program that was even more promising put after 1967 it got derailed for obvious reasons, and after 1973 and later the Camp David accord one of the main conditions is that Egypt won't peruse a nuclear weapon, and its been the same since then but now things have changed, now with Iran and the general situation in the Middle East Egypt has to rethink its position, and I believe they have already, they are building a 1000+ mega watt (the right term might be 1000 kw I'm not sure lol) new reactor and its a part of a 7 or 8 complex of mega-reactors and a heavy water plant too, given that Egypt does need those for electricity but anyone would tell you it'll most probably be used for weapons too, and btw did you see the Saudis yesterday, finally after 25+ years showing their Chinese DF-3As in public!!! AND with the Pakistani chief of staff in attendance!!!! Its a message, we have nukes, missiles from China and war-heads from Pakistan!!! But they didn't show their new DF-21s!!! It is a big development if you ask me!!! Sticking their finger to the USA and Iran's nuclear deal!!! And Egypt will follow soon, buying nukes and missiles are a very expensive venture! Cheaper for them to pay Egypt to produce both for them, more strategically important!!



What to say !!!
Iran, Syria, Ukraine, Egypt, North Africa, Sout east Asia, Turkey, just to name a few. This is big time turmoil, what do you think is going on?, be it in Africa, the Middle east, Asia and now Russia and Europe, the whole world is getting engaged somehow, do you have any clue of what might be happening?



Dino R. said:


> I'm sure there must be but I'm afraid I got no info on that what so ever lol



I thought about supercomputers , since it is some measurement for the level of achievement attained by a nation, IT-wise.


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> What to say !!!
> Iran, Syria, Ukraine, Egypt, North Africa, Sout east Asia, Turkey, just to name a few. This is big time turmoil, what do you think is going on?, be it in Africa, the Middle east, Asia and now Russia and Europe, the whole world is getting engaged somehow, do you have any clue of what might be happening?



I think we all know what is happening, even if it on a subconscious level! It is change my friend! Big change, and the bigger that change is, the harder it gets before it happens, kinda like giving birth, hard, very painful and chaotic, but at the end, a new entity is born, comes to light after months in the dark, a beautiful magical thing, new life, and that is what is happening! I'm gonna say this, and this is probably the first time I ever write it in public, but be it. All human beings, not just Arabs, are the same, share the same human nature, given that they do on different levels, but the core is the same, they are human, and humans, by nature resist change, even if their present existence is not ideal by any means, and they tend to keep going, as long as basic necessities are secured, food, shelter, means to buy things,...etc, and they, by nature, would resist anything that would pose a risk to that stability, but what makes them do? Stress, resulting from threat to that stability. What is happening now a days, and I'm going to speak relevant to the Arabs, is a necessary evil to bring on change, otherwise another 100 years will pass by and we will keep deteriorating like we have been for so long. What is happening is a must, it is God's way of bringing change and punishment for ultimately the better good for all of us, in short, what is happening to us is necessary for us to change and achieve what we should have achieved a long time ago. History teaches us great lessons, it always repeats itself. all along history, and especially in modern history, what brought on change? It wasn't ideology or religion like most would say, no, its suffering and great stress. For example, what brought Fascism to Europe at the turn of the last century? Fascism as an ideology has been around for so long before that, but it was the great suffering people in Europe had especially after World War I, the conditions were right for it, and it was the same with Communism in Russia, communist ideology had been around for a least 60 or 70 years prior to that, but again, after WW I, conditions were right, people in Russia were under great stress, so they listened, changed and moved towards change. Also the case later with Zionism, to which we as Arabs and Muslims are the closest to in our current conditions believe it or not! Before World War II and the Holocaust, the Jews were divided between two main factions, I call them right wing, ultra-religious and left wing, Zionists. Both were opposite and fought each other for more control of the Jews (also Zionism had been around, as an ideology for many years prior), just like us Arabs now a days, right wing ultra-religious (whom have been gaining more ground in the last few decades) and left-wing ultra Arab-nationalists (although in our case there are no fundamental conflicts between both, unlike the Jews), both sides fighting for more control among the Arabs, and what happened to the Jews? After the Holocaust with all the stress and pressure it brought on their way of life and day to day survival, then and only then they realized in order for them to overcome it and prevent it from happening again they have to somehow put their differences aside and unite, and the rest is history, look were they are now! And with almost no resources of their own! What happened to them is happening to us now a days, and this is just the beginning, things will get much worse but ultimately it is what we need, and it is Gods way of bringing on change, it is, in a way, divine! Be prepared, things will get much worse and much in a much faster passe than we would have thought, but it is a must, I'm going to use my own motto, "It is better for 99 to die and 1 to live free than all 100 living the way they have been" plain and simple, or at least that is what I think is happening and will happen. Believe me my friend, I've been saying this for years, I know change will come, and I know what is needed for it to happen, it ain't pretty, but it will happen, I never knew how exactly or when, all I knew was that it will happen, it is the natural progress of things for us, and that it will be hard, painful to witness but I was also surprised by how fast things happened and are happening! I thought it would be at a much slower passe than this, but I guess somethings are better quick, especially when they are hard and painful, kind of like taking a shot, it is God's mercy on us, in a way! Good news is that something good will come out of it, the bigger the changes, the bigger the price that has to be paid for it, and from the look of things, it is going to be massive, the biggest in modern history I believe.

I can go on and on about why it is happening, how, what we need and what exactly will come out if it all, I hope I didn't bore you with the long answer, but you asked the question lol! So what do you think? What's your take on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Even if they can not finance it now, they might be able to finish it in the future, so egypt has to be proactive on this and prepare its response and solutions.


Its Bigger than that! It is the simple concept of yes, countries like Ethiopia can build a even start construction dam is what is threatening as it will encourage others to do so, and before you know it there will be many of them and Egypt is screwed!! So as Sudan! It is one of those situations, unfortunately, when one must make an example so the rest will be deterred, plain and simple! I understand why Ethiopia needs that project, and their reasons are justified, but it is one of those situations, were it is us or them, it can't be like we can both have it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> I think we all know what is happening, even if it on a subconscious level! It is change my friend! Big change, and the bigger that change is, the harder it gets before it happens, kinda like giving birth, hard, very painful and chaotic, but at the end, a new entity is born, comes to light after months in the dark, a beautiful magical thing, new life, and that is what is happening! I'm gonna say this, and this is probably the first time I ever write it in public, but be it. All human beings, not just Arabs, are the same, share the same human nature, given that they do on different levels, but the core is the same, they are human, and humans, by nature resist change, even if their present existence is not ideal by any means, and they tend to keep going, as long as basic necessities are secured, food, shelter, means to buy things,...etc, and they, by nature, would resist anything that would pose a risk to that stability, but what makes them do? Stress, resulting from threat to that stability. What is happening now a days, and I'm going to speak relevant to the Arabs, is a necessary evil to bring on change, otherwise another 100 years will pass by and we will keep deteriorating like we have been for so long. What is happening is a must, it is God's way of bringing change and punishment for ultimately the better good for all of us, in short, what is happening to us is necessary for us to change and achieve what we should have achieved a long time ago. History teaches us great lessons, it always repeats itself. all along history, and especially in modern history, what brought on change? It wasn't ideology or religion like most would say, no, its suffering and great stress. For example, what brought Fascism to Europe at the turn of the last century? Fascism as an ideology has been around for so long before that, but it was the great suffering people in Europe had especially after World War I, the conditions were right for it, and it was the same with Communism in Russia, communist ideology had been around for a least 60 or 70 years prior to that, but again, after WW I, conditions were right, people in Russia were under great stress, so they listened, changed and moved towards change. Also the case later with Zionism, to which we as Arabs and Muslims are the closest to in our current conditions believe it or not! Before World War II and the Holocaust, the Jews were divided between two main factions, I call them right wing, ultra-religious and left wing, Zionists. Both were opposite and fought each other for more control of the Jews (also Zionism had been around, as an ideology for many years prior), just like us Arabs now a days, right wing ultra-religious (whom have been gaining more ground in the last few decades) and left-wing ultra Arab-nationalists (although in our case there are no fundamental conflicts between both, unlike the Jews), both sides fighting for more control among the Arabs, and what happened to the Jews? After the Holocaust with all the stress and pressure it brought on their way of life and day to day survival, then and only then they realized in order for them to overcome it and prevent it from happening again they have to somehow put their differences aside and unite, and the rest is history, look were they are now! And with almost no resources of their own! What happened to them is happening to us now a days, and this is just the beginning, things will get much worse but ultimately it is what we need, and it is Gods way of bringing on change, it is, in a way, divine! Be prepared, things will get much worse and much in a much faster passe than we would have thought, but it is a must, I'm going to use my own motto, "It is better for 99 to die and 1 to live free than all 100 living the way they have been" plain and simple, or at least that is what I think is happening and will happen. Believe me my friend, I've been saying this for years, I know change will come, and I know what is needed for it to happen, it ain't pretty, but it will happen, I never knew how exactly or when, all I knew was that it will happen, it is the natural progress of things for us, and that it will be hard, painful to witness but I was also surprised by how fast things happened and are happening! I thought it would be at a much slower passe than this, but I guess somethings are better quick, especially when they are hard and painful, kind of like taking a shot, it is God's mercy on us, in a way! Good news is that something good will come out of it, the bigger the changes, the bigger the price that has to be paid for it, and from the look of things, it is going to be massive, the biggest in modern history I believe.
> 
> I can go on and on about why it is happening, how, what we need and what exactly will come out if it all, I hope I didn't bore you with the long answer, but you asked the question lol! So what do you think? What's your take on it?



No, you did not bore me a bit, since our thoughts converge very well on these matters, I have enjoyed reading it. And I do agree 100% with it, the metaphors are right and the descriptions also.
So, yes, the bigger the change, the bigger the price to pay for it, because more fundamental things will be shaked. And I also believe the outcome to be big and positive.



Dino R. said:


> Its Bigger than that! It is the simple concept of yes, countries like Ethiopia can build a even start construction dam is what is threatening as it will encourage others to do so, and before you know it there will be many of them and Egypt is screwed!! So as Sudan! It is one of those situations, unfortunately, when one must make an example so the rest will be deterred, plain and simple! I understand why Ethiopia needs that project, and their reasons are justified, but it is one of those situations, were it is us or them, it can't be like we can both have it!



I think they should have thought about other alternatives to use the Nile water than building a dam, knowing that it might have consequences on other countries. So you are right again, they did it while they were thinking its us or them, and the response they have attracted is the reflexion of their own egoistic or necessary thought, but necessity is subject to freedom, and ones freedom ends where others' freedom begins. In simple words they should have been wiser.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

*Dino R.*
*about the change in the future do you think arab nationalsim is a dying ideology? the new generations dont beleive in it and i see it will be soon history after failures to unite arab speaking nations in the past when there was no blood between arab nations and almost all were coming out of west occupation now we have problems with sunni and shia algira and morocoo Egypt will soon have many issues with libya and sudan 
my opinion is Egypt does not need 22 allay on paper i would perefer 2 or 3 real allay and we have wasted years on a false ideology i would like to hear your opinion *


----------



## mahatir

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> *Dino R.*
> *about the change in the future do you think arab nationalsim is a dying ideology? the new generations dont beleive in it and i see it will be soon history after failures to unite arab speaking nations in the past when there was no blood between arab nations and almost all were coming out of west occupation now we have problems with sunni and shia algira and morocoo Egypt will soon have many issues with libya and sudan *
> *my opinion is Egypt does not need 22 allay on paper i would perefer 2 or 3 real allay and we have wasted years on a false ideology i would like to hear your opinion *


----------



## mahatir

This arab nationalism is no more than a fake haux similar to adel imam's fankosh 

Now there is alliance evolving between egypt uae and saudi arabia basically were talking about the two richest arab states allied with the most populated arab nation 

As you said most of egypt problems today is coming from other arabs whether libya qatar or sudan . We have pushed qatar away but egypt has to focus on cleaning eastern libya from terrorists in future and forcing sudan to behave on water nile issue 

Sissi was talking about countering terrorism in eastern libya through preimtive operations and the new fast intervension unit in egypt must have been formed for this sole purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Dino R. said:


> Is that an EAF example?!! Do they have any??


 
Not example ..
Few numbers were brought from UAE to fight terrorists in Sinai alongside with the apaches ..

And I'm so glad to have you here with us , brother .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dino R.

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Not example ..
> Few numbers were brought from UAE to fight terrorists in Sinai alongside with the apaches ..
> 
> And I'm so glad to have you here with us , brother .



I'm glad to be here brother among knowledgeable people like yourself, thank you, much appreciated.



mahatir said:


> This arab nationalism is no more than a fake haux similar to adel imam's fankosh
> 
> Now there is alliance evolving between egypt uae and saudi arabia basically were talking about the two richest arab states allied with the most populated arab nation
> 
> As you said most of egypt problems today is coming from other arabs whether libya qatar or sudan . We have pushed qatar away but egypt has to focus on cleaning eastern libya from terrorists in future and forcing sudan to behave on water nile issue
> 
> Sissi was talking about countering terrorism in eastern libya through preimtive operations and the new fast intervension unit in egypt must have been formed for this sole purpose


I disagree with you on that, maybe Arab Nationalism is not as strong as it was decades ago, but believe me it is still alive and well, has its own believers, myself included.



The SC said:


> No, you did not bore me a bit, since our thoughts converge very well on these matters, I have enjoyed reading it. And I do agree 100% with it, the metaphors are right and the descriptions also.
> So, yes, the bigger the change, the bigger the price to pay for it, because more fundamental things will be shaked. And I also believe the outcome to be big and positive.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they should have thought about other alternatives to use the Nile water than building a dam, knowing that it might have consequences on other countries. So you are right again, they did it while they were thinking its us or them, and the response they have attracted is the reflexion of their own egoistic or necessary thought, but necessity is subject to freedom, and ones freedom ends where others' freedom begins. In simple words they should have been wiser.



I think this dam issue will be the best thing to unite all Egyptians with all the division going on in Egypt recently. I believe bringing the dam issue to the front will be the first thing after the Egyptian presidential elections, it will give the people something to unite around, no matter what their differences are, and it is the most pressing danger facing Egypt right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dino R.

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> *Dino R.*
> *about the change in the future do you think arab nationalsim is a dying ideology? the new generations dont beleive in it and i see it will be soon history after failures to unite arab speaking nations in the past when there was no blood between arab nations and almost all were coming out of west occupation now we have problems with sunni and shia algira and morocoo Egypt will soon have many issues with libya and sudan *
> *my opinion is Egypt does not need 22 allay on paper i would perefer 2 or 3 real allay and we have wasted years on a false ideology i would like to hear your opinion *


I think unity is a dream we all have, but the form or shape by which it will happen changes by time, but like the saying goes all roads lead to Rome, in the past unity was based more on ideology, but now its more on religion, and yes I have to agree that Arab Nationalism is not what it used to be decades ago but for a few, myself included, it is still alive and well, however the bases on which this can be achieved changed by time, and religion should have always been an important part of it, and maybe that is why it never really worked in the past. The two most prominent schools of thought on Arab Nationalism, Nasserism and the Baath party ignored religion, minimized it, probably been influenced by communism as it was a successful ideology that did cause major changes around the world at the same time Arab Nationalism was growing, ignoring the fact that Arabs are fundamentally different from Westerners and Orientals and that religion is extremely vital for anything to work in our region, and for all honesty religion and real Arab Nationalism are one the same, it was the one grave mistake that ultimately limited the effects of those movements, taking religion out of the equation, what we need now is a balanced view, that incorporates both, especially that they are both the same if you really look into it!!! Unity is the logical outcome for all the turmoil that is happening to us now a days, and again, without this turmoil there will be no change, it is a necessary evil for an ultimate good.
And I don't want to think about the whole matter just from the Egyptian point of view, but rather all the Arabs, given that any change will have to start from Egypt, as Egypt is the leader and all the Arabs look to Egypt for guidance and new ideas, but we have to drop the individual mentality and start thinking as whole, as Arabs not as Egyptians, even if it is hard and seems unlikely now a days, we must.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

EAF F-16 night landing. Cockpit view.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291692784321447

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

video from the 73 war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gen/Sedki Sobhi oversees the principal phase of combined arms exercise Badr-2014 (date May 10th)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gen/Sedki Sobhi inspects the Paratroopers. (Date May 21st).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

A portion of the preparations undertaken by the Armed Forces to secure the upcoming presidential elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gen/ Sedki Sobhi inspects the Rapid Deployment Forces who will take part in securing the upcoming presidential elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Photos from combined arms exercise "Nasr-11" (Date April-8th).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Security forces latest addition: Ford F-550 SWAT Truck pit-bull vx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Navy SF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Yeah Right. But do some thing about your BVR starved Air force too mate. Either get AIM-120 for your F16s. Or get some R77 Adder equipped flankers from Russia or SD10 equipped J10s from China.

You dont stand a chance against any BVR capable force like Israel.

All those F16s with o ly WVR missiles will be traget practice like Iraqi Mig29s.

BTW beat of luck. And i still dont understand of Having so many MRLS instead of Artillery batteries.
Accuracy yes but Expenses and Maitenance, big No No.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> Yeah Right. But do some thing about your BVR starved Air force too mate. Either get AIM-120 for your F16s. Or get some R77 Adder equipped flankers from Russia or SD10 equipped J10s from China.
> 
> You dont stand a chance against any BVR capable force like Israel.
> 
> All those F16s with o ly WVR missiles will be traget practice like Iraqi Mig29s.
> 
> BTW beat of luck. And i still dont understand of Having so many MRLS instead of Artillery batteries.
> Accuracy yes but Expenses and Maitenance, big No No.



Target practice ?!! Lol ..

We've been taking about BVR for many years !! .. 
You can check the previous posts for more details ..

Don't underestimate the EAF or EADF .. 
If you only knew what we did with mig-21 vs f-4 , mirage-3 .. 
even vs. f-18 in 80s during bright-star exercises !!

Anyway .. you'll see in previous posts , why US provides F-16s without Active-bvr
Egypt is the only country in the world that operates f-16s without Active-bvr like AIM-120 .
we're talking about the 4th largest F-16 operator in the world !

Why .. How .. What are the countermeasures ...
We can talk for hours ..

And you should really know that EAF is more than f-16s / American fighters in general !
It's regarding policy strategy in Egyptian armament since late 70s ..
Various sources ..
Variety in all main branches in the Armed Forces ..
And the AF is not an exception ..
It's just the lack of media concerning EAF .. that's all !!

Most of pictures & videos here .. came up after 2011 uprising ..
Before those events , there was not a single photo of any SF brigades like 777 , 999 , Navy commandos 
Before those events , people didn't know that M1A1s are in service in military northern region ..
Even rifles like SIG_SG_552_Commando , Beretta_ARX_160 , ... and many others ..

So , believe it or not .. 
Egyptian army shows only a few of its power ..


----------



## Frogman

@Amir Pharaoh I stole the vid from your channel 

Egyptian Police and Central Security Special Operations.


----------



## Zhukov

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Target practice ?!! Lol ..
> 
> We've been taking about BVR for many years !! ..
> You can check the previous posts for more details ..
> 
> Don't underestimate the EAF or EADF ..
> If you only knew what we did with mig-21 vs f-4 , mirage-3 ..
> even vs. f-18 in 80s during bright-star exercises !!
> 
> Anyway .. you'll see in previous posts , why US provides F-16s without Active-bvr
> Egypt is the only country in the world that operates f-16s without Active-bvr like AIM-120 .
> we're talking about the 4th largest F-16 operator in the world !
> 
> Why .. How .. What are the countermeasures ...
> We can talk for hours ..
> 
> And you should really know that EAF is more than f-16s / American fighters in general !
> It's regarding policy strategy in Egyptian armament since late 70s ..
> Various sources ..
> Variety in all main branches in the Armed Forces ..
> And the AF is not an exception ..
> It's just the lack of media concerning EAF .. that's all !!
> 
> Most of pictures & videos here .. came up after 2011 uprising ..
> Before those events , there was not a single photo of any SF brigades like 777 , 999 , Navy commandos
> Before those events , people didn't know that M1A1s are in service in military northern region ..
> Even rifles like SIG_SG_552_Commando , Beretta_ARX_160 , ... and many others ..
> 
> So , believe it or not ..
> Egyptian army shows only a few of its power ..


Whats the problem in getting Flankers if US dont provide BVRs? hell even PAF was denied AIM120 and we got it just recently and that only because we were procuring Sd10 now from china as well.
I still believe BVR is very vital in modern day combat. Its been a headache for us for years for our Falcons had against indian Fulcrum Migs. Our problem was that we cant buy from Russia and USA is as usual US of As when we need them.

You have access to russian Weapons why not buy a couple of squadrons of Su30 flankers with Adder BVRs? 
I read some where about egypt considering to buy Su35


----------



## Ceylal

*Armament: DCNS Wins Contract 1 billion euros in Egypt*
EXCLUSIVE





*Egypt buys DCNS four corvettes Gowind for € 1 billion*
Michel Cabirol | 06/03/2014, 7:00 - 512 words
The naval group has recently signed a contract worth approximately one billion euros (excluding weapons) with Cairo for the sale of four corvettes Gowind type three will be built locally.


For DCNS, the test is transformed into Egypt. The naval group has recently signed a contract worth approximately one billion euros (excluding weapons) with Cairo for the sale of four corvettes Gowind type according to our information. A very nice shopping blow to DCNS in Egypt, which surprised the small world of defense in France.The naval group sold in Cairo four corvettes Gowind 2,400 tonnes (+ 2 options), equipped with its combat system, the Setis, which could be armed with surface-to-air and sea-VL Mica sea MBDA Exocet missiles. The European missile currently negotiating shooting facilities with the Egyptian army (50 million euros) and should provide a lot of missiles estimated at between 300 and 400 million euros.

Competition won against German shipyards ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS), which proposed Meko A200, and Dutch Damen (corvette Sigma). Three of the four corvettes Gowind be manufactured in Egypt in a state in Alexandria shipyard. DCNS is a new success after it won Gowind Malaysia (6 corvettes) and perhaps before that in Uruguay, where the group was chosen persone by President José Mujica (three patrol Gowind, whose Adroit). A contract was negotiated smoothly, the naval group that has been selected in the first quarter of Egypt.

*A choice of Marshal Al-Sissi*
This is Marshal Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, then Minister of Defence, who himself decided this acquisition. A strong gesture vis-à-vis Paris, who had not yet formed Cairo in recent months. Today Abdel Fattah al-Sisi won as expected a landslide victory with 96% of the vote in the presidential election in Egypt , 11 months after deposing the Islamist Mohamed Morsi. His only opponent, Hamdeen Sabbahi an old figure of the left and often regarded as a mere stooge, conceded defeat Thursday, pocketing only 3.8% of valid votes, according to preliminary results, but on almost all polling stations.

This genuine plebiscite, predicted by all the experts since Marshal retired Sissi overthrew Mohamed Morsi July 3, 2013, precipitated at night in the streets of Cairo thousands of supporters of the strongman of the country, subject a cult of personality since he was ousted Islamists regularly elected but quickly became unpopular. Observers from the European Union felt that the election had _"followed the law"_ but regretted the absence of_"some players_ "of the opposition.

Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, who demanded a massive popular dubbing had hoped not less than_"45 million"_ votes. He was finally elected with over 21 million votes cast. The participation rate, which is estimated at 44.4%, is lower than the 2012 presidential election (51.85%), but the Marshal pocketed nearly double the votes had gathered while Mohamed Morsi (13200000) , argued the camp Sissi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Dino R. said:


> Its Bigger than that! It is the simple concept of yes, countries like Ethiopia can build a even start construction dam is what is threatening as it will encourage others to do so, and before you know it there will be many of them and Egypt is screwed!! So as Sudan! It is one of those situations, unfortunately, when one must make an example so the rest will be deterred, plain and simple! I understand why Ethiopia needs that project, and their reasons are justified, but it is one of those situations, were it is us or them, it can't be like we can both have it!



Here is a good read...on the watter issue!!!
People who think that the West's interventions in Iraq, Libya and Syria are only about oil are mistaken. Broadly speaking, Western interest in the Middle East is becoming increasingly about a commodity more precious than oil, namely water.

According to the US-based Center for Public Integrity, Western nations stand to make up to a USD 1 trillion from privatizing, purifying and distributing water in a region where water often sells for far more than oil.

Although over two thirds of our planet is water, we face an acute shortage. This scarcity flies in the face of our natural assumptions. The problem is that 97 percent is salt water. Great for fish, not so good for humans. Of the world's fresh water, only one percent is available for drinking, with the remaining two percent trapped in glaciers and ice.

Put differently: if all the water on the Earth was represented by an 11-litre jug, the freshwater would fill a single cup, and we can only access the last drop.

Nature has decreed that the supply of water is fixed; all the while, demand is rising as the world's population increases and enriches itself. By 2030, climate change, population growth, pollution and urbanization will compound, such that the demand for water globally is estimated to outstrip supply by forty percent.

Increasingly, for water to be useful, it needs to be mined, processed, packaged, and transported, just like gold, coal, gas or oil. Unlike oil, there are no substitutes, alternatives or stopgaps for water.

There have been three waves of resource-driven imperialism in the modern era.

A quest for gold fueled the first wave. Old-fashioned colonialists, regal and unembarrassed, rode in on horseback, brutally took control of American territories, sent in ostrich-plumed governors, minted coins with the Queen's head on them, and gazed proudly over natives toiling away in perilous mine-shafts. An unprecedented kidnapping of millions of Africans ensued, so as to replace the indigenous Americans that had initially been exterminated by their European conquerors. This coincided with white pioneers brutally conquering Southern Africa, also in search of gold.

The second wave of imperialism has been driven by an unquenchable, post-industrial thirst for oil.

Modern petro-imperialism, the key aspect of which is the US military's transformation into a global oil-protection armed force, puts up a democratic facade, emphasizes freedom of the seas (or pipeline routes), and seeks to secure, protect, drill, and ship oil, not to administer everyday affairs. Nevertheless, the means by which the US is centering its foreign policy around oil is hardly new in spirit, albeit unprecedented in scope.

The third wave of imperialist wars is currently being fought over nature's most valuable commodity: water.

Prior to the invasion of Iraq in 2003, CIA analysts reported on a prediction of a new theater of war: hydrological warfare, "in which rivers, lakes and aquifers become national security assets to be fought over, or controlled". These predictions became realized in quick succession, beginning with the recent wars in Iraq, Libya and Syria. It is now clear that the age of hydro-imperialism is upon us.

On April 17, 2003, in Iraq, the American company Bechtel received a no-bid reconstruction contract from US Agency for International Development (USAID) for USD 100 billion; thus, making it the largest Iraq reconstruction contract. Therefore, the most lucrative Iraq reconstruction contract was not used to repair oil facilities, build schools and hospitals, or to repair bombarded infrastructure: it was used to source, process, and distribute water.

The secretive, opaque and no-bid nature of the water contract award process is made even worse by one incredible fact. Bechtel has botched many of its previous projects.

In California, Bechtel installed one of the nuclear power plant reactors backwards. In Boston, what promised to be a USD-2.5-billion job for an infamous "Big Dig" project became the most expensive in US history costing USD 14.6 billion. The tunnel project was plagued by charges of poor execution, corruption, criminal arrests, and even four deaths.

In Bolivia, Bechtel's record is one of privatizing water by inflating prices by 35 percent. The inflation caused public riots, in which several people died. Bechtel was ousted from the country and tried to sue the Bolivian government for canceling their contract.

Since the turn of the century, Iraq was the first casualty of hydro-imperialism, and Colonel Gaddafi's assassination marked the second. Libya sits atop a natural resource more valuable than oil: the Nubian Sandstone Aquifer, which is a vast underground reserve of fresh water, estimated to be the largest in the world. Mr. Gaddafi had invested USD 25 billion into the aquifer, which had the potential to turn a country that is 95 percent desert into an arable oasis. As it now stands, France's global mega-water companies: Suez, Ondeo, and Saur, control almost half of the world's USD-400-billion water market. They are poised to rake in billions of dollars from Libya's eighth wonder of the world.

Mr. Gaddafi had intended the scheme to be designed by Libyans, constructed by Libyans, for the benefit of the Libyan population. Now it is being redesigned by Frenchmen and women at inflated costs, constructed by French contractors, largely for the benefit of French shareholders. Libyan taxpayers will undoubtably be stuck with the bill and higher water bills.

The most recent case of hydro-imperialism is the war in Syria. Israel has been leading a Western campaign to support Syrian rebels; in part, because its leaders assert that the Syrian President, Bashar Al-Assad, poses an existential threat to Israel on the issue of water. Assad has vowed to reclaim the Golan Heights – a strip of land that Israel captured from Syria in the Six Day War of 1967. The Golan Heights provides a staggering 40 percent of Israel's fresh water.

"Syrian control of half of our water poses more of a threat than Iran with one bomb," once remarked ex-Israeli intelligence head, Meir Dagan.

Assad has also been reticent to privatize the water industry and expose the population to predatory pricing, thereby preventing the West from tapping into a multi-billion- dollar revenue stream.

Mr. Assad's refusal to play ball on water privatization and his choice to play hardball over the Golan Heights meant that the Syrian President, like Mr. Hussein and Colonel Gaddafi before him, is an obstacle to the West's hydro-imperialist agenda.

Control of nature's most precious and increasingly valuable commodity will, for any nation, spell the difference between greatness and decline. Mr. Hussein, Colonel Gaddafi and a defiant Mr. Assad know that all too well.

By Garikai Chengu

This commentary was first released on Global Research on May 26.

Farsnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

*Kerry 'Confident' Egypt To Get Apache Gunships Soon*
_Jun. 22, 2014 -By AGENCE FRANCE-PRESSE_





_US Secretary of State John Kerry, left, and Egypt's Foreign Minister Sameh Hassan Shoukry attend a joint press conference June 22 in Cairo. (Brendan Smialowski / AFP)_

CAIRO— US Secretary of State John Kerry said on Sunday he was “confident” Egypt will receive Apache gunships soon, as he made a surprise visit to Cairo.

Kerry became the highest-ranking American official to visit Egypt since President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi came to power after overwhelmingly winning an election in May.

“The Apaches will come and they will come very, very soon,” Kerry said at a joint news conference with Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukri.

US officials have revealed that $572 million (€420 million) of US aid, which had been frozen since October, was released to the Cairo government about 10 days ago after finally winning a green light from Congress.

The funds will mainly go to pay existing defense contracts.

US officials announced in April they planned to resume some of the annual $1.5 billion in mostly military aid to Cairo, including 10 Apache helicopter gunships for counter terrorism efforts in the Sinai Peninsula.

But the aircraft remain in storage in the US, an official had confirmed Sunday.
*Kerry 'Confident' Egypt To Get Apache Gunships Soon | Defense News | defensenews.com
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

ERDF


----------



## Dino R.

The SC said:


> Here is a good read...on the watter issue!!!
> People who think that the West's interventions in Iraq, Libya and Syria are only about oil are mistaken. Broadly speaking, Western interest in the Middle East is becoming increasingly about a commodity more precious than oil, namely water.
> 
> According to the US-based Center for Public Integrity, Western nations stand to make up to a USD 1 trillion from privatizing, purifying and distributing water in a region where water often sells for far more than oil.
> 
> Although over two thirds of our planet is water, we face an acute shortage. This scarcity flies in the face of our natural assumptions. The problem is that 97 percent is salt water. Great for fish, not so good for humans. Of the world's fresh water, only one percent is available for drinking, with the remaining two percent trapped in glaciers and ice.
> 
> Put differently: if all the water on the Earth was represented by an 11-litre jug, the freshwater would fill a single cup, and we can only access the last drop.
> 
> Nature has decreed that the supply of water is fixed; all the while, demand is rising as the world's population increases and enriches itself. By 2030, climate change, population growth, pollution and urbanization will compound, such that the demand for water globally is estimated to outstrip supply by forty percent.
> 
> Increasingly, for water to be useful, it needs to be mined, processed, packaged, and transported, just like gold, coal, gas or oil. Unlike oil, there are no substitutes, alternatives or stopgaps for water.
> 
> There have been three waves of resource-driven imperialism in the modern era.
> 
> A quest for gold fueled the first wave. Old-fashioned colonialists, regal and unembarrassed, rode in on horseback, brutally took control of American territories, sent in ostrich-plumed governors, minted coins with the Queen's head on them, and gazed proudly over natives toiling away in perilous mine-shafts. An unprecedented kidnapping of millions of Africans ensued, so as to replace the indigenous Americans that had initially been exterminated by their European conquerors. This coincided with white pioneers brutally conquering Southern Africa, also in search of gold.
> 
> The second wave of imperialism has been driven by an unquenchable, post-industrial thirst for oil.
> 
> Modern petro-imperialism, the key aspect of which is the US military's transformation into a global oil-protection armed force, puts up a democratic facade, emphasizes freedom of the seas (or pipeline routes), and seeks to secure, protect, drill, and ship oil, not to administer everyday affairs. Nevertheless, the means by which the US is centering its foreign policy around oil is hardly new in spirit, albeit unprecedented in scope.
> 
> The third wave of imperialist wars is currently being fought over nature's most valuable commodity: water.
> 
> Prior to the invasion of Iraq in 2003, CIA analysts reported on a prediction of a new theater of war: hydrological warfare, "in which rivers, lakes and aquifers become national security assets to be fought over, or controlled". These predictions became realized in quick succession, beginning with the recent wars in Iraq, Libya and Syria. It is now clear that the age of hydro-imperialism is upon us.
> 
> On April 17, 2003, in Iraq, the American company Bechtel received a no-bid reconstruction contract from US Agency for International Development (USAID) for USD 100 billion; thus, making it the largest Iraq reconstruction contract. Therefore, the most lucrative Iraq reconstruction contract was not used to repair oil facilities, build schools and hospitals, or to repair bombarded infrastructure: it was used to source, process, and distribute water.
> 
> The secretive, opaque and no-bid nature of the water contract award process is made even worse by one incredible fact. Bechtel has botched many of its previous projects.
> 
> In California, Bechtel installed one of the nuclear power plant reactors backwards. In Boston, what promised to be a USD-2.5-billion job for an infamous "Big Dig" project became the most expensive in US history costing USD 14.6 billion. The tunnel project was plagued by charges of poor execution, corruption, criminal arrests, and even four deaths.
> 
> In Bolivia, Bechtel's record is one of privatizing water by inflating prices by 35 percent. The inflation caused public riots, in which several people died. Bechtel was ousted from the country and tried to sue the Bolivian government for canceling their contract.
> 
> Since the turn of the century, Iraq was the first casualty of hydro-imperialism, and Colonel Gaddafi's assassination marked the second. Libya sits atop a natural resource more valuable than oil: the Nubian Sandstone Aquifer, which is a vast underground reserve of fresh water, estimated to be the largest in the world. Mr. Gaddafi had invested USD 25 billion into the aquifer, which had the potential to turn a country that is 95 percent desert into an arable oasis. As it now stands, France's global mega-water companies: Suez, Ondeo, and Saur, control almost half of the world's USD-400-billion water market. They are poised to rake in billions of dollars from Libya's eighth wonder of the world.
> 
> Mr. Gaddafi had intended the scheme to be designed by Libyans, constructed by Libyans, for the benefit of the Libyan population. Now it is being redesigned by Frenchmen and women at inflated costs, constructed by French contractors, largely for the benefit of French shareholders. Libyan taxpayers will undoubtably be stuck with the bill and higher water bills.
> 
> The most recent case of hydro-imperialism is the war in Syria. Israel has been leading a Western campaign to support Syrian rebels; in part, because its leaders assert that the Syrian President, Bashar Al-Assad, poses an existential threat to Israel on the issue of water. Assad has vowed to reclaim the Golan Heights – a strip of land that Israel captured from Syria in the Six Day War of 1967. The Golan Heights provides a staggering 40 percent of Israel's fresh water.
> 
> "Syrian control of half of our water poses more of a threat than Iran with one bomb," once remarked ex-Israeli intelligence head, Meir Dagan.
> 
> Assad has also been reticent to privatize the water industry and expose the population to predatory pricing, thereby preventing the West from tapping into a multi-billion- dollar revenue stream.
> 
> Mr. Assad's refusal to play ball on water privatization and his choice to play hardball over the Golan Heights meant that the Syrian President, like Mr. Hussein and Colonel Gaddafi before him, is an obstacle to the West's hydro-imperialist agenda.
> 
> Control of nature's most precious and increasingly valuable commodity will, for any nation, spell the difference between greatness and decline. Mr. Hussein, Colonel Gaddafi and a defiant Mr. Assad know that all too well.
> 
> By Garikai Chengu
> 
> This commentary was first released on Global Research on May 26.
> 
> Farsnews



Excellent article! Brings into prospective many things! Thank you for that.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zayed .1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Egypt-Iraq arms deal, any idea what kind of weapons besides the ammo will be purchased ?

http://www.ynewsiq.com/index.php?aa=news&id22=5249#.U6yKAo1_tiB

For more info
http://www.arabic-military.com/t97692-topic

@Dino R.


----------



## mahatir

1000 said:


> Egypt-Iraq arms deal, any idea what kind of weapons besides the ammo will be purchased ?
> 
> http://www.ynewsiq.com/index.php?aa=news&id22=5249#.U6yKAo1_tiB
> 
> For more info
> http://www.arabic-military.com/t97692-topic
> 
> @Dino R.



Mostly sakr MLRS series produced by Egypt and different artellery


1000 said:


> Egypt-Iraq arms deal, any idea what kind of weapons besides the ammo will be purchased ?
> 
> http://www.ynewsiq.com/index.php?aa=news&id22=5249#.U6yKAo1_tiB
> 
> For more info
> http://www.arabic-military.com/t97692-topic
> 
> @Dino R.



False news , besides Iran , USA and Russia are supplying what you need


----------



## 1000

mahatir said:


> Mostly sakr MLRS series produced by Egypt and different artellery
> 
> 
> False news , besides Iran , USA and Russia are supplying what you need



Isn't false, months ago minister of defense said on video that they are talking with Egypt about arms purchase, this link isn't the only source.

I expect mainly ammo for all kinds of weaponry + heavy weapons as Egypt has many in storage. They need money we need fast arms delivery.


----------



## mahatir

1000 said:


> Isn't false, months ago minister of defense said on video that they are talking with Egypt about arms purchase, this link isn't the only source.
> 
> I expect mainly ammo for all kinds of weaponry + heavy weapons as Egypt has many in storage. They need money we need fast arms delivery.



If any such agreements happened then it would have made it to credible news sources such as the latest iranian delivery of SU-25 planes to iraq . 

If iraq is looking for ammunition and heavy weapons then iran would gladly offer it even at cheaper prices .


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

mahatir said:


> If any such agreements happened then it would have made it to credible news sources such as the latest iranian delivery of SU-25 planes to iraq .
> 
> If iraq is looking for ammunition and heavy weapons then iran would gladly offer it even at cheaper prices .


maybe there are ammunition types not available in iran but i did not hear anything about arms deal also


----------



## 1000

mahatir said:


> If any such agreements happened then it would have made it to credible news sources such as the latest iranian delivery of SU-25 planes to iraq .
> 
> If iraq is looking for ammunition and heavy weapons then *iran would gladly offer it even at cheaper prices* .



Not possible would go against the UN, cause too much trouble.
The only reason they're silent about the SU-25 is due to the crisis and the US being too slow to respond until SU-25's were brought. UN can be told that the country is to be overrun by terrorists if not for the SU-25's, USA's fault for not responding quick enough.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> maybe there are ammunition types not available in iran but i did not hear anything about arms deal also



Abrams 120mm shells that is.
Also artillery shells and I think they will buy weaponry from Egypt, maybe tanks, armored vechiles, they might even buy some MIG 21's for all I know as they have some pilots ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

1000 said:


> Not possible would go against the UN, cause too much trouble.
> The only reason they're silent about the SU-25 is due to the crisis and the US being too slow to respond until SU-25's were brought. UN can be told that the country is to be overrun by terrorists if not for the SU-25's, USA's fault for not responding quick enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Abrams 120mm shells that is.
> Also artillery shells and I think they will buy weaponry from Egypt, maybe tanks, armored vechiles, they might even buy some MIG 21's for all I know as they have some pilots ready.



Yeah I see now , you mean ammunition for your American hardware from Egypt , well that makes sense .

Infantry fighting vechiles like these would be good and mobile in Anbar Deserts . 

Egyptian Infantry Fighting Vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Forget about USA man , Russia is much more reliable , look how they stood beside assad to the end .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Dino R.

Brothers when will we see a neighboring military drill between Egypt and Saudi Arabia again?

We should do it more often considering the unrest in the region and the two countries being regional powers. Also even more military cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

al-Hasani said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Dino R.
> 
> Brothers when will we see a neighboring military drill between Egypt and Saudi Arabia again?
> 
> We should do it more often considering the unrest in the region and the two countries being regional powers. Also even more military cooperation.


soon i hope also SF and counter terrorism commandos should be better trained and more ready for any future situations the region is on fire ever since the arab spring and i dont know when will we see the end of that fire 
best of luck to us all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> soon i hope also SF and counter terrorism commandos should be better trained and more ready for any future situations the region is on fire ever since the arab spring and i dont know when will we see the end of that fire
> best of luck to us all



RSAF and EAF in Ta'if last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

al-Hasani said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @agentny17 @Dino R.
> 
> Brothers when will we see a neighboring military drill between Egypt and Saudi Arabia again?
> 
> We should do it more often considering the unrest in the region and the two countries being regional powers. Also even more military cooperation.



Both nations hold large annual and biennial exercises together. We will certainly see exercises such as "Morgan", "Tabuk", and "Faisal" (I believe it was between both air contingents) in the near future be it in Saudi or Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian UAE joint Naval exercise "Faisal-1"





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=552785958167211





Why Egyptian fighters have the red paint on their body





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=550914468354360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade






Egyptian Paras in Germany 






Egyptian Navy MTRP-20






Navy SF Brigade











Newest small arms addition in the Armed Forces, the Sig-516. Rapid Deployment Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@Frogman 
Do they still in the Libyan border?


----------



## Frogman

Unit 777 Combat ICT&HR with their Bahraini counterparts during exercise "Khalid Bin Waleed".








> Do they still in the Libyan border?



If there are any large naval vessels capable of accommodating navy SF near the Libyan border, then probably. However, these SF units are by their nature rapidly deployable via sea, land, and air and so they need not have a continued presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Unit 777 ICT&HR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faheka.afk

@Frogman any truth to the deployment of unit 777 in Saudi Arabia 
along the İraqi border?


----------



## al-Hasani

faheka said:


> @Frogman any truth to the deployment of unit 777 in Saudi Arabia
> along the İraqi border?



No.



Frogman said:


> Unit 777 ICT&HR


----------



## Frogman

faheka said:


> @Frogman any truth to the deployment of unit 777 in Saudi Arabia
> along the İraqi border?



Unit 777 Combat is a rapidly deployable SF unit primarily tasked with international counter terrorism, with a focus on hostage rescue. It is not used to protect borders, not in Egypt nor in Saudi. The Saudis have their own SF some of whom are trained 
by Unit 777 Combat instructors and operators.


----------



## Faheka.afk

ok, fair enough.



Frogman said:


> Egyptian Navy MTRP-20



Armed with stabilized gun called STAMP for firing on the move and rough seas..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Stills from upcoming film about the Egyptian SEAL course and operators: "The Thunderstorm"










































Continued..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Trailers 






Second trailer shows a loose simulation of an operation:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egypt upgrades 480 BTR-50 APCs in a $100 million deal with Belarus, is also in talks to upgrade its OT-62s

Link: RT Arabic - بالفيديو.. بيلاروس تحدّث مدرعات مصرية

Details of the upgrade:BTR-50PKM Armored Personnel Carrier - Minotor-Service, Minsk, Belarus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Troop 108 Military Academy graduation






Troop 81 military Air Academy graduation. 






Troop 65 military Naval Academy and Troop 42 Air Defence Academy graduation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Troop 51 military Technical Academy graduation






Troop 149 Non Commissioned Officers Institute graduation 






Police Academy graduation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egypt orders eight more Airbus C295 tactical transports

Repeat order makes Egypt biggest C295 customer

Egypt has ordered eight more Airbus C295 transports in a deal which will take its fleet to 20 and makes it the biggest customer for the market-leading tactical airlifter.
The new batch of aircraft will be delivered to the Egyptian Air Force by Airbus Defence and Space beginning next year and will follow the 12 aircraft previously ordered, of which six are already in service.
The contract also includes a service support package for spares, training, and maintenance of the fleet.
The Egyptian Air Force selected the C295 because of its proven versatility, robustness and efficiency for daily transport missions combined with the ease of maintenance and low cost of operations particularly in the “hot and high” and dusty conditions found in the region.
In Egyptian service the C295 will be used for military and humanitarian missions such as the transport of civilian and military personnel as well as support to populations in remote areas or in emergency situations.
"We greatly appreciate the Egyptian Air Force´s confidence in our products based on their successful experience with the C295 in-service to date”, said Antonio Rodríguez Barberán, Head of Commercial for Military Aircraft.
More than 150 C295s have now been ordered by 19 countries.

About C295
The new generation C295 is the ideal aircraft for defence and civic missions to the benefit of society, such as humanitarian actions, homeland security, and environmental surveillance. Thanks to its robustness and reliability, simple systems, and optimal cabin, this medium sized tactical airlifter provides wide versatility and flexibility, necessary for personnel, troop and bulky/palletized cargo transportation, casualty evacuation, communication and logistic duties, and air-dropping. Its flexible design, long endurance and modern systems have made it an outstanding platform for a wide range of ISR roles including anti-submarine and ship warfare, airborne early warning, and maritime surveillance. The C295 is part of Airbus Military’s family of light and medium airlifters which also includes the smaller NC212i and CN235 platforms. In the fourth quarter of 2014 Airbus Military will introduce the C295W, featuring as standard winglets and higher engine power ratings, giving increased performance in all flight phases and lower fuel burn.

Source : AIRBUS DEFENCE & SPACE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Sea King Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Upcoming documentary about the Egyptian Air Force strike on targets within Israel that started the 1973 October or Yom Kippur war.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=875285359165806

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Stills from the upcoming documentary about the 11 month SEAL (BUD/S) course. Which is a precursor to joining tier one SF units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Unit 777 Combat ICT&HR 






EAF Chinook delivers Navy SF in visit, board, search, and seizure exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Absolutely marvelous footage from Operation Bright Star 81/82






Footage from Operation Bright Star 09





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=563332760445864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=563605250418615

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Northern Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Inside the Arab Organisation for Industrilisation's air craft factory.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=758357530874211





Of particular interest is the presence of a L-15 mock up on the desk of the factory's 1IC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Part of the military-industrial complex Egyptian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

This military might is useless if it could not stop Zionists killing Palestinians in the neighborhood. Sisi should shove all this up in his behinds and sleep with Nitin Yahoo in the same bed. Looser !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

syedali73 said:


> This military might is useless if it could not stop Zionists killing Palestinians in the neighborhood. Sisi should shove all this up in his behinds and sleep with Nitin Yahoo in the same bed. Looser !



The Egyptian Armed Force's main objective is to ensure the security and the integrity of the Arab Republic of Egypt. The liberation of Palestine is not it's responsibility or its task, even though it has sacrificed more blood and men than any Arab or Muslim nation for the Pali cause against the Israeli state, before and after its inception. If Egypt attacks the Israeli state it will be subject to a UN Security Council Resolution which will lead to the eventual collapse of the state, Israel also has a nuclear deterrent, the Samson option is not something to be trifled with. The only way Egypt can get militarily involved in the conflict is if Israel is the aggressor. Now, the Egyptian Armed Forces is conducting a moderately if not very successful anti-terrorism campaign in the Sinai and on the western border in order to bring about stability and security, basically, it has its hands full ensuring it meats its main objective, the security and integrity of the Arab Republic.

Now, jog on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## syedali73

Frogman said:


> The Egyptian Armed Force's main objective is to ensure the security and the integrity of the Arab Republic of Egypt. The liberation of Palestine is not it's responsibility or its task, even though it has sacrificed more blood and men than any Arab or Muslim nation for the Pali cause against the Israeli state, before and after its inception. If Egypt attacks the Israeli state it will be subject to a UN Security Council Resolution which will lead to the eventual collapse of the state, Israel also has a nuclear deterrent, the Samson option is not something to be trifled with. The only way Egypt can get militarily involved in the conflict is if Israel is the aggressor. Now, the Egyptian Armed Forces is conducting a moderately if not very successful anti-terrorism campaign in the Sinai and on the western border in order to bring about stability and security, basically, it has its hands full ensuring it meats its main objective, the security and integrity of the Arab Republic.
> 
> Now, jog on.


Right, opening up Rafah crossing is also like attacking Israel correct? and Sisi fears that letting in humanitarian aid in Gaza will lead to UN sanctions? Egyptian cowardice knows no bounds it seems. Could not hold up Siani against a tiny little force and talking about ensuring security and integrity. What a joke. Now, jog on.


----------



## Frogman

syedali73 said:


> Right, opening up Rafah crossing is also like attacking Israel correct? and Sisi fears that letting in humanitarian aid in Gaza will lead to UN sanctions? Egyptian cowardice knows no bounds it seems. Could not hold up Siani against a tiny little force and talking about ensuring security and integrity. What a joke. Now, jog on.



Rafah has been open since the conflict began for both humanitarian aid and to evacuate the injured, Egypt itself has sent over a thousand tons of aid and has been delivered over a thousand injured to treat in its hospitals. Dozens if not hundreds of delegations and convoys have entered Gaza, only a select few have been turned away and then let through when they acquired the right permits and documentation.

You are unaware of the security situation in Egypt, you are also unaware of the operations being conducted in the Sinai and elsewhere in Egypt and the area, so please refrain from insulting, unless you have an incredibly informed opinion backed with facts which I very much doubt you have. Anyway, if you wish to discuss this further you can do so in any thread on the ME section, if you have no other inquiries about Egyptian defence matters, that is. As always, do one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1

syedali73 said:


> This military might is useless if it could not stop Zionists killing Palestinians in the neighborhood. Sisi should shove all this up in his behinds and sleep with Nitin Yahoo in the same bed. Looser !


Some disrespectful affront to the blood of the Egyptians carried out by Hamas in Egypt and Egypt will not get involved in the protection of the killing and thieves Egyptians in Gaza Ikvna km of criminality, who did the Philistines in Egypt and mistrust, Hamas boasted that it did not fire, only 3% of the stock Soreichha and it has a huge amount of arms and now says it is victorious even though it is in fact Israel has occupied more territory Gaza some Attoal on Egypt and Asabha rejects mediation and Agae to Turkey, Qatar, Israel's allies and hostile to Egypt and then yell now says Protect Gaza, where Turkey and its army huge, which did not take revenge on the balcony Wayne Qatar, which goes to Egypt arms transactions with twenty billion The army, which hit Sam in Libya all forgets that the state has not only see the armies of Egypt's army, which must be fought and the rest slept

Wayne Pakistan of its nuclear weapons and the protection of hitting Israel or the Gaza Strip for Pakistan are not Muslims


----------



## syedali73

sami_1 said:


> Some disrespectful affront to the blood of the Egyptians carried out by Hamas in Egypt and Egypt will not get involved in the protection of the killing and thieves Egyptians in Gaza Ikvna km of criminality, who did the Philistines in Egypt and mistrust, Hamas boasted that it did not fire, only 3% of the stock Soreichha and it has a huge amount of arms and now says it is victorious even though it is in fact Israel has occupied more territory Gaza some Attoal on Egypt and Asabha rejects mediation and Agae to Turkey, Qatar, Israel's allies and hostile to Egypt and then yell now says Protect Gaza, where Turkey and its army huge, which did not take revenge on the balcony Wayne Qatar, which goes to Egypt arms transactions with twenty billion The army, which hit Sam in Libya all forgets that the state has not only see the armies of Egypt's army, which must be fought and the rest slept
> 
> Wayne Pakistan of its nuclear weapons and the protection of hitting Israel or the Gaza Strip for Pakistan are not Muslims


Very difficult to understand your English. Please write in standard language so you could be answered.


----------



## Frogman

UN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi visits men from the Armed Forces and the security forces in Northern Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi with the forces operating in Northern Sinai.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=568506899928450

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

OLD NEWS With New Photos




Joint UAV Venture: Argentinas Nostromo and
Egypt s Ariegsa Engineering Group are jointly marketing and developing
unmanned systems. The systems are intended for Middle Eastern
customers as well as other international clients. The joint venture
attempts to market Nostromo s Yarara and Cabur UAVs and Ariegas
unmanned ground vehicle. Currently, Egypts Ministry of Defense is
conducting tests on the Yarara and Cabur UAVs. They are short-range
electronically powered in an effort to support ship-based systems.

Source as required






Specification

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1

Research papers published through the projects of students graduated from the Military Technical College the planes and Mantis & Pاoenix UAV
Then production joint venture with Indira Spanish



















ِAOI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1

Egypt Army Test Cabure UAV





Egypt Produce LIPAN M3 Since 2007 










Ariegsa Egypt produce LIPAN M3 UAV since 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1

_Middle East UAV Market



_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

M1 Abrams Raw Report real number 1310-43=1267 
43 tanks have not been produced as a result of USA ban arms sales to Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi oversees the primary phase of an Egyptian Air Defence live fire exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egypt to receive a new batch of KrAZ 6322 6 by 6 military trucks from Ukraine.

شركة " آفتاكراز" الأوكرانية ترسل لمصر دفعة شاحنات مدرعة اليوم السابع

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 Block 52

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1

Russian - Egyptian arms deals between reality and propaganda


Russian news

Friday, August 15, 2014

* Russian Helicopters Expands Service Centers with Brazilian Agreement *
By Andrew Drwiega, International Bureau Chief

Russian Helicopters has added a certified a Brazilian service center to its expanding network worldwide that also includes South Korea, Canada and Spain. Run by Helipark Taxi Aereo e Manutencao Aeronautica, Brazil, this move is aimed at assisting the expansion of the Ka-32 type in Latin American.

Helipark has operated its own Ka-32A11BC since 2012. it is used primarily for external cargo sling loads and supporting construction in remote areas around the

Amazon
basin. The agreement will allow Helipark access to updated technical documents and Russian Helicopters will provide technical support to Brazilian maintainers working on Russian helicopters. This would include structural changes.







*Sergei Ostapenko, Russian Helicopters sales director for commercial helicopters (right), presents the certificate of Authorization to Helipark’s President João Velloso during the Latin American Business Aviation Conference and Exhibition (LABACE 2014).*

“We are very happy and proud on becoming Russian Helicopters service center and we hope to give support not only to our helicopter but to others in the near future. Our Kamov Ka-32 is a great tool for several uses and unrivalled on its performance”, said João Velloso, Helipark’s President.

Sergei Ostapenko, Russian Helicopters sales director for commercial helicopters said that Latin America is a key export region for his company and that the move would have a “positive effect" on its promotion there.

In 2014 the organization is planning to open an Mi-8/Mi-17-1V service center in Egypt, followed in 2016 by an Mi-35M service center in Brazil and one for Mi-171Sh helicopters in Peru. In the same year Russian Helicopters aims to have completed a repair plant in India to service Mi-17V-5 helicopters.



Realty
Klimove Provide Certification for TV3-117 Overhaull after 2 year from performing overhaul


The celebration of the adoption of the engine overhaul line of TV3--117 Klimov company to company ABECO Egyptian in October 2012 after the success of the overhauling of the engines for two years Before






Helwan factory performing Overhauling helicopter Mi-17 since 2007

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Yarra UAV produced by the Egyptian Ariegsa in cooperation with Nostromo (since 2007).






ATV produced by the above.






a USV (name unknown) and and the Cabure UAV. Produced by the above.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

*MI 28*



> the helicopter is built to be exported to Algeria, Iraq and Egypt.



source: KRET :: Media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

*B05Ya01 combat module*







KPB Provided Berezhok Turret For Fahd APC Upgraded and new Production Since 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces adopt the German G-36C rifle. It has also reportedly been delivered to the Republican Guard, Interior Ministry, and the General Intelligence Directorate (Egypt's CIA).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Parts of the indigenous EGB-2 500 pound laser guided bomb, no specifications are known, however given the weight I would guess it is similar to the Paveway operated by the Egyptian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@Frogman
Glad that Algeria and Egypt patched their differences and start working in tandem like the old times. That is a very important for the stability of our region.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Special Forces adopt the German G-36C rifle. It has also reportedly been delivered to the Republican Guard, Interior Ministry, and the General Intelligence Directorate (Egypt's CIA).



We're they bought from Saudi MIC or straight from Germany? The G-36 family is under licensed production in KSA.

This gives me an idea I'll post some Saud defense industry things in the Saudi pictures part.


----------



## Sage

Frogman said:


> Upcoming documentary about the Egyptian Air Force strike on targets within Israel that started the 1973 October or Yom Kippur war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=875285359165806


When are we gonna watch the whole documentary ?


----------



## Frogman

Mosamania said:


> We're they bought from Saudi MIC or straight from Germany? The G-36 family is under licensed production in KSA.
> 
> This gives me an idea I'll post some Saud defense industry things in the Saudi pictures part.



I believe we first imported the rifle in 2003 for use by the Interior Ministry (some ended up in Libya used by Gaddafis forces, which is perplexing). This picture is actually old (from about two years ago) so it may have been procured alongside the Type-209 subs, either way there's no real way I can confidently determine their source.



Sage said:


> When are we gonna watch the whole documentary ?



The commemoration of the war. 6th of October.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Combined arms (Army, Air Defence, Air Force, Special Forces, and Rapid Deployment Forces) exercise "Galloot 7". The exercise was carried out by the Western Military Region and was scheduled to last several days (HQ Mursa Matruh). (date: 27/08/2014)






Colonel General Sedki Sobhi oversees the principal phase of the exercise alongside senior military figures and personnel.





Special Forces personnel attached to the Rapid Deployment Forces are inserted by an Egyptian Air Force CH-47D Chinook. They are mounted in a soft skinned Jeep J8 Wrangler produced under licence by Arab American Vehicles which is a part of the Arab Organization for Industrialization






Colnel Sedki Sobhi oversees an exercise conducted by forces from the 2nd Army (HQ Ismallia) using the Multiple Integrated Laser Engagement System (MILES). (Date: 25/08/2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi inspects Fayid Air Force Base (located just east of the Great Bitter Lake/Suez Canal) and the 282nd Tactical Fighter Wing which consists of the 86th and 88th multirole fighter squadrons which operate the F-16 C/D Block 40 fighters.





















They photoshooped the Apaches into this picture, I have no idea why they would do that though.









You can see Apaches flying in the background here


----------



## Frogman

Continued

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Great video on the EAF inspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

A quick look on a portion of munitions and pods the Egyptian Air Force uses on its F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

photoshop at its best


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> photoshop at its best



Yeah, I have no idea why they did that! Couldn't of they just ordered the Apaches to get into shot like they did with the video above. Perplexing.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> Continued




nothing is sexier thn this:






PAF patch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> nothing is sexier thn this:
> 
> View attachment 46146
> 
> 
> PAF patch.



What squadron or flight wing?

This is as fancy as it gets in Egypt in terms of patches. 60th Tactical Fighter Squadron based in Abu Suwayr AFB operating the F-16 C/D Block 40.


----------



## Frogman

Special Forces designated marksman armed with the US made Remington M24 Sniper Weapon System chambered in a 7.62 NATO round.


----------



## C130

any info on Sakr 122mm MLRS?
seems IS has been launching these bad boys in Syria.

Sakr 122mm Cargo Rockets & Submunitions in Syria | The Rogue Adventurer


----------



## Frogman

C130 said:


> any info on Sakr 122mm MLRS?
> seems IS has been launching these bad boys in Syria.
> 
> Sakr 122mm Cargo Rockets & Submunitions in Syria | The Rogue Adventurer



The article is pretty accurate. The Sakr family or rockets was and is still produced by the Sakr Factory which belongs to the Arab Organisation of Industrialization. Variants of this family were exported to multiple partners and friendly nation for the best part of half a century (although the legacy or old variants differ from the ones now in use in Egypt). So, as usual IS captured these rockets from the Syrian regime and is using them.

Egypt cut all ties with the Syrian regime after the civil war erupted and its relationship with Syria was cold as a result of the peace treaty with Israel.


----------



## Frogman

Special Forces operator armed with a Sig 516 weapon system chambered in the 5.56 NATO round. Lets hope that rifle isn't loaded, lax trigger discipline should not be allowed with his level of training, poor drills.


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces on a joint exercise with Zeta Amphibious Raider Squadron (Z'MAK) of the Hellenic 1st Raider/Paratrooper Brigade. Date: October 2008.






Egyptian Special Forces operators attached to the Rapid Deployment Forces mounted on a soft skinned Humvee.


----------



## Frogman

Mig-21 sortie 1975





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=327307640727239





Test footage of the indigenous SA-7 variant Ain Sakr/Sakr Eye (Eagle Eye) a short-range pan-portable anti-aircraft missile system which uses infra-red passive homing guidance*. *Also featuring is the indigenous Skyguard Amoun anti-aircraft/BM missile system a battery of this system consists of two 35mm Oerlikon twin cannons, a fire control radar (Skyguard), and two launchers each containing four Aspide/AIM-7M missiles. The Amoun system is used for point defence. The footage was taken in 1985, since then both systems have been exported to different nations and have undergone various upgrades.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=327630460694957


----------



## Saho

Ceylal said:


> photoshop at its best


Wiki says Egypt has 47 Apaches so that's 6 in the photoshop picture so why not use the Apaches? Lazy much?


----------



## Frogman

President AbdulFattah Elsisi and Colonel General Sedki Sobhy inspect the Rapid Deployment Forces.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Comparison of Egyptian vs Pakistan Forces*

*Army :* *Pakistan 9 - Egypt 7*

------------------Egypt ---------------------------------------------Pakistan-----------------------Result
Active : 778000 vs 550,000 ---------------------- (Egypt)
Reservers : 800000 vs 550,000-------------------------(Egypt)


Tanks : M1 Abrams (1,100)  ---------- --------vs-------2,500 (400 reserve)-----------------(Egypt)
Secondary Option (3500+)

APC : 5,000+  vs 900 -----------------------------(Egypt)
Air DEF : Short Range Options vs mSPADA2000 10 Batteries ----------------(PAK)
AirDEF : Purchaser vs Serial Producer 0f weapons shoulderbased ---------(PAK)
MRL : Older units vs Newer Options --------------------------------------(PAK)
Artillery : 600+ vs 400+ --------(Egypt)


Aviation Corp:
Helicopters (Attack) 47 (Apache*)  * vs 51 Cobras (Russian MI-35 Arriving)---------(Egypt)
Transport helicopter 180 vs 230 ---------------------------------------(PAK)
Heavy Transport 26 vs 18 --------------------------------------(Egypt)
Fuel Tankers 0 vs 4 -------------------------------------------(PAK)

Manufacturing Base YES VS YES -------------------(PAK)

Missile Program YES Vs YES More Advanced----(PAK)

WMD NO VS YES ----(PAK)


*NAVY : 5 Pakistan - 3 Egypt*

FRIGATES------------------9 vs 10 (6 arriving , OHP+ F22P) ----(PAK)
Corvettes------------------2 (4 arriving) vs 0 -----------------------(Egypt)
SUBS------------------4 (2 arriving) vs 5 (6 arriving + nuclear sub program) ----(PAK)
Amphibious Assault------------------19 vs 0 ------------------------(Egypt)

Navy Aviation Jets NO vs YES (Mirage Wing) ----(PAK)
Helicopters 10 vs 18+ -------------------------(PAK)
Patrol Boats 27 vs 12 ------------------------ (Egypt)
Anti Sub 0 vs 9 (P3 Orion level) ----(PAK)


*AIR-FORCE 3 Pakistan - Egypt 1*
Tier-One jets------------------240 (F16) ----------------------------- vs 130+ (F16/JF17) ----(Egypt)
Tier-Two ------------------ 120 (Mig21/F7/Mirage2000)-------vs 240+ (Mirage/F7 etc) ----(PAK)
Tier- Three ------------------ 53 (Mirage 5)-------------------------vs 80+ (Mirage 5) ----(PAK)

Tactical AWACs /ECW---------8 (Hawk-eye) --------------------vs 8 (Saab/Chinese) ---------------(PAK)
Training crafts Licence Producer vs Serial Production -----(Draw)




Egyptian forces appear to be higher in number on troops , and have more Tanks (Higher quality) and More quantity
High end F16 Model or availability of Apache etc , however they lack behind Pakistan on Tactical weapons like awacs and early warning and P3 orions for Navy to fight battles vs Submarines.

Also appear to have major problems in their Air defenses just like Pakistan , however at lease we have some mid range optiosns and short range shoulder based options.

For Pakistan , the arrival of the Russian Hind Heclicopter and Night hunter will match the capabilities of Egyptian options with Apache etc to some level, and also Block 2 JF17 thunder promises to bridge the gap in tier One option jet planes

Egypt also appear to have better infrastructure in place for manufacturing of Military grade trucks and troops transporations at ground level locally setup operations.


The Egyptian forces are certainly better equipped then Algerian forces


----------



## Frogman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Comparison of Egyptian vs Pakistan Forces*
> 
> *Army :* *Pakistan 9 - Egypt 7*
> 
> ------------------Egypt ---------------------------------------------Pakistan-----------------------Result
> Active : 778000 vs 550,000 ---------------------- (Egypt)
> Reservers : 800000 vs 550,000-------------------------(Egypt)
> 
> 
> Tanks : M1 Abrams (1,100)  ---------- --------vs-------2,500 (400 reserve)-----------------(Egypt)
> Secondary Option (3500+)
> 
> APC : 5,000+  vs 900 -----------------------------(Egypt)
> Air DEF : Short Range Options vs mSPADA2000 10 Batteries ----------------(PAK)
> AirDEF : Purchaser vs Serial Producer 0f weapons shoulderbased ---------(PAK)
> MRL : Older units vs Newer Options --------------------------------------(PAK)
> Artillery : 600+ vs 400+ --------(Egypt)
> 
> 
> Aviation Corp:
> Helicopters (Attack) 47 (Apache*)  * vs 51 Cobras (Russian MI-35 Arriving)---------(Egypt)
> Transport helicopter 180 vs 230 ---------------------------------------(PAK)
> Heavy Transport  26 vs 18 --------------------------------------(Egypt)
> Fuel Tankers 0 vs 4 -------------------------------------------(PAK)
> 
> Manufacturing Base YES VS YES -------------------(PAK)
> 
> Missile Program YES Vs YES More Advanced----(PAK)
> 
> WMD NO VS YES ----(PAK)
> 
> 
> *NAVY : 5 Pakistan - 3 Egypt*
> 
> FRIGATES------------------9 vs 10 (6 arriving , OHP+ F22P) ----(PAK)
> Corvettes------------------2 (4 arriving) vs 0 -----------------------(Egypt)
> SUBS------------------4 (2 arriving) vs 5 (6 arriving + nuclear sub program) ----(PAK)
> Amphibious Assault------------------19 vs 0 ------------------------(Egypt)
> 
> Navy Aviation Jets NO vs YES (Mirage Wing) ----(PAK)
> Helicopters 10 vs 18+ -------------------------(PAK)
> Patrol Boats 27 vs 12 ------------------------ (Egypt)
> Anti Sub 0 vs 9 (P3 Orion level) ----(PAK)
> 
> 
> *AIR-FORCE 3 Pakistan - Egypt 1*
> Tier-One jets------------------240 (F16) ----------------------------- vs 130+ (F16/JF17) ----(Egypt)
> Tier-Two ------------------ 120 (Mig21/F7/Mirage2000)-------vs 240+ (Mirage/F7 etc) ----(PAK)
> Tier- Three ------------------ 53 (Mirage 5)-------------------------vs 80+ (Mirage 5) ----(PAK)
> 
> Tactical AWACs /ECW---------8 (Hawk-eye) --------------------vs 8 (Saab/Chinese) ---------------(PAK)
> Training crafts Licence Producer vs Serial Production -----(Draw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian forces appear to be higher in number on troops , and have more Tanks (Higher quality) and More quantity
> High end F16 Model or availability of Apache etc , however they lack behind Pakistan on Tactical weapons like awacs and early warning and P3 orions for Navy to fight battles vs Submarines.
> 
> Also appear to have major problems in their Air defenses just like Pakistan , however at lease we have some mid range optiosns and short range shoulder based options.
> 
> For Pakistan , the arrival of the Russian Hind Heclicopter and Night hunter will match the capabilities of Egyptian options with Apache etc to some level, and also Block 2 JF17 thunder promises to bridge the gap in tier One option jet planes
> 
> Egypt also appear to have better infrastructure in place for manufacturing of Military grade trucks and troops transporations at ground level locally setup operations.
> 
> 
> The Egyptian forces are certainly better equipped then Algerian forces



On the whole quite inaccurate and largely irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi inspects units from the Central Military High Command and watches a PT session conducted by forces from the Rapid Deployment Force.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591471327632007


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egypt has entered into an agreement to buy S-300VM long-range air defence systems for about USD500 million from Russia, the Russian business daily _Vedomosti_ reported on 23 September, citing unidentified defence industry officials and a source close to the leadership of the state arms export agency Rosoboronexport.

Egypt reportedly orders S-300VM - IHS Jane's 360
Россия вооружит Египет С-300 вЂ” БРЯНСК.RU
ДНИ.РУ ИНТЕРНЕТ-ГАЗЕТА ВЕРСИЯ 5.0 / Россия вооружит Египет С-300
«Рособоронэкспорт» поставит в Египет зенитные системы С-300ВМ - Политика - Newseek В» Самые интересные новости
Россия поставит в Египет зенитные системы
ВЕДОМОСТИ - «Рособоронэкспорт» поставит в Египет зенитные системы С-300ВМ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi watches the pass out parade of Troop 146 Reserve Officers.


























Egyptian Air Force F-16s escorting the presidential jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi inspects one the Army's mechanised divisions.




























Egyptian upgrade of the M60 A3. Whether this upgrade will be rolled out for all M60s is yet to be announced or confirmed.






Sedki Sobhi oversees the principal phase of combined arms exercise "Baher-19" which is being carried out by forces under the 2nd Army (Date: 30/09/14). When (or if) pictures/videos are made available I will post them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Armed Forces celebration of the 41st commemoration of the October war. Enjoy a 2 hour spectacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

REVA 4x4 (APC)





B6 Armored APC Panthera T6





Temsah APC 





KRAZ-ASV 





ZSU-23-4 Shilka upgraded





Navy Commandos / SF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> View attachment 102945
> 
> REVA 4x4 (APC)
> 
> View attachment 102946
> 
> B6 Armored APC Panthera T6
> 
> View attachment 102947
> 
> Temsah APC
> 
> View attachment 102948
> 
> KRAZ-ASV
> 
> View attachment 102949
> 
> ZSU-23-4 Shilka upgraded
> 
> View attachment 102950
> 
> Navy Commandos / SF



Is there any picture for the 21st century soldier that was on display ya basha, and what in the hell is the Temsah APC.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Buk-M2 , Tor-M2



Frogman said:


> Is there any picture for the 21st century soldier that was on display ya basha, .......


I don't have those pictures right now , can't find 'em online also ! 








Frogman said:


> ..... and what in the hell is the Temsah APC.


Surprise !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> View attachment 102960
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise !!!



Surprise indeed. Mafeesh sora wadha? All I can make out is NVGs and I can't see them clearly to identify them. Do you know whether this Temsah APC/MRAP is indigenous or foreign?


----------



## Kompromat

AMRAAM or AIM-7?


----------



## Frogman

Horus said:


> AMRAAM or AIM-7?



Sparrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> Surprise indeed. Mafeesh sora wadha? All I can make out is NVGs and I can't see them clearly to identify them. Do you know whether this Temsah APC/MRAP is indigenous or foreign?



No such info has been revealed yet ..
But by name , i guess it's indigenously produced .

______________________________
EAF Mirage-2000 , French KC-135

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> Is there any picture for the 21st century soldier that was on display ya basha, and what in the hell is the Temsah APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Comparison of Egyptian vs Pakistan Forces*
> 
> *Army :* *Pakistan 9 - Egypt 7*
> 
> ------------------Egypt ---------------------------------------------Pakistan-----------------------Result
> Active : 778000 vs 550,000 ---------------------- (Egypt)
> Reservers : 800000 vs 550,000-------------------------(Egypt)
> 
> 
> Tanks : M1 Abrams (1,100)  ---------- --------vs-------2,500 (400 reserve)-----------------(Egypt)
> Secondary Option (3500+)
> 
> APC : 5,000+  vs 900 -----------------------------(Egypt)
> Air DEF : Short Range Options vs mSPADA2000 10 Batteries ----------------(PAK)
> AirDEF : Purchaser vs Serial Producer 0f weapons shoulderbased ---------(PAK)
> MRL : Older units vs Newer Options --------------------------------------(PAK)
> Artillery : 600+ vs 400+ --------(Egypt)
> 
> 
> Aviation Corp:
> Helicopters (Attack) 47 (Apache*)  * vs 51 Cobras (Russian MI-35 Arriving)---------(Egypt)
> Transport helicopter 180 vs 230 ---------------------------------------(PAK)
> Heavy Transport 26 vs 18 --------------------------------------(Egypt)
> Fuel Tankers 0 vs 4 -------------------------------------------(PAK)
> 
> Manufacturing Base YES VS YES -------------------(PAK)
> 
> Missile Program YES Vs YES More Advanced----(PAK)
> 
> WMD NO VS YES ----(PAK)
> 
> 
> *NAVY : 5 Pakistan - 3 Egypt*
> 
> FRIGATES------------------9 vs 10 (6 arriving , OHP+ F22P) ----(PAK)
> Corvettes------------------2 (4 arriving) vs 0 -----------------------(Egypt)
> SUBS------------------4 (2 arriving) vs 5 (6 arriving + nuclear sub program) ----(PAK)
> Amphibious Assault------------------19 vs 0 ------------------------(Egypt)
> 
> Navy Aviation Jets NO vs YES (Mirage Wing) ----(PAK)
> Helicopters 10 vs 18+ -------------------------(PAK)
> Patrol Boats 27 vs 12 ------------------------ (Egypt)
> Anti Sub 0 vs 9 (P3 Orion level) ----(PAK)
> 
> 
> *AIR-FORCE 3 Pakistan - Egypt 1*
> Tier-One jets------------------240 (F16) ----------------------------- vs 130+ (F16/JF17) ----(Egypt)
> Tier-Two ------------------ 120 (Mig21/F7/Mirage2000)-------vs 240+ (Mirage/F7 etc) ----(PAK)
> Tier- Three ------------------ 53 (Mirage 5)-------------------------vs 80+ (Mirage 5) ----(PAK)
> 
> Tactical AWACs /ECW---------8 (Hawk-eye) --------------------vs 8 (Saab/Chinese) ---------------(PAK)
> Training crafts Licence Producer vs Serial Production -----(Draw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian forces appear to be higher in number on troops , and have more Tanks (Higher quality) and More quantity
> High end F16 Model or availability of Apache etc , however they lack behind Pakistan on Tactical weapons like awacs and early warning and P3 orions for Navy to fight battles vs Submarines.
> 
> Also appear to have major problems in their Air defenses just like Pakistan , however at lease we have some mid range optiosns and short range shoulder based options.
> 
> For Pakistan , the arrival of the Russian Hind Heclicopter and Night hunter will match the capabilities of Egyptian options with Apache etc to some level, and also Block 2 JF17 thunder promises to bridge the gap in tier One option jet planes
> 
> Egypt also appear to have better infrastructure in place for manufacturing of Military grade trucks and troops transporations at ground level locally setup operations.
> 
> 
> The Egyptian forces are certainly better equipped then Algerian forces




Very inaccurate.. Pak has edge in everything n in numbers.. Except for number f-16s etc.. But than again we have around 84? MLU + 52+ teens with amraams etc... Apart from that 8 AWACS, a sqd of Elient n signit planes "Blinder" etx etc ..

Also forgot the over dozen fennecs .. The large number of arty n mrl pieces that we also happen to produce.. High end tank yeah baby ..425 AKI..325 T84UDs,500+ t-85s n 500 AZs.. The shit load of APCs that we manufacture and have in service.. The IFVs.. The new textron APC produced by HIT .. The 800 units of VN-1 IFVs to be produced by HIT,the UAVs n UCAV .. AK-II n the deal is for 7 AIP subs not 6....eet etc.etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Egyptian Rapid deployment forces *ERDF' element armed with AWM L115A3 .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Navy SF , with Barrett M82

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> No such info has been revealed yet ..
> But by name , i guess it's indigenously produced .
> 
> ______________________________
> EAF Mirage-2000 , French KC-135



It does look more like a Spanish tanker than French...And the Mirages are more likely french...Amir, you need to re-verify the origin of the pictures featuring the tanker.


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> It does look more like a Spanish tanker than French...And the Mirages are more likely french...Amir, you need to re-verify the origin of the pictures featuring the tanker.



Are you having a hard time seeing these days. Since when did the French M2K use an Arabic serial number, have EAF roundels, and have the Egyptian flag on them, never mind using a plain sky grey paint scheme?

French M2K 





Egyptian M2K






French KC-135 (first one)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

I am not having problem seeing, in fact I am delighted to see that EAF master that capability...Just check its veracity...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Sa'aka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Mini EAF documentary 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=601606806618459





Egyptian F-16s





















Operatives from Egyptian Homeland Security CT units pose with US Secretary John Kerry. Close protection personnel are most likely from the Republican Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egypt appears to be one of Moscow’s largest customers. “Two major deals signed in 2014 worth over $6.5 billion for MiG-29Ms, Mi-35s, S-300VMs, mobile coastal defense missiles and submarines, as well as the opening of the Russian helicopter maintenance center in Egypt scheduled for 2015” are the most recent transactions

Russia Making Major Push Into Mideast Market | Defense News | defensenews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egypt appears to be one of Moscow’s largest customers. “Two major deals signed in 2014 worth over $6.5 billion for MiG-29Ms, Mi-35s, S-300VMs, mobile coastal defense missiles and submarines, as well as the opening of the Russian helicopter maintenance center in Egypt scheduled for 2015” are the most recent transactions
> 
> Russia Making Major Push Into Mideast Market | Defense News | defensenews.com


How many MIG 29 and How many MIG 35 have you ordered ?


----------



## Wasteland

Zarvan said:


> How many MIG 29 and How many MIG 35 have you ordered ?



Egypt ordered 24 Mig-29M2 (the advanced ones, with lowers RCS and better electronics) , and a new contract was signed for 24 Mig-35, there's also reports of a contract being finalized with France to sell 24 Rafale jets for Egypt, to replace the older versions of Mirage 5. (Egypt has some 80 Mirage 5's that is being phased out soon, to be replaced with French Rafale and possibly UAE's Mirage 2000-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Wasteland said:


> Egypt ordered 24 Mig-29M2 (the advanced ones, with lowers RCS and better electronics) , and a new contract was signed for 24 Mig-35, there's also reports of a contract being finalized with France to sell 24 Rafale jets for Egypt, to replace the older versions of Mirage 5. (Egypt has some 80 Mirage 5's that is being phased out soon, to be replaced with French Rafale and possibly UAE's Mirage 2000-9.


welcome to PDF even if it is a bit late 
by the way are you a juve fan ?


----------



## Wasteland

No
And, give me some ratings to my posts dude, for no reason.

rate this post too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Egypt ordered 24 Mig-29M2 (the advanced ones, with lowers RCS and better electronics) , and a new contract was signed for 24 Mig-35, there's also reports of a contract being finalized with France to sell 24 Rafale jets for Egypt, to replace the older versions of Mirage 5. (Egypt has some 80 Mirage 5's that is being phased out soon, to be replaced with French Rafale and possibly UAE's Mirage 2000-9.


Amazing closet dweller, that a MIG from the Algerian thread to the Egyptian thread become a super technological wonder with a cross section of an ant...Bravo brainiac!


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> Amazing closet dweller, that a MIG from the Algerian thread to the Egyptian thread become a super technological wonder with a cross section of an ant...Bravo brainiac!




Im only talking about equipment specs, the Egyptian choice of the Mig-29M2 is stupid , and lower RCS doesn't mean stealth or something ! the difference between Algerian Mig-29's and the more modern version Mig-29M2 is that older Mig-29 versions have an RCS of 10-15m^2 , while the more modern Mig-29M2 has an RCS of about 5m^2 , so, still, their F-16 is still better than the Mig-29. it was really a bad decision by them... but at least it will be better than their aging shtty Mig-21's .


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Im only talking about equipment specs, the Egyptian choice of the Mig-29M2 is stupid , and lower RCS doesn't mean stealth or something ! the difference between Algerian Mig-29's and the more modern version Mig-29M2 is that older Mig-29 versions have an RCS of 10-15m^2 , while the more modern Mig-29M2 has an RCS of about 5m^2 , so, still, their F-16 is still better than the Mig-29. it was really a bad decision by them... but at least it will be better than their aging shtty Mig-21's .


How do you view a Russian MIG 29s of the VVS?


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> How do you view a Russian MIG 29s of the VVS?



What's the Mig-29 of VVS ?

And , if you still want to talk about the Algerian Military, i can confirm to you certainly that the Algerian navy is a superior technologically advanced power, it is a force that can launch a full scale attack and annihilation of other navies in the region , but when it comes to Air Force, land force, they lag behind pretty bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> And , if you still want to talk about the Algerian Military




I asked of your views on the MIG29s in the VVS...This an Egyptian thread, you already made your knowledge of the Algerian MIG29s very clear.


----------



## Wasteland

Ceylal said:


> I asked of your views on the MIG29s in the VVS...This an Egyptian thread, you already made your knowledge of the Algerian MIG29s very clear.




Do you mean Vietnam or what ? and don't steal my colors you little thief


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Do you mean Vietnam or what ? and don't steal my colors you little thief


You don't know which country air force is VVS? and you discuss military air forces...Get lost!


----------



## Frogman

Rapid Deployment Forces and units from the 2nd and 3rd Army sent to reinforce the Sinai.



















Inspection on forces in the Western Military Region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wasteland

Wow, the SAM-6's looks pretty awesome, it underwent heavy upgrades , as we can see in the pics , this is a special Egyptian development (with Russian and Serbian and Ukrainian experiences), 
_________________________________________ 

* Developments includes the following: 

- The upgrade of missile engines and missile searchers/seekers of the version 3M9 Kub M4 and adding the ability to deal with high maneuverable tactical and strategic air targets, including fighter jets, missiles, helicopters and drones under high-density electronic jamming conditions. 

- Development of tracked vehicles for missile launchers with digital systems instead of the old analog systems and adding LCD screens instead of the old cathode-screen systems and real-time data recording for all the vital elements of the system, launchers, radar and missiles. 

- The upgrade of the 1S91 Straight Flush radar included replacing the analog "track moving targets" system MTI Moving Target Indicator analog system with a new digital system to increase the ability to resist high density jamming and adverse weather conditions, and the introduction of identification and classification of targets system in terms of type (fighter - helicopters - cruise missiles -.. etc).

- Adding a 9Sh33 telescopic TV camera with a range of 30 km during day and 10 km at night to monitor small targets and guide the missiles instead of the radar in high density electronic jamming conditions. 

- Adding wireless network to connect the components of the system together. 

* Rockets specifications: 

- Range: 45 km horizontally, and 25 km vertically.

- The percentage of first hit kill : 90%-95% against fighters , 80% against helicopters , 80% against cruise missiles , 50-70% against anti-radiation missiles , 70% against tactical ballistic missiles .

- The maximum speed of the engaged target : 4320 km/h for an approaching target, and 1080 km/h against a moving-away target.

- Extra ability to attack ground targets from a maximum distance of 15 km, and sea targets from a distance of 25 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbo charged

Frogman said:


> Colonel General Sedki Sobhi watches the pass out parade of Troop 146 Reserve Officers.









are you sure they are egyptian generals?because the kuppi(whisky) distortion on their faces is same that is found on faces of indian/mushrik pagan generals


kia yeh tumharay liay aik lamha e fikria nahi hona chaiay kai kuppi pi pi ker tumhari shakal mushrikeen ki mushabay ho gai hai.


----------



## Frogman

Video titled "A Message From Sinai" showcasing some of the operations taking place and units from the 2nd Army, 3rd Army, Rapid Deployment Forces, and the Engineers being sent to reinforce the Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

"A Message From Sinai". Operational footage, 4 militants killed 8 arrested, stashes and bases destroyed, state of emergency being implemented. 28/10/2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Just like sending a whaler to catch a sardine. Egypt need different strategy...You need those jeeps armed with a 12.7 mm heavy machine gun, a recoilless 75 or 110 mm mounted on them ...They will be more efficient than heavy armour... you don't need to impress or scare a terrorist, you need to kill him...


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> Just like sending a whaler to catch a sardine. Egypt need different strategy...You need those jeeps armed with a 12.7 mm heavy machine gun, a recoilless 75 or 110 mm mounted on them ...They will be more efficient than heavy armour... you don't need to impress or scare a terrorist, you need to kill him...



Soft skinned vehicles such as the Wrangler J8 and Toyota Hilux are being extensively used by forces in the Sinai. Armour is useful in the direct fire support role and could also provide indirect fire support if required, they are also useful in that they can 
get to enemy positions on rough terrain whereas other vehicles operated may not. Demonstrations of power or presence in a certain area is always useful, you're telling the enemy you're here and you're not messing about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Soft skinned vehicles such as the Wrangler J8 and Toyota Hilux are being extensively used by forces in the Sinai. Armour is useful in the direct fire support role and could also provide indirect fire support if required, they are also useful in that they can
> get to enemy positions on rough terrain whereas other vehicles operated may not. Demonstrations of power or presence in a certain area is always useful, you're telling the enemy you're here and you're not messing about.


True...
Sinai is the only are where terrorists may elect domicile, due to its difficult relief, but the good thing about Sinai is practically inhabited...which makes the job easier for security forces. They don't have to worry about civilian casualties. The British famous "Rat Patrols", used lighter and faster vehicles to hassle the superior german force in Tobrouk area...with a great success.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

RDF in Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptians evacuate their homes during a military operation by Egyptian security forces to demolish some buildings in the Egyptian city of Rafah near the border with southern Gaza Strip October 29, 2014. (aFP Photo)

Egypt began setting up a buffer zone along its border with the Gaza Strip Wednesday to prevent militant infiltration and arms smuggling following a wave of deadly attacks.
The move, which will see about 800 homes demolished, comes in the wake of a suicide bombing in the Sinai Peninsula Friday that killed at least 30 soldiers.

A senior official in northern Sinai said the creation of the buffer with the Palestinian territory was "vital for national security and stability." 
The authorities want to establish a 500-meter wide buffer along about 10 kilometers of the border with Gaza, according to officials

source :
Egypt starts work on Gaza buffer after bombing - MIDEAST


----------



## Frogman

Lieutenant General Mahmoud Hegazy inspects and talks with forces stationed in the Sinai as well as meets with tribal elders.


----------



## Frogman

Special Forces attached to the Rapid Deployment Forces






Special Forces Sinai






Special Forces mounted in Jeep J8 Wranglers on board an EAF CH-47D Chinook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF F-16s


----------



## Frogman

"A Message From The Sinai" dated 30th of Oct 2014. 3 militants killed in ops 3 injured and stashes/bases destroyed,





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=806069569436340


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian Apache aircrafts while they are targeting some terrorists and Takfirists hideouts in North Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egyptian Apache aircrafts while they are targeting some terrorists and Takfirists hideouts in North Sinai



Full video.

"A Message From Sinai" dated 1/11/2014

Showcases operations being carried out by infantry from the Armed Forces and Interior Special Ops, as well as Afghanistan style footage of Apache helicopters targeting terrorists and their hideouts. The video also features a report on the progress made by the Armed Forces in relocating families in order to create a buffer zone. Footage of the 3rd Army moving into position in the Northern and middle of Sinai in order to surround militants and stop their escape in anticipation of a large operation is also featured.






Stills of the Apache strike on terrorists and their vehicles






Egyptian Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Western Military Region inspection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Buk M2





Tor M2





9S18M1 Snow Drift

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian ADF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Credit goes to "Anas Ali"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

"*Please don't use tags for images. Upload images as attachments. Please also don't upload graphic images or images which may be useless towards discussions. This will help us cut down bandwidth costs.[/B] For questions and clarifications"

Okay .. I See !!!*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF Apache(s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@Amir_Pharaoh @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY 

Almost every Libyan is saying your soldiers were killed in Libya.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> @Amir_Pharaoh @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> Almost every Libyan is saying your soldiers were killed in Libya.


let them talk unless i see image or video this is just brotherhood propaganda as usual


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> let them talk unless i see image or video this is just brotherhood propaganda as usual



LOL, what does Brotherhood have to do with it? Man, you see them everywhere. Stop sinking to Tawfeeq 3akashaah standards. 

All Libyans are saying that, I can't verify that though but I wouldn't be surprised. Of course Sisi ordered Buffer zone with Gaza unfortunately.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, what does Brotherhood have to do with it? Man, you see them everywhere. Stop sinking to Tawfeeq 3akashaah standards.
> 
> All Libyans are saying that, I can't verify that though but I wouldn't be surprised. Of course Sisi ordered Buffer zone with Gaza unfortunately.


the brotherhood is in every muslim country and there is no denying this and i build my opinion on my own thinking not any media 
about gaza after all these losses some action had to be done i am sure the people of gaza will not be effected by this


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the brotherhood is in every muslim country and there is no denying this and i build my opinion on my own thinking not any media
> about gaza after all these losses some action had to be done i am sure the people of gaza will not be effected by this



It's not related to Gaza. The people in Sinai are your own people and they've been treated miserable for decades. Look at the videos lately where the army has killed some residents and forced them out. They had no choice but to leave home or die in home. And everyone in Gaza is suffering horribly. Without the tunnels there is huge shortages in every category and no economy. And they wouldn't need tunnels if you opened the border or did trade agreement with Gaza which benefited both sides and Egypt's economy.

And if you're referring to Hamas, Hamas isn't MB in Egypt or MB in Libya which just sit and watch coups happen.

من اعتدى عا حركة إسلامية سإفتح أبواب جهنم عا نفسهي، عاشت المقاومة الاسلامية حماس


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> @Amir_Pharaoh @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> Almost every Libyan is saying your soldiers were killed in Libya.



Nope.



Hazzy997 said:


> LOL, what does Brotherhood have to do with it? Man, you see them everywhere. Stop sinking to Tawfeeq 3akashaah standards.
> 
> All Libyans are saying that, I can't verify that though but I wouldn't be surprised. Of course Sisi ordered Buffer zone with Gaza unfortunately.



The only media that has been reporting idiotic rumors is that which is sympathetic or affiliated with the Brotherhood.

Libyans and anyone else can say what they want. If they were killed in Libya, then they would have been under the command of the Western Military Region HQ and not the 2nd/3rd Army, the initial reports of attacks would have not been put out, nor would there have been the generous blood donations by the people.



Hazzy997 said:


> It's not related to Gaza. The people in Sinai are your own people and they've been treated miserable for decades. Look at the videos lately where the army has killed some residents and forced them out. They had no choice but to leave home or die in home. And everyone in Gaza is suffering horribly. Without the tunnels there is huge shortages in every category and no economy. And they wouldn't need tunnels if you opened the border or did trade agreement with Gaza which benefited both sides and Egypt's economy.
> 
> And if you're referring to Hamas, Hamas isn't MB in Egypt or MB in Libya which just sit and watch coups happen.
> 
> من اعتدى عا حركة إسلامية سإفتح أبواب جهنم عا نفسهي، عاشت المقاومة الاسلامية حماس



The Army has not purposefully killed any residents or captured personnel during Operation Sinai. If you're referring to the video I believe you are then you would note that there has not been any backlash by Sinai tribes or families meaning the CPER in the video was not a local. Residents being evacuated from their homes as a result of the buffer are being compensated and the Armed Forces has provided transport for the removal of their possessions, all residents were given a notice of eviction/evacuation several days before their actual removal. So far from interviews and videos I get the impression that on the whole this process has been quite cordial, the only people being mistreated are those with tunnels under their homes. Like it or not the tunnels are massive threat to the national security of the state and must be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Nope.



Very well may be the case. 



> The only media that has been reporting idiotic rumors is that which is sympathetic or affiliated with the Brotherhood.



I did not hear this from any media, all from Libyans inside Libya over social media. I have cousins in Libya as well. Haven't asked them yet though, they are neutral to the conflict there. 



> Libyans and anyone else can say what they want. If they were killed in Libya, then they would have been under the command of the Western Military Region HQ and not the 2nd/3rd Army, the initial reports of attacks would have not been put out, nor would there have been the generous blood donations by the people.



I don't know why Libyans are saying that but they seem very adamant about it. 



> The Army has not purposefully killed any residents or captured personnel during Operation Sinai. If you're referring to the video I believe you are then you would note that there has not been any backlash by Sinai tribes or families meaning the CPER in the video was not a local.



Not the video about the beating. Videos showing aftermath of demolitions, the people aren't happy. Some of them lost family members in the process and they are clearly being treated with hostility. 



> Residents being evacuated from their homes as a result of the buffer are being compensated and the Armed Forces has provided transport for the removal of their possessions, all residents were given a notice of eviction/evacuation several days before their actual removal.



No, they were told to immediately take their belongings out and demolitions will take place in hours. You're so blinded by hatred to your own citizens. If they were to refuse to comply they get killed, period. And what will Egypt do with them afterwards? Or with the whole Sinai and it's people who own land there? 


> So far from interviews and videos I get the impression that on the whole this process has been quite cordial, the only people being mistreated are those with tunnels under their homes.



Confirmation Bias. 



> Like it or not the tunnels are massive threat to the national security of the state and must be stopped.



That has zero truth to it. Palestinians aren't Egyptians, we don't kill fellow Muslims. Or even attempt harming their security. Tunnels are used to bring goods into Gaza for the most part and to bring weapons. We aren't sons of belly dancers either who spread propaganda 24/7 like Pro-Sisi son of a Jew media does. 

Egypt is doing it to try overthrowing Hamas illegally. But it will never work. As we're speaking dozens more have been dug deeper. Defending Palestine, supporting them against oppressions, and defending the holy sites from a threat to the whole region and defending all Arabs from further humiliation and submission to the West/Israel is a holy duty which will never go away until the Day of Judgement. 

If Sisi loons keep diverting attention from economy unto Gaza and Hamas and do something stupid like invading Gaza then the Egyptian army will open the gates of hell on theirselves. Hamas isn't Ikhwan in Egypt who accept getting slaughtered, we will blow in your face and wreck the whole region and it will end quickly with Sisi's assaisination. So 3akashaa and his 3ameel ibn raqsaah crowd better get their head straight.


----------



## Frogman

> Very well may be the case.



There is irrefutable *evidence *that it is the case.



> I did not hear this from any media, all from Libyans inside Libya over social media. I have cousins in Libya as well. Haven't asked them yet though, they are neutral to the conflict there.



Posts on social media as a result of rumors spread by pages and groups affiliated with the MB. It was all over my FB feed just after the events took place, propagated by the very sheeple that think Elsisi was assassinated and that Morsi is coming back.



> Not the video about the beating. Videos showing aftermath of demolitions, the people aren't happy. Some of them lost family members in the process and they are clearly being treated with hostility.



A far greater number of local residents have been beheaded or assassinated (including tribal elders and chiefs) by the terrorist groups operating there than by any collateral as result of an Armed Forces operation. Demolitions will not occur unless the building was used by suspected terrorists. Watch any of the videos on this thread on Op Sinai and you will see.



> No, they were told to immediately take their belongings out and demolitions will take place in hours. You're so blinded by hatred to your own citizens. If they were to refuse to comply they get killed, period. And what will Egypt do with them afterwards? Or with the whole Sinai and it's people who own land there?



As of 3/11/2014 only 200 families were evacuated after settlements were agreed between them and the Armed Forces. That left around 600 families, still in their homes. Simply put, what you're saying is not true. Compensation is provided based upon property, a set value has been put on every square meter of constructed land, the families will also recieve a 3 month rent grant in the magnitude of 900 LE. Considering legally the land in the Sinai belongs to the state rather than any individual I would say this isn't the harshest thing that could have happened. Nobody is going to be killed or has been killed.



> Confirmation Bias.



Haven't found anything that definitively shows otherwise.



> That has zero truth to it. Palestinians aren't Egyptians, we don't kill fellow Muslims. Or even attempt harming their security. Tunnels are used to bring goods into Gaza for the most part and to bring weapons. We aren't sons of belly dancers either who spread propaganda 24/7 like Pro-Sisi son of a Jew media does.
> 
> Egypt is doing it to try overthrowing Hamas illegally. But it will never work. As we're speaking dozens more have been dug deeper. Defending Palestine, supporting them against oppressions, and defending the holy sites from a threat to the whole region and defending all Arabs from further humiliation and submission to the West/Israel is a holy duty which will never go away until the Day of Judgement.
> 
> If Sisi loons keep diverting attention from economy unto Gaza and Hamas and do something stupid like invading Gaza then the Egyptian army will open the gates of hell on theirselves. Hamas isn't Ikhwan in Egypt who accept getting slaughtered, we will blow in your face and wreck the whole region and it will end quickly with Sisi's assaisination. So 3akashaa and his 3ameel ibn raqsaah crowd better get their head straight.



That first sentence is laughable:- RAFAH BORDER: GUARD KILLED BY PALESTINIAN SNIPER; LIFELINE 3 ENTERS/EXITS GAZA; BTADS ON HOLD - Telegraph

Extracts from this: Exclusive: Militants, weapons transit Gaza tunnels despite Egyptian crackdown| Reuters

"Each day, about 3 or 4 people cross with weapons, and each one carries about 6 or 7 guns," the Bedouin guide said, without specifying what type of arms were being transported.

The Egyptian owner accompanies passengers to the midpoint where a sentry checks on the security situation on the other side and then brings them to meet the Palestinian co-owner.

"This tunnel is a partnership between us," said the Egyptian. "Building it cost us $300,000. He paid half and I paid half. The profit is split between us 50-50."

The tunnel regularly brings the men profits of $200 a day. Shipping rates vary, starting at $12 for one-metre crates of medicine or food and topping out at $150 for weapons, building supplies or fuel.

People can pass for $50 each but the rate increases if they are armed.

*He said he does not check the identification of people who pass and even allows masked men to use his tunnel if his Palestinian partner vouches for them. "As long as they give me $50, I let them through," he said.*

*The owner said he also does not seek to know the affiliation or destination of militants and weapons for fear that displeased customers will use another tunnel or report him to the security forces. "I just deliver the weapons and take the money," he said. "I'm not concerned with where they're going."*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Leave your wet dreams, delusions, and imagination elsewhere. If you want to go further open a thread in the ME section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> There is irrefutable *evidence *that it is the case.



Show us. 



> Posts on social media as a result of rumors spread by pages and groups affiliated with the MB. It was all over my FB feed just after the events took place, propagated by the very sheeple that think Elsisi was assassinated and that Morsi is coming back.



Again, you live in a delusional world where MB is behind everything and summoning Libyans to claim such things. Ordinary Libyans have claimed so. And no one thinks Morsi will return to power, he was overthrown illegally. 

If Sisi has balls tell him to open Tahrir Square since you're so confident that the population prefers. 


> A far greater number of local residents have been beheaded or assassinated (including tribal elders and chiefs) by the terrorist groups operating there than by any collateral as result of an Armed Forces operation. Demolitions will not occur unless the building was used by suspected terrorists. Watch any of the videos on this thread on Op Sinai and you will see.



Are you Dumb? Demolition is occurring to every single resident there, which is why they're getting compensated. 



> As of 3/11/2014 only 200 families were evacuated after settlements were agreed between them and the Armed Forces. That left around 600 families, still in their homes.



Because they're beginning on one side of the city. 



> That first sentence is laughable:- RAFAH BORDER: GUARD KILLED BY PALESTINIAN SNIPER; LIFELINE 3 ENTERS/EXITS GAZA; BTADS ON HOLD - Telegraph



So now Wikileaks is a credible source to you? 

So if I quote other wikileak articles would you take them as that? 



> Leave your wet dreams, delusions, and imagination elsewhere. If you want to go further open a thread in the ME section.



Keep your bullshit Hindu Bollywood movies to yourself. Bediouns despise the Egyptian military and have been oppressed by the government for decades. The tunnels were controlled by the ministry and no armed men are allowed to go through. 

Everyone knows that's a lie, even when your government tried hilariously claiming the 'assailants' by naming them and all of them were in Israeli prisons or killed from years ago. No one takes a government like the corrupt one in Egypt seriously. You think your government is credibile but your country is a shithole that only survives because it's doing favors for Israel. You need to hear the truth for once.


----------



## Wasteland

Hazzy997 said:


> If Sisi loons keep diverting attention from economy unto Gaza and Hamas and do something stupid like invading Gaza then the Egyptian army will open the gates of hell on theirselves. Hamas isn't Ikhwan in Egypt who accept getting slaughtered, we will blow in your face and wreck the whole region and it will end quickly with Sisi's assaisination. So 3akashaa and his 3ameel ibn raqsaah crowd better get their head straight.





LOL, the Hamas rats know very well what will happen to them if they face the Egyptian military , that's why you see their leaders shitting in their pants and apologize to the Egyptian military and cry whenever some stupid kid from their group do something stupid in Sinai, the leaders come out apologize and cry like little girls to the Egyptian army to not go and fck them in Gaza.

If Hamas is so tough then why didn't they free Palestine yet? haha, where are they from what's happening in the Al-Quds mosque or whatsoever ? they know very well Israeli military will fck them in the p*ssy, and they also know very well the Egyptian military will fck them more if they pissed off the Egyptians, you know why? because no one will criticize Egypt, and no human rights organizations or any other shit like the shit on Israel's shoulders, which is preventing Israel from raping Hamas, but Egypt will not have a problem with that issue.

Second, they know very well, if Hamas get in a direct confrontation with Egypt, Hamas will die, they will lose everything, no country will help them politically or financially, and Gaza will collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Wasteland said:


> LOL, the Hamas rats know very well what will happen to them if they face the Egyptian military




Hamas has no interest in 'facing' Egyptian military. Hamas doesn't have hostility towards Muslims. Egyptian leadership has obsession with Hamas and is trying to interfere with internal Palestinian politics. Hamas put off Israel for 50 days and Israel couldn't get past outskirts of Gaza. Israel only was able to get very eastern portions of Shajiyeh by threatening to genocide the populace and carpet bombing the district. Egyptian army can no way do better than Israel. 


> that's why you see their leaders shitting in their pants and apologize to the Egyptian military and cry whenever some stupid kid from their group do something stupid in Sinai,



That's called respect and refuting allegations made in Pro-Sisi media. 


> If Hamas is so tough then why didn't they free Palestine yet? haha, where are they from what's happening in the Al-Quds mosque or whatsoever ?



*Hamas* has no presence in West Bank thanks to PA leadership similar to Sisi leadership. Why would you say 'Whatever' to Quds Mosque? Are you Muslim? I thought you were an Egyptian are supported your debate against the Israeli user on 73 war. 



> but Egypt will not have a problem with that issue.



Why all the hostility? I am going to put off my response so I can see your real face which is probably better than this. I don't want to criticize other Egyptians because likes of Sisi or Frogman who has blind hostility.


----------



## Ceylal

Hazzy997 said:


> @Amir_Pharaoh @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> Almost every Libyan is saying your soldiers were killed in Libya.


Egyptians aircraft and SF are busy helping Haider in Libya..Egypt has no other choice but to act, since an Islamic emirate was established at their western borders. Algeria is doing the same in her eastern border with Libya...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Ceylal said:


> Egyptians aircraft and SF are busy helping Haider in Libya..Egypt has no other choice but to act, since an Islamic emirate was established at their western borders. Algeria is doing the same in her eastern border with Libya...



Haftar is a criminal, Egypt is supporting him and his forces but not because of security situation. They intervened in Libya and Libyans realized after the coup that they're next in line. I support Algeria because Algeria doesn't intervene in other nations and doesn't support injustice. It is acting from security standpoint strictly. Egypt on other hand is doing everything to prop up PA and besiege Gaza. Arabs have lost all humanity in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

T
Algerian electronic squadron activity in the area..Since the Hammamet meeting.








Blue: Drone activity
Red Su24 R and MIG 25
shaded area: zone targeted ...

it is the first time since 1973 that Egypt and Algerian military forces are working in tandem to deflate an Islamist threat


----------



## Wasteland

That Palestinian guy is full of bullshit , there's no Egyptian aircraft in Libya, all the Egyptian military does is training the Libyan forces no more, no less !

If Egypt really thinks the situation requires a direct military intervention, Egypt will not do it alone ! you know who will join Egypt? who do you think is the 2nd most country affected after Egypt ?! yup, it's ALGERIA ! Egyptian and Algerian military will join their forces and work together in Libya, nor Egypt nor Algeria would intervene alone.

There has been lots of meetings between Egyptian and Algerian military officials about the situation in Libya, and the Egyptian president also discussed the situation in Libya with the Algerian president, to discuss the possibility of a joint military intervention in Libya in case things gone extreme over there ! they will not just sit on their butts and wait until the terrorists in Libya knock their doors ! no they won't wait for that, whether you like it or not, Algeria and Egypt will work together, none will work without the other.

There has also been some stupid Libyans months ago talking about Algerian fighter jets bombing targets in Libya, why didn't you mention that?! they also posted a photo actually ! i think so i will look it up !

I think @Ceylal knows about that rumor very well, he also knows it's bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF F-16D Block 40/42


----------



## Wasteland

Why are they flying with missiles in training missions? what about the missile's pylon life ?


----------



## Falcon29

Wasteland said:


> That Palestinian guy is full of bullshit , there's no Egyptian aircraft in Libya, all the Egyptian military does is training the Libyan forces no more, no less !
> 
> If Egypt really thinks the situation requires a direct military intervention, Egypt will not do it alone ! you know who will join Egypt? who do you think is the 2nd most country affected after Egypt ?! yup, it's ALGERIA ! Egyptian and Algerian military will join their forces and work together in Libya, nor Egypt nor Algeria would intervene alone.
> 
> There has been lots of meetings between Egyptian and Algerian military officials about the situation in Libya, and the Egyptian president also discussed the situation in Libya with the Algerian president, to discuss the possibility of a joint military intervention in Libya in case things gone extreme over there ! they will not just sit on their butts and wait until the terrorists in Libya knock their doors ! no they won't wait for that, whether you like it or not, Algeria and Egypt will work together, none will work without the other.
> 
> There has also been some stupid Libyans months ago talking about Algerian fighter jets bombing targets in Libya, why didn't you mention that?! they also posted a photo actually ! i think so i will look it up !
> 
> I think @Ceylal knows about that rumor very well, he also knows it's bullshit.



You didn't respond to my post. And yeah, Egyptian air craft did attack Libya and Egypt is training Haftar Forces. Even your @Frogman admitted this. 

But that was not related to my post.


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> Show us.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you live in a delusional world where MB is behind everything and summoning Libyans to claim such things. Ordinary Libyans have claimed so. And no one thinks Morsi will return to power, he was overthrown illegally.
> 
> If Sisi has balls tell him to open Tahrir Square since you're so confident that the population prefers.
> 
> 
> Are you Dumb? Demolition is occurring to every single resident there, which is why they're getting compensated.
> 
> 
> 
> Because they're beginning on one side of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> So now Wikileaks is a credible source to you?
> 
> So if I quote other wikileak articles would you take them as that?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your bullshit Hindu Bollywood movies to yourself. Bediouns despise the Egyptian military and have been oppressed by the government for decades. The tunnels were controlled by the ministry and no armed men are allowed to go through.
> 
> Everyone knows that's a lie, even when your government tried hilariously claiming the 'assailants' by naming them and all of them were in Israeli prisons or killed from years ago. No one takes a government like the corrupt one in Egypt seriously. You think your government is credibile but your country is a shithole that only survives because it's doing favors for Israel. You need to hear the truth for once.



please stop trolling the thread here , no one is interested in your conspiracy theories and propaganda here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Frogman said:


> There is irrefutable *evidence *that it is the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Posts on social media as a result of rumors spread by pages and groups affiliated with the MB. It was all over my FB feed just after the events took place, propagated by the very sheeple that think Elsisi was assassinated and that Morsi is coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> A far greater number of local residents have been beheaded or assassinated (including tribal elders and chiefs) by the terrorist groups operating there than by any collateral as result of an Armed Forces operation. Demolitions will not occur unless the building was used by suspected terrorists. Watch any of the videos on this thread on Op Sinai and you will see.
> 
> 
> 
> As of 3/11/2014 only 200 families were evacuated after settlements were agreed between them and the Armed Forces. That left around 600 families, still in their homes. Simply put, what you're saying is not true. Compensation is provided based upon property, a set value has been put on every square meter of constructed land, the families will also recieve a 3 month rent grant in the magnitude of 900 LE. Considering legally the land in the Sinai belongs to the state rather than any individual I would say this isn't the harshest thing that could have happened. Nobody is going to be killed or has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't found anything that definitively shows otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> That first sentence is laughable:- RAFAH BORDER: GUARD KILLED BY PALESTINIAN SNIPER; LIFELINE 3 ENTERS/EXITS GAZA; BTADS ON HOLD - Telegraph
> 
> Extracts from this: Exclusive: Militants, weapons transit Gaza tunnels despite Egyptian crackdown| Reuters
> 
> "Each day, about 3 or 4 people cross with weapons, and each one carries about 6 or 7 guns," the Bedouin guide said, without specifying what type of arms were being transported.
> 
> The Egyptian owner accompanies passengers to the midpoint where a sentry checks on the security situation on the other side and then brings them to meet the Palestinian co-owner.
> 
> "This tunnel is a partnership between us," said the Egyptian. "Building it cost us $300,000. He paid half and I paid half. The profit is split between us 50-50."
> 
> The tunnel regularly brings the men profits of $200 a day. Shipping rates vary, starting at $12 for one-metre crates of medicine or food and topping out at $150 for weapons, building supplies or fuel.
> 
> People can pass for $50 each but the rate increases if they are armed.
> 
> *He said he does not check the identification of people who pass and even allows masked men to use his tunnel if his Palestinian partner vouches for them. "As long as they give me $50, I let them through," he said.*
> 
> *The owner said he also does not seek to know the affiliation or destination of militants and weapons for fear that displeased customers will use another tunnel or report him to the security forces. "I just deliver the weapons and take the money," he said. "I'm not concerned with where they're going."*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Leave your wet dreams, delusions, and imagination elsewhere. If you want to go further open a thread in the ME section.



He cant believe that the tide is turning against his MB sect in Libya after they got kicked out of power in Tunisia and Egypt .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> Haftar is a criminal, Egypt is supporting him and his forces but not because of security situation. They intervened in Libya and Libyans realized after the coup that they're next in line. I support Algeria because Algeria doesn't intervene in other nations and doesn't support injustice. It is acting from security standpoint strictly. Egypt on other hand is doing everything to prop up PA and besiege Gaza. Arabs have lost all humanity in them.



What about your brothers who killed Egyptian soldiers and civilians in sinai are not they criminals to ? or only you care about people from your MB sect only .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> please stop trolling the thread here , no one is interested in your conspiracy theories and propaganda here .



Look at you crying again. Everything is factual in my post. If Sisi opened Tahrir Square we will see how many millions attend it. The anti-Muslim clan of UAE and Sisi claim that nobody will demonstrate and enormous majority support them yet they refuse to open all those kilometers intended for demonstrations.


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> Look at you crying again. Everything is factual in my post. If Sisi opened Tahrir Square we will see how many millions attend it. The anti-Muslim clan of UAE and Sisi claim that nobody will demonstrate and enormous majority support them yet they refuse to open all those kilometers intended for demonstrations.



Sad to see your kind eliminated , after all who will we laugh at after your sect is eliminated


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> Sad to see your kind eliminated , after all who will we laugh at after your *sect* is eliminated





@al-Hasani 

He thinks our Sunni 'sect' will be eliminated. I told you this guy has mental issues.


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> He thinks our Sunni 'sect' will be eliminated. I told you this guy has mental issues.



There is difference between Sunni and MB , you are a totally different isolated sect with your own imam .


----------



## Ceylal

Hazzy997 said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> He thinks our Sunni 'sect' will be eliminated. I told you this guy has mental issues.


He is alluring to MB's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> There is difference between Sunni and MB , you are a totally different isolated sect with your own imam .



Says the secular murtad, you can't take anyones ideology from them and MB is not substitute for Islam. MB in Palestine follows Shafiee Sunni Madhab and MB in Egypt follows Hanafi. Political/social ideology will never go away since it is right.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> Says the secular murtad, you can't take anyones ideology from them and MB is not substitute for Islam. MB in Palestine follows Shafiee Sunni Madhab and MB in Egypt follows Hanafi. Political/social ideology will never go away since it is right.


murtad and anti sunni ? all this because he is anti MB and then you try to teach me about democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> murtad and anti sunni ? all this because he is anti MB and then you try to teach me about democracy



Are you dumb? You think all he is anti-MB? No he is not anti-MB, he is against the values they stand for. And he's also against all Islamic principles/values. I love you think you can attack Islam under guise of attacking 'MB' which is not an organization but a social movement.

And the last thing you guys is know democracy. MB does know democracy and democracy is irrelevant here. The people that use every illegal method to overthrow elected parties are the so called 'democratic' ones while the ones who achieve results through legal means are anti-democratic, lol.

Anyone that is pro-Israel is a murtad, there is no question about it. And you never responded to my posts on the other thread because I made you look like an idiot.

During the Prophet's time and afterwards there were people classified as murtads. Because they clearly stood against Islamic values. If you don't like Islam leave it, don't give me this nonsense that every non-secular that prays 5 times a day and isn't pro-Israel is an extremist and 'Muslims' will get rid of them. Your guy is from a place run by monarchy and wants to declare war on Muslims.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> Are you dumb? You think all he is anti-MB? No he is not anti-MB, he is against the values they stand for. And he's also against all Islamic principles/values. I love you think you can attack Islam under guise of attacking 'MB' which is not an organization but a social movement.\


and what values the MB stand for ? coming to power no matter how many dead fall or make deals with mubark while teaching their young members the value of sacrifice 
do you think islam is your religion alone i am a muslim like millions of muslims who dont like MB or other groups with the same ideology


Hazzy997 said:


> And the last thing you guys is know democracy. MB does know democracy and democracy is irrelevant here. The people that use every illegal method to overthrow elected parties are the so called 'democratic' ones while the ones who achieve results through legal means are anti-democratic, lol.


they were involved in terror attacks in Egypt in the past this is nothing new since the days of the king in Egypt they killed a prime minster try to kill abd el nassar and the list goes on 


Hazzy997 said:


> Anyone that is pro-Israel is a murtad, there is no question about it. And you never responded to my posts on the other thread because I made you look like an idiot.
> 
> .


it is so easy for you to call someone murtad or kaffer you should know if you call someone kaffer and he is not then you bacame one i am sure you know the hadith 
no one can make me look like an idiot i responded to your posts the real idiot is someone who attacks the west on his computer all day while living there you know that your taxes help fund and arm isreal yet you stay in the west not in your country why is that 


Hazzy997 said:


> A
> 
> During the Prophet's time and afterwards there were people classified as murtads. Because they clearly stood against Islamic values. If you don't like Islam leave it, don't give me this nonsense that every non-secular that prays 5 times a day and isn't pro-Israel is an extremist and 'Muslims' will get rid of them. Your guy is from a place run by monarchy and wants to declare war on Muslims.


dont judge you are not perfect to judge we will all be judged in the end you should worry about yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

> Show us.



Look up the names, which command they were under will be detailed. Look up initial contact reports published by the media. Look up photos of the areas attacked. Look up the blood donation drives around the area of the incident. Look up reports by the media as events unfolded and the body count went upwards. Everything is there for you.



> Again, you live in a delusional world where MB is behind everything and summoning Libyans to claim such things. Ordinary Libyans have claimed so. And no one thinks Morsi will return to power, he was overthrown illegally.
> 
> Source: Egyptian Armed Forces | Page 104



When have I ever said everything is the MBs fault? Never. Ordinary Libyans require a source for their information, they can not all be first hand witnesses of events, and so far there has been zero evidence of direct military intervention from the Egyptian or Algerian forces. There are people who will still believe he and his cabal of friends will be back, if you haven't encountered them then you are not as aware of the retarded situation in Egypt as you think you are.



> If Sisi has balls tell him to open Tahrir Square since you're so confident that the population prefers.



Was Tahrir open on the 28th of January 2011? No. The MB and Islamists are not able to draw a fraction of the masses that were present on the ground 30th of June and beyond, even the Rab3a encampment was puny in comparison. The same goes for the liberal and leftist parties.



> Because they're beginning on one side of the city.



So it's a gradual process, which gives people time to get settlements and leave, the first houses to be demolished were the first evacuated.



> So now Wikileaks is a credible source to you?
> 
> So if I quote other wikileak articles would you take them as that?









Egyptian guard dies in clashes over Gaza aid convoy | World news | The Guardian

Stop laughing, you turbo thunder****.



> Keep your bullshit Hindu Bollywood movies to yourself. Bediouns despise the Egyptian military and have been oppressed by the government for decades. The tunnels were controlled by the ministry and no armed men are allowed to go through.



COIN 101 get the local pop to fight with you. Sinai 101 local pop have killed many ABM militants of their own accord and are coordinating with Military Int. so I guess they must really hate them. Plus the chiefs and elders that were assassinated by ABM for working with the military or supporting their efforts must have hated them too. So if all the tunnels were controlled by the ministry does that mean the ministry is ultimately responsible for the drug trade in the Gaza strip? Are they responsible for allowing Taramadol and opiates or controlled substances into Gaza?



> Everyone knows that's a lie, even when your government tried hilariously claiming the 'assailants' by naming them and all of them were in Israeli prisons or killed from years ago. No one takes a government like the corrupt one in Egypt seriously. You think your government is credibile but your country is a shithole that only survives because it's doing favors for Israel. You need to hear the truth for once.



The truth is I have a country....and that is good enough for me.

@WebMaster @Horus

Can you please get rid of the flame war on the previous pages please. I will delete this post in a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> and what values the MB stand for ? coming to power no matter how many dead fall or make deals with mubark while teaching their young members the value of sacrifice



Go Google their values, I'm not wasting time with basics. MB is not the way you describe it to because facts tell us so. And facts tell us the things you describe are characteristics of the Sisi administration and their supporters. 


> do you think islam is your religion alone i am a muslim like millions of muslims who dont like MB or other groups with the same ideology



You're twisting my statements, a Muslim has principles and values. And in general MB sympathizers stand up for Islamic values more than the other side does. And I have no clue who taught you Islam, Islam does not state that we should watch our society decay and our brothers/sisters being humiliated. 



> they were involved in terror attacks in Egypt in the past this is nothing new since the days of the king in Egypt they killed a prime minster try to kill abd el nassar and the list goes on



Those were defectors, and MB doesn't support violence. 


> it is so easy for you to call someone murtad or kaffer you should know if you call someone kaffer and he is not then you bacame one i am sure you know the hadith



No it is not easy, being pro-Israel makes you a murtad. Do you think otherwise? You need are lost yourself. 



> no one can make me look like an idiot i responded to your posts the real idiot is someone who attacks the west on his computer all day while living there you know that your taxes help fund and arm isreal yet you stay in the west not in your country why is that



I don't pay any taxes to support America and I live here out of my will. Because I have to study for my family overseas, if they were capable of providing for their selves I wouldn't be here. And refusing to pay taxes here will get you prison time, it's not possible. I don't sit on my computer all day, I post a lot more than all you do within a certain time period. I am on FBI suspect list as well, that's how much hypocrite I am right. 



> dont judge you are not perfect to judge we will all be judged in the end you should worry about yourself



No, you're wrong. Once again you display that you have no knowledge on Islam. In Islam we are encouraged to generalize. And we have set of beliefs to evaluate this. I can generalize that pro-Sisi people in the Arab world don't stand up for Islamic principles. There is nothing wrong in that, as long as I provide evidence for this and there is plenty. Just because you play your game of interpreting in the way you want doesn't justify it.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Look up the names, which command they were under will be detailed. Look up initial contact reports published by the media. Look up photos of the areas attacked. Look up the blood donation drives around the area of the incident. Look up reports by the media as events unfolded and the body count went upwards. Everything is there for you



I don't take unverified reports that are full of speculation. And if it is true then it is true. It's odd that Libyans would claim that. But, of course reports on Raba3aa don't matter to you. 



> When have I ever said everything is the MBs fault? Never. Ordinary Libyans require a source for their information, they can not all be first hand witnesses of events, and so far there has been zero evidence of direct military intervention from the Egyptian or Algerian forces. There are people who will still believe he and his cabal of friends will be back, if you haven't encountered them then you are not as aware of the retarded situation in Egypt as you think you are.



How can they not be witnesses? 



> Was Tahrir open on the 28th of January 2011? No. The MB and Islamists are not able to draw a fraction of the masses that were present on the ground 30th of June and beyond, even the Rab3a encampment was puny in comparison. The same goes for the liberal and leftist parties.



Then prove us so, and Islamists aren't the only people who disagree with current approach. 


> Egyptian guard dies in clashes over Gaza aid convoy | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Stop laughing, you turbo thunder****.



You are dumb and don't know geography of area around the border which is closed off to the city. There is only one building near the border which is the travel ministry building and there are no armed Palestinians there. Egyptian soldiers are also in plain sight heavily armed. They regularly cross both sides to communicate to with each other, the Egpytian and Palestinian officers. It's not clear where the shots were fired from and that doesn't sound credible. 


> COIN 101 get the local pop to fight with you. Sinai 101 local pop have killed many ABM militants of their own accord and are coordinating with Military Int. so I guess they must really hate them. Plus the chiefs and elders that were assassinated by ABM for working with the military or supporting their efforts must have hated them too. So if all the tunnels of were controlled by the ministry does that mean the ministry is ultimately responsible for the drug trade in the Gaza strip? Are they responsible for allowing Taramadol and opiates or controlled substances into Gaza?



Your analogy makes no sense, tramadol is smuggled through sophisticated ways and they are not caught every time. They can also come from Israel. They are smuggled with gas jars, inside rubber of fridges and many other ways and are prevented when found. Smuggling pills isn't the same thing as smuggling people. And of course yes people did travel through those tunnels because the border was closed the whole time and some are banned from leaving. There's no way armed people can go through them. Salafists don't have such tunnels, Hamas and Islamic Jihad do and they are not used to travel into Egypt. 



> The truth is I have a country....and that is good enough for me.



You hurt my feelings. 



> Can you please get rid of the flame war on the previous pages please. I will delete this post in a bit.



Why are you against compromise? We can both delete our posts and continue conversation. I'm against the irrational hatred in Egyptian media against Palestinians.


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> Says the secular murtad, you can't take anyones ideology from them and MB is not substitute for Islam. MB in Palestine follows Shafiee Sunni Madhab and MB in Egypt follows Hanafi. Political/social ideology will never go away since it is right.



MB is a completely different religion/ideology made up by a morrocan homosexual " hassan el Banna " , there is nothing that relates you with Egyptians and they have every right to kill and eliminate anyone from your sect since you all work on destroying their country .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Hazzy997 said:


> I don't take unverified reports that are full of speculation. And if it is true then it is true. It's odd that Libyans would claim that. But, of course reports on Raba3aa don't matter to you.
> 
> 
> 
> How can they not be witnesses?
> 
> 
> 
> Then prove us so, and Islamists aren't the only people who disagree with current approach.
> 
> 
> You are dumb and don't know geography of area around the border which is closed off to the city. There is only one building near the border which is the travel ministry building and there are no armed Palestinians there. Egyptian soldiers are also in plain sight heavily armed. They regularly cross both sides to communicate to with each other, the Egpytian and Palestinian officers. It's not clear where the shots were fired from and that doesn't sound credible.
> 
> 
> Your analogy makes no sense, tramadol is smuggled through sophisticated ways and they are not caught every time. They can also come from Israel. They are smuggled with gas jars, inside rubber of fridges and many other ways and are prevented when found. Smuggling pills isn't the same thing as smuggling people. And of course yes people did travel through those tunnels because the border was closed the whole time and some are banned from leaving. There's no way armed people can go through them. Salafists don't have such tunnels, Hamas and Islamic Jihad do and they are not used to travel into Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> You hurt my feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you against compromise? We can both delete our posts and continue conversation. I'm against the irrational hatred in Egyptian media against Palestinians.



Hatred against MB/isis elements in Gaza not palestinians .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

mahatir said:


> Hatred against MB/isis elements in Gaza not palestinians .


Hamas are basically the only Palestinians active. The PLO are finished, the only thing keeping them in power is foreign money. With extremists dominating on both sides there is probably no hope of a peace deal for another generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

mahatir said:


> MB is a completely different religion/ideology made up by a morrocan homosexual " hassan el Banna " , there is nothing that relates you with Egyptians and they have every right to kill and eliminate anyone from your sect since you all work on destroying their country .



I don't know how a troll like you isn't banned.


----------



## Frogman

@WebMaster @Horus 

Again, can you please delete the previous few pages of flame war.

Indigenous Temsah APC/MRAP with cage armour and signal blocking EW system in the Sinai.






New EAF digital uniform.






Tier One Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade operators.






Navy SF Brigade 


















Paratroopers










Interior Close Protection/VIP Protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Tier One Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade operators.
> 
> View attachment 149726



I really this camo/fit. It's a shame that the Egyptian army is dedicated to serving Israel's interests with regards to their Palestinian brothers in the Resistance. It's also un-Islamic and unfamiliar with Arabs. Hopefully this army has wiser leadership in the future that promotes solidarity with an occuipped people who have dedicated and suffered much for their people


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Well , since the Moderators don't want to interfere and stop this nonsense ;

Seriously .. what brothers and what resistance you're talking about ?!!
Hundreds of Security and Army members got killed by whom you calling brothers !!
The country has been inundated with armaments coming from Libya and Gaza ..

And we won't forget .
All involved shall pay the ultimate price with utter pain .

MB no more in power .. and they never been even when they were in the Presidential Palace !
So , it just a matter of time to wipe you all ..
And in the end , we'll be victorious .

We have no choice but doing that.

That or no more Egypt ..
The country and the people that have been sticking together all these millenniums

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

just released .. "A Message From Sinai 11/11/2014"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Well , since the Moderators don't want to interfere and stop this nonsense ;
> 
> Seriously .. what brothers and what resistance you're talking about ?!!
> Hundreds of Security and Army members got killed by whom you calling brothers !!




This is your problem, you're lying and you know it. We never killed Egyptian soldiers or security officers. Egypt's current grudge against Gaza is not related to affairs with Gaza but rather regional alliance which the party in power has to make in order to keep itself in power and fund its brass. All the money coming from Saudi Arabia and UAE is coming for a reason, for Egypt to align itself with their interests and that means aligning themselves with Fatah. 



> The country has been inundated with armaments coming from Libya and Gaza ..



Libya has nothing to do with Gaza, and arms come from your own black market too. Gaza does not have enough weaponry to pass out, on contrary they are willing to pay thousands of dollars for just one assault rifle. Gaza needs weapons. And you have no proof of this claim either. 

Palestine has nothing to do with your dispute with Egyptian MB and your sayings are full of nonsense. You are not speaking from an Egyptian perspective but an Israeli one. 



> That or no more Egypt ..



More nonsense from you.


----------



## Frogman

In Flanders fields the poppies blow,
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place, and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We loved, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be your to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though the poppies grow
In Flanders fields

By Lt. Col. John McCrae

Lest we forget.

Egyptian Armed Forces 100th commemoration of the First World War, in which it contributed over 100,000 men at arms in Africa and Europe.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566805463450440





Documentary about Egyptian involvement in WW1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

EGYPT C-130 Upgrade Program 






2004





2005





2009 




2014

*RFI: USAF for FMS C-130H Aircraft: Upgrade to Digital Cockpit Voice and Flight Data Recorder System for the Air Force of Egypt*
Solicitation Number: RFI_C-130_FMS_Upgrage_Digital_Cockpit_Voice_Flight_Data_Recorder_Egypt_AF
Agency: Department of the Air Force
Office: Air Force Materiel Command
Location: PK/PZ - Robins AFB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

S-300VM already in Egypt .






Translated from Russian ;
"Zhuhai / China / 12 November. / Tass /. Egypt this year received anti-aircraft missile system "Antey-2500" Concern PVO "Almaz-Antey" plans to put it back in a number of countries, said the deputy director general concern Vyacheslav Dzirkaln.

"The first recipient of this system, also known under the designation S-300VM, became Venezuela. This year, the anti-aircraft missile system" Antey-2500 "was Egypt." It is planned to put the system back in a number of countries, "- he said."

Sources :
ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - "Алмаз-Антей": российская зенитная ракетная система "Антей-2500" поствлена в Египет
Алмаз-Антей : российская зенитная ракетная система Антей-2500 поствлена в Египет
http://www.fondsk.ru/news/2014/11/1...tema-antej-2500-postvlena-v-egipet-30388.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

*Eight missing, five hurt, as gunmen attack Egyptian navy ship*

An Egyptian navy ship has been attacked by gunmen in* the Mediterranean Sea*, according to state media. As a result, five of the sailors were hurt, eight are missing and the vessel was reported to have caught fire.

The mishap occurred some 70 km of the northern port of Damietta on Wednesday. The gunmen opened the fire from fishing boats while the warship was patrolling in the area.

According to Egyptian media, the officials called the fire a terrorist attack.

Sources reported that so far 32 of the gunmen had been* captured* and 4 had been *shot*. According to Mena news agency, in the exchange of fire that followed, three of the gunmen' boats were *destroyed*. It was said that air force and navy fighters had been deployed to rescue the missing crew.

Mohamed Samir, the official Spokesman for the Egyptian Military, commented the attack for *Youm Sabah* (Egypt’s daily):

“In addition to what has been posted regarding the terror attack … the five servicemen who were injured during the attack have been transported to military hospitals for the necessary care.”

He added that the authorities are investigating the scene and the assassinators captured were being questioned. No one has claimed responsibility for the attack.





Eight missing, five hurt, as gunmen attack Egyptian navy ship | Maritime news | VesselFinder


----------



## Falcon29

truthseeker2010 said:


> *Eight missing, five hurt, as gunmen attack Egyptian navy ship*
> 
> An Egyptian navy ship has been attacked by gunmen in* the Mediterranean Sea*, according to state media. As a result, five of the sailors were hurt, eight are missing and the vessel was reported to have caught fire.
> 
> The mishap occurred some 70 km of the northern port of Damietta on Wednesday. The gunmen opened the fire from fishing boats while the warship was patrolling in the area.
> 
> According to Egyptian media, the officials called the fire a terrorist attack.
> 
> Sources reported that so far 32 of the gunmen had been* captured* and 4 had been *shot*. According to Mena news agency, in the exchange of fire that followed, three of the gunmen' boats were *destroyed*. It was said that air force and navy fighters had been deployed to rescue the missing crew.
> 
> Mohamed Samir, the official Spokesman for the Egyptian Military, commented the attack for *Youm Sabah* (Egypt’s daily):
> 
> “In addition to what has been posted regarding the terror attack … the five servicemen who were injured during the attack have been transported to military hospitals for the necessary care.”
> 
> He added that the authorities are investigating the scene and the assassinators captured were being questioned. No one has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight missing, five hurt, as gunmen attack Egyptian navy ship | Maritime news | VesselFinder



Looks like Libyans are responding to Egyptian acts of aggression against their nation.... Libyans and Palestinians have become victim to Egyptian/Israel/US led aggression with both conspiracies being different and nature but nevertheless same policy done through this state. Egypt has become Israel's proxy. They acquired S-300 and I guarantee they will do nothing to stop Israeli attacks on Sudan.


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> Looks like Libyans are responding to Egyptian acts of aggression against their nation.... Libyans and Palestinians have become victim to Egyptian/Israel/US led aggression with both conspiracies being different and nature but nevertheless same policy done through this state. Egypt has become Israel's proxy. They acquired S-300 and I guarantee they will do nothing to stop Israeli attacks on Sudan.



I've finally figured it out, you're just a massive knob.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> I've finally figured it out, you're just a massive knob.



Pervy British joke for someone who's Egyptian.


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> Pervy British joke for someone who's Egyptian.



Shit chat, no mates.


----------



## Falcon29

Egyptian Army blowing up/terrorizing own land/people for sake of Israel:


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> Egyptian Army blowing up/terrorizing own land/people for sake of Israel:
> 
> View attachment 151148



Here let me help you with that:- 



























Have a horrid day you bellend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Here let me help you with that:-
> 
> View attachment 151151
> View attachment 151152
> View attachment 151153
> View attachment 151154
> View attachment 151155
> View attachment 151156
> View attachment 151157
> View attachment 151158
> 
> 
> Have a horrid day you bellend.



You're destroying your own peoples homes and you what me to be down about it, okay.


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> You're destroying your own peoples homes and you what me to be down about it, okay.



You're obviously a lot more animated about it than I or anyone else on this forum is otherwise you wouldn't have blown a gasket (as usual) and posted a picture of a controlled demolition with a rant attached to it after I clarified that you are indeed a humongous phallus.


----------



## The SC

mahatir said:


> MB is a completely different religion/ideology made up by a morrocan homosexual " hassan el Banna " , there is nothing that relates you with Egyptians and they have every right to kill and eliminate anyone from your sect since you all work on destroying their country .


*30% of Malaysian men are gay, ‘gay rehab’ needed: Malaysian official*
30% of Malaysian men are gay, ‘gay rehab’ needed: Malaysian official | Gay News Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> You're obviously a lot more animated about it than I or anyone else on this forum is otherwise you wouldn't have blown a gasket (as usual) and posted a picture of a controlled demolition with a rant attached to it after I clarified that you are indeed a humongous phallus.



No, I know the ground in the Sinai better than you do. While you fool yourself to believe that Egypt is achieving the objectives of its proxy Israel, reality is otherwise. The Palestinian Resistance won't be defeated by anti-Muslim proxies or Colonial states, the support for it is divine. Put anyone else in their place and they would have broken down in the first months. The only people suffering here are the civilians of Gaza and your own Arish residents who lost all their sources of income. They were living off of Gaza, and everyone knows that fact. Compare Sinai in 2006 to Sinai in 2014 before Egyptian military destroyed it. I know your types in Egypt have a sense of arrogance where they want to 'teach us', just the typical 'Arab pride' which is to play dirty games in order to be dirty and for nothing else. But it's also very dumb, since in the process of playing dirty games they wrecked livelyhoods of their own people. 

And you keep displaying your false sense of pride. Whenever I land at Cairo Airport half of your population come to beg me to accept cup of tea for 5 Ghnea, even your so called Saudi allies, their people refer to you as 'Shahadeen' as well. Let alone when tourists go to see the pyramids, Egyptians jump on top of their cars. And you blame MB for this loss in tourism when in reality it is your cuckoo elements in the population(Sisi supporters) who make it a terrible experience for them. For me it's different, I'm an Arab, I know how to deal with those donkeys. I run them over like I did last time. But for foreigners this is a problem for them and it disuades them from visiting Egypt. And we Palestinians filled those gaps during Morsi's era in support of Egypt. But, as usual the CC type fanbase acts so arrogant/racist/have false sense of pride only because they can due to massive Western/Israeli support in all forms. 

It's unfortunate for the poor in your society who suffer at the hand of elites.


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> No, I know the ground in the Sinai better than you do. While you fool yourself to believe that Egypt is achieving the objectives of its proxy Israel, reality is otherwise. The Palestinian Resistance won't be defeated by anti-Muslim proxies or Colonial states, the support for it is divine. Put anyone else in their place and they would have broken down in the first months. The only people suffering here are the civilians of Gaza and your own Arish residents who lost all their sources of income. They were living off of Gaza, and everyone knows that fact. Compare Sinai in 2006 to Sinai in 2014 before Egyptian military destroyed it. I know your types in Egypt have a sense of arrogance where they want to 'teach us', just the typical 'Arab pride' which is to play dirty games in order to be dirty and for nothing else. But it's also very dumb, since in the process of playing dirty games they wrecked livelyhoods of their own people.
> 
> And you keep displaying your false sense of pride. Whenever I land at Cairo Airport half of your population come to beg me to accept cup of tea for 5 Ghnea, even your so called Saudi allies, their people refer to you as 'Shahadeen' as well. Let alone when tourists go to see the pyramids, Egyptians jump on top of their cars. And you blame MB for this loss in tourism when in reality it is your cuckoo elements in the population(Sisi supporters) who make it a terrible experience for them. For me it's different, I'm an Arab, I know how to deal with those donkeys. I run them over like I did last time. But for foreigners this is a problem for them and it disuades them from visiting Egypt. And we Palestinians filled those gaps during Morsi's era in support of Egypt. But, as usual the CC type fanbase acts so arrogant/racist/have false sense of pride only because they can due to massive Western/Israeli support in all forms.
> 
> It's unfortunate for the poor in your society who suffer at the hand of elites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


>



Don't worry, I still have loads more honor than half of your society. If Egypt were to ever be attacked by the West or its allies I, the MB, the Muslims and the Palestinian will support it in every way possible.


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't worry, I still have loads more honor than half of your society. If Egypt were to ever be attacked by the West or its allies I, the MB, the Muslims and the Palestinian will support it in every way possible.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


>


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> No, I know the ground in the Sinai better than you do. While you fool yourself to believe that Egypt is achieving the objectives of its proxy Israel, reality is otherwise. The Palestinian Resistance won't be defeated by anti-Muslim proxies or Colonial states, the support for it is divine. Put anyone else in their place and they would have broken down in the first months. The only people suffering here are the civilians of Gaza and your own Arish residents who lost all their sources of income. They were living off of Gaza, and everyone knows that fact. Compare Sinai in 2006 to Sinai in 2014 before Egyptian military destroyed it. I know your types in Egypt have a sense of arrogance where they want to 'teach us', just the typical 'Arab pride' which is to play dirty games in order to be dirty and for nothing else. But it's also very dumb, since in the process of playing dirty games they wrecked livelyhoods of their own people.
> .


you compare sainai before to sainai who will become when finish off your kind in there build new cities and have millions of Egyptians in it 


Hazzy997 said:


> And you keep displaying your false sense of pride. Whenever I land at Cairo Airport half of your population come to beg me to accept cup of tea for 5 Ghnea, even your so called Saudi allies, their people refer to you as 'Shahadeen' as well. Let alone when tourists go to see the pyramids, Egyptians jump on top of their cars. And you blame MB for this loss in tourism when in reality it is your cuckoo elements in the population(Sisi supporters) who make it a terrible experience for them. For me it's different, I'm an Arab, I know how to deal with those donkeys. I run them over like I did last time. But for foreigners this is a problem for them and it disuades them from visiting Egypt. And we Palestinians filled those gaps during Morsi's era in support of Egypt. But, as usual the CC type fanbase acts so arrogant/racist/have false sense of pride only because they can due to massive Western/Israeli support in all forms.
> 
> It's unfortunate for the poor in your society who suffer at the hand of elites.


WTF false pride Egyptians the first civilization on earth we made a lot and took part in the development in technology and mankind progress 
who are you to even dare to speak about us 
and every country has poor people at least we have a country and our army is protecting the homeland 
Egypt will be better off when palstinians leave we all know what you did in lebnon kwait jordon syria btw you want us to support you just like bashar did ? and how did you repay him 
you have shown your true self here your hatred of Egypt overcome you and i was wrong when i said to my self he is just a brotherhood fan no you want every one else country F**ed up like your gaza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't worry, I still have loads more honor than half of your society. If Egypt were to ever be attacked by the West or its allies I, the MB, the Muslims and the Palestinian will support it in every way possible.


why dont you defend yourself before talking about defending others


----------



## Ceylal

truthseeker2010 said:


> *Eight missing, five hurt, as gunmen attack Egyptian navy ship*
> 
> An Egyptian navy ship has been attacked by gunmen in* the Mediterranean Sea*, according to state media. As a result, five of the sailors were hurt, eight are missing and the vessel was reported to have caught fire.
> 
> The mishap occurred some 70 km of the northern port of Damietta on Wednesday. The gunmen opened the fire from fishing boats while the warship was patrolling in the area.
> 
> According to Egyptian media, the officials called the fire a terrorist attack.
> 
> Sources reported that so far 32 of the gunmen had been* captured* and 4 had been *shot*. According to Mena news agency, in the exchange of fire that followed, three of the gunmen' boats were *destroyed*. It was said that air force and navy fighters had been deployed to rescue the missing crew.
> 
> Mohamed Samir, the official Spokesman for the Egyptian Military, commented the attack for *Youm Sabah* (Egypt’s daily):
> 
> “In addition to what has been posted regarding the terror attack … the five servicemen who were injured during the attack have been transported to military hospitals for the necessary care.”
> 
> He added that the authorities are investigating the scene and the assassinators captured were being questioned. No one has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight missing, five hurt, as gunmen attack Egyptian navy ship | Maritime news | VesselFinder


It must be the work of smugglers. Egyptian navy has been shot at in several occasion from fishing boat in the same area, known for a lunch pad for illegal immigration, drug, and illegal trafficking. Beit el moukdiss is better armed and has so far never ventured at sea..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Guys .. Seriously .. 
Don't take any notice of these rubbish ..
An ignorant who believes that Egypt's economy is better with those tunnels from Gaza strip !
Who believes that Libyans militants are capable of sailing all the way from Libya to Damietta without any kind of intervention !

And yes we have poor people in our land , like any other place in the world .. So what ?!! 
It's better than receiving Aids from all over the world to survive . 
And even those poor people have a pride not to **** (I was gonna say some bad things about Palestinians ....)

Please .. just go away from this thread ..
You don't make any good by posting such kind of nonsense ..
Because of MB and Hamas , Egyptian people have never had such bad feelings toward Palestinians .

When i was student back in the days of 2nd Intifada , you could see massive protests in every university and school away before any other place in the world , Aid organizations were everywhere all participated with any means possible .. rich , mid-class and even whom you called poor .. all were in .. we felt it wasn't charity it was our duty .. it was the least we could do ..

Egypt was in war many times .. hundreds and thousand miles away from its border in Palestine , Jordan and in Yemen in the name of Arab Nationalism .. mistakes made by Nasser's regime we still paying it until the moment .

But now .. all have changed ..
Look at the latest military operation carried out by Israeli forces ..
The sympathy and solidarity you used to get from Egyptians .. are no more .. at least not like it used to be .
And in the End .. Egypt's policy was the key to mange a ceasefire .. after weeks of Hamas declines just because it was coming from Egypt ! .. Thousands of lives could be saved .. if other sides didn't interfere .. but it's policy .. all want to have the credit ! .. all want to speak in the name of Resistance .. Iran , Turkey and Qatar .. no matter how many innocent victims would pay the price for their nasty games !

And like it or not .
Egypt - As always - is the shield and the sword of our Ummah .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Ceylal said:


> It must be the work of smugglers. Egyptian navy has been shot at in several occasion from fishing boat in the same area, known for a lunch pad for illegal immigration, drug, and illegal trafficking. Beit el moukdiss is better armed and has so far never ventured at sea..



We all waiting for the investigations outcomes .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Steve781

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Guys .. Seriously ..
> Don't take any notice of these rubbish ..
> An ignorant who believes that Egypt's economy is better with those tunnels from Gaza strip !
> Who believes that Libyans militants are capable of sailing all the way from Libya to Damietta without any kind of intervention !
> 
> And yes we have poor people in our land , like any other place in the world .. So what ?!!
> It's better than receiving Aids from all over the world to survive .
> And even those poor people have a pride not to **** (I was gonna say some bad things about Palestinians ....)
> 
> Please .. just go away from this thread ..
> You don't make any good by posting such kind of nonsense ..
> Because of MB and Hamas , Egyptian people have never had such bad feelings toward Palestinians .
> 
> When i was student back in the days of 2nd Intifada , you could see massive protests in every university and school away before any other place in the world , Aid organizations were everywhere all participated with any means possible .. rich , mid-class and even whom you called poor .. all were in .. we felt it wasn't charity it was our duty .. it was the least we could do ..
> 
> Egypt was in war many times .. hundreds and thousand miles away from its border in Palestine , Jordan and in Yemen in the name of Arab Nationalism .. mistakes made by Nasser's regime we still paying it until the moment .
> 
> But now .. all have changed ..
> Look at the latest military operation carried out by Israeli forces ..
> The sympathy and solidarity you used to get from Egyptians .. are no more .. at least not like it used to be .
> And in the End .. Egypt's policy was the key to mange a ceasefire .. after weeks of Hamas declines just because it was coming from Egypt ! .. Thousands of lives could be saved .. if other sides didn't interfere .. but it's policy .. all want to have the credit ! .. all want to speak in the name of Resistance .. Iran , Turkey and Qatar .. no matter how many innocent victims would pay the price for their nasty games !
> 
> And like it or not .
> Egypt - As always - is the shield and the sword of our Ummah .


Do you think Egypt would support Fatah if they launch a third intifada which looks likely?


----------



## 1000

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't worry, I still have loads more honor than half of your society. If Egypt were to ever be attacked by the West or its allies I, the MB, the Muslims and the Palestinian will support it in every way possible.



That's why none of us trust you anymore, you've proven in history to shit all over whoever fights for you. Lebanon entered a 15 year civil war as you started using it for a launch pad against Israel, Jordan same attempt by PLO, Kuwait 1990, in Iraq you and many Palestinians like to support ISIS, Saddam was pampering Palestinians cause he felt sorry for them whilst locals were dieing on the front, Bashar/Hafiz Al Assad supported you're resistance, then you betrayed him as I said Hamas has no alliance, they only care about Palestine so they will betray anyone if it benefits them. Now you are justifying the death of security forces in Egypt, you've just stated you'd party if they were to be attacked which shows you want them destroyed.

Whilst all the states above fought many wars for Palestinians in the name of Arab Nationalism, looks like it made you think we're here to serve you and you can shit on others whenever you like. Besides you are living in the USA enjoying all kinds of shit, quit playing 'Resistance fighter living in hard time with honor'.

Earlier someone here told you you're nothing but destructive to the Palestinian cause which is true, here you've turned Egyptians and other Arabs against Palestine, good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> you compare sainai before to sainai who will become when finish off your kind in there build new cities and have millions of Egyptians in it



There is no Sinai like that, lol. 



> WTF false pride Egyptians the first civilization on earth we made a lot and took part in the development in technology and mankind progress



We're talking about today. 



> and every country has poor people at least we have a country and our army is protecting the homeland



And everyone has poor for different reasons. 



> Egypt will be better off when palstinians leave we all know what you did in lebnon kwait jordon syria btw you want us to support you just like bashar did ? and how did you repay him



How are you allies with Saudi Arabia if you support Bashar? 

Typical Godless brainless Sisi secularist. 

People like you are embarrassing for Egypt, you produce so many retarded people. 


> you have shown your true self here your hatred of Egypt overcome you and i was wrong when i said to my self he is just a brotherhood fan no you want every one else country F**ed up like your gaza



Egypt has been ****** up for decades and it has nothing to do with Brotherhood you lazy coward, lol, anything happens in Egypt you blame Brotherhood. 



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> why dont you defend yourself before talking about defending others



We do defend ourselves unlike you, Israeli's have killed Egyptian soldiers and there was no response from Egypt. They have attacked Sudan through Egypt and nothing was done.


----------



## Falcon29

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Guys .. Seriously ..
> Don't take any notice of these rubbish ..
> An ignorant who believes that Egypt's economy is better with those tunnels from Gaza strip !
> Who believes that Libyans militants are capable of sailing all the way from Libya to Damietta without any kind of intervention !
> 
> And yes we have poor people in our land , like any other place in the world .. So what ?!!
> It's better than receiving Aids from all over the world to survive .
> And even those poor people have a pride not to **** (I was gonna say some bad things about Palestinians ....)
> 
> Please .. just go away from this thread ..
> You don't make any good by posting such kind of nonsense ..
> Because of MB and Hamas , Egyptian people have never had such bad feelings toward Palestinians .
> 
> When i was student back in the days of 2nd Intifada , you could see massive protests in every university and school away before any other place in the world , Aid organizations were everywhere all participated with any means possible .. rich , mid-class and even whom you called poor .. all were in .. we felt it wasn't charity it was our duty .. it was the least we could do ..
> 
> Egypt was in war many times .. hundreds and thousand miles away from its border in Palestine , Jordan and in Yemen in the name of Arab Nationalism .. mistakes made by Nasser's regime we still paying it until the moment .
> 
> But now .. all have changed ..
> Look at the latest military operation carried out by Israeli forces ..
> The sympathy and solidarity you used to get from Egyptians .. are no more .. at least not like it used to be .
> And in the End .. Egypt's policy was the key to mange a ceasefire .. after weeks of Hamas declines just because it was coming from Egypt ! .. Thousands of lives could be saved .. if other sides didn't interfere .. but it's policy .. all want to have the credit ! .. all want to speak in the name of Resistance .. Iran , Turkey and Qatar .. no matter how many innocent victims would pay the price for their nasty games !
> 
> And like it or not .
> Egypt - As always - is the shield and the sword of our Ummah .



You're a liar and know nothing on the ground. The people reading this forum know that you only represent Secular elite. Your party does not represent the poor people in Egypt. And everyone in the Arab world knows what the people of Sinai lived off of. 

And the last part is a lie as well. It was talked about over and over in the other thread


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Steve781 said:


> Do you think Egypt would support Fatah if they launch a third intifada which looks likely?



Egypt is so much busy right now and in the near future .. and Fatah know it ..
The whole region in oil and fire ..
Civil wars in Libya , Syria , Yemen and Iraq .. the rising of ISIL ..

A third Intifada .. ?
Sir , i can't even i imagine what would happen !


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> That's why none of us trust you anymore, you've proven in history to shit all over whoever fights for you.



Keep yourself out of this, you don't like us because you're a disloyal Iraqi who is loyal to Iran. And because Saddam was praised by the PLO. 



> Lebanon entered a 15 year civil war as you started using it for a launch pad against Israel, Jordan same attempt by PLO, Kuwait 1990, in Iraq you and many Palestinians like to support ISIS,



And all that you mentioned is the same PLO which every Arab nation Egypt being the first support you typical brainless retard. And here we go, trying to blame Iraqi internal matters on Palestinians. 



> Now you are justifying the death of security forces in Egypt, you've just stated you'd party if they were to be attacked which shows you want them destroyed.



I'm justifying death of security forces in Egypt, how so? By stating that Arabs/Muslims would come to their defense if they were attacked? Nice logic there. 



> Whilst all the states above fought many wars for Palestinians in the name of Arab Nationalism, looks like it made you think we're here to serve you and you can shit on others whenever you like.



There was only war fought over the Palestinian-Israeli conflict and that was the 48 war. If you knew history proper you wouldn't make yourself out to be so ignorant. 



> quit playing 'Resistance fighter living in hard time with honor'.





> Earlier someone here told you you're nothing but destructive to the Palestinian cause which is true, here you've turned Egyptians and other Arabs against Palestine, good job.



And Muhammad(SAW) turned over 95% of Arabia against him. That's called the difference between a Muslim and a Godless secularists. Of course Godless people will hate me, because God mentioned that this in the hadith. And we never had Egyptian support either, Egypt never did anything for us we get here on our own. Let alone the other failed Arab states. 

You're rhetoric is weak and your facts are zero. Wasn't expecting anything else.


----------



## Falcon29

Steve781 said:


> Do you think Egypt would support Fatah if they launch a third intifada which looks likely?



Egypt can't do anything either way. Don't be fooled by these low IQ CC nationalists on this forum. One of them said CC made Egypt great again. That should tell you how low-IQ these people there. Egypt has zero influence in the conflict. All it can do is contribute to illegal measures against Gaza. Fatah would never launch a third intifada, Fatah is a stooge movement no different from these CC nationalists. I have no idea where you get that idea from. Fatah/Egyptian leadership live just to serve Israel's interests.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> Egypt can't do anything either way. Don't be fooled by these low IQ CC nationalists on this forum. One of them said CC made Egypt great again. That should tell you how low-IQ these people there. Egypt has zero influence in the conflict. All it can do is contribute to illegal measures against Gaza. Fatah would never launch a third intifada, Fatah is a stooge movement no different from these CC nationalists. I have no idea where you get that idea from. Fatah/Egyptian leadership live just to serve Israel's interests.


strange our influence was clear in the last isreali gaza war when your leaders rejected our peace plan then accept it in the end what is more funny is a brotherhood supporter talks about IQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

@Hazzy997

Hahaha ..
I don't know how .. and i'm sure you didn't mean to ..
But somehow .. you made my day


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> strange our influence was clear in the last isreali gaza war when your leaders rejected our peace plan then accept it in the end what is more funny is a brotherhood supporter talks about IQ



You have zero influence in the conflict besides imposing illegal measures(blockade) against Gaza. 'Peace Plan'? 

Your leaders never even consulted Hamas, and they have already broken the cease fire. The negotiations were supposed to happen weeks ago, but Egypt is looking for excuses to derail them. 

Yeah, people can go to Egypt to see who has more IQ, Brotherhood supporters or CC supporters. And trust me when I say I won't disappoint. 

Don't me make start with your people, I am a Muslim so I try my best not embarrassing your people but I'm losing patience now.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> There is no Sinai like that, lol.


not yet we have to finish off your terrorist friends 


Hazzy997 said:


> We're talking about today.


today we are better off than many we have problems but we started to solve some of them worry about yourself 



Hazzy997 said:


> How are you allies with Saudi Arabia if you support Bashar?
> 
> Typical Godless brainless Sisi secularist.
> 
> People like you are embarrassing for Egypt, you produce so many retarded people.


being allay does not mean both sides have to agree on every thing 
for the million time it is not up to you to say who is religious and who is godless 
you are embarrassing your self see here no one can stand you for a reason 



Hazzy997 said:


> We do defend ourselves unlike you, Israeli's have killed Egyptian soldiers and there was no response from Egypt. They have attacked Sudan through Egypt and nothing was done.


we have regained our land back have a strong army and nation with a lot of history there is no way you compare us to your failed gaza


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> You have zero influence in the conflict besides imposing illegal measures(blockade) against Gaza. 'Peace Plan'?
> 
> Your leaders never even consulted Hamas, and they have already broken the cease fire. The negotiations were supposed to happen weeks ago, but Egypt is looking for excuses to derail them.
> 
> Yeah, people can go to Egypt to see who has more IQ, Brotherhood supporters or CC supporters. And trust me when I say I won't disappoint.
> 
> Don't me make start with your people, I am a Muslim so I try my best not embarrassing your people but I'm losing patience now.


do your worse


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> strange our influence was clear in the last isreali gaza war when your leaders rejected our peace plan then accept it in the end what is more funny is a brotherhood supporter talks about IQ





Mahmoud_EGY said:


> strange our influence was clear in the last isreali gaza war when your leaders rejected our peace plan then accept it in the end what is more funny is a brotherhood supporter talks about IQ



Israel, Hamas reach cease-fire deal brokered by Egypt - The Washington Post

Abbas says Hamas accepted same cease-fire plan it rejected at beginning of war


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> not yet we have to finish off your terrorist friends



This is the problem with Arabs, they can't take responsibility for situations they caused. 'My terrorist friends' are your own people who have not had good relations with government for a long time. And I don't see why Egypt would do buffer zone if it is going to just rebuild it. And if it rebuilds it than good for them and us. We can dig far. 



> today we are better off than many we have problems but we started to solve some of them worry about yourself



Really? Like? Did 3akashaa tell you that? Can you list how Egypt is better in any way? 



> being allay does not mean both sides have to agree on every thing



So why does Hamas have to agree with Bashar? Saudi Arabia gives you tens of billions, yet of course it's not required for you to be loyal. Typical hypocrite, and the worse part is you people think your are something big when you are the dumbest people in Arab world. 



> for the million time it is not up to you to say who is religious and who is godless



For the millionth time, it is very obvious to tell who is Godless and who isn't. 



> we have regained our land back have a strong army and nation with a lot of history there is no way you compare us to your failed gaza



You gained your land because you submit to US/Israel. They would have never given it back unless you pledged to forget Palestine. And your leaders were a lot different than today, they had honor. Don't compare them to CC. 

Gaza is not failed Gaza is under occupation/siege for decades. The people in Gaza are some of most educated in Arab world, if the occupation was gone you will see how every Arab country will become a joke.


----------



## Falcon29

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Israel, Hamas reach cease-fire deal brokered by Egypt - The Washington Post
> 
> Abbas says Hamas accepted same cease-fire plan it rejected at beginning of war



Abbas is a liar just like CC. No one wants him in power, once there is elections Abbas is coming to sit in Cairo because none of us want him there. Egypt did not consult Hamas in the beginning, and Egypt had an agenda which was to serve interests of Israel. It was most embarrassing time in history of Egypt. Your reputation is completely ruined.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> This is the problem with Arabs, they can't take responsibility for situations they caused. 'My terrorist friends' are your own people who have not had good relations with government for a long time. And I don't see why Egypt would do buffer zone if it is going to just rebuild it. And if it rebuilds it than good for them and us. We can dig far.
> 
> .


the people who dont good relations with government can object protest strike but carry weapons and fight the state they become terrorists 
sainai is big we will rebuild but i am sure we will not build cites close to gaza we cant let terrorists and arms smuggle again 



Hazzy997 said:


> Really? Like? Did 3akashaa tell you that? Can you list how Egypt is better in any way?


the big projects started government spending on fuel which was a big part of the problem is on it s way to be solved security is getting better you know only what al jazeraa tell you 


Hazzy997 said:


> So why does Hamas have to agree with Bashar? Saudi Arabia gives you tens of billions, yet of course it's not required for you to be loyal. Typical hypocrite, and the worse part is you people think your are something big when you are the dumbest people in Arab world.


loyal??? being loyal is only to my country of course you dont know that because you dont have a country if we are stupid what does that makes you stupid people got their land back have a country and long history many Egyptian scientists what have you done 


Hazzy997 said:


> You gained your land because you submit to US/Israel. They would have never given it back unless you pledged to forget Palestine. And your leaders were a lot different than today, they had honor. Don't compare them to CC.
> 
> Gaza is not failed Gaza is under occupation/siege for decades. The people in Gaza are some of most educated in Arab world, if the occupation was gone you will see how every Arab country will become a joke.


we regained sianai because of 73 war history is full of people who struggled to regain their land and have independence why cant you leave the US and do the same


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Back to Reality 





*
CTU 777










Navy





Saaka (Commandos)






Temsah APC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the people who dont good relations with government can object protest strike



No they cannot and you know that. I can post many videos here showing those who peacefully protest at Universities for example getting attacked and harassed if not killed. You are not allowed to protest in Egypt, it is happening at Universities because that is only place where they can try protesting without police coming cleaning it up.



> but carry weapons and fight the state they become terrorists



Tribes in Sinai aren't 'protesting', they've been wronged for a long time and they aren't happy about it.



> sainai is big we will rebuild but i am sure we will not build cites close to gaza we cant let terrorists and arms smuggle again



No arms were ever smuggled out of Gaza, Gaza is in desperate need of arms. Arms only go into Gaza and they will continue to do so because that is holy cause which God supports.


> the big projects started government spending on fuel which was a big part of the problem is on it s way to be solved security is getting better you know only what al jazeraa tell you



I don't even watch Al-Jazeera, I know about Arab affairs. Nothing changed about Egypt, security was perfectly fine during Morsi's era. Fuel, yeah I heard that Egypt is buying fuel from Israel or something. Or natural gas or whatever. 

And I know Al-Jazeera is biased, however they post much more factual content than Al-Arabiya. Al-Arabiya is also biased. 



> loyal??? being loyal is only to my country of course you dont know that because you dont have a country if we are stupid what does that makes you stupid people got their land back have a country and long history many Egyptian scientists what have you done



I am loyal to God and not to the earth. But didn't you just tell me I had to be loyal to Bashar? But you don't have to be loyal to Saudi Arabia? Double standard.



> we regained sianai because of 73 war history is full of people who struggled to regain their land and have independence why cant you leave the US and do the same



No you didn't regain it, they could have kept it. I already told why you regained it, and Israel is not simple matter. The whole world stands behind it, there is a huge Christian effort to empower Israel further. Many Billions just in local funds go to Israel, let alone military/economic aid from other nations. Or that Abbas tries preventing us from getting independence. We would struggle for independence if it wasn't for Egypt/US/Israel/Jordan doing everything in their power to keep Abbas in charge and prevent any intifada.

And when we do struggle you tell us armed struggle is wrong. Now you guys believe in armed struggle?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> No they cannot and you know that. I can post many videos here showing those who peacefully protest at Universities for example getting attacked and harassed if not killed. You are not allowed to protest in Egypt, it is happening at Universities because that is only place where they can try protesting without police coming cleaning it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Tribes in Sinai aren't 'protesting', they've been wronged for a long time and they aren't happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> No arms were ever smuggled out of Gaza, Gaza is in desperate need of arms. Arms only go into Gaza and they will continue to do so because that is holy cause which God supports.
> 
> 
> I don't even watch Al-Jazeera, I know about Arab affairs. Nothing changed about Egypt, security was perfectly fine during Morsi's era. Fuel, yeah I heard that Egypt is buying fuel from Israel or something. Or natural gas or whatever.
> 
> And I know Al-Jazeera is biased, however they post much more factual content than Al-Arabiya. Al-Arabiya is also biased.
> 
> 
> 
> I am loyal to God and not to the earth. But didn't you just tell me I had to be loyal to Bashar? But you don't have to be loyal to Saudi Arabia? Double standard.
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't regain it, they could have kept it. I already told why you regained it, and Israel is not simple matter. The whole world stands behind it, there is a huge Christian effort to empower Israel further. Many Billions just in local funds go to Israel, let alone military/economic aid from other nations. Or that Abbas tries preventing us from getting independence. We would struggle for independence if it wasn't for Egypt/US/Israel/Jordan doing everything in their power to keep Abbas in charge and prevent any intifada.
> 
> And when we do struggle you tell us armed struggle is wrong. Now you guys believe in armed struggle?


dont think i dont understand what you want palstinians want other countries fu**up as your gaza that is why you support isil and brotherhood types around the region you want the fire to burn every one .every palstinian is a traitor in other countries waiting for the day he or she see this country destroyed i am sure what happened in syria and iraq made you a bit happy but still you want to see more death and destruction with every passing day i am more sure that there is no such thing called arab nationalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> dont think i dont understand what you want palstinians want other countries fu**up as your gaza that is why you support isil and brotherhood types around the region you want the fire to burn every one .every palstinian is a traitor in other countries waiting for the day he or she see this country destroyed i am sure what happened in syria and iraq made you a bit happy but still you want to see more death and destruction with every passing day i am more sure that there is no such thing called arab nationalism



Don't even try comparing IS to MB. MB is a professional, educated movement. Which does not tolerate retardness or extremism. MB takes part in many elections in Arab world, nobody regards them in the manner you do. MB does not support violence against the army in Egypt. And I am referring to MB in Egypt, I have nothing to do with them. They are Egyptians with their own political/social views and they have a right to have their own set of views. You are very intolerant of your own people. MB in Egypt follows Hanafi madhab and they are Egyptians. MB in Palestine is different in our views, we follow Shafia madhab also.

And we don't care for IS. And what you said about Palestinians is nonsense. Palestinians are educated people who help improve Arab nations. They aren't dumb backwards people like some Arabs are. The dangerous people in Arab world are extremist types and completely low IQ CC fundemnatlist intolerant secularists like you. You two make Arab nations backwards, the people in between are the people who can bring Arabs out of the ditch.

Your problem is you take informaiton from this guy:


----------



## 1000

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> dont think i dont understand what you want palstinians want other countries fu**up as your gaza that is why you support isil and brotherhood types around the region you want the fire to burn every one .every palstinian is a traitor in other countries waiting for the day he or she see this country destroyed i am sure what happened in syria and iraq made you a bit happy but still you want to see more death and destruction with every passing day i am more sure that there is no such thing called arab nationalism




A Majority of Arabs Oppose ISIL, Support Air strikes on the Group

See the pic

http://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/PLf...62/a3ae890d-6b3f-4699-9e69-2624824d5028.0.jpg
*

Palestinians, have the most positive view of ISIS.
*

'Negative' is the only negative view, the others are positive, therefor majority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> A Majority of Arabs Oppose ISIL, Support Air strikes on the Group
> 
> See the pic
> 
> http://cdn1.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/PLf...62/a3ae890d-6b3f-4699-9e69-2624824d5028.0.jpg
> *
> 
> Palestinians, have the most positive view of ISIS.*




The poll is very broad, positive to some extent could mean many things. Such as people finding the idea of an united Arab region under banner of Islam something positive. And it's not surprising considering that the Palestinians are under an occupation and hope for change in the Arab world to contribute to their independence.

Saudi's/Palestinians have similiar views when it comes to the first chart.



> *'Negative' is the only negative view*, the others are positive, therefor majority.




No it isn't, both red bars are negative/dissatisfactory opinions. Therefore making vast majority.\

You obviously didn't view the last chart which asks: "In general do you have positive or negative views of ISIl"?

Results in Attachement:

Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Tunisia have more positive views.

Edit: Not sure if this chart is referring to views or US policy, but if it is about US policy then it makes no sense. Palestinians do not have positive views of US policy in Arab world, not even 1%.


----------



## 1000

The last chart is about

_“All in all, how would you evaluate the foreign policy of the United States towards the Arab region? Is it Positive, Positive to some extent, Negative to some extent, or Negative?”_


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> The last chart is about
> 
> _“All in all, how would you evaluate the foreign policy of the United States towards the Arab region? Is it Positive, Positive to some extent, Negative to some extent, or Negative?”_



I realized that and edited my post.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> the Palestinians are under an occupation and hope for change in the Arab world to contribute to their independence.


good at least we are honest now so do you consider what is happening in iraq and syria helping you getting independence ?
how long do you think people will die for you do you know how many Egyptian died for you do you even remember them when you insulted Egypt or iraqi or syrian why do you want them to fight while you are in the US living the american dream ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> good at least we are honest now so do you consider what is happening in iraq and syria helping you getting independence ?



What's happening in Syria and Iraq is not related to Palestine. And I don't expect anything from Egypt, don't act up again. I don't want to embarrass you.



> how long do you think people will die for you do you know how many Egyptian died for you do you even remember them when you insulted Egypt or iraqi or syrian why do you want them to fight while you are in the US living the american dream ?



Hey dumbo who said I wantded you to die for me? 

And what American 'dream' am I living? That 'American dream' is for CC sympathizers who come drink alcohol and meet with Jewish Lobbyist groups.

I never insulted Iraqi's or Syrians. I side with the revolution in Syria. And I can insult whomever I wish, it's not only you who has right to insult people you joke of a people.

You Shahadeen you are probably one of those who believes this saying:
جند مصر خير أجناد الأرض

.........



You guys are so dumb you believe the Mujahideen prophecesized in hadith that will come from the Shaam are your soldiers. 

Walak Hajaah ya rajil titaaamr 3aleenah sha3bak sha3b nijs tab3 ightisaab. 

Your women can't walk around without getting sexually harrassed you have the worst sexual harrasement in all of Africa wa jaye ttitaamr 3aleenah 

Your army can't walk one step in Sinai without getting approval from Israel, and we are your first line of defense but you call it us terrorists who harm your country 

Man I never seen stupider people than the Arabs on this forum


----------



## 1000

Hazzy is going full retard again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

1000 said:


> Hazzy is going full retard again



Hazzy is teaching junky people who look down at Palestinians(Even though they are lowest of all humans on earth) a lesson without breaking the rules.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hazzy997 said:


> What's happening in Syria and Iraq is not related to Palestine. And I don't expect anything from Egypt, don't act up again. I don't want to embarrass you.


it was you who said palestinians want the events in syria and iraq to contribute to their independence.


Hazzy997 said:


> Hey dumbo who said I wantded you to die for me?


i will say it 1 time only you insult me i will insult back i will not cry to mods or do nothing if you not able to speak with respect then calling names is easy


Hazzy997 said:


> And what American 'dream' am I living? That 'American dream' is for CC sympathizers who come drink alcohol and meet with Jewish Lobbyist groups.


 why are you there anyway always cursing them why are you not in gaza or any islamic country



Hazzy997 said:


> I never insulted Iraqi's or Syrians. I side with the revolution in Syria. And I can insult whomever I wish, it's not only you who has right to insult people you joke of a people.
> 
> You Shahadeen you are probably one of those who believes this saying:
> جند مصر خير أجناد الأرض
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are so dumb you believe the Mujahideen prophecesized in hadith that will come from the Shaam are your soldiers.


i was talking about Egyptian soldiers who died in war because of palsitne then you come and insult Egypt this shows who you are
again calling me dumb this like a donkey calling humans stupid i am telling you if talking with respect means someone like you insult me then fu** this even if i get banned i will show you it is easy to use bad language or insult others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> it was you who said palestinians want the events in syria and iraq to contribute to their independence.



No I didn't, I clearly said those who have positive views of IS do so because they believe in an unitanarian state in the region. That does not mean they believe events there contribute to it. And by the way, many Muslims believe events in Syria are mentioned in hadith. I have no clue why you keep attributing to that to Palestinians as we are only Muslims in world. 



> i will say it 1 time only you insult me i will insult back i will not cry to mods or do nothing if you not able to speak with respect then calling names is easy



I don't cry to the mods, only when who does that is 1000. He will cry and report me and ruin conversation. GO ahead, I already know the insults pro-CC supporters, all dirty insults. But let me tell you, I don't have patience with dumb people, and know that I will ifdah 3ardak if you make any dirty insults. 



> why are you there anyway always cursing them why are you not in gaza or any islamic country



God gifted you with brain, use it. I stay here in order to contribute to my family that can't live normal life thanks to Egyptian supported siege. 



> i was talking about Egyptian soldiers who died in war because of palsitne then you come and insult Egypt this shows who you are



When were you talking about that? No you were not, you were talking about Syria and Iraq. And I already stated here that I respected Egyptian leadership from 48. 



> again calling me dumb this like a donkey calling humans stupid i am telling you if talking with respect means someone like you insult me then fu** this even if i get banned i will show you it is easy to use bad language or insult others



I didn't call you a donkey. 

Try to read Arabic properly.


----------



## al-Hasani

What's going on here brothers? Why are you fighting among each other instead of calling for unity and cooperation? Your behavior in this thread is unfortunately a mirror of how not only the ME/Arab World behaves by large but the Muslim world and much of the world.

@Hazzy997

Please calm down in the future. You are getting yourself banned again. I am going read your guys probably very "interesting" discussion now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police Sp-Op



Navy



Army



Upgraded Sa-6





Paratroopers



RDF



EAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian Armed Forces | Page 103

*Egypt reveals air defence upgrades*





A still from the video clearly shows a Tor short-range air defence system with the phased-array radar from the Tor-M2, rather than the mechanically scanned one used on the Tor-M1 that was previously known to be in Egyptian service. Source: Egyptian MoD




A still from the video of the Egyptian air defence exercise shows what looks like a TELAR from the Buk-M2 medium-range air defence system without any missiles. The associated 'Snow Drift' target acquisition radar can be seen in the background. The Buk-M2 was not previously known to be in Egyptian service. (Egyptian MoD)

_____________-
Egypt has acquired new or upgraded versions of its Russian-made Buk medium-range and Tor short-range surface-to-air missiles systems, a video of a recent air defence exercise that the Ministry of Defence released on 2 November has revealed.

The video shows what looks like a Buk-M2 transporter erector launcher and radar (TELAR) vehicle. Previously, Egypt had the Buk-M1-2 system with a TELAR, which had a mechanically scanned 'Fire Dome' radar that looked identical to the one used with the Buk-M1 system, but fired the new 9M317 missile. The Buk-M2 also uses the 9M317 missile, but its TELAR has a new phased-array radar.

According to its manufacturer, Almaz Antey, the Buk-M2 can simultaneously engage four times the number of targets than the Buk-M1-2.

While the associated command vehicles and 'Snow Drift' target acquisition radar were seen in the exercise footage, Egypt's old Buk-M1-2 TELARs were not on display, raising the possibility that they were upgraded with the new radar or exchanged for newer Buk-M2 counterparts.

Similarly, the video showed Tor systems with phased array target acquisition radars like the one used on the Tor-M2, rather than the mechanically scanned one on the Tor-M1 systems that Egypt has had in its inventory for several years.

The Tor-M2 can simultaneously engage four targets, rather than the one that the Tor-M1 can engage, making it a far more effective point-defence system against saturation attacks.

A Russian official has confirmed that Egypt has also acquired the S-300VM (Antey-2500) long-range SAM system, although it did not feature in the footage of the recent air defence exercise.

Vyacheslav Dzirkaln, the deputy director general of Russia's Commission for Military and Technology Cooperation with Foreign States, told the TASS news agency on 12 November: "Venezuela became the first recipient of this system, which is also known under the designation S-300VM. This year the Antey-2500 anti-aircraft system was received by Egypt."

Dzirkaln's comments confirmed a 23 September report by the Russian business daily_Vedomosti_ that cited unidentified defence industry officials and a source close to the leadership of the state arms export agency Rosoboronexport as saying Egypt had entered into an agreement to buy S-300VM long-range air defence systems for about USD500 million.






St Petersburg's _Fontanka_ newspaper reported on 11 September that the city's Kirov factory had an order to build 22 of the tracked vehicles used with the S-300VM system for an unidentified foreign customer.

The S-300VM is the current export version of a family of air defence systems developed in parallel with the S-300P series. It can use two different missiles, one for intercepting medium-range ballistic missiles, the other for air-breathing targets.

Almaz Antey said it can destroy all types of aircraft, including those with very low radar cross sections, cruise missiles, and tactical and medium-range ballistic missiles. It can simultaneously engage up to four targets out to a maximum range of 200 km and altitude of 25,000 m.
____________________-

Source ;
Egypt reveals air defence upgrades - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Kurdi

wtf is going on in Sinai?!


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Al-Kurdi said:


> wtf is going on in Sinai?!


war on terror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> war on terror



I remember mentioning to @Frogman that Egypt is about to see the IS on its soil very soon... apparently the oath of allegiance to the IS by these terrorists in the Sinai have started slowly


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Oscar said:


> I remember mentioning to @Frogman that Egypt is about to see the IS on its soil very soon... apparently the oath of allegiance to the IS by these terrorists in the Sinai have started slowly


what we need is cooperation between all muslim countries to finish off ISIL and same ideology groups most of us suffered because of them


----------



## SQ8

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what we need is cooperation between all muslim countries to finish off ISIL and same ideology groups most of us suffered because of them



This is not a military conflict. This is an idealogical one. The Egyptian armed force are equipped well enough to take out any terror cells but the actual fight has to come from the halls of the Al-Azhar university and other centre's of religious thought in Egypt and around the Muslim world. 


Which brings up an interesting thought as to why Egypt is focusing on a military upgrade in the conventional sense when the obvious(and not actual) threat perception seems to be now from terror groups and not an organized military?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Oscar said:


> This is not a military conflict. This is an idealogical one. The Egyptian armed force are equipped well enough to take out any terror cells but the actual fight has to come from the halls of the Al-Azhar university and other centre's of religious thought in Egypt and around the Muslim world.
> 
> 
> Which brings up an interesting thought as to why Egypt is focusing on a military upgrade in the conventional sense when the obvious(and not actual) threat perception seems to be now from terror groups and not an organized military?


maybe in the army they think this problem will be over soon and it is no threat just needs time


----------



## SQ8

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> maybe in the army they think this problem will be over soon and it is no threat just needs time



Hmm, perhaps President Sisi's military background is blinding him to this reality. But why is such an immediate revamp of the Egyptian military's equipment needed(apart from old aircraft)? All things considered, Libya is out of the picture..Israel is a no conflict possibility. and the Sudan is generally calm


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Oscar said:


> Hmm, perhaps President Sisi's military background is blinding him to this reality. But why is such an immediate revamp of the Egyptian military's equipment needed(apart from old aircraft)? All things considered, Libya is out of the picture..Israel is a no conflict possibility. and the Sudan is generally calm


the latest deals is not aimed at any one i think but to protect Egypt against any possible enemy


----------



## SQ8

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the latest deals is not aimed at any one i think but to protect Egypt against any possible enemy



Well, that seems a rather odd policy. Is it perhaps of the current ruler's military background that the military is getting such a large budget preference? 

And what of the latest order for Block-50/52.. have they all been delivered?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Oscar said:


> Well, that seems a rather odd policy. Is it perhaps of the current ruler's military background that the military is getting such a large budget preference?
> 
> And what of the latest order for Block-50/52.. have they all been delivered?


i dont know anything about F16s but protecting the country skies with the best air defense and jets is the best policy i read on the news that our friends in the gulf are helping financing the deal with russia our economy right now is not in good condition


----------



## Ceylal

Oscar said:


> All things considered,* Libya* is out of the picture..Israel is a no conflict possibility. and the *Sudan *is generally calm


That the two threats that Egypt is dealing with. Libya is a total chaos and fighting between militia and government forced are keeping Egyptian forces on their toes. Sudan has always been unfriendly to Egypt under El Bachir.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Al-Kurdi said:


> wt* is going on in Sinai?!










Oscar said:


> ...
> 
> And what of the latest order for Block-50/52.. have they all been delivered?







2:54


----------



## Frogman

Oscar said:


> I remember mentioning to @Frogman that Egypt is about to see the IS on its soil very soon... apparently the oath of allegiance to the IS by these terrorists in the Sinai have started slowly



ABM has already vowed allegiance to IS.



> Which brings up an interesting thought as to why Egypt is focusing on a military upgrade in the conventional sense when the obvious(and not actual) threat perception seems to be now from terror groups and not an organized military?



The Army has reacted to the growing threat of armed terrorist groups. For instance it has introduced new indigenous and foreign MRAPs, new miniature UAV, and has introduced caged armor to older APC models such as the Fahd.

The largest response was the creation of the air mobile Rapid Deployment Forces.






Could you please delete the last few pages of irrelevant flame wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Interior Minister inspects Central Security Forces Special Operations teams and lays the foundation for the largest urban training area in the Middle East which will cover over 90 acres.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police Sp-Op

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wasteland

Oscar said:


> Well, that seems a rather odd policy. Is it perhaps of the current ruler's military background that the military is getting such a large budget preference?
> 
> And what of the latest order for Block-50/52.. have they all been delivered?




Actually there's a danger to Egypt from the sea, it's Turkey, they're trying to take over the Mediterranean gas fields, the mentally deranged Erdogan might try to declare war on Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Actually there's a danger to Egypt from the sea, it's Turkey, they're trying to take over the Mediterranean gas fields, the mentally deranged Erdogan might try to declare war on Egypt.


BS!
All the gas discovered so far are in Syrian, Lebanese and Israeli/gaza srip waters...Why does Turkey want to attack Egypt for gas that does not exist yet...
The problem is mainly ideological.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police RDU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Wasteland said:


> Actually there's a danger to Egypt from the sea, it's Turkey, they're trying to take over the Mediterranean gas fields, the mentally deranged Erdogan might try to declare war on Egypt.




you can join egypt you freak.


Why are arabs so weird with ther millitary stuff? a lot of show of.


----------



## Wasteland

The freak is your president, the new Hitler.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wasteland

Napolitano will put a Carcano cartridge in his booty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Then you stupids can join greece with your poor navy.


----------



## Wasteland

Poor navy? lol, so tell me, how many aircraft carriers does Turkey have? none  how many destroyers? none  Oh trust me, Erdogan doesn't want _Caio Duilio and Durand de la penne_ near his borders  these two can handle Erdogan's whole navy fleet


----------



## Ceylal

Wasteland said:


> Poor navy? lol, so tell me, how many aircraft carriers does Turkey have? none  how many destroyers? none  Oh trust me, Erdogan doesn't want _Caio Duilio and Durand de la penne_ near his borders  these two can handle Erdogan's whole navy fleet


Italians were never known for their battle skills...They have always preferred ovens to tanks..And Turkish have been plowing the sees for almost 500 years...


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Ceylal said:


> Italians were never known for their battle skills...They have always preferred ovens to tanks..And Turkish have been plowing the sees for almost 500 years...


what about the roman empire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Oublious said:


> Then you stupids can join greece with your poor navy.


italian greek and egyptian navy is poor and turkey navy can take them out is that what you think ?


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> Italians were never known for their battle skills...They have always preferred ovens to tanks..And Turkish have been plowing the sees for almost 500 years...




The Italians have a long history of maritime prowess in the Mediteranean starting with their Roman forefathers,passing through the Middle Ages with the Venetians ,the Genoese and men like Andrea Doria (leader of the Christian fleet at Prevezza-granted that didn't go to well),Marcantonio Colonna,Gianandrea Doria,Agostino Barbarigo (leaders of the Holy League Fleet at Lepanto),Christopher Columbus,etc ,reaching to today's Italian Navy which is an impressive fleet for the Mediteranean in a continous process of modernisation with the introduction of the FREMM's.Don't get me started on their ship and weapon building capabilities which are also impressive.

Judging them only on WW2 standards is unfair.


----------



## flamer84

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what about the roman empire




I fail to see how a Navy that builds its own pocket aircraft carriers (Cavour,Garibaldi),Destroyers (latest Horizzonte class),modern frigates (FREMM's),LHD's,submarines (latest 212 series) ,AntiShip missiles (Teseo/Otomat),etc,can be taken so lightly by some in forums.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

flamer84 said:


> I fail to see how a Navy that builds its own pocket aircraft carriers (Cavour,Garibaldi),Destroyers (latest Horizzonte class),modern frigates (FREMM's),LHD's,submarines (latest 212 series) ,AntiShip missiles (Teseo/Otomat),etc,can be taken so lightly by some in forums.


italian navy is a great power but sometimes people dont mention italia or spain or germany they say europeans maybe that is the reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

flamer84 said:


> The Italians have a long history of maritime prowess in the Mediteranean starting with their Roman forefathers,passing through the Middle Ages with the Venetians ,the Genoese and men like Andrea Doria (leader of the Christian fleet at Prevezza-granted that didn't go to well),Marcantonio Colonna,Gianandrea Doria,Agostino Barbarigo (leaders of the Holy League Fleet at Lepanto),Christopher Columbus,etc ,reaching to today's Italian Navy which is an impressive fleet for the Mediteranean in a continous process of modernisation with the introduction of the FREMM's.Don't get me started on their ship and weapon building capabilities which are also impressive.
> 
> Judging them only on WW2 standards is unfair.


i also read that the first frogmen successful operation was italian


----------



## flamer84

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> italian navy is a great power but sometimes people dont mention italia or spain or germany they say europeans maybe that is the reason




Yeah,i guess mainly because most weapons today are developed in cooperation by the European powerhouses:

Horrizonte destroyers-France+ Italy
FREMM frigates-France+ Italy
Type 212 Subs-Italy+Germany
Sylver launchers for Aster Family-UK+France+Italy
SCALP Naval-France+UK+Italy...etc,etc

Altough in recession,the Spaniards are also a force to be reckoned with in the Med Sea with their 5 Alvaro De Bazan frigates.Those are seriously powefull ships,if not the most powerfull in the Med,in my opinion.

Anyway,stating that the Turkish fleet (which is impressive) will simply outclass the Greek and Egyptian ones is simply childlish.The Greek fleet is pretty good,the Egyptian one also and it's modernising fast (see the Submarine,the Ambassador attack boats and Gowind contracts).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Colnol General Sedki Sobhi inspects elements from the Armed Force's Fire and Rescue and watches a demonstration.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=341270646052796


----------



## Frogman

Police Rapid Deployment units demonstrate their skills after undergoing military orientated training with the Navy Special Forces Brigade.






Footage of the training, some aspects are similar to that of the BUD/SEAL course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

Wasteland said:


> Poor navy? lol, so tell me, how many aircraft carriers does Turkey have? none  how many destroyers? none  Oh trust me, Erdogan doesn't want _Caio Duilio and Durand de la penne_ near his borders  these two can handle Erdogan's whole navy fleet




How old are you?

You have to update your warfare within this post, ther is no more destroyers. Aircraft carier is needed when you are attacking a country on the other side of the world(americans). I will tell you if a war break out between egypt, we wont invade egypt ther is no reason for. Our fight is in the sea, with the capaballity to hit target in the sea and ground ther will be deepstrike operations.

They wil use stand of munitons like SOM, Harpoon and Popeye missiles. When they destroyed a lot of ships of Egypt our war with egypt will end. Ther is no intention to fight egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ResurgentIran

Oublious said:


> How old are you?
> 
> You have to update your warfare within this post, ther is no more destroyers. Aircraft carier is needed when you are attacking a country on the other side of the world(americans). I will tell you if a war break out between egypt, we wont invade egypt ther is no reason for. Our fight is in the sea, with the capaballity to hit target in the sea and ground ther will be deepstrike operations.
> 
> They wil use stand of munitons like SOM, Harpoon and Popeye missiles. When they destroyed a lot of ships of Egypt our war with egypt will end. Ther is no intention to fight egypt.



Fecking delusional tork. You have been listening too much to AKP ottoman TV. lol
Its unbelievable the pedestal you have put yourself on. Your kind has been coming to the Iran forum regularly like a loud ape, and now you are over here as well to show off what kind of arrogant pompous pricks you are.

Come down to reality, know your limits and kindly STFU!
Im sick of your arrogant delusional kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

flamer84 said:


> I fail to see how a Navy that builds its own pocket aircraft carriers (Cavour,Garibaldi),Destroyers (latest Horizzonte class),modern frigates (FREMM's),LHD's,submarines (latest 212 series) ,AntiShip missiles (Teseo/Otomat),etc,can be taken so lightly by some in forums.



He was referi


Oublious said:


> How old are you?
> 
> You have to update your warfare within this post, ther is no more destroyers. Aircraft carier is needed when you are attacking a country on the other side of the world(americans). I will tell you if a war break out between egypt, we wont invade egypt ther is no reason for. Our fight is in the sea, with the capaballity to hit target in the sea and ground ther will be deepstrike operations.
> 
> They wil use stand of munitons like SOM, Harpoon and Popeye missiles. When they destroyed a lot of ships of Egypt our war with egypt will end. Ther is no intention to fight egypt.



A war with Egypt would mean all your exports to Gulf Region will end since not a single Turkish Ship will pass through the Suez canal . You cant afford to enter a war with a Country like Egypt so stop your dilusional dreams , enough your isolated in the region right now .


----------



## mahatir

ResurgentIran said:


> Fecking delusional tork. You have been listening too much to AKP ottoman TV. lol
> Its unbelievable the pedestal you have put yourself on. Your kind has been coming to the Iran forum regularly like a loud ape, and now you are over here as well to show off what kind of arrogant pompous pricks you are.
> 
> Come down to reality, know your limits and kindly STFU!
> Im sick of your arrogant delusional kind.



They are basically going to war with Everyone these days except martians


----------



## Oublious

ResurgentIran said:


> Fecking delusional tork. You have been listening too much to AKP ottoman TV. lol
> Its unbelievable the pedestal you have put yourself on. Your kind has been coming to the Iran forum regularly like a loud ape, and now you are over here as well to show off what kind of arrogant pompous pricks you are.
> 
> Come down to reality, know your limits and kindly STFU!
> Im sick of your arrogant delusional kind.



Yo shit iron, we arte talking about a situation what wil happen when a war wil break out. The italian pizza told me childish things. So i did give hime a answer what will happen.


If someone have to shut fu up is you shit ironion member. Go fabricate fake news and ironion uav..


----------



## ResurgentIran

Oublious said:


> Yo shit iron, we arte talking about a situation what wil happen when a war wil break out. The italian pizza told me childish things. So i did give hime a answer what will happen.
> 
> 
> If someone have to shut fu up is you shit ironion member. Go fabricate fake news and ironion uav..


----------



## Wasteland

Oublious said:


> How old are you?
> 
> I will tell you if a war break out between egypt, we wont invade egypt there is no reason for.




Huh whaat, invade what? lol, go learn about the Egyptian-Ottoman war kid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

ResurgentIran said:


>


----------



## Oublious

Wasteland said:


> Huh whaat, invade what? lol, go learn about the Egyptian-Ottoman war kid



You are dumb too brutus?

You mentioned aircraft carier and destroyers. Ther is no reason to talk with you further, go play battlefield. and now you are talking abouy ottoman egypt war...


----------



## Wasteland

There we go, the chick runs away


----------



## Oublious

Wasteland said:


> There we go, the chick runs away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what about the roman empire


They didn't have naval war...Most of their battle were in land. The Ottomans controlled the sea lanes...


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> The Italians have a long history of maritime prowess in the Mediteranean starting with their Roman forefathers,passing through the Middle Ages with the Venetians ,the Genoese and men like Andrea Doria (leader of the Christian fleet at Prevezza-granted that didn't go to well),Marcantonio Colonna,Gianandrea Doria,Agostino Barbarigo (leaders of the Holy League Fleet at Lepanto),Christopher Columbus,etc ,reaching to today's Italian Navy which is an impressive fleet for the Mediteranean in a continous process of modernisation with the introduction of the FREMM's.Don't get me started on their ship and weapon building capabilities which are also impressive.
> 
> Judging them only on WW2 standards is unfair.


You miss interpreted my reply...Italian are not into wars, I am not discussing their actual capabilities if they were put into corner. Nobody knows how well or how bad their military power can be. But in past conflict, were their troops were present, they were never as eager and active as for ex the British were...In both Gulf war, in the first after one of their pilots died in combat they withdrew from combat duties , and in the second, I don't even remember if they participated...


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi will start a European tour on Monday, with Italy as his first destination, followed by the Vatican and France .

El-Sisi starts European tour of Italy, Vatican and France - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

________________________________
*Contrats d’armements*

Sur le plan économique, les discussions doivent se poursuivre sur des contrats d’armements militaires. Après l’annonce en juin de l’achat de quatre corvettes DCNS, l’Egypte pourrait se procurer deux corvettes supplémentaires. Les discussions devraient également porter sur la modernisation de la flotte aérienne égyptienne, composée notamment de Mirage 5 et 2000, et le renforcement de la défense aérienne égyptienne. L’achat de 24 avions Rafale a été évoqué comme option. « Les nouveaux contrats dépendent de ce que la France peut fournir. Si la France comprend la situation actuelle et nous offre des facilités, ce sera un critère important », plaide le président égyptien. D’autres investissements français seront évoqués, dans le cadre notamment des mégaprojets lancés par l’Egypte, lors d’une rencontre prévue entre la délégation égyptienne et une délégation du Medef.


La Libye au cœur de la visite du président égyptien en France

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Navy SF




*


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

N. Sinai


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> They didn't have naval war...Most of their battle were in land. The Ottomans controlled the sea lanes...




After the Punic Wars(in which they quickly adapted to naval warfare against Carthage) ,the Med basically became a Roman sea.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Factory 200*
*




*
*M1A1*


----------



## Ceylal

flamer84 said:


> After the Punic Wars(in which they quickly adapted to naval warfare against Carthage) ,the Med basically became a Roman sea.


Flamer it was inland mostly. No naval battle were recorded even the Roman had a strong fleet...Turkey thru the piracy , were at war all the time...That what I was getting at..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*L'Egypte veut s'offrir une frégate FREMM*
*
L'Egypte veut s'offrir une frégate FREMM





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Plus de 600 millions d'euros, c'est la valeur de cette frégate multimissions FREMM que Le Caire souhaite acquérir. La France est prête à lui livrer la frégate Normandie en voie de finition

Décidément, l'appétit des militaires égyptiens pour les matériels d'armement tricolores est insatiable. Après les corvettes Gowind (quatre signées pour 1 milliard d'euros et deux en voie de l'être) et les Rafale (un intérêt pour 24 appareils pour 3,6 milliards d'euros) notamment, Le Caire voudrait en outre acquérir une frégate multi-missions FREMM très rapidement, selon des sources concordantes. Pour 2015, assure-t-on à La Tribune.

D'un montant de plus de 600 millions d'euros (hors armement), cette frégate anti-sous-marine, qui serait en quelque sorte le navire amiral de la flotte égyptienne, devra être prête pour la fin des travaux d'élargissement du canal de Suez l'année prochaine. Après le Maroc (1 exemplaire), ce serait au tour de l'Égypte de s'offrir ce bijou technologique français.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

According to French financial newspaper _La Tribune_, Egypt would like to quickly procure a FREMM multi-mission frigate from France, following the deal the country has just signed with DCNS for four Gowind 2500 corvettes (the lead ship to be built in France and the 3 others to be built in Egypt as part of a transfer of technology). Egypt is reported to have requested a FREMM for as early as 2015.

La Tribune is reporting that France could sell Aquitaine class Frigate _Normandie _which is set to be delivered to the French Navy by year end.

This would come as a surprise however because _Normandie_, the 2nd ship of the class, is fitted with 16x Sylver A70 vertical launch systems, wiring and all the necessary equipment (including mission computers) to launch MBDA's Naval Cruise Missiles (NCN). NCM are subject to very strict export regulations and the sole FREMM exported by DCNS to date, the Royal Moroccan Navy _Mohammed VI_ is fitted with only 16x Sylver A50 vertical launch systems for the surface to air missiles. It is missing the 16x A70 launchers for the cruise missiles.

_Navy Recognition_ believes a FREMM fitted with A70 launchers and NCM systems would not get the green light to be exported to Egypt. _Normandie_ could still be modified and see all her NCM related equipment removed but an easier solution would be to deliver _Languedoc _(the third FREMM for the French Navy, Fourth in the series) which started sea trials last month and which may not have all the equipment installed yet. Better yet: If the rumor proves to be verified in the future, it would make more sense to deliver the next hull in the series (expected to be named _Auvergne) _which is still under construction at the Lorient shipyard. It is unclear whether this hull could be ready as early as next year however.

Contacted by Navy Recognition, DCNS didn't wish to comment on the rumor.






Egypt would be interested in purchasing a FREMM multi-mission frigate from France

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

"A Message From the Sinai" 25/11/2014 11 militants killed in operations, great footage.






Formations from the Central and Northern Military HQs and Rapid Deployment Forces are inspected by Colonel General Sedki Sobhi before being deployed in order to protect vital state institutions against attacks during planned opposition protests. Great footage here again, and footage that confirms that Unit 777 ICT&HR have adopted the ARX-160SF.
































.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Deployment of formations tasked with protecting vital state institutions.


----------



## flamer84

Ceylal said:


> Flamer it was inland mostly. No naval battle were recorded even the Roman had a strong fleet...Turkey thru the piracy , were at war all the time...That what I was getting at..



Battle of Mylae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Battle of Tyndaris - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Battle of Cape Ecnomus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Battle of the Egadi Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Battle of Myonessus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Battle of the Eurymedon (190 BC) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Battle of Tenedos (73 BC) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pompey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Caesar's invasions of Britain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Battle of Actium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mare Nostrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

@Frogman 

What is standard uniform for Egyptian army? And are the ground forces going to get modernization soon? Also the standard rifle is akm, right? I prefer they stay with that considering enviroment and other issues...it suits them fine.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

#N.Sinai
#War_on_Terrorism

M60A3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> @Frogman
> 
> What is standard uniform for Egyptian army? And are the ground forces going to get modernization soon? Also the standard rifle is akm, right? I prefer they stay with that considering enviroment and other issues...it suits them fine.



The uniform depends on which branch, arms, unit and or mission a soldier or operator is in. The current standard uniform (issued across the board) is the Egyptian variant of the US designed desert camouflage uniform.






The US woodland M81 design is also extensively used and new Multicam designs have been introduced. Forces using the M81 are for the majority of cases either with the Republican Guard, Paratroopers, or with the Navy Special Forces Brigade. While Multicam is almost exclusively used by the Navy SFB and Paras.


















The EAF has been issued new digital camouflage 






Last but definitely not least the Special Forces. They are still using the legendary choc chipped desert camo.






The infantry is being issued new gear but it will take time to be rolled out across the entire Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Operation Sinai 

"A Message From Sinai" 30/11/14 3 militants killed, two dozen arrested. Great footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> The uniform depends on which branch, arms, unit and or mission a soldier or operator is in. The current standard uniform (issued across the board) is the Egyptian variant of the US designed desert camouflage uniform.
> 
> View attachment 159221
> 
> 
> The US woodland M81 design is also extensively used and new Multicam designs have been introduced. Forces using the M81 are for the majority of cases either with the Republican Guard, Paratroopers, or with the Navy Special Forces Brigade. While Multicam is almost exclusively used by the Navy SFB and Paras.
> 
> View attachment 159229
> View attachment 159230
> View attachment 159231
> View attachment 159232
> View attachment 159234
> 
> 
> The EAF has been issued new digital camouflage
> 
> View attachment 159235
> 
> 
> Last but definitely not least the Special Forces. They are still using the legendary choc chipped desert camo.
> 
> View attachment 159236
> 
> 
> The infantry is being issued new gear but it will take time to be rolled out across the entire Army.



Is that a M60 I see?


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Is that a M60 I see?



In the first photo of post #1708 that's a M60A3 firing at empty En vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

I have read from multiple sources that Egypt is manufacturing Chinese ASN-209 type UAV with license, wikipedia article goes far as claiming that 21 are in service, but I haven't managed to find a single picture of these UAV's in Egyptian service. 

Are all those reports faulty?


----------



## Frogman

Broccoli said:


> I have read from multiple sources that Egypt is manufacturing Chinese ASN-209 type UAV with license, wikipedia article goes far as claiming that 21 are in service, but I haven't managed to find a single picture of these UAV's in Egyptian service.
> 
> Are all those reports faulty?



Nope. The Arab Organisation for Industrialization produces the ASN-209 under licence for the EAF, As always with the Egyptian Armed Forces there won't be any pictures or footage of drones in operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

Frogman said:


> Nope. The Arab Organisation for Industrialization produces the ASN-209 under licence for the EAF, As always with the Egyptian Armed Forces there won't be any pictures or footage of drones in operation.



I remember seeing a picture what showed monitor behind Egyptian general and it was claimed to be broadcasting live video from an anti-terror operation... how likely it is that aerial video was coming from a ASN-209?


----------



## Frogman

Broccoli said:


> I remember seeing a picture what showed monitor behind Egyptian general and it was claimed to be broadcasting live video from an anti-terror operation... how likely it is that aerial video was coming from a ASN-209?



Could have been from any other UAV in service for instance the Cabure and Yarra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

The only photo available is a small scale model (for show) in some Egyptian conference for technology and aviation, you can see it next to the K-8E model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

EAF F-16D Block 52






Egyptian Special Forces Second Lieutenant pictured with an FN MAG and AKM in Northern Sinai.









Unit 777 with their Bahraini counterparts






Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade personnel at the Nato Maritime Interdirection Operational Training Centre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rmi5

@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY 
Egypt is one of my favorite countries. Is there any list of the equipments of Egyptian military forces? I just know that you guys have big fleets of Abrams, and F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

rmi5 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> Egypt is one of my favorite countries. Is there any list of the equipments of Egyptian military forces? I just know that you guys have big fleets of Abrams, and F-16s.


thanks 
here is a link 
Equipment of the modern Egyptian Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force pilot who has amassed over 4000 hours on the F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC




----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy with its Hellenic counterpart conduct joint exercise "Alexanderpolis 2014" in Greek territorial waters.

















Egyptian Air Force pilot next to his F-16






Egyptian M2K pilots in Greece






Unit 777

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Navy with its Hellenic counterpart conduct joint exercise "Alexanderpolis 2014" in Greek territorial waters.
> View attachment 176043
> View attachment 176044
> View attachment 176045
> View attachment 176046
> View attachment 176047
> 
> 
> Egyptian Air Force pilot next to his F-16
> 
> View attachment 176048
> 
> 
> Egyptian M2K pilots in Greece
> 
> View attachment 176049
> 
> 
> Unit 777
> 
> View attachment 176050














​It's good to see growing ties between the Arab world and Greece as almost neighbors and regions of a long common history. Well, Egypt shares sea borders with Greece if I am not wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> It's good to see growing ties between the Arab world and Greece as almost neighbors and regions of a long common history. Well, Egypt shares sea borders with Greece if I am not wrong?



The relationship between Egypt and Greece is a historic one. Both nations share an intertwined history as a result of our imperial pasts and there is a significant Greek population in Egypt. Military ties between both nations is strong and we hold annual joint exercises. We are also on the Greek side of the Cypriot issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Frogman said:


> The relationship between Egypt and Greece is a historic one. Both nations share an intertwined history as a result of our imperial pasts and there is a significant Greek population in Egypt. Military ties between both nations is strong and we hold annual joint exercises. We are also on the Greek side of the Cypriot issue.



True. Hellenic culture was also spread by the Romans who had a presence in the Arab world that stretched from Northern Hijaz to modern-day Algeria for quite some time. The Semitic civilizations of the Near East also influenced Greece and vice versa.
Greece is a neighbor of the Arab world and cooperation should take place just like it takes place with Spain, Italy etc. KSA and Greece also have military ties but not as strong as those Egypt have. Ties with the Horn of Africa, Sub-Saharan Africa, the ME itself etc. should also increase. After all this is our neighborhood whether we like it or not.

Bro, can you update me on the situation in Sinai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

> Bro, can you update me on the situation in Sinai?



ABM are severely depleted and their allegiance to IS hasn't had an effect. The recent reinforcements from the 2nd and 3rd Armies to central Sinai have all but closed any chance of militants escaping Northern Sinai to the east bank or any of the Canal cities. The buffer zone with the Gaza strip is being extended to 1km after more tunnels were discovered, ABM is no longer able to retreat to Gaza for training or R&R with Jaish Al-Islam. 

The recent reinforcement of Rapid Deployment Forces (to Northern Sinai) has been incredibly beneficial. However, the Interior (Security Forces) continues to face the brunt of casualties as a result of terrorists targeting off duty personnel. The most recent deadly attack was the one on a Navy patrol boat but that didn't end too well for the terrorists either.

Civilian casualties have been steadily increasing in the past few months, as result of terrorists targeting them for helping the Army (while ABM calls them Israeli spies) and as a result of clashes between them and the forces. What is worrying though is in the most recent ABM video release they called upon the people of Sinai to help them, and threatened them that if they did not and instead helped the Army they would face death.

Slowly but surely the threat in Northern Sinai is diminishing, what is starting to worry the Armed Forces now is the threat from Ansar Alsharia (and IS) from Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKINCI

Frogman said:


> The relationship between Egypt and Greece is a historic one. Both nations share an intertwined history as a result of our imperial pasts and there is a significant Greek population in Egypt. Military ties between both nations is strong and we hold annual joint exercises. We are also on the Greek side of the Cypriot issue.



You were on the our side before sisi's coup. It seems to me Egyptian rulers suddenly converted to Judaism or Christianity.


----------



## Frogman

AKINCI said:


> You were on the our side before sisi's coup. It seems to me Egyptian rulers suddenly converted to Judaism or Christianity.



No, before the coup/revolution Egypt was a neutral observer and enjoyed strong ties with all three nations involved in the dispute. After the Turkish executive decided to sever diplomatic relations and interfere in Egyptian affairs the FM and the Presidency decided to lobby against Turkey in the UN (and as a result you lost your security council seat) and strengthen our relationship with Cyprus and Greece.

I'm disappointed that you believe a persons religious beliefs can influence their politics, and that they will not look out for the nations interests because of it. Coming from a person who lives in a secular nation with a multitude of religious and ethnic minorities it is incredibly disappointing. Not sure what the modern day father of Turkey would say about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> No, before the coup/revolution Egypt was a neutral observer and enjoyed strong ties with all three nations involved in the dispute. After the Turkish executive decided to sever diplomatic relations and interfere in Egyptian affairs the FM and the Presidency decided to lobby against Turkey in the UN (and as a result you lost your security council seat) and strengthen our relationship with Cyprus and Greece.
> 
> I'm disappointed that you believe a persons religious beliefs can influence their politics, and that they will not look out for the nations interests because of it. Coming from a person who lives in a secular nation with a multitude of religious and ethnic minorities it is incredibly disappointing. Not sure what the modern day father of Turkey would say about that.



Don't you think the new administration would become anti-Turkey anyways? Because ruling party is MB? Like they did with Hamas. Now they want to want put their armed brigades on terrorist list. The new administration was planning that from the beginning.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Don't you think the new administration would become anti-Turkey anyways? Because ruling party is MB? Like they did with Hamas. Now they want to want put their armed brigades on terrorist list. The new administration was planning that from the beginning.



Nope, it was the Turkish administration at the time that decided to cut ties, the Egyptian FM has reiterated time and time again that it has no problem with reestablishing ties, and both nations nearly did so at the UN but Erdogan torpedoed it as usual. 

The only obstacle to reestablishing ties is Erdogan, I don't think any other members of the ruling party are as rabidly anti Egyptian administration as he is and Turkeys own FM wants to reestablish ties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Nope, it was the Turkish administration at the time that decided to cut ties, the Egyptian FM has reiterated time and time again that it has no problem with reestablishing ties, and both nations nearly did so at the UN but Erdogan torpedoed it as usual.
> 
> The only obstacle to reestablishing ties is Erdogan, I don't think any other members of the ruling party are as rabidly anti Egyptian administration as he is and Turkeys own FM wants to reestablish ties.



So why is current administration anti-Hamas? They refuse to even discuss cease fire implementation and have not made any mention of negotiations that are supposed to take place. And then asking interpol to put a respected scholar on their list. Means Egyptian adminstration has irrational agenda.


----------



## al-Hasani

Frogman said:


> ABM are severely depleted and their allegiance to IS hasn't had an effect. The recent reinforcements from the 2nd and 3rd Armies to central Sinai have all but closed any chance of militants escaping Northern Sinai to the east bank or any of the Canal cities. The buffer zone with the Gaza strip is being extended to 1km after more tunnels were discovered, ABM is no longer able to retreat to Gaza for training or R&R with Jaish Al-Islam.
> 
> The recent reinforcement of Rapid Deployment Forces (to Northern Sinai) has been incredibly beneficial. However, the Interior (Security Forces) continues to face the brunt of casualties as a result of terrorists targeting off duty personnel. The most recent deadly attack was the one on a Navy patrol boat but that didn't end too well for the terrorists either.
> 
> Civilian casualties have been steadily increasing in the past few months, as result of terrorists targeting them for helping the Army (while ABM calls them Israeli spies) and as a result of clashes between them and the forces. What is worrying though is in the most recent ABM video release they called upon the people of Sinai to help them, and threatened them that if they did not and instead helped the Army they would face death.
> 
> Slowly but surely the threat in Northern Sinai is diminishing, what is starting to worry the Armed Forces now is the threat from Ansar Alsharia (and IS) from Libya.



Thanks for the reply bro. Much appreciated.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> ABM are severely depleted and their allegiance to IS hasn't had an effect. The recent reinforcements from the 2nd and 3rd Armies to central Sinai have all but closed any chance of militants escaping Northern Sinai to the east bank or any of the Canal cities. The buffer zone with the Gaza strip is being extended to 1km after more tunnels were discovered, ABM is no longer able to retreat to Gaza for training or R&R with Jaish Al-Islam.
> 
> The recent reinforcement of Rapid Deployment Forces (to Northern Sinai) has been incredibly beneficial. However, the Interior (Security Forces) continues to face the brunt of casualties as a result of terrorists targeting off duty personnel. The most recent deadly attack was the one on a Navy patrol boat but that didn't end too well for the terrorists either.
> 
> Civilian casualties have been steadily increasing in the past few months, as result of terrorists targeting them for helping the Army (while ABM calls them Israeli spies) and as a result of clashes between them and the forces. What is worrying though is in the most recent ABM video release they called upon the people of Sinai to help them, and threatened them that if they did not and instead helped the Army they would face death.
> 
> Slowly but surely the threat in Northern Sinai is diminishing, what is starting to worry the Armed Forces now is the threat from Ansar Alsharia (and IS) from Libya.



Holy shit you're a liar. There's no such thing as ABM retreating to Gaza. You can't accept fact that ABM are Egyptian residents of Sinai that don't like any Egyptian administration. They were flexible with Morsi because he visited them and held dialogue. No such thing as training with Jaysh-Al-Islam either. Typical lying Godless secular Arab, nobody has training in Gaza unless approved by Hamas. Jaysh-Al-Islam is not a actual organization either, they are just reinforcements that deal with some areas in Gaza Strip. And took part in operation 'Wahm Almutabadid'. We have no interference in Egypt's internal affairs. And tunnels will stay open as long as border is closed and no commercial trade is allowed. Stop following Israeli orders of keeping borders closed if you don't want us to smuggle goods into our territory. Which actually is only source of income for almost everyone in east Sinai and to Al-Arish. The only reason any buildings exist was because of us. Before Hamas was elected Sinai was deserted and its people had no opportunities. Now it is something different which Egyptian pro-Israel adminstration wants to destroy.

Typical Arab retard, always blames internal problems on others. You have 99 problems and Gaza isn't one of them. And we could care less about your Kaftah army. We have no interest in dealing with them in anything.

You Arab retards should be proud of yourselves, more anti-Resistance than Westerners. Even Westerners support our Resistance more than you do. Stupid adminstrations in Saudi Arabia/Egypt pro-Israel up the *** go phuck yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Falcon29

Calm down bro. Not sure if this post was aimed at me too? I don't know what is going on anymore as I do not follow the events on a daily basis as I imagine that @Frogman does so I just asked him about the current situation. No sides are perfect and everyone has their faults. Frogman is a good user and we should keep the disagreements civil. Not sure what Arabs got to do with anything either? 99% of all Arabs support Palestine and want better leaders. Those that don't are just living in denial.


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> @Falcon29
> 
> Calm down bro. Not sure if this post was aimed at me too? I don't know what is going on anymore as I do not follow the events on a daily basis as I imagine that @Frogman does so I just asked him about the current situation. No sides are perfect and everyone has their faults. Frogman is a good user and we should keep the disagreements civil. Not sure what Arabs got to do with anything either? 99% of all Arabs support Palestine and want better leaders. Those that don't are just living in denial.



My post is about the situation which is desperate and someone here thinks it's okay to spread lies in order to justify immoral-less, anti-Arab, anti-Muslim actions which put 60% of our people in unemployment. Unable to get more than 5 hours of electricity per day, unable to get clean water, unable to get proper nutrition, with tens of thousands sleeping in tents during winter because Egypt's government along with Israel/PA are purposely delaying reconstruction efforts while the streets are flooding and people are catching many diseases. I'm sick of this bullshit, yes it is aimed at Saudi Arabia and Egypt's current government because they are responsible for this. He complains about smuggling tunnels but his government refuses to allow commercial trade for the Strip and refuses to support effort to built a port in Gaza. They literally cancelled part of agreement and aren't even responding to government in Gaza. You tell us point at Israel, yes we do. And these governments of yours are supporting Israel. Egypt's leader during war on Gaza told Israel not to make any meaningful agreement which will bring relief in order to 'put pressure on Hamas'. If Egypt wants nothing to do with Gaza than use your Arab influence to build seaport and airport so they can be independent. But instead these coward, shameful adminstrations want it to remain this way because they hate anything called resistance against Israel. Only acceptable action is to contribute to their occupation and allow it to continue.

During war they were putting bodies of children in icecream coolers because nobody wants to treat them. Egypt only approved few people for medical treatment. There are cases where father and child are wounded but only one can get treatemnt, father chose to pass away to let son get treatemnets. There's no way 2,200 Palestinians would have died had we been able to get medical supplies for them or infrastructure to build new hospitals.And this stupid godless idiot is happy to see that. You wonder I'm pro-MB, well now you know.

Europeans are offering a hand before Arabs are. Because they have sorrow and regret over what they did. Unlike Arabs who keep spreading bogus propaganda on their media to get people to ignore what's happening.


----------



## Frogman

> There's no such thing as ABM retreating to Gaza



The official said the militants tried to *escape to Gaza* using two cars after the attack, but were "dealt with", MENA said, without adding any further details.

Egypt says border attack undertaken by Gaza, Sinai militants| Reuters




> You can't accept fact that ABM are Egyptian residents of Sinai that don't like any Egyptian administration



The majority of ABM are Egyptian, however, they are from the mainland, even the mufti of ABM is not from the Sinai. The *bedioun tribes of Sinai and the residents of Sinai have never expressed their anger through takfirism, suicide bombings, and the killing of their own families*. 

You have tried time and time again to frame the insurgency in the Sinai as a revolt against the Egyptian government by the local population, the fact that the majority of fighters aren't even from the Sinai says otherwise, as do the foreign fighters in ABM and the fighters which have fought abroad with Alqaeda or its affiliates.



> They were flexible with Morsi because he visited them and held dialogue



They also killed sixteen border guards, and kidnapped six soldiers. Morsi was a fool who believed he could negotiate with terrorists because he was an 'Islamic' president, he was wrong and the targeting of security forces proved that. Terrorists can not and should not be negotiated with as we have seen in Pakistan today.


Everything you have written is anger filled garbage, you can carry on I will not reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Falcon29 said:


> My post is about the situation which is desperate and someone here thinks it's okay to spread lies in order to justify immoral-less, anti-Arab, anti-Muslim actions which put 60% of our people in unemployment. Unable to get more than 5 hours of electricity per day, unable to get clean water, unable to get proper nutrition, with tens of thousands sleeping in tents during winter because Egypt's government along with Israel/PA are purposely delaying reconstruction efforts while the streets are flooding and people are catching many diseases. I'm sick of this bullshit, yes it is aimed at Saudi Arabia and Egypt's current government because they are responsible for this. He complains about smuggling tunnels but his government refuses to allow commercial trade for the Strip and refuses to support effort to built a port in Gaza. They literally cancelled part of agreement and aren't even responding to government in Gaza. You tell us point at Israel, yes we do. And these governments of yours are supporting Israel. Egypt's leader during war on Gaza told Israel not to make any meaningful agreement which will bring relief in order to 'put pressure on Hamas'. If Egypt wants nothing to do with Gaza than use your Arab influence to build seaport and airport so they can be independent. But instead these coward, shameful adminstrations want it to remain this way because they hate anything called resistance against Israel. Only acceptable action is to contribute to their occupation and allow it to continue.
> 
> During war they were putting bodies of children in icecream coolers because nobody wants to treat them. Egypt only approved few people for medical treatment. There are cases where father and child are wounded but only one can get treatemnt, father chose to pass away to let son get treatemnets. And this stupid godless idiot is happy to see that. You wonder I'm pro-MB, well now you know.
> 
> Europeans are offering a hand before Arabs are. Because they have sorrow and regret over what they did. Unlike Arabs who keep spreading bogus propaganda on their media to get people to ignore what's happening.



Don't agree with everything but yet still much of what you have posted. Mind you that I don't follow the events on a daily basis so I can't disprove anything that you and @Frogman are writing when the details became too great. I would have to read up on ALL the major events since August until now. I have been following events in Iraq, Syria, Yemen, GCC etc. on a daily basis. I can't possibly know all details in every Arab country or conflicts.

As you know already then I do not take any sides and neither the current regimes nor MB impress me. We have had those discussions many times so no need to take them again.

My primary concern as usual are the people. Yet I still believe that we should try to be civil even if it gets heated. At the end of the day, whether you are pro-MB or pro-Sisi you want similar things to change in Egypt and similar improvements. Or at least this is what I have seen from the supporters at least.

@Frogman

So ABM is mostly made up by non-natives of Sinai but foreigners (what kind of foreigners - you know?) and Egyptians from elsewhere? What you write about the natives is my impression as well but we can't rule out that some natives have joined. Overall the ABM are a relatively small group. I heard about Libyan involvement in that group but I am not sure nor do I think that it matters much. They need to be defeated regardless who they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

al-Hasani said:


> Don't agree with everything but yet still much of what you have posted. Mind you that I don't follow the events on a daily basis so I can't disprove anything that you and @Frogman are writing when the details became too great. I would have to read up on ALL the major events since August until now. I have been following events in Iraq, Syria, Yemen, GCC etc. on a daily basis. I can't possibly know all details in every Arab country or conflicts.
> 
> As you know already then I do not take any sides and neither the current regimes nor MB impress me. We have had those discussions many times so no need to take them again.
> 
> My primary concern as usual are the people. Yet I still believe that we should try to be civil even if it gets heated. At the end of the day, whether you are MB or Sisi you want similar things to change and improvements.



How don't we want people to get heated? Iraqi's are getting heated, Syrians are getting heated, Yemeni's are getting heated, Palestinian are getting heated. Because situation is unsustainable and unlivable. And these adminstrations are contributing to more misery.

...............



Frogman said:


> The official said the militants tried to *escape to Gaza* using two cars after the attack, but were "dealt with", MENA said, without adding any further details.



Your officials are full of shit, use your brain. How can educated person like you fall for this. For every incident, no matter if in Sinai or Arish they blamed Gaza. And in the past they even told Hamas to hand over a number of people. The people they asked for, half of them had died in 2009.The other half were prisoners serving terms in Israel. 

Egypt is being very irrational. They shouldn't be this way. And try a new path, see if it works out. And if Hamas ruins any future ties, I'd be the first one to condemn them. Unlike you, I don't fear bashing any our leaders for wrongdoings. But they won't, Egypt has not even approached us for months just to speak about opening of border. 



> The majority of ABM are Egyptian, however, they are from the mainland, even the mufti of ABM is not from the Sinai. The *bedioun tribes of Sinai and the residents of Sinai have never expressed their anger through takfirism, suicide bombings, and the killing of their own families*.



Again, some of them are members of tribes. Actually probably most of them are. You don't understand pyschology of human, they can be driven to take deadly actions. It's sad but solution is needed and will not come this way.



> They also killed sixteen border guards, and kidnapped six soldiers. Morsi was a fool who believed he could negotiate with terrorists because he was an 'Islamic' president, he was wrong and the targeting of security forces proved that. Terrorists can not and should not be negotiated with as we have seen in Pakistan today.



The difference is that gave Morsi credibility to take action. And difference is he didn't use such incidents to his favor to blockade Gaza or build buffer zone. Which is moronic, if Israel army occuipes Gaza again you will see what the buffer zone will do for you. He kept borders open as well, was going to form trade agreement which benefits both peoples and travel rate was much higher than any other time. Which benefited tourism of Egyptians. You ask people in Sinai what they think about Gazans, you will get positive opinions. And I've been to Sinai more than you have, I've actually discovered the area and met people. The atmosphere with army is negative, they don't get along well. Further into other cities it gets better of course. Because they have more opportunities.


----------



## Frogman

> Your officials are full of shit, use your brain. How can educated person like you fall for this. For every incident, no matter if in Sinai or Arish they blamed Gaza. And in the past they even told Hamas to hand over a number of people. The people they asked for, half of them had died in 2009.The other half were prisoners serving terms in Israel.



No, in the border guard attack of 2012 militants headed for the Israeli border in a Fahd APC, the rest escaped or tried to escape to Gaza through the tunnels. Even the Israelis reported Egyptian troop movement at the Rafah border.

Egypt hunts Sinai terrorists; 'we'll strike Gaza if needed' - Israel News, Ynetnews



> Again, some of them are members of tribes. Actually probably most of them are. You don't understand pyschology of human, they can be driven to take deadly actions. It's sad but solution is needed and will not come this way.



No one from the Sinai has taken any position of leadership in Ansar Beit Almaqdis. The majority of fighters are from the mainland, there are fighters from the Sinai, however, they do not represent the views of their tribes and thus are insignificant.



> The difference is that gave Morsi credibility to take action. And difference is he didn't use such incidents to his favor to blockade Gaza or build buffer zone. Which is moronic, if Israel army occuipes Gaza again you will see what the buffer zone will do for you. He kept borders open as well, was going to form trade agreement which benefits both peoples and travel rate was much higher than any other time. Which benefited tourism of Egyptians. You ask people in Sinai what they think about Gazans, you will get positive opinions. And I've been to Sinai more than you have, I've actually discovered the area and met people. The atmosphere with army is negative, they don't get along well. Further into other cities it gets better of course. Because they have more opportunities.



At the start of Operation Sinai (known as Op Eagle then) the Rafah border was closed and the tunnel closing policy was put into place. Yet,Morsi is the great Gazan hero.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> No, in the border guard attack of 2012 militants headed for the Israeli border in a Fahd APC, the rest escaped or tried to escape to Gaza through the tunnels. Even the Israelis reported Egyptian troop movement at the Rafah border.
> 
> Egypt hunts Sinai terrorists; 'we'll strike Gaza if needed' - Israel News, Ynetnews



Even Israeli's reported it? What does that mean? Of course they would repeat false information genius. They would love to see tensions between Palestinians and Egyptians.

Which one? The one you were just speaking of. Egyptians give a list of people who 'escaped' into Gaza. That turned out to be dead for years and in prison. 



> At the start of Operation Sinai (known as Op Eagle then) the Rafah border was closed and the tunnel closing policy was put into place. Yet,Morsi is the great Gazan hero.



The border was open 5 days a week for 10 hours a day, you have no idea what you're talking. Except for minor period. And actions of army weren't related to Morsi. Army doesn't care about what he says, they were against him in many cases.


----------



## Frogman

> So ABM is mostly made up by non-natives of Sinai but foreigners (what kind of foreigners - you know?) and Egyptians from elsewhere? What you write about the natives is my impression as well but we can't rule out that some natives have joined. Overall the ABM are a relatively small group. I heard about Libyan involvement in that group but I am not sure nor do I think that it matters much. They need to be defeated regardless who they are.



Foreigners arrested have for the most part been from the Arab world, i.e Libyans, Syrians, Sudanese, and Palestinians. A few Afghans and Pakistanis have also been killed or captured, for the most part they are insignificant though.

Local people have joined ABM, however, they are not a significant part of ABM militarily or politically. Unless entire families in the Sinai turn against the Army they will not be significant. If anything ABM is alienating residents with assassinations of elders than the Army is when it conducts heavy handed raids or operations.

At the begining of the insurgency it was estimated ABM and its affiliates were around a 1000 strong, I've seen a lot of figures since, some as large as six thousand. They're bigger and better than a lot of people think they are, they use similar tactics to those used in Afghanistan against ISAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Foreigners arrested have for the most part been from the Arab world, i.e Libyans, Syrians, Sudanese, and Palestinians. A few Afghans and Pakistanis have also been killed or captured, for the most part they are insignificant though.
> 
> Local people have joined ABM, however, they are not a significant part of ABM militarily or politically. Unless entire families in the Sinai turn against the Army they will not be significant. If anything ABM is alienating residents with assassinations of elders than the Army is when it conducts heavy handed raids or operations.
> 
> At the begining of the insurgency it was estimated ABM and its affiliates were around a 1000 strong, I've seen a lot of figures since, some as large as six thousand. They're bigger and better than a lot of people think they are, they use similar tactics to those used in Afghanistan against ISAF.



This is all you are good for, making lies and exaggerations to get some attention and boast. And for your governments to direct attention away from real issues. Seriously the mentality you Arabs have is unbelievable.


----------



## Frogman

> Even Israeli's reported it? What does that mean? Of course they would repeat false information genius. They would love to see tensions between Palestinians and Egyptians.



Yep, everyone lied, everyone, except those in Gaza. Say hi to Jaysh al-Ummah fi Aknaf Bayt al-Maqdis and Ansar Bayt Almaqdis (Gaza) for me when you visit next, they've been actively pumping out propaganda in Gaza since May. Ooh they're also affiliated to IS now, that should be fun.



> The border was open 5 days a week for 10 hours a day, you have no idea what you're talking. Except for minor period. And actions of army weren't related to Morsi. Army doesn't care about what he says, they were against him in many cases.



Supreme Chief of the Armed Forces signs off on major operations (so yeah, you're wrong), he scuppered an operation to free conscripts by Unit 777 according to the OC of the unit, but of course he as well is lying.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Yep, everyone lied, everyone, except those in Gaza. Say hi to Jaysh al-Ummah fi Aknaf Bayt al-Maqdis and Ansar Bayt Almaqdis (Gaza) for me when you visit next, they've been actively pumping out propaganda in Gaza since May. Ooh they're also affiliated to IS now, that should be fun.



Keep your non-sense propaganda to yourself. Egyptian administration lives off this propaganda. And keep sinking low. You people will never learn. Don't repeat any lies related to Palestine on this thread or I will show up again.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Keep your non-sense propaganda to yourself. Egyptian administration lives off this propaganda. And keep sinking low. You people will never learn. Don't repeat any lies related to Palestine on this thread or I will show up again.



Except Jaysh al-ummah fi Aknaf Bayt al-Maqdis have not been designated a terrorist orgnisation by Egypt or any other nation for that matter nor have they appeared in any official Egyptian statements or in the media. In reality they are an obscure and young group that glorifies IS to Hamas' dismay. So no, not propaganda. 

Plus:-


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Except Jaysh al-ummah fi Aknaf Bayt al-Maqdis have not been designated a terrorist orgnisation by Egypt or any other nation for that matter nor have they appeared in any official Egyptian statements or in the media. In reality they are an obscure and young group that glorifies IS to Hamas' dismay. So no, not propaganda.



What is this gibberish above me? Does Kaftah army sponsor you?


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> What is this gibberish above me? Does Kaftah army sponsor you?



You insult a force a few days after you had two of its fighters over the pyramids as a display picture! Interesting. It seems you don't know as much as you think you do about Gaza. You should shadow some Jihadi sites and forums, you'll know then what I'm talking about.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> You insult a force a few days after you had two of its fighters over the pyramids as a display picture! Interesting. It seems you don't know as much as you think you do about Gaza. You should shadow some Jihadi sites and forums, you'll know then what I'm talking about.



You're right, because I'm more decent than you and your ilks. And actually believed Arabs would have decency. But, they don't, they are irrational honor-less traitors. You're the last person to tell me that I don't know what Gaza is about. I know more about your own land than you know yourself. I could careless what sympathies people have. That isn't sufficient evidence related to any false accusations you or the ones getting payrolled make.


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> You're right, because I'm more decent than you and your ilks. And actually believed Arabs would have decency. But, they don't, they are irrational honor-less traitors. You're the last person to tell me that I don't know what Gaza is about. I know more about your own land than you know yourself. I could careless what sympathies people have. That isn't sufficient evidence related to any false accusations you or the ones getting payrolled make.


----------



## Falcon29

2 Egyptian pilots, 2 Emirate pilots killed in training accident? Is news confirmed?


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> 2 Egyptian pilots, 2 Emirate pilots killed in training accident? Is news confirmed?



Yeah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Yeah.
> 
> View attachment 176960



RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade





Egyptian Air Force F-16 B42 escorting the Presidential plane.






Paratrooper free falling from a delta wing.






Interior Ministry (Police) Special Operations






Stills from Egyptian Air Force Mig-21s achieving 'kills' against USAF/N F-14, F-15, and F-18 in joint exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

New Interior Ministry Police Rapid Deployment Force Battalion in Giza inspected by the the Interior Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farag

AKINCI said:


> You were on the our side before sisi's coup. It seems to me Egyptian rulers suddenly converted to Judaism or Christianity.



On our side? The neo ottoman side? why don't you come under our umbrella.

PS.
Ikhwans are a group of secluded people that even don't marry to other than ikhwanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

farag said:


> PS.
> Ikhwans are a group of secluded people that even don't marry to other than ikhwanis.


this must be why they give birth to stupid people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Vintage F-16 photos 

Air Vice Marshal (Liwa') Pilot Nasr Moussa veteran on 1973 who achieved two kills against IDFAF F-4 Phantoms during the Battle of Mansourah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General/ Sedki Sobhi inspects formations from the Rapid Deployment Forces and inspects forces leaving for the UAE to participate in the second phase of exercise "Siham Alhaq"

Some great live fire footage in this vid.



























Parade to mark the end of Egyptian Officer Cadets' basic training






Troop (111) Military Academy
Troop (69) Navy Academy
Troop (84) Air Force Academy
Troop (56) Technical Academy
Troop (46) Air Defence Academy
Troop (46) Technical College
Troop (20) Medical Technical College (produces female nurses)
Troop (2) Military Medical College

This years troops are named after the former Field Marshal/ Mohammed Ali Fahmi and include Officer Cadets from Suadi Arabia, Kuwait, Palestine, and Iraq.

@1000 Training Iraqis has already started it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1000

Frogman said:


> Troop (111) Military Academy
> Troop (69) Navy Academy
> Troop (84) Air Force Academy
> Troop (56) Technical Academy
> Troop (46) Air Defence Academy
> Troop (46) Technical College
> Troop (20) Medical Technical College (produces female nurses)
> Troop (2) Military Medical College
> 
> This years troops are named after the former Field Marshal/ Mohammed Ali Fahmi and include Officer Cadets from Suadi Arabia, Kuwait, Palestine, and Iraq.
> 
> @1000 Training Iraqis has already started it seems.



So the training is at the military academy for officers or also soldiers ? understandable if only for officers as training large amounts of soldiers requires huge capacity


----------



## Frogman

1000 said:


> So the training is at the military academy for officers or also soldiers ? understandable if only for officers as training large amounts of soldiers requires huge capacity



Officers are trained at the Military Academy, there may be soldiers training elsehwere but I'm not privy to any info on that. It takes three to four years to produce an Officer in Egypt for some reason, so it's a long term commitment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Absolutely amazing vintage footage of the Egyptian Air Force and the EAF Academy in the '80's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Future Egyptian navy's baby














@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Gabriel92 said:


> Future Egyptian navy's baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY


what is it? corvate, frigate, destroyer?


----------



## Gabriel92

masud said:


> what is it? corvate, frigate, destroyer?



It is a corvette.


----------



## masud




----------



## Gabriel92

masud said:


>



This isn't the model that Egypt will receive.


----------



## masud

Gabriel92 said:


> This isn't the model that Egypt will receive.


can you post the egyptien veson photo. i am interested to see.......


----------



## Gabriel92

masud said:


> can you post the egyptien veson photo. i am interested to see.......



Egyptian Armed Forces | Page 118


----------



## masud

Gabriel92 said:


> Egyptian Armed Forces | Page 118


thanks.

is it capable to face the israily navy,s saar 5 class corvette . (1 on 1)


----------



## Frogman

President Abdulfattah Elsisi and Colonel General Sedki Sobhi in surprise visits to units and visit one of the Sinai Ops rooms 

































tbc...


----------



## Frogman

Continued....


----------



## Frogman

Absolutely great footage of President Elsisi's visit to Special Forces units and Egyptian Air Force AH and CH squadrons. Video includes footage of Unit 777 Combat ICT&HR, Unit 999 Combat, AH-64 Apaches, and Chinooks.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=359348360856500





Credit goes to Misr.Pharaoh/fb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Latest news re. Rafale & FREMM *











France and Egypt negotiating Rafale fighter jet deal - newspaper

Egypt Is Possible First Export Customer For French Rafale | Ares

France and Egypt reach preliminary deal on sale of fighter jets | i24news - See beyond

Business - Egypt in talks to buy France’s Rafale fighter jet - France 24

Rafale en Egypte : accord entre Paris et Le Caire, Aéronautique - Défense

Rafale : négociations très avancées avec l’Egypte, Aéronautique - Défense

La France espère réussir à vendre le Rafale à l’Egypte

Rafale et frégate FREMM : l'accord que la France a proposé à l'Egypte


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

N. Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

egtptian army should develop top attack atgm missile, as like spike, hj -12.
FGM-148 Javelin is too costly for mass production. whats your openion brother @Amir_Pharaoh , @Frogman and others....


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> egtptian army should develop top attack atgm missile, as like spike, hj -12.
> FGM-148 Javelin is too costly for mass production. whats your openion brother @Amir_Pharaoh , @Frogman and others....



I think there is interest in the HJ-12, whether we actually have the technological capability to produce something similar is questionable.

Stills from upcoming documentary "Thunderstorm" following recruits through the SEAL 6 course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Frogman said:


> I think there is interest in the HJ-12, whether we actually have the technological capability to produce something similar is questionable.
> 
> Stills from upcoming documentary "Thunderstorm" following recruits through the SEAL 6 course.
> 
> View attachment 192240
> View attachment 192241
> View attachment 192242
> View attachment 192244
> View attachment 192245



brother can you provide me the video link about you army docomentery. i will like to see...........


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> brother can you provide me the video link about you army docomentery. i will like to see...........



The film has not been released yet, but here is its trailer. The film will also include reenactments of four Special Forces operations that have not been made public yet.






This is a short video of the SEAL 5 course which was quite similar to 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Frogman said:


> The film has not been released yet, but here is its trailer. The film will also include reenactments of four Special Forces operations that have not been made public yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a short video of the SEAL 5 course which was quite similar to 6.


thank,s brother. always tag me when video is available.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

re. SEAL.6, We've been waiting for ages !!
______________________________________________

Latest news .... 











Urgent - France 24

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> re. SEAL.6, We've been waiting for ages !!
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Latest news ....
> 
> View attachment 192602
> 
> 
> View attachment 192603
> 
> 
> Urgent - France 24


good news.
at last some thing comparable to israeli air force.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

i am quries to know what weapons packeg they chose for rafale jet....... 

and if they dont bought BVR missile then i will like to shot my self............


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*@masud *The package incl. this monster my friend* 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *@masud *The package incl. this monster my friend*
> 
> View attachment 192833
> *
> 
> View attachment 192852



first mig29m and now rafale awesome.i also like to see pak-fa in future to your air force 
israeli air force must be shoughting for f-35 induction soon


----------



## Gabriel92

@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
Here's the former FREMM Normandie that will become Egyptian.
FREMM Al-Sisi ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masud

Gabriel92 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> Here's the former FREMM Normandie that will become Egyptian.
> FREMM Al-Sisi ?


beauty and the beast. it,s look like our Egyptian brothers are gearing up for war . 
and i like the name FREMM Al-Sisi .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Last year* Tor m2 + Buk-m2 + s-300 + Mig-29 m2 + DCNS Gowind 
*This year* FREMM + Rafale 
*And we're still waiting for* Kilo-636 + type 209 subs + Su-35

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Brother "*Saad Mohamed el-Husseiny el-Shazly"* is one of my favorite general. can some one translet (english) this video on you tube. it will be very helpful.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Gabriel92 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> Here's the former FREMM Normandie that will become Egyptian.
> FREMM Al-Sisi ?


that would be a good name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *Last year* Tor m2 + Buk-m2 +* s-300 + Mig-29 m2* + DCNS Gowind
> *This year* FREMM + Rafale
> *And we're still waiting for* Kilo-636 + type 209 subs + Su-35




When was the S300 and Mig decided ?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

masud said:


> Brother "*Saad Mohamed el-Husseiny el-Shazly"* is one of my favorite general. can some one translet (english) this video on you tube. it will be very helpful.


it is a documentary about general shazly life about an hour long it is easier to find something in English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

@masud It's 1h brother .. maybe one day .. @flamer84 please check the previous posts re. Russian deals

__________________________________________________________
re. The French deal ;

" ............... Côté armement, selon un proche du dossier, la demande du Caire porte sur la "suite française", soit missiles de croisière Scalp, missiles air-air Meteor de MBDA ou bombes autopropulsées 2ASM de Sagem......."
@masud

Egypte: le contrat Rafale confirmé - Air et Cosmos


----------



## SALMAN F

Did Mubarak ever wear his military uniform after he become president??

All his pictures and videos show that he wear a civilian suit the last time he was in uniform when sadat was killed in the parade


----------



## Frogman

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Did Mubarak ever wear his military uniform after he become president??
> 
> All his pictures and videos show that he wear a civilian suit the last time he was in uniform when sadat was killed in the parade



He had resigned from his military position to become president iirc.



Gabriel92 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> Here's the former FREMM Normandie that will become Egyptian.
> FREMM Al-Sisi ?



Heard it will be named the 30th of June

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> ...... Heard it will be named the 30th of June



When did that happen ?!!


----------



## SALMAN F

Frogman said:


> He had resigned from his military position to become president iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> Heard it will be named the 30th of June


But sadat and nasser they did wear the military uniform even after they became presidents


----------



## Sinai Horus

Frogman said:


> Heard it will be named the 30th of June



I think it's likely to follow other ships and be named after a former navy commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

مبروك يا عم الحج و ما تنساش الحلاوه
2 questions. is the russian jets deal still on ? is saudi involved in financing it ?
cuz im trying to understand and analyze the political reasons behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinai Horus

Rakan.SA said:


> مبروك يا عم الحج و ما تنساش الحلاوه
> 2 questions. is the russian jets deal still on ? is saudi involved in financing it ?
> cuz im trying to understand and analyze the political reasons behind it.


Yes. No.
No political reason.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Sinai Horus said:


> Yes. No.
> No political reason.


thanks
but just to correct you... if someone farted in those deals it has a meaning and a reason lol
i can list tens of reasons right now


----------



## Sinai Horus

Rakan.SA said:


> thanks
> but just to correct you... if someone farted in those deals it has a meaning and a reason lol
> i can list tens of reasons right now



It may seem weird regarding current events in middle east but the deal is a part of the deals EAF already planned to. the deals are a must as I said before in 4-5 years only F-16s would remain in the EAF (Mirage 2000s - Mirage Vs - Mig-21s - J-7s will retire) even some of the early received F-16s too. in addition to Israel getting F-35, So deals are a must away from any political situation most of the EAFs jets are retiring. those are several squadrons have to be replaced with other jets. EAF planned for this moment so Rafale is just the beginning. that explains also why the deal was signed that fast as the pilots yet have to be trained on the new jets...etc.

Note that EAF has expressed interest in Rafale years ago but couldn't afford it then.


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi and other ministers visit troops in the Sinai taking part in Op Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

After attacking ISIS/ISIL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Just been released ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces and Paratroopers are deployed around the country to support the Interior Ministry.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616983345099318


----------



## Frogman

President Elsisi visits the Western Military HQ and checks on the forces stationed there that are taking part in operations.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=865482620161701

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA




----------



## masud

meaningful picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

MANNNNNNNNN !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Latest news re. German subs






13.02.2015: U-Boote für die Welt (neues-deutschland.de)
ThyssenKrupp: Deal mit Ägypten: Gabriel beschenkt Kieler U-Boot-Werft | shz.de
Bau weiterer U-Boote für Ägypten genehmigt | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein

" In der schleswig-holsteinischen Landeshauptstadt nahm sich Gabriel über zwei Stunden Zeit für das Gespräch mit den Arbeitnehmer-Vertretern, im Anschluss besichtigte er das U-Boot "U34" der Deutschen Marine. Danach gab er bekannt, dass sein Ministerium die Herstellungsgenehmigung für zwei weitere U-Boote für Ägypten erteilt hat. Die Werft mit 2.500 Beschäftigten und 350 Leiharbeitern ist damit bis Ende 2018 voll ausgelastet."
____________________________ Translated by google ____________________________
"In the Schleswig-Holstein state capital, Gabriel took about two hours for the interview with the employee representatives, after he visited the submarine "U34" of the German Navy. Then he announced that his ministry has granted the manufacturing authorization for two more submarines for Egypt. The shipyard with 2,500 employees and 350 temporary workers is thus fully booked until the end of 2018."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Latest news re. German subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.02.2015: U-Boote für die Welt (neues-deutschland.de)
> ThyssenKrupp: Deal mit Ägypten: Gabriel beschenkt Kieler U-Boot-Werft | shz.de
> Bau weiterer U-Boote für Ägypten genehmigt | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein
> 
> " In der schleswig-holsteinischen Landeshauptstadt nahm sich Gabriel über zwei Stunden Zeit für das Gespräch mit den Arbeitnehmer-Vertretern, im Anschluss besichtigte er das U-Boot "U34" der Deutschen Marine. Danach gab er bekannt, dass sein Ministerium die Herstellungsgenehmigung für zwei weitere U-Boote für Ägypten erteilt hat. Die Werft mit 2.500 Beschäftigten und 350 Leiharbeitern ist damit bis Ende 2018 voll ausgelastet."
> ____________________________ Translated by google ____________________________
> "In the Schleswig-Holstein state capital, Gabriel took about two hours for the interview with the employee representatives, after he visited the submarine "U34" of the German Navy. Then he announced that his ministry has granted the manufacturing authorization for two more submarines for Egypt. The shipyard with 2,500 employees and 350 temporary workers is thus fully booked until the end of 2018."


is the sub are coming with AIP system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> View attachment 194836
> 
> 
> MANNNNNNNNN !!


yup , cuz i heard that isis have some tall guys , we got some too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

masud said:


> is the sub are coming with AIP system?


According to what's been released before .. Yes .

____________________________________________





Police SP-OP ... Scorpion EVO III

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*re. Mig-35*





20.02.2015
Коротков: РСК "МиГ" готова поставить истребители МиГ-35 Египту | РИА Новости

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *re. Mig-35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20.02.2015
> Коротков: РСК "МиГ" готова поставить истребители МиГ-35 Египту | РИА Новости


it,s written in russian language can you plz say what the news is saying......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> Surprise indeed. Mafeesh sora wadha? All I can make out is NVGs and I can't see them clearly to identify them. Do you know whether this Temsah APC/MRAP is indigenous or foreign?





Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Temsah APC



@Frogman new photo !








masud said:


> it,s written in russian language can you plz say what the news is saying......



By Google translate :
Bangalore, February 20 - RIA Novosti. Russian Aircraft Corporation "MiG" (RAC "MiG") is ready to put Egypt latest MiG-35, if the African country have such a desire, told RIA Novosti on Friday CEO Sergei Korotkov.

"If Egypt decides to buy our planes, we are happy to collect them and deliver. If they have a desire to negotiate with us, we will negotiate with them. We have to have no objection to this," - said short on passing in the Indian city Bangalore air show Aero India-2015.
Last year, the head of the RAC "MiG" said the media that the corporation plans to hold talks in Egypt for the purchase of this country party MiG-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> @Frogman new photo !
> 
> View attachment 195137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Google translate :
> Bangalore, February 20 - RIA Novosti. Russian Aircraft Corporation "MiG" (RAC "MiG") is ready to put Egypt latest MiG-35, if the African country have such a desire, told RIA Novosti on Friday CEO Sergei Korotkov.
> 
> "If Egypt decides to buy our planes, we are happy to collect them and deliver. If they have a desire to negotiate with us, we will negotiate with them. We have to have no objection to this," - said short on passing in the Indian city Bangalore air show Aero India-2015.
> Last year, the head of the RAC "MiG" said the media that the corporation plans to hold talks in Egypt for the purchase of this country party MiG-35.



you have the money and polatical support, so instant of buying mig-29m2 go for mig-35 bro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG is ready to supply MiG-35 fighter jets to Egypt should the country request them, MiG head Sergei Korotkov said at the Aero India-2015 exposition Friday.


"If Egypt decides to buy our jets, we will be pleased to prepare them and supply them. If they intend to hold talks with us, we will negotiate with them," Korotkov said, adding that the company has no objection to this kind of cooperation.

Last year, Korotkov said that his company planned to hold talks in Egypt over a Russia-Egypt deal on the acquisition of MiG-35 fighters.

The MiG Company's readiness to offer its jets to Egypt comes amid Russia-Egypt rapprochement, strengthened during Russian President Vladimir Putin's visit to Cairo in early February. Both leaders pledged to take all the necessary measures to boost the countries bilateral cooperation.


During Putin's visit the sides agreed to galvanize efforts to settle the Israeli-Palestinian and Syrian conflicts as well as to counter terrorism. Moscow also offered Cairo Russia's assistance in building the country's first nuclear energy facility.

This was followed by the Russia's Rosatom nuclear energy corporation's decision to build nuclear power plant units in Egypt each one with a capacity of 1200 megawatts. The two countries are also increasingly cooperating in spheres such as trade, space, tourism and agriculture.

Russia Ready to Supply MiG-35 Jets to Egypt - Manufacturer / Sputnik International

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Exercise "MORGAN 15" between the Egyptian Navy and the RSA Navy comes to a close.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=663982453714227





Egyptian Armed Forces continues supporting Interior Ministry efforts by Deploying Egyptian Special Forces and Paratrooper patrols.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Gabriel92 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> Here's the former FREMM Normandie that will become Egyptian.
> FREMM Al-Sisi ?




It has been revealed... This Fremm will become...... Fremm "Al-Cairo",(_Al-Qāhira ???) _the crew will be trained during 3-4 months.
@Frogman @Hell NO @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh etc.

@Ahmed Eid

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## Frogman

Gabriel92 said:


> It has been revealed... This Fremm will become...... Fremm "Al-Cairo",(_Al-Qāhira ???) _the crew will be trained during 3-4 months.
> @Frogman @Hell NO @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh etc.
> 
> @Ahmed Eid



Al-Qahira in Arabic, just Cairo in English.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Frogman said:


> Al-Qahira in Arabic, just Cairo in English.



I know,i put "Al-Qahira",because it may be named in arabic instead of english.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## raazh

what is the status of Egypt and Qatar Relations ?? I read recently in the news that they have gone all bad again .. Is Qatar going to transfer their Mirage 2K planes to Egypt or is that deal finish now ??


----------



## Frogman

raazh said:


> what is the status of Egypt and Qatar Relations ?? I read recently in the news that they have gone all bad again .. Is Qatar going to transfer their Mirage 2K planes to Egypt or is that deal finish now ??



Relations are terrible. 

The UAE M2K-9 is a more likely bet, but whether the EAF is still interested or not I don't know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Sa'aka (Commandos)





Paratroopers





Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

EAF F16 block 52 with the external wing fuel tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

...
Many messages in this awesome video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Egyptian air force Silver star


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Stills of Egyptian Special Forces and Paratroopers taken from a music video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Continued...

Stills of Egyptian Special Forces and Paratroopers taken from a music video.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

*Name all The Armaments of this F-16 *


----------



## 1000

@Frogman 

Arms to be bought from Egypt, reliable source this time

مسؤول عراقي لـ"سبونتيك": بغداد تتفاوض مع مصر لشراء أسلحة / Sputnik Arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

which variants of the sidewinder and the sparrow we are using ?


----------



## Frogman

Kamal_dbk said:


> which variants of the sidewinder and the sparrow we are using ?



AIM-7M and P (not sure which sub variants) and the AIM-9-M1/2 (not sure about any procurement or upgrades post 2004) as far as I'm aware.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*Ambassador Mk iii missile boat AKA Ezzat Class 2 of 4 were delivered*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

@Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @Kamal_dbk @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid 

The construction of the first Gowind 2500 will begin in April.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @Kamal_dbk @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid
> 
> The construction of the first Gowind 2500 will begin in April.


yup i saw that couple of days before but they didn't mention the delivery date


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> yup i saw that couple of days before but they didn't mention the delivery date



It will be delivered in ~2017. 



> Le premier bâtiment sera réalisé par DCNS à Lorient en vue d’une livraison en 2017



La famille Gowind évolue | Mer et Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Malik Alashter

Frogman said:


> Exercise "MORGAN 15" between the Egyptian Navy and the RSA Navy comes to a close.
> 
> View attachment 195574


What they call this vehicle if you kow please and who makes it thanks.


----------



## Frogman

Malik Alashter said:


> What they call this vehicle if you kow please and who makes it thanks.



Vehicle at the front is a Jeep J8 then behind it is a row of Panthera T6 APCs. They are produced in Egypt under license by a company called Eagles International and are based on a Toyota design.

Look at this:-

New Generation of Egyptian APCs/MRAPs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Frogman said:


> Vehicle at the front is a Jeep J8 then behind it is a row of Panthera T6 APCs. They are produced in Egypt under license by a company called Eagles International and are based on a Toyota design.
> 
> Look at this:-
> 
> New Generation of Egyptian APCs/MRAPs


Yes thanks that's what I ask about the panthera thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Gabriel92 said:


> @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY @Kamal_dbk @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid
> 
> The construction of the first Gowind 2500 will begin in April.


These are the ones being constructed in France right
if yes do you know when are we going to construct the locally constructed ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Hell NO said:


> These are the ones being constructed in France right
> if yes do you know when are we going to construct the locally constructed ones



We actually know that they will be assembled in Alexandria (The shipyards there are still being upgraded since july 2014 to build the 3 others + probably 2 more in option) but still nothing about the dates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

re. Russian deal ;

" Крупная сделка на поставку боевых самолетов и вертолетов, систем ПВО и противокорабельных ракетных комплексов была заключена между Россией и Египтом. Среди закупаемой техники были обозначены многоцелевые истребители четвертого поколения Миг-29М/М2, ударные вертолеты Ми-35М, зенитно-ракетные комплексы С-300ВМ и "Тор-2МЭ", а также подвижные береговые противокорабельные ракетные комплексы К300П "Бастион". По сведениям из других источников, в пакетное соглашение вошли также противотанковые ракетные комплексы "Корнет" и десантно-транспортные вертолеты Ми-17. Сумма сделки составила около $3,5 млрд.
Известно также, что в этом году корпорация "Иркут" поставит Египту 12 модернизированных истребителей поколения "4+" Су-30К. "

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Проверенный товар: какие страны покупают у России вооружения и военную технику ___________________________

by google :
"A major transaction for the supply of combat aircraft and helicopters, air defense systems and anti-missile systems was concluded between Russia and Egypt. Among the purchased equipment was marked multipurpose fighter fourth generation MiG-29M / M2, attack helicopters Mi-35M, anti-aircraft missile complexes S-300VM and "Tor 2ME", as well as mobile coastal antiship missiles K300P "Bastion". According to the information from other sources, in a package deal also included anti-tank missile complexes "Cornet" and troop-transport helicopters Mi-17. The deal amounted to about $ 3.5 billion.
We also know that this year the corporation "Irkut" put Egypt 12 fighter modernized generation "4+" Su-30K. "






Cornet





Mi-17





Mi-35M





Mig-29 M/M2






Tor-M2 , Buk-M2





S-300VM "Antey-2500"









K300P "Bastion"





Su-30

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

i think the Mig-29M will be swapped with the mig 35


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Egypt’s Minister of Defense flies to Russia 
*
CAIRO: Egyptian Minister of Defense Sedki Sobhi flew to Russia Saturday in a visit that may last for several days to discuss military cooperation between both sides, the Egyptian Ministry of Defense stated Saturday.

The minister and his accompanied military delegation will hold meetings with senior Russian officials to increase military and security cooperation, the statement added.

The Russian Aircraft Corporation MiG is ready to provide Egypt with MiG-35 jet fighters upon request; CEO of Russian Aircraft Corporation (RSK) MIG Sergei Korotkov was quoted by RIA Novosti Friday.

On Feb. 10, Russian President Putin, who recently paid a two-day visit to Cairo, signed with his Egyptian counterpart agreements in fields of power, nuclear energy, agriculture and industry. It was also agreed between both leaders that Russia would build the first nuclear power plant in Egypt.

During a 2-day visit to Moscow in February 2014, President Sisi discussed the purchase of a $2 billion weapons deal including anti-tank missile systems, military transport helicopters and gunships and MiG-29 fighter jets.

Egypt’s Minister of Defense flies to Russia | Cairo Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Fast missile craft of Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

\
Temsah APC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy footage on Officer Cadet visits to ports around the country 






Footage from EX "MORGAN 15" between the Egyptian Navy and RSAN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Frogman said:


> View attachment 198299



What weapon is that ?


----------



## Frogman

1000 said:


> What weapon is that ?



ARX-160SF converted to use the 7.62 Soviet round. In use by Special Forces, Navy SF, and Rapid Deployment Forces.


----------



## Frogman

Lieutenant General/ Mahmoud Hegazy on multiple inspections and a visit to the Egyptian Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Why is Egypt buying so many weapons from so many sources and at the same time?


----------



## Hell NO

airmarshal said:


> Why is Egypt buying so many weapons from so many sources and at the same time?


I think the egyptain commanders understand that the main reason egypt didn't turn into a mega syria is the egyptain army and if the egyptain army was a bit weaker 
egypt would have turned into hell on earth. So a strong egyptain army is a must have right now giving all the challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Hell NO said:


> I think the egyptain commanders understand that the main reason egypt didn't turn into a mega syria is the egyptain army and if the egyptain army was a bit weaker
> egypt would have turned into hell on earth. So a strong egyptain army is a must have right now giving all the challenges.



Long live Egypt and long live Egyptians in their strong country. Have the same sentiment for Syrians too. They are suffering a lot right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

airmarshal said:


> Why is Egypt buying so many weapons from so many sources and at the same time?



In terms of the quantity of the arms coming in it is due to old or obsolete systems being retired and a general need to modernise the Armed Forces. Deals seem to be racking up because a lot of potential deals stalled after the 2011 revolution.

In terms of the variety in sources it's a political decision. Not relying on a single source of arms allows you a greater degree of independence politically, however, while "not putting all your eggs in one basket" is good it is a double edged sword as if you 'lose' one or multiple sources you are endangering the capabilities you built up with said sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Why Egypt pays so much money for highly expensive heavy weapons that never will use againist any foreign enemy??...... As long as dictators like Pisi or Mobarak rule the country Egypt always will be a quiet cat towards Israel. So this army too large to smash poor Egyptians. . Itis better allocate some money from which given those expensive toys for vital nessecities of people suffering from poverty.


----------



## Frogman

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Why Egypt pays so much money for highly expensive heavy weapons that never will use againist any foreign enemy??...... As long as dictators like Pisi or Mobarak rule the country Egypt always will be a quiete cat towards Israel. So this army too large to smash poor Egyptians. . Itis better allocate some money from which given those expensive toys for vital nessecities of people suffering from poverty.



Prosperity and security go hand in hand, you can not have one without the other.

Egypt is also in a particularly unstable and unpredictable neighbourhood, while it has conducted limited operations in Libya using these toys a further escalation or even a UN resolution may force a larger allocation of troops and weapons systems, as such two fronts will be opened one in the Sinai and the other in Libya.

Also worth a mention is the proposed united Arab force, Egypt may have a significant contribution to it if it goes ahead. Now, Egypt is also responsible for probably the most important maritime passage in the world, the Suez Canal, without an effective naval presence or force it is under threat both from insurgents or potentially foreign powers.

While a confrontation with Israel is not on the cards or realistic in the near future political realism (which is the model most prescribed to in the ME) dictates that a state is foremost concerned with gaining power and security, an effective, large, and powerful military ensures both, now as Israel (and the region) continue to arm themselves to the teeth the state will become worried about its security and thus you get armament races. 

Now, you may not understand any of what I have just written or you may just decide to ignore it in favour of your own biased ignorant views but the reality is without a powerful military the insurgency that engulfed the region may have gained a larger foothold in Egypt. The Police and other coercive or oppressive mechanisms are at the disposal of the state to bring opposition or domestic troublemakers to heel, the Armed Forces has historically played little part in that.

While it is commendable to think of those in poverty, matters of national security unfortunately will come before them anywhere in the world, including your own nation. The US still continues to spend near a trillion dollars annually on defence could they not allocate money to help their destitute? yes. But that isn't realistic.

So sincerely, bugger off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Russia has begun delivering Antey-2500 air defense missile systems to Egypt under a contract signed earlier, a high-ranking source in the Russian Defense Ministry told Interfax-AVN on Thursday.
"Deliveries of auxiliary technological equipment have been launched. Within a year, Egypt will receive launchers and other equipment," he said.

"The contract is being implemented according to schedule," the source said, declining to say how many Antey-2500 systems were purchased by Egypt.

Antey-2500 is the export version of Russia's *S-300V4* surface-to-air missile system, which is used by the Russian Land Forces. The new system is able to engage ballistic and aerodynamic targets within a range of up to 400 kilometers.

Russia starts deliveries of Antey-2500 missile systems to Egypt - source | Russia Beyond The Headlines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Russia has begun delivering Antey-2500 air defense missile systems to Egypt under a contract signed earlier, a high-ranking source in the Russian Defense Ministry told Interfax-AVN on Thursday.
> "Deliveries of auxiliary technological equipment have been launched. Within a year, Egypt will receive launchers and other equipment," he said.
> 
> "The contract is being implemented according to schedule," the source said, declining to say how many Antey-2500 systems were purchased by Egypt.
> 
> Antey-2500 is the export version of Russia's *S-300V4* surface-to-air missile system, which is used by the Russian Land Forces. The new system is able to engage ballistic and aerodynamic targets within a range of up to 400 kilometers.
> 
> Russia starts deliveries of Antey-2500 missile systems to Egypt - source | Russia Beyond The Headlines


How many batteries you are getting ?


----------



## Frogman

Zarvan said:


> How many batteries you are getting ?



The exact number hasn't been released but from the size of the deal it is estimated to be around 4 batteries.


----------



## Sinai Horus

We have this beautiful hanging around in Ma'adi


----------



## MICA

Sinai Horus said:


> We have this beautiful hanging around in Ma'adi



do you mean this picture is in maadi ? because it's not

it's s-400 an in russia street


----------



## Sinai Horus

Kamal_dbk said:


> do you mean this picture is in maadi ? because it's not
> 
> it's s-400 an in russia street
> View attachment 201213



Sorry my fault I didn't check the image shared by ONA news agency, looks like the fault was from Brig. Gen. Khaled Okasha in the beginning they quoted him.


----------



## Taygibay

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> But sadat and nasser they did wear the military uniform even after they became presidents



Tentative answer for you Salman A-F :
When Mubarak was co-opted for succession by Sadat, he had already left the Army. Thus, when he took over as President in 1981, he did so from a civilian VP position.
You could add that since the assassins of Sadat were active military, he might not have wanted to be associated with them in any way?

As for el-Sisi, considering the scandal of sorts that the coup over Morsi garnered worldwide and especially in the US due to a left-wing presidency being more opposed to such things than the average American govt, making appearances since in civilian garb is a corrective public relations stance?
From a media ( international in particular ) perspective, it is the most adequate way to answer critics.
Proper handling diplomacy-wise IMHoO.

Good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdelrahman

Zarvan said:


> Why Still Egyptian Air Force doesn't have BVR capability ?


Egyptian air force has BVR capability, but if you mean the Egyptian F16s in particular and the AIM-120 issue, the US refused to give Egypt AIM-120 missiles due to the Egyptian refusal to sign the CISMOA agreement which was signed by all the Arab and Islamic countries which purchase weapons from USA, only Egypt and India refused to sign it, in addition to the Egyptian refusal to host American military bases on the Egyptian soil, so it's very easy to get the AIM-120 in case of signing the CISMOA, but anyway there are many alternatives that were used instead of the American AIM-120 taking into consideration also the new deals including the French Rafales and other Russian jets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

@Abdelrahman Welcome dear brother

_________________
Police in Sharm el-Sheikh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Frogman

Video highlighting infrastructure projects recently completed by the Armed Forces' Engineer Corps which range from roads, highways, and tunnels across the nation.






155mm M109 Self Propelled Howitzers 





Egyptian Paratroopers 











Egyptian Paratrooper Special Forces (IIIRC 27th Battalion)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

Frogman said:


> Video highlighting infrastructure projects recently completed by the Armed Forces' Engineer Corps which range from roads, highways, and tunnels across the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 155mm M109 Self Propelled Howitzers
> View attachment 201722
> 
> 
> Egyptian Paratroopers
> View attachment 201724
> View attachment 201725
> View attachment 201726
> 
> 
> Egyptian Paratrooper Special Forces (IIIRC 27th Battalion)
> View attachment 201727


some where i reed that egyptian army talk with South Korean to joint production* K9 Thunder. is it true?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> some where i reed that egyptian army talk with South Korean to joint production* K9 Thunder. is it true?*



Egypt and South Korea signed a memorandum of agreement on military cooperation in 2010 and the K9 was a potential export item but the 2011 revolution put many things on hold. Rumors are circulating now that Egypt is again looking to replace its M109 and apparently there's a tender in which France, South Korea, and China are trying to sell their wares.

Some say that Egypt did import guided artillery munitions from SK though.

Egypt and S Korea strengthen defense cooperation | defenceWeb

Egyptian Republican Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Security forces beefed up security on all roads linking Suez with South Sinai for the Egypt Economic Development Conference 




#EEDC__________________________________________________________________________________












RG





EAF





RDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Hell NO @Frogman @Ahmed Eid @Amir_Pharaoh @Kamal_dbk 
We will deliver you a first batch of 180 AASM bombs. 

Here's a video.

Merge Safran FR et Safran EN

*AASM INS/GPS*

*



*

*The hybrid inertial/GPS layout is the standard guidance mode for coordinates. Once the coordinates have been entered in the weapon, the inertial guidance system enable it to hit the target without requiring a GPS signal, if it is unavailable. This version is designated the SBU-38 Hammer (Smart Bomb Unit). The AASM’s modularity allows it to be used on 125, 250, 500 and 1000kg bomb bodies. Its engine provides it with range greater than 50km, meaning it can be fired at a standoff distance. Autonomous after it has been dropped, it can be used at low altitudes, cross hilly terrain or veer sharply from the firing aircraft. *

*AASM INS/GPS IR







The inertial/GPS/IR kit adds an infrared imager for terminal guidance. With a simplified model of the scene around the target first being uploaded to the weapon, this imager allows the AASM to recalculate its trajectory during the last few seconds prior to impact, using image recognition algorithms. This allows the AASM to hit its target with the highest possible accuracy, even if GPS coordinates are incorrect, or the GPS signal is unavailable. This version is called the SBU-64 Hammer. The AASM’s modularity allows it to be used on 125, 250, 500 and 1000kg bomb bodies. Its engine provides it with range greater than 50km, meaning it can be fired at a standoff distance. Autonomous after it has been dropped, it can be used at low altitudes, cross hilly terrain or veer sharply from the firing aircraft.

AASM INS/GPS Laser







The inertial/GPS/laser kit adds terminal laser guidance to engage agile, moving land or naval targets, illuminated by a ground or airborne laser designator. It will be deployed by French armed forces starting in 2012. This version is designated the SBU-54 Hammer (Smart Bomb Unit). The AASM’s modularity allows it to be used on 125, 250, 500 and 1000kg bomb bodies. Its engine provides it with range greater than 50km, meaning it can be fired at a standoff distance. Autonomous after it has been dropped, it can be used at low altitudes, cross hilly terrain or veer sharply from the firing aircraft.


AASM | Sagem

---------------------------

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> @Hell NO @Frogman @Ahmed Eid @Amir_Pharaoh @Kamal_dbk
> We will deliver you a first batch of 180 AASM bombs.
> 
> Here's a video.
> 
> Merge Safran FR et Safran EN
> 
> *AASM INS/GPS*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The hybrid inertial/GPS layout is the standard guidance mode for coordinates. Once the coordinates have been entered in the weapon, the inertial guidance system enable it to hit the target without requiring a GPS signal, if it is unavailable. This version is designated the SBU-38 Hammer (Smart Bomb Unit). The AASM’s modularity allows it to be used on 125, 250, 500 and 1000kg bomb bodies. Its engine provides it with range greater than 50km, meaning it can be fired at a standoff distance. Autonomous after it has been dropped, it can be used at low altitudes, cross hilly terrain or veer sharply from the firing aircraft. *
> 
> *AASM INS/GPS IR*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The inertial/GPS/IR kit adds an infrared imager for terminal guidance. With a simplified model of the scene around the target first being uploaded to the weapon, this imager allows the AASM to recalculate its trajectory during the last few seconds prior to impact, using image recognition algorithms. This allows the AASM to hit its target with the highest possible accuracy, even if GPS coordinates are incorrect, or the GPS signal is unavailable. This version is called the SBU-64 Hammer. The AASM’s modularity allows it to be used on 125, 250, 500 and 1000kg bomb bodies. Its engine provides it with range greater than 50km, meaning it can be fired at a standoff distance. Autonomous after it has been dropped, it can be used at low altitudes, cross hilly terrain or veer sharply from the firing aircraft.*
> 
> *AASM INS/GPS Laser*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The inertial/GPS/laser kit adds terminal laser guidance to engage agile, moving land or naval targets, illuminated by a ground or airborne laser designator. It will be deployed by French armed forces starting in 2012. This version is designated the SBU-54 Hammer (Smart Bomb Unit). The AASM’s modularity allows it to be used on 125, 250, 500 and 1000kg bomb bodies. Its engine provides it with range greater than 50km, meaning it can be fired at a standoff distance. Autonomous after it has been dropped, it can be used at low altitudes, cross hilly terrain or veer sharply from the firing aircraft.*
> 
> 
> *AASM | Sagem*
> 
> *---------------------------*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you link the source please ?


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> can you link the source please ?





> 180 armement air-sol modulaires, ou AASM



La FREMM Normandie et les 3 premiers Rafale seront livrés à l'Égypte d'ici juillet prochain - Zone Militaire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

thanks man  are we sure now that we are getting the scalp ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> thanks man  are we sure now that we are getting the scalp ?



Yes,you will receive Scalp missiles (don't know the quantity ),but only in the aerial version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

A tribute to our brave soldiers who sacrificed their lives for us to live .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Police SWAT





RG

#EEDC2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Hell NO @Frogman @Ahmed Eid @Amir_Pharaoh @Kamal_dbk 

According to this source,here's what will be removed from the Egyptian Rafale :



> The Rafale fighter jets sold to Egypt will be modified to remove nuclear missile capability and NATO standard communications, a source close to the deal said.





> "There will be a few modifications," the source said.





> As Egypt is not part of NATO, the communication system will be adapted.



France To Modify Rafales for Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Gabriel92 said:


> @Hell NO @Frogman @Ahmed Eid @Amir_Pharaoh @Kamal_dbk
> 
> According to this source,here's what will be removed from the Egyptian Rafale :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France To Modify Rafales for Egypt


That is fine by me we are not gonna use these anyway.
I think egypt is not gonna to buy fighter jets from USA anymore france is more friendly and reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Hell NO said:


> That is fine by me we are not gonna use these anyway.
> I think egypt is not gonna to buy fighter jets from USA anymore france is more friendly and reliable.



but soon we will receive the 12 Block 52 planes


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> but soon we will receive the 12 Block 52 planes


Block 52 but no (AIM -120) AMRAAM right..............


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> Block 52 but no (AIM -120) AMRAAM right..............


yes and also no *AIM-9X*


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> yes and also no *AIM-9X*


i am little bit queries, what is the reason egypt bring block 52? are those f-16 is coming free from usa............


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> i am little bit queries, what is the reason egypt bring block 52? are those f-16 is coming free from usa............



*- it's free so why not ! 
- the f-16 still a good fighter with the rest of it's Armament.
- it's not expensive to run.*


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> *- it's free so why not !
> - the f-16 still a good fighter with the rest of it's Armament.
> - it's not expensive to run.*


i think something more then that. it has something to do with fighter formation and tackticks. can someone provide me a website or like where i can get details about egyptian airforce, formation, airfield location, picture etc. it will be very helpfull.........


----------



## MICA

you can use f-16 website , i can't link something yet


----------



## Taygibay

Kamal_dbk said:


> - it's free so why not !



Free is not quite right, brother. Yes, some years, the US gave funds to Egypt that covered its buys …
so that in the end it was virtually free. There is a cost however.
The US Foreign policy acts on FMS ( +- "free" ) sales. At times, it favors a slant : Cold War = sales to anyone openly anti-communist. At times it favors an ideology : Carter or Obama opposing sales to "bad" human rights countries ( dictators or coup makers as in President al-Sisi takeover dispute ).
Egypt F-16 Peace Vector
At all times, the USA keeps a potential option ( assistance or technology based ) to limit the use of these weapons.
France always sells, albeit with financial assistance and training to friends, its weapons. That makes these pricier but in exchange, the only holdback is through parts and maintenance. Once the weapons are acquired, the only real technological holdback applies to war against the customer.

Example : Egypt has F-16s and now Rafales.
When it wants to use the Falcons, Washington may lock systems on a case by case basis, making their use difficult if not impossible ( say to bomb Israel if things went bad … or Libya last year? ).
When it will want to use the Raffys, Paris will only disable the systems if Egypt is facing France in a war. Any other case is your choice to make.

The difference in this more or less covers the difference in price.
It is for each buyer to decide if its context warrants one or the other.
When 100% aligned with America, FMS sales are very interesting. The only drawback to that paradigm is that changes in viewpoint from Washington can vary over 4 years ( a Presidential term ).
When more autonomous, buying from the more autonomous seller fits better.

In all honesty, Russia is on average closer to French ways and less regarding.

I hope this helps, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Free is not quite right, brother. Yes, some years, the US gave funds to Egypt that covered its buys …
> so that in the end it was virtually free. There is a cost however.
> The US Foreign policy acts on FMS ( +- "free" ) sales. At times, it favors a slant : Cold War = sales to anyone openly anti-communist. At times it favors an ideology : Carter or Obama opposing sales to "bad" human rights countries ( dictators or coup makers as in President al-Sisi takeover dispute ).
> Egypt F-16 Peace Vector
> At all times, the USA keeps a potential option ( assistance or technology based ) to limit the use of these weapons.
> France always sells, albeit with financial assistance and training to friends, its weapons. That makes these pricier but in exchange, the only holdback is through parts and maintenance. Once the weapons are acquired, the only real technological holdback applies to war against the customer.
> 
> Example : Egypt has F-16s and now Rafales.
> When it wants to use the Falcons, Washington may lock systems on a case by case basis, making their use difficult if not impossible ( say to bomb Israel if things went bad … or Libya last year? ).
> When it will want to use the Raffys, Paris will only disable the systems if Egypt is facing France in a war. Any other case is your choice to make.
> 
> The difference in this more or less covers the difference in price.
> It is for each buyer to decide if its context warrants one or the other.
> When 100% aligned with America, FMS sales are very interesting. The only drawback to that paradigm is that changes in viewpoint from Washington can vary over 4 years ( a Presidential term ).
> When more autonomous, buying from the more autonomous seller fits better.
> 
> In all honesty, Russia is on average closer to French ways and less regarding.
> 
> I hope this helps, Tay.



what do you mean by locking systems ? do you mean that they can shut off the planes because if you think so you might be wrong , and about the peace victory between us and israel the US *HAVE TO *arm us it's one of the conditions and its an annual aid which we don't have to pay for anything 

last thing not related to the post the last article talking about (on defense news website) the rafale going to egypt they mention the F3 or the F3R cuz i am confused which one we are getting


----------



## Taygibay

Kamal_dbk said:


> what do you mean by locking systems ? do you mean that they can shut off the planes because if you think so you might be wrong , and about the peace victory between us and israel the US *HAVE TO *arm us it's one of the conditions and its an annual aid which we don't have to pay for anything



Well, I'm sorry mate but I saw this kind of disruption activated with my own eyes in equipment not related to our discussion. Not the engines mind you to even the plane's commands ... but the radar, yes, it exists.
The usual way though is to have techs present to shut down systems.
As for your confidence in treaties and promises, it honors you but let m give you a recent example :
Ukraine's territorial integrity was guaranteed in 1994 by the US and UK and Russia by treaty …
we now know what that promise was worth? Bye Bye Crimea!



Kamal_dbk said:


> last thing not related to the post the last article talking about (on defense news website) the rafale going to egypt they mention the F3 or the F3R cuz i am confused which one we are getting



I can answer on Rafale : you guys are getting F3 which is the production standard today.
F3R is slated for delivery in 2018 but its mostly software.
So if you were to get Meteor, the patch would be simple enough.

Have a great day, Tay.


----------



## MICA

NASR 13 Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Troll mode on
* That looks way too realistic, Egypt!
You could learn a thing or two on how
mili exercises should look from GP-9.*
Troll mode off.

Nice gazelles BTW, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Troll mode on
> * That looks way too realistic, Egypt!
> You could learn a thing or two on how
> mili exercises should look from GP-9.*
> Troll mode off.
> 
> Nice gazelles BTW, Tay.


excuse me but what is *GP-9 ? *


----------



## Taygibay

@Kamal_dbk 
Iran Great prophet 9 wargame, target: mock aircraft carrier


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Frogman said:


>



I respect the Egyptian forces. Very professional and well equipped. But i question the training they show the recruits undergoing in the documentary. 

What is the battlefield application of throwing sand in your face? Or tilting your boat, or lifting your boat? Or jogging through fake explosions? 
I used to have an Egyptian friend many years ago, he once showed me a video of an Egyptian parade where special forces guy eats a raw chicken after breaking its neck. I couldn't stop laughing, I mean that he could do that is awesome but what help will his chicken eating skills be in a battlefield? I wish i could find the video for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Taygibay said:


> Well, I'm sorry mate but I saw this kind of disruption activated with my own eyes in equipment not related to our discussion. Not the engines mind you to even the plane's commands ... but the radar, yes, it exists.
> The usual way though is to have techs present to shut down systems.
> As for your confidence in treaties and promises, it honors you but let m give you a recent example :
> Ukraine's territorial integrity was guaranteed in 1994 by the US and UK and Russia by treaty …
> we now know what that promise was worth? Bye Bye Crimea!
> 
> .


so Chinese Sukhoi can russia deactivate them by pressing a button ? if this is true then there is no point to any country around the world to buy imported jets



SipahSalar said:


> I respect the Egyptian forces. Very professional and well equipped. But i question the training they show the recruits undergoing in the documentary.
> 
> What is the battlefield application of throwing sand in your face? Or tilting your boat, or lifting your boat? Or jogging through fake explosions?
> I used to have an Egyptian friend many years ago, he once showed me a video of an Egyptian parade where special forces guy eats a raw chicken after breaking its neck. I couldn't stop laughing, I mean that he could do that is awesome but what help will his chicken eating skills be in a battlefield? I wish i could find the video for you.


i think this is to train SF to survive in desert with no supply or behind enemy lines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> so Chinese Sukhoi can russia deactivate them by pressing a button ? if this is true then there is no point to any country around the world to buy imported jets


Well, honestly, Russia is probably the lesser culprit at this "game".
As I said, it all depends on your relationship to the seller.
AND, it is an excellent reason to buy paths from another place and an even better one to develop your own tech?
Why do you think Israel modifies all its jets and makes their own radars and electronics?

I agree on the basis, mate, it is immoral but then again, war … you know?
Peace out, Tay.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Taygibay said:


> Well, honestly, Russia is probably the lesser culprit at this "game".
> As I said, it all depends on your relationship to the seller.
> AND, it is an excellent reason to buy paths from another place and an even better one to develop your own tech?
> Why do you think Israel modifies all its jets and makes their own radars and electronics?
> 
> I agree on the basis, mate, it is immoral but then again, war … you know?
> Peace out, Tay.


nothing in this world is fair but i dont think all around the world countries are that stupid to buy jets they cant use the way they want unless there is a way to modify these jets


----------



## Hell NO

SipahSalar said:


> I respect the Egyptian forces. Very professional and well equipped. But i question the training they show the recruits undergoing in the documentary.
> 
> What is the battlefield application of throwing sand in your face? Or tilting your boat, or lifting your boat? Or jogging through fake explosions?
> I used to have an Egyptian friend many years ago, he once showed me a video of an Egyptian parade where special forces guy eats a raw chicken after breaking its neck. I couldn't stop laughing, I mean that he could do that is awesome but what help will his chicken eating skills be in a battlefield? I wish i could find the video for you.


You forgot something they also make special forces soldiers swim in kind of a lake full of died bodies of dogs if the trainer saw that you were Disgusted he will make you kiss one of the bodies.
If you can't see the importance of this I think this forum is not the place for you.


----------



## Taygibay

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> nothing in this world is fair but i dont think all around the world countries are that stupid to buy jets they cant use the way they want unless there is a way to modify these jets


Oh but there is a way, Mahmoud! Buy the jets and have the equipment changed for one. Or …
learn to build proprietary systems and put them on them.
Why do you think as I said that some nations develop expertise in radars and missiles?

But at the same time, some just pick a master along with a source and follow the lead.
And if you want stupid, look no further than some less proud African countries than Egypt who buy a couple dozen jets from wherever and then have to hire foreigners to pilot them because their own education systems never produce people with the necessary skills. Then, after a few years, when war seems distant or revenues fall, they just let these fighters rot until they can't be fixed anymore?

I have a feeling that you don't believe or trust me which is entirely your right. But if it is the case, do enquire to folks you have faith in that know about such things. You'll see.

Good night for now mate, talk to you later, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

@SipahSalar 



> What is the battlefield application of throwing sand in your face? Or tilting your boat, or lifting your boat? Or jogging through fake explosions?



What you have to remember about this particular sort of training is that it is a precursor to joining the Special Forces. The majority of the guys participating are already accomplished officers, ncos, and in special cases pvts/conscripts from the Infantry, Navy, and Air Force (SAR).

Now, the sand/mud in the face is part of the grueling physical exercises and tests that usually dominate the start of the course (Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL) and culminates in Hell Week (a week of agonising physical training without sleep and with little food). This part of the course is meant to ensure that only those who are mentally and physically tough enough to become Special Forces progress in the course. While many drop out in this period, they will still be accomplished in their particular area or arms, for them they just weren't cut out to be SF and there's nothing wrong with that.

In terms of military application Special Forces will operate in areas where there is a lot of sand so getting covered in it in training while still being effective is good preparation (although something went wrong if you do get covered head to toe in sand while on ops). Tilting and resurfacing the boat in the water is an essential drill, you would be expected to do the same thing in combat if a RHIB or any boat overturned. Carrying the boat is part of the grueling physical exercises. 

Running through fake explosions/fire with blank or live rounds going off in the background is meant to add realism to the training, that is the potential environment any soldier may be operating in. What you don't want is soldiers deployed on ops and then being phased or shocked when they are contacted by small arms or DF/IDF.



> I used to have an Egyptian friend many years ago, he once showed me a video of an Egyptian parade where special forces guy eats a raw chicken after breaking its neck. I couldn't stop laughing, I mean that he could do that is awesome but what help will his chicken eating skills be in a battlefield? I wish i could find the video for you.



I know the video (there are plenty out there btw) and its ridiculous nature is very much intended for its particular purpose, a parade, a show/entertainment. However, it is an essential skill the SF guys have learnt. They may often deploy behind enemy lines or in enemy territory for long periods of time, and as such they have to be self sufficient in every aspect as logistical support may be hard if not impossible. Although they have their issued rations if that runs out they will need to learn to live and eat in the environment they are deployed in, that means catching/finding, cooking (if they can), and eating wild chickens (yes such a thing exists), snakes, birds, potatoes, vegetables, and any other form of food. Perhaps the most important skill they learn in this training which is literally called survival is how to find water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

@SipahSalar
I can confirm that in France, in commando training, the same chicken thing was taught.
The idea runs thus :
You're alone and hurt, an arm barely functional in enemy territory
You grab the chicken, even a "civilian" one caught from a farm …
break away its neck with your teeth and drink its blood.
Voilà, life support for a couple hours.

Of course, that would be life support for you, not for the chicken!

And yes, you need to know that your guys have the guts and grit before they go into mission,
not as it ends in failure cuz' they ran out of nail polish ( no attack on Poles or Poland  ).

I hope it helps, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

HD footage of combined arms live fire exercise "NASR 13"


----------



## Ceylal

*@Frogman 
عكاشة: الجيش المصري سينتشر في 7 دول عربية خلال 3 أشهر

[video]



It does look like Egyptian armed forces have their work cut out for them...*


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> *@Frogman
> عكاشة: الجيش المصري سينتشر في 7 دول عربية خلال 3 أشهر
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like Egyptian armed forces have their work cut out for them...*



Nah, this guy is the definition of unprofessional. He just makes stuff up really. Going from a force of 400-500 thousand regular soldiers to two and a half million in a matter of months is impossible.


----------



## Ceylal

Does it have something to do with this....
*Les secrets de l’avalanche de milliards de dollars sur l’Égypte | Mondialisation*




Frogman said:


> Nah, this guy is the definition of unprofessional. He just makes stuff up really. Going from a force of 400-500 thousand regular soldiers to two and a half million in a matter of months is impossible.


that what I thought, and I didn't think that Egypt will take the role of policing the Mena region..


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> Does it have something to do with this....
> *Les secrets de l’avalanche de milliards de dollars sur l’Égypte | Mondialisation*



No, Egypt stated it will only defend the maritime shipping routes surrounding the gulf of Aden against aggression or blockage by any party in Yemen. That's as far as the administration is willing to go militarily in regards to Yemen and even that is insignificant as there would be international action against such an act.

The Saudis are still not contemplating involvement, the Houthis only control North Yemen and them being able spread is questionable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*القائد العام يشهد المرحلة الرئيسية للمناورة "رعد 23" التى تنفذها وحدات من المنطقة الغربية العسكرية*

*it's on youtube guys post it because i can't yet *


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Raad-23






Western Military Region
EAF
RDF
Navy SF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nice pics baradars..


----------



## MICA

what is this plane at 1:28 ? and anyone noticed the new guns ?


----------



## Hell NO




----------



## MICA




----------



## Hell NO

Kamal_dbk said:


> what is this plane at 1:28 ? and anyone noticed the new guns ?


I think I have seen these guns before but the aircraft I have no idea it looks like ground support aircraft judging from the shape of the wings maybe a trainer aircraft I don't really know.


----------



## MICA

all my friends telling me that its alpha jet


----------



## Hell NO

Kamal_dbk said:


> all my friends telling me that its alpha jet


Maybe but the egyptain alpha jet has a different camouflage than the aircraft in the videohttp://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 
and the wings of the alpha jet aren't as long as this one


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

IS it HK416 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> IS it HK416 ?



Sig Sauer 516 

SIG SG 516 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Air Tractor AT-802 ( 12 in service now gifted to the EAF from UAE )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Recruits listen in to their instructors during the SEAL 7 (Basic Underwater Demolition/ Sea Air Land) course.






KrAZ ASV Panthera K-29 APC in service with the Egyptian Armed Forces and produced under license by Eagles International (Egyptian private defence firm).






Vintage photo of Unit 777 Combat International CT&HR team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

SEAL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

Okay guys these photos show egyptain armored vehicles wit the libyan army (I can't create a thread for it can anyone do that for me)












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1631036540462375


----------



## Taygibay

I'll confirm it's a Gadjet @Kamal_dbk
The only other plane in Egypt with that wing profile is the F-4 and its tail surfaces are inverted in sweep.

Good night bro, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> I'll confirm it's a Gadjet @Kamal_dbk
> The only other plane in Egypt with that wing profile is the F-4 and its tail surfaces are inverted in sweep.
> 
> Good night bro, Tay.



i was just confused because the alpha jet don't seem to have very long wings like this from the shot angle , and it's definitely not F-4 because it's out of service


----------



## Taygibay

@Kamal_dbk & @Hell NO I understand your takes guys however consider this :
L-59 ( 39 ), Tucano, AT-802 have straight wings.
MiG-21 / J-7, Mirage V & 2000 have delta wings.
F-16 has no rear sweep to its short wings ( part delta too ).

If no Phantom is active although you got your last ones less than 20 years ago,
the only wing profile that fits is that of the Gadjet. About the length of which wings,
check this picture :



If you compare length to wingspan ratio, the Gadjet beats the others?
So that once in the air from afar, it only needs to fly in a curve away from the camera to suddenly
shorten its body length through perspective, at the same time making the wings appear thinner …
and so longer?




Taking into account the well known mid body width due to engines placement,
the only other possibility when the above is factored in is that you got a visitor
to your exercise? Not to be ruled out but a new question would arise : WHO?

Hope it helps, read you soon, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

@Kamal_dbk @Frogman @Taygibay @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid

The first three Egyptian Rafales (B352/353/354) in Bordeaux-Merignac















(I will try too find these pics in better resolution)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Frogman

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk @Frogman @Taygibay @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid
> 
> The first three Egyptian Rafales (B352/353/354) in Bordeaux-Merignac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I will try too find these pics in better resolution)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Party wohoooo 

any link please ? from the source of the pictures ? 


@Gabriel92[/USER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> Party wohoooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any link please ? from the source of the pictures ?
> @Gabriel92[/USER



It comes from the twitter account of Defense-Aero (@DefensAero) there will be a link,soon i guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

i got Pictures for the planes with these serials B352/353/354 which supposed to join the EAF soon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Taygibay

3 Bs no surprise there,
A- It will allow for training to begin ASAP
B- It will mean Egyptian NOSAs in place for the August bash.

It also shows I was right about some article we saw here IRRC or someone maybe stating that 
it would take time to modify the birds for the Egyptian specificities. So much for that BS!
It took all of 3 weeks, how is that for fast service?
Sorry for some of our mainland Asian buddies but Dassault knows its stuff … when left alone to do
the job, that is! 

Maybe someone in Egypt can enquire about when the pilots will arrive or if the transit will be accomplished
by French ones?

Good day all ( thnx Gab ), Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> 3 Bs no surprise there,
> A- It will allow for training to begin ASAP
> B- It will mean Egyptian NOSAs in place for the August bash.
> 
> It also shows I was right about some article we saw here IRRC or someone maybe stating that
> it would take time to modify the birds for the Egyptian specificities. So much for that BS!
> It took all of 3 weeks, how is that for fast service?
> Sorry for some of our mainland Asian buddies but Dassault knows its stuff … when left alone to do
> the job, that is!
> 
> Maybe someone in Egypt can enquire about when the pilots will arrive or if the transit will be accomplished
> by French ones?
> 
> Good day all ( thnx Gab ), Tay.



our pilots should be there in april , i published the planes with the claimed serial but is these planes are 100% sure that they are Ours ?


----------



## Taygibay

100% @Kamal_dbk bro!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580772860479819776
They openly lack their new colours ; yours!

Good evening mate, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Interior Ministry Central Security Special Operations in Sharm Elsheikh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

I had a Canadian buddy of Egyptian origin that looked just like the guy on the left.
He died in A-stan. ( Love and respect Hani! )

Still, nice pic; that's how security forces are supposed to look.

Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Anyone know what type of egyptian ships are involved in the yemen operation? Any amphibious assault ships?


----------



## MICA

perry class and ambassador Mkiii

*#353 which supposed to be ours*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Gabriel92 said:


> The first three Egyptian Rafales (B352/353/354) in Bordeaux-Merignac


They just signed the deal, how can they get the planes so fast? Aren't they buying brand new 0 hours planes?


----------



## MICA

SipahSalar said:


> They just signed the deal, how can they get the planes so fast? Aren't they buying brand new 0 hours planes?


we took three planes from the production line which was supposed to serve the french air force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Hakan said:


> Anyone know what type of egyptian ships are involved in the yemen operation? Any amphibious assault ships?



Oliver Hazard Perry frigates and Ambassador MIII Fast Missile Craft. No word on amphibious assault ships just yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian SEAL still from upcoming movie documentary "The Thunderstorm"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Republican Guard 















Egyptian Interior Ministry Central Security Special Operations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi inspects forces taking part in Ex "Siham Alhaq" with the UAE and inspects the Rapid Deployment Forces.

In the video Colonel General Sedki Sobhi watches units from the Rapid Deployment Forces conducting physical training, showcasing their hand to hand combat, conducting asymmetrical range shootings, and conducting a small scale live fire exercise. There is also footage of the AFs Chemical Warfare administrations laboratories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Egyptian ships passing the trough the suez canal to join the Yemen coasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*French government support for Rafale can lower unit cost*
*Reuben F Johnson, Washington, DC* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
31 March 2015








.......... 
The twin-engine French fighter has a number of attractive features from the perspective of the nations that have considered purchasing it. One is that the design is not speculative; the major systems like the active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar from Thales and the Snecma M88-2 engine are all already in service on operational French Rafales.

Another positive is that the aircraft is available in both land- and carrier-based variants. This is an attractive set of options for nations looking to acquire aircraft carriers in the near future in that they could be flying one basic type of fighter across more than one service branch.

Thirdly, the Rafale is fitted with a full array of European-made weaponry that gives whoever purchases the aircraft the ability to operate weapons that do not fall under the umbrella of US export control guidelines. Dassault also offers more lenient terms on access to software source code and other technology compared to, for example, US manufacturers, so that the nations that purchase the aircraft would have greater autonomy when deciding how to modify the aircraft for their own mission requirements.

French government support for Rafale can lower unit cost - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian F-16 Block 40 serial 9924 armed with AIM-9 Sidewinder and GBU-12 takes part in Decisive Storm over Yemen with other coalition jets.


----------



## MICA

*F-16 pilot with 2000 Flight hours badge in Libya operation *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Today F-16 and Unknown UAV in Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Kamal_dbk said:


> Today F-16 and Unknown UAV in Sinai
> 
> View attachment 212441



Israeli UAV in Gaza 2011

http://avb.s-oman.net/showthread.php?t=1133433

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*ENS Soeliman Ezzat ( 682 ) *
Ambassador MK III Missile Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdelrahman

Egyptian stealth Ambassador MK III Missile Boat





''Cairo'' FREMM frigate .. Included in the last Egyptian deal with France





Egyptian F16 Block 52 equipped with CFT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Abdelrahman said:


> Egyptian stealth Ambassador MK III Missile Boat
> View attachment 213219
> 
> 
> ''Cairo'' FREMM frigate .. Included in the last Egyptian deal with France
> View attachment 213225
> 
> 
> Egyptian F16 Block 52 equipped with CFT
> View attachment 213226



These otherwise highly advanced jets are toothless without AMRAAMs.


----------



## SipahSalar

Horus said:


> These otherwise highly advanced jets are toothless without AMRAAMs.


To some extent that is true. Though I think there are 32 batteries of Patriots in Egypt which probably cover entire Israeli airspace and can be used as an offensive weapon. On top of that we can add the new S-300 system. Egyptian air defence is probably one of the most dense in middle east. Working in conjunction with F-16s, they can do very serious damage.
I think EAF is also acquiring BVR missiles from France. I don't know if they will be allowed to use them on F-16's or maybe they are only for the Rafales, time will tell. Although all NATO equipment is compatible as far as i know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

Horus said:


> These otherwise highly advanced jets are toothless without AMRAAMs.


Acquiring AMRAAMs for F16s from America depends mainly on signing the CISMOA agreement, but still there are a lot of alternatives from other suppliers, and techniques to be used with the allowed American ammunition without signing the agreement.



SipahSalar said:


> To some extent that is true. Though I think there are 32 batteries of Patriots in Egypt which probably cover entire Israeli airspace and can be used as an offensive weapon. On top of that we can add the new S-300 system. Egyptian air defence is probably one of the most dense in middle east. Working in conjunction with F-16s, they can do very serious damage.
> I think EAF is also acquiring BVR missiles from France. I don't know if they will be allowed to use them on F-16's or maybe they are only for the Rafales, time will tell. Although all NATO equipment is compatible as far as i know.



That's right .. Egypt is currently using French MICAs with its Mirage 2000 fleet. MICAs and Meteors are also included in the last deal with France. Of course they will be used with the French Rafales, but I don't know exactly whether they can be used on F16s or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

Egyptian pilots with Saudi F15 fighter jet








Egyptian pilot with a Saudi Typhoon





One of the first three Egyptian Rafales in Bordeaux–Merignac airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Abdelrahman said:


> Egyptian pilots with Saudi F15 fighter jet
> View attachment 213303
> View attachment 213304
> 
> 
> Egyptian pilot with a Saudi Typhoon
> View attachment 213306
> 
> 
> One of the first three Egyptian Rafales in Bordeaux–Merignac airport
> View attachment 213309



That was quick..did you buy some jets off the shelf?


----------



## Abdelrahman

Horus said:


> That was quick..did you buy some jets off the shelf?


The contract states that the first three fighters along with the Fremm frigate should be delivered before August 2015 to attend the opening of the new Suez Canal. 

The French daily newspaper_ Le Figaro_ reported that Egypt will receive the first three Rafale jet fighters from France this summer.

The Rafale deal with Egypt entered into force after the company received the first check at the beginning of this week, said Éric Trappier, CEO of Dassault Aviation, manufacturer of the Rafale jets, during a speech about the company's achievements in 2014.

Trappier mentioned that the three jets will take part in the inauguration of the Suez Canal project on 5 August.

In total, the company will dispatch 24 Rafale jets to Cairo; one plane per month in accorance with the agreement concluded between the two countries, said Trappier, pointing out that Dassault could increase its production to reach 2.5 jets a month if the situation required.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces Northern Sinai OP Sinai 





Egyptian Air Force strike on Houthi training camp OP Decisive Storm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi inspects the Egyptian Rapid Deployment Forces and watches Egyptian Special Forces attached to the RPD conduct a live fire excercise which included an air insertion. Of note: the M1 Abrams MBT appears for the first time with the RPD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Interior Ministry Central Security Special Operations raid leaves five dead and one injured criminals during contact.





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> Colonel General Sedki Sobhi inspects the Egyptian Rapid Deployment Forces and watches Egyptian Special Forces attached to the RPD conduct a live fire excercise which included an air insertion. Of note: the M1 Abrams MBT appears for the first time with the RPD.
> .......................



Surprising developments SF.999 and M1A1s being with RDF .. 
It seems that the ground intervention in Yemen is inevitable


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Surprising developments SF.999 and M1A1s being with RDF ..
> It seems that the ground intervention in Yemen is inevitable



The image isn't showing up.

They're still nowhere ready enough to be deployed on an operation which will most likely be cluster****. They lack basic equipment required in these kinds of theaters.

Just off the top of my head:-


Adequate webbing/assault vests for mechanised (drivers/commanders) and armoured troops
Plate carriers with MOLLE with ancillary pouches are too few and should be standard for (all) SF and Paras as well as infantry
Each infantryman should carry morphine and bandages, with a team medic carrying more medical gear
Personal Role Radios (inter-section communication usually 500m range, pretty small) for every infantryman. As far as I've seen only Pl commanders Pl Sgt and Sect commanders have any sort of radio on them/ if that
Satellite communications on Pl level or at the very least Coy level
I'm sick and tired of seeing troops without kevlar reinforced helmets which provide vital ballistic protection
Daysacks (mil spec backpacks) and bergans, no more of this carrying around flags and other sh** on your legs
Adequate NVG provision across the infantry not just SF
Laser light modules to be attached on rifles
One stretcher per section
Vallons to detect IEDs 1 per Pl
60mm mortar with the Pl Sgt
Troops carrying RPGs should also be armed with a rifle
Side arms
The RPD need engineers attatched, build bridges, generally blow shi** up, especially during building or compound raids
The above may be an afterthought but in operations such as these, pretty much all this crap is vital.

SF were always attached to the RPD. It would be interesting to know where the M1s came from. Argh, the things that would happen if I was in charge of military procurement! or policy! For one conscription would be over, or at least conscripts wouldn't be allowed to serve in combat arms.

Video of the inspection and live fire exercise


----------



## MICA

get ready guys something Russian is getting close


----------



## Hell NO

Kamal_dbk said:


> get ready guys something Russian is getting close


Like what


----------



## MICA

Hell NO said:


> Like what



i can't tell now but you will be surprised soon


----------



## Hell NO

-----------------------------------------
Egyptain panthera armored vehicle







Kamal_dbk said:


> i can't tell now but you will be surprised soon


After the rafale/fremme/gowend/mig/su/buk/etc.
I became immune to surprises


----------



## black-hawk_101

Kamal_dbk said:


> i got Pictures for the planes with these serials B352/353/354 which supposed to join the EAF soon
> View attachment 207495
> View attachment 207496
> View attachment 207497
> View attachment 207498
> View attachment 207499



So, Egypt is basically buying dual seat Rafaels.



Gabriel92 said:


> Egyptian ships passing the trough the suez canal to join the Yemen coasts.



I think there is RIWAYAT regarding Yemen and SYRIA where Prophet Muhammad (S.A.W) offers Dua to ALLAH to protect Yemen and SYRIA??? Heard Last night on Dr. Shahid Masood End Of times Chapter2 11th April 2015.


----------



## MICA

black-hawk_101 said:


> So, Egypt is basically buying dual seat *Rafal's*.



16 Rafale B two-seat and 8 Rafale C single-seat


----------



## black-hawk_101

Kamal_dbk said:


> 16 Rafale B two-seat and 8 Rafale C single-seat



So why not Egypt is buying a good deal of it. I mean a total of 50-70+ of them which will help them to replace a good deal of aircraft.


----------



## MICA

black-hawk_101 said:


> So why not Egypt is buying a good deal of it. I mean a total of 50-70+ of them which will help them to replace a good deal of aircraft.



we will probably get another 24 to be [ 48 total ] 

let me tell you what the EAF will look like in the next 5 years .. 

first the old mirage 2000 , mirage 5 , f-16 block 15 and 32 will be out of service and the Mig 21 , F-7 are already out

f-16 block 40 will probably upgraded beside the new f-16 block 52 which we received
48 rafale
about 48 Mig-35 
probably about 15 from the uae mirage 2000-9


----------



## black-hawk_101

Kamal_dbk said:


> we will probably get another 24 to be [ 48 total ]
> 
> let me tell you what the EAF will look like in the next 5 years ..
> 
> first the old mirage 2000 , mirage 5 , f-16 block 15 and 32 will be out of service and the Mig 21 , F-7 are already out
> 
> f-16 block 40 will probably upgraded beside the new f-16 block 52 which we received
> 48 rafale
> about 48 Mig-35
> probably about 15 from the uae mirage 2000-9



f-16 block 15 and 32 will be out of service ???? 
Why not Egypt tries to assemble Rafaels and MiG-35s locally???


----------



## MICA

black-hawk_101 said:


> f-16 block 15 and 32 will be out of service ????
> Why not Egypt tries to assemble Rafaels and MiG-35s locally???



yup block 15 and 32 will be out in the next years they are 82 planes and we lost about 6 or 5 in accidents i can't remember exactly 

block 40 planes are 138 planes , Block 52 are 20 planes

with this economy we can't make a huge deal that the supplier can accept a production line in egypt


----------



## black-hawk_101

I am sure PAF would be trying to get it.


Kamal_dbk said:


> yup block 15 and 32 will be out in the next years they are 82 planes and we lost about 6 or 5 in accidents i can't remember exactly
> 
> block 40 planes are 138 planes , Block 52 are 20 planes
> 
> with this economy we can't make a huge deal that the supplier can accept a production line in egypt


So will they going to buy or produce 100 MiG-35s? Also 100 Rafaels?


----------



## MICA

black-hawk_101 said:


> I am sure PAF would be trying to get it.



get what ?



black-hawk_101 said:


> So will they going to buy or produce 100 MiG-35s? Also 100 Rafaels?



ofc not this will cost a fortune i told you already the expected numbers of the upcoming deals


----------



## black-hawk_101

I am sure Egypt can afford it easily. If they sell old F-16s Block-15s & Block-32s, MiG-21s, F-7s, Mirage-Vs and also other older equipment in terms of spares to other air forces; then they can surely produce:
100 Rafael Dual seat
100 MiG-35s Dual seat


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Kamal_dbk said:


> get ready guys something Russian is getting close








It's been five years now re. the technical negotiation about Mig-29 M/M2 or Mig-35 and of course Su-35
Some resources even mentioned that Mig-29 smt and Su-30 are already in service .. But no official confirmation has been released.



Frogman said:


> They're still nowhere ready enough to be deployed on an operation which will most likely be cluster****. They lack basic equipment required in these kinds of theaters.
> 
> Just off the top of my head:-
> 
> 
> ..........................................


Totally agree with you ..
But bear in mind that not all RDF are shown in this video
Some being attached in N.Sinai , other were dispatched to UAE for joint-exercise.
And they're not fully geared up with the required equipment for battlefield .
It just something to warm up and to send a message .. I guess !!


----------



## SipahSalar

Does EAF even need Su-30's anymore? I think they are set for the next 15 years with the incoming Rafales and Mirages. They can get an MLU for their F-16's from Turkey. Or considering relations between Turkey and Egypt they might have to go through the more expensive route of MLU by USA.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

SipahSalar said:


> Does EAF even need Su-30's anymore? I think they are set for the next 15 years with the incoming Rafales and Mirages. They can get an MLU for their F-16's from Turkey. Or considering relations between Turkey and Egypt they might have to go through the more expensive route of MLU by USA.



Egypt's policy is to diversify weapons sources .
The outdated Russian warplanes are to be replaced by modern ones from the same source

French Rafales are to take the place of old Mirages , and so on ..


----------



## MICA

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> It's been five years now re. the technical negotiation about Mig-29 M/M2 or Mig-35 and of course Su-35
> Some resources even mentioned that Mig-29 smt and Su-30 are already in service .. But no official confirmation has been released.



the su-35 negotiations is not done i wasn't going to tell but the Mig-35 is coming with another surprise and it will be announced in the next days inchallah


----------



## Ceylal




----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 214660



Thanks for bringing that up. It's a great showcase of Egyptian aid and UN work abroad.

Egypt opened an *Egyptian Field Hospital at Bagram* in 2003.[1][2][3][4][5][6][7]

The hospital treats more than 7,000 Afghans per month. Treatment is provided free of charge. 31 percent of the hospitals patients are children.

Liam Fox, writing in the _The Telegraph_, described the Egyptian Hospital at Bagram as an exception to _"almost non-existent"_ engagement in Afghanistan by the Muslim world.[8]

By Staff Sgt. Terrance D. Rhodes
RC-East PAO

*BAGRAM AIR FIELD, Afghanistan —* Someone once said Egypt was a place flowing with milk and honey, but for the local Afghan people, the El Salam Egyptian Field Hospital gives so much more.

The El Salam Egyptian Field Hospital is a part of the coalition forces that helps and provide medical care for the people of Afghanistan.

The hospital, operating out of the wooden B-huts that dot the entire base, offers surgery and outpatient care, with specialists in many disciplines, including dentistry, ophthalmology, gynecology and pediatrics.

Since December, the hospital has seen over 5,000 patients including Afghans and American civilians.

“We treat and see civilians that work on Bagram and Afghans.” said Col. Reda AL. Shanawany, the commander of El Salam Egyptian Field Hospital. “If there is something we cannot find a solution on, we will refer all of our patients to Craig Joint Theater Hospital.”

The hospital offers many different kinds of treatment, but more often, Afghans are treated for Tuberculosis and Hepatitis B.

“The two most common cases that we see is [tuberculosis] and [hepatitis B],” said Capt. Ahmed Moheb, the chief medical doctor of the El Salam Egyptian Field Hospital. “People come from a long distance, so I think they need us here to make sure that their getting cured.”

Afghans have come from all over the country to this hospital, the Egyptians said, but most are from the area.

Some Afghans travel from far distances to receive medical treatment, and some come with no shoes and with little to eat, but once they get to the hospital, all of those needs are meet.

The staff not only treats all of its patients, it feeds them as well.

“Before the Afghan people leave, we always give them food for their trip back home,” said Shanawany.

Regardless of how far they may have to travel, Afghans know this hospital will treat them and make sure their needs are take care of.

“I spend over an hour of walking to get here, so it’s refreshing to know that all my needs will get taken care of,” said Mohamand Khanagha, a patient at the Egyptian Field Hospital.

The Egyptians enjoy taking care of their patients, and they want to win the hearts and minds of the Afghan people.

“We want to teach the Afghans how to support themselves to live successfully without us,” said Moheb. “In the future, I would like for all the Afghan people to be safe and their medical needs meet.”

Egyptian hospital provides medical care for locals | Resolute Support Mission

BAGRAM AIR FIELD, Afghanistan — Rahim Khan has come from the village of Torkchi to have his hip looked at. Near the end of the Taliban reign, a fighter fired a rocket at his house, and a large mud brick fell on him.

Sixteen-year-old Kamal has come from Chaical village. Trauma from a motorcycle accident four years ago has left him with a wandering eye.

Six-month-old Meshgan almost died from malnutrition because his mother could not produce breast milk. He receives regular feedings here.

They were among the 20 or so Afghans who came to Bagram Air Field on Wednesday for free examinations, courtesy of the Egyptian Field Hospital. It would be a very slow day; the hospital usually sees 250 to 350 people per day, but the Egyptians are rotating teams, and had minimal staffing as they prepared to leave.

The hospital, operating out of the wooden B-huts that dot the entire base, offers surgery and outpatient care, with specialists in many disciplines, including dentistry, ophthalmology, gynecology and pediatrics.

One of four medical facilities on the massive air base in Parwan province north of Kabul, the Egyptian hospital is staffed by 14 doctors and 20 nurses who provide health care to Afghans as an instrument of “soft power,” a way to give locals tangible aid and, hopefully, win some of those hearts and minds sought in counterinsurgency strategy.

Dr. (Col.) Eham Karam Henein Morcos is the chief. According to Karam and the hospital’s commander, Col. Khaled Farghaly abd Elsamee, Egyptian medics have helped more than 600,000 Afghans on an outpatient basis since the hospital opened in July 2003. They have performed more than 2,600 operations on locals, with Khaled’s team doing 284.

Most come in suffering complications from malnutrition and anemia. Tuberculosis, hypertension and diabetes are common. And because much of it goes untreated, patients often arrive in distress, including some “in severe coma,” Karam said.

The same can happen when there is external injury.

“Sometimes, one month after [breaking a bone], they come,” he said, because the locals have no money, or no way to travel.

What the hospital provides is a largely Muslim face — some Egyptians, including Karam, are Christian — to a population that might resist treatment by a Westerner.

There are also Afghan interpreters, to handle the Dari-to-Arabic translations. Many are doctors who come every day from Kabul to translate and to learn from their Egyptian colleagues. The Afghan doctors sometimes assist with surgeries, but many are happy to have a coalition-provided salary, which some of the Egyptians speculated was more than they would make practicing medicine in Kabul.

Egypt is one of just three Arab countries — the others are the United Arab Emirates and Jordan — providing troops in Afghanistan, a fact not lost on some.

“United States has bases in Kuwait, in Qatar, in Bahrain,” complained a United Arab Emirates soldier at the compound. “Where are their soldiers?”

Afghans have come from all over the country to this hospital, the Egyptians said, but most are from the area.


They run a gantlet of Afghan, Egyptian and U.S. security to get on the base.

A small contingent of U.S. forces does eye scans and fingerprinting on each visitor coming in the small gate on the side of the Bagram village, home to about 1,000 Afghans.

They check the retina scan against the growing national database, and add those not in it. On this day, one man’s name was in the system as having had insurgent connections. He sat waiting for U.S. intelligence officials to come “have a chat,” a U.S. Air Force security policeman said.

There also are cultural hurdles for locals. Many have been reluctant to accept care, even from medical staff who are mostly Muslim.

Women in particular were slow in trusting, at first only wanting to deal with the female Egyptian nurses. But Karam says about 70 percent of the women who come in the gate now are willing to be treated by a male doctor.

Still, some are not.

Karam spoke of the heartbreak of dealing with a population plagued by fear and anchored in another culture.

“Sometimes,” he said, “the woman is told she needs C-section, or she die. She say, ‘I ask my husband,’ and we never see her again. What happens, we don’t know.”

Egyptian hospital puts Muslim face on medical care in Afghanistan - News - Stripes

News of today’s ouster of democratically-elected President Mohamed Morsi by the Egyptian army is positively stunning–a military takeover is hardly good news for democracy–but I cannot help but feel a measure of optimism. Perhaps progressive change in Egypt toward democracy looks different than what we outsiders might think it should.

July 23rd is Egypt’s Revolution Day, and this year marks the 61st year of Egyptian independence from foreign rule. As the military takes over this week, I find it especially important to reflect on Egypt’s revolution in 1952, how it came about, and the meaning those events hold for Egyptians. And as I reflect on this history, I also think back fondly to my time working with the Egyptian army in Afghanistan–and all that I learned from them about Egyptian history, politics, and culture. It is, more than anything, my friendship with Egyptian troops that gives me hope.

On my first deployment to Afghanistan, I found myself working with soldiers from the Egyptian army’s humanitarian hospital at Bagram Airfield. Egyptian troops provided vital medical care for Afghan civilians, and they interfaced regularly with Americans, NATO, and Afghan forces to coordinate security and other support for their camp. My job involved helping with logistical support, and I paid regular visits to their compound to participate in events organized by the Egyptians to distribute clothing and shoes to Afghan women and children, or sometimes just to say hello or have a cup of coffee. I became fast friends with a captain who served as the hospital’s liaison, who (for the sake of his anonymity) I will call Aziz.

I remember in July of that year Aziz sending me an email to wish me a happy “Independent Day.” I told him the story of American independence, and how important the Declaration of Independence was to our national identity. Americans may not be able to name the dates that our Revolutionary war began or ended, but we can all name July 4, 1776, as the day we declared our independence from Britain. We often seem to forget how vital the role of the U.S. military–and military leaders–was in forming and stabilizing our own early democracy.

Aziz asked for my help in putting together a history presentation for a Revolution Day celebration he wanted to organize at Bagram to bring Egyptians, Americans, and Coalition troops together. He brought me a file of digital images of photos from the 1950s, of Anwar Sadat, Gamal Abdel Nasser, and Mohammed Naguib–and he told me the story of the Free Officers Movement that formed within the Egyptian army following Egypt’s loss of the Arab-Israeli War in 1948. Egypt had been ruled by foreign kings and emperors for centuries, and at that time King Farouk, who was of foreign descent and influence, was blamed by an increasing number of Egyptians for the loss of 1948. Farouk was also broadly considered incompetent, and an embarrassment both because of his un-Islamic playboy lifestyle and his tolerance of ongoing British occupation of the Suez Canal Zone.

By 1952, an attack on Egyptian police by British troops–resulting in 50 police killed and more than 100 wounded–brought Egyptians out into the streets in protest, and the protests grew into angry mobs that rioted for weeks against a king and a government that seemed wholly disinterested in the will of the Egyptian people. This was the moment for this group of young army officers to plan the ouster of a corrupt, foreign government on behalf of the Egyptian people. Gamal Abdel Nasser was the passionate young colonel who masterminded the Free Officers Movement, Anwar Sadat was the group’s spokesman, and Mohammed Naguib, a respected commander from the Arab-Israeli War, was named the figurehead.

At 7:30 on the morning of July 23, 1952, the voice of Anwar Sadat came over the radio to announce that, for the first time in two thousand years, Egypt would be ruled by Egyptians. The Egyptian army and police were positioned throughout Cairo and Alexandria, and King Farouk’s palaces were surrounded. Having no other option, Farouk abdicated, and departed the country with full military honors, never to return. Naguib served as Egypt’s first president, Nasser the second–and Nasser oversaw the establishment of a new Constitution for Egypt. He also brought an end to foreign occupation of the Suez Canal Zone.

Maybe Americans who were alive in the 1950s remember this, but I found that this history isn’t a familiar one for most Americans. Certainly not the majority of young U.S. soldiers who joined us at Aziz’s Revolution Day barbecue, where our history slideshow ran on a projector in a giant tent while Egyptian pop music blared and soldiers danced, grilled hamburgers, and enjoyed a respite from their daily routines.

Over the time I knew Aziz, he told me with pride that he chose to attend Egypt’s military academy as a young man, where he endured rigorous training that included long foot marches in the Sinai desert. His father had been a successful businessman, yet he chose a life of military service, and he was immensely proud of his country’s rich, enduring history. We talked politics, we exchanged stories about our military training and family lives, and he shared with me so much of his sincerely and deeply held Islamic faith. He was troubled that the Islamic Brotherhood had been outlawed at that time by President Mubarak, yet he insisted that Egyptian society must respect all faiths, to include his many Coptic Christian friends. Respect for other faiths is a tenet of Islam, he insisted.

Military service is compulsory for men in Egypt, as is the case in many countries across the world. The Egyptian army unit I worked with was professional, and made up of a cast of characters not unlike a U.S. unit–spanning the spectrum of a doctor who carefully researched and documented the pathogens he was seeing in his patients, to young nurses who were dedicated, cheerful, and wanted to learn English, to the joking NCOs who always welcomed me warmly with a smile. The Egyptian camp was dilapidated because it ran on a shoestring budget, but it always seemed to work like clockwork, managing a patient load of about 200 per day with a small staff working at least six days a week. I grew to respect these Egyptian soldiers tremendously.

I cheered on the 2011 uprising in Tahrir Square along with much of the world, and I was unsurprised when the Egyptian army rolled in and ended up taking on a mediator role for the masses rather than acting as a tool of repression and violence against a popular uprising. A military acting either as tool of a dictator or as a force independent of a government no doubt can produce horrifying results. But there is also something genuinely inspiring about a military that chooses to side with a nation’s populace rather than its government.

I am seeing calls for an end to funding for Egypt–a vital military partner for the U.S., and a nation that, despite profound civil unrest and changes in government, yet upholds its treaty with Israel–as well as condemnations of today’s ouster of President Morsi as dooming Egypt to endless political unrest. I simply cannot agree with these ideas. I can’t predict the future, but I see the yearning of crowds in Tahrir Square for democratic leadership that truly represents the best ideals of Egyptian society, and the move of the Egyptian army to intervene on the people’s behalf, as potentially positive forces.

As the U.S. celebrates our own proud independence and democratic ideals, my hope is that Egypt will be able to look back on this week as a pivotal shift toward true representative government for all Egyptians. Although my Egyptian brother Aziz and I frequently disagreed, we always agreed on one thing–we want to see peace and stability in the world, and in our own countries. I am wishing Aziz and my friends in Egypt all the best. May peace and stability soon be the result.

A New Revolution Day in Egypt? | True Boots


View attachment 214661



View attachment 214663



View attachment 214665

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

View attachment 214672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Those Egyptian female soldiers are part of the hospital staff. That is a great endeavor, god speed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Kamal_dbk said:


> the su-35 negotiations is not done i wasn't going to tell but the Mig-35 is coming with another surprise and it will be announced in the next days inchallah


 They are nurses. There is a shool of nursery for the military a video of the opening for a new branch in upper egypt


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Honour Guards during a ceremony welcoming the Saudi Arabian Defence Minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Honour Guards during a ceremony welcoming the Saudi Arabian Defence Minister.
> 
> View attachment 214883


looks like a crow being saluted


----------



## Abdelrahman

I think the coming purchases till now are 24 Rafales (the first three jets to be delivered in 2015) + 12 more F16 block 52+ with CFT + Antey 2500 air defense system from Russia + 4 German type 209 diesel submarines, the first one to be delivered in 2016 insha'allah + Fremm Frigate + Gowind-class corvettes + More Ambassador MK III missile boats + A huge Russian deal to be announced soon isa that may include (Mig 35, SU30/35, attacking helicopters..etc)

We need to replace some jets that were/ planned to be out of service such as our F-4 Phantoms.


----------



## MICA

Abdelrahman said:


> I think the coming purchases till now are 24 Rafales (the first three jets to be delivered in 2015) + 12 more F16 block 52+ with CFT + Antey 2500 air defense system from Russia + 4 German type 209 diesel submarines, the first one to be delivered in 2016 insha'allah + Fremm Frigate + Gowind-class corvettes + More Ambassador MK III missile boats + A huge Russian deal to be announced soon isa that may include (Mig 35, SU30/35, attacking helicopters..etc)
> 
> We need to replace some jets that were/ planned to be out of service such as our F-4 Phantoms.



wake up all the F-4 fleet are out of service since late 2010


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces operator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Ceylal said:


> looks like a crow being saluted


Word on the street is the whole Yemen war was launched to give him legitimacy since it's the first time they are transitioning from brothers to a son in modern history.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Kamal_dbk said:


> wake up all the F-4 fleet are out of service since late 2010



I know that's why I said some jets that (were) / (or) planned to be out of service, but I don't remember that we replaced them with other alternatives, just like the Egyptian Tu-16 strategic bombers which were out of service years ago without replacement or at least conversion to be used as tankers.


----------



## Gabriel92

@Kamal_dbk @Hell NO @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Ahmed Eid @Amir_Pharaoh

DCNS has begun to build the first Gowind 2500 ! (Today)
The first Gowind should be delivered in ~2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force C-130 crew unload aid in Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk @Hell NO @Mahmoud_EGY @Frogman @Ahmed Eid @Amir_Pharaoh
> 
> DCNS has begun to build the first Gowind 2500 ! (Today)
> The first Gowind should be delivered in ~2017.



when you tag me i know that good news are coming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

another pictures from the ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

RDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*SOON*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eng.amr

Kamal_dbk said:


> View attachment 215177
> 
> 
> 
> *SOON*




i ask you if there are an official negotiatios with thr russian or it is just a speculation


----------



## MICA

eng.amr said:


> i ask you if there are an official negotiatios with thr russian or it is just a speculation



it's not expectations wait and see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eng.amr

Kamal_dbk said:


> it's not expectations wait and see


 i hope that it will be agood for replacing the old migs 

that will be agreat for the eaf

go on go on


----------



## MICA

RAFALE B353 for US  

and one of the block 52 at usa base which will be delivered soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Are Egyptian Rafales upgraded with AESA?


----------



## Frogman

Horus said:


> Are Egyptian Rafales upgraded with AESA?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Horus said:


> Are Egyptian Rafales upgraded with AESA?


all the 24 rafale's in the deal will F3.3 stantard which contains AESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Kamal_dbk said:


> all the 24 rafale's in the deal will F3.3 stantard which contains AESA radar



Good then we can practice with you guys to prepare for Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Horus said:


> Good then we can practice with you guys to prepare for Indians


yeah they are getting the same version as well  , but tbh at this time indians planes are more capable that yours i don't know why pak air force is not making any new deals the block 52 is your best plane right now am i right ?


----------



## Kompromat

Kamal_dbk said:


> yeah they are getting the same version as well  , but tbh at this time indians planes are more capable that yours i don't know why pak air force is not making any new deals the block 52 is your best plane right now am i right ?



PAF's primary job is to defend our air space and provide close air support to the Army. We don't have an offensive doctrine, therefore PAF is equipped accordingly. With almost 70 F-16s of Block-52 standard (MLU_MIII upgrade) and 250 JF-17 thunders (AESA Equipped from 2016-17), 6 AESA AWACs & AN/TPS-77 AESA radars, SPADA-2000, HQ-7, HQ-16 and HQ-9 SAMs, AIM-120C5 AMRAAMs, SD-10A BVRAAMs, its fairly well equipped to do that job, plus our pilot training is pretty well known. 

In my opinion PAF's eyes are set on joining the FC-31 Stealth aircraft project as a partner and developing the Thunder program along the Gripen-NG lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Kamal_dbk said:


> yeah they are getting the same version as well  , but tbh at this time indians planes are more capable that yours i don't know why pak air force is not making any new deals the block 52 is your best plane right now am i right ?


No money, their planes aren't any more capable than ours, and Rafales aren't game-changing superior to f 16s. Yes our block 52 are our best planes, but we have only 18 of them.


----------



## aliaselin

Egyptian C-130 visits China, Chengdu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

aliaselin said:


> Egyptian C-130 visits China, Chengdu
> View attachment 215477



it's old photo i think


----------



## aliaselin

Kamal_dbk said:


> it's old photo i think


Yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

aliaselin said:


> Yesterday



any source or link ?


----------



## MICA

SipahSalar said:


> No money, their planes aren't any more capable than ours, and Rafales aren't game-changing superior to f 16s. Yes our block 52 are our best planes, but we have only 18 of them.



they have big numbers of SU-30 and they upgraded their mirage 2000 fleet + they ordered rafale beside the mig 29 and you are depending on the block 52 and MLU , i don't count the JF-17 because i don't think it would stand against any of these tbh , i wish you a good deal soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinai Horus

Generals in Adidas. (except for Sisi's nike!)

Sisi inspects the military academy today's morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> they have big numbers of SU-30 and they upgraded their mirage 2000 fleet + they ordered rafale beside the mig 29 and you are depending on the block 52 and MLU , i don't count the JF-17 because i don't think it would stand against any of these tbh , i wish you a good deal soon



They still didn't order any Rafale,they announced that they'll buy 36 Rafale,but the deal isn't signed yet. (There are still talks between the 2 parts.)


----------



## Sinai Horus

aliaselin said:


> Egyptian C-130 visits China, Chengdu
> View attachment 215477


OMG. Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group??


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> They still didn't order any Rafale,they announced that they'll buy 36 Rafale,but the deal isn't signed yet. (There are still talks between the 2 parts.)



lol at Indians on the rafale deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Kamal_dbk said:


> they have big numbers of SU-30 and they upgraded their mirage 2000 fleet + they ordered rafale beside the mig 29 and you are depending on the block 52 and MLU , i don't count the JF-17 because i don't think it would stand against any of these tbh , i wish you a good deal soon


They don't enjoy an edge big enough to win a war. We have a sizeable Air Force that offers a healthy deterrence and enough numbers that a war will be extremely costly. On top of that, we have some of the best pilots in the world, but pilot training is unfortunately something you cannot measure, you can only judge that based on past performance.
Fighter Aircraft Strength by Country

Plus you are discounting JF-17 too easily, PAF isn't known for flying incapable planes.


----------



## Wasteland

SipahSalar said:


> On top of that, we have some of the best pilots in the world.




What air forces does the Pakistani air force train with? and how many flying hours do your pilots have on F-16's?


----------



## SipahSalar

Wasteland said:


> What air forces does the Pakistani air force train with? and how many flying hours do your pilots have on F-16's?


I am not sure about flying hours, that information is not readily available. As for training, we train with multiple Air Forces, Primarily with Chinese, Turkish and US Air Force. We also hold regular exercises with KSA, Jordan and UAE.


----------



## MICA

Wasteland said:


> What air forces does the Pakistani air force train with? and how many flying hours do your pilots have on F-16's?



Pakistani Air Force F-16 pilot flying hours

click on each pilot and you will find how many hours he made

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Kamal_dbk said:


> Pakistani Air Force F-16 pilot flying hours
> 
> click on each pilot and you will find how many hours he made


Thank you! So how many average flying hours is considered good?


----------



## MICA

SipahSalar said:


> Thank you! So how many average flying hours is considered good?



anything above 1000 is good but by 2015 most of f-16 pilots in the world exceeds the 2000 hours anyway , they are very experienced


----------



## SipahSalar

Kamal_dbk said:


> anything above 1000 is good but by 2015 most of f-16 pilots in the world exceeds the 2000 hours anyway , they are very experienced


We have around 80 F-16s, so if half of them have 1000+ flying hours that's pretty good. Not to mention not every pilot comes to that site to upload his hours :p

EAF has 55 such pilots! Good job!
IDAF has 9
TuAF has 138 such pilots. Dayummmmm.


----------



## MICA

SipahSalar said:


> Thank you! So how many average flying hours is considered good?





SipahSalar said:


> We have around 80 F-16s, so if half of them have 1000+ flying hours that's pretty good. Not to mention not every pilot comes to that site to upload his hours :p
> 
> EAF has 55 such pilots! Good job!




this guys is your badass but he is flying for the Chinese now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Kamal_dbk said:


> they have big numbers of SU-30 and they upgraded their mirage 2000 fleet + they ordered rafale beside the mig 29 and you are depending on the block 52 and MLU , i don't count the JF-17 because i don't think it would stand against any of these tbh , i wish you a good deal soon


Our SU 30 MkI is far superior from ordinary SU 30s offered to other countries like China and upgraded with western, Israeli and Indian subsystems and outclass every Jet in South Asia 

plus around 100 ~ MIG 29 are being upgraded with UPG standard and makes them 4 +

ontopic:IN friendly visit Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

from Air & Cosmos magazine 





@Gabriel92 @Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*The former Normandy yesterday in Lorient which will be Frigate Cairo   *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Bornubus said:


> *Our SU 30 MkI is far superior from ordinary SU 30s offered to other countries like China and upgraded with western, Israeli and Indian subsystems and outclass every Jet in South Asia*


*
*

If that was the case, why almost 70% of your SU 30s are grounded ? China did experience that problem, nor Algeria...
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Ceylal said:


> *
> *
> 
> If that was the case, why almost 70% of your SU 30s are grounded ? China did experience that problem, nor Algeria...
> *
> *


Nonsense 

That is an old news when SUs were voluntarily grounded due to precaution regarding a technical glitch in ejection seats


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Unite 999





Navy SF





Paratroopers


----------



## Ceylal

Bornubus said:


> Nonsense
> 
> That is an old news when SUs were voluntarily grounded due to precaution regarding a technical glitch in ejection seats


You still have a great number of SU30 grounded to this day, due to your indigenous/Israeli software. Algeria, China and Malaysia have never experienced problem with theirs...Both Algeria's and Malaysia have western electronic suite in theirs and are not inferior to yours..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Ceylal said:


> You still have a great number of SU30 grounded to this day, due to your indigenous/Israeli software. Algeria, China and Malaysia have never experienced problem with theirs...Both Algeria's and Malaysia have western electronic suite in theirs and are not inferior to yours..


They WERE grounded due to Ejection Seats issue and not software


----------



## MICA

*Egyptian AN-74T-200A*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Bornubus said:


> They WERE grounded due to Ejection Seats issue and not software


Not only that...incompatible software, bad quality oil and jet fuel..among others..The army experienced the same problem with their T90 too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

Ceylal said:


> Not only that...incompatible software, bad quality oil and jet fuel..among others..The army experienced the same problem with their T90 too.


My ill informed friend we are upgrading our SUs with heavy Super Sukhoi standard as we speak and you are giving this BS

Give me the source (latest) or stop derailing the thread

Broadsword: HAL gives air force first overhauled Sukhoi-30

HAL hands over BrahMos missile integrated Su-30 to IAF - timesofindia-economictimes

CASS-India

@Abingdonboy

Sir can you educate this member


----------



## Hell NO

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Unite 999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy SF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paratroopers


Navy sf seems to be the most badass sf unite in the egyptian army they are looked after more than the other units. Was it recently formed or is it because of the nature of their operations


----------



## Azeri440

Hell NO said:


> Navy sf seems to be the most badass sf unite in the egyptian army they are looked after more than the other units. Was it recently formed or is it because of the nature of their operations



its a common thing around the world , their role and training put them ahead of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

ASN-209 landed in sinai with parachute after technical issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Same type of operational use as Sperwer. Nice!

Read you later, Tay.


----------



## BordoEnes

SipahSalar said:


> We have around 80 F-16s, so if half of them have 1000+ flying hours that's pretty good. Not to mention not every pilot comes to that site to upload his hours :p
> 
> EAF has 55 such pilots! Good job!
> IDAF has 9
> TuAF has 138 such pilots. Dayummmmm.



Seems it also includes Retired pilots, so the exact number is still unknown.


----------



## MICA

part from Egyptian talk-show program was featuring some of the military factories in egypt


----------



## Frogman

Let's return to the meat and bones of this thread...

Lieutenant General Mahmoud Hegazi COS of the Egyptian Armed Forces oversees the pass out parade of Troop 153 Non Commissioned Officers after their initial basic training phase.



























The Official Military Spokesman for the Armed Forces Brigadier General Mohammed Samir Abdelaziz Ghaneem visits the Egyptian Navy's Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Paratroopers
HALO /HAHO technique

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Kamal_dbk said:


>



It's always good to put a little description of what exactly is going on for people who don't understand Arabic or still new to amateur military enthusiasm. It also helps with Google searches.

For instance describing that video:-

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi oversees tactical combined arms EX Taba-15 carried out by units under the Special Forces and Paratrooper Command in cooperation with the Egyptian Air Force and Military Intelligence Command (Recon).

The forces participating demonstrated their skills in various combat scenarios using both live and blank fire in the process. They demonstrated their abilities in conducting dynamic reconnaissance missions, raids, and insertions with varied enemy types showcasing their skills operating in asymmetric or conventional environments.

The Egyptian Air Force supported the units taking part by providing cargo aircraft of various types to conduct Paratrooper insertions (types used were static line, free-fall, and HAHO/HALO) and to provide logistical support in the form of supply drops. Transport helicopters were also provided and were used to insert Paratroopers, Commandos, and Special Forces in a variety of methods including free fall jumps. AH-64D Apache helicopters also took part in the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2062:-

A series of low quality stills from the video of exercise Taba-15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2062:-


























Continued:-

A Special Forces Commando (Sa'qa) parades equipment associated with the 21st Century soldier program. Attached to the Sig 552 Commando rifle is an optic sight which is connected to the soldiers eye piece, allowing him to look over or around obstacles without exposing his body and potentially fire while doing so.The NVG/camera attached to his helmet appears to have a connecting lead to something in his daysack suggesting he may have signalling or communication equipment that will allow him to share visual information with command or units within the AO. His helmet should not be going sideways though, specially not during a parade.






Paratroopers parading their kit and equipment. From the left we have two Paras in standard free fall kit but not in fighting battle order. The third operator from the left is in full fighting battle order and is kitted out to conduct HAHO/HALO jumps, these three gentleman are most likely operators from the 27th Paratrooper Battalion (Para SF). The two gentlemen on the end are parading full fighting battle order for regular Paratroopers, one is not kitted out to jump while the other is kitted out to jump from a static line. A series of sights are shown in front, any help IDing them would be great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

@Frogman you are a great asset to our team sir .
But those people in the Moral Affairs .. a great EX yet it's emerged in 480p !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> @Frogman you are a great asset to our team sir .
> But those people in the Moral Affairs .. a great EX yet it's emerged in 480p !!!



They drive me crazy! 

Not just because of their inability to shoot things in HD. They are letting the whole AF down, as are any administrations tasked with PR.

They keep on raging about the 4th generation of warfare yet do nothing to combat it. They are losing the narrative battle in the Sinai even when the press pretty much has no access to it. They scarcely release any footage of importance and have no interest in providing day by day updates of the situation.

Unlike many nations across the world they don't even bother making recruitment advertising or programmes. Shows that for instance follow students or recruits through the military academy or special forces training should happen every now and again, both for recruitment and in order to give the average Egyptian something some insight into something they have no idea of.

They also have a breadth of history from which they can create documentaries or even articles or chronicles. Barely anyone in Egypt and outside of it know who group 39 combat are and for good reason, their exploits have never been explained, recreated or advertised. But ask an Egyptian if they know a mediocre western outfit without any real operational experience in comparison to the 39 and chances are more people will know who they are. Moral affairs has left this role to Group 73 which really doesn't know how to advertise or produce content for a global audience and is torn between being a patriotic group of amateur historians and buffs creating amateur films that don't have much reach and being a truly academic outfit (which it should be really) with peer reviewed papers and all sorts.

They're pretty much relying on the average Egyptian's naive sense of national duty towards the military and blind patriotism to recruit, that on its own doesn't attract the best and brightest nor will sentiment for the AF remain the same in the future.

There should be so much more footage coming out from both Op Sinai and Op Restoration Hope. It's a shame.

The Thunderstorm movie doesn't look like it will be released any time soon, Grr errrr arggh! 

Rant over!  

Thanks by the way, you are also a great asset, one of the very first to bring attention and fight on the side of the Armed Forces on forums across the Internet and dissect their crappy videos for every scrap of info.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Egyptian - Bahrain exercise Hamad 1 

F-16 Block 32











Perry class 














Video :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## aliaselin

> 吴永杰会见埃及国防部长
> 吴永杰会见埃及国防部长－中国船舶工业集团公司


Defense Minister of Egypt visited CSSC on April 29th.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinai Horus

aliaselin said:


> Defense Minister of Egypt visited CSSC on April 29th.



what are the types of missile boats do they produce?


----------



## aliaselin

Sinai Horus said:


> what are the types of missile boats do they produce?


Why do you ask missile boat? CSSC can produce all kinds of missile boat, but they do not have that types of orders for several years, and the smallest warship they are producing is type 056


----------



## Sinai Horus

Any news about how the Egyptian Forces freed the Ethiopians in Libya?

........



aliaselin said:


> Why do you ask missile boat? CSSC can produce all kinds of missile boat, but they do not have that types of orders for several years, and the smallest warship they are producing is type 056



am asking about what likely EN would buy. likely a missile boat or a frigate.


----------



## aliaselin

Sinai Horus said:


> am asking about what likely EN would buy.


Our company seldom reveals specific details, and it need Egyptian guys' input


----------



## Hell NO

aliaselin said:


> Our company seldom reveals specific details, and it need Egyptian guys' input


I think egypt is gonna get the famous type022 missile boat





And I wish we get the type071 for our rapid deployment force


----------



## aliaselin

Hell NO said:


> I think egypt is gonna get the famous type022 missile boa


Type 22 is not very operation-friendly, and hope it can be modified.

By the way, does anybody have the information about Alexandria Shipyard reformation project? I think it should have entered stage II, and Alexandra Shipyard will soon have the ability to build missile boat?


----------



## MICA

aliaselin said:


> Type 22 is not very operation-friendly, and hope it can be modified.
> 
> By the way, does anybody have the information about Alexandria Shipyard reformation project? I think it should have entered stage II, and Alexandra Shipyard will soon have the ability to build missile boat?



which phase exactly i don't know but Alexandria shipyard have been able to build el horreya 3 ship with 7700 ton displacement picture of horreya 2 






also starting from 2017 Alexandria shipyard will build 3 french Gowind corvette with 2500 displacement

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Egyptian president Abd el Fattah El sisi Inaugurates the new Egyptian armored vehicle "Temsah" Factory and other factories that makes radiators , Exhaust parts , foam and plastic factories and other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinai Horus

Kamal_dbk said:


> Egyptian president Abd el Fattah El sisi Inaugurates the new Egyptian armored vehicle "Temsah" Factory and other factories that makes radiators , Exhaust parts , foam and plastic factories and other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 221213
> View attachment 221214
> View attachment 221215
> View attachment 221216
> View attachment 221217



So the video mentioned the Temsah only in the vehicles' factory does that mean that there isn't any kind of Fahd still produced?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Stills from the video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF Apache
War on terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Stills from the video


now install this on top................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> *F-16 Block 52 *
> 
> View attachment 222169


i don,t like f-16 without amraam, i will be happy to see mig-35 in egyptian air force with full rang of air to air missile.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

sa'ka forces





Paratroopers


----------



## MICA

*F-16 Block 52 *
*






K8 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Kamal_dbk said:


> *F-16 Block 52
> 
> View attachment 222437
> 
> 
> K8
> 
> View attachment 222438
> *


K8e


----------



## Hell NO

Airforce


----------



## masud

Hell NO said:


> Airforce


similer to us army...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

masud said:


> similer to us army...............


Yes I have noticed that , what can I say we are only using it for the airforce which make sense as it has the same colour as the f16s




Another photo


----------



## matmat26

We will conquer Egypt again.


----------



## Hell NO

matmat26 said:


> We will conquer Egypt again.


I wish 
but this time let's hope you don't run asking for help from your European masters
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian–Ottoman_War_(1831–33)
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian–Ottoman_War_(1839–41)
Read some history please

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## denel

total waste of resources. spend it on the upliftment of the people instead of these psycopants who are enriching themselves. Isreal gave u a bloody lesson 3x over; there is no enemy for this country except the leaders who want to keep status quo.


----------



## MICA

*Cessna 680 Citation Sovereign*




*C-130H*





*Mi-17 






*


----------



## Hell NO

denel said:


> total waste of resources. spend it on the upliftment of the people instead of these psycopants who are enriching themselves. Isreal gave u a bloody lesson 3x over; there is no enemy for this country except the leaders who want to keep status quo.


You see having a relatively strong army is extremely important why you say well because with out a strong army egypt would have turn into a mega syria or libya were who ever have guns rules so would you rather spend all the money on building things for someone to blow them up and kill the ones you are trying to serve or spend someone on security. When did Israel give us a three lesson because the last time I checked it was only one and a half (first one one does not count as a full victory as it wasn't the whole egyptain army they where fighting)


----------



## denel

Hell NO said:


> You see having a relatively strong army is extremely important why you say well because with out a strong army egypt would have turn into a mega syria or libya were who ever have guns rules so would you rather spend all the money on building things for someone to blow them up and kill the ones you are trying to serve or spend someone on security. When did Israel give us a three lesson because the last time I checked it was only one and a half (first one one does not count as a full victory as it wasn't the whole egyptain army they where fighting)


1948, 1956, 1967, 1973. The last one which you claim is interesting, if the russians had not proxied, entire divisions were sitting ducks at the end my friend cut off from HQ.
Signing the peace treaty was the best thing but there after why keep building such a heavy force against what? Instead of focusing education and uplifting the rule of law would come on its own, instead the junta kept its self in power. That is where imo your country's leadership lost it long time ago - they are army officers who have nothing to care for the population. they continue to act as pharaohs and lining their own pockets.


----------



## Hell NO

denel said:


> 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973. The last one which you claim is interesting, if the russians had not proxied, entire divisions were sitting ducks at the end my friend cut off from HQ.
> Signing the peace treaty was the best thing but there after why keep building such a heavy force against what? Instead of focusing education and uplifting the rule of law would come on its own, instead the junta kept its self in power. That is where imo your country's leadership lost it long time ago - they are army officers who have nothing to care for the population. they continue to act as pharaohs and lining their own pockets.


1948 not the entire army took part in that war only few divisions did 
1956 you mean the war with france and England ( Israel was only there to give Legitimacy to the attack on egypt)
1967 yep you are right on that one
1973 you are absolutely wrong. You should read more about that war first egypt cut ties with russia and sent the russian advicers home right after the war and if it was the russian proxi that forced israel to give us sinai back why didn't it force israel to give syria their land back?? ( and why did egypt become an ally to the Americans while the russians were the ones who saved)


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian Navy SF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

#352 i think it was during hollande visit to the factory @Taygibay @Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Still in French colors? I want a pic of the Egyptian markings as news :





But that's way too garish, for now the real Egyptian Rafale remains this one :





Let's just hope the brass doesn't go manga on them :





 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

we need new camouflage , pretty much all of the Egyptians hate the orange camo on our F-16 , lets all hope for something sexy like the last pink one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Taygibay said:


> Still in French colors? I want a pic of the Egyptian markings as news :
> View attachment 224149
> 
> 
> But that's way too garish, for now the real Egyptian Rafale remains this one :
> View attachment 224150
> 
> 
> Let's just hope the brass doesn't go manga on them :
> View attachment 224151
> 
> 
> Tay.



Much like the M2K in EAF service it may not get the orange paint treatment, I hope it doesn't.

Shame the F-4 was retired early.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> *The former Normandy yesterday in Lorient which will be Frigate Cairo
> 
> View attachment 215652
> *



@Kamal_dbk @Frogman @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh @Sinai Horus

Another pic :
(I hope in the Future,Egypt could buy another Fremm.)
Don't forget to Tag me the day of the inauguration of Suez Canal Expension,it'll be a great day.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk @Frogman @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh @Sinai Horus
> 
> Another pic :
> (I hope in the Future,Egypt could buy another Fremm.)
> Don't forget to Tag me the day of the inauguration of Suez Canal Expension,it'll be a great day.


of course my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk @Frogman @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh @Sinai Horus
> 
> Another pic :
> (I hope in the Future,Egypt could buy another Fremm.)
> Don't forget to Tag me the day of the inauguration of Suez Canal Expension,it'll be a great day.


this Picture was in 27 April i think the modification is already done ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> this Picture was in 27 April i think the modification is already done ?



Still no news about the Fremm.
( But we can be sure that we will soon hear about her.  )


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> Still no news about the Fremm.
> ( But we can be sure that we will soon hear about her.  )



very soon it should be here next month

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinai Horus

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk @Frogman @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh @Sinai Horus
> 
> Another pic :
> (I hope in the Future,Egypt could buy another Fremm.)
> Don't forget to Tag me the day of the inauguration of Suez Canal Expension,it'll be a great day.




Yeah sure it will be a great day with some sexy French fingerprints. maybe Russians too. Putin is invited, likely Hollande will be invited also. I expect President Hollande's attendance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

According to this Russian source,
bmpd - Согласован контракт на поставку 46 истребителей МиГ-29 в Египет
Egypt is about to finalize a contract for 46 MiG-29. Rosoboronexport & RSK MiG have not commented.

If confirmed, this would be the single biggest buy of 29s.

Good day all, Tay.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Taygibay said:


> According to this Russian source,
> bmpd - Согласован контракт на поставку 46 истребителей МиГ-29 в Египет
> Egypt is about to finalize a contract for 46 MiG-29. Rosoboronexport & RSK MiG have not commented.
> 
> If confirmed, this would be the single biggest buy of 29s.
> 
> Good day all, Tay.



Reported in 2010 .. and it's 48 Migs 

http://www.armstrade.org/files/analytics/2011.pdf


----------



## Taygibay

*Amir_Pharaoh*
Yes but my link is of yesterday! 

So still news as they say the contract was discussed along the recent S300-V4.

Later, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Taygibay said:


> *Amir_Pharaoh*
> Yes but my link is of yesterday!
> 
> So still news as they say the contract was discussed along the recent S300-V4.
> 
> Later, Tay.


Actually it is mig 35 not 29


----------



## Taygibay

Hell NO said:


> Actually it is mig 35 not 29



A distinction without a difference, @Hell NO …
the article itself says so buddy.

Have a good day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

@Hell NO 










now remember me with the KA-52 and the Chinese surprise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Libyan National Army continues to receive support from Egypt, UAE - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Hell NO

Kamal_dbk said:


> @Hell NO
> 
> View attachment 225607
> 
> View attachment 225608
> 
> 
> now remember me with the KA-52 and the Chinese surprise


All I wanna know right now is how do you get these informations and ofcourse do you know what the chinese surprise is


----------



## MICA

Hell NO said:


> All I wanna know right now is how do you get these informations and ofcourse do you know what the chinese surprise is



it doesn't matter  , btw the mig deal is 48 not 46 as the news stated


----------



## MICA

Gazelle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinai Horus

Kamal_dbk said:


> Gazelle
> 
> View attachment 225853
> View attachment 225854
> View attachment 225855
> View attachment 225856



That Police one I see it flying around the Police Academy whenever there is a court hearing for morsi's case.


----------



## bsruzm

Hell NO said:


> Yes I have noticed that , what can I say we are only using it for the airforce which make sense as it has the same colour as the f16s



Have you noticed that, too?

American invasion 12 years ago:




___________

12 years later:


----------



## MICA

Greek Pilots arrived to Egypt for Horus Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Денис Мантуров: РФ готова обсуждать с Египтом поставки "Арматы" | РИА Новости

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

bsruzm said:


> Have you noticed that, too?
> 
> American invasion 12 years ago:
> View attachment 225953
> 
> ___________
> 
> 12 years later:
> View attachment 225952


what are you trying to say???????????
there are lots of similar uniforms used by different countries
Turkish




American





Secondly egyptain American relations at its worst right now so.
The EAF camouflage is similar but not identical to the American

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

@Hell NO please don't follow them ruining this thread , we can go do the same in every thread they make , but we are different

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

Kamal_dbk said:


> @Hell NO please don't follow them ruining this thread , we can go do the same in every thread they make , but we are different


such a stupidly stupid comments show their intellectual Level.
I can't imagine what a Turkish guy is trying to hint with such a comment that egyptain army is part of the American The problem here is not what he is saying but who is saying It. Absolutely retarded As they say 
when a Harlot talks about honour


----------



## bsruzm

Hell NO said:


> what are you trying to say???????????
> Secondly egyptain American relations at its worst right now so.






Hell NO said:


> such a stupidly stupid comments show their intellectual Level.
> I can't imagine what a Turkish guy is trying to hint with such a comment that egyptain army is part of the American The problem here is not what he is saying but who is saying It.


Take it easy you paranoid moron, I asked you a simple question and left no comment or 'comments'. I also don't know what problem you have here now but seems quite serious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

bsruzm said:


> Have you noticed that, too?
> 
> American invasion 12 years ago:


It's called desert camo, of course it will be similar. You are being foolish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

SipahSalar said:


> It's called desert camo, of course it will be similar. You are being foolish.


Well, I asked him that question and it doesn't have to be similar:
desert camo - Google'da Ara


----------



## MICA

if we want to copy it and we are usa puppet why would we make it china and then manufacture it here now , and btw it's not the exact same ... , back to thread and end this non worthy discussion 

Silver Stars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

使用中国技术设备的埃及亚历山大船厂改造项目竣工---国家重大技术装备网
Alexandria Shipyard reformation project complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

aliaselin said:


> 使用中国技术设备的埃及亚历山大船厂改造项目竣工---国家重大技术装备网
> Alexandria Shipyard reformation project complete.



i saw it live yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Navy


----------



## aliaselin

Kamal_dbk said:


> i saw it live yesterday


It talks about further cooperation between the two sides, and any report about the details?


----------



## MICA

aliaselin said:


> It talks about further cooperation between the two sides, and any report about the details?



i don't have a lot of details but the project was 2 stages and they are done now the alexandria shipyard can build ships from 20,000 ton to 57,000 ton and repair capability reached 80,000 ton and producing steel went from 4,000 ton per year to 40,000 per year and rest is about management and safety equipment etc... there is a video but its arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> i don't have a lot of details but the project was 2 stages and they are done now the alexandria shipyard can build ships from 20,000 ton to 57,000 ton and repair capability reached 80,000 ton and producing steel went from 4,000 ton per year to 40,000 per year and rest is about management and safety equipment etc... there is a video but its arabic


any weapons contract .........?


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> any weapons contract .........?



rumors about the yuan class submarine other than that i don't know i wish we can get the Type 054A but with some modification , and the Alexandria shipyard will build 3 gowind corvettes


----------



## MICA

Greek and Egyptian generals attends the Greek-Egyptian Exercise Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Police/army


----------



## MICA

Hell NO said:


> Police/army


something wrong in the picture we can't see it


----------



## Hell NO

Kamal_dbk said:


> something wrong in the picture we can't see it


what about now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*Egyptian - Greek Exercise Horus *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sinai Horus

Kamal_dbk said:


> *Egyptian - Greek Exercise Horus *
> 
> View attachment 227662
> View attachment 227663
> View attachment 227664
> View attachment 227665
> View attachment 227666
> View attachment 227667
> View attachment 227668



Why not with F-16s?


----------



## Frogman

Sinai Horus said:


> Why not with F-16s?



Greek and Egyptian -16s also took part.


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> Greek and Egyptian -16s also took part.



actually nope there was only 1 greek F-16 block 52+ which came only for one day with the Chief of Hellenic Air Force General Christos Vaitsis and he flew back the same day and this is his picture 





they only participated with 4 mirage 2000-5 MKII , but we participated with the block 40 and the mirage 2000EM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*Egyptian - Greek Exercise Horus*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Russia and Egypt are holding their first ever joint naval exercise, strengthening the ties between two states which were once Cold War allies .

The eight-day drills off the Mediterranean Egyptian port of Alexandria, began yesterday , include supply and communication at sea, search operations, all forms of defence at sea and firing exercises.

Russia is contributing the missile cruiser Moskva, corvette Samum, landing ship Alexander Shabalin, tanker Ivan Bubnov and a tugboat, while Egypt is contributing the frigates Taba and Damiyat, the tanker Shatalin, two patrol boats and two F-16 fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gabriel92

@Kamal_dbk @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh @Sinai Horus @Frogman @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid 

If everything's right,the Fremm will be delivered to the Egyptian Navy on June 23rd.



> devrait être livré le 23 juin


-

DCNS will ensure the maintenance of the Fremm during five years.



> DCNS va également assurer son maintien en condition opérationnelle pendant cinq ans.


-

DCNS will also provide logistical support to the Egyptian FREMM,and will also supply spare parts.



> DCNS va en outre assurer le soutien logistique de la FREMM égyptienne, fournir des pièces rechanges



L’Egypte se prépare à prendre livraison de sa FREMM | Mer et Marine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk @Mahmoud_EGY @Amir_Pharaoh @Sinai Horus @Frogman @Hell NO @Ahmed Eid
> 
> If everything's right,the Fremm will be delivered to the Egyptian Navy on June 23rd.
> 
> 
> -
> 
> DCNS will ensure the maintenance of the Fremm during five years.
> 
> 
> -
> 
> DCNS will also provide logistical support to the Egyptian FREMM,and will also supply spare parts.
> 
> 
> 
> L’Egypte se prépare à prendre livraison de sa FREMM | Mer et Marine



can you copy paste the whole article in english here please i can't access it , it says i am not a subscriber :/


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> can you copy paste the whole article in english here please i can't access it , it says i am not a subscriber :/



I post the whole article in French and (i hope) that @Taygibay could help you with the translation. (He's a master in English compared to me.  )



> On s’active à Lorient pour achever les modifications de l’ex-Normandie, qui doit être livrée dans deux semaines à la marine égyptienne. La frégate multi-missions (FREMM), initialement destinée à la flotte française, a pour mémoire été achetée par Le Caire, qui souhaite disposer au plus vite d’une frégate moderne. Le bâtiment, dont le contrat de cession a été conclu en février dernier, devrait être livré le 23 juin. Le délai a donc été extrêmement court pour mettre la frégate aux standards égyptiens et former l’équipage, dont l’entrainement va se poursuivre dans les prochains mois. La formation de l’équipage (technique, opérationnelle, maintenance) est effectuée principalement avec DCI et la Marine nationale.
> 
> 
> Un contrat de MCO de 5 ans
> 
> La FREMM devrait rejoindre l’Egypte en juillet et être la pièce maîtresse du défilé naval allant marquer l’agrandissement du canal de Suez.
> 
> On notera qu’en plus de la vente de la frégate, DCNS va également assurer son maintien en condition opérationnelle pendant cinq ans. C’est d’ailleurs la toute première fois, sur le marché export, que l’industriel français signe un contrat de MCO en même temps que le neuvage d’un bâtiment. DCNS va en outre assurer le soutien logistique de la FREMM égyptienne, fournir des pièces rechanges à bord et dans le port base, tout en assurant la maintenance du bâtiment.
> 
> Implantation en Egypte
> 
> A cet effet, le groupe va s’implanter à Alexandrie. Une présence locale qui lui sera également très utile dans le cadre d’autres projets, actuels et à venir. Avec bien entendu, pour commencer, le programme des quatre corvettes de 2500 tonnes de la famille Gowind commandées par l’Egypte. La tête de série, en cours de construction à Lorient, sera livrée en 2017 et ses trois sisterships réalisés en transfert de technologie par les chantiers égyptiens.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Taygibay

Egypt soon to get its FREMM.

They’re all busy in Lorient to finish the modifications on the ex-Normandie due for delivery in 2 weeks to the Egyptian Navy. The multi-mission frigate ( FREMM ), initially planned for the French fleet was, it should be reminded, bought by Cairo that wanted a modern frigate ASAP. The ship, which transfer contract was signed in February, should be delivered by June 23rd. The timespan was pretty short to put the vessel to Egyptian standards and train its new crew, instruction continuing over the next few months. All aspects of this training ( technical, operational and maintenance ) are mainly brought forth by DCI and the Marine Nationale.



5 year operations maintenance contract

The FREMM should sail for Egypt in July and become the center piece of the naval parade that will mark the re-opening of the New Suez Canal.

On top of the sale, one should add that DCNS will insure its operations maintenance for the next 5 years. It’s the first time on an export contract that the French corporation signs on for both. DCNS will thus service the ship and ensure logistics in its home base as well as all replacements parts on-board.



Presence in Egypt

To warrant success in this function, the group will position a service outlet in Alexandria. This local positioning is likely to spill over for other projects, present or to come. First and foremost, it will serve the four strong 2,500 tons corvettes of the Gowind family already ordered by Cairo. The first of class is under construction in Lorient to be delivered by 2017 and its 3 sister ships will be built under technology transfer by Egyptian yards.

Tay transl.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Egypt soon to get its FREMM.
> 
> The ship, which transfer contract was signed in February, *should be delivered by June 23rd.* The timespan was pretty short to put the vessel to Egyptian standards and train its new crew, instruction continuing over the next few months. All aspects of this training ( technical, operational and maintenance ) are mainly brought forth by DCI and the Marine Nationale.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 year operations maintenance contract
> 
> *The FREMM should sail for Egypt in July* and become the center piece of the naval parade that will mark the re-opening of the New Suez Canal.
> 
> 
> Tay transl.



i don't get when it will be in egypt


----------



## Taygibay

Kamal_dbk said:


> i don't get when it will be in egypt



June 23rd for possession in Lorient / departure for Egypt early in July, mate!
So say July 14th in Cairo? 

Good evening my friend, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

*"FRIENDSHIP BRIDGE 2015" naval exercise

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> *"FRIENDSHIP BRIDGE 2015" naval exercise
> 
> View attachment 228845
> View attachment 228846
> View attachment 228847
> View attachment 228848
> View attachment 228849
> *


is it MOSKAVA ?


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> is it MOSKAVA ?


yes 

Guards missile cruiser "Moskva" missile hovercraft "Samum", as well as large sea tanker "Ivan Bubnov" sea tug MB-31

these are the russian parts that will participate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*"FRIENDSHIP BRIDGE 2015" *naval exercise


*Stills from a video 








































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Videos From the russian side


----------



## MICA

@vostok @Barmaley can you translate anything please


----------



## MICA

@Taygibay @Gabriel92 

Look 





Ah ah.. le petit nouveau de l'ETR 2/92 "Aquitaine" Patch franco-égyptien pour la formation des pilotes égyptiens

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Very neat, Kamal! I love those special patches. They are significant markers in a pilot's career.
Congrats to your guys and to you for that faultless phrase ( not a sentence 'cause lacking a verb )!

Good evening my friend, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Very neat, Kamal! I love those special patches. They are significant markers in a pilot's career.
> Congrats to your guys and to you for that faultless phrase ( not a sentence 'cause lacking a verb )!
> 
> Good evening my friend, Tay.



but what is the ETR 2/92 AQuitaine Refers to ? and btw i copied this phrase but i still can speak little french as i studied it


----------



## Taygibay

Kamal_dbk said:


> but what is the ETR 2/92 AQuitaine Refers to



LOL good in French but not so much English : _what does … refer to_ ?
2/92 is escadrille/escadron or flight/squadron with a standard squadron comprising 2-3 flights.
Pilots are assigned by flight but their machines are at squadron level.
From tradition, Aquitaine being a region in France from Bordeaux N
to the Pyrénées S so the South West corner.
ETR stands for Escadron de Transformation Rafale i.e. Rafale transition / schooling Squadron.

Talk to you tomorrow, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

@vostok @Barmaley can you translate anything please [/QUOTE]
Okay my russian isn't great so I will tell you the most important
Around 0:43 they are saying that an American ship called lagon came near the ships the russian Destroyer moskva greeted them by playing the russian anthem on the speakers which made the American change course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Footage from joint EX "Bridge of Friendship" between the Egyptian and Russian Navy. Disappointing footage considering the potential.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

*Sagem wins export contract for AASM Hammer missiles on Egypt's Rafale fighters*


Sagem wins export contract for AASM Hammer missiles on Egypt's Rafale fighters | Safran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> *Sagem wins export contract for AASM Hammer missiles on Egypt's Rafale fighters*
> 
> 
> Sagem wins export contract for AASM Hammer missiles on Egypt's Rafale fighters | Safran



this link also states that Egypt and Qatar both have options for 12 additional aircraft

Exportation du Rafale : les inquiétudes de l'armée de l'air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

little surprise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@Kamal_dbk 

So Egypt's first export customer of the TALIOS pod,no surprise here.





-
*Egyptian Air Force becomes the first export customer of Talios next generation targeting pod*

_Air Recognition_ learned during the Paris Air Show 2015 currently held in Le Bourget that the Egyptian Air Force is the first export customer for Thales' new generation target pod: The Talios. Egypt signed a contract with France for 24 Rafale back in Februaryl this year. This information was shown on sign on display next to a Talios scale model on the Thales stand: _"Procured by French Air Force and Navy, *Egyptian Air Force*"._







Designed entirely around operational feedback from users, Talios is the latest addition to the Thales family. Talios is the first optronic pod to cover the entire critical decision chain from intelligence gathering to weapon delivery.


Capabilities range from deep strike with long-range missiles and bombs to air-to-air target identification and close air support, and include the rapidly emerging requirement of Non-Traditional Information, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (NTISR).

Perfectly adapted for air-to-ground missions, Thales' Talios pod is compatible with laser guided weapons, INS/GPS guided missiles and imagery-guided weapons. It can performs attacks in autonomous or cooperative mode, using integrated laser spot tracker and laser marker. Talos has also target recognition capability and is able to perform positive identification in complex environment and 3D localization. It is fitted with real-time data-link transmission.






Talios is fitted with the latest generation of high-resolution sensors and high-precision line-of-sight stabilization. Its wide-angle vision provides critical contextual information and makes the pod a key component of the pilot’s visual environment throughout the mission.

All functions will be standard for both French and international customers. With its open architecture, the Talios pod is conceived as a ‘plug & fight’ system for integration on all existing and future fighters.

Thales' Talios next generation targeting pod is currently under developement, first test phases will start by year-end.

Egyptian Air Force becomes the first export customer for Talios next generation targeting pod

@Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk
> 
> So Egypt's first export customer of the TALIOS pod,no surprise here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> *Egyptian Air Force becomes the first export customer of Talios next generation targeting pod*
> 
> _Air Recognition_ learned during the Paris Air Show 2015 currently held in Le Bourget that the Egyptian Air Force is the first export customer for Thales' new generation target pod: The Talios. Egypt signed a contract with France for 24 Rafale back in Februaryl this year. This information was shown on sign on display next to a Talios scale model on the Thales stand: _"Procured by French Air Force and Navy, *Egyptian Air Force*"._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed entirely around operational feedback from users, Talios is the latest addition to the Thales family. Talios is the first optronic pod to cover the entire critical decision chain from intelligence gathering to weapon delivery.
> 
> 
> Capabilities range from deep strike with long-range missiles and bombs to air-to-air target identification and close air support, and include the rapidly emerging requirement of Non-Traditional Information, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (NTISR).
> 
> Perfectly adapted for air-to-ground missions, Thales' Talios pod is compatible with laser guided weapons, INS/GPS guided missiles and imagery-guided weapons. It can performs attacks in autonomous or cooperative mode, using integrated laser spot tracker and laser marker. Talos has also target recognition capability and is able to perform positive identification in complex environment and 3D localization. It is fitted with real-time data-link transmission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talios is fitted with the latest generation of high-resolution sensors and high-precision line-of-sight stabilization. Its wide-angle vision provides critical contextual information and makes the pod a key component of the pilot’s visual environment throughout the mission.
> 
> All functions will be standard for both French and international customers. With its open architecture, the Talios pod is conceived as a ‘plug & fight’ system for integration on all existing and future fighters.
> 
> Thales' Talios next generation targeting pod is currently under developement, first test phases will start by year-end.
> 
> Egyptian Air Force becomes the first export customer for Talios next generation targeting pod
> 
> @Taygibay



you was wrong @Taygibay


----------



## Taygibay

Not really bro! I did include it in my list :


Taygibay said:


> Saudi Arabia ( after the Yemen affair returns of experience )
> Qatar ( change of heart due to price of Sniper adaptation )
> UAE or Malaysia, present users of Damocles
> Egypt as a "secret" add-on to the Rafale contract.



Last, granted, but still in there! 
Sadly for your guys in Saint-Dizier, the present batch at least, the first trials on Rafale
are not due for over a year :
Le Talios de Thales se rapproche de ses premiers vols - Défense ::: Le Journal de l'Aviation
Late 2016 at best! First experimentations will be held on a DGA M2000. Rafale integration will come in
2018 on F-3R standard.

Good evening gang, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Not really bro! I did include it in my list :
> 
> 
> Last, granted, but still in there!
> Sadly for your guys in Saint-Dizier, the present batch at least, the first trials on Rafale
> are not due for over a year :
> Le Talios de Thales se rapproche de ses premiers vols - Défense ::: Le Journal de l'Aviation
> Late 2016 at best! First experimentations will be held on a DGA M2000. Rafale integration will come in
> 2018 on F-3R standard.
> 
> Good evening gang, Tay.


we are not really in hurry , we gonna receive our F3R later than that anyway


----------



## Taygibay

Kamal_dbk said:


> … we gonna receive our F3R later than that anyway.



Just between us, I wouldn't be surprised if the F-3R came in a bit early. 
I'm not sure if it will affect deliveries though.

GN my friend, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Just between us, I wouldn't be surprised if the F-3R came in a bit early.
> I'm not sure if it will affect deliveries though.
> 
> GN my friend, Tay.



me too , the meteor too maybe mid~late 2016


----------



## MICA

Soon it will be on our land

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> View attachment 230651
> Soon it will be on our land
> View attachment 230649
> 
> View attachment 230650
> View attachment 230654


now bring *Upgraded Pantsir-S2 .............



.













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mekawy

United States Provides Fast Missile Craft to Egyptian Navy

Cairo - On June 17, the United States delivered two Fast Missile naval vessels to the port of Alexandria in support of Egypt’s security and the Egyptian people. The two Fast Missile Craft, built in Pascagoula, Mississippi, arrived in Alexandria on board a U.S. transport ship, and will be integrated into the Egyptian Naval fleet in the coming weeks. This delivery effectively doubles Egypt’s total fleet of Fast Missile Craft from two to four.

U.S. Embassy Senior Defense Official in Cairo, Major General Charles Hooper, noted, “The Fast Missile Craft directly supports maritime and regional security, which includes protecting vital waterways, such as the Suez Canal and the Red Sea. This delivery is a sign of America’s ongoing commitment to Egypt and to our shared security interests in Egypt and the region.”

Representing a $1.1 Billion investment by the United States in the bilateral strategic partnership, the four naval vessels will contribute significantly toward ensuring regional security, countering terrorism, and protecting global commerce. The Fast Missile Craft is designed to counter Egypt’s current maritime surface threats and provide freedom of navigation. They will also help protect civilian and commercial vessels entering Egypt’s territorial waters through coastal patrol surveillance and maritime searches.

The Fast Missile Craft project began in 2005, when plans were initiated by the U.S. Department of Defense to help produce a naval vessel especially for the Government of Egypt. Having received training on the Fast Missile Craft in Pensacola, Florida, Egyptian Navy personnel are now conducting all required inspections and will activate the vessels in Alexandria shortly. Culminating 10 years of close coordination between the Egyptian and American Navies, the Fast Missile Craft is first in its class and provides both high speed and high maneuverability.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

_M. Fahmy 688_
_





A. Gad 686 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

As the first export customer of the Rafale, the Egyptian delegation poses proudly in front of its future fighter jet. The Egyptian Air Force, will receive its first 3 Rafale within a month just in time for the inauguration of the new Suez Canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

La France livre une frégate à l’Egypte

The Fremm Delivery















@Taygibay @Gabriel92 share info or photos if you got some

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinai Horus

Kamal_dbk said:


> View attachment 231992



I was sure they we'd do this. I am also sure Sisi will order them to paint Tahya Masr on the Rafales 

Any idea how long does it take to reach Egypt?


----------



## MICA

Sinai Horus said:


> I was sure they we'd do this. I am also sure Sisi will order them to paint Tahya Masr on the Rafales
> 
> Any idea how long does it take to reach Egypt?



it will sail in 25 June and it will take about 5 ~ 6 days to arrive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Long live Egypt indeed! Glad for your sailors!

Can't wait to see her all _deck_ed out in August!

Good evening K bro and all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Taygibay said:


> Long live Egypt indeed! Glad for your sailors!
> 
> Can't wait to see her all _deck_ed out in August!
> 
> Good evening K bro and all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Long live Egypt indeed! Glad for your sailors!
> 
> Can't wait to see her all _deck_ed out in August!
> 
> Good evening K bro and all, Tay.



Thanks @Taygibay and here is only 16 cells  and the jammers are out


----------



## Taygibay

Which I still don't get, Kamal. Maybe we're going at this the wrong way.
I'm off to bed but will check tomorrow for infos on transfer rules from Elettronica.
FREMM
It could be ITAR or something of the sort. Surely the Italians would not block a
sale to Egypt but what if there are sensitive US tech in their product, not cleared?
Or simply that it is NATO equipment so not transferable to non-treaty nations?

Also something along the lines of MTCR which you can find in this report piece :
_Since its inception, the MTCR has been credited with slowing or stopping several missile programs by making it difficult for prospective buyers to get what they want or stigmatizing certain activities and programs. Argentina, Egypt, and Iraq abandoned their joint Condor II ballistic missile program. Brazil, South Africa, South Korea, and Taiwan also shelved or eliminated missile or space launch vehicle programs._
The Missile Technology Control Regime at a Glance | Arms Control Association

GN, read you tomorrow, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Which I still don't get, Kamal. Maybe we're going at this the wrong way.
> I'm off to bed but will check tomorrow for infos on transfer rules from Elettronica.
> FREMM
> It could be ITAR or something of the sort. Surely the Italians would not block a
> sale to Egypt but what if there are sensitive US tech in their product, not cleared?
> Or simply that it is NATO equipment so not transferable to non-treaty nations?
> 
> Also something along the lines of MTCR which you can find in this report piece :
> _Since its inception, the MTCR has been credited with slowing or stopping several missile programs by making it difficult for prospective buyers to get what they want or stigmatizing certain activities and programs. Argentina, Egypt, and Iraq abandoned their joint Condor II ballistic missile program. Brazil, South Africa, South Korea, and Taiwan also shelved or eliminated missile or space launch vehicle programs._
> The Missile Technology Control Regime at a Glance | Arms Control Association
> 
> GN, read you tomorrow, Tay.



ok let me know when you check , i also had a quick look on the Moroccan one and the Jammers are out too and only aster 15 with 16 cells are installed it's identical to ours , also i don't get what the MTCR has to do with the jammers on a frigate ! 

also is there any future upgrade for the fremm or it will remain like this with no cruise no jammers no aster 30 ?


----------



## Sinai Horus

Mahmoud_EGY said:


>



So Sobhi can laugh? I thought he can't even smile.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Sinai Horus said:


> So Sobhi can laugh? I thought he can't even smile.


first time ever i see him smile too


----------



## Gabriel92

Taygibay said:


> Long live Egypt indeed! Glad for your sailors!
> 
> Can't wait to see her all _deck_ed out in August!
> 
> Good evening K bro and all, Tay.



How are you even happy that they took our Normandie,that our sailors waited ! Now they are stuck with some vintage frigates. 
[HASHTAG]#BringbackourNormandie[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Taygibay

Tu veux revoir ta Normandie, mon gars?  Il y a toujours la SNCF pour ça!

I do get the impatience of La Royale but as long as they get the right numbers,
it will survive. I'm more pissed that they'll get only 8 instead of 17 honestly.
Or only one P.A.? 

Plus the Provence is afloat already. Let's just quicken its induction?

Relax mec, Tay.


----------



## Gabriel92

Taygibay said:


> Tu veux revoir ta Normandie, mon gars?  Il y a toujours la SNCF pour ça!
> 
> I do get the impatience of La Royale but as long as they get the right numbers,
> it will survive. I'm more pissed that they'll get only 8 instead of 17 honestly.
> Or only one P.A.?
> 
> Plus the Provence is afloat already. Let's just quicken its induction?
> 
> Relax mec, Tay.



Let's hope that the Navy will get at the end more than 8 Fremm,if the next govt really cares for the navy. (Can't we hope ?  )
(Now i hope no one will take our Languedoc or Auvergne.  [HASHTAG]#Saveourlanguedoc[/HASHTAG]&auvergne )
-
Anyway.
(Let's wait for better quality pics)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Tu veux revoir ta Normandie, mon gars?  Il y a toujours la SNCF pour ça!
> 
> I do get the impatience of La Royale but as long as they get the right numbers,
> it will survive. I'm more pissed that they'll get only 8 instead of 17 honestly.
> Or only one P.A.?
> 
> Plus the Provence is afloat already. Let's just quicken its induction?
> 
> Relax mec, Tay.



meeeh you didn't answer my questions


----------



## Taygibay

Kamal_dbk said:


> meeeh you didn't answer my questions



Nope, not talking to you! … 

JK, The part about upgrades is easy : there is no reason why it could not be upgraded back to full capacity.
The structure of the ship wasn't changed; the equipments are merely removed.

As for the MCTR, it was given as a lead or indication. One could suppose the defensive suite plays a role
in guiding the cruise missiles despite its name but what I meant was that there might be restrictions on some
of the systems in it. Both NATO as in the case of data links that are proprietary and to a higher degree ITAR
would be sufficient excuses for the removal. Since the link I gave you states that Egypt in that partnership was
"targeted" for limitations of its technological development, the same could be at play here.
The MDCN is French and likely was taken out for financial reasons IMHoO at 1M Euros a pop?
The Italian suite however may not be so independent in tech. If it uses American parts and those are under ITAR
then the sale could have been blocked under that ToT limitations regime, i.e. by Washington.

Then again, this is pure speculation on my part. The Pentagon/Congress did not return any call of mine? 

But if Egypt itself did not chose this then it is likely if not proven.

Good day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Nope, not talking to you! …
> 
> JK, The part about upgrades is easy : there is no reason why it could not be upgraded back to full capacity.
> The structure of the ship wasn't changed; the equipments are merely removed.
> 
> As for the MCTR, it was given as a lead or indication. One could suppose the defensive suite plays a role
> in guiding the cruise missiles despite its name but what I meant was that there might be restrictions on some
> of the systems in it. Both NATO as in the case of data links that are proprietary and to a higher degree ITAR
> would be sufficient excuses for the removal. Since the link I gave you states that Egypt in that partnership was
> "targeted" for limitations of its technological development, the same could be at play here.
> The MDCN is French and likely was taken out for financial reasons IMHoO at 1M Euros a pop?
> The Italian suite however may not be so independent in tech. If it uses American parts and those are under ITAR
> then the sale could have been blocked under that ToT limitations regime, i.e. by Washington.
> 
> Then again, this is pure speculation on my part. The Pentagon/Congress did not return any call of mine?
> 
> But if Egypt itself did not chose this then it is likely if not proven.
> 
> Good day, Tay.



is there any Future export version of the scalp naval , also is the Aster 30 is not on the french fremm yet till the sea fire radar is out in 2018 or .... ?


----------



## Gabriel92

@Kamal_dbk @Mahmoud_EGY @Ahmed Eid @Amir_Pharaoh @Frogman @Taygibay @Hell NO 

Fremm "Tahiya Misr"
(Too bad they aren't in high resolution  )
DCNS Transfered the FREMM Frigate Tahya Misr to the Egyptian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

@Kamal_dbk The Aster-30/Sylver 50 combo is for the 2 or 3 FREDA air defense variant to come by the end of the program.

 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahzad Akram

it seems they are playing counter strike ...


----------



## masud

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk @Mahmoud_EGY @Ahmed Eid @Amir_Pharaoh @Frogman @Taygibay @Hell NO
> 
> Fremm "Tahiya Misr"
> (Too bad they aren't in high resolution  )
> DCNS Transfered the FREMM Frigate Tahya Misr to the Egyptian Navy


egypt should buy more of this friget and retired the old frigets..............


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> egypt should buy more of this friget and retired the old frigets..............



4 ambassador mark III
1 fremm Frigate ( maybe another one in the future )
4 gowind 2500 corvette
4 type 209 subs

and the perry class and knox body was upgraded in 2010 , knox will maybe out of service in 2020 but the perry will remain in service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Waseem.Khan

good team


----------



## MICA

i think who ever think to enter our sky will have some hard time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> View attachment 233532
> View attachment 233533
> View attachment 233534
> View attachment 233535
> View attachment 233537
> View attachment 233538


only my favorite pantsire s1 is missing.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waseem.Khan

What about Normandie


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

An amazing video regarding Egyptian Air Defense Forces ..

------------
Stills from the video






KTM Kineto Tracking Mount Model 433





YLC-6M





Commander-SL









ZSU-23-4M4





Tor-M2





Tor-M2E

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MICA

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> An amazing video regarding Egyptian Air Defense Forces ..
> 
> ------------
> Stills from the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KTM Kineto Tracking Mount Model 433
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YLC-6M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commander-SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZSU-23-4M4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tor-M2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tor-M2E


i posted stills in page 147

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Kamal_dbk @Frogman @Taygibay @Amir_Pharaoh @Mahmoud_EGY @Ahmed Eid @Hell NO @mekawy 

The Egyptian authorities have launched negotiations to acquire two additional corvettes Gowind, in addition to four already ordered. Moreover, the Egyptian authorities, who initially asked for two FREMM (France only accepted to deliver one Fremm) should launch discussions on the acquisition of a sister ship.
-
Also : Bilateral exercises, Cleopatra, will be organized every year in the Mediterranean to increase interoperability between the two navies.

Egypte : après la FREMM… - TTU lettre d’information

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sinai Horus

@Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Gabriel92 said:


> @Kamal_dbk @Frogman @Taygibay @Amir_Pharaoh @Mahmoud_EGY @Ahmed Eid @Hell NO @mekawy
> 
> The Egyptian authorities have launched negotiations to acquire two additional corvettes Gowind, in addition to four already ordered. Moreover, the Egyptian authorities, who initially asked for two FREMM (France only accepted to deliver one Fremm) should launch discussions on the acquisition of a sister ship.
> -
> Also : Bilateral exercises, Cleopatra, will be organized every year in the Mediterranean to increase interoperability between the two navies.
> 
> Egypte : après la FREMM… - TTU lettre d’information


 les retombées financières de cette vente ayant servi à financer le programme de frégate de taille intermédiaire (FTI), pour lequel DCNS a signé un contrat avec la DGA.

Ces bâtiments de 4 000 tonnes devraient être présentés officiellement lors du prochain Salon Euronaval. Les FTI devraient répondre aux besoins de la Marine nationale mais aussi à ceux du marché export.

what 4000 ton ship they are talking about ? what is FTI ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Kamal_dbk said:


> les retombées financières de cette vente ayant servi à financer le programme de frégate de taille intermédiaire (FTI), pour lequel DCNS a signé un contrat avec la DGA.
> 
> Ces bâtiments de 4 000 tonnes devraient être présentés officiellement lors du prochain Salon Euronaval. Les FTI devraient répondre aux besoins de la Marine nationale mais aussi à ceux du marché export.
> 
> what 4000 ton ship they are talking about ? what is FTI ?



The FTI (Frégate de taille intermédiaire) is a future type of frigate to be delivered to the French Navy. (5 units)






*The future French Navy FTI could be an evolution of DCNS' older FM400 project*

The first unit will be delivered in 2023 (instead of 2025)..
Some known details :
The new frigate, developed and built by DCNS, will be a front line warship. This frigate will have the advantages of a modular, robust, easy to use and has an unrivaled operational capability on the market. Adapted to the needs of the French Navy and the navies of many countries, the new DCNS frigate benefit from the most advanced technology solutions, including planar array radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Waseem.Khan said:


> What about Normandie


They got a naked Normandie..time of parade in Egypt is over, I thought...
and the sad thing, same potency with their future Rafales. Egyptiens approached the French for reasons that happened after the killing of the 28 Egyptien copts and the raids that they launched against ISIS in Lybia...Egyptian PDF maybe aware of it and it is up to them to discuss it if they choose to. I do not think that they are better off with French new acquired equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

k

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

latest video in English about what's happening in Sinai


----------



## Amun

masud said:


> only my favorite pantsire s1 is missing.............


Pantsire s 1 is one of the best......but It has some issues that EAF decided to wait for s 2 ....!!


----------



## masud

Amun said:


> Pantsire s 1 is one of the best......but It has some issues that EAF decided to wait for s 2 ....!!


s2 production alrady started, and russian are filding s2 verson in arktic reagon.........................


----------



## Ceylal

masud said:


> s2 production alrady started, and russian are filding s2 verson in arktic reagon.........................


Well after they sold it to Iraq and some of them fell in ISIS hands, they needed to work on something else..





Patch Franco-Egyptian for Rafale pilots trainee


----------



## masud

Ceylal said:


> Well after they sold it to Iraq and some of them fell in ISIS hands, they needed to work on something else..


sorry i don,t understand what you try to say but what is the relation with isis and pantsitr s............?


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> sorry i don,t understand what you try to say but what is the relation with isis and pantsitr s............?



just ignore him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

masud said:


> sorry i don,t understand what you try to say but what is the relation with isis and pantsitr s............?


it is above your head..sorry..Even the American refuse to deliver the F16 to Baghdad, they want them to be based in Jordan and fly from Jordan...



Kamal_dbk said:


> just ignore him


Your avatar tells a lot ...


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Ceylal said:


> Your avatar tells a lot ...


what is wrong with his avatar our president picture is honor to us and we are proud of him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> what is wrong with his avatar our president picture is honor to us and we are proud of him


He is digging Egypt grave...you should feel the "*pride*" when Egypt get chipped as Sudan, Iraq, Syria or Libya..There is no pride to despot that murders his own citizens with tanks and institutionalised murder and kidnapping the corner stone of his rule.


----------



## Amun

Ceylal said:


> He is digging Egypt grave...you should feel the "*pride*" when Egypt get chipped as Sudan, Iraq, Syria or Libya..There is no pride to despot that murders his own citizens with tanks and institutionalised murder and kidnapping the corner stone of his rule.


Don't assume that other countries is just doing as Algeria's generals who murdered and raped their own citizens....we have a patriotic army....and no one can rule Egypt without the well of Egyptians...Mubarak,Morsy or Sisi.....if we need to throw Sisi Away we will do that any time we want....but now he is the EGYPTIAN PRESEDENT came to power by elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Ceylal said:


> Your avatar tells a lot ...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ceylal

Kamal_dbk said:


> View attachment 236301


You are not telling me that we are jealous of Egyptians are you? Please tell us....
How can we be jealous?, it was because of Algeria that Israel border crossing is not in Alexendria 
I was Algeria who kept Egypt have electricity, gaz, food ......and the list is long...


Have a good look at the man that saved your @ss!


----------



## Amun

Ceylal said:


> You are not telling me that we are jealous of Egyptians are you? Please tell us....
> How can we be jealous?, it was because of Algeria that Israel border crossing is not in Alexendria
> I was Algeria who kept Egypt have electricity, gaz, food ......and the list is long...
> 
> 
> Have a good look at the man that saved your @ss!
> View attachment 236318





Ceylal said:


> You are not telling me that we are jealous of Egyptians are you? Please tell us....
> How can we be jealous?, it was because of Algeria that Israel border crossing is not in Alexendria
> I was Algeria who kept Egypt have electricity, gaz, food ......and the list is long...
> 
> 
> Have a good look at the man that saved your @ss!
> View attachment 236318


He was a great man and we never forget great men supported us at the time of war.





Have a look to the man who supported your freedom , because of him now you can speak languages other than french and your predecessors learned to speak and write .....now you insult the country that helped you to be free from slavery....shame on you...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


> Don't assume that other countries is just doing as Algeria's generals who murdered and raped their own citizens....we have a patriotic army....and no one can rule Egypt without the well of Egyptians...Mubarak,Morsy or Sisi.....if we need to throw Sisi Away we will do that any time we want....but now he is the EGYPTIAN PRESEDENT came to power by elections.


We saw the patriotic army mowing her citizens with tanks...It is not an army, they are more headless thugs than anything else...
You can throw Sissi anytime you want good luck with that...You can't get that takfiri thrown out...He will kill you all before he lives Egypt..



Amun said:


> He was a great man and we never forget great men supported us at the time of war.
> 
> View attachment 236334
> 
> Have a look to the man who supported your freedom , because of him now you can speak languages other than french and your predecessors learned to speak and write .....now you insult the country that helped you to be free from slavery....shame on you...!!!


In reality, Egypt as well as all the Arabs didn't help crap..It was the work and the network established by Algerian that brought Algeria her independence. Egyptian should be the last country to claim that..That is reality my friend...If we counted on arabs help, we will still under French like you are under Israeli fist.


----------



## Amun

Ceylal said:


> We saw the patriotic army mowing her citizens with tanks...It is not an army, they are more headless thugs than anything else...
> You can throw Sissi anytime you want good luck with that...You can't get that takfiri thrown out...He will kill you all before he lives Egypt..
> 
> 
> In reality, Egypt as well as all the Arabs didn't help crap..It was the work and the network established by Algerian that brought Algeria her independence. Egyptian should be the last country to claim that..That is reality my friend...If we counted on arabs help, we will still under French like you are under Israeli fist.


I can see why you claim that.... You had a bad experience with Army  Other countries like Egypt is extremly different than an army built to invade and conquer others territories like westen desert...but here in Egypt we have a sword and a sheild that protects our homeland.
Btw Egyptian here saying they are with their army and their presedent....you Algerian calim alot about OUR country...i beleive if every Algerian saves his Energy and demand democracy for their country it will be good for you guys....i wish you succed with that seeing democracy in your homeland and stop supporting movements wants to separate from their home land.

About helping you to be free from french slavery......you have been occupied more than 150 years and you got your freedom ONLY when EGYPT supported you.....you ungrateful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> View attachment 237070
> View attachment 237071
> View attachment 237072
> View attachment 237073
> View attachment 237074
> View attachment 237075
> View attachment 237076
> View attachment 237077



let me know of you want the pictures without the watermark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


> I can see why you claim that.... You had a bad experience with Army  Other countries like Egypt is extremly different than an army built to invade and conquer others territories like westen desert...but here in Egypt we have a sword and a sheild that protects our homeland.


Protect the homeland you say? can you go to Sinai without getting the OK from Neth? dont think so..You are far from protecting your homeland...We saw the Egyptian Army against Israel, We saw it against Lybia, we saw it again the Houthis in Yemen, and we saw her against her own people...The only time she made a dent is sadly against her people...and she had to use tanks, against unarmed crowd...I don't know which homeland you are protecting, but the Egyptian one...


> Btw Egyptian here saying they are with their army and their presedent....you Algerian calim alot about OUR country...i beleive if every Algerian saves his Energy and demand democracy for their country it will be good for you guys....i wish you succed with that seeing democracy in your homeland and stop supporting movements wants to separate from their home land.


You talk about democracy, like it is a garden in Egypt...Algerian have and enjoy a freedom of expression that is not known in the arab world..so find something else..We are absolutely a success...And if we quit fuc king with the Arab league and her shenanigans, we will be better off..




> About helping you to be free from french slavery......you have been occupied more than 150 years and you got your freedom ONLY when EGYPT supported you.....you ungrateful


It is not because 4 scawny cats found refuge in Egypt, that means you helped...They stayed in Egypt for 4 years at the top, all the real happening of the Algerian revolutions and the important decisions were taken in Lybia and Tunisia...Egypt, was more a hindrance to our cause than a benefit...Palestine is a good example when Arafat the fag---got started listening to Egypt, look where it got the Palestinians!
We have never been, throughout our history been a slave to any power. In 132 years that french were in Algeria, they had only one year of reprieve and calm..the rest of their stay was hell. It took a couple day for the jews to defeat you, in 48, it took a less than 10 days in 56 for Israel, the Brits and the French to lower your pants to your knees, 1967, it was 6 hrs and the IDF orgasmed on your @ss, and 73, you had a chance, but Egypt being Egypt let Sadat drive the war...and we know how it ended....
We are in 2015, and that army of yours don't control 100% of the Egyptian territory, The ANP does...In 2015, your plane still sport the mark of shame, orange painted ruder, wing tip and aircraft dorsal..like the Tuskegee squadron, the AAF doesn't...Beside not able to defend her territory, it became sadly a mercenary army for hire....The ANP is not...So please don't compare the uncomparable...

*Sissi doesn't even trust his army*







*ANP top general does, and Bouteflika too..We have faith in our army.*







*Morsi and his executor
*




*We are , as you must know keeping an eye on you..



*


----------



## Frogman

@Ceylal



> Protect the homeland you say? can you go to Sinai without getting the OK from Neth? dont think so



We have a peace treaty and we abided by it regardless of all the violations that took place over the span of Operation Sinai of said peace treaty. Whether you believe that Egypt deployed what it wanted to Northern Sinai is up to you but everyone including the Israelis can see that the deployment of troops, heavy weapons, and aircraft did happen without the consultation of the relevant Israeli authorities.



> The only time she made a dent is sadly against her people...and she had to use tanks, against unarmed crowd



The Central Security Forces and Police are under the purview of the Interior Ministry. Not the Armed Forces. Then again you're not some one who pays attention to detail or reality.



> You talk about democracy, like it is a garden in Egypt...Algerian have and enjoy a freedom of expression that is not known in the arab world..so find something else..We are absolutely a success...And if we quit fuc king with the Arab league and her shenanigans, we will be better off..



Laughable. Yet your isolationist stance is entirely understandable.



> It took a couple day for the jews to defeat you, in 48



In a war that lasted from 1948 to 1949 and ended in stalemate. Yeah, sure.



> it took a less than 10 days in 56 for Israel, the Brits and the French to lower your pants to your knees



Isn't surprising when a fledgling nation is invaded by a tripartite. Two of which were European powers.



> We are in 2015, and that army of yours don't control 100% of the Egyptian territory



Ha!



> your plane still sport the mark of shame, orange painted ruder, wing tip and aircraft dorsal..l



So why don't all EAF aircraft bare the mark? Because it's an anti- fratricide measure that was only introduced in the late 1990s/ early 2000s to aircraft operated by all neighbouring nations.

Time and time again you come up with this bullshit and time and time again I ask you to prove if the orange markings are in any way part of the peace treaty and you refuse to show anything as usual.



> Beside not able to defendher territory, it became sadly a mercenary army for hire..



That has contributed two to four naval vessels and a tactical fighter wing to Op Restoration Hope. In comparison to other nations involved in the war that's nothing. Also considering the last operational deployment of Egyptian forces was in 1991 your mercenary army claim is laughable.

As for defending territory, I'm not really sure if Egypt has been invaded for territory to actually be defended.



> The ANP is not...So please don't compare the uncomparable...



Yes, don't. Stay in your side of the village if you have nothing nice or constructive to say.



> *Sissi doesn't even trust his army*



Err!

Republican Guard Close Protection personnel (who are you know, part of the god damned Army) assigned to the president. They go everywhere with him and in an area where there is active conflict they will be strapped!



> *We are , as you must know keeping an eye on you..*



The only way you can do that without any ELINT or SIGNT capabilities is by looking through binoculars out of a window and by doing that you're basically glorified tourists.

Nice C-130 btw what were you guys picking up from Cairo Int? That's if the *cargo* plane is actually Algerian or in Egypt.

@Amun @Mahmoud_EGY @Kamal_dbk

Ignore this guy. He's been around for a long time and is known as the forum village idiot. He only starts flame wars and never proves anything he says. Just ignore him till he gets banned again. He should not inform your views in regards to Algerians or Algeria. He's just trash.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> 
> 
> We have a peace treaty and we abided by it regardless of all the violations that took place over the span of Operation Sinai of said peace treaty. Whether you believe that Egypt deployed what it wanted to Northern Sinai is up to you but everyone including the Israelis can see that the deployment of troops, heavy weapons, and aircraft did happen without the consultation of the relevant Israeli authorities.
> 
> 
> 
> The Central Security Forces and Police are under the purview of the Interior Ministry. Not the Armed Forces. Then again you're not some one who pays attention to detail or reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable. Yet your isolationist stance is entirely understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> In a war that lasted from 1948 to 1949 and ended in stalemate. Yeah, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't surprising when a fledgling nation is invaded by a tripartite. Two of which were European powers.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> So why don't all EAF aircraft bare the mark? Because it's an anti- fratricide measure that was only introduced in the late 1990s/ early 2000s to aircraft operated by all neighbouring nations.
> 
> Time and time again you come up with this bullshit and time and time again I ask you to prove if the orange markings are in any way part of the peace treaty and you refuse to show anything as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> That has contributed two to four naval vessels and a tactical fighter wing to Op Restoration Hope. In comparison to other nations involved in the war that's nothing. Also considering the last operational deployment of Egyptian forces was in 1991 your mercenary army claim is laughable.
> 
> As for defending territory, I'm not really sure if Egypt has been invaded for territory to actually be defended.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, don't. Stay in your side of the village if you have nothing nice or constructive to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Err!
> 
> Republican Guard Close Protection personnel (who are you know, part of the god damned Army) assigned to the president. They go everywhere with him and in an area where there is active conflict they will be strapped!
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you can do that without any ELINT or SIGNT capabilities is by looking through binoculars out of a window and by doing that you're basically glorified tourists.
> 
> Nice C-130 btw what were you guys picking up from Cairo Int? That's if the *cargo* plane is actually Algerian or in Egypt.
> 
> @Amun @Mahmoud_EGY @Kamal_dbk
> 
> Ignore this guy. He's been around for a long time and is known as the forum village idiot. He only starts flame wars and never proves anything he says. Just ignore him till he gets banned again. He should not inform your views in regards to Algerians or Algeria. He's just trash.



yeah i know him , he is popular with his retarded comments , only new members fall in his stupidity trap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

First photos carrying the flag 










@Taygibay @Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## masud

gyes i have a question, since israel start to filding f-35 in 2017, when egypt start to procure any 5th generation jet. which 5th generation platfrom egypt will chose, f-35, t-50 or j-31? any information by any one plz..................


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> gyes i have a question, since israel start to filding f-35 in 2017, when egypt start to procure any 5th generation jet. which 5th generation platfrom egypt will chose, f-35, t-50 or j-31? any information by any one plz..................



The Egyptian Armed Forces doesn't publicly announce any plans or tenders thus we just have to go by rumour and common sense (seeing gaps and guessing what may plug them).

If they do have any plans my guess is that a fifth gen fighter won't be procured until 2020-2025. Both Russian and Chinese fifth gen fighters haven't started serial production and with the restructuring of US FMF the F-35 would pretty much be out of the question.


----------



## masud

Hope egypt go for the best soon......................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

DM01 Countdown 9 days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 Block 40 aircraft from the 262nd Tactical Wing 60th Tactical Fighter Squadron (Multi-Role) based out of EAF Abu Suwayr during deployment to Saudi Arabia for Operation Restoration Hope.












July 13th 2015

Colonol General Sedki Sobhi inspects the Rapid Deployment Forces and watches as they go through elements of their daily training which includes physical training, assualt courses, bayonet training, asymetric range shootings, and live fire excercises. He also inspects forces shipping off to take part in Ex Siham Alhaq with the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Eid Mubarek

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## black-hawk_101

Kamal_dbk said:


> First photos carrying the flag
> 
> View attachment 237832
> View attachment 237833
> 
> 
> @Taygibay @Gabriel92


Soon M-2000s will be sold too like other planes.


----------



## MICA

la magnifique rafale 








black-hawk_101 said:


> Soon M-2000s will be sold too like other planes.



are you talking about our M-2000 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

Kamal_dbk said:


> la magnifique rafale
> 
> View attachment 238479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about our M-2000 ?


 Yes. I'm saying that EGYPT should sell its F7 MiG21s Mirages F5 F4 and buy RAFAEL & MiG-29s.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

black-hawk_101 said:


> Yes. I'm saying that EGYPT should sell its F7 MiG21s Mirages F5 F4 and buy RAFAEL & MiG-29s.



Nobody is gonna buy relics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nobody is gonna buy relics...


There are like African n some Asian ones.


----------



## MICA

black-hawk_101 said:


> Yes. I'm saying that EGYPT should sell its F7 MiG21s Mirages F5 F4 and buy RAFAEL & MiG-29s.



numbers of Egyptian mig 21 now are delivered to Libya , still no one know the destiny of the remaining F-7 , mirage 5 and mirage 2000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Wohooooo 















you are always late @Taygibay  

can you guys help me to get this pictures in high res ? Galerie Photo - Photothèque Dassault Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Nice rafales ... 

Egypt should now focus on getting hands on AMRAAM 120 ... with this 

egypt will have Russian , EU and US BVRAAM's in it's arsenal


----------



## MICA

Sulman Badshah said:


> Nice rafales ...
> 
> Egypt should now focus on getting hands on AMRAAM 120 ... with this
> 
> egypt will have Russian , EU and US BVRAAM's in it's arsenal



i don't think usa will provide it to us , however we will get the R77 with upcoming migs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Sulman Badshah said:


> Nice rafales ...
> 
> Egypt should now focus on getting hands on AMRAAM 120 ... with this
> 
> egypt will have Russian , EU and US BVRAAM's in it's arsenal


I don't think that USA will give us AMRAAM 120 ...as you know we have 200+ F16 with AMRAAMs will be a great threat...thus USA cannot tolerate...so we will be armed with a huge number of R77, MICA and METEOR.


----------



## MICA

@Gabriel92 @Taygibay @Frogman 

Check this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

G1 bro but I posted the static page link in another thread … first this time! 

First Rafale for Egypt

Great day all, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Continued...


















EAF F16 B52

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Kamal_dbk said:


> Few more
> 
> View attachment 239431
> View attachment 239432
> View attachment 239449
> View attachment 239433
> View attachment 239434
> View attachment 239435


it will be grat to see those MRCA with full of BVR - AAM.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

@Taygibay @Gabriel92 @Frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Cairo's sky today

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Courtesy of @Amir_Pharaoh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Kamal_dbk said:


> i don't think usa will provide it to us , however we will get the R77 with upcoming migs





Amun said:


> I don't think that USA will give us AMRAAM 120 ...as you know we have 200+ F16 with AMRAAMs will be a great threat...thus USA cannot tolerate...so we will be armed with a huge number of R77, MICA and METEOR.



@Amir_Pharaoh @Hell NO

I know this is a bit pessimistic but I don't think the F-16 has a bright future (or present) in the Egyptian Air Force.

Without the AIM-120 and AIM-9X (accompanied with the JHMCS) the Egyptian -16 is at a severe disadvantage both in terms of its WVR and BVR performance compared to the rest of the region (that operates sophisticated kit).

That's simply no longer acceptable especially when the EAF is starting to induct 4+ generation fighters with electronically scanned radars, medium to long range (active) BVR missiles and short range high of bore sight missiles.

Even our Mig-21s and F-7s were upgraded to have HOBS capability with the R-73. How can an obsolete platform that is being actively retired have a capability (or one up) that the mainstay and backbone of the EAF does not? It's preposterous.

The use of the F-16 as an interceptor or air superiority fighter against a near peer or advanced adversary is simply out of the question. Instead what we are beginning to see is the introduction of French and Russian aircraft to take over those roles while the -16 is being relegated to close air support, reconnaissance, wild weasel, maritime strike, and precision strike.

Even in some of those roles the Egyptian -16 is still not on the same level as other jets within the region. It lacks the latest generation of precision guided munitions (still operating previous generation of Paveway) and lacks a true stand off capability.

The weapons systems that the US has simply rejected us makes persevering with the -16 pointless as it has a limited future with the EAF especially considering some airframes may have to operate past 2030-2040 where fifth gen aircraft will dominate. With its orders dwindling and production line coming to a halt we probably wont be adding more airframes.

Investing in upgrades as well seems pointless when you consider they wont operate the weapons systems that accompany said upgrades.

I truly think that a large chunk of the -16 fleet should be sold off to fund either a new lightweight multirole fighter that offers us all the near peer capabilities the EAF requires or more Rafales (preferably more Rafales).

I also think the money spent on the Mig-35 would have been better spent on Rafales, although it isn't perfect it is a lot better than the -35 and has plenty of growth potential considering its only near its third tranche whereas the Mig-35 is probably the end of the road for the Mig-29 (plus Mig is struggling). In my honest opinion Russian jets was a bad move.

My fifty pence, sell off a lot of them and start a Navy Air Corps and Army Air Corps with the remaining F-16s (plus Apaches and other aircraft either operating with the Navy and Army would go into those corps). Buy a shed load more Rafales, possibly try be sneaky and steal the local production/assembly deal off of the Indians.

Rant over.

@Taygibay

Are there any plans to introduce a European anti-radiation missile? Any plans on integrating the AGM-88?


----------



## Wasteland

Sulman Badshah said:


> Nice rafales ...
> 
> Egypt should now focus on getting hands on AMRAAM 120 ... with this
> 
> egypt will have Russian , EU and US BVRAAM's in it's arsenal




There we go with the BVR crap talk again from the uninformed people !
Ignorant people will never understand! Do you know what does a BVR missile mean? EGYPT DOES HAVE BVR capability on their F-16's ! Egypt has the most modern version of the AIM-7 Sparrow, which is the AIM-7P , it's the latest upgrade of the AIM-7, it was developed in 1994 , it has a 88 km range, 100 km maximum, 4.5 mach speed, that's not a BVR missile ?!?! stup8d


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Wasteland said:


> There we go with the BVR crap talk again from the uninformed people !
> Ignorant people will never understand! Do you know what does a BVR missile mean? EGYPT DOES HAVE BVR capability on their F-16's ! Egypt has the most modern version of the AIM-7 Sparrow, which is the AIM-7P , it's the latest upgrade of the AIM-7, it was developed in 1994 , it has a 88 km range, 100 km maximum, 4.5 mach speed, that's not a BVR missile ?!?! stup8d



First of all if you want to talk than learn to respect ... Sparrow is medium range missile with older tech which don't give any kind of advantage over opponent aim 120 ... 
The Sparrow uses semi-active radar homing, which means the launching fighter needs to maintain a continuous illumination lock on the target aircraft. In contrast, an Israeli F-16 equipped with AMRAAM missiles can achieve lock, launch, then break lock and evade while the missile guides itself to the target. 
It is much difficult to keep the fighter to lock the aircraft on all way missile goes while opponent fighter is using fire and forget missile with better capabilities 

To me the only BVR Egypt have in its arsenal is mica on mirages and rafales .... Mateor might come soon 

and R77 will be coming along with migs 

current situation isn't good of EAF but future looks great


----------



## raazh

Congratulations to Egyptian brothers .. The Planes look lethal .. Hope Egypt and Pakistan hold bilateral air force exercises to learn from each others experience ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> Without the AIM-120 and AIM-9X (accompanied with the JHMCS) the Egyptian -16 is at a severe disadvantage both in terms of its WVR and BVR performance compared to the rest of the region (that operates sophisticated kit).



@Frogman Many consider F-16 fleet in EAF as falcons without claws!
But you do know the reasons behind the non-existence of Aim-120 and standoff munition 
Egyptian Armed Forces | Page 8



Frogman said:


> Even our Mig-21s and F-7s were upgraded to have HOBS capability with the R-73. How can an obsolete platform that is being actively retired have a capability (or one up) that the mainstay and backbone of the EAF does not? It's preposterous.



Only very few numbers were upgraded, acquiring mig-29m/m2 or mig-35 are more convenient and sufficient to upgrade the entire Russian/Chinese-origin fleet.



Frogman said:


> The use of the F-16 as an interceptor or air superiority fighter against a near peer or advanced adversary is simply out of the question. Instead what we are beginning to see is the introduction of French and Russian aircraft to take over those roles while the -16 is being relegated to close air support, reconnaissance, wild weasel, maritime strike, and precision strike.



There's a lot of discussion regarding the main role of the F-16s. 
Although it's a multi-role fighter but its weapon package made many believe that its role almost inclosed to close air support, reconnaissance and others tasks you mentioned.

I don't expect that F-16s are to take the air-superiority missions in EAF, Mirage-2000 are much reliable and there are many photos of EAF Mirage-2000 escorting E-2 Hawkeye.



Frogman said:


> I truly think that a large chunk of the -16 fleet should be sold off to fund either a new lightweight multirole fighter that offers us all the near peer capabilities the EAF requires or more Rafales (preferably more Rafales).
> 
> I also think the money spent on the Mig-35 would have been better spent on Rafales, although it isn't perfect it is a lot better than the -35 and has plenty of growth potential considering its only near its third tranche whereas the Mig-35 is probably the end of the road for the Mig-29 (plus Mig is struggling). In my honest opinion Russian jets was a bad move.
> 
> My fifty pence, sell off a lot of them and start a Navy Air Corps and Army Air Corps with the remaining F-16s (plus Apaches and other aircraft either operating with the Navy and Army would go into those corps). Buy a shed load more Rafales, possibly try be sneaky and steal the local production/assembly deal off of the Indians.



I don't think that EAF has the privilege to sell any F-16s for many reasons, politically at least.
I do agree with you about increasing the numbers of Rafales, and I think many Egyptians do!
I also agree re, Mig-35 but my opinion is not the same as for Su-35 I wanna see this bad a** serving in EAF

As for "local production/assembly" Rafales/Migs/Sus .. it's the big dream I hope it'll become real in the near future


----------



## Wasteland

Sulman Badshah said:


> First of all if you want to talk than learn to respect ... Sparrow is medium range missile with older tech which don't give any kind of advantage over opponent aim 120 ...
> The Sparrow uses semi-active radar homing, which means the launching fighter needs to maintain a continuous illumination lock on the target aircraft. In contrast, an Israeli F-16 equipped with AMRAAM missiles can achieve lock, launch, then break lock and evade while the missile guides itself to the target.
> It is much difficult to keep the fighter to lock the aircraft on all way missile goes while opponent fighter is using fire and forget missile with better capabilities



Ignorance again, AIM-120C is also a medium range missile, and no the Israeli F-16 equipped with AMRAAM can't just launch then break lock immediately that's totally false so correct your information first, the AIM-120 can only guide itself to the target only when it's 25km far from the target, if the pilot fired an AIM-120 from let's say 60km he will still have to keep a lock on the target until the missile is 25-30 km away from the target to be able to turn on it's own radar and guide itself, do you understand now ? the AIM-120 becomes truly a fire and forget missile if it's 25-30 km away from the target !

Now about the latest version of the Sparrow, the AIM-7P which Egypt operates on it's F-16's for god's sake can't you get it? it was developed in 1996, you call the old tech ? dumbass


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Wasteland said:


> it was developed in 1996


again abusive comment ... discuss with respectable manners if you have any

AIM-7P is almost same as AIM7M .. only software upgrade was made which provide performance improvements providing look-down, shoot-down in heavy clutter environments and much lower altitude engagement (nothing else on performance and guidance parameter) .... AIM-7M which was developed in 1987 ..
again Egypt purchase AIM7M for both of the times one in 91-92 and other is 96-97 .. and later they got software upgrade ...

The most suitable Question should be that Is egyptian AIM7 is providing any advantage over Israeli AIM120 ,, the answer is none

and do you any credible source of specification that you have written in your first comment because mainly AIM7 P range is considered as 60-70 zone..

still it will be better for EAF to get their hands on AIM120 C5 or C7 to add extra teeth in its fleet


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Many consider F-16 fleet in EAF as falcons without claws!
> But you do know the reasons behind the non-existence of Aim-120 and standoff munition



I'm well aware of the reasons why the US restricts certain weapons systems and that's the exact reason why the EAF should move away from a US fighter as its backbone.

The restructuring of US military aid to Egypt will make it even harder to procure conventional weapons systems. So anything like the AIM-9X or AIM-120 may be out of the question.

My preference would be to do exactly what the US want us to do with that aid, funnel it towards counter terrorism endeavours.

Specifically I would attempt to funnel the yearly aid money into procurements for the Special Forces (but maintaining current capability) and in doing so bolster an underdeveloped part of the Armed Forces.

My starting point would be a small dedicated aircraft wing for the SF comprised of tactical lift aircraft ( eg.MC-130), utility helicopters (eg. MH-60), and light helicopters (e.h MH-6). Not only would this boost the SF in terms of their COIN and fill gaps within the Armed Forces (e.g MERT/PEDRO equivalent i.e combat search and rescue/ medical emergency response) but it will also be of great value in conventional operations. 



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Only very few numbers were upgraded, acquiring mig-29m/m2 or mig-35 are more convenient and sufficient to upgrade the entire Russian/Chinese-origin fleet.



That wasn't my point. The point was an obsolete aircraft had a capability that our backbone didn't. Which is unacceptable.

I'm not arguing to upgrade the Mig-21 its obsolete and our airframes have been worn to dust.



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> There's a lot of discussion regarding the main role of the F-16s.
> Although it's a multi-role fighter but its weapon package made many believe that its role almost inclosed to close air support, reconnaissance and others tasks you mentioned.
> 
> I don't expect that F-16s are to take the air-superiority missions in EAF, Mirage-2000 are much reliable and there are many photos of EAF Mirage-2000 escorting E-2 Hawkeye.



The Mirage 2000 is due to be retired in the next five years (I don't see them continuing beyond that due to their age). In my opinion going after the UAE M2K would be a waste of resources (even if the UAE offered them at a preferable price) that could be pushed towards more Rafales.





Amir_Pharaoh said:


> I don't think that EAF has the privilege to sell any F-16s for many reasons, politically at least.
> I do agree with you about increasing the numbers of Rafales, and I think many Egyptians do!
> I also agree re, Mig-35 but my opinion is not the same as for Su-35 I wanna see this bad a** serving in EAF



The Jordanians sold some of their -16s to Pakistan and many eastern European nations are looking for economical fighters. I don't think the US would veto any such sale especially if there is an intention to upgrade a part of the fleet.

A word of caution on the SU-35 and soviet era fighters in general. These beasts were intended to be used to destruction on the battlefield and not push out flying hours during peace time.

The entire Soviet maintenance and training doctrine was based on this idea. Their top of the line fighter would remain under wraps (rarely used) while pilots flew twin seat training aircraft ( eg. MiG-29UB).

Hence the common theme of Russian aircraft requiring overhauls/rebuilds more often than their western counterparts, they never intended for their airframes to fly 10,000 hours over a lifetime. The same goes with their engines.

So invariably the pilots on western aircraft will get more flying time and thus more experience whereas those flying Russian/Soviet aircraft will fly less due to the number of hours the airframe/engine can manage before a rebuild or change.



> As for "local production/assembly" Rafales/Migs/Sus .. it's the big dream I hope it'll become real in the near future



More important than local assembly or production is becoming a partner in the program. I mean we built the Mirage 2000 but then, zip. The same with the Alpha Jet and the K-8E.

Becoming a partner means you're actively involved in the program and dictating but also contributing towards what you want. The Saudis and the Typhoon are an example, KSA is actively pushing what it wants for the Typhoon and is literally dragging the partners involved in the program along (except for the UK).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Frogman said:


> Are there any plans to introduce a European anti-radiation missile? Any plans on integrating the AGM-88?



Nope! There are no European ARMs as we write! When Aramis(Fr)/Arminger(De) split in 2001+, the idea stayed that using its seeker on the Meteor ( a solution sometimes labeled Meteor ARM ) would be adequate until 2005-2007.
Beyond that date, the project went dead. The real users would be the Brits that are looking to trade their ALARMs for
AARGMs at present. The Germans don't intend to fight and the French think a combo SPECTRA-AASM-SCALP can
do the multi_layered job of SEAD-DEAD. The rest use US stuff already and/or will get what comes with the F-35.

There are rumors still of an adaption by Boeing from the Meteor cuz it fits the JSF bays! But that would not solve your problem of US limitations if it happened to surface anyway …

Sorry man and good day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

well i kinda agree with @Frogman with what he said about our F-16 fleet , by looking of it's arms we can all agree that the F-16 will only participate as a light bomber as it can do it pretty good and cheaper to operate than the rafale beside reconnaissance and working as an air defense support under some long range SAM batteries pretty much like the role the M2k is playing now , however while i am not that impressed with Mig's but getting them is a must , you are phasing out more than 130 aircraft from the EAF soon and you just can't replace all of them with Rafale's "money Wise" or getting more F-16 with its incomplete armament which will be the dumbest thing ever (block 52 deal is only to replace the aging Block 15 , you Got now F-16 ( block 52 , 40 , 32 ) and Rafale which they are pretty deadly in specifically bombing , you want now a good Air-to-Air based aircraft which you can afford to buy and operate in big numbers with staying away from USA Subsidiarity , so the best pick will be getting Migs with latest tech with R-73 and R-77 missiles


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Kamal_dbk said:


> well i kinda agree with @Frogman with what he said about our F-16 fleet , by looking of it's arms we can all agree that the F-16 will only participate as a light bomber as it can do it pretty good and cheaper to operate than the rafale beside reconnaissance and working as an air defense support under some long range SAM batteries pretty much like the role the M2k is playing now , however while i am not that impressed with Mig's but getting them is a must , you are phasing out more than 130 aircraft from the EAF soon and you just can't replace all of them with Rafale's "money Wise" or getting more F-16 with its incomplete armament which will be the dumbest thing ever (block 52 deal is only to replace the aging Block 15 , you Got now F-16 ( block 52 , 40 , 32 ) and Rafale which they are pretty deadly in specifically bombing , you want now a good Air-to-Air based aircraft which you can afford to buy and operate in big numbers with staying away from USA Subsidiarity , so the best pick will be getting Migs with latest tech with R-73 and R-77 missiles


yes and maybe later a 5th generation fighter from china


----------



## Frogman

Kamal_dbk said:


> well i kinda agree with @Frogman with what he said about our F-16 fleet , by looking of it's arms we can all agree that the F-16 will only participate as a light bomber as it can do it pretty good and cheaper to operate than the rafale beside reconnaissance and working as an air defense support under some long range SAM batteries pretty much like the role the M2k is playing now , however while i am not that impressed with Mig's but getting them is a must , you are phasing out more than 130 aircraft from the EAF soon and you just can't replace all of them with Rafale's "money Wise" or getting more F-16 with its incomplete armament which will be the dumbest thing ever (block 52 deal is only to replace the aging Block 15 , you Got now F-16 ( block 52 , 40 , 32 ) and Rafale which they are pretty deadly in specifically bombing , you want now a good Air-to-Air based aircraft which you can afford to buy and operate in big numbers with staying away from USA Subsidiarity , so the best pick will be getting Migs with latest tech with R-73 and R-77 missiles



I don't think going with the MiGs is a good long term plan both in terms of performance and in terms of cost. 

While the EAF is retiring a large number of aircraft they need not be replaced on a one for one basis. It would be much more economical to operate a fleet of around 200-300 fighter aircraft compromised of two fighter types. 

The EAF simply no longer requires a fighter strength of 350-400 fighters especially with the introduction of multi-role fighters (or even omni-role such as the Rafale).

In terms of cost the MiG-35 will add a completely new aircraft (alongside the Rafale) to maintain, buy spare parts for, upgrade, overhaul, and arm.

Aside from the logistical nightmare of operating 4 (-16 M2K Raf MiG) very different aircraft it's complicated and more even though I unqualified to make his assertion I believe it will be more expensive over a lifetime.

The biggest issue I have with the MiG-35 is that there is literally no room for growth any more with the MiG-29. Ten or twenty years from now I don't see the MiG with any significant upgrades in armament or performance. 

Moscow simply isn't investing in MiGs (they're even already planning a replacement so how can we expect it to operate for the next 30-40 years in the EAF?) future and the introduction of conformal fuel tanks (which the Rafale doesn't have yet), a new engine (which may be possible with the Rafale giving it supercruise capability on par with that of the Typhoon), new generation of targeting pods (Talios on the Rafale), and new generation of munitions (Meteor/AASM/SCALP) simply won't happen for the MiG-35 considering the resources being pushed to Suk and the PAK-FA.

We are introducing a fighter that has no future when we should be looking towards more Rafales and fifth gen aircraft (in the medium to long term future). It will give us a temporary boost in capability in the short term but it will be burden beyond that. The 2-3 billion euros we spent of the -35 deal should have been used to procure more Rafale (possibly around 20 more considering unit price).

My view of what the EAF should look like by 2030:-

72-100 Rafale 

(if it takes 5 years to deliver one fully operational squadron 72 but the French got 130 delivered in 15 years)

24 Fifth gen aircraft 

(whatever that may be)

80 F-16

(being retired and replaced by further inductions of Rafale and fifth generation aircraft)

But one can only bloody dream grrr!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

well i like this discussion  

• first EAF was operating ( F-16 , M2K , Mirage-5 , f4 , Mig 21 , F-7 ) all at the same time so after phasing out the aging aircrafts till 2020 it will Only operate ( Rafale , Mig 29M/35 , F-16 ) so it wouldn't be a logistical disaster.

• as i said in my previous post i am not that impressed with the Mig but with the new aesa radar , new engine RD-33OVT , and with the italian jammer from Elettronica and the OLS it's pretty well equipped economical A2A fighter , you know our Generals (Lol) will not only rely on french or USA because of "تعدد مصادر السلاح" as they always claim and they are kinda right tbh.

• the mig has a new Pod developed btw but you are right russia is ignoring Mikoyan projects.

• 5th gen fighters , F-35? don't even dream about getting it , Pak Fa ? russia are struggling developing it , J-20 ? beside i am not so sure about it i don't see it in production before 2020 from optimistic pov and of they will not sell it now 

the new mig targeting pod


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*#La FREMM #Tahia Misr *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Graduation ceremony and pass out parade for Troop 66 Egyptian Naval Academy and Troop 43 Air Defence Academy


----------



## Frogman

Continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued


----------



## masud

what is it ? LOOK LIKE WW2 FLANK 88................


----------



## black-hawk_101

When will Egypt going to place an order for buying or local production of 86 more Rafaels.
And also for 100-150 MiG-35s/Su-35s
As F-16s might start to be replaced by Russian or Chinese 5th Generation place from 2025.



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *#La FREMM #Tahia Misr *


Egypt needs at least 14-20 of these machines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

black-hawk_101 said:


> Egypt needs at least 14-20 of these machines.



*20 FREMMs? OMG! What for?*
Do you think Cairo has views to control the Pacific in its own version of the Shift to Asia?

I'm perplexed!
Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

Taygibay said:


> *20 FREMMs? OMG! What for?*
> Do you think Cairo has views to control the Pacific in its own version of the Shift to Asia?
> 
> I'm perplexed!
> Tay.


20 FREMMs and no other Surface Ship at all other than 20-30 FACs type and 6-8 Tankers like PN is producing that can protect itself.
Also, for submarine option better to acquire TOT for Scorpions to produce it in numbers like: 24 about 8 of them from each Batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Still a lot of naval firepower but I do agree with the 20+ FAC.
I think Houbei_s_ would be a great fit!

But darn, that would be a major change for Egypt from its present set-up!

Good day man, Tay.


----------



## MICA

black-hawk_101 said:


> When will Egypt going to place an order for buying or local production of 86 more Rafaels.
> And also for 100-150 MiG-35s/Su-35s
> As F-16s might start to be replaced by Russian or Chinese 5th Generation place from 2025.
> 
> 
> Egypt needs at least 14-20 of these machines.



well wish us a good luck affording the costs of buying and operating all of these , because they don't come cheap



masud said:


> what is it ? LOOK LIKE WW2 FLANK 88................



it is QF 3.7-inch AA gun that was used in 1948 war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kristian

black-hawk_101 said:


> When will Egypt going to place an order for buying or local production of 86 more Rafaels.
> And also for 100-150 MiG-35s/Su-35s
> As F-16s might start to be replaced by Russian or Chinese 5th Generation place from 2025.



300 or around 450 jets in about 10 year????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Amun said:


> View attachment 241006
> View attachment 241005



Please tell me that paint on the side of the Rafale isn't permanent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kristian

Rafale is best for Egypt then India I thinking right??


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> Please tell me that paint on the side of the Rafale isn't permanent



it's not


----------



## Sinai Horus

Frogman said:


> Please tell me that paint on the side of the Rafale isn't permanent



you really surprised?


----------



## Amun

Frogman said:


> Please tell me that paint on the side of the Rafale isn't permanent


It will not be seen that high....


----------



## Frogman

Kamal_dbk said:


> it's not





Sinai Horus said:


> you really surprised?





Amun said:


> It will not be seen that high....



We seriously need to stop putting markings on our aircraft making them look like toc tocs instead of metallic deliverers of death.















Egyptian Air Force Academy graduate parade rehearsals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Troop 151 Non Commissioned Officers Instructors pass out parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinai Horus

Troop 82 graduated. Rafale was a guest of honor.

----------------------

Look how sexy this monster is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

The Air Force graduation ceremony was awesome and the Rafale appeared


----------



## Sinai Horus

Kamal_dbk said:


> The Air Force graduation ceremony was awesome and the Rafale appeared



I liked the part when the pilots parked the Rafales in front of the audience as they cheered. Like Look at this sexy


----------



## MICA

PRE-Ceremony day






















French Pilot









Dat Cute Girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Air Force graduation ceremony day

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wasteland

Kamal_dbk no need to cover the pilots faces dumbass, their photos and videos are all over the internet showing their faces


----------



## MICA

another one to ignore in this forum , i know you are egyptian btw so vaffanculo


----------



## Wasteland

Kamal_dbk said:


> another one to ignore in this forum , i know you are egyptian btw so vaffanculo




I think i have said before on here that my mother is Italian and my father is Egyptian, okay figlio d'un cane !

sarei onorato di essere egiziano ma non lo sono, non ho la cittadinanza egiziana, ma solo quella itaiana


----------



## Taygibay

I don't want to interrupt this lovely spat of yours guys but Wasteland, there was a subtle way to say it :

-"Oh! So judging by the pixelated parts in the above photographs,
endangering French peeps and little girls is OK; they're free game!
Only Egyptian pilots are worthy of protection? Bad Kamal, bad man!"

See? Stay subtle and carry on? 

Good fight both, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> I don't want to interrupt this lovely spat of yours guys but Wasteland, there was a subtle way to say it :
> 
> -"Oh! So judging by the pixelated parts in the above photographs,
> endangering French peeps and little girls is OK; they're free game!
> Only Egyptian pilots are worthy of protection? Bad Kamal, bad man!"
> 
> See? Stay subtle and carry on?
> 
> Good fight both, Tay.



the french pilots was revealed by your media tay "also you don't have the same mentality of old fantasy of military secrets like ours" and have a look in the videos of Dassault aviation you will notice they are not showing the faces of our pilots , i can reveal the photos but if someone want to reveal the pilot faces it will not be me for reasons i will keep if for myself , i hope we are good though guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinai Horus

This photo was released by the Egyptian Presidency for the Rafale pilot that greeted Sisi and gifted him with a Rafale pilots' overall "afreeta". I noticed the name Mossalam on the helmet. Is that Col Ahmed Mosslam the one with +2000 flying hours with F-16?! I thought they trained Mirage-2000 pilots for knowledge with French hardware, the language.. etc. If he is Col Ahmed Mosslam he is one of the best tho.


*****************************************************************************
Other photos released by the presidency:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinai Horus



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Osmanovic

Those young pilots flying the new jets must be very proud. They are flying some of the most modern aircraft in the world and aircraft that can help egypt secure it airspace which could not be done effectively with the F-16's.

Masr Um ad dunya

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Taygibay

@Sinai Horus If they follow how it was done in France in 2006-07,
at first the pilots came with full experience on other types because
the Rafale being omni-role they needed at least one cursus known
in full to start learning the rest ASAP.
Only when the numbers got to 2 Squadrons and Flotillas ( about 80 )
did they introduce new young pilots to it ab initio on fast combat jets.

I'm guessing that both for our instructors and your own people it was
simpler to copy the exact same procedure.

Your technicians in reverse seem brand new ( read young ) which is
probably better for the new technologies and care Rafale brings about.

Kamal my friend, I hope you caught on to the sarcasm? 

And good evening all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NaMaloom

Sinai Horus said:


> Other photos released by the presidency:




The terrorist occupying Egypt.


----------



## Wasteland

Kamal_dbk said:


> the french pilots was revealed by your media tay "also you don't have the same mentality of old fantasy of military secrets like ours" and have a look in the videos of Dassault aviation you will notice they are not showing the faces of our pilots , i can reveal the photos but if someone want to reveal the pilot faces it will not be me for reasons i will keep if for myself , i hope we are good though guys




I said before cut the crap and shut up , here's the 6 Egyptian Rafale pilots, oh look, they must be wearing masks and these are not their real faces


----------



## Amun

NaMaloom said:


> The terrorist occupying Egypt.


Mind your own terrorists......you terrorists lover.


----------



## Wasteland

NaMaloom said:


> The terrorist occupying Egypt.




Oh look who's talking lol, the one who's country is full of terrorists killing and kidnapping little girls from schools and making them slaves and your country can't protect them, your stupid weak military and state can't even protect it's citizens against a bunch of terrorists , at least the "terrorist" who's occupying Egypt is making the country secure and has a professional military controlling the insurgency and stabilizing the country , unlike a shithole called Pakistan, USA is raping it everyday with it's drones and killing your citizens and your puppet government doesn't open it's mouth.


----------



## NaMaloom

Amun said:


> Mind your own terrorists......you terrorists lover.




LoL how much is Sisi paying you? :p



Wasteland said:


> Oh look who's talking lol, the one who's country is full of terrorists killing and kidnapping little girls from schools and making them slaves and your country can't protect them, your stupid weak military and state can't even protect it's citizens against a bunch of terrorists , at least the "terrorist" who's occupying Egypt is making the country secure and has a professional military controlling the insurgency and stabilizing the country , unlike a shithole called Pakistan, USA is raping it everyday with it's drones and killing your citizens and your puppet government doesn't open it's mouth.




At least we're not the ones with a Peace Treaty with the Zionists. Who's the puppet now?  

oh! and we'll be happy to oblige you with a nuclear tipped missile so that a more democratic people might inhabit your land.


----------



## MICA

The Fremm Arrived to Alexandria , Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

8 Block 52C on their way to cairo from Portugal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

The U.S. is delivering eight F-16 Block 52 aircraft to Cairo West Air Base today and tomorrow, with four more coming in the autumn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

NaMaloom said:


> LoL how much is Sisi paying you? :p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least we're not the ones with a Peace Treaty with the Zionists. Who's the puppet now?
> 
> oh! and we'll be happy to oblige you with a nuclear tipped missile so that a more democratic people might inhabit your land.


Hhhhh funny terrorist .....i don't understand people like you live and payed from the west then spell out some theories about Jihad and fighting Israel.
We are the people of Egypt accept Sisi what a pakestani have any thing to do ....!?!
I believe people like you payed well to do that in Islamic countries .
Last thing...an advice to you....Do not nuke us for your own sake...so we can save Islamic world from Enemies as we did before and defeating the Mongol.
And we will do it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NaMaloom

Amun said:


> Hhhhh funny terrorist .....i don't understand people like you live and payed from the west then spell out some theories about Jihad and fighting Israel.
> We are the people of Egypt accept Sisi what a pakestani have any thing to do ....!?!
> I believe people like you payed well to do that in Islamic countries .
> Last thing...an advice to you....Do not nuke us for your own sake...so we can save Islamic world from Enemies as we did before and defeating the Mongol.
> And we will do it again.




LoL History lesson on terrorism. 

Ayman al-Zawahiri current leader of Al-Qaeda is ...... EGYPTIAN. 

Islamic Jihad group that later merged in to Al-Qaeda was ..... EGYPTIAN. 

So the last person on the planet to point fingers at others for terrorism would be an EGYPTIAN. :p 

You will save Islamic World? good joke!

How is that possible when everynight Sisi sleeps with Netanyahu? hahha


----------



## Frogman

NaMaloom said:


> LoL History lesson on terrorism.
> 
> Ayman al-Zawahiri current leader of Al-Qaeda is ...... EGYPTIAN.
> 
> Islamic Jihad group that later merged in to Al-Qaeda was ..... EGYPTIAN.
> 
> So the last person on the planet to point fingers at others for terrorism would be an EGYPTIAN. :p
> 
> You will save Islamic World? good joke!
> 
> How is that possible when everynight Sisi sleeps with Netanyahu? hahha



Do you enjoy licking windows or is it a genetic disposition?

@Amun 

Don't feed the trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

The Egyptian President and the Minister for Defence attend the graduation of Troop 109 Military Academy, Troop 52 Military Technical Academy, Troop 44 Armed Forces Technical College, and Troop 18 Technical Nursing College.





























TBC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy raises the Flag on ENS F1001 FREMM "Tahya Masr", and two Ambassador MKIII FAC. 




















Egyptian Air Force recieves second batch of 8 F-16 B52 aircraft. A third batch of 4 aircraft will be delivered in the coming months completing the deal for 20 fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Continued..

Great video showcasing ENS F1001 FREMM "Tahya Misr" and the F-16 Block 52

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Continued

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NaMaloom

Frogman said:


> Do you enjoy licking windows or is it a genetic disposition?
> 
> @Amun
> 
> Don't feed the trolls.




Why did you enjoy licking Sisi's b*lls? lol


----------



## Frogman

NaMaloom said:


> Why did you enjoy licking Sisi's b*lls? lol



Because I sometimes have homosexual tendencies  Why do you want to know? I mean you wouldn't be interested in such things unless you have a secret longing for it. I could help you out with that, but you don't get something for nothing if you know what I mean *wink* *wink*  


Mong.


----------



## Abdelrahman

Ceylal said:


> You are not telling me that we are jealous of Egyptians are you? Please tell us....
> How can we be jealous?, it was because of Algeria that Israel border crossing is not in Alexendria
> I was Algeria who kept Egypt have electricity, gaz, food ......and the list is long...
> 
> 
> Have a good look at the man that saved your @ss!
> View attachment 236318



Hahaha You don't even have @sses after the French have burnt them and slaughtered 1.5 millions of you like chickens .. not to mention the 250000 monkey who were slaughtered by terrorists in the 90th .. You should bow and kiss feet of your Egyptian masters who saved your @sses from the French humiliation



Amun said:


> He was a great man and we never forget great men supported us at the time of war.
> 
> View attachment 236334
> 
> Have a look to the man who supported your freedom , because of him now you can speak languages other than french and your predecessors learned to speak and write .....now you insult the country that helped you to be free from slavery....shame on you...!!!



They are well known of their jealousy .. No one cares for them that's why they suffer from inferiority complex .. They need attention .. please give them more attention

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Interior Ministry Special Operations preparations for the opening of the New Suez Canal project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abdelrahman said:


> Hahaha You don't even have @sses after the French have burnt them and slaughtered 1.5 millions of you like chickens .. not to mention the 250000 monkey who were slaughtered by terrorists in the 90th .. You should bow and kiss feet of your Egyptian masters who saved your @sses from the French humiliation
> 
> 
> 
> They are well known of their jealousy .. No one cares for them that's why they suffer from inferiority complex .. They need attention .. please give them more attention




Muslim mocking at the death or should I say genocide of fellow muslims ,abusing dead .. calling them monkey etc.. How cute.



NaMaloom said:


> Why did you enjoy licking Sisi's b*lls? lol



Their country ... Their problem... Why are you getting your panties in a twist? Do you see them mocking you for choosing a giant pathological liar a corrupt and convicted sob as your PM!!??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

*









*

*HMS Bangor exercises with Egyptian Navy*
31/07/2015
Royal Navy warship HMS Bangor has been working out with the Egyptian Navy warship ENS Al Zaffer – the first joint UK and Egyptian naval training in over three years.

HMS Bangor, a Sandown Class mine-hunter, sailed with ENS Al Zaffer, a Jianghu I class destroyer, from the home of the Egyptian Red Sea Fleet, Safaga, to conduct Exercise Safaga Shark. 

The exercise – planned by the two ships – included a range of training serials to develop cooperation and coordination at sea. 

Bangor paid a short visit to Safaga before the two ships navigated out of port whilst under simulated attack from a Fast Patrol Boat, played by an Egyptian Navy patrol boat. 

Once clear, Bangor joined Al Zaffer to commence Officer of the Watch manoeuvres, a series of ship stationing exercises that require good communications and skilful ship coordination. 

The visits to Egypt were superb and I’m very proud of the way my team have both helped to maintain and enhance our long friendship with the Egyptian Navy and continued to complete every task with professionalism, pride and good humour.

Lt Cdr Carter-Quinn
Throughout the exercises the two ships communicated by radio and by flags. 

After this the emphasis moved to a common situation faced by ships on the high sea – dealing with an emergency and giving assistance.

For exercise purposes Al Zaffer reported a casualty onboard who needed assistance and Bangor went to help.

Bangor’s Executive Officer Lieutenant Mark Morrison visited ENS Al Zaffer. He said: “After a busy and successful exercise it was a real pleasure to visit Al Zaffer to see the ship and thank their team personally for the opportunity to train together.

“They appeared to enjoy it as much as we did and I hope we get to work together again in the future.”

Captain Simon Brand RN, Defence Attache to the British Embassy in Cairo, said the exercise was a significant step in the development of naval engagement between the two countries.

“It is in both of our interests to combat maritime threats in the region therefore it is imperative that we understand each other's capabilities better so we can work together to maintain good order at sea,” he said.

The exercise came after Bangor visited Alexandria – the first Royal Navy ship to visit the Egyptian port city since 2009.

Her Commanding Officer, Lieutenant Commander Michael Carter-Quinn, was invited to lay a wreath at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Alexandria with a large contingent of the ship’s company in attendance.

Lt Cdr Carter-Quinn also welcomed Egyptian Naval Officers and guests onboard to thank them for the hospitality shown in Alexandria.

He said: “The visits to Egypt were superb and I’m very proud of the way my team have both helped to maintain and enhance our long friendship with the Egyptian Navy and continued to complete every task with professionalism, pride and good humour.”

HMS Bangor continues her deployment and will arrive in the Gulf later in the summer.

Once there she will be one of four Royal Navy mine-hunters working from Bahrain to provide maritime security and be ready to protect the shipping routes in the Gulf region if called upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NaMaloom

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Their country ... Their problem... Why are you getting your panties in a twist? Do you see them mocking you for choosing a giant pathological liar a corrupt and convicted sob as your PM!!??



Looks like its YOU who has his panties in a bunch.. Sisi is in bed with Israelis and is directly involved in oppressing Palestinians. Not to mention he is a dictator! As Pakistanis we have learnt to despise dictators! Even a bad democracy is better than a dictatorship any day! 

Looks like you're one of Musharraf's lackeys..



Frogman said:


> Because I sometimes have homosexual tendencies  Why do you want to know? I mean you wouldn't be interested in such things unless you have a secret longing for it. I could help you out with that, but you don't get something for nothing if you know what I mean *wink* *wink*
> 
> 
> Mong.




Please continue with your Sisi and Netanyahu b*ll licking.. kudos to you!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NaMaloom said:


> Looks like its YOU who has his panties in a bunch.. Sisi is in bed with Israelis and is directly involved in oppressing Palestinians. Not to mention he is a dictator! As Pakistanis we have learnt to despise dictators! Even a bad democracy is better than a dictatorship any day!
> 
> Looks like you're one of Musharraf's lackeys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please continue with your Sisi and Netanyahu b*ll licking.. kudos to you!


Why do t you go and hang yourself with nawaz's "auzarband".. If yours is itching so bad why do you go join ISIS .. Or MB in Egypt.. Instead of telling Egyptian how to run their country and their affairs.. What's your credibility ? Your credentials?

Israel oh bohohoho.. Remind me again how many "muslim" countries have relations with that state...? Your muslim UMMAH BS doesn't really work in reality specially when it comes to politics... Your MB Pals also are pro india .. Your Palestinian Frnds and their leadership despite receiving support from Pak..(which still continues from training their military/LEA's,thousands of scholarships annually,diplomatic support etc) have never uttered a single statement about IOK.. Meanwhile their frnd india actually has military and economic ties with the same israel which oppresses them!

"We have learned to dispose dictators" lmao... No wonder people start distributing sweets whenever a "dictator" comes to power in Pak...

And by the way... Their country... Their problem... What's your worth in this whole thing apart from having a nuisance value at best...


P.S; Control your mouth .. swearing and cursing doesn't make you sound "credible" rather an immature emotionally unstable teen.. @waz. @Irfan Baloch



Wasteland said:


> Oh look who's talking lol, the one who's country is full of terrorists killing and kidnapping little girls from schools and making them slaves and your country can't protect them, your stupid weak military and state can't even protect it's citizens against a bunch of terrorists , at least the "terrorist"



Dear fuktard.. You are giving the example of Nigeria and Boko Haram ... The country whoms forces we are training and equipping..





> who's occupying Egypt is making the country secure and has a professional military controlling the insurgency and stabilizing the country , unlike a shithole called Pakistan,


dear FUKTARD... Pak trained your Egyptian military and even commanded flew a SQD of your airforce during the arab israel war... Dear turd.. We are fighting and winning against an organised terrorist group that once controlled Afghanistan... The same ppl whom your italian "culo's" bribed in order to get your culo's saved in Afghanistan... Where NATO has suffered a defeat...

A weak Pak can still whoop your arse with his 6th largest nuclear armed military ... A military against whom your culo doesn't stand a chance.

now I call Egypt a shithole or talk shit about your country but I'm not coz you are nothing but a twat and it's not the fault of respected Egyptian members here.





> USA is raping it everyday with it's drones and killing your citizens and your puppet government doesn't open it's mouth.


Dear Culo... US strikes are done with an agreement ... The Intel on HVT's is provided by ISI..But now the strikes have almost ceased since Pak inducted its own UCAV ...


As for Sissi ... We don't care who rules your country .. Because it is none of our bloody damn business... So carry on.


----------



## flamer84



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Egypt and Saudi Arabia leaders of Arab security, says Sisi*




Egypt and Saudi Arabia are vital for the security in the Arab region, Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah al-Sisi said on Thursday. (AFP)​Staff writer, Al Arabiya News
Thursday, 30 July 2015

Egypt and Saudi Arabia are vital for the security in the Arab region, Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah al-Sisi said on Thursday.

The two allies, who are partners in the kingdom-led coalition striking Houthi militias in Yemen, are the “wings of Arab security,” Sisi told graduates of the military academy. Saudi Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman, who also serves as defense minister, was also at the ceremony.

Sisi added that the deputy crown prince’s presence at the ceremony sent a “strong message” of cooperation to their people. “You will not see us but together,” state-owned paper al-Ahram reported him as saying.

The “highly difficult regional circumstances,” would require “security vigilance and extra effort.”

Since the ouster of Islamist President Mohammad Mursi in 2013, Saudi was quick to back Sisi, seeing him as a bulwark of regional stability.

On the same day, Saudi Arabia’s foreign minister and his Egyptian counterpart expressed their keenness to further develop relations between the two countries, dubbed key to regional security.​

​A handout picture provided by the Office of the Egyptian Presidency on July 30, 2015 shows Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi (R) sitting next to Saudi deputy Crown Prince and Minister of Defense Mohammed bin Salman as they attend a military academy graduation ceremony in the Egyptian capital, Cairo. (AFP)

Egypt’s Foreign Minister Samih Shoukry described “solidarity” between Cairo and Riyadh as important to protecting regional security in a joint press conference with Saudi’s top diplomat Adel al-Jubeir.

Jubeir said Riyadh is keen to further develop its relations and cooperation with Cairo. He also said communication is continuing with Egypt to build a unified military Arab force.

In March, Arab foreign ministers met in Egypt and agreed to establish a unified military force for rapid intervention to deal with security threats to Arab nations, including Islamist militants who have seized large swathes of land in Syria and Iraq.

While the ministers agreed in principle, no major development materialized.

Last Update: Thursday, 30 July 2015 KSA 18:06 - GMT 15:06

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...darity-key-to-protect-regional-security-.html​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Preparations of the armed forces to secure the opening ceremony of the New Suez Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

MICA said:


> Preparations of the armed forces to secure the opening ceremony of the New Suez Canal
> 
> View attachment 243147
> View attachment 243148
> View attachment 243149
> View attachment 243150
> View attachment 243151
> View attachment 243152
> View attachment 243153
> View attachment 243154


everythink looks modern except the AK-47, any news to replace those AK...............


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> everythink looks modern except the AK-47, any news to replace those AK...............


nope only rumors says that it might be replaced with AK-103 in a local production like the ak-47 but nothing is confirmed


----------



## Wasteland

MICA said:


> nope only rumors says that it might be replaced with AK-103 in a local production like the ak-47 but nothing is confirmed



Actually, it probably will be replaced with SIG-516


----------



## MICA

Wasteland said:


> Actually, it probably will be replaced with SIG-516



the Sig 516 and sig commando 556 will be the main weapon for the "rapid deployment force" and the paratroopers (beside the M4) not the whole army and the Beretta ARX 160 for the navy , no one know yet what will replace the AK-47 for the whole ground troops but i am sure it will be local production because the orders will be Huge


----------



## masud

MICA said:


> nope only rumors says that it might be replaced with AK-103 in a local production like the ak-47 but nothing is confirmed


i like A-762 rifles............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Preparations of the armed forces to secure the opening ceremony of the New Suez Canal


----------



## Sinai Horus

Saif al-Arab said:


> *Egypt and Saudi Arabia leaders of Arab security, says Sisi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt and Saudi Arabia are vital for the security in the Arab region, Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah al-Sisi said on Thursday. (AFP)​Staff writer, Al Arabiya News
> Thursday, 30 July 2015
> 
> Egypt and Saudi Arabia are vital for the security in the Arab region, Egypt’s President Abdel-Fattah al-Sisi said on Thursday.
> 
> The two allies, who are partners in the kingdom-led coalition striking Houthi militias in Yemen, are the “wings of Arab security,” Sisi told graduates of the military academy. Saudi Deputy Crown Prince Mohammad bin Salman, who also serves as defense minister, was also at the ceremony.
> 
> Sisi added that the deputy crown prince’s presence at the ceremony sent a “strong message” of cooperation to their people. “You will not see us but together,” state-owned paper al-Ahram reported him as saying.
> 
> The “highly difficult regional circumstances,” would require “security vigilance and extra effort.”
> 
> Since the ouster of Islamist President Mohammad Mursi in 2013, Saudi was quick to back Sisi, seeing him as a bulwark of regional stability.
> 
> On the same day, Saudi Arabia’s foreign minister and his Egyptian counterpart expressed their keenness to further develop relations between the two countries, dubbed key to regional security.​
> 
> ​A handout picture provided by the Office of the Egyptian Presidency on July 30, 2015 shows Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi (R) sitting next to Saudi deputy Crown Prince and Minister of Defense Mohammed bin Salman as they attend a military academy graduation ceremony in the Egyptian capital, Cairo. (AFP)
> 
> Egypt’s Foreign Minister Samih Shoukry described “solidarity” between Cairo and Riyadh as important to protecting regional security in a joint press conference with Saudi’s top diplomat Adel al-Jubeir.
> 
> Jubeir said Riyadh is keen to further develop its relations and cooperation with Cairo. He also said communication is continuing with Egypt to build a unified military Arab force.
> 
> In March, Arab foreign ministers met in Egypt and agreed to establish a unified military force for rapid intervention to deal with security threats to Arab nations, including Islamist militants who have seized large swathes of land in Syria and Iraq.
> 
> While the ministers agreed in principle, no major development materialized.
> 
> Last Update: Thursday, 30 July 2015 KSA 18:06 - GMT 15:06
> 
> http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...darity-key-to-protect-regional-security-.html​



Any idea if prince Mohamed bin salman is the one who will represent KSA in the Suez Canal ceremony?


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> well i like this discussion
> 
> • first EAF was operating ( F-16 , M2K , Mirage-5 , f4 , Mig 21 , F-7 ) all at the same time so after phasing out the aging aircrafts till 2020 it will Only operate ( Rafale , Mig 29M/35 , F-16 ) so it wouldn't be a logistical disaster.
> 
> • as i said in my previous post i am not that impressed with the Mig but with the new aesa radar , new engine RD-33OVT , and with the italian jammer from Elettronica and the OLS it's pretty well equipped economical A2A fighter , you know our Generals (Lol) will not only rely on french or USA because of "تعدد مصادر السلاح" as they always claim and they are kinda right tbh.
> 
> • the mig has a new Pod developed btw but you are right russia is ignoring Mikoyan projects.
> 
> • 5th gen fighters , F-35? don't even dream about getting it , Pak Fa ? russia are struggling developing it , J-20 ? beside i am not so sure about it i don't see it in production before 2020 from optimistic pov and of they will not sell it now
> 
> the new mig targeting pod
> View attachment 239869



- Yes the EAF was operating several types of aircraft but there were issues with the amount of resources pushed to certain aircraft and thus they managed to create a massive imbalance in terms of the extent they could maintain different types of aircraft.

For instance the EAF was able to overhaul/rebuild their Mirages but couldn't do the same for the -16 or any other aircraft. The MiGs had to be rebuilt and upgraded in Ukraine, the F-7s were sent to China IIRC and the -16s and Phantom were sent to the states.

The resources spent on the maintenance of the Mirages and MiG/F-7 in-house should have been spent solely on the -16 which is destined to continue operations till 2030 or beyond. Whereas the Mirage and the MiG/F-7 are being retired already and thus the capabilities we built up for them will be rendered pretty much useless and will need conversion to support another aircraft type, pretty much starting from scratch all over again.

- I'm not saying the MiG-35 isn't a capable fighter, it is. But it just doesn't have the growth potential of the Rafale.

Different sources of armament is all well and good but not putting all your eggs in one basket is a double edged sword particularly when the overwhelming majority of your aircraft come from the same source and they form the backbone and cutting edge of your force.

For instance if the US pulled the plug on the -16 for the EAF pre Russian and French deals the air force would have to rely on ageing MiGs/F-7s/MIV and a few M2Ks. While the F-16 will still fly, albeit less due to maintenance and spares issues that will develop, reliance on the other aircraft will cause a huge capability gap and we would be stomped by any near peer adversaries in the region if conflicts did arise.

I believe it's much better to rely one or two sources of armament (while others may be relied upon to fill niche requirements) and build up capabilities where by if they cut support we could continue operating their aircraft as if nothing had happened (of course cutting support would still cause some limitations). 

- Fifth gen aircraft would only be available to the EAF and other export customers around 2025 I believe. No chance of the -35 though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> - Yes the EAF was operating several types of aircraft but there were issues with the amount of resources pushed to certain aircraft and thus they managed to create a massive imbalance in terms of the extent they could maintain different types of aircraft.
> 
> For instance the EAF was able to overhaul/rebuild their Mirages but couldn't do the same for the -16 or any other aircraft. The MiGs had to be rebuilt and upgraded in Ukraine, the F-7s were sent to China IIRC and the -16s and Phantom were sent to the states.
> 
> The resources spent on the maintenance of the Mirages and MiG/F-7 in-house should have been spent solely on the -16 which is destined to continue operations till 2030 or beyond. Whereas the Mirage and the MiG/F-7 are being retired already and thus the capabilities we built up for them will be rendered pretty much useless and will need conversion to support another aircraft type, pretty much starting from scratch all over again.
> 
> - I'm not saying the MiG-35 isn't a capable fighter, it is. But it just doesn't have the growth potential of the Rafale.
> 
> Different sources of armament is all well and good but not putting all your eggs in one basket is a double edged sword particularly when the overwhelming majority of your aircraft come from the same source and they form the backbone and cutting edge of your force.
> 
> For instance if the US pulled the plug on the -16 for the EAF pre Russian and French deals the air force would have to rely on ageing MiGs/F-7s/MIV and a few M2Ks. While the F-16 will still fly, albeit less due to maintenance and spares issues that will develop, reliance on the other aircraft will cause a huge capability gap and we would be stomped by any near peer adversaries in the region if conflicts did arise.
> 
> I believe it's much better to rely one or two sources of armament (while others may be relied upon to fill niche requirements) and build up capabilities where by if they cut support we could continue operating their aircraft as if nothing had happened (of course cutting support would still cause some limitations).
> 
> - Fifth gen aircraft would only be available to the EAF and other export customers around 2025 I believe. No chance of the -35 though.



you still remember this discussion


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

MICA said:


> the Sig 516 and sig commando 556 will be the main weapon for the "rapid deployment force" and the paratroopers (beside the M4) not the whole army and the Beretta ARX 160 for the navy , no one know yet what will replace the AK-47 for the whole ground troops but i am sure it will be local production because the orders will be Huge


i wish the ARX 160 could be the main weapon in the army


----------



## MICA

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i wish the ARX 160 could be the main weapon in the army



i wish too and some of my friends got it in Sinai but i think it's too expensive to be the main weapon for the whole army


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> you still remember this discussion



Yeah, it's still bugging me.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i wish the ARX 160 could be the main weapon in the army





MICA said:


> i wish too and some of my friends got it in Sinai but i think it's too expensive to be the main weapon for the whole army



The future is Polish gentleman!

Low unit cost in comparison to the ARX/ACR, ergonomic, modular, lightweight, reliable, just entering production and incredibly feckin cool. You needn't replace the entire Armed Forces standard service rifle just combat arms (infantry based formations mainly) if order numbers/ price is an issue.

Plus the Polish are replacing their Beryl's (AK derivative) with them so there's a bit of commonality there.

But one can only dream, I'd rather they kitted out the lads properly, kevlar reinforced helmets, plate carriers, radios, and med equipment (which needs to be given to the lads ASAP).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

they are all good pieces but the most reliable modern assault rifle is still the hk416 and my Top on any list


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Frogman said:


> Yeah, it's still bugging me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The future is Polish gentleman!
> 
> Low unit cost in comparison to the ARX/ACR, ergonomic, modular, lightweight, reliable, just entering production and incredibly feckin cool. You needn't replace the entire Armed Forces standard service rifle just combat arms (infantry based formations mainly) if order numbers/ price is an issue.
> 
> Plus the Polish are replacing their Beryl's (AK derivative) with them so there's a bit of commonality there.
> 
> But one can only dream, I'd rather they kitted out the lads properly, kevlar reinforced helmets, plate carriers, radios, and med equipment (which needs to be given to the lads ASAP).


looks impressive


----------



## MICA

Some of the Suez Canal Security forces


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> they are all good pieces but the most reliable modern assault rifle is still the hk416 and my Top on any list



To be honest I wouldn't really know. I've only ever fired three rifles, the SA80A2, Lee Enfield (IIRC) MK1, and the Mauser. 



MICA said:


> Some of the Suez Canal Security forces
> 
> View attachment 243654
> View attachment 243655
> View attachment 243656
> View attachment 243657
> View attachment 243658



I see on your FB page you said that the kevlar reinforced helmet was going to be standardised. Any information on how far this standardisation will go and what timeline we are looking at? Plus any news on new plate carriers and belt kits?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> To be honest I wouldn't really know. I've only ever fired three rifles, the SA80A2, Lee Enfield (IIRC) MK1, and the Mauser.
> 
> 
> 
> I see on your FB page you said that the kevlar reinforced helmet was going to be standardised. Any information on how far this standardisation will go and what timeline we are looking at? Plus any news on new plate carriers and belt kits?



if you got my personal fb profile inbox me i will tell you the whole story , because it has a funny side Lol


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> if you got my personal fb profile inbox me i will tell you the whole story , because it has a funny side Lol



I don't have it dude. Send me a link in private chat or whatever suits you.


----------



## NaMaloom

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why do t you go and hang yourself with nawaz's "auzarband".. If yours is itching so bad why do you go join ISIS .. Or MB in Egypt.. Instead of telling Egyptian how to run their country and their affairs.. What's your credibility ? Your credentials?
> 
> Israel oh bohohoho.. Remind me again how many "muslim" countries have relations with that state...? Your muslim UMMAH BS doesn't really work in reality specially when it comes to politics... Your MB Pals also are pro india .. Your Palestinian Frnds and their leadership despite receiving support from Pak..(which still continues from training their military/LEA's,thousands of scholarships annually,diplomatic support etc) have never uttered a single statement about IOK.. Meanwhile their frnd india actually has military and economic ties with the same israel which oppresses them!
> 
> "We have learned to dispose dictators" lmao... No wonder people start distributing sweets whenever a "dictator" comes to power in Pak...




Supporting democracy in Pakistan doesn't mean I support Nawaz Sharif. That's the diagnosis of a sick totalitarian mind which thinks just because someone supports democracy, it somehow automatically means they support the current party in power or if they don't approve the party in power or detest it, then they must bring in the military for a coup (like Sisi did with Morsi). 

Juveniles and their silly fantasy thinking as exhibited by your comments in addition to the fact that you have yet to grasp what democracy really means.

Palestine borders Egypt, not Pakistan. So quit trying to guilt Pakistanis about not having done enough for Palestinians. We're not the ones with a Peace Treaty with the Zionists and pissing on fellow Muslims as a result of it and in defense of it. You shouldn't type your posts here until you're done wiping your mouth from having finished with Netanyahu's testicles. Multi-tasking isn't always productive.

Egypt is a sh*thole; if it weren't for the Pyramids and other artifacts that tourists flock to see in that country, Egypt's coffers would practically be EMPTY. Almost every single aspect of Egyptian economy is controlled by the military generals, who like Sisi the terrorist get rich off of Egyptians' broken backs.




> And by the way... Their country... Their problem... What's your worth in this whole thing apart from having a nuisance value at best...




For a nuisance value post, you seem to be quite worked up and ready to respond to my posts. Guess they're not nuisance afterall since they've made you jump up and down all over the place.




> P.S; Control your mouth .. swearing and cursing doesn't make you sound "credible" rather an immature emotionally unstable teen.. @waz. @Irfan Baloch




Yes yes I should apparently control my mouth while your hypocrisy is on display in the following quote:



> Dear *fuktard*.. You are giving the example of Nigeria and Boko Haram ... The country whoms forces we are training and equipping..


That was your response to user @Wasteland.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

NaMaloom said:


> Supporting democracy in Pakistan doesn't mean I support Nawaz Sharif. That's the diagnosis of a sick totalitarian mind which thinks just because someone supports democracy, it somehow automatically means they support the current party in power or if they don't approve the party in power or detest it,


did I say some where that I don't support democracy? You dimwitted fool.



> then they must bring in the military for a coup (like Sisi did with Morsi).



Their country there problem... Tu mana lagta hai Misr ka?



> Juveniles and their silly fantasy thinking as exhibited by your comments in addition to the fact that you have yet to grasp what democracy really means.


how old are you? 


> Palestine borders Egypt, not Pakistan. So quit trying to guilt Pakistanis about not having done enough for Palestinians. We're not the ones with a Peace Treaty with the Zionists and pissing on fellow Muslims as a result of it and in defense of it. You shouldn't type your posts here until you're done wiping your mouth from having finished with Netanyahu's testicles. Multi-tasking isn't always productive


kid ... do you comprehension issues?? 



> Egypt is a sh*thole; if it weren't for the Pyramids and other artifacts that tourists flock to see in that country, Egypt's coffers would practically be EMPTY. Almost every single aspect of Egyptian economy is controlled by the military generals, who like Sisi the terrorist get rich off of Egyptians' broken backs.



Does that effect your back? If the Egyptians are happy than who the FUK are you ?




> For a nuisance value post, you seem to be quite worked up and ready to respond to my posts. Guess they're not nuisance afterall since they've made you jump up and down all over the place.



Reality check was nessecary even Egyptian members are given you a shut up call and due to your stupidity my country is being called names ... So get lost..



> yes yes I should apparently control my mouth while your hypocrisy is on display in the following quote:
> 
> 
> That was your response to user @Wasteland.



Yeah son that was .. Now why don't you shut up and check out his post instead if acting like s God damn choir boy.. Due to your shit slinging that particular idiot was abusing my country in the first place..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

The U.S. delivered 5 M1A1 Abrams Tank turrets to Cairo this week, with 14 more to come by the end of the month. The turrets were flown in directly from the U.S. to the Egyptian Tank Plant for US-Egyptian M1A1 tank co-production

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

MICA said:


> The U.S. delivered 5 M1A1 Abrams Tank turrets to Cairo this week, with 14 more to come by the end of the month. The turrets were flown in directly from the U.S. to the Egyptian Tank Plant for US-Egyptian M1A1 tank co-production
> 
> View attachment 243874
> View attachment 243875


is egypt produce or just assemble m1a1 ?


----------



## sami_1

masud said:


> is egypt produce or just assemble m1a1 ?




It has another scale, a measure of economic

Brams production line actually stopped when delivery of 50 pieces of Brams stop components of the last decade, the number of tank 125
Subsequently

When the serial production of the weapon stops and it becomes uneconomic be the most found it to import the remaining ingredients, because the production process in this case, the higher cost of thou you are working economic feasibility minimum, a tank currently monthly semi-production line is turned off and the remainder of less than 50 tank decade, perhaps only 15 tanks shall be the most the feasibility of importing some of the key components that suited her small size of production for non-economic feasibility.................................


----------



## masud

sami_1 said:


> It has another scale, a measure of economic
> 
> Brams production line actually stopped when delivery of 50 pieces of Brams stop components of the last decade, the number of tank 125
> Subsequently
> 
> When the serial production of the weapon stops and it becomes uneconomic be the most found it to import the remaining ingredients, because the production process in this case, the higher cost of thou you are working economic feasibility minimum, a tank currently monthly semi-production line is turned off and the remainder of less than 50 tank decade, perhaps only 15 tanks shall be the most the feasibility of importing some of the key components that suited her small size of production for non-economic feasibility.................................




3 us ally, 1)israel, 2)egypt, 3) pakistan................ which all have us support. then why the 2 most battle harden army in my view israel and pakistan don,t chose m1a1 ?
you need some serious ball to fight with your enemy, you can,t win war untill you produce your won weapons unless everything eals is bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*Stay Tuned Tomorrow for the Suez Canal Ceremony 
*
there is a Live stream will be up on youtube btw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Egypt needs something better than M1A1 they should ask USA to get these Tanks upgraded to A2 level or look for some other Tank


----------



## Wasteland

masud said:


> 3 the 2 most battle harden army in my view israel and pakistan



You mean Egypt and Israel? because Pakistan never had and doesn't have experience in large scale wars that involved large scale Land, air, and navy warfare all at the same time with huge numbers, Pakistan only had conflicts with India, which at the time of their wars was not and never as strong or experienced or technologically advanced as Israeli military, and not even better than Israel now, which was stronger and better equipped with the most advanced American weapons and better trained than the Egyptians at the time who were only trained by Soviets who didn't train them good, and gave them shitty weapons.

But despite that the Egyptians caused Israel significant losses in 1973 war and got their land back, you can't compare that to the noob conflicts between India and Pakistan (in which Pakistan was never successful at capturing a land, or forcing it politically after, because never achieved a real military victory against India), India was never as strong and experienced as Israel so don't compare Pakistan's military experience in those noob fights against India with the Egyptians fighting one of the most advanced militaries in the world in large scale wars.

That is what we can really call battle hardened.... not Pakistan, which is like a soldier shooting chickens or rats with rifles for 40 years then we call him battle hardened and experienced in combat, that's called a noob combat, not a real combat that can really give you experience against one of the strongest and most advanced and best trained militaries in the world (Israel).

A fight between 300 troops is not a war or a battle hardening experience granting combat. and even Pakistan's big wars with India ended with Pakistani surrender and a decisive Indian victory, so stop all the bullshit, you can't compare experience gained from a fight with a cat to a fight with a lion, that's way technologically and numerically superior to you.

The five years big 1970s operation in Balochistan conflict was only ground troops war.
Pakistan had 145,000 Vs 20,000 Indian, that's 7x more troops than India, lasted for long five years and ended with 3,300 dead Pakistani of 145,000 vs 5,300 dead of 20,000 , 

+ Do you remember what happened to the "battle hardened" Pakistani military in your country (Bangladesh liberation war) ?



Zarvan said:


> Egypt needs something better than M1A1



Oh now we will talk shit about the battle hardened Abrams, the only modern tank in the world that proved itself in wars, in it's main role.


----------



## Zarvan

Wasteland said:


> You mean Egypt and Israel? because Pakistan never had and doesn't have experience in large scale wars that involved large scale Land, air, and navy warfare all at the same time with huge numbers, Pakistan only had conflicts with India, which at the time of their wars was not and never as strong or experienced or technologically advanced as Israeli military, and not even better than Israel now, which was stronger and better equipped with the most advanced American weapons and better trained than the Egyptians at the time who were only trained by Soviets who didn't train them good, and gave them shitty weapons.
> 
> But despite that the Egyptians caused Israel significant losses in 1973 war and got their land back, you can't compare that to the noob conflicts between India and Pakistan (in which Pakistan was never successful at capturing a land, or forcing it politically after, because never achieved a real military victory against India), India was never as strong and experienced as Israel so don't compare Pakistan's military experience in those noob fights against India with the Egyptians fighting one of the most advanced militaries in the world in large scale wars.
> 
> That is what we can really call battle hardened.... not Pakistan, which is like a soldier shooting chickens or rats with rifles for 40 years then we call him battle hardened and experienced in combat, that's called a noob combat, not a real combat that can really give you experience against one of the strongest and most advanced and best trained militaries in the world (Israel).
> 
> A fight between 300 troops is not a war or a battle hardening experience granting combat. and even Pakistan's big wars with India ended with Pakistani surrender and a decisive Indian victory, so stop all the bullshit, you can't compare experience gained from a fight with a cat to a fight with a lion, that's way technologically and numerically superior to you.
> 
> The five years big 1970s operation in Balochistan conflict was only ground troops war.
> Pakistan had 145,000 Vs 20,000 Indian, that's 7x more troops than India, lasted for long five years and ended with 3,300 dead Pakistani of 145,000 vs 5,300 dead of 20,000 ,
> 
> + Do you remember what happened to the "battle hardened" Pakistani military in your country (Bangladesh liberation war) ?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now we will talk shit about the battle hardened Abrams, the only tank in the world that proved itself in wars, in it's main role.


Sir the MIA1 first has faced enemy Tanks till now so calling it a battle proven is a joke I would only call it battle proven when it faces enemy Tank. It hardly faces IED which in many cases destroyed it and RPGs which is not going to do anything. What happened to Iraqi M1A1 at the hands of ISIS is well known.


----------



## Wasteland

Zarvan said:


> Sir the MIA1 first has faced enemy Tanks till now so calling it a battle proven is a joke I would only call it battle proven when it faces enemy Tank. It hardly faces IED which in many cases destroyed it and RPGs which is not going to do anything. What happened to Iraqi M1A1 at the hands of ISIS is well known.




WTF? in Gulf war the old M1 Abrams (not M1A1) destroyed several hundreds of Iraqi tanks in direct tank-tank combat, and not a single Abrams was hit in a tank combat with Iraqi tanks! the M1 abrams successfully destroyed hundreds of upgraded Iraqi T-72 (heavily armored and more technologically advanced than the Russian version. and was advanced and pretty much a match for the old version of the M1 Abrams at the time), and destroyed hundreds of T-62, T-55 tanks.

Not to mention also the Iraqi tanks that Abrams destroyed in the invasion or Iraq too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Wasteland said:


> You mean Egypt and Israel? because Pakistan never had and doesn't have experience in large scale wars that involved large scale Land, air, and navy warfare all at the same time with huge numbers, Pakistan only had conflicts with India, which at the time of their wars was not and never as strong or experienced or technologically advanced as Israeli military, and not even better than Israel now, which was stronger and better equipped with the most advanced American weapons and better trained than the Egyptians at the time who were only trained by Soviets who didn't train them good, and gave them shitty weapons.
> 
> But despite that the Egyptians caused Israel significant losses in 1973 war and got their land back, you can't compare that to the noob conflicts between India and Pakistan (in which Pakistan was never successful at capturing a land, or forcing it politically after, because never achieved a real military victory against India), India was never as strong and experienced as Israel so don't compare Pakistan's military experience in those noob fights against India with the Egyptians fighting one of the most advanced militaries in the world in large scale wars.
> 
> That is what we can really call battle hardened.... not Pakistan, which is like a soldier shooting chickens or rats with rifles for 40 years then we call him battle hardened and experienced in combat, that's called a noob combat, not a real combat that can really give you experience against one of the strongest and most advanced and best trained militaries in the world (Israel).
> 
> A fight between 300 troops is not a war or a battle hardening experience granting combat. and even Pakistan's big wars with India ended with Pakistani surrender and a decisive Indian victory, so stop all the bullshit, you can't compare experience gained from a fight with a cat to a fight with a lion, that's way technologically and numerically superior to you.
> 
> The five years big 1970s operation in Balochistan conflict was only ground troops war.
> Pakistan had 145,000 Vs 20,000 Indian, that's 7x more troops than India, lasted for long five years and ended with 3,300 dead Pakistani of 145,000 vs 5,300 dead of 20,000 ,
> 
> + Do you remember what happened to the "battle hardened" Pakistani military in your country (Bangladesh liberation war) ?




1st of all i love egypt, i want them to take victory over israel. that does mean i should not criticies them (egypt) ?
i will point out there wikeness because i love them. it does not matter how far egypt is - they are still my brothers.

now come to the point.............
who take the dissetion for army what weapons should induct? is not the ans is so called leader.............

in 1973 Anwar sadat was that leder BUT general sad al sajli was the main planner of that war. we all know how egypt successfully cross suez chanel, how egypt gave the israel defet after defet. then AREAL SARON took a bold desition to cross the suez and israel turned there defet into victory.

WHY?
when SARON want to do somethink bold what is out of rull book the israely cabinet gave saron that freedom because most of the cabinet mamber ware FORMAL HAGANER member. they know the field work very well.
in other side after saron crossed the channel SAJLI want to back his troops to the channels and want to attack flank of sarons company. but SADATD not only reject his openion but also dismis SAD AL SAGLI from militry. and at the end of war sadat stood to his logic like stalin not a rifle back to other side of suez channel.

in other side you calling india a weak nation.............
when india got nuclear then pakistan also bring nuke, we all know pakistan smagle the nuke but it does not matter because nuke is nuke. don,t you know indai vs pak a full scal war means WHAT?

THERE IS A THREAD SOME THINK LIKE "who has the strongest army in middle east" , i know egypt has a very good staff of weapons but i vote for iran. because iranien ledership is much more stronger then any other middle east nation.


AND BATTLE HARDEN ?
AFTER 1973 HOW MANY TIME EGYPT TOOK ANY ACTION AGAINST ISRAEL...............
ON THE OTHER HANDI DON,T FOUND OUT A SINGLE MONTH THAT PAK ARMY DOES NOT RETALIET BULLET IN BORDER WITH INDIA.

IT MAY GO ON AND ON BUT "YOUR IDEA IS YOURS AND MY IDEA IS MY'..................


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Continued

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Continued

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

Frogman said:


> Continued
> 
> View attachment 244549
> View attachment 244550
> View attachment 244551
> View attachment 244552
> View attachment 244553
> View attachment 244554


previously i have some nagative feeling about President el-Sisi, but now i think he is the right president for egypt and i love him now............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

masud said:


> previously i have some nagative feeling about President el-Sisi, but now i think he is the right president for egypt and i love him now............


and if not for the war on terror our progress would have been much faster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

F-16 over the new canal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

A Moment of Pride

#NewSuezCanal
#Egyptian_Navy
#FREMM #Tahya_Misr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

An Egyptian serviceman fires an anti-aircraft missile with a Russian-made Igla ground-to-air launcher as he stands on top of an armoured personnel carrier during the Air defense battle masters competition as part of the International Army Games 2015 in the port town of Yeysk, Russia, August 9, 2015. REUTERS/Maxim Zmeyev

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

the Egyptian team took the 3rd place in masters of air defense competition after Russia and Belarus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinai Horus

Sputnik news:

Russia delivers Tarantul-class corvette to Egypt. the corvette participated in the New Suez Canal ceremony with Russian flag before officially raising Egypt's flag on it. (2014 deal means the aircraft deal is likely to be already signed and pending delivery)







Also according to Sputnik, Egypt is waiting for the delivery 46 MIG-29 aircraft + 48 MIG-35 aircraft according to Vedomsti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinai Horus

Continued:

Egyptian Armed Forces: The Tarantul-class corvette was handed over to the Egyptian navy as 'a gift from the Russian government' as Russia continue it's 'supportive efforts to Egypt' and it's support for the anti-terrorism war and the security in the middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Rapid Deployment Forces display their counter insurgency skills in a threat environment similar to that of the Sinai. The exercise included phases in which the Multiple Integrated Laser System was used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Egyptians at Chinese V-day Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

1973 (some old photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## masud

Walid apc with 12 80mm smokescreen rockets





ZU-23-4















Left PRL-113, right - PRL-111.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*
Egypt is to receive about 50 Kamov Ka-52 'Hokum-B' attack helicopters*

*(janes) Egypt set to receive Ka-52 attack helicopters - IHS Jane's 360*
*(defenceweb) Ka-52 attack helicopters for Egypt | defenceWeb*
*(sputniknews) Egypt to Buy Russia’s Ka-52 Alligator Attack Helicopters*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

*Type 052D and Type 054A frigate , *arrived in Alexandria for naval exercise with the Egyptian navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

*Israeli prisoners of yom kippur war 1973*
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

*Destroyed Israeli Tanks - Yom Kippur War*
*



*
*





















*


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud




----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud




----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

I'm proud of my Grand father (god bless his soul) he was one of these heros that stopped Israeli invasion of Suez...he was a police officer in Elarbeen police station and he was part of the resistance during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Peoples Liberation Army Navy on a visit to Alexandria Egyptian Navy port 



























TBC


----------



## Frogman

Continued 



























TBC


----------



## Frogman

Continued 


















Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade





Egyptian Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Counter terrorism in the north of Sinai





















Military operation dubbed ‘Right of the Martyr" started 4 days ago.

Day 1,2




Day 3




Day 4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Egypt has massive Sea to cover but its Navy is not in good condition ships and submarines are way to old


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zarvan said:


> Egypt has massive Sea to cover but its Navy is not in good condition ships and submarines are way to old



Are you for real Mr. ELITE MEMBER ?! ..
You haven't come across any news regarding the latest deals with USA, France, Germany and Russia that cost billions of dollars ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Are you for real Mr. ELITE MEMBER ?! ..
> You haven't come across any news regarding the latest deals with USA, France, Germany and Russia that cost billions of dollars ?!


I know about Corvettes from USA and two from France

@Amir_Pharaoh Please tell the list of signed deals of ships and submarines @Amir_Pharaoh


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Zarvan said:


> I know about Corvettes from USA and two from France
> 
> @Amir_Pharaoh Please tell the list of signed deals of ships and submarines @Amir_Pharaoh



The deal with France is much bigger than two ships ..
As for the coming submarines from Germany and Russia, links have been added here before.
Just google it or go back few pages .. or I might be able to add them again later this day ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mekawy

Zarvan said:


> I know about Corvettes from USA and two from France
> 
> @Amir_Pharaoh Please tell the list of signed deals of ships and submarines @Amir_Pharaoh



1 fremm frigate 
4 gowind corvettes 3 will build in egypt
4 ambassador mk iii missile boat
4 type 209 subs 
1 Molniya missile corvette
+
2 Mistrals very close
+2 more gowind option

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## masud




----------



## Ceylal

mekawy said:


> 2 Mistrals very close


Window shopping again?


----------



## Hell NO

Ceylal said:


> Window shopping again?


I know that most if not all of you posts are pure hatred with no logic or evidence/prove
but anyway 
Russian Systems May Stay Aboard Mistrals if Egypt Buys
Egypt Emerges as Front-Runner in Mistral Warship Sweepstakes
Egypt, other countries interested in French Mistral warships - source


----------



## Ceylal

Hell NO said:


> I know that most if not all of you posts are pure hatred with no logic or evidence/prove
> but anyway





> Russian Systems May Stay Aboard Mistrals if Egypt Buys


You think the Russians fell from a turnip truck? After what Sadat did to them ?


> Egypt Emerges as Front-Runner in Mistral Warship Sweepstakes


Sweepstakes? 
Egypt, other countries interested in French Mistral warships - source[/QUOTE]
How an opinion become a pure hatred?
Have you asked yourself the role of a vessel built for cold weather in Egypt? A vessel built to Russian specifics for Russian military equipment that Egypt does not possess or able to possess at any time and at any cost. So let stay real and with the means of Egypt...
For the time being, Canada and Brasil are the likely end users...


----------



## black-hawk_101

Will Egypt going to sell their F-16s Block-15 to Pakistan.

Like Jordan will sell F-16s as they might be making up a deal for 100 EF-2000s or Rafaels soon.

Also, PAF might buy some dual seat F-5 along with single seat from ME countries to complement the T-38s.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

black-hawk_101 said:


> Will Egypt going to sell their F-16s Block-15 to Pakistan.
> 
> Like Jordan will sell F-16s as they might be making up a deal for 100 EF-2000s or Rafaels soon.
> 
> Also, PAF might buy some dual seat F-5 along with single seat from ME countries to complement the T-38s.


i hope so and i wish there will be less US weapons in our army in the future backstabbing sons of *****

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

Ceylal said:


> You think the Russians fell from a turnip truck? After what Sadat did to them ?
> 
> Sweepstakes?
> Egypt, other countries interested in French Mistral warships - source





Ceylal said:


> How an opinion become a pure hatred?
> Have you asked yourself the role of a vessel built for cold weather in Egypt? A vessel built to Russian specifics for Russian military equipment that Egypt does not possess or able to possess at any time and at any cost. So let stay real and with the means of Egypt...
> For the time being, Canada and Brasil are the likely end users...


No opinion is never a pure hatred but it becomes so when you refuse to accept the logical and proved opinion to believe the not so logical and un proved opinion simple because u hate arabs.
All the articles I have read till now are talking about egypt being the front-runner both russian and french Are saying the samething.
And most of the country's mentioned are not in a cold climate and the ones who are in a cold climate are not friendly toward russian and don't have any russian equipments on the other hand egypt recently bought 50 ka-52 (make sense right ) and s300 which mean that yes they forgot what Sadat did to them . Egypt not able to finance the deal I think what made egypt able to finance the other deals (the ones everyone said egypt won't be able to finance) would make us able to finance this deal.


----------



## Ceylal

Hell NO said:


> No opinion is never a pure hatred but it becomes so when you refuse to accept the logical and proved opinion to believe the not so logical and un proved opinion simple because u hate arabs.
> All the articles I have read till now are talking about egypt being the front-runner both russian and french Are saying the samething.
> And most of the country's mentioned are not in a cold climate and the ones who are in a cold climate are not friendly toward russian and don't have any russian equipments on the other hand egypt recently bought 50 ka-52 (make sense right ) and s300 which mean that yes they forgot what Sadat did to them . Egypt not able to finance the deal I think what made egypt able to finance the other deals (the ones everyone said egypt won't be able to finance) would make us able to finance this deal.


There was no logic in your comment, just a pure speculations..if you want to be taken seriously, be real!


----------



## Hell NO




----------



## Frogman

Hell NO said:


>



Image isn't showing up bruh.


----------



## Hell NO

Frogman said:


> Image isn't showing up bruh.







I think I have fixed the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lighthouse

Egyptian army should start smuggling unmarked ATGM's and shoulder held SAM's and mortars and anti-tank rifles and machine guns and RPG's into GAZA via the tunnels and start arming the Palestinians.

This is the only solution to throw Zionists out of the region.

When the Zionists come for you,no one will come to your aid.neither America nor Russia.On your face they say they are your friends but they will never make your enemy their enemies.They do this as a strategy and its a part of psychological warfare to betray you at the critical moment.*They are only your allies and friends as long as you are willing to make their enemies your enemies.The moment you ask them to make your enemies their enemies,all talk of friendship will go away.This is doctrine of distorted baighairati/shamelessness.

*

Take a look at Pakistan.It has been almost 70 years since independence but still india is meddling in Pakistan by supporting insurgency and terrorism in Pakistan through Afghanistan and through MQM political party.Same goes for mossad whose footprints are found in terrorism in Pakistan.British monarchy is harboring baloch insurgents and terrorists and have given them political asylum.

As long as a single Zionist remains in the middle-east,he will continue his deception and evil in the region and will continue to be a threat to the muslims, no matter how good you are to him.

mossad wants to destablise Egypt and turkey.They even have parts of Egypt on greater Israeli map along with parts of Jordan and Syria and Lebanon and Saudi Arabia.

Mossad is working on a strategy to increase Israeli land and for that they will continue to work on weakening muslim countries.If you think that they will stop after invading entire Palestine then you are mistaken.They have their eyes up till Indonesia and brunai.

Do not waste this golden opportunity .Use the tunnels to cripple Zionism.gather think tanks,hold simulations to see how you can exploit and use the tunnels for the betterment of Ummah.


----------



## Wasteland

We have a retarded person over there ^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lighthouse

You will get nothing out of international lobby.They are all a party in this fraud.They have systematically and under a plan shipped all the jews from Germany and Poland to middle-east.United Nations is good for nothing.In resolving the Kashmir dispute their contribution is zero.
Basically as I said earlier as long as you are willing to make their enemy your enemy,you are their ally, but the moment you ask them to make your enemy their enemy,all talk of friendship and alliance dissipates.

If you are willing to send your troops to Somalia under United nations then you are a very good responsible state who has a responsibility to contribute towards peace around the globe,but the moment you ask them to intervene and resolve Pakistani territorial dispute and genocide and ethnic cleansing of kashmiris then all of a sudden it becomes a bi-lateral dispute between two countries.This is doctrine of distorted baighairati.

Mossad is planning to bring war to Egypt and Turkey.Egyptians and Turks should think out of the box.Just what they did to Gadaffi ,they will do to Egyptians.If Libya had nukes no one would have dared attacked it.
Egypt and Turkey should coordinate with one another and start building nukes and ballistic missiles and in the mean time start smuggling ATGM's and manpads to Palestinians via tunnels of Gaza.When the Zionists come for you Palestinians will engage them.They are your brothers in faith.You can trust them.5000 RPG's along with 500,000 RPG rounds can be a game changer in this scenario.

USA is arming Israel with all the latest technology but for Egyptians its only old stuff.So if both of you are its allies then why modern technology for Israel and old technology for Egypt?USA lied to Pakistan in 1971 war.Its said we are sending a battle group to support you in your war against the pagans of india but it never arrived.

Think out of the box.Try to buy the Israeli tourists that come to Egypt and Turkey for holiday making.Most of the jews have a price and when gold or dollars are shown to them they forget everything and military service is mandatory for jews in occupied Palestine.So any information that you can buy from them will help you in the long run.

Egyptian land up till river nile is included in the map of greater Israel.The future of your children will depend on the steps you take today.


----------



## Hell NO

Unite999

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces in the Western Desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

White pick up in the desert , on top of that civilian type...Way to go unit 999!


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> White pick up in the desert , on top of that civilian type...Way to go unit 999!



Used as a mule.


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Used as a mule.


A mule is well suited for that type of operation...Look at you neighbor SF, and take a cue from them..


----------



## Hell NO

Fighting terrorism selfie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Malta Airshow 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Laying of the 1st block today of the Gowind 2500 in the dry dock , the other 3 will be built in Egypt , alexandria shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian SEAL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Frogman said:


> Egyptian SEAL
> 
> View attachment 261688


Still waiting for the film




what is taking them too long

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Alashter

Wasteland said:


> I think i have said before on here that my mother is Italian and my father is Egyptian, okay figlio d'un cane !
> 
> sarei onorato di essere egiziano ma non lo sono, non ho la cittadinanza egiziana, ma solo quella itaiana


Sorry but when I read what you wrote in italian that reminded me with the way people speak in the movie apocalypto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wasteland

Malik Alashter said:


> Sorry but when I read what you wrote in italian that reminded me with the way people speak in the movie apocalypto.



illiterate much?


----------



## MICA

Sinai Lads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*Block 40 over Yemen *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wasteland

Over Yemen with wheel wells opened? planning to land in there or something?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Wasteland said:


> Over Yemen with wheel wells opened? planning to land in there or something?



First pic is over Yemen, others are coming in for a landing in KSA after conducting sorties.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Video of the Seventh Special Forces selection course (SEAL 7). It is an eleven month process built around the US Navy Basic Underwater Demolition and SEAL program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Going by all the hardware they are buying, Egyptian military is trying to become like this Egyptian:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MICA said:


> Malta Airshow 2015
> 
> 
> View attachment 260854
> View attachment 260855
> View attachment 260856
> View attachment 260857
> View attachment 260859
> View attachment 260860



Does Misr use K8 for combat purpose?

@Wasteland come visit our thread too.. 
Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 299


----------



## MICA

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Does Misr use K8 for combat purpose?
> 
> @Wasteland come visit our thread too..
> Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 299



No , only for training and Airshows


----------



## Hell NO

SipahSalar said:


> Going by all the hardware they are buying, Egyptian military is trying to become like this Egyptian:


This can't be natural


----------



## MICA

Hell NO said:


> This can't be natural


synthol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Hell NO said:


> This can't be natural


No its not. He injects some kind of substance into his biceps, is pretty dangerous actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

A historic day for the Egyptian Navy







L'Egypte signe l'achat des deux navires Mistral à la France
L'Egypte signe pour les Mistral russes
L'Egypte a signé l'achat des deux navires Mistral que la France avait refusé de livrer à la Russie
L'Egypte signe pour les Mistral russes

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian Armed forces to be deployed to secure the parliamentary elections 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

EAF block 52 f-16

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abdelrahman

I can't mention this one who was saying that Egypt can never get the Mistrales and other bullsh*t may be due to tehcnical problem in the site.

But I wanna ask him about his opinion now  .. The two mistrales are officially Egyptians, not only one but both of them, and they are not Canadians or Brazilians 

and now guess what? yeah the Russians fell from a turnip truck, and although what Sadat did to them, They officially announced today that Russia will provide Egypt with all the Russian systems prepared for Mistrales. Not only that, but with the helicopters too 

You have to start searching for another thing .. may be like the Mistrales are scrap, old or may be they can only carry 2 or 3 helicopters .. anything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egyptian Armed forces to be deployed to secure the parliamentary elections 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 264829


everything is looking good except the ak-47, need to upgrad those assult rifle.......................


----------



## Abdelrahman

Now we can count the last Egyptian deals as the following:

France
24 Rafales to be equipped with Meteors, Micas and black shaheens
Fremm frigate (another one under negotiations)
4 Gowind corvettes (negotiations for 3 more)
2 Mistrales
Sagem Patroller UAV to be locally produced in Egypt

Germany
4 German Type 209 submarines

Russia
Ka-52 helicopters for the Mistrales
46 Mig 35 (many sources but needs further confirmation like the Mistrales)
S300 VM (Antey-2500)
R-32 Molniya missile boat

USA
20 F16 block 52+ with conformal fuel tanks (4200 km range)
4 Ambassador MKlll stealth missile boats

Spain
13 A400M Atlas tankers (Multipurpose military transport aircraft)
some rumors about the Spanish principe de asturias aircraft carrier that was recently replaced by the Juan Carlos carrier


----------



## Jäger

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


hey bro does Egypt have an APC called "Tismah"?


----------



## Frogman

Bundeswehr said:


> hey bro does Egypt have an APC called "Tismah"?



Yup, it's a relatively new and supposedly indigenous APC. There's not much info out there on it even though it has been deployed for Operation Sinai in variety of configurations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Martyr's Right Operation Phase 2 





















SEAL Team member

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Abdelrahman said:


> I can't mention this one who was saying that Egypt can never get the Mistrales and other bullsh*t may be due to tehcnical problem in the site.



i said that, and you haven't got diddly yet. The Mistral to be delivered to Egypt in 6 mos, will be a shell of what the Russian had ordered, just like everything sold to Egypt and the French are no different. One of them was proposed to a medierranean country that flatly refused it , way before it was offered to Egypt and that unit price is indicative that weren't far from being turn into scrap, wasn't for Egypt.



> But I wanna ask him about his opinion now  .. The two mistrales are officially Egyptians, not only one but both of them, and they are not Canadians or Brazilians


Those two behemoths are Egypt's, let see if the country is capable to maintain them and operate them or it is just for parade idem to gargarise the crowd with..



> and now guess what? yeah the *Russians fell from a turnip truck*, and although what Sadat did to them, They officially announced today that Russia will provide Egypt with all the Russian systems prepared for Mistrales. Not only that, but with the helicopters too


wrong about that! it was Egypt that is going to be snared, like you snare a rodent with a piece of cheese. The Russians would not give you anything of consequence that can make a difference in a war..




> You have to start searching for another thing .. may be like the Mistrales are scrap, old or may be they can only carry 2 or 3 helicopters .. anything


I don't really think that the countries that sells you weapon , sells them to Egypt for war but for parades only ...Her army, the largest one in the Arab world, couldn't fight yesterday, can't fight today, and still can't fight tomorrow...I really don't want to go into that...



Abdelrahman said:


> Now we can count the last Egyptian deals as the following:


Don't count your chicken before they hatch..



> France
> 24 Rafales to be equipped with Meteors, Micas and black shaheens
> Fremm frigate (another one under negotiations)
> 4 Gowind corvettes (negotiations for 3 more)
> 2 Mistrales
> Sagem Patroller UAV to be locally produced in Egypt


They have already remitted a Fremm to you...she is as harmless as a sail boat.
For the Rafales, they won't be any better than the F16 that Egypt has. Do you know why Egypt harassed the French to get the Rafales? If the US didn't give the nec of their wares what make you think, that the French will. France has dropped her skivvies to Israel, a lot lower than the US.



> Germany
> 4 German Type 209 submarines


don't take your dream for reality



> Russia
> Ka-52 helicopters for the Mistrales


2 years from now ...What does Egypt is going to use in mean time?


> 46 Mig 35 (many sources but needs further confirmation like the Mistrales)


MIG complex is dead...I don't think that 35 units is going to revive it..


> S300 VM (Antey-2500)


Nothing signed yet


> R-32 Molniya missile boat


That's probably what Russia is going to furnish you...



> USA
> 20 F16 block 52+ with conformal fuel tanks (4200 km range)



you will get the same that you got before from the Arizona desert, as impotent as the ones Egypt got before and 4200 kms range, forget that ....Israel said no that in Camp David and I doubt she will ever changed her mind.


> Spain
> 13 A400M Atlas tankers (Multipurpose military transport aircraft)
> some rumors about the Spanish principe de asturias aircraft carrier that was recently replaced by the Juan Carlos carrier


The answer to your thread was previously answered by one of your famous singer..Enjoy..
[video]



[/video][/quote]


----------



## Amun

Ceylal said:


> i said that, and you haven't got diddly yet. The Mistral to be delivered to Egypt in 6 mos, will be a shell of what the Russian had ordered, just like everything sold to Egypt and the French are no different. One of them was proposed to a medierranean country that flatly refused it , way before it was offered to Egypt and that unit price is indicative that weren't far from being turn into scrap, wasn't for Egypt.
> 
> 
> Those two behemoths are Egypt's, let see if the country is capable to maintain them and operate them or it is just for parade idem to gargarise the crowd with..
> 
> 
> wrong about that! it was Egypt that is going to be snared, like you snare a rodent with a piece of cheese. The Russians would not give you anything of consequence that can make a difference in a war..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think that the countries that sells you weapon , sells them to Egypt for war but for parades only ...Her army, the largest one in the Arab world, couldn't fight yesterday, can't fight today, and still can't fight tomorrow...I really don't want to go into that...
> 
> 
> Don't count your chicken before they hatch..
> 
> 
> They have already remitted a Fremm to you...she is as harmless as a sail boat.
> For the Rafales, they won't be any better than the F16 that Egypt has. Do you know why Egypt harassed the French to get the Rafales? If the US didn't give the nec of their wares what make you think, that the French will. France has dropped her skivvies to Israel, a lot lower than the US.
> 
> 
> don't take your dream for reality
> 
> 
> 2 years from now ...What does Egypt is going to use in mean time?
> 
> MIG complex is dead...I don't think that 35 units is going to revive it..
> 
> Nothing signed yet
> 
> That's probably what Russia is going to furnish you...
> 
> 
> 
> you will get the same that you got before from the Arizona desert, as impotent as the ones Egypt got before and 4200 kms range, forget that ....Israel said no that in Camp David and I doubt she will ever changed her mind.
> 
> The answer to your thread was previously answered by one of your famous singer..Enjoy..
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


[/QUOTE]
Pathetic..!!


----------



## Sinai Horus

Ceylal said:


> i said that, and you haven't got diddly yet. The Mistral to be delivered to Egypt in 6 mos, will be a shell of what the Russian had ordered, just like everything sold to Egypt and the French are no different. One of them was proposed to a medierranean country that flatly refused it , way before it was offered to Egypt and that unit price is indicative that weren't far from being turn into scrap, wasn't for Egypt.
> 
> 
> Those two behemoths are Egypt's, let see if the country is capable to maintain them and operate them or it is just for parade idem to gargarise the crowd with..
> 
> 
> wrong about that! it was Egypt that is going to be snared, like you snare a rodent with a piece of cheese. The Russians would not give you anything of consequence that can make a difference in a war..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really think that the countries that sells you weapon , sells them to Egypt for war but for parades only ...Her army, the largest one in the Arab world, couldn't fight yesterday, can't fight today, and still can't fight tomorrow...I really don't want to go into that...
> 
> 
> Don't count your chicken before they hatch..
> 
> 
> They have already remitted a Fremm to you...she is as harmless as a sail boat.
> For the Rafales, they won't be any better than the F16 that Egypt has. Do you know why Egypt harassed the French to get the Rafales? If the US didn't give the nec of their wares what make you think, that the French will. France has dropped her skivvies to Israel, a lot lower than the US.
> 
> 
> don't take your dream for reality
> 
> 
> 2 years from now ...What does Egypt is going to use in mean time?
> 
> MIG complex is dead...I don't think that 35 units is going to revive it..
> 
> Nothing signed yet
> 
> That's probably what Russia is going to furnish you...
> 
> 
> 
> you will get the same that you got before from the Arizona desert, as impotent as the ones Egypt got before and 4200 kms range, forget that ....Israel said no that in Camp David and I doubt she will ever changed her mind.
> 
> The answer to your thread was previously answered by one of your famous singer..Enjoy..
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


[/QUOTE]

Calm your hate a little bit bro I feel that the Egyptian army is gonna gave ya a stroke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

Congrats! That Egypt has bought 2 Mistral LHDs but when can we see 2-3 LPDs from EU coming to Egypt.


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


> Pathetic..!!


Pathetic, be cause it is reality....!

[QUOTE="Sinai Horus, post: 7813177, member: 163414]

Calm your hate a little bit bro I feel that the Egyptian army is gonna gave ya a stroke.[/QUOTE]
Sorry, the Egyptian army might give a stroke to your kind, but what the world see is just big flea market of wares with a bulimia syndrome...What did the great army of yours did in Sinai beside killing innocent bedouins and dressing them as terrorists , a walling up the Gazans....What did that great Army against the true ISIS in Derna? zilch, zero, sifr but taking it on harmless Mexican tourists or a rally of MB's...we were showered with blood and guts , but we haven't seen that yet against the Houthis....The Bani Sauds paid dearly for your fierce Army to cleanse the heretic houthis from Yemen...they didn't get diddly, but bombed goats, water bottles, chickens.....and harmless little babies in their sleep...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Plz guys , ignore that person as he think that Egyptian Army is just like the army of his country that killed and raped innocent people so he hate every thing about our great army....but what he didn't know that the Egyptian Army has a legacy before your country even exists that legacy kept it always beside the people of Egypt not supporting rulers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


> Plz guys , ignore that person as he think that Egyptian Army is just like the army of his country that killed and raped innocent people


Algerian Army have never ever killed , raped civilians, in fact she has never operated in any Algerian city or village.and all the accusation against her were debunked in Europrean courts.
She was confined to operation in the countryside...The work in cities was done by the police and the gendarmerie with the means that they had at their disposal...
Unlike the Egyptian army who made chekhchouka with the Egyptians by using tanks and heavy weaponry...If that you call big army, the rest of the world see it a conglomeration of armed thugs.



> so he hate every thing about our *great army*.


A great army you said, a part the number of enrolled soldiers, and a cacophony of technological outdated equipments, she is no grater today than she was in the early nineties..Let recap:
1. 1948 lost against a nescent Israel
2. 1956 lost again against Israel-France- England
3- 1962-1967 lost half of her 70,000 troops sent to fight in Yemen
4- 1967 lost against Israel and completely deconstructed in less than 6 hrs. The war was one of the biggest blunder of the 20th century
5- 1973, after a good beginning , she showed her lack of stamina...30 thousands troops surrounded and starved for air in a couple hours, by a force of less than a Brigade...
and then there was the famous 777 unit....where Sadat and his overblown ego wanted to play with the big dog....
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"*
*In 1978*, Egyptian Army Special Forces were dispatched to Larnaca International Airport, Larnaca,Cyprus in response to the hijacking of a Cyprus Air passenger aircraft by operatives of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP). The operation was organized hastily, and Egyptian authorities failed to notify Cyprus of the arrival of the unit. As the Egyptian commandos approached the plane on the tarmac, they were mistaken by the Cyprus security forces as terrorist reinforcements. Cypriot security forces opened fire on the approaching Egyptian SF members, who were without nearby cover and conspicuous in desert camouflage clothing. The firefight cost the lives of 15 members of the 79 members of the Egyptian commando force sent, however there were no reported Cypriot fatalities.[1] The aftermath of the failed night-time incident and the need of a professional counter-terrorism unit in Egypt resulted in the creation of Unit 777.

*EgyptAir Flight 321*
On August 23rd, 1976, three armed terrorists claiming to be from the Abd Al-Nasir Movement hijacked the Egyptian Cairo-Luxor flight and asked the pilot to land in Tripoli. One of the three hijackers was a 21-year-old Palestinian, Mohammed Naguid, who was working in Kuwait.[2] They demanded the release of five Libyans imprisoned in Cairo in connection with two assassination attempts.[3] The context was the deterioration of relations between Egypt and Libya after the Yom Kippur War due to Libyan opposition to Sadat's peace policy. There had been a breakdown in unification talks between the two governments, which subsequently led to the Libyan-Egyptian War. Fifteen minutes after takeoff from Cairo International Airport, an Italian pilot called the airport to report that he had received a beam aerial from the Egyptian aircraft heading to Luxor that it had been hijacked and the flight was under terrorist control.

President Sadat ordered the Prime Minister and the Minister of Defense to make the necessary decisions to protect the passengers and arrest the terrorists. The Prime Minister and the Minister of Defense quickly flew to Luxor International Airport where they started a secret meeting in the airport's tower, while Major General Abdul Hafiz Al-Bagori, Governor of Qena started negotiations with the three terrorists in order to gain time.[citation needed] In a call between the cockpit and the airport, the pilot complained about a problem in the aircraft - that it hadn't shown that the aircraft needing refuelling - and that the aircraft needed maintenance. The terrorists were persuaded to allow the aircraft to land in Luxor for refuelling. Negotiations continued until 3 p.m., when the governor told the terrorists that engineers were ready. The engineers were two disguised Sa'ka Officers, who went inside and outside the aircraft several times in order to appear to be maintenance workers. Minutes later three officers stormed the aircraft and captured the hijackers.

The force that stormed the aircraft was later announced to be a special unit within the Sa'ka force and further information was classified, the same force which was later named 777

*Op-Malta*
*In 1985,* Task Force 777 was dispatched again to deal with a hijacking, this time to Malta. An Egypt Air Boeing 737 (EgyptAir Flight 648) had landed in Luqa Airportunder the control of Abu Nidal faction terrorists, purportedly as retaliation for Egypt's failure to protect the terrorists that had hijacked the MS _Achille Lauro_ earlier that year. Several hostages were released (11 person), and at least one Israeli woman was executed. Although the operation was planned more carefully this time, the TF 777 operators committed several mistakes that would eventually prove fatal to many of the hostages.[5] As explosives were detonated to attempt to blow a hole on the top of the airframe, the explosion ripped through the cabin area, immediately killing 20 passengers. Using the same hole, the operators gained entry to the plane but in the confusion opened fire indiscriminately and killed and injured more passengers. In the ensuing chaos, passengers that managed to flee the plane were then gunned down by snipers in positions around the airport who mistook them for terrorists attempting to escape. The total number of passengers killed was 57, out of 88 total."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





> but what he didn't know that the Egyptian Army has a legacy before your country even exists that legacy kept it always beside the people of Egypt not supporting rulers .


Bullshit, our history is over 3500 years, a history and a culture well documented....The Egyptian army was, is, and will be always an army for parades ....She has no teeth or traction...We saw it recently when ISIS beheaded 28 Egyptians in Lybia, and we are seeing today in Yemen, where the dynasty of the idiots paid Egypt a lot of money for dismal results...Your army did exactly what they did 40 years ago, bomb goats, cows and dwellings..







The above picture is worth its weight in gold....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

The French foreign minister, Hubert Védrine, made a flying five-hour visit to Algiers yesterday as tension between the two countries was increased by allegations that Algerian troops are as guilty of civilian atrocities as the Islamist militants they are supposed to be fighting.
Mr Védrine pointedly refused to discuss the accusation, made by a former Algerian army officer, Habib Souaidia, in a book published in Paris last week.

"I am here to work, to feed and develop the important links between France andAlgeria," he said before a meeting with President Abdelaziz Bouteflika.

The Algerian government is furious at the credence the French media and intellectuals have given to The Dirty War, a detailed and shocking account of almost a decade of alleged Algerian army involvement in the massacre of tens of thousands of innocent civilians.

"I have seen colleagues burn alive a 15-year-old child. I have seen soldiers disguising themselves as terrorists and massacring civilians," Mr Souaidia wrote. "I have seen colonels kill mere suspects in cold blood. I have seen officers torture fundamentalists to death. I have seen too many things."

A group of prominent French and north African intellectuals has seized on Mr Souaidia's account to denounce France's the kid-glove approach to the Bouteflika regime, calling it "complicity in crimes against humanity".

"For too long the French government has supported Algerian policy which, under cover of a fight against terrorism, aims at nothing less than the eradication, both political and physical, of any opposition whatsoever," the group wrote in the daily Le Monde.

More than 100,000 people, most of them civilians, are estimated to have died violently in Algeria since the government, backed by the armed forces, cancelled a general election in which Muslim fundamentalists had taken a commanding lead in 1992.


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


> The French foreign minister, Hubert Védrine, made a flying five-hour visit to Algiers yesterday as tension between the two countries was increased by allegations that Algerian troops are as guilty of civilian atrocities as the Islamist militants they are supposed to be fighting.
> Mr Védrine pointedly refused to discuss the accusation, made by a former Algerian army officer, Habib Souaidia, in a book published in Paris last week.
> 
> "I am here to work, to feed and develop the important links between France andAlgeria," he said before a meeting with President Abdelaziz Bouteflika.
> 
> The Algerian government is furious at the credence the French media and intellectuals have given to The Dirty War, a detailed and shocking account of almost a decade of alleged Algerian army involvement in the massacre of tens of thousands of innocent civilians.
> 
> "I have seen colleagues burn alive a 15-year-old child. I have seen soldiers disguising themselves as terrorists and massacring civilians," Mr Souaidia wrote. "I have seen colonels kill mere suspects in cold blood. I have seen officers torture fundamentalists to death. I have seen too many things."
> 
> A group of prominent French and north African intellectuals has seized on Mr Souaidia's account to denounce France's the kid-glove approach to the Bouteflika regime, calling it "complicity in crimes against humanity".
> 
> "For too long the French government has supported Algerian policy which, under cover of a fight against terrorism, aims at nothing less than the eradication, both political and physical, of any opposition whatsoever," the group wrote in the daily Le Monde.
> 
> More than 100,000 people, most of them civilians, are estimated to have died violently in Algeria since the government, backed by the armed forces, cancelled a general election in which Muslim fundamentalists had taken a commanding lead in 1992.


Bullshit! The 200,000 victims, the massacres of pregnant women, the physical destruction of infrastructure is the work of Islamists, trained , supplied and financed by Arab state, Egypt included, and other muslims countries and European courts where most of the complaints against the Algerian army and her high officers, have been filed were debunked as pure fabrication ... here a CV for your Algerian hero
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nationalité : Algérie 
Né(e) à : Blida , le 16/04/1969 

Biographie : 

Habib Souaïdia est un écrivain algérien, ancien des Forces spéciales de l'Armée algérienne.

1989 Entrée à l'académie militaire de Cherchell.
1993 Nommé en poste à Lakhdaria.
*1995 Arrestation pour trafic de pièces détachées.*
27 juin 1999 Libération de prison.
7 avril 2000 Arrivée en France.
8 février 2001 Sortie de "la Sale Guerre", éd. la Découverte.

Son livre La Sale Guerre de 2001 lui a valu en France un procès avec le général Nezzar la même année. En Algérie le 29 avril 2002, le Tribunal criminel d'Alger l'a condamné à vingt ans de réclusion par contumace pour participation à une entreprise de démoralisation de l'armée et complot portant atteinte à l'intégrité du territoire national. Habib Souaïdia étant exilé en France, ce procès s'est déroulé en son absence.

Selon le ministère public, un site Internet indique qu'Habib Souaïdia a déclaré être « prêt à retourner en Algérie pour porter les armes contre les généraux ». 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Beside your hero can barely write his name in French...Forget about reading a book or writing one...
Next time come with something of substance, grievance against the lawlessness of the Egyptian army abound...juste in this forum go to MORSI thread, and you will rinse your foggy brain and eyes of the civility of the great armed forces of Egypt...!


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Ceylal
stop what you are doing it is clear that whenever you see our army you know how little you are take my advice dont compare our army with algrian army and worry about your country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

well if you both @Mahmoud_EGY and @Amun stop quoting everything he says he will have nothing to say you are just feeding the trolls . nobody cares about what he says anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ceylal

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> Ceylal
> stop what you are doing it is clear that whenever you see our army you know how little you are take my advice dont compare our army with algrian army and worry about your country


I am not..rest assured...For the Algerian army and for the Algerian in general , yours doesn't make the weight..and let leave it at that...Let not pollute this thread...By this time you should know better , when you punch me, I'll punch back...and you can't handle them..



MICA said:


> well if you both @Mahmoud_EGY and @Amun *stop quoting everything he says he will have nothing to say you* are just feeding the trolls . nobody cares about what he says anyway


For you I may be a troll..but your army is little in substance, a lot of noise and no traction, don't ever call it what she is not....but it is a good advice, you are giving your countrymen!


----------



## -SINAN-

Abdelrahman said:


> Now we can count the last Egyptian deals as the following:
> 
> France
> 24 Rafales to be equipped with Meteors, Micas and black shaheens
> Fremm frigate (another one under negotiations)
> 4 Gowind corvettes (negotiations for 3 more)
> 2 Mistrales
> Sagem Patroller UAV to be locally produced in Egypt
> 
> Germany
> 4 German Type 209 submarines
> 
> Russia
> Ka-52 helicopters for the Mistrales
> 46 Mig 35 (many sources but needs further confirmation like the Mistrales)
> S300 VM (Antey-2500)
> R-32 Molniya missile boat
> 
> USA
> 20 F16 block 52+ with conformal fuel tanks (4200 km range)
> 4 Ambassador MKlll stealth missile boats
> 
> Spain
> 13 A400M Atlas tankers (Multipurpose military transport aircraft)
> some rumors about the Spanish principe de asturias aircraft carrier that was recently replaced by the Juan Carlos carrier



Do Saudis pay for these purchases ?


----------



## Hell NO

Sinan said:


> Do Saudis pay for these purchases ?


No till now there is no evidence that saudis financed any of the army's deals all of the media channels that claimed that the deal was financed by saudis base their assumption on things like Egypt can't afford it and that the egyptain economy is suffering etc. But the saudi government did not claim that they payed a penny in them deals but they did put money in other things as aid (if they payed then they would have made it clear for everyone that they helped like they did with the aid and money they helped egypt with after the 30th of June and like the military aid they sent to Lebanon).
El sisi made it clear in his last speech that the army is financing their own deals and that the army was saving for years "the officers were being payed half of their actual salary " el sisi said. + the army haven't made any deals for years and instead relayed on the American aid money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

I think Egypt might buy some more LPDs too with Tiger Naval version or may be A-129s Naval version.


----------



## Ceylal

*ABOUT THE MISTRALS.....
17 DEC 2014
Andrey Riznyk: Without Russian Components, a Mistral is Just a Clumsy Floating box
A member of the Executive Board of the United Instrument Manufacturing Corporation has spoken about protection of battle control systems and unique communication systems






Andrey Riznyk, Executive Board member of the United Instrument Manufacturing Corporation, spoke about protecting military control systems from hacker. He said whether it is possible to hack into the new National Defense Control Center, and talked about the unique Russian equipment in the Mistral amphibious assault ships in a TASS interview. 

ANDREY RIZNYK, EXECUTIVE BOARD MEMBER, UIMC

Mistrals cannot do anything without Russian communication and control systems. They would be essentially floating boxes with poor maneuverability which are blind and deaf. The ship which is supposed to be handed over to Russia, is right now severely limited in its fighting capability as far as weapons systems and electronic and radio systems are concerned. They have several Russian-made equipment units which would help the Mistral reach our shores, but it has to be equipped with either all French-made hardware or all Russian-made, because otherwise it would have to navigate by the stars, to put it bluntly.”


*


----------



## MICA

Sinan said:


> Do Saudis pay for these purchases ?



yes they also pay for my food , electricity , university , vacations pretty much everything


----------



## Ceylal

MICA said:


> yes they also pay for my food , electricity , university , vacations pretty much everything


In fact, they are...Last week the Egyptian money was devalued and the country had less than $12 B in reserves...How much can 12 billion last for a country of 82 millions plus citizen?


----------



## Hell NO

Ceylal said:


> In fact, they are...Last week the Egyptian money was devalued and the country had less than $12 B in reserves...How much can 12 billion last for a country of 82 millions plus citizen?


16 billion* and around 3/4 month
reasons new policies to end/weaken the black market + 25% reduction in exports due to the power (fuel and electricity) shortage in the first half of the year which caused some factories to reduce production this was solved.
The Egyptian pound will keep devaluing as it is not at its actual value something that I hope they keep doing the pound till it reach its actual value something that is gonna help to bring more foreign investments. that makes the egyptain pound the second worst currency after the algerian in the arab world (that is according to CNBC)
(The golf aid has stopped as the egyptian economy is improving and does not need aid)


----------



## MICA

Hell NO said:


> 16 billion* and around 3/4 month
> reasons new policies to end/weaken the black market + 25% reduction in exports due to the power (fuel and electricity) shortage in the first half of the year which caused some factories to reduce production this was solved.
> The Egyptian pound will keep devaluing as it is not at its actual value something that I hope they keep doing the pound till it reach its actual value something that is gonna help to bring more foreign investments. that makes the egyptain pound the second worst currency after the algerian in the arab world (that is according to CNBC)
> (The golf aid has stopped as the egyptian economy is improving and does not need aid)



ffs stop quoting this guy already !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

Hell NO said:


> No till now there is no evidence that saudis financed any of the army's deals all of the media channels that claimed that the deal was financed by saudis base their assumption on things like Egypt can't afford it and that the egyptain economy is suffering etc. But the saudi government did not claim that they payed a penny in them deals but they did put money in other things as aid (if they payed then they would have made it clear for everyone that they helped like they did with the aid and money they helped egypt with after the 30th of June and like the military aid they sent to Lebanon).
> El sisi made it clear in his last speech that the army is financing their own deals and that the army was saving for years "the officers were being payed half of their actual salary " el sisi said. + the army haven't made any deals for years and instead relayed on the American aid money.





MICA said:


> yes they also pay for my food , electricity , university , vacations pretty much everything



Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Egypt
Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Egypt was last measured at 1.67 in 2013, 

Eygpt GDP is around 300$ Billion... which military expenditure would make around $5 Billion. This money includes payment of the military personnel, maintenance and repair costs, ....etc..you can't even buy a S-300 system with that money. So, i thought Saudis are financing Eygpt. 

It is not a question of "Does Egypt getting foreign finance for it's military acquisitions ?" it is the question of "Who is financing Egypt for it's military acquisitions ?" as there is no way Egypt can finance itself.



Hell NO said:


> *army is financing their own deals and that the army was saving for years "the officers were being payed half of their actual salary " el sisi said.*



@Legionaire 



Ceylal said:


> *ABOUT THE MISTRALS.....
> 17 DEC 2014
> Andrey Riznyk: Without Russian Components, a Mistral is Just a Clumsy Floating box
> A member of the Executive Board of the United Instrument Manufacturing Corporation has spoken about protection of battle control systems and unique communication systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrey Riznyk, Executive Board member of the United Instrument Manufacturing Corporation, spoke about protecting military control systems from hacker. He said whether it is possible to hack into the new National Defense Control Center, and talked about the unique Russian equipment in the Mistral amphibious assault ships in a TASS interview.
> 
> ANDREY RIZNYK, EXECUTIVE BOARD MEMBER, UIMC
> 
> Mistrals cannot do anything without Russian communication and control systems. They would be essentially floating boxes with poor maneuverability which are blind and deaf. The ship which is supposed to be handed over to Russia, is right now severely limited in its fighting capability as far as weapons systems and electronic and radio systems are concerned. They have several Russian-made equipment units which would help the Mistral reach our shores, but it has to be equipped with either all French-made hardware or all Russian-made, because otherwise it would have to navigate by the stars, to put it bluntly.”
> 
> *



What a stupid article...as if only Russians know about C4IR....

Chinese Aircrat carrier Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia has a similar story. Chinese bought it's hull and refurbished it in China.


----------



## Hell NO

Sinan said:


> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Egypt
> Military expenditure (% of GDP) in Egypt was last measured at 1.67 in 2013,
> 
> Eygpt GDP is around 300$ Billion... which military expenditure would make around $5 Billion. This money includes payment of the military personnel, maintenance and repair costs, ....etc..you can't even buy a S-300 system with that money. So, i thought Saudis are financing Eygpt.
> 
> It is not a question of "Does Egypt getting foreign finance for it's military acquisitions ?" it is the question of "Who is financing Egypt for it's military acquisitions ?" as there is no way Egypt can finance itself.
> 
> 
> 
> @Legionaire
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid article...as if only Russians know about C4IR....
> 
> Chinese Aircrat carrier Chinese aircraft carrier Liaoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia has a similar story. Chinese bought it's hull and refurbished it in China.


You see over the last few years there was a huge debate about the egyptian army finances and the ability of the parliament to view them so if the egyptian parliament can't view these things, do you still think your figures are accurate?? 
+ as I said the egyptian army relays on self funding and it's no secret that the egyptian army owns a lot of business some estimate that the egyptian army is worth around 40% of the egyptian economy something that I highly doubt.


----------



## -SINAN-

Hell NO said:


> You see over the last few years there was a huge debate about the egyptian army finances and the ability of the parliament to view them so if the egyptian parliament can't view these things, do you still think your figures are accurate??
> + as I said the egyptian army relays on self funding and it's no secret that the egyptian army owns a lot of business some estimate that the egyptian army is worth around 40% of the egyptian economy something that I highly doubt.



Mate, i'm coming to you with actual numbers and calculations, you are talking with rumors......


----------



## Hell NO

Sinan said:


> Mate, i'm coming to you with actual numbers and calculations, you are talking with rumors......


That's what iam trying to say the numbers you are relaying on are actually nothing but rumors.don't believe anyone who claims that they know the military budget because they don't nobody out there knows exactly how the egyptian army get their finances or how much is their budget not even the egyptian parliament and not even the government.


*The military's "grey economy"*
Khaled Fahmy, head of history at the American University in Cairo, calls this a "grey economy, in the sense that we know very little of them, they are not subject to any parliamentary scrutiny, the Egyptian government auditing office has no control or knowledge of them."
The Egyptian military empire
The Egyptian Armed Forces and the Remaking of an Economic Empire-Carnegie Middle East Center - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace
(note i haven't read the full articles)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Hell NO said:


> That's what iam trying to say the numbers you are relaying on are actually nothing but rumors.don't believe anyone who claims that they know the military budget because they don't nobody out there knows exactly how the egyptian army get their finances or how much is their budget not even the egyptian parliament and not even the government.
> 
> 
> *The military's "grey economy"*
> Khaled Fahmy, head of history at the American University in Cairo, calls this a "grey economy, in the sense that we know very little of them, they are not subject to any parliamentary scrutiny, the Egyptian government auditing office has no control or knowledge of them."
> The Egyptian military empire
> The Egyptian Armed Forces and the Remaking of an Economic Empire-Carnegie Middle East Center - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace
> (note i haven't read the full articles)



Mate...what you are saying could be true. But considering your GDP.... i find it a bit unrealistic.

24 Rafales to be equipped with Meteors, Micas and black shaheens = 5.9 $Billion

Fremm frigate (another one under negotiations) = $1.19 Billion
4 Gowind corvettes (negotiations for 3 more) = $1.38 Billion
2 Mistrales = $1.06 billion
Sagem Patroller UAV to be locally produced in Egypt = $0.48 Billion

Germany
4 German Type 209 submarines = $2 Billion

Russia
Ka-52 helicopters for the Mistrales = $1.49 Billion
46 Mig 35 (many sources but needs further confirmation like the Mistrales) = $1.38 Billion
S300 VM (Antey-2500) = $4 Billion (my estimation)
R-32 Molniya missile boat = 0.5$ Billion (my estimation)

USA
20 F16 block 52+ with conformal fuel tanks (4200 km range) = $3.2 Billion
4 Ambassador MKlll stealth missile boats = $1.29 Billion

Spain
13 A400M Atlas tankers (Multipurpose military transport aircraft) = $1.92 Billion

Total of $20 Billion....%6.6 of the GDP...if you..... let's say, pay for them in 5 years...might be... Not very sure though. 

@Neptune @LegionnairE What do you think bros ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate...what you are saying could be true. But considering your GDP.... i find it a bit unrealistic.
> 
> 24 Rafales to be equipped with Meteors, Micas and black shaheens = 5.9 $Billion
> 
> Fremm frigate (another one under negotiations) = $1.19 Billion
> 4 Gowind corvettes (negotiations for 3 more) = $1.38 Billion
> 2 Mistrales = $1.06 billion
> Sagem Patroller UAV to be locally produced in Egypt = $0.48 Billion
> 
> Germany
> 4 German Type 209 submarines = $2 Billion
> 
> Russia
> Ka-52 helicopters for the Mistrales = $1.49 Billion
> 46 Mig 35 (many sources but needs further confirmation like the Mistrales) = $1.38 Billion
> S300 VM (Antey-2500) = $4 Billion (my estimation)
> R-32 Molniya missile boat = 0.5$ Billion (my estimation)
> 
> USA
> 20 F16 block 52+ with conformal fuel tanks (4200 km range) = $3.2 Billion
> 4 Ambassador MKlll stealth missile boats = $1.29 Billion
> 
> Spain
> 13 A400M Atlas tankers (Multipurpose military transport aircraft) = $1.92 Billion
> 
> Total of $20 Billion....%6.6 of the GDP...if you..... let's say, pay for them in 5 years...might be... Not very sure though.
> 
> @Neptune @LegionnairE What do you think bros ?


6.6% of GDP is quite a big number without foreign support, espacially for a big country like Egypt where the money is needed in infrastructure and state facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> 6.6% of GDP is quite a big number without foreign support, espacially for a big country like Egypt where the money is needed in infrastructure and state facilities.


Mate let's make a comparison with our defense budget.

Overall defense budget of Turkey in 2014 : $14.212 billion

Subtract Gendarmerie: $3.08 billion and the Coast Guard: $226 million

Which leaves : $10.908 Billion for the armed forces.

About half of Turkey’s defense budget goes to personnel spending (salaries, benefits and pensions), with the rest mostly going to finance new equipment and maintenance.

Subtract personnel spending and we have $5.454 and let's say 0.1 goes to maintance & repairs... $4.9 Billion left for the acquisitions .

Egypt Nominal GDP $272
Turkey Nominal GDP $806

In a similar fashion Egpts budget for new acquisitions should be around $1.6 Billion annually. 

Where as they can buy $20 Billion worth of equipment.....interesting ain't it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Mate let's make a comparison with our defense budget.
> 
> Overall defense budget of Turkey in 2014 : $14.212 billion
> 
> Subtract Gendarmerie: $3.08 billion and the Coast Guard: $226 million
> 
> Which leaves : $10.908 Billion for the armed forces.
> 
> About half of Turkey’s defense budget goes to personnel spending (salaries, benefits and pensions), with the rest mostly going to finance new equipment and maintenance.
> 
> Subtract personnel spending and we have $5.454 and let's say 0.1 goes to maintance & repairs... $4.9 Billion left for the acquisitions .
> 
> Egypt Nominal GDP $272
> Turkey Nominal GDP $806
> 
> In a similar fashion Egpts budget for new acquisitions should be around $1.6 Billion annually.
> 
> Where as they can buy $20 Billion worth of equipment.....interesting ain't it ?


Bro Turkeys military spending was 19 billion in 2013, are you sure about the 14 billion in 2014?

Turkish Military Spending | 2014


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Bro Turkeys military spending was 19 billion in 2013, are you sure about the 14 billion in 2014?
> 
> Turkish Military Spending | 2014



SOurce from here. Turkey Increases Defense Spending in 2014 Budget | Defense News | defensenews.com

They add, subtract things like, in some sources they include police forces also.

Like according to wiki it was $22.6 in 2014. 
List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Sinan said:


> Mate...what you are saying could be true. But considering your GDP.... i find it a bit unrealistic.
> 
> 24 Rafales to be equipped with Meteors, Micas and black shaheens = 5.9 $Billion
> 
> Fremm frigate (another one under negotiations) = $1.19 Billion
> 4 Gowind corvettes (negotiations for 3 more) = $1.38 Billion
> 2 Mistrales = $1.06 billion
> Sagem Patroller UAV to be locally produced in Egypt = $0.48 Billion
> 
> Germany
> 4 German Type 209 submarines = $2 Billion
> 
> Russia
> Ka-52 helicopters for the Mistrales = $1.49 Billion
> 46 Mig 35 (many sources but needs further confirmation like the Mistrales) = $1.38 Billion
> S300 VM (Antey-2500) = $4 Billion (my estimation)
> R-32 Molniya missile boat = 0.5$ Billion (my estimation)
> 
> USA
> 20 F16 block 52+ with conformal fuel tanks (4200 km range) = $3.2 Billion
> 4 Ambassador MKlll stealth missile boats = $1.29 Billion
> 
> Spain
> 13 A400M Atlas tankers (Multipurpose military transport aircraft) = $1.92 Billion
> 
> Total of $20 Billion....%6.6 of the GDP...if you..... let's say, pay for them in 5 years...might be... Not very sure though.
> 
> @Neptune @LegionnairE What do you think bros ?




• Rafale Deal = $5.6 billion 50% cash and the rest is loans from french banks 
• Gowind Deal = €1 billion
• Mistral Deal = €950 Million
• Sagem Deal = numbers was never revealed neither number of units or the deal costs.
• Type 209 can you provide the link with cost please ? 
• all the F-16 fleet is paid from the US aid which was signed after peace treaty with israel first delivery was in 1982 and last one was yesterday.
• 4 Ambassador MKIII Ordered in 2008 and built specifically for egypt and paid by US aid.
• Mig Deal Link with Price details please ? 
• Ka-52 Link with Price please ? 
• S300 Deal most sources stated the deal between 3 and $3.5 B so again i need link with details ? 
• Molniya Class = it was a gift from russia 

13 A400M where did you find these numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MICA said:


> • Rafale Deal = $5.6 billion 50% cash and the rest is loans from french banks
> • Gowind Deal = €1 billion
> • Mistral Deal = €950 Million
> • Sagem Deal = numbers was never revealed neither number of units or the deal costs.
> • Type 209 can you provide the link with cost please ?
> • all the F-16 fleet is paid from the US aid which was signed after peace treaty with israel first delivery was in 1982 and last one was yesterday.
> • 4 Ambassador MKIII Ordered in 2008 and built specifically for egypt and paid by US aid.
> • Mig Deal Link with Price details please ?
> • Ka-52 Link with Price please ?
> • S300 Deal most sources stated the deal between 3 and $3.5 B so again i need link with details ?
> • Molniya Class = it was a gift from russia
> 
> 13 A400M where did you find these numbers



Mate, if i had find the cost of the deal from internet, i wrote down it here. If i couldn't find the unit cost, multiplied by the unit number you wanted to buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Sinan said:


> Mate, if i had find the cost of the deal from internet, i wrote down it here. If i couldn't find the unit cost, multiplied by the unit number you wanted to buy.



then most of your claims are wrong unless you are a wizard , because wiki unit cost will never let you know the whole deal price , and if you read my previous comment you will notice that most of your claims are already wrong


----------



## -SINAN-

MICA said:


> then most of your claims are wrong unless you are a wizard , because wiki unit cost will never let you know the whole deal price , and if you read my previous comment you will notice that most of your claims are already wrong


Mate, these are not claims but estimations. But these none the less are accurate estimations. I read your previous post and saw no sources for your claims on my estimations.

Let me give you an example.



MICA said:


> • Sagem Deal = numbers was never revealed neither number of units or the deal costs.



_Cairo placed a 24-unit order last February _
Sagem signs teaming agreement to offer Patroller UAV to Egypt






24 units x 20 million. = 0.48 Billion. I know the whole packages price may differentiate but it gives an average price. Also note that i took the minimum value.

Another point is although 24 units might not be true. It felt not so wrong as we are operating 10 Herons and just ordered 10 ANKA-S. All UAVs are at the same class (MALE)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm open to discussion. All i'm trying to figure out is; how Egypt will pay for these.


----------



## MICA

Sinan said:


> Mate, these are not claims but estimations. But these none the less are accurate estimations. I read your previous post and saw no sources for your claims on my estimations.
> 
> Let me give you an example.
> 
> 
> 
> _Cairo placed a 24-unit order last February _
> Sagem signs teaming agreement to offer Patroller UAV to Egypt
> 
> View attachment 268304
> 
> 
> 24 units x 20 million. = 0.48 Billion. I know the whole packages price may differentiate but it gives an average price. Also note that i took the minimum value.
> 
> Another point is although 24 units might not be true. It felt not so wrong as we are operating 10 Herons and just ordered 10 ANKA-S. All UAVs are at the same class (MALE)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm open to discussion. All i'm trying to figure out is; how Egypt will pay for these.



i meant you were wrong about the F-16 , Ambassador and Molniya , i understand how u calculated but again this is just wrong , and about the *Patroller UAV *article you may need to read it again 

"Egypt is in the process of modernizing its inventory of military equipment, and has already committed to purchase another French aircraft – the* Dassault Rafale* multi-role fighter. Cairo placed a *24-unit order last February*"

they are talking about the 24 rafale which was ordered in February , as i said the uav deal details was never revealed neither the price nor the number of units ordered

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

xenon54 said:


> 6.6% of GDP is quite a big number without foreign support, espacially for a big country like Egypt where the money is needed in infrastructure and state facilities.


There is a massive amount of money spent on infrastructure too from building new high ways to tunnels under the suez canal to new cities.
focusing on one thing is not good and will have negative Consequences on the long run.


----------



## -SINAN-

MICA said:


> i meant you were wrong about the F-16 , Ambassador and Molniya , i understand how u calculated but again this is just wrong , and about the *Patroller UAV *article you may need to read it again
> 
> "Egypt is in the process of modernizing its inventory of military equipment, and has already committed to purchase another French aircraft – the* Dassault Rafale* multi-role fighter. Cairo placed a *24-unit order last February*"
> 
> *they are talking about the 24 rafale which was ordered in February , as i said the uav deal details was never revealed neither the price nor the number of units ordered *



Oh yes. But i still think order will be somewhere between 10-25.

So, deduced F-16 , Ambassador and Molniya Total number $15 Billion. And i removing $5 Billion just for you. 

It's still at $10 Billion....

Remember how i calculated my estimated Eygpt's purchasing power. 
Egyptian Armed Forces | Page 167

It is still high....maybe it isn't if someone make a better point with a calculation.....after all we don't know your budget.


----------



## xenon54 out

Hell NO said:


> There is a massive amount of money spent on infrastructure too from building new high ways to tunnels under the suez canal to new cities.
> focusing on one thing is not good and will have negative Consequences on the long run.


Thats what i meant, well all the best to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Sinan said:


> after all we don't know your budget.



Exactly ! 

let me also tell you something and you shall take or leave it , the egyptian army during mubarak era especially the last 15 years we have a very minimum arms deals it was nearly non existent , mubarak was relying so bad at the US aid we was buying nothing for 15 years except SAM's from russia , so we have saved quite a bit during 15 years for this shopping spree which is happening now , and we also got some help from UAE and KSA but not as people imagine , this will be my last comment btw about who are paying for our arms deal because i had enough from these conversations , good night sinan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

We've been busy lately especially with the tragedy of the crashed Russian plane over Sinai.
To that guy from Algeria, please do not start comparing by any mean between Egypt's Army and Algeria's
Simply, there is no use to do so !!..



black-hawk_101 said:


> Congrats! That Egypt has bought 2 Mistral LHDs but when can we see 2-3 LPDs from EU coming to Egypt.



Mistrals appear to be just the Start!
Egypt will buy China 071 dock landing ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Block 52

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

MICA said:


> Block 52
> View attachment 270147


Mebrouk Alikoum...still carry the same reflective colors...Israel doesn't even have to turn their radar...I guess I am jaleous...Poor Egypt what Sadat did to her....


----------



## Karim Abdoun

There is no doubt in my mind that we have been funded by the Gulf states. There is absolutelyno way we can fund this ourselves unless the military has a huge amount of the economy under wraps which means the corruption and secrecy of the Egyptian military has been severely underestimated which makes it even more incredible.



Ceylal said:


> Mebrouk Alikoum...still carry the same reflective colors...Israel doesn't even have to turn their radar...I guess I am jaleous...Poor Egypt what Sadat did to her....



I hate those colors, why couldnt we just have kept them grey like we did with the Rafales and the hawks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Karim Abdoun said:


> I hate those colors, why couldnt we just have kept them grey like we did with the Rafales and the hawks?


That is a clause of camp David peace agreement...All Egyptian Air force, american made aircraft have to bear these color markings.


----------



## masud

i am still wating for mig-35? when it arrive in egypt any idea? any one.................



MICA said:


> Block 52
> View attachment 270147


what is it? a target dron for israel? 
File:QF-16 target drone in flight in September 2013.JPG - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> i am still wating for mig-35? when it arrive in egypt any idea? anyone.................



Russia will supply egypt with new Mig-35 pods

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

masud said:


> i am still wating for mig-35? when it arrive in egypt any idea? any one.................
> 
> 
> what is it? a target dron for israel?
> File:QF-16 target drone in flight in September 2013.JPG - Wikimedia Commons


I think the idea behind that orange colour is in close dogfight the egyptian pilots can differentiate between the egyptIan and the israeli planes + we are in 2015 camouflage for aircrafts and ships isn't that important thanks to radars what is important that one does not get shot down by a friendly fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

MICA said:


> Russia will supply egypt with new Mig-35 pods



At times like this..i wish that we had still good relations..... just look at the resolution of this baby. 





As far as i know Russia buys FLIR related equipment from France and with the recent stand-off between Europe and Russia. Russia wants to buy from Turkey.... @cabatli_53 am i wrong ??? I couldn't find the article.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> At times like this..i wish that we had still good relations..... just look at the resolution of this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know Russia buys FLIR related equipment from France and with the recent stand-off between Europe and Russia. Russia wants to buy from Turkey.... @cabatli_53 am i wrong ??? I couldn't find the article.


Here is the german article (dont mind the childish title)

Russia buying TURKISH equipment!!! Putin has no technology...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

xenon54 said:


> Here is the german article (dont mind the childish title)
> 
> Russia buying TURKISH equipment!!! Putin has no technology...


Yeap, this one. Thanks bro. 

Saying childish....it reminds me of Erdogan's behaviour regarding Egypt.... Okay, nation to nation, we don't wish coup for Eygptians..... but Turkey's interests comes first. I can't see how intentionally having bad relations with Egypt benefits us.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xenon54 out

Sinan said:


> Yeap, this one. Thanks bro.
> 
> Saying childish....it reminds me of Erdogan's behaviour regarding Egypt.... Okay, nation to nation, we don't wish coup for Eygptians..... but Turkey's interests comes first. I can't see how intentionally having bad relations with Egypt benefits us.....


Its about his ego nothing else, this guys ego is bigger than the national interest...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Sinan said:


> At times like this..i wish that we had still good relations..... just look at the resolution of this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know Russia buys FLIR related equipment from France and with the recent stand-off between Europe and Russia. Russia wants to buy from Turkey.... @cabatli_53 am i wrong ??? I couldn't find the article.




Russian industry depends on other source for tank fire control systems and critical thermal technologies. As far as I know, What They are producing for their T series tanks are licence production of Belarussian FCS. In past, They had ordered those critical components from France and participated with Israel for K series attack helicopters. The crisses between Russia and West obliged Russian institute to find other alternative sources so They signed a MoU with Turkey's Aselsan to provide such critcal subcomponents for their thermal visions on tanks, attack helicopters and fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Sinan said:


> At times like this..i wish that we had still good relations..... just look at the resolution of this baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know Russia buys FLIR related equipment from France and with the recent stand-off between Europe and Russia. Russia wants to buy from Turkey.... @cabatli_53 am i wrong ??? I couldn't find the article.



yeah i saw this pod and i was curious about it , can it work on different platforms ? 

the flir thing is funny if true 

i also like your SOM and the Tf2000 project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

MICA said:


> yeah i saw this pod and i was curious about it , can it work on different platforms ?
> 
> the flir thing is funny if true
> 
> i also like your SOM and the Tf2000 project


Cabatlı would know better but i don't think Russians wouldn't let us to integrate it to their platforms.


----------



## Hell NO

Amphibious landing on an island in the red sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Nice vid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

*Russia to supply 50 Ka-52 helicopters to Egypt in 2016-2018 — source*

*DUBAI, November 10. /TASS/. Egypt will get 50 Russian Ka-52 Alligator reconnaissance and attack helicopters within three years, and the deliveries should be started in 2016, a military-diplomatic source told TASS on Tuesday*

*




*

*TASS: Military & Defense - Russia to supply 50 Ka-52 helicopters to Egypt in 2016-2018 — source*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *Russia to supply 50 Ka-52 helicopters to Egypt in 2016-2018 — source*
> 
> *DUBAI, November 10. /TASS/. Egypt will get 50 Russian Ka-52 Alligator reconnaissance and attack helicopters within three years, and the deliveries should be started in 2016, a military-diplomatic source told TASS on Tuesday*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *TASS: Military & Defense - Russia to supply 50 Ka-52 helicopters to Egypt in 2016-2018 — source*


 Egypt chose the Apache for their Mistrals..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Ceylal said:


> Egypt chose the Apache for their Mistrals..



A reliable Source ?
And not that one!
Egypt May Buy AH-64 Helicopters For the Two Mistral-Class Helicopter Carriers | Defence blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Ceylal said:


> Egypt chose the Apache for their Mistrals..


what ?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Ceylal said:


> That is a clause of camp David peace agreement...All Egyptian Air force, american made aircraft have to bear these color markings.



I laughed so hard at that ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> A reliable Source ?
> And not that one!
> Egypt May Buy AH-64 Helicopters For the Two Mistral-Class Helicopter Carriers | Defence blog


yes..



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> I laughed so hard at that ...


Probably by now it has his wing tips and rudder already painted...You can laugh all you want, but the one really laughing at Sadat stupidity, is the IDF and space forces...Egyptian are the butt of joke...my friend...and you know it, which makes it worse...


----------



## mahatir

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> A reliable Source ?
> And not that one!
> Egypt May Buy AH-64 Helicopters For the Two Mistral-Class Helicopter Carriers | Defence blog



Dah wad ibn sharmoota 7ashash seebak meno el ahbal dah .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

masud said:


> what ?


There is that source for Apaches, which weird, and their is another source about getting the Russian Alligator...


mahatir said:


> Dah wad ibn sharmoota 7ashash seebak meno el ahbal dah .


Roh ta3ti ya idn el 3atay..cha3b ta3koum kamel 3atayin...echa3b el amzighi sidek, ghir kima malaziyeen entouma chamtin ou awdjoukum shamtin..hna nkhamou belli nsakoum nakou el grouda.


----------



## Hell NO

Apache targeting terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

New Tactic Exercise "Taba 2"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Continued ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO




----------



## xenon54 out

Hell NO said:


>


Why Ethiopia? Is there a conflict between Ethiopia and Egypt?


----------



## Hell NO

xenon54 said:


> Why Ethiopia? Is there a conflict between Ethiopia and Egypt?


Well it is hard to say if it is still a conflict or not.
There was conflict between egypt and ethiopia about a dam on the Nile they started building after the revelution when egypt had a lot of internal problems. The conflict reached its highest point when morsi aired a meeting with some political leaders (they didn't know the meeting was aired live) and started suggesting military actions and support to terrorists in Ethiopia anyway after Morsi's ouster things cooled down and sisi took the political approach but right now it feels like they are just using the negotiations to gain more time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

russian defense minster visit to egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STARFIGHTER/MIG FUN

Frogman said:


> Continued


ssearching for these.can u help get them;thank u


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

*Egypt plans to buy large amount of advanced weapons from Moscow: Russian Defence Ministry*
UPDATED: Egypt plans to buy large amount of advanced weapons from Moscow: Russian Defence Ministry - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online



STARFIGHTER/MIG FUN said:


> ssearching for these.can u help get them;thank u


if i come across any i would post them at once


----------



## Frogman

STARFIGHTER/MIG FUN said:


> ssearching for these.can u help get them;thank u



Here's the largest collection on the internet. 

Egyptian Air Force F-16 Patches photos | F-16.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Egypt Nears Order for A400M Airlifter

Rumor mill on an Egyptian A400M buy is revving up!

Good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Egypt Nears Order for A400M Airlifter
> 
> Rumor mill on an Egyptian A400M buy is revving up!
> 
> Good day all, Tay.



yeah maybe it's our next deal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinai Horus

MICA said:


> View attachment 275557



Damn. What does he eat?


----------



## Hell NO

MICA said:


> yeah maybe it's our next deal
> 
> View attachment 275557


The A400m in the background is photoshop right.


----------



## MICA

Hell NO said:


> The A400m in the background is photoshop right.



Lol no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

MICA said:


> Lol no


It seems to be...distance between the two servicemen and the airplane, the size, the shade......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Thunderbolt and Bahraini Special Forces conclude Exercise Khalid Bin Walid






Egyptian Republican Guard 













Egyptian Police Special Operations Cadets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Please excuse my poor screenshot skills 

Stills from joint Egyptian Bahraini Ex

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

xenon54 said:


> Why Ethiopia? Is there a conflict between Ethiopia and Egypt?


Over the dam on the nile.


----------



## MICA

DM05

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

the arrival of chief of staff of the Egyptian army to begin the Air/Naval exercise with greece forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

MICA said:


> DM05



So one short before New Years eve! Contract respected so far.
I'll drop by in January MICA and we can pool infos and review deliveries.

Have a great day mate and all, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> So one short before New Years eve! Contract respected so far.
> I'll drop by in January MICA and we can pool infos and review deliveries.
> 
> Have a great day mate and all, Tay.



yeah so far so good the french said late 2015 or early 2016 , catch you later in jan then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

First German type 209/1400 mod is out for sea trials and to be delivered soon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amun



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Amun said:


> View attachment 278542
> View attachment 278541
> View attachment 278539
> View attachment 278540
> View attachment 278538


It is ordered in Mubarak time?


----------



## Frogman

aliaselin said:


> It is ordered in Mubarak time?



Unclear, although negotiations definitely happened during his term. The deal came to light 2011/2012 so after he was deposed.

Joint Greek Egyptian Exercise Medusa 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued..


----------



## Frogman

Continued...


----------



## Frogman

Continued...


----------



## Amun

aliaselin said:


> It is ordered in Mubarak time?


No...Ordered after 2011 revolution....during SCAF t(Supreme council of Armed Forces) time amid the problem of NGOs members arrested in Egypt as they are funded from European countries + US and some European and American citizens arrested.


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force 272 Multirole Tactical Fighter Wing F-16 Block 40 flying out of Gianaclis AFB during joint Greek Egyptian Exercise Medusa 2015. The 272nd is one of the Egyptian Air Force's most operationally experienced Wings. Participating in strikes over Libya in the past few years and reportedly taking part in Operation Decisive Storm/Restoration Hope.

272 TFW Patch






The 272nd TFW is comprised of three squadrons

The 75th "Vipers" Tactical Fighter Squadron






The 77th "Fighting Bats" Tactical Fighter Squadron






The 79th Tactical Fighter Squadron/Operational Training Unit






Ex Medusa 2015 with the Hellenic Air Force and Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Continued..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Egypt military expenses too high compare to their economic power.....i heard UEA funding some of those expenses...is it correct?


----------



## Hell NO

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Egypt military expenses too high compare to their economic power.....i heard UEA funding some of those expenses...is it correct?


Till now the uae didn't claim that they financed any of the deals.
sisi said in one of his speeches that the army is the one financing all their deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force Rafale DM06

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Peacekeeping contingent decorated. The contingent was tasked with the transport of ammunition, food, and any other logistical goods required across the Central African Republic. They were also responsible for convoy security. 






La MINUSCA décore 250 Casques bleus du contingent égyptien | MINUSCA

Egyptian Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@Amun 
[video]


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Armed Forces and Jordanian Armed Forces joint exercise "Aqaba 2015"

The combined armed exercise which included Egyptian Special Forces training alongside their Jordanian counterparts was centered around the mock liberation of a border town that had been captured by terrorists. A hostage rescue scenario was also included.

Elsewhere the Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade alongside their Jordanian counterparts were sharpening their VBSS, beach assault, and demolition skills. 

The large scale exercise included elements from the Egyptian Army's mechanised and armoured infantry. Infantry from Egypt's elite Rapid Deployment Forces, Thunderbolt, and Paratroopers also took part. 

The Air Force was also involved by contributing transport aircraft (C-130 and C-295), transport helicopters (Chinook), attack helicopters (AH-64), multirole fighter aircraft (F-16), and drones (type unknown).

Absolutely great footage in the video, thoroughly recommend watching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued... original post #2578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued... Original post #2578

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued... Original post #2578

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Armed Forces and Jordanian Armed Forces joint exercise "Aqaba 2015"
> 
> The combined armed exercise which included Egyptian Special Forces training alongside their Jordanian counterparts was centered around the mock liberation of a border town that had been captured by terrorists. A hostage rescue scenario was also included.
> 
> Elsewhere the Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade alongside their Jordanian counterparts were sharpening their VBSS, beach assault, and demolition skills.
> 
> The large scale exercise included elements from the Egyptian Army's mechanised and armoured infantry. Infantry from Egypt's elite Rapid Deployment Forces, Thunderbolt, and Paratroopers also took part.
> 
> The Air Force was also involved by contributing transport aircraft (C-130 and C-295), transport helicopters (Chinook), attack helicopters (AH-64), multirole fighter aircraft (F-16), and drones (type unknown).
> 
> Absolutely great footage in the video, thoroughly recommend watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 283254
> View attachment 283255
> View attachment 283256
> View attachment 283257
> View attachment 283258
> View attachment 283259
> View attachment 283260
> View attachment 283261


@BLACKEAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Continued.. Original post #2578 page 172

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

New Images from the Chinese CH-4B Rainbow Drone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force contingent in Operation Restoration Hope





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=557245664432823





[


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Force contingent in Operation Restoration Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=557245664432823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


They took the video out..I guess Sissi didn't want to be seen in Yemen having jolly time with his pilots after they destroyed a chicken coop
.
Do your commanders are still using remotely controlled explosions to impress the dignitaries? I thought the 60's and the 70's are over
https://defence.pk/attachments/ej167-png.283417/
https://defence.pk/attachments/ej167-png.283417/


----------



## mahatir

Ceylal said:


> They took the video out..I guess Sissi didn't want to be seen in Yemen having jolly time with his pilots after they destroyed a chicken coop
> .
> Do your commanders are still using remotely controlled explosions to impress the dignitaries? I thought the 60's and the 70's are over
> https://defence.pk/attachments/ej167-png.283417/
> https://defence.pk/attachments/ej167-png.283417/



Dude it was the french who raped your nation and gave you french blood and tongue so your grudge should be against them not Egypt .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sami_1

CEYLAL hates Egypt because Egypt is to be edited from his family and his country slaves to France it is considered that the freedom that liberated Egypt state disaster he loves humiliation and subjugation of the French masters So we appreciate the condition and let it continue to hatreds no treatment for his condition

Psychological comfort to him is to hate Egypt and He believes he will make to the country of value or even the price of hatred Egypt and think hatred towards Egypt that everyone will hates Egypt or that the town will develop, even though we do not speak on his own and all its corruption for the simple reason because we are because we see its value from the ground up

We are pleased with his presence with us is a matter of joy and the joy of His hatred for us to make us happy Egypt Small States hates states the great and zero per hates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*@mahatir and@ Sami_1, *

*You two sewer foam, my reply was to Frogman, not to you two idiots...We fought in the past along side of Egypt and we like our partner with whom we shared our blood to adopt new fighting techniques...So Mahatir, when you start wearing a pair of pants , I'll give you some consideration...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Egyptian Jordanian joint xercise "Aqaba 2015".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

A cool pic 
egyptian+Jordanian SF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF Rafale + MBDA MICA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> EAF Rafale + MBDA MICA


Congrats....
What type of MICA is that...?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> EAF Rafale + MBDA MICA



The Tahya Masr writing is ugly as hell!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Egyptian generals look too fat..i think they drink and eat rice and fried chiken too much in late evenings 
Just joking...

Indeed im wondering..is it UAE fund Egytian military expenditure??

I read before from a ME media Source claimed that just a single of UAE prince had donated Sissi regime 25 Billions-$ by now...
its very clear that its impossible tiny Egytp economy could fund so much military exercises and costly arm orders to abroad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Defence Minister Colonel General Sedki Sobhi inspects the Rapid Deployment Forces before they deploy to the KSA to take part in Exercise RAAD ALSHAMAL (NORTHERN THUNDER)


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Honor Guards (Republican Guards) welcoming ceremony for the Chinese premier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

A new batch of Officer Cadets complete their basic military training. Troop 112 Military Academy, Troop 70 Navy Academy, Troop 85 Air Force Acadmy, Troop 57 Technical Military College, and Troop 47 Air Defence Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian forces deploy to the KSA. Of interest, Horiya 3 Class ship (Ro-ro type one of three with varying loads from 6000 to 10000 tons) is used to transport armour.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=808735879238883

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Egyptian forces deploy to the KSA. Of interest, Horiya 3 Class ship (Ro-ro type one of three with varying loads from 6000 to 10000 tons) is used to transport armour.
> 
> View attachment 289571
> View attachment 289572
> View attachment 289573
> View attachment 289574
> View attachment 289575



Deployment or just preparations for military exercise? For those who don't know, the Arabic phrasing on the armor states 'rapid deployment forces'....

I'm assuming that has something to do with the Arab military coalition proposal that occurred a while back?


----------



## Frogman

Falcon29 said:


> Deployment or just preparations for military exercise? For those who don't know, the Arabic phrasing on the armor states 'rapid deployment forces'....
> 
> I'm assuming that has something to do with the Arab military coalition proposal that occurred a while back?



Deploy to KSA on exercise (ref first post on this page). 

It may do, details are scarce. All that has been said is that it will be a combined arms exercise that will include 'several brotherly and Islamic nations'. Once it starts we may start to know a bit more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


> Egyptian forces deploy to the KSA. Of interest, Horiya 3 Class ship (Ro-ro type one of three with varying loads from 6000 to 10000 tons) is used to transport armour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=808735879238883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 289571
> View attachment 289572
> View attachment 289573
> View attachment 289574
> View attachment 289575


Are you expecting any big defence deals with China ?


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> Deploy to KSA on exercise (ref first post on this page).
> 
> It may do, details are scarce. All that has been said is that it will be a combined arms exercise that will include 'several brotherly and Islamic nations'. Once it starts we may start to know a bit more.


I cannot believe that you are so exited to see Egyptian troops sent to Yemen, to kill Yemenis...May the Houthis repeats what their Elders did to Nasser troops in the sixties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Zarvan said:


> Are you expecting any big defence deals with China ?



Nope. There haven't been or any rumours or any news.



Ceylal said:


> I cannot believe that you are so exited to see Egyptian troops sent to Yemen, to kill Yemenis...May the Houthis repeats what their Elders did to Nasser troops in the sixties.



Deploy to KSA for Exercise Northern Thunder. Nothing to do with Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mahatir

Ceylal said:


> I cannot believe that you are so exited to see Egyptian troops sent to Yemen, to kill Yemenis...May the Houthis repeats what their Elders did to Nasser troops in the sixties.



Killing terrorists ( houthis ) not yemenis french bastard .


----------



## Ceylal

mahatir said:


> Killing terrorists ( houthis ) not yemenis french bastard .


Mr. bastard to you, Yamamoto's runt reject...No wonder the good lord parked his ugliest in an island...to save the rest of the world from the stench of leave wiped @sses.


----------



## MICA

*2nd batch of Rafale Deal , 3 more ( 6 now delivered and in service) *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Paratrooper HALO jump 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=512916152212517

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

MICA said:


> *2nd batch of Rafale Deal , 3 more ( 6 now delivered and in service) *
> 
> View attachment 290247
> View attachment 290248
> View attachment 290249
> View attachment 290250
> View attachment 290251
> View attachment 290252
> 
> View attachment 290253
> View attachment 290254




Compared to our Air Force equipment and Bases the egytptians look impressiv !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

MICA said:


> *2nd batch of Rafale Deal , 3 more ( 6 now delivered and in service) *
> 
> View attachment 290247
> View attachment 290248
> View attachment 290249
> View attachment 290250
> View attachment 290251
> View attachment 290252
> 
> View attachment 290253
> View attachment 290254


at least some capable jet,s................ to tow to tow with israel.


----------



## Ceylal

masud said:


> at least some capable jet,s................ to tow to tow with israel.


they look pretty, but have no teeth, but a great leap from the F16...they have..


----------



## Amun

Ceylal said:


> they look pretty, but have no teeth, but a great leap from the F16...they have..


Mica +Storm shadow +Meteor after 2018....what do you need to confirm it that it has a sharp teeth....oh yeah...to be not Egyptian I think ....!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


> Mica +Storm shadow +Meteor after 2018....what do you need to confirm it that it has a sharp teeth....oh yeah...to be not Egyptian I think ....!!


dentures only..


----------



## Amun

Ceylal said:


> dentures only..


Funny too.....!!!


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


> *Funny too*.....!!!


It's funny for your enemies, they must laughing under the table...thinking that the French will going to give you all that ware. 
if Israel is not is sitting silent, its they give you the usual shiny camelote...they sell to Arab armies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Northern Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

An Egyptian Friend on Facebook told me that 50 MIG29 ordered by Egypt are actually MIG29M2 which in reality is MIG 35 and he also said that Egypt is looking for a new Tank most probably it would be either T-90MS or T-99A2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayhawk

Any news on mistral. When are they arriving to Egypt?


----------



## MICA

saad_hawk said:


> Any news on mistral. When are they arriving to Egypt?



Both will be Arrived September 2016 , and First Gowind 2500 will be delivered before the end of 2017 and three remaining corvette's will be build in egypt in alexandria shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Rafale High in the sky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

SHIPS
*Egyptian Navy To Receive Mistral Warships by September*
By Oscar Nkala, Defense News3 hours ago




DEFENSE NEWS

France Says Egypt To Buy Mistral Warships


In a statement to AFP, the French presidency only confirmed that the sale of the Mistral-class vessels was approved by President Hollande but gave no further details:

"The president of the French Republic met with the President Abdel Fattah Al Sisi. They agreed on the principles and terms of the purchase by Egypt of two Mistral class amphibious vessels," the presidency said.

The Mistral ship sale confirmed Egypt as one of most important Africa and Middle East regional customer of DCNS navy vessels. Last year, the Egyptian Navy took delivery of one of North Africa's few FREMM frigates from the French company.

In addition, DCNS is still working on a pending Egyptian order of four Gowind corvettes. The first Gowind corvette is due to arrive in Egypt before the end of 2017.

Email: onkala@defensenews.com
Egyptian Navy To Receive Mistral Warships by September

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Zarvan said:


> SHIPS
> *Egyptian Navy To Receive Mistral Warships by September*
> By Oscar Nkala, Defense News3 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEFENSE NEWS
> 
> France Says Egypt To Buy Mistral Warships
> 
> 
> In a statement to AFP, the French presidency only confirmed that the sale of the Mistral-class vessels was approved by President Hollande but gave no further details:
> 
> "The president of the French Republic met with the President Abdel Fattah Al Sisi. They agreed on the principles and terms of the purchase by Egypt of two Mistral class amphibious vessels," the presidency said.
> 
> The Mistral ship sale confirmed Egypt as one of most important Africa and Middle East regional customer of DCNS navy vessels. Last year, the Egyptian Navy took delivery of one of North Africa's few FREMM frigates from the French company.
> 
> In addition, DCNS is still working on a pending Egyptian order of four Gowind corvettes. The first Gowind corvette is due to arrive in Egypt before the end of 2017.
> 
> Email: onkala@defensenews.com
> Egyptian Navy To Receive Mistral Warships by September



is it possible to use this mistral as a mini aircraft carier.?


----------



## mekawy

masud said:


> is it possible to use this mistral as a mini aircraft carier.?



no just helis 
it's surface is not capable to carry fighters & its not long enough


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16s arrive in the KSA for Ex Northern Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Thunderbolt on a training exercise in Italy armed with the AR-70/90









Northern Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force 292nd "Sniper" Tactical Fighter Wing flying out of Cairo West Air Force Base with the F-16 Block 52






The squadron information hasn't been released yet except for one...

The 95th "Agressors" Squadron 






Agressor squadrons mimic enemy tactics for training purposes (dissimilar air combat training).

The 292nd has combat experience over Libya even though it was only introduced recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

As requested by MICA, here's a tentative spread of upcoming Rafale deliveries for Egypt.

The 4th to 6th planes, all DMs, were delivered at the end of January making a total of 6 so far.
18 remain to be received.

This year, France will only get one Rafale M ( and a revision on a problematic one from last year ).
Qatar deliveries will only begin in mid-2018. At 11 planes made per year, this leaves 9 or 10.
All of these should then go to Misr AF although only 5 were initially planned.

2017 would thus see a remainder at 8 to 9 aircrafts. That year however, it is likely that the 3 Raffys
that were taken out of the AdlA's order book would be reversed to ensure that the next Nuclear
squadron is raised within proper time frame.
However, this schedule is further muddled by an imprecise repartition of the leftover from the 26 planes
French order for the 2015-2019 period.

My guess until we get a confirmation ( @halloweene might be able to provide that ) is then :
- 8 and not 5 this year leaving 5 minimum to be sent to Egypt in 2016;
- 8 at least next year, 2017 for a total of 19;
- and thus 5 in 2018 with Qatar "picking up the slack" afterwards.
This would fit the announced 2019 resuming of deliveries to the French forces.

One caveat though, 2018 is the year of the F3R standard arrival. Is this going to impact the above timetable?
If the hiking of the production line tempo already underway sees results by that date, the Egyptian deal
should be respected in full along the lines of what I just surmised.

Have a great day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Locally produced D-30 122mm self propelled howitzer taking part in a fire mission in Northern Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> As requested by MICA, here's a tentative spread of upcoming Rafale deliveries for Egypt.
> 
> The 4th to 6th planes, all DMs, were delivered at the end of January making a total of 6 so far.
> 18 remain to be received.
> 
> This year, France will only get one Rafale M ( and a revision on a problematic one from last year ).
> Qatar deliveries will only begin in mid-2018. At 11 planes made per year, this leaves 9 or 10.
> All of these should then go to Misr AF although only 5 were initially planned.
> 
> 2017 would thus see a remainder at 8 to 9 aircrafts. That year however, it is likely that the 3 Raffys
> that were taken out of the AdlA's order book would be reversed to ensure that the next Nuclear
> squadron is raised within proper time frame.
> However, this schedule is further muddled by an imprecise repartition of the leftover from the 26 planes
> French order for the 2015-2019 period.
> 
> My guess until we get a confirmation ( @halloweene might be able to provide that ) is then :
> - 8 and not 5 this year leaving 5 minimum to be sent to Egypt in 2016;
> - 8 at least next year, 2017 for a total of 19;
> - and thus 5 in 2018 with Qatar "picking up the slack" afterwards.
> This would fit the announced 2019 resuming of deliveries to the French forces.
> 
> One caveat though, 2018 is the year of the F3R standard arrival. Is this going to impact the above timetable?
> If the hiking of the production line tempo already underway sees results by that date, the Egyptian deal
> should be respected in full along the lines of what I just surmised.
> 
> Have a great day all, Tay.



first thanks for your effort @Taygibay 

some sources stated that we will get another 4 late this year and it will be like 6 every year till early 2019 , but that's not 100% credible , why would the F3R delay the delivery schedule it's not that huge upgrade from the current F3.4.

everything would be solved if Dassault produce more fighters per year.


----------



## Taygibay

Dassault is ramping up production discretely but that takes 2-3 years due to uphill sourcing.

The F3R is only a potential slot stealer if the AdlA wants it introduced ASAP.
But if it does, then birds will be out for it and compete with deliveries somewhat?

Have a great evening my friend, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

French nuke carrier for sea-air drill with Egypt ahead of Libya offensive

The French nuclear-powered aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle is steaming through the Red Sea on its way to the Mediterranean via the Suez Canal for joint maneuvers with the Egyptian navy in preparation for a reduced coalition offensive against Islamic State’s deepening grip on Libya. DEBKAfile’s military sources, reporting this, say it will be the Egyptian navy’s first joint exercise with a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier; and also the first drill to be conducted by the new Egyptian missile frigate Tahya Misr

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Taygibay

Many years later, one can see the results of the botched attempt to subjugate and dominate the
Arab League by the then leader of that given neighbour ( coupled with extreme Islamism ).

Glad we can help as immemorial coeds of that most unique of seas, the Mediterranean, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

The Egyptian - French Exercise "Ramses 2016" is launched and it will continue for several days
@Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

LOL MICA my friend, when I saw that second picture, I had to do a double take on the flag because at first,
I thought it was one of ours, so used to it ... but no it was the Tahya Misr!

Very nice ship,  you guys have excellent taste and sport her gallantly!

I'll check for more pics later, great evening all, Tay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> LOL MICA my friend, when I saw that second picture, I had to do a double take on the flag because at first,
> I thought it was one of ours, so used to it ... but no it was the Tahya Misr!
> 
> Very nice ship,  you guys have excellent taste and sport her gallantly!
> 
> I'll check for more pics later, great evening all, Tay



you can sadly tell the deference by the lack of the 2 Nettuno 4100 ECM


----------



## Taygibay

Ah! Chut! Ne soit pas rabat-joie! Next upgrade? 
Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Ah! Chut! Ne soit pas rabat-joie! Next upgrade?
> Tay.



je ne suis pas pessimiste , but with the current fremm specs i have respect more for the gowind 2500 than the fremm , even the italian fremm makes more sense than ours

on the bright side , the Rafale is awesome


----------



## Taygibay

Here, this will cheer you up :





Bonjour chez vous mec, Tay.


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade



















Egyptian Army Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi visits the Navy Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

continued from post #2657

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi visits the Navy Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

continued from post #2657

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi visits the Navy Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

continued from post #2657

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi visits the Navy Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

continued from post #2657

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi visits the Navy Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

continued from post #2657

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi visits the Navy Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

continued from post #2657

Colonel General Sedki Sobhi visits the Navy Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

*Ramses 2016*

From 8 to 10 March 2016, the French carrier group will participate with the Egyptian armed forces to exercise _Ramses 2016_ .

This planned exercise comes within the framework of military cooperation between France and Egypt, one of our main partners in the region. Joint maneuvers will be conducted in areas of Egyptian exercises, over land and sea.

They aim to strengthen our interoperability in air and naval areas where cooperation between the two countries is already highly developed.

Evidenced by the many regular bilateral interactions during stops building deployed as part of the permanent presence of France in the Eastern Mediterranean or on the occasion of regular exercise as _Cleopatra_ , held every two years alternately in France and Egypt .

Based on the exchange of expertise, know-how and procedures, _Ramses_ materializes again good operational cooperation between French and Egyptian forces, which realize such complex combined maneuvers.

Besides the aircraft carrier _Charles de Gaulle_ and its air wing, the _Rafale_ Egyptians will be engaged in the exercise. For the naval part, Egyptian multi-mission frigate and its French sister ship will participate in dynamic interactions.












in the picture 

french navy D650 Aquitaine and egyptian Fremm FFG-1001 tahya misr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

@MICA 

Interesting to see the Kaman SH-2 Super Seasprite on the back of the FREMM. That we're actually beginning to Ex with the Rafale probably means we're doing an alright job in getting used to it.

Hopefully we can get some good footage from this Ex. Northern Thunder isn't really living up to its promise picture and video wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 Block 15 (MLU) Ex Northern Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Rapid Deployment Forces Ex Northern Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Rapid Deployment Forces Ex Northern Thunder


















Egyptian Air Force F-16C Block 40 from the 262nd Tactical Fighter Wing 60th "Flying Bats" Tactical Fighter Squadron









Egyptian Air Force Rafale from the 203rd Tactical Fighter Wing STORM 34th "Wild Wolves" Tactical Fighter Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*RAMSES 2016 






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Very interesting picture of that group at top of post MICA mate!

I wish it was like those Facebook pics and we had the units and postings of all those chaps
as the mix-match is impressive. I count at least four and up to six nationalities in there!

Could you find a legend for it or at least torture an informant so we know more?  

Thanks in any case, have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> Very interesting picture of that group at top of post MICA mate!
> 
> I wish it was like those Facebook pics and we had the units and postings of all those chaps
> as the mix-match is impressive. I count at least four and up to six nationalities in there!
> 
> Could you find a legend for it or at least torture an informant so we know more?
> 
> Thanks in any case, have a great day, Tay.



because i don't know what you meant by "Could you find a legend for it or at least torture an informant so we know more" 

i will just tell you briefly what was told by our spox 

the Ex.concluded managing Air to air combats , Naval live firing , ِAerial and naval reconnaissance , close air support , interception planes which took part { Rafale , F-16 , Alpha jet , E2C} 

1st photo includes Rafale , Block 52 and their fighter pilots ofc as well as ground crew and our trust worthy french badass guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

OK @MICA @Frogman et al.

OFFICIAL CORRECTIONS TO RAFALE DELIVERY ESTIMATES.

There was one huge surprise at Dassault's official 2015 Results press conference!
Forget my estimates from standard line deliveries a few posts back, you're in for a shock!

Only 8 planes were delivered in 2015 including the first 3 for you guys!
Egypt is not getting any more planes this year! France is getting the remaining 6 as only 9 will be out.
So 9 for 2016. Why two years below the 11 standard output? Answer : planes were pulled aside to
prepare the Qatari order which will sport a non-regular standard and need a different finishing line.
And it will be stranger yet in 2017 as Egypt will get another 3 Rafales and France a single one for 4 total!

Why? Because Dassault has anticipated the coming orders and begun to elevate production
but at the same time slacked French deliveries to fit with the planned spread out spending/acquisition.
The second explains the lesser output and that in turn was selected to hasten the up tempo production.

Egyptian Rafales are thus on a steady 3 per year as probably found in contract so far. Yours is the mature
contract of the lot if you will.
Barring development hiccups, pulling Qatari ACs now allows lead-on time to the specific integrations they
required and likely means a more compact delivery format of 3-4 years versus 5-6 years for Misr.
All of which clears the deck for the quickening of the uphill / long-term sourced parts production to start
almost anew in 2018 with it's new found rhythm. French deliveries were the adjustment variable.

2018 will be one weird year judging by Trappier's words.
We can sort of expect two different segments at the very least for that period with a minimum of 3 planes
for Egypt that will be out in any case and then possibly after a short pause a shift to high output with at
the very least 2 planes per month, 2.x morphing to 3 afterwards ( ff. months ) being likely if not certain.

I'm as glad to bring you this correct version as I'm sorry to have mislead you with high hopes honestly.
The ref. is found here :
2015 annual results - Questions/Answers
Thanks go to Pic-delamirandoil for the English version he posted in the Indian Rafale 1001 Nights thread.
I was working from the French original but you guys can source directly from the dubbed one he found.

Have a great day yet, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> OK @MICA @Frogman et al.
> 
> OFFICIAL CORRECTIONS TO RAFALE DELIVERY ESTIMATES.
> 
> There was one huge surprise at Dassault's official 2015 Results press conference!
> Forget my estimates from standard line deliveries a few posts back, you're in for a shock!
> 
> Only 8 planes were delivered in 2015 including the first 3 for you guys!
> Egypt is not getting any more planes this year! France is getting the remaining 6 as only 9 will be out.
> So 9 for 2016. Why two years below the 11 standard output? Answer : planes were pulled aside to
> prepare the Qatari order which will sport a non-regular standard and need a different finishing line.
> And it will be stranger yet in 2017 as Egypt will get another 3 Rafales and France a single one for 4 total!
> 
> Why? Because Dassault has anticipated the coming orders and begun to elevate production
> but at the same time slacked French deliveries to fit with the planned spread out spending/acquisition.
> The second explains the lesser output and that in turn was selected to hasten the up tempo production.
> 
> Egyptian Rafales are thus on a steady 3 per year as probably found in contract so far. Yours is the mature
> contract of the lot if you will.
> Barring development hiccups, pulling Qatari ACs now allows lead-on time to the specific integrations they
> required and likely means a more compact delivery format of 3-4 years versus 5-6 years for Misr.
> All of which clears the deck for the quickening of the uphill / long-term sourced parts production to start
> almost anew in 2018 with it's new found rhythm. French deliveries were the adjustment variable.
> 
> 2018 will be one weird year judging by Trappier's words.
> We can sort of expect two different segments at the very least for that period with a minimum of 3 planes
> for Egypt that will be out in any case and then possibly after a short pause a shift to high output with at
> the very least 2 planes per month, 2.x morphing to 3 afterwards ( ff. months ) being likely if not certain.
> 
> I'm as glad to bring you this correct version as I'm sorry to have mislead you with high hopes honestly.
> The ref. is found here :
> 2015 annual results - Questions/Answers
> Thanks go to Pic-delamirandoil for the English version he posted in the Indian Rafale 1001 Nights thread.
> I was working from the French original but you guys can source directly from the dubbed one he found.
> 
> Have a great day yet, Tay.



i am lost to be honest  

so Qatar wants a specific specs for it's rafale ? 
Egypt took delivery of 3 birds then another 3 in 2017 and then in 2018 what is going to happen ? our last delivery should be early 2019 

what about the F3R and Meteor ?


----------



## Taygibay

OK reverse order answer :

F3R includes Meteor but is not included on the Production line redraw.
Because it was already planned and because it is mostly IT based.
In other words, it should be fairly transparent delivery-wise.

Egypt wise : 3 in 2015- 3 in 2016 and 3 in 2017 is confirmed and 3 in 2018 is also certain.
Depending on India and/or UAE, 2018 will see an increase to 2 planes per month minimum
and up to 3 per.
If only the former only that means if the line re-opens in the second quarter ( after 3 min. for Misr ),
it will churn out 16 that year and 22 the next ( 38 ).
If the latter occurs, the same second quarter re-start could reach 3 by year's end and thus we
would get 16 + 33 for 2018-2019 or 49 jets.
Out of these 38 to 49 planes, those pulled aside from 2015-16&17 for Qatar may emerge and mean
thar deliveries will naturally be above standard line production.
Wild guess? 9 in 2018 including the certified 3 and remaining in 2019 or 6 if you prefer.

Yes, Qatar has a different standard in part due to things like Sniper as a choice of pod. The UAE too!

Take care my friend, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*RAMSES 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*@MICA @Frogman care to comment?









Click to expand...

*


----------



## Frogman

Joint Egyptian French Ex Ramses 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2677 page 179

Joint Egyptian French Ex Ramses 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2677 page 179

Joint Egyptian French Ex Ramses 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2677 page 179

Joint Egyptian French Ex Ramses 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2677 page 179

Joint Egyptian French Ex Ramses 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2677 page 179

Joint Egyptian French Ex Ramses 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2677 page 179

Joint Egyptian French Ex Ramses 2016 

















Northern Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Northern Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Northern Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued from post #2677 page 179


Ramses 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Honour Guard (Republican Guard)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Force Rafale
> 
> View attachment 298724
> View attachment 298725
> View attachment 298726
> View attachment 298727
> View attachment 298728
> View attachment 298729
> View attachment 298731


can we also aspect to see MIG-35 soon.........


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> can we also aspect to see MIG-35 soon.........



First batch is expected in the last quarter of 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

*Tomorrow the egyptian navy will start a live ammunition exercise " Zat El Sawary"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Block 15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

*The Fremm Tahya misr Joined the Service + Live ammunition exercise " Zat El Sawary"


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr 






@Taygibay @Vauban @Picdelamirand-oil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## Frogman

Continued from page 180 post #2693

Egyptian Navy large scale live fire Ex Zat El Sawary and flag raising ceremony on F1001 ENS Tahya Misr


----------



## MICA

Egyptian submarine Type 209/1400 S41 during Sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy Ex with the US and UAE Navy Eagle Salute 2016






Egyptian Air Force strikes (AH-64 F-16) as part of Operation Sinai 
















Unit 777 Combat CT&HR return from Cyprus after negotiations with the Egypt Air hijacker were successful






Troop 149 Reserve Officers pass out parade 






Start of Kuwaiti and Egyptian Air Force Ex Yarmouk 2













Start of UAE and Egyptian Navy Ex Khalifa 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Chief of Staff visits Special Forces units and checks on local/foreign recruits in training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Egypt Air strikes in north Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

*@HRK , you need to look the definition of troll before you delete my comment on the fact that Egyptian COS had civilian bodyguards protecting him in a military compound. It may be customary in muslim armies , But it has never been seen in the rest of the world. Even ,Norman Schwarzkopf the US COS, was never seen , videoed or photographed with civilian bodyguards.
*


----------



## MICA

Yamrouk Exercise with the Kuwaiti Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...er-de-nouveaux-contrats-en-egypte-564682.html

*On the menu Monday :*
A military telecomm satellite and up to 3 other deals !!

François Hollande will visit Egypt Sunday and Monday.
An Egyptian delegation was in France to finalize these.

Airbus Thalès team for the sat. A second one for observation will likely go Russian or Korean.

DCNS ongoing for second deal : 2 more Gowinds, the Adroit OPV and a P400 patrol craft.
However, definition of weaponry for the first 4 is still lagging.

Dassault is finalizing a 4 ship Falcon 7X sale and pushing for the 12 options on Rafale.

Add a possible civilian Airbus sale.

*For the long term :*
President Al-Sissi is keen on getting one more FREMM and ... 2 more MIstrals!!!
_The first one of the ex-Russian set will arrive in Egypt in June_

Exploratory discussions : Sagem's Patroller, 24 NH_90 split half TTH half NFH.
A 400M delays due to impossibility to define production slots soon.


Good day all, Tay.


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...er-de-nouveaux-contrats-en-egypte-564682.html
> 
> *On the menu Monday :*
> A military telecomm satellite and up to 3 other deals !!
> 
> François Hollande will visit Egypt Sunday and Monday.
> An Egyptian delegation was in France to finalize these.
> 
> Airbus Thalès team for the sat. A second one for observation will likely go Russian or Korean.
> 
> DCNS ongoing for second deal : 2 more Gowinds, the patrol craft.
> However, definition of weaponry for the first 4 is still lagging.
> 
> Dassault is finalizing a 4 ship Falcon 7X sale and pushing for the 12 options on Rafale.
> 
> Add a possible civilian Airbus sale.
> 
> *For the long term :*
> President Al-Sissi is keen on getting one more FREMM and ... 2 more MIstrals!!!
> _The first one of the ex-Russian set will arrive in Egypt in June_
> 
> Exploratory discussions : Sagem's Patroller, 24 NH_90 split half TTH half NFH.
> A 400M delays due to impossibility to define production slots soon.
> 
> 
> Good day all, Tay.



i am not too keen about the opv or the p400 , however i am very surprised about the 2 Extra Mistrals , the next fremm better be with Sea fire 500 and aster 30

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Begining Of Construction Of The First GOWIND 2500 Corvette Built In Egypt , Alexandria shipyard





---------------------------------------------------------------------

Francois hollande Visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> *@HRK , you need to look the definition of troll before you delete my comment on the fact that Egyptian COS had civilian bodyguards protecting him in a military compound. It may be customary in muslim armies , But it has never been seen in the rest of the world. Even ,Norman Schwarzkopf the US COS, was never seen , videoed or photographed with civilian bodyguards.*



Close protection personnel are provided by the Republican Guard or Military Police. Both are part of the Army.

So, no. It isn't a fact and they are not civilians.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UAE and Egyptian Navy Ex Khalifa 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> *@HRK , you need to look the definition of troll before you delete my comment on the fact that Egyptian COS had civilian bodyguards protecting him in a military compound. It may be customary in muslim armies , But it has never been seen in the rest of the world. Even ,Norman Schwarzkopf the US COS, was never seen , videoed or photographed with civilian bodyguards.*



Bro they are not civilian. They are just not wearing uniform. They are most probably from special Forces or Egyptian Intelligence.


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 and Kuwait Air Force F/A-18 on Ex Yarmouk











Administration of Logistics and Supply large scale Ex Imdad-1 




















Ex Khaled-18 in the Western Military Region (once/if footage is released I'll put it up)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Rafale Over the Pyramids 






Yarmouk Exercise With Kuwait Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA




----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force and Kuwait Air Force Ex Yarmouk-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 Ex Yarmouk-2



























Note the pilot with 4000 flight hours patch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 Ex Yarmouk-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 Ex Yarmouk-2
















Egyptian Air Force F-16 pilot (on the right) with over 4000 flight hours






Taking part in the Ex was the 242nd Tactical Fighter Wing flying the F-16 Block 32 MLU out of Beni Suef AFB












Video footage of Ex Yarmouk-2 (KSA Tornados turned up as well ) 






Egyptian F-16 strikes in the Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bidonv

By:www.defensenews.com
* Russian Manufacturer To Provide Egypt With Aerial Defense*


> Russian air defense equipment manufacturer Concern Radio-Electronic Technologies (KRET) said it will deliver 28 units of the President-S onboard defense system to the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) by July.
> 
> In an interview with Russian language newspaper Kommersant, KRET's general director, Nikolai Kolesov, said Egypt expressed interest in acquiring at least 30 more units of the sophisticated system, which is designed to protect aircraft from being struck by missiles, for aerial defense, and as anti-aircraft artillery systems, by May of this year.
> 
> "This June or July we plan to complete the delivery of the first 28 systems to Egypt," Kolesov said. "They (Egypt) want to order an additional 30 systems in April-May. We will also deliver 12 systems to Belarus, five systems so far to India, while information about Algeria is closed yet."
> 
> Kolesov said Algeria has made a firm commitment of intent to acquire the system, which is compatible with its 12 new Russian-made Mi-26T helicopters and the 42 Mi-28NE Night Hunter attack helicopters recently ordered from Moscow.
> 
> Egypt plans to deploy the system on the 46 Kamov Ka-52 Alligator attack helicopters ordered from Russia to equip the Egyptian Navy's two Mistral-class helicopter carrier vessels ordered from France last year.
> 
> According to equipment specifications from KRET, the President-S is capable of detecting threats to a protected aircraft and taking countermeasures that include hitting or jamming the optical homing devices of aircraft, air defense systems, guided missiles and man-portable air defense systems (MANPAD).
> 
> Meanwhile, Algeria also expressed interest in acquiring up to 10 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-35 multirole aircraft after being impressed with its successful debut in the Russian Aerospace Forces counterterrorism campaign in Syria in 2015.
> 
> A Russian military-industrial source told Kommersant that Algeria requested and has been testing a single Su-35 since December 2015. He said the country indicated it could acquire up to 10 Su-35s for a cost of up to $900 million.
> 
> In January, Russia confirmed an Algerian order of 12 Su-32 Fullback fighter bombers at an estimated cost of $600 million.............See more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Gamal Abdel Nasser










Sadat






Descubierta class with US Arleigh Burke-class 






Ambassador MK III missile 






Fremm





P-32 Molniya Class






Ramadan Class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

UAE and Egyptian Navy Ex Khalifa 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Gamal Abdel Nasser Crest 










Sadat Crest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

MLRS in the street

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jamaal Yelmaaz

Some Katyushas fired to Turkey's border towns on daily basis by ISIS are made by an Egyption company (AOI)
How and Where ISIS could get those rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Jamaal Yelmaaz said:


> Some Katyushas fired to Turkey's border towns on daily basis by ISIS are made by an Egyption company (AOI)
> How and Where ISIS could get those rockets



Syria was buying Sakr missiles since the 80's and till Early 2000's

Artillery Exercise "Majd 14" 2016




















*
Locally made self propelled artillery Appeared for the First Time











*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Egypt unveils new self-propelled guns*





A still from the video shows the self-propelled artillery system consisting of a 122 mm D-30 howitzer mounted on a 6x6 Ural-4320 truck in front of the second system with a 130 mm M-46 gun. Source: Egyptian MoD
The Egyptian Ministry of Defence and Military Production released a video on 3 May that revealed it has developed two new types of wheeled self-propelled artillery systems by mounting old guns on 6x6 trucks.

The video of the 'Magd 14' artillery exercise held near the city of Suez showed that one of the systems consists of a 122 mm 2A18 (D-30) howitzer mounted on a Ural-4320 6x6 truck fitted with side-mounted hydraulic stabilisers.

The other is a 130 mm M1954 (M-46) field gun mounted on a 6x6 truck with a rear hydraulic stabiliser. The truck appears to have a locally produced armoured cab.

Egypt's Abu Zaabal Engineering Industries Company produced large numbers of towed D-30 and M-46 guns in the past. They have maximum ranges of around 15 km and 27 km respectively.




The video also revealed the Egyptian Army has acquired Thales Squire ground-surveillance radars. (Egyptian MoD)

The video also revealed that the Egyptian Army has acquired the Thales Squire manportable ground-surveillance radar.

The Squire is designed to detect, track, and classify moving targets on or close to the ground. Thales says it can detect a moving person up to 10 km away. It is generally used in the surveillance role, but can also assist artillery units by detecting shell impacts.

Other systems that featured in the 'Magh 14' exercise included AH-64 Apache attack helicopters launching Hellfire missiles, SA 342L Gazelle helicopters launching HOT missiles, M1A1 Abrams tanks, M109 tracked self-propelled howitzers, SP122 tracked self-propelled howitzers, towed M-46 guns, M270 Multiple Launch Rocket Systems, BM-11-type multiple rocket launchers mounted on trucks and ATS-59G tracked artillery tractors, and TOW and Malyutka-type anti-tank guided weapons.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(282 of 385 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/60026/egypt-unveils-new-self-propelled-guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

The Mistral leaving for Sea Trials

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MICA

second Type 209/1400 from Total order of 4 Subs

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MICA

Egypt and Greece to Start new naval Exercise "Alexandria 2016"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MICA

Egypt today received the first batch of the 762 MRAP vehicles 









400 -CAIMAN CAT I
90 - RG-33L HAGA CAIMAN CAT I 
260 - RG-33 CAT II 
12 - MAXXPRO MRV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman

Combined arms live fire Ex Raad 25 in the Western Military Region (9 May 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Combined arms live fire Ex Raad 25 in the Western Military Region (9 May 2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305402
> View attachment 305403
> View attachment 305404
> View attachment 305405
> View attachment 305406



Never knew Egypt still uses MLRS platform ...come to think of it, would probably be very useful in the desert...lol....


----------



## Hell NO

Falcon29 said:


> Never knew Egypt still uses MLRS platform ...come to think of it, would probably be very useful in the desert...lol....


Really useful anywhere not just in deserts!!!!!! 
I think I see where you are coming from yes they are not so useful in gorrilla warfare which is the most common type of warfare nowadays (because of civilians etc) but 
it is really extremely u in the traditional warfare who would hate lying wast to the enemies positions in seconds from a safe distance and getting the hell out before the enemy even relies they are being targeted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Joint Egyptian Greek Ex Alexander 2016





















2nd Army Ex using the Multiple Integrated Laser Engagement System (will post footage if made available)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

One of the third army's divisions after modernisation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Sinai anti terrorism operations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egypt state TV in Today's news report regarding the modernization of the Egyptian armed forces :
Latest arms deals include 29' Sukhoi-**





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=883746315071172





News was emerged since 2010 that Egypt was interested in acquiring Su-35 + Mig-35
https://defence.pk/threads/egyptian-armed-forces.103456/page-14
https://defence.pk/threads/egypt-in-negotiations-for-su-35-and-mig-35.284651/










EAF newest jets in its service are :
F-16 block52
Rafale
Mig-35
Su-35

Still 50+ Ka-52 helicopters to come with **Il-76MD-90A and **A400M
The recent arm deals put Egypt in The Top 10 military power

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmad Torky

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egypt state TV in Today's news report regarding the modernization of the Egyptian armed forces :
> Latest arms deals include 29' Sukhoi-**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=883746315071172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News was emerged since 2010 that Egypt was interested in acquiring Su-35 + Mig-35
> https://defence.pk/threads/egyptian-armed-forces.103456/page-14
> https://defence.pk/threads/egypt-in-negotiations-for-su-35-and-mig-35.284651/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF newest jets in its service are :
> F-16 block52
> Rafale
> Mig-35
> Su-35
> 
> Still 50+ Ka-52 helicopters to come with **Il-76MD-90A and **A400M
> The recent arm deals put Egypt in The Top 10 military power


Any information about delivery dates ??


----------



## Malik Alashter

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> News was emerged since 2010 that Egypt was interested in acquiring Su-35 + Mig-35


The video says MIG-29 not 35.

MIG-35 ener service 2017 plus it is going to be more expensive waht do you think.


----------



## sami_1

Since September 2010 we Post 
[
*






Since few month ago i said Egypt have another choices MIG-29 , SU-30/35 no body wane understand after two month in Farnborough Air Show 

Russian said Egypt negotiate For MIG-29M2 and SU35 with Russian 
china in 2009 offer J-10A for $30 million and Egypt not interest in performance J-10A 
also not first time chines J-10A lost competition must remember Myanmar Air force last year and MiG-29 defeats J-10 in its first overseas bout

last offer for Russian for Mig-29m2 for Egypt offer Zauke AE Aesa FGA35 Radar included and Better OLS competitor can't offer same level of technology for only $35 million 






logical choice for Egypt as AOI head assonance since one year ago that Egypt will build fighter Chinese or Russian MIG-29M2 OR MiG-35 Frame and improved french avionics and import engines from Russia by this way we can get good fighter for cheap money 35-40 millions with advanced version for MiG-29 

also Russian offer integrate Western weapons or chines weapons or avionic in Egyptian fighter 

French offer Rafale 2 times for Egypt once 1997 and again 2005 for $75 millions but we need big number of fighter so Russian solution for MIG-29/SU-35 will be fit for Egypt financial and budget echo 

Indian SU-30 for $76 million true but for delivery 2017 and for Silent SU-30 SE Edition pulse AESA developed in India price for fighter different for time and quantity price for 20 different for price for 80 and Russian offer SU-35 With Irbis-E radar Not AESA and OLS-35 for $60 for 2013 delivery 
and Algeria since July-2010 purchase SU-30 delivery 2012 for $50-56.25 million

we need fighter against F-16I and F-15I and future F-35 not only replace old cheap fighter our yearly military budget over $6.5 Billion can cover good number for SU-35 and MIG-29/35 so small fighter will not can stand against Israel fighters 





we can't purchase 150 Rafale over 5 year so only available is russian with better quilty request and Russian need recover Egyptian client 
other echo Russian send $2.5 million tourism for Egypt yearly mean $2.5 billion pulse open Russian market for Egyptian product like agriculture , medicine and Egyptian furniture there is good balance of trade better than Chinese they don't want import Egyptian product why we need them must Chinese be out 





Egypt already finish deal with Russian but with no announcement also Russian since 2005 for first deal for MIG-29SMT offer Maintenance center build in Egypt for overhaul Russian fighter in Egypt so logical choice continue with Russian and Russian do what they said 



Russia to Build Combat Airplane Service Centers in Three Regions of the World

Russia plans the creation of a number of service and maintenance centers in Asia, Africa and Latin America, where counterpart enterprises already exist, according to RIA Novosti, Rosoboronehksport director Aleksandr Mikheev made this declaration an interview with in the Ehksport Vooruzheniya ((Arms Export)) publication, which will be published next week

According to Mikheev, three service and maintenance centers are being created in Asia for servicing of Su-30 Russian fighters. In the Asian and Pacific Ocean regions 45 already are functioning and it is planned to create 7 more enterprises which will be able to provide major and intermediate overhaul of Russian manufactured aircraft equipment.

On the African continent - the Algeria, Ethiopia and Egypt - five have been created and three enterprises are planned which will provide major and intermediate overhaul
dated 30.07.09,
Click to expand...
Pulse 

Russia to Cooperate with Egypt in Development of Transport Airplane

Today, as the result of the 7th meeting of the joint Russo-Egyptian commission on economic cooperation, the Russian Federation minister of industry and trade, Viktor Khristenko, announced that Russia will cooperate with Egypt in the area of creating a transport airplane.

As the AVIA.RU correspondent reports, Mr. Khristenko reported that the cooperation is planned within the framework of the development both of heavy and of light transport airplanes. According to him, all possible variants will be studied.

Also, Viktor Khristenko reported that Russia in the future may not only make export services available for new airplanes, but also implement transport services themselves.
Source: 03.06.09
Click to expand...






not only Egypt looking for other choice Turkish join to Koran KFX program pulse Indonesia future conflict need powerful fighter we don't need coffin 

South Korea and Indonesia to start a joint project on KFX jet fighter 

Turkey, Indonesia to join KF-X program
Turkey could join Korea&#8217;s fighter plan 8 Sep 2010 By Jung Sung-ki GYEONGJU, North Gyeongsang Province &#8213; Turkey has shown a strong interest in joining Korea&#8217;s KF-X fighter development plan, after having already won investment from Indonesia, a chief of the military's aircraft programs said. Maj. Gen. Choi Cha-kyu, director general of the aircraft program bureau at the Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA), said during a forum here Tuesday that Ankara is seriously considering participating in the KF-X program to replace its 180 older F-16 aircraft by 2020. &#8220;Turkey&#8217;s air force operates about 180 F-16 aircraft, and there will be a requirement to replace the older fighters with newer ones by 2020,&#8221; the two-star Air Force general said. &#8220;Once on board, Turkey is expected to bear the same amount of development costs as Indonesia.&#8221; Cha said the KF-X, which was initiated in 2002 but postponed due to financial and technological problems, will start next year with the consent of budget authorities. Industry sources say Turkey&#8217;s participation in the KF-X project could result in a barter deal. Ankara wants Seoul to consider its T-129 helicopter, under development for the Turkish Army, as a candidate for the AH-X heavy attack helicopter acquisition program. The KF-X program calls for developing an indigenous fighter similar to the latest F-16 by 2022 with financial support from foreign nations or defense companies. About 120 KF-Xs would be built initially and more than 130 aircraft would be produced additionally after the first-phase models reach operational capability. Korea will foot 60 percent of the KF-X development costs worth some 5 trillion won ($4.2 billion), with the balance to come from other governments or corporate partners in a &#8220;risk sharing&#8221; attempt. Under a memorandum of understanding (MOU) signed on July 15, Indonesia agreed to bear 20 percent of the bill and buy about 50 KF-X planes when mass production begins. The production costs after the development phase are estimated to be about 6 trillion won. Korea is seeking to receive relevant technology transfers from U.S. and European aerospace firms. Possible corporate partners include Boeing and Lockheed Martin of the United States, the European defense group EADS and Sweden&#8217;s Saab. The original proposal for the KF-X was to develop a fifth-generation stealth fighter, something that is in between the Dassault Rafale or Eurofighter Typhoon and the Lockheed Martin F-35. Amid controversy over the feasibility of the original plan, the DAPA commissioned a second study in April last year to the Weapons Systems Concept Development and Application Research Center of Konkuk University. The center then recommended a plan to develop an F-16 type aircraft fitted with the AESA radar, an electronic warfare suite and data link systems fit for a network-centric environment. The think tank also recommended the jet to have a combat radius about 1.5 times that of the F-16, an airframe life span 1.34 times longer than that of the F-16 and better avionics than that of the F-16 Block 50. Among other required capabilities are a thrust of 50,000 pounds, provided by either one or two engines, super-velocity intercept and supercruise capabilities, and the ability to hit targets in the air, on land and at sea. Israel and other countries that have F-16s may join this KF-X fighter development.
Click to expand...





last super power country not allow for Chinese fighter real competition they allow for small deal not for big deal and they go down for price and higher 
level of technology 

And smart Korean build product for market need with good investment in technology so they get easy market share this is the idea 



*



Source: https://defence.pk/threads/export-b...fighter-aircraft.141375/page-16#ixzz4B5sEtkxS

https://defence.pk/threads/export-b...-fighter-aircraft.141375/page-16#post-1146355





After what has been the destruction of Iraq by the US and Iran and the occurrence of Syria captive to Iran and the Turkish threat has to be that the monster of Egypt to defend the Middle East and make Iran and Turkey in horror from the Egyptian military capability so it is natural that the pace of arming the Egyptian army rises in all directions and re-Middle Order East again, 





we are not just arm ourselves but also pave the coming battle and convey Today Turkey into civil war and become trapped enemies from every direction and Iran also will be included in internal conflicts this inevitable and Iraq breaks the Shiites now in order to accept everyone peaceful coexistence and the expulsion of Iran's cells from Iraq if the trooper peace that entails the return of the Egyptian military capability to a previous ability so everyone needs to be boundaries and natural years ago to look for military diversity to deter everyone but the Egyptian military plan also includes expanding ballistic Egyptian ability and get launchers such as the SU-34M in the near future to integrate the Egyptian defense capability of all and knows that the Middle East there to protect it from the ambitions of neighboring countries



Many people are talking about Does Egypt got a MiG-29 or MiG-35 Egypt has not accepted the Russian and Chinese equipment standard specifications for the simple reason we are used 30 years ago on the use of Western quality standards
Is Egypt would accept the MiG-old less than 8,000 hours of flight structure and the same thing for the Sukhoi and whether we will accept a limited level of TBO engines or structures

When Egypt is heading for the eastern weapon required the highest quality standards
We ask, as we did with the K-8E longest-old 14,000 flight hours instead of 8000 hours of flight time Chinese K-8 version
We have accepted the US engine instead of the engine AL-25
And we have added 33 modification structurally the same thought apply it on the MiG and Sukhois we ultimately pay the price of the weapon, so we are asking the highest level of quality and the Egyptian negotiations Russia regarding the level of reliability, quality and efficiency of the weapon from the ground and always the Russians are asking from Egypt price is higher than other countries as a result of Egyptian demands when Moscow was selling MiG-29 to BURMA $ 28 million offered to the plane on Egypt specifications requested by Egypt at a price of $ 35 million as an example of different capacity and different price in 2010 prices rose and capacity also increased for jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Ahmad Torky said:


> Any information about delivery dates ??


Concerning Mig-35 before the end of this year (2016)
Nothing has been yet released regarding Su-30/35



Malik Alashter said:


> The video says MIG-29 not 35.
> 
> MIG-35 ener service 2017 plus it is going to be more expensive waht do you think.



Yes it did say Mig-29 without mentioning what variant! That report didn't say it all ..
It even miswrote "Gowind"-class corvette by "Gomnid"!! 

Anyway, Egypt's demands regarding Mig's specifications and the recent sources which have been released say otherwise.
As Mr. Sami says .. EAF got used to the western level of manufacturing and capabilities.
some reports say it will be Mig-29M/M2 other mention Mig-35
It's all about the technical specifications after all .. some have been released .. I'll put it later Insh'allah.

As for the cost ..
Really! It seems that you haven't been following the Egy deals in the recent 3 years!



sami_1 said:


> we are not just arm ourselves but also pave the coming battle and convey Today Turkey into civil war and become trapped enemies from every direction and Iran also will be included in internal conflicts this inevitable and Iraq breaks the Shiites now in order to accept everyone peaceful coexistence and the expulsion of Iran's cells from Iraq if the trooper peace that entails the return of the Egyptian military capability to a previous ability so everyone needs to be boundaries and natural years ago to look for military diversity to deter everyone but the Egyptian military plan also includes expanding ballistic Egyptian ability and get launchers such as the SU-34M in the near future to integrate the Egyptian defense capability of all and knows that the Middle East there to protect it from the ambitions of neighboring countries
> 
> 
> 
> Many people are talking about Does Egypt got a MiG-29 or MiG-35 Egypt has not accepted the Russian and Chinese equipment standard specifications for the simple reason we are used 30 years ago on the use of Western quality standards
> Is Egypt would accept the MiG-old less than 8,000 hours of flight structure and the same thing for the Sukhoi and whether we will accept a limited level of TBO engines or structures
> 
> When Egypt is heading for the eastern weapon required the highest quality standards
> We ask, as we did with the K-8E longest-old 14,000 flight hours instead of 8000 hours of flight time Chinese K-8 version
> We have accepted the US engine instead of the engine AL-25
> And we have added 33 modification structurally the same thought apply it on the MiG and Sukhois we ultimately pay the price of the weapon, so we are asking the highest level of quality and the Egyptian negotiations Russia regarding the level of reliability, quality and efficiency of the weapon from the ground and always the Russians are asking from Egypt price is higher than other countries as a result of Egyptian demands when Moscow was selling MiG-29 to BURMA $ 28 million offered to the plane on Egypt specifications requested by Egypt at a price of $ 35 million as an example of different capacity and different price in 2010 prices rose and capacity also increased for jets
> 
> View attachment 309586



That's it Then no place for this poor:






Among those monsters;.. 


















Or do you think it yet has something to offer to EAF ?!!
@sami_1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

I like Egypt so I wish the best for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Concerning Mig-35 before the end of this year (2016)
> Nothing has been yet released regarding Su-30/35
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did say Mig-29 without mentioning what variant! That report didn't say it all ..
> It even miswrote "Gowind"-class corvette by "Gomnid"!!
> 
> Anyway, Egypt's demands regarding Mig's specifications and the recent sources which have been released say otherwise.
> As Mr. Sami says .. EAF got used to the western level of manufacturing and capabilities.
> some reports say it will be Mig-29M/M2 other mention Mig-35
> It's all about the technical specifications after all .. some have been released .. I'll put it later Insh'allah.
> 
> As for the cost ..
> Really! It seems that you haven't been following the Egy deals in the recent 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> That's it Then no place for this poor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among those monsters;..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or do you think it yet has something to offer to EAF ?!!
> @sami_1



The MIG-29 M2 with AESA radar is also called MIG-35, anyways it is the latest variant of the MIG-29 family that Egypt is getting..

JF-17 is a light fighter aircraft, it's block 3 will have an AESA radar and other goodies like an IRST, it is not a poor fighter for it's category it is a top 4th generation fighter that can replace the MIG-21 and all fighters of that generation as a force multiplier for the F-16s, Rafale, MIG-35 and SU-35, it has also BVR capabilities, is cheap to produce (maybe $18-22 million), flexible too as one can add any avionics and engine of his choice and is quite capable as a multirole fighter as it is now. So I think it will be a good addition to the EAF, also because it can be produced locally with TOT, it will thus give Egypt a capable back up fighter for the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The SC said:


> The MIG-29 M2 with AESA radar is also called MIG-35, anywayit is the latest variant of the MIG-29 family that Egypt is getting..
> .



Regarding Mig's radar,





EAF MIGs during manufacturing,







The SC said:


> JF-17 is a light fighter aircraft, it's block 3 will have an AESA radar and other goodies like an IRST, it is not a poor fighter for it's category it is a top 4th generation fighter that can replace the MIG-21 and all fighters of that generation as a force multiplier for the F-16s, Rafale,MIG-35 and SU-35, it has also BVR capabilities is cheap to produce (maybe $18-22 million), flexible too as one can add any avionics and engine of his choice and is quite capable as a multirole fighter as it is now. So I think it will be a good addition to the EAF, also because it can be produced locally with TOT, it will thus give Egypt a capable back up fighter for the future.



Still not good enough to meet EAF demands ..
I reckon EAF is more interested in acquiring Hongdu L-15 as a light fighter / an advanced trainer aircraft
It's the reasonable step after K-8e ..





Egypt's demands in its AF is to acquire more multirole-heavy aircrafts
We can see that clearly by looking at the latest deals with France, Russia and USA.

Besides, Egypt is not a big fan of Chinese aviation products. K-8 itself went through a big modifying program with more than 30 modifications incl. the engine (American-origin) ..





There's a huge opposition here in Egypt just to think about obtaining JF-17.
Egypt's level of military systems especially with its AF has been always ambitious giving what we had to endure during the 60s-70s fighting superior IAF .. and the current mess in the region with big armies in countries like Libya, Yemen, Syria and Iraq are out of the equation .. and Egypt now more than ever need to fill up this drastic deterioration of the Arab's power.

That's why we see this amount of arming and modernization of all branches of Egyptian Armed Forces in spite of the economic status!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

It's defintely* Mig-35*
don't know if this video was posted here before or not.




published on *22/4/2014 RT.Arabic*





Also, this still is from today's report , hasn't been yet published

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> It's defintely* Mig-35*
> don't know if this video was posted here before or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> published on *22/4/2014 RT.Arabic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this still is from today's report , hasn't been yet published


can you translate it in English ?


----------



## Amun

BDforever said:


> can you translate it in English ?


The title say ( MIG-35 deal between Russia and Egypt ) from RT tv(Russian).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GOLDENEAGLE1

Hi, selamun aleykum Egyptian friends, does your naval forces possess 1 or 2 Mistralls?


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Shepherd7 said:


> Hi, selamun aleykum Egyptian friends, does your naval forces possess 1 or 2 Mistralls?



Waaleikom Assalam , go back 1 page you'll see two Mistral's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Malik Alashter said:


> I like Egypt so I wish the best for it.


thank you . too bad not many arabs like us these days


----------



## MICA

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> thank you . too bad not many arabs like us these days



Doesn't really matter

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

MICA said:


> Doesn't really matter


yes I agree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Stills taken from an Egyptian TV series
This scene shows a raid executed by "Police/SF Support units" that took place in the Egyptian side of Rafah city!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Stills taken from an Egyptian TV series
> This scene shows a raid executed by "Police/SF Support units" that took place in the Egyptian side of Rafah city!



where is the footage though ?


----------



## Frogman

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Stills taken from an Egyptian TV series
> This scene shows a raid executed by "Police/SF Support units" that took place in the Egyptian side of Rafah city!



The scene would have been a lot better if they had used actual rifles with blank ammunition. There would have been no need for poor sound and ridiculous props. But it is good to see Egyptian action scenes improving.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egyptian French Ex Alexandria 2016 involving ENS GAN









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Egypt is moving ahead with a service-life extension programme (SLEP) on the engines of a number of its Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon combat aircraft, according to a US Department of Defense (DoD) contract notification.

The DoD contract, issued on 16 June, covers a SLEP on the F-16s General Electric (GE) F110-GE-100 power plant in particular, with GE to provide 12 SLEP kits composed of 18 individual kits that support the engines. The contract is valued at USD26.9 million, and will run through to 30 September.

http://www.janes.com/article/61565/egypt-to-slep-f-16-engines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bidonv

By:www.conflict-news.com
*Egypt Reportedly Considering Purchasing More Rafales*


> By Derek Bisaccio, @DerekBisaccio
> 
> A year after completing an order for the Dassault Rafale, Cairo has reportedly reentered negotiations with France regarding the procurement of additional fighter jets. On June 15, La Tribune reported that Egypt is in discussions with Dassault Aviation for the acquisition of 12 more Rafales.
> 
> La Tribune reports that some sources believe it is possible a contract could be reached before the end of this year, while others are more cautious about the timeframe for completion. As of yet, no side has commented on the reports of ongoing negotiations.
> 
> Egypt and France formally signed an agreement worth 5.2 billion euros on the acquisition of 24 Rafales, as well as MBDA missiles and a FREMM naval vessel, in February 2015. Of the 24 Rafales, 16 are two-seater Rafale DMs, while the remaining eight are single-seater Rafale EMs.
> 
> The first batch of three jets – reportedly from French inventory – arrived later in 2015, in July, and a second batch of three arrived in January of this year. These shipments marked the first export of the Rafale jet. Ahead of the deliveries, Egyptian pilots and maintenance crews trained in France on the operation of the systems.
> 
> According to IHS Jane's Defence Weekly, the Rafales are armed with AASM HAMMER air-to-ground missiles, the two versions of MBDA's MICA short- and beyond visual range air-to-air missiles, Exocet AM39 anti-ship missiles, and the SCALP long-range standoff cruise missile.
> 
> The agreement reached with France included an option for 12 more Rafales, which forms the basis of the framework for the current negotiations reported by La Tribune. A follow-on contract would be good news for Dassault Aviation, which wants to sell Rafales to India and Malaysia.
> 
> Similar to the initial order, it is unclear how Cairo will opt to finance a follow-on order. As noted alongside the announcement of the first sale in February 2015, experts speculated that it was possible France or Gulf countries provided loans to Egypt to aid in the acquisition. Egypt make seek a similar arrangement for an additional order of Rafales, though details of financing remain limited.
> 
> Alongside the Rafale, Cairo has negotiated with Russia for the acquisition of other fighter jets. Egypt was reported to have purchased 46 MiG-29s in 2015 under a $2 billion deal. MiG CEO Sergei Korotkov has also stated that MiG is ready to supply Egypt with MiG-35s.
> 
> Rumors continue to abound that Egypt is also buying Russian Su-35s. These rumors were recently fueled by an Egyptian television report that mentioned Cairo was purchasing 29 unspecified Sukhoi military aircraft, though this could be easily have been a reference to another system, such as the Su-30SM, and not the Su-35.
> 
> The fighter jet acquisitions are part of a larger Egyptian program of procuring new military systems to boost its conventional deterrent power and improve the military's counterinsurgency efforts. Under President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi, Egypt has purchased a frigate, corvettes, naval helicopter carrier vessels, fighter jets, helicopters, and missiles.....................See more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

Egyptian LHD ENS GAMAL ANDELNASSER reaches the shores of Alexandria.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MaRv



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ibnabdulfatah

the god save egypt

now egypt more power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Defence 
































TBC...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Commandos (Sa'ka)









Paratroopers





EAF The Dassault Alpha Jet











EAF Apache





EAF F16 , Hawk





EADF buk-m2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

ENS Gamal Abdel Nasser (Mistral class)






ENS Gamal Abdel Nasser - mistral class
ENS TOUSHKA F906

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force Silver Stars team flying the K-8E









Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade RHIB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Joint Egyptian French Ex Cleopatra 16

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARCH٤R

Did you Know? Egyptian Air Force Is Now Far Superior Than The IAF! You Ask Why/How Then I will Answer by saying:
1.The Amraams Have A Max Range OF 180 miles per hour But The French Meteors Have a max range OF 300 MILES PER HOUR. 
2. The F-16s Block 40/42 Is an all weather capable fighter which is used mainly by the EAF and Nearly vanished out of the IDF service.
3.The Rafales Used By Egypt are the DMs and The EMs, The Letter "D" When It Comes To Rafale Often Refers To "Semi-Stealth"
4.The IAF Future F-35 Are Not used for A-A and It could go to Mach 1.6 Max Which Slow to the EAF Jets as the F-16 (The Slowest Fighter in EAF) Has the speed of Mach 2.02.
5. The F-35 Is not as manouverble as the Rafale or the F-16 Or the MiG 35.
6.The Rafale has the ability to carry loadout the weight 1.5 its own weight and could Carry tons of fuel.
7. The MiG 35 Could Air Refuel Another MiG 35 in Mid-Air.
Thanks!

Israel Can't buy the F22 From Us but Egypt can Buy Sukhio Pak Fa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

A couple corrections, HawkEgy :

1. Would be Max Speed and not range, mate!
3. DM stands for Dual seater Masr Rafale.
7. So can the Rafale.

But welcome to PDF and keep the enthusiasm alive, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Hawk EGY said:


> Did you Know? Egyptian Air Force Is Now Far Superior Than The IAF! You Ask Why/How Then I will Answer by saying:
> 1.The Amraams Have A Max Range OF 180 miles per hour But The French Meteors Have a max range OF 300 MILES PER HOUR.
> 2. The F-16s Block 40/42 Is an all weather capable fighter which is used mainly by the EAF and Nearly vanished out of the IDF service.
> 3.The Rafales Used By Egypt are the DMs and The EMs, The Letter "D" When It Comes To Rafale Often Refers To "Semi-Stealth"
> 4.The IAF Future F-35 Are Not used for A-A and It could go to Mach 1.6 Max Which Slow to the EAF Jets as the F-16 (The Slowest Fighter in EAF) Has the speed of Mach 2.02.
> 5. The F-35 Is not as manouverble as the Rafale or the F-16 Or the MiG 35.
> 6.The Rafale has the ability to carry loadout the weight 1.5 its own weight and could Carry tons of fuel.
> 7. The MiG 35 Could Air Refuel Another MiG 35 in Mid-Air.
> Thanks!
> 
> Israel Can't buy the F22 From Us but Egypt can Buy Sukhio Pak Fa.



Beside the Mostly Wrong facts that you stated up there , But welcome to the forum


----------



## MICA

Egyptian Type 209 during Sea Trials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Hawk EGY said:


> Did you Know? Egyptian Air Force Is Now Far Superior Than The IAF! You Ask Why/How Then I will Answer by saying:
> 1.The Amraams Have A Max Range OF 180 miles per hour But The French Meteors Have a max range OF 300 MILES PER HOUR.
> 2. The F-16s Block 40/42 Is an all weather capable fighter which is used mainly by the EAF and Nearly vanished out of the IDF service.
> 3.The Rafales Used By Egypt are the DMs and The EMs, The Letter "D" When It Comes To Rafale Often Refers To "Semi-Stealth"
> 4.The IAF Future F-35 Are Not used for A-A and It could go to Mach 1.6 Max Which Slow to the EAF Jets as the F-16 (The Slowest Fighter in EAF) Has the speed of Mach 2.02.
> 5. The F-35 Is not as manouverble as the Rafale or the F-16 Or the MiG 35.
> 6.The Rafale has the ability to carry loadout the weight 1.5 its own weight and could Carry tons of fuel.
> 7. The MiG 35 Could Air Refuel Another MiG 35 in Mid-Air.
> Thanks!
> 
> Israel Can't buy the F22 From Us but Egypt can Buy Sukhio Pak Fa.



The Israeli Air Force still has a wide qualitative and quantitative edge over the EAF. 

Although the EAF is improving it still has several capability gaps across the board. 

to reply to your points: 

1. The Meteor isn't in service yet and there has been little to suggest Egypt is getting them. The Israelis may also get them as the Meteor is being considered for integration on the F-35

2. For good reason, they rely on the F-16I Sufa (Block 52+ with Israeli tech) while the older -16 Netz and Barak are due to be replaced by the F-35

3. See Tay's answer

4. This is a completely hypothetical situation. Although the F-16 is a great dog fighter the EAF -16 is hampered by restricted munitions and systems, effectively tying an arm around our back in a fight. The F-35 (along with the rest of Israels fleet) will have the AIM-9X along with helmet mounted systems that will help it immensely in a dog fight (if it needs to get into one) while the EAF 16 will rely on outdated AIM-9M and AIM-7 missiles in the AA role.

5. Maybe not, but it will do its job as a strike fighter pretty darn well. Maneuverability isn't the only criteria for a fighter.

6. no problems here

7. Buddy refeuling isn't exactly ground breaking and it doesn't excuse the fact Egypt has a glaring capability gap in the lack of MRTTs. The Israelis can stay on station longer and strike farther than us.

There's nothing wrong with being enthusiastic but we must also be realistic and critical of our own capabilities if we are going to improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Thank for all your replies, I need Some Rare Images for the Egyptian Rafales and F-16s and Armed if possible...


----------



## Taygibay

Rare but maybe useless :






Egyptian patches :





And a Rafale in Egypt with weapons but a French one :




​MICA, Frogman and the others have posted nice enough pics in the previous pages though.
Have fun digging them out, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Egyptian Type 209 during first dive for testing the Trim


----------



## ARCH٤R

I think Egypt should rather help Russia clean Syria Instead tanking operation at Decisive Storm because there are to much countries that are supporting while Russia is left alone in Syria and I pretty sure Russia and Syria won't Disagree...
Egypt's Awacs, Mistrals,Attack Helicopters, Fighter jets and Tanks could be a great improvement.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Hawk EGY said:


> I think Egypt should rather help Russia clean Syria Instead tanking operation at Decisive Storm because there are to much countries that are supporting while Russia is left alone in Syria and I pretty sure Russia and Syria won't Disagree...
> Egypt's Awacs, Mistrals,Attack Helicopters, Fighter jets and Tanks could be a great improvement.


there is nothing new we can offer there but I wish we would arm and train the kurds


----------



## ARCH٤R

Egypt's Naval And Aerial Support is unlimited in Decisive storm it think it is time to have a limit for it and Give The Russians Some Help with their Air Superiority. Egypt is one of the countries the control the region along with Israel, Turkey and Saudi Arabia and the only support against the Islamic state is only from Egypt and Saudi Arabia and so Saudi Arabia is fine alone with other Arab States but here comes Russia To cross a Distance to fight alone in Syria and with limited Fire Power, On the other hand Egypt has a regional advantage and so it could help with More than double the fire power.

________________________________________________________________________________________________Perhaps I wonder weather the Egyptian Rafales took place yet in the operations If yes please Post some pics and if no post some if they get to join...
Thanks



Wasteland said:


> Ignorance again, AIM-120C is also a medium range missile, and no the Israeli F-16 equipped with AMRAAM can't just launch then break lock immediately that's totally false so correct your information first, the AIM-120 can only guide itself to the target only when it's 25km far from the target, if the pilot fired an AIM-120 from let's say 60km he will still have to keep a lock on the target until the missile is 25-30 km away from the target to be able to turn on it's own radar and guide itself, do you understand now ? the AIM-120 becomes truly a fire and forget missile if it's 25-30 km away from the target !
> 
> Now about the latest version of the Sparrow, the AIM-7P which Egypt operates on it's F-16's for god's sake can't you get it? it was developed in 1996, you call the old tech ? dumbass





Wasteland said:


> Ignorance again, AIM-120C is also a medium range missile, and no the Israeli F-16 equipped with AMRAAM can't just launch then break lock immediately that's totally false so correct your information first, the AIM-120 can only guide itself to the target only when it's 25km far from the target, if the pilot fired an AIM-120 from let's say 60km he will still have to keep a lock on the target until the missile is 25-30 km away from the target to be able to turn on it's own radar and guide itself, do you understand now ? the AIM-120 becomes truly a fire and forget missile if it's 25-30 km away from the target !
> 
> Now about the latest version of the Sparrow, the AIM-7P which Egypt operates on it's F-16's for god's sake can't you get it? it was developed in 1996, you call the old tech ? dumbass





Hawk EGY said:


> Egypt's Naval And Aerial Support is unlimited in Decisive storm it think it is time to have a limit for it and Give The Russians Some Help with their Air Superiority. Egypt is one of the countries the control the region along with Israel, Turkey and Saudi Arabia and the only support against the Islamic state is only from Egypt and Saudi Arabia and so Saudi Arabia is fine alone with other Arab States but here comes Russia To cross a Distance to fight alone in Syria and with limited Fire Power, On the other hand Egypt has a regional advantage and so it could help with More than double the fire power.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________Perhaps I wonder weather the Egyptian Rafales took place yet in the operations If yes please Post some pics and if no post some if they get to join...
> Thanks


We Have Bought Meteors Now BVRAAM Duh.


----------



## MICA

Hawk EGY said:


> We Have Bought Meteors Now BVRAAM Duh.



The Deal didn't include the Meteor , Just MICA and AASM bombs for now , maybe later we will have another ammunition deal along with the 12 extra rafale that we are currently negotiating to get


----------



## ARCH٤R

MICA said:


> The Deal didn't include the Meteor , Just MICA and AASM bombs for now , maybe later we will have another ammunition deal along with the 12 extra rafale that we are currently negotiating to get



Check Wikipedia MICA!


----------



## MICA

Hawk EGY said:


> Check Wikipedia MICA!



The last source i will rely on is Wikipedia , i always go and edit wrong shit written by ignorant people , but you are completely free to believe anything you want


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaimiKhan

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Defence
> 
> View attachment 314178



The one seems to be a Major from Pak Army. Nice to see them getting trained in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

I think it is cool now to have the red paint on the CFT-Mounted F-16s but NOT on the rafales.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARCH٤R

All Rare!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> there is nothing new we can offer there but I wish we would arm and train the kurds



Which Kurds? There are several factions (some of which are terrorist orgs) all vying with each other for control and resources.

Either way it runs counter to Egyptian foreign policy which supports united Iraqi and Syrian republics.



Hawk EGY said:


> Egypt's Naval And Aerial Support is unlimited in Decisive storm it think it is time to have a limit for it and Give The Russians Some Help with their Air Superiority.



It is actually very limited.

It consists of four multirole fighters on rotation and two naval vessels. A minuscule force in the grand scheme of things and one that is useful because of our relationship with Gulf nations.

Getting involved in Syria would be a disaster. Russia's air campaign has been indiscriminate and any involvement in that would severely hurt Egypt's global image (which is already quite bad). It would also strain relations with our allies in the Gulf and the United States which are still far more important than our relations with Russia at this point in time.

The only 'win' situation for Egypt if it wants to get involved militarily in these conflicts is to join the coalition against IS and strike across Iraq and Syria.



Hawk EGY said:


> Perhaps I wonder weather the Egyptian Rafales took place yet in the operations If yes please Post some pics and if no post some if they get to join...
> Thanks



Nowhere near being operationally cleared yet and currently there's no threat that we can't deal with using our -16 fleet.



Hawk EGY said:


> All Rare!



All are re-posts on this thread. You will find that me and Mica are meticulous in what we find and post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Paratroopers participating in the Airborne Platoon competition during the Russian International Army Games 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ARCH٤R

Went to a wedding today and found a guy that made missile testing systems for EAF he will Extremely rare pics soon!


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Paratroopers participating in the Airborne Platoon competition during the Russian International Army Games 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Egyptian S41 Type 209 Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Molniya "RKA 32" Arrived to Alexandria

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## f1000n

@Frogman

Do you know the reasons for why Egypt does not have AIM-120. I know the CISMOA explanation but if that is the case why is Egypt not signing it? I know Iraq wasn't allowed to purchase AIM-120 as Turkey/Saud/Gulf would be threatened by that which the US did not want, in Egypt's case is it Israel blocking the sale?


----------



## Tanker88

*Russia to train Egyptian pilots for Kamov Ka-52 'Katra' helicopters*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/...ian-pilots-for-kamov-ka-52-katra-helicopters/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Defence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 314171
> View attachment 314172
> View attachment 314173
> View attachment 314174
> View attachment 314175
> View attachment 314176
> View attachment 314177
> View attachment 314178


What Air Defence systems Egypt is currently using and what you plan to procure in near future


----------



## MICA

Modernized SA-2 , Pechora-2M , Hawk Phase III , Buk-M2 , Tor-M2 , Modernized SA-6 , Avenger , Chaparral , Crotale , Shilka and Amun or "Skyguard"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> View attachment 333895


Beautiful,I hope they will be upgraded to the viper configuration, at least a 100 of them, or Egypt buys the Russian "Adaptor" for Russian BVR missiles so they can use them on the F-16s..


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Have Egyptian MiG-35s arrived yet?


----------



## Frogman

~Phoenix~ said:


> Have Egyptian MiG-35s arrived yet?



First delivery slated for Q1 2017

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Flag raising ceremony on ENS Anwar El Sadat L1020 in preparation for its journey to Egypt after crew training and sea trials.










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=950211455091324









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=950191441759992

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

The first Gowind Class corvette for the Egyptian Navy is to leave its dry dock. Delivery is expected in 2017 after further work and then sea trials. The Egyptian Navy has a contract for four with three being built in Egypt and is expected to sign a contract for two more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

~Phoenix~ said:


> Have Egyptian MiG-35s arrived yet?


6 of them in the end of 2016, along with 6 KA-52, not far from that 3 other Rafale..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baybars Han

I don't understand Egypts weapons programs can someone explain. They have fighters from so many different countries, Mirage 2000, Mirage 5, Rafael, f-16, mig-35, Chinese j-7, mig-21. Why purchase 24 Rafael, 50 mig-35? Why not just have two types of aircraft, you already have over 200 f-16 and you could have bought 100 mig-35 or even su-30 or su-35 next to it. I think this will be a logistical problem in the future.


----------



## Frogman

Baybars Han said:


> I don't understand Egypts weapons programs can someone explain. They have fighters from so many different countries, Mirage 2000, Mirage 5, Rafael, f-16, mig-35, Chinese j-7, mig-21. Why purchase 24 Rafael, 50 mig-35? Why not just have two types of aircraft, you already have over 200 f-16 and you could have bought 100 mig-35 or even su-30 or su-35 next to it. I think this will be a logistical problem in the future.



There's a couple of reasons but first I want to clarify something. The MiG-21, F-7, and Mirage 5 (except two Horus squadrons) are nearly all out of service already and the Mirage 2000 will follow them in the next couple of years. Old -16s are also slated for retirement.

That's a lot of fighters that need replacing and the US isn't forthcoming with cutting edge kit at all so a new type from there or more -16s is out of the question really. That's reason number one.

The political establishment is pursuing a policy which demands multiple sources of armament in most areas. This means they are not dependent on any one partner but it's also a double edged sword in terms of logistics and interoperability, although the EAF has a lot of experience with this. Reason two. 

So by 2020 and the introduction of new types the EAF will have three fighter types; F-16 MiG -35 Rafale

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ~Phoenix~

The SC said:


> 6 of them in the end of 2016, along with 6 KA-52, not far from that 3 other Rafale..





Frogman said:


> First delivery slated for Q1 2017
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Flag raising ceremony on ENS Anwar El Sadat L1020 in preparation for its journey to Egypt after crew training and sea trials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=950211455091324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=950191441759992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 335287
> View attachment 335288
> View attachment 335289
> View attachment 335290
> View attachment 335291
> View attachment 335292
> View attachment 335293
> View attachment 335294



Thanks for info and I hope that Egypt will kick Israeli @$$ in actual war...And btw,congrats for the carrier or whatever it looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

The #*EgyptianNavy* in 2016 (update)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

monitor said:


> The #*EgyptianNavy* in 2016 (update)




Israel will pee and poop in their pants seeing this fleet.


----------



## Frogman

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1402793713082721






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774960163853918209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

~Phoenix~ said:


> Israel will pee and poop in their pants seeing this fleet.


My friend, *i think* Israel has enough weapons and us support to challenge all the Middle east country. and it,s Air force is the key of it,s Power core.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

masud said:


> My friend, *i think* Israel has enough weapons and us support to challenge all the Middle east country. and it,s Air force is the key of it,s Power core.








Saudi and Kuwaiti EuroFighter Typhoons and Egypt's Dassault Rafaels are stronger than F-35Is...SA has F-15 SAs and Egypt has MiG-35 to take down Israeli F-15s....And all the F-16s of ME countries can easily take care of Israeli ones...


----------



## masud

~Phoenix~ said:


> View attachment 335551
> 
> 
> Saudi and Kuwaiti EuroFighter Typhoons and Egypt's Dassault Rafaels are stronger than F-35Is...SA has F-15 SAs and Egypt has MiG-35 to take down Israeli F-15s....And all the F-16s of ME countries can easily take care of Israeli ones...


you think saudi will fight with israel? then my friend i think you are wrong and there is no united muslim ummha.........every country for it,s own.


----------



## ~Phoenix~

masud said:


> you think saudi will fight with israel? then my friend i think you are wrong and there is no united muslim ummha.........every country for it,s own.



Algeria has Su-30s and MiG-29s to take care of Israeli F-15s and F-16s respectively.
Then why Saudi is militiarized? I don't see any threat for them...and defeating Iran is just their wet dream.


----------



## Zarvan

http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4370
*DCNS Launched the First GOWIND 2500 Corvette for the Egyptian Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jayhawk

masud said:


> My friend, *i think* Israel has enough weapons and us support to challenge all the Middle east country. and it,s Air force is the key of it,s Power core.



My friend, the only big weapon that Israel has that can beat the entire middle east is USA....thats it. Hell even a country like Lesotho...which i dont think they have much at all militery wise can beat the entire middle east if only they have one ultimate weapon...USA. 

So its very important that AIPAC lives, then Israel lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

saad_hawk said:


> My friend, the only big weapon that Israel has that can beat the entire middle east is USA....thats it. Hell even a country like Lesotho...which i dont think they have much at all militery wise can beat the entire middle east if only they have one ultimate weapon...USA.
> 
> So its very important that AIPAC lives, then Israel lives.



Don't we have Russia and China backing us up?


----------



## Vergennes

@Frogman @Amir_Pharaoh @Mahmoud_EGY @MICA @Taygibay @Amun etc.

Yes !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Taygibay

It really looks like a light frigate!
Corsairs would have liked that ship!




Great day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

F971 Segm Al Fateh Gowind Class corvette. The first of four corvettes ordered by the Egyptian Navy with the other three being built in the Alexandria dockyard. Delivery of F971 Al-Fateh is slated for 2017.

F971 now shares the name of a Z Class destroyer that was previously in Egyptian service.

Expected names and delivery dates for the other three:

F972 Marsa Matrouh (2018)
F973 Port Said (2019)
F974 (2020)










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=952200524892417






















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*State Dept. approves possible radar sale to Egypt*
Possible sale of U.S. radars to Egypt wins State Department approval.






WASHINGTON, Sept. 19 (UPI) -- Egypt has received U.S. State Department approval for the acquisition of Sentinel AN/MPQ-64F1 radars through the U.S. Foreign Military Sales program.

The possible sale -- together with related equipment, training and support -- would carry a price tag of about $70 million.

"The Government of Egypt intends to expand its existing air defense architecture to counter threats posed by air attack," the U.S. Defense Security Cooperation Agency said in a required notification to Congress. "This will contribute to Egypt's military goal of updating its capabilities while further enhancing interoperability among Egypt, the United States, and other allies."

DSCA is the Pentagon agency that manages the FMS program.

Specifically covered by the proposed sales package are eight Sentinel AN/MPQ-64F1 radars and software and training, spares and support equipment, technical manuals, Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio System (SINCGARS) VRC-92E Radios, 16 High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles with shelter carrier kit, U.S. Government and contractor support, training and other associated support, equipment and services.

The principal contractor would be Thales Raytheon Systems. Ten U.S. Government or contractor representatives would be required to travel to Egypt for a period of 8 weeks for equipment checkout and training.

http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Se...dar-sale-to-Egypt/5061474315647/?spt=hs&or=si

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Egyptian Air Defence already operates 12 AN/MPQ-64 Sentinel radars which were ordered in 2002. It also has the capability to carry out depot level maintenance and technical support as well as producing spare parts since 2010.

The Improved Sentinel (AN/MPQ-64F1) will improve on the already excellent radar in Egyptian service.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Timur

~Phoenix~ said:


> I hope that Egypt will kick Israeli @$$ in actual war





~Phoenix~ said:


> Israel will pee and poop in their pants seeing this fleet.



really? in what a world are you living? israel will kick anybody in ME to stoneage if they want.. and besides their military wtf why should egypt kick israeli *** they have since sissi really good realationship compared to the past.. they wont bite israel..
specially when israel backs up sissi



~Phoenix~ said:


> Don't we have Russia and China backing us up?


you really live in an illusion.. this is actually a good joke.. you made my day friend 

some good answers and he is actually very right:


masud said:


> My friend, *i think* Israel has enough weapons and us support to challenge all the Middle east country. and it,s Air force is the key of it,s Power core.





masud said:


> you think saudi will fight with israel? then my friend i think you are wrong and there is no united muslim ummha.........every country for it,s own.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayhawk

~Phoenix~ said:


> Don't we have Russia and China backing us up?



Look this is Egyptian Armed Forces thread, so i really dont want to discuss bangladesh...but to your question quick response................................................................................hahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhaha, HELL NAW, we on our own boy.

By the way Congrats to Egypt, you guys got some nice toys now. Hopefully some new pic or VDOs of Mistral. Thanks and good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mekawy

Mistral 1010 "Nasser" with FREMM "tahya misr"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

ENS Anwar Sadat and Gamal Abdel Nasser Mistral Class LHD


----------



## Frogman

Inspection of the 6th Armoured Division (2nd Army) in commemoration of the October war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=909725995825050




Unforgettable Days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

*State Dept. approves missile warning system sale to Egypt*
Sale would involve common missile warning system for several types of helicopter.

By Geoff Ziezulewicz | Oct. 7, 2016 at 10:09 AM 


WASHINGTON, Oct. 7 (UPI) -- The U.S. State Department has approved a proposed $81 million sale of common missile warning systems to Egypt for several types of helicopters.

The sale would involve warning systems for the AH-64E Apache, UH-60 Blackhawk and CH-47 Chinook helicopters, as well as related equipment, training and support, the Defense Security Cooperation Agency said in a statement Friday.

Congress was notified of the potential sale Thursday.

The sale would involve 67 AN/AAR-57 common missile warning systems, as well as installation and integration, installation mounting kits, countermeasure dispenser test sets, technical assistance, U.S. government training and contractor training, publications and technical documents, quality assurance and other related logistics and program support elements.

It would equip the Egyptian air force's multimission helicopter fleet with a detection system for infrared missile threats.

Prime contractors would be BAE Systems and DynCorp.

http://www.upi.com/Business_News/Se...e-warning-system-sale-to-Egypt/9931475844908/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

*Egypt receives another MRAP consignment*
*Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
30 September 2016







Egypt has received a second consignment of mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) armoured vehicles from the United States, the Egyptian Ministry of Defence announced on 29 September.

The delivery of the first consignment was announced in May. The numbers of vehicles in the two deliveries have not been revealed.

The US Defense Security Co-operation Agency's (DSCA's) Excess Defense Articles (EDA) database shows the transfer of 762 MRAPs to Egypt has been approved: 400 Caiman MRAPs, 260 RG-33 MRAPs, 90 RG-33L armoured ambulances, and 12 Maxxpro MRAP recovery vehicles.

http://www.janes.com/article/64222/egypt-receives-another-mrap-consignment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Ex Fateh 25 combined arms live fire exercise carried out by mechanised formations from the Central Military Region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nice pics... 

As i well wisher i hope Egypt rather than buying off the shelf actually builds its own industrial setup... should start with acquiring licensed production of its imports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

After CH-4 Egypt also reveals its WingLoong Drone



Frogman said:


> View attachment 343005
> View attachment 343006
> View attachment 343007
> View attachment 343008
> View attachment 343009
> View attachment 343010
> View attachment 343011
> View attachment 343012


Any plan to replace AK with some new rifle ??????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Zarvan said:


> After CH-4 Egypt also reveals its WingLoong Drone
> 
> 
> Any plan to replace AK with some new rifle ??????????



That feeling when it should have been TAI Anka...


----------



## royalharris

BordoEnes said:


> That feeling when it should have been TAI Anka...


When your drone is really good, there will be customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Egypt displays South African EW system*





A South African made GSY2210 electronic warfare system was displayed in the Egyptian military parade on 5 October. Source: AL-Hayah TV
The Egyptian Armed Forces displayed a new mobile electronic warfare (EW) system for the first time during a parade marking the October 1973 war with Israel.

The system was labelled as the GSY2210 and the announcer for the television coverage of the parade said it was a radio communications reconnaissance and jamming system that had been made in South Africa and entered Egyptian service in 2011.

While the GSY2210 has never been heard of before, the GSY 1450, GSY 1501 and GSY 1800 systems were made by the South African company Grintek Ewation, which is now GEW Technologies.




(98 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/64618/egypt-displays-south-african-ew-system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egyptian F-16 fleet will be upgraded to V (Viper version), announced by Egyptian Air force chief.. with the newest weapons and missiles..
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





The latest version of the F-16 Fighting Falcon, the F-16V, just concluded its first test flight successfully. This latest iteration of the iconic fighter includes a new radar system, stealth detection capability, and electronics designed keep the fighter, which debuted in 1974, up-to-date and flying for the next 20 years.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/news/a17874/f-16v-first-flight/



F-16V – The Most Technologically Advanced 4th Generation Fighter in the World

The Lockheed Martin F-16V configuration provides relevant combat capabilities in a scalable and affordable package. The core of the F-16V configuration is an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, a modern commercial off-the-shelf (COTS)-based avionics subsystem, a large-format, high-resolution display; and a high-volume, high-speed data bus. Operational capabilities are enhanced through:


A Link-16 Theater Data Link
The Sniper Advanced Targeting Pod
Advanced Weapons 

Precision GPS navigation and 

Auto Ground Collision Avoidance System
Multinational Approach

Lockheed Martin leverages its F-16 experience to increase the commonality and interoperability of F-16 fleets around the world.

International F-16 upgrade programs combine the requirements of many customers for long-term cost savings through commonality and interoperability.

F-16 avionics upgrades can be integrated quickly, affordably and effectively by leveraging on-going Foreign Military Sales (FMS) investments in F-16 modernization.






http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/products/f16.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

EAF Bombs in Sinai last night as due to last night Attack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=5Lf9dGN_YQs&app=desktop

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force - Higher in the Sake of Glory - Arrows protecting the heart of the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force - Higher in the Sake of Glory - Arrows protecting the heart of the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force - Higher in the Sake of Glory - Arrows protecting the heart of the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force - Higher in the Sake of Glory - Arrows protecting the heart of the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force - Higher in the Sake of Glory - Arrows protecting the heart of the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force - Higher in the Sake of Glory - Arrows protecting the heart of the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force - Higher in the Sake of Glory - Arrows protecting the heart of the nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

EAF F-16 low fly during annual Fighter Weapons School 2016 (SOT 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 low flying during annual Fighter Weapons School 2016 (SOT 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Amir_Pharaoh and Frogman and Mica and Tye and all the members who have positively contributed to this thread, I saute you and thank you very much for all the EXCELLENT photos and updates and contributions. I've been lurking around for a a short time but didn't take me long to join because there is some great stuff here on the great Egyptian Military! Thank you all!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Amir_Pharaoh and Frogman and Mica and Tye and all the members who have positively contributed to this thread, I saute you and thank you very much for all the EXCELLENT photos and updates and contributions. I've been lurking around for a a short time but didn't take me long to join because there is some great stuff here on the great Egyptian Military! Thank you all!



You wouldn't be a Goimg I knew once on a certain Iranian defence forum would you


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> You wouldn't be a Goimg I knew once on a certain Iranian defence forum would you



Yes sir, that would be me! I knew I recognized a few members here from there.


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes sir, that would be me! I knew I recognized a few members here from there.



Fenak men zaman yaragel wa7ashteny wallahi! 

Still have some fond memories of the old forum but it was no real surprise that it died. Welcome to PDF ya pahsa 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Russian VDV arrive for Ex "Protectors of Friendship 2016" with the Egyptian Paratroopers. The Ex will take place in the Western Military Region and will involve over 1000 troops from both sides alongside dozens of aircraft and armoured vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

HMS Ocean has docked at the Ras Elteneen (Dragon's Head) Naval base in Alexandria ahead of joint drills with the Egyptian Navy 

Ocean, the flagship of Her Majesty's Navy is currently on a 7 month deployment to the Middle East as part of the inaugural Joint Expeditionary Force (Maritime) (JEF(M)) Task Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Fenak men zaman yaragel wa7ashteny wallahi!
> 
> Still have some fond memories of the old forum but it was no real surprise that it died. Welcome to PDF ya pahsa
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Enta el wa7ashtini gedan!

Excellent pics and very happy to see the the Russians helping out and bringing their other helo carrier as well


----------



## MICA

Egyptian Armed Forces begin an extensive campaign to raid several northern and central regions of Sinai ..


----------



## Gomig-21

That's what we need to do, MICA, send out a very large contingency of specifically designated military to cleanse that disease completely and in a very swift and hard manner with minimal casualties because you know those subhuman creatures will be hiding in populated areas. So it will be a very difficult operation and will take some time but it can't be done with one police post here and there and inexperienced police or even military squads that get killed, unfortunately like what happened a few days ago.

BTW, I love how Sissi's Blackhawk was aboard the Mistral as it went through the Suez Canal and I also like how it's accompanied by that Apache for protection. It's easy to miss it but it's there and that is the way it should be done along with other types of unseen protection.



Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Force - Higher in the Sake of Glory - Arrows protecting the heart of the nation
> 
> https://defence.pk/attachments/eaf17-png.343754/



Really like this pic with the other Rafales turning away, perfect timing for the shot. Also like the small roundel on those very cool looking oxygen masks.
Glad we don't have to put those orange swaths on the non-US aircraft.
I also read the upgrade to the Viper status and hope there is something in there about the AIM-120 which has now been upgraded to AIM-135 but I believe those are reserved for the US stealth planes if I'm not mistaken. I could be wrong but without the CISMOA signed, it's probably doubtful. I just think that even with the Rafales and the new MiGs, by the time the training is complete it would be nice to have some if not most of the Vipers capable of firing that missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Egyptian Armed Forces begin an extensive campaign to raid several northern and central regions of Sinai ..






The Egyptian Russian Bilateral Exercise (Protectors of Friendship 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

lol, awesome stuff. If you pause the 2nd video @ minute .32 you'll notice the Russians are dropping these combat vehicles (BMD-2) and armored carriers BTRD's with 10 large parachutes and another 7 or more smaller ones closer to the units. You can also see them coming out of the aircraft @ .37.






They also brought a few ATV's to play in the desert instead of snow all the time! 











It would be nice to get a couple of those IL-76's for long range refueling missions. I believe their range is a bit greater than the C-130.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> That's what we need to do, MICA, send out a very large contingency of specifically designated military to cleanse that disease completely and in a very swift and hard manner with minimal casualties because you know those subhuman creatures will be hiding in populated areas.



I'm afraid it's far more complicated than that due to systemic failures within the Armed Forces that span decades and the difficulty of the human terrain.

Apart from being woefully under equipped and under trained for this sort of operation there is a rather glaring mistake in strategy. Merely increasing the number or type of troops deployed will do little to 'solve' the problem.

The Armed Forces and Interior are still somehow convinced that traditional policing methods will eradicate the problem when it clearly doesn't work.

Static checkpoints are far too vulnerable with very little physical protection and a lack of firepower making them susceptible to SVBIEDs. They are often cut off from reinforcement by placing IEDs on route and so there's a over reliance on air power to repel attacks, by that time the position would have already been over run.

Another issue is a lack of light infantry. The entire Army being mechanised may have advantages in a conventional conflict but in the Sinai it falls flat on its face. APCs are stuck to patrolling the same routes (susceptible to IED) and are pretty crap for recce or fighting patrols in general let alone raids.

This brings me to my biggest frustration. A lack of structured sub company formations given freedom on a tactical level working out of forward operating bases with independent ISTAR assets. The Egyptian Army has always been top heavy but the lack of 'mission command' severely hampers our efforts.

I could honestly rant for ages about things as trivial as cam and concealment so I'm going to cut it short. When the US warned Tantawi that we should focus on COIN they were right but in our own pigheadedness we thought we were right as always, although hindsight is 20/20.




Gomig-21 said:


> Glad we don't have to put those orange swaths on the non-US aircraft.



Bas kan lazem nehot 3aleha touch Masry so we put Tahy Misr on it in a large ugly white font  makes it look like a toc toc



Gomig-21 said:


> I also read the upgrade to the Viper status and hope there is something in there about the AIM-120 which has now been upgraded to AIM-135 but I believe those are reserved for the US stealth planes if I'm not mistaken. I could be wrong but without the CISMOA signed, it's probably doubtful. I just think that even with the Rafales and the new MiGs, by the time the training is complete it would be nice to have some if not most of the Vipers capable of firing that missile.



The AIM-120D I believe is the new variant/designation for the F-35. I think I also read somewhere that they're contemplating integration of the MBDA Meteor.




Gomig-21 said:


> lol, awesome stuff. If you pause the 2nd video @ minute .32 you'll notice the Russians are dropping these combat vehicles (BMD-2) and armored carriers BTRD's with 10 large parachutes and another 7 or more smaller ones closer to the units. You can also see them coming out of the aircraft @ .37



If we're seriously considering expeditionary warfare this would be a great capability. Here in the UK we look at the Russians with envy in this regard. They're the only people that can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Protectors of Friendship between Egyptian Paratroopers and the Russian VDV










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=975838342528635

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Protectors of Friendship between Egyptian Paratroopers and the Russian VDV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Protectors of Friendship between Egyptian Paratroopers and the Russian VDV

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Love this guy hahaha. Good stuff.


----------



## mekawy

Frogman said:


> HMS Ocean has docked at the Ras Elteneen (Dragon's Head) Naval base in Alexandria ahead of joint drills with the Egyptian Navy



Ras el teen my friend not elteneen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

End of Protectors of Friendship 2016 Exercise ..


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Is Egypt going to upgrade all its F-16 to V version?
When the SU-35 are due? (Egyptian TV said a deal was signed for 29 SU;s with ni precision on SU-30 MK or SU-35)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

The SC said:


> Is Egypt going to upgrade all its F-16 to V version?
> When the SU-35 are due? (Egyptian TV said a deal was signed for 29 SU;s with ni precision on SU-30 MK or SU-35)




Mig 29's SMT (46-50)


----------



## The SC

flamer84 said:


> Mig 29's SMT (46-50)


It is MIG 35, the export version/ special Egyptian editon (52 to be exact 46 plus 6 dual seats) and not the SMT the M2..but I am not talking about that , there are 29 SUs coming, it was announced in an overall deal with Russia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is MIG 35, the export version/ special Egyptian editon (52 to be exact 46 plus 6 dual seats) and not the SMT the M2..but I am not talking about that , there are 29 SUs coming, it was announced in an overall deal with Russia..



With this country of ours, I will only believe it when I see it!


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dani958

every thing developed in eygapt


----------



## Zarvan

I was talking to an Egyptian brother on twitter who usually tweets about Egyptian Military matters. He said that Egypt could be inducting AK-103 as its new Assault Rifle. Is he right ????
@Frogman @EgyptianAmerican @MICA @Gomig-21


----------



## MICA

Zarvan said:


> I was talking to an Egyptian brother on twitter who usually tweets about Egyptian Military matters. He said that Egypt could be inducting AK-103 as its new Assault Rifle. Is he right ????
> @Frogman @EgyptianAmerican @MICA @Gomig-21



the police already got it , maybe it will be inducted just if they managed to get a license to produce it locally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> I was talking to an Egyptian brother on twitter who usually tweets about Egyptian Military matters. He said that Egypt could be inducting AK-103 as its new Assault Rifle. Is he right ????
> @Frogman @EgyptianAmerican @MICA @Gomig-21



MICA is probably right, I haven't seen any pics of it in use but he might've witnessed it by eye, (MICA, would love to see a pic if you have one ) but from what I've seen with the police (at least more of the special, elite units) is that they're operating the Barreta AR70/90.
















For the common police units, what MICA said is most likely correct because it's time to replace the venerable AK-47 and Maadi Misr (AK copy license built in Egypt) to the 103 but probably only if it is also license built in Egypt because the entire general army is still using the AK-47 and desperately needs a better replacement that is still 7.62 mm. to keep the stockpile and production of the amo the same. Some even carry the Romanian variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

the police got a wide range of arms some but the most common ones AK-47 - AR70/90 - Cz scorpion and Mp5 but lately the Ak-103 was revealed in some pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Deploying to Jordan for Ex Aqaba 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Work on the Gowind Class Fateh 971 destined for the Egyptian Navy reaches yet another milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian troops arrive in Jordan for Ex Aqaba 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Very cool video of the Gowind radar tower installation, Froggie. When you think of the degree of difficulty to pick that radar tower up with 2 separate cranes and probably 2 separate operators and be in sync and keep it level and not tilt it to one side enough to drop it, let alone even tilt it a little is really a testament to how well those guys are at operating those cranes perfectly. That was very impressive to see because typically you would see something like that done with a single crane, not 2. BTW, what was your username on that old, defunct forum? I'm trying to figure out who is who lol. 



Zarvan said:


>



Cool pics, thanks, Zarvan! Always double clipped in almost all the pics, even the tourist policeman. You don't see that with too many armies or even police forces. You would hope that they wouldn't need to spray so many bullets so quickly!


----------



## Zarvan

Gomig-21 said:


> Very cool video of the Gowind radar tower installation, Froggie. When you think of the degree of difficulty to pick that radar tower up with 2 separate cranes and probably 2 separate operators and be in sync and keep it level and not tilt it to one side enough to drop it, let alone even tilt it a little is really a testament to how well those guys are at operating those cranes perfectly. That was very impressive to see because typically you would see something like that done with a single crane, not 2. BTW, what was your username on that old, defunct forum? I'm trying to figure out who is who lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool pics, thanks, Zarvan! Always double clipped in almost all the pics, even the tourist policeman. You don't see that with too many armies or even police forces. You would hope that they wouldn't need to spray so many bullets so quickly!


I am taking these pictures from a twitter account of Egyptian brother who I am following. He has some really cool pictures and post everyday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Anti terrorism operations sinai
27th October




1st November




3rd November




6th November




9th November




MRAP sinai




The New fahad




The last two pics are taken from another forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, what was your username on that old, defunct forum? I'm trying to figure out who is who lol.



I've always been Froggie. Not really sure why because I've always been pants in the water, infantry is good enough for me. Should probably change my username to Grunt or Dof3a.


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> I've always been Froggie. Not really sure why because I've always been pants in the water, infantry is good enough for me. Should probably change my username to Grunt or Dof3a.



Dof3a would suit you


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> I've always been Froggie. Not really sure why because I've always been pants in the water, infantry is good enough for me. Should probably change my username to Grunt or Dof3a.



No, IDF had a guy from the US named Frogman who would participate a lot in the EAF thread because he enjoyed building models of Egyptian MiGs and show them. He would post some rare photos too until someone used them and put their own watermark on them, then he got really upset lol and deleted a lot of them. I forget the guy from Egypt who took the pics and it was harmless and put 73 Historians on them but that's who I thought you were.


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> Dof3a would suit you



Rooh el3ab kata be3eed 3an hena yala 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egyptian Air Force F-16C in Greece.

Egypt has deployed 4 F-16 fighters for joint exercise with the Hellenic Air Force Tactical Weapons School and to conduct joint combat air patrols over the Agean.

The Egyptian F-16s are from the 272nd Multirole Tactical Fighter Wing's 77th "Fighting Bats" Tactical Fighter Squadron based in Jiyanklis.




















Gomig-21 said:


> No, IDF had a guy from the US named Frogman who would participate a lot in the EAF thread because he enjoyed building models of Egyptian MiGs and show them. He would post some rare photos too until someone used them and put their own watermark on them, then he got really upset lol and deleted a lot of them. I forget the guy from Egypt who took the pics and it was harmless and put 73 Historians on them but that's who I thought you were.



I'm the guy who always used to argue with Vane. Had a nuclear bomb doing the peace sign as my display picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Frogman said:


> Rooh el3ab kata be3eed 3an hena yala
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Egyptian Air Force F-16C in Greece.
> 
> Egypt has deployed 4 F-16 fighters for joint exercise with the Hellenic Air Force Tactical Weapons School and to conduct joint combat air patrols over the Agean.
> 
> The Egyptian F-16s are from the 272nd Multirole Tactical Fighter Wing's 77th "Fighting Bats" Tactical Fighter Squadron based in Jiyanklis.
> 
> View attachment 350702
> View attachment 350705
> View attachment 350706
> View attachment 350707
> View attachment 350708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the guy who always used to argue with Vane. Had a nuclear bomb doing the peace sign as my display picture.




Do you think Egypt will get more Military aid and access to better weapons now that Sissi is in a good position with Trump?


----------



## Frogman

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Do you think Egypt will get more Military aid and access to better weapons now that Sissi is in a good position with Trump?



Unsure. There may be a rise in line with inflation and the Israeli bump. I would guess Trump and the US are still comitted to providing the Israelis a qualatative and quantative edge in order to maintain the balance of power.

Hopefully the US does release some crucial kit though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Do you think Egypt will get more Military aid and access to better weapons now that Sissi is in a good position with Trump?



I'm curious why you said "Sissi is in a good position with Trump?" I haven't heard or seen anything that suggests that (and I'm not arguing your point at all, BTW, ) just wondering why you think that because everything I've seen and heard leads to the opposite as far as listening to that guy throughout the entire campaign - stopping Muslims from entering the country until there is a way to make sure they are not a threat - he ran that concept the entire time and Hillary was completely against that. Any US president that gets elected will always favor Israel because of AIPAC and never give Egypt anything that comes close to what Israel would get. It's been that way since 1980 or whenever. I'm not even sure what he will do with US/Saudi relations and the oil that comes out of there to the US. Not just that, but this guy wants to end the US paying other countries for any kind of help or aid. He wants NATO to put in their share, South Korea and Japan to get nukes and defend themselves against North Korea and wants to cut the US foreign aid budget as much as he can. So that's why I was wondering where you heard about a Sissi-Trump good relations. This guy is the complete opposite of wanting to help any country (except Israel and maybe Russia) but especially any Arab/Muslim country even if it's fighting terrorism itself.



Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Force F-16C in Greece.
> 
> Egypt has deployed 4 F-16 fighters for joint exercise with the Hellenic Air Force Tactical Weapons School and to conduct joint combat air patrols over the Agean.
> 
> The Egyptian F-16s are from the 272nd Multirole Tactical Fighter Wing's 77th "Fighting Bats" Tactical Fighter Squadron based in Jiyanklis.








Great pics. Love how well maintained the EAF F-16s are. BTW, those smoked, bubble canopies are so cool looking and a lot of people used to think that they are anti-glare, when in fact they're more so for radar absorbent/deflect.



Frogman said:


> I'm the guy who always used to argue with Vane. Had a nuclear bomb doing the peace sign as my display picture.



I miss Vane lol. He was one funny goofball. I don't remember who you were bro. Maybe send me a PM with the old username if you don't want to post it. I'm very curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm curious why you said "Sissi is in a good position with Trump?" I haven't heard or seen anything that suggests that (and I'm not arguing your point at all, BTW, ) just wondering why you think that because everything I've seen and heard leads to the opposite as far as listening to that guy throughout the entire campaign - stopping Muslims from entering the country until there is a way to make sure they are not a threat - he ran that concept the entire time and Hillary was completely against that. Any US president that gets elected will always favor Israel because of AIPAC and never give Egypt anything that comes close to what Israel would get. It's been that way since 1980 or whenever. I'm not even sure what he will do with US/Saudi relations and the oil that comes out of there to the US. Not just that, but this guy wants to end the US paying other countries for any kind of help or aid. He wants NATO to put in their share, South Korea and Japan to get nukes and defend themselves against North Korea and wants to cut the US foreign aid budget as much as he can. So that's why I was wondering where you heard about a Sissi-Trump good relations. This guy is the complete opposite of wanting to help any country (except Israel and maybe Russia) but especially any Arab/Muslim country even if it's fighting terrorism itself.




Sissi actually praised Trump before he won the election.

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/09/egypt-president-sisi-trump-228451

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/21/us/egyptian-president-abdel-fattah-el-sisi-erin-burnett-outfront-cnn/


"Mr. Trump expressed to President el-Sisi his strong support for Egypt’s war on terrorism, and how under a Trump Administration, the United States of America will be a loyal friend, not simply an ally, that Egypt can count on in the days and years ahead,"

Taken from - https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...man-what-happened-next-will-not-surprise-you/

I don't like Trump but who knows what we get out of it? Maybe some AIM-120s? Wishful thinking I know.



Gomig-21 said:


> Love how well maintained the EAF F-16s ar



I think we need more diversity in our aircraft. I feel like we need something more then the F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Sissi actually praised Trump before he won the election.
> 
> "Mr. Trump expressed to President el-Sisi his strong support for Egypt’s war on terrorism, and how under a Trump Administration, the United States of America will be a loyal friend, not simply an ally, that Egypt can count on in the days and years ahead,"
> 
> I don't like Trump but who knows what we get out of it? Maybe some AIM-120s? Wishful thinking I know.
> 
> I think we need more diversity in our aircraft. I feel like we need something more then the F-16.



Very cool, thanks for posting that. I usually pass on most of Erin Burnett's stuff which explains why I might've missed that but thanks for posting it. That is very interesting and now that I think of it, praising dictators lol is a strong suit for Trump. Also, Hillary has been quite vocal against Egypt in the past with regards to Egypt trading or exposing US made weapons to China. Possibly letting them take a close look at a few F-16's I'm not sure what it was exactly. She was front and center about that and wasn't very happy and is/was actually a HUGE supporter of Israel, while Donald is also, I'm not sure he's as enthusiastic as she was. We'll see. Thanks again.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> I think we need more diversity in our aircraft. I feel like we need something more then the F-16.



I think Sissi's move to get all those Rafales and the BVR missiles with them was nothing short of brilliant! That might put some pressure on the US to start offering the AIM-120 but I seriously doubt it. Israel will jump up and down and stand on its head in protest and they'll get their way again, even with good relations although the F-35 going to Israel (and not really in huge numbers,) maybe the AIM-9X or the door opens for the upgrade to the AIM-120 but Congress has more of a saying about that than the president. But IMO with the Rafales, and possibly more in the future, the F-16's can stay relegated to their present role for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Great pics. Love how well maintained the EAF F-16s are. BTW, those smoked, bubble canopies are so cool looking and a lot of people used to think that they are anti-glare,



Someone just needs to get rid of the garish orange markings and Tahya Masr and we would be set 



Gomig-21 said:


> a lot of people used to think that they are anti-glare, when in fact they're more so for radar absorbent/deflect.



How does that work?



Gomig-21 said:


> I miss Vane lol. He was one funny goofball. I don't remember who you were bro. Maybe send me a PM with the old username if you don't want to post it. I'm very curious.



You hurt my feelings 

There was Froggy IIRC from the US who was ex-USNAF? and then there was Frogman. I joined the forum post 2011 and stayed active till after the ouster of the Muslim Brotherhood when Vane rage quit the forum. Haven't seen him about since.

I tried to search for the forum but came up with nothing. Is it not archived or anything?



Gomig-21 said:


> Hillary has been quite vocal against Egypt in the past with regards to Egypt trading or exposing US made weapons to China. Possibly letting them take a close look at a few F-16's I'm not sure what it was exactly. She was front and center about that and wasn't very happy and is/was actually a HUGE supporter of Israel, while Donald is also, I'm not sure he's as enthusiastic as she was. We'll see. Thanks again.



Egypt has racked up the most third party infractions of any US ally. The details are scarce though. The last article I read cited anonymous sources claiming we showed a Chinese delegation around a -16 AFB and possibly tested Paveway munitions against some sort of counter measure equipment they developed for ground units.

Hillary would have been all sorts of bad news for Egypt and the region. At least there's a guy in the White House who can actually have an amicable relationship with Elsisi. Obama was not good for business.


----------



## Gomig-21

I'm sorry bro, I didn't mean to hurt your feelings!  Ma3lesh 03zorni menfadlak.  Vondayaz!!! That's who I thought you were! But now I think I'm wrong with that LOL! Yes, Frogman was from the US, not Froggie that's also why I'm a bit confused. That forum went completely dead because the new owner was a tyrant and just banned people because he felt like it and made that complete bufoon Indian Guy a moderator who fought with everyone and was a complete waste of time that people just stopped posting for a long while until he probably took the loss on it and shut it down. There's no trace of it at all. 

Not sure how the smoky canopy works for radar absorbent or deflection, but if you remember Chogy on that forum, the ex F-15 pilot? He was the one who first told us about that.

I'm with you on all the other points 100%.


----------



## Frogman

Footage from Ex Aqaba 2016 with Jordan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=997671250345344








Gomig-21 said:


> maybe the AIM-9X or the door opens for the upgrade to the AIM-120 but Congress has more of a saying about that than the president. But IMO with the Rafales, and possibly more in the future, the F-16's can stay relegated to their present role for now.



The Chief of the EAF recently said they're looking to upgrade the -16s to its latest iteration (the Viper or something similar) and that would also include new armament.

To be honest I would be happy if only the AIM-9X was released. That in combination with an IRST and JCHMS would give anything in the air a run for its money.




Gomig-21 said:


> I'm sorry bro, I didn't mean to hurt your feelings!  Ma3lesh 03zorni menfadlak.  Vondayaz!!! That's who I thought you were! But now I think I'm wrong with that LOL! Yes, Frogman was from the US, not Froggie that's also why I'm a bit confused. That forum went completely dead because the new owner was a tyrant and just banned people because he felt like it and made that complete bufoon Indian Guy a moderator who fought with everyone and was a complete waste of time that people just stopped posting for a long while until he probably took the loss on it and shut it down. There's no trace of it at all.
> 
> Not sure how the smoky canopy works for radar absorbent or deflection, but if you remember Chogy on that forum, the ex F-15 pilot? He was the one who first told us about that.
> 
> I'm with you on all the other points 100%.



Mafhash haga ya rayes  Are you sure Frogman was from the US because I always remember being a Brit, either I'm being ditsy or your old age is getting to you 

Yeah it was Chogy, he was also active on this forum but a very long time ago. Welcome to the cesspool of the internet.

I think I witnessed the demise of IDF. New members couldn't sign up, Iranian members and mods were increasingly hostile and the admin as far as I can tell was either drunk or retarded half the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Divergent

That's brilliant. Just wished you open doors to the Palestians and not be aggressive towards them as they are already suffering much loss in their own backyard and further to that awaits death.


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> The Chief of the EAF recently said they're looking to upgrade the -16s to its latest iteration (the Viper or something similar) and that would also include new armament.
> 
> To be honest I would be happy if only the AIM-9X was released. That in combination with an IRST and JCHMS would give anything in the air a run for its money.



When I was quoting EgyptianAmerican, I forgot to mention the MiG-29m2 or 35 whichever it'll end up being and if it is the latter, then it could carry the R-77 but who knows if the Russians will supply those, considering their close relations with Israel. But if they do, then there's another BVR platform to compliment the MICA/Magics on the Rafales. Very nice. As far as the Viper upgrade, I'm not sure if that means an armament upgrade because I'm guessing that it involves IFF and other software that would compliment the older models and integrate them with the new Block 52's. You might be right, maybe some more precision ground munitions but I highly doubt any BVR missiles TBH. Just my opinion and I could be completely wrong with that.




Frogman said:


> Mafhash haga ya rayes  Are you sure Frogman was from the US because I always remember being a Brit, either I'm being ditsy or your old age is getting to you



Hahaha, I definitely am getting old! 



Frogman said:


> Yeah it was Chogy, he was also active on this forum but a very long time ago. Welcome to the cesspool of the internet.
> 
> I think I witnessed the demise of IDF. New members couldn't sign up, Iranian members and mods were increasingly hostile and the admin as far as I can tell was either drunk or retarded half the time.



"Cesspool?" LOL! So far I've really enjoyed this place. Too much Indian/Pakistani stuff for my taste but the forum is pretty diverse and I'm here mostly because of this thread and Middle East affairs. You guys are really up on the latest things happening in Egypt so it's great. Keep up the great work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Divergent1 said:


> That's brilliant. Just wished you open doors to the Palestians and not be aggressive towards them as they are already suffering much loss in their own backyard and further to that awaits death.



Palestine is a very sensitive issue to say the least, even if we did offer our land for them to settle in they would most likely decline. Palestinians love their homeland and I don't think they want to give up one more inch.

Egypt has had to conform to Israeli demands since we are in a very risky situation. Egypt has a failing economy,Politcal instability, Terrorism in Sinai, Libya, Ethiopia and so on. Egypt simply cannot take in millions of Palestinians in some of our most dangerous times.

Egyptians sympathize with the Palestinian cause, we really do especially since we lost 20,000 men fighting against Israel and they are our brothers but we need to take care of our own even if it means the Palestinians suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> When I was quoting EgyptianAmerican, I forgot to mention the MiG-29m2 or 35 whichever it'll end up being and if it is the latter, then it could carry the R-77 but who knows if the Russians will supply those, considering their close relations with Israel. But if they do, then there's another BVR platform to compliment the MICA/Magics on the Rafales. Very nice. As far as the Viper upgrade, I'm not sure if that means an armament upgrade because I'm guessing that it involves IFF and other software that would compliment the older models and integrate them with the new Block 52's. You might be right, maybe some more precision ground munitions but I highly doubt any BVR missiles TBH. Just my opinion and I could be completely wrong with that.



upgrading our F-16's without getting AMRAAM's and 9X would be dumb as f*ck IMO


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> upgrading our F-16's without getting AMRAAM's and 9X would be dumb as f*ck IMO



If it improves them in any way, especially with the new SABR AESA radar and some of the other items in the list, I think it would be fine TBH. Any improvements are better than none. I just personally don't think that they will include any BVR missiles that they've been holding out on forever. That's just my opinion, MICA, bro. Look how far the neighbors went to prevent 12 F-15's from being acquired a while ago. And they have always left the EAF with the SPARROW only which, of course is not in the class of the AIM-120. 

BTW, there is nothing in any of those links that mentions Egypt actually receiving this V upgrade. If you go back to the page (I think it was 190,) the Popular Mechanics link only mentions Taiwan getting it because of their issues with China and the UPI link shows a pic of an EAF F-16 at the bottom of the page but no mention of Egypt actually being part of this upgrade, only that it is available for the F-16 fleets around the world and that Lockheed Martin has been "the systems integrator of 11 countries and has successfully returned more than 1000 aircraft to operational status." Still, nothing specifically about EGY getting this upgrade.

Any other source that mentions it would be great to see. It also mentions the SNIPER advanced targeting pod which IIRC the EAF already has. I'd love to see actual mentioning of who is receiving this upgrade but the fellow who posted it (no offense) I believe, just assumed Egypt was getting this upgrade. I only understood that it is "available" for F-16 customers in 28 countries. Was there something I missed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

http://www.janes.com/article/61565/egypt-to-slep-f-16-engines 

Janes here was pretty much here talking about "V" upgrade , however this doesn't mean that we will get the "V" upgrade 100% , maybe it was just a chit chat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Palestine is a very sensitive issue to say the least, even if we did offer our land for them to settle in they would most likely decline. Palestinians love their homeland and I don't think they want to give up one more inch.
> 
> Egypt has had to conform to Israeli demands since we are in a very risky situation. Egypt has a failing economy,Politcal instability, Terrorism in Sinai, Libya, Ethiopia and so on. Egypt simply cannot take in millions of Palestinians in some of our most dangerous times.
> 
> Egyptians sympathize with the Palestinian cause, we really do especially since we lost 20,000 men fighting against Israel and they are our brothers but we need to take care of our own even if it means the Palestinians suffer.



Great post and answer to a question that gets frequently thrown at us for different reasons, but most of them are to be critical and to paint us with a certain color of negativity. It's unfortunate, but it is what it is and your post is the best way to handle that.

Another thing would be an influx of Palestinians into the Sinai or Egypt in general would be a great risk for the fight against the extremism that is in there because there would be no way to stop certain individuals coming from anywhere, pretending to be refugees and their agenda is actually terrorism which would make matters so much worst for Egypt.



MICA said:


> http://www.janes.com/article/61565/egypt-to-slep-f-16-engines
> 
> Janes here was pretty much here talking about "V" upgrade , however this doesn't mean that we will get the "V" upgrade 100% , maybe it was just a chit chat



Thanks. I remember that SLEP for actually a small amount of engine only upgrades to the point where the EAF had to request an additional order to upgrade at least 156 engines. It does mention that it could lead to other improvements but nothing specific about the V upgrade, unfortunately.
_
"Although the SLEP contract is related to a relatively small number of engines in this instance, it is likely that follow-on contracts will be awarded at later dates. It is also likely that at least a number of the Egyptian Air Force's approximately 210 F-16A-D platforms will receive additional upgrades under a wider SLEP effort to sustain them in service through to beyond 2020. Such enhancements might include an active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar, a digital 'glass' cockpit, upgraded defensive aids, datalink enhancements, and the like."_

Yeah, AESA radars would be nice and the 'digital cockpits' sound great! Upgraded defensive aids and data link enhancements also fantastic. Hope it happens. I think that's about as close as it gets. 

A lot has been happening with the armed forces, the biggest thing to me is the Rafales but the most intriguing is the Mistrals!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If it improves them in any way, especially with the new SABR AESA radar and some of the other items in the list, I think it would be fine TBH. Any improvements are better than none. I just personally don't think that they will include any BVR missiles that they've been holding out on forever. That's just my opinion, MICA, bro. Look how far the neighbors went to prevent 12 F-15's from being acquired a while ago. And they have always left the EAF with the SPARROW only which, of course is not in the class of the AIM-120.
> 
> BTW, there is nothing in any of those links that mentions Egypt actually receiving this V upgrade. If you go back to the page (I think it was 190,) the Popular Mechanics link only mentions Taiwan getting it because of their issues with China and the UPI link shows a pic of an EAF F-16 at the bottom of the page but no mention of Egypt actually being part of this upgrade, only that it is available for the F-16 fleets around the world and that Lockheed Martin has been "the systems integrator of 11 countries and has successfully returned more than 1000 aircraft to operational status." Still, nothing specifically about EGY getting this upgrade.
> 
> Any other source that mentions it would be great to see. It also mentions the SNIPER advanced targeting pod which IIRC the EAF already has. I'd love to see actual mentioning of who is receiving this upgrade but the fellow who posted it (no offense) I believe, just assumed Egypt was getting this upgrade. I only understood that it is "available" for F-16 customers in 28 countries. Was there something I missed?


The Egyptian Air chief marshal mentioned the V upgrade and the weapons that come with it in his last speech at the air academy..



EgyptianAmerican said:


> Do you think Egypt will get more Military aid and access to better weapons now that Sissi is in a good position with Trump?


Yes it was mentioned by Trump advisor on the middle east and foreign affairs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force Alpha Jets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Air chief marshal mentioned the V upgrade and the weapons that come with it in his last speech at the air academy.



Thx. Hopefully it will happen and that I'm wrong with my skepticism. 



Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Force Alpha Jets
> 
> View attachment 351738



Very nice and a rarity! 2 of them with bottle rockets also.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Thx. Hopefully it will happen and that I'm wrong with my skepticism.


One of Trump advisors said tha Donald Trump wants to help Egypt Financially and militarily, he want to increase US help to Egypt and encourage American investments there..Further, Egypt is his first destination in the Middle East.. May 2017..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> One of Trump advisors said ha Donald Trump wants to help Egypt Financially and militarily, he want to increase US help to Egypt and encourage American investments there..Further, Egypt is his first destination in the Middle East.. May 2017..



It was Obama's also, if you remember at Cairo University. Investing in Egypt would be great but when it comes to weapon's approvals, that goes through Congress and AIPAC unfortunately has a lot of influence. We shall see. Honestly I hope it ends up being true and let's hope Trump helps Egypt get back on its feet economically but without free aid as that will come with some serious conditions with a business man like that. Sissi will have to sharpen his dealing skills.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It was Obama's also, if you remember at Cairo University. Investing in Egypt would be great but when it comes to weapon's approvals, that goes through Congress and AIPAC unfortunately has a lot of influence. We shall see. Honestly I hope it ends up being true and let's hope Trump helps Egypt get back on its feet economically but without free aid as that will come with some serious conditions with a business man like that. Sissi will have to sharpen his dealing skills.


Apparently Trump wants to keep the aid and increase it.. and no one really knows what will happen this time, since both the house of rep , and congress are Republicans as well as the white house, So either AIPAC will have more influence or it might have less..This will need some analysis on its own..


----------



## Zarvan

I was debating with few Egyptians on twitter I found that Egypt has around 220 F-16 to upgrade and 200 other Jets which have to be retired soon and 100 MIG-35 and Rafale combined are not enough as replacement. Therefore they need other Jet and they think JF-17 BLOCK III can be best option because not only they can get it with TOT and the weapons package of their choice but also the BLOCK III will have latest AESA radar and other latest equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Ex Aqaba 2016 in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Ex Aqaba 2016 in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Ex Aqaba 2016 in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Ex Aqaba 2016 in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

Zarvan said:


> I was debating with few Egyptians on twitter I found that Egypt has around 220 F-16 to upgrade and 200 other Jets which have to be retired soon and 100 MIG-35 and Rafale combined are not enough as replacement. Therefore they need other Jet and they think JF-17 BLOCK III can be best option because not only they can get it with TOT and the weapons package of their choice but also the BLOCK III will have latest AESA radar and other latest equipment.


According to what we see there is no talks about the jf 17 , we are getting the mig 35 , More Rafale maybe , maybe upgrading f-16 to "V" standards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> According to what we see there is no talks about the jf 17 , we are getting the mig 35 , More Rafale maybe , maybe upgrading f-16 to "V" standards



@Zarvan 

There's very little need for a 400+ fighter Air Force with the arrival of new multi or even omni role fighters. Plus, capability gaps such as MPA, MRTT, and strat lift should be filled before any new types are introduced in my opinion.

Several fighter types with very little interchangability (even amongst blocks) is both logistically and financially diffiuclt to manage over a life time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Ex Aqaba 2016 in Jordan



Great pic, Froggie. First time I've ever seen that ordinance on a EAF F-16! Nice work.


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> Great pic, Froggie. First time I've ever seen that ordinance on a EAF F-16! Nice work.



@Frogman See ?


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> @Frogman See ?



Ok, fill me in what's the inside joke?


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Great pic, Froggie. First time I've ever seen that ordinance on a EAF F-16! Nice work.





MICA said:


> @Frogman See ?





Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, fill me in what's the inside joke?



Elbasha told me this was the first time he has seen them on Egyptian -16s as well. I told him he was wrong bas nashef demagho. Now I'm about to prove myself right. Bismallah...

Footage from 2012 showing the F-4 Phantom dropping Paveways (50s mark) and then the -16 dropping them (2:10)






More recent snaps. There's a couple more but I'm not bothered trualing for that.













Fata7o 3eneko shwaya ya regala 3eeb keda wallahi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> Elbasha told me this was the first time he has seen them on Egyptian -16s as well. I told him he was wrong bas nashef demagho. Now I'm about to prove myself right. Bismallah...
> 
> Footage from 2012 showing the F-4 Phantom dropping Paveways (50s mark) and then the -16 dropping them (2:10)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More recent snaps. There's a couple more but I'm not bothered trualing for that.
> 
> View attachment 352220
> View attachment 352221
> View attachment 352222
> 
> 
> 
> Fata7o 3eneko shwaya ya regala 3eeb keda wallahi



what a shame , because i know these shots Lol , but i am old you know and i got Alzheimer


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> what a shame , because i know these shots Lol , but i am old you know and i got Alzheimer



Teezak 7amra yalla!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> Teezak 7amra yalla!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Elbasha told me this was the first time he has seen them on Egyptian -16s as well. I told him he was wrong bas nashef demagho. Now I'm about to prove myself right. Bismallah...
> 
> Footage from 2012 showing the F-4 Phantom dropping Paveways (50s mark) and then the -16 dropping them (2:10)
> 
> Fata7o 3eneko shwaya ya regala 3eeb keda wallahi



Hahaha, helwa awi! I just don't see the FB pages because I'm not on it and I don't follow a lot of those sites, or many of the videos so it was a nice surprise and the other pics you just posted are fantastic.
Don't forget, it's only been recent that all these pics have been allowed. You remember the days where all we had were 10 pics LOL! I'm glad they're allowing more showing. A7san kedah 3an el khof we mesh 3azeen 7ad y'shoof 7aga. That mentality was bad IMO. Some stuff of course you don't let out but if it's a known package why not?

lol, I actually have seen this one before. It's nice to see it mounted, though.








Zarvan said:


> I was debating with few Egyptians on twitter I found that Egypt has around 220 F-16 to upgrade and 200 other Jets which have to be retired soon and 100 MIG-35 and Rafale combined are not enough as replacement. Therefore they need other Jet and they think JF-17 BLOCK III can be best option because not only they can get it with TOT and the weapons package of their choice but also the BLOCK III will have latest AESA radar and other latest equipment.


 
You know, Zarvan, they've been talking about the JF-17 in Egypt since before you folks had it operational! The rumors were abound and when was that, 10 years ago or something like that? We were thinking they might just go straight to China and licence build the FC-1 or it could be a cooperation licence build of the JF-17 but it never materialized or it could've just been a rumor and then came the revolution. Now Rafales, MiG-29M/M2 or 35, possibly V-upgrade like the boys are saying and the S-300V (I believe) along with the Tor Buk M-1-2 and a very dedicated air defense system that makes the need now for just enough aircraft that can perform high level missions and especially BVR ones since any potent adversary will be doing that as well. EW and jamming capabilities is a must at a very high level because you get jammed first or your electronic warfare isn't up to snuff to the enemy's and you're fighting like a blind duck. Data links and battlefield awareness along with IFF is probably the most important thing and we have what, 8 or 10 E-2C Hawkeys which the US Navy still uses effectively and we have the new satellite as well and I'm sure a few other things that every military keeps secret. So those would be the essentials. I personally think the JF-17 blck III would be a great addition to help in the replacement of the F-7's and it would be even better if it was a license-build agreement to make use of assembling in Egypt. The only problem is I think the boys are right that it probably won't happen because they're already getting a lot between the Rafales, MiGs, and KA-52'S. But anything is possible. Who thought Egypt would end up with a pair of Mistrals?!


----------



## Zarvan

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, helwa awi! I just don't see the FB pages because I'm not on it and I don't follow a lot of those sites, or many of the videos so it was a nice surprise and the other pics you just posted are fantastic.
> Don't forget, it's only been recent that all these pics have been allowed. You remember the days where all we had were 10 pics LOL! I'm glad they're allowing more showing. A7san kedah 3an el khof we mesh 3azeen 7ad y'shoof 7aga. That mentality was bad IMO. Some stuff of course you don't let out but if it's a known package why not?
> 
> lol, I actually have seen this one before. It's nice to see it mounted, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, Zarvan, they've been talking about the JF-17 in Egypt since before you folks had it operational! The rumors were abound and when was that, 10 years ago or something like that? We were thinking they might just go straight to China and licence build the FC-1 or it could be a cooperation licence build of the JF-17 but it never materialized or it could've just been a rumor and then came the revolution. Now Rafales, MiG-29M/M2 or 35, possibly V-upgrade like the boys are saying and the S-300V (I believe) along with the Tor Buk M-1-2 and a very dedicated air defense system that makes the need now for just enough aircraft that can perform high level missions and especially BVR ones since any potent adversary will be doing that as well. EW and jamming capabilities is a must at a very high level because you get jammed first or your electronic warfare isn't up to snuff to the enemy's and you're fighting like a blind duck. Data links and battlefield awareness along with IFF is probably the most important thing and we have what, 8 or 10 E-2C Hawkeys which the US Navy still uses effectively and we have the new satellite as well and I'm sure a few other things that every military keeps secret. So those would be the essentials. I personally think the JF-17 blck III would be a great addition to help in the replacement of the F-7's and it would be even better if it was a license-build agreement to make use of assembling in Egypt. The only problem is I think the boys are right that it probably won't happen because they're already getting a lot between the Rafales, MiGs, and KA-52'S. But anything is possible. Who thought Egypt would end up with a pair of Mistrals?!



I never said anything I was talking to Egyptian who has massive news about your Armed Forces and there plans. He thinks that even after upgrading 220 F-16 which you have and getting around 50 MIG 35 and may be 50 Rafale that sitll won't be enough. You need another Fighter Jet and for that I suggested and JF-17 BLOCK III he also says that would be among top options and reasons are pretty obvious. You can get JF-17 BLOCK III with TOT and with latest weapons package including the latest BVR and Air to Air Missiles being introduced by China also you can get them from South Africa and Brazil .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


> View attachment 352437
> View attachment 352438
> View attachment 352439
> View attachment 352440
> View attachment 352441


By the way the Egyptian Guy I talk with on twitter also says that Egypt is looking forward to have massive induction in area of these cargo jets. A-400 and Ukrainian Jets can come


----------



## MICA

Zarvan said:


> By the way the Egyptian Guy I talk with on twitter also says that Egypt is looking forward to have massive induction in area of these cargo jets. A-400 and Ukrainian Jets can come


this guy is just doing a copy - paste work from well known FB pages into his account on twitter and that's it 

@Frogman Great Pictures Lad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

MICA said:


> this guy is just doing a copy - paste work from well known FB pages into his account on twitter and that's it
> 
> @Frogman Great Pictures Lad


Can you give me links to those pages also twitter accounts related to Egyptian Military


----------



## MICA

Non official Page : https://www.facebook.com/EgyptMilitary/?fref=ts

Spox : https://www.facebook.com/Egy.Army.Spox/


----------



## Gomig-21

9756 looks brand spanking new.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

The new *CASA C-295M
The number to reach 24.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


>



Froggie, what's the story behind this fellow? Is this a military personnel in disguise to infiltrate or local militia working with the military?
Great pics BTW. The HET's are pretty cool and great shots of the C-130 especially the one dropping some type of cargo.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Froggie, what's the story behind this fellow? Is this a military personnel in disguise to infiltrate or local militia working with the military?
> Great pics BTW. The HET's are pretty cool and great shots of the C-130 especially the one dropping some type of cargo.
> Keep up the good work!



Playing Enemy for Egyptian and Russian paras during an exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> Froggie, what's the story behind this fellow? Is this a military personnel in disguise to infiltrate or local militia working with the military?
> Great pics BTW. The HET's are pretty cool and great shots of the C-130 especially the one dropping some type of cargo.
> Keep up the good work!



Soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Louiq XIV

Frogman said:


> View attachment 354985



I'm always happy to see your Egyptian Rafale flying. Thanks for keeping us informed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## MICA

*Egypt-Jordan joint military exercises "EL-Aqaba 2016 **"










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

EAF F-16 in Greece

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xenon54 out

Louiq XIV said:


> I'm always happy to see your Egyptian Rafale flying. Thanks for keeping us informed


How is that even related to my post? You are aware that this is a completely different thread?


----------



## MICA

Biggest Exercise happened on western borders with Live ammunition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

*Egypt-Jordan joint military exercises "EL-Aqaba 2016"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Endurance

The Egyptian Armed Forces are buying too many weapons. They bought LHD and Frigate from France. They are buying Dassault Rafale from France. They are going to buy MIG-35 from Russia. I don't even count MRAP and Tank purchases.

The question is can these Military Spending create economic problems in the future?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Endurance said:


> The Egyptian Armed Forces are buying too many weapons. They bought LHD and Frigate from France. They are buying Dassault Rafale from France. They are going to buy MIG-35 from Russia. I don't even count MRAP and Tank purchases.
> 
> The question is can these Military Spending create economic problems in the future?



Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Endurance said:


> The Egyptian Armed Forces are buying too many weapons. They bought LHD and Frigate from France. They are buying Dassault Rafale from France. They are going to buy MIG-35 from Russia. I don't even count MRAP and Tank purchases.
> 
> The question is can these Military Spending create economic problems in the future?


No. they won't..Egypt has 2 huge Gas reserves not far from its shores, just got 12 billion$ IMF loan to deal with its urgent economic problems,, The military budget of Egypt is completely outside its civilian budget..further more, Egypt was getting weapons from the US through military aid for the last 30 years, which means that Egypt had saved over 30 billion$ on its defense procurements..and what we have seen till now in new procurements doesn't exceed 10 billion$, they might be more procurements in the near future, like adding 12 more Rafale fighters and other platforms, not exceeding another 5 billion$..which will let us conclude that Egypt might have diverted some 15 billion $ from its savings from the military budget to the civilian budget hence stimulating the Economy.. the results will obviously take some time (short to medium term) to be seen and felt, there are many mega projects going on in Egypt right now worth more than 100 billion $,
All this is without tapping into the huge Gas reserves yet..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So Egypt will be using this to help Assad and Syria now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> So Egypt will be using this to help Assad and Syria now ?




I don't believe so

@Frogman what do you think?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

By the way has the ship been transferred already to Egypt ?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> By the way has the ship been transferred already to Egypt ?



I believe one has been delivered, not sure about the second one.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

EgyptianAmerican said:


> I believe one has been delivered, not sure about the second one.



Your getting "TWO" ?


----------



## Frogman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> So Egypt will be using this to help Assad and Syria now ?





EgyptianAmerican said:


> I don't believe so
> 
> @Frogman what do you think?





AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> By the way has the ship been transferred already to Egypt ?





AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Your getting "TWO" ?



ENS Anwar Sadat and Gamal AbdNasser Mistral class ships have been delivered to the Egyptian Navy. 

There will be no combat deployments to Syria any time soon and the Mistrals won't be operationally ready for a long time.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well certainly a great catch by Egyptian forces the two ships are certainly a Jewel in Egyptian Navy I thought there was only 1 such ship

2 Ships 


Helicopter fleet 16 x 2 = 32 Helicopters Fleet
70 x 2 Tanks = 140 Tanks

900 x 2 Troops (1800) 
Quite a Impressive Addition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

EgyptianAmerican said:


> I believe one has been delivered, not sure about the second one.


Yes, we received both of them.
No, we will not use it to help Assad.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

But technically if there was a Hypothetical need , Egypt could activate 2 ships to Land 1800 Troops inside Syria and 30-40 Helicopter Gunship on a point attack

You do have such capability now to launch attacks from Sea platform

Or drop 140 Tanks benhind enemy Line from sea route


----------



## Amun

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well certainly a great catch by Egyptian forces the two ships are certainly a Jewel in Egyptian Navy I thought there was only 1 such ship
> 
> 2 Ships
> 
> 
> Helicopter fleet 16 x 2 = 32 Helicopters Fleet
> 70 x 2 Tanks = 140 Tanks
> 
> 900 x 2 Troops (1800)
> Quite a Impressive Addition


There will be 2 fleets.....one in the Medeterinian ( North) and the other is in the Red Sea (East).. And I believe that each one of theme will have a strik force including 2 corvettes,1 AD Frigate, 1 multi-purpose frigate, 1-2 submarines and 1 for logistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> But technically if there was a Hypothetical need , Egypt could activate 2 ships to Land 1800 Troops inside Syria and 30-40 Helicopter Gunship on a point attack
> 
> You do have such capability now to launch attacks from Sea platform
> 
> Or drop 140 Tanks benhind enemy Line from sea route


This will not happen...Egypt doesn't need to interfere military ... Only politically.
We don't need more blood shed for our brothers and sisters in Syria..(Asad,Russia,Turkey,Daesh,Nosra ,Us, Europe and Qatar are enough).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Amun said:


> This will not happen...Egypt doesn't need to interfere military ... Only politically.
> We don't need more blood shed for our brothers and sisters in Syria..(Asad,Russia,Turkey,Daesh,Nosra ,Us, zeroes and Qatar are enough).




I don't care who wins anymore. Just as long as the violence ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

This is the first time the Egyptian navy submarine has been transported from the Elbe to the Kiel Fjord.






degaussing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Egypt Goes Czech: Adopts CZ P-07 Duty pistols, CZ Scorpion EVO III SMG and CZ 805 BREN A1 Rifle*








Egypt has announced that it purchased 50,000 9mm CZ P-07 Duty, “several hundred” 9mm Scorpion EVO III submachine guns and an unspecified number of CZ 805 BREN A1 assault rifles from Ceska Zbrojovka (CZ) for an undisclosed sum.

Interestingly, just today I was emailed the above photo which shows two Sudanese policemen training at the Egyptian Police Academy. They are armed with the Scorpion EVO and at least the one on the right looks to have a CZ P-07 Duty strapped to his leg, making me think Egypt started getting these guns a while back but decided to hold back announcing the acquisition.




CZ P-07 Duty






CZ 805 BREN A1

_Many thanks to Ahmad for the photo and Albi for tip._

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...cz-scorpion-evo-iii-smg-cz-805-bren-a1-rifle/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Zarvan said:


> *Egypt Goes Czech: Adopts CZ P-07 Duty pistols, CZ Scorpion EVO III SMG and CZ 805 BREN A1 Rifle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt has announced that it purchased 50,000 9mm CZ P-07 Duty, “several hundred” 9mm Scorpion EVO III submachine guns and an unspecified number of CZ 805 BREN A1 assault rifles from Ceska Zbrojovka (CZ) for an undisclosed sum.
> 
> Interestingly, just today I was emailed the above photo which shows two Sudanese policemen training at the Egyptian Police Academy. They are armed with the Scorpion EVO and at least the one on the right looks to have a CZ P-07 Duty strapped to his leg, making me think Egypt started getting these guns a while back but decided to hold back announcing the acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CZ P-07 Duty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CZ 805 BREN A1
> 
> _Many thanks to Ahmad for the photo and Albi for tip._
> 
> http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...cz-scorpion-evo-iii-smg-cz-805-bren-a1-rifle/



old news Posted May 28, 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Oldies

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Lieutenant General mahmoud hegazy with Admiral Evangelos Apostolakis during Medusa 2016 Exercise between Egypt and Greece






On-board Egyptian Fremm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

By the way what exactly is the general feeling in Egypt about the whole Syria crisis ?


----------



## MICA

Medusa 2016 Exercise between Egypt and Greece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

*«Απόβαση» ΘΕΩΝ Αισθητήρες στη χώρα των Φαραώ–συμφωνία*
08/12/2016 14:14 | Κατηγορίες: Βιομηχανία & Τεχνολογία,Ελλάδα - Κύπρος 

 Αποστολή με email |


Μια ακόμα στρατηγική συνεργασία της Θέων Αισθητήρες απέδωσε «καρπούς», αυτή τη φορά στην Αίγυπτο. Η εταιρεία υπέγραψε σύμβαση για την υλοποίηση ενός προγράμματος συμπαραγωγής οργάνων νυχτερινής όρασης με την κρατική εταιρεία παραγωγής ηλεκτρο-οπτικών συστημάτων, Arab International Optronics (ΑΙΟ).

Μόνο η πρώτη φάση του προγράμματος αφορά 3.700 όργανα. Πρόκειται για τις πλέον σύγχρονες και επιχειρησιακά προηγμένες διόπτρες παθητικού τύπου, όπως αποδεικνύεται από τη ζήτηση και την προτίμηση που δείχνουν σε αυτές οι τελικοί χρήστες σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο.

*Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η Αίγυπτος διαθέτει τον μεγαλύτερο στρατό του Αραβικού κόσμου (σύμφωνα με την Global Firepower List 2016). Η συνεργασία της Θέων Αισθητήρες με το Αιγυπτιακό Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας μετρά ήδη 10 χρόνια, με τις δύο πλευρές να δηλώνουν, αλλά και να αποδεικνύεται στην πράξη, απόλυτα ικανοποιημένες από αυτήν.*

Ο Γενικός Διευθυντής της Θέων Αισθητήρες, Βασίλειος Σαββαΐδης αναφερόμενος στην υπογραφή της σύμβασης τόνισε: « Η προώθηση αυτής της συνεργασίας ενισχύθηκε και από τις επιτυχημένες συναντήσεις που διοργανώθηκαν το 2016 τόσο στην Αθήνα όσο και στο Κάιρο από το Αιγυπτιακό και Ελληνικό Υπουργείο Εθνικής Άμυνας, το οποίο ευχαριστούμε, με τη συμμετοχή εταιρειών της αμυντικής βιομηχανίας των δύο χωρών.

*»Τις ελληνικές εταιρείες συντόνισε και εκπροσώπησε επάξια ο φορέας της Ελληνικής Αμυντικής βιομηχανίας ΣΕΚΠΥ (Σύνδεσμος Ελλήνων Κατασκευαστών Αμυντικού Υλικού), τον οποίο επίσης ευχαριστούμε. Ευελπιστούμε ότι θα ακολουθήσουν συνεργασίες και για άλλες ελληνικές εταιρείες του κλάδου, τις οποίες η Θέων θα συνεχίσει να υποστηρίζει έμπρακτα στην πορεία τους μαζί με την Θέων προς τις αγορές του εξωτερικού». *

«Η υπογραφή αυτής της σύμβασης αποτελεί μία ακόμα στρατηγική συμμαχία που ακολουθεί αυτές στην Αμερική, την Αυστραλία, την Ινδονησία και την Ινδία» σχολιάζει σχετικά ο Πρόεδρος της Θέων Αισθητήρες, Κρίστιαν Χατζημηνάς και συνεχίζει: «Στους στόχους της εταιρείας συμπεριλαμβάνονται δύο ακόμα στρατηγικές συμμαχίες-Joint Ventures-στη Μέση Ανατολή και την Άπω Ανατολή καθώς και μία στη Ν. Αμερική, οι οποίες αναμένεται να ολοκληρωθούν μέσα στο 2017. Αποτελούν μέρος μιας ευρύτερης πολιτικής που αφορά στην προώθηση των προϊόντων της εταιρείας μας αλλά και των προϊόντων των στρατηγικών μας εταίρων σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο» καταλήγει ο ίδιος.

Theon Sensors "paid off", this time in Egypt. The company signed a contract to implement a night vision instrument production program with state electro-optical systems manufacturing company, Arab International Optronics (AIO). 
It is worth mentioning that Egypt has the largest army in the Arab world (according to Global Firepower List 2016). The cooperation of Theon Sensors with the Egyptian Ministry of Defense already counts 10 years, with both parties to declare and demonstrate in practice totally satisfied by it. 
http://www.defence-point.gr/news/?p=166706

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy Ex Medusa 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy to receive first of four Type 209 Submarines on 12th of December 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MICA

The first of four submarines for Egypt - «S41» - was officially handed over to the Egyptian navy on Monday in Kiel. In addition, a second submarine was named "S42" with a bottle of water from Mecca at the ceremonial ceremony. The Chief of the Egyptian Navy Vice-Admiral Osama Rabie, underlined the importance of submarines to secure Egyptian coasts and maritime economic zones. The CEO of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, Peter Feldhaus, spoke of a milestone in the cooperation with the Egyptian navy. There was no official information about the costs. The Kiel news reported that the four submarines cost about one billion euros.

























*Two Egyptian Submarines Type 209/1400 at the shipyard of thyssenkrupp Marine Systems in Kiel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

Checking the 2nd submarine "S-42"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Delivery Video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

it will be very helpfull, if some one provode details about this 2 system...............


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> it will be very helpfull, if some one provode details about this 2 system...............



120mm D-30 Howitzer mounted on a 6x6 Ural 4320 and a 130mm M-46 gun mounted on a modified Ural 4320 with an armoured cabin and satabilisers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Frogman said:


> 120mm D-30 Howitzer mounted on a 6x6 Ural 4320 and a 130mm M-46 gun mounted on a modified Ural 4320 with an armoured cabin and satabilisers.


are this system is the same catagory as
*CAESAR self-propelled howitzer?*

also want to know more about this air defence system?


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> are this system is the same catagory as
> *CAESAR self-propelled howitzer?*



Only in that it's a self propelled howitzer. The Caesar has a bigger gun (155mm) and can fire extended range full bore and rocket assisted shells. It is also fully computerised and features an automated laying system. 

The Egyptian systems are basic in design and are meant to provide increased mobility to what where traditionally towed guns. It is meant to be cheap in order to fulfill the needs of the Armed Forces and be an attractive export for the rest of Africa.



masud said:


> also want to know more about this air defence system?



Amoun is a Rayethon and Oerlikon-Contraves designed point defence anti air system. 

The system consists of two launchers each with four Sparrow 7M missiles, two Oerlikon 35mm twin cannons, and a fire control radar.

This system is exclusive to the Egyptian Armed Forces but has been exported to Kuwait as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Frogman said:


> Only in that it's a self propelled howitzer. The Caesar has a bigger gun (155mm) and can fire extended range full bore and rocket assisted shells. It is also fully computerised and features an automated laying system.
> 
> The Egyptian systems are basic in design and are meant to provide increased mobility to what where traditionally towed guns. It is meant to be cheap in order to fulfill the needs of the Armed Forces and be an attractive export for the rest of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Amoun is a Rayethon and Oerlikon-Contraves designed point defence anti air system.
> 
> The system consists of two launchers each with four Sparrow 7M missiles, two Oerlikon 35mm twin cannons, and a fire control radar.
> 
> This system is exclusive to the Egyptian Armed Forces but has been exported to Kuwait as well.


those missile more look like russian origin to me........


----------



## Frogman

masud said:


> those missile more look like russian origin to me........



Egypt does not operate the Pantsir air defence system. It operates the Shilka ZSU-23-4M5 (and earlier variants) in a similar role though.

The Amoun


----------



## masud

Frogman said:


> Egypt does not operate the Pantsir air defence system. It operates the Shilka ZSU-23-4M5 (and earlier variants) in a similar role though.
> 
> The Amoun


i am talking about this sir...........(red circal)


----------



## Gomig-21

masud said:


> i am talking about this sir...........(red circal)
> View attachment 360292



Frogman is right. The other picture is the Pantsir system, the one you posted that is mounted on the truck with the radar and missile tubes on it and Egypt doesn't operate that system. The picture above (circled in red), I believe, is the Sakr MRLS Multiple Rocket Launch System license built in Egypt and is based on the Russian BM-21 MRL (different from the Pantsir in the other picture which is an air defense system). That particular set is the the tripod based unit which is the Sakr 4. There are other ones that mount on Jeeps and trucks as well.



MICA said:


> The first of four submarines for Egypt - «S41» - was officially handed over to the Egyptian navy on Monday in Kiel. In addition, a second submarine was named "S42" with a bottle of water from Mecca at the ceremonial ceremony. The Chief of the Egyptian Navy Vice-Admiral Osama Rabie, underlined the importance of submarines to secure Egyptian coasts and maritime economic zones. The CEO of ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems, Peter Feldhaus, spoke of a milestone in the cooperation with the Egyptian navy. There was no official information about the costs. The Kiel news reported that the four submarines cost about one billion euros.
> 
> View attachment 359804
> 
> View attachment 359805
> View attachment 359806
> View attachment 359807
> View attachment 359808
> View attachment 359809
> View attachment 359810
> 
> 
> *Two Egyptian Submarines Type 209/1400 at the shipyard of thyssenkrupp Marine Systems in Kiel.*
> 
> View attachment 359811


Great stuff, MICA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Gomig-21 said:


> Frogman is right. The other picture is the Pantsir system which is mounted on the truck with the radar and missile tubes on it and Egypt doesn't operate that system. The picture above (circled in red) I believe is the Sakr MRLS Multiple Rocket launch System license built in Egypt based on the Russian BM-21 MRL (different system from the Pantsir in the other picture). That particular set is the the tripod based unit which is the Sakr 4. There are other ones that mount of Jeeps and trucks as well.
> 
> 
> Great stuff, MICA!


ok


----------



## MICA

Rafale DM16 for the Egyptian Air Force left the assembly lines of Dassault Aviation in Bordeaux-Merignac, to reach the air base 125 Istres-Le Tubé.







Before delivery to the Egyptian military authorities, Rafale two-seater will have to make some flight tests to meet the specific requirements demanded by Egyptian airmen, including the establishment of the configuration "nu-nu" , normally specific to Rafale M of Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> he picture above (circled in red), I believe, is the Sakr MRLS Multiple Rocket Launch System license built in Egypt and is based on the Russian BM-21 MRL (different from the Pantsir in the other picture which is an air defense system). That particular set is the the tripod based unit which is the Sakr 4. There are other ones that mount on Jeeps and trucks as well.





masud said:


> ok



No. It's the Amoun air defence system just stripped down for overhaul work hence the technician on the modified Sky Guard radar. Would make zero sense for rocket artillery to be in the same depot.

If you reference the systems trailer with the pictures I posted you will see that they're the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> No. It's the Amoun air defence system just stripped down for overhaul work hence the technician on the modified Sky Guard radar. Would make zero sense for rocket artillery to be in the same depot.
> 
> If you reference the systems trailer with the pictures I posted you will see that they're the same.



Yes, everything is the same except those tubes. So are you saying these yellow tubes here...






...are part of this Skyguard/Amoun system? As in inside those square, launchers? Or perhaps something they install after removing the launchers to test it? 






Looks to me like they took the square, missile tubes off and installed those yellow tubes for some interesting reason.



MICA said:


> Rafale DM16 for the Egyptian Air Force left the assembly lines of Dassault Aviation in Bordeaux-Merignac, to reach the air base 125 Istres-Le Tubé.



What a beautiful airplane.


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, everything is the same except those tubes. So are you saying these yellow tubes here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...are part of this Skyguard/Amoun system? As in inside those square, launchers? Or perhaps something they install after removing the launchers to test it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to me like they took the square, missile tubes off and installed those yellow tubes for some interesting reason.
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful airplane.


It is more like ADVANCED AMOUN to me more that Sakr MRLS.
As you see the lifted wheels just like AMOUN , the difference is in the number of launch tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> It is more like ADVANCED AMOUN to me more that Sakr MRLS.
> As you see the lifted wheels just like AMOUN , the difference is in the number of launch tubes.



And of course, the round, yellow tubes are a lot different than the larger, square launchers of the Amoun which stow a similar missile to the Apside (AIM-7 Sparrow). The tubes are what's causing all the confusion. 

So instead of guessing and getting it wrong, I found the twitter link to the video that showed the pic of those round tubes and found out that those yellow tubes are simulation weights for testing of the units. Here's the link for the Twitter account of Jeremy Binnie, who's the Middle East and Africa editor for IHS Jane's Defense weekly. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757860699779530752He actually had the picture analyzed because people were thinking it was a new system integration of the Amoun.
That explains quite a bit and Frogman was right about it being stripped. We just didn't know what those tubes were for and I stand corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Egyptian navy seized on Saturday an Iranian boat in the Red Sea that was carrying 171 kg of drugs to smuggle them into the country , a number of cellular mobiles and some US/Iranian/Pakistani currencies and other equipment was seized


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

MICA said:


> Egyptian navy seized on Saturday an Iranian boat in the Red Sea that was carrying 171 kg of drugs to smuggle them into the country , a number of cellular mobiles and some US/Iranian/Pakistani currencies and other equipment was seized



They look so poor and disheveled, poverty will make men do crazy things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

I went all the way back to page 156 until the site froze on me to see if this was posted already and didn't find anything. So if it was, I apologize, but here it goes anyway:

_Single seat (Monoplace) EM01 Rafale for the EAF seen here fresh off the Dassault Aviation assembly line in Bordeaux-Merignac, on the 1st of july 2016, will perform a few flights in Bordeaux before heading to Istres Air Force Base, where more tests will be conducted, and where the Egyptian markings will be painted on.

A precise date for the delivery of the aircraft to the Egyptian Air Force has not yet been released, but according to our information, it should be early 2017.

http://www.defens-aero.com/2016/07/photos-premier-rafale-monoplace-egyptien-pris-envol.html



















_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Egypt - Bahrain Exercise "khalid ibn al-walid"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Retro: Egyptian Air Force F4 Phantom refueling with USAF KC-135

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Looks like that pic was taken during a trip back to or from the US for maintenance during the earlier days of the Phantom in EAF service. You can tell because the Egyptian roundels are painted over and also the inner pylons are carrying travel pods (luggage containers) for the pilots on long, delivery flights. 

1994

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

K8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

How about now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


>



Your picture isn't coming up.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egyptian Air Force F-16 in Greece

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

Helwan testing facility for M1A1's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> How about now?



Nope, try saving the picture to your PC and then uploading it to PDF using the "Upload a File" option next to the "Post Reply" button.


----------



## Gomig-21

It should come in with just the URL link on the pictures icon just like all the other ones. Not sure why this one isn't. Too much work to save them and then attach them lol. 

These were on another forum claiming to be the first photos of the new Egyptian MiG-35's in production. The first 6 to be delivered in 2017. If they don't come through I'll attach them.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> It should come in with just the URL link on the pictures icon just like all the other ones. Not sure why this one isn't. Too much work to save them and then attach them lol.
> 
> These were on another forum claiming to be the first photos of the new Egyptian MiG-35's in production. The first 6 to be delivered in 2017. If they don't come through I'll attach them.
> 
> View attachment 361981
> View attachment 361982
> View attachment 361983



photos related to mig-35 prototypes which will be spec'ed for Russian air force need

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saba Ali Malik

Ancient Egyptian history is so fascinating about pyramids and mummies etc , what has been wrong with them now?


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> photos related to mig-35 prototypes which will be spec'ed for Russian air force need



Ma3lesh mesh fahem bet2oul eh? Ya3ni eh "spec'ed"? Asdak 'built' for Russian air force? These look like production units on an assembly line and not prototypes. They originally came from Sa'ka twitter account which was then posted on an Iranian news blog.


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice rare pic of an EAF L-29 Delfin at a repair facility. Note the back-seater's canopy and how it slides back and opens separately from the front one.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Mirage 2000
Seasprite

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> Ma3lesh mesh fahem bet2oul eh? Ya3ni eh "spec'ed"? Asdak 'built' for Russian air force? These look like production units on an assembly line and not prototypes. They originally came from Sa'ka twitter account which was then posted on an Iranian news blog.



Russia 3ayza mig 35 be mowasfat mo3ayna 3'er el hatgelna , fa el sherka 3amalet nos5a le russia we 3amalet 2 planes as a test bed , the photos are not new btw , and if you keep relying on that Twitter account , yeb2a hate2ra hagat keteer 3'alat


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> Russia 3ayza mig 35 be mowasfat mo3ayna 3'er el hatgelna , fa el sherka 3amalet nos5a le russia we 3amalet 2 planes as a test bed , the photos are not new btw , and if you keep relying on that Twitter account , yeb2a hate2ra hagat keteer 3'alat



Mashi ya Basha, thx for the explanation. FYI, I don't get any of my information from that particular twitter account for the reasons you mentioned. The pics were from another forum which didn't source them. So I searched for their origins and found an Iranian blog which happen to source the Twitter account. So I posted them to see if there was any validity to them. Yallah, moving on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Gomig-21 said:


> Helwan testing facility for M1A1's.


Egypt is producing M1A1 and USA is now coming up with M1A3 so How good is your M1A1 What upgradations have been done on this Tank ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Zarvan said:


> Egypt is producing M1A1 and USA is now coming up with M1A3 so How good is your M1A1 What upgradations have been done on this Tank ?



Upgrades my friend, there is no upgradations word.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Egyptian_Army

Main Battle Tank
M1A2SEP
M1A1
[23][24][25]

Built by Egypt under license since 1992 during 4 phases:
Phase I - 555 vehicles,
Phase II - 200 vehicles,
Phase III - 125 vehicles,
and Phase IV - 125 vehicles, with production ending in 2011 for phase IV.[23][24]

All vehicles were produced at M1A1 standard. *An additional 125 are being procured as kits and built in Egypt under Phase V. Egypt is having 755 M1A1 up-grade to the M1A2 SEP.*[25]

Otherwise nothing special, standard export version without DU armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuwaiti Girl

*Egypt to send peacekeeping forces to Syria: report*
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/egypt-send-peacekeeping-forces-syria-report/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy inaugurates the Southern Fleet based at Safaga Naval Base and raises the flag on the command ship ENS Gamal Abd ElNasser Mistral Class helicopter carrier.






The Egyptian Navy also inaugurated the formation of the 2nd Navy Special Forces Brigade which is to support the Second Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Just a small thing found while roaming the Net :






http://www.avionslegendaires.net/produit/poster-rafale-egyptian-air-force/​This is a poster IRL, found on the site Avions Légendaires.
It will set you back 20 € but is a limited edition of 40x60 cm
with a very nice retro look. And while I rarely back commercial
endeavours, Avions Légendaires is a treasure trove for avia fans
with the only flaw of being in French or just about.
http://www.avionslegendaires.net​Youm sa'eed, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

@Taygibay here buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Interior Ministry Hostage Rescue Force conduct raid in Northern Sinai killing 10 terrorists. 









The Egyptian Interior Ministry HRF was established in 1978 with counter terrorism and hostage rescue being their primary roles although they have taken on other roles such as VIP security. Not much is known about its operational history.

Vintage photos









Recent photos with US Secretary of State John Kerry

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

http://www.janes.com/article/67002/us-dod-contracts-c-130-elint-upgrade-for-egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> http://www.janes.com/article/67002/us-dod-contracts-c-130-elint-upgrade-for-egypt



EC-130H Compass Call.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theman111

nice planes


----------



## Frogman

Egypt pens new deal for 168 US made MRAPs throguh through the Excess Defence Articles system. The US is to deliver 100 RG-33L and 68 Caiman CAT I taking Egypt's total order to 930 MRAP vehicles.







http://www.dsca.mil/programs/excess-defense-articles-eda
http://www.dsca.mil/programs/excess-defense-articles-eda
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Troop 113 Warfare Academy basic training pass out parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## theman111

does india develop sothing alone?


----------



## MICA

The Advanced Tactical Leadership Course, hosted twice a year by the U.S. Air Warfare Center in the United Arab Emirates






@Khafee @Taygibay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## theman111

i wonder why egypt arming up over the head who is the enemy?
when the economic is very bad


----------



## Taygibay

It's a dual thing, theman : first, power being mil tied
favours its armed forces equipment which was not
always the case. Since Sadat, a couple years of high
expenditures were cycled with a few years of either 
stable or lower spending. When fresh generals are
near the head of state, mil money flows better.

A second part would ask you to check not against
whom as much as with who? The clear menaces are
Yemen/Libya/sister nation Syria's err ... instability etc.
Looking around Egypt, one can see that pure Muslim
ties are egregious whereas Arab ties, apart from Libya
since Khadaffi went rogue on power thirstiness, have
been relatively more trustworthy especially after Israel
ceased being a common obsession. So, considering
the African fails to its south, shifting sands to its West,
wars to the near South East and far North East, working
within the parameters of the Arab League somewhat
re-centered on the GCC and Morocco + Sudan gives
Misr a reasonable strategic environment. The fact that
it maintains a real land army ( now deployable with Mistrals ),
which most others lack, makes it valuable in return.

A side concern could be that the USA have become less
reliable with a disinvestment in providing weapons that
their new president warned might come at a higher cost.

Thanks for that vid, MICA mate; it could be used to school
younger members on ACs & AC types differences or heck
milavia recognition period.


Question : find the time of appearance of Raptors, please?
Q. What animal is found on the Australian roundel, please?
ETC. 

Great day all, Tay.


----------



## theman111

Taygibay said:


> It's a dual thing, theman : first, power being mil tied
> favours its armed forces equipment which was not
> always the case. Since Sadat, a couple years of high
> expenditures were cycled with a few years of either
> stable or lower spending. When fresh generals are
> near the head of state, mil money flows better.
> 
> A second part would ask you to check not against
> whom as much as with who? The clear menaces are
> Yemen/Libya/sister nation Syria's err ... instability etc.
> Looking around Egypt, one can see that pure Muslim
> ties are egregious whereas Arab ties, apart from Libya
> since Khadaffi went rogue on power thirstiness, have
> been relatively more trustworthy especially after Israel
> ceased being a common obsession. So, considering
> the African fails to its south, shifting sands to its West,
> wars to the near South East and far North East, working
> within the parameters of the Arab League somewhat
> re-centered on the GCC and Morocco + Sudan gives
> Misr a reasonable strategic environment. The fact that
> it maintains a real land army ( now deployable with Mistrals ),
> which most others lack, makes it valuable in return.
> 
> A side concern could be that the USA have become less
> reliable with a disinvestment in providing weapons that
> their new president warned might come at a higher cost.
> 
> Thanks for that vid, MICA mate; it could be used to school
> younger members on ACs & AC types differences or heck
> milavia recognition period.
> 
> 
> Question : find the time of appearance of Raptors, please?
> Q. What animal is found on the Australian roundel, please?
> ETC.
> 
> Great day all, Tay.


its against israel there people dont have what to eat and they spend bilion on weapons

why dont they develop anything and buy from outside?


----------



## Zarvan

Egyptian Naval Forces with Berreta ARX 7.62 X 39



Frogman said:


> Egyptian Navy inaugurates the Southern Fleet based at Safaga Naval Base and raises the flag on the command ship ENS Gamal Abd ElNasser Mistral Class helicopter carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Navy also inaugurated the formation of the 2nd Navy Special Forces Brigade which is to support the Second Fleet.


Are there any plans by Egypt to develop its Marine Force with similar role as USA Marines have. I am not talking about Naval Special Forces I am specifically talking about Marine Force. ??????


----------



## theman111

they arming against israel im sure its will not help them


----------



## Taygibay

theman111 said:


> its against israel there people dont have what to eat and they spend bilion on weapons
> 
> why dont they develop anything and buy from outside?





theman111 said:


> they arming against israel im sure its will not help them



​Judging from the above, you're either young or un-informed!
Neither is a crime but I'll assume the former as _it ain't your fault_.

Being older, I remember that in 3 years pivoting a decade treshhold,
the Middle-East changed dramatically.
I remember 3 good men in Camp David in 1978, 2 courageous leaders
signing peace between Israel and Egypt in 1979 and a revolution in 1980.

Egypt is not arming against Israel; it wouldn't need Mistrals to invade you.
It is arming as the Land part of an Arab League force. Just as Saudi Arabia
is arming as the Air component and peninsular main player. Just as the UAE
are arming to gain larger regional control to the South-West.

All 3 have at least 3 more pressing / potent enemies than Israel, namely :
the Muslim Brotherhood, active proto-etatic jihad outfits ( ISIL/AQ ) and Iran.

You'll just have to wait? 

I'd be more worried about how public opinion is arming against Israel with the
Palestinian issue if I was you.

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

theman111 said:


> they arming against israel im sure its will not help them



Exactly as what @Taygibay said plus against any enemy if israel consider egypt as one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Zarvan said:


> Egyptian Naval Forces with Berreta ARX 7.62 X 39
> 
> 
> Are there any plans by Egypt to develop its Marine Force with similar role as USA Marines have. I am not talking about Naval Special Forces I am specifically talking about Marine Force. ??????



well by logic yes we should make a decent size marine force , but till now the *Rapid Deployment Forces *is the way to go if we need a mobile infantry force whether by mistrals or by air 

__________________________________________________________________________

Egyptian F-16 Block 40 next to Morocco Block 52 during The Advanced Tactical Leadership Course, hosted twice a year by the U.S. Air Warfare Center in the United Arab Emirates

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Zarvan said:


> Are there any plans by Egypt to develop its Marine Force with similar role as USA Marines have. I am not talking about Naval Special Forces I am specifically talking about Marine Force. ?



The Navy is still reliant on the Army for manpower to conduct amphibious operations and since we're not exactly privy to the plans of the Armed Forces it appears it will remain that way for the short term. 

However, long term we are building our amphibious capabilities so I wouldn't be at all surprised. The Navy as a whole is being restructured and new combat units are being formed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## theman111

MICA said:


> Exactly as what @Taygibay said plus against any enemy if israel consider egypt as one


its will not helpfull cause one nuke on big city you surender
like 1945 in japan



Taygibay said:


> ​Judging from the above, you're either young or uniformed!
> Neither is a crime but I'll assume the former as _it ain't your fault_.
> 
> Being older, I remember that in 3 years pivoting a decade treshhold,
> the Middle-East changed dramatically.
> I remember 3 good men in Camp David in 1978, 2 courageous leaders
> signing peace between Israel and Egypt in 1979 and a revolution in 1980.
> 
> Egypt is not arming against Israel; it wouldn't need Mistrals to invade you.
> It is arming as the Land part of an Arab League force. Just as Saudi Arabia
> is arming as the Air component and peninsular main player. Just as the UAE
> are arming to gain larger regional control to the South-West.
> 
> All 3 have at least 3 more pressing / potent enemies than Israel, namely :
> the Muslim Brotherhood, active proto-etatic jihad outfits ( ISIL/AQ ) and Iran.
> 
> You'll just have to wait?
> 
> I'd be more worried about how public opinion is arming against Israel with the
> Palestinian issue if I was you.
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.


if arming why not to develop defence industry and import everythinh?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

theman111 said:


> its will not helpfull cause one nuke on big city you surender
> like 1945 in japan



You don't have Nukes. At all, so stop pretending like you have them.


----------



## theman111

EgyptianAmerican said:


> You don't have Nukes. At all, so stop pretending like you have them.


yes we do


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

theman111 said:


> yes we do



Than what are they? When was your Nuclear tests?

Also a Nuclear reactor doesn't mean you have Nukes. Egypt is getting a Nuclear reactor, are we getting Nukes?

"Due to US pressure, cursory twice-yearly inspections were carried out of the reactor only."

You are under watch, no way you have Nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theman111

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Than what are they? When was your Nuclear tests?
> 
> Also a Nuclear reactor doesn't mean you have Nukes. Egypt is getting a Nuclear reactor, are we getting Nukes?


in south africa



theman111 said:


> in south africa


1979


----------



## TruthHurtz

theman111 said:


> in south africa



Israel doesn't have nukes, only shekels.


----------



## theman111

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Than what are they? When was your Nuclear tests?
> 
> Also a Nuclear reactor doesn't mean you have Nukes. Egypt is getting a Nuclear reactor, are we getting Nukes?
> 
> "Due to US pressure, cursory twice-yearly inspections were carried out of the reactor only."
> 
> You are under watch, no way you have Nukes.


no one watch us we dont get any one get inside there due to usa help in the un


----------



## TruthHurtz

theman111 said:


> no one watch us we dont get any one get inside there due to usa help in the un



Everyone watches you.

Your shekels have no power here!


----------



## theman111

https://www.thenation.com/article/i...ally-admitted-israel-has-nuclear-weapons-too/



TruthHurtz said:


> Everyone watches you.
> 
> Your shekels have no power here!


why all the faild arab countries dont atack israel and free the palastine?


----------



## TruthHurtz

theman111 said:


> https://www.thenation.com/article/i...ally-admitted-israel-has-nuclear-weapons-too/



No nukes, only shekels.


----------



## theman111

TruthHurtz said:


> No nukes, only shekels.


lett the africans suffer quitley from aids and poverty same egypt when there economy collapse we dont even need to use our nukes

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

theman111 said:


> https://www.thenation.com/article/i...ally-admitted-israel-has-nuclear-weapons-too/
> 
> 
> why all the faild arab countries dont atack israel and free the palastine?



Because most Arab militaries suck. 

Or their politicians and kings have your shekels in their pockets.


----------



## theman111

Let's give them a revolution every few years because of the abject economic situation



TruthHurtz said:


> Because most Arab militaries suck.
> 
> Or their politicians and kings have your shekels in their pockets.


lol they cant if they could they have done it 500 milion arabs in the world cant defeat us when we comtinue kill palastine

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## TruthHurtz

theman111 said:


> lett the africans suffer quitley from aids and poverty same egypt when there economy collapse we dont even need to use our nukes



Are nukes your only defence in an argument?

Hurr Durr, muh nukes, muh shekels.


----------



## theman111

jewish too smart for arabs thats why they faild all the wars The Egyptians were humiliated forced to recognize Israel in order to get back to a sinai because clearly they do not want to recognize Israel


----------



## TruthHurtz

theman111 said:


> Let's give them a revolution every few years because of the abject economic situation
> 
> 
> lol they cant if they could they have done it 500 milion arabs in the world cant defeat us when we comtinue kill palastine






theman111 said:


> jewish too smart for arabs thats why they faild all the wars The Egyptians were humiliated forced to recognize Israel in order to get back to a Chinese because clearly they do not want to recognize Israel



Nice reply, wrote an extension on my own post lol.

Is it that superior Ashkenazi IQ? Or is it shekels?


----------



## Khafee

MICA said:


> The Advanced Tactical Leadership Course, hosted twice a year by the U.S. Air Warfare Center in the United Arab Emirates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Khafee @Taygibay



The training center's hub is at Al Dhafra Air Base, in the United Arab Emirates, and is operated jointly by the UAE Air Force and Air Defense and AFCENT, the center's commander Col. Mark Blomme told _Air Force Magazine_. The respective militaries maintain staff at the AWC, composed of subject matter experts who conduct integrated training operations. Representatives from France, Germany, and the United Kingdom also participate along with UAE and USAF personnel to provide "regionally focused" air and missile defense training for around 2,000 participants from 10 nations every year.
http://www.airforcemag.com/Features...urtain-Up-at-AFCENT’s-Air-Warfare-Center.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

@theman111
I just gave you 2 negatives in a row. That just about doubled my overall use of this function ever.
Here is why :

When you say


theman111 said:


> *jewish too smart for arabs* thats why they faild all the wars The Egyptians were humiliated forced to recognize Israel in order to get back to a sinai because clearly they do not want to recognize Israel


that's standard racism as was so often served on your people; no biggie!

But when you say things like


theman111 said:


> *lett the africans suffer quietly from aids* and poverty same egypt when there economy collapse we dont even need to use our nukes





theman111 said:


> lol they cant if they could they have done it 500 milion arabs in *the world cant defeat us when we comtinue kill palastine*


you are welcoming the death of fellow human beings of mine.
I can't accept that.

When people die for no good reason, only psychopaths applaud or revel, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EpiiC

How well trained is Egypt Military? Top 10 trained in the world or not?


----------



## HannibalBarca

EpiiC said:


> How well trained is Egypt Military? Top 10 trained in the world or not?


not


----------



## EpiiC

HannibalBarca said:


> not


I see lessons havent been learnt from all those humilating losses to Israel...


----------



## HannibalBarca

EpiiC said:


> I see lessons havent been learnt from all those humilating losses to Israel...


Israel is not better....


----------



## EpiiC

HannibalBarca said:


> Israel is not better....


They have much stronger Military than Egypt...


----------



## HannibalBarca

EpiiC said:


> They have much stronger Military than Egypt...


They have only more advanced military equipment, but as for soldier training, it's lacking as anyone around the area
And US give them Few Billions each year... it helps...


----------



## EpiiC

HannibalBarca said:


> They have only more advanced military equipment, but as for soldier training, it's lacking as anyone around the area
> And US give them Few Billions each year... it helps...


I hope what your saying is true but Israel has always beaten Egypt.... Egypt should be amongst the very best trained forces in the world after humilatating defeats to Israel.. Israel has solid Airforce/Navy/Equipment with well trained soliders, history has shown they can defeat 5 or 6 Arab countries at the same time.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

theman111 said:


> lett the africans suffer quitley from aids and poverty same egypt when there economy collapse we dont even need to use our nukes





theman111 said:


> Let's give them a revolution every few years because of the abject economic situation
> 
> lol they cant if they could they have done it 500 milion arabs in the world cant defeat us when we comtinue kill palastine





theman111 said:


> jewish too smart for arabs thats why they failed all the wars The Egyptians were humiliated forced to recognize Israel in order to get back to a sinai because clearly they do not want to recognize Israel



@waz @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

EpiiC said:


> I hope what your saying is true but Israel has always beaten Egypt.... Egypt should be amongst the very best trained forces in the world after humilatating defeats to Israel.. Israel has solid Airforce/Navy/Equipment with well trained soliders, history has shown they can defeat 5 or 6 Arab countries at the same time.


At that time, Arab countries was lacking in defence/military equipment.
And Egypt didn't lose all the wars with Israel

if war break again, well Israel will lose, that's why she got strong ties with few superpowers... and nukes (maybe), to keep the arabs outside her door and play the colonizing game... in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

EpiiC said:


> 5 or 6 Arab countries at the same time.



When has Israel ever fought 5 or 6 Arab countries?


----------



## The SC

Egypt rumoured secret submarines: The Sava class SSK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt has signed letter of intent with croatian company Adria-Mar for five small submarines Drakon 220.





The Drakon (Dragon) 220 is a new midget submarine developed by Adria-Mar in Croatia. It is 50% longer and twice as heavy as the R-3E (aka Una class) which allows it to carry two torpedo tubes under the casing and accommodate a diesel-electric powerplant for a ten-fold increase in range. It retains the characteristic X-form control surfaces but has a new distinctive vertical bow to house the larger sonar and torpedo tubes, plus a fixed sail with integral diesel exhaust. Special forces optimisation remains per the R-3E.








*Specifications*
Length: 30.27 meters
Beam: 3.6m meter
Displacement: 220 tons surfaced, 255tns submerged
Speed: Maximum 10.2 kts, minimum 2kts with rudders functioning
Operating depth: 150m
Endurance (without surfacing): 280nm at cruising speed of 3kts, 31nm at 10.2kts (with 20% battery reserve). 3000nm patrol or up to 14 days
Armament: 2 x 533mm (21") torpedo tubes.
SDVs: 4 x Diver Propulsion Devices (e.g. R-1 scooters) carried externally under casing Crew: 9
Special Forces: 4

http://www.hisutton.com/New Croatian midget sub - Drakon 220.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> Egypt has signed letter of intent with croatian company Adria-Mar for five small submarines Drakon 220.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Drakon (Dragon) 220 is a new midget submarine developed by Adria-Mar in Croatia. It is 50% longer and twice as heavy as the R-3E (aka Una class) which allows it to carry two torpedo tubes under the casing and accommodate a diesel-electric powerplant for a ten-fold increase in range. It retains the characteristic X-form control surfaces but has a new distinctive vertical bow to house the larger sonar and torpedo tubes, plus a fixed sail with integral diesel exhaust. Special forces optimisation remains per the R-3E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifications*
> Length: 30.27 meters
> Beam: 3.6m meter
> Displacement: 220 tons surfaced, 255tns submerged
> Speed: Maximum 10.2 kts, minimum 2kts with rudders functioning
> Operating depth: 150m
> Endurance (without surfacing): 280nm at cruising speed of 3kts, 31nm at 10.2kts (with 20% battery reserve). 3000nm patrol or up to 14 days
> Armament: 2 x 533mm (21") torpedo tubes.
> SDVs: 4 x Diver Propulsion Devices (e.g. R-1 scooters) carried externally under casing Crew: 9
> Special Forces: 4
> 
> http://www.hisutton.com/New Croatian midget sub - Drakon 220.html




Don't know about rumors, but Egypt operates TYPE 209, Initially 10 Romeo class subs were in the fleet - how many are operational - don't know.

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/g...ion-dollar-attack-submarines-egypt-1822200022

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Khafee said:


> Don't know about rumors, but Egypt operates TYPE 209, Initially 10 Romeo class subs were in the fleet - how many are operational - don't know.
> 
> http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/g...ion-dollar-attack-submarines-egypt-1822200022
> 
> View attachment 372407
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372414
> 
> 
> View attachment 372417



current fleet 4 modernized romeo class with harpoon (to be retired soon) and 4 type 209/1400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## theman111

Taygibay said:


> @theman111
> I just gave you 2 negatives in a row. That just about doubled my overall use of this function ever.
> Here is why :
> 
> When you say
> 
> that's standard racism as was so often served on your people; no biggie!
> 
> But when you say things like
> 
> 
> 
> you are welcoming the death of fellow human beings of mine.
> I can't accept that.
> 
> When people die for no good reason, only psychopaths applaud or revel, Tay.


all i say its true if we kill palastineis its only terorists not inocents and why didnt arabs cant difeat us with 3-4 armies the small israel with all there powers ? think about that



theman111 said:


> all i say its true if we kill palastineis its only terorists not inocents and why didnt arabs cant difeat us with 3-4 armies the small israel with all there powers ? think about that


why small israel make very good and advenced defence industry when arabs import every thing and dont develop anything like us?


----------



## Khafee

theman111 said:


> why small israel make very good and advenced defence industry when arabs import every thing and dont develop anything like us?


You mean how they made the Kifr from stolen plans?


----------



## theman111

im not talking about kfir it was 40 years ago lets see now what we developed and what arab world developed? do you realy want to compare?

who is the one of the biggest arms exporters in the world?



EpiiC said:


> I hope what your saying is true but Israel has always beaten Egypt.... Egypt should be amongst the very best trained forces in the world after humilatating defeats to Israel.. Israel has solid Airforce/Navy/Equipment with well trained soliders, history has shown they can defeat 5 or 6 Arab countries at the same time.


we have beter tech also



EgyptianAmerican said:


> When has Israel ever fought 5 or 6 Arab countries?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six-Day_War


----------



## EpiiC

theman111 said:


> im not talking about kfir it was 40 years ago lets see now what we developed and what arab world developed? do you realy want to compare?
> 
> who is the one of the biggest arms exporters in the world?
> 
> 
> we have beter tech also
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six-Day_War





EgyptianAmerican said:


> When has Israel ever fought 5 or 6 Arab countries?



Egypt should train extensivly and Arab nations should train more than other nations....


----------



## EpiiC

theman111 said:


> why egypt should train who is there enemy this money they spand on weapons should spend on there people education and hungry people in egypt


Egypt should train so that they can't be defeated so easily by 3M country people do you know Israels population back in 60s it was 2.5M....


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

theman111 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six-Day_War



That is 3-4 countries.


----------



## Frogman

Can we stop this moronic back and forth please. Ruining the bloody thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

EpiiC said:


> Egypt should train so that they can't be defeated so easily by 3M country people do you know Israels population back in 60s it was 2.5M....





EgyptianAmerican said:


> That is 3-4 countries.


Guys, stop going off topic and quoting the troll. Please

Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

theman111 said:


> *Belligerents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel* *
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> Syria
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan*
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq[1]
> 
> 
> 
> Lebanon[2]



Lebanon gave 2 planes. Now cut it out Israeli. Either stop commenting or leave the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Dassault is owned by a Jewish family, they provided the designs willingly. 



Khafee said:


> You mean how they made the Kifr from stolen plans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

EpiiC said:


> I hope what your saying is true but Israel has always beaten Egypt.... Egypt should be amongst the very best trained forces in the world after humilatating defeats to Israel.. Israel has solid Airforce/Navy/Equipment with well trained soliders, history has shown they can defeat 5 or 6 Arab countries at the same time.


Israel didn't have that advance industries back in the day


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

OMG! You just know that thanks to that radiation sticker
some fanboys will conclude that Misr's M-35s carry nukes!

​ Tay. 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> OMG! You just know that thanks to that radiation sticker
> some fanboys will conclude that Misr's M-35s carry nukes!
> 
> ​ Tay.
> ​



It can carry "محشي" that's our nukes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> It can carry "محشي" that's our nukes



Surely that's more of a gas agent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jayhawk

DavidSling said:


> Israel didn't have that advance industries back in the day



They did have amazing Jewish lobby in America that made Israel what it is today, free billions of tax payers money, all nice techyyy, now move us embassy to jerusalem....well done ISrael


----------



## The SC

Ka-52 Alligator is coming to Egypt this February after successful tests

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

EpiiC said:


> I see lessons havent been learnt from all those humilating losses to Israel...



If a picture is worth a thousand words, this one shows the IDF soldiers scope of happiness after Sadat accepted the ceasefire when their main forces were trapped in the Deversoir on the West side of Sinai..They are holding Sadat picture not Golda Meir's  or Nixon's..










You may conclude who won the 1973 war, even in the eyes of the extremely arrogant IDF soldiers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

*Russia ready to deliver first Egyptian Ka-52s*
Thursday, 02 February 2017


Russian Helicopters will soon deliver the first Ka-52 Alligator attack helicopters to Egypt.

Russian Helicopters on 31 January said one of its subsidiaries – Progress Arsenyev Aviation Company, which is part of State Corporation Rostec, has produced this year’s first Ka-52 Alligator.

“The helicopter built at Progress has already successfully and fully completed all ground and flight tests required by the technical terms and conditions of the government contract. Several more rotorcraft bodies of the new helicopters are at their final assembly point at Arsenyev. In February, another batch of Ka-52 helicopters will be transferred to their operators,” Russian helicopters said.

The first batch of Alligators scheduled for delivery in 2017 per government contract terms was transferred to the Russian Ministry of Defense ahead of schedule in December last year. In 2017, production of these helicopters will be more than doubled as some will be headed overseas, Russian Helicopters said. “The first experimental unit for a foreign customer has already been assembled and is successfully passing all tests as planned.” While not specifically mentioning Egypt, the Ka-52 has no other known foreign orders except for the North African country.

"We took all necessary organizational and technological steps at Progress to expand production in view of the forthcoming volume increase. Today, the plant is ready to produce world-class Ka-52 helicopters in a timely manner, for the Ministry of Defense, as well as for foreign customers," said Russian Helicopters Deputy CEO for Sales Vladislav Savelyev.

Russia confirmed the sale of 46 Ka-52Ks to Egypt in December 2015. Russian Helicopters Director-General Alexander Mikheyev said deliveries to Egypt are expected to occur in 2017.

The Ka-52 Alligator is a development of the Ka-50 Black Shark, featuring two crew side-by-side in a new nose housing additional avionics. The Ka-52 is in service with the Russian Air Force, which has ordered 146 Ka-52s while Russian naval aviation will receive 32 navalised Ka-52Ks. Production began in 2008.

The helicopter is fitted with four underwing hardpoints capable of carrying 80/120 mm air-to-surface rockets, 9A4172 Vikhr-M (AT-12) laser-guided air-to-surface missiles, Igla or R-73 (AA-11 'Archer') air-to-air missiles, Kh-25MP (AS-12 'Kegler') anti-radiation missiles and FAB-500 bombs. Fixed armament comprises a 30 mm 2A42 gun with up to 240 rounds of ammunition.

Egypt will fly its Ka-52s off its Mistral class landing helicopter dock vessels – these were handed over to Egypt in June and September 2016. As they were originally destined for Russia, they were designed to accommodate the Ka-52K helicopter. Each vessel can operate 16 helicopters.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46664:russia-ready-to-deliver-first-egyptian-ka-52s&catid=124:Military Helicopters&Itemid=282

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Khafee

Horus said:


> Dassault is owned by a Jewish family, they provided the designs willingly.


How can it be "willful" when it was without the approval of the French govt.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Khafee said:


> How can it be "willful" when it was without the approval of the French govt.?


"By 1968, Dassault had finished production of the 50 Mirage 5Js paid for by Israel, but an arms embargo imposed upon Israel by the French government in 1967 prevented deliveries from taking place. The Israelis replied by producing an unlicensed copy of the Mirage 5, the Nesher, with technical specifications for both the airframe and the engine obtained by Israeli spies. Some sources claim Israel received 50 Mirage 5s in crates from French air force (AdA), while the AdA took over the 50 aircraft originally intended for Israel"

ANd yes Dasault family was faced with those allegation back in the day.

PS: Dassault head (serge) is always under investigation in a lot of corruption cases since few decades


----------



## JustHappened

Israel got always what they wanted from France. Remember the nuke technology and first reactor in Negev-Dimona with technology from France. Then the SAAR 3 FAC's " blocked" in Cherbourg and escaped by Operation Noa. I agree to say France delivered willingly.


----------



## MICA

Chief of Hellenic Navy Vice Admiral Nicholas Tsounis HN visit to Egypt

During his visit, the Chief GEN discussed with his counterpart issues of mutual interest and initiatives to enhance cooperation between the two Naval and met with the Chief of the Armed Forces of Egypt, Lieutenant General Mahmoud Hegazi. Within information on developments and Navy Egyptian activities, the Chief GEN visited Alexandria Naval Base, Naval Ships, Naval College, and Special Forces Command of the Navy of Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beny Karachun

JustHappened said:


> Israel got always what they wanted from France. Remember the nuke technology and first reactor in Negev-Dimona with technology from France. Then the SAAR 3 FAC's " blocked" in Cherbourg and escaped by Operation Noa. I agree to say France delivered willingly.


We have never got any technology from anyone about nukes. We had the formula, but also the money to build a reactor, which we purchased from France.


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> View attachment 372526



MiG-35 #702 was unveiled for the dignitaries and the media while #712 in your picture was exhibited for Egyptian delegation among others. Gorgeous aircraft and impressive weapon's load. Enjoy the pics (click on most of them to see full size hi res).

#702 











#712




































Look at the size of the flaps!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mugwop



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mugwop said:


>


How many rafale, egypt got right now? (delivered till now)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

_New
Egypt_: _WS_-_2_ Guided _MLRS_ is fitted with 6 box-shape launchers and fires 400mm rockets












*
WS-2 400mm Guided MLRS Multiple Launch Rocket System*







*Description*
The WS-2 is a Chinese-made 400mm guided MLRS (Multiple Launch Rocket System) designed and manufactured by China National Precision Machinery Corporation (CPMIEC), based in Beijing, China. The WS-2 was unveiled during the Zhuhai Air Show in 2004. The WS-2 is an advanced rocket system characterized by long-range, fast response, easy operation and maintenance. WS-2 adopts simple control technologies, which increase the accuracy with low cost. The WS-2 artillery system has a preparation time of less than 12 minutes from travelling. In July 2009, the Sudanese government managed to buy an unknown number of WS-2 multi-launch rocket systems from China, according to Kanwa Defense Review Monthly magazine.

*Variants 
- WS-1: *100 km of maximum range*
- WS-1B: *180 km of maximum range*
- WS-2B: *Upgraded version with long range capacity*
- WS-2C: *Upgraded version with GPS guidance and 350 km range*
- WS-2D: *Upgraded version with GPS guidance and 400 km range and ability to launch lethal unmanned aerial vehicles

*Technical Data*

*Armament*
The rockets launcher system is mounted at the rear of a 6x6 truck chassis with three tubes in two lines. The six--round launcher is mounted at the rear of the chassis with an elevation range. Manual controls are also provided. In firing position, four stabilizers are lowered to the ground hydraulically to provide a more suitable firing platform. One of these is mounted either side to the immediate rear of the cab with the other two stabilizers mounted at the very rear of the chassis. The system can operate up to a maximum height of 3,500 m above sea level and in ambient temperatures from -40 to +55ºC and with a relative humidity of up to 75per cent (at 15ºC). The rockets are fired from containers.
*Rockets*
The 400 mm guided rocket of WS-2 MLRS has a simple inertial guidance system, but can also use indigenous satellite navigation system for mid-course guidance. There is also a capability to use terminal guidance for further increase of accuracy. Firing accuracy is <3% (CEP) at a maximum range. The firing range of the rocket is from 70 to 200 km. The rocket can be equipped with various range of warheads as blast fragmentation, incendiary blast fragmentation, fuel air explosive and anti-personnel & armor-piercing dual-purpose. In 2008, it was revealed that sub-munitions are developed for WS-2, including a specialized anti-radar version, which is a rocket containing three UAVs. The WS-2 rocket is 7.3 m long, a weight of 1 280 kg and a warhead of 200 kg. Rockets can be launched in single or salvo modes with a firing interval of around 6 sec.
*Mobility*
The WS-2 MLRS is based on the Chinese TAS-5450A truck chassis. The TAS5450A 8x8 25-tons truck offers good cross country mobility. The truck is motorized with an air-cooled diesel engine. The WS-2 TEL (Transporter Erector Launcher) vehicle is usually supported by reloading vehicle, which is fitted with a crane and carries reload containers with rockets. The WS-2 truck can run at a maximum road speed of 80 km with a maximum cruising range of 800 km.
*Combat use *
Typical configuration for one MLRS WS-2 battery is as follows:
- 1 command vehicle
- 6 Transporter erector launcher vehicles.
- 6 or 9 loading and transportation vehicles
The WS-2 is mainly used to make a destructive attack on the enemy's area targets in depth, such as military bases, airports, mass fleet, hub of communication, political and economic centers, industry facilities and other important military area targets.

*Specifications *

*Armament*
6 launch tubes 400 mm calibre
*Country users *
China, Sudan
*Crew*
3 soldiers 
*Accessories*
Digital firing computer system
*Weight rocket *
1,250 kg
*Firing Range*
70 - 200 km
*Truck*
Taian TAS-5450 8x8
*Weight vehicle *
?
*Speed Truck *
80 km/h
*Range Truck *
600 km
*Armor*
No armor protection
*Engine truck *
?

*Details View *

























http://www.armyrecognition.com/chin...data_sheet_specifications_pictures_video.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mugwop

HannibalBarca said:


> How many rafale, egypt got right now? (delivered till now)


To be honest I'm not sure,There are reports that egypt has 6 Rafale's B and around 24 Rafale's C are on order.
Good for them because F-16's comes with strings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

HannibalBarca said:


> How many rafale, egypt got right now? (delivered till now)



6 double seater delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

MICA said:


> 6 double seater delivered


MICA I heard the tensions between Kemet and Ethiopia are high and they can go to war anytime soon.What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Mugwop said:


> MICA I heard the tensions between Kemet and Ethiopia are high and they can go to war anytime soon.What do you think?



I am sorry , I am not following what's happening in Ethiopia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

MICA said:


> I am sorry , I am not following what's happening in Ethiopia


They are building a dam which has irked kemet.
https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...vastating-effect-on-egypt-warns-water-expert/

http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/e...saudi-delegation-visits-ethiopia-dam-30425904

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Mugwop said:


> They are building a dam which has irked kemet.
> https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/2...vastating-effect-on-egypt-warns-water-expert/
> 
> http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/e...saudi-delegation-visits-ethiopia-dam-30425904


I fail to understand what these Ethiopians are thinking. You shut down Egypt's water, and they are going to do nothing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Khafee said:


> I fail to understand what these Ethiopians are thinking. You shut down Egypt's water, and they are going to do nothing?


Nothing. Egypt has no power in that region.
and it's not like it's gonna get the nile dry...
but ethiopia gonna get leverage on egypt and sudan starting from today.


----------



## Khafee

HannibalBarca said:


> Nothing. Egypt has no power in that region.
> and it's not like it's gonna get the nile dry...
> but ethiopia gonna get leverage on egypt and sudan starting from today.


Pls for your own credibility, don't make silly statements and undermine your credibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Khafee said:


> Pls for your own credibility, don't make silly statements and undermine your credibility.


Future will answer...


----------



## Mugwop

Khafee said:


> I fail to understand what these Ethiopians are thinking. You shut down Egypt's water, and they are going to do nothing?


I think as of right now they need to form an alliance with somalia and eriteria to counter them.



HannibalBarca said:


> *Nothing. Egypt has no power in that region.*
> and it's not like it's gonna get the nile dry...
> but ethiopia gonna get leverage on egypt and sudan starting from today.


Well let's see the dam is probably protected by anti aircraft batteries. 
The kemet airforce has a numerical superiority over ethiopia with jets like f-16's,mirages and rafales. Ethiopia has less than 20 su-27. Kemet is the Africa's most battle tested offensive army.They can take out that dam in a day but then they would lose support from the US and the chinese are also gonna react since the ethipions borrowed the money from them to build the dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Mugwop said:


> I think as of right now they need to form an alliance with somalia and eriteria to counter them.
> 
> 
> Well let's see the dam is probably protected by anti aircraft batteries.
> The kemet airforce has a numerical superiority over ethiopia with jets like f-16's,mirages and rafales. Ethiopia has less than 20 su-27. Kemet is the Africa's most battle tested offensive army.They can take out that dam in a day but then they would lose support from the US and the chinese are also gonna react since the ethipions borrowed the money from them to build the dam.



It's been so long since i saw someone calling Egypt "Kemet"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## MICA

The double seater no.7 in languedoc roussillon

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MICA

ENS S41 861

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The SC

Ka-52 Alligator

Ka-52K Katran (Navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*IDEX 2017: MSPV confirms large Egyptian order*






The five-door variant of the Panthera T6 was displayed by MSPV at IDEX. (IHS Markit/Patrick Allen)

The Dubai-based company Minerva Special Purpose Vehicles (MSPV) confirmed during IDEX 2017 held in Abu Dhabi that it is building large numbers of Panthera T6 light armoured vehicles for Egypt.

The Panthera T6 was first seen in May 2014 during an Egyptian military parade. Later that year the Arabic-language Security and Defence Arabia website published an article quoting the executive director of the Egyptian company Eagles Defence International Systems (EDIS) as saying it was producing the Panthera T6, as well as the larger members of the Panthera family: the S10 and K10CMD.

Engineer Mohamed Emad el-Kabbany, MSPV's assistant manager for sales and business development, told _Jane's_ at IDEX that EDIS is the company's Egyptian agent. He said he could not reveal exactly how many vehicles were ordered by Egypt, but it is in the region of 2,000-3,000 Panthera T6 three-door vehicles for both the Egyptian Army and National Police.

The T6 is a Toyota Land Cruiser 79-series vehicle that has had its shell removed and a new armoured body fitted, making it an affordable option. The three door version has seats for six personnel in the back in addition to the two up front and can be armed with a machine gun in a ring-mount.

The vehicle has been seen in the Sinai Peninsula, where the Egyptian Army is trying to suppress the local branch of the Islamic State militant group.

Despite this challenging operational environment, MSPV has received "no big complaints" about the vehicle from the Egyptians, according to Kabbany, who noted that the T6's relatively small size is an advantage in certain tactical situations.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*





Egyptian soldiers stand in front of a Panthera T6. (Egyptian Armed Forces)




To read the full article, Client Login
(289 of 312 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/68031/idex-2017-mspv-confirms-large-egyptian-order

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman

Platoon Commander briefs Section Commanders and Platoon Sgt in Orders Group before stepping off.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*IOMAX moves to secure Egyptian Archangel sale from competitor*





The IOMAX Archangel aircraft at the Dubai Air Show 2015. The company has moved to safeguard a pending sale to Egypt from being poached by a competitor. Source: IHS Markit/Gareth Jennings

IOMAX has held high-level talks with the Egyptian Ministry of Defence (MoD) to safeguard an expected sale of armed turboprop aircraft from being poached by its Air Tractor and L3 Technologies competitors, a company official told _Jane's_.

The North Carolina-based IOMAX has for some months been negotiating with the Egyptian MoD to support and upgrade 12 AT-802s that have been gifted by the United Arab Emirates (UAE), at the same time as looking to sell the country 10 of its latest Archangel Block 2 Border Patrol Aircraft (BPA). However, emergency talks have been held after IOMAX discovered that L3 was trying to use the US government to have Egypt buy the AT-802L that it has developed with Air Tractor instead.

"We have found that Air Tractor and L3 have been misrepresenting their product in Egypt, but luckily we found this out before it had gone through the [Defense Security Cooperation Agency] DSCA, the State Department and the [US Air Force] USAF [approval process]. We have now corrected that narrative, and are in the final stages of discussions with the Egyptians for the sale of the Archangel," the IOMAX official told _Jane's_.

According to the official, Air Tractor and L3 had been looking to sell their AT-802L into Egypt on the basis that it was already fielded and in service with the UAE, whereas in fact this is the IOMAX AT-802 and its successor Archangel. "To say the Egyptians were dismayed when they realised Air Tractor and L3 had never built or much less fielded an armed AT-802, and in addition were not the ones who build the current Archangel, would not be an overstatement," he said.

Although IOMAX told _Jane's_ that it had corrected the narrative with the Egyptians, it noted that this was not before the country's MoD had submitted a sole source letter of recommendation (LOR) request to the US government for the AT-802L based on its misunderstanding of the situation.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(348 of 1056 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/68188/iomax-moves-to-secure-egyptian-archangel-sale-from-competitor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Khafee said:


> Pls for your own credibility, don't make silly statements and undermine your credibility.


The Tunisian is right in his statement, Egypt is powerless and has no capability to militarily oppose Ethiopia from damming the Nile..



Mugwop said:


> The kemet airforce has a numerical superiority over ethiopia with jets like f-16's,mirages and rafales. Ethiopia has less than 20 su-27. *Kemet is the Africa's most battle tested* *offensive army*.


and she lost all of them....And today as bulimic as her army is, she is of no help to the Sauds in Yemen and that certainly a tall tell of her capability to conduct and win any future war..


----------



## Mugwop

Ceylal said:


> The Tunisian is right in his statement, Egypt is powerless and has no capability to militarily oppose Ethiopia from damming the Nile..
> 
> 
> and she lost all of them....And today as bulimic as her army is, she is of no help to the Sauds in Yemen and that certainly a tall tell of her capability to conduct and win any future war..


Lost all of them? Which specific battle are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Ceylal said:


> Egypt is powerless and has no capability to militarily oppose Ethiopia from damming the Nile..




Of course it foes have the capabilities to oppose Ethiopia, how many Aircraft does Ethiopia have again? 20 at most? How is 20 Russian Migs going to take down 200 f-16s? I will wait... 

They can't, Ethiopia does not have the capability to do anything so they are rather depending on the Countries that are helping build the dam which won't come to your rescue. 

Dude just stop, you are just ruining your credibility even more then before. Stop acting dumb and come into reality.



Ceylal said:


> she is of no help to the Sauds in Yemen



Egypt did help Sauds in Yemen, I don't know what is your problem with doing some basic research.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Mugwop said:


> Lost all of them? Which specific battle are you talking about?


4 against Israel and one against Yemen



EgyptianAmerican said:


> credibility even more then before. Stop acting dumb and come into reality.


You're the only dumb one here...like I told you before and told some of your friends that sing of the capability of Egypt are just nitwit like yourself.. having a lot of pans ,forks knife and spoons don't make you a great chef! Egypt lost all her war against Israel, she lost the one against the Yemenis during Nasser where half of her troop sent didn't make it back..And Yemen today, the Houthis are still controlling the battlefield and the expectation of the Sauds are dimmed by the performance of Egypt..The only thing that you managed to destroy with success is a bananatruck, the water bottling factory, the herd of goats, kids playground... Ethiopia is not Yemen, and their old Su27 have better reach than any of your aircraft, old or new...Beside, tell us big man, does Egypt has the balls to attack the dam built by Israelis?


----------



## The SC

The Ethiopian Dam question has been fixed, Egypt will keep its Nile water "Quota" while Ethiopia will get its Dam to help its economy, it was solved through Engineering not politics, which failed to find a solution..


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> 4 against Israel and one against Yemen



You should open a new thread for this topic if you'd like, please. I would be happy to discuss all the wars Egypt has had in great detail and particularly the October War of 1973. In the meantime, I'll just clarify a few things so that people reading this information for the first time get a clearer picture and not the wrong idea. Egypt has certainly suffered military defeats in most of these wars and I'll only say this as I don't wish to derail this awesome thread - suffice it to say that you can't paint all those wars with a broad brush stroke because of circumstances that existed at the time and the end results, the former reflected in 1956 and the latter in the 1973 October War or as it's more commonly portrayed by Israel and western literature as the Yom Kippur War. The crossing of the Suez Canal, the penetration through the supposed venerable Bar Lev Line and the holding of the Sinai territory by Egypt led to the withdrawal of Israel from half of it's gained territory of only 6 years after it occupied it in 1967. It also led to the reopening of the Suez Canal and the regaining of its revenues to Egypt. The cost on the battlefield for Israel was equivalent to the US losing 250,000 troops in Vietnam instead of 55,000. The impact was greater on Israel as the war's result forced it to lose it's grip on Sinai and it's resources. The whole gimmick of the 3rd Army being surrounded was ultimately a face saving feat for Israel to give it a stronger hand in negotiating at the cease fire, but it didn't help as the negotiations lingered well into January of the following year and by then, Sadat had amassed massive troops and was ready for anther offensive to destroy the narrow Israeli supply line to the south. Israel certainly didn't have the stomach for that and had no choice but to agree on a withdrawal. The 2nd Army to the north was strong and held its ground and constantly repelled the failed Israeli raids by Sharon prior to the cease fire. There is no doubt, that politically the victory was 100% in Egypt's favor as it brought in both superpowers to deal with Israel's expansionist endeavors and forced its eventual withdrawal across half of Sinai. A resounding political victory would've never been accomplished had there not been a semblance of a military one. If anything, most would concede it as a stalemate on the battlefield because of equal territorial exchanges and on-par superpower backing but you cannot disregard the end result which clearly favored Egypt. 

So please consider these facts. A lot of these wars are not clear-cut battlefield victories or defeats but involve numerous factors. Had Israel won that war on the battlefield, do you think it would've given up an inch of Sinai? It would've held on to it like the Golan Heights and Jerusalem/West Bank. Not only did it give up the gained Egyptian and Israeli territory, it gave up the half of Sinai which technically, it still held after the war.

In 1956, Egypt was fighting Great Britain, France and Israel (not just Israel as you portrayed it) to rightfully take full control of the Suez Canal and nationalize it. It was a clear military defeat but who would've beaten that trio while being in the same position as Egypt was at the time? Israel also was forced to withdraw after that aggression and both GB and France were internationally humiliated and Nasser gained full control of the Suez Canal for Egypt. Not sure many other countries in a similar position as Egypt would've fared much better under those circumstances.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## MICA

Flashback

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Army Special Forces Unit 999

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hindustani78

Sputnik news 

In March 2015, Obama ordered to resume military exports to Egypt to help fight rising terrorism in the region, including Daesh (outlawed in Russia), and encourage reforms in the country. In July, *the United States sent eight F-16 fighter planes to Egypt.* In addition, the White House earlier agreed to grant Egypt annual financial assistance amounting to $1.3 billion.

In April 2016, the US administration decided to resume full arms deliveries and to continue financial military support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Presidential Blackhawk,
Special Ops,
Another pic of Rafale #7

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DavidSling

Gomig-21 said:


> You should open a new thread for this topic if you'd like, please. I would be happy to discuss all the wars Egypt has had in great detail and particularly the October War of 1973. In the meantime, I'll just clarify a few things so that people reading this information for the first time get a clearer picture and not the wrong idea. Egypt has certainly suffered military defeats in most of these wars and I'll only say this as I don't wish to derail this awesome thread - suffice it to say that you can't paint all those wars with a broad brush stroke because of circumstances that existed at the time and the end results, the former reflected in 1956 and the latter in the 1973 October War or as it's more commonly portrayed by Israel and western literature as the Yom Kippur War. The crossing of the Suez Canal, the penetration through the supposed venerable Bar Lev Line and the holding of the Sinai territory by Egypt led to the withdrawal of Israel from half of it's gained territory of only 6 years after it occupied it in 1967. It also led to the reopening of the Suez Canal and the regaining of its revenues to Egypt. The cost on the battlefield for Israel was equivalent to the US losing 250,000 troops in Vietnam instead of 55,000. The impact was greater on Israel as the war's result forced it to lose it's grip on Sinai and it's resources. The whole gimmick of the 3rd Army being surrounded was ultimately a face saving feat for Israel to give it a stronger hand in negotiating at the cease fire, but it didn't help as the negotiations lingered well into January of the following year and by then, Sadat had amassed massive troops and was ready for anther offensive to destroy the narrow Israeli supply line to the south. Israel certainly didn't have the stomach for that and had no choice but to agree on a withdrawal. The 2nd Army to the north was strong and held its ground and constantly repelled the failed Israeli raids by Sharon prior to the cease fire. There is no doubt, that politically the victory was 100% in Egypt's favor as it brought in both superpowers to deal with Israel's expansionist endeavors and forced its eventual withdrawal across half of Sinai. A resounding political victory would've never been accomplished had there not been a semblance of a military one. If anything, most would concede it as a stalemate on the battlefield because of equal territorial exchanges and on-par superpower backing but you cannot disregard the end result which clearly favored Egypt.
> 
> So please consider these facts. A lot of these wars are not clear-cut battlefield victories or defeats but involve numerous factors. Had Israel won that war on the battlefield, do you think it would've given up an inch of Sinai? It would've held on to it like the Golan Heights and Jerusalem/West Bank. Not only did it give up the gained Egyptian and Israeli territory, it gave up the half of Sinai which technically, it still held after the war.
> 
> In 1956, Egypt was fighting Great Britain, France and Israel (not just Israel as you portrayed it) to rightfully take full control of the Suez Canal and nationalize it. It was a clear military defeat but who would've beaten that trio while being in the same position as Egypt was at the time? Israel also was forced to withdraw after that aggression and both GB and France were internationally humiliated and Nasser gained full control of the Suez Canal for Egypt. Not sure many other countries in a similar position as Egypt would've fared much better under those circumstances.



Israel didn't want the Sinai, cus the impact of the peace treaty was of bigger importance to the.
Israelies still held Sinai after the war, and gave it up as part as a peace treaty.
The main impact of the war was to convience the egyptians they won the war, atleast in the egyptian society, so they'll be prepared to ally with Israel.


----------



## MICA

Egyptian gowind ENS AL FATEH 971 getting ready for sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Guided missile cruiser USS Philippine Sea (CG 58) participated in training exercises with the Egyptian Navy in the Mediterranean Sea, Feb. 28, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

First Egyptian Kamov Ka-52 "Aligator" Helicopter Equiped with the New OES-52 Opto-Electronic Targeting System.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Army Special Forces Unit 999





MICA said:


> Guided missile cruiser USS Philippine Sea (CG 58) participated in training exercises with the Egyptian Navy in the Mediterranean Sea, Feb. 28, 2017.
> 
> View attachment 382137
> View attachment 382138
> View attachment 382139
> View attachment 382140
> View attachment 382141
> View attachment 382142



Is there any plans to improve gear in the Egyptian army? I always wondered since we keep buying new equipment but not new gear for soldiers.


----------



## Frogman

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Is there any plans to improve gear in the Egyptian army? I always wondered since we keep buying new equipment but not new gear for soldiers.



They've been introducing new stuff sporadically (mainly in the Sinai) but there doesn't seem to be a coherent plan to introduce satisfactory personal kit across any branches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Swiftship 28m patrol boat building process in Alexandria shipyard , Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Exercise "Hamad 2" in Bahrain

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy Special Forces Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Army deploys to Bahrain for Ex Hamed 2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> View attachment 383522


Did it arrive to Egypt?


----------



## MICA

The SC said:


> Did it arrive to Egypt?


Not yet


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> Not yet


Arriving this month I've heard..


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 Ex Hamed 2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

8 new Rafale for Egypt in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

First gowind sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy F971 El-Fateh Gowind 2500 sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

From Hamad 2 Exercise , after the exercise the egyptian navy will move to UAE for Zayed 2 Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Navy and Air Force Ex Hamed 2

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

Ex Hamed 2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

First Ka-52 tail number "70 red" for Egypt being tested in Korenovsk this past January.
The helicopter is fitted with four underwing hardpoints capable of carrying 80/120 mm air-to-surface rockets, 9A4172 Vikhr-M (AT-12) laser-guided air-to-surface missiles, *Igla or R-73 (AA-11 'Archer') air-to-air missiles,* Kh-25MP (AS-12 'Kegler') anti-radiation missiles and FAB-500 bombs. Fixed armament comprises a 30 mm 2A42 gun with up to 240 rounds of ammunition.

Source;
http://weaponews.com/news/1214-the-first-ka-52-for-egypt-is-being-tested.html





Nice video of some of the interesting functions on the Ka-52. Russian production.

























Nice oldie from 1982.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

@Gomig-21 this ka-52 is not ours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> @Gomig-21 this ka-52 is not ours



Thank gawd. Looks like someone vomited the old egg splatter camo on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> Thank gawd. Looks like someone vomited the old egg splatter camo on it.



 I told you our ka-52 will get the new opto-electronic oes-52 

Zayed 2 Ex.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## usamafarooqui2

MICA said:


> From Hamad 2 Exercise , after the exercise the egyptian navy will move to UAE for Zayed 2 Exercise
> 
> View attachment 384333
> 
> 
> View attachment 384331
> View attachment 384332




Welcome to Pakistan
Egypt-Pakistan Friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

LOL! At first I had no idea how my post said that #70 was for Egypt, but then I realized what happened - I tried correcting the article's grammar in the portions that I copied and pasted which appeared to be a terrible google translation from Russian to English and somehow ended up writing that particular Ka-52 in the picture was the one being tested when the article didn't even say that! I thought I proof-read it but I missed it. No good deed goes unpunished, I suppose. My bad. I was mostly concentrating on highlighting the helo's capability of firing the R-73. I think that's a great feature. Also the dual, counter rotating propellers obviously eliminate the need for the tail rotor which (my guess) is that these must be much easier to fly than conventional helicopters, making them even easier to take-off and land off floating decks. I also think that the fact these birds have ejection seats is amazing. Plus the wings are huge for a massive weapon's load. Apaches lack several of these elements.



Frogman said:


> Thank gawd. Looks like someone vomited the old egg splatter camo on it.



Russians usually have great and innovative camos but that one there looks like what you said, or they took it to a preschool and gave a bunch of 5-year old's paint and brushes and told them to paint it themselves lmao! 

I personally think they'll either be the same light blue/grey like the Seasprites or possibly a darker Navy Blue like that old Egyptian Sea King. I would find it hard to believe that they would paint them in the desert sand camo, even if many of their missions will be land oriented. What do you think?



usamafarooqui2 said:


> Welcome to Pakistan
> Egypt-Pakistan Friendship



You know, I lived in Rawalpindi for 2 years back in the mid-70's. I was a kid back then lol but I remember it very well. Beautiful people and country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> I personally think they'll either be the same light blue/grey like the Seasprites or possibly a darker Navy Blue like that old Egyptian Sea King. I would find it hard to believe that they would paint them in the desert sand camo, even if many of their missions will be land oriented. What do you think?



The order is for land based Ka-52 Alligators not the naval variant (Ka-52 Katran). The latter is still under evaluation as part of an international tender.

I would like to see them in the same colour as the Apaches. Would look incredibly menacing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## usamafarooqui2

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, I lived in Rawalpindi for 2 years back in the mid-70's. I was a kid back then lol but I remember it very well. Beautiful people and country.



Woahhh really ? Rawalpindi is my hometown

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

#Important: Korea eyes to export its K9 Thunder 155 mm self-propelled tracked howitzers to #Egypt that will probably replace the US M109.











The Egyptian-made armored personnel carrier 'Temsah 1' developped by the AOI, deployed in #Sinai along the Humvee & NIMR APCs. #Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> The order is for land based Ka-52 Alligators not the naval variant (Ka-52 Katran). The latter is still under evaluation as part of an international tender.
> 
> I would like to see them in the same colour as the Apaches. Would look incredibly menacing.



Thanks for clarifying that. I was under the impression - from much of the previous information coming out of Russia that made the connection of this order to the Mistrals - that they were destined for the 2 decks. I guess a lot of presumptions were made, including training Egyptian pilots on the K models. Eeeesh! http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...-ka-52k-pilots&catid=124:military-helicopters Another Russian source mentioned this particular contract was signed in December. 



usamafarooqui2 said:


> Woahhh really ? Rawalpindi is my hometown



Nice coincidence. A fun story; one afternoon I was out in our backyard playing football with some friends and my mother calls me in for bath time and dinner. I get to the bathroom and put all my dirty clothes on the bathroom floor before jumping in the tub. My mother comes in to take my clothes to put them in the laundry and suddenly she starts screaming. My father rushes in and next thing you know he's stomping on a scorpion that apparently latched to my trousers and just hung there! Big mistake by the scorpion because my father proceeded to pummel the poor thing and then scooped it up in a newspaper. I was later forbidden to play in the backyard.....but not for long lol. A vivid memory that I'll never forget.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Paratroopers




MRAP sinai




Navy special forces (and mistral landing craft)













More navy special forces.




















Special forces ministry of interior








UAE's Nimr APC sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Frogman

Operation Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gomig-21

Great pics! I haven't seen many pics of the Egyptian AW139 Agusta Westland helicopters. The one flying with the Seasprite looks like CG SAR/EVAC or something along those lines. Need more discussion on this thread, but at least the pics are excellent. 



The SC said:


> 8 new Rafale for Egypt in 2017



Looking back at this nice post, Qatar received their first Rafale last month IIRC and they painted it in a very cool camo, somewhat resembling their Mirage 2000's. There were also pics of that aircraft being tested with the rear pilot using the Targo HMD (Helmet Mounted Display) and later the front seater was tested with it. Even though it's an Israeli developed or co/developed system, I'm sure the Qataris know that if they ordered them and don't care. Even the CFT's on the F-16 blk 52's were Israeli developed and are on many AF's that use the Blk 52 including Pakistan and the EAF. Times have changed, lol. It will be very interesting to see if the EAF takes full advantage of the superb avionics technology on these Rafales and end up using some type of HMD or HMCS for its weaponry. The aircraft already supports incredible systems like the data fusion tech that it would be nice to see EAF pilots with the best helmet systems to take full advantage of all these superb systems it has. 

It will take a while but I'm also curious to see how they integrate the different aircraft, if they do at all or if we even get to find out. Considering the F-16 upgrades and with the Blk-52's having the built-in IFF systems and their older blk 40's didn't, perhaps that's part of the upgrade that will help combine all the jets' IFF systems to the latest. Will there be a need for IFF integration between the US, French and eventually the MiG-35's? I'm curious how many MiG35 and MiG35D's (single/twin seats) the EAF will get. Will they get the TVC nozzles option on them or not? That would be very cool. If anyone knows, please share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

@Gomig-21 

- Our Migs will be 46 single seater and 4 double seater 
- Qatar didn't receive any of their Rafale's as testing is not even done yet.
- Qatari helmets was purely developed by Israel and it needs to be integrated and linked to the jet software on the other hand you mentioned that CFT were developed by Israel which is wrong and it's not a critical thing since it can't be jammed or bugged , this
- you can adjust every IFF system just if they can use the same mode ( mode 1,2,3,4 or 5) you can read @Frogman comment here about it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> - Our Migs will be 46 single seater and 4 double seater
> - Qatar didn't receive any of their Rafale's as testing is not even done yet.
> - Qatari helmets was purely developed by Israel and it needs to be integrated and linked to the jet software on the other hand you mentioned that CFT were developed by Israel which is wrong and it's not a critical thing since it can't be jammed or bugged , this
> - you can adjust every IFF system just if they can use the same mode ( mode 1,2,3,4 or 5) you can read @Frogman comment here about it


Egypt will receive 52 Mig-35/29 advanced.. 46 (bought) single seater and 6 double seater (gifted by Russia)..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Funny how there are a few different numbers out there for this order. I asked because it seemed like most of the prototypes we've seen so far have been MiG-35D's but when they showed production pics and unveiling, they had a few single seats. Typically their D's are trainers, like the UM models, hence the lower numbers of those 2-seaters. I don't think the sanctions on Russia have anything to do with the different reports of quantities since 50 or 52 is not much different. Typical Russian crap! lol.



MICA said:


> @Gomig-21
> - Our Migs will be 46 single seater and 4 double seater



It will be nice if the A/C's include the TVC option. I also hope they ordered them with Zhuk-AE radar and not the Zhuk-ME. MiG's site says both are available and also the Zhuk-AME but that was only unveiled last year. That might be a while before it will be available in the MiG-35, but maybe not and we'll be surprised to see it in this order. Wouldn't that be nice?




MICA said:


> - Qatar didn't receive any of their Rafale's as testing is not even done yet.



Just seeing if anyone is paying attention haha. Testing is very near completion and the paint scheme SUPPOSEDLY has been revealed, and is very nice but departing from the Rafale dark grey raising some questions as to the RCS of these Qatari Rafales. Still, a beauty. EQ01






Egyptian and Indian jets will stay the standard dark grey and we'll have to see what the UAE jets get for paint treatment. Long ways from now.



MICA said:


> - Qatari helmets was purely developed by Israel and it needs to be integrated and linked to the jet software on the other hand you mentioned that CFT were developed by Israel which is wrong and it's not a critical thing since it can't be jammed or bugged , [URL='http://www.f-16.net/f-16-news-article781.html']this[/URL]



Yep, the Targo II on the Qatari system is Israeli built (and "purely" like you said) and the CFT were *CO*/developed (sorry I forgot to put the "co") with Lockheed Martin Skunk Works and Israel's IAI way back when they were the first to get the Blk 52. Their role was in the design element IIRC. They've even been consultants on the proposed Blk 60+ that was offered to India for their MMRCA competition. That was the CARTS (Conformal Air Refueling Tanker System).

Also, the point was not "jamming" or anything like that, beleive me I'm the last one to give them any undeserved credit. Like I said, times have changed, I guess, since 10 years ago and prior it was inconceivable that any Muslim/Arab country would buy anything that Israel had its hands on or a star of David stamp on it lol. That was my point. I remember the Algerians freaking out when they opened up one of their Su-30's for maintenance and found all sorts of Israeli equipment. Hard to believe they didn't know that the Russians use a lot of Israeli stuff. If jamming or sabotage or knowing how to defeat the technology is a concern, then we'll have to keep an eye on our MiG-35's! Those avionics will be loaded with Israeli crap! I hope our teams have some solution to dealing with this factor, not sure how.



MICA said:


> - you can adjust every IFF system just if they can use the same mode ( mode 1,2,3,4 or 5) you can read [USER=146673]@Frogman comment here about it[/USER]



I was referring to the IFF sensors (Bird Shredders) that are on the block 52's and do not exist on any of the previous block 40's and older, meaning their IFF is not the same, regardless of mode or not. I couldn't remember if the Viper upgrade included this IFF upgrade or not. I think it does. I could be wrong but that is an obvious thing to see. I'll look at the link, thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Su-35 and mig-29M/35 are 100% russian 

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> Su-35 and mig-29M/35 are 100% russian
> 
> @Gomig-21


These Mig-35/29M/M2 advanced are being custom made for Egypt, there are new components that Egypt has invested in their R&D and even Russia does not have on its Migs yet, Egypt will get them firs.. these Egyptian Migs are going to be Awesome, hope they will get a good AESA radar, that is the only new tech that is missing for now..they might get some very good PESA in the first batches and AESA will follow in next batches.. but it will be better to have all of them with a good AESA radar..
The same will go for the 29 SU-35 concerning customization, but without the issue of the AESA radar, since it has a very good one already..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> These Mig-35/29M/M2 advanced are being custom made for Egypt, there are new components that Egypt has invested in their R&D and even Russia does not have on its Migs yet, Egypt will get them first,, these Egyptian Migs are going to be Awesome, hope they will get a good AESA radar, that is the only new tech that is missing for now,,they might get some very good PESA in the first batches and AESA will follow in next batches.. but it will be better to have all of them with a good AESA radar..
> The same will go for the 29 SU-35 concerning customization, but without the issue of the AESA radar, since it has a very good one already..



According to the presentation which we posted pics of, they announced these new MiG-35's will be initially equipped with the standard RD-33MK engines and the Zhuk-ME radar which targets up to 10 targets at 160km and prioritizes the 4 most dangerous ones. But MiG's site claims the Zhuk-AE (AESA) is also available (and has been around for a bit) which targets up to 30 targets and prioritizes 6 for the pilot. It also states that the Zhuk-AME (AESA) which also targets 30 and prioritizes the first 6 most dangerous ones but is also very heavy in ECM and all weather will be an option but the problem with that one is its availability in time since it was only unveiled last year at the Zuhai show in China. The range of the Zhuk-AE and AME is greater than the vanilla ME. The presentation focused more on what the RuAF is getting and so we don't know exactly which will be in any particular export models. Russians don't give out that info so much and leave it to the buyers to do so. As Egyptians, I would think we should all be very disappointed if these don't come with at least the Zhuk-AE (AESA) radar.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> According to the presentation which we posted pics of, they announced these new MiG-35's will be initially equipped with the standard RD-33MK engines and the Zhuk-ME radar which targets up to 10 targets at 160km and prioritizes the 4 most dangerous ones. But MiG's site claims the Zhuk-AE (AESA) is also available (and has been around for a bit) which targets up to 30 targets and prioritizes 6 for the pilot. It also states that the Zhuk-AME (AESA) which also targets 30 and prioritizes the first 6 most dangerous ones but is also very heavy in ECM and all weather will be an option but the problem with that one is its availability in time since it was only unveiled last year at the Zuhai show in China. The range of the Zhuk-AE and AME is greater than the vanilla ME. The presentation focused more on what the RuAF is getting and so we don't know exactly which will be in any particular export models. Russians don't give out that info so much and leave it to the buyers to do so. As Egyptians, I would think we should all be very disappointed if these don't come with at least the Zhu-AE (AESA) radar.


I think (based on some facts) that the first 6 Mig-35D for training that are coming to Egypt don't have an AESA radar, since the latter are still in testing mode, or if they have one it will be the Zhuk-ME (that is why there is a little delay), and the rest 46 Mig-35 that will follow will all have at least the Zhuk-AE (AESA)..Since its tests will be over..


----------



## MICA

The SC said:


> I think (based on some facts) that the first 6 Mig-35D for training that are coming to Egypt don't have an AESA radar, since the latter are still in testing mode, or if they have one it will be the Zhuk-ME (that is why there is a little delay), and the rest 46 Mig-35 that will follow will all have at least the Zhuk-AE (AESA)..Since its tests will be over..


Sorry to burst your bubble but there is already 22 Doppler radar was ordered for our migs , the aesa radar is not anywhere near ready even the russian orders will not be placed before 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but there is already 22 Doppler radar was ordered for our migs , the aesa radar is not anywhere near ready even the russian orders will not be placed before 2019


Any source will be helpful.. because the Mig-35 without an AESA radar loses half of its image.. I hope not..

"The fighter should be fully operational in 2020."

"The only interested state so far aside from Russia, Egypt, has ordered 50 MiG-35s."

"The MiG-35’s most noteworthy improvement is its Zhuk-MA AESA radar, an active electronically scanned array — which is a critically important part of the jet."

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/th...s-know-about-russias-new-mig-35-fighter-18939

There are so many conflicting dates and news, that anyone will get confused.. might be done on purpose or not, but most Egyptian officials talked about Mig-29M/M2 advanced,the Russians reer to the Egyptian new acquired Migs as Mig-35..
All we know for sure is that 92 Engines were ordered and will all be delivered by the end of 2019.. There has never been any official mention of the Radar on board, although there was much talk on the avionics suites and the electronics.. So let's wait and see..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

FFG 911 Alexandria in germany

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Any source will be helpful.. because the Mig-35 without an AESA radar loses half of its image.. I hope not..



Hence mentioning we should be very disappointed. Even Russian fanboys are disappointed thinking theirs are getting the vanilla Zhuk-ME. Perhaps the goal is to upgrade them once they're in full operational mode.

Info from the MiG-35 unveiling.

http://www.airrecognition.com/index...cifications-performances-weapons-sensors.html

Some other interesting points regarding this MiG-35 is that it's basically the MiG-29K/KUB frame, in it's land based version of that carrier-built version. It has the same, heavy, landing gears, the Krueger flaps, those huge TO/L flaps and it even has the wing-fold joints but they're covered up and probably locked in place. I was reading how those wing-folds limit the K/KUB to 7.5 G's while the MiG-35 will be 9-G capable because of those locked wing-folds. I hope they're very strong! Just shows how they use the same airframe and tweak a few things to make different models etc. Typical Soviet/Russian "ease of building" concept they've used for so many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

On a personal Note: I would prefer to see more Rafays flying Egyptian colors, rather than Russian ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Khafee said:


> On a personal Note: I would prefer to see more Rafays flying Egyptian colors, rather than Russian ones.



Same here walahy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hence mentioning we should be very disappointed. Even Russian fanboys are disappointed thinking theirs are getting the vanilla Zhuk-ME. Perhaps the goal is to upgrade them once they're in full operational mode.
> 
> Info from the MiG-35 unveiling.
> 
> http://www.airrecognition.com/index...cifications-performances-weapons-sensors.html
> 
> Some other interesting points regarding this MiG-35 is that it's basically the MiG-29K/KUB frame, in it's land based version of that carrier-built version. It has the same, heavy, landing gears, the Krueger flaps, those huge TO/L flaps and it even has the wing-fold joints but they're covered up and probably locked in place. I was reading how those wing-folds limit the K/KUB to 7.5 G's while the MiG-35 will be 9-G capable because of those locked wing-folds. I hope they're very strong! Just shows how they use the same airframe and tweak a few things to make different models etc. Typical Soviet/Russian "ease of building" concept they've used for so many years.


They have introduced the use of composite materials, so the MIG-35 is lighter than its predecessors.. it was said that the latter was based on both the Mig-K/KUB and the Mig-SM/M/M2..



Khafee said:


> On a personal Note: I would prefer to see more Rafays flying Egyptian colors, rather than Russian ones.


$3.5 billion for 24 Rafale compared to $2 billion for 52 MIG-35/29M/M2 advanced..Egypt went for high quality 4++ and good quality/quantity 4++.. it is obvious that it is due to budget, otherwise a 100 Rafale could do much better..
One question for you: If UAE is going for 60 Rafale for $10 Billion, why not raise the number a bit and get local production under licence with some ToT.. India almost got the whole deal for 120 aircrafts for close to $14 billion!!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> They have introduced the use of composite materials, so the MIG-35 is lighter than its predecessors.. it was said that the latter was based on both the Mig-K/KUB and the Mig-SM/M/M2..
> 
> 
> $3.5 billion for 24 Rafale compared to $2 billion for 52 MIG-35/29M/M2 advanced..Egypt went for high quality 4++ and good quality/quantity 4++.. it is obvious that it is due to budget, otherwise a 100 Rafale could do much better..
> One question for you: If UAE is going for 60 Rafale for $10 Billion, why not raise the number a bit and get local production under licence with some ToT.. India almost got the whole deal for 120 aircrafts for close to $14 billion!!!?


The op reliability, the tech, the after sales support, and the most important thing - lethality, of the Raffy is a gen apart, with the Mig. 

As far as the UAE Rafay's are concerned, I have said this before - may not happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Khafee said:


> The op reliability, the tech, the after sales support, and the most important thing - lethality, of the Raffy is a gen apart, with the Mig.
> 
> As far as the UAE Rafay's are concerned, I have said this before - may not happen.


What is the alternative for the UAE, since the possibility of acquiring the F-35 seems far away?
What do you make of the SU-35 rumours and the next generation light weight fighter in a JV with Russia and precisely Mikoyan as principal partner with Sukhoi in it too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> What is the alternative for the UAE, since the possibility of acquiring the F-35 seems far away?
> What do you make of the SU-35 rumours and the next generation light weight fighter in a JV with Russia and precisely Migoyan as principal partner with Sukhoi in it too?


Su35 - Not for now.
Next Gen A/c - Exploring options for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Khafee said:


> Su35 - Not for now.
> Next Gen A/c - Exploring options for now.


I mean the other options if no Rafale are coming to the UAE..


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> I mean the other options if no Rafale are coming to the UAE..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Khafee said:


>


I see only more F-16Block-60 or the new Blk 61..
Rafale is still a good option R4 is coming in 2019/2021 or else the UAE has to pay for its own version without getting any ToT, meaning it will finance the new design changes that France can market on its own for future customers..


----------



## Khafee

*Joint exercises show strength of relationship*
National Editorial

*March 27, 2017*

Given continued instability in the region, it is important for the UAE to demonstrate its ability to face any challenge that comes our way. Joint military exercises with Egypt this month are a prime example of our preparedness to defend the homeland and our interests. They also demonstrate the depth of our relationship with the most populous Arab nation.

The exercise, Zayed 2, continued over the past weekend with an air show and demonstrations of our joint firepower and special operations capabilities. Such collaboration is neither new nor surprising. The relationship between the UAE and Egypt is historic and critically strategic. It represents a model for bilateral relations based on both brotherly ties and mutual cooperation in various fields, including defence and security, politics and economics. After all, the two countries have always shared a common vision on many issues, most importantly on the how to achieve stability in the region and fight terrorism.

These joint exercises are critical to show that Arab military cooperation is deep enough to counter any force that seeks to undermine regional security and to stand up to any aggression. They also confirm the UAE’s strategic plan to maintain and strengthen its existing relations, and to build strong political and economic alliances at both the regional and international levels. The region is in a period of flux with some of our traditional allies less engaged than in the past. That has given space to regional groups and countries to assert themselves.

The UAE has already built an army capable of carrying out military missions across borders. We have seen the recent military demonstrationUnion Fortress, which showcased the capabilities of the county’s soldiers from all branches of the armed forces, as they engaged in sophisticated operations using high-tech military equipment.

By conducting these military exercises, the UAE is proving, yet again, its commitment to the development of its capabilities in combat readiness and efficiency. If anything, joint exercises are an effective application of an army’s training and development strategies. They also send a clear message to countries and groups that are trying to undermine the security and stability of the region. Current and future challenges require nothing less than vigilance through diverse partnerships.
http://www.thenational.ae/opinion/editorial/joint-exercises-show-strength-of-relationship

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

First Type 209/1400 Begins it's Journey to Egypt backed by 1 perry class Frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

MICA said:


> First Type 209/1400 Begins it's Journey to Egypt backed by 1 perry class Frigate
> 
> View attachment 387250


Alf Mabrook!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Perhaps the goal is to upgrade them once they're in full operational mode.



Considering the fairly optimistic delivery date for all aircraft is 2020 (while the AESA is set to be ready in 2019) I doubt there will be any new radar deliveries which lets face it will replace brand spanking new radars if it did happen. In my experience fitted for never usually results in fitted with. 



The SC said:


> $3.5 billion for 24 Rafale compared to $2 billion for 52 MIG-35/29M/M2 advanced..Egypt went for high quality 4++ and good quality/quantity 4++.. it is obvious that it is due to budget



Economies of scale go much further than most expect. While the initial deal may be less pricey over a life time it will be more expensive to support the MiG alongside the Rafale and 16s.

The EAF will have to support an aircraft essentially in a completely different loop. Meaning separate training regimes for pilots, technicians, and support staff with career prospects limited to MiG as jumping from a Russian sq to a Western one would require a fair amount of retraining.

Completely different logistic and maintenance chains with poor after sales support from the Russians. Another aircraft that will need its own upgrades and overhauls at more regular intervals as Russian engines and air frames simply don't have the same flying hours as Western fighters. Also means less flying time for pilots.

With the Rafale we can pretty much plug and play to a certain extent but we can't do the same with the MiG.

I understand the EAF was in need of fighters and quickly but in my opinion their inability to hold off and need to maintain a frankly bloated fleet of fighters has cost them capability in the long run.

A political position is going to cost the EAF both capability and funds. More Rafales would have been the better option. The Russians are already proving to be difficult and unreliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Frogman said:


> Considering the fairly optimistic delivery date for all aircraft is 2020 (while the AESA is set to be ready in 2019) I doubt there will be any new radar deliveries which lets face it will replace brand spanking new radars if it did happen. In my experience fitted for never usually results in fitted with.
> 
> 
> 
> Economies of scale go much further than most expect. While the initial deal may be less pricey over a life time it will be more expensive to support the MiG alongside the Rafale and 16s.
> 
> The EAF will have to support an aircraft essentially in a completely different loop. Meaning separate training regimes for pilots, technicians, and support staff with career prospects limited to MiG as jumping from a Russian sq to a Western one would require a fair amount of retraining.
> 
> Completely different logistic and maintenance chains with poor after sales support from the Russians. Another aircraft that will need its own upgrades and overhauls at more regular intervals as Russian engines and air frames simply don't have the same flying hours as Western fighters. Also means less flying time for pilots.
> 
> With the Rafale we can pretty much plug and play to a certain extent but we can't do the same with the MiG.
> 
> I understand the EAF was in need of fighters and quickly but in my opinion their inability to hold off and need to maintain a frankly bloated fleet of fighters has cost them capability in the long run.
> 
> A political position is going to cost the EAF both capability and funds. More Rafales would have been the better option. The Russians are already proving to be difficult and unreliable.



Big Boy Russia Lobby at his best...

And the " Egypt need new aircraft, right here right now" is (I think) absurd. Egypt is in no war right now, and pls don't tell me that those few ISIS pockets require nearly a hundreds new shiny aircraft.
Sissi is on a shopping madness that is unnecessery for egypt "right now". Those old F-16 & incoming rafale are doing the job just fine. Logic should have been to keep that money for more rafale later and stay with that ...

Anyway Congrats, but those Mig are surely a waste of money... ( at some point I could understand a need of Su-35.. but MIg... come on..)


----------



## MICA

Another Pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian F-16 C armed AIM-9 air to air missiles.








HannibalBarca said:


> And the " Egypt need new aircraft, right here right now" is (I think) absurd. Egypt is in no war right now, and pls don't tell me that those few ISIS pockets require nearly a hundreds new shiny aircraft.



Very little to do with urgent operational requirements although that is a factor. There is an immense strain on the F-16s currently as they are the back bone of the EAF. 

You also have to make the decision whether to cut squadron numbers and make redundancies which in turn leads to the possible closure of defence infrastructure. Redundancies are usually pretty painful to make.



HannibalBarca said:


> Sissi is on a shopping madness that is unnecessery for egypt "right now".



No, if anything they're coming too late. The Armed Forces as a whole had been complacent and allowed legacy systems to continue in service when they were on the verge of obsolescence or already well past it.

If Egypt is to emerge from its current crisis to become a player in the region a strong and modern Armed Forces is required.



HannibalBarca said:


> Anyway Congrats, but those Mig are surely a waste of money... ( at some point I could understand a need of Su-35.. but MIg... come on..)



I may criticise the choice of the MiG but I wouldn't call it a waste of money or useless. It has come for a very specific role and one that it can perform excellently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

^^When I first read "Paveway" I was like "wuuuut?"  Nice pic.



Frogman said:


> Considering the fairly optimistic delivery date for all aircraft is 2020 (while the AESA is set to be ready in 2019) I doubt there will be any new radar deliveries which lets face it will replace brand spanking new radars if it did happen. In my experience fitted for never usually results in fitted with.



I agree, certainly not in the immediate aftermath of newly delivered jets. The Indian 29K's have been operating with the Zhuk-ME for a while now and not sure if they have the AE in sight for an upgrade, either.

BTW, do you ever get to Mach Loop in Wales? Looks like one heck of a spot if you can get there during jet-flying season.


----------



## Gomig-21

*Egypt to soon receive its first Ka-52 combat helicopters from Russia*
*Mar 28, 2017*











Read the article here: http://defence-blog.com/news/egypt-...rst-ka-52-combat-helicopters-from-russia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Some Love for Ezzat Class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

These night vision binocular will be produced soon in #Egypt by #AIO co. under license from the #Greek company (Theon)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Egyptian F-16 C armed AIM-9 air to air missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very little to do with urgent operational requirements although that is a factor. There is an immense strain on the F-16s currently as they are the back bone of the EAF.
> 
> You also have to make the decision whether to cut squadron numbers and make redundancies which in turn leads to the possible closure of defence infrastructure. Redundancies are usually pretty painful to make.
> 
> 
> 
> No, if anything they're coming too late. The Armed Forces as a whole had been complacent and allowed legacy systems to continue in service when they were on the verge of obsolescence or already well past it.
> 
> If Egypt is to emerge from its current crisis to become a player in the region a strong and modern Armed Forces is required.
> 
> 
> 
> I may criticise the choice of the MiG but I wouldn't call it a waste of money or useless. It has come for a very specific role and one that it can perform excellently.


30 to 40 F-16Cs are going to e upgraded to Blk50 with all its suite of weapons..that is what the Head of the Egyptian airforce said lately..


----------



## Khafee

The SC said:


> 30 to 40 F-16Cs are going to e upgraded to Blk50 with all its suite of weapons..that is what the Head of the Egyptian airforce said lately..


Yes, but will they also get AIM-120's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Khafee said:


> Yes, but will they also get AIM-120's?



All the news was about upgrading them , nothing was mentioned around getting amraam or 9x

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

MICA said:


> All the news was about upgrading them , nothing was mentioned around getting amraam or 9x


I know, this is why I was hoping for some good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Khafee said:


> I know, this is why I was hoping for some good news.



I am quite sure if our falcons will still with the same armament it will work as an air to ground fighter in the future beside the rafale as a deep strike and the migs for air defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Khafee said:


> Yes, but will they also get AIM-120's?



Gotta give Sissi credit for pulling off the Rafale deal which opened the door for true, BVR capabilities for the EAF and like The SC suggested, maybe that puts a little pressure on the US and that crazy bastard Donald Trumpanzee  to allow the AIM-120 or the 9x to be part of the F-16 upgrades, but.....it doesn't seem likely. Just because that nitwit says something doesn't mean anything. This guy is a lunatic and most of all a HUGE liar. His head is so far up his a$$ he's delusional on so many fronts it's actually very scary. His approval rating as of yesterday was 35% and falling! Even the Republicans are freaking out about this ding dong. I would never take anything he says seriously (not saying you did but some mentioned that because he said he would invest and help Egypt means that things will change but that doesn't mean anything with this baboon.) Besides, I believe the US Congress has the final say as they vote to approve these deals and we know who influences that group very well. This is one time I hope I'm proven wrong. 

Let's hope the MiG-35 deal includes the R-77.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Khafee said:


> Yes, but will they also get AIM-120's?


The talk was about the whole weapon package involved with the Blk-50, and also the same talk about the V blk upgrade.. Aim-120 most likely, and maybe not even the C version.. but who knows what Mr president Trump will decide if the deal brings good money and sustain jobs in the US..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Khafee said:


> Some good footage of the Raffy 4.33 onwards



Raffy yes but also Mirage 2000s, NH 90,
BPCs, Gazelles, FREMM, MILAN, there was
a lot of gear to keep a French spotter happy!

 Cheers mate, thnx for the call, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Khafee said:


> @EgyptianAmerican Ya Basha! Did you catch the F15  ?


They only didn't include the Kuwaiti f-18 in this video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Khafee said:


> @EgyptianAmerican Ya Basha! Did you catch the F15  ?



Of course I did, was a little surprised when I saw it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

MICA said:


> They only didn't include the Kuwaiti f-18 in this video


We'll we got to see you at 2.50, so it's all good


----------



## MICA

Khafee said:


> We'll we got to see you at 2.50, so it's all good


So I am the greek guy at 2:50 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

MICA said:


> So I am the greek guy at 2:50 ?


You're greek!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Khafee said:


> You're greek!!!


Ana mesh fahem haga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

MICA said:


> Ana mesh fahem haga


For some reason that pilots swag reminded me of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Zayed 2 Ex. With UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SC

*MAKS 2015 - MiG-35 Show of Agility HD *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

Zayed 2 Ex. With UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian and UAE Special Forces 



















Navy Special Forces Brigade






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There appears to be improvement but there's certainly still a long way to go for our infantry and SF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

SS from Zayed 2 Exercise with UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, do you ever get to Mach Loop in Wales? Looks like one heck of a spot if you can get there during jet-flying season.



Nope, the only place we go in Wales is Brecon and that's an almighty shithole with a weather system permanently set to rain. It also smells like goat shit 24/7. Only Army Air Corps stuff up there when on Ex.

See plenty of Tornados and Typhoons in the Lake District though when I go up there.


----------



## Gomig-21

That UAE block 60 is so sweet.



Frogman said:


> Nope, the only place we go in Wales is Brecon and that's an almighty shithole with a weather system permanently set to rain. It also smells like goat shit 24/7. Only Army Air Corps stuff up there when on Ex.
> 
> See plenty of Tornados and Typhoons in the Lake District though when I go up there.



It smells that bad? lol. Looks like a good hike to get up the mountains and be able to spot them flying through that canyon or valley or whatever.



The SC said:


> *MAKS 2015 - MiG-35 Show of Agility HD *



Very cool. Interesting thought - when you think of all the developments in ECM and AWACS and radars and beyond visual range technology and weaponry and even long range SAMs and how their lethality only gets better and better, it makes you think about all those factors that are basically designed to prevent exactly what is in that video, the traditional 'Dogfight.' Russians have put so much emphasis on maneuverability and TVC with the designs of their jets and even promoting the use of certain maneuvers like the Cobra etc. But is the art of dog-fighting really a thing of the past? With all these new technologies designed to eliminate any close interaction, what are the chances of a close engagement in let's say 10 opportunities? Should the emphasis on maneuverability be so highly considered on an aircraft, or its technological capabilities to be an offensive/defensive platform from a great distance? It seems all this advancement in technology is actually more of a deterrent than anything else.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> That UAE block 60 is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> It smells that bad? lol. Looks like a good hike to get up the mountains and be able to spot them flying through that canyon or valley or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. Interesting thought - when you think of all the developments in ECM and AWACS and radars and beyond visual range technology and weaponry and even long range SAMs and how their lethality only gets better and better, it makes you think about all those factors that are basically designed to prevent exactly what is in that video, the traditional 'Dogfight.' Russians have put so much emphasis on maneuverability and TVC with the designs of their jets and even promoting the use of certain maneuvers like the Cobra etc. But is the art of dog-fighting really a thing of the past? With all these new technologies designed to eliminate any close interaction, what are the chances of a close engagement in let's say 10 opportunities? Should the emphasis on maneuverability be so highly considered on an aircraft, or its technological capabilities to be an offensive/defensive platform from a great distance? It seems all this advancement in technology is actually more of a deterrent than anything else.



When your aircraft is lacking in some areas... the best they can do is promote somthing "not that usefull". It's like those Car commercial, when they speak about how good the stereo/gps/color is without speaking about fuel consumption/the engine etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Frogman said:


> and that's an almighty shithole with a weather system permanently set to rain.



Is that really specific to Brecon?

I thought I'd overheard meteorologists sayin' that with Brexit, the European average for sunny days would go up.​ - - - - » [ ]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That UAE block 60 is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. Interesting thought - when you think of all the developments in ECM and AWACS and radars and beyond visual range technology and weaponry and even long range SAMs and how their lethality only gets better and better, it makes you think about all those factors that are basically designed to prevent exactly what is in that video, the traditional 'Dogfight.' Russians have put so much emphasis on maneuverability and TVC with the designs of their jets and even promoting the use of certain maneuvers like the Cobra etc. But is the art of dog-fighting really a thing of the past? With all these new technologies designed to eliminate any close interaction, what are the chances of a close engagement in let's say 10 opportunities? Should the emphasis on maneuverability be so highly considered on an aircraft, or its technological capabilities to be an offensive/defensive platform from a great distance? It seems all this advancement in technology is actually more of a deterrent than anything else.


Still a good chance, from a minimum of 1 or 2 to a maximum of 4 to 5.. (Not including 5th G)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> It smells that bad? lol.



The Army shares its training areas with farmers and the like so there's livestock everywhere. Some say that if you hit a cow herd with a pen flare it may cause a mini stampede and scare the **** out of some guys, but I wouldn't know anything about that. 



Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like a good hike to get up the mountains and be able to spot them flying through that canyon or valley or whatever.



They tend to come quite low so even if you were canoeing or kayaking you could get a good look.



Taygibay said:


> Is that really specific to Brecon?



I'm pretty sure it has something to do with Army training areas. Once you set one foot beyond the green sign with the crown and crossed swords you're guaranteed a shit time.



Taygibay said:


> I thought I'd overheard meteorologists sayin' that with Brexit, the European average for sunny days would go up.



Take us back please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Frogman said:


> Take us back please



We may have to integrate the Scots first but anytime after that mate!

 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Gomig-21 said:


> That UAE block 60 is so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> It smells that bad? lol. Looks like a good hike to get up the mountains and be able to spot them flying through that canyon or valley or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool. Interesting thought - when you think of all the developments in ECM and AWACS and radars and beyond visual range technology and weaponry and even long range SAMs and how their lethality only gets better and better, it makes you think about all those factors that are basically designed to prevent exactly what is in that video, the traditional 'Dogfight.' Russians have put so much emphasis on maneuverability and TVC with the designs of their jets and even promoting the use of certain maneuvers like the Cobra etc. But is the art of dog-fighting really a thing of the past? With all these new technologies designed to eliminate any close interaction, what are the chances of a close engagement in let's say 10 opportunities? Should the emphasis on maneuverability be so highly considered on an aircraft, or its technological capabilities to be an offensive/defensive platform from a great distance? It seems all this advancement in technology is actually more of a deterrent than anything else.


Funny because they thought the same thing in the 60s and 70s after the introduction of heat seeking missiles and even stopped putting guns on aircrafts we all know how that went down long story short the existence of a gun on fifth generation fighters (like f35 &f22 ) indicate that dogfighting is a live and well and will stay that way for a while at least

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

HannibalBarca said:


> Enjoy



Without the watermark.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Frogman said:


> Without the watermark.
> 
> View attachment 387893



Better


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian and UAE Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> Egyptian and UAE Special Forces



They would look good on libya shores

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> They would look good on libya shores



*Greater Egypt's shores

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blondeturkish

how is the war in sinai going? i hope you are winning it.


----------



## Frogman

blondeturkish said:


> how is the war in sinai going? i hope you are winning it.



Complicated, kinetic, lots of casualties, but things are on the up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blondeturkish

Frogman said:


> Complicated, kinetic, lots of casualties, but things are on the up.


very good. i regard Egypt in a very high position. i consider them to be a potential and future ally of my country. and i know you guys don't like our current government. but in the future i hope we hold millitary exercise together. and one more thing you guys are lovley and very welcomig one of the most friendliest people i have ever met. i was in your country back in 2014 had a lovely time there.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Enjoy



 Outstanding. Camo looks good. Production pics might've been Egyptian ones after all.



HannibalBarca said:


> When your aircraft is lacking in some areas... the best they can do is promote somthing "not that usefull". It's like those Car commercial, when they speak about how good the stereo/gps/color is without speaking about fuel consumption/the engine etc...



Many say the same thing.



The SC said:


> Still a good chance, from a minimum of 1 or 2 to a maximum of 4 to 5.. (Not including 5th G)



Very true, certainly a possibility. I like how you actually put in numbers, SC. 



Hell NO said:


> Funny because they thought the same thing in the 60s and 70s after the introduction of heat seeking missiles and even stopped putting guns on aircrafts we all know how that went down long story short the existence of a gun on fifth generation fighters (like f35 &f22 ) indicate that dogfighting is a live and well and will stay that way for a while at least



Good point, but maybe the change from only guns to a completely new form of weapons technology in missiles was a much more drastic leap than the missile system itself evolving from its inception to a much more advanced form of itself. It's not a drastic change. The comparison is valid but up to a certain point IMO. Still, you never know and probably why it's best to have the gun as well in case of a worst case scenario. Beats being caught with your pants down, so to speak.  One can argue either way, I guess, since there hasn't been a real conflict with 2 or more worthy adversaries to judge the efficacy of fighting strictly beyond visual range, or more importantly if these maneuvers are truly effective in close A-A combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Stealth features





Mabrook to Egypt.. Mig-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Stealth features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mabrook to Egypt.. Mig-35



Yeah one of the things we noticed on the flight demo pics and you can clearly see in this picture. 






Another pic and source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8SDNChXUAEamzp.jpg:large

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah one of the things we noticed on the flight demo pics and you can clearly see in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic and source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8SDNChXUAEamzp.jpg:large


Very nice camouflage.. if someone too curious looks from the top he sees the desert colour and if he looks from the ground he'll see the sky colour..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Very nice camouflage.. if someone too curious looks from the top he sees the desert colour and if he looks from the ground he'll the sky colour..



Indeed, depending on who exactly is above and below haha . BTW, notice a lot of the little goodies on that thing? EW sensors on the engine nacelles, MAWS (missile approach warning system) optical sensors, the internal mounted FLIR pod under the right engine and LWS. Some neat stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed, depending on who exactly is above and below haha . BTW, notice a lot of the little goodies on that thing? EW sensors on the engine nacelles, MAWS (missile approach warning system) optical sensors, the internal mounted FLIR pod under the right engine and LWS. Some neat stuff.


The weapon suite is going to be as neat as that..

==========================================================
Egypt asked France to test and integrate the Mark-82 free fall bombs.. it is done, the tests succeeded..






















http://www.defens-aero.com/2017/03/...non-guidees-mk82-a-ete-valide-sur-rafale.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


>


For love of GOD why soldiers are wearing knee pads below knees ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

Zarvan said:


> For love of GOD why soldiers are wearing knee pads below knees ????



cause they drop by themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Azeri440 said:


> cause they drop by themselves


Than get those which remain fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Another Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Zarvan said:


> Than get those which remain fixed



All knee pads which are secured by straps slide down your legs while moving. It's a pain but adjusting them every now and again is the solution. Unless there's an investment in Crye precision (or similar) clothing with inbuilt knee pads and tourniquets you've not got much choice. That stuff is expensive though.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egyptian Air Force strikes in Northern Sinai 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1029511307179851

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Stealth features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mabrook to Egypt.. Mig-35



Allah y'bareek feek ya 3amo.  Speaking of stealth...when are these due to arrive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Allah y'bareek feek ya 3amo.  Speaking of stealth...when are these due to arrive?


That would be nice..5 years minimum.. since they have Russian and Indian air forces in line..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> That would be nice..5 years minimum.. since they have Russian and Indian air forces in line..


The T-50 is not even over. per exemple The AESA + New Engine is not over and so on. the most optimistic date will be around 2022-25 and that's for the first one for RU+India. Add few years to first export and you get at least 2027... or even more...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sissi is in the US, hopefully he comes back with some F-16V and some in good condition F-15s in his suitcase.. Now that Usrael got the F-35..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Export name Mig-29M/M2 Advanced





Russian designation Mig-35




















FGA-35/3D






Egypt gets T220-E which is more advanced than OLS-K that will also be replaced by the OLS-EU

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

For clarification purposes:

The Egyptian F-16, whether Block 42 or Block 52, have the same standard equipment for the Block and there is no reduction in the plane's standards..

The difference is the reduced air-to-air capabilities of the BVR missiles.. Instead of the use of BVR-type Amraam missiles, the Sparrow BVR is being used..

So what is missing in the Egyptian F-16 aircraft is the fire and forget capability only..
Otherwise They have the same specifications that are found in many thousand F- 16 aircrafts serving in different countries of the world, many of the owners of F-16, including European countries still rely on the old blocks 10 and 15 ... Egypt's entire fleet is of the standard 42 and the new deal is standard 52..

The rumour that Egypt does not have BVR capabilities for its planes is a silly rumour that some of the detractors of Egypt have made in the past..

The Sparow BVR missile is in Egypt in big quantities on its F-16 fighters..The R530 is a BVR missile and works on the Egyptian Mirage aircraft..also the Super 530 F is a BVR missile integrated on the Egyptian Mirage aircrafts..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The Russian version of the MiG-29M (Mig-35) fighter will receive the latest electronic detection and tracking systems and electronic warfare, which will be equipped with laser detection and thermal detection system OLS-EU of the Russian company "Precision Systems and Instruments" (for Mig-35), which can identify all air, sea and terrestrial objects where the target is thermally infrared, then televised and identified Laser range, without issuing any radar emissions It provides a complete concealment of combat and a silent mode with passive monitoring capability, which is one of the most important things required during the coming air encounters around the world.

The Egyptian version will receive new *T220 / E* cockpit anchors under the engine's air intake, announced by the Russian hardware and microcomputer in November, designed specifically for the S-35 and MIG-35 , And is responsible for monitoring and selecting the target with infrared systems or ultra-precision electro-optical systems, and to determine the distance and laser target illumination to direct the various bombs and missiles at an error of tens of centimetres.

The new version will include the active *MSP-418K *active warfare system at the bottom of the fighter on one of the suspension points, operating in the *G-J* band. It also includes* DRFM* Digital Radio Frequency Memory to jam radar guided missile The way to create false fingerprints for the fighter to mislead various missiles such as the American AMRAAM AIM-120 and Mica-EM French radar rockets.

The newspaper said that the intensive modifications that Egypt will receive will increase the fighting capabilities of the fighter *MiG-29M / 35* to an unprecedented degree, especially in the tasks of monitoring and tracking and ground bombing through the new scoring hubs, which will make the Egyptian fighters outperform their counterparts in the arsenal The Russian air force will also make it a fierce competitor to the US F-16 and Saab Gripen. The Russian sources told the newspaper that the electro-optical detection systems on the current Russian MiG-29 are excellent, but what the Egyptian version will get is definitely better In combat missions And Russia will later receive additional developments.

The Egyptian *MiG* contract includes the delivery of at least 50 fighter jets to the Egyptian Air Force, estimated to cost more than $ 2 billion. Delivery will begin at the end of this year (2016) and end by the end of 2020.

RD-33MK engines for Egypt's 35 MW
Chernyshev Moscow Machine-Building Enterprise, the leading Russian fighter aircraft manufacturer of Russia's MiG RSK MiG, announced in a report on the results of the company's contracts. The report said the company received a contract worth 8.67 billion rubles ($ 135.7 million), on 17 November 2015, by an anonymous customer for the purchase of 92 RD-33MK engines, with delivery from 2016 to 2018.
This information coincides with what was previously announced that Egypt has contracted 46 MiG-35 Russian twin engine engines (92 engines). The RD-33MK engine is primarily designed to work on the MiG-29K and MiG-35 fighter jets, We can see from the previous information that the engine working on the Egyptian version of the MiG is the same as the MiG-35 fighter, which is the latest version of RD-33 engines and with an AESA radar, advanced electronic protection systems and Avionics, Egypt got its own version of the Mega 35.

Note: The RD-33MK has a 7% drive over previous versions and has been developed to reduce the thermal and visual footprint by adding a new Smokeless Combustion Chamber with an integrated electronic control system. -thrust nozzles for different angles, according to the customer's desire, to maximize the manoeuvrability. The engine has a minimum operating time of 4000 hours (20 years) and requires maintenance after 1000 hours of operation (5 years).

 http://goo.gl/lnK3fY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Mig-35 manoeuvrers with thrust vectoring nozzles.. not sure if Egypt is getting them, but the probability is high, since with these all direction nozzles the Mig-35 surpasses the mighty F-22 in manoeuvrability..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Sinai , halal mountain

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> Sinai , halal mountain



Sometimes I think to myself I could probably fix the problem with kit and training for our infantry. Then I realise I'm a mong who would never get that opportunity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Export name Mig-29M/M2 Advanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian designation Mig-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FGA-35/3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt gets T220-E which is more advanced than OLS-K that will also be replaced by the OLS-EU



Good stuff, SC.
The stupidity is that silly variation in the designation. Damn Russians can't find enough letters in the alphabet for all their crap that they might end up resorting to hieroglyphics to add more designations! They thought the M/M2 (M = single seater M2 = 2 seater) would be the designation for the "export version" of the MiG-35 & MiG-35D and the rumor is that they've eliminated this M/M2 designation and have now just gone to the MiG-35 and have kept it there to make it easier and not to sound like the export model is inferior. If you look at those aircraft they presented at the MiG-35 unveiling and this new Egyptian one, they're exactly the same. Damn bloody Russians can't get out of their own ******* way! They have an uncanny way of complicating things that they end up tripping over themselves. Not sure if it's excess vodka consumption or what. Probably the product of having so many variations of essentially the basic models in the MiG-29 and the Su-27 families. From those two there has been a slew of inbreeding and cross-breeding and production options and add-ons and even more non-production/prototype options for more crossbreeding...enough to make your head spin for the next 50 years. Small example is the MiG-35 in the first 2 pics with all the specifications has the original MiG-29 wings. Current MiG-35 has the larger wings, basically the K-KUB carrier variant wings with those huge, barn door flaps and folding joints. The current version also has those new, Kruger mini flaps on the LERX. I guess that's what happens when you develop so many prototypes of something that doesn't sell well that you have to keep retooling it and add more frosting on the cake lol. Makes me wonder what century that fancy, carbon fiber looking helmet will ever come to fruition. It looks much better than their standard, bulky white helmets. I certainly don't mean to knock your post, just expounding on the typical Russian way of enticing some of their military products, or specifically MiG which has been playing 'catch up' to Sukhoi for decades, now. 



The SC said:


> For clarification purposes:
> 
> The Egyptian F-16, whether Block 42 or Block 52, have the same standard equipment for the Block and there is no reduction in the plane's standards..
> 
> The difference is the reduced air-to-air capabilities of the BVR missiles.. Instead of the use of BVR-type Amramm missiles, the Sparrow BVR is being used..
> 
> So what is missing in the Egyptian F-16 aircraft is the fire and forget capability only..
> Otherwise hey have the same specifications that are found in many thousand F- 16 aircrafts serving in different countries of the world, many of the owners of F-16, including European countries still rely on the old blocks 10 and 15 ... Egypt's entire fleet is of the standard 42 and the new deal is standard 52..
> 
> The rumour that Egypt does not have BVR capabilities for its planes is a silly rumour that some of the detractors of Egypt have made in the past..
> 
> The Sparow BVR missile is in Egypt in big quantities on its F-16 fighters..The R530 is a BVR missile and works on the Egyptian Mirage aircraft..also the Super 530 F is a BVR missile integrated on the Egyptian Mirage aircrafts..



Would you agree there is a huge difference in the AIM-7 Sparrow's maximum 40 km effective range and the AIM-120D's 160 km effective range? Not to mention the locking/seeking and homing technology and their effectiveness vis a vis their respective radar capabilities. The Magic's Super 530 is equally less capable in its range, unfortunately. But you're right in the sense that they are BVR, just at the lower end of the spectrum in the effective ranges of BVR missiles and ease of use.



The SC said:


> Mig-35 manoeuvrers with thrust vectoring nozzles.. not sure if Egypt is getting them, but the probability is high, since with these all direction nozzles the Mig-35 surpasses the mighty F-22 in manoeuvrability..



I remember seeing that video years ago when it first came out. It doesn't appear that this new Egyptian MiG has the TVC nozzles on it. They do look a bit different when you compare the two types. At first I tried comparing the first pic that shows the horizontal stabilizers at full tilt and see if the nozzles were tweaked as well. But they do function independently as well as in conjunction with the H-stabs so it's not necessarily that they would move together. Not even sure if they do function on TO/landing anyway, but they certainly look like the standard ones compared to these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Good stuff, SC.
> The stupidity is that silly variation in the designation. Damn Russians can't find enough letters in the alphabet for all their crap that they might end up resorting to hieroglyphics to add more designations! They thought the M/M2 (M = single seater M2 = 2 seater) would be the designation for the "export version" of the MiG-35 & MiG-35D and the rumor is that they've eliminated this M/M2 designation and have now just gone to the MiG-35 and have kept it there to make it easier and not to sound like the export model is inferior. If you look at those aircraft they presented at the MiG-35 unveiling and this new Egyptian one, they're exactly the same. Damn bloody Russians can't get out of their own ******* way! They have an uncanny way of complicating things that they end up tripping over themselves. Not sure if it's excess vodka consumption or what. Probably the product of having so many variations of essentially the basic models in the MiG-29 and the Su-27 families. From those two there has been a slew of inbreeding and cross-breeding and production options and add-ons and even more non-production/prototype options for more crossbreeding...enough to make your head spin for the next 50 years. Small example is the MiG-35 in the first 2 pics with all the specifications has the original MiG-29 wings. Current MiG-35 has the larger wings, basically the K-KUB carrier variant wings with those huge, barn door flaps and folding joints. The current version also has those new, Kruger mini flaps on the LERX. I guess that's what happens when you develop so many prototypes of something that doesn't sell well that you have to keep retooling it and add more frosting on the cake lol. Makes me wonder what century that fancy, carbon fiber looking helmet will ever come to fruition. It looks much better than their standard, bulky white helmets. I certainly don't mean to knock your post, just expounding on the typical Russian way of enticing some of their military products, or specifically MiG which has been playing 'catch up' to Sukhoi for decades, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you agree there is a huge difference in the AIM-7 Sparrow's maximum 40 km effective range and the AIM-120D's 160 km effective range? Not to mention the locking/seeking and homing technology and their effectiveness vis a vis their respective radar capabilities. The Magic's Super 530 is equally less capable in its range, unfortunately. But you're right in the sense that they are BVR, just at the lower end of the spectrum in the effective ranges of BVR missiles and ease of use.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that video years ago when it first came out. It doesn't appear that this new Egyptian MiG has the TVC nozzles on it. They do look a bit different when you compare the two types. At first I tried comparing the first pic that shows the horizontal stabilizers at full tilt and see if the nozzles were tweaked as well. But they do function independently as well as in conjunction with the H-stabs so it's not necessarily that they would move together. Not even sure if they do function on TO/landing anyway, but they certainly look like the standard ones compared to these.



Apparently the Russian say the the MIG-35 is a new design eventhough it looks like the MIG-29 in the general airframe, it is completely different inside and with some differences in the airframe as well as you know..
It is Egypt who insists on the Mig-29M/M2 Advanced designation, the Russian officials seemed to have dropped it for the Mig-35 designation!?

Helmet-wise there is the TopSight that is available on the market, the new Russian prototype looks cool, but again like you say it might take some time before it becomes operational and available..







Of course there is a huge difference in the BVR capabilities between the two missiles, it is like talking about a first/second generation vs a 4/5th generation.. hope Egypt will get the Aim-120..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Sawtooth design on the #*EAF* MiG-35 & the Russian standard which reduces the aircraft radar signature in front from 5m2 to 1m2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Any truth to the rumor that 3 new Rafales being delivered today?
Nice low pass.
















MU90 Torpedo











FREMM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> Any truth to the rumor that 3 new Rafales being delivered today?
> Nice low pass.
> 
> View attachment 388686
> 
> 
> View attachment 388690
> 
> 
> View attachment 388688
> 
> 
> MU90 Torpedo
> 
> View attachment 388692
> 
> 
> View attachment 388693
> 
> 
> *FREMM*
> 
> View attachment 388694
> 
> 
> View attachment 388695



Gowind Not fremm*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Thanks. 



monitor said:


> Sawtooth design on the #*EAF* MiG-35 & the Russian standard which reduces the aircraft radar signature in front from 5m2 to 1m2.



Wondering why those saw-toothed edges don't go all the way around the radome joint? They basically end right at the radiation warning emblem and the bottom doesn't have them. Curious.

Funny how many online "groups" and sources are calling this new bird #811" a MiG-29M/M2 and not a MiG-35/D, despite it being essentially the exact bird revealed here as the MiG-35. Not sure what the discrepancy is that's causing that. 

Saw this picture somewhere else and was quite surprised at some lack of basic safety rules for handling automatics within a group. Anyone notice anything strange or unsafe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this picture somewhere else and was quite surprised at some lack of basic safety rules for handling automatics within a group. Anyone notice anything strange or unsafe?
> 
> View attachment 388922



Maybe the Guy on the Right was an "Actual" target...  or THey hate him...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Maybe the Guy on the Right was an "Actual" target...  or THey hate him...



I hate to laugh at the way you worded that, but it was funny and in reality very sad and disappointing to see from a supposedly well trained group like that. The instructor is lined up for a burst of 9mm's in the eyeball...eeesh! You can even see the guy to the far left looking very apprehensively, with fear in his eyes at the the guy to his right holding that thing in the most unsafe manner possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Gomig-21 said:


> Any truth to the rumor that 3 new Rafales being delivered today?


You are right. 3 were delivered yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Another 3

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering why those saw-toothed edges don't go all the way around the radome joint? They basically end right at the radiation warning emblem and the bottom doesn't have them. Curious.
> 
> Funny how many online "groups" and sources are calling this new bird #811" a MiG-29M/M2 and not a MiG-35/D, despite it being essentially the exact bird revealed here as the MiG-35. Not sure what the discrepancy is that's causing that.
> 
> Saw this picture somewhere else and was quite surprised at some lack of basic safety rules for handling automatics within a group. Anyone notice anything strange or unsafe?
> 
> View attachment 388922


I see the guys on the right pointing their guns in between the guys on the left, so no worry for safety, these are very highly trained professionals..



MICA said:


> Another 3
> 
> View attachment 388957
> View attachment 388958
> View attachment 388959
> View attachment 388960
> View attachment 388961
> View attachment 388962
> View attachment 388963


Still 5 more to come this year.. I wonder when the optional deal of 12 will go through..negotiations started last year..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Video

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Khafee

Gowind® 2500

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hell NO

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering why those saw-toothed edges don't go all the way around the radome joint? They basically end right at the radiation warning emblem and the bottom doesn't have them. Curious.
> 
> Funny how many online "groups" and sources are calling this new bird #811" a MiG-29M/M2 and not a MiG-35/D, despite it being essentially the exact bird revealed here as the MiG-35. Not sure what the discrepancy is that's causing that.
> 
> Saw this picture somewhere else and was quite surprised at some lack of basic safety rules for handling automatics within a group. Anyone notice anything strange or unsafe?
> 
> View attachment 388922


Their fingers are not on the triggers the guns are not aimed at others so I can't see it......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Khafee said:


> You are right. 3 were delivered yesterday.


 
Nice, 3 EM's look good.



The SC said:


> I see the guys on the right pointing their guns in between the guys on the left, so no worry for safety, these are very highly trained professionals..



I know they're well trained,  these might be new recruits but one never knows and the focus was mostly on the one MP-5 on the far left of the pic and how it's pointed direction is iffy, to say the least, regardless of finger off trigger, empty or full mags or even no mags. SOP has to be followed just like the last guy on the left who did the right thing once the instructor was in his line of sight, he pointed his SMG up. Probably why he's looking at the other guy's weapon. Just a small detail that's ok to criticize, it's not a bad thing. Nothing says we all have to be blind homers.  BTW, the good thing is how you hear about tactical groups like the SAS, SWATT, RAID, BOPE, SPETSNAZ and even the Israeli YAMAN which won the world competition the last 2 years BUT....the best units are really the ones you never hear of.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gomig-21

Anyone think that the MICA IR's range is not that much of an improvement over the AIM-7 Sparrow? It's fire and forget and guidance tech along with the RBE2 AESA radar (assuming that's the one in these EAF Rafales) is much better, for sure, but according to its listed effective range, it's 50 kilometers whereas the Sparrow is 40 maximum, giving the MICA only 10 additional km's. Compared to the AIM-120, it's not really a huge improvement. It's comparable to the AIM-120A/B but the C-5 is 105km while the D is 160km. Big difference. I think this is why it's important to get the R-77 for the new MiG-35's and which one? Supposedly the R-77 is +/-80km, the R-77-1 is +/-110km and the relatively new K-77M is -200km (if it's actually operational). The A-A missiles package will be very important on these new MiGs in order to compete with the AIM-120's incredible range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

MRAP sinai




















Police special operations








KSVK 12.5 Russian sniper sinai




Credit
https://forums.arabmilitary.com/egyarmy/7812-أكبر-ألبوم-صور-للجيش-المصرى-على-الانترنت /?page=61

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

http://navaltoday.com/2017/03/31/greece-kicks-off-annual-international-drill-ariadne-2017/






Egyptian Air Force and Hellenic Air Force Mirage 2000s over the Pyramids(repost but whatevs there's been a lot of them on the past few pages)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Russian mig-35 is still using PD radar at the moment




So Egyptian mig-29M/M2 will not have AESA neither.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

masud said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1411257815621430



Did you seriously post this trash on every Arab army sticky thread?


@waz @Zaki @WebMaster @Fenrir @WAJsal @The Eagle

Can you please deal with this guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Did you seriously post this trash on every Arab army sticky thread?
> 
> 
> @waz @Zaki @WebMaster @Fenrir @WAJsal @The Eagle
> 
> Can you please deal with this guys?


May-be it,s a trash for you and all of guyes, but brother i can only see in this video what is reality. arab army has so many good weapons but what for? i also know now days "every one for his own". this reporter say exactly what "i also think" thats why i posted it every arab thread, not chines russian etc etc thread.

deal with me ! what for ? did i violate any rulls? may be ..... please show me this forams rull. and there is always a choice if you don,t like it then ignore it. thank you.


----------



## Gomig-21

According to Air Team Images, 2nd MiG-35 serial #801 for the EAF during testing 2 days ago.

http://www.airteamimages.com/mikoya..._egypt---egyptian-air-force_272583_large.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hell NO

masud said:


> May-be it,s a trash for you and all of guyes, but brother i can only see in this video what is reality. arab army has so many good weapons but what for? i also know now days "every one for his own". this reporter say exactly what "i also think" thats why i posted it every arab thread, not chines russian etc etc thread.
> 
> deal with me ! what for ? did i violate any rulls? may be ..... please show me this forams rull. and there is always a choice if you don,t like it then ignore it. thank you.


Create a thread and tag people instead of ruining this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

aliaselin said:


> Russian mig-35 is still using PD radar at the moment
> View attachment 389817
> 
> So Egyptian mig-29M/M2 will not have AESA neither.


There are 3 different AESA radars and a PESA one that can be fitted to the Egyptian MIG-35, The Russians were testing a good one and said that it will be ready in 2017, Egypt will likely get that one while a more sophisticated one with GaN technology is also being tested, and might be fitted on later deliveries, since the deliveries will start this year and will finish by 2020..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

The SC said:


> There are 3 different AESA radars and a PESA one that can be fitted to the Egyptian MIG-35, The Russians were testing a good one and said that it will be ready in 2017, Egypt will likely get that one while a more sophisticated one with GaN technology is also being tested, and might be fitted on later deliveries, since the deliveries will start this year and will finish by 2020..


It is only your argument and fantasy, not what happened to Mig-35


----------



## The SC

aliaselin said:


> It is only your argument and fantasy, not what happened to Mig-35


Why, are you jealous or something, to come up personal, you do not have any facts, just your opinion? don't embarrass yourself further and go troll somewhere else.. any post of yours without facts and sources will be reported..


----------



## aliaselin

The SC said:


> Why, are you jealous or something, to come up personal, you do not have any facts, just your opinion? don't embarrass yourself further and go troll somewhere else.. any post of yours without facts and sources will be reported..


No sourse? The picture what I have pasted is from Mikoyan official Mig35 publication meeting video while your argument is just from your delusion. Jealous? For what? Your nonsense?

Moreover, Ｉhave found that not only had I found this, but also there is a guy on _theaviationgeekclub _found that *Actually the MiG-35 doesn’t feature neither the thrust vectoring nor an AESA radar
http://theaviationgeekclub.com/heres-mig-35-fulcrum-foxtrot-not-russias-ultimate-fighter/*


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Why, are you jealous or something, to come up personal, you do not have any facts, just your opinion? don't embarrass yourself further and go troll somewhere else.. any post of yours without facts and sources will be reported..



Both of you calm down. But he's right the EAF MiG won't have an AESA (or the first 22 at least) and neither will the RuAF (until 2019 or further for their one).


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Both of you calm down. But he's right the EAF MiG won't have an AESA (or the first 22 at least) and neither will the RuAF (until 2019 or further for their one).


That is what I was saying, later the Egyptian Migs will get the AESA, for now it might be a PESA.. if no AESA is available!?
The guy is talking about the Mig-35 In general terms while you and I know that the Egyptian one is a Special advanced version, that is where the difference is.. Some components on the Egyptian Migs will be incorporated to the Russian ones later..

Any source saying the Egyptian Migs won't have an AESA radar? I tried to find some but nothing came out apart the fact that it will have:
*
Phazotron Zhuk AE AESA radar (or other members of the Zhuk radar family)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mikoyan_MiG-35#cite_note-61*

This AESA radar was ready in 2012 and specific to the Mig-35 !!?
*http://defense-update.com/features/du-1-07/aesaradar_zhuk_AE.htm
*
The ZHUK-ME




The Zhuk-ME featuring a steered array radar antenna already operational and standard on the Mig-29*, *so this is the minimum to be expected*.. otherwise, and it should be assumed tha Egypt has asked for an AESA radar from the FGA family:

1. FGA-29




This one was eliminated and replaced by the FGA-35

2. FGA-35




This is the one expected on the Egyptian Mig-35s

3. FGA-35/3D




This is the first GaN based AESA radar from Russia
This will also be operational in later Egyptian Mig-35s, since it is being used/ tested on the Russian version of the Mig-35.. It has the same capabilities as the APG-35 but uses the latest technologies, so it is more efficient..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Love your positive thinking, SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

@The SC if you look closely you will notice that the zhuk ME is not a pesa , it's a mechanical Doppler , mig company doesn't operate or developed a a pesa radar


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> @The SC if you look closely you will notice that the zhuk ME is not a pesa , it's a mechanical Doppler , mig company doesn't operate or developed a a pesa radar


You are right:
The Zhuk-ME features steered array radar antenna and is intended for the Mig-29 aircraft
http://www.deagel.com/Sensor-Systems/Zhuk-ME_a001457001.aspx
Still there is the Bars-29 PESA radar that was made to fit the Mig-29.. it is a modified N011M radar for the MiG-29.. I was positive about reading that Mig-29 had a specific PESA radar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Egypt to upgrade 1 perry class frigate with Smart s mk 2 radar , as well as upgrading osprey class mine hunter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mekawy

first 20 egyptian migs ordered with 20 ZHUK-ME radars till late 2018 the AESA ZHUK-AE radars is ready



MICA said:


> Egypt to upgrade 1 perry class frigate with Smart s mk 2 radar , as well as upgrading osprey class mine hunter
> 
> View attachment 390621



for perry i think it will have sm&essm missiles as the Turkish upgrade then the 3 others will follow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

aliaselin said:


> Ｉhave found that not only had I found this, but also there is a guy on _theaviationgeekclub _found that *Actually the MiG-35 doesn’t feature neither the thrust vectoring nor an AESA radar
> http://theaviationgeekclub.com/heres-mig-35-fulcrum-foxtrot-not-russias-ultimate-fighter/*



It's obvious that MiG is pretty desperate to not only get the RuAF contract delivered, but to boost export models off of the fact that the RuAF chose the MiG-35 as well. If the RuAF didn't sign the contract for the these birds, it would make the export of the MiG-35 much more difficult unless they practically give them away. MiG corporation is in desperate mode to keep its production line open and they try to embellish all sorts of options with these jets to make them more attractive. The RuAF has even said that it prefers to stick to the Flanker family simply because they're already equipped with advanced features, from the engines to avionics/radar and weapon's capabilities as well as many more of them in service, hence better comparability. Without a sustained production line, they haven't been able to develop an effective and readily available AESA that doesn't have problems such as cooling and the pivot/gimbal operations. Maybe this is why the Russian order is placed for later, to give them time to sort these issues out. 

The fact that this MiG-29m/m2 or 35 is basically a land version of the K/KUB is indicative of how they're trying to market the same, basic, model as different variants. If you look at that pic of the unpainted aircraft #801, it's actually a single-seater but they kept the double canopy configuration of the 2-seater! So much for attempting to lower the RCS. Anyone else find that ridiculous?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone else find that ridiculous?



I find the entire deal ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> I find the entire deal ridiculous.


It is a very good replacement to the Mig-21..isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is a very good replacement to the Mig-21..isn't it?



Ok, I'm complaining too much, you got me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian Navy SMART-S 3D Medium to Long Range Surveillance Radar System *
For the Perry class







http://ir.vsecorp.com/press-release...on-awarded-91-1m-in-fms-delivery-orders-in-q1


*SMART-S Mk2 Medium to Long Range (S-Band) Solid State Surveillance Radar*
*



*

SMART-S Mk2, the newest Thales Naval 3D multibeam radar, is optimized for medium-to-long range air and surface surveillance and target designation. This state-of-the-art radar is an excellent performer in complex littoral environments with their mix of sea, land, rain, thunderstorms and targets such as multiple small surface ships, helicopters and anti-ship missiles.

The detection range allows the full performance of new medium-range SAM-systems such as ESSM. Graceful


degradation through the use of multiple solid state transmit modules and multiple receive channels ensures robust performance throughout the spectrum of military operations. *Technical Data* 

 Back to top *Technology and design*
Through the use of Doppler processing SMART-S Mk2 can detect even the stealthiest of targets in a cluttered
environment by measuring radial speed directly. As a multibeam radar SMART-S Mk2 offers the long dwell time per target required for good radial speed measurements.
SMART-S Mk2 is designed for ease of maintenance and can support maintenance free missions. This is achieved by reducing single points of failures (graceful degradation), high MTBF per component, low MTTR and solidstate transmit modules.
SMART-S Mk2 is easy to install on board. The antenna uses electronic stabilization. The solid state transmit modules are integrated in the antenna meaning no separate transmitter cabinet and waveguide are required. Foot print reduction is achieved through the use of powerful processing boards housed in a single processing cabinet. The total system weight is comparable to that of 3D G-band radars!

*Missions*
SMART-S Mk2 is an optimal sensor for target indication to a fire control tracking system. By providing 3D tracks the radar supports correct classification and rapid acquisition. The elevation accuracy is high (even in case of multipath by using receive beams below the horizon) and suited to directly launch fire and forget missiles. SMART-S Mk2 is well suited for detection of helicopters due to dedicated rotor hub detection capabilities. For guidance of helicopters and UAVs it can use very short pulses, providing a short minimum range.
Functional Aspects:


• 3D Air Surveillance with Fast Target alerts
• Surface Surveillance
• Surface Gun Fire Support
• Jammer Surveillance
• IFF Interrogation Support *Features*
» Excellent performance in the Littoral environment
» Supports full performance of ESSM
» Solid State Transmitter integrated in the Antenna
» Low antenna sidelobes
» Very small below deck footprint; just 2 small sized cabinets
» Easily integrated with many CMS systems, both Thales and non-Thales
» Short-range capabilities for surface detection, helicopter and UAV control
» IFF antenna and optional integration with IFF system.
» Fully automatic detection and tracking
» Dedicated ECCM techniques
» Two operating modes: medium range up to 150 km at 27 RPM and long range up to 250 km at 13.5 RPM

*Specifications
Performance*

Maximum Instrumented range
Maximum elevation coverage
Minimum Range
Tracking 3D capacity
Surface Fire Control Windows
Elevation accuracy
Bearing accuracy
Range accuracy
Small missile detection
MPA detection

250 km
70 degrees
150 meters
500 targets
3
< 10 mrads
< 5 mrads
< 20 meters
~ 50 km
~ 200 km
*Antenna*

Horizontal beamwidth : approx. 2 degrees
Illumination patterns : Wide beam and Narrow beam
Antenna rotation speed : 13.5/27 RPM
Stabilisation : electronic
Very low sidelobes, Integrated IFF antennaa

*Current Platforms*

MILGEM class - Turkish Navy
G class - Turkish Navy
Sigma 9813 class - Royal Moroccan Navy
Sigma 10513 class - Royal Moroccan Navy
Almirante Padilla class - Colombian Navy
Guaiquerí class - Venezuelan Navy
Khareef class - Royal Navy of Oman
Cassard class - French Navy
Halifax class - Royal Canadian Navy
Absalon class - Royal Danish Navy
*Transmitter*

Frequency band: E/F-band (excluding ATC and
communication bands)
Solid State transmit modules integrated in Antenna
Transmitting modes: sectorwise reduced or full power
Broadband frequency operation and frequency agility

*Processing*

Digital beamforming, resulting in 12 simultaneous receive beams
Multipath suppression using a beam under the horizon
Digital pulse compression
Doppler processing using FIR filters, radial speed determination & automatic thresholding of clutter & jamming
Advanced CFAR techniques
Multiple hypothesis tracking based on multiple target models
Classification support









http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=750

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> It is a very good replacement to the Mig-21..isn't it?



If that is your only requirement then sure. Unfortunately that's not how things are supposed to be done.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alnahar Exclusive with the Egyptian Paratroopers showing a portion of their capabilities and training.






My impressions here on Twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853397068693602304

My Twitter: https://twitter.com/EgyGreenfly?lang=en

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> If that is your only requirement then sure. Unfortunately that's not how things are supposed to be done.



I think we tend to easily look at the procurement of the Rafale and expect that any other fighter brought in should meet the standard of that aircraft, if not, be very close or better. And let's be honest, we see Israel get the F-35 and we want to somehow stay as close as possible. We won't be able to equal that, at least any time soon, but it is in the back of our minds no doubt. Rafale is state of the art and the MiG-35, while a very decent platform is not in the same class. Not to mention the known issues with Russian engines, especially the RDMK-33 even though they rate it at 6,000 hours or 20 years before major overhaul, there were rumors that the Indians had a lot of issues with theirs on the 29K but none were validated. Also, the issue with the radar is very disappointing, even amongst Russian fanboys so we tend to look at those items first before thinking that yes, it is a much better alternative to the MiG-21 and F-7's, for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Frogman said:


> I find the entire deal ridiculous.


Anyway it is cheap enough, for only 40 million dollars per plane as I remember


----------



## The SC

Second Egyptian Mig-35

EW-ECM Talisman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mekawy

Egyptian navy recieved first german Type209 MOD 1400 sub ( TAHYA MISR )










the first of 4 submarines we receiving till 2020










Type 209 & FREMM frigate & Ambassador light corvette & mistral hel carrier waiting for Gowind corvette to join them in egyptian navy

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

MICA said:


> View attachment 391592
> View attachment 391594



Do you have a roadmap for future acquisition for the Navy?


----------



## Amun

HannibalBarca said:


> Do you have a roadmap for future acquisition for the Navy?


Allow me @MICA 
Confirmed
4 Gowind corvettes (3 will be built in Egypt)
3 Type 209/1400 Submarines 

May be
1 Fremm Frigate
2 Gowind Corvettes
2 AAW Frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blondeturkish

holly molly Egypt is armed to the teeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

What about Future Assault rifle? no incoming replacement for the AKs for the army?


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> Allow me @MICA
> Confirmed
> 4 Gowind corvettes (3 will be built in Egypt)
> 3 Type 209/1400 Submarines
> 
> May be
> 1 Fremm Frigate
> 2 Gowind Corvettes
> 2 AAW Frigates


4 Type 209/1400 MOD


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


>



Which vessel is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Which vessel is this?



In front of the Small Mistral class elevator.
(I think)


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


> 4 Type 209/1400 MOD


I'm talking about the remaining 3.... One is already delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> In front of the Small Mistral class elevator.
> (I think)


 
Thanks, Barca. Guy looks tough I wouldn't mess with him, and not that it should matter what vessel it is anyway, you see anything? Hint................


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks, Barca. Guy looks tough I wouldn't mess with him, and not that it should matter what vessel it is anyway, you see anything? Hint................


Never smoke on Deck...


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


> 4 Type 209/1400 MOD


I'm talking about the remaining 3.... One is already delivered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Never smoke on Deck...



The biggest enemy on any ship is fire. 

Phantom 4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Egypt Navy "Very" Interested in Indonesian Tank boat "Antasena" + Representatives sent to Pintad Manufacturer












http://hariansib.co/view/Dalam-Negeri/164498/Mesir-Kepincut--Tank-Boat--Buatan-Pindad.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt Navy "Very" Interested in Indonesian Tank boat "Antasena" + Representatives sent to Pintad Manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hariansib.co/view/Dalam-Negeri/164498/Mesir-Kepincut--Tank-Boat--Buatan-Pindad.html


A stupid design in my opinion.













https://forums.arabmilitary.com/egyarmy/7812-أكبر-ألبوم-صور-للجيش-المصرى-على-الانترنت /?page=67

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hell NO said:


> A stupid design in my opinion.



It's interesting in Island zones and in landing situation with Fire support. ( around 20-50m from shore)
You can have around 15+4 crew.

it's an interesting design and purpose. you can add anti-air support and it's a pretty fast vessel...


----------



## MICA

Ibn el waleed Exercise between Egyptian and Bahraini special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt Navy "Very" Interested in Indonesian Tank boat "Antasena" + Representatives sent to Pintad Manufacturer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hariansib.co/view/Dalam-Negeri/164498/Mesir-Kepincut--Tank-Boat--Buatan-Pindad.html



Nothing like a tank boat!  Interesting concept. Catamaran hull for speed. I like the remote controlled gun turret and at first I thought it couldn't fire to stern without the entire, main turret turning as well because it's directly in front of the radar & antenna mast which would be in its way. But then I realized the main turret only needs to turn a bit then the gun turret can fire without the mast in its way, if the gun turns more than 90 degrees.

Not sure what Egypt would need these for? These are really, beachhead, assault platforms or river patrol boats in hostile environments. Reminds me of something that could've been used in Vietnam. It's good for Indonesia's and similar environments with jungles and dense river banks, but Egypt? Would be nice to know what they're intended use would be. 

I could use one since there's good room at bow (you and actually pull out that extending, disembarking ramp a little bit and use it as a pulpit loool) and excellent room at stern with an open transom for some great fishing! And if someone tried to invade my area where the sonar & fish-finder shows a lot of bite, I can just fire the cannon and scare them away.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Nothing like a tank boat!  Interesting concept. Catamaran hull for speed. I like the remote controlled gun turret and at first I thought it couldn't fire to stern without the entire, main turret turning as well because it's directly in front of the radar & antenna mast which would be in its way. But then I realized the main turret only needs to turn a bit then the gun turret can fire without the mast in its way, if the gun turns more than 90 degrees.
> 
> Not sure what Egypt would need these for? These are really, beachhead, assault platforms or river patrol boats in hostile environments. Reminds me of something that could've been used in Vietnam. It's good for Indonesia's and similar environments with jungles and dense river banks, but Egypt? Would be nice to know what they're intended use would be.
> 
> I could use one since there's good room at bow (you and actually pull out that extending, disembarking ramp a little bit and use it as a pulpit loool) and excellent room at stern with an open transom for some great fishing! And if someone tried to invade my area where the sonar & fish-finder shows a lot of bite, I can just fire the cannon and scare them away.



They can be used all the way down to the Nile... 
Can be used in/out the Suez Canal and so on. YOu have a lot of purpose for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> They can be used all the way down to the Nile...
> Can be used in/out the Suez Canal and so on. YOu have a lot of purpose for it.



Maybe CMS and escort for the L-Cats out of the Mistrals which is basically beachhead landings or invasions. That makes much more sense, I think.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe CMS and escort for the L-Cats out of the Mistrals which is basically beachhead landings or invasions. That makes much more sense, I think.



but the tank boat will not be used with the mistral.

It's like some sort of an Attack-patrol boat but on Steroids (Landing/Fire support/fast attack/anti-air) and on any sea/river


----------



## Gomig-21

Not with the Mistrals, with the L-Cats coming out of the Mistrals. Basically the same thing you just said, landing and fire support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Not with the Mistrals, with the L-Cats coming out of the Mistrals. Basically the same thing you just said, landing and fire support.



Maybe why not. but then Mistral has to stay near shore.
I think it will be mostly used on the Nile region /Suez and few hot spot around the country.


----------



## mekawy

if it's true i can't find any action for those vessel but watching north sainai & gaza coasts 
mistral will have BMPs as a self propelled mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855078716485009409

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Paint ball?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Paint ball?



Yes. Unlike the Navy the Army Special Forces have not adopted simunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Yes. Unlike the Navy the Army Special Forces have not adopted simunition.



That's cool. The only difference is the bulkiness of those paint ball guns with that PB hopper and compressed air tank. Even that is not so bad once you get used to it. Inside an aircraft it might get a little in the way with all those seats and stuff, but still a neat alternative. Reminds me of the movie "SWAT" with Samuel L. Jackson and Collin Farrel. They did the same thing when they bet their supervisor they'd beat the allotted time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Nothing like a tank boat!  Interesting concept. Catamaran hull for speed. I like the remote controlled gun turret and at first I thought it couldn't fire to stern without the entire, main turret turning as well because it's directly in front of the radar & antenna mast which would be in its way. But then I realized the main turret only needs to turn a bit then the gun turret can fire without the mast in its way, if the gun turns more than 90 degrees.
> 
> Not sure what Egypt would need these for? These are really, beachhead, assault platforms or river patrol boats in hostile environments. Reminds me of something that could've been used in Vietnam. It's good for Indonesia's and similar environments with jungles and dense river banks, but Egypt? Would be nice to know what they're intended use would be.
> 
> I could use one since there's good room at bow (you and actually pull out that extending, disembarking ramp a little bit and use it as a pulpit loool) and excellent room at stern with an open transom for some great fishing! And if someone tried to invade my area where the sonar & fish-finder shows a lot of bite, I can just fire the cannon and scare them away.


They might be useful for the mistrals..they can be used for close support to clear an area of 3/4km before troops' deployment in a beach head..What do you think about this possibility?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> That's cool. The only difference is the bulkiness of those paint ball guns with that PB hopper and compressed air tank. Even that is not so bad once you get used to it. Inside an aircraft it might get a little in the way with all those seats and stuff, but still a neat alternative.



Having used both, simunition is by far the more realistic experience. You're still using your weapon system with associated sights, laser light modules, and any other attachments. You have the exact same number of rounds in the magazine loaded and so you change and bomb up magazines in the same way you would normally.

It's a bit of a shame that they can get their hands on an EgyptAir passenger plane as a realistic training area and then use paintball. The Navy SFB is far more innovative in terms of training techniques than the Army SF. Hopefully some of these innovations can make their way over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> They might be useful for the mistrals..they can be used for close support to clear an area of 3/4km before troops' deployment in a beach head..What do you think about this possibility?



That's close to what I thought, also, in post #3346 as support for any troops disembarking off the Misral's landing crafts. But Mekawy's comment seems to suggest that's already going to be the BMP-1's duty. Close maritime support would seem to be the most likely role for this tank boat. His idea of it patrolling the northern coast of Sinai and the Gaza border and all the terrorist activity on the northern coast makes a lot of sense, for sure. He could very well be spot on with that.

Mistral's capacity can certainly accommodate the BMP's with everything else it can do.

From Wiki:
- Capacity: 59 vehicles (including 13 AMX Leclerc tanks) or a 40-strong Leclerc tank battalion
Obviously those would change to M1A1's and BMP's in whatever ratio is mission appropriate.
Would they use the M-60A3's on the Mistrals? 

- Troops:

900 (short duration)
450 (long durations)
150 (serving as operational headquarters)
- Complement: 20 officers, 80 petty officers, 60 quarter-masters

- Aircraft carried: 16 heavy or 35 light helicopters
- Aviation facilities: 6 helicopter landing spots

I would classify the Ka-52 Katran as a "light helicopter" since "heavy" usually pertains to larger and heavier, utility and transport helicopters such as the Sea Kings etc., but I think there will only be 16 per carrier depending on what the Egyptian bosses order and if their MO is to keep additional helos as backup somewhere on land, and I hope they stick with the Katran despite the radar issues. 

It didn't list the following as part of the "capacity" so not sure if landing crafts or hovercrafts are actually carried within as part of the load? Maybe you know, SC.
- Boats & landing
- craft carried:

4 CTM (chaland de transport de matériel)
alternatively, 2 LCAC (Landing Craft, Air Cushion)



Frogman said:


> Having used both, simunition is by far the more realistic experience. You're still using your weapon system with associated sights, laser light modules, and any other attachments. You have the exact same number of rounds in the magazine loaded and so you change and bomb up magazines in the same way you would normally.
> 
> It's a bit of a shame that they can get their hands on an EgyptAir passenger plane as a realistic training area and then use paintball. The Navy SFB is far more innovative in terms of training techniques than the Army SF. Hopefully some of these innovations can make their way over.



Couldn't agree more, my friend. I kept my criticism away this time because I don't want to upset my brothers and others and make them hesitant on posting cool stuff like this (they'll be thinking "oh that *** Gomig-21 is gonna find some issue and pick it apart that jerk! lol ) since I have already criticized several aspect of things from the MiGs to certain SF safety procedures and the worst one to me is the smoking on the Mistral is just @#$!%@^ so I toned it down on this one lol.  Besides, this one isn't as bad as others but you're spot on, it is a shame when you make the analogy you did. You did say the gear is really in need of a very calculated and appropriate upgrade in many parts of the military that it's pretty obvious to many of us and hopefully it will get to the people in charge. We should forward our complaints to the EAF and tag them @#EgypitanArmedForcesPAKDEFENSE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> since I have already criticized several aspect of things from the MiGs to certain SF safety procedures and the worst one to me is the smoking on the Mistral is just @#$!%@^ so I toned it down on this one lol.



I think the Egyptian members and other contributors on this thread have created an environment where criticism is encouraged and welcome. On many other forums you would be shouted out if you said something was wrong or questioned the leadership of the Armed Forces. Here you can do so freely.



Gomig-21 said:


> You did say the gear is really in need of a very calculated and appropriate upgrade in many parts of the military that it's pretty obvious to many of us and hopefully it will get to the people in charge. We should forward our complaints to the EAF



I would obviously love to help out but we all know how much of a closed system the Armed Forces is. Criticism from outside is met with hostility even if it is constructive. I'm starting to go slightly insane with how shit things are in some areas but at least on this forum I can speak freely without having anyone say the Armed Forces knows best wel ta3rees that follows that statement. 

We have unqualified people making important decisions throughout Egypt. I'm not sure why some think the AF is immune from that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's close to what I thought, also, in post #3346 as support for any troops disembarking off the Misral's landing crafts. But Mekawy's comment seems to suggest that's already going to be the BMP-1's duty. Close maritime support would seem to be the most likely role for this tank boat. His idea of it patrolling the northern coast of Sinai and the Gaza border and all the terrorist activity on the northern coast makes a lot of sense, for sure. He could very well be spot on with that.
> 
> Mistral's capacity can certainly accommodate the BMP's with everything else it can do.
> 
> From Wiki:
> - Capacity: 59 vehicles (including 13 AMX Leclerc tanks) or a 40-strong Leclerc tank battalion
> Obviously those would change to M1A1's and BMP's in whatever ratio is mission appropriate.
> Would they use the M-60A3's on the Mistrals?
> 
> - Troops:
> 
> 900 (short duration)
> 450 (long durations)
> 150 (serving as operational headquarters)
> - Complement: 20 officers, 80 petty officers, 60 quarter-masters
> 
> - Aircraft carried: 16 heavy or 35 light helicopters
> - Aviation facilities: 6 helicopter landing spots
> 
> I would classify the Ka-52 Katran as a "light helicopter" since "heavy" usually pertains to larger and heavier, utility and transport helicopters such as the Sea Kings etc., but I think there will only be 16 per carrier depending on what the Egyptian bosses order and if their MO is to keep additional helos as backup somewhere on land, and I hope they stick with the Katran despite the radar issues.
> 
> It didn't list the following as part of the "capacity" so not sure if landing crafts or hovercrafts are actually carried within as part of the load? Maybe you know, SC.
> - Boats & landing
> - craft carried:
> 
> 4 CTM (chaland de transport de matériel)
> alternatively, 2 LCAC (Landing Craft, Air Cushion)
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more, my friend. I kept my criticism away this time because I don't want to upset my brothers and others and make them hesitant on posting cool stuff like this (they'll be thinking "oh that *** Gomig-21 is gonna find some issue and pick it apart that jerk! lol ) since I have already criticized several aspect of things from the MiGs to certain SF safety procedures and the worst one to me is the smoking on the Mistral is just @#$!%@^ so I toned it down on this one lol.  Besides, this one isn't as bad as others but you're spot on, it is a shame when you make the analogy you did. You did say the gear is really in need of a very calculated and appropriate upgrade in many parts of the military that it's pretty obvious to many of us and hopefully it will get to the people in charge. We should forward our complaints to the EAF and tag them @#EgypitanArmedForcesPAKDEFENSE!


All I know is there are a lot of options for Boats&Landing.. let it be fully equipped first then we will see what Egypt will chose in those categories.. one example is that large hovercrafts do not need to be carried by the Mistrals, small ones are a possibility though.. I think there will be many configurations for the Mistral carrying capabilities, it will depend mainly on the type of mission to be carried..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Off Topic:

If TR and Masr would have been in good term... We would see some interesting Equipment in the Army... Like Milgem/Ada Class Vessels - Subs - IFV - Incoming Altay - Helis - And Missiles...
And all of that could come with either JV or full ToT , therefore a more independant Def industry in Masr...


----------



## Hell NO

@Frogman you are going to like this. Why can't they equip all the saqa like this at least.
It always makes my eyes water a little bit when I see Egyptian soldiers carrying ammo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Hell NO said:


> you are going to like this. Why can't they equip all the saqa like this at least.It always makes my eyes water a little bit when I see Egyptian soldiers carrying ammo.



This should be the *bare minimum* standard (since it's somewhat usable) for all infantry in my opinion and it is possible. 

We can't because there's very little feedback in terms of requirements going to those in charge of procurement for the infantry and the Army as a whole. Decisions happen top down without consultation and separately within different Army's and military Regions. 

Which means you get a mismatch of kit for different units/formations which aren't modular, interchangeable, usable, robust, and often come without training so are used/worn wrongly anyway. 

It isn't a matter of cost really as other Forces in Africa with worse budgets have better kit for their soldiers. Egypt most likely spends more because it buys so many different things for many different formations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Hell NO said:


> It always makes my eyes water a little bit when I see Egyptian soldiers carrying ammo.



 It's always weird when soldiers don't carry around ammo.



Frogman said:


> This should be the *bare minimum* standard (since it's somewhat usable) for all infantry in my opinion and it is possible.
> 
> We can't because there's very little feedback in terms of requirements going to those in charge of procurement for the infantry and the Army as a whole. Decisions happen top down without consultation and separately within different Army's and military Regions.
> 
> Which means you get a mismatch of kit for different units/formations which aren't modular, interchangeable, usable, robust, and often come without training so are used/worn wrongly anyway.
> 
> It isn't a matter of cost really as other Forces in Africa with worse budgets have better kit for their soldiers. Egypt most likely spends more because it buys so many different things for many different formations.



You should totally be in charge of the Egyptian military.

I also have no clue why they picked such a ugly camo for the army.


----------



## Frogman

EgyptianAmerican said:


> It's always weird when soldiers don't carry around ammo.



Look out for olive green side bags and bulging trouser pockets. Often use them to store magazines. Obviously far from ideal. 



EgyptianAmerican said:


> I also have no clue why they picked such a ugly camo for the army.



I actually quite like it. It's unique to the Sa3ka and has lot of history behind it. Also pretty good in desert/Sinai's mountainous environments. Makes more sense than the Paratroopers woodland camo, which they wanted just to be special. 



EgyptianAmerican said:


> You should totally be in charge of the Egyptian military.



 I'm just a mong on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Frogman said:


> I'm just a mong on the internet.



Utter nonsense, I have no doubt sir that after 6 months in your care the Egyptian army would be a well-oiled machine capable and respected by all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Frogman said:


> I'm just a mong on the internet.



I agree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> I'm just a mong on the internet.



'Mongoose' is more like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Utter nonsense, I have no doubt sir that after 6 months in your care the Egyptian army would be a well-oiled machine capable and respected by all.



Broken within one week, more like.



MICA said:


> I agree



Roo7 el3ab kata be3eed 3an hena yalla!



Gomig-21 said:


> 'Mongoose' is more like it.



Isn't that like a shit non cute lemur?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Isn't that like a shit non cute lemur?



They can be cute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Endurance

MICA said:


> Egypt to upgrade 1 perry class frigate with Smart s mk 2 radar , as well as upgrading osprey class mine hunter
> 
> View attachment 390621








Turkish Navy uses same SMART- S MK2 Radar on the Gabya class frigates and Ada Class Corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Endurance said:


> Turkish Navy uses same SMART- S MK2 Radar on the Gabya class frigates and Ada Class Corvettes.


Yup I know , I believe our upgrade will be very similar to the turkish frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

In partnership with Egypt, Saudi Arabia, and the United Arab Emirates, the U.S. Navy is conducting Eagle Salute 2017 maritime exercises to enhance mutual capabilities in maritime security operations. See some of the exercises and team-building activities that are a part of the training!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

I've always liked that blue, camo naval uniform. Very awesome. Effective and looks good which is a bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Egypt takes delivery of first MiG-29 fighter jets*





MiG-29M2 fighter jet. Photo by ussiadefence.net
Deputy Minister of Defense of Egypt Mohammad Al-Keshky announced on 27 April that the Egypt Air Forces has received its first batch of Russian modern MiG-29M2 fighter jets.

That was reported by Interfax.

“We have already received some of the aircraft, but not all. The execution of the contract continues, “said Al-Keshky.

Deliveries are set to conclude by no later than 2020, according to Russian state-run news agency Sputnik.

The 50 MiG-29M/M2 fighter jets being acquired by Egypt from Russia’s RAC MiG will be equipped with OLS-EU infrared search and track systems, PPK targeting pods and MSP electronic warfare systems, allowing them to carry precision guided munitions. Rosoboronexport signed the deal in April 2015.

The MiG-29M/M2 (also called MiG-35) is an improved version of the MiG-29 featuring longer range due to increased internal fuel, a lighter airframe, slightly more powerful and improved RD-33MK engines, an in-flight refuelling probe, multi-function displays in the cockpit and improved avionics.

http://defence-blog.com/news/egypt-takes-delivery-of-first-mig-29-fighter-jets.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

"First batch?" How many in a 'batch?' If true, I guess Russian aircraft don't get the same arriving ceremonial treatment as the French or US ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Gomig-21 said:


> "First batch?" How many in a 'batch?' If true, I guess Russian aircraft don't get the same arriving ceremonial treatment as the French or US ones.


Well may ceremony would be done after few days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> I've always liked that blue, camo naval uniform. Very awesome. Effective and looks good which is a bonus.



Until you go overboard and wonder why they issued you something that blends perfectly with the dangerous blue mass you operate in.



Gomig-21 said:


> "First batch?" How many in a 'batch?' If true, I guess Russian aircraft don't get the same arriving ceremonial treatment as the French or US ones.



We've only seen two thus far and one of them hadn't even been painted yet. I'm slightly skeptical as to what delivered means exactly. They could just mean that EAF pilots are now flying them in Russia.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eagle Salute 2017













Eagle Salute 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> Well may ceremony would be done after few days



Zarvan bro, if there's anything about us Egyptians is we love to celebrate anything!  The kids will get dressed in brand new and colorful clothes, the men will be dancing, the women will be doing 'zaghrattas' (that's when they move their tongue side to side not top to bottom, it's very difficult to learn and sounds like this "lewlewlewlewlewlewlewlewlewlewleeeey.") It's an acquired talent takes a while to develop and the camels and the donkeys will be staring thinking "look at these crazy people." If there were any deliveries of MiGs, they would've built new or cleaned old hangers, put on fresh paint, dawned new uniforms, brought in new flags and the state TV news channel and done the whole thing right then and there! If they could've done it a day early they would've! 



Frogman said:


> Until you go overboard and wonder why they issued you something that blends perfectly with the dangerous blue mass you operate in.



lol true. But that's the whole point of camo. The uni is not supposed to make you visible under any circumstance, quite the opposite. I thought you were in charge of the Egyptian military kit ya ostaz?!  In reality, naval camo (for sailors specifically) doesn't really matter because sailors are supposed to be on board their ships at all times and there is absolutely no need to blend into the ship. The ship is always the main target and not it's sailors so it makes no difference except for separating and distinguishing the different units within, and looks/professionalism. It's better for it to blend with the ocean. Man overboard is something that's not supposed to happen and if SOP and all safety procedures are followed, it doesn't happen and should never happen, but I'm aware of the rare possibility and the uni can't be designed or issued solely based on such a rare possibility. When 'man overboard' occurs because of foolish negligence or the ship got hit and many end up in the water, they should have their bright, orange, life vests on specifically to be spotted and rescued, by friend or even foe. Those all-dark, single color, navy blue uniforms are even more in line in blending with the water than the EGY ones. BTW, there's a good reason why they should wear 'white' undershirts. 



Frogman said:


> We've only seen two thus far and one of them hadn't even been painted yet. I'm slightly skeptical as to what delivered means exactly. They could just mean that EAF pilots are now flying them in Russia.



It must've be the translation from Arabic to Russian to English! Those 2 pics weren't even issued by the Russians in any media form, they were taken by Alexander Mishin who's an independent, aircraft photographer who happened to be at Zukovsky where both those MiG-35's were flying. Honestly, I wasn't sure how the Russians are pulling off all these foreign deals, especially with Egypt since they're under sanction because of Crimea. Being under sanctions typically doesn't allow you to make military deals of this magnitude and this deal was signed post issued sanctions, unlike the many other deals with India and China etc., so maybe that's the reason why this is going to be dealt with in a quiet manner? Or maybe the sanctions don't apply, not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Gomig-21 said:


> Zarvan bro, if there's anything about us Egyptians is we love to celebrate anything!  The kids will get dressed in brand new and colorful clothes, the men will be dancing, the women will be doing 'zaghrattas' (that's when they move their tongue side to side not top to bottom, it's very difficult to learn and sounds like this "lewlewlewlewlewlewlewlewlewlewleeeey.") It's an acquired talent takes a while to develop and the camels and the donkeys will be staring thinking "look at these crazy people." If there were any deliveries of MiGs, they would've built new or cleaned old hangers, put on fresh paint, dawned new uniforms, brought in new flags and the state TV news channel and done the whole thing right then and there! If they could've done it a day early they would've!
> 
> 
> 
> lol true. But that's the whole point of camo. The uni is not supposed to make you visible under any circumstance, quite the opposite. I thought you were in charge of the Egyptian military kit ya ostaz?!  In reality, naval camo (for sailors specifically) doesn't really matter because sailors are supposed to be on board their ships at all times and there is absolutely no need to blend into the ship. The ship is always the main target and not it's sailors so it makes no difference except for separating and distinguishing the different units within, and looks/professionalism. It's better for it to blend with the ocean. Man overboard is something that's not supposed to happen and if SOP and all safety procedures are followed, it doesn't happen and should never happen, but I'm aware of the rare possibility and the uni can't be designed or issued solely based on such a rare possibility. When 'man overboard' occurs because of foolish negligence or the ship got hit and many end up in the water, they should have their bright, orange, life vests on specifically to be spotted and rescued, by friend or even foe. Those all-dark, single color, navy blue uniforms are even more in line in blending with the water than the EGY ones. BTW, there's a good reason why they wear 'white' undershirts.
> 
> 
> 
> It must've be the translation from Arabic to Russian to English! Those 2 pics weren't even issued by the Russians in any media form, they were taken by Alexander Mishin who's an independent, aircraft photographer who happened to be at Zukovsky where both those MiG-35's were flying. Honestly, I wasn't sure how the Russians are pulling off all these foreign deals, especially with Egypt since they're under sanction because of Crimea. Being under sanctions typically doesn't allow you to make military deals of this magnitude and this deal was signed post issued sanctions, unlike the many other deals with India and China etc., so maybe that's the reason why this is going to be dealt with in a quiet manner? Or maybe the sanctions don't apply, not sure.



I can say one thing for sure than that I saw many Egyptian Military pages celebrating first flight of JF-17 B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mekawy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Zarvan said:


> I can say one thing for sure than that I saw many Egyptian Military pages celebrating first flight of JF-17 B



Good for you


----------



## Zarvan

MICA said:


> Good for you


Not only for us it would be great for Egypt as JF-17 B most likely is equipped with AESA and BVR and EW technology so Egypt can get it with TOT with no strings attached


----------



## MICA

Zarvan said:


> Not only for us it would be great for Egypt as JF-17 B most likely is equipped with AESA and BVR and EW technology so Egypt can get it with TOT with no strings attached



What it will add to the EAF next to the current fleet of ( F-16 , Rafale , MIG-29M2 , mirage 2000 ) ? 

We are already covered all types of missions with this fleet , we are just waiting for a 5th gen fighter and we are not in a hurry


----------



## The SC

*Signing of a memorandum of understanding for joint military cooperation between Egypt and South Korea*






South Korean sources announced the most important agreements signed between Egypt and South Korea during the visit of South Korean Deputy Defense Minister Hwang In-moo and his accompanying delegation to Egypt at the end of March 2017 and his meeting with the First / General of the Armed Forces, Minister of Defense and Military Production, Major General Mahmoud Hijazi, Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces, Maj. Gen. Mohammed Al-Asar, Minister of Military Production, and Navy Commander Ahmed Khaled, Commander of the Naval Forces.

The two sides also agreed to hold periodic meetings between the Egyptian and South Korean military committees to discuss military cooperation in accordance with the memorandum of understanding signed by the Egyptian and South Korean sides to discuss joint military cooperation in the field of military cooperation and defense industries. , Mr. Hwang invited General Sidqi Subhi and General Mahmoud Hijazi to visit South Korea in the coming period, in addition to the Egyptian military delegation to the exhibition "Seoul ADEX 2017" for defense and space, which is held from 17 to 22 October.

http://arabic.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2017/03/29/0200000000AAR20170329001400885.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Eagle Salute 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> What it will add to the EAF next to the current fleet of ( F-16 , Rafale , MIG-29M2 , mirage 2000 ) ?
> 
> We are already covered all types of missions with this fleet , we are just waiting for a 5th gen fighter and we are not in a hurry


It will add a capacity that no other country can offer Egypt, namely a home made fighter to make the whole EAF redundant in any unpredictable event, also when losses in war are slow/late to replace, The JF-17(Egyptian version) can be counted on to fill the gap, not only because it is cheap to produce, but also because it is a potent multirole fighter, coming with an AESA radar, BVR capabilities, decent EW/ECM and avionics, Anti-ship missiles and cruise missiles, not to forget some wild weasel capabilities..I think it will be the best sidekick fighter plane not only for the EAF but for most Arab and Muslim countries, mainly those located in conflict prone regions..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

The SC said:


> It will add a capacity that no other country can offer Egypt, namely a home made fighter to make the whole EAF redundant in any unpredictable event, also when losses in war are slow/late to replace, The JF-17(Egyptian version) can be counted on to fill the gap, not only because it is cheap to produce, but also because it is a potent multirole fighter, coming with an AESA radar, BVR capabilities, decent EW/ECM and avionics, Anti-ship missiles and cruise missiles, not to forget some wild weasel capabilities..I think it will be the best sidekick fighter plane not only for the EAF but for most Arab and Muslim countries, mainly those located in conflict prone regions..



With all respect to you and zarvan but I wouldn't call the jf-17 a real fighter maybe a trainer , it just lacks on every aspect to be a good fighter , what's the benifet to have a tot and build a plane that a descent enemy with a 4th gen fighter can drop it like birds , and having a two seat version will not make it any better , we already filled the gap with a cheap multi-role fighter the mig-29M

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> With all respect to you and zarvan but I wouldn't call the jf-17 a real fighter maybe a trainer , it just lacks on every aspect to be a good fighter , what's the benifet to have a tot and build a plane that a descent enemy with a 4th gen fighter can drop it like birds , and having a two seat version will not make it any better , we already filled the gap with a cheap multi-role fighter the mig-29M


You make a good point.. still the JF-17 and mostly block 3 with AESA will cost half the price of even the Migs.. but that is not the point, the main point is when you have a local production of any military gear it saves you a lot of headaches in the event of war.. speedy replacement is only one of them.. the acquisition of new technologies is also very important to stay afloat and competitive..
Dear friend, I have been following the progress of JF-17 since its beginning, and I was not impressed by it at all, still after so many improvements that had been implemented in Blk 2, I started liking it; more composite materials were added, improved smokeless engines, increased payload capacity, more loitering time, advanced electronics and avionics, SEAD capabilities, BVR capabilities, a very respectful suite of weapons.. and this is just Blk 2.. Block 3 will display more composites in the body, an AESA radar, IRST, 5th generation avionics, HMDS, improved or new engine and much more we do not know about yet.. So for a small and lightweight fighter, it packs a powerful punch.. And please do not forget that it is made to face the SU-30, Mig-29, Jaguar, Mirage-2000 of the Indian air forces.. So yes it can handle and fight any 4th to 4+ generation fighter as it is now, Blk3 will be able to handle the 4+ and ++ generation, because it will be itself a 4+ to ++ generation, while Blk 2 is a 4th generation..
This project will of course need money..KSA and other GCC member states have also shown interest for the JF-17 since its inception till very recently where KSA's chief of staff had promised openly in Pakistan that KSA will purchase/ ( Studying) a substantial number of the plane.. So I do not see why it should not have manufacturing outlets in both Egypt and KSA ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

The SC said:


> You make a good point.. still the JF-17 and mostly block 3 with AESA will cost half the price of even the Migs.. but that is not the point, the main point is when you have a local production of any military gear it saves you a lot of headaches in the event of war.. speedy replacement is only one of them.. the acquisition of new technologies is also very important to stay afloat and competitive..
> Dear friend, I have been following the progress of JF-17 since its beginning, and I was not impressed by it at all, still after so many improvements that had been implemented in Blk 2, I started liking it; more composite materials were added, improved smokeless engines, increased payload capacity, more loitering time, advanced electronics and avionics, SEAD capabilities, BVR capabilities, a very respectful suite of weapons.. and this is just Blk 2.. Block 3 will display more composites in the body, an AESA radar, IRST, 5th generation avionics, HMDS, improved or new engine and much more we do not know about yet.. So for a small and lightweight fighter, it packs a powerful punch.. And please do not forget that it is made to face the SU-30, Mig-29, Jaguar, Mirage-2000 of the Indian air forces.. So yes it can handle and fight any 4th to 4+ generation fighter as it is now, Blk3 will be able to handle the 4+ and ++ generation, because it will be itself a 4+ to ++ generation, while Blk 2 is a 4th generation..
> This project will of course need money..KSA and other GCC member states have also shown interest for the JF-17 since its inception till very recently where KSA's chief of staff had promised openly in Pakistan that KSA will purchase/ ( Studying) a substantial number of the plane.. So I do not see why it should not have manufacturing outlets in booth Egypt and KSA ..


If you're convinced with what you have wrote , then I will not bother to reply Lol...


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> If you're convinced with what you have wrote , then I will not bother to reply Lol...


What is the alternative? if you tell me Egypt can get the MIG-29 production line with ToT, I will consider changing my mind.. but for rational and pragmatism's sake I'll go for the JF-17 blk3..


----------



## mekawy

For the jf17 imagine we didn't sign for migs 
The main question is what tech will be transfered to egy ?
Aesa radar ? No
Russian/chinese engine ? No
Cockpit or even advanced weapons ? No

So we will get the body tech and some parts & electric wires and those things with a price matching or little less migs price

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mekawy said:


> For the jf17 imagine we didn't sign for migs
> The main question is what tech will be transfered to egy ?
> Aesa radar ? No
> Russian/chinese engine ? No
> Cockpit or even advanced weapons ? No
> 
> So we will get the body tech and some parts & electric wires and those things with a price matching or little less migs price


Good question..
actually the body and some parts & electric wires won't cost more than $10 million, and yes might get AESA tech.. The avionics on it are quite advanced as testified by Saudi experts who have been watching it for a long time, the engine tech is difficult to get from anyone, so it is out of the question for now.. cockpit is quite advanced and yes that might be included in ToT.. If the JF-17 is made in big numbers, let's say 100-200 the cost will be around $25 million per plane, a little more or less.. weapons some weapons ToT is possible with the Chinese, remember that this is a Chinese Pakistani fighter plane, and also remember that Egypt has already a production line for Chinese trainers for a long time..


*JF-17

Production*
Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) holds the exclusive rights of 58% of JF-17 airframe co-production work. A comprehensive infrastructure comprising state of the art machines and required skilled human resource has very quickly been developed at the Complex.

The final assembly and flight testing of the aircraft was the first JF-17 co-production activity to start at PAC. The first PAC produced aircraft was handed over to Pakistan Air Force in November 2009. Since then, aircraft are being produced regularly to meet the required schedule. The co-production of sub assemblies and structural parts has also commenced and is sequentially attaining the sustained production status. Besides upgrading the production system, PAC has also upgraded its quality, technology and archive management systems to meet the production and management standards of a 3rd generation fighter aircraft.



*Design*

Looking at the status of the development's work, the fourth prototype version of the JF-17 Thunder combat jet has successfully completed its first operational flight in Chengdu, China, on Wednesday, 2006-03-10. Anon. (11 May, 2006) [Zulfiqar resigns, levels allegations against MQM and Malik - PakTribune 4th Prototype JF-17 Thunder aircraft successfully completed inaugural flight JF-17 Thunder] . "Pak Tribune".] The 4th prototype of the JF-17 Thunder combat jet is configured as a multi-role fighter-bomber and is capable of carrying multiple air-to-air and air-to-ground weapons. The fighter jet is equipped with advanced electronics and weapons systems. Pakistan received the first consignment of 2 aircraft on 2007-03-23, while the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex in Kamra will start manufacturing the JF-17 in 2008. China will start official production in June 2007.

The fourth prototype version is said to be redesigned with F-35 style Divertless Supersonic Intakes (DSIs) being the most notable feature; according to Lockheed Martin, DSIs are more stealthy than other conventional air intakes as well as DSIs also divert turbulent boundary-layer airflow away from the engine inlet Anon. (12 May, 2006) [http://www.defence.pk/jf-17_thunder.html JF-17 Thunder] . "Pakistan Defence - JF-17 Multirole Aircraft".] Anon. (30 Dec, 2006)








Many advanced aerodynamic solutions of the modern contemporary fighters are embodied in FC-1/JF-17, i.e. moderate aspect ratio wing design, large strake wing sections, cambered twist wing profile, full span all moving automatic Leading Edge Flaps (LEF). These Characteristics provide FC-1/JF-17 excellent sub-transonic maneuverability and Short Take-off and Landing (STOL) capability.



At the Sixth Zhuhai Airshow in China, a Unit Training Device (UTD) appearing identical to the earlier mockup of the JF-17 was publicly displayed, and the manufacturer of the aircraft, along with other manufacturers of airborne weaponry, provided more detailed information on the projects:
*Avionics*

The software of JF-17 totaled more than one million lines of instructions, incorporating the concept of open architecture. Instead of using the common Ada, the programming language of JF-17 software is written in C++ instead. The reason for using C++ instead of Ada was due to practice of the commercial off-the-shelf to better utilize the large number of civilian software programmers available. The avionics of JF-17 prototypes was based on Motorola 88000 microprocessor originally, but can be changed to other types of the same class. The 4th prototype includes advanced avionics features such as:






*Cockpit*

* Electronic Flight Instrument System with cockpit displays that are compatible with western systems such as those built by Rockwell Collins and Honeywell.
**HUD is a state-of-the-art system developed by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC).
**All HUD and head-down displays are compatible with the standard electro-optical targeting pod that is carried externally.
**Many images/information can be displayed at the same time.
**The control panel consists of only 3 multi-function displays.
***All information is processed and displayed on them.
***Each screen's functions can be redefined individually, and are exchangeable.
***Brightness and contrast can be adjusted automatically or manually, and can be made compatible with night vision goggles.
***In mid-2007, Chinese state-run television station CCTV-7 aired the latest information on the EFIS of JF-17 with most conventional analogue dial indicators eliminated:
****It was shown that the EFIS of JF-17 consists of three large rectangular shaped color MFDs that appeared to be LCD. The MFD in the middle is in a lower position than the two on the side. Unlike most MFD with width greater than height, all MFDs on JF-17 appear to be rotated 90 degrees, i.e. with height much greater than width. A digital moving map display in Chinese is shown on the MFD to the right. However, other languages are also available, but it can be concluded for sure that English is definitely the dominant language.
****There is a monochrome up-front control panel (UFCP) directly under the HUD, above the MFD in the middle. Control buttons are arranged to the left and the right sides of the UFCP, while there are three lines of display similar to that of civilian hand-held scientific calculators in the center, providing information such as dates in English. It appears that the displays of UFCP can only display information in English.

*HOTAS control.
*Intelligent avionics.
**Avionics system is all-digital and fully integrated.
**Distributed structure with open architecture.
***Two independent but exchangeable (can back up each other) STD-MTL-1553B data buses connect all equipment, plus two powerful control computers (that can also back up each other).
***Each computer controls one data bus.
***The current MIL-STD-1553B data bus can be readily replaced by MIL-STD-1773 fiber optic bus, on customer request.
*The seat is inclined more than the normal 13/14 degrees.Fact|date=November 2007














*
Radar*

Several radars have been tested onboard prototypes of JF-17, which includes:

;Chinese Nanjing KLJ-7 radar: Many radars on the JF-17 have been tested, and many were selected for the first batch of JF-17s/FC-1s. However, recently, it has been disclosed by PAF Air Chief Marshal Tanvir Mahmood Ahmed that the supplied JF-17s to Pakistan have KLJ-7 radars. [ [JF-17 Arrived in Pakistan - MILAVIA Military Aviation News MILAVIA News - JF-17 Arrived in Pakistan ] ] [ [JF-17 Thunder Multi-role Fighter Aircraft JF-17.com : Your Best Resource for JF-17/FC-1 ] ] ;Israeli Elta EL/M-2032 radar: Two delivered to China before the sales stopped under U.S. pressure. At least one was installed on the first Chinese prototypes for testing and evaluation. There are unconfirmed reports that at least one unit was lost when a prototype crashed.;Russian Phazotron Super Komar radar: This is a development of the Komar (Mosquito) radar Russian offered to upgrade Q-5s and J-7s. The Komar itself is a development of the Phazotron Kopyo (Spear) radar offered for the MiG-21-93/98, with newer electronics to drastically reduce the weight by more than a third, from the original 125 kg of Kopyo to 80 kg. With the exception of the sector of scan increased to +/-60° from the original +/-40° of Kopyo, all the rest of the performance parameters of the Komar remained the same as those of the Kopyo. The Super Komar radar has improved capabilities over the Komar in that instead of being able to simultaneously track 8 targets and engage 2 of the tracked like the Komar and Kopyo, it can simultaneously track 10 targets and engage 4 of the tracked. It is reported, however, despite successful tests, that the radar was eventually rejected by both China and Pakistan, because the 60/40 km tracking/engagement range of the Super Komar radar was simply too short, and this was the reason why no more follow-up orders were placed.;Italian FIAR Grifo-S7 radar: Unlike the Russian Super Komar, the Italian radar lacks the capability of multi-target tracking and engagement via semi-active radar homing air-to-air missiles. However, it does have multi-target tracking capability (up to 8) and single-target engagement capability via semi-active radar homing air-to-air missiles and when using active radar homing air-to-air missiles, two targets can be simultaneously engaged. The radar weighs 110 kg and a slotted planar array antenna. This Italian radar has a higher MTBF than the Russian radar, up to more than 220 hours. Furthermore, the ISO-9002-certified radar and electronics manufacturing facility at Kamra of the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex already had vast experience in license assembly / production of earlier Italian FIAR Grifo series radars for the F-7MP/P/PG, and the Italian radar would have an advantage over its competitors should assembly / production licenses be granted like it had been done earlier. This Italian radar emerged as the winner in the competition against the British Blue Hawk and the French RC-400 radars, and it was reported that at least several units would equip the very first JF-17s in Pakistani service.;British GEC-Marconi Blue Hawk radar: This radar is developed from GEC-Marconi's Blue Vixen radar on board the BAE Sea Harrier, with an MTBF of over 200 hours. The radar lacks the compatibility with semi-active radar homing air-to-air missiles, and this was one of the reason it was rejected by Pakistan, but this capability can be incorporated up on customer's request. The radar weighs 104 kg and incorporates a slotted planar array. This British radar remains a potential candidate on export versions of the JF-17, should potential customers require a cheaper alternative to the Italian Grifo-S7 radar.;French Thomson-CSF RC-400 radar: This radar is developed from Thomson-CSF's RDY radar on board the Dassault Mirage 2000, with reduced peak power and maximum range due to decreased size and weight. Like the British GEC-Marconi Blue Hawk radar, this French radar was also rejected by Pakistan for lacking the compatibility with semi-active radar homing air-to-air missiles, but Thomson-CSF had claimed that such capability could be readily incorporated upon customer's request. Another reason for Pakistani rejection of the radar was that, instead of being built to the MIL-STD-1553 standard, the French radar was built to the French DIGIBUS one instead, so extra work must be done for compatibility with MIL-STD-1553, thus increasing the cost. However, for potential customers who had been accustomed with French equipment, this French radar is a logical choice, because although the initial cost for installation is higher, the overall operational cost would be lower when the radar is compatible with all other French equipment in the inventory. For this reason, the RC-400 also remains a potential candidate for export versions of the JF-17 for possible future customers equipped with French systems.


KLJ-7 Airborne Radar
Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra - elec_KLJ7.html
Technical Specifications
The KLJ-7 is an X-band airborne fire-control radar (FCR) uses a mechanically-steered slotted array antenna. The KLJ-7 has multiple modes, both beyond-visual-range (BVR) and close-in air-to-air modes, ground surveillance modes and a robust anti-jamming capability. The radar can reportedly manage up to 40 targets, monitor up to 10 of them in track-while-scan (TWS) mode and simultaneously fire on two BVR targets.
* Frequency : X-band
* A mechanically-steered slotted array antenna
* 14 Operational Modes
* Range more than 100 km
* Total targets tracked: 10 in TWS (Track-While-Scan) mode
* Reliability:
o MTBF (Mean Time Between Failure): 220 hours
o MTTR (Mean Time To Recovery): 0.5 hours
* Weight less than 120 kg
* Composition
o Antenna Unit
o Receiver Unit
o Transmitter Unit
o Processor Unit
o Power Supply Unit
o Auxiliary Transmitter Unit





*Head-up display (HUD)*

When Chinese Su-30MKK and Indian Su-30MKI were deployed in the humid subtropical and tropical zones, both had experienced significant fogging problems for the Russian SILS-30 HUDs, which was originally designed for arid environment in arctic/subarctic zones, thus a great deal of effort was spent to solve this issue so that the holographic HUD of Chinese origin on JF-17 could be deployed in any environments like its western counterparts. Alternatively, western HUDs can be incorporated directly into the aircraft with little effort due to the modular design and the adoptation of MIL-STD-1553B. The Chinese designed HUD for J-10 has inherited Russian/Soviet tradition of doubling as a radarscope, enabling the pilot to keep his eyes focused at infinity while working with his radar at the same time, a feature originally reverse engineered from MiG-23s obtained from Egypt.Fact|date=August 2008 The Chinese further expanded this function to include the projection of monochrome images from electrical optical pods JF-17 carried, though the colored images from these electrical optical pods would still have to be displayed on the head down displays.

However, many domestic Chinese sources have claimed that based on the feedback of the Chinese, Pakistani and other foreign pilots invited to evaluate the system, the result of such attempt to combine the best of Russian/Soviet and western practices is mixed at the best. While pilots accustomed to Soviet fighters including MiG-23 and MiG-29 welcomed the move, many others were rather not impressed at all, feeling that it was nothing other than merely pasting a transparent map on the HUD, because there was no three-dimensional presentation that would accurately cue a pilot's eyes to look for a target as it appears in a particular direction/angle, so the overall true effectiveness was still rather questionable. Such claimed are supported by the official acknowledgement of the manufacturer when Chengdu Aircraft Industry Corporation publicly announced at 6th Zhuhai Airshow held at the end of 2006 that this function did not come as a standard feature. Furthermore, the unit training device (UTD) presented at the same airshow also lacked this feature. As of early 2008, this function of HUD doubling as a radarscope is marketed by the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Corporation as an extra feature if the customer is willing to pay extra, rather than as a standard feature that comes with the aircraft. However, incorporating this feature might be helpful to attract customers who operates Soviet fighter with the same feature, such as MiG-23 and MiG-29.







*Electro-optical systems*

JF-17 is full compatible with the Chinese indigenously developed electro-optical (optronics) system originally developed for J-10 by Sichuan Changhong Electric Appliance Corporation. The domestic Chinese optronics system is more advanced than the Russian Izdeliye series which lacked the infrared imaging (ImIR) capability. The Chinese system is named as Type Hongguang-I Electro-optical radar with Hongguang meaning Rainbow Light, and it is a third generation optronics with ImIR capability and utilizes HgCdTe focal array, and received its certification on March 3, 2005 and subsequently entered service. A year later, the system was revealed to Chinese pubilc at the Conference on (Making) Sichuan Province a Strong Industrial Province. During the conference that lasted from March 26 to March 31, 2006, many cadres attending the conference including the Sichuan provincial (communist) party secretary Zhang Xuezhong were shown and operated an actual system demonstrated at the conference. Type Hongguang-I Electro-optical radar is also designed to be compatible with H-6, JH-7, J-8, J-11 and other large aircraft. Based on the limited information released, Hongguang-I optronics has a maximum range up to 75 km, longer than the Izdeliye OLS-27 (36Sh) optronics with 50 km on Su-27, but shorter than the Izdeliye OLS-30 (52Sh) optronics on Su-30.

In comparison to Russian Izdeliye family of optronics such as OLS-27 (36Sh) on Su-27 and OLS-30 (52Sh) on Su-30 that weigh over 200 kg, the Chinese system is much more lighter and compact, but still not enough to be fitted into the nose of the aircraft when the current available radars are installed. As a result, only the podded version can be carried by earlier production models of JF-17. Many domestic Chinese sources have claimed that this is the reason why the radar selection of JF-17 has not yet been finalized, due to the need for a more compact and lighter one while maintaining the same capability at the same time in order to install the domestic optronics system internally like similar systems on F-14, MiG-29 and Su-27.


















*
Helmet Mounted Sight (HMS)*

Though the exact type of helmet mounted sights for the JF-17 has yet to be determined, it is known that the HMS will be standard. The JF-17 is compatible with a wide range of HMSes, and its HMS will be at least equal or better than the HMS offered for the Chengdu J-7E/F-7PG (J-7), which first appeared in 2002 at air shows and various defense / electronics exhibitions, such as CIDEX held in China. According to staffmembers from the developing firms and their advertisements at these exhibitions, the HMS offered for the J-7 is already better than the latest Russian HMS available on the export market, in that the Chinese HMS is specifically designed to improve the performance of the Russian system, and it outperforms its Russian counterparts including the ASP-AVD-21, Shchel series and Sura series in various fields:Fact|date=April 2008

*In comparison to the original standard Russian ASP-PVD-21 HMS on board the MiG-29 Fulcrum and the Flanker family, the field of view of the Chinese HMS for the J-7 is +/-90°, which is far greater than the mere +/-8° of the Russian ASP-PVD-21 HMS.
*In comparison to the latest Russian HMS available with +/-60° of field of view, the Chinese HMS for the J-7 still enjoys much greater field of view at +/-90°.
*The elevation of the latest Russian HMS designed to replace the original ASP-PVD-21 HMS on board the MiG-29 and the Flanker family is only +/-40°, while in contrast, the Chinese HMS for the J-7 is already +/-45°.
*The Chinese HMS for the J-7 already had a higher reliability than the Russian HMS.
*The Chinese HMS for the J-7 is easier and much cheaper to manufacture than its Russian counterparts.

Although the Chinese HMS for the J-7 has already enjoyed numerous advantages over the latest Russian HMS developed later, it still might not be the final type of HMS selected for the JF-17, because even as the Chinese HMS for the J-7 was first revealed in 2002, the Chinese manufacturers such as the 613th Institute had already started the development of newer HMS designed to replace the HMS for the J-7. Three major Chinese manufacturers, XBOE, the 613th Institute, and Luoyang Optoelectro Technology Development Center have already developed a variety of HMS systems with improvements including the adaptation of common attachments and power sources so that all night vision goggles and HMS are interchangeable, without the need to replace the entire system. The weight would be further reduced from the 200-gram weight of the Chinese HMS for the J-7, while the performance is further increased (mainly in the increase of elevation angles). While claims by various sources that the more advanced Chinese HMS on board the Chengdu J-10 developed from the HMS on board the J-7 would be selected for the JF-17 cannot be confirmed, the aircraft is certainly compatible with the more advanced Chinese HMS on board the J-10.Fact|date=April 2008



*
Electronic warfare*

It has all the standard electronic warfare systems, such as radar warning receiver, missile approach warning system, etc.

*The computer can store more than 500 existing radar signals for identification, which is around 5 times of that F-7MP/P, and actually already stores more than 250 known radar signal patterns.
*360-degree field of view for the missile approach warning system with both infrared & ultraviolet spectrum detection.
**Very sensitive to the "afterburn" of missiles.
**The detection range is 60+ km.
**One detection sensor is in the tail and two at the front.
**Moreover, it can provide a certain capacity of tracking and positioning of approaching missiles.
*BM/KG300G Self protection jamming pod.
*KZ900 Electronic reconnaissance pod.
*Blue Sky navigation pod: Low altitude navigational and attack pod
*FILAT Forward-looking Infrared Laser Attack Targeting pod
*Other targeting pods

The MAWS(Missile Approach Warning System) scans in the IR, UV and visual spectrum, being able to detect incoming missiles from 20 km away.









1&#12289;UHF/VHF Communication antenna
2&#12289;Shortwave antenna
3&#12289;The omnidirectional synthesis radar warning locates /Self-defense electronic countermeasure



1-Digital electrostatic type atmosphere data pickoff
2-Incidence vane
3-AIFF Advanced friend-or-foe identification antenna
*
Communication*

The JF-17 has two communication radios; one of them has the capacity for data link to exchange data from either a ground control center or an AWACS/AEW.

The modular design of solid state avionics has enabled the data link for the air-to-ground precision guided munitions to be carried internally, thus eliminating the need to carry external data link pods that are common for current Russian and Vietnam War era American systems, but this only applies to the radar or GPS guided air-to-surface missiles, because for television, infrared, or laser guided munitions, the aircraft lacks built-in electro-optics targeting and weapon control systems, so an external electro-optic targeting pod must be carried such as the Chinese built Blue Sky.


*Engine*

The current engine in the JF-17, the Russian RD-93, is now completely smoke-free. Truly impressive is that considering all its misgivings, the acceleration and quick response it can achieve is well within expectations. According to most test pilots, the engine's response is virtually instantaneous. Here is a comparison between the RD-93 and the Chinese WS-13:

:"Source: [Grande Strategy RD-93 / WS-13] "


http://dc318.*******.com/img/mi3wj5Kk/rd93.JPG
*
Engine maintenance*

Instead of being required to be sent back to the main overhaul factories in the rear for engine replacements, the aircraft engine can be readily replaced at the forward airbases in field conditions within two hours (one hour forty-five minutes has been achieved), providing the necessary maintenance equipment is all in place.


The Russian RD-93, despite "engineered" controversy by the Indian media, is slated to power at least the initial batches of the JF-17. The RD-93 is to be equiped with advanced crystal blade technology and a Digital Electronic Engine Control (DEEC). Other than improving the engine performance, the DEEC results in carefree handling under a wide range of conditions and at virtually all relevant altitudes.

The JF-17 has been designed from day one for ease of operations and maintainability. One such feature is that of a single point pressure refueling system. This significantly reduces the *turn around time*, meaning more sorties can be generated, while maintenance intensive Indian aircraft remain grounded. This is furthered by the modular maintenance design of the aircraft. The level of the serviceability and ease of general maintenance is further illustrated by how panels and components are installed at man's height and a full computer-controlled fault diagnosis and analysis system can be relied upon.

*Fuel system*

*Total internal fuel: 5,130 lb [http://www.pac.org.pk/amfsite-final/jf17specifications.html JF-17 Specifications] ]
*Single point pressure refueling system
*External Fuel:
**One (1) centerline droptank, 800 liters
**Two (2) under wing droptanks, 800/1,100 liters


*
Ground maintenance equipment*

In comparison to Russian ground maintenance equipment for the Flanker family such as the Sukhoi Su-30, the Chinese claim that its indigenously-developed ground maintenance equipment for the JF-17 offers significant advantages to the current Russian one on the market, and the PLAAF has already begun to replace Russian ground maintenance equipment for the Flanker family for the following reasons:

*Like its Western counterparts, the Chinese ground maintenance equipment is not limited to serve a single type of aircraft; instead, it is designed to service a wide range of aircraft, including both civilian and military. In comparison, most Russian ground maintenance equipment for the Flanker family are purposely built and can only serve the aircraft in that family.
*The Chinese ground maintenance equipment utilizes solid state electronics, and has better reliability.
*Chinese equipment is based on the commercial off-the-shelf products that greatly reduce the logistic problems due to its commonality with similar commercial equipment available, while meeting the military standards in same time.
*Due to the adaptation of the commercial off-the-shelf products, Chinese equipment is cheaper to purchase, and, more importantly, cheaper to operate than the specially designed Russian ones, which have unit prices from at least $0.5 million to more than $1.0 million United States dollars.
*Chinese equipment adopts the multi-tasks workstation principle of similar American systems, and thus much fewer equipment is needed like the American ones. In comparison, most Russian ground maintenance equipment offered for export for the Flanker family is single-tasked, thus forcing the buyers to spend more money on purchasing every type in order to meet the complete maintenance requirements.
*Due to its similar design that follows Western systems, Chinese equipment is compact and can be deployed by air, like its Western counterparts. In contrast, Russian equipment for Flanker family is bulky and can only be transported on land, since it cannot fit inside cargo airplanes.
*Chinese equipment is versatile like similar Western systems, in that it can either be truck-mounted to increase mobility, or trailer-mounted to reduce cost. In contrast, the current Russian ground maintenance equipment on the market for the Flanker family only comes in truck-mounted form (as of 2006).
*Instead of being built by a single production complex associated with the aircraft manufacturer like the ground maintenance equipment of the [Flanker family, the complete set of the Chinese ground maintenance equipment is developed by different manufacturers of similar equipment used for commercial airplanes, so that buyers would have wider choice of suppliers, and would not have to pay higher prices, because they would not to be locked into the deal forced upon them by the aircraft manufacturer. The purchasers of Chinese equipment therefore are open to purchase Western components should they choose to, when there are better deals to be found.
*More importantly, since most of the Chinese equipment is for civilian use, there is far less likelihood of being embargoed like the Russian equipment for the Flanker family, which is purely for military use.
*The civilian usage of the multi-tasked Chinese equipment also means that the equipment can be better utilized for civilian aircraft, and thus reducing the cost of operation like similar Western systems. In contrast, not only is the Russian counterpart limited to military aircraft, it is also only limited to a single family of military aircraft, because many of the single-tasked Russian ground maintenance equipment purposely built for Flanker family can only be used for Flankers.
*Like similar Western systems of modular design, the Chinese ground maintenance equipment also has the option of modular design, so that when newer subsystems become available, they can be readily incorporated into the system by replacing the older ones on the racks.

*Weaponry*

















The aircraft is fitted with modern Stores Management System incorporating accurate weapon delivery modes and solutions involving minimum pilot workload. The aircraft is capable of carrying some of the most modern as well as conventional weapons, including:


All weapon systems are designed to be compatible with both Western systems (ie. supporting MIL-STD-1760 data bus), Chinese systems and Pakistani systems as well. A total of 3,629 kg (8,000 lb) of ordnance can be loaded on the JF-17 Thunder. [Pakistan Aeronautical Complex.... Pakistan Aeronautical Complex ] ]
*
Cannon*

One internal GSh-23-2 twin-barrel 23-mm [ [MILAVIA Aircraft - Chengdu FC-1/JF-17 Thunder Specifications MILAVIA Aircraft - Chengdu FC-1/JF-17 Thunder Specifications ] ] cannon has been installed on JF-17, which can be replaced with a 30-mm single-barrel cannon.

*

Air-to-air weaponry*

The JF-17 is primarily an export-oriented fighter, thus it can be built according a customer's specifications and use a variety of Chinese and Western weapon systems.

These include air-to-air Beyond Visual Range missiles (BVRs).

*Non-Chinese weapons*:
*R-Darter BVR-AAM (proposed at IDEAS 2006, Karachi, Pakistan)
*A-Darter WVR-AAM (also proposed at IDEAS 2006)
*T-Darter BVR-AAM (also proposed at IDEAS 2006)
*IRIS-T WVR-AAM (also proposed at IDEAS 2006)
*AIM-9L/P Sidewinder WVR-AAM
*AIM-7F Sparrow BVR-AAM
*AIM-120C-5 BVR-AAM
*Magic-II - R550 Magic [ [Matra Magic-II Matra Magic-II ] ]
*MBDA MICA
*Aspide
*BLU-107 Durandal



*Chinese weapons*:
*PL-5/PL-5C
*PL-9 Chinese copy of Python-3 for within visual range combat
*SD-10 BVRAAM, a Beyond Visual Range missile


*
Air-to-ground weaponry*

In addition to unguided bombs and rockets, the aircraft is adopted to deploy a wide range of precision guided munitions, including:


*Non-Chinese weapons*:
*GBU-10 Paveway II
*GBU-12 Paveway II
*Mark 82 bomb
*Mark 84 bomb
*DPGM (Precision Guided Bomb) - Denel (South Africa)
*Raptor-I precision-guided long-range glide bomb (60 km) - Denel (South Africa)
*Raptor-II precision-guided long-range glide bomb (120 km) - Denel (South Africa)
*Rockeye - CBU-100 Cluster Bomb
*Anti-ship missile such as Exocet and Harpoon missile.
*Russian KAB series laser guided bombs; these Russian bombs cannot be directly mounted on weapon pylons like Western or Chinese munitions, instead, added special adapter rails are needed for JF-17s when using them




*Indigenous Pakistani weapons*:
*H-2 Air to Ground Munition(60 km)
*H-4 Air to Ground Munition(120 km)
*Ra'ad Stand-off cruise mssile (350 km)
*HAFR-2 Anti-Runway bomb



*Chinese weapons*:
*FT (Fei Teng) series of GPS guided bombs
*LT (Lei Ting) of laser guided bombs
*LS (Lei Shi) series of GPS glide bombs
*C-101 Supersonic Anti-ship missile
*FL-7 Supersonic Anti-ship missile
*C-701 Air-to-surface missile
*TL-10 Anti-ship missile for boats with displacement up to 500 tons
*TL-6 Anti-ship missile for boats/ships with displacement up to 1,000 tons
*C-704 Anti-ship missile for ships with displacement up to 3,000-4,000 tons
*C-801/802 Anti-ship missile for ships with displacement greater than 4,000 tons


All precision guided munitions listed above are either GPS or radar guided, and when the television or laser guided munitions are deployed, addition electro-optical targeting pods such as the Chinese-built Blue Sky pod must be carried externally in order to provide guidance and targeting information.

JF-17 Thunder


Pakistan Aeronautical Complex


Physical Parameters
Length 49 ft
Height 15.5 ft
Wingspan 31 ft
Empty Weight 14,520 lb



Performance Parameters

Maximum Take Off Weight
27,300 lb

Max Mach No
1.6

Maximum Speed
700 Knots IAS

Service Ceiling
55,500 ft

Thrust to Weight Ratio
0.95

Maximum Engine Thrust
19,000 lb

G Limit
+8,-3

Ferry Range
1,880 NM

Armament

No of Stations
07

Total Load Capacity C Capacity capability
8000 lb

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/jf-17-thunder-information-pool.71435/


JF-17's designers say that the strength of the Thunder lies in its advanced aerodynamics and state-of-the-art avionics. It is one of the only two current modern time fight*ers incorporated the latest research on intake design. In order to improve the aircraft's performance, study on diverterless supersonic intake has been in progress since 1999. Bump intake design on JF- 17 took almost two years with a number of intake models subjected to high and low speed wind tunnel tests. Analysis show that at high speeds, the bump works with forward-swept inlet cowls to give high performance, high total pressure recovery, low integrated distortion, and, good engine/intake matching. It redirects unwanted boundary layer airflow away from the inlets, essentially doing the job of heavier, more com*plex, and more costly approaches being used for because intake is one of the three major forward scatters of an aircraft (30%-35% contribution to aircraft forward Radar Cross Section (RCS)). In order to fully exploit the potential of the aircraft fly-by-wire system and improve the aircraft per*formance, JF-17 design has a wing fore body strike which is about 9% of the Wing area. This has resulted in better matching of the aerodynamic focus with the Center of Gravity (CG) and better harmonization of the air-to-air and air-to-ground CG vari*ations by taking advantage of the pitch digital fly-by-wire Flight Control Systems (FCS). This has improved not only the controllability but has also enhanced the performance through reduction of the supersonic drag. The salient features of "Thunder or Xia Long" enable it to outfit many competitors in the world. As a light weight, all weather, multi-role aircraft with maximum speed of Mach 1.6 (700 knots), high thrust*-to-weight ratio and hybrid flight con*trols, JF-17 gains comparative agili*ty and maneuverability in all regimes vis-a-vis fighters of the same class. Moreover, a state-of-the-art avionics package comprising modern concept of Man Machine Interface (MMI) with full Hands On Throttle-And-Stick (HOTAS) and glass cockpit make it comparable with even fourth generation fighters. This specific feature enhances its ability in all operational scenarios.

This multi-role, third generation air*craft is designed to be highly maneuverable with fly-by wire flight controls in pitch axis and stability augmentation system in the "Role and Yaw" axis. It will have the capa*bility to perform air defence, inter*diction, airfield strike, precision strike, and escort missions. It will allow long Combat Air Patrol (CAP) time at low level, thus affording large radius of action and thereby exceeding the PAF Air Staff require*ments in surface attack mode.

The aircraft is powered by reliable RD-93 engine, which like any other modern aircraft engine, is equipped with a Digital Electronic Engine Control (DEEC). Besides enhancing the engine performance, this makes engine handling carefree under all conditions and at all altitudes. Low Specific Fuel Consumption (LSFC) turbofan engine and low drag aero*dynamic design ensure its longer endurance and range. Because of its single point pressure refueling sys*tem, the aircraft has overall reduced turn around time. Modular mainte*nance design of the aircraft makes accessibility of the components quick and easy. All maintenance panels and components are installed at man's height for ease of mainte*nance. Computer-controlled fault diagnosis and analysis system not only reduce maintenance cost but also introduces the concept of "maintenance on fault only".

Long range radar and Active aircraft Beyond Visual Range (Active BVR) missile through effective integration with on board avionics provide pilot with a first shot capability. An elec*tro-optical self-protection suite with Missile Approach Warning system (MAWS) enhances its survivability under combat situations. Tactical datalink, with Track-While-Scan (TWS) and Dual Target Track (DTT) modes of the radar provide the pilot, an excellent Situation Awareness (SA) in all conditions. An integrated IFF interrogator along with colored displays provides easy cues for criti*cal decision-making.

JF-17's air combat capability is aug*mented by helmet-mounted display and all-aspect missiles affording high off-boresight launches. With its embedded data link and secure radios, the aircraft is expected to remain viable in future hostile bat*tles, and would prove to be an effec*tive low-cost high performance air defence fighter. It provides an affordable and efficient air-to-air mission capability. On the other hand, due to its advanced aerody*namic design, weapons carriage capability and avionics suite, it can strike the enemy, where it hurts him most in an offensive counter-air campaign. JF-17 thus would not only be lethal but will also be highly survivable.

Long range radar with multi-track and multi-target capabilities make Thunder a good choice for strike escort role. It can target the CAP air*craft while pushing the enemy away from the strike package. Its fire and forget capability reduces time on tar*get and thus ensures better surviv*ability. With the integration of AEW&C, JF-17 will have excellent SA even in enemy area to make crit*ical engagement and exit decisions. Furthermore, under hostile conditions, automated self-protection sys*tem of the aircraft affords high sur*vivability rate.

Large Radius Of Action (ROA) of Thunder and its weapon system capability make it an excellent light surface attack aircraft. Ring Laser Gyro (RLG) based Inertial Navigation System (INS) with embedded Global Positioning System (GPS) provides the capability of precision navigation over the entire ROA. It can carry multitude of external stores including conven*tional general purpose bombs, clus*ter bomb units, anti-runway bombs, anti-ship missiles and precision guided weapons that exist today. JF-*17 provides employment flexibility to suit the tactical conditions. JF-17's payload options make it airfield, pre*cision or maritime strike capable. It can be employed even for interdic*tion, armed reconnaissance, battle*field interdiction and close support roles.

It is designed to ensure effective MMI in all types of missions. Its efficient HOTAS controls and col*ored Smart Multi-Function Displays (SMFDs) provide ease of comprehension and control. The aircraft has a wide 24 degree Field Of View (FOV), Smart Head-Up-Display (SHOD) and Helmet-Mounted Display (HMD) provide the requisite menu based controls and displays to the pilot. The symbologies are designed to ensure high SA of the pilot both in air-to-air and surface attack missions. Its Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) interrogator for both air-to-air and air-to-surface applications is available to avoid fratricide in hostile conditions. This advanced MMI concept affords com*puter-controlled capability diagnosis and failure monitoring system to reduce the pilot's work-load. Therefore, the performance index of JF-17 is much higher than that of a second or third generation aircraft, both in air-to-air and air-to-surface scenarios. It would therefore not only meet the objectives for which it is being developed but would also truly prove to be a "Giant Leap" for our progressing aviation industry, thus paving the way for future growth in related fields.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/jf-17-thunder-information-pool.71435/
And this was Blk1, Blk2 had many improvements and Blk3 will be the ultimate with n AESA radar among many other high-tech additions and improvements..

JF-17B And JF-17 Blk2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Pope Francis visit to Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> I can say one thing for sure than that I saw many Egyptian Military pages celebrating first flight of JF-17 B



And rightfully so. I like the new B model quite a bit. The subtle changes they made with the more angled horizontal stabilizer and the 2-seat version is good for marketing, better training options and probably a more specific attack role. Very smart of Pakistan to get in on the FC-1 with China and turn it into the co-developed JF-17. Hopefully the AESA radar will in fact be in it and to me, one of the benefits might be having the ability to carry some of the longer range PL-series of missiles, perhaps the PL-12. That way Pakistan is not limited to the AIM-120. Good move.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Rhib on patrol duty during the visit of pope Francis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> I thought you were in charge of the Egyptian military kit ya ostaz?!



Just a bit of tongue in cheek 



The SC said:


> the main point is when you have a local production of any military gear it saves you a lot of headaches in the event of war.. speedy replacement is only one of them.. the acquisition of new technologies is also very important to stay afloat and competitive..



If we're facing a near peer or superior force I would contend that there wouldn't be much military industry left operable during or soon after the war. Fighters held in tactical reserve would be brought back into full service to make up the numbers. Securing a new fighter and possibly a production line would be expensive for this role alone.

I would also argue there is little value in much of the claimed Tot possible unless there's a national project already running or planned that can benefit. Even then it wouldn't add any new capability and would in the end mean resources being pushed elsewhere instead of towards the -16s and Rafales. I'm going to pretend the MiG doesn't exist because it suits me.

Producing fighters then maintaining and overhauling them inhouse is as far as I see it going. Much like what happened with the M2K, K8E etc.

If Egypt wants to nationalise some form of aircraft manufacturing then being involved in projects for future aircraft is the way to go. We should not be mixing and matching like this, in the end it's a political decision that hurts overall capability.

Edit to add: The line would be pretty much dormant for a long time too. New builds, upgrades, and overhauls will be directed towards the Pakistanis and Chinese unless there's a sudden explosion in export numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Just a bit of tongue in cheek
> 
> 
> 
> If we're facing a near peer or superior force I would contend that there wouldn't be much military industry left operable during or soon after the war. Fighters held in tactical reserve would be brought back into full service to make up the numbers. Securing a new fighter and possibly a production line would be expensive for this role alone.
> 
> I would also argue there is little value in much of the claimed Tot possible unless there's a national project already running or planned that can benefit. Even then it wouldn't add any new capability and would in the end mean resources being pushed elsewhere instead of towards the -16s and Rafales. I'm going to pretend the MiG doesn't exist because it suits me.
> 
> Producing fighters then maintaining and overhauling them inhouse is as far as I see it going. Much like what happened with the M2K, K8E etc.
> 
> If Egypt wants to nationalise some form of aircraft manufacturing then being involved in projects for future aircraft is the way to go. We should not be mixing and matching like this, in the end it's a political decision that hurts overall capability.
> 
> Edit to add: The line would be pretty much dormant for a long time too. New builds, upgrades, and overhauls will be directed towards the Pakistanis and Chinese unless there's a sudden explosion in export numbers.


You make good points.. but what are the replacement requirements of the EAF? For example..How many Mig-21s have to be replaced? this is the question..And can the Mig-35s, Rafale and SU-XX replace light weight fighters?
I am all with your thought about getting involved in a future generation development.. but that will take some time for R&D.. in the mean time there are replacement requirements.. I do not see the Mig-21s as tactical reserve ever coming back to face 4+/++ and 5th Generation fighters.. there is also a pressing need to upgrade most of F-16s fighters and get some decent weapons and avionics (mainly an AESA radar) for them..if that is not possible than the JF-17, even off the shelf, will be more than a viable option, due to its long range BVR suite of weapons and the easier accessibility to them from China, South Africa and Pakistan..Let alone the price/cost..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> You make good points.. but what are the replacement requirements of the EAF? For example..How many Mig-21s have to be replaced? this is the question..



Depends on how many squadrons the EAF wants. It looks like we're heading for a 400-500 fighter aircraft Air Force again which means they want 1-1 replacements primarily with the new MiGs and more Rafales. Including another fighter into that mix would only further complicate things.

Notice I used the word wants instead of needs. The best air forces around are shedding their fighter numbers and instead of supporting a high lo mix of aircraft in a bloated formation they're moving towards one or two high end (or 4++ if you want to call it that) fighters supplementing a next generation fighter (F-35, TFX, X-2, KF-X etc).

Egypt had the opportunity with the Rafales and the F-16 for something like that but going the Russian route has put a permanent dent in any such hopes. Also keep in mind that acquisitions of Russian/Chinese aircraft means running two parallel air forces in an age where the rapid sharing of sensory information between fighting formations is key. 

So 30 years down the line we will find ourselves in the same position the EAF is in now, with a mix of obsolescent fighter aircraft (MiG 21 F-7 F-4 Mirage III) that it has little infrastructure and resources to upgrade but continues to keep in the mix while its backbone (F-16) and high end (Mirage 2000) suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Depends on how many squadrons the EAF wants. It looks like we're heading for a 400-500 fighter aircraft Air Force again which means they want 1-1 replacements primarily with the new MiGs and more Rafales. Including another fighter into that mix would only further complicate things.
> 
> Notice I used the word wants instead of needs. The best air forces around are shedding their fighter numbers and instead of supporting a high lo mix of aircraft in a bloated formation they're moving towards one or two high end (or 4++ if you want to call it that) fighters supplementing a next generation fighter (F-35, TFX, X-2, KF-X etc).
> 
> Egypt had the opportunity with the Rafales and the F-16 for something like that but going the Russian route has put a permanent dent in any such hopes. Also keep in mind that acquisitions of Russian/Chinese aircraft means running two parallel air forces in an age where the rapid sharing of sensory information between fighting formations is key.
> 
> So 30 years down the line we will find ourselves in the same position the EAF is in now, with a mix of obsolescent fighter aircraft (MiG 21 F-7 F-4 Mirage III) that it has little infrastructure and resources to upgrade but continues to keep in the mix while its backbone (F-16) and high end (Mirage 2000) suffer.


Well, I see that the F-4, Mirage III and eventually the M2K will be replaced with the Rafale.. but even with 36 Rafale, it won't be enough regardless of the tech..The same story goes for the Mig-21 and the F-7, they will be replaced with the Mig-35, but 52 are not enough either, so we can see that the new high tech warplanes numbers (24 + 52= 76/ or at best 36 +100=136..which makes the total of the EAF fighters not more than 360 (at best).. so it is obvious that there is a requirement for another _at least 100 fighters_.. even if 30 SU-35 are added..
This is to make it up to 500 fighters in total.. 400 is feasible, but that will be the minimum, I do not think that Egypt will go for a minimum number when its neighbours Usrael, Iran, Turkey and other potential perceived threats have thousands of fighters..
So, realistically, a production line for a Chinese fighter based on the existing K-8 line will be quite easy to implement, it will save money too.. hence the JF-17 latest Blocks can offer that 100 fighters gap in the EAF..
And please do not get me wrong, I wish Egypt could get 100 F-35 or Pak-Fa instead, but I do not like to make day dreams..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

MICA said:


> View attachment 393887


Can you post pictures of Egyptian Police and there SWAT units and there equipment


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> If we're facing a near peer or superior force I would contend that there wouldn't be much military industry left operable during or soon after the war. Fighters held in tactical reserve would be brought back into full service to make up the numbers. Securing a new fighter and possibly a production line would be expensive for this role alone.



I think it's fair to identify the elephant in the room and get it out of the way - Israel. Despite the treaty and the unlikely-hood of war breaking out with it because of that, the reality is, it's the standard for a perceived, regional enemy. That's out of the way.

Some would argue that's a terrible way to look at it and it shouldn't be done like that and that Egypt should identify its actual, ground needs that pertain to its defense and the conventional way that a typical, strong, regional power should build its military on and not base it on that of confronting a single and potential enemy which it has a peace agreement with. Well, yes, that's how it should be done but by structuring it relative to that force - and let's admit it - it's against a qualitatively and quantitatively superior potential enemy's forces (with perhaps the exception of the navies), the standard is elevated. It raises the bar, sets higher expectations which follow with better results. It's in fact the best way to do it. If the standard is based on the strongest adversary in the region, then the others are taken care of by default, including power projection. So it's not a negative way of thinking.



Frogman said:


> I would also argue there is little value in much of the claimed Tot possible unless there's a national project already running or planned that can benefit. Even then it wouldn't add any new capability and would in the end mean resources being pushed elsewhere instead of towards the -16s and Rafales. I'm going to pretend the MiG doesn't exist because it suits me.



LOL! That was good.  I never realized the level of your disdain towards the MiG-29/35 until I pointed out the unfortunate, double canopy use for the single-seater and how they just fill the backseat with covers and other things. Dassault actually does something similar with the Rafale, but the back section is a bit smaller in glass surface area in the EM than the DM. At least they make an effort, considering the canopy is a huge hindrance to smaller RCS. It seems like such a shameful shortcut with the MiG that only benefits the production line and not the operator.

I'm glad it prompted you to express your dislike about the EAF buying the MiG-35 because it opens the doors to discuss this very important issue in the EAF. Not only the overall network incompatibility issues it creates, but the actual deficiencies of that particular aircraft. You mentioned the engines at the time and it reminded me of an article I read regarding the Indian Air Force and it referred to a retired admiral or general or some high level delegate who was interviewed about the RDMK-33 in the Indian MiG-29K and he said that they had MAJOR issues with it. He said the maintenance on that engine was overwhelming because they had a lot of failures in several components. He really tore it apart and I can't remember if it was due to the high salt and moisture content that naval aircraft need to endure in that environment, but he also brought up the RDMK-33's propensity for corrosion and other issues. He was basically VERY disappointed with the quality of that Russian engine. In fairness, the current admiral reciprocated and said that all of that was untrue and never happened. Hard to tell at this point what's true or not, but it raises concerns as to how reliable the RDMK-33 really is and what trouble can be expected of it. MiG corp did claim that this current version that's going in the Egyptian birds is a "slightly improved" one but then, MiG has claimed a lot of things that haven't been true such as the availability of the AESA radar etc. We can take that Indian story about the engines for whatever it's worth, but it's something to be weary of. Maybe some Indian fellows can enlighten us a bit about that story?

Another thing to be a bit concerned about (or at least keep an eye on) is the fact that we are the first customer of this particular variant. Does that mean that we should expect some, maybe a lot of bugs that will show up and go wrong and will need to be worked out? Or is it really similar to the K so maybe all the bugs have already been worked out, for the most part? 


Frogman said:


> If Egypt wants to nationalise some form of aircraft manufacturing then being involved in projects for future aircraft is the way to go. We should not be mixing and matching like this, in the end it's a political decision that hurts overall capability.



No question about it. This brings me back to Israel -- their airforce consists of all-American fighters and only American fighters and the BEST American fighters, in very large numbers. F-16's, F-15's and now F-35's. There's no way to make that any more network-centric. Not only network compatibility, but weapons are easily interchangeable between all 3 platforms. Being able to bring the entire airforce into a single network is critical for obvious reasons. There's no disconnect, which simply loses wars. Your point is about as accurate and relevant as can be.

Is fairness and on the other hand, to look at the situation from all angles, the EAF has been in a conundrum since 1980 because of having no choice but to settle for a relatively impotent F-16 as the front-line fighter. Being the 4th largest operator of that fighter and being forced to have the weakest form of it, is truly a shame. The CISMOA and whether it would've had an impact on the AIM-120 being part of the fleet armament, or not, is another matter. But the fact the fighter was neutered from the start put the EAF in a horrible and almost impossible position to get out of. Not having BVR capabilities in the true sense of BVR range has been a back-breaker. It reduces the air force's capability by 1/2! There's no other way to put it. In comes the Rafale and the MICA IR, but in reality, as we all know, it's just a glorified version of the AIM-7 Sparrow so we haven't really jumped into the true BVR world! It's a small improvement but we're still neutered. In comes the MiG-35 and maybe this is the plus-factor in the Russian aircraft? Was this the only way to get true BVR - since now there is something close to the AIM-120 in the R-77?



Frogman said:


> The best air forces around are shedding their fighter numbers and instead of supporting a high lo mix of aircraft in a bloated formation they're moving towards one or two high end (or 4++ if you want to call it that) fighters supplementing a next generation fighter (F-35, TFX, X-2, KF-X etc).



You forgot T-REX.  This is exactly what the next purchase needs to be. We're never getting the F-35, let's just agree on that. What's the next, best option? They need to start negotiating with the Russians to get in line for the PAK-FA. There's no such thing as "we're not in a hurry to get a 5th gen fighter," that attitude is what causes you to fall behind amidst everyone around you. Terrible way of thinking IMO. If not for that, for the fact that the waiting list will only grow as time goes on and that puts you even further behind.



Frogman said:


> Egypt had the opportunity with the Rafales and the F-16 for something like that but going the Russian route has put a permanent dent in any such hopes. Also keep in mind that acquisitions of Russian/Chinese aircraft means running two parallel air forces in an age where the rapid sharing of sensory information between fighting formations is key.



Spot on. The BVR issue is the only positive I see in a scenario where this dual, parallel fleet is needed and becomes no option. But like you said, it creates that separate grouping of forces which is a very dangerous thing and will most certainly guarantee losing the air battle against a capable enemy UNLESS you have the best way of integrating everything.

Here's some food for thought; let's take the Indian Air Force as a comparison for the sake of this "two-party" airforce argument. Through the last few decades, they've operated with probably the most diverse group of fighters on the planet.

Breaking it down:
*Russian:*
MiG-21 Bis
MiG-29/MiG-29K
MiG-27
Su-30MKI
*British:*
Jaguar
Sea Harrier (I think they still operate them)
*French:*
Mirage 2000
Rafale (upcoming)
*Indigenous:*
Tejas
They also use the Israeli Harpy UAVC as an attack fighter bringing back the point of prioritizing UAVC's.

So how do the Indians incorporate all these different makes and models into a network centric environment? They update/upgrade their avionics suites and supplement it with a solid, high quality mixture of GC and AWACS.

It can be done, but not with 6/8 E2-C Hawkeyes and current GC networks. Not only does all of this need to be on the same playing field in terms of awareness and cooperation, but the air defense branch also needs to be an intricate part of that network so that both are being used effectively at the same time without any confusion. Unlike the old days where the AD would need to be shut down for the aircraft to operate and vice-versa. That's a killer and can never be considered in today's warfare. Both need awareness and real time fighting capabilities and being able to quickly and easily identify friend or foe and relate that information in real time which brings in a whole other dimension in having adequate, all-around IFF systems capabilities. This is such a large and important factor that tends to get overlooked because it's easier to focus on the sexy fighters alone. It's not as simple as some might think. So what think, how do the Indians do it? 



Frogman said:


> So 30 years down the line we will find ourselves in the same position the EAF is in now, with a mix of obsolescent fighter aircraft (MiG 21 F-7 F-4 Mirage III) that it has little infrastructure and resources to upgrade but continues to keep in the mix while its backbone (F-16) and high end (Mirage 2000) suffer.



And TBH, the Mirage 2000 is really not an effective platform with any real bite, considering it's low numbers (18?) and it's age and tech and weapon's sweet. It's handicapped and should only be considered as an escort fighter of some sort.



The SC said:


> Well, I see that the F-4, Mirage III and eventually the M2K will be replaced with the Rafale.. but even with 36 Rafale, it won't be enough regardless of the tech..The same story goes for the Mig-21 and the F-7, they will be replaced with the Mig-35, but 52 are not enough either, so we can see that the new high tech warplanes numbers (24 + 52= 76/ or at best 36 +100=136..which makes the total of the EAF fighters not more than 360 (at best).. so it is obvious that there is a requirement for another _at least 100 fighters_.. even if 30 SU-35 are added..



SC, no Su-35, 45, 65 or anything like that pleeeeeeaaaaaase bruh!  We need to stay away from that big hulk as much as possible! If the MiG-35 wasn't already in the mix, I would say fine, but not as the current situation stands. There's really no advantage whatsoever despite how most feel about that AC. What needs to be done is a push to acquire the PAK-FA or the T-50 or the Su-50 whatever it's real name is. It's time to think about a 5th generation and that's really the smartest option at this point considering there's no American one and a Chinese one puts us back into the excessive mix we're trying to avoid since the MiG-35 is already here. It's time to jump up to 5th gen and not stay below that for number's sake, like you and Frogman basically indicated. It's 5th gen time and also a major time to really start focusing on UACV's, in a big way. Sorry for the long post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@WebMaster or any other moderators, could you kindly approve post #3403 or let me know what the issue is? I'm guessing because it's a long post? It's been in limbo for about 24 hours or so waiting for moderator approval. It's a reply to several points made by other members so it is a bit lengthy, sorry if that's the case. Thx.


----------



## Frogman

@The Eagle ^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Gomig-21 said:


> @WebMaster or any other moderators, could you kindly approve post #3403 or let me know what the issue is? I'm guessing because it's a long post? It's been in limbo for about 24 hours or so waiting for moderator approval. It's a reply to several points made by other members so it is a bit lengthy, sorry if that's the case. Thx.



Post approved. Starting line wasn't appropriate hence, removed. However, it is advised that these dedicated threads only be utilized for Armed Forces (Updates, News & Discussions). Hopefully, off-topic posts wouldn't be made.



Frogman said:


> @The Eagle ^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe some Indian fellows can enlighten us a bit about that story?


The aircraft is still one of the most potent fighter type in the subcontinent. But as is the case with newer and highly complex aircraft, there will definitely be teething issues. MiG has had a lax approach towards India but it has changed with them establishing maintenance facilities in India to support the type.
India is *the *most experienced non CIS/Russian operator of the type as it was the first export customer of the MiG 29 and is the launch customer of the MiG 29K and MiG might have realised that.
Here is a good video about the type in the Navy:




Coming to the issues of which there are many 


> The Indian Navy's primary fighter operating from the aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya faces operational deficiencies due to defects in engines, airframes and fly-by-wire systems, according to a report by India's autonomous auditor, the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG).





> Arun Prakash, who served as chief of the Indian Naval Staff, evaluated the aircraft in 1999 before the purchase from Russia. The retired admiral said: "There are the only two fighters — MiG-29K and Sukhoi-33 — in the world capable of operations from a Short Take-Off But Arrested Recovery, a system used for the launch and recovery of aircraft from the deck of an aircraft carrier like INS Vikramaditya. There is no better fighter available to replace the MiG-29K."
> 
> However, Prakash is highly critical of what he called the "lethargy" by the Russians in the manufacturing and maintenance of the aircraft.
> 
> On problems with the engine, the CAG report said: "Since induction in February 2010, 40 engines (62 percent) of twin-engined MiG-29K have been withdrawn from service/rejected due to design-related defects."
> 
> Additionally, the serviceability of the warplanes was low, ranging from 21.30 percent to 47.14 percent, according to the report.
> 
> "The roots of these problems (serviceability and defects) lie in the extremely poor quality control in the Russian military-industrial complex and dismal product support being rendered by the Russian industry to the Indian Navy for the past 25 years," Prakash said. "This is in spite of the fact that the development of the MiG-29K has been totally funded by the Indian Navy."
> 
> On how the aircraft could affect combat worthiness of the Navy, the CAG report said: "The service life of MiG -29K is 6,000 hours or 25 years (whichever is earlier) but the deficiencies and snags in the aircraft is likely to reduce the operational life of the aircraft, thereby affecting combat worthiness of [the Indian] Navy."
> 
> Detailing the defects of the engine on MiG-29K, the report noted that "even as the RD-33 MK engine (mounted on MiG-29K) was considered an advancement over the engine of the MiG-29K, its reliability remains questionable."
> 
> 
> "The engine-design defects should be rectified with the utmost urgency at the Russians' cost," Prakash said. "Any respectable company, conscious of its reputation, would attend to this. But the oligarchs who control the Russian military-industrial complex are too brazen, for two reasons: (a) they know that India has not choice and (b) they are confident that Indian politicians will never turn the screw on them."


http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...india-mig-29k-aircraft-navy-defects/88510782/
http://www.janes.com/article/62063/indian-navy-reports-problems-with-russian-carrier-aircraft
Some notable appearances in the press:
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/when...mig-fighter-plane-stands-in-warehouse-1405266
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...-takeoff-at-vizag-naval-station/1/751348.html
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...at-mangaluru-airport/articleshow/57396206.cms

And the Harriers have been retired:






And keep the thread going, the images shared are bloody awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

Gomig-21 said:


> I think it's fair to identify the elephant in the room and get it out of the way - Israel. Despite the treaty and the unlikely-hood of war breaking out with it because of that, the reality is, it's the standard for a perceived, regional enemy. That's out of the way.
> 
> Some would argue that's a terrible way to look at it and it shouldn't be done like that and that Egypt should identify its actual, ground needs that pertain to its defense and the conventional way that a typical, strong, regional power should build its military on and not base it on that of confronting a single and potential enemy which it has a peace agreement with. Well, yes, that's how it should be done but by structuring it relative to that force - and let's admit it - it's against a qualitatively and quantitatively superior potential enemy's forces (with perhaps the exception of the navies), the standard is elevated. It raises the bar, sets higher expectations which follow with better results. It's in fact the best way to do it. If the standard is based on the strongest adversary in the region, then the others are taken care of by default, including power projection. So it's not a negative way of thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! That was good.  I never realized the level of your disdain towards the MiG-29/35 until I pointed out the unfortunate, double canopy use for the single-seater and how they just fill the backseat with covers and other things. Dassault actually does something similar with the Rafale, but the back section is a bit smaller in glass surface area in the EM than the DM. At least they make an effort, considering the canopy is a huge hindrance to smaller RCS. It seems like such a shameful shortcut with the MiG that only benefits the production line and not the operator.
> 
> I'm glad it prompted you to express your dislike about the EAF buying the MiG-35 because it opens the doors to discuss this very important issue in the EAF. Not only the overall network incompatibility issues it creates, but the actual deficiencies of that particular aircraft. You mentioned the engines at the time and it reminded me of an article I read regarding the Indian Air Force and it referred to a retired admiral or general or some high level delegate who was interviewed about the RDMK-33 in the Indian MiG-29K and he said that they had MAJOR issues with it. He said the maintenance on that engine was overwhelming because they had a lot of failures in several components. He really tore it apart and I can't remember if it was due to the high salt and moisture content that naval aircraft need to endure in that environment, but he also brought up the RDMK-33's propensity for corrosion and other issues. He was basically VERY disappointed with the quality of that Russian engine. In fairness, the current admiral reciprocated and said that all of that was untrue and never happened. Hard to tell at this point what's true or not, but it raises concerns as to how reliable the RDMK-33 really is and what trouble can be expected of it. MiG corp did claim that this current version that's going in the Egyptian birds is a "slightly improved" one but then, MiG has claimed a lot of things that haven't been true such as the availability of the AESA radar etc. We can take that Indian story about the engines for whatever it's worth, but it's something to be weary of. Maybe some Indian fellows can enlighten us a bit about that story?
> 
> Another thing to be a bit concerned about (or at least keep an eye on) is the fact that we are the first customer of this particular variant. Does that mean that we should expect some, maybe a lot of bugs that will show up and go wrong and will need to be worked out? Or is it really similar to the K so maybe all the bugs have already been worked out, for the most part?
> 
> 
> No question about it. This brings me back to Israel -- their airforce consists of all-American fighters and only American fighters and the BEST American fighters, in very large numbers. F-16's, F-15's and now F-35's. There's no way to make that any more network-centric. Not only network compatibility, but weapons are easily interchangeable between all 3 platforms. Being able to bring the entire airforce into a single network is critical for obvious reasons. There's no disconnect, which simply loses wars. Your point is about as accurate and relevant as can be.
> 
> Is fairness and on the other hand, to look at the situation from all angles, the EAF has been in a conundrum since 1980 because of having no choice but to settle for a relatively impotent F-16 as the front-line fighter. Being the 4th largest operator of that fighter and being forced to have the weakest form of it, is truly a shame. The CISMOA and whether it would've had an impact on the AIM-120 being part of the fleet armament, or not, is another matter. But the fact the fighter was neutered from the start put the EAF in a horrible and almost impossible position to get out of. Not having BVR capabilities in the true sense of BVR range has been a back-breaker. It reduces the air force's capability by 1/2! There's no other way to put it. In comes the Rafale and the MICA IR, but in reality, as we all know, it's just a glorified version of the AIM-7 Sparrow so we haven't really jumped into the true BVR world! It's a small improvement but we're still neutered. In comes the MiG-35 and maybe this is the plus-factor in the Russian aircraft? Was this the only way to get true BVR - since now there is something close to the AIM-120 in the R-77?
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot T-REX.  This is exactly what the next purchase needs to be. We're never getting the F-35, let's just agree on that. What's the next, best option? They need to start negotiating with the Russians to get in line for the PAK-FA. There's no such thing as "we're not in a hurry to get a 5th gen fighter," that attitude is what causes you to fall behind amidst everyone around you. Terrible way of thinking IMO. If not for that, for the fact that the waiting list will only grow as time goes on and that puts you even further behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot on. The BVR issue is the only positive I see in a scenario where this dual, parallel fleet is needed and becomes no option. But like you said, it creates that separate grouping of forces which is a very dangerous thing and will most certainly guarantee losing the air battle against a capable enemy UNLESS you have the best way of integrating everything.
> 
> Here's some food for thought; let's take the Indian Air Force as a comparison for the sake of this "two-party" airforce argument. Through the last few decades, they've operated with probably the most diverse group of fighters on the planet.
> 
> Breaking it down:
> *Russian:*
> MiG-21 Bis
> MiG-29/MiG-29K
> MiG-27
> Su-30MKI
> *British:*
> Jaguar
> Sea Harrier (I think they still operate them)
> *French:*
> Mirage 2000
> Rafale (upcoming)
> *Indigenous:*
> Tejas
> They also use the Israeli Harpy UAVC as an attack fighter bringing back the point of prioritizing UAVC's.
> 
> So how do the Indians incorporate all these different makes and models into a network centric environment? They update/upgrade their avionics suites and supplement it with a solid, high quality mixture of GC and AWACS.
> 
> It can be done, but not with 6/8 E2-C Hawkeyes and current GC networks. Not only does all of this need to be on the same playing field in terms of awareness and cooperation, but the air defense branch also needs to be an intricate part of that network so that both are being used effectively at the same time without any confusion. Unlike the old days where the AD would need to be shut down for the aircraft to operate and vice-versa. That's a killer and can never be considered in today's warfare. Both need awareness and real time fighting capabilities and being able to quickly and easily identify friend or foe and relate that information in real time which brings in a whole other dimension in having adequate, all-around IFF systems capabilities. This is such a large and important factor that tends to get overlooked because it's easier to focus on the sexy fighters alone. It's not as simple as some might think. So what think, how do the Indians do it?
> 
> 
> 
> And TBH, the Mirage 2000 is really not an effective platform with any real bite, considering it's low numbers (18?) and it's age and tech and weapon's sweet. It's handicapped and should only be considered as an escort fighter of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> SC, no Su-35, 45, 65 or anything like that pleeeeeeaaaaaase bruh!  We need to stay away from that big hulk as much as possible! If the MiG-35 wasn't already in the mix, I would say fine, but not as the current situation stands. There's really no advantage whatsoever despite how most feel about that AC. What needs to be done is a push to acquire the PAK-FA or the T-50 or the Su-50 whatever it's real name is. It's time to think about a 5th generation and that's really the smartest option at this point considering there's no American one and a Chinese one puts us back into the excessive mix we're trying to avoid since the MiG-35 is already here. It's time to jump up to 5th gen and not stay below that for number's sake, like you and Frogman basically indicated. It's 5th gen time and also a major time to really start focusing on UACV's, in a big way. Sorry for the long post!



Sorry for offtopic, but Israeli/U.S jet fighter are hybrid machines.
While from the outside, they look like mostly common U.S fighter, from the inside they contain Israeli weapons,softwares, electronic warfare, idf network communication which connect them to wide range of information from ground, naval and other air assets and many other systems.
Now, if we'll take the Israeli case to the egyptian air force, beside from the logistic nightmare having multiple platforms from many countries, they'll need to integrate advance local systems.

F16I (sufa ) for example
http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/f-16i/
http://israeli-weapons.com/weapons/aircraft/f-16i/F-16I.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> It raises the bar, sets higher expectations which follow with better results. It's in fact the best way to do it. If the standard is based on the strongest adversary in the region, then the others are taken care of by default, including power projection.



Agree.



Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe some Indian fellows can enlighten us a bit about that story?
> 
> Another thing to be a bit concerned about (or at least keep an eye on) is the fact that we are the first customer of this particular variant. Does that mean that we should expect some, maybe a lot of bugs that will show up and go wrong and will need to be worked out? Or is it really similar to the K so maybe all the bugs have already been worked out, for the most part?



The Indians have had problems with all their Russian fighters. Russian quality control during the build process and follow on support is crap compared to Western standards.

Egypt will have problems with already "proven" systems as well as the new kit they ordered on the 29/35.



Gomig-21 said:


> . In comes the Rafale and the MICA IR, but in reality, as we all know, it's just a glorified version of the AIM-7 Sparrow so we haven't really jumped into the true BVR world! It's a small improvement but we're still neutered. In comes the MiG-35 and maybe this is the plus-factor in the Russian aircraft? Was this the only way to get true BVR - since now there is something close to the AIM-120 in the R-77?



I think you're vastly underestimating the MICA IR and ERs capabilities compared to the AIM-120.

This is one thing I simply refuse to accept at face value. The Egyptian Armed Forces and the political administration have done themselves zero favours in attempting to lift restrictions on US equipment.

Egypt has racked up the most third party violations of any country. Not done much there to prove it can or should be trusted with sensitive kit.

The political administration has repeatedly allowed chances to go to waste. Serious participation in Afghanistan during the initial invasion and with ISAF, participation in the NFZ/overthrow in Libya, and operations against the Islamic State/AQ in Libya/Iraq/Syria could have been used to cement a strategic relationship between the two countries.

Now I know some would be uneasy with this but think about it. All of them were carrying out UNSC mandates and were ultimately in the interest of Egypt as part of the GWOT. Ghaddafi was a pariah who had supported terrorist organisations that repeatedly targeted Egypt although this seems to have been forgotten in a bout of national amnesia.

If there was participation an argument could be made that the US is allowing Egyptian forces to operate within the same AO with its arm tied behind its back and thus endanger coalition troops as a whole. It would also go a long way in Congress as many in the US are asking what US aid itself is getting them in return, of course many don't understand why it is nessecary but if we're seen to be fighting side by side then I dare say it wouldn't be questioned at all.

I would point to the UAE deploying to all three of the above and still being able to maintain an independent foreign policy.



Gomig-21 said:


> What's the next, best option? They need to start negotiating with the Russians to get in line for the PAK-FA



PAK-FA or participate in one of the many fifth gen projects going on right now.



Gomig-21 said:


> So what think, how do the Indians do it?



They don't, not really. They operate an insane number of types in all departments to support this mixture. Their two or three tone air force does make a bit of sense when you look at their history and threat perceptions.



Gomig-21 said:


> And TBH, the Mirage 2000 is really not an effective platform with any real bite, considering it's low numbers (18?) and it's age and tech and weapon's sweet. It's handicapped and should only be considered as an escort fighter of some sort.



Back in the day. It's at the end of its life now even though it still has some utility.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egyptian Army Special Forces takes part in Annual Warrior Competition at KASOTC Jordan with two teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

@Frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> @Frogman
> 
> View attachment 394357



They've done the numbering wrong. It should be 55555555555555555!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

MICA said:


> @Frogman
> 
> View attachment 394357


What is dead may never die.
And Mr X has no end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The Eagle said:


> Post approved. Starting line wasn't appropriate hence, removed.



Thanks. Just to clarify, that first line was used in the context of a metaphor, along the lines of a term of endearment. It was not to be taken literally the way it was written. That's not how the saying goes. There were no profanities or insults of any kind and I've seen countless other posts on the forum that explicitly use actual profanity, which this was nowhere even close. I'm a little perplexed but I respect any moderator's decision. Just find it strange and a bit inconsistent.



The Eagle said:


> However, it is advised that these dedicated threads only be utilized for Armed Forces (Updates, News & Discussions). Hopefully, off-topic posts wouldn't be made.



Well, it would be nice to clarify if any of the above was related to my post or are you referring of another one? I ask because that entire post was nothing but a discussion of points related to the Egyptian armed forces. If you're referring to the first line, it would be a shame if there can't be some friendly and loose interactions here and there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

New patrol police cars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks. Just to clarify, that first line was used in the context of a metaphor, along the lines of a term of endearment. It was not to be taken literally the way it was written. That's not how the saying goes. There were no profanities or insults of any kind and I've seen countless other posts on the forum that explicitly use actual profanity, which this was nowhere even close. I'm a little perplexed but I respect any moderator's decision. Just find it strange and a bit inconsistent.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it would be nice to clarify if any of the above was related to my post or are you referring of another one? I ask because that entire post was nothing but a discussion of points related to the Egyptian armed forces. If you're referring to the first line, it would be a shame if there can't be some friendly and loose interactions here and there.



System picks the line/words automatically and put same for moderation/approval. I just explained the reason that how post went into approval queue and did not mean that you offended directly however, such words are not ethical though system hides the same from others to view/read before approval. 

Rest about others using profanity etc by misspelling words, even sometimes to dodge the system, kindly report such posts wherever you find and will be taken care by Mods.

The second part is mentioned in general that anyone else may not take this discussion of you two, for further derailing. There was no such intention of shaming or blaming at all. Carry on your discussion on topic and enjoy.

Regards,


----------



## Gomig-21

The Eagle said:


> System picks the line/words automatically and put same for moderation/approval. I just explained the reason that how post went into approval queue and did not mean that you offended directly however, such words are not ethical though system hides the same from others to view/read before approval.
> 
> Rest about others using profanity etc by misspelling words, even sometimes to dodge the system, kindly report such posts wherever you find and will be taken care by Mods.
> 
> The second part is mentioned in general that anyone else may not take this discussion of you two, for further derailing. There was no such intention of shaming or blaming at all. Carry on your discussion on topic and enjoy.
> 
> Regards,


 
Got it. Makes sense, thank you.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> The aircraft is still one of the most potent fighter type in the subcontinent. But as is the case with newer and highly complex aircraft, there will definitely be teething issues. MiG has had a lax approach towards India but it has changed with them establishing maintenance facilities in India to support the type.
> India is *the *most experienced non CIS/Russian operator of the type as it was the first export customer of the MiG 29 and is the launch customer of the MiG 29K and MiG might have realised that.
> Here is a good video about the type in the Navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming to the issues of which there are many
> 
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...india-mig-29k-aircraft-navy-defects/88510782/
> http://www.janes.com/article/62063/indian-navy-reports-problems-with-russian-carrier-aircraft
> Some notable appearances in the press:
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/when...mig-fighter-plane-stands-in-warehouse-1405266
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/...-takeoff-at-vizag-naval-station/1/751348.html
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...at-mangaluru-airport/articleshow/57396206.cms
> 
> And the Harriers have been retired:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And keep the thread going, the images shared are bloody awesome!



Thanks for responding with all that info. That was a great video. Indian pilot was excellent!

So the problems and issues were true. That's very worrisome, but not very surprising. Issues with not only the engines but with the FBW system is not a good combination, even with redundancy. That's a combination for a crash waiting to happen! Hopefully, these things have been worked out. 

IIRC, there was also the issue of that large batch of R-73's or R-77's that deteriorated while in storage, right? IIRC, the Russians claimed the extensive humidity in India and alleged, improper climate control in the storage facilities were the contributing factors but the Indians said they were stored correctly. Egypt doesn't have the harsh humidity like India, but temperature is certainly a factor. Something to keep an eye out on with this Russian hardware.

The Indian variant of that MiG-29K is pretty much the same as the one Egypt is getting, aside from the deployable hook and maybe Israeli avionics you folks have in them, but essentially the same. It doesn't look like the K has the rear-mounted MAWS that the Egyptian MiGs do (at least I can't see it) but probably has some missile warning system. It has the same, sawtooth edge on the radar, that's nice.



Frogman said:


> I think you're vastly underestimating the MICA IR and ERs capabilities compared to the AIM-120.



How so? AIM-7 (depending on which variant) has a max. range of between 32km and 50km. MICA IR/ER have a max. range of 50KM. The latter has fire and forget and might have slightly better target acquisition capabilities from the RB-2E and it's homing and seekers might be a little better, but as far as range, it's not a great improvement, really.



Frogman said:


> This is one thing I simply refuse to accept at face value. The Egyptian Armed Forces and the political administration have done themselves zero favours in attempting to lift restrictions on US equipment.
> 
> Egypt has racked up the most third party violations of any country. Not done much there to prove it can or should be trusted with sensitive kit.
> 
> The political administration has repeatedly allowed chances to go to waste.



Typical, isn't it? I never understood the refusal to sign the CISMOA. It never made sense because why did they need to commit 3rd party infractions? Yekhrebethom w'bet abuhom. The benefit seems rather minuscule but certainly not inconsequential. And with whom, the Chinese? It made absolutely no sense! Hoping the one in charge now is different and much smarter.



Frogman said:


> PAK-FA or participate in one of the many fifth gen projects going on right now.



Chinese? With the MiGs already a done deal, seems like a better option to stick with the same source. I think any others are just way too far in their infantile stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> IIRC, there was also the issue of that large batch of R-73's or R-77's that deteriorated while in storage, right? IIRC, the Russians claimed the extensive humidity in India and alleged, improper climate control in the storage facilities were the contributing factors but the Indians said they were stored correctly. Egypt doesn't have the harsh humidity like India, but temperature is certainly a factor. Something to keep an eye out on with this Russian hardware.


The R77 missiles had serious problems that led India to procure R27s in the interim.


> Putting a big question mark on the performance of the Russian beyond visual range (BVR) air-to-air missiles with the Indian Air Force, an audit report by the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) has noted that *nearly half the missiles tested either did not home in on targets during evaluations or failed ground tests because they were ageing much before their shelf lives.*
> 
> The R 77 (RVV-AE) BVR missiles, fitted on board the Su-30 MKIs, MiG-29s and MiG-21 Bisons, were bought from Russia starting 1996. More than 2,000 missiles were ordered after the Kargil conflict and 1,000 have been delivered.
> 
> The CAG report, which will be released soon, is based on evaluations of the missile — its range is close to 90 km — during ground tests, inspections and test firing by the IAF. The missiles were bought at a "cost of Rs 2 crore each" but their failure during tests, says the CAG report, has affected the "operational preparedness" of the IAF.
> 
> "All figures in the report are based on air force records. Everything is verified by the IAF," an official said.
> 
> The problem with the missiles was referred to Russia and several teams subsequently visited India to rectify faults. IAF officers familiar with the missiles confirmed that this has been a problem area for long. "It is a known fact that the missiles do not work as we would like them to. Periodic tests that are carried out when they are in storage show their dismal state. We also have problems with spare parts," said a retired officer who was closely associated with the matter.


http://archive.indianexpress.com/ne...ave-homing-ageing-problems-cag-report/490055/
But the long term solution is coming online:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indigenous-seeker-for-astra-bvraam-cleared-trials.489830/



Gomig-21 said:


> The Indian variant of that MiG-29K is pretty much the same as the one Egypt is getting, aside from the deployable hook and maybe Israeli avionics you folks have in them, but essentially the same. *It doesn't look like the K has the rear-mounted MAWS* that the Egyptian MiGs do (at least I can't see it) but probably has some missile warning system. It has the same, sawtooth edge on the radar, that's nice.


Interesting observation.
I think you're right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Police cars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Special Forces soldier during the Annual Warrior Competition at KASOTC Jordan. Needs to sort out his helmet. The equipment is borrowed from KASOTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Sniping no scope... Talk about skill

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The R77 missiles had serious problems that led India to procure R27s in the interim.
> 
> http://archive.indianexpress.com/ne...ave-homing-ageing-problems-cag-report/490055/
> But the long term solution is coming online:
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/indigenous-seeker-for-astra-bvraam-cleared-trials.489830/
> 
> 
> Interesting observation.
> I think you're right.



Thanks for all the information! Can't wait to see the FFGA or whatever the designation of the PAK-FA for the Indian Air Force will be. Is it still set to be a 2-seater or did they change that because of the way things are going with that aircraft? 



DavidSling said:


> Sorry for offtopic, but Israeli/U.S jet fighter are hybrid machines.
> While from the outside, they look like mostly common U.S fighter, from the inside they contain Israeli weapons,softwares, electronic warfare, idf network communication which connect them to wide range of information from ground, naval and other air assets and many other systems.
> Now, if we'll take the Israeli case to the egyptian air force, beside from the logistic nightmare having multiple platforms from many countries, they'll need to integrate advance local systems.
> 
> F16I (sufa ) for example
> http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/f-16i/
> http://israeli-weapons.com/weapons/aircraft/f-16i/F-16I.html



I'm aware of the Sufa and what was done with it, as well as the other Israeli stuff. My point was --Israeli built tech not withstanding-- they still are all American-built aircraft which makes interoperability much simpler and probably more effective than it would take to make a mishmash of different builds to work. 
Not sure if Egypt has the ability to integrate advanced *local *systems, probably to some extent. Although a locally built one would be much better than an imported one so there is no infiltration of its secrets on how defeat it through the supplier by the Mossad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks for all the information! Can't wait to see the FFGA or whatever the designation of the PAK-FA for the Indian Air Force will be. Is it still set to be a 2-seater or did they change that because of the way things are going with that aircraft?


Latest was this:


> But IAF has been unhappy with the Russian FGFA called Sukhoi T-50 or PAK-FA because the jet lacks proper stealth and its engine does not have "enough thrust", *which are among 43 critical modifications or shortcomings it pointed out earlier.*


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...h-full-tech-transfer/articleshow/57546519.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks for all the information! Can't wait to see the FFGA or whatever the designation of the PAK-FA for the Indian Air Force will be. Is it still set to be a 2-seater or did they change that because of the way things are going with that aircraft?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aware of the Sufa and what was done with it, as well as the other Israeli stuff. My point was --Israeli built tech not withstanding-- they still are all American-built aircraft which makes interoperability much simpler and probably more effective than it would take to make a mishmash of different builds to work.
> Not sure if Egypt has the ability to integrate advanced *local *systems, probably to some extent. Although a locally built one would be much better than an imported one so there is no infiltration of its secrets on how defeat it through the supplier by the Mossad.


Israel build tech is composed of sub-systems. while Israel does not build or purchase any air craft besides of U.S made,in exchange, the U.S allow Israel to install it's system on board , which makes it a hybrid system.
Sufa and F16 have more differences than commonality.
Mossad will get w/e it needs either way, I don't see why this would threat Egypt anyway.
And be sure that PAK FA will see israeli sub systems if u're worrying about intelligence gathering.

As for local industry, it's up for goverment effort and vision, something Egypt lacks in local industry in my opinion.
but it _*can*_ be made.


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DavidSling

lotz of tanks lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

DavidSling said:


> lotz of tanks lol


Egypt got around 4200 tanks... COuld be interesting to see them all in one pic...


----------



## MICA

New one

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mikaal hassan

DavidSling said:


> lotz of tanks lol


yes all these tanks will be a good practice for Israel air force  specially for the new f -35.. lol


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> New one
> 
> View attachment 394693


We saw a picture of a pilot kissing the Mig-21 goodbye.. When are we going to see the welcome kiss for the Mig-35?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

mikaal hassan said:


> yes all these tanks will be a good practice for Israel air force  specially for the new f -35.. lol



Where was the Usraeli air force then?
Enjoy the documentary Although it depicts only the Usrael "views"..

*The tank battle for the Sinai Peninsula*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mikaal hassan

The SC said:


> Where was the Usraeli air force then?
> Enjoy the documentary Although it depicts only the Usrael "views"..
> 
> *The tank battle for the Sinai Peninsula*


my friend no one remebers history NOW a days people only remember today


----------



## The SC

mikaal hassan said:


> my friend no one remebers history NOW a days people only remember today


It was just to show you how Tanks are still important, despite air forces..
Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Hell NO said:


> Sniping no scope... Talk about skill



Expensive gat without a sight :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> New one
> 
> View attachment 394693


By the time they finish testing the aircrafts, the AESA radar will be ready too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> How so? AIM-7 (depending on which variant) has a max. range of between 32km and 50km. MICA IR/ER have a max. range of 50KM. The latter has fire and forget and might have slightly better target acquisition capabilities from the RB-2E and it's homing and seekers might be a little better, but as far as range, it's not a great improvement, really.



The stated range of a missile is a bit of a red herring. It would only ever do that against a non-maneuverable target flying at a consistent altitude while being fired from a higher altitude. Basically a slow dumb front flying target drone.

I stole this because it's more articulate than I ever could be on this subject. Credit to hornetfinn on f16.net.



> For example we have a generic A/A missile with max flight range of 100km when launched at near Mach 1 at above 30,000ft. Most such missiles have a rocket engine that provides thrust for about 10 seconds and have a top speed of Mach 4. They also need a few seconds to reach that top speed and then after very short sustained thrust/speed period start to slow down. Having lofted profile provides additional range due to higher altitudes having lower air resistance and thus deceleration is slower. Of course higher altitude also provides potential energy which can be transformed to kinetic energy (altitude to speed) to some extent. If we do some very rough (there might well be errors here) calculations, we see that at at launch the missile speed is Mach 1 at high altitude. Let's say it takes 4 seconds to achieve Mach 4 and that is sustained for 6 seconds. So the missile will travel about 12 km before it starts to slow down. At max flight range the missile will become subsonic and will quickly stall as it will not have enough speed to maintain controlled flight. So if we assume the deceleration is linear (which it isn't, but that gets complicated quickly), the missile would slow down to Mach 3 about 40 km from launch point and to Mach 2 about 70 km from launch point. Of course this assumes the best possible flight profile as any maneuvering by the missile will eat speed and thus range quickly. Of course it also shows that 40 km away the missile will have only about half the kinetic energy it has when the rocket stops burning. At 70 km away the kinetic energy is 4 times smaller. This means the missile will have far less ability to maneuver to catch the target. For example the published range figures for some surface to air missiles indicate that their effective range against maneuvering fighter targets is less than half the range they can catch slow and non-maneuvering targets. Of course when launched at lower altitude the missile has to overcome much higher air resistance and the top speed will be lower and deceleration of the missile much higher. The effective range can be several times smaller than the effective range during high altitude launch.
> 
> Of course it's also easy to calculate what the max theoretical ranges are for receding but non-maneuvering targets. Against target flying at Mach 0.5 the effective range with the above missile would be less than 80 km. Against target flying at Mach 1.0 it would be less than 60 km. Against target flying at Mach 2, it would be less than 30 km. Of course if the target maneuvers even slightly, those figures start falling rapidly. Same is true if the target is higher than the shooter.
> 
> Of course the max range figures can also be for a max launch range against incoming non-maneuvering target. In that case the missile with 100 km max range might well have only 50-60 km flight range. That means the effective range against bypassing target might be only about 30-40 km and against receding fighter target only about 20-30km. Against low altitude fast receding target which changes direction, the max range might be less than 5 km. So a 100 km missile can't suddenly catch a target the pilot can see with his eyes. Max range figures are pretty meaningless unless specific launch conditions have also been expressed.



So far there hasn't been a missile that can touch a fighter out that far. The MICA is a very good missile which focuses on maneuverability first and foremost. It will be the best AAM in the inventory for quite some time even if the AIM-120 and R77 are introduced. Plus the MICA NG and Meteor are right around the corner.





Gomig-21 said:


> Chinese? With the MiGs already a done deal, seems like a better option to stick with the same source. I think any others are just way too far in their infantile stage.



Honestly, anything but Russian or Chinese at this point. Would much rather be involved in a project than take something that doesn't cut it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Honestly, anything but Russian or Chinese at this point. Would much rather be involved in a project than take something that doesn't cut it.


The only other "existing" project for a 5th generation fighter is the The Turkish TF-X, and you know that the relationship between Turkey and Egypt went sour after the removal of the MB government..
So, there is no other practical choice than Russia or China..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> The only other "existing" project for a 5th generation fighter is the The Turkish TF-X



Not quite true. The Indians are independently developing the HAL AMCA. The Japanese already have a flying a testbed of the X-2. Last but not least the South Koreans and Indonesians are working on the KAI-KFX.

There are options. Question is whether the EAF want to make anything of them.


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Not quite true. The Indians are independently developing the HAL AMCA. The Japanese already have a flying a testbed of the X-2. Last but not least the South Koreans and Indonesians are working on the KAI-KFX.
> 
> There are options. Question is whether the EAF want to make anything of them.


India is still having problems with a 4th generation Tejas let alone a 5th G..
Good luck for a JV with Japan, they won't even sell a tank engine Turkey, let alone share their advanced technologies..
The KAI-KFX had Turkey in it too, it was shelved and Turkey continued alone.. that is still the only other option available if relations get better somehow a fact I am optimistic about..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

DavidSling said:


> Mossad will get w/e it needs either way



LOL! Come oooooonnnn, maaaaan! You people and that familiar arrogance never ceases to amaze us! 



DavidSling said:


> I don't see why this would threat Egypt anyway.



We don't want your nose in our military business. Would you like it if we went out of our way and had outside nations helping us find out the secrets of your systems? I didn't think so.



DavidSling said:


> And be sure that PAK FA will see israeli sub systems if u're worrying about intelligence gathering.


 Not worried about it, just have to be cautious like you people are. There's also ways around that, and a small squadron of 12 would be enough until the next platform of unmanned vehicles becomes the weapon of choice. Rafales also have good potential against 5th gens.



DavidSling said:


> As for local industry, it's up for goverment effort and vision, something Egypt lacks in local industry in my opinion.
> but it _*can*_ be made.


 
There, I agree with you.



The SC said:


> We saw a picture of a pilot kissing the Mig-21 goodbye.. When are we going to see the welcome kiss for the Mig-35?



Chinese F-7. Despite it's beauty and being the replica of the sport's car definition of a fighter in the Soviet MiG-21 F-13, it's also known by many who operate it as the "Flying Coffin"! :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

The SC said:


> By the time they finish testing the aircrafts, the AESA radar will be ready too..



With russia don't be too ambitious they said they got aesa radar since 2007 for the mig but all of us know now this isn't true. 

Plus there is already Doppler radars ordered for us

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DavidSling

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL! Come oooooonnnn, maaaaan! You people and that familiar arrogance never ceases to amaze us!
> 
> 
> 
> We don't want your nose in our military business. Would you like it if we went out of our way and had outside nations helping us find out the secrets of your systems? I didn't think so.
> 
> Not worried about it, just have to be cautious like you people are. There's also ways around that, and a small squadron of 12 would be enough until the next platform of unmanned vehicles becomes the weapon of choice. Rafales also have good potential against 5th gens.
> 
> 
> 
> There, I agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese F-7. Despite it's beauty and being the replica of the sport's car definition of a fighter in the Soviet MiG-21 F-13, it's also known by many who operate it as the "Flying Coffin"!



We can disagree on few stuff, but everybody spy on everybody, I won't be surprise if Egypt would spy on Israel too.
There's always a way around it, but how will you know if u don't even know the machine.
Most of the chances that it won't be even us, it'll be the russians.
Rafales are 4.5 gen fighters, comparing it with fifth gen isn't wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

DavidSling said:


> Rafales are 4.5 gen fighters, comparing it with fifth gen isn't wise.


 He isn't comparing , he is saying that rafale got the capability at least to defend itself against 5th gen fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Gyes i want to see egypts missile system , as like atgm, mlrs etc.............


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

MICA said:


>





MICA said:


>




You should make a separate thread for Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> View attachment 394867
> View attachment 394868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With russia don't be too ambitious they said they got aesa radar since 2007 for the mig but all of us know now this isn't true.
> 
> Plus there is already Doppler radars ordered for us


Any sources about the Doppler radar being ordered? I can't find any.. and even if it is true, it is a very good mechanical radar, but AESA is simply the best to have nowadays..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mi-8M and some more Egyptian Ka-52 testing and the assembly line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

KA-52 EGY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Too bad can't understand that lingo. Certain words I hear all the time but have no clue as to their meaning. 



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Latest was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But IAF has been unhappy with the Russian FGFA called Sukhoi T-50 or PAK-FA because the jet lacks proper stealth and its engine does not have "enough thrust", *which are among 43 critical modifications or shortcomings it pointed out earlier. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...h-full-tech-transfer/articleshow/57546519.cms
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply, Lord of Gondor. 43 critical shortcomings is easy to get alarmed by, but the reality is that even the F-16 had major issues during its development. Look at the F-35 as a recent example. Talk about a slew of super alarming issues and now that thing is on it's way to becoming the best fighter out there. USAF even wants to swap the F-22's software and avionics suite to that of the F-35. So it's probably not as bad as it seems. Biggest issue are the problems with the AL-41F1 engine. If it's true that Saturn is building a new engine at this point, that's a bit worrisome.



Topol said:


> Currently the latest credible news is that we will proceed with the induction in a similar manner to how we inducted the Su-30MKI.
> First we will purchase a number of off the shelf T-50s in the same configuration as the RuAF and later supplement them with the FGFA.
> This parallels how we first inducted a squadron or two of the Su-30K before starting to induct the Su-30MKI.
> 
> However recently a high level committee has been created by the MoD to review the T-50/FGFA program and depending on their decisions our final induction program and schedule will be decided.
> 
> As for twin seater there is no official confirmation from either the IAF or Sukhoi.



Thanks, Topol. Good way to introduce it. I remember hearing about this when it first came out and always wondered why a twin-seater? Also, how? Looking at that unique canopy and how it slides to the rear and up (identical to the Harrier/AV-8B), a twin seater will need to be hinged to the rear or side, more likely the latter. How far would the Russians be with this program if it wasn't for India? The partial funding for the program and financing for the eventual 125 aircraft is insanely expensive. India will lead the road in the development of this jet so that others will end up benefiting, possibly Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vostok

HannibalBarca said:


> KA-52 EGY


Another video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

vostok said:


> Another video


Anything changed other than the opto-electronic ?


----------



## Gomig-21

Topol said:


> We have 270 Su-30MKI to replace so 125 should just be the first block buy.
> Would love to see the plane in Egyptian colours.
> 
> Here's a cg image of the t-50 in desert camo. Hope the EAF might use a similar color scheme. It looks gorgeous.



Indeed! Even the mountains of the east coast of Egypt and Sinai in the background.


----------



## HannibalBarca



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

masud said:


> Gyes i want to see egypts missile system , as like atgm, mlrs etc.............



Tayer El-Sabah (Early bird)... Egyptian upgraded version of the soviet SA-2 volga missile with western electronics and some other good stuff





Egyptian army Amoon system sky guard





They are mostly improvement on existing systems!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Egypt owns Russian radar for early warning "*Protivnik-GE*": satellite images of an Egyptian early warning site showing ...





dlvr.it/P4W37V


*PROTIVNIK-GE*
Mobile 3-D L-band radar






TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS:

Frequency band
L

*Coverage:*


range
10 to 400 km

azimuth
360 deg

elevation
up to 45 deg


altitude
up to 200 km

Airborne target detection range (RCS = 1.5 sq m)
340 km

Position measurement errors: 

range
100 m (max)

azimuth
12 min (max)

elevation
10 min (max)

altitude
450 m (max)

Ground clutter suppression
at least 50 dB

Track capacity
150 targets

Target classes identified
8

Antenna
planar phased array

Data rate
10 / 5 s

Power consumption
100 kW

Deployment time
15 min (max)

Crew
3



The Protivnik-GE radar boasts high immunity to jamming and clutter, high detection accuracy, and high mobility.

*CAPABILITIES*

- detection, position measurement and tracking of strategic and tactical aircraft, ASALM-type missiles, and small-size, low-velocity aircraft;
- target class recognition;
- identification friend-or-foe;
- jammer finding;
- output of targeting data to fighter aviation and/or surface-to-air missile systems

*OPERATIONAL FEATURES*

- high degree of automation in operations;
- high immunity to interference;
- automatic output of radar data to two users simultaneously;
- automatic clutter map generation;
- adaptation to interference environment and to technical condition of the radar;
- built-in test system for functional checkout and monitoring of the hardware

http://www.redstar.gr/Foto_red/Eng/Other/Protivnik_GE.html#f

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed! Even the mountains of the east coast of Egypt and Sinai in the background.


Very sleek.. it is now testing the 5th generation engine made for it.. (see Air Warfare section)
Hopefully Egypt will get some squadrons











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egypt in negotiation for local production of the CZ 807 (in the hundreds of thousands)





http://dlvr.it/P4Nbrw

And this is why:

"The CZ 807 is a standard individual weapon characterized by excellent reliability, durability and accuracy. It is one of the lightest weapons in its category with extremely good ergonomics. The weapon does not require complex maintenance and can be used in active duty for a long time. The basic stripping and reassembly of the weapon for routine maintenance may be performed without the use of any tools.

The materials used are non-flammable or fire-resistant, impact resistant and have a high resistance to mechanical damage. The controls are accessible from both sides. Other characteristics include folding telescopic stock and interchangeable backstraps in three sizes.

Changing caliber of CZ 807 assault rifle is simple: the barrel assembly, bolt and firing pin, and the magazine are changed out in a field safe operation at the unit level. The trigger group of the CZ 807 has a magazine well that is for the 7.62x39mm magazines. To convert to 5.56x45mm, the only item needed for the lower (Trigger group) is the magazine well insert."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CZ_807

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Looks like the DIRCM on the helo is different than the one in the bottom, little pic. 

Here's the one on the current Russian Ka's and same in that illustration. (click image)





And here's the one on the Egyptian helo. 






Apparently this is the Katran that was used as a test-bed for the Egyptian Ka's with the EOS and new DIRCM.






BTW, SC or any others: Does that armored plate protecting the pilot seem really big and obtrusive to the pilot's visibility? Looks like it blocks a lot of the view from the side which I would think is important. More importantly, what is it protecting the pilot/glass from?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like the DIRCM on the helo is different than the one in the bottom, little pic.
> 
> Here's the one on the current Russian Ka's and same in that illustration. (click image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the one on the Egyptian helo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is the Katran that was used as a test-bed for the Egyptian Ka's with the EOS and new DIRCM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, SC or any others: Does that armored plate protecting the pilot seem really big and obtrusive to the pilot's visibility? Looks like it blocks a lot of the view from the side which I would think is important. More importantly, what is it protecting the pilot/glass from?








The Egyptian version obtained the OES-52 electrophoresis monitoring system while the Russian version uses the older version GOES-451

The Egyptian version obtained a better and improved version of the thermal missile dispersion system than the Russian version using the L-370-5

It is clear that Egypt has obtained the latest equipments found the Ka-52k version

Where a recent version of the maritime version appeared in the same monitoring system and the same protection system as Egypt's..






This advantage in procuring the Russian weapon is not found in the weapons imported from the West..

Egypt gets the latest updates for the weapon system that are not yet in service in Russia..

I hope that An AESA radar will be supplied for the Egyptian Mig-35 with respectable performance as soon as possible..
===========================================================
As fa as the plate that seems to obstruct the pilot's vision, I think that is not really an obstacle and here is why:

1- *OES-52*: It integrates a FLIR, TV-camera and a battery of laser devices such as a laser rangefinder/target designator, laser-beam missile guidance system and laser pointer, installed on a gyro-stabilised platform.

2- *President-S (advanced)*: The Defense System President-S, also referred to as BKO, is a fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft protection system designed to defeat incoming infrared-guided missiles by laser and radiofrequency/electronic jamming of the missile's seeker. President-S is intended to defeat primarily man-portable air defense systems (MANPADS) such as the Russian Igla and the United Sates Stinger shoulder-launched surface-to-air missiles. KRET and Ekran tested this system firing Igla missiles at a President-S equipped Mi-8 helicopter fixed up on a special rig. During the tests, several missiles were fired from a distance of 1,000 meters with no missile reaching its target due to the highly effective jamming. The President-S system includes: control unit; radar warner; laser warner; missile attack warner; countermeasures dispenser of chaff cartridges, cartridges of infrared radiation, single use cartridges with transmitters, interference; no coherent optical-electronic suppression station; LSOEP laser jamming system; and SAP radiofrequency jammer. The President-S is one of the best aircraft protection systems developed for the Russian Armed Forces.
And is composed of the following:
- *Control Unit* named *L370-01 Module* responsible for complete Electronic warfare duties, it receives all the data from the warning sensors deployed on the structure of the helicopter and do the merging, analysis and display to the pilot to take defensive countermeasures.
- * MAWS* *(Missile Approach Warning System) *named* L-136 Mak-UFM *with detection range up to 50 km
*-  LWR (Laser Warning Receiver) *named* L140 Otklik *It provides integrated protection at an angle of 90 ° horizontal and 360 ° vertical.
- *RWR (Radar Warning Receiver) *named * L-150 Pastel *It is derived from the version found on Su-30 fighter jets. It intercepts hostile radar waves from radar guidance systems as well as from radar detectors for anti-aircraft missiles and determines their location, direction and classification in terms of the level of risk/danger
*- Radar Jammer (Electronic Countermeasures ECM) *named* L370-3 *it takes care of* Defensive Jamming *against Air-to-air missiles and anti-aircraft radar systems. It works in conjunction with the *L-150 Pastel* system, which is responsible for intercepting and detecting the source of the radar, while the *L370-3* system is interfering to jam them (Made for attack helicopters).
- *DIRCM (Directional Infrared Countermeasures)* named * L370-5 *it is responsible for jamming seekers working on ultraviolet and infrared. Egyptian version got an advanced version that uses a *solid-state laser* (depends for its generation on solid precious stones formerly on *Ruby Laser* or neodymium-YAG currently Nd-YAG *Neodymium-doped Yttrium Aluminium Garnet*, a Crystal provider factors *Dopant* to provide effective laser medium with wavelength in the infrared range) instead of using the *Modulated radiation* bundle of infrared and ultraviolet waves, as the current system on the Russian crocodile, it sends waves of lasers on rockets thermal / electro-optical seekers to confuse them and misled them away from the helicopter, it works at an angle of 360 ° horizontal and 90 ° vertical. (This system works on the marine version of a crocodile "Katran Ka-52K Katran" candidate to work on the Egyptian Mistral)
- *Flares* *(Chaffs)* named *UV-26 *which is a Thermal Flares and metallic Chaffs Release System, to Mislead/divert thermal and radar guided missiles..


So I do not see where the Alligator or the Katran pilots will have to use all that vision, since there is no dog fight for the helicopters and most of the threats facing them are covered by Electronic systems..The metallic plate will come handy against small arms munitions if the Helicopter is on the ground or flying at a very low altitude, two very rare occurrences for an attack helicopter..

Also it is important to note that in 2015 it was stated that:
" KRET is ready to expand the features of its aircraft carrier version of the Ka-52K, equipping it with upgraded, on-board radar. This will increase the detection range of the helicopter by 2 times, or almost 200 km. The upgrade will also enable the Ka-52K to utilize anti-ship missiles such as the X-31 and X-35, which previously could only be used with the Su-30 and MiG-29K."
http://www.deagel.com/news/Russian-Navy-Ka-52K-Helicopter-to-Receive-Zhuk-AE-Radar_n000013873.aspx
http://www.deagel.com/news/Russian-Navy-Ka-52K-Helicopter-to-Receive-Zhuk-AE-Radar_n000013873.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Sa'ka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Inside the type 209

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian version obtained the OES-52 electrophoresis monitoring system while the Russian version uses the older version GOES-451
> 
> The Egyptian version obtained a better and improved version of the thermal missile dispersion system than the Russian version using the L-370-5
> 
> It is clear that Egypt has obtained the latest equipments found the Ka-52k version
> 
> Where a recent version of the maritime version appeared in the same monitoring system and the same protection system as Egypt's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This advantage in procuring the Russian weapon is not found in the weapons imported from the West..
> 
> Egypt gets the latest updates for the weapon system that are not yet in service in Russia..
> 
> I hope that An AESA radar will be supplied for the Egyptian Mig-35 with respectable performance as soon as possible..
> ===========================================================
> As fa as the plate that seems to obstruct the pilot's vision, I think that is not really an obstacle and here is why:
> 
> 1- *OES-52*: It integrates a FLIR, TV-camera and a battery of laser devices such as a laser rangefinder/target designator, laser-beam missile guidance system and laser pointer, installed on a gyro-stabilised platform.
> 
> 2- *President-S (advanced)*: The Defense System President-S, also referred to as BKO, is a fixed- and rotary-wing aircraft protection system designed to defeat incoming infrared-guided missiles by laser and radiofrequency/electronic jamming of the missile's seeker. President-S is intended to defeat primarily man-portable air defense systems (MANPADS) such as the Russian Igla and the United Sates Stinger shoulder-launched surface-to-air missiles. KRET and Ekran tested this system firing Igla missiles at a President-S equipped Mi-8 helicopter fixed up on a special rig. During the tests, several missiles were fired from a distance of 1,000 meters with no missile reaching its target due to the highly effective jamming. The President-S system includes: control unit; radar warner; laser warner; missile attack warner; countermeasures dispenser of chaff cartridges, cartridges of infrared radiation, single use cartridges with transmitters, interference; no coherent optical-electronic suppression station; LSOEP laser jamming system; and SAP radiofrequency jammer. The President-S is one of the best aircraft protection systems developed for the Russian Armed Forces.
> And is composed of the following:
> - *Control Unit* named *L370-01 Module* responsible for complete Electronic warfare duties, it receives all the data from the warning sensors deployed on the structure of the helicopter and do the merging, analysis and display to the pilot to take defensive countermeasures.
> - * MAWS* *(Missile Approach Warning System) *named* L-136 Mak-UFM *with detection range up to 50 km
> *-  LWR (Laser Warning Receiver) *named* L140 Otklik *It provides integrated protection at an angle of 90 ° horizontal and 360 ° vertical.
> - *RWR (Radar Warning Receiver) *named * L-150 Pastel *It is derived from the version found on Su-30 fighter jets. It intercepts hostile radar waves from radar guidance systems as well as from radar detectors for anti-aircraft missiles and determines their location, direction and classification in terms of the level of risk/danger
> *- Radar Jammer (Electronic Countermeasures ECM) *named* L370-3 *it takes care of* Defensive Jamming *against Air-to-air missiles and anti-aircraft radar systems. It works in conjunction with the *L-150 Pastel* system, which is responsible for intercepting and detecting the source of the radar, while the *L370-3* system is interfering to jam them (Made for attack helicopters).
> - *DIRCM (Directional Infrared Countermeasures)* named * L370-5 *it is responsible for jamming seekers working on ultraviolet and infrared. Egyptian version got an advanced version that uses a *solid-state laser* (depends for its generation on solid precious stones formerly on *Ruby Laser* or neodymium-YAG currently Nd-YAG *Neodymium-doped Yttrium Aluminium Garnet*, a Crystal provider factors *Dopant* to provide effective laser medium with wavelength in the infrared range) instead of using the *Modulated radiation* bundle of infrared and ultraviolet waves, as the current system on the Russian crocodile, it sends waves of lasers on rockets thermal / electro-optical seekers to confuse them and misled them away from the helicopter, it works at an angle of 360 ° horizontal and 90 ° vertical. (This system works on the marine version of a crocodile "Katran Ka-52K Katran" candidate to work on the Egyptian Mistral)
> - *Flares* *(Chaffs)* named *UV-26 *which is a Thermal Flares and metallic Chaffs Release System, to Mislead/divert thermal and radar guided missiles..
> 
> 
> So I do not see where the Alligator or the Katran pilots will have to use all that vision, since there is no dog fight for the helicopters and most of the threats facing them are covered by Electronic systems..The metallic plate will come handy against small arms munitions if the Helicopter is on the ground or flying at a very low altitude, two very rare occurrences for an attack helicopter..
> 
> Also it is important to note that in 2015 it was stated that:
> " KRET is ready to expand the features of its aircraft carrier version of the Ka-52K, equipping it with upgraded, on-board radar. This will increase the detection range of the helicopter by 2 times, or almost 200 km. The upgrade will also enable the Ka-52K to utilize anti-ship missiles such as the X-31 and X-35, which previously could only be used with the Su-30 and MiG-29K."
> http://www.deagel.com/news/Russian-Navy-Ka-52K-Helicopter-to-Receive-Zhuk-AE-Radar_n000013873.aspx



Did you make that OES and DIRCM highlighted collage? That's pretty spiffy, my friend!  
That helo is a beast. Amazing how many gadgets it has on it. 

At first I thought maybe the plate was some type of deflector from the weapons being fired off the wing pylons or something along those lines. Or even protection from that side-mounted gun since they did similar things like in the MiG-21 with gun gas deflector plates they installed on the fuselage, but it's mounted on both sides. But ask any helo pilot if they would like to have unrestricted view from the cockpit and I bet you most, if not all, would say probably yes despite all the visually aiding electronics. Just for being able to scan by eye to the sides while flying low or even looking out for clearances on tight landings and takeoff. The earlier models didn't have them, which made me think maybe it was protection from something off the helo itself. But your point that it's protection against small arms fire makes sense. Seems like a big sacrifice, but maybe not.

The information on the precious stones for the DIRCM laser is very cool. Good stuff, SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Did you make that OES and DIRCM highlighted collage? That's pretty spiffy, my friend!
> That helo is a beast. Amazing how many gadgets it has on it.
> 
> At first I thought maybe the plate was some type of deflector from the weapons being fired off the wing pylons or something along those lines. Or even protection from that side-mounted gun since they did similar things like in the MiG-21 with gun gas deflector plates they installed on the fuselage, but it's mounted on both sides. But ask any helo pilot if they would like to have unrestricted view from the cockpit and I bet you most, if not all, would say probably yes despite all the visually aiding electronics. Just for being able to scan by eye to the sides while flying low or even looking out for clearances on tight landings and takeoff. The earlier models didn't have them, which made me think maybe it was protection from something off the helo itself. But your point that it's protection against small arms fire makes sense. Seems like a big sacrifice, but maybe not.
> 
> The information on the precious stones for the DIRCM laser is very cool. Good stuff, SC.


I didn't make that collage..
If one looks closer, the pilots can see above the plate down although a bit restricted vision, but just to the right of the plate they have full vision.. remember that pilots protection is a first order priority.. it is also the only helicopter with ejection seats..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861657636118208512

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861676428852682752

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

The Indian visit preparing for "passage exercise" 

On mistral class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Another Mig camo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice camo for the MiG-29M/M2 or 35. We're going to need to figure out exactly what the damn designation of that fighter is!

Maybe the aircraft painted in this aqua camo will be flying maritime missions out of Hurghada? Either way, both look good.



Frogman said:


>




Crotale's suspension looks like it went through a "Pimp My Ride" modification. 

Nice collection of pics, BTW. The Armed Forces have come a long way in showing pics of precision guided attacks by F-16's and Apaches. Remember the old days, where we would beg for a pic of an old MiG-21? lol. And how we complained so much that the old, silly hush-hush Soviet doctrine wasn't doing them any good? They must've been listening to us, Frogman! 

The Wing Loong was a good purchase. Seems to be a decent UAV with some combat capabilities. Their next and more dedicated model should be an excellent UCAV to complement this one with a greater weapons load. Glad to see the brass getting involved in this part of the future of air combat. If there is any ToT that needs to be taken seriously and that is not as overwhelming as a fighter build, this is the one. And they already have experience in this field so it should be much easier to take off with it, pun intended!



Frogman said:


> The stated range of a missile is a bit of a red herring. It would only ever do that against a non-maneuverable target flying at a consistent altitude while being fired from a higher altitude. Basically a slow dumb front flying target drone.
> I stole this because it's more articulate than I ever could be on this subject. Credit to hornetfinn on f16.net.



While all of that is fine and dandy, that concept applies to both or all missiles. Those factors will affect the AMRAAM just the same as the MICA. However, range will still be a constant factor despite limitations caused by distance, air densities, energy depletion etc. Factor in other essential techs that make a difference such as impact detonation vs fuse proximity, mid-course target updates etc. The AMRAAM has had extensive testing and tech improvements through the years that have really made it hard to beat, especially the C8/D. If tactics bring the engagements to within 50 km, I think that's when they both become more on par.



Frogman said:


> So far there hasn't been a missile that can touch a fighter out that far.



We just haven't seen it yet. There hasn't been a documented kill (in anger) over 9 kilometers since the USN F-14 Tomcat shot down that Libyan MiG-23 back in the 80's.



Frogman said:


> The MICA is a very good missile which focuses on maneuverability first and foremost.



Don't get me wrong, I think it's excellent and has given the EAF that added boost. The numbers just don't support it moving into that larger, BVR spectrum that creates potent, standoff threats like BVR weaponry should. 



Frogman said:


> It will be the best AAM in the inventory for quite some time even if the AIM-120 and R77 are introduced.



Wuuuuuut?! It doesn't even come close to the earlier versions of the AIM-120 in the A/B, let alone C8/D version.
The R-77 has some issues, there's no doubt about that. Still, I hope to see it as part of the MiG's weapon's systems.



Frogman said:


> Plus the MICA NG and Meteor are right around the corner.



That's when I think we can say that there is parity in the BVR caps between those two missiles. Is the Meteor slated to be sold to Egypt? Do we know that for a fact? I hope so. And do we know if the current RB2e will need upgrading to accommodate firing the Meteor?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

any idea how much eygpt paid for the fremm frigate?


----------



## MICA

Blue Marlin said:


> any idea how much eygpt paid for the fremm frigate?



I think 650 million euro


----------



## Mohammed al-Faruqi

Assalamu Alaikum everyone, after following this forum for a while i decided to join now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mekawy

Blue Marlin said:


> any idea how much eygpt paid for the fremm frigate?


 1B euro


----------



## The SC

mekawy said:


> 1B euro


*DCNS Exports Pegged to Egypt Frigate Order*

PARIS — The French government provided a financing structure that was crucial to the sale of a sophisticated multimission frigate to Egypt, a source close to the deal said.

"Without the financing structure there would not have been the contract," the source said.

Cairo signed the contract on Feb. 16 with DCNS for the frigate, part of the €5.2 billion ($5.9 billion) French arms package comprising 24 Dassault Rafale fighter jets and short- and medium-range missiles.

There is a lack of official information on the prices. But the amount for the frigate for Egypt is based on a price of some €800 million per ship that France will pay for its order for eight of the new warships, the source said. That figure does not include maintenance.

The price of the multimission frigate, dubbed Frégate Multimission, has risen as the orders fell from an initial 17 to 11 and now eight FREMMS, with a prospective order for three intermediate frigates.

Egypt is due to pay for the frigate in full rather than by installments when the ship is handed over in time for the August opening of a waterway on the Suez canal. Payment of a deposit and installments is the method used when the ship is being built, but the frigate is already ready for delivery.

Egypt bought four DCNS Gowind corvettes last summer for some €1 billion and talks continue for the two additional ships under option. That deal is seen by some as key for the larger order just placed and which includes the first export order for the Rafale.

Morocco, a former French protectorate, is the only other export customer for the FREMM. That purchase, which was at a low price, was effectively a goodwill gesture as Rabat had ordered the Lockheed Martin F-16.

In export markets, DCNS has sold the Lafayette light frigate to Taiwan, Singapore and Saudi Arabia, but the FREMM is seen as too sophisticated and too expensive for most foreign buyers. In export tenders, FREMM is at the "high end," just below the Americans, the source said.

Thales plays a big role in DCNS' export wins as the electronics company supplies radar, sonar and communications that rivals competing bids.

Foreign clients already know which combat system, missile, sonar and radar is to be fitted but they are agnostic about the ship. That competition for the vessel leads to pressure to cut the profit margin and bank on a long-term relationship.

DCNS set up in 2013 the Kership joint venture with shipbuilder Piriou to build a simpler 75-meter ship that would be affordable for more countries. The strategy is that navies will start simple but stay with the same shipmaker as ambitions and skill grow for a more capable vessel. Cultivating that kind of naval loyalty is seen to be worth cutting the sale price and accepting a lower profit.

Regarding armaments, Europe is split into two camps: Dutch, German and Spanish naval shipbuilders solely offer US surface-to-air missiles, while the others fit European MBDA weapons. DCNS fits French MBDA missiles, while Italy offers, at least on paper, both US and European weapons, the source said.

DCNS seeks to boost exports to two-thirds from the current one-third of annual sales in five years. That drive to "internationalize" the company will require technology transfer and local production. Australia, Brazil and India are seen as potential partners in that "multidomestic" approach, a policy set by Thales' former Chairman Denis Ranque.

In export markets, China has become highly active, offering small ships at half the price and backed by state financing.

As the European naval market is shrinking and the domestic industrial base protected, the sales focus is fixed on India, Southeast Asia and Latin America.

http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...e-fremm-dcns-rafale-export-corvette/23674673/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

mekawy said:


> 1B euro





The SC said:


> *DCNS Exports Pegged to Egypt Frigate Order*
> 
> PARIS — The French government provided a financing structure that was crucial to the sale of a sophisticated multimission frigate to Egypt, a source close to the deal said.
> 
> "Without the financing structure there would not have been the contract," the source said.
> 
> Cairo signed the contract on Feb. 16 with DCNS for the frigate, part of the €5.2 billion ($5.9 billion) French arms package comprising 24 Dassault Rafale fighter jets and short- and medium-range missiles.
> 
> There is a lack of official information on the prices. But the amount for the frigate for Egypt is based on a price of some €800 million per ship that France will pay for its order for eight of the new warships, the source said. That figure does not include maintenance.
> 
> The price of the multimission frigate, dubbed Frégate Multimission, has risen as the orders fell from an initial 17 to 11 and now eight FREMMS, with a prospective order for three intermediate frigates.
> 
> Egypt is due to pay for the frigate in full rather than by installments when the ship is handed over in time for the August opening of a waterway on the Suez canal. Payment of a deposit and installments is the method used when the ship is being built, but the frigate is already ready for delivery.
> 
> Egypt bought four DCNS Gowind corvettes last summer for some €1 billion and talks continue for the two additional ships under option. That deal is seen by some as key for the larger order just placed and which includes the first export order for the Rafale.
> 
> Morocco, a former French protectorate, is the only other export customer for the FREMM. That purchase, which was at a low price, was effectively a goodwill gesture as Rabat had ordered the Lockheed Martin F-16.
> 
> In export markets, DCNS has sold the Lafayette light frigate to Taiwan, Singapore and Saudi Arabia, but the FREMM is seen as too sophisticated and too expensive for most foreign buyers. In export tenders, FREMM is at the "high end," just below the Americans, the source said.
> 
> Thales plays a big role in DCNS' export wins as the electronics company supplies radar, sonar and communications that rivals competing bids.
> 
> Foreign clients already know which combat system, missile, sonar and radar is to be fitted but they are agnostic about the ship. That competition for the vessel leads to pressure to cut the profit margin and bank on a long-term relationship.
> 
> DCNS set up in 2013 the Kership joint venture with shipbuilder Piriou to build a simpler 75-meter ship that would be affordable for more countries. The strategy is that navies will start simple but stay with the same shipmaker as ambitions and skill grow for a more capable vessel. Cultivating that kind of naval loyalty is seen to be worth cutting the sale price and accepting a lower profit.
> 
> Regarding armaments, Europe is split into two camps: Dutch, German and Spanish naval shipbuilders solely offer US surface-to-air missiles, while the others fit European MBDA weapons. DCNS fits French MBDA missiles, while Italy offers, at least on paper, both US and European weapons, the source said.
> 
> DCNS seeks to boost exports to two-thirds from the current one-third of annual sales in five years. That drive to "internationalize" the company will require technology transfer and local production. Australia, Brazil and India are seen as potential partners in that "multidomestic" approach, a policy set by Thales' former Chairman Denis Ranque.
> 
> In export markets, China has become highly active, offering small ships at half the price and backed by state financing.
> 
> As the European naval market is shrinking and the domestic industrial base protected, the sales focus is fixed on India, Southeast Asia and Latin America.
> 
> http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...e-fremm-dcns-rafale-export-corvette/23674673/





MICA said:


> I think 650 million euro


so was it 1 billion, 650 million or 800 million?


----------



## mekawy

@Blue Marlin @The SC @MICA 

800 million per ship that France will pay for its order for eight of the new warships

egypt deal for 24 rafale & 1 fremm is 4.5B euro , 3.5B for 24 rafale with armament & 1B for fremm with armament ,50% of the deal is a french loan ,
another 1B for 4 gowind corvettes with transfer of technology as 3 will built in Alexandria shipyard and 300m euro for the gowind armament
950 m euros for the 2 mistrals & 500m euro for the french satellite

this is the egyptian/french deals prices

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling

mekawy said:


> @Blue Marlin @The SC @MICA
> 
> 800 million per ship that France will pay for its order for eight of the new warships
> 
> egypt deal for 24 rafale & 1 fremm is 4.5B euro , 3.5B for 24 rafale with armament & 1B for fremm with armament ,50% of the deal is a french loan ,
> another 1B for 4 gowind corvettes with transfer of technology as 3 will built in Alexandria shipyard and 300m euro for the gowind armament
> 950 m euros for the 2 mistrals & 500m euro for the french satellite
> 
> this is the egyptian/french deals prices


Egypt's defense budget?


----------



## mekawy

DavidSling said:


> Egypt's defense budget?



many resources besides budget


----------



## HannibalBarca

DavidSling said:


> Egypt's defense budget?



around a third of Osrael


----------



## DavidSling

mekawy said:


> many resources besides budget


That means? aid?


HannibalBarca said:


> Wanna be safe?
> 
> 
> around a third of Israel


So how are they buying all these equipment, while maintaining the army?
aid from other arab countries maybe?


----------



## HannibalBarca

DavidSling said:


> That means? aid?
> 
> So how are they buying all these equipment, while maintaining the army?
> aid from other arab countries maybe?



Loans mostly...


----------



## DavidSling

HannibalBarca said:


> Loans mostly...


What's so imminent that forces Egypt to take loans?


----------



## HannibalBarca

DavidSling said:


> What's so imminent that forces Egypt to take loans?



Well to renew their arsenal...


----------



## Gomig-21

mekawy said:


> @Blue Marlin @The SC @MICA
> 
> 800 million per ship that France will pay for its order for eight of the new warships
> 
> egypt deal for 24 rafale & 1 fremm is 4.5B euro , 3.5B for 24 rafale with armament & 1B for fremm with armament ,50% of the deal is a french loan ,this is the egyptian/french deals prices



And that price (800 million Euros per ship) doesn't even include the maintenance fee for a certain contractual period and they took out the jamming equipment and the satellite antenna. At least the Egyptian Navy can use its own military sat coms but it will need to figure something out for the ECM/jamming hardware it needs to replace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Gomig-21 said:


> And that price (800 million Euros per ship) doesn't even include the maintenance fee for a certain contractual period and they took out the jamming equipment and the satellite antenna. At least the Egyptian Navy can use its own military sat coms but it will need to figure something out for the ECM/jamming hardware it needs to replace.


i find it very strange eygpt purchased the fremm in the first place. the singapore formidable class packs more punch an this ship and it has 32 cell a50 vls as compared to the a43 vls on the fremm. france removed the a70 vls as they were for the mdcn missiles and thats not available for export.
it has the same search radar as the formidable class.
the only thing the fremm has the advantage is the block 3 exocet, range and the torpedoes.
that and its a lot cheaper.


----------



## mekawy

Blue Marlin said:


> i find it very strange eygpt purchased the fremm in the first place. the singapore formidable class packs more punch an this ship and it has 32 cell a50 vls as compared to the a43 vls on the fremm. france removed the a70 vls as they were for the mdcn missiles and thats not available for export.
> it has the same search radar as the formidable class.
> the only thing the fremm has the advantage is the block 3 exocet, range and the torpedoes.
> that and its a lot cheaper.



its all about the role as the fremm is ASW with the CAPTAS 4 sonar not GP as the formidable,
we can replace the A70 with A50 vls & aster 30 but the herakles radar needs more power to guide aster 30 to range 70/80 km ( the range formidable can guide aster 30) so you will reduce the CAPTAS 4 power and so ..

thales and dcns preparing new version of herakles for the french 2 freda can guide aster 30 i think we will take it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

HannibalBarca said:


> Well to renew their arsenal...


Loans are hard on the economy, shouldn't be taken unless urgent in my opinion.
Impressive acquisition however

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

DavidSling said:


> Loans are hard on the economy, shouldn't be taken unless urgent in my opinion.
> Impressive acquisition however



more will come... if they keep acquiring at this rate...
But yeah... Intersting stuff... 
but IMO those "buying" could have waiting... till the Economy is rly back on track.

Anyway their money their toy.


----------



## Gomig-21

Blue Marlin said:


> i find it very strange eygpt purchased the fremm in the first place. the singapore formidable class packs more punch an this ship and it has 32 cell a50 vls as compared to the a43 vls on the fremm. france removed the a70 vls as they were for the mdcn missiles and thats not available for export.
> it has the same search radar as the formidable class.
> the only thing the fremm has the advantage is the block 3 exocet, range and the torpedoes.
> that and its a lot cheaper.



Not too strange since it's not only the anti submarine role requirement for Egypt vs the general purpose frigate in the Formidable, but being part of a combined, arms contract that included the 24 Rafales and weapons as well as 2 Rafale simulators, if I'm not mistaken. So the ASW + keeping everything French (even though it's French & Italian) with the combined contract, weapons, training etc. makes the whole deal better (despite the Rafale price being crazy high, it still was the least expensive out of all the Rafale deals made so far), not to mention the ease of logistical matters with one supplier when there is so much combined weapons purchased together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

mekawy said:


> its all about the role as the fremm is ASW with the CAPTAS 4 sonar not GP as the formidable,
> we can replace the A70 with A50 vls & aster 30 but the herakles radar needs more power to guide aster 30 to range 70/80 km ( the range formidable can guide aster 30) so you will reduce the CAPTAS 4 power and so ..
> 
> thales and dcns preparing new version of herakles for the french 2 freda can guide aster 30 i think we will take it


there is no relation between the captas 4 and the herakles(H). the H is a standard radar with no export variant. a good example was you guys, as france did not touch the H when the ship was sold to eygpt.
note the Hhas a range of 250 km which is well with in range of the aster 30 max range of 120km.

you are correct about the sylver 43 upgradable to the a50.
but dont you agree that for a ship as large and expensive as the french fremm there are other alternatives out there.



Gomig-21 said:


> Not too strange since it's not only the anti submarine role requirement for Egypt vs the general purpose frigate in the Formidable, but being part of a combined, arms contract that included the 24 Rafales and weapons as well as 2 Rafale simulators, if I'm not mistaken. So the ASW + keeping everything French (even though it's French & Italian) with the combined contract, weapons, training etc. makes the whole deal better (despite the Rafale price being crazy high, it still was the least expensive out of all the Rafale deals made so far), not to mention the ease of logistical matters with one supplier when there is so much combined weapons purchased together.


in regards to price eygpt paid a premium because they purchased the fremm and some rafales that were just ready to be delivered. look at how much Morocco paid for their fremm which has the exact spec as the Egyptian ship.
the only good deal egypt got was for the mistrals as theres not a lot of countries that would want to buy a ship at russain specs. that and your navy had to fork out for 46 ka-52k's which cost as much as the ships itself.





anyway.... as for logistics, the french are well known for their exorbitant prices. look at what happened to taiwan, brazil and india with the mk2 as an example.


----------



## mekawy

Blue Marlin said:


> there is no relation between the captas 4 and the herakles(H). the H is a standard radar with no export variant. a good example was you guys, as france did not touch the H when the ship was sold to eygpt.
> note the Hhas a range of 250 km which is well with in range of the aster 30 max range of 120km.
> 
> you are correct about the sylver 43 upgradable to the a50.
> but dont you agree that for a ship as large and expensive as the french fremm there are other alternatives out there.



they are related with the same power source if you want radar to work with its maximum capabilities you need to give it more power so less will be passed to sonar ( that what i read from technical experienced resources )

herakles is 250 km maximum range ( detection of huge rcs target like tankers or aewacs .. ) but the tracking ranges and guidance is more less or why france trying to upgeade herakles in their freda frigates if it could work with aster 30 to 120 km ?



> *Questions on the FREDA radar with Thales.
> 
> Navy Recognition (NR):* How did Thales managed to increase the detection range of the Herakles ?
> *Thales radar expert (TRE):* _The increased range is obtained by:
> • The increase in power (adding additional Tx modules in the transmitter bay)
> • The generation of new impulses
> • The creation of a new search/watch mode
> _
> *NR:* Does this "new" Herakles radar has a new name ?
> *TRE:* _No
> _
> *NR: *Will this "boosted" HERAKLES be a limiting factor relative to the capacity of Aster 30 missiles? In other words, in case of interception, will the FREDA + Herakles + Aster 30 combination have the same capabilities as the Horizon + Smart L+ Aster 30 combination ?
> *TRE:*_ The Horizon frigates are equipped with SMART-L radar and EMPAR. Aster 30 firing tests (with French and foreign navies) showed that Herakles was very effective in its current configurations.
> _
> *NR:* Is there an impact on the current dimensions of the Herakles ?
> *TRE:* _No impact because predispositions were taken in the initial design.
> _
> *NR:* Will this radar provide Anti-ballistic Missile (ABM) capabilities to the FREDA vessels ?
> *TRE:* _The FREDA ships will not have to conduct ABM missions.
> _
> *NR:* Is the installation of adjunct systems necessary for the implementation of this radar ? (More power, more computers etc ...)
> *TRE:*_ There is no installation of additional systems but an evolution of the Herakles system:
> • Additional Tx modules are added for the "boosted" version of Herakles, requiring adjustment of the setting of the Tx modules cooling system.
> • Changes in certain subsets of the radar was necessary to generate new impulses and the new "Long Range" search/watch mode (signal generation, treatment, ...)
> _
> *NR:* Will there be a test phase at the shore integration facility (in St. Mandrier) ?
> *TRE:* _This is not planned for FREDA.
> _
> *NR:* Finally can you confirm the range increase of 50 Km for the "boosted" Herakles (from 250 km to 300 km) ?
> *TRE:*_ We can not mention any numbers, we can just mention a significant increase in range. _



about alternatives there is italy with bergamini but france offered long partnership not just a deal + financial support
+ the situations between egy & italy now is complicated


----------



## Blue Marlin

mekawy said:


> they are related with the same power source if you want radar to work with its maximum capabilities you need to give it more power so less will be passed to sonar ( that what i read from technical experienced resources )
> 
> herakles is 250 km maximum range ( detection of huge rcs target like tankers or aewacs .. ) but the tracking ranges and guidance is more less or why france trying to upgeade herakles in their freda frigates if it could work with aster 30 to 120 km ?
> 
> 
> 
> about alternatives there is italy with bergamini but france offered long partnership not just a deal + financial support
> + the situations between egy & italy now is complicated


in peace time the sonar and the H wont be operational at least not at the same time.
the boosted H is basically a souped up version of the original which only required a software update and a changes to the pms for it to be boosted.
the h can provide mid guidance updates but not against balistic missiles as the radar can track them.
the italian is far more advanced as the french ship so lets not go there. as for financing is concerned, that is a factor in the deal and without it the order could not have been made.


----------



## Gomig-21

Blue Marlin said:


> in regards to price eygpt paid a premium because they purchased the fremm and some rafales that were just ready to be delivered. look at how much Morocco paid for their fremm which has the exact spec as the Egyptian ship.
> the only good deal egypt got was for the mistrals as theres not a lot of countries that would want to buy a ship at russain specs. that and your navy had to fork out for 46 ka-52k's which cost as much as the ships itself.



Yep, the Mistrals purchase has many people shaking their heads, even stranger is the deal for the 46 Ka-52's because it's for the Alligator, not the naval K version as I was recently informed by Frogman about that. So those won't (or shouldn't) even be part of the Mistrals as the Alligator is a land-based attack helo and doesn't have the ship-storing capabilities such as the folding rotors and wings. So we still have to see if the Egyptian Navy signs a separate tender offer for another 36+/- Ka-52 Katrans on top of this 46 Alligators deal to fully equip the Mistrals lol! Maybe more to come!



Blue Marlin said:


> anyway.... as for logistics, the french are well known for their exorbitant prices. look at what happened to taiwan, brazil and india with the mk2 as an example.



And a big reason why the French, despite the Rafale being a very impressive platform, have had a tough time marketing that fighter for a long time since it's been operational. It's cost was exorbitant with many other semi-comparable US & Russian alternatives as well as competition from the Typhoon. They win India's MMRCA competition and can't come to an agreement to what could be one of the largest fighter deals. 

Despite the Formidable also being built by DCNS, it was designed specifically for Singapore which is the only operator of that vessel, while the FREMM is operated by the French and Italian navies which the latter has exercised with Egypt. So commonality, along with role & the package deal worked for Egypt. French wanna get paid big, you're right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

mekawy said:


> they are related with the same power source if you want radar to work with its maximum capabilities you need to give it more power so less will be passed to sonar



Makes no sense to me tbh


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, the Mistrals purchase has many people shaking their heads, even stranger is the deal for the 46 Ka-52's because it's for the Alligator, not the naval K version as I was recently informed by Frogman about that. So those won't (or shouldn't) even be part of the Mistrals as the Alligator is a land-based attack helo and doesn't have the ship-storing capabilities such as the folding rotors and wings. So we still have to see if the Egyptian Navy signs a separate tender offer for another 36+/- Ka-52 Katrans on top of this 46 Alligators deal to fully equip the Mistrals lol! Maybe more to come!


There is certainly more goodies coming to the Mistrals.. first of all, they need a $1 billion deal equipments, that is being negotiated, and Egypt tries to get the best deal available since The Russians had already made that equipments while the Mistrals were made for them, this is some kind of a "monopoly" as far as the Mistrals are concerned and there are no other equipments on the market to match the tailor made Russian equipments, still Egypt do not want all of the equipments, because some were very specific to the Russian navy and Egypt sees no use for them, nevertheless, with the most likely purchase of the Russian Mistral equipments, the K-52 Katran will have an advantage over other platforms Egypt is contemplating, and the Russians might compromise a bit about the price, since it will be something close to $1.5 to $2 billion arms deal.. a deal that is the most logical.. and gives Egypt the maximum Mistral capabilities..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haytar

This army is a complete joke it is armed of any kind of weapons from America to france germany china russia austria meanwhile it's population dies of hunger !


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There is certainly more goodies coming to the Mistrals.. first of all, they need a $1 billion deal equipments, that is being negotiated, and Egypt tries to get the best deal available since The Russians had already made that equipments while the Mistrals were made for them, this is some kind of a "monopoly" as far as the Mistrals are concerned and there are no other equipments on the market to match the tailor made Russian equipments, still Egypt do not want all of the equipments, because some were very specific to the Russian navy and Egypt sees no use for them, nevertheless, with the most likely purchase of the Russian Mistral equipments, the K-52 Katran will have an advantage over other platforms Egypt is contemplating, and the Russians might compromise a bit about the price, since it will be something close to $1.5 to $2 billion arms deal.. a deal that is the most logical.. and gives Egypt the maximum Mistral capabilities..



Indeed. They must have figured the 40+ Apaches they have are not enough to tackle the current issues in Sinai and the western desert. Two areas of heavy concern that are really dedicated and far apart. To split up an already small group like that into 2 spreads them very thin. Then you have many other areas in the Delta and the south etc. that you need to deal with so it actually does make sense for them to buy the Alligators first, add them to the land-based group of Apaches and double the numbers. Apaches can be dedicated to the capital and western Egypt while the Alligators can be dedicated to the Suez canal and Sinai. Then the K's can be put on the Mistrals since there really is no hurry for that. Makes sense, but I could also be completely off lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Egypt is one of the worst most repressive regimes in the Muslim world. General Sisi is literally an Egyptian Pharaoh like his cursed wretched ancestor Ramases. Egypt cannot survive one day without foreign aid. Their economy will soon collapse in sha Allah عز وجل. Soon our Imam, the Qaim عليه السلام will come and he will smash to pieces the Egyptian regime as clay pottery is smashed to pieces by an iron rod. In sha Allah we will obliterate all remnants of paganism from Egypt also such as the pyramids and their ancient temples



You sound like an isis leader preparing a lecture against sisi and Egypt , relax buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> And you have no substantial refutation of what I said except ad hominem attack. Patriotism to your country has blinded you to the truth of your government's oppression and authoritarianism. You are compromised and biased. True Muslims must always speak truth, especially speaking truth to power



Sir, there is nothing wrong with voicing your opinion about any government and how you feel about them, but you must chose the proper venue for that. This is a thread regarding the Egyptian Armed Forces and news and discussion pertaining to those 3 and related topics. You're more than welcome to speak your mind about the authoritarianism and oppression of Sisi and the Egyptian government, (myself and many of my Egyptian brothers do that same thing and have no problem accepting criticism), but please do us the courtesy of directing it in the appropriate thread or even open a new thread for that topic so as not to derail this one which is specific to military hardware and closely related topics. Thank you in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Rafale fans, check out this recent flight demo by an incredible French pilot of L'armee de L'air at Atlantic Trident 17, VA. I believe this was the first time the Rafale has flown anywhere in North America and put on a show for the ages! The demo had to be approved for US safety standards and they took out a certain maneuver from the routine, the square turn lol. This thing is amazing, but check out the low altitude loop this guy does right before landing at the end 7:25! I don't even think the wild Russian pilots even attempt something like that. What a performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Minister of Defense witnessed the largest live ammunition exercise in Egypt, "thunder" in the Western military region.

http://www.akhbarak.net/articles/25253269-المقال-من-المصدر-وزير-الدفاع-يشهد-واحدة-من










































A lot of Egyptian manufactured weapon systems, quite impressive..
=================================================


Mig-35 4++ Generation, medium weight fighter is still going through tests:





Beautiful and powerful bird..needs AESA and a few other tweekings and it will be an excellent instead of a very good fighter..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Egyptian An-74

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> Egyptian An-74
> 
> View attachment 397121


No tankers yet for Egypt?


----------



## MICA

The SC said:


> No tankers yet for Egypt?


Nah not yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> Nah not yet


What do you think? no need or for future?
'cause it is easy to convert any big airliner to a tanker..


----------



## MICA

The SC said:


> What do you think? no need or for future?
> 'cause it is easy to convert any big airliner to a tanker..



There is absolutely need for tankers in EAF now or at least in near future for reaching further targets and for longer routine air patrol , converting or getting a tanker needs a special relationship with the country you will negotiate with ...

When you look in the tankers market your best options are USA , France , Russia 

Till Obama's administration i would say it will never happen , now with trump I can't predict 

France same really as trump we will see how the new president will react and co-operate with us 

Russia it's the worst option tech/specs but if you got the money you can sign it tomorrow

As for me I would like to go with new KC-46 Pegasus it's the most advanced tanker has ever developed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> There is absolutely need for tankers in EAF now or at least in near future for reaching further targets and for longer routine air patrol , converting or getting a tanker needs a special relationship with the country you will negotiate with ...
> 
> When you look in the tankers market your best options are USA , France , Russia
> 
> Till Obama's administration i would say it will never happen , now with trump I can't predict
> 
> France same really as trump we will see how the new president will react and co-operate with us
> 
> Russia it's the worst option tech/specs but if you got the money you can sign it tomorrow
> 
> As for me I would like to go with new KC-46 Pegasus it's the most advanced tanker has ever developed


Take a look at these:
*The world's biggest aerial refuelling aircraft*

*http://www.airforce-technology.com/features/featurethe-worlds-best-aerial-refuelling-aircraft/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Take a look at these:
> *The world's biggest aerial refuelling aircraft*
> 
> *http://www.airforce-technology.com/features/featurethe-worlds-best-aerial-refuelling-aircraft/*



Until we get one of those..... Egypt has almost immediate ability with 3 different and currently available platforms, or at least 1 of 3 is immediately available and the other 2 within a few years if it wanted and pushed for it.

First one can be easily done and relatively quickly: Drogue and chute off of C-130 fuel tanks.







2nd and 3rd are Rafale & MiG-29M/M2 Buddy Buddy systems.











Being that the new jets are equipped with refueling probes, the buddy/buddy system with drogue and chute would work perfectly in all 3 cases for the new MiGs, Rafales, and Mirage 2000. The F-16's will need to wait for a tanker equipped with a boom refueler, unfortunately. But it's a good, easy start.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hell NO

Sinai




Paratrooper(good kit)




Sa'ka




(Why why why no extra ammo holding radio in hand. Matching colours though)




Central security forces (police)(new aks)




Credit (https://forums.arabmilitary.com/egyarmy/7812-أكبر-ألبوم-صور-للجيش-المصرى-على-الانترنت /?page=70)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fledgingwings

Can Anyone plz share egyptian Rafales Pics?


----------



## The SC

Fledgingwings said:


> Can Anyone plz share egyptian Rafales Pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Usamafarooqi99

Love and prayers for Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fledgingwings

The SC said:


>


Love the camo,May Almighty bless Egypt and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian armed forces 2017




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

SIG Sauer SSG 3000 in Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

(https://forums.arabmilitary.com/egyarmy/7812-أكبر-ألبوم-صور-للجيش-المصرى-على-الانترنت /?page=71)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mekawy

second type-209 (S42) in Germany before heading to Egypt late 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Gomig-21 said:


>



Sand colored?


----------



## MICA

S42 





Egy mig

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

MICA said:


> S42
> 
> View attachment 398867
> 
> Egy mig
> 
> View attachment 398868



So till now only 2 have been produced? the 811(desert camo) and 8704(navy camo)?


----------



## MICA

HannibalBarca said:


> So till now only 2 have been produced? the 811(desert camo) and 8704(navy camo)?



We just saw two , that doesn't meant that only two were produced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Sand colored?



Presidential Blackhawk. I think there's only 2 of them. Nice color. 



HannibalBarca said:


> So till now only 2 have been produced? the 811(desert camo) and 8704(navy camo)?



So far we've seen 3 different serial numbers (or like the Russians like to call them, 'bort'). The desert camo #811, the unpainted single seater #801 and that 2-shade navy blue colored one which is also a single seater but with that different, 4-digit number 8704 and missing the roundel on it. So who knows if the unpainted #801 SS is that same blue one and they changed the serial number? Hard to tell with these Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

EAF strike in Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Frogman

Libya strikes. First Egyptian combat use of Rafale @Vergennes

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## the big eye

Frogman said:


> Libya strikes. First Egyptian combat use of Rafale @Vergennes


but the question is why using the rafale loaded with air to air missiles ?
and why the f16 loadout isnt complete it can carry more than that of mk82 bombs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Libya strikes. First Egyptian combat use of Rafale @Vergennes



Nice.

Notice the couple of blk 52's without any orange swaths? Mainly 9757 and 9764 in the pics above.








the big eye said:


> but the question is why using the rafale loaded with air to air missiles ?
> and why the f16 loadout isnt complete it can carry more than that of mk82 bombs ?



Looks like one is also carrying GBU-12's, which can also be used on Rafales. I'm only guessing, but maybe they were only flying escort for the F-16s which didn't have any A/A missiles on them. That's really the best way to perform a mission like this. But still, the F-16's should at least carry AIM-9's on their empty wingtip rails. Also, it might be because A/G training is not complete with the Rafales.

I don't think the "target" needed a lot of weapons dropped on it, TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Frogman said:


> Libya strikes. First Egyptian combat use of Rafale @Vergennes






Gomig-21 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Looks like one is also carrying GBU-12's, which can also be used on Rafales. I'm only guessing, but maybe they were only flying escort for the F-16s which didn't have any A/A missiles on them. That's really the best way to perform a mission like this. But still, the F-16's should at least carry AIM-9's on their empty wingtip rails. Also, it might be because A/G training is not complete with the Rafales.
> I don't think the "target" needed a lot of weapons dropped on it, TBH.









It could be from EAF/MOD archive since there are many precedents of such reports!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Notice the couple of blk 52's without any orange swaths? Mainly 9757 and 9764 in the pics above.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The SC

New pic of the Egyptian Mig-35

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammed45

The SC said:


> New pic of the Egyptian Mig-35


Surprising @The SC
When did Egypt receive it?
Russia was looking for a foreign customer for Mig-35's future developments.
Do you have any information about the contract between Egypt and Russia? I hope they have bargained on equipping them with multi spectrum sub systems.


----------



## The SC

Pictures of the second Egyptian submarine *S42* of class 209/1400 Mod last night near Holten not far from the city of Kiel on its way to the North Sea to conduct extensive sea tests, the Egyptian submarine crossed in the morning the city of Wilhelmshaven near the city of Bremen, Germany.


















mohammad45 said:


> Surprising @The SC
> When did Egypt receive it?
> Russia was looking for a foreign customer for Mig-35's future developments.
> Do you have any information about the contract between Egypt and Russia? I hope they have bargained on equipping them with multi spectrum sub systems.


It is still going through testing in Russia as you can see some Russian language on the civilian airplanes behind it..
Egypt will receive 6 of them in 2017 from a total of 52, as well as 6 K-52 helicopters from a total of 46..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> New pic of the Egyptian Mig-35


 
Looks a lot like the buddy-buddy refueling set up we talked about earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Other pictures of the 2nd submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desertfalcon

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 399643



Love that! Great picture of the venerable old Mig-21.  Glad they are still flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Desertfalcon said:


> Love that! Great picture of the venerable old Mig-21.  Glad they are still flying.



I'm trying to remember who you were in the old forum. Must be a different username, mine's the same.


----------



## Desertfalcon

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm trying to remember who you were in the old forum. Must be a different username, mine's the same.



No, I've always been Desertfalcon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Desertfalcon said:


> No, I've always been Desertfalcon.



You know what they say, "what a drag it is getting ooooldd." First it's usually the eyesight but in my case must be memory lol! Good to see you anyway, even if I can't remember I'm sorry and embarrassed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks a lot like the buddy-buddy refueling set up we talked about earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MICA

To be delivered late this year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

To be delivered in June this year..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks a lot like the buddy-buddy refueling set up we talked about earlier.








Mig-35 weapons load:





What's the band for:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian Defense Minister on a special visit to the fighters of the special units and the new submarine base..
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Mig-35 weapons load:



Certainly looks like what they're testing with 801. Back end of belly tank.








The SC said:


> What's the band for?



The only thing I can think of is that's where the radiation caution emblem is for the radar and the hinge seam to open the radome and access the radar. So possibly a warning color to make one notice the radiation hazard. Just a guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

S-300VM (Antey2500) arriving in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> S-300VM (Antey2500) arriving in Egypt.
> 
> View attachment 401998


Some say it is an old picture! but I think these are new 3 batteries, because it is known that Egypt has already some 3 batteries operating and some sources were talking about 6 batteries for Egypt..

*Batteries or battalions..it has to be researched ('cause some say battalions and some talk about batteries!!?)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Some say it is an old picture! but I think these are new 3 batteries, because it is known that Egypt has already some 3 batteries operating and some sources were talking about 6 batteries for Egypt..
> 
> *Batteries or battalions..it has to be researched ('cause some say battalions and some talk about batteries!!?



I believe it is batteries and I do believe the pic I posted was one of the last batches in 2016, IINM. Either way, if they work as they're perceived reputation, they should cover all of Sinai's airspace and then some...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I believe it is batteries and I do believe the pic I posted was one of the last batches in 2016, IINM. Either way, if they work as they're perceived reputation, they should cover all of Sinai's airspace and then some...


The good news with the system is you can add as many launchers as you want..I think that Egypt needs more than 4 batteries of the mobile Antay 2500 and another 4 batteries of the S-400 to protect strategic assets..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The good news with the system is you can add as many launchers as you want..I think that Egypt needs more than 4 batteries of the mobile Antay 2500 and another 4 batteries of the S-400 to protect strategic assets..



I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Ka-52K Katran*
The basic decision has been made, and the signing of contracts is contingent on technical issues (technical specifications and armament required).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Big Tank

were Egyptian Forces ever victorious in any conflict?


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Torky

MICA said:


> View attachment 402386


obaaaaaaaaaaaa,
Nice camouflage
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

Mini Tank said:


> were Egyptian Forces ever victorious in any conflict?


Egypt has history of more than 7000 years. Does this answer your question???

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

Mini Tank said:


> were Egyptian Forces ever victorious in any conflict?


Google the "Ramadan War of 1973" where Egypt sealed the war objectives in *6* hours, to give a lesson to Usrael that was bragging about their blitzkrieg of the *6 day* war in 1967.. What followed those first 6 hours where the destruction of the biggest and most vicious defence line built after WW2, namely the Barlev line.. were some of the biggest tank and air force battles of the 20st century, but the end result which was the liberation of Sinai was sealed in the first 6 hours..
Syria was the second front facing Usrael in that war, but Syria couldn't liberate the Golan permanently, still it has fought very bravely, and despite the huge US arms bridge to Usrael, Syria was able to stop all the Usraeli advances towards its mainland..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

So now we know what the Alligators will look like...






And then there's the C-130's (even though they're American...)






The An-74's...






The C-295's...






Even the old, Canadian Buffalos...






And some of the MiG-29M/M2's...






There's a reoccurring theme, I just can't figure it out!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

vostok said:


> View attachment 402516



This Canon problem should be fixed asap..










The helicopter hit itself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

lol, Never liked the location of that gun, we talked about that on the other thread. They gave it a tiny degree of movement despite it's precarious location (which is crazy), considering it's risky, even without any independent movement of it's own. If the chopper has to turn and point it's nose at the target to aim and if it's firing rapidly and turning vigorously to the right at the same time, it's already risking coming close to the line of fire. Add a small degree of movement to the gun on top of that (and the tapered groove in the body) and that's the result. 

That's a limitation the Ka-52 has, unfortunately. They needed the radome space for the radar, the bottom of the radome for the EOS-52 and the gun was left out to find another location. They'll have to extend it further out of the body or push it forward more and remove any independent movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, Never liked the location of that gun, we talked about that on the other thread. They gave it a tiny degree of movement despite it's precarious location (which is crazy), considering it's risky, even without any independent movement of it's own. If the chopper has to turn and point it's nose at the target to aim and if it's firing rapidly and turning vigorously to the right at the same time, it's already risking coming close to the line of fire. Add a small degree of movement to the gun on top of that (and the tapered groove in the body) and that's the result.
> 
> That's a limitation the Ka-52 has, unfortunately. They needed the radome space for the radar, the bottom of the radome for the EOS-52 and the gun was left out to find another location. They'll have to extend it further out of the body or push it forward more and remove any independent movement.


I agree with you.. and I think if no left degrees (actually 2 degree to the left)are allowed and it is transferred to the targeting software to take care of it, it will a least solve the same problem as above.. because the outer or down degrees of inclination won't interfere with the helicopter's body at all.. the problem is thus the left movement that is allowed.. and I see it as quite dangerous in some situation and not really needed..All of this do not take anything from the other fantastic abilities of the K-52 Alligator, but this has to be fixed somehow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Mission accomplished ✋

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Amun said:


> View attachment 402571
> View attachment 402570
> View attachment 402569
> View attachment 402568
> Mission accomplished ✋



Well his location is from the START useless... you have restricted movement and therefore angle of attack... In the End this Heli can't engage targets with his canon with 100% chance of hiting them and therefore limited.
Meaning if you want to destroy targets without using rockets and so on...you gonna choose another Heli instead... Meaning no close support for the Ka... Well it wasn't really his goal to begin with but yet... it could have been if they have though about it a little more...


----------



## Ceylal

Hell NO said:


> Egypt has history of more than 7000 years. Does this answer your question???


You just said that Egypt is too old to fight..


----------



## mekawy

Ceylal said:


> You just said that Egypt is too old to fight..


apply cold water to burned hole

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

mekawy said:


> apply cold water to burned hole


I am sure is still burning from all the war trashing received from Israel, Yemen and Yemen , and Daesh NOW...
Being the Saud's stooge and the UAE femme de ménage, your 7000 years of existence, makes Egypt the oldest whore of North Africa..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Well his location is from the START useless..



I wouldn't say "useless", Barca. It's still effective and don't forget it's a 30mm cannon. So there are heavy results when that caliber and round types are fired.



HannibalBarca said:


> you have restricted movement and therefore angle of attack...



True, instead of hovering still and just moving the gun whith your HMCS and having a much better range of motion and accuracy, still, you must consider the fact that this is a counter-rotating helo which means it is easier to fly since the pilot doesn't have to worry about counter rotating the spin from the torque of a single rotor setup. So he can concentrate on pointing the chopper and firing at the target with that easier to fly, setup.



HannibalBarca said:


> In the End this Heli can't engage targets with his canon with 100% chance of hiting them and therefore limited.



Pilots will have to train more for that specific task. I think that is what it comes down to.



HannibalBarca said:


> Meaning if you want to destroy targets without using rockets and so on...you gonna choose another Heli instead... Meaning no close support for the Ka...



Well, the EAF has approximately 48 Apaches that can help if needed. But I disagree with you about CAS with the Alligator. I think it will be very effective and you don't need the cannon all the time to perform close air support. If you have 5 or 10 Alligators flying CAS, they can share duties very effectively. It's still a very lethal helo in the right hands.



HannibalBarca said:


> it could have been if they have though about it a little more...



Where else could they have put it?

To include a 'under the nose-mounted gun' the design takes away from the radar, which many would argue is much more important than the gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> This Canon problem should be fixed asap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The helicopter hit itself?


 I love Russians, they haven't forgotten Sadat selling their equipment to the US..


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> I love Russians, they haven't forgotten Sadat selling their equipment to the US..



They didn't care about selling used and burnt-up MiG-29's as new, or a bunch (if not all) Su-30MKA's with hidden and undisclosed Israeli subsystems to Algeria, either, did they? LOL! 

I'm just playing with you, giving you a little taste of your own medicine, Ceylal. I can't figure out why you have such disdain for the Egyptian Armed Forces?!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> They didn't care about selling used and burnt-up MiG-29's as new, or a bunch (if not all) Su-30MKA's with hidden and undisclosed Israeli subsystems to Algeria, either, did they? LOL!
> 
> I'm just playing with you, giving you a little taste of your own medicine, Ceylal. I can't figure out why you have such disdain for the Egyptian Armed Forces?!


They are an army of thugs and now mercenaries for the UAE, the Sauds, Israel and who ever want to put a couple cents in the candy jar..
For Algeria, the Migs were returned and Russians replaced them with SU30...not like your case, sold brand new Mig 23 for a price of a Chevrolet, and got from desert of Arizona some F4 that it took years for the Egyptian to get them to fly, not talking about that beautiful orange motif, to please the Israelis..
Algeria didn't buy Israeli component for the Sukhoi, she bought system in which Israeli component were included...and after their discovery, those components were changed...that is a difference between a real army, and an army for hire...
Not only Egypt has yet to win a war, but she is just incapable...Egypt will be better off, if she has a citizen army as Switzerland. She will save a lot of money and won't need a hand out from the stone ages kingdom of darkness... You sure can dish it, but can you take it..I know you from the days of Irandefense...

My reply was to one of your friends, after I made a comment on Egypt age, he insulted me...there you have it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stimpy75




----------



## Zhukov

I wonder why Egype is suddenly buying Mig35s despite of having a massive fleet of F16.
Whats the reason? Egyptian F16s are less capable or limited? like No BVR?


----------



## Ceylal

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> I wonder why Egype is suddenly buying Mig35s despite of having a massive fleet of F16.
> Whats the reason? Egyptian F16s are less capable or limited? like No BVR?


The F16 are blind, the Rafale is one eyed and the Mig 35 will be delivered with crutches...Tayhia Misr...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> They are an army of thugs and now mercenaries for the UAE, the Sauds, Israel and who ever want to put a couple cents in the candy jar..



"Mercenaries for Israel?" Hahaha, that is very funny. I do like your style. Cookie Jar. 



Ceylal said:


> For Algeria, the Migs were returned and Russians replaced them with SU30...not like your case, sold brand new Mig 23 for a price of a Chevrolet, and got from desert of Arizona some F4 that it took years for the Egyptian to get them to fly,



The F-4's were from the Arizona bone yards? loool. That is so good, brilliant, Ceylal. They were bad, no one denies that whatsoever. Egyptian pilots hated flying those buses, for sure. Many of them had to go back for repairs and frequent overhauls. They'll be replaced soon enough. Deals are part of the way things work, my friend. Egypt had to do what it had to do to get past the devastation of wars and loss of land and the canal being shut down. Many of us don't agree and aren't happy with some of the conditions, but we're here now and watching as things develop through time. Doesn't mean we don't criticize, we definitely do, but we can't hate on our own. Still not sure why that bothers you, though? Seems like something more than what you claim in all these hateful posts, ma man...



Ceylal said:


> not talking about that beautiful orange motif, to please the Israelis..



I wouldn't call it "pleasing" the Israelis. Think about it from an objective point of view for a minute: Why would they insist on these IFF marks? To make it easier for them to identify EAF fighters in case of war? Why, if they're so strong and according to you, they've beaten us in every war (which is furthest from the truth lol)? The reason is because by the end of 1973, the EAF had improved exponentially and was getting more successful in dogfights (especially over the Delta) and the Israelis clearly saw a dramatic improvement in skill and tactics. So some can argue that's a badge of honor, when a supposed potential enemy is scared out of their daily wits of you that they insist part of their complete withdrawal from occupied land because they got hit really hard is to put identifying marks on your fighters so they can get an additional advantage because they're scared of how good you're getting. If they weren't so worried, they wouldn't have insisted on those orange markings? So that's fine with me. The more someone is worried about me, the more I know I'm in their heads.... Besides, those will slowly become a thing of the past as they would only be effective the old type of air to air combat of the 70's and earlier parts of the 80's. Back then you needed to get close enough to recognize an enemy by colors or make of aircraft. Nowadays, either side will spot the other from a minimum of 80km away, at least, most likely greater distances with the EW systems both share, making the orange swaths nothing but decorations, and actually helpful to Egypt's own CA combine arms tactics when ground forces can recognize their own birds flying over them. Even that is trivial in this day and age. So now it's really no big deal. So non-issue that the Rafales don't have them, the MiG-29M/M2's most likely won't have them and so on. Even a good portion of the brand, spanking new F-16 blck 52's don't have them. Doesn't matter in the least with today's tech. 



Ceylal said:


> Algeria didn't buy Israeli component for the Sukhoi, she bought system in which Israeli component were included...and after their discovery, those components were changed...that is a difference between a real army, and an army for hire...



All the Israeli components, subsystems and portions of the avionics suites in all the Algerian Su-30MKA's were change? Are you sure about that....? And why were they so surprised when they opened them up for maintenance? Everyone and their sisters knew there was Israeli systems in Su-30s and so on, how is it possible the Algerian military was so surprised? Some would say that is the epitome of incompetence...but I won't go that far. Everyone makes mistakes. 



Ceylal said:


> Not only Egypt has yet to win a war, but she is just incapable...



 I think that even had Egypt taken the entire Sinai in 1973, and not just the entire stretch of the canal, forcing Israel to withdraw 1/3 of the distance etc.... people like you would still claim we lost because we were unable to invade Israel and push all the Jews into the sea looool. Classic, but getting old. 



Ceylal said:


> Egypt will be better off, if she has a citizen army as Switzerland. She will save a lot of money and won't need a hand out from the stone ages kingdom of darkness...



Egypt's army is very powerful, that's simply undeniable no matter who says what. Is it flawed? Absolutely, but so aren't many others. Alliances with other countries is only a show of strength, not weakness as you try to portray it. Being isolated and having no one to help you in hard times is weakness because you haven't established alliances and partnerships. Saudi Arabia has been linked to Egypt & vice versa since the beginning of time. They've been there for us and we need to reciprocate. Call that what you will, it's fine with me. Criticism is good, it's just this strange, rooted hatred that is difficult to understand. But hey, sometimes we're just as guilty of doing the same so the entire pool needs a profound attitude adjustment. 



Ceylal said:


> You sure can dish it, but can you take it..I know you from the days of Irandefense...



How did I dish it out? My comment to you was in fun, giving you a small taste of your own dishing out. No problems here, my friend.  I do remember your username on ID, I don't believe we interacted, though. 



Ceylal said:


> My reply was to one of your friends, after I made a comment on Egypt age, he insulted me...there you have it...



You did call Egypt a derogatory term, so it's understandable you'll get a reaction from an Egyptian in response to that, wouldn't you think so? Anyway, sorry for the long reply. I have no wish to have a negative interaction, regardless of Ramadan. Just needed to clarify a few things and we can move on. Good day, sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

*@The SC @Frogman @MICA @EgyptianAmerican @mekawy @Hell NO @Amun 
*
Quite a viral buzz about this 59N6E Protivnik-GE 3D air defense surveillance radar pics and that there was no information of any contract signed for this 400km range system and Egypt being the 3rd country to operate it after Russia and Belarus.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## mekawy

Gomig-21 said:


> *@The SC @Frogman @MICA @EgyptianAmerican @mekawy @Hell NO @Amun
> *
> Quite a viral buzz about this 59N6E Protivnik-GE 3D air defense surveillance radar pics and that there was no information of any contract signed for this 400km range system and Egypt being the 3rd country to operate it after Russia and Belarus.



despite viewing it on 6/10/2016 ceremony but no one noticed it till 2 months ago , very good addition to work with mig 35 & air defence systems

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

mekawy said:


> despite viewing it on 6/10/2016 ceremony but no one noticed it till 2 months ago , very good addition to work with mig 35 & air defence systems



Some of us are a little slow...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

So till this day...what we know is at least 2 Ka are in test phase and in desert camo...


----------



## Amun

HannibalBarca said:


> So till this day...what we know is at least 2 Ka are in test phase and in desert camo...


So..!!


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> *@The SC @Frogman @MICA @EgyptianAmerican @mekawy @Hell NO @Amun
> *
> Quite a viral buzz about this 59N6E Protivnik-GE 3D air defense surveillance radar pics and that there was no information of any contract signed for this 400km range system and Egypt being the 3rd country to operate it after Russia and Belarus.


I have posted the last picture a few months ago..It is some early warning radar quite sophisticated though..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Talk about the 67 defeat.. a few months later in 68 Egypt started pounding Usrael day and night..Ha ha ha!
no more Uraeli lies of loss of 102 fighter aircrafts.. the truth documented is a loss of more than 326 in 73 and much more since if we count since 68..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The principal weapon of the Egyptian K-52K..(The Egyptian Mig-35s will carry it too..) is the *KH-35UE*






*Kh-35UE Tactical Guided Missile*
Kh-35UE tactical anti-ship guided missile is designed for hitting combat (assault landing) surface ships and cargo ships from the striking force (convoys) and single ships.

*Performance:

Launch ranges, km 7 to 260

Missile flight altitude over wave ridge, m*
* when cruising
10 to 15
at final point
4

Flight speed (M number)
0,8 to 0,85

Maximum angle of the missile post-launch horizontal turn, degree
+/- 130
Aiming system:
inertial + satellite navigation + active-passive radio homing head
Maximum range of passive detection and locking with active-passive
radio homing head, 50 km*

* Type of warhead
penetrating high-explosive fragmentation
Warhead weight,  145 kg

Fuel
gasoline

Missile start weight, kg.(max.):*
* aircraft based
550
helicopter based
650
ship (coast) based
670
Length x diameter x wing span, m:*

* aircraft based
3,85x0,42x1,33
ship (coast) and helicopter based 
4,40x0,42x1,33

Conditions for launch:*

* from aircraft: altitude range km/speed (M)
0,2-10/0,35-0,9
from helicopter: altitude range km/speed (M)
0,1-3,5/0-0,25

Weather conditions for use
any conditions at sea roughness up to 6

Carriers
surface ships, coast missile stations, aircraft, helicopter*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Light attack aircraft





The US company IOMAX has won the contract for the sale of 10 ground attack aircraft and control of the model "Archangel", and another contract to support and develop 12 aircraft and ground attack control "AT-802U Air Tractor"

https://www.intelligenceonline.com/...t-dive-bomb-l-3-and-air-tractor,108248694-ART

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

#very_Important l Egypt contracts on 500 - 400 T-90MS tank with the possibility of assembly and manufacturing in Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jayhawk

Mini Tank said:


> were Egyptian Forces ever victorious in any conflict?



This is how i know education in Pakistan is poor...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> #very_Important l Egypt contracts on 500 - 400 T-90MS tank with the possibility of assembly and manufacturing in Egypt


There is a thread about it with much details:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/disc...its-old-t-55-and-t-62-with-the-t-90ms.501396/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

saad_hawk said:


> This is how i know education in Pakistan is poor...


Really which battle Egypt won and if you are trying to suggest 1973 was victory no it wasn't

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Big Tank

saad_hawk said:


> This is how i know education in Pakistan is poor...


High on Mosli?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

saad_hawk said:


> This is how i know education in Pakistan is poor...


Bengladashi Education broke the roof!
Egypt has yet to win a war...and she never will as long as her army is led by the bourgeois ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Nice combination if the T-90 MS comes through!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

October 2015
Egypt requests 12 transport and refueling aircraft from A400M







Any news?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Latest photos of the Egyptian MIG-35 in the final Navy camouflage






It seems that the Air Force will allocate a part of the MIG fleet to maritime support and air interdiction in the coastal areas, so it has received this camouflage, which is certainly not suitable for the marine environment alone, while the desert camouflage will be devoted to the desert environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> October 2015
> Egypt requests 12 transport and refueling aircraft from A400M
> 
> View attachment 404369
> 
> 
> Any news?



It's still on... but for later since France didn't want to engage in it right now. If she does so, she will need to take those pcs from her own manufacturing line ( like the 3 Rafale).


----------



## The SC

*Egypt will receive first batch of ka-52 helicopters in August
*

https://rns.online/military/Istochn...partiya-udarnih-vertoletov-Ka-52--2017-06-19/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Russian Ka-52K helicopters will soon equip the Egyptian Mistral
*










https://fr.sputniknews.com/defense/201706191031899391-ka52k-mistral-russie-egypte/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mekawy

The SC said:


> October 2015
> Egypt requests 12 transport and refueling aircraft from A400M
> 
> View attachment 404369
> 
> 
> Any news?



egypt asked for a400 and nh-90 but i don't think there was negotiations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

From Al-Masry Al-Youm newspaper

Expected to be received or deal signed this year 2017

The talk also mentions the Egyptian Air Force SU-35 deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

The SC said:


> From Al-Masry Al-Youm newspaper
> 
> Expected to be received or held this year 2017
> 
> The talk also mentions with the Egyptian Air Force SU-35 deal
> 
> View attachment 404986


EAF also getting SU-35 ?


----------



## The SC

masud said:


> EAF also getting SU-35 ?


Old news, just being confirmed one more time.. about 29 of them..this was announced on an official Egyptian TV channel in 2016..It is going to be a good addition..


----------



## masud

The SC said:


> Old news, just being confirmed one more time.. about 29 of them..this was announced on an official Egyptian TV channel in 2016..It is going to be a good addition..


i thought su-35 was cancel, any-way a very good news....................


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> From Al-Masry Al-Youm newspaper
> 
> Expected to be received or deal signed this year 2017
> 
> The talk also mentions the Egyptian Air Force SU-35 deal
> 
> View attachment 404986



Ok, ugh, lol. If this does happen, we'll be looking at the following:

F-16 (230+/-)
Rafales (36)
MiG29M/M2 (50)
Sukhoi 35 (29)

Mirage V (should be retired)
Mirage 2000 (should be retired)
F-4 Phantom (should be retired)
MiG-21 (should be retired)
F-7 (should be retired)

Makes you wonder how the first 4 will maintain a cohesive form of information sharing, or have a working IFF system that is shared between each fighter and not through a command & control platform (which slows down the process and you're at a disadvantage). The F-16's and Rafales can solve that problem, so can the MiGs and Sukhois but that will separate them into 2 groups. Maybe they're fine with that?
Will all the other platforms be retired despite the small numbers in the newer aircraft except the F-16?
And doesn't seem like there will be any V-upgrade or new weapons to the Falcons because of Trump...that guy will be lucky to survive his first term! In that case, maybe the Su-35 with the MiGs are a good solution, considering the weapons they should come with. I still think more Rafales should have been the better option if they weren't so expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

masud said:


> i thought su-35 was cancel, any-way a very good news....................


It is cancelled from the beginning of negotiations ...


----------



## Salahuddin Ayyubi

Can a knowledgeable user in this forum educate me on a question that I had. As far as I know. Egyptian armed forces have a budget of around $5 billion plus the $1.3 billion from US in the form of aid. How can Egypt's army afford all of these purchases with the budget that they have? I'm quite curious and would very much appreciate the answers, Thank you.


----------



## The SC

Salahuddin Ayyubi said:


> Can a knowledgeable user in this forum educate me on a question that I had. As far as I know. Egyptian armed forces have a budget of around $5 billion plus the $1.3 billion from US in the form of aid. How can Egypt's army afford all of these purchases with the budget that they have? I'm quite curious and would very much appreciate the answers, Thank you.


It is quite simple..Egypt didn't buy any weapon systems from its budget for the last 25 years or so, it was using the $1.3 billion of US military aid for procurements from the US.. So some part of the $5 billion budget was saved all this time..let say just $1 billion a year.. that makes it $25 billion in the last 25 years and this is a minimum.. That is why Egypt can afford still more advanced weapons than this recent deals.. there are SU-35s in the pipeline as well as another Fremm frigate, some (at least)12 more Rafale, 2 more Gowind corvettes, S-400 and much more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

is there any possibility that EAF can buy PAK -FA? may be after 2020. any news .........................


----------



## Salahuddin Ayyubi

The SC said:


> It is quite simple..Egypt didn't buy any weapon systems from its budget for the last 25 years or so, it was using the $1.3 billion of US military aid for procurements from the US.. So some part of the $5 billion budget was saved all this time..let say just $1 billion a year.. that makes it $25 billion in the last 25 years and this is a minimum.. That is why Egypt can afford still more advanced weapons that this recent deals.. there are SU-35s in the pipeline as well as another Fremm frigate, some (at least)12 more Rafale, 2 more Gowind corvettes, S-400 and much more..


Thank you for taking the time to educating me. Really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Salahuddin Ayyubi said:


> Can a knowledgeable user in this forum educate me on a question that I had. As far as I know. Egyptian armed forces have a budget of around $5 billion plus the $1.3 billion from US in the form of aid. How can Egypt's army afford all of these purchases with the budget that they have? I'm quite curious and would very much appreciate the answers, Thank you.


Sissi sold the 2 isles to the Sauds for $9B..Israel was compensated to...and is planning to build her own canal from the Red Sea to the Med, which de facto put the ringer on the Suez Canal...


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> Sissi sold the 2 isles to the Sauds for $9B..Israel was compensated to...and is planning to build her own canal from the Red Sea to the Med, which de facto put the ringer on the Suez Canal...


Well history is a little different... thos island were a century back under KSA rule, but with conflicts and so on... KSA gave it to egypt for whatever reason, thinking she will take it back later... that's the core of conflict...

as for Israel suez canal 2.0... not happening... or she gonna need to invade gaza and dig all those mountains in the south and spend few dozens of hundreds billions $... ( and spend at least 20-25 years od work...) and then get Egypt as an enemy again... Not a wise move if they want to keep playing in peace in the region...

the thing with this deal... it will give Israel better move in the red sea...since it will be a "better road" in international water btw ksa and egypt now...


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amun

HannibalBarca said:


> Well history is a little different... thos island were a century back under KSA rule, but with conflicts and so on... KSA gave it to egypt for whatever reason, thinking she will take it back later... that's the core of conflict...
> 
> as for Israel suez canal 2.0... not happening... or she gonna need to invade gaza and dig all those mountains in the south and spend few dozens of hundreds billions $... ( and spend at least 20-25 years od work...) and then get Egypt as an enemy again... Not a wise move if they want to keep playing in peace in the region...
> 
> the thing with this deal... it will give Israel better move in the red sea...since it will be a "better road" in international water btw ksa and egypt now...


I agree with you ..... overall except about being international free water.....
You have to know that 2 wars was mainly about this water way between the islands and the main land......56 and 67 wars.
Knowing that in 56 and after 73 war between Egypt and Israel, there is an agreement that this water is international water with freedom of navigation..... So nothing changed in this point.


----------



## avrham11

you buy the j 31?


----------



## The SC

King Salman and King Fahd bin Abdul Aziz during their training and joining the Egyptian army in the triple aggression on Egypt in 1956..






Rooh Al 'orouba wa illa fa la !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Army 2014 exercises with KSA army
















Egyptian FREMM


----------



## The SC

Egyptian F-16





Field Marshal, generals and troops in top shape..













































First Egyptian Alpha jet










One Abrams division of the 2nd Egyptian army 
















Oliver Hazard Perry Class of the Egyptian Navy
*



*



*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Submarines
















Egyptian F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian short range air-defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Other air defence systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

... more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Apache helicopter


----------



## The SC

Egyptian SEAL


----------



## The SC

SEAL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

Mistral class with avenger onboard

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> Mistral class with avenger onboard
> 
> View attachment 405786
> View attachment 405787
> View attachment 405788


Good choice, since Egypt has already about 50 avenger systems in its arsenal.. there won't be much needs for spare parts or ammunition..

*"*In March 2017, Boeing revealed a modernized Avenger system fitted with AIM-9X Sidewinder and Longbow Hellfire missiles on the sides and a directed energy weapon affixed to the top. It is also planned to be integrated onto other platforms including the JLTV, Stryker, and Bradley Fighting Vehicle"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/TWQ-1_Avenger#Boeing.2FMatra_Guardian
!!!?


----------



## The SC

NH90 both types Transport and support and ASW NHF is in the pipeline for the Mistral.. any news?





Schiebel CAMCOPTER S-100 VTOL UAV Completes Qualification with French Navy Mistral-class LHD
















Speed is 222 km / h
Range 180 km
Endurance 6 hours continuous flight
Roof height 5500 m


----------



## The SC

No comment..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> NH90 both types Transport and support and ASW NHF is in the pipeline for the Mistral.. any news?



They're certainly going to need some kind of transport helo, in decent numbers, too. They can use the Mi-8/17 in the meantime but they'll eventually need a dedicated, maritime-built transport helo to cope with the environment, but especially dedicated.

I hope they don't plan on using the Humvee with the Avenger to run around the flat-top lol.  That's the thing with any carrier of any size, it's a snowball effect with all the needed supporting pieces to have an effective and well defended platform. It'll be interesting to see if they use a sea-bound refueling ship or just port it when needed. All the accompanying logistical platforms to have an effectively operating LHD are a handful.


----------



## masud

The SC said:


> View attachment 405868
> 
> 
> No comment..


 Just too much happiness, at least some BVR AAM.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

MICA said:


> Mistral class with avenger onboard
> 
> View attachment 405786
> View attachment 405787
> View attachment 405788


It's like a fire ant protecting an Elephant...


----------



## MICA

HannibalBarca said:


> It's like a fire ant protecting an Elephant...



It's a temporary solution till the russian deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

MICA said:


> It's a temporary solution till the russian deal


Yep... but still it's a kind of strange pic.


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> It's a temporary solution till the russian deal


I guess so too.. there are two systems in contention for that role, a French one and a Russian one.. Avenger with the new version 2017 _as mentioned in my previous post_ is quite interesting too..



Gomig-21 said:


> They're certainly going to need some kind of transport helo, in decent numbers, too. They can use the Mi-8/17 in the meantime but they'll eventually need a dedicated, maritime-built transport helo to cope with the environment, but especially dedicated.
> 
> I hope they don't plan on using the Humvee with the Avenger to run around the flat-top lol.  That's the thing with any carrier of any size, it's a snowball effect with all the needed supporting pieces to have an effective and well defended platform. It'll be interesting to see if they use a sea-bound refueling ship or just port it when needed. All the accompanying logistical platforms to have an effectively operating LHD are a handful.


The Avenger can be stationary too.. the US has some ground platforms with it..


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> They're certainly going to need some kind of transport helo, in decent numbers, too. They can use the Mi-8/17 in the meantime but they'll eventually need a dedicated, maritime-built transport helo to cope with the environment, but especially dedicated.
> 
> I hope they don't plan on using the Humvee with the Avenger to run around the flat-top lol.  That's the thing with any carrier of any size, it's a snowball effect with all the needed supporting pieces to have an effective and well defended platform. It'll be interesting to see if they use a sea-bound refueling ship or just port it when needed. All the accompanying logistical platforms to have an effectively operating LHD are a handful.



???
Pantsyr-ME





The serial production of the system was launched

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> ???
> Pantsyr-ME
> View attachment 405985
> 
> 
> The serial production of the system was launched



I'm sorry, bro, I just thought it was interestingly funny (certainly uniquely Egyptian) the way they had the Avenger-mounted Humvee on the deck of the Mistral, but I suppose it's ok for a temporary SD solution. Last I remember they were looking at a Chinese system, but it looks like they'll be going Russian which makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Mistral is armed with naval artillery *Nexter NARWAHL 20mm RWS




*


----------



## mekawy

mistral wont go in any mission without AAW ships & i think it will be perry class after upgrading 
now egypt use some systems on mistrals for just training like avengers,gazelle ..etc which will never be main systems in mistral

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F16

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Ambassador MK III















*sintis?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

You know what these guys need?



The SC said:


>



A few of these...

MH60 Little Bird





Maybe some of these....

AH-6 like the Jordanians





Possibly some of these...

EC645 T2 by Airbus





Definitely several of these...

Blackhawks





Relying strictly on the Chinook for the most part of SF missions is ok, but these will give them more flexibility, speed and better mission oriented access and penetration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Defence Day celebration 






DMC TV piece on Thunderbolt / Sa3ka 






My very critical opinion on them 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881172598939406336
Have to also plug my Blog. Hope you guys give it a read even though it's a bit sparse on content right now.

https://egyptdefreview.wordpress.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Air Defence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

*The new headquarters of the Egyptian Ministry of Defense:*
*Octagon*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Have to also plug my Blog. Hope you guys give it a read even though it's a bit sparse on content right now.
> 
> https://egyptdefreview.wordpress.com/



Enjoyed the blog. Nice breakdown of what we've been in agreement with as far as creating a network-centric environment with the air force and how the MiG-35 threw that whole concept aside that we thought they were heading towards, or at least hoped they were. Another item to add to the incompatible variety a totally different platform creates besides commonality (and especially data linking which IFF between airframes themselves and not through ground control or AWACS is a major factor in that extremely critical linking), and information sharing where we don't really know how they can integrate a Russian system with 2 western ones is weapons. At least with the Rafale you can interchange many of the ground munitions without the need to worry much about the AMRAAM compatibility since the weapon of choice in that regard belongs to the Rafale, while the F-16 will never reach it's potential in that regard and there is no way to work its software to fire the MICA. So it's somewhat acceptable that the air to air will be mostly relegated to the Rafale, while the F-16 can share almost everything else, including pods like you mentioned. The problem then becomes dealing with an entire different weapons system with the MiGs. So it goes beyond just the connecting of platforms. They'll have to deal with an entirely different weapons package with the R-11, R-27, R-77 and whatever ground munitions will come with the MiGs. 

50 fighters is not exactly a small number, either. 24 Rafales actually is. So perhaps there is a larger plan in the making? Maybe the Rafales were a sweetener on top of the FREMM, Mistrals & Gowinds deal to broker a chance at opening the door for Rafale? Maybe it was just a icening on the cake to make the French happy they finally got a deal for the Rafale (after 20+ years of not being able to) and knowing they wouldn't be able to increase that number in a substantial way, and the MICA component also played a factor in appeasing the EAF that with all that in mind, the shift is actually A LOT bigger than we think? If you're looking at potentially an 85+ ship of Ka-52's of both types, 50+/- MiG-35's....maybe that is just the beginning of what will eventually become a Russian equipment dominated air force to go with the largely dominated Russian SAM and surveillance system? Could we possibly be seeing a much larger shift back to the eastern block than we think? Could the need for a much larger BVR capability that can come in much greater numbers and at a much better cost be what they're thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Enjoyed the blog. Nice breakdown of what we've been in agreement with as far as creating a network-centric environment with the air force and how the MiG-35 threw that whole concept aside that we thought they were heading towards, or at least hoped they were. Another item to add to the incompatible variety a totally different platform creates besides commonality (and especially data linking which IFF between airframes themselves and not through ground control or AWACS is a major factor in that extremely critical linking), and information sharing where we don't really know how they can integrate a Russian system with 2 western ones is weapons. At least with the Rafale you can interchange many of the ground munitions without the need to worry much about the AMRAAM compatibility since the weapon of choice in that regard belongs to the Rafale, while the F-16 will never reach it's potential in that regard and there is no way to work its software to fire the MICA. So it's somewhat acceptable that the air to air will be mostly relegated to the Rafale, while the F-16 can share almost everything else, including pods like you mentioned. The problem then becomes dealing with an entire different weapons system with the MiGs. So it goes beyond just the connecting of platforms. They'll have to deal with an entirely different weapons package with the R-11, R-27, R-77 and whatever ground munitions will come with the MiGs.
> 
> 50 fighters is not exactly a small number, either. 24 Rafales actually is. So perhaps there is a larger plan in the making? Maybe the Rafales were a sweetener on top of the FREMM, Mistrals & Gowinds deal to broker a chance at opening the door for Rafale? Maybe it was just a icening on the cake to make the French happy they finally got a deal for the Rafale (after 20+ years of not being able to) and knowing they wouldn't be able to increase that number in a substantial way, and the MICA component also played a factor in appeasing the EAF that with all that in mind, the shift is actually A LOT bigger than we think? If you're looking at potentially an 85+ ship of Ka-52's of both types, 50+/- MiG-35's....maybe that is just the beginning of what will eventually become a Russian equipment dominated air force to go with the largely dominated Russian SAM and surveillance system? Could we possibly be seeing a much larger shift back to the eastern block than we think? Could the need for a much larger BVR capability that can come in much greater numbers and at a much better cost be what they're thinking?


Egypt will keep getting US weapons, because they are reliable, qualitative and quite good, and Egypt will get everything that the US refuses to give _with the Alibi of the supremacy of Usrael in the Middle East_, from Russia, that is what is going on now, long range BVR in quantity with the Mig-35s, the possible SU-35 for air superiority to replace the F-15s that were refused somehow, antiship missiles and other cruise missiles for The fighters as well as for the K-52s, all of this with participation in R&D, as for ToT, France provided the Gowind and who knows what else.. Also the Rafale will get to 36 and hopefully more when Funds will be available..So all in all it is very good for Egypt to diversify its weapons' sources and to play with both the Western doctrine as well as with the Eastern one, since it has that much unique experience with Both doctrines and their weapons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt will keep getting US weapons, because they are reliable, qualitative and quite good,



Yes, for sure, why not?  I would never give up $1.3 Billion in freebees when I have absolutely no reason to, either, and when much of that goes into keeping the current systems running and being maintained beyond Egypt's capabilities. So that will never cease as long as the political landscape doesn't change. But that $1.3B will never bring in anything beyond the standard stuff we've seen so far, that's a guarantee, my friend.



The SC said:


> and Egypt will get everything that the US refuses to give _with the Alibi of the supremacy of Usrael in the Middle East_



You'll have to give us a bit more detail as to why you think Egypt would get everything the US refuses if it would be 100% influenced by Israel...and by the its own restrictions as well. Why would the US -- which is greatly influenced by protecting Israel -- be ok with a portion of, or all 230+ F-16's firing the AIM-120C and the AIM-9X? Or upgrade all other blocks with individual IFF sensors to match the new, 24 block 52's? Especially now with the door wide open with the Rafales and Russia quite possibly supplying the R-77 with the 50 MiG-35's? Why would they ever want the EAF to be even that much stronger in the air? It doesn't make any sense and that is why I don't think the 'Viper Upgrade' will ever be done to its fullest, at least not with the A/A weapons portion.



The SC said:


> Also the Rafale will get to 36 and hopefully more when Funds will be available..



Even at 36 (which I highly doubt because they are just way too expensive, from single unit cost to weapons to cost per flight hour) it's still not that significant of a number and certainly now with the commitment to the MiG-35. Not to mention that only 8 of the 24 Rafales are single seat EM's, while the other 16 are DM's 2-seaters. I'm of the opinion that the Meteor will never see Egyptian Rafale pylons either. Sorry to say. If, and only IF they do agree on the next order of 12, and they're all EM's for air to air AND they come with the Meteor, then I'll believe that there is true change from the west because why would the French sell us a missile that is just as good or even better than anything Israel has? It's quite obvious why we're seeing most of these platforms heavily geared towards ground attack and anti-terrorism warfare and not a very strong air to air capability, as evidenced by the number of types. 



The SC said:


> .So all in all it is very good for Egypt to diversify its weapons' sources and to play with both the Western doctrine as well as with the Eastern one, since it has that much unique experience with Both doctrines and their weapons.



"Playing with both" is not a good thing, SC, bro. I realize conventional wisdom will tell you to get as much as you can from everywhere you can, and the more the better, then we'll make a soup and throw everything at them. The problem is that's known to not to be the best way to field an airforce, army or military in general, for that matter. It's a bad way to do it because you simply cannot integrate many of the components of a diversified weapons system, especially from "opposing" sources. In today's age of warfare, integration to form compatibility and information sharing is essential to success in the battlefield, especially in the air and against a competent enemy. I'll even go as far as to say that data linking is more important than stealth! The latter is a bonus because it doesn't work very well without the former. You need 'similar' systems so that you have cohesion. Cohesion makes you more aware of battlefield conditions as they develop and then you have the ability to conform to those changes so you're less prone to being surprised and defeated. The more integrated you are, the more situational awareness you have and the bigger and stronger you are. If you're disconnected, you've already lost the battle. Logistics alone will force you to separate systems. 

Then you have the variety of weapons. The Russian weapons will only work with the Russian platforms and vice versa. That's a speed bump not an advantage.

Even though it's a very radical thought to think that maybe the goal is to make the Russian systems become the dominant ones since the weapons to those won't be restricted (we're yet to see if that's the case anyway), it's still daunting to think that they would end up with more of those than the current western aircraft they have and plan to keep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, for sure, why not?  I would never give up $1.3 Billion in freebees when I have absolutely no reason to, either, and when much of that goes into keeping the current systems running and being maintained beyond Egypt's capabilities. So that will never cease as long as the political landscape doesn't change. But that $1.3B will never bring in anything beyond the standard stuff we've seen so far, that's a guarantee, my friend.


I agree, and I'll be a bit more optimistic with Trump.. I genuinely think there will be some upgrades to the F-16s and maybe some more modern missiles.. I count on this because of F-35 for Usrael.. you know what I mean!



Gomig-21 said:


> You'll have to give us a bit more detail as to why you think Egypt would get everything the US refuses if it would be 100% influenced by Israel...and by the its own restrictions as well. Why would the US -- which is greatly influenced by protecting Israel -- be ok with a portion of, or all 230+ F-16's firing the AIM-120C and the AIM-9X? Or upgrade all other blocks with individual IFF sensors to match the new, 24 block 52's? Especially now with the door wide open with the Rafales and Russia quite possibly supplying the R-77 with the 50 MiG-35's? Why would they ever want the EAF to be even that much stronger in the air? It doesn't make any sense and that is why I don't think the 'Viper Upgrade' will ever be done to its fullest, at least not with the A/A weapons portion.


You did answer your questions partially, but you misunderstood the point I made.. I said that Egypt is getting everything refused by the US from other suppliers, Russia and France mainly.. like the long range BVRs, cruise missiles, AESA radar on Rafale, very modern avionics and EW suites from both Russia and France, many weapon systems from China and Easter European countries.. So How do you think Usrael can influence the US on the same components Egypt is already getting from somewhere else? It simply can not, and that is why I am more optimistic that EAF will get F-16 upgrades and weapons.. The aim 120 might come in too, just not the latest model, but it will still have ~ 100km range..



Gomig-21 said:


> Even at 36 (which I highly doubt because they are just way too expensive, from single unit cost to weapons to cost per flight hour) it's still not that significant of a number and certainly now with the commitment to the MiG-35. Not to mention that only 8 of the 24 Rafales are single seat EM's, while the other 16 are DM's 2-seaters. I'm of the opinion that the Meteor will never see Egyptian Rafale pylons either. Sorry to say. If, and only IF they do agree on the next order of 12, and they're all EM's for air to air AND they come with the Meteor, then I'll believe that there is true change from the west because why would the French sell us a missile that is just as good or even better than anything Israel has? It's quite obvious why we're seeing most of these platforms heavily geared towards ground attack and anti-terrorism warfare and not a very strong air to air capability, as evidenced by the number of types.



I agree, and also think that the optional 12 will be procured, there are other BVR missiles cheaper than the French ones that Egypt wants to integrate on the Rafale, some are Chines and were integrated on the Mirage-2k.. but there is the question if France will allow that on the Rafale, like they just did with the Air launched version of the Brahmos with India..



Gomig-21 said:


> "Playing with both" is not a good thing, SC, bro. I realize conventional wisdom will tell you to get as much as you can from everywhere you can, and the more the better, then we'll make a soup and throw everything at them. The problem is that's known to not to be the best way to field an airforce, army or military in general, for that matter. It's a bad way to do it because you simply cannot integrate many of the components of a diversified weapons system, especially from "opposing" sources. In today's age of warfare, integration to form compatibility and information sharing is essential to success in the battlefield, especially in the air and against a competent enemy. I'll even go as far as to say that data linking is more important than stealth! The latter is a bonus because it doesn't work very well without the former. You need 'similar' systems so that you have cohesion. Cohesion makes you more aware of battlefield conditions as they develop and then you have the ability to conform to those changes so you're less prone to being surprised and defeated. The more integrated you are, the more situational awareness you have and the bigger and stronger you are. If you're disconnected, you've already lost the battle. Logistics alone will force you to separate systems.


I agree with you again, but Egypt is not like any other nation, it has a special military characteristic, since it has started with Western airforce Tech (German tech for the air force), switched to the Eastern tech due to wars and limits from the West and then switched back to Western tech in 1979 with Camp David..As you can see all of this happened due to dire circumstances, So as long as there is no local production in the airforce and some form of self-reliance, the 2 army system is quite viable because it at least insures the supplies from one of the many sources in case of need.. the Egyptian own IADS will ensure that both Western and Eastern airforce systems will be able to communicate between them in real time.. short of a direct data link.. i have heard quite some time ago that Egypt had its own IFF systems! 




Gomig-21 said:


> Even though it's a very radical thought to think that maybe the goal is to make the Russian systems become the dominant ones since the weapons to those won't be restricted (we're yet to see if that's the case anyway), it's still daunting to think that they would end up with more of those than the current western aircraft they have and plan to keep.



Yes it is a radical thought, and Egypt will try first for some equilibrium from both sides, before taking such a drastic move that nothing in the horizon points to.. in the mean time I hope more emphasis will be put on local production and ToT.. anyway Egypt seems to be on the right track as far as the latter are concerned, albeit slowly till the economy improves from 2019 to 2020, the dates correspond to the self sufficiency in gas and the start of exports if need be.. export is not sure though, might be kept as reserve for future generations.... the other Mega projects also are taking much finances from the economy, but that will not last for more than 5 years as projected.. So there is a place for rational optimism..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> is weapons.



Yup completely agree. But I didn't want to over saturate people with jargon and weapon names. Perhaps a topic for another blog? "Egyptian Air Force: Logistics Go Much Deeper Than You Think"



Gomig-21 said:


> So perhaps there is a larger plan in the making? Maybe the Rafales were a sweetener on top of the FREMM, Mistrals & Gowinds deal to broker a chance at opening the door for Rafale?



I like to think that the Rafale was a decision based on capability and need. Because if we look at it through that lens it makes it the only logical choice. It would also be odd because we were talking to them about the Raffy as early as 2011 IIRC.



Gomig-21 said:


> If you're looking at potentially an 85+ ship of Ka-52's of both types, 50+/- MiG-35's....maybe that is just the beginning of what will eventually become a Russian equipment dominated air force to go with the largely dominated Russian SAM and surveillance system? Could we possibly be seeing a much larger shift back to the eastern block than we think? Could the need for a much larger BVR capability that can come in much greater numbers and at a much better cost be what they're thinking?



I believe we've gone too far one way to go the other. If we were say the Iraqi Armed Forces and we had to create a whole new force then I could maybe see priorities being changed. But we're not. 

I also think it's quite naive (in my mind anyway) to ally yourself to Russia and predominantly use their kit in a uni-polar world dominated by the US with only the Chinese possibly competing. That and I think the US is by far the more rational actor and apart from getting our hands on some nice kit (which isn't for free) our relationship with Russia for the most part has been one way. 

I have a blog post planned that should be quite controversial: "Egyptian Armed Forces: Why the US Should Keep Restrictions on Egypt"  

In the meantime I hope you guys enjoy this: https://egyptdefreview.wordpress.co...operations-forces-a-thunderbolt-introduction/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You did answer your questions partially, but you misunderstood the point I made.. I said that Egypt is getting everything refused by the US from other suppliers, Russia and France mainly.. like the long range BVRs, cruise missiles, AESA radar on Rafale, very modern avionics and EW suites from both Russia and France, many weapon systems from China and Easter European countries..



My bad. I did misunderstand your quote. 



The SC said:


> So How do you think Usrael can influence the US on the same components Egypt is already getting from somewhere else? It simply can not, and that is why I am more optimistic that EAF will get F-16 upgrades and weapons.. The aim 120 might come in too, just not the latest model, but it will still have ~ 100km range..



This is where I differ in the opinion with regards to the MICA vs the AIM-120. I think there's a rather large difference in the potency of the latter compared to the former, hence why it would be a substantially better AMRAAM, possibly rivaled by the Meteor. So it's not necessarily the same thing that Egypt is getting already by matching it with the AIM-120, hence my reluctance to think it will be supplied. If the French end up selling the Meteor to Egypt, then I think your theory certainly has some merit. Even once the R-77 (if it does come with the MiGs), that might be on par.



The SC said:


> the 2 army system is quite viable because it at least insures the supplies from one of the many sources in case of need..



That's a good point. Many are considering the 500 T-90M's built in Egypt a done deal already. 



The SC said:


> So there is a place for rational optimism..





Frogman said:


> I like to think that the Rafale was a decision based on capability and need. Because if we look at it through that lens it makes it the only logical choice. It would also be odd because we were talking to them about the Raffy as early as 2011 IIRC.



We were, even earlier than 2011.



Frogman said:


> I also think it's quite naive (in my mind anyway) to ally yourself to Russia and predominantly use their kit in a uni-polar world dominated by the US with only the Chinese possibly competing. That and I think the US is by far the more rational actor and apart from getting our hands on some nice kit (which isn't for free) our relationship with Russia for the most part has been one way.



Need to empower the F-16 fleet and a much larger number of Rafales than 36. But then what happens if the enemy is using western equipment and is the favored by the western powers?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> My bad. I did misunderstand your quote.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I differ in the opinion with regards to the MICA vs the AIM-120. I think there's a rather large difference in the potency of the latter compared to the former, hence why it would be a substantially better AMRAAM, possibly rivaled by the Meteor. So it's not necessarily the same thing that Egypt is getting already by matching it with the AIM-120, hence my reluctance to think it will be supplied. If the French end up selling the Meteor to Egypt, then I think your theory certainly has some merit. Even once the R-77 (if it does come with the MiGs), that might be on par.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good point. Many are considering the 500 T-90M's built in Egypt a done deal already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were, even earlier than 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to empower the F-16 fleet and a much larger number of Rafales than 36. But then what happens if the enemy is using western equipment and is the favored by the western powers?


The best answer for all this mess, is self reliance which Egypt along with other Middle eastern nations are aiming for, together they will overcome many obstacles and achieve the self sufficiency( at least 50 to70% of their military needs) dream in a decade or so..I'll give it a bit more time and they will be there..

PS: There is no point of getting the Migs if R-77was not included, So i think it is included in the deal.. Egypt can not accept anything missing as with F-16s!


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Need to empower the F-16 fleet and a much larger number of Rafales than 36. But then what happens if the enemy is using western equipment and is the favored by the western powers?



It's a tough question. The answer certainly isn't do what you have always done though because for all this talk about needing to close the gap on the Israelis they've been getting further ahead because of our own strategic mistakes.


----------



## The SC

Don't miss this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Russia officially signs two contracts with Egypt for the supply of K-52 Katran helicopters and combat systems to two Mistral this year.







Plus the news of the T-90 SM (this is the only model available, Russia doesn't make the S and K models anymore.. the same story of the Mig-29 or Mig-35, anyway in all cases it will have advanced features..)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Egypt needs to buid its own defense industry


----------



## The SC

Russian MiG-35 fighter uses radar of the last generation






Russia's Fazotron is designing a radar for MiG-35, using state-of-the-art technology.

"The radar will be ready for production in batches at the end of this year," a source at the company said, adding that "the latest generation technology and all the expertise accumulated by Fazotron to date have been used when designing and manufacturing the radar."






https://arabic.rt.com/technology/887163-مقاتلة-ميغ-35-الروسية-تتزود-برادار-طوري/

@Gomig-21

This coincides with the first deliveries of the Egyptian Mig-35 at the end of this year.. what do you make of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> PS: There is no point of getting the Migs if R-77was not included, So i think it is included in the deal.. Egypt can not accept anything missing as with F-16s!



That'a very good point. Let's hope it's the R-77-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That'a very good point. Let's hope it's the R-77-1.


What about the AESA radar to be ready at the end of this year?
click the link in post # 3665..
i am quite surprised, everyone was saying it won't happen before 2019!!


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> This coincides with the first deliveries of the Egyptian Mig-35 at the end of this year.. what do you make of it?



Are they referring to the Zhuk-AE? If they are, I think by then they'll already have the Zhuk-ME installed in the MiG's that are ready for the EAF. How many is unclear. Would they install a newer version on the remaining ones? Kinda weird timing, TBH.



The SC said:


> What about the AESA radar to be ready at the end of this year?
> click the link in post # 3665..
> i am quite surprised, everyone was saying it won't happen before 2019!!



I think that @MICA or @Frogman had mentioned that they already settled for and ordered 46 Zhuk-ME's for the the entire batch. I doubt by then they would change them. And how many aircraft would be all ready for delivery by then?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Are they referring to the Zhuk-AE? If they are, I think by then they'll already have the Zhuk-ME installed in the MiG's that are ready for the EAF. How many is unclear. Would they install a newer version on the remaining ones? Kinda weird timing, TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that @MICA or @Frogman had mentioned that they already settled for and ordered 46 Zhuk-ME's for the the entire batch. I doubt by then they would change them. And how many aircraft would be all ready for delivery by then?


It can't be anything else than the Zhuk-AE..I heard that they have ordered 22 or 24 Zhuk-ME.. but all this was done when the news talked about the Zhuk-AE and put the date at 2019.. note that Egypt has not received any Mig yet.. so it might be possible that second batch of 22/24 (or a bit more since 52 is the right total number) remaining would have had the AESA radar.. but now that it is almost ready in 6 months time.. I don't know if the EAF will wait or not..knowing that the Zhuk-ME is also excellent, but the EAF has stated that it will settle only for the best and latest!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It can't be anything else than the Zhuk-AE..



Yep, "جوك-آ" is at least the Zhuk-A. 



The SC said:


> I heard that they have ordered 22 or 24 Zhuk-ME.. but all this was done when the news talked about the Zhuk-AE and put the date at 2019.. note that Egypt has not received any Mig yet.. so it might be possible that second batch of 22/24 (or a bit more since 52 is the right total number) remaining would have had the AESA radar.. but now that it is almost ready in 6 months time.. I don't know if the EAF will wait or not..knowing that the Zhuk-ME is also excellent, but the EAF has stated that it will settle only for the best and latest!!!



I don't know, bro. I'd love to be as optimistic as you (that's a great quality, BTW ) but you know me, Mr. Pessimist. I think it was just bad timing. If they really wanted the AESA, they should've insisted on all the airframes with them and waited. They had to know the timeline on the production of the radars and if it was only a year, why not wait for that if the AESA is that much of a difference maker? This might be an indication that the ME isn't a slouch either. But I can tell you all the Russian fanboys in the circuit were completely bummed out when they heard their batch of MiG-35's would also have the ME. I believe that has also changed recently, but hard to tell. All the info coming out of there is so unreliable. The jump to the AESA is just that much better and they really should have insisted and waited.

Also the number of aircraft is conflicting. Most info I've read indicate 46 units, some say 50 and others 52. I would just like to see some more high res photos and of different angles. It would also be nice to know how many of the two camos.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, "جوك-آ" is at least the Zhuk-A.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, bro. I'd love to be as optimistic as you (that's a great quality, BTW ) but you know me, Mr. Pessimist. I think it was just bad timing. If they really wanted the AESA, they should've insisted on all the airframes with them and waited. They had to know the timeline on the production of the radars and if it was only a year, why not wait for that if the AESA is that much of a difference maker? This might be an indication that the ME isn't a slouch either. But I can tell you all the Russian fanboys in the circuit were completely bummed out when they heard their batch of MiG-35's would also have the ME. I believe that has also changed recently, but hard to tell. All the info coming out of there is so unreliable. The jump to the AESA is just that much better and they really should have insisted and waited.
> 
> Also the number of aircraft is conflicting. Most info I've read indicate 46 units, some say 50 and others 52. I would just like to see some more high res photos and of different angles. It would also be nice to know how many of the two camos.


The numbers are officially 46 plus 6 dual seater gifted (just like the gifted Molina class missile Ship).. that makes it 52 in total..
Anyhow, some of the EAF Migs will have the AESA radar, sooner or later, and that is good news..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The numbers are officially 46 plus 6 dual seater gifted (just like the gifted Molina class missile Ship).. that makes it 52 in total..



Ok, I'm going to hold you to it, SC! $5 if it doesn't end up being 52, deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, I'm going to hold you to it, SC! $5 if it doesn't end up being 52, deal?


OK.. official 46 paid for, all single seat and 6 dual seat gifted by Russia.. remember that this deal also financed the Mig plant who was on the verge of collapse.. So win/win again..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Some nice aerial pics of Egyptian & French naval forces exercise Cleopatra 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

South Korean built K-9 155 mm self propelled howitzer to replace the M-109 in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*K-9 155 mm self propelled howitzer*

The main weapon is the 155mm / 52 calibre gun. It has a burst rate of fire of three rounds per 15 seconds and a maximum rate of fire of six to eight rounds a minute for three minutes. Sustained rate of fire is two to three rounds a minute for one hour. The K9 Thunder is designed to meet the up-to-date tactical concept on shoot and scoot.

The gun can fire a standard M107 high-explosive (HE) projectile for a maximum range of 18km.

Maximum range firing the HE rocket assisted projectile (RAP) with uni-charge of five zones, is 30 km. It can also fire a K307 projectile with a modular-charge of six zones for a maximum range of over 40 km

The Hanwha ER 155mm has a range of 60 km







This video is full of nice info..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> South Korean built K-9 155 mm self propelled howitzer to replace the M-109 in Egypt.
> 
> View attachment 410363


----------



## Gomig-21

@MICA Your post is empty, bro. Is that not in Egypt? It looks like it but it seems quick that it's there since they expected the contract to be signed later this year, for Egypt and Turkey.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> @MICA Your post is empty, bro. Is that not in Egypt? It looks like it but it seems quick that it's there since they expected the contract to be signed later this year, for Egypt and Turkey.



it's here for testing only

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Great pics, SC. 
The one of the Rafale on the previous page, is that an Egyptian one? 



MICA said:


> it's here for testing only



I thought so. I didn't think they were delivered yet because it's too soon. I was surprised at first to hear they were thinking of replacing the M-109, but it makes sense considering how old they are. I think if it's there and being tested, chances are they will sign the contract for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Gomig-21 said:


> I thought so. I didn't think they were delivered yet because it's too soon. I was surprised at first to hear they were thinking of replacing the M-109, but it makes sense considering how old they are. I think if it's there and being tested, chances are they will sign the contract for it.



The M109 must be replaced the "real" fire rate of it and it's maintenance are really bad


----------



## Le Booty

The SC said:


> View attachment 410717



Egyptian Special Forces are allowed to use steroids? lmao


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> The M109 must be replaced the "real" fire rate of it and it's maintenance are really bad



And the range of the K-9 Thunder is over double that of the M-109. We should also have a lot more than 200 units, closer to 700 or 800 to have effective cover. But they are $4 million a piece lol.

A newer pic of 811 but still the same angle and action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Egyptian putting avenger on their French made assault ships:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azeri440

Are Mistrals operating without any aircraft?


----------



## Frogman

Azeri440 said:


> Are Mistrals operating without any aircraft?



So far they're flying Sea Kings and Gazelles off them to develop carrier borne ttps. Eventually they'll get their own air craft (Ka-52K etc) and get a step closer to being fully operational, should be somewhere beyond 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Libya borders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

monitor said:


> Egyptian putting avenger on their French made assault ships:
> 
> View attachment 411594
> View attachment 411595
> View attachment 411596


come-on put some ciws..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

monitor said:


> Egyptian putting avenger on their French made assault ships:
> 
> View attachment 411594
> View attachment 411595
> View attachment 411596


Like putting a bra on a flat chested girl..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Le Booty

Ceylal said:


> Like putting a bra on a flat chested girl..




Umm yeah... no... that wasn't really a very lucky comparison my brazzer, that's actually somewhat effective and thoughtful to use the Avengers as a short-term solution, it gets the job done... sooo, nope, try again.

ohh and, in fact, the French ships have only two manually aimed double SIMBAD launchers, so the Egyptian ship is actually got better AA self defense with this ad-hoc arrangement as at least Avenger has a "slew to cue" system which can actually automatically aim the launcher at the appropriate vector for a threat based on info from outside sensors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Le Booty said:


> ohh and, in fact, the French ships have only two manually aimed double SIMBAD launchers, so the Egyptian ship is actually got better AA self defense with this ad-hoc arrangement as at least Avenger has a "slew to cue" system which can actually automatically aim the launcher at the appropriate vector for a threat based on info from outside sensors.



Very true! Granted 2 or more Avenger mounted HUMVEEs take up considerable space on the deck, but at the moment with no helos it's fine. Even during these peace-time operations, there are small or unexpected threats that can be disastrous. SOP calls for there to be the best possible & available protection at all times.

We criticize sometimes but also have to give credit where it's due. This actually is a good, temporary solution. 



MICA said:


> Libya borders



We don't see the AGM-65 Maverick that often.  
But still no AA missiles. The other Blk 42's carrying Mk-82's had AIM-9s, but not sure why these 52 D's don't. What do you make of that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you make of that?



Most of the stuff except the gun cam (sometimes even that) is stock footage from training, ex, or past ops. Wouldn't read too much into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Anti-Terrorism Unit 888..The latest special unit in the Egyptian army*





Among their training and skills are espionage and dealing with computers on a large scale..And the work beyond the Egyptian borders..

It is a separate formation From Al Saeqa, the rapid intervention forces, parachutists and armored units. It will receive distinct and sophisticated equipments and armaments and intensive training..

The Counter-Terrorism Unit is a small elite unit which is highly armed, equipped and trained. It carries out the tasks of combating terrorism by raiding headquarters and centers of terror to eliminate them and withdraw immediately and not engage in confrontations or protracted battles like the rapid intervention forces which are equivalent to a small army..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Egyptian Air Force F-16 carrying AN/AAQ-14 LANTIRN targeting pod and Paveway guided munitions as part of operations in Yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sage

The SC said:


> Russian MiG-35 fighter uses radar of the last generation
> 
> View attachment 409295
> 
> 
> Russia's Fazotron is designing a radar for MiG-35, using state-of-the-art technology.
> 
> "The radar will be ready for production in batches at the end of this year," a source at the company said, adding that "the latest generation technology and all the expertise accumulated by Fazotron to date have been used when designing and manufacturing the radar."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://arabic.rt.com/technology/887163-مقاتلة-ميغ-35-الروسية-تتزود-برادار-طوري/
> 
> @Gomig-21
> 
> This coincides with the first deliveries of the Egyptian Mig-35 at the end of this year.. what do you make of it?


Egypt made a very clever choice for going for both Mig-35 and Rafale ...They can pitch Russian weapon against a Euro enemy or Euro weapon against a non-Euro enemy ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Gomig-21 said:


> Very true! Granted 2 or more Avenger mounted HUMVEEs take up considerable space on the deck, but at the moment with no helos it's fine. Even during these peace-time operations, there are small or unexpected threats that can be disastrous. SOP calls for there to be the best possible & available protection at all times.
> 
> We criticize sometimes but also have to give credit where it's due. This actually is a good, temporary solution.


Well, they could dismount the turrets from the vehicles and park those turrets e.g. on the corners where weapon stations were planned. Of atop the rear of the island structure. These turrets aren't that big.















http://www.defensemedianetwork.com/stories/new-life-for-avenger/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Sage said:


> Egypt made a very clever choice for going for both Mig-35 and Rafale ...They can pitch Russian weapon against a Euro enemy or Euro weapon against a non-Euro enemy ...


In reality they got taken by the French and the Russians..The French sold them expensive jet that are a little better than the F16 they have in hand, and the Russian sold them Mig 29 with some components of the MIG 35..they are not getting the MIG 35 as published.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> In reality they got taken by the French and the Russians..The French sold them expensive jet that are a little better than the F16 they have in hand



70% composite airframe, SPECTRA defensive aid system (basically a EW and all-angle MAWS), data fusion cockpit (so far rivaled only by the F-35), integrated modular avionics suite, direct voice input, HMD, THALES RBE2-AA AESA radar, Damocles Recon pods, MICA IM & ER BVR missiles and maybe, eventually, arguably the best BVR missile in the Meteor. So I would say quite an improvement to the F-16, even in maneuverability. The only issue is they need at least 80 of them to have a strong fleet.



Ceylal said:


> and the Russian sold them Mig 29 with some components of the MIG 35..they are not getting the MIG 35 as published.








The only difference between this MiG-35 and the MiG-35 is the Zhuk-ME electronically scanned slotted planar array radar instead of the Zhuk-AE AESA. The rest is exactly the same and the most advanced available MiG to date sine the Zhuk-AE is still not available. But it has missile approach warning system, EW, EWS, advanced cockpit and avionics suite and will fire the R-27, R-73 & R-77-1.
50 +/- units and they really should be supplemented with another 50 to make a sound 100 total. So I would say it's pretty good, just will have a bit of a tough time working in efficient cohesion with the other 2.



Penguin said:


> Well, they could dismount the turrets from the vehicles and park those turrets e.g. on the corners where weapon stations were planned. Of atop the rear of the island structure. These turrets aren't that big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defensemedianetwork.com/stories/new-life-for-avenger/



Why didn't I thinK of that?!  That's a great idea. Only thing is, how much of an operation is it to disconnect the entire turret, including all the wiring and fire control system and then mount it on the deck corners and would you be able to easily install the same fire control system -- that I'm assuming is in the HUMVEE -- onto the Mistral so it can operate properly and be easily disconnected again to make room for the new and eventual CIWS? Is it more involved once you take the turret off the vehicle and now you need a different control station? Or is it autonomous/automatic? I'm not too familiar with the operating procedures of the Avenger. Just wondering if your idea would be feasible without going through a lot of new wiring headaches and the functioning system behind it so that it would be worth it. I think they're getting the Pantsir (if I'm not mistaken) or one of the Russian systems so it would have to be temporary. But I like the idea.

BTW, that pic of the Mistral you posted is wild. That water displacement is rather unique It seems as though the photo was taken once the bow had lifted from the rough, seas and snapped exactly went it dropped back down and you have that large splashing pushing away from the sides in all directions, not just towards the back as it normally would. Impressive photo, and ship!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

The weapon system is controlled from the turret, there doesn't seem to be much equipment in the cab of the HUMVEE at all.







See hi-res pics here http://www.primeportal.net/hummers/dan_rowbottom/avenger/





http://www.inetres.com/gp/military/cv/ada/Avenger.html





http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/44-44/Ch1.htm

The system can take cues from external radar. Specifically via JTIDS:

*Joint Tactical Information Distribution System*
6-32. Joint Tactical Information Distribution System (JTIDS) is a jam resistant, secure data and voice communications system used for command, control, and identification. JTIDS provides FAAD C2I with a TADIL-J (*link 16*) capability to participate on the JDN. JTIDS class 2M radios are located at the divisional level in the Army Airspace Command and Control (A2C2) and at the battalion level in the ABMOC in support of FAAD C2I. The ABMOC and A2C2 use JTIDS to receive long range early warning, classification and identification from the JDN (i.e. AWACS). That data is then correlated with other external sources (i.e. Patriot) and organic sensors, and is then broadcast to the sensor C2 nodes in the battalion. JTIDS provides the ABMOC and A2C2 the means to transmit specific organic SHORAD air tracks (i.e. CM, UAV) to the JDN.
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/3-01-11/ch6.htm

With a but of tweaking, it may be possible to have the Avenger turrets communicate with the ship's CMS.

On the regular Mistral's of the French navy:
Information from the ship's sensors is centralised in the SENIT system (_Système d'Exploitation Navale des Informations Tactiques_, "System for Naval Usage of Tactical Information"), a derivative of the US Navy's Naval Tactical Data System (NTDS). Problems in the development of the SENIT 9 revision contributed to the one-year delay in the delivery of the two ships. SENIT 9 is based around Thales' tri-dimensional MRR3D-NG Multi Role Radar, which operates on the C band and incorporates IFF capabilities. SENIT 9 can also be connected to NATO data exchange formats through Link 11,* Link 16* and Link 22.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mistral-class_amphibious_assault_ship#Command_and_communications

The principal stumbling block in the Mistral negotiations—which formally began in October 2009—has been the inclusion of certain technological components and their potential production under license in Russia.

The components in question are the SENIT-9 combat management system and the SIC-21 command information system. In reality, however, the negotiations are centered on the SENIT-9. The aging SIC-21 doesn’t raise the same strategic concerns as the SENIT-9. But because of its use on France’s sole aircraft carrier, the Charles De Gaulle, the SIC-21 is a matter of prestige for the French. Many in the French military oppose its transfer to the Russians for reasons of national pride. The SENIT-9, however, would provide Russia with real advantages. Its operating modes are intended for coastal warfare and are designed to employ sophisticated anti-surface weapons and address “pop-up” air threats. Analogous systems have the capacity to track up to 1,000 targets simultaneously.

According to one of Russia’s foremost conventional arms experts, Ruslan Pukhov, the Mistral would be “blind” without the SENIT-9. He believes that Russia’s acquisition of SENIT-9-equipped Mistrals would give Moscow the capacity to receive “a mass of information.”
https://www.aei.org/publication/why-is-russia-buying-mistral-assault-ships-from-france/print/

France will transfer a number of sensitive technologies to Russia along with Mistral ships to be purchased by Russia, including the SENIT-9 tactical combat information system installed on the helicopter carriers.
http://tass.com/russia/724458

*Avenger Mobile Air Defense System*
Avenger air defense system is an automated, short-range very low level short range air defense (VSHORAD) system, capable of shoot-on-the-move air defense weapon. Avenger uses a turret equipped with eight ready to fire Stinger missiles in two missile pods.

The Avenger acquires, identifies, tracks and engages targets such as low-flying helicopters and fixed-wing aircraft, from a stationery or moving position. Avenger is capable of operation in day, night and adverse weather conditions. It can shoot on the move and be operated by remote control, up to 50 meters from the firing unit. Avenger uses passive sensors, it employs a turret mounted on a tactical vehicle (Hummer), consisting of a gunner position, two missile launcher pods containing four Stinger missiles each, a forward-looking infrared receiver (FLIR), a laser range finder, an identification friend or foe (IFF) system and a high rate of fire .50-caliber machine gun (1,100 rpm).

The Avenger A2 has network the system with external radars and the Forward Area Air Defense (FAAD) C3 system. Upon selection of a specific track for engagement, the Avenger turret will automatically slew to bring the target within the FLIR's field of view.

http://defense-update.com/products/a/avenger.htm
http://www.armyrecognition.com/unit...hnical_data_sheet_specifications_picture.html





http://picssr.com/tags/antwq1

Just for size comparison





_*Forward Area Air Defense Command and Control (FAAD C2)*_
The Forward Area Air Defense (FAAD) Command and Control (C2) system was developed by Northrop Grumman to provide command and control (C2) for the U.S. Army Short Range Air Defense (SHORAD) Systems. FAAD C2 receives air track data from multiple local sensors as well as multiple external track and C2 sources. All track data is correlated, and a single integrated air picture (SIAP) is distributed to all SHORAD weapons, along with engagement orders and weapon control status to provide complete situational awareness (SA). FAAD C2 also provides both its local air picture and the status of SHORAD weapons to higher echelon air defense and maneuver elements.

Not only does FAAD C2 currently interface with many sensors, weapons and external track/C2 sources, it can also be expanded to interface with other new or legacy systems.
http://www.northropgrumman.com/MediaResources/MediaKits/Avalon/Documents/C-RAM-FAAD_Datasheet.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

The Avenger comes mainly in three configurations, the Basic, Slew-to-Cue, and the Up-Gun.

The_ Basic_ configuration consists of a gyro-stabilized air defense turret mounted on a modified heavy Humvee. The turret has two Stinger missile launcher pods, each capable of firing up to 4 fire-and-forget infrared/ultraviolet guided missiles in rapid succession. The Avenger can be linked to the Forward Area Air Defense Command, Control, Communications and Intelligence (FAAD C3I) system, which permits external radar tracks and messages to be passed to the fire unit to alert and cue the gunner.

The _Slew-to-Cue (STC) _subsystem allows the commander or gunner to select a FAAD C3I reported target for engagement from a display on a Targeting Console developed from VT Miltope's Pony PCU. Once the target has been selected, the turret can be automatically slewed directly to the target with limited interaction by the gunner.

The _Up-Gun Avenger_ was developed specifically for the 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment for the Regiment's 2005 deployment to Iraq. The modification was designed to allow the Avenger to perform unit and asset defense in addition to its air defense mission. The right missile pod was removed and the M3P .50 cal machine gun was moved to the pod's former position. This allowed for the removal of the turret's cab safety limits which enabled the gun to be fired directly in front of the HMMWV. Eight of the unit's Avengers were modified to this configuration. With the 3rd ACR's redeployment from Iraq, the Up-Gun Avenger completed its role in Operation Iraqi Freedom and the Avengers have been scheduled to be converted back to STC systems.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/TWQ-1_Avenger#Overview

AN/TWQ-1 Avenger
Egypt originally ordered 50 units, but in 2006 it chose to order a further 25 units which all were delivered by September 2008. AA Range = 8 km, AA Ceiling = 8 km, Speed = Mach 2.2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Air_Defense_Forces#Egyptian_Air_Defense_equipment

Egypt also operates 80 MIM-72 Chaparral. (AA Range = 9 km, AA Ceiling = 4 km, Speed = Mach 1.5) Possibly these could be adopted for use aboard ship by dismounting from the track cargo carrier of the M113 family.





See Taiwanese navy.





Likewide maybe the towed M167 VADS (20mm Vulcan Gatling), of which Egypt has 72










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptian_Air_Defense_Forces#Egyptian_Air_Defense_equipment

Still, I think Avenger offers best solution of these three.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Preparation of the graduation ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21, friend that is a very good list of equipment you are citing there..In a few day I am going to list exactly what Egypt is getting with the MIG's she ordered..


----------



## Gomig-21

Penguin said:


> The weapon system is controlled from the turret, there doesn't seem to be much equipment in the cab of the HUMVEE at all.



You're right, looks that way. Still seems like it would be a pain in the behind to pull just one of those things off and install it on the ship temporarily.



Penguin said:


> With a but of tweaking, it may be possible to have the Avenger turrets communicate with the ship's CMS.



That's where I think it would be a royal pain in the bumbooshka. Trying to rig it with the ship's onboard systems? Oooof lol.



Penguin said:


> Egypt also operates 80 MIM-72 Chaparral. (AA Range = 9 km, AA Ceiling = 4 km, Speed = Mach 1.5) Possibly these could be adopted for use aboard ship by dismounting from the track cargo carrier of the M113 family.



I've always thought the Chaparral looke like a toy. Those missile (while probably inert in many of the pics) look ridiculously similar to plastic scale model missiles. But 9km range and mach 1.5 is probably a last resort system. Maybe it's time for the Egyptian AD to replace these.



Penguin said:


> Likewide maybe the towed M167 VADS (20mm Vulcan Gatling), of which Egypt has 72



This is an absolute. The Egyptian Navy operates the Phalanx on several ships. They need gradual defensive layers on the Mistrals like any carrier (as you probably know better than I do.) A complete CIWS with missiles, automated Gatling guns and even manned MG's. If I had it my way, I'd have 4 Kashtan complete CIWS with missiles and their pair of automated guns per unit. 2 on the designated bow locations and 2 on the stern ones, if they can fit! lol. Then I would put 2, manned 50 cal guns at midship on port and starboard for protection against approaching small ships and even as a last defensive line. I'd arm the living daylights out of those 2 carriers and make any enemy pay the biggest price possible. 

It will be interesting to see what they end up using for escorts, the Ambassadors or the Buyans if they get them? Will they get new replenishing ships? I think there's only 1 right now. They need at least 2 for fuel and supplies. How they'll use the Ka-52k's when they show up? Should be fun to see. 



Penguin said:


> Still, I think Avenger offers best solution of these three.



Contrary to popular belief, as evidenced by all the billions of $ Egypt has spent in the last 4 years on new arms, it has plenty of cash and will end up buying a new Russian CIWS for the two carriers. They looked at the Chinese FL-3000N last year but apparently weren't interested. It's a decent CIWS but there's better.






Should be fun to see how things develop in the next few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@The Eagle - Above post #3710 (part 2) waiting for moderator approval please. Thx.


----------



## Penguin

Gomig-21 said:


> You're right, looks that way. Still seems like it would be a pain in the behind to pull just one of those things off and install it on the ship temporarily.


No, I don't think dismounting is involves much more that unbolting the turret-unit from the HUMVEE and lifting it to the desired location with a crane.



Gomig-21 said:


> That's where I think it would be a royal pain in the bumbooshka. Trying to rig it with the ship's onboard systems? Oooof lol.


All that is needed is getting cueing information to the firing units, which are otherwise autonomous. And feeding back results information (info from the firing units) to the CMS of the ship. As I have indicated, there do seem to be compatibilities with the FAAD C3I system used with the Avenger batteries and the ships' SENIT-9 CMS. Specifically in terms of the tactical data system and data link.



Gomig-21 said:


> I've always thought the Chaparral looke like a toy. Those missile (while probably inert in many of the pics) look ridiculously similar to plastic scale model missiles. But 9km range and mach 1.5 is probably a last resort system. Maybe it's time for the Egyptian AD to replace these.


In US-service, the Chapparal was replaced by Avenger.



Gomig-21 said:


> This is an absolute. The Egyptian Navy operates the Phalanx on several ships. They need gradual defensive layers on the Mistrals like any carrier (as you probably know better than I do.) A complete CIWS with missiles, automated Gatling guns and even manned MG's.


VADS is not at all the same as Phalanx CIWS, although both use the same 20mm gatling gun. VADS is much simpler. In US-service, VADS (both in towed version and M113-mounted version) was replaced by Avenger. The Israeli's still use the M113-mounted version, refitted with a pod of 4 Stinger MANPADs and equipped upgraded tracking system and the ability to share information with local high-power radar (Machbet).








Gomig-21 said:


> If I had it my way, I'd have 4 Kashtan complete CIWS with missiles and their pair of automated guns per unit. 2 on the designated bow locations and 2 on the stern ones, if they can fit! lol. Then I would put 2, manned 50 cal guns at midship on port and starboard for protection against approaching small ships and even as a last defensive line. I'd arm the living daylights out of those 2 carriers and make any enemy pay the biggest price possible.



This may seem nice, but pics like the one below do not show the (fairly big) underdeck portion of the system.





You'ld need to have 1 deck deep space available below the gun





Even the pic like the one above does not show another (fairly big) underdeck portion of the system, namely the housings containing the reloading mechnism and 2 missile magazines (total 2x16=32 missile reloads).






What you really want on these ships is something without any deck penetration!

Let's look as ENS Anwar El Sadat for a moment...
Note the there is a deckhouse for penetrating armament at starboard front (intended for AK630) and an open space on port front (intended for Gibka pedestal mounted MANPADS). This layout is mirrored at the stern. In addition, there appears to be a mounting for a gun in the forward deckhouse (in fron of bridg/island), something we don't find in the deckhousing to the rear.











You have to consider that, with few exceptions, Egyptian navy's main units either are US sourced (ex-USN Knox, ex-USN Perry) or European sourced (French FREMM & GOWIND, ex-Spanish Descubierta). From a logistics point of view, that means Russian or Chinese systems are less desirable, as not used on most ships.

'Cheap and cheerfull' options would be to dismount two Avenger firing units from their HUMVEEs and install one portside bow and one starboard side stern. Next, take turrets from two M163 VADS and install in starboard side bow and port side stern deckhousings. You could install either a 76mm Oto Melara cannon or a Phalanx CIWS forward of the bridge and put 2x4 Harpoon on the deckhouse behind the bridge and stack. This would require the least investment in arms, assure a good degree of weapons commonality though could involve some challenges integrating the weapons with the CMS.

Alternatively you could also put Phalanx on port bow and starboard stern position and use the other 2 positions either to put e.g. decoy/chaff/flare launchers, or - if you have money to burn - a 21 round RAM launcher. Have a 76mm forward of the bridge and 2x4 Harpoon behind it, using those superstructures. I think this would be my preferred option.

But how about a French oriented version: a 6-round SANDRAL launcher port front and starboard rear and a Narwhal 20mm on starboard front and port rear, 16 VL Mica forward of the Bridge and 2x4 MM40 Block 3 behind the bridge in/on the respective deckhouses. This would be most compatible with the newest surface ships of EN.

Russian oriented version: a GIBKA launcher port front and starboard rear and a AK630 on starboard front and port rear, a Naval Tor M2 forward and behind the Bridge and, room permitting, 2x4 AShM e.g. Uran or Club behind the bridge in/on the respective deckhouses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Looking at the deckhouse in front of the bridge, I wonder if the Russians intended to fit a 100mm gun or maybe even 130mm on their Mistrals, for firesupport. Like in their own Lavina design:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Penguin said:


> On the regular Mistral's of the French navy:
> Information from the ship's sensors is centralised in the SENIT system (_Système d'Exploitation Navale des Informations Tactiques_, "System for Naval Usage of Tactical Information"), a derivative of the US Navy's Naval Tactical Data System (NTDS). Problems in the development of the SENIT 9 revision contributed to the one-year delay in the delivery of the two ships. SENIT 9 is based around Thales' tri-dimensional MRR3D-NG Multi Role Radar, which operates on the C band and incorporates IFF capabilities. SENIT 9 can also be connected to NATO data exchange formats through Link 11,* Link 16* and Link 22.



I find it fascinating that the French were willing to give the Russians the SENIT-9 with data ink 11, 22 & 16! You would think that American and NATO based data links would not be shared with the Russians.



Penguin said:


> France will transfer a number of sensitive technologies to Russia along with Mistral ships to be purchased by Russia, including the SENIT-9 tactical combat information system installed on the helicopter carriers.



So it's safe to assume SENIT-9 is still in the 2 Egyptian Mistrals. Very interesting as to how the Ka-52K's will works with SENIT-9? They must've been planning to integrate the helos to work within that system.



Penguin said:


> You'ld need to have 1 deck deep space available below the gun



Indeed. That was why I said "if it fits!" 



Penguin said:


> Even the pic like the one above does not show another (fairly big) underdeck portion of the system, namely the housings containing the reloading mechnism and 2 missile magazines (total 2x16=32 missile reloads).



There still might be enough room below, even without the elevated deckhouse, no?



Penguin said:


> Let's look as ENS Anwar El Sadat for a moment...
> Note the there is a deckhouse for penetrating armament at starboard front (intended for AK630) and an open space on port front (intended for Gibka pedestal mounted MANPADS).



I did notice the difference in the starboard and port locations. Since the starboard one has the elevated deckhouse, that might be suitable for the Kashtan, while the port location doesn't. Not having the elevated deck looks like it would restrict field of view a little bit. You'd want something that can turn at least 130 degrees to stern. This might be a challenge for that spot. Hard to tell, though.



Penguin said:


> Looking at the deckhouse in front of the bridge, I wonder if the Russians intended to fit a 100mm gun or maybe even 130mm on their Mistrals, for firesupport. Like in their own Lavina design:This layout is mirrored at the stern. In addition, there appears to be a mounting for a gun in the forward deckhouse (in fron of bridg/island), something we don't find in the deckhousing to the rear.



Are you talking about that circular platform on top of the deck?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Gomig-21 said:


> I find it fascinating that the French were willing to give the Russians the SENIT-9 with data ink 11, 12 & 16! You would think that American and NATO based data links would not be shared with the Russians.
> 
> So it's safe to assume SENIT-9 is still in the 2 Egyptian Mistrals. Very interesting as to how the Ka-52K's will works with SENIT-9? They must've been planning to integrate the helos to work within that system.


I don't know. All I said is IF ... THEN.




Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. That was why I said "if it fits!"


Yeah but Ak630 just needs half a deck while Palma a full deck's worth of depth.



Gomig-21 said:


> There still might be enough room below, even without the elevated deckhouse, no?


In principle, every space but the elevated deckhouse will alrady have some function. Question is whether that can be moved or missed.



Gomig-21 said:


> I did notice the difference in the starboard and port locations. Since the starboard one has the elevated deckhouse, that might be suitable for the Kashtan, while the port location doesn't.


Kashtan or similar ONLY WITHOUT MISSILE RELOADING DEVICE. Missiles would be stored vertically in a caroussel. Missiles alone are 2560 mm in length.



Gomig-21 said:


> Are you talking about that circular platform on top of the deck?


On the island structure, forward of the bridge, there is what appears to be a circular gunbase visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Frogman said:


> Egyptian Air Force F16
> 
> View attachment 406823
> View attachment 406824
> View attachment 406825
> View attachment 406826
> View attachment 406827
> View attachment 406828
> View attachment 406829
> View attachment 406830



The reason what I understand and some one can correct me, for having special marking ( red tail and wings as well) on Egyptian aircraft is to distinguish from same type of Ac flown by other regional af like iaf

I think it was in AFM but not sure


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 413044


The beauty looks fantastic..

PS: the Russians said on many occasions that they can integrate any western system with theirs and vis-versa..On Demand (meaning if you're ready to pay for it)..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> Gomig-21, friend that is a very good list of equipment you are citing there..In a few day I am going to list exactly what Egypt is getting with the MIG's she ordered..



Why wait a few days? Bring it, habibi. This is much better to argue technical details instead of the animosity! 
BTW, just FYI, don't include TVC as missing on the Egyptian MiG-35s. TVC is offered as an option for export models and isn't standard. Not even sure if the RuAF will be getting it on theirs.



Penguin said:


> In principle, every space but the elevated deckhouse will alrady have some function. Question is whether that can be moved or missed



Agreed. If it's empty space then it's needed for other things and if not, there's pipes, conduits, wiring, welded framing, things of that sort would certainly be in the way.



Penguin said:


> On the island structure, forward of the bridge, there is what appears to be a circular gunbase visible.



I did notice that and your guess seems correct. As long as whatever gun ends up there doesn't rotate 180 deg. and take the bridge & island out. 



The SC said:


> The beauty looks fantastic..










The SC said:


> PS: the Russians said on many occasions that they can integrate any western system with theirs and vis-versa..On Demand (meaning if you're ready to pay for it)..



At first I thought it was very strange that the French were selling the Mistrals to the Russians with SENIT-9, but then they would still need the actual data links to connect to NATO or American systems. So maybe they weren't necessarily handing them access. Whether the Russians can access and integrate NATO or American data links...not sure. You believe them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Why wait a few days? Bring it, habibi. This is much better to argue technical details instead of the animosity!
> BTW, just FYI, don't include TVC as missing on the Egyptian MiG-35s. TVC is offered as an option for export models and isn't standard. Not even sure if the RuAF will be getting it on theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was very strange that the French were selling the Mistrals to the Russians with SENIT-9, but then they would still need the actual data links to connect to NATO or American systems. So maybe they weren't necessarily handing them access. Whether the Russians can access and integrate NATO or American data links...not sure. You believe them?


The full list was already provided on a thread posted in the Arab defense section.. nothing new up till now, only that the AESA radar will be ready this summer and go through tests instead of being ready in 2019..

i think they were talking about weapons integration, avionics...etc
If one can get western tech, the Russians can integrate it on their platforms.. the data links, well, the customers can get them on their own after the delivery, depending on how close they are to the West..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Al-Sisi will open the military base "Mohammed Najib" the largest in the Middle East tomorrow .. Built on 18 thousand acres .. Including 1155 vital facilities and 72 fields of training and dozens of fields for shooting of all kinds .. And securing the Dabaa project and the oil fields are the most important objectives..

Mohammed Najib military base








































طفرة حقيقية تشهدها القوات المسلحة في إطار الإستراتيجية الحالية للتحديث والتطوير الشامل 

_______________________________________________________________

ثُعد قاعدة " محمد نجيب " أضخم قاعدة عسكرية في الشرق الأوسط وإفريقيا والمقامة على مساحة 18 ألف فدان، نظرا لما تُمثّله من أهمية استراتيجية قصوى لتأمين مناطق " غرب الإسكندرية " - " الساحل اشمالي " التي تشمل " محطة الضبعة النووية " ( تتسع إلى 32 مقاعلاً نووياً ) وحقول البترول وميناء مرسى الحمراء ( مركز رئيسي للتصدير ) ومدينة العلمين الجديدة ( مدينة مليونية سياحية بها مقر حكم مُصغّر صيفي ) وغيرها من المناطق شديدة الحيوية، الداخلة في نطاق اختصاص المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية، وذلك بالتعاون مع الأسطول الشمالي المصري والقوات الجوية وقوات الدفاع الجوي.

تساعد القاعدة فى الحد من التحركات العسكرية وإجراءات الفتح الاستراتيجى فى ظل التكدسات المرورية داخل مدينة الإسكندرية فضلا عن كونها تمثل قاعدة للتدريب المشترك مع الدول الشقيقة والصديقة ( مناورة حُماة الصداقة مع القوات الروسية - مناورات التجم الساطع مع القوات الأمريكية وعدد من الدول الصديقة والشقيقة )، يتوافر بها كافة الإمكانيات بشكل حضارى متطور.

أما المنطقة الغربية العسكرية فقد كان من نصيبها قاعدة " براني " لحماية مصالج الدولة المصرية والأمن القومي في الاتجاه الاستراتيجي الغربي من كافة أعمال التسرّب للعناصر الإرهابية وتهريب الأسلحة والمخدرات، وكذا حماية وتأمين المصالح الحيوية في تلك المنطقة وعلى رأسها مدينة وميناء جرجوب بغرب مطروح التي ستتحول إلى مركز إقتصادي متكامل يحوي منطقة صناعية ومنطقة خدمات لوجيستية ومراكز للسياحة العالمية. 

أعمال التطوير والإنشاءات الإدراية ومناطق الإيواء امتدت كذلك لتشمل تشكيلات الجيشين الثاني والثالث الميدانيين :

- في الجيش الثالث الميدانى تم إنشاء مدينة سكنية جديدة للفرقة الرابعة المدرعة ، تضم العديد من المنشآت الإدارية والمرافق والتى تم تصميمها وتجهيزها هندسيا وإداريا وفقا لاعلى المستويات مع الاهتمام بالجانب المعنوى والبدني للفرد المقاتل من خلال الملاعب وصالات الإعداد البدني وأعمال التنسيق الحضاري.

- في نطاق الجيش الثاني الميداني تضمن التطوير أعمال الإنشاء والتحديث الشامل لجميع منشآت الفرقة السابعة مشاة ميكانيكي ، وامتد ليشمل بناء المئات من المنشآت الجديدة من المبانى التخصصية والإدارية وأماكن الإيواء ومناطق تمركز الأسلحة والمعدات لحمايتها من العوامل الجوية، وكذلك ميادين التدريب والمنشآت الرياضية والترفيهية للوحدات الفرعية والصغرى، التابعة للفرقة.

أعمال التطوير والتحديث الجارية على قدم وساق بالقوات المسلحة، لا تقتصر فقط على انظمة التسليح والقتال والتدريب ، بل وتمتد إلى إنشاء القواعد العسكرية وتطوير وتوسعة القواعد الحالية ، وإنشاء وإقامة المباني الإدارية ومراكز التدريب وأماكن الإيواء وغيرها من الإنشاءات الحيوية للقوات المسلحة ، والتي تخدم استراتيجية التحديث والتطوير التي تخدم الأمن القومي المصري طبقا للتهديدات المحيطة على مختلف الاتجاهات الاستراتيحية للدولة.

صفحة :بوابة الدفاع المصرية

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Goming-21, I am waiting for the source to return from The Russian arms expo...
Just want to share info, with you that is all..not a pissing contest


----------



## Frogman

khanasifm said:


> The reason what I understand and some one can correct me, for having special marking ( red tail and wings as well) on Egyptian aircraft is to distinguish from same type of Ac flown by other regional af like iaf
> 
> I think it was in AFM but not sure



Yes, visual differentiation markings for within visual range both in combat situations (anti-fratricide) and while working with allies who operate the same type of aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> Goming-21, I am waiting for the source to return from The Russian arms expo...
> Just want to share info, with you that is all..not a pissing contest



Ok, glad to hear that and looking forward to it. BTW, I have huge respect for the main ForcesDZ guys. 



khanasifm said:


> The reason what I understand and some one can correct me, for having special marking ( red tail and wings as well) on Egyptian aircraft is to distinguish from same type of Ac flown by other regional af like iaf



Those day-glo patches are nothing but silly. The EAF should mandate getting rid of them and put fresh paint or even a terrific camo scheme on all of them. They don't give any enemy any sort of advantage since the primary focus in A2A combat is BVR, so visual identification is useless in that regard. As far as WVR, if you need help (as a fighter jet pilot) to identify who you're dogfighting in this manner, you should find another profession, especially an enemy who is supposedly well equipped and trained. None of any potential enemies have them so why should the EAF have them? None of the allied partners performing missions with the same aircraft have them either so why the EAF? Time for those to disappear. 

As for within the EAF itself, if it does in fact have an effective and working IFF system between the platforms themselves (especially within the F-16 fleet), then it certainly shouldn't need them.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The first Egyptian Corvette Gowind-2500, which is named Al-Fatih 971 in France

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mucahit

The SC said:


>



Looks great, Egypt has big potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



The new Mohammad Naguib military base is very impressive. It's pretty much almost a self sufficient city, minus a few things. The targeting ranges are pretty cool with popping and moving targets etc. The opening ceremony was fun to watch, some stuff is a bit silly lol like the rolling body builders stage trucks but that's us, Egyptians.  And man, the marching band needs some serious practice lol. Otherwise, terrific stuff.

The K-8 Silver Stars aerial display never disappoints. I like the "whistle" of that engine as the solos flew by the dignitaries. Great sounding jet. Those guys are excellent.

Some pics from the incredible base.





























"Ka" does have a Pharaohnic tone to it. 52nd Dynasty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The new Mohammad Naguib military base is very impressive. It's pretty much almost a self sufficient city, minus a few things. The targeting ranges are pretty cool with popping and moving targets etc. The opening ceremony was fun to watch, some stuff is a bit silly lol like the rolling body builders stage trucks but that's us, Egyptians.  And man, the marching band needs some serious practice lol. Otherwise, terrific stuff.
> 
> The K-8 Silver Stars aerial display never disappoints. I like the "whistle" of that engine as the solos flew by the dignitaries. Great sounding jet. Those guys are excellent.
> 
> Some pics from the incredible base.
> 
> View attachment 413860
> View attachment 413861
> 
> 
> View attachment 413862
> 
> 
> View attachment 413863
> 
> 
> View attachment 413864
> 
> 
> View attachment 413866
> 
> 
> "Ka" does have a Pharaohnic tone to it. 52nd Dynasty.


It is true, the Aerial show was the most impressive.. The bodybuilders were Al Saeqa guys, pretty cool but could be skipped.. The Music band should come up with better music.. I loved the Music in the Aerial show..
The base is 75+ square kilometers.. quite impressive..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Egypt receives 2 more Rafale fighters 

aasm bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The two new single seat EM's. (Click images for high res.)
















Another new pic of 811


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Armed Forces Chief of Staff Mahmoud Hegazi and Chief of the Hellenic National Defense General Staff (HNDGS) Evangelos Apostolakis attended on Thursday the main phase of the Egyptian-Greek military drills, code-named "Medusa 2017".




























Stills from the video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mekawy

Aligators





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

So according to this article and video, Alexander Mikheev of Rosoboronexport at MAKS 2017 was asked by this guy what exactly is the MiG model that Egypt is getting. His answer is in Russian in the video but this is supposedly the translation, and apparently this MiG is something between the MiG-29M/M2 and the MiG-35, but it's neither!? 

*Source: https://www.menadefense.net/2017/07/22/video-mig-35-egyptien-fin-mythe/* 

*VIDEO. Mig 35 Egyptian: the end of the myth!*






Mig 29 M2 or Mig 35? the Egyptian Air Force, who is about to receive its first fulcrums* kept the mystery.* That ho has not been the case of social networks where real information war took place between the supporters of the idea that the order concerned Mig 35 and those who felt that he could not act Of Mig 29M2.

During our visit to the MAKS Air Show organized by Rostec, we had the opportunity to see the MIG 35 closely, to attend the event of its launch and to ask questions to different officials.

*First of all, the Russians, whether they are RSK Mig, Rostech, Rosoboronexport or elsewhere, are all formal, the Mig 35 will only be ready and will be delivered to its first customer within 18 to 24 Months according to the testing schedule. So there was not in 2015 when the contract between Russia and Egypt was signed for the delivery of 46 Mig hunters. This will be confirmed by M Mikheev, CEO of Rosoboronexport, affirming (see video) that a first tranche of the Mig 29M2 supply contract has been delivered to the Egyptian Air Force.*

*What about the Mig 35? No, according to Alexander Mikheev, Egypt is a serious candidate for this model after it is proposed for export. The latter insists however that the difference between the two planes is great and that the Mig 35 is much better than the model delivered to Egypt.*

Nevertheless, in off, a Russian official will give us interesting details about the Egyptian contract. *First, the Egyptian Mig 29 is different from the Mig 29M2 already built, it has more modern equipment because many components have become obsolete.* *For example the on-board computer is more powerful, the 3 MFD of the pilot are more recent and the HUD is more modern*. The radar remains the same and the total capacities are similar to those of Mig 29M2 or even Mig 29SMT.
*
The capabilities of the Mig 29 that will be received by Egypt are great and is considered to be very effective to make missions of police of the sky or missions of interception. *Moreover, its price is very competitive compared to that of the Su 30 or that of the F16. *Unfortunately, it has no air-ground capability other than the release of guided TV, radar or inertial bombs and missiles because it does not have a laser designator.

It has the latest version of the RD33 engine, the MK which is not vector thrust. The radar is higher than that of the Zhuk M of the Mig 29 SMT, but is not considered EASA. This would be a modern derivative of Zhuk FE, which would have a greater accuracy than the 120 km of detection of the Zhuk M and would carry up to 140 km.*

Russian engineers reportedly used new materials to reduce the radar reflection on the Mig 29M2 delivered to Egypt as well as an anti-radio electric treatment of the canopy. *The fuselage remains the same as that of the conventional Mig 29 set by a modification of the air inlets.

It is capable of firing long range RVV-AE and R27 R1 and T1 missiles, short range R73 Ir missiles, firing KH 29, 31, 35 and 31P missiles, as well as various unguided bombs and rockets.*

According to our contact would have one of the best versions of the Mig 29.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So we knew it didn't have TVC and that is an option according to MiG corporation and not standard on the MiG-35.

But is has no air to ground capability other than guided TV or inertial bombs because it doesn't have a laser designator? 

We knew the radar wasn't the Zhuk-AE, but according to this fella it's a better (or "higher" as he said) version of the Zhuk-ME and a derivative of the Zhuk-FE with greater accuracy up to 120-140km.

The feuselage is exactly that of the MiG-35, I'm not sure what he's referring to with the air inlet modifications.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So according to this article and video, Alexander Mikheev of Rosoboronexport at MAKS 2017 was asked by this guy what exactly is the MiG model that Egypt is getting. His answer is in Russian in the video but this is supposedly the translation, and apparently this MiG is something between the MiG-29M/M2 and the MiG-35, but it's neither!?
> 
> *Source: https://www.menadefense.net/2017/07/22/video-mig-35-egyptien-fin-mythe/*
> 
> *VIDEO. Mig 35 Egyptian: the end of the myth!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mig 29 M2 or Mig 35? the Egyptian Air Force, who is about to receive its first fulcrums* kept the mystery.* That ho has not been the case of social networks where real information war took place between the supporters of the idea that the order concerned Mig 35 and those who felt that he could not act Of Mig 29M2.
> 
> During our visit to the MAKS Air Show organized by Rostec, we had the opportunity to see the MIG 35 closely, to attend the event of its launch and to ask questions to different officials.
> 
> *First of all, the Russians, whether they are RSK Mig, Rostech, Rosoboronexport or elsewhere, are all formal, the Mig 35 will only be ready and will be delivered to its first customer within 18 to 24 Months according to the testing schedule. So there was not in 2015 when the contract between Russia and Egypt was signed for the delivery of 46 Mig hunters. This will be confirmed by M Mikheev, CEO of Rosoboronexport, affirming (see video) that a first tranche of the Mig 29M2 supply contract has been delivered to the Egyptian Air Force.*
> 
> *What about the Mig 35? No, according to Alexander Mikheev, Egypt is a serious candidate for this model after it is proposed for export. The latter insists however that the difference between the two planes is great and that the Mig 35 is much better than the model delivered to Egypt.*
> 
> Nevertheless, in off, a Russian official will give us interesting details about the Egyptian contract. *First, the Egyptian Mig 29 is different from the Mig 29M2 already built, it has more modern equipment because many components have become obsolete.* *For example the on-board computer is more powerful, the 3 MFD of the pilot are more recent and the HUD is more modern*. The radar remains the same and the total capacities are similar to those of Mig 29M2 or even Mig 29SMT.
> *
> The capabilities of the Mig 29 that will be received by Egypt are great and is considered to be very effective to make missions of police of the sky or missions of interception. *Moreover, its price is very competitive compared to that of the Su 30 or that of the F16. *Unfortunately, it has no air-ground capability other than the release of guided TV, radar or inertial bombs and missiles because it does not have a laser designator.
> 
> It has the latest version of the RD33 engine, the MK which is not vector thrust. The radar is higher than that of the Zhuk M of the Mig 29 SMT, but is not considered EASA. This would be a modern derivative of Zhuk FE, which would have a greater accuracy than the 120 km of detection of the Zhuk M and would carry up to 140 km.*
> 
> Russian engineers reportedly used new materials to reduce the radar reflection on the Mig 29M2 delivered to Egypt as well as an anti-radio electric treatment of the canopy. *The fuselage remains the same as that of the conventional Mig 29 set by a modification of the air inlets.
> 
> It is capable of firing long range RVV-AE and R27 R1 and T1 missiles, short range R73 Ir missiles, firing KH 29, 31, 35 and 31P missiles, as well as various unguided bombs and rockets.*
> 
> According to our contact would have one of the best versions of the Mig 29.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So we knew it didn't have TVC and that is an option according to MiG corporation and not standard on the MiG-35.
> 
> But is has no air to ground capability other than guided TV or inertial bombs because it doesn't have a laser designator?
> 
> We knew the radar wasn't the Zhuk-AE, but according to this fella it's a better (or "higher" as he said) version of the Zhuk-ME and a derivative of the Zhuk-FE with greater accuracy up to 120-140km.
> 
> The feuselage is exactly that of the MiG-35, I'm not sure what he's referring to with the air inlet modifications.


MIG 29 Block 52..waiting for Mig-35 viper..

"In addition to the IRST, the MiG-29s ordered by Egypt will be equipped with the PPK targeting pod comprising thermal imager/TV systems and laser rangefinders allowing the employment of not only precision-guided munitions (PGM), e.g. bombs and missiles carrying TV or laser homing heads, but also ‘dumb’ munitions with a circular error probable (CEP) of tens of centimeters.

The OLS-UE and PPK have been developed and manufactured by the same company - Precision Instrument Systems, a subsidiary of the Roscosmos State Corporation.

The Russian Aerospace Force’s (RusAF) fleet of MiG-29s is equipped with IRSTs too, but the latter are rather a means of dogfighting, a RusAF officer says. According to the source, *the IRST designed for the Egyptian MiG-29s both feeds TV and IR imagery to a display in the cockpit and, if need be, ‘paints’ the target using the integral laser rangefinder that creates a laser spot invisible to the naked eye but quite visible to homing PGMs.* _(Emphasis added—Ed.)"
_
http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...an-mig_29s-to-have-latest-irst,-ew-suite.html

On the possibility of supply Egypt modernized MiG-29 (sometimes referred to as the MiG-35) speak for a long time, says the manager of the enterprise aviation industry, several times publicly stated this MiG CEO Sergei Korotkov.
*https://goo.gl/6kKBCP
*
At the same time there is a good chance that in the future the volume of orders will increase, for example, due to the imminent signing of the Russian-Egyptian contract for 46 fighters MiG-35 the total amount of about $ 2 billion and the willingness of the Russian Federation Air Force to start in 2018 the hiring of at least 30 units of modernized* MiG -35S
https://goo.gl/EsbHpQ
*
In January, a Russian military journalist at the Interfax news agency announced that the MiG president said that the company decided to drop the Mig-29M / M2 assignation and become Mig-35.
*https://goo.gl/BrKv6E
*

This is the source for *52* Migs

"Some African media reported that Egypt bought 50 MiG-29M / M2 fighters of Russian production, said "military parity" with reference to altair.com.pl (April 12). Egypt will receive 46 MiG-29M single and six double MiG-29M2. The first information appeared in February, but had no details. A preliminary agreement was signed between the Ministry of Defense of Egypt and the Russian agency "Rooboroneksport" in April 2015. The first two aircraft will be handed over to the Egyptian Air Force (Al-Qūwāt al-Gawwīyä al -Misrīyä) until the end of the year, the supply of aircraft to be completed by 2020, said Deputy Director General of RAC MiG Aleksey Beskibalov. In 2015, Egypt has bought Russian arms for a total of US $ 5 billion, including SAM "Buk M2E" and "Antey-2500" (C-300B), 46 Ka-52 helicopters." Military Parity
*
Источник: https://translate.googleusercontent...ko.ru/&usg=ALkJrhiS4oNVYe6JM8K-vahLJ-IAbO2RfQ ВТС «БАСТИОН» A.V.Karpenk


Zhuk-MSF (Export Designation Zhuk-MSFE) former N031 Sokol series
N031 Sokol series were originally separate radar family from Zhuk family. But were relabeled under "Zhuk" label. Offered for Sukhoi family and also as an alternative radar for the MiG-31 interceptor as opposed to the standard N007 Zaslon radar.[12] Sokol/Zhuk-MFSE use Phazotron's unique radial distribution arrangement in the backplane waveguide feed, and proprietary radiating element placement. The Zhuk-MFSE offers detection performance up to 180 km vs a 5 m2 RCS target with up to 30 targets tracked and up to 6 attacked at once in air-to-air mode. The radar has a weight of 305 kg. The radar uses a PESA antenna, which has a diameter of 980 mm with a peak power output of 8 kW with 16 carrier frequencies.[13] Sokol/Zhuk-MF is also frequency agile with LPI and anti-ECM features.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhuk_(radar)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> MIG 29 Block 52..waiting for Mig-35 viper..



Yeah, it's the MiG-34.5. 



The SC said:


> the IRST designed for the Egyptian MiG-29s both feeds TV and IR imagery to a display in the cockpit and, if need be, ‘paints’ the target using the integral laser rangefinder that creates a laser spot invisible to the naked eye but quite visible to homing PGMs.



So it does have a laser designator, lol. I thought that video was funny.
I hope they order as many as they can, now that they committed to it.



mekawy said:


> Aligators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


 
Sounds very loud. You would think double rotors would produce double the sound, it seems like it!
Sounds louder than the thumping of a Blackhawk or Apache. Nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glass

Whats the plans for egyptian armed forces by 2020 ? What do u plan to add and what do u plan to retire.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equipment_of_the_Egyptian_Army#Vehicles


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ That list hasn't been updated in a while. 



























Agusta AW139, not seen very often.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Egypt to receive second 209 class submarine from Germany tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

*Second Type 209 sub handed over to Egypt*

The Egyptian Navy took delivery of _S 42_ (864), the second of four Type 209/1400 submarines, at the ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS) yard in Kiel on 8 August, the Egyptian Ministry of Defence announced.





The second Type 209 submarine ordered by Egypt is handed over at the TKMS yard in Kiel on 8 August 2017. (Egyptian Ministry of Defence)

The first submarine _S 41_ (861) was handed over in December 2016, arrived at its base in Alexandria in April, and participated in the ‘Medusa 2017’ exercise held with the Hellenic Navy in August.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(91 of 100 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/72972/second-type-209-sub-handed-over-to-egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The new Egyptian octagon (military entity)*











The project was launched in May 2016 and will be completed in May 2018. It is being implemented by: Arab Contractors - Sayak - Shorouq.











In response to the expected inquiries regarding the buildings are separate and are not connected to each other: Modern military installations are connected to a network of underground passages and tunnels to be reinforced and protected from bombs and missiles, especially vital structures that may contain command and control centers and operating rooms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> View attachment 417312



T-98 Kombat with Estonia ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Looking forward to Bright Star next month. It's been a long time. I remember the 1st one back in 1980 in Egypt. I was a young lad and many of you weren't even born then looool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The new Egyptian octagon (military entity): one unit look
*







Al-Watan newspaper reported Thursday that the Arab Organization for Industrialization will begin production of the T-98 Kombat armored vehicle within weeks, *with a local manufacturing rate of 70%* in cooperation with a European country (Estonia).





It's likely for the army and the police..

And also for overseas marketing as it is very suitable for African and Arab countries..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> *The new Egyptian octagon (military entity)*
> 
> View attachment 417307
> 
> 
> View attachment 417308
> 
> 
> The project was launched in May 2016 and will be completed in May 2018. It is being implemented by: Arab Contractors - Sayak - Shorouq.
> 
> View attachment 417309
> 
> 
> View attachment 417310
> 
> 
> In response to the expected inquiries regarding the buildings are separate and are not connected to each other: Modern military installations are connected to a network of underground passages and tunnels to be reinforced and protected from bombs and missiles, especially vital structures that may contain command and control centers and operating rooms.


I can't understand the picture the first picture suggests that there are several buildings of same shape or there is only one building ? @Frogman


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> I can't understand the picture the first picture suggests that there are several buildings of same shape or there is only one building ? @Frogman


8 buildings.. plus 2 in the center of the Octagon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian F-16 pilot in the backseat of a Kuwaiti F/A-18D during Yarmouk 3 joint air training exercise.
Few more pics here: http://www.kuna.net.kw/ArticleDetails.aspx?id=2628952&Language=en

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

The gear is improving slowly but at least they are doing it #notgonnacomplain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Indeed.. it looks like " made to order" depending on the intended terrain of operations..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Egyptian-Kuwaiti Air Exercise «Yarmouk-3»

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egyptian-Kuwaiti Air Exercise «Yarmouk-3»



@ 2:04 did they buzz the tower?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> @ 2:04 did they buzz the tower?


Incredible moves.. shows the mastery of the fighters by the pilots.. it seems almost easy to fly the f-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Incredible moves.. shows the mastery of the fighters by the pilots.. it seems almost easy to fly the f-16s



Looks like a lot of the aerial footage including that close part was filmed with a drone!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Very Important_ The training of the first batch of Egyptian Air Force engineers and technicians to manage the operation and maintenance of the Ka-52 alligator helicopters has been completed






For 10 Pilots and 24 technical and engineering experts

According to the terms of the contract, the Russian side must train 30 pilots and more than 70 specialized Egyptian technicians in Russia

*.http://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/4487881*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC




----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> View attachment 419646


What is the role that can play this unarmed tub?


----------



## Gomig-21

Mi-8, Mi-17 and Blackhawks.






Dedicated EW Sea King.






















MRAP's and AIVs numbers and quality are improving and looking really good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Sources that confirm Egypt is procuring the Mig-35 and not Mig-29 M-M2:

http://goo.gl/CWR2uo
https://arabic.rt.com/…/799712-%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9
http://www.akhbarak.net/…/15266126-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%82
http://arabic.sputniknews.com/mili…/20151109/1016292797.html
https://ar.wikipedia.org/…/%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%83%D9%88%D9%8A%D
http://www.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/476388.aspx
http://www.migavia.ru/…/543-my-obezopasilis-ot-katastrofich
https://arabic.rt.com/…/799712-%D9%85%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9
http://arabic.sputniknews.com/mili…/20151109/1016292797.html
http://www.vedomosti.ru/…/621989-mi-obezopasilis-katastrofi
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1686157.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

EAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> So according to this article and video, Alexander Mikheev of Rosoboronexport at MAKS 2017 was asked by this guy what exactly is the MiG model that Egypt is getting. His answer is in Russian in the video but this is supposedly the translation, and apparently this MiG is something between the MiG-29M/M2 and the MiG-35, but it's neither!?
> 
> *Source: https://www.menadefense.net/2017/07/22/video-mig-35-egyptien-fin-mythe/*
> 
> *VIDEO. Mig 35 Egyptian: the end of the myth!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mig 29 M2 or Mig 35? the Egyptian Air Force, who is about to receive its first fulcrums* kept the mystery.* That ho has not been the case of social networks where real information war took place between the supporters of the idea that the order concerned Mig 35 and those who felt that he could not act Of Mig 29M2.
> 
> During our visit to the MAKS Air Show organized by Rostec, we had the opportunity to see the MIG 35 closely, to attend the event of its launch and to ask questions to different officials.
> 
> *First of all, the Russians, whether they are RSK Mig, Rostech, Rosoboronexport or elsewhere, are all formal, the Mig 35 will only be ready and will be delivered to its first customer within 18 to 24 Months according to the testing schedule. So there was not in 2015 when the contract between Russia and Egypt was signed for the delivery of 46 Mig hunters. This will be confirmed by M Mikheev, CEO of Rosoboronexport, affirming (see video) that a first tranche of the Mig 29M2 supply contract has been delivered to the Egyptian Air Force.*
> 
> *What about the Mig 35? No, according to Alexander Mikheev, Egypt is a serious candidate for this model after it is proposed for export. The latter insists however that the difference between the two planes is great and that the Mig 35 is much better than the model delivered to Egypt.*
> 
> Nevertheless, in off, a Russian official will give us interesting details about the Egyptian contract. *First, the Egyptian Mig 29 is different from the Mig 29M2 already built, it has more modern equipment because many components have become obsolete.* *For example the on-board computer is more powerful, the 3 MFD of the pilot are more recent and the HUD is more modern*. The radar remains the same and the total capacities are similar to those of Mig 29M2 or even Mig 29SMT.
> *
> The capabilities of the Mig 29 that will be received by Egypt are great and is considered to be very effective to make missions of police of the sky or missions of interception. *Moreover, its price is very competitive compared to that of the Su 30 or that of the F16. *Unfortunately, it has no air-ground capability other than the release of guided TV, radar or inertial bombs and missiles because it does not have a laser designator.
> 
> It has the latest version of the RD33 engine, the MK which is not vector thrust. The radar is higher than that of the Zhuk M of the Mig 29 SMT, but is not considered EASA. This would be a modern derivative of Zhuk FE, which would have a greater accuracy than the 120 km of detection of the Zhuk M and would carry up to 140 km.*
> 
> Russian engineers reportedly used new materials to reduce the radar reflection on the Mig 29M2 delivered to Egypt as well as an anti-radio electric treatment of the canopy. *The fuselage remains the same as that of the conventional Mig 29 set by a modification of the air inlets.
> 
> It is capable of firing long range RVV-AE and R27 R1 and T1 missiles, short range R73 Ir missiles, firing KH 29, 31, 35 and 31P missiles, as well as various unguided bombs and rockets.*
> 
> According to our contact would have one of the best versions of the Mig 29.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> So we knew it didn't have TVC and that is an option according to MiG corporation and not standard on the MiG-35.
> 
> But is has no air to ground capability other than guided TV or inertial bombs because it doesn't have a laser designator?
> 
> We knew the radar wasn't the Zhuk-AE, but according to this fella it's a better (or "higher" as he said) version of the Zhuk-ME and a derivative of the Zhuk-FE with greater accuracy up to 120-140km.
> 
> The feuselage is exactly that of the MiG-35, I'm not sure what he's referring to with the air inlet modifications.


You could have added Menadefense.net was the source?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> You could have added Menadefense.net was the source?



I did, look carefully, the source is right after the first paragraph.

@Amir_Pharaoh @Frogman @MICA @The SC @Hell NO @mekawy or any others, is there any confirmation of the Russian rumors that there are already 3 Ka-52's delivered and are actually in Egypt? They're also claiming that 15 will be delivered by the end of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I did, look carefully, the source is right after the first paragraph.
> 
> @Amir_Pharaoh @Frogman @MICA @The SC @Hell NO @mekawy or any others, is there any confirmation of the Russian rumors that there are already 3 Ka-52's delivered and are actually in Egypt? They're also claiming that 15 will be delivered by the end of the year.


When they say delivered..it is like the submarines..meaning they are delivered to Egyptian pilots and technicians in Russia..but still going through tests.. after the tests are finished they will be sent to Egypt.. otherwise we would have already seen them in Egypt, just like the Rafale..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> When they say delivered..it is like the submarines..meaning they are delivered to Egyptian pilots and technicians in Russia..but still going through tests.. after the tests are finished they will be sent to Egypt.. otherwise we would have already seen them in Egypt, just like the Rafale..



Makes sense. This was the quote, from Ria Navosti I believe.

_"In August we scheduled delivery of a second batch of 3 Ka-52 to Egypt the first 3 machines already delivered" CEO Russian Helicopter said"
_
The reason I asked is unlike the Rafales or even when the MiGs start arriving, some of these other system have a record of being in Egypt for a while and we don't see them until a couple of years later. Must be Russian delivery system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Makes sense. This was the quote, from Ria Navosti I believe.
> 
> _"In August we scheduled delivery of a second batch of 3 Ka-52 to Egypt the first 3 machines already delivered" CEO Russian Helicopter said"
> _
> The reason I asked is unlike the Rafales or even when the MiGs start arriving, some of these other system have a record of being in Egypt for a while and we don't see them until a couple of years later. Must be Russian delivery system.


That is true for the TOR and other well tested air-defence systems.. The K-52 is a new system all together..It is going through testing for both Russia an Egypt.. They have said that some training of Egyptian pilots, Engineers and technicians was finished, but it will be completely finished by September (most likely talking about theory and practice).. and that they will start training another batch of Egyptian pilots...etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mekawy

i think first patch of mig , ka will be in egypt in November

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*Army 2017: Egypt is looking to buy 50 Russian-made Tigr armored vehicles*

Egypt plans to acquire 50 Tiger armored vehicles from Russia for its interior ministry, Alexander Krasovitsky, Military Industrial Company director general said in an interview to TASS at the Army-2017 forum.







"Yes, we carry on work. At issue are 50 machines and, probably, we shall sign a contact very soon," he said. Previously, Krasovitsky told TASS that the Egyptian Defense Ministry showed an interest in acquiring *Tiger* vehicles. The ministry officials have already inspected those machines.

For full article click at the link given below 

https://www.armyrecognition.com/arm...sian-made_tigr_armored_vehicles_82508171.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*An Egyptian officer gets first place among the incoming officers in the "Iron Man" of the US Army
*
First Lieutenant / Abdullah Fekry
The pride of batch 107 warfare

An honorable model that forced all officers participating from all countries to respect the Egyptian officer,
The group consisted of about 105 officers, of whom nearly 90 were US officers and 15 officers from different countries.


























This really convinced (and proved to) everyone that the Egyptian soldier is the best of all soldiers on earth.. just as the prophet has said..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> This really convinced (and proved to) everyone that the Egyptian soldier is the best of all soldiers on earth.. just as the prophet has said..



No it hasn't and no they are not. 

Not to belittle his achievement but it totally irrelevant to your point. Egypt continues to churn out officers who are poor on a tactical level while also being quite mediocre at soldiering. The NCO corps is also incredibly brittle and Egypt's conscription model has proved its failure to adequately train personnel multiple times. 

The words of the prophet meant nothing when the Egyptian Armed Forces was suffering from defeats and humiliation. They also still mean nothing. All this does is provide a smokescreen for continual military failure. 

Living in bloody dreamland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> No it hasn't and no they are not.
> 
> Not to belittle his achievement but it totally irrelevant to your point. Egypt continues to churn out officers who are poor on a tactical level while also being quite mediocre at soldiering. The NCO corps is also incredibly brittle and Egypt's conscription model has proved its failure to adequately train personnel multiple times.
> 
> The words of the prophet meant nothing when the Egyptian Armed Forces was suffering from defeats and humiliation. They also still mean nothing. All this does is provide a smokescreen for continual military failure.
> 
> Living in bloody dreamland.


That is your biased opinion.. you can keep it to yourself.. from every battle and war the Egyptians emerged victorious..even after the 67' "defeat", war never stopped till the Sinai was taken back in 1973 and the permanent settlement in December 1974..
I will believe you if you can show me any other nation on this planet who has faced some entity fully and openly supported, either by France and England in 48' and 56' or by the US in 67' and 1973..and emerged victorious at the end of it all..The prophet of Islam has never lied.. much emphasis in modern Egyptian armed forces is put on the individual soldier..his education, well being and mainly the best training..


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> That is your biased opinion..



Says the poster child for objectivity.



The SC said:


> you can keep it to yourself..



I prefer to share it and I think I do so fairly articulately, thank you.



The SC said:


> from every battle and war the Egyptians emerged victorious..



Excluding 1947, 1956, Yemen, and 1967. Sure. Let us also not forget several deployments to Africa that ended in failure.

Doesn't change my point though and your attempt at deflecting to another subject entirely is rather telling. It's a sort of intellectual dishonesty that only those with a serious case of tunnel vision resort to.



The SC said:


> .even after the 67' "defeat", war never stopped till the Sinai was taken back in 1973 and the permanent settlement in December 1974



You can't even bring yourself to write defeat without putting it in quotation marks. 1967 is the single most one sided battering of any contemporary war that simultaneously shattered the Egyptian Armed Forces and lost a serious amount of Egyptian territory and sovereignty.

It was the result of serious strategic blunders by political brass (also military figures) and failures throughout the military in terms of training, armament, and readiness.

It's funny, in an attempt to disprove my comment, which was focused solely on the tactical, you've made another incredibly apparent. That the Egyptian Armed Forces and the state have been and continue to be strategically incompetent much of the time.

Much of the tactical and strategic problems we still have now were also evident over the war of attrition and 1973. Namely, the centralisation of command, micromanagement, and poorly trained personnel. The result of the war doesn't mean that lessons can not and should not be learned.

They haven't and the lack of success in current operations is testament to that. 



The SC said:


> I will believe you if you can show me any other nation on this planet who has faced some entity fully and openly supported, either by France and England in 48' and 56' or by the US in 67' and 1973..



US support for Israel did not start until 1973. Again, it is intellectually and academically dishonest to argue otherwise. Strategic blundering is not something to be proud of.

I know 56 has made its way to become part of Egyptian mythology but it really was strategically naive. Coincidentally, the invasion of Egypt by the Brits and French is textbook expeditionary stuff, we could learn from it.

Also again, this doesn't disprove my point.



The SC said:


> modern Egyptian armed forces is put on the individual soldier..



In that they are individually poorly trained, sure.



The SC said:


> .his education



The majority of Egyptian conscripts and NCOs only have primary and secondary education. While in service they don't earn any more qualifications and are not part of the intellectual discussions that happen within forces.

The Egyptian Officer Corps has in effect privatised all educational potential and have largely contained knowledge to themselves. 

NCOs are limited to Staff Sjt positions with slim chances of commissions and without graduate programs that aid in their development.



The SC said:


> well being



Dilapidated infrastructure, widespread abuse, and every so often murders. That and a system which uses military prison as a disciplinary measure.

The lack of medical evacuation procedures, casualty first aid procedures/equipment, counter- IED protection/procedures/equipment, and combat SAR has meant that a significant amount of lives have been lost in current operations when thy could have been saved. I'm not sure if that's an example of the sort of well being the Armed Forces promises.



The SC said:


> the best training



45 days basic training. Learn to march, salute, and bound on terrain. If you're lucky you get to fire 30 rounds during your entire time. Fucking world class that is.

Look, I've had enough of your bullshit. If it's not idiocy then its blind propaganda. Along with your continued re-posting you made what was once a healthy thread that was open to actual insightful opinions a fucking chore to visit for me and others. You offer nothing other than tired replies that excuse failure which have continually cost lives through nothing more than incompetence and negligence.

It might be a shock to you but some people, with actual military experience or relevant academic backgrounds, may just have something more important to say than "kheer agnad al ard".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> That is your biased opinion.. you can keep it to yourself.. from every battle and war the Egyptians emerged victorious..even after the 67' "defeat", war never stopped till the Sinai was taken back in 1973 and the permanent settlement in December 1974..
> I will believe you if you can show me any other nation on this planet who has faced some entity fully and openly supported, either by France and England in 48' and 56' or by the US in 67' and 1973..and emerged victorious at the end of it all..The prophet of Islam has never lied.. much emphasis in modern Egyptian armed forces is put on the individual soldier..his education, well being and mainly the best training..


Name one! Swat el Arab...? 48? 56? Yemen in 6O's, 67? 73? Now vs ISIS? Unless you call the slaughterhouse of Tahrir park a victory..


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Say the poster child for objectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to share it and I think I do so fairly articulately, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Excluding 1947, 1956, Yemen, and 1967. Sure. Let us also not forget several deployments to Africa that ended in failure.
> 
> Doesn't change my point though and your attempt at deflecting to another subject entirely is rather telling. It's a sort of intellectual dishonesty that only those with a serious case of tunnel vision resort to.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even bring yourself to write defeat without putting it in quotation marks. 1967 is the single most one sided battering of any contemporary war that simultaneously shattered the Egyptian Armed Forces and lost a serious amount of Egyptian territory and sovereignty.
> 
> It was the result of serious strategic blunders by political brass (also military figures) and failures throughout the military in terms of training, armament, and readiness.
> 
> It's funny, in an attempt to disprove my comment, which was focused solely on the tactical, you've made another incredibly apparent. That the Egyptian Armed Forces and the state have been and continue to be strategically incompetent much of the time.
> 
> Much of the tactical and strategic problems we still have now were also evident over the war of attrition and 1973. Namely, the centralisation of command, micromanagement, and poorly trained personnel. The result of the war doesn't mean that lessons can not and should not be learned.
> 
> They haven't and the lack of success in current operations is testament to that.
> 
> 
> 
> US support for Israel did not start until 1973. Again, it is intellectually and academically dishonest to argue otherwise. Strategic blundering is not something to be proud of.
> 
> I know 56 has made its way to become part of Egyptian mythology but it really was strategically naive. Coincidentally, the invasion of Egypt by the Brits and French is textbook expeditionary stuff, we could learn from it.
> 
> Also again, this doesn't disprove my point.
> 
> 
> 
> In that they are individually poorly trained, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The majority of Egyptian conscripts and NCOs only have primary and secondary education. While in service they don't earn any more qualifications and are not part of the intellectual discussions that happen within forces.
> 
> The Egyptian Officer Corps has in effect privatised all educational potential and have largely contained knowledge to themselves.
> 
> NCOs are limited to Staff Sjt positions with slim chances of commissions and without graduate programs that aid in their development.
> 
> 
> 
> Dilapidated infrastructure, widespread abuse, and every so often murders. That and a system which uses military prison as a disciplinary measure.
> 
> The lack of medical evacuation procedures, casualty first aid procedures/equipment, counter- IED protection/procedures/equipment, and combat SAR has meant that a significant amount of lives have been lost in current operations when thy could have been saved. I'm not sure if that's an example of the sort of well being the Armed Forces promises.
> 
> 
> 
> 45 days basic training. Learn to march, salute, and bound on terrain. If you're lucky you get to fire 30 rounds during your entire time. Fucking world class that is.
> 
> Look, I've had enough of your bullshit. If it's not idiocy then its blind propaganda. Along with your continued re-posting you made what was once a healthy thread that was open to actual insightful opinions a fucking chore to visit for me and others. You offer nothing other than tired replies that excuse failure which have continually cost lives through nothing more than incompetence and negligence.
> 
> It might be a shock to you but some people, with actual military experience or relevant academic backgrounds, may just have something more important to say than "kheer agnad al ard".


You obviously still live and think in the 60'.. your lack of knowledge and facts speak for itself..We can never agree, since you have a defeatist mind..your bashing of the Egyptian armed forces is an indication of a false flag my friend.. you talk like an Israeli..


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> You obviously still live and think in the 60'.. your lack of knowledge and facts speak for itself..We can never agree, since you have a defeatist mind..your bashing of the Egyptian armed forces is an indication of a false flag my friend.. you talk like an Israeli..



Ah maho 3ashan ma2oltesh kolo 3azeem kolo berfect akoon Israeli, gasoos, khayen. Ghayaro om el estewana el maksora deh baka gatkom elaraf. 7ata law Israeli el al keda ya roo7 omak mesh bey2ool haga ghalat. dafe3 we 3ras 3ala el mahazel el e7na benshofha, 3ady, absolutely. Bes e3raf eno door el wataniya el inta 3ayish feh dah howa sabab el fashal aslan we mesh beygeeb 7aga gheer fashal.

We fel akhar el 3aref 7aga menena howa damo el beyt7erek.


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Ah maho 3ashan ma2oltesh kolo 3azeem kolo berfect akoon Israeli, gasoos, khayen. Ghayaro om el estewana el maksora deh baka gatkom elaraf. 7ata law Israeli el al keda ya roo7 omak mesh bey2ool haga ghalat. dafe3 we 3ras 3ala el mahazel el e7na benshofha, 3ady, absolutely. Bes e3raf eno door el wataniya el inta 3ayish feh dah howa sabab el fashal aslan we mesh beygeeb 7aga gheer fashal.
> 
> We fel akhar el 3aref 7aga menena howa damo el beyt7erek.


Many israelis speak Egyptian..go fool someone else..
Look at all those Egyptian soldiers on this thread do they look like how you depict them?
You are talking like someone with inner knowledge of the EAF.. trying to boost your ego a bit too much.. next time do not tackle subjects out of your reach and understanding.. you still live in the 50' and 60' not even the 70' with your uneducated comments..


----------



## MICA

The SC said:


> Many israelis speak Egyptian..go fool someone else..
> Look at all those Egyptian soldiers on this thread do they look like how you depict them?
> You are talking like someone with inner knowledge of the EAF.. trying to boost your ego a bit too much.. next time do not tackle subjects out of your reach and understanding.. you still live in the 50' and 60' not even the 70' with your uneducated comments..



I know this guy so please stop embarrassing yourself , he can be sometimes on aggressive criticism wave but he absolutely loves the egy army and he is mostly right on most of his points

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> I know this guy so please stop embarrassing yourself , he can be sometimes on aggressive criticism wave but he absolutely loves the egy army and he is mostly right on most of his points


You are entitled to your opinion.. don't embarrass yourself by siding with him, I know he does not know what he is talking about, be it in these recent posts or others.. He is interested in this thread and in the Egyptian army with an agenda.. I can spot an ignorant from 10 000 km.. Do not get into this Mica.. keep your person neutral and do not embarrass yourself with him..


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> You are entitled to your opinion.. don't embarrass yourself by siding with him, I know he does not know what he is talking about, be it in these recent posts or others.. He is interested in this thread and in the Egyptian army with an agenda.. I can spot an ignorant from 10 000 km.. Do not get into this Mica.. keep your person neutral and do not embarrass yourself with him..


You should get close to the mirror, apparently blindness is a bliss in Egypt!


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

The SC said:


> You obviously still live and think in the 60'.. your lack of knowledge and facts speak for itself..We can never agree, since you have a defeatist mind..your bashing of the Egyptian armed forces is an indication of a false flag my friend.. you talk like an Israeli..



Self criticism is important in any army in order to make it more successful , this is why Egypt was able to fix its past mistakes , we dont want to see Egypt a total failure Just like the Algerian , Sudanese and Syrian armies . 

You can see clowns like https://defence.pk/pdf/members/ceylal.143815/ who thinks Algeria is a superpower even though they were defeated in all battles they participated in whether during their so called war of independence , sand war with morroco and finally Algerian civil war where they lost over 30,000 soldiers against few armed civilians .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Frogman said:


> Ah maho 3ashan ma2oltesh kolo 3azeem kolo berfect akoon Israeli, gasoos, khayen. Ghayaro om el estewana el maksora deh baka gatkom elaraf. 7ata law Israeli el al keda ya roo7 omak mesh bey2ool haga ghalat. dafe3 we 3ras 3ala el mahazel el e7na benshofha, 3ady, absolutely. Bes e3raf eno door el wataniya el inta 3ayish feh dah howa sabab el fashal aslan we mesh beygeeb 7aga gheer fashal.
> 
> We fel akhar el 3aref 7aga menena howa damo el beyt7erek.



This is one of the most irrelevant,political,arrogant and biased comment I have ever seen from your side.
My friend as a piece of advice, put your political views aside to have a good judgment about any public issue....
If you don't see the changes that happening in the army so you must change your glasses to see things clear.
Finally...
You have used offensive words against a descent guy and one of the most active members who I don't know personally ..... I didn't except that from you.


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> This is one of the most irrelevant,political,arrogant and biased comment I have ever seen from your side.
> My friend as a piece of advice, put your political views aside to have a good judgment about any public issue....
> If you don't see the changes that happening in the army so you must change your glasses to see things clear.
> Finally...
> You have used offensive words against a descent guy and one of the most active members who I don't know personally ..... I didn't except that from you.


The guy doesn't even know why Egypt was attacked in the 67' war and did not attack first, and what was the US role in it..Self criticism is good, but today's Egyptian armed forces are very self-conscious and much better educated than before.. he won't understand that the Egyptian soldiers and officers of today and from all branches are handling some of the most sophisticated weapons and military systems that exist.. and that needs high education..
I didn't want to get low like him, he lost his mind when confronted with truth.. and I have respect for his mother because she is irrelevant to the discussion..but he was Zaalan on everything as usual, even on the prophet


----------



## Frogman

Amun said:


> This is one of the most irrelevant,political,arrogant and biased comment I have ever seen from your side.
> My friend as a piece of advice, put your political views aside to have a good judgment about any public issue....
> If you don't see the changes that happening in the army so you must change your glasses to see things clear.
> Finally...
> You have used offensive words against a descent guy and one of the most active members who I don't know personally ..... I didn't except that from you.



It's frustrating. I've had zero reasons to get political. I normally focus on the tactical. No amount of claims of best education, well being, and best equipment will change that Egyptian soldiers on the whole and especially in the infantry are incredibly poor riflemen.

Go back a couple of page on this thread and look at the amount of soldiers with poor trigger discipline, flagging their mates with loaded rifles, improperly dressed or using equipment improperly, and generally displaying behaviour that indicates them being poorly trained. Even our SF can't seem to properly use the new sights on the sigs and when they have a 30mm grenade launcher attached they don't have its leaf sight in place, ergo can't use them effectively.

Things are changing and you know when I see something positive I praise it whether it be the introduction of big ticket items or even a backpack. But that does not change the fact that Egyptian basic training is 45 days and essentially 30 rounds being fired.

I fail to see how making this point is political. I also fail to see how pointing out that Egypt's Officer corps dominates the Army is controversial or that its NCO spine is weak. It remains a force that hasn't changed structurally for decades, and that's where change does need to happen and it's exactly where changes are not happening. It is no wonder that fully professional units in the Navy, Air Force, and Air Defence outperform their conscripted peers.

I couldn't give less of a shit about what happened 50 years ago, disagree with how I see things fine. But don't act like I'm saying something that isn't incredibly evident now.

I also reserve the right to insult dullards who think I'm Israeli for disagreeing with what has become an official line.



The SC said:


> he won't understand that the Egyptian soldiers and officers of today and from all branches are handling some of the most sophisticated weapons and military systems that exist



Come visit London's specialist private hospitals and talk to Officers who were amputated because they were sent on operations with M113s and Fahds. Without any counter IED training or equipment such as ground penetrating radar or counter signal jammers. Or how about those that bleed out regularly because they aren't given medical equipment (toniquets, chest seals, bandages, sellox, morphine etc) and there isn't a combat search and rescue/forward aeromedical evacuation system in place, there's no combat medics, and by the time they're evacuated civilian ambulances they're either dead or die on the way to hospital, which in its self is unprepared for crash trauma of this sort.


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> It's frustrating. I've had zero reasons to get political. I normally focus on the tactical. No amount of claims of best education, well being, and best equipment will change that Egyptian soldiers on the whole and especially in the infantry are incredibly poor riflemen.
> 
> Go back a couple of page on this thread and look at the amount of soldiers with poor trigger discipline, flagging their mates with loaded rifles, improperly dressed or using equipment improperly, and generally displaying behaviour that indicates them being poorly trained. Even our SF can't seem to properly use the new sights on the sigs and when they have a 30mm grenade launcher attached they don't have its leaf sight in place, ergo can't use them effectively.
> 
> Things are changing and you know when I see something positive I praise it whether it be the introduction of big ticket items or even a backpack. But that does not change the fact that Egyptian basic training is 45 days and essentially 30 rounds being fired.
> 
> I fail to see how making this point is political. I also fail to see how pointing out that Egypt's Officer corps dominates the Army is controversial or that its NCO spine is weak. It remains a force that hasn't changed structurally for decades, and that's where change does need to happen and it's exactly where changes are not happening. It is no wonder that fully professional units in the Navy, Air Force, and Air Defence outperform their conscripted peers.
> 
> I couldn't give less of a shit about what happened 50 years ago, disagree with how I see things fine. But don't act like I'm saying something that isn't incredibly evident now.
> 
> I also reserve the right to insult dullards who think I'm Israeli for disagreeing with what has become an official line.
> 
> 
> 
> Come visit London's specialist private hospitals and talk to Officers who were amputated because they were sent on operations with M113s and Fahds. Without any counter IED training or equipment such as ground penetrating radar or counter signal jammers. Or how about those that bleed out regularly because they aren't given medical equipment (toniquets, chest seals, bandages, sellox, morphine etc) and there isn't a combat search and rescue/forward aeromedical evacuation system in place, there's no combat medics, and by the time they're evacuated civilian ambulances they're either dead or die on the way to hospital, which in its self is unprepared for crash trauma of this sort.


Everyone has suffered from IEDs..look at the US losses in Iraq and Afghanistan.. no one can say that the US army lacks medics or anything..


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Everyone has suffered from IEDs..look at the US losses in Iraq and Afghanistan.. no one can say that the US army lacks medics or anything..



That's not the point and the comparison is largely flawed.

Yes, Coalition forces suffered from the IED in Afghanistan being the largest mechanism of injury and fatality. But they also had a duty of care towards their soldiers and their well being that was acted upon. This is a case of something being done rather than being said.

The chances of survival upon serious injury rise exponentially if the casualty is treated within the first ten minutes and delivered to a surgery capable trauma center within an hour, or the Golden Hour.

In an attempt to deliver that every rifleman is medically trained for casualty first aid to include gun shot wounds and IED amputation. Every platoon has a professional medical technician (combat medic) who can conduct more complex procedures. To that end a first response is guaranteed and quickly.

That is then followed by a sophisticated medical/casualty evacuation system that is layered to respond to different seriousness in injury, what you have is a mixture of company aid posts, regimental aid posts, and then field hospitals. We're interested in the latter as it is what usually deals with serious IED injuries.

In order to garuntee casualties are delivered to a field hospital (Camp Bastion) forwaed aeromedical evacution was shared by the US Air Force (Pedro Blackhawks which would deploy even if LZ was hot), UK Army Air Corps (Chinooks that could provide a limited amount of surgery escorted by Apaches but would only land if LZ was clear), and the US Army (similar to the Pedros).

Once at Bastion casualties would undergo surgery in the best crash trauma hospital in the world. Also capable of inpatient treatment till casualties can be transported for further treatment on home soil.

Before any of that Coalition forces were given the best chance they could to defeat or avoid IEDs. Every individual soldier taught how to pick out discrepancies while patrolling as part of a 5 to 20m check and to walk in each others footsteps.

They patrolled with the right equipment whether that be MRAPs, Ground penetrating radar and mineral detectors for a point man, signal jammers both on vehicles and man packed, and simple stuff like spray paint or mine tape to lay out safe routes to avoid IEDs.

All this in an area of operations several tens of times larger than Northern Sinai while also being far more complex to fight in. There is a difference between saying you care and actually caring. There are also consequences for when negligence or incompetence leads to a casualty or fatality. With NATO forces generally being accountable both internally and to the wider public. There are several cases of forces being sued for failures and many that were actually won in court.

So while Western forces strategically blunder on a tactical level they are very competent and have been since the 20th century.

So if you did want a flawed comparison then it would go something like this:

- Within Egyptian Army units on operations there isn't any medical equipment or knowledge. There are no combat medics

- First responders are usually civilian EMTs who can't go in under fire and are targeted by terrorists while evacuating casualties on predictable pre-determined routes. So the military gets their own and civilians killed at times.

- There is no forward aeromedical evacuation. Although Egypt does have a Combat Search and Rescue capability it is somewhat immature and needs more resources, its focus is mainly pilot rescue for the Air Force and Navy.

- The main hospitals used in Northern Sinai are the General and Military hospitals. Both provide no where near the level of care that was present in Bastion although they do thankfully save lives.

- Egyptian soldiers are not competent at patrolling on foot and their reactions to IED whether spotted or gone off is terrible (in one Sinai Province video soldiers spot an IED, three of them proceed to walk towards it and it is then detonated by command), as is their reaction to contact.

- MRAPs are finally being introduced but M113s, Fahds, and other unsuitable vehicles are still more prevelant than they should be. C-IED equipment (ground penetrating radar/mineral detectors) is generally held by Engineer EOD teams, the only protection infantry have is from RC IED on vehicle mounted jammers, they do not have any man packed jammers.

- Egyptian forces have suffered nearly two times the number of combat related fatalities in Northern Sinai as the UK had in the entirety of Afghanistan within 3-4 years in an area of responsibility far smaller and in far better circumstances.

- There is an evident gap between what the military says and what it does. The training, equipment, and support/resources is all testament to that. You can not claim they are the best trained, educated, and looked after when they are tactically inept, lack knowledge on the threats they are facing, and are left to die once injured. 

- No matter how large the blunder the military in Egypt is immune to being publicly accountable. They may rarely dismiss someone internally but that is often not enough.

There is an overwhelming and obvious unfairness in the Army as well. I said Officers in London for a reason, conscripts and NCOs don't get that privilege no matter how injured they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> It's frustrating. I've had zero reasons to get political. I normally focus on the tactical. No amount of claims of best education, well being, and best equipment will change that Egyptian soldiers on the whole and especially in the infantry are incredibly poor riflemen.
> 
> Go back a couple of page on this thread and look at the amount of soldiers with poor trigger discipline, flagging their mates with loaded rifles, improperly dressed or using equipment improperly, and generally displaying behaviour that indicates them being poorly trained. Even our SF can't seem to properly use the new sights on the sigs and when they have a 30mm grenade launcher attached they don't have its leaf sight in place, ergo can't use them effectively.
> 
> Things are changing and you know when I see something positive I praise it whether it be the introduction of big ticket items or even a backpack. But that does not change the fact that Egyptian basic training is 45 days and essentially 30 rounds being fired.
> 
> I fail to see how making this point is political. I also fail to see how pointing out that Egypt's Officer corps dominates the Army is controversial or that its NCO spine is weak. It remains a force that hasn't changed structurally for decades, and that's where change does need to happen and it's exactly where changes are not happening. It is no wonder that fully professional units in the Navy, Air Force, and Air Defence outperform their conscripted peers.
> 
> I couldn't give less of a shit about what happened 50 years ago, disagree with how I see things fine. But don't act like I'm saying something that isn't incredibly evident now.
> 
> I also reserve the right to insult dullards who think I'm Israeli for disagreeing with what has become an official line.
> 
> 
> 
> Come visit London's specialist private hospitals and talk to Officers who were amputated because they were sent on operations with M113s and Fahds. Without any counter IED training or equipment such as ground penetrating radar or counter signal jammers. Or how about those that bleed out regularly because they aren't given medical equipment (toniquets, chest seals, bandages, sellox, morphine etc) and there isn't a combat search and rescue/forward aeromedical evacuation system in place, there's no combat medics, and by the time they're evacuated civilian ambulances they're either dead or die on the way to hospital, which in its self is unprepared for crash trauma of this sort.


The only right you can reserve for yourself is to insult your mother or father who has given you a bad education crowned with ignorance.. like there is no battle medics in the Egyptian army.. where do you pull these "facts" from? any sources? The Egyptian armed forces are taking care of the individual soldiers, be it COs, NCOs or plain soldiers.. IEDs have ravaged the world from Chechnya to Afghanistan, through Iraq, Yemen and Syria.. and the only one to blame for causalities in your not so informed opinion is Egypt..How many officers with lieutenant, Captain, Major Colonel ranks have also died in Sinai ..it has nothing to do with medics or medical facilities, everyone who could be saved was saved through medical Helicopters and then in hospitals..soldiers included..You obviously have no Idea what an IED of up to 500lb of explosives can do to even a Tank, let alone AFV, or what distance it covers when it explodes..

Better not to get personal..I told you, you think and talk like an israeli, because you like to compare the Egyptian armed forces with the US or UK armed forces, while we all know that they are not at the exact level of support mainly..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> That's not the point and the comparison is largely flawed.
> 
> Yes, Coalition forces suffered from the IED in Afghanistan being the largest mechanism of injury and fatality. But they also had a duty of care towards their soldiers and their well being that was acted upon. This is a case of something being done rather than being said.
> 
> The chances of survival upon serious injury rise exponentially if the casualty is treated within the first ten minutes and delivered to a surgery capable trauma center within an hour, or the Golden Hour.
> 
> In an attempt to deliver that every rifleman is medically trained for casualty first aid to include gun shot wounds and IED amputation. Every platoon has a professional medical technician (combat medic) who can conduct more complex procedures. To that end a first response is guaranteed and quickly.
> 
> That is then followed by a sophisticated medical/casualty evacuation system that is layered to respond to different seriousness in injury, what you have is a mixture of company aid posts, regimental aid posts, and then field hospitals. We're interested in the latter as it is what usually deals with serious IED injuries.
> 
> In order to garuntee casualties are delivered to a field hospital (Camp Bastion) forwaed aeromedical evacution was shared by the US Air Force (Pedro Blackhawks which would deploy even if LZ was hot), UK Army Air Corps (Chinooks that could provide a limited amount of surgery escorted by Apaches but would only land if LZ was clear), and the US Army (similar to the Pedros).
> 
> Once at Bastion casualties would undergo surgery in the best crash trauma hospital in the world. Also capable of inpatient treatment till casualties can be transported for further treatment on home soil.
> 
> Before any of that Coalition forces were given the best chance they could to defeat or avoid IEDs. Every individual soldier taught how to pick out discrepancies while patrolling as part of a 5 to 20m check and to walk in each others footsteps.
> 
> They patrolled with the right equipment whether that be MRAPs, Ground penetrating radar and mineral detectors for a point man, signal jammers both on vehicles and man packed, and simple stuff like spray paint or mine tape to lay out safe routes to avoid IEDs.
> 
> All this in an area of operations several tens of times larger than Northern Sinai while also being far more complex to fight in. There is a difference between saying you care and actually caring. There are also consequences for when negligence or incompetence leads to a casualty or fatality. With NATO forces generally being accountable both internally and to the wider public. There are several cases of forces being sued for failures and many that were actually won in court.
> 
> So while Western forces strategically blunder on a tactical level they are very competent and have been since the 20th century.
> 
> So if you did want a flawed comparison then it would go something like this:
> 
> - Within Egyptian Army units on operations there isn't any medical equipment or knowledge. There are no combat medics
> 
> - First responders are usually civilian EMTs who can't go in under fire and are targeted by terrorists while evacuating casualties on predictable pre-determined routes. So the military gets their own and civilians killed at times.
> 
> - There is no forward aeromedical evacuation. Although Egypt does have a Combat Search and Rescue capability it is somewhat immature and needs more resources, its focus is mainly pilot rescue for the Air Force and Navy.
> 
> - The main hospitals used in Northern Sinai are the General and Military hospitals. Both provide no where near the level of care that was present in Bastion although they do thankfully save lives.
> 
> - Egyptian soldiers are not competent at patrolling on foot and their reactions to IED whether spotted or gone off is terrible (in one Sinai Province video soldiers spot an IED, three of them proceed to walk towards it and it is then detonated by command), as is their reaction to contact.
> 
> - MRAPs are finally being introduced but M113s, Fahds, and other unsuitable vehicles are still more prevelant than they should be. C-IED equipment (ground penetrating radar/mineral detectors) is generally held by Engineer EOD teams, the only protection infantry have is from RC IED on vehicle mounted jammers, they do not have any man packed jammers.
> 
> - Egyptian forces have suffered nearly two times the number of combat related fatalities in Northern Sinai as the UK had in the entirety of Afghanistan within 3-4 years in an area of responsibility far smaller and in far better circumstances.
> 
> - There is an evident gap between what the military says and what it does. The training, equipment, and support/resources is all testament to that. You can not claim they are the best trained, educated, and looked after when they are tactically inept, lack knowledge on the threats they are facing, and are left to die once injured.
> 
> - No matter how large the blunder the military in Egypt is immune to being publicly accountable. They may rarely dismiss someone internally but that is often not enough.
> 
> There is an overwhelming and obvious unfairness in the Army as well. I said Officers in London for a reason, conscripts and NCOs don't get that privilege no matter how injured they are.





In Ivory Coast ... we had Egyptian soldiers... all they did was smoke shisha and chase pros.

One day there was a huge commotion... they hired hoes and didnt pay and GBd em... The UN comd was a Pak officer (brig).. very embarassing for Egyptians...



Frogman said:


> That's not the point and the comparison is largely flawed.
> 
> Yes, Coalition forces suffered from the IED in Afghanistan being the largest mechanism of injury and fatality. But they also had a duty of care towards their soldiers and their well being that was acted upon. This is a case of something being done rather than being said.
> 
> The chances of survival upon serious injury rise exponentially if the casualty is treated within the first ten minutes and delivered to a surgery capable trauma center within an hour, or the Golden Hour.
> 
> In an attempt to deliver that every rifleman is medically trained for casualty first aid to include gun shot wounds and IED amputation. Every platoon has a professional medical technician (combat medic) who can conduct more complex procedures. To that end a first response is guaranteed and quickly.
> 
> That is then followed by a sophisticated medical/casualty evacuation system that is layered to respond to different seriousness in injury, what you have is a mixture of company aid posts, regimental aid posts, and then field hospitals. We're interested in the latter as it is what usually deals with serious IED injuries.
> 
> In order to garuntee casualties are delivered to a field hospital (Camp Bastion) forwaed aeromedical evacution was shared by the US Air Force (Pedro Blackhawks which would deploy even if LZ was hot), UK Army Air Corps (Chinooks that could provide a limited amount of surgery escorted by Apaches but would only land if LZ was clear), and the US Army (similar to the Pedros).
> 
> Once at Bastion casualties would undergo surgery in the best crash trauma hospital in the world. Also capable of inpatient treatment till casualties can be transported for further treatment on home soil.
> 
> Before any of that Coalition forces were given the best chance they could to defeat or avoid IEDs. Every individual soldier taught how to pick out discrepancies while patrolling as part of a 5 to 20m check and to walk in each others footsteps.
> 
> They patrolled with the right equipment whether that be MRAPs, Ground penetrating radar and mineral detectors for a point man, signal jammers both on vehicles and man packed, and simple stuff like spray paint or mine tape to lay out safe routes to avoid IEDs.
> 
> All this in an area of operations several tens of times larger than Northern Sinai while also being far more complex to fight in. There is a difference between saying you care and actually caring. There are also consequences for when negligence or incompetence leads to a casualty or fatality. With NATO forces generally being accountable both internally and to the wider public. There are several cases of forces being sued for failures and many that were actually won in court.
> 
> So while Western forces strategically blunder on a tactical level they are very competent and have been since the 20th century.
> 
> So if you did want a flawed comparison then it would go something like this:
> 
> - Within Egyptian Army units on operations there isn't any medical equipment or knowledge. There are no combat medics
> 
> - First responders are usually civilian EMTs who can't go in under fire and are targeted by terrorists while evacuating casualties on predictable pre-determined routes. So the military gets their own and civilians killed at times.
> 
> - There is no forward aeromedical evacuation. Although Egypt does have a Combat Search and Rescue capability it is somewhat immature and needs more resources, its focus is mainly pilot rescue for the Air Force and Navy.
> 
> - The main hospitals used in Northern Sinai are the General and Military hospitals. Both provide no where near the level of care that was present in Bastion although they do thankfully save lives.
> 
> - Egyptian soldiers are not competent at patrolling on foot and their reactions to IED whether spotted or gone off is terrible (in one Sinai Province video soldiers spot an IED, three of them proceed to walk towards it and it is then detonated by command), as is their reaction to contact.
> 
> - MRAPs are finally being introduced but M113s, Fahds, and other unsuitable vehicles are still more prevelant than they should be. C-IED equipment (ground penetrating radar/mineral detectors) is generally held by Engineer EOD teams, the only protection infantry have is from RC IED on vehicle mounted jammers, they do not have any man packed jammers.
> 
> - Egyptian forces have suffered nearly two times the number of combat related fatalities in Northern Sinai as the UK had in the entirety of Afghanistan within 3-4 years in an area of responsibility far smaller and in far better circumstances.
> 
> - There is an evident gap between what the military says and what it does. The training, equipment, and support/resources is all testament to that. You can not claim they are the best trained, educated, and looked after when they are tactically inept, lack knowledge on the threats they are facing, and are left to die once injured.
> 
> - No matter how large the blunder the military in Egypt is immune to being publicly accountable. They may rarely dismiss someone internally but that is often not enough.
> 
> There is an overwhelming and obvious unfairness in the Army as well. I said Officers in London for a reason, conscripts and NCOs don't get that privilege no matter how injured they are.





IED blasts dont hurt troops bro.... rare chance soldiers survive it.... with lost limbs... 
U havent seen IED injuries... 

Even MRAPs dont offer 100% protection.... 

We in Pak, have even lost a Maj Gen (*to IED)... who thought fit to travel via road in a combat zone.


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> like there is no battle medics in the Egyptian army



There aren't. The Egyptian Medical Corps strictly trains emergency medical technicians, nurses, and has started training doctors again. They service Egypt's network of military hospitals, clinics, and during conventional conflicts field hospitals.

The concept of a soldier who is also a medic in an infantry *platoon/company* never made its way to Egypt or if it did it no longer exists.



The SC said:


> where do you pull these "facts" from? any sources?



The organisation of the Egyptian unit. A sub company based arrangement with little in terms of attached personnel.



The SC said:


> The Egyptian armed forces are taking care of the individual soldiers, be it COs, NCOs or plain soldiers..



Yes, their duty of care is evident for all to see.



The SC said:


> IEDs have ravaged the world from Chechnya to Afghanistan, through Iraq, Yemen and Syria..





The SC said:


> it has nothing to do with medics or medical facilities



That assumes that IEDs are the only mechanism of injury. Gun shot wounds, shrapnel, and falls will do it too. There are also non combat related deaths. It was an example of to illustrate a larger point.

The sophistication of medical evacuation and prior/post evacuation treatment has direct correlation to the chances of survival regardless of mechanism of injury. Other wise why would a health service exist in the civilian and military world?



The SC said:


> and the only one to blame for causalities in your not so informed opinion is Egypt



The enemy is to blame. However, does that mean we should neglect our own shortcomings? Or do we continue to not address cases of negligence of incompetence when they arise?

Shouldn't every soldier at the very least *deserve the chance *to be saved by receiving medical care.



The SC said:


> ow many officers with lieutenant, Captain, Major Colonel ranks have also died in Sinai



Too many of everyone has died in the Sinai. However that doesn't negate my point. The Egyptian Officer Corps dominates the Armed Forces.

It is the center of knowledge, education, and somewhat competent training that has not been democratized to the rest of the military. It always will be since conscription provides far too much rotation for any sort of organizational experience to build and a purposefully neutered NCO corps doesn't provide what should be the spine of the Armed Forces enough decision making ability. Progress, change, and innovation rarely comes from the top down, it comes
from the middle, Egypt doesn't have one.



The SC said:


> everyone who could be saved was saved through medical Helicopters and then in hospitals



There hasn't been one instance of an aeromedical evacuation, prove otherwise if you can and I will yield.

This however is a regular occurrence:

CAIRO (Ma’an) --Two Egyptian army officers and an ambulance driver were killed on Sunday in the city of Sheikh Zuweid in the northern Sinai Peninsula. An Egyptian security source told Ma’an that a roadside bomb hit an infantry unit of the Egyptian army in al-Shadayid neighborhood of Sheikh Zuweid, killing two officers. An ambulance rushing to the area also came under fire. The ambulance driver was injured and later died of his wounds.

https://www.maannews.com/Content.aspx?id=770580



The SC said:


> ou obviously have no Idea what an IED of up to 500lb of explosives can do to even a Tank, let alone AFV, or what distance it covers when it explodes..



Come off it. Not every IED is an overkill one. Again, there are a lot of mechanism of injury, what do you lose by training people to respond to that? Do they not deserve a chance of being saved even if the injury is likely fatal?

Is that not part of the duty of care and ultimately part of the promise of well being?



The SC said:


> Better not to get personal..I told you, you think and talk like an israeli, because you like to compare the Egyptian armed forces with the US or UK armed forces, while we all know that they are not at the exact level of support mainly..



Lord forbid we ever try to get better. A lot of what the UK and US do is simply because of sound training and understanding of soldiering. Small unit tactics, marksmanship, medical first aid, and C-IED procedures don't require that much resources and forces several times smaller and less well resourced than Egypt are bloody good at them.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> IED blasts dont hurt troops bro.... rare chance soldiers survive it.... with lost limbs...
> U havent seen IED injuries...



They pink mist. Doesn't mean there aren't injuries down the line that aren't fatal. As always combat medics will prioritise. 

It was only meant as an example of mechanism. Not every IED injury will be fatal and not every injury will be survivable. Still doesn't mean you don't teach your troops first aid.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Even MRAPs dont offer 100% protection....



Nothing does. It decreases the chances of fatality, which in my book is a plus. Would you rather be in an MRAP or an M113?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> They pink mist. Doesn't mean there aren't injuries down the line that aren't fatal. As always combat medics will prioritise.
> 
> It was only meant as an example of mechanism. Not every IED injury will be fatal and not every injury will be survivable. Still doesn't mean you don't teach your troops first aid.



Of course... one should always be prepared but just saying ... generally IED injuries are very .... id rather step on an anti personal mine than am IED.... even pieces are hard to find...



> Nothing does. It decreases the chances of fatality, which in my book is a plus. Would you rather be in an MRAP or an M113?


Id chose an MRAP.

P.S: Has Egypt invested on MRAPs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Of course... one should always be prepared but just saying ... generally IED injuries are very .... id rather step on an anti personal mine than am IED.... even pieces are hard to find...



Agree.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> P.S: Has Egypt invested on MRAPs?



Through the US Excess Defence Article system, yes. An indigenous MRAP is also undergoing trails right now. 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egypt-to-receive-750-mraps-and-2-c-130j.426903/
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-generation-of-egyptian-apcs-mraps.342828/
http://defence-blog.com/army/egyptian-company-develops-new-temsah-armored-personnel-carrier.html

There is improvement in this field but they're somewhat slow to be introduced considering how long they have been available and when they were delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

mahatir said:


> Self criticism is important in any army in order to make it more successful , this is why Egypt was able to fix its past mistakes , we dont want to see Egypt a total failure Just like the Algerian , Sudanese and Syrian armies .
> 
> You can see clowns like https://defence.pk/pdf/members/ceylal.143815/ who thinks Algeria is a superpower even though they were defeated in all battles they participated in whether during their so called war of independence , sand war with morroco and finally Algerian civil war where they lost over 30,000 soldiers against few armed civilians .


...Your mama! You are a real primate...this is the best of all your postings..


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> There aren't. The Egyptian Medical Corps strictly trains emergency medical technicians, nurses, and has started training doctors again. They service Egypt's network of military hospitals, clinics, and during conventional conflicts field hospitals.
> 
> The concept of a soldier who is also a medic in an infantry *platoon/company* never made its way to Egypt or if it did it no longer exists.
> 
> 
> 
> The organisation of the Egyptian unit. A sub company based arrangement with little in terms of attached personnel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, their duty of care is evident for all to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That assumes that IEDs are the only mechanism of injury. Gun shot wounds, shrapnel, and falls will do it too. There are also non combat related deaths. It was an example of to illustrate a larger point.
> 
> The sophistication of medical evacuation and prior/post evacuation treatment has direct correlation to the chances of survival regardless of mechanism of injury. Other wise why would a health service exist in the civilian and military world?
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy is to blame. However, does that mean we should neglect our own shortcomings? Or do we continue to not address cases of negligence of incompetence when they arise?
> 
> Shouldn't every soldier at the very least *deserve the chance *to be saved by receiving medical care.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many of everyone has died in the Sinai. However that doesn't negate my point. The Egyptian Officer Corps dominates the Armed Forces.
> 
> It is the center of knowledge, education, and somewhat competent training that has not been democratized to the rest of the military. It always will be since conscription provides far too much rotation for any sort of organizational experience to build and a purposefully neutered NCO corps doesn't provide what should be the spine of the Armed Forces enough decision making ability. Progress, change, and innovation rarely comes from the top down, it comes
> from the middle, Egypt doesn't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been one instance of an aeromedical evacuation, prove otherwise if you can and I will yield.
> 
> This however is a regular occurrence:
> 
> CAIRO (Ma’an) --Two Egyptian army officers and an ambulance driver were killed on Sunday in the city of Sheikh Zuweid in the northern Sinai Peninsula. An Egyptian security source told Ma’an that a roadside bomb hit an infantry unit of the Egyptian army in al-Shadayid neighborhood of Sheikh Zuweid, killing two officers. An ambulance rushing to the area also came under fire. The ambulance driver was injured and later died of his wounds.
> 
> https://www.maannews.com/Content.aspx?id=770580
> 
> 
> 
> Come off it. Not every IED is an overkill one. Again, there are a lot of mechanism of injury, what do you lose by training people to respond to that? Do they not deserve a chance of being saved even if the injury is likely fatal?
> 
> Is that not part of the duty of care and ultimately part of the promise of well being?
> 
> 
> 
> Lord forbid we ever try to get better. A lot of what the UK and US do is simply because of sound training and understanding of soldiering. Small unit tactics, marksmanship, medical first aid, and C-IED procedures don't require that much resources and forces several times smaller and less well resourced than Egypt are bloody good at them.
> 
> 
> 
> They pink mist. Doesn't mean there aren't injuries down the line that aren't fatal. As always combat medics will prioritise.
> 
> It was only meant as an example of mechanism. Not every IED injury will be fatal and not every injury will be survivable. Still doesn't mean you don't teach your troops first aid.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing does. It decreases the chances of fatality, which in my book is a plus. Would you rather be in an MRAP or an M113?


We should not forget the economics factor when we compare The US, UK and generally western military with the Egyptian one, since there is professionalism on one hand and the means on the other hand..
Also we shouldn't confuse reservists training with the professional army.. officers in general are made to lead, NCO follow and soldiers obey, that is how it goes worldwide.. it all usually go with the level of education and training plays a good part in it too.. The best armies are the ones who beyond discipline have also harmony in the ranks and respect from top to bottom and vis versa..I think Egypt has achieved that since the preparations for the October 1973 war.. and more emphasis was put on the individual soldier (all ranks), since than..
And to be honest like usual, there is always room for improvement..And as the economy improves we will see more positive steps taken for the well being of the Egyptian soldiers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Russian didn't fall in the Volga...to sell its best wares to end up in the US ne in Israel...


----------



## The SC

The latest shot of the MiG-29M / M2 (MiG-35) single-seat version number 801 aircraft at Moscow's Zhukovsky Airport in Russian carrying the Dummy version of the R-77 air to air BVR missile And R-73 for air to air short range missile, for testing purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

They're gonna wear out that one aircraft, lol. By the time they deliver it, it'll be like buying a new car with 75K km/mls on it already. 

So far the only user of the newly improved and longer range R-77-1 is the RuAF, but there is the RVV-SD which if the export version of the R-77-1. We'll have to wait and see which version comes with these MiGs for the EAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Ceylal

mahatir said:


> Self criticism is important in any army in order to make it more successful , this is why Egypt was able to fix its past mistakes , we dont want to see Egypt a total failure Just like the Algerian , Sudanese and Syrian armies .


Algeria when she was weak...




__ https://www.facebook.com/




Soudanes, will best Egyptian forces, they got more cohones than your mama felt between her legs or on her lips, and Syria has already won



> sand war with morroco and finally Algerian civil war where they lost over 30,000 soldiers against few armed civilians .







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Ceylal said:


> Algeria when she was weak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soudanes, will best Egyptian forces, they got more cohones than your mama felt between her legs or on her lips, and Syria has already won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Soudanes will best Egyptian Forces ? what do you mean ya ibn el sharmoota ?


----------



## Ceylal

mahatir said:


> Soudanes will best Egyptian Forces ? what do you mean ya ibn el sharmoota ?


Egyptian army,like your mother , had a slew of cohones up her asss from Israel,French brits Israel,Yemen,Israel,Yemen again...And I am sure that the Soudanes as well as the Ethiopian swimmers will find away to her cervix.


----------



## Muhammed45

mahatir said:


> Soudanes will best Egyptian Forces ? what do you mean ya ibn el sharmoota ?


Hey, do you remember the time Americans screwed your stock markets?
That time your leader said we became beggars within only one night. Oh you had world bank, excuse me. 
Algeria once kicked French a** and Syrian brothers are now kicking American a**. 

Come back and talk when you are done with ******* up to Americans! owners of world bank LOL


----------



## Taygibay

The overall tone of exchanges is now pathetic.
Please respect Misr forces on their own thread,
a news thread BTW, not a debate one.

If you want to partake in a fallacious insult_fest_
without rhyme nor reason, open your own?

We're all better than what went on above, aren't we?
_* fingers crossed *
_​Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC




----------



## mahatir

Ceylal said:


> Egyptian army,like your mother , had a slew of cohones up her asss from Israel,French brits Israel,Yemen,Israel,Yemen again...And I am sure that the Soudanes as well as the Ethiopian swimmers will find away to her cervix.


Oh I see your complaining and trolling like a typical Algerian sharmoot



mohammad45 said:


> Hey, do you remember the time Americans screwed your stock markets?
> That time your leader said we became beggars within only one night. Oh you had world bank, excuse me.
> Algeria once kicked French a** and Syrian brothers are now kicking American a**.
> 
> Come back and talk when you are done with ******* up to Americans! owners of world bank LOL


Both Algeria and Syria are a big joke . The Syrian army lost over 200 thousands soldiers and destroyed their country just fighting a few thousand armed civilians I see no victory in this and they can't control the insurgency it's just another Afghanistan . 

Algeria performed badly against Islamist insurgency for 2 decades and their forces slaughtered over 70 thousands Algerian civilians apart from losing over 20 thousand of their own soldiers against poorly armed Algerian Islamia activists . 

The Algerian bitch celyal is making up bullshit about Egyptian forces which basically applies only on his failed army . 

Algeria stills sick up to Algeria and your very own country sucked up to America when they decided to overthrew the Afghan government back in the 1980s don't give me this cap



Taygibay said:


> The overall tone of exchanges is now pathetic.
> Please respect Misr forces on their own thread,
> a news thread BTW, not a debate one.
> 
> If you want to partake in a fallacious insult_fest_
> without rhyme nor reason, open your own?
> 
> We're all better than what went on above, aren't we?
> _* fingers crossed *
> _​Tay.


The Algerian troll celyal always turns any forum related to Egypt into an insult battle ; nothing serious here he is only a troll


----------



## mahatir

mohammad45 said:


> Why is your country fighting Yemenis and helps to massacre them? On the other hand your piggy governors had no reaction to genocide in Myanmar. While you are supposed to be a neighbor of Rohingyan oppressed Muslims. Pay your fair share of Ummah instead of massacring the poorest people of Islamic nations in Yemen.
> 
> Islam and Muslims is the last thing that a Malaysian could think about.
> 
> I know the role of dollar, you would sell anything to receive Saudi dollars. Oh, world bank. So stop insulting ceylal
> 
> @Ceylal has correct points. Egyptian army is being led by weak leaders despite having a brave hearted nation who gave valuable sacrifices in fighting Israel. Their army deserves better leaders, not these goons who are bi***ing between west and east.
> They need a proper independent military industry.
> Wish success for Egyptian and Algerian people.


Celyal has no idea what he is talking about when it comes to Egypt ; just another typical wannabe troll . 

From your post I see your nothing but another Islamist from Iranian side . Your no more than a bunch of hypocrites you keep screaming about Burma which your ally China and Pakistan has been arming to the teeth yet blame other countries . 

You keep screaming about Yemen yet your beloved Iran and assad killed over 300 thousand Muslims in Syria . 

I know your reply in advance I have seen a lot of your kind at the end they either turn into terrorists or convert .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Where are the MODERATORS? This is an absolute SHAME (like the posts above) what is happening to this thread in the last few pages. 

You don't see any Egyptian members issuing any of the vulgar attacks on other nationalities in their country's military threads like what we're seeing in this utterly DESPICABLE behavior and posting by these disrespectful and hate-filled members.

Time to show some authority and enforce the supposed rules of any respectable forum. Frankly, this is appalling.

@The Eagle @waz @WebMaster Kindly straighten things out, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammed45

mahatir said:


> Bullshit is all he offered until now .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen dude Saudi Arabia and Iran are the ones destroying this region , whether Saudi Support for some wahabi groups or Iran support for sectarian terrorist organizations like Hamas , Hezbollah and Isil .
> 
> This region will only be stable after the fall of all Islamist groverments like Iran , Turkey and Qatar , until then there will be no stability .
> 
> Egypt is the only country in this region with a strong army and a proper foreign policy focused on resisting Islamist ideologies whether MB , Isis or Khomenism .
> 
> The current goverment is solely focused on internal development and wiping out islamism which has help Egypt achieve stability unlike failed states around it whether Syria , Libya and Sudan .
> 
> Keep believing in your bogus conspiracy theories while iranians are suffering in Iran and escaping on boats all the way to Australia . Iran should be the richest country in the region with all the resources it has but your stupid government policies has kept you guys living in misery and poverty.
> 
> One time a real secular iranian will rule iran again and clean it from the islamist filth .


Dude i deleted my posts
You are opening issues one after an other and this thread is already derailed. 
I will open a thread next time, can say your thoughts there. Good bye for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

mohammad45 said:


> Dude i deleted my posts
> You are opening issues one after an other and this thread is already derailed.
> I will open a thread next time, can say your thoughts there. Good bye for now



Alright have a great day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egyptian air defence: note the forgotten 1164 days war of attrition between 1967 and 1970..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

The first shot of one of the Egyptian alligator "Ka-52 Alligator" helicopters from inside an Egyptian air force base after its last delivery, before the installation of its parts that are disassembled when shipped from Russian Russia to the Arab Republic of Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-55

russianplanes.net

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Man that is such a beautiful aircraft! That camo scheme suits it very well. Can't wait to see more of the naval camo MiGs. The only thing that bothers me a little bit is the undercarriage blue. It's a bit too "perky blue" lol. I would've liked to see it painted in a bit more subtle color like they painted the FLIR & EW pod on the engine nacelles in that very light, bluish/gray color. It looks more like the sky than that bright blue. Other than that, what a beauty.

You can see the gold tinted canopy very nicely in this view. With the air refueling probe on these MiGs and the Rafales, the EAF should seriously consider investing in a pair of IL-78 air refueling tankers. With everything they're buying lately and the two new batches of fighters with refueling probes, it would make a lot of sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MaRv



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Russian Helicopters (part of the Rustic Group) have made another batch of Ka-52 helicopters..
*The press release said the second batch of these helicopters for the foreign customer had already been manufactured.
*
At the end of his meeting with the Egyptian pilots, Rogozin proposed to name "*Nile Crocodile*" as an export name for the Egyptian version of the helicopter "Ka-52"*..
*
At the request of the Egyptian pilots, the Deputy Prime Minister of Russia participated in a test flight to see the possibilities of the Egyptian export version of the Russian helicopter "Ka-52".*











The Egyptian version got heavy modifications different from its Russian counterparts..
*
The Egyptian crocodile version has been designed to include corrosion-resistant materials (specific to the marine version), and have an enhanced reinforced body design. It is equipped with a new chassis with Braces and wheels designed to increase the weight of the helicopter at take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Helmet with visual tracking and lock on targets by "SURA-M"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> View attachment 424260
> 
> 
> Helmet with visual tracking and lock on targets by "SURA-M"



You can tell from the original picture when it was first uploaded (even without clicking and enlarging it) that the pilot's helmet had some type of HM system since it looked quite different from the rear-seater's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

French newspaper says Al Fateh Gowind 2500 corvette will be delivered to Egypt in 10 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> French newspaper says Al Fateh Gowind 2500 corvette will be delivered to Egypt in 10 days.



So cute.. low profile stealth.. 

Construction of the second corvette began in Alexandria Shipyard in April 2016 and will be completed by the end of 2017 and will enter service with the Egyptian Navy in 2018.

The third and fourth corvettes will also be built in the Alexandria Shipyard and are scheduled to enter service with the Egyptian Navy in 2019 and 2020, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> So cute.. low profile stealth..
> 
> Construction of the second corvette began in Alexandria Shipyard in April 2016 and will be completed by the end of 2017 and will enter service with the Egyptian Navy in 2018.
> 
> The third and fourth corvettes will also be built in the Alexandria Shipyard and are scheduled to enter service with the Egyptian Navy in 2019 and 2020, respectively.
> 
> View attachment 424669



*La corvette égyptienne « El Fateh » bientôt livrée*
Publié le 11/09/2017 15:01

http://www.lemarin.fr/secteurs-acti...a-corvette-egyptienne-el-fateh-bientot-livree

I'm guessing it's safe to assume that DCNS has it's hands soaked deeply in the Egyptian ship yard building these things, especially the first locally built one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> *La corvette égyptienne « El Fateh » bientôt livrée*
> Publié le 11/09/2017 15:01
> 
> http://www.lemarin.fr/secteurs-acti...a-corvette-egyptienne-el-fateh-bientot-livree
> 
> I'm guessing it's safe to assume that DCNS has it's hands soaked deeply in the Egyptian ship yard building these things, especially the first locally built one.


Most likely in training and support.. I guess some machinery and tools were also transferred to Egypt, but most important is the know-how and the TOT.. I hope it is a complete ToT, but some components must be too sensitive for that, like the Radars, missiles and some other electronic components, anyway Hope for the max and best possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Most likely in training and support.. I guess some machinery and tools were also transferred to Egypt, but most important is the know-how and the TOT.. I hope it is a complete ToT, but some components must be too sensitive for that, like the Radars, missiles and some other electronic components, anyway Hope for the max and best possible..



We'll have to see in 10 days or so, if this 2nd Gowind shows up. It should be an interesting month if there is any validity to this news and the South Korean frigates/corvettes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> We'll have to see in 10 days or so, if this 2nd Gowind shows up. It should be an interesting month if there is any validity to this news and the South Korean frigates/corvettes.


Let's hope for the best..

Commander of the Navy within the delegation







All 4 branches of the armed forces are present.. *with their briefcases , *looks like they will come back towing South Korea with them*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice digital camo on the Fahd with those two aft dust fans. Sakr MANPAD?

BTW, rumors from Russia that some of the MiG-35's have arrived in Egypt and deliveries are underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

In January 2017, a special report was issued by the Russian company MiG about its production of various aircraft, components and developments on its own production lines. It included equipment for 20 Egyptian fighters on the production line in Lukhovitsy, Moscow, which showed to contain the best and latest special equipment from MiG-35 and the Russian MiG-29K fighter jets, which were combined to produce an unprecedented Egyptian version, the Egyptian Advanced MiG-29M / M2, the equivalent of the Russian Mig-35.













Vladimir Kozhin, Assistant Russian President for Military Technical Cooperation, told TASS news agency that the supply of MiG fighter jets to Egypt has begun, *stressing that there are fighter jets already in Egyptian territory. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> stressing that there are fighter jets already in Egyptian territory.



Too bad they just don't fly them in like the Rafales. Seems every time there's an arrival of a Russian system into Egypt, it becomes a big hush-hush operation.

Silver Stars K-8 demonstration team in their first European appearance in Greece a few days ago, participating in Athens Flying Week. Tikanis Kala Afgharisto Parakalo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

The SC said:


> Indeed.. it looks like " made to order" depending on the intended terrain of operations..
> 
> View attachment 418215
> 
> 
> View attachment 418216
> 
> 
> View attachment 418217
> 
> 
> View attachment 418218
> 
> 
> View attachment 418219
> 
> 
> View attachment 418220
> 
> 
> View attachment 418221
> 
> 
> View attachment 418222
> 
> 
> View attachment 418223
> 
> 
> View attachment 418224
> 
> 
> View attachment 418225
> 
> 
> View attachment 418227
> 
> 
> View attachment 418228



The trigger discipline.....

The pose....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The French Howitzer "Caesar" in the Egyptian desert camouflage during evaluation.. might be a done deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


> The French Howitzer "Caesar" in the Egyptian desert camouflage during evaluation.. might be a done deal..
> 
> View attachment 426493
> 
> 
> View attachment 426494


I don't think so.....
The S.Korian K-9thunder has a great potential as the Caesar is on wheels but the thunder is not....so it will be more operational in desert sands.
Also the technology transfer of 155 mm ammunition from s.Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Silver stars in Athens. 











Look at this handsome Egyptian Sa'ka with his Sig SSG 3000, he looks like he's a pure descendant of Ramses or Tutankhamen. 






Russian & Egyptian Paratroopers training in Russia during Protectors of Friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> I don't think so.....
> The S.Korian K-9thunder has a great potential as the Caesar is on wheels but the thunder is not....so it will be more operational in desert sands.
> Also the technology transfer of 155 mm ammunition from s.Korea.


I do understand why you say that, but they are different systems, the French one can be used with the Rapid Deployment forces, since it is lightweight..and the SK K-9Thunder is to accompany the armoured divisions or brigades.. the 155mm munition can be used by both, since they are 155mm canons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

CASA 295 EGYPTIAN AIR FORCE GHARDAIA AEROPORT SEPTEMBER 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


> Where are the MODERATORS? This is an absolute SHAME (like the posts above) what is happening to this thread in the last few pages.
> 
> You don't see any Egyptian members issuing any of the vulgar attacks on other nationalities in their country's military threads like what we're seeing in this utterly DESPICABLE behavior and posting by these disrespectful and hate-filled members.
> 
> Time to show some authority and enforce the supposed rules of any respectable forum. Frankly, this is appalling.
> 
> @The Eagle @waz @WebMaster Kindly straighten things out, please.



It's been 20 days and those nasty posts still exist!
The moderators seem okay with that!
Saying slanders regarding other nationalities and destroying other threads is something we can do if we choose to do!
But we've been in military forums for many years .. we act professional to be regarded as respected members at least. that should come before we exchange our thoughts and ideas!



The SC said:


> * ...*
> 
> This really convinced (and proved to) everyone that the Egyptian soldier is the best of all soldiers on earth.. just as the prophet has said..



This was something that shouldn't be mentioned here!
This Hadeeth (Saying of prophet Muhammed "saw") is a da’eef (weak) one!
That being said, Egypt during its long history especially the Islamic era, has been the shield and the sword of our Ummah (The nation of Islam) it was Egypt that managed to stop waves of both the Crusaders and Mongols and to re-install the Caliphate. 
This is just a part of our shining history that we all proud of.



Frogman said:


> No it hasn't and no they are not.
> 
> Not to belittle his achievement but it totally irrelevant to your point. Egypt continues to churn out officers who are poor on a tactical level while also being quite mediocre at soldiering. The NCO corps is also incredibly brittle and Egypt's conscription model has proved its failure to adequately train personnel multiple times.
> 
> The words of the prophet meant nothing when the Egyptian Armed Forces was suffering from defeats and humiliation. They also still mean nothing. All this does is provide a smokescreen for continual military failure.
> 
> Living in bloody dreamland.



Just by following the military operations in northern Sinai for the past 5 years with 1000+ killed in our forces give us many thoughts how poorly trained and equipped the police and the army are . Things are to some extent improving (especially after drones and MRAPs took part!) but the insurgents still have a solid ground that allow them to hit hard!

I have seen almost all the videos that been released by ISIL/DAESH/.. documenting their operations against police and army forces. And I know so did @Frogman that's why I understand his comment here!



Gomig-21 said:


> Nice digital camo on the Fahd with those two aft dust fans. Sakr MANPAD?
> 
> BTW, rumors from Russia that some of the MiG-35's have arrived in Egypt and deliveries are underway.



Nice camo indeed but It's not our Fahd.
Since when we have a 6×6 Fahd APC أصلاً  ?!


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Only in EAF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> This was something that shouldn't be mentioned here!
> This Hadeeth (Saying of prophet Muhammed "saw") is a da’eef (weak) one!
> That being said, Egypt during its long history especially the Islamic era, has been the shield and the sword of our Ummah (The nation of Islam) it was Egypt that managed to stop waves of both the Crusaders and Mongols and to re-install the Caliphate.
> This is just a part of our shining history that we all proud of.



That was for the ones demeaning the Egyptian armed forces..only non-Muslims or anti-Muslims would react negatively to that!



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Just by following the military operations in northern Sinai for the past 5 years with 1000+ killed in our forces give us many thoughts how poorly trained and equipped the police and the army are . Things are to some extent improving (especially after drones and MRAPs took part!) but the insurgents still have a solid ground that allow them to hit hard!





Amir_Pharaoh said:


> @Frogman that's why I understand his comment here!



Are you saying that the US army and marines are also poorly trained and equipped ? they have lost thousands of soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan too.. that is why I think that this statement about the Egyptian army's training and equipment makes no sense..





Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Nice camo indeed but It's not our Fahd.
> Since when we have a 6×6 Fahd APC أصلاً  ?!



What is written on it? and who's flag is that? أصلاً

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The SC said:


> Are you saying that the US army and marines are also poorly trained and equipped ? they have lost thousands of soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan too.. that is why I think that this statement about the Egyptian army's training and equipment makes no sense..



US army doesn't apply compulsory conscription and give newly graduate students from civil colleges 45 days to train before sending them directly to urban warfare zones to fight highly trained and more experienced fighters expecting them to overcome suicide bombs, snipers and IEDs!

This is just one of many reasons that we keep having such heavy casualties! 



The SC said:


> What is written on it? and who's flag is that? أصلاً



It's a Chinese Type-92 and the solider with SA-18 is a member of our EADF
@ International Army Games 2017: Clear Sky competition that was held in Xinjiang, China early this year.

You can see many flags here!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Nice camo indeed but It's not our Fahd.
> Since when we have a 6×6 Fahd APC أصلاً  ?!



Haha, indeed. Sorry, my bad.  Similar to the Pegaso also. Good to see you, BTW. You should participate more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> View attachment 426867
> 
> Only in EAF



BTW, they're gonna have to train and train A LOT with these new Ka-52's (and I'm sure they will anyway) to check all systems and make sure all the bugs are taken care of.

I'm bringing this up because this just happened 2 days ago in Russia, Ka-52 attacks a fisherman. Cause of misfire? "Weapon's control circuit failure." Look at that speed and destructive power of either the 30mm cannon or rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

One of the better pics from Bright Star so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

About damn time!!










Finally, with troops in Sinai!!






Still waiting for more!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nile-Tiger

Guys... what about a (Second) FREMM frigate ??? Are we gonna order more FREMMs or any other good frigates soon ? And what about the 2 additional GOWIND corvettes (4+2)? There was news few months ago about negotiations between Egypt and France about (12 Rafale Fighters, 2 GOWIND corvettes and 2 other ships, and 12, or may be 24, NH Helicopters, among other weapons I guess)... Is this deal still being in negotiations ?

Also... Did Egypt ACTUALLY received any MIG-29M fighters yet ? And did we really order, or expected to order soon, any SU-35 Fighters ? ONE last questions... I think that the number of Frigates in the Egyptian Navy, after the last FREMM Tahya Misr officially joined the Navy, should be 11 Frigates... 4 Oliver Hazard perry class, 2 Knox class, 2 Jianghu class, AND 2 KONI CLASS...But I found that some resources are excluding the 2 Koni class frigates, bringing the total number of Frigates to 9 only... Have they officially gone out of service ?

Sorry for all these questions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Too many questions indeed! 



Nile-Tiger said:


> Guys... what about a (Second) FREMM frigate ??? Are we gonna order more FREMMs or any other good frigates soon ? And what about the 2 additional GOWIND corvettes (4+2)? There was news few months ago about negotiations between Egypt and France about (12 Rafale Fighters, 2 GOWIND corvettes and 2 other ships, and 12, or may be 24, NH Helicopters, among other weapons I guess)... Is this deal still being in negotiations ?



Nothing has been confirmed yet. 



Nile-Tiger said:


> Also... Did Egypt ACTUALLY received any MIG-29M fighters yet ? ......



It's just a matter of time before seeing the new MIGs in EAF. 
The news that circulated the web last year did mention that EAF was scheduled to receive the first MiGs in the first half of 2017. So, they could be already in service! 
Regarding the weapon systems that come from Russia, China and other suppliers no ceremony is expected to take place unlike we have been doing with the systems that been received from USA and France! (i.e today with ENS AL FATEH F-971)



Nile-Tiger said:


> ... did we really order, or expected to order soon, any SU-35 Fighters ?



"Expected" is more accurate!



Nile-Tiger said:


> .......But I found that some resources are excluding the 2 Koni class frigates, bringing the total number of Frigates to 9 only... Have they officially gone out of service ?
> 
> Sorry for all these questions







It's an ASW (Anti-Submarine Warfare) frigate.
I don't think Egy navy can afford to decommission it.

Also, you may check this thread"
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egypt-is-getting-south-korean-frigates.516333/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Raising the flag of Egypt on the ENS AL FATEH F-971 in the port of Lorion, France

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Nile-Tiger said:


> Sorry for all these questions



Those are great questions, no need to apologize at all. Ask all you want and if someone wants to answer they will or won't. 

Su-35? Those would average about $90 million per aircraft without any support of any kind. By the time you add all the necessary "stuff" it would probably be close to $100-$120 million per. For that number, I hope they find a way to buy more Rafales instead. Or at least accept the option for the additional 12 you mentioned to bring the number to 36 (3 squadrons). Then buy more MiG-35s to add to the 50 they already committed to, that way they're only increasing the current platforms they already have and not introducing yet another monster fighter. That's just my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

The SC said:


> Raising the flag of Egypt on the ENS AL FATEH F-971 in the port of* Lorion*, France



LOL It's LORIENT, mate! Which with an added apostrophe,
fittingly spells The East, L' Orient ! Masr is east of France?

And it's no coincidence either. It was the building of a ship
there in 1669 to go commerce with India, the Soleil d'Orient
or Sun of the East, that stuck with the workers enough for
them to name the yard the same including living quarters :
with the practical contraction meaning The/ Orient, L'Orient.

As the place churned out boats and great boats since, the
choice of name is well suited even though the original ship
sank somewhere around Madagascar in 1681, a mere 10
years after launch.

Sorry for rambling but history is such a common treasure,
I hope you don't mind.

Great day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Finally, with troops in Sinai!!



Let's hope the terrorists don't get a hold of this crazy new weapon the Russians just came up with! 






Normally I wouldn't post these types of sat images of critical military installations, but realizing these pics are already all over the internet anyway and I'm curious since there really isn't an official list of the quantity of Wing Loongs in the Egyptian army, but here we see at least 4 on a tarmac that hosts 6 obvious spots and possibly another 3 outside a separate hangar. Wiki just lists Egypt as an operator but doesn't say how many. Anyone know how many Wing Loongs in the Egyptian Army?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Penguin

Nile-Tiger said:


> Guys... what about a (Second) FREMM frigate ??? Are we gonna order more FREMMs or any other good frigates soon ? And what about the 2 additional GOWIND corvettes (4+2)? There was news few months ago about negotiations between Egypt and France about (12 Rafale Fighters, 2 GOWIND corvettes and 2 other ships, and 12, or may be 24, NH Helicopters, among other weapons I guess)... Is this deal still being in negotiations ?
> 
> Also... Did Egypt ACTUALLY received any MIG-29M fighters yet ? And did we really order, or expected to order soon, any SU-35 Fighters ? ONE last questions... I think that the number of Frigates in the Egyptian Navy, after the last FREMM Tahya Misr officially joined the Navy, should be 11 Frigates... 4 Oliver Hazard perry class, 2 Knox class, 2 Jianghu class, AND 2 KONI CLASS...But I found that some resources are excluding the 2 Koni class frigates, bringing the total number of Frigates to 9 only... Have they officially gone out of service ?
> 
> Sorry for all these questions


Egyptian navy does not and has not operated Koni's
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koni-class_frigate#Ships_in_class
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ships_of_the_Egyptian_Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Penguin said:


> Egyptian navy does not and has not operated Koni's
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koni-class_frigate#Ships_in_class
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ships_of_the_Egyptian_Navy



The first link shows Egypt as an operator. Possibly a previous operator from the late 70's.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koni-class_frigate

Operators:





Soviet Navy




Algerian National Navy




Bulgarian Navy




Cuban Navy




Volksmarine




Egyptian Navy




Libyan Navy




Yugoslav Navy


 Libyan People's Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Gomig-21 said:


> The first link shows Egypt as an operator. Possibly a previous operator from the late 70's.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koni-class_frigate
> 
> Operators:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soviet Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algerian National Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulgarian Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volksmarine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libyan Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yugoslav Navy
> 
> 
> Libyan People's Army


Yes, and then you look at the rest of the page and you see the individual ships of this class produced and none of them ever ended up in Egyptian service .....

See 'exports' here: http://russianships.info/eng/warships/project_1159.htm
See: https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/russia/1159-list.htm
See: http://www.deagel.com/Fighting-Ships/Project-1159_a002838001.aspx
See: http://www.navypedia.org/ships/russia/ru_es_delfin.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Penguin said:


> Yes, and then you look at the rest of the page and you see the individual ships of this class produced and none of them ended up in Egyptian service .....



Yep, it definitely wasn't exported to Egypt in the exact sense of the term, but possibly found its way via other means, most notably from our close neighbor to the west as in many of their Mirages also found their way to Egypt in the 70's. Some other systems under the cloak of secrecy and this might've been one of those. There was quite a few of these types of transactions preceding, during and following the war in 1973. But I tend to agree with you that it more likely wasn't the case.


----------



## Penguin

Amir_Pharaoh said:


>


This is the LYBIAN ship Al Gorthabiyah (213)
'


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Penguin said:


> This is the LYBIAN ship Al Gorthabiyah (213)
> '



No it is not! 
This photo was taken back in 2005 before 2011 turmoil 
http://www.maltashipphotos.com/productfile.asp?ProductID1=5888&PRODUCTCAT1=Yachts
This was taken back in 2012




http://www.maltashipphotos.com/productfile.asp?ProductID1=7480&PRODUCTCAT1=Yachts





This shouldn't be something to debate about! 
It's a damn FRIGATE!! that's been in service since the 90s! with many photos and videos to the whole world to see.


----------



## Penguin

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, it definitely wasn't exported to Egypt in the exact sense of the term, but possibly found its way via other means, most notably from our close neighbor to the west as in many of their Mirages also found their way to Egypt in the 70's. Some other systems under the cloak of secrecy and this might've been one of those. There was quite a few of these types of transactions preceding, during and following the war in 1973. But I tend to agree with you that it more likely wasn't the case.


All Koni class / Project 1159 were commissioned 1975-1987. They are all accounted for, including the exports. None went 'missing'.



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> No it is not!
> This photo was taken back in 2005 before 2011 turmoil
> http://www.maltashipphotos.com/productfile.asp?ProductID1=5888&PRODUCTCAT1=Yachts
> This was taken back in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.maltashipphotos.com/productfile.asp?ProductID1=7480&PRODUCTCAT1=Yachts


Then, it is the Lybian Al Hani (212). Note the pennant number of the ship on the pic originally posted!
Al Ghardabia 213 (till 24.10.1987 SKR-195) was sunk 9.08.2011 by a British combat aircraft in Tripoli. Not Al Hani.





http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1905279
http://www.maltashipphotos.com/productfile.asp?ProductID1=9814&PRODUCTCAT1=Corvettes



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> View attachment 427298
> 
> This shouldn't be something to debate about!
> It's a damn FRIGATE!! that's been in service since the 90s! with many photos and videos to the whole world to see.


Who's talking about the ex-US Knox class ships?


----------



## Gomig-21

Penguin said:


> All Koni class / Project 1159 were commissioned 1975-1987. They are all accounted for, including the exports. None went 'missing'.



The 1973 reference was just an example of the Mirages and was not intended to suggest that that particular frigate found its way to Egypt exactly that year, nor that any went missing. Either way, the same Wiki link you posted shows it and if it's inaccurate, that's perfectly fine. Not worth banging heads over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt's future Navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Penguin said:


> All Koni class / Project 1159 were commissioned 1975-1987. They are all accounted for, including the exports. None went 'missing'.
> 
> 
> Then, it is the Lybian Al Hani (212). Note the pennant number of the ship on the pic originally posted!
> Al Ghardabia 213 (till 24.10.1987 SKR-195) was sunk 9.08.2011 by a British combat aircraft in Tripoli. Not Al Hani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1905279
> http://www.maltashipphotos.com/productfile.asp?ProductID1=9814&PRODUCTCAT1=Corvettes
> 
> 
> Who's talking about the ex-US Knox class ships?



Oops I feel bad!
I don't know how I confused Knox with Koni ?!
Still ..




Egy Navy ..
I was the one who took this still! It was aired on Egypt's ch1 back in 2012.
Egypt did purchase two along with * Sava sub from Serbia.

Another source!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nile-Tiger

I have read it many times (in English and Arabic) that Egypt operates/operated a couple of KONI class frigates... but not everyone mentions or count them... In a thread about the Egyptian navy in Arabic-Military website, it is written that Egypt bought 2 Koni class frigate from Serbia...

Did Egypt really bought Sava submarine ? Or any other Submarines, other than the 4 Romeo class submarines ? (Not talking about the recent German Dolphin submarines ofcourse... I mean in the 80s or 90s)


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Oops I feel bad!
> I don't know how I confused Knox with Koni ?!
> Still ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egy Navy ..
> I was the one who took this still! It was aired on Egypt's ch1 back in 2012.
> Egypt did purchase two along with * Sava sub from Serbia.


The subtype of koni is consistent with Lybian ships and the pennant number on the bow is 212, which is Al Hani. The Egyptian navy does not have any pennant numbers in this range (all larger ships have a 9## number)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ships_of_the_Egyptian_Navy

As for Sava's again no such submarines were ever exported by Yugoslavia and only two were built (both of which were scrapped).



Nile-Tiger said:


> I have read it many times (in English and Arabic) that Egypt operates/operated a couple of KONI class frigates... but not everyone mentions or count them... In a thread about the Egyptian navy in Arabic-Military website, it is written that Egypt bought 2 Koni class frigate from Serbia...
> 
> Did Egypt really bought Sava submarine ? Or any other Submarines, other than the 4 Romeo class submarines ? (Not talking about the recent German Dolphin submarines ofcourse... I mean in the 80s or 90s)


_Yugoslavia had only two Koni's. Both were scrapped.

Sokol: _
January 1978 21 April 1979 30 November 1979 to Yugoslavia as _Split_, later to Serbia & Montenegro, scrapped 2013

SKR-481:
25 December 1979 24 December 1981 30 September 1982 to Yugoslavia as _Koper_, scrapped 1998 

Around or before the Chinese Romeo's Egypt negotiated for a pair of ex-RN Oberon class submarines but the deal never materialized. No Sava's were ever in Egyptian naval service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


>


That is why the new Mig-35s need their bigger brothers the SU-35s too..
Beautiful pics from nice exercises..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> That is why the new Mig-35s need their bigger brothers the SU-35s too..
> Beautiful pics from nice exercises..



Your post reminded me of something: There's an interesting commonality/connection in what you just said that exists and applies to the F-16, F-15, Egypt & Saudiya.

The Peregrine falcon was a revered animal and a renowned god to the ancient Egyptians in Horus. He was also a peregrine falcon you can see his resembling cheek markings in this depiction. (connection 1)






The peregrine falcon is very special and admired in Saudiya with the many many falconers there that raise them and fly them and hunt them. Very popular in Saudiya and several other GCC states. (connection 2)

King Abdullah was an avid falconer who flew peregrines.






The peregrine falcon is also one of a few raptor species where sexual dimorphism exists. That is the very noticeable size difference between the larger female and the 1/3 smaller male, as seen clearly in this adult pair. (Connection #3)






Both of these creatures are the fastest living animals on the face of the earth and both are deadly aerial killers, much like the larger Saudi F-15 and the smaller Egyptian F-16. (Connection #4!)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Your post reminded me of something: There's an interesting commonality/connection in what you just said that exists and applies to the F-16, F-15, Egypt & Saudiya.
> 
> The Peregrine falcon was a revered animal and a renowned god to the ancient Egyptians in Horus. He was also a peregrine falcon you can see his resembling cheek markings in this depiction. (connection 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The peregrine falcon is very special and admired in Saudiya with the many many falconers there that raise them and fly them and hunt them. Very popular in Saudiya and several other GCC states. (connection 2)
> 
> King Abdullah was an avid falconer who flew peregrines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The peregrine falcon is also one of a few raptor species where sexual dimorphism exists. That is the very noticeable size difference between the larger female and the 1/3 smaller male, as seen clearly in this adult pair. (Connection #3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these creatures are the fastest living animals on the face of the earth and both are deadly aerial killers, much like the larger Saudi F-15 and the smaller Egyptian F-16. (Connection #4!)


Couldn't have found a better example.. very well thought of..
That beauty is very protective of that archer..
Let me correct myself then:
That is why the new Mig-35s need their bigger _sisters, mothers, wives, girlfriends_ the SU-35s too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

New pic of an EGY Alligator in Russia prior to shipping to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The first appearance of an Egyptian special forces from the Interior Ministry armed with Russian sub machine gun* Vityaz-sn
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The first appearance of an Egyptian special forces from the Interior Ministry armed with Russian sub machine gun* Vityaz-sn
> *
> View attachment 427808​



Looks good. Gonna be tough to find a better replacement to the Mp5.  There's a reason why it's so popular and used by many SF's. The reviews on this thing are decent and the only downside is without a forward grip it gets hot on the hand. lol, so many weapon choices out there these days. It's like going to a pharmacy for some pain killer and you have 8 million choices.

EAF Rafales with Saudi F-15's.






New pic of Egyptian MiG-35 carrying R-77 missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

JKangoroo said:


> Can you all please stop posting so much on egypt there is other stuff to post than egupt


Read the title of the thread!



Gomig-21 said:


> Looks good. Gonna be tough to find a better replacement to the Mp5.  There's a reason why it's so popular and used by many SF's. The reviews on this thing are decent and the only downside is without a forward grip it gets hot on the hand. lol, so many weapon choices out there these days. It's like going to a pharmacy for some pain killer and you have 8 million choices.
> 
> EAF Rafales with Saudi F-15's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pic of Egyptian MiG-35 carrying R-77 missiles.


The Czechoslovak Scorpion was one of the best too, but yes the Mp5 was German..that adds to its qualities..

Scorpion





*SVD Dragunov *forward grip











There is also a new Russian sniper gun with the Egyptian forces now
*SVD Dragunov *










Also, Egypt added the new Russian assault rifle AK-12





And the Very powerful Russian AK 103















And the Russian PKM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Read the title of the thread!
> 
> 
> The Czechoslovak Scorpion was one of the best too, but yes the Mp5 was German..that adds to its qualities..
> 
> Scorpion
> View attachment 428047
> 
> 
> *SVD Dragunov *forward grip
> View attachment 428022
> 
> 
> View attachment 428028
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a new Russian sniper gun with the Egyptian forces now
> *SVD Dragunov *
> View attachment 428030
> 
> 
> View attachment 428032
> 
> 
> Also, Egypt added the new Russian assault rifle AK-12
> View attachment 428036
> 
> 
> And the Very powerful Russian AK 103
> View attachment 428040
> 
> 
> View attachment 428042
> 
> 
> View attachment 428045
> 
> 
> And the Russian PKM
> View attachment 428046



The Paratroopers were using the Russian Ratnik personal equipment system and their small arms for this Ex.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Czechoslovak Scorpion was one of the best too, but yes the Mp5 was German..that adds to its qualities..



Indeed. I think the problem they might be facing with SMGs like the EVO is its 4.6mm caliber and the Drugo is 5.6 if I'm not mistaken and the others are also other calibers other than 9mm which makes the amo not standard with the common 9mil pistols, hence the attraction of the Mp5 and maybe other SMGs like the Vityaz. The Mp5's accuracy and low recoil and compactness and so many other excellent attributes are hard to beat, but the 9mm caliber I think is important. 



Frogman said:


>



Are you still sketchy about the MiGs or have the problems gone away with them growing on us? Especially the camo on these ones. They are looking good.
And of course the huge BVR advantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> The Paratroopers were using the Russian Ratnik personal equipment system and their small arms for this Ex.
> 
> View attachment 428048


Why would they do that in an ex..?

Apparently this is the final Egyptian Mig-35 cammo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Why would they do that in an ex..?



Part of joint Ex is getting familiar with the kit and weapons the other side uses. If you're familiar with your ally's kit and capabilities then you're more interoperable. It's a fairly common occurrence.

The Russians will also be looking to export their kit. It would be the wrong move to introduce Ratnik imo to the Paratroopers alone. Wouldn't solve their overarching problems either.



Gomig-21 said:


> Are you still sketchy about the MiGs or have the problems gone away with them growing on us? Especially the camo on these ones. They are looking good.
> And of course the huge BVR advantage.



I don't think I've knocked its capabilities or argued they weren't filling gaps. It's just that to call it a good addition I would have to view it in a vacuum on its own.

We've already gone through the drawbacks in terms of connectivity, maintenance, and training across the Air Force. But I think my largest doubt is about it is its future. Is the MiG - 29 platform going anywhere in the next 30-40 years, or even the next fifteen?

We already know the Rafale F - 4 upgrade is planned for 2025 and there will be a user base in both France (which will skip 5th gen) and India who will push development constantly beyond that tranche.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Part of joint Ex is getting familiar with the kit and weapons the other side uses. If you're familiar with your ally's kit and capabilities then you're more interoperable. It's a fairly common occurrence.
> 
> The Russians will also be looking to export their kit. It would be the wrong move to introduce Ratnik imo to the Paratroopers alone. Wouldn't solve their overarching problems either.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've knocked its capabilities or argued they weren't filling gaps. It's just that to call it a good addition I would have to view it in a vacuum on its own.
> 
> We've already gone through the drawbacks in terms of connectivity, maintenance, and training across the Air Force. But I think my largest doubt about it is its future. Is the MiG - 29 platform going anywhere in the next 30-40 years, or even the next fifteen?
> 
> We already know the Rafale F - 4 upgrade is planned for 2025 and there will be a user base in both France (which will skip 5th gen) and India who will push development constantly beyond that tranche.


Well, there is a light stealth fighter being worked on by Russia and the UAE, it was said that it will be based on the Mig-29, and that Sukhoi will get involved in it as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Well, there is a light stealth fighter being worked on by Russia and the UAE, it was said that it will be based on the Mig-29, and that Sukhoi will get involved in it as well..



I'm talking about the MiG - 29 being introduced now specifically. 

The proposed Russian light stealth fighter is what is meant to replace the Fulcrum and will be a completely different fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> I'm talking about the MiG - 29 being introduced now specifically.
> 
> The proposed Russian light stealth fighter is what is meant to replace the Fulcrum and will be a completely different fighter.


But Bro, this is no ordinary Mig-29..this is a MIG-29 M/M2, export name Mig-35.. and this Egyptian special edition has the Tag "Advanced"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> I don't think I've knocked its capabilities or argued they weren't filling gaps. It's just that to call it a good addition I would have to view it in a vacuum on its own.
> 
> We've already gone through the drawbacks in terms of connectivity, maintenance, and training across the Air Force. But I think my largest doubt is about it is its future. Is the MiG - 29 platform going anywhere in the next 30-40 years, or even the next fifteen?
> 
> We already know the Rafale F - 4 upgrade is planned for 2025 and there will be a user base in both France (which will skip 5th gen) and India who will push development constantly beyond that tranche.



You make a good point with regards to the future of the platform itself. I haven't really given that much thought since I've been looking more at the immediate application. Besides the urgent need to replace the old aircraft, I think 'filling the gaps' and addressing long-standing and long-lacking needs was probably the other main focus of the EAF. This is just my opinion, but I really think that the restrictions on the F-16 in terms of not only operational requirements but also weaponry strongly influenced the purchase of this aircraft.

We know the AIM-120 wasn't and most likely isn't coming to the EAF's F-16's. Despite the MICA with the Rafales, that's been very nicely taken care of with the R-77 (which many will argue is more effective than the AIM-120.)

I also think it's safe to say that the AIM-9X is not coming to the EAF either, and that has also been effectively addressed with the R-73. Assuming that the EAF is getting the HMCS with these MiGs (based on one of those recent pics,) and with the missile's off-boresight capability, this could easily be the best short range missile in EAF inventory. As a matter of fact, the development of the AIM-9X was prompted by the Russian R-73. That speaks volumes as to the Russian A2A missiles capabilities.

So the introduction of the most advanced MiG to date to the EAF has effectively taken care of those two major dilemmas that have essentially hampered and neutered the EAF's F-16 fleet and its other fighters for over 3 decades.

Granted the Rafales and the MICA have solved that problem prior to the MiGs, but this adds another dimension and more importantly another source for the EAF which I think is very valuable. I also feel the Russian missiles are slightly better than the MICA in range and maybe better in short range maneuverability also.

The cost in comparison to the Rafale is obviously much better. It makes sense to have a utility fighter which not only has lower procurement costs and comes with excellent and highly effective weaponry, but also has lower operational costs. Plus I don't think the Russians will be breathing on the back of our necks about what we're doing with the aircraft like maybe the French and most certainly the Americans would do. Another plus?

Connectivity/interoperbility with a largely Russian based radar and SAM system in country probably has its advantages. I also think this aircraft, for the price tag has excellent defensive capabilities with its MAWS and ECM systems. It has grown on me, for sure.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You make a good point with regards to the future of the platform itself. I haven't really given that much thought since I've been looking more at the immediate application. Besides the urgent need to replace the old aircraft, I think 'filling the gaps' and addressing long-standing and long-lacking needs was probably the other main focus of the EAF. This is just my opinion, but I really think that the restrictions on the F-16 in terms of not only operational requirements but also weaponry strongly influenced the purchase of this aircraft.
> 
> We know the AIM-120 wasn't and most likely isn't coming to the EAF's F-16's. Despite the MICA with the Rafales, that's been very nicely taken care of with the R-77 (which many will argue is more effective than the AIM-120.)
> 
> I also think it's safe to say that the AIM-9X is not coming to the EAF either, and that has also been effectively addressed with the R-73. Assuming that the EAF is getting the HMCS with these MiGs (based on one of those recent pics,) and with the missile's off-boresight capability, this could easily be the best short range missile in EAF inventory. As a matter of fact, the development of the AIM-9X was prompted by the Russian R-73. That speaks volumes as to the Russian A2A missiles capabilities.
> 
> So the introduction of the most advanced MiG to date to the EAF has effectively taken care of those two major dilemmas that have essentially hampered and neutered the EAF's F-16 fleet and its other fighters for over 3 decades.
> 
> Granted the Rafales and the MICA have solved that problem prior to the MiGs, but this adds another dimension and more importantly another source for the EAF which I think is very valuable. I also feel the Russian missiles are slightly better than the MICA in range and maybe better in short range maneuverability also.
> 
> The cost in comparison to the Rafale is obviously much better. It makes sense to have a utility fighter which not only has lower procurement costs and comes with excellent and highly effective weaponry, but also has lower operational costs. Plus I don't think the Russians will be breathing on the back of our necks about what we're doing with the aircraft like maybe the French and most certainly the Americans would do. Another plus?
> 
> Connectivity/interoperbility with a largely Russian based radar and SAM system in country probably has its advantages. I also think this aircraft, for the price tag has excellent defensive capabilities with its MAWS and ECM systems. It has grown on me, for sure.


One of these Mig-35s replaces 3 Mig-21..and this is a very conservative estimate due to the new tech, engine power, weapons load, reach..etc.. So 50 Mig-35 are replacing 150 Mig-21s.. and with much up-to-date tech..
This is another dimension to take into account..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> You make a good point with regards to the future of the platform itself. I haven't really given that much thought since I've been looking more at the immediate application.



Which is something I always have an issue with. In my opinion the future of aircraft is just as important as what it provides now.

I reckon someone was having this very same conversation when the Air Force was introducing more MiG-21s, F-7s, Phantoms, and Mirages.

At least three of those hit a dead end in terms of development as early as 1990 yet they remained in service in some capacity or another till now and gave us this replacement headache.




Gomig-21 said:


> This is just my opinion, but I really think that the restrictions on the F-16 in terms of not only operational requirements but also weaponry strongly influenced the purchase of this aircraft.



Which is a result of flawed strategic planning. The EAF continued its investment well into the 21st century when it was apparent that restrictions weren't going to be lifted - unless there were drastic changes in policy - in the 1990s and early 2000s.

They knew that the Israelis would always object but did sod all to help themselves either.

Not signing memorandums to help with interoperability, racking up 3rd party violations, and not deploying on UN sanctioned missions with conflicted air spaces. Egypt has not given the United States a reason to release the AMRAAM, if anything it has put up more hurdles.



Gomig-21 said:


> Granted the Rafales and the MICA have solved that problem prior to the MiGs, but this adds another dimension and more importantly another source for the EAF which I think is very valuable. I also feel the Russian missiles are slightly better than the MICA in range and maybe better in short range maneuverability also.



From those with actual inside connects (@MICA) it seems the EAF is more than confident in the Rafales missile package, perhaps more than the Russian one.

I also think that the French being confident enough in fielding the MICA alone with the prospect of going up against the Russians is important.

Also have to remember the MICA NG - which promises better range, detection and acquisition - is right around the corner (2023-2025) and the Meteor may be a possibility.




Gomig-21 said:


> The cost in comparison to the Rafale is obviously much better. It makes sense to have a utility fighter which not only has lower procurement costs and comes with excellent and highly effective weaponry, but also has lower operational costs.



Obviously we don't have the numbers but I suspect operating three different types is a damn sight more expensive. Especially when it has already been proven we can absorb the Rafale quickly without changing much and even use weapon systems already in service on it.

As for operating costs, buy more and fly more, economies of scale. The F-35 is the most expensive thing out there but the order numbers it has will make it incredible value for money.

I think Russian frame and engine life is being overlooked here. They need overhaul and replacement far more often than their western counterparts.

Plus unless the MiG - 35 becomes an export success we may have to front the development cost - like we did for this bird already - alone at some point if the Russian replacement materializes as they'll obviously priorities that.

We may pay less cash upfront but the lifetime cost may just be higher than that of introducing the Rafale alone.



Gomig-21 said:


> Plus I don't think the Russians will be breathing on the back of our necks about what we're doing with the aircraft like maybe the French and most certainly the Americans would do. Another plus?



The Russians are already using the return of flights to Sharm as leverage when the entirety of their security demands were met several years ago.

I think people are also forgetting the Russians like to keep nations dependent on their depots and factories for overhaul, engine replacement, and repair. Without the Ukraine and several other former Soviet states many of the MiGs and Su that are still flying around today wouldn't have been.

They have also been the most difficult to deal with in regards to funding. Unwilling to offer soft loans or long term contracts. The prospect of offsets also doesn't exist.

They will eventually want to undermine our attempts to export energy to Europe and continue to find things to leverage until they get what they want; the naval base they wanted since the fifties.

I think distaste for the US is somewhat unfounded. The support infrastructure the EAF has for the -16 is pretty good, I don't think the Russians would agree to anything similar.

France has a long history of arming morally questionable regimes and are also open to transfer of tech/support infrastructure given the cash is right.

Say what you want about the Eu, US, and UK but the three have been among the largest investors in Egypt. What are the Russians doing?

It may be growing on you but I'll always remain a critic of something that smacks of short term planning.



The SC said:


> One of these Mig-35s replaces 3 Mig-21..and this is a very conservative estimate due to the new tech, engine power, weapons load, reach..etc.. So 50 Mig-35 are replacing 150 Mig-21s.. and with much up-to-date tech..
> This is another dimension to take into account..



Question is, why does the EAF need a 350+ fighter air force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> They have also been the most difficult to deal with in regards to funding. Unwilling to offer soft loans or long term contracts. The prospect of offsets also doesn't exist.
> 
> They will eventually want to undermine our attempts to export energy to Europe and continue to find things to leverage until they get what they want; the naval base they wanted since the fifties.



What about the Dabaa project as far as Russian investments are concerned? Not only in money matters but technologies far beyond what any other country, including the US are willing to provide Egypt to realise its over 60 years dream of Nuclear power plants..And not to forget who has helped Egypt to Build the Aswan Dam, a National project that has saved Egypt from the most devastating floods it was known for..
So all in all Russia has always been geared to help Egypt realise its most vital Mega-projects, more so than any other country.. the US opposed the plan as well as Europe at that time.. can you imagine now why Egypt hangs on to Russia? So I won't go into small details.. this is the big picture of things, and of course every nation that wants to invest in the Egyptian new projects is welcome to do so..



Frogman said:


> Question is, why does the EAF need a 350+ fighter air force?


A simple answer is because of the size of Egypt and also because potential adversaries of Egypt have much more that that, qualitatively as well as quantitatively..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF MIG-29M2 Advanced, armed with R-77 + R-73

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MICA

@Gomig-21 The R-77 is a good missile and all but it's not as fancy as they advertise it , the French Mica is way ahead of the R-77 but at the end i am a bit happy we got other bvr missile in large numbers other than the Aim-7p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> One of these Mig-35s replaces 3 Mig-21..and this is a very conservative estimate due to the new tech, engine power, weapons load, reach..etc.. So 50 Mig-35 are replacing 150 Mig-21s.. and with much up-to-date tech..
> This is another dimension to take into account..



Indeed, but it does hurt me a little to see my lover finally put to sleep. Has there ever been anything more beautiful that this, though? 






I know us old-timers are stuck in our times. "Back in the day, we had to walk to school!" 



Frogman said:


> Which is something I always have an issue with. In my opinion the future of aircraft is just as important as what it provides now.



Well, I'll give you one right off the bat in support of this MiG-29/35 ~ WEAPONS.
Besides introducing the two primary Russian A2A missiles to the EAF, it has now opened the door for the slew of Russian weaponry with regards to not only A2A, but A2G and the ever so important Russian ECM warfare technology. The platform, being the higher-end 4th generation will have the adaptability to introduce the future developments of Russian missile technology. As you also eluded to, with India heavily involved with the MiG-29K/KUB, there's also the potential that any future upgrades to that platform will suit the EAF's MiG-35s as well, being they're almost identical aircraft.

I realize what you're saying with regards to the developmental upgrading potential of the platform itself as it's not necessarily well suited for 4++ generation aspects as much as the Rafale is, but if we look at it in terms of a respectable, stop-gap utility AND a solid potential for Russian MLUs in advanced weaponry, EW and even radars, it could be a very good thing.



Frogman said:


> At least three of those hit a dead end in terms of development as early as 1990 yet they remained in service in some capacity or another till now and gave us this replacement headache.



lol. I hear ya. Maybe a positive spin on this headache is even with the more frequent engine overhauls, this could be a good thing for the EAF's technical base. They had great success with the SNECMA overhauls in the Mirage 2K and the MiG-21, so maybe they won't necessarily be starting from scratch. I realize the evident burden of having an additional warehouse/shop and different engine to deal with for a separate platform, but with the experience that already exists, it might not be as burdensome as we think?



Frogman said:


> Which is a result of flawed strategic planning. The EAF continued its investment well into the 21st century when it was apparent that restrictions weren't going to be lifted - unless there were drastic changes in policy - in the 1990s and early 2000s.
> 
> They knew that the Israelis would always object but did sod all to help themselves either.
> 
> Not signing memorandums to help with interoperability, racking up 3rd party violations, and not deploying on UN sanctioned missions with conflicted air spaces. Egypt has not given the United States a reason to release the AMRAAM, if anything it has put up more hurdles.



We've been in agreement with that since we met, but what would have been the alternative or other option? Try to remedy all that to get a lift on all those restriction and wait another decade while still unsure of what the Israelis will do when they jump up and down and scream in protest? Or seek other alternatives which is what they did? Honestly, I would chose the latter while working on the former. Maybe they did the right thing?



Frogman said:


> From those with actual inside connects (@MICA) it seems the EAF is more than confident in the Rafales missile package, perhaps more than the Russian one.
> 
> I also think that the French being confident enough in fielding the MICA alone with the prospect of going up against the Russians is important.
> 
> Also have to remember the MICA NG - which promises better range, detection and acquisition - is right around the corner (2023-2025) and the Meteor may be a possibility.



That's good to hear @MICA 's inside connections indicating the EAF's positive views of the French missiles, and I don't think anyone doubted their quality and prowess, but we also have published numbers from many sources. Also (and I'm not trying to be a pain and contrarian), but how could they have really assessed the Russian missiles when they haven't had the same access to them as they have the French ones and they're not even in country yet like the MICAs?

Not only the AIM-9X was greatly influenced by the same Russian R-73 (and now the R-73M is even more impressive), but the MICA IR/EM was also a product of countering the R-73. There has to be some strong value to these Russian systems.

Also, with regards to your point on the French going up against the Russians in Syria, I would think that has more to do with the Rafale's vaunted SPECTRA. There's no question that the Rafale's largely composite structure with SPECTRA with MICAs and ECM suite with its fusion cockpit is an absolute gem of a platform. Truly a great shoe-in to counter the F-35's performance capabilities in several critical areas. You won't get any argument from me about that. 



Frogman said:


> Obviously we don't have the numbers but I suspect operating three different types is a damn sight more expensive. Especially when it has already been proven we can absorb the Rafale quickly without changing much and even use weapon systems already in service on it.
> 
> As for operating costs, buy more and fly more, economies of scale. The F-35 is the most expensive thing out there but the order numbers it has will make it incredible value for money.
> 
> I think Russian frame and engine life is being overlooked here. They need overhaul and replacement far more often than their western counterparts.
> 
> Plus unless the MiG - 35 becomes an export success we may have to front the development cost - like we did for this bird already - alone at some point if the Russian replacement materializes as they'll obviously priorities that.
> 
> We may pay less cash upfront but the lifetime cost may just be higher than that of introducing the Rafale alone.



You know I've been with you (and I think we're all in agreement on adding more Rafales), but what about even just fly-away cost? Can the EAF get additional Rafales -- let's say 24 more to make a total of 48 which would include the option for 12 that exists under the current contract -- and looking at that fly-away cost of $80 million per and with additional requirements bringing it close to $100 million per (example to make it easy), would the EAF fork out $2.5/$3.0 billion? Let's even assume a direct comparison of 50 additional Rafales to offset the 50 MiGs, that's a possible $6 billion just in fighter jets. The 50 MiG-35's are probably @ 1/3 the cost of that with everything they represent. I think they can and could've done it but why didn't they?



Frogman said:


> The Russians are already using the return of flights to Sharm as leverage when the entirety of their security demands were met several years ago.
> 
> I think people are also forgetting the Russians like to keep nations dependent on their depots and factories for overhaul, engine replacement, and repair. Without the Ukraine and several other former Soviet states many of the MiGs and Su that are still flying around today wouldn't have been.
> 
> They have also been the most difficult to deal with in regards to funding. Unwilling to offer soft loans or long term contracts. The prospect of offsets also doesn't exist.
> 
> They will eventually want to undermine our attempts to export energy to Europe and continue to find things to leverage until they get what they want; the naval base they wanted since the fifties.
> 
> I think distaste for the US is somewhat unfounded. The support infrastructure the EAF has for the -16 is pretty good, I don't think the Russians would agree to anything similar.
> 
> France has a long history of arming morally questionable regimes and are also open to transfer of tech/support infrastructure given the cash is right.



Just FYI, I don't view things from a "distasteful point of view to the west," but from a pragmatic point of view. These are the realities on the ground with respect to how the US has dealt with Egypt in terms of access to weaponry. Look at what Obama did when he temporarily suspended the F-16 blck 52's delivery. In a way, Egypt is much better off with Trump instead of Hilary as the latter would've followed in Obama's shoes. Turmp has shown the opposite when it comes to viewing Sisi but even with that, I believe the US through congress is much more restrictive for obvious reasons than Russia will ever be.

I was very surprised by the French deal and I don't think anyone can deny that. So what are the other option, given the cost of the French hardware and nothing coming from the US in the short term and quite possibly in the long term? MAYBE what they did with these MiGs will prompt the US and at the same time open the door to the East and the potential it offers.



MICA said:


> @Gomig-21 The R-77 is a good missile and all but it's not as fancy as they advertise it , the French Mica is way ahead of the R-77 but at the end i am a bit happy we got other bvr missile in large numbers other than the Aim-7p



Enta ya 3am fenak? 7amdela 3salama! 
"Way better?"  My goodness that's a very bold statement. You know that the Americans, Brits and French had heart attacks when they first went to Germany and saw what the R-73 did to their F-16s, F/A-18's and Mirages?
I know the tech in the MICA is superb with its LOBL but specifically with its LOAL and passive seeker. I think that tech aspect alone which allows the missile to be fired and target an enemy aircraft without using its radar to warn the enemy target is incredible. That's probably the biggest advantage to the MICA which makes it very difficult to defeat with ECM or even flares. But the Russian missiles also have their pluses. I'm interested to hear why you think the MICA is way better.

I think many of us are also quite pleased that both of those missiles (amongst other excellent Russian weapons) are now in the EAF and the potential for much more to come also ISA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

@Gomig-21 I was away because this thread became boring and somewhat ruined ... 

The R-73 aka archer is the best Russian A2A missile has been made till this day and has confirmed kills that's something we have to finally brag about after being held off getting the Aim-9x with it's helmet.

In a brief, the R-77 has a very bad history of malfunctions (seeker problems , failed launching , poor target tracking) the fact that it's range , speed, maneuverability gets affected once it reached half of it's advertised range puts every other missile on market ahead of it , that's why India still in the market for a replacement for it since the problem it faced with it since 2004 if i remember correctly

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> @Gomig-21 I was away because this thread became boring and somewhat ruined ...
> 
> The R-73 aka archer is the best Russian A2A missile has been made till this day and has confirmed kills that's something we have to finally brag about after being held off getting the Aim-9x with it's helmet.
> 
> In a brief, the R-77 has a very bad history of malfunctions (seeker problems , failed launching , poor target tracking) the fact that it's range , speed, maneuverability gets affected once it reached half of it's advertised range puts every other missile on market ahead of it , that's why India still in the market for a replacement for it since the problem it faced with it since 2004 if i remember correctly



This is one of the best threads on this forum!  It looks like the Moderators have taken care of the insects so we should be good now. I can argue about the missiles until the cows come home but I won't haha.

I believe the Indian Air Force had problems with their batch due to some storage issues IIRC. They were arguing that the missiles were inherently defective but the Russians said they were stored improperly in high humidity conditions. Hard to tell what really was the problem.

They just successfully completed the testing of their Astra missile with great success. I think the missile hit all 11 target, a success rate of 100%. Doesn't get any better than that. 3o2balna InshaAllah. A7am haga 3andenna te2ba training training training and lots of flight hours. Wear those jets out that's what they're there for. The F-16 guys seem to get good hours they need to keep it up. It doesn't matter how good the missile is without the training. Good to see you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The Rapid Deployment Forces (RDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SC

Egyptian "Al-Fateh" Gowind 2500 yesterday in the port of Emden in the state of Lower Saxony in northern Germany, Where the second submarine S42 from the class 209/1400 Maud is expected to arrive to accompany it to Alexandria naval base..


















Gomig-21 said:


>


The best Mig-35 picture ever.. I've never seen any Mig-29s that look like this..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> As you also eluded to, with India heavily involved with the MiG-29K/KUB, there's also the potential that any future upgrades to that platform will suit the EAF's MiG-35s as well, being they're almost identical aircraft.



I might be wrong but I heard the Navy is thinking of following the Air Force and introducing the Rafale M for its future carriers. 

Might be worth asking on the Indian section. 



Gomig-21 said:


> it might not be as burdensome as we think?



Do we even know if they're still up and running? 

For an Air Force and nation that is strapped for resources not consolidating everything into one or two platforms is always going to be a burden. 



Gomig-21 said:


> but what would have been the alternative or other option? Try to remedy all that to get a lift on all those restriction and wait another decade while still unsure of what the Israelis will do when they jump up and down and scream in protest? Or seek other alternatives which is what they did? Honestly, I would chose the latter while working on the former. Maybe they did the right thing?



I don't think they should have continued getting more when it became obvious that they would continually reject the requests. Since 2000 the EAF added 65 more -16s. Why grow your dependency on something you know full well will be neutered down the line as well. 

Honestly the Mirage 2K was what they should have stuck with. Instead wasted resources on F-7s, MiG - 21s, and keeping the older Mirages in service. 



Gomig-21 said:


> I think they can and could've done it but why didn't they?



It's nothing new and is repeated everywhere in the forces. Multiple sources of armament - even covering the same capability without supply security problems - without a long term strategic plan for improvement. 

It's why we got the Pohang, Molonya, T-90, SiG 552 M4A1 SiG 516 AK 103 ARX 160, An - 74 etc etc etc 

It's not just a political decision based on supply security. This is how they think things should be run. 



Gomig-21 said:


> Just FYI, I don't view things from a "distasteful point of view to the west," but from a pragmatic point of view.



It wasn't really aimed at you. But many people on forums and elsewhere have an irrational paranoia and distaste for the West which often forms their opinions in regards to what the military should and should not be doing. 



Gomig-21 said:


> MAYBE what they did with these MiGs will prompt the US and at the same time open the door to the East and the potential it offers.



I've heard this argument for a long time now and I guess it is time to see if it actually works. I have my reservations.

Just to finish this off because I feel like we're going in circles when we agree on most points. We would all be happier if it was 46+ Rafales instead of MiGs. 

I think we are so enthusiastic in defending the MiGs capabilities so it makes sense but we would all take the Rafale over it in a heartbeat and we all know that makes much more sense.



The SC said:


> A simple answer is because of the size of Egypt and also because potential adversaries of Egypt have much more that that, qualitatively as well as quantitatively..



Then go with a fighter that has a considerable amount of range and the ability to super cruise. In tandem with MRTT and buddy buddy refueling and you can now go farther, faster, with more. The Rafale fits that bill. 

I don't think Egypt has a chance of achieving parity with Israel in this generation or the next without a coherent procurement and national industry strategy. I truly believe what is happening now will leave us in the same position 30 years down the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



From this angle, it seems that there is a bit of an aft view from the bridge. At first and from all the other angles it looked like the view from the bridge was restricted to forward, port and starboard only, given the size and placement of the radar tower, but here there might be limited view aft as well. Nice ship, it'll be interesting to see what helo they assign and use with these.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling

*Israel to conduct joint air force drills with Greece, Cyprus, Egypt*
*Greek Defense Minister Panos Kammenos says exercises part of efforts to bolster stability in eastern Mediterranean*
By APOctober 1, 2017, 5:13 pm 



Russian-made military helicopters of the Cypriot air force fly by a Cyprus flag during a military parade marking 57th anniversary of independence, in Nicosia, in the divided island of Cyprus, October 1, 2017. (AP/Petros Karadjias)

NICOSIA, Cyprus — Greece’s defense minister says plans are being drawn up for joint air force drills with Cyprus, Israel, Egypt and European countries as part of efforts to bolster stability in the eastern Mediterranean.


Panos Kammenos’ remarks Sunday came after a military parade in the Cypriot capital to commemorate the 57th anniversary of the ethnically divided island’s independence.

Get The Times of Israel's Daily Edition by email and never miss our top storiesFREE SIGN UP

The parade included the overflight of a pair of Greek Air Force F-16 jets, the first showing of the Greek warplanes at the event in 16 years.

The island’s Greek Cypriot President Nicos Anastasiades said there will be no let-up in efforts to reunify Cyprus, despite July’s collapse of peace talks with breakaway Turkish Cypriots.

Russian-made BUK surface-to-air missiles were also put on the display at the parade.





Greek air force warplanes fly over the military parade during celebrations of the 57th anniversary of independence, in Nicosia, in the divided island of Cyprus,October 1, 2017. (AP/Petros Karadjias)


----------



## Gomig-21

DavidSling said:


> *Israel to conduct joint air force drills with Greece, Cyprus, Egypt*
> *https://www.timesofisrael.com/israel-to-conduct-joint-air-force-drills-with-greece-cyprus-egypt/*



The Greeks are the ones trying to make this happen and *IF* it does, it would be the Greeks "conducting" the exercise not as that title suggests. Either way, when I first read this a few days ago, I thought strange things have happened before but this would be pretty strange. How times have changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The Greeks are the ones trying to make this happen and *IF* it does, it would be the Greeks "conducting" the exercise not as that title suggests. Either way, when I first read this a few days ago, I thought strange things have happened before but this would be pretty strange. How times have changed.


Time to get out the Mig-21s.. nothing to sniff for those guys.. you know whom I am talking about..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Time to get out the Mig-21s..



Ok...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nile-Tiger

I know that the question sounds so stupid or naive, but... Is there any way the old fighters like MIG 21 and Mirage 5 can still be operational and useful, or it will be a complete waste of time and efforts and money ???

Can't these 1970's fighters/interceptors be completely upgraded and fitted with modern systems and missiles/bombs ???


----------



## The SC

Nile-Tiger said:


> I know that the question sounds so stupid or naive, but... Is there any way the old fighters like MIG 21 and Mirage 5 can still be operational and useful, or it will be a complete waste of time and efforts and money ???
> 
> Can't these 1970's fighters/interceptors be completely upgraded and fitted with modern systems and missiles/bombs ???


Actually it will save money in very particular conditions and circumstances like when facing some groups like DAESH in Sinai or Houthis in Yemen, since these groups do not have air forces.. or like in the case of achieving total air superiority and air supremacy.. As for upgrading them, I think there is a very low chance for finding modern technologies that can be compatible with these quite old technologies, it will be like trying to upgrade a DOS operating system to widows 10..But they are still useful to unleash some hell fire on unprotected troops from the air..Even better than most actual armed drones..but this won't last for long, The Chinese CH-5 armed drone can carry as much ammunition if not more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian S42 "864" is sailing from the shipyard in Kiel, Germany, en route to the Egyptian naval base in Alexandria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

S-300VM "Antey-2500" in desert camouflage in the port of Ust-Luga in September. (2017)!?






https://vk.com/milinfolive?w=wall-123538639_449419
https://vk.com/milinfolive?w=wall-123538639_449419
https://goo.gl/1fhzoR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

https://forums.arabmilitary.com/egyarmy/7812-أكبر-ألبوم-صور-للجيش-المصرى-على-الانترنت /?page=85

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Congratulations to the people and the state of Egypt for this great victory of October the 6th 1973

God save Egypt and all the lands of the Arabs and Muslims from all evil..

When the majority of Arab states were not only newly emerging countries that had not yet established themselves,
During the occupation of Palestine in 1948.. In the 1956 aggression, in 1967 and in 1973 Egypt beared the heaviest weight of the Zionist aggression and the West..

6th of October 1973 was a great day in the history of the Arabs, made by the great Egyptian army..

In 6 Hours the Barlev Wall fell.. it took the Zionists 6 years to build it..

The biggest artillery fire since World War II, and the largest artillery fire in the history of the Middle East so far..
The longest air battle in world history, 45 minutes above Mansoura in an epic and rare air battle, ending in a legendary Egyptian victory.. humiliated the Zionist Air Force, which had fighter jets one generation more advanced than the Egyptians..Third Generation VS Fourth Generation = Victory for the Third Generation..

Many people do not know, that the Zionists searched for oil and extracted a few thousand barrels, and established a settlement in which close to 6000 Zionist terrorists wanted to settle in Sinai..

The Syrians also achieved the destruction of the Alon wall in the Golan during only one hour..
But the US rearmed 3 Zionist brigades destroyed by the Syrians in the Golan..They compensated for the entire Zionist losses in a short time on the Golan..Unlike the Syrians who had little compensation.. The Zionists regained the Golan Heights by 6 teams, 3 reserve + 3 rearmed..

The best that Arabs gave birth to in modern times to the world's military art
"The original image from the Hell Chamber"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> In 6 Hours the Barlev Wall fell.. it took the Zionists 6 years to build it..



Nothing like a quick breach of a retaining wall that was more to intimidate than to be any effective barrier, since it was compromised by Egyptian forces in a few hours. You can get an idea of the magnitude of that thing and what one of the many breaches by the Egyptian forces looked like in this photo.






There was obviously the psychological impact of that thing, right? It wasn't just a military barrier, it served 2 other purposes in that it was to intimidate and discourage as some daunting task that couldn't be breached, but to also pretend and show the world that we were the aggressors and that we needed to be kept out of our own land and that they were just trying to protect themselves. Their cunning ways and tactics were bought by the masses, not by Egyptians. This was evident by the support they got. The condemnation was nothing but political.

And of course, the psychological effect can be played by the other side as well.













The SC said:


> The longest air battle in world history, 45 minutes above Mansoura in an epic and rare air battle



And the Zionists still deny that battle till today, because none of the Jewish/Israeli authors chose to mention it in any of the books they wrote because after 1967, how could Egyptian pilots -- mostly in MiG-21's -- take out 17 of their F-4 Phantoms and Skyhawks to 3 Egyptian losses in less than an hour of dogfighting? On top of after losing over 100+/- Israeli aircraft to Egyptian SA-2's earlier in the war. It was easy to take the Israeli claims as truthful because of course, no one trusted the Egyptian claims. 



The SC said:


> Many people do not know, that the Zionists searched for oil and extracted a few thousand barrels, and established a settlement in which close to 6000 Zionist terrorists wanted to settle in Sinai..



Had there never been a war and the impact of the war that caused a major push back and partial withdrawal by the Israelis and gains by Egyptians, Sinai would've remained Israeli (just like the Golan) and it would've been called something like Levi Shikhut or some Yiddish name because it's undeniable that they wanted to keep that awesome, Egyptian land forever and turn it into part of Israel, using the excuse that we're the aggressors and they're just protecting their existence. Why else would they have established settlements LOL!? Although it would've been hard for them to keep it forever, had they been able to keep it long enough and settle in it with enough people, and without any military resistance, eventually they'd be diplomatically forced to concede but with a long enough elapsed time, AND especially with settlements, they would've asked exactly what Golda Meir was hinting at offering prior to the war and that is a return of a portion of it and not all, which of course, would've never been acceptable to us. Sadat realizing that, went to war as soon as he could. Then by offering peace, they didn't have that leverage to keep any land since they'd risk another war that could quite possibly have an even greater impact than the October war. Who would want that?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

The Barlev line was more than a wall though, it was in reality what was hidden by that wall; fortified positions 6 stories deep in the ground, armed to the teeth all along the wall, all of them like small to medium fortified military bases interconnected between them and connected to the Usraeli HQ in Tel Aviv, defeating them and taking those positions was the real feat of the Egyptian armed forces.. before that, Egyptian Frogmen had to clog the Napalm tubes that represented a real danger to the crossing..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Moroccan participation in the war











The Moroccan participation was on the Egyptian and Syrian fronts
Photo from Sinai






Participation of the Algerian army in the October 1973 war in Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

MiG-29M/35 in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


> MiG-29M/35 in Egypt.





Amir_Pharaoh said:


> It's just a matter of time before seeing the new MIGs in EAF.
> The news that circulated the web last year did mention that EAF was scheduled to receive the first MiGs in the first half of 2017. So, they could be already in service!
> Regarding the weapon systems that come from Russia, China and other suppliers no ceremony is expected to take place unlike we have been doing with the systems that been received from USA and France! (i.e today with ENS AL FATEH F-971) ..


I posted this two weeks ago.
Apparently it took Egypt football team to win and qualify for next year's World Cup finals for this photo to be emerged!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The man who's pictured with the new Mig-29 is one of Egypt's war heroes during October 1973 war
General "Ahmed Kamal Al-Mansoury" who received _The Military Star_ from president "Anwar el-Sadat".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Congratulations guys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beny Karachun

The SC said:


> The Barlev line was more than a wall though, it was in reality what was hidden by that wall; fortified positions 6 stories deep in the ground, armed to the teeth all along the wall, all of them like small to medium fortified military bases interconnected between them and connected to the Usraeli HQ in Tel Aviv, defeating them and taking those positions was the real feat of the Egyptian armed forces.. before that, Egyptian Frogmen had to clog the Napalm tubes that represented a real danger to the crossing..
> 
> View attachment 430091





Gomig-21 said:


> Nothing like a quick breach of a retaining wall that was more to intimidate than to be any effective barrier, since it was compromised by Egyptian forces in a few hours. You can get an idea of the magnitude of that thing and what one of the many breaches by the Egyptian forces looked like in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was obviously the psychological impact of that thing, right? It wasn't just a military barrier, it served 2 other purposes in that it was to intimidate and discourage as some daunting task that couldn't be breached, but to also pretend and show the world that we were the aggressors and that we needed to be kept out of our own land and that they were just trying to protect themselves. Their cunning ways and tactics were bought by the masses, not by Egyptians. This was evident by the support they got. The condemnation was nothing but political.
> 
> And of course, the psychological effect can be played by the other side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Zionists still deny that battle till today, because none of the Jewish/Israeli authors chose to mention it in any of the books they wrote because after 1967, how could Egyptian pilots -- mostly in MiG-21's -- take out 17 of their F-4 Phantoms and Skyhawks to 3 Egyptian losses in less than an hour of dogfighting? On top of after losing over 100+/- Israeli aircraft to Egyptian SA-2's earlier in the war. It was easy to take the Israeli claims as truthful because of course, no one trusted the Egyptian claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Had there never been a war and the impact of the war that caused a major push back and partial withdrawal by the Israelis and gains by Egyptians, Sinai would've remained Israeli (just like the Golan) and it would've been called something like Levi Shikhut or some Yiddish name because it's undeniable that they wanted to keep that awesome, Egyptian land forever and turn it into part of Israel, using the excuse that we're the aggressors and they're just protecting their existence. Why else would they have established settlements LOL!? Although it would've been hard for them to keep it forever, had they been able to keep it long enough and settle in it with enough people, and without any military resistance, eventually they'd be diplomatically forced to concede but with a long enough elapsed time, AND especially with settlements, they would've asked exactly what Golda Meir was hinting at offering prior to the war and that is a return of a portion of it and not all, which of course, would've never been acceptable to us. Sadat realizing that, went to war as soon as he could. Then by offering peace, they didn't have that leverage to keep any land since they'd risk another war that could quite possibly have an even greater impact than the October war. Who would want that?


Since I don't have any power or will to reply to your claims, I will just post this, accept it, you lost every time you fought against us.


----------



## The SC

Beny Karachun said:


> Since I don't have any power or will to reply to your claims, I will just post this, accept it, you lost every time you fought against us.


Why don't you show the flags of France, Britain and the US..and even then you were defeated.. read Quotes from your top leaders don't come pollute this thread with your pain...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

The SC said:


> Why don't you show the flags of France, Britain and the US..and even then you were defeated.. read Quotes from your top leaders don't come pollute this thread with your pain...


France and Britian? They didn't help us aside from 1956, and I didn't even show this war.
The US? They didn't help us aside from 1973. And the flag is there. But it's balanced out by the USSR.
However, the rest of the countries don't get balanced out.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Beny Karachun said:


> France and Britian? They didn't help us aside from 1956, and I didn't even show this war.
> The US? They didn't help us aside from 1973. And the flag is there. But it's balanced out by the US.
> However, the rest of the countries don't get balanced out.


Didn't want to butt in... but same goes for the SOviet union... as for giving wiki data to show "why?" one or the other won is just... plain stupid... at least develop... But in the END it' s not the right thread for it, so just do one and expose your view...

ps: numbers mean nothing...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beny Karachun

HannibalBarca said:


> Didn't want to butt in... but same goes for the SOviet union... as for giving wiki data to show "why?" one or the other won is just... plain stupid... at least develop... But in the END it' s not the right thread for it, so just do one and expose your view...
> 
> ps: numbers mean nothing...


Balanced out by the USSR*


HannibalBarca said:


> as for giving wiki data to show "why?" one or the other won is just... plain stupid... at least develop...


Didn't understand this part



HannibalBarca said:


> numbers mean nothing...


That's right, that's why we win against so many nations at once.


----------



## Gomig-21

Beny Karachun said:


> Since I don't have any power or will to reply to your claims



Interesting, since that defeatist sentiment is profoundly similar to what the Israeli forces felt at the end of this war as well! 



Beny Karachun said:


> you lost every time you fought against us.



1956 (which you conveniently ignored in your Wikipedia collage) was invading the Sinai on the backs of France and Britain who were fighting Egypt at Port Said and the Canal. Why is that not part of that comical page? Because Israel still tucked its tail and trekked back in glaring shame and condemnation for having that Zionist expansionist ambition exposed to the whole world to see. Then when it was repeated in 67, 73 was the result of having enough of that obvious ambition.



Beny Karachun said:


>



"Tactical victory in 1973? The Israelis tucked their tails and withdrew to the passes in rightful shame while Egypt held all its gained grounds. The result of that war is so obvious it's hilarious how some hold-outs can't come to terms with that. If that was a tactical victory I'd hate to see what whomever edited that Wiki page thinks an Israeli defeat would be.

Israel lost that entire Barlev wall, all 16 fortified command posts (one of which is a terrific museum now for the tourists to see, fully equipped with bunk beds/cots and boots and uniforms and guns and even the Hebrew toothpaste they used!) The Israeli soldiers were so happy it was over they were carrying pictures of Sadat and hailing him and singing and dancing because they were still alive.

Israel withdrew 1/3 of the way back into the Sinai and the Barlev line and entire Suez Canal stretch was in Egyptian hands. Who's "tactical victory" is that? How symbolic is that picture of Dayan? That's exactly what happened to him and the Israeli forces - knocked over!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> 1956 (which you conveniently ignored in your Wikipedia collage) was invading the Sinai on the backs of France and Britain who were fighting Egypt at Port Said and the Canal. Why is that not part of that comical page? Because Israel still tucked its tail and trekked back in glaring shame and condemnation for having that Zionist expansionist ambition exposed to the whole world to see. Then when it was repeated in 67, 73 was the result of having enough of that obvious ambition.


Because 1956 was merely an operation, rather than a war.
In which we conquered the whole Sinai, and you couldn't do anything about it. Then the US economically threatened the UK, France and Israel to leave. The coalition had 300 deaths total, Egypt had about 3,000
I can add it if you want 





This is the map in the end of the war, in the end, we conquered more land than we lost, and kept the complete majority of the land we won in 1967. You attacked a defensive line of 250 men with an army of 90,000, only to then have your whole 3rd army surrounded, have it's supply lines cut off and in general have over 15,000 deaths, while inflicting barley 2,000, and that's split with Syria. 

Anyways:


----------



## Muhammed45

Beny Karachun said:


> Because 1956 was merely an operation, rather than a war.
> In which we conquered the whole Sinai, and you couldn't do anything about it. Then the US economically threatened the UK, France and Israel to leave. The coalition had 300 deaths total, Egypt had about 3,000
> I can add it if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the map in the end of the war, in the end, we conquered more land than we lost, and kept the complete majority of the land we won in 1967. You attacked a defensive line of 250 men with an army of 90,000, only to then have your whole 3rd army surrounded, have it's supply lines cut off and in general have over 15,000 deaths, while inflicting barley 2,000, and that's split with Syria.
> 
> Anyways:


----------



## Beny Karachun

mohammad45 said:


>
















You won't win in a war of pictures


----------



## Muhammed45

Beny Karachun said:


> You won't win in a war of pictures


You cannot occupy Gaza by referring to previous wars. The wars that west was mastermind of them. 
The model that we have provided for Hezbollah and Hamas, will leave Israel in a great disaster. You waged war to break Hamas and Hezbollah but eventually they became more powerful than anytime. The next war will be your finish.


----------



## Gomig-21

I hope they release details on how a relatively brand new F-16 blk 52 crashed and killed a very experienced veteran pilot. Very sad. RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

mohammad45 said:


> You cannot occupy Gaza by referring to previous wars. The wars that west was mastermind of them.
> The model that we have provided for Hezbollah and Hamas, will leave Israel in a great disaster. You waged war to break Hamas and Hezbollah but eventually they became more powerful than anytime. The next war will be your finish.


Gaza? What you sent me was our conflict with Lebanon. So I sent you pictures of Lebanon in the war, you want Gaza?



















Quite more damage than your Fajr 5 huh?
You think Hamas and Hezbollah will finish us off? What ever rows your boat.



Gomig-21 said:


> I hope they release details on how a relatively brand new F-16 blk 52 crashed and killed a very experienced veteran pilot. Very sad. RIP.


Technical issue, it was a few months ago. One pilot survived and the navigator didn't.


----------



## The SC

Beny Karachun said:


> Gaza? What you sent me was our conflict with Lebanon. So I sent you pictures of Lebanon in the war, you want Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite more damage than your Fajr 5 huh?
> You think Hamas and Hezbollah will finish us off? What ever rows your boat.
> 
> 
> Technical issue, it was a few months ago. One pilot survived and the navigator didn't.


Good, now you show your entity's real ugly face.. killing innocent unarmed civilians in Lebanon and Gaza..

You can open another thread to discuss your defeats and your mischiefs Mr Don Quichote..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beny Karachun

The SC said:


> Good, now you show your entity's real ugly face.. killing innocent unarmed civilians in Lebanon and Gaza..
> 
> You can open another thread to discuss your defeats and your mischiefs Mr Don Quichote..


An eye for an eye, there are no innocents in Gaza, and the only innocents in Lebanon are some Druze and Christians.


----------



## Muhammed45

Beny Karachun said:


> Gaza? What you sent me was our conflict with Lebanon. So I sent you pictures of Lebanon in the war, you want Gaza?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite more damage than your Fajr 5 huh?
> You think Hamas and Hezbollah will finish us off? What ever rows your boat.
> 
> 
> Technical issue, it was a few months ago. One pilot survived and the navigator didn't.


Anyway thanks for proving your animal face with these images. Not to mention Hezbollah fired thousands of missiles into your cities but you cowards boycotted the media access and hid those humiliations that Hezbollah imposed on your regime. 










These are filmed by ordinary occupiers under media boycott. A little corner which shows pigs suffering in Israel. 

Not only Hezbollah and Hamas, whenever we are done with bogus Jihadists in Syria, then it will be your turn. 

Perhaps those images of massacring Palestinian and Lebanese defenseless women and children which are uploaded on Egyptian page by you, can awaken these guys. Just a bit is enough

Your great fortune is the closed boundaries on Palestinians done by Arab brothers otherwise you were burning in hell by now.


----------



## Gomig-21

Beny Karachun said:


> Technical issue, it was a few months ago. One pilot survived and the navigator didn't.



There haven't been any details released yet and new information in the past couple days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> There haven't been any details released yet and new information in the past couple days.


You are talking about the Egyptian F-16 and the guy is talking about the Usraeli F-16!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

mohammad45 said:


> Anyway thanks for proving your animal face with these images. Not to mention Hezbollah fired thousands of missiles into your cities but you cowards boycotted the media access and hid those humiliations that Hezbollah imposed on your regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are filmed by ordinary occupiers under media boycott. A little corner which shows pigs suffering in Israel.
> 
> Not only Hezbollah and Hamas, whenever we are done with bogus Jihadists in Syria, then it will be your turn.
> 
> Perhaps those images of massacring Palestinian and Lebanese defenseless women and children which are uploaded on Egyptian page by you, can awaken these guys. Just a bit is enough
> 
> Your great fortune is the closed boundaries on Palestinians done by Arab brothers otherwise you were burning in hell by now.


Seems like damage in Israel is minimal, meanwhile entire streets in Lebanon were wiped out 













Not to mention you had about 30 times more casualties.
And then Nasrallah hid in his bunker for 10 years, and you, dear Iran, did nothing to protect your Shia brothers in Lebanon.


----------



## Muhammed45

Beny Karachun said:


> Seems like damage in Israel is minimal, meanwhile entire streets in Lebanon were wiped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention you had about 30 times more casualties.
> And then Nasrallah hid in his bunker for 10 years, and you, dear Iran, did nothing to protect your Shia brothers in Lebanon.


Perhaps our Arab Shia brothers didn't need our support to make your mothers cry.
Unfortunately this not our forum you piece of crap. The big daddy is on shaking mode, i hope you are prepared with your iron(y) dum(b) to receive thousands of missiles raining on your heads from Golan heights. 

Liquidating Israelis is the only thing that could satisfy me. You know what is coming for you, you've always known. Stop polluting this section, POS.


----------



## The SC

Beny Karachun said:


> An eye for an eye, there are no innocents in Gaza, and the only innocents in Lebanon are some Druze and Christians.


Then the Whole Usrael will look like Moshe Dayan.. keep dreaming while you can..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You are talking about the Egyptian F-16 and the guy is talking about the Usraeli F-16!?



lol. I knew something wasn't right. What's even weirder is our Israeli friend, Benny, would think that I would give two flying hoots about a worn out Israeli F-16 crashing or the fate of its pilots, and on an *EGYPTIAN ARMED FORCES* thread to boot! 

Back to our situation; a practically brand new block 52 going down and killing its pilot has to have extenuating circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. I knew something wasn't right. What's even weirder is our Israeli friend, Benny, would think that I would give two flying hoots about a worn out Israeli F-16 crashing or the fate of its pilots, and on an *EGYPTIAN ARMED FORCES* thread to boot!
> 
> Back to our situation; a practically brand new block 52 going down and killing its pilot has to have extenuating circumstances.


Indeed I saw the picture of the pilot (Inna lillah wa inna Ilayhi Raji'oon).. they say it was a technical error.. but no further details, most likely an investigation is going on right now.. I find that the F-16s have much technical errors lately!!?
Add Typhoons too, a Saudi one a few days ago(the first) and a Spanish one today (the 4th loss)..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Beny Karachun said:


> This is the map in the end of the war, in the end, we conquered more land than we lost,



That phony encirclement of poor villages filled with Fallahin and their donkeys? How did it work out for you when Adan got smashed in Suez and couldn't get back out of the city fast enough? While a few days before in the north Sharon took a piece of his tank shrapnel to the forehead when he thought he could just take Ismailiya and was bounced back like a football hitting a goal post? How well did Operation Gazelle in front of the cameras work out for you when you were forced to give up that supposed, conquered territory lol and tucked tail and withdrew to the passes while our Egyptian army sat right in your bunkers on top of your Bar Lev line laughing and dancing? A lot of good that "conquering" did. You withdrew because you lost the war.



Beny Karachun said:


> and kept the complete majority of the land we won in 1967



"Conquered"? You mean "stole" like criminals? "Complete majority?" Look again at the map. Refresh your memory and forget about the Israeli propaganda. This is a fact that everyone knows this is the result of the war..






Now, what kind of an Israeli "tactical victory" is that? 



Beny Karachun said:


> You attacked a defensive line of 250 men with an army of 90,000,



Who said war is fair? Is that our problem you were unprepared and arrogant that you felt you didn't need to have your army at the war zone? And BTW, you were fortunate and actually lucked out that you didn't deploy your backup line to the Barlev to support the posts because your army would've been decimated with the early Egyptian attack. All the artillery shelling and bombing would've wiped out your main line of defense and you would've lost a lot more territory in the proceeding days of the war. So the fact your posts were manned with lower numbers was in your interest.

But ain't war a b**** when people sneak attack you, ey? Must've been really sour to get a taste of your own medicine.



Beny Karachun said:


> only to then have your whole 3rd army surrounded,



You mean that media war you put a show on for the cameras to save face from a humiliating defeat? All those Israelis surrendering and handing their flags and guns to Egyptian commanders was a shocking disaster in Tel Aviv you needed some redemption to save from complete humiliation. Yosef Agori captured and the last POW returned. How many downed pilots waking up in Egyptian hospitals and the last thing they saw was an SA-2 right at their ear?

BTW, do you know that the most downed aircraft by SAMs is held by an Egyptian AD commander? He launched 31 SA-2's and downed 15 Israeli fighters for a ratio of 1.03 SAMs per aircraft. The average ratio is 3 SA-2's per aircraft. That's the beating that the IAF took in this great war. Imagine if we had an outstanding air force also at the time?! lol

There was absolutely NOTHING the Israeli army could do to the Egyptian 3rd Army. That's why you tried to milk the negotiations for so long because you thought it would have an effect on them, meanwhile they were singing at camp fires and dancing on their tanks while IDF commanders were having temper tantrums. 



Beny Karachun said:


> have over 15,000 deaths, while inflicting barley 2,000, and that's split with Syria.



Like Barca told you, numbers don't matter. While life is not to be dismissed as unworthy, this is war and people get killed. The Germans lost 1 million on the Eastern Front while the Russians lost close to 5 millions yet who tucked their tails in the end? And BTW, you lost over 3,000 (not 2,000) with a total of 9000 including wounded for a tiny population that's a devastating loss. Why do you think the Israeli people lost their minds at your IDF and government for allowing that to happen? It was a brutal punch in the teeth. Meanwhile we could afford losses with our population and a million strong man army and expected to lose 20,000 just during the crossing, ended up with slightly over 200 dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That phony encirclement of poor villages filled with Fallahin and their donkeys? How did it work out for you when Adan got smashed in Suez and couldn't get back out of the city fast enough? While a few days before in the north Sharon took a piece of his tank shrapnel to the forehead when he thought he could just take Ismailiya and was bounced back like a football hitting a goal post? How well did Operation Gazelle in front of the cameras work out for you when you were forced to give up that supposed, conquered territory lol and tucked tail and withdrew to the passes while our Egyptian army sat right in your bunkers on top of your Bar Lev line laughing and dancing? A lot of good that "conquering" did.  You withdrew because you lost the war.
> 
> 
> 
> "Conquered"? You mean "stole" like criminals? "Complete majority?" Look again at the map. Refresh your memory and forget about the Israeli propaganda. This is a fact that everyone knows this is the result of the war..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, what kind of an Israeli "tactical victory" is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said war is fair? Is that our problem you were unprepared and arrogant that you felt you didn't need to have your army at the war zone? And BTW, you were fortunate and actually lucked out that you didn't deploy your backup line to the Barlev to support the posts because your army would've been decimated with the early Egyptian attack. All the artillery shelling and bombing would've wiped out your main line of defense and you would've lost a lot more territory in the proceeding days of the war. So the fact your posts were manned with lower numbers was in your interest.
> 
> But ain't war a b**** when people sneak attack you, ey? Must've been really sour to get a taste of your own medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that media war you put a show on for the cameras to save face from a humiliating defeat? All those Israelis surrendering and handing their flags and guns to Egyptian commanders was a shocking disaster in Tel Aviv you needed some redemption to save from complete humiliation. Yosef Agori captured and the last POW returned. How many downed pilots waking up in Egyptian hospitals and the last thing they saw was an SA-2 right at their ear?
> 
> BTW, do you know that the most downed aircraft by SAMs is held by an Egyptian AD commander? He launched 31 SA-2's and downed 15 Israeli fighters for a ratio of 1.03 SAMs per aircraft. The average ratio is 3 SA-2's per aircraft. That's the beating that the IAF took in this great war. Imagine if we had an outstanding air force also at the time?! lol
> 
> There was absolutely NOTHING the Israeli army could do to the Egyptian 3rd Army. That's why you tried to milk the negotiations for so long because you thought it would have an effect on them, meanwhile they were singing at camp fires and dancing on their tanks while IDF commanders were having temper tantrums.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Barca told you, numbers don't matter. While life is not to be dismissed as unworthy, this is war and people get killed. The Germans lost 1 million on the Eastern Front while the Russians lost close to 5 millions yet who tucked their tails in the end? And BTW, you lost over 3,000 (not 2,000) with a total of 9000 including wounded for a tiny population that's a devastating loss. Why do you think the Israeli people lost their minds at your IDF and government for allowing that to happen? It was a brutal punch in the teeth. Meanwhile we could afford losses with our population and a million strong man army and expected to lose 20,000 just during the crossing, ended up with slightly over 200 dead.


He probably can't read maps!
I'll add another humiliation to IDF when some of its "elite forces" run to hide in police stations in Suez city they were trying to "conquer" and surrendered to police..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> That phony encirclement of poor villages filled with Fallahin and their donkeys? How did it work out for you when Adan got smashed in Suez and couldn't get back out of the city fast enough? While a few days before in the north Sharon took a piece of his tank shrapnel to the forehead when he thought he could just take Ismailiya and was bounced back like a football hitting a goal post? How well did Operation Gazelle in front of the cameras work out for you when you were forced to give up that supposed, conquered territory lol and tucked tail and withdrew to the passes while our Egyptian army sat right in your bunkers on top of your Bar Lev line laughing and dancing? A lot of good that "conquering" did. You withdrew because you lost the war.
> 
> 
> 
> "Conquered"? You mean "stole" like criminals? "Complete majority?" Look again at the map. Refresh your memory and forget about the Israeli propaganda. This is a fact that everyone knows this is the result of the war..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, what kind of an Israeli "tactical victory" is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said war is fair? Is that our problem you were unprepared and arrogant that you felt you didn't need to have your army at the war zone? And BTW, you were fortunate and actually lucked out that you didn't deploy your backup line to the Barlev to support the posts because your army would've been decimated with the early Egyptian attack. All the artillery shelling and bombing would've wiped out your main line of defense and you would've lost a lot more territory in the proceeding days of the war. So the fact your posts were manned with lower numbers was in your interest.
> 
> But ain't war a b**** when people sneak attack you, ey? Must've been really sour to get a taste of your own medicine.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that media war you put a show on for the cameras to save face from a humiliating defeat? All those Israelis surrendering and handing their flags and guns to Egyptian commanders was a shocking disaster in Tel Aviv you needed some redemption to save from complete humiliation. Yosef Agori captured and the last POW returned. How many downed pilots waking up in Egyptian hospitals and the last thing they saw was an SA-2 right at their ear?
> 
> BTW, do you know that the most downed aircraft by SAMs is held by an Egyptian AD commander? He launched 31 SA-2's and downed 15 Israeli fighters for a ratio of 1.03 SAMs per aircraft. The average ratio is 3 SA-2's per aircraft. That's the beating that the IAF took in this great war. Imagine if we had an outstanding air force also at the time?! lol
> 
> There was absolutely NOTHING the Israeli army could do to the Egyptian 3rd Army. That's why you tried to milk the negotiations for so long because you thought it would have an effect on them, meanwhile they were singing at camp fires and dancing on their tanks while IDF commanders were having temper tantrums.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Barca told you, numbers don't matter. While life is not to be dismissed as unworthy, this is war and people get killed. The Germans lost 1 million on the Eastern Front while the Russians lost close to 5 millions yet who tucked their tails in the end? And BTW, you lost over 3,000 (not 2,000) with a total of 9000 including wounded for a tiny population that's a devastating loss. Why do you think the Israeli people lost their minds at your IDF and government for allowing that to happen? It was a brutal punch in the teeth. Meanwhile we could afford losses with our population and a million strong man army and expected to lose 20,000 just during the crossing, ended up with slightly over 200 dead.


And you were trying so hard to get those poor villages back, and failed.
You mean Operation Abirey-Halev (AKA Gazelle)? You mean this?





Ahahaha, I like how you show a map from 1975, 2 years after the end of the war and only by agreements rather than a day after the war. Why won't you show us a map from today and then claim you conquered the whole Sinai? Anyways:







I never said war is fair, you were the ones always saying "muh 1967 was a surprise attack" yet couldn't even go 2 on 1 against Israel in a surprise attack in its holiest day, and then years after claim victory only because you have managed to penetrate a 250 men defense line with 90,000 men. Even though you had bigger forces than us we won in the end, you never got your Sinai in the war, you got 15,000 dead (Syria not included) compared to our 2,500-2,800. 

As for your SA-2s, the Russians were operating it, the Egyptians weren't smart enough to operate a SAM, and look how well that was for them:






Absolutely nothing? Is that why you cried to the USSR to stop us? Even if we couldn't do "absolutely nothing", 2 days of doing nothing would kill you in the Sinai without water supply. 

Oh yeah, also don't forget the 8,000 captured Egyptian soldiers.



The SC said:


> He probably can't read maps!
> I'll add another humiliation to IDF when some of its "elite forces" run to hide in police stations in Suez city they were trying to "conquer" and surrendered to police..


Actually I can, if you relied on that assumption that I wouldn't catch the "1975" in the map, you failed.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

@waz @Jungibaaz @WAJsal 

Can you deal with this Israeli and his propaganda spamming in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

EgyptianAmerican said:


> @waz @Jungibaaz @WAJsal
> 
> Can you deal with this Israeli and his propaganda spamming in this thread?


Did I touch a nerve? Is the truth propaganda for you? I did nothing but post facts.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Beny Karachun said:


> Did I touch a nerve? Is the truth propaganda for you? I did nothing but post facts.


in the wrong thread... and mostly not entirely accurate and that goes in both sides... whatever by using wiki as historical facts or by saying that Gaza HAS no innocent in it and they deserve their death... just with this statement YOU should be banned, innoncent are in both side, fail to recognize it and you are just a cousin of Ibliss...

In the End who won or failed is not important... but how each of them will end... History remembers those who survived... after the win... not the winner in itself...

Moderators pls do your job.
Thx in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

HannibalBarca said:


> in the wrong thread... and mostly not entirely accurate and that goes in both sides... whatever by using wiki as historical facts or by saying that Gaza HAS no innocent in it and they deserve their death... just with this statement YOU should be banned, innoncent are in both side, fail to recognize it and you are just a cousin of Ibliss...
> 
> In the End who won or failed is not important... but how each of them will end... History remembers those who survived... after the win... not the winner in itself...
> 
> Moderators pls do your job.
> Thx in advance.


They started talking about how "Egypt defeated Israel"


mohammad45 said:


>





mohammad45 said:


> Anyway thanks for proving your animal face with these images. Not to mention Hezbollah fired thousands of missiles into your cities but you cowards boycotted the media access and hid those humiliations that Hezbollah imposed on your regime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are filmed by ordinary occupiers under media boycott. A little corner which shows pigs suffering in Israel.
> 
> Not only Hezbollah and Hamas, whenever we are done with bogus Jihadists in Syria, then it will be your turn.
> 
> Perhaps those images of massacring Palestinian and Lebanese defenseless women and children which are uploaded on Egyptian page by you, can awaken these guys. Just a bit is enough
> 
> Your great fortune is the closed boundaries on Palestinians done by Arab brothers otherwise you were burning in hell by now.



And you blame me for posting in the "wrong thread" and want me banned?
Yeah, I believe there are no innocents in Gaza as much as they believe there are no innocents in Israel.


----------



## Beny Karachun

The SC said:


> Congratulations to the people and the state of Egypt for this great victory of October the 6th 1973
> 
> God save Egypt and all the lands of the Arabs and Muslims from all evil..
> 
> When the majority of Arab states were not only newly emerging countries that had not yet established themselves,
> During the occupation of Palestine in 1948.. In the 1956 aggression, in 1967 and in 1973 Egypt beared the heaviest weight of the Zionist aggression and the West..
> 
> 6th of October 1973 was a great day in the history of the Arabs, made by the great Egyptian army..
> 
> In 6 Hours the Barlev Wall fell.. it took the Zionists 6 years to build it..
> 
> The biggest artillery fire since World War II, and the largest artillery fire in the history of the Middle East so far..
> The longest air battle in world history, 45 minutes above Mansoura in an epic and rare air battle, ending in a legendary Egyptian victory.. humiliated the Zionist Air Force, which had fighter jets one generation more advanced than the Egyptians..Third Generation VS Fourth Generation = Victory for the Third Generation..
> 
> Many people do not know, that the Zionists searched for oil and extracted a few thousand barrels, and established a settlement in which close to 6000 Zionist terrorists wanted to settle in Sinai..
> 
> The Syrians also achieved the destruction of the Alon wall in the Golan during only one hour..
> But the US rearmed 3 Zionist brigades destroyed by the Syrians in the Golan..They compensated for the entire Zionist losses in a short time on the Golan..Unlike the Syrians who had little compensation.. The Zionists regained the Golan Heights by 6 teams, 3 reserve + 3 rearmed..
> 
> The best that Arabs gave birth to in modern times to the world's military art
> "The original image from the Hell Chamber"
> 
> View attachment 429947





Gomig-21 said:


> Nothing like a quick breach of a retaining wall that was more to intimidate than to be any effective barrier, since it was compromised by Egyptian forces in a few hours. You can get an idea of the magnitude of that thing and what one of the many breaches by the Egyptian forces looked like in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was obviously the psychological impact of that thing, right? It wasn't just a military barrier, it served 2 other purposes in that it was to intimidate and discourage as some daunting task that couldn't be breached, but to also pretend and show the world that we were the aggressors and that we needed to be kept out of our own land and that they were just trying to protect themselves. Their cunning ways and tactics were bought by the masses, not by Egyptians. This was evident by the support they got. The condemnation was nothing but political.
> 
> And of course, the psychological effect can be played by the other side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Zionists still deny that battle till today, because none of the Jewish/Israeli authors chose to mention it in any of the books they wrote because after 1967, how could Egyptian pilots -- mostly in MiG-21's -- take out 17 of their F-4 Phantoms and Skyhawks to 3 Egyptian losses in less than an hour of dogfighting? On top of after losing over 100+/- Israeli aircraft to Egyptian SA-2's earlier in the war. It was easy to take the Israeli claims as truthful because of course, no one trusted the Egyptian claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Had there never been a war and the impact of the war that caused a major push back and partial withdrawal by the Israelis and gains by Egyptians, Sinai would've remained Israeli (just like the Golan) and it would've been called something like Levi Shikhut or some Yiddish name because it's undeniable that they wanted to keep that awesome, Egyptian land forever and turn it into part of Israel, using the excuse that we're the aggressors and they're just protecting their existence. Why else would they have established settlements LOL!? Although it would've been hard for them to keep it forever, had they been able to keep it long enough and settle in it with enough people, and without any military resistance, eventually they'd be diplomatically forced to concede but with a long enough elapsed time, AND especially with settlements, they would've asked exactly what Golda Meir was hinting at offering prior to the war and that is a return of a portion of it and not all, which of course, would've never been acceptable to us. Sadat realizing that, went to war as soon as he could. Then by offering peace, they didn't have that leverage to keep any land since they'd risk another war that could quite possibly have an even greater impact than the October war. Who would want that?





The SC said:


> The Barlev line was more than a wall though, it was in reality what was hidden by that wall; fortified positions 6 stories deep in the ground, armed to the teeth all along the wall, all of them like small to medium fortified military bases interconnected between them and connected to the Usraeli HQ in Tel Aviv, defeating them and taking those positions was the real feat of the Egyptian armed forces.. before that, Egyptian Frogmen had to clog the Napalm tubes that represented a real danger to the crossing..
> 
> View attachment 430091





The SC said:


> Moroccan participation in the war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moroccan participation was on the Egyptian and Syrian fronts
> Photo from Sinai
> View attachment 430101
> 
> 
> 
> Participation of the Algerian army in the October 1973 war in Egypt





mohammad45 said:


>


----------



## Gomig-21

Beny Karachun said:


> And you were trying so hard to get those poor villages back, and failed.
> You mean Operation Abirey-Halev (AKA Gazelle)? You mean this?



Yep, that's the one. So now it's listed on Wiki as an Israeli victory? What happened to "Tactical victory?" I guess it depends on the mood of the person at the time of editing that page? Like I said, a lot of good it did for you since it's very clear what the actual result of the war was.



Beny Karachun said:


> Ahahaha, I like how you show a map from 1975, 2 years after the end of the war and only by agreements rather than a day after the war. Why won't you show us a map from today and then claim you conquered the whole Sinai?



So you need me to hold your hand and walk you through the entire disengagement process? Ok, fine. *Here's what happened 3 months after the war!* Notice the Egyptians staying put on the east bank? Notice the Israelis with their tails tucked retreating and not only from that supposed "conquered land" on the west bank but leaving all of their 16 posts and the vaunted Bar Lev line along the entire stretch of the Suez Canal? 






Then your forces were worried because now they didn't have a difficult body of water along the the vaunted $1 billion Bar Lev line to protect them (a lot of good it did anyway) and what would prevent the Egyptian armed forces from continuing into the Sinai at some later point? So the victor of the war gets to call the shots on who will disengage to create a greater separation of forces, and we know who that obviously was. So by September of 1975, you retreated even further to the passes which is the map I showed you before because that was the end result of this war. Not only that, but notice how Egyptian gains on the eastern side actually got bigger! An additional clause of the disengagement was the Israeli forces to be clear of the northern sector of the gulf of Suez. Notice the extension of buffer zone along the Sinai coast at the gulf. Your forces were cleared out of there.
That's one heck of an Israeli victory.








Beny Karachun said:


> I never said war is fair, you were the ones always saying "muh 1967 was a surprise attack" yet couldn't even go 2 on 1 against Israel in a surprise attack in its holiest day, and then years after claim victory only because you have managed to penetrate a 250 men defense line with 90,000 men. Even though you had bigger forces than us we won in the end, you never got your Sinai in the war, you got 15,000 dead (Syria not included) compared to our 2,500-2,800.



I told you the disparity in the numbers worked in Egypt's favor because of population and manpower. You don't see me crying about 1967 yet you're complaining that we attacked you on your day off. What we do, is criticize our leadership for leaving us wide open to your aggression, especially Nasser. His huge gamble in 1956 left us wide open but at least he should've seen how it was too easy for the Israelis to cross into Sinai and occupy it and should've been a lot more prepared to defend it. He is 100% at fault for allowing that to happen since he saw Israel do it in 1956, basically practicing for 1967 and should've never been so complacent. Egyptian intelligence was totally aware of what was happening with the purchases of all the Mirage V's and Phantoms and Skyhawks and tanks and armor. It was so clear it was so clear yet he and the Egyptian military failed on a disastrous level. Especially when he ordered the blocking of the Straits of Tiran and sent a battalion of tanks close to the Negev border. To not realize that there could be a huge potential for some attack was a monumental failure by Nasser and co. No one is denying that. But 1973 was payback and didn't even need to be a full-fledged attack for all of Sinai. A limited objective was just enough to get the immediate results, which it obviously did.



Beny Karachun said:


> As for your SA-2s, the Russians were operating it, the Egyptians weren't smart enough to operate a SAM, and look how well that was for them:



Russians were operating the SAMs!? lol, come on, maaaan. Now you're really going off the hook. I guess the North Koreans also had a squadron of MiG-21s and were flying on the first day of the war like that silly article said. Please. I know you know better than that. That record is held by Omar Hob-Eldein who was the commander of the Egyptian 418th SAM Battalion. He fired 31 SA-2's and downed 15 Israeli fighters. Not even the Vietnamese came close to that in 10 years of fighting the Americans and their slew of USAF fighters and bombers and USN jets. This is one of many amazing accomplishments of that war by the Egyptian forces that go unnoticed or never mentioned in Wiki pages.



Beny Karachun said:


> Absolutely nothing? Is that why you cried to the USSR to stop us? Even if we couldn't do "absolutely nothing", 2 days of doing nothing would kill you in the Sinai without water supply.
> Oh yeah, also don't forget the 8,000 captured Egyptian soldiers.



Small populations can't afford large losses. Large populations can.
You also forget this was Ramadan and what do Muslims do in Ramadan, even in the brutal heat of the desert? Besides, the 3rd army had access to the well at Ain El Zeitoun and were digging their own wells in preparation of a long standoff. There were plenty of night excursions by commandos and militia from Suez City who were bringing water and food by felukas to the 3rd army. It wasn't the dire situation that the Israelis tried to portray it with their Hollywood cameras. 

At the same time, the Egyptian forces were gearing up on the west bank. You should thank your Israeli commanders for tucking their tails and withdrawing and saving their lives because they were about to get pummeled. If the loss of lives and the war wasn't bad enough, imagine if Adan's, Magen's and Sharon's divisions were destroyed by Operation Shamel, how much worst would it have been for Israel? Thank your lucky stars and the humbling of arrogance that your generals accepted the loss and withdrew to the Passes because it would've been much worst for Israel had the war continued. 



HannibalBarca said:


> and mostly not entirely accurate and that goes in both sides...



Explain, please.

Also, there's not much going on right now in terms of Egyptian Armed Forces photos and the 44th anniversary of this great war was a few days ago, and as long as Benny isn't insulting (which he isn't), I personally think it's ok to challenge and discuss.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, that's the one. So now it's listed on Wiki as an Israeli victory? What happened to "Tactical victory?" I guess it depends on the mood of the person at the time of editing that page? Like I said, a lot of good it did for you since it's very clear what the actual result of the war was.


Victory in Operation Gazelle, tactical victory in the whole war, read and maybe you will understand.








Gomig-21 said:


> So you need me to hold your hand and walk you through the entire disengagement process? Ok, fine. *Here's what happened 3 months after the war!* Notice the Egyptians staying put on the east bank? Notice the Israelis with their tails tucked retreating and not only from that supposed "conquered land" on the west bank but leaving all of their 16 posts and the vaunted Bar Lev line along the entire stretch of the Suez Canal?


So that's territory you didn't get in the war, that's territory you got DIPLOMATICALLY, *AFTER* the war.
Which you wouldn't have got if it wasn't for Nixon.

The Bar Lev line costed 300 million dollars, however at that time, Yom Kippur, there were only 250 men in there. You claim victory for the entire war because of what you did to a 250 men defensive line with a 90,000 men army at the start of the war.

Here is what you have managed to do in the war:




Doesn't seem much, hell, in the end you lost more than what you gained, and didn't take back the Sinai militarily like you planned to do, and Syria which made us split our army into two, also lost a nice amount of land which got us closer to their capital. 



Gomig-21 said:


> I told you the disparity in the numbers worked in Egypt's favor because of population and manpower. You don't see me crying about 1967 yet you're complaining that we attacked you on your day off. What we do, is criticize our leadership for leaving us wide open to your aggression, especially Nasser. His huge gamble in 1956 left us wide open but at least he should've seen how it was too easy for the Israelis to cross into Sinai and occupy it and should've been a lot more prepared to defend it. He is 100% at fault for allowing that to happen since he saw Israel do it in 1956, basically practicing for 1967 and should've never been so complacent. Egyptian intelligence was totally aware of what was happening with the purchases of all the Mirage V's and Phantoms and Skyhawks and tanks and armor. It was so clear it was so clear yet he and the Egyptian military failed on a disastrous level. Especially when he ordered the blocking of the Straits of Tiran and sent a battalion of tanks close to the Negev border. To not realize that there could be a huge potential for some attack was a monumental failure by Nasser and co. No one is denying that. But 1973 was payback and didn't even need to be a full-fledged attack for all of Sinai. A limited objective was just enough to get the immediate results, which it obviously did.


Yeah I actually do constantly see you crying. I see you crying about destroying all of your aircraft on the ground, I see you crying about France selling us jets, I see you crying about how 1967 war was illegal.
Didn't even need to be a full fledged attack for all of the Sinai? Is that why we caught your whole 3rd army in a pretty far from the battlefront? We all know your objective was to capture the Sinai and you didn't, hell, you didn't get all of it until 1982.



Gomig-21 said:


> Russians were operating the SAMs!? lol, come on, maaaan. Now you're really going off the hook. I guess the North Koreans also had a squadron of MiG-21s and were flying on the first day of the war like that silly article said. Please. I know you know better than that. That record is held by Omar Hob-Eldein who was the commander of the Egyptian 418th SAM Battalion. He fired 31 SA-2's and downed 15 Israeli fighters. Not even the Vietnamese came close to that in 10 years of fighting the Americans and their slew of USAF fighters and bombers and USN jets. This is one of many amazing accomplishments of that war by the Egyptian forces that go unnoticed or never mentioned in Wiki pages.


Here are your great SAM's and here are the North Korean pilots:




Now choose, did your own Omar Hob-Eldein shoot down a friendly aircraft or were it the Russians?
Anyways, shooting down aircraft with SAMs isn't an achievement. We destroyed 514 Arab aircraft, about half of them are yours, both Egypt and Syria destroyed 102 Israeli aircraft. Except that we didn't have the privilege of SAMs in the battlefront. We had to do it the old way, with air to air battles. And we won almost all of them.



Gomig-21 said:


> Small populations can't afford large losses. Large populations can.
> You also forget this was Ramadan and what do Muslims do in Ramadan, even in the brutal heat of the desert? Besides, the 3rd army had access to the well at Ain El Zeitoun and were digging their own wells in preparation of a long standoff. There were plenty of night excursions by commandos and militia from Suez City who were bringing water and food by felukas to the 3rd army. It wasn't the dire situation that the Israelis tried to portray it with their Hollywood cameras.
> 
> At the same time, the Egyptian forces were gearing up on the west bank. You should thank your Israeli commanders for tucking their tails and withdrawing and saving their lives because they were about to get pummeled. If the loss of lives and the war wasn't bad enough, imagine if Adan's, Magen's and Sharon's divisions were destroyed by Operation Shamel, how much worst would it have been for Israel? Thank your lucky stars and the humbling of arrogance that your generals accepted the loss and withdrew to the Passes because it would've been much worst for Israel had the war continued.


Oh don't blame us for your attack in the Ramadan, also, you can at least eat in the evening of Ramadan, we have to go 24 hours without any food or water, and many of our soldiers were in holidays, you were prepared for the war and we weren't yet we still won. 
Ain El Zeitoun? That's a Palestinian village in the North of Israel, how did your soldiers get there? I couldn't find any village named like that in the Sinai. Digging wells? I don't think that's so easy to find water just by digging down. And I don't think such wells can supply 90,000 men anyways. Did they also build farms? Your 3rd army wasn't surrounded for long, how did they manage to dig wells and find water, get commando units big enough to supply a 90,000 men army that was flanked and couldn't go anywhere? 

At that point, the Israeli Air Force and Israeli Combat Engineering forces took out pretty much all Egyptian, Eastbound bridges over the Suez canal.

The 3 bridges that WERE standing were set up by Israeli Engineering/Armour Corps, enabling the 500th Armored Corps division and the 35th Airborne Division to move west, into the African side.

And those three were an Israeli stronghold at that point.

In addition, the IDF wasn't relying only on the units that crossed the canal westbound.

IDF southern command sent almost every reserve force to quickly flank the Egyptian army from the north, and strengthen the Western Sinai IDF presence, mainly on the eastern side of the canal, within the Sinai peninsula.




_so:_

*No further Egyptian forces were coming to the aid of the Third Army.*

Stranded,

*with logistics cut off*,

no capability to be reinforced,

the Egyptian Third Division was at the mercy of IDF Southern Command.

If the US and USSR stood out of the end of the war,
Southern Command would most likely initiate a continuous operation against the Third Army, comprised of ground raids, aerial assaults and artillery bombardment until it would be established that a final blow is both optional and prudent.

And then - that blow would have been landed.

This was obvious to the Americans and Russians.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Beny Karachun said:


> Did I touch a nerve? Is the truth propaganda for you? I did nothing but post facts.



*Saying that 73 war ended with "Tactical victory" for Israel is not a fact.
It is simply a bull$:t!.
*Saying that Egypt lost the war because it lost more soldiers than Israel _with the fact that Egypt was in attack position to get through a flaming canal + defense system spanning 150 km with chain of fortifications along the canal _is something just childish to discuss in a military forum!
*Saying that Russians were the ones who operating the SAMs during the war ..
Just show that you haven't done your homework. read about Sadat's decisions re. the Russians existence during the conflict.











You people never admit defeat.
Remind me of the Israeli withdrawal from Lebanon back in 2000.
Even after 17 years, I do remember what the Israeli PM said that day. and I do remember what "Hassan Nasrallah" replied in return.
Hezbollah fought hard to make Israel go back to "The occupied Palestine".
IPM said that their withdrawal was "out of respect to UN resolutions"! *Ain't that Funny?!*
Nasrallah later replied ".. it was nothing but iron and fire that made you leave Lebanon" 

Zionists keep saying the same regarding their defeat in _yom kippur_ war.
And their Propaganda is all the web and international media outlets.
But we all know that only war against Israel is the only way to take back what Israel _backed by the Western imperialism countries _has been stealing from us. 

BTW, hours ago U.S. declared its decision to pull out of UNESCO in favor of its beloved Israel! and it's not its first cry-out at the UN in behalf of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The SC

*1973 Ramadan war: Plans of liquidation of the "gap" - comprehensive "Chaamil" plan*

*https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1973...of-the-gap-comprehensive-chaamil-plan.512349/*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

The "Egyptian Youth" Corvette on its way to Egypt:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Beny Karachun said:


> Did I touch a nerve? Is the truth propaganda for you? I did nothing but post facts.



No, you didn't touch a nerve. 

@waz @Jungibaaz @WAJsal @Horus @Slav Defence @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

*Saying that 73 war ended with "Tactical victory" for Israel is not a fact.
It is simply a bull$:t!.
*Saying that Egypt lost the war because it lost more soldiers than Israel _with the fact that Egypt was in attack position to get through a flaming canal + defense system spanning 150 km with chain of fortifications along the canal _is something just childish to discuss in a military forum!
*Saying that Russians were the ones who operating the SAMs during the war ..
Just show that you haven't done your homework. read about Sadat's decisions re. the Russians existence during the conflict.










You people never admit defeat.
Remind me of the Israeli withdrawal from Lebanon back in 2000.
Even after 17 years, I do remember what the Israeli PM said that day. and I do remember what "Hassan Nasrallah" replied in return.
Hezbollah fought hard to make Israel go back to "The occupied Palestine".
IPM said that their withdrawal was "out of respect to UN resolutions"! *Ain't that Funny?!*
Nasrallah later replied ".. it was nothing but iron and fire that made you leave Lebanon" 

Zionists keep saying the same regarding their defeat in _yom kippur_ war.
And their Propaganda is all the web and international media outlets.
But we all know that only war against Israel is the only way to take back what Israel _backed by the Western imperialism countries _has been stealing from us.

BTW, hours ago U.S. declared its decision to pull out of UNESCO in favor of its beloved Israel! and it's not its first cry-out at the UN in behalf of Israel.[/QUOTE]
I am saying that Egypt lost the war because it didn't achieve any of its objectives.

Those are only guards in the picture, I don't see why missile operators would have guns.

I like how you claim you won 1973 because of what Hezbollah allegedly did to Israel in 2000
(By the way, we got out of it because of a helicopter collision inside Israel)

Oh you claim my government is lying? You claimed you were already in Tel Aviv in 1967, you are now claiming you won a war in which you have achieved nothing in, and hell, you Muslims are fighting on who really won the war



Ceylal said:


> Bullshit! Egyptian SF, my ***! It was the Berber mustachioed that stopped Ariel dead on his track and kept Egypt West of the canal from being taken by the Israeli troops...It has been fifty years...post facts! History has already been written you can't change it like Wikipedia...




And guess what? You didn't take the Sinai until 1982, a good 9 years after the end of the war. And you also cried to the USSR to save your 3rd army.


----------



## The SC

Beny Karachun said:


> I never said war is fair, you were the ones always saying "muh 1967 was a surprise attack" yet couldn't even go 2 on 1 against Israel in a surprise attack in its holiest day, and then years after claim victory only because you have managed to penetrate a 250 men defense line with 90,000 men. Even though you had bigger forces than us we won in the end, you never got your Sinai in the war, you got 15,000 dead (Syria not included) compared to our 2,500-2,800.


Here is a proof of your lies:

The Israelis had constructed a series of fortifications along the canal called the Bar Lev Line, which was considered impregnable. The main obstacle of these defences was a massive artificial sand wall erected by Israeli engineers, 18–25 meters (59–82 ft) high with a 45–60 degree incline, along the entire Suez Canal. The rampart were reinforced by concrete that also prevented any attempt by amphibious vehicles to climb the sand wall. To blast through the sand barrier the Israelis estimated would take at least twenty-four, probably forty-eight hours. Behind this rampart were a series of 22 fortifications comprising 35 strongpoints. On average, the fortifications were 10 kilometers (6.2 mi) apart. A strongpoint was several stories deep into the sand and provided protection from a 1000-pound (~½ ton) bomb. Strongpoints incorporated trenches, barbed wire, minefields 200 meters deep, numerous bunkers and troop shelters, and firing positions for tanks. Each strongpoint had an underground reservoir filled with crude oil. The oil could be pumped into the Suez Canal via a pipe system, and ignited to create temperatures reaching 700 °C (1,292 °F). A second defensive line, 300–500 meters (980–1,640 ft) behind the main line, was concentrated at likely crossing areas, and designed to be occupied by armored forces, incorporating tank firing positions. A third defensive line, 3–5 kilometers (1.9–3.1 mi) behind the sand rampart, had its defences concentrated on the main roads and principal routes of advance for an attacker. Behind the main line on the canal were concentration areas for armor and infantry, supply depots, numerous artillery positions and so forth.

The Israeli command developed a basic defensive plan codenamed Dovecote (Shovach Yonim), the details of which were known to the Egyptians. The plan divided the Bar Lev Line into three sectors: the northern sector defended Arish on the coast to El-Qantarah el-Sharqiyya, the central sector defended Ismailia to Abu-Ageila, and the southern sector defended the area from the Great Bitter Lake to the end of the Suez Canal, and prevented a thrust to the Mitla and Gedy Passes. The 252nd Armored Division, led by Major General Albert Mandler, was charged with the defense of the Bar Lev Line, and incorporated three armored brigades. Positioned 5–9 kilometers (3.1–5.6 mi) behind the series of fortifications was a brigade of 110–120 tanks, led by Colonel Reshef, split into three battalions of 36–40 tanks each, with one battalion to a sector. In case of an Egyptian attack, the brigade was to move forward to occupy tank platforms and firing positions along the Bar Lev Line. A further 20–35 kilometers (12–22 mi) behind the canal were two additional armored brigades led by Colonels Gabi Amir and Dan Shomron, each with around 120 tanks. One brigade was to reinforce the forward armored brigade, while the other brigade counterattacked against the main Egyptian assault.

The Sinai garrison numbered 18,000 men. The overall commander was Shmuel Gonen, who served as head of the Israeli Southern Command. Of the garrison stationed in the Sinai, one infantry brigade occupied the strongpoints on the canal on October 6, while a further 8,000 could be deployed to the line within 30 minutes to two hours along with the armor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Badr_(1973)

Maybe we were just nice to you, and didn't want to tell the world that Usrael has lost at least those 18 000 men with their 700 tanks and other armoured vehicles who were trying to defend the Barlev line..

I can bring you quote from Golda Maeir, Moshe Dayan, Sharon...etc that will make you cry like them.. even Nixon testified to the Usrael defeat.. by the 15th of October, it is Usrael who was begging for a cease fire..

On the strategic level Egypt got back Sinai and Syria got back Kunaitera, the biggest city in the Golan ,, along with the most sophisticated American telecommunication and listening devices of those days and handed them over to Russia as a war prize gift, the Mont Hermon in the Golan was taken in one hour and all elite Usaeli forces defending it were exterminated there..
Do you really believe that neither the 2nd or 3rd Egyptian armies saw the gap just between the two of them? you never knew that was a trap, the same in Syria when Usrael "created" a pocket and was hit very hard from every side.. in fact it is the US airforce who has saved it, the same as the US threat of intervening in Sinai that saved IDF from another defeat of that war.. this time nothing less than the anhilation of 3 Usraeli divisions lost in the desert west of the Canal.. you can say what you want, lie and cry.. these are the facts recognized all over the world with your own leaders testimonies.. those Egyptian tactics and strategies are still being studies in the most imminent military academies in the Western world and beyond....
So if you want to cry again about your failure and defeat as an apartheid entity, there is a wall in Jerusalam al Qods where you can find a corner to cry on your faith..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beny Karachun

The SC said:


> Here is a proof of your lies:
> 
> The Israelis had constructed a series of fortifications along the canal called the Bar Lev Line, which was considered impregnable. The main obstacle of these defences was a massive artificial sand wall erected by Israeli engineers, 18–25 meters (59–82 ft) high with a 45–60 degree incline, along the entire Suez Canal. The rampart were reinforced by concrete that also prevented any attempt by amphibious vehicles to climb the sand wall. To blast through the sand barrier the Israelis estimated would take at least twenty-four, probably forty-eight hours. Behind this rampart were a series of 22 fortifications comprising 35 strongpoints. On average, the fortifications were 10 kilometers (6.2 mi) apart. A strongpoint was several stories deep into the sand and provided protection from a 1000-pound (~½ ton) bomb. Strongpoints incorporated trenches, barbed wire, minefields 200 meters deep, numerous bunkers and troop shelters, and firing positions for tanks. Each strongpoint had an underground reservoir filled with crude oil. The oil could be pumped into the Suez Canal via a pipe system, and ignited to create temperatures reaching 700 °C (1,292 °F). A second defensive line, 300–500 meters (980–1,640 ft) behind the main line, was concentrated at likely crossing areas, and designed to be occupied by armored forces, incorporating tank firing positions. A third defensive line, 3–5 kilometers (1.9–3.1 mi) behind the sand rampart, had its defences concentrated on the main roads and principal routes of advance for an attacker. Behind the main line on the canal were concentration areas for armor and infantry, supply depots, numerous artillery positions and so forth.
> 
> The Israeli command developed a basic defensive plan codenamed Dovecote (Shovach Yonim), the details of which were known to the Egyptians. The plan divided the Bar Lev Line into three sectors: the northern sector defended Arish on the coast to El-Qantarah el-Sharqiyya, the central sector defended Ismailia to Abu-Ageila, and the southern sector defended the area from the Great Bitter Lake to the end of the Suez Canal, and prevented a thrust to the Mitla and Gedy Passes. The 252nd Armored Division, led by Major General Albert Mandler, was charged with the defense of the Bar Lev Line, and incorporated three armored brigades. Positioned 5–9 kilometers (3.1–5.6 mi) behind the series of fortifications was a brigade of 110–120 tanks, led by Colonel Reshef, split into three battalions of 36–40 tanks each, with one battalion to a sector. In case of an Egyptian attack, the brigade was to move forward to occupy tank platforms and firing positions along the Bar Lev Line. A further 20–35 kilometers (12–22 mi) behind the canal were two additional armored brigades led by Colonels Gabi Amir and Dan Shomron, each with around 120 tanks. One brigade was to reinforce the forward armored brigade, while the other brigade counterattacked against the main Egyptian assault.
> 
> The Sinai garrison numbered 18,000 men. The overall commander was Shmuel Gonen, who served as head of the Israeli Southern Command. Of the garrison stationed in the Sinai, one infantry brigade occupied the strongpoints on the canal on October 6, while a further 8,000 could be deployed to the line within 30 minutes to two hours along with the armor.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Badr_(1973)
> 
> Maybe we were just nice to you, and didn't want to tell the world that Usrael has lost at least those 18 000 men with their 700 tanks and other armoured vehicles who were trying to defend the Barlev line..
> 
> I can bring you quote from Golda Maeir, Moshe Dayan, Sharon...etc that will make you cry like them.. even Nixon testified to the Usrael defeat.. by the 15th of October, it is Usrael who was begging for a cease fire..
> 
> On the strategic level Egypt got back Sinai and Syria got back Kunaitera, the biggest city in the Golan ,, along with the most sophisticated American telecommunication and listening devices of those days and handed them over to Russia as a war prize gift, the Mont Hermon in the Golan was taken in one hour and all elite Usaeli forces defending it were exterminated there..
> Do you really believe that neither the 2nd or 3rd Egyptian armies saw the gap just between the two of them? you never knew that was a trap, the same in Syria when Usrael "created" a pocket and was hit very hard from every side.. in fact it is the US airforce who has saved it, the same as the US threat of intervening in Sinai that saved IDF from another defeat of that war.. this time nothing less than the anhilation of 3 Usraeli divisions lost in the desert west of the Canal.. you can say what you want, lie and cry.. these are the facts recognized all over the world with your own leaders testimonies.. those Egyptian tactics and strategies are still being studies in the most imminent military academies in the Western world and beyond....
> So if you want to cry again about your failure and defeat as an apartheid entity, there is a wall in Jerusalam al Qods where you can find a corner to cry on your faith..?


What have you proved exactly with that quotation? The defensive line had 250 men in the start of the war, the garrison wasn't a part of it.



The SC said:


> Maybe we were just nice to you, and didn't want to tell the world that Usrael has lost at least those 18 000 men with their 700 tanks and other armoured vehicles who were trying to defend the Barlev line..


You claim Israel lost 18,000 men in the Bar Lev line? I stopped reading there
You gained no objective in that war, lost 10 times more soldiers than Israel, lost 5 times more aircraft than Israel, lost 2.4 times more tanks than Israel, lost almost every battle, yet you continue to celebrate what happened in the first day of the war.

You should be really lame and pathetic to wage a war against your enemy in not only his most holy day, but in the only day he fasts and rests, yet you still lost.

Israel won the Yom Kippur war, as the war ended with Damascus within Israeli Artillery range, the IDF some 100km away from Cairo, and a whole Egyptian Army (the 3rd) totally encircled and at the mercy of the IDF for food, water, and medicine.

*The Egyptian Failed Attack:*
The 2nd and 3rd Armies were ordered to attack eastward in six simultaneous thrusts over a broad front, leaving behind five infantry divisions to hold the bridgeheads. The attacking forces, consisting of 800–1,000 tankswould not have SAM cover, so the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) was tasked with the defense of these forces from Israeli air attacks. Armored and mechanized units began the attack on October 14 with artillery support. They were up against 700–750 Israeli tanks.

Preparatory to the tank attack, Egyptian helicopters set down 100 commandos near the Lateral Road to disrupt the Israeli rear. An Israeli reconnaissance unit quickly subdued them, killing 60 and taking numerous prisoners. Still bruised by the extensive losses their commandos had suffered on the opening day of the war, the Egyptians were unable or unwilling to implement further commando operations that had been planned in conjunction with the armored attack. The Egyptian armored thrust suffered heavy losses. Instead of concentrating forces of maneuvering, except for the wadi thrust, Egyptian units launched head-on-attacks against the waiting Israeli defenses.

The Egyptian attack was decisively repelled. At least 250 Egyptian tanks and some 200 armored vehicles were destroyed. Egyptian casualties exceeded 1,000. Fewer than 40 Israeli tanks were hit and all but six of them were repaired by Israeli maintenance crews and returned to service, while Israeli casualties numbered 665.

Kenneth Pollack credited a successful Israeli commando raid early on October 14 against an Egyptian signals-intercept site at Jebel Ataqah with seriously disrupting Egyptian command and control and contributing to its breakdown during the engagement.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_War#The_Egyptian_failed_attack


*Egypt's trapped Third Army*
Kissinger found out about the Third Army's encirclement shortly thereafter. Kissinger considered that the situation presented the United States with a tremendous opportunity and that Egypt was dependent on the United States to prevent Israel from destroying its trapped army. The position could be parlayed later into allowing the United States to mediate the dispute and wean Egypt from Soviet influence. As a result, the United States exerted tremendous pressure on the Israelis to refrain from destroying the trapped army, even threatening to support a UN resolution demanding that the Israelis withdraw to their October 22 positions if they did not allow non-military supplies to reach the army. In a phone call with Israeli ambassador Simcha Dinitz, Kissinger told the ambassador that the destruction of the Egyptian Third Army "is an option that does not exist."

Despite being surrounded, the Third Army managed to maintain its combat integrity east of the canal and keep up its defensive positions, to the surprise of many.According to Trevor N. Dupuy, the Israelis, Soviets and Americans overestimated the vulnerability of the Third Army at the time. It was not on the verge of collapse, and he wrote that while a renewed Israeli offensive would probably overcome it, this was not a certainty, and according to David Elazar chief of Israeli headquarter staff on December 3, 1973: "As for the third army, in spite of our encircling them they resisted and advanced to occupy in fact a wider area of land at the east. Thus, we can not say that we defeated or conquered them."

David T. Buckwalter agrees that despite the isolation of the Third Army, it was unclear if the Israelis could have protected their forces on the west bank of the canal from a determined Egyptian assault and still maintain sufficient strength along the rest of the front. This assessment was challenged by Patrick Seale, who stated that the Third Army was "on the brink of collapse". Seale's position was supported by P.R. Kumaraswamy, who wrote that intense American pressure prevented the Israelis from annihilating the stranded Third Army.

Herzog noted that given the Third Army's desperate situation, in terms of being cut off from re-supply and reassertion of Israeli air superiority, the destruction of the Third Army was inevitable and could have been achieved within a very brief period. Shazly himself described the Third Army's plight as "desperate" and classified its encirclement as a "catastrophe that was too big to hide". He further noted that, "the fate of the Egyptian Third Army was in the hands of Israel. Once the Third Army was encircled by Israeli troops every bit of bread to be sent to our men was paid for by meeting Israeli demands."

Shortly before the ceasefire came into effect, an Israeli tank battalion advanced into Adabiya, and took it with support from the Israeli Navy. Some 1,500 Egyptian prisoners were taken, and about a hundred Egyptian soldiers assembled just south of Adabiya, where they held out against the Israelis. The Israelis also conducted their third and final incursion into Suez. They made some gains, but failed to break into the city center. As a result, the city was partitioned down the main street, with the Egyptians holding the city center and the Israelis controlling the outskirts, port installations and oil refinery, effectively surrounding the Egyptian defenders.


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC & @Amir_Pharaoh , I think they'll probably use the Seasprite for the most part on the FREMMs, but which helo do you think the Egyptian Navy will most likely use with the Gowinds? I think they will use the Schiebel S-100 Camcopter as well but it seems they will also need either a utility or even an attack helo to operate off the deck?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Beny Karachun said:


> What have you proved exactly with that quotation? The defensive line had 250 men in the start of the war, the garrison wasn't a part of it.
> 
> 
> You claim Israel lost 18,000 men in the Bar Lev line? I stopped reading there
> You gained no objective in that war, lost 10 times more soldiers than Israel, lost 5 times more aircraft than Israel, lost 2.4 times more tanks than Israel, lost almost every battle, yet you continue to celebrate what happened in the first day of the war.
> 
> You should be really lame and pathetic to wage a war against your enemy in not only his most holy day, but in the only day he fasts and rests, yet you still lost.
> 
> Israel won the Yom Kippur war, as the war ended with Damascus within Israeli Artillery range, the IDF some 100km away from Cairo, and a whole Egyptian Army (the 3rd) totally encircled and at the mercy of the IDF for food, water, and medicine.
> 
> *The Egyptian Failed Attack:*
> The 2nd and 3rd Armies were ordered to attack eastward in six simultaneous thrusts over a broad front, leaving behind five infantry divisions to hold the bridgeheads. The attacking forces, consisting of 800–1,000 tankswould not have SAM cover, so the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) was tasked with the defense of these forces from Israeli air attacks. Armored and mechanized units began the attack on October 14 with artillery support. They were up against 700–750 Israeli tanks.
> 
> Preparatory to the tank attack, Egyptian helicopters set down 100 commandos near the Lateral Road to disrupt the Israeli rear. An Israeli reconnaissance unit quickly subdued them, killing 60 and taking numerous prisoners. Still bruised by the extensive losses their commandos had suffered on the opening day of the war, the Egyptians were unable or unwilling to implement further commando operations that had been planned in conjunction with the armored attack. The Egyptian armored thrust suffered heavy losses. Instead of concentrating forces of maneuvering, except for the wadi thrust, Egyptian units launched head-on-attacks against the waiting Israeli defenses.
> 
> The Egyptian attack was decisively repelled. At least 250 Egyptian tanks and some 200 armored vehicles were destroyed. Egyptian casualties exceeded 1,000. Fewer than 40 Israeli tanks were hit and all but six of them were repaired by Israeli maintenance crews and returned to service, while Israeli casualties numbered 665.
> 
> Kenneth Pollack credited a successful Israeli commando raid early on October 14 against an Egyptian signals-intercept site at Jebel Ataqah with seriously disrupting Egyptian command and control and contributing to its breakdown during the engagement.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_War#The_Egyptian_failed_attack
> 
> 
> *Egypt's trapped Third Army*
> Kissinger found out about the Third Army's encirclement shortly thereafter. Kissinger considered that the situation presented the United States with a tremendous opportunity and that Egypt was dependent on the United States to prevent Israel from destroying its trapped army. The position could be parlayed later into allowing the United States to mediate the dispute and wean Egypt from Soviet influence. As a result, the United States exerted tremendous pressure on the Israelis to refrain from destroying the trapped army, even threatening to support a UN resolution demanding that the Israelis withdraw to their October 22 positions if they did not allow non-military supplies to reach the army. In a phone call with Israeli ambassador Simcha Dinitz, Kissinger told the ambassador that the destruction of the Egyptian Third Army "is an option that does not exist."
> 
> Despite being surrounded, the Third Army managed to maintain its combat integrity east of the canal and keep up its defensive positions, to the surprise of many.According to Trevor N. Dupuy, the Israelis, Soviets and Americans overestimated the vulnerability of the Third Army at the time. It was not on the verge of collapse, and he wrote that while a renewed Israeli offensive would probably overcome it, this was not a certainty, and according to David Elazar chief of Israeli headquarter staff on December 3, 1973: "As for the third army, in spite of our encircling them they resisted and advanced to occupy in fact a wider area of land at the east. Thus, we can not say that we defeated or conquered them."
> 
> David T. Buckwalter agrees that despite the isolation of the Third Army, it was unclear if the Israelis could have protected their forces on the west bank of the canal from a determined Egyptian assault and still maintain sufficient strength along the rest of the front. This assessment was challenged by Patrick Seale, who stated that the Third Army was "on the brink of collapse". Seale's position was supported by P.R. Kumaraswamy, who wrote that intense American pressure prevented the Israelis from annihilating the stranded Third Army.
> 
> Herzog noted that given the Third Army's desperate situation, in terms of being cut off from re-supply and reassertion of Israeli air superiority, the destruction of the Third Army was inevitable and could have been achieved within a very brief period. Shazly himself described the Third Army's plight as "desperate" and classified its encirclement as a "catastrophe that was too big to hide". He further noted that, "the fate of the Egyptian Third Army was in the hands of Israel. Once the Third Army was encircled by Israeli troops every bit of bread to be sent to our men was paid for by meeting Israeli demands."
> 
> Shortly before the ceasefire came into effect, an Israeli tank battalion advanced into Adabiya, and took it with support from the Israeli Navy. Some 1,500 Egyptian prisoners were taken, and about a hundred Egyptian soldiers assembled just south of Adabiya, where they held out against the Israelis. The Israelis also conducted their third and final incursion into Suez. They made some gains, but failed to break into the city center. As a result, the city was partitioned down the main street, with the Egyptians holding the city center and the Israelis controlling the outskirts, port installations and oil refinery, effectively surrounding the Egyptian defenders.







Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC & @Amir_Pharaoh , I think they'll probably use the Seasprite for the most part on the FREMMs, but which helo do you think the Egyptian Navy will most likely use with the Gowinds? I think they will use the Schiebel S-100 Camcopter as well but it seems they will also need either a utility or even an attack helo to operate off the deck?



*NH90 NFH (Naval Frigate Helicopter)



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *NH90 NFH (Naval Frigate Helicopter)*
> View attachment 431057



That's right they were interested in the NH90 but not sure what happened with that. Certainly an excellent choice. I have a feeling they'll be using the Seapsrite on both and maybe occasionally fly a Ka-52K off the Gowinds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


> That's right they were interested in the NH90 but not sure what happened with that. Certainly an excellent choice. I have a feeling they'll be using the Seapsrite on both and maybe occasionally fly a Ka-52K off the Gowinds.


....


Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC & @Amir_Pharaoh , I think they'll probably use the Seasprite for the most part on the FREMMs, but which helo do you think the Egyptian Navy will most likely use with the Gowinds? I think they will use the Schiebel S-100 Camcopter as well but it seems they will also need either a utility or even an attack helo to operate off the deck?



This




or this ..




Nothing has been confirmed yet ...
But I think it's going to be *NH90.

*

New EAF video has been released by MoD





__ https://www.facebook.com/









NSTSI-CBS SM









EAF CASA C-295

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> New EAF video has been released by MoD



Minute 3:28 on the 2nd Rafale and & @ 3:26 on the one taking off I believe the first time we see the Egyptian Rafales equipped with the Democles targeting pod. Also Sniper XR on the F-16 Block 52 @ 0:23.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's right they were interested in the NH90 but not sure what happened with that. Certainly an excellent choice. I have a feeling they'll be using the Seapsrite on both and maybe occasionally fly a Ka-52K off the Gowinds.


Sisi is visiting France soon.. so let's wait and see..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> NSTSI-CBS SM



 Nice. Is this the SURA HMTDS for the Ka-52 pilots or MiG-29/35? Or both?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice. Is this the SURA HMTDS for the Ka-52 pilots or MiG-29/35? Or both?



MiG-29/35

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

EAF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EADF conduct field firing




__ https://www.facebook.com/




Tayer el-Sabah SA-2
Shilka
SA-6
Buk-M2
Tor-M2
Hawk
Pechora 2M
Avenger
Crotale
Chaparra
Amoun ...
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> EADF conduct field firing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tayer el-Sabah SA-2
> Shilka
> SA-6
> Buk-M2
> Tor-M2
> Hawk
> Pechora 2M
> Avenger
> Crotale
> Chaparra
> Amoun ...
> .....



They fired everything in the inventory except the S-300 lol. Nice orange rocket glows on the SA-2s.
Those TOR M2 missiles are so fast it's ridiculous. No wonder they didn't show those for a couple of years.
Curious that target with the parachute @1:49 that they fired a Chaparral at, maybe Banshee? Haven't seen that before in EADS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

New MiG-29M Fulcrum squadron 42 patches.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF F-16 refueling from a Saudi KE-3A Tanker during Yemen operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

Most people assume the MiG-21'a first kill was in Vietnam, but in fact, the first MiG-21 kill was by an Egyptian MiG-21/F-13. This is the story of what happened. It's unfortunate, but the Egyptian pilots did what they were supposed to do and the American pilot and Swedish copilot didn't take the warnings seriously and made a miscalculation and suffered the consequences. Quite the story.

Celebrating the EAF's 80th birthday, a very rare pic of an Egyptian MiG-21 pilot in 1964 on standby in his MiG-21/F-13.





*The pilot of an Egyptian MiG-21/F-13 as seen in his “office.” David Nicolle Collection*

I excluded some portion of the text that goes into great detail about the particular C-82 transport aircraft to decrease the size of the article, but the link for the complete article is at the end.

*In 1964, the MiG-21 Scored Its First Kill — Against an American Oil Company.*

The Soviet MiG-21 is one of the most widely-produced and -exported fighter jets of all time. In the United States, the MiG-21 is perhaps best known for hunting American warplanes over Vietnam. The single-engine fighter is equally famous for its participation in various wars in the Middle East over the last half-century.

You might therefore expect that the MiG-21’s first air-to-air kill occurred over Vietnam or the Middle East. In fact, the MiG’s first victim was a star-crossed oil-company plane blundering across Egypt.

Egypt was the second Arab nation the USSR allowed to import MiG-21s. Cairo and Moscow signed a deal for the fighters in June 1961, stipulating delivery of 48 aircraft together with associated support equipment.

The first batch of disassembled MiG-21F-13s arrived by ship in Alexandria in November 1961. Assembled and ground-tested by a group of Soviet specialists led by Col. V. E. Slugin, these aircraft entered service with two newly-created units — No. 40 and No. 47 Squadrons of Air Group 7 of what was then officially the “United Arab Republic Air Force,” or UARAF.

As deliveries of the remaining MiGs from this order continued through 1962 and 1963, they enabled the Egyptians to establish two additional units — No. 43 and No. 45 Squadrons.

By early 1964, detachments from one of these four units were regularly deploying to Meliz Air Base in central Sinai — better known in the West as “Bir Gifgafa” or by its Israeli designation “Refidim.”

Originally built by the Royal Air Force during World War II, Meliz was a modern installation. Construction of a hardened runway began in 1956 but was interrupted by the Suez War. The work was completed following the Israelis’ withdrawal from Sinai in 1957.

In 1964, Meliz became the hub of UARAF operations over Sinai. The MiG-21 detachments got bigger and longer, partly in response to frequent Israeli reconnaissance flights through Egyptian air space. Another reason was the worsening tensions between Egypt and the United States over a number of issues, including the crisis in the Democratic Republic of Congo.

The UARAF’s MiG-21F-13s scrambled several times in reaction to various incursions. In at least one instance in July or August 1964, two MiG-21F-13s managed to fire at least one R-3S missile — the NATO code name is AA-2 Atoll — each at two Dassault Mirages withdrawing toward Israel. Both weapons missed due to the high speed at which the Israelis were escaping.

It was against this backdrop that on the morning of Dec. 10, 1964 another unknown aircraft violated Egyptian air space over the Sinai Peninsula — and UARAF MiG-21s from Melis scrambled to intercept. The aircraft in question was a Fairchild C-82A Packet transport owned by John Mecom Oil Company of Houston, Texas. John Whitfield Mecom, Sr. was an American oilman specialized in the acquisition and refurbishment of abandoned oil wells. In 1957, his firm was the third-largest independent oil company in the world. Over the time, Mecom befriended U.S. president Lyndon Johnson and became one of his most important donors.

*At 8:04 in the morning local time, as the C-82 entered Egyptian air space over the Sinai Desert south of Aqaba, two MiG-21F-13s scrambled from Meliz. From the Egyptian perspective, the situation was anything but clear. An unknown aircraft on an unannounced flight — and thus lacking over-flight clearance — was approaching from the general direction of Israel.

The MiGs intercepted the C-82 and, unable to establish radio communication, their pilots instructed the crew to land at Cairo International. Initially at least, Williams followed their instructions.* After passing Ras Sudar on the Red Sea coast, he descended to an altitude of 10,500 feet and turned in the direction of Cairo International.

Williams attempted several times to contact flight control — without success. When the C-82 reached a point around 70 miles northwest of Cairo International, the two MiGs — by now critically short of fuel — departed.
*
At this point and for reasons that aren’t clear, Williams changed his mind. Instead of landing at Cairo International, he turned his aircraft toward Alexandria. Initially following a narrow commercial air corridor, at some point he made a slight turn toward the west, directly toward a prohibited military zone.

The UARAF scrambled another pair of MiG-21s — this time from Inchas Air Base. Their pilots quickly intercepted the lumbering transport and fired their 30-millimeter cannons across its nose in order to warn the crew.* *When there was no reaction, they aimed for the engines. At 10:17, multiple cannon rounds ripped apart one of the C-82’s engines and the wing.*

The C-82 crashed in flames in the swamp near Lake Idku on the shore of the Mediterranean Sea some 20 miles east of Alexandria. It was found approximately 10 miles from the center of the commercial corridor, its wreckage scattered over 800 square yards. Both crew were dead. *A civilian transport owned by a U.S. company thus became the MiG-21’s first kill.*

https://warisboring.com/in-1964-the-mig-21-scored-its-first-kill-against-an-american-oil-company/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian MiG-29M/M2 already doing barrel rolls over Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## MICA

AL Fateh 971 and S42 "2nd sub" Entered the official service in the Egyptian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## masud

MICA said:


> AL Fateh 971 and S42 "2nd sub" Entered the official service in the Egyptian Navy
> 
> View attachment 431836
> View attachment 431837
> View attachment 431838
> View attachment 431839
> View attachment 431840
> View attachment 431841




now EAF must go for 5th gen. fighter............. (Turky+Pakistan+ Egypt) or (Mig+UAE+Egypt) or (sukhoi+India+Egypt) or (China+Egypt). just do it men.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

EAF Ka-52 Alligator

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Congrats for the new toys. Inshallah for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Sisi is visiting France soon.. so let's wait and see..



Looks like there's a good possibility Sisi finalizes the deal for the additional 12 Rafales on this visit. It's been about a year they've been trying to work the financing which has been a bugger, but rumor has it the deal should be agreed on during this visit. 10 EMs and 2 DMs. Thankfully no Sukhois....yet!  Just messing with you, buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like there's a good possibility Sisi finalizes the deal for the additional 12 Rafales on this visit. It's been about a year they've been trying to work the financing which has been a bugger, but rumor has it the deal should be agreed on during this visit. 10 EMs and 2 DMs. Thankfully no Sukhois....yet!  Just messing with you, buddy.


It will be good news..Sukhoi? I am starting to think about the SU-57.. BTW its engine is ready..
















http://rostec.ru/news/4521409

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Good123

Hi. Does anyone have any images of Egyptian Patriot SAM batteries? I am looking for proof, whether that deal went through or was cancelled.


----------



## mekawy

Good123 said:


> Hi. Does anyone have any images of Egyptian Patriot SAM batteries? I am looking for proof, whether that deal went through or was cancelled.



there is no patriot in egypt


----------



## Gomig-21

Anyone have this without the watermark?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Good123 said:


> Hi. Does anyone have any images of Egyptian Patriot SAM batteries? I am looking for proof, whether that deal went through or was cancelled.


No photo is available!
Photos and videos are not the only proof!
Buk-m & Tor-m had been in service since 2005 and we didn't see them until 2012!



mekawy said:


> there is no patriot in egypt


There are many sources out there!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> No photo is available!
> Photos and videos are not the only proof!
> Buk-m & Tor-m had been in service since 2005 and we didn't see them until 2012!
> 
> 
> There are many sources out there!



There is no Patriot in Egypt


----------



## masud

why there is 2 type of camouflage on mig29?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



What a beautiful bird, with lethal caps. Not sure why they didn't add the roundel near the wing root like they had on the desert colored ones, and if they add the _Tahya Misr_ slogan. Hope they only stick with the roundel and keep it looking as beautiful as it is.

If the additional Rafale contract gets signed, maybe they can find a way to add another 50 of these to the fleet, but have the Zhuk-AE and TVC options added in those, and maybe even order a batch of R-27s on top of the other missiles as well to make this thing a true interceptor with enough units to carry the workload. Not sure they'll have the funds for that, though, especially once the French bleed them out for exercising the option on the additional 12 Rafales. 

Would also be nice to get some info on whether the Meteor will be eventually supplied to the EAF. Considering some F-15 users are interested in modifying that aircraft to fire the Meteor, that says a lot about that missile.

At the same time, with the MiGs having a HMDS, it's a no-brainer to look into one of the several options available for the Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

masud said:


> why there is 2 type of camouflage on mig29?




*



*
This unique Ash and Grey paint job reminisce of the 1973 war era. This type of camouflage are usually optimized for ground attack aircraft to protect them from aerial attacks by high-flying interceptors aircraft. It is unknown whether the Egyptian Air Force would use some of the MiG-29Ms for ground attack as the paint scheme suggests.





As for the_ Naval_ camouflage, It suggests that some planes may work with the _Navy _and not directly under the _Air force _command.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> What a beautiful bird, with lethal caps. Not sure why they didn't add the roundel near the wing root like they had on the desert colored ones, and if they add the _Tahya Misr_ slogan. Hope they only stick with the roundel and keep it looking as beautiful as it is.
> 
> If the additional Rafale contract gets signed, maybe they can find a way to add another 50 of these to the fleet, but have the Zhuk-AE and TVC options added in those, and maybe even order a batch of R-27s on top of the other missiles as well to make this thing a true interceptor with enough units to carry the workload. Not sure they'll have the funds for that, though, especially once the French bleed them out for exercising the option on the additional 12 Rafales.
> 
> Would also be nice to get some info on whether the Meteor will be eventually supplied to the EAF. Considering some F-15 users are interested in modifying that aircraft to fire the Meteor, that says a lot about that missile.
> 
> At the same time, with the MiGs having a HMDS, it's a no-brainer to look into one of the several options available for the Rafale.


 There are some answers here about the Zhuk-AE availability and its time schedule for the Egyptian Mig-35 (Mig-29M/M2 Advanced)
*
Swifts of the Nile*
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/swifts-of-the-nile.524273/

The Zhuk-AE is coming for sure, TVC, I am not sure, although it is a good idea..
I think another 50 Mig-35s deal will be signed after the end of delivery for this batch in 2020 or 2019, so there is some time to save enough money for their procurement..
If a French deal is signed it will be financed by France to some extent, and might include other weapon systems.. let's wait and see which ones..
The METEOR will be added for sure over MICA, and an HMDS is already available..all of it will come in due time..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

So far out of all the painted ones we've seen pics of, all the desert camo ones have been the M2's (dual-seater) and all these blue/navy camouflage ones have been M's (single-seaters.) Maybe that will be the eventual count? Although there are only 4 or 6 M2's, that would mean 46 of those will be this navy color while only 4 or 6 will be the desert color?


Amir_Pharaoh said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This unique Ash and Grey paint job reminisce of the 1973 war era. This type of camouflage are usually optimized for ground attack aircraft to protect them from aerial attacks by high-flying interceptors aircraft. It is unknown whether the Egyptian Air Force would use some of the MiG-29Ms for ground attack as the paint scheme suggests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the_ Naval_ camouflage, It suggests that some planes may work with the _Navy _and not directly under the _Air force _command.



If you notice in all the pics we've seen so far, the desert camo jets (1 or 2 only) have been M2s (two-seaters) and all the blue/navy colored ones have been Ms (single seaters.) Could that be an indication of the color scheme? Although there are only 4 or maybe 6 M2's out of 46/50 total......? That would mean almost all of them will be this blue/gray color.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Navy SH-2G ASW Seasprite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF Rafales escorting president Sisi on his current trip to France on the right side. Birds on the left of the presidential plane look like L'Armee de L'air. EAF jets carrying full load of fuel tanks and no missiles while French Rafales carrying single belly tank an wingtip MICAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF Rafales escorting president Sisi on his current trip to France on the right side. Birds on the left of the presidential plane look like L'Armee de L'air. EAF jets carrying full load of fuel tanks and no missiles while French Rafales carrying single belly tank an wingtip MICAs.


Beautiful Bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Second Gowind under construction in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

A report by La Tribune says the French Ministry of Finances has blocked the sale of 12 Rafale fighters to Egypt.






Cairo intends to purchase the fighters with a loan but the civil servants at the ministry are unwilling to grant the loan as Egypt had borrowed a huge amount to fund its weapons purchase from France.

Egyptian leader Abdel Fattah al-Sisi is expected to bring up the issue with President Emmanuel Macron during his visit to Paris this week.

In French for those interested:
http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...ze-rafale-cloues-au-sol-par-bercy-755147.html

The English version do not speak about everything, What is interesting is that the ENtire loan funds meant for Egypt whatever for military or civil purposes is Already used in full.
What scare the French is whatever if Egypt will be able to pay for those loans or not.
Therefore if no more loan are given, Egypt will not be able to buy anything from France ( military or CIVIL (that the more important IMO) or will need to pay full cash at the first second of the contract.

SO egypt will have to put in percpective is annual growth and is GAS prospect as an insurrance for future/more loans.


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> The English version do not speak about everything, What is interesting is that the ENtire loan funds meant for Egypt whatever for military or civil purposes is Already used in full.
> What scare the French is whatever if Egypt will be able to pay for those loans or not.
> Therefore if no more loan are given, Egypt will not be able to buy anything from France ( military or CIVIL (that the more important IMO) or will need to pay full cash at the first second of the contract.
> 
> SO egypt will have to put in percpective is annual growth and is GAS prospect as an insurrance for future/more loans.



Egypt has already signed a deal for 33 new Boeing airliners from its civil aviation budget. This 'blocking' of the Rafales is just business. The French are looking for not only guarantees on the loan, but to sweeten the deal for them as well, which makes sense. The original contract included this option for 12 more Rafales which means the main parameters were already agreed on, this is why it's an "option." The main reason Bercy "blocked" anything is because there are "guarantee clauses" that they want the details worked out. 

This deal is also potentially much bigger than just the 12 Rafales since it also includes a possibility of an additional FREMM, 2 more Gowinds, 16 NH90 helicopters and even possibly a large fleet of A400M which they've been interested in for many years now. 

If Egypt hasn't defaulted on any payments (which it hasn't and there is no reason it will) and they work out the guarantees (which they should easily be able to), the deal will be signed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Egypt has already signed a deal for 33 new Boeing airliners from its civil aviation budget. This 'blocking' of the Rafales is just business. The French are looking for not only guarantees on the loan, but to sweeten the deal for them as well, which makes sense. The original contract included this option for 12 more Rafales which means the main parameters were already agreed on, this is why it's an "option." The main reason Bercy "blocked" anything is because there are "guarantee clauses" that they want the details worked out.
> 
> This deal is also potentially much bigger than just the 12 Rafales since it also includes a possibility of an additional FREMM, 2 more Gowinds, 16 NH90 helicopters and even possibly a large fleet of A400M which they've been interested in for many years now.
> 
> If Egypt hasn't defaulted on any payments (which it hasn't and there is no reason it will) and they work out the guarantees (which they should easily be able to), the deal will be signed.


You nailed it.. but I'll stop at the 2 more Gowinds and a FREMM on top of the Rafales and the unmanned Heli.. I was following the news about the NH90 and the A400M, they both have problems, they have not matured enough despite top specs on paper..just too many groundings, the latest for the NH90 just happened 2 days ago in Germany..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You nailed it.. but I'll stop at the 2 more Gowinds and a FREMM on top of the Rafales and the unmanned Heli.. I was following the news about the NH90 and the A400M, they both have problems, they have not matured enough despite top specs on paper..just too many groundings, the latest for the NH90 just happened 2 days ago in Germany..



Interesting. I'm not a big fan of the A400M either, TBH. Didn't know those two had issues. In a way it might be a blessing in disguise. 

EAF Rafale @ Landivisiau NAS air base in La France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



The rarer SIG 516 that you don't see that often.



The SC said:


>



I have no idea why they chose this monstrosity. The only thing I can think of is it's easily interchangeable caliber from 7.62x39 to 5.56. Other than that, seems very cumbersome for a standard issue rifle.



The SC said:


>



Maadi Misr, now we're talking. You know, before the ban in the US, these were THE BEST made copies to the Soviet AKM. Ask any collector who got his hands on one of these, they loved them and thought they were very well made. The post ban ones...not so great for some reason.



The SC said:


>



Now that's a tank. When you hear the word 'tank,' the Abrams is what comes to mind. Thank goodness we have almost 1,100 of these and hopefully they'll reach their goal of 1,500 and then they should probably stop there. We'll have to see if anything ends up materializing from the T90.



The SC said:


>



This new dock in Alexandria is very well engineered. It's basically a man-made inlet bay. Notice how calm the water is in all the pics. That's the basic premise of having it separated so that the current is put in check and it becomes easy docking for the tugboats with all these big ships and submarines. Very well engineered.

And they'rebuilding 3 new naval bases, one in Marsa Matruh, one in Port Said and one in the Red Sea. That way they'll be able to spread the naval assets across the majority of the shores of Egypt.



The SC said:


>



More SIGs, and those are them Czechoslovakian (I think) re-breather tanks I was telling you about before. Interesting how they prefer to use the belly ones. I find they get in the way more so than the back mounted re-breathing tanks, but these come off easily too so that is a plus.



The SC said:


>



Interesting group. Looks like maybe some Greek special forces with the Egyptian ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Over 40 EAF personnel and 3 EAF Rafales in France participating in special training with French Naval Air including buddy-buddy refueling exercise. Sounds like they're interested in the buddy fuel system along with the additional Rafales.












And based on this pic we saw a while back, which is quite obviously one of the EAF MiG-35's equipped with 4 wind bags and a belly fuel store for a drogue and chute, they should operate this system with these aircraft as well. 






Speaking of the MiGs, there was an article in the most recent issue of Air Force Monthly that quotes RAC MiG having offered the EAF an upgrade from the ZhuK-ME radar to the AESA Zhuk-AE after a series production next year. Nice pics of the EAF MiGs in that article also called Swifts of the Nile.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> It's just a matter of time before seeing the new MIGs in EAF.
> The news that circulated the web last year did mention that EAF was scheduled to receive the first MiGs in the first half of 2017. So, they could be already in service!
> *Regarding the weapon systems that come from Russia*,* China and other suppliers no ceremony is expected to take place unlike we have been doing with the systems that been received from USA and France!* (i.e today with ENS AL FATEH F-971)








Exactly!!!
It's like they read my mind 
(by Anubis)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> View attachment 433992
> 
> Exactly!!!
> It's like they read my mind
> (by Anubis)


That is because they are strategic weapons..weapons from other countries are mostly tactical ones..


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

The SC said:


> That is because they are strategic weapons..weapons from other countries are mostly tactical ones..


You call Tor-M, Buk-M,Ka-52,Mig-29 and many more ... "_strategic weapons_"
C'mon dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> And they'rebuilding 3 new naval bases, one in Marsa Matruh, one in Port Said and one in the Red Sea. That way they'll be able to spread the naval assets across the majority of the shores of Egypt.



This is that 3rd new naval base they're building on the Red Sea coast as Ras Banas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> You call Tor-M, Buk-M,Ka-52,Mig-29 and many more ... "_strategic weapons_"
> C'mon dude!


I am talking about fighter planes, submarines, frigates..that is why they were announced that way.. air defense systems you have mentioned are all tactical weapon systems.. the S-300VM might be considered as a tactical and strategic system..Mig-29 is also a tactical/strategic weapon it is a multirole fighter, and it has been publicised a lot..Ka-52/k are also tactical and strategic weapons since their role might be tank formation suppression among other roles or long range surface warfare both on land and in the sea..


----------



## The SC

Russian command and control system
*Barnaul-T*
During the inspection on one of the third army field divisions (the 19th) and is one of the latest systems of linkage, command and control and coordination between air defense units and other units with quick exchange and processing of information.. 

*



*
*



*
The Barnaul-T is an advanced, fully automatic command and control (C2) system designed to manage a variety of air defense systems at the Brigade level or higher. This C2 system features modular architecture and integrates air defenses units at the battalion, platoon and individual gunners. The system features the ability to coordinate combat operations against airborne threats of a variety of air defense systems enhancing their survivability and effectiveness while providing tracking information on airborne targets. The Barnaul-T system utilizes Russian GLONASS global satellite positioning/navigation information. The Russian Armed Forces deployed the Barnaul-T tactical air defense command and control system in early December 2011..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Interesting photo from the recent mission in the western border. 3 F-16s with smoky canopies and a single with a clear one.






Great footage of that bombing mission of 4-6 trucks coming in from Libya with weapons and amo. Looks like they're using up a lot of Hellfires & PGMs including CBU100 cluster munitions @0.42

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting photo from the recent mission in the western border. .....................







__ https://www.facebook.com/




This is a part from the ongoing anti-terrorism joint military-police operation which target terrorist hideouts in the Western Desert for the second day in a row.

The Egyptian air forces - supported by special army commandoes units (Sae'ka) and police - carried out airstrikes in southern Fayoum, killing all terrorist targets.
Security forces are currently combing the area for any terrorists who may have escaped.

The Armed Forces released a video of the airstrike, as well as photos showing the dead bodies of the terrorists and destroyed vehicles including a pickup truck fitted with machine guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahatir

Over 25 Terrorists , mostly Gazan Islamists ( EX Qassam Brigade Members ) eliminated between 14-18th October 





This took place in Northern Sinai

Over the past 10 days the following events occurred 
1) Over 25 Terrorists killed in Northern Sinai 
2) 13 Terrorists eliminated in Assyuit deserts ( this terrorist cell escaped from wahat ) 
3) Over the past 2 days Egypt Army and Police eliminated the remnants of Wahat group over 50 terrorists . 

If we do an actual figure count of terrorists eliminated from 2012 until now how many would that turn into from all over Egypt ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

mahatir said:


> Over 25 Terrorists , mostly Gazan Islamists ( EX Qassam Brigade Members ) eliminated between 14-18th October
> View attachment 434526
> 
> 
> This took place in Northern Sinai
> 
> Over the past 10 days the following events occurred
> 1) Over 25 Terrorists killed in Northern Sinai
> 2) 13 Terrorists eliminated in Assyuit deserts ( this terrorist cell escaped from wahat )
> 3) Over the past 2 days Egypt Army and Police eliminated the remnants of Wahat group over 50 terrorists .
> 
> If we do an actual figure count of terrorists eliminated from 2012 until now how many would that turn into from all over Egypt ?



They're actually doing a pretty good job lately. We criticize them when they screw things up and have the wrong personnel whom aren't trained with the proper tactics at the checkpoints, but we also must give them credit for the good work (extermination of vermin cretin scum) lately like the recent thwarting at the Sheikh Zweid checkpoint and other spots especially after Al Wahat. They hunted those criminals down like it was no one's business. That aerial bombing of the SUVs coming in from Libya was spectacular. Watching them abandon the vehicles and scurry in different directions trying to take cover but........KABOOOOOM.....too late. That was one of the better ones. Then the infra red tracking of the line column of scum retreating at night was.....KABOOOOOOM....also great work, took them all out. This is exactly what they need to do. Putting Sa'aqas on custom Toyota pickups and driving them to locations is old school and very effective. They don't always need state of the art Hummers and Nimrs and Temsahs etc. Just get the job done using the right intel and the right tactics and especially the rightly trained personnel.

There's also a new vid out by a scuzz bucket coming from Libya and he's filming an explosion in the desert and suddenly you hear the roar of an EAF F-16 and KABOOOOOM lol. This guy was lucky he didn't get hit but it was good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

According to Armstrade Egypt due to assemble 400 T-90S/SK between 2019-26 with 1.5 billion deal.




http://armstrade.org/files/export-import-2000-2020.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Gomig-21 said:


> They're actually doing a pretty good job lately. We criticize them when they screw things up and have the wrong personnel whom aren't trained with the proper tactics at the checkpoints, but we also must give them credit for the good work (extermination of vermin cretin scum) lately like the recent thwarting at the Sheikh Zweid checkpoint and other spots especially after Al Wahat. They hunted those criminals down like it was no one's business. That aerial bombing of the SUVs coming in from Libya was spectacular. Watching them abandon the vehicles and scurry in different directions trying to take cover but........KABOOOOOM.....too late. That was one of the better ones. Then the infra red tracking of the line column of scum retreating at night was.....KABOOOOOOM....also great work, took them all out. This is exactly what they need to do. Putting Sa'aqas on custom Toyota pickups and driving them to locations is old school and very effective. They don't always need state of the art Hummers and Nimrs and Temsahs etc. Just get the job done using the right intel and the right tactics and especially the rightly trained personnel.
> 
> There's also a new vid out by a scuzz bucket coming from Libya and he's filming an explosion in the desert and suddenly you hear the roar of an EAF F-16 and KABOOOOOM lol. This guy was lucky he didn't get hit but it was good stuff.



Imagine if Wahat attack was not carried out , these 16 matyrs saved lots of lives , the Wahat terrorist cell were planning to carry out attacks against churches , civilians and police installations , every one of these bitches killed means saving lives of innocent civilians , one suicide bomber can kill over 50 civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masud

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> According to Armstrade Egypt due to assemble 400 T-90S/SK between 2019-26 with 1.5 billion deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://armstrade.org/files/export-import-2000-2020.pdf


Why not Armata? Why...why......
egypt should go for this kind top attack Atgm...........


----------



## Zarvan

So Egypt is buying T-90 well great start but should also consider other Tanks like OPLOT and others


----------



## Gomig-21

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> According to Armstrade Egypt due to assemble 400 T-90S/SK between 2019-26 with 1.5 billion deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://armstrade.org/files/export-import-2000-2020.pdf



Original report said 500 units. BTW, @Frogman is not going to be happy about this. 



mahatir said:


> Imagine if Wahat attack was not carried out , these 16 matyrs saved lots of lives , the Wahat terrorist cell were planning to carry out attacks against churches , civilians and police installations , every one of these bitches killed means saving lives of innocent civilians , one suicide bomber can kill over 50 civilians.



Indeed. This is a very difficult war to fight, so I try to reserve criticism for only when it's obvious that there's been a major botching. At first when the rumors were flying around of 50 killed and all that stuff, I thought something went seriously wrong but then I realized this almost always happens with rumors like in Areesh, they also came out with 80-100 killed which wasn't true either. Unfortunately this is a war that will go on for a very long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

afale aircrafts for the #*EAF* armed with AASM "Hammer" guided bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


> Original report said 500 units. BTW, @Frogman is not going to be happy about this.



I'm not happy either with this news!
A lot of people are not!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


> ................
> Great footage of that bombing mission of 4-6 trucks coming in from Libya with weapons and amo. Looks like they're using up a lot of Hellfires & PGMs including CBU100 cluster munitions @0.42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............



Can you imagine that Al-Sisi said in a statement that in "the last year only, more than 1,000 vehicles used by terrorists to cross the border into Egypt had been destroyed" ?
https://egyptianstreets.com/2017/05...ng-massacre-of-28-coptic-christians-in-minya/

In another statement he said that "Egypt destroyed 300 vehicles trying to cross the border from Libya in a period of two months".
http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...Egypt-has-carried-out-airstrike-on-terro.aspx

Surely not all of them were terrorists. smugglers too are being targeted.
But that's the way that things should be going.
Enough arms coming from Libya already!.





__ https://www.facebook.com/




_A video filmed by a Libyan smuggler._
He talked about _"Three vehicles destroyed" + _There's one more at the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Egyptian naval and air force units are in Greece taking part in "Medusa 5" joint drills.
The drills will last for several days and come within the framework of a joint training plan between the Egyptian Armed Forces and sisterly and friendly countries.
Egyptian Mistral aircraft carrier and Fremm Frigate along with Submarine (41) along with war jets are taking part in the military exercises along with Greek naval units.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Original report said 500 units. BTW, @Frogman is not going to be happy about this.



At this point I'm just going to ignore everything except the deals with France. Those I'm happy about.


----------



## Zarvan

Frogman said:


> At this point I'm just going to ignore everything except the deals with France. Those I'm happy about.


By the way which BVR Egypt will use with Rafale and also with MIG-35


----------



## Gomig-21

monitor said:


> afale aircrafts for the #*EAF* armed with AASM "Hammer" guided bombs



Very nice. And the 2nd Rafale in the rear is the first time we've seen the impressive Damocles pod on any of the Egyptian Rafales.

Here's a question for anyone @randomradio would probably know this or @MICA (since they're the experts in Rafales) but notice there's only one jet carrying the pod but both jets carrying Hammers? So will the one pod work for both aircraft or not?
_
-Damocles features a long-range laser designator, an integrated navigation FLIR and high-resolution imagery, and is fully compatible with Paveway and BGL laser-guided bombs, imagery-guided weapons, and AASM GPS/INS/LASER-guided weapons.
-It also features a reconnaissance capability with instant transmission of imagery to ground stations. Overall robustness and ease of maintenance have been improved.
-It is capable of guiding laser weapons to their extreme range (16 km) and identifying armoured vehicle targets at 27 km also conducting post-strike analysis at the same range.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damocles_(targeting_pod)_

A big shawerma sandwich to whomever can answer that correctly! 



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> A video filmed by a Libyan smuggler.



That's the one I was talking about in my previous post. That F-16 was humming! That guy was lucky that bomb didn't land on his head. Nice, precision striking by the F-16 boys. They're getting a lot of good practice.



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Can you imagine that Al-Sisi said in a statement that in "the last year only, more than 1,000 vehicles used by terrorists to cross the border into Egypt had been destroyed" ?



I saw that, bro. This was why I was saying they're using a lot of precision munitions. Their hit ratio should be 100% considering they're using the Sniper XR pods with the Block 52's and Hellfires on the Apaches even the WingLoong success rate should be very high. It's just that they're using up a lot of weapons, and not just dumb bombs either.

They also did a nice job rescuing the Captain. This is the kind of stuff we like to see.


















Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egyptian naval and air force units are in Greece taking part in "Medusa 5" joint drills.



Who's the kid playing the trumpet? Oh ma God did they just hand any sailor a trumpet and told him to just blow in it? Do you hear that ridiculous noise? Fadiha ya Amir! lol

BTW the Hellenic Air Force intercepted over 37 violations of national airspace by Turkish F-16s & CN-235 patrol aircraft. Apparently they weren't happy about this Greek/Egyptian exercise (which is not the first) happening in the Aegean Sea. Ta3alu ya Torkeyeen entu malkom? 
















But the Greeks have some really nice equipment, landing their Longbow Apaches on the Mistral was very cool, amognst some other helos from their navy. Tikanis kala afgharisto parakalo.























Zarvan said:


> By the way which BVR Egypt will use with Rafale and also with MIG-35



MICA IR & ER with the Rafales and R-73 and R-77 with the MiGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

Members from the Special Forces "unit 999" armed with: 
MP-5
Beretta ARX-160
SIG-SG552

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


>



Oh man our EAF did encircle those bastards indeed!




__ https://www.facebook.com/







Gomig-21 said:


> Who's the kid playing the trumpet? Oh ma God did they just hand any sailor a trumpet and told him to just blow in it? Do you hear that ridiculous noise? Fadiha ya Amir! lol



A Fadiha indeed! But not the big ones with Putin and Hollande !! 








See the difference!







Gomig-21 said:


> BTW the Hellenic Air Force intercepted over 37 violations of national airspace by Turkish F-16s & CN-235 patrol aircraft. Apparently they weren't happy about this Greek/Egyptian exercise (which is not the first) happening in the Aegean Sea. Ta3alu ya Torkeyeen entu malkom?



HAF and EAF are doing a pretty good job in coordinating .. They are sending a message!




#EAF F-16s escort #HAF R-99A/EMB 145 AEW&C

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

__ https://www.facebook.com/




Egyptian Naval and Air Force units carried out the main phase of joint drills in Greece "Medusa 5". The drills lasted for several days and came within the framework of a joint training plan between the Egyptian Armed Forces and friendly countries. 
The exercise witnessed several activities including planning, joint conduct of hostilities for naval and air forces, search and rescue measures and ways of cooperation between units and marine propulsion. 




The two sides showed high accuracy and efficiency during joint air reconnaissance as well as attack and defense sorties as a part of the exercise.The "Medusa 5" is one of the most important activities carried out as part of the joint exercises plan for the armed forces of the two countries, Egypt and Greece. 




The activities are taking place for the second time this year. Other activities were being held in Egypt near the coast of Alexandria, in the light of military cooperation relations with Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

@Gomig-21 the Rafale can share images from another friendly carrying a reco or targeting pod in real life time with no lag so only one needed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> Very nice. And the 2nd Rafale in the rear is the first time we've seen the impressive Damocles pod on any of the Egyptian Rafales.
> 
> Here's a question for anyone @randomradio would probably know this or @MICA (since they're the experts in Rafales) but notice there's only one jet carrying the pod but both jets carrying Hammers? So will the one pod work for both aircraft or not?
> _
> -Damocles features a long-range laser designator, an integrated navigation FLIR and high-resolution imagery, and is fully compatible with Paveway and BGL laser-guided bombs, imagery-guided weapons, and AASM GPS/INS/LASER-guided weapons.
> -It also features a reconnaissance capability with instant transmission of imagery to ground stations. Overall robustness and ease of maintenance have been improved.
> -It is capable of guiding laser weapons to their extreme range (16 km) and identifying armoured vehicle targets at 27 km also conducting post-strike analysis at the same range.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damocles_(targeting_pod)_
> 
> A big shawerma sandwich to whomever can answer that correctly!



All the Hammers in a group can use targeting information from one pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> @Gomig-21 the Rafale can share images from another friendly carrying a reco or targeting pod in real life time with no lag so only one needed





randomradio said:


> All the Hammers in a group can use targeting information from one pod.



Both of you gentlemen get extra meat on your shawerma sandwiches.  A lot of people think each aircraft needs its own pod, when that's not the case. The Damocles is so impressive even the Russians have decided to license produce it for their Su-30 line after seeing what the Indonesians did with the integration of the pod and their Su-30s. Malaysians are even using French helmets in their Su-30MKMs.

Check out minute 7:38 Malaysian pilot with French helmet having a blast in his Su-30 rocking the double hand horns! 







Amir_Pharaoh said:


> A Fadiha indeed! But not the big ones with Putin and Hollande !!



I can't believe how bad it/they/everything is. This is so embarrassing I don't know if I should laugh or cry. And they've been bad for a very long time, even at the graduation ceremonies they are awful! But in front of other presidents? Those should be the best never mind the naval band. Yalahwee.








Amir_Pharaoh said:


> A video filmed by a Libyan smuggler.



lol, love that clip bey2oul darab tayar de w'byeshtem Sisi we Sisi radd 3aley khod bomba 3ala demaghak ya sharmout KABOOOOOOM looooool. Erhab m3araseen. 



Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Egypt and Greece.



I love how the Greeks are using our Mistral like it's theirs and they're landing all sort of helos on and off and they seem to be controlling the entire deck! They had several of their Chinooks with SFs and it looked like 2 separate squadrons of Apaches and also their unique S-70B Seahawk. This is about as close as it gets to interoperability. Fantastic. Now if only the band can tune their instruments and learn how to play!





































Amir_Pharaoh said:


> Oh man our EAF did encircle those bastards indeed!



LOL! I'm glad I saw that video before it got taken down. EAF Apache pilot playing back the extermination of vermin on his cockpit TV display and then smiling giving the thumbs up looool! You know what that's called, Amir? Cretin Crunching! Cockroach Extermination. Vermin Eradication. Scum Scuttling, all done with a smile and a thumbs up. 

BTW, there was a report that the Cretin Crunching that took place in Fayoum last week was done using AT-802 aircraft. Very interesting that they're using all these different types.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> Both of you gentlemen get extra meat on your shawerma sandwiches.  A lot of people think each aircraft needs its own pod, when that's not the case. The Damocles is so impressive even the Russians have decided to license produce it for their Su-30 line after seeing what the Indonesians did with the integration of the pod and their Su-30s. Malaysians are even using French helmets in their Su-30MKMs.



We have opted for Israeli stuff instead. They are the best.

And the Talios is even better than the Damocles, still not as good as Israeli though.
https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/worldwide/defence/what-we-do-air-forces-air-forces-optronics/talios

The issue with Indonesia, Malaysia and even Egypt is that they don't deal with Israel.

Brazilians have also chosen Israeli stuff for their Gripens.


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> We have opted for Israeli stuff instead. They are the best.



No they're not, please stop with that rubbish, random. They're just the cheapest crap on the market. 



randomradio said:


> And the Talios is even better than the Damocles, still not as good as Israeli though.
> https://www.thalesgroup.com/en/worldwide/defence/what-we-do-air-forces-air-forces-optronics/talios



Egypt would've chosen Thalios if it wasn't for some entity that is ascared, some chicken attitude that there needs to be a QME in the ME in favor of a certain entity. It's been that way since 1979 so we make the best of it. Look at the whole AIM-120 saga.



randomradio said:


> The issue with Indonesia, Malaysia and even Egypt is that they don't deal with Israel.



lol. You betcha. Why the heck should they? Think about it for a minute! Actually, don't, I know what you're doing.  And Malaysia has integrated the GBU-12 off their Su-30MKM so they're doing fine for their needs. And India developing the ASTRA with tremendous success only to better it with the ASTRA 2 so no need for the cheap and crappy investment in the Python and Derby, right?

Besides, EAF operates LANTIRN, Sniper XR with their F-16s and now Demolcles with the Rafales, and with the MiGs they'll operate the EW MSP-418K and the T/220 pod.









randomradio said:


> Brazilians have also chosen Israeli stuff for their Gripens.



Because it's cheap crap instead of the Swedish or American tech lol. Muito Bon Brazil.
The Israelis stuff is called the "generic" substitute.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> No they're not, please stop with that rubbish, random. They're just the cheapest crap on the market.
> 
> Egypt would've chosen Thalios if it wasn't for some entity that is ascared, some chicken attitude that there needs to be a QME in the ME in favor of a certain entity. It's been that way since 1979 so we make the best of it. Look at the whole AIM-120 saga.
> 
> Besides, EAF operates LANTIRN, Sniper XR with their F-16s and now Demolcles with the Rafales, and with the MiGs they'll operate the EW MSP-418K and the T/220 pod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's cheap crap instead of the Swedish or American tech lol. Muito Bon Brazil.
> The Israelis stuff is called the "generic" substitute.



Israeli stuff is more expensive than any other stuff. The only time they provide competitive pricing is when they are in tenders. Otherwise, their stuff costs 1.5-2x above the cost of production at the minimum.

Even the Americans use Israeli stuff. For example, the latest F-35 helmet is really an Israeli helmet. Pretty much everybody minus Muslim nations use Israeli equipment.

All of our border and maritime defence systems have Israeli fingerprints on them. Even BMD.

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ael-matters-to-india/articleshow/59438739.cms

http://ajaishukla.blogspot.in/2010/02/israel-develops-capabilities-india-pays.html

India pays for Israeli R&D, so we have an idea about what they make. Their best stuff doesn't even go to the Israeli forces, it goes to India. 



> lol. You betcha. Why the heck should they? Think about it for a minute! Actually, don't, I know what you're doing.  And Malaysia has integrated the GBU-12 off their Su-30MKM so they're doing fine for their needs. And India developing the ASTRA with tremendous success only to better it with the ASTRA 2 so no need for the cheap and crappy investment in the Python and Derby, right?



Weapons are something else. We buy a lot of different weapons.


----------



## MICA

Egypt will be the first user of Talios pod which is the best pod offered in the market now , the T-220 is just a russian version of the french damocles which is good too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

randomradio said:


> Israeli stuff is more expensive than any other stuff. The only time they provide competitive pricing is when they are in tenders. Otherwise, their stuff costs 1.5-2x above the cost of production at the minimum.
> 
> Even the Americans use Israeli stuff. For example, the latest F-35 helmet is really an Israeli helmet. Pretty much everybody minus Muslim nations use Israeli equipment.
> 
> All of our border and maritime defence systems have Israeli fingerprints on them. Even BMD.
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ael-matters-to-india/articleshow/59438739.cms
> 
> http://ajaishukla.blogspot.in/2010/02/israel-develops-capabilities-india-pays.html
> 
> India pays for Israeli R&D, so we have an idea about what they make. Their best stuff doesn't even go to the Israeli forces, it goes to India.
> 
> 
> Weapons are something else. We buy a lot of different weapons.



To further your knowledge a bit.. about the F-35 helmet..Usrael bought a US company that was already making it..The Usraeli firm developed it further..Most Usraeli weapon systems are based on US system in a generic way.. good for you if you think they are the best products for India..but most of the rest of the world prefers US, Russian and Chinese systems..for a reason..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

The SC said:


> To further your knowledge a bit.. about the F-35 helmet..Usrael bought a US company that was already making it..The Usraeli firm developed it further..Most Usraeli weapon systems are based on US system in a generic way.. good for you if you think they are the best products for India..but most oof the rest of the world prefer, US, Russian and Chinese systems..for a reason..



The developer of the helmet is Elbit. They didn't buy any US company. Foreign companies can't buy American defence companies.

The same with JHMCS. It's an Israeli DASH III helmet. 
http://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/content/helmet-changed-world-flight

Qatar has chosen Targo II as well.

==============
@Gomig-21 @MICA @The SC

You guys may find this interesting.
https://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/07/14696.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

randomradio said:


> The developer of the helmet is Elbit. They didn't buy any US company. Foreign companies can't buy American defence companies.
> 
> The same with JHMCS. It's an Israeli DASH III helmet.
> http://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/content/helmet-changed-world-flight
> 
> Qatar has chosen Targo II as well.
> 
> ==============
> @Gomig-21 @MICA @The SC
> 
> You guys may find this interesting.
> https://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/07/14696.html



A *helmet-mounted display* (*HMD*) is a device used in some modern aircraft, especially combat aircraft. HMDs project information similar to that of head-up displays (HUD) on an aircrew's visor or reticle, thereby allowing them to obtain situation awareness and/or cue weapons systems to the direction his head is pointing. Applications which allow cuing of weapon systems are referred to as helmet-mounted sight and display (HMSD) or helmet-mounted sights (HMS). These devices were created first by South Africa, then the Soviet Union and followed by the United States.

JHMCS is a derivative of the DASH III and the Kaiser Agile Eye HMDs, and was developed by Vision Systems International (VSI), a joint venture company formed by Rockwell Collins and Elbit (Kaiser Electronics is now owned by Rockwell Collins). Boeing integrated the system into the F/A-18 and began low-rate initial production delivery in fiscal year 2002. JHMCS is employed in the F/A-18A++/C/D/E/F, F-15C/D/E, and F-16 Block 40/50 with a design that is 95% common to all platforms.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helmet-mounted_display
I asked you to go further your knowledge.. now stay on topic this is the Egyptian Armed forces thread.. so stick to topic or open a thread about the systems that you like most..this is not the right place to debate that.. do not try to convince people who live next to Usrael and know everything about it..

Seonara..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> The developer of the helmet is Elbit. They didn't buy any US company. Foreign companies can't buy American defence companies.
> 
> The same with JHMCS. It's an Israeli DASH III helmet.
> http://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/content/helmet-changed-world-flight
> 
> Qatar has chosen Targo II as well.
> 
> ============
> @Gomig-21 @MICA @The SC
> 
> You guys may find this interesting.
> https://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/07/14696.html



You know the Talios pod will end up in the EAF before India, right?  BTW, I actually find it reasonable that the IAF has ordered 36 Rafales, considering they view the aircraft almost exclusively as a nuclear delivery platform, so the numbers don't need to be high. But I also see a lot of similarity in the way Dassault is dealing with India and Egypt, being the 36 count seems to be almost a rule of thumb for the French. You look at all the Rafale orders to date and they all relate to an eventual number of 36. Egypt with 24 and an option for 12 more, India withe 36 and no option (offered) and Qatar also 24 also with an option for 12 more. 36 seems to be Dassault's max, start off commitment number. 

And BTW, the only reason India chose the Israeli Lightning pod is because it already committed to it for many of its other aircraft, so it views it as a commonality thing more so than anything else. 

_The IAF has chosen for the moment to integrate the Israeli Litening pod on the Rafale for sensor commonality across platforms (it ordered 164 last year for its Su-30s and MiG-29s). Livefist can confirm, however, that the IAF has ‘optioned’ the TALIOS pod (which replaces the obsolete in-service Thales Damocles pod) for a possible future integration._

I do find the "obsolete in-service Thales Damocles pod) hilllllllllaaaaaarious! lol. It's obsolete yet in service? Come on, maaaaan. 

BTW, the only difference I see in IAF Rafale and Egyptian Rafale is the nuke caps. We don't need, nor do we want nuke caps because Egypt is completely against the possession of any nuclear weapons whatsoever. Who would we nuke anyway, Israel? It's way too small to be nuked and besides a lot of Muslims would die horrible deaths and fallout would probably reach Egypt, so that cap is completely needless to the EAF. Don't care about it, don't want it. Bad stuff.

JHMCS is the other. There are some options out there for the EAF if it chooses to induct a helmet to the Rafales. I see it as a no-brainer, it's a MUST with that aircraft since the MiG-35's have it.

The Meteor, on the other hand, we'll have to see if Sisi can not only manage to secure the additional 12 Rafales or even possibly 24 more, but also the Meteor. I have a bad feeling that the world's greatest BVRAAM will not make it onto Egyptian Rafales, unfortunately. But stranger things have happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You know the Talios pod will end up in the EAF before India, right?  BTW, I actually find it reasonable that the IAF has ordered 36 Rafales, considering they view the aircraft almost exclusively as a nuclear delivery platform, so the numbers don't need to be high. But I also see a lot of similarity in the way Dassault is dealing with India and Egypt, being the 36 count seems to be almost a rule of thumb for the French. You look at all the Rafale orders to date and they all relate to an eventual number of 36. Egypt with 24 and an option for 12 more, India withe 36 and no option (offered) and Qatar also 24 also with an option for 12 more. 36 seems to be Dassault's max, start off commitment number.
> 
> And BTW, the only reason India chose the Israeli Lightning pod is because it already committed to it for many of its other aircraft, so it views it as a commonality thing more so than anything else.
> 
> _The IAF has chosen for the moment to integrate the Israeli Litening pod on the Rafale for sensor commonality across platforms (it ordered 164 last year for its Su-30s and MiG-29s). Livefist can confirm, however, that the IAF has ‘optioned’ the TALIOS pod (which replaces the obsolete in-service Thales Damocles pod) for a possible future integration._
> 
> I do find the "obsolete in-service Thales Damocles pod) hilllllllllaaaaaarious! lol. It's obsolete yet in service? Come on, maaaaan.
> 
> BTW, the only difference I see in IAF Rafale and Egyptian Rafale is the nuke caps. We don't need, nor do we want nuke caps because Egypt is completely against the possession of any nuclear weapons whatsoever. Who would we nuke anyway, Israel? It's way too small to be nuked and besides a lot of Muslims would die horrible deaths and fallout would probably reach Egypt, so that cap is completely needless to the EAF. Don't care about it, don't want it. Bad stuff.
> 
> JHMCS is the other. There are some options out there for the EAF if it chooses to induct a helmet to the Rafales. I see it as a no-brainer, it's a MUST with that aircraft since the MiG-35's have it.
> 
> The Meteor, on the other hand, we'll have to see if Sisi can not only manage to secure the additional 12 Rafales or even possibly 24 more, but also the Meteor. I have a bad feeling that the world's greatest BVRAAM will not make it onto Egyptian Rafales, unfortunately. But stranger things have happened.


There was a clause about the Meteor in the first Egyptian deal..it will be coming as soon as it is mature enough for induction..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There was a clause about the Meteor in the first Egyptian deal..it will be coming as soon as it is mature enough for induction..



*Current*





Czech - Czech Air Force




France - French Air Force, French Navy




Sweden - Swedish Air Force: Introduced in July 2016.[98]




United Kingdom - Royal Air Force, Fleet Air Arm
*Future*





Egypt - Egyptian Air Force[_citation needed_]




Germany - German Air Force




India - Indian Air Force[6][7]




Italy - Italian Air Force




Qatar - Qatar Air Force[_citation needed_]




Saudi Arabia - Royal Saudi Air Force




Spain - Ejército del Aire




Thailand - Royal Thai Air Force
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_(missile)

And look what it's going to do to the AIM-120.
_
When it enters service it will yield a no-escape zone more than three times greater than that of the current AIM-120 AMRAAM used by Eurofighter Typhoon-equipped airforces._

You know me, Mr. pessimist when it comes to top tier weapons that aren't Russian coming to Egypt. There are a lot of people who wouldn't want the EAF to get their hands on what basically and simply amounts to the best A2A missile out there. We shall see, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> You know the Talios pod will end up in the EAF before India, right?  BTW, I actually find it reasonable that the IAF has ordered 36 Rafales, considering they view the aircraft almost exclusively as a nuclear delivery platform, so the numbers don't need to be high. But I also see a lot of similarity in the way Dassault is dealing with India and Egypt, being the 36 count seems to be almost a rule of thumb for the French. You look at all the Rafale orders to date and they all relate to an eventual number of 36. Egypt with 24 and an option for 12 more, India withe 36 and no option (offered) and Qatar also 24 also with an option for 12 more. 36 seems to be Dassault's max, start off commitment number.
> 
> And BTW, the only reason India chose the Israeli Lightning pod is because it already committed to it for many of its other aircraft, so it views it as a commonality thing more so than anything else.
> 
> _The IAF has chosen for the moment to integrate the Israeli Litening pod on the Rafale for sensor commonality across platforms (it ordered 164 last year for its Su-30s and MiG-29s). Livefist can confirm, however, that the IAF has ‘optioned’ the TALIOS pod (which replaces the obsolete in-service Thales Damocles pod) for a possible future integration._
> 
> I do find the "obsolete in-service Thales Damocles pod) hilllllllllaaaaaarious! lol. It's obsolete yet in service? Come on, maaaaan.
> 
> BTW, the only difference I see in IAF Rafale and Egyptian Rafale is the nuke caps. We don't need, nor do we want nuke caps because Egypt is completely against the possession of any nuclear weapons whatsoever. Who would we nuke anyway, Israel? It's way too small to be nuked and besides a lot of Muslims would die horrible deaths and fallout would probably reach Egypt, so that cap is completely needless to the EAF. Don't care about it, don't want it. Bad stuff.
> 
> JHMCS is the other. There are some options out there for the EAF if it chooses to induct a helmet to the Rafales. I see it as a no-brainer, it's a MUST with that aircraft since the MiG-35's have it.
> 
> The Meteor, on the other hand, we'll have to see if Sisi can not only manage to secure the additional 12 Rafales or even possibly 24 more, but also the Meteor. I have a bad feeling that the world's greatest BVRAAM will not make it onto Egyptian Rafales, unfortunately. But stranger things have happened.



IAF will be ordering more Rafales. A second tranche of 36 is next and it will kick off a production program. We estimate at least 150 will be ordered for the IAF. And it's possible that the IN will be the bigger operator of this jet.

Damocles is obsolete. It has low resolution, lacks a TV channel. It is not even the equivalent of a Litening G3. As for Talios, as a sensor it is inferior to the Litening G4, it has only half the resolution. Its only advantage is the sensor fusion aspects with Rafale. The Israelis have already started offering the G5. Even though Litening is superior to French pods, the Talios is still an option for India's Rafales.

I find it weird that Egypt has not ordered Meteor. Maybe it's not cleared for export to Egypt yet or it's too expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

randomradio said:


> IAF will be ordering more Rafales. A second tranche of 36 is next and it will kick off a production program. We estimate at least 150 will be ordered for the IAF. And it's possible that the IN will be the bigger operator of this jet.
> 
> Damocles is obsolete. It has low resolution, lacks a TV channel. It is not even the equivalent of a Litening G3. As for Talios, as a sensor it is inferior to the Litening G4, it has only half the resolution. Its only advantage is the sensor fusion aspects with Rafale. The Israelis have already started offering the G5. Even though Litening is superior to French pods, the Talios is still an option for India's Rafales.
> 
> I find it weird that Egypt has not ordered Meteor. Maybe it's not cleared for export to Egypt yet or it's too expensive.


This is why the Qatari's went for Sniper.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Damocles Pod 

Talios will be in the EAF by 2018


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------























Gomig-21 said:


> *Current*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czech - Czech Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France - French Air Force, French Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden - Swedish Air Force: Introduced in July 2016.[98]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Kingdom - Royal Air Force, Fleet Air Arm
> *Future*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt - Egyptian Air Force[_citation needed_]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany - German Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India - Indian Air Force[6][7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy - Italian Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar - Qatar Air Force[_citation needed_]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia - Royal Saudi Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain - Ejército del Aire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thailand - Royal Thai Air Force
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_(missile)
> 
> And look what it's going to do to the AIM-120.
> _
> When it enters service it will yield a no-escape zone more than three times greater than that of the current AIM-120 AMRAAM used by Eurofighter Typhoon-equipped airforces._
> 
> You know me, Mr. pessimist when it comes to top tier weapons that aren't Russian coming to Egypt. There are a lot of people who wouldn't want the EAF to get their hands on what basically and simply amounts to the best A2A missile out there. We shall see, bro.


In May 2015, after buying 24 Rafales, Qatar decided to order 160 missiles Meteor for its future aircrafts as well as Egypt, that bought a large batch of those missiles in the framework of the Rafale’s contract

http://sdarabia.com/preview_news.php?id=36738&cat=11#.VYk0BI6OPr0

If the link doesn't work , check this one instead:

Since then, development has continued and production orders from the partner nations and Saudi Arabia, Qatar and Egypt also, production commenced in 2012.

http://www.thinkdefence.co.uk/uk-complex-weapons/meteor-bvraam/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> IAF will be ordering more Rafales. A second tranche of 36 is next and it will kick off a production program. We estimate at least 150 will be ordered for the IAF. And it's possible that the IN will be the bigger operator of this jet.



150 for the IAF and more than 150 for the IN? See you in 15-20 years, my friend. 

So 293 Su-30MKIs, 300+ Rafales, 245 MiG-21s, 130 SEPECAT Jaguars, 65 MiG-29s, 50 Mirage 2K
and how many Su-57s coming? loooool. Tejas, MiG-27, and others my goodness. With a large number of Rafales, there won't be a need for several of the other brands. 



randomradio said:


> Damocles is obsolete.



Cam-owwn, maaan.



randomradio said:


> It has low resolution, lacks a TV channel



What, do you wanna watch Bollywood movies in the backseat?



randomradio said:


> It is not even the equivalent of a Litening G3.



That's why L'Armee de L'Air and French Navy have been using it on their Rafales with tremendous success while what have we heard from the G-3 lutnig or whatever? 

Here, bro, refresh your memory from this hovering Israeli love ma man.

Damocles

Multi-function
*Compatible with existing and future weapons systems
High performance/long stand-off range*
Eye-safe Laser Range-Finder
Operational in all weather conditions/all theaters
*Modular design for future upgrade*
In service, integrated on Mirage 2000-5, Rafale, SEM and SU-30
*
Advanced technology featuring state-of-the-art staring array detector, robust new generation tracking systems, superior image processing, 3D location, laser spot detection.

Powerful laser and high resolution imagery provide the aircraft with a long stand-off range and tactical ground/air defense system survivability.*

Missions and Functions

Air-to-Ground

Compatible with laser guided weapons, INS/GPS guided missiles and imagery-guided weapons
Attacks in autonomous or cooperative mode, using integrated laser spot tracker
High laser energy and high resolution laser imagery providing long security range and high level of survability
Damage assessment capability at long range
Target recognition capability
3D localisation
Integrated navigation FLIR

Reconnaissance

Medium range day/night small targets reconnaissance

Air-to-Air

Day/night visual airborne target identification

And BTW, this is back from 2013. This pod has had several upgrades since then and quite possibly why the EAF was not only able to integrate the Rafale into the air force so quickly and smoothly, but even perform escort missions into Libya with the F-16s less than a year after the delivery of the first few.



randomradio said:


> As for Talios, as a sensor it is inferior to the Litening G4, it has only half the resolution.



Cam-owwn, maaan. Enough with the sappy love for the Israelis bro aren't you embarrassed by all that gleaming? 

Talios, and when it comes to the Egyptian Air Force to join what is arguably the top tier pod currently in any airforce in the Sniper XR will step things up to another level. They should then shift the Damocles to the Mirage 2Ks

The Talios targeting pod has high-definition(HD), mid-wave infrared (MWIR) thermal imager with a dual field-of-view combined visible and short-wave infrared (VIR/SWIR) *HDTV camera* and a four-laser suite of rangefinder, designator, spot tracker and marker. Lightning G4....



randomradio said:


> Its only advantage is the sensor fusion aspects with Rafale.



And what an advantage that is! We both know that very well from our discussion on that other thread about the F-35's EW suite. The Rafale's fusion cockpit is like none other.



randomradio said:


> The Israelis have already started offering the G5. Even though Litening is superior to French pods, the Talios is still an option for India's Rafales.



lol! With all this Israeli love and French pods bashing, why would you ever consider the Talios now?
Like I mentioned to you earlier, I think it's a commonality issue more so than anything else for the IAF to use Israeli, generic, aftermarket, cheapo, second hand shhhtufff. 



randomradio said:


> I find it weird that Egypt has not ordered Meteor. Maybe it's not cleared for export to Egypt yet or it's too expensive.



Oh we have, believe you me. Those same ones you have all that love and afffection for are apparently ascared and go way out of their way to block any kind of modern, high-tech powerful weaponry to Egypt. And if it's not them, it's because of them that these suppliers just assume we're the bad guys and can't be trusted. Not sure what the issue is since we've abided by the peace treaty more so than Israel has, go figure that one.

We've operated the 4th largest fleet of F-16's (and only by 20-40 less than Turkey) for all these years with only the AIM-7 Sparrow as our ultimate BVR A2A missile. Imagine that? Only since early 2016 have we finally introduced and very decent BVR missile in the MICA IR/ER, but I still have disagreements with other members about the true range of that missile compared to something like the AIM-120/R-77, but that's a story for another day. The EAF chief of the Air Force was asked about it's "60km" range and he smiled and said "it's much greater than that." Well, I can't say anything against that since who am I to disagree with the Mr. Younis?  Aside from it's terrific seekers, LOAF and other amazing features, it's range just doesn't seem like a great leap to that of the AIM-7.
But at least now we're operating those MICAs and with the MiG-35s; the R-73 and R-77 (R-77-1 export version would've been much better, though, but it's better than nothing) so now all the EAF needs to do is make sure they get the Meteor and the additional 24 Rafales to have 48 of them with pretty much the best A2A missile available to date and it would be a very decent AF. Maybe then the US will see all this and say "what the heck's the difference now" and clear the AIM-120C7 lol. AIM-9x too would also be nice since the R-73 (arguably better than the AIM-9x) is in the EAF now. But I highly doubt it. Clearance not withstanding, it's more of a procedure than just supplying the missiles since the entire software and possibly wiring for almost 200 F-16's would need upgrading. The additional 24 (well unfortunately now 23) F-16 Block 52's I would imagine have the system already integrated.
The Hellenic Air Force just got the deal signed for the Viper upgrade on their F-16 fleet and what a terrific package they got! It would be really nice to see the EAF get even half the upgrades the Greeks got (even just IFF sensors and the new SABR radar).



Khafee said:


> This is why the Qatari's went for Sniper.



Which begs the question if the EAF can integrate their Sniper-XR pods to the Rafale. They won't need to with Talios coming but it would be very interesting to know if that's a relatively easy procedure or not.

El Presidente Sisi riding the bed of his Ford F-250 again and inspecting the Mistral and Gowind at the new inlet dock in Alexandria.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> 150 for the IAF and more than 150 for the IN? See you in 15-20 years, my friend.



It's a pretty normal number for IAF. 5-6 squadrons is normal.



> So 293 Su-30MKIs, 300+ Rafales, 245 MiG-21s, 130 SEPECAT Jaguars, 65 MiG-29s, 50 Mirage 2K
> and how many Su-57s coming? loooool. Tejas, MiG-27, and others my goodness. With a large number of Rafales, there won't be a need for several of the other brands.



IAF will expand. In the 90s, IAF had 14 types.



> Cam-owwn, maaan.
> 
> What, do you wanna watch Bollywood movies in the backseat?
> 
> That's why L'Armee de L'Air and French Navy have been using it on their Rafales with tremendous success while what have we heard from the G-3 lutnig or whatever?
> 
> Here, bro, refresh your memory from this hovering Israeli love ma man.
> 
> Damocles
> 
> Multi-function
> *Compatible with existing and future weapons systems
> High performance/long stand-off range*
> Eye-safe Laser Range-Finder
> Operational in all weather conditions/all theaters
> *Modular design for future upgrade*
> In service, integrated on Mirage 2000-5, Rafale, SEM and SU-30
> *
> Advanced technology featuring state-of-the-art staring array detector, robust new generation tracking systems, superior image processing, 3D location, laser spot detection.
> 
> Powerful laser and high resolution imagery provide the aircraft with a long stand-off range and tactical ground/air defense system survivability.*
> 
> Missions and Functions
> 
> Air-to-Ground
> 
> Compatible with laser guided weapons, INS/GPS guided missiles and imagery-guided weapons
> Attacks in autonomous or cooperative mode, using integrated laser spot tracker
> High laser energy and high resolution laser imagery providing long security range and high level of survability
> Damage assessment capability at long range
> Target recognition capability
> 3D localisation
> Integrated navigation FLIR
> 
> Reconnaissance
> 
> Medium range day/night small targets reconnaissance
> 
> Air-to-Air
> 
> Day/night visual airborne target identification
> 
> And BTW, this is back from 2013. This pod has had several upgrades since then and quite possibly why the EAF was not only able to integrate the Rafale into the air force so quickly and smoothly, but even perform escort missions into Libya with the F-16s less than a year after the delivery of the first few.
> 
> Cam-owwn, maaan. Enough with the sappy love for the Israelis bro aren't you embarrassed by all that gleaming?



If you read the tech specs of Damocles, it doesn't even come up to G3 levels. It's a generation behind G4. And Israelis have released G5.



> The Talios targeting pod has high-definition(HD), mid-wave infrared (MWIR) thermal imager with a dual field-of-view combined visible and short-wave infrared (VIR/SWIR) *HDTV camera* and a four-laser suite of rangefinder, designator, spot tracker and marker. Lightning G4....



All that stuff even the G3 had. In terms of resolution, Talios is at G3 level. The G4 is a level higher.



> And what an advantage that is! We both know that very well from our discussion on that other thread about the F-35's EW suite. The Rafale's fusion cockpit is like none other.



The pod itself may not be as important because the pilot is a better sensor fuser for this role. Most strike missions are handled by two seat Rafales. So the WSO does a better job than a computer when using information from the pod. So what matters is the quality of the sensor.

Sensor fusion becomes more important for other more important tasks.



> lol! With all this Israeli love and French pods bashing, why would you ever consider the Talios now?
> Like I mentioned to you earlier, I think it's a commonality issue more so than anything else for the IAF to use Israeli, generic, aftermarket, cheapo, second hand shhhtufff.



No, not commonality. Damocles lost to the Litening in a competition. Apart from that, IAF has many other pods as well.

The thing about making a Talios choice is Thales will provide ToT for MII. This will force the Israelis to offer the same which will force both to compete. So it's more to do with politics. If the Israelis provide ToT, then there's nothing like it.



> Oh we have, believe you me.



Is there an official source for that? Good if Egypt has Meteor ordered, but I don't think it was part of the original contract.



> Those same ones you have all that love and afffection for are apparently ascared and go way out of their way to block any kind of modern, high-tech powerful weaponry to Egypt. And if it's not them, it's because of them that these suppliers just assume we're the bad guys and can't be trusted. Not sure what the issue is since we've abided by the peace treaty more so than Israel has, go figure that one.
> 
> We've operated the 4th largest fleet of F-16's (and only by 20-40 less than Turkey) for all these years with only the AIM-7 Sparrow as our ultimate BVR A2A missile. Imagine that? Only since early 2016 have we finally introduced and very decent BVR missile in the MICA IR/ER, but I still have disagreements with other members about the true range of that missile compared to something like the AIM-120/R-77, but that's a story for another day. The EAF chief of the Air Force was asked about it's "60km" range and he smiled and said "it's much greater than that." Well, I can't say anything against that since who am I to disagree with the Mr. Younis?  Aside from it's terrific seekers, LOAF and other amazing features, it's range just doesn't seem like a great leap to that of the AIM-7.
> But at least now we're operating those MICAs and with the MiG-35s; the R-73 and R-77 (R-77-1 export version would've been much better, though, but it's better than nothing) so now all the EAF needs to do is make sure they get the Meteor and the additional 24 Rafales to have 48 of them with pretty much the best A2A missile available to date and it would be a very decent AF. Maybe then the US will see all this and say "what the heck's the difference now" and clear the AIM-120C7 lol. AIM-9x too would also be nice since the R-73 (arguably better than the AIM-9x) is in the EAF now. But I highly doubt it. Clearance not withstanding, it's more of a procedure than just supplying the missiles since the entire software and possibly wiring for almost 200 F-16's would need upgrading. The additional 24 (well unfortunately now 23) F-16 Block 52's I would imagine have the system already integrated.
> The Hellenic Air Force just got the deal signed for the Viper upgrade on their F-16 fleet and what a terrific package they got! It would be really nice to see the EAF get even half the upgrades the Greeks got (even just IFF sensors and the new SABR radar).



MICA is a 80Km class missile.

The Aim-9X is way better than the R-73. R-73's seeker is way too old. What you should look out for is the K-74M2, this is the Aim-9X/ASRAAM equivalent, but it's still half a decade away from becoming available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

The SC said:


>





Those rifles are truly atrocious looking. What do you think about them? @Gomig-21 @Amir_Pharaoh



Gomig-21 said:


>



I'm cringing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> IAF will expand. In the 90s, IAF had 14 types.



lol, all the power to you guys, man. I'm a big fan of the IAF and have been for many years, as long as you guys don't start anything with Pakistan, we'll be on good terms. 



randomradio said:


> The thing about making a Talios choice is Thales will provide ToT for MII. This will force the Israelis to offer the same which will force both to compete. So it's more to do with politics. If the Israelis provide ToT, then there's nothing like it.



And when was the last time the Israelis gave you any ToT, or anyone for that matter?



randomradio said:


> Is there an official source for that? Good if Egypt has Meteor ordered, but I don't think it was part of the original contract.



Check @The SC 's link above in post #4047 at the bottom. They ordered them way back in 2012 possibly either knowing they were going to eventually make a deal for the Rafales or to equip the Mirage 2Ks. But I always drive my bros on this thread crazy because I'm like the grumpy, old man of this crowd who's always miserably pessimistic about everything and only believe it when I see it. Lessons learnt from many other deals that were sealed, signed and....oooops, never delivered. F-15 being the big one.



randomradio said:


> MICA is a 80Km class missile.



I don't believe it. 50km tops.



randomradio said:


> The Aim-9X is way better than the R-73. R-73's seeker is way too old.



In terms of range, the AIM-9x is almost 2-1/2x less than that of the R-73. You're talking about 40km vs what, 16? Maybe 20? That's dog doodoo, bro. The R-73 has been improved through the years. It has a wider seeker since the old one, 60 degrees boresight vs what, 80 on the AIM-9x? 50gs on the R-73 and what, 30gs on the AIM-9x? That latter does have the cockpit/pilot killing seeking to it which is pretty crazy I must admit. But it makes up for much of that with its warhead and range and seeker element improvements, especially with the R-73M and new R-74. A good IR jammer will more than likely take out both of them including the ASRAAM! But either way, I don't wish any pilot to be fighting a war in anger and has either of those missiles coming at him. It's akin to jumping off a cliff and you're parachute won't open.

What I'd like to see it the EAF getting the R-27 like you guys did.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> Those rifles are truly atrocious looking. What do you think about them? @Gomig-21 @Amir_Pharaoh



I posted about that rifle a few pages ago. It would be nice to find out what @Frogman & @Hell NO think about it. It seems like a monster of a gun and weighs about 6lbs, so it's not too heavy nor is it light. But it has a quick interchangeable barrel and can fire both rounds in 7.62x39 or 5.56x45. The special navy units seem to be using them including some Sa'aqa.

These guys are using the 13" barrel and hardly any sights with larger clips.







These guys are using the shorter barrel and some pretty fancy sights and smaller clips.






Seems like a monstrosity of a rifle but I guess they like the Italian stuff. It has a powerful recoil because it's relatively light and is ambidextrous as well as ejects on either side. You can see it in this video. First shooter ejecting on the common right side and while 2nd shooter empties the clip while it's ejecting out the left side. Notice the recoil, once he got used to it he was able to hold it tight.

US Army inspecting the ARX-160 military grade fully automatic.






This one shows a lot of the very cool features of fast barrel changes and many other very cool features.








EgyptianAmerican said:


> I'm cringing.



Such an Egyptian thing lol. I think Sadat started this custom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, all the power to you guys, man. I'm a big fan of the IAF and have been for many years, as long as you guys don't start anything with Pakistan, we'll be on good terms.



We don't start anything with them. They are always the instigators.



> And when was the last time the Israelis gave you any ToT, or anyone for that matter?



We generally buy specialized equipment from them, so it rarely comes with ToT, but they have given us a lot of ToT.

Take the BMD program for example, the long range surveillance radar called Swordfish was derived from the Israeli Greenpine.

The Israelis have set up various JVs with Indian companies that have been supplying defence equipment. There's the Barak SAM, we have JVs with them for rifles, UAVs etc.



> I don't believe it. 50km tops.



No, it's a 80Km class missile. Range changes depending on altitude.



> In terms of range, the AIM-9x is almost 2-1/2x less than that of the R-73. You're talking about 40km vs what, 16? Maybe 20? That's dog doodoo, bro. The R-73 has been improved through the years. It has a wider seeker since the old one, 60 degrees boresight vs what, 80 on the AIM-9x? 50gs on the R-73 and what, 30gs on the AIM-9x? That latter does have the cockpit/pilot killing seeking to it which is pretty crazy I must admit. But it makes up for much of that with its warhead and range and seeker element improvements, especially with the R-73M and new R-74. A good IR jammer will more than likely take out both of them including the ASRAAM! But either way, I don't wish any pilot to be fighting a war in anger and has either of those missiles coming at him. It's akin to jumping off a cliff and you're parachute won't open.



The R-73's seeker is a dual colour seeker, it's a generation behind the Aim-9X.



> What I'd like to see it the EAF getting the R-27 like you guys did.



They should be coming with the Mig-29s.


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> We generally buy specialized equipment from them, so it rarely comes with ToT, but they have given us a lot of ToT.
> 
> Take the BMD program for example, the long range surveillance radar called Swordfish was derived from the Israeli Greenpine.
> 
> The Israelis have set up various JVs with Indian companies that have been supplying defence equipment. There's the Barak SAM, we have JVs with them for rifles, UAVs etc.



You guys don't even need that second hand crap with all the tech India is developing on its own. You guys can build stuff 100x better than that generic plastics from Israel. Between the satellite, Brahmos, the Astra missile, the Kaveri jet engine (and that's not just anyone who can build one of those as you well know) and the Nirbhay cruise missile and a whole aircraft from scratch in the Tejas my goodness why even bother? Crazy.



randomradio said:


> Range changes depending on altitude.



I realize that. I still don't believe it.



randomradio said:


> The R-73's seeker is a dual colour seeker, it's a generation behind the Aim-9X.



Well, even if we had it we can't put the AIM-9X on the MiG-29M/M2s so we'll have to make due with the old and obsolete R-73  that still has some advantages over the AIM-9x until we can hopefully get in on the K-74M2. Like I said, though, I'd hate to be in a dogfight with either of those missiles coming at me.

I also think it's a sham that the US won't release the AIM-120 or the AIM-9X to the EAF for our large fleet of F-16s. I believe this is a big reason why we went with the Rafales and even the MiG-29/35 in hopes to tap in to that weapon's realm, while modernizing the fleet at the same time.



randomradio said:


> They should be coming with the Mig-29s.



So far we've only seen the R-73 and R-77 and none of the literature that's been released has mentioned anything about the R-27.

2 more Ka-52 Nile Alligators getting ready for shipping to Egypt.











EAF F-16 heading for cretin vermin patrol.






Then calling in WingLoongs for the extermination of that vermin. Some great footage from the recent cretin crunching ops on the western border. I can't believe these neckbeard scuzz are still trying to infiltrate that border with the way the EAF is taking them out one by one. I guess you must be dumb and not just scum to qualify as a cretin vermin terrorist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929333162592829440

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Gomig-21 said:


> You guys don't even need that second hand crap with all the tech India is developing on its own. You guys can build stuff 100x better than that generic plastics from Israel. Between the satellite, Brahmos, the Astra missile, the Kaveri jet engine (and that's not just anyone who can build one of those as you well know) and the Nirbhay cruise missile and a whole aircraft from scratch in the Tejas my goodness why even bother? Crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that. I still don't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, even if we had it we can't put the AIM-9X on the MiG-29M/M2s so we'll have to make due with the old and obsolete R-73  that still has some advantages over the AIM-9x until we can hopefully get in on the K-74M2. Like I said, though, I'd hate to be in a dogfight with either of those missiles coming at me.
> 
> I also think it's a sham that the US won't release the AIM-120 or the AIM-9X to the EAF for our large fleet of F-16s. I believe this is a big reason why we went with the Rafales and even the MiG-29/35 in hopes to tap in to that weapon's realm, while modernizing the fleet at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> So far we've only seen the R-73 and R-77 and none of the literature that's been released has mentioned anything about the R-27.
> 
> 2 more Ka-52 Nile Alligators getting ready for shipping to Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF F-16 heading for cretin vermin patrol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then calling in WingLoongs for the extermination of that vermin. Some great footage from the recent cretin crunching ops on the western border. I can't believe these neckbeard scuzz are still trying to infiltrate that border with the way the EAF is taking them out one by one. I guess you must be dumb and not just scum to qualify as a cretin vermin terrorist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929333162592829440


Says the one from the country which can't build shit.
talk to me when u can actually produce something of value alright?


----------



## Gomig-21

DavidSling said:


> Says the one from the country which can't build shit.
> talk to me when u can actually produce something of value alright?



Oh take it easy, I'm just messing with Random don't get all hot and bothered lol.

It's still crappy stuff, though.  He even suggested we should buy some of that junk, imagine that?

BTW, how do you know we can't?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DavidSling

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh take it easy, I'm just messing with Random don't get all hot and bothered lol.
> 
> It's still crappy stuff, though.  He even suggested we should by some of that junk, imagine that?
> 
> BTW, how do you know we can't?


Cause if you could've, u would've.
And as for this shit.
Azerbaijan buying most of our shit, so does India.
Europian countries using our shit drones.
The amount of shit Turkey used to buy from us lol.
Even the U.S is using our shit, just bought Iron fist and Trophy systems, probably will buy IronVision for it's tanks too.
Iron Dome is in testing in the U.S right now, shot down few drones u know.
We also sold some anti drone systems to the U.S lately.
Even Russia and China buys our shit wtf?

And as for Egypt, it has nothing to sell.
Only buys shit from other countries cause it's too incompotent to make it's own shit.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

DavidSling said:


> Cause if you could've, u would've.
> And as for this shit.
> Azerbaijan buying most of our shit, so does India.
> Europian countries using our shit drones.
> The amount of shit Turkey used to buy from us lol.
> Even the U.S is using our shit, just bought Iron fist and Trophy systems, probably will buy IronVision for it's tanks too.
> Iron Dome is in testing in the U.S right now, shot down few drones u know.
> We also sold some anti drone systems to the U.S lately.
> Even Russia and China buys our shit wtf?
> 
> And as for Egypt, it has nothing to sell.
> Only buys shit from other countries cause it's too incompotent to make it's own shit.




What's wrong? Some Palestinian child throw a rock at you on a patrol through the west bank and hurt your feelings?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DavidSling

EgyptianAmerican said:


> What's wrong? Some Palestinian child throw a rock at you on a patrol through the west bank and hurt your feelings?


Just a member of a country that import everything talking about stuff he doesn't understand


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

DavidSling said:


> Just a member of a country that import everything talking about stuff he doesn't understand



LOL, Gomig knows more than you ever will in a 100 years. Don't kid yourself. He is correct, you rely entirely on America and it's products. Your entire country is essentially just a bunch of copy-cats who got lucky because they sided with America in the cold-war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Israeli tank countermeasures are pretty good , Iron dome presenting nothing new to export market , Egypt still got sometime to figure out proper "manufacturing" , but we don't have the amount of support you get from US

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling

MICA said:


> Israeli tank countermeasures are pretty good , Iron dome presenting nothing new to export market , Egypt still got sometime to figure out proper "manufacturing" , but we don't have the amount of support you get from US


Your members started to say our equipment is shit, so don't go all defensive



EgyptianAmerican said:


> LOL, Gomig knows more than you ever will in a 100 years. Don't kid yourself. He is correct, you rely entirely on America and it's products. Your entire country is essentially just a bunch of copy-cats who got lucky because they sided with America in the cold-war.


Lol, the moment I will listen to you.
Egypt lost every war against small country named Israel with a big arab coalition, u're pathetic trying to gain the lost honor u never really possesed.
Have fun talking about Israeli equipment that pissed over ur soviet made shit


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

DavidSling said:


> Egypt lost every war against small country named Israel with a big arab coalition,



Egypt lost every war against a world superpower called America, not Israel. Look at the Suez Crisis, you attacked us with Britain but after America stepped in on Egypt's side you backed down like an abused dog. You are completely powerless without America, that's why you spend so much money on lobbying U.S politicians and brainwash your children to hate all Arabs and Muslims with cookie-cutter statements they have no evidence for. The only reason you exist still is because of a system of legalized bribery.



DavidSling said:


> gain the lost honor u never really possesed.



What's really dishonorable is the fact you claim American victories as your own. It's really pathetic.



DavidSling said:


> Israeli equipment



There is no such thing as Israeli equipment, there is just American equipment with an Israeli stamp.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

DavidSling said:


> Your members started to say our equipment is shit, so don't go all defensive
> 
> 
> Lol, the moment I will listen to you.
> Egypt lost every war against small country named Israel with a big arab coalition, u're pathetic trying to gain the lost honor u never really possesed.
> Have fun talking about Israeli equipment that pissed over ur soviet made shit


In 1973 you had a near death experience though.. you call that an Egyptian defeat.. Go ask your leaders at that time and Kissinger who is a Jew too..who has just said that he wanted Usraelis to know that the US has saved them in 1973..
And you want Egypt to show you what it makes..no way..Further more..Egypt was selling weapons since the 60s, where were you at that time? no where to see!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

DavidSling said:


> Your members started to say our equipment is shit, so don't go all defensive



Why are you giving MICA a hard time? He actually complemented your tank shtuff.
Anyway, take it easy, we're still friends how about a hug? 

This cretin coackroach got crunched and exterminated in the best possible way! Minute 0.40 in the video below, the insect runs to the vehicle thinking he has enough time to start it up and drive off then at the last milisecond he realizes he screwed up and turns to run away but KABOOOOOM! lol.  













EgyptianAmerican said:


> I'm cringing.



I was rethinking what you said here, were you referring to his safety? It seems to be a major concern as of late with the excellent way he's not only handling pesticide control of infiltrating vermin insects, but the way he's handling regional politics. He's earning a lot more admirers but at the same time there's probably quite a few going the other way. Riding wide open in the bed of an F-250 might not be the best way to go about inspecting the new docks, although I'm guessing security cleared the are out quite extensively prior to his visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Details about the *Molniya* missile ship that the Egyptian Navy operates..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

No comment..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


> No comment..



Who are they? I noticed the word zodiac referring to the boat.



The SC said:


> View attachment 436749



When did Egypt receive those?


----------



## The SC

Human One said:


> Who are they? I noticed the word zodiac referring to the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> When did Egypt receive those?


Egyptian SF
Egyptian armed forces have zodiacs and other similar boats.. the word is used for all small SF inflatable boats.. not only the French Zodiak mark..


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

More R-77 & R-73 testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vergennes

Some good news..!

https://translate.google.fr/transla...s-negociations-758088.html&edit-text=&act=url

@Gomig-21 @Taygibay @Amir_Pharaoh @MICA @The SC @Frogman @Amun

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> Some good news..!
> 
> https://translate.google.fr/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&u=http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises-finance/industrie/aeronautique-defense/douze-nouveaux-rafale-a-l-egypte-bercy-ne-bloque-plus-les-negociations-758088.html&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> @Gomig-21 @Taygibay @Amir_Pharaoh @MICA @The SC @Frogman @Amun



Good news indeed, merci beaucoup! 






@Frogman , what's your opinion on the unique sight modification of this SIG 552? @The SC posted this pic of this fella with the security forces and at first I thought that was very unique and probably an improvised modification using a strip of Picatinny rail drilled and screwed into the top of the rifle. It wouldn't have have caught my eye if the holographic sight wasn't so strangely cantilevered at the front. Very bizarre for that sight to be overhanging like that, then add the scope for the near sight. How much precision aiming does he really need with that type of rifle with its already existing rear and forward, built-in sights?






But then I noticed another fella with the similar setup. Not sure why they're doing this with those 552s but it's interesting nonetheless. It must be a homemade mod and not a SIG one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

Vergennes said:


> Some good news..!



Soit exactement ce que j'avais expliqué plus haut /
So, exactly what I had expounded on above ...

Thanks mon gars pour la confirmation,
great day all, Tay.

P.S. Here's where!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> what's your opinion on the unique sight modification of this SIG 552?



Two things. One, we don't seem to have skilled armourers for what should be an easy job to do in house. Two, they don't have much understanding of marksmanship principles or at the very least are willing to sacrifice accuracy for the sake of a sight, which is somewhat nonsensical. 

You could actually introduce a rail along the body of the rifle if you wanted to. If you wanted to fit a somewhat larger sight like a hybrid or double up then the original rear sight can actually be easily removed. 

As I'm sure you know because the sight is so high they won't be able to get a proper cheek weld and will often hold the rifle at the top of the shoulder rather than in the pocket. 

Ultimately that will cause the rifle to move when fired because you don't have a firm hold of the weapon which in turn means you're less accurate, especially over distance. 

Not having the rifle in the pocket also makes moving square on - with only the most protected area of your body facing the enemy - during CQB a little bit harder as well.

Having the holographic sight that far forward is useful in close range. People often get tunnel vision when the sight is closer in while moving losing quite a bit of situational awareness. Having it that far forward allows you to move with your eye line just above the rifle and then quickly bring it up when a target presents itself. Whether they know that or not is another issue.

Another thing we saw on here is the use of a underslung grenade launcher while running this set up. What most didn't realise was that meant there was no space for the UGLs leaf sight, which meant it couldn't be used properly. The workaround was to tilt the holosight upwards and use that to aim the UGL but they don't know that. 

Having a sight is always better. Can spot targets out farther, give target indications quicker, and shoot more accurately at range. 

It's quite worrying for SF to be making these mistakes.

How it should be done:






They use them properly on everything else though so it baffles me a bit. 







As for the ARX everyone I've spoken to who has used it says it's an alright rifle. Its shape makes it somewhat clunky and makes it a little less ergonomic than its thought to be. 

As long as they use them in 7.62 instead of the AKMs I'm relatively happy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

The operation to capture the last terrorist involved in the ambush on the police forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


> Egyptian SF
> Egyptian armed forces have zodiacs and other similar boats.. the word is used for all small SF inflatable boats.. not only the French Zodiak mark..



Thanks. Are they part of the navy?



Gomig-21 said:


> More R-77 & R-73 testing.



Which MiG-29 variant is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> or at the very least are willing to sacrifice accuracy for the sake of a sight, which is somewhat nonsensical.



That's what my first impression was, that it was a silly, home-made mod with a shop-fabricated, raised rail to be able to keep the built-in sights and not necessarily have the advantage of an elevated scope and holographic sight. This way they can just take it off and the rifle goes back to its original state if it needs to go back into circulation. But then I noticed the two of those raised rails are identical, which more than likely means it's an available kit that bolts on for that purpose. Something similar to this.









Frogman said:


> How it should be done:



Yep, they'll need to change the original hand guard on the rifle to a similar one in that pic with the top, bottom and side rails already built into it. Definitely the way to do it but it seems they prefer to just add that rail kit. A bit strange for sure but probably much more cost effective.



Frogman said:


> They use them properly on everything else though so it baffles me a bit.



Indeed, and that's the venerable M-4 which is already well set up or all sorts of gadgets to add to it. I think that might be the issue is that those SIGs are relatively older models and never came with the proper guard and setup for additional sights and UGLs. I'll give them credit for an interesting "make-due with what you have" mod. It's just pretty unique, especially the cantilevered holographic sight. I wonder how sturdy that is.



Frogman said:


> As long as they use them in 7.62 instead of the AKMs I'm relatively happy.



It does look like they're using both calibers with those, depending on which group. You can spot the different mags for 7.62 and 5.56. Speaking of ARX-160 and rails and sights and UGLs and flashlights, I think this fella from Egyptian Navy SF is all set with everything.








Human One said:


> Thanks. Are they part of the navy?



Yep, navy SF.








Human One said:


> Which MiG-29 variant is it?



Essentially the MiG-35, but because it doesn't have the elusive, Russian AESA (Zhuk-AE) radar but rather the Zhuk-ME (slotted planner pulse doppler) radar and supposedly lacks a target designator (which seems absurd beyond belief) which both those items are included in the brochure for the eventual MiG-35 but has everything else that is in the MiG-35, so it's been labeled the MiG-29M for single seat and MiG-29M2 for the 2-seater. Either way, it is the most advanced MiG-29 to date, just slightly ahead of the Indian MiG-29K but the Indian version has the ability to land and take off of carriers, so it does have that advantage over the Egyptian one. Plus there might be some weapons advantages the Indian K might have over this Egyptian one.

It looks like Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Kenya and Egypt are finalizing contracts with IOMAX for the Archangel block 2 Border Patrol Aircraft at the Dubai air show. Add it to the existing fleet of 12 Air Tractors the EAF bought from the UAE last year (last pic below) for some excellent, low cost, maximum vermincular cretin crunching! 

Archangel with the new L3WESCAM MX-25 electro-optical system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Human One said:


> Thanks. Are they part of the navy?
> 
> 
> 
> Which MiG-29 variant is it?


It is the Mig-35..according to the most recent announcement of the Mig corporation general manager:" Egypt is the only operator of the Mig-35 outside of Russia" ..
*
"Speaking through an interpreter, he added that the MiG-35’s range, greater weapons load and reduced radar signature make it ideal for Middle Eastern countries. The aircraft is a development of the MiG-29 and, outside Russia, has so far won orders from Egypt"

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...llion-in-export-sales-from-new-mig-35-fighter*

There was an AESA radar on the first demonstrator, but was not satisfactory, work is in progress to get a satisfactory one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Hell NO said:


> The operation to capture the last terrorist involved in the ambush on the police forces.



1:25 EAF is getting a bit cocky aren't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Is Egypt getting std mica or the latest bvr with Rafale is Metroid? This will tell if they are getting latest gizmos with Ac

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

khanasifm said:


> Is Egypt getting std mica or the latest bvr with Rafale is Metroid? This will tell if they are getting latest gizmos with Ac



Never heard of the Metroid, is that a new BVR missile? 
Just kidding man.  So far the MICA IR & ER and hopefully we see the Meteor and the MICA NG. 

@EgyptianAmerican the black ARX looks better IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## khanasifm

Gomig-21 said:


> Never heard of the Metroid, is that a new BVR missile?
> Just kidding man.  So far the MICA IR & ER and hopefully we see the Meteor and the MICA NG.
> 
> @EgyptianAmerican the black ARX looks better IMO.
> 
> View attachment 438063



So it’s again same scenario like f-16 with aim-7s so far, 5 plus billion got 24 aircraft and w/o meteor also per latest AFM article Egyptian 2 plus billion mig-35s also would need a refit to bring them to true mig-35 version ??? Not sure why Egypt jumped to get half baked version, per article Migs were ordered even before its testing completion ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

khanasifm said:


> billion mig-35s



How much money does the EAF have? XD



Gomig-21 said:


> @EgyptianAmerican the black ARX looks better IMO.



I agree, looks way better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

khanasifm said:


> So it’s again same scenario like f-16 with aim-7s so far, 5 plus billion got 24 aircraft and w/o meteor



The MICA is what the French AF uses, so it's not crap. Yes it's not the same as the AIM-120 but it's what comes with the Rafale and some here are saying it's one of the best missiles out there. And the Meteor is not yet available for export and is supposedly part of the order that will eventually come with this next 12 Rafales. Then the EAF will have the best BVR missile available. Plus the next generation MICA will be coming down the line. So it's not the same as the AIM-7.



khanasifm said:


> also per latest AFM article Egyptian 2 plus billion mig-35s also would need a refit to bring them to true mig-35 version ???



Refit with a AESA radar and maybe a ground target designator. The rest is everything included in the MiG-35. I read that article and it also said the Russians offered the EAF an upgrade to the AESA radars which we've been talking about on this thread for almost a year now. They probably won't do it because it will be too expensive and the Indians are using the same radar in their MiG-29Ks and are happy with it. So EAF will probably be happy with it also and this aircraft can fire a pretty long range BVR missile in the R-77. So it is much better than our 1970's MiG-21s for sure. We just need more detail on this target designator issue. 



khanasifm said:


> Not sure why Egypt jumped to get half baked version, per article Migs were ordered even before its testing completion ??



I wouldn't call it a half baked version. It's the most advanced MiG-29/35 to date and they had finished all the testing on it years ago. The only thing they hadn't completed was the AESA radar but the Russians were having a difficult time building one that had a well functioning gimball and that didn't have cooling issues. They still don't have one so should the EAF have waited? Yes, probably, or at least made a deal with the Russians that they get the AESA radar upgrade at a very low cost if they ordered the MiGs early. Maybe that is what happened since the article mentions the Russians offering the upgrade to the EAF. 

We also would've liked them to buy 150 more Rafales instead of 48 of these MiG-35s, but we don't make the decisions and they can only spend so much money. I'm not even sure the French would want to sell us more than the current 36. 

What the EAF should do now is work with the US on the Viper upgrade and insist on the AIM-120 & 9x be part it, even if they can only integrate them on the latch batch of 19 block 52's, that would be fine. But to have 232 F-16s that don't have the AIM-120 in this day and age is absolutely ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

Police special op

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## masud



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

More CRETIN CRUSHING! From recent EAF ops on the Libyan border. Need to give credit to the Egyptian Military Intelligence for keeping a vigile "eye in the sky" of this infestation problem. EAF has sprayed some heavy duty insecticide in the form of GBUs and Hellfires and FT-3s and 4s from WingLoongs. 

Some nice infrared imagery of the extermination of 10 vehicles trying to infiltrate at night. These vermin are learning the hard way, no problemo. This is some of the best practice the armed forces can get.





















Exercise Aqaba 3 with the Jordanian Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The SC

A new image of the Egyptian MiG during ongoing tests in Russia armed with test models of the air-to-air missile R-77, the air-to-ground missile KH-38 and the T-220 targeting pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hope to get the first airstrike footage from those new toys...soon. 
Keep the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Hope to get the first airstrike footage from those new toys...soon.
> Keep the good work.



You can really see the smoked canopy from this angle. Also interesting is the T-220 pod came out sometime in 2013 but it really hasn't been fully operational until recently. AFAIK, the pod hasn't been operational in the RuAF, only certain aircraft that are either test beds or exports. Even Russian fans are talking about hoping to see it operational in the VKS soon.

The other thing is these pics are telling because if they're still testing some of these weapons and pods, they must also be testing them in Egypt since they've already delivered a couple of the single seaters.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903645495414935552

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> I think our primary issue is within the Sa'aka units. I think they need to simplify their role and define it a lot better, take them out of any SF role since that complicates matters more and they're more of a higher trained military unit than an elite or dedicated special forces. To label them as SF isn't doing them any good. They should just label them as a higher trained army unit and leave the SF to the other, dedicated units. Besides some of the other technical issues, don't you think that's the root of the problem? Because they seem to be ok in the naval and other dedicated units, although there is room for much improvement.



I'll reply here so we don't clutter the Tunis thread. 

I think both them and the Paratroopers have a bit of an identity crisis. The Thunderbolt for one was created after Egyptian experience with the US Rangers. But what we have in Egypt bears little resemblance to the 75th Ranger Regiment of today. 

Of course we have our own operational needs but the problems are far deeper than roles in my opinion. The vast majority of Thunderbolt riflemen are two and three year conscripts. 45 days basic training and then a bare bones 3 week selection course teaching very little actionable infantry skills. 

Not exactly a recipe that builds organisational experience on operational and training needs. Which then translates into the clutter of units, roles, and poor equipment procurement. 

What we should have is Special Operations Forces, what we actually have is slightly better but still pretty poor infantry in comparison with our peers and rivals. 

The inter service rivalry between the Paras and Thunderbolt has also meant the latter can't do anything involving a parachute, which is bonkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The Sa'eqa units are storm troops, shock troops, they are the tip of the spear, first and last on the battlefield..This is their primary role..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> I think both them and the Paratroopers have a bit of an identity crisis. The Thunderbolt for one was created after Egyptian experience with the US Rangers. But what we have in Egypt bears little resemblance to the 75th Ranger Regiment of today.



I remember back in the 80's, Rangers were a big thing. Their units are much smaller and dedicated now but are they still considered Rangers or are the SEALs?



Frogman said:


> The vast majority of Thunderbolt riflemen are two and three year conscripts. 45 days basic training and then a bare bones 3 week selection course teaching very little actionable infantry skills.



So what seems to be the problem? Is it after basic training that there isn't the consistent field training to keep skills sharpened? Or even improve their skills beyond what they've learned in basic training? Because if you take the US Army for example (and it're relatively the same as the US Marines), they go through a very similar basic training. They don't even get to touch their M-16A2 or M4 for 3 weeks. And when they get it, there's more emphasis on understanding the weapon, care and cleaning and timely disassembling and assembly. Granted they go through weapons firing and target obstacle courses but these guys in the Saaqa must be doing something similar, I can't imagine not. The only thing I see that seem to be an issue is post basic training. Other military units will go through advanced individual training that can last 3 months to a year and that's where the soldier develops to his potential. I think this is where the issue lies in the Egyptian forces is that after basic training, we're not sure what they're getting for advanced training. Does that sound like the problem?



Frogman said:


> Not exactly a recipe that builds organisational experience on operational and training needs. Which then translates into the clutter of units, roles, and poor equipment procurement.



You would think that once they're placed in these units, there is a thorough, advanced training that they should go through. A lot of the stuff we see at those parades with jumping through fire circles and under moving cars etc isn't bad and is actually good for soldiering, even if it might seem ridiculous at times. So if they're doing all that, how is it possible that they're not getting trained in tactics and spending more time at the range?



Frogman said:


> The inter service rivalry between the Paras and Thunderbolt has also meant the latter can't do anything involving a parachute, which is bonkers.



That's interesting. For the Thunderbolts, they should at least get them to jump out of a C-130 at least once or twice. Rrgular infantrymen don't need it but the TB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I remember back in the 80's, Rangers were a big thing. Their units are much smaller and dedicated now but are they still considered Rangers or are the SEALs?
> 
> 
> 
> So what seems to be the problem? Is it after basic training that there isn't the consistent field training to keep skills sharpened? Or even improve their skills beyond what they've learned in basic training? Because if you take the US Army for example (and it're relatively the same as the US Marines), they go through a very similar basic training. They don't even get to touch their M-16A2 or M4 for 3 weeks. And when they get it, there's more emphasis on understanding the weapon, care and cleaning and timely disassembling and assembly. Granted they go through weapons firing and target obstacle courses but these guys in the Saaqa must be doing something similar, I can't imagine not. The only thing I see that seem to be an issue is post basic training. Other military units will go through advanced individual training that can last 3 months to a year and that's where the soldier develops to his potential. I think this is where the issue lies in the Egyptian forces is that after basic training, we're not sure what they're getting for advanced training. Does that sound like the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that once they're placed in these units, there is a thorough, advanced training that they should go through. A lot of the stuff we see at those parades with jumping through fire circles and under moving cars etc isn't bad and is actually good for soldiering, even if it might seem ridiculous at times. So if they're doing all that, how is it possible that they're not getting trained in tactics and spending more time at the range?
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. For the Thunderbolts, they should at least get them to jump out of a C-130 at least once or twice. Rrgular infantrymen don't need it but the TB?



*10 years ago*..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

More great action from Aqaba 3 with the Jordanian Armed Forces in Egypt.

MEN!
















They'e really loving these new ATVs. SandX T-ATV 1200 All Terrain Vehicle.
















Great action stills from the video.











Notice the kayaks they're using.











Great action in both these vids.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> I remember back in the 80's, Rangers were a big thing. Their units are much smaller and dedicated now but are they still considered Rangers or are the SEALs?



They're still two different things. Rangers are US Army Special Operations Forces while the SEALs are Navy Special Warfare/SF.

The Egyptian Thunderbolt are organised in much the same way, with a "magmo3a" (slightly larger than a section) being the smallest formation than can be put to task instead of a platoon in line infantry.

That's what differentiates the Rangers from Special Forces. They can operate in small groups but still have the ability to work as platoons, companies, and battalions with the associated fire power. Something SF can't and don't do.



Gomig-21 said:


> Because if you take the US...



Come on Gomes. They're definitely not the same. How many personal pictures do we see here of Thunderbolt soldiers with awful habits (there's one at the top of this page!).

Poor trigger discipline, muzzle flagging, pointing the weapon in jest, one handed firing, and firing while the stock is still folded are not indicative of comprehensive small arms training. Resulting in poor safety practices and marksmanship. All these things would have been ironed out to hell if basic was any good.

The way I see it these are the problems;


Conscription - 2 to 3 year service hinders the amount of time that can be spent in training and also stops the accumulation of experience in the organisation as conscripts are discharged. NCOs are often very very green as a result and the CoC is filled with people that have limited operational experience.
Basic Training - Egyptian education institutions lack the requisite knowledge to train competent infantrymen. That includes poor skill at arms training and very little time on any type of range or in the field.
Selection - Officer selection is three months and includes relevant tasks such as patrolling, navigation, and planning. Conscripts do three weeks (!) mostly involving the physical pass/fail phase and traditional martial arts. The showmanship we see on parades is what they essentially learn for those weeks.
Continuation - There is very little continuation training other than specialisation (eg anti tank or machine gunner) based on where the conscript is posted.
Roles - They share many of the same roles as the Paratroopers (who have bigger problems) including air assault. However the Paras have cornered anything that includes jumping to their own and the Thunderbolt's detriment. Rather than Airborne infantry they want to be SOF!
Compare that to a US Ranger who goes through Basic Combat Training (9 weeks - 2 months 1 week - 63 days), Basic Airborne Course (3 weeks - 21 days), Ranger Assessment and Selection Program RASP (8 weeks - 2 months - 61 days), and then continuation at Battalion.

The total is around six months (around the same time it takes to train a British infantryman) but the substance is based on the experience of continuous operation since WWII that focuses on patrols, marksmanship, and planning.



Gomig-21 said:


> Granted they go through weapons firing and target obstacle courses but these guys in the Saaqa must be doing something similar,



They're only starting to introduce individual and section battle skill ranges to regular soldiers. Doubt it has made its way to training. Either way they won't fire more than a couple dozen rounds in Basic and selection.



The SC said:


> *10 years ago*..



Nothing to do with the Thunderbolt. The Special Forces and Reconnaissance Course is a selection program for...Special Forces.

In 17 years it has only had 8 classes producing near a dozen operators each time. The route to SF is actually far easier than most believe and isn't as comprehensive as our imitation of the US BUD/SEAL course.


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


> It is the Mig-35..according to the most recent announcement of the Mig corporation general manager:" Egypt is the only operator of the Mig-35 outside of Russia" ..
> *
> "Speaking through an interpreter, he added that the MiG-35’s range, greater weapons load and reduced radar signature make it ideal for Middle Eastern countries. The aircraft is a development of the MiG-29 and, outside Russia, has so far won orders from Egypt"*
> 
> There was an AESA radar on the first demonstrator, but was not satisfactory, work is in progress to get a satisfactory one..



Thanks. You and gomig contribute a lot. Your resources are informative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> They're still two different things. Rangers are US Army Special Operations Forces while the SEALs are Navy Special Warfare/SF.



I was asking about the similarity of the Egyptian Rangers & Navy SEALs to the US ones. I'm familiar with the way the US setup is and remembered there were imitations of them in the Egyptian Army. Same exact thing, Rangers and SEALs, just wasn't sure if it's still the same or it's been dissolved or morphed into something else, hence the question. I see units now that resemble Egyptian Rangers but the Seals of old seem to have blended into another group altogether. And the what look like the Egyptian Rangers seem to be labeled Navy Special Forces which raises the question ~ what the heck happened to the SEALs?



Frogman said:


> The Egyptian Thunderbolt are organised in much the same way, with a "magmo3a" (slightly larger than a section) being the smallest formation than can be put to task instead of a platoon in line infantry.



I see. But the impression I get is the Thunderbolts are a MUCH LARGER entity than US Rangers or Navy SEALs. Either that or I'm misunderstanding you.



Frogman said:


> Come on Gomes. They're definitely not the same. How many personal pictures do we see here of Thunderbolt soldiers with awful habits (there's one at the top of this page!).



lol, I know. I was referring to the basic training comparison, not the ensuing disciplinary results of which we see that seem to be quite careless in many aspects. If you remember, I was one of the first to put up the picture of Egyptian SWATT (or whatever the heck those guys are called, all in black) with their MP-3s and the one guy flagging the instructor. I couldn't believe the lack of safety protocol in an elite SF unit. But in fairness too, you don't see it often with those guys and in reality, you see quite the opposite and some pretty impressive and disciplined behavior, for the most part. So one bad instance doesn't necessarily ruin the whole bunch. And what bout the big man security detail on the Mistral who was smoking a cigarette? Remember that? That blew my mind with all the fuel and dangers of fires on ships and the standard rule across all navies of no smoking on decks, and on one of the biggest and most prestigious ships in the Egyptian Navy, never mind. So believe you me, I'm quite aware of the occasional carelessness and lack of discipline but not sure where it comes from. Maybe it is the quality of the basic training and continuation training. But if you look at the US Marines, for example, when they pop out of basic training, you never see any of this type of carelessness as they put a huge emphasis of safety and protocol the essence of being a soldier and the cadets learn very well. It's all in the quality of the teaching and ensuing enforcing of those disciplines.

Speaking of the pic you were referring to, I was waiting for someone to pick up on the bad trigger discipline of that guy holding the black ARX.  Not just that, but I'll get to the uniform part later. Something tells me you have a major issue with that too.



Frogman said:


> Conscription - 2 to 3 year service hinders the amount of time that can be spent in training and also stops the accumulation of experience in the organisation as conscripts are discharged. NCOs are often very very green as a result and the CoC is filled with people that have limited operational experience.
> Basic Training - Egyptian education institutions lack the requisite knowledge to train competent infantrymen. That includes poor skill at arms training and very little time on any type of range or in the field.
> Selection - Officer selection is three months and includes relevant tasks such as patrolling, navigation, and planning. Conscripts do three weeks (!) mostly involving the physical pass/fail phase and traditional martial arts. The showmanship we see on parades is what they essentially learn for those weeks.
> Continuation - There is very little continuation training other than specialisation (eg anti tank or machine gunner) based on where the conscript is posted.
> Roles - They share many of the same roles as the Paratroopers (who have bigger problems) including air assault. However the Paras have cornered anything that includes jumping to their own and the Thunderbolt's detriment. Rather than Airborne infantry they want to be SOF!
> Compare that to a US Ranger who goes through Basic Combat Training (9 weeks - 2 months 1 week - 63 days), Basic Airborne Course (3 weeks - 21 days), Ranger Assessment and Selection Program RASP (8 weeks - 2 months - 61 days), and then continuation at Battalion.
> 
> The total is around six months (around the same time it takes to train a British infantryman) but the substance is based on the experience of continuous operation since WWII that focuses on patrols, marksmanship, and planning.



Yep, big difference. It sounds like there is a major problem with the duration & quality of what's being taught during basic training AND in the continuation training that doesn't keep sharpening the basic skills like shooting range practices and fitness training aside from their eventual assigned battalion or specialized units & duties. Those clear and obvious problems, if they figured out a way to improve those, we'd see completely different results.

The other thing I've noticed is the occasional lack of discipline in the uniform dress code. For the most part you'll see them in complete uniform and well tidied up but then suddenly you'll see a knucklehead in sneakers with the rest of the camo uni, or in slippers even! Or camo pants and a T-shirt or one of a crew wearing a galabeyya and there is an issue with that too, because it goes back to the lack of discipline that isn't instilled correctly so it sticks, and there's no follow-through to maintain that discipline.



Frogman said:


> They're only starting to introduce individual and section battle skill ranges to regular soldiers. Doubt it has made its way to training. Either way they won't fire more than a couple dozen rounds in Basic and selection.



And the really bizarre part to that is look at all the rifles they have! Forget about the ARX or any of the other fancy rifles, just with the sheer volume of AKs in circulation; let each guy fire 300 rounds at least! 10 30-round clips each I really don't think it's a huge deal. Why they limit the shooting with all the weapons in the Egyptian Armed Forces doesn't make sense, because it's not an amo problem either.

It would be really good to identify all the different units with pictures. Maybe we'll make that a future post.


----------



## Gomig-21

Any Egyptian members or others ever see the Chinook actually land in the water like it's designed to do? 
This is the closest I've seen it come to that in these recent Aqaba 3 exercises.







The Iranian Chinook floating, and floating pretty deep!











US Marines do it quite frequently.











EAF Chinook.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

Egyptian upgraded Mig

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HAIDER said:


> Egyptian upgraded Mig



Hopefully someday soon we'll see all 4 pylons on each wing fully loaded with missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hopefully someday soon we'll see all 4 pylons on each wing fully loaded with missiles.


That goes without saying..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

New batch of 3 Rafales leaving La France and headed to Egypt 3 days ago on Nov. 28th. Brings the number up yo 14 I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> what the heck happened to the SEALs?



We never had any. The Special Forces and Reconnaissance Course is only a training cycle for entry into SF units (some successful candidates were even RTUd) meaning that while some soldiers qualified as SEALs we've never had a SEAL Team.

In 17 years there have only been 8 classes. 



Gomig-21 said:


> I see. But the impression I get is the Thunderbolts are a MUCH LARGER entity than US Rangers or Navy SEALs. Either that or I'm misunderstanding you.



Several battalions larger but you also have to take into account they support the Paratroopers (who are actually quite small) and the Navy for amphibious ops. 



Gomig-21 said:


> It's all in the quality of the teaching and ensuing enforcing of those disciplines.



If you don't have any military background whatsoever you can only imitate what you are taught. Fact is it's not just soldiers with bad habits. Their instructors and superiors do too. 

Which comes to the next part about dress discipline. It should be up to basic training to teach the value of camouflage, personal clothing systems, and personal protective equipment.

It should be up to instructors to teach recruits how and when to use said equipment and systems while punishing - and explaining why - deviation.

It's up to NCOs at battalion or on ops to continue to enforce dress and equipment discipline. But since the NCOs make the very same mistakes as private soldiers in that area we can tell that both basic and instructor courses are flawed. 

Officers do the exact same thing. So how can an NCO discipline a soldier for something his superior does? 

It's a cluster but that's what happens in conscript forces. Inexperienced NCO corps are not great at enforcing discipline or instructing soldiers. 



Gomig-21 said:


> And the really bizarre part to that is look at all the rifles they have!



All those rifles officers and NCOs have  

When is the last time you saw an entire platoon or even a section completely kitted out with ARX or SiGs? 

The logistical idiocy of that aside and to your point about rounds fired. When was the last time you saw any consideration given to marksmanship in Egypt? Aside from Special Forces no one really seems to care if anyone can actually soldier. They need to put feet in boots and send to battalions as soon as possible. We've always been about the numbers.



Gomig-21 said:


> Any Egyptian members or others ever see the Chinook actually land in the water like it's designed to do?
> This is the closest I've seen it come to that in these recent Aqaba 3 exercises.



There's a picture buried in this thread somewhere of a close up. But yeah they do it often enough.


----------



## Gomig-21

Diffusing an IED, Egyptian Sa'aka style!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Air Force receives the fifth batch of the 4++ generation fighter Dassault Rafale

The new batch consists of 3 single-seat fighter (EM) with number EM06 /07/08

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian army M-60A3 defending a military checkpoint from a cockroach attack.






Egyptian-built Fahd-280 IFV version during the joint Egyptian/Jordanian military drills "AlAqaba-3" - armed with 2A42 30mm cannon & FN MAG machine gun & 9M113 Konkurs launcher.


















Frogman said:


> There's a picture buried in this thread somewhere of a close up. But yeah they do it often enough.



Haven't seen it. Please post it if you have it, or anyone else. It would be nice to see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

I count 13 F-16.






375 gallon F-16 fuel drop tank on its way to being mounted at an Egyptian air force base. Crew looks American.






EAF F-16 block 40 carrying what looks like a LANTIRN pod and 2 Mk-82 bombs.











Blk. 52 & Apache.






Cretin Crusher!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> Haven't seen it. Please post it if you have it, or anyone else. It would be nice to see it.



This is the only pic I can get from the video of Elaqabaa 3 excercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> This is the only pic I can get from the video of Elaqabaa 3 excercise.



Thank you, man. Yep, the same one I posted but bigger. I've never seen the Egyptian Chinook landing in water. I think @Frogman is full of it. No such pic exists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> Thank you, man. Yep, the same one I posted but bigger. I've never seen the Egyptian Chinook landing in water. I think @Frogman is full of it. No such pic exists.



Do you know how much is it....?!
and how big will be the paper work if it sank....?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> Do you know how much is it....?!
> and how big will be the paper work if it sank....?!



That would be a disaster for sure. One Chinook costs $38.55 million! That's more than a JF-17 Thunder! That's crazy if you think about it in those terms.

JF-17 Thunder:
Unit cost Block 1: US$~25 million Block 2: US$ ~28 million Block 3: US$ ~32 million (planned)












It looks like it can easily sink if the cabin get's overflowed and flooded. The Iranian one looked like the water had filled most of the cabin and the rear cargo door barely had any space for the dinghy to get in!

EDIT: Actually, now that I looked at it again, the Iranian one has the rear cargo ramp up and it doesn't look like any water is in it. Pretty slick.

They probably need to keep the rotors running and create a bit of lift to prevent it from sinking, is my guest. But if you look at some of those pics, some of the rotors are barely spinning. It is risky for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

WingLoong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> WingLoong



Iraqi Air Force ya Gomes. Apart from a crap selfie there aren't any pictures of Egyptian CH-X UAVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> That would be a disaster for sure. One Chinook costs $38.55 million! That's more than a JF-17 Thunder! That's crazy if you think about it in those terms.
> 
> JF-17 Thunder:
> Unit cost Block 1: US$~25 million Block 2: US$ ~28 million Block 3: US$ ~32 million (planned)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it can easily sink if the cabin get's overflowed and flooded. The Iranian one looked like the water had filled most of the cabin and the rear cargo door barely had any space for the dinghy to get in!
> 
> EDIT: Actually, now that I looked at it again, the Iranian one has the rear cargo ramp up and it doesn't look like any water is in it. Pretty slick.
> 
> They probably need to keep the rotors running and create a bit of lift to prevent it from sinking, is my guest. But if you look at some of those pics, some of the rotors are barely spinning. It is risky for sure.



Actually a JF-17 block II costs 35 million... off the shelf...



Gomig-21 said:


> That would be a disaster for sure. One Chinook costs $38.55 million! That's more than a JF-17 Thunder! That's crazy if you think about it in those terms.
> 
> JF-17 Thunder:
> Unit cost Block 1: US$~25 million Block 2: US$ ~28 million Block 3: US$ ~32 million (planned)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it can easily sink if the cabin get's overflowed and flooded. The Iranian one looked like the water had filled most of the cabin and the rear cargo door barely had any space for the dinghy to get in!
> 
> EDIT: Actually, now that I looked at it again, the Iranian one has the rear cargo ramp up and it doesn't look like any water is in it. Pretty slick.
> 
> They probably need to keep the rotors running and create a bit of lift to prevent it from sinking, is my guest. But if you look at some of those pics, some of the rotors are barely spinning. It is risky for sure.


Also note that Pak bought MI35M/Es for 34 million a pop.



Gomig-21 said:


> That would be a disaster for sure. One Chinook costs $38.55 million! That's more than a JF-17 Thunder! That's crazy if you think about it in those terms.
> 
> JF-17 Thunder:
> Unit cost Block 1: US$~25 million Block 2: US$ ~28 million Block 3: US$ ~32 million (planned)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it can easily sink if the cabin get's overflowed and flooded. The Iranian one looked like the water had filled most of the cabin and the rear cargo door barely had any space for the dinghy to get in!
> 
> EDIT: Actually, now that I looked at it again, the Iranian one has the rear cargo ramp up and it doesn't look like any water is in it. Pretty slick.
> 
> They probably need to keep the rotors running and create a bit of lift to prevent it from sinking, is my guest. But if you look at some of those pics, some of the rotors are barely spinning. It is risky for sure.



Air te=ractor... weird choice... should have bought Tucanos instead.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> Any Egyptian members or others ever see the Chinook actually land in the water like it's designed to do?
> This is the closest I've seen it come to that in these recent Aqaba 3 exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Iranian Chinook floating, and floating pretty deep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Marines do it quite frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF Chinook.



Chinook is an awesome chopper... even Pak wanted them once upon a time... specially after 2006-7 floods which drowned quarter of the country...



Gomig-21 said:


> Egyptian army M-60A3 defending a military checkpoint from a cockroach attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian-built Fahd-280 IFV version during the joint Egyptian/Jordanian military drills "AlAqaba-3" - armed with 2A42 30mm cannon & FN MAG machine gun & 9M113 Konkurs launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it. Please post it if you have it, or anyone else. It would be nice to see it.


Is Fahd IED resistant? Also what protection standard is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Iraqi Air Force ya Gomes. Apart from a crap selfie there aren't any pictures of Egyptian CH-X UAVs.



Yeah I know, bro. That's why I posted it. Figured it was the closest thing to what we have and what's a little sharing amongst brothers, right? Besides, you know where I got it from, right?  Shameless plug for you, ma man.


----------



## Gomig-21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Actually a JF-17 block II costs 35 million... off the shelf...



Close enough.  Someone should update Wikipedia.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also note that Pak bought MI35M/Es for 34 million a pop.



I am fully aware of that, my friend. Excellent helo.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Air te=ractor... weird choice... should have bought Tucanos instead.



EAF has 55 Tucanos, but I believe they're only used as trainers. They bought an entire squadron of these Archangels/Air Tractors from the UAE to help reduce the high cost of continuous, verimincal, cretin crunching along with the UCAVs. Take the strain off the F-16 fleet and reduce flight-hour costs. And what a job it's doing. This is the armed version and many countries using the fire-fighting version. It's working out great.

There was a whole saga as to securing the Egyptian contract for these superb, COIN aircraft between the OEM and the new name it's under and it was a really complicated issue and they had misled the EAF as to who was the original builder of the aircraft, but it was resolved and they've been disinfecting many areas with them. @Khafee or @The SC or @Frogman might know what the exact story was. I'm pretty sure the EAF ended purchase 12 aircraft from the UAE in 2015/16 and those are the ones that are currently cleaning up the cockroaches.

*IOMAX moves to secure Egyptian Archangel sale from competitor*

Gareth Jennings, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

23 February 2017





_The IOMAX Archangel aircraft at the Dubai Air Show 2015. The company has moved to safeguard a pending sale to Egypt from being poached by a competitor. Source: IHS Markit/Gareth Jennings 

IOMAX has held high-level talks with the Egyptian Ministry of Defence (MoD) to safeguard an expected sale of armed turboprop aircraft from being poached by its Air Tractor and L3 Technologies competitors, a company official told Jane's.

The North Carolina-based IOMAX has for some months been negotiating with the Egyptian MoD to support and upgrade 12 AT-802s that have been gifted by the United Arab Emirates (UAE), at the same time as looking to sell the country 10 of its latest Archangel Block 2 Border Patrol Aircraft (BPA). However, emergency talks have been held after IOMAX discovered that L3 was trying to use the US government to have Egypt buy the AT-802L that it has developed with Air Tractor instead.

"We have found that Air Tractor and L3 have been misrepresenting their product in Egypt, but luckily we found this out before it had gone through the [Defense Security Cooperation Agency] DSCA, the State Department and the [US Air Force] USAF [approval process]. We have now corrected that narrative, and are in the final stages of discussions with the Egyptians for the sale of the Archangel," the IOMAX official told Jane's.

According to the official, Air Tractor and L3 had been looking to sell their AT-802L into Egypt on the basis that it was already fielded and in service with the UAE, whereas in fact this is the IOMAX AT-802 and its successor Archangel. "To say the Egyptians were dismayed when they realised Air Tractor and L3 had never built or much less fielded an armed AT-802, and in addition were not the ones who build the current Archangel, would not be an overstatement," he said.

Although IOMAX told Jane's that it had corrected the narrative with the Egyptians, it noted that this was not before the country's MoD had submitted a sole source letter of recommendation (LOR) request to the US government for the AT-802L based on its misunderstanding of the situation._

We also use the armed version of the K-8 Karakorum. We've seen it in action firing A2G missiles only a few times during exercises.






They also use the Grob 115 trainer.






And the L-59E as well, superb aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell NO

CZ-807 first appearance
Carrying ammo !!!!!
The colour of vest matches the colour of camo even the pads and boots!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Egypt will hold its first International Defense Expo (EDEX) next year, December 3-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Minister of the French armed forces, Florence Parly gets a tour of Egypt's Rafale base during her recent visit to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

Badr 2017 is concluding.
























































Testing the locally built long-ranged, tracked, laser camera ST-HD-IP10KLS.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Inauguration of the Rafale training center in Egypt during French DM visit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Can anyone identify the gadget right next to the roundel? Looks like a flare launcher but that's a strange spot for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Back in the day, if they were building supersonic jets in the early 60's, shouldn't be a problem building one now.

Look how beautiful these things were!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian military sending medical aid to Somalia. I was looking for the pic of the EAF C-130 delivering aid to Myanmar but couldn't find it. 


















Gomig-21 said:


> Can anyone identify the gadget right next to the roundel? Looks like a flare launcher but that's a strange spot for it.



No one? 

It's unfortunate, the coincidence of posting this question only a few days prior to what happened to the Blackhawk in El Arish. 

If they're equipping these special Mi-17s with flare launchers (assuming that's what that is) and especially the 3 DIRCMs, then why would they not have anything remotely close to that for the VIP Blackhawks? It's absolutely baffling. It doesn't take a genius to know that those Blackhawks would be carrying important people and would be the most juicy targets for the cretin vermin scum and that they would need some serious defensive components, especially when they decide to visit a hot zone like El Arish. That was a disastrous mistake and a very costly one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> No one?



It's part of the President S protection system ya gomes. @MICA can probably give you a designation. The Blackhawk was on the ground with everything turned off. Couldn't really avoid that atgm, failures are elsewhere as to why that happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It's unfortunate, the coincidence of posting this question only a few days prior to what happened to the Blackhawk in El Arish.
> 
> If they're equipping these special Mi-17s with flare launchers (assuming that's what that is) and especially the 3 DIRCMs, then why would they not have anything remotely close to that for the VIP Blackhawks? It's absolutely baffling. It doesn't take a genius to know that those Blackhawks would be carrying important people and would be the most juicy targets for the cretin vermin scum and that they would need some serious defensive components, especially when they decide to visit a hot zone like El Arish. That was a disastrous mistake and a very costly one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

flares and chaff dispenser


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> It's part of the President S protection system ya gomes.



Yeah, I figured it out with the help of a Russian fellow on another forum, thx bro. It was pretty obvious-looking that it was a flare launcher, just an unusual spot to install it, considering the tanks right bellow it and of course, the center of the rotors directly above it. They probably fire horizontally is my guess.

_The President-S system includes: control unit; radar warner; laser warner; missile attack warner; *countermeasures dispenser of chaff cartridges, cartridges of infrared radiation, single use cartridges with transmitters, interference;* no coherent optical-electronic suppression station; LSOEP laser jamming system; and SAP radio frequency jammer._ 
_
President-S defense system that automatically identifies missile launches aimed at the helicopter, jams missile heads and creates false heat targets._
_
President-S is intended to defeat primarily man-portable air defense systems (MANPADS) such as the Russian Igla and the United Sates Stinger shoulder-launched surface-to-air missiles_



Frogman said:


> The Blackhawk was on the ground with everything turned off. Couldn't really avoid that atgm, failures are elsewhere as to why that happened.



I realize there are multiple failures outside of the chopper itself, but to not have a defensive system on the blackhawks that carry VIPs -- and at many times, Sisi himself -- is astonishing. Also nav lights were blinking so they were either powering it up or it was powered. The President S is not only equipped with the DIRCMs, it has several MAWS positioned to give the pilot and crew fair warning of incoming threats. If the Kornet was fired 3+ kilometers away, and it's a relatively slow missile, they would've had enough time to jump out or take cover while the ATGM was possibly deflected. No manned gunned personnel, no vigilant security detail (that I could see) looking out for unusual things like a flash in the distance etc. Without even getting into the other failures, the basic, helicopter defensive system to be lacking in those specific choppers is dumbfounding.

They were better off flying Sobhi and the MoI in one of those newer Mi-17V5s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF F-16D Blk 40 (11 of these with only the front canopy smoked in EAF invetory) carrying a LANTIRN pod and a pair of GBU-12s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

Navy SP-OP




Paratroopers(new rig)




Sa'ka(new rig)




Sinai(might be a repost)




Credit (https://forums.arabmilitary.com/egyarmy/7812-أكبر-ألبوم-صور-للجيش-المصرى-على-الانترنت /?page=64)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

Hell NO said:


> Navy SP-OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paratroopers(new rig)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sa'ka(new rig)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinai(might be a repost)



@Gomig-21 Imagine these boys serving on board the Mistral alongside an armoured battalion or a mechanized regiment, add to that the air support from the nile crocodiles, multiply all the above by 2 mistrals and you got yourself a formidable strike force. If that right there is not the true meaning of power projection, I don't know what is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> @Gomig-21 Imagine these boys serving on board the Mistral alongside an armoured battalion or a mechanized regiment, add to that the air support from the nile crocodiles, multiply all the above by 2 mistrals and you got yourself a formidable strike force. If that right there is not the true meaning of power projection, I don't know what is.



Along with the Ambassador MK escort and maybe one of the Gowinds and a few attack boats, for sure. Really looking forward to seeing the Katrans on board and hopefully they've chosen the Panstir for ICWS.

They also need more than 1 replenishing ship if they want to project power and stay at sea for longer periods. That's the difference between a long-range navy and a limited one that needs to dock at port every time it needs fuel & replenishing.

These guys here have the 2nd best rigs and outfits IMO after the Navy SOs. Sa'aka seem all over the road I'm not sure why. Maybe @Frogman can elaborate, he had a nice thread on all the different types on his twitter account. 






But here's the damper on the whole thing........and I really tried to keep my mouth shut the minute @Hell NO posted these pics and it's been REALLY, REALLY hard for me not to say anything but now it's all your fault, Croc! 

This fellow here...............God bless him wallah el 3azeem, a man of men! But.....when you're all geared up nicely and you're as bad ***-looking as can be with an ARX160 and your uni is even dirty from being a true soldier and you want to look mean and intimidating.......






................when your fly is unzipped after all that hard work, it all goes for nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> They also need more than 1 replenishing ship if they want to project power and stay at sea for longer periods. That's the difference between a long-range navy and a limited one that needs to dock at port every time it needs fuel & replenishing.



I can't see the need for a large replenishment fleet unless we're planning to transform into a full-fledged blue water navy. We're speaking about regional level power projection, for that we wouldn't need to venture too far beyond our sphere of influence, i.e. the horn of Africa to the south and east and central Mediterranean to the north. I believe the ENS Halayeb and ENS Shalatin would be sufficient for the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> I can't see the need for a large replenishment fleet unless we're planning to transform into a full-fledged blue water navy. We're speaking about regional level power projection, for that we wouldn't need to venture too far beyond our sphere of influence, i.e. the horn of Africa to the south and east and central Mediterranean to the north. I believe the ENS Halayeb and ENS Shalatin would be sufficient for the job.



Ah, I thought they only had the Shalatin (3,700 tonnes.)






But you're right, they have the Halayeb also which is some 300+ tonnes larger, but it's classified as an "ammunition" replenishment ship. I would think they need at least one oiler like this thing, preferably 2, one for each carrier. 






Do you know if either of the Shalatin or Halayeb are oilers as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe @Frogman can elaborate, he had a nice thread on all the different types on his twitter account.



Stop start issue periods without much thought into long or even medium term support. Which in turn makes it logistically incoherent and therefore muddled. 

A recent inspection shows there may be some standardisation though, at least for those based at Inshas. 






The Paratroopers aren't showing anything impressive or new for that matter. Combat body armour and vest have been in service since at least 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Stop start issue periods without much thought into long or even medium term support. Which in turn makes it logistically incoherent and therefore muddled.



Henh? lol, even your sentence is confusing which perfectly describes the situation with the Sa'aka units! 



Frogman said:


> The Paratroopers aren't showing anything impressive or new for that matter. Combat body armour and vest have been in service since at least 2011.



Hey, let's just hope they never bring back the famous hats! 






They've gone through quite the transformation.






And how could you not love the brilliant use of bushes camouflage? This is actually great camo for ambushes since that weed grows wild even in the desert. Tuck in between a bush or two and no one will know you're there.






Big difference when they're not wrapped up in weeds.






The jungle camo, although not exactly a desert blending color obviously, is still, until today, the BEST camo uni. There hasn't been anything in all world units that has come along and challenged it yet iMO.

Even the digital pattern and all the creative jambalaya out there, nothing has come close. Although the Russian para uni is pretty good I must admit, up against Egyptian Jungle camo.






The colors are very subtle.






Speaking of, when you look at the paras with that uniform and those new C-807s, B-vests and amo vest on top with gloves and hood and helmet etc., in that Egyptian heat? Oooof, must be very tough to deal with TBH.

And here's an interesting one, recently, with these guys (Rapid Deployment?) in yet another camo scheme and this whole crew is using SIG 516s. @Hell NO not going to be happy with these guys not carrying an amo vest on top of their ballistic one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Gomig-21 said:


> Henh? lol, even your sentence is confusing which perfectly describes the situation with the Sa'aka units!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let's just hope they never bring back the famous hats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've gone through quite the transformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how could you not love the brilliant use of bushes camouflage? This is actually great camo for ambushes since that weed grows wild even in the desert. Tuck in between a bush or two and no one will know you're there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big difference when they're not wrapped up in weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jungle camo, although not exactly a desert blending color obviously, is still, until today, the BEST camo uni. There hasn't been anything in all world units that has come along and challenged it yet iMO.
> 
> Even the digital pattern and all the creative jambalaya out there, nothing has come close. Although the Russian para uni is pretty good I must admit, up against Egyptian Jungle camo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are very subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of, when you look at the paras with that uniform and those new C-807s, B-vests and amo vest on top with gloves and hood and helmet etc., in that Egyptian heat? Oooof, must be very tough to deal with TBH.
> 
> And here's an interesting one, recently, with these guys (Rapid Deployment?) in yet another camo scheme and this whole crew is using SIG 516s. @Hell NO not going to be happy with these guys not carrying an amo vest on top of their ballistic one.


It really gets under my skin for obvious reasons 30 rounds wouldn't last five minutes in a firefight (at most) and then you have three options surrender, retreat or play dead. I would ditch the bullet proof vest and even the helmet and get the ammo carrier because you are more likely to get into a firefight than get hit by a shrapnel. I would be way happier with them fighting in their underwear but have an ammo carrier than full gear of unmatching Colors btw and no ammo carrier.
And don't start me on having short barrel rifle with ten magazines attached together under it.
Btw heat is already an issue with the helmet and bullet proof vest that's why I think for a country like Egypt camelbaks should be essential.

Police have MRAPs (wonder if that is just for Sinai or is it a nationwide thing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

@Hell NO @Gomig-21 Relax and Take it from someone who actually served and used to wear those vests. Ammo was not an issue at all. We just used separate ammo satchels that were located at the side of the hip. It actually felt more comfortable knowing that when crap hit the fan, you could easily pull the magazine from the side like reaching for something in your pocket rather than patting your chest looking for the damn thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Look at this, guys. First picture of EAF A-400M Transport. Nice camo, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Look at this, guys. First picture of EAF A-400M Transport. Nice camo, too.


I remember Egypt "seeking" to acquire 12 A400M back in 2015...But didn't know they signed for it?
When did they do so? and still 12 pcs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> I remember Egypt "seeking" to acquire 12 A400M back in 2015...But didn't know they signed for it?
> When did they do so? and still 12 pcs?



All we currently know is that this pic was taken in Spain on its way to Cairo. Still breaking news ATM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> All we currently know is that this pic was taken in Spain on its way to Cairo. Still breaking news ATM.


and this one is from an UK line...
Well... Can't really understand all this secrecy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> and this one is from an UK line...
> Well... Can't really understand all this secrecy...



Here's the link. The 12 were the original number thought to be ordered but some Airbus officials are downplaying that number saying it's not nearly that high.

The first A400M (SU-BUX) military transport plane with desert camo of the Egyptian Air Force was spotted at the Seville Airport in Spain.

The first photograph of A400M of the Egyptian Air Force was released by Airspotters.org on its page at Facebook.

According to some source, Egypt has ordered 12 Airbus A400M military transport planes for €1.8bn in 2015. The sale to Egypt was first reported by AndaluciaInformaciones.es, a Spanish news website, which said that Pilar Albiac, the Airbus DS executive vice-president for operations, told the Airbus DS board that Egypt had made its first order during a meeting at the Seville plant, where the A400M is assembled.

Another Spanish media outlet, Infodefensa.com, quoted an unidentified industry official as confirming the deal, but saying that “the number of aircraft is much exaggerated.” An Egyptian contract for that many aircraft “is not going to happen,” the official said.

http://defence-blog.com/news/first-egypts-a400m-military-transporter-spotted-in-spain.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

Gomig-21 said:


> Look at this, guys. First picture of EAF A-400M Transport. Nice camo, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

lol, haram 3aleik ya gada3, the pic looks 100x more real and high-res than the ones you posted which actually look like they're the ones photoshopped. 








Amir_Pharaoh said:


>



Terribly done! 

Something to consider; what are the chances that Airspotters puts its watermark on fake photos? 

The real question is if the aircraft is a demonstration/mock-up for a possible Egyptian deal or if there is in fact a deal. Anyway, we'll find out at some point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Crocodile said:


> @Hell NO @Gomig-21 Relax and Take it from someone who actually served and used to wear those vests. Ammo was not an issue at all. We just used separate ammo satchels that were located at the side of the hip. It actually felt more comfortable knowing that when crap hit the fan, you could easily pull the magazine from the side like reaching for something in your pocket rather than patting your chest looking for the damn thing.



The vest itself in Egyptian service is a Chinese knock off of an American design that was phased out a long time ago.

The OD satchel should not be substituted for webbing. That provides the same feeling but with much better usability and utility. Usual load out:

2-3 3X magazine pouches on the left.
3X utility pouches to the rear carrying water bottle, mess tins, and radio/rations/ancils
2X smoke grenade pouches/back up tea thermos holders on the right
1/2X fragmentation grenade pouches on the right

This leaves the front of the combat body armour if wearing one clear allowing the wearer to both fire comfortably in prone and avoid everything on their midriff blowing into their face if they hit an IED. Also you still have what you need to fight if an emergency situation occurs where you need to remove CBA.

If the CBA has molle, which it should, then this is the typical load out:

Med pouch under right elbow 
Grenadier pouches across midriff or bandolier slung across body
Side arm holstered on chest, underneath med pouch, or on belt depending on preference
Admin pouch with aide memoirs/maps on chest or under left arm usually NCOs and Officers only
9mm pouches and/or extra ammunition pouches under left elbow/above webbing ammunition pouches
Personal role radio and presell on top left shoulder













Since the majority of vests and CBA have molle nowadays you can easily move the magazine pouches to the bottom left too and have you whole load on it without the webbing. Although I'm not too big a fan of that.







Also using the vest and practicing often enough will make operating with ammunition on the front second nature as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

Frogman said:


> The vest itself in Egyptian service is a Chinese knock off of an American design that was phased out a long time ago.
> 
> The OD satchel should not be substituted for webbing. That provides the same feeling but with much better usability and utility. Usual load out:
> 
> 2-3 3X magazine pouches on the left.
> 3X utility pouches to the rear carrying water bottle, mess tins, and radio/rations/ancils
> 2X smoke grenade pouches/back up tea thermos holders on the right
> 1/2X fragmentation grenade pouches on the right



I'm well aware of that. I was just explaining how we used to improvise our way around that problem, but I totally agree that our grunts really need and deserve a much better alternative. Hopefully this issue was resolved during the time since I left service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

M1A1 Tanks (domestically produced ) from the forth armored Division of The Egyptain Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mhmoud

Amun said:


> View attachment 445391
> 
> 
> M1A1 Tanks (domestically produced ) from the forth armored Division of The Egyptain Army


I was just wondering whether Egypt is allowed to buy upgrade packs for conversion to M1A2, or to add on new armour and an APS. Then, the tanks would be badass. Nowadays, it is not really a match to Israeli merkavas, so something must be thought up.


----------



## The SC

Mhmoud said:


> I was just wondering whether Egypt is allowed to buy upgrade packs for conversion to M1A2, or to add on new armour and an APS. Then, the tanks would be badass. Nowadays, it is not really a match to Israeli merkavas, so something must be thought up.


Even upgraded..(unlikely..but Egypt can do almost any own upgrade on them).. they won't match the Trophy antimissile system on the Merkavas.. not the latter per se.. Egypt just needs its own Trophy equivalent.. and hopefully it is working on it..

@Mhmoud
*Egypt is having 755 M1A1 up-grade to the M1A2 SEP..
*
Some active protection system like the Chinese *GL5* should do it though:


*




*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> @Hell NO @Gomig-21 Relax and Take it from someone who actually served and used to wear those vests.



Just FYI, Crocs, there is no tension in these conversations, in case you were wondering. This whole "lack of amo vests" and slew of different rifles and even the rumor of the 500 T-90MS contract are all just certain topics that some members are passionate about and when I refer to them as not being happy about something, it's just tongue and cheek and nobody takes it as a serious criticism of certain members. They all know I mean nothing but love and it's all in good fun.  It also makes for good conversation and we all learn from others. 

Every once in a while you'll get someone who snaps (like Frogman  ) then we just have to bring out the love and hugs and kisses and calm everything down. 

BTW, speaking of Crocodile, do you know how much of the Timsah is locally designed/engineered/produced? 

They should build a civilian version, just like Jeep and Hummer did and look how successful those were in the civilian market. I could use me one of these for off-roading.


----------



## Crocodile

@Gomig-21 I'm afraid they started production of this beauty shortly after I left service. My information on it are no better than what's available on public sources. If they ever start producing a civilian version, they could make some good money marketing it to the tafheet and hagwala fans in KSA.

On another note, I'm really looking forward to the development of a new heavy, 6 wheeled APC design to replace the aging Fahd. In addition to a complete overhaul of the regular infantry forces in terms of weapons and equipment. It's overdue.

That's up there at the top of my wish list along with the production of a native main battle tank with a design based on the M1, Joining the FC-1 program and producing our own variant, production of heavier classes of ships like Corvettes and destroyers at Alexandria shipyards. We have the infrastructure and expertise. It shouldn't be that difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Just FYI, Crocs, there is no tension in these conversations, in case you were wondering. This whole "lack of amo vests" and slew of different rifles and even the rumor of the 500 T-90MS contract are all just certain topics that some members are passionate about and when I refer to them as not being happy about something, it's just tongue and cheek and nobody takes it as a serious criticism of certain members. They all know I mean nothing but love and it's all in good fun.  It also makes for good conversation and we all learn from others.
> 
> Every once in a while you'll get someone who snaps (like Frogman  ) then we just have to bring out the love and hugs and kisses and calm everything down.
> 
> BTW, speaking of Crocodile, do you know how much of the Timsah is locally designed/engineered/produced?
> 
> They should build a civilian version, just like Jeep and Hummer did and look how successful those were in the civilian market. I could use me one of these for off-roading.



But this vehicule is the "Nimr" the UAE armored wheeled one... so who can they produce avariant without UAE approval and design?
Same for manufacturing... it's motly under licence one...

Or maybe... I'm lost...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> But this vehicule is the "Nimr" the UAE armored wheeled one... so who can they produce avariant without UAE approval and design?
> Same for manufacturing... it's motly under licence one...
> 
> Or maybe... I'm lost...



No you're right. I was referring to the "Timsah" or "Crocodile" which is supposedly 100% designed and produced in Egypt. The Panthera is a co-developed UAE/Egypt vehicle and the pic of the Nimr I posted was just a reference to how they should make a civilian version of these armored vehicles. 

Trying to find a good pic of the Timsah.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> No you're right. I was referring to the "Timsah" or "Crocodile" which is supposedly 100% designed and produced in Egypt. The Panthera is a co-developed UAE/Egypt vehicle and the pic of the Nimr I posted was just a reference to how they should make a civilian version of these armored vehicles.
> 
> Trying to find a good pic of the Timsah.


my bad... I put my opinion on the pic as a reference...


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> On another note, I'm really looking forward to the development of a new heavy, 6 wheeled APC design to replace the aging Fahd. In addition to a complete overhaul of the regular infantry forces in terms of weapons and equipment. It's overdue.



A replacement for the Fahd is overdue by at least 10 years, bro. A 6x6 would be ideal, no question. Do we know if there is anything remotely close to that happening ATM?



Crocodile said:


> That's up there at the top of my wish list along with the production of a native main battle tank with a design based on the M1, Joining the FC-1 program and producing our own variant, production of heavier classes of ships like Corvettes and destroyers at Alexandria shipyards. We have the infrastructure and expertise. It shouldn't be that difficult.



You would think that since they've been assembling M1s since what, 1992? Or shortly thereafter and their experience in operating such a huge fleet of tanks and tank warfare going back 70+ years and with all that, it wouldn't be that difficult to have developed enough experience to start some line of something. Doesn't even have to be a full fledged tank, but something. That Ramses experience was garbage. It's baffling. But I'll tell you, a lot of that -- at least to me -- seems to be the result of the effects of US military aid. Whether there are restriction to local building or even the fear of losing the aid if locally produced military equipment is suddenly seen, are very real. This is for certain an issue. But then you would think that they could've tried some co-developmental outreach programs with the US to start something, but there is NOTHING of the sort besides the local assembling of the M1s. There's a certain thought process and reasoning behind that, much of it is right along the lines of refusing the sign the CISMOA which has all these far-reaching, after-effects. A third one is the possible restriction of purchasing other equipment from other suppliers that scares them. Either way, it's enough to piss us off.



HannibalBarca said:


> my bad... I put my opinion on the pic as a reference...



No worries at all, Barca. It's all good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> No you're right. I was referring to the "Timsah" or "Crocodile" which is supposedly 100% designed and produced in Egypt. The Panthera is a co-developed UAE/Egypt vehicle and the pic of the Nimr I posted was just a reference to how they should make a civilian version of these armored vehicles.
> 
> Trying to find a good pic of the Timsah.


Not the best pic, but at least you can see what it looks like.. I have seen a lot of nice pics of it.. trying to find 'em

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Not the best pic, but at least you can see what it looks like.. I have seen a lot of nice pics of it.. trying to find 'em



That's a good one. I know there's a few more out there.

New pic of EAF MiG-29/35 escorting president Putin on his visit to Egypt recently. So we know there's at least 5 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a good one. I know there's a few more out there.
> 
> New pic of EAF MiG-29/35 escorting president Putin on his visit to Egypt recently. So we know there's at least 5 of them.


Operational.. and awesome..
They were supposed to be 6 delivered by now (actually 12 are confirmed!); 6 D version for training (If you look at the first pic, the formation must have 6.. there is one on the top right that is not shown on the pic).. still 40 to come.. at least the last 26 will have the long range (up to 250 km +) AESA radar..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Operational.. and awesome..
> They were supposed to be 6 delivered by now (actually 12 are confirmed!); 6 D version for training (If you look at the first pic, the formation must have 6.. there is one on the top right that is not shown on the pic).. still 40 to come.. at least the last 26 will have the long range (up to 250 km +) AESA radar..



12 MiGs confirmed as of now and 15 Ka-52 Kamovs. Two of those in the pics look like the M2s and the only 2 carrying additional fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Former Chief of Staff Mahmoud Hijazi letting off some steam with a spiffed out M4!






F-16 in hangar #1 in one of the several, newly-built airbases.






And the awesome upgraded Egyptian Mirage 5SDE with that quite unique paint scheme. Combination dark chocolate, desert sand, jungle green and orange swaths with a sub gray belly. Thank goodness that orange crap is on its way out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

F-16 in hangar #1 in one of the several, newly-built airbases.





i am very much interested on EAF hanger, can any-one provide me details about those blast proff shelter in EAF service..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Amir_Pharaoh said:


> View attachment 445266


Photoshop at its best..



Gomig-21 said:


> Former Chief of Staff Mahmoud Hijazi letting off some steam with a spiffed out M4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-16 in hangar #1 in one of the several, newly-built airbases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the awesome upgraded Egyptian Mirage 5SDE with that quite unique paint scheme. Combination dark chocolate, desert sand, jungle green and orange swaths with a sub gray belly. Thank goodness that orange crap is on its way out.


Does look like the ex COS lacks good gun firing practice...That sad for an army chief of almost million soldiers..


----------



## Gomig-21

masud said:


> i am very much interested on EAF hanger, can any-one provide me details about those blast proff shelter in EAF service..........



This type is called Aircraft Alert Shelters.

Cairo West Airport










Interestingly enough, there isn't much information on these types of hardened aircraft shelters/hangars even on Google. But I don't think they are blast proof, especially with today's powerful precision weapons that are available, especially bunker-busters and even the old cruise missiles like the Tomahawk and newly developed European ones. But those automated, rolling doors are supposedly blast-proof to a certain degree, probably from lateral fragmentation and if you look at the picture from the front, you can see there is considerable concrete thickness on the roof and sides. Still, it will only protect it so much.








Some of the older ones like in Hurghada are covered up with some of the surrounding desert sand.
















Aswan.






They also have these popular dome hangars with blast-proof doors. These are pretty common.











This is also the larger style/type in the background.






Probably the same as this one here, used for parking several aircraft at once.






Another type:











Sun shelters for the fancy Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## masud

Gomig-21 said:


> This type is called Aircraft Alert Shelters.
> 
> Cairo West Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, there isn't much information on these types of hardened aircraft shelters/hangars even on Google. But I don't think they are blast proof, especially with today's powerful precision weapons that are available, especially bunker-busters and even the old cruise missiles like the Tomahawk and newly developed European ones. But those automated, rolling doors are supposedly blast-proof to a certain degree, probably from lateral fragmentation and if you look at the picture from the front, you can see there is considerable concrete thickness on the roof and sides. Still, it will only protect it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the older ones like in Hurghada are covered up with some of the surrounding desert sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aswan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have these popular dome hangars with blast-proof doors. These are pretty common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also the larger style/type in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same as this one here, used for parking several aircraft at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another type:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun shelters for the fancy Rafale.


may be EAF should take more care about those sheltar. if they don,t want to repeat the lose of 1967 Attack by IAF. i hope EAF have some *Underground hangar*..........anyway thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

masud said:


> may be EAF should take more care about those sheltar. if the don,t want to repeat the lose of 1967 Attack by IAF, i hope EAF have some *Underground hangar*..........anyway thanks.


Maybe they have reactive armour somewhere in the structure.. if not.. it might be a good idea to absorb some of the blast force..


----------



## MICA

underground hangars/shelters used for storing ammo


----------



## Mhmoud

MICA said:


> underground hangars/shelters used for storing ammo


They should also be used to store planes and tanks and other equipment. Especially the Rafales. It horrifies me to see them out in the open air ready to corrode.


----------



## Gomig-21

masud said:


> may be EAF should take more care about those sheltar. if they don,t want to repeat the lose of 1967 Attack by IAF.



 That was 50 years ago, my friend. They tried that same thing 6 years later in 1973 and this time they faced a much more prepared air force and it didn't turn out very well for them. That kind of thing will never happen again. There are too many defensive layers, between long range radar and surveillance, early warning systems, layered SAM systems and quick reaction forces from all branches of the Egyptian Armed Forces. They also have a quick system to repair runways since it doesn't do any good to protect your aircraft when you can't get off the ground. Plus they have no reason to come anywhere near us and need to stay in their area and not be concerned with us, and vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

I believe that to become a top-rate army, the Egyptian Military needs to be self-sufficient. This means that the Abrams building project should be fully localised in Egypt, rather than the 12% as of now. We also need to start our own military tech to replace the downgraded American crap on the Abrams tanks, or threaten to buy tanks from elsewhere. A quick-did solution for the APS problem with the Abrams would be the LEDS that the Jordanians use. Of Jordan can afford it, then so can Egypt. Then the development of an indigenous APS would be preferrable.
As for the air force, those F16s need to be rendered independent from American interests, so that they can be truly Egyptian, as they form the bulk of the air force. Maybe buying the Mitsubishi F2 with ToT, as well as local production may help with keeping the fleet flying in the event of war with Israel. Have the planes gutted from those sensitive American avionics that are already out of date, for them with Japanese/indigenous avionics and they would be good to go. Having the source code would also be good if you wanted to fit R77s or some indigenous AMRAAM or AIM120 equivalent should the need arise. It would also suffice to produce some successor to the Helwan HA-300 as the national indigenous aircraft programme, after its brief 50-year closure.
The naval forces can be rendered independent if we built massive shipyards in Alexandria and elsewhere to churn out some quality ships for the navy.

Would it be wise for Egypt to carry out these tasks, or will it anger Uncle Sam?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> Does look like the ex COS lacks good gun firing practice...That sad for an army chief of almost million soldiers..



Ok, I will indulge you one this one, Mr. Anti-Everything-Egypt Ceylal.
Go ahead, tell me exactly what he's doing wrong that makes him lacking "good gun firing practice" whatever that means. I guess you meant good disciplined skills. So tell me what the former Egyptian Chief of Staff, a soldier for over 40 years is doing wrong while firing a fully automatic M4, which he probably has it set on semi in this instance. Let me help a little:
1) He has good posture and solid grip on the weapon.
2) He's shouldering it perfectly.
3) He's not using the sight which is fine when you want to blast away at a large target in close quarters.
4) He has his weight on his forward leg exactly like you're supposed to which is clearly evident by the effect of the recoil the weapon is having on that stance.
5) The only person who can give him a hard time is his wife who can yell at him for not wearing safety glasses to protect his eyes, but this is a grizzled old veteran; try telling any of these guys to wear safety glasses they'll laugh at you.
So what is he doing wrong?

EAF F-16D block 32 #9405 from 242 TFB is heading for the runway for another training sortie.












EAF F-16C block 32 #9507 from 242 TFB is heading for the runway for another training sortie.






EAF F-16C block 40 #9971 from 272 TFB is taking off with a LANTIRN pod and a Mk. 82 bomb






EAF F-16C block 40 #9931 from 262 TFB buzzing at high speed.






EAF F-16A block 15 #9307 from 232 TFB is parked in a flightline on a hot day.
Hard to tell if the Mirage 2Ks in the background are EAF or Hellenic AF.











EAF F-16C block 40 #9925 from 262 TFB is flying alongside a sistership.






EAF F-16D block 40 #9861 from 272 TFB GBU-12s on it's way to some verminical cretin crunching.






EAF four-ship of F-16C block 40 with #9738 trailing the formation while flying over the the Egyptian coastline.






Retired EAF F-16D block 40 #9873 on display inside the EAF museum at Almaza AFB.






@Hell NO  Trying to make you happy, my bro.
@Frogman , these guys are using the Evo and SIG-552s?






Egyptian Navy Southern Fleet has been inaugurated and based and its headquarters are based out of Safaga naval base along with the establishment of the 2nd navy Special Forces Brigade.






The work is moving along on the 3 new naval bases, Ras Banas Base near the Egyptian/Sudanese border, Garjoub Marine Base near Marsa Matrouh and the Eastern Port Said Maritime Base, which will be responsible for securing the Suez Canal and most likely operations at the new Mediterranean gas fields.
















Sweet pic of Egyptian Sea Sprite landing on a ship






Armed EAF F-16s on presidential escort.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

The SC said:


>


S-300?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Looks like both 9M82M and 9M83M missiles and the tracked vehicle is part of the Antey-2500.


5 Rafale DMs getting ready for a flight.





Nice pic of ENS Gamal Abdel Nasser docked at its homeport in Safaga, the headquarters of Egypt's southern naval fleet command.






Nice pic of the Nimr during cretin crunching operations in Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like both 9M82M and 9M83M missiles and the tracked vehicle is part of the Antey-2500.
> 
> 
> 5 Rafale DMs getting ready for a flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of ENS Gamal Abdel Nasser docked at its at its homeport in Safaga, the headquarters of Egypt's southern naval fleet command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of the Nimr during cretin crunching operations in Sinai.


Just wondering, can the Mistrals be converted to launch aircraft like the Rafeles? It would be the first Arab aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> Just wondering, can the Mistrals be converted to launch aircraft like the Rafeles? It would be the first Arab aircraft carrier.



No, definitely not. It's not big enough (length or width) to accommodate CATOBAR landing aircraft. Plus they're not even structurally built to withstand all that heavy landing and taking off of jet-powered aircraft. Not even VTOL powered aircraft taking off and landing off the deck, like the Harrier or F-35. The LHDs designed for those aircraft have a much stronger construction of the deck framing (amongt other components) to withstand the weigh, power and force of VTOL fighter jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Mhmoud said:


> Just wondering, can the Mistrals be converted to launch aircraft like the Rafeles? It would be the first Arab aircraft carrier.


No it cannot......
As it’s surface cannot tolerate either the heavy weight of the combat aircrafts or the extra heat developed from it’s engines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> No, definitely not. It's not big enough (length or width) to accommodate CATOBAR landing aircraft. Plus they're not even structurally built to withstand all that heavy landing and taking off of jet-powered aircraft. Not even VTOL powered aircraft taking off and landing off the deck, like the Harrier or F-35. The LHDs designed for those aircraft have a much stronger construction of the deck framing (amongt other components) to withstand the weigh, power and force of VTOL fighter jets.


I heard that India tried in the early 2000s with a Russian shipyard. Cost overruns over the years cost them as much as a brand new Western aircraft carrier, and they said that the build was shoddy as hell.
I think that EAF and EN should make an aircraft carrier for expeditionary use, for say, defending allies, and other uses. They already have a massive air force and navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

BTW, guys, why doesn't this thread have a single like in the sticky threads section? It's the BEST thread with the most views of all other sticky threads with 540K views only followed by the other awesome Saudi/AIR/Naval/Ground thread with 490K views. No other threads comes even close and all those other threads which barely have any views have up to 18 likes. I find that very weird. Anyone have an explanation for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

@Gomig-21 Some rats are sent to hell
*Army kills 2 takfirists, demolishes hideouts in Sinai*



*Al-Masry Al-Youm*
January 4, 2018
11:33 am







In cooperation with the Egyptian Air Forces, Egypt’s Third Field Army killed two high-risk takfirists (those who abide by an extremist Islamic ideology) and arrested another two in Central Sinai over the past few days said the official spokesperson of the Armed Forces Tamer al-Refai, on Thursday.



Refai added that the army demolished two hideouts used by the takfirists, and confiscated a 4×4 vehicle and a motorcycle.

In an unrelated confiscation, the army also seized a store containing large quantity of drugs, Refai added.

The statement indicates that the Third Field Army continues efforts to eliminate takfirist and criminal gangs in Central Sinai.

_Edited translation from Al-Masry Al-Youm_

http://www.egyptindependent.com/army-kills-2-takfirists-demolishes-hideouts-in-sinai/

Nice job by EGY army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

Mhmoud said:


> I heard that India tried in the early 2000s with a Russian shipyard. Cost overruns over the years cost them as much as a brand new Western aircraft carrier, and they said that the build was shoddy as hell.
> I think that EAF and EN should make an aircraft carrier for expeditionary use, for say, defending allies, and other uses. They already have a massive air force and navy.


EN must first adapt it’s self with the new Technique of strike group ..... and making the Mistrals fully operational first then think about aircraft carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> I heard that India tried in the early 2000s with a Russian shipyard. Cost overruns over the years cost them as much as a brand new Western aircraft carrier, and they said that the build was shoddy as hell.



Convert an LHD or build their own? The Indians have done amazingly well. They currently operate the INS Vikramaditya and fly MiG-29Ks off it which are just as good as our MiGs and these can land and takeoff of carriers. Their naval fleet is VERY impressive.








Mhmoud said:


> I think that EAF and EN should make an aircraft carrier for expeditionary use, for say, defending allies, and other uses. They already have a massive air force and navy.



That's an interesting view. Having an aircraft carrier and being able to deploy it for expeditionary tasks is like having an open checkbook!  The cost of operating a full-fledged aircraft carrier is astronomical and if there is no great need for it, then it's probably not a good decision.

Personally, I think the Egyptian Armed Forces need to begin developing small arms/weapons and work their way up to an indigenous A2G and A2A missile. ATGMs, SAMs and things of that sort that are the critical items that run out during a war and need constant replenishment. I'm not crazy about them building all sorts of advanced equipment like tanks and jets etc., but those certain types of munitions that are used up a lot would be the route I would take and then work your way up from there.

Also get into building UAVs and really concentrate on the electronic aspect of warfare since that really is the direction of the future of warfare, unmanned, autonomous and electronic warfare.



mohammad45 said:


> @Gomig-21 Some rats are sent to hell



Niiiice. Here we call it "verminical insectisoidal cretinical exterminatory crunching!"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> Convert an LHD or build their own? The Indians have done amazingly well. They currently operate the INS Vikramaditya and fly MiG-29Ks off it which are just as good as our MiGs and these can land and takeoff of carriers. Their naval fleet is VERY impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting view. Having an aircraft carrier and being able to deploy it for expeditionary tasks is like having an open checkbook!  The cost of operating a full-fledged aircraft carrier is astronomical and if there is no great need for it, then it's probably not a good decision.
> 
> Personally, I think the Egyptian Armed Forces need to begin developing small arms/weapons and work their way up to an indigenous A2G and A2A missile. ATGMs, SAMs and things of that sort that are the critical items that run out during a war and need constant replenishment. I'm not crazy about them building all sorts of advanced equipment like tanks and jets etc., but those certain types of munitions that are used up a lot would be the route I would take and then work your way up from there.
> 
> Also get into building UAVs and really concentrate on the electronic aspect of warfare since that really is the direction of the future of warfare, unmanned, autonomous and electronic warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiice. Here we call it "verminical insectisoidal cretinical exterminatory crunching!"


This is exactly what Turkey has been doing for ages! The industry needs to be churning out some small boats, then move on to the larger and more powerful ships. It also saves a ton of money by making sure that the cost of the ship is reinstated into Egypt, giving what we economists call a multiplier. It might also be able to weather the poor economic conditions of its citizens and give a better future for the industry.
I believe that since Egypt already makes APCs then they should start developing an indigenous tank, then buy it by the load no matter how crappy it comes out to be. In the coming years, with ever more powerful tanks and missile systems, the T55s and T62s will in the near future turn from obsolete to laughable. Some even say that a .50 cal rifle could penetrate a T55. They did so good when they were used against Israel, even with their monkey models and their use as defensive equipment. The Egyptians were experts to make them serviceable for so long. However, they are no longer relevant to modern warfare.
Also, EW shouldn't be too hard a market to crack, because I've heard that Egypt has a lot of highly skilled cyber-manpower that it could tap from. I heard that there were people working in small ships that operate the electronic needs of entire hospitals. If this is true, then Egypt is in for a Jackpot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mhmoud said:


> S-300?


S-300V4 known as Antey-2500 for export.. I think Egypt got the real V4 version..



Gomig-21 said:


> No, definitely not. It's not big enough (length or width) to accommodate CATOBAR landing aircraft. Plus they're not even structurally built to withstand all that heavy landing and taking off of jet-powered aircraft. Not even VTOL powered aircraft taking off and landing off the deck, like the Harrier or F-35. The LHDs designed for those aircraft have a much stronger construction of the deck framing (amongt other components) to withstand the weigh, power and force of VTOL fighter jets.


As of the latest news both Japan and South Korea are looking for ways to modify their LHDs to accommodate the F-35B..

https://thediplomat.com/2018/01/who...5bs-in-asia-apparently-japan-and-south-korea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian military acquisitions of 2017.






http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/286397.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nile-Tiger

There is also a corvette we received from South Korea, and I think a few MIG-29Ms...

The photo says that there is (Destroyers) in the southern fleet... Egyptian navy has NO Destroyers... Does the photo mean Frigates ??? Also, why are the 2 Mistrals assigned to the southern fleet ? Isn't it m,ore logical that one would be in the Mediterranean and one in the red sea ???

BTW.... Wasn't Putin in Egypt in Dec 2017 ??? Why didn't we hear any new arm deals ??? And when will we hear about closing the deal for 2 additional GOWIND corvettes ? And at least one additional FREMME, or any other high-end and capable Frigate ? And, what about the 24 NH-90 Helicopters and the A-400 planes (I think there were supposed to be 10 or 12) ?

Of course... The deal for additional 12 Rafale is supposed to be closed already, RIGHT ??? I heard there may even be a suggestion for Another separate 24 Rafale, but I think it's probably unlikely to happen. I heard that the French government was originally against closing the deal for the additional 12 Rafales, because of the financial situation of Egypt... So, Another brand new deal for 24 Rafales is kinda of a dream here, I guess 

And... At last... All what Egypt has achieved in the military and strategic field in extremely amazing, putting in consideration the short period that all this were achieved in it, but still... We (Or at least... I) still dream about other deals, and about new announcements for production and developing of all kinds of equipment...

I dream of new fighters (Russian, french, Italian, Spanish, German, American, Chinese, Indian, South Korean, Turkish... Whatever we can get), and A LOT, a really huge number, of new Tanks and Artillery and APC\IFV (Plus, modernizing the exciting ones we have), may be even build new Abrams, plus building the new T-90 (there was a deal fro around 500 tanks, but let's build more and more of them when we finish the initial 500 deal)...

In Navy, we (still) need new ships, despite all we have already bought\acquired, Corvettes and armed Big\small patrol vessels (Lets buy and build a huge number of those, we really excel at operating them, even if we buy used ones), along with frigates and a few more submarines (4 to 6 frigates, and 4 Russian or even Chinese subs would be good... supposing that we will never be able to buy another 4 German or French subs), and I think that the S Korean corvette we received is supposed to be THE FIRST, and several other S Korean corvettes will follow, and even may be a frigate ... And, one last thing, Let's get more and more of Ambassador missile boats, or any similar vessels, from USA or any other country, with transfer of technology. 

And.. Please don't throw away the Romeo class subs we have.. I know they are far technologically outdated... but let's just give them a last intensive modernization and upgrade, and either operate them, or sell them (or give them as a present) to another Arab\Islamic\African country that don't have any subs... Like, Sudan or Libya... Same goes for old tanks, APC\IFV, and MiG-21 and Mirage-5, etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Nile-Tiger said:


> There is also a corvette we received from South Korea, and I think a few MIG-29Ms...
> 
> The photo says that there is (Destroyers) in the southern fleet... Egyptian navy has NO Destroyers... Does the photo mean Frigates ??? Also, why are the 2 Mistrals assigned to the southern fleet ? Isn't it m,ore logical that one would be in the Mediterranean and one in the red sea ???
> 
> BTW.... Wasn't Putin in Egypt in Dec 2017 ??? Why didn't we hear any new arm deals ??? And when will we hear about closing the deal for 2 additional GOWIND corvettes ? And at least one additional FREMME, or any other high-end and capable Frigate ? And, what about the 24 NH-90 Helicopters and the A-400 planes (I think there were supposed to be 10 or 12) ?
> 
> Of course... The deal for additional 12 Rafale is supposed to be closed already, RIGHT ??? I heard there may even be a suggestion for Another separate 24 Rafale, but I think it's probably unlikely to happen. I heard that the French government was originally against closing the deal for the additional 12 Rafales, because of the financial situation of Egypt... So, Another brand new deal for 24 Rafales is kinda of a dream here, I guess
> 
> And... At last... All what Egypt has achieved in the military and strategic field in extremely amazing, putting in consideration the short period that all this were achieved in it, but still... We (Or at least... I) still dream about other deals, and about new announcements for production and developing of all kinds of equipment...
> 
> I dream of new fighters (Russian, french, Italian, Spanish, German, American, Chinese, Indian, South Korean, Turkish... Whatever we can get), and A LOT, a really huge number, of new Tanks and Artillery and APC\IFV (Plus, modernizing the exciting ones we have), may be even build new Abrams, plus building the new T-90...
> 
> In Navy, we (still) need new ships, despite all we have already bought\acquired, Corvettes and armed Big\small patrol vessels (Lets buy and build a huge number of those, we really excel at operating them, even if we buy used ones), along with frigates and a few more submarines (4 to 6 frigates, and 4 Russian or even Chinese subs would be good... supposing that we will never be able to buy another 4 German or French subs)...
> 
> And.. Please don't throw away the subs we have.. I know they are far technologically outdated... but let's just give them a last intensive modernization and upgrade, and either operate them, or sell them (or give them as a present) to another Arab\Islamic\African country that don't have any subs... Like, Sudan or Libya...


The rusting hulls of Libya's six submarines lie unused, five of them in ports and the sixth in the depths of the Mediterrenian sea. They, along with the rest of the Libyan fleet, represent the fact that as long as the Libyan fleet is underfunded, another shop or submarine would just be another waste.
It would really be a waste if Libya was sold a submarine in the near future.

EDIT: We have 6 subs, not Romeo. Changed accordingly. Sorry!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nile-Tiger

Mhmoud said:


> The rusting hulls of Libya's six Romeo hulls lie unused, five of them in ports and the sixth in the depths of the Mediterrenian sea. They, along with the rest of the Libyan fleet, represent the fact that as long as the Libyan fleet is underfunded, another shop or submarine would just be another waste.
> It would really be a waste if Libya was sold a submarine in the near future.



WOW.. Libya had (Or, actually... still have) 5 subs... I remember reading about a couple of Kilo submarines that the Libyan navy had... but five ??? And they were even six, before one got destroyed or sunken ???

And.. Yeah, ofcourse.. if they already can't take care of, and maintain, their existing fleet, then they are not ready for any additional vessels, used or new...

May be Sudan could benefit from the subs...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Nile-Tiger said:


> WOW.. Libya had (Or, actually... still have) 5 subs... I remember reading about a couple of Kilo submarines that the Libyan navy had... but five ??? And they were even six, before one got destroyed or sunken ???
> 
> And.. Yeah, ofcourse.. if they already can't take care of, and maintain, their existing fleet, then they are not ready for any additional vessels, used or new...
> 
> May be Sudan could benefit from the subs...


It was in the 80s when the Libyans were starving and Gaddafi was stockpiling tanks and buying Russian weapons. We used these subs for a grand total of 3 patrols, then put them in storage due to the high cost of use. Then, sometime later, one of them sank in 1993, and another was abandoned in Lithuania. Only one of them is left, and it isn't in commission.
The Sudanese might want it, but I don't think Egypt would sell them until Omar Al Bashir leaves.
On the other hand, could the Egyptian Naval shipyards be able to use the Romeos as a platform for testing different indigenous systems? It would seem grand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> these guys are using the Evo and SIG-552s?



AR - 70/90 

This thread has turned into a massive unrealistic shopping list, strange as it's past Xmas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

I saw almost every rifles/equipments available on earth at the Hand of this Egyptian army... I don't know if I need to worry or not...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Frogman said:


> AR - 70/90
> 
> This thread has turned into a massive unrealistic shopping list, strange as it's past Xmas.


If prefer to call it "theoretical acquistations", and I don't really find any of it unrealistic, given the massive GDP and growth expectations for the next few decades. But seriously, people the age of my grandfather were using the T55 and T62, people the age of my father used the M1A1. To stay competitive, a lot needs to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949034470065270787

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> This thread has turned into a massive unrealistic shopping list, strange as it's past Xmas.



Hey at least it's a discussion and others contributing besides @The SC and myself! 

Egyptian Air Force Westland Commando MK2.
















The older presidential version during Sadat's time.






Ka-52 Alligator. Hopefully soon enough we'll get some better close-up pics of this thing.






Cretin crunching by the EAF in Rafah near Gaza back around October/November. Interesting what kind of aircraft is tossing munition this heavy near the Egyptian/Palestinian border.











Interesting modification by Egypt's AIO for a thermal imaging setup on the Chinese HJ-73B&C ATGMs mounted in a triple set-up on locally built Jeeps.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The Algerians don't have a single firearm beyond the AK-47. Not even their police or their special forces units operate anything other than the original AK-47 AKM! That's more bizarre than anything else, considering their large and diverse (and relatively modernized) army.



HannibalBarca said:


> I saw almost every rifles/equipments available on earth at the Hand of this Egyptian army... I don't know if I need to worry or not...



Even the M134 Minigun.  I haven't seen a pic yet, though, but it's listed.






I think it's fine as long as they don't introduce any other caliber besides 7.62mm 5.56mm and 9mm. Everything we've seen so far is within these calibers while some, like the ARX-160 is even interchangeable between 7.62 and 5.56. If they start introducing calibers in the 4s or 6 or even 5.55 or others, then there's a problem with amo and it won't be as easy to make sure each unit has the right ammo.

Then you have the Egyptian police and besides the Scorpion EVO and the AR70/90, and the AK-103 along with their smoke grenade launchers (also shotguns with different types on non-lethal ammunition, rubber bullets etc.)
















The Scorpion is looking like it's finding its way quite commonly within the special police units.






Aside from the rifles and nice, black police jeeps, they're also riding some pretty cool crotch rockets!  Not sure if those are Ninjas or what. Anyone know?











They had the CZ-805 BREN in use for a few years (which is a 7.62) and now they've introduced the CZ-807 Bren with the long barrel for 5.56 for these Paratroopers. But they seem to be very interested in CZ rifles and I can actually see the reason for this move because it's actually a very light rifle, compared to the others in its class. So good for paras jumping out of planes.











The CZ-805 BREN






Then you have these special RD security units whom are strictly operating the much rarer SIG-516, which is an excellent rifle right up there with the M4.






Which then makes us look at unit 888 or CTU-888 who's main objective is to secure the western region & western border with Libya and the southern border with Sudan, and to carry out raids on terrorist groups outside the Egyptian borders and these guys (which seem to be a highly trained and dedicated unit) are using an interesting, all-black AK of some type and I don't think it's just the standard AK-47 AKM but perhaps a special Maadi Misr AK variant. Sort of like the all-black Maadi Misr in the pic below.











Then what else you got?

ARX-160





All black.






M4 carbine (they also have stockpiles of M-16s)






SIG 552






MP-5A4






UMP






That's about it for high-powered MGs and SMGs, unless I missed some but I don't think so. The others are general purpose guns like the FN Minimi, RPK, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> The Algerians don't have a single firearm beyond the AK-47. Not even their police or their special forces units operate anything other than the original AK-47 AKM! That's more bizarre than anything else, considering their large and diverse (and relatively modernized) army.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the M134 Minigun.  I haven't seen a pic yet, though, but it's listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fine as long as they don't introduce any other caliber besides 7.62mm 5.56mm and 9mm. Everything we've seen so far is within these calibers while some, like the ARX-160 is even interchangeable between 7.62 and 5.56. If they start introducing calibers in the 4s or 6 or even 5.55 or others, then there's a problem with amo and it won't be as easy to make sure each unit has the right ammo.
> 
> Then you have the Egyptian police and besides the Scorpion EVO and the AR70/90, and the AK-103 along with their smoke grenade launchers (also shotguns with different types on non-lethal ammunition, rubber bullets etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Scorpion is looking like it's finding its way quite commonly within the special police units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from the rifles and nice, black police jeeps, they're also riding some pretty cool crotch rockets!  Not sure if those are Ninjas or what. Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had the CZ-805 BREN in use for a few years (which is a 7.62) and now they've introduced the CZ-807 Bren with the long barrel for 5.56 for these Paratroopers. But they seem to be very interested in CZ rifles and I can actually see the reason for this move because it's actually a very light rifle, compared to the others in its class. So good for paras jumping out of planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CZ-805 BREN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have these special RD security units whom are strictly operating the much rarer SIG-516, which is an excellent rifle right up there with the M4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which then makes us look at unit 888 or CTU-888 who's main objective is to secure the western region & western border with Libya and the southern border with Sudan, and to carry out raids on terrorist groups outside the Egyptian borders and these guys (which seem to be a highly trained and dedicated unit) are using an interesting, all-black AK of some type and I don't think it's just the standard AK-47 AKM but perhaps a special Maadi Misr AK variant. Sort of like the all-black Maadi Misr in the pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what else you got?
> 
> ARK-160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M4 carbine (they also have stockpiles of M-16s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIG 552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP-5A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it for high-powered MGs and SMGs, unless I missed some but I don't think so. The others are general purpose guns like the FN Minimi, RPK, etc.



The main problem with that many" choices" is training... and interportability...
Right now, having that many types of rifles is not really a problem, maybe for maintenance/parts etc... But what will happen when conflict arise and interportability is needed among soldiers who made all their trainings and service for years and years on few platforms and happen to switch...

So Why not choosing few rifles for specific tasks and make it under licence... Per exemple the CZ rifles could be used as a national one, they are willing to gve rights for it... or Scar or any other suitable candidate ... Masr should think about it...

The army even have QBZ... why..; just why...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey at least it's a discussion and others contributing besides @The SC and myself!



Not knocking that but some of it does seem a bit pie in the sky. Especially talk of aircraft carriers. A lot of us are still sceptical whether the Mistrals will actually be supported in a manner that allows it to be a proper amphibious capability rather than a metallic show pony.

Yes the lack of transparency isn't helping us see what future procurements are but the plans we know about don't comfort me either. Also the actual amphibious component appears to be light and donated from the Army rather than a Marine force. As of right now it looks like it will be a mix and match fleet of ships that have no business being outside of littoral waters, helicopters from two different sources, and an amphibious force of regular mechanised infantry the majority of whom are conscripts.

Whilst we both know that the difference between a littoral water Navy and a sea faring one isn't the surface combat vessels but the ability to logistically resupply and replenish at sea. Something we only have to aging ships for in Hayaleb and Shalateen.

I want to be wrong and hopefully by 2025 we see something different but as it stands that's what it looks like.

As for the M1 it's still a fine tank. Comparing it to the Merkava IV is a bit unfair since they're for completely different things.

The APS on the Merkava can not stop a kinetic penetrator from a smoothbore. It also emits RFs when in action that is susceptible to location (and then fires) by any En with competent Electronic Support capabilities. Also not a good place to be around if you're infantry.

Its primary use is against current Israeli threat perceptions, which is militia with AT munitions. As such that particular type will provide a greater challenge for Egyptian anti tank teams rather than for MBTs.

The A1 in Egyptian service does need an upgrade, but be careful about what you want. A tank killer? or an urban prowler?

If you want the latter then pursue greater protection whether that be passive or active. Throw on some CROWS. You'll have something that stands up well to atgm threats but is both heavier (entire Egyptian deployment plan into Sinai depends on bridges) and more taxing to operate given the increase in sensors (therefore work load and situational awareness interference).

If you want a better tank killer then invest in new generation of existing sights on the tank, get the commanders sight, and invest in the new generation of ammunition including DU penetrators.

As for the aging Russian farming equipment, it's being replaced by new Russian farming equipment (T-90S/K).




Gomig-21 said:


> M4 carbine (they also have stockpiles of M-16s)



That's a Canadian C8. The picture was taken in Hereford on the COS' visit to the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Frogman said:


> *the aging Russian farming equipment, it's being replaced by new Russian farming equipment (T-90S/K).*



Well... nice End...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Frogman said:


> Not knocking that but some of it does seem a bit pie in the sky. Especially talk of aircraft carriers. A lot of us are still sceptical whether the Mistrals will actually be supported in a manner that allows it to be a proper amphibious capability rather than a metallic show pony.
> 
> Yes the lack of transparency isn't helping us see what future procurements are but the plans we know about don't comfort me either. Also the actual amphibious component appears to be light and donated from the Army rather than a Marine force. As of right now it looks like it will be a mix and match fleet of ships that have no business being outside of littoral waters, helicopters from two different sources, and an amphibious force of regular mechanised infantry the majority of whom are conscripts.
> 
> Whilst we both know that the difference between a littoral water Navy and a sea faring one isn't the surface combat vessels but the ability to logistically resupply and replenish at sea. Something we only have to aging ships for in Hayaleb and Shalateen.
> 
> I want to be wrong and hopefully by 2025 we see something different but as it stands that's what it looks like.
> 
> As for the M1 it's still a fine tank. Comparing it to the Merkava IV is a bit unfair since they're for completely different things.
> 
> The APS on the Merkava can not stop a kinetic penetrator from a smoothbore. It also emits RFs when in action that is susceptible to location (and then fires) by any En with competent Electronic Support capabilities. Also not a good place to be around if you're infantry.
> 
> Its primary use is against current Israeli threat perceptions, which is militia with AT munitions. As such that particular type will provide a greater challenge for Egyptian anti tank teams rather than for MBTs.
> 
> The A1 in Egyptian service does need an upgrade, but be careful about what you want. A tank killer? or an urban prowler?
> 
> If you want the latter then pursue greater protection whether that be passive or active. Throw on some CROWS. You'll have something that stands up well to atgm threats but is both heavier (entire Egyptian deployment plan into Sinai depends on bridges) and more taxing to operate given the increase in sensors (therefore work load and situational awareness interference).
> 
> If you want a better tank killer then invest in new generation of existing sights on the tank, get the commanders sight, and invest in the new generation of ammunition including DU penetrators.
> 
> As for the aging Russian farming equipment, it's being replaced by new Russian farming equipment (T-90S/K).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a Canadian C8. The picture was taken in Hereford on the COS' visit to the UK.


I admit that looking back, the Aircraft carrier but was a tad unrealistic.

I believe that the Army needs a bit of shaking up, and for its size, it could be a competent expeditionary force. I hope that the two Mistrals don't turn out to be a massive waste of money like the LHD Algeria bought (like, who will Algeria invade?). However, for a defensive army,it is really really strong, so strong that it had me asking once, what are we protecting ourselves from?

It would be really good for the tanks to pursue the tank killer option rather than the urban warfare, because any commander that orders tanks into a city should be fired. The IFVs should be the ones for urban combat.

I believe that the Army must not accept too many conscripts unless in a total war scenario, whereby it is essential. Having them operate M1s and other heavy equipment brings me doubts as to how organised they will be when the nation calls. We must focus on a real and highly professional army that is willing to handle equipment professionally under extreme pressure. Of you took someone from the street and put him in the middle of a battle, I wouldn't bet that they would coordinate and operate professionally. And as for the conditioning needed to be able to do it, I wouldn't try it on the entire nation. Only the best of the best should get to drive the tanks and man the guns and go to war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Officially 15 *MIG-29M/M2/35 *delivered by the end of 2017
https://lenta.ru/news/2018/01/05/aircraft/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Yes the lack of transparency isn't helping us see what future procurements are but the plans we know about don't comfort me either. Also the actual amphibious component appears to be light and donated from the Army rather than a Marine force. As of right now it looks like it will be a mix and match fleet of ships that have no business being outside of littoral waters, helicopters from two different sources, and an amphibious force of regular mechanised infantry the majority of whom are conscripts.



While I agree with everything you said, the only problem I have is what other helicopter choice of the caliber of the Katran do they have to equip the Mistrals with? Nothing, if you think about it. The US took years to approve an additional 12 Apaches from 2009 and still restricted the Longbow radar and who knows what else? Look at the lethality that is coming with the Katrans. It's outstanding and I'm actually glad they bought the Alligators also as these helos might just put the Egyptian Apaches on 2nd tier. So that, I have no problem with. I wouldn't go near any of the Eurocopters or other choices and the only thing that comes close is the AH-Z1 Viper and even that will come with a pile of restriction, enough is enough with that. 



Frogman said:


> Whilst we both know that the difference between a littoral water Navy and a sea faring one isn't the surface combat vessels but the ability to logistically resupply and replenish at sea. Something we only have to aging ships for in Hayaleb and Shalateen.



Yep, that's what I was telling @Crocodile , both those ships aren't actual replenishing ships by definition since neither are oilers. People think the wish list is unrealistic, and that might be the case as far as procurement and operating cost and of course, large aircraft carriers but it's certainly not impractical for things like additional, much more capable replenishing ships. LHDs need considerable replenishment from supplies to ammo to fuel and all those 3 would need 2 separate ships per carrier if they want to do it the right way. So maybe they don't want to be sea-fairing and these ships will strictly be used for Egyptian territorial waters and they'll be within reach of the new naval bases and they're not interested in moving beyond that, although now, with the Egyptian troops in Eritrea and the Sudanese moving thousands of their troops to counter just that seems to be the ideal mission for one of these Mistrals to head on down there for a show of force, but only if it was fully and properly equipped.

And what the heck is El Shalateen doing in Morocco ATM? This is hardly a replenisher for a ship the size of a Mistral. Something for that would need to be in the 15,000 tonnes displacement category, not 7K.






I guess getting friendly with the Moroccans is only a good thing. Maybe this is a new chapter for better relations and more military cooperation between us and the Maghrebis.








Frogman said:


> and invest in the new generation of ammunition including DU penetrators.



That's a tough proposition. The US would never partner in such a venture and if others did, that would earn us yet another infraction but hey, at this point, what's the dif, right? Maybe it is wise to start looking at the T-90, despite the entire logistical disaster it presents, but you can see why the shifts are happening? Enough is enough of the "you can have the 50% version and you need to do this and that on top of it." That's getting old very fast.



Frogman said:


> As for the aging Russian farming equipment, it's being replaced by new Russian farming equipment (T-90S/K).



Tell me what alternative is there? You have 1130 M1A1's, 1,700+ M-60A1's and A3's, 500 T-62 and about 1,100 T-55/Ramses in storage. Where do you go if you want to improve and modernize your substantial tank fleet? We talked about the logistical nightmare but we overlooked the fact that they've been dealing with this logistical nightmare for 40 years. What's the difference now? The M1A2 is never coming to Egypt so do you look to the Germans for the Leopard? Or the Challenger? Brits would laugh at us, those snots!  The French Leclerc or the South Korean Black Panther might be options but it's too difficult of a political hurdle to muscle through and get 500 assembled in Egypt in a matter of 2 sit-down meetings like it worked out with the Russians and the T-90. So there are a lot of other consideration to take into account and instead of looking at it as "repeating the same mistakes," perhaps it was never a mistake to begin with? 

I look at it in the same way with the MiG-29/35. I see a supply of NEUTERED F-16s -- even the newer block 52s that have features that are not even usable, like the IFF sensors but primarily the BVRAAMs caps. Ok, so we screwed up and racked up all the infractions and the Israelis bitching about the AIM-120 & AIM-9X not withstanding, where is the F-16 platform going also? You said that about the MiG-29 but let's pose the same question for the venerable F-16, which in our case is not so venerable. So the MiG-35 coming with its slew of weapons actually makes it a much more powerful platform than any of the F-16s in the EAF. This is a cold, hard reality.

The French are only going to sell us 36 Rafales (we'd be lucky if the full and final number ever reaches 48, let alone more and we don't even know if the Meteor will actually be part of that package, while the Russians sold us 46 MiGs with every weapon that comes with it in one sitting! Including a helmet mounted sight (albeit the MiG HMS is not the greatest, it perfect for the R-73 so fine for now) but the French didn't and the Americans never will. This alignment makes 100% sense to me and I actually have come around completely when I've put all those factors together.

When you have purchase power and your weapons are not part of an aid package, you have much better leverage and as long as US supplies are through FMA sales, and western suppliers are strongly influenced by the US, you literally have no other choice. The MiG deal opens the door for a much wider and much stronger alternative and makes complete sense under the existing dynamics. Hopefully it creates a healthy and competitive balance of supplies between Russia and China when you add the staggering success of the Chinese UAV/UCAV procurement with all of that. 



Frogman said:


> That's a Canadian C8. The picture was taken in Hereford on the COS' visit to the UK.



Is it really? Interesting. Meh, Canadian copy of the M4.  The C7 & C8 are all identical copies of the M-16/AR-15/M4.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> While I agree with everything you said, the only problem I have is what other helicopter choice of the caliber of the Katran do they have to equip the Mistrals with? Nothing, if you think about it. The US took years to approve an additional 12 Apaches from 2009 and still restricted the Longbow radar and who knows what else? Look at the lethality that is coming with the Katrans. It's outstanding and I'm actually glad they bought the Alligators also as these helos might just put the Egyptian Apaches on 2nd tier. So that, I have no problem with. I wouldn't go near any of the Eurocopters or other choices and the only thing that comes close is the AH-Z1 Viper and even that will come with a pile of restriction, enough is enough with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I was telling @Crocodile , both those ships aren't actual replenishing ships by definition since neither are oilers. People think the wish list is unrealistic, and that might be the case as far as procurement and operating cost and of course, large aircraft carriers but it's certainly not impractical for things like additional, much more capable replenishing ships. LHDs need considerable replenishment from supplies to ammo to fuel and all those 3 would need 2 separate ships per carrier if they want to do it the right way. So maybe they don't want to be sea-fairing and these ships will strictly be used for Egyptian territorial waters and they'll be within reach of the new naval bases and they're not interested in moving beyond that, although now, with the Egyptian troops in Eritrea and the Sudanese moving thousands of their troops to counter just that seems to be the ideal mission for one of these Mistrals to head on down there for a show of force, but only if it was fully and properly equipped.
> 
> And what the heck is El Shalateen doing in Morocco ATM? This is hardly a replenisher for a ship the size of a Mistral. Something for that would need to be in the 15,000 tonnes displacement category, not 7K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess getting friendly with the Moroccans is only a good thing. Maybe this is a new chapter for better relations and more military cooperation between us and the Maghrebis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a tough proposition. The US would never partner in such a venture and if others did, that would earn us yet another infraction but hey, at this point, what's the dif, right? Maybe it is wise to start looking at the T-90, despite the entire logistical disaster it presents, but you can see why the shifts are happening? Enough is enough of the "you can have the 50% version and you need to do this and that on top of it." That's getting old very fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what alternative is there? You have 1130 M1A1's, 1,700+ M-60A1's and A3's, 500 T-62 and about 1,100 T-55/Ramses in storage. Where do you go if you want to improve and modernize your substantial tank fleet? We talked about the logistical nightmare but we overlooked the fact that they've been dealing with this logistical nightmare for 40 years. What's the difference now? The M1A2 is never coming to Egypt so do you look to the Germans for the Leopard? Or the Challenger? Brits would laugh at us, those snots!  The French Leclerc or the South Korean Black Panther might be options but it's too difficult of a political hurdle to muscle through and get 500 assembled in Egypt in a matter of 2 sit-down meetings like it worked out with the Russians and the T-90. So there are a lot of other consideration to take into account and instead of looking at it as "repeating the same mistakes," perhaps it was never a mistake to begin with?
> 
> I look at it in the same way with the MiG-29/35. I see a supply of NEUTERED F-16s -- even the newer block 52s that have features that are not even usable, like the IFF sensors but primarily the BVRAAMs caps. Ok, so we screwed up and racked up all the infractions and the Israelis bitching about the AIM-120 & AIM-9X not withstanding, where is the F-16 platform going also? You said that about the MiG-29 but let's pose the same question for the venerable F-16, which in our case is not so venerable. So the MiG-35 coming with its slew of weapons actually makes it a much more powerful platform than any of the F-16s in the EAF. This is a cold, hard reality.
> 
> The French are only going to sell us 36 Rafales (we'd be lucky if the full and final number ever reaches 48, let alone more and we don't even know if the Meteor will actually be part of that package, while the Russians sold us 46 MiGs with every weapon that comes with it in one sitting! Including a helmet mounted sight (albeit the MiG HMS is not the greatest, it perfect for the R-73 so fine for now) but the French didn't and the Americans never will. This alignment makes 100% sense to me and I actually have come around completely when I've put all those factors together.
> 
> When you have purchase power and your weapons are not part of an aid package, you have much better leverage and as long as US supplies are through FMA sales, and western suppliers are strongly influenced by the US, you literally have no other choice. The MiG deal opens the door for a much wider and much stronger alternative and makes complete sense under the existing dynamics. Hopefully it creates a healthy and competitive balance of supplies between Russia and China when you add the staggering success of the Chinese UAV/UCAV procurement with all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really? Interesting. Meh, Canadian copy of the M4.  The C7 & C8 are all identical copies of the M-16/AR-15/M4.


If the hurdle of neutered F-16s lies in America refusing to sell BVR missiles, then couldn't Egypt possibly buy them from, say, Turkey or some other Muslim country? Because the bulk of the air force, I believe, needs to be "equipped for the latest threats" as defence companies usually say. This gives us two choices; either we get the missile or we ditch the plane. Developing the missile ourselves is a lot less a pain in the neck, but still a pain. Might also be better than having our asses exposed to Israel.
To be honest, I really don't trust the Russian stuff. As a child I read about the serial engagements between the Israelis and the Syrians. In one scenario, all they had to do was bomb the MiGs in the ground, because they could not get them flying again. Russian aerospace industries are notorious for their bad customer services, especially regarding the spare parts. It would be wise to use the current deal as a test for the feasibility of having them, while ordering massive amounts of spares to be able to cover ourselves when in times of need.
Couldn't we order something like the FC-31, which was made specifically for F-35 rejects? A fifth gen aircraft after about 10 or 15 years might be available for is, but I hope we don't make the same mistake to buy from America again.
Also, we need those factories to be churning out equipment again, like in the good old days. This might be the perfect time to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> If the hurdle of neutered F-16s lies in America refusing to sell BVR missiles, then couldn't Egypt possibly buy them from, say, Turkey or some other Muslim country? Because the bulk of the air force, I believe, needs to be "equipped for the latest threats" as defence companies usually say. This gives us two choices; either we get the missile or we ditch the plane. Developing the missile ourselves is a lot less a pain in the neck, but still a pain. Might also be better than having our asses exposed to Israel.



I wish it was that simple. To add a BVR missile to the current Egyptian F-16s would be practically impossible without the source codes for the on-board FC computer system, and the software along with the radar would need a veritable upgrade in order for the missiles to work. This is all with using the American AIM-120, never mind another type of missile and under the current contract, in order not to create a violation of the agreement with the US, we would need their permission to do so. These are the tough conditions that come with this type of thing.

Somehow convincing the Americans to provide (even for just the 19 block 52s) the AIM-120 & 9X would be the best and easiest solution for that problem. Other than that, keep them limited to their current role and hope the MICA lives up to its reputation and the Meteor eventually comes. So at least there is the French BVR set up and maybe with the acquisition of the R-77 & 73, there can be a way to convince the US to provide the AIM-120 and 9X. You never know.



Mhmoud said:


> To be honest, I really don't trust the Russian stuff. As a child I read about the serial engagements between the Israelis and the Syrians. In one scenario, all they had to do was bomb the MiGs in the ground, because they could not get them flying again. Russian aerospace industries are notorious for their bad customer services, especially regarding the spare parts. It would be wise to use the current deal as a test for the feasibility of having them, while ordering massive amounts of spares to be able to cover ourselves when in times of need.



I know people say that about the Russian hardware, but I think that along with the R-27 and the rest of the munitions that platform is capable of shooting & dropping, it makes it a very lethal platform. It also opens the door for other possibilities if they decide the F-16 run is over.



Mhmoud said:


> Couldn't we order something like the FC-31, which was made specifically for F-35 rejects? A fifth gen aircraft after about 10 or 15 years might be available for is, but I hope we don't make the same mistake to buy from America again.



Sure, why not. I don't think it's critically important ATM to consider a 5th gen aircraft, but why not get in line for potentially one of the offerings from China or Russia, even in a small quantity since the prospect of getting into the western 5th generation is close to nil. When you're left with no other options, you have 2 choices - go with the alternative or do nothing. I prefer the former to the latter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> I wish it was that simple. To add a BVR missile to the current Egyptian F-16s would be practically impossible without the source codes for the on-board FC computer system, and the software along with the radar would need a veritable upgrade in order for the missiles to work. This is all with using the American AIM-120, never mind another type of missile and under the current contract, in order not to create a violation of the agreement with the US, we would need their permission to do so. These are the tough conditions that come with this type of thing.
> 
> Somehow convincing the Americans to provide (even for just the 19 block 52s) the AIM-120 & 9X would be the best and easiest solution for that problem. Other than that, keep them limited to their current role and hope the MICA lives up to its reputation and the Meteor eventually comes. So at least there is the French BVR set up and maybe with the acquisition of the R-77 & 73, there can be a way to convince the US to provide the AIM-120 and 9X. You never know.
> 
> 
> 
> I know people say that about the Russian hardware, but I think that along with the R-27 and the rest of the munitions that platform is capable of shooting & dropping, it makes it a very lethal platform. It also opens the door for other possibilities if they decide the F-16 run is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, why not. I don't think it's critically important ATM to consider a 5th gen aircraft, but why not get in line for potentially one of the offerings from China or Russia, even in a small quantity since the prospect of getting into the western 5th generation is close to nil. When you're left with no other options, you have 2 choices - go with the alternative or do nothing. I prefer the former to the latter.





Gomig-21 said:


> I wish it was that simple. To add a BVR missile to the current Egyptian F-16s would be practically impossible without the source codes for the on-board FC computer system, and the software along with the radar would need a veritable upgrade in order for the missiles to work. This is all with using the American AIM-120, never mind another type of missile and under the current contract, in order not to create a violation of the agreement with the US, we would need their permission to do so. These are the tough conditions that come with this type of thing.
> 
> Somehow convincing the Americans to provide (even for just the 19 block 52s) the AIM-120 & 9X would be the best and easiest solution for that problem. Other than that, keep them limited to their current role and hope the MICA lives up to its reputation and the Meteor eventually comes. So at least there is the French BVR set up and maybe with the acquisition of the R-77 & 73, there can be a way to convince the US to provide the AIM-120 and 9X. You never know.
> 
> 
> 
> I know people say that about the Russian hardware, but I think that along with the R-27 and the rest of the munitions that platform is capable of shooting & dropping, it makes it a very lethal platform. It also opens the door for other possibilities if they decide the F-16 run is over.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, why not. I don't think it's critically important ATM to consider a 5th gen aircraft, but why not get in line for potentially one of the offerings from China or Russia, even in a small quantity since the prospect of getting into the western 5th generation is close to nil. When you're left with no other options, you have 2 choices - go with the alternative or do nothing. I prefer the former to the latter.


Looking from another perspective, if AWACS was to support the planes, couldn't they somehow hide from enemy radars by flying through valleys until the AWACS tells them where to strike, then strike when getting close enough? It seems quite reasonable if Egypt has some top-of-the-line AWACS planes which is unlikely. But I'm guessing that any old AWACS could detect a forth gen plane, especially an F-15.
If we want to get creative, buying Turkish missiles for the Rafales with a likely agreement from France would also give a diversification in the sources of missiles, so if MICA and Meteor don't do their jobs we have another option. I'm also sure that France wouldn't mind if our Mirage 5s and 2000s turned even deadlier. They're already deadly enough with a good BVR capability, but to make them even better,which would require French support, would be theoretically even cheaper than buying more Rafales or even MiG-35s. 




Those planes are basically F-16s but without the limitation. It would be wise to buy some from countries in the gulf thinking of phasing it out, like Qatar (in exchange for easing the embargo) or the UAE for a price.
I also think that we should ask the US for the F-4 source codes. They're already old enough, and fitting them might give the engineers in some new startup the foundation for newer avionics. We could also 'comfiscate' some MiG-23s from Libya to see what is inside. Might give the companies some experience in integrating missiles or developing avionics or architecture. That would be a fine start.
I really don't see why the US would block the source codes of a plane 50 years old.
But you're right. Diversification is really important. The less suppliers, the more conditions.
If Egypt came upon an alliance with some gulf countries, could they put some of their planes in Egypt as well as their missiles, so an Egyptian pilot could man, say, an Emirati F-16, or is it somehow illegal under international law? It would be an excellent circumvention to the rules made by the supplier, as the Emiratis could choose where they put their planes and who could fly them, so it might be fine?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mhmoud said:


> Looking from another perspective, if AWACS was to support the planes, couldn't they somehow hide from enemy radars by flying through valleys until the AWACS tells them where to strike, then strike when getting close enough? It seems quite reasonable if Egypt has some top-of-the-line AWACS planes which is unlikely. But I'm guessing that any old AWACS could detect a forth gen plane, especially an F-15.
> If we want to get creative, buying Turkish missiles for the Rafales with a likely agreement from France would also give a diversification in the sources of missiles, so if MICA and Meteor don't do their jobs we have another option. I'm also sure that France wouldn't mind if our Mirage 5s and 2000s turned even deadlier. They're already deadly enough with a good BVR capability, but to make them even better,which would require French support, would be theoretically even cheaper than buying more Rafales or even MiG-35s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those planes are basically F-16s but without the limitation. It would be wise to buy some from countries in the gulf thinking of phasing it out, like Qatar (in exchange for easing the embargo) or the UAE for a price.
> I also think that we should ask the US for the F-4 source codes. They're already old enough, and fitting them might give the engineers in some new startup the foundation for newer avionics. We could also 'comfiscate' some MiG-23s from Libya to see what is inside. Might give the companies some experience in integrating missiles or developing avionics or architecture. That would be a fine start.
> I really don't see why the US would block the source codes of a plane 50 years old.
> But you're right. Diversification is really important. The less suppliers, the more conditions.
> If Egypt came upon an alliance with some gulf countries, could they put some of their planes in Egypt as well as their missiles, so an Egyptian pilot could man, say, an Emirati F-16, or is it somehow illegal under international law? It would be an excellent circumvention to the rules made by the supplier, as the Emiratis could choose where they put their planes and who could fly them, so it might be fine?



UAE choosed to upgrade them, and no other available on the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

HannibalBarca said:


> UAE choosed to upgrade them, and no other available on the market.


I thought Qatar was phasing their mirages out for the Rafales?
Eurofighter might also be a good option. Austria is replacing theirs with another platform due to high costs, while Italy is reportedly replacing them with F-35s. Might be a good option to snap them up before others do.

EDIT: eurofighter, not firefighter (autocorrect)


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mhmoud said:


> I thought Qatar was phasing their mirages out for the Rafales?
> Firefighter might also be a good option. Austria is replacing theirs with another platform due to high costs, while Italy is reportedly replacing them with F-35s. Might be a good option to snap them up before others do.


I don't think they will be sold... at least not in the near future. They are interesting platforms, and still capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> Looking from another perspective, if AWACS was to support the planes, couldn't they somehow hide from enemy radars by flying through valleys until the AWACS tells them where to strike, then strike when getting close enough? It seems quite reasonable if Egypt has some top-of-the-line AWACS planes which is unlikely. But I'm guessing that any old AWACS could detect a forth gen plane, especially an F-15.



They do operate 8 E-2C Hawkeyes for AWACS and so does the US Navy, so those are pretty decent, as a matter of fact, those are excellent platforms but it's hard to tell the level of effectiveness since AWACS technology is not as easy to level compared to fighters. But, that also presents that problem of interoperability with the Russian aircraft. If they're able to network everything then they should be fine, but there are other really good choices for AWACS out there and they have to consider making the Russian fighters as strong as possible if this is a new route they'll be going. A bunch of lethal MiGs won't have a strong bite if they're not operating with as much help as they can get.

Detecting stealth aircraft is a whole other ball game, and we don't really know how extensive the EAF has invested in SIGINT operations and what threat library they have on other aircraft (especially ones being operated in the region) and radars and even ships and all that stuff. So without knowing where they are as far as that is concerned, trying to detect stealth aircraft is on a whole other level. I'm guessing that the E-2Cs have an existing threat library that is constantly updated with information on new signals being picked up, but how extensive is it, is the question? How much does the US have a say in what information is being fed and used? What secure, coms caps do they have with other, out of link-16 networked aircraft? Not talking about the netwrok itself, but secure communications within and outside of that network for the other birds such as the MiGs. There's so much to consider.

If they were to introduce another platform, just think of how extensive the work would be to transfer the data that is already being operated by the E-2Cs to whatever they would get? It's a tremendous operation that would take years to finally catch up and work well beyond the capabilities that they currently have. 



Mhmoud said:


> If we want to get creative, buying Turkish missiles for the Rafales with a likely agreement from France would also give a diversification in the sources of missiles, so if MICA and Meteor don't do their jobs we have another option. I'm also sure that France wouldn't mind if our Mirage 5s and 2000s turned even deadlier. They're already deadly enough with a good BVR capability, but to make them even better,which would require French support, would be theoretically even cheaper than buying more Rafales or even MiG-35s.



I can see what you're saying but honestly, they're old. Heck the Mirage 2Ks (which there are only 18 of them; maybe less we don't know) are even older than the retired F-16 block 15 that is in the museum! Those were the first generation of Mirage 2K that were built by Dassault. The Mirage 5's are even older than the 2Ks.

I say it's time to put them all in a package deal to whomever country will buy them, with the understanding from the French to work with whomever buys them and for all 100 or so aircraft between all the models, work out a deal for an additional 24 Rafale F4s. Then you have 60 Rafales all together and that's equivalent to 200+ old Mirage V/2Ks.

If neither of those two scenarios work (selling the old/buying the new), the EAF will just have to keep using them and speed up the retirement process. We don't even know what their MLUs are at and if they've gone through them or what, but we know they are super old and time to move on.

All indications are that the EAF is beyond happy with the Rafale and it makes sense to stick with it and add to it. Whether that's possible or not is a whole other ball game.






_Rafale Pilot using the Fighter Sphere tablet. Sphere is an integrated Electronic Flight Bag (EFB) that greatly reduces pilot workload dealing with important but non-critical tasks during pre-flight and in flight. Photo: Dassault Aviation by P. Sagnes.
Given its role replacing Mirage 2000 variants currently in service, Rafale F4 will likely include weapon integration modifications to include new variants of air/air Mica, Scalp and the nuclear cruise missile ASMP-A (currently deployed exclusively on Mirage 2000N). However, due to the relatively short span of the program, it is likely to focus mainly on capabilities based on software and limited hardware upgrades.

Further, into the future, the program could introduce significant airframe changes, as part of the Rafale’s mid-life modifications. These upgrades could include cockpit redesign or introduction of low-observability modifications to better position this 4.5 generation fighter against modern and future fighters.

“The F4 standard will incorporate operational experience feedback and enable continuous improvement of the RAFALE to be maintained. It will reinforce the national skills and technological capabilities essential for preparing the development of the next generation of combat aircraft”, stated Eric Trappier, Chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation. “I am also delighted that the Defense Ministry underlines the need to continue with the acquisition of the Rafale, beyond the 4th tranche currently in production, in order primarily to meet the needs of the French Air Force,” Trappier added.

The Rafale entered service with the French Navy in 2004 and with the French Air Force in 2006. With more than 30,000 flight hours in operations, it has proven its worth in combat in Afghanistan, Libya, Mali, Iraq, and Syria. Beyond France (180 aircraft ordered) the Rafale was ordered by Egypt (24), Qatar (24) and India (32).

http://www.indiandefence.wiki/threads/next-gen-rafale-f4-to-fly-in-2023.2299/_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Mhmoud said:


> I thought Qatar was phasing their mirages out for the Rafales?
> Eurofighter might also be a good option. Austria is replacing theirs with another platform due to high costs, while Italy is reportedly replacing them with F-35s. Might be a good option to snap them up before others do.
> 
> EDIT: eurofighter, not firefighter (autocorrect)


Qatar has already ordered 24 EF Typhoon just recently..on top of 24 +12 Rafales and 36 F-15 QA.. just to keep you updated.. there are old and recent threads on this section about all the Qatari fighters deals deals..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

New batch of MRAPs to Egypt.. videos on Facebook and Twitter






There are two contracts, the first contract was on 762 armoured vehicles

The armed forces contracted a number of American MRAP armor from surplus US military stockpiles in late 2015, specifically on September 11, 2015. Within the Excess Defense Articles EDA program, the US military surplus to the allied and friendly countries, whether free or in return for a small amount of money to rationalize the expenses of the US military necessary to maintain this equipment in good technical storage.


The armoured vehicles are divided into several types:

* 400 armored CAIMAN CAT I

* 90 Armored RG-33L HAGA CAIMAN CAT I

* 260 RG-33 CAT II armored vehicle

* 12 Armored MAXXPRO MRV (dedicated to the rescue of damaged armor)

*** The armoured vehicles are in a very good technical condition like new because it is basically a surplus of US military stocks

http://dsca.mil/programs/excess-defense-articles-eda

This was the first deal.. now the new deliveries are from the second deal.. So Egypt will have more than a 1000 MRAPs now..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

How come no contract/deal is published by the US for this second contract... ... or maybe I didn't see it...
Are we sure that is not a second batch of the initial 700+ pcs?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The armoured vehicles are divided into several types:
> 
> * 400 armored CAIMAN CAT I
> 
> * 90 Armored RG-33L HAGA CAIMAN CAT I
> 
> * 260 RG-33 CAT II armored vehicle
> 
> * 12 Armored MAXXPRO MRV (dedicated to the rescue of damaged armor)
> 
> This was the first deal.. now the new deliveries are from the second deal.. So Egypt will have more than a 1000 MRAPs now..



Closer to 1,400, bro.

Caiman 






United States MRAP
CAT II (6x6)* 468*

RG-33 





United States MRAP
Total *450*
RG-33L *360*
HAGA *90 *

That's 1,368.
Add the 12 recovery vehicles for a total of *1,380.*

International MaxxPro 





United States MRAP Recovery Vehicle
MaxxPro MRV *12*

They have an insane amount of vehicles of all types. Even the Hummers, armored, mini ambulatory, utility etc. they have just under 4,000 of them.



HannibalBarca said:


> The main problem with that many" choices" is training... and interportability...
> Right now, having that many types of rifles is not really a problem, maybe for maintenance/parts etc... But what will happen when conflict arise and interportability is needed among soldiers who made all their trainings and service for years and years on few platforms and happen to switch...



Honestly, Barca, that shouldn't be a problem whatsoever. Because a properly trained soldier who has enough time behind an assault rifle and let's say has 3 years of experience using the basic AK-47 and has held and observed some of the other rifles like the SiG-552 or even the ARX-160, once you have that experience, it should take you no less than 30 seconds to recognize where the magazine release button is, where the safety switch is, the settings for semi and full and how to cock it. Done deal. Later you can sit and figure out how to take it apart and learn all the components assembly, sights mounting, cleaning etc. But until then, it you're a properly trained soldier, shouldn't be any problem to pick up an unfamiliar assault rifle and use it immediately and have complete use of it in less than 30 secs.

But I'm with you, though, there's just way too many, especially if some of them are almost identical such as the SIG-516 and the M4. Why have those 2 when they are practically the same copies of each other including caliber? Makes no sense.



HannibalBarca said:


> So Why not choosing few rifles for specific tasks and make it under licence... Per exemple the CZ rifles could be used as a national one, they are willing to gve rights for it... or Scar or any other suitable candidate ... Masr should think about it...
> 
> The army even have QBZ... why..; just why...



I think the QBZ95 was seen here and there and they might've just got a few from the Chinese or confiscated them from crunched or captured cretins, but I don't think it's officially used by any Egyptian units, is it?

Spiffed out Egyptian Air Force Beechcraft 1900C used for reconnassaince, intelligence and surveillance has been performing missions around and east of El Arish as the Egyptian Army has heavily stepped up anti terrorism missions in northern Sinai. Good news and about time.











Looks like it flew for several kilometers right along the Egyptian/Israeli border and security road.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> I think the QBZ95 was seen here and there and they might've just got a few from the Chinese or confiscated them from crunched or captured cretins, but I don't think it's officially used by any Egyptian units, is it?



No QBZ is used by terro, if that what you meant by cretins... I never heard of clandestin arms sells of QBZ either... so mostly bought or given by the Chinese gov... could even be made for testing... But I really hope they don't go for it...whatever the unit it is...


----------



## Hell NO

Gomig-21 said:


> Closer to 1,400, bro.
> 
> Caiman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States MRAP
> CAT II (6x6)* 468*
> 
> RG-33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States MRAP
> Total *450*
> RG-33L *360*
> HAGA *90 *
> 
> That's 1,368.
> Add the 12 recovery vehicles for a total of *1,380.*
> 
> International MaxxPro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States MRAP Recovery Vehicle
> MaxxPro MRV *12*
> 
> They have an insane amount of vehicles of all types. Even the Hummers, armored, mini ambulatory, utility etc. they have just under 4,000 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, Barca, that shouldn't be a problem whatsoever. Because a properly trained soldier who has enough time behind an assault rifle and let's say has 3 years of experience using the basic AK-47 and has held and observed some of the other rifles like the SiG-552 or even the ARX-160, once you have that experience, it should take you no less than 30 seconds to recognize where the magazine release button is, where the safety switch is, the settings for semi and full and how to cock it. Done deal. Later you can sit and figure out how to take it apart and learn all the components assembly, sights mounting, cleaning etc. But until then, it you're a properly trained soldier, shouldn't be any problem to pick up an unfamiliar assault rifle and use it immediately and have complete use of it in less than 30 secs.
> 
> But I'm with you, though, there's just way too many, especially if some of them are almost identical such as the SIG-516 and the M4. Why have those 2 when they are practically the same copies of each other including caliber? Makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the QBZ95 was seen here and there and they might've just got a few from the Chinese or confiscated them from crunched or captured cretins, but I don't think it's officially used by any Egyptian units, is it?
> 
> Spiffed out Egyptian Air Force Beechcraft 1900C used for reconnassaince, intelligence and surveillance has been performing missions around and east of El Arish as the Egyptian Army has heavily stepped up anti terrorism missions in northern Sinai. Good news and about time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it flew for several kilometers right along the Egyptian/Israeli border and security road.


Capabilities of beechcraft please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Hello there guys I'm New here, been reading this blog for few months now and thought to comment on how I'm a huge fan also I keep checking for new pages everyday .
I see the new Cz-87 in action (Hope I didn't say it wrong) I'm glad it was introduced, it's about time.
Furthermore, I wanted open a point for discussion, which is how the NCO spine is weak in terms of the fact that it isn't professional and was asking if there is any solution for this issue, my recommendation would be not allowing conscripts to join the NCO and not allowing conscripts to serve in Sinai, just keep them in areas such as cairo, Alexandria basically cities, and send the professionals to Sinai and border regions.
Also wanted to talk the fact that more effort should be used to assimilate the tribes in Sinai into the society and use informats to protect them since our intelligence gathering capabilities considering upcoming attacks don't seem to be good, hope y'all have a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> Hello there guys I'm New here, been reading this blog for few months now and thought to comment on how I'm a huge fan also I keep checking for new pages everyday .
> I see the new Cz-87 in action (Hope I didn't say it wrong) I'm glad it was introduced, it's about time.
> Furthermore, I wanted open a point for discussion, which is how the NCO spine is weak in terms of the fact that it isn't professional and was asking if there is any solution for this issue, my recommendation would be not allowing conscripts to join the NCO and not allowing conscripts to serve in Sinai, just keep them in areas such as cairo, Alexandria basically cities, and send the professionals to Sinai and border regions.
> Also wanted to talk the fact that more effort should be used to assimilate the tribes in Sinai into the society and use informats to protect them since our intelligence gathering capabilities considering upcoming attacks don't seem to be good, hope y'all have a good day.


Welcome,
And it's always a pleasure to welcome new interesting "thinking".

One thing for newcomers... do not let your thinking and opinion down... say it..;whatever the answers of the other side, with respect of course...


----------



## Harpcore_lover

HannibalBarca said:


> Welcome,
> And it's always a pleasure to welcome new interesting "thinking".
> 
> One thing for newcomers... do not let your thinking and opinion down... say it..;whatever the answers of the other side, with respect of course...







Thanks, btw have ya heard about the new Egyptian troops movement in eritrea near the sudanese border city of kasala.
The situation

The situation escalated very fast and dangerously too.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> Thanks, btw have ya heard about the new Egyptian troops movement in eritrea near the sudanese border city of kasala.
> The situation
> 
> The situation escalated very fast and dangerously too.


It happened few days ago... A simple Show of Power... other didn't liked it, and make it known to Cairo and that's it...


----------



## Harpcore_lover

HannibalBarca said:


> It happened few days ago... A simple Show of Power... other didn't liked it, and make it known to Cairo and that's it...



I think it's gonna escalate, turks in that base near sudan are close to home, Sudan shouldn't have done it.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> I think it's gonna escalate, turks in that base near sudan are close to home, Sudan shouldn't have done it.


No war will happen, since no one in the region could afford such escalation into war...
A diplomatic conflict could worsen with both sides...but they will be no war... for now.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

HannibalBarca said:


> No war will happen, since no one in the region could afford such escalation into war...
> A diplomatic conflict could worsen with both sides...but they will be no war... for now.


Yeah a war can be a kinda hard to Happen


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, I will indulge you one this one, Mr. Anti-Everything-Egypt Ceylal.
> Go ahead, tell me exactly what he's doing wrong that makes him lacking "good gun firing practice" whatever that means. I guess you meant good disciplined skills. So tell me what the former Egyptian Chief of Staff, a soldier for over 40 years is doing wrong while firing a fully automatic M4, which he probably has it set on semi in this instance. Let me help a little:
> 1) He has good posture and solid grip on the weapon.
> 2) He's shouldering it perfectly.
> 3) He's not using the sight which is fine when you want to blast away at a large target in close quarters.
> 4) He has his weight on his forward leg exactly like you're supposed to which is clearly evident by the effect of the recoil the weapon is having on that stance.
> 5) The only person who can give him a hard time is his wife who can yell at him for not wearing safety glasses to protect his eyes, but this is a grizzled old veteran; try telling any of these guys to wear safety glasses they'll laugh at you.
> So what is he doing wrong?
> 
> EAF F-16D block 32 #9405 from 242 TFB is heading for the runway for another training sortie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF F-16C block 32 #9507 from 242 TFB is heading for the runway for another training sortie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF F-16C block 40 #9971 from 272 TFB is taking off with a LANTIRN pod and a Mk. 82 bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF F-16C block 40 #9931 from 262 TFB buzzing at high speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF F-16A block 15 #9307 from 232 TFB is parked in a flightline on a hot day.
> Hard to tell if the Mirage 2Ks in the background are EAF or Hellenic AF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF F-16C block 40 #9925 from 262 TFB is flying alongside a sistership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF F-16D block 40 #9861 from 272 TFB GBU-12s on it's way to some verminical cretin crunching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF four-ship of F-16C block 40 with #9738 trailing the formation while flying over the the Egyptian coastline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retired EAF F-16D block 40 #9873 on display inside the EAF museum at Almaza AFB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hell NO  Trying to make you happy, my bro.
> @Frogman , these guys are using the Evo and SIG-552s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Navy Southern Fleet has been inaugurated and based and its headquarters are based out of Safaga naval base along with the establishment of the 2nd navy Special Forces Brigade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The work is moving along on the 3 new naval bases, Ras Banas Base near the Egyptian/Sudanese border, Garjoub Marine Base near Marsa Matrouh and the Eastern Port Said Maritime Base, which will be responsible for securing the Suez Canal and most likely operations at the new Mediterranean gas fields.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet pic of Egyptian Sea Sprite landing on a ship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armed EAF F-16s on presidential escort.


 The picture speaks volume..You too have never carried or handled a fire arm..If you did...you will notice it...


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> Hello there guys I'm New here, been reading this blog for few months now and thought to comment on how I'm a huge fan also I keep checking for new pages everyday .
> I see the new Cz-87 in action (Hope I didn't say it wrong) I'm glad it was introduced, it's about time.
> Furthermore, I wanted open a point for discussion, which is how the NCO spine is weak in terms of the fact that it isn't professional and was asking if there is any solution for this issue, my recommendation would be not allowing conscripts to join the NCO and not allowing conscripts to serve in Sinai, just keep them in areas such as cairo, Alexandria basically cities, and send the professionals to Sinai and border regions.
> Also wanted to talk the fact that more effort should be used to assimilate the tribes in Sinai into the society and use informats to protect them since our intelligence gathering capabilities considering upcoming attacks don't seem to be good, hope y'all have a good day.


*CZ-807*

*



*






Pakistan will make it too..here is a video when it was tested in Pakistan:





As far as Egypt is concerned, The company representative talks about the full transfer of manufacturing technology which is likely to comprise the same metal alloy..

Local manufacturing of huge numbers up to hundreds of thousands..


http://slovacky.denik.cz/podnikani/ceska-zbrojovka-se-chysta-vyrabet-v-egypte-utocne-pusky-i-pistole-30160214.html
http://nazory.e15.cz/rozhovory/zbra...e-i-federaly-rika-sef-ceske-zbrojovky-1331432
http://nazory.e15.cz/rozhovory/zbrane-z-uherskeho-brodu-zaujaly-americke-lovce-i-federaly-rika-sef-ceske-zbrojovky-1331432​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> *CZ-807*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. I'm a military enthusiast as well but my main experience, knowledge is mostly politics
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan will make it too..here is a video when it was tested in Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Egypt is concerned, The company representative talks about the full transfer of manufacturing technology which is likely to comprise the same metal alloy..
> 
> Local manufacturing of huge numbers up to hundreds of thousands..
> ​





The SC said:


> *CZ-807*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan will make it too..here is a video when it was tested in Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Egypt is concerned, The company representative talks about the full transfer of manufacturing technology which is likely to comprise the same metal alloy..
> 
> Local manufacturing of huge numbers up to hundreds of thousands..
> ​



Thanks man, I'm glad I got to join this blog


The SC said:


> *CZ-807*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan will make it too..here is a video when it was tested in Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Egypt is concerned, The company representative talks about the full transfer of manufacturing technology which is likely to comprise the same metal alloy..
> 
> Local manufacturing of huge numbers up to hundreds of thousands



Man using this blog is kinda confusing lol, aye they should make it more user friendly , btw did anyone here read the latest newyork times article.


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> No QBZ is used by terro, if that what you meant by cretins...



It's been seen several times. There's at least 2 pics of captured QBZs going back to early 2013. I'll try to find them. There's unique and rare Yugoslavian rifles that were seized from certain groups in Sina. Even the FN2000 was captured from cretins several times. There's all sorts of crap that these vermin bring in with them, some odd mixtures that you can probably track its source, that's why I rejoice when I see footage of a cretin crunching. Oui, cretins, vermins, coackroaches tous sont synomim pour terros.

Cretin in Sinai with an FN2000 equipped with a grenade luncher.













HannibalBarca said:


> But I really hope they don't go for it...whatever the unit it is...



They won't. You won't see any bullpup design find its way into the EAF.



Hell NO said:


> Capabilities of beechcraft please.



https://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/Beechcraft-Reconnaissance-Planes-for-Egypt-06904/

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...ssance-aircraft&catid=35:Aerospace&Itemid=107

Earlier Elint models with the canoe faring on the belly. 






Another pic in this link here: https://abpic.co.uk/pictures/operator/Egyptian Air Force

It looks like they're now operating ones that have newer, built-in ELINT hardware from all the antennas on the spine of the fuselage.








Harpcore_lover said:


> Hello there guys I'm New here, been reading this blog for few months now and thought to comment on how I'm a huge fan also I keep checking for new pages everyday .



Welcome. Nice to have more Egyptians participating. 



Ceylal said:


> The picture speaks volume..You too have never carried or handled a fire arm..If you did...you will notice it...



LOL! I guess when you have nothing, the best thing to do is pretend, right, Ceylal? 
I think we all see what speaks volumes in this case. I'll leave it at that.

Nice pic of UAE AT-802U, similar to the ones used by the EAF in cretin crunching ops in Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

@Gomig-21 , 
“When you have nothing “ are talking about Algeria that saved your asses twice, or you are talking about me?


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> @Gomig-21 ,
> “When you have nothing “ are talking about Algeria that saved your asses twice, or you are talking about me?


I highly doubt that Algeria actually saved our asses, I have nothing against Algeria but Algeria doesn't have any pivotal role I. The region, the algerian army is not so professional highly dependant on Russian weaponry as well. It can barely defend itself.No offence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Harpcore_lover said:


> I highly doubt that Algeria actually saved our asses, I have nothing against Algeria but Algeria doesn't have any pivotal role I. The region, the algerian army is not so professional highly dependant on Russian weaponry as well. It can barely defend itself.No offence.


Don’t make me laugh...later I will put 3 video’s where Egyptians generals that were on the Suez talked about the role of Algerian troops in Arabiya Alexandria axis..and what Algeria did bring to the table..If it wasn’t for our troops , Ariel Sharon would have been served coffee in Cairo, by Sadat..
For the professionalism of the troops, I don’t believe that the word exist in the Egyptian lexicon, so I don’t think the Egyptian Army is familiar with the term..
You all can have all the pan and spoon of the world, it doesn’t make you a chef!
Algerian army is a lot more sophisticated than the Egyptian Army, and it will take her years to catch up...
Amazing you talk about Russian hardware, while Egypt is begging the Russian.... ...And à look at her COS handling the rifle speaks volume of its preparedness and professionalism...


----------



## Amun

Harpcore_lover said:


> I highly doubt that Algeria actually saved our asses, I have nothing against Algeria but Algeria doesn't have any pivotal role I. The region, the algerian army is not so professional highly dependant on Russian weaponry as well. It can barely defend itself.No offence.



Welcome bro.
And please don’t feed the troll.....that person is trying to destroy this very amazing thread....just ignore him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Harpcore_lover said:


> I highly doubt that Algeria actually saved our asses, I have nothing against Algeria but Algeria doesn't have any pivotal role I. The region, the algerian army is not so professional highly dependant on Russian weaponry as well. It can barely defend itself.No offence.


شرموط جزائرى مش مستاهل تتكلم معاه , خدها عبرة الجزائريين و السودانيين و الفلسطنية شعوب حقيرة كارهة لمصر بالاخص كلاب السودان


----------



## Ceylal

mahatir said:


> شرموط جزائرى مش مستاهل تتكلم معاه , خدها عبرة الجزائريين و السودانيين و الفلسطنية شعوب حقيرة كارهة لمصر بالاخص كلاب السودان


Les soudanais vont vous baiser, comme l‘ont fait les Israeliens de 1948 ...à nos jours, la différence entre le passé, les Américains leur fournissaient les lubrifiants, maintenant vous vous endettez chez les khaleedjis pour la fournir...Les Soudanais et les Éthiopiens vont remodeler vos derrières...
Hamatir , Aka Sayf el Islam, aka shermout el haramayn, aka...too many PDF account to list, the chaggouff el boul ta3 échark el awsat, the eternal student,la fine bouche à la recherche d’une rectoplastie...I missed you..the mod should recognize that the forum’s ambiance without you.., is dull...at least with you, lies are substantiated with more lies, now you forced cool off period left us with a “copy and paste” geniuses...


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> Les soudanais vont vous baiser, comme l‘ont fait les Israeliens de 1948 ...à nos jours, la différence entre le passé, les Américains leur fournissaient les lubrifiants, maintenant vous vous endettez chez les khaleedjis pour la fournir...Les Soudanais et les Éthiopiens vont remodeler vos derrières...
> Hamatir , Aka Sayf el Islam, aka shermout el haramayn, aka...too many PDF account to list, the chaggouff el boul ta3 échark el awsat, the eternal student,la fine bouche à la recherche d’une rectoplastie...I missed you..the mod should recognize that the forum’s ambiance without you.., is dull...at least with you, lies are substantiated with more lies, now you forced cool off period left us with a “copy and paste” geniuses...


Yeah Sudanese are just backstabbers sure Algeria did something in you Kippur but not significant I highly doubt they even had a single casualty which hence proves the fact that their contribution to the war effort was minimal.



mahatir said:


> شرموط جزائرى مش مستاهل تتكلم معاه , خدها عبرة الجزائريين و السودانيين و الفلسطنية شعوب حقيرة كارهة لمصر بالاخص كلاب السودان


Mt3rfsh leh
Inferiority complex masalan


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> @Gomig-21 ,
> “When you have nothing “ are talking about Algeria that saved your asses twice, or you are talking about me?



You know very well I'm talking about you and your lame attempt at deflecting you inability to support your silly comment about the former Egyptian Chief of Staff blasting away with the C8. Now you think you're trying to tweak the discussion away from that -- because you have nothing -- by trying to make it a personal thing with me and that didn't work either and now trying to make it sound like an attack on Algeria loool. Classic silliness. 

Ok, so you have nothing to counter my 5 points about the shooting stance and discipline and all that, fine. Just a I expected anyway and like @Amun said, it goes without saying that one should never feed a troll, but I'm gonna make an exception in your case because I want to nip this Algeria BS in the behind once and for all. After this post you'll never be able to bring it up again like you have been for a while because when you do, people can always refer to this post to put you back in your place.

According to the great Lieutenant General Saad El Shazly, in the October war of 1973 (which started on October 6th and lasted through October 25th) these are all the military units that Egypt deployed.

Egyptian Forces in the battle.

Air Force
- 400 combat aircraft 
- 70 transport aircraft
- 140 helicopters
Air Defenese
- 150 SAM battalions
- 2,500 anti-aircraft guns
Navy
- 12 submarines M5 destroyers
- 3 frigates
- 12 submarine chasers
- 17 OSA and KOMAR class missile patrol boats
- 30 SHERSHEN and p-6 motor-torpedo boats
- 14 minesweapers
- 14 landing craft
Combat forces
- 19 infantry brigades
- 8 mechanized brigades
- 10 armored brigades
- 3 airborne brigades
- 1 amphibious brigade
- 1 R-17E SSM brigade
- 1,700 tanks
- 2,500 armored vehicles
- 2,000 artillery units
- 1,500 anti-tank guns
- 700 ATGM
- 2500 recoilless launchers and RPG's

What did Algeria supply:

Algeria
- 1 MiG-21 squadron
- 1 MiG-17 squadron
- 1 Su-7 squadron
- 1 Armored brigade

While Shazly praised the effort, he ranked the Iraqi contributions as the BEST and most helpful and especially the Iraqi Hunters. He said their pilots were the best of the Arabs because of their experience, their bravery and their training. Egyptian pilots, for the majority of them, were basically young and newbies with under 2000 flight hours while the Iraqis and Israeli pilots had over 4000 hours and were much more experienced and trained. He said (and I quote his exact comment) "I pay particular tribute to the Iraqi Hunter pilots for the daring and skill of their anti-tank strikes in Sinai. They swiftly gained such a reputation that our field commanders, calling for air support, would frequently ask for the Iraqi squadron." 

I quote Shazly's comment about the Algerian forces: "Its 3 squadrons arrived in Egypt through October 9-11. The armored brigade arrived on October 17. Apart from this military support, Algeria deposited $200 million with the Soviet Union in the first days of November to finance Egyptian and Syrian arms purchases. (GHQ was ordered to prepare hundred-million-dollar list of needs.)"

He also said that Algeria sent the one armored division without being asked which is very admirable.

That's it. While it's certainly admirable and all us Egyptians are grateful for all the support, from Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Algeria, Libya, Morocco, and Tunisia, let's not get carried away with the saving our asses fantasy, ok habibi?



Harpcore_lover said:


> Egyptian troops movement in eritrea near the sudanese border city of kasala.



Excellent move. Send the cavalry and project whatever power is necessary to send a message. I have absolutely no problem with what they did and I actually would be even more aggressive about it. Do whatever it takes to send a message that our national security is not something to be toyed with and that we will act in whatever way is necessary to protect that security. Enough of the shenanigans that these "outside" elements are trying to do. There will be consequences to those kinds of things. For their sake, let's hope they get the message.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Amun said:


> Welcome bro.
> And please don’t feed the troll.....that person is trying to destroy this very amazing thread....just ignore him.





Gomig-21 said:


> You know very well I'm talking about you and your lame attempt at deflecting you inability to support your silly comment about the former Egyptian Chief of Staff blasting away with the C8. Now you think you're trying to tweak the discussion away from that -- because you have nothing -- by trying to make it a personal thing with me and that didn't work either and now trying to make it sound like an attack on Algeria loool. Classic silliness.
> 
> Ok, so you have nothing to counter my 5 points about the shooting stance and discipline and all that, fine. Just a I expected anyway and like @Amun said, it goes without saying that one should never feed a troll, but I'm gonna make an exception in your case because I want to nip this Algeria BS in the behind once and for all. After this post you'll never be able to bring it up again like you have been for a while because when you do, people can always refer to this post to put you back in your place.
> 
> According to the great Lieutenant General Saad El Shazly, in the October war of 1973 (which started on October 6th and lasted through October 25th) these are all the military units that Egypt deployed.
> 
> Egyptian Forces in the battle.
> 
> Air Force
> - 400 combat aircraft
> - 70 transport aircraft
> - 140 helicopters
> Air Defenese
> - 150 SAM battalions
> - 2,500 anti-aircraft guns
> Navy
> - 12 submarines M5 destroyers
> - 3 frigates
> - 12 submarine chasers
> - 17 OSA and KOMAR class missile patrol boats
> - 30 SHERSHEN and p-6 motor-torpedo boats
> - 14 minesweapers
> - 14 landing craft
> Combat forces
> - 19 infantry brigades
> - 8 mechanized brigades
> - 10 armored brigades
> - 3 airborne brigades
> - 1 amphibious brigade
> - 1 R-17E SSM brigade
> - 1,700 tanks
> - 2,500 armored vehicles
> - 2,000 artillery units
> - 1,500 anti-tank guns
> - 700 ATGM
> - 2500 recoilless launchers and RPG's
> 
> What did Algeria supply:
> 
> Algeria
> - 1 MiG-21 squadron
> - 1 MiG-17 squadron
> - 1 Su-7 squadron
> - 1 Armored brigade
> 
> While Shazly praised the effort, he ranked the Iraqi contributions as the BEST and most helpful and especially the Iraqi Hunters. He said their pilots were the best of the Arabs because of their experience, their bravery and their training. Egyptian pilots, for the majority of them, were basically young and newbies with under 2000 flight hours while the Iraqis and Israeli pilots had over 4000 hours and were much more experienced and trained. He said (and I quote his exact comment) "I pay particular tribute to the Iraqi Hunter pilots for the daring and skill of their anti-tank strikes in Sinai. They swiftly gained such a reputation that our field commanders, calling for air support, would frequently ask for the Iraqi squadron."
> 
> I quote Shazly's comment about the Algerian forces: "Its 3 squadrons arrived in Egypt through October 9-11. The armored brigade arrived on October 17. Apart from this military support, Algeria deposited $200 million with the Soviet Union in the first days of November to finance Egyptian and Syrian arms purchases. (GHQ was ordered to prepare hundred-million-dollar list of needs.)"
> 
> He also said that Algeria sent the one armored division without being asked which is very admirable.
> 
> That's it. While it's certainly admirable and all us Egyptians are grateful for all the support, from Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Algeria, Libya, Morocco, and Tunisia, let's not get carried away with the saving our asses fantasy, ok habibi?
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent move. Send the cavalry and project whatever power is necessary to send a message. I have absolutely no problem with what they did and I actually would be even more aggressive about it. Do whatever it takes to send a message that our national security is not something to be toyed with and that we will act in whatever way is necessary to protect that security. Enough of the shenanigans that these "outside" elements are trying to do. There will be consequences to those kinds of things. For their sake, let's hope they get the message.


I'm not being Racist but Sudan needs a show of power, we should send our jets flying over Khartoum few times just to show them who is the boss, it's a stand off and Goddamit it's the time we show them what we are capable of.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> I'm not being Racist but Sudan needs a show of power, we should send our jets flying over Khartoum few times just to show them who is the boss, it's a stand off and Goddamit it's the time we show them what we are capable of.


That's will be an act of war... And like I said... NO one is ready for that neither need it to happen in the region... They all have too much to lose if smthing like that happen...


----------



## Harpcore_lover

HannibalBarca said:


> That's will be an act of war... And like I said... NO one is ready for that neither need it to happen in the region... They all have too much to lose if smthing like that happen...



Not really. Bashir is wanted in the international court.
He is hated by everyone around him.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> Not really. Bashir is wanted in the international court.
> He is hated by everyone around him.


That' snot the problem... Bachir is not the sudanese ppl... SO if War is declared both will activate the ideological war sys... therefore will push ppl into... kill or be killed... Take or be taken... etc...
if a coup happen before hand..;then that's another story... But as any stories..;they should never be taken as granted...


----------



## Harpcore_lover

HannibalBarca said:


> That' snot the problem... Bachir is not the sudanese ppl... SO if War is declared both will activate the ideological war sys... therefore will push ppl into... kill or be killed... Take or be taken... etc...
> if a coup happen before hand..;then that's another story... But as any stories..;they should never be taken as granted...


We ain't gonna bomb them just move some f-16s over Khartoum if they shot it down it could be an act of war


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> We ain't gonna bomb them just move some f-16s over Khartoum if they shot it down it could be an act of war


So... let's do it in the other side...
What if Israel, Turkey or any country aorund Egypt..send their armed fighters jets turning around Cairo... and all of egypt freely... without greenlight to do so ?
How Egypt should react?


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> this very amazing thread



It's a great thread I agree. The one sticky thread in the Arab Defense Forum with the most views and replies and obvious interest and doesn't have a single like or thumbs up on it.  Why is that, you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

If the last few years have taught us anything, it's that if you do not act like a wolf when it comes to foreign affairs, you'd be devoured by other wolves. Whatever the sorry state of affairs our foreign policy was under Mubarak it was definitely nothing of the sort. And look where that got us, huddled behind our borders passively waiting for the wolves to come to us. The good news is that this is starting to change but we need to do more. Starting by sending powerful messages to our southern neighbors, The "I can snatch you from your own palace and turn you in to the Hague" or "You start messing with my Nile, I just might mess with your very existence as a country" kinds of messages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

HannibalBarca said:


> So... let's do it in the other side...
> What if Israel, Turkey or any country aorund Egypt..send their armed fighters jets turning around Cairo... and all of egypt freely... without greenlight to do so ?
> How Egypt should react?



These countries, they ain't sudan, Sudan ain't only extremely weak, they are claiming egyptian lands, supporting the Ethiopian plans for the dam, I'm sure it's kinda understandable especially that we have friends in the UN that would kind work on lowering the hit


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> You know very well I'm talking about you and your lame attempt at deflecting you inability to support your silly comment about the former Egyptian Chief of Staff blasting away with the C8. Now you think you're trying to tweak the discussion away from that -- because you have nothing -- by trying to make it a personal thing with me and that didn't work either and now trying to make it sound like an attack on Algeria loool. Classic silliness.
> 
> Ok, so you have nothing to counter my 5 points about the shooting stance and discipline and all that, fine. Just a I expected anyway and like @Amun said, it goes without saying that one should never feed a troll, but I'm gonna make an exception in your case because I want to nip this Algeria BS in the behind once and for all. After this post you'll never be able to bring it up again like you have been for a while because when you do, people can always refer to this post to put you back in your place.
> 
> According to the great Lieutenant General Saad El Shazly, in the October war of 1973 (which started on October 6th and lasted through October 25th) these are all the military units that Egypt deployed.
> 
> Egyptian Forces in the battle.
> 
> Air Force
> - 400 combat aircraft
> - 70 transport aircraft
> - 140 helicopters
> Air Defenese
> - 150 SAM battalions
> - 2,500 anti-aircraft guns
> Navy
> - 12 submarines M5 destroyers
> - 3 frigates
> - 12 submarine chasers
> - 17 OSA and KOMAR class missile patrol boats
> - 30 SHERSHEN and p-6 motor-torpedo boats
> - 14 minesweapers
> - 14 landing craft
> Combat forces
> - 19 infantry brigades
> - 8 mechanized brigades
> - 10 armored brigades
> - 3 airborne brigades
> - 1 amphibious brigade
> - 1 R-17E SSM brigade
> - 1,700 tanks
> - 2,500 armored vehicles
> - 2,000 artillery units
> - 1,500 anti-tank guns
> - 700 ATGM
> - 2500 recoilless launchers and RPG's
> 
> What did Algeria supply:
> 
> Algeria
> - 1 MiG-21 squadron
> - 1 MiG-17 squadron
> - 1 Su-7 squadron
> - 1 Armored brigade
> 
> While Shazly praised the effort, he ranked the Iraqi contributions as the BEST and most helpful and especially the Iraqi Hunters. He said their pilots were the best of the Arabs because of their experience, their bravery and their training. Egyptian pilots, for the majority of them, were basically young and newbies with under 2000 flight hours while the Iraqis and Israeli pilots had over 4000 hours and were much more experienced and trained. He said (and I quote his exact comment) "I pay particular tribute to the Iraqi Hunter pilots for the daring and skill of their anti-tank strikes in Sinai. They swiftly gained such a reputation that our field commanders, calling for air support, would frequently ask for the Iraqi squadron."
> 
> I quote Shazly's comment about the Algerian forces: "Its 3 squadrons arrived in Egypt through October 9-11. The armored brigade arrived on October 17. Apart from this military support, Algeria deposited $200 million with the Soviet Union in the first days of November to finance Egyptian and Syrian arms purchases. (GHQ was ordered to prepare hundred-million-dollar list of needs.)"
> 
> He also said that Algeria sent the one armored division without being asked which is very admirable.
> 
> That's it. While it's certainly admirable and all us Egyptians are grateful for all the support, from Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Algeria, Libya, Morocco, and Tunisia, let's not get carried away with the saving our asses fantasy, ok habibi?
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent move. Send the cavalry and project whatever power is necessary to send a message. I have absolutely no problem with what they did and I actually would be even more aggressive about it. Do whatever it takes to send a message that our national security is not something to be toyed with and that we will act in whatever way is necessary to protect that security. Enough of the shenanigans that these "outside" elements are trying to do. There will be consequences to those kinds of things. For their sake, let's hope they get the message.


Tonite, I will post 3 video’s a co-production of Egypt and Algeria and you all keyboard soldiers will see by yourselves the extent of the Algerian contribution to the Suez wars, in manpower, equipment, and especially the role of the Algerian soldiers in stopping cold the Ariel Sharon onslaught who’s tank brigade was completely destroyed including the troops that were protecting it, the downing of a US C5 galaxy and the damage of two others...It was the Sharon *** whipping by the Algerian troops that brought the Israelis to the négociation table...Your forces were laminated , surrounded and starved to death... and the one that weren’t surrounded were victory parading in Cairo, not knowing that Sharon was parading with his troops in the déversoir..
And to this, the Egyptian Army hasn’t learned one damn thing after all the molestation she suffered from Israelis troops.


----------



## Amun

Ceylal said:


> Tonite, I will post 3 video’s a co-production of Egypt and Algeria and you all keyboard soldiers will see by yourselves the extent of the Algerian contribution to the Suez wars, in manpower, equipment, and especially the role of the Algerian soldiers in stopping cold the Ariel Sharon onslaught who’s tank brigade was completely destroyed including the troops that were protecting it, the downing of a US C5 galaxy and the damage of two others...It was the Sharon *** whipping by the Algerian troops that brought the Israelis to the négociation table...Your forces were laminated , surrounded and starved to death... and the one that weren’t surrounded were victory parading in Cairo, not knowing that Sharon was parading with his troops in the déversoir..
> And to this, the Egyptian Army hasn’t learned one damn thing after all the molestation she suffered from Israelis troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


>


Well you all were accepted the Sadat and Mubarak propaganda blind you to the real facts..like I said, as always..it is the Algerian forces that pushed Israel to sit at the négociation table...not your army..who was obliterated by the IDF...
You have never learned how to fight, nor have the know how or the stamina to fight a war...Even to this day, nobody comprehend how an army of almost à million soldiers, armed to the teeth can even control a portion of her territory...Sinai is almost no man land to your forces as the territories along the Lybian border..So grow up and face the reality that your army is as capable as the Saudi one.


----------



## Crocodile

Ceylal said:


> Sinai is almost no man land to your forces as the territories along the Lybian border..So grow up and face the reality that your army is as capable as the Saudi one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian army 2018*






1973

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> Well you all were accepted the Sadat and Mubarak propaganda blind you to the real facts..like I said, as always..it is the Algerian forces that pushed Israel to sit at the négociation table...not your army..who was obliterated by the IDF...
> You have never learned how to fight, nor have the know how or the stamina to fight a war...Even to this day, nobody comprehend how an army of almost à million soldiers, armed to the teeth can even control a portion of her territory...Sinai is almost no man land to your forces as the territories along the Lybian border..So grow up and face the reality that your army is as capable as the Saudi one.



You seriously have an issue bruv, their Severe infertility complex, damn aye you are so butthurt for nothing lol, it's hilarious yet very sad



Harpcore_lover said:


> You seriously have an issue bruv, this** Severe infertility complex, damn aye you are so butthurt for nothing lol, it's hilarious yet very sad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> 1973



That's such a great video lol. Every time someone posts it I get a huge kick out of the one-eyed bandit and his extremely arrogant cockiness, bringing journalists to the Barlev line and showing off and then telling them if he was to chose between Egyptian diplomatic demands or Egyptian fire, he would chose our fire...well...guess what? LOLOL! Not only did he get his wish LOL, his rear-end and ultimate demise was lit up by that Egyptian fire! 

BTW, bro, did you know that the one-eyed bandit (Moshe Dayan in case anyone reading this hasn't figured that out yet) was actually on the western bank of the canal on October 20th or roughly around that date and an Egyptian crew in a Mi-8 flew right over him and his band of thugs and they dropped (by hand, mind you) a napalm bomb that missed him by about 50 yards? There's a book I'll have to find it where there are actually colored pictures of that event as he had his body guards with him and of course, journalists since he always had to parade anything he could and show it off and a pic of the helicopter buzzing about 100 meters above them, the orange explosion of the hand-dropped bomb in the background of palm trees and such and him ducking down on the ground and the look on his face of ultimate fright was almost the best thing ever loooool. To bad those martyrs missed that SOB because the helo was shot down about a kilometer up since it penetrated the entire Israeli pocket and it was basically a one-way mission for those heroes and it would've been great had they scored and it landed directly on his bald head. But what courage and bravery to attempt something like that, on a criminal who thought he would prefer Egyptian fire over Egyptian diplomacy lol. 



Amun said:


>



Of course he didn't post anything, just as I expected, since it's "tomorrow morning" now here in the US lol, just like he couldn't bring anything about his phantom/pretend criticism of the Chief of Staff blasting away with the C8. Tab3an mafeesh haga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Harpcore_lover said:


> You seriously have an issue bruv, their Severe infertility complex, damn aye you are so butthurt for nothing lol, it's hilarious yet very sad


Do not make laugh, we are pure bread, if there is an infertility complex, it is Egyptians not Amazigh..


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> Tonite, I will post 3 video’s a co-production of Egypt and Algeria and you all keyboard soldiers will see by yourselves the extent of the Algerian contribution to the Suez wars, in manpower, equipment,



Pay attention, I already listed it to you.



Ceylal said:


> and especially the role of the Algerian soldiers in stopping cold the Ariel Sharon onslaught who’s tank brigade was completely destroyed including the troops that were protecting it,



Sharon was battered and stopped from moving north to the rear of the 2nd Army by the EGYPTIAN 150th and 182nd parachute brigade supported by the 21st and 16th Egyptian Armored divisions from the 2nd Army. Please don't bring any fantasies of phantom happenings to people who's studied and know all the details of this war.



Ceylal said:


> It was the Sharon *** whipping by the Algerian troops that brought the Israelis to the négociation table...



LOL! 3 squadrons that stayed grounded for the most part of the war and 1 armored brigade did all this fantasy? Ok...lol



Ceylal said:


> Your forces were laminated , surrounded and starved to death...



Go back and watch the 2nd video in @The SC 's last post and Elazar said about the 3rd army and the state they were in. Refresh your memory. The only things being laminated here are your classic fantasy posts.

Better yet, here's his comment minute 6:10 of the 2nd video:
_
"As for the third army, in spite of our encircling them they resisted and advanced to occupy in fact a wider area of land at the east. Thus we cannot say we defeated or conquered them." David Elazar_

Laminate that.



Ceylal said:


> and the one that weren’t surrounded were victory parading in Cairo, not knowing that Sharon was parading with his troops in the déversoir..



Complete nonsense, as this is getting childishly absurd.



Ceylal said:


> And to this, the Egyptian Army hasn’t learned one damn thing after all the molestation she suffered from Israelis troops.



The only molestation happening here are at all your fantasies. Try to get a grip.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL! 3 squadrons that stayed grounded for the most part of the war and 1 armored brigade did all this fantasy? Ok...lol


True, but the difference is they had teeth and they carried the missions that were assigned to the them with success. They kept Cairo and the industrial zone of Helouan safe from the israeli aircraft..



Gomig-21 said:


> Sharon was battered and stopped from moving north to the rear of the 2nd Army by the EGYPTIAN 150th and 182nd parachute brigade supported by the 21st and 16th Egyptian Armored divisions from the 2nd Army. Please don't bring any fantasies of phantom happenings to people who's studied and know all the details of this war.


Sharon was not battered, your army was surrounded and starved to death, and the reminder of your forces were parading in Cairo for an elusive victory, not knowing that Ariel was dancing the two steps in the deversoir. It was the Algerian 8BB tank brigade that stopped him cold on his trail and suffered severe losses. lost his tank brigade and over 700 hundred of his troops, the best of Israel.



Gomig-21 said:


> Pay attention, I already listed it to you.


You listed what Egypt government let you know..They were squadron of light bombers Il 28, they were batteries Sams that downed the US C5 galaxy and damaged to other ones...They were long range field guns that covered your retreats..in fact the actual Algerian COS was manning one of the batteries
Algeria's losses were almost inexistant comparing to yours ant to the Israelis, they lost one mig 17 to the Egyptians anti aircraft guns with the pilot killed (same thing happened to the north Korean migs)and one badly hit by the Israelis but the pilot managed to bring it back and landed safely.
I have just posted the said video's..enjoy!


----------



## Human One

The Egyptian Air Force’s first three Rafale DMs, 9251 (c/n DM01, pictured), 9252 (c/n DM02) and 9253 (c/n DM03), handed over in July 2015 were previously allocated to the French Air Force as 8352, B353 and B354, resplectively.

http://aviadejavu.ru/Site/Crafts/Craft32381.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Egyptian made "Temsah" Mine Resistant Ambush Protected Vehicle (MRAP)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Mhmoud said:


> I believe that the Army needs a bit of shaking up, and for its size, it could be a competent expeditionary force.



Agree. But much of that size is swallowed by the Military Region system. Few units are actually prepared [organisationally] to deploy abroad. 



Mhmoud said:


> (like, who will Algeria invade?)



No one. But it makes some sense for the Algerians. They have a 1000km coastline with a limited number of Naval bases but lots of depth to cover. 

Their capability is targeted inward rather than outward. As such the Beni Abbas is quite different to the Mistrals.



Mhmoud said:


> It would be really good for the tanks to pursue the tank killer option rather than the urban warfare, because any commander that orders tanks into a city should be fired. The IFVs should be the ones for urban combat.



There's not much that can replace a tank in any field. They are essential in both urban and desert environments. You just need to know how to use them.



Mhmoud said:


> I believe that the Army must not accept too many conscripts unless in a total war scenario, whereby it is essential. Having them operate M1s and other heavy equipment brings me doubts as to how organised they will be



Only so much of the Egyptian reserves are actually of any use. Last book I read on the October war put a figure of 100,000 usable conscripts out of a half million reserves. 



Mhmoud said:


> We must focus on a real and highly professional army that is willing to handle equipment professionally under extreme pressure.



Problem with an entirely professional force for Egypt is cost. Conscripts are poorly paid, housed, and have little benefits. Regulars would require fat better accommodation, pay, and pensions.

I would much rather see a partial professionalization of the force [especially ground close combat roles] and a change in the way we process and train conscripts. 



Gomig-21 said:


> While I agree with everything you said, the only problem I have is what other helicopter choice of the caliber of the Katran do they have to equip the Mistrals with? Nothing



My objection isn't to the helicopter type. It is the mixing of the fleet. I would not talk down a Russian alternative to a Western utility/ASW helicopter. They may be less capable but it would make far more sense than the Katran and THE NH-90.



Gomig-21 said:


> So maybe they don't want to be sea-fairing and these ships will strictly be used for Egyptian territorial waters and they'll be within reach of the new naval bases and they're not interested in moving beyond that



Then it will be a show pony rather than a serious capability. It's that simple. 



Gomig-21 said:


> The US would never partner in such a venture and if others did, that would earn us yet another infraction but hey, at this point, what's the dif, right?



I doubt there are any restrictions on using our own ammunition for MBTs. At this point its just an excuse. There has been very little (none actually) indigenous work on M60A3 and T - XX series tanks. Both of which we have had for decades with zero strings attached to them.



Gomig-21 said:


> Tell me what alternative is there?



I'm not entirely convinced there was a need for a new MBT. Was there any justification for jumping from 105/115mm guns to 125mm? Is there a need for heavy armour in mechanised formations? 

The tanks that are being replaced were primarily fire support platforms rather than MBTs. Would something like a Stryker/IFV force been more suitable?



Gomig-21 said:


> Brits would laugh at us, those snots!



We don't make tanks anymore :'(



Gomig-21 said:


> The C7 & C8 are all identical copies of the M-16/AR-15/M4.



Better tho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Frogman said:


> Agree. But much of that size is swallowed by the Military Region system. Few units are actually prepared [organisationally] to deploy abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> No one. But it makes some sense for the Algerians. They have a 1000km coastline with a limited number of Naval bases but lots of depth to cover.
> 
> Their capability is targeted inward rather than outward. As such the Beni Abbas is quite different to the Mistrals.
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much that can replace a tank in any field. They are essential in both urban and desert environments. You just need to know how to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Only so much of the Egyptian reserves are actually of any use. Last book I read on the October war put a figure of 100,000 usable conscripts out of a half million reserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with an entirely professional force for Egypt is cost. Conscripts are poorly paid, housed, and have little benefits. Regulars would require fat better accommodation, pay, and pensions.
> 
> I would much rather see a partial professionalization of the force [especially ground close combat roles] and a change in the way we process and train conscripts.
> 
> 
> 
> My objection isn't to the helicopter type. It is the mixing of the fleet. I would not talk down a Russian alternative to a Western utility/ASW helicopter. They may be less capable but it would make far more sense than the Katran and THE NH-90.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it will be a show pony rather than a serious capability. It's that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt there are any restrictions on using our own ammunition for MBTs. At this point its just an excuse. There has been very little (none actually) indigenous work on M60A3 and T - XX series tanks. Both of which we have had for decades with zero strings attached to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced there was a need for a new MBT. Was there any justification for jumping from 105/115mm guns to 125mm? Is there a need for heavy armour in mechanised formations?
> 
> The tanks that are being replaced were primarily fire support platforms rather than MBTs. Would something like a Stryker/IFV force been more suitable?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't make tanks anymore :'(
> 
> 
> 
> Better tho


Already the army is partially professional, it has 40% of it made by volunteers, 60% of conscripts we can say half of them are basically slave labor.
We can't do anything more regarding this cause of low GDP, we manufacture a large portion of our equipment and that costs money. As far as I'm comes to power projection I can pretty much see our paratroopers or thunderbolt units preforming very well abroad. Btw have any one heard about the mega projects we signed with the iraqi government with millions of dollars? We will be building schools, hospitals and training the army and police.
I see us might be making a military base there which is just gonna be a stab in ankara's back, we will be in their backyard


----------



## Gomig-21

RDF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahatir

Harpcore_lover said:


> Already the army is partially professional, it has 40% of it made by volunteers, 60% of conscripts we can say half of them are basically slave labor.
> We can't do anything more regarding this cause of low GDP, we manufacture a large portion of our equipment and that costs money. As far as I'm comes to power projection I can pretty much see our paratroopers or thunderbolt units preforming very well abroad. Btw have any one heard about the mega projects we signed with the iraqi government with millions of dollars? We will be building schools, hospitals and training the army and police.
> I see us might be making a military base there which is just gonna be a stab in ankara's back, we will be in their backyard



The real enemy is Sudan .


----------



## Harpcore_lover

mahatir said:


> The real enemy is Sudan .


Yeah actually that's kinda right, but you know to kill the snake you gotta just separate the head

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Sudan isn't an enemy Omar Al-Kalb is.



Mhmoud said:


> Sudan isn't an enemy Omar Al-Kalb is.


Sorry, meant to say Al Bashir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Mhmoud said:


> Sudan isn't an enemy Omar Al-Kalb is.
> 
> 
> Sorry, meant to say Al Bashir.


Not only that guy, people who vote for him are our enemies as well.


----------



## Mhmoud

Harpcore_lover said:


> Not only that guy, people who vote for him are our enemies as well.


Nobody votes for him. He's a dictator.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Mhmoud said:


> Nobody votes for him.


He can't just win elections if no one ain't voting for him


----------



## Mhmoud

Harpcore_lover said:


> He can't just win elections if no one ain't voting for him


You can win elections when there is no other candidate, and you can also win when you choose the percentage of votes that voted for you. Like how Putin once won 148% of the votes in a constituency. It's all a lie.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Mhmoud said:


> You can win elections when there is no other candidate, and you can also win when you choose the percentage of votes that voted for you. Like how Putin once won 148% of the votes in a constituency. It's all a lie.


Sure can't really be proved tho


----------



## Mhmoud

Harpcore_lover said:


> Sure can't really be proved tho


It is pretty clear that Sudan isn't a democracy. Ask anybody.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> He can't just win elections if no one ain't voting for him


Mubarak made 80-85%... in elections...for decades...
Does that mean... the number is true?

Ben Ali...made 89%-95%...
And so on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

HannibalBarca said:


> Mubarak made 80-85%... in elections...for decades...
> Does that mean... the number is true?
> 
> Ben Ali...made 89%-95%...
> And so on...


A percentage of it is rigged


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


>


Reconnaissance?



Harpcore_lover said:


> Reconnaissance?


Btw how old are y'all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> Reconnaissance?



I believe so. I think there's like 9 or 10 of them and I believe a couple of them are equipped with recon equipment and are used in ELINT roles as well and the others perform other simpler duties.



Harpcore_lover said:


> Btw how old are y'all



19...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> I believe so. I think there's like 9 or 10 of them and I believe a couple of them are equipped with recon equipment and are used in ELINT roles as well and the others perform other simpler duties.
> 
> 
> 
> 19...


That's cool I think they are a bit out dated tho, I'm 18 I'm a college freshman lol, fucking hate college already

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Harpcore_lover said:


> That's cool I think they are a bit out dated tho, I'm 18 I'm a college freshman lol, fucking hate college already



dakhalt gam3et eh 3ashan tekraha men el awel keda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

MICA said:


> dakhalt gam3et eh 3ashan tekraha men el awel keda


Saydala


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF Rafale conducting buddy-buddy refueling training and qualifications with a L'armee de l'air Rafale.
They should be able to do this on their own soon as well as with the MiG-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953253140169666560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> That's cool I think they are a bit out dated tho, I'm 18 I'm a college freshman lol, fucking hate college already



I was just kidding, BTW. I was 19 years old back in 1987 lol.  
I was waiting to see if any of the others would jump all over that but no one did and maybe I should've kept playing it all along?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> I was just kidding, BTW. I was 19 years old back in 1987 lol.
> I was waiting to see if any of the others would jump all over that but no one did and maybe I should've kept playing it all along?


I'm surprised, but thanks for being honest.
You know that some of our troops in eriteria are dressed as the eriterian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> I'm surprised, but thanks for being honest.
> You know that some of our troops in eriteria are dressed as the eriterian army



I'm afraid to ask why you're surprised!  Yeah, my mind tries to be much younger than my body. Most of the time it's asking too much of it and the body is cursing back at the mind telling it to chill out.

BTW, when you signed up, did you mean to write your username as Hardcore_lover and made a mistake or was that on purpose?

Also, regarding our troops dressed as Eritrean army presents an interesting thought since article 48 of the Geneva Convention prohibits enemy combatants to dress in the enemy's uniform except for extenuating circumstances, and in this case, Eritrea is not the enemy but a friendly/ally so it presents a very interesting dynamic as to how that sits in relation to the rules of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm afraid to ask why you're surprised!  Yeah, my mind tries to be much younger than my body. Most of the time it's asking too much of it and the body is cursing back at the mind telling it to chill out.
> 
> BTW, when you signed up, did you mean to write your username as Hardcore_lover and made a mistake or was that on purpose?
> 
> Also, regarding our troops dressed as Eritrean army presents an interesting thought since article 48 of the Geneva Convention prohibits enemy combatants to dress in the enemy's uniform except for extenuating circumstances, and in this case, Eritrea is not the enemy but a friendly/ally so it presents a very interesting dynamic as to how that sits in relation to the rules of war.





Gomig-21 said:


> I'm afraid to ask why you're surprised!  Yeah, my mind tries to be much younger than my body. Most of the time it's asking too much of it and the body is cursing back at the mind telling it to chill out.
> 
> BTW, when you signed up, did you mean to write your username as Hardcore_lover and made a mistake or was that on purpose?
> 
> Also, regarding our troops dressed as Eritrean army presents an interesting thought since article 48 of the Geneva Convention prohibits enemy combatants to dress in the enemy's uniform except for extenuating circumstances, and in this case, Eritrea is not the enemy but a friendly/ally so it presents a very interesting dynamic as to how that sits in relation to the rules of war.


That harpcore name thing is just a pun, it's a funny name, regarding that eriteria-sudan thing I think the Egyptian operations there are gonna be covert, extremely secretive there but that's not so likely cause we need to do a show of power which is totally opposite to what should happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I was just kidding, BTW. I was 19 years old back in 1987 lol.
> I was waiting to see if any of the others would jump all over that but no one did and maybe I should've kept playing it all along?


I was laughing and let you play..

Another thing I have noticed after you talked about the points showing on the thread.. I think I found out the answer..it has to do with the points (likes) for the first post of the thread.. I guess as it goes beyond 10 or so points it will show.. ask some friends to put their likes there and we should see..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I was laughing and let you play..
> 
> Another thing I have noticed after you talked about the points showing on the thread.. I think I found out the answer..it has to do with the points (likes) for the first post of the thread.. I guess as it goes beyond 10 or so points it will show.. ask some friends to put their likes there and we should see..



That's because you're such a classy fella, SC bro! 

I've already given my like to @Amir_Pharaoh 's first post of the thread a while back, it's up to 5 ATM. Let's get at least 5 more likes from the rest you guys and see if that works.

BTW, interesting developments in the south of El Arish and Sheikh Zweid city offensive that has taken place in the last week or so with today's activities which include the EAF flying F-16s in that area. Fascinating stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> That's because you're such a classy fella, SC bro!
> 
> I've already given my like to @Amir_Pharaoh 's first post of the thread a while back, it's up to 5 ATM. Let's get at least 5 more likes from the rest you guys and see if that works.
> 
> BTW, interesting developments in the south of El Arish and Sheikh Zweid city offensive that has taken place in the last week or so with today's activities which include the EAF flying F-16s in that area. Fascinating stuff.


We should end this situation in Sinai, quickly I fear it's scaring the investors


----------



## Frogman

Harpcore_lover said:


> Already the army is partially professional, it has 40% of it made by volunteers, 60% of conscripts we can say half of them are basically slave labor.



I'm not sure where you have got that statistic from but either way it doesn't convey the top heavy nature of the Armed Forces.

Volunteers are Officers and NCOs. In a Infantry Platoon of 30 troops there are five professional soldiers (3 Corporals, 1 Sjt, and 1 Lt).

Beyond that Officers are caught up in Coy command positions (Cpt - Major) and for the most part are not involved in combat unless something has gone wrong. Beyond that is Staff appointments.

It's a conscript Army lead by volunteers. The only part that is fully professional is Army Special Forces, although the support personnel attached to them are conscripts.



Harpcore_lover said:


> We can't do anything more regarding this cause of low GDP,



Not convinced it would have a major effect on budget constraints, especially in a time of greatly increased Defence spending. The Thunderbolt and Paras are several thousand strong, that would be the place to start.



Harpcore_lover said:


> I can pretty much see our paratroopers or thunderbolt units preforming very well abroad



They have preformed poorly in the Sinai. What makes you believe they will fair any better in an environment that is likely to be far more complex?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Another thing I have noticed after you talked about the points showing on the thread.. I think I found out the answer..it has to do with the points (likes) for the first post of the thread.. I guess as it goes beyond 10 or so points it will show.. ask some friends to put their likes there and we should see..



Yaaay, you were right, my bro. The first post now has 8 likes which suddenly gave this sticky thread 8 thumbs up in the sticky thread section of the Arab Defense Forum. Funny how that worked like that.



Harpcore_lover said:


> We should end this situation in Sinai, quickly I fear it's scaring the investors



Luckily it's mostly confined to the northeast section and really centered around El Arish. They've done a good job in the main tourist areas. It looks like They're currently making a big push to clean house which has been a much needed effort from a while ago. Let's just hope they don't pop up somewhere else. This type of war is very difficult to not only fight, but to win.



Frogman said:


> They have preformed poorly in the Sinai. What makes you believe they will fair any better in an environment that is likely to be far more complex?



Looks like they've finally taken check points setups and tactics a bit more seriously. Not sure how much Chinese JABSCO protective barriers will help, but it's a start and too bad it took many hits and deaths for them to experience before they finally realized something drastic needed to be done. I'm still dumbfounded at the Blackhawk hit. The carelessness that went into that entire visit was abysmal considering the personnel involved in that visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Frogman said:


> I'm not sure where you have got that statistic from but either way it doesn't convey the top heavy nature of the Armed Forces.
> 
> Volunteers are Officers and NCOs. In a Infantry Platoon of 30 troops there are five professional soldiers (3 Corporals, 1 Sjt, and 1 Lt).
> 
> Beyond that Officers are caught up in Coy command positions (Cpt - Major) and for the most part are not involved in combat unless something has gone wrong. Beyond that is Staff appointments.
> 
> It's a conscript Army lead by volunteers. The only part that is fully professional is Army Special Forces, although the support personnel attached to them are conscripts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not convinced it would have a major effect on budget constraints, especially in a time of greatly increased Defence spending. The Thunderbolt and Paras are several thousand strong, that would be the place to start.
> 
> 
> 
> They have preformed poorly in the Sinai. What makes you believe they will fair any better in an environment that is likely to be far more complex?



Yeah well the statistics I got were majorly from the internet regarding the percentage of volunteers, Wikipedia pardon me if it was inaccurate .

what I meant is more money and more time should be spent on the conscripts, more training courses on how to handle and fire their weapons, better gearing, better helmets and stuff like that, that's where the money comes.

The thunderbolts and paratroopers are sure professional, not as professional as their American or isreali counterparts but if you look at Afghanistan or iraq, unconventional warfare needs time, money and sharing experience.

I highly doubt our paratroopers we will be ever deployed against an enemy which uses unconventional warfare or gurilla tactics, assuming they will be deployed against unconventional armies, we been training with the ruskies and exchanging experience, taking some experience of them from their deployment in Syria.

I would say they would be deployed against a conventional army, they are well trained for that since they are professionals or include some. 

Moreover the army needs to decrease it's numbers and start relying more on conscripts since that's how modern day armies work, isrealis started implementing such a plan already.

I'm sorry if this reply is long but I have one more thing to say, more money should be also used to fix the Weak NCO spine that we have, not only that I even think conscripts shouldn't be allowed to even take NCO positions, it doesn't make any sense.

Furthermore, one more thing regarding Sinai is that I think we should use planes as the A-10 thunderbolts or the flying tank su-25s since they are used in close support, the su-25 preformed magnificently in Syria.



Gomig-21 said:


> Yaaay, you were right, my bro. The first post now has 8 likes which suddenly gave this sticky thread 8 thumbs up in the sticky thread section of the Arab Defense Forum. Funny how that worked like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily it's mostly confined to the northeast section and really centered around El Arish. They've done a good job in the main tourist areas. It looks like They're currently making a big push to clean house which has been a much needed effort from a while ago. Let's just hope they don't pop up somewhere else. This type of war is very difficult to not only fight, but to win.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they've finally taken check points setups and tactics a bit more seriously. Not sure how much Chinese JABSCO protective barriers will help, but it's a start and too bad it took many hits and deaths for them to experience before they finally realized something drastic needed to be done. I'm still dumbfounded at the Blackhawk hit. The carelessness that went into that entire visit was abysmal considering the personnel involved in that visit.



Well I'm glad you mentioned that visit, the minister of defence and the minister of interior both were almost killed, having their helicopter hit while both of them were three in an unofficial visit means that we have a fox in the henhouse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The Octagon*
But not just that.. it is a whole military city inside the New Capital with the Octagon as its center..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> *The Octagon*
> But not just that.. it a whole military city inside the New Capital with the Octagon as its center..



Thanks for these great images, may I ask you to reply to what I said tho, I hope I ain't bothering I'm just super curious about what do ya think regarding what I said, thanks


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> Thanks for these great images, may I ask you to reply to what I said tho, I hope I ain't bothering I'm just super curious about what do ya think regarding what I said, thanks


What did you say? where? when? can you provide a post number, so I can reply.. or to make it simpler.. just repeat what you have said, and I shall answer you..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Another thing I have noticed after you talked about the points showing on the thread.. I think I found out the answer..it has to do with the points (likes) for the first post of the thread.. I guess as it goes beyond 10 or so points it will show.. ask some friends to put their likes there and we should see..



Hey it's up to 10 likes now my bro!  Good call by you. The more likes the first post of this thread gets the more popular it will be on search engines and the more members will join and the more interesting and informative the thread will be. Keep liking the first post fellas.



The SC said:


> The Octagon



That's not influenced by the Pentagon, is it? 



The SC said:


>



What a monster project! How many millions of tons of concrete and rebar? @Crocodile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

You don't see the 5's that often, with their very unique color scheme. It seems like they maintain them pretty well and keep them flying and ready for ops which is pretty good. How the EAF has kept flying the MiG-21 for all those decades is something also. It says a lot about the readiness and maintenance logistics level of the EAF, especially when taking on several types of platforms from all these different sources. The new challenge will now be on the two jets that have dual engines. The Rafale not so much because of the SNECMA setup on those and the ease of working on that engine without having to take it out of the aircraft, but the MiG-35 will certainly be a bit more of a challenge as it relates to maintenance and overhauls. 






Nice look at the beautiful VIP Blackhawk.






Sherpa with the police units is a very sweet looking vehicle.






Same with the Jeeps. This guy is geared up to the max and ready for a fight. Nice AK-103






They even have Dodge RAM trucks. I am partial to Fords myself. 






Loaded ARX-160 with the short barrel. I actually think this rifle is a better choice than the Barretta AR70/90 for the police units.











Even though it seems like a huge gun, size-wise it's less cumbersome than the 70/90

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey it's up to 10 likes now my bro!  Good call by you. The more likes the first post of this thread gets the more popular it will be on search engines and the more members will join and the more interesting and informative the thread will be. Keep liking the first post fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not influenced by the Pentagon, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> What a monster project! How many millions of tons of concrete and rebar? @Crocodile


I don't think it was influenced by the Pentagon.. even the geometry is different..this is an Octagon
Do you remember when President Sisi visited the Russian Defence ministry headquarters and CI4..and how much he was impressed! I think he was the only foreign personality who was allowed there..So all this outside architecture is just like a curtain wall to the highly sophisticated and advanced systems it will contain..Further more the choice of architecture with a pure Egyptian signature is very unique as well as the fact that multi-angular structures sustain hits much better than traditional building structures.. I am quite sure you know this..but it is good to know for others not familiar with structural engineering and design.. 
As a practical example; When The pentagon was hit in the 9/11 attacks, only the part that was hit sustained damage, the rest was not affected..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> What did you say? where? when? can you provide a post number, so I can reply.. or to make it simpler.. just repeat what you have said, and I shall answer you..


Thanks it's a just the page before this one


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> Thanks it's a just the page before this one


Sorry buddy..but i do not see any post on that page addressing me.. so do you want me to respond to?


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> Sorry buddy..but i do not see any post on that page addressing me.. so do you want me to respond to?


My bad, I'm very sorry I just thought you were frogman, but hey I would like to hear your opinion as well, me and frogman were debating the professionalism of the army on page 286.


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> My bad, I'm very sorry I just thought you were frogman, but hey I would like to hear your opinion as well, me and frogman were debating the professionalism of the army on page 286.


There is nothing to debate about it.. the Egyptian armed forces became highly professional since the October 73 war..as far as modern time is concerned.. for history sake the Pharaohs' armies were some of the most professional in ancient times..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF Rafale conducting buddy-buddy refueling training and qualifications with a L'armee de l'air Rafale.
> They should be able to do this on their own soon as well as with the MiG-35s.


Why use another fighter for refueling? Why not a tanker? Whats the use of this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

SipahSalar said:


> Why use another fighter for refueling? Why not a tanker? Whats the use of this?


When you don't have to use a tanker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

SipahSalar said:


> Why use another fighter for refueling? Why not a tanker? Whats the use of this?



Harpcore is right but there are other reasons as well. You don't send a tanker into a hot zone where there's a high A2A threat if refueling is needed. Also tankers don't fly very fast obviously, so in dire and emergency situations, you can send out a jet to reach another that is dangerously low on fuel to give it enough to return to base. That was a common thing that Egyptian pilots ran into during the war of attrition and the October War. The MiG-21 had enough fuel for 20-25 minutes in military power and many would run out of fuel prior to returning to base and would have to either land on roads or abandon the aircraft. 

During a time of war, the buddy/buddy refueling system is likely to be more valuable than a tanker, especially when you're fighting a neighboring country and not a distant one. The latter would need a tanker for sure, and the EAF should certainly invest in that. Maybe a couple of Il-78s or even modified C-130s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> When you don't have to use a tanker.



This is what we need. First test flight of the Il-78M-90A tanker in Russia. Look at all the gadgets on it. FLIR pod and DIRCM suite and possible missile approach warning system. This thing can carry a lot of fuel but the question would be if it can deploy a boom for the F-16s and not just a drogue chute.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> This thing can carry a lot of fuel but the question would be if it can deploy a boom for the F-16s and not just a drogue chute.


It cannot. Pakistan operates four Il-78's and our F-16's still don't have air refueling capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

SipahSalar said:


> It cannot. Pakistan operates four Il-78's and our F-16's still don't have air refueling capability.



It's a shame, really, and goes to show why you see almost all modern aircraft equipped with refueling probes now. It seems like a much easier process than aircraft equipped with access panels behind the pilot with fuel covers to take on a boom. That process just seems so much more difficult for both, the fighter pilots and the boom operators as compared to probes and chutes.

Not much room for error between the canopy and the vertical stabilizer, especially on D models.












Although Block 50's and up can have their conformal fuel tanks modified with a refueling probe to take care of that issue.






Egypt can have in-flight refueling for it's Mirage 2K,s Rafales and MiG-35s but the bulk of its workhorse platform in the F-16s, it doesn't have that luxury just like Pakistan. We should figure something out together.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> We should figure something out together.


One solution is to get Airbus A330 MRTT. It has both boom refueling and the drogue method. At about $250 million per plane, our cash strapped air force can't afford it. But Egypt should certainly go for it because it has a much larger number of F-16's. It can refuel Egyptian F-16's, Mig 35's and Rafales. Win-win

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Harpcore_lover

SipahSalar said:


> One solution is to get Airbus A330 MRTT. It has both boom refueling and the drogue method. At about $250 million per plane, our cash strapped air force can't afford it. But Egypt should certainly go for it because it has a much larger number of F-16's. It can refuel Egyptian F-16's, Mig 35's and Rafales. Win-win



Maybe the new casas bought from Airbus are gonna be fitted into air refueling capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

SipahSalar said:


> One solution is to get Airbus A330 MRTT. It has both boom refueling and the drogue method. At about $250 million per plane, our cash strapped air force can't afford it. But Egypt should certainly go for it because it has a much larger number of F-16's. It can refuel Egyptian F-16's, Mig 35's and Rafales. Win-win



Well we got excited for about 10 minutes when that photo of the A400M in Egyptian colors was released, only to be short-lived after realizing almost immediately that it was photoshopped. So I think if the EAF is having a tough time acquiring the A400M even though they looked into possibly buying half a dozen of them back in 2015, and now looking at the A330 MRTT -- although an excellent choice -- might be a bit of a stretch.

There's also the issue that I think both our countries are facing and that is approving the sale of these super-long range aircraft that would certainly enhance both, Pakistan's and Egypt's capabilities to extend their military range substantially. This was a huge no-no by the Russians back in the day when they refused to sell Egypt any long-range bombers because of Israel. I think the same line of precautionary thinking by the US, Europe and even Russia is still being played out.

I think the EAF is about as stretched out financially as can be with all the MiGs, Rafales and Ka-52s it has purchased in the last couple of years, not to mention S-300 and all kinds of other stuff so I think we've probably reached our limit and are in the same position you're in. They still need to arm the Mistrals and they're spending a lot of money on the 3 new naval and air bases. A lot of loot being spent!

A recent tweet from @Frogman 's twitter account.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955073042232815621

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> My bad, I'm very sorry I just thought you were frogman, but hey I would like to hear your opinion as well, me and frogman were debating the professionalism of the army on page 286.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

BTW, anyone notice anything a bit unusual about that video of the F-16 splitting away and doing a barrel roll?
I'll give you a hint: the two pilots saluting vs the plane turning.


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like they've finally taken check points setups and tactics a bit more seriously. Not sure how much Chinese JABSCO protective barriers will help, but it's a start and too bad it took many hits and deaths for them to experience before they finally realized something drastic needed to be done. I'm still dumbfounded at the Blackhawk hit. The carelessness that went into that entire visit was abysmal considering the personnel involved in that visit.



It's a bit like putting the cart before the horse. There was every incentive to focus on these things six years ago. Also notice how some new tactics may be introduced but are still undermined by a lack of basic soldiering skills and poor opsec/parsec.

The Chinese knock off HESCO barriers work well. They're what everybody who knows what they're doing uses. Case in point the MFO positions are all set up with them. We had the expertise on our own ground but never took advantage of that.



Harpcore_lover said:


> what I meant is more money and more time should be spent on the conscripts, more training courses on how to handle and fire their weapons, better gearing, better helmets and stuff like that, that's where the money comes.



The entirety of the basic training and personal kit needs an overhaul. You will find no argument from me there. 



Harpcore_lover said:


> The thunderbolts and paratroopers are sure professional, not as professional as their American or isreali counterparts but if you look at Afghanistan or iraq, unconventional warfare needs time, money and sharing experience.



Sorry if I wasn't clear. I used the word professional in its strictest sense. Meaning that this is their job. 

While I understand the it takes time argument it has been six years and we are still seeing the same mistakes being made now. The problem isn't time in my opinion, it's a lack of basic soldiering skills and tactical incompetence. 

A properly trained rifleman will have basic skills that are transferable to any environment. 



Harpcore_lover said:


> I highly doubt our paratroopers we will be ever deployed against an enemy which uses unconventional warfare or gurilla tactics, assuming they will be deployed against unconventional armies, we been training with the ruskies and exchanging experience, taking some experience of them from their deployment in Syria.
> 
> I would say they would be deployed against a conventional army, they are well trained for that since they are professionals or include some.



The Paratroopers are a conscript force too. 

Without Airborne artillery, mortars, and support equipment they'll likely get chewed up as they did in the initial air assaults of 1973 beyond the Bar Lev line. 




Harpcore_lover said:


> I'm sorry if this reply is long but I have one more thing to say, more money should be also used to fix the Weak NCO spine that we have, not only that I even think conscripts shouldn't be allowed to even take NCO positions, it doesn't make any sense.



That's unlikely to happen given how much the Officer corps dominates the Armed Forces. They will not give up their grasp on power and knowledge unless they're forced to.



Harpcore_lover said:


> Furthermore, one more thing regarding Sinai is that I think we should use planes as the A-10 thunderbolts or the flying tank su-25s since they are used in close support, the su-25 preformed magnificently in Syria.



While excellent platforms, fast jets do have their pros in comparison. Specifically how fast they can get on scene. There's no real need to introduce another platform for CAS.



Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, anyone notice anything a bit unusual about that video of the F-16 splitting away and doing a barrel roll?
> I'll give you a hint: the two pilots saluting vs the plane turning.



Both take hands off controls.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Frogman said:


> It's a bit like putting the cart before the horse. There was every incentive to focus on these things six years ago. Also notice how some new tactics may be introduced but are still undermined by a lack of basic soldiering skills and poor opsec/parsec.
> 
> The Chinese knock off HESCO barriers work well. They're what everybody who knows what they're doing uses. Case in point the MFO positions are all set up with them. We had the expertise on our own ground but never took advantage of that.
> 
> 
> 
> The entirety of the basic training and personal kit needs an overhaul. You will find no argument from me there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I used the word professional in its strictest sense. Meaning that this is their job.
> 
> While I understand the it takes time argument it has been six years and we are still seeing the same mistakes being made now. The problem isn't time in my opinion, it's a lack of basic soldiering skills and tactical incompetence.
> 
> A properly trained rifleman will have basic skills that are transferable to any environment.
> 
> 
> 
> The Paratroopers are a conscript force too.
> 
> Without Airborne artillery, mortars, and support equipment they'll likely get chewed up as they did in the initial air assaults of 1973 beyond the Bar Lev line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's unlikely to happen given how much the Officer corps dominates the Armed Forces. They will not give up their grasp on power and knowledge unless they're forced to.
> 
> 
> 
> While excellent platforms, fast jets do have their pros in comparison. Specifically how fast they can get on scene. There's no real need to introduce another platform for CAS.
> 
> 
> 
> Both take hands off controls.



Well, despite the fact that mistakes are being made, we also see them preforming well sometimes, in some like confrontations. I'm sure the command is gonna do something about it since there was several reports from like officials I think it was one report that I read talking about how the army is planning to make NCOs more professional, not sure about it tho.
The question is, is the army willing to do anything about it ? Or like is it actually doing anything about it before the situation gets worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Both take hands off controls.



Which I don't know if we have the right to question the level of danger in doing that with the proximity of the jets, but what you can also notice is that knowing the stick on the F-16 is on the right side, and both pilots are saluting at the same time but the front seater holds his salute longer and through the jet going into the barrel roll, while the rear-seater looks like he's the one flying the jet. Don't see that too often.

The other thing is the F-16 filming the whole thing also banks to the right to capture the other one dropping in altitude. It's almost like they planned the entire thing perfectly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


>



Looks like the EAF is falling in love with Russian aviation, now that they're negotiating a contract for the Yak-130 to replace the Alpha jets. I think the Alpha jet is still fantastic for what it was designed for, even with its age but the fact that they're thinking of replacing it shows their seriousness about the modernization concept that they've jumped into full force.

*AT-802 aircraft seen at Egyptian airbase*

IOMAX AT-802 strike aircraft are now operating from Egypt’s Bir Gifgafah Air Base in the Sinai Peninsula, satellite imagery shows.

Two AT-802s were seen at Bir Gifgafah in DigitalGlobe imagery taken on 16 January and three on the following day.

They were on the same parking apron where AVIC Wing Loong unmanned aerial vehicles were seen in November 2016 and February 2017. While no Wing Loongs could be seen in the latest imagery, these could have been flying or inside a new hangar that has been constructed as part of a wider base renovation programme.

_Jane’s_ reported in January 2015 that the United Air Emirates had donated 12 of its Air Tractor-derived AT-802 Border Patrol Aircraft to Egypt to support counter-insurgency operations in the Sinai, but these have never been seen until now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

This is the Russian test-bed for the Egyptian Ka-52 in Russia. Notice the EOS-52 and the DIRCM are the exact ones installed on the EAF Alligators and are different from the Russian ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

n°811

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Hard to believe they're still testing the same aircraft and the same weapons all this time, especially since they've already delivered 15 aircraft. Is it possible that every time we see one of these aircraft being tested, they are different ones just rolled out of the assembly line but are always labelled #801?

Kh-31 and R-77.






Kh-35, R-77 and T-220 pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## masud

Gomig-21 said:


> Hard to believe they're still testing the same aircraft and the same weapons all this time, especially since they've already delivered 15 aircraft. Is it possible that every time we see one of these aircraft being tested, they are different ones just rolled out of the assembly line but are always labelled #801?
> 
> Kh-31 and R-77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kh-35, R-77 and T-220 pod.


any confirmation about which radar this mig got.......?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

masud said:


> any confirmation about which radar this mig got.......?



It's basically the Zhuk-ME. If you really want to question exactly what model Zhuk it is, it's a Zhuk-M(?) but most likely the E. It's a multi-mode pulse doppler radar that has a range of about 110 km in A2A/A2G mode and 300 km in A2S. 

If you click and enlarge the first pic, you can see right on the top of the nose between the IRST ball and the refueling probe is the SOAR missile approach warning system (MAWS.)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Shalatin replenishing ship recently in Morocco.







Love the square bow on the Ambassador.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

Harpcore_lover said:


> Well, despite the fact that mistakes are being made, we also see them preforming well sometimes, in some like confrontations.



In instances where they are very comfortable. Usually when they're on the front foot with much larger numbers and greater firepower. 

Which is incidentally when militants are more likely to disengage. 



Harpcore_lover said:


> I'm sure the command is gonna do something about it since there was several reports from like officials I think it was one report that I read talking about how the army is planning to make NCOs more professional, not sure about it tho.



They may provide "better" training to their NCO cadres but the root of the problem remains the same. The Egyptian NCO corps remains fragile because it has no real involvement in decision making. 

The roles usually reserved for Warrant Officers in the West (who are incredibly experienced) are filled with Officers in Egypt or don't exist at all. Egyptian NCOs have no role beyond administrating troops in Egypt, something which they aren't all that good at either most of the time.



Harpcore_lover said:


> The question is, is the army willing to do anything about it ? Or like is it actually doing anything about it before the situation gets worse.



I would think the situation is already bad enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Frogman said:


> In instances where they are very comfortable. Usually when they're on the front foot with much larger numbers and greater firepower.
> 
> Which is incidentally when militants are more likely to disengage.
> 
> 
> 
> They may provide "better" training to their NCO cadres but the root of the problem remains the same. The Egyptian NCO corps remains fragile because it has no real involvement in decision making.
> 
> The roles usually reserved for Warrant Officers in the West (who are incredibly experienced) are filled with Officers in Egypt or don't exist at all. Egyptian NCOs have no role beyond administrating troops in Egypt, something which they aren't all that good at either most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the situation is already bad enough.


I think that they should spend more money on the NCO give tthem more decision making and better education and send them in expeditions with the armies of allied Nations


----------



## Gomig-21

Sweet pic of EAF Rafale and its beautiful frontal shape. 











Side by side Gowind & FREMM.






Almost 1200 M1A1 Abrams tanks.






Dangerous men.






Interesting badge for elements of the Thunderbolts, an eagle taking out a dragon!











Air force chief of staff Hamed El Masry.






T-Bolts in Sinai.






BTW, 35 years + 5 days ago on January 25th 1982, the Egyptian Air Force received its first F-16 on its way to becoming the 4th largest operator of the Fighting Falcon.






Apache armed with rockets and hellfires.






Nice pic of Egyptian Naval Special Forces units. These guys have quite the history, especially in 1973 and now they have a lot of tasks assigned to them.






Those same units training with the German built HK-USP 9mm.






I guess the EGY Army is going to be showing a special on the air defenses on it's YouTube channel or something like that. Some stills from that show. Anyone have the video, please post it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Sweet pic of EAF Rafale and its beautiful frontal shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side Gowind & FREMM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 1200 M1A1 Abrams tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangerous men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting badge for elements of the Thunderbolts, an eagle taking out a dragon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air force chief of staff Hamed El Masry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Bolts in Sinai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, 35 years + 5 days ago on January 25th 1982, the Egyptian Air Force received its first F-16 on its way to becoming the 4th largest operator of the Fighting Falcon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apache armed with rockets and hellfires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of Egyptian Naval Special Forces units. These guys have quite the history, especially in 1973 and now they have a lot of tasks assigned to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those same units training with the German built HK-USP 9mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the EGY Army is going to be showing a special on the air defenses on it's YouTube channel or something like that. Some stills from that show. Anyone have the video, please post it.




Any news or rumors to upgrade M1's to M1A2's ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Any news or rumors to upgrade M1's to M1A2's ?



I don'think the M1A2 will be available for Egypt any time soon. I think there was some upgrade rumor to the shells as well as the manned turret protection but I forget TBH, and they were nothing really significant. I think @The SC or @Frogman would know more about that. Although I do think that has a lot to do with them deciding to go with the T-90MS route, because the potential of not only having an additional source for tanks besides the US, there's also the flexibility of upgrades that would be restricted otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I don'think the M1A2 will be available for Egypt any time soon. I think there was some upgrade rumor to the shells as well as the manned turret protection but I forget TBH, and they were nothing really significant. I think @The SC or @Frogman would know more about that. Although I do think that has a lot to do with them deciding to go with the T-90MS route, because the potential of not only having an additional source for tanks besides the US, there's also the flexibility of upgrades that would be restricted otherwise.


There were reports for possible upgrades to M1A2.. I have posted the link a few pages back..
Now it is time for an APS for both the Abrams and the coming T-90MSs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> There were reports for possible upgrades to M1A2.. I have posted the link a few pages back..
> Now it is time for an APS for both the Abrams and the coming T-90MSs..


I have read lots of reports stating that Egypt started receiving models from m1a2s starting from the early 2000s and that the current m1a1s are undergoing modernization.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


>


USAF marking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

SipahSalar said:


> USAF marking?



EDIT: The camo on the tail of that first C-130 is actually different from the rest on the Egyptian ones, but unusual desert camo for US C-130's. So the rest of what I said below doesn't really apply in this case now that I noticed the camo.

They're probably ex-USAF C-130's that don't have the numbers removed yet. Sometimes when they're delivering them, they'll keep certain US insignia on them for identification purposes at midway airports that they land at until they arrive to their final destination.

The F-16s for example, they'll paint the Egyptian roundel and tail flag but then put a certain primer over them, then add the US colors until they get to Egypt, then they just remove the colors and primer to expose EGY insignia.

Here's an example of that. F-16 being tested at Fort Worth TX with Egyptian flag on the tail.






Not the same exact jet but when it's being delivered, you can see the tail flag covered with a removable primer.






They usually also add a US star & stripes on the engine nacelles to identify them until they reach their destination. Like all of these being delivered and they're in Portugal for a midway stop. They all have covered EGY flags and US star/stripe on the rear fuselage.








Harpcore_lover said:


> I have read lots of reports stating that Egypt started receiving models from m1a2s starting from the early 2000s and that the current m1a1s are undergoing modernization.


 
Did you read the last sentence in that report? That was prior to 911 when that was supposedly said. 

That's probably the reason why you'll never see an upgrade of that sort, especially depleted uranium armor which is essentially the main upgrade to an M1A2.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Army inspecting elements of the Second Field Army units in Sinai and the intensive appearance of the Namer armored vehicles and MRAPs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> EDIT: The camo on the tail of that first C-130 is actually different from the rest on the Egyptian ones, but unusual desert camo for US C-130's. So the rest of what I said below doesn't really apply in this case now that I noticed the camo.
> 
> They're probably ex-USAF C-130's that don't have the numbers removed yet. Sometimes when they're delivering them, they'll keep certain US insignia on them for identification purposes at midway airports that they land at until they arrive to their final destination.
> 
> The F-16s for example, they'll paint the Egyptian roundel and tail flag but then put a certain primer over them, then add the US colors until they get to Egypt, then they just remove the colors and primer to expose EGY insignia.
> 
> Here's an example of that. F-16 being tested at Fort Worth TX with Egyptian flag on the tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same exact jet but when it's being delivered, you can see the tail flag covered with a removable primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They usually also add a US star & stripes on the engine nacelles to identify them until they reach their destination. Like all of these being delivered and they're in Portugal for a midway stop. They all have covered EGY flags and US star/stripe on the rear fuselage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the last sentence in that report? That was prior to 911 when that was supposedly said.
> 
> That's probably the reason why you'll never see an upgrade of that sort, especially depleted uranium armor which is essentially the main upgrade to an M1A2.



The Egyptian m1a2s Don't have DU plates, DU plates are almost not exported, what happened in 9/11 didn't change anything regarding the US, Egypt relationship, notice that egyptian troops faught side by side during the liberation of Kuwait anyways, Egypt has some M1A2S but it's keep secret.


----------



## The SC

With R-77 and Kh-31










R-77 and Kh-38


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> The Egyptian m1a2s Don't have DU plates, DU plates are almost not exported,



True, my point was just that without the DU armor and the slat armor, it really isn't a true M1A2. The armor is what make it a truly upgraded MBT. All the other trinkets are just modifications IMO. And the amo.



Harpcore_lover said:


> what happened in 9/11 didn't change anything regarding the US, Egypt relationship,



I was saying that the threat that was "allegedly" made against Israel about sending armored units into Sinai was made prior to 911. 



Harpcore_lover said:


> notice that egyptian troops faught side by side during the liberation of Kuwait anyways,



If you want to call that fighting.  The 4th Armored Brigade that 'participated' in Kuwait ignored most of the orders given to it and delayed flanking maneuvers which drove Schwarzkopf out of his mind. Rumor is that they showed ineptitude on purpose because they had a problem firing and killing their Muslim, Iraqi brethren at the behest of Americans. Their role was mostly symbolic when they were the first to role into Kuwait, to show that Muslims were the ones liberating the cities.



Harpcore_lover said:


> Egypt has some M1A2S but it's keep secret.



If the weapons systems came from Russia, or were ex-Libyan or maybe even Yugoslavian or Serbian, I would believe there is some percentage of chance that there is some secrecy involved. When it comes from any other major European country like France or Italy etc, never. And from the US? In that case, every single nut and bolt is accounted for and publicly announced, which makes the secrecy thing very unlikely TBH.

The only time you'd ever see anything like that from the US is if it's for a special, covert mission that would require these types of deals to be kept secret and there is nothing with the Egyptian M1A1 Abrams fleet that is done in covert purposes.



The SC said:


>



It would be nice to know if having the bayonet mounted to his Ak-103 was part of the orders from superiors or if this fellow just did it for the photo op?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Interesting pic of an Egyptian navy personnel operating systems inside the bridge but is obviously someone who also operates critical and hazardous equipment on deck with all that protective gear. Notice the joystick to the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> True, my point was just that without the DU armor and the slat armor, it really isn't a true M1A2. The armor is what make it a truly upgraded MBT. All the other trinkets are just modifications IMO. And the amo.
> 
> 
> 
> I was saying that the threat that was "allegedly" made against Israel about sending armored units into Sinai was made prior to 911.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that fighting.  The 4th Armored Brigade that 'participated' in Kuwait ignored most of the orders given to it and delayed flanking maneuvers which drove Schwarzkopf out of his mind. Rumor is that they showed ineptitude on purpose because they had a problem firing and killing their Muslim, Iraqi brethren at the behest of Americans. Their role was mostly symbolic when they were the first to role into Kuwait, to show that Muslims were the ones liberating the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> If the weapons systems came from Russia, or were ex-Libyan or maybe even Yugoslavian or Serbian, I would believe there is some percentage of chance that there is some secrecy involved. When it comes from any other major European country like France or Italy etc, never. And from the US? In that case, every single nut and bolt is accounted for and publicly announced, which makes the secrecy thing very unlikely TBH.
> 
> The only time you'd ever see anything like that from the US is if it's for a special, covert mission that would require these types of deals to be kept secret and there is nothing with the Egyptian M1A1 Abrams fleet that is done in covert purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to know if having the bayonet mounted to his Ak-103 was part of the orders from superiors or if this fellow just did it for the photo op?



M1A1 need to be upgraded... whatever the means... Or they will end like the Iraqi ones against ISIS... (Let alone if they are against an uptodate conventional army... )
M1A1 were interesting and very good for their time...but now... Warfare have evolved... but not those Abrams... They could be moving coffins... when time come...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> True, my point was just that without the DU armor and the slat armor, it really isn't a true M1A2. The armor is what make it a truly upgraded MBT. All the other trinkets are just modifications IMO. And the amo.
> 
> 
> 
> I was saying that the threat that was "allegedly" made against Israel about sending armored units into Sinai was made prior to 911.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to call that fighting.  The 4th Armored Brigade that 'participated' in Kuwait ignored most of the orders given to it and delayed flanking maneuvers which drove Schwarzkopf out of his mind. Rumor is that they showed ineptitude on purpose because they had a problem firing and killing their Muslim, Iraqi brethren at the behest of Americans. Their role was mostly symbolic when they were the first to role into Kuwait, to show that Muslims were the ones liberating the cities.
> 
> 
> 
> If the weapons systems came from Russia, or were ex-Libyan or maybe even Yugoslavian or Serbian, I would believe there is some percentage of chance that there is some secrecy involved. When it comes from any other major European country like France or Italy etc, never. And from the US? In that case, every single nut and bolt is accounted for and publicly announced, which makes the secrecy thing very unlikely TBH.
> 
> The only time you'd ever see anything like that from the US is if it's for a special, covert mission that would require these types of deals to be kept secret and there is nothing with the Egyptian M1A1 Abrams fleet that is done in covert purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to know if having the bayonet mounted to his Ak-103 was part of the orders from superiors or if this fellow just did it for the photo op?


 From what I found out..the basic upgrade from the M1A1 to the M1A2 was mostly and electronic one..mainly the computer system..and other upgrades followed.. Egypt still likes to call its Mig-35 the Mig-29 M-M2..So it might have done with the M1A1.. I don't think that the Egyptian armed forces will be satisfied with the basic M1A1..what are your thoughts about it?

As for the Bayonet.. it is very rarely seen today..so it is a legit question..Shows the readiness up to hand to hand combat..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> M1A1 need to be upgraded... whatever the means...



What does that mean? lol.



HannibalBarca said:


> Or they will end like the Iraqi ones against ISIS... (Let alone if they are against an uptodate conventional army... )



Hey, IEDs are really not a revolutionary phenomenon. Mines have been around since before WWI. The only difference is that cretin scum are now making them and not an opposing military, and their destructive power can be devastating, no question. But the tactics for countering them are still the same as if they were mines. VBIEDs are a different story I'll give you that, but there were many instances where similar things were done almost a century ago. And now with advancements in detection technology and developed tactics, you can even say that there are more ways to detect and prevent contact with IEDs other than trying to protect the belly of your armored vehicles and tanks with armor that won't really help in a significant way to make it worth it. 

If you add a 3-inch (30-35mm) thick armored plate to the bottom of a tank, how much protection is that really going to give you from an IED like this?






You have to find other ways of preventing contact with IEDs than adding belly armor. The armor that the Egyptian M1A1 needs is better frontal and side armor. Ideally DU with additional graphite coating. There are other, simpler things they can also do. 



HannibalBarca said:


> M1A1 were interesting and very good for their time...but now... Warfare have evolved... but not those Abrams... They could be moving coffins... when time come..



For their time? This is still one of the best tanks in the world, even in its current version. How many armies do you think would love to have these in their armored divisions? Don't forget that Egypt needs to defend wide, expansive territories and not necessarily fight urban, guerrilla warfare in tight cities etc. APS and all that stuff is debatable whether it's really necessary on the scale that Egypt would be fighting wars, now or into the future. 



The SC said:


> From what I found out..the basic upgrade from the M1A1 to the M1A2 was mostly and electronic one..mainly the computer system..and other upgrades followed..



Believe me, I'm certainly not against any type of upgrade. Nothing but good can come from upgrading current equipment.



The SC said:


> I don't think that the Egyptian armed forces will be satisfied with the basic M1A1..what are your thoughts about it?



Probably, but what's the US going to allow for an upgrade? There's also the issue of quantity. They have A LOT of tanks and with so many, you need a lot of trained crews to operate and field and maintain and repair etc. Between the 1100 Abrams and the 1700 M60A3s and 200 T-62s, that's 3000 tanks and now another 500 T-90s? That's a lot of tanks and that's not even counting all the other armored vehicles in the armed corps such as EIFVs and BMPs, M-113s and the YPR-765 (1000 of those with possibly another 600 coming lol.) 

Considering Egypt is assembling all these Abrams locally, they should find indigenous ways to upgrade them. Or add to them from other sources etc. 



The SC said:


> As for the Bayonet.. it is very rarely seen today..so it is a legit question..Shows the readiness up to hand to hand combat..



I can't remember the last time I saw any soldier with a bayonet mounted on his rifle. 

New pic of 11 EAF Rafales ready to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> What does that mean? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, IEDs are really not a revolutionary phenomenon. Mines have been around since before WWI. The only difference is that cretin scum are now making them and not an opposing military, and their destructive power can be devastating, no question. But the tactics for countering them are still the same as if they were mines. VBIEDs are a different story I'll give you that, but there were many instances where similar things were done almost a century ago. And now with advancements in detection technology and developed tactics, you can even say that there are more ways to detect and prevent contact with IEDs other than trying to protect the belly of your armored vehicles and tanks with armor that won't really help in a significant way to make it worth it.
> 
> If you add a 3-inch (30-35mm) thick armored plate to the bottom of a tank, how much protection is that really going to give you from an IED like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to find other ways of preventing contact with IEDs than adding belly armor. The armor that the Egyptian M1A1 needs is better frontal and side armor. Ideally DU with additional graphite coating. There are other, simpler things they can also do.
> 
> 
> 
> For their time? This is still one of the best tanks in the world, even in its current version. How many armies do you think would love to have these in their armored divisions? Don't forget that Egypt needs to defend wide, expansive territories and not necessarily fight urban, guerrilla warfare in tight cities etc. APS and all that stuff is debatable whether it's really necessary on the scale that Egypt would be fighting wars, now or into the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I'm certainly not against any type of upgrade. Nothing but good can come from upgrading current equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, but what's the US going to allow for an upgrade? There's also the issue of quantity. They have A LOT of tanks and with so many, you need a lot of trained crews to operate and field and maintain and repair etc. Between the 1100 Abrams and the 1700 M60A3s and 200 T-62s, that's 3000 tanks and now another 500 T-90s? That's a lot of tanks and that's not even counting all the other armored vehicles in the armed corps such as EIFVs and BMPs, M-113s and the YPR-765 (1000 of those with possibly another 600 coming lol.)
> 
> Considering Egypt is assembling all these Abrams locally, they should find indigenous ways to upgrade them. Or add to them from other sources etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the last time I saw any soldier with a bayonet mounted on his rifle.
> 
> New pic of 11 EAF Rafales ready to go.





HannibalBarca said:


> M1A1 need to be upgraded... whatever the means... Or they will end like the Iraqi ones against ISIS... (Let alone if they are against an uptodate conventional army... )
> M1A1 were interesting and very good for their time...but now... Warfare have evolved... but not those Abrams... They could be moving coffins... when time come...


They are already upgraded, we just won't show off with them cause it's gonna irritate the isrealis, 
We already make our own variant for the M1a1 they are decided to be light for desert maneuvers, one more thing only very very few number of tanks can survive IEDs cause IEDs are tough to counter.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> They are already upgraded, we just won't show off with them cause it's gonna irritate the isrealis,
> We already make our own variant for the M1a1 they are decided to be light for desert maneuvers, one more thing only very very few number of tanks can survive IEDs cause IEDs are tough to counter.


First you can't upgrade "secretly" Abrams...
Second, having Upgrading Abrams to let's say A2 variants...will not give you a "strategical" advantage in the battlefield against "Israel"... if it's only "few"...

And Last, I don't think Egypt has the capability to directly upgrade Abrams alone...



Gomig-21 said:


> What does that mean? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, IEDs are really not a revolutionary phenomenon. Mines have been around since before WWI. The only difference is that cretin scum are now making them and not an opposing military, and their destructive power can be devastating, no question. But the tactics for countering them are still the same as if they were mines. VBIEDs are a different story I'll give you that, but there were many instances where similar things were done almost a century ago. And now with advancements in detection technology and developed tactics, you can even say that there are more ways to detect and prevent contact with IEDs other than trying to protect the belly of your armored vehicles and tanks with armor that won't really help in a significant way to make it worth it.
> 
> If you add a 3-inch (30-35mm) thick armored plate to the bottom of a tank, how much protection is that really going to give you from an IED like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to find other ways of preventing contact with IEDs than adding belly armor. The armor that the Egyptian M1A1 needs is better frontal and side armor. Ideally DU with additional graphite coating. There are other, simpler things they can also do.
> 
> 
> 
> For their time? This is still one of the best tanks in the world, even in its current version. How many armies do you think would love to have these in their armored divisions? Don't forget that Egypt needs to defend wide, expansive territories and not necessarily fight urban, guerrilla warfare in tight cities etc. APS and all that stuff is debatable whether it's really necessary on the scale that Egypt would be fighting wars, now or into the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I'm certainly not against any type of upgrade. Nothing but good can come from upgrading current equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, but what's the US going to allow for an upgrade? There's also the issue of quantity. They have A LOT of tanks and with so many, you need a lot of trained crews to operate and field and maintain and repair etc. Between the 1100 Abrams and the 1700 M60A3s and 200 T-62s, that's 3000 tanks and now another 500 T-90s? That's a lot of tanks and that's not even counting all the other armored vehicles in the armed corps such as EIFVs and BMPs, M-113s and the YPR-765 (1000 of those with possibly another 600 coming lol.)
> 
> Considering Egypt is assembling all these Abrams locally, they should find indigenous ways to upgrade them. Or add to them from other sources etc.



What I want to say is a uptodate T-90 is light ahead of any A1 abrams.
IMHO That is mostly why Egypt is interesting in T-90, they are cheaper and way more advanced than the A1 ver.... They "maybe" couldn't upgrade those Abrams, for X reasons, could be $$ or technically... who knows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Wing Long - Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> What I want to say is a uptodate T-90 is light ahead of any A1 abrams.
> IMHO That is mostly why Egypt is interesting in T-90, they are cheaper and way more advanced than the A1 ver.... They "maybe" couldn't upgrade those Abrams, for X reasons, could be $$ or technically... who knows



Really? You think the T-90 is light years ahead of the M1A1 in Egypt? How so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? You think the T-90 is light years ahead of the M1A1 in Egypt? How so?


I wouldn't say light years ahead, but certainly better than the Abrams at counterinsurgency. Although it might not fare very well against other modern tanks (the Abrams still holds this job) it has shown itself to be quite good at dodging and countering missile threats, meaning that they could be used more extensively in the Sinai, rather than the expensive Abrams and the older tanks,which aren't very survivable against missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> I wouldn't say light years ahead, but certainly better than the Abrams at counterinsurgency. Although it might not fare very well against other modern tanks (the Abrams still holds this job) it has shown itself to be quite good at dodging and countering missile threats, meaning that they could be used more extensively in the Sinai, rather than the expensive Abrams and the older tanks,which aren't very survivable against missiles.



I think some maneuverability and a lower profile might be ONLY advantages it has over the Abrams.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

Could they be put in the Mistrals instead of the Abrams due to weight? Because I heard from somewhere that the Abrams was unable to due to weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? You think the T-90 is light years ahead of the M1A1 in Egypt? How so?



If we take the M1A1 version "Against *Latest"* T-90 version... Since it's how Egypt future procurement could be.
The only few good thing about Abrams with that current version, will be it's basic armor and maybe fire suit... ( even that I'm pretty sure, T-90 ones are also interesting or equal)
Except for that... not much
A1 version, is heavy, engine not perfect for desertic areas..., high cost etc..., no RCW, no ERA, no jammers etc...
While in T-90 latest version, all of it is present... +maneuverability /lower profile at a lower cost...

I agree my choice of words for "light ahead" is a little exaggerated...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> Could they be put in the Mistrals instead of the Abrams due to weight? Because I heard from somewhere that the Abrams was unable to due to weight.



I think there's an overall weight limit for the Mistral and not necessarily an singular weight limit, although I could be wrong with that. But interesting question, nonetheless.

I think I've posted these before but some couldn't see them for a strange reason, so here they are again.
Brand spakin' new Egyptian M1A1 Abrams being tested right out of Helwan 200 factory about a year ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mhmoud said:


> Could they be put in the Mistrals instead of the Abrams due to weight? Because I heard from somewhere that the Abrams was unable to due to weight.





Gomig-21 said:


> I think there's an overall weight limit for the Mistral and not necessarily an singular weight limit, although I could be wrong with that. But interesting question, nonetheless.
> 
> I think I've posted these before but some couldn't see them for a strange reason, so here they are again.
> Brand spakin' new Egyptian M1A1 Abrams being tested right out of Helwan 200 factory about a year ago.



Mistral class can take Leclerc tank at around 60t... same for M1A1 ones... So I don't see a problem in that.
And The Mistral class in under OTAN specification, so... It's almost a necessity to be able to take up other "Allies" tanks in...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

HannibalBarca said:


> First you can't upgrade "secretly" Abrams...
> Second, having Upgrading Abrams to let's say A2 variants...will not give you a "strategical" advantage in the battlefield against "Israel"... if it's only "few"...
> 
> And Last, I don't think Egypt has the capability to directly upgrade Abrams alone...
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to say is a uptodate T-90 is light ahead of any A1 abrams.
> IMHO That is mostly why Egypt is interesting in T-90, they are cheaper and way more advanced than the A1 ver.... They "maybe" couldn't upgrade those Abrams, for X reasons, could be $$ or technically... who knows


You misunderstood, you can upgrade them, you don't have to show them.
Remember that the US has some some confidentiality with egypt regarding the weapons they get, several times isreal tried to get knowledge about the weapons we get from the US and regarding some stuff the US didn't share shit.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Harpcore_lover said:


> You misunderstood, you can upgrade them, you don't have to show them.
> Remember that the US has some some confidentiality with egypt regarding the weapons they get, several times isreal tried to get knowledge about the weapons we get from the US and regarding some stuff the US didn't share shit.


You can't upgrade your Abrams in secret...


----------



## Kamil_baku

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting pic of an Egyptian navy personnel operating systems inside the bridge but is obviously someone who also operates critical and hazardous equipment on deck with all that protective gear. Notice the joystick to the right.


LOL... This is a normal wear of navy as when a shio is hit, mostly soldiers hand and face skin get burnt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian parachutists recent training/maneuvers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Kamil_baku said:


> LOL... This is a normal wear of navy as when a shio is hit, mostly soldiers hand and face skin get burnt...



Actually it isn't for when the ship it hit. This is SOP for the engineering crew which is responsible for running the ship's systems such as propulsion, weapons systems and specifically fire control. The gloves and hoods are the layers under the fire-stopping suit they wear to put out fires etc or when they enter dangerous compartments of the ship. Many of these pics are taken during fire drill exercises and others where they're operating hazardous systems on board the ships. 160 crew of which there are members whom are engineers/operators tasked with those specific duties.

Egyptian Naval SF from the 1st brigade training with Mp5's and ARX-160's and M60.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kamil_baku

Gomig-21 said:


> Actually it isn't for when the ship it hit. This is SOP for the engineering crew which is responsible for running the ship's systems such as propulsion, weapons systems and specifically fire control. The gloves and hoods are the layers under the fire-stopping suit they wear to put out fires etc or when they enter dangerous compartments of the ship. Many of these pics are taken during fire drill exercises and others where they're operating hazardous systems on board the ships. 160 crew of which there are members whom are engineers/operators tasked with those specific duties.
> 
> Egyptian Naval SF from the 1st brigade training with Mp5's and ARX-160's and M60.


as you mentioned, its for Naval forces... its against burn, so nothing new here... I can show this from any turkish naval forces video... just youtube it


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nahid

is there any plan to upgrade old m-60 tank?


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961142764829372418

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961144198232670209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961144857728290816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961145732303646720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961147222925684736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961148486178754561


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961149680511062017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961152866328170497


----------



## Gomig-21

Kamil_baku said:


> as you mentioned, its for Naval forces... its against burn, so nothing new here



You said it was for when the ship gets hit. Fire doesn't happen only from when the ship gets hit and I explained many other reasons to show that you mocking the point was silly in of itself. So yes, there is something new.



Kamil_baku said:


> I can show this from any turkish naval forces video... just youtube it



NO THANKS! This is EGYPTIAN ARMED FORCES keep your Turkish stuff out of here. Not interested and OFF TOPIC.

Pretty wild how they've used this Mi-8/17 suspended off of a scissors lift which is mounted to a construction crane for rope slide training.











SF in Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SC

*Armed forces: raising the alert for the implementation of a comprehensive process to eliminate terrorism*

Military spokesman: the start of the implementation of a comprehensive plan to clear the center of North Sinai from terrorism..






https://www.elbalad.news/3160860

https://www.elbalad.news/3160850

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Hope you get this opportunity to re-militarize the entire Sinai peninsula one and for all.
Good Luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Hope you get this opportunity to re-militarize the entire Sinai peninsula one and for all.
> Good Luck.



Major deployments going on as we speak. Check out the modified Toyotas.































Very rare view of inside the EAF's E-2C Hawkeye.






They're going all out for a major extermination of vermin infestation. Apparently the newly created unit 888 COIN is attached with some of the RDF.




































Who else is surprised at the EAF launching F-16 sorties in Sinai, considering the treaty's limitation of forces deployed in either of the 3 zones? @Frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Who else is surprised at the EAF launching F-16 sorties in Sinai, considering the treaty's limitation of forces deployed in either of the 3 zones? @Frogman



They've been going on for years. The Israeli's "accepted" Egyptian requests to increase force numbers and equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> They've been going on for years. The Israeli's "accepted" Egyptian requests to increase force numbers and equipment.


 
Didn't you hear? It's the Israelis that have been conducting these airstrikes for years, not the EAF, maaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Didn't you hear? It's the Israelis that have been conducting these airstrikes for years, not the EAF, maaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


>



lol. And the NYT is not a wishy-washy paper either, so coming from them is really quite surprising especially when they claim to be quoting anonymous American military sources. I'm thinking that perhaps the non-Egyptian recon-like flights out of Aman and central Sinai might've contributed to these thoughts. There's no doubt that there is some coop of some sorts, but I'm thinking the extent of that is only along the lines of intel and such, that's about it. They might've allowed some UAV flights along the border, but to the extent that they claimed is bizarrely outrageous.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. And the NYT is not a wishy-washy paper either, so coming from them is really quite surprising especially when they claim to be quoting anonymous American military sources. I'm thinking that perhaps the non-Egyptian recon-like flights out of Aman and central Sinai might've contributed to these thoughts. There's no doubt that there is some coop of some sorts, but I'm thinking the extent of that is only along the lines of intel and such, that's about it. They might've allowed some UAV flights along the border, but to the extent that they claimed is bizarrely outrageous.


I was actually chatting with an Egyptian guy who lives there a few days ago about this. He said people living there have known for a long time about Israeli's carrying out airstrikes in Sinai so its not news for him at all.

Why do you think Sisi needed Israeli's help though? Egypt operates a large number of Apaches and F-16's. Do EAF F-16's have the capability to carry out precision strikes? I mean are they equipped with Sniper Targeting Pod, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Going all out. This is really scary stuff when you start seeing the EAF loading up on CBU-87Bs cluster bombs. Even if the operations are mostly geared around central and northern Sinai, with all these missions causing nearby and affected cities to basically shut down, one can't help but think there will be some adverse affect from all these heavy military ops. Cluster bombs are not something you can drop just anywhere!

Interesting maintenance pouches and belt equipment EAF crewmen are wearing while arming the jets with these CBUs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

SipahSalar said:


> I was actually chatting with an Egyptian guy who lives there a few days ago about this. He said people living there have known for a long time about Israeli's carrying out airstrikes in Sinai so its not news for him at all.



Really? How would any of these people know? Did they see any of these supposed platforms such as unmarked Israeli Apaches and F-16s flying around dropping bombs? Here's the thing with these types of rumors is that they're nothing new. We've been hearing this kinda thing for over 25 years and nothing ever substantiated. Israeli F-15 supersonic flights right through Cairo to test Egyptian air defense and covert ops all over the place. Keep in mind in our area it's really easy to start a rumor and by the time it reaches the 10th person, it's turned from a sentence to a whole novel, lol.



SipahSalar said:


> Why do you think Sisi needed Israeli's help though?



Exactly. People who hate Sisi & Egypt and need to make things up to discredit Egypt's military and specifically the Sisi admin. Think about how ridiculous these things sound. 



SipahSalar said:


> Egypt operates a large number of Apaches and F-16's. Do EAF F-16's have the capability to carry out precision strikes? I mean are they equipped with Sniper Targeting Pod, etc.



Of course. Sniper XR, Lantirn, FLIR etc. EAF Apaches have been quite active in Sinai for many years now which contradicts this crazy story even more. Lots of UAV & UCAV missions etc.

Like I mentioned earlier, there's probably some sort of cooperation on an intelligence basis and maybe some border recon that the Israelis might be doing, but going into Sinai with unmarked F-16s and Apaches and UAVs when Egypt has the capabilities and then some is ludicrous. The peace treaty has its severe restrictions but many of those specific military restrictions have been amicably pushed aside for the sake of getting rid of the vermin, but certainly not by the Israelis on Egyptian land. Nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mekawy

SipahSalar said:


> He said people living there have known for a long time about Israeli's carrying out airstrikes in Sinai so its not news for him at all.



some people said that because they were seeing Armed UAVs and they thought it was Israel's UAVs before they knew that egypt operates Wing-long 




SipahSalar said:


> Why do you think Sisi needed Israeli's help though? Egypt operates a large number of Apaches and F-16's. Do EAF F-16's have the capability to carry out precision strikes? I mean are they equipped with Sniper Targeting Pod, etc.


egyptian f16 has sniper/lantirn pods

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> How would any of these people know? Did they see any of these supposed platforms such as unmarked Israeli Apaches and F-16s flying around dropping bombs?


Well they could see that the planes and drones were flying in from Gaza and after their mission were going back there. Also Israelis operate F-15s which are much larger in size compared to F-16's and also look different. Besides I don't think Egyptians have operationalized armed drones.



Gomig-21 said:


> Exactly. People who hate Sisi & Egypt and need to make things up to discredit Egypt's military and specifically the Sisi admin.


That's the thing though. Americans and Israelis love Sisi, so why would NYT write something like this? What would they gain from it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

SipahSalar said:


> Well they could see that the planes and drones were flying in from Gaza and after their mission were going back there. Also Israelis operate F-15s which are much larger in size compared to F-16's and also look different. Besides I don't think Egyptians have operationalized armed drones.
> 
> 
> That's the thing though. Americans and Israelis love Sisi, so why would NYT write something like this? What would they gain from it?


Lol, You think the media works for the goverment in each of these countries?
In Israel they critisize netanyahu more than any other, same goes for the U.S

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

DavidSling said:


> Lol, You think the media works for the goverment in each of these countries?
> In Israel they critisize netanyahu more than any other, same goes for the U.S


They have worked with their respective governments when it has been in the governments interest. Read about how NYT wrote articles to garner support for Iraq war. Years later it had to apologize.


----------



## DavidSling

SipahSalar said:


> They have worked with their respective governments when it has been in the governments interest. Read about how NYT wrote articles to garner support for Iraq war. Years later it had to apologize.


Untrue, it's in Trump's interest that the media will love him, and it still doesn't.
every western Media is govern by the interest and the views of those who lead them


----------



## mekawy

SipahSalar said:


> Well they could see that the planes and drones were flying in from Gaza and after their mission were going back there. Also Israelis operate F-15s which are much larger in size compared to F-16's and also look different



and they couldn't take any pic or video ??!!!



SipahSalar said:


> Besides I don't think Egyptians have operationalized armed drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

SipahSalar said:


> Well they could see that the planes and drones were flying in from Gaza and after their mission were going back there. Also Israelis operate F-15s which are much larger in size compared to F-16's and also look different. Besides I don't think Egyptians have operationalized armed drones.
> 
> 
> That's the thing though. Americans and Israelis love Sisi, so why would NYT write something like this? What would they gain from it?


Egyptian f16 fly over Gaza and the hamas government condiment that many times.
NYT is fake news (political motivated platform not a neutral one) and this isn't new.
The only time the Israelis conducted an air strike in the Sinai the drown was inside Israeli and fired when they spotted people preparing rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Hell NO said:


> NYT is fake news (political motivated platform not a neutral one)


Who do they work for and what do they gain from it?


----------



## Hell NO

SipahSalar said:


> Who do they work for and what do they gain from it?


Well I don't know I could guess but your guess is as good as mine what I know for a fact is that they are far from neutral and shouldn't be taken seriously especially when it comes to topics like right wing politicians ,Egypt and Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

DavidSling said:


> Lol, You think the media works for the goverment in each of these countries?
> In Israel they critisize netanyahu more than any other, same goes for the U.S



This guy has a point. If you look at the 2-way mud slinging between Trump and the media (Especially CNN and NYT, whom Trump constantly refers to as 'fake news'), you'll clearly see that NYT has every reason to be against Trump (and, by extension, his strongman friends around the world).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

mekawy said:


> some people said that because they were seeing Armed UAVs and they thought it was Israel's UAVs before they knew that egypt operates Wing-long
> 
> 
> 
> egyptian f16 has sniper/lantirn pods


Bullshit...If you had those...You will fight Isis alone at least in Western Egypt...The probles with the Egyptian army is too heavy, never learned from all the shalackings that she received from Israel and Yemen, she refuses or incapabable to adapt to the new warfare, and the last the “SISSI” problem...


----------



## The SC

*# Urgent # Egypt: About 40 raids so far on different areas in # Rafah and # Sheikh_mozid*

Former military on DMC: *huge forces crossed into Sinai from all arms and ammunition and these forces remain for an indefinite period until the end of the task entrusted to them*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Ministry of the Interior, dispatched combat groups and special operations officers, and security forces in the streets and public squares, on Friday, coinciding with security raids led by the armed forces in cooperation with the civilian police in the Sinai.

Police forces deployed in the streets of Cairo and the provinces to counter any sabotage attempts and deal decisively with those outlaws.

It is worth mentioning that the General Command of the Armed Forces announced the launch of the Sinai 2018 Comprehensive Operation, in accordance with the directives of President Abdel Fattah Al Sisi, President of the Republic, to eliminate terrorism and the Takfiri groups *within three months*.

President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi said during a tweet on Twitter: "I proudly follow the herpism of my sons from the armed forces and the police to clean up the precious land of Egypt from terrorist elements, the enemies of life, and always.. Tahya Masr"..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Who remembers when Sisi said a while ago: "*We face the most dangerous secret organization in the world*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Hell NO said:


> Egyptian f16 fly over Gaza and the hamas government condiment that many times.
> NYT is fake news (political motivated platform not a neutral one) and this isn't new.
> The only time the Israelis conducted an air strike in the Sinai the drown was inside Israeli and fired when they spotted people preparing rockets.


Moule El foul daymen igoulou tayeb..Which news do you believe..Arab News?



The SC said:


> Who remembers when Sisi said a while ago: "*We face the most dangerous secret organization in the world*"


Sissi, will be the demise of Egypt...


----------



## Gomig-21

DavidSling said:


> Lol, You think the media works for the goverment in each of these countries?
> In Israel they critisize netanyahu more than any other, same goes for the U.S



This is one of the many things that still needs massive improvement in Egypt, for sure. The main, media outlets in Egypt are pretty much state-sponsored and so what you get all the time is just current events as they happen which tend to emphasize the positive much more so than the negative. But they do still report the events accurately as they happen but what is lacking is the objective views of journalism which more often than not includes well thought-out and deserved criticism which is really the essence of journalism. Hopefully we will see the transformation happen in time. 



Ceylal said:


> Sissi, will be the demise of Egypt...



Funny since the complete opposite seems to be happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


>



Stills from the HALO team in that clip.





















And assembling the M1A1 Abrams in Egypt's Helwan factory.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962295223475982337




















Cretin crushers operating their platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Blowing up some terrorists..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962115956054085633

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Stills from the HALO team in that clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And assembling the M1A1 Abrams in Egypt's Helwan factory.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962295223475982337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cretin crushers operating their platforms.



Looks like someone finally decided to spend some extra $$ on decent cameras.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

The SC said:


> Blowing up some terrorists..
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962115956054085633


Photo/video from Syria not Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny since the complete opposite seems to be happening.


Nobody is seeing anything but you..


----------



## Hell NO

Ceylal said:


> Moule El foul daymen igoulou tayeb..Which news do you believe..Arab News?
> 
> 
> Sissi, will be the demise of Egypt...


No I also don't believe Arab news. If something doesn't make sense I wouldn't believe it until there is proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Statement No. 3 from the General Command of the Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A group of great new videos from the Moral Affairs:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

More:











Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahatir

Hell NO said:


> No I also don't believe Arab news. If something doesn't make sense I wouldn't believe it until there is proof.



I would not waste my time with a clown especially if its someone from Algeria. 
el 7'awal dah 3amel zay shewayet el 3arab el garabee3 elly beylomo kol fashalhom 3ala masr . 
madaya3sh wa2tak ma3ah .

السادات الله يرحمه قال ان عرب الجزائر و سوريا و العراق و ليبيا ليسوا اكثر من ظاهرة صوتية , دية عالم متخلفة و بيعلقوا فشلهم في كل المجالات على مصر و دائما بيستغل حكام الدول دية القضية الفلسطنية شماعة لفشلهم او للبقاء في الحكم . ادينا شوفنا خراب هده و حكامهم المجرمين الى دمروا بلدانهم في سبيل البقاء في الحكم .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Getting closer and closer to seeing the Ka-52 Nile Alligator in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ezerdi2

mahatir said:


> I would not waste my time with a clown especially if its someone from Algeria.
> el 7'awal dah 3amel zay shewayet el 3arab el garabee3 elly beylomo kol fashalhom 3ala masr .
> madaya3sh wa2tak ma3ah .
> 
> السادات الله يرحمه قال ان عرب الجزائر و سوريا و العراق و ليبيا ليسوا اكثر من ظاهرة صوتية , دية عالم متخلفة و بيعلقوا فشلهم في كل المجالات على مصر و دائما بيستغل حكام الدول دية القضية الفلسطنية شماعة لفشلهم او للبقاء في الحكم . ادينا شوفنا خراب هده و حكامهم المجرمين الى دمروا بلدانهم في سبيل البقاء في الحكم .



ceylal he is such a fool  Algerians ppl do not hate Egypte

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> A group of great new videos from the Moral Affairs:



I really like the ones where they show the young kids looking like they're doing the same thing the tank assemblers are, or the kids getting together with maps like the Rafale pilots pre-flight briefs in that Rafale video (which has a very interesting feature I'll get to in a minute) but here's my problem with what they've been doing and still doing to this day which makes no sense at all, and that is the 3rd video with the mock-up of an AIM-7 Sparrow being mounted on what probably is a retired EAF F-4 Phantom that they painted in Israeli colors and then the CGI video of it getting shot down by Avengers or Cortales. They need to cut that crap out once and for all. Enough of that pretentious fighting demonstrations against made-up Israeli targets. I find that is so tacky and frankly undeserving for the Israelis. They haven't bothered us since anyone can remember. We have more threats from other Muslim neighbors and cretins trying to undermine Egypt at every possible turn and here we are making videos of destroying Israeli targets?! For what? What have they done to us since what, 45 years? Nothing that warrants that kind of silly thing and especially coming from the official armed forces FB page.

One thing to show scenes of the fighting during the wars etc, but this stuff I find silly and completely unnecessary. 

Minute 0:14 of the 4th video of the Rafale pilots pre-flight briefing looks like they're using something we (at least I) haven't seen before and that's the large, flat screen table for pre-flight mapping. The Rafale base seems to have some fancy equipment that the French have supplied in the deal. It would be nice to see more of the stuff they have for the Rafale squadron like one of the two simulators that came with the deal.

It would also be nice to see what they've done for the MiG-35 squadron and their stuff. I'm sure it's quite the leap from the MiG-21 equipment!



ezerdi2 said:


> ceylal he is such a fool  Algerians ppl do not hate Egypte



Hahaha, look how they stood up for him, awesome. Yeah, we know Ceylal has some MAAAAJJJJOOOOR issues lol.

I offered him a hug and a kiss, he pulled out a knife on me instead and then got banned LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> I really like the ones where they show the young kids looking like they're doing the same thing the tank assemblers are, or the kids getting together with maps like the Rafale pilots pre-flight briefs in that Rafale video (which has a very interesting feature I'll get to in a minute) but here's my problem with what they've been doing and still doing to this day which makes no sense at all, and that is the 3rd video with the mock-up of an AIM-7 Sparrow being mounted on what probably is a retired EAF F-4 Phantom that they painted in Israeli colors and then the CGI video of it getting shot down by Avengers or Cortales. They need to cut that crap out once and for all. Enough of that pretentious fighting demonstrations against made-up Israeli targets. I find that is so tacky and frankly undeserving for the Israelis. They haven't bothered us since anyone can remember. We have more threats from other Muslim neighbors and cretins trying to undermine Egypt at every possible turn and here we are making videos of destroying Israeli targets?! For what? What have they done to us since what, 45 years? Nothing that warrants that kind of silly thing and especially coming from the official armed forces FB page.
> 
> One thing to show scenes of the fighting during the wars etc, but this stuff I find silly and completely unnecessary.
> 
> Minute 0:14 of the 4th video of the Rafale pilots pre-flight briefing looks like they're using something we (at least I) haven't seen before and that's the large, flat screen table for pre-flight mapping. The Rafale base seems to have some fancy equipment that the French have supplied in the deal. It would be nice to see more of the stuff they have for the Rafale squadron like one of the two simulators that came with the deal.
> 
> It would also be nice to see what they've done for the MiG-35 squadron and their stuff. I'm sure it's quite the leap from the MiG-21 equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, look how they stood up for him, awesome. Yeah, we know Ceylal has some MAAAAJJJJOOOOR issues lol.
> 
> I offered him a hug and a kiss, he pulled out a knife on me instead and then got banned LOL!



Right on boss, I found that phantom thing to be a bit annoying too but I'm generally optimistic that things will get better from here on out. Don't forget that a lot of water ran under that bridge in the past and many people both civilians and in uniform are still having a hard time moving on. But time is the best healer.

Speaking of which, you are absolutely right on Israel. They have been holding up their end of the deal for the past 40 years. They don't even seem to bother the major military deployment in Sinai, right at their doorstep.

You may even think they may have their eyes on a slice of our Mediterranean gas reserves but turns out the only ones huffing and puffing about it are our "Muslim Brothers (pfft, what a joke)" in Turkey. 

Hopefully very soon the gas liquefaction operations will be up and running, and then Israel and Cyprus can use Egypt as their stepping stone to European markets. It's win-win for everyone (Except Sultan Bahlool of Istanbul).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> ceylal he is such a fool  Algerians ppl do not hate Egypte


You have to a be DZ, which I doubt seriously that you are...


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Right on boss, I found that phantom thing to be a bit annoying too but I'm generally optimistic that things will get better from here on out. Don't forget that a lot of water ran under that bridge in the past and many people both civilians and in uniform are still having a hard time moving on. But time is the best healer.



Yep, and I understand those people who have a hard time moving on even if they're the ones in uniform. The top brass shouldn't sanction any of these things, though, as it's counterproductive and frankly instigating at some level. Can you imagine the outrage if it was the other way around? Yan7ar eswed!



Crocodile said:


> Speaking of which, you are absolutely right on Israel. They have been holding up their end of the deal for the past 40 years. They don't even seem to bother the major military deployment in Sinai, right at their doorstep.



Just the F-16s alone is enough to show how flexible they've been about the limitations of forces under the treaty. Having large concentrations of armor might present a big issue for them also, but the Falcons roaring around with GBU-12s and things of that magnitude is really incredible. Times have really changed.



Crocodile said:


> You may even think they may have their eyes on a slice of our Mediterranean gas reserves but turns out the only ones huffing and puffing about it are our "Muslim Brothers (pfft, what a joke)" in Turkey.



You knew exactly what I was referring to. I think the only ones in Israel that present a bit of a tickle for us are the ones hoping that a portion of Sinai ends up being Palestinian territory. Thankfully that's about as possible as in snowing in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I really like the ones where they show the young kids looking like they're doing the same thing the tank assemblers are, or the kids getting together with maps like the Rafale pilots pre-flight briefs in that Rafale video (which has a very interesting feature I'll get to in a minute) but here's my problem with what they've been doing and still doing to this day which makes no sense at all, and that is the 3rd video with the mock-up of an AIM-7 Sparrow being mounted on what probably is a retired EAF F-4 Phantom that they painted in Israeli colors and then the CGI video of it getting shot down by Avengers or Cortales. They need to cut that crap out once and for all. Enough of that pretentious fighting demonstrations against made-up Israeli targets. I find that is so tacky and frankly undeserving for the Israelis. They haven't bothered us since anyone can remember. We have more threats from other Muslim neighbors and cretins trying to undermine Egypt at every possible turn and here we are making videos of destroying Israeli targets?! For what? What have they done to us since what, 45 years? Nothing that warrants that kind of silly thing and especially coming from the official armed forces FB page.
> 
> One thing to show scenes of the fighting during the wars etc, but this stuff I find silly and completely unnecessary.
> 
> Minute 0:14 of the 4th video of the Rafale pilots pre-flight briefing looks like they're using something we (at least I) haven't seen before and that's the large, flat screen table for pre-flight mapping. The Rafale base seems to have some fancy equipment that the French have supplied in the deal. It would be nice to see more of the stuff they have for the Rafale squadron like one of the two simulators that came with the deal.
> 
> It would also be nice to see what they've done for the MiG-35 squadron and their stuff. I'm sure it's quite the leap from the MiG-21 equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, look how they stood up for him, awesome. Yeah, we know Ceylal has some MAAAAJJJJOOOOR issues lol.
> 
> I offered him a hug and a kiss, he pulled out a knife on me instead and then got banned LOL!


I do not see any Usraeli mark on the F-4.. It can be from any country in the region..I think training should be as realistic as possible.. not always using drones!
As for Usrael.. I don't think it is trustworthy at all.. they did not fire at Egypt since 1973.. because of that shock and awe they have experienced.. it does not mean that they didn't hit under the belly with covert operations.. some of their spies were caught red handed during the recent Egyptian turmoil and "revolutions"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, look how they stood up for him, awesome. Yeah, we know Ceylal has some MAAAAJJJJOOOOR issues lol.


You are thanking a graduate of the Benbouzid school...



> I offered him a hug and a kiss, he pulled out a knife on me instead and then got banned LOL!


I talk about governments , not people...I have nothing against Egyptians lambda...You are just assuming like most the Arab’s PDF.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> I really like the ones where they show the young kids looking like they're doing the same thing the tank assemblers are, or the kids getting together with maps like the Rafale pilots pre-flight briefs in that Rafale video (which has a very interesting feature I'll get to in a minute) but here's my problem with what they've been doing and still doing to this day which makes no sense at all, and that is the 3rd video with the mock-up of an AIM-7 Sparrow being mounted on what probably is a retired EAF F-4 Phantom that they painted in Israeli colors and then the CGI video of it getting shot down by Avengers or Cortales. They need to cut that crap out once and for all. Enough of that pretentious fighting demonstrations against made-up Israeli targets. I find that is so tacky and frankly undeserving for the Israelis. They haven't bothered us since anyone can remember. We have more threats from other Muslim neighbors and cretins trying to undermine Egypt at every possible turn and here we are making videos of destroying Israeli targets?! For what? What have they done to us since what, 45 years? Nothing that warrants that kind of silly thing and especially coming from the official armed forces FB page.
> 
> One thing to show scenes of the fighting during the wars etc, but this stuff I find silly and completely unnecessary.
> 
> Minute 0:14 of the 4th video of the Rafale pilots pre-flight briefing looks like they're using something we (at least I) haven't seen before and that's the large, flat screen table for pre-flight mapping. The Rafale base seems to have some fancy equipment that the French have supplied in the deal. It would be nice to see more of the stuff they have for the Rafale squadron like one of the two simulators that came with the deal.
> 
> It would also be nice to see what they've done for the MiG-35 squadron and their stuff. I'm sure it's quite the leap from the MiG-21 equipment!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, look how they stood up for him, awesome. Yeah, we know Ceylal has some MAAAAJJJJOOOOR issues lol.
> 
> I offered him a hug and a kiss, he pulled out a knife on me instead and then got banned LOL!


This video form the moral affairs, it's just a message bruv.
Just to show that we ain't gonna side with the isrealis against neighbouring Arab states and that we won't tolerate any isreali actions inside of Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Harpcore_lover said:


> This video form the moral affairs, it's just a message bruv.
> Just to show that we ain't gonna side with the isrealis against neighbouring Arab states and that we won't tolerate any isreali actions inside of Sinai




Listen to @Frogman ...he knows....


----------



## The SC

Statement No. 4 from the General Command of the Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Torky

ezerdi2 said:


> ceylal he is such a fool  Algerians ppl do not hate Egypte


Amen to that bro, i lived in ORAN for three years. Such a good wonderful people with no hatred at all, i felt as if i were between my own people from everyone in the streets, at work, my neighbors & even the policemen, WALLAHI from each & everyone.
I cherish those days a lot & i'll carry this in my heart till the day i die

ORAN rahi shaba

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I do not see any Usraeli mark on the F-4..



Despite not having the actual insignia, there's only 1 air force in the world with that camo color lol. 



The SC said:


> As for Usrael.. I don't think it is trustworthy at all..



I agree. They can do their due diligence in secret like everyone else and stop this childish stuff, just MO. 



Harpcore_lover said:


> This video form the moral affairs, it's just a message bruv.
> Just to show that we ain't gonna side with the isrealis against neighbouring Arab states and that we won't tolerate any isreali actions inside of Sinai



It's still sanctioned by the Armed Forces, and we should be better than that.



The SC said:


> Statement No. 4 from the General Command of the Armed Forces



They are cleaning house in the 4 days they've run operations! Not a good time to be in those areas and the good thing is that they're not losing sight of the other side, either. They just pounded a convoy of 4 trucks trying to flee into Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Despite not having the actual insignia, there's only 1 air force in the world with that camo color lol.
> 
> 
> I agree. They can do their due diligence in secret like everyone else and stop this childish stuff, just MO.



That is true.. but what about those childish Usraeli videos about bombing the Egyptian nuclear reactors!?
It is a childish play.. but it says a lot.. a message in cartoon like videos!




Gomig-21 said:


> They are cleaning house in the 4 days they've run operations! Not a good time to be in those areas and the good thing is that they're not losing sight of the other side, either. They just pounded a convoy of 4 trucks trying to flee into Libya.



It is not called comprehensive for nothing.. the operation is going on throughout Egypt.. the police force is participating too..It is a national security operation..
They are conducting manoeuvres at the same time..


----------



## Mhmoud

The SC said:


> That is true.. but what about those childish Usraeli videos about bombing the Egyptian nuclear reactors!?
> It is a childish play.. but it says a lot.. a message in cartoon like videos!


I am thinking that there might be something more sinister to it. Usually, propaganda of many countries shows and demonises the enemy. In North Korea, it is with cartoons and poems and marches, and in the USA, it is Saddam having WMDs and Iran wanting to nuke the West. Although most mean nothing and are often unrealistic, it is to prepare the public psyche for any rapid and major mobilisation against said countries.

Israel has had all sorts of propaganda of the very same sort, but I believe that Egypt should be really careful when dealing with Israel. Egyptian F-16s may be neutered, but with Mirages and Rafales and MiGs, the disparity might eventually close up. The fact that Israel objected (ie. blocked) the sale of AMRAAMs and F-15s to Egypt shows us that they are acting on the ground against our interests, as for much of the 1990s and early 2000s, the Israeli air force could wipe out the Egyptian Air Force.

I believe that the Egyptian Central Command has some plans and tactics for any confrontation with Israel. Last year I heard that an Israeli military chief was fired for participating in Egyptian efforts to reveal the weak points of the Iron Dome system, and the fact that AWACS did fly really close to the Israeli border tells me that there is definitely no trust between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mhmoud said:


> I am thinking that there might be something more sinister to it. Usually, propaganda of many countries shows and demonises the enemy. In North Korea, it is with cartoons and poems and marches, and in the USA, it is Saddam having WMDs and Iran wanting to nuke the West. Although most mean nothing and are often unrealistic, it is to prepare the public psyche for any rapid and major mobilisation against said countries.
> 
> Israel has had all sorts of propaganda of the very same sort, but I believe that Egypt should be really careful when dealing with Israel. Egyptian F-16s may be neutered, but with Mirages and Rafales and MiGs, the disparity might eventually close up. The fact that Israel objected (ie. blocked) the same of AMRAAMs and F-15s to Egypt shows us that they are acting on the ground against our interests, as for much of the 1990s and early 2000s, the Israeli air force could wipe out the Egyptian Air Force.
> 
> I believe that the Egyptian Central Command has some plans and tactics for any confrontation with Israel. Last year I heard that an Israeli military chief was fired for participating in Egyptian efforts to reveal the weak points of the Iron Dome system, and the fact that AWACS did fly really close to the Israeli border tells me that there is definitely no trust between the two.


It is what both sides call "cold peace"..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Daesh violence in Sinai:





















The answer:

Statement No.5 from the General Command of the Armed Forces
youtube]BPhIG-19XZ8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Ahmad Torky said:


> Amen to that bro, i lived in ORAN for three years. Such a good wonderful people with no hatred at all, i felt as if i were between my own people from everyone in the streets, at work, my neighbors & even the policemen, WALLAHI from each & everyone.
> I cherish those days a lot & i'll carry this in my heart till the day i die
> 
> ORAN rahi shaba


Algerians that visited Egypt can’t say the same..We are better people that’s all...
It took your government more than 50 to recognize that we saved Egypt...militarily, materially etc....


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> Algerians that visited Egypt can’t say the same..We are better people that’s all...


 
Judging by the way you behave on this forum, attacking every single other Arab nation (and you have a special twist for Egyptians looool) and going way out of your way to demean them and insult them is only indicative of poor character. We can only hope that you hardly represent the Algerian people, no offense.



The SC said:


> It is not called comprehensive for nothing.. the operation is going on throughout Egypt.. the police force is participating too..It is a national security operation..
> They are conducting manoeuvres at the same time..



Nice find on the Timsah by you, BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF F-16s flying over the Suez Canal at Port Taufiq heading to northern Sinai.






350km range Chinese-built HY-2B-II surface-to-ship and surface-to-surface missiles being deployed on the Mediterranean cost. This is an interesting development.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> 350km range Chinese-built HY-2B-II surface-to-ship and surface-to-surface missiles being deployed on the Mediterranean cost. This is an interesting development.


Not only that.. Usrael has closed its skies on the coast to all flights 2 days ago.. All shelters are being prepared..
Don't know what is going on.. or what is anticipated by all this..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> Judging by the way you behave on this forum, attacking every single other Arab nation (and you have a special twist for Egyptians looool) and going way out of your way to demean them and insult them is only indicative of poor character. We can only hope that you hardly represent the Algerian people, no offense.


Idemeaned the ones that demeans us..And to say that Egyptians are kind to Algerians, is little far fetched...
I tell it like it is...deal with it..and Algerians are hardly represented by Ezerdi...
We are still better people..


----------



## The SC

Statement No.6 from the General Command of the Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Sinai 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963459354056851457


----------



## The SC

Huge numbers of MRAPs arrive to Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/963459354056851457



That egg splatter cam pattern hasn't been in use since 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> That egg splatter cam pattern hasn't been in use since 2013.



Thank God for that. Not even arguably, but definitely the *WORST* looking uniform ever produced and an embarrassment for those fellas who had to wear it. That diarrhea green is what made the silly splatter even worst. They couldn't have found a worst combination of pattern and color if they tried.



Hell NO said:


>



You don't see the M60 that often, at least I don't. Very cool, but man are they using a clustermatch of guns! oof.
And the top pic looks like three guys are carrying Maadi Misrs while one guy is carrying an AK-103. You see that mismatch a lot within the different units and it makes you wonder what is their method of issuing firearms to these men. And what are the red canisters, smoke grenades?

Block 52






Another rare shot of inside the E-2C and one of its radar screens.






Egyptian fighter jet crewmen seem to be using the Russian system when working on most of the jets. They carry these pouches for certain tools and objects they need etc, maybe also to carry those removable tags and US crewmen don't use these but Russians do. Haven't seen the Rafale guys use any pouches yet. Then there was that other fancy backpack/pouch on the previous picture with the guys loading the CBUs on the F-16.






Using drones to film the movements.
















Osa class missile boats apparently have been very active and a sense that they might be even more active in months ahead with the Mediterranean tensions that have been developing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Statement No. 7 from the General Command of the Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> You don't see the M60 that often, at least I don't.



The M60E4 is only in service with the Navy Special Operations Brigade. So we rarely get to see it.



Gomig-21 said:


> what is their method of issuing firearms to these men.



Officer X: Hey, wouldn't it be great if we had that shiny new rifle? 
Officer Y: That would be awesome. But we don't have the budget to field it for the entire corps
Officer X: But we really want shiny new rifles. What if we only issued them to ourselves? 
Officer Y: We're buying shiny new rifles. 



Gomig-21 said:


> And what are the red canisters, smoke grenades?



Would assume so. Smoke grenades are usually long and cylindrical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

Frogman said:


> The M60E4 is only in service with the Navy Special Operations Brigade. So we rarely get to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Officer X: Hey, wouldn't it be great if we had that shiny new rifle?
> Officer Y: That would be awesome. But we don't have the budget to field it for the entire corps
> Officer X: But we really want shiny new rifles. What if we only issued them to ourselves?
> Officer Y: We're buying shiny new rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> Would assume so. Smoke grenades are usually long and cylindrical.


The red grenades could be incendiary giving that they are heavily used and I haven't seen the military use any smoke grenades even when they are under fire.


----------



## Gomig-21

This pic bothered me just a little bit. Despite a narrowly paved road and the need for 2-way traffic, it seems extremely dangerous to ride the shoulder of the road where that's essentially the main areas to bury IEDs.






Give them credit, though, with all the personnel involved in this operation across the country and especially in Sinai and with all the explosive material they've seized and arrests they've made and cretins they've killed, I don't believe they've had a single AF casualty yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Gomig-21 said:


> This pic bothered me just a little bit. Despite a narrowly paved road and the need for 2-way traffic, it seems extremely dangerous to ride the shoulder of the road where that's essentially the main areas to bury IEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give them credit, though, with all the personnel involved in this operation across the country and especially in Sinai and with all the explosive material they've seized and arrests they've made and cretins they've killed, I don't believe they've had a single AF casualty yet.


6 casualties according to this Twitter account 
https://mobile.twitter.com/SHohada2Masr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hell NO said:


> 6 casualties according to this Twitter account
> https://mobile.twitter.com/SHohada2Masr



Good account to follow, thanks.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Good account to follow, thanks.


The military spox tho stressed on the fact that you should not rely on any sources of information else than The Military itself, I'm sure the goverment wouldn't hide such info as it would be basically humiliating for the martyr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> The military spox tho stressed on the fact that you should not rely on any sources of information else than The Military itself, I'm sure the goverment wouldn't hide such info as it would be basically humiliating for the martyr.



Indeed, that was the first thing I thought of. I missed any -- if there was -- casualties listed by the MoD. Have they announced the same number?


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed, that was the first thing I thought of. I missed any -- if there was -- casualties listed by the MoD. Have they announced the same number?


They didn't talk about any casualties, thank God. Shows how the troops were properly trained and prepared.
I read this article that said our paratroopers did the same Russian tactics, the army would go forward and like paratroopers would be dropped behind the enemy troops, trapping them, explains how the army arrested around 600+ suspects


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> They didn't talk about any casualties, thank God. Shows how the troops were properly trained and prepared.



This is why I originally thought they didn't have any casualties, but who's in the right here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> This is why I originally thought they didn't have any casualties, but who's in the right here?


Well, there is a slight chance that their might be casualties, but you know it is actually dis respecting to the martyrs, showing our casualties late like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Anyone know if there is a special designation for a bomb disposal unit? Considering the high IEAD/VBIED threats that have been constant in the Sinai, they must have a specially trained unit that's tasked with dismantling and diffusing IED threats and other types of booby traps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

whats the use of such equipment when you guys cant clear sinai yet?
what kind of hurdles is the Egyptian military facing in sinai ?
MRAP, Apaches, UCAVs, good equipment of solders , f-16s, rafeals


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964523782118535168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

HannibalBarca said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964523782118535168




thats faked up no storm shadow for Egypt. Well we can sell them SOM missile... I am curious what kind part they don't sell france.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone know if there is a special designation for a bomb disposal unit? Considering the high IEAD/VBIED threats that have been constant in the Sinai, they must have a specially trained unit that's tasked with dismantling and diffusing IED threats and other types of booby traps.


Yes..a video I have posted show a specialized mine/IEDs clearing unit preceding the main forces..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> thats faked up no storm shadow for Egypt. Well we can sell them SOM missile... I am curious what kind part they don't sell france.


No idea which part... but it's an important one.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed, that was the first thing I thought of. I missed any -- if there was -- casualties listed by the MoD. Have they announced the same number?


I remember 2.. one officer and one soldier..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oublious

HannibalBarca said:


> No idea which part... but it's an important one.




Well thats strange for country like France, at least we are not importing what we can't make.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Oublious said:


> Well thats strange for country like France, at least we are not importing what we can't make.


Well... the US restriction is "I think" not entirely pointed at Egypt but France... it's mostly a problem btw them two... more than an Egyptian one... (or even could be a revenge position of the US for those two also)


----------



## The SC

Statement No. 8 of the General Command of the Armed Forces on the Comprehensive Sinai Process 2018






Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques calls Egyptian President
The Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques affirmed the Kingdom's keenness on the security and stability of Egypt and its support in its determined efforts to combat terrorism.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964544710458204160

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes..a video I have posted show a specialized mine/IEDs clearing unit preceding the main forces..



Yeah they seem to be part of the corp of engineers tasked with bomb diffusing. dismantling and explosives etc. I guess they operate the same way as having a dedicated disposal unit just it's part of the engineers, so no actual designation or specific unit.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah they seem to be part of the corp of engineers tasked with bomb diffusing. dismantling and explosives etc. I guess they operate the same way as having a dedicated disposal unit just it's part of the engineers, so no actual designation or specific unit.



Man the Spox using old footages harms the credibility of the current statistics and the numbers are pretty weird.
They are capturing 200-400 per day pretty alarming since they haven't showed any actual footages of 400 suspects captured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> Man the Spox using old footages harms the credibility of the current statistics and the numbers are pretty weird.
> They are capturing 200-400 per day pretty alarming since they haven't showed any actual footages of 400 suspects captured.


They didn't capture them in one place.. it is all over Sinai.. they show 20 here..30 there an so on..


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> They didn't capture them in one place.. it is all over Sinai.. they show 20 here..30 there an so on..


Yeah but still he needs to be more credible regarding showing them


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> Man the Spox using old footages harms the credibility of the current statistics and the numbers are pretty weird.
> They are capturing 200-400 per day pretty alarming since they haven't showed any actual footages of 400 suspects captured.



Totally agree. That media gathering they televised with the spokesman and reps from all branches of the armed forces taking questions from the reporters was a step in the right direction. They need to do that a lot more often and bring more to the table so people can know what they're doing and not just take their recycled footage all the time. If they let the journos ask the pertinent questions and they can answer them, it would go a long way but hey, we never saw that type of gathering before so it is a step in the right direction anyway.

Pretty wild the amounts of marijuana and poppy farms and hashish and drugs they've captured and confiscated. You wouldn't think it would be that easy to grow a poppy farm and it not be discovered easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Pretty wild the amounts of marijuana and poppy farms and hashish and drugs they've captured and confiscated. You wouldn't think it would be that easy to grow a poppy farm and it not be discovered easily.



Unless the cretin are using the revenue from drug trade to fund their operations, I don't see any advantage coming from diverting manpower, equipment and time going after these farms. Sure they are illegal (not that I agree with that, I stand with legalizing marijuana and hashish), but our boys have a much bigger fish to fry at the moment. The local police will have plenty of time to handle the drugs once the cockroach infestation is exterminated and stability is restored.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Unless the cretin are using the revenue from drug trade to fund their operations, I don't see any advantage coming from diverting manpower, equipment and time going after these farms.



I could be wrong, but from the sounds and looks of it, they're stumbling on these as they're raiding the cretin and not necessarily targeting the drug farms. Once they stumble on them, they're forced to cease or destroy them since they obviously can't leave them and move on to the next target and it's probably more efficient to just take care of them right on the spot. 



Crocodile said:


> Sure they are illegal (not that I agree with that, I stand with legalizing marijuana and hashish)



Really? lol. Interesting. Even here in the US, legalizing marijuana is still in it's infancy and we're yet to see what the after effects of that legalizing it will be, just as the way alcohol had its issues as time went by after the end of prohibition. The rise of alcoholism and drunk driving fatalities etc. has taken its toll but western society is much different than a Muslim country. You think that would work in Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? lol. Interesting. Even here in the US, legalizing marijuana is still in it's infancy and we're yet to see what the after effects of that legalizing it will be, just as the way alcohol had its issues as time went by after the end of prohibition. The rise of alcoholism and drunk driving fatalities etc. has taken its toll but western society is much different than a Muslim country. You think that would work in Egypt?



Alcohol has been legal in Egypt since forever, doesn't seem to be an issue. As a matter of fact, cannabis seems to be far less harmful than alcohol, although I'm all for legalizing it, I'm also a bit concerned we might descended into a similar situation to Yemen; a country once known for its export crops of coffee beans, fruits and cereals, now having them all being replaced with qat, and needing to import most of their food. 

But if we can protect our limited arable land from being taken over by cannabis, I have no problem with it being legalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Crocodile said:


> Alcohol has been legal in Egypt since forever, doesn't seem to be an issue. As a matter of fact, cannabis seems to be far less harmful than alcohol, although I'm all for legalizing it, I'm also a bit concerned we might descended into a similar situation to Yemen; a country once known for its export crops of coffee beans, fruits and cereals, now having them all being replaced with qat, and needing to import most of their food.
> 
> But if we can protect our limited arable land from being taken over by cannabis, I have no problem with it being legalized.


the UK took Control of China thx to opium...


----------



## Mhmoud

HannibalBarca said:


> the UK took Control of China thx to opium...


Although I'm wholly against all drugs, I would say that the red flag here is when there is any foreign involvement with the trade or production of drugs. Since their crops are water-intensive, a good thing to do is to check the sources of equipment and funding for watering equipment, as Sinai is a desert, and you don't find water in deserts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC @Harpcore_lover , finally we get an OFFICIAL casualty count from the Army Spokesman. 3 KIA (Allah Yerhamhum) and 2 wounded (Rabenna Yeshfehum) to date following operations of Sinai 2018 to date. That's more like it (not to diminish these brave men's lives) but their casualties should be at a very minimum by the time the major campaign is over. The cretins are being overwhelmed so essentially they're getting a taste of their own medicine except this isn't being done in a cowardly manner like the way they go about. 

Finally a little bit of decent action that isn't all old, staged footage.






President Sisi riding a bike during his visit to the academy. Will any of those men dare go ahead of him? 






This picture encapsulates the beauty of Sinai and why it must be protected from any entity. 











So not only is the Egyptian military using the ARX-160 rifle, apparently they have paired it with the GLX 160 grenade launcher and are using it separately as well.






Makes total sense, if you're using the grenade launcher that is compatible to the rifle, might as well be able to fire it independently.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## MICA

Egyptian and French navy "Cleopatra Exercise" 2018 in Red sea 


Egyptian gowind 2500

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Alcohol has been legal in Egypt since forever, doesn't seem to be an issue. As a matter of fact, cannabis seems to be far less harmful than alcohol, although I'm all for legalizing it, I'm also a bit concerned we might descended into a similar situation to Yemen; a country once known for its export crops of coffee beans, fruits and cereals, now having them all being replaced with qat, and needing to import most of their food.
> 
> But if we can protect our limited arable land from being taken over by cannabis, I have no problem with it being legalized.



Fascinating post. You make a great point when you make the analogy with alcohol. What's the difference as far as the substance issue is concerned when you really think about it. I think that will be the day, if and when, you see it legalized in Egypt, you know we're definitely on a new trajectory!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

Fun video of the K-8 Silver Stars performing their show in the Athens Flying week in 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile

Song of the Thunderbolt. (103rd battalion)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The men are cleaning house! One of the better updates with less of the acting and more action. 
They should've started this op 3 years ago.

A lot on Bango an Shakhsheesh confiscation lolzo. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966189898926559234

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


>


40,000 vs few hundred ISIS..Egypt’s army is too heavy...Need to change tactics , means , and lean heavily on information collection and coordination’s between the different branches of the army and police...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ceylal said:


> 40,000 vs few hundred ISIS..Egypt’s army is too heavy...Need to change tactics



That's how you do it. You overwhelm the cretin bugs hiding in their crevasses with massive deplyomment & assaults because there is a lot of ground to cleanse. Can't do that with short manpower. It's working out very well and the cleaning is very effective.



Ceylal said:


> and lean heavily on information collection and coordination’s between the different branches of the army and police...



That was all done for months prior to starting the operation. All the Beechrcaft and UAV intel flights as well as on the ground and they're working with several local groups for information and it's creating better than expected results.







According to military spokesman so far, officially 7 soldiers martyred and 71 cretins killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JKangoroo

Gomig-21 said:


> That's how you do it. You overwhelm the cretin bugs hiding in their crevasses with massive deplyomment & assaults because there is a lot of ground to cleanse. Can't do that with short manpower. It's working out very well and the cleaning is very effective.
> 
> 
> 
> That was all done for months prior to starting the operation. All the Beechrcaft and UAV intel flights as well as on the ground and they're working with several local groups for information and it's creating better than expected results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to military spokesman so far, officially 7 soldiers martyred and 71 cretins killed.


I don't try to be mean but you guys can learn more from algeria! Algeria is a Talent i wipping out those rats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

JKangoroo said:


> I don't try to be mean but you guys can learn more from algeria! Algeria is a Talent i wipping out those rats


Algeria had a civil war for 12 years with Islamists.. and you think they can teach Egypt!!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JKangoroo

The SC said:


> Algeria had a civil war for 15 years with Islamists.. and you think they can teach Egypt!!!?


This was Not a civil war it was an radical insurgency and this insurgency took from april 1991 and ended in september 1991
the Government and the people United and defeted those radical sand rats then another insurgency took Place in 2002 and ended shortly after it once breaked out ! Morocco supported them thats why the algerians hate the sand kingdom ! Remember that algeria is Not morocco it is Not libya it is Not tunisia and it is Not egypt
By the way i am Not algerian


----------



## Mhmoud

Ceylal said:


> 40,000 vs few hundred ISIS..Egypt’s army is too heavy...Need to change tactics , means , and lean heavily on information collection and coordination’s between the different branches of the army and police...


There is a reason why the Coalition against Saddam Hussein overwhelmingly outnumbered, as well as outgunned, the Iraqis, and if you look at the numbers of casualties, you will realise the difference that overwhelming the enemy makes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

JKangoroo said:


> This was Not a civil war it was an radical insurgency and this insurgency took from april 1991 and ended in september 1991
> the Government and the people United and defeted those radical sand rats then another insurgency took Place in 2002 and ended shortly after it once breaked out ! Morocco supported them thats why the algerians hate the sand kingdom ! Remember that algeria is Not morocco it is Not libya it is Not tunisia and it is Not egypt
> By the way i am Not algerian



*The Algerian Civil War Was Fought Between:* Algerian Government vs. Algerian Islamist Rebels
*The Algerian Civil War Also Involved: *The United States and France supporting the government side, while the other Islamist and Jihadi organizations, such as al-Qaida supported the rebels.
*The Algerian Civil War Resulted In:* Algerian Government victory
*The Length of the Algerian Civil War: * Approximately ten years
*Algerian Civil War Casualties:* 
Approximately 150,000 to 200,000 killed

https://www.historyguy.com/warfiles/algerian_civil_war_warfile.htm

For more details:
- The conflict began in December 1991
- The remnants of the GIA proper were hunted down over the next two years, and had practically disappeared by 2002..with the exception of a splinter group called the Salafist Group for Preaching and Combat (GSPC),[Note 1] which announced its support for Al-Qaeda in October 2003 and continued fighting an insurgency that would eventually spread to other countries in the region.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_Civil_War

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JKangoroo

The SC said:


> *The Algerian Civil War Was Fought Between:* Algerian Government vs. Algerian Islamist Rebels
> *The Algerian Civil War Also Involved: *The United States and France supporting the government side, while the other Islamist and Jihadi organizations, such as al-Qaida supported the rebels.
> *The Algerian Civil War Resulted In:* Algerian Government victory
> *The Length of the Algerian Civil War: * Approximately ten years
> *Algerian Civil War Casualties:*
> Approximately 150,000 to 200,000 killed
> 
> https://www.historyguy.com/warfiles/algerian_civil_war_warfile.htm
> 
> For more details:
> - The conflict began in December 1991
> - The remnants of the GIA proper were hunted down over the next two years, and had practically disappeared by 2002..with the exception of a splinter group called the Salafist Group for Preaching and Combat (GSPC),[Note 1] which announced its support for Al-Qaeda in October 2003 and continued fighting an insurgency that would eventually spread to other countries in the region.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_Civil_War


This wasn't a civil war it was an insurgency dude if it was a civil war the Infrastructure would have been damaged and the country would have been collapsed it would look like syria or libya but infact the people and the Government fought against the Terrorists and prevailed in worst case if the Government would have fought against the people then it would be called a civil war but it wasn't a civil war the people didn't want a collapse of the Government it was like daesh in Iraq with an happy end !so why are you arguing with me?


----------



## Gomig-21

The results so far are pretty clear that when they implement a sound plan and on top of that plan deploy the properly trained units and individuals, the results are far better and along the lines we expect from these armed forces, not the incompetence we've witnessed the last 4+ years.

The right kind of MEN.
















Even the patrols they've been doing look like properly executed orders.











Hopefully the FREMM numbers will end up @ 6 by the time things get done. The navy needs to boost its modern frigate numbers, even destroyers. Let's see if they can make a deal with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Hopefully the FREMM numbers will end up @ 6 by the time things get done. The navy needs to boost its modern frigate numbers, even destroyers. Let's see if they can make a deal with China.




Chinese "Destroyer" class, like the Type 52 per examples, are 7000t ship, almost same as FREMM.
And if you speak about the newly build Type 55 a 13000t ship , that is not for sale, as of right now, is Useless for EGY navy. Since most of their weapons will be restricted (Range etc...) and not for sell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The results so far are pretty clear that when they implement a sound plan and on top of that plan deploy the properly trained units and individuals, the results are far better and along the lines we expect from these armed forces, not the incompetence we've witnessed the last 4+ years.
> 
> The right kind of MEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the patrols they've been doing look like properly executed orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the FREMM numbers will end up @ 6 by the time things get done. The navy needs to boost its modern frigate numbers, even destroyers. Let's see if they can make a deal with China.


You mean the Gowind or FREMM? It will be great if another FREMM is added .. I prefer another 3.. with two from Italy AAW dedicated.. but mostly submarines.. I think another 4 type 214 with AIP will do.. if not China has AIP now too n type-039/041..



JKangoroo said:


> This wasn't a civil war it was an insurgency dude if it was a civil war the Infrastructure would have been damaged and the country would have been collapsed it would look like syria or libya but infact the people and the Government fought against the Terrorists and prevailed in worst case if the Government would have fought against the people then it would be called a civil war but it wasn't a civil war the people didn't want a collapse of the Government it was like daesh in Iraq with an happy end !so why are you arguing with me?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Algerian_Civil_War

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Just some humor.  @Gomig-21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967430526364774400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

Vergennes said:


> Just some humor.  @Gomig-21
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/967430526364774400



We finally trusted them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Vergennes said:


> We finally trusted them.
> 
> View attachment 455938


Half... they are false Famas...
Don't know why they didn't gave them real one...they should have known that ppl will speak about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You mean the Gowind or FREMM? It will be great if another FREMM is added .. I prefer another 3.. with two from Italy AAW dedicated.. but mostly submarines.. I think another 4 type 214 with AIP will do.. if not China has AIP now too n type-039/041..



lol, yeah, I botched that post completely. I get dyslexic when it comes to those two ships early in the morning when I haven't had my coffee yet. 

To correct what I meant to say but butchered it, is that there is interest in making the total of the 4 Gowinds under contract to 6, but that they should increase the number of the larger frigates similar to the FEMM class, as well as their destroyer fleets. To have a single FREMM is ok but there needs to be a lot more frigates of that capability if they want to bolster the strength of the navy. That's what I mean! lol.



Vergennes said:


> Just some humor.  @Gomig-21



Hahaha,"pew pew pew" you know I have a couple buddies (ex-US army and navy) who told me they used to do similar exercises with empty rifles (not even with empty clips) and they used to make shooting sounds like 'bang bang bang" to simulate shots and it was actually SOP.



Vergennes said:


> We finally trusted them.



People think those are just plastic but in reality they are Famas G2 in simunition version. Good stuff. 

Usually you'll see a lot of naval exercises with simunition, it's actually quite normal for navies.





































The French are using one of their own French Navy EDA-R / L-CAT Landing Catamaran transporting Egyptian Fahd 280-30 IFVs during Cleo-2018.





















Part of Cleopatra 2018 Forces from the 2nd navy Thunderbolts Brigade. New MICH helmets.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gomig-21

The Toyota Sa'aka Brigade has been deployed to the western border as the the cleansing and securing of that side of the country as begun in earnest.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vergennes

HannibalBarca said:


> Half... they are false Famas...
> Don't know why they didn't gave them real one...they should have known that ppl will speak about it...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman

Vergennes said:


> View attachment 456258



If you have anymore photos put em up my man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Frogman said:


> If you have anymore photos put em up my man.


Hey bruv I tried contacting ya a couple of times on Twitter , but you know just one question, Nothing about raising the professionalism of the troops?


----------



## The SC

# Alexandria marine arsenal.. Picture of the PSIM module for the second Egyptian Gowind 2500 stealth corvette currently being manufactured in Alexandria

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

Harpcore_lover said:


> Hey bruv I tried contacting ya a couple of times on Twitter , but you know just one question, Nothing about raising the professionalism of the troops?



I believe I answered your question over on Twitter already. 

Define professionalism. If you mean an increase in the number of volunteer units or corps then, no. If you mean opening up more positions to the NCO corps then, no. If you mean changes to basic training then, no.

The only work being done right now to improve on a tactical level is through pre-deployment packages for regular troops and "specially trained" units. 

Unlikely to make much of a difference as the problems are more fundamental.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nile-Tiger

The SC said:


> # Alexandria marine arsenal.. Picture of the PSIM module for the second Egyptian Gowind 2500 stealth corvette currently being manufactured in Alexandria




When will we finalize the deal for the additional 2 corvettes ? And, will we get more S. Korean and/Or Russian corvettes, or other ships ? Any news about new frigates (FREMM or any other ones) in the new future ??? What about more Fast Attack Ships/boats, both purchased or locally built ?

Also... I know the the 36 (24+12) Rafale, and the MIG-29M/MIG-35 are a big addition to the EAF, in addition to the Kamov... But, any news about other new purchases ? may be more Russian/Chinese jets ? And why are we not buying used and modernized Western/Russian jets to expand our Air force, and may be replace the old MIG-21/J-7/F-5/Mirage-5 ? Is there any chance that we will further modernize and age-extend these old planes ? I mean, why not have a HUGE number of old and modernized (but still outdated) war planes, even if we get more and more new planes in the near future ? Even a huge number of out dated jets can cause problems and make attacking/defending more difficult for ANY ENEMY...

And why won't we assemble additional Abrams tanks ? We should also consider locally assembling MUCH MORE T-90s, rather than the 500 or 550 that we ordered from Russia, more like another one or 2 thousands or something. And "MAY BE" another similar deal with China would be great, not sure... or a similar one with German Leopard or French-Leclerk, if it's not really a problem to have this many different and diverse Tank force, and if it's actually possible and affordable...

Sorry for these many questions, feel free to answer just the ones that you like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

French (Tonnerre,L9014) and the Egyptian (Anwar Al Saddat,1020) mistrals crossing together the Suez canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

Nile-Tiger said:


> When will we finalize the deal for the additional 2 corvettes ? And, will we get more S. Korean and/Or Russian corvettes, or other ships ? Any news about new frigates (FREMM or any other ones) in the new future ??? What about more Fast Attack Ships/boats, both purchased or locally built ?
> 
> Also... I know the the 36 (24+12) Rafale, and the MIG-29M/MIG-35 are a big addition to the EAF, in addition to the Kamov... But, any news about other new purchases ? may be more Russian/Chinese jets ? And why are we not buying used and modernized Western/Russian jets to expand our Air force, and may be replace the old MIG-21/J-7/F-5/Mirage-5 ? Is there any chance that we will further modernize and age-extend these old planes ? I mean, why not have a HUGE number of old and modernized (but still outdated) war planes, even if we get more and more new planes in the near future ? Even a huge number of out dated jets can cause problems and make attacking/defending more difficult for ANY ENEMY...
> 
> And why won't we assemble additional Abrams tanks ? We should also consider locally assembling MUCH MORE T-90s, rather than the 500 or 550 that we ordered from Russia, more like another one or 2 thousands or something. And "MAY BE" another similar deal with China would be great, not sure... or a similar one with German Leopard or French-Leclerk, if it's not really a problem to have this many different and diverse Tank force, and if it's actually possible and affordable...
> 
> Sorry for these many questions, feel free to answer just the ones that you like


These are all good questions.. we should know about them in the near future.. as for now we only know that the second Rafale deal is stuck with France because of some US components..And the deal for the mistral equipments and the Katran helicopters is still going on..As for the airforce.. Egypt should consider making its own version of the Chinese-Pakistani FC-1/JF-17 in big numbers to replace the old platforms..The 500 T-90MS is just a start, I guess at least a thousand will be made in Egypt..Another Fremm will certainly come in the future _that is just logical_ and 2 additional Gowind..I think Egypt has started to rethink seriously about local production and ToT..because these new economic reforms will make Egypt much more independent than before..IMO by 2020 we should see a lot of new military deals.. the money will be there and the negotiating position will be much stronger..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> French (Tonnerre,L9014) and the Egyptian (Anwar Al Saddat,1020) mistrals crossing together the Suez canal.
> 
> View attachment 456485



C'est tres jolie! 

couple of things to easily notice: all the sat-com equipment on the Tonerre that's missing on the Sadat.
Also, notice the Sadat is accompanied by a tugboat because my guess is the crew is still learning how to navigate the canal. That's not an easy thing because there is a certain channel to follow and with a huge draft on that ship, it has to maintain the center of that channel which is nowhere near the width of the canal itself. The very slow speed and distance between the two LHDs is most likely so that just in case the front one runs aground or whatever may happen and it comes to a sudden halt, the one trailing needs to have plenty of time to come to a stop before a collision, likely with the help of the tugboat.

Can't imagine how stressful that must be to navigate that size ship through that canal even though I cruise in a 30ft boat through the marinas all the time and dock it into tight spots and that is extremely stressful lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nile-Tiger

The SC said:


> These are all good questions.. we should know about them in the near future.. as for now we only know that the second Rafale deal is stuck with France because of some US components..And the deal for the mistral equipments and the Katran helicopters is still going on..As for the airforce.. Egypt should consider making its own version of the Chinese-Pakistani FC-1/JF-17 in big numbers to replace the old platforms..The 500 T-90MS is just a start, I guess at least a thousand will be made in Egypt..Another Fremm will certainly come in the future _that is just logical_ and 2 additional Gowind..I think Egypt has started to rethink seriously about local production and ToT..because these new economic reforms will make Egypt much more independent than before..IMO by 2020 we should see a lot of new military deals.. the money will be there and the negotiating position will be much stronger..




But... I never hear any news about FREMM or any other frigates deals... Also, even if Egypt considered purchasing 3 or 4 FREMMs, I am not sure if France would be willing to give us the technology to produce a considerable percentage of the FREMM... or, I don't know, may be they will let us assemble the parts together, while also building some of the ship body.

No... The deal is supposed to be already signed, we will get those additional Rafales, even if without the French missilies, although I have read that the Egyptian Minister of defence has said that the problem of the American component of the French missile is "the french problem, not ours"

Yes... certainly... we should really invest heavily in the JF-17, including a complete TOT deal with a big number of jet fighters. And we should even do the same with other aircraft, like the Korean Lite-Fighter and trainer t-50, or Russian YAK, or Czech Super Albatross, or the Indian HAL Tejas (If it is worth investing in and purchasing, cause I have read in another forum that it has problems)

Also... I think that it won't be really wrong or unpractical if we buy some used Russian\Chineese\Indian MIGs and SUs and TUs, and may be even F-5 and Mirage 5 (of course, if they can be modernized and age-extended without spending a lot of money)... I know it's totally naive to say this, but a large (or, preferably, A HUGE) number of 70's third generation aircrafts, along with a considerable number of 4th and 4th+ and 4th++, can prove efficient, even if in a war against a strong and technologically advanced military... You should get as many advanced aircrafts (and weapones in general) to match the new and advanced enemy weaponry... But, modernized-yet-outdated and less-capability jets\ships\tanks\etc... can, at least, take a big portion of the enemy air defence or any other missiles, which should significantly lower the danger and damage that Advanced and strongest weapones undertake... Again, my opinion will probably seem naive for most people (which can be understood, since I am no professional or expert, and never joined the armed forces), but I think that number\quantity still matters, even in lower\weaker weapones.

What I wish to hear in the near future (the coming 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 years), is:
- More advanced aircrafts (French Rafale and Mirage 2000, Russian MIG-29M, and SU-35, and more\higher-block F-16's)
- NOT Retiring the active MIGs and Mirage-5 and F-5.
-More fast and maneuverable (even if old) aircrafts (Like MIG-25)
- TOT of equipment in all the fields (Land, Navy,air)... JF-17 is a good example, and a perfect start.
- Much more attack Helicopters.
- More and more modern tanks (American, Russian, and any other that may be a good fit), with upgrading as much as possible of the Abrams and M-60's, and modernizing Russian T's)
- Navy: More technologically-advanced and capable big\and\strong ships: French FREMM, German MEKO, alomg with other Western\Russian\Chineese\Korean Destroyers\Frigates\Corvettes.
- As much as possible Fast Attack Crafts and light\heavy patrol crafts... also, Mine Warfare\Auxiliary\Landing crafts\ tankers\ and any other type that may be considered weak or less than the adequate number needed.
- And, ofcourse... more submarines... may be a couple more of German or French subs, along with a bigger number of Russian and\or Chinese ones (A big number of small-to-medium Chinese subs, along with partial TOT, would be a fair deal, I guess)... Also, we should consider acquiring midget subs (also with TOT)
- I think air defence is doing good enough, but a S-400 would be a great addition... And I think we can say the same about artillery.
- UAVs purchasing and locally-producing is going well, I guess... But let's just keep it up and try to get more
- Locally producing and purchasing more APC\IFV and MRAP and HUMVEEs.

Well that's it... sorry for such a long post, that is filled with questions and wishes !!!!!


----------



## The SC

Nile-Tiger said:


> But... I never hear any news about FREMM or any other frigates deals... Also, even if Egypt considered purchasing 3 or 4 FREMMs, I am not sure if France would be willing to give us the technology to produce a considerable percentage of the FREMM... or, I don't know, may be they will let us assemble the parts together, while also building some of the ship body.
> 
> No... The deal is supposed to be already signed, we will get those additional Rafales, even if without the French missilies, although I have read that the Egyptian Minister of defence has said that the problem of the American component of the French missile is "the french problem, not ours"
> 
> Yes... certainly... we should really invest heavily in the JF-17, including a complete TOT deal with a big number of jet fighters. And we should even do the same with other aircraft, like the Korean Lite-Fighter and trainer t-50, or Russian YAK, or Czech Super Albatross, or the Indian HAL Tejas (If it is worth investing in and purchasing, cause I have read in another forum that it has problems)
> 
> Also... I think that it won't be really wrong or unpractical if we buy some used Russian\Chineese\Indian MIGs and SUs and TUs, and may be even F-5 and Mirage 5 (of course, if they can be modernized and age-extended without spending a lot of money)... I know it's totally naive to say this, but a large (or, preferably, A HUGE) number of 70's third generation aircrafts, along with a considerable number of 4th and 4th+ and 4th++, can prove efficient, even if in a war against a strong and technologically advanced military... You should get as many advanced aircrafts (and weapones in general) to match the new and advanced enemy weaponry... But, modernized-yet-outdated and less-capability jets\ships\tanks\etc... can, at least, take a big portion of the enemy air defence or any other missiles, which should significantly lower the danger and damage that Advanced and strongest weapones undertake... Again, my opinion will probably seem naive for most people (which can be understood, since I am no professional or expert, and never joined the armed forces), but I think that number\quantity still matters, even in lower\weaker weapones.
> 
> What I wish to hear in the near future (the coming 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 years), is:
> - More advanced aircrafts (French Rafale and Mirage 2000, Russian MIG-29M, and SU-35, and more\higher-block F-16's)
> - NOT Retiring the active MIGs and Mirage-5 and F-5.
> -More fast and maneuverable (even if old) aircrafts (Like MIG-25)
> - TOT of equipment in all the fields (Land, Navy,air)... JF-17 is a good example, and a perfect start.
> - Much more attack Helicopters.
> - More and more modern tanks (American, Russian, and any other that may be a good fit), with upgrading as much as possible of the Abrams and M-60's, and modernizing Russian T's)
> - Navy: More technologically-advanced and capable big\and\strong ships: French FREMM, German MEKO, alomg with other Western\Russian\Chineese\Korean Destroyers\Frigates\Corvettes.
> - As much as possible Fast Attack Crafts and light\heavy patrol crafts... also, Mine Warfare\Auxiliary\Landing crafts\ tankers\ and any other type that may be considered weak or less than the adequate number needed.
> - And, ofcourse... more submarines... may be a couple more of German or French subs, along with a bigger number of Russian and\or Chinese ones (A big number of small-to-medium Chinese subs, along with partial TOT, would be a fair deal, I guess)... Also, we should consider acquiring midget subs (also with TOT)
> - I think air defence is doing good enough, but a S-400 would be a great addition... And I think we can say the same about artillery.
> - UAVs purchasing and locally-producing is going well, I guess... But let's just keep it up and try to get more
> - Locally producing and purchasing more APC\IFV and MRAP and HUMVEEs.
> 
> Well that's it... sorry for such a long post, that is filled with questions and wishes !!!!!


Egypt has a lot of those old modernised systems already..way too many.. what it needs now are the new very advanced systems.. and it is going after them..step by step.. because they are expansive and their transfer of technology is quite difficult to negotiate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Nile-Tiger said:


> Also... I think that it won't be really wrong or unpractical if we buy some used Russian\Chineese\Indian MIGs and SUs and TUs, and may be even F-5 and Mirage 5 (of course, if they can be modernized and age-extended without spending a lot of money)... I know it's totally naive to say this, but a large (or, preferably, A HUGE) number of 70's third generation aircrafts, along with a considerable number of 4th and 4th+ and 4th++, can prove efficient, even if in a war against a strong and technologically advanced military... You should get as many advanced aircrafts (and weapones in general) to match the new and advanced enemy weaponry... But, modernized-yet-outdated and less-capability jets\ships\tanks\etc... can, at least, take a big portion of the enemy air defence or any other missiles, which should significantly lower the danger and damage that Advanced and strongest weapones undertake... Again, my opinion will probably seem naive for most people (which can be understood, since I am no professional or expert, and never joined the armed forces), but I think that number\quantity still matters, even in lower\weaker weapones.


_
What I wish to hear in the near future (the coming 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 years), is:
- More advanced aircrafts (French Rafale and Mirage 2000, Russian MIG-29M, and SU-35, and more\higher-block F-16's)
*make sense*
- NOT Retiring the active MIGs and Mirage-5 and F-5.
*you do know aircraft have a particular amount of hours on their air frame, and we are talking about obsolete fighters*
-More fast and maneuverable (even if old) aircrafts (Like MIG-25)
*kinda useless, and no it didnt had fly by wire at that time*
- TOT of equipment in all the fields (Land, Navy,air)... JF-17 is a good example, and a perfect start._
*Egypt *_* is not interested, which begs the question what is eygpt goign to do to replace its practically stranded mig 21s and mirage 5*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Nile-Tiger said:


> Also... I think that it won't be really wrong or unpractical if we buy some used Russian\Chineese\Indian MIGs and SUs and TUs, and may be even F-5 and Mirage 5 (of course, if they can be modernized and age-extended without spending a lot of money)... I know it's totally naive to say this, but a large (or, preferably, A HUGE) number of 70's third generation aircrafts, along with a considerable number of 4th and 4th+ and 4th++, can prove efficient, even if in a war against a strong and technologically advanced military... You should get as many advanced aircrafts (and weapones in general) to match the new and advanced enemy weaponry... But, modernized-yet-outdated and less-capability jets\ships\tanks\etc... can, at least, take a big portion of the enemy air defence or any other missiles, which should significantly lower the danger and damage that Advanced and strongest weapones undertake... Again, my opinion will probably seem naive for most people (which can be understood, since I am no professional or expert, and never joined the armed forces), but I think that number\quantity still matters, even in lower\weaker weapones.



During the 1970's, a couple of military guys who were basically responsible for the development of the F-16 came up with the now famous "High/Low mix" for creating a strong air force using basically only 2 types of aircraft. The "high" would be a super advanced aircraft that would be in lower numbers (because of cost) and the "low" would be a large amount of 2nd tier aircraft and together they would adapt to certain principles that would make that combination very effective. It obviously didn't work out in the USAF primarily because the navy didn't opt for the F-16 and instead, chose the loser of that competition in the F-18. Then came the race to develop stealth aircraft and so the story goes. There are some air forces out there that follow that guideline in some ways and even add in a 3rd to the mix to create a "medium" and I think the EAF is right along those lines ATM. 

If they stuck to the current inventory, excluding the older 3rd gen aircraft, they have an excellent mix that needs just slight improvement.

218 F-16s (the "low")
36 Rafales (the "high")
50 MiG-35 (the "medium)

Then they can improve on those numbers just slightly, not even by much and work on improving the F-16 since the low end needs to constantly be updated to keep up with the developments in technology. If they could bring the Rafale numbers up to 60, the MiGs to 100 and upgrade the F-16s, they can sail up until 2025 very comfortably and by then be in the mix for possibly one of the non-US stealth fighters out there.



Nile-Tiger said:


> What I wish to hear in the near future (the coming 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 years), is:
> - More advanced aircrafts (French Rafale and Mirage 2000, Russian MIG-29M, and SU-35, and more\higher-block F-16's)



I'm pretty sure the F-16 is done and there won't be anymore coming.



Nile-Tiger said:


> - NOT Retiring the active MIGs and Mirage-5 and F-5.



F-5's?



Nile-Tiger said:


> -More fast and maneuverable (even if old) aircrafts (Like MIG-25)



The older the aircraft, the higher their cost per flight and maintenance and the higher risk of failures and crashes. This is the importance of modernization.



Nile-Tiger said:


> - Much more attack Helicopters.



Those are definitely coming.



Nile-Tiger said:


> - More and more modern tanks (American, Russian, and any other that may be a good fit), with upgrading as much as possible of the Abrams and M-60's, and modernizing Russian T's)



We have so many tanks I don't even know why they thought of the T-90 unless they plan on replacing some of the M-60A3s with them. I even think that many of the Abrams that have recently been assembled and rolled out of Helwan are put in storage simply because there isn't the need to have them active. All together Egypt has close to 4000 tanks if I'm not mistaken. That's a huge number lol and with such a large number comes a HUGE number of crew to train etc. Hectic for something that really isn't needed much.



Nile-Tiger said:


> - Navy: More technologically-advanced and capable big\and\strong ships: French FREMM, German MEKO, alomg with other Western\Russian\Chineese\Korean Destroyers\Frigates\Corvettes.



Navy for certain, especially the frigates. Considering the current and future priorities in the Mediterranean and the Red Sea, the navy build-up is a must.



Nile-Tiger said:


> - I think air defence is doing good enough, but a S-400 would be a great addition... And I think we can say the same about artillery.
> - UAVs purchasing and locally-producing is going well, I guess... But let's just keep it up and try to get more
> - Locally producing and purchasing more APC\IFV and MRAP and HUMVEEs.



Air defense, UAVs and jump start a much more ambitious, indigenous missile program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

Gomig-21 said:


> During the 1970's, a couple of military guys who were basically responsible for the development of the F-16 came up with the now famous "High/Low mix" for creating a strong air force using basically only 2 types of aircraft. The "high" would be a super advanced aircraft that would be in lower numbers (because of cost) and the "low" would be a large amount of 2nd tier aircraft and together they would adapt to certain principles that would make that combination very effective. It obviously didn't work out in the USAF primarily because the navy didn't opt for the F-16 and instead, chose the loser of that competition in the F-18. Then came the race to develop stealth aircraft and so the story goes. There are some air forces out there that follow that guideline in some ways and even add in a 3rd to the mix to create a "medium" and I think the EAF is right along those lines ATM.
> 
> If they stuck to the current inventory, excluding the older 3rd gen aircraft, they have an excellent mix that needs just slight improvement.
> 
> 218 F-16s (the "low")
> 36 Rafales (the "high")
> 50 MiG-35 (the "medium)
> 
> Then they can improve on those numbers just slightly, not even by much and work on improving the F-16 since the low end needs to constantly be updated to keep up with the developments in technology. If they could bring the Rafale numbers up to 60, the MiGs to 100 and upgrade the F-16s, they can sail up until 2025 very
> 
> .


this doctrine is simply doctrine of economics, USN had enough money to go with f-18
eygpt buying another *24 rafale and another 50 migs would mean atleast 10-15 billion dollars (twice the cost of whole jf-17 program(250+ fighters) for example*
than we have the issue of how much is the operating cost, is spares will completely come from outside, than we need to think about future updates and importantly how much will be the availability/serviceability, which is always an issue

never the less, it would mean that eventually atleast in pure numbers the force will shrink but that isnt a bad thing, in capability this would be a very strong force

but i think Egypt can afford it..i would not add another platform now, especially if mig35 is done deal

f-16 can go an upgrade to give them another 20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> this doctrine is simply doctrine of economics, USN had enough money to go with f-18
> eygpt buying another *24 rafale and another 50 migs would mean atleast 10-15 billion dollars (twice the cost of whole jf-17 program(250+ fighters) for example*
> than we have the issue of how much is the operating cost, is spares will completely come from outside, than we need to think about future updates and importantly how much will be the availability/serviceability, which is always an issue
> 
> never the less, it would mean that eventually atleast in pure numbers the force will shrink but that isnt a bad thing, in capability this would be a very strong force
> 
> but i think Egypt can afford it..i would not add another platform now, especially if mig35 is done deal
> 
> f-16 can go an upgrade to give them another 20 years


*24 Rafale and another 52 Mig-35 would mean not more than $6 billion*..(not to forget that SU-XX is also coming)*.. *The problem at hand though is with the F-16s needed upgrades _at least 100 of them should be upgraded to the *V block* with AESA radars and AMRAAMS_ *..*and there is also a need for replacing the F-5s*..* That is why the possibility of the localisation of the JF-17 technology is still on the table.. mostly the JF-17 Block 3 with the AESA radar, BVR missiles and even cruise missiles.. It will certainly give Egypt more independence for its air force.. and maybe a very good jump start for BVR missiles, cruise missiles' production as well as other modern ammunition.. let alone the capability to integrate Chinese, Pakistani, Russian and western weapon systems of its choice..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> *24 Rafale and another 52 Mig-35 would mean not more than $6 billion*..(not to forget that SU-XX is also coming)*.. *The problem at hand though is with the F-16s needed upgrades _at least 100 of them should be upgraded to the *V block* with AESA radars and AMRAAMS_ *..*and there is also a need for replacing the F-5s*..* That is why the possibility of the localisation of the JF-17 technology is still on the table.. mostly the JF-17 Block 3 with the AESA radar, BVR missiles and even cruise missiles.. It will certainly give Egypt more independence for its air force.. and maybe a very good jump start for BVR missiles, cruise missiles' production as well as other modern ammunition.. let alone the capability to integrate Chinese, Pakistani, Russian and western weapon systems of its choice..


assuming a price of atleast 70 m for mig 35(which is low since thunders are selling for ~35-40 million with support package) is around 4 billion dollars with rest of package is in addition to this, rafale excluding training and spares cost is 100+Million so yeah may be 6 billion 

what is the benefit of V upgrade if no AIM 120

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> assuming a price of atleast 70 m for mig 35(which is low since thunders are selling for ~35-40 million with support package) is around 4 billion dollars with rest of package is in addition to this, rafale excluding training and spares cost is 100+Million so yeah may be 6 billion
> 
> what is the benefit of V upgrade if no AIM 120


Mig-35 is around 45 to 50 million all included ($36 million basic- less for the Egyptian version)..Egypt bought 46 for $2 billion plus 6 gifted from Russia for Egypt's move to stimulate the otherwise suffering Mig company.... and read the post again it says V upgrades with AMRAAMS meaning the the AIM 120C.. D is too much to ask..
The JF-17 block 3 price is $29 million basic.. make it $39 million all included.. Block2 is $25 million basic.. we are not that far from the Mig prices.. that is why localising the production should be more viable..
*
List prices of some fighter jets*
Prices are approximate and can be reduced or raised depending on the buying country, the number of aircrafts and the package of additions and modifications required..
The list below gives an idea of prices and is almost close to reality and sometimes touches it..


*F-22 Raptor $150 million*


*Typhoon Tranch-3 $120 million*


*F35 C **$115 **million, F35 B **$100** million, F35 A **$97 million*


*F15 K **$95 million*


*Rafale **$84 million*


*Sukhoi 35 S **$63** million, Su-30 MKA **$52** million, Sukhoi 30 MKM **$51 million*


*F18 **$55 million*


*F-16 Block 70 **$50 million*


*Gripen-39 **$47 million*


*MIG 35 **$36 **million, MIG 29K **$30 million*


*JF-17 Block 3 $29** million, JF-17 Block -2 **$25 million*


*J-10A **$26 million*


*T-50 $25 million*


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-most-expensive-and-least-expansive-fighter-aircrafts.546639/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> Mig-35 is around 45 to 50 million all included ($36 million basic- less for the Egyptian version)..Egypt bought 46 for $2 billion plus 6 gifted from Russia for Egypt's move to stimulate the otherwise suffering Mig company.... and read the post again it says V upgrades with AMRAAMS meaning the the AIM 120C.. D is too much to ask..
> The JF-17 block 3 price is $29 million basic.. make it $39 million all included.. Block2 is $25 million basic.. we are not that far from the Mig prices.. that is why localising the production should be more viable..
> *
> List prices of some fighter jets*
> Prices are approximate and can be reduced or raised depending on the buying country, the number of aircrafts and the package of additions and modifications required..
> The list below gives an idea of prices and is almost close to reality and sometimes touches it..
> 
> 
> *F-22 Raptor $150 million*
> 
> 
> *Typhoon Tranch-3 $120 million*
> 
> 
> *F35 C **$115 **million, F35 B **$100** million, F35 A **$97 million*
> 
> 
> *F15 K **$95 million*
> 
> 
> *Rafale **$84 million*
> 
> 
> *Sukhoi 35 S **$63** million, Su-30 MKA **$52** million, Sukhoi 30 MKM **$51 million*
> 
> 
> *F18 **$55 million*
> 
> 
> *F-16 Block 70 **$50 million*
> 
> 
> *Gripen-39 **$47 million*
> 
> 
> *MIG 35 **$36 **million, MIG 29K **$30 million*
> 
> 
> *JF-17 Block 3 $29** million, JF-17 Block -2 **$25 million*
> 
> 
> *J-10A **$26 million*
> 
> 
> *T-50 $25 million*
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-most-expensive-and-least-expansive-fighter-aircrafts.546639/


my bad

i guess you dont need training or weapon procurement to fly a jet


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> my bad
> 
> i guess you dont need training or weapon procurement to fly a jet




The prices you see are the basic ones for all the fighters listed.. read again the first paragraph of the post..It already says so..
"Prices are approximate and can be reduced or raised depending on the buying country, the number of aircrafts and *the package* of additions and modifications required.."


And please let's keep this thread purely about the Egyptian armed forces updates..
There are other threads where we can discuss weapons procurements.. for the Egyptian Armed Forces or from Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

Egypt’s military is only for killing its own people. They have never won a single war in their history.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


>



Note the Civil Police insignia. Dual use of an Air Force asset with the Interior Ministry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Glad that unnecessarily derogatory post was taken care of by @Moderators. 
Big-ups.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


>


 Nice to know the gazelles are still in service. They seem to be aging gracefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamil_baku

Interesting to see the answers for this from Egyptians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Crocodile said:


> Nice to know the gazelles are still in service. They seem to be aging gracefully.


They are well maintained..since they have been assembled in Egypt for ages, so spare pats are no issue.. ageing well and still efficient in roles like this one..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Kamil_baku said:


> Interesting to see the answers for this from Egyptians


The truth though is that Usrael gassed Egypt with $15 billion.. that Egypt will turn to more than $30 billion..Very good.. since Usrael was stuck with "its" gas.. and Egypt will make a lot of money out of the deal.. They have a peace agreement anyway.. why not take advantage of it !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Gowind 2500 Building process in alexandria shipyard , Egypt (60 days Left)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MaRv



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Kamil_baku said:


> Interesting to see the answers for this from Egyptians


Basically, you need to know that this media outlet ain't neutral, it's turkish, they been hitting us hard for some time lol
Anyways as a person who studied economics for some time Egypt is currently privatising its economy. Capitalism is the new way, That gas deal was by an Egyptian private economy called "Dolphinus Holdings" basically this gas Will be bought, liquefied then sold again to Europe. It's a huge win since egypt is currently working on being the Middle east energy hub, with egypt and turkey as the only countries who have LNG (liquefying natural gas) facilities and infrastructure.
Regarding that air strikes part, That claim been already denounced and declared fake by the parliament and the army spox notice that NYT is yet to provide the "officials" who provided these claims.
Not to forget to mention that we get the same US air- ground munitions and we are the largest 4th operator of F-16.
We recently got the right to manufacture wing loongs and we have them in service

https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...FjAKegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw2jrrocJaLXpxHwZhlD6EDN

Private company**

Private company**


Harpcore_lover said:


> Basically, you need to know that this media outlet ain't neutral, it's turkish, they been hitting us hard for some time lol
> Anyways as a person who studied economics for some time Egypt is currently privatising its economy. Capitalism is the new way, That gas deal was by an Egyptian private company called "Dolphinus Holdings" basically this gas Will be bought, liquefied then sold again to Europe. It's a huge win since egypt is currently working on being the Middle east energy hub, with egypt and turkey as the only countries who have LNG (liquefying natural gas) facilities and infrastructure.
> Regarding that air strikes part, That claim been already denounced and declared fake by the parliament and the army spox notice that NYT is yet to provide the "officials" who provided these claims.
> Not to forget to mention that we get the same US air- ground munitions and we are the largest 4th operator of F-16.
> We recently got the right to manufacture wing loongs and we have them in service
> 
> https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&...FjAKegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw2jrrocJaLXpxHwZhlD6EDN
> 
> Private company**

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Beechcraft B200SE Super King Air
Air ambulance.






F-16C Blk 52 at Fort Worth TX from 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SipahSalar

MaRv said:


>


I wonder if the Mistrals can be customized to function like the USS Wasp and carry 10-12 vertical take-off F-35's, I know US may not sell the F-35's to Egypt today but still its a possibility 15-20 years down the line when 5th generation aircraft would be a lot more common. 

The flight deck would certainly need significant alterations to be able to withstand the intense heat from the vertical take off because i remember US aircraft carriers flight decks were damaged by the F-35. I think the lifts used to move the helicopters up and and below the deck would also need significant modification to withstand more weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Beechcraft B200SE Super King Air
> Air ambulance.



Not sure that's entirely correct. Insignia is that of the Administration for Mineral/Petroleum Wealth. The platform itself seems a bit unsuited for an ambulance role as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

SipahSalar said:


> I wonder if the Mistrals can be customized to function like the USS Wasp and carry 10-12 vertical take-off F-35's, I know US may not sell the F-35's to Egypt today but still its a possibility 15-20 years down the line when 5th generation aircraft would be a lot more common.
> 
> The flight deck would certainly need significant alterations to be able to withstand the intense heat from the vertical take off because i remember US aircraft carriers flight decks were damaged by the F-35. I think the lifts used to move the helicopters up and and below the deck would also need significant modification to withstand more weight.



This fellow who put that video together does some really nice stuff and also gets very unique photos of Egyptian military stuff that are not from the MoD or mainstream. His Twitter page has probably the most beautiful, close-up photo of the new Egyptian MiG-35 but you can't grab it lol.

As to your point, I think it would be a phenomenally expensive alteration to the LHDs that it would probably hardly be worth it, even with the highly unlikelihood of an STOVL fighter coming to the EAF to be perfectly honest with you. In such a rare event happening, it might be more cost effective to purchase the appropriately built and suitable carrier.

The item being deployed from the back of a ship into the water @ minute 3:11 of that video is very interesting. Would love to know what it is exactly.



Frogman said:


> Not sure that's entirely correct. Insignia is that of the Administration for Mineral/Petroleum Wealth. The platform itself seems a bit unsuited for an ambulance role as well



I saw the insignia but didn't recognize it. These are the various roles used for that platform.

Beechcraft currently offers the 250 (design. B200GT[2]) and the larger 350i (B300[2]) models.[5] The 350ER (B300CER[2]) is available to government, military and commercial customers for special mission operations[6] such as aerial survey, air ambulance, flight inspection and surveillance.[7] The Beechcraft 1900 regional airliner was derived from the Model B200 King Air.[8] 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beechcraft_Super_King_Air

Whether it's used as an air ambulance in the EAF? If it's used in the petroleum industry then I think it's quite possible actually since there are nasty accidents that happen at oil rigs and platforms and transport off an emergency helo to one of these once on the mainland would expedite travel time.

Plus emergency or non-emergency related medical transport doesn't necessarily always need the use of a stretcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

The Beechcraft B200SE is for "Egyptian Nuclear Materials Authority" 






@Gomig-21 @Frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Not sure that's entirely correct. Insignia is that of the Administration for Mineral/Petroleum Wealth. The platform itself seems a bit unsuited for an ambulance role as well



Here it is, bud. Seems this is the same type in the role of Egyptian Air Ambulance (EAA) but is definitely different from the previous model I posted. Can't find a closeup of that insignia though.

http://www.airambulanceaviation.com/air_ambulance_in_egypt.php






The service apparently uses this in the aircraft role and the AW139 in the helo role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Rumor circulating on Twitter ATM that this is the first sighting of *Egyptian* Air Force Mi-24 Hind helicopters stationed in Borg El-Arab military airport in this sat pic. Strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Rumor circulating on Twitter ATM that this is the first sighting of *Egyptian* Air Force Mi-24 Hind helicopters stationed in Borg El-Arab military airport in this sat pic. Strange.



Since when Egypt was in talk for Mi-24?
And how can they "see" Hind's on this pic...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Since when Egypt was in talk for Mi-24?



I'm with you, buddy, but they have a habit of doing this kind of thing with Russian procurement for some very strange reason. This dates back to Sadat's days and we saw the perfect example of such a deal with the TOR-M1/BUK missiles that were kept secret for 3 years until they appeared in a video. Same with the long-range GE radars.



HannibalBarca said:


> And how can they "see" Hind's on this pic...



Apparently there is mention of it in local news and specifically at that airport which prompted the pic search. The rumor is they are refurbished Mi-24s and not new Mi-35s.

It makes sense that Egypt could use a helo like that because not only is it a gunship but also a small troop transport which neither the Apaches or Ka-52s are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

4 beauties escorting the Saudi prince MbS's plane as its approaching Cairo for his 3-day visit to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> 4 beauties escorting the Saudi prince MbS's plane as its approaching Cairo for his 3-day visit to Egypt.


Shouldn't they be armed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Since when Egypt was in talk for Mi-24?
> And how can they "see" Hind's on this pic...



Seems like it's true. Just like the Ka-52s came and needed their rotors assembled.
In an Egyptian hangar.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Seems like it's true. Just like the Ka-52s came and needed their rotors assembled.
> In an Egyptian hangar.



At this rate... I wouldn't be surprised with Mi-28 showing up someday...

No blue belly? strange...
But blue Landing gear... So the refurbished "opinion" seems right...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> At this rate... I wouldn't be surprised with Mi-28 showing up someday...
> 
> No blue belly? strange...
> But blue Landing gear... So the refurbished "opinion" seems right...


 
To be perfectly honest with you, I am a bit skeptical of that particular photo especially the bottom color that you mentioned, but who knows at this point. What makes a bit of sense is that perhaps they went with the refurbished Mi-24 option was not only a cost advantage but also timing, since I can see the use of these against the cretins in Sinai, even more so than the Apaches or Alligators because of the transport advantage. And as far as I know, I don't think the 24 is in production anymore, only the Mi-35 and there's probably a long lead time for those, not to mention cost. Even Pakistan only ordered 4 as far as I know, but not sure if their reason was cost or something else?

There was also a slight mention of these included in the MiG-35 deal way back when, but it was only a mention of interest and nothing more IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> To be perfectly honest with you, I am a bit skeptical of that particular photo especially the bottom color that you mentioned, but who knows at this point. What makes a bit of sense is that perhaps they went with the refurbished Mi-24 option was not only a cost advantage but also timing, since I can see the use of these against the cretins in Sinai, even more so than the Apaches or Alligators because of the transport advantage.
> 
> There was also a slight mention of these included in the MiG-35 deal way back when, but it was only a mention of interest and nothing more IIRC.


Well... We will see... Now that is "out there", maybe more info will pass through...
Wait and See.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF MiG-35s also escorting the crown prince.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF MiG-35s also escorting the crown prince.


Do you have the full vid of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Do you have the full vid of it?


 
The video only shows stills also. I think they were photographed and not filmed.

https://www.alarabiya.net/ar/arab-and-world/egypt/2018/03/04/مروحيات-عسكرية-مصرية-ترافق-طائرة-ولي-العهد-السعودي-.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970331912270241792

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SC

Sinai Operation


































































Statement No. 13 from the Armed Forces





No. 14

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

Can't deny that they're doing an outstanding job in these operations. Gotta give them credit for when they do good work since we bash the heck out of them when they screw up. A lot more of the recent filming of some of the real action is much impressive since they're not being told to act for the camera. Once they start acting for the photo op, they seem to loose all sense of professional decorum. It's a most bizarre phenomenon.



The SC said:


>


 
Did you see how they found those weapons, especially that heavy machine gun (looks like a 50 cal)? They dug about 3 meters with a backhoe and pulled out all sorts of these weapons, not to mention all the explosives and drugs. Bakhshakha. This is exactly what the doctor of Sinai ordered and it's going to take a lot longer to really cleanse it out. And they should never say this 3 months operation crap. They need to stay there as long as it takes until there are no more weapons, drugs, or cretins left to grab. Then stay even after that for a longer time to keep it clean. This could easily be a 3-year operation (complete) if it's to be done right.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Can't deny that they're doing an outstanding job in these operations. Gotta give them credit for when they do good work since we bash the heck out of them when they screw up. A lot more of the recent filming of some of the real action is much impressive since they're not being told to act for the camera. Once they start acting for the photo op, they seem to loose all sense of professional decorum. It's a most bizarre phenomenon.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see how they found those weapons, especially that heavy machine gun (looks like a 50 cal)? They dug about 3 meters with a backhoe and pulled out all sorts of these weapons, not to mention all the explosives and drugs. Bakhshakha. This is exactly what the doctor of Sinai ordered and it's going to take a lot longer to really cleanse it out. And they should never say this 3 months operation crap. They need to stay there as long as it takes until there are no more weapons, drugs, or cretins left to grab. Then stay even after that for a longer time to keep it clean. This could easily be a 3-year operation (complete) if it's to be done right.


As a matter of fact the army chief has just asked Sisi for an extension of the operation's time ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> At this rate... I wouldn't be surprised with Mi-28 showing up someday...
> 
> No blue belly? strange...
> But blue Landing gear... So the refurbished "opinion" seems right...



Turns out the pic is legit, Barca. If they're stationed @ Borg El Arab airport, I think it's probably safe to assume that their main area of operation is the western border which makes a lot of sense for that type of gunship helicopter. 

I really would like to see them use this helo strictly as a designated SAR platform. It's almost perfectly designed for that role.

BTW, when they first developed this massive helicopter, they had some problems with it especially the rotors. During some of the flight test, the pitching motion of the front rotors with the stress/deflection of the tail stem caused the main rotor to hit the tail rotors. I can see that happening when you look at the proximity of the two in this pic.











After those initial tests and problems, they increased the distance from the tip of the main rotors to the tail rotor and strengthened the tail spine so it wouldn't flex too much. Crazy.

It also could carry such heavy loads but it would have a tough time taking off with such heavy weights that one of the tactics for that scenario was to actually perform a rolling take off just like these UN Hinds! 






lol, Russians are awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> View attachment 457604


 
Nice open bridge yacht they're on. Those Mirage 2Ks must've put holes in their ears flying so low. 
Another pic.







M1A1 Kaboom!






According to either MoD or military spokesman, this is EAF EC-130H Compass Call which is: 

The *EC-130H Compass Call* is an electronic attack aircraft flown by the United States Air Force. Based on the Lockheed Martin C-130 Hercules, the aircraft is heavily modified to disrupt enemy command and control communications, perform offensive counterinformation operations, and do other kinds of electronic attack. According to this info, it's staged out of an EC-130 Hercules, but this looks like possibly a mobile command post for Compass Call and not a C-130. Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA

@Gomig-21 you should hear them in real life they so much louder and deeper than the F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice open bridge yacht they're on. Those Mirage 2Ks must've put holes in their ears flying so low.





MICA said:


> @Gomig-21 you should hear them in real life they so much louder and deeper than the F-16



Now imagine having them, at least 5-6 times a week... flying very low... above your house...
My tiles hate them...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Would have LOVED to see the development of the Mirage 4000 and have seen it come to Egypt in this camo color.






What a beauty. It was perfect, dual engined and a bubble canopy, sort of the compromise between the 2K and the Rafale.

Looking through my extensive collection and picking a few oldies but goodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971086447401938944

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

As part of this Sinai-2018 campaign against terrorism and the discovery and confiscation of so much explosive material and contraband, the Egyptian Parliament has just amended the penalty for possessing explosives with the aim of committing terrorist acts from lifetime imprisonment to a death sentence. Excellent way to help weed out terrorism. Cretins have no business with C-4 or any of that type of weapon of mass destruction and if they do, they hang. Awesome job my all the Egyptian MPs. 

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/03/06/law-amendment-sentences-explosives-possessors-death/

Egyptian HALO team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

US Secretary of Defense James Mattis visited the United Arab Emirates and Iraq in February, in August - in Vietnam, in September - in India, in December - in Egypt, Jordan and Pakistan, and in January 2018 - in Indonesia. During these visits, the US military tried to persuade their counterparts to review plans for the purchase of Russian arms, say the two top managers of the defense industry enterprises. It did not always happen. So, contracts were signed with Iraq and Vietnam for the delivery of T-90S / SC tanks (the first 36 cars Baghdad received a few weeks ago, the remaining 37 arrive in late April),* Negotiations with Egypt on the supply of anti-aircraft missile systems "Antey-2500 "(in addition to the previously ordered and already partially delivered four batteries).*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> As part of this Sinai-2018 campaign against terrorism and the discovery and confiscation of so much explosive material and contraband, the Egyptian Parliament has just amended the penalty for possessing explosives with the aim of committing terrorist acts from lifetime imprisonment to a death sentence. Excellent way to help weed out terrorism. Cretins have no business with C-4 or any of that type of weapon of mass destruction and if they do, they hang. Awesome job my all the Egyptian MPs.
> 
> https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/03/06/law-amendment-sentences-explosives-possessors-death/
> 
> Egyptian HALO team.


I think that the point here is how many of them you catch, and not how many you kill. Catching them is necessary, killing them is optional.
There have been some reports of extrajudicial killings last year and soldiers putting guns next to the bodies of the victims, and some have been taken on video, so I suspect that it is more of a political matter than a security one.
On the other hand, the ones operating in Sinau have shown themselves to be really disciplined. I think that the reason why the US chose not to arm Egypt with the best was because at war, Egypt's army is as good as its equipment allows it to be. In 1973 the entire army was armed with obsolete or severely downgraded weapons, but still packed a massive punch.
By the way, is the now-commonly seen ARX now becoming the service rifle?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Maybe not many have been noticing it but I believe it's a good thing the Egyptian army is finally reclaiming its battle cry "Allahu Akbar" after being hijacked for decades by the terrorist scum who twisted it into a signature for spilling innocent blood all over the world.

About that new explosives law, there is also something in there about indicting the terrorist's immediate family as accomplices if they were proven to know about his actions and not turning him in.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Crocodile said:


> Maybe not many have been noticing it but I believe it's a good thing the Egyptian army is finally reclaiming its battle cry "Allahu Akbar" after being hijacked for decades by the terrorist scum who twisted it into a signature for spilling innocent blood all over the world.
> 
> About that new explosives law, there is also something in there about indicting the terrorist's immediate family as accomplices if they were proven to know about his actions and not turning him in.



One thing I see since those past years under Sissi... is a Coming back to..as sort of "Islamisation"...
My choice of word may be "strange" since Egypt is a muslim country... But under Sissi... is like Islam is coming back into the "Administration and Wings"...

A bit like what is Happening with Turkey under Erdogan...Quite a paradox...

Something that wasn't present under Mubarak... and even before... Where the Army and Gov had no "Religion" (Sort of) at least what it feels...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

HannibalBarca said:


> One thing I see since those past years under Sissi... is a Coming back to..as sort of "Islamisation"...
> My choice of word may be "strange" since Egypt is a muslim country... But under Sissi... is like Islam is coming back into the "Administration and Wings"...
> 
> A bit like what is Happening with Turkey under Erdogan...Quite a paradox...
> 
> Something that wasn't present under Mubarak... and even before... Where the Army and Gov had no "Religion" (Sort of) at least what it feels...



Well, this paradox seems to be a concern among many Egyptian seculars (me included). But I believe there is an alterior motive behind it, being that Sisi wants to create a version of state-controlled religion. Previous regimes, in their attempts to be as secular as possible, left religion to fall in the hands of MB and Salafis. Leading to them being the dominant religious forces in the country, and look where that got us. This regime, however, is trying to protect secularism by bringing religion back under state control. Sure the state looks more religious but we can not ignore measures such as closing down many of the MB/Salafist mosques and making it obligatory to obtain a license for religious preaching.


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> ,* Negotiations with Egypt on the supply of anti-aircraft missile systems "Antey-2500 "(in addition to the previously ordered and already partially delivered four batteries).*



Excellent news. We need A LOT MORE than 4 batteries of S-300VM. In order to adequately protect the essential areas, I would say at least 16 batteries or more, and this wouldn't even be enough for both coasts as the navy would need to help out in that respect. This would just be for the "essential" targets or important areas.



Mhmoud said:


> I think that the point here is how many of them you catch, and not how many you kill. Catching them is necessary, killing them is optional.



That and also a deterrent. I think a law such as the death penalty for possession of explosives WITH INTENT to use in a terrorist act can be a very strong deterrent specifically to those that @Crocodile mentioned and not necessarily the cretins themselves since they couldn't care less about their own lives. The issue will be if justice is served appropriately and not just at a whim.



Mhmoud said:


> There have been some reports of extrajudicial killings last year and soldiers putting guns next to the bodies of the victims, and some have been taken on video, so I suspect that it is more of a political matter than a security one.



Yeah that wasn't a good thing. Even cretins, if they surrender they need to be taken into custody and served justice in the right way. 



Mhmoud said:


> By the way, is the now-commonly seen ARX now becoming the service rifle?



I don't think so TBH. I think it will take a miracle to replace the Maadi Misr with anything in the caliber of the ARX-160. Only those special guys will get a hold of it although some special units like the paratroopers look like they're mostly armed with the C-807.



Crocodile said:


> Maybe not many have been noticing it but I believe it's a good thing the Egyptian army is finally reclaiming its battle cry "Allahu Akbar" after being hijacked for decades by the terrorist scum who twisted it into a signature for spilling innocent blood all over the world.



Glad I'm not the only one who cringes every time I hear those lower than scum say that and in that most terribly repetitive manner, and even mispronouncing it is infuriating. 



HannibalBarca said:


> One thing I see since those past years under Sissi... is a Coming back to..as sort of "Islamisation"...
> My choice of word may be "strange" since Egypt is a muslim country... But under Sissi... is like Islam is coming back into the "Administration and Wings"...
> 
> A bit like what is Happening with Turkey under Erdogan...Quite a paradox...
> 
> Something that wasn't present under Mubarak... and even before... Where the Army and Gov had no "Religion" (Sort of) at least what it feels...



Check this out, man.

*IDF: EGYPTIAN CYBER WARFARE IN SINAI CAUSING CELL DISRUPTIONS IN SOUTH ISRAEL*
*
"We've never seen anything this intensive or protracted. Even the Palestinians have been coming to us, appealing to make it stop," one Israeli official told Reuters on condition of anonymity. Phones had been disrupted as far away as Jerusalem and northern Israel, depending on weather, the official said.
*
The entire article is pretty interesting.

http://www.jpost.com/Israel-News/ID...using-cell-disruptions-in-south-Israel-544438

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Crocodile said:


> Well, this paradox seems to be a concern among many Egyptian seculars (me included). But I believe there is an alterior motive behind it, being that Sisi wants to create a version of state-controlled religion. Previous regimes, in their attempts to be as secular as possible, left religion to fall in the hands of MB and Salafis. Leading to them being the dominant religious forces in the country, and look where that got us. This regime, however, is trying to protect secularism by bringing religion back under state control. Sure the state looks more religious but we can not ignore measures such as closing down many of the MB/Salafist mosques and making it obligatory to obtain a license for religious preaching.



Well...time will tell 
IF...
The Gov want to put under Control "Islam"
Or
The Gov is Actually "Islamic".

The Arab pattern for Military regime since Decades was "Also" to take control of "Islam"
Iraq' Saddam did well in that matter...Syria did too...Algeria did too...Libya did too...
But You always had that feeling of "Difference" of being 2 entities playing with each others... without being one...

That is not the case With Sissi and Egypt right now...
IMO, It feels like an Islamic based Gov with a military Doctrine...

The same one that Muslims got under Sultans/Caliphe etc...
And it's seems to be the new pattern... Like in Turkey/Egypt/Libya... Even GCC countries seems to go that way...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

lol @ our Algerian friends @ MENA DEFENSE. 


*Why did Egypt order second-hand Mi24s?*

The Egyptian army has not communicated on the purchase of Mi24 used, it is nevertheless possible to make a number of assumptions about the reasons for this purchase more than weird.


Russia refuses to sell Mi35: It is possible that Russia refused or did not have the capacity to provide helicopters quickly.
Egypt has no financing to pay the Mi35: it is a possibility which moreover is justified by the unreasonable price of Mi35 which is almost as expensive as that of the Mi28.
Apache helicopters of the Egyptian army have maintenance problems or can not fly over combat zones (American or other pressures)
Egypt wants to build CSAR (search and rescue) capabilities at a reasonable price to bolster its offensive operations in Sinai or elsewhere.
Egypt wishes to repeat what Algeria has done with the same equipment almost twenty years ago by adapting modern navigation and observation equipment and more up-to-date weaponry.
It is possible to see that it is not Egyptian Mi24 but a lot of Libyan Mi24D who have suffered a repair in Rostov Sur Don in Russia and who have passed through an Egyptian military airport on the way back.

https://www.menadefense.net/2018/03/06/letrange-apparition-de-mi-24-ciel-egyptien/

Did @Ceylal write this article? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Mhmoud said:


> I think that the point here is how many of them you catch, and not how many you kill. Catching them is necessary, killing them is optional.
> There have been some reports of extrajudicial killings last year and soldiers putting guns next to the bodies of the victims, and some have been taken on video, so I suspect that it is more of a political matter than a security one.
> On the other hand, the ones operating in Sinau have shown themselves to be really disciplined. I think that the reason why the US chose not to arm Egypt with the best was because at war, Egypt's army is as good as its equipment allows it to be. In 1973 the entire army was armed with obsolete or severely downgraded weapons, but still packed a massive punch.
> By the way, is the now-commonly seen ARX now becoming the service rifle?


Brother, the ones who shoot or kill army officers are killed.. the suspected ones are arrested and shown too.. it is just fair..
In the US and Canada.. if someone shows a gun or even a knife in the presence of police officers.. he gets killed on the spot.. let alone terrorists shooting with Kalash and big guns shooting at army officers.. this becomes war..



Gomig-21 said:


> lol @ our Algerian friends @ MENA DEFENSE.
> 
> 
> *Why did Egypt order second-hand Mi24s?*
> 
> The Egyptian army has not communicated on the purchase of Mi24 used, it is nevertheless possible to make a number of assumptions about the reasons for this purchase more than weird.
> 
> 
> Russia refuses to sell Mi35: It is possible that Russia refused or did not have the capacity to provide helicopters quickly.
> Egypt has no financing to pay the Mi35: it is a possibility which moreover is justified by the unreasonable price of Mi35 which is almost as expensive as that of the Mi28.
> Apache helicopters of the Egyptian army have maintenance problems or can not fly over combat zones (American or other pressures)
> Egypt wants to build CSAR (search and rescue) capabilities at a reasonable price to bolster its offensive operations in Sinai or elsewhere.
> Egypt wishes to repeat what Algeria has done with the same equipment almost twenty years ago by adapting modern navigation and observation equipment and more up-to-date weaponry.
> It is possible to see that it is not Egyptian Mi24 but a lot of Libyan Mi24D who have suffered a repair in Rostov Sur Don in Russia and who have passed through an Egyptian military airport on the way back.
> 
> https://www.menadefense.net/2018/03/06/letrange-apparition-de-mi-24-ciel-egyptien/
> 
> Did @Ceylal write this article? lol


The first 3 points make no sense.. Egypt bought the KA-52 and the Katran.. most likely more expansive..



MICA said:


> US Secretary of Defense James Mattis visited the United Arab Emirates and Iraq in February, in August - in Vietnam, in September - in India, in December - in Egypt, Jordan and Pakistan, and in January 2018 - in Indonesia. During these visits, the US military tried to persuade their counterparts to review plans for the purchase of Russian arms, say the two top managers of the defense industry enterprises. It did not always happen. So, contracts were signed with Iraq and Vietnam for the delivery of T-90S / SC tanks (the first 36 cars Baghdad received a few weeks ago, the remaining 37 arrive in late April),* Negotiations with Egypt on the supply of anti-aircraft missile systems "Antey-2500 "(in addition to the previously ordered and already partially delivered four batteries).*


The Russians have said recently that they have finished the delivery of the first Egyptian order.. and that negotiations for the S-400 were taking place.. but the Russian side has advised Egypt to buy more S-300VM for now..because they are more affordable..
Anyhow, the VM can use some of the best S-400 missiles..mostly the very long range one of 400km..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Brother, the ones who shoot or kill army officers are killed.. the suspected ones are arrested and show too.. it is just fair..



I guess wilfully violating the Geneva Convention and Law of Armed Conflict can be described as fair or excused. Not like there's anything wrong with ignoring a treaty you've ratified or behaving like a militia rather than a professional force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> I guess wilfully violating the Geneva Convention and Law of Armed Conflict can be described as fair or excused. Not like there's anything wrong with ignoring a treaty you've ratified or behaving like a militia rather than a professional force.


Who talked about that? 
The guys are shooting at you and killing officers and you don't have the right to shoot back? obviously some will be killed.. So what you are talking about just for the sake of argumentation.. at least try to make sense of what you bring on..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Who talked about that?
> The guys are shooting at you and killing officers and you don't have the right to shoot back? obviously some will be killed.. So what you are talking about just for the sake of argumentation.. at least try to make sense of what you bring on..



Literally in the post you quoted. 



Mhmoud said:


> There have been some reports of extrajudicial killings last year and soldiers putting guns next to the bodies of the victims, and some have been taken on video, so I suspect that it is more of a political matter than a security one.



I probably misunderstood your reply.


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Literally in the post you quoted.


Try to make sense of this reply too..


----------



## Gomig-21

I don't want to speak for Frogz, but I think he (and so was I TBH SC) were confused about the underlined part of your quote below.



The SC said:


> Brother, the ones who shoot or kill army officers are killed.. the suspected ones are arrested and shown too.. it is just fair..



What did you mean by arrested and "shown too?"


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't want to speak for Frogz, but I think he (and so was I TBH SC) were confused about the underlined part of your quote below.
> 
> 
> 
> What did you mean by arrested and "shown too?"


We see images of the dead ones..and images of suspects arrested.. it is clear..

















And how many like this young man have been killed by the terrorists: How many pictures these guys want to see.. and bringing up UN war conventions!? Sorry I think you friend just wants to show some displaced knowledge.. irrelevant in the case of what is going on in Sinai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> We see images of the dead ones..and images of suspects arrested.. it is clear..



Ok I understand that part now. But the problem was with a specific incident where it didn't look like they were fighting and ended up getting killed by a couple fellas. That was the specific incident that @Mhmoud was referring to.



The SC said:


> And how many like this young man have been killed by the terrorists: How many pictures these guys want to see.. and bringing up UN war conventions!? Sorry I think you friend just wants to show some displaced knowledge.. irrelevant in the case of what is going on in Sinai..



Nobody is questioning any of these terrible and heroic sacrifices my bro, the reference was to a group of soldiers (about a year ago and not during this operation) who seemed to have taken justice into their own hands instead of following proper procedures. I'm sure you remember the incident. All we're saying is that we hope they follow those ROEs like proper soldiers even if they're dealing with cretins. If a cretin is unarmed and surrenders, he gets cuffed and the authorities deal with him and not shot on the spot and an AK put next to him before photographed. Unfortunately there are some who have done this. So far in this operation they seem to be following proper procedures to a T.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok I understand that part now. But the problem was with a specific incident where it didn't look like they were fighting and ended up getting killed by a couple fellas. That was the specific incident that @Mhmoud was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is questioning any of these terrible and heroic sacrifices my bro, the reference was to a group of soldiers (about a year ago and not during this operation) who seemed to have taken justice into their own hands instead of following proper procedures. I'm sure you remember the incident. All we're saying is that we hope they follow those ROEs like proper soldiers even if they're dealing with cretins. If a cretin is unarmed and surrenders, he gets cuffed and the authorities deal with him and not shot on the spot and an AK put next to him before photographed. Unfortunately there are some who have done this. So far in this operation they seem to be following proper procedures to a T.


Yes I understand this.. but generalizing it is not called for or true in any way..
Then there must be proof.. like the US abuse in Afghanistan or elsewhere.. with videos.. because one can interpret images anyway he chose..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

Frogman said:


> I guess wilfully violating the Geneva Convention and Law of Armed Conflict can be described as fair or excused. Not like there's anything wrong with ignoring a treaty you've ratified or behaving like a militia rather than a professional force.





The Russian Army, PLA, IDF, and countless other armed forces -many of them professional- beg to differ.

The problem with those who demand human rights for terrorists is that they assume that they actually count as humans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155070613181244


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Then there must be proof.. like the US abuse in Afghanistan or elsewhere. with videos.. because one can interpret images anyway he chose..



There have been two video leaks from the Sinai showcasing the abuses.

On the 28th of October 2014 a video of Egyptian troops was released that pictured the torture of two Captured Personnel.

They were then later identified in pictures released by the Spokesman for the Egyptian Armed Forces. In which they lay dead with rifles positioned at their side. The Spokesman claimed they were killed during a firefight.

On April 20th 2017 the Muslim Brotherhood aligned Mekameleen TV channel leaked footage of extra judicial killings by a civilian guide embedded with a military unit.

Like the previous video, the men were later identified in Egyptian PR material. They lay dead with rifles at their side.

So at least two confirmed (on video) instances of extra judicial killings involving Egyptians.

These men should have been afforded protection under the Geneva Convention and LOAC. As Captured Personnel they were fully in the care of the Security Forces and posed them no threat.

No action was taken against any of the troops involved by way of Court Martial as far as anyone knows.

Lets cut the crap. The Egyptian Security Forces act with impunity across the country. Since 2011 they have been involved in some of the most gruesome examples of violence in Egypt's contemporary history.

The Emergency Laws have allowed them to forcefully detain and jail thousands without warrant. Many have been in custody for years without facing trial.

Scores disappear only to magically resurface in front of National Security prosecutions and courts. Plus we have the unenviable position of civilians being Court Martialled.

The Sinai is a case in which there is a long history of detention without cause. In the wake of the 2005 bombing over 3000 were arrested.

With all the torture, murder, and unwarranted jailing across Egypt for the past half century you would think people would stop burrying their head in the sand.




Crocodile said:


> The Russian Army, PLA, IDF, and countless other armed forces -many of them professional- beg to differ.
> 
> The problem with those who demand human rights for terrorists is that they assume that they actually count as humans.



Not interested in whataboutery.

Funny how everyone in Egypt seems to be a terrorist these days. But I'm sure having a more effective counter insurgency campaign and actual procedural justice is too good for Egyptians. Why do any of that when you can just kill or imprison anyone you come across.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

Frogman said:


> Funny how everyone in Egypt seems to be a terrorist these days. But I'm sure having a more effective counter insurgency campaign and actual procedural justice is too good for Egyptians. Why do any of that when you can just kill or imprison anyone you come across.



Speaking of effective counterinsurgency, I'm sure you'd like to hear about the one devised by St. Zaki Badr, God bless his soul.






Or if you don't like that, we can always resort to this strategy by Tsar Vladimir V. Putin, First of His name, Protector of the realm.


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> There have been two video leaks from the Sinai showcasing the abuses.
> 
> On the 28th of October 2014 a video of Egyptian troops was released that pictured the torture of two Captured Personnel.
> 
> They were then later identified in pictures released by the Spokesman for the Egyptian Armed Forces. In which they lay dead with rifles positioned at their side. The Spokesman claimed they were killed during a firefight.
> 
> On April 20th 2017 the Muslim Brotherhood aligned Mekameleen TV channel leaked footage of extra judicial killings by a civilian guide embedded with a military unit.
> 
> Like the previous video, the men were later identified in Egyptian PR material. They lay dead with rifles at their side.
> 
> So at least two confirmed (on video) instances of extra judicial killings involving Egyptians.
> 
> These men should have been afforded protection under the Geneva Convention and LOAC. As Captured Personnel they were fully in the care of the Security Forces and posed them no threat.
> 
> No action was taken against any of the troops involved by way of Court Martial as far as anyone knows.
> 
> Lets cut the crap. The Egyptian Security Forces act with impunity across the country. Since 2011 they have been involved in some of the most gruesome examples of violence in Egypt's contemporary history.
> 
> The Emergency Laws have allowed them to forcefully detain and jail thousands without warrant. Many have been in custody for years without facing trial.
> 
> Scores disappear only to magically resurface in front of National Security prosecutions and courts. Plus we have the unenviable position of civilians being Court Martialled.
> 
> The Sinai is a case in which there is a long history of detention without cause. In the wake of the 2005 bombing over 3000 were arrested.
> 
> With all the torture, murder, and unwarranted jailing across Egypt for the past half century you would think people would stop burring their head in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in whataboutery.
> 
> Funny how everyone in Egypt seems to be a terrorist these days. But I'm sure having a more effective counter insurgency campaign and actual procedural justice is too good for Egyptians. Why do any of that when you can just kill or imprison anyone you come across.


Friend.. when it is a matter of national security and national interests.. no one can say that it is abuse of power.. What did those bombings in Sinai cost the Egyptian economy and people!? that is the real question.. be it the bombings of the gas pipelines, the downing of the Russian civilian aircraft or the bombings of tourist sites and other places inside Egypt..

Why should anyone believe that forces killed their own guide just like that.. maybe he guided them into a trap..and then the news coming from MB!? this is also a theory..

Have you seen these pictures before.. these are Sinai Daesh guys with Egyptian look-like uniforms..to create confusion.. these guys were killed on the battle field,,there are pictures of their body but it is not allowed to show them on PDF..


----------



## Gomig-21

@Mhmoud look what you started lol. 

I guess there are two groups who view what happened in at least one of those videos in 2 different ways. 
For me it's pretty clear what happened in at least one of them and that is not the behavior we (or at least I) would like to see from my army. That said, I'm sure it's not a lot of fun fighting these subhuman cretins whom are trying to kill you but that's the exact point I think that needs to be made is that they're the ones who are subhuman cretins...

Anyway, so far 105 cretins eliminated, 2829 suspects captured and 16 KIA and 19 wounded to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The new Fahd-300 APC. An improvement on the original Fahd-280/30 with increased armor and protection against mines and explosives. Undergoing testing ATM and will be in production soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

New sighting of Russian made all terrain vehicles used by the Egyptian army and SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> New sighting of Russian made all terrain vehicles used by the Egyptian army and SF.


Shouldn't they be heavily armed..if they are reckon vehicles for SF?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


>



Congrats on Total Remilitarisation of the Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Completely made in 14 months..including the two months left
_First steel cutting ceremony was in March 2017_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> We see images of the dead ones..and images of suspects arrested.. it is clear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how many like this young man have been killed by the terrorists: How many pictures these guys want to see.. and bringing up UN war conventions!? Sorry I think you friend just wants to show some displaced knowledge.. irrelevant in the case of what is going on in Sinai..


Those pictures are made up ..those guys with a cloth on their head are soldiers...they are not terrorists..Soldiers in the field , guarding terrorists, with empty weapons, no ammo shown to be carried....come on! You see it only in Egypt..
Man, instead of giving the only fellow countryman that seems to have carried a gun, and lived the daily grind of a soldier, some hard time, ...listen to him Frogman..is trying to save your face from the crap you post ...


----------



## Ceylal

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF MiG-35s also escorting the crown prince.


MIG what?
Be real man..
By the way, If I wrote the article on the Mi24,I would have been be a lot harder..The guy who wrote it is one of the best brain in the Med area.., when it comes to Defence and military matters.It is amazing that a guy like you that knows diddly about the military en general, can diss a guy who is on most TV’s in Europe, African and Middle East each time there is an military event in the area..


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> The new Fahd-300 APC. An improvement on the original Fahd-280/30 with increased armor and protection against mines and explosives. Undergoing testing ATM and will be in production soon.



Nice to finally see an upgrade to the old Fahd. But it still leaves a few things to be desired, it needed sharper angles, a lower profile and maybe an additional wheel axis, turning it into a 6x6.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Crocodile said:


> Nice to finally see an upgrade to the old Fahd. But it still leaves a few things to be desired, it needed sharper angles, a lower profile and maybe an additional wheel axis, turning it into a 6x6.


Many UptoDate APC manufacturers are willing to share/ToT their product in full...
I still don't understand...why Egypt don't get this opportunity... when it's possible right now.


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Congrats on Total Remilitarisation of the Sinai.



Notice the profile of the helos on that map? Rumor is they're already using the Ka-52s in these ops. 



The SC said:


> Completely made in 14 months..including the two months left
> _First steel cutting ceremony was in March 2017_



That thing is a beast. All boats and ships look MUCH BIGGER out of the water which is certainly the case here. Gives you a good sense of the size but also the smooth lines on that awesome ship with a rather uniquely shaped bulbous bow.



The SC said:


>



Notice the motorcycle they're lighting up @ minute 3:25? That's an Orange County Chopper! lol. What are these cretin vermin doing riding around in a chopper? Crazy.








Ceylal said:


> MIG what?
> Be real man..
> By the way, If I wrote the article on the Mi24,I would have been be a lot harder..The guy who wrote it is one of the best brain in the Med area.., when it comes to Defence and military matters.It is amazing that a guy like you that knows diddly about the military en general, can diss a guy who is on most TV’s in Europe, African and Middle East each time there is an military event in the area..



Well, it's hilariously funny stuff so I can see that.  You're right, it would've been much funnier had you written it. 



Crocodile said:


> Nice to finally see an upgrade to the old Fahd. But it still leaves a few things to be desired, it needed sharper angles, a lower profile and maybe an additional wheel axis, turning it into a 6x6.



Yep I thought the same thing. It looks like a new chassis with the lower angled section raised much higher than the original. 6x6 was my first thought also and other things like larger or better lights with heavy duty protective grills and maybe even a heavier front-end. Hopefully it's armored a lot better than the original model as they claim since that seemed to be it's Achilles heel.



HannibalBarca said:


> Many UptoDate APC manufacturers are willing to share/ToT their product in full...
> I still don't understand...why Egypt don't get this opportunity... when it's possible right now.



Honestly, with the development of the Timsah and this newer Fahd, they don't really need ToT for APCs or MRAPs etc. since they're already making them. They just need to up the game a bit more. Introduce newer models and things of that sort which supposedly is being done and we should be seeing more of these in the upcoming EDX exhibitions. They certainly don't have a shortage of designers and engineers etc. They just need to elevate the domestic program in a very serious manner. If we were building a mach-2 fighter jet in the late 50's, it's mind blowing that the domestic program is not so much further than it currently is. Very disappointing.

Talking to my cousin in Egypt just a few minutes ago about this updated news regarding the SCALP issue. It's a pretty long article so I'll only post the first half of it (which applies to Egypt) and the link for whomever is interested in reading the whole thing but he brought up a great point.

*Missile sale from France to Egypt depends on US permission, Dassault head says*





*Emirati and foreign visitors pass behind the French-made Storm Shadow/Scalp EG cruise missiles at the opening of the five-day Dubai Air Show on Nov. 20, 2005. (Rabih Moghrabi/AFP via Getty Images)*

PARIS — The French government must seek U.S. authorization before selling French Scalp cruise missiles with American components to Egypt, said Eric Trappier, chairman and CEO of Dassault Aviation.

Those U.S. parts on the long-range weapon are critical to its ability to function.

Egypt is in talks with France on exercising an option for 12 Rafale fighter jets, business website La Tribune reported. That option was included in a 2015 contract for 24 twin-jet fighters and weapons from Safran and MBDA.

“This is very sensitive,” Trappier said March 8 at a media conference on 2017 financial results. “This is a government-to-government contract. If there are authorizations, then it is up to the government for the component and the government for the aircraft.”

Dassault has delivered 14 of Egypt’s order for 24 Rafale aircraft.

The French Armed Forces Ministry and MBDA declined to comment.

A U.S. State Department official said that “as a matter of policy, we do not comment on private diplomatic exchanges, and we are restricted under federal law from commenting on issues related to specific commercial defense export licensing cases.”

Egypt was the first export client for the Rafale, which was part of a French arms deal that included a Naval Group multimission frigate and four Gowind corvettes, with options for two more. Egypt went on to buy two Mistral helicopter carriers, which France had bought back from Russia.

Previously, France ran into U.S. authorization problems on a 2013 sale of two Falcon Eye spy satellites to the United Arab Emirates. That contract lapsed, as U.S. authorization under the International Traffic in Arms Regulations for two key components was slow. France eventually closed that deal with the UAE in 2014, but only after then-French President François Hollande and then-U.S. President Barack Obama met at the White House and agreed to speed up the authorization.

Dassault expects a down payment from Qatar “shortly” after exercising an option in December for 12 more Rafale fighters, Trappier said. That adds to an initial order for 24 units. Doha also asked for options for 36 more units.

*Asked about legal doubt over the French government-to-government offer of the Rafale to Belgium, Trappier said it was simply up to the Belgian government to exercise its national sovereignty, and decide whether to opt out of its fighter competition and pick the Rafale.*

https://www.defensenews.com/global/...sion-dassault-head-says/#.WqNQ_urrvO8.twitter

His point was that back in the mid-60's, the EAF was operating the Russian Tu-26 which carried these Kelt cruise missiles. According to the records, these were actually operated by the EAF and flown by Egyptian pilots and so they weren't one of the few weapons systems that the Russians operated only and wouldn't allow Egyptians to have full access to them for whatever reason, like the MiG-25 for example. Also according to the October war stats, 25 of these Kelts were fired by the EAF.











He said "look at what China has done with all their incredible reverse engineering along with bold and shameless military espionage and the reversed engineering of so many amazing weapons systems and now building incredible stealth aircraft (not to mention the rest of their most impressive military equipment in all fields) and here is a perfect example of the perfect opportunity in those Kelt cruise missiles that Egypt could've easily reversed engineered way back then just like they did with the Sagger ATGM and the SA-2 and several other smaller systems and had they done that, it wouldn't have necessarily been a replacement for the SCALP-EG in this case, but it raises the question as to where a separate alternative to having an indigenous cruise missile." It's a very valid point, especially when they were building a fighter jet before even getting these Tu-26s and Kelts. Really smh. 

And of course there's the other issue with the UAE, an Arab country that operates the SCALP EG and they call it the Black Shaheen but in Egypt's case, there's an issue with possessing a 250km range cruise missile. Doesn't make sense and this deadlock in advanced weapons systems between Egypt and the US might be dictating the current weapons procurement strategy for the Egyptian military which puts the onus on them even more to up their game on the local front.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

Frogman said:


> There have been two video leaks from the Sinai showcasing the abuses.
> 
> On the 28th of October 2014 a video of Egyptian troops was released that pictured the torture of two Captured Personnel.
> 
> They were then later identified in pictures released by the Spokesman for the Egyptian Armed Forces. In which they lay dead with rifles positioned at their side. The Spokesman claimed they were killed during a firefight.
> 
> On April 20th 2017 the Muslim Brotherhood aligned Mekameleen TV channel leaked footage of extra judicial killings by a civilian guide embedded with a military unit.
> 
> Like the previous video, the men were later identified in Egyptian PR material. They lay dead with rifles at their side.
> 
> So at least two confirmed (on video) instances of extra judicial killings involving Egyptians.
> 
> These men should have been afforded protection under the Geneva Convention and LOAC. As Captured Personnel they were fully in the care of the Security Forces and posed them no threat.
> 
> No action was taken against any of the troops involved by way of Court Martial as far as anyone knows.
> 
> Lets cut the crap. The Egyptian Security Forces act with impunity across the country. Since 2011 they have been involved in some of the most gruesome examples of violence in Egypt's contemporary history.
> 
> The Emergency Laws have allowed them to forcefully detain and jail thousands without warrant. Many have been in custody for years without facing trial.
> 
> Scores disappear only to magically resurface in front of National Security prosecutions and courts. Plus we have the unenviable position of civilians being Court Martialled.
> 
> The Sinai is a case in which there is a long history of detention without cause. In the wake of the 2005 bombing over 3000 were arrested.
> 
> With all the torture, murder, and unwarranted jailing across Egypt for the past half century you would think people would stop burrying their head in the sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not interested in whataboutery.
> 
> Funny how everyone in Egypt seems to be a terrorist these days. But I'm sure having a more effective counter insurgency campaign and actual procedural justice is too good for Egyptians. Why do any of that when you can just kill or imprison anyone you come across.



Let's imagine an alternate timeline here. One where the unemployed, good-for-nothing, obsessive-compulsive protesters of Tahrir, along with their Islamist scum friends, and the bleeding heart liberals who make sure they get away with tearing the country to pieces in the name of ''human rights", "due process", or the latest iftikasa "Geneva Convention and law of armed conflict ", Imagine if they all had their way and managed to take the entire country to hell in a handbasket. What good would all these things do for us?

Thanks to all these things you keep complaining about, we now have a safe(ish) country and an economy on its way to recovery. It's not an ideal situation, but at least it's something to build upon. I used to live in Egypt and saw first hand all the chaos and ruin that those dogs brought upon us, and to think that one day I used to support that clown el-baradei ... We were literally at the edge of the abyss, and only by a miracle we came back from that. I'm sorry we don't have a human rights track record like that of Sweden or a an army as professional as the USMC. Right now we're too busy trying to survive the wolves around us who are trying to push us back into that abyss. We're just trying what we can using the tools that we have, believe me, I know, I used to be there.

Oh and BTW, your " Geneva Convention and law of armed conflict" do not apply to terrorists.


----------



## Ceylal

Crocodile said:


> Let's imagine an alternate timeline here. One where the unemployed, good-for-nothing, obsessive-compulsive protesters of Tahrir, along with their Islamist scum friends, and the bleeding heart liberals who make sure they get away with tearing the country to pieces in the name of ''human rights", "due process", or the latest iftikasa "Geneva Convention and law of armed conflict ", Imagine if they all had their way and managed to take the entire country to hell in a handbasket. What good would all these things do for us?
> 
> Thanks to all these things you keep complaining about, we now have a safe(ish) country and an economy on its way to recovery. It's not an ideal situation, but at least it's something to build upon. I used to live in Egypt and saw first hand all the chaos and ruin that those dogs brought upon us, and to think that one day I used to support that clown el-baradei ... We were literally at the edge of the abyss, and only by a miracle we came back from that. I'm sorry we don't have a human rights track record like that of Sweden or a an army as professional as the USMC. Right now we're too busy trying to survive the wolves around us who are trying to push us back into that abyss. We're just trying what we can using the tools that we have, believe me, I know, I used to be there.


Saw two videos, one was removed where Egyptien soldiers were shooting innocent inhabitants, and the last one with the mistreatment of another civilian, some images of it were posted in this thread..
You can’t gain the support of the local population by that kind of treatment..I am sure ISIS or who ever is in Sinai behind the killings of Egyptian soldiers, will use this video as a recruitment tool..



> Oh and BTW, your " Geneva Convention and law of armed conflict" do not apply to terrorists.


True, Geneva convention applies to armies that fight with dignity..and ...honor....not for mercenaries or terrorists..Egyptian army, in this case is not winning heart, since it is acting like a terror apparatus..
Mistakes are made by any armed forces, but carrying an unending brutality against her own people is unforgiving...


----------



## Frogman

Crocodile said:


> Oh and BTW, your " Geneva Convention and law of armed conflict" do not apply to terrorists.



​


> States have the obligation and right to defend their citizens against terrorist attacks. This may include the arrest and detention of persons suspected of terrorist crimes. However, this must always be done according to a clearly defined national and/or international legal framework.
> 
> Persons detained in relation to an international armed conflict involving two or more states as part of the fight against terrorism – the case with Afghanistan until the establishment of the new government in June 2002 - are protected by IHL applicable to international armed conflicts.
> 
> Captured combatants must be granted prisoner of war status (POW) and may be held until the end of active hostilities in that international armed conflict. POWs cannot be tried for mere participation in hostilities, but may be tried for any war crimes they may have committed. In this case they may be held until any sentence imposed has been served. If the POW status of a prisoner is in doubt the Third Geneva Convention stipulates that a competent tribunal should be established to rule on the issue.
> 
> Civilians detained for security reasons must be accorded the protections provided for in the Fourth Geneva Convention. Combatants who do not fulfil the requisite criteria for POW stat us (who, for example, do not carry arms openly) or civilians who have taken a direct part in hostilities in an international armed conflict (so-called " unprivileged " or " unlawful " belligerents) are protected by the Fourth Geneva Convention provided they are enemy nationals.
> 
> ...
> 
> What is important to know is that no person captured in the fight against terrorism can be considered outside the law. There is no such thing as a " black hole " in terms of legal protection.
> 
> ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

*Terrorists Have No Geneva Rights*

May 26, 2004 | _Wall Street Journal_

_http://www.aei.org/publication/terrorists-have-no-geneva-rights/_

_A very interesting read from the WSJ. In a nutshell, according to Geneva, the US did absolutely nothing wrong in Abu Gharib and Guantanamo. And neither are we in Sinai._

_Enjoy the article._

_



Article 5 of the Fourth Geneva Convention, which governs the treatment of civilians in occupied territories, states that if a civilian “is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the States, such individual person shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention as would, if exercised in favor of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.” To be sure, Art. 31 of the Fourth Convention prohibits any “physical or moral coercion” of civilians “to obtain information from them,” and there is a clear prohibition of torture, physical abuse, and denial of medical care, food, and shelter. Nonetheless, Art. 5 makes clear that if an Iraqi civilian who is not a member of the armed forces, has engaged in attacks on Coalition forces, the Geneva Convention permits the use of more coercive interrogation approaches to prevent future attacks.

A response to criminal action by individual soldiers should begin with the military justice system, rather than efforts to impose a one-size-fits-all policy to cover both Iraqi saboteurs and al Qaeda operatives. That is because the conflict with al Qaeda is not governed by the Geneva Conventions, which applies only to international conflicts between states that have signed them. Al Qaeda is not a nation-state, and its members–as they demonstrated so horrifically on Sept. 11, 2001–violate the very core principle of the laws of war by targeting innocent civilians for destruction. While Taliban fighters had an initial claim to protection under the Conventions (since Afghanistan signed the treaties), they lost POW status by failing to obey the standards of conduct for legal combatants: wearing uniforms, a responsible command structure, and obeying the laws of war.

As a result, interrogations of detainees captured in the war on terrorism are not regulated under Geneva. This is not to condone torture, which is still prohibited by the Torture Convention and federal criminal law. Nonetheless, Congress’s definition of torture in those laws–the infliction of severe mental or physical pain–leaves room for interrogation methods that go beyond polite conversation. Under the Geneva Convention, for example, a POW is required only to provide name, rank, and serial number and cannot receive any benefits for cooperating.

The reasons to deny Geneva status to terrorists extend beyond pure legal obligation. The primary enforcer of the laws of war has been reciprocal treatment: We obey the Geneva Conventions because our opponent does the same with American POWs. That is impossible with al Qaeda. It has never demonstrated any desire to provide humane treatment to captured Americans. If anything, the murders of Nicholas Berg and Daniel Pearl declare al Qaeda’s intentions to kill even innocent civilian prisoners. Without territory, it does not even have the resources to provide detention facilities for prisoners, even if it were interested in holding captured POWs.

It is also worth asking whether the strict limitations of Geneva make sense in a war against terrorists. Al Qaeda operates by launching surprise attacks on civilian targets with the goal of massive casualties. Our only means for preventing future attacks, which could use WMDs, is by acquiring information that allows for pre-emptive action. Once the attacks occur, as we learned on Sept. 11, it is too late. It makes little sense to deprive ourselves of an important, and legal, means to detect and prevent terrorist attacks while we are still in the middle of a fight to the death with al Qaeda. Applying different standards to al Qaeda does not abandon Geneva, but only recognizes that the U.S. faces a stateless enemy never contemplated by the Conventions.

This means that the U.S. can pursue different interrogation policies in each location. In fact, Abu Ghraib highlights the benefits of Guantanamo. We can guess that the unacceptable conduct of the soldiers at Abu Ghraib resulted in part from the dangerous state of affairs on the ground in a theater of war.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Ceylal

Crocodile said:


> *Terrorists Have No Geneva Rights*
> 
> May 26, 2004 | _Wall Street Journal_
> 
> _http://www.aei.org/publication/terrorists-have-no-geneva-rights/_
> 
> _A very interesting read from the WSJ. In a nutshell, according to Geneva, the US did absolutely nothing wrong in Abu Gharib and Guantanamo. And neither are we in Sinai._
> 
> _Enjoy the article._


Difference..Irak wasn’t a US country, and Iraqis are not US citizens..Sinai is Egyptian and your army is molesting Egyptians..its a big difference...that will haunt Egypt...


----------



## Crocodile

Ceylal said:


> Difference..Irak wasn’t a US country, and Iraqis are not US citizens..Sinai is Egyptian and your army is molesting Egyptians..its a big difference...that will haunt Egypt...


بس يا بابا.. بس يا حبيبي.. بس يابن الشرموطة


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Thanks to all these things you keep complaining about, we now have a safe(ish) country and an economy on its way to recovery. It's not an ideal situation, but at least it's something to build upon. I used to live in Egypt and saw first hand all the chaos and ruin that those dogs brought upon us, and to think that one day I used to support that clown el-baradei ...



I was back for a month in 2012 and witnessed much of that chaos that was still in remnants.
Going back in the fall also for a month to visit the whole family (some in Alex and the rest in Cairo) but I need at least two weeks to do what I must do in Marsa Matruh and several spots in Sina and east coast RS. Really looking forward to seeing the change in the past 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> I was back for a month in 2012 and witnessed much of that chaos that was still in remnants.
> Going back in the fall also for a month to visit the whole family (some in Alex and the rest in Cairo) but I need at least two weeks to do what I must do in Marsa Matruh and several spots in Sina and east coast RS. Really looking forward to seeing the change in the past 5 years.



I'm sure you'll enjoy your trip this time. Don't get me wrong, it's no switzerland, you're still going to find the good ole dirty, noisy, crazy Egypt , but at least without the post-2011 chaos and Mas5ara.

Thanks to the post-2013 reverse in the destructive course we were heading on, I'm now an educated professional traveling the world to build a career, with a stable home in Egypt and a safe, happy family waiting for my return at any time. As opposed to a miserable refugee escaping a war-torn Islamist shit hole along with my drenched, scared family and begging for asylum on a European beach. Anyone who wants to push us into that situation again is nothing short of a traitor and a terrorist, and should be treated as such.

Enjoy your trip boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> I'm sure you'll enjoy your trip this time. Don't get me wrong, it's no switzerland, you're still going to find the good ole dirty, noisy, crazy Egypt , but at least without the post-2011 chaos and Mas5ara.



You're talking to someone who lived in Dokkie next to Boulak El Dakrour! 



Crocodile said:


> Thanks to the post-2013 reverse in the destructive course we were heading on, I'm now an educated professional traveling the world to build a career, with a stable home in Egypt and a safe, happy family waiting for my return at any time. As opposed to a miserable refugee escaping a war-torn Islamist shit hole along with my drenched, scared family and begging for asylum on a European beach. Anyone who wants to push us into that situation again is nothing short of a traitor and a terrorist, and should be treated as such.



Bravo aleik! 

BTW, from some of the recent stuff they've seized from the cretins, it's a bit concerning where the Sagger came from.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Crocodile said:


> _A very interesting read from the WSJ. In a nutshell, according to Geneva, the US did absolutely nothing wrong in Abu Gharib and Guantanamo. And neither are we in Sinai._



Rather the US attempted to obfuscate the legal definitions around those detained. You will also notice at no point did the US contest the status of extra judicial killings.

You will also find that training objectives since the beginning of the GWOT have changed to accommodate changes in international and domestic laws. In that any persons detained on the field are treated as Captured Persons (CPERS).

So not only are you attempting to deny the rights of Captured Personnel under the Geneva Convention/LOAC but you're also ignoring that extra judicial killings are against Egyptian domestic law.



Gomig-21 said:


> it's a bit concerning where the Sagger came from.



Seen it used as a direct fire weapon against structures by the Army. Likely taken as ghaneema.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, from some of the recent stuff they've seized from the cretins, it's a bit concerning where the Sagger came from.



Probably from their vermin brothers across the border. 

*IDF Worried Hamas May Have Sagger Anti-tank Missiles*
https://www.haaretz.com/1.4807079

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Seen it used as a direct fire weapon against structures. Likely taken as ghaneema.



If it's the old wire-guided Sagger, I guess you can joystick it into anything you wish, really. Very scary. Where do you suppose the GRADs came from? And do we know what exactly was used to fire into Israel? Were they Hamas rockets or did they even mention what they were?


----------



## Ceylal

Crocodile said:


> بس يا بابا.. بس يا حبيبي.. بس يابن الشرموطة


Echaramit el ma3roufin fi el boudan el 3arabiya houma el masreeyin...el balad el waheed, eli ba3 charaftou, wa moumlakatouhou, wa ibnahoum wi ibnatahoum wa oumahoum wa ikhwatahoum li echara3 el khaleedji..
idha kanou la3ab olimpiya li ahsen echaramit eddawaliya, el midaliya edhahabiya , MISR, tarbahaha...


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> Echaramit el ma3roufin fi el boudan el 3arabiya houma el masreeyin...el balad el waheed, eli ba3 charaftou, wa moumlakatouhou, wa ibnahoum wi ibnatahoum wa oumahoum wa ikhwatahoum li echara3 el khaleedji..
> idha kanou la3ab olimpiya li ahsen echaramit eddawaliya, el midaliya edhahabiya , MISR, tarbahaha...


لو علي الشتيمة و قلة الأدب ما احنا ممكن ننيك كس امك شتايم بس you are not worthy enough of us doing that to y'all, so I advice that you stop commenting on this thread or else it's gonna get nasty for y'all, I haven't really started yet, so just don't make it any worse for yourself, it's not like Algeria is the strongest military in Africa or smth lol, your Soviet tech weapons and your falling gdp ain't really gonna help y'all, you were always insignificant and doomed to remain insignificant lol have a nice day and try to quit the hate sand nigger.

I


Frogman said:


> Rather the US attempted to obfuscate the legal definitions around those detained. You will also notice at no point did the US contest the status of extra judicial killings.
> 
> You will also find that training objectives since the beginning of the GWOT have changed to accommodate changes in international and domestic laws. In that any persons detained on the field are treated as Captured Persons (CPERS).
> 
> So not only are you attempting to deny the rights of Captured Personnel under the Geneva Convention/LOAC but you're also ignoring that extra judicial killings are against Egyptian domestic law.
> 
> 
> 
> Seen it used as a direct fire weapon against structures by the Army. Likely taken as ghaneema.


 I dont have any issue with y'all really bit if extra judicial killings lf terrorists is collateral damage then to hell with it lol, who. Gives a single **** about a Terrorist, we are not even doing anything as close as what the Russians did in aleppo or what the US did in raqqa or what the US did in nam'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Harpcore_lover said:


> لو علي الشتيمة و قلة الأدب ما احنا ممكن ننيك كس امك شتايم بس you are not worthy enough of us doing that to y'all, so I advice that you stop commenting on this thread or else it's gonna get nasty for y'all, I haven't really started yet, so just don't make it any worse for yourself, it's not like Algeria is the strongest military in Africa or smth lol, your Soviet tech weapons and your falling gdp ain't really gonna help y'all, you were always insignificant and doomed to remain insignificant lol have a nice day and try to quit the hate sand nigger.
> 
> I
> 
> I dont have any issue with y'all really bit if extra judicial killings lf terrorists is collateral damage then to hell with it lol, who. Gives a single **** about a Terrorist, we are not even doing anything as close as what the Russians did in aleppo or what the US did in raqqa or what the US did in nam'



Just hit the ignore button on this POS weraya7 demaghak.. he's not worth it.

Speaking of the Russian method, if we'd applied even a fraction of what they did in Aleppo and Chechenya, we would've solved this problem years ago. Instead we have bleeding heart liberals bashing our army and defending terrorists.


----------



## Ceylal

Harpcore_lover said:


> لو علي الشتيمة و قلة الأدب ما احنا ممكن ننيك كس امك شتايم بس you are not worthy enough of us doing that to y'all, so I advice that you stop commenting on this thread or else it's gonna get nasty for y'all, I haven't really started yet, so just don't make it any worse for yourself, it's not like Algeria is the strongest military in Africa or smth lol, your Soviet tech weapons and your falling gdp ain't really gonna help y'all, you were always insignificant and doomed to remain insignificant lol have a nice day and try to quit the hate sand nigger.


Give me your best shot, espece d'encule
you should talk to your friend to act as a gentlemen first...and then you address me.
Well hell..We are poor, so you say , but we still give you free gas that you sell in turn to Israel, and so far we haven't sold part of our territory or sold our army to the Saud and the UAE for a tune of $70 Billions plus dollars..Next time you go to your house, you may find a Saudi or an Emirati smoking his ranguila in your bed..
And for the Russian quincaillerie, as you said works fine with the ANP, we came twice to Egypt and rearranged Israeli mugs to save your a...sses..but worse of all, you crawled back to the Russia, with your pants on your knees, begging for a nail or two..and so far, what Russians watered down system they gave you , is still the best you have...
See you in Lybian sands, we will bury you there for the hyenas to dig you out...Even Hyenas have an honor to uphold, they may just leave you for the vultures..


----------



## Muhammed45

Israel has/had an eye on EgyptIan Sinai, ISIS has been funded by Israelis, terrorist militants are being treated in Israeli field hospitals and Sauds have their hands in Israeli gloves. There is evidence that ISIS and Nusra front militants are receiving their salaries from Mossad.

Just FYI, Maybe someone in Egypt doesn't know Israelis well


----------



## Crocodile

Frogman said:


> Rather the US attempted to obfuscate the legal definitions around those detained. You will also notice at no point did the US contest the status of extra judicial killings.
> 
> You will also find that training objectives since the beginning of the GWOT have changed to accommodate changes in international and domestic laws. In that any persons detained on the field are treated as Captured Persons (CPERS).
> 
> So not only are you attempting to deny the rights of Captured Personnel under the Geneva Convention/LOAC but you're also ignoring that extra judicial killings are against Egyptian domestic law.



How many times do I have to say it. Geneva Convention/ LoAC apply only to members of organized armed forces in conflicts between signatory states, period. 

Gosh, I'm glad the military I served in doesn't waste its time listening to these useless arguments. Brute Force all the way.



Ceylal said:


> Give me your best shot, espece d'encule
> you should talk to your friend to act as a gentlemen first...and then you address me.
> Well hell..We are poor, so you say , but we still give you free gas that you sell in turn to Israel, and so far we haven't sold part of our territory or sold our army to the Saud and the UAE for a tune of $70 Billions plus dollars..Next time you go to your house, you may find a Saudi or an Emirati smoking his ranguila in your bed..
> And for the Russian quincaillerie, as you said works fine with the ANP, we came twice to Egypt and rearranged Israeli mugs to save your a...sses..but worse of all, you crawled back to the Russia, with your pants on your knees, begging for a nail or two..and so far, what Russians watered down system they gave you , is still the best you have...
> See you in Lybian sands, we will bury you there for the hyenas to dig you out...Even Hyenas have an honor to uphold, they may just leave you for the vultures..



Dude, you seriously got some problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> Give me your best shot, espece d'encule
> you should talk to your friend to act as a gentlemen first...and then you address me.
> Well hell..We are poor, so you say , but we still give you free gas that you sell in turn to Israel, and so far we haven't sold part of our territory or sold our army to the Saud and the UAE for a tune of $70 Billions plus dollars..Next time you go to your house, you may find a Saudi or an Emirati smoking his ranguila in your bed..
> And for the Russian quincaillerie, as you said works fine with the ANP, we came twice to Egypt and rearranged Israeli mugs to save your a...sses..but worse of all, you crawled back to the Russia, with your pants on your knees, begging for a nail or two..and so far, what Russians watered down system they gave you , is still the best you have...
> See you in Lybian sands, we will bury you there for the hyenas to dig you out...Even Hyenas have an honor to uphold, they may just leave you for the vultures..


You are not worthy homie, you are insignificant lol, your country is insignificant your history is in insignificant lol, who cares about some berbers with a dying dictator lol, just check your gdp homie.


----------



## Ceylal

mohammad45 said:


> Israel has/had an eye on EgyptIan Sinai, ISIS has been funded by Israelis, terrorist militants are being treated in Israeli field hospitals and Sauds have their hands in Israeli gloves. There is evidence that ISIS and Nusra front militants are receiving their salaries from Mossad.
> 
> Just FYI, Maybe someone in Egypt doesn't know Israelis well


Well ISIS is trained, fed,paid, armed by both Israel and the Arabs and Egypt is allied with both of them...so guess who is going to survive? I bet my money on ISIS...



Harpcore_lover said:


> You are not worthy homie, you are insignificant lol, your country is insignificant your history is in insignificant lol, who cares about some berbers with a dying dictator lol, just check your gdp homie.


Well, it is time to quit reading Wikipedia, and start reading true fact of history... You were “0” in the biblical time, and you still a “0” in Trump time..You need to pray to the Brits that carved for you a state, and to the American food bank that kept you fed...and to the Israel that kept your the great misr from being overrun by two bearded cats with AK’s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> Well ISIS is trained, fed,paid, armed by both Israel and the Arabs and Egypt is allied with both of them...so guess who is going to survive? I bet my money on ISIS...
> 
> 
> Well, it is time to quit reading Wikipedia, and start reading true fact of history... You were “0” in the biblical time, and you still a “0” in Trump time..You need to pray to the Brits that carved for you a state, and to the American food bank that kept you fed...and to the Israel that kept your the great misr from being overrun by two bearded cats with AK’s


Right definitely, so who is saying that lol an hmm algerian lol? Dude your country has 0 significance lolz, french should have wiped y'all too bad they didn't lol, a bunch of monkeys who cant speak proper Arabic.


----------



## Ceylal

Harpcore_lover said:


> Right definitely, so who is saying that lol an hmm algerian lol? Dude your country has 0 significance lolz, french should have wiped y'all too bad they didn't lol, a bunch of monkeys who cant speak proper Arabic.


We are a bunch of monkeys and the French had a soft heart toward us...
You are talking about the same people that their ancestors, came to Egypt, defeated the reigning Pharoah, ruled Egypt, crossed the Red Sea to Jerusalem and defeated David....The only people that pacified Israel..it’s all in the Bible..you don’t need to quote me..
And their descendant came from 4000 kms away, and saved the sorry Egyptian a...SPs, from the descendants of David, not once, but twice...and we have no significance...It is the other way around pal...Younare the insignificant one, you are just a panhandler that squat the African corner...All your life was coin here and there..To this day we are still feeding your bottomless tukhasses..not to the level of the bearded bédouins, or the Donald’s, but it still significant from an unsignificant country...


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> We are a bunch of monkeys and the French had a soft heart toward us...
> You are talking about the same people that their ancestors, came to Egypt, defeated the reigning Pharoah, ruled Egypt, crossed the Red Sea to Jerusalem and defeated David....The only people that pacified Israel..it’s all in the Bible..you don’t need to quote me..
> And their descendant came from 4000 kms away, and saved the sorry Egyptian a...SPs, from the descendants of David, not once, but twice...and we have no significance...It is the other way around pal...Younare the insignificant one, you are just a panhandler that squat the African corner...All your life was coin here and there..To this day we are still feeding your bottomless tukhasses..not to the level of the bearded bédouins, or the Donald’s, but it still significant from an unsignificant country...


Definitely dude, you also forgot that algerians built pyramids and ruled the world, plaro and Aristotle were algerians and that you have the strongest army in the entire world


----------



## Gomig-21

So according to this report by The Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI), France had already delivered 30 SCALP/Storm Shadow to the EAF between 2015 -2017 under the first deal for the first 24 Rafales.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell NO

All branches of SF in one pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Ceylal said:


> Well ISIS is trained, fed,paid, armed by both Israel and the Arabs and Egypt is allied with both of them...so guess who is going to survive? I bet my money on ISIS...
> 
> 
> Well, it is time to quit reading Wikipedia, and start reading true fact of history... You were “0” in the biblical time, and you still a “0” in Trump time..You need to pray to the Brits that carved for you a state, and to the American food bank that kept you fed...and to the Israel that kept your the great misr from being overrun by two bearded cats with AK’s


And in the meantime everything is being blamed on little finger in Doha, they should have starved to death in Ramadan and never agreed to help of Iranian majoos , huh, with Sauds mentality a great leader like Gamal Nasser was a traitor too for resisting and standing for Suez channel that is being presented to Israelis with that western bombing campaign on residents of Sinai, while ISIS militants are freely roaming in there.

We had a similar scenario in Iraqi Kurdistan but unfortunately Egypt is not our neighbor.

Obviously Egypt needs an other Nasser to save Sinai and keep it an EgyptIan soil.

I hope the thread is not derailed, with apology to EgyptIan users of this page, Egypt is very very important in Geopolitics and many countries are watching it closely. Israeli bombing campaign on Yemen has similarities to bombing of Sinai, they want Bab El Mandab and Suez, what Queen Elizabeth and Americans couldn't do directly, Sauds are doing it with oil dollars. With respect to EgyptIan people, ceylal has true concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Harpcore_lover said:


> Definitely dude, you also forgot that algerians built pyramids and ruled the world, plaro and Aristotle were algerians and that you have the strongest army in the entire world


Not to rain in your parade, what you call Egyptian civilisation and culture, is not Egyptian at all...but that is another subject..For what you are replying to..few words to you..check the Bible...it’s all there..
For Algerian troop saving your nasty a....ss, it’s a recent historical fact..there is a thread on the next page , where Egyptians and Algerians that participated in Suez wars...discuss the two wars in depth, with and length..some facts that were hidden by Sadat, Moubarak...and étal...to entertain the masses...
You were zero, until the Brits carved a country, you were zero until the same Brits gave u a culture, you were zero under Jamel, Sadat, Moubarak and you are still zero under Sissi...From 67 to this day, the only thing that changed in Egypt, is the size of the cardboard and the color of the inked...”Please we do anything for money..please give and you shall receive..”
In reality , that was Egypt Motto, since it became a state...
Like I told your friend PDF’s before you..Algeria in poverty, or in wealth, is a better country, and Algerian are better people...


----------



## Amun

Ceylal said:


> Difference..Irak wasn’t a US country, and Iraqis are not US citizens..Sinai is Egyptian and your army is molesting Egyptians..its a big difference...that will haunt Egypt...


What applied on your blood sucking generals and army officers.....who killed and raped Algerians during the Algerian Civil war cannot be applied here.


----------



## Mhmoud

Amun said:


> What applied on your blood sucking generals and army officers.....who killed and raped Algerians during the Algerian Civil war cannot be applied here.


Why not?
No offense to Egypt or Egyptians, but a dictatorship is a dictatorship, and nothing can prevent them from using these methods to keep power. And we aren't any better than they are as humans.
I heard on a random article about Egyptian helicopters in Syria in train and advise missions, and El Sissi actually likes Assad.
There are bad apples everywhere,and what makes a difference is the fact that in some places bad apples can be constrained, mainly through democratic will. If they are troublesome, they are voted out. Egypt almost reached this level, until the coup in 2013.

After all, whether they are Egyptian or Algerian, if they are not contrained properly and they are hungry enough for power, then they can and will kill and tape and torture. Doesn't matter where you come from.


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice pair of pics, 1 of the 12 EAF F-16C block 40 #9871 armed with AIM-9L/M and AIM-7s escorting the presidential plane.
2nd is a sweet pic of EAF Rafale with pilots clearly visible I don't think it's been posted before.
Click to enlarge.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceylal

Amun said:


> What applied on your blood sucking generals and army officers.....who killed and raped Algerians during the Algerian Civil war cannot be applied here.


The truth is there ..all accusations were debunked in Européen Courts, and show one one tape either voice or recorded showing Algerian military mistreating Algerian..You will find none! There is no comparative between a republican army ,that fight with dignity and enjoy a high esteem from the citizenry where her brightest come from to an army of thugs , that displayed all her know how , live, in a etahrir square, meurdering innocent people...
The Egyptian army own more than 45 % of the Egyptian economy and you call Algeria ‘s General corrupt? Please cite names and the amount of the colossal riches..You can’t , because their not a shred of evidence ....unlike yours that have a finger in every trough...
You don’t have an army, you have Sisi’s mercenaries for hire..a pour hirees for that...The Sauds /UAE paid more than $70B for Egypt shoulders, what they got a shoulder of a scarabée...toothless against the Houthis, deculotted against the Qatari, sank to their neck in Sinai and ropped in Western Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

mohammad45 said:


> with that western bombing campaign on residents of Sinai, while ISIS militants are freely roaming in there.



You should go back 10 pages or so in this thread and watch some of the videos updating the Sinai campaign and you'll see these cretins are hardly roaming their little triangle in northeast Sinai let alone Sinai itself. That is of course if you understand Arabic it'll better help to follow the videos. There has been 20+ updated videos by the military spokesman and all sorts of pictures that we've posted of the strangulation that the Egyptian army is putting on these cretins. There is no "bombing of Sinai" lol. I will show you the map to give you a better idea coming up. 



mohammad45 said:


> Obviously Egypt needs an other Nasser to save Sinai and keep it an EgyptIan soil.



My friend, Sinai isn't going anywhere and has always been, is and will always be Egyptian soil. Nothing will ever change that please don't believe any of the hateful rubbish out there.

Take a look at this picture here: You see the 3 cities of El Arish, Sheikh Zuweid and Rafah at the Gaza border? That is the triangle where 97% of the cretin vermin scum are located and most of their recent attacks prior to this Sinai 2018 Operation was taking place in El Arish. The other 3% is in the central part of Sina where it's not very inhabited. If you look at the rest, the top west corner where the Suez Canal starts is the beautiful and bustling sea port of Port Said where all the transiting ships come in and out (huge and fantastic city full of stores and building etc.) all the way down to Ismailiya (they're building 7 tunnels there to cross under the canal) among other huge projects all the way down to the gulf of Suez (Suez Port is a new economic zone that has had over $100 billion invested into it just in the past 4 years) all the way down to Sharm El Sheikh (HUGE tourist resort city that is expanding daily since 1987 which will also be part of this $500 billion NEOM Saudi/Egypt bridge and mega city/tourist hub connecting the two countries through the 2 islands of Tiran and Sanafir) all the way up to Ras Mohammad and up to the southern tip of the Israeli port of Eilat. This is just a small description of what's going on in Sinai that many don't hear about because they only hear about the terrible news which is restricted almost entirely within that small triangle of those three northeast cities. I hope this gives you a better sense that Sinai is not going anywhere, believe me, no matter what you think of the resident hater's "concerns" lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Russia
R: Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Russia
> R: Egypt



Well, if there were any doubts about the numbers, they've been clarified now, bro. 50 MiG-35s with 300 R-73s and 300 R-77s which is not a huge number by any means, but 600 of them compared to a total of 150 MICAs for the Rafale just shows the French order is puny. They need a ton more missiles than that, at least 500 to start with like typical orders for those types usually are. Khara!

But interesting part is the Moskit SS0N-22, 10 of those but no mention of the Kh-38's that we saw the Egyptian MiGs testing with in Russia.

And have we seen any pics of the 2nd hand Tarantul? And is it a corvette? That's news to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

From another thread'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

The SC said:


>


Why does US make such a big deal out of land attack capability of Harpoon? Years ago they accused Pakistan as well of altering their Harpoons to be able to attack land targets.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/30/world/asia/30missile.html

Anyways where did you get this image from? Would it be possible to get a similar one for Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, if there were any doubts about the numbers, they've been clarified now, bro. 50 MiG-35s with 300 R-73s and 300 R-77s which is not a huge number by any means, but 600 of them compared to a total of 150 MICAs for the Rafale just shows the French order is puny. They need a ton more missiles than that, at least 500 to start with like typical orders for those types usually are. Khara!
> 
> But interesting part is the Moskit SS0N-22, 10 of those but no mention of the Kh-38's that we saw the Egyptian MiGs testing with in Russia.
> 
> And have we seen any pics of the 2nd hand Tarantul? And is it a corvette? That's news to me.


More missile orders will come in the near future.. since unlike the GCC states.. Egypt has shown this policy in the past too.. just enough missiles and ammunition in the first order, then increasing it with time.. _maybe not to scare the already paranoid neighbours_

You can be sure that every major Russian system and the best missiles will come quite soon including the KH family as well as the new cruise missiles.. and I wish for some ToT..that will be like the strawberry on a Sunday..

With more than $30 billions and more coming investments in Egypt.. the strategic alliance, and the the Egyptian Gas shares for Russian companies.. it is obvious that they will help in protecting their own assets in the region too.. so the prospects of highly advanced military systems deals and deliveries to Egypt are just a question of time..

*Defensive Weapons*
KAB-500KRx2
KAB-500Lx2
KAB-500ODx2
R-27EAx4
R-27Rx4
R-27REx4
R-27Tx4
R-27TEx4
R-73x4
R-77x4*
Offensive Weapons*
Kh-29Dx2
Kh-29Lx2
Kh-29Tx2
Kh-31Ax2
Kh-31AD
Kh-31Px2
Kh-31PD
Kh-35U







With "Tarantul", they mean the Molina FAC..



SipahSalar said:


> Why does US make such a big deal out of land attack capability of Harpoon? Years ago they accused Pakistan as well of altering their Harpoons to be able to attack land targets.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/30/world/asia/30missile.html
> 
> Anyways where did you get this image from? Would it be possible to get a similar one for Pakistan?



- They don't want the warheads to be modified.. that will take the missiles to another dimension..

- The image is from the ISRI site..
http://armstrade.sipri.org/armstrade/page/trade_register.php

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> With "Tarantul", they mean the Molina FAC..



 That's right. Forgot about that. Should've known that was it when it was listed as "1 second hand project."

Speaking of navy, French & Egyptian navies exercising for the 2nd time in a month this time in the Red Sea.

This looks like some type of replenishing ship for the French Mistrals with cranes and even appears to have a helipad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

This first pic in the above post is actually the Admiral Gorshkov-class frigate which appeared during the French/Egyptian naval exercise.

Apparently this is an Indian frigate seen in the shadows of the Egyptian mistral. India is participating in some operations to secure Bab El Mandab.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

Mhmoud said:


> Why not?
> No offense to Egypt or Egyptians, but a dictatorship is a dictatorship, and nothing can prevent them from using these methods to keep power. And we aren't any better than they are as humans.
> I heard on a random article about Egyptian helicopters in Syria in train and advise missions, and El Sissi actually likes Assad.
> There are bad apples everywhere,and what makes a difference is the fact that in some places bad apples can be constrained, mainly through democratic will. If they are troublesome, they are voted out. Egypt almost reached this level, until the coup in 2013.
> 
> After all, whether they are Egyptian or Algerian, if they are not contrained properly and they are hungry enough for power, then they can and will kill and tape and torture. Doesn't matter where you come from.



As general (Absolute power is absolute corruption).
I’m talking here about the difference doctrine in The Egyptian army.....this is one of the places that you can call a melting pot for all Egyptians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

*USS Sampson Conducts PASSEX with Egyptian Navy*

*



*

*RED SEA*
*02.15.2018*
*Courtesy Story*

By Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Chanel L. Turner

RED SEA- The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Sampson (DDG 102) and the Egyptian navy’s guided-missile frigate Sharm El-Sheikh (FFG 901) participated in a passing exercise (PASSEX), Feb. 15.

Cmdr. Tim LaBenz, commanding officer of Sampson, welcomed the Egyptian frigate’s leadership aboard before the ships conducted an exchange of liaison officers and performed maneuvering drills. 

“The officers and crew aboard the Sampson were honored to participate in this exercise with our Egyptian counterparts” said LaBenz. “By exchanging liaison officers and conducting maneuvering and live-fire events, we continue to strengthen the relationship between our navies.” 

The drills paused for lunch where crew members from both ships discussed their shared personal and professional experiences of deployment. 

The exercise reconvened with Sharm El-Sheikh and Sampson firing their guns.

Later, members of Sampson’s visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) teams embarked Sharm El-Sheikh where they provided training and demonstrations to their counterparts.

“I believe this successful event will be among many more,” said LaBenz. “I look forward to sailing alongside them again in the future.” 

The event concluded with an exchange of wardroom gifts between the maritime professionals. The Egyptian naval officers thanked their U.S. counterparts for the hospitality and wished them well on the rest of the deployment.

Sampson is deployed with the Theodore Roosevelt Strike Group to the U.S. 5th Fleet Area of operations in support of maritime operations to reassure allies and partners and preserve the freedom of navigation and the free flow of commerce in the region.

https://www.dvidshub.net/news/269287/uss-sampson-conducts-passex-with-egyptian-navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell NO

A Front and a back facing cameras!!!!!!!
Can we expect an upgrade to the moral affairs videos with some first person action?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nahid

Hell NO said:


> View attachment 459395
> 
> A Front and a back facing cameras!!!!!!!
> Can we expect an upgrade to the moral affairs videos with some first person action?


now days every one is going for digital camo, is there any chance that egypt wll also go for that?


----------



## Hell NO

Nahid said:


> now days every one is going for digital camo, is there any chance that egypt wll also go for that?


This particular camo I don't think is going to change or maybe(unlikely) they might have digital camo that is extremely close to the pattern in the uniform for sa'ka but other branches of the military highly likely. Some of them already use digital camo (paratroopers/navy SF).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Some oldies. MiG-21R






Al Mansouri MiG-21






BMR-600


























Sea King Commando.






Closeup of the Ambassador MK2






Sherpa 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Some Love for the Egyptian Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The seizure of large quantities of rockets, "Grad - Cornet - Pyramids" and large quantities of the "c4" explosives





































Seizing this huge quantity and finding other similar stores will diminish in a significant way the terrorists targeting operations and and will prevent very heavy losses to the Egyptian Armed Forces and the people...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

This appears to be a Ka-52 pilot just getting his qualification to fly the brand new attack helicopter.






It also appears that the MiG-35 camo was inspired by the old F-6 camo? Bet NONE of you guys made the connection!?
















The Egyptian Mistral Anwar El Sadat and the frigate Tahya MISR leave the Joan of ARC Group after several days of joint exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## MICA

@Gomig-21 this is not a pilot , he is just a soldier who just finished his service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

So with the recent Qatari signing of 28 NH90's while supposedly the helo is grounded because of the collapsing flooring problem it had or there might be a new problem but either way, they paid a good sum for them and if we think about it, the Mistral was originally intended to use the NH90 on it. But with the whole Russian involvement and the coms and defensive systems being switched around, it's definitely a quandary.

At this point though, it wouldn't make sense to equip them with anything other than Katrans considering they've committed to the 50 Alligators.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> So with the recent Qatari signing of 28 NH90's while supposedly the helo is grounded because of the collapsing flooring problem it had or there might be a new problem but either way, they paid a good sum for them and if we think about it, the Mistral was originally intended to use the NH90 on it. But with the whole Russian involvement and the coms and defensive systems being switched around, it's definitely a quandary.
> 
> At this point though, it wouldn't make sense to equip them with anything other than Katrans considering they've committed to the 50 Alligators.



Are you gonna fill the Mistrals with Ka-50s??
Ka and NH90( or similar) do not have the same job... neither the same capabilities.

For those mistrals you will need something similar to those Nh90(or equivalen), whatever West or Russian made. Either way, it's needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Are you gonna fill the Mistrals with Ka-50s??
> Ka and NH90( or similar) do not have the same job... neither the same capabilities.



Too bad it's not up to me, Barca. I would wipe out the budget! Not sure where they're at TBH. 
I think their plan is to load both LHDs with Ka-52 Katrans for the most part since that's what we've been hearing. 



HannibalBarca said:


> For those mistrals you will need something similar to those Nh90(or equivalen), whatever West or Russian made. Either way, it's needed.



The thing is that the way they ended up in the Egyptian navy is what makes this whole scenario a bit unique because they were destined for the Russian navy and the Russians were probably going to equip them with a combination of Katrans and Ka-29 assault transport helos.






You would think the Egyptian navy will do the something along the same lines but what exactly is not certain yet. But knowing they've purchased 50 Alligators already, it would make all the sense in the world to stick with the Katrans as well, especially when we've seen the Russians use the naval platform as a test bed for the Egyptian Alligator requirements with the new EOS-52 and DIRCMs that they also fitted on the Mi-17s. 

Here's the Egyptian test bed they used and you can see the EOS-52 and DIRCM is the same for the Egyptian Ka-52s. So this should be the exact helicopter they would get for the Mistrals if they go with it.






They'll definitely need another transport assault chopper and it would make all the sense in the world to stick with Russian equipment considering all the coms and probably defensive equipment is going to most likely be Russian. So I doubt we'll see the NH90 at all.
Also any other helo will need to be a naval platform with foldable rotors for storage. We know what the choices are for those so we can only guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Special Forces Tactical vehicle (MRZR-D4) operating in Egyptian Special Forces units

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Interesting view of how US military aid to Egypt is distributed to certain defense contractors.
$9 million should buy a lot of these little UAVs.

*Egypt Buys AeroVironment RQ-20B Puma Surveillance UAVs

08:29 AM, March 17, 2018










*
AeroVironment has been awarded a $9,098,295 foreign military sales contract with Egypt for RQ-20B Puma AE II M3/M4 systems and support.

Work will be performed in Monrovia, California, with an estimated completion date of Sept. 16, 2020. The US Army Contracting Command, Aberdeen Proving Ground, Maryland, is the contracting activity, a US DoD release said today.

The number of UAVs or payload was not mentioned in the release.

According to AeroVironment information, Puma AE's is man portable and capable of both ground and water landings. It is equipped with an electro-optical (EO) and infrared (IR) camera and illuminator.

The UAV is Operated from AeroVironment's ground control station (GCS) which allows the operator to control the aircraft manually or program it for GPS-based autonomous navigation. Puma AE can deliver 3.5+ hours of flight endurance while versatile smart battery options support diverse mission requirements.

A provided plug and play power adapter also makes for easy integration of extended endurance options such as solar wings.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/22...nt_RQ_20B_Puma_Surveillance_UAVs#.Wq2mdmrwaM9

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Paratroopers getting ready to head to Gulf Shield-1 exercise in Saudiya. Gulf Shield is a ground, air, naval and air defense exercise involving 22 countries.





















Saw this interesting pic of a Seasprite landing on the Gamal Abdel Nasser from the back like it typically does on its own ship which is different from the way most helos land on an LHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nahid

Gomig-21 said:


> Paratroopers getting ready to head to Gulf Shield-1 exercise in Saudiya. Gulf Shield is a ground, air, naval and air defense exercise involving 22 countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this interesting pic of a Seasprite landing on the Gamal Abdel Nasser from the back like it typically does on its own ship which is different from the way most helos land on an LHD.


i can see Bangladeshi flag there too............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Nahid said:


> i can see Bangladeshi flag there too............


Missing Morocco, France,England, Australia, Israel,Senegal,Gambia, Seychelles, Somalia, Eritrea...


----------



## Gomig-21

Nahid said:


> i can see Bangladeshi flag there too............


 
Post some pics if you get any. 



MICA said:


> View attachment 459738



An interesting concept to think about now in 2018 and beyond and with the current available US military fighter technology and with the F-16 assembly line all but shut down and the F-35 never to see a Cairo hangar, when will we ever see another US fighter come to Egypt? Maybe never?

So the move to go out and get 36 Rafales and 50 MiG-35s was brilliant by Senior El Sisi!
What happens now with the United States? Or with other fighter procurement to keep up with the attrition rate of the F-16, be it retirement or loss?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Post some pics if you get any.
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting concept to think about now in 2018 and beyond and with the current available US military fighter technology and with the F-16 assembly line all but shut down and the F-35 never to see a Cairo hangar, when will we ever see another US fighter come to Egypt? Maybe never?
> 
> So the move to go out and get 36 Rafales and 50 MiG-35s was brilliant by Senior El Sisi!
> What happens now with the United States? Or with other fighter procurement to keep up with the attrition rate of the F-16, be it retirement or loss?



Noone knows, Pentagon keeps rejecting to equip these f-16s with AMRAAM almost neutring them, they are not that good in air-air combat cause of the absence of the AMRAAMs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nile-Tiger

Harpcore_lover said:


> Noone knows, Pentagon keeps rejecting to equip these f-16s with AMRAAM almost neutring them, they are not that good in air-air combat cause of the absence of the AMRAAMs



But.... When Israel receive all of it's F-35s, it should be acceptable for USA to let us get the AMRAAM, RIGHT ???
I mean, to will help keep the strategic balance in the Middle East, which is what America actually wants, in addition to the most important goal of keeping the superiority of Israel. I mean, they probably won't let the gape between Israel and Egypt's Ari forces increase so much, I think.

But, generally... Why not get another big number of MIG-29M and MIG-35, may be SU-30 and SU-35, in addition also to more Rafale and going back to buying Mirage 2000 (May be the Emirate version)... Getting the JF-17 Block 3 (And may be investing in the program with China and Pakistan... I think we should probably be doing this already).

With a big number of F-16 (Some of them, or a lot of them are older blocks), Rafale, Mirage 2000, MIG-29M/35, SU-30 and SU/35, and may be an affordable fighter jet like the JF-17 or another Chinese jet fighter... we will be doing fine, not as good as we wish, but a very acceptable rate of introducing new jets to our Air Force.

I don't know, though.... Would the high price be our only problem if we wanted to buy, say only 12 or 16, Euro Fighter Typhoon ? Or, will we face another biased decision from the UK, deciding not to sell to us, to keep our Air Force power restricted ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

Hell NO said:


> View attachment 460763


A Star Trek episode..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

Ceylal said:


> A Star Trek episode..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> Noone knows, Pentagon keeps rejecting to equip these f-16s with AMRAAM almost neutring them, they are not that good in air-air combat cause of the absence of the AMRAAMs



With the outlook of the economy MashAllah, and the future prospects of all the investments in the Sinai and especially what they're talking about doing in the Red Sea (which I have a bit of a problem with but I hope they get the best minds to be sure that body of water and the incredible ecosystem that exists there is super-well protected) that they seriously take on the US for much more military cooperation. And if that fails, which it most likely will considering the US has other very attractive prospects for military contracts in the region, that Egypt starts a program similar to what China did, going back to the 50's. Start reverse engineering some of the needed components such as GPS guided munitions and especially A2A missiles. They have enough stock to easily do that and be shameless about R&D just like the Chinese did. If the refitting of other types of missiles to the F-16s are violations of any contractual agreements with the US, so be it. They can try them on the Rafales but especially the MiGs. Start shifting the integration of some experimental missiles on those platforms and work in that side of the coin.

If the Meteor is sold to the EAF then the Rafale won't need to be touched. But if not, there are many other options that they need to be very aggressive about while pushing the political pressure as much as possible without crossing that fine line. I really think it's doable among many other things.

Imagine (provided the security is granted) if they retrofitted the R-77 (or a domestic version) to be fired from an F-16? Wouldn't that be something? They managed to retrofit the AIM-9M to be fired off the old geezer MiG-21 back in 1980, so what's stopping them?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

@Hamilcar , remember when we were talking about that Tunisian SOFs modified M4 (or it also could have been a HK416 since they're rather similar and more likely since the handguard actually looked more like that of an HK416 than an M4 in that pic you posted) and here you have a similar pistol grip as that Tunisian SF mod with the finger notches as well as the stock modification on an Egyptian Maadi Misr/AK47. Also a lower forward grip which you don't usually see on these older style AKs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> @Hamilcar , remember when we were talking about that Tunisian SOFs modified M4 (or it also could have been a HK416 since they're rather similar and more likely since the handguard actually looked more like that of an HK416 than an M4 in that pic you posted) and here you have a similar pistol grip as that Tunisian SF mod with the finger notches as well as the stock modification on an Egyptian Maadi Misr/AK47. Also a lower forward grip which you don't usually see on these older style AKs.



a rather very interesting modification I must say.
the Maadi would probably have less recoil and more accuracy, are all of them Saaka soldiers though? only one is showing their emblem
which reminds me

from a visit to the GFS headquarters 
I really love the design

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Hamilcar said:


> a rather very interesting modification I must say.
> the Maadi would probably have less recoil and more accuracy,



Maadi Misrs are highly sought after here in the US because of their quality and they were actually considered one of the better-made copies out there. And as a result of the import ban in 1986, there weren't that many that made it into the country so they're extremely rare to find here for us collectors. They've been making them since 1950 in “Factory 54,” the Maadi Company for Engineering Industries in Cairo Now they're like gold if you can find someone who will sell you theirs. Who knows how many Egypt has pumped out in almost 70 years lol but every once in a while we'll see some interesting retrofits like this one.



Hamilcar said:


> are all of them Saaka soldiers though? only one is showing their emblem



That camo uniform is usually the giveaway. Only Saaka wear that sand camo with those dark blotches.



Hamilcar said:


> which reminds me
> 
> from a visit to the GFS headquarters
> I really love the design



That's great that you we were there. That eagle emblem is probably more common in our countries than we know.

EAF F-16D blck 52.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> With the outlook of the economy MashAllah, and the future prospects of all the investments in the Sinai and especially what they're talking about doing in the Red Sea (which I have a bit of a problem with but I hope they get the best minds to be sure that body of water and the incredible ecosystem that exists there is super-well protected) that they seriously take on the US for much more military cooperation. And if that fails, which it most likely will considering the US has other very attractive prospects for military contracts in the region, that Egypt starts a program similar to what China did, going back to the 50's. Start reverse engineering some of the needed components such as GPS guided munitions and especially A2A missiles. They have enough stock to easily do that and be shameless about R&D just like the Chinese did. If the refitting of other types of missiles to the F-16s are violations of any contractual agreements with the US, so be it. They can try them on the Rafales but especially the MiGs. Start shifting the integration of some experimental missiles on those platforms and work in that side of the coin.
> 
> If the Meteor is sold to the EAF then the Rafale won't need to be touched. But if not, there are many other options that they need to be very aggressive about while pushing the political pressure as much as possible without crossing that fine line. I really think it's doable among many other things.
> 
> Imagine (provided the security is granted) if they retrofitted the R-77 (or a domestic version) to be fired from an F-16? Wouldn't that be something? They managed to retrofit the AIM-9M to be fired off the old geezer MiG-21 back in 1980, so what's stopping them?


I have heard before that Russia has some electronic system to integrate its missiles on western aircrafts.. It exists.. I have seen it..I just forgot the name...maybe Egypt can make its own or at least buy this one..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I have heard before that Russia has some electronic system to integrate its missiles on western aircrafts.. It exists.. I have seen it..I just forgot the name...maybe Egypt can make its own or at least buy this one..



Imagine the violation that would ensue should American weapons inspectors show up and find an F-16C pulling out of one of those fancy new hangars and then taxiing off one of the ramps at Cairo West AP with a pair of R-77s hanging off the wing pylons and R-73s on the wingtips?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Imagine the violation that would ensue should American weapons inspectors show up and find an F-16C pulling out of one of those fancy new hangars and then taxiing off one of the ramps at Cairo West AP with a pair of R-77s hanging off the wing pylons and R-73s on the wingtips?


They will hasten the AMRAAM delivery.. and Trump will fire anyone who said no before..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SipahSalar

Nile-Tiger said:


> ut.... When Israel receive all of it's F-35s, it should be acceptable for USA to let us get the AMRAAM, RIGHT ???


Would have made sense if EAF had 30-50 F-16's. But with 200+ F-16's, there's no way they would release the AMRAAMs. It would increase the capability of EAF threefold overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

SipahSalar said:


> Would have made sense if EAF had 30-50 F-16's. But with 200+ F-16's, there's no way they would release the AMRAAMs. It would increase the capability of EAF threefold overnight.


Not a very brilliant comment.. they can release just enough for 50..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

The SC said:


> Not a very brilliant comment.. they can release just enough for 50..


Not a brilliant reply either. That could be anywhere from 300-500 missiles. What's stopping EAF from putting those on the other F-16's? They will run out of them quicker but at the start of any war they'd have huge firepower.


----------



## The SC

SipahSalar said:


> Not a brilliant reply either. That could be anywhere from 300-500 missiles. What's stopping EAF from putting those on the other F-16's? They will run out of them quicker but at the start of any war they'd have huge firepower.


Don't try to justify your nonsense comment..you said yourself that the US can arm up to 50 Egyptian F-16s with the AMRAAM..What are you trying to justify now.. that you comment was intelligent or made any sense..

"That could be anywhere from 300-500 missiles"
Why didn't you tell this to yourself before making any irrelevant comment..?


----------



## SipahSalar

The SC said:


> Don't try to justify your nonsense comment..you said yourself that the US can arm up to 50 Egyptian F-16s with the AMRAAM..What are you trying to justify now.. that you comment was intelligent or made any sense..
> 
> "That could be anywhere from 300-500 missiles"
> Why didn't you tell this to yourself before making any irrelevant comment..?


There seems to be a lack of comprehension on your part. 200 F-16's armed with AMRAAMS > 50 F-16's armed with AMRAAMs. US cannot provide enough for 50 F-16's because EAF does not have 50, it has 200+.

Which part did you not understand? I can use google translate to translate it to arabic.


----------



## The SC

SipahSalar said:


> There seems to be a lack of comprehension on your part. 200 F-16's armed with AMRAAMS > 50 F-16's armed with AMRAAMs. US cannot provide enough for 50 F-16's because EAF does not have 50, it has 200+.
> 
> Which part did you not understand? I can use google translate to translate it to arabic.


Don't project you comprehension problems on others..Egypt can get Amraams for 50 fighter jets..and not for 200.. the US knows what is enough for 50 and what is enough for 200.. Stupid comments one after the other.. please leave this thread..or contribute with something relevant.. even just a picture is better than unthought of comments..


----------



## Nahid

HOW about buying SOME SLAMRAAM..........of course only for peachfull perposes only.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nile-Tiger said:


> But.... When Israel receive all of it's F-35s, it should be acceptable for USA to let us get the AMRAAM, RIGHT ???
> I mean, to will help keep the strategic balance in the Middle East, which is what America actually wants, in addition to the most important goal of keeping the superiority of Israel. I mean, they probably won't let the gape between Israel and Egypt's Ari forces increase so much, I think.
> 
> But, generally... Why not get another big number of MIG-29M and MIG-35, may be SU-30 and SU-35, in addition also to more Rafale and going back to buying Mirage 2000 (May be the Emirate version)... Getting the JF-17 Block 3 (And may be investing in the program with China and Pakistan... I think we should probably be doing this already).
> 
> With a big number of F-16 (Some of them, or a lot of them are older blocks), Rafale, Mirage 2000, MIG-29M/35, SU-30 and SU/35, and may be an affordable fighter jet like the JF-17 or another Chinese jet fighter... we will be doing fine, not as good as we wish, but a very acceptable rate of introducing new jets to our Air Force.
> 
> I don't know, though.... Would the high price be our only problem if we wanted to buy, say only 12 or 16, Euro Fighter Typhoon ? Or, will we face another biased decision from the UK, deciding not to sell to us, to keep our Air Force power restricted ???


JF-17 Block III wouldnt be much affordable.
Even Block II is now at 35+ million a pop (minus spares n infra)... if we look at its export deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

The SC said:


> Don't project you comprehension problems on others..Egypt can get Amraams for 50 fighter jets..and not for 200.. the US knows what is enough for 50 and what is enough for 200.. Stupid comments one after the other.. please leave this thread..or contribute with something relevant.. even just a picture is better than unthought of comments..


Hold on a sec ... Do you disagree that 200 F-16's with AMRAAMs would be more dangerous than 50? 



The SC said:


> the US knows what is enough for 50 and what is enough for 200


Sure they do. Is it a strange thing for you that military know how much ammunition their platforms need? Do you think EAF does not know how many MICA's it would need for its 36 Rafales? Why is it a strange concept for you?


----------



## The SC

SipahSalar said:


> Hold on a sec ... Do you disagree that 200 F-16's with AMRAAMs would be more dangerous than 50?
> 
> 
> Sure they do. Is it a strange thing for you that military know how much ammunition their platforms need? Do you think EAF does not know how many MICA's it would need for its 36 Rafales? Why is it a strange concept for you?


Sorry buddy, you just seem to try turning everything upside down.. everything seems strange to you not to me..
I just told you..what you are trying to tell me.. just leave it at that please.. it seems like a vicious circle where you are trying to understand but with no avail..



Nahid said:


> HOW about buying SOME SLAMRAAM..........of course only for peachfull perposes only.
> View attachment 461010
> View attachment 461011
> 
> View attachment 461012


That can be modified to work as the original air to air Amraam ..but that might be a good trick to get it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

A great parade...needs more colorful flags..and balloons...


----------



## Gomig-21

SipahSalar said:


> Would have made sense if EAF had 30-50 F-16's. But with 200+ F-16's, there's no way they would release the AMRAAMs. It would increase the capability of EAF threefold overnight.



That's actually a good point except they would probably fit them on a certain number of F-16s only because none of them are set up to fire the missile. They need software integration and probably in the older blk 32s that were upgraded to blk 40 would need hardware integration as well that was purposefully kept out of them.

This is the entire list that was delivered since 1982. They would probably only select the 20 blk 52s (there are actually 19 of them now since one of them crashed near the Libyan border) that were delivered in 2013 and maybe the 24 blck 40 that were delivered in 2000 for a total of 43. If they're in a good mood and add the previous 21 blk 40s then there would be 63 F-16s that can fire the AIM-120 provided all of those serial production platforms exist and none have crashed.

So either 43 or 63 F-16s to fire the AIM-120 would be perfectly sufficient.


*Program* *Model* *Block* *Qty.* *Serials* *Delivered
Peace Vector I* F-16A Block 15 34 9301/9334 1982-1983
F-16B Block 15 8 9201/9208 1982-1985
*Peace Vector II* F-16C Block 32 34 9501/9534 1986-1988
F-16D Block 32 6 9401/9406 1986-1987
*Peace Vector III* F-16C Block 40 35 9901/9935 1991-1995
F-16D Block 40 12 9801/9812 1991-1993
*Peace Vector IV* F-16C Block 40 34 9951/9984 1994-1995
F-16D Block 40 12 9851/9862 1994-1995
*Peace Vector V* F-16C Block 40 21 9711/9731 1999-2000
*Peace Vector VI* F-16C Block 40 12 9732/9743 2001-2002
F-16D Block 40 12 9863/9874 2001-2002
*Peace Vector VII* F-16C Block 52 16 9751/9766 2012-2013
F-16D Block 52 4 9821/9824 2012-2013

Consider what Pakistan got with the MLU upgrade of the 10 Jordanian F-16s and the 26 new F-16blck 52s, if I'm not mistaken (and certainly feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), the MLU and new delivery was for 500 AIM-120s for a total batch of 36 aircraft only. Am I right?

https://www.defenseindustrydaily.co...es-upgrades-weapons-for-pakistans-f16s-02396/

So if I'm not mistaken, 500 AMRAAMs for 36 Pakistani jets would be ideal for the EAF but I do believe the inventory in the EAF has additional units that are fit for the upgrade than Pakistan (this is hardly a penis measuring contest my friend, just laying out facts for discussion points) so the option to provide more is probably available to the EAF. Even if they limit the count to 500 missiles but allowed 60 jets to be able to fire them, that's perfectly fine.

Heck the first batch of 24 Rafales came with only 150 MICAs total. Not sure they'll be adding any more with the 2nd batch of 12, but for 36 Rafales I would want at least 300 MICAs. So even with those birds we're short-handed.

Let's hope the Russian will shower us with R-77s and eventually the EAF adds the R-27EP and that's why the EAF really has no choice but to go Chinese mode in developing something even at the risk of pissing off whomever. They need to be a lot more aggressive about acquiring the decent level of A2A threat at any cost than they already have.



The SC said:


>



BTW, they just singed a contract with CZ to co-manufacture those in Egypt. Sounds like they're really happy with them and we should see more in circulation. Even the EVO is getting more common.



The SC said:


> They will hasten the AMRAAM delivery.. and Trump will fire anyone who said no before..



Trump just requested congress to pass the $1.3B aid package for fiscal year 2018 and huge news according to US embassy in Egypt that the Egyptian Military has signed the CISMOA in January of 2018! So why not pressure the US for that Viper upgrade on even just the 19 blk 52s for now?

@Frogman That would be a good way to slide in and if all goes well, add an additional 40 jets to the upgrade package the following year. There really is no reason now at all for the US to keep the missiles out of the EAF. 

Oh and Bright Star has been scheduled again for this summer which is wild that they're having it in consecutive years. Usually it's every 2 years at the earliest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> Consider what Pakistan got with the MLU upgrade of the 10 Jordanian F-16s and the 26 new F-16blck 52s, if I'm not mistaken (and certainly feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), the MLU and new delivery was for 500 AIM-120s for a total batch of 36 aircraft only. Am I right?


Pakistan ordered 60 MLUs. So the order of 500 AIM-120s was for our entire fleet of F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> That's actually a good point except they would probably fit them on a certain number of F-16s only because none of them are set up to fire the missile. They need software integration and probably in the older blk 32s that were upgraded to blk 40 would need hardware integration as well that was purposefully kept out of them.
> 
> This is the entire list that was delivered since 1982. They would probably only select the 20 blk 52s (there are actually 19 of them now since one of them crashed near the Libyan border) that were delivered in 2013 and maybe the 24 blck 40 that were delivered in 2000 for a total of 43. If they're in a good mood and add the previous 21 blk 40s then there would be 63 F-16s that can fire the AIM-120 provided all of those serial production platforms exist and none have crashed.
> 
> So either 43 or 63 F-16s to fire the AIM-120 would be perfectly sufficient.
> 
> 
> *Program* *Model* *Block* *Qty.* *Serials* *Delivered
> Peace Vector I* F-16A Block 15 34 9301/9334 1982-1983
> F-16B Block 15 8 9201/9208 1982-1985
> *Peace Vector II* F-16C Block 32 34 9501/9534 1986-1988
> F-16D Block 32 6 9401/9406 1986-1987
> *Peace Vector III* F-16C Block 40 35 9901/9935 1991-1995
> F-16D Block 40 12 9801/9812 1991-1993
> *Peace Vector IV* F-16C Block 40 34 9951/9984 1994-1995
> F-16D Block 40 12 9851/9862 1994-1995
> *Peace Vector V* F-16C Block 40 21 9711/9731 1999-2000
> *Peace Vector VI* F-16C Block 40 12 9732/9743 2001-2002
> F-16D Block 40 12 9863/9874 2001-2002
> *Peace Vector VII* F-16C Block 52 16 9751/9766 2012-2013
> F-16D Block 52 4 9821/9824 2012-2013
> 
> Consider what Pakistan got with the MLU upgrade of the 10 Jordanian F-16s and the 26 new F-16blck 52s, if I'm not mistaken (and certainly feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), the MLU and new delivery was for 500 AIM-120s for a total batch of 36 aircraft only. Am I right?
> 
> https://www.defenseindustrydaily.co...es-upgrades-weapons-for-pakistans-f16s-02396/
> 
> So if I'm not mistaken, 500 AMRAAMs for 36 Pakistani jets would be ideal for the EAF but I do believe the inventory in the EAF has additional units that are fit for the upgrade than Pakistan (this is hardly a penis measuring contest my friend, just laying out facts for discussion points) so the option to provide more is probably available to the EAF. Even if they limit the count to 500 missiles but allowed 60 jets to be able to fire them, that's perfectly fine.
> 
> Heck the first batch of 24 Rafales came with only 150 MICAs total. Not sure they'll be adding any more with the 2nd batch of 12, but for 36 Rafales I would want at least 300 MICAs. So even with those birds we're short-handed.
> 
> Let's hope the Russian will shower us with R-77s and eventually the EAF adds the R-27EP and that's why the EAF really has no choice but to go Chinese mode in developing something even at the risk of pissing off whomever. They need to be a lot more aggressive about acquiring the decent level of A2A threat at any cost than they already have.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, they just singed a contract with CZ to co-manufacture those in Egypt. Sounds like they're really happy with them and we should see more in circulation. Even the EVO is getting more common.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump just requested congress to pass the $1.3B aid package for fiscal year 2018 and huge news according to US embassy in Egypt that the Egyptian Military has signed the CISMOA in January of 2018! So why not pressure the US for that Viper upgrade on even just the 19 blk 52s for now?
> 
> @Frogman That would be a good way to slide in and if all goes well, add an additional 40 jets to the upgrade package the following year. There really is no reason now at all for the US to keep the missiles out of the EAF.
> 
> Oh and Bright Star has been scheduled again for this summer which is wild that they're having it in consecutive years. Usually it's every 2 years at the earliest.




Egypt just signed CISMOA, I don't know what to say whether to support such a decision made by our command.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976567878735618050

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, they just singed a contract with CZ to co-manufacture those in Egypt. Sounds like they're really happy with them and we should see more in circulation. Even the EVO is getting more common.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump just requested congress to pass the $1.3B aid package for fiscal year 2018 and huge news according to US embassy in Egypt that the Egyptian Military has signed the CISMOA in January of 2018! So why not pressure the US for that Viper upgrade on even just the 19 blk 52s for now?
> 
> @Frogman That would be a good way to slide in and if all goes well, add an additional 40 jets to the upgrade package the following year. There really is no reason now at all for the US to keep the missiles out of the EAF.
> 
> Oh and Bright Star has been scheduled again for this summer which is wild that they're having it in consecutive years. Usually it's every 2 years at the earliest.


I had this feeling since Sisi's visit to Washington that everything will be alright in due time.. and luckily it was not that long.. I still remember Sisi and Air-force chief talking about the viper upgrade and the whole weapon package..like it was yesterday.. I was just convinced by instinct and mostly by insight..
As for the CISMOA, I think its time came, and whatever has to be kept confidential has been secured.. and the US will only have access to what it provides.. not a big price versus a 100 or so Viper upgrades with their AESA radars, the most recent electronic suites and avionics and obviously the AMRAAM..(but then the Meteor was coming anyway.. still both are better than just one).. and this is only a start to the opening of the US Ali Baba cave for Egypt.. with all what that might entail..ToT, Joint Ventures, R&D and more..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> I had this feeling since the Sisi's visit to Washington that everything will be alright in due time.. and luckily it was not that long.. I still remember Sisi and Air-force chief talking about the viper upgrade and the whole weapon package..like it was yesterday.. I was just convinced by instinct and mostly by insight..
> As for the CISMOA, I think its time came, and whatever has to be kept confidential has been secured.. and the US will only have access to what it provides.. not a big price versus a 100 or so Viper upgrades with their AESA radars, the most recent electronic suites and avionics and obviously the AMRAAM..(but then the Meteor was coming anyway.. still both are better than just one).. and this is only a start to the opening of the US Ali Baba cave for Egypt.. with all what that might entail..ToT, Joint Ventures, R&D and more..



Is it gonna limit our capabilities or sovereignty or our ability to retaliate against isreal in a case of war, is it gonna harm our ability to respond or like regarding the Americans are they gonna know when we are going to conduct any operations?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> Is it gonna limit our capabilities or sovereignty or our ability to retaliate against isreal in a case of war, is it gonna harm our ability to respond or like regarding the Americans are they gonna know when we are going to conduct any operations?


That won't be the case.. The communication cooperation can have its own channels and shared data links.. and those can be shut or set on different frequencies in case of an imminent threat.. and this concerns only the US made weapons..There are other agreements that infringe on sovereignty but Egypt did not sign them..
The main ones are:

- CISMOA 
- BECA
- LSA


LSA refers to Logistics Support Agreement. This agreement would enable mutual exchange of logistics support, supplies and services (LSSS) between the defense forces of both countries


 BECA refers to Basic Exchange and Cooperation Agreement for Geo-spatial Cooperation. This agreement would facilitate exchange of geospatial information between India and United States for both military and civilian use. Advantages for India United States calls these agreements as “foundational” in terms of cooperation of defense or sensitive technologies. US argues that these would enable technology transfer, logistics and seamless communication between military systems of the two countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The culprit to all the jamming in Sinai that has extended into Israel. South African built mobile jamming stations built by GEW Technologies of which apparently the Egyptian military has bought dozens of these units. These are different from the stations that were effectively jamming Al Jazeera signals in 2013 lol. Those are on a whole other level.

The really interesting part is how heavily invested the armed forces are in EW and jamming with a host of different platforms. 








Harpcore_lover said:


> Egypt just signed CISMOA, I don't know what to say whether to support such a decision made by our command.



Only if the benefits outweigh the risks which should be the case.



SipahSalar said:


> Pakistan ordered 60 MLUs. So the order of 500 AIM-120s was for our entire fleet of F-16s.



Ah, ok. I thought the Falcon Star MLU package didn't include the AIM-120 weapons package and that was only with the order of the 36 the Blk 52's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kamil_baku

Harpcore_lover said:


> Is it gonna limit our capabilities or sovereignty or our ability to retaliate against isreal in a case of war, is it gonna harm our ability to respond or like regarding the Americans are they gonna know when we are going to conduct any operations?



There is source code, also friend and foe system. Without them Egyptian f16 cannot even shoot Israeli jets as it see them friendly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

So


The SC said:


> That won't be the case.. The communication cooperation can have its own channels and shared data links.. and those can be shut or set on different frequencies in case of an imminent threat.. and this concerns only the US made weapons..There are other agreements that infringe on sovereignty but Egypt did not sign them..
> The main ones are:
> 
> - CISMOA
> - BECA
> - LSA
> 
> 
> LSA refers to Logistics Support Agreement. This agreement would enable mutual exchange of logistics support, supplies and services (LSSS) between the defense forces of both countries
> 
> 
> BECA refers to Basic Exchange and Cooperation Agreement for Geo-spatial Cooperation. This agreement would facilitate exchange of geospatial information between India and United States for both military and civilian use. Advantages for India United States calls these agreements as “foundational” in terms of cooperation of defense or sensitive technologies. US argues that these would enable technology transfer, logistics and seamless communication between military systems of the two countries


 So it doesn't harm our sovereignty in any way?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977179524956901376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977179524956901376



This was from Sisi's visit to Malez military air base in Sinai.






















Here's a fun question for whomever can answer...what are the pilots with the white helmets?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> This was from Sisi's visit to Malez military air base in Sinai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fun question for whomever can answer...what are the pilots with the white helmets?


Mig pilots?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> Mig pilots?



I would think so too, especially the couple that have their oxygen masks hanging while others don't. And there are a couple fells with the dark visors on the outside of the helmets vs the other ones where the visors are encased in their slots. Is it possible that those two are F-7 pilots? Are they still flying them too? Ka-52s?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ptldM3

Gomig-21 said:


> This was from Sisi's visit to Malez military air base in Sinai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fun question for whomever can answer...what are the pilots with the white helmets?





Some of those white helmets are typical helicopter pilot helmets...others are older US helmets for fixed wing aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ptldM3 said:


> Some of those white helmets are typical helicopter pilot helmets...others are older US helmets for fixed wing aircraft.



I did notice one of them has the microphone attached which is most definitely a helicopter helmet. There have been reports that they've been using the Ka-52s for this operation in Sinai, so that could very well be them. 

And to your point about older helmets for fixed wing air craft is the reason I mentioned the F-7, or even the MiG-21 pilots wear them.



ptldM3 said:


> Some of those white helmets are typical helicopter pilot helmets...others are older US helmets for fixed wing aircraft.



Someone suggested these fellas that operate the systems in the E-2C Hawkeye, which actually makes the most sense TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> I would think so too, especially the couple that have their oxygen masks hanging while others don't. And there are a couple fells with the dark visors on the outside of the helmets vs the other ones where the visors are encased in their slots. Is it possible that those two are F-7 pilots? Are they still flying them too? Ka-52s?
> 
> Btw about CISMOA, you don't think it's a breach to our security or that it doesn't infringe our sovereignty or that it weakens our position regarding any future conflict with isreal?





Gomig-21 said:


> I did notice one of them has the microphone attached which is most definitely a helicopter helmet. There have been reports that they've been using the Ka-52s for this operation in Sinai, so that could very well be them.
> 
> And to your point about older helmets for fixed wing air craft is the reason I mentioned the F-7, or even the MiG-21 pilots wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone suggested these fellas that operate the systems in the E-2C Hawkeye, which actually makes the most sense TBH.




Btw you don't think CISMOA is gonna hit our sovereignty or military capabilities?


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> Btw you don't think CISMOA is gonna hit our sovereignty or military capabilities?



I will gladly give you my opinion a bit later, if you don't mind. I think it's a great discussion because there are quite a bit of misconceptions regarding the security factors of the deal.

It's nice to see one of the few F-16s that doesn't have orange swaths painted on it, which hopefully will be one of the things that will be rid of as a result of signing the memorandum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Harpcore_lover said:


> Btw you don't think CISMOA is gonna hit our sovereignty or military capabilities?



I'm not very familiar with the topic but I believe the reason it was not signed under Mubarak was that It would have made our F-16s identify Israeli F-16s as "Friendlies". Not sure if that reason still matters today with new threats emerging around us and ties with Israel getting much warmer than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamil_baku

Crocodile said:


> I'm not very familiar with the topic but I believe the reason it was not signed under Mubarak was that It would have made our F-16s identify Israeli F-16s as "Friendlies". Not sure if that reason still matters today with new threats emerging around us and ties with Israel getting much warmer than before.



You are controlling a country, you have to be ready for any kind of situation..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Crocodile said:


> I'm not very familiar with the topic but I believe the reason it was not signed under Mubarak was that It would have made our F-16s identify Israeli F-16s as "Friendlies". Not sure if that reason still matters today with new threats emerging around us and ties with Israel getting much warmer than before.





Gomig-21 said:


> I will gladly give you my opinion a bit later, if you don't mind. I think it's a great discussion because there are quite a bit of misconceptions regarding the security factors of the deal.
> 
> It's nice to see one of the few F-16s that doesn't have orange swaths painted on it, which hopefully will be one of the things that will be rid of as a result of signing the memorandum.



Please don't forget about that, I need that response

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Crocodile said:


> I'm not very familiar with the topic but I believe the reason it was not signed under Mubarak was that It would have made our F-16s identify Israeli F-16s as "Friendlies". Not sure if that reason still matters today with new threats emerging around us and ties with Israel getting much warmer than before.


Actually Egypt has its own IFF system..that was not the issue..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> Actually Egypt has its own IFF system..that was not the issue..


 what's the effect of signing the CISMOA on the army?


----------



## Ceylal

Harpcore_lover said:


> what's the effect of signing the CISMOA on the army?


It won’t affect the army, but it will the AirForce and the navy, if Egypt managed to get the latest of their aircraft and missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamil_baku

The SC said:


> Actually Egypt has its own IFF system..that was not the issue..



Can you show me that? 

You cannot simply attach them and be able to shoot Israel. You need approval of UsA and whole cockpit production to really br able to do it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamil_baku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977619809868201984
What do you think about this?


----------



## Crocodile

Kamil_baku said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977619809868201984
> What do you think about this?



Turkish news agency. Nothing to see here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Kamil_baku said:


> Can you show me that?
> 
> You cannot simply attach them and be able to shoot Israel. You need approval of UsA and whole cockpit production to really br able to do it..


Why should I? just do your search and you'll know for sure..it is an easy search..
What are you blabbering about?


----------



## Kamil_baku

The SC said:


> Why should I? just do your search and you'll know for sure..it is an easy search..
> What are you blabbering about?


You can keeping telling me many things, i will listen until i know things for sure... You simply cannot do it until you develop new cockpit like Turkey did with your own IFF and other sub systems. because novadays you can easily hide a code among millions of codes or keep backdoor to the system...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> Please don't forget about that, I need that response



Sorry for the delay, bro. I tagged you on this reply in SC's dedicated thread on the deal: 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egypt-signs-cismoa-agreement.549969/#post-10354943



Crocodile said:


> I'm not very familiar with the topic but I believe the reason it was not signed under Mubarak was that It would have made our F-16s identify Israeli F-16s as "Friendlies". Not sure if that reason still matters today with new threats emerging around us and ties with Israel getting much warmer than before.



Meya meya, IFF definitely had something to do with it but it was mostly the capability of the IFF system that is available in the F-16s. They don't have the true IFF sensing capabilities, as in if when the pilot submits an IFF request into the interrogator, it responds back with an specific identification of "friend or foe" and that was kept out of all the F-16s and especially the last batch of block 52s which even came with the sensors but not the software. So the IFF that is used by the EAF is a much simpler system which is not as accurate as the one that the F-16 has and is capable of operating which makes critical wartime decisions much more effective and in real time.



The SC said:


> Actually Egypt has its own IFF system..that was not the issue..



But not as optimal as the main IFF system that is in the F-16s, F/A-18s etc. that is used by almost all other F-16 operators. This would be a good thing to add now to the fleet should it get the Viper or any other upgrade. If so, you'll see all the other EAF F-16s with these sensors on the top of the noses, and not just the 19 blck 52s.









Kamil_baku said:


> What do you think about this?



Since the moderators (sadly and unfortunately) don't moderate things very well on this forum (as evidenced by the despicable insults and vicious trolling they allow to happen,) do us a favor and as @Crocodile said, there is nothing to see here and this doesn't apply to anything related to the Egyptian military which is what this thread is about, open another thread somewhere else if you want to pedal and push that Turkish anti-Egyptian rubbish. I'm sure you'll get plenty of support and endless Egypt-bashing from the usual suspects without any retribution whatsoever. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

@Gomig-21 @The SC We need to start some discussion on the new emerging threats around us and how to upgrade Egyptian military capabilities to deal with them, including recent military deals and the signing of the CISMOA. 

Now that the mad Sultan's campaign is in full swing, setting his sights on new cities in Iraq and Syria and who knows what else beyond them, we seriously need to up our game and prepare for a scenario where we may be forced into a showdown with a rogue NATO power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Crocodile said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC We need to start some discussion on the new emerging threats around us and how to upgrade Egyptian military capabilities to deal with them, including recent military deals and the signing of the CISMOA.
> 
> Now that the mad Sultan's campaign is in full swing, setting his sights on new cities in Iraq and Syria and who knows what else beyond them, we seriously need to up our game and prepare for a scenario where we may be forced into a showdown with a rogue NATO power.


That is a legitimate request.. but I don't think "Sultan" will go beyond that.. and we understand that he has a huge problem with Kurds at home and in the neighboring countries.. so just sit and watch..Iraq might be more difficult to deal with.. but Kurds are still looking for trouble there..
Sultan is not the only one.. I am more concerned with the Usraeli "remainder" to all middle eastern countries of its bombing of the Syrian alleged Nuclear reactor.. We know that the UAE has started, Egypt, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and also Sudan are going to build civilian nuclear reactors.. one Egyptian expert analyst said on RT, that it was Egypt that was targeted by the Usraeli "remainder".. but I personally believe it might be Sudan or anyone else..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

The SC said:


> Sultan is not the only one.. I am more concerned with the Usraeli "remainder" to all middle eastern countries of its bombing of the Syrian alleged Nuclear reactor.. We know that the UAE has started, Egypt, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and also Sudan are going to build civilian nuclear reactors.. one Egyptian expert analyst said on RT, that it was Egypt that was targeted by the Usraeli "remainder".. but I personally believe it might be Sudan or anyone else..



I am not so sure about that. If they were intending to send a threat to us specifically, which would be a priority to them? A nuclear power plant that is 100% for peaceful purposes and isn't even built yet? Or the military arsenal operating on their very doorstep with airfields and command centers being established in the heart of Sinai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamil_baku

The SC said:


> That is a legitimate request.. but I don't think "Sultan" will go beyond that.. ad we understand that he has a huge problem with Kurds at home and in the neighboring countries.. so just sit and watch..Iraq might be more difficult to deal with.. but Kurds are still looking for trouble there..
> Sultan is not the only one.. I am more concerned with the Usraeli "remainder" to all middle eastern countries of its bombing of the Syrian alleged Nuclear reactor.. We know that the UAE has started, Egypt, Jordan, Saudi Arabia and also Sudan are going to build civilian nuclear reactors.. one Egyptian expert analyst said on RT, that it was Egypt that was targeted by the Usraeli "remainder".. but I personally believe it might be Sudan or anyone else..



Do you really believe that you can stop Turkey?
First get long range air to air missile.. 
You have huge problem without Saudi funds as what happened to morsi without their support.
You could take a lot of technology transfer by being friendly with Turkey. You choosed to be on the other side of history and will pay for advemture. You only luck is Turks look at Egyptians as Turks, thats why they dont go to hard yet. But revenge will happen in a soft way..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC We need to start some discussion on the new emerging threats around us and how to upgrade Egyptian military capabilities to deal with them, including recent military deals and the signing of the CISMOA.
> 
> Now that the mad Sultan's campaign is in full swing, setting his sights on new cities in Iraq and Syria and who knows what else beyond them, we seriously need to up our game and prepare for a scenario where we may be forced into a showdown with a rogue NATO power.



lol, "a rogue NATO power." Well played ya basha.  That's a perfect description. Only problem is we are outnumbered by their representatives who with the exception of a few decent ones, have the posting mentality of a bull in a China shop. And they get away with it because they have unsolicited support from the forum nation members in general. It'll be a bloodbath of insults, chest thumping nationalism of the most brutal kind and would quickly tank from a civilized discussion into a filthy mud pit fight. Not exactly what I inspire to participate in bsara7a. 



Crocodile said:


> I am not so sure about that. If they were intending to send a threat to us specifically, which would be a priority to them? A nuclear power plant that is 100% for peaceful purposes and isn't even built yet? Or the military arsenal operating on their very doorstep with airfields and command centers being established in the heart of Sinai?



I would tend to agree with you on this meya meya. I'm waiting to see if there will be any pressure coming from the Israelis once the results of the operations are clear and things mellow out to a certain extent that they might come out full force with a push-back to the old status or the 3 zones demarcation. That could very well happen but I think it will only be diplomatic pressure. I don't think they want to start a fight like they used to. Things are much different now.

I would think hitting the new nuclear reactor in Egypt, a signatory of the NTP and a customer of civilian nuclear energy is a completely different story than hitting the camel shack in Syria.

Let's say by the wildest stretch of their imagination that they even thought of attempting such a silly thing, we would hope they remembered how many of their aircraft were falling like flies in 1973, and Egypt ADS is on a completely different level these days. The other thing would be how well prepared is the ADS to face ballistic missiles. This is why the S-300 needs to be supplemented big-time. We have so many more vital targets in our country than they do, which does put us at a disadvantage for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Crocodile said:


> I am not so sure about that. If they were intending to send a threat to us specifically, which would be a priority to them? A nuclear power plant that is 100% for peaceful purposes and isn't even built yet? Or the military arsenal operating on their very doorstep with airfields and command centers being established in the heart of Sinai?


Read a "remainder": to all enemy middle eastern countries.. this is according to their own news.. and Someone jumped on that and talked about Egypt..

Add this news:

Israel's Ramon Airport became ready for operation in Eilat

This one won't pose a threat to Egypt but directly to Saudi Arabia.. Jordan and Sudan mainly.. considering that the last attack on the latter came from there..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, "a rogue NATO power." Well played ya basha.  That's a perfect description. Only problem is we are outnumbered by their representatives who with the exception of a few decent ones, have the posting mentality of a bull in a China shop. And they get away with it because they have unsolicited support from the forum nation members in general. It'll be a bloodbath of insults, chest thumping nationalism of the most brutal kind and would quickly tank from a civilized discussion into a filthy mud pit fight. Not exactly what I inspire to participate in bsara7a.
> 
> 
> 
> I would tend to agree with you on this meya meya. I'm waiting to see if there will be any pressure coming from the Israelis once the results of the operations are clear and things mellow out to a certain extent that they might come out full force with a push-back to the old status or the 3 zones demarcation. That could very well happen but I think it will only be diplomatic pressure. I don't think they want to start a fight like they used to. Things are much different now.
> 
> I would think hitting the new nuclear reactor in Egypt, a signatory of the NTP and a customer of civilian nuclear energy is a completely different story than hitting the camel shack in Syria.
> 
> Let's say by the wildest stretch of their imagination that they even thought of attempting such a silly thing, we would hope they remembered how many of their aircraft were falling like flies in 1973, and Egypt ADS is on a completely different level these days. The other thing would be how well prepared is the ADS to face ballistic missiles. This is why the S-300 needs to be supplemented big-time. We have so many more vital targets in our country than they do, which does put us at a disadvantage for sure.


I am pretty sure the S-400 will come with the Dabaa reactors.. one should also think that they will be operated by Russians in the beginning.. And there is a chance to get the Patriot now.. and/or more S-300 systems for other important sites.. So all one can see is a wet Usreali dream..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> Egypt will not be given the S300,400 or the Patriot...Israel will not sign for it...The Russian are not that Creasy, and the US won’t be in any hurry upset their Tel Aviv hemorrhoids.



We already have 4 batteries of s-300vm 
Man you so like hateful lol.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> Not the same..these.are basic, Israel didn’t bark..that should tell and gave you an idea...of their potency .
> Why hateful? Because I didn’t cheer like every pdf on every bullet Egypt gets...I’ll cheer , if it does give you a big leap in keeping your country safe...sadly that is not the case...what they give you is just for show and tell...just the way they do the Sauds..


We are not like the Saudis lol, Russians won't get touched by the pressure cause they want shit from us lol, they want a strategic ally else than nadjar



Harpcore_lover said:


> We are not like the Saudis lol, Russians won't get touched by the pressure cause they want shit from us lol, they want a strategic ally else than bashar/QUOTE]


----------



## MICA

My work

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Ceylal said:


> Who is Nedjar?


Bashar* typo my bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Harpcore_lover said:


> Bashar* typo my bad.


Syria will have them, she is allied with Russia..Syria didn’t furnish MiG 23’s and Sams Systems to the USA, Egypt did...Russians are not born idiots..
Bashar didn’t kill his countrymen to stay in power , like Sissi did...


----------



## Mhmoud

Ceylal said:


> Bashar didn’t kill his countrymen to stay in power


I used to think that you weren't deranged, just racist and angry. Or maybe just a troll.
Turns out everybody else was right.
Yes. Bashar killed half a million to stay in power. Sissi, although I do admit that he has killed many, is nothing in comparison to Bashar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Mhmoud said:


> I used to think that you weren't deranged, just racist and angry. Or maybe just a troll.
> Turns out everybody else was right.
> Yes. Bashar killed half a million to stay in power. Sissi, although I do admit that he has killed many, is nothing in comparison to Bashar.


This is god damn offf topic, but may I ask you, who can destroy and dismantle ISIS, Nusra, Ahrar-faligh-al sham, Jeysh Ul Islam, terror groups that are receiving money, equipment, chemical weapons etc from Sauds, Americans, Emiratis? What should Assad do in this situation? If he spares those terror groups, then he is a real traitor to Syria, Afghanizing Syria is what you wants, but thanks, no thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

mohammad45 said:


> This is god damn offf topic, but may I ask you, who can destroy and dismantle ISIS, Nusra, Ahrar-faligh-al sham, Jeysh Ul Islam, terror groups that are receiving money, equipment, chemical weapons etc from Sauds, Americans, Emiratis? What should Assad do in this situation? If he spares those terror groups, then he is a real traitor to Syria, Afghanizing Syria is what you wants, but thanks, no thanks.


Firstly, he let ISIS eat up Rebel areas, and even transferred their surrounded parts to rebel-held areas, as he did last month. The ISIS itself sold him oil, and it had a mutual truce with Assad, that they both go after the Opposition. Did Russia, ISIS, the Kurds and Assad all attack the Rebels in Aleppo coincidentally? I think not.
About the Jabhatul Nusra, it split from AQ ages ago, then was disbanded. Its constituent groups are a lot better behaved.
The "Western-supported rebels" you are talking about are the Kurds, which betrayed the Opposition, and are unspoken allies of Assad, as seen in their supply lines to Afrin going through Regime held areas.
If Assad had the support of the people, then he would not bomb them only and then advance. He would send troops to clear out supposed terrorists. And also, the fact that he used chemical weapons (proven, don't deny this) shows that his end game is to keep his control over Syria.
Now tell me, what started the revolution? What made millions of Syrians go outside and protest their situation? Who ordered the SAA to shoot these crowds? Why are Syrians poor in the first place, if the Assad family was so good?

Perhaps I shouldn't feed the troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

Mhmoud said:


> Firstly, he let ISIS eat up Rebel areas, and even transferred their surrounded parts to rebel-held areas, as he did last month.


Wrong, rebels welcomed ISIS as their promised brothers to save them from Alawite kuffar, Ahah, now they are sucking their own made wounds
.


Mhmoud said:


> The ISIS itself sold him oil, and it had a mutual truce with Assad, that they both go after the Opposition


ISIS sold its oil to Israel through Turkish companies. Don't you see the Turkish knife in Syrian back? A simple research would take you to the truth. Turkish people are mostly anti imperialist, no blame on them, Erdogan threw shit towards fan.


Mhmoud said:


> The "Western-supported rebels" you are talking about are the Kurds, which betrayed the Opposition, and are unspoken allies of Assad, as seen in their supply lines to Afrin going through Regime held areas.


Kurds have no choice but comply with Syrian territorial integrity. USA stabbed both turkey and kurds at the same time. Now kurds are returning to Syria, thanks to erdogans invasion.


Mhmoud said:


> If Assad had the support of the people, then he would not bomb them only and then advance. He would send troops to clear out supposed terrorists. And also, the fact that he used chemical weapons (proven, don't deny this) shows that his end game is to keep his control over Syria.


Chemical weapons were used by terror groups. How dare you to accuse Syrian army of poisoning own nation? You look like that Saudi troll more than ever. Repeating his garbage, sharif al marghuz. Doesn't matter, as usual an other Arab is blinded by his lies. Please tell him not to bomb the shit out of Libyan infrastructures. However he would justify it by other means and you would say it's okay. Isn't it?

Or perhaps you need to at least put a distance among yourself and terror groups in Syria. Many foreign hands are in Syrian mess, fact is that saudis armed terror groups and abused the Syrian opposition groups. Although oppositions are in agreement with central elected government. Assad was chosen by majority of Syrians to fight against terror. The only hope of Syrians I mean, not to get raped by American soldiers and NATO forces.


----------



## Ceylal

Mhmoud said:


> I used to think that you weren't deranged, just racist and angry. Or maybe just a troll.
> Turns out everybody else was right.
> Yes. Bashar killed half a million to stay in power. Sissi, although I do admit that he has killed many, is nothing in comparison to Bashar.


you are the few remaing sorry Lybians that Kaddafy missed...


----------



## Gomig-21

EGYPTIAN MEN! 

Navy SOF Barretta ARX-160 fitted with a COMP M-3 sight.






Some of the critical towers have been manned by these SOFs near Sheikh Zweid City and Rafah City, the hotspots.






Navy SOF MEN.






FrogMEN.






Navy SOF in infantryMEN patrols riding the M60 tracks.






And sticking with the tracks. Not necessarily only the threat of IEDs can be around but you also have the prospect of the enemy from the 60's and early 70's that might've left some buried mines. We still have that problem in El Alamein from all the fighting in WWII.

Even though part of the complete Camp David withdrawal, they were responsible for removing all the mines they left behind. I remember that part very well because I always questioned why they wanted 5 damn years the GTFO when supposedly it took them 6 days to take it? lol. It shouldn't have taken more than 6 months, not even a year to take down all their crap and remove all their booby-traps and leave! 5 years it took. Talk about milking the cow dry. But I don't think we've heard of any Israeli mines left over so at least they cleaned their crap well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Ceylal said:


> Deployed without ammo..?
> No wonder ISIS is having a field day...
> If I was at your place, I will be embarrassed to post pictures like that ..have some pity for your soldiers...


I implore you to please stop crapping on this forum. If you want to do something more productive, there is the now-defunct Algerian forces forum for you to revive.
@waz


----------



## waz

@Ceylal 

If you are not posting picture or information regarding the armed forces of Egypt, please do not post off-topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile

Mhmoud said:


> I implore you to please stop crapping on this forum. If you want to do something more productive, there is the now-defunct Algerian forces forum for you to revive.
> @waz



I see you've met ceylal. Our resident Algerian troll. Pay him no mind, he's mostly harmless. Just make sure you don't feed him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

waz said:


> @Ceylal
> 
> If you are not posting picture or information regarding the armed forces of Egypt, please do not post off-topic.


It is just a comment @waz ...I would have preferred that an Egyptian PDF objected to my comment than a Lybian..but what is the use of participating in a forum if nobody can comment..?.The Algerian thread is open to all...
The difference is that the dz thread is based on existing reality...but a few things that the Austrian false flagger published..Which I would like to have them removed..



Crocodile said:


> I see you've met ceylal. Our resident Algerian troll. Pay him no mind, he's mostly harmless. Just make sure you don't feed him.


Of course, shall I say, Seif El Arab...You now about trolling..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


>





The SC said:


>



Hey there bud long time no see you need to post more on Facebook btw since alot of people been questioning and btw I texted y'all on Facebook twice cause I can't comment oo that page on Facebook


----------



## Gomig-21

@Zarvan @SipahSalar @DESERT FIGHTER

General Sedqi Subhi, Commander-in-chief of the armed forces, Minister of Defense and military production, meets the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces, Zubair Mahmood Hayat.  He is quite the large man.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979334496834215936
Egyptian Army and Navy Special Operations Forces with their foreign counterparts during Ex Gulf Shield 1.









































@Hamilcar Egyptian Special Ops & US M4 and a good look at their helmet with eyepiece.






Someone said this was an EGY military personnel with an AK-103. Rifle yes but can't confirm if it's an Egyptian soldier. Anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> @Zarvan @SipahSalar @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> General Sedqi Subhi, Commander-in-chief of the armed forces, Minister of Defense and military production, meets the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces, Zubair Mahmood Hayat.  He is quite the large man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979334496834215936
> Egyptian Army and Navy Special Operations Forces with their foreign counterparts during Ex Gulf Shield 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hamilcar Egyptian Special Ops & US M4 and a good look at their helmet with eyepiece.


Gen Bajwa is also a tall guy




















—-

P.S; In pics I think I can see a Pak SSG guy as well... Woodland BDUs.



Gomig-21 said:


> @Zarvan @SipahSalar @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> General Sedqi Subhi, Commander-in-chief of the armed forces, Minister of Defense and military production, meets the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces, Zubair Mahmood Hayat.  He is quite the large man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979334496834215936
> Egyptian Army and Navy Special Operations Forces with their foreign counterparts during Ex Gulf Shield 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hamilcar Egyptian Special Ops & US M4 and a good look at their helmet with eyepiece.


Also please share more Gulf Shield pics.. this time PAF is participating with 6 JFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Gen Bajwa is also a tall guy



Did I get the name right?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> @Zarvan @SipahSalar @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> General Sedqi Subhi, Commander-in-chief of the armed forces, Minister of Defense and military production, meets the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces, Zubair Mahmood Hayat.  He is quite the large man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979334496834215936
> Egyptian Army and Navy Special Operations Forces with their foreign counterparts during Ex Gulf Shield 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hamilcar Egyptian Special Ops & US M4 and a good look at their helmet with eyepiece.


P.S; is the visit just another meet n greet or something on hand.. perhaps a joint exercise.. it’s been along time since Bright Star drills.



Gomig-21 said:


> Did I get the name right?


The Joint Chiefs? Yeah Gen Zubair Hayat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> P.S; is the visit just another meet n greet or something on hand.. perhaps a joint exercise.. it’s been along time since Bright Star drills.
> 
> The Joint Chiefs? Yeah Gen Zubair Hayat.



Ok, wasn't sure if I got the name right. Looks like they're trying to start a new effort to increase military cooperation between both countries with common interests like anti-terrorism efforts and regional security etc. It's great because this is really a long time coming, now, like you said, and Bright Star 2018 is scheduled for this summer so hopefully Pakistan will participate and it would be great to see the Egyptian Armed Forces travel to Pakistan as well. There is so much these two armies can do together it's ridiculous they haven't done more till now.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Also please share more Gulf Shield pics.. this time PAF is participating with 6 JFs.



I'm keeping an eye open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> P.S; is the visit just another meet n greet or something on hand.. perhaps a joint exercise.. it’s been along time since Bright Star drills.
> 
> 
> The Joint Chiefs? Yeah Gen Zubair Hayat.















Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, wasn't sure if I got the name right. Looks like they're trying to start a new effort to increase military cooperation between both countries with common interests like anti-terrorism efforts and regional security etc. It's great because this is really a long time coming, now, like you said, and Bright Star 2018 is scheduled for this summer so hopefully Pakistan will participate and it would be great to see the Egyptian Armed Forces travel to Pakistan as well. There is so much these two armies can do together it's ridiculous they haven't done more till now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping an eye open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamilcar

Gomig-21 said:


> @Zarvan @SipahSalar @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> General Sedqi Subhi, Commander-in-chief of the armed forces, Minister of Defense and military production, meets the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces, Zubair Mahmood Hayat.  He is quite the large man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979334496834215936
> Egyptian Army and Navy Special Operations Forces with their foreign counterparts during Ex Gulf Shield 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hamilcar Egyptian Special Ops & US M4 and a good look at their helmet with eyepiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said this was an EGY military personnel with an AK-103. Rifle yes but can't confirm if it's an Egyptian soldier. Anyone?




now that is more like what the Saika should always have!
any idea though if it's going to be a standard equipment or only for certain task forces?
so far I think your naval special ops are the best equipped if I'm not mistaken then the paratroopers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Gomig-21 said:


> @Zarvan @SipahSalar @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> General Sedqi Subhi, Commander-in-chief of the armed forces, Minister of Defense and military production, meets the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces, Zubair Mahmood Hayat.  He is quite the large man.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979334496834215936


can you plz post the summary
BTW he also had a meeting with President Elsisi during this visit




https://www.ispr.gov.pk/press-release-detail.php?id=4662

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HRK said:


> can you plz post the summary
> BTW he also had a meeting with President Elsisi during this visit



Sure. So the narrator basically says the Commander-in-chief of the Egyptian armed forces and minister of defense and military production, Sedki Sobhi meets the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces, General Zubair Hayat and his party as they are visiting Egypt at the moment and they were greeted with an official reception while the army band played the national anthems of both respective nations followed by a meeting to discuss the general concerns of the region as well as the progress concerning the fight against terrorism and addressed security concerns for the region. They also discussed joint military efforts and exchanges of experiences between both nations. Also discussed by the Egyptian commander in chief during the meeting were ways to improve cooperation and relations between the two nations in order to further efforts in improving joint strategic interest in the military field. Then he goes on to mention some of the other individuals who were attending including the Pakistan ambassador to Egypt. Good stuff.
Maybe we'll see some joint military exercises in the near future.



Hamilcar said:


> now that is more like what the Saika should always have!
> any idea though if it's going to be a standard equipment or only for certain task forces?
> so far I think your naval special ops are the best equipped if I'm not mistaken then the paratroopers.



No they won't be standard issue, only certain guys carry them. Most of them are issued Maadi Misrs from what I can tell and then you'll see a mish mash of all kinds of other styles from SIG 552s to SIG-516s and ARX-160s etc.

You're right about the navy special ops. Paratroopers seems to have decent setups. Speaking of M4s;






Here's a not so common AK-103.






And BTW, how interesting is this rifle that the first fellow is using. I've never seen that before. That barrel is unusually long with what appears to be a fixed forward grip. Could be a DDM4 (Daniel Defense M4.)






F-16 lineup at Gulf Shield 1 in Saudiya. UAE, Bahrain, Egyptian and I think the desert camo one next to the Egyptian one I think is a Moroccan F-16, although the vertical stabilizers don't have the top plank. Can't imagine it being an Kuwaiti F/A-18? Didn't think they were painted that way. @The SC any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Sure. So the narrator basically says the Commander-in-chief of the Egyptian armed forces and minister of defense and military production, Sedki Sobhi meets the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff of the Pakistan Armed Forces, General Zubair Hayat and his party as they are visiting Egypt at the moment and they were greeted with an official reception while the army band played the national anthems of both respective nations followed by a meeting to discuss the general concerns of the region as well as the progress concerning the fight against terrorism and addressed security concerns for the region. They also discussed joint military efforts and exchanges of experiences between both nations. Also discussed by the Egyptian commander in chief during the meeting were ways to improve cooperation and relations between the two nations in order to further efforts in improving joint strategic interest in the military field. Then he goes on to mention some of the other individuals who were attending including the Pakistan ambassador to Egypt. Good stuff.
> Maybe we'll see some joint military exercises in the near future.


Something's cooking.. one can hear the noise/sound.. but he can't see inside..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Someone said this was an EGY military personnel with an AK-103. Rifle yes but can't confirm if it's an Egyptian soldier. Anyone?



No, it isn't.



Hamilcar said:


> now that is more like what the Saika should always have!
> any idea though if it's going to be a standard equipment or only for certain task forces?
> so far I think your naval special ops are the best equipped if I'm not mistaken then the paratroopers.



Only a small amount of Thunderbolt troopers are equipped like this. Either Special Forces or Battalions like the 103rd which are deployed in Sinai. Either way this is still incredibly poor. 

Navy Special Operations are close to what is required but still fall short. The Paras are a complete shambles outside of the Special Operations Battalions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The rafale with no missile , concerning stuff for eGYPTIAn airforce


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> No, it isn't.



You're back in the homeland?



Frogman said:


> Either way this is still incredibly poor.



"Incredibly poor?" I think you're a bit too harsh, buddy. Criticism is certainly warranted but to say it's incredibly poor is going overboard, with all due respect. Maybe you can elaborate?








Frogman said:


> The Paras are a complete shambles outside of the Special Operations Battalions.



Complete shambles is also a bit extreme there, bud. 



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The rafale with no missile , concerning stuff for eGYPTIAn airforce



What do you mean "no missile?" Are you talking about the SCALP cruise missiles? The report by SIPRI claims that 30 out of the 50 ordered have in fact been delivered and that the additional order that was made with the option for the additional 12 Rafales is what was blocked, but not everyone believes that's the case probably the whole order was blocked. Still, it should be resolved one way or the other.

EAF F-16's and crew in Saudi Arabia during Gulf Shield 1. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/980061330701979649


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> You're back in the homeland?







Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe you can elaborate?



Where do I start. Even the best equipped Special Forces operator in the Egyptian military is less well equipped than a line infantryman in the West. 




Gomig-21 said:


> Complete shambles is also a bit extreme there, bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Where do I start. Even the best equipped Special Forces operator in the Egyptian military is less well equipped than a line infantryman in the West.



Oh com'on. You can do better than that. Here's the thing: there's a HUGE misconception about the Sa'aka's role. Their tagged as a SOF branch of the military that is fighting in this new, post-Iraq/Afghanistan COIN-style warfare when they aren't anything of the sort. They're actually a type of unit that is in between SOF and regular infantry, that's it! Their role is based on that unit's successes in 1973 in what is conventional warfare in wide open Egyptian landscape. Their training is (or at least used to be back in my day) absolutely brutal and another reason why you see nothing but very physically fit fellas. But because of that misconception, people tend to think that they need to look like this!







Or like this:






Maybe this would be cool!






They don't have to be like the west, they have their own terrain and environment and threats and especially their own support. They need to do what's right for them and they don't need to be stacked when it's photo op time. Almost 99% of the time they're operating with a substantial logistical support and not dropped off by helo in some remote spot away from everything for days and days even though penetrating behind enemy lines is one of their tasks, they have their gear for those missions if you look at the pic and the big backpack each one of them has for their gear when it's mission time. I think the problem is we don't see them with their vest that's wrapped with all sorts of pouches that include medical kits, scissors, mags and canteens etc. I don't think they necessarily don't have those.






When it's time to get down and dirty, they're suited for their role. which is really not SF.































That pic of the paras you posted is more of a disciplinary thing. One of them had his vest on and the others didn't bother putting it on lol. Kinda like this with the Sa'aka.






So you would like to see all the paras kitted out like these guys anytime a photo of them is taken?






Remember this?



Frogman said:


> Alnahar Exclusive with the Egyptian Paratroopers showing a portion of their capabilities and training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My impressions here on Twitter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853397068693602304
> 
> My Twitter: https://twitter.com/EgyGreenfly?lang=en



Thunderbolts are not special forces as everyone knows the term and while I think they definitely need better kits and understanding their disciplinarian role a bit better is a must, but I don't think they need to mimic any other western force just to look like them or for people to think that they're on the right track. They need to do what's right for them working in the environment, landscape and threats to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> They're actually a type of unit that is in between SOF and regular infantry, that's it!



They're used more as "elite" infantry. I've never said otherwise. 



Gomig-21 said:


> But because of that misconception, people tend to think that they need to look like this!



Even regular infantry are starting to look like that in certain areas. I'm just a tad disappointed you think I would be criticising based off of looks rather than an actual knowledge of what is missing. 




Gomig-21 said:


> think the problem is we don't see them with their vest that's wrapped with all sorts of pouches that include medical kits, scissors, mags and canteens etc. I don't think they necessarily don't have those.



What you see is all you're getting I'm afraid. 

Medical kits and combat first aid are not issued or taught. First responders are civilian medics. 



Gomig-21 said:


> That pic of the paras you posted is more of a disciplinary thing. One of them had his vest on and the others didn't bother putting it on lol. Kinda like this with the Sa'aka.



Not sure how you would get away with not wearing all your kit during an inspection. 



Gomig-21 said:


> So you would like to see all the paras kitted out like these guys anytime a photo of them is taken?



No. I still think that's very poor. 



Gomig-21 said:


> but I don't think they need to mimic any other western force just to look like them or for people to think that they're on the right track.



Even by their needs they're not. 

You have to take into account that the majority of the pictures here are not representative of the entire force either. What we see is the units based at Inshas or in the Sinai. Thunderbolt units elsewhere are still running around in 1960s tin hats and egg splatter webbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> The rafale with no missile , concerning stuff for eGYPTIAn airforce
















Better ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Globalwarrior

Isn’t Egypt concerned about overthrowing an elected government ? The last one. 
I also disagreed with their myopia.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh com'on. You can do better than that. Here's the thing: there's a HUGE misconception about the Sa'aka's role. Their tagged as a SOF branch of the military that is fighting in this new, post-Iraq/Afghanistan COIN-style warfare when they aren't anything of the sort. They're actually a type of unit that is in between SOF and regular infantry, that's it! Their role is based on that unit's successes in 1973 in what is conventional warfare in wide open Egyptian landscape. Their training is (or at least used to be back in my day) absolutely brutal and another reason why you see nothing but very physically fit fellas. But because of that misconception, people tend to think that they need to look like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this would be cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to be like the west, they have their own terrain and environment and threats and especially their own support. They need to do what's right for them and they don't need to be stacked when it's photo op time. Almost 99% of the time they're operating with a substantial logistical support and not dropped off by helo in some remote spot away from everything for days and days even though penetrating behind enemy lines is one of their tasks, they have their gear for those missions if you look at the pic and the big backpack each one of them has for their gear when it's mission time. I think the problem is we don't see them with their vest that's wrapped with all sorts of pouches that include medical kits, scissors, mags and canteens etc. I don't think they necessarily don't have those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's time to get down and dirty, they're suited for their role. which is really not SF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic of the paras you posted is more of a disciplinary thing. One of them had his vest on and the others didn't bother putting it on lol. Kinda like this with the Sa'aka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would like to see all the paras kitted out like these guys anytime a photo of them is taken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbolts are not special forces as everyone knows the term and while I think they definitely need better kits and understanding their disciplinarian role a bit better is a must, but I don't think they need to mimic any other western force just to look like them or for people to think that they're on the right track. They need to do what's right for them working in the environment, landscape and threats to Egypt.


They are called Shock troops.. first and last on the battlefield..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

I think that the situation with the under equipment of the Egyptian forces will eventually find its own solution. I would like to see an end to the AK's dominance, and the local manufacture of the CZ was a great start. What @Frogman implied about the well-equipped being only the creme de la creme is also true. I think that it is time to start up ye ole Egyptian Military-Industrial complex again, even as ventures owned by the Army, if that suffices, and start putting the old stuff in storage, for use only in catastrophic situations.

In a time of a low-scale war, Egypt's army might just get by rationing the armour and rotating it, but at times of total war, stuff like this is going to be critical.

The T-90 is a good start towards being able to make your own stuff. Russians aren't as strict as Americans in things like modification and experimentation of their equipment, but America will pursue you to the corners of the Earth if you broke a contractual treaty. So a T-90 production line can bring some benefits to the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

You have an impressive Army and you have also bloodied Israeli nose in a war. Please also help Palestinians in Gaza. They need help. Not blockade. This might be off topic. But no one speaks for Palestine. It seems most important and resourceful Arab countries either have forgotten or dont speak for them out of expediency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

airmarshal said:


> You have an impressive Army and you have also bloodied Israeli nose in a war. Please also help Palestinians in Gaza. They need help. Not blockade. This might be off topic. But no one speaks for Palestine. It seems most important and resourceful Arab countries either have forgotten or dont speak for them out of expediency.


Firstly, unfortunately, there is a difference between the leadership and the people in almost all Arab countries. Also, it is worth remembering that no country, not even Russia, would let Egypt win a war against Israel. Let alone liberating Palestine. This is why I'm all in for pan-Arabism.

Egypt does have its ways though. Like the way it crippled Israel in 1973 and how its diplomacy with America managed to solve the Suez crisis. Since we know little, then I would say that Egypt alone can handle an Israeli invasion easily, but to enforce Palestine will need more than that.

United we stand, divided we fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The Arrowhead system will be installed on the Egyptian Apache AH-64

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> They're used more as "elite" infantry. I've never said otherwise.



I'm just making sure that those outsiders (not you) whom are reading this and don't know any better can understand that they're not special forces by the true definition of the term as most people understand it.
"Elite infantry" is a much better term, hence people need to look at them and their equipment in that scope.



Frogman said:


> Even regular infantry are starting to look like that in certain areas. I'm just a tad disappointed you think I would be criticising based off of looks rather than an actual knowledge of what is missing.



Don't be disappointed, we're having a discussion and many reading this don't know you or me from a can of paint and this is not personal on any level. The reference was to some people who have that common misconception of what Sa'aka is.

As to regular infantry whom are starting to look like that, who cares? That's my point. They shouldn't be influenced by what others do down to a T. They need to take the basic concept of soldiering at that level and customize it to their specific needs, not be like what other infantries or elite units do or are. The outside critics can eat it.

There was this one guy on Twitter who picked out a pic from one of the soldiers from the interior ministry and the only thing he could say was "this guy's holster is way too low, but then again that's what you see in that part of the world" and I almost blew a gasket at that shlep. I felt like telling him "you horse's ***, did you ever consider those things tend to slide down?" And just because it wasn't tied up against his crotch lol, it was hardly too low and perfectly reachable. He might as well ragged on anyone who's knee pads settled. Point is, no matter how well things are, there will always be the detractors whom are just haters and will always find the negative. They also ragged on his vest because it said police in Indonesian "POLICI" lol. Big effing deal! He has a vest on, right? Would this jackass have been ok if it said POLICE in English? So that would've been better in Egypt because the E at the end makes it or breaks it? lol. 



Frogman said:


> Medical kits and combat first aid are not issued or taught. First responders are civilian medics.



Most infantry are not taught combat aid to an extent of a medic corp. They learn the basics of shock trauma control and controlling bleeding and stabilizing and leave the rest to the medic corps and evac. They've been taught basic medic since the early 80's with Americans and their main issue is not having a dedicated medic corp. That's their main problem.

They've been using Chinooks for medical evacuation, it just doesn't have the red cross or crescent on it. But I've seen the AW-139 look like as an occasional evac platform but what they don't have is a dedicated medic corps and dedicated evac.

But maybe things are changing since we're seeing more of this lately. It's a start.













Frogman said:


> Even by their needs they're not.



You still haven't told us how they should be equipped in your opinion. You should give us an example since you said that equipment on the Thunderbolt soldier was "extremely poor" yet you never said why or gave an example of what you think it should be. I personally think that was an exaggeration ma bro, no offense.

BTW, the reference was mostly to the M4 I was pointing out to our Tunisian friend. The fact that he had the eyepiece on his helmet to me, is actually not even needed in his case. 



Frogman said:


> You have to take into account that the majority of the pictures here are not representative of the entire force either. What we see is the units based at Inshas or in the Sinai. Thunderbolt units elsewhere are still running around in 1960s tin hats and egg splatter webbing.



I know that. I'm not advocating that things are just peachy, ma bro. They have MAJOR problems. But what you mentioned is definitely something that comes from the top. The system is cut off at some point as it trickles down. IMO their biggest problem (among others) is disciplinarian which starts from the top.



The SC said:


> They are called Shock troops.. first and last on the battlefield..



They had some great successes in 1973, and were assigned very difficult operations, mainly the units that were dropped at night in the passes behind enemy lines. They fought valiantly and many died and were captured by the Israelis. People started calling them commandos because of their duties in that war but they had other major missions that they performed very well. Shazly mentions them several times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Most infantry are not taught combat aid to an extent of a medic corp. They learn the basics of shock trauma control and controlling bleeding and stabilizing and leave the rest to the medic corps and evac. They've been taught basic medic since the early 80's with Americans and their main issue is not having a dedicated medic corp. That's their main problem.



A lot of things have been abandoned.

From personal experience I can tell you that combat first aid is not on the curriculum anymore and attempts to treat casualties in the Sinai currently are all being done by civilian first responders or by soldiers improvising.

You can see from the soldiers stationed there themselves there's little to no sign of combat first aid procedures. No tourniquets in arm pockets or on chest rigs, no field dressings in leg pockets, and no medical pouches.

Most are left to fend for themselves unfortunately.



Gomig-21 said:


> They've been using Chinooks for medical evacuation, it just doesn't have the red cross or crescent on it. But I've seen the AW-139 look like as an occasional evac platform but what they don't have is a dedicated medic corps and dedicated evac.
> 
> But maybe things are changing since we're seeing more of this lately. It's a start.



There hasn't been a single case of forward aeromedical evacuation during Operation Sinai. The hospitals used to treat the injured are mainly situated within the heart of Arish, Shiekh Zewaid, and Rafah. So they can't be serviced by helicopters in the first place.

The Egyptian Army relies on civilian first response to attacks. Many ambulances and medics have been targeted in the wake of IS attacks as well because they know full well they're carrying soldiers.



> The militants erected a barricade to prevent ambulances from Arish from reaching the convoy, an employee in the ambulance authority told Mada Masr. The ambulances parked far from the location of the attack and waited until the militants left, added the employee.
> 
> The militants detonated IEDs in front of the ambulance convoy, damaging two of the vehicles and injuring several paramedics and drivers, who were subsequently transported to Arish hospital, an ambulance driver told Mada Masr. The paramedics are currently stable, according to the source.



A couple of rotary assets like the AW-139 and Mi/Chinook are often assigned to CSAR. But that is for downed pilots and Seamen rather than Sinai operations.










This is from the Oasis ambush








Gomig-21 said:


> You still haven't told us how they should be equipped in your opinion. You should give us an example since you said that equipment on the Thunderbolt soldier was "extremely poor" yet you never said why or gave an example of what you think it should be. I personally think that was an exaggeration ma bro, no offense.
> 
> BTW, the reference was mostly to the M4 I was pointing out to our Tunisian friend. The fact that he had the eyepiece on his helmet to me, is actually not even needed in his case.



It's rather simple to me, it's about what they can't do:

1

Their equipment does not allow for effective communication between themselves and others which also includes a general lack of encrypted coms beyond a certain level which is usually at Coy rather than Platoon or even Section level.

The average set up is a two way radio issued to the Platoon Commander and one NCO. Now when working with different arms or with CAS which is daily in the Sinai it presents a rather problematic challenge, especially that the role of Radio Operator is pretty much defunct and JTACs don't exist.

Whilst working with each other it means you have to use an archaic system of runners to relay messages which takes time and is vulnerable. Meaning commanders won't have a clear picture of the battlefield and will avoid splitting their sections. Personal Role Radios are not on issue to anyone.

We all saw the consequences of crap coms during the Wahat ambush and it has been happening in the Sinai too.

2

A lack of protective equipment that can be scaled or changed to suit their mission and a lack of certain essential protective equipment.

This includes eye, ear, and groin protection. They're also not provided with side plates. The point is not to overburden soldiers with PPE but to have the right PPE for the job and avoid chronic damage to ears/eyes.

Too many IED cas have groin related injuries.

Also, no helmet mounted IR IFF modules for when working with CAS or anything with a FLIR. Friendly fire is never reported but should always be avoided.

We can also include vital medical equipment into here. Including a lack of stretchers of various kinds.

3

A lack of modular load bearing equipment. Whether that be in marching order or fighting order. The point again is not to overburden the soldier but to provide means to carry loads based on the scales required for a certain mission.

So when operating like they do in the Sinai with a lot of logistical support they can fight light but when say inserting behind enemy lines or assaulting they can adequately carry a larger load.

That means the provision of equipment that provides greater utility, ergonomics, and comfort. Something the current CBA could provide but not utilising it properly (many don't even wear it correctly) means it doesn't.

4

Specialist equipment

Egypt is several generations behind in NVG, thermal equipment, and target indication equipment like laser light modules.

Disagree in that it isn't really needed. The night is one area where Sinai Province have a weakness, it is also an area where Egyptian forces have no taken advantage.

Specialist equipment is also including grenades (flash bangs and smoke) and breaching equipment. Both essential when operating in a urban environment. This includes a lack of explosive entry equipment. Outside of SF no one really uses any of this.

Plus Claymores for when in a defensive position would be great. But not issued.

------------------------------

I could probably go into way more detail and add more stuff but for the sake of brevity I won't. The point is their equipment is poor and we shouldn't defend it.

I get that most Egyptians don't know what they're looking at so go based off of what is cool. I don't really care if they look like those uber ally SEAL photoshoots or like some Baltic soldiers in Afghanistan as long as essential kit is brought it and used properly.

Would also caution using their historical role as an excuse. Roles do and should change, we are not fighting the last war, we are fighting this one and the next. We have already seen decades of stagnation result in roles becoming redundant yet persevering within the Armed Forces. Egyptian SF and SOF as a whole are a good example of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*CZ 807*

*




*






























The assault rifle is very excellent and very light, the Czech weapon is very strong and highly dependable. It bears all the unusual factors of sea water, sand, dust, snow and high temperatures. There is negative impact on the weapon nor on its rate of performance. Also the speed and precision of this gun is great. (As all Czech weapons) maintenance is necessary only after considerable periods of time as it retains its high performance for long years (like the Kalashnikov), which promises that it will be The Egyptian army's main weapon for long years..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm just making sure that those outsiders (not you) whom are reading this and don't know any better can understand that they're not special forces by the true definition of the term as most people understand it.
> "Elite infantry" is a much better term, hence people need to look at them and their equipment in that scope.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be disappointed, we're having a discussion and many reading this don't know you or me from a can of paint and this is not personal on any level. The reference was to some people who have that common misconception of what Sa'aka is.
> 
> As to regular infantry whom are starting to look like that, who cares? That's my point. They shouldn't be influenced by what others do down to a T. They need to take the basic concept of soldiering at that level and customize it to their specific needs, not be like what other infantries or elite units do or are. The outside critics can eat it.
> 
> There was this one guy on Twitter who picked out a pic from one of the soldiers from the interior ministry and the only thing he could say was "this guy's holster is way too low, but then again that's what you see in that part of the world" and I almost blew a gasket at that shlep. I felt like telling him "you horse's ***, did you ever consider those things tend to slide down?" And just because it wasn't tied up against his crotch lol, it was hardly too low and perfectly reachable. He might as well ragged on anyone who's knee pads settled. Point is, no matter how well things are, there will always be the detractors whom are just haters and will always find the negative. They also ragged on his vest because it said police in Indonesian "POLICI" lol. Big effing deal! He has a vest on, right? Would this jackass have been ok if it said POLICE in English? So that would've been better in Egypt because the E at the end makes it or breaks it? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Most infantry are not taught combat aid to an extent of a medic corp. They learn the basics of shock trauma control and controlling bleeding and stabilizing and leave the rest to the medic corps and evac. They've been taught basic medic since the early 80's with Americans and their main issue is not having a dedicated medic corp. That's their main problem.
> 
> They've been using Chinooks for medical evacuation, it just doesn't have the red cross or crescent on it. But I've seen the AW-139 look like as an occasional evac platform but what they don't have is a dedicated medic corps and dedicated evac.
> 
> But maybe things are changing since we're seeing more of this lately. It's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't told us how they should be equipped in your opinion. You should give us an example since you said that equipment on the Thunderbolt soldier was "extremely poor" yet you never said why or gave an example of what you think it should be. I personally think that was an exaggeration ma bro, no offense.
> 
> BTW, the reference was mostly to the M4 I was pointing out to our Tunisian friend. The fact that he had the eyepiece on his helmet to me, is actually not even needed in his case.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that. I'm not advocating that things are just peachy, ma bro. They have MAJOR problems. But what you mentioned is definitely something that comes from the top. The system is cut off at some point as it trickles down. IMO their biggest problem (among others) is disciplinarian which starts from the top.
> 
> 
> 
> They had some great successes in 1973, and were assigned very difficult operations, mainly the units that were dropped at night in the passes behind enemy lines. They fought valiantly and many died and were captured by the Israelis. People started calling them commandos because of their duties in that war but they had other major missions that they performed very well. Shazly mentions them several times.



Before 2011, Egyptian soldiers equipment of infantry, sai'qa, parachutists and even the brigade of special naval units was Very bad; There were no anti-bullet protection vests, a "half melon" helmets and old Kalashnikovs..
After 2011, when President al-Sisi took over the defense portfolio, things have completely changed, starting with the naval special units and evolved to include Parachutists, and we saw a variety of assault rifles; Beretta, SIG, M4, M16 as well as the Kevlar helmets, tactical protection vests, and so on. This was followed with Sai'qa forces, Where its armament appeared as the most modern rifles, Kevlar helmets and modern protection vests with the possibility of any additions to them, as well as protective pads for the elbows and knees and sunglasses to protect from the sun and dust..these equipments are being generalised on all Egyptian units..as of now..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

Frogman said:


> A lot of things have been abandoned.
> 
> From personal experience I can tell you that combat first aid is not on the curriculum anymore and attempts to treat casualties in the Sinai currently are all being done by civilian first responders or by soldiers improvising.
> 
> You can see from the soldiers stationed there themselves there's little to no sign of combat first aid procedures. No tourniquets in arm pockets or on chest rigs, no field dressings in leg pockets, and no medical pouches.
> 
> Most are left to fend for themselves unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> There hasn't been a single case of forward aeromedical evacuation during Operation Sinai. The hospitals used to treat the injured are mainly situated within the heart of Arish, Shiekh Zewaid, and Rafah. So they can't be serviced by helicopters in the first place.
> 
> The Egyptian Army relies on civilian first response to attacks. Many ambulances and medics have been targeted in the wake of IS attacks as well because they know full well they're carrying soldiers.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of rotary assets like the AW-139 and Mi/Chinook are often assigned to CSAR. But that is for downed pilots and Seamen rather than Sinai operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the Oasis ambush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather simple to me, it's about what they can't do:
> 
> 1
> 
> Their equipment does not allow for effective communication between themselves and others which also includes a general lack of encrypted coms beyond a certain level which is usually at Coy rather than Platoon or even Section level.
> 
> The average set up is a two way radio issued to the Platoon Commander and one NCO. Now when working with different arms or with CAS which is daily in the Sinai it presents a rather problematic challenge, especially that the role of Radio Operator is pretty much defunct and JTACs don't exist.
> 
> Whilst working with each other it means you have to use an archaic system of runners to relay messages which takes time and is vulnerable. Meaning commanders won't have a clear picture of the battlefield and will avoid splitting their sections. Personal Role Radios are not on issue to anyone.
> 
> We all saw the consequences of crap coms during the Wahat ambush and it has been happening in the Sinai too.
> 
> 2
> 
> A lack of protective equipment that can be scaled or changed to suit their mission and a lack of certain essential protective equipment.
> 
> This includes eye, ear, and groin protection. They're also not provided with side plates. The point is not to overburden soldiers with PPE but to have the right PPE for the job and avoid chronic damage to ears/eyes.
> 
> Too many IED cas have groin related injuries.
> 
> Also, no helmet mounted IR IFF modules for when working with CAS or anything with a FLIR. Friendly fire is never reported but should always be avoided.
> 
> We can also include vital medical equipment into here. Including a lack of stretchers of various kinds.
> 
> 3
> 
> A lack of modular load bearing equipment. Whether that be in marching order or fighting order. The point again is not to overburden the soldier but to provide means to carry loads based on the scales required for a certain mission.
> 
> So when operating like they do in the Sinai with a lot of logistical support they can fight light but when say inserting behind enemy lines or assaulting they can adequately carry a larger load.
> 
> That means the provision of equipment that provides greater utility, ergonomics, and comfort. Something the current CBA could provide but not utilising it properly (many don't even wear it correctly) means it doesn't.
> 
> 4
> 
> Specialist equipment
> 
> Egypt is several generations behind in NVG, thermal equipment, and target indication equipment like laser light modules.
> 
> Disagree in that it isn't really needed. The night is one area where Sinai Province have a weakness, it is also an area where Egyptian forces have no taken advantage.
> 
> Specialist equipment is also including grenades (flash bangs and smoke) and breaching equipment. Both essential when operating in a urban environment. This includes a lack of explosive entry equipment. Outside of SF no one really uses any of this.
> 
> Plus Claymores for when in a defensive position would be great. But not issued.
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> I could probably go into way more detail and add more stuff but for the sake of brevity I won't. The point is their equipment is poor and we shouldn't defend it.
> 
> I get that most Egyptians don't know what they're looking at so go based off of what is cool. I don't really care if they look like those uber ally SEAL photoshoots or like some Baltic soldiers in Afghanistan as long as essential kit is brought it and used properly.
> 
> Would also caution using their historical role as an excuse. Roles do and should change, we are not fighting the last war, we are fighting this one and the next. We have already seen decades of stagnation result in roles becoming redundant yet persevering within the Armed Forces. Egyptian SF and SOF as a whole are a good example of that.


I agree with you. Less Rafales and more emphasis on the individual soldier is what I think is needed at the moment. However, one must also note that foreign manufacturers and states may also restrict or cut off the sale of such equipment in large quantities, due to the massive advantage given to the Egyptian Army in a potential conflict on its Eastern border. We have seen what happened in 1973 when Syrians used night optics for the first time, causing mass casualties. However, Egypt should also be able to manufacture these products. There must also be a regular army that is trained enough to use such equipment. The leadership can't think of buying expensive night optics and medkits when they are used by untrained conscripts, and I'm pretty sure that the painkillers in first aid would be stolen.

By the way guys, what @Frogman has said is true to some extent. Things aren't the best for the Egyptian Army currently, and yes, it is improving. But I would call @Frogman a critical patriot. Somebody who does love their homeland, but also knows what is wrong with it. We cannot stay resting on our laurels when there are urgent and pressing needs on Egypt and its army. We need to pinpoint our weaknesses and eliminate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

I saw some weird uniform today, similar to the egg splatter uniform and the soldier had a patch on his soldier with a palm tree sign in it what's that lom



Harpcore_lover said:


> I saw some weird uniform today, similar to the egg splatter uniform and the soldier had a patch on his soldier with a palm tree sign in it what's that lom


On it* lol*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> A lot of things have been abandoned.
> 
> From personal experience I can tell you that combat first aid is not on the curriculum anymore and attempts to treat casualties in the Sinai currently are all being done by civilian first responders or by soldiers improvising.
> 
> You can see from the soldiers stationed there themselves there's little to no sign of combat first aid procedures. No tourniquets in arm pockets or on chest rigs, no field dressings in leg pockets, and no medical pouches.
> 
> Most are left to fend for themselves unfortunately.



Ok, so we've actually known that's been a deficiency for a while now. Does that mean that the specific Sa'aqa trooper's gear is "_extremely_ poor"? It can use some help but it's far from that description and IMO, the issues are primarily on a much larger scope.



Frogman said:


> There hasn't been a single case of forward aeromedical evacuation during Operation Sinai. The hospitals used to treat the injured are mainly situated within the heart of Arish, Shiekh Zewaid, and Rafah. So they can't be serviced by helicopters in the first place.
> 
> The Egyptian Army relies on civilian first response to attacks. Many ambulances and medics have been targeted in the wake of IS attacks as well because they know full well they're carrying soldiers.



I realize that and that is a major element that has been a deficiency for a long time now. The fact that they don't have equivalent of an army or naval medic corps is beyond belief, especially with the money, experience and access to practically the entire Egyptian industry that they have. Not to mention abundant access to foreign training and services. We haven't had any disagreement in that regard. But this is also a separate issue than what got us into this whole discussion although it does have an impact and is related to the individual soldier for sure. 

As far as Sinai is concerned, they've been influenced by its logistics and the proximity of hospitals that they think this is the better way to handle casualties and their transport. Even if the civilian transport and ambulances are protected during travel, it's not a good solution to the deficiency, I agree. 

Here's an interesting point that hopefully might force them to start the formation of a dedicated medic corps: The Type-209 sub has a sickbay and part of makeup of the submariners on duty is to have a qualified corpsman (doctor.) That leads to having the ability to not only treat minor trauma and health issues, but to stabilize individuals for evacuation from sea which means they need to have a dedicated, maritime evac helo/corps. In this case for the Egyptian Navy, the Sea King would work perfectly. This is an absolute must and no-brainer that we should be seeing them.

Unfortunately I don't think I have seen any of the EAF's Sea Kings operating we rescue hoists for 'at sea' missions, just like the RAF and many more operators use.







With the Type-209 having a sickbay and a qualified medic in-crew is a MUST, it brings us to the even larger platform in the Mistral which actually has a full-fledged 70-man hospital on board. If this doesn't get at least the navy to start inducting a fully trained medical corp...not sure what will.



Frogman said:


> 1
> 
> Their equipment does not allow for effective communication between themselves and others which also includes a general lack of encrypted coms beyond a certain level which is usually at Coy rather than Platoon or even Section level.
> 
> The average set up is a two way radio issued to the Platoon Commander and one NCO. Now when working with different arms or with CAS which is daily in the Sinai it presents a rather problematic challenge, especially that the role of Radio Operator is pretty much defunct and JTACs don't exist.
> 
> Whilst working with each other it means you have to use an archaic system of runners to relay messages which takes time and is vulnerable. Meaning commanders won't have a clear picture of the battlefield and will avoid splitting their sections. Personal Role Radios are not on issue to anyone.
> 
> We all saw the consequences of crap coms during the Wahat ambush and it has been happening in the Sinai too.



Still, that's a much broader issue than the particular equipment on the individual soldier. Issuing 2-way radios to the platoon commander and an NCO is pretty standard since that's how orders are channeled through command and down to those particular individuals and then they verbally direct the rest of the members in their units. 

Are you're saying that radio operators don't exist? And that they don't have any form of JTAC for CAS or any other aircraft they're operating with? Honestly, I find that very hard to believe. 1973 radio ops worked very well on the battlefield. 

We know there are some major disciplinarian issues that they have and many of these problems they've encountered have been a direct result of that lack of discipline from the top down. Again, though, this is a much broader issue than the individual soldier's equipment.



Frogman said:


> 2
> 
> A lack of protective equipment that can be scaled or changed to suit their mission and a lack of certain essential protective equipment.
> 
> This includes eye, ear, and groin protection. They're also not provided with side plates. The point is not to overburden soldiers with PPE but to have the right PPE for the job and avoid chronic damage to ears/eyes.
> 
> Too many IED cas have groin related injuries.
> 
> Also, no helmet mounted IR IFF modules for when working with CAS or anything with a FLIR. Friendly fire is never reported but should always be avoided.
> 
> We can also include vital medical equipment into here. Including a lack of stretchers of various kinds.



Ok, I will definitely give you that. We agree on the majority of the items you brought up except for maybe eye protection. We see many of them with protective eye gear or safety glasses and I'm not sure those are standard issued items versus items that they're responsible for individually. The ones that are given goggles are obviously issued but if they need safety glasses, if I'm not mistaken, even the US military, French military soldiers etc. usually provide their own safety glasses.

In the case of the pic that started this whole thing, guy had a helmet on with a mounted eye-piece so he should have safety glasses or his issued goggles tucked away.



Frogman said:


> 3
> 
> A lack of modular load bearing equipment. Whether that be in marching order or fighting order. The point again is not to overburden the soldier but to provide means to carry loads based on the scales required for a certain mission.
> 
> So when operating like they do in the Sinai with a lot of logistical support they can fight light but when say inserting behind enemy lines or assaulting they can adequately carry a larger load.
> 
> That means the provision of equipment that provides greater utility, ergonomics, and comfort. Something the current CBA could provide but not utilising it properly (many don't even wear it correctly) means it doesn't.



Are you saying they're not issued backpacks with full needed gear for missions where they need to carry larger loads? What was the backpack behind him in that picture? And all the ones with the paras waiting to be transported? Sorry ma bro, I don't buy that.

I think what's lacking is the _disciplinarian _aspect of what we're talking about.



Frogman said:


> 4
> 
> Specialist equipment
> 
> Egypt is several generations behind in NVG, thermal equipment, and target indication equipment like laser light modules.
> 
> Disagree in that it isn't really needed. The night is one area where Sinai Province have a weakness, it is also an area where Egyptian forces have no taken advantage.
> 
> Specialist equipment is also including grenades (flash bangs and smoke) and breaching equipment. Both essential when operating in a urban environment. This includes a lack of explosive entry equipment. Outside of SF no one really uses any of this.
> 
> Plus Claymores for when in a defensive position would be great. But not issued.



I'll give you those. Can't disagree with you there, especially with night vision and laser equipment. The brass needs to up their game with providing this stuff and especially in the training and disciplinarian accept. More simulation training with much better simunition equipment etc. Units like 777 and the newly formed ones especially need to get up on those.



Frogman said:


> I could probably go into way more detail and add more stuff but for the sake of brevity I won't. The point is their equipment is poor and we shouldn't defend it.



I don't want to beat a dead horse, it's just that I think it was a bit unfair to label that specific trooper's equipment as _'extremely poor' _and considering that after discussing all this, it's a bit lacking and that the major problems are on a much broader scale even though it does eventually trickle down to the soldier himself eventually.

And far be it for me to defend anything just for the sake that it's Egyptian. If you remember there was hardly any constructive criticism on this thread until yours truly showed up and brought up several things, mainly disciplinarian issues.



Frogman said:


> I get that most Egyptians don't know what they're looking at so go based off of what is cool. I don't really care if they look like those uber ally SEAL photoshoots or like some Baltic soldiers in Afghanistan as long as essential kit is brought it and used properly.
> 
> Would also caution using their historical role as an excuse. Roles do and should change, we are not fighting the last war, we are fighting this one and the next. We have already seen decades of stagnation result in roles becoming redundant yet persevering within the Armed Forces. Egyptian SF and SOF as a whole are a good example of that.



Roles definitely change I agree, and we're seeing it happen right in front of our eyes. At the same time they can't lose sight of what is their essential role. What they need to do is adapt to these changes and it really comes down to the brass and their responsibilities. For all they've done that's been excellent, they've missed a few things and really, they're the ones that need to be held accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

@DESERT FIGHTER , is this along the same lines of what you did?

Members of the Egyptian Ministry of the Interior armed with Beretta 70/90 assault rifles during their participation in United Nations peacekeeping forces. 






Unit 777 counter-terrorism and hostage rescue team with their Bahraini counterparts.






Navy SOF during Gulf Shield 1

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


>


We haven't seen those Abrams in a while. It seems as if they vanished after 2011.

Paired with Egyptian-made T-90s, nobody would want to mess with Egypt.

By the way, I think that the T-90 deal had the workings of a genius. Egypt has a really heavy tank, and lots and lots of light armoured vehicles, as well as some older medium tanks. However, the modern battlefield beckons something that can counter modern anti-armour infantry, but without becoming too costly like the Abrams. In other countries, this would be a heavy IFV, like the CV-90 and the M2 Bradley, which are probably out of Egypt's reach. So a T-90, which has shown that it can withstand hits from TOWs, can take the role slightly heavier than the heavy IFV while being cheap and not all that too hopeless should an enemy tank appear from nowhere.

It also has missiles that can hit helicopters (a threat to Israeli Apaches and Sudanese Hinds), with a range of 5 km. The manufacturing deal will probably include APS and optics and other equipment the Americans render "sensitive tech", which means that should push come to shove certain parts from the T-90 line can substitute the parts for the Abrams. If Trophy can fit the Abrams, then so can Shtora and Arena.

Also, the more lax attitude of the Russians might allow us to move on to an indigenous project after a while, as they are a lot less restrictive with tech transfers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER , is this along the same lines of what you did?
> 
> Members of the Egyptian Ministry of the Interior armed with Beretta 70/90 assault rifles during their participation in United Nations peacekeeping forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unit 777 counter-terrorism and hostage rescue team with their Bahraini counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy SOF during Gulf Shield 1


Your thread you and frogman is just fascinating so informative and great.
I have a few questions tho, 
Is there is a possibility that the problems mentioned above is all rated to funding? And something else, regarding our tank crew, are they efficient? Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> Your thread you and frogman is just fascinating so informative and great.



Froggy and I have had our disagreements before, but always discuss them with respect whether right or wrong. To me, that's the best part, and of course people reading and enjoying and participating.



Harpcore_lover said:


> Is there is a possibility that the problems mentioned above is all rated to funding?



I really don't think so. The Egyptian army has plenty of money. Besides the billions they generate every year or which is allocated through the local economy, the $1.3 billion from the US could easily allocate a small portion of that for selecting equipment to all the different units, start a local production and commission a special training program through the US military or any other. The problem starts at the top. It's in the leadership.

There's an old saying: "when the battle is lost, the general shall be beheaded."



Harpcore_lover said:


> And something else, regarding our tank crew, are they efficient? Thanks guys.



I think the same training issues exist. I'm not sure what the extent of the training is and how much outside influence in the training levels takes place or what the tanks school curriculum involves, hard to tell.

Who knows what kind of effects the T-90s purchase is going to have on an entire fleet of American tanks and training, not to mention different types of munitions, coms, logistical support like a different type of fuel and HET transport and the effects of having lesser tank crews per tank on workload etc. But maybe they've been put in a situation where the Abrams wasn't going anywhere anymore and their hands were forced. Those would have to be extenuating circumstances for that to happen though.

EAF Block 52 pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Froggy and I have had our disagreements before, but always discuss them with respect whether right or wrong. To me, that's the best part, and of course people reading and enjoying and participating.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think so. The Egyptian army has plenty of money. Besides the billions they generate every year or which is allocated through the local economy, the $1.3 billion from the US could easily allocate a small portion of that for selecting equipment to all the different units, start a local production and commission a special training program through the US military or any other. The problem starts at the top. It's in the leadership.
> 
> There's an old saying: "when the battle is lost, the general shall be beheaded."
> 
> 
> 
> I think the same training issues exist. I'm not sure what the extent of the training is and how much outside influence in the training levels takes place or what the tanks school curriculum involves, hard to tell.
> 
> Who knows what kind of effects the T-90s purchase is going to have on an entire fleet of American tanks and training, not to mention different types of munitions, coms, logistical support like a different type of fuel and HET transport and the effects of having lesser tank crews per tank on workload etc. But maybe they've been put in a situation where the Abrams wasn't going anywhere anymore and their hands were forced. Those would have to be extenuating circumstances for that to happen though.
> 
> EAF Block 52 pilots.


So discipline is pretty much lacked in our military and it's pretty much catastrophic apparently.


----------



## Mhmoud

@Gomig-21 and @Frogman, I think that you are comparing trains and planes.

Western armies are mainly of the expeditionary types, the types that bring the fight to the enemy's door, rather than fight in their homeland, and as a result, must have body armour, the best weapons and first aid, as you can't count on some civilian shooting your back, or on an ambulance arriving to help your soldiers. So they spend exorbitant amounts of money in order to train and equip them with the best of the best. However, all Egypt's army has to do is protect the homeland, which means that the first aid is swapped out for the ambulance, and body armour isn't always needed in checkpoints, etc. Price-wise, if you equip 500k soldiers with vests costing $3k, then you've already blown away $1.5 bln, or 15 Rafales. And there is also the question of your conscripts actually taking care of the equipment. First aid kits can be distributed pretty fast in times of mass mobilisation and don't cost much, but are still unnecessary.

The Egyptian Army must also hold this delicate balance, as do all of the other armies in Middle Eastern dictatorships. They must be strong enough to defend the country, while also being weak enough to allow for the Presidential Guard to hold them off for long enough should a coup d'etat happen. The Presidential Guard is the creme de la creme, and are even better equipped than the Western armies. They also, in the case of Egypt, build buildings, infrastructure, and man factories, which keep the prices low for the population. If you consider all these, the equipment does not actually matter much, as long as Egypt has the capacity to rapidly mass-produce such equipment, which it probably has. So why waste a ton of money and a coup if you can just fetch the thing should the situation arise?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> @Gomig-21 and @Frogman, I think that you are comparing trains and planes.
> 
> Western armies are mainly of the expeditionary types, the types that bring the fight to the enemy's door, rather than fight in their homeland, and as a result, must have body armour, the best weapons and first aid, as you can't count on some civilian shooting your back, or on an ambulance arriving to help your soldiers. So they spend exorbitant amounts of money in order to train and equip them with the best of the best. However, all Egypt's army has to do is protect the homeland, which means that the first aid is swapped out for the ambulance, and body armour isn't always needed in checkpoints, etc. Price-wise, if you equip 500k soldiers with vests costing $3k, then you've already blown away $1.5 bln, or 15 Rafales. And there is also the question of your conscripts actually taking care of the equipment. First aid kits can be distributed pretty fast in times of mass mobilisation and don't cost much, but are still unnecessary.
> 
> The Egyptian Army must also hold this delicate balance, as do all of the other armies in Middle Eastern dictatorships. They must be strong enough to defend the country, while also being weak enough to allow for the Presidential Guard to hold them off for long enough should a coup d'etat happen. The Presidential Guard is the creme de la creme, and are even better equipped than the Western armies. They also, in the case of Egypt, build buildings, infrastructure, and man factories, which keep the prices low for the population. If you consider all these, the equipment does not actually matter much, as long as Egypt has the capacity to rapidly mass-produce such equipment, which it probably has. So why waste a ton of money and a coup if you can just fetch the thing should the situation arise?



While I agree with most of your points, expeditionary army of not, Egypt is still a relatively large land mass with a considerable war on terror happening ATM and some of the areas of importance are not only near El Arish and Sheikh Zweid City or central Sinai and some urban environments, some of it is further out in remote areas not to mention way out in the western desert and the Libyan border. These areas are not easily accessible for medic evacuations which is why there needs to be a medic corps. I'm much in agreement with Froggy on that issue being lacking in that even if local civilian ambulatory services are used to transport wounded soldiers, the soldiers' training is severely lacking in that respect where they don't have the necessary training and kits to stabilize wounded soldiers until help arrives. Even that part needs to be there whether there is a medic transport corps or not and it isn't. Many instances where wounded parties from RPG blasts and fragmentation wounds and bleeding out could've saved lives if the training and kits were available and most of all, if an armed medic corps could get there rapidly by air to save the day instead of waiting for in-traffic civie response. 

Then there's the issue of being at sea. What about the Mistral and its role? If they picked a pair of them that means they will be performing expeditionary missions to some extent and what happens then? Out at sea. 

There are many, many areas in Egypt where there can be trouble and that are far far far away from reach of any civie hospital. 

And what about at times of war? Your point about mobilizing is good. But there needs to be a current structure that allows for fluid participation of reserve doctors into the medic corps during immediate mobilization for war and there is no such thing, at least that I'm aware of because if there was, we would've seen military vehicles, helos and even certain aircraft donning the red recent and we haven't. They do use Chinooks and AW-139s but it's just not enough for a huge military like Egypt. They also use C-130s and CASAs but, it's kind of a mishmash operation. During war, having a well-trained and effective medic corps can be the difference between 4/5 KIA and 1/5. 

I do agree on the vest and the cost of issuing it to all soldiers, but there in lies the problem. The attitude that the soldier isn't worth it? I think if we look strictly at that phenomenon, we can solve a lot of the other existing problems. Certain things like night vision and laser scopes and full vests don't need to be issued to all and that was my point with the Sa'aka's equipment not deserving of being labelled _extremely poor._ 

You're also right about the republican guard, but not the strictly relegated to dictatorships part. The concept is right along with what many countries adopt such as the National Guard in the US. The concept of the Egyptian RG was based on the Soviet Republican Guard when it was created. They also run a lot of the ceremonial duties and things of that sort so when you say they're only there to defend dictators from coups is not entirely accurate. 

Wide array of fighter jets ranging from F-5s, JF-17s, F-15s, F-16s, F-18s, Tornados to Typhoons hosted at RSAF King Abdulaziz AFB for Gulfshield 1 joint exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

M-24 sniper rifle fitted with an AN/PVS-4 locally-made scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> M-24 sniper rifle fitted with an AN/PVS-4 locally-made scope.



Hey bruv pardon me if what I'm about to say ain't related to the thread but I was reading about the "sepah" corps of the Iranian military and thought to ask, iranis don't boast a stronger military than ours right?
I think they don't, their airforce is a joke, their local indigenous designs are a joke as well, I Mean look at their tanks and jets or even submarines.
Pretty bad.
So what ya think about it?


----------



## Mhmoud

Harpcore_lover said:


> Hey bruv pardon me if what I'm about to say ain't related to the thread but I was reading about the "sepah" corps of the Iranian military and thought to ask, iranis don't boast a stronger military than ours right?
> I think they don't, their airforce is a joke, their local indigenous designs are a joke as well, I Mean look at their tanks and jets or even submarines.
> Pretty bad.
> So what ya think about it?


The sanctions and Iran-Iraq war hit them pretty hard. They have F-14s and F-4s, but couldn't get the parts for them, so had to make them themselves. Also, according to their forum, they make a lot of comms equipment and other things. Their Karrar MBT might just be a way for them to acquire T-90MS without breaking the arms embargo. They do locally make knockoffs of almost every Western rifle and missile, including, recently, the AIM-9 and the Spike.

I wouldn't say that their forces are rubbish, but they aren't in the same tier as Egypt, and their industry does have some solid foundations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Gulf shield continues. EAF F-16 with an ACMI pod and a rare shot of one with a JF-17 in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Mhmoud said:


> The sanctions and Iran-Iraq war hit them pretty hard. They have F-14s and F-4s, but couldn't get the parts for them, so had to make them themselves. Also, according to their forum, they make a lot of comms equipment and other things. Their Karrar MBT might just be a way for them to acquire T-90MS without breaking the arms embargo. They do locally make knockoffs of almost every Western rifle and missile, including, recently, the AIM-9 and the Spike.
> 
> I wouldn't say that their forces are rubbish, but they aren't in the same tier as Egypt, and their industry does have some solid foundations.


Yeah I would say they are prspre below



Harpcore_lover said:


> Yeah I would say they are prspre below


Pretty below my bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Egyptian F-16 & Pakistani JF-17 Block II- Gulf Shield;




*



Gomig-21 said:


> Oh com'on. You can do better than that. Here's the thing: there's a HUGE misconception about the Sa'aka's role. Their tagged as a SOF branch of the military that is fighting in this new, post-Iraq/Afghanistan COIN-style warfare when they aren't anything of the sort. They're actually a type of unit that is in between SOF and regular infantry, that's it! Their role is based on that unit's successes in 1973 in what is conventional warfare in wide open Egyptian landscape. Their training is (or at least used to be back in my day) absolutely brutal and another reason why you see nothing but very physically fit fellas. But because of that misconception, people tend to think that they need to look like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this would be cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have to be like the west, they have their own terrain and environment and threats and especially their own support. They need to do what's right for them and they don't need to be stacked when it's photo op time. Almost 99% of the time they're operating with a substantial logistical support and not dropped off by helo in some remote spot away from everything for days and days even though penetrating behind enemy lines is one of their tasks, they have their gear for those missions if you look at the pic and the big backpack each one of them has for their gear when it's mission time. I think the problem is we don't see them with their vest that's wrapped with all sorts of pouches that include medical kits, scissors, mags and canteens etc. I don't think they necessarily don't have those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's time to get down and dirty, they're suited for their role. which is really not SF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pic of the paras you posted is more of a disciplinary thing. One of them had his vest on and the others didn't bother putting it on lol. Kinda like this with the Sa'aka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you would like to see all the paras kitted out like these guys anytime a photo of them is taken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbolts are not special forces as everyone knows the term and while I think they definitely need better kits and understanding their disciplinarian role a bit better is a must, but I don't think they need to mimic any other western force just to look like them or for people to think that they're on the right track. They need to do what's right for them working in the environment, landscape and threats to Egypt.


In short they are like Egyptian Version of 75th Rangers or Pak Light Commando Battalions.



Gomig-21 said:


> While I agree with most of your points, expeditionary army of not, Egypt is still a relatively large land mass with a considerable war on terror happening ATM and some of the areas of importance are not only near El Arish and Sheikh Zweid City or central Sinai and some urban environments, some of it is further out in remote areas not to mention way out in the western desert and the Libyan border. These areas are not easily accessible for medic evacuations which is why there needs to be a medic corps. I'm much in agreement with Froggy on that issue being lacking in that even if local civilian ambulatory services are used to transport wounded soldiers, the soldiers' training is severely lacking in that respect where they don't have the necessary training and kits to stabilize wounded soldiers until help arrives. Even that part needs to be there whether there is a medic transport corps or not and it isn't. Many instances where wounded parties from RPG blasts and fragmentation wounds and bleeding out could've saved lives if the training and kits were available and most of all, if an armed medic corps could get there rapidly by air to save the day instead of waiting for in-traffic civie response.
> 
> Then there's the issue of being at sea. What about the Mistral and its role? If they picked a pair of them that means they will be performing expeditionary missions to some extent and what happens then? Out at sea.
> 
> There are many, many areas in Egypt where there can be trouble and that are far far far away from reach of any civie hospital.
> 
> And what about at times of war? Your point about mobilizing is good. But there needs to be a current structure that allows for fluid participation of reserve doctors into the medic corps during immediate mobilization for war and there is no such thing, at least that I'm aware of because if there was, we would've seen military vehicles, helos and even certain aircraft donning the red recent and we haven't. They do use Chinooks and AW-139s but it's just not enough for a huge military like Egypt. They also use C-130s and CASAs but, it's kind of a mishmash operation. During war, having a well-trained and effective medic corps can be the difference between 4/5 KIA and 1/5.
> 
> I do agree on the vest and the cost of issuing it to all soldiers, but there in lies the problem. The attitude that the soldier isn't worth it? I think if we look strictly at that phenomenon, we can solve a lot of the other existing problems. Certain things like night vision and laser scopes and full vests don't need to be issued to all and that was my point with the Sa'aka's equipment not deserving of being labelled _extremely poor._
> 
> You're also right about the republican guard, but not the strictly relegated to dictatorships part. The concept is right along with what many countries adopt such as the National Guard in the US. The concept of the Egyptian RG was based on the Soviet Republican Guard when it was created. They also run a lot of the ceremonial duties and things of that sort so when you say they're only there to defend dictators from coups is not entirely accurate.
> 
> Wide array of fighter jets ranging from F-5s, JF-17s, F-15s, F-16s, F-18s, Tornados to Typhoons hosted at RSAF King Abdulaziz AFB for Gulfshield 1 joint exercise.


Keep tagging me when you post pics bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammed45

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Egyptian F-16 & Pakistani JF-17 Block II- Gulf Shield;
> 
> View attachment 465633
> *


Where the image was taken @DESERT FIGHTER , ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER , is this along the same lines of what you did?
> 
> Members of the Egyptian Ministry of the Interior armed with Beretta 70/90 assault rifles during their participation in United Nations peacekeeping forces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unit 777 counter-terrorism and hostage rescue team with their Bahraini counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy SOF during Gulf Shield 1


I’m sorry I didn’t understand your question you mean UN Mission?

No, my father was posted in Ivory Coast as an Observer Mission Leader.



mohammad45 said:


> Where the image was taken @DESERT FIGHTER , ?


KSA... on going Ex Gulf Shield.

Land forces,SF,Airforce and Navy are participating;

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-military-multimedia.30020/page-520

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I’m sorry I didn’t understand your question you mean UN Mission?
> 
> No, my father was posted in Ivory Coast as an Observer Mission Leader.
> 
> 
> KSA... on going Ex Gulf Shield.
> 
> Land forces,SF,Airforce and Navy are participating;
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-military-multimedia.30020/page-520


Thank you sir, I will visit the thread. Nice practice with Rafale fighter jets. India is going to buy squadrons of it, Pak pilots seems to be well trained and well prepared for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mohammad45 said:


> Thank you sir, I will visit the thread. Nice practice with Rafale fighter jets. India is going to buy squadrons of it, Pak pilots seems to be well trained and well prepared for it.


indias 36 will arrive after 2021 bro.

By them we will have Block IIIs ...
While a new 5th Gen fighter is under development under Azm Project... along with a new UCAV etc.

And who knows we might even get another jet ... considering all the speculations and defence ministers rants in Russia n whatnot..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The activation of the additional option of 2 new French Gowind Corvettes for Egypt this year ..

"In Egypt, negotiations for the sale of the two corvettes equipped with the Naval Group combat system, Setis, which were optional, advance well between Paris and Cairo (around 500 million)"

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...-export-pour-les-corvettes-gowind-774767.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I’m sorry I didn’t understand your question you mean UN Mission?
> 
> No, my father was posted in Ivory Coast as an Observer Mission Leader.



Ah, ok. I thought you were stationed in IC as a personnel. I misunderstood. Yeah my father was in an administrative capacity. Traveled and lived in many places as a result. Besides Pakistan and Thailand, in Africa we were in Burundi, Zaire and Kenya. Great experience as a child growing up.



The SC said:


> The activation of the additional option of 2 new French Gowind Corvettes for Egypt this year ..
> 
> "In Egypt, negotiations for the sale of the two corvettes equipped with the Naval Group combat system, Setis, which were optional, advance well between Paris and Cairo (around 500 million)"
> 
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...-export-pour-les-corvettes-gowind-774767.html



They shouldn't have any problem absorbing the building of those two additional ships at the Alexandria shipyard. The only obstacle would be the usual agreement on the financing.

BTW, the new Qatari Rafales have almost completed their testing. It's nice to see a Rafale with a different camo than the usual single tone grey, but they've also added the Qatari colors now as well.











The conclusion of Khalifa 3 with the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

More from Khalifa 3 with the UAE. Interesting photo angles, probably taken from a drone, especially the 2nd one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, so we've actually known that's been a deficiency for a while now. Does that mean that the specific Sa'aqa trooper's gear is "_extremely_ poor"? It can use some help but it's far from that description and IMO, the issues are primarily on a much larger scope.



In my opinion yes. I think we are starting to split hairs over terminology. Also I should have pointed out at the start that this is not just a Sa3ka trooper but SF, hence the M4.



Gomig-21 said:


> I realize that and that is a major element that has been a deficiency for a long time now. The fact that they don't have equivalent of an army or naval medic corps is beyond belief, especially with the money, experience and access to practically the entire Egyptian industry that they have. Not to mention abundant access to foreign training and services. We haven't had any disagreement in that regard. But this is also a separate issue than what got us into this whole discussion although it does have an impact and is related to the individual soldier for sure.
> 
> As far as Sinai is concerned, they've been influenced by its logistics and the proximity of hospitals that they think this is the better way to handle casualties and their transport. Even if the civilian transport and ambulances are protected during travel, it's not a good solution to the deficiency, I agree.



The medical corps does exist but it is primarily concerned with the day to day administration of medical needs rather than battlefield/operational requirements.

https://egyptdefreview.wordpress.co...medical-corps-where-are-egypts-combat-medics/

I think we are in agreement that the entire system needs a shake up.



Gomig-21 said:


> With the Type-209 having a sickbay and a qualified medic in-crew is a MUST, it brings us to the even larger platform in the Mistral which actually has a full-fledged 70-man hospital on board. If this doesn't get at least the navy to start inducting a fully trained medical corp...not sure what will.



Something that may be more important than that with the introduction of the submarines is the introduction of Submarine Para Rescue units. Something we currently don't have whilst operating 4 ancient Romeos which are likely very accident prone.



Gomig-21 said:


> Still, that's a much broader issue than the particular equipment on the individual soldier. Issuing 2-way radios to the platoon commander and an NCO is pretty standard since that's how orders are channeled through command and down to those particular individuals and then they verbally direct the rest of the members in their units.



I think you misunderstood me. We are at a point where every individual soldier has some sort of coms. A section will have two long range encrypted radios for each fire team. Every rifleman will have a non encrypted personal role radio.

That provides communication across the platoon, rather than just between the Platoon commander and Sgt.

What we have now isn't all that effective and doesn't take into account for the Officer or NCO going down. The only two radio trained soldiers in a platoon of thirty plus.

Coms have become a individual asset, especially the personal role radio.



Gomig-21 said:


> Are you're saying that radio operators don't exist? And that they don't have any form of JTAC for CAS or any other aircraft they're operating with? Honestly, I find that very hard to believe. 1973 radio ops worked very well on the battlefield.



There is ample evidence that the Army lost a lot of its professionalism post 1973. Roles such as rad op have been lost in infantry platoons. The platoon commander is the sole person responsible for all coms upwards.

Plus, yes, the role of JTAC does not exist. Air power has had to rely on its own targeting equipment after being given a general description of where the enemy is.



Gomig-21 said:


> Are you saying they're not issued backpacks with full needed gear for missions where they need to carry larger loads? What was the backpack behind him in that picture? And all the ones with the paras waiting to be transported? Sorry ma bro, I don't buy that.



They are issued bergans. But the particular type isn't modular at all and does not allow for anything other than the basic load out. Doesn't even have a top flap to fasten the newly introduced daysack to or place a rpg/mortar tube.



Gomig-21 said:


> Roles definitely change I agree, and we're seeing it happen right in front of our eyes. At the same time they can't lose sight of what is their essential role. What they need to do is adapt to these changes and it really comes down to the brass and their responsibilities. For all they've done that's been excellent, they've missed a few things and really, they're the ones that need to be held accountable.



My point about role redundancy was not an argument to change their role. It is an argument against roles being etched it stone. Egyptian SF and SOF have clung to their roles so tightly they stopped deploying.

We need to move on from "we only do this".



Mhmoud said:


> By the way, I think that the T-90 deal had the workings of a genius. Egypt has a really heavy tank, and lots and lots of light armoured vehicles, as well as some older medium tanks. However, the modern battlefield beckons something that can counter modern anti-armour infantry, but without becoming too costly like the Abrams. In other countries, this would be a heavy IFV, like the CV-90 and the M2 Bradley, which are probably out of Egypt's reach. So a T-90, which has shown that it can withstand hits from TOWs, can take the role slightly heavier than the heavy IFV while being cheap and not all that too hopeless should an enemy tank appear from nowhere.
> 
> It also has missiles that can hit helicopters (a threat to Israeli Apaches and Sudanese Hinds), with a range of 5 km. The manufacturing deal will probably include APS and optics and other equipment the Americans render "sensitive tech", which means that should push come to shove certain parts from the T-90 line can substitute the parts for the Abrams. If Trophy can fit the Abrams, then so can Shtora and Arena.



You can have a bespoke tank with all the bells and whistles that won't be cheap or you can have a cheap tank without all the bells and whistles. Choose one. They will both still end up far more expensive than introducing more Abrams.

There's an assumption that the Egyptian T-90 will include active and passive protection systems. Should not expect this in my opinion, especially that the tank that underwent trials in Egypt was a T-72B3.



Harpcore_lover said:


> So discipline is pretty much lacked in our military and it's pretty much catastrophic apparently.



It is better than all our neighbours except the Israelis and Jordanians. Problem is, we should be holding ourselves to higher standards if we want to be taken seriously.



Mhmoud said:


> Western armies are mainly of the expeditionary types, the types that bring the fight to the enemy's door, rather than fight in their homeland, and as a result, must have body armour, the best weapons and first aid, as you can't count on some civilian shooting your back, or on an ambulance arriving to help your soldiers.



There are defence forces much better equipped than Egypt. Personal protection equipment, basic first aid, and casualty evacuations are not limited to expeditionary forces.



Mhmoud said:


> However, all Egypt's army has to do is protect the homeland, which means that the first aid is swapped out for the ambulance, and body armour isn't always needed in checkpoints, etc. Price-wise, if you equip 500k soldiers with vests costing $3k, then you've already blown away $1.5 bln, or 15 Rafales.



Except you actually need to equip a fraction of that number. Specifically only the ground close combat forces and some combat support units. That price is also equivalent to one year worth of US aid which we have been a recipient of for several decades now, a bargain.

This is a problem entirely of our own making and one which could be solved. 




Mhmoud said:


> First aid kits can be distributed pretty fast in times of mass mobilisation and don't cost much, but are still unnecessary.



Kit that is distributed quickly during operations is rarely ever used properly. Issue it early, train with it, and then fight with it.



Mhmoud said:


> while also being weak enough to allow for the Presidential Guard to hold them off for long enough should a coup d'etat happen. The Presidential Guard is the creme de la creme, and are even better equipped than the Western armies.



The Republican Guard is puny. Confined to Presidential protection and ceremonial duties. Little more than a glorified security force than a combat capable corps.



Gomig-21 said:


> They also use C-130s and CASAs but, it's kind of a mishmash operation. During war, having a well-trained and effective medic corps can be the difference between 4/5 KIA and 1/5.



The proposed CSAR force when we struck Libya was a mishmash of Paras, Sa3ka, and several Air Force helicopter types. Reminds me of the Iran hostage debacle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Frogman said:


> In my opinion yes. I think we are starting to split hairs over terminology. Also I should have pointed out at the start that this is not just a Sa3ka trooper but SF, hence the M4.
> 
> 
> 
> The medical corps does exist but it is primarily concerned with the day to day administration of medical needs rather than battlefield/operational requirements.
> 
> https://egyptdefreview.wordpress.co...medical-corps-where-are-egypts-combat-medics/
> 
> I think we are in agreement that the entire system needs a shake up.
> 
> 
> 
> Something that may be more important than that with the introduction of the submarines is the introduction of Submarine Para Rescue units. Something we currently don't have whilst operating 4 ancient Romeos which are likely very accident prone.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you misunderstood me. We are at a point where every individual soldier has some sort of coms. A section will have two long range encrypted radios for each fire team. Every rifleman will have a non encrypted personal role radio.
> 
> That provides communication across the platoon, rather than just between the Platoon commander and Sgt.
> 
> What we have now isn't all that effective and doesn't take into account for the Officer or NCO going down. The only two radio trained soldiers in a platoon of thirty plus.
> 
> Coms have become a individual asset, especially the personal role radio.
> 
> 
> 
> There is ample evidence that the Army lost a lot of its professionalism post 1973. Roles such as rad op have been lost in infantry platoons. The platoon commander is the sole person responsible for all coms upwards.
> 
> Plus, yes, the role of JTAC does not exist. Air power has had to rely on its own targeting equipment after being given a general description of where the enemy is.
> 
> 
> 
> They are issued bergans. But the particular type isn't modular at all and does not allow for anything other than the basic load out. Doesn't even have a top flap to fasten the newly introduced daysack to or place a rpg/mortar tube.
> 
> 
> 
> My point about role redundancy was not an argument to change their role. It is an argument against roles being etched it stone. Egyptian SF and SOF have clung to their roles so tightly they stopped deploying.
> 
> We need to move on from "we only do this".
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a bespoke tank with all the bells and whistles that won't be cheap or you can have a cheap tank without all the bells and whistles. Choose one. They will both still end up far more expensive than introducing more Abrams.
> 
> There's an assumption that the Egyptian T-90 will include active and passive protection systems. Should not expect this in my opinion, especially that the tank that underwent trials in Egypt was a T-72B3.
> 
> 
> 
> It is better than all our neighbours except the Israelis and Jordanians. Problem is, we should be holding ourselves to higher standards if we want to be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> There are defence forces much better equipped than Egypt. Personal protection equipment, basic first aid, and casualty evacuations are not limited to expeditionary forces.
> 
> 
> 
> Except you actually need to equip a fraction of that number. Specifically only the ground close combat forces and some combat support units. That price is also equivalent to one year worth of US aid which we have been a recipient of for several decades now, a bargain.
> 
> This is a problem entirely of our own making and one which could be solved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit that is distributed quickly during operations is rarely ever used properly. Issue it early, train with it, and then fight with it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Republican Guard is puny. Confined to Presidential protection and ceremonial duties. Little more than a glorified security force than a combat capable corps.
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed CSAR force when we struck Libya was a mishmash of Paras, Sa3ka, and several Air Force helicopter types. Reminds me of the Iran hostage debacle.





So if they can fix it, why ain't they doing so you know, I mean whats the reason, if it ain't financial then what's stopping them


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

@Gomig-21 

As soon as I say that they get new modular bergans. Shame they're shortback ones and don't have rocket pouches or a top flap though. 








Harpcore_lover said:


> So if they can fix it, why ain't they doing so you know, I mean whats the reason, if it ain't financial then what's stopping them



It isn't a priority and those in charge aren't up to the task.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF pilot with 4000+ hours in the F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Courtesy of @Hodor 

Gulf Shield 1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

mohammad45 said:


> Thank you sir, I will visit the thread. Nice practice with Rafale fighter jets.



Except they didn't! Thunder was there but not Rafale.
I hope my nagging feeling that you mistook a Typhoon
with our pretty aircraft is wrong but no Rafales at Ex.GS.

Great day to all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Taygibay said:


> Except they didn't! Thunder was there but not Rafale.
> I hope my nagging feeling that you mistook a Typhoon
> with our pretty aircraft is wrong but no Rafales at Ex.GS.
> 
> Great day to all, Tay.


Thanks for the correction. Looks like F 16, I hope Thunders practice Rafales, it's available for Pak,,,,,,,,, good day sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Frogman said:


> doesn't take into account for the Officer or NCO going down. The only two radio trained soldiers in a platoon of thirty plus.



Frogman mate, could you expound on that?

I don't see how the CO and NCO would not
assure the formation of the radio carrier man
nor do I get how few radios are used.

Minimum back in the 80s was for my teams
on the squad to each have a radio on top of
my own. Theirs ranged low to join me while
mine could reach the Platoon leader far away.

Please, Tay.

P.S. YVW Mo45, all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


>


It is nice to see the JF-17 there with the formation.. maybe it is a good omen..and right beside an F-5 that is supposed to be replaced soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Taygibay said:


> Frogman mate, could you expound on that?
> 
> I don't see how the CO and NCO would not
> assure the formation of the radio carrier man
> nor do I get how few radios are used.
> 
> Minimum back in the 80s was for my teams
> on the squad to each have a radio on top of
> my own. Theirs ranged low to join me while
> mine could reach the Platoon leader far away.
> 
> Please, Tay.
> 
> P.S. YVW Mo45, all the best.



The Platoon Commander and Platoon Sjt assume the positions of Section commanders when need be.

Example: Hasty attack. 1 Section is to assault, 2 section to suppress the enemy, and 3 section is to hold in reserve.

The Platoon Commander would typically take 1 Section to assault while the Platoon Sjt takes 2 Section to provide fire support/suppress the enemy. Knowing they're the only two with radios.

Other than that they use runners to deliver messages. What that looks like under En contact in the Sinai is a Platoon that lacks cohesion and is unable to take the initiative as the only way it works is by being micromanaged.

That's why you see Officers rather than Riflemen leading patrols in Egypt from any combat footage.

In our Sections in the UK each Rifleman had a Personal Role Radio (500m range unencrypted) and the Section IC and 2IC both had Bowman (long range encrypted). So there is coms within the section and to the Platoon Commander and Platoon Sgt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

Very interesting, my good mate!

So for short, the attribution is not truly
linked to combat element roles but rather
to role/rank of COs/NCOs which account
for too few Bowmans having been acquired?

Do you see the troops qualified both tactically
and technically to give some to corporals or
should there be a grouped buy of Bowmans & Sgts?

Because if each section has a long-range radio
it becomes possible to occupy more terrain and
in that vast expanse of the Sinaï, it could help!

Thanks for that informative answer, good day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is nice to see the JF-17 there with the formation.. maybe it is a good omen..and right beside an F-5 that is supposed to be replaced soon..



Agreed. That's such a great photo. It would be even better if we got a detailed summary of the exercise and what they trained on. Some of the info released was they did some A2A defensive exercises as well as A2G runs and even combined arms.

Looking forward to Bright Star and hopefully we'll get a lot of quality photos this year. Last year was actually pretty good, but most of the stuff we got a good look at was ground operations. The tank exercises were excellent and even the CAS, but I'd love to see more of the aerial aspect of it.

Back in the early ones they used to show a lot of the aerial stuff, but not much after that.

BTW, according to GFP, Japan, Turkey, Germany, Egypt, Indonesia, Israel and Pakistan all fell one spot. Notables that jumped up a spot are UK, South Korea and Iran. Interesting.

https://www.globalfirepower.com/countries-listing.asp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Great job by the armed forces taking out that gutless rat who calls himself the Emir el 3ars ebn el labwa. 
@Crocodile @Harpcore_lover Great job they're doing in Sinai when you see the radical drop in activity by the vermin rats since even late 2016. Yallah ya ged3an.




On a separate note, MBDA is participating in EDEX2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Great job by the armed forces taking out that gutless rat who calls himself the Emir el 3ars ebn el labwa.
> @Crocodile @Harpcore_lover Great job they're doing in Sinai when you see the radical drop in activity by the vermin rats since even late 2016. Yallah ya ged3an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a separate note, MBDA is participating in EDEX2018.





Gomig-21 said:


> Great job by the armed forces taking out that gutless rat who calls himself the Emir el 3ars ebn el labwa.
> @Crocodile @Harpcore_lover Great job they're doing in Sinai when you see the radical drop in activity by the vermin rats since even late 2016. Yallah ya ged3an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a separate note, MBDA is participating in EDEX2018.


It's pretty fucking epic and they should do more raids since he got killed in a raid in some place in the mountains.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Great job by the armed forces taking out that gutless rat who calls himself the Emir el 3ars ebn el labwa.
> @Crocodile @Harpcore_lover Great job they're doing in Sinai when you see the radical drop in activity by the vermin rats since even late 2016. Yallah ya ged3an.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a separate note, MBDA is participating in EDEX2018.


Pretty great effort, since he was killed in a raid I think army should intensify the raids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## curious

Why does Egyptian air force use those high visibility orange markings on its aircraft? i understand that it makes it easier for EAF to tell their jets from others, but that would apply on the enemy as well. 
Comprising an otherwise grey air superiority camouflage like this could prove a disadvantage in an air to air engagement whon't it ?








can anyone shed some light on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

curious said:


> Why does Egyptian air force use those high visibility orange markings on its aircraft? i understand that it makes it easier for EAF to tell their jets from others, but that would apply on the enemy as well.
> Comprising an otherwise grey air superiority camouflage like this could prove a disadvantage in an air to air engagement whon't it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone shed some light on this?


I think that it is to make the jets look "unique" or something along those lines. If tensions rise, they could easily just paint over it, but dogfights rarely depend solely on sight alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Taygibay said:


> Very interesting, my good mate!
> 
> So for short, the attribution is not truly
> linked to combat element roles but rather
> to role/rank of COs/NCOs which account
> for too few Bowmans having been acquired?
> 
> Do you see the troops qualified both tactically
> and technically to give some to corporals or
> should there be a grouped buy of Bowmans & Sgts?
> 
> Because if each section has a long-range radio
> it becomes possible to occupy more terrain and
> in that vast expanse of the Sinaï, it could help!
> 
> Thanks for that informative answer, good day, Tay.



I'm not sure what you asked exactly because I think it got lost in translation. But I will try to answer anyway.

It's rather hard to unpack because the issues are systemic, cultural, and often depend on roles too.

For a start Egypt's predominantly conscript based infantry are not trained in the use of radios or radio procedure unless their role demands it. They are poorly trained and equipped.

The role of Lance Corporal/fire team or squad commander is left to a conscript. Depending on length of service that rifleman could be in anywhere between 1-3 years. Yet still poorly trained and prepared.

NCOs are volunteers, Corporals/section commanders, are often better trained than their conscript counterparts but have little experience outside of their training, so while they may be technically adept they do not command any authority and thus are often unfit to lead. Not their fault, it is a consequence of a system that provides direct volunteer entry to Corporal.

A Sgt on the other hand has been in for quite some time, can be technically proficient. Often has the time and experience in to lead a Platoon. He is really the only person a Platoon commander can actually trust or count on given the lack of experience and training of the rest of the platoon.

Finally the Officer, this one is a quite difficult to judge. 3 years in the Academy he feels he is better trained than the entirety of his platoon, and he is. He also feels he's more experienced, which he often is, given the conscript based system anyone with combat experience is discharged after they reach their term.

So unlike the UK or France where a Platoon Commander would insert into a Platoon full of Pvts and Corporals with at least one tour their Egyptian counterpart knows he knows best.

It doesn't help that being an Officer in Egypt in itself is a sign of prestige in a pretty classist society, thus a stereotype exists for a reason. The designer sunglasses wearing Officer who wants to be the centre of attention, go through this thread and you will see plenty. This sort of Officer wants everything in the Platoon to rely and depend on him so he remains the bearer of knowledge. He wants to be the most powerful man there.

This results in a platoon where all the leadership positions don't trust each other and don't share their knowledge. Ultimately to the detriment of unit cohesion.

So whilst actually buying more coms or issuing Bowmans may be a good idea there's no real guarantee it will solve the core problem, trust. They will likely act and operate in the same way but carry around something heavy for their trouble.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

curious said:


> Why does Egyptian air force use those high visibility orange markings on its aircraft?



This started back in 1982/83 when the switch from the Soviet Union to the American side took place and as part of the weapons supply through the peace treaty and particularly the new fighter jets that were being introduced. The "claimed" reason is that they needed some type of visual identification to distinguish them from other aircraft in the region. We all know that's a bunch of hocus pocus and the true reason was to put pressure on the EAF to make it easy for the Israelis to pick them out in close air to air combat in case war broke out again. Good thing that was only a concept that lasted a short while as radars, missiles, IFF, coms and training improved drastically.

At the time, BVR was not the big thing as it is today and most of the fighting that took place in the wars with Israel from 1967 trough the war of attrition and then the October War was almost exclusively dog fighting done at very close range. The main instigator of this was the battle of Mansoura where there were somewhere in the vicinity of 30+/- fighters in the air at once battling it out at very close range. During that time, the EAF was also flying the Mirages that they received from Libya while the Israelis were also using the Nesher (Mirage 5 really) and the two were obviously similar. Knowing that, the Israelis had done something similar to their Neshers.






So the EAF began putting them on almost all their aircraft, even the MiG-21s, F-7s, Mirages and Phantoms and of course, the F-16s. 

As time has gone by and IFF has developed in the EAF, the BVR element was still missing and purposely so for obvious reasons. 



curious said:


> i understand that it makes it easier for EAF to tell their jets from others, but that would apply on the enemy as well.



If you think about it, if war ever broke out and those orange markings created a disadvantage, would the EAF keep them on? They can easily paint over them or even remove them. So the whole concept of them being a disadvantage is not true at all. There are also other reasons that make them unimportant during battle and that is most air engagements now don't require you to visually ID an aircraft. You must be able to determine it's an enemy aircraft way before you see it. Your radar has a threat library that identifies a non-friendly at very long distances and if it's an unknown signal, the IFF interrogator does the required process to determine if the signal is friend or foe. 



curious said:


> Comprising an otherwise grey air superiority camouflage like this could prove a disadvantage in an air to air engagement whon't it ?



The problem is that people look at it in only one way, as a disadvantage. But wouldn't it work the other way around also? Wouldn't it be just as easy for an Egyptian pilot to see that the enemy aircraft isn't orange? So he can identify the enemy just the same. This is the biggest misconception when there is always assumption that the disadvantage can and always will be on the Egyptian side. 



Mhmoud said:


> If tensions rise, they could easily just paint over it, but dogfights rarely depend solely on sight alone.



Exactly, if they even matter. At this point though they should get rid of them since it doesn't make one iota of a difference. Especially since the Rafales won't get them and neither are the MiG-35s. Some of the Blck 52s are without them.






Nowadays it's all about an air force's strength in SIGINT, EW CAS the aircraft's data fusion, radar, advanced weaponry and stealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

Frogman said:


> I'm not sure what you asked exactly because I think it got lost in translation. But I will try to answer anyway.



Perfect answer, mate!
There was nothing lost in translation
and the joy of an informative post is
a rare moment of bliss!  

For proof, I then gather the group buy
is best but with better training for Sgt_s_.


Frogman said:


> A Sgt on the other hand has been in for quite some time, can be technically proficient. Often has the time and experience in to lead a Platoon. He is really the only person a Platoon commander can actually trust or count on given the lack of experience and training of the rest of the platoon.



This also did not go unnoticed by me :


Frogman said:


> This sort of Officer wants everything in the Platoon to rely and depend on him so he remains the bearer of knowledge.



I loathe that kind of person with all my soul.
To me, knowledge is paramount to the point
of having a hard time morally in being paid
for sharing it.
Knowledge is manna and he who impedes its
flow to all humans is an agent of evil.

Mille grazie as our Italian friends say, all earned!

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Man


Taygibay said:


> Perfect answer, mate!
> There was nothing lost in translation
> and the joy of an informative post is
> a rare moment of bliss!
> 
> For proof, I then gather the group buy
> is best but with better training for Sgt_s_.
> 
> 
> This also did not go unnoticed by me :
> 
> 
> I loathe that kind of person with all my soul.
> To me, knowledge is paramount to the point
> of having a hard time morally in being paid
> for sharing it.
> Knowledge is manna and he who impedes its
> flow to all humans is an agent of evil.
> 
> Mille grazie as our Italian friends say, all earned!
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.


 
Man the amount of info you know is just fantastic, do you think that they are working on issues regarding professionalism or they Ain't? And if they ain't, no chance of any thing in sight?


----------



## Taygibay

^^^

Thanks mate but from Frogman's post, we can
derive that social change would help push for
an upgrade. In the present context, the more
professional attitude may come from the Arab
League expeditionary force proposal ( Mistrals et al. ).

If Egypt is to become the pillar ( nation cadre )
of an operational force, the discussion we just
had shows what needs to change. 

At the moment, I'd push for more quality NCOs
which can be found/made faster.

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Taygibay said:


> This also did not go unnoticed by me :
> 
> 
> I loathe that kind of person with all my soul.
> To me, knowledge is paramount to the point
> of having a hard time morally in being paid
> for sharing it.
> Knowledge is manna and he who impedes its
> flow to all humans is an agent of evil.
> 
> Mille grazie as our Italian friends say, all earned!
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.



Such behavior is inherent of (almost) all Arab armies... and this is also why their previous wars end up like it did...
No verticality of power share/Knowledge... it's a one man army...and a one man "Hero"... only problem... they would be no one to decorate him at the end...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Oh, mon ami, that works for Napoléon,
maybe your namesake or Alexander ...
but those are so few apart in real life.

Me, I'm struggling to find bright enough
people to talk with so geniuses are not
an ordinary occurrence and we still need
the army to work on ordinary days/years.

All the best to you and yours, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

This F-16 appears to be getting ready for a trip. Those are luggage pods.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> This F-16 appears to be getting ready for a trip. Those are luggage pods.




There were explosions heard in Sinai past couple days reported in Palestinian media...I think they were targeting Daesh militants ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> The Platoon Commander would typically take 1 Section to assault while the Platoon Sjt takes 2 Section to provide fire support/suppress the enemy. Knowing they're the only two with radios.



SOP, nothing wrong with that at all.



Frogman said:


> Other than that they use runners to deliver messages. What that looks like under En contact in the Sinai is a Platoon that lacks cohesion and is unable to take the initiative as the only way it works is by being micromanaged.



Might be a bit of a stretch to claim that micromanaging certain units on a platoon level makes them lack cohesion. Sometimes taking the initiative is situational and there's really no way to tell that is actually happening, my bro. Following orders is the basic principle of the military and it works from the squad level all the way up to division. On the flip side, if the training is inadequate for infantrymen in the Egyptian army, micromanaging might not be a bad thing in this case.

27th paras special ops platoon and even these guys probably could use some managing until they get enough experience, which ain't a bad thing TBH. They're really young guys.








Frogman said:


> Other than that they use runners to deliver messages.



Despite it being slow and archaic, I'm sure you realize that runners or messengers are the most secure form of coms, especially in areas infiltrated with cretins using all sorts of their own radios and CBs trying to intercept anything from the army.

Some of the amazing stuff they've seized from the vermin, and ironically, a VHT640 Waterproof Marine VHF made by Entel company located in* UK*! 






Look at all the seized radios the cretins are using!






Maybe, just maybe the way they're operating their coms is actually working and it's easy to lose the balanced perspective, while at the same time, not realize some other major difficulties that create the need to operate their system of coms the way they have; aside from the enemy's certain capabilities of intercepting, there is a huge jamming process happening at the same time. One that not only has blacked out major areas of Sinai, it's gone all the way through gaza, southern Israel up to parts of Jerusalem. Must keep these things in mind.



Frogman said:


> That's why you see Officers rather than Riflemen leading patrols in Egypt from any combat footage.



I honestly don't see anything wrong with that. Strong leadership -- even at the squad level -- is imperative and if it's done differently than what the UK or France does, so what, ma bro.



Frogman said:


> In our Sections in the UK each Rifleman had a Personal Role Radio (500m range unencrypted) and the Section IC and 2IC both had Bowman (long range encrypted). So there is coms within the section and to the Platoon Commander and Platoon Sgt.



Can't rely on military spokesman to show any details of coms in any of the presented combat footage. 



Frogman said:


> So unlike the UK or France where a Platoon Commander would insert into a Platoon full of Pvts and Corporals with at least one tour their Egyptian counterpart knows he knows best.



While that might be true in some cases, the problem with describing it in that manner is that it casts a general shadow over the entire armed forces and that might be a little bit unfair and too generalized.



Frogman said:


> It doesn't help that being an Officer in Egypt in itself is a sign of prestige in a pretty classist society, thus a stereotype exists for a reason. The designer sunglasses wearing Officer who wants to be the centre of attention, go through this thread and you will see plenty. This sort of Officer wants everything in the Platoon to rely and depend on him so he remains the bearer of knowledge. He wants to be the most powerful man there.



Very generalized and ultra presumptive, Froggy. This issue does exist for sure, but you just can't blanket statement it like that. Also keep in mind, grunts are grunts. This is everywhere, even in the mighty US Army.

BTW, going back to your comment that JTACS doesn't exist is crazy, ma man. All the combined exercise with the US all used JTACS, calling in F-16 bombing runs and going way back using the Mirages. Just last year's BS was heavily CAS using relayed pinpoint coordinates live fire. All the recon flights with Beechcraft and E2-Cs and such are happening for a reason. If in these Sinai ops they're using general vicinity coordinates to helos and aircraft, then it's a command structure issue with the way they're dealing with this fight, but doesn't suggest that it doesn't exist.





















This is going back 8-9 years.











Also, all the footage of precision strikes on the Libyan border and elsewhere with F-16s and Wingloongs and AT-802s are all part of a functioning JTACS system, albeit on a larger scale.



Taygibay said:


> Do you see the troops qualified both tactically
> and technically to give some to corporals or
> should there be a grouped buy of Bowmans & Sgts?



Sgts? I think Frogman was referring to 'sergeants' with the Sgt abbreviation, mon bon amis.  



Taygibay said:


> Because if each section has a long-range radio
> it becomes possible to occupy more terrain and
> in that vast expanse of the Sinaï, it could help!



They're not short of coms radios on any capacity, Tay. Just because we haven't seen what we think is conventional in some of the combat footage released isn't 100% indicative. And they're not using British-made Bowmans and will probably never use them. One of my favorite pics dates back to 1973 and Egyptian radio operators were a huge part of the war. Sorry couldn't find a bigger pic.






And BTW, they don't need to "occupy more terrain." This all Egyptian land so the military ops are completely different than expeditionary ones in a foreign land. Some might get the impression this is like what's going on in Syria when it's not even remotely close. This is an important factor to consider with how they're dealing with coms and specifically the non-conventional enemy which is entrenched in very different sections of Sinai, from villages to cities to farmlands to desert areas. The area is entirely local, right? Also, the Egyptian army has close to 4500 HUMVEEs, not to mention the slew of other military vehicles and a certain portion of those Hummers are equipped with all sorts of radios and coms and are trailing many of these units. In other words, this is hardly a lacking issue whatsoever, just to be clear.

And what I'm concerned with is that with all this criticism -- which is fine as long as it's constructive and applicable -- is that we don't lose sight of the positives. The fact is that they've done an outstanding job so far and the decrease in activity is very appreciable. While it's easy to pick apart their faults and the failures, the fact is their successes far outweigh any failures and that they've taken out quite a few of these terrorist elements and have seized massive amounts of contraband and weapons and equipment and have exterminated a good chunk of the roaches. So a balanced view is absolutely necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

Gomig-21 said:


> And BTW, they don't need to "occupy more terrain." This all Egyptian land so



On that mate, I only meant more area per squad.
On the rest, I'll come back to you later; very busy!

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> SOP, nothing wrong with that at all.



Other than both the Platoon Commander and Sjt being in positions where they can not be in control of all three sections?

The Platoon Commander (and his rad op + runner) should be a tactical bound behind the point section, so he can send out sitreps up the chain and then call on two Section Commanders (the assaulting section and the one providing fire support) for an Orders Group.

The Platoon Commander will then lead the assaulting section to a deployment point if necessary. He remains a tactical bound behind his assaulting section, never actually taking part in the assault. He must remain in a position where has tactical control of his entire platoon.

The Platoon Sjt and his work party (usually the reserved 3rd section) will remain a tactical bound behind the Platoon Commander ready to resupply the ammunition intensive fire support/suppressing section or move to carry out a casualty evacuation. He also needs to anticipate the Platoon Commanders orders to move the reserve section to carry out an assault or suppress another en position.



Gomig-21 said:


> Might be a bit of a stretch to claim that micromanaging certain units on a platoon level makes them lack cohesion. Sometimes taking the initiative is situational and there's really no way to tell that is actually happening, my bro. Following orders is the basic principle of the military and it works from the squad level all the way up to division. On the flip side, if the training is inadequate for infantrymen in the Egyptian army, micromanaging might not be a bad thing in this case.



There is no need to ask if training is inadequate for infantrymen. We know it is.

A lack of cohesion necessitates micromanaging, and micromanaging hurts cohesion. Micromanagement does not result in effective infantry platoons.

Of course taking the initiative is situational. But platoons and sections used to being micromanagement will typically never take it when required.



Gomig-21 said:


> Despite it being slow and archaic, I'm sure you realize that runners or messengers are the most secure form of coms, especially in areas infiltrated with cretins using all sorts of their own radios and CBs trying to intercept anything from the army.



You still use runners. Both the Platoon Commander and Sjt have their own runners. A section commander or 2IC can task any one of their Riflemen to relay a message. It isn't an either or situation.

Problems arise when you only use one form of communication. When IS over ran the Burkan checkpoint in the Sinai a lack of coms and the distance between defensive positions essentially split an infantry platoon into single sections fighting for their lives rather than a platoon that could operate together with sections providing mutual support to each other.



Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe, just maybe the way they're operating their coms is actually working and it's easy to lose the balanced perspective, while at the same time, not realize some other major difficulties that create the need to operate their system of coms the way they have; aside from the enemy's certain capabilities of intercepting, there is a huge jamming process happening at the same time. One that not only has blacked out major areas of Sinai, it's gone all the way through gaza, southern Israel up to parts of Jerusalem. Must keep these things in mind.



That's why there's a communications and specialist equipment part of your orders group. Any need to run radio silent or note interference would be detailed there.

The use of ECM and coms in the same environment is a regular occurrence.



Gomig-21 said:


> I honestly don't see anything wrong with that. Strong leadership -- even at the squad level -- is imperative and if it's done differently than what the UK or France does, so what, ma bro.



Point man is usually the first to be engaged. If you're reacting to effective enemy fire you're not in a positon in which you are in control of your platoon or could carry out your combat estimate and issue Quick Battle Orders in a secure O group. You're also very likely to go man down by en fire or IED.

The difference being the UK and France are not tactically incompetent.



Gomig-21 said:


> Can't rely on military spokesman to show any details of coms in any of the presented combat footage.



Never rely on the Spox for anything.



Gomig-21 said:


> While that might be true in some cases, the problem with describing it in that manner is that it casts a general shadow over the entire armed forces and that might be a little bit unfair and too generalized.



In a Conscript Army that routinely discharges soldiers and rotates out Officers every 3 years?

It is a consequence of the system.



Gomig-21 said:


> Very generalized and ultra presumptive, Froggy. This issue does exist for sure, but you just can't blanket statement it like that. Also keep in mind, grunts are grunts.



Only to support my point. There is a general lack of trust between Officers, NCOs, and Conscripts. Competent leaders are the exception, not the rule. 

Leadership itself can be taught. But Egyptian academies focus on wrote memorisation rather than practical application, much like the Egyptian educational system as a whole. ​



Gomig-21 said:


> This is everywhere, even in the mighty US Army.



Except the US Army does not retain fundamental training as an Officer only experience.



Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, going back to your comment that JTACS doesn't exist is crazy, ma man. All the combined exercise with the US all used JTACS, calling in F-16 bombing runs and going way back using the Mirages. Just last year's BS was heavily CAS using relayed pinpoint coordinates live fire. All the recon flights with Beechcraft and E2-Cs and such are happening for a reason. If in these Sinai ops they're using general vicinity coordinates to helos and aircraft, then it's a command structure issue with the way they're dealing with this fight, but doesn't suggest that it doesn't exist.



It doesn't exist. Anyone with any idea of how to give a grid reference can call in fires. That's not the only qualification for the role.



Gomig-21 said:


> And they're not using British-made Bowmans and will probably never use them.



It is what the UK uses. Not suggesting that anyone else does. The general principle remains the same.



Gomig-21 said:


> not to mention the slew of other military vehicles and a certain portion of those Hummers are equipped with all sorts of radios and coms and are trailing many of these units. In other words, this is hardly a lacking issue whatsoever, just to be clear.



So what happens when you dismount?




Gomig-21 said:


> the fact is their successes far outweigh any failures



It has only been days since a handful of IS infantrymen and two suicide bombers infiltrated a Battalion HQ and killed twenty (including the Btn CO and 2IC) without any opposition. That is something you expect of the ANA/ANP/PMU/Pesh not of a military that expects to be taken seriously.

It has only been a couple months since IS mowed down 300 worshippers in an area that was allegedly "under control" and running distance away from an Army position.

It has also been a couple months where a few minutes separated the DM and MoI from being killed during a visit to Arish airport

In six years we have lost damn near the same number of troops the US has over the course of the Afghan war in an area a quarter the size of an Afghani province whilst facing no more than a couple hundred militants.

The failures have been constant and embarrassing, totally exposing the tactical incompetence of Egyptian forces for all to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Gomig-21 said:


> SOP, nothing wrong with that at all.



I'd go for an NCO per squad. New sarge, old sarge, Commander.



Gomig-21 said:


> On the flip side, if the training is inadequate for infantrymen in the Egyptian army, micromanaging might not be a bad thing in this case.
> 27th paras special ops platoon and even these guys probably could use some managing



Special forces are a particular case, not good
for comparison as A-micro management is the
name of their game and individual qualities much
more developed so that B- you find FS units with
2 corporals, 3 sergeants and two lieutenants for
some ops, not a standard section format by far.
____-___-____​On the radios, agreed that runners are safe ...
except from bullets and accidents but they are
also slow. When attacking an outpost, my men
could be about 700m apart with the target near
the middle of the line joining them. Where do
my runners go? It's not _formation fight_ anymore.
Having/using both is a boon.

But I would like to find a paper trail for those rats'
radios your guys nabbed; to see who paid for 'em.



Gomig-21 said:


> Strong leadership -- even at the squad level -- is imperative and if it's done differently than what the UK or France does, so what, ma bro.





Frogman said:


> Except the US Army does not retain fundamental training as an Officer only experience.



NCOs can do that with a proper finishing school
and a good training program. What's more, it helps
in elevating the level of lower classes citizens.

And as far as terrain, I've answered the more ground
coverage prior so that I'm left with agreeing that the
criticism has to be constructive, as in the above bit.

And that pic with the smiling pretty boy looks like an advert. 




Frogman said:


> That's why there's a communications and specialist equipment part of your orders group. Any need to run radio silent or note interference would be detailed there.
> 
> The use of ECM and coms in the same environment is a regular occurrence.



Gotta agree there too. Your own radios are of
course supposed to work under your jamming.

And I hope the rats' ECM are limited if they exist.



Frogman said:


> In a Conscript Army that routinely discharges soldiers and rotates out Officers every 3 years?
> It is a consequence of the system.



When France had the compulsory service, the armed
forces, especially the army, were split in operational
vs conscript regiments so to speak with only the pros
& a very small number of conscript ( usually on a pro
conversion course ) doing the OPEX / hard stuff.

The duration by the last era was down to a single year.
Three years is not much, 6 to 10 + is a minimum goal.

Nice convo, guys; have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ooof, how am I going to reply to all of this? LOL! Need a Red Bull, fresh cup of coffee and a few hours loool. 
Excellent stuff, gentlemen. 
Let me clear my schedule for the day!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, according to GFP, Japan, Turkey, Germany, Egypt, Indonesia, Israel and Pakistan all fell one spot. Notables that jumped up a spot are UK, South Korea and Iran. Interesting.


Pakistan fell 4 spots, from 13 to 17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airmarshal

Rafale in Egyptian markings looking very nice! Congrats 



Gomig-21 said:


> Ah, ok. I thought you were stationed in IC as a personnel. I misunderstood. Yeah my father was in an administrative capacity. Traveled and lived in many places as a result. Besides Pakistan and Thailand, in Africa we were in Burundi, Zaire and Kenya. Great experience as a child growing up.
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't have any problem absorbing the building of those two additional ships at the Alexandria shipyard. The only obstacle would be the usual agreement on the financing.
> 
> BTW, the new Qatari Rafales have almost completed their testing. It's nice to see a Rafale with a different camo than the usual single tone grey, but they've also added the Qatari colors now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The conclusion of Khalifa 3 with the UAE.



Qatari Rafales looking cool in two tone camouflage.

Which ship is that and which helicopter its carrying?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

That's a Baynunah "corvette", airmarshal!

It is produced at Abu Dhabi Ship Building
on the lead BR70 Combattante by CNM
made in France.

The chopper is a Eurocopter AS 565 also
known as the Panther and also made in Fr.

Particularity : fast enough at around 32 Kt.

Have a great day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

Yesterday was earth day in the US and speaking of the beautiful Sinai; Taken from the Space Station in 2009.








Taygibay said:


> Special forces are a particular case, not good
> for comparison as A-micro management is the
> name of their game and individual qualities much
> more developed so that B- you find FS units with
> 2 corporals, 3 sergeants and two lieutenants for
> some ops, not a standard section format by far.



But this is mostly the units they're using in Sinai. That's the typical Egyptian platoon size, roughly 30+/- very young guys. My point was also to show that they are pretty young and the academy has made more of an emphasis on instilling camaraderie and cohesion in their training. They've been doing this for a while now. Sa'aka takes that unity/cohesion element of the training pretty seriously as illustrated in that video of their training at the academy that I posted a few pages back. 

Now whether that camaraderie translates into the field and if it works with different units matching & attaching with others and that cultural issue takes over and threatens cohesion like Frogman suggested is another thing. 



Taygibay said:


> On the radios, agreed that runners are safe ...
> except from bullets and accidents but they are
> also slow. When attacking an outpost, my men
> could be about 700m apart with the target near
> the middle of the line joining them. Where do
> my runners go? It's not _formation fight_ anymore.
> Having/using both is a boon.



I can see that, but aren't basic 2-way radios just as effective in cases like that? There's also the possibility that because this fighting in the Sinai is a bit more concentrated, different from conventional warfare or even the type of urban fighting in Iraq and certainly different from the battle environment that was what the US was facing in Afghanistan that it doesn't necessitate platoons being split up in sections that are separated so extensively. Much of the footage we've seen shows the entire platoons, if and when split, are operating at close proximity of one another and in others, their broken up in squads and acting as infantrymen following armored convoys. Perhaps the structure of the fighting is unique. In Iraq, Afghanistan it was foreign forces fighting in foreign lands. Here it's quite different because the "local" component plays a huge factor in tactics. Froggy will probably disagree with that but tough crap. 



Taygibay said:


> But I would like to find a paper trail for those rats'
> radios your guys nabbed; to see who paid for 'em.



That's always been a tough question to answer, who is supporting these cretins. It's most certainly coming in some form of smuggling and not through wiring methods. I'm sure the Egyptian army is putting a major emphasis on that and I bet it's put a huge dent on the cretins' operating abilities. We've seen a major drop in the sophistication of the IEDs and booby traps they're using, so it must be working. The gov seems to know where and who it's coming from which complicates the fragile alliance in the region. This is another big problem they have to deal with that is very dangerous. You have the heavy and continuous infiltration from Libya, from Gaza and from Sudan as well as by sea through the Red Sea. Another reason why they've basically cut off the 3 main cities in Arish, Sheikh Zweid City and Rafah so that nothing comes in. Unfortunately that's put a huge burden on the residents there and has drawn large criticism from human rights watch groups. That's one thing the Egyptian army is not doing a good job with, for sure. 

The other problem was Sisi putting a timeline on the operations. He should've never done that.



Taygibay said:


> And that pic with the smiling pretty boy looks like an advert.



The majority of footage from that war was taken after the fact using recreations. Sadat issued a "no journalist or photographer embedding" policy for the war itself except in certain situations such as when the last Israeli outpost to surrender did so. They milked that one to no end lol. But the point of the photo was that they had conventional coms throughout the war and if I'm not mistaken, had a dedicated signals corps. 



Taygibay said:


> Gotta agree there too. Your own radios are of
> course supposed to work under your jamming.
> 
> And I hope the rats' ECM are limited if they exist.



Hand-held two-way radios are very susceptible to jamming, though, and that's what the squads are using. They're not high-frequency hopping like Bowmans or SINCGARS and they're jamming the living daylights out of much of the areas they're operating in.



SipahSalar said:


> Pakistan fell 4 spots, from 13 to 17.



Really? I assumed the arrow down represented only one spot. That's strange since most of their criteria evolves around strength in numbers and the quality of those numbers and if anything, Pakistan Army has increased its equipment hasn't it? More Thunders and Mi-35s and Vipers? Have they reduced anything that you're aware of?



airmarshal said:


> Which ship is that and which helicopter its carrying?



UAE Baynunah Corvette and Eurocopter as Tay said. Pretty sweet setup they got there for sure.

@Taygibay , remember that discussion we were having with @The Eagle about the fuel transfer in that Rafale at the Dubai air show last year? Well, I was talking to someone else on another forum about the Gripen and Rafale and engine efficiencies among other things and I brought up the issue of pushing negative G's and that fuel transfer we talked about and someone posted this pic of a South African Gripen. Apparently its GE F404 does the same exact thing as the SNECMA in the Rafale. Post negative G maneuver fuel transfer.  What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taygibay

Nice read my friend, thanks!

And yes, a push by the compressed flow
that would "seep" a big bubble of fuel.

Interesting, now we'll need a chart by engine
( and even plane ) showing the recovery time
before the seeping stops.
Shorter bars are best! 

Have a great day mate, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SipahSalar

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? I assumed the arrow down represented only one spot. That's strange since most of their criteria evolves around strength in numbers and the quality of those numbers and if anything, Pakistan Army has increased its equipment hasn't it? More Thunders and Mi-35s and Vipers? Have they reduced anything that you're aware of?


That's correct. Pakistani military has only increased in quantity and quality since then. There could be two reasons for the fall. 

1. They have revised how they score militaries.

2. The countries that climbed have increased in capability at even faster pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Gomig-21 said:


> UAE Baynunah Corvette and Eurocopter as Tay said. Pretty sweet setup they got there for sure.



Again whats the origin of the ship and which helicopter is that? 

Is it this one ? 

http://www.airbus.com/helicopters/military-helicopters/medium/as565-mbe.html


----------



## Taygibay

airmarshal said:


> Again whats the origin of the ship and which helicopter is that?



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyptian-armed-forces.103456/page-321#post-10437273



Taygibay said:


> That's a Baynunah "corvette", airmarshal!
> 
> It is produced at Abu Dhabi Ship Building
> on the lead BR70 Combattante by CNM
> made in France.
> 
> The chopper is a Eurocopter AS 565 also
> known as the Panther and also made in Fr.
> 
> Particularity : fast enough at around 32 Kt.
> 
> Have a great day, Tay.





airmarshal said:


> Is it this one ?



Yes!

Bis repetita placent however, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Oh hey, look at this sharp-looking fella from the paras. I wonder what are those letters on that badge on the right side of his chest, I can't ready it too well. I think it reads: Jaaaaaay...Teeeeeeeee...Aaaaaaaaay.....Ceeeeeee! JTAC! Mishmomken!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

36 years ago this month, April 1982, the final remnants of Israelis trying to settle in Sinai were forced to pack up and take a hike but resisted a little bit, to no avail. 

Look at this guy's shirt.






Awwww, too bad. Can't take land that doesn't belong to you.






Pack 'em up.






If this doesn't prove they had plans to keep the land forever under the pretext of an existential threat, I don't know what does.

They had built settlements! Chalets and condominiums with plans of them becoming permanent residences and when it came time to clear out, they went up on the roofs to try and stay and not be forced to leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

EAD network around the clock.





















Great shot of a TOR-M2E missile just fired.






Harpoon blk II being fired from the ENS Toushka, Oliver Hazar Perry-class frigate during an exercise last year.











Apaches, Alpha Jets, Beechcraft, E-2C Hawkey and C-130s moving into Sinai.


























Egyptian Army Special Forces conduct CT and hostage rescue training with their Bahraini counterparts in Khalid Bin Walid 18 exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> EAD network around the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot of a TOR-M2E missile just fired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpoon blk II being fired from the ENS Toushka, Oliver Hazar Perry-class frigate during an exercise last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apaches, Alpha Jets, Beechcraft, E-2C Hawkey and C-130s moving into Sinai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Army Special Forces conduct CT and hostage rescue training with their Bahraini counterparts in Khalid Bin Walid 18 exercise.



Alpha jets are used for close air support right?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @DavidSling @500 , what's up with the Israeli tank crews lately? A rollover and a submersion in less than 1 month? And how did one crewman die in this rollover? That's a bit bizarre.











You guys should come to Egypt for some better training to avoid these things......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

* ايوة كده *

Egyptian M1A1 in desert drills, sand donuts.


Rafales

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> * ايوة كده *
> 
> Egyptian M1A1 in desert drills, sand donuts.
> 
> 
> Rafales


Is the crew of that m1a1-m1a2 efficueff tho?


----------



## Taygibay

GoMiG, or Mica, can you confirm that the Rafales
seen in your last post are flying over the delta of
the Nile?

There are places in France that also look the part
so I'm unsure of location. Or just confirm the date.

Thanks and good day, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> Is the crew of that m1a1-m1a2 efficueff tho?



Let's hope so. You can't really tell either way by that short clip but they've put a huge emphasis on tank warfare and training and have one of the best tanks ever made, so we can only hope.

The real question will be how they integrate the T-90s with an already set majority western tanks fleet. That is definitely a concern. 



Taygibay said:


> GoMiG, or Mica, can you confirm that the Rafales
> seen in your last post are flying over the delta of
> the Nile?
> 
> There are places in France that also look the part
> so I'm unsure of location. Or just confirm the date.
> 
> Thanks and good day, Tay.



Doesn't look like the Delta, Tay. Looks a lot more like the south/western coast of France or somewhere in Europe to me, especially in this pic.
EDIT: BTW, that delivery of the first batch of 3 was 1 year ago this April.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope so. You can't really tell either way by that short clip but they've put a huge emphasis on tank warfare and training and have one of the best tanks ever made, so we can only hope.
> 
> The real question will be how they integrate the T-90s with an already set majority western tanks fleet. That is definitely a concern.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like the Delta, Tay. Looks a lot more like the south/western coast of France or somewhere in Europe to me, especially in this pic.


Tile Roofs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Gomig-21 said:


> EDIT: BTW, that delivery of the first batch of 3 was 1 year ago this April.



What I thought, delivery flight over the Charentes
and Aquitaine regions, thanks for the opinion, mate.

Great day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Tile Roofs.



You saw tile roofs? Dang, what magnification did you use? 
You'll see a lot of those terracotta tile roofs in regions of Spain and especially Portugal. Portugal is a major stopping point for long distance air travel from Egypt to the US and back. Most of the F-16s coming from the US on their way to Egypt almost always stop at Lajes in the Azores. Same beautiful, lush greenery and those types of buildings.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taygibay

I really loathe those hi-viz patches especially
when you check the above : Loose the patch,
keep the flag and red lettering, downsize the
number and you've got yourself a sharp look.

BTW, what are the Yiddish looking characters
on the nose? A lettermark by Ahmed Hader
or a warning to ...

Have a good day all, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Taygibay said:


> I really loathe those hi-viz patches especially
> when you check the above ; Loose the patch,
> keep the flag and red lettering, downsize the
> number and you've got yourself a sharp look.
> 
> BTW, what are the Yiddish looking characters
> on the nose? A lettermark by Ahmed Hader
> or a warning to ...
> 
> Have a good day all, Tay.


The Egyptian colour scheme stems from the Camp David accords, to make sure that when Egypt got equipment comparable to Israel's they are easily identified and tracked by eye. We have seen how great a threat Egyptian pilots can be to Israelis when they are in inferior types of aircraft. Should change soon, however, as WVR combat is phased out.

The Yiddish-looking characters are Arabic numbers in Arabic form. Here they are:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Taygibay said:


> BTW, what are the Yiddish looking characters
> on the nose?



"Yiddish"!? Com'oooon, Taaay! lol. Don't tell me you've never seen Arabic numerals before? 

BTW, here's another fun fact not too many actually know. If you look at that last set of pics and that glowing afterburner, those aircraft are the 2nd to last order and are Block 40s. What clearly distinguishes them from the block 52s is 3 things. The 52s have the IFF sensors on the top of the noses in front of the cockpit, they have that extended tail base where the drag chute comes out and specifically the Egyptian block 40's F-16s have the F110-GE-129 engines by General Electric, while the block 52's have the Pratt & Whitney F100-PW-229.

You can see the difference is clear as day in the turkey feathers of the nozzles. The GE ones on the block 40s in that pic have that zig-zag shape to the turkey feathers, a very distinct, gun-metal/metallic grey shine to them and also have a very slight bulbous shape to them.






While the newer, bock 52's in those above pics landing in Portugal have the PW engines with the much larger and more distinct silver, base at the joint with the fuselage, the straighter turkey feathers and they're more blackish than that gun-metal grey color of the GE's.






Not sure why they switched to the PW engines on the 52s because there was a huge competition between PW and GE to win the contract for the fleet of block 40 orders and when they made the presentation to the EAF, Egyptians chose the GE because it's well know in the F-16 circuit that the GE is hands down and better engine, much more responsive, less prone to failures and the maintenance crews love working with the GEs more so than the PWs. They also have a slightly higher thrust. 2/3 of all the American F-16s operate GE engines while the other 1/3 are PWs. 

So it's really interesting that the EAF ended up with the PW in this last batch of 52s. 
Also, the other way you can tell if an F-16 has a GE or a PW engine is basically in the block designation. If the block number ends in (0), then it's a General Electric engine and if it ends in a (2), it's a Pratt & Whitney. Hence the EAF block 40s and 52s. Might also be the reason why the Turks chose the block 50 and not 52 specifically for the engine which is why I'm surprised with this choice for the EAF. If they really liked the General Electric engine, they should've ordered the block 50s and not the 52s and they would've also had commonalty among the fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Taygibay said:


> GoMiG, or Mica, can you confirm that the Rafales
> seen in your last post are flying over the delta of
> the Nile?
> 
> There are places in France that also look the part
> so I'm unsure of location. Or just confirm the date.
> 
> Thanks and good day, Tay.



In France Tay , that was before any rafale delivered to Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

So really, you people like big numbers?

 

Both sets are too big is what I meant
versus the very pretty red lettering
ID markings.

Great day all, hi Mica mate, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Unfortunately, I don't think the EAF has a say in that matter. Those are factory set, contractual requirements.
Some of the US F-16 and even other countries bear 6 digits numbers even. And the US also labels which state wing squadron it's out of with huge lettering on the tails.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Taygibay

Yeah but look :





Flag, roundel, small numbers :
ultra clean looking and still Egyptian!

​Great day to you, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Taygibay said:


> Yeah but look :
> View attachment 471418
> 
> 
> Flag, roundel, small numbers :
> ultra clean looking and still Egyptian!
> 
> ​Great day to you, Tay.


The French have a thing with style. It's almost always perfect.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Mhmoud said:


> The French have a thing with style. It's almost always perfect.


I personally thing this roundel Should be replaced, it has something to do with the British, reminds me with their occupation and stuff.
Should be replaced with the eye of Horus, something egyotian, Authentic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Eye of Horus in Misr tricolor?
Not too big? Fine by me ...

TBH, Mahmoud, the Italians
are almost always the best
dressed but we don't cheat.

Substance over deco anytime
except as a finishing touch ...


 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Taygibay said:


> Yeah but look :
> View attachment 471418
> 
> 
> Flag, roundel, small numbers :
> ultra clean looking and still Egyptian!
> 
> ​Great day to you, Tay.



And they've gone and ruined exactly what you described there with that gaudy, Tahya Misr in white Arabic and a village quality wavy flag in between the two words. What a shame.












That is so bad that I'm not exactly sure if the orange swaths would be better. Issue is if they were forced to put something on for visual ID. 



Mhmoud said:


> The French have a thing with style. It's almost always perfect.



Indeed, kinda like this.






And how gorgeous was the Mirage 4000? It was basically a hybrid of the Mirage V and Rafale. The best of both worlds and this might be the most beautiful fighter jet to have ever been built IMO.




























Harpcore_lover said:


> I personally thing this roundel Should be replaced, it has something to do with the British, reminds me with their occupation and stuff.
> Should be replaced with the eye of Horus, something egyotian, Authentic.



Agreed, 100%. They should change the roundel to a new shape of the tail flag itself. Something modern and shapy and then change the tail flag to the Egyptian golden eagle coat of arms.

Something like this instead of the roundel.






Or at least be a little more creative than with that roundel. This would be fantastic and very original, with the emphasis on the golden eagle.






I wouldn't even mind this.






And then put any one of these on the tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> And they've gone and ruined exactly what you described there with that gaudy, Tayia Misr in white Arabic and a village quality wavy flag in between the two words. What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so bad that I'm not exactly sure if the orange swaths would be better. Issue is if they were forced to put something on for visual ID.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, kinda like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how gorgeous was the Mirage 4000? It was basically a hybrid of the Mirage V and Rafale. The best of both worlds and this might be the most beautiful fighter jet to have ever been built IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, 100%. They should change the roundel to a new shape of the tail flag itself. Something modern and shapy and then change the tail flag to the Egyptian golden eagle coat of arms.
> 
> Something like this instead of the roundel.
> 
> 
> Or at least be a little more creative than with that roundel. This would be fantastic and very original, with the emphasis on the golden eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even mind this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then put any one of these on the tail.


That Tahya Misr thing, isn't it part of the presidential campaign? I hope they take it out soon, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> That Tahya Misr thing, isn't it part of the presidential campaign? I hope they take it out soon, though.



Unfortunately I believe it's permanent. BTW, speaking of Mirages, you should open up and start a thread on the Libyan Armed Forces. I don't think one exists and we can really get into it. I'd be happy to contribute and there's actually is a lot of material out there from the Qaddafi era but especially now with the refurbishing work they've done on the MiG-23s & 21s, the Mi-24 Hinds & Mirage F-1s, Sukhois and much more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sensational

Hello guys,

I have a question about Egypt's air capabilities. Now, I'll start off by saying that I looked for an answer on Wikipedia but since I lack understanding about airpower I couldn't get a conclusive one, so here I am.

I'm wondering, lets say there is an object about 1400km from Egypt's closest airbase/airport, or about 1200km from it's border. Would Egypt actually be able to attack this object with it's bombers, Mirage 5s perhaps? Wikipedia tells me that the planes Egypt currently fly have a combat range of about 500-800km.

My question is, can this be extended up towards their ferry range by fitting lighter loads/drop tanks? What about air refueling, I don't know if any of Egypt's transports are built for that, but some of Egypt's fighters have buddy-to-buddy capabilities no?

In short, can Egypt hit that target, 1400km away? And if so, what sort of ordinance could they bring that far?

To further complicate this, lets say that this completely hypothetical enemy has access to a squadron of Su-27s, and a squadron of Mig-23s. (If you want to assume they're all in the air, fine, one or two, fine, none, fine. Just looking to understand the complexities of the situation.)

How many planes would Egypt need to bring to win, is this a feasible mission?

Edit: I understand that this is a very speculative question, I'm mostly looking for the basic details, and any hypothetical expansion on that is a welcome bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh hey, look at this sharp-looking fella from the paras. I wonder what are those letters on that badge on the right side of his chest, I can't ready it too well. I think it reads: Jaaaaaay...Teeeeeeeee...Aaaaaaaaay.....Ceeeeeee! JTAC! Mishmomken!



You can't be using my own posts against me like that 

The point is they're few and far between. Often a Brigade (regular infantry) or Battalion level (SOF) asset than a Company one, which is what we need. 

You will also find this particular JTAC is US trained and a regular Para Captain rather than roled as a JTAC. Trained for something in Egypt =/= is his role.



Harpcore_lover said:


> Is the crew of that m1a1-m1a2 efficueff tho?



Best trained tank crews in the Arab world. Whether that means anything in the grand scheme of things is something else. Certainly not better than our Eastern neighbours who are incidentally the only other major tank Army in the region.



Mhmoud said:


> The Egyptian colour scheme stems from the Camp David accords, to make sure that when Egypt got equipment comparable to Israel's they are easily identified and tracked by eye.



That's a myth. There's no band in the Peace Treaty that stipulates that. It's a simple anti fratricide measure for both allied and enemy aircraft as well as ground based air defence. 

They only started to put the orange markers on them in the 90s. Plus the newly set up aggressor squadron doesn't have them at all. 







Gomig-21 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think the EAF has a say in that matter. Those are factory set, contractual requirements.
> Some of the US F-16 and even other countries bear 6 digits numbers even. And the US also labels which state wing squadron it's out of with huge lettering on the tails.



We set those requirements. Also, the Arabic lettering, flag, and orange swaths are added post delivery. 

There's a lot of variety in terms of serials, for instance the Pak -16s have the serial on the spine.



Gomig-21 said:


> And they've gone and ruined exactly what you described there with that gaudy, Tahya Misr in white Arabic and a village quality wavy flag in between the two words. What a shame.



A bloody travesty! 



Gomig-21 said:


> Issue is if they were forced to put something on for visual ID.



Like Mhmoud said, it's part of the Presidential campaign. First featured in the massive Air Force graduation which was a bit of a muscle flex. 



Gomig-21 said:


> Agreed, 100%. They should change the roundel to a new shape of the tail flag itself. Something modern and shapy and then change the tail flag to the Egyptian golden eagle coat of arms.
> 
> Something like this instead of the roundel.



The roundel is standardised so that should stay. But I would be in favour of removing the orange swaths and tahya masrs in favour of Squadron emblems.

If you really need the Tahya Masr the KSA has the right idea. Small calligraphy in a non tok tok like colour.







Mhmoud said:


> That Tahya Misr thing, isn't it part of the presidential campaign? I hope they take it out soon, though.





Sensational said:


> In short, can Egypt hit that target, 1400km away? And if so, what sort of ordinance could they bring that far?



The farthest the EAF has gone is Sirte and Jufrah. Both 2000+ km round trips, both times without air refuel. 

Both times it was a mixture of bombers (precision guided munition carrying fighters) and escort aircraft (AAM carrying fighters) 

There's an assumption that Egypt needs to carry out a strike from inside its own territory, that's not something anyone should bank on.



Sensational said:


> To further complicate this, lets say that this completely hypothetical enemy has access to a squadron of Su-27s, and a squadron of Mig-23s.



More important is the En Early Warning ability and night fighting capabilities. If the enemy is severely lacking in those areas they're done for. The Israeli strikes on Sudan are good example of what could happen. 

If the attack devolved into an air battle the mission itself could likely be scrubbed but the EAF would hold its own. 



Sensational said:


> How many planes would Egypt need to bring to win, is this a feasible mission?



A Tactical Fighter Wing and associated support air craft could do it. The question has never been if Egypt could do it but whether it would.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Interfax: Russia will supply Egypt with about 20 Ka-52 helicopters in May*
*
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3619448
*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sensational

Frogman said:


> The farthest the EAF has gone is Sirte and Jufrah. Both 2000+ km round trips, both times without air refuel.
> 
> Both times it was a mixture of bombers (precision guided munition carrying fighters) and escort aircraft (AAM carrying fighters)
> 
> There's an assumption that Egypt needs to carry out a strike from inside its own territory, that's not something anyone should bank on.



That is what I'm banking on, simply because I'm wondering if the "most difficult scenario" is viable from a technical perspective. The Sirte/Jufrah missions were carried out from inside Egypt? If so I think you have sufficiently answered my question already 



Frogman said:


> A Tactical Fighter Wing and associated support air craft could do it. The question has never been if Egypt could do it but whether it would.



The mission in question is the bombing of the GERD. I don't know if you had already figured this one out. The reason I didn't want to include that was because I am not interested so much in the "would" part, but only whether or not it is an option at all assuming they have to launch the mission from within Egypt.

Since that cat is out of the bag, any idea if Ethiopia's early warning/night fighting capabilities would constitute a problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Sensational said:


> The Sirte/Jufrah missions were carried out from inside Egypt?



Yes, specifically from Uthman and Mutruh AFBs 



Sensational said:


> Since that cat is out of the bag, any idea if Ethiopia's early warning/night fighting capabilities would constitute a problem?



As it stands Ethiopia's EW/radar network is somewhat non existent.

The Russians have always been reluctant in supplying night fighting capabilities and training to African nations. 

Also doubts over what condition the Ethiopian Su-27s are in and how many are actually available with what munitions. 

Keep in mind that Ethiopian military infrastructure and assets are likely to be secondary targets as well. 

On the whole I would say they're unprepared but wouldn't completely dismiss them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sensational

Frogman said:


> On the whole I would say they're unprepared but wouldn't completely dismiss them.



Excellent, thank you. I'm writing a paper on foreign policy decision making based in International Relations theory, and needed to expand my basic knowledge about the options available in this situation to determine what I need to research further. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Interfax: Russia will supply Egypt with about 20 Ka-52 helicopters in May*
> *
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3619448
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mabrouk 3aleina ya SC basha. 20 helos in one month, that's crazy. That'll practically complete the entire order since they've already delivered 19, and now 20 more out of a total of 46. 7 more to go after that. Now we should see a lot more pics of them.



Frogman said:


> You can't be using my own posts against me like that



Hahaaa, what took you so long? lol. You know I went easy on you and left out the pic of the recon scouts with the manpack radios!  I had another wise-*** comment for that one too looool!  No Bowmans!



Frogman said:


> We set those requirements. Also, the Arabic lettering, flag, and orange swaths are added post delivery.



You told me previously in this thread that instead of the orange swaths, this was a requirement. I didn't believe it then but now you're saying something different. Maybe I misunderstood your original comment, highly unlikely, though.



Frogman said:


> There's a lot of variety in terms of serials, for instance the Pak -16s have the serial on the spine.



On the spine? Where did you see that? Most of the ones I've seen are almost identical to the Egyptian ones except placed a bit lower on the vertical stabilizer base.






Even their newer block 52s.






Unless this is what you mean by "spine." If so, that's only on the 52Ds. BTW, how sweet for the Pakistanis that they're using JDAMs now? Good for them.








Frogman said:


> A bloody travesty!



A sacrilegious abomination! lol



Frogman said:


> Like Mhmoud said, it's part of the Presidential campaign. First featured in the massive Air Force graduation which was a bit of a muscle flex.



I bet you $5 they will stay on there forever!



Frogman said:


> The roundel is standardised so that should stay. But I would be in favour of removing the orange swaths and tahya masrs in favour of Squadron emblems.



Standardized Smanderdized. I'm with @Harpcore_lover , it's too emblematic (pun intended) of British colonization. If the standardization is because there's a common rule for all air forces to follow certain guidelines and codes for insignia identification, it can stay within the basic premise just make it so it's different and original.



Frogman said:


> If you really need the Tahya Masr the KSA has the right idea. Small calligraphy in a non tok tok like colour.



I don't need it. lol. But I know what you mean. THEY need to get rid of it once and for all. It's so tacky beyond belief. I'll tell you what, though, those Saudi Typhoons are so sweet it's not even funny, sorry Tay. 
The best part about that 2-seater that is frankly lacking in the Rafale is the continuous glass canopy without a separation rail. A much less obstructed view for the back-seater.



Sensational said:


> Hello guys,



Welcome! I knew exactly what your question was referring to in your post when I first read it, haha. It's cool, nothing wrong with discussing a potential, military campaign that might be heading in that direction with the latest developments. Every time we've reached out to the Ethiopians, they've been somewhat receptive until they started having issues with their prime minister and the riots in the streets and wanted to postpone talks. Unfortunately that reeked of stalling, especially when the talks dealt with the critical phase of the filling up timeline of the dam. At the same time, the dam is continuing to be built which is ok. We don't want them not to have something that will improve the quality of their lives and the development of their country, but sidelining Egypt is not in good faith.

To add to what's been said already, the aircraft of choice in a hypothetical scenario like this would be of course, the Rafales. And that's why we ordered the SCALP cruise missiles with them, in order to have that standoff range and capabilities. While the EAF F-16's PGMs are all laser guided, so are the HAMMERs on the Rafales, but the SCALPs are GPS guided weapons which Egypt does not own currently. That means that if an attack would take place before the SCALPs are delivered, they would need to approach the dam to illuminate and designate targets. While the export SCALPs have a 300km range, that's still pretty significant and would greatly help reduce range for the Rafales and any possible F-16s escorting. Although ideally, you would want it the other way around being that the Rafales are better equipped with the MICAs to be the escort role rather than the attacking one and leave that to the F-16s. But the F-16s have nothing similar to the SCALP (only GBUs) so they'll need to be air escorts with AIM-7s and AIM-9s to protect the Rafales.

The Rafales are the absolute perfect fighters for a mission like this. With their data fusion cockpits and especially SPECTRA, they can jam, thwart, confuse and fool most of anything the Ethiopians might throw at them. They just need the SCALP cruise missiles to make it a lot easier.

Another consideration is the new MiG-35s. Those are pretty potent and have longer range A2A BVR missiles in the R-77s so they can escort without any issues at all for that mode. And for attack, they're equipped with KH-38 air to surface missiles with 40 km range. Gotta get closer than the Rafales but still, don't need to ping over the target.






Both the Rafales and the MiG-35s will be equipped with buddy-buddy refueling since we've seen pics of both that would indicate that capability will be available in the EAF. We don't have any tankers and cannot use Saudi ones since they're not allowed to use them over any airspace other than their own, if I'm not mistaken.

This is an Egyptian MiG-35 with pretty much the buddy/buddy setup in Russia.






And here's an EAF Rafale recently training in France with L'Armee de l'air on buddy/buddy refueling which will most certainly be coming to Egypt with the 36 platforms.






The first choice would be to fly from Egypt so as to not only rely on another country, but to implicate it in the act is not desirable. But worst comes to worst and that needs to be done, the EAF has several options; the first one being the UAE airbase in Eritrea. Since they're good friends of ours and we cooperate on many levels, it wouldn't be an issue. We are also very close with Eritrea so it shouldn't be a problem in that respect either. That would cut down exponentially on the kilometers. But there is an intelligence risk of exposing a surprise attack when 24 Egyptian fighter jets showing up at a UAE airbase in Eritrea. All intelligence satellites will be ringing alarms and lighting up like Christmas trees lool. So taking off from Aswan air base in Egypt would be the best option. I wrote a whole hypothetical technical analysis of what I thought would be the procedure to pull off such a stunt in another thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> Mabrouk 3aleina ya SC basha. 20 helos in one month, that's crazy. That'll practically complete the entire order since they've already delivered 19, and now 20 more out of a total of 46. 7 more to go after that. Now we should see a lot more pics of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaaa, what took you so long? lol. You know I went easy on you and left out the pic of the recon scouts with the manpack radios!  I had another wise-*** comment for that one too looool!  No Bowmans!
> 
> 
> 
> You told me previously in this thread that instead of the orange swaths, this was a requirement. I didn't believe it then but now you're saying something different. Maybe I misunderstood your original comment, highly unlikely, though.
> 
> 
> 
> On the spine? Where did you see that? Most of the ones I've seen are almost identical to the Egyptian ones except placed a bit lower on the vertical stabilizer base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even their newer block 52s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless this is what you mean by "spine." If so, that's only on the 52Ds. BTW, how sweet for the Pakistanis that they're using JDAMs now? Good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sacrilegious abomination! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you $5 they well stay on there forever!
> 
> 
> 
> Standardized Smanderdized. I'm with @Harpcore_lover , it's too emblematic (pun intended) of British colonization. If the standardization is because there's a common rule for all air forces to follow certain guidelines and codes for insignia identification, it can stay within the basic premise just make it so it's different and original.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need it. lol. But I know what you mean. THEY need to get rid of it once and for all. It's so tacky beyond belief. I'll tell you what, though, those Saudi Typhoons are so sweet it's not even funny, sorry Tay.
> The best part about that 2-seater that is frankly lacking in the Rafale is the continuous glass canopy without a separation rail. A much less obstructed view for the back-seater.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I knew exactly what your question was referring to in your post when I first read it, haha. It's cool, nothing wrong with discussing a potential, military campaign that might be heading in that direction with the latest developments. Every time we've reached out to the Ethiopians, they've been somewhat receptive until they started having issues with their prime minister and the riots in the streets and wanted to postpone talks. Unfortunately that reeked of stalling, especially when the talks dealt with the critical phase of the filling up timeline of the dam. At the same time, the dam is continuing to be built which is ok. We don't want them not to have something that will improve the quality of their lives and the development of their country, but sidelining Egypt is not in good faith.
> 
> To add to what's been said already, the aircraft of choice in a hypothetical scenario like this would be of course, the Rafales. And that's why we ordered the SCALP cruise missiles with them, in order to have that standoff range and capabilities. While the EAF F-16's PGMs are all laser guided, so are the HAMMERs on the Rafales, but the SCALPs are GPS guided weapons which Egypt does not own currently. That means that if an attack would take place before the SCALPs are delivered, they would need to approach the dam to illuminate and designate targets. While the export SCALPs have a 300km range, that's still pretty significant and would greatly help reduce range for the Rafales and any possible F-16s escorting. Although ideally, you would want it the other way around being that the Rafales are better equipped with the MICAs to be the escort role rather than the attacking one and leave that to the F-16s. But the F-16s have nothing similar to the SCALP (only GBUs) so they'll need to be air escorts with AIM-7s and AIM-9s to protect the Rafales.
> 
> The Rafales are the absolute perfect fighters for a mission like this. With their data fusion cockpits and especially SPECTRA, they can jam, thwart, confuse and fool most of anything the Ethiopians might throw at them. They just need the SCALP cruise missiles to make it a lot easier.
> 
> Another consideration is the new MiG-35s. Those are pretty potent and have longer range A2A BVR missiles in the R-77s so they can escort without any issues at all for that mode. And for attack, they're equipped with KH-38 air to surface missiles with 40 km range. Gotta get closer than the Rafales but still, don't need to ping over the target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Rafales and the MiG-35s will be equipped with buddy-buddy refueling since we've seen pics of both that would indicate that capability will be available in the EAF. We don't have any tankers and cannot use Saudi ones since they're not allowed to use them over any airspace other than their own, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> This is an Egyptian MiG-35 with pretty much the buddy/buddy setup in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an EAF Rafale recently training in France with L'Armee de l'air on buddy/buddy refueling which will most certainly be coming to Egypt with the 36 platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first choice would be to fly from Egypt so as to not only rely on another country, but to implicate it in the act is not desirable. But worst comes to worst and that needs to be done, the EAF has several options; the first one being the UAE airbase in Eritrea. Since they're good friends of ours and we cooperate on many levels, it wouldn't be an issue. We are also very close with Eritrea so it shouldn't be a problem in that respect either. That would cut down exponentially on the kilometers. But there is an intelligence risk of exposing a surprise attack when 24 Egyptian fighter jets showing up at a UAE airbase in Eritrea. All intelligence satellites will be ringing alarms and lighting up like Christmas trees lool. So taking off from Aswan air base in Egypt would be the best option. I wrote a whole hypothetical technical analysis of what I thought would be the procedure to pull off such a stunt in another thread.




It’s a pity Americans don’t allow us to use indigenous Pakistani weapons on those F-16.

Thankfully JF filled that gap.. Takbir PGM,H Series Stand Off Weapons,HAFR series anti runway munitions,REKT Glide bombs and Guided Munitions Kits..



P.S; Those Rafales looks beautiful.. 
Always loved French jets..
When I was a child, I used to read Green Book (Pak military issued Mags with articles on politics,weapons,technology,warfare,possibilities etc)... and they used to have pics of PAF aircraft .. F-16s,Mirages,A-5s & migs... so some reason always found the Mirage to be a much more beautiful jet than F-16.



Hell NO said:


> View attachment 468642
> View attachment 468638
> View attachment 468641
> View attachment 468644
> View attachment 468647
> View attachment 468645
> View attachment 468649
> View attachment 468646
> View attachment 468648
> View attachment 468639
> View attachment 468640
> View attachment 468643
> 
> 
> View attachment 468653


Is there a standard rifle or what? The Egyptian Maadi?

Different units/services using different rifles... talk about logistics man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sensational

Gomig-21 said:


> Welcome! I knew exactly what your question was referring to in your post when I first read it, haha. It's cool, nothing wrong with discussing a potential, military campaign that might be heading in that direction with the latest developments. Every time we've reached out to the Ethiopians, they've been somewhat receptive until they started having issues with their prime minister and the riots in the streets and wanted to postpone talks. Unfortunately that reeked of stalling, especially when the talks dealt with the critical phase of the filling up timeline of the dam. At the same time, the dam is continuing to be built which is ok. We don't want them not to have something that will improve the quality of their lives and the development of their country, but sidelining Egypt is not in good faith.
> 
> To add to what's been said already, the aircraft of choice in a hypothetical scenario like this would be of course, the Rafales. And that's why we ordered the SCALP cruise missiles with them, in order to have that standoff range and capabilities. While the EAF F-16's PGMs are all laser guided, so are the HAMMERs on the Rafales, but the SCALPs are GPS guided weapons which Egypt does not own currently. That means that if an attack would take place before the SCALPs are delivered, they would need to approach the dam to illuminate and designate targets. While the export SCALPs have a 300km range, that's still pretty significant and would greatly help reduce range for the Rafales and any possible F-16s escorting. Although ideally, you would want it the other way around being that the Rafales are better equipped with the MICAs to be the escort role rather than the attacking one and leave that to the F-16s. But the F-16s have nothing similar to the SCALP (only GBUs) so they'll need to be air escorts with AIM-7s and AIM-9s to protect the Rafales.
> 
> The Rafales are the absolute perfect fighters for a mission like this. With their data fusion cockpits and especially SPECTRA, they can jam, thwart, confuse and fool most of anything the Ethiopians might throw at them. They just need the SCALP cruise missiles to make it a lot easier.
> 
> Another consideration is the new MiG-35s. Those are pretty potent and have longer range A2A BVR missiles in the R-77s so they can escort without any issues at all for that mode. And for attack, they're equipped with KH-38 air to surface missiles with 40 km range. Gotta get closer than the Rafales but still, don't need to ping over the target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the Rafales and the MiG-35s will be equipped with buddy-buddy refueling since we've seen pics of both that would indicate that capability will be available in the EAF. We don't have any tankers and cannot use Saudi ones since they're not allowed to use them over any airspace other than their own, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> This is an Egyptian MiG-35 with pretty much the buddy/buddy setup in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's an EAF Rafale recently training in France with L'Armee de l'air on buddy/buddy refueling which will most certainly be coming to Egypt with the 36 platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first choice would be to fly from Egypt so as to not only rely on another country, but to implicate it in the act is not desirable. But worst comes to worst and that needs to be done, the EAF has several options; the first one being the UAE airbase in Eritrea. Since they're good friends of ours and we cooperate on many levels, it wouldn't be an issue. We are also very close with Eritrea so it shouldn't be a problem in that respect either. That would cut down exponentially on the kilometers. But there is an intelligence risk of exposing a surprise attack when 24 Egyptian fighter jets showing up at a UAE airbase in Eritrea. All intelligence satellites will be ringing alarms and lighting up like Christmas trees lool. So taking off from Aswan air base in Egypt would be the best option. I wrote a whole hypothetical technical analysis of what I thought would be the procedure to pull off such a stunt in another thread.



Awesome, thanks for the detailed response! Do you happen to have a link to that technical analysis so I could check it out, would love to learn more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Sensational said:


> Awesome, thanks for the detailed response! Do you happen to have a link to that technical analysis so I could check it out, would love to learn more.



I"ll look for it. If I can't find it I'll rewrite a brief one.

BTW, the Ethiopians were slated to receive a batch of ex-Indian Su-30s that Russia refurbished but they couldn't make the deal work and so Angola got them instead. That would've increased Ethiopia's air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wedi

Gomig-21 said:


> I"ll look for it. If I can't find it I'll rewrite a brief one.
> 
> BTW, the Ethiopians were slated to receive a batch of ex-Indian Su-30s that Russia refurbished but they couldn't make the deal work and so Angola got them instead. That would've increased Ethiopia's air force.



It sometimes seems like you want this dam to affect Egypt?.....


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> Unfortunately I believe it's permanent. BTW, speaking of Mirages, you should open up and start a thread on the Libyan Armed Forces. I don't think one exists and we can really get into it. I'd be happy to contribute and there's actually is a lot of material out there from the Qaddafi era but especially now with the refurbishing work they've done on the MiG-23s & 21s, the Mi-24 Hinds & Mirage F-1s, Sukhois and much more.


Thanks. Will do after my exams end and I have enough free time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It’s a pity Americans don’t allow us to use indigenous Pakistani weapons on those F-16.
> 
> Thankfully JF filled that gap.. Takbir PGM,H Series Stand Off Weapons,HAFR series anti runway munitions,REKT Glide bombs and Guided Munitions Kits..
> 
> 
> 
> P.S; Those Rafales looks beautiful..
> Always loved French jets..
> When I was a child, I used to read Green Book (Pak military issued Mags with articles on politics,weapons,technology,warfare,possibilities etc)... and they used to have pics of PAF aircraft .. F-16s,Mirages,A-5s & migs... so some reason always found the Mirage to be a much more beautiful jet than F-16.
> 
> 
> Is there a standard rifle or what? The Egyptian Maadi?
> 
> Different units/services using different rifles... talk about logistics man.


We have a huge Verity of assault rifles I like to think that they buy some to test the rifle before actually buying (and it seems they settled on CZ807) only special forces have this issue normal unites only use ak47

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Naval sa'ka (operation sinai2018)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thankfully JF filled that gap.. Takbir



When I first read that, I thought you were asking me to do Takbir for the JF-17. 



wedi said:


> It sometimes seems like you want this dam to affect Egypt?.....



Really? After merely mentioning the 2013 deal for the 7 refurbished ex-Indian Su-30s that Ethiopia was going to get but the deal fell through and Uganda got them instead? Where's the connection?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Sa'ka and navy SF with a bulldozer used to clear mines after it hit a large mine (operation Sinai 2018)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Mirage 2000 fighters in its latest appearance in a joint training with Egypt Aviation Company

















The disappearance of the fighter jets under the civilian aircraft is an offensive tactic to avoid radars !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wedi

Gomig-21 said:


> Really? After merely mentioning the 2013 deal for the 7 refurbished ex-Indian Su-30s that Ethiopia was going to get but the deal fell through and Uganda got them instead? Where's the connection?



I'm sure on a previous thread I posted on a couple of months ago you mentioned something similar.

Anyhows, the dam is of no concern.


----------



## Gomig-21

wedi said:


> I'm sure on a previous thread I posted on a couple of months ago you mentioned something similar.



Mentioned what, that I'd like to see the dam affect the Egyptian people? With all due respect, you don't see how ridiculous that sounds? 



wedi said:


> Anyhows, the dam is of no concern.



That's what you guys keep saying but we don't know that yet and that's why we're meeting again for the 18th time! If roles were reversed, Ethiopia would be just as concerned as Egypt is now. 

*Egypt's irrigation minister heads to Addis for more negotiations as Ethiopia promises GERD harmless*
http://english.ahram.org.eg/News/298850.aspx

@denel , have you seen this?

*South Africa's Paramount in talks to expand Egypt's home-grown arms industry *
Deena Kamel
May 6, 2018
*
Defence company seeks to boost Egypt's position as arms exporter to Africa 





*
South African defence company Paramount Group is in discussions with the Egyptian government to expand the country’s defence manufacturing capabilities and boost its position as an arms exporter to Africa. Paramount is seeking to set up a modernised defence industrial complex to produce advanced land, air and naval equipment, Ivor Ichikowitz, the group’s chairman said.

“We’re talking to the Egyptian government to try and understand their priorities in terms of invigorating the defence and aerospace industry,” Mr Ichikowitz told _The National_. “The domestic market is sizeable as the country modernises, becomes more efficient and reduces its reliance on former Soviet legacy equipment.”

Egypt is one of the biggest arms makers in the Arab world and Africa has a robust military industry dating back to the 1800s. The North African country produces battle tanks, heavy armoured vehicles, machine guns and ammunition, and rocket launchers, among other equipment, according to the Egyptian ministry of military production’s website. Some are produced under United States and Russian licensing contracts.
*
The closely-held defence company sees “big potential” for production, in partnership with the Egyptian government, of light, attack and reconnaissance aircraft and armoured vehicles as well as providing the technology for clearing landmines in the Sinai to free up large plots of land and ensure civilian safety.
*
The response from the Egyptian government has been “positive” as it understands the need to consider a defence industrial complex that’s not reliant on US and Russian production licensing, Mr Ichikowitz said.

The North African country, which has an automotive industry that enables production of land forces equipment, has the capacity to boost its arms exports to the rest of the continent.

“Egypt has the potential to become one of our major export hubs to the rest of Africa, not for everything, but certainly for land forces equipment,” he said.

While it has some concerns about the country’s ability to finance long-term and large-scale defence production projects, Paramount offers financing solutions to support the governments it works with, which will be an option in Egypt.

“We have a financing arm that syndicates funding structures and allows us to lease equipment to provide sovereign lines of credit,” Mr Ichikowitz said.

The current period of relative political stability compared to the years after the 2011 revolution that toppled former President Hosni Mubarak has made this right time to look into the Egyptian market.

“There is light at the end of the Egyptian tunnel,” he said. “The first-mover advantage is a good thing. We look at Egypt with caution and optimism.”

Paramount, which says it's profitable and sees 15 to 20 per cent growth in annual sales, is focused on the Middle East as one of its main growth markets.

The company is in discussion with Saudi Arabia to set up a defence manufacturing plant in the kingdom, with tech-transfer and creation of jobs, as one of the world’s biggest buyer of arms seeks to build its nascent military production industry.
*
Paramount operates in 30 countries and has already set up facilities in Jordan and India.
*
https://www.thenational.ae/business...and-egypt-s-home-grown-arms-industry-1.727493

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Bright Star coming up in a couple of months. Some pics from last year's exercise.

Unites States Army 2nd Battalion, 7th Cavalry Regiment unloading it's M1 Abrams tanks in Alexandria of their way to Mohammad Naguib military base for the exercise.






Rare shot of one of the EAF's block 52's without the orange markings making a strafing run during a CAS training mission with Egyptian and US M1 Abrams.











US general Joseph Votel inspecting Egyptian troops.






Combined armed planning & rehearsal.































Gazelles participating with anti tank missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## denel

Gomig-21 said:


> Bright Star coming up in a couple of months. Some pics from last year's exercise.
> 
> Unites States Army 2nd Battalion, 7th Cavalry Regiment unloading it's M1 Abrams tanks in Alexandria of their way to Mohammad Naguib military base for the exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rare shot of one of the EAF's block 52's without the orange markings making a strafing run during a CAS training mission with Egyptian and US M1 Abrams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US general Joseph Votel inspecting Egyptian troops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combined armed planning & rehearsal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazelles participating with anti tank missiles.


Yes I am aware of it. Always wanting local inter-african partnerships. Paramount offers a lot to the table.



denel said:


> Yes I am aware of it. Always wanting local inter-african partnerships. Paramount offers a lot to the table.


Especially for IFVs, there is no one better out there worldwide than either Paramount or Armscor. Look at Morocco that has Ratels in huge quantities; especially for our conditions and challenges, they hold out superbly. I wont be surprised if we look at RG3x series or other IFVs given the challenges being faced in the Sanai or on the western front.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

denel said:


> Especially for IFVs, there is no one better out there worldwide than either Paramount or Armscor. Look at Morocco that has Ratels in huge quantities; especially for our conditions and challenges, they hold out superbly. I wont be surprised if we look at RG3x series or other IFVs given the challenges being faced in the Sanai or on the western front.



Indeed. I wouldn't be surprised if the focus was especially on IFVs and other types of armored vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Egyptian Mirage 2000 fighters in its latest appearance in a joint training with Egypt Aviation Company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The disappearance of the fighter jets under the civilian aircraft is an offensive tactic to avoid radars !!



Those aren't real.


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> Those aren't real.


What makes you say that?

The pics were reported as: "Egyptian Mirage 2000 fighters in their latest appearance in a joint training with Egypt Aviation Company"


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> The pics were reported as: "Egyptian Mirage 2000 fighters in their latest appearance in a joint training with Egypt Aviation Company"



It's clearly a game or flight simulator. Also using a civilian airliner in combat operations or exercises is a very very bad idea.


----------



## The SC

Frogman said:


> It's clearly a game or flight simulator. Also using a civilian airliner in combat operations or exercises is a very very bad idea.


It looks real to me..And I am not sure it is a bad idea to get close to some target gaining a few hundred kilometers while hiding from long range radars..and then splitting without jeopardizing the civilian aircraft..
--------------------------------------------------

The Egyptian Navy upgrades one of the Perry Class guided missile frigates with *SMART-S MK2 3D*, and receives upgrades and technical support services for Egypt's Osprey-class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

IED detectors in Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

wedi said:


> Anyhows, the dam is of no concern.



So Wedi, this is the same song and dance you folks have been saying to us for the last 5 years and this last round at trying to solve this situation diplomatically has just failed a couple of days ago because Ethiopia refuses to share the results of the impact study done by the French consulting firms, Artelia and BRL. Why is your country refusing to share the results of the study? Is it worried that it does indeed show that there will be quite the impact to downstream countries, especially Egypt? Why are you hiding it from us? Care to explain that?

We even suggested that the IMF arbitrate the deadlocked negotiations as an impartial mediator and Ethiopia refused even that, probably because they would insist on looking at the study. So now we know that Ethiopia -- and now even Sudan -- have been stalling the entire time, instead of finding a common ground solution.

18 times we've met with you and tried to reach a solution and you keep giving us the same song and dance as you just did in your quote.

This is very troubling, especially now that Sudan is jumping into the fray with its cockiness. Now you know why we can't just take your word for it. Maybe @EgyptianAmerican was right when he said he wanted to see that thing blown to smithereens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> So Wedi, this is the same song and dance you folks have been saying to us for the last 5 years and this last round at trying to solve this situation diplomatically has just failed a couple of days ago because Ethiopia refuses to share the results of the impact study done by the French consulting firms, Artelia and BRL. Why is your country refusing to share the results of the study? Is it worried that it does indeed show that there will be quite the impact to downstream countries, especially Egypt? Why are you hiding it from us? Care to explain that?
> 
> We even suggested that the IMF arbitrate the deadlocked negotiations as an impartial mediator and Ethiopia refused even that, probably because they would insist on looking at the study. So now we know that Ethiopia -- and now even Sudan -- have been stalling the entire time, instead of finding a common ground solution.
> 
> 18 times we've met with you and tried to reach a solution and you keep giving us the same song and dance as you just did in your quote.
> 
> This is very troubling, especially now that Sudan is jumping into the fray with its cockiness. Now you know why we can't just take your word for it. Maybe @EgyptianAmerican was right when he said he wanted to see that thing blown to smithereens.


We can't blow it to smithereens unless if its gonna clean and without much attention from media outlets, I personally suggest when some protests happen in the country we send a couple of our special ops folks, we blow up the Fucking thing and leave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> We can't blow it to smithereens unless if its gonna clean and without much attention from media outlets, I personally suggest when some protests happen in the country we send a couple of our special ops folks, we blow up the Fucking thing and leave.



They'd have to carry a lot of heavy duty explosives with them to cause enough damage to that thing. I'm not sure that's possible. If they decide to smack it, they need to put a severe hurt on it to the point where they'd be discouraged from rebuilding it. A couple of holes or a busted section will only make matters worst IMO. 

If it was an old, steel bridge or a dam that was under tremendous pressure and they can get to that pressure point and compromise it so the rest will follow, that would work. But this thing looks really solid and it's not yet filled up so it would need to be blasted out with 20 SCALPs followed by 40 GBU-12s and then finished off with 60, 500 kg HAMMERS at the least. If they can drop more on it then the better. If they're gonna do it, they need to do it soon. Enough is enough of this stalling and pussy-footing which is so obvious why they're doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> They'd have to carry a lot of heavy duty explosives with them to cause enough damage to that thing. I'm not sure that's possible. If they decide to smack it, they need to put a severe hurt on it to the point where they'd be discouraged from rebuilding it. A couple of holes or a busted section will only make matters worst IMO.
> 
> If it was an old, steel bridge or a dam that was under tremendous pressure and they can get to that pressure point and compromise it so the rest will follow, that would work. But this thing looks really solid and it's not yet filled up so it would need to be blasted out with 20 SCALPs followed by 40 GBU-12s and then finished off with 60, 500 kg HAMMERS at the least. If they can drop more on it then the better. If they're gonna do it, they need to do it soon. Enough is enough of this stalling and pussy-footing which is so obvious why they're doing that.


I say we go for it, hit the Fucking place blow it up, would rather see one dam out of business then my country folks dying.
We will have to be careful regarding the westsW response, maybe porvoke ethiopians to go into a fight with egypt, or provoke Sudan to do so.
We need both of em out of business, I don't care how many of both of them we will have to kill but it has to be done


----------



## Mhmoud

The SC said:


> It looks real to me..And I am not sure it is a bad idea to get close to some target gaining a few hundred kilometers while hiding from long range radars..and then splitting without jeopardizing the civilian aircraft..


I see that international law specifically prohibits the use of civilian airliners and other civilian things to aid one's military objectives, as it will mean that any and every civilian airliner within range of the enemy can and will be shot down. They would have reasonable suspicion and would be given the clear green light by the international community. So the consequences of such an exercise would be frankly disastrous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mhmoud said:


> I see that international law specifically prohibits the use of civilian airliners and other civilian things to aid one's military objectives, as it will mean that any and every civilian airliner within range of the enemy can and will be shot down. They would have reasonable suspicion and would be given the clear green light by the international community. So the consequences of such an exercise would be frankly disastrous.


I agree.. but in time of war anything goes..besides civilian airliners have been downed before for no reason whatsoever.. A Libyan airliner over Sinai, an Iranian one over the Gulf and a Malaysian one or two.. one over Ukraine and one in the pacific..

So in case of war Egyptian Mirage can hide under El Al with destination Tel Aviv ..hit their targets, accomplish their mission and come back under any El AL coming out of Usrael till they reach a safe distance and then split and return to their base..


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> They'd have to carry a lot of heavy duty explosives with them to cause enough damage to that thing. I'm not sure that's possible. If they decide to smack it, they need to put a severe hurt on it to the point where they'd be discouraged from rebuilding it. A couple of holes or a busted section will only make matters worst IMO.
> 
> If it was an old, steel bridge or a dam that was under tremendous pressure and they can get to that pressure point and compromise it so the rest will follow, that would work. But this thing looks really solid and it's not yet filled up so it would need to be blasted out with 20 SCALPs followed by 40 GBU-12s and then finished off with 60, 500 kg HAMMERS at the least. If they can drop more on it then the better. If they're gonna do it, they need to do it soon. Enough is enough of this stalling and pussy-footing which is so obvious why they're doing that.


I'd wonder why it would take 120 missiles and bombs to cause damage to the GRED. TBH, it seems a bit much. Couldn't it hit it with some GBU-12s, then drop a few GBU-89s so that it can't be fixed soon, and then come back the next day to finish the dam off? Another way is to damage the dam and then the other smaller diverter dams so that the water could wash away all the equipment? Or maybe use some C-130s and other transports to carpet-bomb it after SEAD missions? Dropping 120 guided missiles and bombs would be a bit expensive, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> I'd wonder why it would take 120 missiles and bombs to cause damage to the GRED. TBH, it seems a bit much. Couldn't it hit it with some GBU-12s, then drop a few GBU-89s so that it can't be fixed soon, and then come back the next day to finish the dam off? Another way is to damage the dam and then the other smaller diverter dams so that the water could wash away all the equipment? Or maybe use some C-130s and other transports to carpet-bomb it after SEAD missions? Dropping 120 guided missiles and bombs would be a bit expensive, no?



From the available pics so far, that dam is massive. Not only in length, but in girth. Damaging it wouldn't be worth it IMO since there will be huge repercussions to Egypt if it does indeed strike it. If they commit to attacking it, then they need to completely destroy it otherwise, it certainly won't be worth it. Egypt will face serious condemnation for provoking an act of war like that and we don't get the luxurious support that Israel would/does, even though this can easily be sold as an existential threat, which it is. Egypt will face a lot of grief from the international community and especially the US, so it has to be done right and maybe even overdone.

I also think it would need to be done in 2, quick, successive strikes. Hit it the first time and then follow through shortly after to finish it off, not wait for the 2nd day. Can't give the any time to regroup or attempt to set up a defensive operation and an extra day would allow them that.

There's also the defensive posture that needs to be taken after the strike. So once it's completed and aircraft returned, the focus then needs to be entirely on securing the southern border and the Red Sea coast. They'll need to be on high alert (especially Aswan). Doing that while still on the offensive complicates things a bit. Personally, I think 2 waves of attack in succession would be the best way.

As far as munitions, if the recent Syrian strike by the US and allies was any indication, then there will be a need for A LOT of weapons dropped on that dam to damage it enough that it is considered destroyed. The research center in Damascus supposedly took 75 Tomahawks and there were still a couple of sections of the building standing. We also didn't get a good sense of what the damage result was of the 7 SCALPs that the French launched from their Mirage 2000's. Factor all that into the size of the GERD, I think it will take a large amount of munitions to really impact it enough. This is assuming we already have 30 SCALPs from the first Rafale delivery (as per the Sipri report) but we don't even know if there's any truth to that. If we don't, then they might have to go with the MiG-35s and use a large bundle of the KH-38. That would complicate things a little bit since we're not sure what the status is of the MiGs in the EAF at the moment (if they're ready to carry out such a mission), and also what the data link/coms situation is and if it's worked out between those jets and the Rafales/F-16s. It's definitely an interesting scenario, but also a bit worrisome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wedi

Gomig-21 said:


> So Wedi, this is the same song and dance you folks have been saying to us for the last 5 years and this last round at trying to solve this situation diplomatically has just failed a couple of days ago because Ethiopia refuses to share the results of the impact study done by the French consulting firms, Artelia and BRL. Why is your country refusing to share the results of the study? Is it worried that it does indeed show that there will be quite the impact to downstream countries, especially Egypt? Why are you hiding it from us? Care to explain that?
> 
> We even suggested that the IMF arbitrate the deadlocked negotiations as an impartial mediator and Ethiopia refused even that, probably because they would insist on looking at the study. So now we know that Ethiopia -- and now even Sudan -- have been stalling the entire time, instead of finding a common ground solution.
> 
> 18 times we've met with you and tried to reach a solution and you keep giving us the same song and dance as you just did in your quote.
> 
> This is very troubling, especially now that Sudan is jumping into the fray with its cockiness. Now you know why we can't just take your word for it. Maybe @EgyptianAmerican was right when he said he wanted to see that thing blown to smithereens.



You'll have to take our word for it, not much I can do, I am not the PM.

I'm sure if this was the other way around you wouldn't care one tiny bit. EgyptianAmerican was crazy, the way he responded made it seem he wanted the thing to be blown up regardless whether it does damage to Egypt or not. This other user above seems to be obsessed with the idea of blowing it up too, is that the solution to everything?

Sorry but the Nile doesn't just belong to you, over 80% of the waters come from us, we are not going to abide by some outdated treaty that didn't even concern us.

The way Egypt uses the Nile too is not exactly very helpful. You could empty the Aswan high dam while the GERD is filling and not deal with water shortages, no evaporation in your lake and restore farming land. Compensate lost electricity with solar or wind energy. But the only thing on peoples mind is blowing a dam up, lol.

As a Sudanese user on a different forum said in response to Egyptian rice farmers moaning about the ban, 'who farms rice in a desert, they need to behave like the desert nation they are'.

You are ignoring all the benefits of it, harming Egypt is the last thing on our mind.



Harpcore_lover said:


> We can't blow it to smithereens unless if its gonna clean and without much attention from media outlets, I personally suggest when some protests happen in the country we send a couple of our special ops folks, we blow up the Fucking thing and leave.



Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Community* respond*


----------



## The SC

wedi said:


> You'll have to take our word for it, not much I can do, I am not the PM.
> 
> I'm sure if this was the other way around you wouldn't care one tiny bit. EgyptianAmerican was crazy, the way he responded made it seem he wanted the thing to be blown up regardless whether it does damage to Egypt or not. This other user above seems to be obsessed with the idea of blowing it up too, is that the solution to everything?
> 
> Sorry but the Nile doesn't just belong to you, over 80% of the waters come from us, we are not going to abide by some outdated treaty that didn't even concern us.
> 
> The way Egypt uses the Nile too is not exactly very helpful. You could empty the Aswan high dam while the GERD is filling and not deal with water shortages, no evaporation in your lake and restore farming land. Compensate lost electricity with solar or wind energy. But the only thing on peoples mind is blowing a dam up, lol.
> 
> As a Sudanese user on a different forum said in response to Egyptian rice farmers moaning about the ban, 'who farms rice in a desert, they need to behave like the desert nation they are'.
> 
> You are ignoring all the benefits of it, harming Egypt is the last thing on our mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.



Air too!?

No war but you can not claim that the Nile water belong to you as some of you guys already said why the GCC don't share their Oil resources.. as dumb a claim as that! There are international conventions covering river waters all over the world.. Ethiopia should abide by them..it is as simple as that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wedi

The SC said:


> Air too!?
> 
> No war but you can not claim that the Nile water belong to you as some of you guys already said why the GCC don't share their Oil resources.. as dumb a claim as that! There are international conventions covering river waters all over the world.. Ethiopia should abide by them..it is as simple as that..



I said it doesn't *just *belong to Egypt, I didn't say the Nile water belongs to us, but most the waters come from rivers in our country...

Yes there are conventions covering river waters but there's also that outdated stupid colonial agreement we were not part of, which we are not going to abide by.


----------



## The SC

wedi said:


> I said it doesn't *just *belong to Egypt, I didn't say the Nile water belongs to us, but most the waters come from rivers in our country...
> 
> Yes there are conventions covering river waters but there's also that outdated stupid colonial agreement we were not part of, which we are not going to abide by.


What about the scientific studies done by the French expert firm? Why doesn't Ethiopia want to address them?
The waters come mostly from open lakes.. if there was no Mediterranean outflow..Ethiopia would have been a big lake too..It nature my friend..you can not claim rivers flowing through half of a continent as yours or belong to your country.. and you can not change or manipulate them at the expense and survival of others who have the same rivers flows otherwise you'll be violating the basic nature's and conventions and laws governing river flows on the planet..and that is nothing less than playing with fire..


----------



## wedi

The SC said:


> What about the scientific studies done by the French expert firm? Why doesn't Ethiopia want to address them?
> The waters come mostly from open lakes.. if there was no Mediterranean outflow..Ethiopia would have been a big lake too..It nature my friend..you can not claim rivers flowing through half of a continent as yours or belong to your country.. and you can not change or manipulate them at the expense and survival of others who have the same rivers flows otherwise you'll be violating the basic nature's and conventions and laws governing river flows on the planet..and that is nothing less than playing with fire..



The PM of Ethiopia will know the answer to that question not me .
---
And I'll say it again, I didn't say the Nile belongs to Ethiopia... but most of the Nile's water in Egypt is from Ethiopian land.

This is a project started to benefit us and surrounding countries, not to harm Egypt in any way..


----------



## The SC

wedi said:


> The PM of Ethiopia will know the answer to that question not me .
> ---
> And I'll say it again, I didn't say the Nile belongs to Ethiopia... but most of the Nile's water in Egypt is from Ethiopian land.
> 
> This is a project started to benefit us and surrounding countries, not to harm Egypt in any way..


I do understand that.. but by saying that the source of Nile is in Ethiopia..does not give the right to Ethiopia to alter it.. eventhough we both understand that a big part of it is inside Ethiopia..the Nile river as such is still considered international..Do you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## wedi

The SC said:


> I do understand that.. but by saying that the source of Nile is in Ethiopia..does not give the right to Ethiopia to alter it.. eventhough we both understand that a big part of it is inside Ethiopia..the Nile river as such is still considered international..Do you agree?



Yes I agree it is an international river.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Announcing EDEX 2018








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioIFdgqbUd4

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Too bad EDX 2018 is only 2 days. Probably good since it's the first military exhibition held in Egypt since.....ever? And what a shame that is. It really pisses me off that our military took this long to get onto the world stage as far as these shows and exhibitions etc. If you think of Egypt's location in the ME & MENA area, we are center stage. Stand in Cairo and look north and the potential. Look east and see the potential. West and South just as much and it took until 2018 to get in on this action? I guess better late than never. 



wedi said:


> You'll have to take our word for it,



That wouldn't even fly with the best of friends.



wedi said:


> I'm sure if this was the other way around you wouldn't care one tiny bit.



Terrible presumption on your part. Quite the contrary since diplomacy is our strongest suit, and we practice it and exhaust it before anything else and that's exactly what we've been doing with Ethiopia regarding this very serous matter.



wedi said:


> Sorry but the Nile doesn't just belong to you,



When did we ever claim such a thing?



wedi said:


> 80% of the waters come from us,



So that means screw all upstream countries?



wedi said:


> we are not going to abide by some outdated treaty that didn't even concern us.



Neither of those treaties were mentioned once in all 18 meetings that took place. Did you know that? Only the newscasters are bringing that up as they report the issue.



wedi said:


> The way Egypt uses the Nile too is not exactly very helpful.



Says who? Who the heck has ever actually studied or came up with any legitimate information that indicates Egypt uses the Nile in an "unhelpful" way. All the reports of "wasting" water is made up because that is virtually IMPOSSIBLE to do. First, you simply cannot over-irrigate any crops of any kind anywhere in the world. All other usage of the water is the average use that any other country does with it's water and in many agricultural areas that are being developed further and further from the banks of the Nile where canals are not reaching are using wells to acquire water. So that whole, false notion that Egyptians waste the water is just another concocted story to make us appear to be spoiled and abusive and non-deserving etc. Couldn't be further from the truth as I just explained.



wedi said:


> You could empty the Aswan high dam while the GERD is filling and not deal with water shortages, no evaporation in your lake and restore farming land.



Why should we go through all of that? Who's disturbing the flow, us or you? Do you realize how large of an operation that is? Will Ethiopia volunteer to pay for that huge endeavor? 



wedi said:


> Compensate lost electricity with solar or wind energy.



Again, besides the fact that solar projects are being created in Egypt up in an eye-popping manner, that's besides the point. We shouldn't have to make such drastic adjustments just because you're going to significantly alter the flow of such a precious, natural resource. 



wedi said:


> As a Sudanese user on a different forum said in response to Egyptian rice farmers moaning about the ban, 'who farms rice in a desert, they need to behave like the desert nation they are'.



That's about as bigoted of a statement as one can possibly make. That Sudanese guy -- who BTW, is from a much larger desert nation than Egypt -- should take his own advice. What a racist comment.



wedi said:


> You are ignoring all the benefits of it, harming Egypt is the last thing on our mind.



If that was the case, why are you refusing to share the French study? What is in it that you don't want us to see? If there won't be any harm to Egypt like you say, why hide that? Why not agree to an international arbitration that we specifically said would agree to whatever result they come up with. So we've made it official that we would keep our word yet you've done nothing of the sort. I'm sorry, Wedi, but this is not an even playing field that Ethiopia is playing in and that's a dangerous game because of the possible effects on our country and people. That's not something that anyone would take lightly.

Think of it this way; if this was Israel, this would be taken as an existential threat and that dam would've been reduced to rubble 4 years ago. Instead of behaving like that, we've met with you 18 times to try and solve this and we're willing to solve it because we don't claim the Nile is all ours and we want to see Ethiopia benefit from the same thing we have for almost 60 years. But you folks are not receptive enough and that's on you, not us.

@Taygibay , first time we've seen ECM manpacks with Egyptian EOD teams. On-foot mobile jamming while diffusing IEDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Guilty ISIS camels!  Hey, now they can have a better life and not be in danger of getting blown to pieces.

Camels used for smuggling, loaded with ammo, medical materials, solar cells, communication devices and explosive belts in Central Sinai near mount Al-Halal.











More recent precision cretin crunching by the EAF on the western border.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wedi

Gomig-21 said:


> So that means screw all upstream countries?


I'm just saying the Nile is ours just as much as it is yours. Besides it was screw all downstream countries a few decades ago.


Gomig-21 said:


> Why should we go through all of that? Who's disturbing the flow, us or you? Do you realize how large of an operation that is? Will Ethiopia volunteer to pay for that huge endeavor?
> Again, besides the fact that solar projects are being created in Egypt up in an eye-popping manner, that's besides the point. We shouldn't have to make such drastic adjustments just because you're going to significantly alter the flow of such a precious, natural resource.


It's just emptying the Aswan dam _until _the GERD has filled up. We are not disturbing the flow or attempting to affect Egypt in the process, we are utilising our natural resources, as a landlocked country there is only so much we can do. If we need to develop, we need to develop.



Gomig-21 said:


> If that was the case, why are you refusing to share the French study? What is in it that you don't want us to see? If there won't be any harm to Egypt like you say, why hide that? Why not agree to an international arbitration that we specifically said would agree to whatever result they come up with. So we've made it official that we would keep our word yet you've done nothing of the sort. I'm sorry, Wedi, but this is not an even playing field that Ethiopia is playing in and that's a dangerous game because of the possible effects on our country and people. That's not something that anyone would take lightly.
> 
> Think of it this way; if this was Israel, this would be taken as an existential threat and that dam would've been reduced to rubble 4 years ago. Instead of behaving like that, we've met with you 18 times to try and solve this and we're willing to solve it because we don't claim the Nile is all ours and we want to see Ethiopia benefit from the same thing we have for almost 60 years. But you folks are not receptive enough and that's on you, not us.


I cannot answer most things about the politics that goes on Ethiopia but going by these meetings it has actually been Egypt that has been the party not agreeing, yet saying they are the most flexible. 

The best thing these 3 countries could do is to form an economic alliance or a customs union as this dam has benefits for all countries that surround it and they should bring the advantages into the spotlight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Navy will receive second generation RIM-116 Block-2 short-range air defense missiles






http://www.defenseworld.net/news/22...ile_Round_Pack_to_US_Navy__Qatar#.WvYRX5cVvx-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Navy will receive second generation RIM-116 Block-2 short-range air defense missiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/22...ile_Round_Pack_to_US_Navy__Qatar#.WvYRX5cVvx-



Apparently we are already current operators of the RAM.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIM-116_Rolling_Airframe_Missile

I can see that system easily placed on particularly 2 large ships, but I don't think this is for them. More like for the US-made ships in the Egyptian navy. I'm also wondering why it's taking so long to get the mistrals equipped with defensive weapons. This should be a priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Apparently we are already current operators of the RAM.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIM-116_Rolling_Airframe_Missile
> 
> I can see that system easily placed on particularly 2 large ships, but I don't think this is for them. More like for the US-made ships in the Egyptian navy. I'm also wondering why it's taking so long to get the mistrals equipped with defensive weapons. This should be a priority.


I think it is new, because it is block 2.. the Ambassadors are already equipped with blk 1.. maybe these are for the Perry upgrade!?
The mistral will apparently get Russian equivalents.. I've heard the deal to equip them went through.. but it is very complicated due to integrations with French components and skipping some components the Russians had built for the Mistral but Egypt doesn't need..

Ministers of Defense and Foreign affairs leave for Russia to attend the "2 + 2" meetings !?
Mistral equipment will likely be on the Agenda..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Interior ministry opens first training institute for special forces (SWAT teams) in Africa..











@Gomig-21
EDX 2018 is only 2 days
Make it 3 days.. the 3rd, 4th and 5th..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> EDX 2018 is only 2 days
> Make it 3 days.. the 3rd, 4th and 5th..



Thanks, buddy. Math was never my strong suit. 

That new special ops institute looks excellent. Combine that with the new Mohammad Naguib mega military training base and all the others indicates they've put a big emphasis on training and networking the seriousness of the training aspect. Good to see.

Also the latest clip from the army spokesman for Sinai ops looks like much of their efforts have paid off and they've put a huge dent in the Sinai terror network. The clearing out of EID and booby trapping has been exceptional. There hasn't been enough said about that and unfortunately the only news that circulates any media is either critical of something mundane or just simply a constant focus on anything that could possibly be a negative effect. It's unbelievable the amount of contrarianism that is out there. There's not one single attempt at focusing on anything positive that has been accomplished. I find that unreal. And the success they've had on the drug seizures and trafficking is remarkable. The other side of the supply and funding network that they've practically destroyed is barely mentioned by any outside media. All we want is an even playing field but that seems to be too much to ask for. Really sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks, buddy. Math was never my strong suit.
> 
> That new special ops institute looks excellent. Combine that with the new Mohammad Naguib mega military training base and all the others indicates they've put a big emphasis on training and networking the seriousness of the training aspect. Good to see.
> 
> Also the latest clip from the army spokesman for Sinai ops looks like much of their efforts have paid off and they've put a huge dent in the Sinai terror network. The clearing out of EID and booby trapping has been exceptional. There hasn't been enough said about that and unfortunately the only news that circulates any media is either critical of something mundane or just simply a constant focus on anything that could possibly be a negative effect. It's unbelievable the amount of contrarianism that is out there. There's not one single attempt at focusing on anything positive that has been accomplished. I find that unreal. And the success they've had on the drug seizures and trafficking is remarkable. The other side of the supply and funding network that they've practically destroyed is barely mentioned by any outside media. All we want is an even playing field but that seems to be too much to ask for. Really sad.


It is the results that matter most to whom it may concern.. Egypt in this instance..These achievements will open the doors to massive investments and important projects in the Sinai peninsula.. and that is a big positive on its own..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Human One

Has this been posted before?

*Egyptian protesters welcome Army helicopter with laser pens (2013)*



https://imgur.com/4pFs35U

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Human One said:


> Has this been posted before?
> 
> *Egyptian protesters welcome Army helicopter with laser pens (2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/4pFs35U


That's happened a long time ago, way back in the crazy days of 2013. I don't even know where they got all those laser pens from. The Apache looks pretty cool, there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Human One said:


> Has this been posted before?
> 
> *Egyptian protesters welcome Army helicopter with laser pens (2013)*
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/4pFs35U



It was nice that it turned out to be a show of support by the military for the people who were protesting, but many were wondering what one of the most lethal and fully armed attack helicopters in the world was doing there in the first place, lol. Thank God it was a friendly and supportive event. There were a lot of Egyptian Apaches (and other types) appearances during this historic event and we got to see a lot of things we never saw before. One of them was a bit of fancy flying at a beach in Alexandria, also in 2013. While it might be nice to see such a thing up close, not sure I wouldn't be annoyed by something blowing a bunch of sand in my face lol.

*http://www.military.com/video/aircraft/helicopters/apache-blows-away-beachgoers/2538384751001*



Mhmoud said:


> That's happened a long time ago, way back in the crazy days of 2013. I don't even know where they got all those laser pens from. The Apache looks pretty cool, there.



That was A LOT of lasers, lol. Definitely looked cool but man, how dangerous is that for the pilot? In the US (and I'm sure in many countries) it's a felony to point a laser at any aircraft, let alone a military one and here they covered the entire chopper with green light lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Since 2016, the Joint Improvised-Threat Defeat Organization has partnered with the Egyptian Armed Forces to defeat Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs), which remain a top threat to countering terrorist groups. In one year, *IED incidents in Egypt dropped by 67%*!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> Since 2016, the Joint Improvised-Threat Defeat Organization has partnered with the Egyptian Armed Forces to defeat Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs), which remain a top threat to countering terrorist groups. In one year, *IED incidents in Egypt dropped by 67%*!



Is there an article on this?

Because I know there's a joint training program for Egyptian EOD personnel that's run with the US in Cairo. Unsure if this is its actual designation or if this is something else.

Plus the statistic is really interesting. We have seen damage to IS Sinai's IED network. Will feature in my next Sinai piece if I can manage actually getting out there.


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Is there an article on this?
> 
> Because I know there's a joint training program for Egyptian EOD personnel that's run with the US in Cairo. Unsure if this is its actual designation or if this is something else.
> 
> Plus the statistic is really interesting. We have seen damage to IS Sinai's IED network. Will feature in my next Sinai piece if I can manage actually getting out there.



Aywa ya basha. You probably know the original tweet was from the US embassy in Cairo and they didn't link any article to it, so at first I was reluctant to post this but I figured the source is well known to be very credible of course, so I went with it and the other thing is that statistic is amazing! So I wanted to share it so that people can see the success that is going on AND ALSO, it contradicts that one article (I forget who it was, maybe the NY Times) which claimed that the Egyptian Armed Forces weren't willing to learn any COIN or anti-terrorism tactics that were offered from the US and all that baloney. Well, guess what, obviously that was a load of poopoo just like their Israelis bombing in Sinai and all that rubbish. 

This was the tweet from the US embassy which took it from
*#USSupportforEgypt*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998548970090647554
And here is the *Combat Integration Support Team (CIST) Global IED Report

https://publicintelligence.net/jida-global-ied-reports-june-2016/
*
You'll have to download the file which is about 163 pages.

_The following is a collection of all Combat Integration Support Team (CIST) Global IED Reports for the month of June 2016. The reports are produced by the Joint Improvised-Threat Defeat Agency, formerly the Joint Improvised Explosive Device Defeat Organization (JIEDDO). The reports were obtained from the website of the NATO Counter Improvised Explosive Devices Centre Of Excelence, though they are not normally distributed publicly.

This document was prepared in order to facilitate a greater understanding of the nature and scope of threats and hazards related to the estimated 500+ monthly IED events worldwide. It is provided to aid in the timely identification and development of appropriate actions, priorities and follow-on measures.
_
Let us know when you finish the piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA

Gowind 2500 PSIM Installation , 37 days remaining for the whole building process

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

What are those two ships waiting there?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

The SC said:


> What are those two ships waiting there?


Maybe they're both being built simultaneously and it's cheaper and easier to use one crane for both ships, rather than put them longitudinally and use twice as many cranes and heavy equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> Maybe they're both being built simultaneously and it's cheaper and easier to use one crane for both ships, rather than put them longitudinally and use twice as many cranes and heavy equipment.



Whatever they are, they're MUCH bigger than the Gowind which is that darker grey under the crane in the dry dock. The bows and the sterns are much rounder on those ships too, compared to the much pointier bows and squarer sterns like on the Gowind and most frigates. Sterns being squarer for more area to accommodate helicopters landing and taking off etc. They almost look like cruise ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Whatever they are, they're MUCH bigger than the Gowind which is that darker grey under the crane in the dry dock. The bows and the sterns are much rounder on those ships too, compared to the much pointier bows and squarer sterns like on the Gowind and most frigates. Sterns being squarer for more area to accommodate helicopters landing and taking off etc. They almost look like cruise ships.



Egyptian model of the gowind?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Harpcore_lover said:


> Egyptian model of the gowind?


I believe that export models and specific models of systems don't change in size or shape, but in their systems and their innards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mekawy

The SC said:


> What are those two ships waiting there?



commercial ships

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

MICA said:


> View attachment 476925



Let's go, bring the next one in, got 4 total under this contract and need at least 4 more after that. The speed they put this one together is exceptional, a sign of superb ship-building capabilities in Egypt and should move to another level. Expand that drydock to accommodate 2 ships being built at once. That'll produce more jobs and speed up the process so they can start building frigates also, not just corvettes.

We gotta get past this tragedy, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Black finish ARX-160 with a Sa'aqa member being interviewed with the newly embedded journalists during Sinai ops.






Egyptian Apache helicopters armed with AGM-114 Hellfire missiles along with 70-mm Hydra Rockets, loaded with a 19-tube launcher.







One of two Jianghu-II-class Frigates (_Najm al Zafer_) of the Egyptian Navy.
*1,700 tonnes*
*Armament:*

4 x HY-2 SSM anti-ship missiles
2 x radar controlled dual 57 mm AA guns
2 x double WASS B-515 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes
6 x radar controlled dual 37 mm AA guns
4 x RBU-1200 anti-submarine rocket launchers
4 x depth-charge mortars
2 x depth-charge racks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Anyone know what that barrel or muzzle is on the manned turret of the M-60A3? Interesting modification, maybe some type of ATG or even a flamethrower?


























EAF Apache pilot.






More cretin crunching on the western border.
















Almost ready for launch and then sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The first appearance of a portable system to jam IEDs in Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ya gamaal!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone know what that barrel or muzzle is on the manned turret of the M-60A3? Interesting modification, maybe some type of ATG or even a flamethrower?


















M134 Minigun.. is that possible?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> M134 Minigun.. is that possible?



The only reason why I wouldn't say it's a minigun is if you look at its base where it comes out of the manned turret, it almost looks like a single barrel and then it's encased in that tube, which leads me to believe it's more likely a flamethrower the Egyptian tankers mounted instead of the conventional 50 cal gun or whatever gun they typically use on the M60-A3. They've been burning a lot of cretin grass and huts and things of that sort so it's quite probably. Either way, it's very interesting and thanks for indulging and you could still very well be right, SC, bro. Let's ask a former Israeli tanker and see what he thinks?

@500, what do you suppose that is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Gomig-21 said:


> The only reason why I wouldn't say it's a minigun is if you look at its base where it comes out of the manned turret, it almost looks like a single barrel and then it's encased in that tube, which leads me to believe it's more likely a flamethrower the Egyptian tankers mounted instead of the conventional 50 cal gun or whatever gun they typically use on the M60-A3. They've been burning a lot of cretin grass and huts and things of that sort so it's quite probably. Either way, it's very interesting and thanks for indulging and you could still very well be right, SC, bro. Let's ask a former Israeli tanker and see what he thinks?
> 
> @500, what do you suppose that is?


IDK. Maybe some water or air cooling for a barrel. It would allow fire longer bursts without changing a barrel and exposing urself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> The only reason why I wouldn't say it's a minigun is if you look at its base where it comes out of the manned turret, it almost looks like a single barrel and then it's encased in that tube, which leads me to believe it's more likely a flamethrower the Egyptian tankers mounted instead of the conventional 50 cal gun or whatever gun they typically use on the M60-A3. They've been burning a lot of cretin grass and huts and things of that sort so it's quite probably. Either way, it's very interesting and thanks for indulging and you could still very well be right, SC, bro. Let's ask a former Israeli tanker and see what he thinks?
> 
> @500, what do you suppose that is?



Why are they so close to each others... Since when it's a thing to do when you are Fighting those guys...


----------



## Gomig-21

500 said:


> IDK. Maybe some water or air cooling for a barrel. It would allow fire longer bursts without changing a barrel and exposing urself.



That makes sense. A cooling casing over the main gun barrel. That would help with the extreme desert heat in the Sinai this time of year. 



HannibalBarca said:


> Why are they so close to each others... Since when it's a thing to do when you are Fighting those guys...



You think they need to space out more than that? People have been commenting that this is finally better spacing than what they've been doing before.

New pics of the brand new Egyptian Air Force VIP transportation aircraft Dassault Falcon-7X.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> You think they need to space out more than that? People have been commenting that this is finally better spacing than what they've been doing before.



There is maybe 4to5m max btw them. I saw other pics recently that are even worse than that, They are out on a deserted road and it's like they are in a traffic jam...
Where is the security protocols out there? it's a fault.
Are they gonna extend the "space" at every "incident" or what...


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> I agree.. but in time of war anything goes..besides civilian airliners have been downed before for no reason whatsoever.. A Libyan airliner over Sinai, an Iranian one over the Gulf and a Malaysian one or two.. one over Ukraine and one in the pacific..
> 
> So in case of war Egyptian Mirage can hide under El Al with destination Tel Aviv ..hit their targets, accomplish their mission and come back under any El AL coming out of Usrael till they reach a safe distance and then split and return to their base..[emoji38][emoji38]


eh..why
Egypt and israel are close friends...
Palestine is not a threat even if it by some miracle survives the joint Israel Egypt blockade ...


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> There is maybe 4to5m max btw them. I saw other pics recently that are even worse than that, They are out on a deserted road and it's like they are in a traffic jam...
> Where is the security protocols out there? it's a fault.
> Are they gonna extend the "space" at every "incident" or what...



Hey, I agree. It's a legitimate criticism that many of us have been griping about for a while now. But you ask what protocol is out there? I guess there are certain ways they've been dealing with some areas and the types of threats and also the probability of these threats. Most of the major threats they've encountered that they've had the most problems with are not IED's or even ATGMs fired at them, they've been VBIEDs and those are brutally difficult to deal with, but they shouldn't be at checkpoints which is where they've been having a lot of problems. VBIEDs approaching columns is not difficult to avoid, since you just don't allow it to happen except for when you're sharing a major roadway with the civilian population. In that case, it becomes harder of course. 

Granted, more spacing will help minimize additional casualties and damage for sure, but they've been able to deal with IED threats very well. There's been several instances where the lead vehicle has spotted threats ahead of the columns and have neutralized them. They've also had a lot less instances of ATGM attacks on them in the last few months because of the success in their clearing out missions and discovering a lot of the stored munitions of these cretins as well as cutting down on the entry of this contraband into the region. They've also killed and arrested A LOT of cretins, putting a heavy dent on their manpower. So the threat itself has diminished exponentially because of the work they've done up to this point. 

They're also using UAVs with CAS which has helped them a lot in assessing threats ahead of the columns and infantry. Do they need to spread out their vehicles a bit more? Yeah, I would say it certainly wouldn't hurt them to do so, but it doesn't seem to be a problem and this is better than what they were doing before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey, I agree. It's a legitimate criticism that many of us have been griping about for a while now. But you ask what protocol is out there? I guess there are certain ways they've been dealing with some areas and the types of threats and also the probability of these threats. Most of the major threats they've encountered that they've had the most problems with are not IED's or even ATGMs fired at them, they've been VBIEDs and those are brutally difficult to deal with, but they shouldn't be at checkpoints which is where they've been having a lot of problems. VBIEDs approaching columns is not difficult to avoid, since you just don't allow it to happen except for when you're sharing a major roadway with the civilian population. In that case, it becomes harder of course.
> 
> Granted, more spacing will help minimize additional casualties and damage for sure, but they've been able to deal with IED threats very well. There's been several instances where the lead vehicle has spotted threats ahead of the columns and have neutralized them. They've also had a lot less instances of ATGM attacks on them in the last few months because of the success in their clearing out missions and discovering a lot of the stored munitions of these cretins as well as cutting down on the entry of this contraband into the region. They've also killed and arrested A LOT of cretins, putting a heavy dent on their manpower. So the threat itself has diminished exponentially because of the work they've done up to this point.
> 
> They're also using UAVs with CAS which has helped them a lot in assessing threats ahead of the columns and infantry. Do they need to spread out their vehicles a bit more? Yeah, I would say it certainly wouldn't hurt them to do so, but it doesn't seem to be a problem and this is better than what they were doing before.



Yes, Criticism seems widely spotted, I found this tweet where same problem is mentioned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001519752085372928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001829401900838913
Check the full replies, and You will see that it's a major problem, that Terros widely wait for such opportunities and use it in their media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Yes, Criticism seems widely spotted, I found this tweet where same problem is mentioned.



Couple of interesting things about our friend Berkowitz, while he dabbles in Sinai and Libya military activities and his stuff is ok, I rarely see him post anything positive. It seems the only Twitter wanna-be journos out there understand the concept of journalism and how it's much more interesting to post the bad news instead of feel-good news. Feel-good news is boring or can be labeled as a mouthpiece, But whatever happened to the balances approach? That's what good journalism and reporting is about, balanced perspective, and if you look at the tweet, he's actually complementing the spacing but he couldn't even help himself and felt the absolute necessity to mention that 7 years into the fighting and 4 months into Op Sinai 18...and then the good spacing lol. But there's so much more to that brief sentence in that the first 6-1/2 years there wasn't any real coordinated fighting. It was mishmash operations and incompetence send to the front line and it wasn't until 4 months ago that they took this thing seriously and to another level and we're seeing a rapid end to this operation pretty soon. So for me, there always needs to be a balanced perspective with the well-deserved criticism, instead of strictly the latter which is what a lot of these gumbastas do. That Egypt Defense Review is also a pain in the ***  I'm kidding of course. While he's on a tear with all the things that are missing and wrong (which is fine,) @Frogman does balance things out once in a while.

As far as this unfortunate event here, this was actually a VBIED that I mentioned earlier and they failed to not only spread out a bit better, but they were stopped for some reason and allowed that car to drive right up to them. Now look at the size of that detonation. That took out 4 Fahds that weren't exactly bumper to bumper, either. And the magnitude of the blast is devastating compare to IEDs which are partially muffled from being partially buried. 









There are also other sitautions of IEDs spotted ahead of columns and taken out with a single shot from a HUMVEE's 50 cal. Another one I'm sure you remember of the M6-AS tank driver who wisely noticed an incoming VBIED and proceeded to drive over the car crushing it and subsequently delaying the blast while the people and other army personnel had time to take cover from yet another devastatingly large VBIED explosion. You remember this one, right? 






Look at the ridiculously large size of that explosion and how about that tank driver's reaction and lives he saved?

Balanced perspective is all I care about because it's the right thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

500 said:


> IDK. Maybe some water or air cooling for a barrel. It would allow fire longer bursts without changing a barrel and exposing urself.




Browning M1917 (Model 1917)






M1917A1 .30-caliber Water-Cooled Machine Gun

It is not a cooling mechanism for the simple reason that there are similar heavy machine guns on other vehicles in the same picture and they do not use what ever is that on the M-60 tank!

A flame thrower is a possibility though..


----------



## The SC

*Ramses II prototype (Egypt)*




An Egyptian modification of the T-54 using M60A3 components and a 105mm L7 gun.

*T-34/100 and T-34/122 (Egypt)*







Above: T-34/100
Below: T-34/122
Egyptian T-34-85s with modified turrets. The T-34/100 was armed with a 100mm BS-3 and the T-34/122 was armed with the 122mm D-30 howitzer.

*T-55/122 (Egypt)*




Egyptian T-55 armed with a 122mm D-30 on a special turret

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Couple of interesting things about our friend Berkowitz, while he dabbles in Sinai and Libya military activities and his stuff is ok, I rarely see him post anything positive. It seems the only Twitter wanna-be journos out there understand the concept of journalism and how it's much more interesting to post the bad news instead of feel-good news. Feel-good news is boring or can be labeled as a mouthpiece, But whatever happened to the balances approach? That's what good journalism and reporting is about, balanced perspective, and if you look at the tweet, he's actually complementing the spacing but he couldn't even help himself and felt the absolute necessity to mention that 7 years into the fighting and 4 months into Op Sinai 18...and then the good spacing lol. But there's so much more to that brief sentence in that the first 6-1/2 years there wasn't any real coordinated fighting. It was mishmash operations and incompetence send to the front line and it wasn't until 4 months ago that they took this thing seriously and to another level and we're seeing a rapid end to this operation pretty soon. So for me, there always needs to be a balanced perspective with the well-deserved criticism, instead of strictly the latter which is what a lot of these gumbastas do. That Egypt Defense Review is also a pain in the ***  I'm kidding of course. While he's on a tear with all the things that are missing and wrong (which is fine,) @Frogman does balance things out once in a while.
> 
> As far as this unfortunate event here, this was actually a VBIED that I mentioned earlier and they failed to not only spread out a bit better, but they were stopped for some reason and allowed that car to drive right up to them. Now look at the size of that detonation. That took out 4 Fahds that weren't exactly bumper to bumper, either. And the magnitude of the blast is devastating compare to IEDs which are partially muffled from being partially buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also other sitautions of IEDs spotted ahead of columns and taken out with a single shot from a HUMVEE's 50 cal. Another one I'm sure you remember of the M6-AS tank driver who wisely noticed an incoming VBIED and proceeded to drive over the car crushing it and subsequently delaying the blast while the people and other army personnel had time to take cover from yet another devastatingly large VBIED explosion. You remember this one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the ridiculously large size of that explosion and how about that tank driver's reaction and lives he saved?
> 
> Balanced perspective is all I care about because it's the right thing.



Spacing is a Problem, that's for sure.
The Sinai events took too many Egyptian life, that's for sure.
Egypt Army could have done a better job, That's for sure.
Is the Sinai better today than it was yesterday, That's for sure.

I understand that many want to see the positive side or at least the Good result, and that is understandable But we have to understand, this isn't some game or every day "normal" news... Young people die everyday BECAUSE of simple rules that wasn't enforced or learned properly, Because of a tactics that wasn't chosen properly by the higher ups...
Egypt is not some Third world Army, that have no Doctrine, No training or no History But with just a better discipline, and the "right" training, We could get way better result and spare the life of many youngster.

IMO, in such events, I'm for a full criticism, if they are "objective" ofc. not just some Insult and such.
As for the Tweet, it was mostly to highlight that many saw such behavior. I also posted answer that was interesting by Egypt Defence review

In Tunisia we had similar problems at the beginning of the Terror fight, around 2013+ and they were showered by criticism that were "limit" to the insult, and that went for months to a year... And nowadays, I think they did listen, even though, there is still a lot of work to do on that matter... and the criticism seems to be no more... And I do regret that...


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF MiG-35 flying rehearsal over Cairo for the military graduation ceremony coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

More EAF MiG-35s, F-16s and Mirage 2Ks.
Supposedly there will be an official announcement of the MiG-35s being operational in the EAF during the ceremonies. Hopefully we'll start seeing more pictures of these machines and I truly hope they don't mess that beautiful camo scheme with some tacky Tahya Masr. Menfadlak, Ya Rab!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> More EAF MiG-35s, F-16s and Mirage 2Ks.
> Supposedly there will be an official announcement of the MiG-35s being operational in the EAF during the ceremonies. Hopefully we'll start seeing more pictures of these machines and I truly hope they don't mess that beautiful camo scheme with some tacky Tahya Masr. Menfadlak, Ya Rab!


How many delivered now? "approximately"


----------



## Gomig-21

Gamal Abdel Nasser Mistral.








HannibalBarca said:


> How many delivered now? "approximately"



15 or so out of 46 ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Spacing is a Problem, that's for sure.



Says who, a bunch of Twitter wannabe journos? Show me 1 example where it was a problem.






And where is it a problem here? If anything, this is the opposite of it being a "problem" but you don't see the usual cast of Twitter journos complementing anything of the sort, do you?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997299833487716352
Where's the talk that spacing here wasn't an issue, or that they're using M60-A3s as lead vehicles to assess threats like IEDs and neutralizing them? Nothing by the usual cast of characters.



HannibalBarca said:


> The Sinai events took too many Egyptian life, that's for sure.



That's what terrorists do. They are the scum of the earth and fight like scum and kill innocents like scum. The fact is that there hasn't been a real fight against them by the Egyptian army since the start of Operation Sinai 2018 4 months ago. If you want to use statistics as to their performance, start from that time frame and not 7 years ago. That's why those Tweets are nothing but negativity and don't portray the real picture.

If the criticism was "why did they wait until 4 months ago to start this fight," then yes, that is 100% legitimate. Other than that, it's not criticism but rather negativity.



HannibalBarca said:


> Egypt Army could have done a better job, That's for sure.



Says who? No offense, but that's a ridiculous thing to say. Like I said, the mistake they made was not start this fight 7 years ago or at least in 2013 once Sisi was elected president. Otherwise, they've done an excellent job since the start of this operation and unfortunately that gets lost in the pool of unwarranted criticism and negativity.



HannibalBarca said:


> I understand that many want to see the positive side or at least the Good result, and that is understandable But we have to understand, this isn't some game or every day "normal" news... Young people die everyday BECAUSE of simple rules that wasn't enforced or learned properly, Because of a tactics that wasn't chosen properly by the higher ups...
> Egypt is not some Third world Army, that have no Doctrine, No training or no History But with just a better discipline, and the "right" training, We could get way better result and spare the life of many youngster.



Sorry, man, that's the same old same old. It's the same stuff the critics are parading left and right and really have no clue what is actually happening on the ground. Couldn't be further from the truth.



HannibalBarca said:


> IMO, in such events, I'm for a full criticism, if they are "objective" ofc. not just some Insult and such.
> As for the Tweet, it was mostly to highlight that many saw such behavior. I also posted answer that was interesting by Egypt Defence review



That's the problem, its not objective, it's subjective since your mind is already made up. The perfect example of that (and speaking of Egypt Defense Review) who started the conversation about poorly equipped Sa'qa which turned into the cultural aspects of rankings within platoons and squad commanders and how certain personalities that behave that way are loathed by certain members, your reply was "this is why the lose wars." lol, I couldn't believe it, but I wasn't surprised and I left it there. Go back and read that entire exchange and you'll see how that 'over the board' criticism of platoon commanders led to your comment that's why entire wars are lost! Sorry, but that is just so crazy and it's also proof positive that no matter the objective criticism or balanced views, they won't matter anyway since most people -- such as yourself-- have already made up their minds and it won't matter how well they perform. There will always be something that someone will point out not because something specific needs to be fixed, but to bring the whole ship down. That's the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone know what that barrel or muzzle is on the manned turret of the M-60A3? Interesting modification, maybe some type of ATG or even a flamethrower?


Methinks it is some sort of grenade launcher.
As the video from Raytheon suggests, its SLEP for the M-60 gives it an RCWS, which is equipped with a minigun. However, in this case, we see a single thick long barrel. Considering the utility and availability of multiple grenade launchers, maybe even automatic, in COIN operations, I'm willing to vouch for it being that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> Methinks it is some sort of grenade launcher.
> As the video from Raytheon suggests, its SLEP for the M-60 gives it an RCWS, which is equipped with a minigun. However, in this case, we see a single thick long barrel. Considering the utility and availability of multiple grenade launchers, maybe even automatic, in COIN operations, I'm willing to vouch for it being that.



Mmmm...I would love to agree with you if not for the sole reason that you are one heck of a swell individual, but I must respectfully disagree with the grenade launcher theory because of 2 reasons. 1) typically, grenade launchers on tanks are usually in the 40mm range and their launchers off of tanks almost always look something like this.






2) If you take a closer look at the pic in question, you can see that it looks like the 50 cal machine gun is still there and coming out of the turret, then this housing is attached to it. 






That space where you can still see the original gun barrel is probably needed space to allow for up and down movement of the gun, sort of a spacer. That more than likely means that housing is probably something close to what @500 suggested. Either a custom, cooling housing or more likely just simply a dust cover to protect the 50 cal M85 machine gun from all the sand and dust being wiped around from the tank tracks and/or other vehicles.

Another question: anyone know what unit that new and different camo belongs to on the solider to the far right?
Woodland camo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmmm...I would love to agree with you if not for the sole reason that you are one heck of a swell individual, but I must respectfully disagree with the grenade launcher theory because of 2 reasons. 1) typically, grenade launchers on tanks are usually in the 40mm range and their launchers off of tanks almost always look something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) If you take a closer look at the pic in question, you can see that it looks like the 50 cal machine gun is still there and coming out of the turret, then this housing is attached to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That space where you can still see the original gun barrel is probably needed space to allow for up and down movement of the gun, sort of a spacer. That more than likely means that housing is probably something close to what @500 suggested. Either a custom, cooling housing or more likely just simply a dust cover to protect the 50 cal M85 machine gun from all the sand and dust being wiped around from the tank tracks and/or other vehicles.
> 
> Another question: anyone know what unit that new and different camo belongs to on the solider to the far right?
> Woodland camo?


looks like a silencer..

That cammo might be from a marines unit.. just my guess..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> looks like a silencer..



Yeah, a huge suppressor! lol



The SC said:


> That cammo might be from a marines unit.. just my guess..



Almost looks like a GCC country like Kuwait or Bahrain unit joining the fighting. I'd rather see the Sa'qa wear that woodland than that awful sand yellow with blotches of turd brown. I personally think it's one of the worst camos ever.

Some more EAF MiG-35 beauties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF Mirage 2K. Still looking very sharp. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003299595546451969

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hopefully we'll see the Ka-52's at the ceremony as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Men of the Navy Special Forces of the Northern Fleet with Thunderbolt, Paras and police special operations..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ramadan war 1973

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmmm...I would love to agree with you if not for the sole reason that you are one heck of a swell individual, but I must respectfully disagree with the grenade launcher theory because of 2 reasons. 1) typically, grenade launchers on tanks are usually in the 40mm range and their launchers off of tanks almost always look something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) If you take a closer look at the pic in question, you can see that it looks like the 50 cal machine gun is still there and coming out of the turret, then this housing is attached to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That space where you can still see the original gun barrel is probably needed space to allow for up and down movement of the gun, sort of a spacer. That more than likely means that housing is probably something close to what @500 suggested. Either a custom, cooling housing or more likely just simply a dust cover to protect the 50 cal M85 machine gun from all the sand and dust being wiped around from the tank tracks and/or other vehicles.


You're right. Thanks for clearing it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's go, bring the next one in, got 4 total under this contract and need at least 4 more after that. The speed they put this one together is exceptional, a sign of superb ship-building capabilities in Egypt and should move to another level. Expand that drydock to accommodate 2 ships being built at once. That'll produce more jobs and speed up the process so they can start building frigates also, not just corvettes.
> 
> We gotta get past this tragedy, though.


*Mohamed Salah Included in Egypt’s Squad for World Cup*

https://aawsat.com/english/home/article/1290631/mohamed-salah-included-egypt’s-squad-world-cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


>


What's the origin of wearing masks like that? I've seen them in photos from a few countries.




The SC said:


> The first appearance of a portable system to jam IEDs in Sinai



How does it do that?


----------



## The SC

Human One said:


> What's the origin of wearing masks like that? I've seen them in photos from a few countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it do that?


1) it is a old as war itself. wearing scary masks to terrify the enemy.. that is a death mask..
2) IEDs are detonated from a distance.. so by jamming the receiver electronics, it can't be detonated.. and then can be removed relatively safely..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

The masks can be also to protect their identities.... in case someone who has some "bad links" recognize a soldier,it could end badly for the latter and probably his family..... Look at Mexico.... or Iraq for instance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

News dating back to 1983 speaks of Egypt updating Friend and foe identification systems IFF, which is integrated into fighters, early warning radars, air defense and warships. Egyptian engineers, together with engineers from Teledyne Electronics Corp, designed the new system to accommodate the updates that took place in the Egyptian army. Especially after the entry of Western weapons like new fighters and radars, which required the Egyptian army to change its old personal Soviet IFF system to the new system to integrate a unified IFF system for Western and Eastern weapons.
Egypt also manufactured the decoding and encryption cards of the new system in the Ben Ha Electronic Industries company

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mekawy

Photos from the Joint exercise carried out by the Egyptian Navy “Suez F-946” Descubierta corvette with “USS WINSTON S. CHURCHILL” destroyer from type Arleigh Burke on 3rd June 
@mahmouedgamal44

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


> 1) it is a old as war itself. wearing scary masks to terrify the enemy.. that is a death mask..


I've only seen that a few times in the last year. It's new to me. I think I saw Iraqi troops wearing some like that. 



The SC said:


> 2) IEDs are detonated from a distance.. so by jamming the receiver electronics, it can't be detonated.. and then can be removed relatively safely..


I see. Have the jamming devices always been individually carried?


----------



## The SC

Human One said:


> I've only seen that a few times in the last year. It's new to me. I think I saw Iraqi troops wearing some like that.
> 
> 
> I see. Have the jamming devices always been individually carried?


1- That is just one of the masks some units use..
2- Nope, Jamming was also done by bigger jammers carried on trucks..or armoured vehicles..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hey @Gomig-21 where are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmmm...I would love to agree with you if not for the sole reason that you are one heck of a swell individual, but I must respectfully disagree with the grenade launcher theory because of 2 reasons. *1) typically, grenade launchers on tanks are usually in the 40mm range and their launchers off of tanks almost always look something like this.*



Those are not grenade launchers but smoke dispensers.

Watch from 1:25.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Hey @Gomig-21 where are you?



Aywa ana hena aho. Thanks for asking, bro. Just taking a break. 

I like that IFF post you put up, bro. Gonna get into it a bit later. 






EAF C-130 in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Aywa ana hena aho. Thanks for asking, bro. Just taking a break.
> 
> I like that IFF post you put up, bro. Gonna get into it a bit later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF C-130 in China.


Nice to hear back from you brother..
Salah is back and will be leading the Egyptian team..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Nice to hear back from you brother..
> Salah is back and will be leading the Egyptian team..



Watching it live right now, ma bro. Looks like Cuper made some major changes for this match by sitting down Salah (which I think is a good call, maybe bring him out later if the match is going well) but taking the oldest player in the entire WC out in goalie Essam El-Hadary and putting in the young and inexperienced Mohamed El-Shennawi in his place seemed a bit strange to me. But he is the Argentinian tactician so gotta trust he knows what he's doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21
There were 5 good keepers to chose from..that is not easy.. but as you said the coach should know what he is doing..
Opening matches are always stressful.. let's see what's next..

For now..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Sinan said:


> Those are not grenade launchers but smoke dispensers.



Dispensers? Sounds like a kitchen appliance, lol. Technically they're _"smoke grenade launchers," _and the point was to illustrate that these are the primary means of grenade launchers (even if they only launch smoke grenades) on tanks, they're still considered grenade launchers. They basically operate like mortars and if an actual, grenade launcher was to be mounted on the Egyptian M60-A3 or M1A1 Abrams, it would be in the form of something like the MK19 and not that shrouded gun on the turret that @Mhmoud and I were discussing.








The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> There were 5 good keepers to chose from..that is not easy.. but as you said the coach should know what he is doing..
> Opening matches are always stressful.. let's see what's next..
> 
> For now..



Hahaha, not sure why Mo Salah didn't play. He must not have been 100% with that shoulder of his because there really was absolutely no reason whatsoever to sit him down for the match unless he was hurt and had a great chance to injure that shoulder even more. Other than that, he should've been in there without a question. This is the WC not some rinky dinky tournament.

Anyway, eid sa3eed we kol sana wenta tayeb ya basha.



The SC said:


> News dating back to 1983 speaks of Egypt updating Friend and foe identification systems IFF, which is integrated into fighters, early warning radars, air defense and warships. Egyptian engineers, together with engineers from Teledyne Electronics Corp, designed the new system to accommodate the updates that took place in the Egyptian army. Especially after the entry of Western weapons like new fighters and radars, which required the Egyptian army to change its old personal Soviet IFF system to the new system to integrate a unified IFF system for Western and Eastern weapons.
> Egypt also manufactured the decoding and encryption cards of the new system in the Ben Ha Electronic Industries company.



This is pretty interesting. I knew they had developed some form of IFF once the F-16s were introduced into the EAF so that they can have that capability throughout the mix of aircraft they had, but never knew it was such a sophisticated system by Teledyne which incorporated IFF interrogators as well. Having the ability to interrogate makes it pretty much a fully capable and bonafied IFF system that you can get. My only question would be, in order to have that interrogating IFF function in the system, the aircraft need particular sensors to receive the signal from the interrogating aircraft, kind of like the bird shredder sensors on the F-16 block 52 aircraft which are the only ones that have those sensors. So if they're not using those ones, what sensors are they using in this Teledyne system they've developed? We would need to see a common set of sensors on all the aircraft if that system truly exists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Dispensers? Sounds like a kitchen appliance, lol. Technically they're _"smoke grenade launchers," _and the point was to illustrate that these are the primary means of grenade launchers (even if they only launch smoke grenades) on tanks, they're still considered grenade launchers. They basically operate like mortars and if an actual, grenade launcher was to be mounted on the Egyptian M60-A3 or M1A1 Abrams, it would be in the form of something like the MK19 and not that shrouded gun on the turret that @Mhmoud and I were discussing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, not sure why Mo Salah didn't play. He must not have been 100% with that shoulder of his because there really was absolutely no reason whatsoever to sit him down for the match unless he was hurt and had a great chance to injure that shoulder even more. Other than that, he should've been in there without a question. This is the WC not some rinky dinky tournament.
> 
> Anyway, eid sa3eed we kol sana wenta tayeb ya basha.
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty interesting. I knew they had developed some form of IFF once the F-16s were introduced into the EAF so that they can have that capability throughout the mix of aircraft they had, but never new it was such a sophisticated system by Teledyne which incorporated IFF interrogators as well. Having the ability to interrogate makes it pretty much a fully capable and bonafied IFF system that you can get. My only question would be, in order to have that interrogating IFF function in the system, the aircraft need particular sensors to receive the signal from the interrogating aircraft, kind of like the bird shredder sensors on the F-16 block 52 aircraft which are the only ones that have those sensors. So if they're not using those ones, what sensors are they using in this Teledyne system they've developed? We would need to see a common set of sensors on all the aircraft if that system truly exists.



- The coach said that he feared for Salah in that match.. most likely because the injury was still sensitive.. but he will play in the next match.. this gives him more time to be at his top shape i guess.. the move to have him present was a good move for the moral of the team..but they still missed him on the field..

- Would this answer your question?
"Egypt also manufactured the decoding and encryption cards of the new system in the Ben Ha Electronic Industries company"
There were also some other sensors before Block-52..

Eid Sa'ed wa mobarak aleik ya brother..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The Spanish Navy Helicopter carrier Juan Carlos & the Blas de Lezo frigate in a Joint drill with the Egyptian Navy Mistral and a number of Egyptian Navy vessels pictured here before heading to Ras El Tin Naval Base in Alexandria today. The Juan Carlos is considerably larger than the Egyptian Mistral.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The Spanish Navy Helicopter carrier Juan Carlos & the Blas de Lezo frigate in a Joint drill with the Egyptian Navy Mistral and a number of Egyptian Navy vessels pictured here before heading to Ras El Tin Naval Base in Alexandria today. The Juan Carlos is considerably larger than the Egyptian Mistral.


The Spaniards wanted to show the capabilities of their warships to the Egyptian Navy after a tour in India..Their F-100 frigate with AEGIS is something very good to consider.. the Juan Carlos has the capability to launch Sea Harriers and F-35B.. So by signing the Sismoa.. who knows what is in the pipeline for the future..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> - Would this answer your question?
> "Egypt also manufactured the decoding and encryption cards of the new system in the Ben Ha Electronic Industries company"
> There were also some other sensors before Block-52..



Mmmm...kinda does answer the question but I think we need to see more. We need to see some common antenna-like or sensors that are on all the different aircraft, going all the way back to the vaunted halawa in the MiG-21, the Mirages, the F-4E Phantoms, all 200+ F-16s and now we have the new aircraft in the MiG-35s and Rafales, so it would be even easier to spot a dedicated IFF sensor on either of those two aircraft but we haven't yet.

I mean, am I wrong to think there should be visible sensors in order to have an interrogating IFF system which means it's a fully fledged and operating IFF?



The SC said:


> The Spaniards wanted to show the capabilities of their warships to the Egyptian Navy after a tour in India..Their F-100 frigate with AEGIS is something very good to consider.. the Juan Carlos has the capability to launch Sea Harriers and F-35B.. So by signing the Sismoa.. who knows what is in the pipeline for the future..



Indeed. I was thinking about this whole timing with the signing of the CISMOA now that the F-16 has pretty much reached it full extent in the Egyptian Air Force and at the same time, we had the debacle with the SCALP denial. Put those two together and you know the US is somewhat concerned about Egypt going back to Russia for 46 Ka-52s and 50 MiG-35 and the S-300VM when Egypt is the 3rd highest recipient of military aid from the US. Look at the big deal a bunch of senators are making about Turkey's F-35s because of the S-400. That being said, IMO, the CISMOA was to assure the US that we will abide by all the rules of non-transferring of US-made tech to 3rd parties (especially Russia) and at the same time, it will ease the restriction on the SCALP to be transferred through the French to complete the order for the Rafales. That's my take on that part.

The other part of this whole thing is where is Egypt going for more fighters now? ATM, it's on the hook for roughly 86 new jets; 36 Rafales and 50 MiG-35s but we know quite well that aside from the block 40's and 52s in the F-16 fleet, the other older ones will be seeing bedtime rather soon and will need replacement. So essentially, the EAF really needs to purchase 100 more fighters to compensate for the retiring F-16 and to be able to sustain a decent and effective air force. 

What are the choices as of now? I don't think the French will be able to offer additional Rafales (not because they don't want to or that we can't afford them,) but it's just that they're going to be extremely busy pumping out Qatar's order and especially India's which is more likely to push their order up to a total of 70+. 

That leaves us with what?
- 36 more Rafales F4? Maybe, probably not.
- 24 F-15s? I doubt it with our screaming neighbors next door but this is the caliber aircraft we now must be looking at acquiring. No more medium size fighters but large fighters of the F-15/Su-30/35 caliber and range. This only makes sense with the power projection the Egyptian Navy is undergoing (which I will get to that in a minute) and so we very much need long range, heavy payload fighters. If the F-15's chances are slim to none, then what else is really left? I think the answer is pretty simple. We should up the MiG-35 numbers to reach a total of 100, so 50 more of those with the new AESA radar would be ok and then...
- 50 Su-35S. I have finally come around to your thinking, there, ma brother, SC. Because of the circumstances that have taken place in the last year and a half, I think the best choice for the EAF now is the Su-35S for that large, long range and heavy payload and super maneuverable fighter to add to the EAF fleet that would complement the MiG-35s very nicely and work on the other side of the F-16s and Rafales. This is also very critical in opening the door for 5th generation ambitions. I think in our case, there really is only 1, viable choice and working with more MiG-35s and Su-35s, it will only make that part of the process that much easier. What do all you guys think of this?

Going back to the point about the power projection the Egyptian Navy is amassing with its fleet and to your point about the Spanish exercise, I think @Frogman was onto something when he mentioned that there is a strong tendency for the Egyptian carriers to keep performing with the French and Spaniards in order to better understand the nuances and better ways of seamanship in the LHD/carrier level. We saw a very clear indication of that with that one picture that @Vergennes posted of the French LHD and the Egyptian one cruising through the Suez Canal and the Egyptian one was being escorted with a pair of tugs while the French one wasn't. All part of the learning process which seems to be what is going on with these exercises we're seeing on a constant basis.

This is also very exciting news.

The Egyptian Navy has issued an international tender to obtain 4 new frigates, negotiations still ongoing with both Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems (The negotiations expected to be on MKS-180 Frigates) and Naval Group.

MKS-180 Frigate. 4 of these would be incredible to add to the FREMMs, although another 4 FREMMs would be just as sweet. We'll need to breakdown the differences to decide which is better for sure.






https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-1131930-BKzEb7MfbPpNdUlPI52b-ap6

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmmm...kinda does answer the question but I think we need to see more. We need to see some common antenna-like or sensors that are on all the different aircraft, going all the way back to the vaunted halawa in the MiG-21, the Mirages, the F-4E Phantoms, all 200+ F-16s and now we have the new aircraft in the MiG-35s and Rafales, so it would be even easier to spot a dedicated IFF sensor on either of those two aircraft but we haven't yet.
> 
> I mean, am I wrong to think there should be visible sensors in order to have an interrogating IFF system which means it's a fully fledged and operating IFF?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. I was thinking about this whole timing with the signing of the CISMOA now that the F-16 has pretty much reached it full extent in the Egyptian Air Force and at the same time, we had the debacle with the SCALP denial. Put those two together and you know the US is somewhat concerned about Egypt going back to Russia for 46 Ka-52s and 50 MiG-35 and the S-300VM when Egypt is the 3rd highest recipient of military aid from the US. Look at the big deal a bunch of senators are making about Turkey's F-35s because of the S-400. That being said, IMO, the CISMOA was to assure the US that we will abide by all the rules of non-transferring of US-made tech to 3rd parties (especially Russia) and at the same time, it will ease the restriction on the SCALP to be transferred through the French to complete the order for the Rafales. That's my take on that part.
> 
> The other part of this whole thing is where is Egypt going for more fighters now? ATM, it's on the hook for roughly 86 new jets; 36 Rafales and 50 MiG-35s but we know quite well that aside from the block 40's and 52s in the F-16 fleet, the other older ones will be seeing bedtime rather soon and will need replacement. So essentially, the EAF really needs to purchase 100 more fighters to compensate for the retiring F-16 and to be able to sustain a decent and effective air force.
> 
> What are the choices as of now? I don't think the French will be able to offer additional Rafales (not because they don't want to or that we can't afford them,) but it's just that they're going to be extremely busy pumping out Qatar's order and especially India's which is more likely to push their order up to a total of 70+.
> 
> That leaves us with what?
> - 36 more Rafales F4? Maybe, probably not.
> - 24 F-15s? I doubt it with our screaming neighbors next door but this is the caliber aircraft we now must be looking at acquiring. No more medium size fighters but large fighters of the F-15/Su-30/35 caliber and range. This only makes sense with the power projection the Egyptian Navy is undergoing (which I will get to that in a minute) and so we very much need long range, heavy payload fighters. If the F-15's chances are slim to none, then what else is really left? I think the answer is pretty simple. We should up the MiG-35 numbers to reach a total of 100, so 50 more of those with the new AESA radar would be ok and then...
> - 50 Su-35S. I have finally come around to your thinking, there, ma brother, SC. Because of the circumstances that have taken place in the last year and a half, I think the best choice for the EAF now is the Su-35S for that large, long range and heavy payload and super maneuverable fighter to add to the EAF fleet that would complement the MiG-35s very nicely and work on the other side of the F-16s and Rafales. This is also very critical in opening the door for 5th generation ambitions. I think in our case, there really is only 1, viable choice and working with more MiG-35s and Su-35s, it will only make that part of the process that much easier. What do all you guys think of this?
> 
> Going back to the point about the power projection the Egyptian Navy is amassing with its fleet and to your point about the Spanish exercise, I think @Frogman was onto something when he mentioned that there is a strong tendency for the Egyptian carriers to keep performing with the French and Spaniards in order to better understand the nuances and better ways of seamanship in the LHD/carrier level. We saw a very clear indication of that with that one picture that @Vergennes posted of the French LHD and the Egyptian one cruising through the Suez Canal and the Egyptian one was being escorted with a pair of tugs while the French one wasn't. All part of the learning process which seems to be what is going on with these exercises we're seeing on a constant basis.
> 
> This is also very exciting news.
> 
> The Egyptian Navy has issued an international tender to obtain 4 new frigates, negotiations still ongoing with both Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems (The negotiations expected to be on MKS-180 Frigates) and Naval Group.
> 
> MKS-180 Frigate. 4 of these would be incredible to add to the FREMMs, although another 4 FREMMs would be just as sweet. We'll need to breakdown the differences to decide which is better for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.handelsblatt.com/untern...ml?ticket=ST-1131930-BKzEb7MfbPpNdUlPI52b-ap6


Nice and comprehensive post as usual ya M'alem..

- For the IFF, the antennas as you already know..can be very tiny today and also they can be fitted inside.. take a look at the new cars antennas compared to those I meter long ones.. and we are talking just low tech in this instance.. I am quite confident that Egypt has the interrogating systems needed for all its fighter planes.. since you can't have a whole and complete IFF system without the required sensor..

- Well. there is some crying about those deals with Russia in the congress.. and it is quite out of place.. because Egypt needed to replace its old systems.. mostly air and sea ones.. and the US didn't help.. there was no other choice.. but now with the Sismoa signed and sealed.. we should expect at least an upgrade of some Old F-16s to viper or at least some SEP with AESA radars and potent missiles.. some F-15s would be very welcome, but that is another story altogether! I think you have nailed it with increasing the numbers of the MIG-35s and getting a good number of the big brothers SU-35s, while keeping an eye on the Pak-FA.. regardless of what will or will not come from the US.. the Egyptian armed forces should be well balanced between Western and Eastern systems and tech..Another 24 Rafales will be fine for now.. and the least the US can do is release those Scalp parts to Egypt.. It should be a good sign for what is to come from that side.. Hopefully other good weapons and missiles previously held because of Sismoa not being signed.. now those congressmen can go cry rivers..

- I have heard about the MKS-180 Frigates.. they look good on paper! but Germany has a problem with them, now it became political as some Germans are criticising the government for not going ahead with the project yet.. Knowing that it is a race between them and the French.. but by all means.. the French Fremms should win, if for nothing, it is for the fact that the Fremm is operational, tested and one of the most advanced Frigates out there.. I am glad Egypt went for an international tender..because others should not be excluded, I am mostly thinking about South Korea, China, Russia, Spain and even the US.. but one has to think on how to keep the navy more independent from the US.. it is quite difficult.. apart from the Chinese and Russian options..all the others use US components.. and here comes to the rescue.. the famous Sismoa again..so let's hope for the best..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Photos of Egyptian-Spanish bilateral naval exercise 
► Juan Carlos I (L61) LHD 
► Blas de Lezo (F103) F-100 frigate 
► Gamal Abdel Nasser (L1010) Mistral LHD 
► El Fateh (971) Gowind corvette 
► El Suez (F946) Descubierta corvette 
► Ambassador MK III missile boat

Spaniards brought their Harriers to the exercise, one can be seen here on the Juan Carlos.
















Spanish Sea King on the Fateh's landing platform.






Looks like the Spanish company Navantia Maritime industries is pushing for the Egyptian frigate tender.
The Spanish Blas de Lezo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Photos of Egyptian-Spanish bilateral naval exercise
> ► Juan Carlos I (L61) LHD
> ► Blas de Lezo (F103) F-100 frigate
> ► Gamal Abdel Nasser (L1010) Mistral LHD
> ► El Fateh (971) Gowind corvette
> ► El Suez (F946) Descubierta corvette
> ► Ambassador MK III missile boat
> 
> Spaniards brought their Harriers to the exercise, one can be seen here on the Juan Carlos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spanish Sea King on the Fateh's landing platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Spanish company Navantia Maritime industries is pushing for the Egyptian frigate tender.
> The Spanish Blas de Lezo.








The F100 Alvaro de Bazan Class is a 5,800t multipurpose frigate built by the Spanish shipbuilder, Izar (formerly E.N. Bazan). In February 2005, the naval shipbuilding activities of Izar were spun off into a new company, Navantia.
The first batch of four ships was ordered by the Spanish Navy in January 1997. The first, Alvaro de Bazan (F101), was launched in October 2000 and commissioned in September 2002. The second, Almirante Juan de Borbon (F102), was launched in February 2002 and commissioned in December 2003.
The third, Blas de Lezo (F103) was launched in May 2003 and commissioned in December 2004. The fourth, Mendez Nunez (F104), was launched in November 2004 and delivered in March 2006.
In June 2005, the Spanish Government announced plans to procure a fifth Alvaro de Bazan Class vessel, Cristobal Colon (F105). Procurement of the new vessel was authorised by the government in May 2006. Construction began in June 2007 and the keel was laid in February 2009. The ship was launched in November 2010 and entered sea trials in June 2012. A sixth vessel, Juan de Austria (F106) is also planned, to commission in 2013.

*Alvaro de Bazan Class Aegis combat system*

The ship incorporates the AN/SPY-1D Aegis Combat System from Lockheed Martin Naval Electronics and Surveillance Systems. The main missions of the ship are fleet protection, anti-air warfare, operation as a flag ship for a combat group, anti-surface and anti-submarine warfare.
"The F100 is a 5,800t multipurpose frigate."
In June 2008, Spain requested the foreign military sale (FMS) of Raytheon Tomahawk Block IV land attack missiles to arm the F100 frigates.
Alvaro de Bazan is the first European ship with the Aegis weapon system. In July 2003, Alvaro de Bazan (F101) took part in combined Combat Systems Ship Qualification Trials (CSSQT) with the Aegis Class destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87). A second CSSQT trial took place in September 2004 with Almirante Juan de Borbon (F102) and USS Pinkney (DDG 91). In June 2007, Mendez Nunez (F104) took part in the first tri-nation CSSQT, with Arleigh Burke class destroyer USS Gridley (DDG 101) and the Royal Norwegian Navy frigate Fridtjof Nansen (F310).
In 1994 Spain entered an agreement with Germany and the Netherlands, which provided cooperation in development and in national construction of the frigates. In Spain, Izar built the F100, in the Netherlands, Royal Schelde built the LCF (De Zeven Provincien Class) and in Germany the ARGE 124 group (Blohm and Voss as the leading yard, Howaldtwerke-Deutsche Werft and Thyssen Nordseewerke) built the F124 (Sachsen Class). The agreement covered cooperation on the ship platform and not on the systems.

*Aegis combat data system*

The Aegis combat data system controls the detection, control and engagement sequence through the AN/SPY-1D radar, the command and decision systems (C&D) and the ship’s weapons control system (WCS). The F100 is the first frigate to be equipped with Aegis.
The ship has satellite communications and Link 11 secure tactical data link.

*Weapons systems*

The ship has two four-celled Boeing Harpoon anti-ship missile systems. Harpoon is a medium-range missile with a range of 120km, 220kg warhead and active radar terminal guidance. The surface-to-air missile system is the evolved Sea Sparrow missile (ESSM) developed by an international team led by Raytheon.
ESSM has semi-active radar guidance with tail control motor to improve range, speed and manoeuvrability. The medium-range Raytheon standard missile SM-2MR Block IIIA provides area defence. SM-2MR has a range of 70km, a speed of Mach 2.5 and has semi-active radar seeker and an Aegis radio command link. Both ESSM and SM-2MR use the Lockheed Martin Mark 41 vertical launch system.
"The ship has two mk32 double torpedo launchers for mk46 lightweight torpedoes."
The ship is equipped with the BAE Systems, Land & Armaments (formerly United Defense) mk45 mod 2 gun controlled by the DORNA radar / electro-optic fire control system from FABA. DORNA sensors include K-band radar and tracking radar along with an infrared camera, TV and laser rangefinder.
The close-in weapon system (CIWS) is the 20mm Meroka 2B also from FABA. The Meroka CIWS includes infrared camera, video autotracker and is cued by the Aegis radar. Meroka has a range of 2,000m. There are also two 20mm machine guns.
The ship has two mk32 double torpedo launchers for mk46 lightweight torpedoes and also two anti-ship mortars.

*Sikorsky Seahawk helicopters*

The F100 has a flight deck 26.4m long and will accommodate one helicopter. The Spanish Navy has acquired six new Sikorsky SH-60B LAMPS Mk III Seahawk helicopters.
A programme to upgrade six existing Seahawk helicopters to LAMPS mkIII standard was completed in January 2004. The helicopters are equipped with a FLIR and Hellfire laser-guided air-to-surface missiles and are deployed on the F100 and Santa Maria Class frigates.
*Countermeasures suite*

The ship’s countermeasures suite includes Aldebaran Electronic Support Measures / Electronic Countermeasures (ESM/ECM) system, from Spain’s Indra Group, four Lockheed Martin Sippican mk36 SRBOC chaff and decoy launchers and the AN/SLQ-25A Nixie acoustic torpedo countermeasures system from Argon ST of Newington, Virginia.
*Sensors*

The first four F-100 ships are equipped with the Lockheed Martin AN/SPY-1D fixed phased array radar for air and surface search. AN/SPY-1D is a multi-function E/F band, three-dimensional radar which is an essential part of the Aegis system. It provides instantaneous beam steering, target detection, fire control tracks on hundreds of targets, and multiple target kill assessment.
"The main missions of the F100 frigate include fleet protection and anti-air warfare."
The fifth vessel, Cristobal Colon (F105), is fitted with the SPY-1D(V), which includes an upgrade to improve littoral performance. The air-search radar is the three-dimensional TRS and surface-search radar is the G/H band AN/SPS-67(V)3 from DRS technologies.
The hull-mounted sonar is the Raytheon DE1160 LF active and passive sonar. The Sikorsky SH-60 Seahawk helicopter is equipped with AN/SQQ-28 LAMPS III sonobuoys.
*CODAG propulsion system*

The F100 is equipped with a combined diesel and gas propulsion (CODAG) system with two GE LM 2500 gas turbines providing 34.8MW and two Navantia diesel engines rated 9MW. The shafts drive two controllable pitch propellers.

https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/f100/

Two of these will terrorise many competing navies (and air forces) of the region..
I'll add one Fremm ASW like the existing one..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The video from the naval exercise with Spain. Some nice, Spanish harrier action too.
Maybe when they eventually get the F-35 for the Juan Carlos, they'll bring them to these joint naval get-togethers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The video from the naval exercise with Spain. Some nice, Spanish harrier action too.
> Maybe when they eventually get the F-35 for the Juan Carlos, they'll bring them to these joint naval get-togethers.


The Spanish F-100 frigates are officially in the bid too..They are a little bit of an older design ..but they have the AEGIS system.. FREMM and the German designs are a bit stealthier.. but the Spanish Frigate is more powerful..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Spanish F-100 frigates are officially in the bid too..They are a little bit of an older design ..but they have the AEGIS system.. FREMM and the German designs are a bit stealthier.. but the Spanish Frigate is more powerful..



It's definitely going to be a tough choice. I think stealth in today's naval designs is a very important aspect, so that should certainly be taken into heavy consideration. Nothing against our Spanish brothers at all and as a matter of fact, we're more than grateful at their offer of ToT and practically moving the entire ship building industry to Egypt, but I would prefer if the Egyptian navy stuck with the FREMM if it can. If not for commonality purposes, then simply because they are such outstanding, state of the art frigates. The only problem with our French brothers lol, is their insistence on removing the ECM and jamming systems on the FREMM that has been delivered and how would they deal with that aspect if any further ships were to be contracted? We don't even know what the Egyptian navy has done to address that vital shortcoming on the current ship. This is a major point of contention because it basically reduces the ships full capabilities by a considerable margin until a substitute is installed. So we have that critical issue to deal with.

Juan Carlos aircraft carrier docked at Ras El Tin naval base in Alexandria. Sweet-looking ship.






Medusa 2018 with our Greek brothers and sisters will be starting on June 25th.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It's definitely going to be a tough choice. I think stealth in today's naval designs is a very important aspect, so that should certainly be taken into heavy consideration. Nothing against our Spanish brothers at all and as a matter of fact, we're more than grateful at their offer of ToT and practically moving the entire ship building industry to Egypt, but I would prefer if the Egyptian navy stuck with the FREMM if it can. If not for commonality purposes, then simply because they are such outstanding, state of the art frigates. The only problem with our French brothers lol, is their insistence on removing the ECM and jamming systems on the FREMM that has been delivered and how would they deal with that aspect if any further ships were to be contracted? We don't even know what the Egyptian navy has done to address that vital shortcoming on the current ship. This is a major point of contention because it basically reduces the ships full capabilities by a considerable margin until a substitute is installed. So we have that critical issue to deal with.
> 
> Juan Carlos aircraft carrier docked at Ras El Tin naval base in Alexandria. Sweet-looking ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medusa 2018 with our Greek brothers and sisters will be starting on June 25th.


Obviously brother..the Fremm is a very good choice.. and I believe the bid will go to the one who offers more TOT .. the price difference can be managed, but it is all about ToT.. the good news is that the latest 2 Spanish F-100s were recently made in the Netherland and Germany's most famous shipyards.. apart from the Systems that are mostly US made.. so the design might have been updated to a stealthier one..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nile-Tiger

Should we expect any firm news about closing the deal for those new frigates in the next few months? May be this year, or in the first half of 2019 ??? We are supposed to have the option of ordering another FREMM, does this mean that we can order more than 4 frigates, if we went with the french ships ? May be 5, or even 6 ?

I also hope that the deal for the additional 12 Rafales and 2 GOWINDs would be closed soon... It would have been really great if the additional number of Rafale would rise to 24, like the initial order, but that's just unrealistic and greedy 

SU-35, or another deal for a considerable number of MIG-29M, would be really great too. We also should be thinking about acquiring another 4 Subs, which would probably be Russian, I think. May be in the coming year or two we will hear about new deals with Russia, probably covering most of the armed forces branches.

Also... Still wish that we would get involved in the JF-17 project with China and Pakistan. But I think it's not an easy decision, and may be our leaders think it may not be so rewarding in the end, putting in consideration all the dedication we would be giving to that project, like money and research and facilities. Don't think we'll be hearing anything like this soon.

Can't wait to hear about any new deals, not just for Egypt, but also for the whole Arab world

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## The SC

Sorry guys, the Spanish frigate is in the bid.. might be the new F-110 and not the F-100 like stated before..

F-110 (very modern with recent stealth features)





F-100 (An older design) shown in the recent exercises with the Egyptian navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC , that would be really great if that happens with Spain. That's a beautiful looking ship, especially that radar tower. That design is known for some serious systems in it.



Nile-Tiger said:


> SU-35, or another deal for a considerable number of MIG-29M,



Yeap, I personally thing that's really the best route for Egypt now. Being that the F-16 line has essentially come to an end (not necessarily production-wise, but performance-wise) for us to invest in this aircraft with all the BVR restriction the US puts on them. It's not worth it one iota anymore. We need to seriously consider moving up the ladder with greater performance, payload and munitions and the only thing that is really feasible is the Su-35. This is literally IMO the best choice because of the things I mentioned and it opens the door even more than the MiG-35 procurement towards the Su-57. We'll see what happens. It seems that El Rayis has made nothing but the right decisions since he's become president. In his 4 years as president, he's done 35x more than what Mubarak did in 30 years.

Greece, Cyprus & Egypt to hold exercises in Crete tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Here's something we rarely see: Egyptian para-rescue unit with their Westland Agusta AW-139s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

We should be seeing some very cool pics as a result of Medusa 2018 exercise since it will be the first time the EAF will participate in the exercise with an E-2C Hawkeye, 6 F-16s and 2 Rafales.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Not too many exciting Medusa pics out yet. Would love to see some of the Rafales flying around.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

MEDUSA-6 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> MEDUSA-6 2018



Just as I said that, that video comes out and man is that a rockin' video! Love it.
BTW, this is what irks me a bit: look at the Greeks flying off our Mistral with their Apaches like it's not even a thing, 2nd nature. They're bouncing their Chinooks, their Seahawks and even the Cypriot Huey was bouncing off the Mistral deck yet there isn't a single Egyptian helo in sight. What the heck is up with that? Mesh Ma32oul keda?! Where are all our vaunted Apaches? Where are all our Chinook and Seaking and even by now, one or two Ka-52 Alligators should be able to jump on and off. Not too happy about that lack-luster effort in that regard. We should be participating with a lot more of our own aviation equipment.

And the other thing, while the Avenger was a brilliant solution, WTH is taking them so long to get the built'in systems? I hope it's not $. But we definitely need to see a lot more from our helicopters getting involved in these exercises. It looks like our Greek brothers have a better hang of it than we do!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Just as I said that, that video comes out and man is that a rockin' video! Love it.
> BTW, this is what irks me a bit: look at the Greeks flying off our Mistral with their Apaches like it's not even a thing, 2nd nature. They're bouncing their Chinooks, their Seahawks and even the Cypriot Huey was bouncing off the Mistral deck yet there isn't a single Egyptian helo in sight. What the heck is up with that? Mesh Ma32oul keda?! Where are all our vaunted Apaches? Where are all our Chinook and Seaking and even by now, one or two Ka-52 Alligators should be able to jump on and off. Not too happy about that lack-luster effort in that regard. We should be participating with a lot more of our own aviation equipment.
> 
> And the other thing, while the Avenger was a brilliant solution, WTH is taking them so long to get the built'in systems? I hope it's not $. But we definitely need to see a lot more from our helicopters getting involved in these exercises. It looks like our Greek brothers have a better hang of it than we do!



Maybe Pilots for Mistral Deck aren't ready? (Aka still in training)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Maybe Pilots for Mistral Deck aren't ready? (Aka still in training)



I'm sure that has a lot to do with it, especially for the Ka-52s. But what about all the others? We've been flying Apaches for what, 25 years? Seakings for 40+ years? Chinooks? Mi-8/17s? Gazelles etc. If the Greeks are bouncing on and off the deck of the Gamal Abdel Nasser like that, where are our Apaches? I thought this was a combined arms navy exercise, emphasis on "combined"?

What's even a little bit disheartening is that the helos that will eventually end up on the Mistrals are not even ordered yet if I'm not mistaken. I don't think the contract for the Katrans has been signed. @Frogman @MICA 
So I can only imagine how many years from now will the two mistrals be fully equipped and operational.

I realize that big ticket items like LHDs are no joke, and it takes A LOT of time not only to equip them properly and use them to their full potential, but to learn and train in the principles of just navigating those huge beasts is definitely something that will take a while. We haven't even seen any embarking or disembarking of heavy armor either, just APCs and small IFVs from what I've seen. So that part of the process is still to come. Get some tanks on those things and unload them on a simulation invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm sure that has a lot to do with it, especially for the Ka-52s. But what about all the others? We've been flying Apaches for what, 25 years? Seakings for 40+ years? Chinooks? Mi-8/17s? Gazelles etc. If the Greeks are bouncing on and off the deck of the Gamal Abdel Nasser like that, where are our Apaches? I thought this was a combined arms navy exercise, emphasis on "combined"?
> 
> What's even a little bit disheartening is that the helos that will eventually end up on the Mistrals are not even ordered yet if I'm not mistaken. I don't think the contract for the Katrans has been signed. @Frogman @MICA
> So I can only imagine how many years from now will the two mistrals be fully equipped and operational.
> 
> I realize that big ticket items like LHDs are no joke, and it takes A LOT of time not only to equip them properly and use them to their full potential, but to learn and train in the principles of just navigating those huge beasts is definitely something that will take a while. We haven't even seen any embarking or disembarking of heavy armor either, just APCs and small IFVs from what I've seen. So that part of the process is still to come. Get some tanks on those things and unload them on a simulation invasion.



The previous Vid was more like a "Greece" exercice with EGY and Cyprus as observers than a Tri-Party one... (90+% was Greek equipements/Forces in action)
As for Greece, Deck exercices are "common" when you take into account their experience in NATO ones...

With such "One" Sided exercice, you have to think (IMO) it's more a PR move against other Regional entities than something to really "Work together" so such behavior is understandable.

Inshallah, the NExt one will be be more "equal" and more interesting for EGY, with available Ka on the Mistral.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> The previous Vid was more like a "Greece" exercice with EGY and Cyprus as observers than a Tri-Party one... (90+% was Greek equipements/Forces in action)
> As for Greece, Deck exercices are "common" when you take into account their experience in NATO ones...



That's a good point.



HannibalBarca said:


> With such "One" Sided exercice, you have to think (IMO) it's more a PR move against other Regional entities than something to really "Work together" so such behavior is understandable.



I message to Turkey, you think?



HannibalBarca said:


> Inshallah, the NExt one will be be more "equal" and more interesting for EGY, with available Ka on the Mistral.



InshaAllah, men bo2ak lbab el samma!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> I message to Turkey, you think?



Mostly...
Could Also be for the US and RU...With The Message "We can do it ourselves, no need to increase your presence in the Med sea, around our Territories" (an Hypothesis)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> So I can only imagine how many years from now will the two mistrals be fully equipped and operational.



Nothing has been signed yet. Operational I would say well into the 2020s. I'm just hoping for a coherent force. A mishmash of helicopters, ships, and equipment would be disastrous.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mekawy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Just as I said that, that video comes out and man is that a rockin' video! Love it.
> BTW, this is what irks me a bit: look at the Greeks flying off our Mistral with their Apaches like it's not even a thing, 2nd nature. They're bouncing their Chinooks, their Seahawks and even the Cypriot Huey was bouncing off the Mistral deck yet there isn't a single Egyptian helo in sight. What the heck is up with that? Mesh Ma32oul keda?! Where are all our vaunted Apaches? Where are all our Chinook and Seaking and even by now, one or two Ka-52 Alligators should be able to jump on and off. Not too happy about that lack-luster effort in that regard. We should be participating with a lot more of our own aviation equipment.
> 
> And the other thing, while the Avenger was a brilliant solution, WTH is taking them so long to get the built'in systems? I hope it's not $. But we definitely need to see a lot more from our helicopters getting involved in these exercises. It looks like our Greek brothers have a better hang of it than we do!


No need to get mad at them.. I am pretty sure the Egyptian Apache and other helicopters' pilots have a lot of time in flights from and to the Mistrals, they wanted the guests to get that experience as well.. Most likely some Egyptian naval officers conducted maeuvers they are not used to too much, that is what exercises are for..let's our teams do everything together with the same standards..



Gomig-21 said:


> I'm sure that has a lot to do with it, especially for the Ka-52s. But what about all the others? We've been flying Apaches for what, 25 years? Seakings for 40+ years? Chinooks? Mi-8/17s? Gazelles etc. If the Greeks are bouncing on and off the deck of the Gamal Abdel Nasser like that, where are our Apaches? I thought this was a combined arms navy exercise, emphasis on "combined"?
> 
> What's even a little bit disheartening is that the helos that will eventually end up on the Mistrals are not even ordered yet if I'm not mistaken. I don't think the contract for the Katrans has been signed. @Frogman @MICA
> So I can only imagine how many years from now will the two mistrals be fully equipped and operational.
> 
> I realize that big ticket items like LHDs are no joke, and it takes A LOT of time not only to equip them properly and use them to their full potential, but to learn and train in the principles of just navigating those huge beasts is definitely something that will take a while. We haven't even seen any embarking or disembarking of heavy armor either, just APCs and small IFVs from what I've seen. So that part of the process is still to come. Get some tanks on those things and unload them on a simulation invasion.


*Russia Wins Tender for Ka-52K Helicopter Supplies to Egypt*

https://marsad-egypt.info/en/2017/06/19/russia-wins-tender-ka-52k-helicopter-supplies-egypt/


*Russian Delegation To Visit Egypt To Negotiate Mistral Equipment Deal*

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/19...sit_Egypt_To_Negotiate_Mistral_Equipment_Deal

Bil Mahl brother..it has been only 2 years since the Mistrals came to Egypt.. some corvettes and frigates take 2 years for sea trials alone..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> No need to get mad at them..



Not mad, ma bro. Just a bit irked. 



The SC said:


> I am pretty sure the Egyptian Apache and other helicopters' pilots have a lot of time in flights from and to the Mistrals,



Really? I've only see 1 pic of an EAF Apache on the mistral during the inauguration of the new Suez Canal. I think it's most the Gazelles which are delegated to maritime patrol units that are the ones bouncing off the Mistrals.



The SC said:


> let's our teams do everything together with the same standards..



That's the exact problem I'm referring to, SC, bro. There is no togetherness. It looks like strictly Hellenic birds. Even the ones landing on the Gowind are the Greek SH-60 Seahawks. Yalla ya Masryeyeeeeeen! Warouna 7aga shweyya keda haram aleikum! De bahdalla w'maskhara gamda awi! 



The SC said:


> Bil Mahl brother..it has been only 2 years since the Mistrals came to Egypt.. some corvettes and frigates take 2 years for sea trials alone..



You're right. I did mention that it probably is taking a long time for the Egyptian navy to get acclimated to navigating and deploying 2 LHDs, so I am aware of that and I don't have huge expectations TBH. Heck it's taken me 4 years to get used to my 30ft bowrider and I still am very nervous when I dock it at the marina. And I'm also aware that even if they were flying choppers off the deck, be it Apaches or Gazelles (which we know they are using those for training) or whatever other helos, they're not showing much of that for obvious reasons. 

I just would like to see a bit more of our own hardware bouncing off the decks with our Greek & Cypriot brothers. You have to admit that would be nice. Get 4 Hellenic Apaches to land while the ship is cruising at 20 knots, then another 4 Egyptian ones follow suit. Maybe next Medusa ISA.

BTW, speaking of Medusa, that broad was a freakazoid! lol. 






BTW, how sexy is the Gowind from behind? It's like watching a beautiful lady walking with a really nice, tight ***! 






And there goes that Greek Seahawk (that's actually the S-70B-6 version) landing on our Gowind! Where are our helos?






Very cool seeing the Greek pilots pulling out their Vipers from our hangars. Brothers in arms!






And their Apaches are really nice. They have excellent pilots in their navy with a lot of experience patrolling the Agean Sea for many decades. Good for them. @Dante80 , care to give us your opinion? 






Sweet pic of the Gamal Abdel Nasser with a single Avenger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The sweet behind view of the Gowind..

I will let the Greeks do what ever they want to in an exercise as long as they give me the tech of that nice cruise missile of theirs..won't you? BTW, Greece has always been a great sea force since old time.. 
How about if some Egyptian Apache pilots are with the Greeks on those Apaches.. it is a training possibility too..
I see togetherness in a joint effort, where Egypt is offering the Sea part and the Greeks the air part of it.. and it can be the opposite in other exercises.. but you are right somehow.. and I don't blame you for wanting to see the Egyptian Helicopter pilots bouncing on and off the Egyptian ships.. I just understand that this is a joint exercise.. and they have designed and planned it in a different way then we expected... for some reasons.. only the planners know..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mekawy

The SC said:


> The sweet behind view of the Gowind..
> 
> I will let the Greeks do what ever they want to in an exercise as long as they give me the tech of that nice cruise missile of theirs..won't you? BTW, Greece has always been a great sea force since old time..


MAKEDON missile is good , but i think it contains American components which won't be available for us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The sweet behind view of the Gowind..



Hahaaa, nothing like a sexy back end of a Corvette lol. Although I do prefer the one with 4 wheels on it TBH. 



The SC said:


> I will let the Greeks do what ever they want to in an exercise as long as they give me the tech of that nice cruise missile of theirs..won't you?



But is that the deal here? Not aware of anything of the sort, are you?



The SC said:


> BTW, Greece has always been a great sea force since old time..



No question about that. The history of the Greek navy is storied and traditioned almost unlike any other. It's an honor for us to be allies with them in this respect.



The SC said:


> I see togetherness in a joint effort, where Egypt is offering the Sea part and the Greeks the air part of it..



That's a good way of looking at it, SC. I must admit I didn't think of it in those terms. Makes perfect sense. We can basically "rent out" our LHDs for them to use, but that also means we're involved on a military ally-ship to the full extent, in an event of a war.

I also think that perhaps it's also a "teaching" exercise. There's no shame in admitting such a thing as it looks and smells the part. They could very well be teaching us how to enact and execute the process of flying choppers off the deck and coordinating multi-ship directionals within a strike group or fleet. Something we do have a lot of experience in but not with the participation of LHDs in the process.



Zarvan said:


>



Nice post, @Zarvan . It's about time you pitched in around here, man.

Egypt has a vaunted air defense network that is also rich in history and very potent MashAllah. Take just those two types of SAM systems above. While older systems, they have been modernized and I bet are still quite lethal by today's standards. The SA-6 and the SA-2 were the two mostly involved in downing over 100 Israeli jets in 1973. I believe that Egypt holds the record for most shot down fighter jets in the modern era if you combine the 25 days of the October War and the 3 years of the War of Attrition, more-so than Vietnam in the 10 years of fighting the United States. I think the record stands alone with just the 25 days in 1973. As a matter of fact, if you look at the SA-6, there are 3 missiles on each tracked vehicle. The system (if I'm not mistaken) is designed so that it takes 3 missiles per aircraft to down it. Many of the air defense officers who commanded the air defense brigades and positions in 1973 talked about how many missiles they fired at Israeli jets and the numbers are STAGGERING! In all of that, there was a calculation that was mentioned by one of the Egyptian commanders that the Soviets had instructed the Egyptians while training them that it would take an average of 5 SA-2s to overwhelm and down a fighter. I forget his name but he ended up averaging 3 missiles per each fighter he downed and holds the record. So if you take 100 jets downed, for example, times that by an average of 4 missiles per aircraft, that's 400 missiles fired in a span of 25 days! The number is probably even higher. Just think of that for a second. That's a lot of missiles blasting the skies over the Suez Canal and Sinai. Fun tidbit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaaa, nothing like a sexy back end of a Corvette lol. Although I do prefer the one with 4 wheels on it TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> But is that the deal here? Not aware of anything of the sort, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> No question about that. The history of the Greek navy is storied and traditioned almost unlike any other. It's an honor for us to be allies with them in this respect.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way of looking at it, SC. I must admit I didn't think of it in those terms. Makes perfect sense. We can basically "rent out" our LHDs for them to use, but that also means we're involved on a military ally-ship to the full extent, in an event of a war.
> 
> I also think that perhaps it's also a "teaching" exercise. There's no shame in admitting such a thing as it looks and smells the part. They could very well be teaching us how to enact and execute the process of flying choppers off the deck and coordinating multi-ship directionals within a strike group or fleet. Something we do have a lot of experience in but not with the participation of LHDs in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice post, @Zarvan . It's about time you pitched in around here, man.
> 
> Egypt has a vaunted air defense network that is also rich in history and very potent MashAllah. Take just those two types of SAM systems above. While older systems, they have been modernized and I bet are still quite lethal by today's standards. The SA-6 and the SA-2 were the two mostly involved in downing over 100 Israeli jets in 1973. I believe that Egypt holds the record for most shot down fighter jets in the modern era if you combine the 25 days of the October War and the 3 years of the War of Attrition, more-so than Vietnam in the 10 years of fighting the United States. I think the record stands alone with just the 25 days in 1973. As a matter of fact, if you look at the SA-6, there are 3 missiles on each tracked vehicle. The system (if I'm not mistaken) is designed so that it takes 3 missiles per aircraft to down it. Many of the air defense officers who commanded the air defense brigades and positions in 1973 talked about how many missiles they fired at Israeli jets and the numbers are STAGGERING! In all of that, there was a calculation that was mentioned by one of the Egyptian commanders that the Soviets had instructed the Egyptians while training them that it would take an average of 5 SA-2s to overwhelm and down a fighter. I forget his name but he ended up averaging 3 missiles per each fighter he downed and holds the record. So if you take 100 jets downed, for example, times that by an average of 4 missiles per aircraft, that's 400 missiles fired in a span of 25 days! The number is probably even higher. Just think of that for a second. That's a lot of missiles blasting the skies over the Suez Canal and Sinai. Fun tidbit.



I think addition of PANTSIR S2 and S400 one more Air Defense system will add some real fire power. But Egypt would also have to work that in case of war with Israel. Israel doesn't manage to jam Egypt's Air Defense Radar systems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Zarvan said:


> I think addition of PANTSIR S2 and S400 one more Air Defense system will add some real fire power. But Egypt would also have to work that in case of war with Israel. Israel doesn't manage to jam Egypt's Air Defense Radar systems



EGY Air Defence is "enough" for today... It's better to put those billions and billions into renewing the Airforce and Navy instead of few S400s or any other AirDef sys...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> I think addition of PANTSIR S2 and S400 one more Air Defense system will add some real fire power. But Egypt would also have to work that in case of war with Israel. Israel doesn't manage to jam Egypt's Air Defense Radar systems


They couldn't do that in 1973 when they had a big advantage Technology wise.. It is doubtful they can now.. with almost the same tech in Egyptian armed forces..



Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaaa, nothing like a sexy back end of a Corvette lol. Although I do prefer the one with 4 wheels on it TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> But is that the deal here? Not aware of anything of the sort, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> No question about that. The history of the Greek navy is storied and traditioned almost unlike any other. It's an honor for us to be allies with them in this respect.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good way of looking at it, SC. I must admit I didn't think of it in those terms. Makes perfect sense. We can basically "rent out" our LHDs for them to use, but that also means we're involved on a military ally-ship to the full extent, in an event of a war.
> 
> I also think that perhaps it's also a "teaching" exercise. There's no shame in admitting such a thing as it looks and smells the part. They could very well be teaching us how to enact and execute the process of flying choppers off the deck and coordinating multi-ship directionals within a strike group or fleet. Something we do have a lot of experience in but not with the participation of LHDs in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice post, @Zarvan . It's about time you pitched in around here, man.
> 
> Egypt has a vaunted air defense network that is also rich in history and very potent MashAllah. Take just those two types of SAM systems above. While older systems, they have been modernized and I bet are still quite lethal by today's standards. The SA-6 and the SA-2 were the two mostly involved in downing over 100 Israeli jets in 1973. I believe that Egypt holds the record for most shot down fighter jets in the modern era if you combine the 25 days of the October War and the 3 years of the War of Attrition, more-so than Vietnam in the 10 years of fighting the United States. I think the record stands alone with just the 25 days in 1973. As a matter of fact, if you look at the SA-6, there are 3 missiles on each tracked vehicle. The system (if I'm not mistaken) is designed so that it takes 3 missiles per aircraft to down it. Many of the air defense officers who commanded the air defense brigades and positions in 1973 talked about how many missiles they fired at Israeli jets and the numbers are STAGGERING! In all of that, there was a calculation that was mentioned by one of the Egyptian commanders that the Soviets had instructed the Egyptians while training them that it would take an average of 5 SA-2s to overwhelm and down a fighter. I forget his name but he ended up averaging 3 missiles per each fighter he downed and holds the record. So if you take 100 jets downed, for example, times that by an average of 4 missiles per aircraft, that's 400 missiles fired in a span of 25 days! The number is probably even higher. Just think of that for a second. That's a lot of missiles blasting the skies over the Suez Canal and Sinai. Fun tidbit.


True.. love the Corvette!







In 2010, it started development of a cruise missile type HSC-1 Makedon in cooperation with other Greek companies, including _Axon Engineering_ (which undertook parts of the engine development). The missile is designed to be 4.5 metres (15 ft) long, weigh 1050 kg and reach a maximum speed of 1100 km/h. The future of the whole project is uncertain, though, due to Greece's drastically reduced[_clarification needed_] defense budgets.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSK_Defense
HSC-1 Makedon










+ other goodies

Erevos MALE UAV





Phaethon G series UAV and Kyon mini UAV





Seirios 95 USV



http://survincity.com/2010/09/greek-response-to-turkey-cruise-missile-hsc-1/
Heard there were a lot of JVs between the two..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DavidSling

The SC said:


> They couldn't do that in 1973 when they had a big advantage Technology wise.. It is doubtful they can now.. with almost the same tech in Egyptian armed forces..


big advantage in technology in 73? what?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

DavidSling said:


> big advantage in technology in 73? what?


 Why are you playing dumb?
Everything was at least a generation in advance over the Egyptian gear.. but to no avail!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> They couldn't do that in 1973 when they had a big advantage Technology wise.. It is doubtful they can now.. with almost the same tech in Egyptian armed forces..
> 
> 
> True.. love the Corvette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2010, it started development of a cruise missile type HSC-1 Makedon in cooperation with other Greek companies, including _Axon Engineering_ (which undertook parts of the engine development). The missile is designed to be 4.5 metres (15 ft) long, weigh 1050 kg and reach a maximum speed of 1100 km/h. The future of the whole project is uncertain, though, due to Greece's drastically reduced[_clarification needed_] defense budgets.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSK_Defense
> HSC-1 Makedon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + other goodies
> 
> Erevos MALE UAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phaethon G series UAV and Kyon mini UAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seirios 95 USV
> 
> 
> 
> http://survincity.com/2010/09/greek-response-to-turkey-cruise-missile-hsc-1/
> Heard there were a lot of JVs between the two..


Sorry when it comes to cyber warfare. Israel is way way way head than any Arab country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> Sorry when it comes to cyber warfare. Israel is way way way head than any Arab country


That is what people think..Arabs are more discreet about what they have.. and we were not talking about cyber warfare.. we were talking about jamming capabilities.. Egypt used some jamming in the Sinai campaign recently against terrorists..and apparently it has jammed half of Usrael cell phone towers..according to Usrael news..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> I did mention that it probably is taking a long time for the Egyptian navy to get acclimated to navigating and deploying 2 LHDs, so I am aware of that and I don't have huge expectations TBH. Heck it's taken me 4 years to get used to my 30ft bowrider and I still am very nervous when I dock it at the marina. And I'm also aware that even if they were flying choppers off the deck, be it Apaches or Gazelles (which we know they are using those for training) or whatever other helos, they're not showing much of that for obvious reasons.



I have to agree with you on that, with the recent formidable gas discoveries, we should be more vigilant to the saber rattling of the mad sultan and his tendency to harass and steel from his weaker neighbors. Given these circumstances, the building up of our naval power can't go fast enough, we need to step up our game or we'll be next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Alexandria Shipyard has already laid down its 2nd #*Gowind* corvette. The vessel will be named after the city of Marsa Matruh & is expected to be launched next year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012816723731415040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Major General al-Ghabari: We made "19" adjustments to the American M1A1 Tank and this has angered the Americans..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> I think addition of PANTSIR S2 and S400 one more Air Defense system will add some real fire power. But Egypt would also have to work that in case of war with Israel. Israel doesn't manage to jam Egypt's Air Defense Radar systems



I would have to agree with @HannibalBarca on this one, Zarvan, I think we're at a good point with the ADS and really all we need are a few more batteries of the S-300VM. 3 brigades is a decent amount but we have a lot of critical infrastructure and now with a lot of the newly built military installations and naval stations, a larger force of the S-300VM itself would be the right thing. And then in time, increase the TOR/BUK M2 as well since those are absolutely viscous SAMs. I don't think we need the S-400 simply because really, the only advantage to that over the S-300VM is an additional 100 kilometers. I know that sounds like a lot, but not if we're talking a difference between 300km and 400km. What we need to concentrate on are most definitely our naval ships and their potency with their built-in missile systems, add more modern submarines and get those 2 Mistrals fully equipped with defensive systems and Ka-52 Katrans. 

Besides, Israel and Egypt are friends anyway. We've had 40 years of peace and relations are growing by the day and there aren't even any tensions between us, quite the opposite. I bet you if they solved the Palestinian issue, we would be some of the best of friends! There's no conflict with them. If anything, the country that is directly to our north across the Mediterranean is a MUCH bigger problem, and I'm not talking about the Island of Cyprus. Those are the ones who have made enemies of us and we need to keep a huge eye in the sky with regards to their arrogance and meddling in our internal affairs and business, not to mention their continuous support of the terrorist group that is killing our soldiers and civilians and Egyptian Christians and trying to destabilize the country. THAT is the enemy. @Crocodile is 100% right on the money with that. 



Crocodile said:


> I have to agree with you on that, with the recent formidable gas discoveries, we should be more vigilant to the saber rattling of the mad sultan and his tendency to harass and steel from his weaker neighbors. Given these circumstances, the building up of our naval power can't go fast enough, we need to step up our game or we'll be next.



Especially when he just got re-elected, his ball sacks have probably doubled in size and now will be even more of a donkey. Mal3oun abu omu Allah yekhreb betu w'bet abu. Wallahi ana ma3andeesh moshkela lama bashtemu keda. 24/7. BTW, enta kont fenak ya kbeir?  



The SC said:


> Major General al-Ghabari: We made "19" adjustments to the American M1A1 Tank and this has angered the Americans..



The funny thing is the one example he talks about (and he even mentions they were discussed with the Americans and approved) when they noticed the American tanks in Iraq having issues with the pure, finer desert sand getting into the air intakes and causing fires in the motors, they decided to make finer filters on the Egyptian Abrams to eliminate that problem. That one item doesn't sound like a big deal but what surprises me is when he says they refused to share it with the Americans?! Not sure why they would do that TBH. Of course that would anger the US, not necessarily the adjustments or modifications themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The funny thing is the one example he talks about (and he even mentions they were discussed with the Americans and approved) when they noticed the American tanks in Iraq having issues with the pure, finer desert sand getting into the air intakes and causing fires in the motors, they decided to make finer filters on the Egyptian Abrams to eliminate that problem. That one item doesn't sound like a big deal but what surprises me is when he says they refused to share it with the Americans?! Not sure why they would do that TBH. Of course that would anger the US, not necessarily the adjustments or modifications themselves.


It might have to do with invention rights and intellectual property.. otherwise why not share.. and there is also the US refusal to share some weapons or upgrades.. So it might be a bigger issue concerning sovereignty..

BTW, The new Defense minister is visiting France as we speak.. hope for some good news about the Rafale, the missiles and Fremms!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It might have to do with invention rights and intellectual property.. otherwise why not share.. and there is also the US refusal to share some weapons or upgrades.. So it might be a bigger issue concerning sovereignty..



Good point by you. Certainly valid considerations.



The SC said:


> BTW, The new Defense minister is visiting France as we speak.. hope for some good news about the Rafale, the missiles and Fremms!?



As of a few minutes ago, rumor has it (according to La Tribune) that Egypt is expected to sign the contracts for the additional 24 Rafales (not 12 as originally stated) and the 2 more Gowinds. If true, that would be amazing. It will bring the Rafale count to 48 and Gowinds to 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Good point by you. Certainly valid considerations.
> 
> 
> 
> As of a few minutes ago, rumor has it (according to La Tribune) that Egypt is expected to sign the contracts for the additional 24 Rafales (not 12 as originally stated) and the 2 more Gowinds. If true, that would be amazing. It will bring the Rafale count to 48 and Gowinds to 6.


Then no mention of Fremms? So alternatives are indeed in the pipes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> Then no mention of Fremms?



Not according to this current rumor an supposed article in LaTribune. I personally haven't read the article which is why I'm saying it's a rumor.



HannibalBarca said:


> So alternatives are indeed in the pipes...



I think the deal with Spain might've pushed things away from additional FREMMs, if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Not according to this current rumor an supposed article in LaTribune. I personally haven't read the article which is why I'm saying it's a rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the deal with Spain might've pushed things away from additional FREMMs, if I'm not mistaken.



Here is the Article of "La Tribune"

_"D'autres grands contrats pourraient être finalisés en 2018. A commencer par la vente de 24 Rafale supplémentaires à l'Egypte. En revanche, l'Inde ne devrait pas signer une nouvelle commande de Rafale en 2018 compte tenu d'une polémique sur la vente des 36 exemplaires vendus en 2016 dans un contexte préélectoral. Outre l'Argentine, Naval Group est en course en Égypte, où le groupe naval négocie la vente des deux corvettes supplémentaires équipées du système de combat de Naval Group, le Setis (autour de 500 millions d'euros)."
_
It's an opinion from the journalist. "He" thinks it will be finalized in 2018 (24 Rafale +2 Gowind)...As for the 24 pcs, he's redirecting to a previous Article Where they "Think" it could be 12 or 24.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Not according to this current rumor an supposed article in LaTribune. I personally haven't read the article which is why I'm saying it's a rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the deal with Spain might've pushed things away from additional FREMMs, if I'm not mistaken.








https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...ien-mieux-que-2007-pour-la-france-783984.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nile-Tiger

Even if we didn't get any more Gowinds... Additional 24 Rafales will be great.

I really hope we would get more Rafales... And I really wish they would be 24 instead of just 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Nile-Tiger said:


> Even if we didn't get any more Gowinds... Additional 24 Rafales will be great.
> 
> I really hope we would get more Rafales... And I really wish they would be 24 instead of just 12.



And you would hope that the increase from the 12 to 24 (if true) has been the result of "positive" news regarding the SCALP issue. It would be MUCH better if 48 EAF Rafales had SCALP firing capabilities because the cruise missiles are available. I would be EXTREMELY disappointed if they settle for a total of 36 let alone 48 Rafales if the SCALPs have been effectively denied.

I don't think there is any more room for us to settle for certain inaccessibility to certain weapons and the same should be said particularly about the US and not necessarily France. I think it's time to get a bit aggressive with everyone we're buying weapons from that there cannot be any weapons that are off-limits with the exception of nukes of course. Those days need to be over.
The same MUST also apply to the Meteor missile and the MICA NG, but especially the Meteor. I really hope France doesn't have any issue when it comes to those two missiles.

I think having suffered without BVR missiles for decades until just 2 years ago needs to be over. We also need to push the US very heavily about the Viper upgrade that would most certainly include the AIM-120D and not C either, and the AIM-9X as well as JDAM kits. They don't need to withhold any more weapons. Those days are over.

If there aren't any more F-16s coming to the EAF, where is that $1.3 billion in yearly aid going to go to? The aid is part of the peace treaty package (as well as many other stipulations in the clause of the aid) but we've abided by all of them and Sisi is friends with the orange baboon mountain who loves to sell weapons, so if there is any time that there is a big chance, this is it.

Although knowing the orange-haired baboon and his policies very pretty well, I'm sure the aid doesn't sit well with him. So if we were to push for any additional weapons, we need to "incentivise" them in some smart way to entice the Americans. Then if they agree on the additional 3 types of weapons, we can order another batch of F-16 block ? or if we're really smart enough and have outstanding negotiating skillllzzzz, I would MUCH prefer a batch of 12-24 newly manufactured F-15. They were once on the table and even fully approved by congress, why not bring try it again. Israel might have a different view this time around since it's been a while and we've been in the Sinai with a huge armada and they didn't have to worry about anything. I would use the "pretext" (not the "threat", big distinction between those two worth) that if the F-15 doesn't work out, we have no choice but to pursue the Su-35. That could very well work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> And you would hope that the increase from the 12 to 24 (if true) has been the result of "positive" news regarding the SCALP issue. It would be MUCH better if 48 EAF Rafales had SCALP firing capabilities because the cruise missiles are available. I would be EXTREMELY disappointed if they settle for a total of 36 let alone 48 Rafales if the SCALPs have been effectively denied.
> 
> I don't think there is any more room for us to settle for certain inaccessibility to certain weapons and the same should be said particularly about the US and not necessarily France. I think it's time to get a bit aggressive with everyone we're buying weapons from that there cannot be any weapons that are off-limits with the exception of nukes of course. Those days need to be over.
> The same MUST also apply to the Meteor missile and the MICA NG, but especially the Meteor. I really hope France doesn't have any issue when it comes to those two missiles.
> 
> I think having suffered without BVR missiles for decades until just 2 years ago needs to be over. We also need to push the US very heavily about the Viper upgrade that would most certainly include the AIM-120D and not C either, and the AIM-9X as well as JDAM kits. They don't need to withhold any more weapons. Those days are over.
> 
> If there aren't any more F-16s coming to the EAF, where is that $1.3 billion in yearly aid going to go to? The aid is part of the peace treaty package (as well as many other stipulations in the clause of the aid) but we've abided by all of them and Sisi is friends with the orange baboon mountain who loves to sell weapons, so if there is any time that there is a big chance, this is it.
> 
> Although knowing the orange-haired baboon and his policies very pretty well, I'm sure the aid doesn't sit well with him. So if we were to push for any additional weapons, we need to "incentivise" them in some smart way to entice the Americans. Then if they agree on the additional 3 types of weapons, we can order another batch of F-16 block ? or if we're really smart enough and have outstanding negotiating skillllzzzz, I would MUCH prefer a batch of 12-24 newly manufactured F-15. They were once on the table and even fully approved by congress, why not bring try it again. Israel might have a different view this time around since it's been a while and we've been in the Sinai with a huge armada and they didn't have to worry about anything. I would use the "pretext" (not the "threat", big distinction between those two worth) that if the F-15 doesn't work out, we have no choice but to pursue the Su-35. That could very well work.



The 1.3 billion aid is in the camp David accords, with erdogan gaining trump as an enemy, sisi, Greeks, Kurds and Americans Share the same enemy now so the aid won't stop, not any time soon unless the democrats give the reoublicans a shit sandwich like what Sen. Patrick Leahy did some time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> The 1.3 billion aid is in the camp David accords, with erdogan gaining trump as an enemy, sisi, Greeks, Kurds and Americans Share the same enemy now so the aid won't stop, not any time soon unless the democrats give the reoublicans a shit sandwich like what Sen. Patrick Leahy did some time ago.



Yep, but a good portion of that $1.3B was always going towards an occasional batch or 24 F-16s, right? So if it doesn't seem like we will be using any of that aid money for more F-16s, then there really is only one other option as far as American fighters are concerned. And now with the CISMOA signed, this should open the door wider for the potential of much better equipment but the AIM-120 and AIM-9X are a must have. Without them, more F-16s or even F-15s wouldn't be worth a handful of sand. In that case I would switch to the Russians for the Su-35 with the new R-77-1 and more R-73s immediately because we definitely need a long-range fighter, despite the incredible range of the Rafale. That would also open the door to the Su-57 and why not at this point? Why not think of moving towards that potential despite the general consensus regarding the disputed low observability of the Su-57. It's not like there are many choices out there and the addition of that lethal bird would be unimaginable.

Plus the entire fleet of F-16s (whatever that may be at this point) since all we really see are the block 40's and occasionally here and there we see a couple of the upgraded block 32 B's and D's and block 52s need to be upgraded with those 3 primary weapons I mentioned. It's hard to tell how many of all 244 originally ordered F-16s are truly active. Supposedly the number is around 218. We know they've retired a few of the old block 15 A's and have had losses for sure.

While Morocco and Greece are getting full Viper upgrades and operate all 3 weapons systems in the AIM-120, AIM-9X and JDAMs, and Bahrain just signing a contract for 16 block 70 Vipers with all the bells and whistles, the acquisition of any EAF-standard F-16s would be the worst thing ever. Unimaginable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nile-Tiger

F-15 ? For Egypt ? I don't think that we would be allowed access to this strong fighter... May be we will just get upgrades to the F-16 Viper, along with the BVR missiles that were blocked from us. I think this MUST happen, and sooner rather than later. If all major regional powers around us are getting either F-15 or F-18, not to mention F-35, along with all other powerful fighter like Euro-fighter Typhoon or Rafale, having the Viper upgrade fully-equipped with the BVR missiles is the least we could ask for.

I remember reading something about the possibility of buying Mirage-2000/9, which is an Emirati version of the French fighter I guess, but that was like, 2 or 3 years ago, may be more... Is it something that we really need now ? And can we really get it ? Or we should concentrate on Rafale and Mig-35 and SU-35, may be also the JF-17, if it will be a major step forward for our manufacturing capabilities ?

Anyway... after a few years from now, will the F-16 Viper, Rafale, MIG-35 and a few numbers of SU-35, will they be really enough ? 36-48 Rafales and 48 MIG-35, I don't know how many Vipers will we have by then, and may be 12 (or less) SU-35... Not enough, at least in term of numbers, I guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And you would hope that the increase from the 12 to 24 (if true) has been the result of "positive" news regarding the SCALP issue. It would be MUCH better if 48 EAF Rafales had SCALP firing capabilities because the cruise missiles are available. I would be EXTREMELY disappointed if they settle for a total of 36 let alone 48 Rafales if the SCALPs have been effectively denied.
> 
> I don't think there is any more room for us to settle for certain inaccessibility to certain weapons and the same should be said particularly about the US and not necessarily France. I think it's time to get a bit aggressive with everyone we're buying weapons from that there cannot be any weapons that are off-limits with the exception of nukes of course. Those days need to be over.
> The same MUST also apply to the Meteor missile and the MICA NG, but especially the Meteor. I really hope France doesn't have any issue when it comes to those two missiles.
> 
> I think having suffered without BVR missiles for decades until just 2 years ago needs to be over. We also need to push the US very heavily about the Viper upgrade that would most certainly include the AIM-120D and not C either, and the AIM-9X as well as JDAM kits. They don't need to withhold any more weapons. Those days are over.
> 
> If there aren't any more F-16s coming to the EAF, where is that $1.3 billion in yearly aid going to go to? The aid is part of the peace treaty package (as well as many other stipulations in the clause of the aid) but we've abided by all of them and Sisi is friends with the orange baboon mountain who loves to sell weapons, so if there is any time that there is a big chance, this is it.
> 
> Although knowing the orange-haired baboon and his policies very pretty well, I'm sure the aid doesn't sit well with him. So if we were to push for any additional weapons, we need to "incentivise" them in some smart way to entice the Americans. Then if they agree on the additional 3 types of weapons, we can order another batch of F-16 block ? or if we're really smart enough and have outstanding negotiating skillllzzzz, I would MUCH prefer a batch of 12-24 newly manufactured F-15. They were once on the table and even fully approved by congress, why not bring try it again. Israel might have a different view this time around since it's been a while and we've been in the Sinai with a huge armada and they didn't have to worry about anything. I would use the "pretext" (not the "threat", big distinction between those two worth) that if the F-15 doesn't work out, we have no choice but to pursue the Su-35. That very well work.


Good news Ya Basha!..Apparently the negotiations are about 24 new Rafales (the negotiations can be concluded very quickly), 30 Patrollers (armed version), Cougar Helicopters from Airbus are of interest to Egypt.. But negotiations about the 2 additional Gowinds are stalled for now.. Egypt apparently finds the maintenance too expensive and the prices too high.. The components of The Scalp were released for Egypt.. after the last visit by the French president to the US..:

*licenses have recently been granted to export the Rafale PODs, target designation nacelle, previously blocked by ITARs, to Egypt

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...uveau-sur-la-meme-longueur-d-onde-784460.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Good news Ya Basha!..Apparently the negotiations are about 24 new Rafales (the negotiations can be concluded very quickly), 30 Patrollers (armed version), Cougar Helicopters from Airbus are of interest to Egypt.. But negotiations about the 2 additional Gowinds are stalled for now.. Egypt apparently finds the maintenance too expensive and the prices too high.. The components of The Scalp were released for Egypt.. after the last visit by the French president to the US..:
> 
> *licenses have recently been granted to export the Rafale PODs, target designation nacelle, previously blocked by ITARs, to Egypt
> 
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...uveau-sur-la-meme-longueur-d-onde-784460.html*



I heard, big bro. Except I got an English news bulletin instead of a French one lol.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/22...xport_of_Scalp_Missiles_to_Egypt#.W0QJI9VKiM8

The Armed Patrollers are interesting, but the interest in the Eurocopters are definitely a surprise. Didn't see that one coming. This would certainly fit the bill for what they need, not just utility but SAR.






We knew the French were going to honor the deal, especially knowing that Trump actually likes Sisi quite a bit so it probably wasn't much effort for Macron to convince him. The question is the heat Trump must be getting from the Israelis or even within congress, knowing the US can easily block anything with a wink of an eye and it never was about any US components, it was always about Israel. Now on to the Meteors.

I also found it very interesting the Egyptian navy's view on the Gowinds!? Who saw that coming?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I heard, big bro. Except I got an English news bulletin instead of a French one lol.
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/22...xport_of_Scalp_Missiles_to_Egypt#.W0QJI9VKiM8
> 
> The Armed Patrollers are interesting, but the interest in the Eurocopters are definitely a surprise. Didn't see that one coming. This would certainly fit the bill for what they need, not just utility but SAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We knew the French were going to honor the deal, especially knowing that Trump actually likes Sisi quite a bit so it probably wasn't much effort for Macron to convince him. The question is the heat Trump must be getting from the Israelis or even within congress, knowing the US can easily block anything with a wink of an eye and it never was about any US components, it was always about Israel. Now on to the Meteors.
> 
> I also found it very interesting the Egyptian navy's view on the Gowinds!? Who saw that coming?


Usrael won't have a say anymore about the Scalp EG.. for future deals, France is going to make these components itself..it will take it a max of one year to do just that..Meteor deal was signed, but the missile is still in testing..
The 2 new Gowinds were to be made in France.. meaning that the Egyptian navy got already all the ToT it could get as far as the corvette is concerned..so the Funds might be transferred to the new Figares bid,, since there is new ToT to be acquired..







The Caracal Helicopter will be a good deal..

*Airbus Helicopters H725 Caracal (Super Cougar)*
AS532 SC
The AS 532SC is the naval version of the Cougar family and is powered by two Turbomeca Makila 1A1 turboshaft engines. This version is mainly used for Anti-surface unit warfare (ASUW), fitted with AM 39 Exocet missiles; Anti-submarine warfare (ASW), fitted with a variable-depth sonar and torpedoes; Search and rescue; and Sea patrols. For deck landing, securing at high sea states, maneuver and traverse this variant can be fitted with ASIST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Crocodile said:


> I have to agree with you on that, with the recent formidable gas discoveries, we should be more vigilant to the saber rattling of the mad sultan and his tendency to harass and steel from his weaker neighbors. Given these circumstances, the building up of our naval power can't go fast enough, we need to step up our game or we'll be next.



1-) We will never accept claims of full Greek EEZ over Aegean sea.
2-) We will never accept claims of full Cyprus EEZ around the island while completely disregarding the rights of TRNC.

If you think that you can intimidate our Navy you should check our inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

Egypt spends massively on its military which is good for nothing, meanwhile, its ordinary citizens are dependent on bread subsidies. Its a police state and banana republic.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@waz

The false-flagger troll above (non-Saudi Arabian and non-Arab) is polluting yet another informative and peaceful thread with his nonsense.

A reminder of who he is (most likely an Indian false-flagger as you yourself stated below).

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/baloch-culture-day-being-marked-across-balochistan.546877/page-5
*
I suggest permanently banning him as it was not done back then (only a several months long ban) and before doing that remove his first flag (KSA's flag).*

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

Saif al-Arab said:


> @waz
> 
> The false-flagger troll above (non-Saudi Arabian and non-Arab) is polluting yet another informative and peaceful thread with his nonsense.
> 
> A reminder of who he is (most likely an Indian false-flagger as you yourself stated below).
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/baloch-culture-day-being-marked-across-balochistan.546877/page-5
> *
> I suggest permanently banning him as it was not done back then (only a several months long ban) and before doing that remove his first flag (KSA's flag).*
> 
> Thanks in advance.



When did I ever claim to be an Arab? (I am Indo-Aryan Desi not a curly haired Semite) I've said it millions of times that I don't believe in nationalism. I display the flag which has the Shahadatayn written on it and the other flag of Canada because that's where I live.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> When did I ever claim to be an Arab? (I am Indo-Aryan Desi not a curly haired Semite) I've said it millions of times that I don't believe in nationalism. I display the flag which has the Shahadatayn written on it and the other flag of Canada because that's where I live.



Arabs have beautiful and famous thick hair which is also typical for West Asians/Middle Eastern people in general but Arabs have the best hair.

Write
*My Hair Routine For Thick Arabic Hair*

on Youtube

and

*ARAB HAIR GROWTH RECIPE - How to grow THICKER hair*

Youtube links not working on PDF currently.

Curly hair is a Jewish trait and a minority of Arabs and Semites have it although it can look very beautiful too.





@waz brother kindly deal with this serial troll and false-flagger while also taking a look at his most recent user history if any doubts will be there, they should be removed after doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

Saif al-Arab said:


> Arabs have beautiful and famous thick hair which is also typical for West Asians/Middle Eastern people in general but Arabs have the best hair..



Then why is it virtually every Arab guy I come across is balding even at a young age? And Egyptians are the worst in this regard. Virtually every Egyptian guy you look at is bald.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Then why is it virtually every Arab guy I come across is balding even at a young age? And Egyptians are the worst in this regard. Virtually every Egyptian guy you look at is bald.



Balding has nothing to do with the natural structure of hair. Male pattern baldness is most common in Caucasian peoples (Europeans) and since Arabs are most genetically related to European next door out of all other Caucasian peoples, this also occurs for Arabs but it remains the minority and depends on family history, diet etc.

I have not noticed what you are saying in Egyptians anymore than other people.

Baldness occurs in all ethnic groups worldwide.

https://stepfeed.com/9-realities-of-arab-hair-that-are-just-too-real-9281

Thick hair is superior to all other hair. Most Arabs have beautiful thick hair.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulfiqar1919

Saif al-Arab said:


> Balding has nothing to do with the natural structure of hair. Male pattern baldness is most common in Caucasian peoples (Europeans) and since Arabs are most genetically related to European next door out of all other Caucasian peoples, this also occurs for Arabs but it remains the minority and depends on family history, diet etc.
> 
> I have not noticed what you are saying in Egyptians anymore than other people.
> 
> Baldness occurs in all ethnic groups worldwide.
> 
> https://stepfeed.com/9-realities-of-arab-hair-that-are-just-too-real-9281
> 
> Thick hair is superior to all other hair. Most Arabs have beautiful thick hair.



Well Arab hair is only thick at the back, and what's the point of having naturally thick hair if you end up losing it on your head?
As for Egyptians, they aren't really Arabs. Arabs are the horse riding warriors that came out of Arabia, not the Fellahin peasants of the Nile valley. You are right that Arabs are closer to Caucasians, but Egyptians are closer to Negros.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> Well Arab hair is only thick at the back, and what's the point of having naturally thick hair if you end up losing it on your head?
> As for Egyptians, they aren't really Arabs. Arabs are the horse riding warriors that came out of Arabia, not the Fellahin peasants of the Nile valley. You are right that Arabs are closer to Caucasians, but Egyptians are closer to Negros.



No, Arab hair is naturally beautiful and thick. That a minority end up balding (like a minority in all ethnic groups worldwide) has nothing to do with natural Arab hair being in general thick and beautiful.

Egyptians are fellow Arabs, Semites/Hamites and Afro-Asiatic speaking peoples that cluster with Middle Eastern Arabs and North African Arabs. Even non-Muslim Christian Copts do. The only major non-Arab group in Egypt are Nubians in Upper Egypt and non-Arab groups are found in every Arab country.

Even ancient Egyptian mummies when tested (DNA) were proven to cluster mostly with Middle Eastern Arabs.

Read this article below from the Smithsonian Magazine (well-renowned science magazine).

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...finally-give-their-genetic-secrets-180963518/

That there is Sub-Saharan admixture is mainly due to the Nubians and Afro-Arab communities which has to do with the Arab slave trade centuries ago and continues people movements from Africa to North Africa.

This is no different from Afro-Arab communities in KSA, Yemen, Oman, Iraq, Maghreb, Palestine and the Levant in general. Nor is there anything wrong with this as we are all apparently from Africa originally and Afro-Arab people are by large very good people.

@Gomig-21 @Nile-Tiger

Anyway the last 8 posts should be deleted as they are all off-topic and you should refrain from trolling and displaying the Saudi Arabian flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Zulfiqar1919 said:


> When did I ever claim to be an Arab? (I am Indo-Aryan Desi not a curly haired Semite) I've said it millions of times that I don't believe in nationalism. I display the flag which has the Shahadatayn written on it and the other flag of Canada because that's where I live.


If you just want to display the Sahadatayn and not Troll.. here are are some nice suggestions/examples for you..

















But then your hatred of Saudi Arabia and Arabs is very apparent in other threads.. I wonder why?
Here are random Egyptian ordinary people.. where do you see boldness..or are you trying to project yours?.. do they look like famine struck people?










When talking about Egypt..always think of this.. it is too much for you to understand..

















Now back On Topic:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @Nile-Tiger
> 
> Anyway the last 8 posts should be deleted as they are all off-topic and you should refrain from trolling and displaying the Saudi Arabian flag.



Totally agree. Walahi you are the man, always standing up for us Arabs and putting the haters in their place. I don't know how you have the energy and dedication for that, ma bro, but it's awesome. 

If someone thinks the Egyptian military is spending way too much and wants to criticize that aspect, that's fine. Once they make things personal about the people and other negativity like that, that's way out of line.



Nile-Tiger said:


> F-15 ? For Egypt ? I don't think that we would be allowed access to this strong fighter... May be we will just get upgrades to the F-16 Viper, along with the BVR missiles that were blocked from us. I think this MUST happen, and sooner rather than later. If all major regional powers around us are getting either F-15 or F-18, not to mention F-35, along with all other powerful fighter like Euro-fighter Typhoon or Rafale, having the Viper upgrade fully-equipped with the BVR missiles is the least we could ask for.



We were so close to buying the F-15 back in the early 2000's if you remember. 12 of them were agreed under the FMA had even passed the US Congress approval and at the last minute, the Israelis jumped all ugly and convinced the US to deny them. So why not try again? Especially now while the going is good, Trump and Sisi are best buddies, the Israelis love us now and have no problems with our heavy military deployment in Sinai etc. That would be the better alternative but not without the AIM-120 because like I"m pretty sure we are all in agreement that no more neutered equipment ever ever again. But they would be super compatible with the F-16s and of course the Rafales. But then if that doesn't happen, they should certainly consider the Su-35. I think the cost would be a bit prohibitive, unfortunately, but starting out with 12 is not a bad idea to compliment the MiG-35s and have that long-range fighter that we desperately need with so much territory to cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Totally agree. Walahi you are the man, always standing up for us Arabs and putting the haters in their place. I don't know how you have the energy and dedication for that, ma bro, but it's awesome.
> 
> If someone thinks the Egyptian military is spending way too much and wants to criticize that aspect, that's fine. Once they make things personal about the people and other negativity like that, that's way out of line.
> 
> 
> 
> We were so close to buying the F-15 back in the early 2000's if you remember. 12 of them were agreed under the FMA had even passed the US Congress approval and at the last minute, the Israelis jumped all ugly and convinced the US to deny them. So why not try again? Especially now while the going is good, Trump and Sisi are best buddies, the Israelis love us now and have no problems with our heavy military deployment in Sinai etc. That would be the better alternative but not without the AIM-120 because like I"m pretty sure we are all in agreement that no more neutered equipment ever ever again. But they would be super compatible with the F-16s and of course the Rafales. But then if that doesn't happen, they should certainly consider the Su-35. I think the cost would be a bit prohibitive, unfortunately, but starting out with 12 is not a bad idea to compliment the MiG-35s and have that long-range fighter that we desperately need with so much territory to cover.


Apparently the USAF is mulling to out-phase the F-15Cs.. maybe a few squadrons (MLUed of course) would do enough good for the EAF.. but as you say .. there should be a complete weapons package..
As you know even Soussou is trying to get some ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Gomig-21 said:


> So why not try again?



The end of cash flow financing has ended any large scale deals through the FMF programme. There are also restrictions on non counter terror related purchases through the FMF. 



> This would include ending the cash-flow financing privilege that Egypt and Israel have enjoyed for more than two decades. Cash-flow financing allows for orders to be placed for large packages of equipment with a payment plan stretching over several years, on the assumption that the US$1.3bn annual military sales grant will continue to be approved by Congress on the grounds of the special strategic relationship between Egypt and the US. The other main element in the restructuring plan will be to channel US military assistance into four areas—counterterrorism, Sinai security, border security and maritime security—and the maintenance of existing equipment.



Legislative action by Congress also means that the actual amount of aid to Egypt has dropped to below 1B USD. 

Any future deals involving expensive and conventional weaponry would have to involve Egypt paying out of its own pocket, that's not happening if things stay as they are. All that money is going to Europe and Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*U.S. military aid to Egypt to be fully allocated: Abu Zeid *

CAIRO – 13 February 2018: Foreign Ministry Spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid said that the U.S. Administration called on the Congress to allocate the full $1.3 billion annual military aid to Egypt. 

https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/2/42687/U-S-military-aid-to-Egypt-to-be-fully-allocated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> *U.S. military aid to Egypt to be fully allocated: Abu Zeid *
> 
> CAIRO – 13 February 2018: Foreign Ministry Spokesman Ahmed Abu Zeid said that the U.S. Administration called on the Congress to allocate the full $1.3 billion annual military aid to Egypt.
> 
> https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/2/42687/U-S-military-aid-to-Egypt-to-be-fully-allocated



Read the articles and look at the dates of both. The Egyptian Foreign Ministry *hoped *Congress would allocate the full amount after pressure but it didn't. 

Then in May of 2018 the US withheld $300 million citing human rights issues, the Regeni case, and Egypt's refusal to pay for the medical treatment of a tourist that was injured during military action. 

May 3, 2018



> The top Democrat on the Senate’s powerful spending panel is holding up $300 million in US military aid to Egypt until Cairo helps pay for an injured American tourist’s medical bills and meets several human rights conditions, Al-Monitor has learned.
> 
> Egypt is eligible for up to $1.3 billion in US military aid every year, but the State Department notified Congress in January that it was withholding $195 million — or 15% — of that amount pending certification that Cairo meets congressional human rights requirements. Leahy’s hold represents an additional $105 million, for a total hold of $300 million in fiscal year 2017 foreign military financing. Egypt has just five months to meet the new conditions before the aid expires in September.
> 
> Leahy is a longtime human rights champion and the author of the Leahy Law, which codifies the acceptable use of US military assistance. Last year he helped craft new restrictions to Egypt aid for fiscal 2018 that block the release of $300 million in military assistance unless Cairo improves its human rights record and releases political prisoners.
> 
> Secretary of State Mike Pompeo can legally override congressional holds on military assistance, but doing so would spark congressional ire and risk future funding cuts. The Donald Trump administration has so far respected such holds, while keeping in place Barack Obama-era rules that constrain the use of Egypt’s military aid for expensive defense purchases.



https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/or...thhold-egypt-aid-human-rights-conditions.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> The end of cash flow financing has ended any large scale deals through the FMF programme. There are also restrictions on non counter terror related purchases through the FMF.



Similar instances have happened several times before, though. It even happened in the middle of the 24 F-16 block 52 delivery from Obama himself. Of course at the behest of the rest of the Democrats in congress. However, the Republicans currently control the majority of the branches and if Trump is happy, he can easily influence things to go the other way and reinstate the funding. That's why I mentioned the Trump/Sisi relationship and if the fight on terrorism is center stage, and it would be something that pulls Egypt away from its recent EURO/Russia trend and re-introduce US jet fighters to Egypt, all of this could sway the pendulum in that direction.

I also think that the whole Rafale endeavor was greatly influenced by the fact that the F-16's run was coming to an end as well as the weapon's restrictions and of course, the F-35's unavailability to us by any stretch of the imagination. So the French fighter was literally the next best thing and not so much an end to US purchases.

The US does have a tendency to come back around after doing their bitching thing, and don't forget they signed the CISMOA and Bright Star is back in play. A similar example of that trend.



Frogman said:


> Legislative action by Congress also means that the actual amount of aid to Egypt has dropped to below 1B USD.



Patrick Leahy has always done this. It's his job to find these situations and make a stink out of them (and rightfully so), but notice how it says "cutting aid to Egypt AND Israel"? I don't think it will stick and eventually the few hundred million $ end up back in the mix.



Frogman said:


> Any future deals involving expensive and conventional weaponry would have to involve Egypt paying out of its own pocket, that's not happening if things stay as they are. All that money is going to Europe and Russia.



That's definitely not happening I agree. I think the main thing is how the Egyptian brass handles all these issues. Coming up with compensation to the injured American and all those other restitution issues shouldn't be a problem at all, and they should do them. Giving the US full access to Sinai and what essentially mounts to military inspections is a whole other problem which I doubt Sisi will allow. We'll have to wait and see how they deal with that.

Either way, if they try and it doesn't work, the whole weapon's package is a big issue, to me, anyway. And with the exorbitant cost of the Rafales (and seeing that they should end up with 48 aircraft is amazing in of itself), having reentered the Russian domain with those 50 MiG-35s and no issues with getting the R-73/77s, it makes all the sense in the world to go with the Su-35s. Just like @The SC has been touting for over a year now and I gave him a hard time about that, but he was spot on! Sorry, SC, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nile-Tiger

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @Nile-Tiger
> 
> Anyway the last 8 posts should be deleted as they are all off-topic and you should refrain from trolling and displaying the Saudi Arabian flag.



I don't think that I have ever trolled any one, I also have never showed any flag of Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Nile-Tiger said:


> I don't think that I have ever trolled any one, I also have never showed any flag of Saudi Arabia.


Saif was talking about that now-banned guy in the previous pages.. Saif quoted you and Gomig to take a look at what he was saying against Egypt.. look at the first post of the previous page..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Armed EAF AT-802U over Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

@Gomig-21 I have a question
I know the Egyptian air defense is based on "layers" making it harder for an enemy AF to come in and conduct an airstrike, but will the S-400/Pantsir-S1 be acquired considering you guys have BUK-M2E, TOR-M1 as well as putting interest in the BUK-M3?
will you guys also acquire the KM-SAM or S-350 for a medium range air defense?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Bundeswehr said:


> @Gomig-21 I have a question
> I know the Egyptian air defense is based on "layers" making it harder for an enemy AF to come in and conduct an airstrike, but will the S-400/Pantsir-S1 be acquired considering you guys have BUK-M2E, TOR-M1 as well as putting interest in the BUK-M3?
> will you guys also acquire the KM-SAM or S-350 for a medium range air defense?


Egypt already has the pantsir and the S-300VM both are deployed, s-400 could be bought but I highly doubt it since egyptian command would favour something mobile like the S-300VM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Bundeswehr said:


> @Gomig-21 I have a question
> I know the Egyptian air defense is based on "layers" making it harder for an enemy AF to come in and conduct an airstrike, but will the S-400/Pantsir-S1 be acquired considering you guys have BUK-M2E, TOR-M1 as well as putting interest in the BUK-M3?
> will you guys also acquire the KM-SAM or S-350 for a medium range air defense?



Thanks, bro. It's possible that the S-400 might be in the EAD's sights somewhere down the line, but not at the moment. There were some rumors that they were interested in it and were talking to the Russians about possibly a contract for it, but then it turned out to be talks for additional S-300VM. So we know that at the least they are interested in increasing the 3 divisions of the S-300VM anyway and that's the extent of medium range SAMs in the EAD as far as we know. 

It would be good to see them show interest in the Pantsir. That's exactly right along the lines of how they like to operate their systems, with complete, mobile & command units and the Pantsir is ideal for that. But they seem to be really really happy with the BUK-M1/2 and I can see why. Those missiles have to be the fastest ones I've seen out of any other system. The rocket boosters on those are out of this world. So my guess is more BUKs and maybe even the newer M3. But as far as anything along the Pantsir line, I can only hope that they're thinking of the CWS version of the Pantsir and not a SAM system, because they need it badly for the 2 Mistrals. 



Harpcore_lover said:


> Egypt already has the pantsir and the S-300VM both are deployed, s-400 could be bought but I highly doubt it since egyptian command would favour something mobile like the S-300VM.



I don't think we have or operate the Pantsir, my bro. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020829531219865600

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks, bro. It's possible that the S-400 might be in the EAD's sights somewhere down the line, but not at the moment. There were some rumors that they were interested in it and were talking to the Russians about possibly a contract for it, but then it turned out to be talks for additional S-300VM. So we know that at the least they are interested in increasing the 3 divisions of the S-300VM anyway and that's the extent of medium range SAMs in the EAD as far as we know.
> 
> It would be good to see them show interest in the Pantsir. That's exactly right along the lines of how they like to operate their systems, with complete, mobile & command units and the Pantsir is ideal for that. But they seem to be really really happy with the BUK-M1/2 and I can see why. Those missiles have to be the fastest ones I've seen out of any other system. The rocket boosters on those are out of this world. So my guess is more BUKs and maybe even the newer M3. But as far as anything along the Pantsir line, I can only hope that they're thinking of the CWS version of the Pantsir and not a SAM system, because they need it badly for the 2 Mistrals.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we have or operate the Pantsir, my bro. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


No Pantsir.. since Egypt makes its own short range ADS Tayr A Sabah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> No Pantsir.. since Egypt makes its own short range ADS Tayr A Sabah


There is this account on twitter cslled "zalat" it mentioned once or twice about unspecified numbers of pantsir, I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO

The 103 sa'ka.
That's what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell NO



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MICA

Hell NO said:


> View attachment 488093
> 
> The 103 sa'ka.
> That's what I'm talking about.



If only the 2nd guy untucked his pants


----------



## Hell NO

Army sniper (sinai)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

*Report: Islamic State group leader killed in Egypt’s Sinai*

*Jul. 23, 2018*

CAIRO (AP) — The Islamic State group says one of the leaders of its affiliate in Egypt’s Sinai Peninsula has been killed.

The militant group’s Aamaq news agency issued an announcement late on Sunday about the death of Abu Jaafar al-Maqdesi, calling him a martyr.

https://www.apnews.com/b9ced87c215b...ic-State-group-leader-killed-in-Egypt's-Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Frogman said:


> Legislative action by Congress also means that the actual amount of aid to Egypt has dropped to below 1B USD.



Told you it was going to be a matter of time before they approve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Told you it was going to be a matter of time before they approve it.



What do they get in return tho? I mean we are a pretty much problematic ally, so do they keep paying? I mean altho we do help them in alot of issues, but regarding isreal we mostly seem to rival them so why do they still pay? Just curious

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> What do they get in return tho? I mean we are a pretty much problematic ally, so do they keep paying? I mean altho we do help them in alot of issues, but regarding isreal we mostly seem to rival them so why do they still pay? Just curious



That's a great great question, especially now that the Egyptian military -- in all branches -- has been buying major weapons systems and big-ticket platforms from other sources than the US, and in substantial quantities. If we take the navy alone and look at the 2 Mistrals at roughly $1 billion a piece, the FREMM and what, 4 Gowind corvettes so far for $3 billion? Then you have $5 billion for the 4 Type 209 submarines from Germany and what appears to be another purchase of additional Spanish-built corvettes. Add all that up and it's roughly around $10 - $15 billion worth of strictly naval platforms in just the past 5 years?

Then the EAF. 48 Rafales and respective weapons & training. What's that contract's total value? $6-$7 billion?
50 Ka-52 Alligators + weapons & training at roughly $2 billion, or thereabouts?
50 MiG-35s + weapons & training around $4 billion?

S-300VM, no idea what the number was for that but I would guess at least $1.5 billion for the 3 divisions worth?
Then all the APCs and vehicles they've been buying like the Nimrs, Sherpas, Pantheras, RG-33 Scouts and other miscellaneous weapons & platforms, throw in another $1 billion and we're not even including all the weapons they've been using for cretin crunching east & west of Egypt. There's also the 500 T-90's! Total all that up and you have about $30+ billion worth of military purchases in just the past 5 years.

*Assuming the US aid is $1.3 billion per year, so in those 5 years, the US has given Egypt $6.5 billion in military aid while the Egyptian military went out and bought $30 - $35 billion worth of non US-built systems. What's wrong with that picture? lol.*

My math could be off a little here and there, but it's probably close enough to make the comparison and get to the point of your question. Why would the US give out that kind of money when Egypt is more than capable of buying and spending 5 - 6 times as much? The answer is pretty simple; The US has special interests in having Egypt as an ally and partner in the Middle East and especially that the aid is essentially the result of the peace treaty with Israel. The United States has special interests in maintaining and promoting peace in the region and if you think about the biggest enemy Israel has ever faced, it was Egypt and has always been Egypt. So along with promoting peace come deals to incentivize that peace which Egypt and Israel benefit greatly from.

But then of course comes in the question of quality and potency of those weapons and that is why Egypt has no choice but to go to other sources while the US still has no choice but the continue supplying that aid as part of the agreement.

But, if Egypt has been able to purchase 244 F-16s in the past 35 years, and the F-16 platform has kind of come to an end while the F/A-18 and F-15 lines are actually improving with newer models, and the EAF does have purchase power as it has aptly demonstrated, and there is a need for a larger, potent and powerful fighter with greater range than the F-16, why not make some agreement where the cost would be split between the aid and straight up cash for a dozen F-15E's? I think that is very doable ESPECIALLY with this Trump administration. There hasn't been a single Republican president that has been so amicable with the incumbent Egyptian president since Jimmy Carter and he was a Democrat. We just recently saw Trump say how much he loves Sisi, then the SCALP was refused and with a few sweet words from Macron and Turmp's love for Sisi, not even 6 months later and the SCALPs were approved. Now the $190 million in aid that was put on hold for "humanitarian reasons" has suddenly been released. All signs of not only a happy relationship, but one that can be worked, and should be worked. I'm willing to bet that if the Egyptian Armed Forces put together a financial package where it would pay for half the cost of 12 or even 24 F-15s, the US would be very interested. The question is whether the EAF would be interested in something like the F-15, and the answer is yes. It would be a better financial and compatible option than going for the same number of Su-35s. Sorry for the log post, Harpcore!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a great great question, especially now that the Egyptian military -- in all branches -- has been buying major weapons systems and big-ticket platforms from other sources than the US, and in substantial quantities. If we take the navy alone and look at the 2 Mistrals at roughly $1 billion a piece, the FREMM and what, 4 Gowind corvettes so far for $3 billion? Then you have $5 billion for the 4 Type 209 submarines from Germany and what appears to be another purchase of additional Spanish-built corvettes. Add all that up and it's roughly around $10 - $15 billion worth of strictly naval platforms in just the past 5 years?
> 
> Then the EAF. 48 Rafales and respective weapons & training. What's that contact's total value? $6-$7 billion?
> 50 Ka-52 Alligators + weapons & training at roughly $2 billion or thereabouts?
> 50 MiG-35s +weapons & training around $4 billion?
> 
> S-300VM, no idea what the number was for that but I would guess at least $1.5 billion for the 3 divisions worth?
> Then all the APCs and vehicles they've been buying like the Nimrs, Sherpas, Pantheras, RG-33 Scouts and other miscellaneous weapons & platforms, throw in another $1 billion and we're not even including all the weapons they've been using for cretin crunching east & west of Egypt. There's also the 500 T-90's! Total all that up and you have about $30+ billion worth of military purchases in just the past 5 years.
> 
> *Assuming the US aid is $1.3 per year, so in those 5 years, the US has given Egypt $6.5 billion in military aid while the Egyptian military went out and bought $30 - $35 billion worth of non US-built systems. What's wrong with that picture? lol.*
> 
> My math could be off a little here and there, but it's probably close enough to make the comparison and get to the point of your question. Why would the US give out that kind of money when Egypt is more than capable of buying and spending 5 - 6 times as much? The answer is pretty simple; The US has special interests in having Egypt as an ally and partner in the Middle East and especially that the aid is essentially the result of the peace treaty with Israel. The United States has special interests in maintaininig and promote peace in the region and if you think about the biggest enemy Israel has ever faced, it was Egypt and has always been Egypt. So to promote peace come deals to incentivize that peace which Israel benefits greatly from as well.
> 
> But then of course comes in the question of quality and potency of those weapons and that is why Egypt has no choice but to go to other sources while the US still has no choice but the continue supplying that aid as part of the agreement.
> 
> But, if Egypt has been able to purchase 244 F-16s in the past 35 years, and the F-16 platform has kind of come to an end while the F/A-18 and F-15 lines are actually improving with newer models, and the EAF does have purchase power as it has aptly demonstrated, and there is a need for a larger potent and powerful fighter with greater range than the F-16. So why not make some agreement where the cost would be split between the aid and straight up cash for a dozen F-15E's? I think that is very doable ESPECIALLY with this Trump administration. There hasn't been a single Republican president that has been so amicable with the incumbent Egyptian president since Jimmy Carter and he was a Democrat. We just recently saw Trump say how much he loves Sisi, then the SCALP was refused and with a few sweet words from Macron and Turmp's love for Sisi, not even 6 months later and the SCALPs were approved. Now the $190 million in aid that was put on hold for "humanitarian reasons" has suddenly been released. All signs of not only a happy relationship, but one that can be worked, and should. I'm willing to bet that if the Egyptian Armed Forces put together a financial package where it would pay for half the cost of 12 or even 24 F-15s, the US would be very interested. The question is whether the EAF would be intersted in something like. It would be a better financial and compatible option than going for the same number of Su-35s. Sorry for the log post, Harpcore!


The difference between the procurements of the F-15s vs the SU-35 revolve around the strings attached to the deal and more so around the weapon's package..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The difference between the procurements of the F-15s vs the SU-35 revolve around the strings attached to the deal and more so around the weapon's package..



Definitely. This is assuming not only the AIM-120 and 9X are part of the package, but also JDAM kits.
And if we think about it, SC, Israel has actually mastered this strategy. Look at what it does, not necessarily in monetary return for the aid, but with additional cooperation in intel and specifically research and technology sharing. Greater giving with taking is always much more beneficial than less giving and taking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a great great question, especially now that the Egyptian military -- in all branches -- has been buying major weapons systems and big-ticket platforms from other sources than the US, and in substantial quantities. If we take the navy alone and look at the 2 Mistrals at roughly $1 billion a piece, the FREMM and what, 4 Gowind corvettes so far for $3 billion? Then you have $5 billion for the 4 Type 209 submarines from Germany and what appears to be another purchase of additional Spanish-built corvettes. Add all that up and it's roughly around $10 - $15 billion worth of strictly naval platforms in just the past 5 years?
> 
> Then the EAF. 48 Rafales and respective weapons & training. What's that contract's total value? $6-$7 billion?
> 50 Ka-52 Alligators + weapons & training at roughly $2 billion, or thereabouts?
> 50 MiG-35s + weapons & training around $4 billion?
> 
> S-300VM, no idea what the number was for that but I would guess at least $1.5 billion for the 3 divisions worth?
> Then all the APCs and vehicles they've been buying like the Nimrs, Sherpas, Pantheras, RG-33 Scouts and other miscellaneous weapons & platforms, throw in another $1 billion and we're not even including all the weapons they've been using for cretin crunching east & west of Egypt. There's also the 500 T-90's! Total all that up and you have about $30+ billion worth of military purchases in just the past 5 years.
> 
> *Assuming the US aid is $1.3 per year, so in those 5 years, the US has given Egypt $6.5 billion in military aid while the Egyptian military went out and bought $30 - $35 billion worth of non US-built systems. What's wrong with that picture? lol.*
> 
> My math could be off a little here and there, but it's probably close enough to make the comparison and get to the point of your question. Why would the US give out that kind of money when Egypt is more than capable of buying and spending 5 - 6 times as much? The answer is pretty simple; The US has special interests in having Egypt as an ally and partner in the Middle East and especially that the aid is essentially the result of the peace treaty with Israel. The United States has special interests in maintaining and promoting peace in the region and if you think about the biggest enemy Israel has ever faced, it was Egypt and has always been Egypt. So along with promoting peace come deals to incentivize that peace which Egypt and Israel benefit greatly from.
> 
> But then of course comes in the question of quality and potency of those weapons and that is why Egypt has no choice but to go to other sources while the US still has no choice but the continue supplying that aid as part of the agreement.
> 
> But, if Egypt has been able to purchase 244 F-16s in the past 35 years, and the F-16 platform has kind of come to an end while the F/A-18 and F-15 lines are actually improving with newer models, and the EAF does have purchase power as it has aptly demonstrated, and there is a need for a larger, potent and powerful fighter with greater range than the F-16, why not make some agreement where the cost would be split between the aid and straight up cash for a dozen F-15E's? I think that is very doable ESPECIALLY with this Trump administration. There hasn't been a single Republican president that has been so amicable with the incumbent Egyptian president since Jimmy Carter and he was a Democrat. We just recently saw Trump say how much he loves Sisi, then the SCALP was refused and with a few sweet words from Macron and Turmp's love for Sisi, not even 6 months later and the SCALPs were approved. Now the $190 million in aid that was put on hold for "humanitarian reasons" has suddenly been released. All signs of not only a happy relationship, but one that can be worked, and should be worked. I'm willing to bet that if the Egyptian Armed Forces put together a financial package where it would pay for half the cost of 12 or even 24 F-15s, the US would be very interested. The question is whether the EAF would be interested in something like. It would be a better financial and compatible option than going for the same number of Su-35s. Sorry for the log post, Harpcore!




But doesn't the US military aid comes in form of spare larts and the expenses of US technicians staying in Egypt, I might be mistaken but I have read tthat the US Military aid is used only to get US weaponary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

*US, Egypt Commence Exercise Eagle Response 18*
U.S. Naval Forces Central Command Public Affairs






RED SEA NAVAL BASE, Egypt, July 26, 2018 —

The U.S. Navy with the Egyptian Naval Forces commenced exercise Eagle Response 18 at the Red Sea Naval Base, Egypt, July 24.

*Eagle Response 18 is an explosive ordnance disposal and diving exercise* conducted with the Egyptian Naval Force and other participating nations to enhance interoperability and war-fighting readiness, fortify military-to-military relationships and advance operational capabilities of all participating units. 

"We are fortunate to have this opportunity to build strong relationships to strengthen our maritime security capabilities," said Lt. John James, the U.S. Navy on-scene commander for the exercise. "Training opportunities like these give our Sailors the unique chance to learn from different nations and show them what we can do."

The U.S. Sailors represent Task Force 52, U.S. 5th Fleet’s mine warfare task force. The U.S. delegation is part of Task Group 52.3, and includes deployed Sailors from Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 6; Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit 2, Company 25; and the Naval Oceanography Mine Warfare Center.

The exercise began with a welcoming brief, classroom trainings and decompression chamber familiarization.

“It was great seeing a variety of nations compare their personal experiences with decompression training from a medical perspective,” said Chief Hospital Corpsman Eli Hernandez, who lead the hands-on decompression training. “Diving is one of the most hazardous evolutions a human can do, and it’s important we share our experiences and learn from each other to improve safety across the board.”

Scheduled events include underwater detonation drills, unmanned underwater vehicle operations and antiterrorism/force protection dives.

The exercise is part of Eagle Salute 18, a surface exercise, to provide opportunities for participating nations to collaborate on an even wider range of maritime security operations.

U.S. Naval Forces Central Command conducts more than 20 bilateral and multilateral exercises with partner nations throughout the region each year. Exercise Eagle Response is one of numerous exercises vital to the U.S. Navy's theater security cooperation efforts in building and enhancing solid regional and international relationships.

Eagle Response 18
Sailors deployed to U.S. 5th Fleet’s Task Group 52.3 prepare to depart a boat during a familiarization dive with the Egyptian Naval Force (ENF) during Eagle Response 18. Eagle Response 18 is an explosive ordnance disposal and diving exercise with the ENF conducted to enhance interoperability and war-fighting readiness, fortify military-to-military relationships and advance operational capabilities of all participating units. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Chloe Morgan/Released)





http://www.centcom.mil/MEDIA/NEWS-A...us-egypt-commence-exercise-eagle-response-18/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Harpcore_lover said:


> But doesn't the US military aid comes in form of spare larts and the expenses of US technicians staying in Egypt,



That's a smaller percentage of it, yes. But Egypt has produced a lot of parts on its own also, for many of the systems including the F-16s. And there aren't many US technicians in Egypt for a while, now, only periodic inspectors.

Also look at almost all the equipment the Egyptian military has received from that aid through the years:
(244) / F-16
(45) F-4E Phantoms
(9) E-2C Hawkeye
(24) C-230 Hercules
(1105) M1A1 Abrams
(47) Apaches
(19) Chinooks
(9) Beechcraft 1900
(4,000) HUMVEEs
(10) SH-2G Super Seasprites
(23) Sea King Commandos
Thousands of armored vehicles of all sorts
(4) Oliver Perry Frigates
(2) Knox Frigates
(4) Ambassador MKIII missile crafts
(2) Osprey minehunters
(3) Navarine mine hunters
(?) Tugboats (almost 3/4 of the tugboats the ENF uses are US made)
Much more that I can't think of lol. 

Think of the cost of all the Bright Star exercises. Even though they aren't part of the aid package, it's still a bill the US foots on Egypt's behalf.



Harpcore_lover said:


> I might be mistaken but I have read tthat the US Military aid is used only to get US weaponary



That's the point. F-15 is American. Unless I misunderstood you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a smaller percentage of it, yes. But Egypt has produced a lot of parts on its own also, for many of the systems including the F-16s. And there aren't many US technicians in Egypt for a while, now, only periodic inspectors.
> 
> Also look at almost all the equipment the Egyptian military has received from that aid through the years:
> (244) / F-16
> (45) F-4E Phantoms
> (9) E-2C Hawkeye
> (24) C-230 Hercules
> (1105) M1A1 Abrams
> (47) Apaches
> (19) Chinooks
> (9) Beechcraft 1900
> (4,000) HUMVEEs
> (10) SH-2G Super Seasprites
> (23) Sea King Commandos
> Thousands of armored vehicles of all sorts
> (4) Oliver Perry Frigates
> (2) Knox Frigates
> (4) Ambassador MKIII missile crafts
> (2) Osprey minehunters
> (3) Navarine mine hunters
> (?) Tugboats (almost 3/4 of the tugboats the ENF uses are US made)
> Much more that I can't think of lol.
> 
> Think of the cost of all the Bright Star exercises. Even though they aren't part of the aid package, it's still a bill the US foots on Egypt's behalf.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point. F-15 is American. Unless I misunderstood you.



The total amount to 85 bn usd in aid since 1946, I thought you said that we used the aid to buy the FREMMS and the Mistrals. Furthermore, its still interesting to know why are they doing all that funding. we declined sending troops to afghaniAfghand somalia when they requested it from Mubarak, we also recently declared to send troops to Syria, so the question remains, why do they think that aid is worthy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Harpcore_lover said:


> The total amount to 85 bn usd in aid since 1946, I thought you said that we used the aid to buy the FREMMS and the Mistrals. Furthermore, its still interesting to know why are they doing all that funding. we declined sending troops to afghaniAfghand somalia when they requested it from Mubarak, we also recently declared to send troops to Syria, so the question remains, why do they think that aid is worthy


 Afghanistan* Declined*


Harpcore_lover said:


> The total amount to 85 bn usd in aid since 1946, I thought you said that we used the aid to buy the FREMMS and the Mistrals. Furthermore, its still interesting to know why are they doing all that funding. we declined sending troops to afghaniAfghand somalia when they requested it from Mubarak, we also recently declared to send troops to Syria, so the question remains, why do they think that aid is worthy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

According to LaTribune.

Egypt seek some TKMS Meko A200 instead of Gowind... for 1Bil€
Loan by Euler Hermes for a full 100% Loan coverage.
In the Article, they state that Israel gave the green light, since the A200 is less Technologically advanced than the TKMS Saar 6 that are being built for them... Same for the EGY/ISR Submarines.
Egypt asked them to add in the Aster 30 sys.
The Last 2 Gowinds are signed.
It seems Egypt will go for 12 instead of 24 more Rafale.
Bercy do not wish to pay for more Egyptian projects, except for Rafales, since France saw such contract as "Strategic".

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...emagne-va-t-elle-couler-la-france-786490.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

Sa'ka Sinai




Navy SF Sinai(camera on helmet is a welcomed addition)




Navy SF Sinai




Navy SF during training on board of perry class frigate.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

In the Latest news... The US is still blocking the Scalp missiles sell to Egypt. (and therefore the Rafale contract)

_Parly was answering a question from parliamentarian Jean-Jacques Ferrara on the blocked sale of a further batch of Rafale aircraft to Egypt.

“Are we looking to improve the situation?” Parly said. “The answer is yes. In the case raised by Mr. Ferrara, we cannot get the U.S. to lift its opposition to the sale of Scalp missiles."

“What is the solution? That the manufacturer of these missiles, namely MBDA, make the investment in research and technology to be able to make a similar component, which would avoid ITAR," she added." “We are able to do it for this contract because the component can be built within a reasonable amount of time even if the client, naturally, sees it as too long.”_

https://www.defensenews.com/global/...n-and-france-is-over-it/#.W2JQlzp08GM.twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abrams

what's the current situation on the Sinai insurgency? has Daesh been removed or is still ongoing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Abrams said:


> what's the current situation on the Sinai insurgency? has Daesh been removed or is still ongoing?


Their capabilities have been reduced massively you can say at this stage they are a shadow of what they used to be life is returning to normal in al arish city and I think it would take another year for them to totally disappear however I think the army can improve alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abrams

Hell NO said:


> Their capabilities have been reduced massively you can say at this stage they are a shadow of what they used to be life is returning to normal in al arish city and I think it would take another year for them to totally disappear however I think the army can improve alot.


it for sure improved Egypt's counter-terrorism and Counter-Insurgency operations and tactics for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell NO

Abrams said:


> it for sure improved Egypt's counter-terrorism and Counter-Insurgency operations and tactics for sure.


For sure at the being of the insurgency the military had the mentality of show up with a huge force and that would be enough.





As can be seen in pic officers with no helmets on vehicles incapable of resisting IED blast poorly trained conscripts.
To today








Highly trained +highly equipped SFs with MRAPS.
However the armies evolution could have been alot faster and better and even now it leaves alot to be desired.
@Frogman knows more about the setuation than I do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Some outstanding pics of Eagle Response 18 between US Navy and the Egyptian Naval Forces. Exercises include joint EOD diving exercises, integrated-team visit, board, search, and seizure VBBS evolution and strengthening naval partnership in the region. Taking place in the Red Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abrams

Egypt put good use of the MRAPs we supplied to the Army, Caiman MRAPs sent to the Sinai 





an Egyptian Wing Loong UCAV

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abrams

an Egyptian U-209 with Egypt's single FREMM Frigate and an Ambassador class Missile Ship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Satellite image showing 12 Egyptian Ka-52 Alligators and a C-295. Click image for HR.






Some more from Eagle Response 2018.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025697273282473985
Participating nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abrams

EAF KA-52

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile

In memory of our friends the crushed cretin in Sinai.

"I'll have you know, that I've become indestructible, determination that is incorruptible. From the other side a terror to behold, annihilation that is unavoidable.










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1624209854297327





Ahmosis the great warrior pharaoh of Egypt creshing cretin 5000 years before it became mainstream

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abrams

2 EAF F-16s with a Saudi F-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile

Crushing cretins, Egypt's favorite pastime since 3200 B.C.






Highlights from the 26th statement:

1- larger numbers of terrorists neutralized or arrested than previous statements.
2- national security agents managed to dismantle a terror cell in Al-Arish, neutralizing 13 terrorists.
3- Combat Engineers managed to detect and diffuse dozens of IEDs planted by terrorists across Sinai 
4- The most important takeaway from the statement, No casualties in Egyptian army ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abrams

Crocodile said:


> Crushing cretins, Egypt's favorite pastime since 3200 B.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlights from the 26th statement:
> 
> 1- larger numbers of terrorists neutralized or arrested than previous statements.
> 2- national security agents managed to dismantle a terror cell in Al-Arish, neutralizing 13 terrorists.
> 3- Combat Engineers managed to detect and diffuse dozens of IEDs planted by terrorists across Sinai
> 4- The most important takeaway from the statement, No casualties in Egyptian army ranks.


This is most spectacular. most Middle Eastern Militaries I noticed goes into insurgencies deploying thousands of troops, hundred of Tanks and dozens of aircraft.
while as Egypt did that at the beginning of the Sinai Insurgency, it is mentioned that Egypt went on to being sending in more SOFs and fewer and fewer troop deployments.
Keep up the good work, bros @Crocodile @Gomig-21 @Hell NO

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abrams

2 Egyptian SOF soldiers with Egypt's Indigenious Timsah 2 MRAP and Ajban 440 armored vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abrams

are the Mistrals armed with any air defence modules yet? or is Egypt looking to equip them with something like a Phalanx CIWS or Russian Pantsir-M system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drgoldberg

Abrams said:


> are the Mistrals armed with any air defence modules yet? or is Egypt looking to equip them with something like a Phalanx CIWS or Russian Pantsir-M system?



just avenger on mistral as temporary solution 











I guess it will be fully equipped with russian air defense system soon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Our boys giving em hell

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Satellite image showing 12 Egyptian Ka-52 Alligators and a C-295. Click image for HR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more from Eagle Response 2018.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025697273282473985
> Participating nations.



Great stuff bro.



Abrams said:


> 2 EAF F-16s with a Saudi F-15
> View attachment 490410





BTW strange things are occurring on PDF (as usual, lol). *I can't spot this thread on the Arab section. Had to search for it in order to post my post.* *Not sure what is going on? Anyone else with a similar problem?*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


> BTW strange things are occurring on PDF (as usual, lol). *I can't spot this thread on the Arab section. Had to search for it in order to post my post.* *Not sure what is going on? Anyone else with a similar problem?*



No bro, it's there in the sticky threads. Must be some weird anomaly.



Crocodile said:


> In memory of our friends the crushed cretin in Sinai.
> 
> "I'll have you know, that I've become indestructible, determination that is incorruptible. From the other side a terror to behold, annihilation that is unavoidable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1624209854297327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahmosis the great warrior pharaoh of Egypt creshing cretin 5000 years before it became mainstream



Hahaaa, yeah buddy. "What a day, what a lovely day!" Cretin Crunching to the max with some Disturbed to go along, I like it! Have you seen them at all? I've actually seen them twice during Ozzfest.

Crocs now you got me going man lol. How about this?! This would also work good with some Cretin Crunching by our men, some old-school metal by Judas Priest and how fitting of a title for cretin crushing:
Some Heads are Gonna Roll! And listen to these words, bro. They wrote this back in 1982 and how fitting and appropriate are these lyrics? Not to mention a classic!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> No bro, it's there in the sticky threads. Must be some weird anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, yeah buddy. "What a day, what a lovely day!" Cretin Crunching to the max with some Disturbed to go along, I like it! Have you seen them at all? I've actually seen them twice during Ozfest.
> 
> Crocs now you got me going man lol. How about this?! This would also go good with some Cretin Crunching by our men, some old school metal by Judas Priest and how fitting of a title for cretin crushing:
> Some Head are Gonna Roll! And listen to these words, bro. They wrote this in 1982and how fitting are these lyrics? Not to mention a classic!



It used to be in the sticky threads in the past, at least for me, but now I cannot spot the thread at all unless I search on it and it is the newest thread that has been written in on the Arab section then I can see it. However when I enter the Arab section I cannot found the thread anywhere. Not sure what kind of malfunction is going on.

Great to see operations in Sinai improving significantly and cretins being crushed and terrorist cells uprooted. Interactions with locals must have improved tremendously as well seeing that the cretin poll is diminishing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


> It used to be in the sticky threads in the past, at least for me, but now I cannot spot the thread at all unless I search on it and it is the newest thread that has been written in on the Arab section then I can see it. However when I enter the Arab section I cannot found the thread anywhere. Not sure what kind of malfunction is going on.



That's very strange, Saif. Something weird is going on with your connection unless it's happening to others but I just went to check and there it is. I copied and pasted and it's at the top ATM because of current posting, but it's always there.

Watch Forum
Page 1 of 59
12345659Next >
TITLESTART DATE
REPLIESVIEWS
LAST MESSAGE ↓

 » STICKY THREADS








x *12*
*Egyptian Armed Forces*
Amir_Pharaoh, Apr 13, 2011



Saif al-Arab said:


> Great to see operations in Sinai improving significantly and cretins being crushed and terrorist cells uprooted. Interactions with locals must have improved tremendously as well seeing that the cretin poll is diminishing.



Yeah they've done well and there is a lot of stuff they need A LOT of improvement on, most importantly their casualty rate was horrendous. They're safety protocols are iffy at best and their SAR is practically non-existent and for an army of this caliber to not have devoted a special medics training in this day and age and have it be a critical criteria for any of the soldiers who come out of training let alone those who are deployed, is frankly pathetic. 
But they cleaned house for sure and give them credit for that no doubt, but the big test will be if it is sustainable, and not at a heavy price to the locals. That's also been another issue that is actually on the fence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Gomig-21

For some unexplainable reason (must have occurred by mistake for sure, lol) I had put @Amir_Pharaoh on my ignore list. Which apparently made this thread disappear completely. I only noticed the problem when I was reading thread titles of the various threads on the Arab section (page 1) and when I reached the bottom of the page, I noticed it said "show hidden content" and I was like, "wait a second, what the hell is going on here?" and went on to solve the problem.

Anyway great to see that the terrorist vermin are being dealt with in Sinai. If just the MB terrorists abroad (Turkey and Qatar) could be dealt with as well it would be an added bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029076486081458176
















http://www.hisutton.com/Dolphin SDV-X.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Surprise visit by Sisi at NEOM to our Saudi brothers. Loving this friendship that despite it being tip top for most of the centuries, it looks to be at its peak ATM. Ya Halawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

New local Made Minesweeper Based on M-60 tank Chase & mounted on it CCTV appears with Army Forces during Counter-Terrorism operations in Northern #Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaaa, yeah buddy. "What a day, what a lovely day!" Cretin Crunching to the max with some Disturbed to go along, I like it! Have you seen them at all? I've actually seen them twice during Ozzfest.
> 
> Crocs now you got me going man lol. How about this?! This would also work good with some Cretin Crunching by our men, some old-school metal by Judas Priest and how fitting of a title for cretin crushing:
> Some Heads are Gonna Roll! And listen to these words, bro. They wrote this back in 1982 and how fitting and appropriate are these lyrics? Not to mention a classic!



This band - and this song in particular - were my gateway drug to metal since I first heard it. It remains my favorite by far. Unfortunately, I haven't had the chance to see them yet, but it remains on my bucket list.

And I have another one right here, it's called "Warrior". Wow, just listen to these lyrics man, so epic.

"I cannot leave this undecided
Stepping down to battle another day

Remember me for all time
This determination is a vital part of me
Surrender now, or be counted
With the endless masses that I will defeat"

And this too

"Broken down, 'til your hope has died
Beat down, 'til the victory is mine
Stand up and show me some pride
And now, are you ready?"

"As I look upon you
Through the warriors eyes, now
I can see the fear that will
Ensure my victory, this time"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

what is the use of all this when you have jew and US backed puppet in your govt leading your country to be a slave of these jews i condemn this on my own country also we had puppets like zardari sharif etc who bow their selves to their masters to get leadership

egypt is main front to stop these cancers but after saadat seems like egypt surrander all their rights to jew for few people to have lavish life


if you look the best puppet and leader of jew you will get egypt

if egypt had supported the freedom movment of palestine things would have been different


i think egypt is missusing tax payers money to buy weapons because with these leaders and policies im gurantee you no war coming to egypt atleast do one thing better to use that money in human development


----------



## Gomig-21

Anyone know how many of the 4 Ds have been delivered yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029076486081458176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hisutton.com/Dolphin SDV-X.html



How are they to be deployed? From submarines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Human One said:


> How are they to be deployed? From submarines?








Here's the scenario: After suiting up with diving knives and silenced assault rifles, a team of three Navy SEALs on a submarine prepare to head to shore for a sneak attack. They put on their scuba gear and climb into a vessel that shaped like a torpedo and not much bigger than a shower. Powered by a single rear propeller, it deploys from the host submarine. After hours of slow, calculated movement through water too shallow for any submarine, radar indicates the SEALs have reached shore. Still underwater, they slide back the top canopy of their vessel and swim the last stretch to the beach under cover of night.

https://www.wired.com/2014/08/navy-seal-submarine/https://www.wired.com/2014/08/navy-seal-submarine/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Some great pics of Tahya Misr and Italian FREMM.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Ok, so no one knows how many of the MiG-35 2-seaters have been delivered to date, that's ok, but it brings up the other point which is who is the mystery ME country that has apparently just signed a deal with Russia to be the 3rd recipient of the Su-35....? And it's not confirmed to be Algeria, either.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## drgoldberg

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, so no one knows how many of the MiG-35 2-seaters have been delivered to date, that's ok, but it brings up the other point which is who is the mystery ME country that has apparently just signed a deal with Russia to be the 3rd recipient of the Su-35....? And it's not confirmed to be Algeria, either.



Algeria for sure..the suffix DZ means to DZAIR aka Algeria,

the next question should be can we afford to manage SU 35 if we bought it with MIG 29 ,rafale and F 16 that;s sound crazy for the maintenance team ,spare parts different schools and even Data link ,eastern awacs !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, so no one knows how many of the MiG-35 2-seaters have been delivered to date, that's ok, but it brings up the other point which is who is the mystery ME country that has apparently just signed a deal with Russia to be the 3rd recipient of the Su-35....? And it's not confirmed to be Algeria, either.


If not Algeria then it could be UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

drgoldberg said:


> Algeria for sure..the suffix DZ means to DZAIR aka Algeria,



Where did you see DZ? 



drgoldberg said:


> the next question should be can we afford to manage SU 35 if we bought it with MIG 29 ,rafale and F 16 that;s sound crazy for the maintenance team ,spare parts different schools and even Data link ,eastern awacs !!



Yes, absolutely. I know the prevailing sentiment is that everything should be western equipment and I used to be supportive of that rule, but Egypt is in a difficult position that wouldn't allow it to maximize its equipment's potential by sticking to only western-built aircraft, so it has to find other ways to improve and strengthen its capabilities and the only way to do that at the present and in the foreseeable future is go with the best that the Russians have and find ways to integrate them with existing equipment. 

It's pretty simple at this point. No more neutered F-16s because that makes absolutely no sense. So what else is out there? The Rafale, Typhoon, Gripen or MiG-35/Su-35. There will be at least 36 Rafales (possibly 48) and we know the problem with the SCALP which looks like it will eventually be rectified by the French but then that makes one doubt the possibility of the Meteor being acquired. So now you have 150+/- F-16s with only the AIM-7 Sparrow which makes them really only relegated to ground attack. That means you need to strengthen your A2A capabilities and if there's a possibility that you won't be able to arm your 36 Rafales with the meteor, then why buy any more of them? Doesn't make sense. So you look elsewhere. The MiG-35 is an excellent solution to modernize your older fleet of patrol duty and defensive interception aircraft but they lack long range loitering capability and that's where the Su-35 comes in. A good couple of squadrons can patrol and defend the entire country with very potent BVR capabilities. And if you think about it, most of the radars and satellite equipment that Egypt is operating is Russian-built. The only sticking point is the E-2C Hawkeyes but there are plenty ways to work within that data link. And many of the F-16s will be on their way out within 10 years or less and you can't wait until then to decide how to replace them.

As far as maintenance, spare parts or training, there is no difference than if they were western aircraft because either way you'll have to train more personnel in both fields anyway because you have more aircraft, and Russian spare parts are not an issue so the only issue is that it's Russian and not US or French. So I would say that's the best way to go considering there aren't any other realistic choices.

And apparently there is also the rumor that the Orion-E UAV is in the picture as well, although I'm not sure what the attraction to this would be considering the success and capabilities of the WingLoong in the EAF. This might have something to do with the the possibility of an easier integration and linkage to Russian systems already being operated in Egypt. 

According to Russian sources, Bendett said, “the two countries most likely to acquire [the Orion] are Syria and Egypt. Syria and Russia already enjoy a very close mil-to-mil relationship, while Egypt is diversifying its military imports from reliance on U.S. and occasional Chinese technologies.”







https://www.defensenews.com/unmanne...+DFN&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone know how many of the 4 Ds have been delivered yet?


We've heard 15 a while back.. most likely a bit more by now..delivery ends in 2020..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Where did you see DZ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely. I know the prevailing sentiment is that everything should be western equipment and I used to be supportive of that rule, but Egypt is in a difficult position that wouldn't allow it to maximize its equipment's potential by sticking to only western-built aircraft, so it has to find other ways to improve and strengthen its capabilities and the only way to do that at the present and in the foreseeable future is go with the best that the Russians have and find ways to integrate them with existing equipment.
> 
> It's pretty simple at this point. No more neutered F-16s because that makes absolutely no sense. So what else is out there? The Rafale, Typhoon, Gripen or MiG-35/Su-35. There will be at least 36 Rafales (possibly 48) and we know the problem with the SCALP which looks like it will eventually be rectified by the French but then that makes one doubt the possibility of the Meteor being acquired. So now you have 150+/- F-16s with only the AIM-7 Sparrow which makes them really only relegated to ground attack. That means you need to strengthen your A2A capabilities and if there's a possibility that you won't be able to arm your 36 Rafales with the meteor, then why buy any more of them? Doesn't make sense. So you look elsewhere. The MiG-35 is an excellent solution to modernize your older fleet of patrol duty and defensive interception aircraft but they lack long range loitering capability and that's where the Su-35 comes in. A good couple of squadrons can patrol and defend the entire country with very potent BVR capabilities. And if you think about it, most of the radars and satellite equipment that Egypt is operating is Russian-built. The only sticking point is the E-2C Hawkeyes but there are plenty ways to work within that data link. And many of the F-16s will be on their way out within 10 years or less and you can't wait until then to decide how to replace them.
> 
> As far as maintenance, spare parts or training, there is no difference than if they were western aircraft because either way you'll have to train more personnel in both fields anyway because you have more aircraft, and Russian spare parts are not an issue so the only issue is that it's Russian and not US or French. So I would say that's the best way to go considering there aren't any other realistic choices.
> 
> And apparently there is also the rumor that the Orion-E UAV is in the picture as well, although I'm not sure what the attraction to this would be considering the success and capabilities of the WingLoong in the EAF. This might have something to do with the the possibility of an easier integration and linkage to Russian systems already being operated in Egypt.
> 
> According to Russian sources, Bendett said, “the two countries most likely to acquire [the Orion] are Syria and Egypt. Syria and Russia already enjoy a very close mil-to-mil relationship, while Egypt is diversifying its military imports from reliance on U.S. and occasional Chinese technologies.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/unmanne...+DFN&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com


This is the main source ..and it does not say DZ
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/625999

Here are the other sources that say DZ (but thhey are shaky!)
https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/111103
https://www.menadefense.net/algerie/lalgerie-commande-des-su35/
Algeria was negotiating for it for a long time along with the SU-34 a.k.a 32 for export, but the latter was not accepted by algeria, since it is under equipped.. Apparently this deal of 18 SU-35 is to replace the aging Mig-25 interceptors! for the Air defence command (CFDAT)..and it is not the one that the Algerian airforce is still negotiating for..See how shaky it looks.. why not the MIG-31s!?

Egypt is going to get the SU-XX..it is just a matter of time..it was annouced on the official state television a while back..
*https://goo.gl/pxZX5Z*

My first thoiught was Egypt, because of the timing with the presence of Egypt's defence minister in Russia a few days before this announcement.. after that it was the UAE and even Sudan....there are also other countries negotiating for the same fighter plane, like Venerzuella and Vietnam among others.. but this habit of not announcing the name goes mostly for Egypt and..Algeria..
*https://goo.gl/pxZX5Z*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This is the main source ..and it does not say DZ
> http://www.interfax.ru/russia/625999
> 
> Here are the other sources that say DZ (but thhey are shaky!)
> https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/111103
> https://www.menadefense.net/algerie/lalgerie-commande-des-su35/
> Algeria was negotiating for it for a long time along with the SU-34 a.k.a 32 for export, but the latter was not accepted by algeria, since it is under equipped.. Apparently this deal of 18 SU-35 is to replace the aging Mig-25 interceptors! for the Air defence command (CFDAT)..and it is not the one that the Algerian airforce is still negotiating for..See how shaky it looks.. why not the MIG-31s!?



18 aircraft is pretty good. I don't think the MiG-31 is manufactured anymore, bro. Only the available platforms that the VVS flies that they keep modernizing to carry newer weapons like that behemoth Kinzhal. 



The SC said:


> My first thoiught was Egypt, because of the timing with the presence of Egypt's defence minister in Russia a few days before this announcement.. after that it was the UAE and even Sudan....there are also other countries negotiating for the same fighter plane, like Venerzuella and Vietnam among others.. but this habit of not announcing the name goes mostly for Egypt and..Algeria..
> *https://goo.gl/pxZX5Z*



It really sucks that they have this terrible habit of being so secretive about their deals. I don't know if it's because of sanctions on Russia or because these ME buyers prefer it that way or a combination of both, it's still infuriating. But when they say "for contractual reasons," that doesn't sound too good. That usually means that the contract is not definitive and details still need to be worked out. Reminds me of that alleged Su-34 deal. Same shenanigans with that one and it never materialized.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> 18 aircraft is pretty good. I don't think the MiG-31 is manufactured anymore, bro. Only the available platforms that the VVS flies that they keep modernizing to carry newer weapons like that behemoth Kinzhal.
> 
> 
> 
> It really sucks that they have this terrible habit of being so secretive about their deals. I don't know if it's because of sanctions on Russia or because these ME buyers prefer it that way or a combination of both, it's still infuriating. But when they say "for contractual reasons," that doesn't sound too good. That usually means that the contract is not definitive and details still need to be worked out. Reminds me of that alleged Su-34 deal. Same shenanigans with that one and it never materialized.



I hope it's not Egypt, I prefer them to put more money on Rafale( if they really need to put that money in the Air Force) and limit their "Catalogue"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

HannibalBarca said:


> I hope it's not Egypt, I prefer them to put more money on Rafale( if they really need to put that money in the Air Force) and limit their "Catalogue"...



France is too cahoots with America these days. France is not Germany. Germany is totally sovereign. I think Egypt should buy more MiG-35 and replace F-16 completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> I hope it's not Egypt, I prefer them to put more money on Rafale( if they really need to put that money in the Air Force) and limit their "Catalogue"...



Yeah, me too. Rafale is an extraordinary jet no doubt about it. The problem is we need at least 60 - 80 platforms in order to have a viable defensive air to air capability since our F-16s are neutered in that respect but I don't see us being able to purchase that many from La France. Heck our MiG-35s are a better A2A threat than our F-16s but more importantly, we need to put an end to, or circumvent, any more restrictions on weapons. We are so done with that and never want to be told "_this weapon is not available to you." _And so far that has been the case with the Rafale until we ran into the SCALP problem. Now no one knows what will happen when the Meteor is available. Is the US going to ITAR it to Egypt? While Qatar is allowed to purchase a HUUUUGEAH batch of them and we won't be able to because we are bad people? We can't have that anymore and the only way around that in the current dynamics of weapon's purchases is to go with the Russians and the Su-35 is the best platform they offer ATM and it carries an exorbitant amount of ridiculously powerful weaponry, especially A2A.

I also find it fascinating that the Rafale even has a slightly larger range than the Su-35. Its service ceiling is lower but that's not as important as range and that, along with a very strong BVR threat is what we need and need in large numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah, me too. Rafale is an extraordinary jet no doubt about it. The problem is we need at least 60 - 80 platforms in order to have a viable defensive air to air capability since our F-16s are neutered in that respect but I don't see us being able to purchase that many from La France. Heck our MiG-35s are a better A2A threat than our F-16s but more importantly, we need to put an end to, or circumvent, any more restrictions on weapons. We are so done with that and never want to be told "_this weapon is not available to you." _And so far that has been the case with the Rafale until we ran into the SCALP problem. Now no one knows what will happen when the Meteor is available. Is the US going to ITAR it to Egypt? While Qatar is allowed to purchase a HUUUUGEAH batch of them and we won't be able to because we are bad people? We can't have that anymore and the only way around that in the current dynamics of weapon's purchases is to go with the Russians and the Su-35 is the best platform they offer ATM and it carries an exorbitant amount of ridiculously powerful weaponry, especially A2A.
> 
> I also find it fascinating that the Rafale even has a slightly larger range than the Su-35. Its service ceiling is lower but that's not as important as range and that, along with a very strong BVR threat is what we need and need in large numbers.



I understand the concern of restriction, but the multi"source" procurement is a myth... Such thing doesn't give you 100% access / possibility to an equal equipment from the other guy.
In case of War/Conflict , Those Sellers are not bound to "give" strategic weapons...
If per exemple EGY goes to war with X and the US say "No more weapon for you"... that doesn't mean RU gonna say "Hey boys, her some strategic weapons"...

That myth ended with the cold war, when the world was Equally shared by proportional power, nowadays RU is nothing compared to The Soviets... The Only thing Ru hope on is that the US don't go against them on "the field"... And when the US don't follow that rule...They can't do anything, aka Syria...

In the End, the best way to have what you seek in "troubled times" it to make it yourself, But as of Today, the second option is to stake them in case of...

That the main critics that I have on EGY procurement... too many sources doesn't make you safe from not having any...

The Air force is not the only branch with such problem , and Even the MIG (and then T90) procurement, I'm not for it...Not because it isn't a good fighter, but it is a pain for many reasons and could open the path for more "Different sources" procurement of other types...

And that is only of the "logistical/ideological" side... Not even speaking about the Political one...Where both dealers will keep the Fire alive and fuel their "sells"...

Anyway. The only thing I can say, is Good Luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah, me too. Rafale is an extraordinary jet no doubt about it. The problem is we need at least 60 - 80 platforms in order to have a viable defensive air to air capability since our F-16s are neutered in that respect but I don't see us being able to purchase that many from La France. Heck our MiG-35s are a better A2A threat than our F-16s but more importantly, we need to put an end to, or circumvent, any more restrictions on weapons. We are so done with that and never want to be told "_this weapon is not available to you." _And so far that has been the case with the Rafale until we ran into the SCALP problem. Now no one knows what will happen when the Meteor is available. Is the US going to ITAR it to Egypt? While Qatar is allowed to purchase a HUUUUGEAH batch of them and we won't be able to because we are bad people? We can't have that anymore and the only way around that in the current dynamics of weapon's purchases is to go with the Russians and the Su-35 is the best platform they offer ATM and it carries an exorbitant amount of ridiculously powerful weaponry, especially A2A.
> 
> I also find it fascinating that the Rafale even has a slightly larger range than the Su-35. Its service ceiling is lower but that's not as important as range and that, along with a very strong BVR threat is what we need and need in large numbers.




The way home see it is, f-16s A2A capabilities aren't that bad, if you have an AWAC they are pretty mich competent but I believe that whatsw gonna happen is, the number of f-16s will drop to 150s, more purchases of other jets will be some what slowed till we see what's the US is gonna do about these f-16s. By slowed I mean no more numbers will be bought after these Su-35s assuming that we got them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Harpcore_lover said:


> The way home see it is, f-16s A2A capabilities aren't that bad, if you have an AWAC they are pretty mich competent but I believe that whatsw gonna happen is, the number of f-16s will drop to 150s, more purchases of other jets will be some what slowed till we see what's the US is gonna do about these f-16s. By slowed I mean no more numbers will be bought after these Su-35s assuming that we got them



The way how I see it**


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> I understand the concern of restriction, but the multi"source" procurement is a myth... Such thing doesn't give you 100% access / possibility to an equal equipment from the other guy.
> In case of War/Conflict , Those Sellers are not bound to "give" strategic weapons...
> If per exemple EGY goes to war with X and the US say "No more weapon for you"... that doesn't mean RU gonna say "Hey boys, her some strategic weapons"...
> 
> That myth ended with the cold war, when the world was Equally shared by proportional power, nowadays RU is nothing compared to The Soviets... The Only thing Ru hope on is that the US don't go against them on "the field"... And when the US don't follow that rule...They can't do anything, aka Syria...



It's not even "equal from the other guy," we're talking much better equipment overall, not just weaponry. If you gave someone a choice between a brand new F-16 without any AMRAAMs or JDAMs, just short range missiles and a relatively outdated medium range missile and 1 type of laser guided bomb..... and a brand new Su-35 with R-73, R-77, even the R-27 which might rival the new R-77-V-1 and a choice between 10 different laser, TV and GPS guided bombs and 7 different anti-ship cruise missiles, not to mention twin engines, which one would the majority of people choose? I don't think there would be any hesitation. 

The cold war of the 50's - 80's might be over, and globalization has certainly brought east and west together in a much tighter way, but the defense industry is still moving in the same economical direction that it did during the CW and even more. The US and Russia are not buddy-buddy, there is still a lot of tension between the two -- maybe not on a nuclear level but --- which include serious issues with NATO, Crimea, Lithuania, the Baltics, the Northers Sea, election interference, spying, heavy sanctions put on Russia that are driving a lot of the outside deals especially defense related ones and not even mentioning the hotbed that is the Middle East and Russia's intention to re-position itself on a much heavier heel. Things have changed, yes, but they're still the same in many ways. 

If you think about it, who would've thunk that in the past 5 years Egypt would buy all these weapons from Russia that it already did? How many decades that there was nothing and then suddenly BANG. A deal to take 2 LHD's off of Russia's hands because of sanctions from the US. Attack helicopters by the 50's. MiG-35's by the 50's. Satellites, surveillance radars, S-300's, TOR/BUKs T-90s etc. This is even bigger than pre-1973. So the notion that this is a different Russia or different times is really not. It's quite the same and maybe even more if you include other economical endeavors such as the nuclear plants and other things. As a matter of fact, this is a better situation for Russia/Egypt relations because the majority of weapons purchased pre-1973 were credited and that credit was a burden on Russia that ended up needing to be partially forgiven. Now it's an economic plus because of our much better purchase power. 



HannibalBarca said:


> In the End, the best way to have what you seek in "troubled times" it to make it yourself, But as of Today, the second option is to stake them in case of...



Well, we don't have a system that allows that to happen. That's the sad truth and reality. The military doesn't outsource to smart and capable companies with abilities to develop home-grown weaponry because the system is blocked. It's stuffed with paranoia and obsessive compulsive fear of any organization outside the military family, so it prefers the purchase route and it has enhanced its purchase power to the largest and strongest that it's ever been, and it should take advantage of that to fix that restriction that has been unfairly placed on it. Thank goodness for the French who opened the door for us and wasn't influenced by the old stigma that Egypt is a bad and unstable country and a threat to Israel. They actually opened the door for us and now we need to run through that door, not just take a peek at what's inside.



Harpcore_lover said:


> The way home see it is, f-16s A2A capabilities aren't that bad, if you have an AWAC they are pretty mich competent but I believe that whatsw gonna happen is, the number of f-16s will drop to 150s, more purchases of other jets will be some what slowed till we see what's the US is gonna do about these f-16s. By slowed I mean no more numbers will be bought after these Su-35s assuming that we got them



If I was to put a number on the EAF's F-16's capabilities, I would put it at no higher than 60%. They lack quite a bit of their full potential which is a shame and a disaster. When we were getting them, there wasn't much choice at the time and it made sense. We had to accept the conditions that essentially crippled those jets. Now we don't.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> It's not even "equal from the other guy," we're talking much better equipment overall, not just weaponry. If you gave someone a choice between a brand new F-16 without any AMRAAMs or JDAMs, just short range missiles and a relatively outdated medium range missile and 1 type of laser guided bomb..... and a brand new Su-35 with R-73, R-77, even the R-27 which might rival the new R-77-V-1 and a choice between 10 different laser, TV and GPS guided bombs and 7 different anti-ship cruise missiles, not to mention twin engines, which one would the majority of people choose? I don't think there would be any hesitation.
> 
> The cold war of the 50's - 80's might be over, and globalization has certainly brought east and west together in a much tighter way, but the defense industry is still moving in the same economical direction that it did during the CW and even more. The US and Russia are not buddy-buddy, there is still a lot of tension between the two -- maybe not on a nuclear level but --- which include serious issues with NATO, Crimea, Lithuania, the Baltics, the Northers Sea, election interference, spying, heavy sanctions put on Russia that are driving a lot of the outside deals especially defense related ones and not even mentioning the hotbed that is the Middle East and Russia's intention to re-position itself on a much heavier heel. Things have changed, yes, but they're still the same in many ways.
> 
> If you think about it, who would've thunk that in the past 5 years Egypt would buy all these weapons from Russia that it already did? How many decades that there was nothing and then suddenly BANG. A deal to take 2 LHD's off of Russia's hands because of sanctions from the US. Attack helicopters by the 50's. MiG-35's by the 50's. Satellites, surveillance radars, S-300's, TOR/BUKs T-90s etc. This is even bigger than pre-1973. So the notion that this is a different Russia or different times is really not. It's quite the same and maybe even more if you include other economical endeavors such as the nuclear plants and other things. As a matter of fact, this is a better situation for Russia/Egypt relations because the majority of weapons purchased pre-1973 were credited and that credit was a burden on Russia that ended up needing to be partially forgiven. Now it's an economic plus because of our much better purchase power.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we don't have a system that allows that to happen. That's the sad truth and reality. The military doesn't outsource to smart and capable companies with abilities to develop home-grown weaponry because the system is blocked. It's stuffed with paranoia and obsessive compulsive fear of any organization outside the military family, so it prefers the purchase route and it has enhanced its purchase power to the largest and strongest that it's ever been, and it should take advantage of that to fix that restriction that has been unfairly placed on it. Thank goodness for the French who opened the door for us and wasn't influenced by the old stigma that Egypt is a bad and unstable country and a threat to Israel. They actually opened the door for us and now we need to run through that door, not just take a peek at what's inside.



The thing I'm afraid, will be EGY mistake as half a decade ago... Buying What she can, from every side. That's the only thing That I don't want to see... And making it prone to instability and Dependency in the future.

And yes, EGY unwillingness to Invest heavily on her Indigenization is a shame. There is great minds/Potential and eVen Money for it... But what can you do, only Hoping the Next Guy is better.

As for France, It's also a bit infuriating to get away from such opportunity of equipments... They are willing to sell What the US and RU won't or don't have...

The Hope That I still have is from Local Rivals, as Turkey, Maybe if TR take more place in the Region and that EGY feel even more and more threatened, Then maybe a new Ideology in Def Industry may wake up.
At least That's how it worked centuries ago... And as things are nowadays, let's say the "Mentality" didn't really change...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

Finally someone who knows what they're doing got a hand on kit. Still missing some things but a step in the right direction none the less. 

Double tube HMNVGs. PEQ/Laser light modules, rear mounted battery/counterweight, ear def/coms with high cut helmet, and low profile plate carriers. 

Long way to go but on step closer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Taiwan's F-16V Viper has started tests.. the upgrade is around $30-40 million/aircraft..but then that is the price of a brand new Mig-35!!! 1 half price of a Rafale, so 100 F-16 upgrade is equal to about 50 new Rafales or 70 SU-35 !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HannibalBarca

The SC said:


> Taiwan's F-16V Viper has started tests.. the upgrade is around $30-40 million/aircraft..but then that is the price of a brand new Mig-35!!! 1 half price of a Rafale, so 100 F-16 upgrade is equal to about 50 new Rafales or 70 SU-35 !!!!!



1 Rafale full of AAM can take down Half a Dozen+ of Migs... Therefore Numbers are not that important...
70 Migs are out of Biz against 14-18 Rafales...

Same for F-16... With the AESA upgrade and AAM... 1 F-16 can play with few Migs easily...

"See me First... Die first..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Taiwan's F-16V Viper has started tests.. the upgrade is around $30-40 million/aircraft..but then that is the price of a brand new Mig-35!!! 1 half price of a Rafale, so 100 F-16 upgrade is equal to about 50 new Rafales or 70 SU-35 !!!!!



Amazing. You couldn't pay me to take that deal, even for free! #1, the only airframes that would be worthy of this upgrade would be the 23 block 52s and the 42 or so block 40's that were delivered around 1999/2000 and on. That's about 65 airframes. Let's say somehow the US agrees to the full upgrade (which would NEVER be the case but let's play along for the sake of discussion) which would HAVE TO INCLUDE the big-ticket items such as:

1) AESA radar

2) Advanced glass cockpit and the entire avionics package upgrade which includes the:
a) multi-function color display and that new center pedestal
b) helmet-mounted cueing system (which BTW is worth bupkis without the AIM-9X but we'll get to that later)
c) high-volume & high-speed data bus.

3) With that new, programmable displays generator they're offering in this package is the new, Link-16 theatre data link which automatically comes with IFF identification friend or foe (which means all the sensors on the nose of the aircraft) as well as HF/UHF/VHF radio communications. So the IFF is the complete system where each aircraft actually has interrogators that can interrogate others to receive an IFF signal, not the fly-by-night system that they currently have. So that's a major part of that upgrade that would be A MUST since they would work with all the Rafales.

4) The new mission computer which enhances not only the weapons systems, but target designation but especially electronic warfare capabilities.

5) GPS upgrade would also be a must which comes with that fancy automated ground collision avoidance system that saves the pilot when he passes out that you and I were talking about a few months or a year ago, remember that, bro? So that's part of that and it is necessary to make it worthy.

6) WEAPONS! Yaaay! lol. I'm going to skip any A2G weapons for now to make this as short as possible but JDAM kits would be something I would super insist on for $40 million I can tell you that for sure! So the package supposedly comes with all the mentioned stuff PLUS the following that we don't have or can be adapted to fire certain missiles that are in the offered package which has a VERY INTERESTING item in it that I will highlight:
a) Magic II and ASRAAM short-range AAMs
b) Sky Flash and AIM-120 medium-range AAMs LOLOL.
c) The high off-bore-sight, infrared AAMs such as AIM-9X
d) AIM-132 ASRAAM 
e) Here's the funny one but look how smart the Israelis are to find a way to profit out of this collaboration with the US.....the* Python IV* LOLOL.
f) I guess they're also offering an IRST package and I would actually insist on for $40 million. It comes standard on the Su-35 and MiG-35 which the latter costs more or less the same as the entire upgrade, like you said! lol

The US will never offer this as a free package to Egypt through the military aid, we know that for sure. So let's even go as far as assuming the EAF would pay the $2.5/3 billion it would cost to upgrade all those 65 F-16s, they would never agree to supply the AMRAAMs, the infrared short range off bore AIM-9X or the AIM-132 ASRAAM or any JDAM kits. So we have to come to terms with the fact that the F-16 in the EAF is not only incapable of its full potential, it never will be, hence it's a dying platform in the EAF that will need to be relegated strictly to point defense and attack role. And if 36 Rafales is going to be the limit that the French can and will supply (let's even say they agree to the 48), that will be the extent of it. They have too many orders to fill which include India's 36 (possibly 72) and Qatar's 36. This situation essentially dictates the EAF's next move. It's clear as day.



HannibalBarca said:


> The thing I'm afraid, will be EGY mistake as half a decade ago... Buying What she can, from every side. That's the only thing That I don't want to see... And making it prone to instability and Dependency in the future.



What mistake are you referring to? Remind me please because I don't buy into that whole notion of "making the same mistakes as the past." That's not the case at all. The mistake of the past was to keep getting watered-down versions of the F-16 and never moving to another supplier. Even though we had no choice for a long time, it was the mistake. All the Mirages including the 20 2Ks and all the VIs were purchased before the F-16s started coming. The MiG-21s were in stock pre-1973. The F-4 Phantoms were a disaster. The F-7's were absolutely necessary as it's specifically designed as an Air Guard platform and was used in that capacity. All it did was patrol coastal grounds and was close to the MiG-21F/13 that Egypt had plenty of during the Soviet era, except they were Chinese. So where was this mistake of the past? There was none. It was a situation that Egypt was forced into which is exactly what is happening ATM except the platforms they've decided to get are better options than back in the day, such as the Rafale and the MiG-35.



HannibalBarca said:


> The Hope That I still have is from Local Rivals, as Turkey, Maybe if TR take more place in the Region and that EGY feel even more and more threatened, Then maybe a new Ideology in Def Industry may wake up.
> At least That's how it worked centuries ago... And as things are nowadays, let's say the "Mentality" didn't really change...



And there in lies the elephant in the room, Turkey. That's the perfect example because all the regulars keep thinking war with Israel is a matter of time but guess what? Ain't gonna happen, ever. Next war will be with a regional rival such as Turkey. And before any of the Turkish members read this and decide to post entire pages of the Turkish inventory here, don't bother. We're not advocating a war but we are looking at it as a potential, even if a rare one. So in that case, how does the EAF respond to that inventory with neutered F-16s and 36 Rafales and 50 MiG-35? It's way below what is needed to be able to fight a worthy fight. That's were the Su-35 in very decent numbers comes in really handy since not only is it a potent fighter with great weapons, it's a platform the Turks aren't familiar with. This is also the other side of the diversification that we see as a positive and not a mistake.

India is a perfect example of this and it works very well for them. Don't buy that propaganda that they have way too many different systems and that it's a disaster. I think it's absolutely necessary and should be the same way the EAF should go.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

Gomig-21 said:


> And there in lies the elephant in the room, Turkey. That's the perfect example because all the regulars keep thinking war with Israel is a matter of time but guess what? Ain't gonna happen, ever. Next war will be with a regional rival such as Turkey. And before any of the Turkish members read this and decide to post entire pages of the Turkish inventory here, don't bother. We're not advocating a war but we are looking at it as a potential, even if a rare one. So in that case, how does the EAF respond to that inventory with neutered F-16s and 36 Rafales and 50 MiG-35? It's way below what is needed to be able to fight a worthy fight. That's were the Su-35 in very decent numbers comes in really handy since not only is it a potent fighter with great weapons, it's a platform the Turks aren't familiar with




We are also not advocating a war , but we are looking at it as a potential too led by SISI .. ( The Eastern Mediterranean's New Great Game Over Natural Gas )


Egypt buys sophisticated weapons , for Israel ? of course NO

-- 36 Rafale Fighter Jets
-- 50 MIG-29M2 Fighter Jets
-- 50 KA-52 Attack Helicopters
-- S300VM Air Defense System
-- 2 MISTRAL class LHD 
-- 4 GOWIND class Corvettes
-- FREMM Frigate
-- 4 Type209 class Submarines




on the other hand Turkey looks set to have one of the most capable Military in the World until 2023

Turkish Airforce 163 CCIP modernized F-16C/D and 29 F-16C/D block50+ armed with AIM-120C7 and AIM-9x sidewinder air to air missiles + 16 Frigates of Turkish Navy easly can match with Egyptian F-16s and MIG-29s 
in the Mediterranean Sea

for 36 Egyptian Rafales , Turkey will have S400 Air Defense System by 2019 also domestic production HISAR low-medium-high altitude Air Defense Systems by 2020-2021 and 2025 and KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System is in service

also Turkey is a global partner of F35 program and Turkey plans to buy 100 F-35A stealth Fighter Jets 
( 30 F-35A until 2023 )

87 TAI T-129 Attack Helicopters for the Turkish Armed Forces until 2022
150+ Bayraktar TB2 , ANKA and AKINCI UCAVs until 2023

and 4 of Boeing E-7T AEWC , 4 of stand off jammer Aircrafts , state of the art Jamming Pods and 600+ km EIRS early warning AESA Radar System ( domestic capabilities and new technologies are rapidly changing the face of Turkish Air Force ) 



280 km KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile and 300 km SOM air launched Cruise Missile are in service
1000+ km BORA Ballistic Missile , 800 km SOM-ER air launched Cruise Missile are on the way
also Turkey develops 800 km GEZGIN-D naval cruise Missile .... 
also Turkish Airforce has 150km AGM/88 HARM and 280km AGM/84 SLAM-ER Missiles
and to arm all Aegean and Mediterranean coasts with 200+ km land based ATMACA anti ship Missiles to burn enemy Navies
( great missile attack deterrence is the best defense against Greece , Egypt and Israel )



and new weapons to Turkish Navy

-- 4 ADA class stealth Corvettes 
-- 4 MILGEM stealth Frigates between 2021 and 2024 .. ( 64 x SAM and 16 x anti ship missiles )
-- 6 Type 214TN class Submarines between 2021 and 2025
-- 1 TCG ANADOLU LHD by 2021 

and 8 OHP class and 4 MEKO-200 Frigates , 8 Type 209 class Submarines will remain in service


and Turkish economy is bigger than Greek+Egyptian+Israeli economies combined



one on one Egypt never can match with Turkey and if Egyptians are not stupid Egypt should be friend to Turkey , not enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Human One

The SC said:


> Here's the scenario: After suiting up with diving knives and silenced assault rifles, a team of three Navy SEALs on a submarine prepare to head to shore for a sneak attack. They put on their scuba gear and climb into a vessel that shaped like a torpedo and not much bigger than a shower. Powered by a single rear propeller, it deploys from the host submarine. After hours of slow, calculated movement through water too shallow for any submarine, radar indicates the SEALs have reached shore. Still underwater, they slide back the top canopy of their vessel and swim the last stretch to the beach under cover of night.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2014/08/navy-seal-submarine/https://www.wired.com/2014/08/navy-seal-submarine/



Thanks. Does the Egyptian Navy have many submarines that can support these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

MMM-E said:


> on the other hand Turkey looks set to have one of the most capable Military in the World until 2023
> 
> Turkish Airforce 163 CCIP modernized F-16C/D and 29 F-16C/D block50+ armed with AIM-120C7 and AIM-9x sidewinder air to air missiles + 16 Frigates of Turkish Navy easly can match with Egyptian F-16s and MIG-29s
> in the Mediterranean Sea
> 
> for 36 Egyptian Rafales , Turkey will have S400 Air Defense System by 2019 also domestic production HISAR low-medium-high altitude Air Defense Systems by 2020-2021 and 2025 and KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System is in service
> 
> also Turkey is a global partner of F35 program and Turkey plans to buy 100 F-35A stealth Fighter Jets
> ( 30 F-35A until 2023 )
> 
> 87 TAI T-129 Attack Helicopters for the Turkish Armed Forces until 2022
> 150+ Bayraktar TB2 , ANKA and AKINCI UCAVs until 2023
> 
> and 4 of Boeing E-7T AEWC , 4 of stand off jammer Aircrafts , state of the art Jamming Pods and 600+ km EIRS early warning AESA Radar System ( domestic capabilities and new technologies are rapidly changing the face of Turkish Air Force )
> 
> 
> 
> 280 km KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile and 300 km SOM air launched Cruise Missile are in service
> 1000+ km BORA Ballistic Missile , 800 km SOM-ER air launched Cruise Missile are on the way
> also Turkey develops 800 km GEZGIN-D naval cruise Missile ....
> also Turkish Airforce has 150km AGM/88 HARM and 280km AGM/84 SLAM-ER Missiles
> and to arm all Aegean and Mediterranean coasts with 200+ km land based ATMACA anti ship Missiles to burn enemy Navies
> ( great missile attack deterrence is the best defense against Greece , Egypt and Israel )
> 
> 
> 
> and new weapons to Turkish Navy
> 
> -- 4 ADA class stealth Corvettes
> -- 4 MILGEM stealth Frigates between 2021 and 2024 .. ( 64 x SAM and 16 x anti ship missiles )
> -- 6 Type 214TN class Submarines between 2021 and 2025
> -- 1 TCG ANADOLU LHD by 2021
> 
> and 8 OHP class and 4 MEKO-200 Frigates , 8 Type 209 class Submarines will remain in service
> 
> 
> and Turkish economy is bigger than Greek+Egyptian+Israeli economies combined
> 
> 
> 
> one on one Egypt never can match with Turkey and if Egyptians are not stupid Egypt should be friend to Turkey , not enemy



Egypt's main enemy is Israel, Turkey's friends

At the regional level Turkey Iran Ethiopia is a potential enemies

Military Force Standards Turks try to confuse future dreams with their weakness and stay away from reality

Turkey does not have an F-35 and it does not have an S-400. Therefore, they can not be placed in comparisons of weapons that will not exist in the future.
Egypt have
300 R-77 missiles For 46 MIG-29M
They ignore the 425 MICA on the Mirage 2000 and the Rafale
The same we have R-73 / 74M missiles, NO. 300 missiles on MiG planes, from which about 30 aircraft have been delivered so far
The same thing Egypt has HARM & HARPOON missiles on F-16 
It owns the Exocet missiles on the Mirage 2000 and the Rafale
Scalp and Armat

And for MiG-29
Egypt owns and has KH-31 & KH-35 & KH-38 missiles

The Turkish F-35 has been blocked and will not be received by Turkey until after the fall of the Turkish regime
50 small attack Helicopter T-129 Failed to the first operations in Syria 

can not be compared with 43 AH-64 & 50 Ka-52, which can not be compared with Turkish Toy

Dream depend on ADA class stealth Corvettes I Ships
Things are futuristic and not reality
TYPE-214TN submarines have not entered service and are not manufactured for any dreams you speak contract from 2008 

Germany's for SOM missiles stopped the supply of engines
Egypt has a ballistic missile program that is much larger than the others. It manufactures DF-15A / B / C and currently has 500 Scud under replacement with Iskandar or M20 Chinese rockets with local production licenses

Egypt has contracted to manufacture 216 WS-2D platforms with 40 ready-made purchases
I mean, there is a big difference between Egyptian ballistic missile program and Turkish missile industry
Egypt is defending its sovereignty in the Mediterranean and is capable of destroying half of the Turkish navy fleet in 48 hours
212 F-16, 36 Mirage 2000, 14 Raval, 35 M-29. Let's talk about what is being delivered from the rest of the contracts already supplied, not compared to the Turkish fleet, which is decreasing after the exit of F-4 and also the lack of pilots for Turkey
Turkey has 4 early warning aircraft Egypt has 9 early warning aircraft E-2C Plus 
A complex radar network and a heavy air defense system 
Turkey does not have in reality 

The SOM-ER and GEZGIN-D missiles are still the dreams 

Turkey's economy is already collapsing, Turkey's economic future is black Lira every day collapses and Turkey's debt over the course of several months should be paid 179 billion dollars Investment evades Turkey, Turkey and what dreams you speak

Turkey to tell the military fact does not have the ability to face Egypt on the the Mediterranean Sea Turkey has no control over its territorial waters and that approached the Egyptian economic waters will be driven by the Egyptian navy and air without mercy

Every 60 years Turkey has to go out of the Middle East. It is the one who foments hostility with Egypt and we are well prepared for Turkey while Turkey is militarily and economically collapsing and the power of Turkey is the truth in its propaganda only, while its army is broken after being humiliated and psychologically destroyed. Turkey must fear Egypt and not try to antagonize Egypt. Do not crush Egypt and let you dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Human One said:


> Thanks. Does the Egyptian Navy have many submarines that can support these?


Apparently..yes
They operate from submarines only..



Gomig-21 said:


> Amazing. You couldn't pay me to take that deal, even for free! #1, the only airframes that would be worthy of this upgrade would be the 23 block 52s and the 42 or so block 40's that were delivered around 1999/2000 and on. That's about 65 airframes. Let's say somehow the US agrees to the full upgrade (which would NEVER be the case but let's play along for the sake of discussion) which would HAVE TO INCLUDE the big-ticket items such as:
> 
> 1) AESA radar
> 
> 2) Advanced glass cockpit and the entire avionics package upgrade which includes the:
> a) multi-function color display and that new center pedestal
> b) helmet-mounted cueing system (which BTW is worth bupkis without the AIM-9X but we'll get to that later)
> c) high-volume & high-speed data bus.
> 
> 3) With that new, programmable displays generator they're offering in this package is the new, Link-16 theatre data link which automatically comes with IFF identification friend or foe (which means all the sensors on the nose of the aircraft) as well as HF/UHF/VHF radio communications. So the IFF is the complete system where each aircraft actually has interrogators that can interrogate others to receive an IFF signal, not the fly-by-night system that they currently have. So that's a major part of that upgrade that would be A MUST since they would work with all the Rafales.
> 
> 4) The new mission computer which enhances not only the weapons systems, but target designation but especially electronic warfare capabilities.
> 
> 5) GPS upgrade would also be a must which comes with that fancy automated ground collision avoidance system that saves the pilot when he passes out that you and I were talking about a few months or a year ago, remember that, bro? So that's part of that and it is necessary to make it worthy.
> 
> 6) WEAPONS! Yaaay! lol. I'm going to skip any A2G weapons for now to make this as short as possible but JDAM kits would be something I would super insist on for $40 million I can tell you that for sure! So the package supposedly comes with all the mentioned stuff PLUS the following that we don't have or can be adapted to fire certain missiles that are in the offered package which has a VERY INTERESTING item in it that I will highlight:
> a) Magic II and ASRAAM short-range AAMs
> b) Sky Flash and AIM-120 medium-range AAMs LOLOL.
> c) The high off-bore-sight, infrared AAMs such as AIM-9X
> d) AIM-132 ASRAAM
> e) Here's the funny one but look how smart the Israelis are to find a way to profit out of this collaboration with the US.....the* Python IV* LOLOL.
> f) I guess they're also offering an IRST package and I would actually insist on for $40 million. It comes standard on the Su-35 and MiG-35 which the latter costs more or less the same as the entire upgrade, like you said! lol
> 
> The US will never offer this as a free package to Egypt through the military aid, we know that for sure. So let's even go as far as assuming the EAF would pay the $2.5/3 billion it would cost to upgrade all those 65 F-16s, they would never agree to supply the AMRAAMs, the infrared short range off bore AIM-9X or the AIM-132 ASRAAM or any JDAM kits. So we have to come to terms with the fact that the F-16 in the EAF is not only incapable of its full potential, it never will be, hence it's a dying platform in the EAF that will need to be relegated strictly to point defense and attack role. And if 36 Rafales is going to be the limit that the French can and will supply (let's even say they agree to the 48), that will be the extent of it. They have too many orders to fill which include India's 36 (possibly 72) and Qatar's 36. This situation essentially dictates the EAF's next move. It's clear as day.
> 
> 
> 
> What mistake are you referring to? Remind me please because I don't buy into that whole notion of "making the same mistakes as the past." That's not the case at all. The mistake of the past was to keep getting watered-down versions of the F-16 and never moving to another supplier. Even though we had no choice for a long time, it was the mistake. All the Mirages including the 20 2Ks and all the VIs were purchased before the F-16s started coming. The MiG-21s were in stock pre-1973. The F-4 Phantoms were a disaster. The F-7's were absolutely necessary as it's specifically designed as an Air Guard platform and was used in that capacity. All it did was patrol coastal grounds and was close to the MiG-21F/13 that Egypt had plenty of during the Soviet era, except they were Chinese. So where was this mistake of the past? There was none. It was a situation that Egypt was forced into which is exactly what is happening ATM except the platforms they've decided to get are better options than back in the day, such as the Rafale and the MiG-35.
> 
> 
> 
> And there in lies the elephant in the room, Turkey. That's the perfect example because all the regulars keep thinking war with Israel is a matter of time but guess what? Ain't gonna happen, ever. Next war will be with a regional rival such as Turkey. And before any of the Turkish members read this and decide to post entire pages of the Turkish inventory here, don't bother. We're not advocating a war but we are looking at it as a potential, even if a rare one. So in that case, how does the EAF respond to that inventory with neutered F-16s and 36 Rafales and 50 MiG-35? It's way below what is needed to be able to fight a worthy fight. That's were the Su-35 in very decent numbers comes in really handy since not only is it a potent fighter with great weapons, it's a platform the Turks aren't familiar with. This is also the other side of the diversification that we see as a positive and not a mistake.
> 
> India is a perfect example of this and it works very well for them. Don't buy that propaganda that they have way too many different systems and that it's a disaster. I think it's absolutely necessary and should be the same way the EAF should go.


In brief: an upgrade of 100 F-16s is equal to buying 100 Mig-35, only the latter has no strings attached and comes with the full weapons suites.. or let's say 65 SU-35 fully loaded..thanks god, the alternatives are very potent..
PS: Bro, it is not me who talked about past mistakes..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> Egypt's main enemy is Israel, Turkey's friends
> 
> At the regional level Turkey Iran Ethiopia is a potential enemies
> 
> Military Force Standards Turks try to confuse future dreams with their weakness and stay away from reality
> 
> Turkey does not have an F-35 and it does not have an S-400. Therefore, they can not be placed in comparisons of weapons that will not exist in the future.
> Egypt have
> 300 R-77 missiles For 46 MIG-29M
> They ignore the 425 MICA on the Mirage 2000 and the Rafale
> The same we have R-73 / 74M missiles, NO. 300 missiles on MiG planes, from which about 30 aircraft have been delivered so far
> The same thing Egypt has HARM & HARPOON missiles on F-16
> It owns the Exocet missiles on the Mirage 2000 and the Rafale
> Scalp and Armat
> 
> And for MiG-29
> Egypt owns and has KH-31 & KH-35 & KH-38 missiles
> 
> The Turkish F-35 has been blocked and will not be received by Turkey until after the fall of the Turkish regime
> 50 small attack Helicopter T-129 Failed to the first operations in Syria
> 
> can not be compared with 43 AH-64 & 50 Ka-52, which can not be compared with Turkish Toy
> 
> Dream depend on ADA class stealth Corvettes I Ships
> Things are futuristic and not reality
> TYPE-214TN submarines have not entered service and are not manufactured for any dreams you speak contract from 2008
> 
> Germany's for SOM missiles stopped the supply of engines
> Egypt has a ballistic missile program that is much larger than the others. It manufactures DF-15A / B / C and currently has 500 Scud under replacement with Iskandar or M20 Chinese rockets with local production licenses
> 
> Egypt has contracted to manufacture 216 WS-2D platforms with 40 ready-made purchases
> I mean, there is a big difference between Egyptian ballistic missile program and Turkish missile industry
> Egypt is defending its sovereignty in the Mediterranean and is capable of destroying half of the Turkish navy fleet in 48 hours
> 212 F-16, 36 Mirage 2000, 14 Raval, 35 M-29. Let's talk about what is being delivered from the rest of the contracts already supplied, not compared to the Turkish fleet, which is decreasing after the exit of F-4 and also the lack of pilots for Turkey
> Turkey has 4 early warning aircraft Egypt has 9 early warning aircraft E-2C Plus
> A complex radar network and a heavy air defense system
> Turkey does not have in reality
> 
> The SOM-ER and GEZGIN-D missiles are still the dreams
> 
> Turkey's economy is already collapsing, Turkey's economic future is black Lira every day collapses and Turkey's debt over the course of several months should be paid 179 billion dollars Investment evades Turkey, Turkey and what dreams you speak
> 
> Turkey to tell the military fact does not have the ability to face Egypt on the the Mediterranean Sea Turkey has no control over its territorial waters and that approached the Egyptian economic waters will be driven by the Egyptian navy and air without mercy
> 
> Every 60 years Turkey has to go out of the Middle East. It is the one who foments hostility with Egypt and we are well prepared for Turkey while Turkey is militarily and economically collapsing and the power of Turkey is the truth in its propaganda only, while its army is broken after being humiliated and psychologically destroyed. Turkey must fear Egypt and not try to antagonize Egypt. Do not crush Egypt and let you dreams






Verry funny , daydreamer boy is talking about dreams , only read and learn about your dreams 


Egypt can not develop even Anti Tank Missile , so weak and dependent on the US,Russia and France
and a few American-Russian-French weapons can not save you in a war against Turkey and Israel who develops its own weapons ( in one night all Egyptian fleet will be destroyed , no time even to take off as like 1967 )


Turkey develops over 600 military projects to become real military power , The local share in the Turkey's defense industries has risen to 70% from 18% over the past 15 years

President ERDOGAN aims to turn Turkey into major defense industry power in 2023

4 Turkish defence companies made it to the 2018 global top 100 list based on defence product revenue
Turkey is the only Muslim majority country with companies represented on the list
its not dream , its reality
http://people.defensenews.com/top-100/


on the other hand Egypt and S.Arabia can not develop even Anti Tank Missile ( only to buy , to buy and to buy )


and Turkey's defense industry showed muscles in Afrin operation

-- KORAL land-based Radar Electronic Warfare System is observed firstly being used in this mission
-- The smart HGK Bombs and precision guidance kits
-- T122/TRG122/T300/TRG300 multi barrel rocket Launchers
-- T-155 Firtina (Storm) Howitzers
-- T-129 Attack Helicopters ( Laser guided CIRIT missiles )
-- Mortar radar system SERHAT
-- Bayraktar TB2 tactical UCAV ( smart ammunition system MAM-L is loaded onto these drones )


establishing an independent national defense requires a strong national defense industry



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




sami_1 said:


> Turkey does not have an F-35 and it does not have an S-400. Therefore, they can not be placed in comparisons of weapons that will not exist in the future




Turkey will have game changer S400 air defense system by 2019 
that means S400 would turn Egyptian MIG-29s and Rafales to burned bird from 250 km away somewhere over the mediterranean sea 








also Turkey develops its own HISAR low-medium-high altitude Air Defense Family ,,,its not dream , its reality

HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System will be in service by 2020
HISAR-O medium altitude Air Defense System will be in service by 2021
















600+ km Aselsan EIRS, is a new generation S-Band radar developed for long range early warning, with its AESA and digital beamforming antenna architecture. EIRS has the ability to detect and track air breathing targets, ballistic missiles, anti-radiation missiles and stealth/low RCS targets from very long ranges







Egypt can not develop even AESA Radars , 


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



sami_1 said:


> Egypt have
> 300 R-77 missiles For 46 MIG-29M
> They ignore the 425 MICA on the Mirage 2000 and the Rafale
> The same we have R-73 / 74M missiles, NO. 300 missiles on MiG planes, from which about 30 aircraft have been delivered so far




Turkish Airforce has 163 CCIP modernized F-16C/D and 29 F-16C/D block50+

SPEWS II self-protection electronic warfare suite







Turkish F-16 pilots use JHMCS helmet displays targeting information on the helmet visor to allow pilots to lock-on and attack air-to-air (JHMCS+AIM-9X) ....... the systems gives flight crew members the ability to rapidly acquire and designate a target simply by looking at it







*Turkish Airforce Air to Air Missiles*
-- 300+ AIM-120 AMRAAM
-- 145 AIM-120C7
-- 127 AIM-9x sidewinder
-- 500 AIM-9M sidewinder

and 1700 AIM-9L/S/P sidewinder air to air missiles



also Turkey develops its own air to air missiles ( what about Egypt ? nothing )

-- 65 km BOZDOGAN ( solid-state RF seeker, with advanced counter-measure capability and datalink update )
-- 30 km GOKDOGAN ( a high resolution dual colour imaging infra-red seeker, with a comprehensive off-boresight capability, along with advanced counter-measures ) ......its not dream , its reality







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,




sami_1 said:


> The same thing Egypt has HARM & HARPOON missiles on F-16
> It owns the Exocet missiles on the Mirage 2000 and the Rafale
> Scalp and Armat




Egypt can not develop its own Cruise and Anti ship Missiles

and Egypt has no SCALP Cruise Missile , the US blocks Frace to sell Scalp missile to Egypt , because of American parts in SCALP missile 



Turkish Airforce has 95 AGM-88 HARM ( 150 km ) and 50 AGM/88 SLAM-ER ( 280 km ) Missiles 

also Turkey has developed its own SOM air launched Cruise Missile ( in service since 2012 )
SOM Cruise Missile is one of the best Cruise Missile in the world

-- precision strike capability against both land or sea targets
-- network enabled capability ( only a few country in the world )
-- Stealthy and precise
-- Terrain hugging and Sea skimming
-- Imaging Infrared Seeker
-- INS / GPS
-- Terrain Referenced Navigation
-- Image Based Navigation
-- Automatic Target Recognition
-- mach 0,94 speed
-- 300 km range with French TRI40 engine ( but 800km range with indigenous engine )







also Turkey has developed 220+km ATMACA network enabled anti ship missile
to arm all Aegean and Mediterranean coasts with land based ATMACA anti ship Missiles to burn enemy Navies








SOM and ATMACA Missiles are so superior to American HARPOON and French EXOCET Missiles ,, its not dream , its reality





sami_1 said:


> Germany's for SOM missiles stopped the supply of engines



SOM has French engine , not German ,,,, and dont worry Turkey has developed its own KTJ-3200 The Turbojet Engine for SOM and ATMACA Missiles .. its not dream , its reality








,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



sami_1 said:


> 50 small attack Helicopter T-129 Failed to the first operations in Syria
> 
> can not be compared with 43 AH-64 & 50 Ka-52, which can not be compared with Turkish Toy




Egypt has no technology to develop even weapons for Attack Helicopters 
Afghans destroyed over 300 Russian Helicopters in Afghanistan

and total of 87 TAI T-129 Attack Helicopters will be produced for Turkish Army , Navy and Gendarme
and TAI T-129 Attack Helicopters kicked terrorists everywhere ( light and fast , high agility and equipped with latest technology systems and weapons ) 

btw Pakistan buys 30 TAI T-129 Attack Helicopters for $1,5 billion from Turkey



also Turkey develops ATAK-2 heavy Attack Helicopter ( almost 100% Turkish technology )





-- Software , source codes
-- Mission computer
-- Electronic and avionic systems
-- HEWS Helicopter electronic warfare system
-- rotor , transmission and pal technologies
-- 12 km MILDAR fire control radar superior to 8km American LONGBOW radar
-- Air to Air Missile
-- 8 km CIRIT 70mm laser guided rocket
-- 8 km MIZRAK anti tank Missile

and of course TEI TS1400 Turboshaft gas turbine engine ( only a few countries in the World ) ,,, its not dream its reality













,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



sami_1 said:


> Egypt has a ballistic missile program that is much larger than the others. It manufactures DF-15A / B / C and currently has 500 Scud under replacement with Iskandar or M20 Chinese rockets with local production licenses



DF-15A / B / C ? in your dreams ?

Egypt domestic production only old SCUD Missiles ,, and Iskandar or M20 can not reach to Turkey from Egypt


on the other hand 280 km KHAN Tactical Ballistic Missile is in service to hit Athens/Greece







and Turkey develops advanced Bora-2 long-range missile to hit Cairo

https://www.janes.com/article/79644/turkey-develops-advanced-bora-2-long-range-missile



also Nurettin Canikli said that new cruise missile developed, will reach a range of 800km
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-range-of-turkish-cruise-missile-revealed-800km.562300/







,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



sami_1 said:


> Dream depend on ADA class stealth Corvettes I Ships
> Things are futuristic and not reality
> TYPE-214TN submarines have not entered service and are not manufactured for any dreams you speak contract from 2008




Turkey has its own naval industry , Egypt can not develop even Corvette

are you joke or what ? ADA class stealth Corvette is in service since 2012 ( 2 in service and more 2 will be in
even Pakistan buys 4 ADA Corvettes from Turkey





and MILGEM-I class stealth Frigate is under construction ( will be in service by 2021 )

and now 3 Type214TN class AIP Submarines are under construction in Turkey ( total of 6 between 2021 and 2025 )

what about Egypt ? nothing






sami_1 said:


> Egypt is defending its sovereignty in the Mediterranean and is capable of destroying half of the Turkish navy fleet in 48 hours



only in your dreams ,, keep dreaming dream is free


Turkish Navy is in action in the Mediterranean Sea to defend its sovereignty
by 2018 Turkish Navy has 16 Frigates , 2 ADA class stealth Corvettes and 12 Submarines ( the strongest navy in the region ) 

even I am not talking about game changer new weapons between 2019 and 2021 to dominate eastern Mediterranean Sea 

-- 250 km S400 Air Defense System
-- 220+ km ATMACA anti ship Missile
-- more 2 ADA class stealth Corvettes
-- MILGEM-I class stealth Frigate
-- Type 214TN class AIP Submarine
-- TCG ANADOLU amphibious assault Ship
-- F35A stealth Fighter Jet armed with SOM-J cruise missile ( anti ship / land attack )
-- AKINCI UCAV ( SATCOM,AESA Radar,1,5 ton payload for SOM-J cruise missile



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> Turkey has 4 early warning aircraft Egypt has 9 early warning aircraft E-2C Plus
> A complex radar network and a heavy air defense system
> Turkey does not have in reality



very funny Egypt has old technology , Egypt does not have in reality


1 -) superior Boeing E7-T to E-2C Hawkeye from 1986 ( they were converted to Hawkeye 2000 standard more than a decade ago and fitted with APS-145 radar )

4 Boeing E7-T are in service since 2014 with its high-technology the MESA radar is the latest generation airborne surveillance radar system range of 600+ km tracking 180 targets 
also radar antenna array is doubled as an ELINT array with 850 km at 9000 m altitude






2 -) Turkish technology stand off Jammer Project to paralyze air defense systems from 400 km away ( only Israel and Turkey in the region )








3 -) Turkish Aselsan MEHPOD Jamming Pod ( only Israel and Turkey in the region )







4 -) Turkish Aselsan KORAL Radar Electronic Warfare System to jam and deceive hostile radars ( only Turkey in the region )







5 -) Turkey has developed 450 km CAFRAD naval Radar and 600+ km EIRS early warning AESA Radar 








6 -) Turkey will have game changer S400 air defense system by 2019
that means S400 would turn Egyptian MIG-29s and Rafales to burned bird from 250 km away somewhere over the mediterranean sea 






and I am saying again still Turkish economy is bigger than Egyptian + Greek + $250 billion combined

Egypt + Greece to tell the military fact dont not have the ability to face Turkey on the the Mediterranean and Aegean Sea

Turkey control over its territorial waters and that approached the Turkish/N.Cyprus economic waters will be driven by the Turkish navy and air without mercy

Turkish Navy is everywhere , but we dont see Egyptian and Greek Navies and and let you dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Could a moderator please intervene before the thread gets derailed?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

It would be better to stay on topic and stop comparison fest immediately. Any further derailing will be dealt under violation without any reminder.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MMM-E

The Eagle said:


> It would be better to stay on topic and stop comparison fest immediately. Any further derailing will be dealt under violation without any reminder.
> 
> Regards,



ok thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Thanks @The Eagle 

Now that we're back on topic, a nice picture of Egyptian-made Sinai-23 mobile air defence system. Consisting of twin 23mm autocannons, and Egyptian Saqr Eye heat seeking missiles. All mounted on a repurposed M113 Chassis.






Egyptian Stealth Corvette "Port Said" undergoing final launch preps after completion of construction at Alexandria shipyard. Right in front of it is the building site for the future corvette "Marsa Matrouh".

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frogman

The SC said:


> Apparently..yes
> They operate from submarines only..



No. The Egyptian Romeo is far too small to accommodate a dry dock shelter for a Seal Delivery Vehicle. Only a couple of countries have that capability. 

But the Egyptian Romeo is modified with a Special Forces pay load bay (likely carrying a Diver Propulsion Vehicle) and dock for a inflatable boat. 

Seal Delivery Vehicles can be used in tandem with Launch and Recovery Rafts or towed by larger vessels. Most likely how they're being used by Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crocodile



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> In brief: an upgrade of 100 F-16s is equal to buying 100 Mig-35, only the latter has no strings attached and comes with the full weapons suites.. or let's say 65 SU-35 fully loaded..thanks god, the alternatives are very potent..
> PS: Bro, it is not me who talked about past mistakes..



I wasn't referring to you, ma bro. I was replying to @HannibalBarca who said that. I know you don't buy into that notion as well. We are definitely in agreement on that. 



Crocodile said:


> Could a moderator please intervene before the thread gets derailed?



You noticed how I saw that coming in my commentary, right? lol. I even warned against doing it and it still happened LOL! Mesh momken.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> u noticed how I saw that coming in my commentary, right? lol. I even warned against doing it and it still happened LOL! Mesh momken.



That's why I never engage the sultan's harem. Before you know it, we'll have the entire haramlik defecating on this thread, the mud slinging will go on for pages if we let them. That's why I saw fit to call up the mods to keep things civilized here.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Interesting article regarding the Gowinds/Meko.

*Naval Battle in Egypt: TKMS Near to Dethrone Naval Group*
By Michel Cabirol  | 03/09/2018, 6:56 





*
Negotiations between Egypt and ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems are close to completion for a purchase of two Meko A200 corvettes. Naval Group is likely to be overtaken by its German rival.*

According to concordant sources, ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS), aided by the French billionaire Iskandar Safa and very much supported by the German authorities , *is close to blowing a contract for two corvettes in Egypt yet promised to Naval Group. Negotiations would currently focus on the equipment of the two Meko A200 corvettes and make good progress at the banking level.* In France, on the other hand, pessimism dominated the chances of a new success for the sale of the last two Gowind 2500 to the Egyptian Navy. Naval Group had sold four in 2014. If 'Egypt adventure turned to Germany, it would indeed be a slap for France, which did not do what was necessary this summer to defend the interests tricolor.
*
Ironically, Cairo will launch on Thursday the first of three Gowind 2500 corvettes built locally by Alexandria Shipyard, the Egyptian military shipyard in Alexandria. *A ceremony that should not be attended by Egyptian President Abdel Fattah Al-Sissi or his new Minister of Defense, Mohamed Zaki. These absences, moreover, maintain French pessimism.

*But why Meko?*
*The sale of the two Meko A200 (3,400 tons), if it ended, remains very intriguing. They are twice as expensive as the two Gowind 2500 (1 billion euros excluding armament, against 500 million for the two French corvettes).* However, far from the two Meko sold in 2012 by TKMS to Algeria (2.1 billion). This purchase project also does not have _"operational and logistical rationality since it adds a class of buildings to the Egyptian navy (training, MCO),"_ says one La Tribune.

*In addition, it will not bring any added value at the diplomatic level to Egypt. Because if France supports Abdel Fattah Al-Sissi in a narrow way, Germany appears less reliable because of the fragile position of Angela Merkel in the German coalition and its cautious policy on arms exports that puts Egypt at the mercy of a German embargo similar to those in Turkey and Saudi Arabia.* Finally, this project will have no impact for the Egyptian industry. The two German corvettes will be built in Kiel at German Naval Yards (with Israeli Sa'ar 6). Naval Group has built three corvettes in Alexandria.

For its part, France has proposed a homogeneous fleet to Egypt (1 frigate FREMM or another term, 6 Gowind 2500 and, finally, 2 GCP) which allowed the Egyptian Navy to rationalize its fleet made up of naval vessels. various foreign origins (Russian and German submarines, American patrol boats, Russian, French and South Korean corvettes, Russian and French frigates, French BPC ...). And she had proposed a local construction to accompany the country in the modernization of its construction site of Alexandria. Beyond that, France was planning to create a Gowind club in the region. After Egypt (4 copies + 2 in option) and the United Arab Emirates (2 being negotiated), France is targeting Saudi Arabia (5 units). The Gowind corvettes could provide for the security of the communication routes (Red Sea, Gulf,

*Aster 15 on the Meko?*
Will France agree to sell the Aster 15 system on a German platform? This weapon is reserved for French (Gowind, Fremm) or Italian (Qatari corvettes or FREMM, LPD sold to Algeria and Qatar) platforms. _"This is an armament sensitive to the highly sought-after operational performances financed only by France and Italy,"_ recalls La Tribune. In any case, the MBDA missile allegedly filed, according to our information, a request to the Interministerial Commission for the Study of Exports of Military Goods ( CIEEMG ). If this request is accepted, this decision would nullify a significant commercial advantage of Naval Group in favor of TKMS and Germany, whichsurface-to-air solution for the benefit of the Raytheon ESSM.

On the other hand, the Meko A200 would be equipped with the Exocet MM40 BIII missile (MBDA), which is already referenced on the four South African Meko A100s.* Egyptians are also interested in the Umkhonto IIR short-range South-African surface-to-air missile manufactured by Denel and 35mm Rheinmetall guns. Moreover, Meko A200 could be equipped with the s ystem management battle ( CMS) Thales Nederland (Tacticos), Kronos Grand Naval Radar (Leonardo), a multi-function 3D active antenna radar (for conduct of Aster), and an Atlas sonar (TKMS). A project that seems well tied for TKMS.*

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...ms-proche-de-detroner-naval-group-789068.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting article regarding the Gowinds/Meko.
> 
> *Naval Battle in Egypt: TKMS Near to Dethrone Naval Group*
> By Michel Cabirol  | 03/09/2018, 6:56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Negotiations between Egypt and ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems are close to completion for a purchase of two Meko A200 corvettes. Naval Group is likely to be overtaken by its German rival.*
> 
> According to concordant sources, ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS), aided by the French billionaire Iskandar Safa and very much supported by the German authorities , *is close to blowing a contract for two corvettes in Egypt yet promised to Naval Group. Negotiations would currently focus on the equipment of the two Meko A200 corvettes and make good progress at the banking level.* In France, on the other hand, pessimism dominated the chances of a new success for the sale of the last two Gowind 2500 to the Egyptian Navy. Naval Group had sold four in 2014. If 'Egypt adventure turned to Germany, it would indeed be a slap for France, which did not do what was necessary this summer to defend the interests tricolor.
> *
> Ironically, Cairo will launch on Thursday the first of three Gowind 2500 corvettes built locally by Alexandria Shipyard, the Egyptian military shipyard in Alexandria. *A ceremony that should not be attended by Egyptian President Abdel Fattah Al-Sissi or his new Minister of Defense, Mohamed Zaki. These absences, moreover, maintain French pessimism.
> 
> *But why Meko?*
> *The sale of the two Meko A200 (3,400 tons), if it ended, remains very intriguing. They are twice as expensive as the two Gowind 2500 (1 billion euros excluding armament, against 500 million for the two French corvettes).* However, far from the two Meko sold in 2012 by TKMS to Algeria (2.1 billion). This purchase project also does not have _"operational and logistical rationality since it adds a class of buildings to the Egyptian navy (training, MCO),"_ says one La Tribune.
> 
> *In addition, it will not bring any added value at the diplomatic level to Egypt. Because if France supports Abdel Fattah Al-Sissi in a narrow way, Germany appears less reliable because of the fragile position of Angela Merkel in the German coalition and its cautious policy on arms exports that puts Egypt at the mercy of a German embargo similar to those in Turkey and Saudi Arabia.* Finally, this project will have no impact for the Egyptian industry. The two German corvettes will be built in Kiel at German Naval Yards (with Israeli Sa'ar 6). Naval Group has built three corvettes in Alexandria.
> 
> For its part, France has proposed a homogeneous fleet to Egypt (1 frigate FREMM or another term, 6 Gowind 2500 and, finally, 2 GCP) which allowed the Egyptian Navy to rationalize its fleet made up of naval vessels. various foreign origins (Russian and German submarines, American patrol boats, Russian, French and South Korean corvettes, Russian and French frigates, French BPC ...). And she had proposed a local construction to accompany the country in the modernization of its construction site of Alexandria. Beyond that, France was planning to create a Gowind club in the region. After Egypt (4 copies + 2 in option) and the United Arab Emirates (2 being negotiated), France is targeting Saudi Arabia (5 units). The Gowind corvettes could provide for the security of the communication routes (Red Sea, Gulf,
> 
> *Aster 15 on the Meko?*
> Will France agree to sell the Aster 15 system on a German platform? This weapon is reserved for French (Gowind, Fremm) or Italian (Qatari corvettes or FREMM, LPD sold to Algeria and Qatar) platforms. _"This is an armament sensitive to the highly sought-after operational performances financed only by France and Italy,"_ recalls La Tribune. In any case, the MBDA missile allegedly filed, according to our information, a request to the Interministerial Commission for the Study of Exports of Military Goods ( CIEEMG ). If this request is accepted, this decision would nullify a significant commercial advantage of Naval Group in favor of TKMS and Germany, whichsurface-to-air solution for the benefit of the Raytheon ESSM.
> 
> On the other hand, the Meko A200 would be equipped with the Exocet MM40 BIII missile (MBDA), which is already referenced on the four South African Meko A100s.* Egyptians are also interested in the Umkhonto IIR short-range South-African surface-to-air missile manufactured by Denel and 35mm Rheinmetall guns. Moreover, Meko A200 could be equipped with the s ystem management battle ( CMS) Thales Nederland (Tacticos), Kronos Grand Naval Radar (Leonardo), a multi-function 3D active antenna radar (for conduct of Aster), and an Atlas sonar (TKMS). A project that seems well tied for TKMS.*
> 
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...ms-proche-de-detroner-naval-group-789068.html


*Meko A200 is a frigate not a corvette! it is the equivalent of the FREMM..I think the additional Gowind 2000 corvettes procurement is just postponed..











*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Meko A200 is a frigate not a corvette! it is the equivalent of the FREMM..I think the additional Gowind 2000 corvettes procurement is just postponed..



The problem as I see it is the strange mechanics of the dealing. Something isn't right because of not only what you mentioned; the fact that they are different ships; corvettes vs much larger frigates in the Mekos, so what is the strategy? If they're trying to modernize both lines in the navy, that's understandable. But this is tied into the deal with the corvettes which is strange that they suddenly jump from those (apparently because of the financing deal wasn't good enough?) to the Mekos, which incidentally, each one of those is almost 4x the cost of a Gowind! If they had plans to add to the existing FREMM with Mekos, that's fine. Or finish one contract and then start another. At least that shows a concrete strategy because at the same time as working on increasing the corvette fleet, they're thinking of adding to the frigates which this doesn't seem to be the case. What this sounds like is they're unhappy with the deal by Naval Group and the Gowinds and then going to buy $2 billion worth of 2 Meko's instead?! We're not getting the full story besides the partial financing from Naval Group that the EN didn't like or didn't agree with the financing. I have a feeling there's more to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Very nice gear guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The problem as I see it is the strange mechanics of the dealing. Something isn't right because of not only what you mentioned; the fact that they are different ships; corvettes vs much larger frigates in the Mekos, so what is the strategy? If they're trying to modernize both lines in the navy, that's understandable. But this is tied into the deal with the corvettes which is strange that they suddenly jump from those (apparently because of the financing deal wasn't good enough?) to the Mekos, which incidentally, each one of those is almost 4x the cost of a Gowind! If they had plans to add to the existing FREMM with Mekos, that's fine. Or finish one contract and then start another. At least that shows a concrete strategy because at the same time as working on increasing the corvette fleet, they're thinking of adding to the frigates which this doesn't seem to be the case. What this sounds like is they're unhappy with the deal by Naval Group and the Gowinds and then going to buy $2 billion worth of 2 Meko's instead?! We're not getting the full story besides the partial financing from Naval Group that the EN didn't like or didn't agree with the financing. I have a feeling there's more to it.


The deal for the two frigates is around $1 billion, plus some billionaire French guy from Arab origin got involved with the Germans to facilitate the deal.. Egypt was asking France for 100% financing for the two additiona corvettes.. the financing for the first deal was 60%.. and anyway we've heard the postponement of the additional Gowings deal, when the latest Rafale negotiations were taking place in France!..I think this has to do with the bid for 4 air defence Frigates..we've heard recently that Germany was very scared of loosing that deal to France!..another fact is that the new German frigates in the bid are not really operational, they are a concept, not throughly tested..So they might have come up with this "impossible to refuse" deal, with almost a 100% financing.. because I remember Algeria paying a bit more than $2 billion for its 2 Frigates..but they are really very well equipped and armed..And there is something else to second your opinion..in a few days there will be a ceremony to lunch the first Egyptian made Gowind, but neither Sissi nor the defence minister will be present.. this means that something has definitely angered Egypt in the additional Gowinds (and maybe the Rafale deal).. In any case this is good news, the Meko 200A is awesome.. We might even expect an additional two option..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The deal for the two frigates is around $1 billion,



You're right. The way they phrased it sounded like it was around $1 billion per which BTW, might end up being somewhere around there anyway once all the equipment and armament is considered which as you say is essentially what the Algerians payed for theirs. Either way, I think if they think it's the right way to go since they don't seem interested in anymore FREMMs which seem like the slightly better option, so be it. 



The SC said:


> I think this has to do with the bid for 4 air defence Frigates..we've heard recently that Germany was very scared of loosing that deal to France!..another fact is that the new German frigates in the bid are not really operational, they are a concept, not throughly tested..So they might have come up with this "impossible to refuse" deal, with almost a 100% financing..



I think there's testiness going on with the French. I bet you that the declining of the financing for the Rafales at first was a slap in the face. I'm positive that they didn't appreciate that and felt embarrassed about the way they were treated with regards to that considering all the equipment they had already bought. I think that had a lot to do with the way the negotiations went and they couldn't come to an agreement because the Egyptian brass felt they should've given them a better deal after all that happened.

Nice F-16 selfie. This is also the first time I've seen any F-16 pilot cut the tips of a few of the gloves' fingers to push buttons and turn knobs a bit easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You're right. The way they phrased it sounded like it was around $1 billion per which BTW, might end up being somewhere around there anyway once all the equipment and armament is considered which as you say is essentially what the Algerians payed for theirs. Either way, I think if they think it's the right way to go since they don't seem interested in anymore FREMMs which seem like the slightly better option, so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's testiness going on with the French. I bet you that the declining of the financing for the Rafales at first was a slap in the face. I'm positive that they didn't appreciate that and felt embarrassed about the way they were treated with regards to that considering all the equipment they had already bought. I think that had a lot to do with the way the negotiations went and they couldn't come to an agreement because the Egyptian brass felt they should've given them a better deal after all that happened.
> 
> Nice F-16 selfie. This is also the first time I've seen any F-16 pilot cut the tips of a few of the gloves' fingers to push buttons and turn knobs a bit easier.


Plus Egypt didn't ever defaulted on its payments! That was quite an insult by the French Finance minister that required the intervention of the French president himself.. add to it the Scallp complications..and the fact that France won't even try to match its competitors financing schemes and Voila..the picture is clear..
These Mekos will be 1 for each Mistral to provide a robust medium range air defence for them because their own is most likely going to be a short range one.. but massive..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Launch of the Gowind-2500 E.N.S Port Said Corvette the First to be built At Alexandria Shipyard


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037710433900277760

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Plus Egypt didn't ever defaulted on its payments! That was quite an insult by the French Finance minister that required the intervention of the French president himself..



Yep, and give Macron a lot of credit for that. That was aces by him and he deserves a thumbs up. It's also important to keep the entire picture in perspective; they did, after all, provide two massive helicopter LHDs (granted they were somewhat stuck with them after Russia was forced to abandon that purchase due to sanctions imposed on it, but I'm sure there would've been plenty of takers out there for them, no two ways about it. Then of course the original contract for the 24 Rafales including the BVR missiles and Hammers and SCAPLs but at the same time, those birds wouldn't be worth half their weight had the MICAs been denied, so that's another twist to that whole saga. It's really quite something and then you have the FREMM and Gowinds. So the French have been pretty good with us so we certainly need to acknowledge that as well. But yes, to your point, there had to be some degree of insult when that purchase was temporarily denied that most certainly derailed the negotiations on the future Gowinds and left Sisi and company a little perturbed.

And speaking of Rafales, we should be seeing a new delivery of more of them soon. EAF Rafale DM09 being tested in Bordeaux.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## denel

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, and give Macron a lot of credit for that. That was aces by him and he deserves a thumbs up. It's also important to keep the entire picture in perspective; they did, after all, provide two massive helicopter LHDs (granted they were somewhat stuck with them after Russia was forced to abandon that purchase due to sanctions imposed on it, but I'm sure there would've been plenty of takers out there for them, no two ways about it. Then of course the original contract for the 24 Rafales including the BVR missiles and Hammers and SCAPLs but at the same time, those birds wouldn't be worth half their weight had the MICAs been denied, so that's another twist to that whole saga. It's really quite something and then you have the FREMM and Gowinds. So the French have been pretty good with us so we certainly need to acknowledge that as well. But yes, to your point, there had to be some degree of insult when that purchase was temporarily denied that most certainly derailed the negotiations on the future Gowinds and left Sisi and company a little perturbed.
> 
> And speaking of Rafales, we should be seeing a new delivery of more of them soon. EAF Rafale DM09 being tested in Bordeaux.


habibi... kai faalak.... long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

denel said:


> habibi... kai faalak.... long time.


 
Alhamdulillah kulu tammam ya M3alem. Ezayak enta ya Basha? Where are you know, in SA? How's your summer going?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, and give Macron a lot of credit for that. That was aces by him and he deserves a thumbs up. It's also important to keep the entire picture in perspective; they did, after all, provide two massive helicopter LHDs (granted they were somewhat stuck with them after Russia was forced to abandon that purchase due to sanctions imposed on it, but I'm sure there would've been plenty of takers out there for them, no two ways about it. Then of course the original contract for the 24 Rafales including the BVR missiles and Hammers and SCAPLs but at the same time, those birds wouldn't be worth half their weight had the MICAs been denied, so that's another twist to that whole saga. It's really quite something and then you have the FREMM and Gowinds. So the French have been pretty good with us so we certainly need to acknowledge that as well. But yes, to your point, there had to be some degree of insult when that purchase was temporarily denied that most certainly derailed the negotiations on the future Gowinds and left Sisi and company a little perturbed.
> 
> And speaking of Rafales, we should be seeing a new delivery of more of them soon. EAF Rafale DM09 being tested in Bordeaux.


I wish to see not less than 60 (+) Rafales in the EAF ..
And yes the French have been good in these deals, even in delivery. but Egypt was also good in opening the sale of the Rafale that were proposed for a very long time with no takers! in fact it was a win-win situation..and Egypt capitalised on it with a Fremm and the Gowind (with TOT)..I remember there were two other competitors for the Mistrals . but Egypt won because of the Russian approval, since Russia trusts Egypt more than the others, and some Russian equipment was still onboard..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

Gomig-21 said:


> Alhamdulillah kulu tammam ya M3alem. Ezayak enta ya Basha? Where are you know, in SA? How's your summer going?


habibi..... it is winter in south... very very strange weather pattern this year


----------



## The SC

MICA said:


> View attachment 497179
> View attachment 497180
> View attachment 497181




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038004099030167552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Every time i see فرقاطة

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

MICA said:


> Every time i see فرقاطة


 
دي مدمرة ياكبتن

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crocodile

Frogman said:


> دي مدمرة ياكبتن



Freaking laypeople man. Still not nearly as bad as those who call self-propelled artillery, IFVs, Tracked APCs or basicly any military vehicle on tracks as دبابة. 

Which reminds me of my islamist friend who once saw a YPR IFV when walking down the street with me. He was all like " Is this the army you support so much? Operating tanks from WW2?". And I was like, وايه كمان قول اشجيني.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Such beauty.










So the Ka-52K Katran has won the tender for the Mistral, they just need to finalize the contract which they seem to be working on as we speak, trying to make it happen. They must be happy with the Crocodiles.

EAF Blk 52 from the rarely seen, much less known about, the 95th Aggressors squadron.













Joining a US F-15E Strike Eagle for Bright Star currently happening. 





Weird, though, that only 1 F-15 showed up from I believe the Tigers squadron.





Piloted by a female pilot.




And of course our brothers from the Hellenic Air Force in full force with their F-16s.










115th Armored Brigade from he US ARMY performing CALFEX with the Egyptian Army.









Look at these things! Sand shapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Such beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Ka-52K Katran has won the tender for the Mistral, they just need to finalize the contract which they seem to be working on as we speak, trying to make it happen. They must be happy with the Crocodiles.
> 
> EAF Blk 52 from the rarely seen, much less known about, the 95th Aggressors squadron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining a US F-15E Strike Eagle for Bright Star currently happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, though, that only 1 F-15 showed up from I believe the Tigers squadron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piloted by a female pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course our brothers from the Hellenic Air Force in full force with their F-16s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 115th Armored Brigade from he US ARMY performing CALFEX with the Egyptian Army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these things! Sand shapers.



Nice pics, But was it only a mechanized exercice? no Infantry situational events/training etc... ?
If there was one, It will be nice to check the new gears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Yohang type Corvette "Shabab Misr".. mostly used for training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drgoldberg

Fresh news
According to the letter, Egypt will receive seven air defense systems made by Diehl, armed with the Iris-T SLM rocket

https://rp-online.de/politik/deutsc...saudi-arabien-katar-und-aegypten_aid-33127259

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Finally some halfway decent pics of the EAF MiG-35s in Egypt. Hard to tell, but they look like the 4 twin-seaters, all also possibly equipped with buddy-buddy refueling tanks.









And a new pic of one being tested in Russia.




Also the Rafales are busy being tested in Bordeaux pre-delivery. DM10 and we saw DM09 earlier. We should be seeing these arrive in Egypt soon enough. What a sexy beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ezerdi2

Gomig-21 said:


> Finally some halfway decent pics of the EAF MiG-35s in Egypt. Hard to tell, but they look like the 4 twin-seaters, all also possibly equipped with buddy-buddy refueling tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new pic of one being tested in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the Rafales are busy being tested in Bordeaux pre-delivery. DM10 and we saw DM09 earlier. We should be seeing these arrive in Egypt soon enough. What a sexy beast.



Nice mig-35 serie gomig

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Merci Ezerdi Basha.

A bunch of pics from Bright Star 2018. Quite a bit of US & Greek participation in this one, including Joint Terminal Attack Control drills. Who was it that said no such thing in the Egyptian Army....?  Who was that again? loool.





Our Greek brothers brought a bunch of their Apaches and F-16s. Greeks have some nice equipment.




















US Marines and Egyptian Sa'aka did a lot of stuff together.




















JTAC












Looks like a range-finder.








Jordanians were playing along too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Part of the armored exercise.














Chinook carries a lot of men. 18 plus crew.







drgoldberg said:


> Fresh news
> According to the letter, Egypt will receive seven air defense systems made by Diehl, armed with the Iris-T SLM rocket
> 
> https://rp-online.de/politik/deutsc...saudi-arabien-katar-und-aegypten_aid-33127259



I like this a lot. This is going to make us worst than India lmao. Now we have our best air defense in Russian, followed by US missiles, then French and now German. This came out of nowhere and I'm willing to bet this had to do with the Meko A-200 deal as a sweetener. But even so, it might (or might not) be better to layer one's air defenses with different makes for the possible purpose of eluding enemy jamming. I like he variety, contrary to my buddy @Frogman 's wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Russian "Intelthech" part of "RosElectronics " will supply communications equipment for the Mistral

https://flotprom.ru/2018/Мистраль1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



That's such good stuff. I bet you bro, the more than average military know-how has no idea how mighty the EAD is and barely knows the history of its success because of 1967 which steals the show all the time. Since the war of attrition, they've taken that portion of the military very seriously to the point where it's on equal footing to the EAF and EN. The investments they've made to take all that warfare experience they had from the WoA to the October War (and look at the numbers those great men were talking about!) and have built the EAD to what it is today. And the story of the electronic warfare aircraft in 1970 trying to sneak over Port Said and they took it down with 2 SA-2s, followed by the testimonials of the 11 jets shots down in 3 days and how about the count of 367 + 23 in October of 1973? Do we see any of these numbers in any literature out there? lol. And what he said about the WoA being the best (he described it as a "school") learning opportunity the EAD had to go into the war and to shape it to what it is today.

And all that stuff they show is only the short range missiles. We're yet to see them fire any S-300s and they've already listed the IRIS-T as part of the inventory which is awesome! And if you look at the occasional BUK-M2 they fire in these videos, it's amazing how disgustingly fast those missiles are. There was also a rare look at our Skyguard Amun firing a Sparrow @ minute 10:05. Would love to see it fire a Ayne Saqr missile also.

And now add the IRIS-T SLM to the second layer after the S-300 and as a land-based AD system, it sounds like they're using them to protect certain valuable sites they have in mind. Just an assumption on my part, but it makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Defense minister of India just visited Egypt to discuss improving defense cooperation between the two nations. Good news. @randomradio 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043530134328889344
More from Bright Star 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Continued...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

US-led Arab Unity Force will more likely be commanded by one of 3 Egyptian Armed Forces General whom are the front runners. Will be announced soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> Defense minister of India just visited Egypt to discuss improving defense cooperation between the two nations. Good news. @randomradio
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043530134328889344



Having good relations is desirable. But the problem between India and the Middle East is Pakistan. The ME prefers to have closer political relations with Pakistan over India.

So we have a lot of work to do here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ezerdi2 said:


> Nice mig-35 serie gomig


Just a Mig 29...


----------



## Gomig-21

randomradio said:


> Having good relations is desirable. But the problem between India and the Middle East is Pakistan. The ME prefers to have closer political relations with Pakistan over India.



Things tend to go that way more so with majority Muslim nations tbh. But truth be told, I don't think we've had much of a relationship with Pakistan since the late 50's. Their COS was in Egypt about 6 months ago and both parties talked the usual talk about strengthening relations and such, but I think there is some deep-rooted friction there for some reason. I think what you're talking about applies more so to GCC states than other Arab countries.



randomradio said:


> So we have a lot of work to do here.



Indeed, and they seem to be on the right track. Look at this.

*India, Egypt may hold joint military drill* 

Read more at:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## randomradio

Gomig-21 said:


> Things tend to go that way more so with majority Muslim nations tbh. But truth be told, I don't think we've had much of a relationship with Pakistan since the late 50's. Their COS was in Egypt about 6 months ago and both parties talked the usual talk about strengthening relations and such, but I think there is some deep-rooted friction there for some reason. I think what you're talking about applies more so to GCC states than other Arab countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and they seem to be on the right track. Look at this.
> 
> *India, Egypt may hold joint military drill*
> 
> Read more at:
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst



Yep. We are looking at improvements in relations with the Middle East. Especially after the fallout between the US and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

New Rafales are ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Fenkom ya gama3a. This is pretty damn interesting here, @Crocodile take a look at this: 
The Egyptian Navy MRTP20 class fast interceptor boats (capable of a top speed of 55kts) designed by Yonka Onuk JV and armed with STAMP 12.7mm remote controlled stabilized turret system made by Aselsan. Eshme3na keda?









New pic of EAF Ka-52 pilot in his machine. 35 helicopters delivered to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HannibalBarca

Gomig-21 said:


> Fenkom ya gama3a. This is pretty damn interesting here, @Crocodile take a look at this:
> The Egyptian Navy MRTP20 class fast interceptor boats (capable of a top speed of 55kts) designed by Yonka Onuk JV and armed with STAMP 12.7mm remote controlled stabilized turret system made by Aselsan. Eshme3na keda?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pic of EAF Ka-52 pilot in his machine. 35 helicopters delivered to date.



That's a first TR military sell Since all that mess? I think... or maybe old sell?


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> That's a first TR military sell Since all that mess? I think... or maybe old sell?



Wondering the same thing. Not sure if they were purchased prior or after. I'm guessing it's the former. Intuition would tend to strongly suggest that. I believe the only users are obviously the Turkish navy, Qatar, UAE and us.

















Sounds like it was before.

_To the date, Yonca-Onuk Joint Venture has built and delivered more than 80 Fast Patrol/Attack boat for various customers in Turkey and around the world. The number is expected to reach 130 by 2013. Starting the ONUK MRTP Program in 1997 by the “Kaan15” class ONUK MRTP15’s of the Turkish Coast Guard, Yonca-Onuk is actually building the ONUK MRTP16’s (17,75m; 70 knots), the ONUK MRTP20’s (22,55m; 60 knots), ONUK MRTP22/U’s (24,08m; 55knots), ONUK MRTP29 (31,65m; 47 knots) and ONUK MRTP33’s (35,65m; 44 knots) for Turkish and foreign customers._
_http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...posites-fast-patrol-boats-at-dimdex-2012.html_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Wondering the same thing. Not sure if they were purchased prior or after. I'm guessing it's the former. Intuition would tend to strongly suggest that. I believe the only users are obviously the Turkish navy, Qatar, UAE and us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it was before.
> 
> _To the date, Yonca-Onuk Joint Venture has built and delivered more than 80 Fast Patrol/Attack boat for various customers in Turkey and around the world. The number is expected to reach 130 by 2013. Starting the ONUK MRTP Program in 1997 by the “Kaan15” class ONUK MRTP15’s of the Turkish Coast Guard, Yonca-Onuk is actually building the ONUK MRTP16’s (17,75m; 70 knots), the ONUK MRTP20’s (22,55m; 60 knots), ONUK MRTP22/U’s (24,08m; 55knots), ONUK MRTP29 (31,65m; 47 knots) and ONUK MRTP33’s (35,65m; 44 knots) for Turkish and foreign customers.
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...posites-fast-patrol-boats-at-dimdex-2012.html_



Makes sense. Too bad things had to become like this between us. So much wasted potential for military and economic cooperation and joint manufacturing ventures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

HannibalBarca said:


> That's a first TR military sell Since all that mess? I think... or maybe old sell?



the contract was signed in 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Crocodile said:


> Makes sense. Too bad things had to become like this between us. So much wasted potential for military and economic cooperation and joint manufacturing ventures.



Very true. But at least we know it had nothing to do with us, but rather that tyrannical boofoo Erboclown who opened his big, fat, stinkmouth trying to talk shit like that would do anything lol. I think he really thought that Sisi would cower and beg for forgiveness, imagine that? Instead, Sisi gave him the middle finger and told him "keep on chuggin', son."

They do look pretty sleek and even cooler with the remote turrets, but I wonder what the hulls are made out of, if they're fiber glass or aluminum of some kind. I think the hull is FG and the cap/cabin/foredeck is a mixture of FG an aluminum. I have that same Garmin radar on mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ENS Mistral Anwar Al Sadat in Alexandria port.


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> Very true. But at least we know it had nothing to do with us, but rather that tyrannical boofoo Erboclown who opened his big, fat, stinkmouth trying to talk shit like that would do anything lol. I think he really thought that Sisi would cower and beg for forgiveness, imagine that? Instead, Sisi gave him the middle finger and told him "keep on chuggin', son."



I get it, sometime around 2012-2013 he thought the time had finally come to revive his own ottoman empire over the ruins of the Middle East. He was sure that Egypt would once again become a vassal state ruled by his MB lapdogs. And started proposing plans of signing agreements with Morsi's government where he gets big chunks of the EEZs of Cyprus, Greece and Egypt. He and his bottom bitch Morsi were also planning to send Egyptians to die in Syria toppling Assad so that his Janissaries and their ISIS friends could roll in unchallenged and announce it an islamist province ruled from Istanbul. Everything was going according to plan, until Sisi showed up and ruined everything for him. That was the point where he lost his freaking mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gomig-21 said:


> Wondering the same thing. Not sure if they were purchased prior or after. I'm guessing it's the former. Intuition would tend to strongly suggest that. I believe the only users are obviously the Turkish navy, Qatar, UAE and us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it was before.
> 
> _To the date, Yonca-Onuk Joint Venture has built and delivered more than 80 Fast Patrol/Attack boat for various customers in Turkey and around the world. The number is expected to reach 130 by 2013. Starting the ONUK MRTP Program in 1997 by the “Kaan15” class ONUK MRTP15’s of the Turkish Coast Guard, Yonca-Onuk is actually building the ONUK MRTP16’s (17,75m; 70 knots), the ONUK MRTP20’s (22,55m; 60 knots), ONUK MRTP22/U’s (24,08m; 55knots), ONUK MRTP29 (31,65m; 47 knots) and ONUK MRTP33’s (35,65m; 44 knots) for Turkish and foreign customers.
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...posites-fast-patrol-boats-at-dimdex-2012.html_



Pak Navy operates both MTRP-15 and MTRP-33s.


MTRP-33s in Pak Navy carry Harpoons and STAMP (which was added later).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Crocodile said:


> I get it, sometime around 2012-2013 he thought the time had finally come to revive his own ottoman empire over the ruins of the Middle East. He was sure that Egypt would once again become a vassal state ruled by his MB lapdogs



Egypt is vassal state to the US/the UK ruled by their cripto christian copts lapdogs

even TRUMP says that Saudi king wouldn't last two weeks without US support , pathetic slaves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

MMM-E said:


> Egypt is vassal state to the US/the UK ruled by their cripto christian copts lapdogs
> 
> even TRUMP says that Saudi king wouldn't last two weeks without US support , pathetic slaves


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/saud...amco-arrests-transcript.580486/#post-10842556

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Been a long time since we've seen any Alpha jets action.






Hey @The SC , the rumors are abound once again, bro. I told you I would buy you a big fat pizza in shameful defeat if this ever does happen, you remember, right? Even if I have to call it in from Boston to Tony's Pizza in Vancouver.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051385569685774336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The problem with that short clip in the above tweet is that while the first drone taking off is in fact an EAF WingLoong, the other one flying later in the clip is that of a US MQ-1 Reaper. But at least we get to finally see a good view of the Egyptian WingLoong.









And a pretty good new video of the EAF with some very rare shots of the MiG-21 in one of its super unique camo patterns @ minute 2:48.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The problem with that short clip in the above tweet is that while the first drone taking off is in fact an EAF WingLoong, the other one flying later in the clip is that of a US MQ-1 Reaper. But at least we get to finally see a good view of the Egyptian WingLoong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pretty good new video of the EAF with some very rare shots of the MiG-21 in one of its super unique camo patterns @ minute 2:48.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

I was looking at that pic on Twitter and was thinking I'd like to get my hands on that Rafale model lol. That's unusually large, almost 1/16th scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I was looking at that pic on Twitter and was thinking I'd like to get my hands on that Rafale model lol. That's unusually large, almost 1/16th scale.



It just means that the Rafale comes with all its claws (or all dressed like the pizza you might owe me)

Have you heard of the SU-37 project.. and that it is being financed by a third party (The UAE, IMHO).. and that there is an established Egyptian-UAE-Russian military R&D fund that was established a while ago?
Linking the dots might make you owe me a double pizza..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ezerdi2

The beast

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MICA



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It just means that the Rafale comes with all its claws (or all dressed like the pizza you might owe me)



Hahaa. I had finished a British Harrier GR3 in 32 scale a few years ago and that thing was a monster, but that Rafale looks double the size for some reason.



The SC said:


> Have you heard of the SU-37 project.. and that it is being financed by a third party (The UAE, IMHO).. and that there is an established Egyptian-UAE-Russian military R&D fund that was established a while ago?



Yep, they just signed the official pact a few days ago.



The SC said:


> Linking the dots might make you owe me a double pizza..



It will be my pleasure, my bro. BTW, have you caught any of the Friendship exercise with the Russian paras? That was some great action and the Russians mounting GoPros on their Aks and helmets and taking videos of their building penetrations and firing at drawn targets on walls alongside Egyptian paras was excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

So the interesting part of this pic is not only do we get to see the beautiful Egyptian MiG-35 with it's air refueling probe sticking out, but a few interesting weapons that it uses that are obviously part of the package which we don't really have good info as to what is the complete weapons package that was ordered with the bird. But we also see some very interesting weapons on the Ka-52 Crocodile.





A Kh-31 anti-ship missile to the far left with the red protective cap and a pair of Kh-29s tactical air to surface missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Crocodile



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

@Crocodile , EN is looking really really good and the modernization has been an unbelievable success that Sisi doesn't get nearly the credit he deserves for that. With the new Mekos coming and the remaining 2 Gowinds and possibly some other stuff currently in the making AND, the 2 new naval bases, the Navy will look completely different than what is was simply 8 years ago. Incredible. And the preparedness that they took into consideration knowing the millions of square kilometers of waters they need to protect was not the only need, but how they obviously took all the new gas fields and now oil which will be coming soon into account is right on target. 

Nice shot of the newly contracted Rafale 1200 RIB that they'll be producing many of.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Crocodile

Gomig-21 said:


> @Crocodile , EN is looking really really good and the modernization has been an unbelievable success that Sisi doesn't get nearly the credit he deserves for that. With the new Mekos coming and the remaining 2 Gowinds and possibly some other stuff currently in the making AND, the 2 new naval bases, the Navy will look completely different than what is was simply 8 years ago. Incredible. And the preparedness that they took into consideration knowing the millions of square kilometers of waters they need to protect was not the only need, but how they obviously took all the new gas fields and now oil which will be coming soon into account is right on target.
> 
> Nice shot of the newly contracted Rafale 1200 RIB that they'll be producing many of.



While the modernization has been indeed tremendous. I think we still need to match the numerical superiority of a specific navy (Not mentioning any names, don't wanna start another mud slinging war here ). We need a few more Type 209s from Germany or Kilos from Russia, if this turns out too expensive, we could at least look at the possibility of overhauling and modernizing the Romeos to serve alongside the Types. It's hard to tell how many more years we could still squeeze out of these old gals. But they remain a beauty despite their age. Forget about new frigates and Corvettes, let's focus on finishing up all the ones already in service in regards to systems and armament. And in the neantime, Get a full TOT for some high quality stealth fast attack missile boat plus a decent anti ship missile (both surface and air launched versions) and pump those out like there's no tomorrow, nothing like a tried and true wolf pack tactic to take out any big targets wandering into our EEZ, just ask the INS Eilat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Gomig-21 said:


> So the interesting part of this pic is not only do we get to see the beautiful Egyptian MiG-35 with it's air refueling probe sticking out, but a few interesting weapons that it uses that are obviously part of the package which we don't really have good info as to what is the complete weapons package that was ordered with the bird. But we also see some very interesting weapons on the Ka-52 Crocodile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kh-31 anti-ship missile to the far left with the red protective cap and a pair of Kh-29s tactical air to surface missiles.


I know it's totally irrelevant, but isn't it time for egypt to rely less on conscripts? Especially in areas like conscription and Thunderbolt units?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Egyptian new naval bases (in progress):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Harpcore_lover said:


> I know it's totally irrelevant, but isn't it time for egypt to rely less on conscripts? Especially in areas like conscription and Thunderbolt units?


Areas like paratroopers and thunderbolts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaa. I had finished a British Harrier GR3 in 32 scale a few years ago and that thing was a monster, but that Rafale looks double the size for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, they just signed the official pact a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be my pleasure, my bro. BTW, have you caught any of the Friendship exercise with the Russian paras? That was some great action and the Russians mounting GoPros on their Aks and helmets and taking videos of their building penetrations and firing at drawn targets on walls alongside Egyptian paras was excellent.


Video

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

vostok said:


> Video.



That's so cool. Egyptian paras can learn a lot from their Russian counterparts, cohesive aggressiveness being one of the observations I can see. Although hard to tell the extent of our side TBH since they don't create footage of the same caliber to tell. But there are other "sights" that are telling, so to speak.

I didn't think they were still using those goofy hats, though, but apparently they are.



Harpcore_lover said:


> I know it's totally irrelevant, but isn't it time for egypt to rely less on conscripts? Especially in areas like conscription and Thunderbolt units?



Not irrelevant at all. It's a reality that I think almost everyone is aware of including those who make the decisions yet for some reason they don't seem to think there is a need for it. What's the reason?



Crocodile said:


> While the modernization has been indeed tremendous. I think we still need to match the numerical superiority of a specific navy (Not mentioning any names, don't wanna start another mud slinging war here ). We need a few more Type 209s from Germany or Kilos from Russia, if this turns out too expensive, we could at least look at the possibility of overhauling and modernizing the Romeos to serve alongside the Types. It's hard to tell how many more years we could still squeeze out of these old gals. But they remain a beauty despite their age. Forget about new frigates and Corvettes, let's focus on finishing up all the ones already in service in regards to systems and armament. And in the neantime, Get a full TOT for some high quality stealth fast attack missile boat plus a decent anti ship missile (both surface and air launched versions) and pump those out like there's no tomorrow, nothing like a tried and true wolf pack tactic to take out any big targets wandering into our EEZ, just ask the INS Eilat.



Need to bolster the frigate fleet, though. 9 frigates but the only one in the 6000 tons range is the single FREMM. This is probably why they went looking at the Mekos and have been trying with other sources. I'm with you on the subs. There's a huge need to make that fleet a lot larger and more powerful than what it is in this day and age. One of the most difficult weapons to defeat that has extensive lethality.



The SC said:


>



That was when one of those banshee target drones went astray.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vostok



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

vostok said:


>


From the video and posted pictures, the difference between the Egyptian soldier and the Russian one is appalling....At least with the Russians, the Egyptians were allowed to participate instead of being spectators...


----------



## Crocodile

Ceylal said:


> From the video and posted pictures, the difference between the Egyptian soldier and the Russian one is appalling....At least with the Russians, the Egyptians were allowed to participate instead of being spectators...



Wow, will you look at that. An Algerian trying to teach us how to be proper soldiers. And I thought I'd seen it all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Crocodile said:


> Wow, will you look at that. An Algerian trying to teach us how to be proper soldiers. And I thought I'd seen it all.


..we came twice and get your as...ses, out of the Jewish tukhas...I guess we know what we are talking about...To this day Egyptians haven’t learned a freaking thing from 73...


----------



## Crocodile

Ceylal said:


> ..we came twice and get your as...ses, out of the Jewish tukhas...I guess we know what we are talking about...To this day Egyptians haven’t learned a freaking thing from 73...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Crocodile said:


> Wow, will you look at that. An Algerian trying to teach us how to be proper soldiers. And I thought I'd seen it all.



Cey is an idiot but he is right on that first point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

@Frogman Any news about that T-90 manufacturing plant for EGY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

HannibalBarca said:


> @Frogman Any news about that T-90 manufacturing plant for EGY?



Nothing public. 

Just going to have to wait and see next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Frogman said:


> Cey is an idiot but he is right on that first point.



Well, he's not absolutely wrong. I'm just not one to argue with a stupid troll. Oh well, back to my ignore list with him.

From a purely professional point of view. Even though my field of training was engineering (minimal introduction to infantry tactics, definitely no SF training), I could still spot some issues regarding trigger discipline, posture and spacing from our side. And also some assault rifle handling issues from both sides (don't know what you think, but I was taught not to handle an AK by the magazine or any exposed metal parts) . I would like to hear your comments on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Crocodile said:


> I would like to hear your comments on that.



I think you're talking about the photo I've attached here plus a couple of things from the videos. There's a couple issues here with skill at arms;

1) Firing positions

The ultimate goal is to build a stable firing position. Building that position is made obvious by the marksmanship principles.

A) The position and hold must be firm enough to support the weapon.

The Para to the far right gripping the magazine is guilty of not having a firm enough hold of the weapon. When he fires the rifle will move in the shoulder and in the front hand, he likely won't reliably hit whatever he's aiming at.

B) The weapon must point naturally at the target without undue physical effort.

The two Paras in the middle are guilty here. Being they're holding the rifle up to the target rather than adopting a more natural position. They may be able to hit whatever they're aiming at initially but the physical effort of doing so will eventually fatigue their arms and torso leading to missed shots.

c ) Sight alignment must be correct.

They're generally alright here.

D ) The shot must be released and followed through without disturbing the position.

This is generally going to be the one all but the two on the left get wrong. Not having a firm enough hold of the weapon and being in a bad position with the rifle not naturally pointing at the target will disturb the firers position after every round, meaning you have to build it up again.

You want to be reliably hitting a target consistently as an infantryman, if you have to build up your position after every round then you wont.

The guys with the most stable firing positions in this photo are the first and second from left. Although the second from left could sit down a bit more into the position.

But don't get too caught up in this, everyone may have their own little quirks. If it works for them that is fine but the issue is when you start seeing a lot of people repeating the same thing, then something isn't quite right with training and coaching.

2) Safety

This is the stuff that's usually part of weapon handling;

A) Trigger discipline

First thing you get taught when handling a weapon is trigger discipline. This one is sort of self explanatory, if you don't touch the trigger a round won't be fired whether on purpose or negligently.

We see a lot of these cases (even by SF dudes) here on this thread so something is definitely amiss.

In one of the videos from the Ex with the Russians you clearly see an Egyptian Para run into a room sort of panic and then negligently discharge into the floor. His safety was off (which is understandable if you're using an AKM to clear a room rather than something with a simple thumb/finger selector that allows you to keep your trigger finger free) and his lack of trigger discipline let him down.

B) Muzzle flagging/discipline

This one is sort of unavoidable, when on patrol or doing any real world firing there are instances where you are going to flag your buddies. Where it starts getting dangerous is if you already have poor safety training standards and are doing things where you're firing while on the move with others in front of you.

Plenty of examples from photos here and in the recent Russian Ex footage you see a fireteam of Egyptian Paras running and gunning in a single file with one and behind the other. A single trip (which is extremely common for any of you who haven't been in the military/LEO/aggressive camping/LARP) and we get an incident.

C) Safety discipline

Plenty of footage with Egyptian soldiers patrolling or on Ex with their safety off whilst not in contact with the enemy. If you're not about to use the rifle then your safety should be on.

D) Pointing the weapon at someone in jest

You just don't do it.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In terms of tactics we have another set of problems;

1) Fire and manoeuvre

Instances where Egyptian Paras are advancing single file over open ground without supporting fire, easy prey for the enemy. You can see from the footage the Russians are doing it properly, bounding in pairs or fireteams, one pair fires while the other pair bound forward and then they repeat till they get to the buildings.

The instance where the Egyptian Paras are running and gunning over open ground towards a building is both dangerous and ineffective.

You won't suppress an enemy with inaccurate fire which is about all you can do while running and you're advancing over open ground against an enemy that has both cover from fire and view.

2) Tactical spacing

You don't want to be bunched up or unduly spread out. 5-20m depending on the situation is usually recommended.

Less than 1m in instances with Egyptian Paras over open ground, against an enemy with mortars, grenade launchers, and machine gunners you're not going to have a pleasant time at all.

3) Room clearing

Examples where they are far too aggressive (Russians are too) and simply look like they're rushing into rooms rather than methodically advancing.

One example of training grenade being thrown into room and Paras from both nations following it in.

No attempt to "cut the cake" or methodically work your way around an entrance before entering a room or building. Also little attention paid to extreme sides of the room, appears some have been conditioned that the enemy will always be in a visible location near the middle of the room or in a convenient side spot.

I can't comment much on the Russians but there are instances where they completely blow past Egyptian Paras into rooms and buildings where they have no idea what is actually happening, sometimes splitting up from their own fireteams to do it. Not exactly a good look during a joint Ex meant to improve interoperability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crocodile

Frogman said:


> I think you're talking about the photo I've attached here plus a couple of things from the videos. There's a couple issues here with skill at arms;
> 
> 1) Firing positions
> 
> The ultimate goal is to build a stable firing position. Building that position is made obvious by the marksmanship principles.
> 
> A) The position and hold must be firm enough to support the weapon.
> 
> The Para to the far right gripping the magazine is guilty of not having a firm enough hold of the weapon. When he fires the rifle will move in the shoulder and in the front hand, he likely won't reliably hit whatever he's aiming at.
> 
> B) The weapon must point naturally at the target without undue physical effort.
> 
> The two Paras in the middle are guilty here. Being they're holding the rifle up to the target rather than adopting a more natural position. They may be able to hit whatever they're aiming at initially but the physical effort of doing so will eventually fatigue their arms and torso leading to missed shots.
> 
> c ) Sight alignment must be correct.
> 
> They're generally alright here.
> 
> D ) The shot must be released and followed through without disturbing the position.
> 
> This is generally going to be the one all but the two on the left get wrong. Not having a firm enough hold of the weapon and being in a bad position with the rifle not naturally pointing at the target will disturb the firers position after every round, meaning you have to build it up again.
> 
> You want to be reliably hitting a target consistently as an infantryman, if you have to build up your position after every round then you wont.
> 
> The guys with the most stable firing positions in this photo are the first and second from left. Although the second from left could sit down a bit more into the position.
> 
> But don't get too caught up in this, everyone may have their own little quirks. If it works for them that is fine but the issue is when you start seeing a lot of people repeating the same thing, then something isn't quite right with training and coaching.
> 
> 2) Safety
> 
> This is the stuff that's usually part of weapon handling;
> 
> A) Trigger discipline
> 
> First thing you get taught when handling a weapon is trigger discipline. This one is sort of self explanatory, if you don't touch the trigger a round won't be fired whether on purpose or negligently.
> 
> We see a lot of these cases (even by SF dudes) here on this thread so something is definitely amiss.
> 
> In one of the videos from the Ex with the Russians you clearly see an Egyptian Para run into a room sort of panic and then negligently discharge into the floor. His safety was off (which is understandable if you're using an AKM to clear a room rather than something with a simple thumb/finger selector that allows you to keep your trigger finger free) and his lack of trigger discipline let him down.
> 
> B) Muzzle flagging/discipline
> 
> This one is sort of unavoidable, when on patrol or doing any real world firing there are instances where you are going to flag your buddies. Where it starts getting dangerous is if you already have poor safety training standards and are doing things where you're firing while on the move with others in front of you.
> 
> Plenty of examples from photos here and in the recent Russian Ex footage you see a fireteam of Egyptian Paras running and gunning in a single file with one and behind the other. A single trip (which is extremely common for any of you who haven't been in the military/LEO/aggressive camping/LARP) and we get an incident.
> 
> C) Safety discipline
> 
> Plenty of footage with Egyptian soldiers patrolling or on Ex with their safety off whilst not in contact with the enemy. If you're not about to use the rifle then your safety should be on.
> 
> D) Pointing the weapon at someone in jest
> 
> You just don't do it.



Can't really add anything to your comments on the tactical part. After all, that was not my specialty. However, I'm really surprised by such basic things as firearms handling and safety being an issue. From my personal training and experience, this is one of the most comprehensively trained and strictly controlled topics in the military. I dealt with conscripts with little to no education who still were showing adequate firearms skills and discipline ,especially trigger discipline and safety which, believe it or not, are taken very very seriously. (Yeah, shocking I know)

All the topics you'd talked about in that first part are already covered by basic training. For such things to keep showing up in the media like that makes us all look bad and honestly I find no explanation for why they are an issue in the first place. Because, from my experience, they shouldn't be.

"When it comes to firing, always hold your firearm as you would a bird, hold it too loosely and it'll fly away, hold it too tight and you'll suffocate it. Always try to find a middle ground where you have a firm grip on your weapon while at the same time your body is in a state where it feels natural and relaxed" One of the lessons I still remember to this day from my training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

According to the #Korean Newspaper Global economic, The South Korean-Made K-9 Howitzer will be exported to #Egypt soon ,after the completion of signing both sides the final agreements related to the deal

http://m.g-enews.com/view.php?ud=20


[URL='https://t.co/vezLCQlsEI']K-9 Thunder self-propelled 155 mm Howitzer[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Malik Alashter

The SC said:


> According to the #Korean Newspaper Global economic, The South Korean-Made K-9 Howitzer will be exported to #Egypt soon ,after the completion of signing both sides the final agreements related to the deal
> 
> http://m.g-enews.com/view.php?ud=20
> 
> 
> K-9 Thunder self-propelled 155 mm Howitzer


These koreans really rival Japan and Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nile-Tiger

During, and after, the Egyptian visit to south Korea... I think there were some rumors about assembling this howitzer in Egypt, and how that Egypt may prefer the South Korean option over other options, mainly because of the transfere of technology.

Also... Still waiting to hear any good and confirmed news about our interest inSouth Korean Corvettes and frigates. The same ofcourse goes to our deal with France, for the additional 12 Rafales (Any chance the numbercan be raised to 24 ???) and the GOWINDS, with any NH Hels and A-200 Egypt may be interested in.

I know how long arms dealsmevaluations and negotiations may take... But, I'm just too excited... We still have A LOT more to acquire... Specially in the Air force, and the Navy ofcourse.

Really hole ths Korean Howitzermay be the begining for a huge number of deals between Egypt and South Korea.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Nile-Tiger said:


> During, and after, the Egyptian visit to south Korea... I think there were some rumors about assembling this howitzer in Egypt, and how that Egypt may prefer the South Korean option over other options, mainly because of the transfere of technology.
> 
> Also... Still waiting to hear any good and confirmed news about our interest inSouth Korean Corvettes and frigates. The same ofcourse goes to our deal with France, for the additional 12 Rafales (Any chance the numbercan be raised to 24 ???) and the GOWINDS, with any NH Hels and A-200 Egypt may be interested in.
> 
> I know how long arms dealsmevaluations and negotiations may take... But, I'm just too excited... We still have A LOT more to acquire... Specially in the Air force, and the Navy ofcourse.
> 
> Really hole ths Korean Howitzermay be the begining for a huge number of deals between Egypt and South Korea.




I think for a long term plan Egypt needs to look into Locally building stuff, jf-17 should be a decent option, but for the navy we are still lagging behind in terms in building and research and development.
Egypt doesn't posses the capabilities to build frigates, and it should have one so it can be self reliant and since our purchases are mostly now European I think egypt throw a lifeline for the German company thyssenkrupp by asking for the patent for the Meko, Egyptian navy should also not just ask for those dwarf subs that they been interested in (from some Eastern European company) but they instead should ask for the patent cause the navy is in serious need of modernisation and a long time viable plan instead of just short term acquisitios or else it 10 years we will be just buying and nor producing, noone knows what's gonna happen in 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Nile-Tiger said:


> During, and after, the Egyptian visit to south Korea... I think there were some rumors about assembling this howitzer in Egypt, and how that Egypt may prefer the South Korean option over other options, mainly because of the transfere of technology.
> 
> Also... Still waiting to hear any good and confirmed news about our interest inSouth Korean Corvettes and frigates. The same ofcourse goes to our deal with France, for the additional 12 Rafales (Any chance the numbercan be raised to 24 ???) and the GOWINDS, with any NH Hels and A-200 Egypt may be interested in.
> 
> I know how long arms dealsmevaluations and negotiations may take... But, I'm just too excited... We still have A LOT more to acquire... Specially in the Air force, and the Navy ofcourse.
> 
> Really hole ths Korean Howitzermay be the begining for a huge number of deals between Egypt and South Korea.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egypt-enters-talks-with-south-korea-on-frigates-deal.579788/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

According to LaTribune, EGY Meko200 deal is being vetoed/blocked by KSA since Berlin stance after the Khashogi event.

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...des-corvettes-meko-a200-en-egypte-796222.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nile-Tiger

WOW... I didn't know that the deal was already signed, and that it was for 4 Mekos, not just 2, and that one of them will be built in Egypt.

Too bad KSA has problems with Germany, and won't pay for the deal, as KSA was supposed to pay a big portion of the deal price, according to the article.


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Nile-Tiger said:


> WOW... I didn't know that the deal was already signed, and that it was for 4 Mekos, not just 2, and that one of them will be built in Egypt.
> 
> Too bad KSA has problems with Germany, and won't pay for the deal, as KSA was supposed to pay a big portion of the deal price, according to the article.


Nah ksa announced that this is fake news and that they actually gonna find it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MICA

Harpcore_lover said:


> Nah ksa *announced* that this is fake news and that they actually gonna find it



Where and when ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

MICA said:


> Where and when ?


@mahmoudGamal, twitter's accounts
A Source informed me that the Reports released by the French Press Today claiming that the Negotiations on Meko A200 For the Egypt had stopped were incorrect reports.

The source also confirmed that there is a Mega deal for Egypt’s navy will be signed w/ the German side soon https://t.co/cYBtyKUwot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

Harpcore_lover said:


> @mahmoudGamal, twitter's accounts
> A Source informed me that the Reports released by the French Press Today claiming that the Negotiations on Meko A200 For the Egypt had stopped were incorrect reports.
> 
> The source also confirmed that there is a Mega deal for Egypt’s navy will be signed w/ the German side soon https://t.co/cYBtyKUwot




 Ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> @mahmoudGamal, twitter's accounts
> A Source informed me that the Reports released by the French Press Today claiming that the Negotiations on Meko A200 For the Egypt had stopped were incorrect reports.
> 
> The source also confirmed that there is a Mega deal for Egypt’s navy will be signed w/ the German side soon https://t.co/cYBtyKUwot


There are two deals tat are being rumoured in the media:
1- Egypt has formally signed a deal for 2 Meko A200 frigated worth $1 billion..
2- Egypt is procuring 4 Meko A200 with the 4th one to be constructed in Egypt..this deal is worth $2 billion..and this is the one where KSA might have provided a down payment or other financial guarantees for..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hey guys, anyone ever herd of this thing called "Scarab model 324" stealth drone, made in the US in the 80s exclusively for Egypt?























Northrop Grumman's (Teledyne Ryan) Model 324 Scarab was custom-designed in response to Egyptian Air Force requirements. The Model 324 is a versatile, easy to operate reconnaissance UAV that has a cruise range of 1,400 miles and with a speed of Mach 0.8. The wings are low-mounted, swept-back, and tapered. The turbojet engine is hidden in the aft belly compartment until launch. The fuselage is flat-bottomed with a pointed nose and hump on aft top of craft. Two swept-back and tapered fins are mounted on unequally tapered flats.

It has made its first flight in 1988. The Egyptian Air Force has acquired 56 copies, which are still in use today. It is used for low-level photographic reconnaissance. It can carry 100 kg of payload over 2250 km. Its navigation is done through an inertial system and a GPS. It is equipped with a KS-153A 24 "FL camera or a Loral D-500 infrared system, which allows it to operate day and night.

It must be said that the sale of this aircraft to Egypt has been heavily criticized, because of its technology and the possibility of deriving a cruise missile (what Teledyne Ryan has done with the Scarab-LACM ). In 1999, Teledyne Ryan was absorbed by Northrop Grumman.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Man I miss when this thread was active like in 2016 and 2015, been following it ever since I hope it gets active again, hope y'all having a great time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Rheinmetall proposing Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk3 to the Egyptian Armed Forces*





The remotely controlled air defence gun is considered a flexible solution against multifaceted targets. integrated into the 35mm platform are a tracking/sensor unit with X-band tracking radar and electro-optical sensors as well as electronic warfare components. This enables swift, autonomous engagement of externally assigned targets.

Two soldiers are required for the preparation of the Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk3. Being remotely controlled increases the safety of personnel.

The Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk3 can receive and process target data from 2D and 3D search radars. Integrated sensors and a fire control computer give the system an autonomous surveillance and target engagement capability. It can be controlled from a higher-echelon command post or via an operator station to which up to eight guns can be connected.

The tried-and-tested 35mm x 228 automatic cannon delivers compelling firepower and high precision. Coupled with Rheinmetall’s proprietary AHEAD airburst technology, the Oerlikon Revolver Gun Mk3 is extremely effective against practically all air and ground targets.

At Eurosatory 2016 Rheinmetall is presenting its new air defence gun as a possible effector for the Oerlikon Skynex – the Group’s new design for a fully networked, future ground-based air defence system.

*Lacroix ready to provide Egyptian Armed Forces with full range of countermeasures*






The GALIX AOS (Automatic Obscuration System) coupled with Laser Warning Detectors enable automatic deployment of GALIX munitions -guaranteed non-toxic - to instantaneously mask vehicles against all visible and IR wave lengths of guided missiles.

This solution has been recently presented at the Forum Innovation Défense in Paris, and is also being offered to the Egyptian Armed Forces as it is perfectly suited to their vehicle retrofitting requirements and new equipment programs: combat tanks, armored vehicles, APC, LUV, etc.

In the heart of the French Pavilion, stand 1771, Lacroix will be demonstrating its vision of soft kill vehicle self-protection through an immersive 3D demonstration.

The protection system comprises a laser warning detector array and sensors coupled with an automatic perimeter masking system. Connected to the vehicle’s vetronics, the system deploys automatically once a threat is detected in accordance with pre-set parameters, kinetic and environmental conditions and further recommends evasive maneuvers to be carried out.

In its basic version, protection is achieved through instantaneous deployment of a large smoke screen, masking the vehicle from the visible to the far infrared of the spectrum. This system was initially developed and qualified within the framework of an export contract on an advanced generation vehicle in compliance with the STANAG specifications in effect. It is currently employed by an international army. The experience acquired during its deployment on various international land vehicles and its recognizedexpertise in countermeasures solutions (confusion, distraction, seduction) and in threat analysis in the air and sea domains, enables it to provide innovative protection solutions for the present and the future: innovative soft-kill protection. 

Lacroix is a committed partner to the Egyptian Armed Forces, equipping its Rafale, Mirage and F16 fighter jets. These platforms are protected by Lacroix’s most advanced technology in the field of spectral infrared countermeasures. Lacroix will also ensure protection of the Egyptian Navy’s latest vessels - the FREMM frigates and the GOWIND corvettes of the French Naval Group. These vessels are also equipped with the Sylena MK2 decoy launchers, providing full anti-torpedo and anti-missile protection against the most advanced threats.

*Egypt : joint marine military trainings with France happening*







As part of the renewal of the surface-ship fleet of the country, France has sealed strategic relations with Egypt. Photo : Naval Group/DCNS

NEWSROOM (ADV) – Egyptian and French naval forces carried out joint military drills across the Mediterranean Sea on Sunday, the Egyptian military spokesman said in a statement.

“The training included implementation of several activities of sailing formations day and night, which showed the power of the participating maritime units in taking its positions fast and accurately,” the spokesperson of the armed force, Tamer el-Refaie, said.

The naval exercises also included the implementation of a realistic scenario of meeting the challenges facing maritime security, combating terrorism and protecting vital maritime targets such as gas and oil platforms against typical threats, it added.

“In light of boosting the special ties, enhancing cooperation and exchange of experiences between the Egyptian armed forces and its partners from friendly countries, elements from the Egyptian and French navies have conducted naval exercise, with French Courbet and several Egyptian pieces,” the statement added.

Egypt regularly holds military exercises with Arab, African and Western states to boost military collaboration and exchange military expertise.

In early November, Egyptian and French naval forces carried out joint military drills across the Mediterranean Sea. Egypt also started the “Arab Sheild 1” joint drills with forces from Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Kuwait and Jordan at Egypt’s Mohamed Naguib military base in the Mediterranean province of Matrouh, the largest base in the Middle East and Africa.

*Egypt, Greece, Cyprus to conduct maritime, air military drills*
*



*

CAIRO, Nov 24 (MENA) – Units of Egypt’s marine and air forces and elements of its special forces arrived Saturday in Greece to take part in joint military drills, dubbed Medusa 7, set to be carried out by Egypt, Greece and Cyprus. 

The several-day military exercise will be conducted west Crete Island. 

The drills include implementing several activities, such as marine and air combat operations, maritime interception skills in addition to searching for and detecting submarines. 

Cadets from the Egyptian Naval Academy are set to participate in the military exercise, which will be witnessed by several youths representing Egypt’s Presidential Leadership Program for the first time. 

The drills come within the framework of the Egyptian Armed Forces’ joint training plan with friendly countries with the aim of fostering military cooperation and exchanging training expertise in various fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The production of an Egyptian armored vehicle started three years ago with Egyptian minds completely; the design of armored vehicles and their full implementation inside the war production factories of the Ministry of Military Production, pointing out that there are different versions of the armored vehicles, including light and heavy fighting vehicles; and riot breakout and rapid intervention and special forces vehicles participating in the fight against terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> The production of an Egyptian armored vehicle started three years ago with Egyptian minds completely; the design of armored vehicles and their full implementation inside the war production factories of the Ministry of Military Production, pointing out that there are different versions of the armored vehicles, including light and heavy fighting vehicles; and riot breakout and rapid intervention and special forces vehicles participating in the fight against terrorism.




Let's make this thread Great again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> Let's make this thread Great again


I am doing my part as usual.. missing Gomig-21and the others!?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


> I am doing my part as usual.. missing Gomig-21and the others!?


I really don't know where they are, v sad.



Harpcore_lover said:


> I really don't know where they are, v sad.


Check this sweet m1a1 with some upgrades featured in EDEX



Harpcore_lover said:


> I really don't know where they are, v sad.
> 
> 
> Check this sweet m1a1 with some upgrades featured in EDEX

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Mtga(make thread great again)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Hell NO said:


> Mtga(make thread great again)


@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Three more Rafale for Egypt*
* 
DM13, DM14 and DM15*
*




*











This is the last of the 24 aircrafts!? (some say there are still 4 to come in 2019..making it 20 delivered), 8 aircraft with one seat and 16 aircraft with two seats..
Everyone is waiting for the next deal of 12 or 24 more of these beauties!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## D-Mitch

The Egyptian Navy today

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The SC

*Mistral self defence
*





Ka-52K (Deal done..)







"Pantsir-ME" Naval Close-In Defense System (most likely..)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

EW MSP-418K






It was ordered with the Egyptian Mig-35s

It is an EW pod for waging electronic war on air defense systems and radar guided missiles
It uses DRFM technology and is the first Russian pod to use this technology
This technology allows the Pod to transmit misleading information about the aircraft's location, speed and altitude
and creates false targets to mislead enemy radars and missiles..

G-J bands are used to detect and disturb radar signals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> *Mistral self defence
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ka-52K (Deal done..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Pantsir-ME" Naval Close-In Defense System (most likely..)


Dream on...


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The SC said:


> I am doing my part as usual.. missing Gomig-21and the others!?



https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/team-usa.306182/page-142#post-10746807
'We're trailering the boat all the way down there in October for a couple of weeks lo. Meeting up with friends in Miami and we're cruising together to Islamorada for some tropical boating, swimming, snorkeling and of course, fishing. We're actually thinking of doing a Bimini run. Looking forward to it. I have a friend who made the Bimini run with his wife on jet skis!l"


Hope he is ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> EW MSP-418K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was ordered with the Egyptian Mig-35s
> 
> It is an EW pod for waging electronic war on air defense systems and radar guided missiles
> It uses DRFM technology and is the first Russian pod to use this technology
> This technology allows the Pod to transmit misleading information about the aircraft's location, speed and altitude
> and creates false targets to mislead enemy radars and missiles..
> 
> G-J bands are used to detect and disturb radar signals


Get real, there is no Mig35 built or to be delivered to any air forces be it Egyptian or Russian..Egypt is getting the MIG 29 MM2..


----------



## The SC

Hamartia Antidote said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/team-usa.306182/page-142#post-10746807
> 'We're trailering the boat all the way down there in October for a couple of weeks lol"
> Hope he is ok


Hope so too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell NO

Ceylal said:


> Get real, there is no Mig35 built or to be delivered to any air forces be it Egyptian or Russian..Egypt is getting the MIG 29 MM2..


Dream on.....


----------



## The SC

Hell NO said:


> Dream on.....


*Just show him this:*

*MiG-35 Deliveries Draw Close*

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2018-12-06/mig-35-deliveries-draw-close

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

SAMCC (SURFACE TO AIR MISSILE COMMAND CONTROL CENTER).. made in Egypt






- SAMCC is considered an IMCP or (IMPROVED MISSILE CONTROL POST) system from C2 and C4 systems to improve airborne control and guidance .

- The system displays digital maps (2D) and (3D) (RASTER OR VECTOR) with the ability to modify and study ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jäger

Egyptian special forces soldiers with SIG-552s in Sheikh Zuweid, Sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I hear many people saying the Egyptian air force is lacking because it does not have the AIM-120 AMRAAM but in the case of conflict couldn't gulf countries or middle eastern allies send them AMRAAMs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

YvngEngineer said:


> I hear many people saying the Egyptian air force is lacking because it does not have the AIM-120 AMRAAM but in the case of conflict couldn't gulf countries or middle eastern allies send them AMRAAMs?


How old are you? you cant transfer very special weapons like amraam(even much simple ones) to another country without supplier permission, next time that country will face serious obstacles from USA(or supplier country) to get new ones or spare parts. it is the way of keep any country under control by big powers. for example spare parts are given in very small numbers for fighter aircrafts, a client country can keep its fleet airworthy for only 2 months. so they need supplier for ever!

i doubt Egyptian F16s can fire amraam even they have the missile, because of software.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

all is useless if you cant save muslims from israeli cruelity

sisi the puppet of jews in power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

xbat said:


> How old are you? you cant transfer very special weapons like amraam(even much simple ones) to another country without supplier permission, next time that country will face serious obstacles from USA(or supplier country) to get new ones or spare parts. it is the way of keep any country under control by big powers. for example spare parts are given in very small numbers for fighter aircrafts, a client country can keep its fleet airworthy for only 2 months. so they need supplier for ever!
> 
> i doubt Egyptian F16s can fire amraam even they have the missile, because of software.


You asking how old I am is irrelevant with intelligence not relating to age. In conflict anything goes for example if Egypt and Israel were in a conflict any country that operates the AMRAAM could send them the missile in secret without the Americans knowing. If the arabs bought the JF-17 they would be pretty sure they would never be out of spare parts but instead relied on Russia and the U.S. with unreliable supplying of parts. Not sure about the software but I can't say you or I are right or wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

YvngEngineer said:


> You asking how old I am is irrelevant with intelligence not relating to age. In conflict anything goes for example if Egypt and Israel were in a conflict any country that operates the AMRAAM could send them the missile in secret without the Americans knowing. If the arabs bought the JF-17 they would be pretty sure they would never be out of spare parts but instead relied on Russia and the U.S. with unreliable supplying of parts. Not sure about the software but I can't say you or I are right or wrong.



Well, when they secretly transfer the missile what are they telling usa when they order?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xbat

YvngEngineer said:


> You asking how old I am is irrelevant with intelligence not relating to age. In conflict anything goes for example if Egypt and Israel were in a conflict any country that operates the AMRAAM could send them the missile in secret without the Americans knowing. If the arabs bought the JF-17 they would be pretty sure they would never be out of spare parts but instead relied on Russia and the U.S. with unreliable supplying of parts. Not sure about the software but I can't say you or I are right or wrong.


you are implying that you are smart! that's fine for me because you can understand quickly.

You cant transfer amraam without US permission, you cant hide it even you achieved it, wouldnt work properly(cause of software or kill switch, that what i believe) US had a bad experience with Iran about it.

you think JF-17 is sanction free? it has Chinese avionics, russian engine, Israeli HUD and even Turkish targeting pod beside pakistani parts and i believe many others.

during 1974 Cyprus operation US sanctioned Turkey, some Turkish fighters couldnt fly because lack of tire! yes even tire can stop a country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell NO

Super Falcon said:


> all is useless if you cant save muslims from israeli cruelity
> 
> sisi the puppet of jews in power


Egyptian army is there to protect Egypt not the Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Hell NO said:


> Egyptian army is there to protect Egypt not the Muslims.


Agreed who are egyptians muslims if yes if they have faith in ALLAH and his messanger P. B. U. H anf their teachings i think egypt is not important but muslim UMMAH is egypt is important due to its first jews scare


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Are the vehicles built in Egypt?



The SC said:


>


----------



## The SC

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Are the vehicles built in Egypt?


Yes.. you can see them in the Egyptian Expo EDEX 2018

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/edex...fficial-online-show-daily-news-web-tv.584503/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Thanks. Good to hear it. 

One ore question, are they in their market for others to buy it, or they were only developed for Egyptian military needs? 



The SC said:


> Yes.. you can see them in the Egyptian Expo EDEX 2018
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/edex...fficial-online-show-daily-news-web-tv.584503/


----------



## The SC

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Thanks. Good to hear it.
> 
> One ore question, are they in their market for others to buy it, or they were only developed for Egyptian military needs?


I think they will sell..in time..after they make enough for the Egyptian army.. The Egyptian policy is to manufacture weapons and sell them to Middle Eastern and African countries.. so..it is YES..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Hey guys, anyone ever herd of this thing called "Scarab model 324" stealth drone, made in the US in the 80s exclusively for Egypt?



Definitely, bro. We remember back in the 80's when the only few times we saw them deployed was during Bright Star of the early days. Apparently they only used a handful and some 50 of them are still unpacked. But what gets me the most is the same BS story like the SCALP and how there's this brutal stigma of how these "almost obsolete" drones are dangerous in the hands of Egyptians because they can be used as.....and you know the rest of that story, right? lol. What a shame that even after all this time, we still have to hear this crap.

I'll tell you what, though, maybe it is time to unpack them and work them into seriously lethal drones. They would make amazing kamikaze drones.



The SC said:


> *Three more Rafale for Egypt*
> *
> DM13, DM14 and DM15*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last of the 24 aircrafts!? (some say there are still 4 to come in 2019..making it 20 delivered), 8 aircraft with one seat and 16 aircraft with two seats..
> Everyone is waiting for the next deal of 12 or 24 more of these beauties!



I think there's 4 left, bro. But the problem is how difficult this additional contract is becoming to the point where I think it's time to move on from the Rafale. They did so with the FREMM which I think is great and go with the Meko and possibly Italian ships. Just need to show the will that if you can't make it work, you lose it.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Hope he is ok



Everything is good, bro.  Thanks for checking in. Never made it to FLA because there was a bad surge of red tide that would've kept us on land and the only reason we were going there was to drop the boat in the water. But I just got back from Egypt and the ME. Was there for 3 weeks+ and did some diving in Sinai and traveled the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Definitely, bro. We remember back in the 80's when the only few times we saw them deployed was during Bright Star of the early days. Apparently they only used a handful and some 50 of them are still unpacked. But what gets me the most is the same BS story like the SCALP and how there's this brutal stigma of how these "almost obsolete" drones are dangerous in the hands of Egyptians because they can be used as.....and you know the rest of that story, right? lol. What a shame that even after all this time, we still have to hear this crap.
> 
> I'll tell you what, though, maybe it is time to unpack them and work them into seriously lethal drones. They would make amazing kamikaze drones.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's 4 left, bro. But the problem is how difficult this additional contract is becoming to the point where I think it's time to move on from the Rafale. They did so with the FREMM which I think is great and go with the Meko and possibly Italian ships. Just need to show the will that if you can't make it work, you lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is good, bro.  Thanks for checking in. Never made it to FLA because there was a bad surge of red tide that would've kept us on land and the only reason we were going there was to drop the boat in the water. But I just got back from Egypt and the ME. Was there for 3 weeks+ and did some diving in Sinai and traveled the region.


Nice to hear back from you Bro..We missed you and your important well thought of posts..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Definitely, bro. We remember back in the 80's when the only few times we saw them deployed was during Bright Star of the early days. Apparently they only used a handful and some 50 of them are still unpacked. But what gets me the most is the same BS story like the SCALP and how there's this brutal stigma of how these "almost obsolete" drones are dangerous in the hands of Egyptians because they can be used as.....and you know the rest of that story, right? lol. What a shame that even after all this time, we still have to hear this crap.
> 
> I'll tell you what, though, maybe it is time to unpack them and work them into seriously lethal drones. They would make amazing kamikaze drones.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's 4 left, bro. But the problem is how difficult this additional contract is becoming to the point where I think it's time to move on from the Rafale. They did so with the FREMM which I think is great and go with the Meko and possibly Italian ships. Just need to show the will that if you can't make it work, you lose it.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is good, bro.  Thanks for checking in. Never made it to FLA because there was a bad surge of red tide that would've kept us on land and the only reason we were going there was to drop the boat in the water. But I just got back from Egypt and the ME. Was there for 3 weeks+ and did some diving in Sinai and traveled the region.


I think a cheaper kamikaze drone could work with an electric motor powering a turboprop with a small payload of about 1-2 pounds of high explosive. Maybe 3-4 feet long that can be launched from a pneumatic catapult with a range of 30-40 miles. I'm not sure how realistic and how much it wold cost per unit but I'm sure Egypt could do it at a much cheaper cost than the above you described.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

It is reported a Rafale of the Egyptian air force crashed today,the pilot,who was one of the first to be trained in France didn't seem to survive. If true,may he RIP. Waiting for more details.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089959349756272642

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Vergennes said:


> It is reported a Rafale of the Egyptian air force crashed today,the pilot,who was one of the first to be trained in France didn't seem to survive. If true,may he RIP. Waiting for more details.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089959349756272642


There are no official comments yet.. if a Rafale was crashed they would have announced it immediately.. just like they did with the Mig-35..
RIP to the pilot anyway..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21 

Macron said during his visit to Egypt that France has delivered 23 Rafales to EAF..only one left from the initial contract..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Sorry but this army is defenseless and weak! Wanna know why 1. 100% of the weapons are imported 2. This army is being build to kill its own people 3. it serves the current need of a secret favorite that the muslims hate but not its people that's for sure 4. it has a big budget but spends it for useless weapons in bonanzas instead of the required armaments it needs 5. last but not least it is not ready for a single fight


 You made ma laugh a lot.. so let's agree to disagree here on all those 5 points..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

looks great but can they open Rafah crossing without Israeli permission ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

aziqbal said:


> looks great but can they open Rafah crossing without Israeli permission ?


The minute the picture was taken, the duds go back to their original box...and to the warehouse...
Rafah is Israeli controlled...The Egyptian are Just workers manning the crossing.


----------



## Gomig-21

YvngEngineer said:


> I think a cheaper kamikaze drone could work with an electric motor powering a turboprop with a small payload of about 1-2 pounds of high explosive. Maybe 3-4 feet long that can be launched from a pneumatic catapult with a range of 30-40 miles. I'm not sure how realistic and how much it wold cost per unit but I'm sure Egypt could do it at a much cheaper cost than the above you described.



Yes and no. You make a good point about the cost and all that, but the point I was making is that those Scarabs were delivered in the mid-late 80's, approximately 56 units. They've only used 3 or 4 of them and the rest are not even unpackaged and are actually stored away in their boxes. The history behind these Teledyne drones is that they were approached with the project for the US military and for some reason or another (political and militarily) the Pentagon was already pushing for General Atomics' Predator B-001 program and really didn't want to go anywhere with this Scarab drone for that reason. But instead of pulling the plug, the Egyptian army was pushing for a drone because at the time of the peace treat, satelite and radars and particularly surveillance on Sinai was not as advanced as it is today, and we were looking for something with tremendous range to cover the peninisula. And so Congress gave the contract to Teledyne for these Scarabs to the Egyptian military.

So by the time they were delivered, the Egyptian army had already invested in its satelite and surveillance program and was already monitoring all of Sinai and these drones were nothing but a backup, hence why they stayed in their packages.

So now, with a relatively stealthy design (even by today's standards), and being accused by so many of the anti-Egyptian evil empire out there of needlessly possessing these dangerous weapons, we might as well make good use of them in a non-UAV/UCAV manner since that department has been taken care of also with many different drones, including the Wing Loong.



aziqbal said:


> looks great but can they open Rafah crossing without Israeli permission ?



What makes you think we need Israeli permission? Educate me, please. I'd like to hear this. You came here and threw mud in our faces, so let's see if you actually know what you're talking about. Show me some proof that suggests we need Israel's permission to open a border between our country and the Palestinian strip. I'll be waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Does Egypt Have patriots, I checked a site or two and both said that Egypt has like 5 batteries of a long range patriot system, 4 batteries were bought for 1.2 billion usd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mekawy

Harpcore_lover said:


> Does Egypt Have patriots, I checked a site or two and both said that Egypt has like 5 batteries of a long range patriot system, 4 batteries were bought for 1.2 billion usd.


no, Egypt doesn't have any patriots despite many us resources said Egypt have

================================================


Egypt mirage-2000 takes part in sainai operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

I


mekawy said:


> no, Egypt doesn't have any patriots despite many us resources said Egypt have
> 
> ================================================
> 
> 
> Egypt mirage-2000 takes part in sainai operations


 Have got another source that mentioned that we bought 32 batteries in 1999 for a couple billion dollars.
In 1999, Egypt acquired 32 Patriot-3 (MIM-104-F/PAC-3) missile systems from the United States for $1.3 billion. [12] The PAC-3 is a highly-maneuverable hit-to-kill missile designed to defend against short and medium-range ballistic missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Harpcore_lover said:


> I
> 
> Have got another source that mentioned that we bought 32 batteries in 1999 for a couple billion dollars.
> In 1999, Egypt acquired 32 Patriot-3 (MIM-104-F/PAC-3) missile systems from the United States for $1.3 billion. [12] The PAC-3 is a highly-maneuverable hit-to-kill missile designed to defend against short and medium-range ballistic missiles.


I mean Egypt has the S-300VM so they are well prepared but in a war with Israel however unlikely you can bet your bottom dollar these will be top priority and must be defended by many other smaller SAM systems like the Iris-T, Buk, Hawk but even then somehow I think Israel would break through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Phillip the Arab said:


> I mean Egypt has the S-300VM so they are well prepared but in a war with Israel however unlikely you can bet your bottom dollar these will be top priority and must be defended by many other smaller SAM systems like the Iris-T, Buk, Hawk but even then somehow I think Israel would break through.



Isreal adds fuel tanks to their f-35s which lowers the stealthiness of the jet.
Isreal can penetrate the defences but at what cost? And Are they willing to sustain it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


>


Where have ya been mate, we need to get this thread back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/24...12_Su_35_Fighter_Jets_to_Egypt_for__2_Billion



Harpcore_lover said:


> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/24...12_Su_35_Fighter_Jets_to_Egypt_for__2_Billion


We are getting Su-35s.
Fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/24...12_Su_35_Fighter_Jets_to_Egypt_for__2_Billion
> 
> 
> We are getting Su-35s.
> Fucking awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Buddy, I owe you a couple of Tony's Pizzas!  You were right all along and while you got a lot of grief from the likes of guys like @Frogman and that @MICA guy and even myself, you were right about them going to eventually order the Su-35! This is great news. Start out with 24 aircraft to compliment the 50 MiG-35 and then keep increasing those numbers until all the F-16's are weeded out. Maybe this will light a fire under the US' *** to up the game and possibly offer the F-15 or even the F/A-18 with ALL ITS WEAPONS. No more of those stupid restrictions.

This was exactly what they needed to do. Can't be bogged down by one superpower supplier who limits the lethality of the weapons they sell you.

Su-35 with its compliments of weapons will be a very effective aircraft in the EAF to go with the MiG-35 and Rafales. Mabrouk 3aleina ya gama3a!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Buddy, I owe you a couple of Tony's Pizzas!  You were right all along and while you got a lot of grief from the likes of guys like @Frogman and that @MICA guy and even myself, you were right about them going to eventually order the Su-35! This is great news. Start out with 24 aircraft to compliment the 50 MiG-35 and then keep increasing those numbers until all the F-16's are weeded out. Maybe this will light a fire under the US' *** to up the game and possibly offer the F-15 or even the F/A-18 with ALL ITS WEAPONS. No more of those stupid restrictions.
> 
> This was exactly what they needed to do. Can't be bogged down by one superpower supplier who limits the lethality of the weapons they sell you.
> 
> Su-35 with its compliments of weapons will be a very effective aircraft in the EAF to go with the MiG-35 and Rafales. Marouk 3aleina ya gama3a!


Mabrouk Ala Misr Om Edunya

I thought that is why the optional Rafale deal was postponed.. this one was pending..
The US should at least upgrade the F-16 to V with full weapons' package..Their alibi is not valid anymore..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Mabrouk Ala Misr Om Edunya
> 
> I thought that is why the optional Rafale deal was postponed.. this one was pending..
> The US should at least upgrade the F-16 to V with full weapons' package..Their alibi is not valid anymore..



Completely agree and this is the time to do it while the orange-headed boboon monkey clown is in office since he loves Sisi and would push to get it done. This is the perfect time for Sisi to sit Trump's *** down in a chair and tell him enough is enough and we want our F-16s upgraded to the v standard and other things as well! AIM-120C/D and AIM-9X and other things including the new AESA radar and helmets etc. The aid package is there for this sort of thing and Sisi needs to push this clown really hard and he can get him to succumb and put pressure on congress to approve it. Israel won't do crap because they're busy dealing with Netanyahu's eventual trial for bribery and won't focus on this very much. But the most important element is the fact that we're moving towards Russian hardware. This is the one thing that will piss the US off to no end and they might require Egypt stop any deals with Russia in order to get the V-upgrade. But that won't be enough. It would have to be a substitute which would men 24 of the latest and greatest F-15 Eagles or nothing at all.

Oh and the other thing is that we need to make sure that the Meteor is on its way to our Rafales without any complications whatsoever like the SCALPs. This is another absolute priority and necessity.

*Russia will deliver several dozen Su-35 to Egypt
The amount of the contract was about two billion dollars.*







Moscow. March 18. INTERFAX.RU - The Russian Federation has concluded a contract for the supply of several dozen heavy Su-35 multifunctional fighters with Egypt, the Kommersant newspaper reported on Monday with reference to two top managers of defense industry enterprises.

"The corresponding agreement, which implies the supply of" over two dozen machines "and aviation aids to them in the amount of about $ 2 billion, entered into force at the end of 2018, and the deliveries may begin as early as 2020-2021. , but noted that the contract "guarantees the capacity utilization of the manufacturer of the machine, the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aviation Plant, for several years ahead," the publication says.

At the same time, one of the interlocutors of the publication stressed that the production capabilities of the factory line allow the company to produce about 20 such machines for the needs of the Russian aerospace forces without problems in 2019-2020.

The Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation and Rosoboronexport (a special exporter of Russian weapons) refrained from commenting on the newspaper on this topic, Kommersant reports. Last year, the Russian Aerospace Forces received ten such fighters.

https://www.interfax.ru/amp/654588



The SC said:


> Mabrouk Ala Misr Om Edunya
> 
> I thought that is why the optional Rafale deal was postponed.. this one was pending..
> The US should at least upgrade the F-16 to V with full weapons' package..Their alibi is not valid anymore..



And this will be the first aircraft in the EAF that will come standard with TVC. That should be interesting to see how our pilots' skills take advantage of that immense capability. While EAF pilot's flight doctrine is very strict and you NEVER EVER EVER see them pulling off stunts (even simple barrel rolls or loops or anything of that kind) with all their available aircraft and now they're getting a swan that dances in the air suspended, how are they going to contain themselves LOL?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Completely agree and this is the time to do it while the orange-headed boboon monkey clown is in office since he loves Sisi and would push to get it done. This is the perfect time for Sisi to sit Trump's *** down in a chair and tell him enough is enough and we want our F-16s upgraded to the v standard and other things as well! AIM-120C/D and AIM-9X and other things including the new AESA radar and helmets etc. The aid package is there for this sort of thing and Sisi needs to push this clown really hard and he can get him to succumb and put pressure on congress to approve it. Israel won't do crap because they're busy dealing with Netanyahu's eventual trial for bribery and won't focus on this very much. But the most important element is the fact that we're moving towards Russian hardware. This is the one thing that will piss the US off to no end and they might require Egypt stop any deals with Russia in order to get the V-upgrade. But that won't be enough. It would have to be a substitute which would men 24 of the latest and greatest F-15 Eagles or nothing at all.
> 
> Oh and the other thing is that we need to make sure that the Meteor is on its way to our Rafales without any complications whatsoever like the SCALPs. This is another absolute priority and necessity.
> 
> *Russia will deliver several dozen Su-35 to Egypt
> The amount of the contract was about two billion dollars.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow. March 18. INTERFAX.RU - The Russian Federation has concluded a contract for the supply of several dozen heavy Su-35 multifunctional fighters with Egypt, the Kommersant newspaper reported on Monday with reference to two top managers of defense industry enterprises.
> 
> "The corresponding agreement, which implies the supply of" over two dozen machines "and aviation aids to them in the amount of about $ 2 billion, entered into force at the end of 2018, and the deliveries may begin as early as 2020-2021. , but noted that the contract "guarantees the capacity utilization of the manufacturer of the machine, the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aviation Plant, for several years ahead," the publication says.
> 
> At the same time, one of the interlocutors of the publication stressed that the production capabilities of the factory line allow the company to produce about 20 such machines for the needs of the Russian aerospace forces without problems in 2019-2020.
> 
> The Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation and Rosoboronexport (a special exporter of Russian weapons) refrained from commenting on the newspaper on this topic, Kommersant reports. Last year, the Russian Aerospace Forces received ten such fighters.
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/amp/654588
> 
> 
> 
> And this will be the first aircraft in the EAF that will come standard with TVC. That should be interesting to see how our pilots' skills take advantage of that immense capability. While EAF pilot's flight doctrine is very strict and you NEVER EVER EVER see them pulling off stunts (even simple barrel rolls or loops or anything of that kind) with all their available aircraft and now they're getting a swan that dances in the air suspended, how are they going to contain themselves LOL?


They will become good dancers, do not worry much.. seen what they could do with a stiff dancer like the Mig-21?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> They will become good dancers, do not worry much.. seen what they could do with a stiff dancer like the Mig-21?


Air defense procurement next?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Air defense procurement next?


Most likely the S-400..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

@Frogman 
Where are ya mate? I also requested that I follow you on Twitter and you wouldn't accept.me lol


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

The SC said:


>


Sisi is visiting Washington, we better get these vipers lol


----------



## The SC

Harpcore_lover said:


> Sisi is visiting Washington, we better get these vipers lol


The SU-35 are coming.. _ it is a requirement before the SU-57 _
It is also important to upgrade a good number of the F-16s to V .. I've heard it'll be done with batches of 18 at a time..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The SU-35 are coming.. _ it is a requirement before the SU-57 _
> It is also important to upgrade a good number of the F-16s to V .. I've heard it'll be done with batches of 18 at a time..


Will the AIM-120 still not be on there? The Jordanian F-16s can fire AIM-120s considering they were at war with Israel in the past and are right next to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Will the AIM-120 still not be on there? The Jordanian F-16s can fire AIM-120s considering they were at war with Israel in the past and are right next to them.


What was negotiated before was the upgrade and a new weapons' suite..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nile phoenix

Hello all,

I'm new here. I'd like to ask this question.....we know the EAF has a sizeable F-16 fleet that is compatible and integrated with Early Warning Sensors like the Hawkeye etc but with Egypt buying Rafales, MiG-29M's and now Su-35 how is all of this supposed to work together?

I also ask the same question about the Air Defense Forces....how are all the systems made compatible, especially the newer S.300, TOR-M2 and Buk M2?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harpcore_lover

nile phoenix said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here. I'd like to ask this question.....we know the EAF has a sizeable F-16 fleet that is compatible and integrated with Early Warning Sensors like the Hawkeye etc but with Egypt buying Rafales, MiG-29M's and now Su-35 how is all of this supposed to work together?
> 
> I also ask the same question about the Air Defense Forces....how are all the systems made compatible, especially the newer S.300, TOR-M2 and Buk M2?


I don't know about the jets.
The defence system was made to all be integrated by a system made by Raytheon in which all the systems are connected together via fiber optic cabels bunkered deep under ground throughout Sinai.



Harpcore_lover said:


> I don't know about the jets.
> The defence system was made to all be integrated by a system made by Raytheon in which all the systems are connected together via fiber optic cabels bunkered deep under ground throughout Sinai.


 
Egypt just bought 6 Meko frigates from Germany with the possibility of local production of 1-2 of them

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113568735372222464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nahid

Harpcore_lover said:


> I don't know about the jets.
> The defence system was made to all be integrated by a system made by Raytheon in which all the systems are connected together via fiber optic cabels bunkered deep under ground throughout Sinai.
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt just bought 6 Meko frigates from Germany with the possibility of local production of 1-2 of them
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113568735372222464


which ship is more capable? miko 200 or freem friget?


----------



## The SC

Nahid said:


> which ship is more capable? miko 200 or freem friget?


Not the same frigate category.. MekoA200 is 3400 tons while Fremm is 6000+tons (almost a destroyer or a small one)



nile phoenix said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new here. I'd like to ask this question.....we know the EAF has a sizeable F-16 fleet that is compatible and integrated with Early Warning Sensors like the Hawkeye etc but with Egypt buying Rafales, MiG-29M's and now Su-35 how is all of this supposed to work together?
> 
> I also ask the same question about the Air Defense Forces....how are all the systems made compatible, especially the newer S.300, TOR-M2 and Buk M2?


Egypt has a C4i of its own capable of integrating Western and Eastern military systems.. as for the aircrafts.. the Russians have a link similar to the Western Link 16.. which means the Migs and the Sukhoi can communicate between them and with the C4i.. the same applies to the F-16s, Mirages and Rafales.. So it is clear that the C4i can communicate with both and serves as a master link for the Western and Eastern links.. the same goes for the Navy and the army.. and Also for the combined forces..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

Nahid said:


> which ship is more capable? miko 200 or freem friget?



I prefer the FREMM, but 6 pieces of Meko 200 are more useful for the Northern and Southern navies to join the two mistrals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nile phoenix

Any more info on the Russian systems similar to Link 16 and the Egyptian C4 system?


----------



## Philip the Arab

nile phoenix said:


> Any more info on the Russian systems similar to Link 16 and the Egyptian C4 system?


Are you Arab? I assume this because your name has *Nile* in it which is in Egpyt.


----------



## nile phoenix

Technically I'm not an Arab. I'm Egyptian born living in Australia


----------



## Barmaley

Egyptsat-A space video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

In The October War 1973, 64 battles took place
(A battle is one in which a military brigade or more is participating).
Egyptian forces won an absolute victory in 51 battles and took over the land occupied by the Israeli army on October 6 with an area of 168 km and a depth of 15 km, including 31 Israeli military strong points.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

nile phoenix said:


> Technically I'm not an Arab. I'm Egyptian born living in Australia



Good to see you again, it's been a while. How's everything in the land down under?



Abdelrahman said:


> I prefer the FREMM, but 6 pieces of Meko 200 are more useful for the Northern and Southern navies to join the two mistrals.



Indeed. 6 ships in one bang is a heck of a deal. This is exactly what we were saying about a year ago as far as the EN is concerned that they need to increase the number of modern frigates and they went out and did exactly that. Maybe they're listening to us? lol

What remains to be seen is what they end up with as far as these two are concerned.











I'd rather see the NH90 but if the deal for the AW-149 goes through, at least it'll be a helo that they're already familiar with having it already in the inventory for medivac. Either way, we'll need to see a higher level of maritime SAR caps, for sure.



The SC said:


> They will become good dancers, do not worry much.. seen what they could do with a stiff dancer like the Mig-21?



Not worried about that at all. I do have a little concern regarding the US' reaction to this purchase. We'll have to wait and see if anything develops regarding that and Russian sanctions but if there is anytime to make these deals and take advantage of them is now, with the orange guy in office. The only thing is he might be powerless if congress decides to pass a resolution against Egypt since it's hell bent up against Russia, while Trump doesn't really care much about that.

BTW, there's some raging talk about a deal that involves a batch of JF-17 which would be rather interesting but a bit bizarre TBH. Should be an interesting next few months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Good to see you again, it's been a while. How's everything in the land down under?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. 6 ships in one bang is a heck of a deal. This is exactly what we were saying about a year ago as far as the EN is concerned that they need to increase the number of modern frigates and they went out and did exactly that. Maybe they're listening to us? lol
> 
> What remains to be seen is what they end up with as far as these two are concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather see the NH90 but if the deal for the AW-149 goes through, at least it'll be a helo that they're already familiar with having it already in the inventory for medivac. Either way, we'll need to see a higher level of maritime SAR caps, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Not worried about that at all. I do have a little concern regarding the US' reaction to this purchase. We'll have to wait and see if anything develops regarding that and Russian sanctions but if there is anytime to make these deals and take advantage of them is now, with the orange guy in office. The only thing is he might be powerless if congress decides to pass a resolution against Egypt since it's hell bent up against Russia, while Trump doesn't really care much about that.
> 
> BTW, there's some raging talk about a deal that involves a batch of JF-17 which would be rather interesting but a bit bizarre TBH. Should be an interesting next few months.


As you know by now the AW-149 won the bid..the numbers will tend more towards 30 than 20 due to being less expensive.. in fact the official order by the EN is 20 plus an option for 10..just found out on Wikipedia....Egypt might also get different versions which will be awesome.. 

like this AW-159 Wildcat
















*
AW-149*
https://thaimilitaryandasianregion.wordpress.com/2016/12/07/aw149-multirole-helicopter/

Concerning the SU-35.. I don't see the congress in a position to impose sanctions on Egypt after it has allowed India to get its S-400..


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> As you know by now the AW-149 won the bid..the numbers will tend more towards 30 than 20 due to being less expensive.. in fact the official order by the EN is 20 plus an option for 10..just found out on Wikipedia....Egypt might also get different versions which will be awesome..
> 
> like this AW-159 Wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> AW-149*
> https://thaimilitaryandasianregion.wordpress.com/2016/12/07/aw149-multirole-helicopter/
> 
> Concerning the SU-35.. I don't see the congress in a position to impose sanctions on Egypt after it has allowed India to get its S-400..


Always Egypt choose weapons by wise I trust them but I don't know when and by what situation they choose mig29 m2!


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Always Egypt choose weapons by wise I trust them but I don't know when and by what situation they choose mig29 m2!


It is really the MIG-35, the appellation of Mig-29M-M2 was changed by the manufacturer.. it is a sophisticated fighter plane.. very different from what was known as Mig-29 before.. try to read about it here on PDF and on the net.. it is a potent 4+(+) generation fighter.. so it was a wise move to replace some of the old fighters that had to be retired by a very modern one..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> It is really the MIG-35, the appellation of Mig-29M-M2 was changed by the manufacturer.. it is a sophisticated fighter plane.. very different from what was known as Mig-29 before.. try to read about it here on PDF and on the net.. it is a potent 4+(+) generation fighter.. so it was a wise move to replace some of the old fighters that had to be retired by a very modern one..


Yes it is but I mean quality of this fighter in beginning they lose one


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Yes it is but I mean quality of this fighter in beginning they lose one


Means nothing.. read about how many F-16s and Typhoons were lost in training..much worst.. but it takes nothing from their capabilities in general..


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> It is really the MIG-35, the appellation of Mig-29M-M2 was changed by the manufacturer.. it is a sophisticated fighter plane.. very different from what was known as Mig-29 before.. try to read about it here on PDF and on the net.. it is a potent 4+(+) generation fighter.. so it was a wise move to replace some of the old fighters that had to be retired by a very modern one..


I might be wrong but last i check none of russian fighters have any Aesa radar

I wont call a fighter 4.5 gen if it cant even field an AESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> I might be wrong but last i check none of russian fighters have any Aesa radar
> 
> I wont call a fighter 4.5 gen if it cant even field an AESA radar


That is true but momentary.. Russia is working on many different AESA radars.. it has some ready a few years back but is was not satisfied with a 170 km range, the new ones will have at least 270 km range and they will soon be available this year..

*The SU-57 has the _N036_ Byelka AESA radar.. combined with two side AESA radars:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> That is true but momentary.. Russia is working on many different AESA radars.. it has some ready a few years back but is was not satisfied with a 170 km range, the new ones will have at least 270 km range and they will soon be available this year..
> 
> *The SU-57 has the _N036_ Byelka AESA radar.. combined with two side AESA radars:


Claims...untill it delivers a working one i will not call su35 or mig35 a 4.5 gen fighter 

The vulnerability of russian avionics /radars were evident in pak india skirmish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> Claims...untill it delivers a working one i will not call su35 or mig35 a 4.5 gen fighter
> 
> The vulnerability of russian avionics /radars were evident in pak india skirmish


That is old tech compared to the MIG-35 or SU-35..AESA is being tested thoroughly before implementation,, it is matter of months now.. besides that the Russian passive radars in action now are very potent..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

The SC said:


> That is old tech compared to the MIG-35 or SU-35..AESA is being tested thoroughly before implementation,, it is matter of months now.. besides that the Russian passive radars in action now are very potent..


PESA tech is no where near AESA ..end of story 
Russia has no working AESA as of today ..end of story


----------



## The SC

ziaulislam said:


> PESA tech is no where near AESA ..end of story
> Russia has no working AESA as of today ..end of story


You read only what you want.. end of story..
From post #5319

*The SU-57 has the _N036_ Byelka AESA radar.. combined with two side AESA radars:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Can you delete the vile and irrelevant messages the above members are spewing please? @Dubious @waz @Horus @The Eagle @WAJsal

Edit: Thanks Eagle for taking the irrelevant messages off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harpcore_lover

Philip the Arab said:


> Can you delete the vile and irrelevant messages the above members are spewing please? @Dubious @waz @Horus @The Eagle @WAJsal
> 
> Edit: Thanks Eagle for taking the irrelevant messages off.



Apologies for everyone.


----------



## The SC

Delivery of the 3rd Egyptian Type-209 MOD submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## vostok

Egyptian Ka-52.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Is there any domestic program for developing Egyptian fighter jets, helicopters, and UAVs? 



The SC said:


>


----------



## The SC

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Is there any domestic program for developing Egyptian fighter jets, helicopters, and UAVs?


Egypt was making the Chinese K-8E trainer for a long time with a lot of improvements..as well as the Gazelle Heli under licence..There is not much info about making UAVs..

Egyptian K-8E trainer







Egyptian Aérospatiale Gazelle helicopter​




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

The SC said:


> Egypt was making the Chinese K-8E trainer for a long time with a lot of improvements..as well as the Gazelle Heli under licence..There is not much info about making UAVs..
> 
> Egyptian K-8E trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Aérospatiale Gazelle helicopter​



The pictured helicopter is a Mi-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Agha Sher said:


> The pictured helicopter is a Mi-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


In your opinion could they make a helicopter indigenously with a foreign engine of course?


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> In your opinion could they make a helicopter indigenously with a foreign engine of course?


Egypt is making the Gazelle for long time.. they have the technology to build a new helicopter.. that should come with an improved economy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Egypt is making the Gazelle for long time.. they have the technology to build a new helicopter.. that should come with an improved economy..


I've been saying this a lot lately but I truly think that Arab countries should do joint projects that fulfill the needs of Arab armies. Sharing tech should be a priority to help establish each countries defense industry. Jordan could for example give RWS tech to the UAE in exchange for EDIC bomb tech and etc. It would truly help by making independent R&D for weapon systems redundant when you can get the tech from allied nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

The SC said:


> Egypt is making the Gazelle for long time.. they have the technology to build a new helicopter.. that should come with an improved economy..



With all due respect, we must differentiate between assembling and making. 

To my knowledge, Egypt is assembling different parts of the helicopter e.g. avionics and subsystem are shipped to Egypt from developed countries.

I doubt that Egypt would be able to develop a helicopter on their own with decent avionics and subsystems in the short-term (5-10 years). I simply do not see the required industrial base, infrastructure and R&D activities within aerospace in Egypt, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> I've been saying this a lot lately but I truly think that Arab countries should do joint projects that fulfill the needs of Arab armies. Sharing tech should be a priority to help establish each countries defense industry. Jordan could for example give RWS tech to the UAE in exchange for EDIC bomb tech and etc. It would truly help by making independent R&D for weapon systems redundant when you can get the tech from allied nations.


There is some coordination apparently.. because not much is redundant..other Arab countries are just in the process of building their Military industries ..less or more..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agha Sher

Another important factor is political dedication and ambitions for an advanced national defence industry. Considering Egypt's appetite for foreign weapons, I doubt that significant resources will be dedicated to ambitious, long-term and risky national projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Agha Sher said:


> With all due respect, we must differentiate between assembling and making.
> 
> To my knowledge, Egypt is assembling different parts of the helicopter e.g. avionics and subsystem are shipped to Egypt from developed countries.
> 
> I doubt that Egypt would be able to develop a helicopter on their own with decent avionics and subsystems in the short-term (5-10 years). I simply do not see the required industrial base, infrastructure and R&D activities within aerospace in Egypt, unfortunately.


With a cooperative country like Ukraine they could. Even Turkey couldn't alone hence why the used Western tech until recently.



Agha Sher said:


> Another important factor is political dedication and ambitions for an advanced national defence industry. Considering Egypt's appetite for foreign weapons, I doubt that significant resources will be dedicated to ambitious, long-term and risky national projects.


There actually has been vehicle production because of Sisi.
https://www.defensenews.com/global/...expansion-of-egypts-defense-industry-working/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Agha Sher said:


> With all due respect, we must differentiate between assembling and making.
> 
> To my knowledge, Egypt is assembling different parts of the helicopter e.g. avionics and subsystem are shipped to Egypt from developed countries.
> 
> I doubt that Egypt would be able to develop a helicopter on their own with decent avionics and subsystems in the short-term (5-10 years). I simply do not see the required industrial base, infrastructure and R&D activities within aerospace in Egypt, unfortunately.


Egypt is making almost 90% of the Gazelle locally.. did you know that licence manufacturing plus maintenance is the sure way to manufacturing you own systems..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agha Sher

Philip the Arab said:


> With a cooperative country like Ukraine they could. Even Turkey couldn't alone hence why the used Western tech until recently.



Agreed - note the "on their own" part. The journey towards indigenous defence products is a journey of several steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Agha Sher said:


> Another important factor is political dedication and ambitions for an advanced national defence industry. Considering Egypt's appetite for foreign weapons, I doubt that significant resources will be dedicated to ambitious, long-term and risky national projects.


Have you followed EDEX-2019.. that is a statement to a new Egyptian arms industry..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

The SC said:


> Have you followed EDEX-2019.. that is a statement to a new Egyptian arms industry..



I did follow the 2018 event. The event showcased Egypt's achievement in armoured vehicles and light weapons (which is a start), but there was evidently a lack of sophisticated and R&D intensive solutions, such as electronics, software-based systems and complex weaponry.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Agha Sher said:


> I did follow the 2018 event. The event showcased Egypt's achievement in armoured vehicles and light weapons (which is a start), but there was evidently a lack of sophisticated and R&D intensive solutions, such as electronics, software-based systems and complex weaponry.


Give me some examples of complex systems that you would have wanted to see please.


----------



## Agha Sher

Philip the Arab said:


> Give me some examples of complex systems that you would have wanted to see please.



Examples could be A2A, A2G missiles, cruise missiles, electronic warfare systems, UAVs (HALE/MALE) etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> I've been saying this a lot lately but I truly think that Arab countries should do joint projects that fulfill the needs of Arab armies. Sharing tech should be a priority to help establish each countries defense industry. Jordan could for example give RWS tech to the UAE in exchange for EDIC bomb tech and etc. It would truly help by making independent R&D for weapon systems redundant when you can get the tech from allied nations.


Completely agree


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> With a cooperative country like Ukraine they could. Even Turkey couldn't alone hence why the used Western tech until recently.



Now Turkey develops 100% indigenous Helicopters T-625 and ATAK-II including turboshaft gas turbine engine


btw Egypt locally produced Helicopter under license like Turkey produced F-16 Fighter Jet and Sikorsky Blackhawk Helicopter

so Egypt has no technology to develop its own Helicopters ( design , software , mission computer , electronic and avionic systems , Millimeter wave fire control Radar , Electronic Warfare Counter Measure System , DIRCM Infrared Counter Measure System , Target Detection System , Helicopter Obstacle Detection System , HELMET Integrated Display System , landing gears , pal and rotor systems , transmission , engine )

Egypt needs technology transfer



Agha Sher said:


> Examples could be A2A, A2G missiles, cruise missiles, electronic warfare systems, UAVs (HALE/MALE) etc.



Turkey was ready to give all those technologies to Egypt but there was a military coup in Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Now Turkey develops 100% indigenous Helicopters T-625 and ATAK-II including turboshaft gas turbine engine
> 
> 
> btw Egypt locally produced Helicopter under license like Turkey produced F-16 Fighter Jet and Sikorsky Blackhawk Helicopter
> 
> so Egypt has no technology to develop its own Helicopters ( design , software , mission computer , electronic and avionic systems , Millimeter wave fire control Radar , Electronic Warfare Counter Measure System , DIRCM Infrared Counter Measure System , Target Detection System , Helicopter Obstacle Detection System , HELMET Integrated Display System , landing gears , pal and rotor systems , transmission , engine )
> 
> Egypt needs technology transfer
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey was ready to give all those technologies to Egypt but there was a military coup in Egypt


Your population is very different and education is much easier to get. If more aerospace engineering degrees and more engineers were dedicated I'm sure Egypt could achieve similar tech to Turkey. Than again, even Brazil uses US tech in their planes so it takes tech transfer I agree. Egypt does need a tech transfer but I'm sure Ukraine or some other country besides Turkey could be contracted for TOT because I'm sure Turkey will have some restrictions in TOT.
Did you actually like Morsi? Egypt has had a military leader for the past 660 years and in my opinion is better off with one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The SC said:


> Egypt was making the Chinese K-8E trainer for a long time with a lot of improvements..as well as the Gazelle Heli under licence..There is not much info about making UAVs..
> 
> Egyptian K-8E trainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Aérospatiale Gazelle helicopter​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Abrams,K-8 etc are assembled from Kits in Egypt not manufactured.

There is a difference between assembling and manufacturing.


----------



## Philip the Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Abrams,K-8 etc are assembled from Kits in Egypt not manufactured.


Some parts are manufactured in Egypt like rudders, flaps, etc for K-8 but unsure about Abrams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Philip the Arab said:


> Some parts are manufactured in Egypt like rudders, flaps, etc for K-8 but unsure about Abrams.


Abram are also assembled:
Tank kits for egypt:
https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/egypt-co-production-m1a1-abrams-tank


----------



## Philip the Arab

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Abram are also assembled:
> Tank kits for egypt:
> https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/egypt-co-production-m1a1-abrams-tank


I honestly think Egypt is more job focused than self-sufficiency focused.

@MMM-E 

Forgot to mention, a foreign helicopter designer could be contracted to make a helicopter for a Egyptian company. UAE did that with their B-250 Bader which has the same designer as the Tucano.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Your population is very different and education is much easier to get. If more aerospace engineering degrees and more engineers were dedicated I'm sure Egypt could achieve similar tech to Turkey.



Yes Egypt can do this but Egypt needs hundreds of billions of dollars and minimum 40 years




Philip the Arab said:


> I'm sure Ukraine or some other country besides Turkey could be contracted for TOT because I'm sure Turkey will have some restrictions in TOT.



Turkey develops military industry not only for itself but also for 1,7 billion of Islamic world

Unfortunately good relations are broken between two muslim countries Egypt and Turkey

and Egypt dependent on Christian countries and in a real war Egypt will be so regret , but it will so late like in 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Yes Egypt can do this but Egypt needs hundreds of billions of dollars and minimum 40 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey develops military industry not only for itself but also for 1,7 billion of Islamic world
> 
> Unfortunately good relations are broken between two muslim countries Egypt and Turkey
> 
> and Egypt dependent on Christian countries and in a real war Egypt will be so regret , but it will so late like in 1967


Once Erdogan leaves I hope that improved relations can be had between Turkey and Arab and Muslim countries. A lot of work needs to be done for cooperation between the states that will improve the self-sufficiency from the West a lot of Muslim countries have. Honestly I don't see a state where Erdogan and Arab nations can cooperate.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Once Erdogan leaves I hope that improved relations can be had between Turkey and Arab and Muslim countries. A lot of work needs to be done for cooperation between the states that will improve the self-sufficiency from the West a lot of Muslim countries have. Honestly I don't see a state where Erdogan and Arab nations can cooperate.



Problem is not Erdogan
there never was good relations between Egypt and Turkey
because of the UK , the US control Egypt via puppet leaders for decades and the UK , the US never will allow Egypt and Turkey to be allies each others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Problem is not Erdogan
> there never was good relations between Egypt and Turkey
> because of the UK , the US control Egypt via puppet leaders for decades and the UK , the US never will allow Egypt and Turkey to be allies each others


Jordan and Turkey have relatively good relations even with the US and UK influence in Jordan. Go to Jordanian armed forces thread and respond if you can about the defense industry and Turkish cooperation.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Jordan and Turkey have relatively good relations even with the US and UK influence in Jordan. Go to JAF thread and respond if you can.



Jordan is useless country , but Egypt is giant in the region ( 100 million population ) and if Egypt - Turkey would be allies then Nobody can stop Islamic Power in the region ... so the US - the UK never will allow Egypt and Turkey to be allies

btw Jordan , S.Arabia, the Uae even can not go to toilet without American-British permission

and thanks to Erdogan that he makes Turkey as sovereign country


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> Jordan is useless country , but Egypt is giant in the region ( 100 million population ) and if Egypt - Turkey would be allies then Nobody can stop Islamic Power ... so the US never will allow Egypt and Turkey to be allies
> 
> btw Jordan , S.Arabia, the Uae even can not go to toilet without American-British permission
> 
> and thanks to Erdogan that he did Turkey as sovereign country


Its this thinking that stops cooperation between Turkey and Arab states.


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> Its this thinking that stops cooperation between Turkey and Arab states.



everything for Israel's security

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

MMM-E said:


> everything for Israel's security


Hardly... 99% of Jordanians and the king himself don't actually like Israel. After all it was his father who had the peace agreement, not him.


----------



## The SC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Abrams,K-8 etc are assembled from Kits in Egypt not manufactured.
> 
> There is a difference between assembling and manufacturing.


As per 2011

Egypt manufactured about 40% and imported 60% of the components for the 555 tanks produced.

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/egypt/m1a1.htm
https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/egypt/m1a1.htm
The percentage is much higher now..some say 80 to 90%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The SC said:


> As per 2011
> 
> Egypt manufactured about 40% and imported 60% of the components for the 555 tanks produced.
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/egypt/m1a1.htm
> The percentage is much higher now..some say 80 to 90%


What is that 40%?
Tank turrets, canon,m2 machine guns,transmission,power plant, teat cartridges,maintenance spare and repair parts, maintenance, support equipment, special tool and test equipment, personnel training and equipment, publications and technical documentation is provided by US.



I just googled that:

https://www.defenceweb.co.za/land/l...livers-m1a1-abrams-tank-turrets-to-egypt/amp/

https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/egypt-co-production-m1a1-abrams-tank

Almost 40 US contractor & companies were involved in above sales to Egypt.

Wonder if 40% includes chasis of abrams? Because US certain aint giving you senstive technology not unless you are israel.

Even the armour is produced in US and is downgraded export version.


----------



## Hell NO

Agha Sher said:


> I did follow the 2018 event. The event showcased Egypt's achievement in armoured vehicles and light weapons (which is a start), but there was evidently a lack of sophisticated and R&D intensive solutions, such as electronics, software-based systems and complex weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What is that 40%?
> Tank turrets, canon,m2 machine guns,transmission,power plant, teat cartridges,maintenance spare and repair parts, maintenance, support equipment, special tool and test equipment, personnel training and equipment, publications and technical documentation is provided by US.
> 
> 
> 
> I just googled that:
> 
> https://www.defenceweb.co.za/land/l...livers-m1a1-abrams-tank-turrets-to-egypt/amp/
> 
> https://www.dsca.mil/major-arms-sales/egypt-co-production-m1a1-abrams-tank
> 
> Almost 40 US contractor & companies were involved in above sales to Egypt.
> 
> Wonder if 40% includes chasis of abrams? Because US certain aint giving you senstive technology not unless you are israel.
> 
> Even the armour is produced in US and is downgraded export version.



April 2011
Meeting of the official / Mr. Meshaal minister of war production in Egypt on the first channel on Egyptian television:

Mr. Meshaal: We have seen a huge boom ... We are making the Abrams at a level that exceeds American production
We can get the engine from anywhere ... We are integrated with the Arab Authority For Manufacturing

He said: "War Production is fine, and there is a great renaissance. In the last ten years we spent 14 billion Egyptian pounds ($5 billion) on military production and established 60 new factories, and we have achieved a breakthrough in the capacity of production. "Meshaal noted that Egypt is producing about 75 percent of the US M1A1 tank at a level exceeding United States production, explaining that the production of the tank engine in Egypt is not economically feasible.

He noted that there had been a major surge in the military production program in the early 1980s when Egypt entered the manufacture of heavy weapons such as tanks and heavy guns
Radars and other various military industries.

Meshaal confirmed that there is a continuous development in the military industrialization in Egypt, but there is a degree of confidentiality required by the nature of work that prevents the continuous detection of this development.

Stressing that the outside world has become confident in the level of Egyptian military production. He explained that the defense industry in Egypt has become very sophisticated and that Egypt is producing a tank gun with very high technology and many Arab countries have asked to cooperate with us in this technology, pointing out that Egypt is trying to reach the production of smart munitions. Egypt has an ambitious program, with more than 60 factories being built in the last ten years for production of all types of ammunition and explosives, as well as the required fuel for certain types of missiles.







Here is the progression of the Egyptian M1A1 to M1A2:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*Confirmation of the SU-35 contract of Egypt*

New Defense Order magazine: Russian military contracts signed by Russia in 2018 include the supply of 24 fighters Sukhoi-35 to Egypt worth $ 2.4 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nahid

The SC said:


> *Confirmation of the SU-35 contract of Egypt*
> 
> New Defense Order magazine: Russian military contracts signed by Russia in 2018 include the supply of 24 fighters Sukhoi-35 to Egypt worth $ 2.4 billion


i have a feeling that egypt will go for SU-57.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

Nahid said:


> i have a feeling that egypt will go for SU-57.


Hi Nahid how is it possible for Russia to supply something top of their line to a country which is 
Purchasing American technology also I’m pretty much sure about su57 is something like f22 to USA they haven’t supplied these to Israel also there should be a second tier stealth beside su57
If Russia has to export it to other countries like China is trying out with J31 
Your input will be appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## Philip the Arab

Readerdefence said:


> Hi Nahid how is it possible for Russia to supply something top of their line to a country which is
> Purchasing American technology also I’m pretty much sure about su57 is something like f22 to USA they haven’t supplied these to Israel also there should be a second tier stealth beside su57
> If Russia has to export it to other countries like China is trying out with J31
> Your input will be appreciated
> Thank you


Su-57 is no where near close to matching the capabilities to the F-22. To put it frankly, China and Russia can't compete with stealth tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Philip the Arab said:


> Su-57 is no where near close to matching the capabilities to the F-22. To put it frankly, China and Russia can't compete with stealth tech.


Hi thx for your reply I’m not comparing any of these with each other but just a thought how come some country with it’s top notch invention ( even to your standards it’s top notch for that country) can export it to another country which also have ties with their rival countries 
Just a thought 
Your input will be appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## Philip the Arab

Readerdefence said:


> Hi thx for your reply I’m not comparing any of these with each other but just a thought how come some country with it’s top notch invention ( even to your standards it’s top notch for that country) can export it to another country which also have ties with their rival countries
> Just a thought
> Your input will be appreciated
> Thank you


I don't know enough about this topic since my main focus isn't Egypt but I will @ some people for you.

@The SC 
@Khafee 
Maybe you guys can answer his question?


----------



## The SC

Readerdefence said:


> Hi thx for your reply I’m not comparing any of these with each other but just a thought how come some country with it’s top notch invention ( even to your standards it’s top notch for that country) can export it to another country which also have ties with their rival countries
> Just a thought
> Your input will be appreciated
> Thank you


Arm sales are a business with competitiveness.. the US put pressure but Russia does not care..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Arm sales are a business with competitiveness.. the US put pressure but Russia does not care..


Before a military parade no one knows that Egyptians have s300 and buk m2 and more weapons If Egypt was hidden that until a parade was better


----------



## Readerdefence

Philip the Arab said:


> I don't know enough about this topic since my main focus isn't Egypt but I will @ some people for you.
> 
> @The SC
> @Khafee
> Maybe you guys can answer his question?


Hi thanks for your reply and much appreciated for your effort for my Q
Thank you


----------



## The SC

A rare picture of King Salman during his participation in the defense of Egypt in the triple aggression against it in 1956

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> A rare picture of King Salman during his participation in the defense of Egypt in the triple aggression against it in 1956


His royal majesty king Salman  I hope to see when we told him or mbs his Imperial majesty the empire



The SC said:


> A rare picture of King Salman during his participation in the defense of Egypt in the triple aggression against it in 1956


He was in more wars not?


----------



## The SC

The new Egyptian *Black Cobra* unit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nahid

The SC said:


> The new Egyptian *Black Cobra* unit


it,s look like they are trained by russian special forces.


----------



## Wilhelm II

@The SC @Philip the Arab or anyone know about my question
I read in Wikipedia about a bomb with nasr 9000 name who have a complete information of that
It is a old bomb did you know it is retired or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC @Philip the Arab or anyone know about my question
> I read in Wikipedia about a bomb with nasr 9000 name who have a complete information of that
> It is a old bomb did you know it is retired or not?


I think it is still used in Egypt and Saudi Arabia apparently used it in Yemen a few years ago. It is a useful weapon like the MOAB and should be used longer like Mk82 longevity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC @Philip the Arab or anyone know about my question
> I read in Wikipedia about a bomb with nasr 9000 name who have a complete information of that
> It is a old bomb did you know it is retired or not?


The NASR-9000 bomb is a thermobaric bomb weighing 9 tons and manufactured by the Egyptian military since the 1980's. This type of ordinance is commonly referred to as a* fuel-air bomb *and would be comparable to a BLU-82 "Daisy Cutter" or GBU-43/B "MOAB" in the U.S. inventory. 

https://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/possible-nasr-9000-fuel-air-bombs-bomb-casings/view/google/
https://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/possible-nasr-9000-fuel-air-bombs-bomb-casings/view/google/
NASR-9000





NASR-3000





NASR-1500





NASR-100 EGYPTIAN BOMB, 100-KG, INCENDIARY (THERMITE)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

I don't remember who was talking about the Scarab uav and arming it but it is actually a good idea now that I think about it. If you could reverse engineer the general stealthy design, replace the jet engine with a conventional turboprop, add landing gear, use modern communication systems and cameras, and arm it with AT-3 Saggers under the centerline it would be a killer drone that would be hard to detect.
If Egypt has some of these drones unused it could be done with some major design changes but could still keep very stealthy features.




Add some of these Egyptian produced missiles, or add laser guided ATGMs centerline.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> I don't remember who was talking about the Scarab uav and arming it but it is actually a good idea now that I think about it. If you could reverse engineer the general stealthy design, replace the jet engine with a conventional turboprop, add landing gear, use modern communication systems and cameras, and arm it with AT-3 Saggers under the centerline it would be a killer drone that would be hard to detect.
> If Egypt has some of these drones unused it could be done with some major design changes but could still keep very stealthy features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add some of these Egyptian produced missiles, or add laser guided ATGMs centerline.


yeah with nuclear tipped sagger maybe work actually.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> yeah with nuclear tipped sagger maybe work actually.


Wym? Im talking about UCAV against terrorists. This could easily be adapted into a stealthy cruise missile though also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> Wym? Im talking about UCAV against terrorists. This could easily be adapted into a stealthy cruise missile though also.


sagger is radio controlled and its guidance is someone left and righting the joystick while trying to keep eye on the missile and target at the same time, now imagine you fire it while you are flying...


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> sagger is radio controlled and its guidance is someone left and righting the joystick while trying to keep eye on the missile and target at the same time, now imagine you fire it while you are flying...


There are SACLOS variants lol. It goes towards the center of the sight instead of MCLOS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mithridates

Philip the Arab said:


> There are SACLOS variants lol. It goes towards the center of the sight instead of MCLOS.


why you are interested in this particular missile?? it's literally a shitty missile.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mithridates said:


> why you are interested in this particular missile?? it's literally a shitty missile.


It is a shitty missile, but its cheap, made in Egypt, and has relatively good penetration in new variants. (750mm after ERA)
Imho, a laser guided missile would be better. This was just a suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Wym? Im talking about UCAV against terrorists. This could easily be adapted into a stealthy cruise missile though also.


What about suicidal drones? For that UAV I think it need big structure change for your idea 
Stealth for terrorists is expensive and they haven't good equipment for that even if they have radars electronic war is cheaper than stealth technology (I think) I think cheap suicidal UAVs are useful too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> What about suicidal drones? For that UAV I think it need big structure change for your idea
> Stealth for terrorists is expensive and they haven't good equipment for that even if they have radars electronic war is cheaper than stealth technology (I think) I think cheap suicidal UAVs are useful too


That drone is like 2000 pounds lol. Suicide drones are 10-15 kg tops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> That drone is like 2000 pounds lol. Suicide drones are 10-15 kg tops.


You want to say ideas for using old equipment it's good and Egypt is working on it I think 
I want to say they have old systems just usable for terrorists but also they can make cheap weapons for them with modern capability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Important: Egypt has got the Russian-Made Resonance-NE early warning radar recently The Radar is considered as VHF band radar which has a maximum range of 1100 km & ability to simultaneously monitor and track up to 500 air target at the same time including the hyper sonic targets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Does anybody know if Egypt has the weapons capabilities to destroy Ethopian dam being built? Can any Egyptian weapons reach it?

Mistral class won't work because helicopters lack the range to reach dam from Eritrean waters. This is why Egypt needs a dedicated carrier with Russian, French, or American aircraft to fight counter Egypt's enemies throughout Africa.


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Philip the Arab said:


> Does anybody know if Egypt has the weapons capabilities to destroy Ethopian dam being built? Can any Egyptian weapons reach it?
> 
> Mistral class won't work because helicopters lack the range to reach dam from Eritrean waters. This is why Egypt needs a dedicated carrier with Russian, French, or American aircraft to fight counter Egypt's enemies throughout Africa.



All we need is to radicalize some troops and they can reach anywhere. I recommend a pan-Arab world operation to Arabize Ethiopia. Who needs all that fancy high tech when we have insane people who can't wait to die in an operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

The things I read... Wallahi...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> The things I read... Wallahi...


At least do you agree that Egypt needs an aircraft carrier?


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> At least do you agree that Egypt needs an aircraft carrier?


They need to update their foot soldiers equipment...
And no they do not need an aircraft carrier...

As for the Dam, they can't do much... China will mostly be a guarantee on it's completion... since they are the one funding it... so I'm pretty sure they want their money back... same goes for EGY... they can't lose CN either...

For CN... Ethiopia is a better "Long Term deal" than Any nation on the African continent...

EGY like it or not... they gonna endure the filling process... Now if EGY end up into a chaos state after the lack of water... then it's another story altogether...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> They need to update their foot soldiers equipment...
> And no they do not need an aircraft carrier...
> 
> As for the Dam, they can't do much... China will mostly be a guarantee on it's completion... since they are the one funding it... so I'm pretty sure they want their money back... same goes for EGY... they can't lose CN either...
> 
> For CN... Ethiopia is a better "Long Term deal" than Any nation on the African continent...
> 
> EGY like it or not... they gonna endure the filling process... Now if EGY end up into a chaos state after the lack of water... then it's another story altogether...


Updating foot soldier equipment is needed, I agree. Ethiopia is a very poor nation compared to population, Jordan has almost half of GDP with 1/11 of the population so it won't be a competitor to Egypt unless it goes through a huge economic boom.

Egypt doesn't need to get directly involved to interfere with production of dam. They could easily hire some Ethiopians to sabotage the dam in a number of ways while leaving no trace they actually interfered with dam destruction.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Updating foot soldier equipment is needed, I agree. Ethiopia is a very poor nation compared to population, Jordan has almost half of GDP with 1/11 of the population so it won't be a threat to Egypt unless it goes through a huge economic boom.
> 
> Egypt doesn't need to get directly involved to interfere with production of dam. They could easily hire some Ethiopians to sabotage the dam in a number of ways while leaving no trace they actually interfered with dam destruction.



Let's say the dam get hit by something... and the repair will need few more years... then what? In the End... the problem is still there... The Dam Will be build... for Ethiopia that dam is the Equivalent of the Suez Canal for the Egyptians... it's not any simple dam... that thing will power them and their growth in the generation to come... it's their way to get out of the dark... and step among the great powers of the region...

And Ethiopia is not weak... Superpowers couldn't Colonize them... let alone Egypt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

HannibalBarca said:


> They need to update their foot soldiers equipment...
> And no they do not need an aircraft carrier...
> 
> As for the Dam, they can't do much... China will mostly be a guarantee on it's completion... since they are the one funding it... so I'm pretty sure they want their money back... same goes for EGY... they can't lose CN either...
> 
> For CN... Ethiopia is a better "Long Term deal" than Any nation on the African continent...
> 
> EGY like it or not... they gonna endure the filling process... Now if EGY end up into a chaos state after the lack of water... then it's another story altogether...



So .... as Egyptians we will choose the relationship with China over our own lives if the Nile water decreased by the Ethiopian dam...?! Be rational my friend.

As for Economy , you cannot compare Ethiopian economy with the Egyptian economy.....The Egyptian Economy is much bigger ( about 5 or 4 times bigger).

As for the relations with China.....plz 
There is no comparison.....China is investing in the New Capital in Egypt alone about 20 Billions USD .
Egypt has 12 Billions USD Imports from China Vs 2.5 Ethiopian Imports.... your comment doesn’t seem to be right.



HannibalBarca said:


> Let's say the dam get hit by something... and the repair will need few more years... then what? In the End... the problem is still there... The Dam Will be build... for Ethiopia that dam is the Equivalent of the Suez Canal for the Egyptians... it's not any simple dam... that thing will power them and their growth in the generation to come... it's their way to get out of the dark... and step among the great powers of the region...
> 
> And Ethiopia is not weak... Superpowers couldn't Colonize them... let alone Egypt...



Who said anything about invading Ethiopia ...?!

We just need them to increase the duration of filling the dam from 3 years to 7 years ....otherwise about 1/4 of the Egyptian agricultural lands will be lost and millions of Jobs as well....
We only seek cooperation and understanding from Ethiopia to the fact that Egypt is the gift of the Nile in the Great Sahara ..... we rely on the Nile for more than 90% of our fresh water needs .....
So If we die any way .... we will die there in Ethiopia trying to destroy that dam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Amun said:


> So .... as Egyptians we will choose the relationship with China over our own lives if the Nile water decreased by the Ethiopian dam...?! Be rational my friend.
> 
> As for Economy , you cannot compare Ethiopian economy with the Egyptian economy.....The Egyptian Economy is much bigger ( about 5 or 4 times bigger).
> 
> As for the relations with China.....plz
> There is no comparison.....China is investing in the New Capital in Egypt alone about 20 Billions USD .
> Egypt has 12 Billions USD Imports from China Vs 2.5 Ethiopian Imports.... your comment doesn’t seem to be right.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about invading Ethiopia ...?!
> 
> We just need them to increase the duration of filling the dam from 3 years to 7 years ....otherwise about 1/4 of the Egyptian agricultural lands will be lost and millions of Jobs as well....
> We only seek cooperation and understanding from Ethiopia to the fact that Egypt is the gift of the Nile in the Great Sahara ..... we rely on the Nile for more than 90% of our fresh water needs .....
> So If we die any way .... we will die there in Ethiopia trying to destroy that dam.



Well... if you are 100% sure that Arab Gov care about their people to make their citizen a priority over International support... so be it... I know they don't... A simple "Critical protest" is enough for us to know they don't give a sh*t.
So yes... EGY or any other Autocracy in the region WILL choose Money/Influence over it's citizen.

Why do you Think CN's most interesting Country in Africa is Ethiopia? Whydo you think most Superpowers, are investing there? They are among the fastest growing Country in Africa... It's among the only Big African country that are Positive since years... They f*cking doubled their gdp in less than 5 years... and are to get into the Big players in less than 8 years...
That country got literally EVERYTHING... no Water Problem... Almost 100% cultivable lands... and a Growing population, that is going to be fully Educated... Fairly neutral in the international stage... With support from ISrael, to KSA, to the US to CN and so on... Even Tunisian Industries are investing there...Easy reforms that can adapt to growth... No Administrative nightmare...not even speaking about Unlimited Investment that are getting since 10 years... No surprise when it's called the African China...

As for the Dam... I din't speak about invasion... my post was an answer to previous post of people asking to do"some spec ops" on it... My point was to tell them that it was useless...
As for the filling process... Even if you make it 7years or even 15 years... That dam will have an impact on Sudan and Egypt... No me saying it... but scientist in this matter... With Egypt and Sudan ever growing need in Fresh Water and their growing economy... WATER will be a problem in the coming decade... Not only You guys... BUT the entire Region... EVEN the Most Green ones like North Africa or the Upper Euphrates ones...

Problem just got started... and Water is the new problem... Never in record History such problem of water happened for the general spectrum of the region... it was only few area at a time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Agha Sher said:


> I did follow the 2018 event. The event showcased Egypt's achievement in armoured vehicles and light weapons (which is a start), but there was evidently a lack of sophisticated and R&D intensive solutions, such as electronics, software-based systems and complex weaponry.


I didn't know this was unsophisticated.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-egyptian-radar-ewr-locally-made.589849/

It's already in service.










*Works in the frequency band L Band* *

Maximum range: 250 km* *

Maximum altitude: 12 km* *

Can handle 100 goals at the same time* *

Radar data can be integrated with the new Egyptian command and control system (RISC2) or with any other command and control system* *

The radar control room can be directly connected to the radar or can be remote so as not to be targeted by anti-radiation (anti-radar) missiles (even if the radar is destroyed the radar operators are protected because they will be in a room far from the radar)* *

The radar is mobile, making it easy to move from place to place* *

The radar is the result of a cooperation between the research and development department of the air defense division of the Egyptian armed forces with the Banha Electronic Industries Company, affiliated to the Ministry of Military Production.* 

*Work is currently underway on the manufacture of a new Egyptian 3D radar and is expected to appear in the next edition of the exhibition Edex 2020*


----------



## Amun

HannibalBarca said:


> Well... if you are 100% sure that Arab Gov care about their people to make their citizen a priority over International support... so be it... I know they don't... A simple "Critical protest" is enough for us to know they don't give a sh*t.
> So yes... EGY or any other Autocracy in the region WILL choose Money/Influence over it's citizen.
> 
> Why do you Think CN's most interesting Country in Africa is Ethiopia? Whydo you think most Superpowers, are investing there? They are among the fastest growing Country in Africa... It's among the only Big African country that are Positive since years... They f*cking doubled their gdp in less than 5 years... and are to get into the Big players in less than 8 years...
> That country got literally EVERYTHING... no Water Problem... Almost 100% cultivable lands... and a Growing population, that is going to be fully Educated... Fairly neutral in the international stage... With support from ISrael, to KSA, to the US to CN and so on... Even Tunisian Industries are investing there...Easy reforms that can adapt to growth... No Administrative nightmare...not even speaking about Unlimited Investment that are getting since 10 years... No surprise when it's called the African China...
> 
> As for the Dam... I din't speak about invasion... my post was an answer to previous post of people asking to do"some spec ops" on it... My point was to tell them that it was useless...
> As for the filling process... Even if you make it 7years or even 15 years... That dam will have an impact on Sudan and Egypt... No me saying it... but scientist in this matter... With Egypt and Sudan ever growing need in Fresh Water and their growing economy... WATER will be a problem in the coming decade... Not only You guys... BUT the entire Region... EVEN the Most Green ones like North Africa or the Upper Euphrates ones...
> 
> Problem just got started... and Water is the new problem... Never in record History such problem of water happened for the general spectrum of the region... it was only few area at a time...



You are getting so emotional and talking political here.

Ethiopia is a closed country without shores on any sea .... you are overeating Ethiopian Economy 

Eretria has more growth rate than Ethiopia for example.....and it comes from low base.


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DavidSling

Is Egypt aiming for 5th gen air-plane?
If so which?
Also, is Egypt eyeing for a new APS for it's Russian and U.S tanks?
Also, is there a summary for Egyptian air defenses (as in key value pair of name and purpose) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118125755366506503New indigenous radar in service.
The new radar officially ran for the first time at the exhibition "IDEX 2018", where Egypt announced that during the exhibition "IDEX 2018", which began on Monday, will display a range of new weapons and military equipment, including the dual radar
Dimensions for aerial survey and early warning, the new radar is named ESR-32A and has been under trial for a year and a half, and *has been working for the Egyptian Air Defense Force for a year and a half and costs 80% less than its counterparts abroad.*
The displayed version of the Egyptian radar ESR-32A is characterized by many high technical specifications, where the *detection range reaches 250 kilometers*, and can detect targets flying at an altitude of 12 thousand meters, and is dedicated to the detection of targets flying at low and medium heights as it analyzes The assessment of air hazards and threats, the identification of the *types of air defence systems needed to deal with them*, is also suitable for civilian use to monitor and direct air traffic.
The radar is made locally 100% in cooperation between the research centers of the Egyptian Armed Forces and the National Authority for Military Production of Egypt, and the Air Defense Missile Command Center, which consists of an antenna transmitter, transmitter, and a separate reception unit in a private cabin, and a data display screen that works in space. Frequency L BAND.

Radar is in service and after its practical success the Armed Forces are seeking to develop *3D radars with Phased Array displacement arrays with a range of 450 kilometers*, and will be ready to be announced in the second edition of the exhibition in 2020.

@DavidSling
Israel is light years ahead of Egypt at radar tech but hopefully with expats coming back to Egypt after working and studying in Canada we can develop more technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118125755366506503New indigenous radar in service.
> The new radar officially ran for the first time at the exhibition "IDEX 2018", where Egypt announced that during the exhibition "IDEX 2018", which began on Monday, will display a range of new weapons and military equipment, including the dual radar
> Dimensions for aerial survey and early warning, the new radar is named ESR-32A and has been under trial for a year and a half, and *has been working for the Egyptian Air Defense Force for a year and a half and costs 80% less than its counterparts abroad.*
> The displayed version of the Egyptian radar ESR-32A is characterized by many high technical specifications, where the *detection range reaches 250 kilometers*, and can detect targets flying at an altitude of 12 thousand meters, and is dedicated to the detection of targets flying at low and medium heights as it analyzes The assessment of air hazards and threats, the identification of the *types of air defence systems needed to deal with them*, is also suitable for civilian use to monitor and direct air traffic.
> The radar is made locally 100% in cooperation between the research centers of the Egyptian Armed Forces and the National Authority for Military Production of Egypt, and the Air Defense Missile Command Center, which consists of an antenna transmitter, transmitter, and a separate reception unit in a private cabin, and a data display screen that works in space. Frequency L BAND.
> 
> Radar is in service and after its practical success the Armed Forces are seeking to develop *3D radars with Phased Array displacement arrays with a range of 450 kilometers*, and will be ready to be announced in the second edition of the exhibition in 2020.
> 
> @DavidSling
> Israel is light years ahead of Egypt at radar tech but hopefully with expats coming back to Egypt after working and studying in Canada we can develop more technology.


Developing tech is the end result of good education.
if you'll have that, u won't need to study the technology of today but invent the technology of tomorrow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Amun said:


> You are getting so emotional and talking political here.
> 
> Ethiopia is a closed country without shores on any sea .... you are overeating Ethiopian Economy
> 
> Eretria has more growth rate than Ethiopia for example.....and it comes from low base.
> View attachment 586356



Comparing Eritrea 2011 stats with Ethiopia 2018 stats...
Now I can go on and on with African economical growth... But I know now... why Arabs will stay as they are for a long time...
Blinded by what they do not want to see... I , myself prefer Arabs to grow that way... At least take a bit from people who are actually growing fast... But no... always in their good old... "us ,us and us better..."

Instead of getting 2 numbers... please for the love of Allah... Read, read and Read... And learn from them...

Ethiopia is someone to watch for... And at this rate... EGY or any Arab nation in the area will see an elephant next door... the moment their houses get leveled...

Check Ethiopia Political new moves with Djibouti or Eritrea, that is giving them the possibility for a navy... Check Ethiopia and CN relationship... check what is driving Ethiopia economy... Check why they can do something... that a decade ago... that same country was known to be doomed ... Check Ethiopia land possibilities... that almost no other country in the far regions can't even dream to have... Check their population pool... and so on and so on...


----------



## Amun

HannibalBarca said:


> Comparing Eritrea 2011 stats with Ethiopia 2018 stats...
> Now I can go on and on with African economical growth... But I know now... why Arabs will stay as they are for a long time...
> Blinded by what they do not want to see... I , myself prefer Arabs to grow that way... At least take a bit from people who are actually growing fast... But no... always in their good old... "us ,us and us better..."
> 
> Instead of getting 2 numbers... please for the love of Allah... Read, read and Read... And learn from them...
> 
> Ethiopia is someone to watch for... And at this rate... EGY or any Arab nation in the area will see an elephant next door... the moment their houses get leveled...
> 
> Check Ethiopia Political new moves with Djibouti or Eritrea, that is giving them the possibility for a navy... Check Ethiopia and CN relationship... check what is driving Ethiopia economy... Check why they can do something... that a decade ago... that same country was known to be doomed ... Check Ethiopia land possibilities... that almost no other country in the far regions can't even dream to have... Check their population pool... and so on and so on...



Getting emotional again 
You will lack the common sense if you get emotional....let’s don't ruin this useful thread .... you can open a thread of Ethiopian economic growth..... which btw myself follow their good achievements in the last decade ..... but the overrating that you are talking about is wrong.

Let’s stop here plz.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey guys, long time! Surprised the last time I was on here in was only a few pages ago, but seems like lot of the negativity got deleted thanks to Harpcore.

Anyway, some pics?

Loving the new pair of IL76s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey guys, long time! Surprised the last time I was on here in was only a few pages ago, but seems like lot of the negativity got deleted thanks to Harpcore.
> 
> Anyway, some pics?
> 
> Loving the new pair of IL76s.


Fo sho, straight outta Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The Tiba-1 military communications satellite while undergoing field tests before being launched to the space next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> The Tiba-1 military communications satellite while undergoing field tests before being launched to the space next month.


Egypt has great technogolical advancments recently with radar in EDEX 2018.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/new-egyptian-radar-ewr-locally-made.589849/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The Russians Air Defense group is in Egypt from October 29th to November 7th for an exercise aptly named "Arrow of Friendship" and improve EDF defense protocol with all the new long range radars Egypt has been procuring from Russia and the new EDF center that was built with a lot of the latest and who better than to help organize a new air defense network that would start with the S-300 and work its way all the way down to MANPADs. This is big that the Russians are strongly involved in this. It will be interesting to see how they plan on integrating the naval assets that the EDF and airborn assets of the EAF into this rather complex and layered system they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zeeshank9.com




----------



## Gomig-21

Working the ever so important Bab El Mandab Strait even with the old Romeos to keep an eye on who's coming into the southern end of the Red Sea and eventually through the Suez Canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> The Tiba-1 military communications satellite while undergoing field tests before being launched to the space next month.


Completely made by Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Completely made by Egypt?


No sadly not, it was French made but there is huge opportunity to make space center like UAE which made this satellite which took this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> No sadly not, it was French made but there is huge opportunity to make space center like UAE which made this satellite which took this picture.


No matter Important is Egypt need military satellites

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Completely made by Egypt?



No, it's commissioned by the Egyptian Military and built by a cooperative effort between Airbus and Thales TAS. It was just delivered to French Guiana on Oct. 16th to get ready for launching. It's due to stay in orbit for 15 years. A lot of the Egyptian military is comprised of components from both, Airbus but particularly Thales on the military side.

A few nice shots of the Gamal Abdel Nasser showing up in France for some scheduled exercises. Notice the continuing use of the Avenger as a temporary defense system?





















Might as well add a few more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> No, it's commissioned by the Egyptian Military and built by a cooperative effort between Airbus and Thales TAS. It was just delivered to French Guiana on Oct. 16th to get ready for launching. It's due to stay in orbit for 15 years. A lot of the Egyptian military is comprised of components from both, Airbus but particularly Thales on the military side.
> 
> A few nice shots of the Gamal Abdel Nasser showing up in France for some scheduled exercises. Notice the continuing use of the Avenger as a temporary defense system?


Is there any way a larger ad system could be integrated?


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Is there any way a larger ad system could be integrated?



I'm not sure what the issue is with taking their sweet time integrating the proper CIWS system but I'm sure it has something to do with negotiating a proper price for the Russian system. I think the problem is that they're trying to include all the Katrans in the deal and that's complicating things because of course that's A LOT more money. In the meantime, I'd like to see them start landing some KA-52s and use them on a limited basis so they don't have to worry about all the salt and all that. But get a head start on what is supposedly the identical maritime version that will be used. The only other bigger AD system they can use on a temporary basis is the TOR/BUK but I'm guessing those are much more complicated to integrate to a certain extent with the current mistrals EW system. They need to mount a western version for now and really the only option is the Avenger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm not sure what the issue is with taking their sweet time integrating the proper CIWS system but I'm sure it has something to do with negotiating a proper price for the Russian system. I think the problem is that they're trying to include all the Katrans in the deal and that's complicating things because of course that's A LOT more money. In the meantime, I'd like to see them start landing some KA-52s and use them on a limited basis so they don't have to worry about all the salt and all that. But get a head start on what is supposedly the identical maritime version that will be used. The only other bigger AD system they can use on a temporary basis is the TOR/BUK but I'm guessing those are much more complicated to integrate to a certain extent with the current mistrals EW system. They need to mount a western version for now and really the only option is the Avenger.


Will Egypt ever make their own SAM? Is it possible with past experience?


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Will Egypt ever make their own SAM? Is it possible with past experience?



Surprised they haven't already? With all the experience they have, they should easily be able to produce their own SAMs and even A2G and A2A. What's the hold-up? Mistrust is the problem IMO which is setting us back considerably in that department.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Egyptian MRAB ST-100

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Amun said:


> Egyptian MRAB ST-100
> View attachment 586534
> View attachment 586535
> View attachment 586536
> View attachment 586537
> View attachment 586534
> View attachment 586535
> View attachment 586536
> View attachment 586537


Is it competing with Temsah?


----------



## Amun

Philip the Arab said:


> Is it competing with Temsah?



Yes , I believe so ....but Temsah has an armored Bus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Some nice pictures with description, will be appreciated.


----------



## Philip the Arab

The Eagle said:


> Some nice pictures with description, will be appreciated.


Of what?


----------



## The Eagle

Philip the Arab said:


> Of what?



Any military equipment, indeed.


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192713691751473152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180746486528782339
Recent naval exercises with Greece.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192844252985860097

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192101081876226054​


The Eagle said:


> Any military equipment, indeed.


I hope Egypt, and Pakistan can develop joint weapons in the future. Pakistan can offer a lot in general, and Egypt is also developing some niche high tech systems like long range radars. Turkey can obviously offer a lot more, but regardless there is opportunity for joint projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047471438628904960

Would it be possible for Egypt to reverse engineer the design of current missiles systems in service? Then replace electronics with newer equivalents from countries like South Africa for example developing active radar homing seeker for Umkhonto-R.

For example, using the Hawk missiles existing body, motor, and new electronics would be much easier than developing a missile from scratch.





Then, integrate them with indigenous radars and connect them to a layered network for engagement and you would be able to take on 21st century threats and export the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192807714126217216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181888630090063873


----------



## Philip the Arab

I have found evidence that Egypt is receiving TOT for Chinese radar YLC-6M apparently
@LKJ86
@beijingwalker

It seems Egypt locally produces it even recently and probably has most of the tech from China.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013077672967196673





Is it a good radar? Will China give a lot of tech, or is it just assembling?







There is also another radar which seems like an offshoot of AN/TPS-63 which Egypt gained knowledge from and eventually was able to produce 90% of the radar.






@Amun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047471438628904960
> 
> Would it be possible for Egypt to reverse engineer the design of current missiles systems in service? Then replace electronics with newer equivalents from countries like South Africa for example developing active radar homing seeker for Umkhonto-R.
> 
> For example, using the Hawk missiles existing body, motor, and new electronics would be much easier than developing a missile from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, integrate them with indigenous radars and connect them to a layered network for engagement and you would be able to take on 21st century threats and export the system.



No it cannot be happened .... if you want to continue cooperation with the concerned companies and countries..... so if you want technology .... then you have to develop your own or arrange tech transfer deals ..... otherwise you cannot.

But there is other scenario which is possible , in case of sanctions imposed over Egypt and stopping the military equipment delivery ..... you will see top notch reverse engineering of almost everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@Gomig-21 my friend, when you drop by here at forum next, could you give me your overall current opinion/analysis of El-Sisi Administration (economic, administrative, political etc on top of military wise) w.r.t Egypt and also what are the say top 5 objectives/projects/developments of Egypt's military for the coming decade?

Others also please give me your summary, I don't get much stream of news/opinion from actual Egyptians and Arabs on this matter. 

@Amun @Wilhelm II @Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> @Gomig-21 my friend, when you drop by here at forum next, could you give me your overall current opinion/analysis of El-Sisi Administration (economic, administrative, political etc on top of military wise) w.r.t Egypt and also what are the say top 5 objectives/projects/developments of Egypt's military for the coming decade?
> 
> Others also please give me your summary, I don't get much stream of news/opinion from actual Egyptians and Arabs on this matter.
> 
> @Amun @Wilhelm II @Philip the Arab



I will give you my full take, my friend. That is a very loaded question and a very interesting one, too. So it would be great to get mine and other's points of view. I can tell you one thing immediately is that I am a HUGE supporter of Sisi and I don't think that's a bit secret. I think he saved Egypt from going down the crapper by removing Morsi and I simplify things. Yes, democracy is good, coup d'etat, bad, of course. But to introduce democracy to a nation that has known nothing but some form of dictatorial leadership and essentially war since it's existence is not something that is bound to succeed on it's first try. People always hold that against Sisi but what Morsi was doing (or wasn't doing whichever way you wanna look at it) was putting Egypt on the brink of utter failure, not to mention the fact that he introduced a new amendment that would essentially invalidate the "hastily written constitution and give him unlimited powers) was his final undoing. So to those who dry foul and scream "coup d'etat" and all that can do it all they want. The fact that Sisi got rid of Morsi and the ultimate threat that Egypt would not only end up in the swamp of failed states, the other side of radical Islamism and the relationship he had with the Turks was something that I can EASILY say the majority of us Egyptians want nothing to do with. 

So look at what Sisi has done militarily since 2013 is unprecedented in the history of any country. The economic growth and the interior building of cities and town and so many things (including his unabashed opinion of terrorism and how he's gone after it like a we've never seen) is nothing but all good. Yeah there are some major problems that need to be addressed, quite a bit, actually and primarily what is happening in Sinai and the appointment of inadequate military resources in evident. We see pics of all the special forces on this thread and wonder why aren't those guys involved in no only the training of the conscripts and kids right out of the academy being dropped right into the thick of the problem in Sinai, but why are they not participating in a lot more of the raids? A lot of questions on Sinai and that is his thorn on the side ATM and for quite some time already.

I look at all the new military equipment and the inedible modernization of the military and how can anyone not give him any credit or that? Rafales? MiG-35s and now Su-35s hopefully to cap the 140+ F-16s we have (I know that is not much compared to India lol) but compared to what was the prior inventory, it's remarkable. The navy. Being the first country in the ME to acquire not one, but 2 LHDs was something that smacked us all upside the head. The improvements of all the technological bases and the relentless construction of new and improved installations is nothing but good stuff.

But for me, the MOST important aspect of his presidency is that he respects the oath of the terms outlined to him. He is on his last 3 years and needs to move over after this. If there are any shenanigans that he or Parliament pulls off to give him another term or two, I will most definitely change my view. I think that is a pretty simple thing to do. If they term the presidency to 6 years and give him an additional 2, I might reconsider my view as long as he comes out to the Egyptian people and PROMISES under the name of Allah that this will be it, I might be ok with it because in most cases when countries are already established democracies, 4 year terms are perfectly adequate. In a situation like Egypt where the country is rebuilding itself from the brink of failure, I think giving him a bit more time to at least finish what he started before handing it to the next person might not be such a bad idea. We'll see. 

Pakistan (it's about time) Jordan and Russian military exercises just recently in Cyprus. I think it was mostly paratroopers.





















Corvette and Embassador involved in Medusa as well off the coast of Greece.






The amazing thing about the Ambassador Mk III Missile Boat is that it was commissioned and built strictly for the Egyptian navy and no one else. Not even the US has these in their inventory.






More from Medusa: Mistral, Type 209/Mod1400 submarine off the island of Crete.











This light ST armored vehicle might be the first to be introduced into the military from a private manufacturer.








Nice to see pics of the rare Egyptian Mirage 2K.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

DavidSling said:


>


Saar 6 is probably the most armed ship for its class. Congrats to Israel.


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> I will give you my full take, my friend. That is a very loaded question and a very interesting one, too. So it would be great to get mine and other's points of view. I can tell you one thing immediately is that I am a HUGE supporter of Sisi and I don't think that's a bit secret. I think he saved Egypt from going down the crapper by removing Morsi and I simplify things. Yes, democracy is good, coup d'etat, bad, of course. But to introduce democracy to a nation that has known nothing but some form of dictatorial leadership and essentially war since it's existence is not something that is bound to succeed on it's first try. People always hold that against Sisi but what Morsi was doing (or wasn't doing whichever way you wanna look at it) was putting Egypt on the brink of utter failure, not to mention the fact that he introduced a new amendment that would essentially invalidate the "hastily written constitution and give him unlimited powers) was his final undoing. So to those who dry foul and scream "coup d'etat" and all that can do it all they want. The fact that Sisi got rid of Morsi and the ultimate threat that Egypt would not only end up in the swamp of failed states, the other side of radical Islamism and the relationship he had with the Turks was something that I can EASILY say the majority of us Egyptians want nothing to do with.
> 
> So look at what Sisi has done militarily since 2013 is unprecedented in the history of any country. The economic growth and the interior building of cities and town and so many things (including his unabashed opinion of terrorism and how he's gone after it like a we've never seen) is nothing but all good. Yeah there are some major problems that need to be addressed, quite a bit, actually and primarily what is happening in Sinai and the appointment of inadequate military resources in evident. We see pics of all the special forces on this thread and wonder why aren't those guys involved in no only the training of the conscripts and kids right out of the academy being dropped right into the thick of the problem in Sinai, but why are they not participating in a lot more of the raids? A lot of questions on Sinai and that is his thorn on the side ATM and for quite some time already.
> 
> I look at all the new military equipment and the inedible modernization of the military and how can anyone not give him any credit or that? Rafales? MiG-35s and now Su-35s hopefully to cap the 140+ F-16s we have (I know that is not much compared to India lol) but compared to what was the prior inventory, it's remarkable. The navy. Being the first country in the ME to acquire not one, but 2 LHDs was something that smacked us all upside the head. The improvements of all the technological bases and the relentless construction of new and improved installations is nothing but good stuff.
> 
> But for me, the MOST important aspect of his presidency is that he respects the oath of the terms outlined to him. He is on his last 3 years and needs to move over after this. If there are any shenanigans that he or Parliament pulls off to give him another term or two, I will most definitely change my view. I think that is a pretty simple thing to do. If they term the presidency to 6 years and give him an additional 2, I might reconsider my view as long as he comes out to the Egyptian people and PROMISES under the name of Allah that this will be it, I might be ok with it because in most cases when countries are already established democracies, 4 year terms are perfectly adequate. In a situation like Egypt where the country is rebuilding itself from the brink of failure, I think giving him a bit more time to at least finish what he started before handing it to the next person might not be such a bad idea. We'll see.
> 
> Pakistan (it's about time) Jordan and Russian military exercises just recently in Cyprus. I think it was mostly paratroopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corvette and Embassador involved in Medusa as well off the coast of Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amazing thing about the Ambassador Mk III Missile Boat is that it was commissioned and built strictly for the Egyptian navy and no one else. Not even the US has these in their inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More from Medusa: Mistral, Type 209/Mod1400 submarine off the island of Crete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This light ST armored vehicle might be the first to be introduced into the military from a private manufacturer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see pics of the rare Egyptian Mirage 2K.



Excellent post my friend....and it has given me fair amount to think and digest hehe


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1192046198053654528Unclear if these are new built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Nilgiri said:


> @Gomig-21 my friend, when you drop by here at forum next, could you give me your overall current opinion/analysis of El-Sisi Administration (economic, administrative, political etc on top of military wise) w.r.t Egypt and also what are the say top 5 objectives/projects/developments of Egypt's military for the coming decade?
> 
> Others also please give me your summary, I don't get much stream of news/opinion from actual Egyptians and Arabs on this matter.
> 
> @Amun @Wilhelm II @Philip the Arab



In addition to what my friend @Gomig-21 said , I can add the following....

People out side Egypt always say SISI came after a military coup but they don’t give you the full picture of how Morsi and his fellow MB was doing by concentrating the power into Morsi’s Hands ..... and they don’t see tens of millions of Egyptians in the streets to overthrow Morsi who doesn’t respond , unlike Mubarak who stepped down.

Economically, suffice it to say the economical growth rate now is 5.5+% ( the highest in 10 years ) and the inflation is about 3% which is the lowest in several years.

Foreign reserve in the Central Bank of Egypt is about 45 Billions USD which is the highest ever in Egyptian history , without considering other foreign currency in the banking system.

Tourism this year will exceed 14-15 millions tourists with revenues to reach 18-20 Billions USD which is the highest ever.

Finally, i’m Here my friend if you need updates about Egypt .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Egypt should consider inducting lot more Submarines than what they currently have. Egypt should develop cruise missiles and ballistic missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Zarvan said:


> Egypt should consider inducting lot more Submarines than what they currently have. Egypt should develop cruise missiles and ballistic missiles


Egypt has the capabilities to produce BMs and they have had that knowledge since the 50s and 60s.

Cruise missiles can be developed from stealth drones in Egyptian service that can easily be redesigned to accommodate inertial/GPS guidance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amun

Zarvan said:


> Egypt should consider inducting lot more Submarines than what they currently have. Egypt should develop cruise missiles and ballistic missiles



You are extremely right my friend .... but you have to consider quality and quantities.... knowing that Egypt is in the vicinity of Europe and Israel and not a NATO Member so Egypt must have top notch quality weapons rather than just having some systems .... so it’s moves are calculated .

Regarding the Submarines ..... there is news about negotiations between Egypt and China for the Egyptian Navy to obtain S-26T submarines.

https://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/40697

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Amun said:


> In addition to what my friend @Gomig-21 said , I can add the following....
> 
> People out side Egypt always say SISI came after a military coup but they don’t give you the full picture of how Morsi and his fellow MB was doing by concentrating the power into Morsi’s Hands ..... and they don’t see tens of millions of Egyptians in the streets to overthrow Morsi who doesn’t respond , unlike Mubarak who stepped down.
> 
> Economically, suffice it to say the economical growth rate now is 5.5+% ( the highest in 10 years ) and the inflation is about 3% which is the lowest in several years.
> 
> Foreign reserve in the Central Bank of Egypt is about 45 Billions USD which is the highest ever in Egyptian history , without considering other foreign currency in the banking system.
> 
> Tourism this year will exceed 14-15 millions tourists with revenues to reach 18-20 Billions USD which is the highest ever.
> 
> Finally, i’m Here my friend if you need updates about Egypt .



Much appreciated! A friend of Gomig, is a friend of mine. Yes I would love to keep tabs here on your updates. Its not too busy/noisy (esp with trolls) like some other news threads, so updates actually stand out. Glad I came across it and its very good to see Egypt is improving economically at good pace now and hope it keeps going....Egypt always has fascinated me. Lot of vloggers (that I follow) on youtube visit Egypt...and have very good experience and pass on good tips for viewers... and I hope to visit too in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194217900430770176

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194280278514118657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

They have all the toys but bravness is not tgere munfiq govt of egypt


----------



## Amun

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194280278514118657



The Center will be located in the Suez Canal Economic Zone .... in northern east of Suez Canal ( Russian Industrial Zone ) and will be the Middle East maintenance center of Russian Military Equipments .

So no need to have the maintenance in Russia which will lead to decreasing the cost for other Countries in the region for maintaining their weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Amun said:


> The Center will be located in the Suez Canal Economic Zone .... in northern east of Suez Canal ( Russian Industrial Zone ) and will be the Middle East maintenance center of Russian Military Equipments .
> 
> So no need to have the maintenance in Russia which will lead to decreasing the cost for other Countries in the region for maintaining their weapons.


So it isn't production but solely servicing? The tweet says that Russia sent some military engineers.


----------



## Nilgiri

Philip the Arab said:


> So it isn't production but solely servicing? The tweet says that Russia sent some military engineers.



Lot of maintenance (MRO) involves production of components too (for supply of rotatables, consumables etc)...and also often the larger assemblies, tools, jigs etc for component manufacture....and all the processes involved in this to have as little "downtime" as possible for an asset.

There can definitely be other production related stuff too past the MRO as well. It depends on the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nilgiri said:


> Lot of maintenance (MRO) involves production of components too (for supply of rotatables, consumables etc)...and also often the larger assemblies, tools, jigs etc for component manufacture....and all the processes involved in this to have as little "downtime" as possible for an asset.
> 
> There can definitely be other production related stuff too past the MRO as well. It depends on the details.


I think India, and Egypt should definitely cooperate on military industries, but Israel may get in the way sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

Philip the Arab said:


> So it isn't production but solely servicing? The tweet says that Russia sent some military engineers.



This is about the Maintenance Center .... which is announced for the first time yesterday.

But there will be other production facilities including a factory for T 90 production & a shipyard for civil & Military production of Ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Amun 
If I may ask is it hard to get by in Egypt without speaking Arabic?


----------



## Amun

Philip the Arab said:


> @Amun
> If I may ask is it hard to get by in Egypt without speaking Arabic?



Sure ,
*Be it for tourism* ( Egypt gets 14 million tourists per year with many languages, so it is easy)
*If for Fun* ( cinemas, theaters , operas , restaurants....etc have well educated staff that can deal with different languages....mostly English).
*If for Transport* ( you can use UBER , trains and airports) easily with English.
*If for Investment* ( there is a well educated middle class in Egypt that is now and in the near future leading business in the entire Middle East through Egyptian and Multinational companies with their main regional branches located in Egypt or in other middle eastern country ) so yes you can deal with English.

If I may ask ..... where are you from man ..!?


----------



## Nilgiri

Philip the Arab said:


> @Amun
> If I may ask is it hard to get by in Egypt without speaking Arabic?



You should learn some basic language for anywhere you wanna go imo (especially since u are half arab, its good to get in touch with your origin culture and language really is the ultimate window for it). 

People everywhere in general really take kindly to you making effort.

Arabs are very friendly hospitable people....and you can treat them dearly saying habibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195791571804971016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198030709283262464Another REZONANS radar installed in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199438913028468743Egypt's first military communications satellite, apparently compatible with recent defense procurements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Al-Somal

Are the terrorists (aka ISIS) scums still wrecking havoc in Sinai? Hopefully, the Egyptian military and intelligence have defeated them by now. The only thing that these bearded, brainded goofies do is to destroy Arab and Muslim countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Hassan Al-Somal said:


> Are the terrorists (aka ISIS) scums still wrecking havoc in Sinai? Hopefully, the Egyptian military and intelligence have defeated them by now. The only thing that these bearded, brainded goofies do is to destroy Arab and Muslim countries.



Mostly yes , but there are some support coming from terrorists from Syria via Turkey to Sinai .... but the Egyptian Army smashed them all by the god’s willing.

A few days ago there was an opening ceremony for 4 tunnels to and from Sinai beneath SUEZ CANAL done by Egyptian Companies with Egyptian Hands













http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...i-set-to-inaugurate-mega-tunnels,-floati.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Amun said:


> Mostly yes , but there are some support coming from terrorists from Syria via Turkey to Sinai .... but the Egyptian Army smashed them all by the god’s willing.
> 
> A few days ago there was an opening ceremony for 4 tunnels to and from Sinai beneath SUEZ CANAL done by Egyptian Companies with Egyptian Hands
> 
> View attachment 592033
> View attachment 592034
> View attachment 592035
> 
> 
> 
> http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...i-set-to-inaugurate-mega-tunnels,-floati.aspx



Weldon!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

BATMAN said:


> Weldon!


I want to thank you, many Pakistanis despise Arabs and worship Turks, but you are different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Philip the Arab said:


> I want to thank you, many Pakistanis despise Arabs and worship Turks, but you are different.



I have seen this conspiracy being brewed against Arabs.... so i know. 

I have also been to all of Arabia, hence i have the ability to filter nonsense from reality.

Just look at those tunnels, those are marvels of Civil Engineering and Egypt has always been on top of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amun

BATMAN said:


> I have seen this conspiracy being brewed against Arabs.... so i know.
> 
> I have also been to all of Arabia, hence i have the ability to filter nonsense from reality.
> 
> Just look at those tunnels, those are marvels of Civil Engineering and Egypt has always been on top of it.



You are giving me a breath to stay here in PDF ..... thanks brother.

As for the tunnels .... they are done through 4 Egyptian Companies ( Arab Contractors , Orascom , Petrojet and Concord ) .... the thing is that those 4 digging machines moved south for a new tunnel north of Suez city ....






then will be moved with another 2 new machines to complete the 3rd and start the 4th line of Cairo underground Metro and to start Alexanderia underground Metro .... those machines will be drained 





Now , speaking about Egyptian Engineering ...please taste this ... what about this aliens space ships base 

The new headquarter of EGYPTIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY (Octagon)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amun

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1795568183907489

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Amun said:


> You are giving me a breath to stay here in PDF ..... thanks brother.
> 
> As for the tunnels .... they are done through 4 Egyptian Companies ( Arab Contractors , Orascom , Petrojet and Concord ) .... the thing is that those 4 digging machines moved south for a new tunnel north of Suez city ....
> View attachment 592043
> 
> 
> then will be moved with another 2 new machines to complete the 3rd and start the 4th line of Cairo underground Metro and to start Alexanderia underground Metro .... those machines will be drained
> View attachment 592044
> 
> 
> Now , speaking about Egyptian Engineering ...please taste this ... what about this aliens space ships base
> 
> The new headquarter of EGYPTIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY (Octagon)
> View attachment 592045
> View attachment 592046
> View attachment 592047


The headquarter looks amazing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

And soon 29 SU-35





With an eye on the SU-57

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amun

Ras Al-tin Naval Base - Egyptian Northern Fleet HQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## F-20 Tigershark

Amun said:


> View attachment 597830
> View attachment 597831
> View attachment 597832
> View attachment 597833


Are those new Ka-52s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MaRv

F-20 Tigershark said:


> Are those new Ka-52s?


Yea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-20 Tigershark

MaRv said:


> Yea


The dedicated carrier ones or the land based ones as well?


----------



## Amun

F-20 Tigershark said:


> The dedicated carrier ones or the land based ones as well?



This is the land base only KA-52 there is another signed deal of about 30 KA-52 KATRAN .... the dedicated carrier ones .

The difference between them is that KATRAN has water resistant body and Sonar for Marine attacks .

The land based is for the amphibious assault missions and land missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Amun said:


> You are giving me a breath to stay here in PDF ..... thanks brother.
> 
> As for the tunnels .... they are done through 4 Egyptian Companies ( Arab Contractors , Orascom , Petrojet and Concord ) .... the thing is that those 4 digging machines moved south for a new tunnel north of Suez city ....
> View attachment 592043
> 
> 
> then will be moved with another 2 new machines to complete the 3rd and start the 4th line of Cairo underground Metro and to start Alexanderia underground Metro .... those machines will be drained
> View attachment 592044
> 
> 
> Now , speaking about Egyptian Engineering ...please taste this ... what about this aliens space ships base
> 
> The new headquarter of EGYPTIAN DEFENSE MINISTRY (Octagon)
> View attachment 592045
> View attachment 592046
> View attachment 592047



Does the architecture of that, and the pentagon building have anything to do with physical security?


----------



## Amun

camelguy said:


> Does the architecture of that, and the pentagon building have anything to do with physical security?



Yes , as you remember sep 11 , when the plan crashed the PENTAGON there was minor damage as there is a circles of building around each other with a hollow space in between with a width of 10 meters or something.... which diverts the explosions waves .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


>


Arabic sounds good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

YuChen said:


> Arabic sounds good.


Chinese can sound good depending on the dialect.


----------



## Amun

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1834397386691235

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

FANTASTIC





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1835728529891454

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Amun
@Abdelrahman 
Don't remember asking you about JF-17 for Egyptian air force? What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

Egyptian Migs from Kader 2020 footage


















Egyptian Migs refuelling the Rafales 











Philip the Arab said:


> @Amun
> @Abdelrahman
> Don't remember asking you about JF-17 for Egyptian air force? What do you think?



Did not hear anything about it since long time. The last contract was for SU-35 and incomplete negotiations for F-35s due to the usual and expected congress refusal.











Migs






Ka-52 on Mistrals

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xbat

impressive!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaRv

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Bernice military base is the first of its kind on Egyptian soil. It is a base for both the air force and the navy, in addition to some land formations and the Air Defense Forces entrusted with protecting the sky of the base. It has an area of 150,000 Feddan (630 km2), making it the largest military base in Egypt and the Red Sea region. It will undertake the tasks of protecting the international shipping lines in the Red Sea, anti-terrorist operations, and protecting and securing Egyptian investments, wealth and interests in the Red Sea and the southern region.
It is a focal point for the Egyptian forces to reach an operational theatre that runs from the Suez Canal in the north to the Bab Al-Mandab strait in the south. It is also intended to carry out all tasks of joint weapons battles as well as tactical transport outside international borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

S41 Egyptian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MaRv

The Ronin said:


> S41 Egyptian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

_*



*_

_*Green light to the sale of two Fincantieri Fremm military ships to Egypt*_
_*
Fincantieri studies the supply of two military ships to Egypt: according to the rumors of Start Magazine , they are the Fremm *_*"Spartaco Schergat" and "Emilio Bianchi

The dossier was examined on Tuesday by the board of Cassa Depositi e Prestiti (controlled by the Ministry of Economy and participated by banking foundations) for the granting of a guarantee of up to 500 million with the involvement of the subsidiary Sace, specialized in international insurance . Intesa Sanpaolo, Bnp Paribas and Santander are also involved in the operation.

There is no shortage in the Italian Navy for this decision that has had the political go-ahead from the Prime Minister.

Last Saturday Fincantieri launched the latest Frigate of the Fremm class at the Riva Riva Trigoso shipyard in Genoa, foreseen by the order of ten units to the Italian Navy, the " Emilio Bianchi ", destined for Egypt..
*

*https://www.finanzaonline.com/notiz...-2-navi-militari-allegitto-cdp-garante-export
http://www.sanmarinofixing.com/smfi...-di-2-navi-allegitto-cdp-garante-export-.html
https://www.milanofinanza.it/news/a...mpensare-i-tagli-di-boeing-202001301205331026
https://www.borsaitaliana.it/borsa/notizie/radiocor/prima-pagina/dettaglio/fincantieri-studia-fornitura-di-2-navi-all-egitto-cdp-garante-export-2-nRC_29012020_1748_559325688.htm*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MaRv

The SC said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> _*Green light to the sale of two Fincantieri Fremm military ships to Egypt*_
> _*
> Fincantieri studies the supply of two military ships to Egypt: according to the rumors of Start Magazine , they are the Fremm *_*"Spartaco Schergat" and "Emilio Bianchi
> 
> The dossier was examined on Tuesday by the board of Cassa Depositi e Prestiti (controlled by the Ministry of Economy and participated by banking foundations) for the granting of a guarantee of up to 500 million with the involvement of the subsidiary Sace, specialized in international insurance . Intesa Sanpaolo, Bnp Paribas and Santander are also involved in the operation.
> 
> There is no shortage in the Italian Navy for this decision that has had the political go-ahead from the Prime Minister.
> 
> Last Saturday Fincantieri launched the latest Frigate of the Fremm class at the Riva Riva Trigoso shipyard in Genoa, foreseen by the order of ten units to the Italian Navy, the " Emilio Bianchi ", destined for Egypt..
> *
> 
> *https://www.finanzaonline.com/notiz...-2-navi-militari-allegitto-cdp-garante-export
> http://www.sanmarinofixing.com/smfi...-di-2-navi-allegitto-cdp-garante-export-.html
> https://www.milanofinanza.it/news/a...mpensare-i-tagli-di-boeing-202001301205331026
> https://www.borsaitaliana.it/borsa/notizie/radiocor/prima-pagina/dettaglio/fincantieri-studia-fornitura-di-2-navi-all-egitto-cdp-garante-export-2-nRC_29012020_1748_559325688.htm*



wooooooooooooooot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

The SC said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> _*Green light to the sale of two Fincantieri Fremm military ships to Egypt*_
> _*
> Fincantieri studies the supply of two military ships to Egypt: according to the rumors of Start Magazine , they are the Fremm *_*"Spartaco Schergat" and "Emilio Bianchi
> 
> The dossier was examined on Tuesday by the board of Cassa Depositi e Prestiti (controlled by the Ministry of Economy and participated by banking foundations) for the granting of a guarantee of up to 500 million with the involvement of the subsidiary Sace, specialized in international insurance . Intesa Sanpaolo, Bnp Paribas and Santander are also involved in the operation.
> 
> There is no shortage in the Italian Navy for this decision that has had the political go-ahead from the Prime Minister.
> 
> Last Saturday Fincantieri launched the latest Frigate of the Fremm class at the Riva Riva Trigoso shipyard in Genoa, foreseen by the order of ten units to the Italian Navy, the " Emilio Bianchi ", destined for Egypt..
> *
> 
> *https://www.finanzaonline.com/notiz...-2-navi-militari-allegitto-cdp-garante-export
> http://www.sanmarinofixing.com/smfi...-di-2-navi-allegitto-cdp-garante-export-.html
> https://www.milanofinanza.it/news/a...mpensare-i-tagli-di-boeing-202001301205331026
> https://www.borsaitaliana.it/borsa/notizie/radiocor/prima-pagina/dettaglio/fincantieri-studia-fornitura-di-2-navi-all-egitto-cdp-garante-export-2-nRC_29012020_1748_559325688.htm*



Egypt is preparing a war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

aliaselin said:


> Egypt is preparing a war


There is a saying: "If you don't want war, prepare for one"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

In fact, recently news has emerged about Egypt's interest in launching a large naval program based on Fincantieri products which include the sale for 1.2 billion euros of the last 2 multi-role FREMM frigates launched for the Italian Navy (which it would receive in exchange new units soon to be built)

*And a program with an estimated value of around ten billion euros for the acquisition of another 4 FREMMs and about twenty patrol boats to be produced also in Egyptian shipyards.*

Last year the Egyptian Navy was interested in about *twenty Leonardo AW149 helicopters (plus another 10 as option) *to be used especially on board the two Mistral amphibious assault helicopter carriers, the Ghamal Abdel al-Nasser and the Anwar Sadat: an order never confirmed by Leonardo but of which there has also been much talk in France because Italian helicopters have been preferred to the NH-90 proposed by Paris.

On the negotiating table of the Italian-Egyptian military cooperation programs there would also be the interest of Egypt for *the acquisition of 24 Eurofighter Typhoon fighter*, *as many M-346 trainers* and *at least one satellite*, all produced by Leonardo.

https://www.analisidifesa.it/2020/02/sottomarini-made-in-italy-per-la-marina-del-qatar/

Hence, The Egyptian navy will have 25 heavy warships; 19 frigates !! And 6 corvettes

7 Fremm
6 Miko 200
4 Berry class
2 Knox class
4 Gowind
2 Descubierta

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nahid

IS EGYPT BUYING 24 EF-2000 FIGHTRT JET TOO?


----------



## The SC

Nahid said:


> IS EGYPT BUYING 24 EF-2000 FIGHTRT JET TOO?


It is on the table.. it seems..


----------



## The SC

Egypt and Belarus to produce Drones in Egypt in a JV
https://www.sb.by/articles/belarus-...yt-sovmestnoe-proizvodstvo-bespilotnikov.html
https://www.sb.by/articles/belarus-...yt-sovmestnoe-proizvodstvo-bespilotnikov.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Continue..

Not only Drones...Several weapon systems also
The joint production of Egypt and Belarus has been officially announced through the video of this presidential tour..








*Polonez-M MRL system*






The Polonez heavy artillery system carries two pods with four 300 mm rockets each. It is most likely that the Polonez uses Chinese A200 artillery rockets. Each rocket is 7.26 m long and weights 750 kg. It has been reported that range of fire is up to 200 km. Rockets have a combined inertial and GPS guidance. The rockets are accurate to around 30 to 50 meters.
The Polonez is a modular system, that can also fire pods with rockets of other caliber. It is planned that the Polonez will be also capable of carrying and launching 2 containers with Chinese M20 short-range ballistic missiles. These were developed as an alternative to the Russian  Iskander-E. The M20 missile has a 280 km range and can carry a 480 kg warhead. It was specially designed to be just short of the 300 km range and 500 kg payload export restrictions under the Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR).


*Buk-MB3K SAM system*






the system has a self-propelled firing unit equipped with a newly developed S-range solid state phased array AESA radar capable of detecting air targets at ranges up to 130 km. The radar can perform automatic target detection and tracking, measuring the primary data of an aerial target, including azimuth and range, and the radial speed in both active and passive modes.
The system is capable of automatically classifying targets such as helicopters, fixed-wing aircraft, cruise missiles, balloons, and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and can produce bearing data on different jamming sources. The system uses its radar and electro-optic equipment to automatically carry out all-round air targets searches and classification.
The radar can effectively operate against active counter fire and intensive electronic counter-countermeasures. The system features an automated mobile command-and-control battle management station that is fully integrated within the air-defence network, ensuring communications and data sharing between the different components of the air-defence missile system and its control system and radar. It also features a control network that ensures reliable operation of all systems, as well as automatic diagnostics of equipment.

*Adunok Remote-Controlled Weapon Station*





































Main aim of system application is the survivability of manpower by its placement in shelters and far from enemy fire means. Other types of armament can be installed if required.

*
Grach, a light multi-purpose unmanned aircraft system (UAS)*

*



*

It is a multicopter capable of conducting reconnaissance missions with sensors or small-scale armed attacks against troops and other soft-skinned targets with free-fall ordnance. With a payload capacity of less than 10 pounds, the UAS can drop four hand grenades, a small incendiary bomb, or a PTAB-2.5 anti-tank bomb. It can approach as near as 20 meters (60 feet) to its target before its motor becomes audible.


* There are other capabilities such as the development / maintenance of various Russian platforms and weapons, as well as the production of other combat systems such as 155mm laser guided munitions "LUCH-2" with a range of 30 - 40 km and is unmanned combat ground vehicles, radar systems, various electro / optical monitoring equipment, and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Official:






https://www.sassate.it/difesa-fincantieri-marina-fremm/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The Italian deal includes the following:

6 Italian FREMM Carlo Bergamini ..first 2 Fast delivery from the Italian army and 4 to be manufactured in Italy







20 OPV boats will be manufactured in Alexandria Egyptian Shipyard







1 communications Satellite 






24 Typhoon







24 modern M-346 training aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The Italian deal includes the following:
> 
> 6 Italian FREMM Carlo Bergamini ..first 2 Fast delivery from the Italian army and 4 to be manufactured in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 OPV boats will be manufactured in Alexandria Egyptian Shipyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 communications Satellite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Typhoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 modern M-346 training aircraft


Really? Another type of combat aircraft? Isn't that a little bit extra now?


----------



## The SC

You mean the typhoon?
It can be just pressure on the French.. or a long vision for procuring the Typhoon in good numbers in the future.. even if there is another deal of 12 or 24 Rafale.. it won't be enough to replace all the old F-16s..at least a hundred of them..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> You mean the typhoon?


Yes.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes.


It can be just pressure on the French.. or a long vision for procuring the Typhoon in good numbers in the future.. even if there is another deal of 12 or 24 Rafale.. it won't be enough to replace all the old F-16s..at least a hundred of them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Philip the Arab said:


> Really? Another type of combat aircraft? Isn't that a little bit extra now?


Welcome to Egypt...
It's the same motto across every single type of equipments... It's not just fighter jets... From Land to Air via Navy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

The SC said:


> The Italian deal includes the following:
> 
> 6 Italian FREMM Carlo Bergamini ..first 2 Fast delivery from the Italian army and 4 to be manufactured in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 OPV boats will be manufactured in Alexandria Egyptian Shipyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 communications Satellite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Typhoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 modern M-346 training aircraft



Some excellent potent systems here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


> The Italian deal includes the following:
> 
> 6 Italian FREMM Carlo Bergamini ..first 2 Fast delivery from the Italian army and 4 to be manufactured in Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 OPV boats will be manufactured in Alexandria Egyptian Shipyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 communications Satellite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 Typhoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 modern M-346 training aircraft



I have red some reports talking about those OPVs capabilities..... does they include Surface-surface Missiles....?!



HannibalBarca said:


> Welcome to Egypt...
> It's the same motto across every single type of equipments... It's not just fighter jets... From Land to Air via Navy...


It is mostly related to the integrated systems to be compatible with each other .... not related to the origin of the Equipment.


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> I have red some reports talking about those OPVs capabilities..... does they include Surface-surface Missiles....?!


I don't think so.. because of the numbers..(20 to be manufactured in Egypt)
I believe they are going to be the _Diciotti_-class offshore patrol vessel with 390 tons displacement..armed with 
1 × Otobreda KBA 25/80 mm and 2 x 12.7mm MGs

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diciotti-class_offshore_patrol_vessel







All the other Italian OPVs are corvette and frigate sizes.. so we can eliminate them..Even Italy doesn't have 20 of each..

*The Egyptian OPVs will likely be more modern with better systems and armaments.. and a displacement of less than 500 tons






The design for _P61_ (Saettia MK3) provides a clear rear half to the ship, providing sufficient space with reinforcement to land a helicopter, up to the size of an AW139. P61 has the capability of carrying out patrols up to Sea State 5, and withstand sea conditions up to Sea State 7. It can launch a rib patrol boat via a rear launch ramp up to Sea State 4.
This combination of modifications increases vessel weight to 450-tonnes, and reduces standard crew capacity to 25. Maximum unrefueled patrol length at 20 knots (37 km/h) is 3,000 nautical miles (5,600 km).

They cost around $20 million each.. but since they will be made in Egyptian shipyards.. they will likely cost less than that..

**Now we can understand why the Egyptian Navy was interested in about *20 Leonardo AW149 helicopters (plus another 10 as option)
*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## HannibalBarca

Amun said:


> It is mostly related to the integrated systems to be compatible with each other .... not related to the origin of the Equipment.



Yes, if EGY only went for Western/European ones... but They are also integrating Russians and Chinese syst in the mix... that can't be integrated with Western ones, therefore making them "isolated".
EGY newly position in the region, pushes her to "grow" and that at any cost, even if it means no proper "logical thinking".
Where "political" driven decisions is what is shaping the army procurement...

"Where the wind turns... you turn."


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


> I don't think so.. because of the numbers..(20 to be manufactured in Egypt)
> I believe they are going to be the _Diciotti_-class offshore patrol vessel with 390 tons displacement..armed with
> 1 × Otobreda KBA 25/80 mm and 2 x 12.7mm MGs
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diciotti-class_offshore_patrol_vessel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the other Italian OPVs are corvette and frigate sizes.. so we can eliminate them..Even Italy doesn't have 20 of each..
> 
> *The Egyptian OPVs will likely be more modern with better systems and armaments.. and a displacement of less than 500 tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design for _P61_ (Saettia MK3) provides a clear rear half to the ship, providing sufficient space with reinforcement to land a helicopter, up to the size of an AW139. P61 has the capability of carrying out patrols up to Sea State 5, and withstand sea conditions up to Sea State 7. It can launch a rib patrol boat via a rear launch ramp up to Sea State 4.
> This combination of modifications increases vessel weight to 450-tonnes, and reduces standard crew capacity to 25. Maximum unrefueled patrol length at 20 knots (37 km/h) is 3,000 nautical miles (5,600 km).
> 
> They cost around $20 million each.. but since they will be made in Egyptian shipyards.. they will likely cost less than that..
> 
> **Now we can understand why the Egyptian Navy was interested in about *20 Leonardo AW149 helicopters (plus another 10 as option)
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



if it will be a replacement of old FAC ..... things will be different....


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> if it will be a replacement of old FAC ..... things will be different....


Yes of course..but these are just OPVs
Old FAC will also be replaced eventually..

Falaj 2-Class stealth patrol vessels..classified as stealth inshore patrol vessels (IPVs) 550 tons.. are a good possibility too..





Capable of providing high standards of accommodation and safety in both domestic and international waters, the Falaj 2 incorporates a turret of either 57mm or 76mm, two small cannons, teleoperated anti-ship missiles and a surface-to-air, short-range (six-cell vertical launch) missile system and decoy launchers.

https://www.naval-technology.com/news/newsfincantieri-uae-navy-falaj-2-class-patrol-vessel/







*The UAE has 4 of them as well as their TOT
_*UAE’s Falaj 2 Class is designed based on the Italian Coast Guard Diciotti-Class offshore patrol

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Report assesses Egypt's gains from contracting the Thunder JF-17 Block III with the establishment of a local production line for the fighter..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Report assesses Egypt's gains from contracting the Thunder JF-17 Block III with the establishment of a local production line for the fighter..


@StormBreaker @seven0seven



The SC said:


> Report assesses Egypt's gains from contracting the Thunder JF-17 Block III with the establishment of a local production line for the fighter..


So did this means it's likely Egypt will pursue it? Egyptian people told me it's unlikely for years to acquire another platform.


----------



## StormBreaker

The SC said:


> Report assesses Egypt's gains from contracting the Thunder JF-17 Block III with the establishment of a local production line for the fighter..


Video unavailable @Philip the Arab


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @StormBreaker @seven0seven
> 
> 
> So did this means it's likely Egypt will pursue it? Egyptian people told me it's unlikely for years to acquire another platform.


By the time Block III is ready and starts to mature..It is possible..


----------



## Philip the Arab

StormBreaker said:


> Video unavailable @Philip the Arab


Go to site, it's an Arabic anyway.



The SC said:


> By the time Block III is ready and starts to mature..It is possible..


I wonder if Chengdu could just send kits to Egypt itself.


----------



## StormBreaker

Philip the Arab said:


> Go to site, it's an Arabic anyway.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Chengdu could just send kits to Egypt itself.


What site


----------



## Philip the Arab

StormBreaker said:


> What site


It's YouTube just click it m8.


----------



## HRK

The SC said:


> Report assesses Egypt's gains from contracting the Thunder JF-17 Block III with the establishment of a local production line for the fighter..


summary plz .....


----------



## The SC

HRK said:


> summary plz .....


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/edex-2018-egypt-eyes-jf-17-thunder-block-iii.590333/


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

The SC said:


> You mean the typhoon?
> It can be just pressure on the French.. or a long vision for procuring the Typhoon in good numbers in the future.. even if there is another deal of 12 or 24 Rafale.. it won't be enough to replace all the old F-16s..at least a hundred of them..


The PAF is also in talks with the Italians for their Typhoons, what are the possibility for EAF to push Typhoons for themselves.
I know Egyptians are in a better position than the PAF more puzzling is that fact that Egypt even needs Typhoons.


----------



## Adam_Khan

bananarepublic said:


> The PAF is also in talks with the Italians for their Typhoons, what are the possibility for EAF to push Typhoons for themselves.
> I know Egyptians are in a better position than the PAF more puzzling is that fact that Egypt even needs Typhoons.



Where did you read about Paf being in talks for Typhoons?


----------



## bananarepublic

Adam_Khan said:


> Where did you read about Paf being in talks for Typhoons?



Several threads in the PAF section.


----------



## Philip the Arab

bananarepublic said:


> Several threads in the PAF section.


Don't think that's going to happen m8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Amun brother is EDEX still scheduled for this December?


----------



## Amun

Philip the Arab said:


> @Amun brother is EDEX still scheduled for this December?




*Seems though ..... but if the COVID-19 block still going on ..... it will be canceled as well.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Amun said:


> *Seems though ..... but if the COVID-19 block still going on ..... it will be canceled as well.*


I really pray that something new will be presented like the 3D 450km radar, and hopefully a surface to air missile of any kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

There are radars like this all over Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amun

Egyptian new Type-209 mod1400 submarine on it’s way to Egypt in companion with Taba Frigate in the English Canal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

Egypt plans to produce the "Şahin" UAV / SİHA system of Belarus under license. Egypt did not get the efficiency it wanted from the tenders it supplied from China. Cruising speed: 120 km Airborne time: 6 hours Useful load: 120 kg https :// t.co/6u6hdgewmo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> Egyptian new Type-209 mod1400 submarine on it’s way to Egypt in companion with Taba Frigate in the English Canal
> View attachment 627550
> View attachment 627551
> View attachment 627552


Do you know why it does not need AIP?
I has the Hagen long lasting batteries with their latets technology.. it can last a long time under water almost half the AIP 21 days.. I guess 12 days submerged is very good..



monitor said:


> Egypt plans to produce the "Şahin" UAV / SİHA system of Belarus under license. Egypt did not get the efficiency it wanted from the tenders it supplied from China. Cruising speed: 120 km Airborne time: 6 hours Useful load: 120 kg https :// t.co/6u6hdgewmo


They have different roles than the Chinese ones..Egypt got it own versions of the Chinese drones..but it is always better to get the full TOT and train your people on the design and manufacture ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Division of the Egyptian Northern Fleet .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aziqbal

is that both LHD in the photo?


----------



## The SC

Confirmation of the SU-35 contract by Combat aircraft Journal..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amun

aziqbal said:


> is that both LHD in the photo?



yes , 1010 and 1020 .


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Confirmation of the SU-35 contract by Combat aircraft Journal..


How many Jets Egypt will buy ????


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> How many Jets Egypt will buy ????


It has bought ..already.. 29.. this number was announced by the official Egyptian Television channel in 2018.. at the same time with the Mig-35 and the S-300VM..Rafale, Gowind, Mistrals and so on..


----------



## The SC

*Egypt will soon launch the "Luxor" Corvette*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey fellas. Nice to see this thread keeping up, and nice work on that last few pages.  Saw this pic the other day and thought it was worth the share.

EAF F-16D block 40 from 262 Tactical Fighter Wing flying with LANTIRN navigation & targetting pod on portside pylon and what looks to be a HARM targeting pod on starboard, but no visible weapons. Could be for a training exercise only. Also looks like they use the gun quite a bit.








Amun said:


> Division of the Egyptian Northern Fleet .



Ya sa3at el beh Amun! Great to see them using the apaches and the Ka-52s much more often on the mistrals lately. Just have to wash them down a lot more than usual to keep the airborne salt off of them. Having quite a bit of experience with boats on ocean water, I can tell you there is nothing worst than the salt environment as far as speeding up the corrosion of metals and the impact it also has on fluids and lubricants etc. A real son of *****! lol




Amun said:


>



What I love about these Ambassadors is that they were custom made for specific use for the EN and being the sole operator of them. Helwa awi.



The SC said:


>



SC ya Ma'alem! Hard to define what a modernization of an air force this has been!  The MiG numbers are great and hopefully the Su-35s will follow suit as far as quantities are concerned, unless we somehow start seeing something called the Typhoon show up!  I'm glad the SCALPs were resolved (if we're to believe the info from Sipri) and that adds considerably to the armament of this fleet if the number is at 50. It also begs the question as to further purchases of the cruise missiles when the need arises as they get used up. That's a bit of an unknown ATM, but one can only deduce that it's not a one-time purchase. And speaking of these long-range weapons, it will be very interesting to see the package that comes with the Su-35s and along with exhausting all and every single diplomatic venue with Ethiopia as well as the recent warming up with Sudan, if we will be seeing some action geared towards the dam. Perhaps this recent engagement with Sudan is a prelude to being able to use either airspace or even a launch site that would easily reduce the distance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey fellas. Nice to see this thread keeping up, and nice work on that last few pages.  Saw this pic the other day and thought it was worth the share.
> 
> EAF F-16D block 40 from 262 Tactical Fighter Wing flying with LANTIRN navigation & targetting pod on portside pylon and what looks to be a HARM targeting pod on starboard, but no visible weapons. Could be for a training exercise only. Also looks like they use the gun quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sa3at el beh Amun! Great to see them using the apaches and the Ka-52s much more often on the mistrals lately. Just have to wash them down a lot more than usual to keep the airborne salt off of them. Having quite a bit of experience with boats on ocean water, I can tell you there is nothing worst than the salt environment as far as speeding up the corrosion of metals and the impact it also has on fluids and lubricants etc. A real son of *****! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I love about these Ambassadors is that they were custom made for specific use for the EN and being the sole operator of them. Helwa awi.
> 
> 
> 
> SC ya Ma'alem! Hard to define what a modernization of an air force this has been!  The MiG numbers are great and hopefully the Su-35s will follow suit as far as quantities are concerned, unless we somehow start seeing something called the Typhoon show up!  I'm glad the SCALPs were resolved (if we're to believe the info from Sipri) and that adds considerably to the armament of this fleet if the number is at 50. It also begs the question as to further purchases of the cruise missiles when the need arises as they get used up. That's a bit of an unknown ATM, but one can only deduce that it's not a one-time purchase. And speaking of these long-range weapons, it will be very interesting to see the package that comes with the Su-35s and along with exhausting all and every single diplomatic venue with Ethiopia as well as the recent warming up with Sudan, if we will be seeing some action geared towards the dam. Perhaps this recent engagement with Sudan is a prelude to being able to use either airspace or even a launch site that would easily reduce the distance.



Habibi, welcome back buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey fellas. Nice to see this thread keeping up, and nice work on that last few pages.  Saw this pic the other day and thought it was worth the share.
> 
> EAF F-16D block 40 from 262 Tactical Fighter Wing flying with LANTIRN navigation & targetting pod on portside pylon and what looks to be a HARM targeting pod on starboard, but no visible weapons. Could be for a training exercise only. Also looks like they use the gun quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sa3at el beh Amun! Great to see them using the apaches and the Ka-52s much more often on the mistrals lately. Just have to wash them down a lot more than usual to keep the airborne salt off of them. Having quite a bit of experience with boats on ocean water, I can tell you there is nothing worst than the salt environment as far as speeding up the corrosion of metals and the impact it also has on fluids and lubricants etc. A real son of *****! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I love about these Ambassadors is that they were custom made for specific use for the EN and being the sole operator of them. Helwa awi.
> 
> 
> 
> SC ya Ma'alem! Hard to define what a modernization of an air force this has been!  The MiG numbers are great and hopefully the Su-35s will follow suit as far as quantities are concerned, unless we somehow start seeing something called the Typhoon show up!  I'm glad the SCALPs were resolved (if we're to believe the info from Sipri) and that adds considerably to the armament of this fleet if the number is at 50. It also begs the question as to further purchases of the cruise missiles when the need arises as they get used up. That's a bit of an unknown ATM, but one can only deduce that it's not a one-time purchase. And speaking of these long-range weapons, it will be very interesting to see the package that comes with the Su-35s and along with exhausting all and every single diplomatic venue with Ethiopia as well as the recent warming up with Sudan, if we will be seeing some action geared towards the dam. Perhaps this recent engagement with Sudan is a prelude to being able to use either airspace or even a launch site that would easily reduce the distance.


Hey buddy!
A lot of interesting stuff going on..Still to see the start of production of the T-90MS.. the Drones with Belarus..The MEKO-200 and the Italian FREMM and OPVs or FACs all are coming with TOT .. that is a very big step forward..
The SU-35 on its own is a fantastic leap.. And I can only see 12 more Rafale -for now-..although hope for more.. And the Typhoon is not sure yet but it can be a very good addition..since it complements the Rafale in Air combat on high and very high altitudes..while the Rafale is very powerful in low and very low altitudes..As for the SCALP..I guess Italy can provide it too if that $10 billion deal is realised..The Mig-35s and the SU-35 ..I have no doubt they will come with everything possible..Still waiting for news about the Mistral Equipments and the K-52Katran..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey fellas. Nice to see this thread keeping up, and nice work on that last few pages.  Saw this pic the other day and thought it was worth the share.
> 
> EAF F-16D block 40 from 262 Tactical Fighter Wing flying with LANTIRN navigation & targetting pod on portside pylon and what looks to be a HARM targeting pod on starboard, but no visible weapons. Could be for a training exercise only. Also looks like they use the gun quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sa3at el beh Amun! Great to see them using the apaches and the Ka-52s much more often on the mistrals lately. Just have to wash them down a lot more than usual to keep the airborne salt off of them. Having quite a bit of experience with boats on ocean water, I can tell you there is nothing worst than the salt environment as far as speeding up the corrosion of metals and the impact it also has on fluids and lubricants etc. A real son of *****! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I love about these Ambassadors is that they were custom made for specific use for the EN and being the sole operator of them. Helwa awi.
> 
> 
> 
> SC ya Ma'alem! Hard to define what a modernization of an air force this has been!  The MiG numbers are great and hopefully the Su-35s will follow suit as far as quantities are concerned, unless we somehow start seeing something called the Typhoon show up!  I'm glad the SCALPs were resolved (if we're to believe the info from Sipri) and that adds considerably to the armament of this fleet if the number is at 50. It also begs the question as to further purchases of the cruise missiles when the need arises as they get used up. That's a bit of an unknown ATM, but one can only deduce that it's not a one-time purchase. And speaking of these long-range weapons, it will be very interesting to see the package that comes with the Su-35s and along with exhausting all and every single diplomatic venue with Ethiopia as well as the recent warming up with Sudan, if we will be seeing some action geared towards the dam. Perhaps this recent engagement with Sudan is a prelude to being able to use either airspace or even a launch site that would easily reduce the distance.



welcome back dear ....
I’m really exhausted from being here .... for all hostilities we are facing here in PDF ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Amun said:


> I’m really exhausted from being here .... for all hostilities we are facing here in PDF ...



Take a break always as you need to, and focus as much as you can on people that are worth it...rather than the whole crowd (and specific negativity some have specifically to you/country) as you need to.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Nilgiri said:


> Take a break always as you need to, and focus as much as you can on people that are worth it...rather than the whole crowd (and specific negativity some have specifically to you/country) as you need to.



thanks dear for your advice .... I will try to follow it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Total Destruction

The SC said:


> It has bought ..already.. 29.. this number was announced by the official Egyptian Television channel in 2018.. at the same time with the Mig-35 and the S-300VM..Rafale, Gowind, Mistrals and so on..


26 not 29


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> welcome back dear ....
> I’m really exhausted from being here .... for all hostilities we are facing here in PDF ...



I know, my bro. It sucks for sure, but easy to ignore just like Nirgili said. If any group of people have it the worst, it's the Indian folks lol. So if they can do it, we should be able to as well. 



Nilgiri said:


> Take a break always as you need to, and focus as much as you can on people that are worth it...rather than the whole crowd (and specific negativity some have specifically to you/country) as you need to.



Well said, as usual.



The SC said:


> Hey buddy!
> A lot of interesting stuff going on..Still to see the start of production of the T-90MS.. the Drones with Belarus..The MEKO-200 and the Italian FREMM and OPVs or FACs all are coming with TOT .. that is a very big step forward..
> The SU-35 on its own is fantastic leap.. And I can only see 12 more Rafale -for now-..although hope for more.. And the Typhoon is not sure yet but it can be a very good addition..since it complements the Rafale in Air combat on high and very high altitudes..while the Rafale is very powerful in low and very low altitudes..As for the SCALP..I guess Italy can provide it too if that $10 billion deal is realised..The Mig-35s and the SU-35 ..I have no doubt they will come with everything possible..Still waiting for news about the Mistral Equipments and the K-52Katran..



So according to Zakupki, Russia has announced the official tender of 26 Su-35 Flanker-E to the Egyptian Air Force with a supply of specific electronic equipment for the jet fighters with the first 2 platforms arriving by the end of this year 2020. 
https://zakupki.gov.ru/223/purchase...4440&purchaseId=9434944&purchaseMethodType=IS

Will be really cool to see them and hopefully we'll get some early images of them under construction or during test flights like they did with the MiG-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Total Destruction said:


> 26 not 29


Why don't you look for that TV announcement on the official Egyptian TV..and see 29 for yourself instead of arguing here!?
Or you have a better source saying 26?



Gomig-21 said:


> So according to Zakupki, Russia has announced the official tender of 26 Su-35 Flanker-E to the Egyptian Air Force with a supply of specific electronic equipment for the jet fighters with the first 2 platforms arriving by the end of this year 2020.
> https://zakupki.gov.ru/223/purchase...4440&purchaseId=9434944&purchaseMethodType=IS
> 
> Will be really cool to see them and hopefully we'll get some early images of them under construction or during test flights like they did with the MiG-35s.


Other official Russians said it was in production already..So we'll see the tests for sure ..I guess the Egyptian pilots and technicians are in training now as we speak..

Egyptian TV said 29 SU-35..I believe it .. since Russia always throws in few extra planes for Egypt as a friendly gesture.. like Mig-35 only 46 were announced officially but Russia gave 6 extra ones.. So 52 in total....I guess it is their insurance policy with their best strategic allies and friends..






Manufacture of Su-35 fighter jets for Egypt has commenced at the JSC Sukhoi factory in Komsomolsk sur Amour in the Russian Far East the first of which is scheduled for delivery at the end of this year.

According to a report in Menadefence, an aircraft with serial number 0641 is currently being assembled at the JSC Sukhoi factory as part of a contract execution for Egypt. It has published a photograph showing an aircraft in the assembly plant but it could not be ascertained if this was definitely a Su-35 assembly line for Egypt.

The publication also gave a reference no: CAIRO / N / AF / ROSOBORONEXPORT / 2018/10 (P / 1781811151143) of 19/03/2018, which it said was the title reference of the contract between Egypt and Russia for the supply of a number of Su-35 fighters.

In addition, a Russian website dealing with defence tenders has published a call for bids to supply electronic and connector equipment for the completion of the contract with Egypt, Menadefence said again without any attribution.


https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...of_Su_35_Jets_for_Egypt__Reports#.Xr6ecIGEbqs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Su-35 absolutely dominates F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

There are some very important moves concerning the Egyptian armed forces that have to be attributed to Sisi:
There are important measures that Sisi took in the main restructuring of the Egyptian armed forces, from a comprehensive restructuring of the organization at its organizational level. 
An example of this is what has been done in the navy, from the conversion of one Egyptian fleet to two fleets, each of them stronger than the original fleet. Also, The joining of the second and third armies to each other under a unified command to form the first corps within the Egyptian army, consisting of two field armies. Then he raised the competence, strength, and ability of the military central region and added to it the Mobile Rapid Intervention Division, to change it from a military area to a field army made up of three complete Divisions.
Thus, the Egyptian armed forces, for the first time in its history, is operating naval forces consisting of two completely separate fleets. Doubling its strength.
For the first time, the concept of the Corp will be incorporated into the armed forces. It includes two armies.
For the first time, Egypt will have a mobilization formation the size of a field army totally free to support or move outside the state’s umbrella. It is the army of the central region.
Hence Egypt has already doubled its armed strength. And it has several armies and formations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Egyptian F-16s are useless without BVRs missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

nomi007 said:


> Egyptian F-16s are useless without BVRs missiles.



Egyptian F-16 are used as ground attack planes. Egypt's fighter jets are only MiG-29 and Rafale.


----------



## Total Destruction

The SC said:


> Why don't you look for that TV announcement on the official Egyptian TV..and see 29 for yourself instead of arguing here!?
> Or you have a better source saying 26?


Yes I do .. and haven't you been posting my threads on here after borrowing it from defense-arab.com ?



nomi007 said:


> Egyptian F-16s are useless without BVRs missiles.


Indeed, better plan is to sell f-16s to Pak or Jordon after american approval and heading to Chinese j-10c.



Austin Powers said:


> Egyptian F-16 are used as ground attack planes. Egypt's fighter jets are only MiG-29 and Rafale.


the alphajet can do the same role.


----------



## The SC

Total Destruction said:


> Yes I do .. and haven't you been posting my threads on here after borrowing it from defense-arab.com ?


And do you have a problem with that? What threads do you have anywhere?

The sources are all over the net.. Are you borrowing from the net or just stupid?



nomi007 said:


> Egyptian F-16s are useless without BVRs missiles.


They have a 70km bvr missile.. the AIM-120 is effective t that range too not at 120 km..



Gomig-21 said:


> I know, my bro. It sucks for sure, but easy to ignore just like Nirgili said. If any group of people have it the worst, it's the Indian folks lol. So if they can do it, we should be able to as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well said, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> So according to Zakupki, Russia has announced the official tender of 26 Su-35 Flanker-E to the Egyptian Air Force with a supply of specific electronic equipment for the jet fighters with the first 2 platforms arriving by the end of this year 2020.
> https://zakupki.gov.ru/223/purchase...4440&purchaseId=9434944&purchaseMethodType=IS
> 
> Will be really cool to see them and hopefully we'll get some early images of them under construction or during test flights like they did with the MiG-35s.









Manufacture of Su-35 fighter jets for Egypt has commenced at the JSC Sukhoi factory in Komsomolsk sur Amour in the Russian Far East the first of which is scheduled for delivery at the end of this year.

According to a report in Menadefence, an aircraft with serial number 0641 is currently being assembled at the JSC Sukhoi factory as part of a contract execution for Egypt. It has published a photograph showing an aircraft in the assembly plant but it could not be ascertained if this was definitely a Su-35 assembly line for Egypt.

The publication also gave a reference no: CAIRO / N / AF / ROSOBORONEXPORT / 2018/10 (P / 1781811151143) of 19/03/2018, which it said was the title reference of the contract between Egypt and Russia for the supply of a number of Su-35 fighters.

In addition, a Russian website dealing with defence tenders has published a call for bids to supply electronic and connector equipment for the completion of the contract with Egypt, Menadefence said again without any attribution.


https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...of_Su_35_Jets_for_Egypt__Reports#.Xr6ecIGEbqs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Very nice, SC.

How about this rare beauty?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Very nice, SC.
> 
> How about this rare beauty?
> 
> View attachment 632773


My wish list includes 50 SU-35 fighters, with an increase in the number of that MiG-35 beauty to 100 upgraded by AESA radar and Rafale up to 72, and keep the Falcon For ground attack only, while protected by the field mobile air defence..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Total Destruction said:


> Yes I do .. and haven't you been posting my threads on here after borrowing it from defense-arab.com ?
> 
> 
> Indeed, better plan is to sell f-16s to Pak or Jordon after american approval and heading to Chinese j-10c.
> 
> 
> the alphajet can do the same role.


we are ready if u want to sell


----------



## Gomig-21

Some more MiG-35.









EAF MiG Driver. Should be very close to the Su-35 pilot's equipment although I don't think the helmet-mounted sight clip on these MiG helmets will be on the Su-35 since they'll have the incredibly powerful Irbis-E radar which uses wider scanning plane than the Zhuk-ME in the MiGs and a different weapon's lock on system from what I understand.











Compared to the F-16 Driver






And compared to the Rafale Driver's equipment.






5X MiG-35
4X Rafale
2X F-16
Then eventually the Su-35 MY GOODNESS how on earth will they ever manage such a variety of makes and models!!! looooool  






MiG-35, F-16 and Ka-52s flying overhead.






@The SC @Amun or @vostok any idea what that munition is hanging off this EAF Ka-52 Nile Crocodile? 






Apaches, Crocodiles and a single Chinook on a Mistral. Click pic to enlarge.






Can anyone identify the two flanking aircraft flying on the side of the C-130 and Hawkeye?






Lots more Crocodiles.






Even more in a nice lineup with Apaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

2016
Egyptian National TV announces the procurement of 29 SU-35








Gomig-21 said:


> Some more MiG-35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 632995
> 
> EAF MiG Driver. Should be very close to the Su-35 pilot's equipment although I don't think the helmet-mounted sight clip on these MiG helmets will be on the Su-35 since they'll have the incredibly powerful Irbis-E radar which uses wider scanning plane than the Zhuk-ME in the MiGs and a different weapon's lock on system from what I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the F-16 Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And compared to the Rafale Driver's equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5X MiG-35
> 4X Rafale
> 2X F-16
> Then eventually the Su-35 MY GOODNESS how on earth will they ever manage such a variety of makes and models!!! looooool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiG-35, F-16 and Ka-52s flying overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The SC @Amun or @vostok any idea what that munition is hanging off this EAF Ka-52 Nile Crocodile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apaches, Crocodiles and a single Chinook on a Mistral. Click pic to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify the two flanking aircraft flying on the side of the C-130 and Hawkeye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots more Crocodiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more in a nice lineup with Apaches.


That munition on the EAF K-52 Nile Crocodile is a long range missile was codenamed "item 305"
https://tass.com/defense/1066655

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> Can anyone identify the two flanking aircraft flying on the side of the C-130 and Hawkeye?



I believe it is the Beechcraft 1900 C .... intelligence, Surveillance,reconnaissance ( ISR).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF Rafale driver

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Republican guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> SC ya Ma'alem! Hard to define what a modernization of an air force this has been!  The MiG numbers are great and hopefully the Su-35s will follow suit as far as quantities are concerned, unless we somehow start seeing something called the Typhoon show up!  I'm glad the SCALPs were resolved (if we're to believe the info from Sipri) and that adds considerably to the armament of this fleet if the number is at 50. It also begs the question as to further purchases of the cruise missiles when the need arises as they get used up. That's a bit of an unknown ATM, but one can only deduce that it's not a one-time purchase. And speaking of these long-range weapons, it will be very interesting to see the package that comes with the Su-35s and along with exhausting all and every single diplomatic venue with Ethiopia as well as the recent warming up with Sudan, if we will be seeing some action geared towards the dam. Perhaps this recent engagement with Sudan is a prelude to being able to use either airspace or even a launch site that would easily reduce the distance.


A part from the well known Air to Air missiles.. the SU-35 can carry the following..

Tactical air-to-surface missiles:
_____________________

KH-29 missile, a tactical anti-installations, fortifications, smashing aircraft and also ships. It has a warhead of 320 kg, which is highly destructive and has a range of 10 - 12 km. There are 4 versions of it:

KH-29D infrared missile.




KH-29ML 

KH-29T missile is tele-guided..has a range of 30 km.





KH-29TE 






Kh-29L








The newly produced Kh-38 tactical anti-ground missile as a replacement for the old Kh-25 missile, which features a highly destructive warhead of 250 kg and has a range of 40 km and has 4 versions:
*Kh-38MLE/MAE/MTE/MKE​*






Kh-38MAE missile with active radar guidance.

Kh-38MKE satellite guided missile.

‌Kh-38MLE laser guided missile.

Kh-38MTE infrared guided missile.


The weapon is being offered in a range of distinct variants:

Kh-38MLE with inertial midcourse and semi active laser terminal homing guidance.
Kh-38MAE with inertial midcourse and active radar terminal homing guidance.
Kh-38MTE with inertial midcourse and thermal imaging terminal homing guidance.
Kh-38MKE with satellite aided inertial midcourse guidance.
Warhead options include a blast-fragmentation type or penetrator type for all variants, and a submunition dispenser type for the satellite aided inertially guided Kh-38MKE. Anti-radar missiles:
____________________

The KH-31P air-to-surface anti-radar missile is guided by passive radar (depends on tracking anti-radar waves) and inertial navigation has a range of 110 km.

*Kh-31P/PK/PD/A/AD​*
The Mach 4.5 ramjet Kh-31 / AS-17 Krypton family of missiles includes anti-radiation, anti-shipping and claimed anti-AWACS variants. Reports claim the PRC intends to licence build this weapon, depicted with an Su-30KN prototype (KNAAPO). 
Dubbed the 'Mini-Moskit', the supersonic Turayev ramjet powered Kh-31P (AS-17 Krypton) was originally designed as an anti-radiation missile to suppress NATO Patriot and I-Hawk batteries, entering use in 1988.





The KH-58 missile has the following versions:

*Kh-58E/U/Kh-58UShKE​*
KH-58U anti-radar and inertial navigational missile then passive radar with a range of 250 km.

KH-58UShK is distinguished by the new and revolutionary Passive Seeker passive radar radar researcher at the frequency of 1.2 - 11 GHz to detect emissions of all types of hostile radars, and it has a highly destructive warhead weighing 149 kg and has a range of 76 km - 245 km depending on the launch height of the fighter and has a speed Its maximum flight is 4200 km / h and is determined to strike in a radius of no more than 10 meters from the target in its center.

KH-58UShK IIR missile has the same specifications but was distinguished by an additional researcher - next to the passive researcher - dual-band infrared and UV radiation to monitor the radar station electrically and thermally in case it is closed to the radar or used for intermittent Pulsing Mode.

The current production Kh-58E export variant has a range of 200 km, subject to launch conditions, and likely employs the engine developed for the Kh-58U. The weapon has been integrated on the new MiG-31BM Foxhound variant.
An anti-shipping variant equipped with an active radar seeker is also offered..

The latest export variant offered is the Kh-58UShKE, which is slightly shorter than the Kh-58E, uses shorter span wings, and has a range of up to 245 km. It is equipped with a new wideband seeker design capable of acquiring emitters operating between 1.2 and 11 GHz, and can also home on CW (continuous wave) emitters in one band.








Cruise missiles Stand-off Missiles:
________________________________________________________________________

KH-59ME mobile anti-ground missile and marine targets fixed on a television camera, with a range of 115 km.

The Raduga Kh-59 Ovod / AS-13 Kingbolt was developed to provide a standoff weapon capable of operating in heavily jammed environments. It is a direct equivalent to the AGM-142 Popeye series of standoff weapons carried by Israeli F-16Cs, US B-52H and Australian F-111C. Club-A version 3M14AE anti-ground missile, inertial and then satellite, and has a highly destructive warhead weighing 450 kg and a range of 300 km.







KH-59MK2 missile is a mobile anti-inertial guided land-based guided missile and an active radar with an electro-optical system to identify the target and increase the accuracy of the injury with an error rate of 3 - 5 meters. It has a range of 285 km and is with a speed of sound codon and is launched from an altitude of 200-11 thousand meters at a flying speed of 550-1100 km / h with a maximum limit.








Anti-ship missiles:
____________________

The KH-31AD anti-ship missile guided by inertial navigation and active radar flies with a system adjacent to the sea surface to avoid detection Sea Skimming has a range of 160 km and has a warhead weighing 110 kg and its ultrasonic speed.
The Kh-31AD is a stretched extended range variant of the Kh-31A with an enlarged warhead. The improved Leninetz ARGS-31E active seeker can acquire over a wider field of regard and operates in sea states 4 to 5.







KH-35UE air-to-ship anti-ship missile with a range of 260 km, which includes an INS system + GPS / GLONASS satellite navigation + Passive Radar Homing and Active Radar Homing, which starts operating at a distance of 50 km from the target With the possibility of providing it with the coordinates of any other friendly platforms such as fighters, ships, submarines, helicopters or drones, it has a super explosive, fragmented warhead that weighs 145 kg, and flies at an altitude of 10-15 meters above the sea level and then drops to only 4 meters in a stage The last flight before hitting the target from a distance of 50 km.
On the Nile Alligator too..







KH-59MK anti-ship missile is guided by inertial navigation and then active radar, with a range of 285 km and flies at an altitude of 10-15 meters above sea level and drops to 4-7 meters in the last stage before hitting the target.




Club-A 








3M54AE Kaliber anti-ship missile guided by inertial navigation and then active radar with a range of 200 km and has a warhead weighing 200 kg and launches without sound and then turns to ultrasonic speed in the final stage before hitting the target.






3M54AE1 anti-ship missile guided by inertial navigation and then active radar with a range of 300 km and possesses a highly destructive warhead weighing 400 kg and speed without sound, and is used against cruisers and aircraft carriers.







P-800 Oniks / Yakhont missile with a range of 300 km and possesses an inertial navigation system then the active / passive radar and which operates before reaching a distance of 50 km and has a heavy warhead weighing 250 kg and has immense immunity against electronic jamming High density, and since the missile weighs 3 tons and reaches a length of 8.9 meters, only the Sukhoi can carry it with only 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Very nice, SC.
> 
> How about this rare beauty?
> 
> View attachment 632773

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

As for the Egyptian 220 F-16s ..their specifications are not degraded

The Egyptian F-16, whether Block 42 or Block 52, are understood to be with the same standard equipment as the Block and there is no reduction or downgrade in the standards..

The difference is in of the BVR missile only
Instead of using the AMRAM BVR missiles .......... Sparrow BVR missiles are used

Which only affects the Egyptian F-16s, the fire and forget feature..
Other than that, they are the same specifications if they are not better than many of the F-16 aircraft that serve in different countries of the world, many owners of the F-16, including European countries, still rely on the old blocks 10 and 15 ... While for Egypt, its entire fleet is upgraded to standard 42 and the new deal.. standard 52..

A rumour that Egypt does not have the BVR capabilities on its aircrafts is a ridiculous rumour ..

But if we want to talk about preparing something that will not appear until the time of need, there are the Chinese, and these people have no difficulty in matters of reverse engineering..
We will not know yet why the leadership allowed Chinese experts to visit the F-16 bases..
And why does the US classify Egypt as the country that violated the armament agreements the most ..

The Sparrow is a BVR missile and Egypt has large numbers of it on its F-16s
Medium-long range 70 km







The Matra R 530 is a BVR missile and works on Mirage F-1 aircraft (out of service now)
The Matra super 530 F is a BVR missile that operates on Mirage aircraft

https://www.***************/military/photos/egyptian-air-force-mirage-2000.27917/full?d=1514057229





The 530D has a claimed maximum interception altitude of 24,400 m (80,100 ft), with a snap-up capability of 12,200 m (40,000 ft), and a snap-down capability to targets at 60 m (200 ft). The missile has a range of 40 km and a maximum speed of less than Mach 5

Short-medium range of 40 km






This is now the oldest BVR air to air missiles in the Egyptian arsenal with the newest ones reaching up 200 + km..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Super rare photo of a brand new EAF MiG-35 with a backseat pilot who doesn't even have any badges on his brand new uniform yet. I believe the 2-seater versions (which are 4 aircraft I think) have the desert camo like this one, while all the other single-seaters have the blue, so called naval camo. Everything is brand new on that aircraft and probably has the "new airplane leather smell."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> As for the Egyptian 220 F-16s ..their specifications are not degraded
> 
> The Egyptian F-16, whether Block 42 or Block 52, are understood to be with the same standard equipment as the Block and there is no reduction or downgrade in the standards..
> 
> The difference is in of the BVR missile only
> Instead of using the AMRAM BVR missiles .......... Sparrow BVR missiles are used
> 
> Which only affects the Egyptian F-16s, the fire and forget feature..
> Other than that, they are the same specifications if they are not better than many of the F-16 aircraft that serve in different countries of the world, many owners of the F-16, including European countries, still rely on the old blocks 10 and 15 ... While for Egypt, its entire fleet is upgraded to standard 42 and the new deal.. standard 52..
> 
> A rumour that Egypt does not have the BVR capabilities on its aircrafts is a ridiculous rumour ..
> 
> But if we want to talk about preparing something that will not appear until the time of need, there are the Chinese, and these people have no difficulty in matters of reverse engineering..
> We will not know yet why the leadership allowed Chinese experts to visit the F-16 bases..
> And why does the US classify Egypt as the country that violated the armament agreements the most ..
> 
> The Sparrow is a BVR missile and Egypt has large numbers of it on its F-16s
> Medium-long range 70 km



This is almost always the configuration when escorting the presidential plane, as well as visiting presidents to Egypt. A pair of AIM-7 Sparrows and a 4-set of AIM-9Ls per aircraft. Even the US navy uses the AIM-7 Sparrow on many occasions as its been upgraded through the years, including its range. This is not the Vietnam era missile LOL! 








The SC said:


> The Matra R 530 is a BVR missile and works on Mirage F-1 aircraft (out of service now)
> The Matra super 530 F is a BVR missile that operates on Mirage aircraft
> 
> https://www.***************/military/photos/egyptian-air-force-mirage-2000.27917/full?d=1514057229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 530D has a claimed maximum interception altitude of 24,400 m (80,100 ft), with a snap-up capability of 12,200 m (40,000 ft), and a snap-down capability to targets at 60 m (200 ft). The missile has a range of 40 km and a maximum speed of less than Mach 5
> 
> Short-medium range of 40 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is now the oldest BVR air to air missiles in the Egyptian arsenal with the newest ones reaching up 200 + km..



According to Latribune and this was from April of 2019. Needless to say, very interesting info concerning the US lifting ITAR sanctions on the Meteor missile as well as talk of the additional 12 Rafales. I just copy/pasted the last paragraph on the missiles, but the link is to the full article where it mentions losing out on the Gowind 5 & 6 and the NH190.

*Armament: but what is going on between France and Egypt?*
By Michel Cabirol  | 04/25/2019, 6:00 am

_Concerning the additional order of twelve Rafales, the file is progressing. France has recently removed a major obstacle. *According to our information, the United States lifted the blockade, which it imposed via ITAR regulations, on France on the export to Egypt of the Meteor air-to-air missile, which is very popular with the army of the Egyptian air. This is very good news for MBDA, already facing the blockage of the Scalp cruise missile in Egypt. Because Cairo wants to equip its entire Rafale fleet, including the twelve additional, with Meteor. *However, we would still be far from a signature, says a good observer of the land of the Pharaohs.

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...passe-entre-la-france-et-l-egypte-815119.html
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



And they've even upgraded some of the features on that aircraft since this advert came out.

The first thing you can easily notice is the flaps. Those flaps which are the same as the original MiG-29s are smaller than the new MiG-35 (even the MiG-29K of the Indian Air Force) which are MUCH larger and are referred to as "barn door flaps" lol because of their humungeouslous size. You can easily see how much bigger they are (somewhere around 30% larger surface area) which assists greatly in not only taking off and landing, but at slower speed maneuvering and higher AoA.










Hard to tell if the OLS-K is not on the EAF MiGs, but if the glass bubble is still part of the system, then they don't have it which is pretty much a built-in target desingator for ground attack munitions, but the T-220 pod makes up for that and then some, since that gives you the opportunity to modify and add new and better pods as they come out. So the T-220 takes the role of the built-in OLS-K. 





The Zhuk-AE is still not ready. Supposedly its features are as follows:

_The Phazotron Zhuk-AE AESA radar offers a wider range of operating frequencies, providing more resistance to electronic countermeasures (ECM), more detection range, more air and ground targets detected, tracked and able to be engaged simultaneously. The radar is thought to have detection range of 160 km (86 nmi) for air targets and 300 km (160 nmi) for ships._

The Zhuk-ME (which is what the EAF MiGs have as well as the Indian MiG-29Ks)_ features steered array radar antenna and is intended for the Mig-29 aircraft. It can detect airborne targets with a five square meter Radar Cross Section (RCS) at ranges of 110-120 kilometers in the forward hemisphere or 50 kilometers in the rear hemisphere while tracking 10 targets and engaging four of them simultaneously. It can track up to two ground/sea targets simultaneously. In the air-to-ground mode, the Zhuk-ME is capable of detecting armored formations at ranges of 25 kilometers and railway bridges at ranges of 120 kilometers._

Not too shabby and if this and the built-in OLS-K vs the T-220 pod are the only differences between what would make this a MiG-35 is really silly IMO.

http://www.deagel.com/Sensor-Systems/Zhuk-ME_a001457001.aspx



The SC said:


> The current production Kh-58E export variant has a range of 200 km, subject to launch conditions, and likely employs the engine developed for the Kh-58U. The weapon has been integrated on the new MiG-31BM Foxhound variant.
> An anti-shipping variant equipped with an active radar seeker is also offered..
> 
> The latest export variant offered is the Kh-58UShKE, which is slightly shorter than the Kh-58E, uses shorter span wings, and has a range of up to 245 km. It is equipped with a new wideband seeker design capable of acquiring emitters operating between 1.2 and 11 GHz, and can also home on CW (continuous wave) emitters in one band.



If this is indeed an export model and available, I still have a tough time seeing even Russia sell this to Egypt. You know the Israelis are all over this stuff and these types of weapons that get into the 200/300 kilometre range starts giving them anxiety and heart palpitations etc. And Netanyahu's relationship with Putin is well known. So we'll have to wait and see which is also another difficult thing to do. We have no idea of the weapons that are supplied by the Russians unless we happen to see then in photographs since they don't disclose them.

This is a good example of that.



The SC said:


> KH-35UE air-to-ship anti-ship missile with a range of 260 km, which includes an INS system + GPS / GLONASS satellite navigation + Passive Radar Homing and Active Radar Homing, which starts operating at a distance of 50 km from the target With the possibility of providing it with the coordinates of any other friendly platforms such as fighters, ships, submarines, helicopters or drones, it has a super explosive, fragmented warhead that weighs 145 kg, and flies at an altitude of 10-15 meters above the sea level and then drops to only 4 meters in a stage The last flight before hitting the target from a distance of 50 km.
> On the Nile Alligator too..



As awesome as the KH-35 is and how it has many of my brothers all excited that it will be featured on the Ka-52Ks for the Mistral, do we really know if such a potent weapon will even be sold to the EAF or EN? I mean, this was part of the reason I posted the picture of the Ka-52 Nile Crocodile carrying "Item 308" as we had no idea this weapon was featured as part of the package for the Ka-52s lol. AND, it's range is 30 kilometres which is significantly less than these other, standoff munitions. So it will be great to see which ones will indeed make it as part of the Su-35 package since I highly doubt the EAF chose that aircraft and paid $2+ billion for them without a compliments of weapons that would also include not only the veritable R-27 for A2A missiles, but a slew of those heavy A2G munitions. Wouldn't mind the Kh-35, the export version of the Kh-58 and a combination of the KH-59ME mobile anti-ground missile for marine targets with the fixed on television camera and a range of 115 km as well as the Raduga Kh-59 Ovod / AS-13 Kingbolt. Just those 3 would be fine for me! lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And they've even upgraded some of the features on that aircraft since this advert came out.
> 
> The first thing you can easily notice is the flaps. Those flaps which are the same as the original MiG-29s are smaller than the new MiG-35 (even the MiG-29K of the Indian Air Force) which are MUCH larger and are referred to as "barn door flaps" lol because of their humungeouslous size. You can easily see how much bigger they are (somewhere around 30% larger surface area) which assists greatly in not only taking off and landing, but at slower speed maneuvering and higher AoA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 634358
> 
> Hard to tell if the OLS-K is not on the EAF MiGs, but if the glass bubble is still part of the system, then they don't have it which is pretty much a built-in target desingator for ground attack munitions, but the T-220 pod makes up for that and then some, since that gives you the opportunity to modify and add new and better pods as they come out. So the T-220 takes the role of the built-in OLS-K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zhuk-AE is still not ready. Supposedly its features are as follows:
> 
> _The Phazotron Zhuk-AE AESA radar offers a wider range of operating frequencies, providing more resistance to electronic countermeasures (ECM), more detection range, more air and ground targets detected, tracked and able to be engaged simultaneously. The radar is thought to have detection range of 160 km (86 nmi) for air targets and 300 km (160 nmi) for ships._
> 
> The Zhuk-ME (which is what the EAF MiGs have as well as the Indian MiG-29Ks)_ features steered array radar antenna and is intended for the Mig-29 aircraft. It can detect airborne targets with a five square meter Radar Cross Section (RCS) at ranges of 110-120 kilometers in the forward hemisphere or 50 kilometers in the rear hemisphere while tracking 10 targets and engaging four of them simultaneously. It can track up to two ground/sea targets simultaneously. In the air-to-ground mode, the Zhuk-ME is capable of detecting armored formations at ranges of 25 kilometers and railway bridges at ranges of 120 kilometers._
> 
> Not too shabby and if this and the built-in OLS-K vs the T-220 pod are the only differences between what would make this a MiG-35 is really silly IMO.
> 
> http://www.deagel.com/Sensor-Systems/Zhuk-ME_a001457001.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> If this is indeed an export model and available, I still have a tough time seeing even Russia sell this to Egypt. You know the Israelis are all over this stuff and these types of weapons that get into the 200/300 kilometre range starts giving them anxiety and heart palpitations etc. And Netanyahu's relationship with Putin is well known. So we'll have to wait and see which is also another difficult thing to do. We have no idea of the weapons that are supplied by the Russians unless we happen to see then in photographs since they don't disclose them.
> 
> This is a good example of that.
> 
> 
> 
> As awesome as the KH-35 is and how it has many of my brothers all excited that it will be featured on the Ka-52Ks for the Mistral, do we really know if such a potent weapon will even be sold to the EAF or EN? I mean, this was part of the reason I posted the picture of the Ka-52 Nile Crocodile carrying "Item 308" as we had no idea this weapon was featured as part of the package for the Ka-52s lol. AND, it's range is 30 kilometres which is significantly less than these other, standoff munitions. So it will be great to see which ones will indeed make it as part of the Su-35 package since I highly doubt the EAF chose that aircraft and paid $2+ billion for them without a compliments of weapons that would also include not only the veritable R-27 for A2A missiles, but a slew of those heavy A2G munitions. Wouldn't mind the Kh-35, the export version of the Kh-58 and a combination of the KH-59ME mobile anti-ground missile for marine targets with the fixed on television camera and a range of 115 km as well as the Raduga Kh-59 Ovod / AS-13 Kingbolt. Just those 3 would be fine for me! lol.


*Defensive Weapons*

KAB-500KR*x2*
KAB-500L*x2*
KAB-500OD*x2*
R-27EA*x4*
R-27R*x4*
R-27RE*x4*
R-27T*x4*
R-27TE*x4*
R-73*x4*
R-77*x4


Offensive Weapons*

Kh-29D*x2*
Kh-29L*x2*
Kh-29T*x2*
Kh-31A*x2*
Kh-31AD
Kh-31P*x2*
Kh-31PD
Kh-35U

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Sinai 200 APC















Al Asaar described it as a pure Egyptian creativity..

Mohamed Al-Assar, the Minister of Military Production, said that the armored Sina 200 was executed 100% by Egyptian hands and minds, comparable to its counterparts in the world and is characterized by flexibility and speed.

Mohamed Al-Assar added, in a telephone interview with Ahmed Moussa, on his program "On My Responsibility", broadcasted on "Echo Al-Balad" channel, "For the first time an Egyptian loader is being constructed in our factories, and President Sisi thanked the Engineering Authority of the Armed Forces for trying it..

It is not a heavy armored APC and it is intended for mobile rapid intervention forces. It will be transported onboard the strategic transport planes and onboard the Mistral. .. light weight was taken into account at the expense of armour... with cage shields to increase survival ... with a remote control tower ... and it is possible to add a larger weapon..



.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Take a look at this latest Su-35S video from MAKS-2019 of what should be the same jet that the EAF will be getting and take a look at the maneuver everyone seems to be talking about at minute 2:17 loooool! They haven't named it yet when the pilot takes a sudden 45 degree turn LOL! It's ridiculous. It also does all the other great stuff like the super cobra and flying backwards and tight loops etc. Also interesting how it seems to be carrying what looks like an R-27 between the engines while performing this incredible airshow.

It's actually probably the fastest 180 degree turn you'll ever see!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Take a look at this latest Su-35S video from MAKS-2019 of what should be the same jet that the EAF will be getting and take a look at the maneuver everyone seems to be talking about at minute 2:17 loooool! They haven't named it yet when the pilot takes a sudden 45 degree turn LOL! It's ridiculous. It also does all the other great stuff like the super cobra and flying backwards and tight loops etc. Also interesting how it seems to be carrying what looks like an R-27 between the engines while performing this incredible airshow.
> 
> It's actually probably the fastest 180 degree turn you'll ever see!


One word:* 

MAJESTIC



* *Please don't show this to some kids here on PDF, they might hurt themselves trying to mimic these moves at home..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> One word:*
> 
> MAJESTIC
> 
> 
> 
> * *Please don't show this to some kids here on PDF, they might hurt themselves trying to mimic these moves at home..



lol. Did you catch the latest wopper of a doozi about the Egyptian Rafales not having SPECTRA on their jets? looooooool I nearly fell out of my chair when I read that. I mean, I think we're all used to reading a lot of tough stuff directed at Egypt in general, but now with the incredible, military spending spree that is going on, it's just getting worst and I expected much of that hatred to kick up a notch, but to claim the Egyptian Rafales are without SPECTRA looool!! That just about did it.

So they have all the required sensors on the aircraft including the missiles but they're disconnected? lol! They just don't have the most important function of that aircraft and they went out and paid billions for the 24 they got without arguably its best feature? And they want 12 more because they're so happy with them despite not having SPECTRA?! loololooolol! I think we've heard it all now, ma man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. Did you catch the latest wopper of a doozi about the Egyptian Rafales not having SPECTRA on their jets? looooooool I nearly fell out of my chair when I read that. I mean, I think we're all used to reading a lot of tough stuff directed at Egypt in general, but now with the incredible, military spending spree that is going on, it's just getting worst and I expected much of that hatred to kick up a notch, but to claim the Egyptian Rafales are without SPECTRA looool!! That just about did it.
> 
> So they have all the required sensors on the aircraft including the missiles but they're disconnected? lol! They just don't have the most important function of that aircraft and they went out and paid billions for the 24 they got without arguably its best feature? And they want 12 more because they're so happy with them despite not having SPECTRA?! loololooolol! I think we've heard it all now, ma man.


Yes he was trying to strip all the components of the EAF fighter planes and add them to his own..

You know that jealousy and low negative emotions can make some people go nuts and even crazy....the Migs are just the old 29s, the F-16s have nothing on them..SU-35 just another ordinary fighter..So much hurt..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes he was trying to strip all the components of the EAF fighter planes and add them to his own..
> 
> You know that jealousy and low negative emotions can make some people go nuts and even crazy....the Migs are just the old 29s, the F-16s have nothing on them..SU-35 just another ordinary fighter..So much hurt..lol



lol, IKR. Really looking forward to seeing the first 2 delivered this year and hopefully they'll release many of the testing photographs like they did with the MiG-35. The camo schem is also in high anticipation. Makes you wonder if they'll match the MiGs or go with something different. They might've used that camo for the MiGs because their role will primarily be interception over the Mediterranean or Red Sea. But the Su-35S and its range will take it to many places far from Egyptian territory so it could spend a lot of its time over water or land, but mostly water I would think because of international waters are more allowable for over-flights. But I wouldn't mind seeing it in just a standard, smoky grey.






BTW, a mutual friend sent me this photo via Twitter since it was a question I brought up a few years ago, if anyone had ever seen a photo of the Egyptian Chinook actually land in water. He sent it to me and here it is. Pretty cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

I think that even if you don't understand Arabic, by only watching this video, anyone can tell that the Alexandria shipyard has some serious ship-building capabilities, from all the blue-printing, the metallurgy (which is all local and always a difficult part of any military producing aspect), the transferring information on C&C cutting machines, the welding and fabrication of all the hull components and then assembling them, can easily be seen in this video. If tech transfer comes with the Mekos and any eventual Italian ships, the sky will be the limit in being able to eventually produce an indigenous ship. If they start out with some smaller, attack crafts and slowly move their way up while appointing electronics specialist to create the compatible electronics through R&D and reverse engineering, they would easily be able to produce ships of most caliber with the experience, capabilities and this shipyard venue that they have.

Even if it's part of the technology transfer, putting one of these Gowinds together is no small task.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Some great footage from Minute 40:30 and on of Rafales & MiG-35 taxiing and taking off (including cockpit views of the latter hooking up to the basket from a buddy-buddy refueler) and IL-76 & Ka-52 and even a pair of Mi-24 Hinds and much more at the opening ceremony of the Bernice military base. Those MiGs sure do taxi at a high speed! Good stuff. 






Some photos from that video that I believe @Amun might've already posted. Sorry brother if it's a repeat of what you posted already.

Keep in mind, EAF pilots have been doing air to air refueling qualifications since the mid-80's with US tankers and mostly with the F-16 and F-4 Phantom fleets. So it's not necessarily a new thing. However, buddy-buddy is most certainly new and basket connections are, for the most part, much easier that boom connections (like on the F-16s, F-4s and F-15s) especially with the F-16 where the connection for the boom on that aircraft is on the spine of the aircraft behind the pilot. Much more difficult to line up plus it also requires the work of the boom operator. Whereas the air refueling probe and basket catch is a matter of the pilot lining it up and putting the boom into the basket. Not as easy as it sounds, either, because of wind and turbulence etc., but easier than the boom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

@Gomig-21 @Amun @The SC 

Love this paint scheme! :








Gomig-21 said:


> lol, IKR. Really looking forward to seeing the first 2 delivered this year and hopefully they'll release many of the testing photographs like they did with the MiG-35. The camo schem is also in high anticipation. Makes you wonder if they'll match the MiGs or go with something different. They might've used that camo for the MiGs because their role will primarily be interception over the Mediterranean or Red Sea. But the Su-35S and its range will take it to many places far from Egyptian territory so it could spend a lot of its time over water or land, but mostly water I would think because of international waters are more allowable for over-flights. But I wouldn't mind seeing it in just a standard, smoky grey.
> 
> View attachment 635525
> 
> 
> BTW, a mutual friend sent me this photo via Twitter since it was a question I brought up a few years ago, if anyone had ever seen a photo of the Egyptian Chinook actually land in water. He sent it to me and here it is. Pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 635526



Just so weird for me (to this day) to see the single seater flanker. Such massive a/c for its type and just one pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> @Gomig-21 @Amun @The SC
> 
> Love this paint scheme! :



Here's a couple more for you, and possibly the origin of those colors.



























The common conception of this camo scheme is that it was reborn from the EAF's Shenyang J-6 in service with the EAF for a short period of time from the mid-70's to mid 80's give or take, and I don't believe many of them were painted in that scheme. Maybe a specific squadron or two. Most of them were a very light grey/white metallic mix or had some sort of jungle camo scheme of some sorts, but this naval scheme was a rarity. However, somehow it found it's way to these new MiGs.






So hey, while I got you here (and I'll even ask @Lord Of Gondor if he wants to chime in on this question I have for you fine Indian fellas) - in the forceable future (and not that we don't face the criticism of this perceived challenge of this issue NOW and not necessarily with the addition of the new and large military acquisitions that we know for sure are to come in the very near future, but it is a common (and I will call it a "theme" and not a "problem" since I don't believe it is an issue) but being that India faces the same adversity in this particular matter, and the EAF as well and the EN will be getting some new ships to add to their inventory making the "VARIETY" of the equipment even more varied from different sources. That being said, how does India deal with that? What are the linking methods for all the aircraft in the AF for example? You have the following:

- Su-30MKI
- MiG-29K/UPG
- MiG-21 Bison
- Mirage 2000H/I
- Rafale
- SEPECAT Jaguar
-HAL Tejas
- MiG-27? Still in service or retired?

So essentially you really have 4 different manufacturers in those aircraft, Russian predominantly, French, British and Indian. Are there any issues with that diversification and if there are, could you identify them? Mainly what I would question is what's the data linkage used to set up integral coms throughout the entire fleet and all the aircraft? We have Link-16 that works for all the F-16s and the Rafales but not the Russian jets and there is also the question of IFF which is also intertwined with the link system as well as missile guidance that needs to receive periodic course corrections from the radar through also a certain common link system and let's not forget all the in-flight information that is interpreted and portrayed to the pilots through that all-important data linkage. 

Also, what does the Netra AEW&C on Embraer use for a common data link? With the EAF it's all 8 E-2C Hawkeyes operate using link 16 but there is also an indigenous but limited data link being used a while back that incorporated all the MiGs with the Mirages, Phantoms and F-16s so it shouldn't be an issue bringing the MiG-35 into the fold. However, the MiG-21 is a far cry from the MiG-35 LOLOL! The data link needs to be quite advanced to support all these high-end aircraft under one umbrella, so to speak. And now, check out the possible dilemma (or not) that the EAF MIGHT face with these new acquisition.

So here's the current list:

*- F-16 
- Mirage 2000
- Mirage V
- Rafale*
- MiG-35
- Su-35S

The bolded ones are all operating easily on Link-16 with possibly this indigenous link system or C4 network might even be the culprit which brings in the last 2 Russian aircraft. HOWEVER, loool, now comes the doosy! Supposedly with this new Italian deal which includes mostly new naval assets but let's pay attention to the one aircraft in the list:

- 6 more Italian Bergamini FREMM frigates which are bigger and more like the size of destroyers (2 ready + 4 to build)
- 20 MOPVs Mid-sized offshore patrol vessels (to be built in Egypt)
AND HERE COME THE DOOSIES lol.
- *24 EUROFIGHTER TYPHOONS* and
- M-346 advanced jet trainers (unknown quantity as of yet)
- 1 Satellite 

So I ask you guys, besides the linkage and IFF duties, is there a problem with the ability -- or ease of ability -- to maintain such a wide variety of aircraft? Has that problem ever presented itself in the IAF that you guys know of? I've followed the IAF a little and very impressed with the indigenous stuff (especially the new Astra Missile but even that has to operate on a common linked system) but I never seem to see any major issues other than the normal stuff that every AF goes through. This is something that we, as Egyptians, have been getting a little bit of ball-busting from the goons out there despite decades and decades, even close to half a century of operating and flying varieties of aircraft and never having any issues whatsoever. And now with induction of the Su-35 coming soon and the possibility of acquiring 24 Typhoons on top of all this, it'll open the bashing doors wide open LOL! How is it really done in the IAF, between the linkage and the maintenance?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

In addition to Gondor, let me tag @Zapper @BL33D @kongn and @MirageBlue , these young tykes and more seasoned folks know lot more up to date details and names than I do on lot of matters (out of ones with some activity here). Apologies to any that are active that I have missed

and @Joe Shearer of course....he might find this his cup of tea to share some stuff on. 

Potentially @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Signalian and @PanzerKiel might know some stuff to add, answer your original questions better... or may find this interesting regardless...they being knowledgeable "adversaries" I respect.

They may all tag others that might know some more to add.



Gomig-21 said:


> So essentially you really have 4 different manufacturers in those aircraft, Russian predominantly, French, British and Indian. Are there any issues with that diversification and if there are, could you identify them? Mainly what I would question is what's the data linkage used to set up integral coms throughout the entire fleet and all the aircraft? We have Link-16 that works for all the F-16s and the Rafales but not the Russian jets and there is also the question of IFF which is also intertwined with the link system as well as missile guidance that needs to receive periodic course corrections from the radar through also a certain common link system and let's not forget all the in-flight information that is interpreted and portrayed to the pilots through that all-important data linkage.



I believe India is working on evolving and implementing its own standard (ODL)...operational data link for its Air Force. What its current status is, I am unsure on because I haven't followed it closely. Lot of it is kept under wraps since its an ongoing and very critical project as you can imagine.

There are thus key deficits in this very area that you bring up for the IAF given its multi-platform structure. 



Gomig-21 said:


> So I ask you guys, besides the linkage and IFF duties, is there a problem with the ability -- or ease of ability -- to maintain such a wide variety of aircraft? Has that problem ever presented itself in the IAF that you guys know of? I've followed the IAF a little and very impressed with the indigenous stuff (especially the new Astra Missile but even that has to operate on a common linked system) but I never seem to see any major issues other than the normal stuff that every AF goes through. This is something that we, as Egyptians, have been getting a little bit of ball-busting from the goons out there despite decades and decades, even close to half a century of operating and flying varieties of aircraft and never having any issues whatsoever. And now with induction of the Su-35 coming soon and the possibility of acquiring 24 Typhoons on top of all this, it'll open the bashing doors wide open LOL! How is it really done in the IAF, between the linkage and the maintenance?



There is whole gamut of problems, mostly to do with "making do" with the existing older (somewhat disjointed) architecture in C4I for IAF. This limits the true inter-operability of various assets for say a large enough mission (it manifested in the balakot mission)...though there are workarounds, especially if you have the squadron bulk of all types of aircraft needed for a mission profile and evolve doctrine that way. But even that is diminishing in IAF case now as squadron strength diminishes by basic retirement >>>replacement magnitude (driven by age old problems of inept bureaucrats and funding). Its difficult window for IAF opening up right now this decade.

Basically this problem will be a systematic one (with current workarounds and doctrines) till the ODL architecture comes online....and everything is one the same page totally. The Indian Navy has its indigenous common data link and I believe they are far ahead of the IAF in its implementation (given they had a ready solution for specific use in the P-8 MPA)

Something very highly critical like an AWACS (be it the phalcons or the NETRA) I would imagine would not really face this issue, as it would have root architecture to interface with everything under its control etc. Basically it would have been evolved in the first AWACS project implementation that IAF did as "bottom up" and implement that as backwards compatible always (i.e based on your most legacy fighter, attack or bomber that you plan to control with the AWACS).... rather than "top down" acquire (define solely at the AWACS level) and then rework everything to that new standard. So the NETRA should be covered by this.



Gomig-21 said:


> - Su-30MKI
> - MiG-29K/UPG
> - MiG-21 Bison
> - Mirage 2000H/I
> - Rafale
> - SEPECAT Jaguar
> -HAL Tejas
> - MiG-27? Still in service or retired?



The Mig 27 indeed stands fully retired now as of december 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Nilgiri said:


> @Gomig-21 @Amun @The SC
> 
> 
> 
> Just so weird for me (to this day) to see the single seater flanker. Such massive a/c for its type and just one pilot.


The whole second pilot's duty was automated..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Just two words:

Egypt's quest for a communications architecture of its own, that could be moulded to its own purposes and purchases of any equipment, is two decades old. A frankly naive delegation faced this request from a key Air Force team, and did not know that there was actually a solution, sorry, a source for solutions within the Indian military, that could have done all that Egypt wanted then (and now) without working up a sweat;
The key to the puzzle is WESEE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Joe Shearer said:


> Just two words:
> 
> Egypt's quest for a communications architecture of its own, that could be moulded to its own purposes and purchases of any equipment, is two decades old. A frankly naive delegation faced this request from a key Air Force team, and did not know that there was actually a solution, sorry, a source for solutions within the Indian military, that could have done all that Egypt wanted then (and now) without working up a sweat;
> The key to the puzzle is WESEE.



This looks an interesting read:

https://books.google.com/books?id=w...3oECAkQAQ#v=onepage&q=WESEE data link&f=false


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nilgiri said:


> This looks an interesting read:
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=w2snz5Cfb0gC&pg=RA2-PT183&lpg=RA2-PT183&dq=WESEE+data+link&source=bl&ots=ev4_BiQkhm&sig=ACfU3U3TsfQlRbN4qMtCkUMyO_R703HwaA&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjW0LvZ3dDpAhUMJt8KHSxiAmQQ6AEwA3oECAkQAQ#v=onepage&q=WESEE data link&f=false



You said it, not I. No idea what this article is talking about. I'm into cooking nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's a couple more for you, and possibly the origin of those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The common conception of this camo scheme is that it was reborn from the EAF's Shenyang J-6 in service with the EAF for a short period of time from the mid-70's to mid 80's give or take, and I don't believe many of them were painted in that scheme. Maybe a specific squadron or two. Most of them were a very light grey/white metallic mix or had some sort of jungle camo scheme of some sorts, but this naval scheme was a rarity. However, somehow it found it's way to these new MiGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hey, while I got you here (and I'll even ask @Lord Of Gondor if he wants to chime in on this question I have for you fine Indian fellas) - in the forceable future (and not that we don't face the criticism of this perceived challenge of this issue NOW and not necessarily with the addition of the new and large military acquisitions that we know for sure are to come in the very near future, but it is a common (and I will call it a "theme" and not a "problem" since I don't believe it is an issue) but being that India faces the same adversity in this particular matter, and the EAF as well and the EN will be getting some new ships to add to their inventory making the "VARIETY" of the equipment even more varied from different sources. That being said, how does India deal with that? What are the linking methods for all the aircraft in the AF for example? You have the following:
> 
> - Su-30MKI
> - MiG-29K/UPG
> - MiG-21 Bison
> - Mirage 2000H/I
> - Rafale
> - SEPECAT Jaguar
> -HAL Tejas
> - MiG-27? Still in service or retired?
> 
> So essentially you really have 4 different manufacturers in those aircraft, Russian predominantly, French, British and Indian. Are there any issues with that diversification and if there are, could you identify them? Mainly what I would question is what's the data linkage used to set up integral coms throughout the entire fleet and all the aircraft? We have Link-16 that works for all the F-16s and the Rafales but not the Russian jets and there is also the question of IFF which is also intertwined with the link system as well as missile guidance that needs to receive periodic course corrections from the radar through also a certain common link system and let's not forget all the in-flight information that is interpreted and portrayed to the pilots through that all-important data linkage.
> 
> Also, what does the Netra AEW&C on Embraer use for a common data link? With the EAF it's all 8 E-2C Hawkeyes operate using link 16 but there is also an indigenous but limited data link being used a while back that incorporated all the MiGs with the Mirages, Phantoms and F-16s so it shouldn't be an issue bringing the MiG-35 into the fold. However, the MiG-21 is a far cry from the MiG-35 LOLOL! The data link needs to be quite advanced to support all these high-end aircraft under one umbrella, so to speak. And now, check out the possible dilemma (or not) that the EAF MIGHT face with these new acquisition.
> 
> So here's the current list:
> 
> *- F-16
> - Mirage 2000
> - Mirage V
> - Rafale*
> - MiG-35
> - Su-35S
> 
> The bolded ones are all operating easily on Link-16 with possibly this indigenous link system or C4 network might even be the culprit which brings in the last 2 Russian aircraft. HOWEVER, loool, now comes the doosy! Supposedly with this new Italian deal which includes mostly new naval assets but let's pay attention to the one aircraft in the list:
> 
> - 6 more Italian Bergamini FREMM frigates which are bigger and more like the size of destroyers (2 ready + 4 to build)
> - 20 MOPVs Mid-sized offshore patrol vessels (to be built in Egypt)
> AND HERE COME THE DOOSIES lol.
> - *24 EUROFIGHTER TYPHOONS* and
> - M-346 advanced jet trainers (unknown quantity as of yet)
> - 1 Satellite
> 
> So I ask you guys, besides the linkage and IFF duties, is there a problem with the ability -- or ease of ability -- to maintain such a wide variety of aircraft? Has that problem ever presented itself in the IAF that you guys know of? I've followed the IAF a little and very impressed with the indigenous stuff (especially the new Astra Missile but even that has to operate on a common linked system) but I never seem to see any major issues other than the normal stuff that every AF goes through. This is something that we, as Egyptians, have been getting a little bit of ball-busting from the goons out there despite decades and decades, even close to half a century of operating and flying varieties of aircraft and never having any issues whatsoever. And now with induction of the Su-35 coming soon and the possibility of acquiring 24 Typhoons on top of all this, it'll open the bashing doors wide open LOL! How is it really done in the IAF, between the linkage and the maintenance?


Guess the EAF IFF must have been upgraded from Analogue to digital by now so no problem with the new Mig-35 or SU-35s.. for the rest the Ci5 can take care of communication and data sharing between all those varieties of fighter aircrafts through link-16 for the Western fighters and near instantaneous too through Land radars and satellites for the Migs and SUs and between them and the western platforms..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> So hey, while I got you here (and I'll even ask @Lord Of Gondor if he wants to chime in on this question I have for you fine Indian fellas) - in the forceable future (and not that we don't face the criticism of this perceived challenge of this issue NOW and not necessarily with the addition of the new and large military acquisitions that we know for sure are to come in the very near future, but it is a common (and I will call it a "theme" and not a "problem" since I don't believe it is an issue) but being that India faces the same adversity in this particular matter, and the EAF as well and the EN will be getting some new ships to add to their inventory making the "VARIETY" of the equipment even more varied from different sources. That being said, how does India deal with that? What are the linking methods for all the aircraft in the AF for example? You have the following:
> 
> - Su-30MKI
> - MiG-29K/UPG
> - MiG-21 Bison
> - Mirage 2000H/I
> - Rafale
> - SEPECAT Jaguar
> -HAL Tejas
> - MiG-27? Still in service or retired?
> 
> So essentially you really have 4 different manufacturers in those aircraft, Russian predominantly, French, British and Indian. Are there any issues with that diversification and if there are, could you identify them? Mainly what I would question is what's the data linkage used to set up integral coms throughout the entire fleet and all the aircraft? We have Link-16 that works for all the F-16s and the Rafales but not the Russian jets and there is also the question of IFF which is also intertwined with the link system as well as missile guidance that needs to receive periodic course corrections from the radar through also a certain common link system and let's not forget all the in-flight information that is interpreted and portrayed to the pilots through that all-important data linkage.
> 
> Also, what does the Netra AEW&C on Embraer use for a common data link? With the EAF it's all 8 E-2C Hawkeyes operate using link 16 but there is also an indigenous but limited data link being used a while back that incorporated all the MiGs with the Mirages, Phantoms and F-16s so it shouldn't be an issue bringing the MiG-35 into the fold. However, the MiG-21 is a far cry from the MiG-35 LOLOL! The data link needs to be quite advanced to support all these high-end aircraft under one umbrella, so to speak. And now, check out the possible dilemma (or not) that the EAF MIGHT face with these new acquisition.
> 
> So here's the current list:
> 
> *- F-16
> - Mirage 2000
> - Mirage V
> - Rafale*
> - MiG-35
> - Su-35S
> 
> The bolded ones are all operating easily on Link-16 with possibly this indigenous link system or C4 network might even be the culprit which brings in the last 2 Russian aircraft. HOWEVER, loool, now comes the doosy! Supposedly with this new Italian deal which includes mostly new naval assets but let's pay attention to the one aircraft in the list:
> 
> - 6 more Italian Bergamini FREMM frigates which are bigger and more like the size of destroyers (2 ready + 4 to build)
> - 20 MOPVs Mid-sized offshore patrol vessels (to be built in Egypt)
> AND HERE COME THE DOOSIES lol.
> - *24 EUROFIGHTER TYPHOONS* and
> - M-346 advanced jet trainers (unknown quantity as of yet)
> - 1 Satellite
> 
> So I ask you guys, besides the linkage and IFF duties, is there a problem with the ability -- or ease of ability -- to maintain such a wide variety of aircraft? Has that problem ever presented itself in the IAF that you guys know of? I've followed the IAF a little and very impressed with the indigenous stuff (especially the new Astra Missile but even that has to operate on a common linked system) but I never seem to see any major issues other than the normal stuff that every AF goes through. This is something that we, as Egyptians, have been getting a little bit of ball-busting from the goons out there despite decades and decades, even close to half a century of operating and flying varieties of aircraft and never having any issues whatsoever. And now with induction of the Su-35 coming soon and the possibility of acquiring 24 Typhoons on top of all this, it'll open the bashing doors wide open LOL! How is it really done in the IAF, between the linkage and the maintenance?


Thanks for the tag, @Nilgiri has answered it above and my knowledge is all from open source and there is very little in the open source regarding this. 

The first datalink experience for India on a Fighter was the LAZUR with the induction of the MiG-29, IIRC,and from there on it has built up capabilities across other platforms. Now all the Russian aircraft have datalink that is quite mature, the Su acts as a battle manager with the smaller Bisons for ex. But since tech has advanced rapidly, IAF wants a highly secure Operational Data Link that gives real time SA for all airborne assets and the first step was installing Software Defined Radios.

This will undoubtedly be a part of the "India Specific Enhancements" for the Rafale as well and SDR order for 400 numbers will mean all Su/Tejas will have them, maybe more orders in the future for the others but I am unsure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's a couple more for you, and possibly the origin of those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The common conception of this camo scheme is that it was reborn from the EAF's Shenyang J-6 in service with the EAF for a short period of time from the mid-70's to mid 80's give or take, and I don't believe many of them were painted in that scheme. Maybe a specific squadron or two. Most of them were a very light grey/white metallic mix or had some sort of jungle camo scheme of some sorts, but this naval scheme was a rarity. However, somehow it found it's way to these new MiGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hey, while I got you here (and I'll even ask @Lord Of Gondor if he wants to chime in on this question I have for you fine Indian fellas @Nilgiri ) - in the forceable future (and not that we don't face the criticism of this perceived challenge of this issue NOW and not necessarily with the addition of the new and large military acquisitions that we know for sure are to come in the very near future, but it is a common (and I will call it a "theme" and not a "problem" since I don't believe it is an issue) but being that India faces the same adversity in this particular matter, and the EAF as well and the EN will be getting some new ships to add to their inventory making the "VARIETY" of the equipment even more varied from different sources. That being said, how does India deal with that? What are the linking methods for all the aircraft in the AF for example? You have the following:
> 
> - Su-30MKI
> - MiG-29K/UPG
> - MiG-21 Bison
> - Mirage 2000H/I
> - Rafale
> - SEPECAT Jaguar
> -HAL Tejas
> - MiG-27? Still in service or retired?
> 
> So essentially you really have 4 different manufacturers in those aircraft, Russian predominantly, French, British and Indian. Are there any issues with that diversification and if there are, could you identify them? Mainly what I would question is what's the data linkage used to set up integral coms throughout the entire fleet and all the aircraft? We have Link-16 that works for all the F-16s and the Rafales but not the Russian jets and there is also the question of IFF which is also intertwined with the link system as well as missile guidance that needs to receive periodic course corrections from the radar through also a certain common link system and let's not forget all the in-flight information that is interpreted and portrayed to the pilots through that all-important data linkage.
> 
> Also, what does the Netra AEW&C on Embraer use for a common data link? With the EAF it's all 8 E-2C Hawkeyes operate using link 16 but there is also an indigenous but limited data link being used a while back that incorporated all the MiGs with the Mirages, Phantoms and F-16s so it shouldn't be an issue bringing the MiG-35 into the fold. However, the MiG-21 is a far cry from the MiG-35 LOLOL! The data link needs to be quite advanced to support all these high-end aircraft under one umbrella, so to speak. And now, check out the possible dilemma (or not) that the EAF MIGHT face with these new acquisition.
> 
> So here's the current list:
> 
> *- F-16
> - Mirage 2000
> - Mirage V
> - Rafale*
> - MiG-35
> - Su-35S
> 
> The bolded ones are all operating easily on Link-16 with possibly this indigenous link system or C4 network might even be the culprit which brings in the last 2 Russian aircraft. HOWEVER, loool, now comes the doosy! Supposedly with this new Italian deal which includes mostly new naval assets but let's pay attention to the one aircraft in the list:
> 
> - 6 more Italian Bergamini FREMM frigates which are bigger and more like the size of destroyers (2 ready + 4 to build)
> - 20 MOPVs Mid-sized offshore patrol vessels (to be built in Egypt)
> AND HERE COME THE DOOSIES lol.
> - *24 EUROFIGHTER TYPHOONS* and
> - M-346 advanced jet trainers (unknown quantity as of yet)
> - 1 Satellite
> 
> So I ask you guys, besides the linkage and IFF duties, is there a problem with the ability -- or ease of ability -- to maintain such a wide variety of aircraft? Has that problem ever presented itself in the IAF that you guys know of? I've followed the IAF a little and very impressed with the indigenous stuff (especially the new Astra Missile but even that has to operate on a common linked system) but I never seem to see any major issues other than the normal stuff that every AF goes through. This is something that we, as Egyptians, have been getting a little bit of ball-busting from the goons out there despite decades and decades, even close to half a century of operating and flying varieties of aircraft and never having any issues whatsoever. And now with induction of the Su-35 coming soon and the possibility of acquiring 24 Typhoons on top of all this, it'll open the bashing doors wide open LOL! How is it really done in the IAF, between the linkage and the maintenance?



IN isn't as diversified as IAF when it comes to inventory. All acquisitions post 2000 are mostly designed indigenously by the Naval Design Bureau and built at local shipyards. Most recently acquired Kolkata & Visakhapatnam Class Destroyers along with Nilgiri & Shivalik class frigates, INS Vikramaditya and under-construction INS Vikrant all have Barak - 1 or 8 SAMs', Brahmos AShCM's, AK-630 CIWS, 76mm OTO Melara SRGM (recent ones have BAE's 62 cal Mk45 Naval Gun due to blacklisting of Finmeccanica), MFSTAR AESA Radar, RBU-6000 Anti-sub rocket launchers, "Kavach" Decoy System. In terms of EW suit, most of these ships use technologies developed by BEL or NSTL like BEL Ellora, NSTL Maareech ATDS, BEL Sanket, BEL Ajanta etc. Even the bow sonar is BEL HUMSA-NG while the destroyers are additionally equipped with Thales LW-08 D-band air search radar which shows the commonality in sub-systems existing among various classes which simplifies integration. The Nirbhay sub-sonic CM and Varunastra heavy weight torpedos after FOC will be integrated across all naval platforms including subs

Again, using naval sub-systems originating from various countries isn't uncommon since it isn't economically feasible to go through the whole R&D process, particularly something you aren't inducting in significant numbers. For instance, OTO Melara's 76mm naval gun is used by over 50 countries including the US.

In terms of datalink, while Link-16/Link-11 systems have been the main Tactical Data Link used by the US and its NATO allies...India has it's own indigenous Data Link developed by BEL and is being utilised onboard warships for tactical information exchange. BEL's Datalink II components have been delivered by BEL to Boeing when we started acquiring the P8Is'.

Netra AWACS use C-band line-of-sight and Ku-band SATCOM datalinks also from BEL/DRDO
I'm not entirely sure of the data link systems used across all of IAF and maybe someone could shed more light on this. While the HAL-developed SDR-2010 has been available since 2011, it was only last year that the IAF commenced efforts on procuring 473 + 3,125 SDRs (including the integral tactical data-link component) for achieving real-time connectivity between all IAF aircraft/helicopters and the IACCCS’ terrestrial and airborne combat and combat-support elements. For its 83 projected Tejas Mk.1A and 36 Dassault Rafales, IAF has specified RAFAEL of Israel’s BNET-AR SDR for installation to be built by Hyderabad-based Astra Microwave Products and Israel's RAFAEL Advanced Defense Systems in Hyderabad

Regarding IAF's diverse fleet, the last of Mig-27s have been retired last year and the Mig-21s will be phased out over the next 2 to 4 years which will be replaced by Tejas Mk-1A's. Though the LCA project has been a bumpy ride, it helped us develop the required test & research facilities along with significant experience it aircraft technologies. No wonder, MWF's design has been freezed at such a quick pace and metal cutting for prototypes is scheduled later this year but might be delayed due to covid and hopefully, first flight by 2025.

The Russian aircraft though the procurement costs are relatively low, they're maintenance intensive and difficulty in procuring spares. The availability rate of Mig-29's and Su-30's was around 60-70% and only recently was improved after GoI's push to work with Russian suppliers for spare parts. No wonder, IAF doesn't intend to procure anymore Russian fighters. I'd expect IAF to go for 2 more squadrons of Rafales as a stop gap until MWF takes shape and AMCA makes significant developmental progress. While EFT is a dead cow and dealing with multiple countries for spares is a nightmare, Gripen was rejected since it's a direct competitor to the LCA and could potentially kill the LCA project. F-18 isn't needed since it's a heavy fighter in the class of Su-30 and we've got over 200 of em. F-16 Blk-70/72 though is a good aircraft, comes with several strings attached and we've seen how US ditched pak and most recently Turkey with the F-35's. We'd be forced to let go our Russian acquisitions, particularly S-400

While EAF is acquiring some, if not almost all of the available 4th gen fighters out there...focusing on EW and network centric capabilities is crucial to unlock and maximize the potential of these fighters, something which PAF currently has an edge over IAF in this regard.

@Gomig-21 Please post pictures of all your recent Aerial and Naval acquisitions in EAF & EN colors, all in a single frame if available...particularly the aircrafts and attack helos...Would truly be a sight to behold



_https://www.financialexpress.com/de...nking-to-be-discussed-at-22-dialogue/1790119/

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...i-delivered-to-boeing/articleshow/5921211.cms

https://defenceupdate.in/indian-air...-planes-to-look-deep-into-pakistan-and-china/
_
_http://forceindia.net/cover-story/security-expert/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zapper

Gomig-21 said:


> 24 EUROFIGHTER TYPHOONS


Is this confirmed?



The SC said:


> P-800 Oniks / Yakhont missile with a range of 300 km and possesses an inertial navigation system then the active / passive radar and which operates before reaching a distance of 50 km and has a heavy warhead weighing 250 kg and has immense immunity against electronic jamming High density, and since the missile weighs 3 tons and reaches a length of 8.9 meters, only the Sukhoi can carry it with only 1.



Could opt for the Brahmos Mini instead...specifically developed for integration on aerial platforms









Brahmos NG on the LCA Tejas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> I believe India is working on evolving and implementing its own standard (ODL)...operational data link for its Air Force. What its current status is, I am unsure on because I haven't followed it closely. Lot of it is kept under wraps since its an ongoing and very critical project as you can imagine.



Yep. it's pretty much OPSEC stuff unless it's part of some announced military sale or something of the sorts. But most of this stuff that comes out in the public domain is minimized info since it's basically the intel of how all the systems communicate. Countries like Egypt and some others have a doctrine of secrecy that they follow to the T. They limit most of the information released to the public like none other and often time, we find out about them through outside sources that might be involved in the development process and have the need to disclose it as part of their advertising or whatever.



Nilgiri said:


> There are thus key deficits in this very area that you bring up for the IAF given its multi-platform structure.



Is there really, or is it a common misconception? Who really knows whether operating 1 single system is ultimately better than operating a variety? I know conventional wisdom will suggest that the former is a no-brainer, but there are A LOT of arguments to support the latter, especially in Egypt's case as it depends a lot more on foreign purchases than domestic production and has a unique situation as far as past enemies and potentially new ones. It has to balance its acquisitions between western and eastern systems for a very simple reason, so as not be stuck in a time of war being totally dependent on an entity that would then control its fate. That's essentially the main reason for having various systems acquisitions and yes, that does create a bit of a more complicated training and maintenance program to support all them all, but that's nothing the Egyptian armed forces hasn't been used to since the mid-70s. The other and equally as important reason is the restrictions imposed by western systems, particularly the US. We all know how its foreign sales to ME countries and especially Egypt are contingent on Israel's ability to maintain a superior edge. I think Egypt has had enough of those restrictions. Once peace was establishes with Israel and the remainder of Sinai returned to its rightful owner, the conditions for military support from the US was to forgo any military procurement from Russia and most eastern block countries but while that was a good thing to get all sorts of free things, it came with that price of reduced capabilities. Now it's not much of an issue, even with French components let alone Russian, whereas it used to be in the past.

I assume the same principle as the first outlined one of diversification was applied to India but under different circumstances, especially after the collapse of the Soviet Union. Realizing that possibility during a time of war would be almost fatal. But something like the collapse of a super power is highly unlikely to happen once, let alone again but I believe that was the primary reason for India diversifying its air force to include more western AC. I think another reason -- and rightfully so -- is that western systems, for a long time and with many vital systems are just ahead of Russian ones. This is no knock on the great things coming out of Russia, but there is some degree of truth to that and so diversification, in my strong opinion is an absolute necessity for a country like Egypt and to see how India copes with it is a good comparison. 



Nilgiri said:


> There is whole gamut of problems, mostly to do with "making do" with the existing older (somewhat disjointed) architecture in C4I for IAF. This limits the true inter-operability of various assets for say a large enough mission (it manifested in the balakot mission)...though there are workarounds, especially if you have the squadron bulk of all types of aircraft needed for a mission profile and evolve doctrine that way. But even that is diminishing in IAF case now as squadron strength diminishes by basic retirement >>>replacement magnitude (driven by age old problems of inept bureaucrats and funding). Its difficult window for IAF opening up right now this decade.
> 
> Basically this problem will be a systematic one (with current workarounds and doctrines) till the ODL architecture comes online....and everything is one the same page totally. The Indian Navy has its indigenous common data link and I believe they are far ahead of the IAF in its implementation (given they had a ready solution for specific use in the P-8 MPA)
> 
> Something very highly critical like an AWACS (be it the phalcons or the NETRA) I would imagine would not really face this issue, as it would have root architecture to interface with everything under its control etc. Basically it would have been evolved in the first AWACS project implementation that IAF did as "bottom up" and implement that as backwards compatible always (i.e based on your most legacy fighter, attack or bomber that you plan to control with the AWACS).... rather than "top down" acquire (define solely at the AWACS level) and then rework everything to that new standard. So the NETRA should be covered by this.



Very interesting stuff. I'm not surprised that the IAF is/was using C4i until an indigenous system comes along. With the size of that fleet and trying to incorporate it all together with other branches of the armed forces must be a bear! Having a large AWACS network like that with its root architectures and sub-systems like you mentioned means that data links and IFF must all be compatible to it and basically be created under its structure. So any data link system introduced to aircraft must be first and foremost compatible to the systems operated by the AWACS aircraft since they are the main command and control structure. So the Israelis must be quite involved in that.



Joe Shearer said:


> Just two words:
> 
> Egypt's quest for a communications architecture of its own, that could be moulded to its own purposes and purchases of any equipment, is two decades old. A frankly naive delegation faced this request from a key Air Force team, and did not know that there was actually a solution, sorry, a source for solutions within the Indian military, that could have done all that Egypt wanted then (and now) without working up a sweat;
> The key to the puzzle is WESEE.



I have no clue what you just said. What delegation? The problem is that it's difficult for Egypt to outsource anything that has a certain level of intelligence (especially when it comes to a major system that is operated by the airforce) to a country that is HEAVILY involved with Israel. This is no secret and it's just the way it is which makes dealing with the United States a major conundrum when it comes to things like AWACs and data links and IFF.

As a matter of fact, Egypt and its space adventures (mainly satellites) was kept strongly at bay and from acquiring one until recently with EGYPTSTAT and with the introduction of the Protivnik-GE radar (which is incredible, to say the least) and with those has finally been able to augment its radar & surveillance capabilities to let's just say, a very respectable one now where it can get super high quality imaging and surveillance at real time. That's just one example of how, despite the peace process, there's still an underworld war happening before our eyes and it's essential to guard against leakages of any kind. Hence why unfortunately, it might be very difficult for Egypt to engage India in at least the sensitive intel stuff such as the topic at hand.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Thanks for the tag, @Nilgiri has answered it above and my knowledge is all from open source and there is very little in the open source regarding this.
> 
> The first datalink experience for India on a Fighter was the LAZUR with the induction of the MiG-29, IIRC,and from there on it has built up capabilities across other platforms. Now all the Russian aircraft have datalink that is quite mature, the Su acts as a battle manager with the smaller Bisons for ex. But since tech has advanced rapidly, IAF wants a highly secure Operational Data Link that gives real time SA for all airborne assets and the first step was installing Software Defined Radios.
> 
> This will undoubtedly be a part of the "India Specific Enhancements" for the Rafale as well and SDR order for 400 numbers will mean all Su/Tejas will have them, maybe more orders in the future for the others but I am unsure.



Interesting. Being that India has developed the ASTRA with a tremendous range -- and interestingly enough, Egypt is actually interested in that missile as well as the Brahmos -- and so it must have a solid grip of whatever data link it's using to operate that missile as well as all of the others. Even the missiles are from a huge variety of sources. You have Russian, French, Israeli and indigenous ones and probably some western systems as well since the Jaguars fire some type of British or US-made missiles? lol. A lot going on. I'm curious now what the SEPECAT Jaguars use for weapons in the IAF?



Zapper said:


> IN isn't as diversified as IAF when it comes to inventory. All acquisitions post 2000 are mostly designed indigenously by the Naval Design Bureau and built at local shipyards. Most recently acquired Kolkata & Visakhapatnam Class Destroyers along with Nilgiri & Shivalik class frigates, INS Vikramaditya and under-construction INS Vikrant all have Barak - 1 or 8 SAMs', Brahmos AShCM's, AK-630 CIWS, 76mm OTO Melara SRGM (recent ones have BAE's 62 cal Mk45 Naval Gun due to blacklisting of Finmeccanica), MFSTAR AESA Radar, RBU-6000 Anti-sub rocket launchers, "Kavach" Decoy System. In terms of EW suit, most of these ships use technologies developed by BEL or NSTL like BEL Ellora, NSTL Maareech ATDS, BEL Sanket, BEL Ajanta etc. Even the bow sonar is BEL HUMSA-NG while the destroyers are additionally equipped with Thales LW-08 D-band air search radar which shows the commonality in sub-systems existing among various classes which simplifies integration. The Nirbhay sub-sonic CM and Varunastra heavy weight torpedos after FOC will be integrated across all naval platforms including subs
> 
> Again, using naval sub-systems originating from various countries isn't uncommon since it isn't economically feasible to go through the whole R&D process, particularly something you aren't inducting in significant numbers. For instance, OTO Melara's 76mm naval gun is used by over 50 countries including the US.
> 
> In terms of datalink, while Link-16/Link-11 systems have been the main Tactical Data Link used by the US and its NATO allies...India has it's own indigenous Data Link developed by BEL and is being utilised onboard warships for tactical information exchange. BEL's Datalink II components have been delivered by BEL to Boeing when we started acquiring the P8Is'.
> 
> Netra AWACS use C-band line-of-sight and Ku-band SATCOM datalinks also from BEL/DRDO
> I'm not entirely sure of the data link systems used across all of IAF and maybe someone could shed more light on this. While the HAL-developed SDR-2010 has been available since 2011, it was only last year that the IAF commenced efforts on procuring 473 + 3,125 SDRs (including the integral tactical data-link component) for achieving real-time connectivity between all IAF aircraft/helicopters and the IACCCS’ terrestrial and airborne combat and combat-support elements. For its 83 projected Tejas Mk.1A and 36 Dassault Rafales, IAF has specified RAFAEL of Israel’s BNET-AR SDR for installation to be built by Hyderabad-based Astra Microwave Products and Israel's RAFAEL Advanced Defense Systems in Hyderabad
> 
> Regarding IAF's diverse fleet, the last of Mig-27s have been retired last year and the Mig-21s will be phased out over the next 2 to 4 years which will be replaced by Tejas Mk-1A's. Though the LCA project has been a bumpy ride, it helped us develop the required test & research facilities along with significant experience it aircraft technologies. No wonder, MWF's design has been freezed at such a quick pace and metal cutting for prototypes is scheduled later this year but might be delayed due to covid and hopefully, first flight by 2025.
> 
> The Russian aircraft though the procurement costs are relatively low, they're maintenance intensive and difficulty in procuring spares. The availability rate of Mig-29's and Su-30's was around 60-70% and only recently was improved after GoI's push to work with Russian suppliers for spare parts. No wonder, IAF doesn't intend to procure anymore Russian fighters. I'd expect IAF to go for 2 more squadrons of Rafales as a stop gap until MWF takes shape and AMCA makes significant developmental progress. While EFT is a dead cow and dealing with multiple countries for spares is a nightmare, Gripen was rejected since it's a direct competitor to the LCA and could potentially kill the LCA project. F-18 isn't needed since it's a heavy fighter in the class of Su-30 and we've got over 200 of em. F-16 Blk-70/72 though is a good aircraft, comes with several strings attached and we've seen how US ditched pak and most recently Turkey with the F-35's. We'd be forced to let go our Russian acquisitions, particularly S-400
> 
> While EAF is acquiring some, if not almost all of the available 4th gen fighters out there...focusing on EW and network centric capabilities is crucial to unlock and maximize the potential of these fighters, something which PAF currently has an edge over IAF in this regard.
> 
> @Gomig-21 Please post pictures of all your recent Aerial and Naval acquisitions in EAF & EN colors if available. Would truly be a sight to behold if they're all in one frame, particularly the fighter jets
> 
> _https://www.financialexpress.com/de...nking-to-be-discussed-at-22-dialogue/1790119/
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...i-delivered-to-boeing/articleshow/5921211.cms
> 
> https://defenceupdate.in/indian-air...-planes-to-look-deep-into-pakistan-and-china/
> _
> _http://forceindia.net/cover-story/security-expert/_



Hahaha, they are trying to buy every available 4th gen out there, you're right. Supposedly the MiG-29/35 followed by the Su-35S is a prelude to the interest in the Su-57. Now that would be quite fascinating to see and wouldn't surprise any of us at this point. Even though the Rafale was discussed way back in 2009 as well as the Su-35 and we all laughed at the notion loooool! Then 2013 came along and suddenly we're all getting slapped in the face with the Rafale, Mistral LHD and then 50 MiGs and 50 Ka-52s am I missing anything?!  So the EFT doesn't really surprise any of us TBH being that it's part of a $9 billion deal that would include all those jet trainers and 6 FREMM frigates. 

But fascinating stuff that you mentioned in your post. It's one thing to have operational ability within all aircraft, it's another to have it across the entire battlefield elements including the navy and certain integral ground units. The size and level of the Indian armed forces and the level of modern systems it utilizes (including an aircraft carrier) can only suggest that they've figured it out pretty well and have a pretty damn good grip on things, even to the point where they can simply switch from whatever indigenous system they have and plug right into link-16 for interoperability with US forces when exercising with them, then switching right back without giving up any intel. I think that is quite remarkable.



The SC said:


> Guess the EAF IFF must have been upgraded from Analogue to digital by now so no problem with the new Mig-35 or SU-35s..



Yep, most definitely. The interesting part as we all know from discussing it before on this thread is that the EAF doesn't use the conventional IFF system that's designed by the US and built for link-16 and used on the F-16 because of one very obvious reason. The EAF F-16s don't carry any of the standard IFF antennas, except for the last batch of Block 52+ that have the "brid shredders" but none other do. I also think that they just came with the Block 52s because it's simply part of the assembly process and to eliminate them is more work than to just leave them on. 

We also know from this fact below, that the IFF system used by the EAF to integrate all its aircraft under one system was designed and installed way back in the early-mid 80s when the first F-16 arrived in Cairo.

* PROGRAM OVERVIEW*
_Background. The APX-101(V) was built to NATO Mk XII IFF standard. Following its first foreign sale to Norway in 1986, the APX-101(V) was used on all F-15 and F-16 aircraft sold via Foreign Military Sales (FMS) until 1990. *Egypt is the only exception, using a Soviet IFF system operating on a frequency of 675 MHz (0.6 GHz). Historically, F-16s destined for Egypt had their APX-101(V)s removed and replaced by another Teledyne unit, the TEC-60, which was jointly designed by Egypt and Teledyne. The same set is believed to have been installed in Egypt’s MiG-21s, Su-7s, F-4s and Mirage 5s.* In 1990, the APX-111(V), a combined interrogator/ transponder (CIT), began to replace the APX-101(V) on the F-16. Since then, other new transponders (APX-113/114(V), APX-117/118(V)) have replaced the APX-101(V) in many platforms. The Air Force Materiel Command published a Sources Sought notice in July 2003 for potential sources with the expertise, capability, facilities, and experience to meet the requirements for depot repair of the RT-1063C/APX-101(V) IFF transponder._

https://www.forecastinternational.com/archive/disp_pdf.cfm?DACH_RECNO=400

Typically you would see some form of antenna to act as IFF sensors as in the "bird shredders" which are very visible on F-16. But if the system is also used on F-15s, then there's a different type of antenna for that aircraft that is much less visible since we don't really see it as we do with these on the F-16s.






So maybe there's a different and less visible antenna system that this Teledyne/Egyptian created IFF system uses and has most likely matured and been upgraded since its inception to where it's shared within the entire EAF fleet of aircraft.



The SC said:


> for the rest the Ci5 can take care of communication and data sharing between all those varieties of fighter aircrafts through link-16 for the Western fighters and near instantaneous too through Land radars and satellites for the Migs and SUs and between them and the western platforms..



It could very well be Ci5, but I guess we just don't know for sure. But, knowing that they created a sole system for IFF, one can only imagine they've done something to have the most compatible data link system for the variety of aircraft in the fleet to the point where they have no problem introducing any new aircraft, be it the Su-35 or EFT. And then you have the fusion system on the Rafales which is a whole other ballgame altogether.



Zapper said:


> Is this confirmed?



Nope. It was just put out there as a potential deal with Italy that included the frigates which were the primary attraction from the start because of the fallout with the French FREMM. So we don't really know but it could suddenly materialize and slap us all right in the face, like many of the other recent deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Zapper said:


> Could opt for the Brahmos Mini instead...specifically developed for integration on aerial platforms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmos NG on the LCA Tejas


Why not both..HaHa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

The SC said:


> Why not both..HaHa


Isn't the most feasible option. The conventional Brahmos sized and weighs similar to the Onyx while they're great for land and sea lauchers, could only be integrated onto the Su-30 MKI by strengthening the airframe which I assume the same for EAF's Su-35. IAF is modifying 42 MKIs' for this purpose. IAF did recognize the game changing capabilities of this missile and wanted to induct across all it's platforms which is the sole reason we developed a miniaturized air launched version of it.

After we entered MTCR, the range limits have been relaxed and all missiles built thereafter have a potential range of 450-600km. The two most crucial components (booster & seeker) have been replaced with indigenous ones as well taking the overall indigenous % higher

_https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-for-brahmos-missile/articleshow/61774751.cms
_
_https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/india-test-fires-brahmos-supersonic-missile-fitted-with-indigenous-seeker/_

We're also developing a hypersonic variant dubbed the Brahmos-II

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zapper said:


> Isn't the most feasible option. The conventional Brahmos sized and weighs similar to the Onyx while they're great for land and sea lauchers, could only be integrated onto the Su-30 MKI by strengthening the airframe which I assume the same for EAF's Su-35. IAF is modifying 42 MKIs' for this purpose. IAF did recognize the game changing capabilities of this missile and wanted to induct across all it's platforms which is the sole reason we developed a miniaturized air launched version of it.
> 
> After we entered MTCR, the range limits have been relaxed and all missiles built thereafter have a potential range of 450-600km. The two most crucial components (booster & seeker) have been replaced with indigenous ones as well taking the overall indigenous % higher
> 
> _https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-for-brahmos-missile/articleshow/61774751.cms
> _
> _https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/india-test-fires-brahmos-supersonic-missile-fitted-with-indigenous-seeker/_
> 
> We're also developing a hypersonic variant dubbed the Brahmos-II


Is the BrahMos II basically a miniature HGV? Or is this just the optimal design for hypersonic flight, and will remain a sea-skimming cruising missile?


----------



## The SC

Zapper said:


> Isn't the most feasible option. The conventional Brahmos sized and weighs similar to the Onyx while they're great for land and sea lauchers, could only be integrated onto the Su-30 MKI by strengthening the airframe which I assume the same for EAF's Su-35. IAF is modifying 42 MKIs' for this purpose. IAF did recognize the game changing capabilities of this missile and wanted to induct across all it's platforms which is the sole reason we developed a miniaturized air launched version of it.
> 
> After we entered MTCR, the range limits have been relaxed and all missiles built thereafter have a potential range of 450-600km. The two most crucial components (booster & seeker) have been replaced with indigenous ones as well taking the overall indigenous % higher
> 
> _https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-for-brahmos-missile/articleshow/61774751.cms
> _
> _https://thediplomat.com/2018/03/india-test-fires-brahmos-supersonic-missile-fitted-with-indigenous-seeker/_
> 
> We're also developing a hypersonic variant dubbed the Brahmos-II


That is what I mean..why not for land, sea and air..


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Is there really, or is it a common misconception? Who really knows whether operating 1 single system is ultimately better than operating a variety? I know conventional wisdom will suggest that the former is a no-brainer, but there are A LOT of arguments to support the latter, especially in Egypt's case as it depends a lot more on foreign purchases than domestic production and has a unique situation as far as past enemies and potentially new ones



It basically has both pros and cons like you said....nothing is "inherent" to one side per se...but it really depends on lot of your organisational structure and specific doctrine (on the roles you assign to the warplanes during peace and for conflict) too....and also your likeliest adversaries threat profile and projection on you.

Like what are the logistical savings and advantages (more thorough integration lets say) by having fewer types of aircraft compared to greater resolution of diversity and capabilities (and as you mention basically the acquisition process realpolitik constraint itself) of having more types of aircraft.

It all very much depends on the specific AF in the end....if the planners and organisation are good and have decent political bureaucracy on the same page, they can make any model work well....by harnessing the strengths and mitigating the weakenesses. This itself is an iterative process that you learn from too (and one hopes gets better at with time)....since you actually often have to deploy and operate assets in the real world to really learn from their nuances and foibles and specific optimisation in the larger framework.

Like why did I mention having a large body of squadrons mitigates the diverse-type issue (lets say logistics + integration is lower than ideal)? Simply because in a conflict, you can deploy them more freely without having to worry as much (in say worst case scenario for a particular "first phase" mission and everything is lost and nothing gained from it) as to what you have left for other missions you would then need to do (in that ladder of events) or what counters you expect the opponent to do that you need to have a response ready to etc.

When you have fewer squadrons (compared to what you forsee to have deterrence and whatever on top) AND they are extremely diverse with the (specific) problems that brings...then simply it restricts what you are willing to do...the overall frontier threshold basically. This will affect the war modelling you can construct...but it can still be done, you just have to be wise and prudent....and like you said you can also use the advantages of the specific diverse types to bear in which way you see best to make up for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Is the BrahMos II basically a miniature HGV? Or is this just the optimal design for hypersonic flight, and will remain a sea-skimming cruising missile?


Brahmos-II is based on DRDO's HSTDV tested successfully last year. 












While the Brahmos-II model exhibited in various defence expos does seem like a credible design, I expect more iterations once we optimize the Scramjet technology to obtain the designated speed and range which is the most crucial aspect in hypersonic missiles. Most HGV's of various countries use a similar design. The Chinese DF-17, Russian & American counterparts use a similar design

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting. Being that India has developed the ASTRA with a tremendous range -- and interestingly enough, Egypt is actually interested in that missile as well as the Brahmos -- and so it must have a solid grip of whatever data link it's using to operate that missile as well as all of the others. Even the missiles are from a huge variety of sources. You have Russian, French, Israeli and indigenous ones and probably some western systems as well since the Jaguars fire some type of British or US-made missiles? lol. A lot going on. I'm curious now what the SEPECAT Jaguars use for weapons in the IAF?


Astra's main advantage is the two way data link(IIRC, even the Rafale/Meteor is one way DL). The variety,missiles wise, is a combination of compulsion and deliberate planning.Mixed packages are very tough for the enemy to tackle.
Re Jaguars, they are the underdogs here but they are the best in terms of serviceability(Engines shared with the big Hawk fleet, also manufactured domestically) and cost a lot less in terms of operating(Su is the most expensive, MiG-21 is the most affordable, Cost Per Flight Hour wise) and the IAF has made it quite capable with the DARIN-3 primarily thanks to the EL/M 2052 and even self protection is above average thanks to the AIM-132.
IAF has also acquired old airframes from friends at RAFO/AdA to keep the costs very minimal.
Brilliant example here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257854070817079296His interview to Hushkit is a nice read as well
https://hushkit.net/2020/01/02/flyi...-air-force-jaguar-iaf-jaguar-pilot-interview/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MirageBlue

This is my first post on the Egyptian Armed Forces thread. No doubt, one of the most capable and interesting armed forces in the Arab world. Pardon me, but I had a few questions to ask:

I cannot fathom why so many new fighter types are being added. Each adds it's own training, maintenance, spares, weapons and other logistics requirements. Why not standardize on 3-4 including the existing F-16s? 

46 MiG-29M/M2 bought, then 
24 Rafale bought, then
29 Su-35s apparently
And now Typhoons being considered? 

Why not just focus on getting more Rafale fighters instead? 

Is Egypt considering going for the F-16V upgrade for it's huge fleet of F-16s? 

What's the point of the small fleet of 20 odd Mirage-2000s?


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


> Why not just focus on getting more Rafale fighters instead?



That was the first thing they wanted and tried. The order for the first 24 came with the option for 12 more and they were obviously very happy with them and opted for the additional 12, then things got complicated with the deal and between parties. They couldn't agree on the financing (which kinda puts the theory of Arab nations mainly Saudi & UAE bankrolling all these purchases to rest because if that was the case, they wouldn't have butted heads on the terms of financing, right? So they basically stalled the deal which must've led to bad blood between both parties because it also led to Egypt putting a stop to the additional Gowind Corvette deal and if I'm not mistaken, another French FREMM frigate. 

So that's pretty much where the Rafales ended up and considering that Egypt bought the 2 mistrals (took that botched contract with Russia off of France's hand,) ordered a FREMM frigate and 4 Gowind corvettes along with 24 Rafales and while India was the first to agree on purchasing the Rafale, Egypt was actually the first export customer to make the deal happen and soon after that the doors opened wide for Dassault with the Qatar deal and brought India back into the fray as well. So it's too bad the French didn't make a bit more of an effort to make things happen to someone who just bought a crapload of major weapons systems from them. That forced Egypt to move along. Right now the deal for the additional 12 Rafales is in limbo although the SCALP missiles that were held up by the US have been cleared and we're waiting to see if the French succeed in pulling through the order for the Meteor missiles. If they don't, then chances are the EAF will try working out a deal with Italy for the Meteors along with the Typhoons and just make the EFT a sister pair of squadrons to work with the Rafales.



MirageBlue said:


> Is Egypt considering going for the F-16V upgrade for it's huge fleet of F-16s?



The US won't offer that to the EAF since it would have to upgrade the radars to AESAs and force the AIM-120 and AIM-9X to become part of the EAF's inventory and we all know where the US stands with that. Although according to the Russians, the US offered the F-15 and newer F-16s to Egypt in order not to purchase the Su-35 and I can't imagine the US offering a neutered version like the current F-16 or F-15 and the EAF must've asked to included the AESA radars & the BVR missiles otherwise the EAF would've laughed at that insult. Compared to the potent Su-35S? And they still couldn't make it happen. That's quite telling and I think it's because (according to local news out of Egypt) was that the EAF had asked for the F-35 instead of the F-16/15 and was then offered the other two and it declined them. So the EAF was going for the gusto. Besides, the Su-35s compliment the MiGs very well and open the door for the Su-57. The EAF played their cards well if there's any truth to the F-35 request and denial of the other two and then going for the Su-35 despite the sanction threats.



MirageBlue said:


> What's the point of the small fleet of 20 odd Mirage-2000s?



So here's the story about the 20 Mirage 2ks. Back in the late 70s/early 80s when Egypt was moving from Russia and joining the US camp, the Americans were pushing the F-5 Tigershark to the EAF. Meanwhile, Sadat was aware that the latest and greatest was in the F-16 which was going to Iran and because of Khomeini and the revolution and the Shah getting the boot, the huge batch of F-16s that were supposed to head to Iran were suddenly being transferred to Israel. So Sadat requested the F-16 as well. Mubarak, who was the head of the EAF during the war and at that time was appointed vice president by Sadat was aware of the F-16 and how revolutionary that aircraft was and put the idea in Sadat's head to not settle for anything but the F-16, but the US denied them and kept pushing the Tigershark. So Sadat told them to forget about it and that he would go to France and seek out this new Mirage 2000 that just came out and was also creating a buzz. US thought he was bluffing and the next thing you know, Sadat made the EAF the first customer of the Mirage 2K along with another batch of Mirage Vs. The US then realized that he wasn't bluffing and wanted to keep Egypt in the fray and so they settled and offered the F-16 through the Peace Vector program which ensured Egypt would keep getting them in good numbers to make them the legacy fighter for the EAF. Meanwhile, now there's these 20 Mirages lingering in a squadron and a half that has been allocated as a special mission aircraft and things like that. Attrition, accidents and overhauling has reduced the number now to about 13 or so, although even that is not clearly known. Hope this all answers your questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That was the first thing they wanted and tried. The order for the first 24 came with the option for 12 more and they were obviously very happy with them and opted for the additional 12, then things got complicated with the deal and between parties. They couldn't agree on the financing (which kinda puts the theory of Arab nations mainly Saudi & UAE bankrolling all these purchases to rest because if that was the case, they wouldn't have butted heads on the terms of financing, right? So they basically stalled the deal which must've led to bad blood between both parties because it also led to Egypt putting a stop to the additional Gowind Corvette deal and if I'm not mistaken, another French FREMM frigate.
> 
> So that's pretty much where the Rafales ended up and considering that Egypt bought the 2 mistrals (took that botched contract with Russia off of France's hand,) ordered a FREMM frigate and 4 Gowind corvettes along with 24 Rafales and while India was the first to agree on purchasing the Rafale, Egypt was actually the first export customer to make the deal happen and soon after that the doors opened wide for Dassault with the Qatar deal and brought India back into the fray as well. So it's too bad the French didn't make a bit more of an effort to make things happen to someone who just bought a crapload of major weapons systems from them. That forced Egypt to move along. Right now the deal for the additional 12 Rafales is in limbo although the SCALP missiles that were held up by the US have been cleared and we're waiting to see if the French succeed in pulling through the order for the Meteor missiles. If they don't, then chances are the EAF will try working out a deal with Italy for the Meteors along with the Typhoons and just make the EFT a sister pair of squadrons to work with the Rafales.
> 
> 
> 
> The US won't offer that to the EAF since it would have to upgrade the radars to AESAs and force the AIM-120 and AIM-9X to become part of the EAF's inventory and we all know where the US stands with that. Although according to the Russians, the US offered the F-15 and newer F-16s to Egypt in order not to purchase the Su-35 and I can't imagine the US offering a neutered version like the current F-16 or F-15 and the EAF must've asked to included the AESA radars & the BVR missiles otherwise the EAF would've laughed at that insult. Compared to the potent Su-35S? And they still couldn't make it happen. That's quite telling and I think it's because (according to local news out of Egypt) was that the EAF had asked for the F-35 instead of the F-16/15 and was then offered the other two and it declined them. So the EAF was going for the gusto. Besides, the Su-35s compliment the MiGs very well and open the door for the Su-57. The EAF played their cards well if there's any truth to the F-35 request and denial of the other two and then going for the Su-35 despite the sanction threats.
> 
> 
> 
> So here's the story about the 20 Mirage 2ks. Back in the late 70s/early 80s when Egypt was moving from Russia and joining the US camp, the Americans were pushing the F-5 Tigershark to the EAF. Meanwhile, Sadat was aware that the latest and greatest was in the F-16 which was going to Iran and because of Khomeini and the revolution and the Shah getting the boot, the huge batch of F-16s that were supposed to head to Iran were suddenly being transferred to Israel. So Sadat requested the F-16 as well. Mubarak, who was the head of the EAF during the war and at that time was appointed vice president by Sadat was aware of the F-16 and how revolutionary that aircraft was and put the idea in Sadat's head to not settle for anything but the F-16, but the US denied them and kept pushing the Tigershark. So Sadat told them to forget about it and that he would go to France and seek out this new Mirage 2000 that just came out and was also creating a buzz. US thought he was bluffing and the next thing you know, Sadat made the EAF the first customer of the Mirage 2K along with another batch of Mirage Vs. The US then realized that he wasn't bluffing and wanted to keep Egypt in the fray and so they settled and offered the F-16 through the Peace Vector program which ensured Egypt would keep getting them in good numbers to make them the legacy fighter for the EAF. Meanwhile, now there's these 20 Mirages lingering in a squadron and a half that has been allocated as a special mission aircraft and things like that. Attrition, accidents and overhauling has reduced the number now to about 13 or so, although even that is not clearly known. Hope this all answers your questions.


Most likely 18 mirage-2000..some say 15 but It is doubtful.. because the count of 18 nothing was lost..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> That was the first thing they wanted and tried. The order for the first 24 came with the option for 12 more and they were obviously very happy with them and opted for the additional 12, then things got complicated with the deal and between parties. They couldn't agree on the financing (which kinda puts the theory of Arab nations mainly Saudi & UAE bankrolling all these purchases to rest because if that was the case, they wouldn't have butted heads on the terms of financing, right? So they basically stalled the deal which must've led to bad blood between both parties because it also led to Egypt putting a stop to the additional Gowind Corvette deal and if I'm not mistaken, another French FREMM frigate.
> 
> So that's pretty much where the Rafales ended up and considering that Egypt bought the 2 mistrals (took that botched contract with Russia off of France's hand,) ordered a FREMM frigate and 4 Gowind corvettes along with 24 Rafales and while India was the first to agree on purchasing the Rafale, Egypt was actually the first export customer to make the deal happen and soon after that the doors opened wide for Dassault with the Qatar deal and brought India back into the fray as well. So it's too bad the French didn't make a bit more of an effort to make things happen to someone who just bought a crapload of major weapons systems from them. That forced Egypt to move along. Right now the deal for the additional 12 Rafales is in limbo although the SCALP missiles that were held up by the US have been cleared and we're waiting to see if the French succeed in pulling through the order for the Meteor missiles. If they don't, then chances are the EAF will try working out a deal with Italy for the Meteors along with the Typhoons and just make the EFT a sister pair of squadrons to work with the Rafales.
> 
> 
> 
> The US won't offer that to the EAF since it would have to upgrade the radars to AESAs and force the AIM-120 and AIM-9X to become part of the EAF's inventory and we all know where the US stands with that. Although according to the Russians, the US offered the F-15 and newer F-16s to Egypt in order not to purchase the Su-35 and I can't imagine the US offering a neutered version like the current F-16 or F-15 and the EAF must've asked to included the AESA radars & the BVR missiles otherwise the EAF would've laughed at that insult. Compared to the potent Su-35S? And they still couldn't make it happen. That's quite telling and I think it's because (according to local news out of Egypt) was that the EAF had asked for the F-35 instead of the F-16/15 and was then offered the other two and it declined them. So the EAF was going for the gusto. Besides, the Su-35s compliment the MiGs very well and open the door for the Su-57. The EAF played their cards well if there's any truth to the F-35 request and denial of the other two and then going for the Su-35 despite the sanction threats.
> 
> 
> 
> So here's the story about the 20 Mirage 2ks. Back in the late 70s/early 80s when Egypt was moving from Russia and joining the US camp, the Americans were pushing the F-5 Tigershark to the EAF. Meanwhile, Sadat was aware that the latest and greatest was in the F-16 which was going to Iran and because of Khomeini and the revolution and the Shah getting the boot, the huge batch of F-16s that were supposed to head to Iran were suddenly being transferred to Israel. So Sadat requested the F-16 as well. Mubarak, who was the head of the EAF during the war and at that time was appointed vice president by Sadat was aware of the F-16 and how revolutionary that aircraft was and put the idea in Sadat's head to not settle for anything but the F-16, but the US denied them and kept pushing the Tigershark. So Sadat told them to forget about it and that he would go to France and seek out this new Mirage 2000 that just came out and was also creating a buzz. US thought he was bluffing and the next thing you know, Sadat made the EAF the first customer of the Mirage 2K along with another batch of Mirage Vs. The US then realized that he wasn't bluffing and wanted to keep Egypt in the fray and so they settled and offered the F-16 through the Peace Vector program which ensured Egypt would keep getting them in good numbers to make them the legacy fighter for the EAF. Meanwhile, now there's these 20 Mirages lingering in a squadron and a half that has been allocated as a special mission aircraft and things like that. Attrition, accidents and overhauling has reduced the number now to about 13 or so, although even that is not clearly known. Hope this all answers your questions.



bro , Egypt asked for F-35 and trump oks it ..... but the pentagon and Congress stopped it ... then Egypt went forward to SU-35 ..

https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-threatens-egypt-with-sanctions-over-russian-arms-deal-11573769929

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Most likely 18 mirage-2000..some say 15 but It is doubtful.. because the count of 18 nothing was lost..



Let's just say we'll have to agree to disagree on that one.  That would be amazing if the count was actually even at 15 aircraft but that's not even the case.

BTW, have you heard Ethiopia's request from France a few months ago? Nuclear missiles LOLOL! This Ethiopian president or whomever it was is mentally deranged if he asked for 30 M51missiles with 6000km range with nukes lmfao. What might be even worst is if Macron and France decide to supply them with anything at all, knowing quite well the situation with Egypt. That would be a major stab in the back. In that case, the GERD campaign will have to be stepped up. 

*Ethiopia asked France to acquire Rafale, nuclear missiles: French Newspaper*
This list included 12 fighter jets (including Rafale and Mirage 2000), 18 helicopters, two military transport planes manufactured by Airbus, 10 Dassault Drones, electronic jamming systems, and about thirty M51 missiles with a range of more than 6,000 kilometres capable of carrying nuclear warheads.

https://wwww.dailynewssegypt.com/20...ire-rafale-nuclear-missiles-french-newspaper/



Amun said:


> bro , Egypt asked for F-35 and trump oks it ..... but the pentagon and Congress stopped it ... then Egypt went forward to SU-35 ..
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-threatens-egypt-with-sanctions-over-russian-arms-deal-11573769929



That's pretty much what I said, no? I didn't say that "Trump approved it" only that Egypt asked for it and was refused because that orange baboon really has no say in the matter. Congress overrules and decides on all these matters so it doesn't really matter what that monkey says. Oh, and just FYI, the Washington Post and the NY Times are very pro-democratic party papers and you have to keep that in mind when reading their articles. They also love to bash Egypt and Sisi at any opportunity they get. As a matter of fact, I don't ever recall either of those two damned newspapers saying anything positive about Egypt. Khawalaat w'lad metnaka! 

Anyway, some Mirage 2K pics that I don't think have been posted here before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's just say we'll have to agree to disagree on that one.  That would be amazing if the count was actually even at 15 aircraft but that's not even the case.
> 
> BTW, have you heard Ethiopia's request from France a few months ago? Nuclear missiles LOLOL! This Ethiopian president or whomever it was is mentally deranged if he asked for 30 M51missiles with 6000km range with nukes lmfao. What might be even worst is if Macron and France decide to supply them with anything at all, knowing quite well the situation with Egypt. That would be a major stab in the back. In that case, the GERD campaign will have to be stepped up.
> 
> *Ethiopia asked France to acquire Rafale, nuclear missiles: French Newspaper*
> This list included 12 fighter jets (including Rafale and Mirage 2000), 18 helicopters, two military transport planes manufactured by Airbus, 10 Dassault Drones, electronic jamming systems, and about thirty M51 missiles with a range of more than 6,000 kilometres capable of carrying nuclear warheads.
> 
> https://wwww.dailynewssegypt.com/20...ire-rafale-nuclear-missiles-french-newspaper/
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much what I said, no? I didn't say that "Trump approved it" only that Egypt asked for it and was refused because that orange baboon really has no say in the matter. Congress overrules and decides on all these matters so it doesn't really matter what that monkey says. Oh, and just FYI, the Washington Post and the NY Times are very pro-democratic party papers and you have to keep that in mind when reading their articles. They also love to bash Egypt and Sisi at any opportunity they get. As a matter of fact, I don't ever recall either of those two damned newspapers saying anything positive about Egypt. Khawalaat w'lad metnaka!
> 
> Anyway, some Mirage 2K pics that I don't think have been posted here before.
> 
> View attachment 636520
> View attachment 636521


Yes let's hope so..it is a reliable and potent machine..

"Egypt became the first export customer of the Mirage 2000 when it ordered 20 aircraft in December 1981. The $890 million order encompassed 16 single-seat Mirage 2000EMs and 4 two-seat Mirage 2000BMs, as well as options for 20 more aircraft. The aircraft were delivered between June 1986 and January 1988.
One was lost in a training accident. Egypt originally planned to buy another squadron of Mirage-2000 fighters but financial problems prevented this, instead Egypt signed a contract with France to upgrade the existing fighters which were fitted with new ECM systems." 





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dassault_Mirage_2000#Egypt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dassault_Mirage_2000#Egypt



The Ethiopian guy is a real Moron if this is true!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes let's hope so..it is a reliable and potent machine..
> 
> "Egypt became the first export customer of the Mirage 2000 when it ordered 20 aircraft in December 1981. The $890 million order encompassed 16 single-seat Mirage 2000EMs and 4 two-seat Mirage 2000BMs, as well as options for 20 more aircraft. The aircraft were delivered between June 1986 and January 1988.
> One was lost in a training accident. Egypt originally planned to buy another squadron of Mirage-2000 fighters but financial problems prevented this, instead Egypt signed a contract with France to upgrade the existing fighters which were fitted with new ECM systems."



And there are still some of my compatriot brothers out there in Arab forum land who actually believe that 2nd order did happen and that the current number of Mirage 2K in the EAF is around 35 because they ended up with 40 from that 2nd order of 20! That's all wishful thinking at this point. I wish it were true. Having 3-plus squadrons of that amazing fighter which consequently was also one of the earlier FBW platforms right after the F-16 would be amazing right now. Who doesn't love that machine. The delta platform is absolutely amazing that it can perform such tight maneuverability with just ailerons. At least the Rafale has extensive usage of its canards, but these -- along with the entire line of Mirages -- relied strictly on their ailerons for pitch and yaw and performed extremely well. It's truly incredible. I always hoped they would strike a deal with the UAE for their 2000s when the rumors about that were floating around. Or even with France on some of theirs before putting them into retirement. Alas, neither ever happened.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Astra's main advantage is the two way data link(IIRC, even the Rafale/Meteor is one way DL). The variety,missiles wise, is a combination of compulsion and deliberate planning.Mixed packages are very tough for the enemy to tackle.
> Re Jaguars, they are the underdogs here but they are the best in terms of serviceability(Engines shared with the big Hawk fleet, also manufactured domestically) and cost a lot less in terms of operating(Su is the most expensive, MiG-21 is the most affordable, Cost Per Flight Hour wise) and the IAF has made it quite capable with the DARIN-3 primarily thanks to the EL/M 2052 and even self protection is above average thanks to the AIM-132.
> IAF has also acquired old airframes from friends at RAFO/AdA to keep the costs very minimal.
> Brilliant example here:



That's really great. But what weapons (mainly missiles) do the IAF Jaguars use? I'm curious to see what source of weapons are deployed on the only western aircraft in the inventory prior to acquiring the Rafale and if it used French MICA missiles because of the IAF's Mirage 2Ks?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> That's really great. But what weapons (mainly missiles) do the IAF Jaguars use? I'm curious to see what source of weapons are deployed on the only western aircraft in the inventory prior to acquiring the Rafale and if it used French MICA missiles because of the IAF's Mirage 2Ks?


Unfortunately, MICA is a very recent acquisition(Came in with the _*"I" *_Upgrade program)
Like the Mirage 2000 pre upgrade, she carried the Close Combat Matra Magic 2 for self defence.




Now it has (for all intents and purposes) a BVR missile with the ASRAAM




Prior to the Mirages getting upgraded(beginning this decade), the most lethal western origin fighter in the country(A2A) was the Sea Harrier 




Magic 2 CCM and Derby BVR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And there are still some of my compatriot brothers out there in Arab forum land who actually believe that 2nd order did happen and that the current number of Mirage 2K in the EAF is around 35 because they ended up with 40 from that 2nd order of 20! That's all wishful thinking at this point. I wish it were true. Having 3-plus squadrons of that amazing fighter which consequently was also one of the earlier FBW platforms right after the F-16 would be amazing right now. Who doesn't love that machine. The delta platform is absolutely amazing that it can perform such tight maneuverability with just ailerons. At least the Rafale has extensive usage of its canards, but these -- along with the entire line of Mirages -- relied strictly on their ailerons for pitch and yaw and performed extremely well. It's truly incredible. I always hoped they would strike a deal with the UAE for their 2000s when the rumors about that were floating around. Or even with France on some of theirs before putting them into retirement. Alas, neither ever happened.


Indeed it was a wonderful machine..and still is in some specific roles..
Some of the UAE's Mirage 2000-9 will be a great addition..Since these machines have been upgraded to almost the Rafale level!!!..It is still possible in the near future..As soon as the UAE gets its F-35s ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Unfortunately, MICA is a very recent acquisition(Came in with the _*"I" *_Upgrade program)
> Like the Mirage 2000 pre upgrade, she carried the Close Combat Matra Magic 2 for self defence.



That's what I thought. I was just wondering if there were any American missiles that found their way to the Indian Jaguars since the Brits use a lot of US armament, but most of the stuff was joint partnership with MBDA so it makes sense that it would deploy the Matra Magics in the 2. And I always thought it was so cool the way the Jaguar mounted pylons and fired missiles off the top of the wing lol. No one else did that as far as I know and I wonder why? Seems like the best place to do it.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Now it has (for all intents and purposes) a BVR missile with the ASRAAM



So they considered the ASRAAM (defined as a short range missile) as a BVR missile? I suppose 32 kilometres might be right at the point where you can't see things with the naked eye...



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Prior to the Mirages getting upgraded(beginning this decade), the most lethal western origin fighter in the country(A2A) was the Sea Harrier



I forgot about the Harrier. Not much out there for an eventual replacement to that aircraft except for 1 model only. I think it's only a matter of time before the IAF gets the F-35B to replace these Sea Harriers that have a bit of age on them, yet are still going very hard, it seems. Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> That's what I thought. I was just wondering if there were any American missiles that found their way to the Indian Jaguars since the Brits use a lot of US armament, but most of the stuff was joint partnership with MBDA so it makes sense that it would deploy the Matra Magics in the 2. And I always thought it was so cool the way the Jaguar mounted pylons and fired missiles off the top of the wing lol. No one else did that as far as I know and I wonder why? Seems like the best place to do it.


Actually a weird solution derived from the EE Lightning's Drop Tanks on top the wings(Far more mental). Even loading and unloading is tricky thanks to the placement








Gomig-21 said:


> So they considered the ASRAAM (defined as a short range missile) as a BVR missile? I suppose 32 kilometres might be right at the point where you can't see things with the naked eye...


I say that as the first IAF BVR equipped fighter was the MiG-23 with the R-23 which has comparable ranges to this(30 something KM) 







Gomig-21 said:


> I forgot about the Harrier. Not much out there for an eventual replacement to that aircraft except for 1 model only. I think it's only a matter of time before the IAF gets the F-35B to replace these Sea Harriers that have a bit of age on them, yet are still going very hard, it seems. Good stuff.


IAF hasn't operated Sea Harriers(Naval Air Arm property) and they went out of service a few years ago with the MiG-29K/KuB induction finishing.




F-35B will probably not come thanks to STOBAR Carriers so the only option is more K's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Actually a weird solution derived from the EE Lightning's Drop Tanks on top the wings(Far more mental). Even loading and unloading is tricky thanks to the placement



Yeah you can't just get 4 or 5 grunts to hand lug an AIM-9 or a Matra Magic onto a pylon under the wing like many AFs do lol. You have no option but to use that specially designed wheeled crane. It's still effective, though.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> IAF hasn't operated Sea Harriers(Naval Air Arm property) and they went out of service a few years ago with the MiG-29K/KuB induction finishing.



I thought they operated off the Vikrant which doesn't have a ski ramp? Wouldn't they need another pure VTOL AC to replace it? Or are they modifying the Vikrant and adding a ski ramp to it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Lovely to see the old flagship, unfortunately the old Vikrant (R11) retired a few decades ago and scrapped after a stormy debate.
After the Sea Harrier's induction and the Sea Hawk getting decommissioned, the Vikrant was also modified with the Ski Jump to operate the Sea Harrier. 





So now the new Vikrant(2-3 years away from induction) and the current Vikramaditya both have their entire aviation complex structured around the MiG-29K/KuB with the Ski Jump and the Arrestor cables.
There is a tender out for 4 LHD vessels for the Navy(Interestingly the Mistral is one of the contenders) but I doubt they want fighters operating off them.

Thanks to this brilliant thread I have learnt that Egyptian and Indian forces have a lot of common systems, hope to see at least regular exercises so that I get to cherish some HQ images.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Egypt in my opinion should but FRENCH version of FREMM Frigate not the Italian one. Plus Egypt should but more Submarines like these ones.








AMUR 950 Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> So now the new Vikrant(2-3 years away from induction) and the current Vikramaditya both have their entire aviation complex structured around the MiG-29K/KuB with the Ski Jump and the Arrestor cables.
> There is a tender out for 4 LHD vessels for the Navy(Interestingly the Mistral is one of the contenders) but I doubt they want fighters operating off them.



I thought that was the case, just wasn't sure. So that makes sense, then.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Thanks to this brilliant thread I have learnt that Egyptian and Indian forces have a lot of common systems, hope to see at least regular exercises so that I get to cherish some HQ images.



That is why I tagged you folks so you can explain away any difficulties these mix and matches have, if they even do present any significant issues. Most who criticize claim "logistical nightmare," but I think they're only talking out of their asses looool. They just take the common theme (or even common misconception) and run with it without researching particulars and seeing others who might be doing it and so on. I think in Egypt's case, it's the best thing to do and as long as they have a great IFF and data sharing system, then it doesn't matter how many different types of aircraft they have because in this day and age when you have only one or two and you get cut off in a time of war, you're up crap's creek!

And, according to the Italian newspaper La Republica, the Italian government is set up to soon approve the MEGA defense deal with Egypt that includes:

-6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini
-24 M-346 trainer jets
-24 Eurofighter Typhoon jets
-20 Falaj II OPV
-Military Satellite

Pretty much what I had mentioned earlier! Ooof, the haters are going to come out of the woodwork, man! Love those stealthy OPVs! And the Typhoons of course! Maybe now this beast will come with 1000 meteor missiles since it's role will be relegated strictly to A2A combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> Egypt in my opinion should but FRENCH version of FREMM Frigate not the Italian one.



Why? I'm just curious why you think the French version is better for Egypt? Do you have a particular reason?
At first I had thought the VLS capability was higher than 16 Astra 15/30 but they're the same on both frigates. As a matter of fact, most characteristics favor the Italian ships than the French with displacement, range, even the radar on the Italian ship is AESA while the French are PESA, along with a few other things. The only clear difference is the French fires the deadly exocet missile that Egypt uses and has an inventory of as well as being familiar with, while the Italian frigate fires the Teseo/Otomat Mk-2A which I don't think the EN is familiar with or uses it anywhere else. But at least it's also an MBDA product, so it must have some commonailty with the Exocet and who knows, that might be a change they make. Here's the brief, Wiki list of comparison.

*General characteristics*
Type: Frigate or Destroyer
Displacement:

*France:* 6,000 tonnes[3]
*Italy:* 6,700 tonnes[4] (light displacement 5,500 tonnes)
*USA:* 7,400 tonnes[_citation needed_]
Length:

*France:* 142 m (466 ft) LOA
*Italy:* 144.6 m (474 ft) LOA
*Italy:* 132.5 m (435 ft) LPP[5]
Beam:

*France:* 20 m (66 ft)
*Italy:* 19.7 m (65 ft)
Draught:

*France: *7.6 m (25 ft)
*Italy: *8.7 m (29 ft)
Propulsion:

*France:* CODLOG
*Italy:* CODLAG
1 × 32 MW gas turbine General Electric/Avio LM2500+G4
2 × 2.5 MW electric motors Jeumont Electric
4 × diesel generators
*France:* MTU Series 4000 (2,2 MW everyone)
*Italy:* Isotta Fraschini VL 1716 (T2ME series by 2,15 MW everyone, on first two frigate; HPCR series by 2,8 MW everyone, since the third frigate)
2 × shafts, driving controllable pitch propellers
1 × 1 MW bow thruster
Speed:

*France:* max +27 knots (50 km/h; 31 mph); max cruise speed 15.6 knots (28.9 km/h; 18.0 mph)
*Italy:* max +30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph); max cruise speed +17 knots (31 km/h; 20 mph)[6]
Range:

*France:* 6,000 nmi (11,000 km; 6,900 mi) at 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
*Italy:* 6,800 nmi (12,600 km; 7,800 mi) at 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
Complement:

*France:* 145
*Italy:* 199 GP version / 201 ASW version
Crew: *Italy:* 131 GP version / 133 ASW version; add 14 crew for one helo on board or add 23 crew for two helicopters on board
Sensors and
processing systems:

*France:* Héraklès multi-purpose passive electronically scanned array radar
*Italy:* Leonardo Kronos Grand Naval (MFRA) Active electronically scanned array radar[7]
Armament:

_Anti-air missiles:_
*France:* 4 FREMM-ASW (Acquitaine, Provence, Languedoc, Auvergne) with 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A43 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 missiles; 2 FREMM-ASW (Bretagne and Normandie) and 2 FREMM-AAW (Alsace and Lorraine) fitted with 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A50 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 or 30 missiles
*Italy:* 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A50 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 and 30 missiles
_Guns:_
*France:* 1 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76 mm SR gun
*Italy:* 2 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76/62 mm _Davide/Strales_ CIWS guns (FREMM-ASW variant)
1 × Leonardo Otobreda 127/64 _Vulcano_ and 1 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76/62 mm _Davide/Strales_ CIWS gun (FREMM-GP variant)
_Small guns:_
*France:* 3 × Nexter 20mm Narwhal remote weapon systems
*Italy:* 2 × Leonardo Oto Melara/Oerlikon KBA 25/80 mm remote weapon systems
_Anti-ship missiles:_
*France:* 8 × MBDA MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles
*Italy:* 8 × MBDA Teseo\Otomat Mk-2/A anti-ship and land attack missiles
_Land-attack cruise missiles:_
*France:* 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A70 VLS for 16 MBDA MdCN naval land-attack cruise missiles
_Anti-submarine warfare:_
*France:* 2 x double Leonardo (WASS) B-515 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes
*Italy:* 2 x triple Leonardo (WASS) B-515/3 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes and (only ASW variant) 4 x MBDA MILAS missiles
*Italy:* 2 x SITEP MASS CS-424 acoustic guns (update since 2017)
Aircraft carried:

*France:*1 × NH90
*Italy:* 2 × SH90 _or_ 1 × SH90 and 1 × AW101 (armed with MU 90 torpedoes or MBDA Marte Mk2/S missiles)
Aviation facilities:

*France:* single hangar
*Italy:* double hangar



Zarvan said:


> Plus Egypt should but more Submarines like these ones.



Meh, Swedes don't want anything to do with us and frankly, the feeling is mutual. They're super liberal Zionist sympathizers and don't like to do business with dictatorships lol. Besides, I'm pretty sure the EN is super happy with their recent German Type 209s.


----------



## Zarvan

Gomig-21 said:


> Why? I'm just curious why you think the French version is better for Egypt? Do you have a particular reason?
> At first I had thought the VLS capability was higher than 16 Astra 15/30 but they're the same on both frigates. As a matter of fact, most characteristics favor the Italian ships than the French with displacement, range, even the radar on the Italian ship is AESA while the French are PESA, along with a few other things. The only clear difference is the French fires the deadly exocet missile that Egypt uses and has an inventory of as well as being familiar with, while the Italian frigate fires the Teseo/Otomat Mk-2A which I don't think the EN is familiar with or uses it anywhere else. But at least it's also an MBDA product, so it must have some commonailty with the Exocet and who knows, that might be a change they make. Here's the brief, Wiki list of comparison.
> 
> *General characteristics*
> Type: Frigate or Destroyer
> Displacement:
> 
> *France:* 6,000 tonnes[3]
> *Italy:* 6,700 tonnes[4] (light displacement 5,500 tonnes)
> *USA:* 7,400 tonnes[_citation needed_]
> Length:
> 
> *France:* 142 m (466 ft) LOA
> *Italy:* 144.6 m (474 ft) LOA
> *Italy:* 132.5 m (435 ft) LPP[5]
> Beam:
> 
> *France:* 20 m (66 ft)
> *Italy:* 19.7 m (65 ft)
> Draught:
> 
> *France: *7.6 m (25 ft)
> *Italy: *8.7 m (29 ft)
> Propulsion:
> 
> *France:* CODLOG
> *Italy:* CODLAG
> 1 × 32 MW gas turbine General Electric/Avio LM2500+G4
> 2 × 2.5 MW electric motors Jeumont Electric
> 4 × diesel generators
> *France:* MTU Series 4000 (2,2 MW everyone)
> *Italy:* Isotta Fraschini VL 1716 (T2ME series by 2,15 MW everyone, on first two frigate; HPCR series by 2,8 MW everyone, since the third frigate)
> 2 × shafts, driving controllable pitch propellers
> 1 × 1 MW bow thruster
> Speed:
> 
> *France:* max +27 knots (50 km/h; 31 mph); max cruise speed 15.6 knots (28.9 km/h; 18.0 mph)
> *Italy:* max +30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph); max cruise speed +17 knots (31 km/h; 20 mph)[6]
> Range:
> 
> *France:* 6,000 nmi (11,000 km; 6,900 mi) at 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
> *Italy:* 6,800 nmi (12,600 km; 7,800 mi) at 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
> Complement:
> 
> *France:* 145
> *Italy:* 199 GP version / 201 ASW version
> Crew: *Italy:* 131 GP version / 133 ASW version; add 14 crew for one helo on board or add 23 crew for two helicopters on board
> Sensors and
> processing systems:
> 
> *France:* Héraklès multi-purpose passive electronically scanned array radar
> *Italy:* Leonardo Kronos Grand Naval (MFRA) Active electronically scanned array radar[7]
> Armament:
> 
> _Anti-air missiles:_
> *France:* 4 FREMM-ASW (Acquitaine, Provence, Languedoc, Auvergne) with 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A43 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 missiles; 2 FREMM-ASW (Bretagne and Normandie) and 2 FREMM-AAW (Alsace and Lorraine) fitted with 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A50 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 or 30 missiles
> *Italy:* 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A50 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 and 30 missiles
> _Guns:_
> *France:* 1 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76 mm SR gun
> *Italy:* 2 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76/62 mm _Davide/Strales_ CIWS guns (FREMM-ASW variant)
> 1 × Leonardo Otobreda 127/64 _Vulcano_ and 1 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76/62 mm _Davide/Strales_ CIWS gun (FREMM-GP variant)
> _Small guns:_
> *France:* 3 × Nexter 20mm Narwhal remote weapon systems
> *Italy:* 2 × Leonardo Oto Melara/Oerlikon KBA 25/80 mm remote weapon systems
> _Anti-ship missiles:_
> *France:* 8 × MBDA MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles
> *Italy:* 8 × MBDA Teseo\Otomat Mk-2/A anti-ship and land attack missiles
> _Land-attack cruise missiles:_
> *France:* 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A70 VLS for 16 MBDA MdCN naval land-attack cruise missiles
> _Anti-submarine warfare:_
> *France:* 2 x double Leonardo (WASS) B-515 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes
> *Italy:* 2 x triple Leonardo (WASS) B-515/3 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes and (only ASW variant) 4 x MBDA MILAS missiles
> *Italy:* 2 x SITEP MASS CS-424 acoustic guns (update since 2017)
> Aircraft carried:
> 
> *France:*1 × NH90
> *Italy:* 2 × SH90 _or_ 1 × SH90 and 1 × AW101 (armed with MU 90 torpedoes or MBDA Marte Mk2/S missiles)
> Aviation facilities:
> 
> *France:* single hangar
> *Italy:* double hangar
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, Swedes don't want anything to do with us and frankly, the feeling is mutual. They're super liberal Zionist sympathizers and don't like to do business with dictatorships lol. Besides, I'm pretty sure the EN is super happy with their recent German Type 209s.


Yes the 16 VLS which fires long range Cruise Missiles makes FRENCH FREMM the beast and land attack capability is must.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Why? I'm just curious why you think the French version is better for Egypt? Do you have a particular reason?
> At first I had thought the VLS capability was higher than 16 Astra 15/30 but they're the same on both frigates. As a matter of fact, most characteristics favor the Italian ships than the French with displacement, range, even the radar on the Italian ship is AESA while the French are PESA, along with a few other things. The only clear difference is the French fires the deadly exocet missile that Egypt uses and has an inventory of as well as being familiar with, while the Italian frigate fires the Teseo/Otomat Mk-2A which I don't think the EN is familiar with or uses it anywhere else. But at least it's also an MBDA product, so it must have some commonailty with the Exocet and who knows, that might be a change they make. Here's the brief, Wiki list of comparison.
> 
> *General characteristics*
> Type: Frigate or Destroyer
> Displacement:
> 
> *France:* 6,000 tonnes[3]
> *Italy:* 6,700 tonnes[4] (light displacement 5,500 tonnes)
> *USA:* 7,400 tonnes[_citation needed_]
> Length:
> 
> *France:* 142 m (466 ft) LOA
> *Italy:* 144.6 m (474 ft) LOA
> *Italy:* 132.5 m (435 ft) LPP[5]
> Beam:
> 
> *France:* 20 m (66 ft)
> *Italy:* 19.7 m (65 ft)
> Draught:
> 
> *France: *7.6 m (25 ft)
> *Italy: *8.7 m (29 ft)
> Propulsion:
> 
> *France:* CODLOG
> *Italy:* CODLAG
> 1 × 32 MW gas turbine General Electric/Avio LM2500+G4
> 2 × 2.5 MW electric motors Jeumont Electric
> 4 × diesel generators
> *France:* MTU Series 4000 (2,2 MW everyone)
> *Italy:* Isotta Fraschini VL 1716 (T2ME series by 2,15 MW everyone, on first two frigate; HPCR series by 2,8 MW everyone, since the third frigate)
> 2 × shafts, driving controllable pitch propellers
> 1 × 1 MW bow thruster
> Speed:
> 
> *France:* max +27 knots (50 km/h; 31 mph); max cruise speed 15.6 knots (28.9 km/h; 18.0 mph)
> *Italy:* max +30 knots (56 km/h; 35 mph); max cruise speed +17 knots (31 km/h; 20 mph)[6]
> Range:
> 
> *France:* 6,000 nmi (11,000 km; 6,900 mi) at 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
> *Italy:* 6,800 nmi (12,600 km; 7,800 mi) at 15 knots (28 km/h; 17 mph)
> Complement:
> 
> *France:* 145
> *Italy:* 199 GP version / 201 ASW version
> Crew: *Italy:* 131 GP version / 133 ASW version; add 14 crew for one helo on board or add 23 crew for two helicopters on board
> Sensors and
> processing systems:
> 
> *France:* Héraklès multi-purpose passive electronically scanned array radar
> *Italy:* Leonardo Kronos Grand Naval (MFRA) Active electronically scanned array radar[7]
> Armament:
> 
> _Anti-air missiles:_
> *France:* 4 FREMM-ASW (Acquitaine, Provence, Languedoc, Auvergne) with 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A43 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 missiles; 2 FREMM-ASW (Bretagne and Normandie) and 2 FREMM-AAW (Alsace and Lorraine) fitted with 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A50 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 or 30 missiles
> *Italy:* 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A50 VLS for 16 MBDA Aster 15 and 30 missiles
> _Guns:_
> *France:* 1 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76 mm SR gun
> *Italy:* 2 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76/62 mm _Davide/Strales_ CIWS guns (FREMM-ASW variant)
> 1 × Leonardo Otobreda 127/64 _Vulcano_ and 1 × Leonardo OTO Melara 76/62 mm _Davide/Strales_ CIWS gun (FREMM-GP variant)
> _Small guns:_
> *France:* 3 × Nexter 20mm Narwhal remote weapon systems
> *Italy:* 2 × Leonardo Oto Melara/Oerlikon KBA 25/80 mm remote weapon systems
> _Anti-ship missiles:_
> *France:* 8 × MBDA MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles
> *Italy:* 8 × MBDA Teseo\Otomat Mk-2/A anti-ship and land attack missiles
> _Land-attack cruise missiles:_
> *France:* 16-cell MBDA SYLVER A70 VLS for 16 MBDA MdCN naval land-attack cruise missiles
> _Anti-submarine warfare:_
> *France:* 2 x double Leonardo (WASS) B-515 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes
> *Italy:* 2 x triple Leonardo (WASS) B-515/3 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes and (only ASW variant) 4 x MBDA MILAS missiles
> *Italy:* 2 x SITEP MASS CS-424 acoustic guns (update since 2017)
> Aircraft carried:
> 
> *France:*1 × NH90
> *Italy:* 2 × SH90 _or_ 1 × SH90 and 1 × AW101 (armed with MU 90 torpedoes or MBDA Marte Mk2/S missiles)
> Aviation facilities:
> 
> *France:* single hangar
> *Italy:* double hangar
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, Swedes don't want anything to do with us and frankly, the feeling is mutual. They're super liberal Zionist sympathizers and don't like to do business with dictatorships lol. Besides, I'm pretty sure the EN is super happy with their recent German Type 209s.


Egypt uses the OTOMAT missiles for a long time..even as coastal defence:





The Otomat offers a viable alternative to the Exocet and Harpoon anti-ship missiles


"Operators of the OTOMAT include Bangladesh, Cyprus, Egypt, Italy, Kenya, Malaysia, Nigeria, Peru, the Philippines, Saudi Arabia, and Venezuela. Of come 1 000 missiles delivered, the most numerous sales were made to Saudi Arabia (225 missiles), Italy (approximately 200 missiles), Venezuela (140 missiles), Egypt (135 missiles), and Libya (120 missiles). Less-numerous arsenals are found in the armed forces of Peru (80 missiles), Malaysia (48 missiles), Nigeria (40 missiles), Kenya (20 missiles), and Bangladesh (10 missiles). These figures are no longer accurate however, as several of these nations have expended OTOMATs in exercises, and some have purchased more (notably Bangladesh). It is unclear how many OTOMATs are owned by the Philippines."

http://www.military-today.com/missiles/otomat.htm

The Italian FREMM frigates come with Aster 30 surface to air missiles..with more that 120 km range..The French FREMM came with just the Aster 15..
The OTOMAT is an anti-ship and land attack cruise missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt uses the OTOMAT missiles for a long time..even as coastal defence:



I stand corrected. Forgot about those from way back in the 70s when they first acquired them. It's nice to see them upgraded to the MK2s now.



The SC said:


> The Italian FREMM frigates come with Aster 30 surface to air missiles..with more that 120 km range..The French FREMM came with just the Aster 15..



Where does it say that the Italians will supply the Aster 30, bro? I'm just curious because we know both frigates actually come with either 15 or 30, but the description on the current French FREMM armament is as follows:

The SYLVER A70 VLS *and* NETTUNO-4100 jamming equipment were removed due to export limitations for such sensitive equipment.

So that leaves the Aster missiles at a somewhat unknown. I'm sure they aren't empty launch tubes LOL, it's just tough to get accurate info. This is compounded with the above info and also when you know the French obviously removed the SATCOM antenna for the French Syracuse satellite for obvious reasons, but the Egyptian navy was going to use its own Thales Alenia satellite coms for that. But this Italian contract comes with a satellite so that's a good thing and hopefully that will be a dedicated one for the FREMM.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I stand corrected. Forgot about those from way back in the 70s when they first acquired them. It's nice to see them upgraded to the MK2s now.
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say that the Italians will supply the Aster 30, bro? I'm just curious because we know both frigates actually come with either 15 or 30, but the description on the current French FREMM armament is as follows:
> 
> The SYLVER A70 VLS *and* NETTUNO-4100 jamming equipment were removed due to export limitations for such sensitive equipment.
> 
> So that leaves the Aster missiles at a somewhat unknown. I'm sure they aren't empty launch tubes LOL, it's just tough to get accurate info. This is compounded with the above info and also when you know the French obviously removed the SATCOM antenna for the French Syracuse satellite for obvious reasons, but the Egyptian navy was going to use its own Thales Alenia satellite coms for that. But this Italian contract comes with a satellite so that's a good thing and hopefully that will be a dedicated one for the FREMM.


The Italian Fremm is equipped with it.. actually it is 16 cells in total..8 for Aster 15 and 8 for Aster 30
If you remember the French Fremm came with only 16 cells for Aster 15 since there was no Aster 30 in service yet ..the other 16 cells that carry the land attack cruise missiles were closed ..and it was not bad since the French frigate was for the ASW role in the first place..while the Italian Fremm is primarily an AAW Air Defence frigate.. So Aster 30 is a given.. logically..

@Gomig-21

I believe the NETTUNO-4100 will come this time..we shouldn't forget that there is a war between manufacturers..and now Egypt is buying from Italy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

It's too bad whomever took this still from the army spokesman video of an EAF F-16 Block 52+ carrying an AGM-65 Maverick (probably on its way to Libya a while back) missed the whole front end of the aircraft! 






Next number up was out of focus.






Another pic from the Bernice air base opening ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21

What is your take on the possibility that the Typhoon is coming because Egypt wants to create a specialized squadron of naval operations over the East Mediterranean to support the new fleets by air ..... Typhoon is characterized by excellent marine armament with 6 *MARTE ER* missiles with a range of more than 100 km, the Naval Strike Missile *NSM*, *Spear 3* and *Brimstone* missiles to deal with small marine targets and an excellent AESA radar .. Some may say that the Katran, for example, can play this role .. this is true, but the typhoon will provide an important advantage, which is a very rapid response with a great range of any marine emergency and with massive naval armament that is not available on Migs or Rafale ...
What strengthens this hypothesis is that it is part of the same huge marine deal with Italy, as it is likely that the entire deal is aimed at the navy..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> I believe the NETTUNO-4100 will come this time..we shouldn't forget that there is a war between manufacturers..and now Egypt is buying from Italy..



Well the AESA radar on the Bergamini FREMMs is an amazing radar and to compliment it with an ECM system like the NETTUNO-4100 will give those ships tremendous attack and defensive capabilities. It's really interesting how the Italians are very willing to incorporate systems previously unheard of allowing Egypt to have. The French stepped up to a certain degree and then stopped, but now the Italians are picking up from there and going even further, it seems. Good to see. I hope somehow they manage to make the meteor deal work out quicker without any delays.



The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> What is your take on the possibility that the Typhoon is coming because Egypt wants to create a specialized squadron of naval operations over the East Mediterranean to support the new fleets by air ..... Typhoon is characterized by excellent marine armament with 6 *MARTE ER* missiles with a range of more than 100 km, the Naval Strike Missile *NSM*, *Spear 3* and *Brimstone* missiles to deal with small marine targets and an excellent AESA radar .. Some may say that the Katran, for example, can play this role .. this is true, but the typhoon will provide an important advantage, which is a very rapid response with a great range of any marine emergency and with massive naval armament that is not available on Migs or Rafale ...
> What strengthens this hypothesis is that it is part of the same huge marine deal with Italy, as it is likely that the entire deal is aimed at the navy..



It makes a lot of sense, especially packaged the way it is will all the other systems. I also think that the EFT will become a cohesive unit with the rafales. It just seems like the most logical thing to do.

It's such a beautiful fighter jet and what a weapon's load!





LOL!






And the towed decoy is such a great idea, makes you wonder how successful it really is?! It needs to be towed at a safe distance, though, which means quite a ways back! I'm not aware of any other fighter jet doing this? There are GC images of the F/A-18 doing something similar but I've never seen it in reality?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> It's too bad whomever took this still from the army spokesman video of an EAF F-16 Block 52+ carrying an AGM-65 Maverick (probably on its way to Libya a while back) missed the whole front end of the aircraft!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next number up was out of focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pic from the Bernice air base opening ceremony.


Hi Gomig-21,

What's the reason for the bright red markings on Egyptian F-16s? Was it to avoid confusion in ID'ing Egyptian and Israeli F-16s?



Gomig-21 said:


> It makes a lot of sense, especially packaged the way it is will all the other systems. I also think that the EFT will become a cohesive unit with the rafales. It just seems like the most logical thing to do.



Using what Datalink? Does Egypt use Link16?



> And the towed decoy is such a great idea, makes you wonder how successful it really is?! It needs to be towed at a safe distance, though, which means quite a ways back! I'm not aware of any other fighter jet doing this? There are GC images of the F/A-18 doing something similar but I've never seen it in reality?



It does seem like a very useful capability. Brite Cloud is another such active BVRAAM defense but it has the advantage of having multiple rounds that are fired and don't have to be attached to the parent aircraft via a fiber optic cable. It also uses the same standard chaff and flare dispensers already on almost all fighters so doesn't require a pod like on the Eurofighter.

Brite Cloud

Interestingly, IAF apparently has had the Israeli Rafael X-Guard towed decoy integrated with it's Rafales as part of the India Specific Enhancements package that was paid for in addition to the base Rafale price.


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


> Hi Gomig-21,
> 
> What's the reason for the bright red markings on Egyptian F-16s? Was it to avoid confusion in ID'ing Egyptian and Israeli F-16s?



Not necessarily just Israeli ones, but other F-16s in the region. At least this was the official reason given, but then we saw the F-4 Phantoms, MiG-21s, Mirage 5s, Alpha Jets also receive the orange patches so then it became a general in-field, visual ID system between airborne & ground units as well, and especially during many of the training exercises that were scheduled between the US & Egypt and others in the region. Full disclosure has never been given as to the full purpose of those silly things.



MirageBlue said:


> Using what Datalink? Does Egypt use Link16?



Yes. Especially since all 8 E-2C Hawkeyes essentially communicate using link-16, then all American weaponry in the Egyptian arsenal that is capable of accessing that data linkage such as many of the US ships and frigates and destroyers etc. along with the entire fleet of F-16 (and at the time until their retirement, the F-4 Phantoms) and now the Rafale can all communicate in real time with the AWACs platforms through link-16. If they do end up with the Typhoon, then that's also Link-16 compatible.

_"Link 16 data is transmitted via Link 16 terminals found in a range of platforms, including aircraft, surface ships, ground vehicles, missile defense systems, networked weapons, and command and control networks. *These terminals can operate Link 16 capabilities exclusively or can combine Link 16 functions with other advanced military waveforms.* To assure continuous secure and uninterrupted communications, compulsory Link 16 protocol updates are implemented as needed across the network, with system sunset dates pre-announced to all network participants so they can update their various platforms' equipment and procedures effectively."

https://www.baesystems.com/en-us/definition/what-is-link-16_

As of now, the only system out of the fray is the MiG-29/35 and eventually the Su-35S and what they do with their Russian & Chinese system is probably some form of integration with link-16 as described above. If they use an entirely different data link network, I would think that would be much more complex and unnecessary to do, whereas if they expanded their current and existing link-16 that they already have in many of their platforms would be a much easier task IMO. But that part is a bit of an unknown and interesting which was why I had asked you fellas how India does it, being that they have similarly a variety of weapon's from different sources that might not have a common network but need to by put onto one. There's also a slight security risk I would think, unless there's a way to seclude your own network -- which is basically the same one all of NATO uses lol! -- then that would work. 

The Indian AWACs are primarliy Israeli phalcons mounted on Russian IL-78s, right? Besides the pair of Embraer EMB-145 and the upcoming Brazilian AWACs or something like that I forget. But it's quite the involved system, it seems.



MirageBlue said:


> It does seem like a very useful capability. Brite Cloud is another such active BVRAAM defense but it has the advantage of having multiple rounds that are fired and don't have to be attached to the parent aircraft via a fiber optic cable. It also uses the same standard chaff and flare dispensers already on almost all fighters so doesn't require a pod like on the Eurofighter.
> 
> Brite Cloud
> 
> Interestingly, IAF apparently has had the Israeli Rafael X-Guard towed decoy integrated with it's Rafales as part of the India Specific Enhancements package that was paid for in addition to the base Rafale price.



Interesting. Do you have a picture of that Rafale attached decoy? Would like to see it. 

I know the MiG-35s were slated to have the MSP-418K jamming & countermeasures system. If this thing works as advertised, then this is just unbelievable technology and should be mounted on every single aircraft! Did India acquire this Russian system also with the Su-30MKIs or the MiG-29s?

Courtesy of Brother @The SC

*The Electronic Warfare Pod MSP-418K is of the latest jamming and countermeasures systems
MSP-418K is a Russian lightweight, high performance jammer for the MiG-29/35. It uses DRFM (Digital RF Memory) technology and covers the G-J-band range (4-18 GHz). The pod's weight is 150kg, dimensions are 230 x 225 x 3,800mm. It has 120° azimuth, 60° elevation coverage.
*





*Quadratic paralysis of missiles and radars
It wages an electronic war on air defense systems and radar guided missiles
It uses DRFM technology and is the first Russian Pod to use this technique
The technology allows the Pod to transmit misleading information about the aircraft's location, speed and altitude.. It creates imaginary targets to mislead enemy radars and missiles





It protects fighters from surface-to-air and air-to-air missiles






Broadband G-J bands are used to detect and disturb/jam radar signals
Coverage: 120 degrees horizontally, 60 degrees vertically





Light weight (150 kg), easy draw and mount




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> Not necessarily just Israeli ones, but other F-16s in the region. At least this was the official reason given, but then we saw the F-4 Phantoms, MiG-21s, Mirage 5s, Alpha Jets also receive the orange patches so then it became a general in-field, visual ID system between airborne & ground units as well, and especially during many of the training exercises that were scheduled between the US & Egypt and others in the region. Full disclosure has never been given as to the full purpose of those silly things.



Yes I noticed other fighters too with those high viz markings. I guessed that in times of conflict they'd be painted over, or else those Egyptian fighters will be visually far easier to pick up from a distance.



> Yes. Especially since all 8 E-2C Hawkeyes essentially communicate using link-16, then all American weaponry in the Egyptian arsenal that is capable of accessing that data linkage such as many of the US ships and frigates and destroyers etc. along with the entire fleet of F-16 (and at the time until their retirement, the F-4 Phantoms) and now the Rafale can all communicate in real time with the AWACs platforms through link-16. If they do end up with the Typhoon, then that's also Link-16 compatible
> 
> As of now, the only system out of the fray is the MiG-29/35 and eventually the Su-35S and what they do with their Russian & Chinese system is probably some form of integration with link-16 as described above. If they use an entirely different data link network, I would think that would be much more complex and unnecessary to do, whereas if they expanded their current and existing link-16 that they already have in many of their platforms would be a much easier task IMO. But that part is a bit of an unknown and interesting which was why I had asked you fellas how India does it, being that they have similarly a variety of weapon's from different sources that might not have a common network but need to by put onto one. There's also a slight security risk I would think, unless there's a way to seclude your own network -- which is basically the same one all of NATO uses lol! -- then that would work.



Good, so all the Western jets and ships can talk to each other and share SA. But it's not clear how the E-2Cs would be able to share data with the MiG-35 or Su-35s in the future. Is Egypt building some sort of ground terminals that could take in Link16 data and transmit it securely back to the Russian fighters?



> The Indian AWACs are primarliy Israeli phalcons mounted on Russian IL-78s, right? Besides the pair of Embraer EMB-145 and the upcoming Brazilian AWACs or something like that I forget. But it's quite the involved system, it seems.



Yes, 3 Phalcons and 3 Netra AEW&C.

BTW, the AESA radar of the Netra is an indigenously developed one, mounted on a EMB-145 jet. All the terminals, the software for the AEW&C, SATCOM, all of it is Indian. So the only Brazilian thing in it is the EMB-145 and the integration of the AESA plank on the jet plus IFR. Worked really well during the Balakot strike, where the Netra AEW&C guided the package of Mirage-2000s that struck the terrorist camp in Pakistan.

There was a plan to buy 2 more Phalcons on Il-76s but that has gone into the freezer as of now with the likelihood that it'll be shelved. There is a new AWACS-India project ongoing to mount an indigenous AESA rotodome on a A-330. But that'll take a decade to be in service.

There is a national ODL (Operational Data Link) that has been in the works for quite some time now. It is supposed to tie in all of the IAF's fighters, AWACS, AEW&C, ground radar stations, SAM units, etc. It was supposed to be done in phases, and some of those may have been completed. India has a central IACCS that ties all radars and AWACS together to bring in a common Situation Awareness picture at the national level. But to be honest, I am not sure about how far along it is when it comes to fighters using ODL. There is very little info on this and it is very secretive which is understandable.



> Interesting. Do you have a picture of that Rafale attached decoy? Would like to see it.



May not have been integrated on the IAF Rafales that are flying as of now. One of the Rafale two seaters (RB008 I believe) will remain in France and will be the last to be delivered to the IAF. It is the testbed for all of the India Specific Enhancements package. If this news of the Towed Decoy X-Guard is true, we'll eventually see it on IAF Rafales.



> I know the MiG-35s were slated to have the MSP-418K jamming & countermeasures system. If this thing works as advertised, then this is just unbelievable technology and should be mounted on every single aircraft! Did India acquire this Russian system also with the Su-30MKIs or the MiG-29s?



The Russians are late to the game on the SP jammers. IAF fighters have been using Israeli Elta E-8222 SPJ for a long time now.

Su-30s, Jaguars, MiG-27s, Sea Harriers and even MiG-29s were integrated with this pod earlier. But they never bought enough of these Elta 8222 pods to equip all fighters fleet wide.

Here's a MiG-21 Bison with an Elta 8222 SPJ.





MiG-27 with the Elta 8222 SPJ pod






Tejas Mk1A will likely use the Elta E-8222WB wide band self protection and jamming pod. It is even smaller and lighter than the Russian one and also uses DRFM. My expectation is that we'll see these Elta 8222 WB SPJs making their way back to the Tejas Mk1 fleet as well.

This is how the SPJ will be mounted on the Tejas Mk1A






Elta radar and EW pods on Tejas Mk1A

The only Russian system known to have been acquired was the SAP-518 pods for the Su-30MKIs. And even that is very rarely seen on the fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Jan 13, 2016
@swifts831

@AndersonLaMarca
CEO of MiG corp.:We decided to drop MiG-29M/M2 designation as the a/craft is equal to MiG-35 It'll be only 35


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687055727601438720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Su-35S L-Band Wing Radar*
Role: Radar, FCR, Air-to-Air & Air-to-Surface, Medium-Range
Max Range: 222.2 km







*AESA geometrical field of regard, assuming a mainlobe beam steering angle of ±50° off the array boresight. Single plane monopulse precision angle tracking is feasible in the volume covered simultaneously by both arrays 
*

*



*

*L-Band AESA – Image: ausairpower.net

*




*
N036 Byelka radar – N036B-1-01 in the wings – N036B-1-01, 358 modules*

*L-Band AESA – Image: sinodefenceforum.com
*





*



*


With the $100 million a piece that Egypt has paid for its SU-35..this wing radar has most likely been integrated on them..This is a 5th Generation technology..

















https://thaimilitaryandasianregion.wordpress.com/2015/11/16/sukhoi-su-35/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

Egypt has become a a guy working out very hard these days in Gym.....

Congratulations Egyptians for all these new, beautiful and lethal toys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

vishwambhar said:


> Egypt has become a a guy working out very hard these days in Gym.....
> 
> Congratulations Egyptians for all these new, beautiful and lethal toys


Yes..building up its muscles and keeping fit..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

The SC said:


> Yes..building up its muscles and keeping fit..



Respect comes with economic and military might.... keep it up Egypt....

BTW is Typhoon deal signed... are they tranche 3 with AESA RADAR?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

vishwambhar said:


> Respect comes with economic and military might.... keep it up Egypt....
> 
> BTW is Typhoon deal signed... are they tranche 3 with AESA RADAR?



Yes Egypt is getting fit in both..and other Arab countries are following suite..

On the verge of being signed as the Italian government has given the green light to the Mega-deal including the Typhoon.. so it is just question of formalities before it is officially announced..

Most likely Tranch 3 with AESA RADAR.. maybe not CAPTOR E yet because it is still being tested.. but the E Scan is available..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


> Yes Egypt is getting fit in both..and other Arab countries are following suite..
> 
> On the verge of being signed as the Italian government has given the green light to the Mega-deal including the Typhoon.. so it is just question of formalities before it is officially announced..
> 
> Most likely Tranch 3 with AESA RADAR.. maybe not CAPTOR E yet because it is still being tested.. but the E Scan is available..



Soon 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268075367971127297

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



That is pretty amazing! I never knew they had an additional radar in the leading edge flaps on these jets! What a place to put them! But I don't understand the practicality and I'm sure it's because of my lack of knowledge of why, being that the aircraft has the very potent IRBIS-E radar in the radome already and as far as I know, the leading edge flaps are almost always deployed on this and most aircraft, from the second they start goosing the throttle at takeoff until they land, the slats are almost all the time deployed downwards and so not only does it become an issue of why is it needed with the IRBIS-E, but how well does it function being pointed in the direction of the slats in relation to the aircraft's position. It's a cool idea, for sure, just difficult to understand how well it works.

There was always the assumption that there was the additional, rear-facing radar in the stinger of the aircraft but that turned out not to be true since the drag-chute occupies that space on most the SU models. Then there were suggestions that either the PAK-FA or the Chinese J-20 has side-mounted radars which would make more sense but even that, I'm not sure of the validity of the information.



The SC said:


> With the $100 million a piece that Egypt has paid for its SU-35..this wing radar has most likely been integrated on them..This is a 5th Generation technology..



We'll be able to tell if and when we get a close-up shot of the slats and be able to see the panel lines in them. That would be a pretty huge indication.



The SC said:


>



That MFD screen looks great. And it also looks like it's not a touch screen despite it being a multi-function display, it still appears to have cuing buttons along the edges so that's a good thing. I don't think touch screens are good for fighter pilots TBH. It's just my personal opinion which literally mean nothing lol. But if you think about it, with all those Gs and speed and moving around, I would want a button to push that is solid and is in place and not sensitive etc. Although it seems like the pilot can cue in several functions from the buttons on the stick, according to the rest of the article. Some really cool information in there.

Also fascinating is the one thing that doesn't seem to have changed since the MiG-15 and that is the brake lever on the front of the stick. That brake lever was on the MiG-15, MiG-21 and all the others in between and I think even in all the MiG-29 versions where the pilot would use it prior to take off. Pull the lever all the way into the stick and hold it in place, push the throttle to military power until engine(s) is/are revving and at full power then let go of that lever and the aircraft shoots off from still position to off and running.

This is the better of the pics on that site to see that lever on the bottom front of the joystick. They have made them a bit smaller than they used to be, but they're still there even on this latest and greatest of jets.






And a pretty interesting element they also mention which we've been talking about extensively in the last 2 pages or so, and with our Indian friends.

_The pilot has two VHF/UHF encrypted radio communications systems *and a jam-resistant military data link system between squadron aircraft and between the aircraft and ground control.* The navigation system is based on a digital map display with a strapdown inertial navigation system and global positioning system._

Question is, can this system be integrated in whatever the EAF is using or does that mean the Russian aircraft will have to operate on their own data links separate from the rest of the fleet? You would think they would have an all-inclusive data links system but it gets a bit complicated when you have a lot of systems operating within that data link, such as the radars and the seekers on the missiles and weapons etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That is pretty amazing! I never knew they had an additional radar in the leading edge flaps on these jets! What a place to put them! But I don't understand the practicality and I'm sure it's because of my lack of knowledge of why, being that the aircraft has the very potent IRBIS-E radar in the radome already and as far as I know, the leading edge flaps are almost always deployed on this and most aircraft, from the second they start goosing the throttle at takeoff until they land, the slats are almost all the time deployed downwards and so not only does it become an issue of why is it needed with the IRBIS-E, but how well does it function being pointed in the direction of the slats in relation to the aircraft's position. It's a cool idea, for sure, just difficult to understand how well it works.
> 
> There was always the assumption that there was the additional, rear-facing radar in the stinger of the aircraft but that turned out not to be true since the drag-chute occupies that space on most the SU models. Then there were suggestions that either the PAK-FA or the Chinese J-20 has side-mounted radars which would make more sense but even that, I'm not sure of the validity of the information.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be able to tell if and when we get a close-up shot of the slats and be able to see the panel lines in them. That would be a pretty huge indication.
> 
> 
> 
> That MFD screen looks great. And it also looks like it's not a touch screen despite it being a multi-function display, it still appears to have cuing buttons along the edges so that's a good thing. I don't think touch screens are good for fighter pilots TBH. It's just my personal opinion which literally mean nothing lol. But if you think about it, with all those Gs and speed and moving around, I would want a button to push that is solid and is in place and not sensitive etc. Although it seems like the pilot can cue in several functions from the buttons on the stick, according to the rest of the article. Some really cool information in there.
> 
> Also fascinating is the one thing that doesn't seem to have changed since the MiG-15 and that is the brake lever on the front of the stick. That brake lever was on the MiG-15, MiG-21 and all the others in between and I think even in all the MiG-29 versions where the pilot would use it prior to take off. Pull the lever all the way into the stick and hold it in place, push the throttle to military power until engine(s) is/are revving and at full power then let go of that lever and the aircraft shoots off from still position to off and running.
> 
> This is the better of the pics on that site to see that lever on the bottom front of the joystick. They have made them a bit smaller than they used to be, but they're still there even on this latest and greatest of jets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pretty interesting element they also mention which we've been talking about extensively in the last 2 pages or so, and with our Indian friends.
> 
> _The pilot has two VHF/UHF encrypted radio communications systems *and a jam-resistant military data link system between squadron aircraft and between the aircraft and ground control.* The navigation system is based on a digital map display with a strapdown inertial navigation system and global positioning system._
> 
> Question is, can this system be integrated in whatever the EAF is using or does that mean the Russian aircraft will have to operate on their own data links separate from the rest of the fleet? You would think they would have an all-inclusive data links system but it gets a bit complicated when you have a lot of systems operating within that data link, such as the radars and the seekers on the missiles and weapons etc.


The only reason I can see is because it is an AESA radar that is hard to detect..while the IRBIS-E can be used from longer range 400km..get its info..close up and activate the AESA Radar from 200km or so..
This L-Band Wing Radar covers the sides too*.. *the flaps might be made of reinforced carbon material transparent to the radar wave signals..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21
Maybe this answers your questions about the communication links:

*China To Receive Advanced Secure Communication System As Part Of Sukhoi Su-35 Deal*

The NKVS-27 ground-based system

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/1...unication_System_As_Part_Of_Sukhoi_Su_35_Deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The only reason I can see is because it is an AESA radar that is hard to detect..while the IRBIS-E can be used from longer range 400km..get its info..close up and activate the AESA Radar from 200km or so..
> This L-Band Wing Radar covers the sides too*.. *the flaps might be made of reinforced carbon material transparent to the radar wave signals..



I am a bit puzzled as to how those work since they are directional, just like any radar and the main one in the radome pivots for exactly that reason, to give angles in azimuth and elevation. So fixed radars, in slats/flaps that are mostly pointed down is really unusual and very interesting to understand how that actually works!

Here's another thing I noticed about the Su-35S and it's on some of the other variants as well, to certain extents also and that is the tail planes (or horizontal stabilizers) have the forward portions (or halves) of them in the unpainted, titanium, heat shield metal. Reading further about it the last couple of days, I found out that the reason is because of the heavy, air to ground ordinances that aircraft is capable of carrying and firing from the under-wing pylons with their massive rocketing propulsion systems that leave behind a huge after-burning flame coming off the pylon, those titanium heat shields protect the horizontal stabs from burning up or the paint melting and fusing or whatever. Similar to the shielded area around the gun to the right side of the cockpit which has that unpainted titanium metal around the gun area also to protect the aircraft from the flames of a constant bursting of that massive cannon that thing has!






Same titanium heat-shielding around the gun cannon area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> Maybe this answers your questions about the communication links:
> 
> *China To Receive Advanced Secure Communication System As Part Of Sukhoi Su-35 Deal*
> 
> The NKVS-27 ground-based system
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/1...unication_System_As_Part_Of_Sukhoi_Su_35_Deal



That's terrific. We almost know for sure that the Egyptian delegation has communicated this issue with their Russian counterpart while deciding on the deal for the MiG-35s, let alone for this deal on the Su-35s. It only makes sense that they were already preparing to integrate the Russian aircraft into the existing network -- most likely Link-16) and find ways to have commonality that is protected and secure and most of all, accessible to all the battlefield information as well as between all participating systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Awesome Jet. True killer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The variety of surface-to-air missiles for the Egyptian Navy after the completion of the deals announced so far:

- Aster 30 missiles with a range of 120 km
- Aster 15 missiles with a range of 30 km
- Umkhonto R missiles with a range of 60 km
- Umkhonto IR-ER missiles with a range of 30 km
- Mica radar and thermal missiles with a range of 20 km
- Standard missiles with a range of 74 km
- RAM missiles with a range of 10 km
It is also expected that the CAAM-ER missile on the PPA with a range of 45 km

Thus Egypt will have an integrated air defense weapon system at sea too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) announced that the Sukhoi company (owned by it) had completed last March the development of production facilities for the Su-35 and Su-57 fighters at the Komsomolsk-on-Amur plant. . "

The company said in its statement that the development include replacing the old heat treatment furnaces for hull alloys with modern ones with a fully automated system. These furnaces will cool the hull parts of the fighters after they are processed with inert gases (nitrogen - argon) to obtain better speed and quality in production processes, which helps to change the properties of the hull components represented in enhancing rigidity and increasing the resistance to corrosion.






* The Komsomolsk-na-Amuri plant is responsible for the production of the Su-35 fighters that Egypt also contracted, which means that they will be of improved manufacturing quality and technologies derived from the fifth generation Su-57 fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian military to acquire powerful Russian aircraft, Italian warships: photos and video*


https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...n-aircraft-italian-warships-photos-and-video/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egyptian military to acquire powerful Russian aircraft, Italian warships: photos and video*
> 
> 
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...n-aircraft-italian-warships-photos-and-video/



I wonder what they meant about this...

_A document published by the official website of the Russian government contracts and tenders revealed a tender related to the contract to supply some electrical connections and cables that will enter the manufacture of a new weapon for Egypt._

Mmmmm......are they talking about an Egyptian developed weapon that they want to be able to fire off the Su-35 or a new Russian weapon? That's about as vague as can be. I'm leaning to the former or something that will allow them to fire some current missiles in the EAF inventory or maybe they're referring to the Kh-59MK2 most likely. I doubt they'll maintain the 550 km range one but rather the export ones at 330. But who checks anyway? Time to make our own missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I wonder what they meant about this...
> 
> _A document published by the official website of the Russian government contracts and tenders revealed a tender related to the contract to supply some electrical connections and cables that will enter the manufacture of a new weapon for Egypt._
> 
> Mmmmm......are they talking about an Egyptian developed weapon that they want to be able to fire off the Su-35 or a new Russian weapon? That's about as vague as can be. I'm leaning to the former or something that will allow them to fire some current missiles in the EAF inventory or maybe they're referring to the Kh-59MK2 most likely. I doubt they'll maintain the 550 km range one but rather the export ones at 330. But who checks anyway? Time to make our own missiles.


It is more likely an indication and proof of the start to manufacture the SU-35 for the EAF.. but your thoughts are worth meditating on..

HaHa.. that is a good one .. who checks anyway..I thought about it many times.. and in case of use in war ..it will be too late to check or cry about it.. but we should assume it is just 300km range and start making own cruise missiles that we can control the range and payload.. a 1000 km range is even better than 550 km..

I can only guess there is a combined work in progress between many Arab countries where everyone is trying to get a piece or two with ToT.. to make whole weapon systems in the near future..

In the case of the Egyptian ballistic missiles as the Condor.. all it was missing were precise guidance technologies and some carbon-carbon body parts for re-entry.. all of which are available now for years in the Arab world.. It is the same with cruise missiles.. it is only a matter of the right time to announce them.. for now still playing the poor guy to get the most possible..

And even dropping a Rafale and getting its Spectra and other tech to duplicate or build on it for the future.. is not a strange thought to me..only the future will tell.. as many countries built their cruise missiles on American ones lost or downed in Afghanistan and elsewhere..Or Iran with its America most sophisticated drones that it hacked and landed in their country to make 100s of them..It is a world of opportunities.. and Arabs don't usually miss good opportunities ..be it covert or overt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

If the *NETTUNO 4100* is still not exportable outside the EU* .. *There are several alternatives, the most important of which is the *EW Package system*, which includes the *Vigile R-ESM *and *Scorpion 2 R-ECM systems*, produced by the French company Thales.. the Scorpion 2 R-ECM is already working on the Gowind Corvettes of the Egyptian Navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


> The Russians are late to the game on the SP jammers. IAF fighters have been using Israeli Elta E-8222 SPJ for a long time now.
> 
> Su-30s, Jaguars, MiG-27s, Sea Harriers and even MiG-29s were integrated with this pod earlier. But they never bought enough of these Elta 8222 pods to equip all fighters fleet wide.
> 
> Here's a MiG-21 Bison with an Elta 8222 SPJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiG-27 with the Elta 8222 SPJ pod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tejas Mk1A will likely use the Elta E-8222WB wide band self protection and jamming pod. It is even smaller and lighter than the Russian one and also uses DRFM. My expectation is that we'll see these Elta 8222 WB SPJs making their way back to the Tejas Mk1 fleet as well.



Do we know if this Israeli system was hooked up to the Bison that was shot down on the border or not? You would think that the IAF would mount them on any aircraft flying close missions to conflict zones where there's a strong chance of being fired on with either an A2A or even a G2A missile. If it was wearing one, then that Israeli crap failed  (just messing with you) or they weren't using them on that one, unfortunate MiG-21. If they actually perform as advertised, then you would think that every single jet would be equipped with one whenever conducting relatively dangerous missions.

BTW, question for you or @Lord Of Gondor or more so for @Zapper since he was the one who brought this up on the Chinese J-20 news and discussion thread when he posted the video of the 2 Su-30MKIs that allegedly detected/spotted and identified 2 J-20s on their radars while flying over the mountains of Tibet of thereabouts. How reliable is this information and is there more to the story as to the distance & altitude the MKIs were at when they picked them up and are they using the powerful N011M BARS radar or something else? Also, is the IAF still going to upgrade all 260 MKIs with the Zhuk-AE AESA radar when it becomes available? Of did they change their minds on that? I would think that mega costly upgrade would only be on a certain number of aircraft. But it seems like Russia is having a really hard time getting that radar fully functional and to the assembly line. Cooling and the gimbal have been the 2 primary issues for the delay from what I've read so far and the reason I ask is because if the 2 Su-30s truly and in fact did detect the pair of J-20s (which are supposed to be the stealthiest of stealthy aircraft out there 2nd to the F-35) using the NO111M BARS, then I would say that thing is doing a pretty damn good job and why pay all that crazy money for a major upgrade to the Zhuk-AE?



The SC said:


> It is more likely an indication and proof of the start to manufacture the SU-35 for the EAF.. but your thoughts are worth meditating on..
> 
> HaHa.. that is a good one .. who checks anyway..I thought about it many times.. and in case of use in war ..it will be too late to check or cry about it.. but we should assume it is just 300km range and start making own cruise missiles that we can control the range and payload.. a 1000 km range is even better than 550 km..
> 
> I can only guess there is a combined work in progress between many Arab countries where everyone is trying to get a piece or two with ToT.. to make whole weapon systems in the near future..
> 
> In the case of the Egyptian ballistic missiles as the Condor.. all it was missing were precise guidance technologies and some carbon-carbon body parts for re-entry.. all of which are available now for years in the Arab world.. It is the same with cruise missiles.. it is only a matter of the right time to announce them.. for now still playing the poor guy to get the most possible..
> 
> And even dropping a Rafale and getting its Spectra and other tech to duplicate or build on it for the future.. is not a strange thought to me..only the future will tell.. as many countries built their cruise missiles on American ones lost or downed in Afghanistan and elsewhere..Or Iran with its America most sophisticated drones that it hacked and landed in their country to make 100s of them..It is a world of opportunities.. and Arabs don't usually miss good opportunities ..be it covert or overt..



Yep. I think it's really easy to look at what China did with getting their hands on intellectual property and moving into the reverse engineering phase at such a rapid pace and producing unbelievable and frankly staggering amounts of technologies from missiles to UAVs to aircraft just to name a few. Granted that they've been at it since the MiG-15 and so they've acquired a tremendous amount of experience. But with the level of computers we have today as well as 3D printing technologies, it's only easier to be able to reproduce infield recreations. I'm also sure that there are certain elements put in place by the makers of the original weapons sold today to make it harder to do just that, but I think we have a bit of a head start to get to a higher level much quicker than others might think. I think from EW systems to UAVs to A2A missiles should be the first and foremost items they should be working on.

I think we are going to see a similar situation with the Storm Shadow CM if the EF Typhoon deal comes to fruition since the EAF will obviously order 50 to go with the 24 jets just like they ordered 50 SCALPs to go with the 24 Rafales and we know how that ended up. Granted they solved that headache and the EAF received all 50 units eventually, but it was a headache to deal with which I'm sure also strained the relationship with France a bit as well. Take a SCALP and open her up, dissect a frog, scan it in an MRI machine and run it through a computer diagnostics to make a blueprint and then put a few great minds from the huge pool of engineers we have on it and start producing an indigenous copy. They need to do that with A2A missiles as well. I don't think it's that difficult at all, they just need to be prepared for the consequences and deal with them. Those are the items that run out quickly and need replenishing during wartime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Gomig-21 said:


> Do we know if this Israeli system was hooked up to the Bison that was shot down on the border or not? You would think that the IAF would mount them on any aircraft flying close missions to conflict zones where there's a strong chance of being fired on with either an A2A or even a G2A missile. If it was wearing one, then that Israeli crap failed  (just messing with you) or they weren't using them on that one, unfortunate MiG-21. If they actually perform as advertised, then you would think that every single jet would be equipped with one whenever conducting relatively dangerous missions.



No, it wasn't carrying one. It had 2 R-77s and 2 R-73s and the Bison basically has just 4 wing hardpoints and a centerline hardpoint for a drop tank. It was used during Exercise Cope Thunder with the USAF and reportedly did very well.



Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, question for you or @Lord Of Gondor or more so for @Zapper since he was the one who brought this up on the Chinese J-20 news and discussion thread when he posted the video of the 2 Su-30MKIs that allegedly detected/spotted and identified 2 J-20s on their radars while flying over the mountains of Tibet of thereabouts. How reliable is this information and is there more to the story as to the distance & altitude the MKIs were at when they picked them up and are they using the powerful N011M BARS radar or something else? Also, is the IAF still going to upgrade all 260 MKIs with the Zhuk-AE AESA radar when it becomes available? Of did they change their minds on that? I would think that mega costly upgrade would only be on a certain number of aircraft. But it seems like Russia is having a really hard time getting that radar fully functional and to the assembly line. Cooling and the gimbal have been the 2 primary issues for the delay from what I've read so far and the reason I ask is because if the 2 Su-30s truly and in fact did detect the pair of J-20s (which are supposed to be the stealthiest of stealthy aircraft out there 2nd to the F-35) using the NO111M BARS, then I would say that thing is doing a pretty damn good job and why pay all that crazy money for a major upgrade to the Zhuk-AE?



TBH, it is reliable upto the point that the then IAF Air Chief Marshal had commented on this. Typically they don't say anything publicly, so the fact that he did indicates that they did actually detect them and must have from quite a distance because ACM Dhanoa actually remarked on the RCS of the J-20 not being that low. Maybe the J-20s were carrying Luneberg lens to increase their RCS artificially.

Beyond that there is no info on what happened and I doubt there will be.

There is a plan to proceed with the Super-Sukhoi or Super-30 upgrade. The radar hasn't been decided as yet, but might not be the Zhuk-AE. As you mentioned, it is not yet in production and Russia to date doesn't have an AESA radar in serial production that could be used for the upgrade. Perhaps it might be Irbis PESA radar for the first blocks till an alternative is available.

One possibility is also the indigenous Uttam AESA radar. It is currently in flight tests on a Tejas Mk1 prototype platform. Based on what a scientist had revealed earlier this year, the bulk of it's air to air modes have already been tested. Some air to ground modes remain to be tested. It will continue to be in testing and once ready, will definitely be seen on future indigenous platforms.

the Su-30MKI is the bulk of the IAF today and while not even close to being obsolescent, the plan is still to upgrade the fleet to keep it cutting edge. Radar, EW suite, cockpit displays, MAWS, etc. will be among the systems that will be upgraded. Some of the older systems that date back to 2001 and earlier when the Su-30MKI first began entering service, will be replaced- obsolescence management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, question for you or @Lord Of Gondor or more so for @Zapper since he was the one who brought this up on the Chinese J-20 news and discussion thread when he posted the video of the 2 Su-30MKIs that allegedly detected/spotted and identified 2 J-20s on their radars while flying over the mountains of Tibet of thereabouts. How reliable is this information and is there more to the story as to the distance & altitude the MKIs were at when they picked them up and are they using the powerful N011M BARS radar or something else?


Few media outlets reported that Su-30MKI did detect J-20's flying over Tibet. There is a probability the J-20 might not be in fully stealth mode. They might be carrying external fuel tanks or any other device fitted on the ventral side which gives out a larger signature.

_https://www.businessinsider.com/chinas-j-20-stealth-jet-spotted-by-india-air-force-su-30mki-2018-5_

_https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/problem-can-chinas-j-20-stealth-fighter-be-picked-radar-44417_

_https://fighterjetsworld.com/latest-news/how-su-30-mki-manages-to-detect-chinese-j-20-stealth-jet-chengdu/3545/_



Gomig-21 said:


> Also, is the IAF still going to upgrade all 260 MKIs with the Zhuk-AE AESA radar when it becomes available? Of did they change their minds on that? I would think that mega costly upgrade would only be on a certain number of aircraft



Super Sukhoi's primary aim is to bring the current Su-30MKI's to Su-35 standard which is to be implemented in phases. Given the cash crunch, global economic slowdown, starting 3 new fighter jet programs (MWF, TEDBF, AMCA) and IAF's recent affinity towards western platforms...the Super Sukhoi program might be stalled but there is still a possibility to fit it with Uttam AESA once fully tested



Gomig-21 said:


> 2 Su-30s truly and in fact did detect the pair of J-20s (which are supposed to be the stealthiest of stealthy aircraft out there 2nd to the F-35) using the NO111M BARS


Western media always claimed their platforms to be far superior to Russian counterparts. They also took a dig at Su-57 stating it's RCS to be much higher than claimed. Chinese are new to the fighter jet game, most of their J-series are blatant rip-offs of Russian flankers. While J-20 still might be a good aircraft, I doubt it exceeds the Su-57 in terms of stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


> No, it wasn't carrying one. It had 2 R-77s and 2 R-73s and the Bison basically has just 4 wing hardpoints and a centerline hardpoint for a drop tank. It was used during Exercise Cope Thunder with the USAF and reportedly did very well.



Oh I'm a big fan, believe me. Just look at my username!  The EAF has quite the history with the MiG-21 and that fighter jet's first air to air kill was by an EAF MiG-21 in early 1967 I believe. I had posted the story here on this thread a while back.



MirageBlue said:


> TBH, it is reliable upto the point that the then IAF Air Chief Marshal had commented on this. Typically they don't say anything publicly, so the fact that he did indicates that they did actually detect them and must have from quite a distance because ACM Dhanoa actually remarked on the RCS of the J-20 not being that low. Maybe the J-20s were carrying Luneberg lens to increase their RCS artificially.



That was the first thing I thought of after reading Zapper's post, was that it might've been very possible that the J-20s were wearing luneberg lenses as they often do and we see a lot of pics with them on. Definitely very plausible.



Zapper said:


> Few media outlets reported that Su-30MKI did detect J-20's flying over Tibet. There is a probability the J-20 might not be in fully stealth mode. They might be carrying external fuel tanks or any other device fitted on the ventral side which gives out a larger signature.
> 
> _https://www.businessinsider.com/chinas-j-20-stealth-jet-spotted-by-india-air-force-su-30mki-2018-5_
> 
> _https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/problem-can-chinas-j-20-stealth-fighter-be-picked-radar-44417_
> 
> _https://fighterjetsworld.com/latest-news/how-su-30-mki-manages-to-detect-chinese-j-20-stealth-jet-chengdu/3545/_
> 
> Super Sukhoi's primary aim is to bring the current Su-30MKI's to Su-35 standard which is to be implemented in phases. Given the cash crunch, global economic slowdown, starting 3 new fighter jet programs (MWF, TEDBF, AMCA) and IAF's recent affinity towards western platforms...the Super Sukhoi program might be stalled but there is still a possibility to fit it with Uttam AESA once fully tested
> 
> Western media always claimed their platforms to be far superior to Russian counterparts. They also took a dig at Su-57 stating it's RCS to be much higher than claimed. Chinese are new to the fighter jet game, most of their J-series are blatant rip-offs of Russian flankers. While J-20 still might be a good aircraft, I doubt it exceeds the Su-57 in terms of stealth



The interesting difference I notice between all the photos and comparisons we're seeing between the J-20 and the Su-57 is the former wearing the Luneberg lenses quite often in many of the photographs, while I don't think there is a single photo of the Su-57 with such a device mounted on it. I find that pretty interesting and how the Chinese have practically duplicated much of the US stealth designs so fast and even the method to increase the RCS!!! Crazy.

The reason I had asked you guys about that event is that it just supports the credibility of these Russian-built radars and how powerful they are. The BARS being in the Indian Su-30MKIs and the IRBIS intended in the eventual EAF Su-35s seem to be very capable radars and then some. And looking at the EAF's MiG-29M/35s have the same radars as the Indian MiG-29Ks (and UPGs I believe?) in the Zhuk-ME which is also a VERY sound and capable radar. The difference between them and their eventual AESA version seems somewhat negligible in the added range as well as the added number of detected and prioritized targets. It just doesn't seem like a huge and worthy upgrade. Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh I'm a big fan, believe me. Just look at my username!  The EAF has quite the history with the MiG-21 and that fighter jet's first air to air kill was by an EAF MiG-21 in early 1967 I believe. I had posted the story here on this thread a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the first thing I thought of after reading Zapper's post, was that it might've been very possible that the J-20s were wearing luneberg lenses as they often do and we see a lot of pics with them on. Definitely very plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting difference I notice between all the photos and comparisons we're seeing between the J-20 and the Su-57 is the former wearing the Luneberg lenses quite often in many of the photographs, while I don't think there is a single photo of the Su-57 with such a device mounted on it. I find that pretty interesting and how the Chinese have practically duplicated much of the US stealth designs so fast and even the method to increase the RCS!!! Crazy.
> 
> The reason I had asked you guys about that event is that it just supports the credibility of these Russian-built radars and how powerful they are. The BARS being in the Indian Su-30MKIs and the IRBIS intended in the eventual EAF Su-35s seem to be very capable radars and then some. And looking at the EAF's MiG-29M/35s have the same radars as the Indian MiG-29Ks (and UPGs I believe?) in the Zhuk-ME which is also a VERY sound and capable radar. The difference between them and their eventual AESA version seems somewhat negligible in the added range as well as the added number of detected and prioritized targets. It just doesn't seem like a huge and worthy upgrade. Good stuff.


The worthiness of the AESA radars is that they make the fighter less visible when using its radar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

The SC said:


> The worthiness of the AESA radars is that they make the fighter less visible when using its radar..



There's so much more in terms of advantages of an AESA radar over mechanically scanning or even PESA radars. Most obvious one is the much much higher reliability of the AESA radar due to no mechanical parts. A rapidly swiveling gimbal fails quite often (which defines the MTBF of radars to a degree) whereas AESA radars have no such moving parts that can fail or at least those without the swashplate like on the Selex Raven.

And AESA radars tend to fail gracefully, where individual T/R elements can fail but the radar is still operational with the hundreds of other T/R elements still working. In the case of a mech scanning radar, an antenna failure means the radar is non operational. Plus there is the LPI aspect and the ability of inter-leaved modes that allow both air to ground and air to air scanning simultaneously. Also the quality of being to change the beam from one azimuth to another azimuth instantaneously without having to scan the entire region in between. Or being able to continue tracking multiple targets and providing guidance to multiple missiles. 

It is basically a revolutionary improvement in the reliability and capability of radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

MirageBlue said:


> There's so much more in terms of advantages of an AESA radar over mechanically scanning or even PESA radars. Most obvious one is the much much higher reliability of the AESA radar due to no mechanical parts. A rapidly swiveling gimbal fails quite often (which defines the MTBF of radars to a degree) whereas AESA radars have no such moving parts that can fail or at least those without the swashplate like on the Selex Raven.
> 
> And AESA radars tend to fail gracefully, where individual T/R elements can fail but the radar is still operational with the hundreds of other T/R elements still working. In the case of a mech scanning radar, an antenna failure means the radar is non operational. Plus there is the LPI aspect and the ability of inter-leaved modes that allow both air to ground and air to air scanning simultaneously. Also the quality of being to change the beam from one azimuth to another azimuth instantaneously without having to scan the entire region in between. Or being able to continue tracking multiple targets and providing guidance to multiple missiles.
> 
> It is basically a revolutionary improvement in the reliability and capability of radars.


Yes true.. and I was commenting only on one aspect..


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


> There's so much more in terms of advantages of an AESA radar over mechanically scanning or even PESA radars. Most obvious one is the much much higher reliability of the AESA radar due to no mechanical parts. A rapidly swiveling gimbal fails quite often (which defines the MTBF of radars to a degree) whereas AESA radars have no such moving parts that can fail or at least those without the swashplate like on the Selex Raven.
> 
> And AESA radars tend to fail gracefully, where individual T/R elements can fail but the radar is still operational with the hundreds of other T/R elements still working. In the case of a mech scanning radar, an antenna failure means the radar is non operational. Plus there is the LPI aspect and the ability of inter-leaved modes that allow both air to ground and air to air scanning simultaneously. Also the quality of being to change the beam from one azimuth to another azimuth instantaneously without having to scan the entire region in between. Or being able to continue tracking multiple targets and providing guidance to multiple missiles.
> 
> It is basically a revolutionary improvement in the reliability and capability of radars.



I would give its chirping abilities as its biggest advantage in that it's harder to jam since it changes frequencies with every pulse which makes it very difficult to track and jam if it's bouncing around frequencies. 

BTW, I think both the BARS and the IRBIS-E radars display air to air & air to sea as well as air to air & air to land simultaneously if I'm not mistaken. I might have to check on that but I could've sworn reading it somewhere.



The SC said:


> The worthiness of the AESA radars is that they make the fighter less visible when using its radar..



I got a fun radar story for you. When I was shopping for a new GPS to augment the older one on the boat, I decided to go with a Garmin package deal that included the 18 inch radome. For the first year or so, I didn't really use it that much because the GPS has so many new features to get used to and what I was more concerned with learning was setting waypoints and learning dangerous depth areas and even managing certain engine features. 





Now we could go out at nighttime and it made a huge difference with feeling safe as that thing picks up items like you wouldn't believe it. And it's very accurate, to boot.

But after I got used to using it for nighttime outings and during heavy fog, I realized that it was much more valuable to just leave on all the time and overlay it on the navigation map. By doing that, I got one of the best spots ever which was one day last summer, I decided to go a bit offshore by myself to a marine sanctuary that is about 70 miles from Boston called Stellwagon Bank. It's basically a plateau that stays at around 100ft or so and because of that constant depth, it attracts a lot of very cool marine life from all sorts of sharks, to tuna to rays, turtles and mostly known for this area is whales. Lots of humpback wales and that one day, I'm blasting out that way with my rods ready to go. 

i get past the beginning of the sanctuary and I see schools of fish on my fishfinder and so I stop and get ready to throw a couple of lines out and what do I see on the screen? Now remember I have my radar overlayed on the navigation screen but check out that long, red shape between the 262 depth demarcation line and the + sing on the touch screen in the top right corner. See that longish, red shape? That was a whale that was just below the surface! When I took that picture of the screen, I noticed that thing and so I looked in that direction and the thing surfaces for a second, blows out air from its blow hole and dives back down and I'm freaking out trying to get a pic of it when it resurfaces but it never does. I was out in the middle of nowhere and never ended up catching anything because I was just too busy looking for that thing to resurface lol. But that just goes to show you how incredible that radar is that it picked up the whale just below the surface right before it came up and you can even see the outline and the tail, but not the pectoral fins probably because they're deeper. I wish I had a better pic.

Click to enlarge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I would give its chirping abilities as its biggest advantage in that it's harder to jam since it changes frequencies with every pulse which makes it very difficult to track and jam if it's bouncing around frequencies.
> 
> BTW, I think both the BARS and the IRBIS-E radars display air to air & air to sea as well as air to air & air to land simultaneously if I'm not mistaken. I might have to check on that but I could've sworn reading it somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a fun radar story for you. When I was shopping for a new GPS to augment the older one on the boat, I decided to go with a Garmin package deal that included the 18 inch radome. For the first year or so, I didn't really use it that much because the GPS has so many new features to get used to and what I was more concerned with learning was setting waypoints and learning dangerous depth areas and even managing certain engine features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we could go out at nighttime and it made a huge difference with feeling safe as that thing picks up items like you wouldn't believe it. And it's very accurate, to boot.
> 
> But after I got used to using it for nighttime outings and during heavy fog, I realized that it was much more valuable to just leave on all the time and overlay it on the navigation map. By doing that, I got one of the best spots ever which was one day last summer, I decided to go a bit offshore by myself to a marine sanctuary that is about 70 miles from Boston called Stellwagon Bank. It's basically a plateau that stays at around 100ft or so and because of that constant depth, it attracts a lot of very cool marine life from all sorts of sharks, to tuna to rays, turtles and mostly known for this area is whales. Lots of humpback wales and that one day, I'm blasting out that way with my rods ready to go.
> 
> i get past the beginning of the sanctuary and I see schools of fish on my fishfinder and so I stop and get ready to throw a couple of lines out and what do I see on the screen? Now remember I have my radar overlayed on the navigation screen but check out that long, red shape between the 262 depth demarcation line and the + sing on the touch screen in the top right corner. See that longish, red shape? That was a whale that was just below the surface! When I took that picture of the screen, I noticed that thing and so I looked in that direction and the thing surfaces for a second, blows out air from its blow hole and dives back down and I'm freaking out trying to get a pic of it when it resurfaces but it never does. I was out in the middle of nowhere and never ended up catching anything because I was just too busy looking for that thing to resurface lol. But that just goes to show you how incredible that radar is that it picked up the whale just below the surface right before it came up and you can even see the outline and the tail, but not the pectoral fins probably because they're deeper. I wish I had a better pic.
> 
> Click to enlarge.


I know Garmin is amazing.. I had a GPS watch from them about 10-15 years ago..and I could find my position precisely on any map..and also see the satellite positions..maybe they had a nano-radar on it.. lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ST-200 looks interesting if Egypt's claims of it being produced almost fully indigenous are true. Don't know if this is worded correctly as IMUT is owned by an Egyptian company iirc.

During his visit, Sisi inspected the new military loader 900 as well as the armored vehicle Sinai 200. The ministry manufactured all parts of the loader, excluding the engine and tires, which were produced by International Marathon United Technology (IMUT).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Why did the K-52 *Katran *helicopter won in the global bid to supply helicopters to the Egyptian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> ST-200 looks interesting if Egypt's claims of it being produced almost fully indigenous are true. Don't know if this is worded correctly as IMUT is owned by an Egyptian company iirc.
> 
> During his visit, Sisi inspected the new military loader 900 as well as the armored vehicle Sinai 200. The ministry manufactured all parts of the loader, excluding the engine and tires, which were produced by International Marathon United Technology (IMUT).



Wasn't the ST-100 going into prodction and was actually delivered the the armed forces in a certain amount? Now they're working on the ST-500 if I'm not mistaken? @The SC opened a thread on it a little over a week ago.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...on-the-egyptian-armed-forces-branches.669267/









The SC said:


> I know Garmin is amazing.. I had a GPS watch from them about 10-15 years ago..and I could find my position precisely on any map..and also see the satellite positions..maybe they had a nano-radar on it.. lol..



It's amazing how well that radar works and doesn't give wrong readings or anything like that, even in rough waters and bumpy waves etc. If it's really quiet and you turn it on, you can barely hear it start spinning inside that radome casing and you can tell it's spinning at a good clip. It's really terrific when it's overlayed on the navigation map which is also extremely accurate to within less than 1 foot. Well worth the huge cost! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt is ready to open a new military base near the Libyan border in the western region, called the "Jerjoub" naval base..

The Egyptian army opened the Berenice military base during 2020






The Egyptian army opened the Mohamed Naguib military base during 2017






* Egypt can now, with its new and old bases, open four fronts simultaneously and with a very high efficiency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Italian company *Fincantieri *has confirmed its participation as the main sponsor of the Egyptian Military Exhibition Edex 2020 in its second edition.
The exhibition will be held, from 7-10 December


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The Italian company *Fincantieri *has confirmed its participation as the main sponsor of the Egyptian Military Exhibition Edex 2020 in its second edition.
> The exhibition will be held, from 7-10 December


Main sponsor? What does that mean?


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Main sponsor? What does that mean?


The act of supporting an activity, event, or organization financially or through the provision of products or services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The act of supporting an activity, event, or organization financially or through the provision of products or services.


No, but I mean what does it mean in this case. Are they paying for everything?


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> No, but I mean what does it mean in this case. Are they paying for everything?


Just means they are getting the biggest spot.. and paying for it and much publicity..


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

At 2:10, he says Egypt is trialling the BP vehicles, any update?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Lord Of Gondor said:


> At 2:10, he says Egypt is trialling the BP vehicles, any update?


Man ..you know Egypt can buy any potent vehicle or thing from India if it fits its requirements,,
You know the relationship is old as the non-aligned movement in this world..
Egypt went out to even transfer the Helwan fighter aircraft technology to India as well as its engines.. and they both worked on it.. so what is a transport vehicle in all this..


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wali87

The Egyptian armed forces seem to possess all the kinds of fancy toys that any army would wish for.. short of a nuclear weapon Ofcourse. I feel anyone would have to think ten times before messing with these guys, even Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Anyone have any news regarding Mirage V horus.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> At 2:10, he says Egypt is trialling the BP vehicles, any update?



That's really cool. Don't know yet, but if you find out, do let us know. It was tough trying to determine from that video which chassis they were trailing in Egypt. It seemed they showed the ambulance one while he was talking about Egypt and that would be very cool. If you look at the list of armored vehicles in the Egyptian military's inventory, it's mind-numbing lol! They have something like 4,500 Humvee's alone. Then there are thousands of all sorts of other types including 2 locally manufactured types etc. etc.



The SC said:


>



What a great video. So many radar types including the advanced EW system and armament. You can see that empty space behind the Aster 15 & 30 VLS hatches for future use of land-attack missiles we talked about on your other thread. It's waiting to be filled up with an ingenious solution. They'll just have to relocate the sleeping quarters they turned it into, or a mess hall or whatever they did with the space but either way, it would be worth it.



wali87 said:


> The Egyptian armed forces seem to possess all the kinds of fancy toys that any army would wish for.. short of a nuclear weapon Ofcourse. I feel anyone would have to think ten times before messing with these guys, even Israel.



Indeed. And that's pretty much the whole idea, defense and deterrence. If you looked at the Egyptian Armed Forces just 6 years ago, the difference from then and today is like night and day. The modernization process has moved at an eye blinding speed, and not just with the Air Force which has gone from 3rd & a 4rth gen fighters to mostly 4++ in a couple of years, but the navy also with 2 LHD helicopter carriers, 1 frigate and 4 corvettes with 12 more frigates (6 Meko-200s and 6 more FREMMS) and 24 fast attack patrol boats and 4 Type 209 German Submarines and a few more things. They've also invested a lot in air defense missile systems from the S-300VM to now the 300P Bastion-P mobile system as well as the German IRIS-T-SL to be layered in a system with the TOR and BUK and several others as well as powerful radars like the Protlivnik-GE and another new system they just ordered in the Rezonans-NE to compliment the former for stealth AC. The modernization has been pretty rapid and for good reason as things are happening very quickly in this volatile region that there simply isn't any time to dilly dally. Of course the addition of the 46 Komov Ka-52 Nile Crocodile attack helicopters will complement the 46 Apaches of which 10 of those were ordered in 2018 and are relatively new. We think there is a contract happening for 36 more Ka-52K Katrans to equip the two LHD's with a potent naval attack helo and so we might be seeing a bunch of those in the not too distant future. Although the Armed Forces did just order (last month LOL) 24 Leonardo AW149 and eight AW189 helicopters. Even though we're not sure if these will be used on the LHDs or if they will be spread out to all the other ships that have helo landing pads and need assigned helicopters for troop & personnel transport as well as soft attack/protection. But pretty sure the AW189s will be used in SAR operations almost without a doubt. And of course there are a bunch of other things like the 500 T-90MSs to be built in Egypt and we're expecting 2 of the Su-35s within the next 6-8 months out of the batch of 26 ordered. I'd say that is the most anticipated item out of the whole bunch.

In the meantime, the EN has practiced using its Ka-52 Nile Crocs and Apaches on the Mistrals to stay ahead of the game. A lot of these have been alongside the Hellenic & Cypriot Navy. It's pretty cool watching the Greeks land and takeoff from this thing like they own them lol! But, that's what 'interoperability' is all about. 
EAF Ka-52s and Apaches on one of the Mistrals.









I must say, though, I do like the color of the Indian Apaches for sure. I had mentioned this on the IAF news thread a while back when the first one was being tested or delivered. This actually seems like a the perfect naval color.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammed45

Egyptian Sukhoi35 spotted. Apparently ready to deliver

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

mohammad45 said:


> Egyptian Sukhoi35 spotted. Apparently ready to deliver



Of all people! lol you beat me to it. I was just going to post those.

Here's the link:
*
Satellite image shows first Egypt’s Su-35 fighter jets in Komsomolsk-on-Amur*

https://defence-blog.com/news/satel...su-35-fighter-jets-in-komsomolsk-on-amur.html

Seems like the same exact camo as the MiG-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Of all people! lol you beat me to it. I was just going to post those.
> 
> Here's the link:
> *
> Satellite image shows first Egypt’s Su-35 fighter jets in Komsomolsk-on-Amur*
> 
> https://defence-blog.com/news/satel...su-35-fighter-jets-in-komsomolsk-on-amur.html
> 
> Seems like the same exact camo as the MiG-35s.


Heard somewhere 5 SU-35 might be delivered to the EAF this year.. This makes sense as 5 will be for training and 24 will be delivered till 2023.. just rumours though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Heard somewhere 5 SU-35 might be delivered to the EAF this year.. This makes sense as 5 will be for training and 24 will be delivered till 2023.. just rumours though..



Twitter is buzzing with great comments very supportive of Egypt that are overwhelming the haters, strangely enough. Some are fairly questioning whether that's the VVS blue and not necessarily Egyptian. But one guy showed this closeup which looks and seems much closer to the EAF's MiG-35's blue.

Click image to enlarge.





And here's a present for you and Amun and our Indian friends on this thread. 

Ya halawa! Click also

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Alpha jet elephant walk.





Mi-17




EN Swiftships patrol boat.










Greek brothers solidarity.




Followed by a dose of some of this.




















Ah yes, the rare EAF Mi-24 Hinds lol. Any other AF operate the Apache, the Ka-52 and the Hind? Must be a logistical nightmare to have so many different types of helicopters, not to mention the Gazelles, Mi-17, AW-149, Blackhawks, Seasprites, Chinooks, Seakings lol. Did I forget any?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

Bos 3al gamal da ya SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Su looks absolutely stunning, I love the way the Rafale looks in the air but the Su with the clean lines looks really purpose-built.
In a merge, it would not be pretty for the adversary although, considering the capability




And this purchase is also addressing a big void in the the heavy class that was there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Bos 3al gamal da ya SC.


Top Gamal..real nice aesthetics and elegance hiding very potent capabilities and weapons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Why Egypt is collecting so much weapons.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The Su looks absolutely stunning, I love the way the Rafale looks in the air but the Su with the clean lines looks really purpose-built.
> In a merge, it would not be pretty for the adversary although, considering the capability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this purchase is also addressing a big void in the the heavy class that was there.



Interesting that you bring up the merge because in this day and age of all fighting being designed and geared for standoff and BVR ranges, what are the percentages that we would see merging and ensuing dogfigting in a conflict between two forces that both have advanced fighters with BVR missiles and IFF and early warning as well as electronic warfare capabilities and all this crazy stuff to give the advantage to the first eye that sees at the furthest distance that we would actually see any dogfighting? I think it's pretty interesting because it seems like merges and close encounters are still bound to happen despite all this new, standoff technology because most of the latest encounters we have seen to date have been close encounters with the exception of one or two. And how will stealth change the dynamics of encounters between say an Su-35 and all its BVR tech and super long range radar vs an F-35? We still haven't seen a real-life dynamic involving F-35s but we've heard of deep interdiction missions by the F-22 where it wasn't seen at all. So it will be interesting to see if all these maneuvers and slow speed capabilities will pay off in actual, war encounters.

Do IAF pilots take the Su-30MKI at airshows and fly it like the way Sergei Bogdan does in that video you posted? I've not really seen any other Sukhoi pilots other than Russians to perform all these cobras and kulbits and tail slides etc. Wondering if any IAF pilots have done that with the magnificent Su-30MKI?



nomi007 said:


> Why Egypt is collecting so much weapons.



2 reasons. First one and the main reason is basically a long-needed modernization of the armed forces that had not been modernized in 30+ years. It was way overdue and all of these new aircraft are replacing the many old ones between a bunch of MiG-21s, F-4E Phantoms, F-7s and Mirage V. Those 4 aircraft accounted for at least 200 AC in the airforce. The 2nd reason is because look around the Middle East and see what's happening, between Iraq, Syria, Libya and other tensions a bit further away and a new enemy rearing its ugly head right next door to us that we literally have 4 fronts to defend. So we need a very strong and modern military and that's what's happening. We also have a powerful, existential threat that looms to our far south and diplomacy had been used to try and solve it (which is how Egypt always handles all its problems first) and diplomacy is much more powerful when spoken from a position of strength, vs outdated and old.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Do IAF pilots take the Su-30MKI at airshows and fly it like the way Sergei Bogdan does in that video you posted? I've not really seen any other Sukhoi pilots other than Russians to perform all these cobras and kulbits and tail slides etc. Wondering if any IAF pilots have done that with the magnificent Su-30MKI?


Completely agree on Close combat especially with near peer competitors with no decisive edge.
And to be very frank very few do it better as compared to the Russians, their doctrine,refined over decades has led them to this.
Oh and the Su aerobatics is rare to see for the public, but here is an old one from a while back but the quality of the video is poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Completely agree on Close combat especially with near peer competitors with no decisive edge.
> And to be very frank very few do it better as compared to the Russians, their doctrine,refined over decades has led them to this.
> Oh and the Su aerobatics is rare to see for the public, but here is an old one from a while back but the quality of the video is poor.



That is great stuff. He did a lot of minimum radius turns and even did a tail slide which was awesome. You're right about the Russians I think they get more of a "cart blanch", so to speak, to push these aircraft to their limits as opposed to other air forces who use their aircraft. The latter have to abide by a much stricter set of rules as to their flight routines and how far they can push the aircraft.

The one thing I've always loved about the Su-30 is obviously the 2 seats (really gives it that famous "swan look") but more so the canards. They seem to function more as close-coupled canards then they do as movable horizontal surfaces like the rear H-stabs since the aircraft already has those. Either way, those two items mark the main differences between this model and the Su-35. Good stuff.

BTW, someone had mentioned the arms procurement numbers between Indian and Egypt and I looked into it briefly and found this chart from Sipri for arms imports between 2015 - 2019. Egypt is 3rd after India and of course, Saudiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> That is great stuff. He did a lot of minimum radius turns and even did a tail slide which was awesome. You're right about the Russians I think they get more of a "cart blanch", so to speak, to push these aircraft to their limits as opposed to other air forces who use their aircraft. The latter have to abide by a much stricter set of rules as to their flight routines and how far they can push the aircraft.


Russian Test Pilots are just BOSS!(The are ones who take to the limit and almost always beyond as well)
In India the legend of the MiG-21(First Soviet aircraft to serve with the IAF) started with Yuri Gagarin, who piloted the MiG-21 prototype on the first flight.




Gomig-21 said:


> The one thing I've always loved about the Su-30 is obviously the 2 seats (really gives it that famous "swan look") but more so the canards. They seem to function more as close-coupled canards then they do as movable horizontal surfaces like the rear H-stabs since the aircraft already has those. Either way, those two items mark the main differences between this model and the Su-35. Good stuff.


Funnily enough India has never operated single seater Su. Requirements were borne out by missions as the Su was the first "Multirole"(In the true sense) fighter with the IAF.
But the Canards are computer controlled(as is the case with all aircraft now) and has good degree of movement.
Extreme case here(although I have never seen this position in flight)







Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, someone had mentioned the arms procurement numbers between Indian and Egypt and I looked into it briefly and found this chart from Sipri for arms imports between 2015 - 2019. Egypt is 3rd after India and of course, Saudiya.


Yes, all three nations are big, old and in tough neighbourhoods.
Lots of challenges and not much time to prepare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Funnily enough India has never operated single seater Su. Requirements were borne out by missions as the Su was the first "Multirole"(In the true sense) fighter with the IAF.



I'll tell ya, at first I was baffled like most were at India's request for the Su-57 to be a 2 seater, probably because most of us were influenced by the F-22 and maybe even the F-35 being out at the time that 2 seat aircraft were a thing of the past with those two and with the function of the rear seater mostly automated now to a certain extent. But when I look at an aircraft the size of these Sukhois and the multitude of weaponry along with all the other incredibly important functions, I think it's still better for these aircraft to have a WSO at the least. So my opinion on that has changed despite all the networking that has been advanced in the role of fighter jets to make the pilot's workload a lot less, I still think it's a lot and should be relegated to 2 pilots sharing the workload instead of just one.


----------



## BordoEnes

Can anyone actually explain to me why Egypt is purchasing so many weapons from so many different sources? It honestly seems likes logistical and mechanical nightmare, especially considering there is next to no local industry involvement.


----------



## Gomig-21

Sisi inspecting AA/AD units equipped with Buk-M/M2 & Tor-M2 A/D systems today at Sidi Barani military base in western Egypt.








Lord Of Gondor said:


> Funnily enough India has never operated single seater Su. Requirements were borne out by missions as the Su was the first "Multirole"(In the true sense) fighter with the IAF.
> But the Canards are computer controlled(as is the case with all aircraft now) and has good degree of movement.
> Extreme case here(although I have never seen this position in flight)



Sometimes when Russian pilots are going ape s**t lol with that Su-30 and doing backflips or whatever, you can see those canards tweaking to that maximum point. But only when they're performing those crazy maneuvers etc. Otherwise, in normal operations I think you're right, their deflection is more minimal since I do beleive those act as close-coupled canards to influence the flow of air over the wings, rather than actual moving surfaces to control the aircraft itself.

That does bring me to the Su-57, though, and the very interesting and quite innovative design of the built-in/blended canards on that airfraft and what the possible use of them could be?





If you look at how far down they're deflected in that picture, it's certainly pushing a lot of air over the LERX of the aircraft and not necessarily over the wings because of their location. The wing root is further out past the end of those canards and so could the air actually be shifted further to the outside of the fuselage and over the wings? It's really hard to tell. But one thing for sure is that they certainly wanted to include them in the design of this aircraft and so they obviously have a good reason based on all the wind tunnel testing they must've performed on this aircraft.





A lot of moving surfaces on this aircraft as well as the Su-30. There's essentially 12 all together, between the canards, the leading edge flaps, ailerons, flaps, horizontal stabilizers and the all-movable vertical stabilizers or full rudders. But the automated use of these canards is really interesting because of their location.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

I think those are Leading Edge Vortex Controllers(LEVCONs) supposed to aid in handling at low speeds.
We have them on the Technology Demonstrator LCA-Navy prototypes as well.
In the above case, Canards were deemed to be a hindrance for pilots' visibility during the crucial and dangerous landing phase so this was the solution.





You can see it better from up above:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> I think those are Leading Edge Vortex Controllers(LEVCONs) supposed to aid in handling at low speeds.
> We have them on the Technology Demonstrator LCA-Navy prototypes as well.
> In the above case, Canards were deemed to be a hindrance for pilots' visibility during the crucial and dangerous landing phase so this was the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see it better from up above:



That's exactly what they are. In a very similar sense, they function almost identically like close-coupled canards since they control the airflow (be it the vortex or just normal airflow) over the wings and in this case, it's distributing the airflow over the LERX and not necessarily the wing. But many will tell you that the LERX is essentially the wing root of the wing and is part of the wing. It works out really well for the Su-57 being that its LERX is gigantic and you can call it part of the body or part of the wing that still generates lift, despite the air intakes being directly under them. A very similar design in the F-15 Eagle with the wider fuselage that helped create lift when that one Israeli F-15 lost a wing in a mid-air collision with a Skyhawk and the pilot found out he could generate lift by increasing speed with the throttle because the Eagle's body is so wide and it basically replaced the wing. He had to land it at a high speed because slowing it down would cause too much vibration and bring the aircraft closer to stalling. But he managed to land it. I'm sure you've heard and seen that story?

That's so cool that the Tejas is one of only two aircraft with LEVCONs out there!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Funnily enough India has never operated single seater Su. Requirements were borne out by missions as the Su was the first "Multirole"(In the true sense) fighter with the IAF.
> But the Canards are computer controlled(as is the case with all aircraft now) and has good degree of movement.
> Extreme case here(although I have never seen this position in flight)



Check out this Malaysian Su-30MKM. Couple of really interesting things I just noticed watching this video and was wondering if you had seen these before or not. Aside from the wicked hilarious crew guy doing flight controls check and all his funny gyrations etc. lol, the first thing (something I noticed a few years ago during one of their aerobatic demonstrations and the pilot had a GoPro in cockpit so we got a closeup of it) is the French helmet. These two drivers (pilot and WSO) are both using the latest French helmets that you see Rafale plots wearing instead of the standard, bubbly Russian helmets. That I thought was pretty interesting for Su-30 pilots, don't you? The other thing is take a look at the IFF bird shredders on the front of the fuselage just like the F-16 and F/A-18!? That is really interesting considering those are pretty much American IFF antennas on a Russian aircraft unless they're generic or reverse engineered antennas? Never seen them on any other aircraft besides mostly the F-16 or the legacy F/A-18 and the new Super Hornets have a solid plate, now, instead of individual antennas or shredders like those. What do you think of that? Mostly the first 5 minutes and then the rest is the flight show which is pretty good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

I agree on the IFF antenna, maybe it was "inspired"  by their Hornets.
And apart from the Su-30SM which is the most tricked out of the IAPO Sukhois and the latest variant, the Malay Su come next, they also spent quite a fair bit thanks to a smaller fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Man the anti-Egyptian garbage has reached a new level of low on this forum. It truly is staggering especially coming from Pakistanis. Hard to understand that since we really never had a beef with them but their Turkish alliance makes them compelled to line up on their side and so automatically it plays out that way with the tensions between the Turkeys and Egypt. And the thread about the EAF's F-16 without AIM-120 is a laughing stock!  Been a while since I've seen utter childish incompetence and ignorance. I felt like my IQ dropped a good 150 points reading halfway through that thing! When I left the thread, my head was spinning and it literally took 10 minutes for the old melon to square up and get back on the level. Oooof. Real shame, though, but I don't hold all Pakistanis to that level of ignorant idiocy and hatred and just to a certain group albeit a large one, sadly.

I can't even imagine how you Indian folks deal with the systematic abuse! God bless you all that you can constantly brush it aside. All the power to you. Might have to take a much longer break this time around, with this ravishing and uncontrollable hatred spewing around here like a cancer. Especially with the start of summer and the boat is ready to be launched and we have other forums to enjoy that actually police things A LOT better than this crazy freak show. But hopefully we'll see some of the Su-35s show up soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Funny all the delinquents were ragging on all the weapons being transferred from where Sisi made his speech at Sidi Barani because he was inaugurating “Gargoub” naval base in Marsa Matrouh LOL. Busy busy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Man the anti-Egyptian garbage has reached a new level of low on this forum. It truly is staggering especially coming from Pakistanis. Hard to understand that since we really never had a beef with them but their Turkish alliance makes them compelled to line up on their side and so automatically it plays out that way with the tensions between the Turkeys and Egypt. And the thread about the EAF's F-16 without AIM-120 is a laughing stock!  Been a while since I've seen utter childish incompetence and ignorance. I felt like my IQ dropped a good 150 points reading halfway through that thing! When I left the thread, my head was spinning and it literally took 10 minutes for the old melon to square up and get back on the level. Oooof. Real shame, though, but I don't hold all Pakistanis to that level of ignorant idiocy and hatred and just to a certain group albeit a large one, sadly.
> 
> I can't even imagine how you Indian folks deal with the systematic abuse! God bless you all that you can constantly brush it aside. All the power to you. Might have to take a much longer break this time around, with this ravishing and uncontrollable hatred spewing around here like a cancer. Especially with the start of summer and the boat is ready to be launched and we have other forums to enjoy that actually police things A LOT better than this crazy freak show. But hopefully we'll see some of the Su-35s show up soon.


Man..I learned one important thing in these long years on this forum ..ant that is to reverse what these mad minds are thinking.. and then one can see the truth clearly..They are mostly talking and criticizing their own misery and sadness.. and trying to project it on anything positive that is opposite to their own feelings.. these are not rational people.. and they can't understand that what they say depicts mainly their state of mind.. meaning themselves and their conditions that they are no happy with..

Like in that thread you mentioned.. so much crying and fake talk..at first and then the truth comes out as a flash light.. they would love to have those F-16s for themselves..even just a few..HaHa.. I can assure you I was waiting for it to come out.. and it did after so much black cobra poison..

In another thread on the Pakistani airforce.. the JF-17 blk III.. someone mentioned Egypt there and its new procurements.. in a negative way..like usual..and then you have this "High status" Int'l mod telling him not to worry about a country when its people live on $1 a day.. and was saying all that is nothing and the usual rant.... I 've never seen ignorance so rampant

And That Turkey thing is most likely temporary like it was with Iran before.. for quite a few years and now they hate them to death..lol

And when it comes to Arabs..the hatred seems permanent.. lol...and I bet it stems from their being intrigued much by these Arabs.. they just can't believe their eyes and ears .. a lot of envy because of the money (this is obvious in every Arab thread) and much intrigue..and ignorance..

So let them enjoy their new temporary friends.. till the truth comes out on its own again.. but let them enjoy the illusion..even if it just gives them temporary good feelings about themselves.. they really need that..


Enjoy the boating buddy..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Enjoy the boating buddy..



 Cool, bro. Yeah I figured most of them are children, anyway. Probably under 20 years old and just trying to fit in with the rest of the pack, for the most part.

This rarity was posted on Mahmoud Gamal's Twitter handle - Mirage 2000 on the tarmac armed with MATRA SAMP 25ED 500Id bombs & fitted with a Remora ECM Pod. We rarely see these armed whatsoever.






And for breaking good news, assembling of the first of 4 Egyptian Meko A200 frigates has begun at TKMS Shipyard in Keil, Germany. 3 will be built there and the 4th will be built in Alexandria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BordoEnes

Gomig-21 said:


> Man the anti-Egyptian garbage has reached a new level of low on this forum. It truly is staggering especially coming from Pakistanis. Hard to understand that since we really never had a beef with them but their Turkish alliance makes them compelled to line up on their side and so automatically it plays out that way with the tensions between the Turkeys and Egypt. And the thread about the EAF's F-16 without AIM-120 is a laughing stock!  Been a while since I've seen utter childish incompetence and ignorance. I felt like my IQ dropped a good 150 points reading halfway through that thing! When I left the thread, my head was spinning and it literally took 10 minutes for the old melon to square up and get back on the level. Oooof. Real shame, though, but I don't hold all Pakistanis to that level of ignorant idiocy and hatred and just to a certain group albeit a large one, sadly.
> 
> I can't even imagine how you Indian folks deal with the systematic abuse! God bless you all that you can constantly brush it aside. All the power to you. Might have to take a much longer break this time around, with this ravishing and uncontrollable hatred spewing around here like a cancer. Especially with the start of summer and the boat is ready to be launched and we have other forums to enjoy that actually police things A LOT better than this crazy freak show. But hopefully we'll see some of the Su-35s show up soon.



Its mob mentality. The irony being that on any other day we Turks are in your position, so its sad to see everyone fall into that trap knowing full well how it feels. Sad indeed.



The SC said:


> Man..I learned one important thing in these long years on this forum ..ant that is to reverse what these mad minds are thinking.. and then one can see the truth clearly..They are mostly talking and criticizing their own misery and sadness.. and trying to project it on anything positive that is opposite to their own feelings.. these are not rational people.. and they can't understand that what they say depicts mainly their state of mind.. meaning themselves and their conditions that they are no happy with..
> 
> Like in that thread you mentioned.. so much crying and fake talk..at first and then the truth comes out as a flash light.. they would love to have those F-16s for themselves..even just a few..HaHa.. I can assure you I was waiting for it to come out.. and it did after so much black cobra poison..
> 
> In another thread on the Pakistani airforce.. the JF-17 blk III.. someone mentioned Egypt there and its new procurements.. in a negative way..like usual..and then you have this "High status" Int'l mod telling him not to worry about a country when its people live on $1 a day.. and was saying all that is nothing and the usual rant.... I 've never seen ignorance so rampant
> 
> And That Turkey thing is most likely temporary like it was with Iran before.. for quite a few years and now they hate them to death..lol
> 
> And when it comes to Arabs..the hatred seems permanent.. lol...and I bet it stems from their being intrigued much by these Arabs.. they just can't believe their eyes and ears .. a lot of envy because of the money (this is obvious in every Arab thread) and much intrigue..and ignorance..
> 
> So let them enjoy their new temporary friends.. till the truth comes out on its own again.. but let them enjoy the illusion..even if it just gives them temporary good feelings about themselves.. they really need that..
> 
> 
> Enjoy the boating buddy..



There was once a Chinese user who proudly proclaimed that China kills Uyghurs with flamethrowers and that it was a good thing, going as far as to say that they can do whatever they want and dared us to do something about it. It caused a massive uproar among Turkish posters and the Pakistan moderators and users basicaly either turned on the Turkish users like rabid dogs or straight up banned them. My point being yea you are right, this forum has a cancerous mob mentality and they have no principles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

BordoEnes said:


> Its mob mentality. The irony being that on any other day we Turks are in your position, so its sad to see everyone fall into that trap knowing full well how it feels. Sad indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> There was once a Chinese user who proudly proclaimed that China kills Uyghurs with flamethrowers and that it was a good thing, going as far as to say that they can do whatever they want and dared us to do something about it. It caused a massive uproar among Turkish posters and the Pakistan moderators and users basicaly either turned on the Turkish users like rabid dogs or straight up banned them. My point being yea you are right, this forum has a cancerous mob mentality and they have no principles.


I don't remember if you were still around at that time but Pakistani mods forbid us to talk about Uyghur Turks even in our section.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/dear-chinese-and-turkish-members.604202/
I left the forum for 1-1.5 years after that incident.



The SC said:


> And That Turkey thing is most likely temporary like it was with Iran before.. for quite a few years and now they hate them to death..lol


I believe at most 3 years, Turkey's relations with Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE and Israel will go back to normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

-SINAN- said:


> I don't remember if you were still around at that time but Pakistani mods forbid us to talk about Uyghur Turks even in our section.
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/dear-chinese-and-turkish-members.604202/
> I left the forum for 1-1.5 years after that incident.
> 
> 
> I believe at most 3 years, Turkey's relations with Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE and Israel will go back to normal.



Yeah i remember the bans being thrown around. It was a disgusting display of "brotherhood" from Pakistani users and mods. I still cant get that taste out of my mouth and has basically irreparably damaged my view of this forum. I left after that for quite some time aswell. Its the reason why i barelly come around here aswell, instead just have short intervals of being active here. 

Like the guy flatout was proud and laughed at them burning Uyghurs alive, and he wasnt even banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

BordoEnes said:


> Can anyone actually explain to me why Egypt is purchasing so many weapons from so many different sources? It honestly seems likes logistical and mechanical nightmare, especially considering there is next to no local industry involvement.



It's really interesting how many people ask the same question with the same implications. First of all, Egypt's military needed a major modernization, mostly in the air force as well as the navy. Those two are the main branches that really needed a lot of help.

Then there is the issue of the US through the peace treaty military financial aid and the VERY WELL KNOWN story about the US not supplying Egypt's 4th largest fleet of F-16s in the world the AIM-120 missile and only an upgrade of the entire fleet of under block 40 Falcons to be brought up to blck 40 standards but still, no approval for the AIM-120 despite having the AIM-7M which has a 70 km range instead of the AIM-120's 100+. So the high-end BVR missiles being denied to Egypt (and much of it is also Egypt's fault as we've discussed that on this thread to be fair, they could've done a lot to get the approval of the missiles and one of the main things was signing the CISMOA act which Egypt refused to do so for the longest time until a few years ago. That would've eased the US' mind about approving the missiles because the CISMOA is essentially what guarantees and protects and regulates the use of sensitive American avionics and communications systems. Refusing to sign that treaty was very strange to many of us. We couldn't understand why since it would only help and not hurt in any way since they eventually did sign it!?) so that aspect was high on the list to go get along with the modernization.

The other reason was a new policy to not depend on only one or two sources of weapons (and their weaponry) and to expand that. So the first thing was a whammy when the 2 Mistrals became available and Egypt had been looking at Rafales since 2009 and suddenly, that mega deal comes to fruition including the FREMM frigate and the 4 Gowinds. Then the 4 Romeo submarines needed a major upgrade and who else to go to but the Germans for 4 Type 209s. Then the Rafale was so liked by the EAF (we can also see how much it's been liked by India as well) that we had an option for 12 more over the 24 we bought and went to execute that option and ran into snags with the French on financing. So that came to an end. In the meantime, we had already agreed with the Russians that all our MiG-21s and F-7 Airguards needed to be replaced and so we went to buy 50 MiG-35s. So that's where those came from and of course, the whole time we had in mind for some air superiority aircraft and so the Su-35 deal was signed. With those 2 aircraft gave the EAF some serious BVR capabilities to add to the MICA IR & ER in the R-77 & R-73. This was also something that was discussed back in 2011, so it's not a surprise.

With the snag on the Rafale came a snag with the additional navy equipment namely the additional FREMM frigate we wanted as well as another 4 Gowind corvettes on top of the original 4 we received. As a result, we talked to Italy for their FREMMs which are essentially a close variant of the French FREMM to keep things close as well as expanding the naval element by buying 6 Meko frigates from Germany and with the pair of Italian Bergamini Class FREMMs, a deal for 24 Typhoons came up and I personally think that because of their compatibility with the Rafales that they were agreed on to augment that variant of fighters in the EAF as well as add to the MICA BVR missiles and the order of Meteor missile to get even more meteors.

As far as maintenance, the EAF hasn't had any difficulty maintaining US, French, Russian and Chinese aircraft in the past and so it shouldn't be an issue at all now with even newer aircraft that have easier maintenance routines to them. And the Rafale were easily and quickly absorbed by the EAF and their manitenance crews and with our previous Russian experience, the MiG-35s have also been easily absorbed and so will the Su-35s when they come InshaAllah. The Typhoon should also be a relatively seamless transition into the EAF (if that deal goes through) considering the similarity to the Rafale and my guess is those two will function as a single unit in missions and in technical aspects. So that's the jist of the whole different arms purchases.

EDIT: The 46 new helicopters (the Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles) was brought out of the need to expand the 46 Apache attack helos that the Armed Forces had but also because the Long Bow radar was denied to Egypt (also most likely because of the CISMOA treaty not being signed) and the Ka-52s also were a lead into the eventual Ka-52K Katrans which would be the naval helo to equip the Mistrals. That was born out of that entire deal since that was what the Russians were going to do with those 2 Mistrals and Egypt is just following that line of thinking because it works well to have that attack capability off the LHDs. But that could also change as things develop.

New photos of transit maritime training between the Egyptian frigate El Suez and the Spanish frigate Santa Maria in the Egyptian Southern Fleet in the Red Sea a few days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It's really interesting how many people ask the same question with the same implications. First of all, Egypt's military needed a major modernization, mostly in the air force as well as the navy. Those two are the main branches that really needed a lot of help.
> 
> Then there is the issue of the US through the peace treaty military financial aid and the VERY WELL KNOWN story about the US not supplying Egypt's 4th largest fleet of F-16s in the world the AIM-120 missile and only an upgrade of the entire fleet of under block 40 Falcons to be brought up to blck 40 standards but still, no approval for the AIM-120 despite having the AIM-7M which has a 70 km range instead of the AIM-120's 100+. So the high-end BVR missiles being denied to Egypt (and much of it is also Egypt's fault as we've discussed that on this thread to be fair, they could've done a lot to get the approval of the missiles and one of the main things was signing the CISMOA act which Egypt refused to do so for the longest time until a few years ago. That would've eased the US' mind about approving the missiles because the CISMOA is essentially what guarantees and protects and regulates the use of sensitive American avionics and communications systems. Refusing to sign that treaty was very strange to many of us. We couldn't understand why since it would only help and not hurt in any way since they eventually did sign it!?) so that aspect was high on the list to go get along with the modernization.
> 
> The other reason was a new policy to not depend on only one or two sources of weapons (and their weaponry) and to expand that. So the first thing was a whammy when the 2 Mistrals became available and Egypt had been looking at Rafales since 2009 and suddenly, that mega deal comes to fruition including the FREMM frigate and the 4 Gowinds. Then the 4 Romeo submarines needed a major upgrade and who else to go to but the Germans for 4 Type 209s. Then the Rafale was so liked by the EAF (we can also see how much it's been liked by India as well) that we had an option for 12 more over the 24 we bought and went to execute that option and ran into snags with the French on financing. So that came to an end. In the meantime, we had already agreed with the Russians that all our MiG-21s and F-7 Airguards needed to be replaced and so we went to buy 50 MiG-35s. So that's where those came from and of course, the whole time we had in mind for some air superiority aircraft and so the Su-35 deal was signed. With those 2 aircraft gave the EAF some serious BVR capabilities to add to the MICA IR & ER in the R-77 & R-73. This was also something that was discussed back in 2011, so it's not a surprise.
> 
> With the snag on the Rafale came a snag with the additional navy equipment namely the additional FREMM frigate we wanted as well as another 4 Gowind corvettes on top of the original 4 we received. As a result, we talked to Italy for their FREMMs which are essentially a close variant of the French FREMM to keep things close as well as expanding the naval element by buying 6 Meko frigates from Germany and with the pair of Italian Bergamini Class FREMMs, a deal for 24 Typhoons came up and I personally think that because of their compatibility with the Rafales that they were agreed on to augment that variant of fighters in the EAF as well as add to the MICA BVR missiles and the order of Meteor missile to get even more meteors.
> 
> As far as maintenance, the EAF hasn't had any difficulty maintaining US, French, Russian and Chinese aircraft in the past and so it shouldn't be an issue at all now with even newer aircraft that have easier maintenance routines to them. And the Rafale were easily and quickly absorbed by the EAF and their manitenance crews and with our previous Russian experience, the MiG-35s have also been easily absorbed and so will the Su-35s when they come InshaAllah. The Typhoon should also be a relatively seamless transition into the EAF (if that deal goes through) considering the similarity to the Rafale and my guess is those two will function as a single unit in missions and in technical aspects. So that's the jist of the whole different arms purchases.
> 
> EDIT: The 46 new helicopters (the Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles) was brought out of the need to expand the 46 Apache attack helos that the Armed Forces had but also because the Long Bow radar was denied to Egypt (also most likely because of the CISMOA treaty not being signed) and the Ka-52s also were a lead into the eventual Ka-52K Katrans which would be the naval helo to equip the Mistrals. That was born out of that entire deal since that was what the Russians were going to do with those 2 Mistrals and Egypt is just following that line of thinking because it works well to have that attack capability off the LHDs. But that could also change as things develop.
> 
> New photos of transit maritime training between the Egyptian frigate El Suez and the Spanish frigate Santa Maria in the Egyptian Southern Fleet in the Red Sea a few days ago.



2018

https://www.defenceweb.co.za/joint/diplomacy-a-peace/egypt-signs-cismoa-communications-agreement/


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> Man the anti-Egyptian garbage has reached a new level of low on this forum. It truly is staggering especially coming from Pakistanis. Hard to understand that since we really never had a beef with them but their Turkish alliance makes them compelled to line up on their side and so automatically it plays out that way with the tensions between the Turkeys and Egypt. And the thread about the EAF's F-16 without AIM-120 is a laughing stock!  Been a while since I've seen utter childish incompetence and ignorance. I felt like my IQ dropped a good 150 points reading halfway through that thing! When I left the thread, my head was spinning and it literally took 10 minutes for the old melon to square up and get back on the level. Oooof. Real shame, though, but I don't hold all Pakistanis to that level of ignorant idiocy and hatred and just to a certain group albeit a large one, sadly.
> 
> I can't even imagine how you Indian folks deal with the systematic abuse! God bless you all that you can constantly brush it aside. All the power to you. Might have to take a much longer break this time around, with this ravishing and uncontrollable hatred spewing around here like a cancer. Especially with the start of summer and the boat is ready to be launched and we have other forums to enjoy that actually police things A LOT better than this crazy freak show. But hopefully we'll see some of the Su-35s show up soon.





The SC said:


> Man..I learned one important thing in these long years on this forum ..ant that is to reverse what these mad minds are thinking.. and then one can see the truth clearly..They are mostly talking and criticizing their own misery and sadness.. and trying to project it on anything positive that is opposite to their own feelings.. these are not rational people.. and they can't understand that what they say depicts mainly their state of mind.. meaning themselves and their conditions that they are no happy with..
> 
> Like in that thread you mentioned.. so much crying and fake talk..at first and then the truth comes out as a flash light.. they would love to have those F-16s for themselves..even just a few..HaHa.. I can assure you I was waiting for it to come out.. and it did after so much black cobra poison..
> 
> In another thread on the Pakistani airforce.. the JF-17 blk III.. someone mentioned Egypt there and its new procurements.. in a negative way..like usual..and then you have this "High status" Int'l mod telling him not to worry about a country when its people live on $1 a day.. and was saying all that is nothing and the usual rant.... I 've never seen ignorance so rampant
> 
> And That Turkey thing is most likely temporary like it was with Iran before.. for quite a few years and now they hate them to death..lol
> 
> And when it comes to Arabs..the hatred seems permanent.. lol...and I bet it stems from their being intrigued much by these Arabs.. they just can't believe their eyes and ears .. a lot of envy because of the money (this is obvious in every Arab thread) and much intrigue..and ignorance..
> 
> So let them enjoy their new temporary friends.. till the truth comes out on its own again.. but let them enjoy the illusion..even if it just gives them temporary good feelings about themselves.. they really need that..
> 
> 
> Enjoy the boating buddy..



Brothers ..... because of what you’re taking about.... I took a break from PDF for about 2 weeks without a single login ..... and now I’m ok 

and ready for the next break

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> Brothers ..... because of what you’re taking about.... I took a break from PDF for about 2 weeks without a single login ..... and now I’m ok
> 
> and ready for the next break



Like I was telling the Indian fellas (whom BTW, are much nicer and for the most part treat Egyptians with a lot more respect around here) that I don't know how they do it. They take 10 times more the abuse than anyone else, yet they deal with it and handle it like gentlemen and move on. 

Anyway, at least the Ethiopian dam issue should calm down a little around here and there won't be another 19 threads opened up wishing for 30% of Egyptians to die and then blame it on Sissi and not on that Ethiopian thug they have for a prime minister or whatever. But at least he came to his senses when he realized, Oh s**t, I could actually be the reason my country falls back another 100 years when those Rafales and MiGs start raining bombs all over Ethiopia with the help of Sudan and all the entire Arab world!!!!!!!!!! Crap, we better agree to talk! lol What a dickwad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC and @Amun , either of you fellas know anything about this defensive fragmentation & chaff producing missile system developed by AOI in Egypt? Supposedly it works similarly to APS on tanks but not exactly sure of how it works or what it's called? This was produced way back in 2006.











Egyptian Navy corvette El Suez seen in Toulon, France in the last couple of days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Gomig-21 said:


> It's really interesting how many people ask the same question with the same implications. First of all, Egypt's military needed a major modernization, mostly in the air force as well as the navy. Those two are the main branches that really needed a lot of help.
> 
> Then there is the issue of the US through the peace treaty military financial aid and the VERY WELL KNOWN story about the US not supplying Egypt's 4th largest fleet of F-16s in the world the AIM-120 missile and only an upgrade of the entire fleet of under block 40 Falcons to be brought up to blck 40 standards but still, no approval for the AIM-120 despite having the AIM-7M which has a 70 km range instead of the AIM-120's 100+. So the high-end BVR missiles being denied to Egypt (and much of it is also Egypt's fault as we've discussed that on this thread to be fair, they could've done a lot to get the approval of the missiles and one of the main things was signing the CISMOA act which Egypt refused to do so for the longest time until a few years ago. That would've eased the US' mind about approving the missiles because the CISMOA is essentially what guarantees and protects and regulates the use of sensitive American avionics and communications systems. Refusing to sign that treaty was very strange to many of us. We couldn't understand why since it would only help and not hurt in any way since they eventually did sign it!?) so that aspect was high on the list to go get along with the modernization.
> 
> The other reason was a new policy to not depend on only one or two sources of weapons (and their weaponry) and to expand that. So the first thing was a whammy when the 2 Mistrals became available and Egypt had been looking at Rafales since 2009 and suddenly, that mega deal comes to fruition including the FREMM frigate and the 4 Gowinds. Then the 4 Romeo submarines needed a major upgrade and who else to go to but the Germans for 4 Type 209s. Then the Rafale was so liked by the EAF (we can also see how much it's been liked by India as well) that we had an option for 12 more over the 24 we bought and went to execute that option and ran into snags with the French on financing. So that came to an end. In the meantime, we had already agreed with the Russians that all our MiG-21s and F-7 Airguards needed to be replaced and so we went to buy 50 MiG-35s. So that's where those came from and of course, the whole time we had in mind for some air superiority aircraft and so the Su-35 deal was signed. With those 2 aircraft gave the EAF some serious BVR capabilities to add to the MICA IR & ER in the R-77 & R-73. This was also something that was discussed back in 2011, so it's not a surprise.
> 
> With the snag on the Rafale came a snag with the additional navy equipment namely the additional FREMM frigate we wanted as well as another 4 Gowind corvettes on top of the original 4 we received. As a result, we talked to Italy for their FREMMs which are essentially a close variant of the French FREMM to keep things close as well as expanding the naval element by buying 6 Meko frigates from Germany and with the pair of Italian Bergamini Class FREMMs, a deal for 24 Typhoons came up and I personally think that because of their compatibility with the Rafales that they were agreed on to augment that variant of fighters in the EAF as well as add to the MICA BVR missiles and the order of Meteor missile to get even more meteors.
> 
> As far as maintenance, the EAF hasn't had any difficulty maintaining US, French, Russian and Chinese aircraft in the past and so it shouldn't be an issue at all now with even newer aircraft that have easier maintenance routines to them. And the Rafale were easily and quickly absorbed by the EAF and their manitenance crews and with our previous Russian experience, the MiG-35s have also been easily absorbed and so will the Su-35s when they come InshaAllah. The Typhoon should also be a relatively seamless transition into the EAF (if that deal goes through) considering the similarity to the Rafale and my guess is those two will function as a single unit in missions and in technical aspects. So that's the jist of the whole different arms purchases.
> 
> EDIT: The 46 new helicopters (the Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles) was brought out of the need to expand the 46 Apache attack helos that the Armed Forces had but also because the Long Bow radar was denied to Egypt (also most likely because of the CISMOA treaty not being signed) and the Ka-52s also were a lead into the eventual Ka-52K Katrans which would be the naval helo to equip the Mistrals. That was born out of that entire deal since that was what the Russians were going to do with those 2 Mistrals and Egypt is just following that line of thinking because it works well to have that attack capability off the LHDs. But that could also change as things develop.
> 
> New photos of transit maritime training between the Egyptian frigate El Suez and the Spanish frigate Santa Maria in the Egyptian Southern Fleet in the Red Sea a few days ago.



So TLDR is:

1. Americans refused to upgrade the Egyptian F-16's with the latest technology and weapons(probably to keep Israel's technological superiority?) and only allowed for limited mid-life upgrade packets.

2. The Egyptian shot themselves in the foot by not signing the CISMOA, therefor being mistrusted by the Americans about their intentions. Ironically they did signed it years later but the damage was done.

3. The Egyptians wanted to diversify their sources when it comes to weapon systems and armaments. This solved the above mentioned problems by providing neccesary systems thats was refused otherwise by the Americans(Like proper BVR capabilities in the form of Su-35).

4. You wont have problems with maintenance because... you never had problems with maintenance before? And the newer aircrafts have better maintenance routines.

5. The similarities in the weapons systems allow for easy maintenance as they are build by the same standard and same philosophy in mind.

I gotta say some of these arguments makes perfect sense, especially the first half. But its around the latter ones around maintenance where you lose me a bit. As far i am aware of there is no local domestic defence industry involved in the production of spare parts(afaik). Which means the supply lines and spare parts are entirely dependent on foreign sources to maintain these acquired goodies. The thing is that newer weapons tend to have a much higher maintenance cost because of their complexity and advanced features. Its true that keeping your armed force maintained and supplied during peacetime is normal but whose to say it will be during war time.

So you solve the problems that are plaguing your armed forces, but in turn you are met with new ones as a result of getting those problems solved. I think that was more the question i wanted to be answered, not so much as to _*why*_ you bought these weapons, but more about _*how*_ Egypt plans to solve the new problems. Localy production? Developing your own defence industry? Political concession(as a lot of people tend to believe)?


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian Navy Romeo Class Submarine firing an Exocet missile on a training exercise. These old subs still have a lot of use left in them if their engines and props can stay quiet enough with upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mithridates

Gomig-21 said:


> Egyptian Navy Romeo Class Submarine firing a sea to air missile on a training exercise. These old subs still have a lot of use left in them if their engines and props can stay quiet enough with upgrades.


do you know what missile??


----------



## Gomig-21

Mithridates said:


> do you know what missile??



My bad, I just copied and pasted what was written from the source but it was incorrect and I forgot to correct it - it's actually an Exocet anti ship missile. The SeaKing helo was to monitor the launch and record the target hit etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

AGM-65E Maverick on an EAF F-16 armed with 4 AIM-9Ms as well at Sidi Barani Air base.
Note the smaller "Tahya Misr" writing in Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
@The SC
You guys heard of this? I saw this on an Arab defense forum and was quite intrigued. It isn't an M113 or a BMP although the tracks are quite similar. I wonder if this is a new built vehicle or a M113 survival upgrade.






















https://defense-arab.com/vb/attachments/235876/
As you can see, the tracked wheels are quite similar to a M113s.






The top of the vehicle nor the shape seem very similar


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> @The SC
> You guys heard of this? I saw this on an Arab defense forum and was quite intrigued. It isn't an M113 or a BMP although the tracks are quite similar. I wonder if this is a new built vehicle or a M113 survival upgrade.



Yep, it's called the Sinai-200 APC, based on the BMP-1 chassis with a protective cage around it. Experimental as far as we know, similar to this BMP-1 amphibious kit modification. They did something similar to that amphibious kit with the M-113 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, it's called the Sinai-200 APC, based on the BMP-1 chassis with a protective cage around it. Experimental as far as we know, similar to this BMP-1 amphibious kit modification. They did something similar to that amphibious kit with the M-113 as well.


So not new production as claimed? Just modification?


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> So not new production as claimed? Just modification?



No, that one with the cage was actually all new production, just based on the BMP. The other one with the amphibious kit as well as the 113 were modifications. Sorry I confused things. But yeah, that first one was all new from scratch, that's why it looks a little different because of a few changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

First pics of Egyptian Air Force Su-35S under construction. This was reportedly from a Russian TV or video footage that also claimed that there were specific modifications requested by the EAF similar to ones made for the MiG-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Old pictures that I didn't see posted, if you want to see them you must reply to me because this forum doesn't work for these pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> First pics of Egyptian Air Force Su-35S under construction. This was reportedly from a Russian TV or video footage that also claimed that there were specific modifications requested by the EAF similar to ones made for the MiG-35s.



It's used for air superiority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC and @Amun , either of you fellas know anything about this defensive fragmentation & chaff producing missile system developed by AOI in Egypt? Supposedly it works similarly to APS on tanks but not exactly sure of how it works or what it's called? This was produced way back in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian Navy corvette El Suez seen in Toulon, France in the last couple of days.


I have seen news before that Egypt was working on its own APS..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Old pictures that I didn't see posted, if you want to see them you must reply to me because this forum doesn't work for these pictures.



The middle picture looks slightly suspicious LOL! If you look closely you'll know what I mean. The first and third look ok, but could be the Su-35s for the VVS. I'm currently looking for the video that these supposedly came out of. If you find it, post it please.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277473003501125640


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> The middle picture looks slightly suspicious LOL! If you look closely you'll know what I mean. The first and third look ok, but could be the Su-35s for the VVS. I'm currently looking for the video that these supposedly came out of. If you find it, post it please.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277473003501125640



Russian air force hasn't ordered any more Su-35. So it's definitely not for Russian air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Austin Powers said:


> Russian air force hasn't ordered any more Su-35. So it's definitely not for Russian air force.



I was referring to the original order. Look at the aircraft in the middle picture...it has a red star on the vertical stabilizer and that engine is quite used up. That might've been the test bed for the original order for the VVS, certainly not a new AC for the EAF. The first and third pics look like they very well could be. We'll know for sure very soon, just like it happened with the MiG-35s. Same exact thing happened with that aircraft when pics came out like this of production models and one of the old Egyptian posters on here jumped all ugly on me and said those weren't Egyptian ones and sure enough, they were and then shortly thereafter, we were inundated with pics of the ones with the desert camo and then the blue ones came out etc. Same thing will happen here although it looks like some of these are already finished and ready from that one satellite pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Brother @Gomig-21 do you mind looking at this video? At the timestamp 1:37 you see a radar spinning. Is that indigenous or something? It looks like the ESR-32A radar scaled down for less range but I'm not 100% sure.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277710864297144322
I also found a video showing it is indeed the same factory as where the ESR-32A is being built. Check the lights, and the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Brother @Gomig-21 do you mind looking at this video? At the timestamp 1:37 you see a radar spinning. Is that indigenous or something? It looks like the ESR-32A radar scaled down for less range but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277710864297144322
> I also found a video showing it is indeed the same factory as where the ESR-32A is being built. Check the lights, and the background.



Yep, that's what it looks like. i beleive it was on display at last year's EDEX.
*
New Egyptian Surveillance Radar on Display*







A new radar system being displayed at the show is the Egyptian Surveillance Radar ESR-32A. The radar is on display at the large Egypt pavilion.

The 2D L band radar is a fully solid-state radar system that incorporates the latest technologies into an airport surveillance radar system. “The ESR-32A offers the best value and high performance at a competitive price and its ease of maintenance will deliver significant operating cost savings,” a company official says.

The ESR-32A has been designed to operate in networked or stand-alone mode to support joint or independent operations of the Egyptian air force. The matched filter hardware facility can be dynamically reconfigured to instantaneously adapt to a variety of coded transmitted waveforms. The array antenna type has a claimed antenna efficiency of greater than 40 percent and the radar has an average transmitted power of 800 watt. The ESR-32A has been developed by the Department of Technical Research and Development, belonging to the Ministry of Defence.

https://gbp.com.sg/stories/new-egyptian-surveillance-radar-on-display/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

A gaggle of EAF F-16s all carrying 4 AIM-9s and 2 AIM-7M Sparrows each.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nomi007

Gomig-21 said:


> A gaggle of EAF F-16s all carrying 4 AIM-9s and 2 AIM-7M Sparrows each.


Poor Falcons. without BVRs F-16s are useless.
PAF also face similar issues in Kargil war


----------



## Mithridates

Egypt possibly can add an IR sensor to it's sparrows and make them active homing missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

nomi007 said:


> Poor Falcons. without BVRs F-16s are useless.
> PAF also face similar issues in Kargil war


AIM-7M are BVRs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Philip the Arab said:


> AIM-7M are BVRs.


ask US for AIM-120 for integration they will not
7M is old technology almost nothing important


----------



## Philip the Arab

nomi007 said:


> ask US for AIM-120 for integration they will not
> 7M is old technology almost nothing important


Saudis, UAE, and Jordanians all have AMRAAMs.


----------



## Gomig-21

nomi007 said:


> Poor Falcons. without BVRs F-16s are useless.
> PAF also face similar issues in Kargil war



lol, don't believe all the crap you hear from all the anti-Egyptian threads that get posted. To say the EAF F-16s are "useless" is honestly (and I mean no offence when I say this) silly and uninformed. I think you guys are too high on that one, isolated incident of the shooting down the Indian MiG-21 Bison that all you think of is the AIM-120 is the end all be all and don't factor anything else. So just because of that, an airframe becomes useless? Not only is that silly, it's ridiculous. 

A USAF F-15 pilot once told me (regarding this exact scenario) is "why do you suppose that almost every single fighter headed out for a mission will be carrying some type of AIM-9 short range missile as the USAF and US Navy does, even if it's carrying a pair of AIM-120s?" Look at every configuration you see, even Russian fighters will almost always, inevitably, carry R-73 short range missile with their R-77 because the chances of ending up withing visual range for an ensuing battle is much greater than fighting a successful one at BVR. Think about that for a minute.

I read this quote from an Indian military analyst regarding the Bison & F-16 incident.

_The fact is, the side with the more capable sensor and networking architecture and most potent electronic warfare capabilities, as well as a creative tactics playbook and experience to leverage it, can have a far greater advantage regardless of 'airframe versus airframe' performance differentials.

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...21-bison-versus-pakistani-f-16-viper-bullshit
_
Here another interesting part of an article on BVR confrontations.
_
It's not easy to win in BVR air combat

Systematic combat limits BVR air combat in many ways. Modern air combat is no longer the confrontation between aircraft, *but the competition in the systematic strength of both sides.*

If their systematic combat capability differs too much and battlefield information is "transparent in one way only", the side with information disadvantage will have much more probability of encountering BVR attack because of the powerful interference and online attack, the largely shortened detection distance of aircraft-borne radar, the shrinking attack scope, and the serious interference in identification of friend or foe (IFF), electronic confrontation and commanding communication.

If the two sides are neck and neck in systematic combat capability and battlefield information is "transparent in both ways", the fight over information supremacy will be extremely fierce.

The commanding information system on each side is likely to fail due to electronic interference or online attack from the other side, and air combat may turn into air-air confrontation. If BVR attack cannot achieve the expected result at that time, it will naturally turn into close-range air combat. Medium-range missile isn't always a crack shot, and BVR attack doesn't always hit the target.

First of all, the hitting accuracy of medium-range missile is only 73 percent limited by missile technologies, even lower in realistic conditions due to multiple external factors.

Second, human operation affects the hitting accuracy too. Some pilots are well-trained but some are not, not all of their real-combat operations are accurate, and misoperation may make the medium-range missile miss the target.

Third, modern warplanes are better at dodging BVR attacks, which further lowers the hitting accuracy of medium-range missile. Airplane has better maneuverability and consequently is more able to dodge the attack by medium-range missile, and modern warplanes are all equipped with advanced omnidirectional radar warning system and electro-optical jamming device, which help them detect the incoming medium-range missile in advance, so they can interfere in the attack with electro-optical jamming or avoid it, thus effectively undermining the hitting accuracy.
https://www.defense-aerospace.com/a...5/180024/china-joins-the-dogfight-debate.html_

With the EAF, it's always been about tactics since the 1973 war where the EAF started having a lot of success against the IDF-AF towards the end of the war. Now they've changed their doctrine as technology has improved and use AWACs and EW extensively with the aircraft it has, namely the 8 E-2C Hawkeyes & Rafales. The F-16s are always operating with the Hawkeyes and now with the introduction of the Rafales and the MiG-35s, the tactics have improved greatly with GC support and the Protivnik-GE 3D surveillance radars -- which are actually designed for picking up stealth aircraft with their impressive range. Egypt has installed a few of these in strategic areas that pick up large swaths of territory. These feed incredibly important information to all systems, airborne as well as grounded and the rather complex Egyptian air defense network plays a huge role in the fighting doctrine. Keep that in mind especially with the S-300VM. It's not all about BVR engagement between a single aircraft and another, but a combined, sensory and informational warfare apparatus that works well with all the systems involved. The EAF has a lot of tools at its disposal to help it work around this shortcoming of the AIM-120 which means it's not the end all be all and certainly doesn't make our F-16 fleet useless by any means. 

_The 59N6E Protivnik-GE is a 3D mobile surveillance radar developed by Almaz Antey Concern to detect a wide array of airborne targets at a distance between 10 kilometers and 400 kilometers flying at altitudes of up to 200 kilometers. The radar system features a digital phased array antenna and digital signal processing system with the ability to perform target identification while providing the critical information to air defense systems as well as automated command and control (C2). The Protivnik-GE radar can detect targets flying at speeds between 60 and 8,000 kilometers per hour while tracking up to 150 airborne targets simultaneously. This radar system has been deployed within the Russian Armed Forces and was supplied to Egypt in 2017._
_http://www.deagel.com/Sensor-Systems/Protivnik-GE_a003677001.aspx_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philip the Arab

On the other side, there was the tracked armored infantry fighting vehicle "Sinai 200", which came to light from the 200 war factory (the production and repair of armored vehicles) according to the directions of the President of the Republic to design and produce a tracked armored vehicle smaller than the famous Russian amphibious combat infantry vehicle "BMP". . In fact, it is very similar to it, in particular, it resembles the amphibious armored vehicle BMD-4 working for the Russian Air Force VDV and is capable of heavy parachute drop from transport aircraft.

The armor weighs 13.8 tons and the engine thrust is 400 tons (29 hp / ton) and its top speed is 65 km / h, and the number of its crew is 8 divided into a driver + Hikdar + 6 combatants.

The armored protection level against mines reaches the STANAG 4569 Level 4B that is able to withstand a mine explosion below the track or under the armored belly, as well as carrying fragments of 155mm artillery shells that exploded 30 meters from the armored vehicle, and bears armor piercing rounds up to 7.62 * 54 mm, and was taken into account, of course. That there be a balance between armor and the weight of the armored vehicle in favor of the speed and maneuvering factors.

There are two advantages to armored combat and survival equipment:

1- Providing it with a heavy 12.7 mm RCWS Remote-Controlled Weapon Station, to avoid the need for a dedicated individual to operate it and to ensure the greatest safety for the individuals inside.

2- Equipped with a Cage / Slat Armor similar to the Q-Net Armor network shield, which is designed to face the dangers of anti-RPG projectiles, and this shield is characterized by its cost of 50% - 60% less than the cage armor as well as its lighter weight which does not represent an additional burden on the engine and consequently It saves fuel consumption, not to mention the ease of disassembling and installing it on various types of armored vehicles as needed, and it is also possible to add an upper layer of it to protect the armored vehicle from above.

The armored vehicle is still in the testing and testing phase and will undergo many other modifications and developments. It still has time to enter the official service of the armed forces, and it is expected that it will appear at the EDEX-2020 exhibition, possibly in its final version, to learn more about its details and capabilities.

However, in any case, armored vehicles with this design and the available capabilities can work with Egyptian parachute units as well as amphibious landing forces from the two Mistral carriers, and could be the start of a new generation of Amphibious Infantry Fighting Vehicle that will evolve over time to contain Advanced combat, protection and survival technologies, such as 20 or 25 mm artillery and passive and active Protection Passive Protection System anti-armor interceptors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Type59

Su 35 and mig 35 for Egypt will they carry AESA radars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

This could be a very important company for Egyptian armored vehicle development, allowing Egyptian made optics to be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> On the other side, there was the tracked armored infantry fighting vehicle "Sinai 200", which came to light from the 200 war factory (the production and repair of armored vehicles) according to the directions of the President of the Republic to design and produce a tracked armored vehicle smaller than the famous Russian amphibious combat infantry vehicle "BMP". . In fact, it is very similar to it, in particular, it resembles the amphibious armored vehicle BMD-4 working for the Russian Air Force VDV and is capable of heavy parachute drop from transport aircraft.
> 
> The armor weighs 13.8 tons and the engine thrust is 400 tons (29 hp / ton) and its top speed is 65 km / h, and the number of its crew is 8 divided into a driver + Hikdar + 6 combatants.
> 
> The armored protection level against mines reaches the STANAG 4569 Level 4B that is able to withstand a mine explosion below the track or under the armored belly, as well as carrying fragments of 155mm artillery shells that exploded 30 meters from the armored vehicle, and bears armor piercing rounds up to 7.62 * 54 mm, and was taken into account, of course. That there be a balance between armor and the weight of the armored vehicle in favor of the speed and maneuvering factors.
> 
> There are two advantages to armored combat and survival equipment:
> 
> 1- Providing it with a heavy 12.7 mm RCWS Remote-Controlled Weapon Station, to avoid the need for a dedicated individual to operate it and to ensure the greatest safety for the individuals inside.
> 
> 2- Equipped with a Cage / Slat Armor similar to the Q-Net Armor network shield, which is designed to face the dangers of anti-RPG projectiles, and this shield is characterized by its cost of 50% - 60% less than the cage armor as well as its lighter weight which does not represent an additional burden on the engine and consequently It saves fuel consumption, not to mention the ease of disassembling and installing it on various types of armored vehicles as needed, and it is also possible to add an upper layer of it to protect the armored vehicle from above.
> 
> The armored vehicle is still in the testing and testing phase and will undergo many other modifications and developments. It still has time to enter the official service of the armed forces, and it is expected that it will appear at the EDEX-2020 exhibition, possibly in its final version, to learn more about its details and capabilities.
> 
> However, in any case, armored vehicles with this design and the available capabilities can work with Egyptian parachute units as well as amphibious landing forces from the two Mistral carriers, and could be the start of a new generation of Amphibious Infantry Fighting Vehicle that will evolve over time to contain Advanced combat, protection and survival technologies, such as 20 or 25 mm artillery and passive and active Protection Passive Protection System anti-armor interceptors.



It's really a great Egyptian invention if you think about it. And it looks pretty darn cool and modern and certainly aerodynamic if it can cruise at 65km. That's fast for 14 tons but an engine that can push 400 tons? Lmao, that's a bigass engine lol. You can see the BMP influence but you can certainly see a lot of originality and the cage-slat armor with the Q-Net is a great idea, despite how goofy-looking it is but that's what is cool IMO about Egyptian inventions. They look for function much more than form which is of course, the way it ought to be.

There's more stuff coming out of AOI that we will see at EDEX 2020 in December. Hopefully that show will expand one day to include an airshow display as well as static display of fighters for sale around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



lol, funny every time you google Egyptian Air Force or EAF F-16, that DCS rendition comes up on images every single time. 

What we need to look at once the Su-35 photos start appearing is the weapons they'll be displayed with. Something tells me, though, that because of the conflict this purchase has created between the US and Egypt and possible sanctions (although I don't think the US will do anything that drastic at this point because of the timing on this contract having been agreed to prior to the issuance of CAATSA) and even if the US imposes sanctions, I think Egypt will need to toughen it up and fight through them to send the message that the American weapons restrictions imposed on Egypt since the peace treaty needs to come to an end and perhaps, at some point, reduce weapons importing from Russia with heavy conditions in Egypt's favor.

I bet you that when the US offered the F-15 or the new improved F-16 as an alternative to the Su-35 and had included not just the AIM-120C-5/7 but the AIM-9X as well as some of the other GBUs AND offered to upgrade all the EAFs F-16s to CISMOA-related COMs technology (which has been another issue with the Americans) it might have accepted or offered an alternative since it still would've been too late. The COMS, which they have offered to Saudiya and other Arab countries but not Egypt and that has really ticked off the Egyptian military and who can blame them?...is one of the problems almost as big as the AIM-120. All of this because Egypt is considered the greatest and most immediate threat to Israel than any other country (except maybe Iran) and always has been. This has prompted the large shift in weapons acquisitions from the Rafales to all the Russian stuff. I think that the QME that the US sacrifices so much for Israel with Egypt will and has started to push Egypt far away from the US despite the signing of the CISMOA. This is because the US hasn't alleviated any of the restrictions despite the singing of the treaty. 

In all honesty, I think we are going to see a VERY aggressive Egyptian military towards the US in near future operations and dealing with one another because of the US treating Egypt essentially like a bad entity, when all it's done is follow the peace treaty to the T. To constantly claim the QME as the reason for not providing the EAF with the proper COMs as well as weaponry while at the same time, everyone around us has these technologies is really insulting. The CISMOA gives the US a lot of advantages that hopefully when the time comes, the Egyptian military can say no to them and site those grievances as the reason and then work a quid-pro-quo as a solution.

There were some issues in Yemen because of those COMS-related technologies that Saudiya and the UAE were employing and the EAF couldn't participate in those particular coms because the Saudis and UAE were using them and the EAF uses a different one that wasn't compatible. So there needs to be some kind of stand made by the Egyptian military that pushes the US to start treating it better by providing these critical upgrades to improve the potential of the EAF to its fullest and not just 3/4 of the way. It has started happening when they refused the F-15s and new F-16s for the Su-35 and even publicly stated that the Russian aircraft were better because of these reasons.

The other reason that we need to keep an eye on the munitions that will come with the Su-35 is that we know what the MiG-35s came with and that is the R-73, R-77-1 (the 110km range missile which is probably why they didn't order the R-27ER or ET because the avionics suite in the EAF's MiG-35 is the latest -- along with the Zhuk-ME radar -- is capable of firing the longer range R-77-1 which is good news) as well as the Kh-31 & 38 and the 220 pod. Those are what we know for sure and have seen but it's possible there are other munitions that they have that we just don't know about, especially A2G ones.

So we'll need to see a much bigger package of weapons with the Su-35s that will include the R-73, R-77-1, R-27ER & ET (possibly more A2A missiles to make it as lethal of an air superiority fighter) and a slew of air to ground and air to ship weapons to make use of that beast of a fighter and start moving away from US platforms. I don't think the US will change its mind vis a vis the weapons it will supply Egypt unless something major happens.

I also think that they should seriously consider the Euro-Fighter Typhoon with the IRIS-T missiles and most certainly the meteor in large enough numbers to equip the Rafales with them as well. Unless they can pursue those through France and leave it at that as the original contract includes them from what we know. But once the meteor is approved for export, it should be without a doubt that Egypt is to be one of the first to receive them, regardless of the Typhoon or not. But I do think that it would greatly help with Italy's willingness to supply all that equipment to Egypt that they would push the Meteor through as well as the advantage of having 48 delta/canard aircraft instead of just 24 Rafales. 

So keep your eyes out, fellas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> It's really a great Egyptian invention if you think about it. And it looks pretty darn cool and modern and certainly aerodynamic if it can cruise at 65km. That's fast for 14 tons but an engine that can push 400 tons? Lmao, that's a bigass engine lol. You can see the BMP influence but you can certainly see a lot of originality and the cage-slat armor with the Q-Net is a great idea, despite how goofy-looking it is but that's what is cool IMO about Egyptian inventions. They look for function much more than form which is of course, the way it ought to be.
> 
> There's more stuff coming out of AOI that we will see at EDEX 2020 in December. Hopefully that show will expand one day to include an airshow display as well as static display of fighters for sale around the world.


I think its for the Mistrals amphibious landings(Humvees were getting stuck in the sand), and maybe for airdropping from the IL-76s from what I was told on other forums.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

@Gomig-21 
Not just the weapons, the EW systems will be very good, I believe EAF will get the self protection SAP 518 pods and escort jamming SAP 14 pods.




Window view for the adversary will be somewhat similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, funny every time you google Egyptian Air Force or EAF F-16, that DCS rendition comes up on images every single time.
> 
> What we need to look at once the Su-35 photos start appearing is the weapons they'll be displayed with. Something tells me, though, that because of the conflict this purchase has created between the US and Egypt and possible sanctions (although I don't think the US will do anything that drastic at this point because of the timing on this contract having been agreed to prior to the issuance of CAATSA) and even if the US imposes sanctions, I think Egypt will need to toughen it up and fight through them to send the message that the American weapons restrictions imposed on Egypt since the peace treaty needs to come to an end and perhaps, at some point, reduce weapons importing from Russia with heavy conditions in Egypt's favor.
> 
> I bet you that when the US offered the F-15 or the new improved F-16 as an alternative to the Su-35 and had included not just the AIM-120C-5/7 but the AIM-9X as well as some of the other GBUs AND offered to upgrade all the EAFs F-16s to CISMOA-related COMs technology (which has been another issue with the Americans) it might have accepted or offered an alternative since it still would've been too late. The COMS, which they have offered to Saudiya and other Arab countries but not Egypt and that has really ticked off the Egyptian military and who can blame them?...is one of the problems almost as big as the AIM-120. All of this because Egypt is considered the greatest and most immediate threat to Israel than any other country (except maybe Iran) and always has been. This has prompted the large shift in weapons acquisitions from the Rafales to all the Russian stuff. I think that the QME that the US sacrifices so much for Israel with Egypt will and has started to push Egypt far away from the US despite the signing of the CISMOA. This is because the US hasn't alleviated any of the restrictions despite the singing of the treaty.
> 
> In all honesty, I think we are going to see a VERY aggressive Egyptian military towards the US in near future operations and dealing with one another because of the US treating Egypt essentially like a bad entity, when all it's done is follow the peace treaty to the T. To constantly claim the QME as the reason for not providing the EAF with the proper COMs as well as weaponry while at the same time, everyone around us has these technologies is really insulting. The CISMOA gives the US a lot of advantages that hopefully when the time comes, the Egyptian military can say no to them and site those grievances as the reason and then work a quid-pro-quo as a solution.
> 
> There were some issues in Yemen because of those COMS-related technologies that Saudiya and the UAE were employing and the EAF couldn't participate in those particular coms because the Saudis and UAE were using them and the EAF uses a different one that wasn't compatible. So there needs to be some kind of stand made by the Egyptian military that pushes the US to start treating it better by providing these critical upgrades to improve the potential of the EAF to its fullest and not just 3/4 of the way. It has started happening when they refused the F-15s and new F-16s for the Su-35 and even publicly stated that the Russian aircraft were better because of these reasons.
> 
> The other reason that we need to keep an eye on the munitions that will come with the Su-35 is that we know what the MiG-35s came with and that is the R-73, R-77-1 (the 110km range missile which is probably why they didn't order the R-27ER or ET because the avionics suite in the EAF's MiG-35 is the latest -- along with the Zhuk-ME radar -- is capable of firing the longer range R-77-1 which is good news) as well as the Kh-31 & 38 and the 220 pod. Those are what we know for sure and have seen but it's possible there are other munitions that they have that we just don't know about, especially A2G ones.
> 
> So we'll need to see a much bigger package of weapons with the Su-35s that will include the R-73, R-77-1, R-27ER & ET (possibly more A2A missiles to make it as lethal of an air superiority fighter) and a slew of air to ground and air to ship weapons to make use of that beast of a fighter and start moving away from US platforms. I don't think the US will change its mind vis a vis the weapons it will supply Egypt unless something major happens.
> 
> I also think that they should seriously consider the Euro-Fighter Typhoon with the IRIS-T missiles and most certainly the meteor in large enough numbers to equip the Rafales with them as well. Unless they can pursue those through France and leave it at that as the original contract includes them from what we know. But once the meteor is approved for export, it should be without a doubt that Egypt is to be one of the first to receive them, regardless of the Typhoon or not. But I do think that it would greatly help with Italy's willingness to supply all that equipment to Egypt that they would push the Meteor through as well as the advantage of having 48 delta/canard aircraft instead of just 24 Rafales.
> 
> So keep your eyes out, fellas.


Simply Egypt has now in its air force:
*
Fighters:*
Rafale
Mig 29/35
Sukhoi -35
And most likely Typhoon
*
Helicopters:*
Apache
Kamov
Mi 24
(Gazelle)

All that Egypt will do is increase the number of these fighters in the coming period..
It means if Egypt increases each type of fighter plane by only 12 each, it will have about 150 fighters of 4th generation ++ of the latest best technologies..This is on top of the 200 F-16s and Mirage-2000..Thus, the pressure will be on on the US, not on Egypt..

As for the modernization of the F-16s fighters or their gradual removal from service over time, they will be compensated for by the above mentioned new fighters..And then the US will lose a very important card in its relationship with Egypt..Likewise, with the Abrams with the coming of T-90MS..

So, as the Apache is being updated to the latest standard which has been approved..the same will likely happen to the Abrams and the F-16s.. Because the US simply lost its control over arming the Egyptian armed forces with the latter's procurements of eastern and western alternatives for every American weapon.. So at the end the US will be forced to meet the Egyptian requirements..there is no much doubt about this..

Egypt is playing chess with the US ..not boxing.. and that is sound, well studied and well thought of; It is the conversion of pressure from an Egyptian desire for US weapons before, because there were no alternatives in the past, to a US need because there are many alternatives currently..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

@Philip the Arab bro,  you are unbelievable man!  The way you handled those Turks and the Bengali fella that came out of nowhere and that post about Turkish fetishes that is hard to figure out...dude, I almost fell out of my chair reading it!  OMG that was the BEST! I wanted to give you a like on every singe post, especially the one about the "swallowing" LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! You and @The SC I don't know how you do it, especially him. He's been doing it for many years, fighting these ignoramuses and I don't know how he still has the energy. You, though, the way you handle them is great! Keep up the good work, very enjoyable read. I would participate but I've been doing that crap for over 20 years and I'm a bit tired of it to tell you the truth. lol.

It is interestingly funny, though, how many of these individuals have no idea about the strength of the Egyptian military and are surprised when you tell them about certain capabilities and then they resort to fighting ability lol. Classic. But that fetish and swallowing posts had me dying! 



Lord Of Gondor said:


> @Gomig-21
> Not just the weapons, the EW systems will be very good, I believe EAF will get the self protection SAP 518 pods and escort jamming SAP 14 pods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window view for the adversary will be somewhat similar.



Yes, for sure! Good pick up by you, sir. We'll have to try and count how many have them attached and how many don't, then we'll know how many jamming and EW aircraft they'll have out of the bunch since those pods are permanently affixed and the aircraft dedicated with specific electronics suite for jamming and EW just like F/A-18 Growlers, so to speak. I don't think those are removable and re-installed etc., right? Trying to learn more about them ATM.



The SC said:


> Simply Egypt has now in its air force:
> *
> Fighters:*
> Rafale
> Mig 29/35
> Sukhoi -35
> And most likely Typhoon
> *
> Helicopters:*
> Apache
> Kamov
> Mi 24
> (Gazelle)
> 
> All that Egypt will do is increase the number of these fighters in the coming period..
> It means if Egypt increases each type of fighter plane by only 12 each, it will have about 150 fighters of 4th generation ++ of the latest best technologies..This is on top of the 200 F-16s and Mirage-2000..Thus, the pressure will be on on the US, not on Egypt..
> 
> As for the modernization of the F-16s fighters or their gradual removal from service over time, they will be compensated for by the above mentioned new fighters..And then the US will lose a very important card in its relationship with Egypt..Likewise, with the Abrams with the coming of T-90MS..
> 
> So, as the Apache is being updated to the latest standard which has been approved..the same will likely happen to the Abrams and the F-16s.. Because the US simply lost its control over arming the Egyptian armed forces with the latter's procurements of eastern and western alternatives for every American weapon.. So at the end the US will be forced to meet the Egyptian requirements..there is no much doubt about this..
> 
> Egypt is playing chess with the US ..not boxing.. and that is sound, well studied and well thought of; It is the conversion of pressure from an Egyptian desire for US weapons before, because there were no alternatives in the past, to a US need because there are many alternatives currently..



It's a good strategy and we're actually witnessing the shift happening as we speak. I think the days of American weapons being the dominant items in the Egyptian Military are slowly coming to an end as Sisi has obviously seen this being a military man for decades and has the know-how. Since he's been in power, the shift has been happening at an amazing and super bold pace while at the same time, keeping the relations nice and warm. I think it's been an outstanding plan. It's a shame that selfish bastard Mubarak never got off his *** and did something like that in 30 years. He was the reason the military went stagnant the way it did and what Sisi has done in 7 years is phenomenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> @Philip the Arab bro,  you are unbelievable man!  The way you handled those Turks and the Bengali fella that came out of nowhere and that post about Turkish fetishes that is hard to figure out...dude, I almost fell out of my chair reading it!  OMG that was the BEST! I wanted to give you a like on every singe post, especially the one about the "swallowing" LMFAO!!!!!!!!!! You and @The SC I don't know how you do it, especially him. He's been doing it for many years, fighting these ignoramuses and I don't know how he still has the energy. You, though, the way you handle them is great! Keep up the good work, very enjoyable read. I would participate but I've been doing that crap for over 20 years and I'm a bit tired of it to tell you the truth. lol.
> 
> It is interestingly funny, though, how many of these individuals have no idea about the strength of the Egyptian military and are surprised when you tell them about certain capabilities and then they resort to fighting ability lol. Classic. But that fetish and swallowing posts had me dying!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, for sure! Good pick up by you, sir. We'll have to try and count how many have them attached and how many don't, then we'll know how many jamming and EW aircraft they'll have out of the bunch since those pods are permanently affixed and the aircraft dedicated with specific electronics suite for jamming and EW just like F/A-18 Growlers, so to speak. I don't think those are removable and re-installed etc., right? Trying to learn more about them ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good strategy and we're actually witnessing the shift happening as we speak. I think the days of American weapons being the dominant items in the Egyptian Military are slowly coming to an end as Sisi has obviously seen this being a military man for decades and has the know-how. Since he's been in power, the shift has been happening at an amazing and super bold pace while at the same time, keeping the relations nice and warm. I think it's been an outstanding plan. It's a shame that selfish bastard Mubarak never got off his *** and did something like that in 30 years. He was the reason the military went stagnant the way it did and what Sisi has done in 7 years is phenomenal.


Mubarak was a secretive kind he also knew how to play chess _under the table_ ..
Let me explain..

The subject of Anchas reactor was about highly enriched uranium suitable for military use and Egypt justified the topic that it might have entered with radioisotope containers from abroad but the issue was not convincing because the containers are well examined before coming to the reactor because of the seal materials on them, and the Americans swallowed the matter, the problem of Egypt with The Americans know that they are not committed and that they have plans to develop American ammunition and equipment in a state of hostility with Israel or America itself, unlike the rest of the Arab countries who do not have the capabilities to develop their weapons and change their characteristics.
The naval Harpoon was another good example the US was afraid that Egypt was modifying it to be used on its fighters.. Even many technicians were making fake working hours to order more F-16 spare parts for storage and the Americans discovered the matter by chance..Also there was transfer of American technology to eastern countries that is why there were sanctions on the Abu Zaabal Al-Harbi factory, even weapons of mass destruction existed from the sixties and assisted Syria and Iraq in manufacturing them, until there was an American concern that Egypt cooperates with North Korea in developing missiles that carry chemical charges as a deterrent..so the banning of American weapons to Egypt,did not come just like that from a vacuum.. and these were not pressure cards. It was a game with the Americans like Mubarak was saying; Egypt has oriental tendencies and its dealings with the US are interests because it is a smart country.. the Americans can know the capabilities of every army that arm themselves with their weapons and so they will sell to them everything but when it comes to Egypt it is different..

So what is more important and strategic..a few AIM-120 or a missile deterrent against nuclear weapons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> So what is more important and strategic..a few AIM-120 or a missile deterrent against nuclear weapons..



I figured you would give me a little more credit than that, ma bro.  You realize I was talking about the entire military modernization which included finding alternatives for that particular issue, but more so the overall picture of all the improvements in all the branches as a comparison.



The SC said:


> Mubarak was a secretive kind he also knew how to play chess _under the table_ ..
> Let me explain..
> 
> The subject of Anchas reactor was about highly enriched uranium suitable for military use and Egypt justified the topic that it might have entered with radioisotope containers from abroad but the issue was not convincing because the containers are well examined before coming to the reactor because of the seal materials on them, and the Americans swallowed the matter, the problem of Egypt with The Americans know that they are not committed and that they have plans to develop American ammunition and equipment in a state of hostility with Israel or America itself, unlike the rest of the Arab countries who do not have the capabilities to develop their weapons and change their characteristics.
> The naval Harpoon was another good example the US was afraid that Egypt was modifying it to be used on its fighters.. Even many technicians were making fake working hours to order more F-16 spare parts for storage and the Americans discovered the matter by chance..Also there was transfer of American technology to eastern countries that is why there were sanctions on the Abu Zaabal Al-Harbi factory, even weapons of mass destruction existed from the sixties and assisted Syria and Iraq in manufacturing them, until there was an American concern that Egypt cooperates with North Korea in developing missiles that carry chemical charges as a deterrent..so the banning of American weapons to Egypt,did not come just like that from a vacuum.. and these were not pressure cards. It was a game with the Americans like Mubarak was saying; Egypt has oriental tendencies and its dealings with the US are interests because it is a smart country.. the Americans can know the capabilities of every army that arm themselves with their weapons and so they will sell to them everything but when it comes to Egypt it is different..



I think regardless of the veracity of any of these stories, a deterrent as such needs to be known that it exists and not just rumorvilles if it was to work effectively as a true deterrent. The problem is that Egypt is not only a longtime signatory of the NPT, but it has opposed Israel vehemently for many years for having that capability and so combining those two items and then going out and secretly developing or acquiring nukes as a deterrent is about as irresponsible as can be. I personally doubt there is any truth to those things because of those two factors and the only one that I tend to believe is the Russians bringing some of their stocks towards the end of the 1973 war by ship to Alexandria in support of Egypt as per CIA reports. The other stuff, I'll go as far as attempting development of ballistic missiles with the help of NK and that, in itself was another violation that didn't help Egypt's cause in a sense that who knows if it was worth it as we haven't seen anything to resemble a viable threat of that magnitude. Chemical and biological weapons have been known to exist for a very long time so that I will buy. And like I said, you can be as secretive as you want but the only way those things work as deterrents in any capacity is that if everyone knows you have them. Secrecy works to a certain extent for certain types of weapons but not at that level IMHO.

Mubarak also was an ever bigger military man than Sisi ever was. Unlike Sisi, though, he let that clout slip away from him through his disastrous 30 years of crap rule and he never accomplished 1/10 what Sisi has in just under 7 years. And this is not only true as far as the military, but as you very well know, on every single other economic aspect he has worked magic all things considered.



The SC said:


> *Su-35S L-Band Wing Radar*
> Role: Radar, FCR, Air-to-Air & Air-to-Surface, Medium-Range
> Max Range: 222.2 km



Hey SC, where is the source for this wing-mounted AESA radar on the Su-35S? I'd love to see it because I got some Russian buddies that are questioning the 222 km range and say it's probably closer to 120 max, which honestly I tend to believe them on that. If you have any source, throw it at me, bro. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I figured you would give me a little more credit than that, ma bro.  You realize I was talking about the entire military modernization which included finding alternatives for that particular issue, but more so the overall picture of all the improvements in all the branches as a comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> I think regardless of the veracity of any of these stories, a deterrent as such needs to be known that it exists and not just rumorvilles if it was to work effectively as a true deterrent. The problem is that Egypt is not only a longtime signatory of the NPT, but it has opposed Israel vehemently for many years for having that capability and so combining those two items and then going out and secretly developing or acquiring nukes as a deterrent is about as irresponsible as can be. I personally doubt there is any truth to those things because of those two factors and the only one that I tend to believe is the Russians bringing some of their stocks towards the end of the 1973 war by ship to Alexandria in support of Egypt as per CIA reports. The other stuff, I'll go as far as attempting development of ballistic missiles with the help of NK and that, in itself was another violation that didn't help Egypt's cause in a sense that who knows if it was worth it as we haven't seen anything to resemble a viable threat of that magnitude. Chemical and biological weapons have been known to exist for a very long time so that I will buy. And like I said, you can be as secretive as you want but the only way those things work as deterrents in any capacity is that if everyone knows you have them. Secrecy works to a certain extent for certain types of weapons but not at that level IMHO.
> 
> Mubarak also was an ever bigger military man than Sisi ever was. Unlike Sisi, though, he let that clout slip away from him through his disastrous 30 years of crap rule and he never accomplished 1/10 what Sisi has in just under 7 years. And this is not only true as far as the military, but as you very well know, on every single other economic aspect he has worked magic all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SC, where is the source for this wing-mounted AESA radar on the Su-35S? I'd love to see it because I got some Russian buddies that are questioning the 222 km range and say it's probably closer to 120 max, which honestly I tend to believe them on that. If you have any source, throw it at me, bro. Thanks.


Brother you got all the credit for what you said..I just wanted to talk about some positive facts in the midst of that disastrous negligence by Mubarak..

*Assessing the Tikhomirov NIIP L-Band Active Electronically Steered Array*
https://www.ausairpower.net/APA-2009-06.html

==========================================

The Su-35S has 3 powerful and advanced radars.
An ESA (hybrid between PESA and AESA) X-band radar called N035 Irbis-E, is currently the most powerful radar in the world , with a range of 400km for an aircraft with RCS 3m ^ 2 located on the nose of the fighter, this radar can detect a cruise missile and tactical UAVs of low radar signature (RCS of 0.01m ^ 2) at 90 km.
The Su-35S also has two AESA L-band radars in the wing extensions, the N035L, these AESA radars have as their main function, detect Stealth aircraft (LO and VLO), in addition to acting as EW (jamming) for the enemy communications and as long-range IFF and many other functions, all this at great distances, in addition to being able to geolocate them..

https://fighterjetsworld.com/air/sukhoi-su-35-flanker-e/2410/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Air Force special mission aircraft, including intelligence and spy aircraft, electronic warfare, early warning and airborne AWACS control

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Brother you got all the credit for what you said..I just wanted to talk about some positive facts in the midst of that disastrous negligence by Mubarak..
> 
> *Assessing the Tikhomirov NIIP L-Band Active Electronically Steered Array*
> https://www.ausairpower.net/APA-2009-06.html
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> The Su-35S has 3 powerful and advanced radars.
> An ESA (hybrid between PESA and AESA) X-band radar called N035 Irbis-E, is currently the most powerful radar in the world , with a range of 400km for an aircraft with RCS 3m ^ 2 located on the nose of the fighter, this radar can detect a cruise missile and tactical UAVs of low radar signature (RCS of 0.01m ^ 2) at 90 km.
> The Su-35S also has two AESA L-band radars in the wing extensions, the N035L, these AESA radars have as their main function, detect Stealth aircraft (LO and VLO), in addition to acting as EW (jamming) for the enemy communications and as long-range IFF and many other functions, all this at great distances, in addition to being able to geolocate them..
> 
> https://fighterjetsworld.com/air/sukhoi-su-35-flanker-e/2410/



Outstanding, ma bro. Check it out, the first of 24 Leonardo AW-149 (as well as 8 W189s) for the EAF in the now famous EAF desert camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Outstanding, ma bro. Check it out, the first of 24 Leonardo AW-149 (as well as 8 W189s) for the EAF in the now famous EAF desert camo.


That desert camo fits them so well!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egyptian Air Force special mission aircraft, including intelligence and spy aircraft, electronic warfare, early warning and airborne AWACS control



That's a brand new video came out 2 days ago lol. And funny thing is through all the years of keeping up with as much information as we can gather on our own because of the tremendous secrecy of the Egyptian Armed Forces that we know all of the stuff he talked about in that video from the two C-130 Compass Calls all the way to the Mi-17 EW helos and the latter was really from pics that we picked up from quick video snapshots etc. lol. And now they finally spill all the beans about all the aircraft used in EW as well as AWACs in the 8 E-2C Hawkeyes. Even sighting the newest one was acquired in 2010, which means it's relatively new and must have quite the library in its computers. It really makes you wonder how much information the US has packed in that library before delivery or if they're completely empty and just leave them up to the recipients to do their own SIGINT work and fill up their own libraries. And speaking of SIGINT, they're also performing that using the Beechcrafts which there are a few specialized in EW out of the 10 in inventory. Those were the ones responsible for jamming the living daylight out of north east Sinai during Operation Sinai that ended up shutting down the cellphones in southern Israel. That, along with their mobile jammers wreaked havoc during that operation but it was the Beechcrafts that not only were responsible for the majority of the EW they unleashed, but they used them prior to going in for a couple of weeks to gather a lot of intel. It's nice to see the video come out and essentially provide affirmation to what we already somewhat figured out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

This is a little older, but Egypt and Belarus signed an agreement for Egypt to produce their drones in country.


Drone like Bayraktar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

So, lol, relatively good news if it turns into something - According to La Tribune French Newspaper, France is back in the picture offering Egypt more Rafales and possibly nenewing the contract on the Gowind corvettes as well as armament equipment for the Mistrals from MBDA.

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...j_4nPVLn6dqa-f6m--rjOqftKqDorDatx1_wwmBA7M6ZM















I think the Italian mega deal has shifted France's opinion. I suppose the only thing that would change out of the Italian deal would be dropping the Eurofighter which would be a bit of a shame. But for more Rafales, I think that works. I just hope the Egyptian negotiators push MBDA very hard on the Meteor. If they resist, I would drop it in a heartbeat if it's guaranteed in the Italian deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Philip the Arab said:


> This is a little older, but Egypt and Belarus signed an agreement for Egypt to produce their drones in country.
> 
> 
> Drone like Bayraktar



Imitation is the highest form of flattery. 

Looks a lot like the TB-1 actually, an earlier version of the Bayraktar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Assessing the Tikhomirov NIIP L-Band Active Electronically Steered Array*
> https://www.ausairpower.net/APA-2009-06.html
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> The Su-35S has 3 powerful and advanced radars.
> An ESA (hybrid between PESA and AESA) X-band radar called N035 Irbis-E, is currently the most powerful radar in the world , with a range of 400km for an aircraft with RCS 3m ^ 2 located on the nose of the fighter, this radar can detect a cruise missile and tactical UAVs of low radar signature (RCS of 0.01m ^ 2) at 90 km.
> The Su-35S also has two AESA L-band radars in the wing extensions, the N035L, these AESA radars have as their main function, detect Stealth aircraft (LO and VLO), in addition to acting as EW (jamming) for the enemy communications and as long-range IFF and many other functions, all this at great distances, in addition to being able to geolocate them..
> 
> https://fighterjetsworld.com/air/sukhoi-su-35-flanker-e/2410/



That IRBIS-E radar is a friggin beast! A hybrid PESA/AESA with a range of 400km and the beauty is that the Su-35 can even turn that off and just use the L-band wing-mounted AESA to detect at whatever the actual range is. I doubt it's anywhere near 222 km, maybe 120km which is still great and just use that and even shut that bad Larry off and just use it's potent IRST. This is truly a game changer, this aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That IRBIS-E radar is a friggin beast! A hybrid PESA/AESA with a range of 400km and the beauty is that the Su-35 can even turn that off and just use the L-band wing-mounted AESA to detect at whatever the actual range is. I doubt it's anywhere near 222 km, maybe 120km which is still great and just use that and even shut that bad Larry off and just use it's potent IRST. This is truly a game changer, this aircraft.


It is specialised in detecting stealth aircrafts..so even 120 km is quite a good range if not more..Still the article say at great ranges.. what ever is that..it is still potent for what it is supposed to do....Indeed the SU-35 is a game changer and a very high value plus for the EAF..


You can see here that they say Max range is 222.2 km:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiDueXEkrnqAhULTsAKHaSTARwQFjAAegQIBRAB&url=http://cmano-db.com/pdf/sensor/5714/&usg=AOvVaw1x-P1d1MDMuS6DRj--n2Za


Here is a good very detailed read about the SU-35..where they also say the range is 222.2 km

https://thaimilitaryandasianregion.wordpress.com/2015/11/16/sukhoi-su-35/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is specialised in detecting stealth aircrafts..so even 120 km is quite a good range if not more..Still the article say at great ranges.. what ever is that..it is still potent for what it is supposed to do....Indeed the SU-35 is a game changer and a very high value plus for the EAF..
> 
> 
> You can see here that they say Max range is 222.2 km:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiDueXEkrnqAhULTsAKHaSTARwQFjAAegQIBRAB&url=http://cmano-db.com/pdf/sensor/5714/&usg=AOvVaw1x-P1d1MDMuS6DRj--n2Za



Indeed. They're averaging around what, about $100 million per aircraft in this deal but obviously that includes a lot more than just the aircraft itself with this initial order. Training for pilots & crew, storage assets, simulators & weapons etc. So if there is to be another order after this one, my guess is the price per drops to around $80 mill which is essentially what the Rafale is costing us. Then the question becomes, which aircraft is worth more to the EAF as far as increasing its numbers, this great Su-35S or the magnificently potent Rafale? I suppose armament would influence this decision.

What do you think about that La Tribune article? Pretty cool that France might be offering all that stuff and maybe that might've been the reason why the EN never rushed arming the Mistrals? Maybe they had it in the back of the works that there was something eventually brewing with MBDA that they preferred to stick to since that is the OEM of most equipment on the LHDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. They're averaging around what, about $100 million per aircraft in this deal but obviously that includes a lot more than just the aircraft itself with this initial order. Training for pilots & crew, storage assets, simulators & weapons etc. So if there is to be another order after this one, my guess is the price per drops to around $80 mill which is essentially what the Rafale is costing us. Then the question becomes, which aircraft is worth more to the EAF as far as increasing its numbers, this great Su-35S or the magnificently potent Rafale? I suppose armament would influence this decision.
> 
> What do you think about that La Tribune article? Pretty cool that France might be offering all that stuff and maybe that might've been the reason why the EN never rushed arming the Mistrals? Maybe they had it in the back of the works that there was something eventually brewing with MBDA that they preferred to stick to since that is the OEM of most equipment on the LHDs.


Well..all that came after France was convinced of the Italian deal going through.._like the old wife who don't want to lose it all to the new wife_ HaHaHa.. Heard they have proposed 48 Rafales and a whole lot more..I guess that is a good base to negotiate the next Egyptian - French deals..... as for the Mistral Equipment that is still a mystery..
Imagine 48 more Rafales.. Ya halawa .. as for a very heavy fighter/Awacs.. 29 are enough for now..till there are joined by some 24 SU-57..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Well..all that came after France was convinced of the Italian deal going through.._like the old wife who don't want to lose it all to the new wife_ HaHaHa.. Heard they have proposed 48 Rafales and a whole lot more..I guess that is a good base to negotiate the next Egyptian - French deals..... as for the Mistral Equipment that is still a mystery..
> Imagine 48 more Rafales.. Ya halawa .. as for a very heavy fighter/Awacs.. 29 are enough for now..till there are joined by some 24 SU-57..



You're still convinced the Su-35 count is around 29? They said in almost all the recent releases, including the Russian ones that it's either 20 or most likely 24. 29 was the original number from that television program years ago. Not sure it's as reliable as the recent news TBH. But we shall see. 

I know on Arabic forums they're been touting the 48 Rafales which is really nuts if you ask me lol. The only way that would even come close to happening would be if the entire Italian deal is kiobashed! While the 2 Berghamini FREMMs are already agreed on and we're just waiting for them to deliver them, the rest of all the items would need to be dropped in order to afford 48 more Rafales! Ooof. lol

Plus now I think Dassault is producing the RF4 model, right? Once they're finished with the Indian contract, I believe they will start producing that new and advanced model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You're still convinced the Su-35 count is around 29? They said in almost all the recent releases, including the Russian ones that it's either 20 or most likely 24. 29 was the original number from that television program years ago. Not sure it's as reliable as the recent news TBH. But we shall see.
> 
> I know on Arabic forums they're been touting the 48 Rafales which is really nuts if you ask me lol. The only way that would even come close to happening would be if the entire Italian deal is kiobashed! While the 2 Berghamini FREMMs are already agreed on and we're just waiting for them to deliver them, the rest of all the items would need to be dropped in order to afford 48 more Rafales! Ooof. lol
> 
> Plus now I think Dassault is producing the RF4 model, right? Once they're finished with the Indian contract, I believe they will start producing that new and advanced model.


The RF4 will be ready in a few years..that gives enough time to prepare for them..And that is the offer..Egypt might go for it or for just 24 more!..
The Italian deal of the century as the Italians themselves called it.. will go through.. it is difficult to refuse for both sides.. Take a look at those Italian Hellos.. no one confirmed them..apart La tribune once, crying about the French loss.. but were never confirmed by Italy or Egypt ..till it was announced in the midst of this Mega deal..

And yes for the SU-35 still convinced of the number 29 as I have read it for sure somewhere.. after it was announced by the Egyptian TV.. It said the order was for 24 plus Russia throwing in 5 more....the same as for the Egyptian Mig-35.. it was announced 46 and Russia adding in 6 more..that made it 52 in Total.. I can't confirm it for now but I have a good memory for these things.. I'll confirm it when I'll find those reliable sources again..
For me it is believable..since Russia is most happy with Egypt new total strategic partnership with it.. just imagine the Dabaa project, the Russian industrial Zone and so much more..with all the weapons' procurement so far this goes up to $50 billion or so.. that is huge.... remember they have started by throwing in the Molina..these are bonuses..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The RF4 will be ready in a few years..that gives enough time to prepare for them..And that is the offer..Egypt might go for it or for just 24 more!..
> The Italian deal of the century as the Italians themselves called it.. will go through.. it is difficult to refuse for both sides.. Take a look at those Italian Hellos.. no one confirmed them..apart La tribune once, crying about the French loss.. but were never confirmed by Italy or Egypt ..till it was announced in the midst of this Mega deal..
> 
> And yes for the SU-35 still convinced of the number 29 as I have read it for sure somewhere.. after it was announced by the Egyptian TV.. It said the order was for 24 plus Russia throwing in 5 more....the same as for the Egyptian Mig-35.. it was announced 46 and Russia adding in 6 more..that made it 52 in Total.. I can't confirm it for now but I have a good memory for these things.. I'll confirm it when I'll find those reliable sources again..
> For me it is believable..since Russia is most happy with Egypt new total strategic partnership with it.. just imagine the Dabaa project, the Russian industrial Zone and so much more..with all the weapons' procurement so far this goes up to $50 billion or so.. that is huge.... remember they have started by throwing in the Molina..these are bonuses..



A Russian jet fighter's baker's dozen? LOL! I love it. "How many jets you want? 24? Ok, here, take 5 more on the house!" 

Apperantly MBDA is trying to negotiate THALES radar imaging satellites to compete with the Russians on their electro-optical surveillance satellites. There's a lot going on here!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> A Russian jet fighter's baker's dozen? LOL! I love it. "How many jets you want? 24? Ok, here, take 5 more on the house!"
> 
> Apperantly MBDA is trying to negotiate THALES radar imaging satellites to compete with the Russians on their electro-optical surveillance satellites. There's a lot going on here!


That is not offered to everyone.. its for renewing the relationship big time with a comprehensive strategic partnership..
Putin even offered his military Jacket to Sisi in that famous visit..HaHa.. what more than that..lol

We can say this is the equivalent of the US offset agreements offered to its best weapons' customers, and close allies.. including ToT sometimes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> That is not offered to everyone.. its for renewing the relationship big time with a comprehensive strategic partnership..
> Putin even offered his military Jacket to Sisi in that famous visit..HaHa.. what more than that..lol
> 
> We can say this is the equivalent of the US offset agreements offered to its best weapons' customers, and close allies.. including ToT sometimes..



I'll tell you what, this Su-35S is really something else. Between the L-band wing-mounted AESA radar you posted about (which is an amazing feature!!!!) combined with the 400km range!!!!! IRBIS-E PESA/AESA hybrid radar and the ever so elusive and deadly IRST with an amazing range of 80-85 km, the damage one can do with this aircraft is probably equal 3 other 4th gen aircraft, with the exception of other top of the line AC such as the Rafale etc.

But looking at some of the features that are touted in this deal for the EAF, I like what I'm seeing in the "Plasma Ignition" engines on the AL-41F1S which is really a feature for the Su-57 from what I'm reading. 2 CPUs as well but I would like to learn a bit more about this plasma ignition feature and the benefits of it.

Along with the EW wing-tip pods feature that @Lord Of Gondor mentioned, it sounds like they could have a couple of dedicated electronic warfare platforms that would function (and I'm guessing at this point so I don't want to over-extend the capabilities of these features without knowing more about them) as close to an EA-18G Growler? Maybe not as potent as the Growler but still, a dedicated EW platform to accompany a fighter group into battle and lay down the electronic warefare and set up the rest of the aircraft with an entire air battle picture while jamming the bejeebish out of the enemy! lol. That is one heck of a feature and how they would work with the rest of the assets like the C-130 Compass Calls and especially the E-2C Hawkeyes.

It also appears that this is standard equipment for the cockpit, featuring dual, HI-RES liquid crystal MFD control screens like these beauties...












Multi-function display MFD-35 with a diagonal of 15 inches. With push-frame pilot can divide the display into several parts and output them all the necessary information about the flight mission, navigation, weapons and technical condition of the aircraft. Purpose multifunction buttons varies depending on the nature of the displayed information, appropriate hints are displayed next to the buttons.
The line of CCD control modes (complex avionics). There are only five of the CCD mode: short-range and long-range combat in the air, near and far fight on the ground, plus the navigation mode. Each mode provides a specific set of information displayed on the display, and the preset selection of weapons. The pilot selects the CCD right thumb mode and thus has access to virtually all the functions of the aircraft, without taking your hands off the controls.
An integrated system of backup devices (PSOE) – a minimum set of essential equipment, such as the altimeter and attitude indicator to help the pilot to return to the home airfield in the event of failure of the main avionics. Earlier, the PSOE was carried out in the form of switch devices (pilots called them “alarms”), now it has its own multi-function display with battery.
Multi-function IR-LED with a working field of 4 x 5-inch frame and push-button is used to configure all aircraft systems, including radar sighting and navigation equipment, weapons, video recording system.
Collimator aviation indicator and remote control display. It appears as a basic flight information, including altitude, speed, attitude indicator, heading and current selection of weapons, as well as any other necessary pilot at the moment.
The control unit and automatic traction control system. Lets without the pilot to maintain the set speed in all maneuvers and in all conditions, or fully automatically maintain the aircraft on the route in accordance with the flight plan. In this pilot task is only to carry out take-off and landing, as well as the decision on the use of weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammed45

Gomig-21 said:


> I'll tell you what, this Su-35S is really something else. Between the L-band wing-mounted AESA radar you posted about (which is an amazing feature!!!!) combined with the 400km range!!!!! IRBIS-E PESA/AESA hybrid radar and the ever so elusive and deadly IRST with an amazing range of 80-85 km, the damage one can do with this aircraft is probably equal 3 other 4th gen aircraft, with the exception of other top of the line AC such as the Rafale etc.
> 
> But looking at some of the features that are touted in this deal for the EAF, I like what I'm seeing in the "Plasma Ignition" engines on the AL-41F1S which is really a feature for the Su-57 from what I'm reading. 2 CPUs as well but I would like to learn a bit more about this plasma ignition feature and the benefits of it.
> 
> Along with the EW wing-tip pods feature that @Lord Of Gondor mentioned, it sounds like they could have a couple of dedicated electronic warfare platforms that would function (and I'm guessing at this point so I don't want to over-extend the capabilities of these features without knowing more about them) as close to an EA-18G Growler? Maybe not as potent as the Growler but still, a dedicated EW platform to accompany a fighter group into battle and lay down the electronic warefare and set up the rest of the aircraft with an entire air battle picture while jamming the bejeebish out of the enemy! lol. That is one heck of a feature and how they would work with the rest of the assets like the C-130 Compass Calls and especially the E-2C Hawkeyes.
> 
> It also appears that this is standard equipment for the cockpit, featuring dual, HI-RES liquid crystal MFD control screens like these beauties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-function display MFD-35 with a diagonal of 15 inches. With push-frame pilot can divide the display into several parts and output them all the necessary information about the flight mission, navigation, weapons and technical condition of the aircraft. Purpose multifunction buttons varies depending on the nature of the displayed information, appropriate hints are displayed next to the buttons.
> The line of CCD control modes (complex avionics). There are only five of the CCD mode: short-range and long-range combat in the air, near and far fight on the ground, plus the navigation mode. Each mode provides a specific set of information displayed on the display, and the preset selection of weapons. The pilot selects the CCD right thumb mode and thus has access to virtually all the functions of the aircraft, without taking your hands off the controls.
> An integrated system of backup devices (PSOE) – a minimum set of essential equipment, such as the altimeter and attitude indicator to help the pilot to return to the home airfield in the event of failure of the main avionics. Earlier, the PSOE was carried out in the form of switch devices (pilots called them “alarms”), now it has its own multi-function display with battery.
> Multi-function IR-LED with a working field of 4 x 5-inch frame and push-button is used to configure all aircraft systems, including radar sighting and navigation equipment, weapons, video recording system.
> Collimator aviation indicator and remote control display. It appears as a basic flight information, including altitude, speed, attitude indicator, heading and current selection of weapons, as well as any other necessary pilot at the moment.
> The control unit and automatic traction control system. Lets without the pilot to maintain the set speed in all maneuvers and in all conditions, or fully automatically maintain the aircraft on the route in accordance with the flight plan. In this pilot task is only to carry out take-off and landing, as well as the decision on the use of weapons.


A question sir, why don't Egyptian Army leaders ask Russia to arm SU35s with R-27EM or the older beasts R-37s? Its radar is as you mentioned well, capable of being Integrated with those missiles. 

With the amount of money that Egyptian Army spends on Russian made arms, you could persuade Russians to sell you such Long range air2air missiles. 
USA wouldve never shared AIM54 Phoenixes unless were offered with huge purchase order of American made fighter jets and you are already doing it with Sukhoi and Mig companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

mohammad45 said:


> A question sir, why don't Egyptian Army leaders ask Russia to arm SU35s with R-27EM or the older beasts R-37s? Its radar is as you mentioned well, capable of being Integrated with those missiles.
> 
> With the amount of money that Egyptian Army spends on Russian made arms, you could persuade Russians to sell you such Long range air2air missiles.
> USA wouldve never shared AIM54 Phoenixes unless were offered with huge purchase order of American made fighter jets and you are already doing it with Sukhoi and Mig companies.



We were just talking about that a few pages ago. We've learned that they ordered the R-77-1 (110km range) with the MiG-35s and we're only assuming that they will order the R-27 in both its types (radar homing and infrared) like they did with the MICAs on the Rafales because the R-27 is more of an Su-30/35 missile than it is a MiG-35 one. So we do expect to see more R-77-1s as well as R-27s when the Su-35s show up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MirageBlue

Question for the knowledgeable folks here- is Egypt really looking for 12 to 24 more Rafales from France? I read something to that effect in a French article, but can't find it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You're still convinced the Su-35 count is around 29? They said in almost all the recent releases, including the Russian ones that it's either 20 or most likely 24. 29 was the original number from that television program years ago. Not sure it's as reliable as the recent news TBH. But we shall see.
> 
> I know on Arabic forums they're been touting the 48 Rafales which is really nuts if you ask me lol. The only way that would even come close to happening would be if the entire Italian deal is kiobashed! While the 2 Berghamini FREMMs are already agreed on and we're just waiting for them to deliver them, the rest of all the items would need to be dropped in order to afford 48 more Rafales! Ooof. lol
> 
> Plus now I think Dassault is producing the RF4 model, right? Once they're finished with the Indian contract, I believe they will start producing that new and advanced model.


Rumours about those 48 Rafales that were offered.. are used ones upgraded to F3R.. so the price might be the same as 24 new ones..!?



MirageBlue said:


> Question for the knowledgeable folks here- is Egypt really looking for 12 to 24 more Rafales from France? I read something to that effect in a French article, but can't find it now.


From the first deal.. Egypt still has an option for 12 more..that is true..



Gomig-21 said:


> I'll tell you what, this Su-35S is really something else. Between the L-band wing-mounted AESA radar you posted about (which is an amazing feature!!!!) combined with the 400km range!!!!! IRBIS-E PESA/AESA hybrid radar and the ever so elusive and deadly IRST with an amazing range of 80-85 km, the damage one can do with this aircraft is probably equal 3 other 4th gen aircraft, with the exception of other top of the line AC such as the Rafale etc.
> 
> But looking at some of the features that are touted in this deal for the EAF, I like what I'm seeing in the "Plasma Ignition" engines on the AL-41F1S which is really a feature for the Su-57 from what I'm reading. 2 CPUs as well but I would like to learn a bit more about this plasma ignition feature and the benefits of it.
> 
> Along with the EW wing-tip pods feature that @Lord Of Gondor mentioned, it sounds like they could have a couple of dedicated electronic warfare platforms that would function (and I'm guessing at this point so I don't want to over-extend the capabilities of these features without knowing more about them) as close to an EA-18G Growler? Maybe not as potent as the Growler but still, a dedicated EW platform to accompany a fighter group into battle and lay down the electronic warefare and set up the rest of the aircraft with an entire air battle picture while jamming the bejeebish out of the enemy! lol. That is one heck of a feature and how they would work with the rest of the assets like the C-130 Compass Calls and especially the E-2C Hawkeyes.
> 
> It also appears that this is standard equipment for the cockpit, featuring dual, HI-RES liquid crystal MFD control screens like these beauties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-function display MFD-35 with a diagonal of 15 inches. With push-frame pilot can divide the display into several parts and output them all the necessary information about the flight mission, navigation, weapons and technical condition of the aircraft. Purpose multifunction buttons varies depending on the nature of the displayed information, appropriate hints are displayed next to the buttons.
> The line of CCD control modes (complex avionics). There are only five of the CCD mode: short-range and long-range combat in the air, near and far fight on the ground, plus the navigation mode. Each mode provides a specific set of information displayed on the display, and the preset selection of weapons. The pilot selects the CCD right thumb mode and thus has access to virtually all the functions of the aircraft, without taking your hands off the controls.
> An integrated system of backup devices (PSOE) – a minimum set of essential equipment, such as the altimeter and attitude indicator to help the pilot to return to the home airfield in the event of failure of the main avionics. Earlier, the PSOE was carried out in the form of switch devices (pilots called them “alarms”), now it has its own multi-function display with battery.
> Multi-function IR-LED with a working field of 4 x 5-inch frame and push-button is used to configure all aircraft systems, including radar sighting and navigation equipment, weapons, video recording system.
> Collimator aviation indicator and remote control display. It appears as a basic flight information, including altitude, speed, attitude indicator, heading and current selection of weapons, as well as any other necessary pilot at the moment.
> The control unit and automatic traction control system. Lets without the pilot to maintain the set speed in all maneuvers and in all conditions, or fully automatically maintain the aircraft on the route in accordance with the flight plan. In this pilot task is only to carry out take-off and landing, as well as the decision on the use of weapons.


About that Plasma ignition System..here are a simplistic read and a very technical read:

https://www.greencarreports.com/new...a-based-ignition-makes-engines-more-efficient

https://www.intechopen.com/books/ae...utics/plasma-assisted-ignition-and-combustion



BordoEnes said:


> Imitation is the highest form of flattery.
> 
> Looks a lot like the TB-1 actually, an earlier version of the Bayraktar.


Aren't you ashamed of saying that..

*Turkish Bayraktar Drone is 'Copied' from Israeli UAVs: Russian media

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/27208/Turkish_Bayraktar_Drone_is__Copied__from_Israeli_UAVs__Russian_media*


----------



## Gomig-21

MirageBlue said:


> Question for the knowledgeable folks here- is Egypt really looking for 12 to 24 more Rafales from France? I read something to that effect in a French article, but can't find it now.



Yep. So the original contract was 24 with an option for 12 more and Egypt tried last year to exercise that option for the additional 12 and couldn't come to an agreement with France and it was put to bed. Now the French newspaper Latribune said that in the midst of this Turkish/Egyptian & French riff going on in Libya that it was a good time to renew talks about the Rafales and somewhere in there it could be the 12 in the option plus another 12 or even more. Nothing that is number-certain but at least talks are renewed, plus it includes reviving the Gowind Corvette deal as well.

Speaking of Gowind, the El Fateh along with the Molina during Khalifa 3 war games with the UAE.






MiG-29M/M2/35 getting ready for a training exercise. The dark ones from cloud shade at the end makes them look like different aircraft all together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

The SC said:


> Aren't you ashamed of saying that..
> 
> *Turkish Bayraktar Drone is 'Copied' from Israeli UAVs: Russian media
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/27208/Turkish_Bayraktar_Drone_is__Copied__from_Israeli_UAVs__Russian_media*



No, because its BS. Maybe actually read the article first before shamelessly trying to force your bias down other people's throat. There is no actual source in the article or even the obscure Russian site it refers to. Probably trying to look for reason why the Russian Air defence systems are getting decimated.


----------



## The SC

BordoEnes said:


> No, because its BS. Maybe actually read the article first before shamelessly trying to force your bias down other people's throat. There is no actual source in the article or even the obscure Russian site it refers to. Probably trying to look for reason why the Russian Air defence systems are getting decimated.


There is no bias..let people read the article and judge for themselves..

There was Technology transfer from Usrael to Turkey anyway..so no need to deny it..
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...e/193135/pdf&usg=AOvVaw2TAO57jIhzDjY_4HckCOoV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

The SC said:


> There is no bias..let people read the article and judge for themselves..
> 
> There was Technology transfer from Usrael to Turkey anyway..so no need to deny it..
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjeqfKzs77qAhVTT8AKHZ3YBi4QFjAAegQIBBAB&url=https://muse.jhu.edu/article/193135/pdf&usg=AOvVaw2TAO57jIhzDjY_4HckCOoV



Its not even an open acces publication, how can you tell? Did you really just type some random shit in google and linked the first best thing that came up lmao? Send me the actual publication please. And what makes you think Israel would share crucial drone technology with Turkey? Infact it was Turkey who made modification on its own to Israeli Heron drones so that is flatout BS from the get go. Cut your loses, before you go down this endless rabbit hole. Just a tip. Dont worry, you really dont have any crediblity worth losing.


----------



## The SC

BordoEnes said:


> Its not even an open acces publication, how can you tell? Did you really just type some random shit in google and linked the first best thing that came up lmao? Send me the actual publication please. And what makes you think Israel would share crucial drone technology with Turkey? Infact it was Turkey who made modification on its own to Israeli Heron drones so that is flatout BS from the get go. Cut your loses, before you go down this endless rabbit hole. Just a tip. Dont worry, you really dont have any crediblity worth losing.



Stop your BS everyone knows about this already..
Truth hurts ..we all know that.. so you lost your credibility and crying about it now 
=========================================================


@Gomig-21

What do you think of this..

The most important statements of the US Ambassador to Cairo, "Jonathan R. Cohen" in his meeting with the journalist "Lamees Al-Hadidi" on Al-Hadath:

- We have to work to provide diplomatic support to Egypt as a regional energy hub, and we are already participating as an observer in the East Mediterranean Gas Forum.

- There are a large number of large, medium and small US oil companies that attended the Egyptian Petroleum Forum and Exhibition "Egypt 2020" in January, in an attempt to secure a share in the Egyptian market, and this indicates Egypt's strong and promising potential.

- There are upcoming developments for the F-16 fleet and Egyptian Apache helicopters.

- We will continue to work to provide the Egyptian army with border monitoring and protection sensors.

- I expect that the amount of annual military aid to Egypt will remain as it is in the future, at a value of $ 1.3 billion, and the amount is decided through the Congress in consultation with the US administration.

- We have trained more than 15,000 members of the Egyptian armed forces, including hundreds who travel to the United States each year, and some of them train in the most important academies of the US armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> What do you think of this..



I saw it on Sunday, bro.  I was pretty intrigued by it because it sounds like the US really wants to put in the effort to upgrade the F-16 despite them all having been brought up to block-40 standards (with the exception of the block-52s of course), but they really don't want any Russian purchases to happen and he reiterated that several times which makes me wonder what will happen once the Su-35s start showing up. He even sites the turkish example with sanctioning them on the F-35 and how serious they can get about it. So we'll see what happens.

I'm also curious about which air defense system he's talking about that protects Cairo and the Suez Canal. That part I found curious and it makes me think perhaps if it's the long awaited to see Patriot system that was always questioned as to whether Egypt had it or not. That was the first thing that came to my mind when he said that unless he's referring to the Avengers or some of the known, US-made short range systems we have. But there's also the S-300 which he obviously didn't mention which you would think is tasked with things like protecting Cairo and the Suez Canal. So whatever air defense system he's talking about is certainly interesting.

And I guess we'll find out soon enough about what F-16 upgrade he's referring to and the fate of US decision when the Sukhois start showing up! Interesting times ahead, for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I saw it on Sunday, bro. I was pretty intrigued by it because it sounds like the US really wants to put in the effort to upgrade the F-16 despite them all having been brought up to block-40 standards (with the exception of the block-52s of course), but they really don't want any Russian purchases to happen and he reiterated that several times which makes me wonder what will happen once the Su-35s start showing up. He even sites the turkish example with sanctioning them on the F-35 and how serious they can get about it. So we'll see what happens.
> 
> I'm also curious about which air defense system he's talking about that protects Cairo and the Suez Canal. That part I found curious and it makes me think perhaps if it's the long awaited to see Patriot system that was always questioned as to whether Egypt had it or not. That was the first thing that came to my mind when he said that unless he's referring to the Avengers or some of the known, US-made short range systems we have. But there's also the S-300 which he obviously didn't mention which you would think is tasked with things like protecting Cairo and the Suez Canal. So whatever air defense system he's talking about is certainly interesting.
> 
> And I guess we'll find out soon enough about what F-16 upgrade he's referring to and the fate of US decision when the Sukhois start showing up! Interesting times ahead, for sure.


The guy insults the Russian weapons and says that you have 200 F-16 aircraft.. that is enough for you ...He is dying of anger..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The guy insults the Russian weapons and says that you have 200 F-16 aircraft.. that is enough for you ...He is dying of anger..



LoL! He did bring up and peddle the interoperability issue and threw that in her face but she did respond nicely when she told him "yes, but Egypt needs to diversify!" good on her. In all fairness, the US has done quite a bit for Egypt and not just militarily, but in other areas as well and so it's tough to balance the narrative of frustration without sounding ungrateful at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> LoL! He did bring up and peddle the interoperability issue and threw that in her face but she did respond nicely when she told him "yes, but Egypt needs to diversify!" good on her. In all fairness, the US has done quite a bit for Egypt and not just militarily, but in other areas as well and so it's tough to balance the narrative of frustration without sounding ungrateful at the same time.


Well she is no military expert but still that is big of her to tell him in his face indirectly that since you are not giving us what we need, then we are diversifying our weapons' sources..not because we don't appreciate you, but on this level we have needs that you have never addressed..and we need to fulfill them..

What would really be interesting is AMRAMM and Long Bow, with a comprehensive body maintenance and avionics upgrade maybe with an AESA radar.. then we are talking about something potent as an upgrade..even if just to the BLK 52..


* Bro..I got you some articles about that plasma ignition system on the SU-35 and SU-57.. hope you got them..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Well she is no military expert but still that is big of her to tell him in his face indirectly that since you are not giving us what we need, then we are diversifying our weapons' sources..not because we don't appreciate you, but on this level we have needs that you have never addressed..and we need to fulfill them..



Well, I'm not sure she said all of that LOL! But I hear ya. She's one of the better ones and I enjoy her programs whenever I can get a chance to see them.



The SC said:


> What would really be interesting is AMRAMM and Long Bow, with a comprehensive body maintenance and avionics upgrade maybe with an AESA radar.. then we are talking about something potent as an upgrade..even if just to the BLK 52..



Could've very well been the US' intention. And while the AIM-120-C5 would be the best model of that particular missile they could provide the EAF, that would have to come along with several other big item I would think if the Sukhois are squashed. I don't think the Longbow has enough clout in this setup. The Longbow, while excellent to have is not cutting edge technology anymore and so I wouldn't give it that much value, no matter what the Americans say. That's just MO. They'd have to make the entire Viper upgrade with the whole package of weapons and especially the COMS network and AESA radars and the Longbows and maybe throw in 24 F-15SEs with also the 120 but 9X as well. I think it would have to be something along that level of equipment in order to cancel the Su-35 which is impossible to do at this point UNLESS, they find a new buyer for them just like we became available for the Mistrals. Really the only way this will work.



The SC said:


> * Bro..I got you some articles about that plasma ignition system on the SU-35 and SU-57.. hope you got them..



Yes, my brother thank you! I appreciate the effort very much and I will read through them at some point soon for sure! Thank you, man.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, I'm not sure she said all of that LOL! But I hear ya. She's one of the better ones and I enjoy her programs whenever I can get a chance to see them.
> 
> 
> 
> Could've very well been the US' intention. And while the AIM-120-C5 would be the best model of that particular missile they could provide the EAF, that would have to come along with several other big item I would think if the Sukhois are squashed. I don't think the Longbow has enough clout in this setup. The Longbow, while excellent to have is not cutting edge technology anymore and so I wouldn't give it that much value, no matter what the Americans say. That's just MO. They'd have to make the entire Viper upgrade with the whole package of weapons and especially the COMS network and AESA radars and the Longbows and maybe throw in 24 F-15SEs with also the 120 but 9X as well. I think it would have to be something along that level of equipment in order to cancel the Su-35 which is impossible to do at this point UNLESS, they find a new buyer for them just like we became available for the Mistrals. Really the only way this will work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my brother thank you! I appreciate the effort very much and I will read through them at some point soon for sure! Thank you, man.


Well.. she said that indirectly in one sentence.. in a diplomatic way that an ambassador would understand..HaHa

And that long bow.. you need only one for every 12 Apache!.. so no big deal..

IMO bro.. even if the US offers the moon now.. Egypt won't back off from the SU-35 deal.. it goes with the pride of Russia.. and Egypt too who both enjoy a comprehensive very close strategic alliance on all levels and in all fields..So if the US offers anything now.. it will be welcomed .. but will not change the course of events.. since these decisions were taken based on more than 40 years of dealing with the US..and the truth is that the US relationship was good to Egypt and the US in general.. but was very bad when it came to weapons.. so anything they might offer will only be considered as a plus, but will not change the new Egyptian doctrine in diversifying its weapons procurements..including the EU this time and most likely China too.


----------



## BordoEnes

The SC said:


> Stop your BS everyone knows about this already..
> Truth hurts ..we all know that.. so you lost your credibility and crying about it now



Bruh you havent provided any proof to this point. You posted and obscure site who didnt have any reference and a publication site that isnt even open acces so its not possible to read said publication. Its clear you just posted something off a quick google search as "proof" lol.


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> LoL! He did bring up and peddle the interoperability issue and threw that in her face but she did respond nicely when she told him "yes, but Egypt needs to diversify!" good on her. In all fairness, the US has done quite a bit for Egypt and not just militarily, but in other areas as well and so it's tough to balance the narrative of frustration without sounding ungrateful at the same time.



Actually, after seeing this interview, US has done a lot .... but it cannot promote that to the Egyptian people ... while seeing all hostilities in US media and blocking top notch military equipment to Egypt .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

BordoEnes said:


> Bruh you havent provided any proof to this point. You posted and obscure site who didnt have any reference and a publication site that isnt even open acces so its not possible to read said publication. Its clear you just posted something off a quick google search as "proof" lol.


That is a full 31 page PDF about Turkey- Israeli TT.... Leave this section clean.. and open a thread on that matter.. otherwise you are obviously trying to derail the thread.. don't answer me here.. open a thread and ask if you are not a troll..OK?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

The SC said:


> That is a full 31 page PDF about Turkey- Israeli TT.... Leave this section clean.. and open a thread on that matter.. otherwise you are obviously trying to derail the thread.. don't answer me here.. open a thread and ask if you are not a troll..OK?



Ok well i tried my best to open the publication, going as far as to make an account and verify it, not only on that site but another called researchgate aswell. I cant open it and it states that it is closed to open acces. If you have a working link then ill be glad to look over it, but untill then your claims are completely void and BS. You litteraly cant open the article unless you are researcher and proven you are one, which clearly means that you have NEVER read a single word of that publication.


----------



## MMM-E

Bayraktar TB-2 is a tactical UCAV which has been developed by BAYKAR
Baykar AKINCI UCAV is coming and MIUS jet engine powered UCAV by 2023

also TAI has developed ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs .... Turkiye is far ahead of Israel in UCAV technology


even Israel never said about so-called TOT ..... but Russians and Arabs are lying
Israel even did not maintain the HERONs for Turkiye .. and liar TROLL media is talking about TOT


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> Actually, after seeing this interview, US has done a lot .... but it cannot promote that to the Egyptian people ... while seeing all hostilities in US media and blocking top notch military equipment to Egypt .



I personally think it's ok for them to block any equipment to us, especially when we get most of those items for free based on the treaty. It's their prerogative since they're the ones paying for all of it. They're more than entitled to pick a chose what we get and what we don't get for whatever reason they have. I don't think that should be contested. 

The problem is telling us we can't go and buy other equipment from others and then sanctioning us. That I have a problem with, but never to someone who gives you free stuff. Either we tell them we don't want any more military aid and we'll buy the things we want from them (which then they can really tell us to go to hell if they want) or stop the aid immediately and move completely to the east or to others and buy their stuff. 

That's why I said "it's tough to balance the narrative of frustration without sounding ungrateful at the same time."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

President El Sisi at the Rashtrapati Bhavan in India.
The Tri Services Guard of Honour included the JAKLI from the Indian Army(Red Turbans), the first regiment to be raised by independent India and one of the most decorated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Loving it, @Lord Of Gondor. Check out Sisi's military discipline kicking in during his inspection walk LOL! When it's in your blood, it's like anything else, it never goes away. I was waiting for him to do a leg kick followed by a leg slam! lol. Good stuff.

Check this out, something we actually haven't see before is the navy exercising in the Mediterranean (for obvious reasons) during exercise Decisive Maneuver 2020 where they fire a Harpoon Blck2 from one of the subs or ships and hit this training target ship and it sinks! Never seen that degree of action in any of the exercise videos they film.

The video is below the pics. They used a lot of Harpoons during this exercise! Start from minute 3:45. The targets ship being hit and sunk is at 4:16 on.
















Put it on full screen, it's much better.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281921877615747074

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21

Some recent popup pics on twitter but they aren't recent pics.
M1A1 Abrams out of Factory Helwan 200 where they get assembled and tested. Part of the obstacle course for testing is this ramp.





F-16s with Sparrows and AIM-9s and closest one carrying LANTIRN and Sniper XR pods. Probably escorting the presidential plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Rare glimpse of recent exercise involving the EAF's Mi-24V Hinds with a custom air system for the dusty desert environment. Plus it seems they're also operating the President-S ODS self defense system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian weapons in human history

History testifies that the flares of civilization began to rise from Egypt for seven thousand years

And museums preserved nothing like it in the World Heritage of civilization
*

*The first organized army in history

The oldest army on the planet

You are talking about writing history
*































http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/weapons.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## triangle

Gomig-21 said:


> F-16s with Sparrows and AIM-9s and closest one carrying LANTIRN and Sniper XR pods. Probably escorting the presidential plane.



In typical paranoid dictator fashion, sending two-seaters up so that either the front or the back seater can prevent a 'blue-on-blue'. But with the weapons on showing that you ain't that scared...


----------



## Muhammed45

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Loving it, @Lord Of Gondor. Check out Sisi's military discipline kicking in during his inspection walk LOL! When it's in your blood, it's like anything else, it never goes away. I was waiting for him to do a leg kick followed by a leg slam! lol. Good stuff.
> 
> Check this out, something we actually haven't see before is the navy exercising in the Mediterranean (for obvious reasons) during exercise Decisive Maneuver 2020 where they fire a Harpoon Blck2 from one of the subs or ships and hit this training target ship and it sinks! Never seen that degree of action in any of the exercise videos they film.
> 
> The video is below the pics. They used a lot of Harpoons during this exercise! Start from minute 3:45. The targets ship being hit and sunk is at 4:16 on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it on full screen, it's much better.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281921877615747074


Nice hit. I have seen something like this during a torpedo test in Iran. Difference is it completely destroyed the target making it disappeared from sea surface.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282085115775143947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

mohammad45 said:


> Nice hit. I have seen something like this during a torpedo test in Iran. Difference is it completely destroyed the target making it disappeared from sea surface.



That's awesome. That was quite a bang, lol. That's a bit different in that is an underwater submarine firing a torpedo, whereas the Egyptian one was a ship-to-ship Harpoon block 2 missile. You can even see it circled in that one photo prior to the hit. 

That target ship that was used was an old ship to shore transport platform that they were decommissioning anyway and why not use it as target practice where it will end up being an artificial reef for underwater life.

@AgNoStiC MuSliM or whomever is the moderator for this Arab section, could you kindly clean up the reported posts that don't belong on this thread, please? Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Some more stills from that video. Looks like the Ka-52 pilots are getting more and more comfortable flying and operating those dual-rotored beasts!

Click images for larger pics.








And @The SC knows this already & @Lord Of Gondor , it's more common to see IAF Mirage 2000 pictures left and right out of India, but with the EAF, for some strange reason these birds are so well-guarded and kept out of the limelight (so to speak) so whenever we get a pic or two that we haven't seen before, we get all excited loool. The first one from below showing a clean EAF Mirage 2K is one I haven't see before. The 2nd one of the pair and one banking to the left is probably from a video but also not seen often IICR.

BTW, a lot of fanboys think there are actually 40 of these that were originally purchased and the reason why photographs are rare and why the EAF hides them so much. But that has never been substantiated or verified except for hearsay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Brand spanking new pic of EAF Mirage 2000 hot of the presses flying over Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vergennes

Gomig-21 said:


> Some recent popup pics on twitter but they aren't recent pics.
> M1A1 Abrams out of Factory Helwan 200 where they get assembled and tested. Part of the obstacle course for testing is this ramp.



Impressive ! How many abrams have been assembled so far in Egypt ? Are there more on the way ? Do you know if they're going to be upgraded in the near future ? (To M1A2 or superior version)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Vergennes said:


> Impressive ! How many abrams have been assembled so far in Egypt ? Are there more on the way ? Do you know if they're going to be upgraded in the near future ? (To M1A2 or superior version)



Tanks are useless against modern Armies because of UCAVs easly can destroy Tanks
We prefer 100 UCAVs instead of 1.000 Tanks


----------



## IblinI

MMM-E said:


> Tanks are useless against modern Armies because of UCAVs easly can destroy Tanks
> We prefer 100 UCAVs instead of 1.000 Tanks


dude,don't you feel left alone,no body bother to replied despite you coming to their section and spilling bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> Impressive ! How many abrams have been assembled so far in Egypt ?



A little under 1400 Abrams M1A1 so far. Not sure of the exact number that were assembled in Egypt since the first couple of hundred were delivered from the US is my guess, until the Helwan Factory 200 was made ready to assemble the tanks in house.



Vergennes said:


> Are there more on the way ?



Hard to tell, but I don't think so and I believe we've seen the end of the line, hence the new contract with Russia with ToT for 500 T-90MS. It's still not clear if that entire 500 units are for domestic use or for selling them to other countries within Africa. I think the 200+/- or so T-55/62/80 in the inventory that are being used by the Republican Guard and various other specific entities might get some of those T-90MS' as replacement and the rest will be marketed? Remains to be seen.



Vergennes said:


> Do you know if they're going to be upgraded in the near future ? (To M1A2 or superior version)



I don't think so TBH but one never knows. I think we're witnessing a radical shift in the US/Egyptian military cooperation on many fronts, between purchases through the military aid to exercising etc. A few of the upcoming events will indicate how that route will go. For example, in a recent interview with the American ambassador to Egypt (as well as a couple of other outlets mentioned similar things) is that there is a potentially substantial upgrade coming for the EAF's fleet of F-16s. The last significant upgrade to the F-16s was quite a while ago and it was basically taking the block 15s and 32s and bringing them up to block 40/42 status which is pretty good. That brought the entire fleet to a higher standard and made them all capable of laser targeting and carrying certain precision ammunition that they weren't capable of before because they simply were earlier models.

As you probably very well know, the F-16s need something like the Viper upgrade where all radars are upgraded to AESA ones like the Block-52s and of course, they all need a major BVR component that has been lacking for a while.

This might have been brought on by Sisi's brilliant maneuvers with you folks, and the Rafales and Mistrals and then of course, the Russian MiG-35s and now Sukhoi-35s. What happens from that specific deal with the Su-35s will determine the fate of US/Egyptian military cooperation for decades to come IMO. It will be very interesting to see what happens as a result of the Su-35 deal and if it affects the scheduled F-16 upgrade or not and the trickle-down effect from there to the Abrams and all other American systems. Should be very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

MMM-E said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282085115775143947



It is a submarine diving

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



One of the better Egyptian military products that came out of EDEX-18, a very interchangeable armored vehicle that can come in several variants for many functions.

The armor has a range of cameras and thermal sensors to support the driver and transmit everything around them to the crew’s internal screens. The several different versions of the ST 100.






Attack & intervention
In this version, the unit can accommodate 3 soldiers & three members of the basic crew in addition to five others and the ambulance version can accommodate three crew members in addition to two stretchers for the injured.






The ST-100 MRAP serves as a light tactical vehicle LTV for troop transport, Special Forces operations or ambulance.


















Anti Tank version






The mortar version equipped with a UAV recon drone and range finder!











Explosive Ordnance Disposal System version (EOD)






Command and Control






Patrol standard version also with a UAV drone recon system.







Rocket Launcher






Precision Attack Missile launcher.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
I noticed something interesting, the missiles on the ST-100 are both Chinese origin.






Anti-tank missile is GAM-102 fire and forget with 4km range.








The "precision attack missile" is CM-501GA with 40km range, and a loitering cruise missile to find targets for the missile.


















Lets hope we see these vehicles at EDEX 2020, and also hope that if Egypt does acquire these systems it receives TOT for in house production.





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Also, RPG-32 produced in Jordan is in Egyptian service.











There is also a new fully indigenous product with more penetration that is probably finished by now. Let us hope that we can transfer the production lines to our Egyptian brothers soon to replace the older systems in service.


In early 2018 we started developing a new system,” Mr. Jafar tells EDR, “in the form of a new RPG that in the end will replace our current RPG-32 Nashshab.” He underlines that the aim is to *increase range, diameter and thus penetration capability*. “We hope the development will be quick, as we are producing in-house most of the components,” he adds, underlining that he hopes to really reduce as much as possible the time to market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

2020






And 5 years ago ..already in 2015

One of the oldest long-standing Armies in history, one of the strongest Navies in the world, one of the most sophisticated Air-Defense Systems on Earth, an Air Force capable of deterring any threat to the security of this country. It is the Egyptian Military.






No wonder some sick people are getting jealous, complexed and envious! too bad,,they all claim to be Muslims..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> And 5 years ago ..already in 2015
> 
> One of the oldest long-standing Armies in history, one of the strongest Navies in the world, one of the most sophisticated Air-Defense Systems on Earth, an Air Force capable of deterring any threat to the security of this country. It is the Egyptian Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder some sick people are getting jealous, complexed and envious! too bad,,they all claim to be Muslims..


The humvees need to be replaced, they aren't very good for landings. I think the Sinai-200 tracked vehicle should replace them for landings, but it needs a heavier gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> The humvees need to be replaced, they aren't very good for landings. I think the Sinai-200 tracked vehicle should replace them for landings, but it needs a heavier gun.


Everything is being worked on..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Everything is being worked on..


Lets hope so.


----------



## The SC

Fangs and claws of the Egyptian Sukhoi Su 35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Agha Sher

The SC said:


> One of the oldest long-standing Armies in history, one of the strongest Navies in the world, one of the most sophisticated Air-Defense Systems on Earth, an Air Force capable of deterring any threat to the security of this country. It is the Egyptian Military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I noticed something interesting, the missiles on the ST-100 are both Chinese origin.



Here's the video to it. Some neat stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's the video to it. Some neat stuff.


Impressive..to say the least..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The Egyptian Defence Industries are good when it comes to manufacturing avionics never the less many weapons lack production in large numbers despite being useful. Egypt also has great potentials among the newly graduated young men in tech sectors (including ex-students that were abroad) - hope an effort is made to put them together and start inventing some serious warfare-related tech.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> A little under 1400 Abrams M1A1 so far. Not sure of the exact number that were assembled in Egypt since the first couple of hundred were delivered from the US is my guess, until the Helwan Factory 200 was made ready to assemble the tanks in house.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell, but I don't think so and I believe we've seen the end of the line, hence the new contract with Russia with ToT for 500 T-90MS. It's still not clear if that entire 500 units are for domestic use or for selling them to other countries within Africa. I think the 200+/- or so T-55/62/80 in the inventory that are being used by the Republican Guard and various other specific entities might get some of those T-90MS' as replacement and the rest will be marketed? Remains to be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so TBH but one never knows. I think we're witnessing a radical shift in the US/Egyptian military cooperation on many fronts, between purchases through the military aid to exercising etc. A few of the upcoming events will indicate how that route will go. For example, in a recent interview with the American ambassador to Egypt (as well as a couple of other outlets mentioned similar things) is that there is a potentially substantial upgrade coming for the EAF's fleet of F-16s. The last significant upgrade to the F-16s was quite a while ago and it was basically taking the block 15s and 32s and bringing them up to block 40/42 status which is pretty good. That brought the entire fleet to a higher standard and made them all capable of laser targeting and carrying certain precision ammunition that they weren't capable of before because they simply were earlier models.
> 
> As you probably very well know, the F-16s need something like the Viper upgrade where all radars are upgraded to AESA ones like the Block-52s and of course, they all need a major BVR component that has been lacking for a while.
> 
> This might have been brought on by Sisi's brilliant maneuvers with you folks, and the Rafales and Mistrals and then of course, the Russian MiG-35s and now Sukhoi-35s. What happens from that specific deal with the Su-35s will determine the fate of US/Egyptian military cooperation for decades to come IMO. It will be very interesting to see what happens as a result of the Su-35 deal and if it affects the scheduled F-16 upgrade or not and the trickle-down effect from there to the Abrams and all other American systems. Should be very interesting.



I’d like to add to this my view; I’ll start with the rumors of Mubarak’s administration placing orders for 60-100 F-16s Block 60/62 and possible two dozen F-15Es, these or similar requests took place for sure - all denied by the Congress. I need to highlight that the restrictions that were posed on the EAF by the Congress are no more effective, DC realizes well that as long as they deny advanced munition and upgraded there are always billions being flown to Europe and Russia for advanced weapons sales (No need to list them) and that they can’t deny France selling their best weapons to Egypt (after all AIPAC and similar lobbies can live with Egypt’s anger but not with strained US-French relations). This has been a very clever move from Egypt, the US-French relations were like an armor used by Egypt for any undesired weapon purchases.
- The Congress now is to realize that Egypt isn’t in much need for the US weapons like before, Egypt is always welcomed by Russia & France - what the US wouldn’t provide, else would. All in all, the US doesn’t have a good reason to deny Egypt advanced weapons anymore and therefore serious upgrades aren’t hard to expect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ark_Angel

ARCH٤R said:


> I’d like to add to this my view; I’ll start with the rumors of Mubarak’s administration placing orders for 60-100 F-16s Block 60/62 and possible two dozen F-15Es, these or similar requests took place for sure - all denied by the Congress. I need to highlight that the restrictions that were posed on the EAF by the Congress are no more effective, DC realizes well that as long as they deny advanced munition and upgraded there are always billions being flown to Europe and Russia for advanced weapons sales (No need to list them) and that they can’t deny France selling their best weapons to Egypt (after all AIPAC and similar lobbies can live with Egypt’s anger but not with strained US-French relations). This has been a very clever move from Egypt, the US-French relations were like an armor used by Egypt for any undesired weapon purchases.
> - The Congress now is to realize that Egypt isn’t in much need for the US weapons like before, Egypt is always welcomed by Russia & France - what the US wouldn’t provide, else would. All in all, the US doesn’t have a good reason to deny Egypt advanced weapons anymore and therefore serious upgrades aren’t hard to expect.


And what did u get with your Rafales? Meteors? Nah! Nada! Come back to me when you have Meteors equipped Rafales flying around. Till then, Egyptian Members! Stop giving below the belt excuses! Your Weapon acquisition Department is rife with Corruption and Kick Backs. 10 Bn USD spent to date on French armaments and the best you can do with them is bombing the shit out of some shirtless Bedouin in the Sinai. Pure B.S!


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ark_Angel said:


> And what did u get with your Rafales? Meteors? Nah! Nada! Come back to me when you have Meteors equipped Rafales flying around. Till then, Egyptian Members! Stop giving below the belt excuses! Your Weapon acquisition Department is rife with Corruption and Kick Backs. 10 Bn USD spent to date on French armaments and the best you can do with them is bombing the shit out of some shirtless Bedouin in the Sinai. Pure B.S!



*sigh* Don’t put words in my mouth, Meteors are ordered already. What about Storm Shadows, MICAs and a low RCS? I wonder if you would say such about India or Qatar. Also it’s similar to saying the you couldn’t use say F-35s but to bomb terrorists. What we can do with them is nothing less than what France can do with their own Rafales or what Italy could do with say Eurofighters. I’m pretty sure you’d be lighter if you drop that mindset behind your back. 
+ If you have problems with Egyptians and their views you can always report that and see what could be done so that we don’t come across useless replies. Jeez... Are we talking about the Egyptian Armed Forces or how Egyptians view it? Take a look at the titles, they’re in English - too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I’d like to add to this my view; I’ll start with the rumors of Mubarak’s administration placing orders for 60-100 F-16s Block 60/62 and possible two dozen F-15Es, these or similar requests took place for sure - all denied by the Congress.



BTW, best bet is to ignore the bullshit posts like that one from that supposed "professional" LMFAO. Yeah, we'll be sure to get back to him since he's really that important........................NOT! 

I remember that very well, actually. The problem -- and the difference between Mubarak and Sisi I was eluding to earlier -- is that Mubarak stopped right at that. Even though he didn't want to sign the CISMOA either, Sisi didn't even bother with any American stuff except for ask for the impossible knowing what the answer was which opened the door wide open to go to France and especially Russia. That was the biggest difference that was very effective of Sisi's part. He essentially changed the dynamic of the entire US/Egyptian relationship with that one move and he did it with that cool and friendly smile.

He even signed the CISMOA knowing quite well that when it came time to advanced weapons such as the Longbow and the AMRAAMs that the US would use another excuse. They used to site the CISMOA as the reason why they couldn't sell those radars or weapons when in reality, it was all about Israel and the QME. He just made sure it was out of the way so that if the US started bitching once the Rafales showed up with the MICAs and the MiG-35 were armed with the R-73 but especially the R-77-1, they couldn't say squat. The only thing they can site now is CAATSA once the Su-35s start coming in and I'm pretty sure that whatever upgrade the American ambassador was talking about to the F-16 is going to be kiobashed in a heartbeat because of those jets. Unless the timing, for some strange reason allows the F-16 upgrade to go through prior to any Su-35s being delivered. But knowing the Americans pretty well and how smart they are, that entire Viper upgrade is probably contingent solely on the Su-35. But what is a bit strange is how they can think that a deal like that can be squashed after it's been paid a certain amount for, and ready to be delivered, how on earth can it be kiobashed? It would have to be something like the Mistral deal with Russia. IIRC, the French stopped the deal because of the sanctions and certainly not the Russians who were to receive the LHDs. In this case here, the Russians will never tell Egypt "ops, wait a minute, we can't deliver these jets to you know that you'll be sanctioned under CAATSA!" lololol! I doubt the Russians would give a flying rat's *** hanging sideways lmao. It would have to come from Egypt and Sisi & brass and I have a feeling they'll tell the US "ok, if you want us to kiobache the Su-35, here's our shopping list" and that list will have a lot of crazy stuff on it that the Americans will be forced to give Egypt the middle finger and then we're back to the Su-35.



ARCH٤R said:


> I need to highlight that the restrictions that were posed on the EAF by the Congress are no more effective, DC realizes well that as long as they deny advanced munition and upgraded there are always billions being flown to Europe and Russia for advanced weapons sales (No need to list them) and that they can’t deny France selling their best weapons to Egypt (after all AIPAC and similar lobbies can live with Egypt’s anger but not with strained US-French relations). This has been a very clever move from Egypt, the US-French relations were like an armor used by Egypt for any undesired weapon purchases.



Great point, and definitely another brilliant move by Sisi. And this really highlights his leadership qualities in that look at the time frame where he's been able to do all of this and this is all secondary to what he's accomplished for the economy and the country itself. All while dealing with the scum in Sina, the scum coming from Libya and the headache in Ethiopia. The people who criticize him and insult him and all that crap are one of two things, either truly ignorant because they chose to be because they're loyalties lie to the north of the Mediterranean and so automatically they're blacked out with ignorance, or they just hate from jealousy. Or a combination of both and we (or at least I) say kossomen omohom wel5elfohom wlad el kalb el metnakeen el ma3araseen el lebaw! lol  Not sure if you understand that because your flags say you're American living in Egypt? Or did you have that backwards?



ARCH٤R said:


> - The Congress now is to realize that Egypt isn’t in much need for the US weapons like before, Egypt is always welcomed by Russia & France - what the US wouldn’t provide, else would. All in all, the US doesn’t have a good reason to deny Egypt advanced weapons anymore and therefore serious upgrades aren’t hard to expect.



Well, remains to be seen. I agree the US doesn't need to deny any of these weapon anymore since we basically have found an alternative and eventually a better one than what the US offers if it comes to fruition (which is why I favor the Typhoon deal a bit more so than more Rafales) because Egypt can insist that Italy provides that particular long-range missile to make a $10 billion deal go through. Harder to do it with the finicky French. The leverage is always with those who hold the cash. We'll just really have to keep an eye on what the US does once the Su-35s start showing up. That will be the tell all.



The SC said:


> Impressive..to say the least..



So much cool variety but I would say the best part are the automatic stretchers. The way they fold out of their place inside the MRAP and then automatically slide out and down to the ground behind the vehicle making it really easy to load the wounded and then it automatically slides back up into place. Innovation without a doubt. The Chinese missile systems is really interesting and I need to find out a little more about how they worked out that deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So much cool variety but I would say the best part are the automatic stretchers. The way they fold out of their place inside the MRAP and then automatically slide out and down to the ground behind the vehicle making it really easy to load the wounded and then it automatically slides back up into place. Innovation without a doubt. The Chinese missile systems is really interesting and I need to find out a little more about how they worked out that deal.


*As of : 2019-03-26*

*China, Egypt to further enhance defense cooperation*

http://english.pladaily.com.cn/view/2019-03/26/content_9458841.htm

--------------------------

*Egypt-China Relations at the Present Stage*

...

To sum up, now China is interested in Egypt as a strategic partner for several main reasons. Firstly, the Suez Canal is an important transport artery of the world and a vital link in the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road. In this regard, cooperation with the ARE is becoming a crucial priority to China. Secondly, the increasing Chinese influence on Egypt contributes to the growing role of China in the Mediterranean region. With the intensification of military-political cooperation between Cairo and Beijing, this may lead to increased pressure on the EU countries. Thirdly, given its election to the chairmanship of the African Union and the strengthening of its role in the organization, Egypt becomes one of the key vehicles of Chinese interests on the African continent. Finally, Egypt remains an important market for Chinese goods.

...

https://russiancouncil.ru/en/analyt...y/egypt-china-relations-at-the-present-stage/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ark_Angel

ARCH٤R said:


> *sigh* Don’t put words in my mouth, Meteors are ordered already. What about Storm Shadows, MICAs and a low RCS? I wonder if you would say such about India or Qatar. Also it’s similar to saying the you couldn’t use say F-35s but to bomb terrorists. What we can do with them is nothing less than what France can do with their own Rafales or what Italy could do with say Eurofighters. I’m pretty sure you’d be lighter if you drop that mindset behind your back.
> + If you have problems with Egyptians and their views you can always report that and see what could be done so that we don’t come across useless replies. Jeez... Are we talking about the Egyptian Armed Forces or how Egyptians view it? Take a look at the titles, they’re in English - too.


No issues with the Egyptians as a nation or people. But the acquisition process is pure B.S to be honest!
When you don’t factor in your principle adversary capabilities while making big ticket purchases one definitely knows there is something wrong going on in the system. And once you allow the difference between yourself and your principle foe to grow even while your spending a lot of cash on the face of it to counter the imbalance while in reality the force capability doesn’t grow...it always leaves a few questions instead of answers. And as far as the other poster goes, I believe it’s not the time to call in favour from Kamels men to knock on your door someday. Your analysis and posts are Horse Shit to say the least. And now go have a cup of tea in COVA, Zamalek from my side because gauging from your facts or understanding about how geo politics work your probably still in high school or less.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> I agree the US doesn't need to deny any of these weapon anymore since we basically have found an alternative and eventually a better one than what the US offers if it comes to fruition (which is why I favor the Typhoon deal a bit more so than more Rafales) because Egypt can insist that Italy provides that particular long-range missile to make a $10 billion deal go through. Harder to do it with the finicky French. The leverage is always with those who hold the cash. We'll just really have to keep an eye on what the US does once the Su-35s start showing up. That will be the tell all.


Well, if they were to pose sanctions they would have done it before MiG-29M2s, Ka-52s and now Su-35s - I find it hard for the US to do such since they stated that they don’t mind Egypt acquiring arms from other countries. BTW, if there was a way Russia got paid for the weapons, it wasn’t money, the US doesn’t allow that anymore and so it’s not hard to guess that the economic zone in Port Said was the price paid for all these weapons (it will also benefit Egypt a lot; Employment is just on the bottom of the list of perks).
Typhoons? I’ve came across a forum (runned by an author of many books related to the Air Forces in the ME and specifically ‘Arab MiGs’ series, he has good connections with consultants or similar from various aircraft companies like Dassault. He says the Saudis are having problems with their British counterparts concerning spares for the Eurofighters while Egypt has little to no disputes with France, the French are more likely to make you capable of overhauling the Rafale engines in the future than the Italians and they put in good efforts by selling you the F3 standard.



Gomig-21 said:


> Egypt can insist that Italy provides that particular long-range missile to make a $10 billion deal go through



Egypt has already ordered the Meteors but received non, neither Qatar nor India received any (yet) because they are still undergoing some tests.

*Imagine* using the US-French relations as a shield for wiring AASM bombs and MICAs to our F-16s after the upgrades if we don’t get AMRAAMs! Like: I can’t beat the Congress, but France could.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ark_Angel said:


> But the acquisition process is pure B.S to be honest!


Your view is noted, I’ll see what can I do with it.


Ark_Angel said:


> When you don’t factor in your principle adversary capabilities while making big ticket purchases one definitely knows there is something wrong going on in the system


We got aircraft capable of deploying the best of A-A missiles Russia has - hmm.
We got the best 4th gen fighter that could match a 5th gen one (F-35Is for simplicity) - hmm.


Ark_Angel said:


> And once you allow the difference between yourself and your principle foe to grow even while your spending a lot of cash on the face of it to counter the imbalance while in reality the force capability doesn’t grow...


This isn’t based on anything but personal views. Rafales got AESAs, MiG-29M2s got AESAs. I can argue with you till the 2025 about this matter - and trust me I’ll use nothing but the documented capabilities of these aircrafts.


Ark_Angel said:


> Your analysis and posts are Horse Shit to say the least.


If it bothers then report it, if not then why state it? I didn’t ask for your opinion which pretty much highlights where it’d go. I got my own views so don’t force your own upon me.


Ark_Angel said:


> And now go have a cup of tea in COVA, Zamalek from my side because gauging from your facts or understanding about how geo politics work your probably still in high school or less


Rather ask where I got my understanding from instead of spray conclusions around.


Ark_Angel said:


> And now go have a cup of tea in COVA, Zamalek from my side because gauging from your facts or understanding about how geo politics work your probably still in high school or less


Your gauging? It pretty much ends up in the trash.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Well, if they were to pose sanctions they would have done it before MiG-29M2s, Ka-52s and now Su-35s - I find it hard for the US to do such since they stated that they don’t mind Egypt acquiring arms from other countries. BTW, if there was a way Russia got paid for the weapons, it wasn’t money, the US doesn’t allow that anymore and so it’s not hard to guess that the economic zone in Port Said was the price paid for all these weapons (it will also benefit Egypt a lot; Employment is just on the bottom of the list of perks).



The only item singed for purchase AFTER CAATSA was the Su-35 contract. The rest from the MiG-35 to the Ka-52 and on backwards were all bought pre-CAATSA and so the US couldn't do anything about them because of that timing. That's why Pompeo the clown came out specifically only after the Su-35 signing which is why this is the one that will make or break the situation.



ARCH٤R said:


> Typhoons? I’ve came across a forum (runned by an author of many books related to the Air Forces in the ME and specifically ‘Arab MiGs’ series, he has good connections with consultants or similar from various aircraft companies like Dassault. He says the Saudis are having problems with their British counterparts concerning spares for the Eurofighters while Egypt has little to no disputes with France, the French are more likely to make you capable of overhauling the Rafale engines in the future than the Italians and they put in good efforts by selling you the F3 standard.



I say Typhoons because let's be honest, the French are finicky and they took out a lot of critical system from the Mistrals and left them naked without offering any alternatives and they could've pushed the meteor much sooner through MBDA just like they did for Sweden and their Gripen. So I suggested it's better to go with the Typhoon as Italy is making a TON OF $$$ off this deal and that's a good way to persuade them that if they wanted to include the Typhoon into the deal, then the Meteor must be part of it or it doesn't happen. Use it as leverage and I still think that despite the few issues, the Typhoon is a super astounding bird and the diversity it brings while incorporating them with the Rafales would be a deadly combination that would work fantastically.



ARCH٤R said:


> Egypt has already ordered the Meteors but received non, neither Qatar nor India received any (yet) because they are still undergoing some tests.
> 
> *Imagine* using the US-French relations as a shield for wiring AASM bombs and MICAs to our F-16s after the upgrades if we don’t get AMRAAMs! Like: I can’t beat the Congress, but France could.



Ordering them and actually receiving them are two different things, especially with our French friends. I don't feel good about getting them through France but then I look at the incredible deal the Italians are willing to give us and I think the meteor would be easily accompanied the Typhoon and the Italians would make sure of it more so than the French. Just MO from everything I've seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

The SC said:


> Aren't you ashamed of saying that..
> 
> *Turkish Bayraktar Drone is 'Copied' from Israeli UAVs: Russian media
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/27208/Turkish_Bayraktar_Drone_is__Copied__from_Israeli_UAVs__Russian_media*


Bro, are you Muslim?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Does anyone have good guesses about the CISMOA status? I’m engaged in some OSINT and I’ve came across C-17s landing in western bases in Egypt. Something(s) tell me they do not belong to the UAE, shouldn’t there be facilities that maintain the F-16s/AH-64s in these bases? Maybe the USAF could be flying in needed equipment for making new facilities in these bases - Or setting up some of their own as the CISMOA grants them...


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Does anyone have good guesses about the CISMOA status? I’m engaged in some OSINT and I’ve came across C-17s landing in western bases in Egypt. Something(s) tell me they do not belong to the UAE, shouldn’t there be facilities that maintain the F-16s/AH-64s in these bases? Maybe the USAF could be flying in needed equipment for making new facilities in these bases - Or setting up some of their own as the CISMOA grants them...



Well, this is from last Saturday the 11th for most flights "in and around Libya" and that's all I can tell you about any specific location but as you can imagine and connect the dots once you see the aircraft involved. Most C-17s are UAEs with 3 being USAF aircraft. But some interesting types with a mixed bag of surveillance aircraft (such as the EAF's Beechcraft 1900C) and other petroleum assets aircraft with only a few fighter jets (mostly British Eurfighter Typhoons) and most of them flying around 7K meters.

Mostly RAF, UAE and EAF birds with the occasional German and Czech and notice the refuelers are all USAF and not necessarily NATO. Some interesting stuff and some could be coming out of western Egypt and some from south of Libya while others straight from Europe or the Mediterranean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SC said:


> 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 5 years ago ..already in 2015
> 
> One of the oldest long-standing Armies in history, one of the strongest Navies in the world, one of the most sophisticated Air-Defense Systems on Earth, an Air Force capable of deterring any threat to the security of this country. It is the Egyptian Military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder some sick people are getting jealous, complexed and envious! too bad,,they all claim to be Muslims..


Indeed, Egyptian recent military procurement has made it such a formidable army. Few years ago, I was wondering about the huge purchases of equipment from everywhere.. Now I know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Indeed, Egyptian recent military procurement has made it such a formidable army. Few years ago, I was wondering about the huge purchases of equipment from everywhere.. Now I know why.



Good to see you again, it's been a while. Waiting for Philip the Arab to get over his ban and rejoin us again. He needs to ignore the one individual who keeps banning him, even though that individual bashes Sisi and he tries to explain it to him, also a Jordanian brother, I'm very impressed about how much he knows about the Egyptian military and politics but he should forget about that one fella and not even bother quoting him.

And speaking of @The SC 's post and that video, there are so many great tidbits but the best one IMO is the shot from one of the EAF's Wing Loong UAV filming from a higher altitude and below it as an EAF F-16 screaming by while perfectly dropping a (what looks to be a lobbed Mk-82 free falling bomb and nails his target perfectly @ minute 2:39 in the first video. So the Wing Loong is filming the footage directly under it which happens to be an F16 flying at prob. 400-500knts while dropping a bomb that hits the building perfectly and explodes all in a matter of less than a second. That made its rounds on Twitter for a while.

BTW, the people who criticize the lining up of armored vehicles and all the tanks and soldiers and even aircraft is silly because that exposes them for the military frauds that they are. Obviously they don't know much about military tactics and discipline because that perfecting of lining up huge columns of armor and vehicles and aircraft is all part of the military disciplinary action. The better the lining or larger formation, the better the military discipline is instilled into those groups and the better the discipline, the better everything else. This is basic, military 101 knowledge and so when an individual who's from a place where most men are blanket wearing, goat loving, mountain dwelling, women beating individuals, actually has the nerve to criticize such intense military disciplinary actions, it's funny as heck! 

Oh, and then there's the supposed "Italian" member a couple of pages back who posted the 2-seater EAF F-16s pic I posted which were escorting the presidential airplane and made the comment that "in true dictator fashion to have 2 seaters to prevent a 'blue on blue' so that one can stop the other" I almost fell out of my chair!!! LMFAO! As if it would be impossible that the 2 of them would be in on it, right? Only 1 every time?!?!?!?! loooooooooooooooooooool. That's the typical, abusive douchebaggery that unfortunately we have to deal with but it's so stupid that apparently they shoot themselves in the foot at the same time like he just did on that one that you can't help but think their IQ must be equal to that of a cucumber! I felt my IQ drop by at least 100 points reading that pile of steaming dung. 

The only sad part to all of this is the level of hate. It's a real shame what I've been seeing on this board lately towards anything Egyptian. But, it has everything to do with the flightless bird "fetish" that @Philip the Arab described in perfect fashion lol and it is what it is since it helps us understand what some of the others go through, such as the Indian members or even the Chinese ones and of course, the American members take a beating occasionally as well. But I suppose that only means that if you're being ball busted around here, you must be rubbing the dinks the wrong way which is a good thing and only means we're doing something right to rile up the degenerates! 

Hey @ARCH٤R , I was going to welcome you to the forum but I see you've been a member since 2016, just you haven't posted much until recently. Hope you stick around.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Gomig-21 said:


> Good to see you again, it's been a while. Waiting for Philip the Arab to get over his ban and rejoin us again. He needs to ignore the one individual who keeps banning him, even though that individual bashes Sisi and he tries to explain it to him, also a Jordanian brother, I'm very impressed about how much he knows about the Egyptian military and politics but he should forget about that one fella and not even bother quoting him.
> 
> And speaking of @The SC 's post and that video, there are so many great tidbits but the best one IMO is the shot from one of the EAF's Wing Loong UAV filming from a higher altitude and below it as an EAF F-16 screaming by while perfectly dropping a (what looks to be a lobbed Mk-82 free falling bomb and nails his target perfectly @ minute 2:39 in the first video. So the Wing Loong is filming the footage directly under it which happens to be an F16 flying at prob. 400-500knts while dropping a bomb that hits the building perfectly and explodes all in a matter of less than a second. That made its rounds on Twitter for a while.
> 
> BTW, the people who criticize the lining up of armored vehicles and all the tanks and soldiers and even aircraft is silly because that exposes them for the military frauds that they are. Obviously they don't know much about military tactics and discipline because that perfecting of lining up huge columns of armor and vehicles and aircraft is all part of the military disciplinary action. The better the lining or larger formation, the better the military discipline is instilled into those groups and the better the discipline, the better everything else. This is basic, military 101 knowledge and so when an individual who's from a place where most men are blanket wearing, goat loving, mountain dwelling, women beating individuals, actually has the nerve to criticize such intense military disciplinary actions, it's funny as heck!
> 
> Oh, and then there's the supposed "Italian" member a couple of pages back who posted the 2-seater EAF F-16s pic I posted which were escorting the presidential airplane and made the comment that "in true dictator fashion to have 2 seaters to prevent a 'blue on blue' so that one can stop the other" I almost fell out of my chair!!! LMFAO! As if it would be impossible that the 2 of them would be in on it, right? Only 1 every time?!?!?!?! loooooooooooooooooooool. That's the typical, abusive douchebaggery that unfortunately we have to deal with but it's so stupid that apparently they shoot themselves in the foot at the same time like he just did on that one that you can't help but think their IQ must be equal to that of a cucumber! I felt my IQ drop by at least 100 points reading that pile of steaming dung.
> 
> The only sad part to all of this is the level of hate. It's a real shame what I've been seeing on this board lately towards anything Egyptian. But, it has everything to do with the flightless bird "fetish" that @Philip the Arab described in perfect fashion lol and it is what it is since it helps us understand what some of the others go through, such as the Indian members or even the Chinese ones and of course, the American members take a beating occasionally as well. But I suppose that only means that if you're being ball busted around here, you must be rubbing the dinks the wrong way which is a good thing and only means we're doing something right to rile up the degenerates!
> 
> Hey @ARCH٤R , I was going to welcome you to the forum but I see you've been a member since 2016, just you haven't posted much until recently. Hope you stick around.


Good to see you too. I know bro, it's needless to say that this forum has always been anti Arab, that's why I ditched it for quite awhile. Anyway, who cares what's said here, life goes on and what matters is the way things are going on the ground, where president Sisi is doing an exemplary job in all areas, kudos to that. Here, I've seen psychopaths, prudent people, you can also see the dumbest ones you might encounter once in your real life time. 

Egypt wasn't that of a controversial issue here back in the day, Saudi Arabia was. Man.. so much hate, so much. However, I'm glad someone like MBS is finally there to lead the country into the forefront of nations along with Egypt. On the other side, our foes; namely: Turkey and Iran are going through hard times on all fronts. I hope they come to their senses.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The only item singed for purchase AFTER CAATSA was the Su-35 contract. The rest from the MiG-35 to the Ka-52 and on backwards were all bought pre-CAATSA and so the US couldn't do anything about them because of that timing. That's why Pompeo the clown came out specifically only after the Su-35 signing which is why this is the one that will make or break the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I say Typhoons because let's be honest, the French are finicky and they took out a lot of critical system from the Mistrals and left them naked without offering any alternatives and they could've pushed the meteor much sooner through MBDA just like they did for Sweden and their Gripen. So I suggested it's better to go with the Typhoon as Italy is making a TON OF $$$ off this deal and that's a good way to persuade them that if they wanted to include the Typhoon into the deal, then the Meteor must be part of it or it doesn't happen. Use it as leverage and I still think that despite the few issues, the Typhoon is a super astounding bird and the diversity it brings while incorporating them with the Rafales would be a deadly combination that would work fantastically.
> 
> 
> 
> Ordering them and actually receiving them are two different things, especially with our French friends. I don't feel good about getting them through France but then I look at the incredible deal the Italians are willing to give us and I think the meteor would be easily accompanied the Typhoon and the Italians would make sure of it more so than the French. Just MO from everything I've seen.


Bro..the S-35 deal was negotiates at the same time as the Migs.. it is an old deal.. 2015 when it was 24 Migs and some SU-X.. effected in 2018.. maybe before..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro..the S-35 deal was negotiates at the same time as the Migs.. it is an old deal.. 2015 when it was 24 Migs and some SU-X.. effected in 2018.. maybe before..



So according to most information out there about the Egyptian Su-35 deal with Russia, the initial request for the F-35 came long ago, even before the EAF decided to go to France and make a deal for the Rafales. So if the F-35 was requested way in the beginning, it was another one of Sisi's & co.'s brilliant maneuvering since they must've known with 99.999% certainty that the F-35 would be denied. And by requesting it and being denied as the first move in the modernization process, that pretty much shifted the pressure off of Egypt as far as being able to pursue other alternatives including Russian aircraft as well. If the US starts bitching and hemming and hawing, Egypt can just say "hey, we asked you for the F-35 and you gave us the middle finger. What do you expect us to do now? We don't want anymore F-16's without essential elements in them (particularly the comms moreso than BVR weapons but the latter too, of course) and if the essential elements will always be excluded -- despite us signing the CISMOA -- that means that any of the F-15s, be it the SE, XE XYZ or whatever wouldn't be appealing either."

That was just perfect the way Sisi handled that and so I think it all comes down to the timing of the Su-35 deal and when CAATSA was put into practice by the US.

According to timelines, this is as much as we know:
_*In March 2019, it was reported that Egypt would procure "over two dozen" Su-35s from Russia in a deal valued about $US2 billion, finalized in late 2018.* Deliveries were expected to begin as early as 2020 or 2021. *Deputy head of the Rosoboronexport Sergei Kornev denied the signing of any contract to supply Su-35s to Egypt. *U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo warned Egypt against buying Su-35s, saying "...if those systems were to be purchased, the CAATSA statute would require sanctions on the regime."

*On 19 May 2020, Russia began Su-35 production for Egypt
*_
Look at all that crazy stuff lol.
- Negotiations were said to be concluded by late 2018
- The deal was reported in March 2019
- Sergei Kornev denies any signing of any contract to supply Egypt with Su-35s
- Pompeo threatens the CAATSA statute should those systems be purchased by Egypt.

So the timeline of signing the contract is key to know whether the US has a leg to stand on as far as the CAATSA statute and we simply don't know when that was for sure.

CAATSA was passed in the US senate and the orange baboon signed it into law on August 2, 2017. This is most likely way before any agreement was made between Russia & Egypt for the Su-35s and so that's why I'm thinking that we really have to wait and see if the US wants to push any sanctions against Egypt because I'm sure it doesn't want to put that kind of pressure as it sees Egypt being a vital ally in the stability of the region (particularly with Israel) and this would affect a lot of that. Also, I go back to Sisi's brilliant move of requesting the F-35 prior to starting any of the modernization process knowing it'll get denies and basically give him the green light and the leverage he needed. "We asked you for one of your better aircraft, you denied it to us and so we had no choice but to go elsewhere." Now he's protected by the laws of self defense and that any country can secure the weapons it needs to protect itself.

I think these few lines from this article's last paragraph pretty much describes the entire situation:

_It began pursuing the recent Russian deal as well as French Rafale aircraft after *Washington declined to sell Egypt F-35 fighter jets.

Last November, US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Defense Secretary Mark Esper warned Egypt against concluding the purchase of Russia’s Sukhoi Su-35.*

*However, Cairo appears poised to proceed with the deal and will try to absorb the negative effects which the deal could have on its relationship with the US, knowing that Washington needs its security partnership with Egypt to promote stability in the Middle East.

https://thearabweekly.com/egypts-su...could-spark-tensions-between-washington-cairo*_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Egypt, officially first client for the Sukhoi 35 in the MEA region*
in North Africa 14/05/2020







CAIRO / N / AF / ROSOBORONEXPORT / 2018/10 (P / 1781811151143) as of 19/03/2018, This is the title of the contract between Egypt and Russia for the supply of a number of Su-35 fighters from Sukhoi to the Egyptian air forces.

This title appeared today on tender published today on the official Russian website Zakupki with a clear mention of the contract and the production plant that produces the Su-35. This internal call for tenders was launched for the supply of electronic and connector equipment for the completion of the contract with Egypt.

The Egyptian Air Force has ordered 26 Su-35 fighters despite threats of sanctions by the United States against it under the CAATSA law. Threats that have been largely overlooked by India and Turkey after the purchase of S-400 Air defense systems.

The aircraft with serial number 06411, which is currently being assembled at the JSC Sukhoi factory in Komsomolsk sur Amour in the Russian Far East, should be destined for Egypt and would be part of the first batch to be delivered before the end of this year 2020.






Egyptian military aviation has experienced a major qualitative leap in recent years with the purchase of Rafales and Mig-29m2 *and with negotiations for the acquisition of Leonardo’s M-346 advanced training aircraft.* With this purchase, Egypt has taken a step closer to aerial domination in the middle-eastern region and for the first time acquires a very long range and long endurance fighter aircraft.

https://www.menadefense.net/north-a...t-client-for-the-sukhoi-35-in-the-mea-region/

You know, @The SC , the Italian mega contract is equally as important in the grand scheme of all this modernization and particularly with the Leonardo M-346 advanced trainer aircraft because the current training is mostly done on also older aircraft, going from the Grob to the K-8 to the L-59E and then possibly Alpha Jets as well as moving into the F-16 for a few flights even if their eventual AC is a different model just to familiarize themselves with some of the latest avionics and this makes that M-346 Aermacchi a very attractive element in all of this as the academy needs a newer, state of the art trainer with the latest avionics etc. to teach the cadets and get them that much further in the process of readiness for their final spot.

That was why we kept hearing a potential contract with the Russian Yak 130 and how close they were to signing a deal for that trainer a couple of years ago. But now that Italy (or maybe even Egypt requesting that specific aircraft) adding 24 of them into the mega deal has become a must in order to maximize the potential of all these acquisitions. What do you think, sir? And @Amun & @ARCH٤R & @Philip the Arab?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amun

Gomig-21 said:


> So according to most information out there about the Egyptian Su-35 deal with Russia, the initial request for the F-35 came long ago, even before the EAF decided to go to France and make a deal for the Rafales. So if the F-35 was requested way in the beginning, it was another one of Sisi's & co.'s brilliant maneuvering since they must've known with 99.999% certainty that the F-35 would be denied. And by requesting it and being denied as the first move in the modernization process, that pretty much shifted the pressure off of Egypt as far as being able to pursue other alternatives including Russian aircraft as well. If the US starts bitching and hemming and hawing, Egypt can just say "hey, we asked you for the F-35 and you gave us the middle finger. What do you expect us to do now? We don't want anymore F-16's without essential elements in them (particularly the comms moreso than BVR weapons but the latter too, of course) and if the essential elements will always be excluded -- despite us signing the CISMOA -- that means that any of the F-15s, be it the SE, XE XYZ or whatever wouldn't be appealing either."
> 
> That was just perfect the way Sisi handled that and so I think it all comes down to the timing of the Su-35 deal and when CAATSA was put into practice by the US.
> 
> According to timelines, this is as much as we know:
> _*In March 2019, it was reported that Egypt would procure "over two dozen" Su-35s from Russia in a deal valued about $US2 billion, finalized in late 2018.* Deliveries were expected to begin as early as 2020 or 2021. *Deputy head of the Rosoboronexport Sergei Kornev denied the signing of any contract to supply Su-35s to Egypt. *U.S. Secretary of State Mike Pompeo warned Egypt against buying Su-35s, saying "...if those systems were to be purchased, the CAATSA statute would require sanctions on the regime."
> 
> *On 19 May 2020, Russia began Su-35 production for Egypt
> *_
> Look at all that crazy stuff lol.
> - Negotiations were said to be concluded by late 2018
> - The deal was reported in March 2019
> - Sergei Kornev denies any signing of any contract to supply Egypt with Su-35s
> - Pompeo threatens the CAATSA statute should those systems be purchased by Egypt.
> 
> So the timeline of signing the contract is key to know whether the US has a leg to stand on as far as the CAATSA statute and we simply don't know when that was for sure.
> 
> CAATSA was passed in the US senate and the orange baboon signed it into law on August 2, 2017. This is most likely way before any agreement was made between Russia & Egypt for the Su-35s and so that's why I'm thinking that we really have to wait and see if the US wants to push any sanctions against Egypt because I'm sure it doesn't want to put that kind of pressure as it sees Egypt being a vital ally in the stability of the region (particularly with Israel) and this would affect a lot of that. Also, I go back to Sisi's brilliant move of requesting the F-35 prior to starting any of the modernization process knowing it'll get denies and basically give him the green light and the leverage he needed. "We asked you for one of your better aircraft, you denied it to us and so we had no choice but to go elsewhere." Now he's protected by the laws of self defense and that any country can secure the weapons it needs to protect itself.
> 
> I think these few lines from this article's last paragraph pretty much describes the entire situation:
> 
> _It began pursuing the recent Russian deal as well as French Rafale aircraft after *Washington declined to sell Egypt F-35 fighter jets.
> 
> Last November, US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Defense Secretary Mark Esper warned Egypt against concluding the purchase of Russia’s Sukhoi Su-35.*
> 
> *However, Cairo appears poised to proceed with the deal and will try to absorb the negative effects which the deal could have on its relationship with the US, knowing that Washington needs its security partnership with Egypt to promote stability in the Middle East.
> 
> https://thearabweekly.com/egypts-su...could-spark-tensions-between-washington-cairo*_
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Egypt, officially first client for the Sukhoi 35 in the MEA region*
> in North Africa 14/05/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAIRO / N / AF / ROSOBORONEXPORT / 2018/10 (P / 1781811151143) as of 19/03/2018, This is the title of the contract between Egypt and Russia for the supply of a number of Su-35 fighters from Sukhoi to the Egyptian air forces.
> 
> This title appeared today on tender published today on the official Russian website Zakupki with a clear mention of the contract and the production plant that produces the Su-35. This internal call for tenders was launched for the supply of electronic and connector equipment for the completion of the contract with Egypt.
> 
> The Egyptian Air Force has ordered 26 Su-35 fighters despite threats of sanctions by the United States against it under the CAATSA law. Threats that have been largely overlooked by India and Turkey after the purchase of S-400 Air defense systems.
> 
> The aircraft with serial number 06411, which is currently being assembled at the JSC Sukhoi factory in Komsomolsk sur Amour in the Russian Far East, should be destined for Egypt and would be part of the first batch to be delivered before the end of this year 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian military aviation has experienced a major qualitative leap in recent years with the purchase of Rafales and Mig-29m2 *and with negotiations for the acquisition of Leonardo’s M-346 advanced training aircraft.* With this purchase, Egypt has taken a step closer to aerial domination in the middle-eastern region and for the first time acquires a very long range and long endurance fighter aircraft.
> 
> https://www.menadefense.net/north-a...t-client-for-the-sukhoi-35-in-the-mea-region/
> 
> You know, @The SC , the Italian mega contract is equally as important in the grand scheme of all this modernization and particularly with the Leonardo M-346 advanced trainer aircraft because the current training is mostly done on also older aircraft, going from the Grob to the K-8 to the L-59E and then possibly Alpha Jets as well as moving into the F-16 for a few flights even if their eventual AC is a different model just to familiarize themselves with some of the latest avionics and this makes that M-346 Aermacchi a very attractive element in all of this as the academy needs a newer, state of the art trainer with the latest avionics etc. to teach the cadets and get them that much further in the process of readiness for their final spot.
> 
> That was why we kept hearing a potential contract with the Russian Yak 130 and how close they were to signing a deal for that trainer a couple of years ago. But now that Italy (or maybe even Egypt requesting that specific aircraft) adding 24 of them into the mega deal has become a must in order to maximize the potential of all these acquisitions. What do you think, sir? And @Amun & @ARCH٤R & @Philip the Arab?



The core subject for SU-35 .... is that Egypt actually asked for the F-35 .... Trump approved it .... but the Congress denied it..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> The core subject for SU-35 .... is that Egypt actually asked for the F-35 .... Trump approved it .... but the Congress denied it..!



The problem with this whole particular scenario is that I don't think many understand that the orange baboon doesn't have much of a saying in this matter. This is why the American system of governing is really one of the best in the world (I know many will disagree with that statement but it's true) in that even though anyone can really get elected if he or she can raise enough money and captivate enough people to get the right support and win one of the party nominations, even with all that and he or she becomes president, there are so many checks and balances that keep him or her from making certain decisions and one of those main checks and balances is the approval of high-end, sensitive American made military systems. He can promise Sisi the sun and the moon together in one box, but that's nothing but hot air coming out of his *** and we know who really allows it or disapproves it. And that's what happened with the F-35 and Egypt.

He might've done it to make himself look good to Sisi or since he's dumber than a stick of asparagus, he might've actually thought he had the power to do it but then found out he didn't lol. I think it's the latter since we see his dumbassery on a daily basis up here and that wouldn't shock me that he was too stupid to know that congress had to approve that deal and there was no way they were going to. Anyway, screw the F-35 imagine if they actually approved it without the AIM-120 and AIM-9x ppppfftttlllLLMFAO! oh ma goodness.

Nice shot of yet another Sa'ka Special Forces with Egyptian-made MRAP 4X4 APCs with a lot of versatility in the Temsah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> there are so many checks and balances that keep him or her from making certain decisions and one of those main checks and balances is the approval of high-end, sensitive American made military systems. He can promise Sisi the sun and the moon together in one box, but that's nothing but hot air coming out of his ***


Yes, this is the definition of lobbying, the US president in 1979 wanted to sell Egypt the F-15 and thought of delaying their delivery so that he doesn’t make the ‘pro-Israeli forces’ in the Congress upset. No one can deny Egypt’s need of a lobby, and like AIPAC or NIAC they should be registered as an internal lobby that calls for the rights of Egyptian Americans (while also calling for support to Egypt) which exceed 1 million in numbers. You could also think about the need of having the majority of the Congress members on your side at one time, as long as you get a minority in the Congress they’ll get voted out. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ta...east/articles/qatar-foreign-lobbying-campaign
The Qataris decided to go for a party rather than the Congress, like Iran and NIAC. Shall we do something similar we would be successful after all the QME isn’t an all out effort - if you can trick the US into signing such with you it’ll be awesome. Look at the Iranian nuclear deal! Everyone is bumping their heads into the wall now and the US lost the EU’s support all because NIAC defeated AIPAC years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

ARCH٤R said:


> Yes, this is the definition of lobbying, the US president in 1979 wanted to sell Egypt the F-15 and thought of delaying their delivery so that he doesn’t make the ‘pro-Israeli forces’ in the Congress upset. No one can deny Egypt’s need of a lobby, and like AIPAC or NIAC they should be registered as an internal lobby that calls for the rights of Egyptian Americans (while also calling for support to Egypt) which exceed 1 million in numbers. You could also think about the need of having the majority of the Congress members on your side at one time, as long as you get a minority in the Congress they’ll get voted out. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ta...east/articles/qatar-foreign-lobbying-campaign
> The Qataris decided to go for a party rather than the Congress, like Iran and NIAC. Shall we do something similar we would be successful after all the QME isn’t an all out effort - if you can trick the US into signing such with you it’ll be awesome. Look at the Iranian nuclear deal! Everyone is bumping their heads into the wall now and the US lost the EU’s support all because NIAC defeated AIPAC years ago.
> View attachment 652267


Is that picture an ongoing program for Egyptian f 16s?


----------



## Incog_nito

As Egypt is acquiring Rafaels and MiG-35s, and possible deal of license production of JF-17s. Will Egypt be open to selling it's 15 Mirage-2000s to any Muslim country?


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Yes, this is the definition of lobbying, the US president in 1979 wanted to sell Egypt the F-15 and thought of delaying their delivery so that he doesn’t make the ‘pro-Israeli forces’ in the Congress upset.



The F-15? Are you sure about that? I remember the story being the F-5 not the F-15 and the US really pushing the F-5 and Sadat looking the other way until they started with the F-20 Tigershark which is -- as you probably very well know -- an improved version of the F-5 and Mubarak, being the Air Force general during the war and knowledgeable about the goings on told Sadat not to waiver from the F-16 and demand that aircraft and only that aircraft. Eventually the US kept pushing the F-20 Tigershark and that's when Sadat said the heck with you to the US and went out and bought the 20 Mirage 2000s that we still have till today. That was how they came to be in the EAF in such a low number, although there are fanatic rumors out there that the actual number of purchased Mirage 2Ks was 2 order of 20 units and the total is actually around 40 aircraft not including attrition rate. 

But getting back to your point, I think you meant the F-5 which then turned into the F-20 Tigershark?

Here's the F-5 that was proposed to Egypt in Egyptian colors (I do believe that these ended up ether in Tunisia or Iran, one or the other) followed by the F-20 Tigershark.






Here's the Tigershark on the day the US did an exhibition flight in front of Sadat and Mubarak and other US and Egyptian dignitaries, also in EAF colors.








ARCH٤R said:


> Shall we do something similar we would be successful after all the QME isn’t an all out effort - if you can trick the US into signing such with you it’ll be awesome.



Come on up. I'll pick you up at the airport and we'll get busy right away. We need Sisi's permission and plenty of $$$ for payroll and expenses since we'll need to stay at nice hotels in DC and we need several suits to look sharp etc. and all of that costs money. Sign the contract, bring a copy for me with you and I'll meet you at the airport. Let's get this going! 



Wilhelm II said:


> Is that picture an ongoing program for Egyptian f 16s?



It's very possible. We know for sure there is an Egyptian F-16 "upgrade" of some kind coming up in the next few months but what it entails, we have no idea yet. Nor do we know if it will be affected by the arrival of the first batch of Su-35s.



Incog_nito said:


> As Egypt is acquiring Rafaels and MiG-35s, and possible deal of license production of JF-17s. Will Egypt be open to selling it's 15 Mirage-2000s to any Muslim country?



It all depends on how the next batch of delta/canard platform goes with either France or Italy. If France comes to terms on its offer for a new order of Rafales and the EAF can increase it's numbers by at least 48 aircraft (plus the current 23), then if it was up to me, I would cut a deal with Pakistan on the Mirage 2000s for sure. Those are actually in great shape as the EAF has babied them since they bought them.

But if the Rafale doesn't happen and say the Eurofighter Typhoon deal with Italy happens, I would be inclined to keep the 2Ks for a while longer. But that's just me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

https://books.google.com.eg/books?id=yGOsAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA146&dq=Egypt+F-15+pro+Israeli+Forces&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiyt-SImNrqAhWsDmMBHZEYAcIQ6AEIKTAA#v=onepage&q=Egypt F-15 pro Israeli Forces&f=false



Gomig-21 said:


> Come on up. I'll pick you up at the airport and we'll get busy right away. We need Sisi's permission and plenty of $$$ for payroll and expenses since we'll need to stay at nice hotels in DC and we need several suits to look sharp etc. and all of that costs money. Sign the contract, bring a copy for me with you and I'll meet you at the airport. Let's get this going!



Well I’m no foreigner to Egyptian Americans, they on average have a good class in the US, and are making us proud by the day - same goes to the Egyptians in other western countries. Money should be supplied by the government (we reaped more than a 50 billion dollar increase in economy between 2018 and 2019) and I don’t think we’d need more than 2 Billion dollars. Sure it’s all for the country but they would have saved us money on the Su-35s at least. Also you mentioned me being offline for YEARS, I was too reluctant and uninformed about the Egyptian AirPower, now I’ve read books like Arab MiGs (Vol.6 to be precise) and Phoenix over the Nile which dramatically improved my knowledge for me to be qualified to discuss such matters based on knowledge and not bias.
https://egyptindependent.com/egyptian-international-lobby-inevitability/
I actually aim to Lobby the US in the future, too much to do tho. My list is... endless.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> https://books.google.com.eg/books?id=yGOsAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA146&dq=Egypt+F-15+pro+Israeli+Forces&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiyt-SImNrqAhWsDmMBHZEYAcIQ6AEIKTAA#v=onepage&q=Egypt F-15 pro Israeli Forces&f=false



I have no idea where this guy Michael T. Klare got this history from!?! I've never heard of the F-15 being offered by the US during that period of time, late 70's early 80's during the shift of Egypt from the Soviet block to the US. Sadat might've requested it at some point but it was clear at the time that the US was only offering the F-5 which later they tried to sweeten to the F-20 (as you can clearly see in those pics and there is literature somewhere I'll have to find it) and even the F-4 Phantom while Sadat, being influenced by Mubarak insisted on the F-16 up to the point of frustration until he went out and ordered the 20 Mirage 2000s. That's why that number is really odd that it was only 20 because the US thought Sadat was bluffing and when they saw he made good on his threat, they immediately offered the F-16 to lure him back to camp.

I've never heard of the F-15 being in the mix whatsoever and I have no idea where this fellow gets that information from at all. I know that Egypt requested 12 F-15 Strike E in the late 1990's into the early 2000's and they were actually approved by Congress in the early stages, something like the House approved them but then Hillary started screaming about Egypt allowing the Chinese to take a close look at one of the EAF's F-16 as well as the Israelis jumping up and down screaming bloody murder that one it reached the Senate, it was shut down and never spoken of again. Fascinating stuff. 

Look at us now, having come a long way where we're expecting the Su-35 to join the Rafales and MiG-35s. Man have times changed, ey?



ARCH٤R said:


> Well I’m no foreigner to Egyptian Americans, they on average have a good class in the US, and are making us proud by the day - same goes to the Egyptians in other western countries. Money should be supplied by the government (we reaped more than a 50 billion dollar increase in economy between 2018 and 2019) and I don’t think we’d need more than 2 Billion dollars. Sure it’s all for the country but they would have saved us money on the Su-35s at least. Also you mentioned me being offline for YEARS, I was too reluctant and uninformed about the Egyptian AirPower, now I’ve read books like Arab MiGs (Vol.6 to be precise) and Phoenix over the Nile which dramatically improved my knowledge for me to be qualified to discuss such matters based on knowledge and not bias.
> https://egyptindependent.com/egyptian-international-lobby-inevitability/
> I actually aim to Lobby the US in the future, too much to do tho. My list is... endless.



Awesome stuff. We'll have to look out for you when you get to Washington!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Re-tagging myself in the thread, seems to have dropped from my alerts.

Welcome to new (returning?) member @ARCH٤R

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Gomig-21 said:


> The F-15? Are you sure about that? I remember the story being the F-5 not the F-15 and the US really pushing the F-5 and Sadat looking the other way until they started with the F-20 Tigershark which is -- as you probably very well know -- an improved version of the F-5 and Mubarak, being the Air Force general during the war and knowledgeable about the goings on told Sadat not to waiver from the F-16 and demand that aircraft and only that aircraft. Eventually the US kept pushing the F-20 Tigershark and that's when Sadat said the heck with you to the US and went out and bought the 20 Mirage 2000s that we still have till today. That was how they came to be in the EAF in such a low number, although there are fanatic rumors out there that the actual number of purchased Mirage 2Ks was 2 order of 20 units and the total is actually around 40 aircraft not including attrition rate.
> 
> But getting back to your point, I think you meant the F-5 which then turned into the F-20 Tigershark?
> 
> Here's the F-5 that was proposed to Egypt in Egyptian colors (I do believe that these ended up ether in Tunisia or Iran, one or the other) followed by the F-20 Tigershark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Tigershark on the day the US did an exhibition flight in front of Sadat and Mubarak and other US and Egyptian dignitaries, also in EAF colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on up. I'll pick you up at the airport and we'll get busy right away. We need Sisi's permission and plenty of $$$ for payroll and expenses since we'll need to stay at nice hotels in DC and we need several suits to look sharp etc. and all of that costs money. Sign the contract, bring a copy for me with you and I'll meet you at the airport. Let's get this going!
> 
> 
> 
> It's very possible. We know for sure there is an Egyptian F-16 "upgrade" of some kind coming up in the next few months but what it entails, we have no idea yet. Nor do we know if it will be affected by the arrival of the first batch of Su-35s.
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on how the next batch of delta/canard platform goes with either France or Italy. If France comes to terms on its offer for a new order of Rafales and the EAF can increase it's numbers by at least 48 aircraft (plus the current 23), then if it was up to me, I would cut a deal with Pakistan on the Mirage 2000s for sure. Those are actually in great shape as the EAF has babied them since they bought them.
> 
> But if the Rafale doesn't happen and say the Eurofighter Typhoon deal with Italy happens, I would be inclined to keep the 2Ks for a while longer. But that's just me.



Rafaels might be the best option for EAF. And I'm sure that 15 M2Ks would be PAF's next acquisition from EAF. As there's a possibility of PAF acquiring more M2Ks from Qatar, UAE, and also from France. As PAF really loves Mirages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Incog_nito said:


> Rafaels might be the best option for EAF. And I'm sure that 15 M2Ks would be PAF's next acquisition from EAF.



What makes you so sure?  How do you know we'll give them up? Even in small numbers like that (although like I mentioned before, there have been very strong rumors for a long time, now, that the original purchase was a first batch of 20 followed by another batch of 20 for a total of 40 Mirage 2000 in the EAF arsenal but it's never been proven or verified) we still cherish those aircraft a lot. You can tell the EAF is very careful with those because they've never been painted with Orange ID marks. They're hardly every seen like any of the other aircraft and are almost always flying in small, 4-ship formations during major ceremonial exhibitions. They were also see with very interesting munitions for the first time during Sisi's speech at Sidi Barani air base about possibly going into Libya. So bringing them out for occasions of that magnitude while hiding them from public view for the majority of the other times tells us that they are very important to the EAF. So to give them up, it would have to be for something of high value in return. What are you prepared to offer? 



Incog_nito said:


> As there's a possibility of PAF acquiring more M2Ks from Qatar, UAE, and also from France. As PAF really loves Mirages.



We've had Mirages for a very long time.






I was hoping we would see the production of the Mirage 4000. I always thought that was one of the most beautiful aircraft ever built! But then Dassault took one of the Mirage 2000's and turned it into a Rafale test bed and the Rafale came out just in time to compete with the 4000 and beat it. 

If we do come to terms with France for additional Rafales (and like I said before, for a larger number than just the additional 12 on the option) then I think it will be ok to move on from the 2Ks. If we can have a minimum of 48 Rafales, certainly wouldn't have a problem giving up on the 2Ks but again, what would you give in return? 

I don't know what you guys are paying us for the 36 Mirage Vs, do you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

2 dead, 4 injured in clashes in Bir El Abd. In return 18 terrorists have died (Hamas? Flashback to when Morsi opened the border with Gaza for absolute no national interest).
In videos taken by settlers we can hear heavy aerial activity by the Air Force. Here is the video released by the Ministry of Defence. 



Today we lose two good men who fought for the safety of others.
!يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> 2 dead, 4 injured in clashes in Bir El Abd. In return 18 terrorists have died (Hamas? Flashback to when Morsi opened the border with Gaza for absolute no national interest).
> In videos taken by settlers we can hear heavy aerial activity by the Air Force. Here is the video released by the Ministry of Defence.
> 
> 
> 
> Today we lose two good men who fought for the safety of others.
> !يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم



And yet, el khara el hena 7at 2oul bardu they can't fight el khawalaat isis el fe Sina el zabaleen w'lad el 3ars.
But they made great bloody mishmash out of those 18 lower than fecal matter and especially that one POS wearing the green shirt and packing a vest and black pants walking down the street with his AK without a worry in this world acting all tough like he owned the street yet they folded and packaged him up in his own red sauce very nicely lol.

This lowlife maggot right here. He's in that video you posted @ minute 0:43

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bsruzm

Is it true that attackers had three car bombs?


----------



## ARCH٤R

The first photographs of Egyptian Super Flankers are out on the social media now.
https://twitter.com/nileosprey/status/1285911963491540998?s=21

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> The first photographs of Egyptian Super Flankers are out on the social media now.



Very nice. So the first 5 are ready or being tested and we still don't see any with the wingtip ECM pods, so maybe those are still to come or that's a removable and attachable item? Not sure yet.

Pretty much the same color as the MiG-35s it seems. Here's the TASS source. https://vk.com/wall-164496481_475

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Very nice. So the first 5 are ready or being tested and we still don't see any with the wingtip ECM pods, so maybe those are still to come or that's a removable and attachable item? Not sure yet.
> 
> Pretty much the same color as the MiG-35s it seems. Here's the TASS source. https://vk.com/wall-164496481_475


Yes it is the Khibini pods..they are removable or can even be just one carried underneath or inside the plane..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes it is the Khibini pods..they are removable or can even be just one carried underneath or inside the plane..



If they are in fact removable, then the wingtip pylon also has to come off to allow the Khibiny pod to be installed right onto the wingtip and not on the pylon. That seems like a lot and I was always under the impression those were permanently attached one way or the other. Do you have a source that explains that at all, bro?

You can see here on the Su-24 there is no pylon and you rarely see those come on and off. I'm just curious and not arguing with you, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If they are in fact removable, then the wingtip pylon also has to come off to allow the Khibiny pod to be installed right onto the wingtip and not on the pylon. That seems like a lot and I was always under the impression those were permanently attached one way or the other. Do you have a source that explains that at all, bro?
> 
> You can see here on the Su-24 there is no pylon and you rarely see those come on and off. I'm just curious and not arguing with you, bro.



The Khibiny M system mainly relies on external jamming *pods*, as the KNIRTI SAP-518 ECM and SAP-14 support jammer ECM pod jammer are the mainstay of the jamming system for the Khibiny M system ..






The Pod is basically a part of the Radio Frequency Surveillance system that depends primarily on DRFM technology .. where the front and rear hemisphere antenna - receiving and emitting signals system antennas capture hostile RF signals that DRFM uses in the post-Casas of hostile radio signals that It processes and analyzes them and then re-copies them to the source and disturbs it in real-time signal processing or through the pre-programming feature that is characterized by programmable features, where the jamming complex is characterized by consistency in the analysis of digital signals coherent digital signal processing _ generate interference jammer interference _ generate noise and signals False noise, false targets _ and all of this is done by the central system processor which is at the same time responsible for the power management of the Pod and is responsible for tracking procedures in relation to capturing hostile signals and processing them to the end of the process..


Those wingtip pylons can carry missiles too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Khibiny M system mainly relies on external jamming *pods*, as the KNIRTI SAP-518 ECM and SAP-14 support jammer ECM pod jammer are the mainstay of the jamming system for the Khibiny M system ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pod is basically a part of the Radio Frequency Surveillance system that depends primarily on DRFM technology .. where the front and rear hemisphere antenna - receiving and emitting signals system antennas capture hostile RF signals that DRFM uses in the post-Casas of hostile radio signals that It processes and analyzes them and then re-copies them to the source and disturbs it in real-time signal processing or through the pre-programming feature that is characterized by programmable features, where the jamming complex is characterized by consistency in the analysis of digital signals coherent digital signal processing _ generate interference jammer interference _ generate noise and signals False noise, false targets _ and all of this is done by the central system processor which is at the same time responsible for the power management of the Pod and is responsible for tracking procedures in relation to capturing hostile signals and processing them to the end of the process..



I understand all of this, habibi SC. DRFM is incredible technology that actually requires quite a bit of internal hardware as well as software. That said, it would seem that those platforms -- including the Su-34 -- have dedicated ECM aircraft where those have the pods permanently attached to them since they've been wired and have all the necessary internals to make use of them (which is not a small task) and then there are the others with pylons that are strictly fighting platforms. In other words, it's kind of the same concept as the EA-18G Growler. One aircraft is permanently set up that way for ECM warfare while the others get fed information from that one aircraft as the the ECM warfare it's pushing out and what it's causing out there to help the rest of the flight squadron. Just MO until there is an actual source that tells us the pods are interchangeable which I really don't think they are. Sorry about being stubborn lol. What I would like to do is get a hold of one of those brochures on that rack next to the pods in that picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I understand all of this, habibi SC. DRFM is incredible technology that actually requires quite a bit of internal hardware as well as software. That said, it would seem that those platforms -- including the Su-34 -- have dedicated ECM aircraft where those have the pods permanently attached to them since they've been wired and have all the necessary internals to make use of them (which is not a small task) and then there are the others with pylons that are strictly fighting platforms. In other words, it's kind of the same concept as the EA-18G Growler. One aircraft is permanently set up that way for ECM warfare while the others get fed information from that one aircraft as the the ECM warfare it's pushing out and what it's causing out there to help the rest of the flight squadron. Just MO until there is an actual source that tells us the pods are interchangeable which I really don't think they are. Sorry about being stubborn lol. What I would like to do is get a hold of one of those brochures on that rack next to the pods in that picture!


"The latest electronic achievements are used in SAP-518, including powerful broadband active antenna arrays. The station is mounted in two suspended containers on the wingtips. One container carries the receiver to determine emission frequency. The second one holds digital radio frequency memory with a jamming transmitter."
Not sure though..they can be fixed too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> "The latest electronic achievements are used in SAP-518, including powerful broadband active antenna arrays. The station is mounted in two suspended containers on the wingtips. One container carries the receiver to determine emission frequency. The second one holds digital radio frequency memory with a jamming transmitter."
> Not sure though..they can be fixed too..



I don't understand Russian, but the end seems pretty funny the way the one guy laughs after the F-16s think they've hit a target when in reality they hit either a decoy or their missiles were jammed to self destroy? lol. Either way, it's kinda funny. End of the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't understand Russian, but the end seems pretty funny the way the one guy laughs after the F-16s think they've hit a target when in reality they hit either a decoy or their missiles were jammed to self destroy? lol. Either way, it's kinda funny. End of the video.








This is an old picture showing details..that they might just slide them in that wingtip pylon an bolt them there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

@Gomig-21 
EAF may just want to check out the Aegian M2K ops, they can easily form the Vanguard for future operations.
HAF has their very best pilots on the -5EG which forms about a sqn.




Considering the EAF Rafales already have the deadly MICA IR and MBDA has a roadmap for the NG variant, it will be a great investment.
If you are interested, Air Forces Monthly covered the HAF M2K-5EG a month or two ago which is a great read.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abdelrahman

ARCH٤R said:


> The first photographs of Egyptian Super Flankers are out on the social media now.
> https://twitter.com/nileosprey/status/1285911963491540998?s=21
> View attachment 653343
> View attachment 653344
> View attachment 653342
> View attachment 653340
> View attachment 653338
> View attachment 653339
> View attachment 653341



We are waiting for our new princess. It has a lot of work to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohammed23188

OMG it's an air tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

Mohammed23188 said:


> OMG it's an air tank



No more need to the Americans thanks to our leadership. Let them do their best to satisfy their one or two slaves in the region. We must strengthen our relations with Russia and la Republique Francaise to the maximum, and I’m pretty sure we will get the Su-57 once they are ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mohammed23188

Abdelrahman said:


> No more need to the Americans thanks to our leadership. Let them do their best to satisfy their one or two slaves in the region. We must strengthen our relations with Russia and la Republique Francaise to the maximum, and I’m pretty sure we will get the Su-57 once they are ready.


Very good moves from Sisi , could US put sanctions ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Abdelrahman said:


> No more need to the Americans thanks to our leadership. Let them do their best to satisfy their one or two slaves in the region. We must strengthen our relations with Russia and la Republique Francaise to the maximum, and I’m pretty sure we will get the Su-57 once they are ready.


In fact it’s more Americans with less overall influence, Egypt have signed the CISMOA thus Egypt is already getting F-16 upgrades using the US aid of 2020. This said Egypt is destined to have a better F-16 fleet while being fully independent with its Su-35s, MiG-29M2s and Rafales. Not sure if the CISMOA ties our M1 Abrams but we are also going to license build T-90s (the US can’t monitor that) and thanks to the French we now have our western datalink merged with the Russian datalink.


Mohammed23188 said:


> Very good moves from Sisi , could US put sanctions ?


I don’t think that’s a probable but the chance is there, keep in mind the CAATSA wasn’t a thing when we started negotiating for the Su-35.


Lord Of Gondor said:


> EAF may just want to check out the Aegian M2K ops, they can easily form the Vanguard for future operations.
> HAF has their very best pilots on the -5EG which forms about a sqn.
> 
> Considering the EAF Rafales already have the deadly MICA IR and MBDA has a roadmap for the NG variant, it will be a great investment.
> If you are interested, Air Forces Monthly covered the HAF M2K-5EG a month or two ago which is a great read.


The EAF/HAF ties are the strongest the EAF has got.


























Even naval wise both Egypt and Greece exercise together, thanks for inviting us to the Aegean Sea!







Gomig-21 said:


> That said, it would seem that those platforms -- including the Su-34 -- have dedicated ECM aircraft where those have the pods permanently attached to them since they've been wired and have all the necessary internals to make use of them (which is not a small task) and then there are the others with pylons that are strictly fighting platforms. In other words, it's kind of the same concept as the EA-18G Growler. One aircraft is permanently set up that way for ECM warfare while the others get fed information from that one aircraft as the the ECM warfare it's pushing out and what it's causing out there to help the rest of the flight squadron. Just MO until there is an actual source that tells us the pods are interchangeable which I really don't think they are. Sorry about being stubborn lol. What I would like to do is get a hold of one of those brochures on that rack next to the pods in that picture!


No, the ECM pod is removable, but another wingtip pylon is needed to carry an A-A missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Very nice. So the first 5 are ready or being tested and we still don't see any with the wingtip ECM pods, so maybe those are still to come or that's a removable and attachable item? Not sure yet.
> 
> Pretty much the same color as the MiG-35s it seems. Here's the TASS source. https://vk.com/wall-164496481_475



It can be avenue for maybe some later Egypt India cooperation...specifically with DARE lab if you looking to indigenize this crucial stuff long term.

You might find this interesting read:

https://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/02/how-a-secretive-drdo-lab-is-saving-the-iaf-su-30mki.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> @Gomig-21
> EAF may just want to check out the Aegian M2K ops, they can easily form the Vanguard for future operations.
> HAF has their very best pilots on the -5EG which forms about a sqn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the EAF Rafales already have the deadly MICA IR and MBDA has a roadmap for the NG variant, it will be a great investment.
> If you are interested, Air Forces Monthly covered the HAF M2K-5EG a month or two ago which is a great read.



That's great. The EAF and HAF participate in a lot of exercises together every year. Most of them are interoperability exercises that include naval, airborne and airforce assets in a joint exercise but yeah, they've done some "closed doors" strictly air force stuff a few times but I personally would like to see the EAF broaden their training scope into a much wider format instead of being so secretive about their stuff and keeping a lot of the intricate capabilities in house only. For example, the US has invited the EAF to several exercises, in the US and in Egypt and it involved some of the pretty heavy duty training simulations that they do at Red Flag and stuff like that but the EAF just doesn't trust the US to end up sharing info with our cousins to the northeast. Their paranoia is intense and so they limited the exercises to events such as Bright Star where there's some intricate stuff like JTAC training and things of that sort, but nothing beyond that. 

They've taken the last batch of 24 F-16 block 52s and split them in 2 squadrons, one of which is an aggressor squadron and takes on all the others in training. The pilots who are involved in that squadron are the ones with 2000 hours and stuff of that sorts that have been flying the F-16 for decades lol. But I've always hoped to see them get into something of that intensity with other AFs, especially the US, but whenever they do, it's mostly basic stuff with the exception of the occasional JTAC exercises.

What I would also like to see them do -- depending on this highly anticipated mystery upgrade we're all waiting to see happen to the fleet of F-16s if it's anything like we expect it to be....ehemm......lol, then it would be nice to see the EAF start doing things like our excellent friends the Greeks do with their F-16s -- is integrating the terrific IRIS-T missile to their vipers. This is one of the reasons why I'm actually rooting for the Typhoons more so than more Rafales, because the availability of other weapons platforms (as well as other systems even) that can be procured through the Italians INCLUDING the Meteor missile and then very possibly integrating some of these great weapons or ECM systems onto the EAF F-16s. That would be amazing. If the Typhoon comes, it would come with the IRIS-T missile as its main missile and eventually the Meteor and now imagine the EAF which only had the AIM-9P Sparrow missile, now has the choice to fire the AIM-120C-5/7, the IRIS-T or the Meteor missile. It'd be like going from rags to riches overnight LMFAO.  So nothing would be lost by going with the Typhoon and in reality, a lot more would be gained by going that way IMO. I think it's a much better choice but I'm pretty sure a lot of my compatriots here on this thread would disagree with me.

Here's what I'm talking about with the awesome Greeks and what they did with their F-16s!? Using the AIM-120 accompanied by the integrated deadly IRIS-T. Of course the Americans would have to be on board and sanction it along with their source codes, but if the upgrade coming up is what we anticipate it to be and the AIM-120 is finally on board, then the ski's the limit after that.





BTW, a quick question for you - did the IAF obtain the Meteor already prior to the delivery of the Rafales? Did they arrive last week or something like that along with the SCALPs? Or was that a phony rumor I heard?



ARCH٤R said:


> ....... *and thanks to the French we now have our western datalink merged with the Russian datalink. *



Can you expound on that data link a little bit more? Which data link did the French help us merge the Russian aircraft with our western ones? Are you referring to LINK-16 that is used on the Rafale as well as the F-16s and the French tweaked it to work with the new MiG-35s and eventually the Su-35? Or is this a different link band completely? This I'd love to hear about! 



ARCH٤R said:


> The EAF/HAF ties are the strongest the EAF has got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even naval wise both Egypt and Greece exercise together, thanks for inviting us to the Aegean Sea!



You know those Egyptian Mirage 2000s are 40 years old!!!!!!!! If you stop and think about that for a minute, you realize their longevity and looking and performing the way they still do is a true testament to the Egyptian maintenance and especially the overhaul depot that is always pulling those things apart and changing all the wiring and replacing the engines and doing complete overhauls on those jets. Really remarkable that they're 40 years old and still highly sought after.

Speaking of the Hellenic stuff, how about a nice close-up of an EAF Apache loaded with hellfires and ready to take fry up some crispy erdogan mercenaries! lol








ARCH٤R said:


> No, the ECM pod is removable, but another wingtip pylon is needed to carry an A-A missile.



As much as I would love to say "ok, I believe you" and I would do it, but then I would be dishonest and that's not me. No knock on you, my friend. I just like to see some valid sources that show undisputed proof that is the case. Anyone can say Yes or No or Maybe, but without a viable source, it's too difficult to be convinced simply off someone's word. In this case, it looks like too much of an item to be interchangeable simply via a pylon change. 

On every single aircraft out there, the wingtip pylons or pod attachments are almost always permanent fixtures. Just like the EA-18G Growler I mentioned that essentially uses the same pods. Those things are on there all the time and the under-wing pylons are the ones that carry the variety of weapons or are interchanged for different types of weapons.

Plus you have to factor in the hardware and software systems beyond the pods. What makes them work internally in the aircraft itself is much more complex to be something that they would install on every single Su-35 or 34 and sometimes use it or sometime not. That I highly doubt as it's not a simple system where there is probably a significant amount of hardware inside the cockpit for that ECM system to be operated and the pilot to use and be able to work, accompanied by a most complex series of software and displays etc. This just doesn't seem like it would be something that easily and frequently interchangeable. 



Nilgiri said:


> It can be avenue for maybe some later Egypt India cooperation...specifically with DARE lab if you looking to indigenize this crucial stuff long term.
> 
> You might find this interesting read:
> 
> https://www.livefistdefence.com/2017/02/how-a-secretive-drdo-lab-is-saving-the-iaf-su-30mki.html



That's awesome. So they said they'd be fully functional by 2019 and that you'd start seeing them on some of the MKIs by then, have they gotten there yet or not? Would love to see a pic of that and you're right, that really is the way to ultimately go. Build your own systems and make them to your own specs. In our case, it's an item that comes with the Su-35S as opposed to one that never really came with the Su-30MKI and the description of the way it made the aircraft handle after fitting one of the Russian ones on was hilarious. I can see that, actually. Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MaRv

ARCH٤R said:


> The first photographs of Egyptian Super Flankers are out on the social media now.
> https://twitter.com/nileosprey/status/1285911963491540998?s=21
> View attachment 653343
> View attachment 653344
> View attachment 653342
> View attachment 653340
> View attachment 653338
> View attachment 653339
> View attachment 653341


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, a quick question for you - did the IAF obtain the Meteor already prior to the delivery of the Rafales? Did they arrive last week or something like that along with the SCALPs? Or was that a phony rumor I heard?


Already here, MBDA released the image very recently hinting at the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Already here, MBDA released the image very recently hinting at the same.



So just that image and some hinting or was there an official statement released? I'm just curious because of a couple of reasons - 1) is that image could be just indicating what the munitions will eventually be and I'm wondering why there aren't any HAMMER AASMs? Unless you didn't order those but I would think those are a definite but they chose to show the SCALPs and the MICAs and the Meteor and ran out of room for the AASM and 2) If India did in fact already get the Meteor and Egypt is still on the waiting list, then we need to have a talk with the French and see what the heck is going on there! lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> So just that image and some hinting or was there an official statement released? I'm just curious because of a couple of reasons - 1) is that image could be just indicating what the munitions will eventually be and I'm wondering why there aren't any HAMMER AASMs? Unless you didn't order those but I would think those are a definite but they chose to show the SCALPs and the MICAs and the Meteor and ran out of room for the AASM and 2) If India did in fact already get the Meteor and Egypt is still on the waiting list, then we need to have a talk with the French and see what the heck is going on there! lol.


AASM was not part of the deal but news reports from today say that orders have been placed so they may arrive in 12-24 months.
Regarding the weapons, I doubt we may see any press release officially.
IAF has historically been quiet on weapons/sensors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286176727673327616Happy national day!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286176727673327616Happy national day!



Outstanding, thank you! This is a big day for sure and here's a neat representation of what Egypt was like back in 1976!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286283518071328768
Another pic of the Su-35s' in pair.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> As much as I would love to say "ok, I believe you" and I would do it, but then I would be dishonest and that's not me. No knock on you, my friend. I just like to see some valid sources that show undisputed proof that is the case. Anyone can say Yes or No or Maybe, but without a viable source, it's too difficult to be convinced simply off someone's word. In this case, it looks like too much of an item to be interchangeable simply via a pylon change.
> 
> On every single aircraft out there, the wingtip pylons or pod attachments are almost always permanent fixtures. Just like the EA-18G Growler I mentioned that essentially uses the same pods. Those things are on there all the time and the under-wing pylons are the ones that carry the variety of weapons or are interchanged for different types of weapons.
> 
> Plus you have to factor in the hardware and software systems beyond the pods. What makes them work internally in the aircraft itself is much more complex to be something that they would install on every single Su-35 or 34 and sometimes use it or sometime not. That I highly doubt as it's not a simple system where there is probably a significant amount of hardware inside the cockpit for that ECM system to be operated and the pilot to use and be able to work, accompanied by a most complex series of software and displays etc. This just doesn't seem like it would be something that easily and frequently interchangeable.


Here they call those wingtip pylons..*wingtip rails*

"In terms of hardpoints, more is better. More specifically, we’ll go for the extra underwing hardpoints introduced in the 90s. The Russians wanted to facilitate the use of wingtip jamming pods like the Knirti SAP-518. But, those lose the wingtip rails, so Sukhoi added an extra pair of underwing hardpoints to take the short-range AAMs that would normally go on the wingtips. So, our Flankers will have a total of fourteen hardpoints: two wingtip, four under each wing, and four under the fuselage. "

https://soapbox.manywords.press/2016/04/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdelrahman

ARCH٤R said:


> In fact it’s more Americans with less overall influence, Egypt have signed the CISMOA thus Egypt is already getting F-16 upgrades using the US aid of 2020. This said Egypt is destined to have a better F-16 fleet while being fully independent with its Su-35s, MiG-29M2s and Rafales. Not sure if the CISMOA ties our M1 Abrams but we are also going to license build T-90s (the US can’t monitor that) and thanks to the French we now have our western datalink merged with the Russian datalink.



We need no more things if our F-16’s are really upgraded to latest standards after signing CISMOA. We have the 4th largest F-16 fleet in the world, but I think Israel is the problem not just CISMOA. Then, we will have only to increase the numbers of Rafales/EFT and SU35’s gradually to at least 100 of each of them until we totally depend on them, even the Chinese are more trusted than the Americans when it comes to Egypt, but let us see what kind of upgrade we can get for the F-16’s. We have +20 block52 with CFT, but too much more is required.



ARCH٤R said:


> m
> View attachment 653539



What about Egypt getting the Emiraiti Mirage2000-9? It will add another strong fleet from Mirage 2000 fighters to the EAF & increases the number of current Egyptian Mirages.


----------



## Gomig-21

Abdelrahman said:


> We need no more things if our F-16’s are really upgraded to latest standards after signing CISMOA. We have the 4th largest F-16 fleet in the world, but I think Israel is the problem not just CISMOA. Then, we will have only to increase the numbers of Rafales/EFT and SU35’s gradually to at least 100 of each of them until we totally depend on them, even the Chinese are more trusted than the Americans when it comes to Egypt, but let us see what kind of upgrade we can get for the F-16’s. We have +20 block52 with CFT, but too much more is required.



I'd like to know more about this French help in merging our western data link (which is Link-16) with our Russian aircraft that our friend @ARCH٤R mentioned but still hasn't explained! That's some interesting stuff.

@Lord Of Gondor , the fellow who wrote this book _*"Hypersonic Missile Nonproliferation"*_ - _Hindering the Spread of a New Class of Weapons _mentions something rather interesting! Check this paragraph out.






https://books.google.com.sa/books?i...f Weapons meteor missile egypt qatar&f=false

Talking to some other guys on another forum about how disgusted I am at the way Egypt gets treated when it comes to buying state of the art weapons etc. and I mentioned the Meteor and one of the members says to me that Egypt already has the meteor and quotes this book. He says that a lot of this stuff gets done in secrecy or they don't announce it because of the sensitivity of the weapons or because of reactions towards those countries and certain issues with human rights etc. Not sure what to think about this. I suppose it's quite plausible and maybe someday we'll see the meteor missile hanging off of an Egyptian Rafale or even a Saudi Typhoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> I'd like to know more about this French help in merging our western data link (which is Link-16) with our Russian aircraft that our friend @ARCH٤R mentioned but still hasn't explained! That's some interesting stuff.
> 
> @Lord Of Gondor , the fellow who wrote this book _*"Hypersonic Missile Nonproliferation"*_ - _Hindering the Spread of a New Class of Weapons _mentions something rather interesting! Check this paragraph out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://books.google.com.sa/books?id=H7I3DwAAQBAJ&pg=PA55&lpg=PA55&dq=Hypersonic+Missile+Nonproliferation:+Hindering+the+Spread+of+a+New+Class+of+Weapons++meteor+missile+egypt+qatar&source=bl&ots=aa31o4qydb&sig=ACfU3U04E49PdIS5_fIFEMDPUyOHD_1wBg&hl=ar&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwjdqenWuOTqAhWi4IUKHQvVCiYQ6AEwBXoECAoQAQ#v=onepage&q=Hypersonic Missile Nonproliferation: Hindering the Spread of a New Class of Weapons meteor missile egypt qatar&f=false
> 
> Talking to some other guys on another forum about how disgusted I am at the way Egypt gets treated when it comes to buying state of the art weapons etc. and I mentioned the Meteor and one of the members says to me that Egypt already has the meteor and quotes this book. He says that a lot of this stuff gets done in secrecy or they don't announce it because of the sensitivity of the weapons or because of reactions towards those countries and certain issues with human rights etc. Not sure what to think about this. I suppose it's quite plausible and maybe someday we'll see the meteor missile hanging off of an Egyptian Rafale or even a Saudi Typhoon.



Might just be order date when rafale +weapons package was announced and sealed etc....thus "exported" in a sense.

Coz there is no effective way to have meteor deployed on another platform IAF etc did not get MBDA to work an integration for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

I think EAF loves Rafaels and hope they will add more in the fleet. Rafael with Nuron UCAVs works really well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Might just be order date when rafale +weapons package was announced and sealed etc....thus "exported" in a sense.
> 
> Coz there is no effective way to have meteor deployed on another platform IAF etc did not get MBDA to work an integration for.



I think we'll find out very soon because I have the feeling that the first few shots of Indian Rafales loaded with amunition will be fully loaded and hence, would have the complete package and they won't hesitate to show the Meteor if in fact it has been delivered. Then we'll just have to wait and see if such a thing has happened to the EAF's Rafales and according to that book, if there's any truth to that. I suppose all it would take is one of those 4 nations to show a pic, either Qatar or Saudiya and then we can probably give that article full acknowledgment.

In the meantime, I heard India has requested the AASM HAMMERs as an emergency purchase. Those things are some pretty decent standoff smart bombs and could easily have been used in Libya several times, including recent strikes against valuable targets.

It looks like they use the same or similar one-man fork-lifter to lift the MICAs and AASMs into place.




















And from what I've found out, you only need one aircraft with a Talios targeting pod to work for all aircraft in flight. How many at once remains to be found out.






Some more pics.

Egypt apparently has 108 Wing Loong UCAVs. That's a pretty good number of drones and that doesn't include all the other types it operates. It has had great success with this specific type, though.










Paratroopers.






ENS Anwar El Sadat with the Spanish Juan Carlos.





Another neat pic of El Sadat because of the visibility of the bulbous bow through the water at the front keel.







Hopefully soon we'll see the naval version of this killer attack helo along with the defensive CIWS armament to go on these great big ships.






They're certainly taking their time and as brilliant as the Avenger-equipped HUMVEEs idea has been, they still need a rapid-firing CIWS such as the Phalanx. This is just some great stuff!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282095375319539713

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohammed23188

@Gomig-21 Thanks for the post bro , it seems Egypt is heavily upgarding it's forces and EW cababilities , only we need to invest more in self production of weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This is the Egyptian AD-21 Anti Drone Jammer.






And this is the reason why Egyptian engineers needed to design a new air filter for the M1Abrams. I guess the Americans got really pissed off because they weren't told of the modification, which was only a better breathing and non-clogging filter lol. But still, they were ticked off and this is what one has to deal with when it comes to these types of "situations."













Sunset Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mohammed23188

Any published cababilities of that AD-21 anti drone ?


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohammed23188 said:


> Any published cababilities of that AD-21 anti drone ?



I'm looking into it since I just found out about it this morning. But also hoping that @Philip the Arab hurries up with his ban and comes back because he has great knowledge about all this new, Egyptian-built military stuff and I bet he has information about it. Maybe one of the mods can give him a break and end his ban because he's a good contributor and that ban was more of a personal reason than breaking the rules IMO. Anyway, we'll get the info on it eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed23188

Also there is an anti drone gun jammer 








> Earlier it was reported that at the beginning of June this year one complex "Bukovel-AD" was bought by *Egypt*. Also, at least one such installation was purchased by the Ministry of Defense of Ukraine.



https://topwar.ru/162193-ukraina-po...8MLxLBRHtRhxuwbnXNpySHbU0YGE0VQcaam9-SInFhB-k

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohammed23188 said:


> Also there is an anti drone gun jammer



That's right, that's a good one too. I thing we'll get a lot more information from the upcoming EDEX in December about all these new, Egyptian-built systems and even more new stuff coming out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

Thales Squire ground-surveillance radars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raider 21

Egyptian Air Force got a serious collection of jets. Vipers, Mirages from Vs to 2000s, F-7s, MiG-35s, Rafales and now Su-35s......

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...rst-photos-of-egypts-new-su-35-super-flankers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohammed23188

It's a pretty bird , being equipped with long range A-A missiles and cruise ,would be lethal .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Mohammed23188 said:


> Any published cababilities of that AD-21 anti drone ?


@Gomig-21

Also, on display at the Egypt pavilion is the AD-21 Anti-Drone jammer, which is capable of omni-directional jamming capability against swarm attacks.

The AD-21 has a total output power of 355 watt and a radius of effective protection of up to 4 km. The AD-21 can operate 24/7 in any weather condition and does not require to be paired with any other kind of sensor.

The AD-21 is on display at the Egypt Ministry of Defence Research and Development section.


https://gbp.com.sg/stories/indigenous-anti-drone-jammer-showcased/https://gbp.com.sg/stories/indigenous-anti-drone-jammer-showcased/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> I think we'll find out very soon because I have the feeling that the first few shots of Indian Rafales loaded with amunition will be fully loaded and hence, would have the complete package and they won't hesitate to show the Meteor if in fact it has been delivered. Then we'll just have to wait and see if such a thing has happened to the EAF's Rafales and according to that book, if there's any truth to that. I suppose all it would take is one of those 4 nations to show a pic, either Qatar or Saudiya and then we can probably give that article full acknowledgment.
> 
> In the meantime, I heard India has requested the AASM HAMMERs as an emergency purchase. Those things are some pretty decent standoff smart bombs and could easily have been used in Libya several times, including recent strikes against valuable targets.
> 
> It looks like they use the same or similar one-man fork-lifter to lift the MICAs and AASMs into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from what I've found out, you only need one aircraft with a Talios targeting pod to work for all aircraft in flight. How many at once remains to be found out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics.
> 
> Egypt apparently has 108 Wing Loong UCAVs. That's a pretty good number of drones and that doesn't include all the other types it operates. It has had great success with this specific type, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paratroopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENS Anwar El Sadat with the Spanish Juan Carlos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another neat pic of El Sadat because of the visibility of the bulbous bow through the water at the front keel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon we'll see the naval version of this killer attack helo along with the defensive CIWS armament to go on these great big ships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're certainly taking their time and as brilliant as the Avenger-equipped HUMVEEs idea has been, they still need a rapid-firing CIWS such as the Phalanx. This is just some great stuff!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282095375319539713



Yah full potential of Rafale will be used by IAF with these 36 from get go, to accumulate the 1st hand operational experience quickly and physically pass this on in the strongest terms to the MOD bureaucrats to get their act together and commit to more. 36 is not sufficient...and I am sure it wont stop at these. Hence you see things like HAMMER being acquired and fast too....to quickly ramp up the pressure on the MOD fatheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed23188

Some AD systems in Egypt .

























View attachment 654604






























View attachment 654604

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

MiG-35 in Desert camo with 4 R-77-1s, 2-R-73 and a pair of Kh-31s. First time seeing it with a full weapons load with 4 loaded pylons per wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> MiG-35 in Desert camo with 4 R-77-1s, 2-R-73 and a pair of Kh-31s. First time seeing it with a full weapons load with 4 loaded pylons per wing.



Are they just all referred to as Mig 35? Or is this Mig 29 M/M2 (from earlier 2014 deal)? Because there was a Mig-35 deal signed recently too I believe in 2019.

There seem to be something unclear here to me about classification given the way these orders were sequenced and some revised later. 

Could you shed some light?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Knuckles said:


> Egyptian Air Force got a serious collection of jets. Vipers, Mirages from Vs to 2000s, F-7s, MiG-35s, Rafales and now Su-35s......
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...rst-photos-of-egypts-new-su-35-super-flankers


Imagine the nightmare their engineering branch has on their hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Constantin84

SQ8 said:


> Imagine the nightmare their engineering branch has on their hands.





SQ8 said:


> Imagine the nightmare their engineering branch has on their hands.


Just like Pakistan....French fighters, US ones, Chinese with Russian engines...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed23188

Gomig-21 said:


> MiG-35 in Desert camo with 4 R-77-1s, 2-R-73 and a pair of Kh-31s. First time seeing it with a full weapons load with 4 loaded pylons per wing.


Bro ,It's not Egyptian , photo is photoshopped

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohammed23188 said:


> Bro ,It's not Egyptian , photo is photoshopped



lol, glad it didn't take long because that was about as obvious as can be!  I did the same thing a couple hundred pages ago and it took a bit longer for someone to figure it out. I even tried distracting with the weapons this time. 

There are other ways to figure it out, too. That was the original MiG-35 actually,before they changed the shape and it didn't have the larger wigs but especially the larger barn-door flaps and a few other improvements they ended up making. If you look a bit more, you can see other things they changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @The SC , @ARCH٤R , @Abdelrahman @Mohammed23188 , @Lord Of Gondor , @Nilgiri and any others following this discussion, here's is probably the best source to confirm that Egypt has indeed received the best BVR missile available out there in the Meteor. This is an article from LaTribune which obviously is tied in with all the French military products and exports etc. and from an article published last April 2019 says the following.

_Regarding the additional order for twelve Rafale, the file is moving forward. *France recently ironed out a major obstacle. According to our information, the United States has lifted the blockade, which it imposed via ITAR regulations, on France on the export to Egypt of the Meteor air-to-air missile, which the army of the United States greatly likes. Egyptian air. This is very good news for MBDA, already facing the blockage of the Scalp cruise missile in Egypt. Because Cairo wishes to equip its entire Rafale fleet, including the twelve additional ones, with Meteor.* However, we would still be far from a signature, believes a good observer of the land of the Pharaohs._

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...passe-entre-la-france-et-l-egypte-815119.html

So this is the 2nd source so far that states the Meteor is pretty much in Egypt's hands as well as the SCALPs, so there shouldn't be any more issues with those two items, but especially the Meteor missile. Good news. Finally Egypt has the best BVR missile available to date. This might be worth opening a new thread so everyone sees it and we put an end to Egypt not having the best BVR missiles out there.

Lookout for the R-37M possible coming with the Su-35. If we see the export version of that crazy long range A2A missile, that will seal the door very nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mohammed23188

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @The SC , @ARCH٤R , @Abdelrahman @Mohammed23188 , @Lord Of Gondor , @Nilgiri and any others following this discussion, here's is probably the best source to confirm that Egypt has indeed received the best BVR missile available out there in the Meteor. This is an article from LaTribune which obviously is tied in with all the French military products and exports etc. and from an article published last April 2019 says the following.
> 
> _Regarding the additional order for twelve Rafale, the file is moving forward. *France recently ironed out a major obstacle. According to our information, the United States has lifted the blockade, which it imposed via ITAR regulations, on France on the export to Egypt of the Meteor air-to-air missile, which the army of the United States greatly likes. Egyptian air. This is very good news for MBDA, already facing the blockage of the Scalp cruise missile in Egypt. Because Cairo wishes to equip its entire Rafale fleet, including the twelve additional ones, with Meteor.* However, we would still be far from a signature, believes a good observer of the land of the Pharaohs._
> 
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...passe-entre-la-france-et-l-egypte-815119.html
> 
> So this is the 2nd source so far that states the Meteor is pretty much in Egypt's hands as well as the SCALPs, so there shouldn't be any more issues with those two items, but especially the Meteor missile. Good news. Finally Egypt has the best BVR missile available to date. This might be worth opening a new thread so everyone sees it and we put an end to Egypt not having the best BVR missiles out there.
> 
> Lookout for the R-37M possible coming with the Su-35. If we see the export version of that crazy long range A2A missile, that will seal the door very nicely.



Well done that's a french source , i was sure that France and Egypt would find a solution for US blockade ,since Macron has visited US , and MBDA threaten to replace the US components on SCALP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Mohammed23188 said:


> Some AD systems in Egypt .
> 
> View attachment 654596
> View attachment 654597
> View attachment 654598
> View attachment 654599
> View attachment 654600
> View attachment 654601
> View attachment 654602
> View attachment 654603
> View attachment 654604
> View attachment 654605
> View attachment 654606
> View attachment 654596
> View attachment 654597
> View attachment 654598
> View attachment 654599
> View attachment 654600
> View attachment 654601
> View attachment 654602
> View attachment 654603
> View attachment 654604
> View attachment 654605
> View attachment 654606
> View attachment 654607
> 
> 
> View attachment 654608
> View attachment 654609
> View attachment 654610
> View attachment 654611


The ANP is salivating...all these casseroles can be had for free...


----------



## Raider 21

SQ8 said:


> Imagine the nightmare their engineering branch has on their hands.


Could also be the reason why they don't field the same kind of jets on one air base.


----------



## The SC

Bro @Gomig-21 
Did you miss this:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/with...i-35-fighters-that-egypt-bought.677651/page-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @The SC , @ARCH٤R , @Abdelrahman @Mohammed23188 , @Lord Of Gondor , @Nilgiri and any others following this discussion, here's is probably the best source to confirm that Egypt has indeed received the best BVR missile available out there in the Meteor. This is an article from LaTribune which obviously is tied in with all the French military products and exports etc. and from an article published last April 2019 says the following.
> 
> _Regarding the additional order for twelve Rafale, the file is moving forward. *France recently ironed out a major obstacle. According to our information, the United States has lifted the blockade, which it imposed via ITAR regulations, on France on the export to Egypt of the Meteor air-to-air missile, which the army of the United States greatly likes. Egyptian air. This is very good news for MBDA, already facing the blockage of the Scalp cruise missile in Egypt. Because Cairo wishes to equip its entire Rafale fleet, including the twelve additional ones, with Meteor.* However, we would still be far from a signature, believes a good observer of the land of the Pharaohs._
> 
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...passe-entre-la-france-et-l-egypte-815119.html
> 
> So this is the 2nd source so far that states the Meteor is pretty much in Egypt's hands as well as the SCALPs, so there shouldn't be any more issues with those two items, but especially the Meteor missile. Good news. Finally Egypt has the best BVR missile available to date. This might be worth opening a new thread so everyone sees it and we put an end to Egypt not having the best BVR missiles out there.
> 
> Lookout for the R-37M possible coming with the Su-35. If we see the export version of that crazy long range A2A missile, that will seal the door very nicely.



Like I don't know much about the background etc....but wouldn't a huge point of getting Rafale in first place be the meteor?


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Are they just all referred to as Mig 35? Or is this Mig 29 M/M2 (from earlier 2014 deal)? Because there was a Mig-35 deal signed recently too I believe in 2019.
> 
> There seem to be something unclear here to me about classification given the way these orders were sequenced and some revised later.
> 
> Could you shed some light?



So basically what happened was MiG corporation was promoting the MiG-35 when they did their presentation a couple of years ago - this presentation here I don't know if you remember it or not?






This was well after the Indian MMRCA by quite a few years IIRC and Egypt was very interested in it and so they made the deal with Russia. Problem is, the exact aircraft they were publicizing wasn't actually available because a couple of the particular elements that made it officially the "MiG-35" were not ready and the main one being the AESA radar which was/is called the Zhuk-AE. In the meantime, they were equipping them with the Zhuk-ME which is a pulse doppler radar (the same one in the Indian MiG-29K slightly lesser range and lesser targets detected and prioritized at once and of course, the AESA factor which is a constantly changing frequency which makes it very difficult or almost impossible to jam) because the AESA radar wasn't (and still isn't ready). The other item that was to be a standard feature on the MiG-35 export version was the OLS-K which is essentially a built-in ground target designator. But instead of that, they offer the T-220 pod which does the same exact thing and is actually a better option because then you can use one pod and share all the info to a slew of other fighters etc. You can see the OLS-K in the pic below, it's that glass bulb under the fuselage.






The rest of the stuff like that MAWS, SOAR, RWR and even the improved airframe from this one in this pic to the new MiG-29K/M/35 with the larger wings and larger barn door flaps as well as the Kreuger flaps on the LERX are all newer items since this original MiG-35 came out and all of that stuff is on the Egyptian MiG. So because of those 2 items, they called it the MiG-29M and the 2-seater is the M2 and at some point in time, there was a rumor that MiG had dropped the M designation and that this aircraft is just the MiG-35 because once it gets an upgraded radar, it's officially a MiG-35 and why all the silly numerations etc. So we just call it the MiG-35 because it really is when you factor all that stuff and what is missing really is only the radar.

Even when they tried promoting it again last year for the 2019 models, it's essentially exactly what the EAF MiG is like and if you look at this picture carefully, it has the T-220 pod under the fuselage and no OLS-K lol!








SQ8 said:


> Imagine the nightmare their engineering branch has on their hands.



What do you mean? I don't understand which engineers you're referring to? The Egyptians or the Russians? And why exactly? Kindly elaborate, please.



The SC said:


> Bro @Gomig-21
> Did you miss this:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/with...i-35-fighters-that-egypt-bought.677651/page-3



I did miss it, ma bro. You gotta tag me ma man. The tagging is also not working that well lately. Not sure what the problem is so just remind me like you did. Ishtah 3aleik!



Nilgiri said:


> Like I don't know much about the background etc....but wouldn't a huge point of getting Rafale in first place be the meteor?



Yes, of course. But you're talking about Egypt which is the one entity Israel fears the most and tries to stop any type of potent A2A missiles from being acquired for a particular reason that appeared at the end of the October War which has instilled the fear of God in them. And ever since, along with the US, these types of weapons are lobbied by the powers at hand to stop them at any cost from coming to Egypt. But France was the first to open the door with the MICA IR & ER both at around 80km range and now the Russians with the R-77-1 at 110km range and we're waiting to see what other A2A weapons come with the Su-35 but even with the Rafale, look what the US did to stop the SCALP CM? Just because it has one little US component in it, they used that as leverage to stop the 50 we ordered from being delivered but it only worked for a little while and after it was all said and done, we ended up getting half of them for free because of the delay.

Now the Meteor is considered the best missile in the world ATM and to let Egypt have it is like OH MY GOODNESS!!! lol. But it's a done deal and the French actually came through. Now there might not be a need for the Typhoons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Gomig-21 said:


> es, of course. But you're talking about Egypt which is the one entity Israel fears the most and tries to stop any type of potent A2A missiles from being acquired for a particular reason that appeared at the end of the October War which has instilled the fear of God in them. And ever since, along with the US, these types of weapons are lobbied by the powers at hand to stop them at any cost from coming to Egypt. But France was the first to open the door with the MICA IR & ER both at around 80km range and now the Russians with the R-77-1 at 110km range and we're waiting to see what other A2A weapons come with the Su-35 but even with the Rafale, look what the US did to stop the SCALP CM? Just because it has one little US component in it, they used that as leverage to stop the 50 we ordered from being delivered but it only worked for a little while and after it was all said and done, we ended up getting half of them for free because of the delay.



Yah what I'm saying is that if I were Egypt I would never have bought rafale to begin with if there wasn't a firm credible agreement (behind closed doors somewhere etc with MBDA honchos and dassault too) that meteor will come. 

I would think this stuff would have been worked out right from get go and then whatever happened outside of it in the observable mainstream was just to have an avenue to air out the pressure politics as usual etc...i.e its not part of the initial acquisition deal directly.

I mean rafale is not a cheap buy at all, so Egypt I feel would have secured this in strongest terms possible from get go.



Gomig-21 said:


> Now there might not be a need for the Typhoons.



Yah just buy more Rafales dude. Its a no brainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Gomig-21 said:


> So basically what happened was MiG corporation was promoting the MiG-35 when they did their presentation a couple of years ago - this presentation here I don't know if you remember it or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was well after the Indian MMRCA by quite a few years IIRC and Egypt was very interested in it and so they made the deal with Russia. Problem is, the exact aircraft they were publicizing wasn't actually available because a couple of the particular elements that made it officially the "MiG-35" were not ready and the main one being the AESA radar which was/is called the Zhuk-AE. In the meantime, they were equipping them with the Zhuk-ME which is a pulse doppler radar (the same one in the Indian MiG-29K slightly lesser range and lesser targets detected and prioritized at once and of course, the AESA factor which is a constantly changing frequency which makes it very difficult or almost impossible to jam) because the AESA radar wasn't (and still isn't ready). The other item that was to be a standard feature on the MiG-35 export version was the OLS-K which is essentially a built-in ground target designator. But instead of that, they offer the T-220 pod which does the same exact thing and is actually a better option because then you can use one pod and share all the info to a slew of other fighters etc. You can see the OLS-K in the pic below, it's that glass bulb under the fuselage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the stuff like that MAWS, SOAR, RWR and even the improved airframe from this one in this pic to the new MiG-29K/M/35 with the larger wings and larger barn door flaps as well as the Kreuger flaps on the LERX are all newer items since this original MiG-35 came out and all of that stuff is on the Egyptian MiG. So because of those 2 items, they called it the MiG-29M and the 2-seater is the M2 and at some point in time, there was a rumor that MiG had dropped the M designation and that this aircraft is just the MiG-35 because once it gets an upgraded radar, it's officially a MiG-35 and why all the silly numerations etc. So we just call it the MiG-35 because it really is when you factor all that stuff and what is missing really is only the radar.
> 
> Even when they tried promoting it again last year for the 2019 models, it's essentially exactly what the EAF MiG is like and if you look at this picture carefully, it has the T-220 pod under the fuselage and no OLS-K lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? I don't understand which engineers you're referring to? The Egyptians or the Russians? And why exactly? Kindly elaborate, please.
> 
> 
> 
> I did miss it, ma bro. You gotta tag me ma man. The tagging is also not working that well lately. Not sure what the problem is so just remind me like you did. Ishtah 3aleik!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course. But you're talking about Egypt which is the one entity Israel fears the most and tries to stop any type of potent A2A missiles from being acquired for a particular reason that appeared at the end of the October War which has instilled the fear of God in them. And ever since, along with the US, these types of weapons are lobbied by the powers at hand to stop them at any cost from coming to Egypt. But France was the first to open the door with the MICA IR & ER both at around 80km range and now the Russians with the R-77-1 at 110km range and we're waiting to see what other A2A weapons come with the Su-35 but even with the Rafale, look what the US did to stop the SCALP CM? Just because it has one little US component in it, they used that as leverage to stop the 50 we ordered from being delivered but it only worked for a little while and after it was all said and done, we ended up getting half of them for free because of the delay.
> 
> Now the Meteor is considered the best missile in the world ATM and to let Egypt have it is like OH MY GOODNESS!!! lol. But it's a done deal and the French actually came through. Now there might not be a need for the Typhoons.



i am referring to overall headache for EAF to manage all these different types, with different training, different parts, different training for technicians , different Infrastructure for each aircraft and so on. Whichever way you can paint it, it is a logistical nightmare which the Brass has to deal with.

The Rafale +Su-35 combo could have done all that is required instead of the multiple types operating.

The same goes for Qatar but their motive was to “bribe” the western suppliers into supporting them in the boycott; what is the Egyptian motive?


----------



## Gomig-21

Nilgiri said:


> Yah what I'm saying is that if I were Egypt I would never have bought rafale to begin with if there wasn't a firm credible agreement (behind closed doors somewhere etc with MBDA honchos and dassault too) that meteor will come.
> 
> I would think this stuff would have been worked out right from get go and then whatever happened outside of it in the observable mainstream was just to have an avenue to air out the pressure politics as usual etc...i.e its not part of the initial acquisition deal directly.
> 
> I mean rafale is not a cheap buy at all, so Egypt I feel would have secured this in strongest terms possible from get go.



Funny I was saying the same thing since the day we got the news that Egypt had bought Rafales. It was shocking just to know they bought that aircraft as we always thought that was an impossibility in of itself, but then when we saw the package deal that was involved, 2 LHD Mistrals, 1 FREMM frigate, 4 Gowind corvettes with ToT in 3 of them to be built in Egypt and 24 friggin Rafales we were like WTF!??! Then as time went by and we saw the initial weapons which were the 2 MICAs, 50 SCALPs, the HAMMERs and the Talios pod with the Meteor on back order, we said ok, let's see how real this meteor is since we've had extremely bad luck with BVR missiles. Then the MiGs started arriving with those deadly BVR missiles and then long after that as we hear Sweden has gotten them to equip their Gripens and a few other countries and then India HAS THEM a week ago, we started thinking we got hosed, AGAIN! lol. But apparently it's been a hush-hush thing and probably the result of the SCALP issue that all parties concerned decided not to make a big deal about it. We'll just have to wait for the day that we see it hanging off one of the jets.



Nilgiri said:


> Yah just buy more Rafales dude. Its a no brainer.



I'll tell you what, I've looked into this quite a bit since the Italian mega deal was announced and the possibility of 24 Typhoons being part of it and I thought about the pluses and the minuses and in all honesty, the benefits far outweighed the negatives. They could structure a deadly combination of both aircraft that would literally be unbeatable if they did it the right way. Incorporate both platforms under one command with shared duties would be something that an enemy would have a very difficult time dealing with. The only disadvantage in all of this is the EFT doesn't have a full-fleged AESA radar like the RBE2 in the Rafale. But it has other incredible benefits that make it very deadly in its own right. Combine that with the Rafale and you're ready to sail the world, habibi!



SQ8 said:


> i am referring to overall headache for EAF to manage all these different types, with different training, different parts, different training for technicians , different Infrastructure for each aircraft and so on. Whichever way you can paint it, it is a logistical nightmare which the Brass has to deal with.



I completely disagree. It would be a problem if the numbers of each platform were as high as say our F-16s. But the fact that the MiGs are 46 jets comprising 4 squadrons, while the Rafales and Su-35 are 2 squadrons each. If they were 100 aircraft per type, then it becomes more difficult because of quantity. But training a maintenance crew and pilots for up to 6 squadrons (12 aircraft per) is not a big ordeal for the EAF that has been actually doing it in the past with let's see:

220 F-16s
70- Mirage V
40- F-7
50 - MiG-21
20 - Mirage 2K.

The latter 4 are essentially retired. Now you have:

220 F-16
24 - Rafale
46 - MiG-35
15 /18 Mirage 2000
24 Su-35.

When you look at that comparison, where is there the headache that really wasn't there before?



SQ8 said:


> The Rafale +Su-35 combo could have done all that is required instead of the multiple types operating.



There's a huge advantage in several ways to operating several different types when one is in the position that Egypt is in.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny I was saying the same thing since the day we got the news that Egypt had bought Rafales. It was shocking just to know they bought that aircraft as we always thought that was an impossibility in of itself, but then when we saw the package deal that was involved, 2 LHD Mistrals, 1 FREMM frigate, 4 Gowind corvettes with ToT in 3 of them to be built in Egypt and 24 friggin Rafales we were like WTF!??! Then as time went by and we saw the initial weapons which were the 2 MICAs, 50 SCALPs, the HAMMERs and the Talios pod with the Meteor on back order, we said ok, let's see how real this meteor is since we've had extremely bad luck with BVR missiles. Then the MiGs started arriving with those deadly BVR missiles and then long after that as we hear Sweden has gotten them to equip their Gripens and a few other countries and then India HAS THEM a week ago, we started thinking we got hosed, AGAIN! lol. But apparently it's been a hush-hush thing and probably the result of the SCALP issue that all parties concerned decided not to make a big deal about it. We'll just have to wait for the day that we see it hanging off one of the jets.



Man..just the$ 5 billion deal of 24 Rafale and 1 FREMM .. had more than $1 billion exclusively dedicated to weapons..as Egypt had negotiated a huge number of missiles with MBDA but the price went too high so the $1 billion was the minimum Egypt would accept.. including the scalp and the meteor..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Man..just the$ 5 billion deal of 24 Rafale and 1 FREMM .. had more than $1 billion exclusively dedicated to weapons..as Egypt had negotiated a huge number of missiles with MBDA but the price went too high so the $1 billion was the minimum Egypt would accept.. including the scalp and the meteor..



$1 BILLION in weapons alone, and if that doesn't tell you 2 things, then you're not paying attention in that 1) either it's a TON of weapons and/or 2) the French are hosing us big time looool. 

Even when you look at the SIPRI sheet for the Russian weapons on the MiG-35, they bought 300 R-73 and 300 R-77. That doesn't seem like a lot and one of the Russian fellas on another forum (because you won't get much info from the Russians on this forum that's for sure!) told me that typically the Russians will suggest that at the start and use up the 300 rounds for target practice and get your pilots really used to using them so they get very acclimated and have a lot of on-hands experience and then when the time is right, the 2nd batch you purchase is the one that you're going to use for real and then storage in hot environments like Egypt becomes very tricky and special buildings with certain cooling systems and heat exchangers etc, in them have to be built to accommodate and store them properly. It makes a lot of sense what those Russian fellas were saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> $1 BILLION in weapons alone, and if that doesn't tell you 2 things, then you're not paying attention in that 1) either it's a TON of weapons and/or 2) the French are hosing us big time looool.
> 
> Even when you look at the SIPRI sheet for the Russian weapons on the MiG-35, they bought 300 R-73 and 300 R-77. That doesn't seem like a lot and one of the Russian fellas on another forum (because you won't get much info from the Russians on this forum that's for sure!) told me that typically the Russians will suggest that at the start and use up the 300 rounds for target practice and get your pilots really used to using them so they get very acclimated and have a lot of on-hands experience and then when the time is right, the 2nd batch you purchase is the one that you're going to use for real and then storage in hot environments like Egypt becomes very tricky and special buildings with certain cooling systems and heat exchangers etc, in them have to be built to accommodate and store them properly. It makes a lot of sense what those Russian fellas were saying.


Yes and there is a lot of excess electricity in Egypt so cooling storage is not a problem at all..
With France it is different.. it is mostly the 1).. you mentioned....Egyptian negotiators wanted to make sure they get a lot of missiles for both the Rafale and the FREMM.. since they were not totally sure of the US interventions in those deals .. so they wanted to get huge amounts of missiles (upping the Ante) but the deal went up to $7.2 billion Euros with a second FREMM.. note that the Price of a Fremm frigate is just around $500 million.. so imagine the quantity of weapons they wanted first.... just to make sure..

With Russia it is very different.. as the latter is very happy to have Egypt as a strategic partner in the region again.. and with Sisi wearing Putin's military jacket as a gift.. all Russian doors seem to be open for Egypt to just chose and get what it wants, in quality and quantity alike..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> So this is the 2nd source so far that states the Meteor is pretty much in Egypt's hands as well as the SCALPs, so there shouldn't be any more issues with those two items, but especially the Meteor missile. Good news. Finally Egypt has the best BVR missile available to date. This might be worth opening a new thread so everyone sees it and we put an end to Egypt not having the best BVR missiles out there.
> 
> Lookout for the R-37M possible coming with the Su-35. If we see the export version of that crazy long range A2A missile, that will seal the door very nicely.


The US isn’t a problem anymore, Meteors could well be in Egypt. Someone to trust said ‘Don’t expect to hear about the Meteors, they are undergoing testing that are early for its time’. R-37s? They are even easier to get than Meteors. But as always we are just ‘expecting’ delivery because no much information is revealed to the public about the EAF and to a lesser extent, the Egyptian Military. Foreign relations, photography and lobbies are needed! Hope they are a part of the 2030 Vision.



SQ8 said:


> i am referring to overall headache for EAF to manage all these different types, with different training, different parts, different training for technicians , different Infrastructure for each aircraft and so on. Whichever way you can paint it, it is a logistical nightmare which the Brass has to deal with.


 This is a repeated point that I want to discuss; Egypt does not make technicians work on more than a fighter jet, they are specified to a certain airframe and would only switch to another if the fleet of that particular airframe is reduced, along with new aircrafts are its own ground crews that work only on it. *Blasted* 
Egyptian Rafales operate mainly from ‘Jebel El Basur’ AB, an airbase that has no permanent F-16 squadron. This airbase was modified for the Rafales. *Blasted*
Now, what doesn’t get blasted? Money that was spent and would have been saved. This is now in the past tense, over, done. The extra money that was spent for that is only a portion of what the Egyptian government saved when successful taxation took place along with other stuff that are not to be mentioned here.


Gomig-21 said:


> This was well after the Indian MMRCA by quite a few years IIRC and Egypt was very interested in it and so they made the deal with Russia. Problem is, the exact aircraft they were publicizing wasn't actually available because a couple of the particular elements that made it officially the "MiG-35" were not ready and the main one being the AESA radar which was/is called the Zhuk-AE. In the meantime, they were equipping them with the Zhuk-ME which is a pulse doppler radar (the same one in the Indian MiG-29K slightly lesser range and lesser targets detected and prioritized at once and of course, the AESA factor which is a constantly changing frequency which makes it very difficult or almost impossible to jam) because the AESA radar wasn't (and still isn't ready). The other item that was to be a standard feature on the MiG-35 export version was the OLS-K which is essentially a built-in ground target designator. But instead of that, they offer the T-220 pod which does the same exact thing and is actually a better option because then you can use one pod and share all the info to a slew of other fighters etc. You can see the OLS-K in the pic below, it's that glass bulb under the fuselage.


Well it’s a hybrid between the MiG-29 and the MiG-35, some systems are to be finalized and tested, when done Egypt will upgrade them. (Because there is no obstacle)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

I was going to explain to a long-standing member here about this patch and what it represents, which is rather significant because it was brought on and created from the lessons of 1956 & 1967, as well as 1973 to a certain extent, but I decided not to because that individual's mind was clearly made up and based on so much lack of knowledge of not only the correct details of the history, but an inherent lack of wanting to learn and understand. The latter was a much stronger sentiment that I think runs rampant in many people and is a fascinating thing to understand, even though it's truly a shame.

The Rapid Deployment Forces patch.







Egypt sending medical supplies including PPEs and masks to Yemen to assist in fighting the corona virus.






EAF Airbase in western Egypt very very busy lately. Can anyone identify all the aircraft? The jets are pretty easy but that transport/cargo is a bit tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Does this show that the EW pods are removable? they show that posts 8 and 7 can be interchangeable between the EW pods and the air-to-air missiles!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohammed23188

Gomig-21 said:


> I was going to explain to a long-standing member here about this patch and what it represents, which is rather significant because it was brought on and created from the lessons of 1956 & 1967, as well as 1973 to a certain extent, but I decided not to because that individual's mind was clearly made up and based on so much lack of knowledge of not only the correct details of the history, but an inherent lack of wanting to learn and understand. The latter was a much stronger sentiment that I think runs rampant in many people and is a fascinating thing to understand, even though it's truly a shame.
> 
> The Rapid Deployment Forces patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt sending medical supplies including PPEs and masks to Yemen to assist in fighting the corona virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAF Airbase in western Egypt very very busy lately. Can anyone identify all the aircraft? The jets are pretty easy but that transport/cargo is a bit tough.



8 Rafale, 5 MiG-29M2 and 1 F-16 fighter

And probably one C-130 .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1516743608502544

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohammed23188 said:


> 8 Rafale, 5 MiG-29M2 and 1 F-16 fighter
> 
> And probably one C-130 .



If you look at the first pic on the top and the two aircraft at the top right which look like they have shiny silver drop tanks, those appear to be Mirage 2K, also with pointy delta wing ends unlike the Rafales which have wingtip rails and look fatter? And that cargo does it look like it has only 1 set of props instead of 2 like the Hercules? 



The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1516743608502544



Thanks for the cool post. I didn't even know our fleet of C-130s had aircraft in it that were from 1978! Probably because of that exact reason mentioned in that they certainly take care of them very well and you can't tell that some of them are that old. That's pretty much the reason why most of us Egyptians balk at the mention of "oh what a logistical and maintenance nightmare all these aircraft are gonna be" lol.

Any idea what they're doing in Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Here Are The First Photos Of Egypt’s New Su-35 “Super Flankers”*

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...rst-photos-of-egypts-new-su-35-super-flankers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Here Are The First Photos Of Egypt’s New Su-35 “Super Flankers”*
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...rst-photos-of-egypts-new-su-35-super-flankers



Check out the first line in that article:
_
The first photos of *factory-fresh *Egyptian Air Force Sukhoi Su-35SE Flankers have been captured, apparently, *as the first batch of jets was on a delivery flight to North Africa.*_

So they're "factory fresh" unlike that blatant lie from that "unmentionable disgrace" who tried to claim they were taken out of used VVS stock lol. There should be some kind of forum penalty for knowingly spreading false information like that. What a disgrace. 

The other part is the obvious traveling to Egypt. If you look at that picture in the article, you can see the squarish (what I would safely assume is) the Egyptian flag on the vertical stabilizer (or tail) that is simply painted over with the camo paint and probably has a plastic stickum on it that they peel off later to expose the flag. But the square shilouette or pattern is clearly visible, so it's quite possible that they're on their way to Egypt with several stops in "certain" countries for refueling. The lack of drop tanks and no mention of an A2A refueling platform is pretty interesting in of itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Check out the first line in that article:
> _
> The first photos of *factory-fresh *Egyptian Air Force Sukhoi Su-35SE Flankers have been captured, apparently, *as the first batch of jets was on a delivery flight to North Africa.*_
> 
> So they're "factory fresh" unlike that blatant lie from that "unmentionable disgrace" who tried to claim they were taken out of used VVS stock lol. There should be some kind of forum penalty for knowingly spreading false information like that. What a disgrace.
> 
> The other part is the obvious traveling to Egypt. If you look at that picture in the article, you can see the squarish (what I would safely assume is) the Egyptian flag on the vertical stabilizer (or tail) that is simply painted over with the camo paint and probably has a plastic stickum on it that they peel off later to expose the flag. But the square shilouette or pattern is clearly visible, so it's quite possible that they're on their way to Egypt with several stops in "certain" countries for refueling. The lack of drop tanks and no mention of an A2A refueling platform is pretty interesting in of itself.


Yes..and Egyptian pilots were training on them for over 2 years..at least I heard that two or three years ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes..and Egyptian pilots were training on them for over 2 years..at least I heard that two or three years ago..



Another new pic of the EAF's new Su-35SE which in itself is an interesting designation where the E is most likely...........wait for it......................Egypt? lol 

I think they're calling these the *"Nile Osprey"*. Osprey is an incredible, fish-catching bird of prey that is neither a falcon, hawk or eagle and is in it's own raptor classification by itself, in between a hawk and an eagle. 

Notice the rudders flanking outwards on both V-stabs for additional braking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
Quite exciting news with Egypt's acquisition of the Su-35s.

About the M-346s, yeah maybe for the air force for LIFT, but i was thinking as a Egyptian navy platform operating from coastal cities they would be great for anti ship missions with the Marte ER missile. Not sure if the Egyptian navy actually needs it but it would be a good asset.










@Mohammed23188 
Egypt is developing radars but nothing major about electronic warfare yet. They are related to each other somewhat but let's hope Egyptian engineers will show something new at EDEX 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Quite exciting news with Egypt's acquisition of the Su-35s.



Buddy, it's more exciting that you're back! Forget about the Su-35s man, they don't come close to having PHILIP THE ARAB back on this crazy *** board! 



Philip the Arab said:


> About the M-346s, yeah maybe for the air force for LIFT, but i was thinking as a Egyptian navy platform operating from coastal cities they would be great for anti ship missions with the Marte ER missile. Not sure if the Egyptian navy actually needs it but it would be a good asset.



I hope they go through with that Italian mega deal that includes the 24 of these and they can use them any way they want. I would think because of the slew of super modern aircraft that are now part of the EAF from the MiG-35s to the Rafales and now the Su-35 (heck even the F-16s to a certain extent) that it would be good to use these as trainers because of their advanced state. They would work well for cadets who now don't have to train on antiquated K-8s or Alpha Jets etc. They train on these which will give them much more of a taste of a modern cockpit to set them up for whichever of the main platforms they end up flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Buddy, it's more exciting that you're back! Forget about the Su-35s man, they don't come close to having PHILIP THE ARAB back on this crazy *** board!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they go through with that Italian mega deal that includes the 24 of these and they can use them any way they want. I would think because of the slew of super modern aircraft that are now part of the EAF from the MiG-35s to the Rafales and now the Su-35 (heck even the F-16s to a certain extent) that it would be good to use these as trainers because of their advanced state. They would work well for cadets who now don't have to train on antiquated K-8s or Alpha Jets etc. They train on these which will give them much more of a taste of a modern cockpit to set them up for whichever of the main platforms they end up flying.


Yeah, let's hope this deal pans out.

Now about your idea with Alexandria shipyard producing Egyptian ships. Maybe instead a joint Arab ship to develop at first a FAC and then moving into bigger ships with mostly indigenous electronics. With the Saudi, and Egyptian radars and electronics and Hazem CMS it could certainly be a possibility. Now there is also the UAE which can in theory develop a anti ship variant of the Tariq cruise missile in a ground launched variant for anti ship use, it would look a hell of a lot similar to the RBS-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Gomig-21 said:


> Any idea what they're doing in Bangladesh?



No idea. Looks like two were here.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1517747998402105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Now about your idea with Alexandria shipyard producing Egyptian ships. Maybe instead a joint Arab ship to develop at first a FAC and then moving into bigger ships with mostly indigenous electronics. With the Saudi, and Egyptian radars and electronics and Hazem CMS it could certainly be a possibility. Now there is also the UAE which can in theory develop a anti ship variant of the Tariq cruise missile in a ground launched variant for anti ship use, it would look a hell of a lot similar to the RBS-15.



That all sounds amazing and taking the Saudi/UAE/Egypt relations into consieration, it doesn't get any freindlier than these 3 and you would think it wouldn't be a difficult process to make such a cooperation work. But for some reason, it always seems to get complicated. You have Saudiya already paying over $30 billion for a bunch of US ships and incredible, top of the line naval assets while working on these French Gowinds as well as the Hazem CMS and not to mention what the UAE is involved in which is too much to even begin to mention and then take us, and all our projects from small radars to ToT on the Gowinds also to all sorts or weapon's systems and armored vehicles and so on and so forth. Getting people to organize such an endeavor -- and GOD forbid we actually start lighting it up in Libya!!!! And you know the UAE will be involved -- and it just seems like even if it's such a great idea, to get it rolling seems like a very difficult task. I like it, though, and maybe I'm wrong and it's not that difficult?

Some pics.

Presidential Blackhawk escorted by a pair of Apaches.







EAF F-16s









Block 52s on a training mission.




F-16D blk 52 (@The SC there's that idium-tinted canopy)




This picture has me a bit frazzled & puzzled @The SC , @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , does that weapon's crewman look Egyptian or is he American with that uniform? And those colored boots? I'm thinking this is a joint weapon's loading drill with the US.




Cool angle view of a Rafale. 








A rare look at one of the aggressor's F-16 blck-52 landing in the background.




And going back in time a little, Mirage VSDE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> This picture has me a bit frazzled & puzzled @The SC , @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , does that weapon's crewman look Egyptian or is he American with that uniform? And those colored boots? I'm thinking this is a joint weapon's loading drill with the US.


He looks Egyptian to me I think. He could be a Arab US air force member though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Hallo People

This is my very first post over hear at this forum. Although i would like to say first of all i have been loving interactive and captivating things have been going around in this forum this bast while. It is also very exciting for me to to join! 

In case you have people have not been noticing there has been this photo that has went around on social media of Egypts Su-35s, showing the flag apparently being covered on the tail of the aircraft being tested.






Russian flankers do not have flags on there tails and another thing is that the coding which are numbers like 9214, 91213..etc on the tail is not used by Russia, Indonesia or China on there aircraft. So there is strong reason to believe those are Egyptian.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Philip the Arab

Brothers, besides Bastion which other coastal defense missile should Egypt get? I think most likely Bal-E coastal defense missile would be the best, but there are European options if necessary. This would be the subsonic sea skimmer while the Bastion would be the supersonic streaker.

Bal-E is a downgraded export version. It uses Kh-35E missiles with a range of 130 km, or newer Kh-35UE missiles with a range of 260 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Hallo People
> 
> This is my very first post over hear at this forum. Although i would like to say first of all i have been loving interactive and captivating things have been going around in this forum this bast while. It is also very exciting for me to to join!
> 
> In case you have people have not been noticing there has been this photo that has went around on social media of Egypts Su-35s, showing the flag apparently being covered on the tail of the aircraft being tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian flankers do not have flags on there tails and another thing is that the coding which are numbers like 9214, 91213..etc on the tail is not used by Russia, Indonesia or China on there aircraft. So there is strong reason to believe those are Egyptian.


Hello there and welcome to the forum! Yes, you are correct. This Su-35 is Egyptian and was spotted in eastern Russia. Speaking about planes, the EAF needs to get a photographer. Does anyone here know anything about the F-16 upgrades? I’ve came across this patch lately.




Second thing - I found this photo recently; AlJazeera claimed that the aircrafts were gone after the President visited it, but did anyone in AJ wonder what is the purpose of the 20+ shelters in Sidi Barrani?! This is the product of being biased, you get to have the ones with good knowledge laugh . I can also confirm at least one E2C Hawkeye is in Mersa Matruh Air Base.




Operation Bright Star is postponed to 2021, COVID-19 fears from both sides are the cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Brothers, besides Bastion which other coastal defense missile should Egypt get? I think most likely Bal-E coastal defense missile would be the best, but there are European options if necessary. This would be the subsonic sea skimmer while the Bastion would be the supersonic streaker.



Well, it depends on how many Bastion system they ordered? According to the stats, a single Bastion mobile system can defend 600 km (300 in each direction) of coastal area, that's simplifying the math just for the sake of this discussion but it's a bit more complicted than that because of geometry and algebra dictating the exact coverage range of that 600kms.

Egypt has a little over 2900 km of coastal lands so let's call it 3000 to simplify it. If the 600 is maximum on the Bastion, that means they would need 5 systems to cover the entire coastal length of Egypt. Again, that's just by simplifying the math for the coverage. That's also stretching the Bastion to its maximum and who knows how many times that covers, probably one shot each is my guess although it appears there are 2 missiles per truck. So one would need to factor that in. My guess is that you would either get 2 shots at that distance and coverage or, they're designed to shoot both missiles for great chances of hits.

So they'll probably need additional systems to augment the load so it's not maxed out and if they have several batteries of the S-300VM (some are saying it's actually the V4 BTW) and even the Patriot is in Egypt for sure after listening to that ambassador's interview the other day, but that's protecting high value sites inland and particularly Cairo.

Granted an ADS is a bit different in a coastal defense system, but Egypt has a huge supply of AD systems of all kinds and ranges and between mobile systems and naval platform ones and airborne ones etc., they might just have what they need for now since I would factor in the SCALP Cruise missiles, the KH-31s, Harpoons, all the VLS missiles in the frigates and corvettes etc. A lot to factor in.

Was looking at the camo on the new Su-35SEs and this picture came up and I found it interesting that they chose this same color to match the MiG-35s. I think that's pretty interesting instead of just a standard, all around smokey grey like the F-16s and Rafales.

https://topwar.ru/uploads/posts/2020-07/1595570247_screenshot_1140.jpg



HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Hallo People
> 
> This is my very first post over hear at this forum. Although i would like to say first of all i have been loving interactive and captivating things have been going around in this forum this bast while. It is also very exciting for me to to join!
> 
> In case you have people have not been noticing there has been this photo that has went around on social media of Egypts Su-35s, showing the flag apparently being covered on the tail of the aircraft being tested.
> 
> View attachment 656500
> 
> 
> Russian flankers do not have flags on there tails and another thing is that the coding which are numbers like 9214, 91213..etc on the tail is not used by Russia, Indonesia or China on there aircraft. So there is strong reason to believe those are Egyptian.



Welcome ya basha! You're right about the flag. I mentioned the same thing a few posts ago and not just the flag, but if you look at the front of the side fuselage right under the middle of the cockpit, you'll see a round, white shape which many are saying is where the roundel will be and is covered up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Egypt has a little over 2900 km of coastal lands so let's call it 3000 to simplify it. If the 600 is maximum on the Bastion, that means they would need 5 systems to cover the entire coastal length of Egypt. Again, that's just by simplifying the math for the coverage. That's also stretching the Bastion to its maximum and who knows how many times that covers, probably one shot each is my guess although it appears there are 2 missiles per truck. So one would need to factor that in. My guess is that you would either get 2 shots at that distance and coverage or, they're designed to shoot both missiles for great chances of hits.


Well, if you think about it, it would probably be best to launch volleys of missiles that are different in performance so as to increase the chance of target penetration. You know, the KH-35 is like the Harpoon which is harder to intercept, and the Oniks is basically a Brahmos which the US navy and NATO is more used to intercepting because of the altitude it travels at. That is why maybe the Russians operate both systems in my opinion. You know ying-yang, hi-low, fast-slow.

Ships, and aircraft missiles must be factored in of well as you said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

ARCH٤R said:


> Hello there and welcome to the forum! Yes, you are correct. This Su-35 is Egyptian and was spotted in eastern Russia. Speaking about planes, the EAF needs to get a photographer. Does anyone here know anything about the F-16 upgrades? I’ve came across this patch lately.
> View attachment 656546
> 
> Second thing - I found this photo recently; AlJazeera claimed that the aircrafts were gone after the President visited it, but did anyone in AJ wonder what is the purpose of the 20+ shelters in Sidi Barrani?! This is the product of being biased, you get to have the ones with good knowledge laugh . I can also confirm at least one E2C Hawkeye is in Mersa Matruh Air Base.
> View attachment 656549
> 
> Operation Bright Star is postponed to 2021, COVID-19 fears from both sides are the cause.



Thank you very much! Yes Indeed they do need a special and skilled photographer of there own. And with Regards to the F-16s too, i am very hopeful they they do decided to sell to use the AIM-120C AMRAAM Missile. I guess our leverage over them is the fact we are able to get an equivalent from other sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, it depends on how many Bastion system they ordered? According to the stats, a single Bastion mobile system can defend 600 km (300 in each direction) of coastal area, that's simplifying the math just for the sake of this discussion but it's a bit more complicted than that because of geometry and algebra dictating the exact coverage range of that 600kms.
> 
> Egypt has a little over 2900 km of coastal lands so let's call it 3000 to simplify it. If the 600 is maximum on the Bastion, that means they would need 5 systems to cover the entire coastal length of Egypt. Again, that's just by simplifying the math for the coverage. That's also stretching the Bastion to its maximum and who knows how many times that covers, probably one shot each is my guess although it appears there are 2 missiles per truck. So one would need to factor that in. My guess is that you would either get 2 shots at that distance and coverage or, they're designed to shoot both missiles for great chances of hits.
> 
> So they'll probably need additional systems to augment the load so it's not maxed out and if they have several batteries of the S-300VM (some are saying it's actually the V4 BTW) and even the Patriot is in Egypt for sure after listening to that ambassador's interview the other day, but that's protecting high value sites inland and particularly Cairo.
> 
> Granted an ADS is a bit different in a coastal defense system, but Egypt has a huge supply of AD systems of all kinds and ranges and between mobile systems and naval platform ones and airborne ones etc., they might just have what they need for now since I would factor in the SCALP Cruise missiles, the KH-31s, Harpoons, all the VLS missiles in the frigates and corvettes etc. A lot to factor in.
> 
> Was looking at the camo on the new Su-35SEs and this picture came up and I found it interesting that they chose this same color to match the MiG-35s. I think that's pretty interesting instead of just a standard, all around smokey grey like the F-16s and Rafales.
> 
> https://topwar.ru/uploads/posts/2020-07/1595570247_screenshot_1140.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome ya basha! You're right about the flag. I mentioned the same thing a few posts ago and not just the flag, but if you look at the front of the side fuselage right under the middle of the cockpit, you'll see a round, white shape which many are saying is where the roundel will be and is covered up.



Oh that white round thing were you see under the middle of the cockpit is just some standard thing that they seem to have on every Su-35 aircraft. That is not something just on ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, it depends on how many Bastion system they ordered? According to the stats, a single Bastion mobile system can defend 600 km (300 in each direction) of coastal area, that's simplifying the math just for the sake of this discussion but it's a bit more complicted than that because of geometry and algebra dictating the exact coverage range of that 600kms.
> 
> Egypt has a little over 2900 km of coastal lands so let's call it 3000 to simplify it. If the 600 is maximum on the Bastion, that means they would need 5 systems to cover the entire coastal length of Egypt. Again, that's just by simplifying the math for the coverage. That's also stretching the Bastion to its maximum and who knows how many times that covers, probably one shot each is my guess although it appears there are 2 missiles per truck. So one would need to factor that in. My guess is that you would either get 2 shots at that distance and coverage or, they're designed to shoot both missiles for great chances of hits.
> 
> So they'll probably need additional systems to augment the load so it's not maxed out and if they have several batteries of the S-300VM (some are saying it's actually the V4 BTW) and even the Patriot is in Egypt for sure after listening to that ambassador's interview the other day, but that's protecting high value sites inland and particularly Cairo.
> 
> Granted an ADS is a bit different in a coastal defense system, but Egypt has a huge supply of AD systems of all kinds and ranges and between mobile systems and naval platform ones and airborne ones etc., they might just have what they need for now since I would factor in the SCALP Cruise missiles, the KH-31s, Harpoons, all the VLS missiles in the frigates and corvettes etc. A lot to factor in.
> 
> Was looking at the camo on the new Su-35SEs and this picture came up and I found it interesting that they chose this same color to match the MiG-35s. I think that's pretty interesting instead of just a standard, all around smokey grey like the F-16s and Rafales.
> 
> https://topwar.ru/uploads/posts/2020-07/1595570247_screenshot_1140.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome ya basha! You're right about the flag. I mentioned the same thing a few posts ago and not just the flag, but if you look at the front of the side fuselage right under the middle of the cockpit, you'll see a round, white shape which many are saying is where the roundel will be and is covered up.


*K-300P Bastion-P
*




*The contract for the supply of this military equipment was signed between Cairo and Moscow in 2013..

A single battery contains 18 dual launch platforms..* These platforms can be controlled from a command and control center remote if all of them are deployed in one place..

According to the Russian TOP WAR website, Russia and Egypt have accelerated the delivery of the Bastion system equipped with K-300P Bastion-P anti-ship missiles from Russia to Egypt during the past period.

The Bastion system is equipped with winged anti-ship Yakhont missiles, which are three times as fast as sound. And the number in one missile complex reaches 36. The "Yakhont" missiles can hit targets at a distance of 300 kilometers at a speed of 750 meters per second, and when approaching the target the height of the missile's flight decreases to between 15 meters and 10 meters. It targets hostile ships and ship groups alike in extreme fire and electronic warfare conditions. It is equipped with a high technology system that allows it to be invisible to radars.

"Yakhont" missiles can carry a destructive radar-guided head weighing 200 kilograms, and can also track the target automatically and by itself, which is known in military terms as "fire and forget".

Deploying the system in combat positions and making it ready, takes only five minutes..

The important thing is that it will cover the entire economic waters of Egypt and then by about a hundred kilometers, It can provide interdiction of a large area to cut off supplies to any force trying to attack the economic zone and destroy the attacking force and increase the options of dealing with it in addition to the navy and air force..


The main point here is when you have the power to deter, you are thus preventing war and that is a powerful message for any party that wants to threaten Egypt's economic interests and its national security. The bill for a new weapon, of course, will be much less than the bill for engaging in a real war..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Oh that white round thing were you see under the middle of the cockpit is just some standard thing that they seem to have on every Su-35 aircraft. That is not something just on ours.



Yep, but according to a couple of Russian fellas on another forum, they said that spot is for a roundel or any other type of insignia that had an overall circular shape to it, and since the VVS has the red star, they don't choose to put if there and only on the V-stabs. So we'll see if there is any truth to that when they come ISA and the EAF puts the roundel somewhere.



The SC said:


> *K-300P Bastion-P
> A single battery contains 18 dual launch platforms..* These platforms can be controlled from a command and control center remote if all of them are deployed in one place..
> 
> According to the Russian TOP WAR website, Russia and Egypt have accelerated the delivery of the Bastion system equipped with K-300P Bastion-P anti-ship missiles from Russia to Egypt during the past period.
> 
> The Bastion system is equipped with winged anti-ship Yakhont missiles, which are three times as fast as sound. And the number in one missile complex reaches 36. The "Yakhont" missiles can hit targets at a distance of 300 kilometers at a speed of 750 meters per second, and when approaching the target the height of the missile's flight decreases to between 15 meters and 10 meters. It targets hostile ships and ship groups alike in extreme fire and electronic confrontation conditions. It is equipped with a high technology system that allows it to be invisible to radars.
> 
> "Yakhont" missiles can carry a destructive radar-guided head weighing 200 kilograms, and can also track and track the target automatically and by itself, which is known in military terms as "fire and forget".



Good stuff. Similar to the S-300VM IIRC, as far as the number of missile launchers per battery. So 18 dual launchers for 36 per battery at 600km per makes the coastal coverage of around 21,000km....if my math is right (which was NEVER my strength in school LOL) then I would say the entire coast is covered by this Bastion system 7 times over! Does that sound right to you, SC>

Speaking of your opinion, what do you think of this picture here LOL! I love it with papa Sisi in the middle like can you spot Sisi?  Those cadets must've just graduated judging by how young they look.






BTW @The SC , do you have that picture of the EAF Mirage 5 E-2 parked diagonally with a Hellenic Mirage 2K I believe it was and all the pilots from both countries holding each other's flags during one of the Medusa exercises? I'm looking for it for another thread and can't find it! If you have it or can find it, please post it, bro. That would be great. If not, no worries don't kill yourself looking for it, bro. Thanks, man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 
I noticed does Egypt not like to buy Russian ships?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, but according to a couple of Russian fellas on another forum, they said that spot is for a roundel or any other type of insignia that had an overall circular shape to it, and since the VVS has the red star, they don't choose to put if there and only on the V-stabs. So we'll see if there is any truth to that when they come ISA and the EAF puts the roundel somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff. Similar to the S-300VM IIRC, as far as the number of missile launchers per battery. So 18 dual launchers for 36 per battery at 600km per makes the coastal coverage of around 21,000km....if my math is right (which was NEVER my strength in school LOL) then I would say the entire coast is covered by this Bastion system 7 times over! Does that sound right to you, SC>
> 
> Speaking of your opinion, what do you think of this picture here LOL! I love it with papa Sisi in the middle like can you spot Sisi?  Those cadets must've just graduated judging by how young they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW @The SC , do you have that picture of the EAF Mirage 5 E-2 parked diagonally with a Hellenic Mirage 2K I believe it was and all the pilots from both countries holding each other's flags during one of the Medusa exercises? I'm looking for it for another thread and can't find it! If you have it or can find it, please post it, bro. That would be great. If not, no worries don't kill yourself looking for it, bro. Thanks, man.


Yes 7 times over.. just in case! lol
But let's say 5 batteries each covering.. 600 km.. that amounts to 3000 km in total.. and we can add 2 batteries for the Red Sea..

Of course can't miss Papa Sisi with his black sunglasses right in the middle of all those young chaps..

I'll try to find that picture for you..I'll do my best..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I noticed does Egypt not like to buy Russian ships?


Some are gonna be made in Egypt soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Some are gonna be made in Egypt soon..


Buyan-M is preferable for Egyptian navy in my opinion. The LACM Kalibr alone is huge for Egyptian navy and they only weight 1000 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I noticed does Egypt not like to buy Russian ships?



Great question. I think it had a few old Ruskie ships prior to 1973 but after that with the switch to US built equipment, it basically had a majority American fleet from then on. Now it's dealing with Europeans makers so that really is an interesting question. 

There was a time a few years ago where they were thinking of a particular Russian Corvette or something, I forget the name but the Molina came out of that brief exchange and that was it. @The SC would know more about what ship the EGY navy was interested in more than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Great question. I think it had a few old Ruskie ships prior to 1973 but after that with the switch to US built equipment, it basically had a majority American fleet from then on. Now it's dealing with Europeans makers so tht really is an interesting question.
> 
> There was a time a few years ago where they were thinking of a particular Russian Corvette or something, I forget the name but the Molina came out of that brief exchange and that was it. @The SC would know more about what ship the EGY navy was interested in more than me.


Wish that Egypt can get ToT for Buyan-M 1000 ton Corvette with 300km LACM Kalibr, and Oniks anti ship missile. Only country willing to provide LACM from a naval platform to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Buyan-M



That was it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> That was it!


Doesn't seem to have become a deal sadly. Let's hope it will in the future.

Also, @Gomig-21 let's hope that Egyptian airforce will acquire and be able to integrate UAE/South African Tariq cruise missile development shown last year. Supposedly has 200km range at least, so that asset will help bridge the gap between Scalp and other weapons in Egyptian inventory. It will be developed to 300km according to engineers to comply with MTCR.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Wish that Egypt can get ToT for Buyan-M 1000 ton Corvette with 300km LACM Kalibr, and Oniks anti ship missile. Only country willing to provide LACM from a naval platform to Egypt.



Those are some hefty and powerful ships I remember SC opened one of his phenomenally informative threads about Egypt being interested in the Buyan class ships and posted a lot of very cool information. If you do a search on it in the Arab Section I bet it comes up.

Much of the thread after that went into the usual hate bull**** but we're used to that by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

And also, for the Rafales there is going to be a UAE MBDA joint development to carry 18 Smart Glider and the Mirage 2000 will carry at least 12 munitions with 100km range for swarming targets or individual targeting. MBDA(French mostly company) were looking for funding so the UAE got ToT to establish facilities in the UAE related to flight testing and engineering and gave funding. Will make Egyptian air force even deadlier with these for A2G missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Doesn't seem to have become a deal sadly. Let's hope it will in the future.
> 
> Also, @Gomig-21 let's hope that Egyptian airforce will acquire and be able to integrate UAE/South African Tariq cruise missile development shown last year. Supposedly has 200km range at least, so that asset will help bridge the gap between Scalp and other weapons in Egyptian inventory. It will be developed to 300km according to engineers to comply with MTCR.



Love it. Who'd thunk that we'd be doing something in that capacity with South Africa knowing how loyal they were to Israel (even here on this forum the one and only SA member is a BIG TIME EGY hater lmfao) but what is truly incredible is how we barely lift our head up to shake it from amazement of one weapons purchase when we get bitch-slapped in the face about another big deal happening and these aren't little deals for 100 AK=47s lolzo, these are mega deals left and right no wonder they're all starting to hate us!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Love it. Who'd thunk that we'd be doing something in that capacity with South Africa knowing how loyal they were to Israel (even here on this forum the one and only SA member is a BIG TIME EGY hater lmfao) but what is truly incredible is how we barely lift our head up to shake it from amazement of one weapons purchase when we get bitch-slapped in the face about another big deal happening and these aren't little deals for 100 AK=47s lolzo, these are mega deals left and right no wonder they're all starting to hate us!!!


Well the UAE is developing very quickly in the region, they have a 100% Emirati owned IP company called Halcon.

P.S. 
Dont tell the SA member but many engineers working there are South Africans.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> And also, for the Rafales there is going to be a UAE MBDA joint development



I saw that thread you opened briefly but didnt get a chance to jump in but will do tomorrow for sure, I have a little bit to say about this awesome deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I saw that thread you opened briefly but didnt get a chance to jump in but will do tomorrow for sure, I have a little bit to say about this awesome deal.


Personally I say that instead of reinventing the wheel all Arab nations should focus on one high technology thing and master that instead of reinventing the wheel every single time.


For example:
Egypt should focus on Radar, and electronic warfare.

UAE should focus on missiles like A2G, A2A, etc.

Jordan should focus on ATGM and RPG systems.

KSA should focus on ship systems while developing a blend of everything.

And in theory this should be shared amongst each other freely to develop each others capabilities in the field of military technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21 
This was during "Houras exercises" in 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Wish that Egypt can get ToT for Buyan-M 1000 ton Corvette with 300km LACM Kalibr, and Oniks anti ship missile. Only country willing to provide LACM from a naval platform to Egypt.


Wait for the Russian economic and industrial zone to open soon in Egypt.. and you will see a lot of ships and other systems being made in JVs between Egypt and Russia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> This was during "Houras exercises" in 2015


Beautiful aircraft, just stunning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> Wish that Egypt can get ToT for Buyan-M 1000 ton Corvette with 300km LACM Kalibr, and Oniks anti ship missile. Only country willing to provide LACM from a naval platform to Egypt.



To add to that too it would provide Egypt with weapon capabilities that no western naval platform will offer to Egypt. The way i see it is Russia could have trouble funding the Buyan-M frigate program and therefore seems to make really slow progress into making the ship ready for export. It will also be able to acquire it a lot more easily than western ships. 4-6 Ships with ToT would be excellent.



Gomig-21 said:


> Love it. Who'd thunk that we'd be doing something in that capacity with South Africa knowing how loyal they were to Israel (even here on this forum the one and only SA member is a BIG TIME EGY hater lmfao) but what is truly incredible is how we barely lift our head up to shake it from amazement of one weapons purchase when we get bitch-slapped in the face about another big deal happening and these aren't little deals for 100 AK=47s lolzo, these are mega deals left and right no wonder they're all starting to hate us!!!



I don't think that matters bro. It is called business. Countries get money in return and a lot of benefits in wanting to get involved in projects like these with other countries and regards less of what there political views are and you are they loyal too. And why not as well! It fact i wonder why we don't take opportunities like these to join these weapon development programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I don't think that matters bro. It is called business. Countries get money in return and a lot of benefits in wanting to get involved in projects like these with other countries and regards less of what there political views are and you are they loyal too. And why not as well! It fact i wonder why we don't take opportunities like these to join these weapon development programs.


Yeah it is ample time that Egypt cooperates with South Africa on missile projects, they have a lot to offer. A2A missile should be the focus, while UAE develope A2G missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> Yeah it is ample time that Egypt cooperates with South Africa on missile projects, they have a lot to offer. A2A missile should be the focus, while UAE develope A2G missiles.



I am hopeful i see some progress has started to be made on that to at the EDEX 2020 exhibition this upcoming December. I have been always been saying we need to develop and build advanced air to air missiles on our own or with corporation with some other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Wish that Egypt can get ToT for Buyan-M 1000 ton Corvette with 300km LACM Kalibr, and Oniks anti ship missile. Only country willing to provide LACM from a naval platform to Egypt.



This is what Egypt is going to get ToT for:

*Project 21631 Buyan-M
*






And maybe the project 22160 ..too..




https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/deal-of-project-22160-patrol-boats-for-algerias.554789/#post-10431951
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/deal-of-project-22160-patrol-boats-for-algerias.554789/#post-10431951

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

@The SC Is there a source that states so? Just wondering. I cant find one myself.


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> @The SC Is there a source that states so? Just wondering. I cant find one myself.


*Egypt Interested in Russian Missile Corvettes*

https://ausa.inloop.com/en/article/127096/egypt-interested-in-russian-missile-corvettes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> This was during "Houras exercises" in 2015



Thank you, ma bro. That was the one I was looking for but for some reason I didn't think the EAF was in that pic with one of their 2000s but one of the 2-seat Mirage Vs. But it was my mistake because I was thinking of this pic with the Jordanian AF and a super rare glimpse of one of our 2-seat Mirage V DD I believe. Thanks again, ma bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egypt Interested in Russian Missile Corvettes*
> 
> https://ausa.inloop.com/en/article/127096/egypt-interested-in-russian-missile-corvettes



I thought this was even older than 2019 when they were interested in the Buyan Class ships, and getting the gifted Molina was the result of the engagement of interest if I recall that correctly because I remember being a little excited when the were talking about it and they came back with the Molina and so we figured things must've went really well and soon enough we'll hear of a deal for a couple Buyans but it never materialized.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Also, @Gomig-21 let's hope that Egyptian airforce will acquire and be able to integrate UAE/South African Tariq cruise missile development shown last year. Supposedly has 200km range at least, so that asset will help bridge the gap between Scalp and other weapons in Egyptian inventory. It will be developed to 300km according to engineers to comply with MTCR.



For the longest time, I've been advocating 2 items for the local production teams (whomever they are whether AOI or even private firms that get security clearance which is a whole other issue in of itself) and only these two to really concentrate on because they are essentially the future of warfare, at least one of them and the other is to make up for the deficiencies we have as a result of the Israeli QME imposed on us and they are, UAVs of all type and missiles of all types. The former would be from small drones all the way up to large, long-distance UCAVs and the latter from small, ATGMs to the latest and greatest in A2A missiles. These seem like no-brainers since unmanned combat vehicles will be the future of military aviation and missiles will only be improving to get better and better to take down those UAVs. Those two items are what I've been advocating for the EGY industry to get into and get involved in creating the best of the best out of them.

A perfect example of someone doing this already is the UAE with their superb UAV that carries 8 missiles internally. I mean, this is where it's at plus the missiles they're involved in with SA etc. Really moving in the right direction in a timely fashion and I also think we will. Let's not forget we're only 7 years after the 2nd revolution and the priority was really to modernize the military forces which Sisi and the miliary has done in an incredible fashion and I truly believe we will start seeing these development projects really kick into high gear in the next few years ISA.








ARCH٤R said:


> Hello there and welcome to the forum! Yes, you are correct. This Su-35 is Egyptian and was spotted in eastern Russia. Speaking about planes, the EAF needs to get a photographer. Does anyone here know anything about the F-16 upgrades? I’ve came across this patch lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second thing - I found this photo recently; AlJazeera claimed that the aircrafts were gone after the President visited it, but did anyone in AJ wonder what is the purpose of the 20+ shelters in Sidi Barrani?! This is the product of being biased, you get to have the ones with good knowledge laugh . I can also confirm at least one E2C Hawkeye is in Mersa Matruh Air Base.



Who's the fella wearing that upgrade detached squadron patch? Is that an American fella or Egyptian and where was it taken? Need more info if possible.

I was going to ask the ambassador on his twitter feed what the upgrade entailed, but I never followed through with it lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Yes, the pilot is Egyptian 




Also, maybe we should cooperate with the British nowadays concerning land warfare and CAS, BAE has a good (and underrated) project like:
Taranis 




This said, Egypt should put effort in avionics instead of design. If only experience of the AOI was used in the 90s era we wouldn’t have this conversation now - for knowledge, the AOI was assembling J-6s, Alpha jets, Gazelles and manufactured F-16 and Mirage 2000’s parts which was good for its time. Egypt should have no problem joining the UAE’s excellent UAV programs and munition. 

Can anyone tell what rifles Egypt produce? I know we use the AK-74s for its good performance in desert climate but is that it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 
Perfect partner for that is Denel, they are running out of money and seem desperate for funds. They have a HUGE missile product line. They will allow local production, and ToT with the deals, UAE made 5000 Tariqs as of last year. Integration on platforms platforms as well.


Long range BVR missile, 100km range it would be better then all missiles in service and could replace them on Mirages, Rafales, and maybe but unlikely the Russian platforms.





SAM and WVR A2A missile and the two in the back are ATGMs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Perfect partner for that is Denel, they are running out of money and seem desperate for funds. They have a HUGE missile product line. They will allow local production, and ToT with the deals, UAE made 5000 Tariqs as of last year. Integration on platforms platforms as well.
> 
> 
> Long range BVR missile, 100km range it would be better then all missiles in service and could replace them on Mirages, Rafales, and maybe but unlikely the Russian platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAM and WVR A2A missile and the two in the back are ATGMs



That is a good idea actually, and they could be integrated on the fleet of mirage 2000s currently in service and that even on the Rafales which would add up to how lethal these jets could get. There things look really good too. I hope to hear some time soon about a South African, UAE and Egyptian joint venture for developing these kind of missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> Can anyone tell what rifles Egypt produce? I know we use the AK-74s for its good performance in desert climate but is that it?


Yes that is the only assault rifle Egypt produces, but at the factory 300 opening it had a lot of furniture on it that makes it look like a new rifle.

Maybe Egypt can cooperate with UAE to produce Caracal rifles in country. Probably better then most European rifles considering who their designers are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

I was going to say as well that one of the reasons Egypt might have brought the Su-35 Aircraft is because of the chances and possibility they would be able to integrate the Russian-Indian joint venture missile Brahmous on the planes like what was done on the Su-30MKI.

I came across this interesting video online as well.

*Egypt Air Force to get SU-35 from Russia. Use min 5 types of fighter Jets. Clarification on Brahmos!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I was going to say as well that one of the reasons Egypt might have brought the Su-35 Aircraft is because of the chances and possibility they would be able to integrate the Russian-Indian joint venture missile Brahmous on the planes like what was done on the Su-30MKI.
> 
> I came across this interesting video online as well.
> 
> *Egypt Air Force to get SU-35 from Russia. Use min 5 types of fighter Jets. Clarification on Brahmos!*


That could be interesting if Egypt gets Brahmos for its aircraft. Egypt is also getting Oniks coastal batteries with 300km range so they could complement eachother.

I have thought that Egyptian navy should have bought dedicated anti ship helicopters to use off the Mistrals. Only way to beat modern ships in combat is to swarm dozens of missiles at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> That could be interesting if Egypt gets Brahmos for its aircraft. Egypt is also getting Oniks coastal batteries with 300km range so they could complement eachother.
> 
> I have thought that Egyptian navy should have bought dedicated anti ship helicopters to use off the Mistrals. Only way to beat modern ships in combat is to swarm dozens of missiles at it.



The Brahmos missile would be the best air launch missile platform it could probably find for the SU-35. It is both land and ship attack capable.
Which is why i was opting for the Russian Ka-52K since it is the only mistral dedicated attack helicopter that can fire anti ship missile but it is unclear at where the negotiations is going.

Isn't it the Bastion K-300P bastion complexes they are getting with a range of 300-350 km btw?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Isn't it the Bastion K-300P bastion complexes they are getting with a range of 300-350 km btw?


Yes, but I think there needs to be another component to it and the Bal-E coastal defense system should be acquired to. The oniks missile is easy to intercept by large navies such as Turkish navy and others because NATO is geared towards it.


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Yes, the pilot is Egyptian



The 79th squadron is one of 3 squadrons along with the 75th and 77th TFS of the 272 Tactical Fighter Wing based out of Gianaclis Air Base and they all operate F-16 C/D block 40 which were part of the last upgrade package where they took all the F-16s that weren't block 40 or 52 obvioulsy and upgraded them all to block 40 standard where they received new avionics and were all able to fire the AIM-7 and a few other upgrades. That must be what that patch is all about as it mirrors the original patch for that unit prior to the block 40 upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Perfect partner for that is Denel, they are running out of money and seem desperate for funds. They have a HUGE missile product line. They will allow local production, and ToT with the deals, UAE made 5000 Tariqs as of last year. Integration on platforms platforms as well.



I like it, bro. I remember a couple of years ago there was a substantial interest from the EAF for the Tariq missile. Not sure what ever became of it and of course we wouldn't know unless we saw one of the aircraft carrying one of them if they actually made a deal.

My only problem with Denel (which has plagued the EAF for decades and I'm not sure if they should just bag the idea and not worry about it anymore or continue to avoid any weapons that have a lineage back to a certain entity) but Denel in SA was heavily involved in merges with Israeli firms such as Rafael and others if I'm not mistaken and so I'm not sure how to feel if we tangle ourselves with munitions and products that have Israeli prints on them for fear of you know what, or just forget that old paranoia and move forward? The UAE doesn't seem to mind but I know for a fact that we avoid all that stuff like the plague and I think for good reason TBH.

We should clearly be able to start completely from scratch on our own. I don't see any reason why that can't be done as far as a WVR and BVR missiles. If we're this adept with radars already, the next step would be working on aircraft radars and producing an AESA up-gradable radar that then can work with domestic missiles in all the stages that radars do especially with BVR ones. The concept sounds a bit more challenging and intimating but it really isn't'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> My only problem with Denel (which has plagued the EAF for decades and I'm not sure if they should just bag the idea and not worry about it anymore or continue to avoid any weapons that have a lineage back to a certain entity) but Denel in SA was heavily involved in merges with Israeli firms such as Rafael and others if I'm not mistaken and so I'm not sure how to feel if we tangle ourselves with munitions and products that have Israeli prints on them for fear of you know what, or just forget that old paranoia and move forward? The UAE doesn't seem to mind but I know for a fact that we avoid all that stuff like the plague and I think for good reason TBH.


Dont think they still have cooperation with the Israelis, after apartheid they tried to clear their conscience. They did gain a lot from them, but no direct ties today I think. I'm not 100% but pretty sure. Don't think Egypt would have tried to buy the Umkhonto missile if that was the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> We should clearly be able to start completely from scratch on our own. I don't see any reason why that can't be done as far as a WVR and BVR missiles. If we're this adept with radars already, the next step would be working on aircraft radars and producing an AESA up-gradable radar that then can work with domestic missiles in all the stages that radars do especially with BVR ones. The concept sounds a bit more challenging and intimating but it really isn't'.


UAE path is to hire many engineers and work with them in developing missiles. Halcon for example has many South Africans that worked in Denel. Maybe could work for Egypt as well if you pay them enough. Not directly connected to Denel but their experiences is ample. That is the easiest way to develop industry quickly, China did it after USSR collapse, and US and others did it after the German collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Al Wahch..HaHaHa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Something quite interesting I dug up on Linkedin which helped Egypt in its radar development back in the 90s. This was for coproduction of TPS-63 which the ESR-32A was a upgraded copy of.

Overseas position on Egyptian Co-Production program; Several year contract involving the transfer of tooling and technologies required for the production of complex electronic hardware in Benha, Egypt. Responsibilities included managing factory start up; machine tool evaluation, selection and installation; transfer of all manufacturing processes and technologies; initiation of quality control requirements, including SPC; strong interaction with Egyptian factory management and end-use military customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Something quite interesting I dug up on Linkedin which helped Egypt in its radar development back in the 90s. This was for coproduction of TPS-63 which the ESR-32A was a upgraded copy of.
> 
> Overseas position on Egyptian Co-Production program; Several year contract involving the transfer of tooling and technologies required for the production of complex electronic hardware in Benha, Egypt. Responsibilities included managing factory start up; machine tool evaluation, selection and installation; transfer of all manufacturing processes and technologies; initiation of quality control requirements, including SPC; strong interaction with Egyptian factory management and end-use military customer.


The fact is that Egypt innovates a lot in upgrading and tailor making all its existing systems.. and starting new products only when it is cost effective..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> The fact is that Egypt innovates a lot in upgrading and tailor making all its existing systems.. and starting new products only when it is cost effective..



But that is the thing too we barley see anything new with exception to the armored vehicles st-100 and st-500. I case as well you did not realize that indigenous Egyptian 2D radar they called to have made at the EDEX 2018 expo by them self's is almost very similar to the American TPS-63 radar. It looks like they just took it and just refurbished it. That shows our lack of ability to be able to innovate by our self's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> But that is the thing too we barley see anything new with exception to the armored vehicles st-100 and st-500. I case as well you did not realize that indigenous Egyptian 2D radar they called to have made at the EDEX 2018 expo by them self's is almost very similar to the American TPS-63 radar. It looks like they just took it and just refurbished it. That shows our lack of ability to be able to innovate by our self's.


Correction: Egypt made the ESR-32A, it is copy of it not refurbished. But generally I agree with this statement, it is caused by many reasons some of which are preventable. Nobody wants to give out tech today, if Egypt had not been sabotages by its leaders, and the Israelis it would be producing much more today.


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> Correction: Egypt made the ESR-32A, it is copy of it not refurbished. But generally I agree with this statement, it is caused by many reasons some of which are preventable. Nobody wants to give out tech today, if Egypt had not been sabotages by its leaders, and the Israelis it would be producing much more today.



I absolutely agree with you. I do hope that by EDEX 2020 we Egypt have at least made some progress nto create our own product rather than just make something based on something else. I wonder what the 3D version of the radar they said they would reveal would be though?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I absolutely agree with you. I do hope that by EDEX 2020 we Egypt have at least made some progress nto create our own product rather than just make something based on something else. I wonder what the 3D version of the radar they said they would reveal would be though?


I saw something interesting at a factory, it looks to be a short range radar. I think this is fully Egyptian product but we will see at EDEX 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> I saw something interesting at a factory, it looks to be a short range radar. I think this is fully Egyptian product but we will see at EDEX 2020.
> 
> View attachment 656944



Oh! I seem to kind of recall you guys posting something similar over hear a while ago. It does look interesting to. It looks like they are testing some component they may have manufactured. But that stand look weird tho as well. I guess we will just have to wait and see for EDEX 2020. 

I wonder weather even anyone knows something the full capabilities of the Benha electronics factory. I wonder weather the research and development centers over there are large or well equipped enough to support or bring out a project of this kind. Do you know if any changes were made or if they my have expanded the facility? I am not able to figure that out my self.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Oh! I seem to kind of recall you guys posting something similar over hear a while ago. It does look interesting to. It looks like they are testing some component they may have manufactured. But that stand look weird tho as well. I guess we will just have to wait and see for EDEX 2020.


I think it is a tripod stand or bipod stand for vehicle portable deployment rapidly.


HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I wonder weather even anyone knows something the full capabilities of the Benha electronics factory. I wonder weather the research and development centers over there are large or well equipped enough to support or bring out a project of this kind. Do you know if any changes were made or if they my have expanded the facility? I am not able to figure that out my self.


I don't see why not, it seems they have a lot of experience from licencing the Chinese, and the American radars. I can see quite a large manufacturing facility in this video here is the video you can watch if you like, check about. I skipped to the parts about radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> Al Wahch..HaHaHa



btw i kind of recall either you or @Goming-21 were saying the US has offered us the F-15s instead of the Su-35 is that actually correct because i don't remember reading any of online sources stating that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> btw i kind of recall either you or @Goming-21 were saying the US has offered us the F-15s instead of the Su-35 is that actually correct because i don't remember reading any of online sources stating that.


That was not me neither @Gomig-21.. It was not offered..and even if it was it wouldn't have the most advanced weapons or radar and other important components..SiSi went for the F-35 because he knew they won't sell it to Egypt and thus he could order the SU-35 with ease..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> But that is the thing too we barley see anything new with exception to the armored vehicles st-100 and st-500. I case as well you did not realize that indigenous Egyptian 2D radar they called to have made at the EDEX 2018 expo by them self's is almost very similar to the American TPS-63 radar. It looks like they just took it and just refurbished it. That shows our lack of ability to be able to innovate by our self's.



I don't think they look anything alike whatsoever. The radar planes are completely different designs.

This is the American TPS-63 radar in its tactical setting:







And this is the Egyptian designed and built ESR-32A:






The concept of a radar with its own systems booth as part of the entire unit is a common design because of its practicality in that it can be towed or placed on top of a trailer and trailered to a desirable spot etc. So that's not a big deal at all. As a matter of fact, I don't think the Egyptian system has it's own wheels and trailer hitch so it can be towed and can only be transported on a trailer. So between that and the completely different shape of the radar dish itself, I wouldn't say they're anything close to a copy let a lone "refurbished"!!!! Sorry but that's crazy.

Look what China has done from wheeled chassis to fighter jets to transport planes. They did whatever it took to start their own domestic military development and indigenous program and practically reverse-engineered every single thing out there. So even if it was a reverse-engineered or "refurbished" item, it wouldn't bother me one bit because you do what you can to get ahead. The problem is, here, is that it's not reverse engineered nor refurbished and I think that's a rather unfair statement. If anything, the concept might be imitated but that's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> That was not me neither @Gomig-21.. It was not offered..and even if it was it wouldn't have the most advanced weapons or radar and other important components..SiSi went for the F-35 because he knew they won't sell it to Egypt and thus he could order the SU-35 with ease..



I think the only thing we had eluded to was that what is Egypt supposed to do, say ok, we won't go ahead with the acquisition of the Su-35s even though it's been 2 years since the order was put in and probably half the money was paid already as well as some of the jets ready to be delivered soon and that suddenly Egypt was going to abandon the deal and for what? Will the Americans offer the F-15 instead or maybe the latest variant of the Viper and if so, would it still be stripped of the AIM-120 and AIM-9X or will they start supplying those too, now?

I think that's what we had asked, so to speak, to determine if the US had any grounds to stand on or were at least willing to reciprocate in some way by offering what would be as close to the equivalent as possible and that would be the F-15 PLUS the AIM-120 & 9X since without the AMRAAMs, it certainly wouldn't be worth it at all. And then I had opened that thread where the Russians claimed that Egypt had bought the Su-35S because they thought it was a far superior aircraft than the American F-15. Then we wondered how they would know that unless they took both on a test flight and had EAF pilots test both aircraft and put in their recommendations about them and that would mean that the US had offered the F-15 to Egypt if that was the case. But we have no solid proof of that and these were only assumptions made as a result of what the Russians had said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Get a load of this bs spread by Turkish sources


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288771031629537282

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> Get a load of this bs spread by Turkish sources


I recall a C-130 flying from Egypt to Syria but that was a month or two ago... If it was the case do they have a delay fuse in their heads? Till now this is nothing but a claim like ‘ISIS claiming more than a 100 soldiers dead in Bir el Abd’ or so.
Here is a video I found that dates back to Qader 2020, 






Gomig-21 said:


> The 79th squadron is one of 3 squadrons along with the 75th and 77th TFS of the 272 Tactical Fighter Wing based out of Gianaclis Air Base and they all operate F-16 C/D block 40 which were part of the last upgrade package where they took all the F-16s that weren't block 40 or 52 obvioulsy and upgraded them all to block 40 standard where they received new avionics and were all able to fire the AIM-7 and a few other upgrades. That must be what that patch is all about as it mirrors the original patch for that unit prior to the block 40 upgrade.


When was that upgrade?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> When was that upgrade?



I'll look for it and tag you when I find it. It was a couple years ago, at least.
BUT.......
Check this out, I just saw this today! Maybe this is the upgrade the ambassador was talking about, overhauling all the engines on the F-16s!

*Egyptian F-16 engine upgrade underway*
Written by defenceWeb -
30th Jul 2019
564



An Egyptian Air Force F-16.
General Electric Aviation has started upgrading F110 engines for the Egyptian Air Force’s F-16 fleet.

General Electric Aviation said on 26 July that the first F110-100 engine was overhauled last week and a ceremony held in San Antonio to mark the occasion, with personnel from the United States Air Force (USAF), Egyptian Air Force, General Electric, StandardAero and DLA-Aviation attending.

In May, the US Defense Logistics Agency (DLA) Aviation and the USAF awarded a Pacer Pharaoh Programme support contract to GE Aviation valued at more than $79 million for Engine Structural Integrity Programme (ENSIP) repair and Service Life Extension Programme (SLEP) upgrades of F110-100A and B engines to the F110-100C.

The F110-100C SLEP upgrades critical components, including the combustor, high pressure turbine, compressor and augmentor. These enhancements combine to extend the service life of the engine, reduce operating cost, increase reliability and improve safety. The programme is designed to provide a significant time-on-wing increase, 25% improvement in cost per flight hour, and a 50% extension in engine phase inspections, General Electric Aviation said.

This is the first F110 engine maintenance, repair and overhaul relationship between GE and Standard Aero. It will allow GE to provide complete SLEP/ENSIP repair capability to their customers. StandardAero will provide engine level disassembly, reassembly and test portion of the workscopes. GE will provide engineering, material and the depot-level repair support at its facility in Winfield, Kansas.
*
In October 2018, General Electric Aviation was awarded a $275 million contract to upgrade the engines of Egypt’s F-16 Fighting Falcon fleet. Work was expected to be completed by 30 October 2023.*

The F110-GE-100 engine is the alternate power plant for the Block 30/32/40 variants of the F-16, powering the fighter from 1985 after the US Air Force encountered maintenance problems with the original Pratt & Whitney F100.

According to Jane’s, the Egyptian Air Force received 36 F110-GE-100-powered F-16C and 81 F110-GE-100-powered F-16D Block 40 aircraft between October 1991 and June 2001, as well as other F100-PW-220 powered F-16s.

The Egyptian Air Force is one of the largest F-16 operators in the world, with 220 aircraft in service. It is Egypt’s primary frontline fighter, although it is being supplemented by Dassault Rafales and MiG-29s.

https://www.defenceweb.co.za/aerospace/aerospace-aerospace/egyptian-f-16-engine-upgrade-underway/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@ARCH٤R , the upgrade listed in that article above is most likely what the ambassador was talking about and is happening as we speak since it's supposed to end sometime in 2023 although my guess is that it's been slightly delayed due to the coronavirus. And what hasn't right? But if that is the case, then I don't see any AMRAAMs in the equation and how come I'm not surprised? lol. Unless by some miracle he was referring to yet another upgrade! But I doubt it and my guess that patch is for pilots involved in this current upgrade.

This is the entire modification to Block-40 I was referring to. It was quite extensive and I was wrong about the AIM-7. It was the HARPOON and GBU-15 and giving them laser capabilities as well as quite a few other modifications. But it was essentially upgrading the entire fleet of Vipers under block 40 up to block 42 standard which is a huge undertaking. If it happend together with the 5th order of F-16s, then that was in 2002 and whatever the duration of the upgrade took, 2 years for all those aircraft and all those upgrades? I would say to answer your question, between 2000 - 2002. So it was a little while ago. 

These are the details of that upgrade:

_Together with the 5th order, Egypt decided to modify older F-16C/D aircraft in-country through Engineering Change Proposals detailing requirements for the installation and integration of HARPOON and GBU-15 weapons capability, aircraft radar modifications and other related elements of program support. Principal contractors for the upgrade program will be McDonnell Douglas, St. Louis, Mo.; Rockwell International, Tactical Systems Division, Duluth, Ga. and the Westinghouse Electronic Systems Group, Baltimore, M.D.

All aircraft in the Block 15 and 32 series have been or will be upgraded with most Block 40/42 features, thus retaining the Pratt&Whitney F-100 engines and the small inlet ducts. As a consequence, every Egyptian F-16 (Block 15, 32 or 40) can accommodate the LANTIRN-system (they have been modified with the holographic HUD) giving them full autonomous laser weapon handling (i.e. GBU-15's, AGM-65D's). Together with the 6th deal, a batch of AGM-88 missiles was also delivered for usage on the block 40 airframes._

http://www.f-16.net/f-16_users_article4.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't think they look anything alike whatsoever. The radar planes are completely different designs.
> 
> This is the American TPS-63 radar in its tactical setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Egyptian designed and built ESR-32A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of a radar with its own systems booth as part of the entire unit is a common design because of its practicality in that it can be towed or placed on top of a trailer and trailered to a desirable spot etc. So that's not a big deal at all. As a matter of fact, I don't think the Egyptian system has it's own wheels and trailer hitch so it can be towed and can only be transported on a trailer. So between that and the completely different shape of the radar dish itself, I wouldn't say they're anything close to a copy let a lone "refurbished"!!!! Sorry but that's crazy.
> 
> Look what China has done from wheeled chassis to fighter jets to transport planes. They did whatever it took to start their own domestic military development and indigenous program and practically reverse-engineered every single thing out there. So even if it was a reverse-engineered or "refurbished" item, it wouldn't bother me one bit because you do what you can to get ahead. The problem is, here, is that it's not reverse engineered nor refurbished and I think that's a rather unfair statement. If anything, the concept might be imitated but that's about it.



I used should not have used that term over there. I rather i should have said that it is a starting point to developing an indigenous product. Trying to develop an Egyptian system is probably to so easy since it requires a lot of dedicated funds and effort to be put by engineers. Information on how these system are manufactured or designed by countries say USA, China, or Russia is classified and would not to share information like to Egypt. The point is i am trying to make over hear is stealing a 75 percent portion of someones idea and claiming it to be there's is a problem!

If you were to look at what china does for example when they reverse engineer there system is they make alot of major modifications to the technical and physical specifications of the system. For example if you were to look at china F-7 fighter they manufactured in the 1960s although it is very similar to the Mig-21 it almost entirely new aircraft. 

But nevertheless wise i do expect to see a lot of improvements in the upcoming EDEX 2020 exhibition. Lets wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

This is why I say we jump on that Italian mega deal that includes the 24 Typhoons in a heartbeat and get them delivered just like these for the Kuwaiti Air Force which will be starting to receive theirs next month and will be considered the most advanced Eurofighter Typhoons to date with the P3EB development package and will be coming with Meteors, Paveway III and BLU-109 bunker buster bombs and more. Match these bad boys with the Rafales and what a deadly combo they would make.






How's this for a weapon's load and nothing but Meteors for A2A missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Here is a video I found that dates back to Qader 2020,



That's a great video, BTW. Music is a little shalawangy but hey, lol. The action is great, especially all the helicopters that you don't see too often. Apaches and Ka-52s zipping by on the tarmac. 

There was a video years ago during the revolution when a couple of Apaches surprised the beach goers at an Alexandria beach and were flying right on the edge of the water and sand and messing with the people it was great. They were loving it and kept telling them to come back and those guys were showing off some pretty decent pilot skillz, moving those things sideways down the beach and kicking up sand in their faces lol. There's so many videos it would take forever to find it but it's one of the better ones like this one.

More Su-35SE pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a great video, BTW. Music is a little shalawangy but hey, lol. The action is great, especially all the helicopters that you don't see too often. Apaches and Ka-52s zipping by on the tarmac.
> 
> There was a video years ago during the revolution when a couple of Apaches surprised the beach goers at an Alexandria beach and were flying right on the edge of the water and sand and messing with the people it was great. They were loving it and kept telling them to come back and those guys were showing off some pretty decent pilot skillz, moving those things sideways down the beach and kicking up sand in their faces lol. There's so many videos it would take forever to find it but it's one of the better ones like this one.
> 
> More Su-35SE pics.



The Egyptian Su-35SE is my favorite fighter plane. There us to be a Turkish guy over hear spamming this forum and trying to show of his countries weapons and trys to prove Egypt is very weak compared to them. He is propably dying of jealousy right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Just some nice cool photos of the SU-35 i found online thought maybe a good idea of sharing them.














Oh and look at this video of how and SU-35 turns. Its kind of stunning. 







It has to be admitted tho that this thing is a threat to the F-15 Eagle. No wonder why the US is Pissed of us buying this plane and has threatened as with sanctions. Once this Plane goes into service into the Egyptian Air Force it will ultimately eliminate the balance of power the United States had succeeded in maintaining for decades buy selling to Israel the F-15 and not to Egypt. Which has what made the United States so upset right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakFactor

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Just some nice cool photos of the SU-35 i found online thought maybe a good idea of sharing them.
> 
> View attachment 657584
> 
> 
> View attachment 657585
> View attachment 657586
> 
> 
> Oh and look at this video of how and SU-35 turns. Its kind of stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be admitted tho that this thing is a threat to the F-15 Eagle. No wonder why the US is Pissed of us buying this plane and has threatened as with sanctions. Once this Plane goes into service into the Egyptian Air Force it will ultimately eliminate the balance of power the United States had succeeded in maintaining for decades buy selling to Israel the F-15 and not to Egypt. Which has what made the United States so upset right now.



The advantage this plane would give Egypt is offset by Israeli F-35s; the US would be keep Israel a step ahead in terms of tech and weaponry to not erode the advantage. Plus they’ll have access to spare parts using a conflict in which case Egypt is at risk of sanctions.


----------



## Philip the Arab

PakFactor said:


> The advantage this plane would give Egypt is offset by Israeli F-35s; the US would be keep Israel a step ahead in terms of tech and weaponry to not erode the advantage. Plus they’ll have access to spare parts using a conflict in which case Egypt is at risk of sanctions.


Advantage can be neutralized with GLCM or long range MLRS to take out airbases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

PakFactor said:


> The advantage this plane would give Egypt is offset by Israeli F-35s; the US would be keep Israel a step ahead in terms of tech and weaponry to not erode the advantage. Plus they’ll have access to spare parts using a conflict in which case Egypt is at risk of sanctions.



The F-35 is garbage btw. Junk piece of military equipment. Have you not listened to Pierre Sprey's YouTube videos on the F-35 the aircraft. In case you don't know this guy he is the the person that designed the F-16 back in the 1970. The F-35 is very poor maneuverability, very under powered since its powered by just one engine, and is so complex that it need to stay 3 days in maintenance after every flight before it cane be flown again, and by that time the pilot would have forgotten there flying skills. The F-35 was apparently shoot down in syria by the Syrian air defense i believe by an old vintage 50s or 60s s-200 sam. Even a MIG 21 would easily out maneuver it and rip it apart in a dog fight.

Besides that as well the F-35 cannot be compared to the SU-35 since they are both totally different fighters of different classes. The Su-35 is a Heavy weight fighter, but the F-35 is light weight fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantin84

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> The F-35 is garbage btw. Junk piece of military equipment. Have you not listened to Pierre Sprey's YouTube videos on the F-35 the aircraft. In case you don't know this guy he is the the person that designed the F-16 back in the 1970. The F-35 is very poor maneuverability, very under powered since its powered by just one engine, and is so complex that it need to stay 3 days in maintenance after every flight before it cane be flown again, and by that time the pilot would have forgotten there flying skills. The F-35 was apparently shoot down in syria by the Syrian air defense i believe by an old vintage 50s or 60s s-200 sam. Even a MIG 21 would easily out maneuver it and rip it apart in a dog fight.
> 
> Besides that as well the F-35 cannot be compared to the SU-35 since they are both totally different fighters of different classes. The Su-35 is a Heavy weight fighter, but the F-35 is light weight fighter.


Pierre Sprey is an idiot who didn't design the F16, and who actually said at the time that it doesn't need a radar as dogfights were the future. 
The rest of your post is equally idiotic.


----------



## ARCH٤R

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> The F-35 is garbage btw. Junk piece of military equipment.


One F-5 aggressor Pilot I know said that they are got an upgraded radar that can detect F-35s from 80KM. To begin with, I find the best way of stealth is though active cancelling and not through radar wave dispersion, there are promising plans of detecting a stealth aircraft like placing land based sensors that can detect reflected radar waves and work out the position of the reflecting aircraft (stealth). If you can have a network of AESAs across the country say for example on the border with Libya or Gaza and Israel they would detect the stealth fighter throughout its journey but from a radar to another, having a capability of firing missiles from aircrafts and having the ground based radar network guide it will be very good but would also work on anti jamming equipment - too. The previous point can also be repeated by IRST network that would detect the head signatures from aircraft engines. Any airframe that traps radar waves can be detected by emitting ones with long wavelengths, if you have a radar with long wavelength waves and a modern receiver it can also be a good asset as long as it’s hard to jam.


Constantin84 said:


> The rest of your post is equally idiotic.


One does not get a week pass by without coming across one of you lads... You are to express views on thoughts and not the posts and the points of view, on weapons and the Armed Forces and not how people view them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> One F-5 aggressor Pilot I know said that they are *got an upgraded radar that can detect F-35s from 80KM. To begin with, I find the best way of stealth is though active cancelling and not through radar wave dispersion, there are promising plans of detecting a stealth aircraft like placing land based sensors that can detect reflected radar waves and work out the position of the reflecting aircraft (stealth). If you can have a network of AESAs across the country say for example on the border with Libya or Gaza and Israel they would detect the stealth fighter throughout its journey but from a radar to another, having a capability of firing missiles from aircrafts and having the ground based radar network guide it will be very good but would also work on anti jamming equipment - too. *The previous point can also be repeated *by IRST network that would detect the head signatures from aircraft engines. Any airframe that traps radar waves can be detected by emitting ones with long wavelengths, if you have a radar with long wavelength waves and a modern receiver it can also be a good asset as long as it’s hard to jam.*



Yep and really both the Protivnik-GE and Resonence-SE (but I think more so the former than the latter) have been highly touted being low frequency L-band radars to being able to pick up stealthy aircraft and Egypt currently has the entire 1000 km radius of that radar stationed right in Ismailiya I believe or somewhere near there where the radar covers HUGE areas, the entire Sinai and I think all of Israel into the entire eastern Mediterranean and half of Libya into Jordan and parts of Iraq and Syria with its crazy range.

We've talked a lot about this and really we're burnt out on the subject of the F-35. Suffice it to say that when I first saw the F-35 at an airshow, I couldn't believe the size of the nozzle and can only imagine what the heat signature is that comes out of that bunghole lolol. Lemme see if I can find some pics of it.

I thought I had a photo of it when it went by us on the tarmac and I do have a bunch of those but none of the rear end. But this one when it first took off and tried one of the F-22 super vertical from straight right after takeoff and that afterburner lit up like a Christmas tree. You can see how large that nozzle is even in this pic.







Actually I do have a few of the rear and to really appreciate how large it is, is when it goes by you and you see the back end. That F-135 engine is the largest you'll ever see.

In the end, though, I think if you read enough from all sides and pile up as much information as you can of the pros and cons, I think that no matter who you are, you can't refute the fact that the F-35 is one hell of an aircraft and at standoff ranges with its highly touted avionics and data fusion capability, it's a formidable aircraft to deal with and there really isn't much question about that. Only thing I see is of course its subpar agility compared to aircraft like the Rafale, MiG-35, EFT and SU-30/35 etc. (but then again I think we're all aware that it't not meant to play the dogfighting role like the F-22) and it's heat signature must be tremendously large because of all that fuel it needs to burn and the size of that nozzle. 





You can just visualize that bunghole and how large it is and how much heat it generates that most heat seeking missiles wont need any mid-course adjustments when they sense the heat coming off of that huge A-hole LOL!






One more for the road.








ARCH٤R said:


> One does not get a week pass by without coming across one of you lads... You are to express views on thoughts and not the posts and the points of view, on weapons and the Armed Forces and not how people view them!



Yeah a lot of haters but what are you gonna do. The guy didn't even take into account the member was new to the forum and just expressed his view and then you get this nastiness. But this is the normal in this day and age, you just gotta deal with it and crush it like the mosquito it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Remember this cool little snipit from one of the Army Spokesman videos? In real time it's about 1/64th of a second but slowed down into 3 images, it's really something.

Supposedly taken by the camera of an EAF Wing Loong flying above the EAF F16 that's flying close to mach-1 and probably just under it when releases (probably a GBU-10 or 12) and hits the target building head on kaboom. Good stuff.

In proper sequence. Click on image to get full size pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Remember this cool little snipit from one of the Army Spokesman videos? In real time it's about 1/64th of a second but slowed down into 3 images, it's really something.
> 
> Supposedly taken by the camera of an EAF Wing Loong flying above the EAF F16 that's flying close to mach-1 and probably just under it when releases (probably a GBU-10 or 12) and hits the target building head on kaboom. Good stuff.
> 
> In proper sequence. Click on image to get full size pic.


It was a good way to start one of the MoD videos. I think they were targeting Israeli mines and bombs in the hands of ISIS? Hopefully the wall being built around Gaza will decrease the weapon and militant smugglings...


Gomig-21 said:


> I'll look for it and tag you when I find it. It was a couple years ago, at least.
> BUT.......
> Check this out, I just saw this today! Maybe this is the upgrade the ambassador was talking about, overhauling all the engines on the F-16s!
> 
> *Egyptian F-16 engine upgrade underway*
> Written by defenceWeb -
> 30th Jul 2019
> 564
> 
> 
> 
> An Egyptian Air Force F-16.
> General Electric Aviation has started upgrading F110 engines for the Egyptian Air Force’s F-16 fleet.
> 
> General Electric Aviation said on 26 July that the first F110-100 engine was overhauled last week and a ceremony held in San Antonio to mark the occasion, with personnel from the United States Air Force (USAF), Egyptian Air Force, General Electric, StandardAero and DLA-Aviation attending.
> 
> In May, the US Defense Logistics Agency (DLA) Aviation and the USAF awarded a Pacer Pharaoh Programme support contract to GE Aviation valued at more than $79 million for Engine Structural Integrity Programme (ENSIP) repair and Service Life Extension Programme (SLEP) upgrades of F110-100A and B engines to the F110-100C.
> 
> The F110-100C SLEP upgrades critical components, including the combustor, high pressure turbine, compressor and augmentor. These enhancements combine to extend the service life of the engine, reduce operating cost, increase reliability and improve safety. The programme is designed to provide a significant time-on-wing increase, 25% improvement in cost per flight hour, and a 50% extension in engine phase inspections, General Electric Aviation said.
> 
> This is the first F110 engine maintenance, repair and overhaul relationship between GE and Standard Aero. It will allow GE to provide complete SLEP/ENSIP repair capability to their customers. StandardAero will provide engine level disassembly, reassembly and test portion of the workscopes. GE will provide engineering, material and the depot-level repair support at its facility in Winfield, Kansas.
> *
> In October 2018, General Electric Aviation was awarded a $275 million contract to upgrade the engines of Egypt’s F-16 Fighting Falcon fleet. Work was expected to be completed by 30 October 2023.*
> 
> The F110-GE-100 engine is the alternate power plant for the Block 30/32/40 variants of the F-16, powering the fighter from 1985 after the US Air Force encountered maintenance problems with the original Pratt & Whitney F100.
> 
> According to Jane’s, the Egyptian Air Force received 36 F110-GE-100-powered F-16C and 81 F110-GE-100-powered F-16D Block 40 aircraft between October 1991 and June 2001, as well as other F100-PW-220 powered F-16s.
> 
> The Egyptian Air Force is one of the largest F-16 operators in the world, with 220 aircraft in service. It is Egypt’s primary frontline fighter, although it is being supplemented by Dassault Rafales and MiG-29s.
> 
> https://www.defenceweb.co.za/aerospace/aerospace-aerospace/egyptian-f-16-engine-upgrade-underway/


The patch was worn by a pilot from the 79th Sq. This squadron operates Block 40s since a long time ago... guess it’s either an engine upgrade or a block upgrade to a more advanced block. There appears to be AMRAAMs on the wingtips too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

Out of the context, I wonder those who are obsessed with the Israeli supremacy, what if your nation has the ability to give orders to USA, Germany and almost all western nations regarding the type of armament that shall be provided not only to its neighbors, but to almost all countries in middle east region?

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...o-get-israel-a-discount-report-says-1.7762128

Just remembered this as they are currently blaming Netanyahu of "approving" such deal, and I wonder, are Germany or USA Israeli protectorates to wait their orders? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Abdelrahman said:


> Out of the context, I wonder those who are obsessed with the Israeli supremacy, what if your nation has the ability to give orders to USA, Germany and almost all western nations regarding the type of armament that shall be provided not only to its neighbors, but to almost all countries in middle east region?
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...o-get-israel-a-discount-report-says-1.7762128
> 
> Just remembered this as they are currently blaming Netanyahu of "approving" such deal, and I wonder, are Germany or USA Israeli protectorates to wait their orders? lol



And if you think about it, if there is any truth to this pile of steaming crap lol, shame on Germany for being pussy-whipped like that!? I mean seriously!?!?! WTF does Israel have on Germany besides the Holocaust which happened 75 years ago and I would think Germany has paid enough reprimands for that by now!?!?! I mean, shame on Germany for being held by he nuts like that. Now it makes sense to know why Sisi was spying on Merkel and didn't even care about being caught. Maybe even wanted to be caught to show her and them that he knows what's going on before this type of news even comes out in the papers of Twitter or wherever. Crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> The patch was worn by a pilot from the 79th Sq. This squadron operates Block 40s since a long time ago... guess it’s either an engine upgrade or a block upgrade to a more advanced block. There appears to be AMRAAMs on the wingtips too.



I did mention the 79th which is part of the 272 TFW out of Gianaclis AFB along with the 75th and 77th. So there are 3 squadrons of F-16s blck 40 within that tactical fighter wing and if only the 79th is wearing that patch and not the other 2 squadrons, then this might be a very specific upgrade they're doing on some type of experimental basis because why wouldn't the other 2 squadrons be involved? Or are they and we just don't know? What about the rest of the fleet?

And what is "Detached" and its meaning?

I think the question is where did you find that pic, Facebook? And what were they talking about where you found it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Abdelrahman said:


> Out of the context, I wonder those who are obsessed with the Israeli supremacy, what if your nation has the ability to give orders to USA, Germany and almost all western nations regarding the type of armament that shall be provided not only to its neighbors, but to almost all countries in middle east region?
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...o-get-israel-a-discount-report-says-1.7762128
> 
> Just remembered this as they are currently blaming Netanyahu of "approving" such deal, and I wonder, are Germany or USA Israeli protectorates to wait their orders? lol


They don’t, at least not as much as you think. Mind that Netanyahu has some struggle back in Israel and would like to get some popularity, and many Israelis found Egypt a rival despite peace and criticized the Land for Peace theory - it could be a way to please the public back in Israel. Does any German source state that?

Let me give you an example, in 1977 we had Mirage Vs and Sidewinders on our MiG-21s, this was before peace, Sadat had promises from the US that they would deliver American weapons since early 70s (before 1973) and if you claim that the US is pro Israel look at Iran. The US signed a nuclear deal that not only did Israel oppose, but the Arab Gulf States too. Now Israel and Saudi Arabia are blamed for the accidents in Iran.

Let’s be honest, no country gets AMRAAMs and other equipment without signing the CISMOA, Israeli pressure could be a cause but it’s just one of the causes... get what I’m trying to explain? The Israelis put effort to make the QME a thing in early 90s, before that F-16s of the two countries were nearly equal.
I find lobbying the US a better solution rather than buying similar weapons for Russia.
Here is something that I found written in one of the forums, a part of an article before 2003;
‘The JSF will be the ideal replacement for the F-16s to the US allies including Jordan, Israel, Egypt and Saudi Arabia. Only Israel will be able to acquire the F-22 Raptor as it can afford the F-22 for its large military aid.’ - the text here is rephrased but shows that if Israel obtains a weapon that other countries do not, then it’s because it can afford it unlike the rest. No mentioning of QME or such here...
A few things I want to share is that AIPAC is considered a National Lobby because it defends the rights of Jews and Israelis in the US, one person who has been to an AIPAC arrangement wrote ‘... they lobby the US to oppose the Iranian Nuclear despite the majority of the Jews in the US agreeing to it’ same goes to the NIAC - who lobbied the US to sign the Nuclear Deal and had claimed that they lobby the US in the name of Iranian Americans. The are more than 1 million Egyptians in the US but there is no effective lobby?
Note: AIPAC’s Lobbying is aimed towards the Congress while the NIACs Lobbying is aimed towards the Democratic Party.
If the NIAC convinced the US to signing the Nuclear deal I don’t find a reason why an Egyptian Lobby wouldn’t be able to convince the US of ignoring the QME.

Apologies to anyone who reads this reply, it’s significantly off topic and if you want, I will remove it.

https://egyptindependent.com/egyptian-international-lobby-inevitability/
He spoke truth ^.


Gomig-21 said:


> I did mention the 79th which is part of the 272 TFW out of Gianaclis AFB along with the 75th and 77th. So there are 3 squadrons of F-16s blck 40 within that tactical fighter wing and if only the 79th is wearing that patch and not the other 2 squadrons, then this might be a very specific upgrade they're doing on some type of experimental basis because why wouldn't the other 2 squadrons be involved? Or are they and we just don't know?
> 
> I think the question is where did you find that pic, Facebook? And what were they talking about where you found it?


I found it on IG, I follow an Egyptian K-8E pilot who share this photo of him and an F-16 pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdelrahman

Gomig-21 said:


> And if you think about it, if there is any truth to this pile of steaming crap lol, shame on Germany for being pussy-whipped like that!? I mean seriously!?!?! WTF does Israel have on Germany besides the Holocaust which happened 75 years ago and I would think Germany has paid enough reprimands for that by now!?!?! I mean, shame on Germany for being held by he nuts like that. Now it makes sense to know why Sisi was spying on Merkel and didn't even care about being caught. Maybe even wanted to be caught to show her and them that he knows what's going on before this type of news even comes out in the papers of Twitter or wherever. Crazy.



Shame on Germany, shame on USA, shame on the entire western nations. I was astonished to know that they even tried with the US to put some pressure on France in order not to deliver the Meteor to Egypt. Even France the most independent European nation in arms production.

And then some squareheads come and ask why the Israelis are superior to their neighbors  Just imagine if we have all those superpowers at our service, providing us with everything we need without any sort of restriction, all of them are obligated to the so called Israeli qualitative military edge, left us to make nukes but say gave them made to us (France), and not even that, we also determine what our neighbors/possible rivals can acquire and approve their deals in advance. What a joke!

Imagine the United States and Israel combined can't guarantee the Israeli security if Egypt possesses Amraams, they feel its security will be threatened  despite the fact that Israel is given most advanced F-16s, F-15s and F-35s, but this is not enough to protect their security lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdelrahman

ARCH٤R said:


> They don’t, at least not as much as you think. Mind that Netanyahu has some struggle back in Israel and would like to get some popularity, and most Israelis found Egypt a rival despite peace and criticized the Land for Peace theory - it could be a way to please the public back in Israel. Does any German source state that?



Why they find Egypt in particular as a rival? why they don't find any rival among all the other Islamic nations? and what this has to do with western nations trying to impose restrictions on Egypt in particular?



ARCH٤R said:


> Let me give you an example, in 1977 we had Mirage Vs and Sidewinders on our MiG-21s, this was before peace, Sadat had promises from the US that they would deliver American weapons since early 70s (before 1973) and if you claim that the US is pro Israel look at Iran. The US signed a nuclear deal that not only did Israel oppose, but the Arab Gulf States too. Now Israel and Saudi Arabia are blamed for the Accidents in Iran.



May be the situation was better during Sadat's era and at the beginning of the Egyptian shift towards the US, to attract Egypt and pull it away from the Soviets. Mubarak was completely different, I don't think Sadat would have accepted these restrictions, just as Al-Sisi is not accepting them right now that's why he tries to get each possible alternative to the American weapons. The Egyptian people feel the same towards the US, they are not allies, they are only concerned with the Israeli orders and requirements.



ARCH٤R said:


> Let’s be honest, no country gets AMRAAMs and other equipment without signing the CISMOA, Israeli pressure could be a cause but it’s just one of the causes... get what I’m trying to explain? The Israelis put effort to make the QME a thing in early 90s, before that F-16s of the two countries were nearly equal.
> To some this up, I find lobbying the US a better solution rather than buying similar weapons for Russia.



The Americans used to use the CISMOA as an excuse rather than speaking frankly about the Israeli QME. It's said that Egypt signed the CISMOA in 2018, yet there are no Amraams till now, no F-15s, and the Americans refused an Egyptian request to get F-35s that's why we went to Russia to get Migs and Sukhois.

Take a look on this article from a former US soldier confirming that CISMOA was just an excuse, but it's actually about Israel's QME, and I don't know why this QME should be against Egypt in particular, not any other nation in the region. I know Israel is kept with edge over all of them, but no restrictions are imposed like those imposed on Egypt.
https://www.mideastcenter.org/post/...h-the-u-s-and-israel-s-qualitative-military-e



ARCH٤R said:


> Here is something that I found written in one of the forums, a part of an article before 2003;
> ‘The JSF will be the ideal replacement for the F-16s to the US allies including Jordan, Israel, Egypt and Saudi Arabia. Only Israel will be able to acquire the F-22 Raptor as it can afford the F-22 for its large military aid.’ - the text here is rephrased but shows that if Israel obtains a weapon that other countries do not, then it’s because it can afford it unlike the rest. No mentioning of QME or such here...



Saudis can't afford it? We in Egypt can afford it too, a lot of money was paid for Rafales, Migs, Sukhois and many other deals. We can pay some in addition the military aid if that is the sole problem.



ARCH٤R said:


> A few things I want to share is that AIPAC is considered a National Lobby because it defends the rights of Jews and Israelis in the US, one person who has been to an AIPAC arrangement wrote ‘... they lobby the US to oppose the Iranian Nuclear despite having the majority of the Jews in the US agreeing to it’ same goes to the NIAC - who lobbied the US to sign the Nuclear Deal and had claimed that they lobby the US in the name of Iranian Americans. The are more than 1 million Egyptians in the US but there is no effective lobby?
> Note: AIPAC’s Lobbying is aimed towards the Congress while the NIACs Lobbying is aimed towards the Democratic Party.
> If the NIAC convinced the US to signing the Nuclear deal I don’t find a reason why an Egyptian Lobby wouldn’t be able to convince the US of ignoring the QME.



Actually Israel and its lobbies along with the US act as if Egypt is the major threat menacing their existence, which is strange compared to the current geopolitical situation in MENA region.



ARCH٤R said:


> Apologies to anyone who reads this reply, it’s significantly off topic and if you want, I will remove it.



I think it's something related to the Egyptian arming too, but no problem if there's another place in which we can discuss such issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdelrahman

Italian Minister Confirms Sale of Two Frigates to Egypt, with option to add two more.

"The initial sale could be followed by two additional FREMMs, for a total of four, with a value of about €2.4 billion."

https://www.defense-aerospace.com/a...o-frigates-to-egypt;-two-more-may-follow.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

*SEAL 8*


----------



## The SC

Abdelrahman said:


> Italian Minister Confirms Sale of Two Frigates to Egypt, with option to add two more.
> 
> "The initial sale could be followed by two additional FREMMs, for a total of four, with a value of about €2.4 billion."
> 
> https://www.defense-aerospace.com/article-view/feature/212739/italian-minister-confirms-sale-of-two-frigates-to-egypt;-two-more-may-follow.html


"The initial agreement with Egypt now being finalized calls for Fincantieri to modify and deliver to Egypt two frigates which it built for the Italian Navy but which have not yet entered service. These are the ninth and tenth Italian FREMMs, Spartaco Schergat and Emilio Bianchi, which were launched in January 2019 and January 2020 respectively. Both are being outfitted by Fincantieri. The modifications will include removing NATO-specific and Italian-specific equipment, and fitting instead new equipment specified by the Egyptian Navy – a process will require some time. 

Guerini told the committee that "preliminary contractual activities" between Fincantieri and the Egyptian government on the frigate sale began in the first half of 2019, and in February 2020 Fincantieri selected the two ships. The sale was then cleared on national security grounds by the Unità per le autorizzazioni dei materiali di armamento (unit for the authorization of armament matériel, or UAMA) and was subsequently approved on March 27 by the Defense General Staff."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

You people should try and read


The SC said:


> "The initial agreement with Egypt now being finalized calls for Fincantieri to modify and deliver to Egypt two frigates which it built for the Italian Navy but which have not yet entered service. These are the ninth and tenth Italian FREMMs, Spartaco Schergat and Emilio Bianchi, which were launched in January 2019 and January 2020 respectively. Both are being outfitted by Fincantieri. The modifications will include removing NATO-specific and Italian-specific equipment, and fitting instead new equipment specified by the Egyptian Navy – a process will require some time.
> 
> Guerini told the committee that "preliminary contractual activities" between Fincantieri and the Egyptian government on the frigate sale began in the first half of 2019, and in February 2020 Fincantieri selected the two ships. The sale was then cleared on national security grounds by the Unità per le autorizzazioni dei materiali di armamento (unit for the authorization of armament matériel, or UAMA) and was subsequently approved on March 27 by the Defense General Staff."



I do hope as well that a deal for two additional Fincantieri FREMM Frigates is made aside to be built at the Egyptian Shipyards, for the Egyptian Navy. Although i think that this part of the Mega deal.


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> You people should try and read
> 
> 
> I do hope as well that a deal for two additional Fincantieri FREMM Frigates is made aside to be built at the Egyptian Shipyards, for the Egyptian Navy. Although i think that this part of the Mega deal.


They seem a bit confused in that article.. there are more Italian FREMM coming.. but they will be made in Italy (with some construction ToT for Egypt!?)..20 Falaj class will all be made in Egypt.. You know you can't just jump from corvettes to heavy frigates of 6000 tons.... but the good news is at least one MEKO 200 will be made in Egypt ..hopefully still..


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> They seem a bit confused in that article.. there are more Italian FREMM coming.. but they will all be made in Italy..20 Falaj class will all be made in Egypt.. You know you can't just jump from corvettes to heavy frigates of 6000 tons.... but the good news is at least one MEKO 200 will be made in Egypt ..hopefully still..



Egypt may as well take the challenge and try and build two FREMM frigates at its Italian Shipyards. I kind of heard from another source as well too that Fincantieri had also offered another two additional ships from the Italian Navy apart from the ones that have been initially offered. Which i doubt to is correct.


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Egypt may as well take the challenge and try and build two FREMM frigates at its Italian Shipyards. I kind of heard from another source as well too that Fincantieri had also offered another two additional ships from the Italian Navy apart from the ones that have been initially offered. Which i doubt to is correct.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/italy-to-soon-approve-the-mega-defence-deal-with-egypt.669032/


----------



## Mamajama

Hallo, does anyone know progress with MEKO deal with Egyptian navy?


----------



## Abdelrahman

Egypt is taking chance of a lot of great deals, specially those frigates built for their own navies and before entering to service as they can be delivered as quick as possible, in addition to their high quality.

My main concern is that we shall get weapons that are guaranteed to be out of any sort of American influence including their armament, in present or in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

Mamajama said:


> Hallo, does anyone know progress with MEKO deal with Egyptian navy?



The first frigate is supposed to be currently under construction.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275483964334125058

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

Abdelrahman said:


> The first frigate is supposed to be currently under construction.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275483964334125058


Is Umkhonto missile coming with it? Denel seems to be collapsing so this option may come off the table.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> Is Umkhonto missile coming with it? Denel seems to be collapsing so this option may come off the table.


Why is that? Are you South African? If so can you tell us what is happening to Denel? Egypt should buy shares in Denel if so, it’ll help the Defence Industry in Egypt and I’m sure there is a good chance now that there is a global economic crisis... 
Does anyone have an idea about the status of private defence sectors in Egypt? It needs to be dramatically improve IMO. Hope I’ll contribute to it in the future - till then the Sawiris family should put this into consideration (Laughs), we have good ties with countries that need to insure their national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> Why is that? Are you South African? If so can you tell us what is happening to Denel? Egypt should buy shares in Denel if so, it’ll help the Defence Industry in Egypt and I’m sure there is a good chance now that there is a global economic crisis...
> Does anyone have an idea about the status of private defence sectors in Egypt? It needs to be dramatically improve IMO. Hope I’ll contribute to it in the future - till then the Sawiris family should put this into consideration (Laughs), we have good ties with countries that need to insure their national security.


Well I am not South African but I know South Africans that came to Germany to work here in various defense companies like Diehl that formerly worked at Denel and they have told me the situation is not good. They can't pay salaries and many senior employees are quitting and moving to countries like the UAE and EU nations. Well, I assume they must be willing to sell shares know that their situation is much more dire than what it was when the Saudi wanted to buy it in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Oublious said:


> If it is old, then it would not millitairy. Some Arabs watched the video they confirmed about the accent a Egyptian. But it is that old? GCC was against Assad back in the days, would Egypt sending millitias to Assad.






Egypt does not ‘send’ people there, they go because they want to. Maybe he has Syrian roots, or lives in Syria. Maybe he was offered good money but either way an Egyptian fighting for Syria doesn’t mean Egypt sent him, just like how a European in ISIS isn’t sent based on the government’s wishes. The government does not pose restrictions on what Egyptians can do outside the country.



Mamajama said:


> Well I am not South African but I know South Africans that came to Germany to work here in various defense companies like Diehl that formerly worked at Denel and they have told me the situation is not good. They can't pay salaries and many senior employees are quitting and moving to countries like the UAE and EU nations. Well, I assume they must be willing to sell shares know that their situation is much more dire than what it was when the Saudi wanted to buy it in 2018.


Thanks for that information. It’s sad that Denel has such problems, I think Denel could and should be nationalized (at least partially).
@Gomig-21 Many approach to share such things, I think it clarifies what they want...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Abdelrahman said:


> The first frigate is supposed to be currently under construction.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275483964334125058



Meko is vastly superior to Turkish navy's Oliver Perry class frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Austin Powers said:


> Meko is vastly superior to Turkish navy's Oliver Perry class frigates.


Obsolete technology ship, but with the Thales upgrade it increases lethality.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Abdelrahman said:


> The first frigate is supposed to be currently under construction.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275483964334125058



6 ships, not 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't think they look anything alike whatsoever. The radar planes are completely different designs.
> 
> This is the American TPS-63 radar in its tactical setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the Egyptian designed and built ESR-32A:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept of a radar with its own systems booth as part of the entire unit is a common design because of its practicality in that it can be towed or placed on top of a trailer and trailered to a desirable spot etc. So that's not a big deal at all. As a matter of fact, I don't think the Egyptian system has it's own wheels and trailer hitch so it can be towed and can only be transported on a trailer. So between that and the completely different shape of the radar dish itself, I wouldn't say they're anything close to a copy let a lone "refurbished"!!!! Sorry but that's crazy.
> 
> Look what China has done from wheeled chassis to fighter jets to transport planes. They did whatever it took to start their own domestic military development and indigenous program and practically reverse-engineered every single thing out there. So even if it was a reverse-engineered or "refurbished" item, it wouldn't bother me one bit because you do what you can to get ahead. The problem is, here, is that it's not reverse engineered nor refurbished and I think that's a rather unfair statement. If anything, the concept might be imitated but that's about it.


And also, I know some Serb veterans living in Germany who I discuss the tactics in the war with NATO with and they say that the TPS-63 and TPS-70 in service with the Serbs was much better then Soviet radars at just about everything and without it they would have had a severe disadvantage. It had better electronic warfare methods against HARM and ALARM missile and easier and safer operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> @Gomig-21 Many approach to share such things, I think it clarifies what they want...



Trust me ya habibi, there's plenty of threads for starting flame wars and things of that sort, especially from that one group and supporting cast. The one thread that should be protected from that kind of rubbish is this one. Otherwise, it'll just turn into another one of those Sisi hating Egypt pounding and thrashing flame wars for the next few pages and nothing worthy of good discussion and posts, just hateful drivel. If that's what it comes down to, it won't be wort a damn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Trust me ya habibi, there's plenty of threads for starting flame wars and things of that sort, especially from that one group and supporting cast. The one thread that should be protected from that kind of rubbish is this one. Otherwise, it'll just turn into another one of those Sisi hating Egypt pounding and thrashing flame wars for the next few pages and nothing worthy of good discussion and posts, just hateful drivel. If that's what it comes down to, it won't be wort a damn.


I came and I saw, I am not involved in other threads for that reason.






















I think this photo here shows an F-16 that had its engine overhauled/upgraded as mentioned in the article you shared lately




_That’s a Block 32, looks fresh._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Apparently we are getting 30 F-16 upgraded to Block 52 (sadly not Block 50/70), AMRAAMs are rumored but... only time will tell. This said I believe that AMRAAMs are already wired to our Block 52s but were not supplied. This comes along with our AH-64D upgrades too, I think we can expect an annual upgrade of Block 40 batches in the near future.
Do you think we should sign the CISMOA once our Su-35s are delivered? I find this a good idea myself if it doesn’t place any restrictions on the rest of the Egyptian Air Force. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290392006448087047Not a confirmed for me but it falls under probable, I’ll be sharing anything I find about this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I think this photo here shows an F-16 that had its engine overhauled/upgraded as mentioned in the article you shared lately



Love the successive tank pics. M1 always makes for great firing shots.

If you look at the entire fleet of F-16s, they all have those GE engines as the EAF had requested them when they ordered all the aircraft because maintenance supposedly is not only easier, the engines are also appealing to the pilots more so than the Pratt & Whitneys for whatever reason. But when they ordered the Block 52s, they only came with the Pratt & Whitney because once you get into the 2's (such as the blck 52), you automatically get the P&W engines while if you get the 10's (such as the block 50), you get the GEs because they had to share the economics of the two engine makers.

The GE turkey feathers are very recognizable.







While only the block 52s have the P&W with the all-black nozzles and not so distinctive turkey feathers.








ARCH٤R said:


> Apparently we are getting 30 F-16 upgraded to Block 52 (sadly not Block 50/70), AMRAAMs are rumored but... only time will tell. This said I believe that AMRAAMs are already wired to our Block 52s but were not supplied. This comes along with our AH-64D upgrades too, I think we can expect an annual upgrade of Block 40 batches in the near future.
> Do you think we should sign the CISMOA once our Su-35s are delivered? I find this a good idea myself if it doesn’t place any restrictions on the rest of the Egyptian Air Force.



So what's this fella saying, that only a portion of the CISMOA was signed? That doesn't make any sense TBH. I think they had to sign the entire thing or not sign it. Or is he saying it wasn't signed at all? I thought the news came out that it was already signed. As a matter of fact, the US embassy in Cairo released a public statement indicating that it was signed so not sure what he's talking about?! Who is this guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Anyone have the larger version pic of this E-2C in maintenance?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> So what's this fella saying, that only a portion of the CISMOA was signed? That doesn't make any sense TBH. I think they had to sign the entire thing or not sign it. Or is he saying it wasn't signed at all? I thought the news came out that it was already signed. As a matter of fact, the US embassy in Cairo released a public statement indicating that it was signed so not sure what he's talking about?! Who is this guy?


I found this written in more than one unofficial Egyptian Military on social media, if we get AIM-9Xs supplied that’ll mean that they will inspect our fleet from time to time, this is one of the CISMOA bands.
There are at least 2 main bands which are;
- The US gets to inspect the use of sensitive equipment (that is to insure it doesn’t reach third parties).
- The US accesses the counties communications and/or datalink.
I believe the latter hasn’t been agreed on, else this upgrade would be a joke.
Yes, the CISMOA said to be signed by the Egyptian Embassy in the US but there hasn’t been any recognized increase in the US personnel in Egypt (just USAF F-15Es that took part in Operation Bright Star). In other words it is a ‘modified’ deal that many claim Egypt to have signed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Been reading here a lot because I am interested in Arab world armies since I have some Egyptian and Iraqi friends in Germany. Particularly I am interested in the defense industry aspect.

This thermal imager is quite interesting, it has the opportunity of being very good for detecting aircraft and modernization of vehicles. I think it would be very good at detecting aircraft especially for short range missilein units with some sources saying that similar images can detect aircraft and air targets at 20+km away.






The D39 is working in the 8-12 µm spectral band with a frame rate of 50 Hz. It has an identification performance of 550 m for human and 1700 m for a vehicle, and detects human and vehicle at respectively up to 3,500 m and 10,300 m. It feature

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mamajama

Philip the Arab said:


> I saw something interesting at a factory, it looks to be a short range radar. I think this is fully Egyptian product but we will see at EDEX 2020.
> 
> View attachment 656944


Quite interesting, maybe when you are unbanned you can link some information about this. It does seem to be what you say it is though at least I think. Maybe it is reverse engineered from something.

But also there are South African companies that are producing radars like Reutech that will give ToT to Egypt as they have done with the Saudi Arabs.

https://www.reutechradar.com/products


----------



## Mamajama

@ARCH٤R
Yes egypt needs private companies to establish as it is proven that state owned companies are usually putting out worse products then private companies comparing Soviet to United States at least. Question is how hard is it do establish a defense company, and is the Egyptian military open to buying from them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone have the larger version pic of this E-2C in maintenance?
> 
> View attachment 658430


Do you know when these are going to be replaced? Think something like Globaleye from Sweden is much better for Egyptian air forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> Do you know when these are going to be replaced? Think something like Globaleye from Sweden is much better for Egyptian air forces.



Probably not for a while. As far as I know, they have 8 of them but I heard someone say they're operating 9 so I'm not sure about the count but either way, they're going to be in use for a while and the latest one is from 2010, so it's pretty recent and the others have been brought up to that one. 

Any replacement will be a while down the road and definitely anything but Swedish because their government is NOT in the same thinking plane as Egypt's government, to put it lightly. Basically they don't like the Egyptian government and so they won't sell anything to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Probably not for a while. As far as I know, they have 8 of them but I heard someone say they're operating 9 so I'm not sure about the count but either way, they're going to be in use for a while and the latest one is from 2010, so it's pretty recent and the others have been brought up to that one.
> 
> Any replacement will be a while down the road and definitely anything but Swedish because their government is NOT in the same thinking plane as Egypt's government, to put it lightly. Basically they don't like the Egyptian government and so they won't sell anything to it.


Quite weird, they sell to the Emirates but not Egyptian. I wonder what other options that Egypt has, maybe another country can supply Egpyt in the future.


----------



## Mamajama

Some members were mentioning the Falaj class from Italian shipbuilder. It was used with joint exercise and is pictured with Mistrals. Very well armed for a ship of 550 tons.

4 Exocet
6 Mica VL missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I found this written in more than one unofficial Egyptian Military on social media, if we get AIM-9Xs supplied that’ll mean that they will inspect our fleet from time to time, this is one of the CISMOA bands.
> There are at least 2 main bands which are;
> - The US gets to inspect the use of sensitive equipment (that is to insure it doesn’t reach third parties).
> - The US accesses the counties communications and/or datalink.
> I believe the latter hasn’t been agreed on, else this upgrade would be a joke.



Yep, that's pretty much the catch with that. Those who have US AMRAAMs and other sensitive US tech have all signed that agreement and they have to deal with the US inspections and eventuality of having to lease their airbases to it. I think India is still holding out from signing that since they really don't need to until they decide to start purchasing US weapons.



ARCH٤R said:


> Yes, the CISMOA said to be signed by the Egyptian Embassy in the US but there hasn’t been any recognized increase in the US personnel in Egypt (just USAF F-15Es that took part in Operation Bright Star). In other words it is a ‘modified’ deal that many claim Egypt to have signed.



Interesting. I think that if the US embassy comes out and makes an official and public statement outlining that the Egyptian government has in fact signed the CISMOA, that sounds like it's pretty much an officially done deal as far as the entire kicking kabutle is concerned. Meaning I believe it's fully signed. I think some of the fellas might like to think that there's some partial agreement or something like that, but I honestly think that's wishful thinking. Sisi just needs to keep doing what he's doing and if the US starts bitching, he tells them to start delivering the right stuff and then maybe we'll think about these other things. In the meantime, keep going Russian and French and German and whomever else until the US buckles.



Mamajama said:


> Quite weird, they sell to the Emirates but not Egyptian. I wonder what other options that Egypt has, maybe another country can supply Egpyt in the future.



Yeah what are you gonna do. The Swedes' tech is not gonna make or brake the Egyptian military that's for sure. Besides, I think they're perfectly happy with the E-2Cs as long as they keep upgrading them and their libraries etc. they'll be fine. France just bought a couple of E-2Ds and we all know the US navy has been using the E-2Cs for ages and they love them. All the EAF ones are all set up nicely to work with all the EAF platforms from all the available information that we have. So no need to mess with that ATM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> Some members were mentioning the Falaj class from Italian shipbuilder. It was used with joint exercise and is pictured with Mistrals. Very well armed for a ship of 550 tons.
> 
> 4 Exocet
> 6 Mica VL missile



Very nice. I really hope they sign that mega deal and get those cute little Gowinds!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Now I told you how the Serbs used the radar that the Egyptian radar is based on and decided to do more research and found this on Facebook.

Serb friends who are ex vets much older than I am told me that it was able to stagger prf and had 24 channels against ECM. It evaded multiple HARM and ALARM missiles in combat. They told me it could detect F-16s, and other aircraft at pretty far ranges compared to the Russian radars which were jammed very easily but EW is obviously not going to be geared towards your own(NATO) systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> Now I told you how the Serbs used the radar that the Egyptian radar is based on and decided to do more research and found this on Facebook.
> 
> Serb friends who are ex vets much older than I am told me that it was able to stagger prf and had 24 channels against ECM. It evaded multiple HARM and ALARM missiles in combat. They told me it could detect F-16s, and other aircraft at pretty far ranges compared to the Russian radars which were jammed very easily but EW is obviously not going to be geared towards your own(NATO) systems.



Interesting. Was that the same one they spotted the ill-fated F-117 with?
If it's that good against ECM and it evaded HARMs and ALARMs, it must've supported ADSs which makes me think that was the one they were able to spot the Nighthawk with too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting. Was that the same one they spotted the ill-fated F-117 with?
> If it's that good against ECM and it evaded HARMs and ALARMs, it must've supported ADSs which makes me think that was the one they were able to spot the Nighthawk with too.


No, not the right band mostly UHF P-18 was able to detect stealth but L band is unproven. FLIR is much more reliable against stealth aircraft in real life. In Serbian service TPS-63 it was used with Kub and Pechora SAM to find targets and was reliable at detecting non stealth aircraft.

Now the Nebo radar can detect F-35 from about 100km frontally but not weapons quality track. That is something Egypt can buy that will have the the best chance of detecting stealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, that's pretty much the catch with that. Those who have US AMRAAMs and other sensitive US tech have all signed that agreement and they have to deal with the US inspections and eventuality of having to lease their airbases to it. I think India is still holding out from signing that since they really don't need to until they decide to start purchasing US weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I think that if the US embassy comes out and makes an official and public statement outlining that the Egyptian government has in fact signed the CISMOA, that sounds like it's pretty much an officially done deal as far as the entire kicking kabutle is concerned. Meaning I believe it's fully signed. I think some of the fellas might like to think that there's some partial agreement or something like that, but I honestly think that's wishful thinking. Sisi just needs to keep doing what he's doing and if the US starts bitching, he tells them to start delivering the right stuff and then maybe we'll think about these other things. In the meantime, keep going Russian and French and German and whomever else until the US buckles.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what are you gonna do. The Swedes' tech is not gonna make or brake the Egyptian military that's for sure. Besides, I think they're perfectly happy with the E-2Cs as long as they keep upgrading them and their libraries etc. they'll be fine. France just bought a couple of E-2Ds and we all know the US navy has been using the E-2Cs for ages and they love them. All the EAF ones are all set up nicely to work with all the EAF platforms from all the available information that we have. So no need to mess with that ATM.


Yes..it is all explained in this thread from 2018 when the CISMOA agreement was signed.. post#13 mostly

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egypt-signs-cismoa-agreement.549969/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> Yes egypt needs private companies to establish as it is proven that state owned companies are usually putting out worse products then private companies comparing Soviet to United States at least. Question is how hard is it do establish a defense company, and is the Egyptian military open to buying from them.





Mamajama said:


> Yes egypt needs private companies to establish as it is proven that state owned companies are usually putting out worse products then private companies comparing Soviet to United States at least. Question is how hard is it do establish a defense company, and is the Egyptian military open to buying from them.


Not hard but who will? It’s risky for Egyptian businessmen since nearly no one is an ex-general or such, thus they don’t have enough experience. Neither do military ranks retire to become businessmen. This could be partially because of the social nature Egypt developed during years of corruption that ended in 2012.


Mamajama said:


> Do you know when these are going to be replaced? Think something like Globaleye from Sweden is much better for Egyptian air forces.


Don’t think they will get replaced before 2024 but yeah SAAB Globaleye will be an ideal replacement.


----------



## The SC

*Egypt flouts sanctions as Russian Su-35 fighters arrive *

https://asiatimes.com/2020/08/egypt-openly-taunts-us-with-russian-jet-fighter-purchase/
https://asiatimes.com/2020/08/egypt-openly-taunts-us-with-russian-jet-fighter-purchase/
A good and funny article..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mamajama

The SC said:


> *Egypt flouts sanctions as Russian Su-35 fighters arrive *
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2020/08/egypt-openly-taunts-us-with-russian-jet-fighter-purchase/
> A good and funny article..


And I heard maybe Jf-17 Block 3? If it gets the PL-15 it would be ideal for a2a combat and taking out assets like AWACS and tanker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mamajama said:


> And I heard maybe Jf-17 Block 3? If it gets the PL-15 it would be ideal for a2a combat and taking out assets like AWACS and tanker.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/edex-2018-egypt-eyes-jf-17-thunder-block-iii.590333/


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egypt flouts sanctions as Russian Su-35 fighters arrive *
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2020/08/egypt-openly-taunts-us-with-russian-jet-fighter-purchase/
> A good and funny article..



It is funny when they say "Egypt has bought the Su-35" and they show a picture of a pair of Su-57s lol. Hopefully that aircraft will follow suit when it becomes available on the export market. Something tells me the EAF has been eyeing it for a while and most certainly once they started being interested in the MiG-35. It makes all the sense in the world except that program has a long way to go because of the new engine will still take a ton of time to test and begin mass serial production.

But back to the article, it makes all the sense in the world that Egypt wouldn't be concerned one bit about US sanctions and is basically telling the US to go to hell. It's actually about time. Enough is enough of this QME garbage and mistrust and all this stuff when it's always been the other way around anyway. They're the ones who attacked and stole our lands and we had to fight back and we're the bad guys?! What the heck kind of world is that?! As a matter of fact, Sisi should get even tougher with them and insist on a lot more, especially if those treaties were signed. Morocco and Bahrain are getting the SARS radar upgrade along with some other pretty rad upgrades on their F-16s and Egypt is still in this position? Something is terribly wrong with that picture and Sisi has the best ability to fix it and I hope he does.



Mamajama said:


> No, not the right band mostly UHF P-18 was able to detect stealth but L band is unproven. FLIR is much more reliable against stealth aircraft in real life. In Serbian service TPS-63 it was used with Kub and Pechora SAM to find targets and was reliable at detecting non stealth aircraft.
> 
> Now the Nebo radar can detect F-35 from about 100km frontally but not weapons quality track. That is something Egypt can buy that will have the the best chance of detecting stealth.



Russians will tell you that their L-band radar works very well detecting stealth shaped aircraft. When you get a chance, check this thread out by our good friend @The SC . 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/rezonans-ne-protivnik-ge-3d-radars-in-egypt.671090/

We know for a fact that Egypt operates the Protivnik-GE 3D radar with its incredible features and there is strong evidence that it also uses the even more impressive Resonance SE radar with its ability to not only cover entire "neighboring" countries and extremely high altitudes, but also detect stealth aircraft as well as cruise missiles. Not only has Egypt been developing its own radars, but it's been quite actively using high end and very extensive radar technology for a long time, now, ever since the war of attrition in the late 60s did it heavily invest in radar tech. Great info in that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakFactor

Gomig-21 said:


> It is funny when they say "Egypt has bought the Su-35" and they show a picture of a pair of Su-57s lol. Hopefully that aircraft will follow suit when it becomes available on the export market. Something tells me the EAF has been eyeing it for a while and most certainly once they started being interested in the MiG-35. It makes all the sense in the world except that program has a long way to go because of the new engine will still take a ton of time to test and begin mass serial production.
> 
> But back to the article, it makes all the sense in the world that Egypt wouldn't be concerned one bit about US sanctions and is basically telling the US to go to hell. It's actually about time. Enough is enough of this QME garbage and mistrust and all this stuff when it's always been the other way around anyway. They're the ones who attacked and stole our lands and we had to fight back and we're the bad guys?! What the heck kind of world is that?! As a matter of fact, Sisi should get even tougher with them and insist on a lot more, especially if those treaties were signed. Morocco and Bahrain are getting the SARS radar upgrade along with some other pretty rad upgrades on their F-16s and Egypt is still in this position? Something is terribly wrong with that picture and Sisi has the best ability to fix it and I hope he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Russians will tell you that their L-band radar works very well detecting stealth shaped aircraft. When you get a chance, check this thread out by our good friend @The SC .
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/rezonans-ne-protivnik-ge-3d-radars-in-egypt.671090/
> 
> We know for a fact that Egypt operates the Protivnik-GE 3D radar with its incredible features and there is strong evidence that it also uses the even more impressive Resonance SE radar with its ability to not only cover entire "neighboring" countries and extremely high altitudes, but also detect stealth aircraft as well as cruise missiles. Not only has Egypt been developing its own radars, but it's been quite actively using high end and very extensive radar technology for a long time, now, ever since the war of attrition in the late 60s did it heavily invest in radar tech. Great info in that thread.



Is their concrete proof stealth fighters can be detected and tracked to get active lock on during Air to Air Combat or linking with AWACS and ground bases radars.


----------



## Gomig-21

PakFactor said:


> Is their concrete proof stealth fighters can be detected and tracked to get active lock on during Air to Air Combat or linking with AWACS and ground bases radars.



Both, if I remember correctly. And in high ECM environments as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> It is funny when they say "Egypt has bought the Su-35" and they show a picture of a pair of Su-57s lol. Hopefully that aircraft will follow suit when it becomes available on the export market. Something tells me the EAF has been eyeing it for a while and most certainly once they started being interested in the MiG-35. It makes all the sense in the world except that program has a long way to go because of the new engine will still take a ton of time to test and begin mass serial production.
> 
> But back to the article, it makes all the sense in the world that Egypt wouldn't be concerned one bit about US sanctions and is basically telling the US to go to hell. It's actually about time. Enough is enough of this QME garbage and mistrust and all this stuff when it's always been the other way around anyway. They're the ones who attacked and stole our lands and we had to fight back and we're the bad guys?! What the heck kind of world is that?! As a matter of fact, Sisi should get even tougher with them and insist on a lot more, especially if those treaties were signed. Morocco and Bahrain are getting the SARS radar upgrade along with some other pretty rad upgrades on their F-16s and Egypt is still in this position? Something is terribly wrong with that picture and Sisi has the best ability to fix it and I hope he does.
> 
> 
> 
> Russians will tell you that their L-band radar works very well detecting stealth shaped aircraft. When you get a chance, check this thread out by our good friend @The SC .
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/rezonans-ne-protivnik-ge-3d-radars-in-egypt.671090/
> 
> We know for a fact that Egypt operates the Protivnik-GE 3D radar with its incredible features and there is strong evidence that it also uses the even more impressive Resonance SE radar with its ability to not only cover entire "neighboring" countries and extremely high altitudes, but also detect stealth aircraft as well as cruise missiles. Not only has Egypt been developing its own radars, but it's been quite actively using high end and very extensive radar technology for a long time, now, ever since the war of attrition in the late 60s did it heavily invest in radar tech. Great info in that thread.



It does seem as well that the 5 Su-35 Aircraft has actually already arrived at its Military Base in Egypt, based on what some Military experts say, but no official announcement has been made. I wonder why there has not been a reaction for the United States side right up until now btw? I am suggesting that a compromise deal may have been made. But not to sure thuo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/edex-2018-egypt-eyes-jf-17-thunder-block-iii.590333/





The SC said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/edex-2018-egypt-eyes-jf-17-thunder-block-iii.590333/



I would honest Largely prefer invest 4 billion dollars on 75-100 MIG-35 fighters, rather than this JF-17. The JF-17 is just like basically a so called poor man's 2 dollar paper like F-16, that has been mainly developed and targeted to poor third world countries , as a cheap and inexpensive cost effective platform. And talking regardless of that it has seemed to have so far failed to attract any export clients into buying it. I may give a few exceptions to the Block 3 variant, but i still think the Mig-35 is a lot better platform. 

The Mig-35 would be a lot for favorable as well due to its interoperability with platforms like the MIG-29M/M2 and Su-35 fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I would honest Largely prefer invest 4 billion dollars on 75-100 MIG-35 fighters, rather than this JF-17. The JF-17 is just like basically a so called poor man's 2 dollar paper like F-16, that has been mainly developed and targeted to poor third world countries , as a cheap and inexpensive cost effective platform. And talking regardless of that it has seemed to have so far failed to attract any export clients into buying it. I may give a few exceptions to the Block 3 variant, but i still think the Mig-35 is a lot better platform.
> 
> The Mig-35 would be a lot for favorable as well due to its interoperability with platforms like the MIG-29M/M2 and Su-35 fighter.


AESA plus local production makes it a pretty good fighter for Egypt. Russia can barely even make aircraft AESA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Mamajama said:


> AESA plus local production makes it a pretty good fighter for Egypt. Russia can barely even make aircraft AESA.



But well the thing is about the local production of the JF-17 is that in 5 years when Egypt has produced about 100 fighters, the design would be outdated and its going to need to find to establish the funds needed to be put to develop the aircraft into a 5th generation fighter, and when that time comes i doubt any other country including china would be interested in providing assistance since would not want to share the technology.


----------



## Mamajama

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> But well the thing is about the local production of the JF-17 is that in 5 years when Egypt has produced about 100 fighters, the design would be outdated and its going to need to find to establish the funds needed to be put to develop the aircraft into a 5th generation fighter, and when that time comes i doubt any other country including china would be interested in providing assistance since would not want to share the technology.


Won't mig-35/29 be "outdated" as well?


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Mamajama said:


> Won't mig-35/29 be "outdated" as well?



The MIG-35 is a totally new aircraft and would be ready in a few years time.


----------



## Mamajama

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> The MIG-35 is a totally new aircraft and would be ready in a few years time.


So then how would block 3 be obsolete when it is basically a new aircraft in itself. Most airforce especially European airforce are planning on using 4th gen fighters until well into the 2040s if not later. Jf-17 block 3 will not be obsolete for many years.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> And I heard maybe Jf-17 Block 3? If it gets the PL-15 it would be ideal for a2a combat and taking out assets like AWACS and tanker.


Yes but it isn’t on the table I believe. It should have been signed long ago, just like the Rafale that was offered when Mubarak was president. Many, many things should have been done in Mubarak’s era, the QME should have been suppressed if Egypt had built influence in the US, we would have had over a hundred vipers by now. We had a great AOI that assembled trainer jets as well as manufacturing spares, we should have used experience and joined the JSF program if the QME wasn’t a thing. We should have went on with the Condor II project and last but not least we should have had a growing economy. The years of peacefulness Egypt enjoyed since 1978 appears to be coming to an end and it wasn’t used well. Now we improve infrastructure, tourism, quality of life and education while facing ISIS, ISIL, MB and proxy wars in Libya. If this government existed in Mubarak’s era we wouldn’t have 404 pages in this forum.



Gomig-21 said:


> But back to the article, it makes all the sense in the world that Egypt wouldn't be concerned one bit about US sanctions and is basically telling the US to go to hell. It's actually about time. Enough is enough of this QME garbage and mistrust and all this stuff when it's always been the other way around anyway. They're the ones who attacked and stole our lands and we had to fight back and we're the bad guys?! What the heck kind of world is that?! As a matter of fact, Sisi should get even tougher with them and insist on a lot more, especially if those treaties were signed. Morocco and Bahrain are getting the SARS radar upgrade along with some other pretty rad upgrades on their F-16s and Egypt is still in this position? Something is terribly wrong with that picture and Sisi has the best ability to fix it and I hope he does.


Yes it is, can’t believe even the best defensive weapons aren’t to be sold to us. Sadly Mubarak should have done something about it back in 1992. The US needs to understand that they guaranteed a side who attacked 3 times in the past century a numerical and technological advantage, what if extremist Israelis ruled Israel? We’ll be asked to defend in a suicidal manner like in 1967. The Media, US and published history need to be neutralized again.


The SC said:


> *Egypt flouts sanctions as Russian Su-35 fighters arrive *
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2020/08/egypt-openly-taunts-us-with-russian-jet-fighter-purchase/
> A good and funny article..


Here comes an article aimed at having Egypt sanctioned... I don’t think that will happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Yes but it isn’t on the table I believe. It should have been signed long ago, just like the Rafale that was offered when Mubarak was president. Many, many things should have been done in Mubarak’s era, the QME should have been suppressed if Egypt had built influence in the US, we would have had over a hundred vipers by now. We had a great AOI that assembled trainer jets as well as manufacturing spares, we should have used experience and joined the JSF program if the QME wasn’t a thing. We should have went on with the Condor II project and last but not least we should have had a growing economy. The years of peacefulness Egypt enjoyed since 1978 appears to be coming to an end and it wasn’t used well. Now we improve infrastructure, tourism, quality of life and education while facing ISIS, ISIL, MB and proxy wars in Libya. If this government existed in Mubarak’s era we wouldn’t have 404 pages in this forum.



Spot on. I've been saying the same exact thing about the Mubarak era for a while, now. Sitting on his rear end and stuffing his pockets while really not doing anything remotely close to what Sisi has accomplished in merely 7 years is dumbfounding. In a way, he actually made it harder for whomever was to come after him because the intention was obviously to give power to his sons, so they can continue to stuff their pockets but what Sisi has been able to do with all that adversity smacking him in the face is astonishing! In this case because of this thread, limiting it to only the military and between the air force and the navy, it's like two, completely new entities that you couldn't even recognize.



ARCH٤R said:


> Yes it is, can’t believe even the best defensive weapons aren’t to be sold to us. Sadly Mubarak should have done something about it back in 1992. The US needs to understand that they guaranteed a side who attacked 3 times in the past century a numerical and technological advantage, what if extremist Israelis ruled Israel? We’ll be asked to defend in a suicidal manner like in 1967. The Media, US and published history need to be neutralized again.



Imagine that!? Even in 1948 it's questionable as to the string of events and that it was turned into an existential threat to Israel by hook or by crook to manipulate the history of the two countries into thinking that Egypt was the aggressor to the point that it's so obvious with 1956, the WoA and 1967 that Egypt is still viewed as the "potential" aggressor is mind-boggling. And you're 100% correct about the manipulation of history, as well. The old saying that the victor writes and controls the historical narrative is nothing but a load of poopoo. That's certainly not the case, here. It's the continued alliance of the most powerful country in the world and its grasp on things that is the writer of history. That command is slowly being withered away, as we speak and we are witnessing this history with our own eyes. It's fantastic. And the crazy part of all of this is that the orange baboon is not the one to worry about, it's the possible democratic party nominee that is to worry about!!! That is the scary part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Hey, so with stealth is there a way to use inertial guidance with midcourse update and terminal infrared? You know how many say that UHF and VHF radars arent good enough to track onto stealth targets but couldn't they direct them into the targets general area of say 150 metera? Isnt this what basically the Iris-T German surface to air missile doing, or American SLAMRAAM?


@Gomig-21 Also, L band is better than most bands used in seekers and tracking radars at tracking stealth you are right. Although it is not as good as other radars such as VHF. Here is an interesting Hellenic air force presentation I found.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...tealth_Aircraft_and_Anti-Stealth_Technologies

Green is VLO
Yellow is LO
Red is REDUCED RCS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> Hey, so with stealth is there a way to use inertial guidance with midcourse update and terminal infrared?



You know, that is a great question. Never thought about it because I think all our minds have been stuck on the first step alone, first. And that's if even stealth-shaped aircraft can be picked up on radar to begin with. So while concentrating on that technological step, we haven't given any thought to the next step which is what you just mentioned. Now that you raised the important question, we'll have to look into it and find out if it's only picking up the target but then what? How do you lock onto it and what mode are you in when you're actually battling the stealth feature while trying to guide either an A2A or a G2A missile.



Mamajama said:


> You know how many say that UHF and VHF radars arent good enough to track onto stealth targets but couldn't they direct them into the targets general area of say 150 metera? Isnt this what basically the Iris-T German surface to air missile doing, or American SLAMRAAM?



Mmmmm.....very interesting! Now that you mentioned that particular type of surface to air missile system, it makes all the sense in the world that Egypt went out and bought it! I'm sure you know that Egypt acquire the German IRIST-T-SL system and with the Russian super radars -- particularly the Resonance-SE -- once a stealthy aircraft is detected, the radar is probably commanded to signal specifically the IRIS-T missiles. It makes all the sense in the world. At first we were like wait, they bought the Kub, the Tor, S-300, and they have a whole slew of other preceding systems like the Pechora, Avenger even the Patriot (we think the latter is set up in Cairo and certain valuable areas that have been worked out with the US) and other systems and right after they bought a bunch of the S-300VM batteries, they went out and bought the IRIS-T SL and we were like "wuuut?" Now that you mentioned its effectiveness to target and track stealthy aircraft, it makes sense why they got it.

Usually they distinguish SAM systems by batteries, but the IRIS-T SL was by systems and according to Wiki, Egypt bought 7 systems which include the guided missile truck and the multi-mission radar.








Mamajama said:


> @Gomig-21 Also, L band is better than most bands used in seekers and tracking radars at tracking stealth you are right. Although it is not as good as other radars such as VHF. Here is an interesting Hellenic air force presentation I found.
> 
> https://www.researchgate.net/public...tealth_Aircraft_and_Anti-Stealth_Technologies
> 
> Green is VLO
> Yellow is LO
> Red is REDUCED RCS



That's great. I have been reading a little bit about how the X-band radar is becoming the one that's best suited for picking up stealthy targets and it's clearly that way in that picture chart. IIRC, Russians have been touting the X-band radars as the new type they'll be building for their upcoming radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> That's great. I have been reading a little bit about how the X-band radar is becoming the one that's best suited for picking up stealthy targets and it's clearly that way in that picture chart. IIRC, Russians have been touting the X-band radars as the new type they'll be building for their upcoming radars.


Opposite in this situation, X band is very bad for detecting stealth because it is optimized for X and other missile bands. RAM especially makes it very hard to detect and I doubt even if a AMRAAM in this situation turned on its seeker it couldn't find the F-35 pretty easily. X band is a tracking radar mostly that provides guidance to missiles or in some cases is that seeker head in active radar guided missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> How do you lock onto it and what mode are you in when you're actually battling the stealth feature while trying to guide either an A2A or a G2A missile.


I think inertial guidance basically you fire in the direction of the target and provide mid course guidance via the UHF/VHF radar which can basically know where a target is in this 400 meter diameter for example at much farther ranges against stealth then X band or other band radars. When it is somewhat near the target(15 or 20 km away) the signal is given to turn the infrared seeker turns on and acquires the target and terminates it.


Hisar missile from the Turk uses this operation system.


The weapon is guided by an inertial navigation system (INS) through a radio frequency (RF) data link in the midcourse phase of flight.
Guidance for the missile in the terminal phase of flight is provided by an imaging infrared seeker (IIR).


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmmmm.....very interesting! Now that you mentioned that particular type of surface to air missile system, it makes all the sense in the world that Egypt went out and bought it! I'm sure you know that Egypt acquire the German IRIST-T-SL system and with the Russian super radars -- particularly the Resonance-SE -- once a stealthy aircraft is detected, the radar is probably commanded to signal specifically the IRIS-T missiles. It makes all the sense in the world. At first we were like wait, they bought the Kub, the Tor, S-300, and they have a whole slew of other preceding systems like the Pechora, Avenger even the Patriot (we think the latter is set up in Cairo and certain valuable areas that have been worked out with the US) and other systems and right after they bought a bunch of the S-300VM batteries, they went out and bought the IRIS-T SL and we were like "wuuut?" Now that you mentioned its effectiveness to target and track stealthy aircraft, it makes sense why they got it.
> 
> Usually they distinguish SAM systems by batteries, but the IRIS-T SL was by systems and according to Wiki, Egypt bought 7 systems which include the guided missile truck and the multi-mission radar.


Not quite there yet, the missile does have GPS and inertial plus a RF datalink but not a good enough radar to detect stealth sadly unless very close. In mein opinion would be better with the addition of a radar that operates in VHF/UHF that would que the launcher where to launch the missile towards for stealth targets and a standard radar for targeting conventional threats.


----------



## The SC

Mamajama said:


> Not quite there yet, the missile does have GPS and inertial plus a RF datalink but not a good enough radar to detect stealth sadly unless very close. In mein opinion would be better with the addition of a radar that operates in VHF/UHF that would que the launcher where to launch the missile towards for stealth targets and a standard radar for targeting conventional threats.


Chinese scientists say they have solved a fundamental dilemma inherent to radar. High-frequency radars, such as microwave radars, emit a lot of short pulses that are good for guiding weapons to a target.

Low-frequency radars, that emit waves that are meters long, are better for searching an area but aren’t precise enough for fire control (here’s a quick primer). That means high- and low-frequency radars tend to be paired for search and fire control.

Stealth aircraft are shaped to avoid detection by high-frequency beams.

“Meter wave radars can detect stealth aircraft because modern stealth aircraft are mainly designed to avoid detection by microwave radar, and are less stealthy to meter wave radar,” said The Global Times.

“However, analysts previously said that because of their low resolution and accuracy, meter wave radars can only send warnings about incoming threats. And even if microwave radars compensate for the shortcomings of the meter wave radars, they are unable to entirely overcome these shortcomings.”

Wu Jianqi, a senior scientist at the state-owned China Electronics Technology Group Corporation, told Chinese media that his team has solved this dilemma.

“Wu solved the issue by designing the world’s first practical meter wave sparse array synthetic impulse and aperture radar,” according to The Global Times. “Wu said that his radar has multiple transmitting and receiving antennas tens of meters high, scattered in a range of tens to hundreds of meters. They can continuously cover the sky as the radar receives echoes from all directions.”

https://asiatimes.com/2019/11/nowhere-to-hide-has-china-won-the-stealth-war/


*German radar TwInvis*
*A German radar vendor says it tracked the F-35 jet in 2018*

https://www.intelligent-aerospace.com/military/article/14067798/twinvis-radar-f-35-tracked


*Countering Stealth Aircraft Technology: The Race to See through “Invisibility”*

Russia’s Almaz-Antey 55Zh6M Nebo M is a 3-D high mobility digital AESA radar system, with three individual networked radars. It is Russia’s primary counter-stealth radar, developed specifically to detect and track stealth jets, UAVs and missiles and provide tracking data to SAM batteries and interceptor jets. The importance Russia attaches to it can be gauged by the recent announcement that 100 Nebo M systems would be expeditiously procured for Russia’s AD forces.

The Russian S-400 Triumf designed by Almaz-Antey is widely recognised as one of the most capable and lethal long-range AD systems in the world. Its AESA radar is claimed to be extremely successful in detecting stealth jets. It can engage all types of aerial targets including aircraft, UAVs and ballistic and cruise missiles within a range of 400 km. It can fire four different types of missiles with ranges between 40 and 400 km.

China’s JY-27A is a VHF AESA long-range air surveillance and guidance radar system. It is highly reliable and mobile, resistant to jamming, and can easily detect stealth aircraft such as the US F-22 and F-35. China has also developed the JY-26 radar that works in the VHF and UHF bands. Both these radars have a claimed maximum detection range of 500 km.

*http://www.indiandefencereview.com/...hnology-the-race-to-see-through-invisibility/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

The SC said:


> Chinese scientists say they have solved a fundamental dilemma inherent to radar. High-frequency radars, such as microwave radars, emit a lot of short pulses that are good for guiding weapons to a target.
> 
> Low-frequency radars, that emit waves that are meters long, are better for searching an area but aren’t precise enough for fire control (here’s a quick primer). That means high- and low-frequency radars tend to be paired for search and fire control.
> 
> Stealth aircraft are shaped to avoid detection by high-frequency beams.
> 
> “Meter wave radars can detect stealth aircraft because modern stealth aircraft are mainly designed to avoid detection by microwave radar, and are less stealthy to meter wave radar,” said The Global Times.
> 
> “However, analysts previously said that because of their low resolution and accuracy, meter wave radars can only send warnings about incoming threats. And even if microwave radars compensate for the shortcomings of the meter wave radars, they are unable to entirely overcome these shortcomings.”
> 
> Wu Jianqi, a senior scientist at the state-owned China Electronics Technology Group Corporation, told Chinese media that his team has solved this dilemma.
> 
> “Wu solved the issue by designing the world’s first practical meter wave sparse array synthetic impulse and aperture radar,” according to The Global Times. “Wu said that his radar has multiple transmitting and receiving antennas tens of meters high, scattered in a range of tens to hundreds of meters. They can continuously cover the sky as the radar receives echoes from all directions.”
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2019/11/nowhere-to-hide-has-china-won-the-stealth-war/
> 
> 
> *German radar TwInvis*
> *A German radar vendor says it tracked the F-35 jet in 2018*
> 
> https://www.intelligent-aerospace.com/military/article/14067798/twinvis-radar-f-35-tracked
> 
> 
> *Countering Stealth Aircraft Technology: The Race to See through “Invisibility”*
> 
> Russia’s Almaz-Antey 55Zh6M Nebo M is a 3-D high mobility digital AESA radar system, with three individual networked radars. It is Russia’s primary counter-stealth radar, developed specifically to detect and track stealth jets, UAVs and missiles and provide tracking data to SAM batteries and interceptor jets. The importance Russia attaches to it can be gauged by the recent announcement that 100 Nebo M systems would be expeditiously procured for Russia’s AD forces.
> 
> The Russian S-400 Triumf designed by Almaz-Antey is widely recognised as one of the most capable and lethal long-range AD systems in the world. Its AESA radar is claimed to be extremely successful in detecting stealth jets. It can engage all types of aerial targets including aircraft, UAVs and ballistic and cruise missiles within a range of 400 km. It can fire four different types of missiles with ranges between 40 and 400 km.
> 
> China’s JY-27A is a VHF AESA long-range air surveillance and guidance radar system. It is highly reliable and mobile, resistant to jamming, and can easily detect stealth aircraft such as the US F-22 and F-35. China has also developed the JY-26 radar that works in the VHF and UHF bands. Both these radars have a claimed maximum detection range of 500 km.
> 
> *http://www.indiandefencereview.com/...hnology-the-race-to-see-through-invisibility/*


Yes VHF and UHF can spot stealth aircraft at significantly longer distances, problem is acquiring a firing solution which isnt currently possible with any SARH, or command guided missiles because tracking radar isnt able to track. Which is why the idea of a GPS/inertial guided missile with an infrared seeker seems like a good concept at least to me.


----------



## The SC

Mamajama said:


> Yes VHF and UHF can spot stealth aircraft at significantly longer distances, problem is acquiring a firing solution which isnt currently possible with any SARH, or command guided missiles because tracking radar isnt able to track. Which is why the idea of a GPS/inertial guided missile with an infrared seeker seems like a good concept at least to me.


Well that is good if you can spot a stealth fighter at a great distance.. because that is where stealth is most dangerous in SEAD and DEAD.. it can lob its missiles from a 100 km f a bit more.. so if it can be detected by any ground radar.. its coordinates can be transmitted to Fighter aircrafts armed with BVR missiles.. no need for a ground firing solution..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

The SC said:


> Well that is good if you can spot a stealth fighter at a great distance.. because that is where stealth is most dangerous in SEAD and DEAD.. it can lob its missiles from a 100 km f a bit more.. so if it can be detected by any ground radar.. its coordinates can be transmitted to Fighter aircrafts armed with BVR missiles.. no need for a ground firing solution..


But how are the fighters going to acquire the target? Their radars are insufficient for that especially when the stealth is towards fighter radars. Maybe AWACS could provide a firing solution though.


----------



## The SC

Mamajama said:


> But how are the fighters going to acquire the target? Their radars are insufficient for that especially when the stealth is towards fighter radars. Maybe AWACS could provide a firing solution though.


The best is AWACS for detection from Above and providing the coordinates and a firing solution.. but fighters today are equipped with pretty good range IRST.. they don't need to activate their radars..the main objective is to get closer and detect the stealth aircraft on their own, from the coordinates they got from the ground radars teams.. if no AWACS is there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> Opposite in this situation, X band is very bad for detecting stealth because it is optimized for X and other missile bands. RAM especially makes it very hard to detect and I doubt even if a AMRAAM in this situation turned on its seeker it couldn't find the F-35 pretty easily. X band is a tracking radar mostly that provides guidance to missiles or in some cases is that seeker head in active radar guided missiles.



I read that chart in the opposite way. I thought the all-red was lesser detection and the more yellow was better detection in incremental stages. It's the other way around. I'll have to look for the literature I was reading about the Russians interest in developing more X-band radars for stealth purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Chinese scientists say they have solved a fundamental dilemma inherent to radar. High-frequency radars, such as microwave radars, emit a lot of short pulses that are good for guiding weapons to a target.
> 
> Low-frequency radars, that emit waves that are meters long, are better for searching an area but aren’t precise enough for fire control (here’s a quick primer). That means high- and low-frequency radars tend to be paired for search and fire control.
> 
> Stealth aircraft are shaped to avoid detection by high-frequency beams.
> 
> “Meter wave radars can detect stealth aircraft because modern stealth aircraft are mainly designed to avoid detection by microwave radar, and are less stealthy to meter wave radar,” said The Global Times.
> 
> “However, analysts previously said that because of their low resolution and accuracy, meter wave radars can only send warnings about incoming threats. And even if microwave radars compensate for the shortcomings of the meter wave radars, they are unable to entirely overcome these shortcomings.”
> 
> Wu Jianqi, a senior scientist at the state-owned China Electronics Technology Group Corporation, told Chinese media that his team has solved this dilemma.
> 
> “Wu solved the issue by designing the world’s first practical meter wave sparse array synthetic impulse and aperture radar,” according to The Global Times. “Wu said that his radar has multiple transmitting and receiving antennas tens of meters high, scattered in a range of tens to hundreds of meters. They can continuously cover the sky as the radar receives echoes from all directions.”
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2019/11/nowhere-to-hide-has-china-won-the-stealth-war/
> 
> 
> *German radar TwInvis*
> *A German radar vendor says it tracked the F-35 jet in 2018*
> 
> https://www.intelligent-aerospace.com/military/article/14067798/twinvis-radar-f-35-tracked
> 
> 
> *Countering Stealth Aircraft Technology: The Race to See through “Invisibility”*
> 
> Russia’s Almaz-Antey 55Zh6M Nebo M is a 3-D high mobility digital AESA radar system, with three individual networked radars. It is Russia’s primary counter-stealth radar, developed specifically to detect and track stealth jets, UAVs and missiles and provide tracking data to SAM batteries and interceptor jets. The importance Russia attaches to it can be gauged by the recent announcement that 100 Nebo M systems would be expeditiously procured for Russia’s AD forces.
> 
> The Russian S-400 Triumf designed by Almaz-Antey is widely recognised as one of the most capable and lethal long-range AD systems in the world. Its AESA radar is claimed to be extremely successful in detecting stealth jets. It can engage all types of aerial targets including aircraft, UAVs and ballistic and cruise missiles within a range of 400 km. It can fire four different types of missiles with ranges between 40 and 400 km.
> 
> China’s JY-27A is a VHF AESA long-range air surveillance and guidance radar system. It is highly reliable and mobile, resistant to jamming, and can easily detect stealth aircraft such as the US F-22 and F-35. China has also developed the JY-26 radar that works in the VHF and UHF bands. Both these radars have a claimed maximum detection range of 500 km.
> 
> *http://www.indiandefencereview.com/...hnology-the-race-to-see-through-invisibility/*



Korea has also just completed its new AESA radar and is ready to mass produce it for its new K-FX stealth fighter.

*South Korea unveils new fighter jet radar designed for air dominance.*














https://defence-blog.com/news/south...ter-jet-radar-designed-for-air-dominance.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Korea has also just completed its new AESA radar and is ready to mass produce it for its new K-FX stealth fighter.
> 
> *South Korea unveils new fighter jet radar designed for air dominance.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence-blog.com/news/south...ter-jet-radar-designed-for-air-dominance.html


That is a very good step for SK..
It is unfortunate that the US did not want to sell them all the components to make their K-FX a true stealth fighter plane..so they can sell them the F-35..
K-FX is considered a 4+++ generation now.. till they make the missing components on their own ..like they have done with tank engines and transmission and now with this AESA radar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

I was reading on twitter and found there was a SAM command center at edex. Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> That is a very good step for SK..
> It is unfortunate that the US did not want to sell them all the components to make their K-FX a true stealth fighter plane..so they can sell them the F-35..



True. I try to look at things like this in as nuetral a position as possible and while I agree completely with your POV, I still can't blame the US for their greedy way of thinking because they have the lead and the heads up on everyone, really, and so why shoot themselves in the leg? After all, it's nothing but business as usual. But you're right and with the orange baboon in office, as much as he loves SK or that the US has been SK's savior since 1950 including sacrificing many American souls to defend SK from the north, it was more about stopping the spread of communism and China really than an honest belief of defending a country from an invading entity, the US has given a lot to Korea and so I give them a pass on this one. 



The SC said:


> K-FX is considered a 4+++ generation now.. till they make the missing components on their own ..like they have done with tank engines and transmission and now with this AESA radar..



Whenever this topic arises, I can never help but think what the hell is stopping us from building a full fighter from start to finish? If we built 3 different variants of one back in the 50's & 60's, why would it even be a challenge to build one now? With much more technology and industrial capabilities than back then, you would think something like this......






.........would easily have its counter part today. Why on earth couldn't we build its sister of today? All the metallurgy and composite material are easily fabricated in Egypt from titanium to almost every single type of composite used in aircraft technology today.

All the computer technology and the avionics can is easily done in Egypt. Of course the radar in several forms can be 100% Egyptian without a doubt.

The only thing that would take a while would be the most difficult thing in any aircraft and that is the engine, of course. But the other option is simply to buy a few RD-93s from Russian which I'm sure wouldn't mind selling them to us just like they use in the JF-17 and we're off to the races. This is something that should've also been done during that horse's behind Mubarak's time. But now Sisi could easily appoint the right personnel to start and finish this program in an allotted time and on budget.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Whenever this topic arises, I can never help but think what the hell is stopping us from building a full fighter from start to finish? If we built 3 different variants of one back in the 50's & 60's, why would it even be a challenge to build one now? With much more technology and industrial capabilities than back then, you would think something like this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........would easily have its counter part today. Why on earth couldn't we build its sister of today? All the metallurgy and composite material are easily fabricated in Egypt from titanium to almost every single type of composite used in aircraft technology today.
> 
> All the computer technology and the avionics can is easily done in Egypt. Of course the radar in several forms can be 100% Egyptian without a doubt.
> 
> The only thing that would take a while would be the most difficult thing in any aircraft and that is the engine, of course. But the other option is simply to buy a few RD-93s from Russian which I'm sure wouldn't mind selling them to us just like they use in the JF-17 and we're off to the races. This is something that should've also been done during that horse's behind Mubarak's time. But now Sisi could easily appoint the right personnel to start and finish this program in an allotted time and on budget.


Now it depends on what type of fighter you want, a fifth gen or a fourth gen? It is impossible for egypt alone to develop a fifth gen fighter and there is no point in developing a 4th generation so late in the game. I do think Egypt could have the best success make a LIFT with combat capabilities like the FA-50 though and use it for training and export. 






And you must consider partners as well, there are uae companies that could be in this project as well such as Strata for example which produced composite parts for Airbus and Boeing.



https://www.arabianbusiness.com/tra...is-capable-of-building-full-aircraft-says-ceo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> Now it depends on what type of fighter you want, a fifth gen or a fourth gen? It is impossible for egypt alone to develop a fifth gen fighter and there is no point in developing a 4th generation so late in the game.



Because there is not point in developing a 4th gen aircraft at this point, then the answer is quite obvious, wouldn't you think so? Nothing wrong with partners, of course, but a prototype needs to be produced to start the process just like everyone else who's attempting to develop a 5th gen fighter is or has done. That can easily be done by an all-Egyptian team of aeronautical engineers including a detailed description of all the functioning systems that would need to be produced along with the airframe.



Mamajama said:


> And you must consider partners as well, there are uae companies that could be in this project as well such as Strata for example which produced composite parts for Airbus and Boeing.



While I think partnering up with the UAE or Saudiya is perfectly fine, even anyone else with the caliber and ability to contribute positively, but building a trainer? I wouldn't go that route, simply because there are way too many options for trainers out there (including in Egypt itself) and cheaper 4th gen aircraft as well. So anything in that level is not something that should be sought after IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Because there is not point in developing a 4th gen aircraft at this point, then the answer is quite obvious, wouldn't you think so? Nothing wrong with partners, of course, but a prototype needs to be produced to start the process just like everyone else who's attempting to develop a 5th gen fighter is or has done. That can easily be done by an all-Egyptian team of aeronautical engineers including a detailed description of all the functioning systems that would need to be produced along with the airframe


So you wouldnt have a problem with collabarating with the Chinese or others to develop a fifth gen fighter if they give ToT?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> True. I try to look at things like this in as nuetral a position as possible and while I agree completely with your POV, I still can't blame the US for their greedy way of thinking because they have the lead and the heads up on everyone, really, and so why shoot themselves in the leg? After all, it's nothing but business as usual. But you're right and with the orange baboon in office, as much as he loves SK or that the US has been SK's savior since 1950 including sacrificing many American souls to defend SK from the north, it was more about stopping the spread of communism and China really than an honest belief of defending a country from an invading entity, the US has given a lot to Korea and so I give them a pass on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever this topic arises, I can never help but think what the hell is stopping us from building a full fighter from start to finish? If we built 3 different variants of one back in the 50's & 60's, why would it even be a challenge to build one now? With much more technology and industrial capabilities than back then, you would think something like this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........would easily have its counter part today. Why on earth couldn't we build its sister of today? All the metallurgy and composite material are easily fabricated in Egypt from titanium to almost every single type of composite used in aircraft technology today.
> 
> All the computer technology and the avionics can is easily done in Egypt. Of course the radar in several forms can be 100% Egyptian without a doubt.
> 
> The only thing that would take a while would be the most difficult thing in any aircraft and that is the engine, of course. But the other option is simply to buy a few RD-93s from Russian which I'm sure wouldn't mind selling them to us just like they use in the JF-17 and we're off to the races. This is something that should've also been done during that horse's behind Mubarak's time. But now Sisi could easily appoint the right personnel to start and finish this program in an allotted time and on budget.



You know Bro that it goes the same for Russia as for the US.. it is business first.. so if you don't buy from them first they won't give you much.. but now that Egypt has bought the Mig-35 and promised to double the number if a particular missile come with it.., The engines might be possible..and even more, since Egypt has helped in financing new components of the Mig-35..

Even for Helwan.. the soviets proposed the Mig-21 in big numbers at that time and it was much less expensive than producing Egypt's own fighter plane..So for now it is just and still a question of economic feasibility..and if it is worth it or not! although for most of us who see it as a must we can't know the internals of what is going on about that.. maybe there are projects on the table and preparations waiting for the ripe time..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

Gomig-21 said:


> True. I try to look at things like this in as nuetral a position as possible and while I agree completely with your POV, I still can't blame the US for their greedy way of thinking because they have the lead and the heads up on everyone, really, and so why shoot themselves in the leg? After all, it's nothing but business as usual. But you're right and with the orange baboon in office, as much as he loves SK or that the US has been SK's savior since 1950 including sacrificing many American souls to defend SK from the north, it was more about stopping the spread of communism and China really than an honest belief of defending a country from an invading entity, the US has given a lot to Korea and so I give them a pass on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever this topic arises, I can never help but think what the hell is stopping us from building a full fighter from start to finish? If we built 3 different variants of one back in the 50's & 60's, why would it even be a challenge to build one now? With much more technology and industrial capabilities than back then, you would think something like this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........would easily have its counter part today. Why on earth couldn't we build its sister of today? All the metallurgy and composite material are easily fabricated in Egypt from titanium to almost every single type of composite used in aircraft technology today.
> 
> All the computer technology and the avionics can is easily done in Egypt. Of course the radar in several forms can be 100% Egyptian without a doubt.
> 
> The only thing that would take a while would be the most difficult thing in any aircraft and that is the engine, of course. But the other option is simply to buy a few RD-93s from Russian which I'm sure wouldn't mind selling them to us just like they use in the JF-17 and we're off to the races. This is something that should've also been done during that horse's behind Mubarak's time. But now Sisi could easily appoint the right personnel to start and finish this program in an allotted time and on budget.



Do you even have the companies with the neccesary technology and know how do develop systems and subsystems from the ground up? Or else you are basically building a fighter consists mostly of foreign compenents that are bought of the shelve. A lot of nation can technicaly make fighter Jets, but to actually make on that is advanced and highly competitive or even worth the effort is another. Pakistan made the JF-17 with significant Chinese help, but that the JF-17 is capable of taking on a bulk of the Indian Air Force. If Egypt made something similar it would be useless against the Israeli Air Force because their fighter jets are highly capable. 

They also require significant funding and infrastructure to even conceptualise one, let alone develop and build one. For example Turkey litteraly made an entire building complex who is solely dedicated to develop and focus on TFX/MMU fighter jet. Not to mention the massive workforce needed not only in engineers, but designers, technicians, artists, managers, organisers and etc etc. Best you just join ours hehehe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

BordoEnes said:


> They also require significant funding and infrastructure to even conceptualise one, let alone develop and build one. For example Turkey litteraly made an entire building complex who is solely dedicated to develop and focus on TFX/MMU fighter jet. Not to mention the massive workforce needed not only in engineers, but designers, technicians, artists, managers, organisers and etc etc. Best you just join ours hehehe.


I think they would rather join Chinese or Russian program lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

BordoEnes said:


> Do you even have the companies with the neccesary technology and know how do develop systems and subsystems from the ground up? Or else you are basically building a fighter consists mostly of foreign compenents that are bought of the shelve. A lot of nation can technicaly make fighter Jets, but to actually make on that is advanced and highly competitive or even worth the effort is another. Pakistan made the JF-17 with significant Chinese help, but that the JF-17 is capable of taking on a bulk of the Indian Air Force. If Egypt made something similar it would be useless against the Israeli Air Force because their fighter jets are highly capable.
> 
> They also require significant funding and infrastructure to even conceptualise one, let alone develop and build one. For example Turkey litteraly made an entire building complex who is solely dedicated to develop and focus on TFX/MMU fighter jet. Not to mention the massive workforce needed not only in engineers, but designers, technicians, artists, managers, organisers and etc etc. Best you just join ours hehehe.


We’d need to use Egyptians abroad who work for Boeing and other aviation industries as well as have the newly opening universities in Egypt contribute to the project (like Coventry). In terms of facilities funding won’t be a major problem in 2-3 years time but it’s how you build it in terms of equipment and so on. Who to co-operate with? I find the French and the Emiratis good partners, maybe even Israeli private firms since they have good relations with the UAE. However a project would need more years of good economic growth like the 2018-2019 increase, I’d mark 2026. For now Egypt should think about upgrading the F-16 fleet to a Block 70 standard, it all depends on the negotiation skills of Egypt. I might sound funny but I also mean signing early contracts for upgrades before Democrats sit in the White House. 
Right @Gomig-21 ? Egypt trusts no Democrat..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

BordoEnes said:


> Do you even have the companies with the neccesary technology and know how do develop systems and subsystems from the ground up? Or else you are basically building a fighter consists mostly of foreign compenents that are bought of the shelve. A lot of nation can technicaly make fighter Jets, but to actually make on that is advanced and highly competitive or even worth the effort is another. Pakistan made the JF-17 with significant Chinese help, but that the JF-17 is capable of taking on a bulk of the Indian Air Force. If Egypt made something similar it would be useless against the Israeli Air Force because their fighter jets are highly capable.
> 
> They also require significant funding and infrastructure to even conceptualise one, let alone develop and build one. For example Turkey litteraly made an entire building complex who is solely dedicated to develop and focus on TFX/MMU fighter jet. Not to mention the massive workforce needed not only in engineers, but designers, technicians, artists, managers, organisers and etc etc. Best you just join ours hehehe.


Egypt had all that 60 years ago.. It can improve on it if it sees the economical worthiness of such a project or not!

*The Helwan HA-300 interceptor*







Including the engine
















https://againstallodds.fandom.com/wiki/Helwan_HA-300

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, that is a great question. Never thought about it because I think all our minds have been stuck on the first step alone, first. And that's if even stealth-shaped aircraft can be picked up on radar to begin with. So while concentrating on that technological step, we haven't given any thought to the next step which is what you just mentioned. Now that you raised the important question, we'll have to look into it and find out if it's only picking up the target but then what? How do you lock onto it and what mode are you in when you're actually battling the stealth feature while trying to guide either an A2A or a G2A missile.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.....very interesting! Now that you mentioned that particular type of surface to air missile system, it makes all the sense in the world that Egypt went out and bought it! I'm sure you know that Egypt acquire the German IRIST-T-SL system and with the Russian super radars -- particularly the Resonance-SE -- once a stealthy aircraft is detected, the radar is probably commanded to signal specifically the IRIS-T missiles. It makes all the sense in the world. At first we were like wait, they bought the Kub, the Tor, S-300, and they have a whole slew of other preceding systems like the Pechora, Avenger even the Patriot (we think the latter is set up in Cairo and certain valuable areas that have been worked out with the US) and other systems and right after they bought a bunch of the S-300VM batteries, they went out and bought the IRIS-T SL and we were like "wuuut?" Now that you mentioned its effectiveness to target and track stealthy aircraft, it makes sense why they got it.
> 
> Usually they distinguish SAM systems by batteries, but the IRIS-T SL was by systems and according to Wiki, Egypt bought 7 systems which include the guided missile truck and the multi-mission radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. I have been reading a little bit about how the X-band radar is becoming the one that's best suited for picking up stealthy targets and it's clearly that way in that picture chart. IIRC, Russians have been touting the X-band radars as the new type they'll be building for their upcoming radars.


*Unique AESA technology proposed *

July 18th, 2017

http://www.rusaviainsider.com/unique-aesa-technology-proposed/http://www.rusaviainsider.com/unique-aesa-technology-proposed/


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> True. I try to look at things like this in as nuetral a position as possible and while I agree completely with your POV, I still can't blame the US for their greedy way of thinking because they have the lead and the heads up on everyone, really, and so why shoot themselves in the leg? After all, it's nothing but business as usual. But you're right and with the orange baboon in office, as much as he loves SK or that the US has been SK's savior since 1950 including sacrificing many American souls to defend SK from the north, it was more about stopping the spread of communism and China really than an honest belief of defending a country from an invading entity, the US has given a lot to Korea and so I give them a pass on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever this topic arises, I can never help but think what the hell is stopping us from building a full fighter from start to finish? If we built 3 different variants of one back in the 50's & 60's, why would it even be a challenge to build one now? With much more technology and industrial capabilities than back then, you would think something like this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........would easily have its counter part today. Why on earth couldn't we build its sister of today? All the metallurgy and composite material are easily fabricated in Egypt from titanium to almost every single type of composite used in aircraft technology today.
> 
> All the computer technology and the avionics can is easily done in Egypt. Of course the radar in several forms can be 100% Egyptian without a doubt.
> 
> The only thing that would take a while would be the most difficult thing in any aircraft and that is the engine, of course. But the other option is simply to buy a few RD-93s from Russian which I'm sure wouldn't mind selling them to us just like they use in the JF-17 and we're off to the races. This is something that should've also been done during that horse's behind Mubarak's time. But now Sisi could easily appoint the right personnel to start and finish this program in an allotted time and on budget.



Engaging into a project like would probably be 10 times more difficult for Egypt today with the current generation of fighters out there to today. Even the United States that's an economic power house in the world today has not been able to develop and produce the F-35 on it own and had to partner with 6 other countries on the program to be able to get it done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

I wonder what would happen as well if Egypt attempts to posses a dedicated nuclear weapons program where it could and manufacture a nuclear bomb, just like how Israel, India and Pakistan did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BordoEnes

The SC said:


> Egypt had all that 60 years ago.. It can improve on it if it sees the economical worthiness of such a project or not!
> 
> *The Helwan HA-300 interceptor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including the engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://againstallodds.fandom.com/wiki/Helwan_HA-300



Yeah Turkey made airplanes at one point to. The difference is ofcourse the costs and sheer amount of advanced technology that is used in today's planes is far to big to make an accurate comparison. You would quite litteraly need dosens of companies along with hundreds of contracts to be assigned to even create the basic subsystems or suite for the airplane. That alone is gonna cost a lot of time and money. Then ofcourse you have the engine and design, not to mention radar and armaments. 

If Egypt wants to take steps into the field of aviation, its best you start with small steps first before taking massive leaps. Basic trainers or advanced trainer jets always have a market, and they arent as expensive and time consuming to make. Plus with Egyptian Air Force's recent acquisition of fighter jets, no doubt there is a need for more of these trainer aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> So you wouldnt have a problem with collabarating with the Chinese or others to develop a fifth gen fighter if they give ToT?



Absolutely not. We're actually quite involved with our Chinese brothers and sisters for quite some time. After the dissolution with the Soviet Union post 1973 war, a large percentage of the shift was towards the US but in order to retain a lot of the Soviet tech we already had, we looked to China and the Chinese never dissapointed us. We ended up purchasing the F-6 and of course the beautiful F-7 along with many other things. Nowadays they are hugely involved with a lot of the new infrastructure projects that are going up in Egypt and militarily, we've had a few dealings since Sisi came to power but nothing at the level of Russia or France etc. But considering they're unbelievable advancement in fighter jet technology, they'd be a great choice to partner with.



The SC said:


> You know Bro that it goes the same for Russia as for the US.. it is business first.. so if you don't buy from them first they won't give you much.. but now that Egypt has bought the Mig-35 and promised to double the number if a particular missile come with it.., The engines might be possible..and even more, since Egypt has helped in financing new components of the Mig-35..
> 
> Even for Helwan.. the soviets proposed the Mig-21 in big numbers at that time and it was much less expensive than producing Egypt's own fighter plane..So for now it is just and still a question of economic feasibility..and if it is worth it or not! although for most of us who see it as a must we can't know the internals of what is going on about that.. maybe there are projects on the table and preparations waiting for the ripe time..



Very true. The way things are going, we might suddenly in oh....let's say.....2022, hear of some sudden news briefing that Egypt is unveiling a new fighter it has been working with Russia for the last 9 years and here it is LOL.

I still thing the Russians wouldn't mind selling us a few engines and honestly, I bet you Sisi could actually talk the Americans into using one of the GE engines and even collaborating with the US on an endeavor like this. Whether it would be the wise thing to do? Probably not, but the point is that if there's is the will, there is a way.



BordoEnes said:


> Do you even have the companies with the neccesary technology and know how do develop systems and subsystems from the ground up?



Yes, absolutely we do. If you followed this thread for a few years (it is over 400 pages now) you would see a lot of the developmental stages of many things. For example, the ADS was completely newly built with all the buildings for all different usages etc. AOI has building all over the place for the multitude of military things they build and ut together including the fighter building where the perform complete overhauls on all the aircraft in the fleet, from the Mirage 2000s to the F-16s and some of the older fighters before the new ones like Rafale and MiG-35 arrived and even those, they built all new HUGE buildings for the work to be performed on them.

To put up buildings to develop a prototype is nothing, nor is one to create an assembly line for the entire aircraft on a serial production scale. Really, that part of the developmental stage is nothing for Egypt.



BordoEnes said:


> Or else you are basically building a fighter consists mostly of foreign compenents that are bought of the shelve. A lot of nation can technicaly make fighter Jets, but to actually make on that is advanced and highly competitive or even worth the effort is another. Pakistan made the JF-17 with significant Chinese help, but that the JF-17 is capable of taking on a bulk of the Indian Air Force. If Egypt made something similar it would be useless against the Israeli Air Force because their fighter jets are highly capable.



I'm not sure about what you said there. I doubt there's much truth to that and you're seriously undermining the IAF by making that statement and just because of one incident that went their way on Feb-27, doesn't mean that will be the way it goes from here on out. Winning one battle is hardly winning the war. Anyway, that's not what we're talking about but instead of that, the Tejas would be closer to what we're talking about because the JF-17 is really the Chinese FC-31. But the Tejas is all Indian from the start (@Lord Of Gondor am I right?) and that's what I'm talking about. Designing the aircraft, designing all the systems and subsystems, building a static prototype and then producing a functional prototype that can be tested. That's much more on the lines of Tejas than of the Thunder AND...........let's be perfectly clear, here........this is no knock on the Thunder whatsoever! I don't want this to turn into a battle for the next 8 pages so making that clear. What Pakistan did with China by turning the FC-31 into the JF-17 Thunder is fantastic and all the power to them. My thoughts for what Egypt should do are more in line with what the India did with the Tejas.



BordoEnes said:


> They also require significant funding and infrastructure to even conceptualise one, let alone develop and build one. For example Turkey litteraly made an entire building complex who is solely dedicated to develop and focus on TFX/MMU fighter jet. Not to mention the massive workforce needed not only in engineers, but designers, technicians, artists, managers, organisers and etc etc. Best you just join ours hehehe.



Hahaha, hey, had Erdogan not opened his fat mouth and ragged on Sisis and sided with the Muslim Brotherhood whom we consider a terrorist organization and under Morsi and their influence, were destined to ruin Egypt completely. Had he just tried a little more to stay friends (since we were friends before our revolution, before Morsi even,) then we wouldn't be bickering and fighting now. So you really can't blame us for reacting to the crappy crap that came out of erdogan tbh. We never had anything bad to say about Turkey, not one single thing until he started spewing all that anti-Sisi stuff and supporting the MB when he knows quite well that the OVERWHELMING majority of Egyptians support Sisi and he's done nothing but build Egypt and make Egypt great from social aspects to the economy to foreign relations to all the domestic solutions all the way to the military. The man has been the best thing that happened to our country.

But I digress and to answer your question about having all the necessary resources to have significant funding and infrastructure to even conceptualize a new, stealthy fighter jet, let alone develop and build one....YES! Absolutely 100%! Thanks for the nice and contributing post.



ARCH٤R said:


> We’d need to use Egyptians abroad who work for Boeing and other aviation industries as well as have the newly opening universities in Egypt contribute to the project (like Coventry). In terms of facilities funding won’t be a major problem in 2-3 years time but it’s how you build it in terms of equipment and so on. Who to co-operate with? I find the French and the Emiratis good partners, maybe even Israeli private firms since they have good relations with the UAE. However a project would need more years of good economic growth like the 2018-2019 increase, I’d mark 2026. For now Egypt should think about upgrading the F-16 fleet to a Block 70 standard, it all depends on the negotiation skills of Egypt. I might sound funny but I also mean signing early contracts for upgrades before Democrats sit in the White House.
> Right @Gomig-21 ? Egypt trusts no Democrat..



Man, you are so spot on with every single thing you said right there, even the TABOO subject you mentioned and I love it! Having the guts to say that is awesome! Imagine that, if there was some sort of cooperation with Israel!?!?!?!?!?!???!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!??!?!?! looool. Even if it was indirectly through the UAE or whomever? Would the people be ok with that? Do they need to know? Will they find out? It's better to be transparent but are we ready to traverse that bridge? The problem is Israel is not helping its relationship with us Arabs becasue of all the land grabbing they're doing right now even in the west end and their treatment of Palestinians and of course, the worst thing the Orange Baboon did with Jerusalem ad basically giving them a carte blanch to do whatever they want and annexing the WB and Golan won't sit well politically in Egypt and so I would say that Israel is probably out with a boot in the a$$.

But other than that, you nailed everything else. This is so doable it's not even funny and what makes it also something that is worth it and doesn't take away from other necessities is the fact of all the things going on that you have in your infrastructures thread. All the right things are being done for Egypt and the people and so spending on this type of thing would be very welcomed at the same time.



The SC said:


> Egypt had all that 60 years ago.. It can improve on it if it sees the economical worthiness of such a project or not!
> 
> *The Helwan HA-300 interceptor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including the engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://againstallodds.fandom.com/wiki/Helwan_HA-300



Yeah, ma bro. There's no doubt that if something of that caliber we were able to produce back in the late 50's and early 60's (and granted Mr. Messerschmidt) was instrumental in helping out with the entire project as well as India which was involved to some significant extent and ended up buying it I think once Egypt had to fight wars with that gaddam land-grabbing and stealing entity next door and we couldn't keep this project going. What a true shame. Do you know how much work we were involved in with the engine, bro?



The SC said:


> *Unique AESA technology proposed *
> 
> July 18th, 2017
> 
> http://www.rusaviainsider.com/unique-aesa-technology-proposed/http://www.rusaviainsider.com/unique-aesa-technology-proposed/



You took the words right out of my mouth, bro. That's exactly what I was saying and granted the engines were German, right? Still, they have extensive experience with those and that can be a hole R&D project of its own. Why not, right?

Remember this little beauty. I forget what year this thing was built in Egypt. Al Gomhuriya. It's no Helwan but hey, it has its merit in this discussion.





















HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Engaging into a project like would probably be 10 times more difficult for Egypt today with the current generation of fighters out there to today. Even the United States that's an economic power house in the world today has not been able to develop and produce the F-35 on it own and had to partner with 6 other countries on the program to be able to get it done.



Well, yes and no IMO. I think the US had a conglomeration of certain countries into the JSF program in order to control the market more so than the cost of the program since financing the F-35 was strictly done by our money, the taxpayer that is! lol. And all that money came from the US treasury. Look at the F-22, same thing and Obama shut that program down not really because of cost, but because he was advised that the future of US military airpower was going to be in the F-35 until the unmanned programs get to the level they're looking for.



BordoEnes said:


> Yeah Turkey made airplanes at one point to. The difference is ofcourse the costs and sheer amount of advanced technology that is used in today's planes is far to big to make an accurate comparison. You would quite litteraly need dosens of companies along with hundreds of contracts to be assigned to even create the basic subsystems or suite for the airplane. That alone is gonna cost a lot of time and money. Then ofcourse you have the engine and design, not to mention radar and armaments.
> 
> If Egypt wants to take steps into the field of aviation, its best you start with small steps first before taking massive leaps. Basic trainers or advanced trainer jets always have a market, and they arent as expensive and time consuming to make. Plus with Egyptian Air Force's recent acquisition of fighter jets, no doubt there is a need for more of these trainer aircrafts.



While I agree with you to a certain extent, the only small step to take is to start a missile program. Start building A2A missiles while developing the radars that they're already developing and have a head start on that. Reverse engineer a few A2A missiles and don't be shy about it, even if they get caught. Do it just like the Chinese did when they reverse engineered anything they could get their hands on. All that experience of building their versions of the MiG-15, 17, 16, 21 and Su-30 and so on opened the door for their ability to build the J-10 and J-20 and all the others in between. If no one wants to give us the ToT for these ultra sensitive and high-ed weaponry, then we steal it. I know it's haraam to speak this way and to do these things, but it's for the good of the country and so let's see Sisi and Co. do it. Get a weapons program to go along with the new fighter concept.

Back to stealth jets, if you look at some of these designs, these are really not that intimidating to be able to develop one that is similar to any of these that are either designs that lost to others (like the X-32) or being considered or are in the planning stage.

This was such an ugly and radical design that lost to the F-35 but every time I see this aircraft, I think it's one of the most beautiful designs ever put on the table! Simply a pure beauty and if it wasn't for trying to force VTOL on it, it might've won. The F-35's engine design with the ingenious lift fan is really what made the difference. It also was a Rolls-Royce patented drive shaft so they did get a little help from the Brits for that.

This would be something I would consider copying in a heartbeat! It's actually a rather simpler design from a conventional aircraft when you think about it.










Then you have India's future stealth fighter. Very nice and simple design. Look at this beauty.
@Lord Of Gondor , what is the name of this aircraft, bro?





The Japanese X-2. While very nice, I would consider this to be a bit more of a complicated design. I would much more prefer the US pelican or India's design over this.






Look how China made short work of this beauty! They whipped this thing up and out and slapped us all in our faces including the US military and stunned us after hitting us on the head with a sledgehammer in the shape of a J-20 LOL. Personally, I think these F-22-style aircraft are too difficult to build as starter ones. Others that don't have horizontal stabilizers and just canted V-stabs seem to offer an easier build IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> But the Tejas is all Indian from the start (@Lord Of Gondor am I right?) and that's what I'm talking about. Designing the aircraft, designing all the systems and subsystems, building a static prototype and then producing a functional prototype that can be tested. That's much more on the lines of Tejas than of the Thunder AND...........let's be perfectly clear, here........this is no knock on the Thunder whatsoever! I don't want this to turn into a battle for the next 8 pages so making that clear. What Pakistan did with China by turning the FC-31 into the JF-17 Thunder is fantastic and all the power to them. My thoughts for what Egypt should do are more in line with what the India did with the Tejas.


Yup



Gomig-21 said:


> Then you have India's future stealth fighter. Very nice and simple design. Look at this beauty.
> @Lord Of Gondor , what is the name of this aircraft, bro?


This is the AMCA: Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (Program name)
India spent ~$300M on the "Preliminary Design" phase for the FGFA/PAKFA but decided to go at it alone after some years. I am certain that a lot of know how and know why was gained by the Indian side and also the Tejas entering squadron service in 2016 gave a big boost of confidence that such a complex program can be executed at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Absolutely not. We're actually quite involved with our Chinese brothers and sisters for quite some time. After the dissolution with the Soviet Union post 1973 war, a large percentage of the shift was towards the US but in order to retain a lot of the Soviet tech we already had, we looked to China and the Chinese never dissapointed us. We ended up purchasing the F-6 and of course the beautiful F-7 along with many other things. Nowadays they are hugely involved with a lot of the new infrastructure projects that are going up in Egypt and militarily, we've had a few dealings since Sisi came to power but nothing at the level of Russia or France etc. But considering they're unbelievable advancement in fighter jet technology, they'd be a great choice to partner with.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. The way things are going, we might suddenly in oh....let's say.....2022, hear of some sudden news briefing that Egypt is unveiling a new fighter it has been working with Russia for the last 9 years and here it is LOL.
> 
> I still thing the Russians wouldn't mind selling us a few engines and honestly, I bet you Sisi could actually talk the Americans into using one of the GE engines and even collaborating with the US on an endeavor like this. Whether it would be the wise thing to do? Probably not, but the point is that if there's is the will, there is a way.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, absolutely we do. If you followed this thread for a few years (it is over 400 pages now) you would see a lot of the developmental stages of many things. For example, the ADS was completely newly built with all the buildings for all different usages etc. AOI has building all over the place for the multitude of military things they build and ut together including the fighter building where the perform complete overhauls on all the aircraft in the fleet, from the Mirage 2000s to the F-16s and some of the older fighters before the new ones like Rafale and MiG-35 arrived and even those, they built all new HUGE buildings for the work to be performed on them.
> 
> To put up buildings to develop a prototype is nothing, nor is one to create an assembly line for the entire aircraft on a serial production scale. Really, that part of the developmental stage is nothing for Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about what you said there. I doubt there's much truth to that and you're seriously undermining the IAF by making that statement and just because of one incident that went their way on Feb-27, doesn't mean that will be the way it goes from here on out. Winning one battle is hardly winning the war. Anyway, that's not what we're talking about but instead of that, the Tejas would be closer to what we're talking about because the JF-17 is really the Chinese FC-31. But the Tejas is all Indian from the start (@Lord Of Gondor am I right?) and that's what I'm talking about. Designing the aircraft, designing all the systems and subsystems, building a static prototype and then producing a functional prototype that can be tested. That's much more on the lines of Tejas than of the Thunder AND...........let's be perfectly clear, here........this is no knock on the Thunder whatsoever! I don't want this to turn into a battle for the next 8 pages so making that clear. What Pakistan did with China by turning the FC-31 into the JF-17 Thunder is fantastic and all the power to them. My thoughts for what Egypt should do are more in line with what the India did with the Tejas.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, hey, had Erdogan not opened his fat mouth and ragged on Sisis and sided with the terrorists Muslim Brotherhood whom were destined to ruin Egypt completely and tried a little more to stay friends (since we were friends before our revolution, before Morsi even, then we wouldn't be bickering and fighting now. So you really can't blame us for reacting to the crappy crap that came out of erdogan tbh. We never had anything bad to say about Turkey, not one single thing until he started spewing all that anti-Sisi rubbish and supporting the MB when he knows quite well that the OVERWHELMING majority of Egyptians support Sisi and he's done nothing but build Egypt and make Egypt great from social aspects to the economy to foreign relations to all the domestic solutions all the way to the military. The man has been the best thing that happened to our country.
> 
> But I digress and to answer your question about having all the necessary resources to have significant funding and infrastructure to even conceptualize a new, stealthy fighter jet, let alone develop and build one....YES! Absolutely 100%! Thanks for the nice and contributing post.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you are so spot on with every single thing you said right there, even the TABOO subject you mentioned and I love it! Having the guts to say that is awesome! Imagine that, if there was some sort of cooperation with Israel!?!?!?!?!?!???!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!??!??!?!?! looool. Even if it was indirectly through the UAE or whomever? Would the people be ok with that? Do they need to know? Will they find out? It's better to be transparent but are we ready to traverse that bridge? The problem is Israel is not helping its relationship with us Arabs becasue of all the land grabbing they're doing right now even in the west end and their treatment of Palestinians and of course, the worst thing the Orange Baboon did with Jerusalem ad basically giving them a carte blanch to do whatever they want and annexing the WB and Golan won't sit well politically in Egypt and so I would say that Israel is probably out with a boot in the a$$.
> 
> But other than that, you nailed everything else. This is so doable it's not even funny and what makes it also something that is worth it and doesn't take away from other necessities is the fact of all the things going on that you have in your infrastructures thread. All the right things are being done for Egypt and the people and so spending on this type of thing would be very welcomed at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ma bro. There's no doubt that if something of that caliber we were able to produce back in the late 50's and early 60's (and granted Mr. Messerschmidt) was instrumental in helping out with the entire project as well as India which was involved to some significant extent and ended up buying it I think once Egypt had to fight wars with that gaddam land-grabbing and stealing entity next door and we couldn't keep this project going. What a true shame. Do you know how much work we were involved in with the engine, bro?
> 
> 
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth, bro. That's exactly what I was saying and granted the engines were German, right? Still, they have extensive experience with those and that can be a hole R&D project of its own. Why not, right?
> 
> Remember this little beauty. I forget what year this thing was built in Egypt. Al Gomhuriya. It's no Helwan but hey, it has its merit in this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes and no IMO. I think the US had a conglomeration of certain countries into the JSF program in order to control the market more so than the cost of the program since financing the F-35 was strictly done by our money, the taxpayer that is! lol. And all that money came from the US treasury. Look at the F-22, same thing and Obama shut that program down not really because of cost, but because he was advised that the future of US military airpower was going to be in the F-35 until the unmanned programs get to the level they're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you to a certain extent, the only small step to take is to start a missile program. Start building A2A missiles while developing the radars that they're already developing and have a head start on that. Reverse engineer a few A2A missiles and don't be shy about it, even if they get caught. Do it just like the Chinese did when they reverse engineered anything they could get their hands on. All that experience of building their versions of the MiG-15, 17, 16, 21 and Su-30 and so on opened the door for their ability to build the J-10 and J-20 and all the others in between. If no one wants to give us the ToT for these ultra sensitive and high-ed weaponry, then we steal it. I know it's haraam to speak this way and to do these things, but it's for the good of the country and so let's see Sisi and Co. do it. Get a weapons program to go along with the new fighter concept.
> 
> Back to stealth jets, if you look at some of these designs, these are really not that intimidating to be able to develop one that is similar to any of these that are either designs that lost to others (like the X-32) or being considered or are in the planning stage.
> 
> This was such an ugly and radical design that lost to the F-35 but every time I see this aircraft, I think it's one of the most beautiful designs ever put on the table! Simply a pure beauty and if it wasn't for trying to force VTOL on it, it might've won. The F-35's engine design with the ingenious lift fan is really what made the difference. It also was a Rolls-Royce patented drive shaft so they did get a little help from the Brits for that.
> 
> This would be something I would consider copying in a heartbeat! It's actually a rather simpler design from a conventional aircraft when you think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have India's future stealth fighter. Very nice and simple design. Look at this beauty.
> @Lord Of Gondor , what is the name of this aircraft, bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese X-2. While very nice, I would consider this to be a bit more of a complicated design. I would much more prefer the US pelican or India's design over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how China made short work of this beauty! They whipped this thing up and out and slapped us all in our faces including the US military and stunned us after hitting us on the head with a sledgehammer in the shape of a J-20 LOL. Personally, I think these F-22-style aircraft are too difficult to build as starter ones. Others that don't have horizontal stabilizers and just canted V-stabs seem to offer an easier build IMO.


@Gomig-21 I think Egypt should build the engine in partnership with SAFRAN, the company that makes the Rafale’s SNECMA. Egypt would need an advanced fighter with active cancelling of radar waves and a cost efficient airframe, Mach 2 capable and European weaponry along with an Egyptian made standoff missile. 
A stealth fighter with:
- A joint made engine between Egypt, SAFRAN and a private university firm in Egypt.
- Wired with the European missiles and bombs as well as some local free fall bombs, improved NASR 100, 250, 500 & 1000 and runway bombs with a chance of adding a JDAM kit. Mind that you’ll need to build AASM Hammers in locally because they are expensive, there is also small A-G missiles planned by the UAE and France - that’s in.
- Egyptian made ECMs and jammers as well as flare/chaff dispensers and French missile detection systems and IRSTs.
- An indigenous AESA radar, maybe France can help with that since European BVR missiles would be integrated.
- An indigenous standoff missile with various sizes and warheads.
- The aircraft design can be Egyptian, would be subject to change based on the intakes for the engines and hardpoint locations. Yet, to have a good estimation what the actual design will be you’ll need to have an idea where everything would go and how heavy/light it’ll be. 
- Need it to be Carrier based? You’ll need more work on the bottom fuselage, flaps and cockpit visibility just so pilots don’t land on carriers with weird AOAs. This would delay the project by 1/2 years at best. 
- It should have a combat range of 1,900 at least.
- Capable of super cruise and be powered with an available fuel in Egypt. 
- Be proven in sandy climate, yes, not desert but sandy climate. The borders between Egypt and Libya are mostly a part of the Great Sand Sea and it’s sandy effect.

_The list goes on... _But here I highlighted some points. I’d like to know more points in your heads.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Yup



Yeah and so even though parts of the aircraft are "off the shelf" items, there's absolutely nothing wrong with that because of 2 factors: 1) it's more likely to be cheaper and 2) it's a lot quicker. 
The one thing that comes to mind is the front landing gear. I remember talking about that with you and another fella on the Indian News thread when I said the front landing gear looks exactly like the Mirage 2K's and the other fella thought I was ragging on it lol. He didn't realize I was just noticing it because I was thinking about all these things and how off the shelf items are a great idea in aiding on an indigenous product.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> This is the AMCA: Advanced Medium Combat Aircraft (Program name)
> India spent ~$300M on the "Preliminary Design" phase for the FGFA/PAKFA but decided to go at it alone after some years. I am certain that a lot of know how and know why was gained by the Indian side and also the Tejas entering squadron service in 2016 gave a big boost of confidence that such a complex program can be executed at home.



And TBH with you, $300 million is pocket change when it comes to learning that kind of information or even being privy to the program and acquiring the knowledge etc. Dirt cheap and money well spent IMO. I think if Egypt was offered anything of the sort, something of the caliber of the PAK-FA to be part of the initial design phase and having an entire group of engineers learn from that experience is well worth the three hundred mil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah and so even though parts of the aircraft are "off the shelf" items, there's absolutely nothing wrong with that because of 2 factors: 1) it's more likely to be cheaper and 2) it's a lot quicker.
> The one thing that comes to mind is the front landing gear. I remember talking about that with you and another fella on the Indian News thread when I said the front landing gear looks exactly like the Mirage 2K's and the other fella thought I was ragging on it lol. He didn't realize I was just noticing it because I was thinking about all these things and how off the shelf items are a great idea in aiding on an indigenous product.


You are bang on as far as the cost and time are concerned.
There are no commonalities with the Mirage-2000 and Tejas, the Mirage-2000 is a much bigger jet with a more powerful engine.
Program highlights for the Tejas: https://www.tejas.gov.in/technology.html
Mirages in India will be replaced by the MWF(Medium Weight Fighter) which has identical MTOW and Engine power specifications(17T and 95kN for the M2K, 17.5T and 98kN for the MWF) but this is some years away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> There are no commonalities with the Mirage-2000 and Tejas, the Mirage-2000 is a much bigger jet with a more powerful engine.



I was told by that other Indian fella on that thread that the front landing gear was basically a Mirage 2K landing gear off the shelf, that's not correct? It's very similar-looking.










The point anyway is that even if it is, that's not such a terrible idea whatsoever to help things along. For a starting prototype, I would use whatever I can off the shelf to ease the process until capabilities grow and more of those common items can be built in-house efficiently and at cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> _The list goes on... _But here I highlighted some points. I’d like to know more points in your heads.



The only thing I would add to that bit of genius work right there is I hope the brass is somehow reading this stuff and particularly that post right there!!!! Brilliant! That's exactly what I'm talking about.

I do think the French would be VERY difficult and not too willing to give out any ToT on any SNECMA. Forget about the Rafale's, even the Mirage 2K's engine I think they would snoot their nose up at us lol. @Vergennes @BON PLAN what do you fine fellas think about Arche's idea? Any chance Dassault would partner with Egypt to build an Egyptian copy of a SNECMA for our indigenous dream stealth AC?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> The only thing I would add to that bit of genius work right there is I hope the brass is somehow reading this stuff and particularly that post right there!!!! Brilliant! That's exactly what I'm talking about.
> 
> I do think the French would be VERY difficult and not too willing to give out any ToT on any SNECMA. Forget about the Rafale's, even the Mirage 2K's engine I think they would snoot their nose up at us lol. @Vergennes @BON PLAN what do you fine fellas think about Arche's idea? Any chance Dassault would partner with Egypt to build an Egyptian copy of a SNECMA for our indigenous dream stealth AC?


We need to settle our argument about the French lol.
Till this day you are more independent with the mirage than the F-16, I was told by a researcher Egypt can overhaul the Mirage 2000’s engine. Above that I know 2 ex Mirage 2000 ground personnel, they told me the French gave Egypt the capability of making its own Magic II testers as well as edit the aircraft’s software. Not sure if Egypt can do the same with the other airframes.
Egypt modified the Mirage Vs and not the F-4s...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

I found this online on Facebook and wonder how useful it would be for SHORAD, probably very good for stealth targets. Probably at least 50km range for aerial targets and low flying cruise missile if mounted on a mast.
*
*

*
Day and night surveillance and imaging system Egyptian industry produced by the Arab Organization*


*for Industrialization Range of detection for vehicles: 30 km*

*Range of identification and verification of vehicles: 10 km*

*Range of detection for individuals: 18 km*

*Range of identification and verification of individuals: 4.2 km*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah, ma bro. There's no doubt that if something of that caliber we were able to produce back in the late 50's and early 60's (and granted Mr. Messerschmidt) was instrumental in helping out with the entire project as well as India which was involved to some significant extent and ended up buying it I think once Egypt had to fight wars with that gaddam land-grabbing and stealing entity next door and we couldn't keep this project going. What a true shame. Do you know how much work we were involved in with the engine, bro?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandner_E-300

I believe a lot of Egyptian Engineers and technicians were involved.. they have planned on making 90 Helwan HA-300 fighter interceptors.. so the Egyptian involvement was comprehensive and deep..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

The SC said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brandner_E-300


I wonder if it still possible to make this jet. I mean that jet could be still be used on trainers for example probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mamajama said:


> I wonder if it still possible to make this jet. I mean that jet could be still be used on trainers for example probably.


The concept is old but it is there..You need modern tech today.. But it shows that when there is a will..there is a way..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

BordoEnes said:


> Yeah Turkey made airplanes at one point to. The difference is ofcourse the costs and sheer amount of advanced technology that is used in today's planes is far to big to make an accurate comparison. You would quite litteraly need dosens of companies along with hundreds of contracts to be assigned to even create the basic subsystems or suite for the airplane. That alone is gonna cost a lot of time and money. Then ofcourse you have the engine and design, not to mention radar and armaments.
> 
> If Egypt wants to take steps into the field of aviation, its best you start with small steps first before taking massive leaps. Basic trainers or advanced trainer jets always have a market, and they arent as expensive and time consuming to make. Plus with Egyptian Air Force's recent acquisition of fighter jets, no doubt there is a need for more of these trainer aircrafts.


Egypt is getting 24 Aermacchi M-346 Master from Italy ..the best trainer in the world.. on top of that.. Egypt was making the Alpha jets And the K-8E locally for decades now.. So that is not the route for Egypt now..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> I was told by that other Indian fella on that thread that the front landing gear was basically a Mirage 2K landing gear off the shelf, that's not correct? It's very similar-looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point anyway is that even if it is, that's not such a terrible idea whatsoever to help things along. For a starting prototype, I would use whatever I can off the shelf to ease the process until capabilities grow and more of those common items can be built in-house efficiently and at cost.


The aircraft are completely unique wrt each other and no common mechanical systems exist between the two.
Tejas has a MTOW of 13.5T so the LG has to be designed for that weight specifically. The M2Ks landing gear may be overkill and may impose weight penalty as it is designed for MTOW of 17T.
Arrangement may look superficially similar though.
Your point on using off the shelf items is very important to keep costs low as even few changes will be very expensive(ISE for just 36 Rafales for India is over $1B!, whereas IAF ordered 21 MiG-29UPGs for as much!)
The Indian built Su is >$60M whereas the Irkutsk built Su costs a lot less thanks to only Russian origin systems.
And even for the Tejas, GE upgraded the F404 to the IN20 with more thrust and a FADEC system and last I remember the price was ~ $9M!
Compare that to the RD-33 which HAL is building at under $2M!
But everything has a tradeoff and you get what you pay for, I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Its been revealed the number of Su-35S fighter Egypt will be getting. Egypt is getting 30 fighters. 22 in 2020 and 8 in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ARCH٤R

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Its been revealed the number of Su-35S fighter Egypt will be getting. Egypt is getting 30 fighters. 22 in 2020 and 8 in 2021.
> 
> View attachment 660568


Thanks a hell lot... you're the man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

ARCH٤R said:


> Thanks a hell lot... you're the man!



Yaa that is a very good number.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Yaa that is a very good number.


They say in the same news tat an unknown customer will get 34 in 2022!
I bet it is still Egypt..


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> They say in the same news tat an unknown customer will get 34 in 2022!
> I bet it is still Egypt..



huhhh. No i would not presume that its Egypt, that could be for the Russia Airforce. I do see why Rgypt would need all these numbers or aircraft all at once.


----------



## congtubl

Su-35 Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

congtubl said:


> Su-35 Egypt


????!!! I dont understand, what makes you think these belong to egypt?


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> huhhh. No i would not presume that its Egypt, that could be for the Russia Airforce. I do see why Rgypt would need all these numbers or aircraft all at once.


It says for a foreign customer!
We haven't heard of any other foreign customer..
Besides.. Wasn't the delivery to Egypt 2 aircrafts in 2020 and the rest up to 2023?
Why would there be 22 in 2020 and 8 in 2021?

Too many Qs!

And 64 is a very good number.. mostly knowing that the SU-57 won't be available for export till after 2028!


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> It says for a foreign customer!
> We haven't heard of any other foreign customer..
> Besides.. Wasn't the delivery to Egypt 2 aircrafts in 2020 and the rest up to 2023?
> Why would there be 22 in 2020 and 8 in 2021?
> 
> Too many Qs!
> 
> And 64 is a very good number.. mostly knowing that the SU-57 won't be available for export till after 2028!


Why would there be 22 in 2020 and 8 in 2021?

I think that makes sense because i kind of recall when the agreement was first announced last year in March 2019 it was fully stated they would be delivered between 2020 and 2021. I case you need a reminder.

Try and take a look at this.

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2019-03-18/egypt-agrees-deal-su-35s


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Why would there be 22 in 2020 and 8 in 2021?
> 
> I think that makes sense because i kind of recall when the agreement was first announced last year in March 2019 it was fully stated they would be delivered between 2020 and 2021. I case you need a reminder.
> 
> Try and take a look at this.
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2019-03-18/egypt-agrees-deal-su-35s


In other news.. the deliveries were up to 2023!?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3734637886562718


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> In other news.. the deliveries were up to 2023!?



I think those are just some prediction some online magazines where trying to make that were not properly proven.

One thing that you probably ignored was that the number 34 is in the row below the row where it says 22 and 8 on the screen, so that presumption does not make sense to me.


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I think those are just some prediction some online magazines where trying to make that were not properly proven.
> 
> One thing that you probably ignored was that the number 34 is in the row below the row where it says 22 and 8 on the screen, so that presumption does not make sense to me.



It also appears that an unknown customer obtained 34 fighters
12 year 2022
14 year 2023
8 year 2024



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293627838751477767


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> It also appears that an unknown customer obtained 34 fighters
> 12 year 2022
> 14 year 2023
> 8 year 2024
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293627838751477767



hummm, it is really difficult to say what going on to be honest, it just mysterious. But it is however very likely to be turkey. Algeria could have possibly made a secret deal tho, cant possibly tell. Turkey is facing a lot of problems after its expulsion from the F-35 program, and i don't think they would place an order for the Su-35 since they would risk getting expelled form NATO.


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> hummm, it is really difficult to say what going on to be honest, it just mysterious. But it is however very likely to be turkey. Algeria could have possibly made a secret deal tho, cant possibly tell. Turkey is facing a lot of problems after its expulsion from the F-35 program, and i don't think they would place an order for the Su-35 since they would risk getting expelled form NATO.


That will be like suicide for Turkey.. according to the current sanctions and circumstances..
Algeria has already a good number of SU-27 and SU-30.. and in fact.. not economically capable with the last events and low Oil prices! SU-35 won't add much.. they are waiting for the SU-57.. as well as Egypt.. Russia just started the mass production of the SU-57 a few days back..
So the only logical Foreign customer IMHO..would be Egypt..Most likely since the F-16 suggested upgrade by the US won't go further than the block-52 to be upgraded in Greece or Italy....


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> That will be like suicide for Turkey.. according to the current sanctions and circumstances..
> Algeria has already a good number of SU-27 and SU-30.. and in fact.. not economically capable with the last events and low Oil prices! SU-35 won't add much.. they are waiting for the SU-57.. as well as Egypt.. Russia just started the mass production of the SU-57 a few days back..
> So the only logical Foreign customer IMHO..would be Egypt..Most likely since the F-16 suggested upgrade by the US won't go further than the block-52 to be upgraded in Greece or Italy....



It could be a likely possibility tho. I guess we will just have to wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> It could be a likely possibility tho. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


For sure.. The numbers will be very good.. 64 SU-35s add to them another 50 Mig-35s to make it a 100 Mig-35s with the new AESA and the most important missiles and you have a complete, very potent Eastern air force on its own!!! no matter what else happens on the Western side..; still firmly believe the Rafale numbers will be increased to at least 48 in total.. with its Scalp and Meteor already approved and some already delivered for the first batch of 24..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> For sure.. The numbers will be very good.. 64 SU-35s add to them another 50 Mig-35s to make it a 100 Mig-35s with the new AESA and the most important missiles and you have a complete, very potent Eastern air force on its own!!! no matter what else happens on the Western side..; still firmly believe the Rafale numbers will be increased to at least 48 in total.. with its Scalp and Meteor already approved and some already delivered for the first batch of 24..


My thoughts are as follows;
Having the Mirage 2000s sold or moved to research facilities where they'd have indigenous tech added to and tested. 
Increasing the number of Rafales to the quantity you mentioned, not before the F4 standard is introduced. 
If Egypt doesn't to upgrades to Block 70s before 2027 then getting rid by 20%-30% of the F-16s would be the right choice, it'll take an significant efforts to make the US agree to it.
No more MiGs and/or Sukhois, aim for the Su-57 and the S-70 or nEUROn; eyes out for a fighter program that Egypt would be able to join by 2030.


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> My thoughts are as follows;
> Having the Mirage 2000s sold or moved to research facilities where they'd have indigenous tech added to and tested.
> Increasing the number of Rafales to the quantity you mentioned, not before the F4 standard is introduced.
> If Egypt doesn't to upgrades to Block 70s before 2027 then getting rid by 20%-30% of the F-16s would be the right choice, it'll take an significant efforts to make the US agree to it.
> No more MiGs and/or Sukhois, aim for the Su-57 and the S-70 or nEUROn; eyes out for a fighter program that Egypt would be able to join by 2030.


Yes.. still there is a lot of time to wait either for the Rafale F4 or the SU-57.. not before 2028 ..or let's say 2030..Egypt by then want to have a potent armed forces.. and to do that there is only the Mig-35, the SU-35, the Rafale F3R and maybe Typhoon.. they are the top of the 4++..
There is a portion of the F-16s that will be upgraded ..but to what standard.. that is still unknown..also the air-to-air missiles are a big question whatever the upgrade is.. for the rest of the fleet..never think Egypt will get rid of any F-16s.. just remember the Mig-21.. HaHa!


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> Yes.. still there is a lot of time to wait either for the Rafale F4 or the SU-57.. not before 2028 ..or let's say 2030..Egypt by then want to have a potent armed forces.. and to do that there is only the Mig-35, the SU-35, the Rafale F3R and maybe Typhoon.. they are the top of the 4++..
> There is a portion of the F-16s that will be upgraded ..but to what standard.. that is still unknown..also the air-to-air missiles are a big question whatever the upgrade is.. for the rest of the fleet..never think Egypt will get rid of any F-16s.. just remember the Mig-21.. HaHa!


Yeah right, F-16s be used to protect the Western and Southern borders. Egypt should sign anything that would get it's F-16s upgraded to Block 70, we already have a whole Air Force to run by ourselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

ARCH٤R said:


> Yeah right, F-16s be used to protect the Western and Southern borders. Egypt should sign anything that would get it's F-16s upgraded to Block 70, we already have a whole Air Force to run by ourselves...



It could be pretty soon where the US while eventually decide to upgrade the F-16s or increase there numbers as it will be of there interest since they may not want Egypt to go too close to China and Russia. It may be a sale that could even include the AIM-120 missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## congtubl

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> ????!!! I dont understand, what makes you think these belong to egypt?


https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4111548.html

Here, it is: _Строительство истребителей Су-35 (предположительно, самолеты по контракту для Египта, видны борта с серийными номерами 08001 и 08002) на Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном заводе имени Ю.А. Гагарина (КнААЗ - филиале ПАО «Компания «Сухой»), Комсомольск-на-Амуре, 12.08.2020 (с) Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
You can trans Rus to Eng_


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

congtubl said:


> https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4111548.html
> 
> Here, it is: _Строительство истребителей Су-35 (предположительно, самолеты по контракту для Египта, видны борта с серийными номерами 08001 и 08002) на Комсомольском-на-Амуре авиационном заводе имени Ю.А. Гагарина (КнААЗ - филиале ПАО «Компания «Сухой»), Комсомольск-на-Амуре, 12.08.2020 (с) Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
> You can trans Rus to Eng_



Those numbers are probably production serial numbers, but still it is not convincing to be the total number of aircraft is 64. 30 makes since, but it does not make sense to me why the other 34 aircraft belongs to Egypt.


----------



## congtubl

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Those numbers are probably production serial numbers, but still it is not convincing to be the total number of aircraft is 64. 30 makes since, but it does not make sense to me why the other 34 aircraft belongs to Egypt.


20-22 may be to Algeria or 12 to Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

congtubl said:


> 20-22 may be to Algeria or 12 to Vietnam


Algeria has the SU-27 and the SU-30.. its waiting for the SU-35 as it said officially..
The news says 34 for an unknown customer.. it has never been other than Egypt when it said that..
Egypt had announced the deal in 2016 when the national TV channel said 29 SU-X were procured.. now we all know it was SU-35.. 64 of it will make the Egyptian Air force a very tough adversary to deal with.. along with 100 Mig-35 with the new AESA radar.. it makes sense..according to the regional challenges and the presence of the 50+ F-35 and a number of the new F-15 EX in the area.. mostly in the hands of Usrael..
Not mentioning the Rafale that might get as high as 72 fighters.. hence.. the F-16 will be like a secondary air force not the backbone of the EAF.. no matter what upgrades it will go under..except if it is the viper block-70 for 100 or more without any restrictions on weapons and missiles.. a hard thing to believe.. or even imagine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

Is Egypt planning to sell its M2Ks? It will be a great opportunity for India to buy Egyptian Mirage 2000s to increase her M2K fleet if Egypt has plans to sell...


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> Algeria has the SU-27 and the SU-30.. its waiting for the SU-35 as it said officially..
> The news says 34 for an unknown customer.. it has never been other than Egypt when it said that..


I think? They offered it to Algeria to replace the Su-30s that weren’t going to have French avionics integrated after the embargo that followed the Crimea Crisis.


The SC said:


> Not mentioning the Rafale that might get as high as 72 fighters.. hence.. the F-16 will be like a secondary air force not the backbone of the EAF.. no matter what upgrades it will go under..except if it is the viper block-70 for 100 or more without any restrictions on weapons and missiles.. a hard thing to believe.. or even imagine


They are desperately needed, yet I don’t find it hard anymore. Upgrading ~ 100 Egyptian F-16s to the V standard would be wise from the US. Egypt should also reach France to wire MICAs to them...


vishwambhar said:


> Is Egypt planning to sell its M2Ks? It will be a great opportunity for India to buy Egyptian Mirage 2000s to increase her M2K fleet if Egypt has plans to sell...


I think not equipping MICAs on them says a lot about their need as a frontline fighter... yet I think they’ll end up like the J-7s - a second hand fighter incase of severe attrition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Does anyone have a ‘clean’ image of the Egyptian Paratroopers/Airborne Corps logo? (On a black/white background, and not a photo)





Aside of that, let’s agree this forum would’ve been at around 360 pages if it wasn’t for trolls and haters. Jeez...
There are reports of Egypt locally producing CZ-807 and/or Beretta ARX-160/200, how reliable are they?
.
.
.
Now, I always wondered, why doesn’t the Egyptian military make full usage of the present capabilities?! Follow;
Egypt locally produce everything in this photo, except the rifle for now. Why doesn’t this be granted to all Egyptian Special Forces? Certainly worth the money since it’s all manufactured locally...




If Egypt can make good AKs why doesn’t Egypt produce them in large numbers to equip 40% of the army while the rest gets Berettas or CZ 807s? 




If Egypt can make a good kit why don’t conscripts use it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Chinese defence giant Poly Technologies has secretly taken a stake in the capital of IMUT, a company set up to deliver locally-built armoured vehicles to the Egyptian army and which is run from Pretoria by American-Egyptian busnessman Michel F. Knight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Here is what i am talking about, Halcon is a UAE company specialising in precision guided munitions but is hiring a lot of experts to help deveop weapons in collabaration with nationals. Most of these guys worked in missile development in Denel Dynamics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> Chinese defence giant Poly Technologies has secretly taken a stake in the capital of IMUT, a company set up to deliver locally-built armoured vehicles to the Egyptian army and which is run from Pretoria by American-Egyptian busnessman Michel F. Knight.


Do you have a link for that? I believe you but I want to gather sources.
GAM-102s would be a great addition, would make the ST-100 a tank hunter but nothing is confirmed. Any idea how big/small that stake is...? Also, do you think that Egypt’s defence industry has a good future?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> Do you have a link for that? I believe you but I want to gather sources.
> GAM-102s would be a great addition, would make the ST-100 a tank hunter but nothing is confirmed. Any idea how big/small that stake is...? Also, do you think that Egypt’s defence industry has a good future?


I got it from this website but it costs 10 euros to read the article.

https://www.africaintelligence.com/...nks-to-imut-s-armoured-vehicles,109598170-eve

Yes, I think if Egypt can invest in its defense industry a lot of money it can have a pretty good future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Hey @ARCH٤R do you think new armament can be integrated on Egyptian aircraft or no? UAE seems promising with its developments and I was wondering if it would be possible. I heard they are working on a powerpack for the Tariq bomb to make it easier to use without the need for aircraft OEM help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> Hey @ARCH٤R do you think new armament can be integrated on Egyptian aircraft or no? UAE seems promising with its developments and I was wondering if it would be possible. I heard they are working on a powerpack for the Tariq bomb to make it easier to use without the need for aircraft OEM help.


One thing I’m sure of is that I wish, but first we should sign the CISMOA. We should consider wiring MICAs to our Su-35s;
1- The Indian Airforce Chief visited Egypt recently
2- The Indian AF is seriously considering wiring MICAs to their Su-30s
3- MBDA is considering a facility in Egypt, we can see MICAs being produced there. 
I’m being optimistic as a result of 1,2 and 3.

Egypt should get upgrades for most of the F-16 fleet at first, later on if 3 becomes a reality then Egypt should consider wiring AASM Hammers at first and later on MICA missiles. Nothing of this will happen if we don’t sign the CISMOA. I believe the F-16s airframe is capable of holding MICAs at any hard point since it’s lighter and shorter in length than the AMRAAMs. On the other hand, the UAE is likely to equip their F-16s with El Tariq and the JDAM they plan to make and it won’t be a problem for Egypt since the UAE is the No.1 ally nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

ARCH٤R said:


> One thing I’m sure of is that I wish, but first we should sign the CISMOA. We should consider wiring MICAs to our Su-35s;
> 1- The Indian Airforce Chief visited Egypt recently
> 2- The Indian AF is seriously considering wiring MICAs to their Su-30s


Test fired just a few days ago.
Even the newer RVV-SD was fired from the Su-30MKI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Test fired just a few days ago.
> Even the newer RVV-SD was fired from the Su-30MKI.


That’s great news, hope India would share this progress with Egypt. There are hints;
https://indianairforce.nic.in/content/visit-chief-air-staff-egypt
[URL]https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/12/10/mbda-studies-partnership-with-ministry-of-military-production-in-some-local-missiles-production-in-egypt-fouche/
[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> On the other hand, the UAE is likely to equip their F-16s with El Tariq and the JDAM they plan to make and it won’t be a problem for Egypt since the UAE is the No.1 ally nowadays.


And if you didnt know they are also coming out with a turbojet powered Tariq bomb for longer range up to 290 km from what I read on this forum

The company has been one of the drivers for extending the range and introducing the power pack that gives the weapon an 8-hr. autonomy and allows the customer to be less reliant on the aircraft’s OEM for integration.
Al-Tariq is also working on a Block 2 guidance kit introducing a modernized navigation system and a power pack to reduce the weapon’s dependence on the carrier aircraft’s electrical power system. Engineers are looking to extend the range of the weapon using a turbojet, essentially turning the weapon into a cheap cruise missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> And if you didnt know they are also coming out with a turbojet powered Tariq bomb for longer range up to 290 km from what I read on this forum
> 
> The company has been one of the drivers for extending the range and introducing the power pack that gives the weapon an 8-hr. autonomy and allows the customer to be less reliant on the aircraft’s OEM for integration.
> Al-Tariq is also working on a Block 2 guidance kit introducing a modernized navigation system and a power pack to reduce the weapon’s dependence on the carrier aircraft’s electrical power system. Engineers are looking to extend the range of the weapon using a turbojet, essentially turning the weapon into a cheap cruise missile.


I wasn’t aware of that but I have good faith in the UAE, I believe they will succeed and have no problems equipping their F-16s with them - yet the US could reject wiring them to Egyptian F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> I wasn’t aware of that but I have good faith in the UAE, I believe they will succeed and have no problems equipping their F-16s with them - yet the US could reject wiring them to Egyptian F-16s.


I think the powerpack is for putting the bombs on standard bomb pylons ans dropping them like dumb bombs and the powerpack does the rest of the work so integration isnt needed and data can be plugged in on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon...i-discusses-cooperation-with-German-Lürs.aspx
Great development, Lürssen builds F-125 frigates for the German Navy which are the biggest there is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

A photo of an Egyptian MEKO A200





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296898350076305408I’m a great fan of German hardware!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> A photo of an Egyptian MEKO A200
> View attachment 662708
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296898350076305408I’m a great fan of German hardware!


Nice to hear what armament?


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> @Gomig-21



Love it love it love it, bro! Did you see that severe AoA those Rafales had to do to keep up with that Cesna? A true estament to those delta wings and those canards that spread more air over the wings, love it even more! Can't wait to see India show up to Egypt or vice-versa and have an all-out Rafale fly-off to learn from each other and fly tight formation flights over the Red Sea and Sinai peninsula and the Medieranean etc. That would be something I would strongly look forward to. As a matter of fact, have those French lead the parade while they're at it so it would be a slew of L'Armee de L'air, IAF, and Tahyia Misr!!!!  Thank you for posting that and tagging me, bro.

BTW, this new format sucks, just my opinion. Maybe when I get used to it i'll like it but I highly doubt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> Nice to hear what armament?


Sadly I don’t know - yet. Just like how I don’t know what Missiles the EAF acquired in the deals for Su-35s and MiG-29M2s.



Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, this new format sucks, just my opinion. Maybe when I get used to it i'll like it but I highly doubt it.


Yes, it doesn’t give me good impressions either. 


Gomig-21 said:


> A true estament to those delta wings and those canards that spread more air over the wings, love it even more! Can't wait to see India show up to Egypt or vice-versa and have an all-out Rafale fly-off to learn from each other and fly tight formation flights over the Red Sea and Sinai peninsula and the Medieranean etc. That would be something I would strongly look forward to. As a matter of fact, have those French lead the parade while they're at it so it would be a slew of L'Armee de L'air, IAF, and Tahyia Misr!!!!  Thank you for posting that and tagging me, bro.


Indeed, we can also see Flankers of both countries exercise together. Indians and Chinese lead when it comes to the Flanker’s weaponry. In this regard, I hope we get MICAs on our Su-35s along with all the Chinese weapon packages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> Sadly I don’t know - yet. Just like how I don’t know what Missiles the EAF acquired in the deals for Su-35s and MiG-29M2s.


Sadly Umkhonto contract was cancelled probably instead will get VL Mica or maybe Iris T SL I dont know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

@Mamajama any idea how easy/hard it is to equip Mirage 2000-5 with MICAs? Can Egypt wire them without a need to send them over to France?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> @Mamajama any idea how easy/hard it is to equip Mirage 2000-5 with MICAs? Can Egypt wire them without a need to send them over to France?


Going to need French help to code the missile in, but why would you want it? Not worth the cost nor the edge it would gain over just buying more Rafales or MiG-29s for example.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> Going to need French help to code the missile in, but why would you want it? Not worth the cost nor the edge it would gain over just buying more Rafales or MiG-29s for example.


That’ll mean over 10 more fighters would be able to gain air superiority over the battlefield; it’ll add to the over 40 MiG-29M2s, 25 Rafales and 30 Su-35s. Furthermore there is chance that Egypt gets to produce MBDA missiles/bombs domestically which would be cheaper and the Mirage would be able to carry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> @Mamajama any idea how easy/hard it is to equip Mirage 2000-5 with MICAs? Can Egypt wire them without a need to send them over to France?


The Egyptian M2000 are not -5 or -9. So not possible to easily integrate MICA. MICA need a data link for mid course fine targeting. No such data link on Egyp M2000. The RDM radar of these M2000 can only follow one target...

And these M2000 are old. Not really interesting to upgrade them now. But it is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

2013 Personality of the year

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Umkhonto sale to Egypt falls through as Denel rating downgraded


South African media has reported that the sale of Umkhonto surface-to-air missiles by Denel Dynamics has fallen through after the company failed to raise the required...



www.janes.com




@Mamajama :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> Umkhonto sale to Egypt falls through as Denel rating downgraded
> 
> 
> South African media has reported that the sale of Umkhonto surface-to-air missiles by Denel Dynamics has fallen through after the company failed to raise the required...
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mamajama :/


That's too bad, Denel is done for unless Saudi Arabia or the UAE can somehow rescue them but I don't see it happening.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> That's too bad, Denel is done for unless Saudi Arabia or the UAE can somehow rescue them but I don't see it happening.


I wish Egypt can contribute, along with the IMUT owner. South Africa is Egypt’s partner in Africa on many levels; the GERD, IMUT, Denel... I believe Denel can compete well with other companies at least in Africa. 
Mind that Egypt could benefit from investing in Denel but the MoD of Egypt is what I consider stupid when it comes to such matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

What is your opinion on Sinai 200 armored vehicle? It seems like a BMP-1 or BMP-2 but has 1 less roadwheel so I wonder which chassis it is based on.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> What is your opinion on Sinai 200 armored vehicle? It seems like a BMP-1 or BMP-2 but has 1 less roadwheel so I wonder which chassis it is based on.
> 
> View attachment 664234
> 
> 
> View attachment 664235


It isn’t deployed yet, SD Arabia says that there is a chance we can see it in EDEX 2020. With a capacity of 8 crews, made for amphibious assault and airdrop it can also be provided to the paratroopers. 

It’s a modified one, pretty much a defensive upgrade to counter ATGMs and RPGs. What I think the army needs is ST-100s because Egypt has had problems with militants on all its land borders, the ST-100 is the really good for the situation nowadays, tested in Egypt and the US for pretty much all types of terrain in the MENA and has good bullet resistance, IED resistance and is capable of having many avionics/weapons including a gun that can be controlled from inside decreasing the risk of exposure to fire. The Sinai 200 excels in amphibious assault only IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Many people conclude that Egypt sends the LNA vehicles through airbases as satellite imagery show transport planes in Habata AB & Uthman AB (both close to the border w/Libya), however, these airbases were often unused and were not capable of hosting F-16s, Mirage 2000s, MiG-29M2s etc...
Satellite Imageries of Uthman AB on August 26th;










On an earlier date;




Habata;







All in all, it’s not wise to say that Egypt is flying transport planes to these airbases to ‘arm’ the HoR and the LNA. These airframes need to be maintained and have reserves of everything. Pods, fuel tanks, bombs, missiles & spares.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

I was just going to post that Photo. Its apprantly part of a second batch of 5 planes due to be delivered to Cairo, they have numbers of 9215 to 9219 compared to the previous batch that have number 9210-9214. So now there are a total of 10 SU-35s in Egypt's Inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abdelrahman

It was said that Egypt will receive ~22 SU-35s before the end of 2020. I think we will start watching them on the Egyptian soil by coincidence just like what happened with the Migs and Ka-52s. Egypt does not officially announce any deal with Russia which is a little bit strange compared to what happens with France, Germany or Italy for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdelrahman



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mamajama

What do you guys think of BM-21 Grads on ships for amphibious landings? Russians use it for ships as well to soften the beach to allow landings of forces. Egypt produces Sakr rockets that can be used on ships.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

BON PLAN said:


> The Egyptian M2000 are not -5 or -9. So not possible to easily integrate MICA. MICA need a data link for mid course fine targeting. No such data link on Egyp M2000. The RDM radar of these M2000 can only follow one target...
> 
> And these M2000 are old. Not really interesting to upgrade them now. But it is possible.



The fate of the EAF's Mirage 2K lies pretty much with what happens with this supposed upcoming Italian deal which includes the 24 Typhoons AS WELL as France's counter for 24 Rafales (12 of those are included in the original EAF option which Egypt already elected to pick up but the two parties couldn't come up with a happy financial deal that worked well for both sides.) So their fate is intertwined in a series of events. The Italians offered the 24 Typhoons (which I think is the 2nd best case scenario) and then you fellas came out and said let's reopen the talks about the option for the additional 12 Rafales plus another 12 and maybe more. This was all the result of cooperation in Libya that fueled up the warming of Franco/Egyptian relations. 

The additional Rafales is most certainly what the EAF wants primarily and is on the top of the list. Should some package deal work out, we'll not only see the Typhoons drop out of the Italian mega deal, but not sure what that makes of the 24 M-346 trainer jets that was also part of the Italian deal and if that was contingent on the purchase of the Typhoon as the trainer jets might've been a major factor strictly for the development of future Egyptian Typhoon pilots, or if they were to simply serve as a general purpose trainer even though the EAF has plenty of excellent trainers. I think the M-346s are an advanced trainer that would help greatly in the final stages of pilot development prior to them getting their wings to fly any of the western or even Russian aircraft.

So the M-346 is also tied into this whole affair with the Typhoons and the Rafales which ultimately will seal the fate of the EAF Mirage 2K. There are only 15 of them that are active, anyway. Hardly a force multiplier and like you mentioned, they're almost 40 years old and while are still relatively potent in their own right, especially after we got a great close-up look at a fully armed one during the Sisi's Red Line speech, they look like they can still blow up some great targets at a good distance as well as dogfight with the best of them.

But if France works in more Rafales, they'll be retired almost immediately. If the EAF can't work out a satisfactory deal for more Rafales, then they should and I hope they do decide to procure the Typhoons along with the M-346s and this scenario will also ensure the almost immediate retirement of the Mirage 2000s and so I don't see them hanging out much longer nor do I see them packaged in some sold deal like the 36 5s were with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> What do you guys think of BM-21 Grads on ships for amphibious landings? Russians use it for ships as well to soften the beach to allow landings of forces. Egypt produces Sakr rockets that can be used on ships.



An amphibious landing means the usage of the Mistrals without a doubt. So I think most of us are still wondering what they're doing and which way they're leaning in installing a CIWS for both LHDs. That seems to be a much bigger priority as they don't seem to be getting anywhere with that and the Avengers (which was and is a brilliant temporary setup) is still on the two ships and so that means that not only a missile defense system is not installed, but neither is a fast firing CIWS like the Phalanx or any other installed either. 

Those two combined with what they've done with the satellite communications systems that the French removed or they weren't in there in the first place (can't imagine France selling Russia the French NATO SAT Comms systems lol) so I'm guessing there never was and the agreement was that Egypt was to use it's own satellite systems which are also part of the Italian mega deal package, even though Egypt already has its own Military satellites for military comms but we know nothing about the system being fully functional in the Mistral yet or not. And that is a SUPER critical aspect of those two ships. So between their defensive systems and Sat Comms, we need to know that those are taken care of and tested several times over prior to thinking about any type of amphibious landings.

Also, another important factor that needs to be considered for amphibious landings is the helo package. I know the EAF and EN have great helos between the attack versions and troop transport as well as logistical, but the maritime-specific attack helos that are supposed to equip the Mistrals are still not even put into a deal yet. Yes they have the 50 Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles, but those don't have the folding rotors so they can't be brought down below deck and so that means only 8 of them can be carried above deck. Now that number gets reduced because you need troop transport helos also as well as SAR helos and that latter of all of those has just been arriving in the AW-139s/149s that the EAF just ordered. So the SARs (and possibly light transport) are just arriving in Egypt and so training and all that stuff still has a long way to go before any well-planned amphibious landing can be performed at all.

So putting all of that together (and there is more too lol) it's hard to think of any neat artillery and ground softening pre-amphibious landing operations TBH. But it sounds and looks good. I believe there is already something similar in the Egyptian Navy ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> The fate of the EAF's Mirage 2K lies pretty much with what happens with this supposed upcoming Italian deal which includes the 24 Typhoons AS WELL as France's counter for 24 Rafales (12 of those are included in the original EAF option which Egypt already elected to pick up but the two parties couldn't come up with a happy financial deal that worked well for both sides.) So their fate is intertwined in a series of events. The Italians offered the 24 Typhoons (which I think is the 2nd best case scenario) and then you fellas came out and said let's reopen the talks about the option for the additional 12 Rafales plus another 12 and maybe more. This was all the result of cooperation in Libya that fueled up the warming of Franco/Egyptian relations.
> 
> The additional Rafales is most certainly what the EAF wants primarily and is on the top of the list. Should some package deal work out, we'll not only see the Typhoons drop out of the Italian mega deal, but not sure what that makes of the 24 M-346 trainer jets that was also part of the Italian deal and if that was contingent on the purchase of the Typhoon as the trainer jets might've been a major factor strictly for the development of future Egyptian Typhoon pilots, or if they were to simply serve as a general purpose trainer even though the EAF has plenty of excellent trainers. I think the M-346s are an advanced trainer that would help greatly in the final stages of pilot development prior to them getting their wings to fly any of the western or even Russian aircraft.
> 
> So the M-346 is also tied into this whole affair with the Typhoons and the Rafales which ultimately will seal the fate of the EAF Mirage 2K. There are only 15 of them that are active, anyway. Hardly a force multiplier and like you mentioned, they're almost 40 years old and while are still relatively potent in their own right, especially after we got a great close-up look at a fully armed one during the Sisi's Red Line speech, they look like they can still blow up some great targets at a good distance as well as dogfight with the best of them.
> 
> But if France works in more Rafales, they'll be retired almost immediately. If the EAF can't work out a satisfactory deal for more Rafales, then they should and I hope they do decide to procure the Typhoons along with the M-346s and this scenario will also ensure the almost immediate retirement of the Mirage 2000s and so I don't see them hanging out much longer nor do I see them packaged in some sold deal like the 36 5s were with Pakistan.


Italy made some moves recently too near the Turkish position. That and the fact that EF2000 role is already fulfilled by SU35 made another batch of Rafale the sole real option.
A second batch of Rafale was near the inking, but some financial problems and the fact that USA don't accept to sell SCALP (with a US component) to Egypt. Add to that a diplomatic hiatus during the President Macron viit in Cairo... Now that France is clearly in the Egyptian side vs Turkey, the fact that SCALP missile is now US component free : all seems clear for a second batch.

M2000 can't be sell without Paris agreement. In this case no more support, so a weapon without future. In case of a sell, I see Dassault purchasing it, refurbishing it for a sale to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> An amphibious landing means the usage of the Mistrals without a doubt. So I think most of us are still wondering what they're doing and which way they're leaning in installing a CIWS for both LHDs. That seems to be a much bigger priority as they don't seem to be getting anywhere with that and the Avengers (which was and is a brilliant temporary setup) is still on the two ships and so that means that not only a missile defense system is not installed, but neither is a fast firing CIWS like the Phalanx or any other installed either.
> 
> Those two combined with what they've done with the satellite communications systems that the French removed or they weren't in there in the first place (can't imagine France selling Russia the French NATO SAT Comms systems lol) so I'm guessing there never was and the agreement was that Egypt was to use it's own satellite systems which are also part of the Italian mega deal package, even though Egypt already has its own Military satellites for military comms but we know nothing about the system being fully functional in the Mistral yet or not. And that is a SUPER critical aspect of those two ships. So between their defensive systems and Sat Comms, we need to know that those are taken care of and tested several times over prior to thinking about any type of amphibious landings.
> 
> Also, another important factor that needs to be considered for amphibious landings is the helo package. I know the EAF and EN have great helos between the attack versions and troop transport as well as logistical, but the maritime-specific attack helos that are supposed to equip the Mistrals are still not even put into a deal yet. Yes they have the 50 Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles, but those don't have the folding rotors so they can't be brought down below deck and so that means only 8 of them can be carried above deck. Now that number gets reduced because you need troop transport helos also as well as SAR helos and that latter of all of those has just been arriving in the AW-139s/149s that the EAF just ordered. So the SARs (and possibly light transport) are just arriving in Egypt and so training and all that stuff still has a long way to go before any well-planned amphibious landing can be performed at all.
> 
> So putting all of that together (and there is more too lol) it's hard to think of any neat artillery and ground softening pre-amphibious landing operations TBH. But it sounds and looks good. I believe there is already something similar in the Egyptian Navy ships.


Don't the French use Mistrals on their platform anyway? I mean maybe installing Pantsir-M is a possibility, but only maybe.

Russians will have foldable wing KA-50s soon probably by the date of their new helicopter carriers get in service that Egypt can buy and I would hope Egypt would buy radar carrying helicopters for picketing against anti ship missiles.

And yeah, communication satellites are necessary and I'm hoping that the Egyptian make a good deal with the Italians or others to buy satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

BON PLAN said:


> Italy made some moves recently too near the Turkish position. That and the fact that EF2000 role is already fulfilled by SU35 made another batch of Rafale the sole real option.



Spoken like a true Frenchman!  What role is that of the Typhoon which you think the Su-35 fulfills? Are you suggesting the Typhoon is a heavy, air superiority fighter? That's amazing that you would think the EF2000's capabilities would come close to those of the Su-35. That's giving the EF2000 a lot of props for sure. 



BON PLAN said:


> A second batch of Rafale was near the inking, but some financial problems and the fact that USA don't accept to sell SCALP (with a US component) to Egypt. Add to that a diplomatic hiatus during the President Macron viit in Cairo... Now that France is clearly in the Egyptian side vs Turkey, the fact that SCALP missile is now US component free : all seems clear for a second batch.



Have you heard about this new "talks in progress" between France and Greece for 18 Rafales? Just saw it on Twitter but not sure of the veracity.



BON PLAN said:


> M2000 can't be sell without Paris agreement. In this case no more support, so a weapon without future. In case of a sell, I see Dassault purchasing it, refurbishing it for a sale to India.



If giving them back to you makes the deal for the new 24 Rafales complete, so be it. No issues with that at all and that's exactly what I was saying, that the fate of the M2Ks was mostly hinged on any new Rafale deal. Also would love to see more integration of HMCS with these new Rafales but no Trojan systems or anything tied to Israeli industries. And there are several other excellent options out there but it seems Dassault is only working with the Trojan system which they offered in the Qatari and Indian Rafales and of course, the EAF wanted nothing to do with any of that. However, I think the EAF should have a clause in this next contract that not only are the meteors guaranteed, but that there is a willing to allow the EAF to integrate one of the other HMCS available in the market to all of its Rafales.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> It isn’t deployed yet, SD Arabia says that there is a chance we can see it in EDEX 2020. With a capacity of 8 crews, made for amphibious assault and airdrop it can also be provided to the paratroopers.
> 
> It’s a modified one, pretty much a defensive upgrade to counter ATGMs and RPGs. What I think the army needs is ST-100s because Egypt has had problems with militants on all its land borders, the ST-100 is the really good for the situation nowadays, tested in Egypt and the US for pretty much all types of terrain in the MENA and has good bullet resistance, IED resistance and is capable of having many avionics/weapons including a gun that can be controlled from inside decreasing the risk of exposure to fire. The Sinai 200 excels in amphibious assault only IMO.


It may be a modified copy in mein opinion, Egypt can produce most of the optical components for this vehicle and the hull and inside should be very easy with an experienced company that produced the M1A1 and M88 Herclues bodies. Tracks and roadwheels come from BMP-1 or BMP-2 but with a shortened body and engine is a lot stronger. 

Add a BM-3 Shurm turret which ist licensed and make it airdroppable from IL-76 and amphibous and it will be a much better platform than an airdropped jeep or amphibious humvee with much more protection and firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> Don't the French use Mistrals on their platform anyway?



What do you mean? I may be misunderstanding you so I apologize for that but the LHD itself is called the Mistral. But if you meant whether they use the Avenger system, the answer is no and not sure why the EN didn't want to have the French system installed instead of taking bear defenseless LHDs? The French system would've been just as good IMO. 



Mamajama said:


> I mean maybe installing Pantsir-M is a possibility, but only maybe.



I think that is what everyone was thinking because that was the Russian plan for them anyway. So we all thought and still think that is the way they'll eventually go but it's been almost 5 years now. These things should be fully armed and ready to go by now and there shouldn't be any kind of delay like this. Having the Avenger system is causing complacency IMO and slowing the full potential deployment capability of the 2 LHDs. I don't know how my other Egy Brothers feel about this, but this lagging on what I think is a very important issue is very frustrating to me. It's definitely not a financial issue as we see very well. So what's the problem?



Mamajama said:


> Russians will have foldable wing KA-50s soon probably by the date of their new helicopter carriers get in service that Egypt can buy and I would hope Egypt would buy radar carrying helicopters for picketing against anti ship missiles.



Well, supposedly the plan, besides the Ka-52K (Katrans) attack helos was to have a few of these Ka27PS ASW/SAR and troop transport capable which was what Russia was going to use also when it was going to equip these Mistrals when she got them. 






Currently the EN is using the Kaman SH-2G Super Seasprite for ASW with all it anti sub fighting equipment etc. So not sure if they will upgrade that count of buy something else with a much larger and newer naval fleet so augment that ever so critical role. They often work in tandem with the EN's Sea Kings.






So who knows what the EN is thinking ATM except we do know that they went out and bought 30 Augusta Westland from Italy, (24) AW-149 multi-military role helicopters + (8) AW-189 helicopters. 

Supposedly this AW-149 is a medium-lift military helicopter which has multi-military roles as Combat SAR/CAS/SOF OPs/ISR/MEDEVAC as well as Armed Escort & Troops transportation. 

So my guess is that we're going to see these on the Mistrals for at least troop transport and SAR roles.








Mamajama said:


> And yeah, communication satellites are necessary and I'm hoping that the Egyptian make a good deal with the Italians or others to buy satellites.



Currently EGY military is using TIBA-1 communications satellite funded by Egypt and developed by Airbus and Thales Alenia Space (TAS) left the Airbus Defence and Space clean rooms in Toulouse. I believe it was launched late last year and is in orbit for the next 15 years. 






Besides this used strictly for military comms from what I understand is also Egypt has EgyptSat-1 and EgyptSat-2 are remote earth-sensing satellites developed by Egypt and Ukraine and Russia also put into orbit originally by the Ukraine but I believe EgySat-2 was put into orbit by a Russian co. if I'm not mistaken. But interesting joint effort in the production of the two satellites.

So the military coms should be all set at the moment or being integrated and worked into Tiba-1 from most likely another remote slot that was being temporarily used. Egypt has actually reserved an orbiting slot for a while many years ago but missed the deadline to launch a satellite to be able to use it. But because of extenuating circumstances, the slot was allowed to be kept by Egypt through Geneva because much of the fault for getting the satellite up into orbit was not Egypt's fault. So I think we caught a huuuuge break there. You can imagine what a prime, satellite orbiting slot is worth nowadays?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

BON PLAN said:


> A second batch of Rafale was near the inking, but some financial problems and the fact that USA don't accept to sell SCALP (with a US component) to Egypt.


Actually I believe Egypt has SCALP missiles, I have no photo or solid proof but someone who met a delegation from Dassault did, the figure is ~50 at least and the Egyptian Rafale is the F3 standard - which they believe has a better ‘avionics outfit’ than anything else in the region (thus the whole world). I believe Egypt is waiting for the F4 standard before pressing the Enter button @Gomig-21. Add to that Egypt is pushing for the best naval deal it can get from Italy and/or France (possibly even Germany, the F-125s).


Mamajama said:


> It may be a modified copy in mein opinion, Egypt can produce most of the optical components for this vehicle and the hull and inside should be very easy with an experienced company that produced the M1A1 and M88 Herclues bodies. Tracks and roadwheels come from BMP-1 or BMP-2 but with a shortened body and engine is a lot stronger.
> 
> Add a BM-3 Shurm turret which ist licensed and make it airdroppable from IL-76 and amphibous and it will be a much better platform than an airdropped jeep or amphibious humvee with much more protection and firepower.
> 
> View attachment 665053


I’ll put my 2 cents; Egypt has a good national optics industry and IMUT has a good potential when it comes to systems, we’ll see how it’ll go with the ST-100 when ATGMs and loitering munition get added, if it succeeds then the chance of having a decent Sinai 200 would be realistic and worth the money IMO.




Gomig-21 said:


> Have you heard about this new "talks in progress" between France and Greece for 18 Rafales? Just saw it on Twitter but not sure of the veracity.


I think that’s on the table, and it could make Greece flush the F-35 down the toilet...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean? I may be misunderstanding you so I apologize for that but the LHD itself is called the Mistral. But if you meant whether they use the Avenger system, the answer is no and not sure why the EN didn't want to have the French system installed instead of taking bear defenseless LHDs? The French system would've been just as good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is what everyone was thinking because that was the Russian plan for them anyway. So we all thought and still think that is the way they'll eventually go but it's been almost 5 years now. These things should be fully armed and ready to go by now and there shouldn't be any kind of delay like this. Having the Avenger system is causing complacency IMO and slowing the full potential deployment capability of the 2 LHDs. I don't know how my other Egy Brothers feel about this, but this lagging on what I think is a very important issue is very frustrating to me. It's definitely not a financial issue as we see very well. So what's the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, supposedly the plan, besides the Ka-52K (Katrans) attack helos was to have a few of these Ka27PS ASW/SAR and troop transport capable which was what Russia was going to use also when it was going to equip these Mistrals when she got them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently the EN is using the Kaman SH-2G Super Seasprite for ASW with all it anti sub fighting equipment etc. So not sure if they will upgrade that count of buy something else with a much larger and newer naval fleet so augment that ever so critical role. They often work in tandem with the EN's Sea Kings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who knows what the EN is thinking ATM except we do know that they went out and bought 30 Augusta Westland from Italy, (24) AW-149 multi-military role helicopters + (8) AW-189 helicopters.
> 
> Supposedly this AW-149 is a medium-lift military helicopter which has multi-military roles as Combat SAR/CAS/SOF OPs/ISR/MEDEVAC as well as Armed Escort & Troops transportation.
> 
> So my guess is that we're going to see these on the Mistrals for at least troop transport and SAR roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently EGY military is using TIBA-1 communications satellite funded by Egypt and developed by Airbus and Thales Alenia Space (TAS) left the Airbus Defence and Space clean rooms in Toulouse. I believe it was launched late last year and is in orbit for the next 15 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this used strictly for military comms from what I understand is also Egypt has EgyptSat-1 and EgyptSat-2 are remote earth-sensing satellites developed by Egypt and Ukraine and Russia also put into orbit originally by the Ukraine but I believe EgySat-2 was put into orbit by a Russian co. if I'm not mistaken. But interesting joint effort in the production of the two satellites.
> 
> So the military coms should be all set at the moment or being integrated and worked into Tiba-1 from most likely another remote slot that was being temporarily used. Egypt has actually reserved an orbiting slot for a while many years ago but missed the deadline to launch a satellite to be able to use it. But because of extenuating circumstances, the slot was allowed to be kept by Egypt through Geneva because much of the fault for getting the satellite up into orbit was not Egypt's fault. So I think we caught a huuuuge break there. You can imagine what a prime, satellite orbiting slot is worth nowadays?


Cairo earlier declined the offer to furnish the Mistral helicopter carriers with European or American helicopters. Russia later offered Egypt modern armament, electronic warfare and communications systems for installing them on the Mistrals.

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...n-reach-deal-on-egypt’s-mistral-carriers.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Cairo earlier declined the offer to furnish the Mistral helicopter carriers with European or American helicopters. Russia later offered Egypt modern armament, electronic warfare and communications systems for installing them on the Mistrals.
> 
> http://www.defense-aerospace.com/articles-view/release/3/196828/russia-hopes-to-soon-reach-deal-on-egypt’s-mistral-carriers.html



And that's pretty much my point, that was almost 2 years ago and the Mistrals have been active with the Egyptian Navy since what, late 2016? 4 years now and no defensive system yet? I realize they're trying to package the whole deal into one with the helos etc., and while they're at it, they've been able to agree on 50 Ka-52s, 50 MiG-35s, 7 batteries of S-300VM, our favorite stealth radars, satellites, Su-35SEs and so on and yet this ever so important element is still without any official resolution. 

I'm just pointing out to mamajama that before we even consider any amphibious operations of any kind, since they would almost undoubtedly include both Mistrals, is that the two LHDs be completely operational from head to toe with tons of pre-invasion and amphibious landings exercises taken place as well as the helicopters effectiveness on and off deck and storage along with the CIWS systems and the COMMs and the hospital and the this and the that etc. etc. There is A LOT to have those at their tip-top readiness for any amphibious landing operation and frankly, they are not even close to any of that yet. They're not even ready for any at seas only operations, I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Between 22nd of July and 30th of August; 317 hideouts were destroyed, tens of terrorists killed, several soldiers killed or wounded.
Mind that Bir El Abd was evacuated displacing thousands.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300119390961258496And then I get this in my head: After all these years of Gaza blockade, co-ordination with Israel (intelligence wise) and terrorists killed over the years, what else can we do?
Even a wall is being built on the borders with the Gaza Strip...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> Have you heard about this new "talks in progress" between France and Greece for 18 Rafales? Just saw it on Twitter but not sure of the veracity.


a new source my dear.... In french. Use google translate !








L'hypothèse d'un achat d'avions Rafale par la Grèce refait surface - Zone Militaire


En 2008, le groupement d'intérêt économique composé de Dassault Aviation, Safran Aircraft Engines et Thales, avait ouvert un bureau à Athènes afin de




www.opex360.com





or a greek source ?








Πολεμική Αεροπορία: Το ζήτημα της απόκτησης Rafale είναι υπαρκτό - Defence Review


Το ζήτημα της απόκτησης μαχητικών Rafale πάντα ήταν στην εξοπλιστική ατζέντα της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας η οποία γνώριζε εξ αρχής πως πρόκειται για μια ολοκληρωμένη σχεδίαση με σύγχρονες τεχνολογίες αιχμής και κυρίως με τέτοια επιλογή συνοδεύονταν από στρατηγικά όπλα κρούσης. Που όμως βρίσκεται το...



defencereview.gr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> Spoken like a true Frenchman!  What role is that of the Typhoon which you think the Su-35 fulfills? Are you suggesting the Typhoon is a heavy, air superiority fighter? That's amazing that you would think the EF2000's capabilities would come close to those of the Su-35. That's giving the EF2000 a lot of props for sure.


EF was studied as mainly a pure air superiority fighter. The Su35 is at least that kind of beast. 
Once you have F15 or SU27/20/25, no need of average EF2000.


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> Actually I believe Egypt has SCALP missiles


NO. Mr Trump blocked the sale due to ITAR. Just a single component. Now replaced in the SCALP.


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> I believe Egypt is waiting for the F4 standard before pressing the Enter button


The plane delivered are F4 compatible. 
And the F4 package is now well known. It's not the main problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

The SC said:


> Cairo earlier declined the offer to furnish the Mistral helicopter carriers with European or American helicopters.


These Mistral were specially modified to embark Ka50 deadly copter. It would have been a mistake not to purchase it !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Between 22nd of July and 30th of August; 317 hideouts were destroyed, tens of terrorists killed, several soldiers killed or wounded.
> Mind that Bir El Abd was evacuated displacing thousands.
> And then I get this in my head: After all these years of Gaza blockade, co-ordination with Israel (intelligence wise) and terrorists killed over the years, what else can we do?
> Even a wall is being built on the borders with the Gaza Strip...



Seems like every time the one aspect we'd like to see improvement on never gets better. I think we all know what the solution is, it's just that they never seem to want to get involved in taking those steps to lower those critical numbers. It will always be unacceptable, no matter how many of the cretins get taken out and their stuff destroyed, don't you agree?



BON PLAN said:


> a new source my dear.... In french. Use google translate !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'hypothèse d'un achat d'avions Rafale par la Grèce refait surface - Zone Militaire
> 
> 
> En 2008, le groupement d'intérêt économique composé de Dassault Aviation, Safran Aircraft Engines et Thales, avait ouvert un bureau à Athènes afin de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.opex360.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a greek source ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πολεμική Αεροπορία: Το ζήτημα της απόκτησης Rafale είναι υπαρκτό - Defence Review
> 
> 
> Το ζήτημα της απόκτησης μαχητικών Rafale πάντα ήταν στην εξοπλιστική ατζέντα της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας η οποία γνώριζε εξ αρχής πως πρόκειται για μια ολοκληρωμένη σχεδίαση με σύγχρονες τεχνολογίες αιχμής και κυρίως με τέτοια επιλογή συνοδεύονταν από στρατηγικά όπλα κρούσης. Που όμως βρίσκεται το...
> 
> 
> 
> defencereview.gr



Je parle un petit peu de Francais. 



BON PLAN said:


> EF was studied as mainly a pure air superiority fighter. The Su35 is at least that kind of beast.
> Once you have F15 or SU27/20/25, no need of average EF2000.



That's true way back in the 80's when they started the initial designing, you're right. I think it's safe to say that it's not in that league and has never been considered that since it took its first flight.

I think the best plan for it under the EAF is if you guys make it impossible for us to come to some terms on the next batch of Rafales. There have been some problems let's face it with the pricing that France has been putting on certain military elements that are crazy lol. Actually, exactly what @The SC and I were talking about was exactly that. The price for the comms and defensive package that France offered to put in the Mistrals were exorbitant that they mentioned the Egyptian party "scoffed at the pricing and walked out of the room," only to agree on a Russian system for much less of the cost proposed by the French.

Then you look at the cost of a EF2000 and it's around $100 million a piece which is more than what we paid for the Rafales lol. So there's no doubt about it that the Rafales is the best thing for the EAF, but should that not happen, then the EF2000 will have to be brought in and introduced and molded into a Rafale & Typhoon package in order to augment the numbers of the delta/canard platforms in the EAF. 24 Rafales (actually 23 now) is just not enough and France & Dassault knows that. But this is EXACTLY what the US was doing to us all these years and so that is why you're seeing the MiG-35 and the Su-35 and possibly the Typhoon. Because that type of thing needs to be done with.



BON PLAN said:


> NO. Mr Trump blocked the sale due to ITAR. Just a single component. Now replaced in the SCALP.



I think what @ARCH٤R was saying is that it has been solved and all 50 SCALPs have in fact been supplied already to the EAF. That is according to SIPRI also that all 50 have been delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Seems like every time the one aspect we'd like to see improvement on never gets better. I think we all know what the solution is, it's just that they never seem to want to get involved in taking those steps to lower those critical numbers. It will always be unacceptable, no matter how many of the cretins get taken out and their stuff destroyed, don't you agree?


It appears to me that they advanced along the coastline to Bir El Abd from the North, El Arish is fine with new yet minor infrastructural developments taking place - along with El Arish airbase. It’s the cretins’ job without it no funds are received .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> 24 Rafales (actually 23 now)


No Egyptian rafale crashed.
It was and it remains a fake news.
Truth is that a Rafale pilot died in a training jet crash (a K8 if I remember well)


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> Then you look at the cost of a EF2000 and it's around $100 million a piece which is more than what we paid for the Rafales lol.


Rafale dry costs 95€ millions.
EF2000 dry cost in the 105€ millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

BON PLAN said:


> No Egyptian rafale crashed.
> It was and it remains a fake news.
> Truth is that a Rafale pilot died in a training jet crash (a K8 if I remember well)


There is much conspiracy but I believe the Rafale story was that it was a dual seat Rafale that crashed during vertical maneuvers at low altitude - Cobra was the callsign of the pilot who lost his life while the other was rescued. I follow several K-8 pilots and there are many of them so I doubt that they needed a Rafale pilot to fly the K-8. The cause was pilot error or bad weather I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> I think what @ARCH٤R was saying is that it has been solved and all 50 SCALPs have in fact been supplied already to the EAF. That is according to SIPRI also that all 50 have been delivered.


As far as I know, no SCALP on order for Egypt, so no one delivered. 
I think there was a link between a new Rafale order and the SCALP.... As ITAR block the sale of SCALP, no 2nd batch (+ some other problems...).
Now that SCALP is ITAR free..... and troubles between Egypt and Turkey.... ALL IS POSSIBLE.


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> There is much conspiracy but I believe the Rafale story was that it was a dual seat Rafale that crashed during vertical maneuvers at low altitude - Cobra was the callsign of the pilot who lost his life while the other was rescued. I follow several K-8 pilots and there are many of them so I doubt that they needed a Rafale pilot to fly the K-8. The cause was pilot error or bad weather I believe.


No.
The K8 is a pilot trainer. No dedicated pilot on it. It is used to train pilot on a low cost basis versus front line fighter.
As already said, no Rafale crash in the EAF.


----------



## ARCH٤R

BON PLAN said:


> No.
> The K8 is a pilot trainer. No dedicated pilot on it. It is used to train pilot on a low cost basis versus front line fighter.
> As already said, no Rafale crash in the EAF.


Cobra was a Rafale pilot who died in a Rafale, the Rafale also flies training missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

I heard some news coming from Greece saying that Egypt ordered additional 20 Rafale fighters. Greece wants 18 fighters immediately, 8 to be taken from the French stock, and both of France and Greece asked Egypt to take 10 fighters from its proposed new deal then alternative fighters will be produced and provided to Egypt after fulfilling the urgent Greek request. Any information?


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> Cobra was a Rafale pilot who died in a Rafale, the Rafale also flies training missions.


Cobra was maybe a Rafale pilot, died in a K8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

Abdelrahman said:


> I heard some news coming from Greece saying that Egypt ordered additional 20 Rafale fighters. Greece wants 18 fighters immediately, 8 to be taken from the French stock, and both of France and Greece asked Egypt to take 10 fighters from its proposed new deal then alternative fighters will be produced and provided to Egypt after fulfilling the urgent Greek request. Any information?


No recent news in France about a next Egyptian order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

BON PLAN said:


> No recent news in France about a next Egyptian order.



Now it's on other sources besides the Greek one.

*The role of Egypt*

As the French company is extremely difficult to proceed with the production of 30 aircraft immediately, what the two governments are considering is to reach an agreement with Egypt, so that instead of the 20 Rafale it has ordered, it will initially receive 10 and the other 10 to be given to Greece.









'Golden deal': Greece gets the Egyptian Rafale fighter jets


New information is coming about the twenty-year deal for Greece. A few days ago, the Pentapostagma reported to you on the preliminary agreement between France and Greece for the acquisition of Rafale fighters, learned BulgarianMilitary.com.




bulgarianmilitary.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Abdelrahman said:


> Now it's on other sources besides the Greek one.
> 
> *The role of Egypt*
> 
> As the French company is extremely difficult to proceed with the production of 30 aircraft immediately, what the two governments are considering is to reach an agreement with Egypt, so that instead of the 20 Rafale it has ordered, it will initially receive 10 and the other 10 to be given to Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Golden deal': Greece gets the Egyptian Rafale fighter jets
> 
> 
> New information is coming about the twenty-year deal for Greece. A few days ago, the Pentapostagma reported to you on the preliminary agreement between France and Greece for the acquisition of Rafale fighters, learned BulgarianMilitary.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bulgarianmilitary.com


Imagine if they offer the partial manufacture of Rafales in Egypt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

ARCH٤R said:


> Imagine if they offer the partial manufacture of Rafales in Egypt...



We at least need it in its latest version with all of its armament.

Maybe Egypt completed the deal with France, which is a good friend of Egypt, in secret like what happens in most of the times with Russia. Still strange because it's the first time to happen with France without announcing everywhere so it needs confirmation. If there's a new deal for additional Rafales, they will be eventually choosing it over the EFT.


----------



## Mamajama

I have have wondered about this topic for a while and was wondering your guys opinion on it. what do you think of a single barrel ZU-23 remote weapon station for light and medium vehicles?

For one Egypt produces the ZU-23 and also the explosive content and hitting power of each round compared to M2 Browning is much higher allowing for destruction of targets much quicker.

@ARCH٤R


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> I have have wondered about this topic for a while and was wondering your guys opinion on it. what do you think of a single barrel ZU-23 remote weapon station for light and medium vehicles?
> 
> For one Egypt produces the ZU-23 and also the explosive content and hitting power of each round compared to M2 Browning is much higher allowing for destruction of targets much quicker.
> 
> @ARCH٤R


We’ve got the Sinai 23;








And the Nile 23;




both are based on the M113 and are equipped with ZU-23s and an Egyptian version of the SA-7.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> Imagine if they offer the partial manufacture of Rafales in Egypt...


Stop dreaming.
There are 28 Rafale on order for France and another last batch of 30 to be ordered in 2023 and may be sooner.
Add Follow on order for India.
A probable win in Switzerland.
etc.....


----------



## Mamajama

BON PLAN said:


> Stop dreaming.
> There are 28 Rafale on order for France and another last batch of 30 to be ordered in 2023 and may be sooner.
> Add Follow on order for India.
> A probable win in Switzerland.
> etc.....


Ruskies offer it for Su-57 because they need funding but I dont think the rafale that stage.


----------



## Mamajama

it seems the russians have allowed Egyptian production of newer penetrator called 3UBR11 unveiled 2009-2010 for 30mm 2A42 and 2A72 used in helicopters and armored vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

BON PLAN said:


> As far as I know, no SCALP on order for Egypt, so no one delivered.
> I think there was a link between a new Rafale order and the SCALP.... As ITAR block the sale of SCALP, no 2nd batch (+ some other problems...).
> Now that SCALP is ITAR free..... and troubles between Egypt and Turkey.... ALL IS POSSIBLE.



We're talking about the original order of 50, my friend. Not about a new or current order like you're mentioning in your post. We're referring to the original order that was stopped because of ITAR and that the French promised under the contract for the cruise missiles that they would fix the situation by removing the US-made parts and replacing them with French-made parts (however long that was going to take, not sure) and it seems like they have fulfilled the agreement and have come through with the delivery of the 50 SCALPs. As a matter of fact, there was also some local news that Egypt was given a substantial discount given the delay caused by ITAR and that it was solely responsible for it and that it is contractually obligated to fulfilling the orders in a timely manner or it suffers certain financial penalties. These are all common clauses that are put into these contract all the time and so it seems perfectly logical.



ARCH٤R said:


> Cobra was a Rafale pilot who died in a Rafale, the Rafale also flies training missions.



It's really unfortunate. What we all got to read about him was nothing short of a real gentleman. 



Abdelrahman said:


> I heard some news coming from Greece saying that Egypt ordered additional 20 Rafale fighters. Greece wants 18 fighters immediately, 8 to be taken from the French stock, and both of France and Greece asked Egypt to take 10 fighters from its proposed new deal then alternative fighters will be produced and provided to Egypt after fulfilling the urgent Greek request. Any information?



I was reading that and another source also basically referring to the same numbers and stages of events. So according to this information, the number of Rafales on the 2nd order for the EAF currently stands at 20 aircraft. An interesting number that they came up with TBH because we know there were 12 in the original option which must have been exercised, and so they really only ended up agreeing on an additional 8 "new" or more Rafales beyond the original 36 (24+12). But the other interesting number in this source and the one I read (which I think is just an offshoot of this one) is that they acknowledge the current number of active Rafales in the EAF at 23 which means they obviously take into account the one that unfortunately crashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

I like the idea of more Rafales, it’s a 5th gen in a 4th gen design and has a more secure spares source - not the Eurofighter coalition that delays spares to have enough time discussing the Saudi intervention (ffs there are missiles getting engaged mid air by the RSAF/RAD). If MBDA manufactures missiles in Egypt it’ll be a boomer and perhaps France can be guaranteed more Rafale orders if they wire MBDA missiles/bombs to our F-16s and convince the US. I hope the MoD knows how to play chess at a professional level...
It appears to me that they are willing to keep the would furnished Maadi rifles well into the year 3000. Seriously! Not a single locally designed assault rifle yet? For all decisions taken since 2014 the least smart ones were about the military, I hope this cycle is broken - nearly every single Egyptian defense enthusiast can do better.
Egypt should look into domestic ICBMs, yet my teacher was an ex Mirage-2000 software engineer and I’m like ‘Why are you not working on a national defense project? What is wrong with this military!’

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> I like the idea of more Rafales, it’s a 5th gen in a 4th gen design and has a more secure spares source - not the Eurofighter coalition that delays spares to have enough time discussing the Saudi intervention (ffs there are missiles getting engaged mid air by the RSAF/RAD). If MBDA manufactures missiles in Egypt it’ll be a boomer and perhaps France can be guaranteed more Rafale orders if they wire MBDA missiles/bombs to our F-16s and convince the US. I hope the MoD knows how to play chess at a professional level...
> It appears to me that they are willing to keep the would furnished Maadi rifles well into the year 3000. Seriously! Not a single locally designed assault rifle yet? For all decisions taken since 2014 the least smart ones were about the military, I hope this cycle is broken - nearly every single Egyptian defense enthusiast can do better.
> Egypt should look into domestic ICBMs, yet my teacher was an ex Mirage-2000 software engineer and I’m like ‘Why are you not working on a national defense project? What is wrong with this military!’


*CZ Launching Handgun & Rifle Manufacturing in Egypt*

March 26, 2018






According to a recently published interview with the current director of Česká Zbrojovka in a Czech media platform, the small arms company is currently in the process of launching a small arms plant in Egypt. The director Lubomír Kovařík mentioned in the interview that the plant would be manufacturing both handguns and rifles. This shouldn’t come as a surprise to TFB readers as we reported on the possibility of this opportunity in December of 2017 with the use of 7.62x36mm CZ 807s in use by Egyptian Special Operations forces. Although not specifically mentioned, it is almost certain that the CZ 807 will be manufactured as the rifle Mr.Kovařík is talking about. That being the case, it appears that Beretta might have lost Egypt as a future defense customer for large-scale purchases. Previously Beretta 7.62x39mm ARX160s were in use throughout various units within the Egyptian Army. But with an entire manufacturing plant being built in the country, this has to mean a much larger use of the CZ 807 by Egyptian forces, most likely beyond the Special Operations component. The Egyptian infantry is still mostly armed with locally manufactured “Maidi” AKMs of either a folding stock (more like a folding strut) or fixed stock variety.

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/03/26/cz-launching-handgun-rifle-manufacturing-egypt/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> We're talking about the original order of 50


No SCALP with the first order. Only Hammer bombs and MICA.


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> *CZ Launching Handgun & Rifle Manufacturing in Egypt*
> 
> March 26, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to a recently published interview with the current director of Česká Zbrojovka in a Czech media platform, the small arms company is currently in the process of launching a small arms plant in Egypt. The director Lubomír Kovařík mentioned in the interview that the plant would be manufacturing both handguns and rifles. This shouldn’t come as a surprise to TFB readers as we reported on the possibility of this opportunity in December of 2017 with the use of 7.62x36mm CZ 807s in use by Egyptian Special Operations forces. Although not specifically mentioned, it is almost certain that the CZ 807 will be manufactured as the rifle Mr.Kovařík is talking about. That being the case, it appears that Beretta might have lost Egypt as a future defense customer for large-scale purchases. Previously Beretta 7.62x39mm ARX160s were in use throughout various units within the Egyptian Army. But with an entire manufacturing plant being built in the country, this has to mean a much larger use of the CZ 807 by Egyptian forces, most likely beyond the Special Operations component. The Egyptian infantry is still mostly armed with locally manufactured “Maidi” AKMs of either a folding stock (more like a folding strut) or fixed stock variety.
> 
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/03/26/cz-launching-handgun-rifle-manufacturing-egypt/


It seems realistic to me, along with ARX-160 or at least better Maadis...there aren’t potential customers in North Africa I believe so it’ll be safe to conclude that it’s going to be the service rifle.


BON PLAN said:


> No SCALP with the first order. Only Hammer bombs and MICA.


Believe it or not we have SCALPs and the figure is 50, w/ Meteors on order. Don’t expect me to twist any longer in this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> It seems realistic to me, along with ARX-160 or at least better Maadis...there aren’t potential customers in North Africa I believe so it’ll be safe to conclude that it’s going to be the service rifle.
> 
> Believe it or not we have SCALPs and the figure is 50, w/ Meteors on order. Don’t expect me to twist any longer in this topic.


*New Egyptian rifles - AKM & AKMS "Misr"*
May 14, 2017

The AKM (Russian: 'Modernized Automatic Kalashnikov') is a 7.62mm assault rifle designed by Mikhail Kalashnikov. It is a common modernized variant of the AK-47 rifle. Introduced into service with the Soviet Army in 1959, the AKM is the most ubiquitous variant of the entire AK series of firearms and it has found widespread use as well as being widely exported and produced in many other countries.
The Misr is an Egyptian copy of the AKM, manufactured in Cairo for the Egyptian Army and for export sales.




Compared to the AK-47, the AKM features detail improvements and enhancements that optimized the rifle for mass production. Notably, the AK-47's milled steel receiver was replaced by a U-shaped steel stamping. As a result of these modifications, the AKM’s weight was reduced by 1 kg (2.2 lb), the accuracy during automatic fire was increased and several reliability issues were addressed.




The main variant of the AKM is the AKMS (S – Skladnoy – Folding), which was equipped with an under-folding metal shoulder stock in place of the fixed wooden stock. The metal stock of the AKMS is somewhat different from the folding stock of the previous AKS-47 model as it has a modified locking mechanism, which locks both support arms of the AKMS stock instead of just one (left arm) as in the AKS-47 folding model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> It seems realistic to me, along with ARX-160 or at least better Maadis...there aren’t potential customers in North Africa I believe so it’ll be safe to conclude that it’s going to be the service rifle.
> 
> Believe it or not we have SCALPs and the figure is 50, w/ Meteors on order. Don’t expect me to twist any longer in this topic.


ABSOLUTELY NOT.

No SCALP, and even less Meteor.

To fire METEOR you need a F3R variant. It's not the egyptian case : F3-O4T.... It's possible to upgrade it, but it's not done.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> An amphibious landing means the usage of the Mistrals without a doubt. So I think most of us are still wondering what they're doing and which way they're leaning in installing a CIWS for both LHDs. That seems to be a much bigger priority as they don't seem to be getting anywhere with that and the Avengers (which was and is a brilliant temporary setup) is still on the two ships and so that means that not only a missile defense system is not installed, but neither is a fast firing CIWS like the Phalanx or any other installed either.
> 
> Those two combined with what they've done with the satellite communications systems that the French removed or they weren't in there in the first place (can't imagine France selling Russia the French NATO SAT Comms systems lol) so I'm guessing there never was and the agreement was that Egypt was to use it's own satellite systems which are also part of the Italian mega deal package, even though Egypt already has its own Military satellites for military comms but we know nothing about the system being fully functional in the Mistral yet or not. And that is a SUPER critical aspect of those two ships. So between their defensive systems and Sat Comms, we need to know that those are taken care of and tested several times over prior to thinking about any type of amphibious landings.
> 
> Also, another important factor that needs to be considered for amphibious landings is the helo package. I know the EAF and EN have great helos between the attack versions and troop transport as well as logistical, but the maritime-specific attack helos that are supposed to equip the Mistrals are still not even put into a deal yet. Yes they have the 50 Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles, but those don't have the folding rotors so they can't be brought down below deck and so that means only 8 of them can be carried above deck. Now that number gets reduced because you need troop transport helos also as well as SAR helos and that latter of all of those has just been arriving in the AW-139s/149s that the EAF just ordered. So the SARs (and possibly light transport) are just arriving in Egypt and so training and all that stuff still has a long way to go before any well-planned amphibious landing can be performed at all.
> 
> So putting all of that together (and there is more too lol) it's hard to think of any neat artillery and ground softening pre-amphibious landing operations TBH. But it sounds and looks good. I believe there is already something similar in the Egyptian Navy ships.








These will provide protection to the 2 Mistrale.. Till they are equipped with their defensive and offensive weapons..and even after that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

BON PLAN said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOT.
> 
> No SCALP, and even less Meteor.
> 
> To fire METEOR you need a F3R variant. It's not the egyptian case : F3-O4T.... It's possible to upgrade it, but it's not done.



*2015*

Egypt will receive the F3R version, Trappier said.

https://www.defensenews.com/air/2015/04/19/uae-restarts-rafale-talks-with-france/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> *New Egyptian rifles - AKM & AKMS "Misr"*
> May 14, 2017
> 
> The AKM (Russian: 'Modernized Automatic Kalashnikov') is a 7.62mm assault rifle designed by Mikhail Kalashnikov. It is a common modernized variant of the AK-47 rifle. Introduced into service with the Soviet Army in 1959, the AKM is the most ubiquitous variant of the entire AK series of firearms and it has found widespread use as well as being widely exported and produced in many other countries.
> The Misr is an Egyptian copy of the AKM, manufactured in Cairo for the Egyptian Army and for export sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the AK-47, the AKM features detail improvements and enhancements that optimized the rifle for mass production. Notably, the AK-47's milled steel receiver was replaced by a U-shaped steel stamping. As a result of these modifications, the AKM’s weight was reduced by 1 kg (2.2 lb), the accuracy during automatic fire was increased and several reliability issues were addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main variant of the AKM is the AKMS (S – Skladnoy – Folding), which was equipped with an under-folding metal shoulder stock in place of the fixed wooden stock. The metal stock of the AKMS is somewhat different from the folding stock of the previous AKS-47 model as it has a modified locking mechanism, which locks both support arms of the AKMS stock instead of just one (left arm) as in the AKS-47 folding model.


That’s better, I believe the one in the bottom middle & bottom right reduce the vertical recoil.




At least steps are taken to improve the infantry kit, that would put soldiers ahead




Appeared to be a display wired from the scope on the rifle/ the sight mounted on the side of the helmet.




There can be 2 sights.




‘Shashat Al3ard...’ translates to ‘Display screen...’




Nothing is revealed about this:



I I think it needs a better, organized wiring layout.

















Here is what I believe was as an early plan






BON PLAN said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOT.
> 
> No SCALP, and even less Meteor.
> 
> To fire METEOR you need a F3R variant. It's not the egyptian case : F3-O4T.... It's possible to upgrade it, but it's not done.


Duh take it or leave it - quietly.
The export variant of the Meteor isn’t even finalized yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BON PLAN

The SC said:


> *2015*
> 
> Egypt will receive the F3R version, Trappier said.
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/air/2015/04/19/uae-restarts-rafale-talks-with-france/


Strange.
They spoke of UAE all the news long and just a small sentence about Egypt.
What is sure : the birds were delivered in F3-O4T mod.
What is unclear : no news about an upgrade for Egypt (I think i was one point of the deal for next batch : new planes in F3R + upgrade of the first ones + SCALP).
Never see any rumour about Meteor for Egypt (because Israel is too near !)


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> Duh take it or leave it - quietly.


???? I don't understand.


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> The export variant of the Meteor isn’t even finalized yet.


The first one for Qatar and India already delivered.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *New Egyptian rifles - AKM & AKMS "Misr"*
> May 14, 2017
> 
> The AKM (Russian: 'Modernized Automatic Kalashnikov') is a 7.62mm assault rifle designed by Mikhail Kalashnikov. It is a common modernized variant of the AK-47 rifle. Introduced into service with the Soviet Army in 1959, the AKM is the most ubiquitous variant of the entire AK series of firearms and it has found widespread use as well as being widely exported and produced in many other countries.
> The Misr is an Egyptian copy of the AKM, manufactured in Cairo for the Egyptian Army and for export sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the AK-47, the AKM features detail improvements and enhancements that optimized the rifle for mass production. Notably, the AK-47's milled steel receiver was replaced by a U-shaped steel stamping. As a result of these modifications, the AKM’s weight was reduced by 1 kg (2.2 lb), the accuracy during automatic fire was increased and several reliability issues were addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main variant of the AKM is the AKMS (S – Skladnoy – Folding), which was equipped with an under-folding metal shoulder stock in place of the fixed wooden stock. The metal stock of the AKMS is somewhat different from the folding stock of the previous AKS-47 model as it has a modified locking mechanism, which locks both support arms of the AKMS stock instead of just one (left arm) as in the AKS-47 folding model.



Of all the rifles I've been fortunate enough to have played with let alone had as part of my collection, the 3 Maadi Misrs are the best of the lot and if you ask any collector or user, they'll tell you with all impartiality that the Misrs are the best AKMs produced outside of post Soviet-built AK-47. Even matching it up to my Mak90 and the Chinese built millions of those with the neat & classic thumb-grip stock, I'll put at a close 2nd although some of the European/Ex-Soviet states built AKMs aren't too shabby, but still come in at a distant 2nd to the Maadi Misrs in all aspects, even the finish.

I think these are perfectly fine to continue to build as the primary infantry assault rifle IMO.



The SC said:


> *2015*
> 
> Egypt will receive the F3R version, Trappier said.
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/air/2015/04/19/uae-restarts-rafale-talks-with-france/



I remember way back talking about this and you remember that dude MICA? He was posting all kinds of things about the EAF Rafales being F-3R and why the heck wouldn't they be?! It wasn't like the timing wasn't right or the F-3R wasn't ready or anything like that. They were brand newly build to spec Rafales that were going to carry AASMs, MICAs, the Damocles pod all coming with the initial order and then the SCALPs and Meteors to follow as they were being made ready and available. I think it all makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hello brothers I am back from my extended ban

@ARCH٤R I like your idea and a while ago i screen shotted this picture of a thermal optic from AIO that would be great for this. With new furniture and optics it would make a great rifle comparable to AK-103 or newer AKs. Also red dot and holographic scopes should be manufactered in Egypt as well.









The small one on the left is a weapon scope and the right is a thermal observation scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> I remember way back talking about this and you remember that dude MICA? He was posting all kinds of things about the EAF Rafales being F-3R and why the heck wouldn't they be?! It wasn't like the timing wasn't right or the F-3R wasn't ready or anything like that. They were brand newly build to spec Rafales that were going to carry AASMs, MICAs, the Damocles pod all coming with the initial order and then the SCALPs and Meteors to follow as they were being made ready and available. I think it all makes sense.


It makes sense, but I have seen no notice about a contract to upgrade your Rafale. The F3R is very new (released mid 2019). Even all the french bird are not upgraded now.
I will check this data with french forumers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> Hello brothers I am back from my extended ban
> 
> @ARCH٤R I like your idea and a while ago i screen shotted this picture of a thermal optic from AIO that would be great for this. With new furniture and optics it would make a great rifle comparable to AK-103 or newer AKs. Also red dot and holographic scopes should be manufactered in Egypt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 666049
> 
> The small one on the left is a weapon scope and the right is a thermal observation scope.
> View attachment 666050


Welcome back, how often & and why do you get banned anyways?
This here could be used well.
- The barrel jacket could have simple devices aligned to it, all covered by the rails - one should consider the heat of the barrel when firing else the device (whatever it is) would be damaged.
- The stock should originate from the middle of the body to reduce recoil
- The sight should be placed above the barrel jacket so that it becomes easier to aim - pretty easy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> Welcome back, how often & and why do you get banned anyways?
> This here could be used well.
> - The barrel jacket could have simple devices aligned to it, all covered by the rails - one should consider the heat of the barrel when firing else the device (whatever it is) would be damaged.
> - The stock should originate from the middle of the body to reduce recoil
> - The sight should be placed above the barrel jacket so that it becomes easier to aim - pretty easy...
> 
> View attachment 666107


I got banned for a month for something stupid.

I like your idea for one of modifying the weapon and it is certainly doable, and also I think Egypt should start exporting in larger numbers quality Maadis to USA civilian market as they are very popular here to fund revenue for the defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mamajama said:


> it seems the russians have allowed Egyptian production of newer penetrator called 3UBR11 unveiled 2009-2010 for 30mm 2A42 and 2A72 used in helicopters and armored vehicles.


Nice to meet you, you missed out the 25mm Bushmaster APDS, and the 35mm round for Oerlikon GDF as well as the 20x102mm aircraft, and M163 ammunition. Also the 40x53mm HEDP round.

This same factory produces ZSU-23 cannons I think as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> it is certainly doable


I feel sad for that. It appears to me that the Military is runned by more of experience and less of science.
What you said here applied to everything when it comes the the Egyptian military and to a lesser extent the other Arab militaries, from the *QME* to the Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> I feel sad for that. It appears to me that the Military is runned by more of experience and less of science.
> What you said here applied to everything when it comes the the Egyptian military and to a lesser extent the other Arab militaries, from the *QME* to the Sinai.


Yeah, most of these Ex generals and ministers know nothing about their duties, it is like asking a farmer to make a wooden table. I can only hope the man who replaced Assar can do more than him and develop the industry. I hope something like the Turkish SSB can be established in Egypt because frankly the MOMP is not doing what it can do when it comes to private manufacturing and long term goals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> Yeah, most of these Ex generals and ministers know nothing about their duties, it is like asking a farmer to make a wooden table. I can only hope the man who replaced Assar can do more than him and develop the industry. I hope something like the Turkish SSB can be established in Egypt because frankly the MOMP is not doing what it can do when it comes to private manufacturing and long term goals.


Most are in the seats to maintain and not improve - that’s my opinion. Arguably the modification I just suggested casted out the need of large CZ or ARX deals since Egypt would locally manufacture them and Egypt already manufacture scopes (that can be mirrored (not wirelessly) to a screen mounted on the helmet) you can even distribute that helmet without the sights across the bulk of the army.
(See the rightmost bullet vest) V



A bullet vest that could protect soldiers and is similar to the Ratnik has been locally produced, should we start distributing them to the 400K soldiers?
- Nah.
EAF did you ever consider wiring MICAs to the F16s?
- Nope.
EAF why didn’t wire MICAs to the Mirage 2000 since you didn’t receive AMRAAMs?
.
.
. 
The list continues.
Unless IMUT encourages others to establish private Egyptian defense companies were most probably going to have this routine for years to come.
Locally producing CAR 16 is easy I bet, even more is their ammo. I prefer to make a thread about Egyptian Military modernization because I have a lot of thoughts in my head. I’d like to hear the opinion of others concerning this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Hello brothers I am back from my extended ban



Eh ya Billib! Fenak ya 3amo!  Just do us a favor and stay away from that one guy who keeps banning you. Just leave him alone and don't even quote him or anything and you'll be ok. Good to see you again. We need to raise the count of Arabs around here not lose them because of personal BS.



BON PLAN said:


> It makes sense, but I have seen no notice about a contract to upgrade your Rafale. The F3R is very new (released mid 2019). Even all the french bird are not upgraded now.
> I will check this data with french forumers.



Ok, sounds good and I will do the same! Check back soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> Unless IMUT encourages others to establish private Egyptian defense companies were most probably going to have this routine for years to come.
> Locally producing CAR 16 is easy I bet, even more is their ammo. I prefer to make a thread about Egyptian Military modernization because I have a lot of thoughts in my head. I’d like to hear the opinion of others concerning this.



I would hope for joint projects, hell I would love the real idea of AOI resurrected including other Arab states like Iraq, Kuwait, Bahrain, Jordan, and of course the original members Qatar, UAE, Egypt, and KSA. Joint projects with shared funding and commitment to purchasing these products is a must, and technological transfer.

I read an article a while ago in Arabic that AOI were even proposing the idea again I think at IDEX 2019.









فيديو| «التراس»: الأجواء مهيأة لإحياء مشروع صناعة دفاع عربي مشترك


بوابة أخبار اليوم الإلكترونية




akhbarelyom.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> These will provide protection to the 2 Mistrale.. Till they are equipped with their defensive and offensive weapons..and even after that..



Looking forward to seeing those super bad mofos in the EN and pulling up to the Navy dock in Escandariya. Those things are so intimidating with those towering radar masts compared to the French FREMM it's extraordinary. 

While they're supposedly ready to go once they're completely decommissioned from La Regia Marina Militare and come and join Al Quwwat El Bahriat El Masriyya, by then we might just be fortunate enough to get one of the Mekos delivered at this rate LOL! But seriously, our Italian friends are taking their sweet time unless there's something complicating the deal which we were under the impression that those two elements were already agreed on no matter what happens with the other parts of the mega deal and that they should be on their way soon. At any rate, perhaps this Meko being build for the Egyptian Navy and at this rate because of the sectional construction they're doing seems to speed up the process and that they might just put one of these together and have it tested and ready for delivery by the time our Italianos friends are done cleaning up the Berghaminnis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> EAF why didn’t wire MICAs to the Mirage 2000 since you didn’t receive AMRAAMs?


MICA need another radar than the one fitted on actuial M2000 (or only the IR model, in a low to medium range capacity (in fact limited by the range of the seeker)) and a data link between radar and miisile.
The actual radar, RDM if I remember well, can't designed a target to MICA.


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> EAF did you ever consider wiring MICAs to the F16s?


Not integrated.
As the AMRAAM is not integrated on M2000.


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> Those things are so intimidating with those towering radar masts compared to the French FREMM it's extraordinary.


The Italian FREMM are a little bit more powerfull than the french ones : the radar is higher, and quitte effective (the french Herakles is also powerfull). More guns. 
BUT (there is always a "but" ) the vessel is less stable (center of gravity higher).


----------



## ARCH٤R

BON PLAN said:


> Not integrated.
> As the AMRAAM is not integrated on M2000.


Ik, my question is why didn’t they integrate it, like how Matra Magic II and sidewinders were integrated on the MiG-21.


BON PLAN said:


> MICA need another radar than the one fitted on actuial M2000 (or only the IR model, in a low to medium range capacity (in fact limited by the range of the seeker)) and a data link between radar and miisile.
> The actual radar, RDM if I remember well, can't designed a target to MICA.


Why didn’t they upgrade the Mirages to the -9 standard? That drives me crazy and that’s why I believe the military ignored BVR and relied on Air Defenses in the first place.


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> Ik, my question is why didn’t they integrate it, like how Matra Magic II and sidewinders were integrated on the MiG-21.


It's far easier to integrate a short range missile : no need of a data link, you fire (this kind of) only after the seeker hooked the target.
A BVR missile is mainly fired seeker off, and need a data link and fresh news from the radar for mid course re alignment. 
Add to that the multi target capacity. A old radar like RDM can't follow numerous targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> Why didn’t they upgrade the Mirages to the -9 standard? That drives me crazy and that’s why I believe the military ignored BVR and relied on Air Defenses in the first place.


The Egyptian Mirage 2000 are among the oldest. I think it's not cost effective to upgrade so deeply a old bird.
Better invest in brand new Rafale, far better than -9 M2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

BON PLAN said:


> The Egyptian Mirage 2000 are among the oldest. I think it's not cost effective to upgrade so deeply a old bird.
> Better invest in brand new Rafale, far better than -9 M2000.


Well, several parts of the airframe are replaced over time and Egypt manufactures Mirage 2000 parts, there are also Mirage 2000 veterans in the EAF I bet.


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> Well, several parts of the airframe are replaced over time and Egypt manufactures Mirage 2000 parts, there are also Mirage 2000 veterans in the EAF I bet.


Indeed. All can be replace in a jet, but when the frame became older, is the benefit of a deep upgrade enough?

and in the egyptian case, the M2000 fleet is very small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

BON PLAN said:


> Indeed. All can be replace in a jet, but when the frame became older, is the benefit of a deep upgrade enough?
> 
> and in the egyptian case, the M2000 fleet is very small.


Yep, would rather sell them then or ‘donate’ them to the LNA - paid by third parties. What do you know about the Rafale’s F4 standard? What’s going to be improved?


----------



## BON PLAN

*A Look at the F-4 Rafale Upgrade Program*

By Pierre Tran - Paris

French Armed Forces minister Florence Parly announced Jan. 14 the award of a €1.9 billion ($2.2 billion) development contract to upgrade the Rafale fighter jet to an F4 standard, while evoking national sovereignty, operational capability and exports as key factors.

That budget was agreed after close negotiations between government and industry, a source close to the talks said.
“This is a guarantee of our sovereignty,” Parly said on a visit to the Dassault Aviation factory at Mérignac, next to Bordeaux, southwest France.
“This is a chance for our capabilities,” she added.
“It is also a necessary investment to ensure the Rafale’s competitiveness for exports in the coming decades and to safeguard the industrial sector for the fighter jet.”
Parly said she was proud to be the lead advocate for the Rafale in any prospective foreign deal, adding that the upgrade offered further argument in favor of the French fighter.
Dassault, MBDA, Safran and Thales are the four big companies working on the Rafale.

*The main modernization features include a connectivity of data links with French and allied forces, greater detection and identification of threats, and fitting upgraded missiles.*

A modernization to F4 was in response to the French Air Force’s “evolution of probable threat,” said Etienne Daum, manager for aeronautics, defense and security at think-tank CEIS, based here.
The F4 is important as a a step toward to the Future Combat Air System.

*The F-4 upgrade is the first technology package which allows the French fighter to fly in a data network until the planned Next-Generation Fighter flies some time after 2035.*

That fighter will be a key element in the FCAS, a European project for a system of systems, which will include a mix of piloted jets, unmanned armed drones and smart weapons.
A Rafale upgrade could be seen as a victory of pragmatism over a cultural stereotype of the French character which is said to favor philosophy.
The upgrades are due to be installed in two phases, with a first batch in 2023, followed by a second in 2025, the Armed Forces ministry said in a statement.
That incremental approach is intended to fit the features as soon as they are available, part of a new defense policy.

*“The F4 standard is part of the ongoing process to continuously improve the Rafale in line with technological progress and operating experience feedback,” Dassault said in a statement.*

The work will also allow more weapons to be fitted to aircraft, including Mica New Generation air-to-air missile and 1,000-kg AASM powered smart bomb.
Planned upgrades of the ASMP-A airborne nuclear-tipped missile and Scalp cruise weapon will also arm the F4.

France will order a further 30 Rafale in 2023, with delivery of the last 28 of the previous batch due by 2024, Parly said.
Dassault will be industrial architect, the company said.
“We will be responsible for implementing innovative connectivity solutions to optimize the effectiveness of our aircraft in networked combat (new satellite and intra-patrol links, communication server, software defined radio).”
There will be also be upgrades to the active electronically scanned array radar, front sector opto-electronic targeting system, and helmet-mounted display, the company said.
There will a new service contract and a prognosis and diagnostic aid system intended to deliver a predictive capability.
Maintenance will draw on the use of Big Data and artificial intelligence.
A new control unit for the M88 engine will be fitted.
The Spectra electronic warfare system and Talios targeting pod will be boosted, the ministry said.

*The Direction Générale de l’Armement (DGA), Joint Chiefs of staff and the service wing — Direction de la maintenance aéronautique (DMAé) – worked together to draw up the F4 requirement, seen as essential to maintain French capability with the introduction in Europe of the F-35 joint strike fighter.*

France signed a development contract with MBDA for the Mica NG, the company said Nov. 11, 2018.
The weapons is intended to have greater range and sensitivity in sensors,with lower service cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BON PLAN

ARCH٤R said:


> Yep, would rather sell them then or ‘donate’ them to the LNA - paid by third parties. What do you know about the Rafale’s F4 standard? What’s going to be improved?


*Rafale: the F4 standard is revealed*


In January 2019, when the first Rafale to the F3R standard arrived in the Air Force, the Minister of the Armed Forces took advantage of a visit to the Dassault Aviation plant in Mérignac to officially launch the development of a new standard. major, the F4. Enough to allow the aircraft to increase its operational performance, but also to remain competitive in the years to come, especially against the Lockheed Martin F ‑ 35.

On the F3R standard, the latest to date for the Rafale, efforts have mainly focused on updating the software and improving the sensors and armaments: AESA antenna for the RBE2 radar; integration of the Meteor long-range air-to-air missile; new TALIOS laser designation pod (Targeting Long-range Identification Optronic System); integration of GBU ‑ 16 and AASM Bk.3 bombs. With the F4 standard, the idea this time is to focus on issues of connectivity and network combat, which implies profound changes in both software and hardware. And, for the first time, the perfect technical interoperability of the Rafale fleet could well be undermined with an F4.1 standard for the existing Rafale and an F4.2 for the 58 aircraft still to be delivered to France. While all the devices will receive software updates and will be able to integrate the various modernized modular elements, such as the AESA radar or a new OSF (Frontal Sector Optronics), only F4.2 devices will receive all the hardware modifications of the standard. F4, especially in electronic warfare. A priori, these aircraft should also have precautionary measures for deeper modernizations in the context of subsequent standards, or a possible mid-life renovation of the Rafale.

*Connectivity, engagement and availability*

The first risk-lifting studies on the Rafale F4 standard began in 2017, the scope of the standard being determined the following year for a development launch in January 2019. At present, if the ambitions of the DGA and the GIE Rafale International on this new standard are clearly defined, all the details of the configuration would not have been fixed. As always, compromises will have to be made between operational needs, respect for the budgetary envelope and industrial imperatives. The open architecture of the Rafale should allow an incremental implementation of the new standard, with certain functionalities available from 2022, the validation of the complete standard not taking place until 2024 for delivery to the forces in 2025.

• interconnectivity;

• device support and availability;

• improvement of sensors;

• modernization of armaments.

In these different fields, many innovations have appeared in recent years. Thus, the computer components of modern weapon systems today increasingly rely on artificial intelligence for massive data processing, which has become essential for managing the complexity of the battlefield, but also for improving tools. predictive maintenance. Likewise, advances in applied chemistry have made it possible to improve missile propulsion, or to make the use of gallium nitride (GaN) affordable, which improves the performance of the AESA antennas of the Rafale's self-protection system. , the famous SPECTRA.

*Communication and connectivity*

If the Rafale were to have only one flaw, it would probably be its radio. Without being catastrophic, it seems quite far from current standards in terms of signal strength and clarity. With the F4 standard, the Rafale will finally be equipped with a brand new digital communication system which should improve pilots' situational awareness, including in electronically contested environments:

• the devices will thus receive CONTACT software radio, the new standard of the French armies allowing the various actors present in the theater to share a common operational image;

• a new intra-patrol tactical data link, discreet and directional, should also integrate the Rafale, alongside the current L-16. This link will be based on three-dimensional waveforms (FO3D) generated by digital synthesis;

• the Rafales should be equipped, at the bottom of the drift, with a military-grade, encrypted, discreet and SYRACUSE IV compatible SATCOM, which could be derived from the SAKaR unveiled by Thales in November 2018;

• the management of these communication sets, in addition to the existing data links, should be entrusted to a new generation of communication servers, possibly derived from Thales NEXENs, making it possible to simplify the task of the crew while ensuring encryption and cyber data protection.

All of this equipment should make it possible to create real communication networks within a Rafale patrol, but also, via SATCOM and CONTACT, throughout an entire theater of operations. Each pilot will thus have access to an extended tactical situation allowing long-range network combat, even in complex environments. The Rafale can also serve as a radio relay between ground troops and metropolitan decision-making centers, or follow the evolution of a tactical situation live from the start of their transit phase. In many respects, this is the real raison d'être of the F4 standard, which allows the Rafale to catch up with its connectivity delay on the F-35, mentioned in 2017 by the chief of staff of the Air Force in front of the National Assembly.

*Sensors and interface*

In line with the F3R standard, the F4 should bring improvements in terms of detection. For the AESA RBE2 radar, the modifications will mainly be software with the addition of a GMTI (Ground Moving Target Indicator) mode for the detection and tracking of mobile land targets, as well as an ultra-HD mode for imaging. long range radar. Mode interleaving should be further improved, in part thanks to the continued increase in computing power offered by the Rafale's open architecture, which should be completely modernized and made more resistant to cyber attacks. If the GaN-based AESA technology today seems too expensive to be applied to the antenna of an RBE2, it should be applied to those of the SPECTRA system, responsible in particular for wiretapping and jamming. SPECTRA should thus gain in frequency agility, angular precision, detection speed and transmission power, while operating over a wider range of frequencies, against aerial or surface contact. In terms of sensors, the great "novelty" should relate to the return of an IR channel on board the OSF, a capability abandoned a few years ago, but which was requested in particular by the French army. Indian air.

In terms of interface, the choice was made not to upset the existing ergonomics. In the cockpit, the side screens have been slightly enlarged and equipped with a new touch interface. The great ergonomic novelty should therefore be a helmet display, planned at the start of the program, but canceled twice in the past. Although the system is eagerly awaited by the pilots, all the obstacles have not yet been overcome. Indeed, the financial and operational logic pushes towards the choice of an Israeli solution already integrated on the Rafale export, while Thales logically militates for a national solution.

*Armaments*

After the integration of the Meteor into the F3R, the Rafale F4 armaments panel should expand further:

• the SCALP EG missile should be reconditioned by MBDA in order to deal with obsolescence and cell aging. The first refurbished SCALPs will be delivered next year and will serve until the early 2030s;

• AASM armament should evolve further, with the appearance of a simplified Bk.4, devoid of propulsion and optimized for close air support. A 1000 kg version of the AASM should also be integrated into the Rafale in the coming years, replacing the GBU ‑ 24;

• but the great innovation in terms of armament will be the MICA ‑ NG which will complete the Meteor on the medium range. If it maintains the aerodynamics, mass and balance of the MICA, the MICA ‑ NG will be a highly efficient missile. The radar-guided version will have a more powerful AESA antenna, but also more resistant to jamming. The MICA ‑ IR infrared seeker will be entitled to a new matrix sensor that is more sensitive and capable of better discriminating against adverse decoys. Finally, the miniaturization of the electronic compartment allows the transport of more propellant for the engine, which has a double impulse capacity. Enough to increase the MICA's range by 30%, while allowing it to keep energy in reserve to maneuver during the interception phase.

It should be noted that the integration of laser-guided rockets and the development of a new nuclear missile are the subject of separate programs and are therefore not taken into account in the context of the F4 standard.

*Support and availability*

As with every standard change, significant efforts have been made in terms of Maintenance in Operational Condition (MCO) and use costs, this time with a more extensive integration of the latest digital technologies. Today, the Harpagon technical restitution and logistics management system already makes it possible to do without a large part of periodic inspections on the Rafale, in particular by improving the remedial treatment of breakdowns and by making it possible to better anticipate preventive maintenance. The F3R standard already integrates diagnostic assistance functions using the data collected by the hundreds of sensors distributed throughout the cell of the device.

However, improving algorithms and computing power will make it possible to multiply the collection and use of massive data after each Rafale flight. Enough to set up, in the years to come, a real forecast maintenance which will further reduce the cost of operational support and improve availability ... if all the spare parts are not monopolized in OPEX, which is another thing. problem.

With the F4 standard, the entire logistics chain will therefore be updated in order to prepare for the gradual generalization of forecast maintenance methods. The Harpagon system will undergo a new development, miniaturized sensors will be integrated into the MICA ‑ NGs and the M88 reactor will receive a modernization of its FADECs, with new computers providing more data processing power. For Safran Aircraft Engines, massive collection of technical data is essential to improve engine efficiency, reduce maintenance costs, but also prepare for the future, in this case the motorization of the Franco-German SCAF.

As we can see, the successive standards of the Rafale bring their share of incremental modernizations, and the F4 is no exception to this rule. If, externally, the new standard does not seem to induce such significant changes as the F3R which saw the arrival of the RBE2 AESA and the Meteor, the evolution is nevertheless much more impressive on the numerical level, promising a major operational breakthrough in terms of tactical situational awareness, network-centric combat, electronic warfare, cyber protection and passive detection. Better still, the F4 is now preparing for the future evolutions of the Rafale, whether it concerns predictive maintenance, multistatic detection, precautionary measures for future plate radars distributed over the airframe of the aircraft or the improvement of electronic warfare capabilities, including offensives. Enough to allow the Rafale to remain a formidable adversary in the decades to come, even in the face of stealth planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

As I read through the entirety of @BON PLAN 's last 2 posts on the description of the R4 standard improvements, they really don't seem as drastic as you would've thought as even mentioned by the literature itself in this paragraph right here:



BON PLAN said:


> As we can see, the successive standards of the Rafale bring their share of incremental modernizations, and the F4 is no exception to this rule. If, externally, *the new standard does not seem to induce such significant changes as the F3R which saw the arrival of the RBE2 AESA and the Meteor*, the evolution is nevertheless much more impressive on the numerical level, promising a major operational breakthrough in terms of tactical situational awareness, network-centric combat, electronic warfare, cyber protection and passive detection. Better still, the F4 is now preparing for the future evolutions of the Rafale, whether it concerns predictive maintenance, multistatic detection, precautionary measures for future plate radars distributed over the airframe of the aircraft or the improvement of electronic warfare capabilities, including offensives. Enough to allow the Rafale to remain a formidable adversary in the decades to come, even in the face of stealth planes.



Looking at the entire list seems to be incremental improvements to a lot of the existing elements from EW to even the radio is going to be improved as apparently is stinks in its present state which I found funny how they admitted that and the way they did. Minor improvements to the RBE2 AESA etc.

And remember the HMCS I mentioned to you earlier? About how that would be one of my requests for the next batch and not the Israeli one? Well, they even mention it and fascinating how Dassault only offers it on its export models and L'Armee de L'Air doesn't have or use a helmet mounted cueing system at all. That part surprised me quite a bit. I wonder why? They want it now with the F4 standard but why didn't they install or incorporate it earlier as they offered it on the export models? 



BON PLAN said:


> The great ergonomic novelty should therefore be a helmet display, planned at the start of the program, but canceled twice in the past. Although the system is eagerly awaited by the pilots, all the obstacles have not yet been overcome. Indeed, the financial and operational logic pushes towards the choice of an Israeli solution already integrated on the Rafale export, while Thales logically militates for a national solution.



I hope Thales comes up with one and doesn't end up using the Israeli ("Trojan" I beleive is the name of the HMCS they use in the Rafale and have sold to India and Qatar) one so that there is that option available for the EAF. But now it makes more sense why they didn't order any system at all. Perhaps they were told of the Thales possibility and elected to wait for that instead of looking at other outside options?

They should certainly think of it for the Rafales since they're getting 20 more from the sound of it and they're used on the MiG-35 and will be on the Su-35 as well. Doesn't makes sense that the Rafale, with all its great systems wouldn't have it.



BON PLAN said:


> • but the great innovation in terms of armament will be the MICA ‑ NG which will complete the Meteor on the medium range. If it maintains the aerodynamics, mass and balance of the MICA, the MICA ‑ NG will be a highly efficient missile. The radar-guided version will have a more powerful AESA antenna, but also more resistant to jamming. The MICA ‑ IR infrared seeker will be entitled to a new matrix sensor that is more sensitive and capable of better discriminating against adverse decoys. Finally, the miniaturization of the electronic compartment allows the transport of more propellant for the engine, which has a double impulse capacity. Enough to increase the MICA's range by 30%, while allowing it to keep energy in reserve to maneuver during the interception phase.



We talked about the MICA NG in this thread a while back when we were discussing the range and lethality of the two MICAs that came with the Rafale and looking at a 30% increase in range is a great thing and with the slight improvements on the RBE2, this should add a huge step to the Rafale's BVR capabilities. 



BON PLAN said:


> Better still, the F4 is now preparing for the future evolutions of the Rafale, whether it concerns predictive maintenance, multistatic detection, precautionary measures *for future plate radars distributed over the airframe of the aircraft or the improvement of electronic warfare capabilities, *including offensives. Enough to allow the Rafale to remain a formidable adversary in the decades to come, even in the face of stealth planes.



Gonna have to look into those "plate radars distributed over the airframe" to understand what the heck they're referring to?! Sounds pretty amazing. Any ideas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> I hope Thales comes up with one and doesn't end up using the Israeli ("Trojan" I beleive is the name of the HMCS they use in the Rafale and have sold to India and Qatar) one so that there is that option available for the EAF. But now it makes more sense why they didn't order any system at all. Perhaps they were told of the Thales possibility and elected to wait for that instead of looking at other outside options?
> 
> They should certainly think of it for the Rafales since they're getting 20 more from the sound of it and they're used on the MiG-35 and will be on the Su-35 as well. Doesn't makes sense that the Rafale, with all its great systems wouldn't have it.


Yes!
Infact the Indian Navy uses the Thales Topsight on the MiG-29K/KuB








EAF should standardise on this from Thales, probably even manufacture it at home.
Massive help when flying low in valleys during pitch black conditions and bad weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Yes!
> Infact the Indian Navy uses the Thales Topsight on the MiG-29K/KuB
> View attachment 666423
> 
> View attachment 666411
> 
> EAF should standardise on this from Thales, probably even manufacture it at home.
> Massive help when flying low in valleys during pitch black conditions and bad weather.


The EAF should copy the IAF in terms of Russian fleet - merging Russian fighters w/ western avionics appears to be an all out effort in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Looking forward to seeing those super bad mofos in the EN and pulling up to the Navy dock in Escandariya. Those things are so intimidating with those towering radar masts compared to the French FREMM it's extraordinary.
> 
> While they're supposedly ready to go once they're completely decommissioned from La Regia Marina Militare and come and join Al Quwwat El Bahriat El Masriyya, by then we might just be fortunate enough to get one of the Mekos delivered at this rate LOL! But seriously, our Italian friends are taking their sweet time unless there's something complicating the deal which we were under the impression that those two elements were already agreed on no matter what happens with the other parts of the mega deal and that they should be on their way soon. At any rate, perhaps this Meko being build for the Egyptian Navy and at this rate because of the sectional construction they're doing seems to speed up the process and that they might just put one of these together and have it tested and ready for delivery by the time our Italianos friends are done cleaning up the Berghaminnis.


Be patient..lol
It is not even a month yet! HaHa..
You know that the EN always chose its components carefully.. so instead of those NATO components there are going to be some potent other ones.. and that takes a li'l time.. they will soon join Al Quwwat El Bahriat El Masriyya..no worries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

BON PLAN said:


> The Italian FREMM are a little bit more powerfull than the french ones : the radar is higher, and quitte effective (the french Herakles is also powerfull). More guns.
> BUT (there is always a "but" ) the vessel is less stable (center of gravity higher).


Everything is calculated around the center of gravity.. so stability is not an issue.. the only advantage of the French Fremm is the sonar.. it has two..and that is normal since it is the ASW version..
The Italian Fremm is AAW platform so the mast is higher hence the radars can see and pic up targets on longer ranges..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt should get into engine production, with low wages it would certainly be possible to achieve cheap production costs. In my opinion it should first be moped and scooter engine production and than move on to larger vehicles electrically or natural gas powered engines. I would hope the MOMP would fund the factory and machinery needed if somebody could prototype and design an engine or if need be reverse engineer a simple engine for a moped or bike

Think for African and Arab export market possible and uses for the military.

Engine like this two stroke would be very simple as a starter and be able to power bikes, mopeds, UGV, and whatnot for the civilian and military market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt should get into engine production, with low wages it would certainly be possible to achieve cheap production costs. In my opinion it should first be moped and scooter engine production and than move on to larger vehicles electrically or natural gas powered engines. I would hope the MOMP would fund the factory and machinery needed if somebody could prototype and design an engine or if need be reverse engineer a simple engine for a moped or bike
> 
> Think for African and Arab export market possible and uses for the military.
> 
> Engine like this two stroke would be very simple as a starter and be able to power bikes, mopeds, UGV, and whatnot for the civilian and military market.











HELWAN DIESEL ENGINES CO. - EECE


Our electronic catalogue displays exclusive content and details of locally made products by Egyptian manufacturing companies from over 20 sectors.




engexportdirectory.com






https://egyptindependent.com/egypt-belarus-discuss-localizing-tractor-manufacturing/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> HELWAN DIESEL ENGINES CO. - EECE
> 
> 
> Our electronic catalogue displays exclusive content and details of locally made products by Egyptian manufacturing companies from over 20 sectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engexportdirectory.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://egyptindependent.com/egypt-belarus-discuss-localizing-tractor-manufacturing/


They are not giving all engine tech, nobody wants to you have to develop it yourself in these days. They may give only some and probably a lot of assembling.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> They are not giving all engine tech, nobody wants to you have to develop it yourself in these days. They may give only some and probably a lot of assembling.


Lol.. Egypt was making even fighters' engines.. read it again about Helwan diesel engines now..
There are countries ready to transfer technology either for money or other tech..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> Looking at the entire list seems to be incremental improvements to a lot of the existing elements from EW to even the radio is going to be improved as apparently is stinks in its present state which I found funny how they admitted that and the way they did. Minor improvements to the RBE2 AESA etc.
> 
> And remember the HMCS I mentioned to you earlier? About how that would be one of my requests for the next batch and not the Israeli one? Well, they even mention it and fascinating how Dassault only offers it on its export models and L'Armee de L'Air doesn't have or use a helmet mounted cueing system at all. That part surprised me quite a bit. I wonder why? They want it now with the F4 standard but why didn't they install or incorporate it earlier as they offered it on the export models?


It is an error in the news to say F3R sees the arrival of AESA. AESA came before (first plane delivered with AESA in 2012 or 2013). F3R maily bring the Meteor and Talios Recce pod plus some improvements to the radar and Spectra.
F4 is focused on communication, so as to be as the F35 a communication nod, The new 1000kg AASM, the new MICA NG. Plus as every standard, some improvments on the radar and Spectra (GaN on Spectra emitters).
It was rumored that F4 will bring the multistatic technology. Officially it is not the case. But unofficially....

F5 can be seen as a MLU : new GaN antenna is the nose AND on each side. Carriers remote. Improvements on stealth (may be thanks to stealth cocoons to hide the AtoG weapons), probably a more powerfull engine thanks to the Turenne 2 R&D effort and the developpment of the Germano French SCAF engine (temperature in the core 2000 to 2100° instead of 1850°).

A F6 is even on the agenda (but no news about it).

As Rafale is seen to fly with the future SCAF, there is a strong road map up to 2060.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> We talked about the MICA NG in this thread a while back when we were discussing the range and lethality of the two MICAs that came with the Rafale and looking at a 30% increase in range is a great thing and with the slight improvements on the RBE2, this should add a huge step to the Rafale's BVR capabilities.


RBE2 AESA is already able to fully exploit the Meteor range (>> 100km). Mica NG is piece of cake !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> Gonna have to look into those "plate radars distributed over the airframe" to understand what the heck they're referring to?! Sounds pretty amazing. Any ideas?


Thales is working for years on non plane AESA radar. A tile radar antenna, able to follow the external shape of a jet. 
2 locations are explored : on each side of the nose, just in front of the air intakes, and on each side of the vertical fin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BON PLAN

The SC said:


> Everything is calculated around the center of gravity.. so stability is not an issue.. the only advantage of the French Fremm is the sonar.. it has two..and that is normal since it is the ASW version..
> The Italian Fremm is AAW platform so the mast is higher hence the radars can see and pic up targets on longer ranges..


The 2 fremm, french and italian, has the same hull. So with more weight on the height (and the italian radar is quite heavy), the stability is less in the italian one. Maybe it's just a little bit.

Between you and me, except the anti sub and the SCALP capacity, I prefer the italian design and anti surface weaponery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Yes!
> Infact the Indian Navy uses the Thales Topsight on the MiG-29K/KuB
> View attachment 666423
> 
> View attachment 666411
> 
> EAF should standardise on this from Thales, probably even manufacture it at home.
> Massive help when flying low in valleys during pitch black conditions and bad weather.



When I read that portion of the HMSD in @BON PLAN 's posts, it automatically registered that I was talking about that exact thing lol and not just that, but specifically the Thales HMSD. While I believe both, the IAF and the EAF are using the Russian MCS with the monocle, I believe that is strictly a weapons cueing system only. While the Thales HMSD is an entire helmet mounted system, it offers a lot more than cueing a missile by eye only like you mentioned.

And the fact that the IAF went out and is adopting that to their MiG-29K/KUB is proof that the Russian one that came with the aircraft is infact only a missile cueing eye monocle and they're looking for much more with the Thales HMDS.

Hopefully we see the Thales in the EAF soon. I'm thinking they didn't get it at the time because of cost since the Rafales were not the only thing on the cart, there were also a couple of LHDs and a frigate and a few corvettes LOL. But I don't think that was the reason. They just didn't want the Israeli Trojan which was the only one being offered as an export HMDS with the Rafale at the time and knew about the Thales and possibly others and are just waiting to get those integrated when they're ready (which apparently they seem to be now from what you're telling me) and go from there.

The crappy thing is that we won't ever know anything about that unless we end up seeing it in a picture or it's in some obscure article from another country or something like that. EAF don't announce things like that which is a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Be patient..lol
> It is not even a month yet! HaHa..
> You know that the EN always chose its components carefully.. so instead of those NATO components there are going to be some potent other ones.. and that takes a li'l time.. they will soon join Al Quwwat El Bahriat El Masriyya..no worries..



So Spain was awarded $248.5 million in FMS for the AIM-120C-7 for their Erufighter Typhoons lolol. And here we are the US refusing to sell us the AIM-120 C-5 even for the 4th largest operator of the F-16. What's wrong with this picture? By now, with all the pressures Egypt has been able to squeeze out of the US including siding with us on the Ethiopian dam fill and punishing Ethiopia (while not by much even though I'm sure they're not happy about losing $180 million in free aid money but still) and even going out and getting the Su-35 shouldn't be an issue at all and if anything, should tempt the US to be a lot more pragmatic than it already is by loosening some of these heavy restrictions and particularly that one since it's a big one.

I wouldn't care about the Longbow radar for example, since it doesn't create a huge upgrade to what we already have and especially with the Ka-52s. But the AMRAAMs is where Egyptian official and lobbyists need to push a lot harder, especially when Spain is getting -- probably 300 missiles for that amount of $ -- that even the EAF can offer to pay for them and not have them be part of the military aid package to incentive the Americans. Someone needs to step up to the plate because once the door opens with the AIM-120, it'll open for many other restrictions and they need to move on it with only 2 months left until the elections because mark my words, if Joe Biden wins, things will get A LOT worst for Egypt. The time to do these things is when the orange baboon is in office and they're running out of time quick!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> So Spain was awarded $248.5 million in FMS for the AIM-120C-7 for their Erufighter Typhoons lolol. And here we are the US refusing to sell us the AIM-120 C-5 even for the 4th largest operator of the F-16


They simply can’t give you AMRAAMs without a realistic CISMOA, no US personnel are bonded to the EAF and I don’t even think that’s a good idea. After all you support Assad w/ weapons and carry out many operations in Libya which can be opposed.
Furthermore the Democrats can F our F-16 fleet more than what they did back in 2013 when we needed them badly against ISIS...


Gomig-21 said:


> I wouldn't care about the Longbow radar for example


I would but not more than AMRAAMs.


Gomig-21 said:


> But the AMRAAMs is where Egyptian official and lobbyists need to push a lot harder


Like I said earlier: If we had worked on influence after Camp David we wouldn’t have had this conversation in the first place.


Gomig-21 said:


> Joe Biden wins, things will get A LOT worst for Egypt. The time to do these things is when the orange baboon is in office and they're running out of time quick!


B2amana ma b2edna, 27na bne3mel ely 3alena w rabena yostor...
The US ambassador in Egypt said that they want Egypt to have the best the US could give - they also said that American Fighters are the best. Sounds to me like they offered Egypt F-15s but Egypt refused - this was said in an Russian article but despite the Russian bias and benefit from it I must say that the Russians are probably not lying since:
1-Egypt would use this to negotiate for the deal they could get.
2-The Russians are close to the Egyptian military so its likely that they were told by an Egyptian official about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> They simply can’t give you AMRAAMs without a realistic CISMOA,



Why do we keep coming back to this thing? That piece of paper has been signed. I don't know of any "portion" that was left out or that wasn't signed that reflects the US' ability to say yes or no as to the capacity of the treaty. To me, once the US embassy in Cairo tweets out a congratulatory expression that they're very happy of this milestone which is the signing of the CISMOA treaty between Egypt and the US means its signed. Not partially signed or just initialed or singed on one page but not the other or a limited signatory. It means it's fully signed. Done deal.

And here's the other thing which has been repeated in several defense publications regarding this particular matter in that this treaty is only part of a series of "deniability steps" for the US to use against giving Egypt the OK for certain weapons that are part of the QME of Israel of which the AIM-120 is part of that. What does that mean? It means that this is only part of a list of usable excuses to deny Egypt and if it's taken care of, i.e. signed, the US can simply move on to the next step and use that as a denial mode which would be Israel's QME would be impacted by Egypt having the AIM-120.

So the whole importance "factor" of the CISMOA is way overrated because of that underlying factor in that it's only part of the list of excuses and even if it's taken care of, the US will move on to another excuse. So let's not put too much importance into it, even if it has in fact already been signed anyway.



ARCH٤R said:


> no US personnel are bonded to the EAF and I don’t even think that’s a good idea.



"Bonded" to the EAF? What does that mean? 



ARCH٤R said:


> After all you support Assad w/ weapons and carry out many operations in Libya which can be opposed.



Can the real ARCH٤R please stand up? Who's this new guy impersonating him? lol
Either way, you basically made my point that there's another "step" in the deniability process and my point is that someone in the EAF or within the political spectrum needs to be able to put all these things aside and find a way to convince the US to abandon that line of thinking and create some sort of agreement that the US would be happy to agree to in exchange for a bit on leniency on some of those weapon's restrictions. Not only on BVRAMRAAMs, but on short range munitions as well such as the AIM-9X as well as JDAM kits. I see Wikipedia shows Egypt as an operator of JDAM kits but I don't think that's correct. The EAF uses several of the GBU Paveway series laser-guided smart bombs, but I don't believe they have been able to acquire the JDAM kit as I've never seen in or heard of it being part of the EAF arsenal. So that would certainly be another item to add to the weapon's relief request.



ARCH٤R said:


> Like I said earlier: If we had worked on influence after Camp David we wouldn’t have had this conversation in the first place.



No use in crying over spilled milk, right? We're dealing with the situation as it presents itself today and so they need to make it happen, or at least find out what it will take to get a major upgrade on all the F-16s and include this weapon's package request be offered. Get it done!



ARCH٤R said:


> B2amana ma b2edna, 27na bne3mel ely 3alena w rabena yostor...
> The US ambassador in Egypt said that they want Egypt to have the best the US could give - they also said that American Fighters are the best. Sounds to me like they offered Egypt F-15s but Egypt refused - this was said in an Russian article but despite the Russian bias and benefit from it I must say that the Russians are probably not lying since:
> 1-Egypt would use this to negotiate for the deal they could get.
> 2-The Russians are close to the Egyptian military so its likely that they were told by an Egyptian official about it.



Totally agree. I think they can step up the pressure a little bit on the Americans before this administration walks out the door (there's a strong possibility of that happening as I'm sure you know based on your flags ) and so at least get the ball rolling so that if there is a change, it'll make the transition that much easier and if there isn't and the baboon gets reelected, then there's a head start and a good 4 more years to really put the pressure on to find out if we need to go full on Russian and Euro now, or if there is at least a chance to empower up the F-16 fleet for the next decade or more and keep the US as an essential partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

To much to answer but what I meant by US personnel being ‘bonded’ was that the US often has access to airfields and could monitor the weapons stock as well as the use of technology. Furthermore I learned that the EAF was carrying airstrikes that are not revealed to public against the MB in Western Libya - this won’t be easy if you signed the CISMOA. One thing I’m sure of is that we want to know what really happens behind the closed doors.


----------



## Philip the Arab

What is the opinion of the Egpytian and Arab members on the K-FX for the Egyptian air force?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> What is the opinion of the Egpytian and Arab members on the K-FX for the Egyptian air force?


I’m not a supporter of any stealth fighter procure. I’m sure they’ll be as detectable as 4th gen if powerful AESA radars are provided.
********
Edit: the only way to truly beat a radar is though active cancelling which would pretty much absorb the radar waves instead of reflecting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> I’m not a supporter of any stealth fighter procure. I’m sure they’ll be as detectable as 4th gen if powerful AESA radars are provided.


Depends on bands of radars, detecting a fighter means nothing without the ability to engage it whereas stealth is optimised for Fighter and tracking radars. Even than generally standoff weapons will be used outside missile range against ground targets.

UHF and VHF cannot provide firing solution because they are too inaccurate.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> Depends on bands of radars, detecting a fighter means nothing without the ability to engage it whereas stealth is optimised for Fighter and tracking radars. Even than generally standoff weapons will be used outside missile range against ground targets.
> 
> UHF and VHF cannot provide firing solution because they are too inaccurate.


But IMO developing a good network where ground based AESA radars and IR sensors could guide the missiles to Stealth fighters would be cheaper - and would leave stealth partially useless. 
I heard we’ll come across a new IMUT vehicle in EDEX 2020. Let’s hope we also see drones and an Egyptian F-35 model haha.


----------



## Gomig-21

BON PLAN said:


> It is an error in the news to say F3R sees the arrival of AESA. AESA came before (first plane delivered with AESA in 2012 or 2013). F3R maily bring the Meteor and Talios Recce pod plus some improvements to the radar and Spectra.
> F4 is focused on communication, so as to be as the F35 a communication nod, The new 1000kg AASM, the new MICA NG. Plus as every standard, some improvments on the radar and Spectra (GaN on Spectra emitters).
> It was rumored that F4 will bring the multistatic technology. Officially it is not the case. But unofficially....



Totally agree. BTW, have you found out anything from the Rafale forumers or anyone close to the brass about the EAF's jets and if in fact they are F3R? Just a reminder, that was what the literature had said at the time that they were brought up to the standard during final assembly and prior to delivery.

Interesting how they've made several trips up to Toulon for specialized training. I remember one of them was the Buddy-buddy refueling training and the other time they escorted president Sisi's aircraft into France and then they were in turn escorted by French Rafales to Toulon.

Nighttime training missions in Toulon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Depends on bands of radars, detecting a fighter means nothing without the ability to engage it whereas stealth is optimised for Fighter and tracking radars. Even than generally standoff weapons will be used outside missile range against ground targets.
> 
> UHF and VHF cannot provide firing solution because they are too inaccurate.













Avia.Pro Russian website # Egypt will be able to detect Israeli F-35 infiltration fighters from a large range thanks to the long-range Rezonans-NE radar that Egypt acquired from Russia with 2 stations
The site says that the radar will be able to see the Israeli fighters hiding among the Syrian-Lebanese mountains and hills.

Given the IDF's concern, he adds, the situation may not actually evolve in Tel Aviv's favor, because in reality, even the F-35 stealth fighters will be detected hundreds of kilometers before their targets.
The Russian radar is of the PESA radar class and it works in the VHF mode with wavelengths capable of detecting stealth targets.

The detection range varies according to the flight altitude of the aircraft and the actions taken by it from acts of interference and deception.

Radar increases the Egyptian air defense capacity, of course, but monitoring stealth fighters is not an easy matter.


https://avia-pro.fr/news/rossiyskay...En-5NleCeiqYnucaF3X9bmyKkfMkadLNCa9_nv0XDM93g




This takes the Egyptian Air defense to a new unprecedented level..


https://topwar.ru/163225-rossijskij...kO9Oj5mFS3UkYScWxAwH1c16D8nqD1vhJr7Z7nuDMXikQ


Early warning radar and long-range Russian aerial survey, Rezonans-NE, works for the Egyptian Air Defense Forces with two regiments: the first regiment in the city of Ras Ghareb, the Red Sea Governorate, opposite Beni Suef Governorate, and the second regiment on the Cairo-Suez Road, and both radars are placed in a high place and there is talk about a Third regiment in southern Egypt

Rezonans-NE is a radar designed for long-range early warning and aerial survey work. It operates in the Very High Frequency VHF of metric wavelengths, which allows detection of stealth targets, including cruise missiles, ballistic missiles and air targets with hypersonic velocities (exceeding Its speeds are Mach 5 and up to Mach 20), and in various weather conditions, with enormous immunity against various obstructions and dense electronic noise. The radar has a range of 1100 km, and the maximum altitude for monitoring air targets is 100 km, and it can detect targets with hypersonic speeds of up to 7 km / s (25,000 km / h), as well as targets with very low velocities up to 0.1 m / s as helicopters in Stability in the air, and it can track 500 air targets at one time, with the ability to predict the locations of falling ballistic missiles by calculating the range, direction and speed.






Due to super-resolution by an additional coordinate (radial velocity), the system has high capabilities for recognizing target classes. The Resonans-NE radar station is a solid-state coherent radar with a circular view of the meter-long range of radio waves with a non-rotating phased array antenna. The radar has a high degree of automation and adaptation to external interference.

The radar operation modes are set automatically or by the operator based on the results of the target and interference situation analysis.

It can be used in automated and non-automated control systems for military and civil purposes. To solve the problems of identification, the radar is equipped with a ground-based radio interrogator.

Two radars can detect aircraft and missiles at a distance of up to 1,100 km, blocking all strategic directions.

The location of these radars was not chosen by chance. It allows you to detect various types of aircraft and missiles at long distances in advance, thereby alerting the Egyptian Air Force and defense forces of any air threat.

“The very high frequency counter-stealth early warning radar [VHF] Rezonans-NE is designed to effectively detect a wide range of current and future aerial targets, including low-visibility cruise and ballistic missiles, hypersonic aircraft, and targets masked by hard electronic countermeasures (ECM), including in a chaotic environment.”

The radar can operate in circular scanning mode or within a certain sector. In addition to peacetime tasks, it can provide early warning of an air attack and information support for air defense and air defense operations. Rezonans-NE includes up to four radar modules, each of which provides 90-degree azimuth control and can operate independently.


https://communalnews.com/russia-deployed-rezonans-ne-radar-systems-near-israeli-border/


There is also the Protivnik-GE 3D (59N6-ТE) radar in Egypt:






The 59N6-ТЕ is a radar of medium and high altitude, having a decimeter wavelength range. Apart from hypersonic targets, it also effectively detects aerodynamic and ballistic objects.

The 59N6-ТЕ radar provides for the measurement of the range, azimuth and altitude of aerial targets. It is capable of detecting objects, flying at a speed of up to 8 000 km/h at a range of up to 450 kilometers and at an altitude of up to 200 kilometers. After detection, it exchanges radar information with C4I complexes. It operates in conditions of jamming and carries out direction finding of active noise jammers.

The station has an automatic and a semi-automatic mode of aerial targets’ acquisition and tracking. In a real time mode it may simultaneously track no less than 1 000 objects and recognize 8 classes of targets, which includes selection of anti-radar missiles and warning its own combat crew of the danger of elimination, inter alia, by high precision munitions and homing missiles. The 59N6-ТЕ radar also includes equipment for the recognition of detected aerial targets in international radar recognition systems Mk-XA and ATC RBS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> What is the opinion of the Egpytian and Arab members on the K-FX for the Egyptian air force?



Yaa i dont there is any chance Egypt could be a member, the fighter itself integrates so much American and Israeli avionics, so i would rule out Egypt even being interested in that program. 

I do apologize too for my for my prolonged absence on the forum the past couple of weeks due to so unforeseen personal circumstances.I will hopefully be more active over the coming weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BON PLAN

Gomig-21 said:


> Totally agree. BTW, have you found out anything from the Rafale forumers or anyone close to the brass about the EAF's jets and if in fact they are F3R? Just a reminder, that was what the literature had said at the time that they were brought up to the standard during final assembly and prior to delivery.
> 
> Interesting how they've made several trips up to Toulon for specialized training. I remember one of them was the Buddy-buddy refueling training and the other time they escorted president Sisi's aircraft into France and then they were in turn escorted by French Rafales to Toulon.
> 
> Nighttime training missions in Toulon.


No decisiv news.
Some say they are F3R except the goodies for deterrence, and some say they are not.
But what is sure is that SCALP and METEOR were not ordered so not delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Some might disagree but I think Egypt should buy or locally manufacture Leopard 2A7 or Revolution (in the near future) rather than T-90s. Local production could be (rather is) hard to negotiate for but I believe KSA is looking into the same topic which could pressure Germany to permit local production or at least partial production of the tank and production of spares in both countries. Also I believe bullpups should be considered, is it so hard to work with Caracal for example? Given if the sick beliefs that other western arm manufacturers would reject such offer turns out to be real.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> After detection, it exchanges radar information with C4I complexes. It operates in conditions of jamming and carries out direction finding of active noise jammers.



C4I, ey? That is quite something if that is in fact what they are doing, not that I doubt you, sir.  I think that whatever the entire system is hooked up to in order to function on a collective basis and to its maximum potential, it's a feat of engineering design that borders on the ultra genius! The way the Armed Forces have taken surveillance with radars and satellites and integrated this entire series of systems into a collective one that functions for the EAF, the EN, EAD and others within the Egyptian military is nothing short of genius. Add to that the fact that they can track any F-35 taking off from anywhere in northern to southern Israel and monitor its flight path is truly amazing. And while stealth creates much more problematic issues than simply tracking it, still, it's pretty amazing that even that has been solved to such a degree of efficiency thanks to our Russian friends.

Then you look at how they've selected and arranged the missile types themselves and at first, I think we were all thinking that these two massive radars with their monstrous ranges and detection precision being Russian of origin would automatically be linked to the S-300VM and then stepped down to smaller-ranged missiles (also Russian) like the TOR and BUK etc. But that isn't the case as we have found out just from talking about the different radar bands with @Mamajama in that the German IRIST-T-SL was specifically bought and plugged into this network to be the first or 2nd in line to strictly be dedicated to stealth aircraft. Realizing all this stuff has made us also realize how well planned this entire air defense umbrella has been designed and implemented. 



The SC said:


>



You look at the shape of this thing from the front and if the F-15 is the eagle, then this thing is the flying bear?  A very menacing raptor in titanium and aluminum alloys & composites and like the Rafales and even the MiG-35s, I hope they increase their numbers even though 30 for a start is excellent considering the size and cost of this aircraft. You really gotta hand it to the EAF and the brass making all these purchase decisions.



HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Yaa i dont there is any chance Egypt could be a member, the fighter itself integrates so much American and Israeli avionics, so i would rule out Egypt even being interested in that program.



Yep, I agree as well. I think we're looking at the EAF to possibly be the first in line to be the export buyer of the Su-57 after the VVS itself. Either the first or close 2nd along with many other countries that seem to be ready to line up to purchase that aircraft including Algeria and a few others. I think the Russians will be surprised at how desirable that aircraft will be by many countries, to the point where they're going to have a back order on it and a difficult time keeping up with orders and satisfying their own needs. I really believe Egypt is on the top of the list from way back when they approached the Russians about the MiG-35.

BTW, anyone who is interested in the Mistral and how magnifcent of a ship it is, take the 50 minutes or however long this video is and watch it because it shows how state of the art this thing is and how incredibly versatile it also is. The propulsion system is a pair of pods that rotate 360 degrees and with the help of a pair of bow thrusters (2 of them not just one like almost every other ship) it can spin 360 degrees on its main axis and dock in tight qarters without the assistance of tugboats. It also shows the ballast system and how it drops the stern into the water to allow the EDA-R catamaran to enter and exit the back of the ship is really incredible technology. It shows a lot of the bridge command and the hospital and the helicopters and the way they're elevated from the deck below to the top deck and how some don't need to fold their rotors etc. A lot of excellent stuff and a really enjoyable video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> What is the opinion of the Egpytian and Arab members on the K-FX for the Egyptian air force?



With the purchases of the MiG & Su-35s, I think it's only logical that they pursue the Su-57 to be the EAF's eventual 5th generation aircraft, regardless of whomever thinks of it as a 5th or not a 5th. It only makes sense that they go that route unless there is a major fallout with Russia, which I doubt.

BTW, question for you being of Jordanian decent - why did the RJAF sell these two fabulous IL-76s to the EAF? Are they planning on getting something different (I thought I heard a rumor about a possible C-17 Globemaster acquisition through US military aid but not sure how true it is) or are they just down-sizing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Jordan is selling a lot of aircraft recently to downsize the budget I think brother. They obviously didn't have a need for these aircraft and current aircraft work. I have heard rumors of fighter jet to replace F-16, and American UCAV acquisition as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> the purchases of the MiG & Su-35s, I think it's only logical that they pursue the Su-57 to be the EAF's eventual 5th generation aircraft, regardless of whomever thinks of it as a 5th or not a 5th. It only makes sense that they go that route unless there is a major fallout with Russia, which I doubt.


Either Su-57 I guess or J-31 if it reaches production. Maybe even both for Hi-Low stealth combination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

BON PLAN said:


> No decisiv news.
> Some say they are F3R except the goodies for deterrence, and some say they are not.
> But what is sure is that SCALP and METEOR were not ordered so not delivered.



How come?

When on July 9, 2018
*France Receives US OK for Export of Scalp Missiles to Egypt*

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/22882/France_Receives_US_OK_for_Export_of_Scalp_Missiles_to_Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BON PLAN

The SC said:


> How come?
> 
> When on July 9, 2018
> *France Receives US OK for Export of Scalp Missiles to Egypt*
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/22882/France_Receives_US_OK_for_Export_of_Scalp_Missiles_to_Egypt


Strange....
I think US gave their OK after MBDA solved the problem by bypassing the US component by a european one....
And once again, no SCALP order firmed so far.

A march 2019 news from a very famous economic french newspaper.








Exportations : comment MBDA desserre le nœud coulant des Etats-Unis (ITAR)


Investissements dans la recherche, rachat de PME ou prise de participation dans des start-up critiques, participation à des programmes de défense de l'Union européenne pour sauvegarder la souveraineté de l'industrie européenne. Trois volets de l'action poursuivie par MBDA pour desserrer la...




www.latribune.fr





" Le coup a été violent pour MBDA et, plus généralement, pour la France et son industrie de défense. D'autant plus violent que ce coup a été porté par un allié, les Etats-Unis qui bloquent depuis plus d'un an l'exportation d'un composant du Scalp vers l'Egypte, l'armée de l'air égyptienne souhaitant équiper ses avions de combat de ce missile de croisière. Une décision qui a entraîné le blocage d'une nouvelle commande du Rafale en Egypte." = "The blow was violent for MBDA and, more generally, for France and its defense industry. All the more violent as this blow was struck by an ally, the United States, which for more than a year has blocked the export of a component of the Scalp to Egypt, the Egyptian air force wishing equip its combat aircraft with this cruise missile. A decision which led to the blocking of a new Rafale order in Egypt"


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279895459767738373Very nice paint scheme!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Either Su-57 I guess or J-31 if it reaches production. Maybe even both for Hi-Low stealth combination.



You know, no matter what side of the field you're on, you can't help but be truly impressed by what China has been able to do between the J-20 and this thing. They've even made some pretty radical changes in the shape from the original prototype to this one here, but the fact that they've whipped up those 5th generation aircraft in the short time they did is nothing short of remarkable. This is another reason why I've always wondered why Egypt never got involved in anything like this even 20 years ago for a 4th generation aircraft. Granted China has extensive experience of 7 decades or more, but we were on the table back in the 60s and could pick up the slack with more ease than most who never did anything. But yu gotta hand it to China and its success in military aviation.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279895459767738373Very nice paint scheme!



Definitely. It does look like it might be missing one more accent color, though. Maybe when the insignia are painted on, that will complete the look.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Rapid Deployment Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> Rapid Deployment Forces
> View attachment 668173
> 
> View attachment 668174


AIO should produce an ACOG type sight and issue it to front line forces in my opinion. Might be expensive, but Egypt is buying Holographic sights for 500+ dollars each and magnifiers but are employing foreign workers and not putting the money back into the economy, and developing the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> AIO should produce an ACOG type sight and issue it to front line forces in my opinion. Might be expensive, but Egypt is buying Holographic sights for 500+ dollars each and magnifiers but are employing foreign workers and not putting the money back into the economy, and developing the industry.



Especially when these guys in particular (Rapid Deployment Forces) are issued SIG 516s as their standard rifle and it's a beauty. They need a forward grip at the least to go with those great bang bangs and have a local sight built that is just as good as any one of the imports like you said and I believe it would be for a lot less and equip them with those two additional yet critical items to make a huge difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Especially when these guys in particular (Rapid Deployment Forces) are issued SIG 516s as their standard rifle and it's a beauty. They need a forward grip at the least to go with those great bang bangs and have a local sight built that is just as good as any one of the imports like you said and I believe it would be for a lot less and equip them with those two additional yet critical items to make a huge difference.


I would have preferred Egypt used Caracal rifle considering their tested in a desert environment and are made by a close ally. I would have liked licensed production in the factory that still produces Maadi. Imagine an offset agreement where AIO supplied optics for UAE guns, and Egyptian guns at the same time. Simply, there is not enough cooperation sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I would have preferred Egypt used Caracal rifle considering their tested in a desert environment and are made by a close ally. I would have liked licensed production in the factory that still produces Maadi. Imagine an offset agreement where AIO supplied optics for UAE guns, and Egyptian guns at the same time. Simply, there is not enough cooperation sadly.
> 
> View attachment 668191



And you know what they did to make those, right? They basically took the good old AR-15 and made 3 slightly different versions of it and called them the CAR 814, 815 & 816 all with slight variations like length of barrel and rails etc. How easy was that? lol. 

Most of these are basically all derivatives of the M-4 really when you get down to it. They all took the M-4 and made slight modifications and variations and called it SIG or whatever.

But really when you look at the armed forces, each branch has its own MG and they stick to them even the smaller submachine guns the special police forces use are all standardized across each group and their tasks. And the grunts are left with the AKs which is fine by me TBH. I actually like the way they've organized the rifle distribution among the forces. At first glance it might look like it's a mishmash of all types within all branches but it's not. Each group is assigned its particular rifle and they stick to it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> And you know what they did to make those, right? They basically took the good old AR-15 and made 3 slightly different versions of it and called them the CAR 814, 815 & 816 all with slight variations like length of barrel and rails etc. How easy was that? lol.
> 
> Most of these are basically all derivatives of the M-4 really when you get down to it. They all took the M-4 and made slight modifications and variations and called it SIG or whatever.
> 
> But really when you look at the armed forces, each branch has its own MG and they stick to them even the smaller submachine guns the special police forces use are all standardized across each group and their tasks. And the grunts are left with the AKs which is fine by me TBH. I actually like the way they've organized the rifle distribution among the forces. At first glance it might look like it's a mishmash of all types within all branches but it's not. Each group is assigned its particular rifle and they stick to it.


Well the designers of the gun are the same who designed HK416, so I think this is a cheaper improved version of it. Also the Car 816 uses Gas piston I think and Car 814 uses rotating bolt That part of it is very different from M4, and M-16 in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> Egyptian Navy SF with FN Scar MK20 SSR


-Reddit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> I would have preferred Egypt used Caracal rifle considering their tested in a desert environment and are made by a close ally. I would have liked licensed production in the factory that still produces Maadi. Imagine an offset agreement where AIO supplied optics for UAE guns, and Egyptian guns at the same time. Simply, there is not enough cooperation sadly.
> 
> View attachment 668191



I’d give the border guards Sig516 and have ARX-160 as a standard rifle. I heard we were to locally produce them? If so then let’s hope it’s soon or we’ll have them when they get old lol.



Philip the Arab said:


> AIO should produce an ACOG type sight and issue it to front line forces in my opinion. Might be expensive, but Egypt is buying Holographic sights for 500+ dollars each and magnifiers but are employing foreign workers and not putting the money back into the economy, and developing the industry.


Yep, and it won’t be hard at all especially for an organization that deals with high tech optics but as others they aren’t open minded.
Mind that Egypt can have some finance by selling the AKM piles to anyone.
If Egypt, UAE, Jordan and KSA were to have a joint military doctrine they could have at the very least Caracals, Egyptian bullet proof suits, AOI optronics, Egypt as an ammo factory, ST-100/500, Tariq missiles, UAE JDAMs, spares shared between their Air Forces and all have a good terrain to test any weapons (the Nile Delta, the sandy deserts and the rocky ones) each being capable of sending all types of aircraft to all bases in the coalition, can have France and the US as secondary members, can put enormous pressure on any foreign supplier to agree on certain terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Well the designers of the gun are the same who designed HK416, so I think this is a cheaper improved version of it. Also the Car 816 uses Gas piston I think and Car 814 uses rotating bolt That part of it is very different from M4, and M-16 in my opinion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 668201



Same with the AR-15. Comes in either or, and it was pretty much based on the solid M4 Carbine and if you really look at all these manufacturers, they've all copied the general body of the M4 receiver and then modified the stock and barrel from there with little difference in the sites etc. AR-15 is a blast to fire. Very accurate and manageable recoil.

Either way, they should set them all up just like this one.








Lord Of Gondor said:


> -Reddit



I believe that was from when the Cypriot forces came to Egypt last year to exercise together and the sniper teams exchanged equipment for a couple firings since the FN Scar is not part of the Egyptian firearms inventory and looks rather boxy, but nice desert camo on it. 

Saw this pic today of an Egyptian M1A1 beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

What are you guys expecting new in EDEX 2020? I expect a new radar, and a new vehicle from IMUT at the bare minimum.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> a new vehicle from IMUT at the bare minimum.


I actually said that in page 417 lol.
I believe Lockheed will offer something significant - it’ll be pointless if they offer the same Viper they did in 2018.
I hope we’ll get to see a new tank offered (European), maybe a Sinai APC, Eurofighters? I doubt. Maybe a new submarine offer from Germany...
There are companies like ‘Capital Masr’ ‘Hegazy’ whom I never heard of. But I believe EDEX 2020 will impress us nonetheless.





Exhibitors







www.egyptdefenceexpo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> I actually said that in page 417 lol.
> I believe Lockheed will offer something significant - it’ll be pointless if they offer the same Viper they did in 2018.
> I hope we’ll get to see a new tank offered (European), maybe a Sinai APC, Eurofighters? I doubt. Maybe a new submarine offer from Germany...
> There are companies like ‘Capital Masr’ ‘Hegazy’ whom I never heard of. But I believe EDEX 2020 will impress us nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.egyptdefenceexpo.com


I think it was Assar(May he rest in peace) who announced it that ST-700 vehicle was being released.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171172339729469442
We also may see new Jordanian development because Jadara is exhibiting and in May 2018 they were developing heavy weight RPG with higher penetration than 650mm to replace RPG-32.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

New pic from Airliners of the new EAF's AW-149 helicopter in that neat desert sand camo. Honestly, not sure if that camo really is appropriate for the duties of this aircraft. One thing to have the Ka-52 Nile Croc. attack helos painted in that color since they're based off of land bases. If these are going to be land-based helos also, then fine with that camo. But if they're going to be marine transport and SAR, that camo definitely doesn't work and will need to be a much more consistent marine color.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> New pic from Airliners of the new EAF's AW-149 helicopter in that neat desert sand camo. Honestly, not sure if that camo really is appropriate for the duties of this aircraft. One thing to have the Ka-52 Nile Croc. attack helos painted in that color since they're based off of land bases. If these are going to be land-based helos also, then fine with that camo. But if they're going to be marine transport and SAR, that camo definitely doesn't work and will need to be a much more consistent marine color.


All Egyptian Helicopters should have either tropical or light grey camouflage, to be hard to spot from above or below respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> New pic from Airliners of the new EAF's AW-149 helicopter in that neat desert sand camo. Honestly, not sure if that camo really is appropriate for the duties of this aircraft. One thing to have the Ka-52 Nile Croc. attack helos painted in that color since they're based off of land bases. If these are going to be land-based helos also, then fine with that camo. But if they're going to be marine transport and SAR, that camo definitely doesn't work and will need to be a much more consistent marine color.


We can safely conclude they are not for marine transport then.. but there are 32 of them.. maybe some will be dedicated to naval duties..and they will have a different camo..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

So... we have ‘Beijing V Great’ exhibiting in EDEX 2020. What do they make?






It’s similar to the kit that was locally produced and introduced in 2018...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> So... we have ‘Beijing V Great’ exhibiting in EDEX 2020. What do they make?
> View attachment 669272
> View attachment 669273
> It’s similar to the kit that was locally produced and introduced in 2018...


Looks like something off wish.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> Looks like something off wish.


I agree... no idea why the MoD would make deals with them, are bulletproof armors that hard to make?


----------



## ARCH٤R

ARCH٤R said:


> I agree... no idea why the MoD would make deals with them, are bulletproof armors that hard to make?


Mind that Egypt recently constructed a factory that is rumored to have received a contract for bulletproof vests/armors for KSA as reported by Russia Today:
https://arabic.rt.com/middle_east/1...ت-الواقية-وأنباء-عن-تنفيذ-صفقة-للجيش-السعودي/
@The SC any idea whether or not this is true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Mind that Egypt recently constructed a factory that is rumored to have received a contract for bulletproof vests/armors for KSA as reported by Russia Today:
> https://arabic.rt.com/middle_east/1...ت-الواقية-وأنباء-عن-تنفيذ-صفقة-للجيش-السعودي/
> @The SC any idea whether or not this is true?


Why not..if there were orders for the ST MRAP family from KSA and the UAE too.. I bet we are going to see more of this.. Egypt has much more manpower and qualified at that..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> We can safely conclude they are not for marine transport then.. but there are 32 of them.. maybe some will be dedicated to naval duties..and they will have a different camo..



Probably so.

BTW, so it sounds like Greece has reached a deal with France and Dassault for the 18 Rafales which IIRC, was contingent on Egypt agreeing to reduce the number of Rafales it would get in the initial deal of 20 or 24 (don't remember the count exactly) to 10 instead so that France can not only be able to make the deal happen with Greece, but to also expedite it so they get them quickly as things are heating up in the eastern Mediterranean. Supposedly the 18 will replace the first and older batch of Mirage 2000, not the Mirage 2000-5 in the Hellenic AF. Those are fine and will stay put and active but they have an original and older batch -- similar to the EAF's Mirage 2000s -- that these Rafales will be replacing.

Have you or anyone else heard that they did in fact make a deal with Egypt to facilitate the Greek order like it was originally published?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Probably so.
> 
> BTW, so it sounds like Greece has reached a deal with France and Dassault for the 18 Rafales which IIRC, was contingent on Egypt agreeing to reduce the number of Rafales it would get in the initial deal of 20 or 24 (don't remember the count exactly) to 10 instead so that France can not only be able to make the deal happen with Greece, but to also expedite it so they get them quickly as things are heating up in the eastern Mediterranean. Supposedly the 18 will replace the first and older batch of Mirage 2000, not the Mirage 2000-5 in the Hellenic AF. Those are fine and will stay put and active but they have an original and older batch -- similar to the EAF's Mirage 2000s -- that these Rafales will be replacing.
> 
> Have you or anyone else heard that they did in fact make a deal with Egypt to facilitate the Greek order like it was originally published?


I heard that a deal for 20+ is or was to be finalized, that means we’ll get Rafales later after the intial expected for Greece to have 10 newly built Rafales. Like I said earlier, it’s a good opportunity to negotiate for partial manufacture in Egypt since we’ll have our Rafales after the initial date. I need to keep stressing on that.
@The SC a little is known about the bulletproof vests KSA will be having, please keep me posted concerning this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Probably so.
> 
> BTW, so it sounds like Greece has reached a deal with France and Dassault for the 18 Rafales which IIRC, was contingent on Egypt agreeing to reduce the number of Rafales it would get in the initial deal of 20 or 24 (don't remember the count exactly) to 10 instead so that France can not only be able to make the deal happen with Greece, but to also expedite it so they get them quickly as things are heating up in the eastern Mediterranean. Supposedly the 18 will replace the first and older batch of Mirage 2000, not the Mirage 2000-5 in the Hellenic AF. Those are fine and will stay put and active but they have an original and older batch -- similar to the EAF's Mirage 2000s -- that these Rafales will be replacing.
> 
> Have you or anyone else heard that they did in fact make a deal with Egypt to facilitate the Greek order like it was originally published?


No..and I do not believe that Egypt will give up on its _at least_ new 12 Rafales..
BTW.. when did Egypt bought 10 aircrafts.. so this is fake when you see 10 here and 10 there.. not a professional report.. Greece is getting 18 Rafales and four Frigates from France..most likely all for free with a promise for French Total to have some rights and percentage in the Greek found Gaz fields.. Egypt is just a lur.. Remember that France financed all or most of the Greek debts that it owed the EU..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> I heard that a deal for 20+ is or was to be finalized, that means we’ll get Rafales later after the intial expected for Greece to have 10 newly built Rafales. Like I said earlier, it’s a good opportunity to negotiate for partial manufacture in Egypt since we’ll have our Rafales after the initial date. I need to keep stressing on that.
> @The SC a little is known about the bulletproof vests KSA will be having, please keep me posted concerning this.


Well.. let's start with this Egyptian private company: Take a look at their products

http://www.engardeegypt.com/en/

Here is much more to it..

https://www.deekongroup.com/showlist/Military_Bulletproof_Shield_in_Egypt.html

Saudi Arabia has a few private companies specialized in this..

And this is a tender by Saudi Arabia in 2019..

GENERAL DIRECTORATE OF CIVIL DEFENSE has floated a tender for Helmet Bulletproof Vest.The project location is Saudi Arabia and the tender is closing on 17 Oct 2019. The tender notice number is 14/2/1441, while the TOT Ref Number is 37109468. Bidders can have further information about the tender and can request the complete tender document by registering on the site.

https://www.tendersontime.com/tenders-details/helmet-bulletproof-vest-2363edc/

Most likely Egypt won this tender..as acording to RT news:

*Egypt establishes a factory for combat helmets, flak jackets, and news of the implementation of a deal for the Saudi 
army*






The Egyptian government confirmed that, "during the celebrations of next October, 4 new factories will be opened, which are the wooden and metal furniture factory, the combat helmet factory and the protective jacket factory, and some other factories for clothing and furnishings are being established and will be opened in April 2021."

A group of activists and bloggers interested in military affairs confirmed that the factory of combat helmets and protective vests is about to manufacture a large order for the Saudi army.

Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi has said that large projects, industrial complexes and new civilian facilities are being opened, as they have been prepared and equipped and are in the final tests.

https://arabic.rt.com/middle_east/1139270-مصر-تنشئ-مصنعا-للخوذ-القتالية-والسترات-الواقية-وأنباء-عن-تنفيذ-صفقة-للجيش-السعودي/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> No..and I do not believe that Egypt will give up on its _at least_ new 12 Rafales..
> BTW.. when did Egypt bought 10 aircrafts.. so this is fake when you see 10 here and 10 there.. not a professional report.. Greece is getting 18 Rafales and four Frigates from France..most likely all for free with a promise for French Total to have some rights and percentage in the Greek found Gaz fields.. Egypt is just a lur.. Remember that France financed all or most of the Greek debts that it owed the EU..



I think it was LaTribune that basically said in order for France to meet the Greek deal -- and since that was an urgent one -- and for Dassault to be able to meet ALL orders (including the 20+ for Egypt) was to see if Egypt was willing to split up its order of those 20+ (which included that ever so messy option for 12 from the original order lol) and split it in 2 which would be 10 within the next year or two or during the Greek order etc., and then the remaining 10+ after the Greek order is fulfilled only so that Dassault can make it happen. Other wise they wouldn't be able to fulfill all the orders. I think that was the intention and not just cutting the order in half to only 10 aircraft or whatever. And as a result of the Greek approval, I was wondering if in fact Dassault had made that agreement with the EAF/Egypt? I guess we'll have to see since there is nothing confirming it or denying it.

Anyway, EN Gowind from a neat angle. Helo pad is ready and waiting!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I’d give the border guards Sig516 and have ARX-160 as a standard rifle. I heard we were to locally produce them? If so then let’s hope it’s soon or we’ll have them when they get old lol.



Well, it seems like many of the Sa'aqa really like their ARX-160 and especially when they add their goodies to them like the holographic sights, suppressors and flashlights/red dots? Guy in the middle bottom looks like a rookie who just got his issue rifle and still hasn't souped it up! 






I guess the same with these guys, and give the beast the biggest gun in the M60 lol! Perfect, reminds me of Blain (Jesse Ventura) in Predator with the minigun lol. 






Then you have another group of Sa'aqa issued the SIG-552s and it seems these guys are part of a group that gets escorted into battle by helo (mostly Chinooks) under cover by Apaches?






Another Sa'aqa with an M4.






Paratrooper? Also with souped up SIG-552.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, it seems like many of the Sa'aqa really like their ARX-160 and especially when they add their goodies to them like the holographic sights, suppressors and flashlights/red dots? Guy in the middle bottom looks like a rookie who just got his issue rifle and still hasn't souped it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the same with these guys, and give the beast the biggest gun in the M60 lol! Perfect, reminds me of Blain (Jesse Ventura) in Predator with the minigun lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have another group of Sa'aqa issued the SIG-552s and it seems these guys are part of a group that gets escorted into battle by helo (mostly Chinooks) under cover by Apaches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Sa'aqa with an M4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paratrooper? Also with souped up SIG-552.


If they use a group layout of service troops w/ a mixture of M60s and SIG-552s then I believe they’ll have an increase in survivability. *Still buying billions worth of Fighter jets but no upgrades for conscripts kit and equipment* says a lot about the military doctrine... I believe we have many Sa’aqa soldiers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Aio production line

AT-3 Sagger control unit with Sophie thermal sight





AN/PVS-4 night vision weapon sight




Some type of periscope for commander or driver of vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARCH٤R



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> View attachment 669606
> View attachment 669608


So if I understand it you aren't looking through the sight you are looking through a camera attached to the sight for aiming?

Or how do you aim if the sight is blocked by a camera?






Honestly I dont like that idea very much, would rather have a soldier just aiming down the sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> So if I understand it you aren't looking through the sight you are looking through a camera attached to the sight for aiming?
> 
> Or how do you aim if the sight is blocked by a camera?



It feeds an eye piece that he's wearing and looking into that way. The idea is that it does all the hard work for him and all he needs to do is look through the eye piece and move to aim the rifle that way. Sort of the same principle as a helo pilot with the eye piece on the gun, except those guys have the movement of the gun also. This doesn't have that, just the aiming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Can someone explain where stands Egyptians armed forces against Israel today?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Gomig-21 said:


> It feeds an eye piece that he's wearing and looking into that way. The idea is that it does all the hard work for him and all he needs to do is look through the eye piece and move to aim the rifle that way. Sort of the same principle as a helo pilot with the eye piece on the gun, except those guys have the movement of the gun also. This doesn't have that, just the aiming.



Moreover, this setting also allows the firer to fire his weapon safely from behind cover, without actually exposing your head due to aiming. You can keep your weapon out of your position, and fire while you yourself are hidden.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

nomi007 said:


> Can someone explain where stands Egyptians armed forces against Israel today?


Could travel both ways and could trade if local boycotts in both countries are overcome. Egypt’s current government could cut ties and contracts with Egyptians who would work or live in Israel but that’s it... pretty much like what it was after 1990. 
But that’s the State... I don’t think the military has its own stand.


----------



## ARCH٤R

PanzerKiel said:


> Moreover, this setting also allows the firer to fire his weapon safely from behind cover, without actually exposing your head due to aiming. You can keep your weapon out of your position, and fire while you yourself are hidden.


Yes but it could be confusing... and I find the devices and their layout unreliable, I bet they are working on a smaller and a well arranged, safe wiring layout.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

PanzerKiel said:


> Moreover, this setting also allows the firer to fire his weapon safely from behind cover, without actually exposing your head due to aiming. You can keep your weapon out of your position, and fire while you yourself are hidden.


That is of course a benefit, I would have to try it myself to know if it would actually be a good setup. Most important thing is that it is helping the defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

PanzerKiel said:


> Moreover, this setting also allows the firer to fire his weapon safely from behind cover, without actually exposing your head due to aiming. You can keep your weapon out of your position, and fire while you yourself are hidden.



True. That particular one is rather cumbersome and probably just a demonstrator. The pic in the post above that by ARCHER showing the soldier in this foxhole with a more flexible unit is probably the one they field more so than that one with the hard pipe coming out of the sight. Ether way, though, I think it's only good for certain applications such as stationary units or units in convoys etc. Maybe breaching tacticals and possibly one or two SF members within a mobile unit could and would use it. Otherwise, I bet it's probably not very effective otherwise.

I was at a gun show last year in southern US and they had something similar only it was remote controlled which I thought would be much better and certainly less cumbersome. The entire thing operated wireless but it took a little bit to get used to.



ARCH٤R said:


> Could travel both ways and could trade if local boycotts in both countries are overcome. Egypt’s current government could cut ties and contracts with Egyptians who would work or live in Israel but that’s it... pretty much like what it was after 1990.
> But that’s the State... I don’t think the military has its own stand.



lol, if you responded in that manner on purpose, then walahi bravo aleik loool.  I think he was wondering how Egypt's military stacks up against Israel's.



The SC said:


>



Are there even enough people in the military to fill up 8 of those structures? LOL. That's is unbelievable what they have built with these octagons and I hope this will be more of an Arab base of operations instead of just Egyptian since the size of it is beyond belief! One for Saudiya, one for the UAE, one for Syria, one for Iraq etc. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Are there even enough people in the military to fill up 8 of those structures? LOL. That's is unbelievable what they have built with these octagons and I hope this will be more of an Arab base of operations instead of just Egyptian since the size of it is beyond belief! One for Saudiya, one for the UAE, one for Syria, one for Iraq etc. lol


Well it seems Egypt got a bigger armed forces than te US.. they have only a Pentagon..HaHaHa!
On a more serious note.. the Egyptian armed forces are huge..most likely preparing for 2030 when Egypt will have one of the biggest economies and a full member of the G-20.. so it is being built for the now and taking account of the future needs too..
Believe it or not Bro.. that thought of many Arab headquarters crossed my mind when they just announced the start of building the Octagon.... most likely some high ranking military attaches from Arab countries, and some very close Egyptian allies will be represented in there or have a special bureau dedicated to them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> View attachment 669606
> View attachment 669608


I wonder how cool it is to look through thermal sights. Probably very useful for finding enemy snipers in Sinai and other places. I hope UAE and KSA can buy equipment from Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Well it seems Egypt got a bigger armed forces than te US.. they have only a Pentagon..HaHaHa!
> On a more serious note.. the Egyptian armed forces are huge..most likely preparing for 2030 when Egypt will have one of the biggest economies and a full member of the G-20.. so it is being built for the now and taking account of the future needs too..
> Believe it or not Bro.. that thought of many Arab headquarters crossed my mind when they just announced the start of building the Octagon.... most likely some high ranking military attaches from Arab countries, and some very close Egyptian allies will be represented in there or have a special bureau dedicated to them..



Yes, it makes all the sense in the world that it would be a shared headquarters for our Arab NATO. And then even when there are huge exercises, they can invite entire armies over LOL! And what you said about 2020 walahi men bo2ak lbab el sama ya m3alem! Wouldn't that be something.

BTW, I'm growing really impatient about seeing some good pictures of these badassmofos maan! Enough of this hiding crap and all that let's see these things flying and their weapons!! I'm also wondering if all the Su-35s get that wing-mounted AESA radar or if that's only an option for the Russian ones? That feature really blows me away at how ingenious it is. I hope our EAF Su-35s have those radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Nestor thermal and YPR gunner observation sight. One day I hope to compile all AIO products.

You can see the thing under the guy operating the turrets head that looks like the YPR gunner observation sight with the farthest right optic covered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, it makes all the sense in the world that it would be a shared headquarters for our Arab NATO. And then even when there are huge exercises, they can invite entire armies over LOL! And what you said about 2020 walahi men bo2ak lbab el sama ya m3alem! Wouldn't that be something.
> 
> BTW, I'm growing really impatient about seeing some good pictures of these badassmofos maan! Enough of this hiding crap and all that let's see these things flying and their weapons!! I'm also wondering if all the Su-35s get that wing-mounted AESA radar or if that's only an option for the Russian ones? That feature really blows me away at how ingenious it is. I hope our EAF Su-35s have those radars.


Egypt is getting the SU-35*S* ..the same as Russia.. So those radars should be there.. also it is a very sophisticated fighter plane using AI as we had a thread on that.. so to test and get very familiar with everything by Egypt..takes its own time.. so let's be patient..Very soon we will see it flying in EAF colors..

https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...ghter_Equipped_With__Artificial_Intelligence_

https://aidaily.co.uk/articles/the-sukhoi-su-35-russias-attempt-at-ai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Bro @ARCH٤R a UAE owned German company won the German army competition with a rifle based closely on the CAR 816. Egypt should have gotten them in my opinion and this solidifies this because a NATO country like Germany wants them.









BREAKING: C.G. Haenel MK556 Wins German Army Tender To Replace G36


After almost six decades with Heckler & Koch, the German Bundeswehr appears to have selected a new supplier for its assault rifle. As things stand today, it seems that Germany's next service rifle will be the C.G. Haenel MK556.




www.thefirearmblog.com










Frag Out! Magazine - Frag Out! Magazine #20


Frag Out! Magazine




fragout.uberflip.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt is getting the SU-35*S* ..the same as Russia.. So those radars should be there..



I think the only way we'll be able to tell for some extent of certainty is when we start seeing pics, we'll have to pay attention to the leading edge flaps where I believe a certain portion of those radars are and look to see if there are any access panels for them. If you look at that picture of the Su-35 I posted in that post and look at the leading edge flaps, you can see those access panels clear as day. That should be the giveaway as to whether the EAF's Super Flankers do indeed have those wing-mounted AESA radars. Little things like that are very exciting because that bit of technology makes that AC that much more lethal and capable than it already is. Hence the impatience!!! 



The SC said:


> also it is a very sophisticated fighter plane using AI as we had a thread on that.. so to test and get very familiar with everything by Egypt..takes its own time.. so let's be patient..Very soon we will see it flying in EAF colors..
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...ghter_Equipped_With__Artificial_Intelligence_
> 
> https://aidaily.co.uk/articles/the-sukhoi-su-35-russias-attempt-at-ai



That is certainly some very cool stuff that exemplifies the new era of military aviation and how far it has come. And of course you're right, having all this tech --specifically AI -- will take a little bit of time to get used to and train on.

I also think it was a good testament to the EAF and their ability to absorb and deply new technology in a rather fast manner just by looking at how quickly they were able to field the Rafales and even put them into combat sorties over Libya. The Rafale is also a pretty complex little fighter with a lot of new technologies in the fusion cockpit and SPECTRA and being able to utilize all that including the RBE2 AESA radar which in effect, is the first time the EAF deployed a fighter with AESA radars. So hopefully they should be able to smoothly induct the Sukhois as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> You can see the thing under the guy operating the turrets head that looks like the YPR gunner observation sight with the farthest right optic covered.
> 
> View attachment 669901



That's really cool, especially you noticing it on these. My favorite part of that is the RDF emblem with the tiger on it. Not sure they need to spell it out in Arabic, though lol! But for the exercise I guess it's alright. And these are just a small element of the RDF and I wouldn't mess with those guys at all. Look at the determination in their faces yalahwee!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> Bro @ARCH٤R a UAE owned German company won the German army competition with a rifle based closely on the CAR 816. Egypt should have gotten them in my opinion and this solidifies this because a NATO country like Germany wants them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: C.G. Haenel MK556 Wins German Army Tender To Replace G36
> 
> 
> After almost six decades with Heckler & Koch, the German Bundeswehr appears to have selected a new supplier for its assault rifle. As things stand today, it seems that Germany's next service rifle will be the C.G. Haenel MK556.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefirearmblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frag Out! Magazine - Frag Out! Magazine #20
> 
> 
> Frag Out! Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fragout.uberflip.com


What can I say, I should become the Defence Minister.
Any UAE owned Defence company would give Egypt the best of deals like local manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Even while locally manufacturing this, we still don’t bother producing thousands to replace AK-47s.




_______
I spoke to a contract manager who deals with the EAF, he thinks we aren’t making good use of our industrial capacity since we still import dumb bombs and finds the possibility of locally manufacturing smart bombs ‘hard’ but I believe hard means possible whatsoever.


----------



## Gospel reaper

i know that my be out if this fourm context but i don't know who to asks.

after the news of the peace agreement between israel and uae then bahrain and the amount the hate they got from both other arabs and muslims on this subs.
so that made me do an article about the Jewish-arab relation from 1900 till now -which now is in 5th page and still in the 80s era- which i intended to post when i finished. 
But after this post - UAE and Bahrain sign agreement with Israel at the White House | Pakistan Defence - and started reading the comments. i started having doubt that any of my efforts will change thier mindset.
i will complete the article anyway, but my question is do i even bother posting here?

sorry if it is not this fourm specialty but honestly i didnt know who to asks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Egypte : MBDA monte à bord des frégates allemandes MEKO avec le VL-Mica NG


MBDA a réussi à faire monter le missile surface-air VL Mica NG à bord des Meko allemandes achetées par l’Égypte. Une commande qui ouvre de nouvelles perspectives pour le Rafale.




www.latribune.fr




Not bad but we need missiles w/ a higher range


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gospel reaper said:


> i know that my be out if this fourm context but i don't know who to asks.
> 
> after the news of the peace agreement between israel and uae then bahrain and the amount the hate they got from both other arabs and muslims on this subs.
> so that made me do an article about the Jewish-arab relation from 1900 till now -which now is in 5th page and still in the 80s era- which i intended to post when i finished.
> But after this post - UAE and Bahrain sign agreement with Israel at the White House | Pakistan Defence - and started reading the comments. i started having doubt that any of my efforts will change thier mindset.
> i will complete the article anyway, but my question is do i even bother posting here?
> 
> sorry if it is not this fourm specialty but honestly i didnt know who to asks.


I think you should also consider sharing your work in other places too because I don’t think posting it here is completely worth it.


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ravenman

What is this? Headquarters of Arab Nato?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ravenman said:


> What is this? Headquarters of Arab Nato?


The HQ of the Egyptian Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gospel reaper said:


> i know that my be out if this fourm context but i don't know who to asks.
> 
> after the news of the peace agreement between israel and uae then bahrain and the amount the hate they got from both other arabs and muslims on this subs.
> so that made me do an article about the Jewish-arab relation from 1900 till now -which now is in 5th page and still in the 80s era- which i intended to post when i finished.
> But after this post - UAE and Bahrain sign agreement with Israel at the White House | Pakistan Defence - and started reading the comments. i started having doubt that any of my efforts will change thier mindset.
> i will complete the article anyway, but my question is do i even bother posting here?
> 
> sorry if it is not this fourm specialty but honestly i didnt know who to asks.



Yes, for sure. I would like to read it and I'm sure many others would also. Post it in the Middle East section and make a good title for it and I'm sure many will read it and let them voice their opinion on the matter and what you said. Now you have a taste of the brutal hatred that infects this area against Arabs in general, it's good to see it in the context of something like that agreement instead of other threads of weapons procurement etc. So let us know when you finish it and post it.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



That is so cool. The problem I have with it ever since they first started building this mammoth installation and we started recognizing the gargantuan size of that entire base of operations (and BTW, a perfect circle that probably spans a diameter of 5 kilometres?) is how and what will they be using to defend this site from a potential aerial attack should God forbid a war start and it becomes a juicy target?

They'll have to build hidden, underground SAM batteries that open up and rise up out of the ground and fire away at incoming threats. Possible several CIWS also like they set up and used effectively in the US' Green Zone in Baghdad a couple of nights ago. But this, here, will require a serious ground to air defensive system similar to what the Pentagon has also, even though the US hardly has much of a threat to worry about (with the exception of the crazy events of 911), but I think this is very important to have a very powerful SAM and CIWS defensive system set up in a way that even protects them also, since a capable enemy can try to take out those defensive systems first and then attack the octagons. So I wonder if they'll buy more S-300VMs or maybe S-400 or set up other types of SAMs? I'm sure we won't know anything about them, but we can speculate.

Also, in recent news, it looks like our friend Mahmoud Gamal has posted on his Twitter that La Tribune wrote an article that the Egyptian Navy will be the first operator of the MICA NG vertical Launch System on its new MEKO frigates. Exciting stuff.

*Egypt: MBDA boards German MEKO frigates with VL-Mica NG*









Egypte : MBDA monte à bord des frégates allemandes MEKO avec le VL-Mica NG


MBDA a réussi à faire monter le missile surface-air VL Mica NG à bord des Meko allemandes achetées par l’Égypte. Une commande qui ouvre de nouvelles perspectives pour le Rafale.




www.latribune.fr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That is so cool. The problem I have with it ever since they first started building this mammoth installation and we started recognizing the gargantuan size of that entire base of operations (and BTW, a perfect circle that probably spans a diameter of 5 kilometres?) is how and what will they be using to defend this site from a potential aerial attack should God forbid a war start and it becomes a juicy target?
> 
> They'll have to build hidden, underground SAM batteries that open up and rise up out of the ground and fire away at incoming threats. Possible several CIWS also like they set up and used effectively in the US' Green Zone in Baghdad a couple of nights ago. But this, here, will require a serious ground to air defensive system similar to what the Pentagon has also, even though the US hardly has much of a threat to worry about (with the exception of the crazy events of 911), but I think this is very important to have a very powerful SAM and CIWS defensive system set up in a way that even protects them also, since a capable enemy can try to take out those defensive systems first and then attack the octagons. So I wonder if they'll buy more S-300VMs or maybe S-400 or set up other types of SAMs? I'm sure we won't know anything about them, but we can speculate.
> 
> Also, in recent news, it looks like our friend Mahmoud Gamal has posted on his Twitter that La Tribune wrote an article that the Egyptian Navy will be the first operator of the MICA NG vertical Launch System on its new MEKO frigates. Exciting stuff.
> 
> *Egypt: MBDA boards German MEKO frigates with VL-Mica NG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypte : MBDA monte à bord des frégates allemandes MEKO avec le VL-Mica NG
> 
> 
> MBDA a réussi à faire monter le missile surface-air VL Mica NG à bord des Meko allemandes achetées par l’Égypte. Une commande qui ouvre de nouvelles perspectives pour le Rafale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latribune.fr


Seems the Octagon can withstand even a nuclear attack!.. it also seems it is deeper that what is on the surface with deep tunnels linking all its parts..
Bro, do you remember when Egypt sold the Amon air defense system to the US to protect the white house!? We can guess there will be a potent layered air defense to protect the whole Octagon..

Yes the VL-Mica NG with its AESA radar seeker and 40 km range is a much better option than the South African missile system.. can't even compare tech-wise..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> Bro, do you remember when Egypt sold the Amon air defense system to the US to protect the white house!?


What! Source!




From the operations in the Sinai in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> What! Source!
> View attachment 670465
> 
> From the operations in the Sinai in 2018.


During the war to liberate Kuwait from Iraq, the Egyptian Amun system operated in a highly efficient manner. As this system was able in the war to liberate Kuwait to shoot down Iraqi-Chinese cruise missiles and its performance was honorable which made Kuwait request a contract for more Egyptian (Amoun) batteries in 2001 after the Iraqis seized the 5 systems Kuwait had.

Which made the US conclude a deal with Egypt to supply it with the (Amun) system in exchange for the Apache helicopter deal, and the Americans expressed their great admiration for this system.












https://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Story.aspx?sid=67646&sid=67646


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> https://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Story.aspx?sid=67646&sid=67646


Not working


The SC said:


> During the war to liberate Kuwait from Iraq, the Egyptian Amun system operated in a highly efficient manner. As this system was able in the war to liberate Kuwait to shoot down Iraqi-Chinese cruise missiles and its performance was honorable which made Kuwait request a contract for more Egyptian (Amoun) batteries in 2001 after the Iraqis seized the 5 systems Kuwait had.
> 
> Which made the US conclude a deal with Egypt to supply it with the (Amun) system in exchange for the Apache helicopter deal, and the Americans expressed their great admiration for this system.


Was it modified in Egypt? Any idea where I could read more about it?
Aside of all this, Al Jazeera has shared a clip about the Egyptian Armed Forces digging a canal by the Gaza Strip along w/ ‘high tech’ walls and fences. Should someone check the retweets he would surely find out where most Egyptians stand concerning this regard...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305899178069876736Check the retweets by the accounts that have a ‘life’. Most support the plan but AJ is doing what I believe is biased journalism where they would share news like ‘Satellite Imagery shows that Sisi has withdrawn the aircrafts from Sidi Barrani after the Display’ but they wouldn’t share any content about they showing up in 2 other airbases closer to the Libyan border - mind that they mentioned Sisi and not Egypt or the Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> What! Source!
> View attachment 670465
> 
> From the operations in the Sinai in 2018.


Nice picture. Who's the chick is what I want to know! 

BTW, I noticed something about these helos about a year or so ago and you can see it clearly in this picture here. That Apache looks really cool and ready to hunt and fry some crispy cretin terrorros with those rocket launchers and Hellfire missiles. But if you look at the tail rotor, notice how the blades are paired in two's? Instead of having 4 blades all spaced out evenly -- like they used to be on all helos whether they were 3 or 4 or 5 or more on the larger ones -- but now, on these size helos, they almost always have 4 blades but the strange thing I noticed is the spacing. They pair them so that each pair is tight to each other. It's like a 2 and 2 blade system. Can't remember them always being like that.

Mi-24 is 3-bladed spread out evenly but the Mi-35 is paired like the Apache. Interesting.












Looks like the Apache and the Mi-28 have that tail rotor configuration out of this batch here. Others like the Blackhawk are evenly spaced with others that have odd numbered blades. Just thought it was interesting and I could've sworn the Apache wasn't always like that, but I might be mistaken. Maybe I just never noticed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Not working
> 
> Was it modified in Egypt? Any idea where I could read more about it?
> Aside of all this, Al Jazeera has shared a clip about the Egyptian Armed Forces digging a canal by the Gaza Strip along w/ ‘high tech’ walls and fences. Should someone check the retweets he would surely find out where most Egyptians stand concerning this regard...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305899178069876736Check the retweets by the accounts that have a ‘life’. Most support the plan but AJ is doing what I believe is biased journalism where they would share news like ‘Satellite Imagery shows that Sisi has withdrawn the aircrafts from Sidi Barrani after the Display’ but they wouldn’t share any content about they showing up in 2 other airbases closer to the Libyan border - mind that they mentioned Sisi and not Egypt or the Armed Forces.


Yes it is an old link.. but it came from the government.. 

*Skyguard 'AMOUN' Scores Direct Hit in Live Missile Firing Using Raytheon-Upgraded Launcher*

http://www.defense-aerospace.com/ar...sts-upgraded-skyguard-air-defense-system.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

What is this guys?


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> What is this guys?


A photoshopped wallpaper.
There we go!





Alexandria Shipyard


Alexshipyard offisial site




alexyard.com.eg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21

Check the SAVA Submarines (Serbia .. 2007)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306197102616215553Explains Why Egypt is investing in her security so robustly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Check the SAVA Submarines (Serbia .. 2007)



I see that, bro. Who was it that was arguing about that saying Serbia retired them and never sold any to Egypt? He should see this but what is the source to this info, bro? 

That's amazing, but how come we never saw them and where are they now? Did they use them for a few years and then scrap them? That might've been what happened because we would've seen them by now. Or you think they've kept them secret and out of sight for all this time?



Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306197102616215553Explains Why Egypt is investing in her security so robustly.



The field they've been pumping gas out of called "Zohr" for the last 4 or 5 years had an estimated 30 trillion cubic ft. It's predicted to be the largest in the eastern Mediterranean and why there is such stiff battles going on for the EEZ demarcation and rights to explore between a certain country and all others in that area. But you're probably right, some of that has been backing some of these military purchases for sure, while the rest has come from decades of not really spending it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

According to this Russian Twitter account, the Ka-52K Katrans just completed their final testing and are now scheduled for production. I'm guessing once the Russian Navy gets their order complete, maybe we'll hear of an Egyptian final contract to the temporary tender signed a few years ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306570838565687296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306197102616215553Explains Why Egypt is investing in her security so robustly.


It’s also because they put in mind that the Navy and Air Force could take part in coalitions like Yemen, I guess this is a reason for why they put little effort in the Army but much effort in the Navy & the Air Force.
Now, the Ka-52K is given the green light for serial production. This could mean that we can be having more than just Su-35s and MiG-29M2 upgrades in the future.
RDF:





What vests are they wearing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306520883427790848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I see that, bro. Who was it that was arguing about that saying Serbia retired them and never sold any to Egypt? He should see this but what is the source to this info, bro?
> 
> That's amazing, but how come we never saw them and where are they now? Did they use them for a few years and then scrap them? That might've been what happened because we would've seen them by now. Or you think they've kept them secret and out of sight for all this time?


Bro..the source of those news was a research center linked to the Tel Aviv University.. which has a good credibility..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Pictures from interview with border control commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @ARCH٤R @The SC can you guys help me figure out which radar this is? I cant seem to find exactly which it is.



It seems to be made in Egypt..





The optics are produced by Arab International Optics. They are AN / PVS-7B and AN / PVS-4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

PanzerKiel said:


> Moreover, this setting also allows the firer to fire his weapon safely from behind cover, without actually exposing your head due to aiming. You can keep your weapon out of your position, and fire while you yourself are hidden.



Meant to ask you when you made this post, your title of professional is based on what in the Pakistani army? Just curious since it's good to have members who were or still are active in a military. The latter is usually less than the former, of course. You don't have to answer of course if you don't feel comfortable about it. I'm just nosy. 



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Explains Why Egypt is investing in her security so robustly.



Hey man, really glad to see you participate in this thread. Waiting for the day the IAF and the EAF participate together.



The SC said:


> Bro..the source of those news was a research center linked to the Tel Aviv University.. which has a good credibility..



Zeft el tin dol lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Quite odd seems Egypt may have bought Yabhon drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Gomig-21 said:


> members who are active in a military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> Quite odd seems Egypt may have bought Yabhon drones.


Do you think any of these were taken by a Yahbon?








So, in case anyone was traveling in Egypt, don’t come close to the red regions, have a permit before going to the green regions. The border guards have came across several smugglings and militants in those regions. (Although we can still travel to Mersa Matruh and Sallum freely).




That doesn’t look fun sized...




Interesting to see tracing carried out by the border guards.








Photos of the EAF countering smugglers and border breaches after being located by the Border Guards:










(on the screen)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> So, in case anyone was traveling in Egypt, don’t come close to the red regions, have a permit before going to the green regions. The border guards have came across several smugglings and militants in those regions. (Although we can still travel to Mersa Matruh and Sallum freely).



I think the way they've set up this entire border control and management is very well-planned and efficient. Considering the incredible amount of weapons they've used and F-16 sorties and UAVs they've been flying just looking for trespassers and bombing the living daylights out of them that it was really putting a lot of pressure on the F-16 fleet. This way it's much more efficient as well as accurate in seeing who and where they're trying to infiltrate, and so they only need to send out the EAF as needed. Even giving the UAVs a break in the process as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Alright, we’re having BAE, Leonardo, Northrop Grumman, Lockheed Martin, Rafale International, Raytheon and MBDA all exhibiting in this year, https://www.hensoldt.net/ is also exhibiting and they offer top notch tech and their avionics are integrated on the Eurofighter. Stress on *Eurofighter. *
@Philip the Arab - Damn it he’s band... TF.
I hope you’ll make another, spare account and did you hear anything about Jadara equipping our ST family with ATGMs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> What is this guys?



That shouldn't be far from what it will be like, actually. I just hope that's not where they put the roundel. That's kind of like a weird spot for it but they eliminated it on the MiGs and never put the body roundel on like the Rafales. Probably because of the LERX and how it gets in the way. But seeing a formation of F-16s, Mirage 2000s, Rafales, MiG-35s and Su-35s should be pretty wild.



ARCH٤R said:


> @Philip the Arab - Damn it he’s band... TF.



It's really too bad. His participation is great and not only on this thread.



ARCH٤R said:


> Alright, we’re having BAE, Leonardo, Northrop Grumman, Lockheed Martin, Rafale International, Raytheon and MBDA all exhibiting in this year,



It was bound to get bigger and bigger every year with the success of the previous year. That's quite the lineup and IIRC, some of those were already there last year like MBDA and Raytheon if I'm not mistaken. I mentioned after last year's success that hopefully and eventually they'll have a static display of aircraft and an airshow to go with it, similar to the UAE airshow and military exhibit. That would be quite the event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> Alright, we’re having BAE, Leonardo, Northrop Grumman, Lockheed Martin, Rafale International, Raytheon and MBDA all exhibiting in this year, https://www.hensoldt.net/ is also exhibiting and they offer top notch tech and their avionics are integrated on the Eurofighter. Stress on *Eurofighter. *
> @Philip the Arab - Damn it he’s band... TF.
> I hope you’ll make another, spare account and did you hear anything about Jadara equipping our ST family with ATGMs?


I have Philip added on mein Instagram and I will ask him for information on this matter. It is nice to hear there will be important companies participating in the exhibition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

@ARCH٤R 
He has given me more information and told me that the development of the terminator is complete since last august and there is work towards developing the components in country to replace foreign components from Ukraine. The capacity is apparently 2500 units a year but penetration is only 550 mm of RHA after ERA.

Here is the turret pictures he linked to me that can be options for the Egyptian armored vehicles.







He also told me of some new type of rocket grenade launcher that is better than the current system produced in Jordanien. He said that the exhibition in Jordanien is cancelled so they cannot present the new system until 2022 so they may present it in Egypt this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> That doesn’t look fun sized...


Haha, I have seen this before. It was used by this old German hunter on his Haenel rifle at night. He bought it for 800 euros from a military friend who didnt need it. I think Egypt may be able to produce it.

It was quite heavy at 3 or 4 pounds and quite bulky but from what he said held zero well and was very rugged.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> @ARCH٤R
> He has given me more information and told me that the development of the terminator is complete since last august and there is work towards developing the components in country to replace foreign components from Ukraine. The capacity is apparently 2500 units a year but penetration is only 550 mm of RHA after ERA.
> 
> Here is the turret pictures he linked to me that can be options for the Egyptian armored vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 671487
> 
> 
> He also told me of some new type of rocket grenade launcher that is better than the current system produced in Jordanien. He said that the exhibition in Jordanien is cancelled so they cannot present the new system until 2022 so they may present it in Egypt this year.


They seem a good choice to equip our ST-100s until the Chinese ATGM replace them. A scenario like an offensive on Jufra would be countered well by ST-100s w/ ATGMs and infrared sights that would ‘hunt’ GNA Toyotas and even Turkish M60 tanks in certain occasions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> They seem a good choice to equip our ST-100s until the Chinese ATGM replace them. A scenario like an offensive on Jufra would be countered well by ST-100s w/ ATGMs and infrared sights that would ‘hunt’ GNA Toyotas and even Turkish M60 tanks in certain occasions.


I think Egypt could integrate is own optics as well and looking at the website the thermals on the quad missile launcher has a range of 3500 meter detection of vehicle with thermals. The missile itself has 2.5km range.

Will penetrate M60 and Leopard 1 quite easily. They dont have ERA which means it will penetrate probably 650mm with both warheads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mamajama said:


> Will penetrate M60 and Leopard 1 quite easily. They dont have ERA which means it will penetrate probably 650mm with both warheads.


Not sure about the Turkish SABRA but would at least do damage that’s for sure.


Mamajama said:


> I think Egypt could integrate is own optics as well and looking at the website the thermals on the quad missile launcher has a range of 3500 meter detection of vehicle with thermals. The missile itself has 2.5km range.


Indeed but I’m sure they don’t bother giving it all they have, this has been the case for years. They idea of countering tanks and Militias with high tech armored vehicles with superior missiles and tech hit me recently, I find it logical and efficient since ST-100s seem better for urban battlefields and with good performance in sandy deserts and easy maintenance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Type59

Mamajama said:


> I think Egypt could integrate is own optics as well and looking at the website the thermals on the quad missile launcher has a range of 3500 meter detection of vehicle with thermals. The missile itself has 2.5km range.
> 
> Will penetrate M60 and Leopard 1 quite easily. They dont have ERA which means it will penetrate probably 650mm with both warheads.
> 
> View attachment 671497



I like to add:

Modern ERA is effective against tandem warheads. Missile would be effective if launched simultaneously at target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Type59 said:


> I like to add:
> 
> Modern ERA is effective against tandem warheads. Missile would be effective if launched simultaneously at target.


Leopard 1 and M60 dont have ERA I think especially those being sent as fodder to Libya which are older and probably in storage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hahaaa, yeah baby the chief in charge getting a completely real tour (none of that virtual crap) in one of the new deadly Nile Crocodiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

So, I have a thought that is rather challenging to say the least and could be rather controversial but is especially instigating in a very strong way and I'm not even sure that Russia would be ok with it anyway, but perhaps a deal with it could be struck to allow it to happen. Although I'm not sure if it can be done in the first place without the source codes and ability to reprogram the computer and fire control system in the F-16s that the US is the only one that has the ability to do so and that is......try installing the R-77-1 onto the fleet of F-16, why not try?

I think Egypt will eventually face some level of sanctions from the US because of its purchase of the Su-35 and the warnings from that dickdong Pompeepee. He's not going to make the idle threat and not follow through with it and so I expect heavy sanctions from the US if the orange baboon wins a 2nd term (which would really suck like nothing ever before) and even might happen if Joe the Jerk Biden gets elected since he already hates Sisi with a passion and probably wouldn't mind following through with that threat of sanctions.

That being said, why not try mounting and programming the R-77 to be fired off the huge fleet of F-16s if it is at all possible to do it without the US' help? Take this bad larries here:






-----and install them on these.










I think if the US has any inclination to putting sanctions on Egypt, Egypt should start thinking of doing things like that or if it's more compatible or an easier integration to integrate MICAs, then perhaps think about integrating those on the F-16. I doubt the French would go along with that and maybe even the Russians might be a little reluctant to do that unless Egypt decides to buy a large batch of the missiles.

At any rate, should those options fail, perhaps China would be willing to help the EAF integrate the PL series of missiles onto the F-16s. If sanctions do in fact go into effect, it behooves Egypt to start thinking about improvising certain elements to fight back on its own terms. I think that with the peace treaty and the military aid associated with it, those actually complicate things and put the US in a difficult position to be able to instill long term sanctions on Egypt, and especially military ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

You know how a certain country to the far north of the Med sea is always boasting about some indigenous cruise missile? Well, with the SCALPs is one thing, but there will also be this beast in the EAF that will come with the Su-35s.






As @The SC posted a thread about the weapons that will accompany the EAF Su-35S', this might be one of the most impressive ones on that list. The Russian one has a range of 550 km while the export rules limit those to 300 km which is still pretty damn good.

*New Egyptian Su-35 jets will have Russian super missile: photos*








New Egyptian Su-35 jets will have Russian super missile: photos


BEIRUT, LEBANON (4:40 P.M.) - The Russian media recently reported on Egypt's acquisition of the Russian-made Su-35 jet, which they




www.almasdarnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Really like this picture. Someone (member of the Sa'aqa Special Forces) is happy and excited to be getting on the Mistral for a major training exercise which also includes the Navy special forces in their RIBs. Looks like about 6 RIBs on their trailers ready to be loaded for an amphibious exercise with special forces and their Hummers.






And speaking of RIBs, (@Philip the Arab would be interested in this)

BANGLADESH NAVY BUYS EGYPTIAN RIBs.









Bangladesh Navy buys Egyptian RIBs


Restricted Content This is a Premium content. Please purchase to view full content. Premium Article $10.00 Add to basket Purchases can be made with Credit




www.defseca.com





@Avicenna does this tick you off, bro?  Sorry, man, I know how much you despise anything Egyptian so I figured I'd rub it in. This is actually good stuff, for both countries since we really are friends despite how you feel!

I know @UKBengali would appreciate this since he doesn't have those anti-Egyptian negative sentiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @Lord Of Gondor , have you seen these pics before? Those Rafales sure are sweet, ey? 
I believe these were taken at Toulon, France when 3 EAF Rafales accompanied President Sisi to France and they participated with the French Larmee De L'Air for specific budy-buddy refueling exercises. 

Click for larger and High-res versions.










I've actually been screaming about acquiring a couple of heavy transport aircraft (and especially a heavy air refueler) for over 10 years now since the EAF has been doing air refueling qualifications during Bright Star exercises every year they had it since the F-16s and F-4 Phantoms arrived in Egypt! As a matter of fact, the Mirage 2000s were also performing A2A refueling qualifications with the designated NATO KC-139 which if IIRC was part of the Turkish air force back when things were fine between the two countries. And so now, finally, with this purchase of the two ex-Jordanian IL-76s we can finally say thank God that they made this move and what the heck took them so long? And when will they be able to acquire a heavy air reufeler which would probably have to also be Russian IL-76s or IL-78's. 

The question is, would the Russian big birds have the boom? I know they have the drag chute baskets for aircraft with probes on them which would be the EAF Rafales, Mirage 2Ks, MiG-35s and Su-35s but the entire fleet of F-16s would require a boom and I'm not sure the Russians have that? 

They might have to look at other options such as the A-400 from Air Bus maybe? I think they tried but couldn't come to an agreement. Hope they keep trying since even with buddy-buddy refueling capabilities with the Rafales and MiG-35s, if they got a heavy refueler or two, it would truly extend the EAF's range all over the eastern Mediterranean Sea as well as the Gulf of Suez and the Red Sea and thoroughly into central Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> So, I have a thought that is rather challenging to say the least and could be rather controversial but is especially instigating in a very strong way and I'm not even sure that Russia would be ok with it anyway, but perhaps a deal with it could be struck to allow it to happen. Although I'm not sure if it can be done in the first place without the source codes and ability to reprogram the computer and fire control system in the F-16s that the US is the only one that has the ability to do so and that is......try installing the R-77-1 onto the fleet of F-16, why not try?
> 
> I think Egypt will eventually face some level of sanctions from the US because of its purchase of the Su-35 and the warnings from that dickdong Pompeepee. He's not going to make the idle threat and not follow through with it and so I expect heavy sanctions from the US if the orange baboon wins a 2nd term (which would really suck like nothing ever before) and even might happen if Joe the Jerk Biden gets elected since he already hates Sisi with a passion and probably wouldn't mind following through with that threat of sanctions.
> 
> That being said, why not try mounting and programming the R-77 to be fired off the huge fleet of F-16s if it is at all possible to do it without the US' help? Take this bad larries here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----and install them on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if the US has any inclination to putting sanctions on Egypt, Egypt should start thinking of doing things like that or if it's more compatible or an easier integration to integrate MICAs, then perhaps think about integrating those on the F-16. I doubt the French would go along with that and maybe even the Russians might be a little reluctant to do that unless Egypt decides to buy a large batch of the missiles.
> 
> At any rate, should those options fail, perhaps China would be willing to help the EAF integrate the PL series of missiles onto the F-16s. If sanctions do in fact go into effect, it behooves Egypt to start thinking about improvising certain elements to fight back on its own terms. I think that with the peace treaty and the military aid associated with it, those actually complicate things and put the US in a difficult position to be able to instill long term sanctions on Egypt, and especially military ones.


The Russian/Chinese missiles on the F-16 would be very difficult. The MICA on the other hand should be more or less plug and play(especially the IR). The problem could be through the End User Monitoring Agreements if such a thing were to happen IMO.
If bipartisan support exists(I am certain it does) and Egypt is willing to lean on the congress a bit, then I think the F-16s can be upgraded very fast.
PAF was also in a similar quagmire but just one smart decision meant all pre Peace Drive F-16s got a comprehensive upgrade and bringing them more or less on par with the block 52+ jets.
Taiwan is another example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

These things actually put on quite the airshow at the opening ceremony of Bernice airbase. Considering they're basically brand new aircraft only inducted into the EAF for 2 years, the EAF pilots flying these things did a great job showing some of these birds' capabilities. I think the best part of this entire ceremony was the choreography and managing the flight paths of all the different jets as well as cargo planes and helicopters taking off and landing and flying in from other locations etc., staying away from any dangerous air or ground collisions that could happen very easily with such a busy schedule and air traffic. The only thing missing was any UAVs flying!!






The only other country that would have a compatible aircraft that our boys can learn from and work with and participate to grow their skills and familiarity of these great birds is the Indian Navy and their MiG-29Ks. Those are almost identical to these and would really be something to see them work together.


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> So, I have a thought that is rather challenging to say the least and could be rather controversial but is especially instigating in a very strong way and I'm not even sure that Russia would be ok with it anyway, but perhaps a deal with it could be struck to allow it to happen. Although I'm not sure if it can be done in the first place without the source codes and ability to reprogram the computer and fire control system in the F-16s that the US is the only one that has the ability to do so and that is......try installing the R-77-1 onto the fleet of F-16, why not try?
> 
> I think Egypt will eventually face some level of sanctions from the US because of its purchase of the Su-35 and the warnings from that dickdong Pompeepee. He's not going to make the idle threat and not follow through with it and so I expect heavy sanctions from the US if the orange baboon wins a 2nd term (which would really suck like nothing ever before) and even might happen if Joe the Jerk Biden gets elected since he already hates Sisi with a passion and probably wouldn't mind following through with that threat of sanctions.
> 
> That being said, why not try mounting and programming the R-77 to be fired off the huge fleet of F-16s if it is at all possible to do it without the US' help? Take this bad larries here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----and install them on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if the US has any inclination to putting sanctions on Egypt, Egypt should start thinking of doing things like that or if it's more compatible or an easier integration to integrate MICAs, then perhaps think about integrating those on the F-16. I doubt the French would go along with that and maybe even the Russians might be a little reluctant to do that unless Egypt decides to buy a large batch of the missiles.
> 
> At any rate, should those options fail, perhaps China would be willing to help the EAF integrate the PL series of missiles onto the F-16s. If sanctions do in fact go into effect, it behooves Egypt to start thinking about improvising certain elements to fight back on its own terms. I think that with the peace treaty and the military aid associated with it, those actually complicate things and put the US in a difficult position to be able to instill long term sanctions on Egypt, and especially military ones.


It is going to be a lot harder to integrate air to air missiles than it will bombs and radiation missiles. China offers a solution Egypt could use.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian Navy Special Forces training with their SIG-516s.

This one straight up with the built-in sights.






This one with the help of a holographic sight and some frequent 3 burst shots in full auto.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Egyptian Navy Special Forces training with their SIG-516s.
> 
> This one straight up with the built-in sights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one with the help of a holographic sight and some frequent 3 burst shots in full auto.


The sights should be made in Egpyt, the magnifier is not very hard to make but the holographic sight is much more complex than a red dot for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> The question is, would the Russian big birds have the boom? I know they have the drag chute baskets for aircraft with probes on them which would be the EAF Rafales, Mirage 2Ks, MiG-35s and Su-35s but the entire fleet of F-16s would require a boom and I'm not sure the Russians have that?


Those Rafale pictures are great but my favourite ones are still the ones with the Pyramids in the background.
The Refueller question is a tough one. My solution would be a KC-390 with a possible Boom.
Ideal solution (which even the IAF wants) is the A330 MRTT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The Russian/Chinese missiles on the F-16 would be very difficult. The MICA on the other hand should be more or less plug and play(especially the IR). The problem could be through the End User Monitoring Agreements if such a thing were to happen IMO.
> If bipartisan support exists(I am certain it does) and Egypt is willing to lean on the congress a bit, then I think the F-16s can be upgraded very fast.
> PAF was also in a similar quagmire but just one smart decision meant all pre Peace Drive F-16s got a comprehensive upgrade and bringing them more or less on par with the block 52+ jets.
> Taiwan is another example.



Agreed on the MICAs as far as compatibility and ease of integration, especially with the linkage and specifically Link-16 that the EAF F-16s operate under along with the Rafales. So that would be perfectly fine and a great substitute for the AIM-120. The problem is that any of this type of integration would have to be done under tense circumstances since we're talking about doing it under sanctions from the US. I think that entire dynamic presents a daunting challenge since the French would have to agree to it and sort of bump off the US which is a very hard proposition IMO.

Hence why maybe the only two who would be willing to help with such a thing would be the Russians (also under sanctions from the US and them selling us the Su-35 is the primary reason we find ourselves under sanctions.....) and of course, China. The latter being the PRIMARY reason why the AIM-120 has been denied to Egypt along with the QME of Israel.

There's a rumor that back in the late 80s or early 90s I believe, the Egyptian authorities allowed a Chinese delegation to take a close look at one of our F-16s. Hillary Clinton was the one that was bouncing off the walls about that and made a HUUUUUUGEAH stink about it -- which I don't blame her one bit, of course -- only if there is any veracity to that rumor. I'm not sure what the EAF got in return for such a bold and frankly inexcusable act of treachery if indeed they did do that which is why I have some doubts that it did happen. Hence...also....the need and push to sign the CISMOA for non-disclosure to 3rd parties of sensitive and advanced US technologies. But the EAF should be trusted and should never indulge in anything of the sort no matter what the reward would be. But that's pretty much why it's been an almost impossible proposition to get those BVRAAMs from the US for the fleet of F-16s.

So if any sanctions are instilled on Egypt from the US because of the purchase of the Su-35 (which it has threatened to do.....) then Egypt will have no choice but to look for other ways to improve the lethality of the F-16 and what are the options, then? I think it will come down to the Chinese and the PL series of BVRAAMs.



Mamajama said:


> It is going to be a lot harder to integrate air to air missiles than it will bombs and radiation missiles. China offers a solution Egypt could use.
> 
> View attachment 671659



Yep, that might really be the ONLY option. However, the EAF's F-16s are not short of air to ground munitions but you made me think that with the possibility of sanctions looming greatly, the US will stop all support and supplying of F-16 munitions including air to ground weapons! So those will also need a solution also, you are 100% right, Mamajamalama!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Those Rafale pictures are great but my favourite ones are still the ones with the Pyramids in the background.
> The Refueller question is a tough one. My solution would be a KC-390 with a possible Boom.
> Ideal solution (which even the IAF wants) is the A330 MRTT.



Ah yes, pyramid backgrounds are always popular, lol. But the high res of those is what I like about them. It's really incredible all the little gadgets sticking out of that little jet. The SPECTRA sensors are really something and around the front fuselage with all the little antennas and booms is crazy. The "plank" on the V-stab with its sensors (I'm guessing MAWS and maybe some other sensors). And then there's that weird, black cover on the base of the back of the V-stab which I can only assume is simply a protective, anti-heat plate to guard against the intense flames and temperature coming out of the exhaust. They seem to have thought of everything!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> The sights should be made in Egpyt, the magnifier is not very hard to make but the holographic sight is much more complex than a red dot for example.



Agreed. Seems like we're seeing a lot of stuff being being made in Egypt, now, especially all these rifle accessories that we've been seeing in the previous pages. EDEX has really opened the doors for a lot of these items to be seen by the outside world. Same with things like those RIBs.

There's also an indigenous IFV that just came out. I'll try to get some info on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Heck of a picture of an EN Gowind being escorted by a couple of EN fast patrol boats. I think the ships in single file are US ships entering or exiting the Suez Canal in the Gulf of Suez, but not sure. That's a lot of big boats in line. Anyone know the details please chime in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Agreed. Seems like we're seeing a lot of stuff being being made in Egypt, now, especially all these rifle accessories that we've been seeing in the previous pages. EDEX has really opened the doors for a lot of these items to be seen by the outside world. Same with things like those RIBs.
> 
> There's also an indigenous IFV that just came out. I'll try to get some info on it.


I say that Egypt can be a nation producing a lot of ammunition, and arms for the African market as well as vehicle, and radar production. Basically Egypt can be a huge market but needs to produce it's own engines and other complex equipment to compete fully against suppliers that actually can produce all these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BON PLAN

Ravenman said:


> What is this? Headquarters of Arab Nato?


If you want me to answer to other topics, ask to give me back my privilege.... for exemple in this topic : https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/t-12...copter-programs.209736/page-245#post-12685873

It's too easy to remove the possibility to answer to a guy that don't say exactly what all the others think....


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Heck of a picture of an EN Gowind being escorted by a couple of EN fast patrol boats. I think the ships in single file are US ships entering or exiting the Suez Canal in the Gulf of Suez, but not sure. That's a lot of big boats in line. Anyone know the details please chime in.


The first 4 look like the Egyptian* Oliver Hazard Perry class
Here they are in bab El mandeb wit Saudi frigates in the back*






Hope Egypt will keep them for a long time still...

*** On July 14, 2016, the ex-USS _Thach_ took over 12 hours to sink after being used in a live-fire, SINKEX during naval exercise RIMPAC 2016. During the exercise, the ship was directly or indirectly hit with the following ordnance: a Harpoon missile from a South Korean submarine, another Harpoon missile from the Australian frigate HMAS _Ballarat_, a Hellfire missile from an Australian MH-60R helicopter, another Harpoon missile and a Maverick missile from US maritime patrol aircraft, another Harpoon missile from the cruiser USS _Princeton_, additional Hellfire missiles from an US Navy MH-60S helicopter, a 900 kg (2,000 lb) Mark 84 bomb from a US Navy F/A-18 Hornet, a GBU-12 Paveway laser-guided 225 kg (500 lb) bomb from a US Air Force B-52 bomber, and a Mark 48 torpedo from an unnamed US Navy submarine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Squeezed this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The first 4 look like the Egyptian* Oliver Hazard Perry class
> Here they are in bab El mandeb wit Saudi frigates in the back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Egypt will keep them for a long time still...
> 
> *** On July 14, 2016, the ex-USS _Thach_ took over 12 hours to sink after being used in a live-fire, SINKEX during naval exercise RIMPAC 2016. During the exercise, the ship was directly or indirectly hit with the following ordnance: a Harpoon missile from a South Korean submarine, another Harpoon missile from the Australian frigate HMAS _Ballarat_, a Hellfire missile from an Australian MH-60R helicopter, another Harpoon missile and a Maverick missile from US maritime patrol aircraft, another Harpoon missile from the cruiser USS _Princeton_, additional Hellfire missiles from an US Navy MH-60S helicopter, a 900 kg (2,000 lb) Mark 84 bomb from a US Navy F/A-18 Hornet, a GBU-12 Paveway laser-guided 225 kg (500 lb) bomb from a US Air Force B-52 bomber, and a Mark 48 torpedo from an unnamed US Navy submarine..



Very cool, thanks bro. I thought they might be a few of the EN Olivers but definitely some others too because that is a lot of ships and the Gowind on the side out of line indicated that it was not necessarily a participant but an observer/escort.

Check this out, saw it the other day and how about rare? An old Libyan Antonov An-124 Air Cargo. One of two that were part of Libya's transport during Qadafi's time, This one I believe was blown up during the start of hostilities and the other one was barely taken out in time and flown to the Antonov headquarters in the Ukraine and supposedly it's still there. Too bad the EAF didn't get a hold of this bad Larry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mamajama

@Gomig-21@The SC
I found something interesting talking to philip on Instagram, egypt developed subsystem for satellite which is the camera. Philip and I went over this and it seems very promising for the egyptian industry. It specifications are similar to the one used in in the uae khalifaSat. It may be useful for egyptian, african, and arab satellite programs.

Designing and manufacturing a multi-purpose camera, with an imaging resolution of 2.5 meters, up to 800 kilometers, indicating that large cameras weighing more than 20 kilometers are installed on the big satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

@Gomig-21 I have nothing against Egypt or Egyptians bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mamajama said:


> @Gomig-21@The SC
> I found something interesting talking to philip on Instagram, egypt developed subsystem for satellite which is the camera. Philip and I went over this and it seems very promising for the egyptian industry. It specifications are similar to the one used in in the uae khalifaSat. It may be useful for egyptian, african, and arab satellite programs.
> 
> Designing and manufacturing a multi-purpose camera, with an imaging resolution of 2.5 meters, up to 800 kilometers, indicating that large cameras weighing more than 20 kilometers are installed on the big satellites.
> 
> View attachment 672318
> 
> 
> View attachment 672325
> View attachment 672320

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> @Gomig-21@The SC
> I found something interesting talking to philip on Instagram, egypt developed subsystem for satellite which is the camera. Philip and I went over this and it seems very promising for the egyptian industry. It specifications are similar to the one used in in the uae khalifaSat. It may be useful for egyptian, african, and arab satellite programs.
> 
> Designing and manufacturing a multi-purpose camera, with an imaging resolution of 2.5 meters, up to 800 kilometers, indicating that large cameras weighing more than 20 kilometers are installed on the big satellites.
> 
> View attachment 672318
> 
> 
> View attachment 672325
> View attachment 672320



Good stuff, for sure. And some of these laboratories and experimental agencies will eventually be brought into the private sector as time goes by. Baby steps in the early stages although this really isn't something super new. They've been working on these satellite cameras and other "on-board functional equipment" for about 8 years now, believe it or not because they were anticipating the introduction and eventual put in orbit of Egyptian satellites and they wanted to get a head start on this stuff. So yeah, pretty impressive and actually, there were a few programs out of Cairo University back in Mubarak's time (believe it or not) but it was very difficult to get funding and equipment etc. that it never took off. Once Sisi came on board and he told the country he's most interested in expanding Egypt's technological capabilities and that he would do whatever it took to help in that endeavor, those who had worked on these project jumped at the opportunity and he kept his word because here they are. And again, another side of Sisi that the blind, dictatorial narrative-pushing jerks either don't see, don't want to see, avoid seeing and never consider or credit him. But we do.



Avicenna said:


> @Gomig-21 I have nothing against Egypt or Egyptians bro.



Ah, ok. Just Sisi then. I got you. Hey if you ever see any pics of the Bangldesh Navy in those RIBs, do show us please. It would be great to see them in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Good stuff, for sure. And some of these laboratories and experimental agencies will eventually be brought into the private sector as time goes by. Baby steps in the early stages although this really isn't something super new. They've been working on these satellite cameras and other "on-board functional equipment" for about 8 years now, believe it or not because they were anticipating the introduction and eventual put in orbit of Egyptian satellites and they wanted to get a head start on this stuff. So yeah, pretty impressive and actually, there were a few programs out of Cairo University back in Mubarak's time (believe it or not) but it was very difficult to get funding and equipment etc. that it never took off. Once Sisi came on board and he told the country he's most interested in expanding Egypt's technological capabilities and that he would do whatever it took to help in that endeavor, those who had worked on these project jumped at the opportunity and he kept his word because here they are. And again, another side of Sisi that the blind, dictatorial narrative-pushing jerks either don't see, don't want to see, avoid seeing and never consider or credit him. But we do.


The camera is for the Nexsat-2 experimental satellite to replace the German camera on the Nexsat-1 satellite and all the mechanical and optical components were made by Arab International Optronics company which is an impressive company that I have talked to Philip about and seen his posts here. This project allows egypt to eventually move up and develop better and better cameras that will allow eventually possibly spy satellites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Partial time-lapse of an Su-35 being assembled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

وبكره تشوفو يامصريين






HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> وبكره تشوفو يامصريين
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHaHa!


Hi the SC I'm back
What that mean in English


----------



## ARCH٤R

Wilhelm II said:


> Hi the SC I'm back
> What that mean in English


Tomorrow (referring to the future) you’ll see, Egyptians.
In one of the latest exercises called ‘Israr - 9’ our soldiers used MILES (Multiple integrated laser engagement system)








"إصرار - 9" .. رئيس الأركان يشهد مشروعا تكتيكيا بالمنطقة المركزية العسكرية


شهد الفريق محمد فريد رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المرحلة الرئيسية للمشروع التكتيكى بجنود ذو جانبين ...




www.elbalad.news

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Wilhelm II said:


> Hi the SC I'm back
> What that mean in English


@Wilhelm II 
Greetings from Philip the Arab who wanted me to tell you this because he is banned currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mamajama said:


> @Wilhelm II
> Greetings from Philip the Arab who wanted me to tell you this because he is banned currently.


Thanks a lot I hope to have time for stay in pdf 
I like to speak with him again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

All for nothing still they are jew puppets under sisi

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Super Falcon said:


> All for nothing still they are jew puppets under sisi


We have enough comedians on earth, we dont need another unfunny one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> We have enough comedians on earth, we dont need another unfunny one.



We usually don't get bothered by some of that idiotic and insulting posts because that's what it's meant to be, insulting to trigger us which is so low and completely unworthy of any recognition whatsoever. Filthy attacks of the trolling kind only comes from hateful, jealous, mad trolls who have nothing to contribute, even in negative aspects. Intelligent and thoughtful people who think negatively of the Egyptian or any other army can articulate their negative points in much better ways that have something to offer. But stupid, one-line insulting comments are nothing to be given the time of day. Cheers.



ARCH٤R said:


> View attachment 672990



It's too bad as I'm sure millions of people were really looking forward to it but it's the right thing to do. No question about it. There is no hurry anyway and with the Coronavirus tapering off in Egypt in a good manner, there is no need to push the envelope and start something that can alter all the gains made to date. 

Postpone it until after the vaccine is out by at least 6 months to be sure every one has had a chance to get the shots and is in the clear and then have it under those healthy circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Super Falcon said:


> All for nothing still they are jew puppets under sisi



A decade ago you Pakistanis were worshipping Saudi Arabia, today Turkey.

This is how it is nigga and you're the proof of that.


----------



## krash

camelguy said:


> A decade ago you Pakistanis were worshipping Saudi Arabia, today Turkey.
> 
> This is how it is nigga and you're the proof of that.



Rich coming from an Iraqi. Regardless, there is a slight difference between supporting and worshiping. Pakistanis actually did believe in the Ummah once and so supported, without reason, Muslims everywhere, including the snakes in Afghanistan, the backstabbers in Iran, and the duplicitous and ungrateful Arabs. 

The Turks on the other hand have always stood by us. So, today they command both support and respect from us while the Arabs have neither. Guess the Turks have enough character to remember those who once aided them while the Arabs do not. Maybe they're helped by the fact that we aided them when the Arabs were plotting their treasonous schemes against the Khilafah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

krash said:


> The Turks on the other hand have always stood by us. So, today they command both support and respect from us while the Arabs have neither. Guess the Turks have enough character to remember those who once aided them while the Arabs do not. Maybe they're helped by the fact that we aided them when the Arabs were plotting their treasonous schemes against the Khilafah.


"The Khalifah"

You're a funny guy, I'll give you that. Go to worship the Turks, nobody gives less than a shit what you do. Pfft he was pointing our your hypocritical behavior and you wrote a multi paragraph essay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

camelguy said:


> A decade ago you Pakistanis were worshipping Saudi Arabia, today Turkey.
> 
> This is how it is nigga and you're the proof of that.


Ignore the mod, he is unaware of the ground realities and thinks he can read the region through TRT News. He probably thinks the Ottomans were the "Khalifah" because of his warped reality that sadly many fall prey to by watching Ertrugul and whatever bullshit is on TV now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Apparently we need to send butt hurt cream to several people — once our C-130s are done with whatever they are doing whether close to the Libyan border or sending aid. 
Back to our armed forces and close to the Libyan border: Can someone guess the type of missile here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Back to our armed forces and close to the Libyan border: Can someone guess the type of missile here?



I can't. I see that it appears to be both our IL-76s there, and judging by the size of that weapon in relation to the aircraft as well as the vehicles there, it's substantially large which tells me it's a certain kind of missile. Wouldn't be a SAM since those sizes would be large S-300 missiles at the least, which this actually looks even larger and the other part is that I don't believe any of those SAMs of the S-300 type are ever transported in that fashion. I think they're either in their corresponding canister on a much larger trailer bed and if not in their canister, they they would be transported in packaged of 3 or 4 also on their own trailer which would be substantially larger. 

So this is certainly intriguing as it appears to be a new and different type of missile. Perhaps something that belongs to the UAE but then again, that would be transported in one of their own C-17 Globemasters I could think. Very curiously interesting.



Mamajama said:


> It is going to be a lot harder to integrate air to air missiles than it will bombs and radiation missiles. China offers a solution Egypt could use.
> 
> View attachment 671659



Do you know if there is any more information on this system such as what do they do if there are source codes needed to integrate outside missiles to fire using the built-in radar, which in this case is the APG-68(V) on the Block-52s. So the source codes might present a challenge? Unless this option gives you a way around that?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

Gomig-21 said:


> Do you know if there is any more information on this system such as what do they do if there are source codes needed to integrate outside missiles to fire using the built-in radar, which in this case is the APG-68(V) on the Block-52s. So the source codes might present a challenge? Unless this option gives you a way around that?


This is not possible, only weapons independent of aircraft can be used. Anti ship, anti radiation, and guided munitions and cruise missile.


----------



## Gomig-21

Mamajama said:


> This is not possible, only weapons independent of aircraft can be used. Anti ship, anti radiation, and guided munitions and cruise missile.



So that Chinese system is only for air to ground munitions and not air to air is what you're saying?


----------



## Gomig-21

Anyway, looking at the contract for the Meko A200 of which 3 will be built in Germany and he 4th one having been decided that it will be able to be built at the Alexandria shipyard is good news as that yard should get a lot more contracts considering how fast they put those 2 Gowinds together and now we'll see how fast they build that Meko which is larger than the Gowinds.

Checking out the numbers.






lol my boat has a draft of 2ft-6inches compared to this thing at 14 feet! 

Some more pics of this cool-looking and potent ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Congrats to EN!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310915338134052864Another common platform between the Egyptian and Indian Navies!
(I am curious as to why the 1400 and not the larger 1500?)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

*The launch of the fourth submarine, S44 .. 209 / 1400mod*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So that Chinese system is only for air to ground munitions and not air to air is what you're saying?


There is also a Russian"adaptor".. They are both in a thread on this section.. they can adapt the air to air missiles on Western fighter aircrafts.. both the Chinese and Russian ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Congrats to EN!



 Love the 8 torpedo doors on the front.








Lord Of Gondor said:


> Another common platform between the Egyptian and Indian Navies!
> (I am curious as to why the 1400 and not the larger 1500?)



Probably a couple of reasons, the first being that the subs are mostly relegated to the Mediterranean Sea which that size is perfectly fine since there's not a huge displacement or length difference between the 1400 & the 1500 to justify the cost hike, which incidentally is most likely the 2nd reason! lol. They went out and bought 4 subs in one shot and it cost a pretty penny and so I think they did the right thing by choosing the 1400. The Red Sea is pretty shallow and not much operations it can really perform there until it exits it and into the Arabian Gulf where it really doesn't have much to do except patrol and in time of war, it can control the navigation through there if it needs to.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There is also a Russian"adaptor".. They are both in a thread on this section.. they can adapt the air to air missiles on Western fighter aircrafts.. both the Chinese and Russian ones..



Can you link those for me please, bro? Really would like to know more about that option for the EAF since there is a great possibility that might happen. The only issue would be the source codes but I think there is a way around those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Back to our armed forces and close to the Libyan border: Can someone guess the type of missile here?



Have you or anyone else figured out what the heck that is yet? It might not even be a missile necessarily. It could be that it's a cart with some type of aid on it that resembles a tubular element or something similar.

Usually the EAF is pretty cautious about the eye in the sky and if they're unloading something they want to hide from spy satellites, they'll do it at night and also back the cargo plane to a building or even erect a large tent at the back of the cargo plane so that whatever the cargo is being unloaded, it's hidden from view. So that tells me that this is probably not anything special, only resembles it is my guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Can you link those for me please, bro? Really would like to know more about that option for the EAF since there is a great possibility that might happen. The only issue would be the source codes but I think there is a way around those.


I'll find it.. since I posted it..and let you know..
These "adaptors" bypass the original source codes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I'll find it.. since I posted it..and let you know..
> These "adaptors" bypass the original source codes..



Sorry to put you through that, bro!  Thanks man, and no hurry!


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry to put you through that, bro!  Thanks man, and no hurry!



Check post #87
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ital...e-deal-with-egypt.669032/page-6#post-12410925

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Check post #87
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ital...e-deal-with-egypt.669032/page-6#post-12410925



Thank you, sir. It's good to know that's out there. I need to figure out more about the air to air missiles in that set up because it looks like it's more relegated to air to ground, but that's also a good thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Thank you, sir. It's good to know that's out there. I need to figure out more about the air to air missiles in that set up because it looks like it's more relegated to air to ground, but that's also a good thing.


Personally, I would use F-16 for all missions using cruise missile, anti radiation, and anti ship and just use the rest with A2A missiles. That would allow the F-16s to fulfill all other roles needed for the EAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Personally, I would use F-16 for all missions using cruise missile, anti radiation, and anti ship and just use the rest with A2A missiles. That would allow the F-16s to fulfill all other roles needed for the EAF.



Sure, I think that's pretty much what they're doing right now. I'm referring more to the future should sanctions be imposed on Egypt and usually it's focused on the military aid which is pretty much all the American weapons and the F-16s will need a backup plan for everything, including spare parts, air to ground and the current A2A missiles which I would presume will also be curtailed. So what I'm getting at is that while they're doing that, they might as well look into not only replacing those weapons, but improving on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Thank you, sir. It's good to know that's out there. I need to figure out more about the air to air missiles in that set up because it looks like it's more relegated to air to ground, but that's also a good thing.


What makes you think it is restrained to Air to land..!?

We shouldn't confuse the SWFCS itself with the GMME..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> What makes you think it is restrained to Air to land..!?
> 
> We shouldn't confuse the SWFCS itself with the GMME..



Well, just looking at the weapons featured in this picture and they're basically all A2G and cruise missiles with the example of anti radiation missiles and guided bombs and rockets. I don't see any A2A and if it's a Chinese system, I would've expected to see some or all of the PL series of BVR A2A missiles in there, but don't see any? Is it too presumptive?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, just looking at the weapons featured in this picture and they're basically all A2G and cruise missiles with the example of anti radiation missiles and guided bombs and rockets. I don't see any A2A and if it's a Chinese system, I would've expected to see some or all of the PL series of BVR A2A missiles in there, but don't see any? Is it too presumptive?


In the same article..it says clearly:

"The system allows the use of Chinese ammunition for air-to-air and air-to-surface combat on Western and Russian fighters..The system consists of GMME and is intended for ground systems and is an abbreviation for Ground Mission Management Equipment"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Another shot of the 4th Type 209.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Another shot of the 4th Type 209.


There is also this midget 220 Drakon submarine .. 5 of them.. that was under negotiations for the last 4 years with Croatia..























http://liderpress.hr/tvrtke-i-trzis...atskom-vladom-gradnju-pet-malih-podmornica


Egypt has signed letter of intent with Croatian company Adria-Mar for five small submarines Drakon 220.

http://www.nairaland.com/2963985/egypt-may-buy-five-drakon






Quick look on the Submarine:

Displacement: 220 tons
Crew: 9 members + 4 special forces
Length: 30 meters
Maximum survival capacity: 14 days
Depth: 150 meters

Armament:

- 2 x 533 mm torpedo tubes with two torpedoes.
- 2 x marine mines.

It can be equipped with missiles against air targets.

Two frogmen vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

L'Espresso Italian Newspaper | Egypt signed a contract for the multi-mission Frim Bergamini frigates with Italy in August 2020..

The value of the contract amounted to 1.2 billion euros...

Egypt has requested adjustments worth 140 million euros that the Italian side will pay for..and Leonardo will implement a number of them worth 55 million euros; NATO's equipments has been removed and Egypt has chosen their alternatives.

The first frigate will be delivered before the end of this year and the second in the spring of 2021..


https://espresso.repubblica.it/plus...ra-regeni-1.353736?ref=HEF_RULLO&preview=true

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

IblinI said:


>



Who's that in your avatar? Is that you or someone else? Just curiuos.



The SC said:


> There is also this midget 220 Drakon submarine .. 5 of them.. that was under negotiations for the last 4 years with Croatia..



With all these "potential" submarines and "possibly in the inventory" like the Serbian ones etc., watch the submarine fleet in the Egyptian Navy be actually somewhere around 20 or some crazy thing like that lol! 



The SC said:


> Egypt has signed letter of intent with Croatian company Adria-Mar for five small submarines Drakon 220.



A letter of intent is almost as good as contract, almost. It could derail when they sit down and sign the nitty-gritty details and then come to a halt because of a disagreement. But this sounds like a great thing to have for the Red Sea area and especially the Gulf of Aqaba for disrupting maritime traffic going up to Eilat, including laying mines and things of that sort. It actually looks one size up from a midget submarine judging by that pic with of the model in the case and the one dude popping out of the conning tower.

When I think of midget submarines, I think of the Japanese ones in WWII in the Pacific theater that actually made it to Hawaii and had barely enough room for 2 poor souls to be crammed in there. Those were definitely one way tickets and death traps.

This is the one that washed up on one of the Hawaiian beaches and you can judge the sub's size by the water surfing on the shore, they could barely fit 2 poor men that could NEVER have an ounce of claustrophobia. Imagine being stuck in one of these things?!?! Oooof. 






Maybe a better sense of the size once they hauled it out practically intact with it's two torpedoes still in the launch tubes ready to be fired. This was an incredible find and it's now in a maritime museum in Texas.






I'm glad to see the Croatian ones are considerably larger than these actual Japanese midget submarines!






Imagine being that stuffed and cramped? Although we know that at least one of them got into Pearl Harbor and actually let out one or even both torpedoes towards battleship row targeting the USS Virginia and some are also claiming that one of the torpeo trails in the water that are clear as day in this picture is headed towards the infamous USS Oklahoma which is extraordinary!
Also in the pics it's so obvious to see the rooster tails from the sub's propeller that tend to create that once the sub gets up to the surface and the prop blades are turning halfway out of the water. They shoot out rooster tails and you can see 3 perfect ones right behind the sub and well as the fired torpedo trails just below the water surface. Extraordinary pic but this is always what I think about when I hear "midget submarine"!!!! lol








The SC said:


> Two frogmen vehicles.



That's undeniably essential in the Egyptian Navy as the frogmen are a HUGE tradition and a very important element because of their great success in 1973! From closing the flaming tubes in the Suez Canal prior to the Egyptian attack at 2:00 pm on October 6th, 1973. Their incredible work against the mines in the Gulf of Aqaba and the Suez and many other great operations they've succeeded in. They deserve their own setups like this and also all the Navy Special Forces that have diving as part of their duties and instead of sharing or taking up the time and duty of one of the Type 209s or the Romeos, they can have their own subs in those Drakkon 220s and their associated underwater driving equipment they already have. These would add to their mission capabilities by a huge margin and make them a force within the force to be reckoned with. I'm all for this and I hope they pull it off.



The SC said:


>



Ugh, it's about time!!! lol. Let's go, we need to see one arrive at the Alexandria naval port and be inaugurated. These are beasts of ships with those tremendous radar towers and capabilities. I'm glad they worked out whatever it was that put things on hold (which was probably the Giulio Regeni case) and maybe the military settled with the family? Not sure but I do remember that having a lot to do with the delay and glad to hear it's been worked out. Y'alla ba2a!

BTW, this is a recent shot of a Russia Su-35S firing the ever so deadly R-37M Missile. The AWACs killer lol. Really really hope to see this missile tag along with the entire batch of heavy and deadly and potent missiles that will be coming with those killer aircraft! Not too many goofballs will be conducting AWACs missions very close or even at a working distance from Egyptian territory with this badass missile in the arsenal. 






These are the things that Egypt always lacked to propel it into the next level of being a legitimate threat to the enemy invading forces. These types of weapons along with the big-time radars that are part of the surveillance and monitoring system, they really are doing things the perfect way to create the ultimate protection system for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

I was glad to have seen 4 Apaches and 6 Ka-52s yesterday, first time seeing the latter and I must admit they flew smoothly and was nice to seem them arranging themselves in the air before flying over the Unknown Soldier Burial.
Sorry for the bad quality

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abdelrahman

Adding 4 submarines and 6-8 frigates (2 Italian Fremms and 4-6 Meko A-200s) to the Egyptian navy is a great start, not to count the corvettes. We're waiting for more deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

I actually think we should consider the VHS-2 bullpups for our soldiers since they aren’t frequently sold - in other words not much money has been made by their producer - so it would be easier (I reckon) to have a deal made to locally produce them.




along with the following body armor that Egypt makes:






“Level of protection from caliber (7.62x54mm) Normal & API”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> I actually think we should consider the VHS-2 bullpups for our soldiers since they aren’t frequently sold - in other words not much money has been made by their producer - so it would be easier (I reckon) to have a deal made to locally produce them.
> View attachment 675898
> 
> along with the following body armor that Egypt makes:
> View attachment 675899
> View attachment 675900
> “Level of protection from caliber (7.62x54mm) Normal & API”


Bullpups are not the best in combat unless it is very close combat.. google it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Who's that in your avatar? Is that you or someone else? Just curiuos.
> 
> 
> 
> With all these "potential" submarines and "possibly in the inventory" like the Serbian ones etc., watch the submarine fleet in the Egyptian Navy be actually somewhere around 20 or some crazy thing like that lol!
> 
> 
> 
> A letter of intent is almost as good as contract, almost. It could derail when they sit down and sign the nitty-gritty details and then come to a halt because of a disagreement. But this sounds like a great thing to have for the Red Sea area and especially the Gulf of Aqaba for disrupting maritime traffic going up to Eilat, including laying mines and things of that sort. It actually looks one size up from a midget submarine judging by that pic with of the model in the case and the one dude popping out of the conning tower.
> 
> When I think of midget submarines, I think of the Japanese ones in WWII in the Pacific theater that actually made it to Hawaii and had barely enough room for 2 poor souls to be crammed in there. Those were definitely one way tickets and death traps.
> 
> This is the one that washed up on one of the Hawaiian beaches and you can judge the sub's size by the water surfing on the shore, they could barely fit 2 poor men that could NEVER have an ounce of claustrophobia. Imagine being stuck in one of these things?!?! Oooof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a better sense of the size once they hauled it out practically intact with it's two torpedoes still in the launch tubes ready to be fired. This was an incredible find and it's now in a maritime museum in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see the Croatian ones are considerably larger than these actual Japanese midget submarines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine being that stuffed and cramped? Although we know that at least one of them got into Pearl Harbor and actually let out one or even both torpedoes towards battleship row targeting the USS Virginia and some are also claiming that one of the torpeo trails in the water that are clear as day in this picture is headed towards the infamous USS Oklahoma which is extraordinary!
> Also in the pics it's so obvious to see the rooster tails from the sub's propeller that tend to create that once the sub gets up to the surface and the prop blades are turning halfway out of the water. They shoot out rooster tails and you can see 3 perfect ones right behind the sub and well as the fired torpedo trails just below the water surface. Extraordinary pic but this is always what I think about when I hear "midget submarine"!!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's undeniably essential in the Egyptian Navy as the frogmen are a HUGE tradition and a very important element because of their great success in 1973! From closing the flaming tubes in the Suez Canal prior to the Egyptian attack at 2:00 pm on October 6th, 1973. Their incredible work against the mines in the Gulf of Aqaba and the Suez and many other great operations they've succeeded in. They deserve their own setups like this and also all the Navy Special Forces that have diving as part of their duties and instead of sharing or taking up the time and duty of one of the Type 209s or the Romeos, they can have their own subs in those Drakkon 220s and their associated underwater driving equipment they already have. These would add to their mission capabilities by a huge margin and make them a force within the force to be reckoned with. I'm all for this and I hope they pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, it's about time!!! lol. Let's go, we need to see one arrive at the Alexandria naval port and be inaugurated. These are beasts of ships with those tremendous radar towers and capabilities. I'm glad they worked out whatever it was that put things on hold (which was probably the Giulio Regeni case) and maybe the military settled with the family? Not sure but I do remember that having a lot to do with the delay and glad to hear it's been worked out. Y'alla ba2a!
> 
> BTW, this is a recent shot of a Russia Su-35S firing the ever so deadly R-37M Missile. The AWACs killer lol. Really really hope to see this missile tag along with the entire batch of heavy and deadly and potent missiles that will be coming with those killer aircraft! Not too many goofballs will be conducting AWACs missions very close or even at a working distance from Egyptian territory with this badass missile in the arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the things that Egypt always lacked to propel it into the next level of being a legitimate threat to the enemy invading forces. These types of weapons along with the big-time radars that are part of the surveillance and monitoring system, they really are doing things the perfect way to create the ultimate protection system for the country.


It is all great news for Egypt..

Egypt does not usually announce tactical systems in its inventory.. maybe years later..
Hopefully these (5) 220 ton Drakon submarines came with ToT.. that is more exciting to know.. since they are $50 million a piece..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Ugh, it's about time!!! lol. Let's go, we need to see one arrive at the Alexandria naval port and be inaugurated. These are beasts of ships with those tremendous radar towers and capabilities. I'm glad they worked out whatever it was that put things on hold (which was probably the Giulio Regeni case) and maybe the military settled with the family? Not sure but I do remember that having a lot to do with the delay and glad to hear it's been worked out. Y'alla ba2a!
> 
> BTW, this is a recent shot of a Russia Su-35S firing the ever so deadly R-37M Missile. The AWACs killer lol. Really really hope to see this missile tag along with the entire batch of heavy and deadly and potent missiles that will be coming with those killer aircraft! Not too many goofballs will be conducting AWACs missions very close or even at a working distance from Egyptian territory with this badass missile in the arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the things that Egypt always lacked to propel it into the next level of being a legitimate threat to the enemy invading forces. These types of weapons along with the big-time radars that are part of the surveillance and monitoring system, they really are doing things the perfect way to create the ultimate protection system for the country.


Anti AWACS missile wow
I am interested to that I need numbers of R37m missiles to hit my AWACS women neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

More of the R-37M mounted on an Su-35S for testing. Really hope these missiles are part of what the EAF ordered.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Maybe it's finally on its way to the Alexandria shipyard, right, SC?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe it's finally on its way to the Alexandria shipyard, right, SC?


What about Russian ships?


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> What about Russian ships?



Thanks to the great @The SC , back in 2017 he found the news that the Egyptian navy was interested in buying Russian Buyan class corvettes, but it never happened probably because they were too busy concentrating on the MiGs and eventually the Su-35S orders as well as the disagreements with the French and TKMS and then the Germans swooping in with the offer for the Mekos as well as the Italians eventually offering the two beasts FREMMs! lol. So probably because of the tangibility of the weapons systems (particularly the VLS Asters and others) as well as familiarity with the FREMM already in the Egyptian Navy that the Mekos and especially the Berghaminis were a better way to go.

*Egypt to order Buyan Class corvettes in 2017*














Egypt to order Buyan Class corvettes in 2017 - MENADEFENSE


This is suggested by Zelenodolsk’s Shpyard annual activity report, which manufactures this type of corvette. “Интерес к поставке кораблей проекта 21632 в различных модификациях проявили Инозаказчики 818, 795.” This could translate into interest in 21632 corvettes type expressed by clients 818...




www.menadefense.net





And the thread that The SC opened about it: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egypt-to-order-buyan-class-corvettes-in-2017.505757/#post-9649269

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks to the great @The SC , back in 2017 he found the news that the Egyptian navy was interested in buying Russian Buyan class corvettes, but it never happened probably because they were too busy concentrating on the MiGs and eventually the Su-35S orders as well as the disagreements with the French and TKMS and then the Germans swooping in with the offer for the Mekos as well as the Italians eventually offering the two beasts FREMMs! lol. So probably because of the tangibility of the weapons systems (particularly the VLS Asters and others) as well as familiarity with the FREMM already in the Egyptian Navy that the Mekos and especially the Berghaminis were a better way to go.
> 
> *Egypt to order Buyan Class corvettes in 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt to order Buyan Class corvettes in 2017 - MENADEFENSE
> 
> 
> This is suggested by Zelenodolsk’s Shpyard annual activity report, which manufactures this type of corvette. “Интерес к поставке кораблей проекта 21632 в различных модификациях проявили Инозаказчики 818, 795.” This could translate into interest in 21632 corvettes type expressed by clients 818...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.menadefense.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the thread that The SC opened about it: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egypt-to-order-buyan-class-corvettes-in-2017.505757/#post-9649269


Hahahaha Russian card was useful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe it's finally on its way to the Alexandria shipyard, right, SC?


They said by the end of the year..So the latest is December 2020!!!
The second one in the spring of 2021..meaning May the latest!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> They said by the end of the year..So the latest is December 2020!!!
> The second one in the spring of 2021..meaning May the latest!!!



Men bo2ak lbab el sama ya basha let's go! That's one heck of an AESA radar tower on those beasts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Men bo2ak lbab el sama ya basha let's go! That's one heck of an AESA radar tower on those beasts!


So many sophisticated radars and EW systems on the beast.. and most interesting is the Aster 30..which brings the EN to an unprecedented level of long range defensive capabilities from the sea as first defense of the Nation..while at the same time providing a long range umbrella to all other EN warships and even ports..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Philip the Arab said:


> "The Khalifah"
> 
> You're a funny guy, I'll give you that.



Next time, have enough spine to post whatever you want to in the first go. Instead of editing your post later so that the quoted doesn't notice it.



Philip the Arab said:


> Go to worship the Turks, nobody gives less than a shit what you do.



Yet you prowl the back alleys of this forum like the parasite that you are. Jumping at every pathetic opportunity to have us acknowledge that you exist. 



Philip the Arab said:


> Pfft he was pointing our your hypocritical behavior and you wrote a multi paragraph essay.



If reading proves to be a challenge to you then there are other places more suited for the reading impaired.



Philip the Arab said:


> Ignore the mod, he is unaware of the ground realities and thinks he can read the region through TRT News. He probably thinks the Ottomans were the "Khalifah" because of his warped reality that sadly many fall prey to by watching Ertrugul and whatever bullshit is on TV now.



Tell that to the Arabs who went begging to the Ottamans to take ownership of the Khilafah. But you wouldn't know that, given how averse you are to reading.


----------



## Gomig-21

Back on topic...

The great Lieutenant General Saad Eddin El-Shazly, Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces during the glorious October War May God rest his soul and reward him well. This man was a military genius. Not too many come like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mi-17 with the President-S defensive system. Looks like all of them including the Ka-52s have the system on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> The great Lieutenant General Saad Eddin El-Shazly, Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces during the glorious October War May God rest his soul and reward him well. This man was a military genius. Not too many come like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## Mohammed23188

Happy vectory guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

@The SC aaaahhhh I forget that pdf is full of anti Arabs and racists with empty minds and ideologies of kindergartens

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mamajama

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC aaaahhhh I forget that pdf is full of anti Arabs and racists with empty minds and ideologies of kindergartens


Philip got banned again until the 14th sadly and I will post stuff for him. Did you hear about the Egyptian made satellite camera that was from a few weeks ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mamajama said:


> Philip got banned again until the 14th sadly and I will post stuff for him. Did you hear about the Egyptian made satellite camera that was from a few weeks ago?


I heard here about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mamajama said:


> Philip got banned again until the 14th sadly and I will post stuff for him. Did you hear about the Egyptian made satellite camera that was from a few weeks ago?


Ah Philip I can understand him pdf is not good society for Arabs full of insults and stupid behaviour with Arabs and Arab issues

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamajama

Wilhelm II said:


> Ah Philip I can understand him pdf is not good society for Arabs full of insults and stupid behaviour with Arabs and Arab issues


Do you have an instagram? I'll get you into contact with him if you like if you share it with me. He has Good informationn about Arab military industries. My Instagram is spas432 if you have an Instagram folow it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC aaaahhhh I forget that pdf is full of anti Arabs and racists with empty minds and ideologies of kindergartens



A lot of haters here for sure. More so than many other forums. Best thing to do is give them the silent middle finger and ignore them and let them dwell in their own miserable state.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Who doesn't love this? One of the most iconic images of the great October War is of The recruiter, Hassanein Ahmed, who arguably has the most famous image of joy in the victory of the War and Hassanein Ahmed today with that famous pointy chin and happy smile. And of course, holding the ever so famous Port Said, Maadi version of the famous Carl Gustave M/45 and the Swedish K version which then gave this one the nickname the "Egyptian K" going up against the Israeli Uzi in 1973. I've been looking for one of those Portsaids to add to my collection but they've proven hard to find.

May Allah bless him and his family for his sacrifice to our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

The first and most powerful sead / dead operation to destroy and suppress Usraeli defenses..

On the afternoon of Saturday, October 6, 1973 AD - Ramadan 10 1393 AH

Two Egyptian TU-16 KS Bombers took off to gain the honor of starting the war..

Each bomber was armed with 2 Kilit missiles (the size of the missile is equivalent to the MiG-15 fighter)

The aim was to hit the enemy's command and communication sites at Umm Marjam .. 25 minutes after taking off, the bombers began hitting the specified sites..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

The missile wall succeeded in neutralizing the long arm of Israel from the first day on..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Usraeli soldiers celebrating the end of the war!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mamajama said:


> Do you have an instagram? I'll get you into contact with him if you like if you share it with me. He has Good informationn about Arab military industries. My Instagram is spas432 if you have an Instagram folow it.


No bro I have not social medias I prefer simple silent life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The first and most powerful sead / dead operation to destroy and suppress Usraeli defenses..
> 
> On the afternoon of Saturday, October 6, 1973 AD - Ramadan 10 1393 AH
> 
> Two Egyptian TU-16 KS Bombers took off to gain the honor of starting the war..
> 
> Each bomber was armed with 2 Kilit missiles (the size of the missile is equivalent to the MiG-15 fighter)
> 
> The aim was to hit the enemy's command and communication sites at Umm Marjam .. 25 minutes after taking off, the bombers began hitting the specified sites..


I didn't find kilit missile what is that Soviet of Nato name?


----------



## Mohammed23188

The SC said:


> Usraeli soldiers celbrating the end of the war!




In the first minute only ,the Egyptian artillery forces fired 10,500 round ( 175 per second ) on barlief line constructions .The shelling last for 53 minute . Even the IAF can't protect israeli soldiers there because of the Egyptian AD line ,this war looks like a Symphony with a brilliant Maestro .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mohammed23188

Wilhelm II said:


> I didn't find kilit missile what is that Soviet of Nato name?



He means "Kelt " ,huge missile with a 4 ton weight and one meter diameter .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mohammed23188 said:


> He means "Kelt " ,huge missile with a 4 ton weight and one meter diameter .


Wow what a cute toy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


>


Extremely surprised face

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Who knows why Egyptian f16s have orange colour on tail wings and back?!


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> The first and most powerful sead / dead operation to destroy and suppress Usraeli defenses..
> 
> On the afternoon of Saturday, October 6, 1973 AD - Ramadan 10 1393 AH
> 
> Two Egyptian TU-16 KS Bombers took off to gain the honor of starting the war..
> 
> Each bomber was armed with 2 Kilit missiles (the size of the missile is equivalent to the MiG-15 fighter)
> 
> The aim was to hit the enemy's command and communication sites at Umm Marjam .. 25 minutes after taking off, the bombers began hitting the specified sites..


They were successful in their missions, AFAIK the IAF shot claimed to have shot 2 of its missiles down. Non the less many successfully hit their targets but were held by the lack of more missiles.
Mood: (Shazly celebrating with soldiers).





Shazly was the best in the room IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The missile wall succeeded in neutralizing the long arm of Israel from the first day on..



I watched a video of the missile defense shield for the war and how they set it up and especially the numbers, how many they had and how many they used and the number of aircraft brought down etc. and it was staggering! There's also another video somewhere (I think it was one of the 73 Historians fellas) but they had one of the SAM battalion commanders who actually set a world record for the amount of aircraft he brought down using the least amount of missiles. He talked about the SA-2 (that big beast in the pic there) and how the Russian method was to use 3 per aircraft launched in sequence and that increased the probability of hitting and bringing down the aircraft and this commander said he was sable to use only 2 missiles per aircraft and he was responsible for something like 28 Israeli aircraft brought down using only 2 SA-2s per which was a record not even achieved in Vietnam. Don't hold me to the 28 but it was somewhere in the high 20's from what I remember, and it was pretty amazing stuff.

They put out so many videos it would be tough to look for it and find it but if I ever come across it, I'll post it because it was great historical information about the use of SAMs by Egypt in that war.

An excellent quick video breaking down all the radar and surveillance systems on the tower of the Bergaminni Class FREMM as well as the Aster 15 & 30 missiles and the forward hull gun with its own radar positioning and tracking/guidance dish! Really great stuff! Lower video is of the command and control station.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313696262261223424

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abdelrahman

The last battles of October war just before the cease fire. The battle of Suez led by Avram Adan brigade from Israeli side and the battle of Ismailia led by Ariel Sharon brigade from Israeli side. The two brigades that smuggled between the two Egyptian armies after the American stealth SR71 blackbird planes captured photos of the gap between the two Egyptian armies and sent them to Israel. Both battles ended with an Egyptian victory and Israeli failure to capture any of the two cities.









Battle of Suez - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Battle of Ismailia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Abdelrahman said:


> The last battles of October war just before the cease fire. The battle of Suez led by Avram Adan brigade from Israeli side and the battle of Ismailia led by Ariel Sharon brigade from Israeli side. The two brigades that smuggled between the two Egyptian armies after the American stealth SR71 blackbird planes captured photos of the gap between the two Egyptian armies and sent them to Israel. Both battles ended with an Egyptian victory and Israeli failure to capture any of the two cities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Suez - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of Ismailia - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 677120
> 
> 
> View attachment 677121
> 
> 
> View attachment 677122
> 
> 
> View attachment 677123
> 
> 
> View attachment 677124


No idea why Sharon is popular, it was Adan who was doing the work, one must note that Sharon was catching the army by surprise and that it was the Paratroopers that managed to engage with his forces prematurely with success. 



How many people here know about Mirage 5s in EAF service during the October war? They were Libyan but with Egyptian pilots and crews stationed in El Mansoura or Tanta, unfortunately they weren’t equipped with any missiles and missed an opportunity to shoot down a transport plane landing in captured Egyptian airbase west of the Suez Canal. This remains underreported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Abdelrahman said:


> The two brigades that smuggled between the two Egyptian armies after the American stealth SR71 blackbird planes captured photos of the gap between the two Egyptian armies and sent them to Israel.



The American pilot talks about this mission in one of the SR-71 documentaries who flew that exact mission and it was so secret that no one knew about it, not even the Israelis knew it because the pilot said that he was surprised that Egypt didn't fire any missile at him but the Israelis did!

In Shazly's awesome book he talks about that specific moment when he got a call from central command that there was a high flying aircraft and it was moving very fast and they wanted to know if they had permission to launch a few SA-2s at it and he said no, forget about it because he knew exactly what it was at the time from the description the radar guys gave him. He said it would be a waste of SAMs because obviously it was an American SR-71 doing battlefield recon and surveillance and that if they fired anything at it, it would simply throttle to mach 3 and escape. This was how brilliant he was that he even recognized exactly what it was and didn't waste any SAMs trying to shoot it down. Even the Israelis didn't know what it was and probably thought it was a Russian MiG-25 working for Egypt and so they fired at it and of course didn't come near it. The American pilot said that as he smiled. 



ARCH٤R said:


> No idea why Sharon is popular, it was Adan who was doing the work, one must note that Sharon was catching the army by surprise and that it was the Paratroopers that managed to engage with his forces prematurely with success.



The reason he was popular was because he was the guy who basically engineered 1967 and he came out of retirement to try and save the Israelis' faces out of this mess they were in. Then they were waiting for the bridge they had assembled in the middle of Sinai and a bunch of tanks had to haul it all the way to the canal and he was too impatient and ended up going against Elazar or whomever who told him to wait and ended up crossing with the inflatable dinghies. This is when they should've been slaughtered like sheep even if they did it at nighttime, they were noticed and Shazly was ready to take them out and end that whole movie they were about to direct to save a little face from a major humiliating defeat. But then Sadat was too afraid to pull out a single soldier to come back to the west side because he felt that the rest of the entire army would see that and panic. Shazly couldn't believe that line of thinking because he was talking about a few sagger platoons and a couple of tanks and that was it. They didn't need to make a big deal out of it and just have them cross back and take them out and cut off their routes just like they did in Ismailiya. The 2nd army succeeded in almost exactly what Shazly wanted the 3rd army to do but for some friggin reason, Sadat got cold feet and then that started the whole thing between him and Shazly unfortunately. That was a super bad move by Sadat.

But you seen Sharon with the bandage around his head and they actually almost killed that one-eyed bandit pos Moshe Dayan! You know about those heroes in that ill-fated Mi-17 that flew over the Israelis on the west bank and dropped a couple bombs by hand and almost killed him? Some of the lookouts saw Dayan and his entire crew including his bodyguards come to the west bank in a helicopter and they notified the intel command who sent a request for anyone who was immediately available to do whatever they could to kill him. The closest and only available aircraft at that time was that Mi-17 and 4 of those heroes just grabbed a couple of bombs and didn't have time to mount them on the pylons and just threw them in the cargo bay and ended up flying right over the son of a bitch, but by the time they were able to arm the bomb (and obviously it was very heavy) and they had to be very careful and the helo is flying like crazy, not the most ideal time to handle and hand lob a huge bomb out the back of the cargo bay door but they still managed to do it only they missed probably because of the difficulty of doing it by hand. It landed about 100 yards away from the asshat. But in this book with colored pictures, it shows dayan walking with his entourage and smiling and looking around and the next picture shows him on the ground, his hat flown off his head and his face with the look of ultimate horror LOL! It was great and too bad, really really too bad they weren't able to drop that thing right on top of his bloody bald head! That would've been great and the next pic shows them after they got up and someone shot down the helo with a manpad or something but those heroes did whatever they had to do to try and kill that sob who was pretty much responsible for 1967 and to see his smugass face the way he was bragging after that war and then the horror on his face like the pussy that he was at that moment was pretty gratifying, but it would've been a lot better had that hand-lobbed bomb bounced off his uglyass bald head and split him in two! Their lives wouldn't have been lost in vain. Ma3lesh they're still great heroes and men like no other men for volunteering for pretty much a one-way mission like that. Allah Yerhamhum Gamee3an.



ARCH٤R said:


> How many people here know about Mirage 5s in EAF service during the October war? They were Libyan but with Egyptian pilots and crews stationed in El Mansoura or Tanta,



Yes, of course. One of the two major reasons why the Jews targeted Mansoura airbase on the 14th, because they received intel that there were Libyan mirages there and they wanted to take them out and destroy the airport at the same time and the other reason was to create a diversion from what they were doing at the canal.



ARCH٤R said:


> unfortunately they weren’t equipped with any missiles and missed an opportunity to shoot down a transport plane landing in captured Egyptian airbase west of the Suez Canal. This remains underreported.



A lot of story lines that favor Egypt are underreported for obvious reasons. That's why I laugh at some of the know-it-alls around here who think they know anything about what really happened in this war. The last one I was talking to and read two sentences of the garbage he was writing and I left that thread shaking my head and never looked at it again lol.

BTW, another underreported item was the heavy hitting the Su-7s and the EAF did on the armored columns that were crossing and after they crossed. That's why it's laughable that anyone thinks it was a forgone conclusion as to the fate of that over-stretched, thin and super vulnerable armor line they had on the west side. Had they not had a cease fire to protect them, they would've been fried to a crispy critter crustacean! It would've been a ten fold disaster for the Israelis. It's unbelievable how people avoid talking about that and it almost came down to it, too!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Interesting pic of MEN from the Navy Special Forces on their way to a rib beach landing. Looks like a platoon with their ARX-160 and a radio operator. The masked guys are most likely the Rib handlers and lookouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/secrets-of-electronic-warfare-in-the-glorious-october-war.627159/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/1973...of-the-gap-comprehensive-chaamil-plan.512349/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

On the 5th October 1973
Special units of the Egyptian Navy dived under the surface of the Suez Canal waters to search for the Napalm openings and disable them by means of a substance that freezes in the water of the canal..
It was invented by a genius Major in the naval forces called Ahmed Mamoun who gave its secret to the commander of the Egyptian Navy who in turn gave it to President Sadat, who approved it and then was Kept as secret..

Among the fortifications of the Israeli Bar-Lev Line was the presence of fuel tanks under the Bar-Lev fortifications..One tank carries 200 tons of combustible materials, from which pipes come out that have the ability to convert the surface of the channel into a mass of fire at 700 degrees Celsius for a period of 15 to 30 minutes..

36 groups of Egyptian frogmen blocked the 36 openings of the pipes, and the Israeli enemy did not succeed in starting a single fire during the crossing..

One of the achievements of the Egyptian General Intelligence was to obtain a map of the locations and positioning of the Napalm pipes long before the Yom Kippur War, which were rendered nonoperational by special units of the Egyptian Navy just one day before the October War start..






One of those frogmen was the hero Ali Abu Al-Hassan (on the picture)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

New Photo taken on Sept. 12 of the Italian Emilio Bianchi (F589) FREMM Bergamini class Multi-purpose frigate which will be transferred to the Egyptian Navy soon.

Obviously they'll have to change its name from Emilio Bianchi to something like El Shazly, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohammed23188

I don't know if this one was posted here before .

* Egyptian made Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center ( RISC2 )




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohammed23188

*Russia, Egypt to hold joint naval drills in Black Sea this year*

The drills aim to strengthen and develop military cooperation between the Egyptian and Russian Navies

SEVASTOPOL, October 8. /TASS/. The Russian and Egyptian navies will hold joint drills in the Black Sea until the end of this year, the Black Sea Fleet’s press office reported on Thursday.

"In Novorossiysk, the delegations of the Russian Navy and the Navy of the Arab Republic of Egypt held a three-day conference on preparing and holding the joint exercise Bridge of Friendship -2020. The main goal of the meeting of the naval sailors from both countries was to work out and approve a plan of the drills that will be held in the Black Sea for the first time," the press office said in a statement.

During the drills, the warships of the Russian Navy’s Black Sea Fleet and the Egyptian Navy will practice measures with the support of aircraft to defend sea lanes against various threats. Under the single scenario, forces will be deployed to organize communications and resupply at sea and the participants in the maneuvers will hold an inspection of suspicious vessels.

Also, the Russian and Egyptian naval sailors will practice measures under the command of the drills’ joint headquarters to organize all types of protection and defense at sea and will carry out missile and artillery firings, employing shipborne weapons, the press office specified.

"The drills aim to strengthen and develop military cooperation between the Egyptian and Russian Navies in the interests of security and stability at sea, and to exchange experience between the personnel in thwarting various threats in the areas of intensive shipping," the press office added.

https://tass.com/defense/1210037

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> New Photo taken on Sept. 12 of the Italian Emilio Bianchi (F589) FREMM Bergamini class Multi-purpose frigate which will be transferred to the Egyptian Navy soon.
> 
> Obviously they'll have to change its name from Emilio Bianchi to something like El Shazly, right?


Second hand? But how many second hand and how many new?


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mohammed23188 said:


> *Russia, Egypt to hold joint naval drills in Black Sea this year*
> 
> The drills aim to strengthen and develop military cooperation between the Egyptian and Russian Navies
> 
> SEVASTOPOL, October 8. /TASS/. The Russian and Egyptian navies will hold joint drills in the Black Sea until the end of this year, the Black Sea Fleet’s press office reported on Thursday.
> 
> "In Novorossiysk, the delegations of the Russian Navy and the Navy of the Arab Republic of Egypt held a three-day conference on preparing and holding the joint exercise Bridge of Friendship -2020. The main goal of the meeting of the naval sailors from both countries was to work out and approve a plan of the drills that will be held in the Black Sea for the first time," the press office said in a statement.
> 
> During the drills, the warships of the Russian Navy’s Black Sea Fleet and the Egyptian Navy will practice measures with the support of aircraft to defend sea lanes against various threats. Under the single scenario, forces will be deployed to organize communications and resupply at sea and the participants in the maneuvers will hold an inspection of suspicious vessels.
> 
> Also, the Russian and Egyptian naval sailors will practice measures under the command of the drills’ joint headquarters to organize all types of protection and defense at sea and will carry out missile and artillery firings, employing shipborne weapons, the press office specified.
> 
> "The drills aim to strengthen and develop military cooperation between the Egyptian and Russian Navies in the interests of security and stability at sea, and to exchange experience between the personnel in thwarting various threats in the areas of intensive shipping," the press office added.
> 
> https://tass.com/defense/1210037


Showing eagle's claw to our northern problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mohammed23188 said:


> I don't know if this one was posted here before .
> 
> * Egyptian made Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center ( RISC2 )
> 
> View attachment 677541
> 
> 
> View attachment 677542
> 
> View attachment 677543
> 
> 
> View attachment 677544
> 
> View attachment 677545
> 
> 
> View attachment 677546
> *


Not enough but good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Mohammed23188 said:


> View attachment 677594
> 
> 
> View attachment 677597


Good development.


Mohammed23188 said:


> I don't know if this one was posted here before .
> 
> * Egyptian made Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center ( RISC2 )
> 
> View attachment 677541
> 
> 
> View attachment 677542
> 
> View attachment 677543
> 
> 
> View attachment 677544
> 
> View attachment 677545
> 
> 
> View attachment 677546
> *


Interesting, it says Datalink in the second photo, if so then that’s a great level of domestic programming.
I wish they make a datalink for our M60 tanks and make a new turret for them, something as complex as this but with a better deflection angle.







The design here is good for side protection but the turret armor is causing a deflection into the the turret core... no wonder why it wasn’t used.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Getting ready to pound the Israeli pocket into smithereens in that pic. Operation Shamel if it went into effect would've put a severe hurting on the Israelis and they realized that which is why they tucked tail immediately after Sadat ordered that lineup and he never agreed to any of the ridiculous demands the Israelis were in no position to make anyway lol and they knew it! They only extended this whole phony surrounding because the longer they could keep it, the more they could sell it to the world that they were in control of things but they also needed desperately to capture Suez City which was critical as many of the journalists would ask them about it and tell them that it wasn't captured and it would be a launching point to supply the 3rd Army as well as give it safe harbor, which is why the enemy tried 4 times to enter the city and got clobbered and could never take it. They lost quite a few bodies and tanks and armored vehicles in their desperation-laden attempts. Then with the new and fresh army ready to bear down on them with thunder, they realized it was over and they withdrew halfway across the Sinai in shameful defeat.

And just to show the doubters about how that whole 3rd army surrounding saga was nothing but BS, here's a GREAT passage from Edgar O'Ballance's "No Victor No Vanquished" which I had read way back when it came out but then some very cool fella on Twitter posted the PDF file of that book and I got to skim through it and if this paragraph doesn't define the situation for the 3rd Army and the Israelis and how the situation didn't seem to be like it's described in Wikipedia LOL and how desperate they were and how the 3rd Army was just fine for the most part and it was a matter of time before the Israelis were going to run out of options at the 101 km tent marker and they did, while they were hoping the 3rd Army would run out of options first but that never happened!

Also check out the portion where he says the Americans had figured out for sure the Soviets had brought nuclear weapons to Port Said knowing quite well it could turn into a disaster! This is how tense the situation was and how the Israelis were so humiliated that they tried everything they could to create a surrender by the 3rd Army and also in Suez City AND Kabrit Fort where they got neither of the three. They even tried to do the same thing to the 2nd army LOLOL can you believe the drugs they must've been taking?! lol. They learnt their lesson very quickly in Ismailiya trying to go north that's for sure.

Out of all the books written about this great war, this is probably the most balanced because it took accounts from both sides and not just the Israeli side and he was also there to see things for himself which made for a much more realistic description of the war and the results than any of the other books which were predominantly taken from Israeli sources only. The best part is this line in the passage below:

*The situation was as much a stalemate as a siege, although the Israelis did not like to see it that way.*

If that isn't the perfect description of what occurred at the end of the war, I don't know what is. And that also shows you that as a result of that "stalemate".......and the eventual Israeli withdrawal halfway across the Sinai and the Egyptian Armed forces getting to keep all the land it had gained (including all 16 Barlev line forts & posts and the 20 kms in past the bank to the line of Separation Forces) is an indication of a full and complete victory for the Egyptian Armed Forces. Here's the PDF for one of the better reads on the war:



https://www.hativa14.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Edgar_Oballance.pdf



Egypt's second War of Attrition with Israel began on 1 November 1973 and lasted until 17 March 1974. During these months there were almost daily incidents of shelling, minor attacks, and patrol raids in the Third Army sector. There was frequent Israeli aircraft action against the besieged army, *the Israelis trying desperately, for prestige reasons alone, to force it to surrender.* (Hahaha!) For example, the Egyptians say there were over 1,500 such incidents from 1 November 1973 until 18 January 1974; they included four major clashes and eighty-nine others in November, 312 in December, and 133 in January. These are selective figures, perhaps, but they give an indication of how raw and abrasive the front was.* Egyptian planes also intervened, and the first aerial dogfight took place over the Third Army on 6 December. * (Wait wut? I thought the EAF was incapable of any sorties to help the 3rd army? Isn't that what most of the Israeli lies say? lol) *The situation was as much a stalemate as a siege, although the Israelis did not like to see it that way. * (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I THOUGHT THE ISRAELIS HAD WON MILITARILY LMFAO) *Some supplies were flown in at night to the Third Army by helicopter or brought across by boat, and water was obtained from the Ein Musa Springs. * (Excuse me?! I thought the situation for the 3rd army was complete desperation and they were finished?! lol) On 1 November the 7th and 19th Infantry Divisions were unified under the command of Brigadier Ahmed Badawri and became known as Badr Force. *Also, holding out on the east bank during this period was the besieged Kabrit Fort, which the Israelis also tried hard to force to surrender, subjecting it to constant artillery fire and bombing. * (Hahaha, yet another failure by the Israelis that the haters ignore.) The water at this point was particularly full of debris, including human bodies, which floated in each direction twice in every twenty-four hours. *Some of the defenders swam out at night and caught a floating motor launch and then three SP pontoons which they used to ferry supplies across the narrow neck of water. The west bank was only 2,500 to 3,000 yards from the fort. The first supply run was made on the moonless night of the third/fourth of November; in all thirty such runs were made, carrying some thirty tons of supplies, mainly on the darker nights. The Egyptians consider the defense of Kabrit Fort, "taken in thirty minutes and defended for three months," to be one of their war epics in which the water shortage was overcome by boiling and vaporizing salt water from the canal.*

So as you can see, the situation was actually quite different than what many of the haters think it was and when we would tell them so, they would never believe it and the sad part is not because they were convinced that it wasn't that way, it's because they DON'T WANT it to be that way. I say shame on them again! The Israelis failed to take Ismailiya, Suez City, Kabrit Fort and never got the 3rd Army to surrender 1 man! All this while they played to the cameras and news to pretend they had some victory LOL and they tried so hard to negotiate a bunch of unrealistic crap to the point where Sadat gathered an entire division of SAMs, tanks, infantry and artillery and the EAF was on standby ready to carry out Operation Shamel and that's when the Israelis tucked their tails and ran back halfway across the Sinai. This is why it was an unequivocal victory for the Egyptian Armed Forces DESPITE all the mistakes the leadership made!


Wilhelm II said:


> Second hand? But how many second hand and how many new?



They're brand new and just delivered to the Italian Navy a short time ago, not sure when but I think about a year ago at the most. So they're really not 2nd hand by the normal definition of that. They're actually brand new ships that probably haven't even finished all their preliminary live testing.

Speaking of the Egyptian Navy, coming up soon is a rare exercise between the Russian Navy and the Egyptian Navy in the Black Sea. Looking forward to see the videos and photos and description of how that exercise went.


#Egyptian #Navy held a conference on the organization of the joint exercise "Bridge of friendship – 2020" in Novorossiysk https://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12318199@egNews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

ARCH٤R said:


> Good development.
> 
> Interesting, it says Datalink in the second photo, if so then that’s a great level of domestic programming.
> I wish they make a datalink for our M60 tanks and make a new turret for them, something as complex as this but with a better deflection angle.
> View attachment 677733
> View attachment 677734
> 
> The design here is good for side protection but the turret armor is causing a deflection into the the turret core... no wonder why it wasn’t used.



Or they can use steel grid frontside the torret as the Russians did with Armata .

Check under the red circles .







Gomig-21 said:


> Getting ready to pound the Israeli pocket into smithereens in that pic. Operation Shamel if it went into effect would've put a severe hurting on the Israelis and they realized that which is why they tucked tail immediately after Sadat ordered that lineup and he never agreed to any of the ridiculous demands the Israelis were in no position to make anyway lol and they knew it! They only extended this whole phony surrounding because the longer they could keep it, the more they could sell it to the world that they were in control of things but they also needed desperately to capture Suez City which was critical as many of the journalists would ask them about it and tell them that it wasn't captured and it would be a launching point to supply the 3rd Army as well as give it safe harbor, which is why the enemy tried 4 times to enter the city and got clobbered and could never take it. They lost quite a few bodies and tanks and armored vehicles in their desperation-laden attempts. Then with the new and fresh army ready to bear down on them with thunder, they realized it was over and they withdrew halfway across the Sinai in shameful defeat.
> 
> And just to show the doubters about how that whole 3rd army surrounding saga was nothing but BS, here's a GREAT passage from Edgar O'Ballance's "No Victor No Vanquished" which I had read way back when it came out but then some very cool fella on Twitter posted the PDF file of that book and I got to skim through it and if this paragraph doesn't define the situation for the 3rd Army and the Israelis and how the situation didn't seem to be like it's described in Wikipedia LOL and how desperate they were and how the 3rd Army was just fine for the most part and it was a matter of time before the Israelis were going to run out of options at the 101 km tent marker and they did, while they were hoping the 3rd Army would run out of options first but that never happened!
> 
> Also check out the portion where he says the Americans had figured out for sure the Soviets had brought nuclear weapons to Port Said knowing quite well it could turn into a disaster! This is how tense the situation was and how the Israelis were so humiliated that they tried everything they could to create a surrender by the 3rd Army and also in Suez City AND Kabrit Fort where they got neither of the three. They even tried to do the same thing to the 2nd army LOLOL can you believe the drugs they must've been taking?! lol. They learnt their lesson very quickly in Ismailiya trying to go north that's for sure.
> 
> Out of all the books written about this great war, this is probably the most balanced because it took accounts from both sides and not just the Israeli side and he was also there to see things for himself which made for a much more realistic description of the war and the results than any of the other books which were predominantly taken from Israeli sources only. The best part is this line in the passage below:
> 
> *The situation was as much a stalemate as a siege, although the Israelis did not like to see it that way.*
> 
> If that isn't the perfect description of what occurred at the end of the war, I don't know what is. And that also shows you that as a result of that "stalemate".......and the eventual Israeli withdrawal halfway across the Sinai and the Egyptian Armed forces getting to keep all the land it had gained (including all 16 Barlev line forts & posts and the 20 kms in past the bank to the line of Separation Forces) is an indication of a full and complete victory for the Egyptian Armed Forces. Here's the PDF for one of the better reads on the war:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hativa14.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Edgar_Oballance.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt's second War of Attrition with Israel began on 1 November 1973 and lasted until 17 March 1974. During these months there were almost daily incidents of shelling, minor attacks, and patrol raids in the Third Army sector. There was frequent Israeli aircraft action against the besieged army, *the Israelis trying desperately, for prestige reasons alone, to force it to surrender.* (Hahaha!) For example, the Egyptians say there were over 1,500 such incidents from 1 November 1973 until 18 January 1974; they included four major clashes and eighty-nine others in November, 312 in December, and 133 in January. These are selective figures, perhaps, but they give an indication of how raw and abrasive the front was.* Egyptian planes also intervened, and the first aerial dogfight took place over the Third Army on 6 December. * (Wait wut? I thought the EAF was incapable of any sorties to help the 3rd army? Isn't that what most of the Israeli lies say? lol) *The situation was as much a stalemate as a siege, although the Israelis did not like to see it that way. * (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I THOUGHT THE ISRAELIS HAD WON MILITARILY LMFAO) *Some supplies were flown in at night to the Third Army by helicopter or brought across by boat, and water was obtained from the Ein Musa Springs. * (Excuse me?! I thought the situation for the 3rd army was complete desperation and they were finished?! lol) On 1 November the 7th and 19th Infantry Divisions were unified under the command of Brigadier Ahmed Badawri and became known as Badr Force. *Also, holding out on the east bank during this period was the besieged Kabrit Fort, which the Israelis also tried hard to force to surrender, subjecting it to constant artillery fire and bombing. * (Hahaha, yet another failure by the Israelis that the haters ignore.) The water at this point was particularly full of debris, including human bodies, which floated in each direction twice in every twenty-four hours. *Some of the defenders swam out at night and caught a floating motor launch and then three SP pontoons which they used to ferry supplies across the narrow neck of water. The west bank was only 2,500 to 3,000 yards from the fort. The first supply run was made on the moonless night of the third/fourth of November; in all thirty such runs were made, carrying some thirty tons of supplies, mainly on the darker nights. The Egyptians consider the defense of Kabrit Fort, "taken in thirty minutes and defended for three months," to be one of their war epics in which the water shortage was overcome by boiling and vaporizing salt water from the canal.*
> 
> So as you can see, the situation was actually quite different than what many of the haters think it was and when we would tell them so, they would never believe it and the sad part is not because they were convinced that it wasn't that way, it's because they DON'T WANT it to be that way. I say shame on them again! The Israelis failed to take Ismailiya, Suez City, Kabrit Fort and never got the 3rd Army to surrender 1 man! All this while they played to the cameras and news to pretend they had some victory LOL and they tried so hard to negotiate a bunch of unrealistic crap to the point where Sadat gathered an entire division of SAMs, tanks, infantry and artillery and the EAF was on standby ready to carry out Operation Shamel and that's when the Israelis tucked their tails and ran back halfway across the Sinai. This is why it was an unequivocal victory for the Egyptian Armed Forces DESPITE all the mistakes the leadership made!
> 
> 
> They're brand new and just delivered to the Italian Navy a short time ago, not sure when but I think about a year ago at the most. So they're really not 2nd hand by the normal definition of that. They're actually brand new ships that probably haven't even finished all their preliminary live testing.
> 
> Speaking of the Egyptian Navy, coming up soon is a rare exercise between the Russian Navy and the Egyptian Navy in the Black Sea. Looking forward to see the videos and photos and description of how that exercise went.
> 
> 
> #Egyptian #Navy held a conference on the organization of the joint exercise "Bridge of friendship – 2020" in Novorossiysk https://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12318199@egNews



War must never be seen as a purpose to itself, but as a means of physically forcing one's will on an opponent ("war is the continuation of politics through other means").

In addtion to the the above Clausewitz has classified the War objectives into two main categories:-
A- war to achieve limited aims
B- war to "disarm the enemy and make him politically helpless or militarily impotent."

Knowing the Superiority of IDF (especially) in Air & armoured forces) which was planned & executed by the unlimited support of US to israel, Egypt selected "A" war class.

The Basic Egyptian army war mission was :-
1-Storming Suez Canal east Bank & demolishing IDF fortifications line ( Bar-leve Line]
2- Peneteration of 5 to 6 miles deep in Sinai under the cover of the Egyptian anti Air missiles umbrella.
3- Sparking off an international crisis into which both USSR & US would be drawn. The Egyptian leadership hoped that the two superpowers would then force Israel into concessions acceptable to the Arabs.
4-If superpowers failed to intervene or were unable to force Israel to make the demanded concessions, The arabs were to revert to "meat grinder" tactics against the stretched IDF forces & continue fighting for weeks or months against the exhausted IDF troops & force Israel to accept the Arab terms.

Next map illustrates the Main Egyptian attack from the West to The East Canal bank in one of the most complicated & successful military crossing operations 'through history' as described by US army historians:


Enlarge this image Click to see fullsize






The following map shows the situation on the 18th of Jan i.e after 12 weeks from the official cease fire. Here it is shown how IDF has withdrew its forces to 30 Kms east of the water line without maintaining any political price for this retreat. This was done as a result of 1st disengagement agreement where the egyptian side agreed on having a buffer zone between both armies.
*This map clearly expresses the Egyptian army victory in fullfilling his War targets. Israel lost its 5th of October lines & Suez canal East bank forever. The failure of IDF to restore its 5th of october positions is a clear mark of its defeat. *


Enlarge this image Click to see fullsize





The depth that IDF occupy at the west wasn't completely controlled from IDF , this area includes scattered Egyptian army positions that were bypassed during the actions & remained active during the ceasefire period whch means IDF purpose was just to advance to gain an advantage on the political table but on ground Egyptian forces were also in that area which threatened the IDF supplies line .

The IDF at the west of the Canal was bounded with the Egyptian army troops while having long threatened routes to its logistic bases east in Sinai. IDF positions on the 24th of Oct were vulnerable. This led to the 1st disengagement treaty.

By the Military operations end it was proved that IDF had the followig drawbacks:-
- Failed to push the 2nd army from its new positions in the east of the canal to the west.
- Failed to push the 3rd army from its new positions in the east of the canal to the west.
- Failed to encircle the 2nd army.
- Failed to invade Suez city or Ismaeilia city.
- Failed to occupy Missory position east of the canal. This failure prevented IDF from widening the passage between the troops in the west canal bank & its logistic bases in Sinai.

IDF losses starting from the 15th till the 24th in the fighting that took place in Canal west bank & East bank represents more than 65% of its total war losses. The resulting forces positions on the 24th showed 3 IDF divisions in a severly threatened positions west of the canal.

The first disengaement treaty together with the Resignation of Golda Maeir, Moshe Dayan, David aliaazer, Gonin & Mossad leaders in response to Agranat Commision decisions is a proof of the disasterous war results.

The funny thing that some Israelis sources claimed they gonna occupy Cairo ,If IDF failed to occupy a small town like Suez on the 24th with losses of more than 100 killed troops & 40 damaged tanks & armoured carriers then, how on earth, this exhausted forces may form a threat to Cairo or any other Egyptian town. Big claims but too far from reality. The Fact is the opposite. IDF divisions west of the canal were in threatened positions. Only politics withdrawal commitment saved then from a disasterous fate.

British historian Edgar Oballance said the below quote :



> 'The Israelis now give the impression that they were merely caught by surprise & that once they had recovered their balance, all was well. They insist that their quality was still superior to arab quantity & that their young, energetic, capable generals were superior to those of the arabs as was the Israeli soldier to his Arab counter-part. The Israelis like to say they drove back the Arabs on both fronts, crossed the suez canal, penetrated into Africa & surrounded the Egyptian Third Army with ease. They further claim that only intervention by the superpowers saved the Third Army from surrendering & the Israelis from advancing further into Arab territory, as the road to Cairo lay open before them. This was by no means the correct picture & by perpetuating it, the Israelis are in danger of falling into the same errors of Self-deception & overconfidence that they did after the 1967 War.



Israel lost the war. They lost it in the battlefield and more significantly in politics. Golda Meir and the whole Israeli leadership couldn't wake up from the surprise until too late. They were still drunk with the victory of 1967. Kissinger's book "Crisis" describes how Meir used to weep  in the phone during the war asking Kissinger for help, and how the US airplanes were launched directly from US aircraft carriers to Israel after painting it with the Israeli colors!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

Israeli minister of defence, said "Egyptians can't destroy Bar Liev Line "
Egyptians : why are you so serious

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ Amazing how such a simple solution destroyed not only the myth of that whole phony baloney barlev line and all the BS of how impenetrable it was and a few hoses powered by industrial generators is all it took to wash out the sand in a few hours, but those few hours destroyed all the time, effort and money it cost the Israelis to build that silly thing lol. It cost millions to put it up back in 1967 and it gave them a false sense of security which was great, because one Egyptian engineer solved the problem that the military was having a difficult time figuring out what kind of explosive or air bombing or artillery would do the job. Then when the young engineer stepped up with the water hose solution, they couldn't believe how simple the solution was!

Another great part of that war that gets lost in all the movie theater they put up in the end. Also the flaming pipes that the frogmen special forces blocked up with cement in some cases and in others just disconnected them or destroyed their ability to work. That was one of the many great special forces operations that were pulled off by the Egyptian Forces that are underrated in all publications.

The official Russian news agency TASS announced that for the first time, the Egyptian Navy and the Russian Navy will carry out joint exercises in the Black Sea region.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314602037955485696





If the same vessels in the pic are the ones going to participate in these exercises, one Mistral, a support ship, couple of Gowinds etc., it should be a tight fit through the Darnadelles, the Sea of Marmara and then especially the Bosphorus or Turkish Straits. Should be good!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ Amazing how such a simple solution destroyed not only the myth of that whole phony baloney barlev line and all the BS of how impenetrable it was and a few hoses powered by industrial generators is all it took to wash out the sand in a few hours, but those few hours destroyed all the time, effort and money it cost the Israelis to build that silly thing lol. It cost millions to put it up back in 1967 and it gave them a false sense of security which was great, because one Egyptian engineer solved the problem that the military was having a difficult time figuring out what kind of explosive or air bombing or artillery would do the job. Then when the young engineer stepped up with the water hose solution, they couldn't believe how simple the solution was!
> 
> Another great part of that war that gets lost in all the movie theater they put up in the end. Also the flaming pipes that the frogmen special forces blocked up with cement in some cases and in others just disconnected them or destroyed their ability to work. That was one of the many great special forces operations that were pulled off by the Egyptian Forces that are underrated in all publications.
> 
> The official Russian news agency TASS announced that for the first time, the Egyptian Navy and the Russian Navy will carry out joint exercises in the Black Sea region.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314602037955485696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the same vessels in the pic are the ones going to participate in these exercises, one Mistral, a support ship, couple of Gowinds etc., it should be a tight fit through the Darnadelles, the Sea of Marmara and then the especially the Bosphorus or Turkish Straits. Should be good!


وهما معديين هيششغلو اغنية تسلم الايادي في البوسفور

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohammed23188 said:


> وهما معديين هيششغلو اغنية تسلم الايادي في البوسفور




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314568865066745856
lol!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

@Gomig-21 concerning the Third Army:
-Like one in the states said in the 70s, it was outflanked but not outperformed, they never clashed with the Israelis because half that Third Army was in fact making bridges to the Sinai.
In the book “Phoenix Over The Nile” by Lon Nordeen and David Nicole an Egyptian MiG-21s and Israeli F-4s clashed over the Israeli troops west of the Suez, I can’t recall the exact text but it mentions that a MiG-21 pilot was witnessing another MiG-21 get shot down by an Israeli F-4 using a missile (fumed as he knew he lost his friend), later on the Israeli pulled into a vertical while he chased him into it, as the Israeli pulled the stick further the Egyptian got lead and fired, shooting it down - as he tried to recover from a stall he was hit by what he wrote down as an Israeli F-4, ejected and broke his arm and as he walked to a close-by road he came across an Israeli destroyed tank and feared that he was captured only to be approached by an Egyptian car and being rescued. Thing is the Israelis never controlled wherever they went west of the canal, even Edgar stated that the Israelis admitted to have had ‘pockets’ of Egyptian troops within their own pocket. Lol.
Either way they said that the Egyptian Third Army was cut of supplies - was true since the ceasefire was put into force thus they couldn’t pinch through the Israeli armors, yet that was the only reason why the the Third Army was cut off supplies (later delivered by helicopters and boats). 
Whats special about Edgar is that he put every claim into his work, sat with all sides and documented what has been going on between the Egyptian Staff.
Now that Shazly wanted to capture the passes of Giddi and Mitla, do you think he was right?
Knowing that he’ll have weak air cover I think he should have did a night assault on Meliz to capture the Air Base - but the god damn soviets sent us no new SAM sites, clearly idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> @Gomig-21 concerning the Third Army:
> -Like one in the states said in the 70s, it was outflanked but not outperformed, they never clashed with the Israelis because half that Third Army was in fact making bridges to the Sinai.



That's right. 3/4 or more of those 8K POWs the Israelis amassed were logistical personnel like you mentioned that assembled and maintained the bridges, carried supplies and manned equipment and mechanics etc. that they rolled up on during their spree southward on the WEST BANK, lol. They're such conniving and deceiving people I tell ya it's brutal. That whole tactic was nothing but a Hollywood propaganda show. They knew quite well that if there wasn't the looming prospect of a cease fire, their plan would've never included attempting to invade Suez City 4 times! And then sitting in the open on a thinly stretched line mixed with all kinds of Egyptian pockets that were still resisting. No way. Once they failed in that and their positioned started deteriorating, they would've had no choice but to retreat back across their bridgehead or risk being cut off themselves! LOL! That's how precarious their situation could've been had there not been a looming cease fire that would protect them, just like I mentioned before.



ARCH٤R said:


> In the book “Phoenix Over The Nile” by Lon Nordeen and David Nicole an Egyptian MiG-21s and Israeli F-4s clashed over the Israeli troops west of the Suez, I can’t recall the exact text but it mentions that a MiG-21 pilot was witnessing another MiG-21 get shot down by an Israeli F-4 using a missile (fumed as he knew he lost his friend), later on the Israeli pulled into a vertical while he chased him into it, as the Israeli pulled the stick further the Egyptian got lead and fired, shooting it down - as he tried to recover from a stall he was hit by what he wrote down as an Israeli F-4, ejected and broke his arm and as he walked to a close-by road he came across an Israeli destroyed tank and feared that he was captured only to be approached by an Egyptian car and being rescued.



Great anecdote! Love it. I read that a while back and I have that book in my library and now you've inspired me to read it again!

There's another cool story (let me see if I remember it correctly an not sure if it's also in Phoenix or a different book) of one of the Israeli pilots who's mirage was nailed by a MiG-21's gunfire and the Israeli pilot barely ejected before his Mirage exploded which the EAF pilot couldn't avert the explosion with his MiG which took on the bulk of the explosion and debris and it also ended up going down with him ejecting as well. The Israeli pilot ended up in a dense, farmland and quickly overcome by angry Egyptian farmers and Falaheen whom were ready to beat the living pulp out of him only to be rescued by the Egyptian pilot of the MiG-21 who came running and saved him from the mob of farmers. I remember that story as being one of the better ones.



ARCH٤R said:


> Thing is the Israelis never controlled wherever they went west of the canal, even Edgar stated that the Israelis admitted to have had ‘pockets’ of Egyptian troops within their own pocket. Lol.
> Either way they said that the Egyptian Third Army was cut of supplies - was true since the ceasefire was put into force thus they couldn’t pinch through the Israeli armors, yet that was the only reason why the the Third Army was cut off supplies (later delivered by helicopters and boats).
> Whats special about Edgar is that he put every claim into his work, sat with all sides and documented what has been going on between the Egyptian Staff.



That's exactly right and I mentioned that as well. Compared to many of the other books (Especially that douchebag Herzog ooooof puke puke puke yalawwweeeeee 3la ibn el metnaka el m3aras da ooof!) unbeleivable one-sided it's enough to make you want to take a 15lbs sledge hammer to your own forehead! lol



ARCH٤R said:


> Now that Shazly wanted to capture the passes of Giddi and Mitla, do you think he was right?



You're thinking of Sadat who told Ismail to tell Shazly to send orders to the 2nd and 3rd armies to make a run for the passes. Shazly was completely against it from the start, even during the planning stages a year before. He understood the military consequences of such a move and knew they didn't have enough SA-6's to take with them and had to rely on the range of the SA-2s which the passes were well beyond that. He could never understand why Sadat wanted to sacrifice all those poor soldiers and their tanks just to appease Hafez El Assad. That was the worst part of the war for Egypt followed by Sadat refusing to listen to Shazly about withdrawing a few sagger and infantry and tank units to the west bank before the Israelis reached the 1st bridge for the 3rd Army. Had Sadat listened to him, that would've changed the course of that war to a much more favorable ending. Of all the great things Sadat did, it's hard to give him all 100% of love because of those two terrible decisions he made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Getting ready to pound the Israeli pocket into smithereens in that pic. Operation Shamel if it went into effect would've put a severe hurting on the Israelis and they realized that which is why they tucked tail immediately after Sadat ordered that lineup and he never agreed to any of the ridiculous demands the Israelis were in no position to make anyway lol and they knew it! They only extended this whole phony surrounding because the longer they could keep it, the more they could sell it to the world that they were in control of things but they also needed desperately to capture Suez City which was critical as many of the journalists would ask them about it and tell them that it wasn't captured and it would be a launching point to supply the 3rd Army as well as give it safe harbor, which is why the enemy tried 4 times to enter the city and got clobbered and could never take it. They lost quite a few bodies and tanks and armored vehicles in their desperation-laden attempts. Then with the new and fresh army ready to bear down on them with thunder, they realized it was over and they withdrew halfway across the Sinai in shameful defeat.
> 
> And just to show the doubters about how that whole 3rd army surrounding saga was nothing but BS, here's a GREAT passage from Edgar O'Ballance's "No Victor No Vanquished" which I had read way back when it came out but then some very cool fella on Twitter posted the PDF file of that book and I got to skim through it and if this paragraph doesn't define the situation for the 3rd Army and the Israelis and how the situation didn't seem to be like it's described in Wikipedia LOL and how desperate they were and how the 3rd Army was just fine for the most part and it was a matter of time before the Israelis were going to run out of options at the 101 km tent marker and they did, while they were hoping the 3rd Army would run out of options first but that never happened!
> 
> Also check out the portion where he says the Americans had figured out for sure the Soviets had brought nuclear weapons to Port Said knowing quite well it could turn into a disaster! This is how tense the situation was and how the Israelis were so humiliated that they tried everything they could to create a surrender by the 3rd Army and also in Suez City AND Kabrit Fort where they got neither of the three. They even tried to do the same thing to the 2nd army LOLOL can you believe the drugs they must've been taking?! lol. They learnt their lesson very quickly in Ismailiya trying to go north that's for sure.
> 
> Out of all the books written about this great war, this is probably the most balanced because it took accounts from both sides and not just the Israeli side and he was also there to see things for himself which made for a much more realistic description of the war and the results than any of the other books which were predominantly taken from Israeli sources only. The best part is this line in the passage below:
> 
> *The situation was as much a stalemate as a siege, although the Israelis did not like to see it that way.*
> 
> If that isn't the perfect description of what occurred at the end of the war, I don't know what is. And that also shows you that as a result of that "stalemate".......and the eventual Israeli withdrawal halfway across the Sinai and the Egyptian Armed forces getting to keep all the land it had gained (including all 16 Barlev line forts & posts and the 20 kms in past the bank to the line of Separation Forces) is an indication of a full and complete victory for the Egyptian Armed Forces. Here's the PDF for one of the better reads on the war:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hativa14.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Edgar_Oballance.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt's second War of Attrition with Israel began on 1 November 1973 and lasted until 17 March 1974. During these months there were almost daily incidents of shelling, minor attacks, and patrol raids in the Third Army sector. There was frequent Israeli aircraft action against the besieged army, *the Israelis trying desperately, for prestige reasons alone, to force it to surrender.* (Hahaha!) For example, the Egyptians say there were over 1,500 such incidents from 1 November 1973 until 18 January 1974; they included four major clashes and eighty-nine others in November, 312 in December, and 133 in January. These are selective figures, perhaps, but they give an indication of how raw and abrasive the front was.* Egyptian planes also intervened, and the first aerial dogfight took place over the Third Army on 6 December. * (Wait wut? I thought the EAF was incapable of any sorties to help the 3rd army? Isn't that what most of the Israeli lies say? lol) *The situation was as much a stalemate as a siege, although the Israelis did not like to see it that way. * (HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I THOUGHT THE ISRAELIS HAD WON MILITARILY LMFAO) *Some supplies were flown in at night to the Third Army by helicopter or brought across by boat, and water was obtained from the Ein Musa Springs. * (Excuse me?! I thought the situation for the 3rd army was complete desperation and they were finished?! lol) On 1 November the 7th and 19th Infantry Divisions were unified under the command of Brigadier Ahmed Badawri and became known as Badr Force. *Also, holding out on the east bank during this period was the besieged Kabrit Fort, which the Israelis also tried hard to force to surrender, subjecting it to constant artillery fire and bombing. * (Hahaha, yet another failure by the Israelis that the haters ignore.) The water at this point was particularly full of debris, including human bodies, which floated in each direction twice in every twenty-four hours. *Some of the defenders swam out at night and caught a floating motor launch and then three SP pontoons which they used to ferry supplies across the narrow neck of water. The west bank was only 2,500 to 3,000 yards from the fort. The first supply run was made on the moonless night of the third/fourth of November; in all thirty such runs were made, carrying some thirty tons of supplies, mainly on the darker nights. The Egyptians consider the defense of Kabrit Fort, "taken in thirty minutes and defended for three months," to be one of their war epics in which the water shortage was overcome by boiling and vaporizing salt water from the canal.*
> 
> So as you can see, the situation was actually quite different than what many of the haters think it was and when we would tell them so, they would never believe it and the sad part is not because they were convinced that it wasn't that way, it's because they DON'T WANT it to be that way. I say shame on them again! The Israelis failed to take Ismailiya, Suez City, Kabrit Fort and never got the 3rd Army to surrender 1 man! All this while they played to the cameras and news to pretend they had some victory LOL and they tried so hard to negotiate a bunch of unrealistic crap to the point where Sadat gathered an entire division of SAMs, tanks, infantry and artillery and the EAF was on standby ready to carry out Operation Shamel and that's when the Israelis tucked their tails and ran back halfway across the Sinai. This is why it was an unequivocal victory for the Egyptian Armed Forces DESPITE all the mistakes the leadership made!
> 
> 
> They're brand new and just delivered to the Italian Navy a short time ago, not sure when but I think about a year ago at the most. So they're really not 2nd hand by the normal definition of that. They're actually brand new ships that probably haven't even finished all their preliminary live testing.
> 
> Speaking of the Egyptian Navy, coming up soon is a rare exercise between the Russian Navy and the Egyptian Navy in the Black Sea. Looking forward to see the videos and photos and description of how that exercise went.
> 
> 
> #Egyptian #Navy held a conference on the organization of the joint exercise "Bridge of friendship – 2020" in Novorossiysk https://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12318199@egNews


Sharon himself said after the war about the 3rd army: " We don't know who was surrounding whom"..LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You're thinking of Sadat who told Ismail to tell Shazly to send orders to the 2nd and 3rd armies to make a run for the passes. Shazly was completely against it from the start, even during the planning stages a year before. He understood the military consequences of such a move and knew they didn't have enough SA-6's to take with them and had to rely on the range of the SA-2s which the passes were well beyond that. He could never understand why Sadat wanted to sacrifice all those poor soldiers and their tanks just to appease Hafez El Assad. That was the worst part of the war for Egypt followed by Sadat refusing to listen to Shazly about withdrawing a few sagger and infantry and tank units to the west bank before the Israelis reached the 1st bridge for the 3rd Army. Had Sadat listened to him, that would've changed the course of that war to a much more favorable ending. Of all the great things Sadat did, it's hard to give him all 100% of love because of those two terrible decisions he made.


That is why I always thought that the gap thing was a trap set by Sadat..bear with me here..it is very hard to believe that the Usraelis could slip between two full armies the 2nd and 3rd Egyptian armies.. without being noticed ..despite that talk about the US SR2 or not.. Russians were also sending satellite pics to the Egyptian HQs!.. Sadate played real chess of war.. and he had to make sacrifices in order to win the big deal which was the aim of liberating Sinai by all means.. and he paid the price for it with his life when he was assassinated by angry soldiers who did not accept that sacrifice.. but he was a very wise soldier and trapped the best of the Usraeli army on the west side of the canal and made them suffer from defeat while the Egyptian armed forces held their own on the east side of the canal..till the end of the war.. up till now .. *Checkmate*..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Allow me summarize what I know about the disputes within the army:
Shazly and not that he was someone who wasn’t good enough when it comes to planning an air cover, was asked by Sadat to come up with a plan that would make the Egyptian and Israeli armies have no canal between so that negotiations would get serious (before that the Israelis were not accepting peace deals at all). Shazly had the plan to control the Eastern bank of the Canal north and south of the Great Bitter Lake, in his thoughts it would be wise to push the Israelis back now that they were low in numbers in the Sinai, having been defeated as they attempted to counter attack and having no arranged line of retreat (since the Israelis attack both armies with a large space in between the 2 offensives) but he was held back for ‘lack of air cover’ since the Israelis had lethal A-G loadouts and our MiGs had no range to fly and engage beyond 20 miles deep into the Sinai (also the reason why the Tu-16s were used to strike command and control centers using their missiles). Since then and because of the Deversoir Gap too the Egyptians and the Soviets learned to have mobile air defenses.
But in my opinion if the second Egyptian assault of Helicopters carrying commandos was granted air cover then they would have succeeded to secure Melize AB? If they were able to launch paratrooper assaults on Meliz and Sharm El Sheikh and a ground offensive under darkness (sigh, I’ve been to the Sinai and it wouldn’t have been that time consuming) they would have broke through the airbases (since the airbases weren’t secured significantly by then and since the Israelis had shortage in Hawk Missile sites for many were destroyed by the EAF) - the Egyptian helicopters had the range and were capable of carrying A-G rockets, with the Israelis lacking night vision like the Egyptians and not having significant air activity at night they would have had difficulties engaging any helicopters. Either way Shazly was not supported when it came to the idea but when the Syrians pressured Sadat he wanted Shazly to launch an offensive? On the 14th when the Israelis were now arranged in a good defensive position with higher grounds?
AFAIK the Israelis captured some documents of the Third Army in which it clarified that a mass offensive wasn’t launched but a mere offensive in which no more than 100 tanks or something were within the firing range of the Israelis but the Israelis, Egyptians and some sources claimed a massive battle in which 1-2 western sources (along with Israel) stated that over 200 Egyptian tanks were lost? But the Americans that day claimed that Egypt captured two airbases? And 1-2 western sources claimed that Egypt lost no more than 150 including damaged? And now we have Ex Egyptian high commanders explaining that they had to exaggerate the losses to make the Syrians believe that we put significant effort but failed (along with convincing the Soviets to send more arms since they weren’t keeping their own track of Egyptians ground losses for most were kicked out)? I mean, if there was 200 plus tanks littering the battlefield then how was there hundreds more capturing territories in the Sinai unharmed? *sigh* like Edgar says, many lips are zipped about this war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Beautiful ship, EN needs to also get NH-90s/MH-60s for ASW/ASuW.
RSN just got the MH-60R,if EN gets them, it will mean more commonality and will definitely help in deterring any adversary submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Beautiful ship, EN needs to also get NH-90s/MH-60s for ASW/ASuW.
> RSN just got the MH-60R,if EN gets them, it will mean more commonality and will definitely help in deterring any adversary submarine.



EN was very interested in the NH-90s for a while and kept trying to make deals but could never reach an agreement. But they weren't going to be used for ASW since they already operate a dozen or so Kaman SH-2G Seasprites all set up for anti-submarine warfare. So not sure the Seasprites are on the "upgrade" list ATM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Jeeez I wonder if Sisi will get any credit for people returning to their towns and cities in some of the Sinai locations that have completely liberated by the Egyptian military (albeit at a very high and frankly unacceptable cost in soldiers' lives IMO and many others) but it is a success that since he takes a beating by everyone from the super Twitter wannabe journalists looool to the scuzbucket New York Times and their close affiliate 60 minutes when they did that program on him and never mentioned a single good thing he's done, just the difficulties of terrorism in the Sinai and how it hasn't been eradicated and we even hear it here on this crazyass forum from the haters and delinquents lol. Where are they now that there has been great success and the cretins have been wiped off the surface of the earth and these towns cleaned up for the residents to return safely? Anyone? 

In the meantime...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314943156576612355
I think they already crossed the Bospherous right? Anyone know if they're in the Black Sea already?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Where the Russian/Egyptian navy training is expected to take place and we're still not sure which elements of the Egyptian Navy is actually participating. Some online references are claiming no Mistral which would be a complete shame! Considering they're supposed to pack them with Ka-52 Katrans that would give the Russians a chance to fly the few they have in stock on and off the carrier along with other simulation training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Where the Russian/Egyptian navy training is expected to take place and we're still not sure which elements of the Egyptian Navy is actually participating. Some online references are claiming no Mistral which would be a complete shame! Considering they're supposed to pack them with Ka-52 Katrans that would give the Russians a chance to fly the few they have in stock on and off the carrier along with other simulation training.


I like that Egypt work with all
Weapons of around the world and military knowledge of different countries with different field experiences
And I'm sure at least some one will write here:
This is logistics nightmare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> I like that Egypt work with all
> Weapons of around the world and military knowledge of different countries with different field experiences
> And I'm sure at least some one will write here:
> This is logistics nightmare



Wait till the Typhoons show up LOL! They'll really lose their minds. And I truly believe it will happen because of 2 reasons.

1) The French & Dassault, no matter how friendly they've become and want to fix things with Egypt because of Turkey, they're too hard to negotiate with and they gave us an incredible deal already for the 24 Rafales and all the naval equipment that I think they feel they didn't charge enough, so now they want a lot more money and we won't pay that kind of money. We just won't be able to make a deal for more Rafales because of that.

2) We need to up the numbers of the Euro-Canard platforms we have because 24 is simply not enough and I truly believe that they can incorporate the Typhoons in with the Rafales and unify them under one wing of 4 squadrons with a mix of 48 or 50 aircraft total. I also believe one of the big elements to these deals working or not working is the Meteor missile. I think the Italians will supply the EAF with the Meteor immediately when it is available for export. The French I think will hold the missile back because of their anger that a deal hasn't been made or maybe even because of Israeli pressure. But I really think the Italians will be more than happy to supply the Meteor with the Typhoons and maybe we can get enough to supply both types of aircraft with them? Then we'll have to see if the MICA NG will ever make it to Egypt.

But those are the two basic reasons why I think the Typhoon will end up in the EAF and there won't be any more Rafales from here on, unfortunately, because the French are juts too difficult. What do you think?

Hey, even the Indians and the IAF is thinking of ditching more Rafales for the F-15EX! @Lord Of Gondor , any truth to that rumor, bro?

Speaking of Rafales.















And can't wait to see these things! Loaded with the new R-77-1 and R-27ER and the ever so dangerous R-37M

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Wait till the Typhoons show up LOL! They'll really lose their minds. And I truly believe it will happen because of 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) The French & Dassault, no matter how friendly they've become and want to fix things with Egypt because of Turkey, they're too hard to negotiate with and they gave us an incredible deal already for the 24 Rafales and all the naval equipment that I think they feel they didn't charge enough, so now they want a lot more money and we won't pay that kind of money. We just won't be able to make a deal for more Rafales because of that.
> 
> 2) We need to up the numbers of the Euro-Canard platforms we have because 24 is simply not enough and I truly believe that they can incorporate the Typhoons in with the Rafales and unify them under one squadron of 48 or 50 aircraft as well as supply us with the Meteor immediately when it is available for export. The French I think will hold the missile back because of their anger that a deal hasn't been made or maybe even because of Israeli pressure. But I really think the Italians will be more than happy to supply the Meteor with the Typhoons and maybe we can get enough to supply both types of aircraft with them? Then we'll have to see if the MICA NG will ever make it to Egypt.
> 
> But those are the two basic reasons why I think the Typhoon will end up in the EAF and there won't be any ore Rafales from here on because the French are juts too difficult. What do you think?
> 
> Hey, even the Indians and the IAF is thinking of ditching more Rafales for the F-15EX! @Lord Of Gondor , any truth to that rumor, bro?


No, Boeing is yet to apply for a clearance for the F-15EX for a potential sale to India and the MoD here is yet to issue an "Acceptance of Necessity"(Step 1 in a long list of steps).
The strongest contender from the US is still the F-16.....errm F-21, because of the cost. 





Regarding more Rafales, I think the EAF would probably be very clear on getting more.They probably have spent a lot of time training up manpower and developing core competencies to make the fleet fully ops.

(For IAF, example, the Rafale contract involves the training of 27 Pilots, 146 technicians and 2 engineers!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> No, Boeing is yet to apply for a clearance for the F-15EX for a potential sale to India and the MoD here is yet to issue an "Acceptance of Necessity"(Step 1 in a long list of steps).
> The strongest contender from the US is still the F-16.....errm F-21, because of the cost.



LOL! Are they really calling it the "F-21" like they did at the end of that video? What is the offer and what does it come down to per aircraft? It's pretty much the F-16 Viper Block-70 from everything I've read so far. But then the F-15EX info just popped out of nowhere it seems.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> Regarding more Rafales, I think the EAF would probably be very clear on getting more.They probably have spent a lot of time training up manpower and developing core competencies to make the fleet fully ops.



There's no question that the Rafale is #1 on the list. They love that aircraft and it's really the most advanced platform currently in the EAF. The problem is they can't even agree on the option for 12 more. The original contract was for 24 with an option for 12 more. We've all been screaming why didn't they just get all 36 at the time since you guys ordered the 36 and so did Qatar etc. The problem is that the EAF deal was not just the Rafales, it actually included the 2 Mistrals as well as the FREMM frigate and I believe the 4 Gowinds were also part of that and it was a $5.4 billion deal or something around those lines which is a lot of loot. So they had to keep the Rafale count down but they put the 12 on an option.

And you would think an option from an previous contract that has been fulfilled to the max would be easy to implement, right? It's been a disaster! It's been like traveling to Mars and back in a week. And why it's been so difficult? The money. I think the French think they gave us a super sweet deal in that big order with the LHDs and now they want to get what they think is the right figures they're charging which if anyone knows how insane those are, it would be you fellas in India! I mean, as sweet as the Rafale is and with SPECTRA making it that much of an obstacle to face the F-35 is just a great asset and we know for sure that the EAF loves it like no other and wants more. But if they just can't work it out, they're not gonna over-stretch themselves for sure. 



Lord Of Gondor said:


> (For IAF, example, the Rafale contract involves the training of 27 Pilots, 146 technicians and 2 engineers!)



Interesting. So why only 27 pilots and not all 36 of them?
The 146 technicians doesn't surprise me at all, including the 2 engineers. I believe the other interesting item in the EAF's contract was 2 simulators for training. I can only imagine what those must cost LOL. They built a whole new airbase with heavy, indoor shelters with blast-proof doors as well as open, sun-protectant hangers. They went all out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL! Are they really calling it the "F-21" like they did at the end of that video? What is the offer and what does it come down to per aircraft? It's pretty much the F-16 Viper Block-70 from everything I've read so far.





> *Q: Lockheed Martin has been offering F-16V (rebadged as F-21) to India. However, the concern among some sections in Delhi is that the aircraft is, to put it in a poetic term, “old wine in a new bottle”. How would you address this concern?
> 
> A: *A-F-21 is our offering for the 114 Multi Role Fighter Aircraft (MRFA) programme. We are confident that the F-21 is the best solution to meet or exceed Indian Air Force’s capability needs, provide Make in India industrial opportunities, and accelerate India-US cooperation on advanced technologies, including, but not limited to, fighter aircraft.
> 
> While the aircraft structure may look familiar, the differences between F-21 and F-16 become clear when looking at the unique capabilities of the F-21, including:
> 
> * An advanced APG-83 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, which has detection ranges nearly double that of previous mechanically scanned array radars and the ability to track and attack more targets with higher precision.
> 
> * Cockpit upgrades, including a new Large Area Display (LAD) which enhances pilot situational awareness.
> 
> * An Advanced Electronic Warfare (EW) System, developed uniquely for India, that provides enhanced survivability against ground and air threats.
> 
> * Long-Range Infrared Search & Track (IRST), enabling pilots to passively detect threats.
> 
> * Triple Missile Launcher Adapters (TMLAs) allowing the F-21 to carry 40% more air-to-air weapons than previous F-16 designs.
> 
> * A Dorsal Fairing enabling increased growth capacity and indigenous systems integration in the future.
> 
> The F-21 is also the only fighter in the world capable of both probe/drogue and boom aerial fuelling capability. This, along with Conformal Fuel Tanks (CFTs), delivers greater range penetration and loiter staying power to the Indian Air Force.
> 
> The F-21 also delivers an advanced single-engine, multi-role fighter at the most optimal Life Cycle Cost for the Indian Air Force with the longest service life of any competitor—12,000 flight hours.
> 
> The F-21, in concert with India’s Rafale and Tejas, will fill a critical operational gap for the Indian Air Force.
> 
> Simply put, the F-21 goes further, faster, and stays longer than the competition. Whether you are talking about battlefields or budgets, the F-21 is the clear choice for India.











Lockheed Martin offers F-21 for India’s exclusive use - The Sunday Guardian Live


Top leadership of the US aerospace giant says India’s partnership on F-21 would lead to a future partnership for the use of F-35. New Delhi: In an exclusive interaction with The Sunday Guardian, the top leadership of Lockheed Martin made a powerful pitch for the F-21 aircraft, by stating...



www.sundayguardianlive.com







Gomig-21 said:


> But then the F-15EX info just popped out of nowhere it seems.


Thank Sukhoi for that. They pitched the Su-35 as there were no MTOW limits for the aircraft competing for the contract and Boeing (in as much words) said that the Su-35s are cute and offered the F-15EX.
IAF is looking at a force structure of Light+Medium+Heavy. Light is the Tejas, Medium are the Jags/M2K/Rafale/MiG29 and Heavies are the Su-30MKI. 
So I doubt the F-15EX will fit the bill.




Gomig-21 said:


> There's no question that the Rafale is #1 on the list. They love that aircraft and it's really the most advanced platform currently in the EAF. The problem is they can't even agree on the option for 12 more. The original contract was for 24 with an option for 12 more. We've all been screaming why didn't they just get all 36 at the time since you guys ordered the 36 and so did Qatar etc. The problem is that the EAF deal was not just the Rafales, it actually included the 2 Mistrals as well as the FREMM frigate and I believe the 4 Gowinds were also part of that and it was a $5.4 billion deal or something around those lines which is a lot of loot. So they had to keep the Rafale count down but they put the 12 on an option.
> 
> And you would think an option from an previous contract that has been fulfilled to the max would be easy to implement, right? It's been a disaster! It's been like traveling to Mars and back in a week. And why it's been so difficult? The money. I think the French think they gave us a super sweet deal in that big order with the LHDs and now they want to get what they think is the right figures they're charging which if anyone knows how insane those are, it would be you fellas in India! I mean, as sweet as the Rafale is and with SPECTRA making it that much of an obstacle to face the F-35 is just a great asset and we know for sure that the EAF loves it like no other and wants more. But if they just can't work it out, they're not gonna over-stretch themselves for sure.


Wow that is a saga. Well no harm in getting something with just a little bit more power 




Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting. So why only 27 pilots and not all 36 of them?
> The 146 technicians doesn't surprise me at all, including the 2 engineers. I believe the other interesting item in the EAF's contract was 2 simulators for training. I can only imagine what those must cost LOL. They built a whole new airbase with heavy, indoor shelters with blast-proof doors as well as open, sun-protectant hangers. They went all out.


Not too sure about the choice of the numbers.
But agree with the rest, here as well the sims,the associated infra etc was very expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Wait till the Typhoons show up LOL! They'll really lose their minds. And I truly believe it will happen because of 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) The French & Dassault, no matter how friendly they've become and want to fix things with Egypt because of Turkey, they're too hard to negotiate with and they gave us an incredible deal already for the 24 Rafales and all the naval equipment that I think they feel they didn't charge enough, so now they want a lot more money and we won't pay that kind of money. We just won't be able to make a deal for more Rafales because of that.
> 
> 2) We need to up the numbers of the Euro-Canard platforms we have because 24 is simply not enough and I truly believe that they can incorporate the Typhoons in with the Rafales and unify them under one wing of 4 squadrons with a mix of 48 or 50 aircraft total. I also believe one of the big elements to these deals working or not working is the Meteor missile. I think the Italians will supply the EAF with the Meteor immediately when it is available for export. The French I think will hold the missile back because of their anger that a deal hasn't been made or maybe even because of Israeli pressure. But I really think the Italians will be more than happy to supply the Meteor with the Typhoons and maybe we can get enough to supply both types of aircraft with them? Then we'll have to see if the MICA NG will ever make it to Egypt.
> 
> But those are the two basic reasons why I think the Typhoon will end up in the EAF and there won't be any more Rafales from here on, unfortunately, because the French are juts too difficult. What do you think?
> 
> Hey, even the Indians and the IAF is thinking of ditching more Rafales for the F-15EX! @Lord Of Gondor , any truth to that rumor, bro?
> 
> Speaking of Rafales.
> 
> View attachment 678373
> 
> View attachment 678375
> 
> View attachment 678376
> 
> 
> 
> And can't wait to see these things! Loaded with the new R-77-1 and R-27ER and the ever so dangerous R-37M
> 
> View attachment 678374


Yes France just want sale not like Germany and Nordic countries but I think we can push pressure on them by Italy and British cards
But are you sure Italy can fix problems of meteors German parts?
I think Germany make problems for typhoon deal in all phases
Korean weapons also are choices
I really love Japanese weapons but sadly Japan is limited and their toys are expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The new version of the Maadi rifle is Egyptian made .. and is expected to appear at IDEX 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed23188

The SC said:


>



Fitted with ATAKA and VIKHR ATGMs , Ka-52 will be a "hellfire" against any enemy armored divisions .

ِAdd to this the Apache equipped with hellfire and Gazelle equipped with HOT and Sagger and Mi-24,17 ,also the ST-100 vehicles carrying 40 km land attack missile which has more range than the Israeli SPIKE NLOS .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The new version of the Maadi rifle is Egyptian made .. and is expected to appear at IDEX 2020


Why new version of maadi?!


----------



## ARCH٤R

Wilhelm II said:


> Why new version of maadi?!


Maadis are older than the pharaoh in your profile picture...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

ARCH٤R said:


> Maadis are older than the pharaoh in your profile picture...


I know but Egypt have many modern options if even it is upgrades on old maadis they are wasting money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kellar777

Wilhelm II said:


> Why new version of maadi?!


Not a Maadi it's a new Variant according to the Ministry of Military Production Site It's Called Misr Assault Rifle





تفاصيل المنتجات


تعمل وزارة الإنتاج الحربي على تلبية متطلبات القوات المسلحة والمساهمة في تحقيق التنمية المستدامة والمشاركة فى تنفيذ المشروعات الصناعية والتنموية والقومية اعتماداً على إمكانياتها .




www.momp.gov.eg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Kellar777 said:


> Not a Maadi it's a new Variant according to the Ministry of Military Production Site It's Called Misr Assault Rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تفاصيل المنتجات
> 
> 
> تعمل وزارة الإنتاج الحربي على تلبية متطلبات القوات المسلحة والمساهمة في تحقيق التنمية المستدامة والمشاركة فى تنفيذ المشروعات الصناعية والتنموية والقومية اعتماداً على إمكانياتها .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.momp.gov.eg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 678720


First I should say welcome new Egyptian member
It's my problem but I hate ak guns yes they passed shiny experiences but I prefer caracal guns

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Kellar777

Wilhelm II said:


> First I should say welcome new Egyptian member
> It's my problem but I hate ak guns yes they passed shiny experiences but I prefer caracal guns


Thank you 😊
Yeah I agree you with Caracal Guns are cool there is that feeling I like when I see UAE equipment or Any Arab country equipment in use with the Egyptian army and I will get more happy by seeing them using our made equipment as well feels good dealing with your Arabic brothers
what I want for egypt that the Service rifle Both Maadi or the New Misr to fire 5.45×39mm like the AK-74
Because I find 5.45×39mm Lighter than 7.62 and you can carry more of it as well as this ammunition can travel for longer distances due too it's weight 
(Correct me if I am wrong)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Kellar777 said:


> Thank you 😊
> Yeah I agree you with Caracal Guns are cool there is that feeling I like when I see UAE equipment or Any Arab country equipment in use with the Egyptian army and I will get more happy by seeing them using our made equipment as well feels good dealing with your Arabic brothers
> what I want for egypt that the Service rifle Both Maadi or the New Misr to fire 5.45×39mm like the AK-74
> Because I find 5.45×39mm Lighter than 7.62 and you can carry more of it as well as this ammunition can travel for longer distances due too it's weight
> (Correct me if I am wrong)


I don't know my military knowledge is not good but I think that different weight is not important range of bullet is more useable for a soldier maybe I'm in mistake here we have better members for ask

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> Not a Maadi it's a new Variant according to the Ministry of Military Production Site It's Called Misr Assault Rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تفاصيل المنتجات
> 
> 
> تعمل وزارة الإنتاج الحربي على تلبية متطلبات القوات المسلحة والمساهمة في تحقيق التنمية المستدامة والمشاركة فى تنفيذ المشروعات الصناعية والتنموية والقومية اعتماداً على إمكانياتها .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.momp.gov.eg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 678720



love it! And I second what our friend @Wilhelm II said, welcome, welcome, welcome to another Egyptian member. 

As for those rifles, they look good. I already see 3 that I want for myself!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian S-300V4*

















The circles in the first picture show the ranges of the radar coverage and the missile engagement as follows:

- The largest circle in white indicates the range of the 9S15ME All-Round Surveillance Radar, which is 500 km with detection capacity up to 60 km altitude. It is the main radar of the system, along with two other radars for guiding missiles, surveying sectors, and monitoring, tracking and capturing mobile and ballistic missiles, stealth targets and low radar sections, each with a range of 400 km.


- The second circle shows the maximum range of engagement of the 9M82MDE missile, which is an extended-range version of the 9M92ME missile, which deals with medium-range ballistic missiles fired from a distance of 2,500 km, AWACS early warning aircraft, reconnaissance aircraft, electronic aerial survey, ISTAR / ISR targets, jamming and electronic attack aircraft / Electronic Attack, and it contains a heavy warhead weighing 150 kg with a high explosive ballistic fragmentation Proximity Fuse that detonates the warhead focused in the direction of the target when it is in close proximity to the missile. The range of engagement against the aircraft - as indicated - reaches 350 km, and the altitude is 25 meters to 30 km, and the range of engagement against ballistic missiles is 30 km and the height is 1-25 km.


- The third circle shows the maximum engagement range of the 9M92ME missile, which is 250 km, and has the same specifications as mentioned above.


- The fourth and final circle shows the maximum engagement range of the 9M83ME missile, which is intended to deal with combat aircraft, cruise missiles and ballistic missiles fired from a distance of up to a maximum of 1150 km, and it contains a heavy warhead weighing 150 kg with a high explosive fragmentation with a proximity fuse that detonates the warhead Focused in the direction of the target when in close proximity to the missile. The range of engagement against the aircraft - as indicated - reaches 130 km, the height is 25 meters - 30 km, the range of engagement against ballistic missiles is 40 km and the height is 1-25 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> love it! And I second what our friend @Wilhelm II said, welcome, welcome, welcome to another Egyptian member.
> 
> As for those rifles, they look good. I already see 3 that I want for myself!


Maybe you did not read that but I asked can Italy replace German parts of meteor missile for Egypt?
@The SC what do you think about that?


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Maybe you did not read that but I asked can Italy replace German parts of meteor missile for Egypt?
> @The SC what do you think about that?



I'm thinking that since Italy was part of the quadruple countries that built the Typhoon and the meteor was to be an eventual missile for that aircraft (and Italy is a current operator of the missile for their Typhoons) and so they should be able to make these decisions if they are members of the production consortium. Even though the Meteor I believe is mostly a British creation executed and developed by MBDA, there are several partners involved in that and the Italians are more involved in the development of the missile than Dassault is since the French were never part of the Typhoon program. It's mostly a guess on my part based on that reasoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Kellar777 said:


> Thank you 😊
> Yeah I agree you with Caracal Guns are cool there is that feeling I like when I see UAE equipment or Any Arab country equipment in use with the Egyptian army and I will get more happy by seeing them using our made equipment as well feels good dealing with your Arabic brothers
> what I want for egypt that the Service rifle Both Maadi or the New Misr to fire 5.45×39mm like the AK-74
> Because I find 5.45×39mm Lighter than 7.62 and you can carry more of it as well as this ammunition can travel for longer distances due too it's weight
> (Correct me if I am wrong)


Greetings,
To have a better idea at what rifle Egypt needs we need to look in depth at what scenarios we come across too;
Egypt’s Western border is flat and eyes cover wide areas of view thus:
We need a rifle good at range, accuracy that uses light, long range ammo.
Egypt’s Southern borders are a mix between valleys and flat deserts but looking at Sudan’s AirPower the EAF would have a good chance of neutralizing targets within valleys and like how years taught us, smuggling takes place in the flat terrain so I’d select the same criteria as the previous one:
A rifle good at range, accuracy that uses light, long range ammo.
And then we move to our Eastern borders, Israel and Gaza share borders with us. The former is covering both flat and valley terrain but one should keep in mind that the Israelis usually fight where roads are close, that for how they carried nearly all wars and how their geography makes them fight like in the Golan Heights or the Sinai in the past - roads are usually in flat terrain so I’d keep my on the same button:
A rifle good at range, accuracy that uses light, long range ammo.
Now, what fits this criteria?
AKs are less accurate (Yep, recoil dooms AKs), use 7.62mm which are inferior to range than their counterparts.
On the other hand, AR-15s and Carbines are better at accuracy, and use 5.56mm which fit the Criteria.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Maybe you did not read that but I asked can Italy replace German parts of meteor missile for Egypt?
> @The SC what do you think about that?


Italy can't replace German parts on the meteor..we saw that with the restrictions put by Germany on Saudi Arabia's Meteor missiles.. but Egypt has no such issues with Germany.. so no need to think like that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Italy can't replace German parts on the meteor..we saw that with the restrictions put by Germany on Saudi Arabia's Meteor missiles.. but Egypt has no such issues with Germany.. so no need to think like that..



As long as there aren't any American parts, right? I think that's the only thing they need to worry about, obviously.

That post of yours on the S-300V4 is fantastic. They get a lot of coverage with the 4 types of missiles within their own layering that's there, but they also get the different layering from all the other systems which are a bit closer in range except the German IRIS-T-SL is interesting to see how they have that integrated within this entire layering system they have going. I would think that the S-300's own radars function with the missiles and the IRIS-T-SL also has its own incredible radar but I'm thinking they both also would take independent commands for target designation and tracking from the Protivnik-GE and the Resonance-NE. It really is quite the set up!

I meant to tell you back when we were discussing the 6th October War is that this is one of my favorite pictures of that war which is an EAF MiG-17 harassing the enemy during that cease fire stall they were playing with. This was one of many harassments the Egyptian military was dishing out at them to let them know they need to start moving out of there or else all hell was about to break loose. Some other incredible footage of Su-7 banking over the enemy on the west bank and it flies over the canal and over the 3rd army locations and you can hear the Israelis yelling and things like that lol. If I find it I'll post it.

But here's that great harassment pic!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Italy can't replace German parts on the meteor..we saw that with the restrictions put by Germany on Saudi Arabia's Meteor missiles.. but Egypt has no such issues with Germany.. so no need to think like that..


Sadly. We need a conservative government in Germany some one like trump but Germans are smarter than Americans and its bad for us we need stupids in northern Europe because countries like France or Italy have not problems for arm deals


Gomig-21 said:


> As long as there aren't any American parts, right? I think that's the only thing they need to worry about, obviously.
> 
> That post of yours on the S-300V4 is fantastic. They get a lot of coverage with the 4 types of missiles within their own layering that's there, but they also get the different layering from all the other systems which are a bit closer in range except the German IRIS-T-SL is interesting to see how they have that integrated within this entire layering system they have going. I would think that the S-300's own radars function with the missiles and the IRIS-T-SL also has its own incredible radar but I'm thinking they both also would take independent commands for target designation and tracking from the Protivnik-GE and the Resonance-NE. It really is quite the set up!
> 
> I meant to tell you back when we were discussing the 6th October War is that this is one of my favorite pictures of that war which is an EAF MiG-17 harassing the enemy during that cease fire stall they were playing with. This was one of many harassments the Egyptian military was dishing out at them to let them know they need to start moving out of there or else all hell was about to break loose. Some other incredible footage of Su-7 banking over the enemy on the west bank and it flies over the canal and over the 3rd army locations and you can hear the Israelis yelling and things like that lol. If I find it I'll post it.
> 
> But here's that great harassment pic!
> 
> View attachment 679201


Great pictures
I like that right man shape standing on vehicle
Is they fuel tanks under wings?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> As long as there aren't any American parts, right? I think that's the only thing they need to worry about, obviously.
> 
> That post of yours on the S-300V4 is fantastic. They get a lot of coverage with the 4 types of missiles within their own layering that's there, but they also get the different layering from all the other systems which are a bit closer in range except the German IRIS-T-SL is interesting to see how they have that integrated within this entire layering system they have going. I would think that the S-300's own radars function with the missiles and the IRIS-T-SL also has its own incredible radar but I'm thinking they both also would take independent commands for target designation and tracking from the Protivnik-GE and the Resonance-NE. It really is quite the set up!
> 
> I meant to tell you back when we were discussing the 6th October War is that this is one of my favorite pictures of that war which is an EAF MiG-17 harassing the enemy during that cease fire stall they were playing with. This was one of many harassments the Egyptian military was dishing out at them to let them know they need to start moving out of there or else all hell was about to break loose. Some other incredible footage of Su-7 banking over the enemy on the west bank and it flies over the canal and over the 3rd army locations and you can hear the Israelis yelling and things like that lol. If I find it I'll post it.
> 
> But here's that great harassment pic!
> 
> View attachment 679201


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/comm...t-complex-missile-system-in-the-world.534655/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


>


Also we need big number of ground attack aircrafts like A10 
Textron scorpion is my favourite
And air tractor


The SC said:


>


What about su 34 with platypus face?
Do you think Egypt need bombers like before
Fighter bomber with toilet what is better than it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Happy Air Force Day to EAF!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316364396722036736

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Happy Air Force Day to EAF!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316364396722036736



Yeah some really great unseen footage coming out of these recent videos commemorating Air Force Day. We'll get into why it's this date later on but here are some stills from this great new footage. First thing I notice is the great captures of the MiG-29/35, first one with a pair of KH-31s.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah some really great unseen footage coming out of these recent videos commemorating Air Force Day. We'll get into why it's this date later on but here are some stills from this great new footage. First thing I notice is the great captures of the MiG-29/35, first one with a pair of KH-31s.


What are those hole shapes on helmet?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Wilhelm II said:


> What are those hole shapes on helmet?


AFAIK they hold go pro cams.


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> What are those hole shapes on helmet?



_Thus it was that some Russian features such as wind blast venting holes placed in a helmet shell to relieve positive pressure from sudden wind-blast effects upon ejection characteristically functioned very effectively to keep a helmet and mask in place on an air crewman's head during a high-speed ejection_



https://www.academia.edu/12590765/A_Brief_History_of_Soviet_Russian_Aircrew_Flight_Helmet_and_Oxygen_Mask_Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Some neat Wing Loong footage also in the commemoration video. The command center is much bigger than that but even them showing this little bit is fascinating considering how secretive they are and have been about all the drones in the EAF, and there are A LOT just from what we know and this type here, their numbers are tremendous in the EAF or at least what is out there and known.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Happy Air Force Day to EAF!



Thank you again, LoG! So just FYI, this is the real reason why the US has not and will never give the EAF any advanced BVR missiles under the begging of Israel, exactly what created this day ~ Air Force Day in Egypt.







During the October War (known outside the Arab world as the Yom Kippur war), the air battle of El Mansoura took place on the 14th of October, 1973, when the Egyptian air force repelled the Israeli Air Force in a large-scale attempt to strike the vital Mansoura air base, & succeeded in downing 18 Israeli fighter jets to 3 losses in an air battle that lasted 53 minutes.

All of this came after the Israelis had tremendous success in 1967, destroying Egyptian airplanes on the ground without the EAF ever having a chance to get up in the air and fight back. And the 6 years later with the start of the 6th October War and 8 days into it, the Israeli Air Force still thought they could just fly to any Egyptian airbase and take out unsuspecting parked jets just like they did in 1967. What happened instead was the EAF was ready this time and ruined the surprise in one of the longest and largest air battles in the history of modern air warfare that favored Egypt.

Since then, the obvious momentum shift didn't go unnoticed and with the ensuing peace treaty and agreements on military aid, the QME (Qualitative Military Edge) was instituted which prohibited the US from giving the EAF any advanced weapons with the F-16s that would ruin the day for the Israelis should the peace treaty break down and war start again.

This shed a clear light to every one who doesn't know why the advanced AMRAAMs are denied to Egypt and while it sucks not to have them, the reason is pretty funny and somewhat satisfying TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Also we need big number of ground attack aircrafts like A10
> Textron scorpion is my favourite
> And air tractor
> 
> What about su 34 with platypus face?
> Do you think Egypt need bombers like before
> Fighter bomber with toilet what is better than it


There are enough F-16 dedicated just for that!..A-10 is like the F-22..not available for export.. Egypt has a few air tractor..

Yes SU-34 might be a good addition .. but the SU-35 is capable of bombing too..as it is a multirole fighter.. while the SU-34 is dedicated to bombing.. It is a good long range bomber though with toilets for the pilots..lol ..meaning a very long range bomber..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Mamajama , this is a relatively new Egyptian-built laser warning receiver (LWR) for tanks and APCs and all sorts of armored vehicles that according to some local sources works really well. Hoping soon to see an Egyptian-built APS and some next gen ATGMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Thank you again, LoG! So just FYI, this is the real reason why the US has not and will never give the EAF any advanced BVR missiles under the begging of Israel, exactly what created this day ~ Air Force Day in Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the October War (known outside the Arab world as the Yom Kippur war), the air battle of El Mansoura took place on the 14th of October, 1973, when the Egyptian air force repelled the Israeli Air Force in a large-scale attempt to strike the vital Mansoura air base, & succeeded in downing 18 Israeli fighter jets to 3 losses in an air battle that lasted 53 minutes.
> 
> All of this came after the Israelis had tremendous success in 1967, destroying Egyptian airplanes on the ground without the EAF ever having a chance to get up in the air and fight back. And the 6 years later with the start of the 6th October War and 8 days into it, the Israeli Air Force still thought they could just fly to any Egyptian airbase and take out unsuspecting parked jets just like they did in 1967. What happened instead was the EAF was ready this time and ruined the surprise in one of the longest and largest air battles in the history of modern air warfare that favored Egypt.
> 
> Since then, the obvious momentum shift didn't go unnoticed and with the ensuing peace treaty and agreements on military aid, the QME (Qualitative Military Edge) was instituted which prohibited the US from giving the EAF any advanced weapons with the F-16s that would ruin the day for the Israelis should the peace treaty break down and war start again.
> 
> This shed a clear light to every one who doesn't know why the advanced AMRAAMs are denied to Egypt and while it sucks not to have them, the reason is pretty funny and somewhat satisfying TBH.


Not to forget the phantom week in 1970 while EAF was still building its air defence wall.. where a lot of phantoms were brought down .. more than 10 in week.. with the EAF not even ready yet.. lol


Gomig-21 said:


> @Mamajama , this is a relatively new Egyptian-built laser warning receiver (LWR) for tanks and APCs and all sorts of armored vehicles that according to some local sources works really well. Hoping soon to see an Egyptian-built APS and some next gen ATGMs.


Heard a wile back that Egypt was working on its own APS as well..
The Egyptian leadership knew about the breach in the deversoir.. and its plan by the Israelis from the Egyptian intelligence, and it kept two divisions west of the canal to deal with it..
I invite you to watch:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> There are enough F-16 dedicated just for that!..A-10 is like the F-22..not available for export.. Egypt has a few air tractor..
> 
> Yes SU-34 might be a good addition .. but the SU-35 is capable of bombing too..as it is a multirole fighter.. while the SU-34 is dedicated to bombing.. It is a good long range bomber though with toilets for the pilots..lol ..meaning a very long range bomber..


A10 was not for sale?!!!!!! 
But the platform is simple!!!! Wonderful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> A10 was not for sale?!!!!!!
> But the platform is simple!!!! Wonderful


Yes that is why it is not for sale..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Mohammed23188 said:


> Fitted with ATAKA and VIKHR ATGMs , Ka-52 will be a "hellfire" against any enemy armored divisions .
> 
> ِAdd to this the Apache equipped with hellfire and Gazelle equipped with HOT and Sagger and Mi-24,17 ,also the ST-100 vehicles carrying 40 km land attack missile which has more range than the Israeli SPIKE NLOS .


I remember I saw videos of this veichle launching loitering missile, but I couldn't find it any more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I meant to tell you back when we were discussing the 6th October War is that this is one of my favorite pictures of that war which is an EAF MiG-17 harassing the enemy during that cease fire stall they were playing with. This was one of many harassments the Egyptian military was dishing out at them to let them know they need to start moving out of there or else all hell was about to break loose. Some other incredible footage of Su-7 banking over the enemy on the west bank and it flies over the canal and over the 3rd army locations and you can hear the Israelis yelling and things like that lol. If I find it I'll post it.
> 
> But here's that great harassment pic!
> 
> View attachment 679201

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Mohammed23188

IblinI said:


> I remember I saw videos of this veichle launching loitering missile, but I couldn't find it any more.


You mean the same ST-100 vehicle ? because i think there are no videos released for such firing ,may be you mean the promotional video .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

Mohammed23188 said:


> You mean the same ST-100 vehicle ? because i think there are no videos released for such firing ,may be you mean the promotional video .


Thx, it is in this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Hahaha. Otherwise known as "The One-Eyed Bandit." The first part is obvious, of course, and the 2nd part is he's a bandit as in thief since his goal was to steal Egyptian land, primarily the beautiful, historical and biblical land in the Egyptian Sinai Peninsula and all it's strategic importance and beauty and historical possessions and no body of water separating it and the enemy's territory which has a certain illegality to begin with in the first place. Even after the 6th October War, they still wanted to keep 100 yards of beach at Taba, south of Eilat but in Egyptian territory of Sinai. The Israelis had already begun building a hotel LOL thinking they were going to keep the beech and credit to Mubarak who took a chance by allowing arbitration by a European firm to decide the fate of that strip of beach which was a HUGE gamble considering how Europe favors Israel and any one would've most likely figured they would give it to Israel but, Mubarak and Egyptian officials went into the arbitration very well prepared with all sorts of paperwork confirming the territorial boundaries and how the beachfront sat in Egyptian territory and the arbitration was awarded to Egypt!

That's just proof that they didn't invade the Sinai because of security reasons and the threatening of Israel by the Fedayeen and all that BS. They had long-term plans to hold onto the land as long as possible thinking Egypt was too weak and could never fight back and even if they did, it would be decades before they could and by then, Israel would be able to annex much of the peninsula. How wrong they were! 


The arrival of 100 Egyptian navy personnel to Italy to train on the Italian frigate of the Frem class. Another batch of Egyptian sailors is expected to arrive, and Egypt will receive the first ship before the end of the year.

Is that an Egyptian roundel right at the bow?














Marittimi+egiziani+a+scuola+di+Fremm+al+polo+Marconi


Potrebbero+esserci+in+futuro+ulteriori+cicli+di+formazione.




m.gazzettadellaspezia.it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

New pics of the EAF's MiG-35 and Rafale carrying HAMMERs and MICA EMs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha. Otherwise known as "The One-Eyed Bandit." The first part is obvious, of course, and the 2nd part is he's a bandit as in thief since his goal was to steal Egyptian land, primarily the beautiful, historical and biblical land in the Egyptian Sinai Peninsula and all it's strategic importance and beauty and historical possessions and no body of water separating it and the enemy's territory which has a certain illegality to begin with in the first place. Even after the 6th October War, they still wanted to keep 100 yards of beach at Taba, south of Eilat but in Egyptian territory of Sinai. The Israelis had already begun building a hotel LOL thinking they were going to keep the beech and credit to Mubarak who took a chance by allowing arbitration by a European firm to decide the fate of that strip of beach which was a HUGE gamble considering how Europe favors Israel and any one would've most likely figured they would give it to Israel but, Mubarak and Egyptian officials went into the arbitration very well prepared with all sorts of paperwork confirming the territorial boundaries and how the beachfront sat in Egyptian territory and the arbitration was awarded to Egypt!
> 
> That's just proof that they didn't invade the Sinai because of security reasons and the threatening of Israel by the Fedayeen and all that BS. They had long-term plans to hold onto the land as long as possible thinking Egypt was too weak and could never fight back and even if they did, it would be decades before they could and by then, Israel would be able to annex much of the peninsula. How wrong they were!
> 
> 
> The arrival of 100 Egyptian navy personnel to Italy to train on the Italian frigate of the Frem class. Another batch of Egyptian sailors is expected to arrive, and Egypt will receive the first ship before the end of the year.
> 
> Is that an Egyptian roundel right at the bow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marittimi+egiziani+a+scuola+di+Fremm+al+polo+Marconi
> 
> 
> Potrebbero+esserci+in+futuro+ulteriori+cicli+di+formazione.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.gazzettadellaspezia.it


Roundel on ships?! 
I can't diagnose center colour but on the ship they are Italian flag colour


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Roundel on ships?!
> I can't diagnose center colour but on the ship they are Italian flag colour



I know that's why I asked. Italians don't use any roundels, do they? And it's very unique to have one right on the tip of the bow like that but I think they put it there to honor the Egyptian sailors coming to train in Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I know that's why I asked. Italians don't use any roundels, do they? And it's very unique to have one right on the tip of the bow like that but I think they put it there to honor the Egyptian sailors coming to train in Italy.








This means..keep your hands off..this is Egyptian stuff!

..And staff..in this case..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This means..keep your hands off..this is Egyptian stuff!
> 
> ..And staff..in this case..



Check this out, even our great ancestors predicted we'd be flying the Su-35! How about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian Air Force C-130H military cargo plane coded SU-BEX/1291 returned to Cairo after taking off from Istanbul after arriving there from a trip that took it from Jordan to Syria to Istanbul.















Nice close-up of an EAF Ka-52 Nile Crocodile attack helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Check this out, even our great ancestors predicted we'd be flying the Su-35! How about that?


I love it rich history with ancient telescope and camera


Gomig-21 said:


> Egyptian Air Force C-130H military cargo plane coded SU-BEX/1291 returned to Cairo after taking off from Istanbul after arriving there from a trip that took it from Jordan to Syria to Istanbul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice close-up of an EAF Ka-52 Nile Crocodile attack helicopter.


From Istanbul?!!!!
What Egyptian c130s are doing around the world?
What they carrying?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohammad Zaki attends a portion of the Rada'a 2020 exercise and maneuvers with live ammunition and this is the first time I've ever seen the US-made M270 MLRS at minute 0:34/0:35 and then again towards the end at minute 4:00. Through all the decades that I've been following these forces, I've never seen that specific MLRS in Egyptian hands or being deployed like that. I had to ask a friend of mine on Twitter what they were lol. Pretty cool and didn't know the Egyptian Armed Forced operated those in their inventory.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317534642174595078

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Roundel on ships?!
> I can't diagnose center colour but on the ship they are Italian flag colour

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Mohammad Zaki attends a portion of the Rada'a 2020 exercise and maneuvers with live ammunition and this is the first time I've ever seen the US-made M270 MLRS at minute 0:34/0:35 and then again towards the end at minute 4:00. Through all the decades that I've been following these forces, I've never seen that specific MLRS in Egyptian hands or being deployed like that. I had to ask a friend of mine on Twitter what they were lol. Pretty cool and didn't know the Egyptian Armed Forced operated those in their inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317534642174595078








*Current operators*




Egypt: Egyptian Army (42)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M270_Multiple_Launch_Rocket_System#Current_operators




Saudi Arabia: Armed Forces of Saudi Arabia (180) Royal Saudi Land Force Royal Artillery Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

Gomig-21 said:


> Mohammad Zaki attends a portion of the Rada'a 2020 exercise and maneuvers with live ammunition and this is the first time I've ever seen the US-made M270 MLRS at minute 0:34/0:35 and then again towards the end at minute 4:00. Through all the decades that I've been following these forces, I've never seen that specific MLRS in Egyptian hands or being deployed like that. I had to ask a friend of mine on Twitter what they were lol. Pretty cool and didn't know the Egyptian Armed Forced operated those in their inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317534642174595078



Egypt also has bought the Chinese WS-2 MLRS , 200 to 350 km .



> Morocco and Egypt are among the few countries to have bought such a system with high strategic value.







__





Morocco Reinforces Deterrence Capabilities with Chinese WS-2 Rocket System – The North Africa Post







northafricapost.com

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Neurath

Just found out this threat existed.
So anyways....

The Egyptian military has all the cool weapons a military needs. They keep buying stuff, yet they usually perform horribly in war like really. Be it the overall result or casualties, they do their job horribly. They need a better strategy at this point, not just weaponry.


----------



## Mohammed23188

Neurath said:


> Just found out this threat existed.
> So anyways....
> 
> The Egyptian military has all the cool weapons a military needs. They keep buying stuff, yet they usually perform horribly in war like really. Be it the overall result or casualties, they do their job horribly. They need a better strategy at this point, not just weaponry.


Noted , i will mail them now .Thanks bro

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohammed23188 said:


> Egypt also has bought the Chinese WS-2 MLRS , 200 to 350 km .



This I knew they had and we've seen it a couple of times already and it's great. I just never knew they had bought the American M270. It's just one of those things that slipped through the cracks for me, very strange but interesting to say the least. And it's good to see them live-firing exercise and using up some of those rockets (quite a few, actually) meaning they'll most likely get re-filled hopefully before the sanctions (if they get imposed) go into effect.

The other very neat aspect to that live fire exercise I noticed is the extensive participation of the MiG-35 with the ground units which we haven't seen until now. Usually it's the F-16s that are participating with the ground units probably because of experience as well as the comms that are set up (JTAC) which has all been set up with American help and American equipment and always with the F-16s. So seeing them using the MiG-35s now appears to be that they are shifting their JTAC commands to wider air support other than American or western units which is a great thing! Something we were always wondering how they would be able to tackle those communication issues with the different hardware types, especially with ground units.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

This would be a great thing for the EAF or Armed Forces to get into and make happen. They can start with the 50 units of the SCARAB UAVs they got from the US back in the 80's/90's that are still unpacked and in their boxes with their packaging still wrapped around them (hard to believe when I read that last year) and then someone posted pics of them on this thread and asked about them. Then I suggested they should turn them into kamikaze drones if they're too old to use now with all the new and much better drones that they have and are using. Might as well take those out, open them up, reverse engineer whatever needs to be engineered and either make copies or use them and turn them into Kamikaze drones. 

According to this handle, Vietnam is thinking of turning their stored MiG-21s into unmanned drones of some kind, either UAVs or UCAVs or just kamikaze drones. That would be a huge waste but a very large explosive element, though, to turn an entire MiG-21 into a kamikaze drone. A UAV might be better but it also could be a very difficult thing to do with this specific aircraft since they were rather difficult to take off and land. Because of their smaller lift surfaces (wings primarily), they needed to increase their air speed in order to maintain lift. The MiG-12 was designed to take off fast, reach it's target fast, intercept it and shoot it down and return to base fast and that's really it. That's why most UAVs have rather large and almost glider-like wings to make them able to generate lift at rather slower speeds and loiter a lot longer. It would be pretty difficult to turn MiG-21s into unmanned drones but would be nice to see if Vietnam can make this happen. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317768205046214657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234786494922887169

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Mohammed23188 said:


> Noted , i will mail them now .Thanks bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egyptian D24 surveillance, reconnaissance and fire management system
Made by the International Arab Company for Optics











Thermal monitoring system

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Egyptian night targeting devices and binoculars

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

AIO company has a good base to start producing optics for hels and make a joint projects with Russia or China for producing air targeting Pods and optics , i hope they will expand their projects .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Mohammed23188 said:


> AIO company has a good base to start producing optics for hels and make a joint projects with Russia or China for producing air targeting Pods and optics , i hope they will expand their projects .







This is a very good company for the Egyptian industry, it will allow the use of local optics on future Egyptian armored vehicles like tanks, IFVs and APCs..
They could also produce optics for future Egyptian missile systems, and I wish they could produce a seeker for the infrared missiles.. It would be a huge step in making advanced missile systems inside Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> This I knew they had and we've seen it a couple of times already and it's great. I just never knew they had bought the American M270. It's just one of those things that slipped through the cracks for me, very strange but interesting to say the least. And it's good to see them live-firing exercise and using up some of those rockets (quite a few, actually) meaning they'll most likely get re-filled hopefully before the sanctions (if they get imposed) go into effect.
> 
> The other very neat aspect to that live fire exercise I noticed is the extensive participation of the MiG-35 with the ground units which we haven't seen until now. Usually it's the F-16s that are participating with the ground units probably because of experience as well as the comms that are set up (JTAC) which has all been set up with American help and American equipment and always with the F-16s. So seeing them using the MiG-35s now appears to be that they are shifting their JTAC commands to wider air support other than American or western units which is a great thing! Something we were always wondering how they would be able to tackle those communication issues with the different hardware types, especially with ground units.





Gomig-21 said:


> This I knew they had and we've seen it a couple of times already and it's great. I just never knew they had bought the American M270. It's just one of those things that slipped through the cracks for me, very strange but interesting to say the least. And it's good to see them live-firing exercise and using up some of those rockets (quite a few, actually) meaning they'll most likely get re-filled hopefully before the sanctions (if they get imposed) go into effect.
> 
> The other very neat aspect to that live fire exercise I noticed is the extensive participation of the MiG-35 with the ground units which we haven't seen until now. Usually it's the F-16s that are participating with the ground units probably because of experience as well as the comms that are set up (JTAC) which has all been set up with American help and American equipment and always with the F-16s. So seeing them using the MiG-35s now appears to be that they are shifting their JTAC commands to wider air support other than American or western units which is a great thing! Something we were always wondering how they would be able to tackle those communication issues with the different hardware types, especially with ground units.


Wait what I never knew we had such MRLS the WS-2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> Wait what I never knew we had such MRLS the WS-2



They've been very hush-hush about that. Same with some of the other Chinese stuff they get which I'm not sure why TBH. There's a 6x6 APC they bought a couple years ago similar to the Pagaso BMR they have but you don't see them showing it off much in any of the videos. Neither do they show the Korean K-136 MLRS but in that video, along with the M-270 looks like the SAKR MLRS directly behind it also firing from a tracked unit. There is some interesting stuff going on in that video with quick snippets you really have to pay attention to notice them lol. I think there's a section were they're firing the M-109 Howitzer also. 

As far as the WS-2, with the listed range of 200 km and the supposed claim that it might even be close to 350 km is insanely crazy and that might be a huge reason why we don't see it anywhere except for in articles that they purchased it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> They've been very hush-hush about that. Same with some of the other Chinese stuff they get which I'm not sure why TBH. There's a 6x6 APC they bought a couple years ago similar to the Pagaso BMR they have but you don't see them showing it off much in any of the videos. Neither do they show the Korean K-136 MLRS but in that video, along with the M-270 looks like the SAKR MLRS directly behind it also firing from a tracked unit. There is some interesting stuff going on in that video with quick snippets you really have to pay attention to notice them lol. I think there's a section were they're firing the M-109 Howitzer also.
> 
> As far as the WS-2, with the listed range of 200 km and the supposed claim that it might even be close to 350 km is insanely crazy and that might be a huge reason why we don't see it anywhere except for in articles that they purchased it.


But does that mean we might not get Polonez MRL from Belarus there was a high chance of having it Manufactured In Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


>


Poor guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> But does that mean we might not get Polonez MRL from Belarus there was a high chance of having it Manufactured In Egypt



This link says that Sisi met with the Belarusian president and he was especially interested in the Polonez MRL but after the meeting they signed 13 contract for a total of 44 million Belarusian Rubles which I don't think is enough for a battery of MLRS TBH. But it also says they were interested in the Buk-MB SAM system, and the ADUNOK combat module and also the development of the Sinesis IT company — the KIPOD cloud-based intelligent video surveillance platform. 



Partnership for Future

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Neurath said:


> Just found out this threat existed.
> So anyways....
> 
> The Egyptian military has all the cool weapons a military needs. They keep buying stuff, yet they usually perform horribly in war like really. Be it the overall result or casualties, they do their job horribly. They need a better strategy at this point, not just weaponry.


“Usually perform horrible in war” I’ll be as clear as possible here.
The War of 1956? We had pilots hits converting to russian fighters, most with no more than 50 flight hours when the British and French launched their attacks.
The War of 1967? We were defeated due to the bad layout of our land forces in the Sinai, pressure by the US to decrease forces in the Sinai, lack of good fighters (in terms of range and armament).
The War of 1973? For anyone who researched the Egyptian Military, precisely weapons, won’t say such thing. Egypt captured only a fraction of the lands ceased by Israel in 1967, but as if we had the weapons to cease the whole Sinai or the capability to defend against Nuclear Weapons? We had to plan a war we can chew with our capabilities.
War of 1977? Well... nothing to even claim to be bad.
War of 1990? Well the Sudanese Military was out of Halaib triangle, rather not call it a war.
And only NOW do we have something to claim as good weapons but either way the Sinai is simply not a good battlefield, if it was desert without villages for example then yes, we’d have ISIS wiped out years ago. 
Casualties in 1956 were 2000? But according to us we were causing more casualties on the Israelis before the British and French attacked.
Casualties in 1967? Yes, many were locked between Israeli advances so yes. But never in a line v line combat.
In 1973? 5,000 casualties - some died because of the EAF would intercept the Israeli fighters over the delta causing them to drop their bombs before attacking the bases - over farmlands, but is there any other way to defend against them?
If you meant the Sinai then yes I agree we aren’t performing like we should, but compared to previous wars then you’d have to give us F-4Es, Mirage Vs to prove the point.
Glad you asked, ask me about anything if you want.
Right so in case - or well, we all come across - someone mentions the EAF’s different platforms being isolated, not on the same datalink or any alternatives:




Egypt and Teledyne were co operating and made a “transponder unit” which Northrop Grumman enhanced for the Egyptian military, it says that it makes French and Russian/Soviet IFF Systems interoperable with the US supplied weapons (to cut it short).
Teledyne, the same company that made Egypt the Scarab drones - stealth recon ones that can be deployed from F-4Es. Looks like Teledyne had a good chunk of Egypt’s Military Aid over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Now 100 members of the Egyptian Navy are in the Italian city of Spezia training on the Bergamini FREMM frigates which were recently contracted by Egypt.

Egypt requested special modifications to the frigates valued at 140 million €. The Italian side will bear the total loan amount of the 1.2 billion € deal.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318211772390772736

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Minister of Defense: The plans to arm the armed forces never stop and we have the latest systems*

https://almarsad.co/2020/10/20/وزير-الدفاع-المصري-خطط-تسليح-القوات-ال/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

* Sisi: The strength of the army is great ..No one can attack Egypt from abroad*






He added during the graduation ceremony of a batch of students of the War College: “No one can attack Egypt from abroad, because we will not attack anyone, and the strength of the army is also great, God willing. The task that you can add to you is to build real awareness for your brother who is coming so he passes it on to his family, there is no challenge facing us, that we can't deal with when we have to face it with real awareness. Some say why the urgency to refer to this danger? Because it is no less dangerous than any aggressor against the state.

https://almarsad.co/2020/10/20/قوة-الجيش-عظيمة-السيسي-محدش-يقدر-يعتد/


To understand what he means:

*El-Sisi: New generations of wars are being re-exported to turn public opinion into a tool of destruction

https://almarsad.co/2020/10/11/السيسي-الأجيال-الجديدة-للحروب-يعاد-تص/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Navy SFs training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Navy SFs training.


We need underwater guns

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Navy SFs training.


Why react haha I n the region just Israel have underwater pistols


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Poor guy



If he's innocent or got caught up in the wrong place at the wrong time and wasn't involved, yes poor guy for sure and being in the hands of those guys, he's in biiiiigggg trouble yaalhweee. But if he was involved, then he's caught.



The SC said:


> *Minister of Defense: The plans to arm the armed forces never stop and we have the latest systems*
> 
> https://almarsad.co/2020/10/20/وزير-الدفاع-المصري-خطط-تسليح-القوات-ال/



God bless these men walahi, you know, being one of the three manning one of those artillery units in that heat and sand and dust and let's face it, it doesn't pay well and it's not glamorous or anything like that, yet they do their job and do it well and disciplined and on the money. You gotta give it to them.



Wilhelm II said:


> Why react haha I n the region just Israel have underwater pistols



LOL!! M3lesh ana asef, I thought you were talking about a toy water gun and you were joking. Honestly, those Israelis are full of it. That's about as useless as a fat lady underwater. Better looking into newer state of the art rebreather tanks and new diver suits with the new survivability materials and essentials than those water guns. Just my opinion.



The SC said:


>



Those MK Ambassador fast attack boats are neat looking and the interesting thing about them is that they're built just for Egypt and customized for Egypt's navy. No one else has these and the cool part is how the bow is lobbed off like that. I believe it has something to do with the anchor but either way, it makes it look rather unique.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If he's innocent or got caught up in the wrong place at the wrong time and wasn't involved, yes poor guy for sure and being in the hands of those guys, he's in biiiiigggg trouble yaalhweee. But if he was involved, then he's caught.
> 
> 
> 
> God bless these men walahi, you know, being one of the three manning one of those artillery units in that heat and sand and dust and let's face it, it doesn't pay well and it's not glamorous or anything like that, yet they do their job and do it well and disciplined and on the money. You gotta give it to them.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! M3lesh ana asef, I thought you were talking about a toy water gun and you were joking. Honestly, those Israelis are full of it. That's about as useless as a fat lady underwater. Better looking into newer state of the art rebreather tanks and new diver suits with the new survivability materials and essentials than those water guns. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Those MK Ambassador fast attack boats are neat looking and the interesting thing about them is that they're built just for Egypt and customized for Egypt's navy. No one else has these and the cool part is how the bow is lobbed off like that. I believe it has something to do with the anchor but either way, it makes it look rather unique.


Yes bro.. those soldiers really show that the Egyptian army spirit of protecting the nation comes first and above all!

The Ambassador my man.. I hoped Egypt got the ToT of it ..but as we know the US is so miser with ToT.. one has to pay a high price for it to happen ..like they do with KSA and the UAE.. but no problem.. as everything can be shared with Egypt..eventually..😉😅

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If he's innocent or got caught up in the wrong place at the wrong time and wasn't involved, yes poor guy for sure and being in the hands of those guys, he's in biiiiigggg trouble yaalhweee. But if he was involved, then he's caught.


The pic was an answer to that intruder in the thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The pic was an answer to that intruder in the thread..


Who?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Who?


Check post 6544


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The pic was an answer to that intruder in the thread..



Oh, lol! That guy that blew in and left a derogatory comment lol. 

BTW, everyone see the rescue by the Egyptian Navy of that little sailboat that was carrying 57 people in it!? I can't believe they fit that many people into this 30ft sailboat to begin with!!? 31 Iraqis, 23 Iranians, 2 Turkish and 1 Egyptian were transported to the July 3 naval base in Jarjoub. Can't believe 57 people fit in this sailboat carrying a Turkish flag apparently. No wonder it needed rescue. It was probably ready to tip over with that many people in it. And they're all very young people. The one kid with the bright yellow sweatshirt couldn't be older than 15. 







They must've panicked a little when that monster with missiles canisters rumbled through the waves right at them lol.





How about this beauty?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> How about this beauty?


What is that?!


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> What is that?!



You can't see the image?


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> You can't see the image?


I can see but I don't know what is that?
I can see a intelligence shape ship
I don't know

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> I can see but I don't know what is that?
> I can see a intelligence shape ship
> I don't know



I just learned something the other day. Never realized it until recently, but do you notice the black paint right in front of the cockpit on the top of the fuselage? You see it also on all the MiG-29s and MiG-35s and Su-27, 30, 34, 35 and MiG-25 and MiG-31 etc. It just dawned on me a few days ago that black paint is on all those aircraft right in front of the glass cockpit and I found out it is because of the sun's glare. The black paint cuts down on the heavy glare from the sun so it doesn't blind the pilots. Russians really think of everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> I just learned something the other day. Never realized it until recently, but do you notice the black paint right in front of the cockpit on the top of the fuselage? You see it also on all the MiG-29s and MiG-35s and Su-27, 30, 34, 35 and MiG-25 and MiG-31 etc. It just dawned on me a few days ago that black paint is on all those aircraft right in front of the glass cockpit and I found out it is because of the sun's glare. The black paint cuts down on the heavy glare from the sun so it doesn't blind the pilots. Russians really think of everything.


Sorry that was my mistake
I meant what is in background of middle picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Sorry that was my mistake
> I meant what is in background of middle picture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Kellar777 said:


> But does that mean we might not get Polonez MRL from Belarus there was a high chance of having it Manufactured In Egypt


Belarus has this cutie too..It was developed in close cooperation with Ukrainian experts with the Ukrainian MS-400 engine






The missile has a range of 500 km

Warhead 350 kg

The missile is 6 meters long

Gross weight 1500 kg

The speed of the missile is 900 km / h

The diameter of the rocket - 320 mm

Wing width - 2,7 m


АИСТ missiles to be operated in the style of Polonez MLRS, and are to be installed on the MZKT-7930 trucks


Polonez MLRS







21.02.2020

*Partnership for Future*
https://www.vpk.gov.by/en/news/partnership-for-future.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


>


They are differences between them
I thought that is intelligence ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The Mistrals are just superb, the next step could be a Fast jet Aircraft Carrier for EN.
The first in the continent!
And even the Sub shot is great.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317687564841537538Something I did not know, a model Helwan HA-300 in United Arab Republic colours!
Seems both Egypt and India learnt a lot from the Legendary design house of Messerschmitt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

The Russian Khabarovsk Region Official Information Agency officially announced the delivery of 5 Su-35 fighters to Egypt

https://todaykhv.ru/news/society/29...Ie5-JlIH6VGTO79TP8oTzZl6jDDQb7umxr4qN54nfQhII

Reactions: Like Like:
 5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The Mistrals are just superb, the next step could be a Fast jet Aircraft Carrier for EN.
> The first in the continent!
> And even the Sub shot is great.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317687564841537538Something I did not know, a model Helwan HA-300 in United Arab Republic colours!
> Seems both Egypt and India learnt a lot from the Legendary design house of Messerschmitt.


Back in the 60s Egypt and India were good allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Apparently the Egyptian Military is giving away some of its traits of “secrecy” and low profile.





I was sure we had Storm Shadows, but like I said the EAF doesn’t fly armed on footages and has no public photographers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

ARCH٤R said:


> Apparently the Egyptian Military is giving away some of its traits of “secrecy” and low profile.
> View attachment 682907
> 
> I was sure we had Storm Shadows, but like I said the EAF doesn’t fly armed on footages and has no public photographers.


Which version


----------



## Wilhelm II

ARCH٤R said:


> Apparently the Egyptian Military is giving away some of its traits of “secrecy” and low profile.
> View attachment 682907
> 
> I was sure we had Storm Shadows, but like I said the EAF doesn’t fly armed on footages and has no public photographers.


It's understandable that they are military secrets I like this Egyptian style of retain the secrets but also it is nervous torture that we are not sure what we have until unveiling them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

I guess that pretty much settles the SCALP issue, like we've been saying for a while, now.


ARCH٤R said:


> Apparently the Egyptian Military is giving away some of its traits of “secrecy” and low profile.
> View attachment 682907
> 
> I was sure we had Storm Shadows, but like I said the EAF doesn’t fly armed on footages and has no public photographers.



I like the IRST pillow protector. Good thing in that heat for sure.


----------



## Gomig-21

@BON PLAN , we told you the SCALPs were delivered and in Egypt. Are you satisfied with this now?


----------



## The SC

The Scalp is already in Egypt..











Better yet..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Now Americans must ask themselves why we didn't sale ours?


----------



## karamany98

Why doesn't Egypt make its own BVR missiles and Radars?


----------



## Wilhelm II

karamany98 said:


> Why doesn't Egypt make its own BVR missiles and Radars?


Welcome


----------



## Philip the Arab

karamany98 said:


> Why doesn't Egypt make its own BVR missiles and Radars?


Egypt does produce radars, but BVR missiles are a whole different ball game and are hard to get right. I hope in the future it can, but I'm not expecting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt does produce radars, but BVR missiles are a whole different ball game and are hard to get right. I hope in the future it can, but I'm not expecting it.



And here's more reason why the Typhoons are more attractive at this point and the more we see things develop, the more convinced I am that the EAF should just forgo France and pursue Italy with the help of the UK on the Typhoon because look at this count of all those that own the SCALP/Storm Shadow missiles which are essentially both the same. The SCALP is the French version of the cruise missile and the Storm Shadow is the British variant of the same exact missile.





Storm Shadow/SCALP EG




*Egypt 50* ordered for the Egyptian Air Force in 2015 as part of the Dassault Rafale deal.



*France 500* ordered for the French Air Force in 1998. 50 MdCNs ordered in 2006 and a further 100 ordered in 2009 for the French Navy. As of 2016, France will reduce its stocks down 100 missiles.



*Greece**Unknown* number ordered for the Hellenic Air Force in 2000 and 2003.



*Italy 200 *ordered for the Aeronautica Militare in 1999.



*India**Unknown* number ordered for the Indian Air Force in 2016 as part of the Dassault Rafale deal.



*Qatar 140* ordered for the Qatar Air Force in 2015.



*Saudi Arabia 300+* ordered for the Royal Saudi Air Force in 2006.



*United Arab Emirates 600 *ordered for the United Arab Emirates Air Force in 1997. Known as _Black Shaheen_.



*United Kingdom** 700-1000*_The Independent_ estimated the order for the Royal Air Force to be in the range of 700-1000.

Now it's possible that since this was the first order and it accompanied a HUGE mega deal with the Mistrals and FREMM and all the Rafales etc. and so the EAF might not have wanted to spend a lot of money or couldn't afford more than 50 in that go-around and would order more the next time around. But something tells me that the 50 units is more a restriction imposed by France than an inability to pay for them. Saudi Arabia with 300+ units!? UAE with 600 and ToT to build the Shaheen?! A7a!

Hence, if the EAF chooses to purchase the Typhoon through Italy, I bet its chances of getting more Storm Shadows variants to go with those aircraft would be much higher but also the Meteor missile I bet the Italians would expedite them a lot quicker than the BS length of time it's taking France to deliver them. And even when and IF France does deliver the meteors, you can bet the count will be very low compared to India or any others whom are ordering it like Qatar also. Heck there's even talk that the Indian Meteors were delivered even before the first Rafale arrived in India LOL! Tell me something isn't fishy with that picture!?!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

karamany98 said:


> Why doesn't Egypt make its own BVR missiles and Radars?


يا عم اصطبح




We didn’t have the intention of doing so for quite some time due to neglect. I think it’ll be wise to buy South Africa’s Company “Denel” since the South African Government and officials are genetically engineered pigs made to look like humans from what I’ve been hearing.
Can someone estimate the worth of Denel?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> And here's more reason why the Typhoons are more attractive at this point and the more we see things develop, the more convinced I am that the EAF should just forgo France and pursue Italy with the help of the UK on the Typhoon because look at this count of all those that own the SCALP/Storm Shadow missiles which are essentially both the same. The SCALP is the French version of the cruise missile and the Storm Shadow is the British variant of the same exact missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm Shadow/SCALP EG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Egypt 50* ordered for the Egyptian Air Force in 2015 as part of the Dassault Rafale deal.
> 
> 
> 
> *France 500* ordered for the French Air Force in 1998. 50 MdCNs ordered in 2006 and a further 100 ordered in 2009 for the French Navy. As of 2016, France will reduce its stocks down 100 missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> *Greece**Unknown* number ordered for the Hellenic Air Force in 2000 and 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> *Italy 200 *ordered for the Aeronautica Militare in 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> *India**Unknown* number ordered for the Indian Air Force in 2016 as part of the Dassault Rafale deal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Qatar 140* ordered for the Qatar Air Force in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> *Saudi Arabia 300+* ordered for the Royal Saudi Air Force in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> *United Arab Emirates 600 *ordered for the United Arab Emirates Air Force in 1997. Known as _Black Shaheen_.
> 
> 
> 
> *United Kingdom** 700-1000*_The Independent_ estimated the order for the Royal Air Force to be in the range of 700-1000.
> 
> Now it's possible that since this was the first order and it accompanied a HUGE mega deal with the Mistrals and FREMM and all the Rafales etc. and so the EAF might not have wanted to spend a lot of money or couldn't afford more than 50 in that go-around and would order more the next time around. But something tells me that the 50 units is more a restriction imposed by France than an inability to pay for them. Saudi Arabia with 300+ units!? UAE with 600 and ToT to build the Shaheen?! A7a!
> 
> Hence, if the EAF chooses to purchase the Typhoon through Italy, I bet its chances of getting more Storm Shadows variants to go with those aircraft would be much higher but also the Meteor missile I bet the Italians would expedite them a lot quicker than the BS length of time it's taking France to deliver them. And even when and IF France does deliver the meteors, you can bet the count will be very low compared to India or any others whom are ordering it like Qatar also. Heck there's even talk that the Indian Meteors were delivered even before the first Rafale arrived in India LOL! Tell me something isn't fishy with that picture!?!?


Just 50? 
I have an old question In my mind
Can for example Egyptian fighters use Saudi scalps or in any cases?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Wilhelm II said:


> Just 50?
> I have an old question In my mind
> Can for example Egyptian fighters use Saudi scalps or in any cases?


Shallowly speaking, if both share the same Pylon link than yes - and if the Saudis are given their own programming keys for it (I think that’s how it is) if we obtain them then that’s also a yes. @Mamajama can you confirm this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Just 50?
> I have an old question In my mind
> Can for example Egyptian fighters use Saudi scalps or in any cases?



We should have like 200. Even though there are only 23 aircraft, so you can only fire so many at one point and probably not a good idea to store so many when you're not in a state of war. But 50 is very low and the proof is looking at the others, the closest one with the lowest count is Qatar with 140 and 36 jets. I just wonder if it was EAF's decision or was the number dictated to them? That makes a big difference because we don't want to see any more of that kinda thing.

As far as EAF Rafales using Saudi Storm Shadows, it all depends on if there is a difference in the two kinds and what is that difference? If there isn't and it's just the name, then the cruise missile is a fire and forget munition with initial flight path controlled by inertial/GPS/terrain reference guidance and it has an infrared seeker for the final or terminal guidance to target. So it's very compatible and the only issue would be compatibility in programming the GPS coordinates into the cruise missile prior to launching it and if that process is done by linkage or simply an existing software in the fighter's avionics. Either way, I bet it would be an easy adjustment/programming if it is needed.

Can anyone identify the rifle?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257411119364308994

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Can anyone identify the rifle?


This is the M110 dmr I think. Its chambered I'm 7.62x51mm and it is a great rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mamajama

ARCH٤R said:


> Shallowly speaking, if both share the same Pylon link than yes - and if the Saudis are given their own programming keys for it (I think that’s how it is) if we obtain them then that’s also a yes. @Mamajama can you confirm this?


I would assume that NATO would make the missile cross platform to be used on different NATO jets if the need arises. So, yes probably the saudi aircraft can carry the Egptian scalp and vise versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Radar factory

@karamany98

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> We should have like 200. Even though there are only 23 aircraft, so you can only fire so many at one point and probably not a good idea to store so many when you're not in a state of war. But 50 is very low and the proof is looking at the others, the closest one with the lowest count is Qatar with 140 and 36 jets. I just wonder if it was EAF's decision or was the number dictated to them? That makes a big difference because we don't want to see any more of that kinda thing.
> 
> As far as EAF Rafales using Saudi Storm Shadows, it all depends on if there is a difference in the two kinds and what is that difference? If there isn't and it's just the name, then the cruise missile is a fire and forget munition with initial flight path controlled by inertial/GPS/terrain reference guidance and it has an infrared seeker for the final or terminal guidance to target. So it's very compatible and the only issue would be compatibility in programming the GPS coordinates into the cruise missile prior to launching it and if that process is done by linkage or simply an existing software in the fighter's avionics. Either way, I bet it would be an easy adjustment/programming if it is needed.
> 
> Can anyone identify the rifle?


Dictated by who?!


----------



## karamany98

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 683186
> 
> 
> View attachment 683188
> 
> 
> View attachment 683187
> 
> Radar factory
> 
> @karamany98



Isn't this the ESR-32A RADAR that was made public in 2018?
How advanced is it compared to its competitors?
And do we make stuff like this beast from Raytheon?







ARCH٤R said:


> يا عم اصطبح
> View attachment 683144
> 
> We didn’t have the intention of doing so for quite some time due to neglect. I think it’ll be wise to buy South Africa’s Company “Denel” since the South African Government and officials are genetically engineered pigs made to look like humans from what I’ve been hearing.
> Can someone estimate the worth of Denel?




Denel's seems to be a great company, but I looked at Linkedin and there seems to be an exodus of their Engineers to UAE and Saudi Arabia. Most of these engineers were very experienced(10+ years).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

- ENS Alexandria FFG-911 OHP-class 
- ENS Solimqn Ezzat FMC Ambassador lll 
- 2 Type 209/1400mod submarines 
Courtesy of Amir Pharaoh.






MiG-drivers!






Nice shot of the MiG-29M/35 that is different from the other one showing the spinal speed brake extended.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karamany98

Could Egypt get a licence from Russia to make the MiG-29 plus some BVR missiles locally like India did with their SU-30?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

karamany98 said:


> Could Egypt get a licence from Russia to make the MiG-29 plus some BVR missiles locally like India did with their SU-30?



Yes, why not. I mentioned that earlier to our friend @ARCH٤R . We would need to spend quite a bit on fascilities and machinery and equipment etc., but we've built the Abrams tank for what, 20 years? The Gowind Corvettes 3 of them. The K-8s are assembled in Egypt, right? I think it's very doable.

Speaking of MiG-29 and BVR missiles. R-77s & R-73s

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## karamany98

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, why not. I mentioned that earlier to our friend @ARCH٤R . We would need to spend quite a bit on fascilities and machinery and equipment etc., but we've built the Abrams tank for what, 20 years? The Gowind Corvettes 3 of them. The K-8s are assembled in Egypt, right? I think it's very doable.
> 
> Speaking of MiG-29 and BVR missiles. R-77s & R-73s




The Egyptians MIGs have very nice BVR weapons and with the AESA Radar upgrade they will very potent weapons. I guess that's why they get more media attention than other fighters in the Airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> We should have like 200. Even though there are only 23 aircraft, so you can only fire so many at one point and probably not a good idea to store so many when you're not in a state of war. But 50 is very low and the proof is looking at the others, the closest one with the lowest count is Qatar with 140 and 36 jets. I just wonder if it was EAF's decision or was the number dictated to them? That makes a big difference because we don't want to see any more of that kinda thing.
> 
> As far as EAF Rafales using Saudi Storm Shadows, it all depends on if there is a difference in the two kinds and what is that difference? If there isn't and it's just the name, then the cruise missile is a fire and forget munition with initial flight path controlled by inertial/GPS/terrain reference guidance and it has an infrared seeker for the final or terminal guidance to target. So it's very compatible and the only issue would be compatibility in programming the GPS coordinates into the cruise missile prior to launching it and if that process is done by linkage or simply an existing software in the fighter's avionics. Either way, I bet it would be an easy adjustment/programming if it is needed.
> 
> Can anyone identify the rifle?


Do you mean dictated by us or Israel on France?


karamany98 said:


> Could Egypt get a licence from Russia to make the MiG-29 plus some BVR missiles locally like India did with their SU-30?


That MIGs have old structures maybe armed m346 or j10 or su30 are much better


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Do you mean dictated by us or Israel on France?



Sorry I forgot to answer you the first time! O3zourni! By France with possible influence from Israel and even the US. But France makes the final decision. The problem is that the aircraft will not be worthy to the EAF without the entire spectrum of weapons packages and I am sure they told the French that. So they had to provide a number of them that would make everyone happy I would think. But that does beg the question about the status of the meteors. What happens if we find out they've banned those from the EAF? Can Italy convince the Brits through MBDA to supply them with a batch of Typhoons? What happens then to our relationship with France?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry I forgot to answer you the first time! O3zourni! By France with possible influence from Israel and even the US. But France makes the final decision. The problem is that the aircraft will not be worthy to the EAF without the entire spectrum of weapons packages and I am sure they told the French that. So they had to provide a number of them that would make everyone happy I would think. But that does beg the question about the status of the meteors. What happens if we find out they've banned those from the EAF? Can Italy convince the Brits through MBDA to supply them with a batch of Typhoons? What happens then to our relationship with France?


The key of banning is in Germans hands others have not any problems specially Britannia after Brexit
I don't know about France
However we have Russia I can't believe it Russian missiles are faster than westerns very specially USA!!!! Russian work with Machs
By Egyptian weapons inventory we can play with many cards and Westerns must understand the Egyptian level
I


----------



## Philip the Arab

karamany98 said:


> Isn't this the ESR-32A RADAR that was made public in 2018?
> How advanced is it compared to its competitors?
> And do we make stuff like this beast from Raytheon?


Well, the ESR-32A is based off an American radar that was far ahead of compared to Soviet/Chinese radars back in the 80s and 90s. It is an upgraded system, but is still relatively behind other countries radars because Egypt is new at this. Nothing comparable to that Raytheon system yet, but apparently a 450km radar is being developed.


This is a new radar shown in Benha factory in April 2020. It seems to be a short range radar. Again, this is not the ESR-32A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

What a great military strength.....impressive..... congratulations to Egypt..... 
This military strength is owner's pride and enemies envy.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karamany98

Philip the Arab said:


> Well, the ESR-32A is based off an American radar that was far ahead of compared to Soviet/Chinese radars back in the 80s and 90s. It is an upgraded system, but is still relatively behind other countries radars because Egypt is new at this. Nothing comparable to that Raytheon system yet, but apparently a 450km radar is being developed.
> 
> 
> This is a new radar shown in Benha factory in April 2020. It seems to be a short range radar. Again, this is not the ESR-32A.
> 
> View attachment 683273



Could you link the video/source where you got this pic from?




*I found this about Benha Factory online


Benha Electronics (Factory 144) * is a leading Egyptian company in the field of electronics and a member of the National Authority for Military Production. The company's military portfolio includes communication devices, radars and electronic equipment. The company also produces LED lamps, solar panels & X-Ray systems, LED TVs, computers & tablets, as well as traffic lights & counters, for civilian use.
In 2009, *"Benha Electronics Co." signed a MoU with JSC "SAF Tehnika" for the production of microwave radio systems in Egypt for projects and tenders in Egypt and its neighbouring countries.* The MoU indicated that the contract would be the basis for a long-term joint venture that would make Benha the local hub for the Latvian firm’s regional operations.


















source:








Benha Electronics (Factory 144)


Benha Electronics (Factory 144) is a leading Egyptian company in the field of electronics and a member of the National Authority for Military Production. The company's military portfolio includes communication devices,...




www.epicos.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

karamany98 said:


> Could you link the video/source where you got this pic from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I found this about Benha Factory online
> 
> 
> Benha Electronics (Factory 144) * is a leading Egyptian company in the field of electronics and a member of the National Authority for Military Production. The company's military portfolio includes communication devices, radars and electronic equipment. The company also produces LED lamps, solar panels & X-Ray systems, LED TVs, computers & tablets, as well as traffic lights & counters, for civilian use.
> In 2009, *"Benha Electronics Co." signed a MoU with JSC "SAF Tehnika" for the production of microwave radio systems in Egypt for projects and tenders in Egypt and its neighbouring countries.* The MoU indicated that the contract would be the basis for a long-term joint venture that would make Benha the local hub for the Latvian firm’s regional operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benha Electronics (Factory 144)
> 
> 
> Benha Electronics (Factory 144) is a leading Egyptian company in the field of electronics and a member of the National Authority for Military Production. The company's military portfolio includes communication devices,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.epicos.com


Yes, here is the source. That Latvian company is unrelated to the radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karamany98

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, here is the source. That Latvian company is unrelated to the radar.




I think The Radar(ESR-32A) is an Egyptian version of the American AN/TPS-63 Radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

karamany98 said:


> I think The Radar(ESR-32A) is an Egyptian version of the American AN/TPS-63 Radar.


It is yes, the radar in the video is a smaller radar though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

* Camcopter S-100 on Mistral .
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mohammed23188

AirBoss Defence Group awarded Egyptian Husky contract - defenceWeb


AirBoss Defence Group (ADG) will supply ground penetrating radar, remotely operated weapon stations and other equipment for Egypt’s Husky mine detection vehicles. On 5 October the company said that in support of an existing contract, it will be supplying ground penetrating radar (Gpr), self...




www.defenceweb.co.za

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mohammed23188 said:


> * Camcopter S-100 on Mistral .*
> 
> 
> View attachment 683398


This mistrals are built for Ka 52 but we saw Apaches Chinooks, avenger systems and now s100 on them
What is next?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed23188

Wilhelm II said:


> This mistrals are built for Ka 52 but we saw Apaches Chinooks, avenger systems and now s100 on them
> What is next?


ِAt the end it's a big platform which you can use for different purposes .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohammed23188 said:


>



The admiral is a great man, isn't he? He comes from a long line of mariners in his family and you can tell.

I also found it pretty interesting how many fast circles that fast-patrol boat and that rib were making inside the dock area during that entire interview. They must've made over 100 circles inside the dock bay and every time they make a turn, they create a wake that pushes onto all the docked boats, ships and even submarines but I guess they're not bothered by that? And I'm also guessing it's a form of security detail they're performing and a very interesting one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mohammed23188 said:


> ِAt the end it's a big platform which you can use for different purposes .


I know and I meant it's good and they need escorts and helicopter AWACS and more defence systems maybe we must upgrade them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Wilhelm II said:


> This mistrals are built for Ka 52 but we saw Apaches Chinooks, avenger systems and now s100 on them
> What is next?


I hope we modify one for supersonic drones. The Russians and the Europeans are working hard on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karamany98

Mohammed23188 said:


> * Camcopter S-100 on Mistral .*
> 
> 
> View attachment 683398




في مهندس مصري اشتغل علي السوفتوير بتاع الدرون ده و عمل بوست بسيط عنه





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10162867092320574&id=723520573

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

What do you guys think of MLRS on ships? US marines were testing this out recently, and I think in theory it could work quite well if GPS/INS guided rockets are used.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> What do you guys think of MLRS on ships? US marines were testing this out recently, and I think in theory it could work quite well if GPS/INS guided rockets are used.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 683464


If the mistrals deck can withstand missile fire 
So do you think can we use harriers on them?


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> What do you guys think of MLRS on ships? US marines were testing this out recently, and I think in theory it could work quite well if GPS/INS guided rockets are used.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 683464



Funny no one made fun of that because it was the GREAT UNITED STATES OF AMERICA that put an MLRS on the deck of a ship and fired it and used it as an example to study the prospective of such a system to be permanently installed as part of the ship's weapon's systems. But when Egypt came up with the brilliant -- and only temporary -- idea of using the Avenger ground to air missile system on the Mistral LHD until the permanent CIWS is installed, every one was laughing and mocking the idea even when they knew it was a GREAT idea. Because of course, it's Egyptian and the hate is heavy for some stupid reason.

It also brings me to a correlation of today's big news regarding the UAE's request being pushed into congress by the White House (Trump to be exact) for 50 F-35s! 50 of them which is the same amount Israel is eventually getting in their initial order.

Now, all of this why? Because the UAE decided to assume normal relations with Israel? Screw that! We made friggin peace with that PITA state some 42 years ago and we're not allowed to even purchase the AIM-120?! Anyone else see something wrong with this picture? Why is Egypt chastised so badly when it comes to advanced weapons from the US?

Is it because Israel is scared out of its pants from us? Are they THAT AFRAID of us having such weapons because the last time we fought them, we hurt them really badly and our military -- and especially our airfroce -- showed signs that it was going to be a powerhouse should it continue to get the latest weaponry and that is why a huge process was started by Israel and the US to keep all these advanced weapons out of Egypt's hands? What about the peace process? It doesn't mean anything when Egypt has abided by it for 40 years and the UAE just signed a normalizing relationship with Israel and suddenly they're allowed 50 F-35s?! Who else is kinda wondering what the heck is going on here?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny no one made fun of that because it was the GREAT UNITED STATES OF AMERICA that put an MLRS on the deck of a ship and fired it and used it as an example to study the prospective of such a system to be permanently installed as part of the ship's weapon's systems. But when Egypt came up with the brilliant -- and only temporary -- idea of using the Avenger ground to air missile system on the Mistral LHD until the permanent CIWS is installed, every one was laughing and mocking the idea even when they knew it was a GREAT idea. Because of course, it's Egyptian and the hate is heavy for some stupid reason.
> 
> It also brings me to a correlation of today's big news regarding the UAE's request being pushed into congress by the White House (Trump to be exact) for 50 F-35s! 50 of them which is the same amount Israel is eventually getting in their initial order.
> 
> Now, all of this why? Because the UAE decided to assume normal relations with Israel? Screw that! We made friggin peace with that PITA state some 42 years ago and we're not allowed to even purchase the AIM-120?! Anyone else see something wrong with this picture? Why is Egypt chastised so badly when it comes to advanced weapons from the US?
> 
> Is it because Israel is scared out of its pants from us? Are they THAT AFRAID of us having such weapons because the last time we fought them, we hurt them really badly and our military -- and especially our airfroce -- showed signs that it was going to be a powerhouse should it continue to get the latest weaponry and that is why a huge process was started by Israel and the US to keep all these advanced weapons out of Egypt's hands? What about the peace process? It doesn't mean anything when Egypt has abided by it for 40 years and the UAE just signed a normalizing relationship with Israel and suddenly they're allowed 50 F-35s?! Who else is kinda wondering what the heck is going on here?


Expected. 10 years from now we might see the QME vanishing I reckon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny no one made fun of that because it was the GREAT UNITED STATES OF AMERICA that put an MLRS on the deck of a ship and fired it and used it as an example to study the prospective of such a system to be permanently installed as part of the ship's weapon's systems. But when Egypt came up with the brilliant -- and only temporary -- idea of using the Avenger ground to air missile system on the Mistral LHD until the permanent CIWS is installed, every one was laughing and mocking the idea even when they knew it was a GREAT idea. Because of course, it's Egyptian and the hate is heavy for some stupid reason.
> 
> It also brings me to a correlation of today's big news regarding the UAE's request being pushed into congress by the White House (Trump to be exact) for 50 F-35s! 50 of them which is the same amount Israel is eventually getting in their initial order.
> 
> Now, all of this why? Because the UAE decided to assume normal relations with Israel? Screw that! We made friggin peace with that PITA state some 42 years ago and we're not allowed to even purchase the AIM-120?! Anyone else see something wrong with this picture? Why is Egypt chastised so badly when it comes to advanced weapons from the US?
> 
> Is it because Israel is scared out of its pants from us? Are they THAT AFRAID of us having such weapons because the last time we fought them, we hurt them really badly and our military -- and especially our airfroce -- showed signs that it was going to be a powerhouse should it continue to get the latest weaponry and that is why a huge process was started by Israel and the US to keep all these advanced weapons out of Egypt's hands? What about the peace process? It doesn't mean anything when Egypt has abided by it for 40 years and the UAE just signed a normalizing relationship with Israel and suddenly they're allowed 50 F-35s?! Who else is kinda wondering what the heck is going on here?


Because Egypt deal was and still is a cold peace.
UAE is not really peace, but normalization... they were never our enemy.
Also, UAE is a much bigger ally to U.S than Egypt.
Israel couldn't block this deal even if it wanted to


ARCH٤R said:


> Expected. 10 years from now we might see the QME vanishing I reckon.











Gantz touts ‘major leap’ for Israeli security as US re-ups military edge promise


US defense secretary signs agreement to honor existing commitment to Jewish state's military superiority amid concerns over sale of F-35 fighter jets to UAE




www.timesofisrael.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

DavidSling said:


> Gantz touts ‘major leap’ for Israeli security as US re-ups military edge promise  US defense secretary signs agreement to honor existing commitment to Jewish state's military superiority amid concerns over sale of F-35 fighter jets to UAE
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


Should Egypt be leaping 60-70 billion dollars in GDP each year for the next ten years a promising relationship with the US could be seen on the horizon. I don’t see a QME on what I think would become the biggest economy between Iran and Morocco horizontally and between Yemen and Turkey vertically in 2030. Yet Egypt has a foreign debt to monitor, Russians to set a rhythm with and a hostile Libya to put in mind in case the elections there bring a pro Turkish into office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

DavidSling said:


> Because Egypt deal was and still is a cold peace.
> UAE is not really peace, but normalization... they were never our enemy.
> Also, UAE is a much bigger ally to U.S than Egypt.
> Israel couldn't block this deal even if it wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gantz touts ‘major leap’ for Israeli security as US re-ups military edge promise
> 
> 
> US defense secretary signs agreement to honor existing commitment to Jewish state's military superiority amid concerns over sale of F-35 fighter jets to UAE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com


Yes and that is the fact many of people don't want to understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

DavidSling said:


> Because Egypt deal was and still is a cold peace.



Cold, warm, luke warm or freezing doesn't matter. It's a major peace agreement that has held up for 40 years after 4+ wars. That cannot be simply discounted or made to look trivial because some think it's cold. Israelis come to Sinai by the thousands every year and even visit Egypt and the pyramids etc. It's about as normalized as can be. I doubt you'll see thousands of Emirates going to Israel either TBH. Maybe some will visit Jerusalem like Egyptians but I think that's about it. 



DavidSling said:


> UAE is not really peace, but normalization... they were never our enemy.



Which makes it even more impactful. And the fact that it has lasted 40 out of the 100 years agreed to in the treaty without a single violation and even large, economic deals between the 2 countries like the last gas deal. UAE hasn't even smelled 1/1-milionth of the same level and won't no matter how long. I don't see it.



DavidSling said:


> Also, UAE is a much bigger ally to U.S than Egypt.



How is that? Simply because it allows the US to park it's warships in Dubai and gives the US 3 or 4 military bases and they have that preclearance border thing?! But so what? All that is fine and we're not talking about the same sale of equipment as the US is giving the UAE. We're simply talking about ending the banned BVR missiles and maybe allow the Longbow ladar and things of that sort. That's not asking much. But to prevent them is really not going to work out well because it will exacerbate the situation just like it already has.

Look at what we've done - we went out and bought Rafales with MICAs and MiGs with R-77s. & R-73s and Su-35S with R-27 plus other lethal weapons and we paid for all of that instead of getting free stuff from the US. All the US had to do was say we'll sell you this stuff instead of giving it to you for free and we would've paid for it in a heartbeat. But I know it's not about the money. But that policy has backfired on the US and it will get worst, no question about it. All this for BVR missiles and AESA radars? I think its ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

Gomig-21 said:


> Cold, warm, luke warm or freezing doesn't matter. It's a major peace agreement that has held up for 40 years after 4+ wars. That cannot be simply discounted or made to look trivial because some think it's cold. Israelis come to Sinai by the thousands every year and even visit Egypt and the pyramids etc. It's about as normalized as can be. I doubt you'll see thousands of Emirates going to Israel either TBH. Maybe some will visit Jerusalem like Egyptians but I think that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes it even more impactful. And the fact that it has lasted 40 out of the 100 years agreed to in the treaty without a single violation and even large, economic deals between the 2 countries like the last gas deal. UAE hasn't even smelled 1/1-milionth of the same level and won't no matter how long. I don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that? Simply because it allows the US to park it's warships in Dubai and gives the US 3 or 4 military bases and they have that preclearance border thing?! But so what? All that is fine and we're not talking about the same sale of equipment as the US is giving the UAE. We're simply talking about ending the banned BVR missiles and maybe allow the Longbow ladar and things of that sort. That's not asking much. But to prevent them is really not going to work out well because it will exacerbate the situation just like it already has.
> 
> Look at what we've done - we went out and bought Rafales with MICAs and MiGs with R-77s. & R-73s and Su-35S with R-27 plus other lethal weapons and we paid for all of that instead of getting free stuff from the US. All the US had to do was say we'll sell you this stuff instead of giving it to you for free and we would've paid for it in a heartbeat. But I know it's not about the money. But that policy has backfired on the US and it will get worst, no question about it. All this for BVR missiles and AESA radars? I think its ridiculous.


I only cast my opinion as I see it...
The hate for Israel is real in Egypt, regardless of state of peace.
Hell, some years ago we thought the muslim brother would cancel the peace deal and we'll be back to state of war.
Moreover, Israel has nothing to argue with against the sale of those planes to the emirates...
They were never in a state of war with us, never attacked us and weren't direct opponents of Israel.
Moreover, they're in the gulf, which is far away from Israel.
That's why I claimed that even if Israel wanted to stop the deal it couldn't.
Lastly, Egypt does not solely rely on the U.S weapon like UAE do (mostly)
But, I do understand the dissapointment from the egyptian side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Cold, warm, luke warm or freezing doesn't matter. It's a major peace agreement that has held up for 40 years after 4+ wars. That cannot be simply discounted or made to look trivial because some think it's cold. Israelis come to Sinai by the thousands every year and even visit Egypt and the pyramids etc. It's about as normalized as can be. I doubt you'll see thousands of Emirates going to Israel either TBH. Maybe some will visit Jerusalem like Egyptians but I think that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes it even more impactful. And the fact that it has lasted 40 out of the 100 years agreed to in the treaty without a single violation and even large, economic deals between the 2 countries like the last gas deal. UAE hasn't even smelled 1/1-milionth of the same level and won't no matter how long. I don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that? Simply because it allows the US to park it's warships in Dubai and gives the US 3 or 4 military bases and they have that preclearance border thing?! But so what? All that is fine and we're not talking about the same sale of equipment as the US is giving the UAE. We're simply talking about ending the banned BVR missiles and maybe allow the Longbow ladar and things of that sort. That's not asking much. But to prevent them is really not going to work out well because it will exacerbate the situation just like it already has.
> 
> Look at what we've done - we went out and bought Rafales with MICAs and MiGs with R-77s. & R-73s and Su-35S with R-27 plus other lethal weapons and we paid for all of that instead of getting free stuff from the US. All the US had to do was say we'll sell you this stuff instead of giving it to you for free and we would've paid for it in a heartbeat. But I know it's not about the money. But that policy has backfired on the US and it will get worst, no question about it. All this for BVR missiles and AESA radars? I think its ridiculous.


You're right buddy..there must be something else.. even the AMRAAM has many versions from 5 to 7..C and D..and what is so special about the longbow..it is not like it is a game changer.. ..and what more qualitative edge does Usrael wants.. when it has "apparently" nuclear weapons, Intercontinental BM, the combination of F-16s and F-15s and the F-35!.. not talking about the exclusive technologies they get from the west and get help developing them for their own too....So there is definitely something else behind not providing Egypt with advanced US weapon systems!??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Mohammed23188 said:


> * Camcopter S-100 on Mistral .*
> 
> 
> View attachment 683398


*Schiebel Camcopter S-100*





- It can fly for six hours continuously at a speed of 222 km per hour, with a range of 46 km
- It is equipped with an electro-optical imaging system and a radar
- It can monitor at a 360-degree angle to discover targets and surface marine threats






*https://schiebel.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/CAMCOPTER-S-100-Brochure-Arabic.pdf *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

DavidSling said:


> I only cast my opinion as I see it...
> The hate for Israel is real in Egypt, regardless of state of peace.



But that's trivial. It's because of the Palestinian issue and everyone knows that but it shouldn't matter because the policy and the treaty and the government's attitude and dealing are the most important thing and all of those have been nothing but abiding by the treaty. And trust me, the UAE, Saudiya, Sudan, Oman they will all be feeling and sharing the same exact sentiments as the Egyptian people are despite normalization of things. The same stuff goes on in the entire Arab world. There are those who support the normalization and those who don't because they're loyal to the Palestinian cause. It won't be any different.



DavidSling said:


> Hell, some years ago we thought the muslim brother would cancel the peace deal and we'll be back to state of war.



I remember that. But now when you look back at it, you realize that was a bit premature to feel that way, right? There is no way any leader, no matter how he comes to power in Egypt who will cancel the peace treaty and go back to a state of war. There is nothing in the world that makes that worthwhile unless Israel instigate FIRST. And that brings us back full circle to the weapons and why we want to be as strong as possible and have the right weapons to fight with instead of being short-handed like we always have been. You realize that aside from 1948, all the other wars we fought we were underhanded in weapons compared to you?

I can give you all the statistics I was reading from one of Shazly's books that @ARCH٤R sent me a couple of days ago and he lists all the equipment including manpower. That was the really fascinating thing about Israel in that as small of a country that it is/was with a tiny population, yet it was still able to mobilize a much larger army in manpower than most European countries combined as well as the United States!!! There were some staggering figures he shared in that book and they're right on the money.

So any of these weapons would be nothing but defensive in their use.



DavidSling said:


> Moreover, Israel has nothing to argue with against the sale of those planes to the emirates...
> They were never in a state of war with us, never attacked us and weren't direct opponents of Israel.
> Moreover, they're in the gulf, which is far away from Israel.
> That's why I claimed that even if Israel wanted to stop the deal it couldn't.
> Lastly, Egypt does not solely rely on the U.S weapon like UAE do (mostly)
> But, I do understand the dissapointment from the egyptian side



I don't think that was true actually. I think the Israeli heads of state and military leaders weren't happy about this at all. Why else are they discussing compensation and other gifts to keep the QME in Israel's favor? So Israel does have reason to argue against the sale of those AC.

As far as Egypt not relying on the US only for weapons, well yeah, we know why! lol. If it wasn't for giving us the 4th most F-16s in the world and then telling us we can't upgrade the radars to AESA nor can we get the AIM-120 (not even the B which is 60km range like Turkey has loooool) is crazy.

So I'll ask you, why does Jordan get the AIM-120? They were Israel's enemy and made peace AFTER Egypt did by many years? And they're closer? Isn't that interesting? What about Saudi Arabia? They were definitely in a state of war with Israel since they helped us in many ways when we were fighting you guys yet they have the best of the best of the best! lol. Does that make sense? Something is veeeery fishy, Sling! BTW, Jordan is asking for the F-16 Block 70.



The SC said:


> You're right buddy..there must be something else.. even the AMRAAM has many versions from 5 to 7..C and D..and what is so special about the longbow..it is not like it is a game changer.. ..and what more qualitative edge does Usrael wants.. when it has "apparently" nuclear weapons, Intercontinental BM, the combination of F-16s and F-15s and the F-35!.. not talking about the exclusive technologies they get from the west and get help developing them for their own too....So there is definitely something else behind not providing Egypt with advanced US weapon systems!??



Something is very strange. Israel might have something to do with it because of Egypt's airforce reaching a high level of capability and challenging the IDF would make it a bit more of a challenge if the EAF had AIM-120 Cs for its huge fleet of F-16s. It would certainly make it a headache for Israel should there be an all out war except the likelihood of that war happening is almost 0%. That's what I'm getting at with this because of all the existing conditions.

We still don't know if the US offered the missiles with the F-15 if we canceled the Su-35s, right? So can you imagine them offering the F-15s instead of the F-35 we asked for and then saying "but we can't give you the AIM-120s with them and they'll be just like the F-16" ???????? LOL! Did they say that? I'd love to know!

Meanwhile, Israel operates the latest AIM-120 with all 3 of its aircraft in the F-16, F-15 and F-35. Plus it has its own medium air to air missiles in the Derby. The Pythons are all short range plus they operate the AIM-9s and even operate the AIM-7 Sparrow like us LOL! So the have an advantage even if we did get the AIM-120C. Not sure what the big deal is to keep it away like that including like we mentioned other things like the Longbow which would enhance our Apache fleet's fighting capabilities as a group and it's not necessarily cutting edge technology anymore. So what's the problem?

The only thing I can think of is they're worried we're going to share American systems with China and Russia. That must be the only thing and Israel is even more guilty than Egypt in that so there goes that excuse.

At any rate, thank goodness for our Russian friends! Interesting top view for this beast which I hope is the precursor to the Su-57 coming to Egypt in due time. As we've found out recently (actually we kinda knew about this for a while but we revealed it recently lol) is that stealthy aircraft are good against other aircraft. But against capable ground radars, they're pretty much toasted and buttered up!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> But that's trivial. It's because of the Palestinian issue and everyone knows that but it shouldn't matter because the policy and the treaty and the government's attitude and dealing are the most important thing and all of those have been nothing but abiding by the treaty. And trust me, the UAE, Saudiya, Sudan, Oman they will all be feeling and sharing the same exact sentiments as the Egyptian people are despite normalization of things. The same stuff goes on in the entire Arab world. There are those who support the normalization and those who don't because they're loyal to the Palestinian cause. It won't be any different.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that. But now when you look back at it, you realize that was a bit premature to feel that way, right? There is no way any leader, no matter how he comes to power in Egypt who will cancel the peace treaty and go back to a state of war. There is nothing in the world that makes that worthwhile unless Israel instigate FIRST. And that brings us back full circle to the weapons and why we want to be as strong as possible and have the right weapons to fight with instead of being short-handed like we always have been. You realize that aside from 1948, all the other wars we fought we were underhanded in weapons compared to you?
> 
> I can give you all the statistics I was reading from one of Shazly's books that @ARCH٤R sent me a couple of days ago and he lists all the equipment including manpower. That was the really fascinating thing about Israel in that as small of a country that it is/was with a tiny population, yet it was still able to mobilize a much larger army in manpower than most European countries combined as well as the United States!!! There were some staggering figures he shared in that book and they're right on the money.
> 
> So any of these weapons would be nothing but defensive in their use.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that was true actually. I think the Israeli heads of state and military leaders weren't happy about this at all. Why else are they discussing compensation and other gifts to keep the QME in Israel's favor? So Israel does have reason to argue against the sale of those AC.
> 
> As far as Egypt not relying on the US only for weapons, well yeah, we know why! lol. If it wasn't for giving us the 4th most F-16s in the world and then telling us we can't upgrade the radars to AESA nor can we get the AIM-120 (not even the B which is 60km range like Turkey has loooool) is crazy.
> 
> So I'll ask you, why does Jordan get the AIM-120? They were Israel's enemy and made peace AFTER Egypt did by many years? And they're closer? Isn't that interesting? What about Saudi Arabia? They were definitely in a state of war with Israel since they helped us in many ways when we were fighting you guys yet they have the best of the best of the best! lol. Does that make sense? Something is veeeery fishy, Sling! BTW, Jordan is asking for the F-16 Block 70.
> 
> 
> 
> Something is very strange. Israel might have something to do with it because of Egypt's airforce reaching a high level of capability and challenging the IDF would make it a bit more of a challenge if the EAF had AIM-120 Cs for its huge fleet of F-16s. It would certainly make it a headache for Israel should there be an all out war except the likelihood of that war happening is almost 0%. That's what I'm getting at with this because of all the existing conditions.
> 
> We still don't know if the US offered the missiles with the F-15 if we canceled the Su-35s, right? So can you imagine them offering the F-15s instead of the F-35 we asked for and then saying "but we can't give you the AIM-120s with them and they'll be just like the F-16" ???????? LOL! Did they say that? I'd love to know!
> 
> Meanwhile, Israel operates the latest AIM-120 with all 3 of its aircraft in the F-16, F-15 and F-35. Plus it has its own medium air to air missiles in the Derby. The Pythons are all short range plus they operate the AIM-9s and even operate the AIM-7 Sparrow like us LOL! So the have an advantage even if we did get the AIM-120C. Not sure what the big deal is to keep it away like that including like we mentioned other things like the Longbow which would enhance our Apache fleet's fighting capabilities as a group and it's not necessarily cutting edge technology anymore. So what's the problem?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is they're worried we're going to share American systems with China and Russia. That must be the only thing and Israel is even more guilty than Egypt in that so there goes that excuse.
> 
> At any rate, thank goodness for our Russian friends! Interesting top view for this beast which I hope is the precursor to the Su-57 coming to Egypt in due time. As we've found out recently (actually we kinda knew about this for a while but we revealed it recently lol) is that stealthy aircraft are good against other aircraft. But against capable ground radars, they're pretty much toasted and buttered up!


You nailed it ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Is that some kind of stainless steel rocket on the right side of the little drone helo there that it can fire on a target or something? Or is that a decoy or a sonar buoy or something?! 

Another real helo in the EAF's inventory and one of the better ones in the Sea King Commando. Undergoing a quick engine inspection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Is that some kind of stainless steel rocket on the right side of the little drone helo there that it can fire on a target or something? Or is that a decoy or a sonar buoy or something?!
> 
> Another real helo in the EAF's inventory and one of the better ones in the Sea King Commando. Undergoing a quick engine inspection.


I've been seeing Scandinavian rockets like these for ages..

The Sea King Commandos are getting old..

AW149 armed version





Other versions





AW189

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I've been seeing Scandinavian rockets like these for ages..
> 
> The Sea King Commandos are getting old..



So it is a rocket? Cool.

Hey, the Sea King is still the US president's preferred ride from the capital and the white house.
Marine One still flies the current pig in the white house around hopefully not for much longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Ukrainian cooperation: ( at a glimpse!)

- The P-18, P-14 radars have been upgraded to the P-18MA, P-14MA

- News about Egypt's contracting of 3 Kolchuga passive detection radars

- Acquiring missiles and spare parts for the Egyptian S-75 and S-125 air defense systems

- Negotiations are also underway to develop the S-125 pechora systems

- Egypt also acquired 2,000 R2 anti-armor missiles

- Egypt also acquired large numbers of Karaz vehicles

- Cooperation in the production and development of guided artillery shells such as (KVITNYK), (KARASUK) and (KRUCHA) models.

- Cooperation in the production / development of a HARD-KILL ACTIVE PROTECTION system for the benefit of "Egypt", similar to (ZASLON-L) "Ukrainian" system ..

- The new (IL221E) COUNTER-BATTARY RADAR for detecting sources of artillery and mortar fire.

- Cooperation in the field of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), such as the “suicide drone for searching and attacking air defense batteries” (RAM UAV KAMIKAZ2) .. Also cooperation in the field of producing missile drones for training the air defense forces (type) UAS OBRIY-M / L / P) ..

- Cooperation in the field of producing ATGW shells, such as two COMBAT shells caliber (125) mm and (KONUS) caliber (120) mm.

- Developing some "Egyptian" radar stations recently, such as the P-18-2 / 2D VHF radar.

- Obtaining the new IR SEEKER (ARSENAL-336/24) to produce a new version of the MANPAD system "Falcon Eye-2 / Black Hyena".

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kellar777

The SC said:


> Egyptian Ukrainian cooperation: ( at a glimpse!)
> 
> - The P-18, P-14 radars have been upgraded to the P-18MA, P-14MA
> 
> - News about Egypt's contracting of 3 Kolchuga passive detection radars
> 
> - Acquiring missiles and spare parts for the Egyptian S-75 and S-125 air defense systems
> 
> - Negotiations are also underway to develop the S-125 pechora systems
> 
> - Egypt also acquired 2,000 R2 anti-armor missiles
> 
> - Egypt also acquired large numbers of Karaz vehicles
> 
> - Cooperation in the production and development of guided artillery shells such as (KVITNYK), (KARASUK) and (KRUCHA) models.
> 
> - Cooperation in the production / development of a HARD-KILL ACTIVE PROTECTION system for the benefit of "Egypt", similar to (ZASLON-L) "Ukrainian" system ..
> 
> - The new (IL221E) COUNTER-BATTARY RADAR for detecting sources of artillery and mortar fire.
> 
> - Cooperation in the field of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), such as the “suicide drone for searching and attacking air defense batteries” (RAM UAV KAMIKAZ2) .. Also cooperation in the field of producing missile drones for training the air defense forces (type) UAS OBRIY-M / L / P) ..
> 
> - Cooperation in the field of producing ATGW shells, such as two COMBAT shells caliber (125) mm and (KONUS) caliber (120) mm.
> 
> - Developing some "Egyptian" radar stations recently, such as the P-18-2 / 2D VHF radar.
> 
> - Obtaining the new IR SEEKER (ARSENAL-336/24) to produce a new version of the MANPAD system "Falcon Eye-2 / Black Hyena".


Fantastic news brilliant I always wanted Egypt to co-operate in producing an APS finally

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The completion of the construction of the first Egyptian frigate Meko-A200EN*

The German Rönner Group announces the completion of the construction of the first Egyptian frigate, Meko-A200EN, and will be inaugurated during the coming period, provided that it will enter service in the Egyptian Navy next year.

3 Ships will be manufactured in Germany, and one Ship will be manufactured in the Egyptian arsenal of Alexandria next year locally.

https://www.norderlesen.de/Heute/Po...NRcm1KhvjI4dN7BuFkajSQCAblz3QNIcof9bU-nI7vAjk









*Kh-31P or Kh-31PD or Kh-31A or Kh-31AD!??*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

From each orchard the fiercest flowers:
(Updated)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mohammed23188

The SC said:


> - Cooperation in the production and development of guided artillery shells such as (KVITNYK), (KARASUK) and (KRUCHA) models.
> 
> - Cooperation in the production / development of a HARD-KILL ACTIVE PROTECTION system for the benefit of "Egypt", similar to (ZASLON-L) "Ukrainian" system ..


Those one confirmed ?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Kh-31P or Kh-31PD or Kh-31A or Kh-31AD!??*



As Bozinovski notes, _"it is unclear whether these missiles are the antiship variant (Kh-31AD) or the anti-radiation variant (Kh-31PD) designed to target long- and medium-range radar systems."_ 









Egypt Shows Kh-31 Missile Paired with MiG-29 | Missile Threat


On October 19, President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi’s spokesperson released a photograph depicting the Russian-built Kh-31 supersonic air-to-surface missile paired with its new MiG-29M/M2 multirole fighter, as first reported by Jane’s Igor Bozinovski. As Bozinovski notes, it is unclear whether these...




missilethreat.csis.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Mohammed23188 said:


> Those one confirmed ?


Yes.. you can look them up on the net..


Gomig-21 said:


> As Bozinovski notes, _"it is unclear whether these missiles are the antiship variant (Kh-31AD) or the anti-radiation variant (Kh-31PD) designed to target long- and medium-range radar systems."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt Shows Kh-31 Missile Paired with MiG-29 | Missile Threat
> 
> 
> On October 19, President Abdel Fattah el-Sisi’s spokesperson released a photograph depicting the Russian-built Kh-31 supersonic air-to-surface missile paired with its new MiG-29M/M2 multirole fighter, as first reported by Jane’s Igor Bozinovski. As Bozinovski notes, it is unclear whether these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missilethreat.csis.org


It is good that no one knows..Only the EAF..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



These here are another contract that happened under every one's noses and no one knew anything about them until that one picture that dude posted posing in front of one in a hanger, remember that?! And everyone was saying "nah, those are temporarily borrowed from Libya" but they had nothing to do with that. This was actually under a contract with the Ukraine for 12 of these bad boy Larrys lol. They're probably overhauled and refurbished Mi-24Vs but this was yet another contract that the Egyptian military snuck out under every one's noses back in 2017 without ever saying much about it until this year where this photo and from another exercise with the Hellenic Navy I believe is where they appeared and people started making note of their presence in the EAF. Now they operate 3 distinctly different attack helicopters including of course the Ka-52 which probably stole the show and allowed these to sneak through unnoticed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> These here are another contract that happened under every one's noses and no one knew anything about them until that one picture that dude posted posing in front of one in a hanger, remember that?! And everyone was saying "nah, those are temporarily borrowed from Libya" but they had nothing to do with that. This was actually under a contract with the Ukraine for 12 of these bad boy Larrys lol. They're probably overhauled and refurbished Mi-24Vs but this was yet another contract that the Egyptian military snuck out under every one's noses back in 2017 without ever saying much about it until this year where this photo and from another exercise with the Hellenic Navy I believe is where they appeared and people started making note of their presence in the EAF. Now they operate 3 distinctly different attack helicopters including of course the Ka-52 which probably stole the show and allowed these to sneak through unnoticed.


Bad boys indeed!

Still waiting for the Katran bad boys to show up..lol.. hope soon..I know it is just a question of time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is good that no one knows..Only the EAF..



It would behoove them to have a mixture of the two TBH. Why have strictly one type of payload with that particular munition? Besides, having a large air to ship arsenal already in several forms and even from ship to ship as it is it would make sense for them to have a dedicated number of them reserved strictly for attacking enemy radar stations.

And speaking of the anti-radiation type, check out the seeker in the cutaway section of that one missile!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It would behoove them to have a mixture of the two TBH. Why have strictly one type of payload with that particular munition? Besides, having a large air to ship arsenal already in several forms and even from ship to ship as it is it would make sense for them to have a dedicated number of them reserved strictly for attacking enemy radar stations.
> 
> And speaking of the anti-radiation type, check out the seeker in the cutaway section of that one missile!


Bro..I bet Egypt got all 4 of them types..
Not to forget the ones coming from China with the negotiated for 4 additional submarines and even the Brahmos from India probably..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



I smile when I see a post like this with all these pictures because I don't know if you remember when I first joined here back in late 2016 and some of the people I knew were talking about the good times we used to have on another forum that was Iran Defense Forum and we had a pretty decent Egyptian contingency on there and there were a couple great threads about the October war and the Egyptian Air Force. But the biggest thing that comes to mind -- and this was from 2007 to about 2012 when the forum shut down -- but the main thing we remember is how difficult it was to find ANY Egyptian Armed Forces pics and I used to say all the time that they're paranoia was unsubstantiated and not to their advantage thinking that they weren't showing pictures because they believed in the old hush-hush philosophy of showing less to the spying eyes out there and that couldn't be further from the truth.

I used to write all the time that they were better off showing things to show off their power because that acts as a deterrent in many ways. Hiding things is only a scared tactic but showing your power is actually a beneficial method and I compared it to all the other big armies out there even the Israelis whom are the biggest paranoids around. Yet they had the best photos in the highest resolution and military updates etc. while we barely had pics that US military personnel would take when they were in Egypt.

Suddenly one of the members (his user name was Alokaa) sent me a link to the US DoD site and he was afraid to post pics from it because he thought if he was in Egypt, they would think he was involved in some spying network looool. So I looked though the link and let me tell you, 90% of the pics you see on Google Images about Bright Star exercises and the aircraft flying next to the pyramids were all downloaded from that site by yours truly and uploaded on that forum! I kid you not! Because prior to that, none of those pictures existed and no one ever saw them. That DoD site was a treasure trove! 

All that said, I look at a post like the one you just posted and I'm quoting and I marvel at how far the Egyptian military has come as far as publicity is concerned and the availability of photos and how it's just like night and day! So glad that things have changed for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Very nice pictures mashallah !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Wish to see supersonic drones on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The German Government agreed to the German company Lurssen to hand over 9 patrol boats and one coastal defense boat to Egypt instead of Saudi Arabia..

https://www.butenunbinnen.de/nachri...ung-patroullienboote-aegypten-bremen-100.html













* There is also 15 American "Swiftship" being constructed Locally in Alexandria, Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The German Government agreed to the German company Lurssen to hand over 9 patrol boats and one coastal defense boat to Egypt instead of Saudi Arabia..



Crazy that the Germans are taking the Khashogshi killing to a very far extent in eventually losing billions of $ on arms sales to Saudi Arabia. Even the US who champions the cause (wink wink) hasn't allowed that to get in the way of billions of $ in weapons export and I doubt the incoming Biden admin will do it either, maybe something but not a complete stop of all arms export like Germany has vehemently done here.

The other thing is they're claiming this is actually fulfilling a contract with Egypt which I find interesting since I never heard of a contract with Germany that involved all these particular vessels!?

MashAllah Egyptian Navy -- once the Mekos come and along with these and whatever other naval orders are out there I've lost count LOL -- should be nicely stacked! Need to get those Katrans for the Mistrals including the two ships CIWS which are CRITICAL and then maybe concentrate on more submarines to increase that portion of the navy arm and then they should be all set for a while.


ARCH٤R said:


> Wish to see supersonic drones on this.
> View attachment 685558



That's a great idea, actually! When @Lord Of Gondor (aka his gangsta name The LoG  ) was talking about the EAF getting an aircraft carrier which would probably be a bit too much for us I think (for India it's perfectly fine and they've been well capable of deploying them with Harriers and MiG-29s) but instead of that, they could possibly fly all types of drones off of these Mistrals. As long as they can take off and land without any assisted mechanism (not an easy thing to do, especially landing) but that would be the way to go IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Crazy that the Germans are taking the Khashogshi killing to a very far extent in eventually losing billions of $ on arms sales to Saudi Arabia. Even the US who champions the cause (wink wink) hasn't allowed that to get in the way of billions of $ in weapons export and I doubt the incoming Biden admin will do it either, maybe something but not a complete stop of all arms export like Germany has vehemently done here.
> 
> The other thing is they're claiming this is actually fulfilling a contract with Egypt which I find interesting since I never heard of a contract with Germany that involved all these particular vessels!?
> 
> MashAllah Egyptian Navy -- once the Mekos come and along with these and whatever other naval orders are out there I've lost count LOL -- should be nicely stacked! Need to get those Katrans for the Mistrals including the two ships CIWS which are CRITICAL and then maybe concentrate on more submarines to increase that portion of the navy arm and then they should be all set for a while.
> 
> 
> That's a great idea, actually! When @Lord Of Gondor (aka his gangsta name The LoG  ) was talking about the EAF getting an aircraft carrier which would probably be a bit too much for us I think (for India it's perfectly fine and they've been well capable of deploying them with Harriers and MiG-29s) but instead of that, they could possibly fly all types of drones off of these Mistrals. As long as they can take off and land without any assisted mechanism (not an easy thing to do, especially landing) but that would be the way to go IMO.


Saudi Arabia ordered more than a 100 of these boats.. took around 38 of them and one of the other type..and stopped it apparently.. It is good for Egypt to take over..as these 10 will be available immediately..
Yes more potent submarines are a requirement not even a choice ..at least another 4.. And the Katran..of course!


Maybe that is why they opted for the unmanned helicopter..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

T-1 joint Amphibious Exercise kicks off in the Mediterranean for the 1st time between the Egyptian Navy & the Royal Navy with participation of HMS Albion Amphibious Assault Ship and Naval SOF units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF Mirage 5s in what they call a "Finger 4" formation. These might already be in or still on their way to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The German Government agreed to the German company Lurssen to hand over 9 patrol boats and one coastal defense boat to Egypt instead of Saudi Arabia..
> 
> https://www.butenunbinnen.de/nachri...ung-patroullienboote-aegypten-bremen-100.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * There is also 15 American "Swiftship" being constructed Locally in Alexandria, Egypt..



This is really unreal boy! It seems like it's Christmas almost every week in the Egyptian military and Navy the way this modernization program is going. It's like full speed ahead to the max. This contract is insane when you look at all the boats and associated equipment along with all the other new ships that are still coming! Truly is incredible MashaAllah.

These are no joke for coastal patrol boats either. At some point thought we'd like to see them pumping them out in the Alexandria yard themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hope Egypt will get this phenomenal EW system called "*Borisoglebsk 2*"






The Borisoglebsk-2 EW system is designed to jam satellite communication and radio navigation systems and detect, locate and jam tactical-level command and control radio networks and communication lines.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/jun...to_a_russian_military_base_in_tajikistan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

And the Hermes Missile..also called *PRODUCT-305:*

























It is stated that this new product is equally effective both during the day and at night. With its help, you can destroy various armored vehicles, including main battle tanks, various fortifications, sea and air targets.

The firing range reaches 100 km. The rocket, weighing 130 kg with a container, has a high-explosive fragmentation warhead weighing 30 kg. Its maximum flight speed is 1300 meters per second.

A radio navigation system is used to enter the area where the destroyed objects are located. At the final stage of the flight, the principle of self-guidance operates. At the same time, reconnaissance and adjustment is carried out by an unmanned aerial vehicle, which is part of the complex. Not only single launches are possible, but also salvo launches against group targets.

Elements of _“Hermes”_ are installed on three-axle vehicles _“KAMAZ” _of cross-country ability and have high mobility. At the same time, installation on other types of military equipment, including floating and aircraft platforms, is possible.

https://bulgarianmilitary.com/2020/...-distance-of-up-to-100-km-the-russians-claim/

*Mi-28NM will receive a new guided missile "product 305" with a range of more than 25 km - TASS*

https://thaimilitaryandasianregion.blogspot.com/2019/03/source-mi-28nm-will-receive-new-guided.html























*https://tass.com/defense/1066655*

*Russia’s Ka-52M helicopter to receive new cruise missile with a range of up to 100 km*

























“The upgraded Ka-52M helicopter will be able to carry the latest aircraft cruise missiles (KR)“ product 305, ”the source said. “

“ This helicopter KR can effectively hit any ground targets, including enemy armored vehicles, at ranges up to 100 km.”


https://internationalinsider.org/ru...-cruise-missile-with-a-range-of-up-to-100-km/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

100 km ,that's a SEAD helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Our conscript kit at best

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kellar777

ARCH٤R said:


> Our conscript kit at best
> View attachment 687622


I have seen this mask before , what does it do or what is it's purpose?


----------



## The SC

* Alexandria Shipyards begins maintenance work on Mistral "Gamal Abdel Nasser"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> * Alexandria Shipyards begins maintenance work on Mistral "Gamal Abdel Nasser"*



I'll tell ya, hopefully they figure out a better process with the tugboats (especially the ones on portside which is the irregular side of the dock) because I cringed watching the hack work they did with that earlier today when I saw this video and you see the one forward portside tug just get squeezed out and bail leaving the big ship to bump into that corner of the dock at minute 0:52 seconds.

Ugh, need much better team management and coordination the next time and they need to pay special attention to that portside problem corner. The ship's driver even used the bow thruster to push the bow away from that side earlier when he was adjudging and lining up so there is a current to deal with that is visible and even a big ship like that will get tossed around. That was a bit ugly in all honesty.

Plus that dock is filthy! Look at all the rubbish laying around on both sides they need to clean that crap up lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This appears to be all of the EAF F-16s Block 52s together at once all wearing CFTs and armed with double wracks of GBU-12 Paveways doing a duck walk. 

Click image for high res.




It seems the EAF is interested in the newly inducted Wing Loong 10 that just went into service with the PLAAF recently. It would be very nice to see them add this lethal machine to their inventory and upgrade that number of Wing Loong II which from what I hear is around 32 units to maybe double that with this killer of the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian Navy rolled right through the Dardanelles and the Turkish Strait earlier today to meet up with their Russian counterpart for naval exercises in the Black Sea. 

Participating for the Egyptian Navy FFG-911 Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate equipped with the New Smart-S Mk2 Naval Radar, an Ambassador MK missile boat and a Gowind Corvette.












































And the EAF MIG-29/35s, II-76MF strategic military transport plane & Egyptian SOF personnel traveled south to Sudan to participate in the joint air force exercise which is being conducted for the 1st time between the two countries, Nile Eagles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> This appears to be all of the EAF F-16s Block 52s together at once all wearing CFTs and armed with double wracks of GBU-12 Paveways doing a duck walk.
> 
> Click image for high res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the EAF is interested in the newly inducted Wing Loong 10 that just went into service with the PLAAF recently. It would be very nice to see them add this lethal machine to their inventory and upgrade that number of Wing Loong II which from what I hear is around 32 units to maybe double that with this killer of the sky.


I think the CFT’s were installed on the vipers in Egypt, not sure.


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I think the CFT’s were installed on the vipers in Egypt, not sure.



Yeah they're only designed and plumbed for the F-16 Block 50 and up. So ours being block 52s are the only ones that are capable of wearing the CFTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The strategic defense complex includes a large number of buildings and bodies belonging to the Egyptian armed forces, such as the Ministry of Defense, the departments of the armed forces' branches and field armies, the war college, and a number of military hospitals and service buildings.
The new Ministry of Defense is inside the complex and in the center is the Ministerial Building and the Chief of Staff Building.

The strategic state command center includes a number of centers that guarantee control and flow in managing all state institutions and prepare to face any crises or emergencies. The headquarters extends over an area of 7,000 feddans and includes 12 areas that differ according to the nature of each one, and it contains a center for coordinating the work of the state’s defense, as well as a center The unified strategic data of the state, which contains all the data of state institutions, a center for controlling the closed strategic network to control the state’s administrative apparatus, in addition to a management and operation center to control state facilities, and a communications network control center that ensures the continued realization of communications at the state level, as well as Centers for Controlling Emergency Services and Field Safety, and a Center for Weather Forecasts, which prepares the State Defense Center with weather data in order to be ready to face sudden weather changes, in addition to a huge volume of warehouses that secure the country's needs of strategic goods..

The facilities of the strategic state command center are numerous to include a number of places of worship, clubs, hotels, schools, sports stadiums, residential projects, commercial malls, as well as a number of hospitals and service and administrative complexes. The State Command Center secures two units of the Republican Guard and other means of insurance that provide protection, prevention and insurance for the center..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SC

The new "machine gun", which is a pure Egyptian industry made with 100% Egyptian minds and hands, has passed all laboratory and field tests with close participation and cooperation with the Egyptian Armed Forces..






The "factory" produces all types of small arms ammunition used by the Egyptian Armed Forces and the Egyptian Ministry of Interior, using the most modern production lines..

https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/5046260?t=push

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Incog_nito

Is Egypt open to sell their M-2000s to PAF as they have already sold the Mirage Vs to PAF.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Incog_nito said:


> Is Egypt open to sell their M-2000s to PAF as they have already sold the Mirage Vs to PAF.


It needs an approval from the French but why not go for more modern M2000s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

ARCH٤R said:


> It needs an approval from the French but why not go for more modern M2000s?


That's what I'm saying PAF might going to acquire M2000s from Egypt. I guess.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Incog_nito said:


> That's what I'm saying PAF might going to acquire M2000s from Egypt. I guess.


I think the EAF needs to have the maximum possible number of 4th gen fighter aircrafts. These Mirage-2000s we have have some unique cluster bombs, anti ship missiles and jammers. Though not equipping them with MICAs hints that they’ll be dropped off.

I think Egypt has selected the CZ 80# as it’s new service rifle.
Many hints are in this article:https://www.masrawy.com/news/news_e...وسفير-التشيك-يبحثان-التعاون-في-مجالات-التصنيع
Co-operation with Romania








وزير الإنتاج الحربي يبحث مع مسئول روماني التعاون المشترك - جريدة المال


حث المهندس محمد أحمد مرسى، وزير الإنتاج الحربى، مع المهندس إيوليان كريستيان سيمو نائب وزير الاقتصاد الرومانى سبل التعاون في المجالات ذات الاهتمام المشترك



almalnews.com




Mostly civil but it mentions unspecific collaboration on warfare equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kellar777

Incog_nito said:


> That's what I'm saying PAF might going to acquire M2000s from Egypt. I guess.


M2000 are still in service and have their missions for the air force
Each aircraft got it's role they all work to complete each other 
Maybe Mirage 5 but 2000 still not possible


The SC said:


> The new "machine gun", which is a pure Egyptian industry made with 100% Egyptian minds and hands, has passed all laboratory and field tests with close participation and cooperation with the Egyptian Armed Forces..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "factory" produces all types of small arms ammunition used by the Egyptian Armed Forces and the Egyptian Ministry of Interior, using the most modern production lines..
> 
> https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/5046260?t=push


The Misr Multi Purpose Machine gun 
Also FN Minimi is produced in Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327680409530937350Archer and Adder!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

Kellar777 said:


> M2000 are still in service and have their missions for the air force
> Each aircraft got it's role they all work to complete each other
> Maybe Mirage 5 but 2000 still not possible
> 
> The Misr Multi Purpose Machine gun
> Also FN Minimi is produced in Egypt


Yes.. but the article is talking about a new multipurpose machine gun.. But showing the FN on the pictures!?


Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327680409530937350Archer and Adder!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

These are the Russian Navy vessels that will be participating in the Joint Naval Exercise "Bridge of Freindship-20" with the EN in the Black Sea. 

The 2nd one is a VERY INTERESTING ship that just happens to be participating in this exercise....mmm....... @The SC ........

• Admiral Makarov Frigate
• Orekhovo-zuevo Buyan-class Missile Corvette
• Dmitry Rogachev Patrol Boat
• Professor Nikolai Muru Rescue Tugboat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> These are the Russian Navy vessels that will be participating in the Joint Naval Exercise "Bridge of Freindship-20" with the EN in the Black Sea.
> 
> The 2nd one is a VERY INTERESTING ship that just happens to be participating in this exercise....mmm....... @The SC ........
> 
> • Admiral Makarov Frigate
> • Orekhovo-zuevo Buyan-class Missile Corvette
> • Dmitry Rogachev Patrol Boat
> • Professor Nikolai Muru Rescue Tugboat


They are modern ships..the least to say..but Egypt won't buy them now..for a reason..That it is getting the best Western ships..for now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> They are modern ships..the least to say..but Egypt won't buy them now..for a reason..That it is getting the best Western ships..for now!



We never really found out if Russia didn't have a problem with selling Egypt warships that are essentially dedicated land attack ships. That's basically their function, to store all kinds of ship to surface missiles including the veritable Kalibr missile that they fired onto ISIS in Syria at a distance of 1500 km or something like that. And we talked about the MTCR limit the last time this came up and they would have to limit the missiles to either the Yakhont or Klub at 300km maximum. Question is, would Russia ok an offensive weapon like this instead of strictly a defensive one which all these other frigates and corvettes are? We'd love to know and it is interesting that one of those in the exercise is the Buyan class corvette.
Ship is very well kept. Navy sailors doing their thing.






Look how huge the Alexandria is! In that pic above it might be an optical illusion due to the angle and the photograph depth of field, but it really is a huge ship as seen in this pic below in comparison to the Gowind and Ambassador.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

WOAH!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

An exercise was carried out in the South.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xbat

didnt know about Egyptian Perry upgrade, who upgraded? what is the scope? when?
thx.


----------



## Gomig-21

xbat said:


> didnt know about Egyptian Perry upgrade, who upgraded? what is the scope? when?
> thx.



Just the new Smart-S Mk2 Naval Radar upgrade by Thales which IIRC happened about a year and a half ago. They probably refit the ship too because it is looking very sharp and probably did a whole new paint job and replaced old and rusty materials etc. But the only upgrade I'm aware of is the radar by Thales which yes, we know, buys the TR modules for the receivers and transmitters from Aselsan of Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The "Arab Sword" exercise






The activities of the joint training (Saif Al Arab), which is being carried out in the Arab Republic of Egypt, began yesterday, Tuesday, with the participation of various formations and units of the Jordanian Armed Forces - the Arab Army, with the joint forces of Egypt, Bahrain, the Emirates, Sudan and the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, for training and planning joint operations in Conventional and non-traditional war conditions.

This training comes as a continuation of the series of joint exercises between brotherly countries, with the aim of strengthening military cooperation relations to implement military exercises and exchange experiences in a way that contributes to raising the military combat capacity and readiness to face the challenges the region is going through, and to increase coordination between the armed forces in brotherly countries.

The training, which will continue to be effective until the 26th of this month in the training fields of the Northern Military Region Command at Muhammad Naguib Base, includes a number of activities and activities that simulate the reality and events that the region is going through, training on the latest advanced military systems and combat theories in various types (land, sea, air and special forces work) According to the sequence of training courses, which comes within the plans prepared to develop operational readiness and exchange experiences with the Egyptian Armed Forces and participating countries, to meet the goals set by the leaders in the brotherly countries*.



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329461374192332805*






* With observers from the Pakistani, Libyan and Moroccan armies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> * With observers from the Pakistani, Libyan and Moroccan armies..



That's pretty interesting. I can see Moroccan and Libyan, but Pakistani is quite unusual and maybe it's a sign of things to come and improved relations after several attempts between both Cheif of Staffs from both countries who want to create more of a military relationship and also from the Mirage deal that probably opened the door a little bit. 

Interesting how the MiG-35s in Sudan are placing the short range R-73s on the inner pylons and the medium range R-77 on the outer pylon. I seem to think it's usually the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty interesting. I can see Moroccan and Libyan, but Pakistani is quite unusual and maybe it's a sign of things to come and improved relations after several attempts between both Cheif of Staffs from both countries who want to create more of a military relationship and also from the Mirage deal that probably opened the door a little bit.


A Pakistani official attended the exercise with Sudan too.




And coincidentally...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329809500199677954

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329932775374397441

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Couple of great videos of the Russian/Egyptian friendship exercise, first one is some great naval ceremonial stuff Russian style which is the best, and in the 2nd I love the target practicing when they run to the targets after the firing rounds to see the results (and they were very decent) but the run is quite long which gives you an idea as to the distance they were firing from. Very cool stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting how the MiG-35s in Sudan are placing the short range R-73s on the inner pylons and the medium range R-77 on the outer pylon. I seem to think it's usually the other way around.


Most likely the exercise is for BVR first.. and as getting closer the use of short range missiles..Not sure if how they place them affect that in any way..










Egypt has the *R77 SD* missile with a range of 110 km






The RVV-SD medium-range air-to-air missile is designed to engage air targets (fighters, attack aircraft, bombers, helicopters, military transport aircraft and cruise missiles) from any direction, day or night, against the earth and sea background and in an ECM environment, offering also a multichannel fire-and-forget engagement capability.

http://roe.ru/eng/catalog/aerospace-systems/air-to-air-missile/rvv-sd/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt has the *R77 SD* missile with a range of 110 km



Is that red tape of cover covering the 3 holes? Is that why it has he circle around it?

You know I've been posting about this for a while now trying to find out which variant it is and still wondering how Mahmoud Gamal was able to tell without seeing the three holes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Is that red tape of cover covering the 3 holes? Is that why it has he circle around it?
> 
> You know I've been posting about this for a while now trying to find out which variant it is and still wondering how Mahmoud Gamal was able to tell without seeing the three holes?


It seems so.. but not only that ..look at the bottom of the missile it has that extension strip that the AE does not have..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It seems so.. but not only that ..look at the bottom of the missile it has that extension strip that the AE does not have..



Ah, ok. Good to have another identifier on top of the 3 black holes. When I magnified the picture, I could see the 3 black holes through that red tape or whatever that red stuff is. So that's a definite in that case and good to know that the EAF now has the BVR missile in a very respectable amount that can play with the enemy who has the AIM-120C-7 variant or equal. About time!

And soon to have an additional 30 aircraft in the Su-35SE that will also fire the R-77-1 as well as the R-27ER/IR! So a slew of BVR missiles and who knows, maybe they'll get the AWACs killer in the R-37M! Wouldn't that be nice.

Now they just have to sign a contract for the Su-57 hopefully soon if the Algerian rumor is true and Sukhoi is already taking orders for that aircraft, the EAF needs to jump on that soon enough before ending up too far back in the line! I've been saying this for a while, too. And no worries about the stage-2 engine for now. Do what I suppose the Algerians are also doing in ordering the aircraft with the stage-1 for now and when the new engine is ready, upgrade it then. That's a win-win situation since those engines can always end up being spares for the Su-35s. Just not sure of the validity of the Algerian rumor that they signed a contract for 14 Su-57s worth $2.2 billion.










*The newest Russian attack drone will take part in exercises in the Black Sea*
November 20 at 10:57 571






The newest Russian attack drone "Orion-M", which entered the troops just a month ago, will take part in the joint *Russian-Egyptian exercises "Bridge of Friendship 2020",* which are taking place in the Black Sea these days. This became known at a conference before the start of the naval phase of the exercise.



https://vesti-k.ru/amp/2020/11/20/novejshij-rossijskij-udarnyj-bespilotnik-primet-uchastie-v-ucheniyah-v-chernom-more/?__twitter_impression=true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I wonder how good the FTC-2000 is for the cost, I have seen FTC-2000G and think it could be a good export fighter similar to what F-5, or JF-17 is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Ah, ok. Good to have another identifier on top of the 3 black holes. When I magnified the picture, I could see the 3 black holes through that red tape or whatever that red stuff is. So that's a definite in that case and good to know that the EAF now has the BVR missile is a very respectable amount that can play with the enemy who has the AIM-120C-7 variant. About time!
> 
> And soon to have an additional 30 aircraft in the Su-35SE that will also fire the R-77-1 as well as the R-27ER/IR! So a slew of BVR missiles and who knows, maybe they'll get the AWACs killer in the R-37M! Wouldn't that be nice.
> 
> Now they just have to sign a contract for the Su-57 hopefully soon if the Algerian rumor is true and Sukhoi is already taking orders for that aircraft, the EAF needs to jump on that soon enough before ending up too far back in the line! I've been saying this for a while, too. And no worried about the stage-2 engine for now. Do what I suppose the Algerians are also doing in ordering the aircraft with the stage-1 for now and when the new engine is ready, upgrade it then. That's a win-win situation since those engines can always end up being spares for the Su-35s. Just not sure of the validity of the Algerian rumor that they signed a contract for 14 Su-57s worth $2.2 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The newest Russian attack drone will take part in exercises in the Black Sea*
> November 20 at 10:57 571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest Russian attack drone "Orion-M", which entered the troops just a month ago, will take part in the joint *Russian-Egyptian exercises "Bridge of Friendship 2020",* which are taking place in the Black Sea these days. This became known at a conference before the start of the naval phase of the exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vesti-k.ru/amp/2020/11/20/novejshij-rossijskij-udarnyj-bespilotnik-primet-uchastie-v-ucheniyah-v-chernom-more/?__twitter_impression=true


There were rumors about Algeria signing a contract for the SU-57.. nothing surprising ..but nothing concrete yet..
Another 30 SU-35 SE will be a killer! add another 50 Mig-35 with AESA radars on that.. Apart from those 20 F-16 block 52 the rest will go to the second line..

As for the SU-57 it is logical after the SU-35 SE.. the stage2 engine will be ready by the time it will be delivered to Egypt..

Did you know that the R 77 SD was not for export before?
It is possible that the Egyptian Mig-35s have gone through some unannounced upgrade!? like the AESA radar!!?


Gomig-21 said:


> Ah, ok. Good to have another identifier on top of the 3 black holes. When I magnified the picture, I could see the 3 black holes through that red tape or whatever that red stuff is. So that's a definite in that case and good to know that the EAF now has the BVR missile is a very respectable amount that can play with the enemy who has the AIM-120C-7 variant. About time!
> 
> And soon to have an additional 30 aircraft in the Su-35SE that will also fire the R-77-1 as well as the R-27ER/IR! So a slew of BVR missiles and who knows, maybe they'll get the AWACs killer in the R-37M! Wouldn't that be nice.
> 
> Now they just have to sign a contract for the Su-57 hopefully soon if the Algerian rumor is true and Sukhoi is already taking orders for that aircraft, the EAF needs to jump on that soon enough before ending up too far back in the line! I've been saying this for a while, too. And no worried about the stage-2 engine for now. Do what I suppose the Algerians are also doing in ordering the aircraft with the stage-1 for now and when the new engine is ready, upgrade it then. That's a win-win situation since those engines can always end up being spares for the Su-35s. Just not sure of the validity of the Algerian rumor that they signed a contract for 14 Su-57s worth $2.2 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The newest Russian attack drone will take part in exercises in the Black Sea*
> November 20 at 10:57 571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest Russian attack drone "Orion-M", which entered the troops just a month ago, will take part in the joint *Russian-Egyptian exercises "Bridge of Friendship 2020",* which are taking place in the Black Sea these days. This became known at a conference before the start of the naval phase of the exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vesti-k.ru/amp/2020/11/20/novejshij-rossijskij-udarnyj-bespilotnik-primet-uchastie-v-ucheniyah-v-chernom-more/?__twitter_impression=true


There were rumors about Algeria signing a contract for the SU-57.. nothing surprising ..but nothing concrete yet..
Another 30 SU-35 SE will be a killer! add another 50 Mig-35 with AESA radars on that.. Apart from those 20 F-16 block 52 the rest will go to the second line..

As for the SU-57 it is logical after the SU-35 SE.. the stage2 engine will be ready by the time it will be delivered to Egypt..

Did you know that the R 77 SD was not for export before?
It is possible that the Egyptian Mig-35s have gone through some unannounced upgrade!? like the AESA radar!!?


Gomig-21 said:


> Ah, ok. Good to have another identifier on top of the 3 black holes. When I magnified the picture, I could see the 3 black holes through that red tape or whatever that red stuff is. So that's a definite in that case and good to know that the EAF now has the BVR missile is a very respectable amount that can play with the enemy who has the AIM-120C-7 variant. About time!
> 
> And soon to have an additional 30 aircraft in the Su-35SE that will also fire the R-77-1 as well as the R-27ER/IR! So a slew of BVR missiles and who knows, maybe they'll get the AWACs killer in the R-37M! Wouldn't that be nice.
> 
> Now they just have to sign a contract for the Su-57 hopefully soon if the Algerian rumor is true and Sukhoi is already taking orders for that aircraft, the EAF needs to jump on that soon enough before ending up too far back in the line! I've been saying this for a while, too. And no worried about the stage-2 engine for now. Do what I suppose the Algerians are also doing in ordering the aircraft with the stage-1 for now and when the new engine is ready, upgrade it then. That's a win-win situation since those engines can always end up being spares for the Su-35s. Just not sure of the validity of the Algerian rumor that they signed a contract for 14 Su-57s worth $2.2 billion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The newest Russian attack drone will take part in exercises in the Black Sea*
> November 20 at 10:57 571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newest Russian attack drone "Orion-M", which entered the troops just a month ago, will take part in the joint *Russian-Egyptian exercises "Bridge of Friendship 2020",* which are taking place in the Black Sea these days. This became known at a conference before the start of the naval phase of the exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vesti-k.ru/amp/2020/11/20/novejshij-rossijskij-udarnyj-bespilotnik-primet-uchastie-v-ucheniyah-v-chernom-more/?__twitter_impression=true


There were rumors about Algeria signing a contract for the SU-57.. nothing surprising ..but nothing concrete yet..
Another 30 SU-35 SE will be a killer! add another 50 Mig-35 with AESA radars on that.. Apart from those 20 F-16 block 52 the rest will go to the second line..

As for the SU-57 it is logical after the SU-35 SE.. the stage2 engine will be ready by the time it will be delivered to Egypt..

Did you know that the R 77 SD was not for export before?
It is possible that the Egyptian Mig-35s have gone through some unannounced upgrade!? like the AESA radar!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> There were rumors about Algeria signing a contract for the SU-57.. nothing surprising ..but nothing concrete yet..
> Another 30 SU-35 SE will be a killer! add another 50 Mig-35 with AESA radars on that.. Apart from those 20 F-16 block 52 the rest will go to the second line..
> 
> As for the SU-57 it is logical after the SU-35 SE.. the stage2 engine will be ready by the time it will be delivered to Egypt..
> 
> Did you know that the R 77 SD was not for export before?
> It is possible that the Egyptian Mig-35s have gone through some unannounced upgrade!? like the AESA radar!!?
> 
> There were rumors about Algeria signing a contract for the SU-57.. nothing surprising ..but nothing concrete yet..
> Another 30 SU-35 SE will be a killer! add another 50 Mig-35 with AESA radars on that.. Apart from those 20 F-16 block 52 the rest will go to the second line..
> 
> As for the SU-57 it is logical after the SU-35 SE.. the stage2 engine will be ready by the time it will be delivered to Egypt..
> 
> Did you know that the R 77 SD was not for export before?
> It is possible that the Egyptian Mig-35s have gone through some unannounced upgrade!? like the AESA radar!!?
> 
> There were rumors about Algeria signing a contract for the SU-57.. nothing surprising ..but nothing concrete yet..
> Another 30 SU-35 SE will be a killer! add another 50 Mig-35 with AESA radars on that.. Apart from those 20 F-16 block 52 the rest will go to the second line..
> 
> As for the SU-57 it is logical after the SU-35 SE.. the stage2 engine will be ready by the time it will be delivered to Egypt..
> 
> Did you know that the R 77 SD was not for export before?
> It is possible that the Egyptian Mig-35s have gone through some unannounced upgrade!? like the AESA radar!!?


AFAIK there are continuous flight between Egypt and Russia carried out by Egyptian Transport Aircrafts. Initially I thought they could be transporting the RISC2 system to be installed on the Sukhois but who knows what they were actually lifting. I don’t think any Egyptian MiG-29M2s flew to Russia for upgrades since their arrival, one would question if these upgrades can be carried out in Egypt but I think the answer is no.


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> AFAIK there are continuous flight between Egypt and Russia carried out by Egyptian Transport Aircrafts. Initially I thought they could be transporting the RISC2 system to be installed on the Sukhois but who knows what they were actually lifting. I don’t think any Egyptian MiG-29M2s flew to Russia for upgrades since their arrival, one would question if these upgrades can be carried out in Egypt but I think the answer is no.


Bro.. the RISC2 is an Egyptian System.. part of the Egyptian own C5Isr.. it has nothing to do with Russia..

Why not ..if only the radar and some avionics needed to be upgraded in Egypt.. we know that Egypt don't send its systems to be upgraded somewhere else but in Egypt.. Most of the time..And that is like 95% of the time..


----------



## The SC




----------



## Gomig-21

Some pics from the Russian naval exercise opening ceremony.







I believe these are pilots of the Seasprites.
















New pic of EAF Su-35SE #9213






@HD Seeker-5000 , it appears you were right, my bro, about the white circle on the front side of the fuselage. It wasn't the place for the roundel as some of the other fellas claimed it would be but it's rather a dedicated access panel for some avionics or something related to the massive IRBIS radar or data or something like that. Some of the close-up pics you can see it clearly as an access panel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Looks like it's just you and me on this thread now, bro lol. Where the heck is everyone?! Sheesh. Oh well, once the Su-35s arrive and we start getting more pictures of them, might get better participation.

BTW, that Saif Al Arab get-together was pretty cool. Something you don't see very often when another country brings some heavy equipment with them like those very cool LeClerk tanks (looks like they still belong to the UAE and not Jordan just yet) and even all the personnel lining up their equipment for the others to see. And also it seems we forget about the Mohammad Naguib center and how incredibly massive and modern it is with its theater and the entire complex and its amenities probably hosts all those members of the other forces in style and creates good camaraderie to be in an area like that. We haven't seem much about it in a while until now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like it's just you and me on this thread now, bro lol. Where the heck is everyone?! Sheesh. Oh well, once the Su-35s arrive and we start getting more pictures of them, might get better participation.
> 
> BTW, that Saif Al Arab get-together was pretty cool. Something you don't see very often when another country brings some heavy equipment with them like those very cool LeClerk tanks (looks like they still belong to the UAE and not Jordan just yet) and even all the personnel lining up their equipment for the others to see. And also it seems we forget about the Mohammad Naguib center and how incredibly massive and modern it is with its theater and the entire complex and its amenities probably hosts all those members of the other forces in style and creates good camaraderie to be in an area like that. We haven't seem much about it in a while until now.


HaHaHa!..yes all the other participants are waiting for the SU-35, the Italian Fremm and the MEKO-200!!!..they need patience as all these are extraordinary systems..

Yes that base is grandiose.. and this exercise in particular is concentrating on SF supported by the air force and the navy somehow.. and most noteworthy is the staggering number of exercises by The Egyptian armed forces in 2020..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

The pics look great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*AL Galala*.. one of the new EN Italian FREMM







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331604793866006530

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *AL Galala*.. one of the new EN Italian FREMM



Such a beast of a frigate! No wonder they say it's closer to a destroyer than a frigate look at the size of this thing.







Ambassador MK3 and Gowind 2500 passing through the Turkish Strait headed back to Egypt after the conclusion of the Black Sea exercise with the Russian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

And of course, the Alexandria Oliver Hazzard Perry class frigate ferrying through the Bosphorus towards the Mediterranean. Was the USS Copeland under US Navy service then when shipped to Egypt became the Mubarak and then since post revolution and under the new Egyptian Navy has been named the Alexandria.















More pics. Russia & Egypt have completed the Most Druzhby (Friendship Bridge) 2020 joint naval exercise. Russian Navy Black Sea Fleet press service said that Russian and Egyptian seamen had practiced rescue missions, trawling, repelling attacks, resupplying & inspecting suspicious vessels. 

Those involved also practiced artillery fire at seaborne and airborne targets, as well as at naval mines. According to TASS, four Russian ships took part: frigate Admiral Makarov, missile corvette Orekhovo-Zuyevo, patrol ship Dmitry Rogachev & the tugboat Nikolai Muru.








































And some great action from the exercise!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331991878951170052

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

By the end of 2020..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> By the end of 2020..



Let's see if the Italians keep the Aster 30s and especially the Netunno 4100 electronic jammers which the French took out if you remember. They took out the Aster 30s for no good reason and the Tahya Misr only has Aster 15s but why take out the Jammer? So let's hope the Italians leave it in and now that we know where it is on the ship we can look out for it to see if it's there when it arrives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's see if the Italians keep the Aster 30s and especially the Netunno 4100 electronic jammers which the French took out if you remember. They took out the Aster 30s for no good reason and the Tahya Misr only has Aster 15s but why take out the Jammer? So let's hope the Italians leave it in and now that we know where it is on the ship we can look out for it to see if it's there when it arrives.


Bro.. the French did not take out the Aster-30 it was simply not ready.. even the French did not had it on their Fremm until it was ready.. What they closed were those launchers for the long range Cruise missile.. They can be opened when the short range MTCR compliant one is ready and available..

There are many very potent alternatives from Italy to the Nettuno.. if it is not coming there will be a very good replacement for sure.. but the Aster-30 is obviously coming this time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro.. the French did not take out the Aster-30 it was simply not ready.. even the French did not had it on their Fremm until it was ready.. What they closed were those launchers for the long range Cruise missile.. They can be opened when the short range MTCR compliant one is ready and available..



They didn't take out the Aster 30s you're right but they took out what was in place of either Aster 30 which was the SYLVER A70 VLS and they never bothered to replace them with Aster 30 or another 16 Aster 15 VLS to make a total of 32 Aster 15s. Instead, they left it empty without offering any other alternative, which there were plenty. Now they didn't have enough time because Sisi wanted the ship in time for the new, Suez Bypass opening, but there was never any offer to replace an empty bunk of potentially 15 very important VLS missiles.

You see, they did the same frigging thing with the Mistral when they decided to deliver it without any CIWS. To me, that is rather infuriating. It might not be to you, my friend, and that's perfectly fine. But I see a pair of super large helicopter carrier LHDs that are as vulneralble as a 50ft Azimut yacth which frankly doesn't sit well with me and many other Egyptians. Talking to a few of them as we speak on Twitter who are mentioning the same, exact thing about the Aster 30 on these new Berghamini FREMMs.

I just happen to mention the Netunno jamming electronics because there they are in the picture you posted which tells us exactly what it looks like and if the Italians will remove it or not like the French which I also think SUCKS of them to have done that. I don't think there is any export limitations on the jamming system and it's just something to lookout for, that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Some modifications:

Work is underway to remove encryption systems, satellite communication, jamming and other systems from the Galala frigate before it is delivered to the Egyptian Navy for reasons related to the national security of Italy

Al Galala .. left







Sensitive technologies for communication systems of NATO and the operating country, not taking capabilities from them..

Egypt/Italy can easily replace the Nettuno by the *Scorpion 2 Radar Electronic Counter-Measures System for Self-protection and Area Defence*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Yallah ba2a el sheikha Medusa gaya lMasr!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Russian engineers from Mikoyan paid a visit to Egypt and one of the MiG-35 bases recently to do a computerized health check on several of the aircraft since they are practically a brand new type and 46 of them, it's good to take periodic assessments of the condition of all systems but I'm guessing they're looking specifically at the engine performance and any abnormalities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Russian engineers from Mikoyan paid a visit to Egypt and one of the MiG-35 bases recently to do a computerized health check on several of the aircraft since they are practically a brand new type and 46 of them, it's good to take periodic assessments of the condition of all systems but I'm guessing they're looking specifically at the engine performance and any abnormalities.


They could be contractors, or integrating R-77-1s that we saw on our MiG-29s in Sudan.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333056470024409095

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> They could be contractors, or integrating R-77-1s that we saw on our MiG-29s in Sudan.



You could be absolutely right 100%. BTW, I saw those awesome still images from that YT video of those F-16s dropping those GBU-12s and what appears to be an MK82. That seems to me, the first time we've ever seen an actual camera mounted on an F-16's fuselage or wing as it is the case in the 2nd pic of the opposite angle of the GBU-12 being launched off the pylon. Or at least it's the first time they televise the footage which is about time.

This could very well be from the backseater of one of the Bs or Ds. But the one from under the wing is unmistakable only it's only in the video footage and no still of it yet.






The video footage of the other angle seems much more probable that the camera is mounted on the wingtip rail.






@ARCH٤R , BTW, I believe unfortunately that Mahmoud Gamal is mistaken about those missiles being R-77-1 or RVV-SD. They appear to be the regular R-77 or RVV-AE standard 80km range A2A missiles. I had a HuuuUuuUUuUUUUGGEEEAAAhhhhHH debate about that with a couple of Russian fellas and another very well-informed Egyptian fella on another board and I had no problem with the convincing points they made TBH.

And it seems like AL Galala is almost ready to take its main delivery voyage from Francatierri Shipyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Just found the other pics of the wingtip rail mounted camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The new *Temsah 4* MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Temsah-4 looks nice, but does anyone know if the RWS is locally produced? If so, I love it even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

During the Egyptian president's visit to France early next week, the Egyptians could announce an agreement to purchase a spy satellite from Airbus Defense & Space






https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...te-espion-made-in-france-a-airbus-864340.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> Just found the other pics of the wingtip rail mounted camera.



Look at that! A lousy Egyptian F-16 that is worthless because of some lack or BVR bullcrap HAHAHAHAH! What joke. After hearing all the details of how may AIM-120's were fired at the Indian Su-30MKS and EVERY SNGLE ONE MISSED the only hit they got was e a MG-21 Bison that wandered into Pakistani airspace and of course the AIM-120 was able to shoot it down LOlOOLOOLOL what a load of crap and these guys want to acquire our F16 as if they're capable of making them better LMFAO!!!!!

Sorry, the best you're gonna get is our old Miage V loool. These are Lethal against any BVR platform because of tactics that were proven in bright start when his MiG-21 shot down a US NVY F/A-18. There it is Colonel Adel Elholy in is bogus MiG-21 firing at a state of the art F-18 after he outmaneuvered it into his full view an BANG! Why on earth should we EVER give uo our F-16s and especially the block 52s to these delusional freaks LOLOL! I couldn't believe he ARROGANCE I was reading in that pile os SHIT like our air fore is worthy of nothing to the point where you were wondering where our bock 52s were LOLOOLOLOLOLOL since yuo think hose are he better of the F-6 we have ahahaha dream he frig on LOL!

Here's the latest imagine of our Blok 52 and notice the ones without the orange marking? Those re deduced to Special forces for TOP GUN exercises which is why they do not have any arrange margins and are in the middle od program of assessment to see hw wee the others perform and those flying the unmarked F-1have between 1400 and 4000 hoarse to qualify for instructor EAF Top Gun. so let's tile a chill pill on the desire to obtain ny of out f016 as that is the biggest joke to day hahahahhaa'

Back in 2009, I has a very extensive convention with a retire F-15C who was positioned in Germany and his only duty was to be on call for incoming MiG-21s during the cold war and he told me the Russian pilots were master sat evading he AIM-120 C to the point where thy were ably to reach the merge!!!!!!!!!!! Once in the merge, they performed some of the most spectacular moves from Split S's (which is what they thought gyptna pilots and they used them several times to get behind h emissaries and shoot them down and sometime they performed them too low and crashed unfortunately but the point was the Russians toyed with the Israelii Phantoms and skyhawks to the point where they had them lockd and allowed the to fell like the cowards they were lol. I'l never forget those stories so all I can say to our Pakistani friends is if you wan he Mirage v's you're welcome at them but the F-16, FURGETTABUT IT! ol


----------



## Philip the Arab

This wasn't posted here yet, but the Iraqi minister of defense took a look at Egyptian defense offerings and I found some pics online, and screenshot some from the videos on the web.

Seems to be offering ESR-32A radar to the Iraqis







ST-100 MRAP to the Iraqis






New Egyptian RWS I assume






Arab international optronics visit






AIO visit but it seems there is a new system, but I don't know exactly what it does. 







Maybe Egypt is still producing the Saqr Eye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

New remote weapon system made by Arab international optronics, I labeled the cameras to the best of my knowledge. This development will help Egypt in developing future turret systems. It can carry the FN MAG which Egypt locally produces, and possibly carry other systems such as a MK19 40mm grenade launcher. It is much better than any previous RWS produced by Egyptian companies



















There was also an M901 ITV I saw in the same scene, I'm not sure if it is being upgraded but I don't see why it would be shown if it wasn't. Most likely if being upgraded, I would assume new thermals, and new optics.







New type of products I found that I haven't seen before. I remember in February of 2019, there was an announcement Arab international optronics was developing a battle management system so this could be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Some modifications:
> 
> Work is underway to remove encryption systems, satellite communication, jamming and other systems from the Galala frigate before it is delivered to the Egyptian Navy for reasons related to the national security of Italy
> 
> Al Galala .. left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive technologies for communication systems of NATO and the operating country, not taking capabilities from them..
> 
> Egypt/Italy can easily replace the Nettuno by the *Scorpion 2 Radar Electronic Counter-Measures System for Self-protection and Area Defence*


Also brother, there are being studies about jammers in Egypt right now. i wouldn't be surprised if we something in EDEX 2020 hopefully. I am hoping Egypt can build subsystems one by one and hopefully start building its own ships.










(PDF) A Road Map for Optimizing Smeared-Spectrum Jamming Against Pulse Compression Radars


PDF | On Jul 1, 2020, Ahmed A. Abouelfadl and others published A Road Map for Optimizing Smeared-Spectrum Jamming Against Pulse Compression Radars | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net





Jamming search radar has been conventionally addressed using the so-called brute force jamming, in which the jamming power is increased to be higher than that of the signal at the detector input. However, modern radars such as compression linear frequency modulation radars introduce a significant processing gain using matched filtering and wideband signals. This additional processing gain hinders the ability of jamming systems to deny the detection of these modern radars as the required power level using the conventional brute force techniques may be infeasible. In this paper, the smeared jamming is considered as a smart noise-free jamming technique. It can deprive modern radar detection at reasonable jamming power levels. In this regard, we optimize the parameters of the smeared jamming to maximize its effectiveness against high processing-gain radars, which has not been considered heretofore. To evaluate the efficacy of the proposed parameters optimization, a challenging radar model is employed, and the detection performance is investigated under two constant false alarm rate detectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kellar777

Philip the Arab said:


> Temsah-4 looks nice, but does anyone know if the RWS is locally produced? If so, I love it even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 692975
> 
> 
> View attachment 692977
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 692978


The Remote weapon station we have two companies who produces it 
Falcon Group and AOI
I am not sure if the government was comfortable with Falcon's remote weapon station but AOI RWS can be seen on TEMSAH 3 but unfortunately it still lacks Range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Italian financial newspaper "Milano Finanza" announced that the Italian government has given approval to grant Egypt financial guarantees of 6 billion dollars to buy Italian weapons..

It is believed that a potential new order for 24 Typhoon jets with Leonardo as the main contractor could be worth up to € 5 billion ..Including support, training and spare parts while a new order for 24 M346s including maintenance, training and spare parts for a total value of € 0.8-1 billion














https://www.milanofinanza.it/news/l...ker-possibili-nuovi-ordini-202012071020563856

** President El-Sisi met today with the CEO of Dassault Aerospace Industries, which manufactures condoms, and the CEO of Naval Group for Naval Military Industries..And yesterday with the CEO of Airbus..

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

The first full image of ENS AL Galala?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336662455443918848L1010/L1020 escort force taking great shape!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Lord Of Gondor said:


> The first full image of ENS AL Galala?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336662455443918848L1010/L1020 escort force taking great shape!


I hope Egypt will develop ships soon too. Egypt is developing radars, EW, and an air defense system within the next 10 years hopefully everything will be mature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Italian financial newspaper "Milano Finanza" announced that the Italian government has given approval to grant Egypt financial guarantees of 6 billion dollars to buy Italian weapons..
> 
> It is believed that a potential new order for 24 Typhoon jets with Leonardo as the main contractor could be worth up to € 5 billion ..Including support, training and spare parts while a new order for 24 M346s including maintenance, training and spare parts for a total value of € 0.8-1 billion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.milanofinanza.it/news/l...ker-possibili-nuovi-ordini-202012071020563856
> 
> ** President El-Sisi met today with the CEO of Dassault Aerospace Industries, which manufactures condoms, and the CEO of Naval Group for Naval Military Industries..And yesterday with the CEO of Airbus..



Nice! You see me the only one not hemming and hawwing about the Typhoons? " too many kinds blah blah blah" and my favorite one "what a logistical cluster****!" Except maybe you and LoG (that's gangsta for Lord of Gondor just inl case) and a few other Egyptian brothers but the overwhelming majority of Egyptians as certainly inside of Egypt are completely opposed to this deal with the Typhoons. As long as they promise high numbers of the meteors.

My reasoning has been very simple and 2-tierd. The first being that wars now are fought primarily differently. Great article was posted by @The SC which explained that with the overwhelming amount of drones that will occupy the war airs, it doesn't matter if you have only 3 or 4 types of aircraft. But what's more important is having the ability to bring them down easily without hundreds and hundreds of jets. 2nd example was that the French play a very hard bargain. Watch what they do to everyone they deal with and couldn't even come to terms on our additional option for 12 more Rafales. I love the French but I love this new not only way of moving right along when the deal doesn't suit us, but to also start learning ahead of many others this new form of "smart war."

Also a 3rd point I mentioned before was that the Mirage 2K was the test bed for the first Rafale and we have a few of those but what makes that entire relationship so special is that they can actually incorporate not only the pilots, but the entire maintenance and weapons crews into 4 squadrons. This is also part of this new smart war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

According to Mada Masr the mega weapons deal was meant to tackle any diplomatic hostility from Italy, with one Egyptian diplomate stating “Both Egypt & Italy will do as they wish, Italy can’t resist the weapon deals” but apparently this is not the case till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Im trying to reach a consensus here, does this look like a new radar or the same ESR-32A? This video is from July, but I have gotmixed opinions on this so please express your opinions on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> Im trying to reach a consensus here, does this look like a new radar or the same ESR-32A? This video is from July, but I have gotmixed opinions on this so please express your opinions on this matter.
> View attachment 698283
> View attachment 698285
> View attachment 698286
> View attachment 698287
> View attachment 698288



Hard to tell could be the same or something else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Titanium100 said:


> Hard to tell could be the same or something else


My opinion is that this is a short range radar that is based off of the ESR-32A in some ways. I would expect 20-30km range out of this.


In the future it could be useful for SHORAD duties if it is indeed what i think it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kellar777

Philip the Arab said:


> Im trying to reach a consensus here, does this look like a new radar or the same ESR-32A? This video is from July, but I have gotmixed opinions on this so please express your opinions on this matter.
> View attachment 698283
> View attachment 698285
> View attachment 698286
> View attachment 698287
> View attachment 698288


Looks something new because I read before egypt is working on another one so yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341539399981539345

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/navalgroup/posts/10160490986883496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Some nice new close-ups of 3 of the newest EAF heavy member.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Avicenna

Gomig-21 said:


> Some nice new close-ups of 3 of the newest EAF heavy member.



Absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karamany98

Could Egypt get a licence to produce MiG-29/35 or SU-30 like India does?
And should Egypt do such thing considering the US limits Egypt's air force by a large margin compared to other countries in the ME?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

karamany98 said:


> Could Egypt get a licence to produce MiG-29/35 or SU-30 like India does?
> And should Egypt do such thing considering the US limits Egypt's air force by a large margin compared to other countries in the ME?


I have this this recently, but Egypt should produce JF-17 block 3 on condition China offers offsets in missile, and radar technology. Block 3 will be better than every aircraft except Rafale, and Su-35 in terms of technology.


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342218460856791040





*"300 Military" Factory announces production of the first 100% Egyptian machine gun*
Thursday 24 / December / 2020 - 11:31 AM
Advertisements














Engineer Tariq Ezzat, Chairman of the Abu Zaabal Company for Specialized Industries Factory
Advertisements


Hagar Ibrahim

Engineer Tariq Ezzat, president of Abu Zaabal Company for Specialized Industries, 300 Military Factory, said that the factory was opened in 2020 in the presence of President El-Sisi, which gave a big push for workers to complete their work.

"Izzat", during his interview with the "This Morning" program broadcast on "Extra News" satellite, added that the factory consists of 4 main sectors for the manufacture of small and medium arms, ammunition and explosives, explaining that all workers in the factory are Egyptian.

He pointed out that there is an ongoing plan to train workers and engineers in the factory, pointing out that the factory's military products are of international specifications, as the multi-machine gun was produced and it is the first 100% Egyptian product.

He stressed that the Military Factory 300 is a new industrial fortress in Egypt, pointing out that there are two parts in the factory, a civil one and a military one, for the military part, the product must be 100%, as there are steps for quality that are made on this product in accordance with international and standard specifications. Found on any product.

He pointed out that the multi-spray gun started with an integrated research team of engineers and technicians, following up that the research plan was developed for him to take measures to determine the items, materials and sizes for it, and that it was first operated on the equipment of the factory.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> Some nice new close-ups of 3 of the newest EAF heavy member.



Will these be delivered next year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Will these be delivered next year?



From what we know just from local sources is that at least 5 have already been delivered and are in Egypt being flown and trained on by EAF pilots. A total order of 30 units should be finalized by the end of 2023 I would think, the way the Russians build these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Theoretical modernisation of M1A1 with indigenous RWS similar to CROWS.
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Theoretical modernisation of M1A1 with indigenous RWS similar to CROWS.



The Egyptian Abrams could've had A LOT of add-ons as well as beneficial modifications to suit the harsh desert environment but are handcuffed with regulations to do absolutely nothing without US permission, especially on modifications or add-ons that would be exponential improvements such as an APC system. 

Not until the engines getting constantly and intolerably cutout because of the OEM air filters getting way too clogged up from all the EGY desert sand and dust that the Egyptian engineers -- from A LOT of previous experiences with this exact issue on many other forms of armored vehicles and even helicopters --- had developed their own, indigenous air filter that was made up of very simple material yet didn't allow the dust and sand to collect and clog on this material and gave the engines so much more air breathing conditions that they were running a huge percentage better (with all those non-existent clogging now) and having replaced all the filters on approximately 1,300 tanks without approaching the US about it (since they thought it was an essential thing to do and not a big deal) but mentioned in a following maintenance logging and once the US officials learned about this new filter installed without their approval on the Abrams, they took a nutty of epic proportions.

On one of the TV programs I was watching about this particular event, the military personnel talking about the situation was shaking his head and of course they went into the inability to make any improvements on almost all US machinery no matter what kind without US approval FIRST and whenever they promote any idea first like the US wants and contacts to be done, the Egyptians are almost 100% denied the modification for some reason or another.

Most think that it's only the AIM-120 and the Long Bow radar for the Apache that are the denied items from US equipment when the reality is much worst than that and why since Sisi has been president, Egypt had been looking elsewhere for almost every single thing including tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Seems like everyone who's been participating in this thread is taking a long break? I don't blame you, it's been a very difficult year and it can't end soon enough. Happy New Year to all of you InshaAllah things turn around for the New Year.

Well, it looks like Al Galala has arrived at the Alexandria dock. Very exciting to see this incredibly lethal ship finally in the Egyptian navy's hands. Followed by the Tahya Misr FREMM and the Gowind 2500 Al Fateh.

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344597883832688640

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohammed23188

*Very powerful navy in the region  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Wow. Now Egypt has modern destroyers while Turkey don't have any destroyer. Egypt > Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341539399981539345








Something tells me that the obvious paint scheme and particularly the color that at least this particular helicopter will be designated for naval usage. Whether for strictly SAR or transport and utility, the smoky grey is typically a naval color scheme and the Italians were using this AW-139 for their navy as an SAR designated helo if I'm not mistaken.

Prior to this order, the armed forces were operating 2 AW-139 helos and both were painted in the red & white SAR mission colors and used strictly in that way. 






Here's the Italian one used in their navy, assuming "Aeronautica Militare" is Italian for "Naval Military"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Something tells me that the obvious paint scheme and particularly the color that at least this particular helicopter will be designated for naval usage. Whether for strictly SAR or transport and utility, the smoky grey is typically a naval color scheme and the Italians were using this AW-139 for their navy as an SAR designated helo if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Prior to this order, the armed forces were operating 2 AW-139 helos and both were painted in the red & white SAR mission colors and used strictly in that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Italian one used in their navy, assuming "Aeronautica Militare" is Italian for "Naval Military"?


I agree, it is probably for naval use like this Westland Seaking is.







Gomig-21 said:


> The Egyptian Abrams could've had A LOT of add-ons as well as beneficial modifications to suit the harsh desert environment but are handcuffed with regulations to do absolutely nothing without US permission, especially on modifications or add-ons that would be exponential improvements such as an APC system.
> 
> Not until the engines getting constantly and intolerably cutout because of the OEM air filters getting way too clogged up from all the EGY desert sand and dust that the Egyptian engineers -- from A LOT of previous experiences with this exact issue on many other forms of armored vehicles and even helicopters --- had developed their own, indigenous air filter that was made up of very simple material yet didn't allow the dust and sand to collect and clog on this material and gave the engines so much more air breathing conditions that they were running a huge percentage better (with all those non-existent clogging now) and having replaced all the filters on approximately 1,300 tanks without approaching the US about it (since they thought it was an essential thing to do and not a big deal) but mentioned in a following maintenance logging and once the US officials learned about this new filter installed without their approval on the Abrams, they took a nutty of epic proportions.
> 
> On one of the TV programs I was watching about this particular event, the military personnel talking about the situation was shaking his head and of course they went into the inability to make any improvements on almost all US machinery no matter what kind without US approval FIRST and whenever they promote any idea first like the US wants and contacts to be done, the Egyptians are almost 100% denied the modification for some reason or another.
> 
> Most think that it's only the AIM-120 and the Long Bow radar for the Apache that are the denied items from US equipment when the reality is much worst than that and why since Sisi has been president, Egypt had been looking elsewhere for almost every single thing including tanks.


I can only hope the Egyptian tank project will be succesful. It will allow Egypt to do whatever the hell it wants with its own tanks instead of having to listen to the nagging of the Americans about any small thing.

Factory 200 has a lot of experience, and with AIO as optical provider it can surely be done. Maybe with collab of 5-6 factories it can be made as much Egyptian made as possible excluding neccessary parts that Egypt doesnt produce yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I agree, it is probably for naval use like this Westland Seaking is.



Funny when you look at that helo, the bottom (especially the front) is designed like the bottom of a boat's hull. Looks like they designed it to land on water and do its business although it's much rarer to see then land on water like Chinooks make use of that capability. Even the EAF's Chinooks land in water and dump cargo and Seals out the back more than the Sea King and the Chinook's bottom is not even close to the design of a boat's hull like the Sea King. Although it does have those two, long, built-in buoy-like sides to the hull which is pretty ingenious to probably help it float better.






Is that EAF Chinook pic ^^ above showing up?

Chinooks in water? All day long.















Look at the bottom of this thing lol. Just like a boat plane.






Seakings? Not so often but with that hull design, you would think it spends most of its time on the water.






in some cases they have to add inflatable buoys to the wheel hubs.


----------



## Kellar777

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Wow. Now Egypt has modern destroyers while Turkey don't have any destroyer. Egypt > Turkey


Turkey Navy also doesn't have long range air Defenses in their Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> Turkey Navy also doesn't have long range air Defenses in their Navy



But they're still a very powerful navy, arguably the most powerful in the MENA region. Besides, I don't think they consider or label the FREMMs by either the French or Italian-built ones as 'destroyers' either. Destroyers are the next class & size up from these. The FREMMs are considered frigates, I'm pretty sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> But they're still a very powerful navy, arguably the most powerful in the MENA region. Besides, I don't think they consider or label the FREMMs by either the French or Italian-built ones as 'destroyers' either. Destroyers are the next class & size up from these. The FREMMs are considered frigates, I'm pretty sure.


But the FREMM Bergamini from what it offers from capabilities it's a destroyer
And yeah they have strongest Navy in middle east but always remember that our Navy never lost a single Battle in it's entire history (Correct me if am wrong)
Even in 1967 defeat the navy was the weapon that didn't lose in fact it stopped an Israeli Submarine from mining the Egyptian Fleet near coast of Alexandria and the crew was captured

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> But the FREMM Bergamini from what it offers from capabilities it's a destroyer
> And yeah they have strongest Navy in middle east but always remember that our Navy never lost a single Battle in it's entire history (Correct me if am wrong)
> Even in 1967 defeat the navy was the weapon that didn't lose in fact it stopped an Israeli Submarine from mining the Egyptian Fleet near coast of Alexandria and the crew was captured



You know what the letter 'F' in FREMM stands for, bro? lol. _Frégate Européenne Multi-Mission _Just messing with you, BTW. 

The 3 main differences between destroyers and frigates is in their displacement, dimensions and capabilities but the latter two are very similar these days as both can carry the same weapons and number and essentially have the same capabilities. Understandably, destroyers are usually larger, more capable and faster than frigates so the major difference is the size measured in the displacement. The average displacement of a frigate is around 6,000 tons and for destroyers, it's around 10,000+ tons, almost double in most cases.

Hard to believe, really, when you look at the size of Al-Galala, it seems larger than its French sister, but I think the towers and double masts on the ship compared to the Tahya Misr make it appear much larger. I think also a lot of what is in those towers also offer a lot more than it's French counterpart.

If they could trade the French FREMM for another Italian one, they should do it. Simply for the sake of commonality since they'll be adding to the number of Italian FREMMs as well as adding the German Mekos. Having 4 or 6 Mekos and 2 or 4 Italian FREMMS makes getting rid of the French-built Tahya Misr a no-brainer IMO. But that's just me. 

As far as the Egyptian Navy's record AND the interesting "coincidence" that the Eilat was considered a destroyer, this little article describes a lot of what we're talking about - the EGY Navy record (if you consider missile boats actually part of the record or not?) And, how the sinking of the Eilat was retaliatory to the sinking of two EGY Navy missile boats 3 days prior AND, how it was a huge & important milestone in naval surface warfare but of course, doesn't get mentioned as it should.

_*CAIRO – 29 May 2018: Egypt’s President Abdel Fatah al-Sisi decreed issuing a commemorative Golden Jubilee medal for the Egyptian naval forces on the occasion of the 50th anniversary of the sinking of Israeli Eilat destroyer.*_

*The medal will be awarded to all members of the naval forces in service until October 21, 2017. The presidential decree no. 236/2018 was published in the Gazette.

Eilat, built in 1944, was originally serving in the British Royal Navy under the name of HMS ZEALOUS during the Second World War, participating in operations in the North Sea and off the Norwegian coast, before taking part in some of the Arctic convoys. It was sold to the Israeli Navy and participated in the Suez Crisis in 1956, attacking Egyptian ships and was still active by the outbreak of the Six-Day War in 1967.

In July 1967, the Eilat along with two motor torpedo boats (MTBs) encountered two Egyptian torpedo boats during one of its patrols off the northern Sinai shore. Giving chase, Eilat eventually sank both boats with the loss of all hands – but the chase took them into Egyptian waters. While celebrated in Israel, it was roundly condemned in Egypt, which began planning a suitable response. 

Only three months after this incident, Eilat was sunk. on October 21, 1967, an Egyptian Komar-class missile boat positioned within the harbor at Port Said fired two missiles at the Israeli destroyer. Eilat's radar did not reveal any suspicious activity or movements because the Egyptians launched the missiles from within the port. Eilat's captain ordered evasive action when the missiles were detected, but the first missile hit the ship just above the waterline. Two minutes later the second missile struck, causing additional casualties.

ِِAround an hour later another Egyptian Komar-class missile boat from Port Said harbor fired two more Styx missiles at Eilat. The third missile hit Eilat amidships, causing more damage and further fires, while the fourth went astray and crashed in the water nearby. Eilat sank about two minutes later. Out of a crew of 199 members, 47 were killed and more than a hundred were wounded.*

_*This made Eilat the first vessel to be sunk by a missile boat in wartime. It was an important milestone in naval surface warfare. *_

Nice new pic of an EAF Rafale in house for what looks like either a pylon inspection or a pylon change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what the letter 'F' in FREMM stands for, bro? lol. _Frégate Européenne Multi-Mission _Just messing with you, BTW.
> 
> The 3 main differences between destroyers and frigates is in their displacement, dimensions and capabilities but the latter two are very similar these days as both can carry the same weapons and number and essentially have the same capabilities. Understandably, destroyers are usually larger, more capable and faster than frigates so the major difference is the size measured in the displacement. The average displacement of a frigate is around 6,000 tons and for destroyers, it's around 10,000+ tons, almost double in most cases.
> 
> Hard to believe, really, when you look at the size of Al-Galala, it seems larger than its French sister, but I think the towers and double masts on the ship compared to the Tahya Misr make it appear much larger. I think also a lot of what is in those towers also offer a lot more than it's French counterpart.
> 
> If they could trade the French FREMM for another Italian one, they should do it. Simply for the sake of commonality since they'll be adding to the number of Italian FREMMs as well as adding the German Mekos. Having 4 or 6 Mekos and 2 or 4 Italian FREMMS makes getting rid of the French-built Tahya Misr a no-brainer IMO. But that's just me.
> 
> As far as the Egyptian Navy's record AND the interesting "coincidence" that the Eilat was considered a destroyer, this little article describes a lot of what we're talking about - the EGY Navy record (if you consider missile boats actually part of the record or not?) And, how the sinking of the Eilat was retaliatory to the sinking of two EGY Navy missile boats 3 days prior AND, how it was a huge & important milestone in naval surface warfare but of course, doesn't get mentioned as it should.
> 
> _*CAIRO – 29 May 2018: Egypt’s President Abdel Fatah al-Sisi decreed issuing a commemorative Golden Jubilee medal for the Egyptian naval forces on the occasion of the 50th anniversary of the sinking of Israeli Eilat destroyer.*_
> 
> *The medal will be awarded to all members of the naval forces in service until October 21, 2017. The presidential decree no. 236/2018 was published in the Gazette.
> 
> Eilat, built in 1944, was originally serving in the British Royal Navy under the name of HMS ZEALOUS during the Second World War, participating in operations in the North Sea and off the Norwegian coast, before taking part in some of the Arctic convoys. It was sold to the Israeli Navy and participated in the Suez Crisis in 1956, attacking Egyptian ships and was still active by the outbreak of the Six-Day War in 1967.
> 
> In July 1967, the Eilat along with two motor torpedo boats (MTBs) encountered two Egyptian torpedo boats during one of its patrols off the northern Sinai shore. Giving chase, Eilat eventually sank both boats with the loss of all hands – but the chase took them into Egyptian waters. While celebrated in Israel, it was roundly condemned in Egypt, which began planning a suitable response.
> 
> Only three months after this incident, Eilat was sunk. on October 21, 1967, an Egyptian Komar-class missile boat positioned within the harbor at Port Said fired two missiles at the Israeli destroyer. Eilat's radar did not reveal any suspicious activity or movements because the Egyptians launched the missiles from within the port. Eilat's captain ordered evasive action when the missiles were detected, but the first missile hit the ship just above the waterline. Two minutes later the second missile struck, causing additional casualties.
> 
> ِِAround an hour later another Egyptian Komar-class missile boat from Port Said harbor fired two more Styx missiles at Eilat. The third missile hit Eilat amidships, causing more damage and further fires, while the fourth went astray and crashed in the water nearby. Eilat sank about two minutes later. Out of a crew of 199 members, 47 were killed and more than a hundred were wounded.*
> 
> _*This made Eilat the first vessel to be sunk by a missile boat in wartime. It was an important milestone in naval surface warfare. *_
> 
> Nice new pic of an EAF Rafale in house for what looks like either a pylon inspection or a pylon change.


Yes yes I know that It is a Frigate but it's capabilities are like destroyers
Just like Russian Warships their corvettes are like frigates and their frigates are like destroyers

I think destroyer era is no more no one operates them anymore 

I mean about the Egyptian Navy History is full of victories since Mohammed Ali Pasha as well as it's one of the oldest Navy on Earth (Exist since 2800 BC) and was the first to use Surface to Surface Missiles in Naval Warfare 
I am searching for battles the Egyptian Navy lost I only found one happened in 1973 I think 8th of October because the Missiles missed their targets 

But the cool thing is the Achievement in 1967
I mean stopping the Submarine and the crew gets captured ,
Destroying Eylat 
Massive Achievements in War of Attrition these things are important since the navy was fighting with the wounds of 1967 defeat that didn't heal not just the navy but also the other army branches

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt is in discussion with Paris on a new order from the Rafale for 24 to 30 additional fighters..

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...e-annee-du-rafale-a-l-exportation-868256.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt is in discussion with Paris on a new order from the Rafale for 24 to 30 additional fighters..
> 
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...e-annee-du-rafale-a-l-exportation-868256.html



Unfortunately you have to pay to read the entire article so I didn't see the part where it said 24 to 30 additional fighters. What I saw was - These eight countries are interested to varying degrees are Greece, Switzerland, Croatia, Finland, India, Indonesia, Egypt and United Arab Emirates? Wow, I remember when the UAE wanted 60 Rafales and that fizzled out. I think now with them getting the F-35 and possibly upgrading the F-16 block 60 to the next step or whatever that I doubt they'd be interested in the Rafale at this stage. But who knows.

What I do know is the French are tough to negotiate with and difficult to make a deal like this work and this would be the 5th time we hear of a possible deal being made and let's hope the 5th time is the charm! lol

I don't think there is a single person who would object to that. If anything, it would shut the door on the Typhoons which most would be pleased to hear, so that's a good thing. Let's see what happens. Yallah ya Faransa!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karamany98

I heard before that there was a tender to procure a howitzer for the Egyptian military and the choices included the following K-2 Thunder(Korea), CAESAR(France) and T5-52(South Africa).
Which one do you think is the best?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

karamany98 said:


> I heard before that there was a tender to procure a howitzer for the Egyptian military and the choices included the following K-2 Thunder(Korea), CAESAR(France) and T5-52(South Africa).
> Which one do you think is the best?



The only available info is this on the K-9 Thunder Wiki page.

_In April 2017, it was reported that Hanwha Techwin was in negotiations with Egypt to export its K9 Thunder self-propelled howitzer. The K9 Thunder is one of the contenders for supplying Egypt with new artillery systems, other howitzers competing with the K9 include those from Russia, South Africa and France, specifically the CAESAR self-propelled howitzer.[45] South Korea's K9 self-propelled howitzer began performance evaluation tests in Egypt at the end of July 2017. A K9 howitzer arrived in Egypt earlier that month for test-firing at a range located west of Cairo. Egypt plans to complete performance evaluations of the howitzer by the end of the year and sign a contract in early 2018._









K9 Thunder - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Not sure if that contract was in fact signed in 2018 or not. We haven't heard much about it since they were testing it in Egypt but I think if they went through that extent, then they were probably looking at the K-9 Thunder as the contender.

Here's a pic of the French Caesar self-propelled 155m howitzer being tested in Egypt in late 2017 I believe.


----------



## Gomig-21

Is the pic of the Berghamini FREMM with parts detailed showing up, fellas?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> The only available info is this on the K-9 Thunder Wiki page.
> 
> _In April 2017, it was reported that Hanwha Techwin was in negotiations with Egypt to export its K9 Thunder self-propelled howitzer. The K9 Thunder is one of the contenders for supplying Egypt with new artillery systems, other howitzers competing with the K9 include those from Russia, South Africa and France, specifically the CAESAR self-propelled howitzer.[45] South Korea's K9 self-propelled howitzer began performance evaluation tests in Egypt at the end of July 2017. A K9 howitzer arrived in Egypt earlier that month for test-firing at a range located west of Cairo. Egypt plans to complete performance evaluations of the howitzer by the end of the year and sign a contract in early 2018._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9 Thunder - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that contract was in fact signed in 2018 or not. We haven't heard much about it since they were testing it in Egypt but I think if they went through that extent, then they were probably looking at the K-9 Thunder as the contender.
> 
> Here's a pic of the French Caesar self-propelled 155m howitzer being tested in Egypt in late 2017 I believe.
> 
> View attachment 705009


Here is another pic of Caesar in Egypt 
I think but not sure there were news saying that egypt plans to have it produced locally with Tot not sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> Here is another pic of Caesar in Egypt
> I think but not sure there were news saying that egypt plans to have it produced locally with Tot not sure



I hope we find out at some point which one they chose (or if they even chose one) to replace the M109 Howitzer which is a tracked version and is also very old. IIRC, the US started supplying those in the late 80's? I might be wrong about the date but they are old, for sure.

Speaking of old, I think they really need to replace the Romeo Submarines and according to Wiki, the EN has 8 of them? Not sure all 8 are operating because of their age, I think they're down to 4 but anyone with more knowledge can correct me if I'm wrong. They don't have to replace them with more Type 209s from Germany since the cost of those is prohibitive. But they can always look for other Chinese alternatives to the Romeos and stock up on those. That underwater fleet needs a bit more strengthening than it already is at.

And then maybe paint them like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> Theoretical modernisation of M1A1 with indigenous RWS similar to CROWS.
> *
> View attachment 699891
> 
> 
> View attachment 699892
> *



It could use a further upgrade additions such Laser guided missiles on the abrams tanks


----------



## The SC

The Navy receives the "Port Said" stealth frigate (Gowind) from Alexandria's arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> I hope we find out at some point which one they chose (or if they even chose one) to replace the M109 Howitzer which is a tracked version and is also very old. IIRC, the US started supplying those in the late 80's? I might be wrong about the date but they are old, for sure.
> 
> Speaking of old, I think they really need to replace the Romeo Submarines and according to Wiki, the EN has 8 of them? Not sure all 8 are operating because of their age, I think they're down to 4 but anyone with more knowledge can correct me if I'm wrong. They don't have to replace them with more Type 209s from Germany since the cost of those is prohibitive. But they can always look for other Chinese alternatives to the Romeos and stock up on those. That underwater fleet needs a bit more strengthening than it already is at.
> 
> And then maybe paint them like this.


There are some rumors predicting that egypt might Purchase French Submarines

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Navy receives the "Port Said" stealth frigate (Gowind) from Alexandria's arsenal



You know, reading about this today from one of the local sources and it's interesting that this ship was launched a while ago, yet it is just now being handed to the EN to begin active duties and we forget that just because the ship has been built and put to sea, doesn't mean it's ready for service right away! lol. There are months of sea worthiness testing to do and equipment testing and weapons testing and comms testing etc. etc. and if there are any issues -- which there always are since nothing goes 100% smoothly -- then it's back to the dock to repair or adjust and so on. It's quite a tedious process to certify a ship of this caliber to be ready for sea operations. Something I think we tend to oversee or forget about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, reading about this today from one of the local sources and it's interesting that this ship was launched a while ago, yet it is just now being handed to the EN to begin active duties and we forget that just because the ship has been built and put to sea, doesn't mean it's ready for service right away! lol. There are months of sea worthiness testing to do and equipment testing and weapons testing and comms testing etc. etc. and if there are any issues -- which there always are since nothing goes 100% smoothly -- then it's back to the dock to repair or adjust and so on. It's quite a tedious process to certify a ship of this caliber to be ready for sea operations. Something I think we tend to oversee or forget about.


It takes exactly 3 years after launching the Ship to enter the service
These 3 years contains
* Receiving the Weapons and Systems
* Testing the Ship and it's Systems
* Training the Crew on the New Ship
I am waiting for the day we arm our built warships with Egypt made Weapons and Systems just like israel
Fun Fact
Sa'ar 6 was built by Germany and israel Equipped it with it's made systems
Gowinds were built by egypt but equipped with European Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> It takes exactly 3 years after launching the Ship to enter the service
> These 3 years contains
> * Receiving the Weapons and Systems
> * Testing the Ship and it's Systems
> * Training the Crew on the New Ship
> I am waiting for the day we arm our built warships with Egypt made Weapons and Systems just like israel
> Fun Fact
> Sa'ar 6 was built by Germany and israel Equipped it with it's made systems
> Gowinds were built by egypt but equipped with European Systems



Nice. So apparently Naval Group of France has made some offer to the Egyptian Navy for a submarined package like you mentioned before. Also last week when the German foreign minister was visiting Egypt, there was discussion about possible additional German submarines. I would tell the French thanks but no thanks and try to work with the Germans on more of their subs because of all the reasons we already know.

New pic of an EAF Heavy Su-35SE. The covered Egyptian flag on the tail is visible, but I still don't see any roundel anywhere. I hope they put one on the fuselage somewhere. Either way, 9214 looks pretty damn good! Yalla ba2a ya russeyeen ya ged3an khalassu el tayarat dol!

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Kellar777

Kellar777 said:


> It's takes exactly 3 years after launching the Ship to enter the service
> These 3 years contains
> * Receiving the Weapons and Systems
> * Testing the Ship and it's Systems
> * Training the Crew on the New Shop
> I am waiting for the day we arm our built warships with Egypt made Weapons and Systems just like israel
> Fun Fact
> Sa'ar 6 was built by Germany and israel Equipped it with it's made systems
> Gowinds were built by egypt but equipped with European Systems





Gomig-21 said:


> Nice. So apparently Naval Group of France has made some offer to the Egyptian Navy for a submarined package like you mentioned before. Also last week when the German foreign minister was visiting Egypt, there was discussion about possible additional German submarines. I would tell the French thanks but no thanks and try to work with the Germans on more of their subs because of all the reasons we already know.
> 
> New pic of an EAF Heavy Su-35SE. The covered Egyptian flag on the tail is visible, but I still don't see any roundel anywhere. I hope they put one on the fuselage somewhere. Either way, 9214 looks pretty damn good! Yalla ba2a ya russeyeen ya ged3an khalassu el tayarat dol!


There is some sort of a race between Germany and France about who will win an arms deal with Egypt
I will be more happy if Egypt have the opportunity to at least assemble the submarines I want a program that gives Alexandria shipyard experience and capabilities to develop a submarine just as how we developed the Gowinds
In other words Submarines tot

Excellent Picture and can't wait to see the official reveal of the Su35 in Egyptian Military Exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

According to "Tactical Report" site: France offered Egypt a submarine of the new type Scorpene and the class SMX Ocean as well as the conventional version of the nuclear submarine Barracuda..to chose from..

https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-navy-naval-group.../

SMX Ocean







During the German Foreign Minister’s visit to Egypt a few days ago, among the topics discussed with the Egyptian side were the German submarines..From Germany there are types 214, 216 and 218..

https://www.weser-kurier.de/.../deutschland-welt-politik...


There were also two heavy-caliber deals with the German side, the 1000 km Express electric train with Siemens, and an unknown military (Naval) deal with the Luerssen.. it seems about the transfer of shipbuilding technology to the Alexandria shipyard and train workers..

https://luerssen-defence.com/category/naval-vessels/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Kellar777 said:


> Excellent Picture and can't wait to see the official reveal of the Su35 in Egyptian Military Exercises



Wouldn't it be something on the first exhibition flight of the Su-35SE in Egypt, the commander of the newly formed squadrons breaks formation over where President Sisi and all the dignitaries are seated watching the show and then he does this:






That would be something!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

India Condemns Attack On UN Peacekeepers In Mali
Peacekeepers under attack again in Mali, as one Egyptian blue helmet dies, another seriously injured
Really sad, RIP
(Mali is perhaps the most dangerous region for peacekeepers, salute to all peacekeepers serving there)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> India Condemns Attack On UN Peacekeepers In Mali
> Peacekeepers under attack again in Mali, as one Egyptian blue helmet dies, another seriously injured
> Really sad, RIP
> (Mali is perhaps the most dangerous region for peacekeepers, salute to all peacekeepers serving there)



It's really strange because here in the US, most people hardly know where Libya is on a map let alone Mali! They wouldn't understand the conflict and why it's such a dangerous place where the UN needs to position countless peace-keeping forces and how many soldiers have actually died there. There was that ambush of those American troops IIRC and even then, people barely questioned what the heck were they doing in such a no-man's land?!

Just goes to show you how screwed up this world is we live in, ma man. It's not like we don't have our own problems in Sinai and on the western border with Libya and what appears to be a VERY TENSE situation at the Sudanese & Ethiopian border that could flare up into a full fledged battle that has huge implication on Egypt's water securities and a decade of kid gloves working the diplomatic channels that could instantly go down the toilet. Now we have peace keepers all over Africa including the Congo, Somalia, Eretria, Chad and Mali! Oh and a small pandemic on top of all that to boot!

Also from Mahmoud Gamal's handle. This is really a great sign of the modernization that is happening in the Egyptian Armed Forces that it's not only in the air force and navy, but we're noticing that even some of the infantry are starting to get better gear (albeit at a slow pace, but it's being done which is a good thing) and even the armored vehicles are getting a great facelift in the APCs.

The best part is that these are all locally built, indigenous vehicles. Egyptian-made ST-500 LTV & ST-100 MRAP during testing in the Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Navy receives the "Port Said" stealth frigate (Gowind) from Alexandria's arsenal



You know what's crazy there, SC bro? The work to build the 3rd (out of 4 orderd) Meko A200 Frigate just started at the German shipyard which means that the first and 2nd are completed and the as this one gets done, the 4th will start being built at the Alexandria shipyard ISA according to the contract. The speed at which these things are being put together is insane!

The first Meko will be launched in March and undergo sea trials etc. and eventually delivered to the ENF. It'll really be something to improve the number of frigates which is what interestingly enough is what we were saying way back when they received the French FREMM.

So the frigates in the ENF will be:
1) 1 French FREMM 
2) 2 Italian FREMMs Berghamini class
3) 4 Meko A200 

for a total of 7 frigates. The corvette numbers are tough to figure out at the moment since we don't really know if the ENF signed the Italian deal for those 20 smaller corvettes. Either way, the numbers should end up being very satisfying but the Frigates are looking good and I have a feeling there will be another deal that will raise that number from 7 to possible 9 or even 12 to come soon. Just amazing the pace of this naval modernization.




The SC said:


> According to "Tactical Report" site: France offered Egypt a submarine of the new type Scorpene and the class SMX Ocean as well as the conventional version of the nuclear submarine Barracuda..to chose from..



At first I was thinking the heck with anything French right now because of the way the Rafale deal has gone and the sour taste we've gotten from those dealings. And until Dassault agrees to at least the option for 12 more, I don't think we should deal with them at all and exercise that ability to go somewhere else and not be tied down to one supplier that we've worked so hard to establish. But then I looked at the specs of that Scorpene submarine as well as the SMX Ocean and, assuming that the French would be anywhere near serious about offering the ENF that type of submarine for high seas, then perhaps it might be worth at least listening to and seeing what the offer is.

I find it interesting that the ENF would even be interested in a high seas submarine in the first place. I don't think the French or the Germans would offer them out of the blue unless our boys inquired about them. Which leads me to this thought which is what are they thinking of doing with those? Are they planning on venturing outside of the Mediterranean and the Red Sea (although the Red Sea is awfully shallow in total for any submarine really and most of the work and patrolling would be further down in the gulf of Suez where it starts to get much deeper and conducive to submarine travel. But with a high seas sub, they must be thinking of venturing much further out into the Indian Ocean and perhaps to the Arabian Sea or even all around Africa. Some fascinating thoughts that accompany this possibility. What are your thoughts? And @Kellar777 what do you think about these subs in the ENF? And other members too? Haven't seen @ARCH٤R for a while or @HD Seeker-5000 or even @Philip the Arab has been missing for a little while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kellar777

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what's crazy there, SC bro? The work to build the 3rd (out of 4 orderd) Meko A200 Frigate just started at the German shipyard which means that the first and 2nd are completed and the as this one gets done, the 4th will start being built at the Alexandria shipyard ISA according to the contract. The speed at which these things are being put together is insane!
> 
> The first Meko will be launched in March and undergo sea trials etc. and eventually delivered to the ENF. It'll really be something to improve the number of frigates which is what interestingly enough is what we were saying way back when they received the French FREMM.
> 
> So the frigates in the ENF will be:
> 1) 1 French FREMM
> 2) 2 Italian FREMMs Berghamini class
> 3) 4 Meko A200
> 
> for a total of 7 frigates. The corvette numbers are tough to figure out at the moment since we don't really know if the ENF signed the Italian deal for those 20 smaller corvettes. Either way, the numbers should end up being very satisfying but the Frigates are looking good and I have a feeling there will be another deal that will raise that number from 7 to possible 9 or even 12 to come soon. Just amazing the pace of this naval modernization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I was thinking the heck with anything French right now because of the way the Rafale deal has gone and the sour taste we've gotten from those dealings. And until Dassault agrees to at least the option for 12 more, I don't think we should deal with them at all and exercise that ability to go somewhere else and not be tied down to one supplier that we've worked so hard to establish. But then I looked at the specs of that Scorpene submarine as well as the SMX Ocean and, assuming that the French would be anywhere near serious about offering the ENF that type of submarine for high seas, then perhaps it might be worth at least listening to and seeing what the offer is.
> 
> I find it interesting that the ENF would even be interested in a high seas submarine in the first place. I don't think the French or the Germans would offer them out of the blue unless our boys inquired about them. Which leads me to this thought which is what are they thinking of doing with those? Are they planning on venturing outside of the Mediterranean and the Red Sea (although the Red Sea is awfully shallow in total for any submarine really and most of the work and patrolling would be further down in the gulf of Suez where it starts to get much deeper and conducive to submarine travel. But with a high seas sub, they must be thinking of venturing much further out into the Indian Ocean and perhaps to the Arabian Sea or even all around Africa. Some fascinating thoughts that accompany this possibility. What are your thoughts? And @Kellar777 what do you think about these subs in the ENF? And other members too? Haven't seen @ARCH٤R for a while or @HD Seeker-5000 or even @Philip the Arab has been missing for a little while.


I think those subs are indeed for Mistrals at the first place 
Mistral can't be operated alone it needs a strong fleet with it and we have two Mistrals so yeah good addition 
I wish ASY Assemble those subs would be so great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Is Egypt looking to acquire Mirage-2000s from Qatar and UAE?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what's crazy there, SC bro? The work to build the 3rd (out of 4 orderd) Meko A200 Frigate just started at the German shipyard which means that the first and 2nd are completed and the as this one gets done, the 4th will start being built at the Alexandria shipyard ISA according to the contract. The speed at which these things are being put together is insane!
> 
> The first Meko will be launched in March and undergo sea trials etc. and eventually delivered to the ENF. It'll really be something to improve the number of frigates which is what interestingly enough is what we were saying way back when they received the French FREMM.
> 
> So the frigates in the ENF will be:
> 1) 1 French FREMM
> 2) 2 Italian FREMMs Berghamini class
> 3) 4 Meko A200
> 
> for a total of 7 frigates. The corvette numbers are tough to figure out at the moment since we don't really know if the ENF signed the Italian deal for those 20 smaller corvettes. Either way, the numbers should end up being very satisfying but the Frigates are looking good and I have a feeling there will be another deal that will raise that number from 7 to possible 9 or even 12 to come soon. Just amazing the pace of this naval modernization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I was thinking the heck with anything French right now because of the way the Rafale deal has gone and the sour taste we've gotten from those dealings. And until Dassault agrees to at least the option for 12 more, I don't think we should deal with them at all and exercise that ability to go somewhere else and not be tied down to one supplier that we've worked so hard to establish. But then I looked at the specs of that Scorpene submarine as well as the SMX Ocean and, assuming that the French would be anywhere near serious about offering the ENF that type of submarine for high seas, then perhaps it might be worth at least listening to and seeing what the offer is.
> 
> I find it interesting that the ENF would even be interested in a high seas submarine in the first place. I don't think the French or the Germans would offer them out of the blue unless our boys inquired about them. Which leads me to this thought which is what are they thinking of doing with those? Are they planning on venturing outside of the Mediterranean and the Red Sea (although the Red Sea is awfully shallow in total for any submarine really and most of the work and patrolling would be further down in the gulf of Suez where it starts to get much deeper and conducive to submarine travel. But with a high seas sub, they must be thinking of venturing much further out into the Indian Ocean and perhaps to the Arabian Sea or even all around Africa. Some fascinating thoughts that accompany this possibility. What are your thoughts? And @Kellar777 what do you think about these subs in the ENF? And other members too? Haven't seen @ARCH٤R for a while or @HD Seeker-5000 or even @Philip the Arab has been missing for a little while.


Talk was about 6 Italian FREMMs Berghamini class and 6 Meko A200..We are already at 12 more capable frigates.. but not to forget that some old EN frigates will be retired..
As for corvettes they are going to be quite a few more new ones ..to upgrade the fleet as well as replacing old ones too..

Concerning the submarines..2 SMX Ocean and 2 Scorpene will be an ideal addition.. they are pretty potent and offer much more than the Germans want to offer..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Talk was about 6 Italian FREMMs Berghamini class and 6 Meko A200..We are already at 12 more capable frigates.. but not to forget that some old EN frigates will be retired..
> As for corvettes they are going to be quite a few more new ones ..to upgrade the fleet as well as replacing old ones too..
> 
> Concerning the submarines..2 SMX Ocean and 2 Scorpene will be an ideal addition.. they are pretty potent and offer much more than the Germans want to offer..



Indeed. Check this out for a reality check. While Defense Arab is not a fully accurate twitter handle, this post by it actually is and puts things in perspective as far as weapons allowed to Egypt and this has NOTHING to do with money or finances. As we've clearly witnessed in the last 8 years that money has hardly been an object for the Egyptian military and it's acquisitions putting it 2nd in the world after India with the most weapons bought worldwide. This has a lot more to do with something else completely, the same reason for the AIM-120 etc. is the problem. This concerns the SCALP-EG AKA STORM SHADOW. 

You have Saudiya which has been allowed to purchase 600 units!
You have the UAE also allowed to purchase 600 units.
Qatar has chosen to purchase 140 and probably by choice. I think it could've bought many more if it wanted.
Then you have poor old lonely Egypt that can barely be allowed to purchase 50 units but not only that, they get denied because of some silly US made part and that whole kafukta. Just simply amazing when you look at this. It makes you wonder when will this crap end? I supposed the peace treaty is not worth its weight in paper, even!? Menayeleen fe seteen neela wlad el a7ba el ma3araseen dol!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353002056047538178

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. Check this out for a reality check. While Defense Arab is not a fully accurate twitter handle, this post by it actually is and puts things in perspective as far as weapons allowed to Egypt and this has NOTHING to do with money or finances. As we've clearly witnessed in the last 8 years that money has hardly been an object for the Egyptian military and it's acquisitions putting it 2nd in the world after India with the most weapons bought worldwide. This has a lot more to do with something else completely, the same reason for the AIM-120 etc. is the problem. This concerns the SCALP-EG AKA STORM SHADOW.
> 
> You have Saudiya which has been allowed to purchase 600 units!
> You have the UAE also allowed to purchase 600 units.
> Qatar has chosen to purchase 140 and probably by choice. I think it could've bought many more if it wanted.
> Then you have poor old lonely Egypt that can barely be allowed to purchase 50 units but not only that, they get denied because of some silly US made part and that whole kafukta. Just simply amazing when you look at this. It makes you wonder when will this crap end? I supposed the peace treaty is not worth its weight in paper, even!? Menayeleen fe seteen neela wlad el a7ba el ma3araseen dol!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353002056047538178


Yes Bro.. that is bad..but chances get bigger as Egypt gets more and more potent long range air to air missiles and cruise ones too.. I still believe that Egypt will get the Meteor and more Scalps..and there is the wonderful Mica NG in the pipeline..So no worries.. and all that on top of the RUSSIAN potent missiles ..

It will be nice to hear about a deal for 2 SMX Ocean and a few Scorpene.. plus 4 S-26 from China after that..All of them with AIP and land attack capabilities..So that the EN will be in top shape..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Oh the irony, no pun intended either, but look what the Israelis are doing to their Saar corvette because they still don't have an integrated CIW system; they've installed an iron dome system on the deck! loool. Wonder where the inspiration for that came from? And how many people are ragging and laughing at them for doing pretty much exactly what the EN did with its Mistrals and the Avenger system?






Speaking of the Mistral, a recent pic shows the Avenger lacking, or maybe it's just not visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Quick sneak peak at the inside of the control rooms of Al Galala Berghamini FREMM in the Egyptian Navy. Also a nice view of the docked mistral and an EAF Mirage 2K.





















Interesting how different it is from its French sister. The entire deck and upper deck are completely different designs. Someday we'll get a side by side pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt receives 3 marine patrol boats from Germany

https://www.nordkurier.de/ruegen/do...pygfY5zErPFemMy8hlHfaUIqUL4GMboq4BbVfbl5a9bQY







5 received..4 more to come..they are all 40 m.. and one is a 60 m coastal defense ship.. that makes it 10 in total..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt receives 3 marine patrol boats from Germany
> 
> https://www.nordkurier.de/ruegen/do...pygfY5zErPFemMy8hlHfaUIqUL4GMboq4BbVfbl5a9bQY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 received..4 more to come..they are all 40 m.. and one is a 60 m coastal defense ship.. that makes it 10 in total..



I saw this news earlier this morning and I lost track of which deal this was part of LOL! With all the deals being made for the navy lately, it's tough keeping track of which is which and which includes what etc. But now after reading the article, I do remember that there were 10 of this including the offshore patrol boat that were originally destined for Saudiya, then the whole Khashoggshi thing happened and the Germans took a nutty fit and canceled all deals to Saudiya but then this one was transferred to Egypt.

The only two unknowns so far is how were the payments for these made? Did Germany return the initial payments Saudiya made and then Egypt is paying separately for these, or are they calling it even as a deal between Egypt and Saudiya? And the other is the end of the article says "the deal is considered controversial" and I'm wondering why the hell is it still considered controversial?! With all the submarines and Meko frigates and the IRIS-T-SL SAM system and other military equipment Germany has sold to Egypt and 10 patrol boats suddenly become controversial?!?! Mesh fahem ya3ni?!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I saw this news earlier this morning and I lost track of which deal this was part of LOL! With all the deals being made for the navy lately, it's tough keeping track of which is which and which includes what etc. But now after reading the article, I do remember that there were 10 of this including the offshore patrol boat that were originally destined for Saudiya, then the whole Khashoggshi thing happened and the Germans took a nutty fit and canceled all deals to Saudiya but then this one was transferred to Egypt.
> 
> The only two unknowns so far is how were the payments for these made? Did Germany return the initial payments Saudiya made and then Egypt is paying separately for these, or are they calling it even as a deal between Egypt and Saudiya? And the other is the end of the article says "the deal is considered controversial" and I'm wondering why the hell is it still considered controversial?! With all the submarines and Meko frigates and the IRIS-T-SL SAM system and other military equipment Germany has sold to Egypt and 10 patrol boats suddenly become controversial?!?! Mesh fahem ya3ni?!


Yes indeed.. it is pretty hard to keep up with all these fantastic news..
i guess they said controversial because the contract was transfered to Egypt .. so it is making the payments now..you know KSA always makes a down payment.. but in this case it has also received a few of these boats.. so Egypt got only to pay for these 10 ..most probably with a rebate..HaHa.. since Germany had a contract to respect..and nullifying it was its loss.. but Egypt kindda saved the deal..


Besides that..can you imagine when the EN will become like this in few years from now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> since Germany



It's also possible that because of our tight brotherhood (we don't even call it friendship, it's way beyond that between Saudia and Egypt) that the boats be transfered to the Egyptian Navy for now and once things cool down, they slowly cruise across the Red Sea which is a relatively short distance and get back to their originally planned home. Unless the Germans thought of that possibility and put a clause in the contract that there would not be any transfer of ownership lol. I wouldn't put it past them to do that. 



The SC said:


> Besides that..can you imagine when the EN will become like this in few years from now..



They're pretty much very close to that already, ma bro. The only thing missing is maybe the high seas submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ian Black on Aircrew Interview mentioned that the FBW laws the Mirage-2000 employs, is miles away from the F-16s, EAF can easily employ an additional sqn for A2G strikes(They probably have the most experienced Mirage strikers outside of Dassault)
The Mirage-2000N is just scary for any adversary, maybe some lessons to be learnt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It's also possible that because of our tight brotherhood (we don't even call it friendship, it's way beyond that between Saudia and Egypt) that the boats be transfered to the Egyptian Navy for now and once things cool down, they slowly cruise across the Red Sea which is a relatively short distance and get back to their originally planned home. Unless the Germans thought of that possibility and put a clause in the contract that there would not be any transfer of ownership lol. I wouldn't put it past them to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> They're pretty much very close to that already, ma bro. The only thing missing is maybe the high seas submarine.


That is true Bro..
No transfer it is a deal Egypt paid 130 million euro for..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Ian Black on Aircrew Interview mentioned that the FBW laws the Mirage-2000 employs, is miles away from the F-16s, EAF can easily employ an additional sqn for A2G strikes(They probably have the most experienced Mirage strikers outside of Dassault)
> The Mirage-2000N is just scary for any adversary, maybe some lessons to be learnt?



What do you mean by "miles away from the F-16" bro? Is that better than or worst? I'm guessing since it was one of the first French ones in those Mirages while the F-16 has developed and perfected the FBW system through the years that the US aircraft's system is better?

Either way, that's nice to hear your opinion on their experience. It's interesting because the way they treated that squadron of 2K in Egypt was like they were on an island of their own. They never got the orange markings. They barely were seen in flight or with other aircraft for a very long time, only until about 10 years ago did we start seeing more of them. It was like they treated them as if they were some special forces unit of the air force lol.

And speaking of scary, the filthy ISIS cretins in Sinai are scared crapless of that particular aircraft because it hunts them down on a regular basis, even on the western border. They were splitting the workload with the F-16s and the cretins took these pics of them recently as they were getting pounded by a pair of 2Ks lol.










They even got a pic of an EAF AT-802U Air Tractor that excels at COIN operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

With regard to export supplies, we can say that according to our information, in 2020 the Russian aviation industry delivered 40 new overseas-built combat aircraft.
*Including 22 Su-35 fighters and ten MiG-29M / MiG-29M2 fighters to Egypt *
Eight Su-30SM fighters to Kazakhstan, and six Yak-130 combat training aircraft to Myanmar

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4240466.html


The first Egyptian deal was in 2018, with 30 aircraft, at a value of 3 billion dollars
The second deal was in 2019, with 12 aircraft ..
The deal is for 12 fighters that were destined for Indonesia and which Indonesia withdrew from due to US pressure
Egypt might have jumped on it, and it concluded as usual..HaHa!
The total number of confirmed Su35 fighters is 42 ..

The remaining 22 aircraft of an unknown contracting country will be delivered in 2023 and 2024
It is expect that it is also for Egypt and were contracted with the deal of 12 in 2019
So if all these news are true, the EAF will have 64 Sukhoi 35 aircraft by 2024..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aziqbal

inter- operability must be a nightmare within the EAF 

and this will cause serious command and communication issues during wartime 

as such they could suffer another devastating defeat 

by now I would have thought Egypt to build and design a advanced home grown fighter with probably a advanced Russian engine


----------



## The SC

aziqbal said:


> inter- operability must be a nightmare within the EAF
> 
> and this will cause serious command and communication issues during wartime
> 
> as such they could suffer another devastating defeat
> 
> by now I would have thought Egypt to build and design a advanced home grown fighter with probably a advanced Russian engine


Check out this thread.. it might enlighten you on the issue..
Egypt will be victorious again.. no doubts about it..








How is the Egyptian Air Force able to operate its fleet of mixed origin?


Egypt’s fleet of military aircraft are able to share data and coordinate activity despite their mixed origins, thanks to a locally made command center, according to an Egyptian armed forces expert. It’s rare to witness an air force flying fighter jets and helicopters of different origins, but...



defence.pk


----------



## The SC

*General Atomics, CASC, Leonardo... Cairo casts net wide for combat drone consultations*

https://www.africaintelligence.com/...q5tBeIxijRkgEjNLX7lCELFFmLJ5oRiQHs57WNpBue9Ac

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *General Atomics, CASC, Leonardo... Cairo casts net wide for combat drone consultations*
> 
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...q5tBeIxijRkgEjNLX7lCELFFmLJ5oRiQHs57WNpBue9Ac
> 
> @Gomig-21



Yes, bro, I read that earlier today and my first reaction was that they'll probably end up working out a ToT deal with Leonardo most likely. The Chinese would be a close 2nd and General Atomic would be a distant third. I even think they only included GA for PR purposes so the US doesn't feel left out completely and that they can always say hey, we asked you to make an offer and you didn't come through in case they decide to impose some penalty or some crap the US is known to do. It's about time they start some technology transfer in the aviation field. 3obal full fledged aircraft InshaAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black.Mamba

Gomig-21 said:


> It's also possible that because of our tight brotherhood (we don't even call it friendship, it's way beyond that between Saudia and Egypt) that the boats be transfered to the Egyptian Navy for now and once things cool down, they slowly cruise across the Red Sea which is a relatively short distance and get back to their originally planned home. Unless the Germans thought of that possibility and put a clause in the contract that there would not be any transfer of ownership lol. I wouldn't put it past them to do that.


Everything is possible isn't the Tiran and Sanafir Island deal testament of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Black.Mamba said:


> Everything is possible isn't the Tiran and Sanafir Island deal testament of it



The funny thing about that is almost every single Egyptian knew the history of those islands and that they never belonged to Egypt, only that we were tasked to guard them after 1948 and basically set up a garrison on both islands. Eventually, with the defeat of 1967, the Israelis took control of the islands and after the October war and then the peace treaty came the eventual withdrawal of the Israeli forces from Sinai and the two island and the Egyptian military, with Saudi permission retook and re-stationed the garrison on the two islands to keep track of naval traffic coming in and out of Bab el Mandab and into the Red Sea and specifically to the eastern coast of Sinai. All of this and the understanding was always that they belonged to Saudiya.

So along comes Sisi and all kinds of new deals with Saudi Arabia to make the entire Red Sea area a huge touristic attraction as part of the mega Egyptian/Saudi NEOM and part of that was giving back the islands to them. Of course, all the haters jumped ugly on that whole thing loool including many Egyptians who actually knew the history but just wanted to give the government a hard time etc. and the MB sailed with that hate.

Sisi ended up going to parliament and in a televised speech, set the record straight about the islands to the entire country and told everyone they never belonged to us, so we cannot just keep them. Period and done deal lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean by "miles away from the F-16" bro? Is that better than or worst? I'm guessing since it was one of the first French ones in those Mirages while the F-16 has developed and perfected the FBW system through the years that the US aircraft's system is better?
> 
> Either way, that's nice to hear your opinion on their experience. It's interesting because the way they treated that squadron of 2K in Egypt was like they were on an island of their own. They never got the orange markings. They barely were seen in flight or with other aircraft for a very long time, only until about 10 years ago did we start seeing more of them. It was like they treated them as if they were some special forces unit of the air force lol.
> 
> And speaking of scary, the filthy ISIS cretins in Sinai are scared crapless of that particular aircraft because it hunts them down on a regular basis, even on the western border. They were splitting the workload with the F-16s and the cretins took these pics of them recently as they were getting pounded by a pair of 2Ks lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even got a pic of an EAF AT-802U Air Tractor that excels at COIN operations.






From a (neutral?) pilot who has flown both F-16s and Mirage-2000s.
Although the Rafales in EAF will be the vanguard thanks to the Stand Off Weapons, additional duties for the EAF Mirages will be very useful.
Low Intensity conflicts aside, the EAF will be looking at destroying critical infra of potential adversaries, the Mirage-2000 with suitable SOW(AASM etc) will prove to be a force multiplier.
Even with the HAF the Mirage-2000-5s although very small in number, form the most capable fighting force in service.
https://smallpdf.com/shared#st=0857...df&ct=1612108797093&tl=share-document&rf=link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> From a (neutral?) pilot who has flown both F-16s and Mirage-2000s.
> Although the Rafales in EAF will be the vanguard thanks to the Stand Off Weapons, additional duties for the EAF Mirages will be very useful.
> Low Intensity conflicts aside, the EAF will be looking at destroying critical infra of potential adversaries, the Mirage-2000 with suitable SOW(AASM etc) will prove to be a force multiplier.
> Even with the HAF the Mirage-2000-5s although very small in number, form the most capable fighting force in service.
> https://smallpdf.com/shared#st=0857...df&ct=1612108797093&tl=share-document&rf=link



That's pretty dam incredible when you think about what he said (which was basically your point from the start) that the Mirage 2000's FBW system is "miles" ahead of the F-16's which makes you shake your head, really! 

We've been taught through the history of military aviation that the mother of invention of the fly by wire system was in fact the US and General Dynamics which was the first to introduce it in the F-16A. Heck even when it was competing with the YF-17, the latter didn't have the FBW functional which gave the edge to the F-16. 

So you would think that the US would have perfected it and made it the best of all the FBW systems out there. Ian Black claiming the Mirage 2000's FBW is miles ahead is astounding! Even watching videos of F-16 pilots barely moving the side stick and the aircraft reacting instantaneously seems to give the edge to the American jet. But I guess when he goes on to speak of the moveable flight surfaces in the 2K, being large surface areas coupled with the large delta wings and their accompanying huge ailerons might be the factor in how he thinks it's better than the F-16. Much more surface area, hence a lot more reaction to the command of the stick and the FBW system. Makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21 

Did you too heard about..The Rafale new deal is linked to the sale of the additional 300 Scalp missiles, Imagine 350 Scalp missiles in the Egyptian inventory.., a large number, seems this is why the deal has been suspended so far..

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Did you too heard about..The Rafale new deal is linked to the sale of the additional 300 Scalp missiles, Imagine 350 Scalp missiles in the Egyptian inventory.., a large number, seems this is why the deal has been suspended so far..



I haven't heard that, bro. What's the problem, they don't want to sell that many SCALPs to the EAF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Excellent and super informative 2-part series on every single impressive detail of the Su-35S. From the incredible capabilities of the IRBIS-E radar and IRST to the foam filled with fuel to all the avionics systems including a rather impressive cockpit sensor fusion & situational awareness and airframe survivability with redundancy and lifespan and many other great things about this aircraft. First video is 12 minutes the 2nd is 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I haven't heard that, bro. What's the problem, they don't want to sell that many SCALPs to the EAF?


It says that Egypt's condition for a new deal is to get 300 Scalp cruise missiles.. And we heard that France is proposing a deal.. so let's wait and see..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ex Phantom II!









Images from Egyptian MoD
Customary but still my favorite background for any jet:




Tanking from a Phenix




Images by French Air and Space Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

A nice video just shared by Egyptian MoD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356629346979569670

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Spot the Phantom Driver



Interesting he has the Phantom badge if that's what you're referring to, since he's the Egyptian Air Force Chief Mohammad Abbas. He was a backseater in one of the F-16s block 52s.

An interesting exercise between the EAF and the French L'armee de L'air in Egypt and interesting aircraft the French brought with them. A couple of Rafales and a few Mirage 2Ks, while the EAF was sporting Rafales, F-16s, MiG-29M/M2s and an E-2C Hawkeye and they did some air refueling qualifications with EAF Rafales using a French KC-139. The fun stuff is watching the MiGs doing fuel dumpings. If they could rig a spark in the nozzle they can light up the fuel like the old Australian F-111s lol. That one pic of the EAF Rafale inside the building with all those people (wonder who the hot good-looking women are?) is packing a Talios pod and a pair of MICA IRs I think, while another pair are on the hydraulic stands. Here's the video from the exercise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356629346979569670

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting he has the Phantom badge if that's what you're referring to, since he's the Egyptian Air Force Chief Mohammad Abbas. He was a backseater in one of the F-16s block 52s.


Got to be one of the coolest badges still worn.




Gomig-21 said:


> An interesting exercise between the EAF and the French L'armee de L'air in Egypt and interesting aircraft the French brought with them. A couple of Rafales and a few Mirage 2Ks, while the EAF was sporting Rafales, F-16s, MiG-29M/M2s and an E-2C Hawkeye and they did some air refueling qualifications with EAF Rafales using a French KC-139. The fun stuff is watching the MiGs doing fuel dumpings. If they could rig a spark in the nozzle they can light up the fuel like the old Australian F-111s lol.


Well all the Mirage-2000s are EAF birds!
French only brought along aircraft they could potentially sell 
Rafale/A-330 MRTT/A-400M



Gomig-21 said:


> That one pic of the EAF Rafale inside the building with all those people (wonder who the hot good-looking women are?) is packing a Talios pod and a pair of MICA IRs I think, while another pair are on the hydraulic stands. Here's the video from the exercise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356629346979569670


Hiding in plain sight




Mahmoud Gamal Twitter(Great spotting)


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Well all the Mirage-2000s are EAF birds!
> French only brought along aircraft they could potentially sell
> Rafale/A-330 MRTT/A-400M



Funny because I thought they were the EAF Mirages at first but then I paused it and there are no markings whatsoever. Not even a single roundel on the top or bottom of the wings and no flag on the tail which they almost always have the colors on those birds and at least the Arabic serial numbers. So I thought they might've been French ones since some of those are very discretely marked. But they definitely look EAF just not sure why they're stripped of all insignia. That is rather strange but like I was telling you the other day, that's how they treat those birds, in a very strange manner and there's proof of that! lol

The refueler also got me fooled thinking it was their KC-135 actually, not 139 but the winglets are a dead giveaway on the A-330 MRTT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny because I thought they were the EAF Mirages at first but then I paused it and there are no markings whatsoever. Not even a single roundel on the top or bottom of the wings and no flag on the tail which they almost always have the colors on those birds and at least the Arabic serial numbers. So I thought they might've been French ones since some of those are very discretely marked. But they definitely look EAF just not sure why they're stripped of all insignia. That is rather strange but like I was telling you the other day, that's how they treat those birds, in a very strange manner and there's proof of that! lol
> 
> The refueler also got me fooled thinking it was their KC-135 actually, not 139 but the winglets are a dead giveaway on the A-330 MRTT.








Have you guys noticed the Scalp again.. in front of the Rafale..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed23188

The SC said:


> Have you guys noticed the Scalp again.. in front of the Rafale..



Sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting he has the Phantom badge if that's what you're referring to, since he's the Egyptian Air Force Chief Mohammad Abbas. He was a backseater in one of the F-16s block 52s.
> 
> An interesting exercise between the EAF and the French L'armee de L'air in Egypt and interesting aircraft the French brought with them. A couple of Rafales and a few Mirage 2Ks, while the EAF was sporting Rafales, F-16s, MiG-29M/M2s and an E-2C Hawkeye and they did some air refueling qualifications with EAF Rafales using a French KC-139. The fun stuff is watching the MiGs doing fuel dumpings. If they could rig a spark in the nozzle they can light up the fuel like the old Australian F-111s lol. That one pic of the EAF Rafale inside the building with all those people (wonder who the hot good-looking women are?) is packing a Talios pod and a pair of MICA IRs I think, while another pair are on the hydraulic stands. Here's the video from the exercise.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356629346979569670



What is the occasion? Is this training annually??


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What is the occasion? Is this training annually??



It's something new the French Air Force has put together called Skyros. Basically a quick couple of days with allies and friendly nations. It might be an annual thing or turn into a bigger event or not happen again for a while, who knows.






This is a video by the French showing other details from the other video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356656982950830089


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Have you guys noticed the Scalp again.. in front of the Rafale..



Unmarked Mirage-2000's bro. First time in the history of this aircraft that I've ever seen them flying around without any colors or insignia. And I'm old enough to remember when they first came to Egypt in 1981 and remember their pictures in the newspapers and not once have they been photographed without insignia like this. Very strange. What do you make of this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Unmarked Mirage-2000's bro. First time in the history of this aircraft that I've ever seen them flying around without any colors or insignia. And I'm old enough to remember when they first came to Egypt in 1981 and remember their pictures in the newspapers and not once have they been photographed without insignia like this. Very strange. What do you make of this?


 There is a possibility.. just think UAE.. and see what comes up in your mind..


Gomig-21 said:


> It's something new the French Air Force has put together called Skyros. Basically a quick couple of days with allies and friendly nations. It might be an annual thing or turn into a bigger event or not happen again for a while, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video by the French showing other details from the other video.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356656982950830089




Conclusion of the exercise..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There is a possibility.. just think UAE.. and see what comes up in your mind.



Drawing a blank, bro. Fill me in what are you thinking is the connection between the unmarked EAF Mirage 2000's with the UAE?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Drawing a blank, bro. Fill me in what are you thinking is the connection between the unmarked EAF Mirage 2000's with the UAE?


I think he means these are Emirati ones, that’s incorrect. Could it be related to Libya? They’ve been active this year so removing the insignia is weird. There hasn’t been any rumors of selling them; not to Pakistan, not to Syria, maybe Iraq? Too many questions.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Drawing a blank, bro. Fill me in what are you thinking is the connection between the unmarked EAF Mirage 2000's with the UAE?


Maybe the EAF can use some UAE's Mirages .. it can just take off the markings on either in time of need..
Now that everyone have seen that the Egyptian Mirages are not marked.. how would anyone know what Mirage it is in case of conflict..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

"Temsah 5"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I think he means these are Emirati ones, that’s incorrect. Could it be related to Libya? They’ve been active this year so removing the insignia is weird. There hasn’t been any rumors of selling them; not to Pakistan, not to Syria, maybe Iraq? Too many questions.





The SC said:


> Maybe the EAF can use some UAE's Mirages .. it can just take off the markings on either in time of need..
> Now that everyone have seen that the Egyptian Mirages are not marked.. how would anyone know what Mirage it is in case of conflict..



Well, I believe I figured it out. This aircraft here, is in fact one of the 4 Mirage 2000 BM two-seaters that came with the original order of 20 Mirage 2000's (16 single-seat EM) in 1981........







Is the same exact one as this one:






Which is the same as this one:






How do I know? Check out the unmarked one, it actually still has the Arabic serial number on under the Mirage 2000 sticker in front of the intake 9701 is the same on all of the other ones. They removed or covered the roundel on the intake and flag on the tail but if you magnify the pic, you can see the silhouette of each still on there. They also removed the English tail number 201 for some reason it's different from the Arabic serial number which is also interesting. But that is the one and the same 2-seat Mirage 2000 in the EAF. Now as to why they took off or covered the insignias, that's a whole other mystery. They might've been in the process of putting a new coat of paint on the birds and the French showed up in the middle of the paint job? The paint looks good so maybe they were right in the middle and still hadn't put the colors back? Maybe they coated the aircraft with RAM before they painted it? That is also a possibility but either way, that is the aircraft, EAF Mirage 2000 serial # 9701 and if you open the picture of the unmarked bird in a new tab and zoom in, you can see those Arabic numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, I believe I figured it out. This aircraft here, is in fact one of the 4 Mirage 2000 BM two-seaters that came with the original order of 20 Mirage 2000's (16 single-seat EM) in 1981........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the same exact one as this one:
> 
> View attachment 713365
> 
> 
> Which is the same as this one:
> 
> View attachment 713367
> 
> 
> How do I know? Check out the unmarked one, it actually still has the Arabic serial number on under the Mirage 2000 sticker in front of the intake 9701 is the same on all of the other ones. They removed or covered the roundel on the intake and flag on the tail but if you magnify the pic, you can see the silhouette of each still on there. They also removed the English tail number 201 for some reason it's different from the Arabic serial number which is also interesting. But that is the one and the same 2-seat Mirage 2000 in the EAF. Now as to why they took off or covered the insignias, that's a whole other mystery. They might've been in the process of putting a new coat of paint on the birds and the French showed up in the middle of the paint job? The paint looks good so maybe they were right in the middle and still hadn't put the colors back? Maybe they coated the aircraft with RAM before they painted it? That is also a possibility but either way, that is the aircraft, EAF Mirage 2000 serial # 9701 and if you open the picture of the unmarked bird in a new tab and zoom in, you can see those Arabic numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, I believe I figured it out. This aircraft here, is in fact one of the 4 Mirage 2000 BM two-seaters that came with the original order of 20 Mirage 2000's (16 single-seat EM) in 1981........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the same exact one as this one:
> 
> View attachment 713365
> 
> 
> Which is the same as this one:
> 
> View attachment 713367
> 
> 
> How do I know? Check out the unmarked one, it actually still has the Arabic serial number on under the Mirage 2000 sticker in front of the intake 9701 is the same on all of the other ones. They removed or covered the roundel on the intake and flag on the tail but if you magnify the pic, you can see the silhouette of each still on there. They also removed the English tail number 201 for some reason it's different from the Arabic serial number which is also interesting. But that is the one and the same 2-seat Mirage 2000 in the EAF. Now as to why they took off or covered the insignias, that's a whole other mystery. They might've been in the process of putting a new coat of paint on the birds and the French showed up in the middle of the paint job? The paint looks good so maybe they were right in the middle and still hadn't put the colors back? Maybe they coated the aircraft with RAM before they painted it? That is also a possibility but either way, that is the aircraft, EAF Mirage 2000 serial # 9701 and if you open the picture of the unmarked bird in a new tab and zoom in, you can see those Arabic numbers.


Still carrying the Remora ECM pod!
And the other two images are lovely as well, just a Centerline Supersonic Drop Tank!
Reminds me of how the IAF Mirages rolled earlier for ORP(Operational Readiness Platform) duties as well:




One Supersonic DT, twin Super 530D BVR missiles, one Close Combat Magic II and a Remora ECM pod




Massive Super 530D BVR missiles and twin Magic 2 Close Combat Missiles only

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Still carrying the Remora ECM pod!
> And the other two images are lovely as well, just a Centerline Supersonic Drop Tank!
> Reminds me of how the IAF Mirages rolled earlier for ORP(Operational Readiness Platform) duties as well:



I wish we had as many 2000s as the IAF does.

Very rare to see that ECM pod on there. The only other time we've ever seen it actually mounted was last year when Sisi was ready to go to war if the GNA crossed the "Red Line" in Libya and he had his speech at the Sidi Barrani air base in Western Egypt and there were a few Mirage 2000's there with some interesting munitions along with a few F-16s and I believe also a few MiG-29M/M2s. But this was the one shot taken of the loaded Mirage 2K.

Egyptian Air Force Mirage-2000 fighter jet at Sidi Barrani airbase, armed with MATRA SAMP 25ED 500Id bombs & fitted with Remora ECM Pod.





No A2A missiles at all! Then there was a couple of pics of when they were back in France and getting new munitions integrated at the time. Looks like maybe a Magic Matra Super 530R? An inert 550 (the all orange one) and possibly an ATLIS II pod? 






This was in 1985/86 when most of the 2000s had been delivered and they were being paraded at media day etc. 






The EAF was obviously very pleased with this aircraft, but Sadat had used this purchase to convince the US to sell us F-16s which it didn't want to and instead, kept offering the F-5. He was persuaded by Hosni Mubarak who was the air force chief prior to Sadat appointing him vice president that the F-16 was the way to go. So Sadat told the US forget it and went to France to order the 2000s to stick it to the US lol. They ended up loving the aircraft and after the first order of 20, they tried to purchase another batch of 20 but couldn't make the financing work. Then the US finally gave in and decided to give Egypt the F-16 but diluted them in order to keep Israel's F-16s more powerful. The rest is history as you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohammed23188

The SC said:


> "Temsah 5"


Late steps but it's good to see someone on the chair who really care about the country . Egypt was sleeping for a long time and it's the time now to wake up and run .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This pic below is pretty interesting because of the fact that there are French Rafales and Russian MiGs serving in the same Air Force and led by a French L'armee De L'Air Rafale. The dynamics are fascinating as I'm sure are the contract rules of personnel allowed to service the individual types of aircraft. Must be a very tricky situation to deal with.






Here's the same batch of aircraft and a pic taken from the lead aircraft which is the French pilot in a French Rafale, flanked by the pair of EAF Rafales and trailing them is the pair of EAF MiG-29M/M2s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xone

Did Pakistan and Egypt have some joint exercises in the Past? If yes what is about their present status? especially air forces


----------



## Mohammed23188

Xone said:


> Did Pakistan and Egypt have some joint exercises in the Past? If yes what is about their present status? especially air forces



2018 
*


Egypt, Pakistan's naval forces conduct drills in Mediterranean Sea - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*
2019 in pakistan , Egypt and jordan maneuvers with Pakistani armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

According to the American newspaper Defense News 

_ First, Egypt wants to contract 24 Rafale aircraft






_ Secondly, Egypt wants to contract helicopters from the Airbus company for the Egyptian Navy, perhaps the NH90






_Third, Egypt wants to contract for 30 drones from the French Safran company 







**Egypt also wanted to activate the additional item by purchasing two additional Gewind frigates, but the deal is suspended due to maintenance prices and the large amount..

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

2018

*Egypt, Pakistan's naval forces conduct drills in Mediterranean Sea - Xinhua | English.news.cn*

2019 in pakistan , Egypt and jordan maneuvers with Pakistani armed forces 

2018

*Egypt, Pakistan's naval forces conduct drills in Mediterranean Sea - Xinhua | English.news.cn*

2019 in pakistan , Egypt and jordan maneuvers with Pakistani armed forces 





Awesome, SC brother, the only think I don't like is the Pakistani stuff. They have a bad habit of talking shit behind our backs and I couldn't care less if I get banned out of this hell hole for that because it's the truth. So this chick who pretends she's some kind of Pakistani organizer or security clearance has spoken shit about Egyptian pilots (I forget her name or rather chose to forget it) and how dangerous they are and all that bullshit that I think she made up all that crap because the Egyptian and call then dangerous pilots who put on a show and a half LOL that none had ever seen and the only thing she was able to say was defended her and the worst part is this guy @MastanKhan defended her to no avail probably because he wanted to ge into her pants hahahaha loser! And it's funny how the Pakistanis think they're the only ones who have shot down 1 Israeli pilot over Syria while EAF pilot have plastered the Israeli air force with 5 aces and those aren't even the ones counted with additional views hahaha, What a bunch of bull shit! Not to mention the 123 Israeli jets the EAD knocker down with SA-1-2 jets on the ground hhahahahahhahaha, Pakistani 1 jets what a joke.

I don't ever want to see any cooperation with Pakistan so they can sheet behind our backs with the fishy turks bit our capabilities the traitors!?!?! Screw that ten times over. No thanks i a million years,

No thanks, we don't need Pakistani help we're doing JUST FINE exercising with the best qf the best in the French and Greece abd US and USE and USA and plenty other. we don't need no 2nd rate Pakistan arrogance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

i don't feel there's any love between Pakistan and Egypt whatsoever. As long as you suck up too turkey's whishes, a prevalent enemy and who started EVERTHING against us because of that two bit douchebag erdogan and yes I refuse to capitalize his first name as the scumbag that he is and as long as Pakistan continues to support them , then there is no love lost between us and no need for us to conduct any military exercise and i would prefer the status quo to remain the way it is until things change and erdogan gets a good taste of his own medicine that POS scumbag. There, I've said it and best of wished to Pakistan we have nothing against you except your relationship with our enemy the Turks who started the whole thing with the Muslim Brotherhood because he wanted to control Egypt sine he is also a MB and as far as I'm concerned, he can kiss my hairy Arab *** s far as I'm alive. In the meantime, Pakistan can maintain its distance wand we will do the same out of mutual respect, cheers.,

MEANWHILE PAKISTAN DOESN'T HESITATE TO WRAG ON THE EAF AS TO HOW DAGEROUS THEY ARE TO PROVE REALIY OUT THERE THAT WE LEARNWD FROM THE US IN THR MEANTME YOU GOT NOT BUT CRITISIS INSTEAD OF LEARNING. SHAME.
ON YOU ALL YOU WANT TO LEARN IS FORMATION FLYING LMFAO ON YOU W ON YPYOU E-WHAR ON \\\\\\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Xone said:


> Did Pakistan and Egypt have some joint exercises in the Past? If yes what is about their present status? especially air forces



We don't want Pakistan iar fiorce. They bad mouth us as if their some kind of sir source to be recond with when it couldni't be further from the truthl,


----------



## Xone

Pakistan and Egypt can make a lot of difference for their countries by exchange of their expertise and experiences, 
they do not of any conflict of interests then why they could not have better mutual beneficial relationship?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Xone said:


> Pakistan and Egypt can make a lot of difference for their countries by exchange of their expertise and experiences,
> they do not of any conflict of interests then why they could not have better mutual beneficial relationship?



Hi,

No they cannot---. Only a pakistani is stupid enough to believe in hos own sh-it---. 

This person @Gomig-21 is clearly telling you the truth about pakistanis and nothing but the truth---and yet you still want to indulge.

Can't you kids get the message loud and clear---.


----------



## Mentee

Gomig-21 said:


> 2018
> 
> *Egypt, Pakistan's naval forces conduct drills in Mediterranean Sea - Xinhua | English.news.cn*
> 
> 2019 in pakistan , Egypt and jordan maneuvers with Pakistani armed forces
> 
> 2018
> 
> *Egypt, Pakistan's naval forces conduct drills in Mediterranean Sea - Xinhua | English.news.cn*
> 
> 2019 in pakistan , Egypt and jordan maneuvers with Pakistani armed forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, SC brother, the only think I don't like is the Pakistani stuff. They have a bad habit of talking shit behind our backs and I couldn't care less if I get banned out of this hell hole for that because it's the truth. So this chick who pretends she's some kind of Pakistani organizer or security clearance has spoken shit about Egyptian pilots (I forget her name or rather chose to forget it) and how dangerous they are and all that bullshit that I think she made up all that crap because the Egyptian and call then dangerous pilots who put on a show and a half LOL that none had ever seen and the only thing she was able to say was defended her and the worst part is this guy @MastanKhan defended her to no avail probably because he wanted to ge into her pants hahahaha loser! And it's funny how the Pakistanis think they're the only ones who have shot down 1 Israeli pilot over Syria while EAF pilot have plastered the Israeli air force with 5 aces and those aren't even the ones counted with additional views hahaha, What a bunch of bull shit! Not to mention the 123 Israeli jets the EAD knocker down with SA-1-2 jets on the ground hhahahahahhahaha, Pakistani 1 jets what a joke.
> 
> I don't ever want to see any cooperation with Pakistan so they can sheet behind our backs with the fishy turks bit our capabilities the traitors!?!?! Screw that ten times over. No thanks i a million years,
> 
> No thanks, we don't need Pakistani help we're doing JUST FINE exercising with the best qf the best in the French and Greece abd US and USE and USA and plenty other. we don't need no 2nd rate Pakistan arrogance.



Akhii as long as you're saudi ally , gotta play along with us Pakistanis


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> 2018
> 
> *Egypt, Pakistan's naval forces conduct drills in Mediterranean Sea - Xinhua | English.news.cn*
> 
> 2019 in pakistan , Egypt and jordan maneuvers with Pakistani armed forces
> 
> 2018
> 
> *Egypt, Pakistan's naval forces conduct drills in Mediterranean Sea - Xinhua | English.news.cn*
> 
> 2019 in pakistan , Egypt and jordan maneuvers with Pakistani armed forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, SC brother, the only think I don't like is the Pakistani stuff. They have a bad habit of talking shit behind our backs and I couldn't care less if I get banned out of this hell hole for that because it's the truth. So this chick who pretends she's some kind of Pakistani organizer or security clearance has spoken shit about Egyptian pilots (I forget her name or rather chose to forget it) and how dangerous they are and all that bullshit that I think she made up all that crap because the Egyptian and call then dangerous pilots who put on a show and a half LOL that none had ever seen and the only thing she was able to say was defended her and the worst part is this guy @MastanKhan defended her to no avail probably because he wanted to ge into her pants hahahaha loser! And it's funny how the Pakistanis think they're the only ones who have shot down 1 Israeli pilot over Syria while EAF pilot have plastered the Israeli air force with 5 aces and those aren't even the ones counted with additional views hahaha, What a bunch of bull shit! Not to mention the 123 Israeli jets the EAD knocker down with SA-1-2 jets on the ground hhahahahahhahaha, Pakistani 1 jets what a joke.
> 
> I don't ever want to see any cooperation with Pakistan so they can sheet behind our backs with the fishy turks bit our capabilities the traitors!?!?! Screw that ten times over. No thanks i a million years,
> 
> No thanks, we don't need Pakistani help we're doing JUST FINE exercising with the best qf the best in the French and Greece abd US and USE and USA and plenty other. we don't need no 2nd rate Pakistan arrogance.


That true Bro.. I read it but.. I am not affected with it anymore.. just some irrational kiddos doing that talk all over the place about Arabs in general.. an inferiority complex obviously projected as a superiority one.... there are more rational Pakistanis that know the truth and they don't dwell in that talk.. too bad some mods even support those kiddos talk when it is not even called for..


*Russia Unveils New R-37M Hypersonic Air to Air Missile Deployed From Su-35 Fighter: What is it Capable Of? *

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...air-missile-deployed-from-elite-su-35-fighter


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MilitaryPorn/comments/lhex4r


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MilitaryPorn/comments/lh2iqv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> No they cannot---. Only a pakistani is stupid enough to believe in hos own sh-it---.
> 
> This person @Gomig-21 is clearly telling you the truth about pakistanis and nothing but the truth---and yet you still want to indulge.
> 
> Can't you kids get the message loud and clear---.



You remember that chick who presentenced to e some some of ko it all and ket taking shit about Egyitap ana pilots anf in the end I showed her all the refueling qualification and flyng with F-14 tomcat sand Mg-17 and speech and sand qualification with F-16 before Pakisaneven imagined aqiring Fp16 and she had the nerve to diss the Egyptian pilots nd I showedhenra bunch of pictures of Egyptian pilots doing in fuel qualifications with Turkey when we got along with he nd now then cabin kiss out asses eft and right cheek. That chick you had pofoundfeelings about her and he is a TYOICAL example of how Pakistanis despies us and believe be the feeling is mutual butshwo stared this? YOU DID!!!! we had our aswid open for friedhip hut this Indi crap got in he way and we gave uo and gave the gfinger bcause we thought it wasfor usl


The SC said:


> That true Bro.. I read it but.. I am not affected with it anymore.. just some irrational kiddos doing that talk all over the place about Arabs in general.. an inferiority complex obviously projected as a superiority one.... there are more rational Pakistanis that know the truth and they don't dwell in that talk.. too bad some mods even support those kiddos talk when it is not even called for..
> 
> 
> *Russia Unveils New R-37M Hypersonic Air to Air Missile Deployed From Su-35 Fighter: What is it Capable Of? *
> 
> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...air-missile-deployed-from-elite-su-35-fighter



Yeah bud, you speak the solid truth aaaaans it;sobvious the EAF HAS A SEW OF $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$TI SPEHD ON AIRAT ON rAFALES AND SU-35 AD mIg35 AD USHALLAHAL WEMWLL CLIM THE LIST OF IRPLAINES ADND NOCK THEM DON NE YONE HAHAHHA. YOU'RE RIHTG BRO.O


----------



## MastanKhan

Gomig-21 said:


> You remember that chick who presentenced to e some some of ko it all and ket taking shit about Egyitap ana pilots anf in the end I showed her all the refueling qualification and flyng with F-14 tomcat sand Mg-17 and speech and sand qualification with F-16 before Pakisaneven imagined aqiring Fp16 and she had the nerve to diss the Egyptian pilots nd I showedhenra bunch of pictures of Egyptian pilots doing in fuel qualifications with Turkey when we got along with he nd now then cabin kiss out asses eft and right cheek. That chick you had pofoundfeelings about her and he is a TYOICAL example of how Pakistanis despies us and believe be the feeling is mutual butshwo stared this? YOU DID!!!! we had our aswid open for friedhip hut this Indi crap got in he way and we gave uo and gave the gfinger bcause we thought it wasfor usl
> 
> 
> Yeah bud, you speak the solid truth aaaaans it;sobvious the EAF HAS A SEW OF $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$TI SPEHD ON AIRAT ON rAFALES AND SU-35 AD mIg35 AD USHALLAHAL WEMWLL CLIM THE LIST OF IRPLAINES ADND NOCK THEM DON NE YONE HAHAHHA. YOU'RE RIHTG BRO.O



Sir,

You do not not like me---I give a rat's behind to it---. I don't have a problem with you targeting me. 

Majority of the posters here are of my children's age---and you don't need to be vulgar---.

My dislikes are based on my experience---but I am not using vulgarity as an expression to show my feelings.
@Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MastanKhan said:


> Sir,
> 
> You do not not like me---I give a rat's behind to it---. I don't have a problem with you targeting me.
> 
> Majority of the posters here are of my children's age---and you don't need to be vulgar---.
> 
> My dislikes are based on my experience---but I am not using vulgarity as an expression to show my feeling



Yeah that's right, I don't like you as far as I can throw you. You are the mot arrogant Pakistani on this board when you claimed that Egypt lost is soul by making financial deal with Saudi and THE UAE to buy weapons lik the Rafales and he MiG35 and now the 30 Su-30S what kind of a ignoramus you are if you thought that the money they gave us was to buy weapons hahahahahahahahahahha what a fooool!!!! The money was to save Egypt from falling into the abyss of a failed state thanks to that SCUMBAG MORSI but that's what you wished it would happed. Sad to remInd you that coudn't be further from the truth what a ignoramas being and good luck to you childen let's jut hope they don't turn like the mischievous father like their full of jealously Chow.

All the 50 MiG-35were bought thrght FINANCING from Russia not UAE money hahahahahahahahahaha what a clown and all 24 Rafales were bought with financing through French Dassaut what wuold yuo like to know more? OF yeah, the 30 Su-35 were bought through Russian financing any more quib? I'll be hppy to answer these questions and then some buby bcauseut's obvious you have no clue whatsoever the looks of it, I'm probably going to get banned from here. No love lost. MUCH BETTER FORUMS OUT THERE and the loss is YOURS!!!!!!! Mastankhan hahahahaha what kind of a name if that? Do yu shout ak-47at wedding and beat the shit out of the dancing girsl yuo filthy many show off hahahahah, We don't do tht ahit in Egypt let me remand of the scum that do that.
Oh, let me see if any Pakistani has the HEART to admit the filt that goes on in that county and Ill give yuo $20because its the gadamn truth. Same the bullshit mastankhsn because your full of shit! JUST LIKEYOU CLAIMD EGYPT LOST TO iSRAEl when we pounded then to oblivion.

ohyeah, remind me how many aces you have fihting in syria? 1 hahahaha, Egypt ha 5 aces reember that and the slew of Jews burried in the Sina hahhahahaha1 this about that mastahnkhan.i


OH, not interested in that stupid video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah that's right, I don't like you as far as I can throw you. You are the mot arrogant Pakistani on this board when you claimed that *Egypt lost is soul by making financial deal with Saudi and THE UAE to buy weapons lik the Rafales and he MiG35 and now the 30 Su-30S what kind of a ignoramus you are if you thought that the money they gave us was to buy weapons* hahahahahahahahahahha what a fooool!!!! The money was to save Egypt from falling into the abyss of a failed state thanks to that SCUMBAG MORSI but that's what you wished it would happed. Sad to remInd you that coudn't be further from the truth what a ignoramas being and good luck to you childen let's jut hope they don't turn like the mischievous father like their full of jealously Chow.
> 
> All the 50 MiG-35were bought thrght FINANCING from Russia not UAE money hahahahahahahahahaha what a clown and all 24 Rafales were bought with financing through French Dassaut what wuold yuo like to know more? OF yeah, the 30 Su-35 were bought through Russian financing any more quib? I'll be hppy to answer these questions and then some buby bcauseut's obvious you have no clue whatsoever the looks of it, I'm probably going to get banned from here. No love lost. MUCH BETTER FORUMS OUT THERE and the loss is YOURS!!!!!!! Mastankhan hahahahaha what kind of a name if that? Do yu shout ak-47at wedding and beat the shit out of the dancing girsl yuo filthy many show off hahahahah, We don't do tht ahit in Egypt let me remand of the scum that do that.
> Oh, let me see if any Pakistani has the HEART to admit the filt that goes on in that county and Ill give yuo $20because its the gadamn truth. Same the bullshit mastankhsn because your full of shit! JUST LIKEYOU CLAIMD EGYPT LOST TO iSRAEl when we pounded then to oblivion.
> 
> ohyeah, remind me how many aces you have fihting in syria? 1 hahahaha, Egypt ha 5 aces reember that and the slew of Jews burried in the Sina hahhahahaha1 this about that mastahnkhan.i
> 
> 
> OH, not interested in that stupid video.



Hi,

Please show me that quote---thank you.

Secondly---if that was quoted by me---there is no vulgarity in it---.


----------



## Gomig-21

i'll get to you, you denier of the spirit of the Egyptian Army and an Su-22 that reckoned over hundred dead isrealies may they rot in ETERNET HELL for theri filthy abuse's of stealing lads and that su-22asked for permission to wipe out the entire slew of fitly jews and you know what the great Sadat said? "No, we are not barbarians like those land garbing thieves and the made sure the iIsraelis filthy scum heard the radio ad the su-22 took pictures and circled around to stress the stress the rear of getting ahoy up like a bunch of pigs tht they are, Finally the su-22 left ad whet a relief that must of been for those escu suckig hofgs.


----------



## Mhmoud

I'm back after a few years and... what exactly is going on here? Is everyone alright?



Gomig-21 said:


> i'll get to you, you denier of the spirit of the Egyptian Army and an Su-22 that reckoned over hundred dead isrealies may they rot in ETERNET HELL for theri filthy abuse's of stealing lads and that su-22asked for permission to wipe out the entire slew of fitly jews and you know what the great Sadat said? "No, we are not barbarians like those land garbing thieves and the made sure the iIsraelis filthy scum heard the radio ad the su-22 took pictures and circled around to stress the stress the rear of getting ahoy up like a bunch of pigs tht they are, Finally the su-22 left ad whet a relief that must of been for those escu suckig hofgs.



I see you've changed. I've never seen you swear like this before. What happened?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Mack Truck

Mhmoud said:


> I'm back after a few years and... what exactly is going on here? Is everyone alright?
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've changed. I've never seen you swear like this before. What happened?



He's releasing the rage he has been burying deep down over the past years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mhmoud

Mack Truck said:


> He's releasing the rage he has been burying deep down over the past years.


Oh, right. I usually hold you guys like @Gomig-21 and @The SC to a high regard. Always patient and never swear or insult or antagonise. I'm sorry for coming back at an inopportune moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

*s*


----------



## ARCH٤R

A movie called "السرب" or in English “The Squadron” will be in cinemas this year in Egypt. It’s timeline dates back to the 2015 Derna Airstrikes and ultimately Egyptian F-16C Block 52s appears with AIM-9...Ls!



Someone please knock me out...
Trailer:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mack Truck

ARCH٤R said:


> A movie called "السرب" or in English “The Squadron” will be in cinemas this year in Egypt. It’s timeline dates back to the 2015 Derna Airstrikes and ultimately Egyptian F-16C Block 52s appears with AIM-9...Ls!
> View attachment 716452
> Someone please knock me out...
> Trailer:



All movies about military stuff contain inaccuracies and unrealistic details, it's actually hilarious, but all of it comes down to the fact that your average viewer is not going to scrutinize every detail, because they are probably not even aware of how things really are. Anyways, i find this type of movies to be cringe af, especially if it's politically motivated propaganda.


----------



## Xone

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> No they cannot---. Only a pakistani is stupid enough to believe in hos own sh-it---.
> 
> This person @Gomig-21 is clearly telling you the truth about pakistanis and nothing but the truth---and yet you still want to indulge.
> 
> Can't you kids get the message loud and clear---.


Thanks for valuable comments, LOUD and clear message. But better if you give the reason for the non cooperation. When Pakistan has been with other Arabs, There should be compelling reasons for such scant relationship with Egyptian armed forces. I am confident, you will share the background and logical arguments for such an outcome.
IMO, had it been Morsi, we would very strong relationship by now?


----------



## Titanium100

@Gomig-21 

I don't get the Turkey angle to why you can't work with Pakistan but if you were coming from PDF angle I would have understood. There are alot of filthy pakistani trolls on this boards but aside from that I don't see the dog-fight with Turkey or how it should be limiting Egypt-Pakistan relations. 

I truly hope the mods will take action against certain trolls on PDF and make an environment where arab positions are respected and not targetted. Arabohobia should be bannable under the new PDF guidelines. 

But aside from that I don't think Turkey cares about Egypt or it's internal or foreign policies. They were backing a losing side 8 years ago in Egypt that ship sailed. For future relations Egypt-Turkey can work together in many places. Time is just moving so quick that we can't live in the past


----------



## MastanKhan

Xone said:


> Thanks for valuable comments, LOUD and clear message. But better if you give the reason for the non cooperation. When Pakistan has been with other Arabs, There should be compelling reasons for such scant relationship with Egyptian armed forces. I am confident, you will share the background and logical arguments for such an outcome.
> IMO, had it been Morsi, we would very strong relationship by now?



Hi,

Let me state it in simple words---the egyptians are a different group of people---with civilization lasting over 5000 years---they have a different view point about people and life---.

Bottom line---you simply cannot have relationship with everyone---. Some people just don't like you---some people you don't like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

@mastan khan, thanks for your insight.
So the reason of this lacking warm relationship between Pakistan and Egypt is our strong relationship with Turkey. Why do we have such a relationship? For these are mutually beneficial for us. These are not based on any hatred for Egypt. Any ways. Pakistan had a strong relationship with UAE and KSA, and still not an enemy of Iran. If we can balance them. What is the problem with Egypt? Why can not we befriend? 
If Egypt can balance its relationship with US and Russia simultaneously, then the possibilities are endless.
I think there was no genuine need for strong interaction between us in the past, when there will be a need, people even get ready even to bury their hate and dislike. 
That is non-existent in our case. No need, no hate, no animosity, no cooperation, no wish for mutual relationship.


----------



## MastanKhan

Gomig-21 said:


> *s*



Hi,

I apologize to have offended you on a personal level---and I am sorry for that---.


Mhmoud said:


> I'm back after a few years and... what exactly is going on here? Is everyone alright?
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've changed. I've never seen you swear like this before. What happened?



Hi,

Maybe I stepped on his "tail" but I am apologizing for that---.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Xone said:


> Thanks for valuable comments, LOUD and clear message. But better if you give the reason for the non cooperation. When Pakistan has been with other Arabs, There should be compelling reasons for such scant relationship with Egyptian armed forces. I am confident, you will share the background and logical arguments for such an outcome.
> IMO, had it been Morsi, we would very strong relationship by now?





Titanium100 said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> I don't get the Turkey angle to why you can't work with Pakistan but if you were coming from PDF angle I would have understood. There are alot of filthy pakistani trolls on this boards but aside from that I don't see the dog-fight with Turkey or how it should be limiting Egypt-Pakistan relations.
> 
> I truly hope the mods will take action against certain trolls on PDF and make an environment where arab positions are respected and not targetted. Arabohobia should be bannable under the new PDF guidelines.
> 
> But aside from that I don't think Turkey cares about Egypt or it's internal or foreign policies. They were backing a losing side 8 years ago in Egypt that ship sailed. For future relations Egypt-Turkey can work together in many places. Time is just moving so quick that we can't live in the past





MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let me state it in simple words---the egyptians are a different group of people---with civilization lasting over 5000 years---they have a different view point about people and life---.
> 
> Bottom line---you simply cannot have relationship with everyone---. Some people just don't like you---some people you don't like.





Xone said:


> @mastan khan, thanks for your insight.
> So the reason of this lacking warm relationship between Pakistan and Egypt is our strong relationship with Turkey. Why do we have such a relationship? For these are mutually beneficial for us. These are not based on any hatred for Egypt. Any ways. Pakistan had a strong relationship with UAE and KSA, and still not an enemy of Iran. If we can balance them. What is the problem with Egypt? Why can not we befriend?
> If Egypt can balance its relationship with US and Russia simultaneously, then the possibilities are endless.
> I think there was no genuine need for strong interaction between us in the past, when there will be a need, people even get ready even to bury their hate and dislike.
> That is non-existent in our case. No need, no hate, no animosity, no cooperation, no wish for mutual relationship.





MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologize to have offended you on a personal level---and I am sorry for that---.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Maybe I stepped on his "tail" but I am apologizing for that---.


Everyone I’ve quoted should take this conversation to either personal profiles or certainly any other thread where it’s found considerably related, at personal profiles you aren’t expected to stick to a certain topic but here everyone is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xone

ARCH٤R said:


> Everyone I’ve quoted should take this conversation to either personal profiles or certainly any other thread where it’s found considerably related, at personal profiles you aren’t expected to stick to a certain topic but here everyone is.


Thanks for your suggestion,
*noted,*
My naïve question was, why there is a lack of military cooperation between Pakistan and Egypt?
was it irrelevant to to the topic?
My ask bring wrath and anger on the forum from both side, what the answer I got, you have already seen,
I have patience and temper to learn from my senior, whatever the way they like or can give.
But one thing is sure 
Admitting one's mistake is an uphill task, and only genuine and great people dare to take.
If people like me want to learn something from this Forum, what is wrong?
please share your take such lacking cooperation and relationship.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Biden administration approves the sale of 168 *RAM block 2* missiles to Egypt..












https://www.dsca.mil/press-media/ma...rframe-missiles-ram-block-2-tactical-missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Warrior100

*KH-35UE with 260 km range*

*



*


*Harpoon *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Guys I haven't responded because I have a new laptop and it won't let me remember the old password. Need help so I can continue this conversation with Mastakhan.

@ Waz @The Eagle or @WebMaster please help.
Thanks


----------



## Gomig-21

Ok I got my password thanks to Waz (standup guy or The Eagle but I doubt it was webmaster who doesn't really cater to people with problems, oh well)

So Mastanshkahan, you remember that Pakistani chick that worked somewhere in Qatar or the UAE I don't think Saudia would let a liar like that in that country LOLOL very very very obvious she was a liar hey don't feel bad oh car salesman, many Egyptians lie we're no better than you.

BUT, WHAT I DO RESENT ESXTREMENY BY YOU IS you THINKING YOU ARE Personally BETER THAN ANY EGYPTIAN or more importantly is how convinced you are those filthy thieves won the October war AND HOW DO I KNOW THAT? Even @The SC one of the greatest guys on this forum said a few post before he aggreged with me about that lying chick because when we opened up the thread for the 6th October war were we nihilated the Barlev line 16 posts dinghy crossed the Suez canal after shutting off all the FILTHY ISRAELI fire hoses they installed and we watched them at nighttime and took nighttime vision recon & photos and send frogmen in to shut the valves with cement hahahahahahahahahahaha what a Buch league of idiots you know what that means? IF not I'll tell you. Egyptian army new EXACTLY What those screaming fitly one-eyed bandit wanted to do with OUR PRECIOUS BIBLICAL LAND had set up to burn any Egyptian crossing in a dinghy or boat or anything like thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxat and you brushed it off like it was nothing!! jealously IS A KILLER AND A AGE OPPRESSOR REMEBER THAT. Oh and BTW, you know who got sweet case of the burning flames? YEP. you guessed it the ahole Israelis in their bunks screaming like cowards just like Private Ryan. At last those Germans had dignity and came out running trying to save themselves. these cowards were crying and you can gear them from Ismayilya hahahhahahah. Hemere welade el kalb!

Now back to your girlfriend who shamelessly pointed out at how dangerous and unreliable the Egyptian pilots are in the Kuwaiti exercise is nothing but a COMPLETE liar. because guess ? you want the dangerous in the sense that using evading sneaking techniques and luring close battel to avoid BVR and to down th enemy in your territory. This is what the Egyptian pilots were doing and practically destroying every single 1qir force so what does sweehweart say? LMFAO

And to show yuo the class of THE Egyptian piolot, this sSu-22 asked control tore if he could destroy the entire gang of thieves and call in o[additional strikes, command said no their burrieying their dead let them do it.

Anyone have that GREAT picture of the hundreds dead thieving Israeis SCUM being burried in OUR sina and the Su-22 was just performing recon? Please post it for me and Maskhabadaman. @The SC please find it and post it for me I'll owe you one. and Maskhsdabman, do yourself a favor and tell your tootsie roll to shut the hell up until she knows what the seh REALLY is talkingabout. 





EAF Su-22 Making sure isreali pilot is in pieces+.
EAF MiG AND RAFALENDOING BUDDY-BUDDY AND MUST BE A UNIVERSAL BASKET WEAVE OR MODIFIED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Biden administration approves the sale of 168 *RAM block 2* missiles to Egypt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dsca.mil/press-media/ma...rframe-missiles-ram-block-2-tactical-missiles



OOOFFF ya SC 2alla al halaLWL DE YnjhAr ajrak like Adel Imama says lol.a

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Xone said:


> Thanks for valuable comments, LOUD and clear message. But better if you give the reason for the non cooperation. When Pakistan has been with other Arabs, There should be compelling reasons for such scant relationship with Egyptian armed forces. I am confident, you will share the background and logical arguments for such an outcome.
> IMO, had it been Morsi, we would very strong relationship by now?



Don't listen to a single piece of that rubbish.




QUOTE="Xone, post: 12964950, member: 197361"]
@mastan khan, thanks for your insight.
So the reason of this lacking warm relationship between Pakistan and Egypt is our strong relationship with Turkey. Why do we have such a relationship? For these are mutually beneficial for us. These are not based on any hatred for Egypt. Any ways. Pakistan had a strong relationship with UAE and KSA, and still not an enemy of Iran. If we can balance them. What is the problem with Egypt? Why can not we befriend?
If Egypt can balance its relationship with US and Russia simultaneously, then the possibilities are endless.
I think there was no genuine need for strong interaction between us in the past, when there will be a need, people even get ready even to bury their hate and dislike.
That is non-existent in our case. No need, no hate, no animosity, no cooperation, no wish for mutual relationship.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gomig-21

MastanKhan said:


> No they cannot---. Only a pakistani is stupid enough to believe in hos own sh-it---.



This is the perfect example of a smart ***. How dare you underestimate us by insulting genuine Pakistanis 9who think you're a genuine cook) who have the good nature to develop a relationship between the courtiers.. this arrogant pesticide or I should call electrical salesmen is with I'm talking about, the KING OF FRAUDS .


----------



## MastanKhan

Gomig-21 said:


> This is the perfect example of a smart ***. How dare you underestimate us by insulting genuine Pakistanis 9who think you're a genuine cook) who have the good nature to develop a relationship between the courtiers.. this arrogant pesticide or I should call electrical salesmen is with I'm talking about, the KING OF FRAUDS .



Hi,

Son--I realize now that you have some mental issues---. Please take care of your health.

I made an error in offering apology---and I take it back---.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok I got my password thanks to Waz (standup guy or The Eagle but I doubt it was webmaster who doesn't really cater to people with problems, oh well)
> 
> So Mastanshkahan, you remember that Pakistani chick that worked somewhere in Qatar or the UAE I don't think Saudia would let a liar like that in that country LOLOL very very very obviopus she was a liar hey don't fee;l bad oh car salesman, many egyptian die we
> re not better than y0ou;.
> 
> BUT, WHAT I DO RESENT ESXTREMENY BY YOU IS you THINK,KING YOU ARE PERSONA;;U BETER THAN ANY EGYPTIAN AND HOW DO i KNOW THAT? even @The SC one of the greatest guys on this forum said a few post before he aggreged with me about that lying chick because when we opened up the thread for the 6th October war were we nihilated the Barlev line 16 post sand crossed the Suez canal after shutting off all the FIOLTHY ISRAELI fire hoses they installed and we watched them at nighttime and took nighttime vision and send frogmen in to shiut the valves with cement hahahahahahahahahahaha what a Buch league of idiots yoou know what that means? IF not I'll tell you. Egyptian army new EXACTLY What those screaming fitly one-eyed bandit wanted to do with OUR PRECIOUS BIBLICAL LAND had set up to burn any Egyptian crossing in a dinghy or boat or anything like twat and you brushed it off like it was nothing!! jELOUYSLY IS A KILLER AND A AGE OPPRESSOR REMEBER THAT. Oh and BTW, you know who got sweet case of the burning flames? YEP. you guessed it the ahole Israelis in their bunks screaming like cowards just like Private Ryan. At last those Germans had dignity and came out running trying to save themselves. these cowards were crying and you can gear them from Ismayilya hahahhahahah. Hemere welade el kalb!
> 
> Now back to your girlfriend who shamelessly pointed out at how dangerous and unreliable the Egyptian pilots are in the Kuwaiti exercise is nothing but a COMPLETE liar. because guess ? you want the dangerous in the sense that using evading sneaking techniques and luring close battel to avoid BVR and to down th enemy in your territory. This is what the Egyptian pilots were doing and practically destroying every single 1qir force so what does sweehweart say? LMFAO
> 
> And to show yuo the class of THE Egyptian piolot, this sSu-22 asked control tore if he could destroy the entire gang of thieves and call in o[additional strikes, command said no their burrieying their dead let them do it.
> 
> Anyone have that GREAT picture of the hundreds dead thieving Israeis SCUM being burried in OUR sina and the Su-22 was just performing recon? Please post it for me and Maskhabadaman. @The SC please find it and post it for me I'll owe you one. and Maskhsdabman, do yourself a favor and tell your tootsie roll to shut the hell up until she knows what the seh REALLY is talkingabout.
> 
> View attachment 717884
> 
> EAF Su-22 Making sure isreali pilot is in pieces+.
> EAF MiG AND RAFALENDOING BUDDY-BUDDY AND MUST BE A UNIVERSAL BASKET WEAVE OR MODIFIED.
> 
> View attachment 717886


Not sure if it is these ones..

https://testpilot.ru/review/war/egipet_2.htm


----------



## Gomig-21

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Son--I realize now that you have some mental issues---. Please take care of your health.
> 
> I made an error in offering apology---and I take it back---.



Hahaha, that's your best comeback? Nothing substantive or counter-argumentative? Just poor, self pity combined with a small inconsequential dig? That's because you know that chick was a pure liar of the biggest elk and once confronted by me, she quieted down for many, many pages.

BTW, why did you change a lot of my posts or cross them out? I know it wasn't a moderator because I said nothing wrong and would've been warned by them. Next time have more courage.



The SC said:


> Not sure if it is these ones..
> 
> https://testpilot.ru/review/war/egipet_2.htm



YES! I couldn't find it for some reason. So this MiG-21 and a couple others destroyed this scummy band of land thieves and both were recon aircraft, the 21 and 22 and both asked command for permission to destroy them completely as it is part of war just as they did the same to many of us is 1967 and command said no, let them bury their dead and care for their wounded. This is the class Egypt has in war and maybe had it been more ruthless, it would've taken the entire Sinai and forced the US to confront Russia. They should've napalmed every one of them (even though Geneva Convention doesn't allow it {especially wounded marked helo evacuation) but see how much of that the Israelis got around LOL) or captured them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From the French Air and Space Force:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Gomig-21 said:


> * BTW, why did you change a lot of my posts or cross them out? I know it wasn't a moderator because I said nothing wrong and would've been warned by them. Next time have more courage.*
> 
> 
> 
> YES! I couldn't find it for some reason. So this MiG-21 and a couple others destroyed this scummy band of land thieves and both were recon aircraft, the 21 and 22 and both asked command for permission to destroy them completely as it is part of war just as they did the same to many of us is 1967 and command said no, let them bury their dead and care for their wounded. This is the class Egypt has in war and maybe had it been more ruthless, it would've taken the entire Sinai and forced the US to confront Russia. They should've napalmed every one of them (even though Geneva Convention doesn't allow it {especially wounded marked helo evacuation) but see how much of that the Israelis got around LOL) or captured them.
> 
> View attachment 718034



Hi,

Youngman, you are acting confused. I have nothing to do with crossing out your posts or changing them---.


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> From the French Air and Space Force:



You love those pyramid shots, eye?  Love seeing the A-400 in Egypt almost more than the Rafale to be perfectly honest with you. We ordered 4 of them but couldn't make the financing work and 2 weren't going to work. But notice one thing, I learned many years ago when I got in the cockpit of a DC10 is how easy it is to navigate those aircraft with those screens and find destinations and return them to base. Now with much more sophisticated GPS, it's 50xs easier.

The other thing that is cool to notice about the Rafale is not that it took 20 years to sell their first batch, but that especially triangulated canard does not act as a stabilizers. I'm sur you know that but not too many know that it only controls the amount of air flowing over the wings, not like the Typhoon whatsoever which actually is a stabilizer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> You love those pyramid shots, eye?  Love seeing the A-400 in Egypt almost more than the Rafale to be perfectly honest with you. We ordered 4 of them but couldn't make the financing work and 2 weren't going to work. But notice one thing, I learned many years ago when I got in the cockpit of a DC10 is how easy it is to navigate those aircraft with those screens and find destinations and return them to base. Now with much more sophisticated GPS, it's 50xs easier.
> 
> The other thing that is cool to notice about the Rafale is not that it took 20 years to sell their first batch, but that especially triangulated canard does not act as a stabilizers. I'm sur you know that but not too many know that it only controls the amount of air flowing over the wings, not like the Typhoon whatsoever which actually is a stabilizer.


Yup close coupled canards FTW!
The design philosophy behind the Rafale is just lovely, designed to be "Omnirole" from day 1, Carrier ops, Running low to hit Moscow with Nukes....just wow.
The AdA also train like hell to validate such concepts, some dangers encountered as such:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/fren...ltitude-training-flight.702200/#post-12972143
The USAF boss just indicated towards a 4.5Gen jet also possibly forming a big part of future operations:
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...thats-less-advanced-than-f-35-to-replace-f-16

Raw performance of Su-35S/Euro Canards/F-15EX etc will still be useful 30-40 years down the line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

I hope new Egyptian developments at EDEX are as interesting as what we saw at IDEX.


----------



## The SC

" *Egypt is a strategic partner for us*.” *Commander of the US Central Command

http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/2612546.aspx*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Couple of interesting developments - today  "US secretary of state made a phone call Today with the Egyptian Foreign Minister Both parties discussed issues of mutual interest &amp; exchanged views on regional issues US secretary of state expressed concern over Egypt’s potential procurement of Su-35 fighter jets from Russia https://t.co/mfQ2QvOC5B" / Twitter 






Funny how they're still concerned about the Su-35SE. 

On another cool note, Egyptian Navy becomes the first user of the MBDA MICA NG VL surface to air launch missile to equip all the Gowinds and Meko frigates.






Some interesting new pics of EAF F-16s and pilots and some pretty interesting munitions hanging on the underwing pylons.





EAF Block 52 part of the aggressors squadron going on a certain traveling mission with the CFTs, additional underwing tanks and that carry/baggage center line canister.




One of the cooler images of an EAF AN-74 that I've seen in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

I knew it Arab international optronics did make a new RWS. Interesting M2 browning is quite a powerful armament for light vehicles.











This looks like a new thermal optic maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Who or what would you say is Egypt's primary national security threat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Stryker1982 said:


> Who or what would you say is Egypt's primary national security threat


An old saying: " If you want peace..prepare for war.."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*Egypt fighter deal still ruffling American feathers*
Posted 8 January 2021 · Add Comment

As 2020 was a bumper year for fighter aircraft across the MENA region, Jon Lake looks at this, and various other, defence matters.

_




Upsetting the US: The first Sukhoi Su-35SKs were delivered to Egypt on August 5. 
Picture: SUKHOI_

The first Sukhoi Su-35SKs were delivered to Egypt on August 5, after the signing a $2 billion contract for 24 of the Russian-made fighters in March 2019.

The Su-35SKs followed a similar number of Dassault Rafales and 46 MiG-29M/M2 fighters.
The deal attracted the ire of the US, with threats of sanctions under the Countering America’s Adversaries Through Sanctions Act (CAATSA) regulation.
This prompted Major-General Nasr Salem, a professor of strategic studies at the Nasser Higher Military Academy, to ask: “Why doesn’t the US supply Egypt with the F-35 fighters that it supplied Israel with, since it is objecting to the Russian Su-35 fighter deal?”

Though the US has been unwilling to export the Lockheed Martin F-35A Joint Strike Fighter to the region, in an effort to ensure that one of its allies maintains a ‘qualitative military edge’, the US and the UAE are understood to be working towards having a letter of agreement for the supply of F-35s in place in time for UAE National Day, celebrated on December 2.

Any delivery of F-35s to the UAE will inevitably lead to pressure from Saudi Arabia to acquire more advanced fighters, in order to maintain the ‘balance of power’.

Saudi Arabia could make its own request for F-35s, or could confirm its long-expected order for 48 more Eurofighter Typhoons – ensuring that these are to the latest standard, with the new Leonardo ECRS Mk 2 radar, which provides advanced electronic attack capabilities, allowing the aircraft to operate even in the most contested airspace.

The Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) has now received almost all of its 84 new-build F-15SA Advanced Eagles ordered in December 2011. It received the first two in December 2016, with an additional 26 in 2017, 21 in 2018, 25 in 2019, and four in 2020 for a total of 78 delivered to date.

Just six remain undelivered, and three of these are expected to remain in the US for training and test duties.

The new build F-15SAs are to be augmented by 70 F-15SRs – existing F-15S Strike Eagles converted to the new F-15SA standard.

In Iraq, the worsening security situation has led to a withdrawal of US advisors and contractors from some air force bases, including Balad, home to the Iraqi Air Force fleet of F-16C/D fighter-bombers. This, in turn, led to a dramatic reduction in F-16 serviceability and availability.

Iraq received the first of 28 F-16Cs and eight two-seat F-16Ds in mid-2015, equipping the 9th Fighter Squadron at Balad. These aircraft were, by far, the most capable aircraft operated by the Iraqi Air Force since the end of Saddam Hussein’s rule, and have been heavily committed to the war against the so-called Islamic State.

There have been reports that the Iraqi Defence Ministry has undertaken discussions with Moscow with the aim of purchasing the Mikoyan MiG-29 to replace the troubled F-16 fleet. It would seem likely that Iraq is being offered the modernised MiG-29M/M2, as used by Egypt.

The Saddam-era Iraqi Air Force operated first generation MiG-29s, taking delivery of some 38 aircraft. Five were shot down during Operation Desert Storm, 12 were destroyed on the ground, and four fled to Iran. Of the remainder, about 12 were still in service when the type was withdrawn from use in 1995 – a retirement prompted by a need for engine overhauls, which Iraq was unable to undertake.
Syria was also an historic operator of the original MiG-29 variant, taking delivery of 48 from 1988, 14 more in 2000, and then about 22 second-hand aircraft in 2001-02.

About 20 were upgraded to MiG-29SM standards from 2011, gaining a new N019ME pulse-Doppler radar, compatible with the Vympel NPO R77 ‘Amraamski’ air-to-air missile, and with new hardpoints allowing a heavier weaponload to be carried, including a number of new precision-guided weapons.
The cockpit, navigation and communications systems, were also upgraded.

One of the upgraded aircraft was lost in a fatal accident at Shayrat Air Base in March 2020.
On May 30, the Syrian SANA news agency reported that Russia had supplied Syria with a “second batch of modernised MiG-29 fighter jets” that it claimed were “more effective than the previous generation”.
The new aircraft were handed over at Khmeimim (the main Russian air base in Syria), before being dispatched to different bases across the country. They were reported to have begun combat operations on June 1.

The two batches of new MiG-29s were said to have included between six and 10 aircraft each, but the variant involved was not specified.

The new aircraft will probably be fitted with Talisman jamming pods, a number of which were acquired from the Defence Initiatives company in Belarus, and which have been used by Syrian MiG-29s for some months.

Some of the new aircraft seem to have been flown on to join General Khalifa Haftar’s Libyan National Army Air Force in Libya, with the US Africa Command issuing a press release alleging that the MiG-29 jets flown to Syria had been intended to support Haftar.

Unmarked MiG-29s did begin operating from Al Jufra in Libya from June 2020. One of them was reportedly lost on June 28, and another on September 7.

With relations between Azerbaijan and Armenia deteriorating, Turkey deployed Lockheed Martin F-16 fighters and TAI T129 attack helicopters to Nakhchivan Airfield in Azerbaijan to participate in the ‘TurAz Qartalı-2020’ joint exercises.

Though they had returned home by the time tensions exploded into full-scale military conflict between the two Caucasus neighbours, there are reports that Azerbaijan has requested the sale of T129s for its own air force.

Another helicopter request has been made by Jordan, with the US State Department approving the possible sale of a single UH-60M Black Hawk helicopter.

The Royal Jordanian Air Force (RJAF) has previously taken delivery of eight UH-60L and two VIP-configured VH-60M Black Hawks, augmenting the survivors of eight S-70A-11s acquired in the 1990s and five ex-US Army UH-60As that were donated in 2015.

All are operated by the RJAF’s No30 Squadron, based at Zarqa, as part of the Special Operations Aviation Brigade.





__





Egypt fighter deal still ruffling American feathers | Times Aerospace


Upsetting the US: The first Sukhoi Su-35SKs were delivered to Egypt on August 5. Picture: SUKHOI The first Sukhoi Su-35SKs were delivered to Egypt on August 5, after the signing a $2 billion contract for 24 of the Russian-made fighters in March 2019. The Su-35SKs followed a...




www.arabianaerospace.aero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ejaz007 said:


> *Egypt fighter deal still ruffling American feathers*



It's crazy because what is the US going to do when the EAF orders a large batch of Su-57s? It's only a matter of time that will happen with the way things have gone, the writing is on the wall, it's just when. But if the EAF can't even put an AIM-120 on one of its 200+ F-16s, what the heck is it supposed to do? There's only so many Rafales the EAF can buy, so eventually the Russian fighters are just too good and come with major weapons for the money. 

So it will be really interesting to see how this develops and if the US does in fact impose sanctions on Egypt because of the Su-35 and what happens to that relationship then? I don't think the Biden administration can be effective and show it's not scared of losing any friendship over definitive policy it needs to impose. What the extent of these sanctions would be? Not sure, maybe that's how the Biden Admin can show a little love by not making it too nasty or whatever and just send a message. But either way, it needs to do something otherwise it gets eaten alive and will be called a wimp and the same as the Trump Admin. 

In the meantime, Tahya Misr getting some aerial lifeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey so @The SC & @Philip the Arab & @Lord Of Gondor and anyone else who would be interested, turns out this is specifically the KH-35UE. Originally it was listed as just the E which would make it only a ship/sea cruise missile. But the UE now makes it a 260 km ranged land or sea cruise missile and in that Facebook video with all that crazy footages (including the incredible few seconds that show one of the EAF MiG-29M/35 buddy-buddy refueling an EAF Rafale!!!! lol) it shows the launch sequence in this picture here as they drop this KH-35UE on one of the cretins' hiding places and what an explosion it creates lmao. If I can get that video, I will and post it. Waiting for it to possibly end up on You Tube to make the posting easy. 






This is also from that video I think. The cast of fighters minus the Rafale. F-16blk 52 and MiG-29M/35.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey so @The SC & @Philip the Arab & @Lord Of Gondor and anyone else who would be interested, turns out this is specifically the KH-35UE. Originally it was listed as just the E which would make it only a ship/sea cruise missile. But the UE now makes it a 260 km ranged land or sea cruise missile and in that Facebook video with all that crazy footages (including the incredible few seconds that show one of the EAF MiG-29M/35 buddy-buddy refueling an EAF Rafale!!!! lol) it shows the launch sequence in this picture here as they drop this KH-35UE on one of the cretins' hiding places and what an explosion it creates lmao. If I can get that video, I will and post it. Waiting for it to possibly end up on You Tube to make the posting easy.
> 
> View attachment 721140
> 
> 
> This is also from that video I think. The cast of fighters minus the Rafale. F-16blk 52 and MiG-29M/35.


I like it bro, big warhead as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362029730074140676

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I like it bro, big warhead as well.



If you ever get a chance to check out the entire video of that, it's worth it. They show some pretty rare F-16 dumb bomb drops also with the F-16 pitching towards the target, then dropping the Mk-83 probably and then lifting away. Very old school stuff. This is right after they've dropped their GBU-12 laser-guided bombs lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Here's the quick catch off that video of what I was referring to earlier. A single MiG-29M/35 buddy-buddy refueling a Rafale. So there is some universal fittings to those baskets as well as the probe ends. Very cool & interesting. I'm guessing an airforce like the Indian Air Force also does this frequently because of their vast numbers of varying aircraft with the buddy-buddy capability. Just they're used to seeing it often so it's no big deal. For us it's a completely new phenomenon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Here's that video. Some great EAF action especially by the F-16s dropping GBU-12s but the old school dumb bomb drops are fantastic. Towards the end of the video. Also shows the MiG/Rafale buddy-buddy hookup from outside and inside the Rafale cockpit. Some excellent anti-cretin footage.






القوات الجوية المصرية السيف البتار - YouTube

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Is there photo of Egyptian Su-35? Are they delivered?


----------



## Warrior100

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Is there photo of Egyptian Su-35? Are they delivered?


At least five were delivered and could be more but still they didn't show it ,may be to avoid more issues with US .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian female police officers are becoming much more popular in the women's police academy. There are quite a few serving with the United Nations peace keeping forces in central Africa and other places. Soon we might see an introduction of females in the armed forces. They can certainly play a huge role in the non-operational sector of the military as an introduction.









































Egyptian female peacekeeper in Bukavu, D.R. Congo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Egyptian female police officers are becoming much more popular in the women's police academy. There are quite a few serving with the United Nations peace keeping forces in central Africa and other places. Soon we might see an introduction of females in the armed forces. They can certainly play a huge role in the non-operational sector of the military as an introduction.
> 
> View attachment 722061
> 
> 
> View attachment 722063
> 
> 
> View attachment 722062
> 
> 
> View attachment 722064
> 
> 
> View attachment 722065
> 
> 
> View attachment 722066
> 
> 
> View attachment 722067
> 
> 
> View attachment 722068


I'd hate to have to use a G3 as a service weapon especially if I was a woman.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I'd hate to have to use a G3 as a service weapon especially if I was a woman.



Even the UN female is using a G36. The AR 70/90 became instantly popular once they showed up in Egypt a while back, especially with the police units which they seem to be relegated to.

The newly formed anti-terrorism police unit Black Cobra.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Lord Of Gondor , some more stills from the video with those unmarked EAF Mirage 2K taking off. I'll tell ya, not often do you see these types of long, low level take offs that you see US display teams do a lot of. I've even witnessed a few of those types of takeoffs by the F-22 Raptor and F-15 as it seems to be a crowd pleaser. Plane takes off with 2/3 of the runway left and it moves off to one side and stays low for a while until it reaches close to the end of the runway and pilot pulls back the stick and goes vertical. Too bad they didn't catch the whole sequence here, just part of the low level after takeoff. The EAF Rafales do it occasionally as well as the MiG-29Ms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*VL-MICA NG*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

A new pair of Su-35SEs was seen being final tested before delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> A new pair of Su-35SEs was seen being final tested before delivery.
> 
> View attachment 722228
> 
> 
> View attachment 722229
> 
> 
> View attachment 722230


The camo is just spectacular!
Did you know:
The Russians faced so many swarm drone attacks on Khmemim and absolutely diddly squat was done on ANY air asset of the RuFAF.
Despite the sanctions and other coercive measures they have demonstrated air superiority in a complex environment.
The Su-35S is still the backbone of the same.
Props to the Russians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Today is the 51s anniversary of the Egyptian Special Operation in 1970 to damage the Israeli oil rig in Abidjan, off the coast of Cote D'Ivoire . The rig was intended to be operated in Sinai! This goes to prove more and more about my theory that they were planning on keeping the Sinai for as long as they could, maybe even annex it should that opportunity arise. Good thing that was quickly erased out of their minds in October of 1973 and shortly thereafter.

Back to this oil rig.

At the time, Abidjan was full of not only Mossad agents protecting the oil rig, but also with CIA agents who were guarding the NASA astronauts during their visit to Côte D'Ivoire.

Also Israel was precariously protecting the rig by operating it through 4 countries.

The main operating companies were from US and the UK, while the rig itself was rented from Canada, and the pulling ship from the Netherlands .

Egyptian intelligence spotted the rig for first time in Port-Alfred, Canada! Then they kept tabs on it in Ponta Delgada -Portugal, then in Dakar, Senegal, and then eventually in Abidjan on the coast of Le Cote D'Ivoire where it was attacked by the Egyptian frogmen who planted sets of explosives, had them detonated and severely and effectively damaged the oil rig. All this surveillance and planning and attacking in the night and underwater went without a single hitch and especially without being discovered one bit.

Back in 1970, there wasn't a lot of reconnaissance options available to Egypt, especially for long distance to Canada all the way to Africa. So Egyptian Intelligence had used multiple agents on the ground and on water to trace and locate the rig through oceans transits, some of them were foreigners, one of them was a Canadian female journalist, and the others were two members of the Irish Republican Army and a restaurant owner in Portugal .

Some Egyptian agents transferred the explosives from Egypt through European airports by private planes all the way to cote D'Ivoire.

After blowing up the rig in several vital areas and damaging it quite extensively, they couldn't fix it without paying so much that it exceeded the cost of renting it, so the Canadian company cancelled the contract with Israel and the rig was sold as a scrap. Mission successfully accomplished. 

MORE IMPORTANTLY is the Israelis were denied steeling Egyptian oil from Sinai in their illegal attempted theft of it! That, along with the great intelligence and quiet work behind the scenes while never being discovered and of course, the successful Special Ops mission that rendered the rig a complete waste of a heaping pile of steaming dung! lol. You see, you only hear of the failed stuff that makes the news etc. But you never really hear about these many successful special ops missions the Egyptian Armed Forced successfully pulled off, and better that way.

The route of the rig's travel until it met its demise at the hands of Egyptian Special Operations Frogmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Warrior100

Gomig-21 said:


> Today is the 51s anniversary of the Egyptian Special Operation in 1970 to damage the Israeli oil rig in Abidjan, off the coast of Cote D'Ivoire . The rig was intended to be operated in Sinai! This goes to prove more and more about my theory that they were planning on keeping the Sinai for as long as they could, maybe even annex it should that opportunity arise. Good thing that was quickly erased out of their minds in October of 1973 and shortly thereafter.
> 
> Back to this oil rig.
> 
> At the time, Abidjan was full of not only Mossad agents protecting the oil rig, but also with CIA agents who were guarding the NASA astronauts during their visit to Côte D'Ivoire.
> 
> Also Israel was precariously protecting the rig by operating it through 4 countries.
> 
> The main operating companies were from US and the UK, while the rig itself was rented from Canada, and the pulling ship from the Netherlands .
> 
> Egyptian intelligence spotted the rig for first time in Port-Alfred, Canada! Then they kept tabs on it in Ponta Delgada -Portugal, then in Dakar, Senegal, and then eventually in Abidjan on the coast of Le Cote D'Ivoire where it was attacked by the Egyptian frogmen who planted sets of explosives, had them detonated and severely and effectively damaged the oil rig. All this surveillance and planning and attacking in the night and underwater went without a single hitch and especially without being discovered one bit.
> 
> Back in 1970, there wasn't a lot of reconnaissance options available to Egypt, especially for long distance to Canada all the way to Africa. So Egyptian Intelligence had used multiple agents on the ground and on water to trace and locate the rig through oceans transits, some of them were foreigners, one of them was a Canadian female journalist, and the others were two members of the Irish Republican Army and a restaurant owner in Portugal .
> 
> Some Egyptian agents transferred the explosives from Egypt through European airports by private planes all the way to cote D'Ivoire.
> 
> After blowing up the rig in several vital areas and damaging it quite extensively, they couldn't fix it without paying so much that it exceeded the cost of renting it, so the Canadian company cancelled the contract with Israel and the rig was sold as a scrap. Mission successfully accomplished.
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY is the Israelis were denied steeling Egyptian oil from Sinai in their illegal attempted theft of it! That, along with the great intelligence and quiet work behind the scenes while never being discovered and of course, the successful Special Ops mission that rendered the rig a complete waste of a heaping pile of steaming dung! lol. You see, you only hear of the failed stuff that makes the news etc. But you never really hear about these many successful special ops missions the Egyptian Armed Forced successfully pulled off, and better that way.
> 
> The route of the rig's travel until it met its demise at the hands of Egyptian Special Operations Frogmen.
> 
> View attachment 723081
> 
> View attachment 723082



*Amzing operation ,what about the myth of Mossad and the invincible army *

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Warrior100

@Gomig-21 

I found this video of the leader of the operation "Mohamed Nassim " who took explosives through Rome and Paris airports . 

He heared the explosions when he was in the hotel 5 or 7 km away .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Warrior100 said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> I found this video of the leader of the operation "Mohamed Nassim " who took explosives through Rome and Paris airports .
> 
> He heared the explosions when he was in the hotel 5 or 7 km away .



Outstanding! Thank you for looking that up and posting it. That way it becomes more factual as some people probably doubt that ever happened and think a lot of these incredible success stories are made up propaganda. As a matter of fact, this was kept quiet for decades! lol.

BTW, I know those fellas from 73 Historians from before they started that whole group and were doing extensive research. They wanted to debunk the infamous "crazy Egyptian Pilot" who pulled off the Split-S at 3000 feet of something like that and the History Channel had Giora Epstein claiming he ended up shooting him down. That's what started that whole thing with those fellas. Now they've put together an excellent group of stories from all the events that happened, including this one, apparently. Great find!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Warrior100

Gomig-21 said:


> Outstanding! Thank you for looking that up and posting it. That way it becomes more factual as some people probably doubt that ever happened and think a lot of these incredible success stories are made up propaganda. As a matter of fact, this was kept quiet for decades! lol.
> 
> BTW, I know those fellas from 73 Historians from before they started that whole group and were doing extensive research. They wanted to debunk the infamous "crazy Egyptian Pilot" who pulled off the Split-S at 3000 feet of something like that and the History Channel had Giora Epstein claiming he ended up shooting him down. That's what started that whole thing with those fellas. Now they've put together an excellent group of stories from all the events that happened, including this one, apparently. Great find!



*Because the US think tanks spread only the Israeli stories .

Here i found also a quote from a book written by Amin Howeidi , director of general intelligence from 1967 to 1970. 

He confirmed the Canadian company cancelled the contract with Israel after the operation .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice, 4th launch of the Type 209 submarine for the EN. And the new fist pump to go with this new world we live in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

From IDEX 2021Egyptian pavilion

New thermal optic for vehicle?





Rws previously discussed




Thermal weapon sight




A lor of new systems behind him i think thermals.





Seems new RWS is undergoing tests

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Egyptian female police officers are becoming much more popular in the women's police academy. There are quite a few serving with the United Nations peace keeping forces in central Africa and other places. Soon we might see an introduction of females in the armed forces. They can certainly play a huge role in the non-operational sector of the military as an introduction.
> 
> View attachment 722061
> 
> 
> View attachment 722063
> 
> 
> View attachment 722062
> 
> 
> View attachment 722064
> 
> 
> View attachment 722065
> 
> 
> View attachment 722066
> 
> 
> View attachment 722067
> 
> 
> View attachment 722068
> 
> 
> Egyptian female peacekeeper in Bukavu, D.R. Congo.
> 
> View attachment 722069



I don't understand all this UN peacekeeping going on


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> I don't understand all this UN peacekeeping going on



My father spent his entire career with the United Nations, he was a financial administrator in charge of weeding out corruption in certain countries that they would assign him to. This type of UN peacekeeping forces is part of a different component of the UN which is in charge of areas that have a lot of tribal warring parties and a peace agreement or a cease fire has been established and they're assigned with maintaining that peace. They're areas that don't necessarily have a large police or army and need all the help they can get. They also make sure that a lot of the aid the UN is supplying goes to the proper individuals who deserve them and not get stolen and sold in the black market etc.

Al Fateh Gowind and the French carrier Charles De Gaulle make a pass during the French and Egyptian naval exercise in the Red Sea last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

More from the Charles De Gaulle cutting through the Suez Canal and I believe headed north towards the Mediterranean after finishing the exercise with the Egyptian Navy. Navy Rafales with those beefed up landing gears. I believe the ship belongs to the Belgian navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Can't wait for EDEX to get the brochures of all the systems i'm seeing that I don't recognize from last EDEX. I hope we get some great coverage so I can post it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

D69 thermal for vehicles from the Egyptian company Arab international optronica, I'm not sure what it is going to do but from the the videos I suspect it is going into a tank destroyer version on a BMP or Sinai-2000 chassis.

These images suck I had to take a picture of a video inside a video.

Showing the thermal imager and what looks to be a RK-3 Corsar ATGM










It is on this chassis, I think it is on the BMP or Sinai-200










The D69 on top of the vehicle in some type of enclosure





It is also being tested by the Egyptian armed forces.






Line of different size thermal sights for weapons and the D69 on the farthest right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Can't wait for EDEX to get the brochures of all the systems i'm seeing that I don't recognize from last EDEX. I hope we get some great coverage so I can post it here.



That's a good thing that you don't recognize some of the stuff. Being that you're on top of all these new developments like no one else I know and you're seeing things you don't recognize can only mean that they're on a roll producing all sorts of new stuff. That's only a good thing.

The Egyptian set up at IDEX this year was rather modest and mostly participatory it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a good thing that you don't recognize some of the stuff. Being that you're on top of all these new developments like no one else I know and you're seeing things you don't recognize can only mean that they're on a roll producing all sorts of new stuff. That's only a good thing.
> 
> The Egyptian set up at IDEX this year was rather modest and mostly participatory it seems.
> 
> View attachment 724301
> 
> 
> View attachment 724302
> 
> 
> View attachment 724303
> 
> 
> View attachment 724304


Yeah, there is a lot to be wanted at EDEX 2021 and I think we'll see some interesting stuff after all it would have been 3 years since EDEX in 2018.

Egyptian company Arab International Optronics produces both the RWS and thermal sight for driver for the new Temsah-4 vehicle.





This is the same driver thermal that was new at IDEX in February.





Imagery from vehicle thermal system







This is good and allows Egypt to offer a full package and eliminating the need to import very important systems that would cost a lot more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Good stuff, ya Billip! That thermal imagery unit looks pretty good. Man they've been producing a lot of different stuff. Hopefully it's all a prelude to items that will end up in an indigenously built UCAV or something along those lines. Would love to see them move into that line of local production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> More from the Charles De Gaulle cutting through the Suez Canal and I believe headed north towards the Mediterranean after finishing the exercise with the Egyptian Navy. Navy Rafales with those beefed up landing gears. I believe the ship belongs to the Belgian navy.
> 
> View attachment 723789
> 
> 
> View attachment 723790
> 
> 
> View attachment 723791


Great shots!
Heading towards India for Exercise Varuna 2021
CDG will be exercising with INS Vikramaditya, can't wait for MiG-29K/Rafale M images!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Great shots!
> Heading towards India for Exercise Varuna 2021
> CDG will be exercising with INS Vikramaditya, can't wait for MiG-29K/Rafale M images!



Looking at the pictures again, the reason I said they were heading north is because of the timing since those pics came out AFTER the exercise with the EGN in the Red Sea. So it only made sense that they were headed back BUT, looking again at the pics, it's actually easy to tell which direction the ships are traveling simply by observing the way they're facing and the relation to the banks on both sides of the canal. The bank to the west which is Egypt proper has a lot more buildings and roadways and especially greenery and plantation whereas the eastern bank of the Sinai peninsula is mostly sand dunes and actual remnants of the Bar Lev line including a lot of the left over dumping of the dredging they do to the canal. The one pic showing the banks is clear evidence of that and so it does appear like this might've been when they were headed south to rendezvous with the EGN in the Red Sea for the exercise and after that, if they're headed to the Indian Ocean to meet with the IN, then they just keep going south through Bab El Mandab and the Gulf of Aden and onto to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Yup previous iterations yielded lovely footage
When the SHAR was still in service
Landing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335829708429090817Take Off

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

That was one of the best Harrier landing on an AC I've ever seen! Man those Harriers were so awesome. Indian pilots flew them quite well. If one knows the history of the Sea Harrier, as deadly and beautiful as they were, they were NOT easy to fly and it's amazing that all that technology on that jet as it developed and developed still relied on the simple weathervane on the front top of the fuselage! lol. Great stuff.

Aside from the perfect landing, that takeoff was even better!!! He barely needed 100ft of deck before he was airborne LOL! Outstanding. We're just dying to see the Ka-52K Katrans arrive and take their place on the Mistrals. It's been a long time waiting!

Some more pics from the French and Egyptian Navy. The Charles De Gaulle aircraft carrier and It's Strike Group conducting a PASSEX with the Egyptian Navy Al-Fateh 971 Gowind class corvette in the Red Sea.












Fascinating how calm the water can bee on the Red Sea on certain occasions.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Gomig-21

So, maybe you fellas will get these tags but probably not since I don't think that function is working on this forum at the moment. Either way, @The SC , @Philip the Arab , @Lord Of Gondor , @ARCH٤R and anyone else who would be interested, I came across this article regarding the Russian R-37M hypersonic missile and so far, I think the only 2 aircraft capable of carrying this thing and launching it are the Su-34 and Su-35. Being that the Su-35SE is coming to Egypt, and we haven't seen any R-27s on the MiG-29m/35, I'm pretty sure the R-27ER and IR (I think) will be part of the ammunitions package of the Su-35SE to the EAF. But according to this read, the R-37M hypersonic missile might be part of that package as well. That would be incredible if the Russians provided this deadly missile to the EAF with the 30 Su-35SEs.

*Could Egypt’s Su-35 Acquisition Be a Path its First to Hypersonic Missiles? What the R-37M Can Offer




*

On March 18th a number of sources reported that the Egyptian Armed Forces were set to acquire a sizeable unit of Su-35 ‘4++ generation’ air superiority fighters, which would be delivered from 2020-2021. Over two dozen fighters would be provided alongside munitions, training and maintenance infrastructure under a $2 billion contract - forming the only unit of heavyweight fighters in the country’s fleet and the only one specialized in air superiority. The aircraft can operate at considerably higher speeds and altitudes, with higher weapons payloads and with heavier and more powerful sensors and more modern electronic warfare systems, than anything previously in the Egyptian fleet.






The Su-35 is set to provide the Egyptian Air Force with a number entirely new of high end capabilities, many of which it has sought for many years ever since it sought permission to acquire F-15C Eagle air superiority fighters from the United States. The fighters will be of a small minority in the Egyptian fleet capable of deploying modern standoff air to air missiles, with only the country’s two recently acquired MiG-29M squadrons currently deploying such missiles and its Rafales possibly set to integrate such missiles in future. Alongside standard munitions such as the R-77 and R-27ER, platforms with speeds between Mach 4 and Mach 5 and ranges of 110-130km, the Su-35 is also capable of deploying a hypersonic air to air missile with an extreme range. The R-37 is one of just two modern hypersonic air to air missiles in service anywhere in the world, alongside the Taiwanese Sky Sword II, and the R-37M variant is reportedly compatible with the Su-35 and Su-57 airframes. *The missile will provide Egypt with by far its longest ranged anti aircraft capability, and has a 400km range and a speed of Mach 6.*






Paired with the Su-35’s powerful Irbis-E radar, the R-37 can be used to neutralize high value enemy support aircraft such as AWACS and tankers at extreme ranges. The missile may also prove useful against enemy fighter jets at shorter ranges, and its considerable speed significantly decreases the time for targeted aircraft to respond. *None of Egypt’s neighbors or potential adversaries currently deploy a missile with comparable capabilities to the R-37M, which would complement the already formidable capabilities of the Su-35 to provide the state with a considerable advantage in potential air engagements. *The missile will also complement the advanced S-300V4 long range surface to air missile batteries Egypt purchased in 2013, which are compatible with the 40N6E hypersonic anti aircraft missiles which also have a 400km range. Egypt is not known to have acquired the 40N6E for its S-300 batteries as of yet. While Egypt has come under considerable pressure from the Western Bloc to terminate its plans to purchase the Su-35, the United States’ refusal to provide similarly capable fighters for four decades and the lack of comparable alternatives provides Cairo with a strong incentive to follow through on its plans to acquire the jets.

Could Egypt’s Su-35 Acquisition Be a Path its First to Hypersonic Missiles? What the R-37M Can Offer (militarywatchmagazine.com)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> So, maybe you fellas will get these tags but probably not since I don't think that function is working on this forum at the moment. Either way, @The SC , @Philip the Arab , @Lord Of Gondor , @ARCH٤R and anyone else who would be interested, I came across this article regarding the Russian R-37M hypersonic missile and so far, I think the only 2 aircraft capable of carrying this thing and launching it are the Su-34 and Su-35. Being that the Su-35SE is coming to Egypt, and we haven't seen any R-27s on the MiG-29m/35, I'm pretty sure the R-27ER and IR (I think) will be part of the ammunitions package of the Su-35SE to the EAF. But according to this read, the R-37M hypersonic missile might be part of that package as well. That would be incredible if the Russians provided this deadly missile to the EAF with the 30 Su-35SEs.
> 
> *Could Egypt’s Su-35 Acquisition Be a Path its First to Hypersonic Missiles? What the R-37M Can Offer
> 
> View attachment 724548
> *
> 
> On March 18th a number of sources reported that the Egyptian Armed Forces were set to acquire a sizeable unit of Su-35 ‘4++ generation’ air superiority fighters, which would be delivered from 2020-2021. Over two dozen fighters would be provided alongside munitions, training and maintenance infrastructure under a $2 billion contract - forming the only unit of heavyweight fighters in the country’s fleet and the only one specialized in air superiority. The aircraft can operate at considerably higher speeds and altitudes, with higher weapons payloads and with heavier and more powerful sensors and more modern electronic warfare systems, than anything previously in the Egyptian fleet.
> 
> View attachment 724545
> 
> 
> The Su-35 is set to provide the Egyptian Air Force with a number entirely new of high end capabilities, many of which it has sought for many years ever since it sought permission to acquire F-15C Eagle air superiority fighters from the United States. The fighters will be of a small minority in the Egyptian fleet capable of deploying modern standoff air to air missiles, with only the country’s two recently acquired MiG-29M squadrons currently deploying such missiles and its Rafales possibly set to integrate such missiles in future. Alongside standard munitions such as the R-77 and R-27ER, platforms with speeds between Mach 4 and Mach 5 and ranges of 110-130km, the Su-35 is also capable of deploying a hypersonic air to air missile with an extreme range. The R-37 is one of just two modern hypersonic air to air missiles in service anywhere in the world, alongside the Taiwanese Sky Sword II, and the R-37M variant is reportedly compatible with the Su-35 and Su-57 airframes. *The missile will provide Egypt with by far its longest ranged anti aircraft capability, and has a 400km range and a speed of Mach 6.*
> 
> View attachment 724546
> 
> 
> Paired with the Su-35’s powerful Irbis-E radar, the R-37 can be used to neutralize high value enemy support aircraft such as AWACS and tankers at extreme ranges. The missile may also prove useful against enemy fighter jets at shorter ranges, and its considerable speed significantly decreases the time for targeted aircraft to respond. *None of Egypt’s neighbors or potential adversaries currently deploy a missile with comparable capabilities to the R-37M, which would complement the already formidable capabilities of the Su-35 to provide the state with a considerable advantage in potential air engagements. *The missile will also complement the advanced S-300V4 long range surface to air missile batteries Egypt purchased in 2013, which are compatible with the 40N6E hypersonic anti aircraft missiles which also have a 400km range. Egypt is not known to have acquired the 40N6E for its S-300 batteries as of yet. While Egypt has come under considerable pressure from the Western Bloc to terminate its plans to purchase the Su-35, the United States’ refusal to provide similarly capable fighters for four decades and the lack of comparable alternatives provides Cairo with a strong incentive to follow through on its plans to acquire the jets.
> 
> Could Egypt’s Su-35 Acquisition Be a Path its First to Hypersonic Missiles? What the R-37M Can Offer (militarywatchmagazine.com)


This is good news if true, taking out assets can effectively destroy enemies air forces. Without tankers or AWACS the EAF can effectively turn an enemies air force into a blind professional boxer even if their individual assets are technologically ahead of Egypt's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> This is good news if true, taking out assets can effectively destroy enemies air forces. Without tankers or AWACS the EAF can effectively turn an enemies air force into a blind professional boxer even if their individual assets are technologically ahead of Egypt's.



Indeed. They did dub that missile "The AWACS KILLER" lol but it's just as dangerous to the enemy fighter jets out there. It's no escape zone at that speed is probably so huge that once the pilot sees it fired and watches how fast it's traveling, all he can do is "eject, eject, eject"!! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. They did dub that missile "The AWACS KILLER" lol but it's just as dangerous to the enemy fighter jets out there. It's no escape zone at that speed is probably so huge that once the pilot sees it fired and watches how fast it's traveling, all he can do is "eject, eject, eject"!! lol


To be honest, I'd rather have SU-35 act as AWACS killer and tanker killer and use EAF AWACS along with MIG-29s, and Rafales to take out enemy fighters. Egypt could also use the R-37M as a fighter killer when all enemies strategic assets are destroyed.

It would likely be a clean sweep depending on where the battlefield is at.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> To be honest, I'd rather have SU-35 act as AWACS killer and tanker killer and use EAF AWACS along with MIG-29s, and Rafales to take out enemy fighters. Egypt could also use the R-37M as a fighter killer when all enemies strategic assets are destroyed.
> 
> It would likely be a clean sweep depending on where the battlefield is at.



I would say that is probably the standard operating procedure for that missile. Use it first to take out all the immediate threatening strategic assets and then once that's completed to satisfaction, then just pick out the fighters. The only thing that makes it a bit more challenging using the MICA IR & ER as well as the R-77 on the Rafales and MiGs is that they'd be most likely going up against equivalent weapons with the enemy. By using at least the R-27 but certainly this R-37M, you'd overpower the enemy quickly simply because of range. They won't be able to lock on for a couple hundred kilometers while the R-37 has already locked on and launched in their direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Thermal weapon sights are very useful in modern combat and give an edge especially during night battles. Arab international optronics can produce thermals from light weapons like AKM, thermal sights for MPMG, and heavier thermals for machine guns like M2.

Largest, medium, and smallest thermal sights for different weapon sizes.





Their resolution and specifications are roughly equivalent to American systems so here are some hog hunting videos of the Trijicon Reap IR. There are videos of similar systems being used in combat but they are much too graphic to post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karamany98

I think Egypt should stop buying weapons for the next 15 years and start national programs to develop domestic weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Are those ATGMs on that vehicle? I wonder if it is foreign or it could be indigenous.


----------



## Gomig-21

karamany98 said:


> I think Egypt should stop buying weapons for the next 15 years and start national programs to develop domestic weapons.



But there are still some holes that need to be filled in ya rayis ya basha. The air force is still not complete, even after the Su-35SEs arrive with all their weapons. The navy is also short of a few assets to complete their inventory and be satisfied with it for that next 15 years.

They need the following IMO. Please feel free to correct me if you think I'm wrong ya M3alem.

1) The airforce needs to up the number of Rafales without a question. Do whatever it takes to bring the number up to 50 or 60 units and all capable of firing the Meteor missile with an inventory of 600 missiles which would be VERY expensive, but the reward of having that many platforms capable of firing those potent missiles is well worth the expentditure.

2) If the French are just too gadam stubborn and don't make the Rafale contract happen, then they need to approach Italy and sign on with the Typhoon in as large numbers and monetarily possible. I've already spoken about how it's would actually be VERY EASY for the EAF to incorporate the Typhoons into the fleet of Rafales and make them as one unit. Euro canard delta platforms can function as one quite easily with maintenance crews and pilots being efficient in both platforms to reduce the number of personnel. But this deal can only happen if the Italians can promise and assure us under a viable contract that they will supply the meteor missile with the Typhoons and at the same number originally requested. The EAF will have to deal with integrating them into the Rafales later. One thing at a time.

3) Most DEFINITELY need a larger batch of Su-30SEs. I would like to see them add the MiG-35 to the current MiG-29M/M2 when the 35 actually becomes available because of the Zhuk-AE AESA radar. Another batch of 46 or 50 aircraft at very reasonable pricing would bring that number up close to 100. Another 30 Su-35SE would bring that number up to 60 units which is VERY satisfactory for a heavy F-15-like aircraft that the EAF has never had since it came to. So that is a very important factor that needs to be addressed not to mention the EAF needs to pressure the Russians to provide the RVV-AE or R-77-1 which is NOT the current R-77 in the EAF inventory that came with the MiG-29M/M2s, unfortunately. So they Definitely need the longer ranged R-77 to upgrade the ones for the MiGs AND for the Su-35SE as well as get both R-27s in the infra red seeker and the radar seeker types. Both of those need to be supplied in very large numbers to compensate for the shortcomings of the R-77 and R-77-1. That is a MUST. And after my post above, you know how I feel about the R-37M. Need those for sure and also in large numbers. These are critical in deterrence.

4) Need to start a contract for 50 Su-57. I'll just leave it at that. We need to get that amazing aircraft in our air force and don't believe all the negative outlooks on that. I've been on a Russian forum and I've learned A LOT more about it than you would ever learn here where they favor the Chinese stealth jets and mock the Russian Su-57. Truth is is that it is a super potent aircraft designed without a lot of the things in mind that we're seeing the F-35 struggle with. They've been ahead of the game and doing it right I tell ya. This is also a MUST for the EAF no matter what US sanctions are threatened. There is a bit more but I'll leave it at that.

5) The NAVY. We need to see where we stand with the current inventory from what is already built and in EN hands as well as the already signed contract and builds that are currently underway such as the German MEKOs and put them all together and see what the count is between all the Gowinds, the FREMM (French and Italian) and the rest of the new ships. Anyone have that complete order and if you do, could you kindly post it so we can determine what else we need to complete that important naval assets.

6) We really only have 4 quality submarines. Our older Chinese Romeos are ok for coastal patrolling etc., but we need a much longer arm and a deep sea submarine. Dare I say we need a few of them and also the truth is, we need another 4 (at least) Type 209 submarines to go with the current 4. Having 8 of them and 2 deep sea subs for a total of 10 is a starter. I would prefer a few more that would get us to 12 or 14.

Then there's the Katrans for the Mistrals. WTH happened to them?!?! This is a MAJOR element in the Egyptian Armed Forces and need A LOT of attention and get to a place where they are numerous and comfortable with the count which would and should lead to domestic production.

All these things and a few more I haven't listed we still need to purchase to have immediately while working on domestic assets at the same time but certainly before taking a break from purchases. Long way to go, I'm afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## karamany98

Gomig-21 said:


> But there are still some holes that need to be filled in ya rayis ya basha. The air force is still not complete, even after the Su-35SEs arrive with all their weapons. The navy is also short of a few assets to complete their inventory and be satisfied with it for that next 15 years.
> 
> They need the following IMO. Please feel free to correct me if you think I'm wrong ya M3alem.
> 
> 1) The airforce needs to up the number of Rafales without a question. Do whatever it takes to bring the number up to 50 or 60 units and all capable of firing the Meteor missile with an inventory of 600 missiles which would be VERY expensive, but the reward of having that many platforms capable of firing those potent missiles is well worth the expentditure.
> 
> 2) If the French are just too gadam stubborn and don't make the Rafale contract happen, then they need to approach Italy and sign on with the Typhoon in as large numbers and monetarily possible. I've already spoken about how it's would actually be VERY EASY for the EAF to incorporate the Typhoons into the fleet of Rafales and make them as one unit. Euro canard delta platforms can function as one quite easily with maintenance crews and pilots being efficient in both platforms to reduce the number of personnel. But this deal can only happen if the Italians can promise and assure us under a viable contract that they will supply the meteor missile with the Typhoons and at the same number originally requested. The EAF will have to deal with integrating them into the Rafales later. One thing at a time.
> 
> 3) Most DEFINITELY need a larger batch of Su-30SEs. I would like to see them add the MiG-35 to the current MiG-29M/M2 when the 35 actually becomes available because of the Zhuk-AE AESA radar. Another batch of 46 or 50 aircraft at very reasonable pricing would bring that number up close to 100. Another 30 Su-35SE would bring that number up to 60 units which is VERY satisfactory for a heavy F-15-like aircraft that the EAF has never had since it came to. So that is a very important factor that needs to be addressed not to mention the EAF needs to pressure the Russians to provide the RVV-AE or R-77-1 which is NOT the current R-77 in the EAF inventory that came with the MiG-29M/M2s, unfortunately. So they Definitely need the longer ranged R-77 to upgrade the ones for the MiGs AND for the Su-35SE as well as get both R-27s in the infra red seeker and the radar seeker types. Both of those need to be supplied in very large numbers to compensate for the shortcomings of the R-77 and R-77-1. That is a MUST. And after my post above, you know how I feel about the R-37M. Need those for sure and also in large numbers. These are critical in deterrence.
> 
> 4) Need to start a contract for 50 Su-57. I'll just leave it at that. We need to get that amazing aircraft in our air force and don't believe all the negative outlooks on that. I've been on a Russian forum and I've learned A LOT more about it than you would ever learn here where they favor the Chinese stealth jets and mock the Russian Su-57. Truth is is that it is a super potent aircraft designed without a lot of the things in mind that we're seeing the F-35 struggle with. They've been ahead of the game and doing it right I tell ya. This is also a MUST for the EAF no matter what US sanctions are threatened. There is a bit more but I'll leave it at that.
> 
> 5) The NAVY. We need to see where we stand with the current inventory from what is already built and in EN hands as well as the already signed contract and builds that are currently underway such as the German MEKOs and put them all together and see what the count is between all the Gowinds, the FREMM (French and Italian) and the rest of the new ships. Anyone have that complete order and if you do, could you kindly post it so we can determine what else we need to complete that important naval assets.
> 
> 6) We really only have 4 quality submarines. Our older Chinese Romeos are ok for coastal patrolling etc., but we need a much longer arm and a deep sea submarine. Dare I say we need a few of them and also the truth is, we need another 4 (at least) Type 209 submarines to go with the current 4. Having 8 of them and 2 deep sea subs for a total of 10 is a starter. I would prefer a few more that would get us to 12 or 14.
> 
> Then there's the Katrans for the Mistrals. WTH happened to them?!?! This is a MAJOR element in the Egyptian Armed Forces and need A LOT of attention and get to a place where they are numerous and comfortable with the count which would and should lead to domestic production.
> 
> All these things and a few more I haven't listed we still need to purchase to have immediately while working on domestic assets at the same time but certainly before taking a break from purchases. Long way to go, I'm afraid.




I disagree. You could have a decent defence industry if you invested all this money in national projects. If you have a submarine project and work day and night, then we might see an Egyptian Submarine in 10-15 years. Similarly with Helis and Tanks. I also think that Egypt should focus on developing a 4th-gen fighter jet with it indigineous electronics and missiles(the engine could be imported because its too hard to make). If Egypt keeps buying, then it would benefit foreign contractors who would use the revenue from the weapon deals to develop newer weapons and Egypt will never have a proper high-tech defence industry and will always be dependent on foreign sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

karamany98 said:


> I disagree. You could have a decent defence industry if you invested all this money in national projects. If you have a submarine project and work day and night, then we might see an Egyptian Submarine in 10-15 years. Similarly with Helis and Tanks. I also think that Egypt should focus on developing a 4th-gen fighter jet with it indigineous electronics and missiles(the engine could be imported because its too hard to make). If Egypt keeps buying, then it would benefit foreign contractors who would use the revenue from the weapon deals to develop newer weapons and Egypt will never have a proper high-tech defence industry and will always be dependent on foreign sources.



I see and understand what you're saying. But you don't think the current items I mentioned are not complete to their fullest need to be a well oiled and well functioning machine all around? And shouldn't that be done first? If not, it will be left half asss (pardon the language) and not built to its fullest. They can always work on the indigenous stuff at the same time so they don't fall far behind, but I think it's critical to complete the purchases to their fullest extent first before relaxing from that and going full indigenous.

Also, what is a 4th generation domestically built aircraft going to do for us at this point? If anything, we should participate in any of the current ongoing 5th generation project and buy into them. That's what I would do as there are huge benefits to that compared to a domestically built 4th gen that would take 15 years to produce just a viable prototype and then what? By then we'll have fallen so far behind.

If you said build UCAVs and UAVs in complete packages, yes, that I would agree with you 100% since that is the future of aerial warfare and would get us in the game. Also missiles of all sorts to me are much more important that a domestic 4th gen aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Al-Sisi is right when he says the Egyptian Armed Forces are very strong..
Here is the order of battle:

*Air forces*







The Egyptian Air Force has the following: 

- 218 F-16 fighters, including 20 Block 52 fighters 
- 24 Rafale fighter, the jewel in the crown of the Egyptian Air Force 
- 44 MiG-29 M2 / Advanced MiG-35 fighter 
- 26 Su-35 fighters, the first batch will be received at the end of this year. 
- 18 Mirage 2000 fighters 
- 84 Mirage, 5 of them are 24 fighters developed to the standard Horus, and Egypt began to take them out of service and sell them to other countries such as Pakistan. 
- 110 ke8 aircraft for advanced training, ground bombardment and support, and Egypt introduced air interception capabilities to them. 
- 22 Arc Angel aircraft, including 10 Block 2 and 12 Block 1 gifts from the United Arab Emirates. They are now being developed to the Block 2 standard in the United States. 
- 43 Apache helicopters, to be developed in the Longbow soon. 
- 50 Kamov Helicopters “Alligator” 
- 32 Italian helicopters AW 149 & 189 
- 25 Marohel Mil Mi-24 upgraded to Mil 35 standard 
- 11 upgraded Sea Sprite anti-submarine helicopters. 
- Hundreds of Gazelle helicopters, Mile 8 and 17 
- 9 i-Hawk reconnaissance and surveillance aircraft 
- 2 AWACS C-130 electronic warfare aircraft 
- 22 Hercules cargo aircraft, in addition to 2 Super Hercules, which were contracted. 
- 2 giant Ilyushin Il76 cargo plane 
- 24 Casa C295 aircraft 
- 13 Antonov aircraft 
- 9 Canadian Buffalo Aircraft 
- 4 Beach Kravit jets 
- A large number of armed drones of the type of ch4 & ch5, And a huge number of reconnaissance and surveillance drones. 

Egypt has a total of 1180 aircraft, in addition to negotiations on 26 Typhoon fighters and more Rafale fighters as well as more Mig-35s, SU-35s and Kamov K helicopters..


*Navy*






- 2 Mistral helicopter carriers 
- 8 submarines, 4 Type209 and 4 upgraded Romeo Class ..and unknown numbers of midget submarines
- 3 multi-role Fremm frigates, 1 French fremm specialized in anti-submarine combat, and 2 Italian multi-purpose fremm frigates specialized in air defense 
- 4 German Miko A200 multi-role frigates 
- 4 American Perry-class frigates, with a very modern upgrade 
- 1 South Korean frigate Pohang 
- 2 American Knox frigates 
- 4 Gowind 2500 Corvettes 
- 2 Chinese Jianghu Corvettes with a displacement of 1,900 tons. 
- 2 Spanish Corvettes Descubierta
- 1 Russian missile craft Molniya
- 5 tiger-class missile boats
- 4 missile boats of the Ambassador stealth missiles with a displacement of 550 tons. 
- 4 missile boats of the October class, with a displacement of 82 tons 
- 6 missile boats of Ramadan class missiles with a displacement of 312 tons 
- 5 missile boats of Chinese Type 148 , with a displacement of 265 tons.
- 8 Osa missile boats
- 4 Shangoi Gun boats
- 18 landing crafts
- 8 Hinan anti-submarine vessels
- 9 minesweepers
-_3 Dhat Al Sawari mine hunters_
- 2 Osprey mine hunters
- 3 Pluto Plus UUV mine hunters
- 4 Tuima mine layers 
- 24 ships for transport, shipping, supplies and ammunition
- 2 Survey ships
- 5 training vessels

The Egyptian Navy will witness additional deals, most notably 4 Bergamini fremm frigates, a large number of coastal patrol boats with ToT..and more French Gowind corvettes. 

Total naval assets are more than 314 pieces.. not talking about almost 200 patrol boats and patrol crafts..


*Ground forces *






- The number of soldiers in the Egyptian army is 500 thousand in service, one million reserves, and 17 million are able to serve in the military 
- 4,800 tanks, including 1,500 M1A1 Abrams tanks 
- 500 T90 tanks will be delivered this year 
- 21 thousand multiple armored vehicles 
- 1560 rocket launchers
- 4000 cannons of various calibers and types 
- 4 spy and communication satellites


*Air Defense*






The Egyptian army has the most powerful air defense in the Middle East, as it consists of a very complex network and the most important systems it operates: the S-300 VM, Buk M2, Tor M, Hawk, Avenger, Skyguard Amon, and the German system Iris-Tslm medium range With 7 batteries, all types of Sam systems, the Egyptian system, Tair Al Sabah and Sinai 23, in addition to having a very strong coastal defense, especially after the Bastion-P system joined the French Exocet system, the Italian automat system, the Russian kelt and the HY-1 and HY-2 Chinese and Egyptian Silkworm in addition to the coastal guns.


*Ballistic Missiles*











Egypt has the largest and oldest ballistic missile project in the Middle East, the most powerful of what has been publicized is the 2000 km Badr missile, and Egypt has a very active program and has strong cooperation with China, and previously with North Korea, Pakistan, Russia, Argentina and Iraq.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Al-Sisi is right when he says the Egyptian Armed Forces are very strong..
> Here is the order of battle:
> 
> *Air forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Air Force has the following:
> 
> - 218 F-16 fighters, including 20 Block 52 fighters
> - 24 Rafale fighter, the jewel in the crown of the Egyptian Air Force
> - 44 MiG-29 M2 / Advanced MiG-35 fighter
> - 26 Su-35 fighters, the first batch will be received at the end of this year.
> - 18 Mirage 2000 fighters
> - 84 Mirage, 5 of them are 24 fighters developed to the standard Horus, and Egypt began to take them out of service and sell them to other countries such as Pakistan.
> - 110 ke8 aircraft for advanced training, ground bombardment and support, and Egypt introduced air interception capabilities to them.
> - 22 Arc Angel aircraft, including 10 Block 2 and 12 Block 1 gifts from the United Arab Emirates. They are now being developed to the Block 2 standard in the United States.
> - 43 Apache helicopters, to be developed in the Longbow soon.
> - 50 Kamov Helicopters “Alligator”
> - 32 Italian helicopters AW 149 & 189
> - 25 Marohel Mil Mi-24 upgraded to Mil 35 standard
> - 11 upgraded Sea Sprite anti-submarine helicopters.
> - Hundreds of Gazelle helicopters, Mile 8 and 17
> - 9 i-Hawk reconnaissance and surveillance aircraft
> - 2 AWACS C-130 electronic warfare aircraft
> - 22 Hercules cargo aircraft, in addition to 2 Super Hercules, which were contracted.
> - 2 giant Ilyushin Il76 cargo plane
> - 24 Casa C295 aircraft
> - 13 Antonov aircraft
> - 9 Canadian Buffalo Aircraft
> - 4 Beach Kravit jets
> - A large number of armed drones of the type of ch4 & ch5, And a huge number of reconnaissance and surveillance drones.
> 
> Egypt has a total of 1180 aircraft, in addition to negotiations on 26 Typhoon fighters and more Rafale fighters as well as more Mig-35s, SU-35s and Kamov K helicopters..
> 
> 
> *Navy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 2 Mistral helicopter carriers
> - 8 submarines, 4 Type209 and 4 upgraded Romeo Class ..and unknown numbers of midget submarines
> - 3 multi-role Fremm frigates, 1 French fremm specialized in anti-submarine combat, and 2 Italian multi-purpose fremm frigates specialized in air defense
> - 4 German Miko A200 multi-role frigates
> - 4 American Perry-class frigates, with a very modern upgrade
> - 1 South Korean frigate Pohang
> - 2 American Knox frigates
> - 4 Gowind 2500 Corvettes
> - 2 Chinese Jianghu Corvettes with a displacement of 1,900 tons.
> - 2 Spanish Corvettes Descubierta
> - 1 Russian missile craft Molniya
> - 5 tiger-class missile boats
> - 4 missile boats of the Ambassador stealth missiles with a displacement of 550 tons.
> - 4 missile boats of the October class, with a displacement of 82 tons
> - 6 missile boats of Ramadan class missiles with a displacement of 312 tons
> - 5 missile boats of Chinese Type 148 , with a displacement of 265 tons.
> - 8 Osa missile boats
> - 4 Shangoi Gun boats
> - 18 landing crafts
> - 8 Hinan anti-submarine vessels
> - 9 minesweepers
> -_3 Dhat Al Sawari mine hunters_
> - 2 Osprey mine hunters
> - 3 Pluto Plus UUV mine hunters
> - 4 Tuima mine layers
> - 24 ships for transport, shipping, supplies and ammunition
> - 2 Survey ships
> - 5 training vessels
> 
> The Egyptian Navy will witness additional deals, most notably 4 Bergamini fremm frigates, a large number of coastal patrol boats with ToT..and more French Gowind corvettes.
> 
> Total naval assets are more than 314 pieces.. not talking about almost 200 patrol boats and patrol crafts..
> 
> 
> *Ground forces *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The number of soldiers in the Egyptian army is 500 thousand in service, one million reserves, and 17 million are able to serve in the military
> - 4,800 tanks, including 1,500 M1A1 Abrams tanks
> - 500 T90 tanks will be delivered this year
> - 21 thousand multiple armored vehicles
> - 1560 rocket launchers
> - 4000 cannons of various calibers and types
> - 4 spy and communication satellites
> 
> 
> *Air Defense*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian army has the most powerful air defense in the Middle East, as it consists of a very complex network and the most important systems it operates: the S-300 VM, Buk M2, Tor M, Hawk, Avenger, Skyguard Amon, and the German system Iris-Tslm medium range With 7 batteries, all types of Sam systems, the Egyptian system, Tair Al Sabah and Sinai 23, in addition to having a very strong coastal defense, especially after the Bastion-P system joined the French Exocet system, the Italian automat system, the Russian kelt and the HY-1 and HY-2 Chinese and Egyptian Silkworm in addition to the coastal guns.
> 
> 
> *Ballistic Missiles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt has the largest and oldest ballistic missile project in the Middle East, the most powerful of what has been publicized is the 2000 km Badr missile, and Egypt has a very active program and has strong cooperation with China, and previously with North Korea, Pakistan, Russia, Argentina and Iraq.



Walahi el 3azeem MashaAllah ya SC bro. That is a magnificent list and no joke to put together, unless you copied it off of someone who did all the hard work and you just had to make a few corrections LOL. But seriously, I would correct a few items but they're no big deal.

*1)* I believe there are already 10 Su-30ES delivered and in Egypt so far and the complete order is 30 aircraft not between 24-26 according to the official release made by sukhoi and the Russian MoD. So that's even better news. They're probably saying 24 just to keep the number down because of ITAR or whatever, but you can bet the CIA in collaboration with those jackasses Mosad have figured it out lol.

*2) *218 F-16 I sure hope that is the official number since along with accidents and attrition and simply the A models getting so super old and retiring, I believe that number is a little under 200 like around 197 but I could be wrong.

*3)* 44 MiG-2M/35 is correct since the original order was 46 and they did lose 2 of them in takeoff accidents where pilots survived but there was a major mechanical failure that the Russians from MiG sent a special envoy of technicians to check out what happened while they were all grounded until they found the problem with the software and corrected it and back in the air they went. Now Russia is hopefully reimbursing those 2 lost MIGs.

*4)* I think all the Mirage Vs are put away with the exception of the 2000. Also the count of the 2000 is probably not at 18 and I think is closer to 15 TBH. If France had anything to do with selling out Vs to Pakistan, then that's another blemish on France to add on top of the Rafale deal. What the heck is wrong with those French, man?

*5)* Love the Arch Angels BTW and what a COIN aircraft that is and hope the see the EAF take advantage of that propeller driven aircraft a lot more than they have but just stay away from the range of MANPDs and RPGs lol.

*6) * Other than that, looking really good my brother keep up the great work!

For the navy, air defense and ground forces I think you are spot & on the money, my friend. I don't see anything out of the ordinary and can only hope the MEKOs get here fast enough as well as the Typhoons TBH because I've simply given up on the Rafale and the Dassault can kiss our *** on both cheeks because we don't wait any more until they finally decide to make their minds up. Those days are LOOOOOOONG GONE!!! The Typhoon is an exceptionally sound aircraft and pair it with all the Rafale squadrons and you have a lethal combination that might get the French to think twice about taking their time with us, ESPECIALLY after they offered the option for 12 more and they never honored it. That works against them and if I was the EAF and saw no deal in sight, I would make a HUGE stink about that option for 12 and how they didn't honor it so other potential buyers cab be aware of the shady business then do. They should AT LEAST honor that deal and they cab be spunky about any other additional deal, I have no problem with that. But to be a bitch about an offer THEY offered is BAD BUSINESS and that is why they haven't been able to do anything with exporting the Rafale until Egypt actually bought it. Now they're kicking us to the curb which I'm sure isn't sitting well with Sisi especially when Macron brings up human rights violations. I hope Sisis showed him a chicken egg and told him to sit on it and rotate! lol

I'll take 24 0r 30 or let them surprise us with 50 Typhoons tranch 4 any day to plug with the 24 Rafales which would fall into 2nd place and then start working on offering a couple billion $ to get in on the Su-57 production line with specific Egyptian requirements. That would be quite something.

I'll tell you what, I've been following the Su-57 development on the Russian forum and let me tell you something, that thing is closer to a 6th gen aircraft than a 5. I know people will laugh but that's ok, you will all see very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The common version of the R-77 everyone has but now that the R-77-1 is cleared for export, we should expect nothing short of that ion all the MiGs and Sukhois instead of the shorter range R-77 like this one on an EAF MiG-21/M/35.

Oh BTW, how about integrating this bad Larry on our f16s? Even if it doesn't work which I doubt since it's fairly easy to do especially with Russian help, that will wake up the Americans and get them immediately supplying the AIM-120.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

The SC said:


> in addition to negotiations on 26 Typhoon fighters


Genuinely curious, why would Egypt acquire Typhoons if they already have rafale in service ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> A new pair of Su-35SEs was seen being final tested before delivery.
> 
> View attachment 722228
> 
> 
> View attachment 722229
> 
> 
> View attachment 722230



Looking good. Hopefully these will be delivered despite American CAATSA threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

F-6 enthusiast said:


> Genuinely curious, why would Egypt acquire Typhoons if they already have rafale in service ?



Honestly, and I --along with @The SC might be on the same page as this and the reason some of us -- if not many many Egyptian are rooting for the Typhoon -- is that Dassault are being a little bit dickish about supplying us with more Rafales which we can clearly pay for them as you can see, since the Rafales, we've bought 46 MiG-35s (ok MiG-29M/M2) and Su-3u35SE and 50 Ka-52 Kamov attack helicopter and S 300VM and much more but for some reason, they keep sighting the inability to pay for them hahaha. So we say screw you we're going somewhere else and and the rest is history. THEN THE GREAT ITSALIANS offered us not only 24 Typhoon with meteors and IRIS missiles but all sorts of logistical help and the EAF though about it and we said what the hell, they are so similar to the Rafale that pairing them with them would create havoc. So I don't think there is any other squadron out there that has very similar aircraft with flying decoys and euro canards that can be integrated not only maintenance-wise but flight wise. I bet a Rafale pilot could easily jump into a Typhoon and fly it like he hasn't missed a beat all this because the French are playing dirty secrets, Not sure why they're doing that since we were the FIRST customers of the Rafale and you would think they would be a little more grateful and at least honor the 12 additional option they promised us but they can't even do that and we haven't missed a single payment. Go figure that one out, bro. It's enough to boil the blood!!!

I hope that answers your question bro. Instead of 23 Rafales, we;ll have 50 euro-canards that are just as effective as the other.



Tai Hai Chen said:


> Looking good. Hopefully these will be delivered despite American CAATSA threat.



You know, screw the US. If they impose CAATSA on the US, it will hurt the poor people more so than any one else and if that's what Biden wants to do, then he'll reap what he sows, trust me. What the F are we supposed to do?!?!?!?! But F-15s without AAMRAMs just to make them and Israel happy as a bunch of pigs rolling in mud? I say screw then both and I live in the US and it has been nothing but great to me but when it messes with my country of origin just for the Jews next door, they can take a long stretched hike!

Someone on the Russian forum when I presented the R-37M as an alternative, he said that they would probably downgrade it's mileage to 260 just to keep it under 300 and not trigger ITAR and then he said I hope they never parade those Su-35SUEs around with R-37Ms hanging off the pylons and I got so irritated that I said to him "MAN, screw ITAR ShITAR and I hope that not only do they fly all 30 Su30SEs loaded with R-37Ms but also fire them at drone targets at 600km away over the Red Sea and even the Mediterranean too just to stick it to whomever idiots are making these rules. I mean, if we can't have the decent AIM-120C7 and they have the balls to tell us we can't have anything Russian either, then it's time for a MAJOR diplomatic riff like kick them out of the country because this is getting ridiculous. Getting fed up with this CAATSA CRAP, Chen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Navy*



LOL! Look at these behemoths of a a pair of ships my God if it doesn't get any more intimating than that, good luck to you and then accompanied by 6 Eurofighter Typhoons for additional airpace monitoring, We need more of those Berghamini FREMMs instead of the French one that was stripped to no end. Might as well sink it and make a new coral reef out of it but it's too expensive to do that at this point.


The SC said:


> the German system Iris-Tslm medium range With 7 batteries



That's the kicker against our neighbor's F-35. I know people don't believe that but we'll see. Time will tell but hopefully we'll get other clues beside shooting then down to prove our point. If you think of all the systems in the EADS that they can employ, why all of a sudden go way out of the way to acquire the German IRIS-T-SL? Ey? Because of its attributed against stealthy targets to put it mildly. We could never understand what their reason was especially after purchasing the S-300VM and then getting 7 batteries of this until you read the intricacies on this system and then you go AAAHhhhhhhhh, that's why! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Walahi el 3azeem MashaAllah ya SC bro. That is a magnificent list and no joke to put together, unless you copied it off of someone who did all the hard work and you just had to make a few corrections LOL. But seriously, I would correct a few items but they're no big deal.
> 
> *1)* I believe there are already 10 Su-30ES delivered and in Egypt so far and the complete order is 30 aircraft not between 24-26 according to the official release made by sukhoi and the Russian MoD. So that's even better news. They're probably saying 24 just to keep the number down because of ITAR or whatever, but you can bet the CIA in collaboration with those jackasses Mosad have figured it out lol.
> 
> *2) *218 F-16 I sure hope that is the official number since along with accidents and attrition and simply the A models getting so super old and retiring, I believe that number is a little under 200 like around 197 but I could be wrong.
> 
> *3)* 44 MiG-2M/35 is correct since the original order was 46 and they did lose 2 of them in takeoff accidents where pilots survived but there was a major mechanical failure that the Russians from MiG sent a special envoy of technicians to check out what happened while they were all grounded until they found the problem with the software and corrected it and back in the air they went. Now Russia is hopefully reimbursing those 2 lost MIGs.
> 
> *4)* I think all the Mirage Vs are put away with the exception of the 2000. Also the count of the 2000 is probably not at 18 and I think is closer to 15 TBH. If France had anything to do with selling out Vs to Pakistan, then that's another blemish on France to add on top of the Rafale deal. What the heck is wrong with those French, man?
> 
> *5)* Love the Arch Angels BTW and what a COIN aircraft that is and hope the see the EAF take advantage of that propeller driven aircraft a lot more than they have but just stay away from the range of MANPDs and RPGs lol.
> 
> *6) * Other than that, looking really good my brother keep up the great work!
> 
> For the navy, air defense and ground forces I think you are spot & on the money, my friend. I don't see anything out of the ordinary and can only hope the MEKOs get here fast enough as well as the Typhoons TBH because I've simply given up on the Rafale and the Dassault can kiss our *** on both cheeks because we don't wait any more until they finally decide to make their minds up. Those days are LOOOOOOONG GONE!!! The Typhoon is an exceptionally sound aircraft and pair it with all the Rafale squadrons and you have a lethal combination that might get the French to think twice about taking their time with us, ESPECIALLY after they offered the option for 12 more and they never honored it. That works against them and if I was the EAF and saw no deal in sight, I would make a HUGE stink about that option for 12 and how they didn't honor it so other potential buyers cab be aware of the shady business then do. They should AT LEAST honor that deal and they cab be spunky about any other additional deal, I have no problem with that. But to be a bitch about an offer THEY offered is BAD BUSINESS and that is why they haven't been able to do anything with exporting the Rafale until Egypt actually bought it. Now they're kicking us to the curb which I'm sure isn't sitting well with Sisi especially when Macron brings up human rights violations. I hope Sisis showed him a chicken egg and told him to sit on it and rotate! lol
> 
> I'll take 24 0r 30 or let them surprise us with 50 Typhoons tranch 4 any day to plug with the 24 Rafales which would fall into 2nd place and then start working on offering a couple billion $ to get in on the Su-57 production line with specific Egyptian requirements. That would be quite something.
> 
> I'll tell you what, I've been following the Su-57 development on the Russian forum and let me tell you something, that thing is closer to a 6th gen aircraft than a 5. I know people will laugh but that's ok, you will all see very soon.


Small correction brother..it is the SU-35 not 30..

The 30 new SU-35s need a lot of training for pilots and ground crews as well since it is a new platform for the EAF..It will be shown only when it is totally mastered and verified..The Mig-35 was much easier to master and still 2 were lost for mechanical reasons.. But The SU-35 is one of the heaviest fighters out there if not the biggest and heaviest!
The SU-X were always more difficult to fly even long time ago.. but very efficient once you can master them..

The Mig-35s were 50 as we discussed before..So 48 now and the 2 lost have most likely been replaced..

The navy part I completed most of it.. since it was very incomplete..

BTW heard that the new Rafale deal is linked to a demand by Egypt for 300 Scalp missiles and 300 Meteor as well as 500 Mica..and small diameter bombs in very big numbers..It all sounds logical to me to build an impressive inventory for the future..since The French or not..Egypt can count only on itself in case of conflict..


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Great post @The SC !

I just see that the Navy will need some long range Maritime Patrol Aircraft, a fleet of 3 fast Bizjets which can carry lots of fuel and fly a lot, having a good surveillance radar would be a good add.

Considering Egypt's vital location and her ability to virtually dominate a strategic choke point, it makes a lot of sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Great post @The SC !
> 
> I just see that the Navy will need some long range Maritime Patrol Aircraft, a fleet of 3 fast Bizjets which can carry lots of fuel and fly a lot, having a good surveillance radar would be a good add.
> 
> Considering Egypt's vital location and her ability to virtually dominate a strategic choke point, it makes a lot of sense.


Yes true..and more modern submarines too..I bet all these systems you've mentioned are in the pipeline ..and much more..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Small correction brother..it is the SU-35 not 30..



Teezak hamra looool you know what I meant!  

Great post @The SC ! The man is THE BEST!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hahaha SC I knew you were a good sport. Those are fighting words in Egypt LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Possibility of an additional deal consisting of two newer class submarines Type 214 with the German side ..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373686612085850113

Type 214





Type 214 has an increased diving depth of more than 400m due to improvements in the pressure hull materials. Hull length is 65m and displacement is 1,700t. Four of the eight torpedo tubes are capable of firing missiles.

Performance of the AIP system was increased with two Siemens PEM fuel cells, which produce 120kW per module and give the submarine an underwater endurance of two weeks. A hull shape, which was further optimised for hydrodynamic and stealth characteristics, and a low-noise propeller combine to decrease the submarine’s acoustic signature.

The integrated sensor underwater system ISUS 90 from ATLAS Elektronik integrates all sensors, command and control functions on board the submarine. BAE Systems provides the link 11 tactical data link. The sensor suite of the U214 submarine consists of the sonar systems, an attack periscope and an optronic mast. The submarine’s electronic support measures system and global positioning system sensors are also installed on the optronic mast.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Possibility of an additional deal consisting of two newer class submarines Type 214 with the German side ..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1373686612085850113
> 
> Type 214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type 214 has an increased diving depth of more than 400m due to improvements in the pressure hull materials. Hull length is 65m and displacement is 1,700t. Four of the eight torpedo tubes are capable of firing missiles.
> 
> Performance of the AIP system was increased with two Siemens PEM fuel cells, which produce 120kW per module and give the submarine an underwater endurance of two weeks. A hull shape, which was further optimised for hydrodynamic and stealth characteristics, and a low-noise propeller combine to decrease the submarine’s acoustic signature.
> 
> The integrated sensor underwater system ISUS 90 from ATLAS Elektronik integrates all sensors, command and control functions on board the submarine. BAE Systems provides the link 11 tactical data link. The sensor suite of the U214 submarine consists of the sonar systems, an attack periscope and an optronic mast. The submarine’s electronic support measures system and global positioning system sensors are also installed on the optronic mast.



Walahi i wa just goign to post thst yt ys ksslekou beat ne op it ya sheKJH.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Walahi i wa just goign to post thst yt ys ksslekou beat ne op it ya sheKJH.


No Broplem Klonsider you just posted it.. it is very good news anyway..
Do you think some Frensh Scorpenes too??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> No Broplem Klonsider you just posted it.. it is very good news anyway..
> Do you think some Frensh Scorpene too??



Yes i do believe they will supply a scorpene with AIP no doubt brother!
BTW, did you know the Typoon missille is $2million each!!!!!!! That's why Saudiya only bought 20 of them since they are exorbitantly expensive; who can afford a huge batch of those marasseen wled ekl kalb! Egypt might buy 20 also just to test and see if they are all touted to be wld el ahba el khawaklast lol.

@Lord Of Gondor , how many did India buy from that rip 0ff?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes i do believe they will supply a scorpene with AIP no doubt brother!
> BTW, did you know the Typoon missille is $2million each!!!!!!! That's why Saudiya only bought 20 of them since they are exorbitantly expensive; who can afford a huge batch of those marasseen wled ekl kalb! Egypt might buy 20 also just to them amd see if they are all touted to be wld el ahba el khawaklast lol.
> 
> @Lord Of Gondor , how many did India buy from that rip 0ff?


Which missile?
KSA never buy just 20 missiles..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, did you know the Typoon missille is $2million each!!!!!!! That's why Saudiya only bought 20 of them since they are exorbitantly expensive; who can afford a huge batch of those marasseen wled ekl kalb! Egypt might buy 20 also just to test and see if they are all touted to be wld el ahba el khawaklast lol.


I think you mean Meteor amou? To be honest it is well worth it if it can take down a 50-60 million dollar aircraft and you are paying a fraction of that price.

AIM-120 AMRAAM is a similar price if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I think you mean Meteor amou? To be honest it is well worth it if it can take down a 50-60 million dollar aircraft and you are paying a fraction of that price.
> 
> AIM-120 AMRAAM is a similar price if I remember correctly.



Yes, sorry, my bad I did mean the meteor I just have a fascination on the Typhoon, sorry! Thanks for
















the correction.


The SC said:


> Which missile?
> KSA never buy just 20 missiles..



Yes brio, they only bought 20 meteors to test them. I I find the link I'll post it for you ya habib alby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, sorry, my bad I did mean the meteor I just have a fascination on the Typhoon, sorry! Thanks for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the correction.
> 
> 
> Yes brio, they only bought 20 meteors to test them. I I find the link I'll post it for you ya habib alby


Yes it is possible for testing..
It will be nice to hear one of these days that some Arab countries are making their own air to air missiles....It is in the pipeline for Saudi Arabia in those JVs with South Africa and Ukraine..probably the UAE too.. but mostly short and medium range ones for now.. As these long range missiles like the Meteor are very potent with the latest technologies.. so their price might be justified..somehow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Yes it is possible for testing..
> It will nice to hear one of these days that some Arab countries are making their own air to air missiles....It is in the pipeline for Saudi Arabia in those JV;s with South Africa and Ukraine.. but mostly short and medium range ones..these long range missiles are very potent with the latest technologies.. so their price might be justified..somehow..


To be honest bro it is likely the UAE will have the first BVR indigenous missile but the biggest problem is integration on air forces. How will you be able to integrate them without the OEM approval and assistance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> To be honest bro it is likely the UAE will have the first BVR indigenous missile but the biggest problem is integration on air forces. How will you be able to integrate them without the OEM approval and assistance?


By making your own fighters as in the latest news about the 5th generation project between the UAE and Russia is still on ..So in 5 years we will see the first tests..

Also for getting the integration approval from the OEM it is easier if it is you own made missile.. and can make it easier by linking it to some other deals..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> By making your own fighters as in the latest news about the 5th generation project between the UAE and Russia is still on ..So in 5 years we will see the first tests..
> 
> Also for getting the integration approval from the OEM it is easier if it is you own made missile.. and can make it easier by linking it to some other deals..



can't wait to see the first Su-35SE land in Egypt man and loaded with missiles loool to stick it to Biden and stick it to homeover is the guy in charge of telling Egypt they can't buy them lool. Stick it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

U.S. Central Command's Director for Strategy, Plans, and Policy made an important visit to Cairo during which he met with a number of the senior Egyptian army officials including Assistant Minister of Defence for Foreign Relations & the Egyptian Armament Authority Director.

https://t.co/Y9YR3PEywH

What this guy is doing there?


----------



## Ich

The SC said:


> What this guy is doing there?



he tries to sell weapons


----------



## The SC

Ich said:


> he tries to sell weapons


That would be the defense secretary..no?
This one is the Director for *Strategy*, *Plans*, and *Policy ..*!?


----------



## The SC

Italian newspaper: Egypt has contracted *more than 100 Scalp* stealth cruise missiles..which it had contracted as part of the Rafale deal in 2015. and received the first batch in the fall of this year..

https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/.../missili-a.../6101648/


----------



## Philip the Arab

This is roughly the resolution of the Egyptian made satellite camera on a different satellite, it is good for looking at large targets but Egypt needs to develop a high resolution camera if it wants to have the ability to gather strategic information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt activates the additional option with Fincantieri to acquire two more FREMM frigates to be launched in 2025..*






The Italian newspaper, La Repubblica and Espresso, announced that there are negotiations between Egypt and Italy to activate the clause for the purchase of two additional FRAME frigates.


As well as another complementary deal to supply spare parts and logistical support to the two frigates Galala and Berenice, which were contracted by the Egyptian Navy last year.


According to the newspaper, the additional clause was included in the contract signed last year, and the Giuseppe government removed it to purchase two additional FRAME frigates.


According to the newspaper, the company will ensure that the Egyptian demand is met in parallel with the implementation period of the Italian Navy deal by 2025.


https://espresso.repubblica.it/attu...3dDmcUBr6taoOPbQigeUz4PGCBagX0UfxY85M0jYRw9t4

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Yallah ya gamaya fehn el Su-35SE ouzeen nshoufhum!!! Gadammit!!!! loi

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> Yallah ya gamaya fehn el Su-35SE ouzeen nshoufhum!!! Gadammit!!!! loi








Notice no flaps or aieorons? Just V-stabs on a very hsot runway.

Hahaha so true. I'd love to see the Egyptian commander pilos with at least 2000 hrs experience do things like thisQ


Gomig-21 said:


> Yallah ya gamaya fehn el Su-35SE ouzeen nshoufhum!!! Gadammit!!!! loi



This is the best picture of all of the motive the heavy's so they can put on the fin powerful special heat metal the paint or warp the stabilizer brilliant for the secret rocket launching devastating missiles.


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> @Lord Of Gondor , how many did India buy from that rip 0ff?


Half a Billion USD per boat in 2005 money.
Meanwhile Aussies are knee deep in a Short fin Barracuda w/ conventional drive where each boat could cost over 12 Billion AUD(Figure from memory)


On the subject of the Typhoons from Italy, here are some lovely shots of Italian Eurofighters in beast mode:













All thanks to Aviationist

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> Yallah ya gamaya fehn el Su-35SE ouzeen nshoufhum!!! Gadammit!!!! loi



Hahaha so true. I'd love to see the Egyptian commdaner pkiilos with at least 2000 hrs experience do things like this:


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Half a Billion USD per boat in 2005 money.
> Meanwhile Aussies are knee deep in a Short fin Barracuda w/ conventional drive where each boat could cost over 12 Billion AUD(Figure from memory)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!! Aussies definitely made a TON of mistakes amd they should have optedfor the F35 hackle they've been fighting with the US is the Manchurian invasion in wIIi scratch then they were in the wet trenched with wet foot and shell shock in wwII not to mention the BRUTSL punishment then took in WWII. Ever ses one of thods horrid schock sights, bro? So all they had to do is negotiate with the price at the condition that they will protect the China Sea together with the US and in return for the US to protect Australia and I guarantee you the US would've agreed in a minute because there are way too many dangerous animals in Australia and no one ever invades the land down uner lol. plus they want to sell many more F-35 they have a HUGE goal to meet so they will aggrege with allies like the Aussies.
> 
> On the subject of the Typhoons from Italy, here are some lovely shots of Italian Eurofighters in beast mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All thanks to Aviationist
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, why are you doing this to me?!?!?! I love this aircaft maybe more than the Rafal except foral the crap US weapons and components in it. But what a beauty. It and the Su-30 and Su-35 have the most beuatifu radomes in the world! Keep up coming I was only kidding!
Click to expand...


----------



## Gomig-21

BTW, LOG, I saw a video of the Isreali F-15 air force fling with Typhoons ibn Germany and I know India is friends with Israel and all that happy shit so forgive me when I tell you that was the most despicable performance it the Jews who got CFREAMED in the Typhoon LOLOLOLO and they looked like rookies landing their F-15 I just wish we had those incompetence during 1973 2[we would have blown them out of the sky by fighters and SAMS. But we didn't do too bad considering we had 5 aces and shot down 120 or their land thieving aircraft. But bottom line, they looke like babies landing and taking off and the German Typhoon jets plaid with them like they were toys. So they're not made out to be the high flying boobioo they are. more like joke loooool.

Oh not to mention the Egyptian Lock On the Isreali F-15Crecently in 29 in 2918 with a Sparoow LOLOLOOOLOOL! That was the best.

That's why I say we get 40 Typhoons but change out all the US equipment and not sure it;s possible starting with the AIM -120 but substitute it with the METEOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8

Egyptian Armed Forces are getting ready if and when the Showdown of the Century happens against Ethiopia...I think it should be around early 2030s


----------



## Gomig-21

Juggernaut_Flat_Plane_V8 said:


> Egyptian Armed Forces are getting ready if and when the Showdown of the Century happens against Ethiopia...I think it should be around early 2030s



All this for Ethiopia? It's more than than that my good friend but you're on the right track. The day we blow that dam into smithereens that are 2cm long lololololo, the Chines wont be happy the French wont be happy the US certainly wont be happy and the izdsraelois wont be happy but screw then 1o time over them we'll teach them a lesson they'll NEVER forget. As a matter of fact, they'll completely forget about the stupid six day cowardly that cowardly war hitting out aircraft on the ground and fleeing like filthy flies the cowardly filthy scumbags. You'll see, guarantee you a lesson and NO ONE will want to build another dam that will get blow up to marbles loooooooooooooool Tell Aviv and drop and UE3E on it and light up the entire ME LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

The SC said:


> That would be the defense secretary..no?
> This one is the Director for *Strategy*, *Plans*, and *Policy ..*!?



To be honest: I dont know who do what in us  

But if there is a planned strategy in which the US wants to bind Egypt in, then me can vision that this strategy is based on US weapons and US thinking and thus this strategy only would work if there are enough US weapons in Egypt to realize this strategy. So either this planned strategy contains a US base in Egypt or much US weapons in the hands of egypts army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ich said:


> To be honest: I dont know who do what in us
> 
> But if there is a planned strategy in which the US wants to bind Egypt in, then me can vision that this strategy is based on US weapons and US thinking and thus this strategy only would work if there are enough US weapons in Egypt to realize this strategy. So either this planned strategy contains a US base in Egypt or much US weapons in the hands of egypts army.


Since Egypt never accepted any foreign bases on its soil.. it must be about the US weapons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ich said:


> To be honest: I dont know who do what in us
> 
> But if there is a planned strategy in which the US wants to bind Egypt in, then me can vision that this strategy is based on US weapons and US thinking and thus this strategy only would work if there are enough US weapons in Egypt to realize this strategy. So either this planned strategy contains a US base in Egypt or much US weapons in the hands of Egypt's army.



Not only that, my friend. Isreal and Germany were not strong enough to put that kind of pressure on Egypt. They were weak especially Germany with the restitution they'll have to pay the Jews forever, but Germany was specifically controlled because of Russia's threat. Now what to do? Gove Germany all kings of offensive weapons' to fight a Russian invasion and envisaged nothing but GARBAGE defensive weapons so the can never never be a threat to the persecuted Jews. Well times have changed. Egypt is quite powerful and could destroy Isreal in a long war that Egypt is in a MUCH BETTER position militarily now and economically. S0 the Americans blew it because we also have Russia on our side. They miscalculated the long run. They thought we would be a bunch of idiots and expect the lowly status que as the week entity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ich said:


> To be honest: I dont know who do what in us
> 
> But if there is a planned strategy in which the US wants to bind Egypt in, then me can vision that this strategy is based on US weapons and US thinking and thus this strategy only would work if there are enough US weapons in Egypt to realize this strategy. So either this planned strategy contains a US base in Egypt or much US weapons in the hands of egypts army.



We were offereded the F-C facory that the Turkeys ended up getting because they were chicken of the forces around them 0especialyRusia) and needed protection along with Hhato protection refused th bribe ffrm the us "thanks but no thanks'.


----------



## Ich

Gomig-21 said:


> We were offereded the F-C facory that the Turkeys ended up getting because they were chicken of the forces around them 0especialyRusia) and needed protection along with Hhato protection refused th bribe ffrm the us "thanks but no thanks'.



Was there ever an offer of NATO membership to Egypt?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ich said:


> Was there ever an offer of NATO membership to Egypt?



Never. They see us as an enemy of the Jews of israhell and Hato is of course a HUGE protector of little Kuwait or even former jugoslavia but we do have a unique relation with them mainly to deal wit immigration, terrorism intelligence and to sell is expensive weapons but is desert dwellers (LO) have med huge improvements.

Doubt the heavy will be camouflaged like that but how knows, maybe a few interdiction ones that will bomb the Ethiopian Dam into outer space"<"LMAO? Problem is we will have o offer restitution of some kind .of restitution. 
or we might face the wrath of HATO.







this new computer SUCXS!!!!!!! erased all my post the iumbalugatsa!!!!!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ich

Gomig-21 said:


> Never. They see us as an enemy of the Jews of israhell and Hato is of course a HUGE protector of little Kuwait or even former jugoslavia but we do have a unique relation with them mainly to deal wit immigration, terrorism intelligence and to sell is expensive weapons but is desert dwellers (LO) have med huge improvements.
> 
> Doubt the heavy will be camouflaged like that but how knows, maybe a few interdiction ones that will bomb the Ethiopian Dam into outer space"<"LMAO? Problem is we will have o offer restitution of some kind .of restitution.
> View attachment 729927
> 
> or we might face the wrath of HATO.
> 
> 
> View attachment 729908
> 
> 
> this new computer SUCXS!!!!!!! erased all my post the iumbalugatsa!!!!!



Its a long term game. The future of NATO depends on Europe and here on Germany. As long as Germany is in NATO, NATO will exist. If Germany leaves NATO, a whole new world will emerge with a new block of whole europe including Russia and Ukraine....if the successor of Putin also follow the way of Putin.

Nice pic btw ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ich said:


> Its a long term game. The future of NATO depends on Europe and here on Germany. As long as Germany is in NATO, NATO will exist. If Germany leaves NATO, a whole new world will emerge with a new block of whole europe including Russia and Ukraine....if the successor of Putin also follow the way of Putin.
> 
> Nice pic btw ^^



Thank you, BTW, I have a new laptop and the sob just won't allow me to type without mistakes, and sentences that make no clue.

But let me ask you, sines Merkel found out Sisi was spying on her and Germany in general, what has been the mood towards Egypt and how long is poor Germany going to pay restitution to Izdrehll/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Thank you, BTW, I have a new laptop and the sob just won't allow me to type without mistakes, and sentences that make no clue.
> 
> But let me ask you, sines Merkel found out Sisi was spying on her and Germany in general, what has been the mood towards Egypt and how long is poor Germany going to pay restitution to Izdrehll/


Hey Bro.. just go check a place in your browser that says check spelling..

Concerning the the Saudi Metor missiles, a deal was concluded in the amount of 1 billion Euros for Metor missiles
The price of the missile is approximately 1.5 million..That is, the numbers exceed 600 missiles
And the first 20 is the first batch for training as you guessed rightly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ich

Gomig-21 said:


> Thank you, BTW, I have a new laptop and the sob just won't allow me to type without mistakes, and sentences that make no clue.
> 
> But let me ask you, sines Merkel found out Sisi was spying on her and Germany in general, what has been the mood towards Egypt and how long is poor Germany going to pay restitution to Izdrehll/



Well, these are questions that only can be answered after a revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ich said:


> Well, these are questions that only can be answered after a revolution.



Indeed. Now I will say something that might get me banned or points reduced but who gives a load of steaming crap if you can't speak your mind truthfully within reason, right?

1) Of course what they did to the Jews is inexcusable except give them Palestine,
2) Now don't you think, Nazi is one of the coolest names for an organization?
3) And their uniform was the best and there hadn't been anything close since.
4) And WAAAAAAAAY smart and ahead of their time technologically just had a Buffon in Hitler
5) Germany would be the most advanced country today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

This is what Egypt will be getting in the very near future:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The SC said:


> This is what Egypt will be getting in the very near future:



Su-57? No way.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ich

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. Now I will say something that might get me banned or points reduced but who gives a load of steaming crap if you can't speak your mind truthfully within reason, right?
> 
> 1) Of course what they did to the Jews is inexcusable except give them Palestine,
> 2) Now don't you think, Nazi is one of the coolest names for an organization?
> 3) And their uniform was the best and there hadn't been anything close since.
> 4) And WAAAAAAAAY smart and ahead of their time technologically just had a Buffon in Hitler
> 5) Germany would be the most advanced country today



1) Right. And not only Jews. But this you can say to every "western country" and also every "non western country" if you look into history.
2) Names...
3) Well, i dont know. For me clothes have to be functional.
4) Yes.
5) This is why i dont like Hitler. There was no need for war or other things they did. At this time instead of war they just could research and develop 10-15 years as fast as possible and then ALL countries in the world would been the best friends cause of the need of the tech. Also human kind would be far more forward as it is now. If you look exactly what tech we use today, you will find that 70% is researched decades or even century ago. There is not really much new things in the world since ww2. Decades of wasted time.

Edit:

You can see it in Egypt. Development together with peace brings the best for the people. Sure one needs also an army to be able to defend cause lots of arsholes are everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

EAF Chief in beautiful Greece













Great to see the mighty Phantom still flying




Brilliant shot
(Images from HAF/MoD Greece)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Shared by Mahmoud Gamal on Twitter
(Not sure if they are file pictures or from actual ex)








Joint ex with The Republic of The Sudan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Shared by Mahmoud Gamal on Twitter
> (Not sure if they are file pictures or from actual ex)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joint ex with The Republic of The Sudan


What will happen according to the maneuvers is as follows: 

1 - MiG-29 aircraft will be stationed in Sudan to provide air cover for attacking aircraft. 
2- Rafale and F16 Block 52 will be launched from Berenice and Aswan to conduct the main bombardment .. The Rafale for the dam using the scalp and the F16 for the adjacent administrative and engineering areas. .Of course, the Rafale will first perform a SEAD and DEAD operation against the air defense. 
3- The Thunderbolt Forces will remain ready for any evacuation operation, which is its role tonight .. This is very clear in the videos that came out .. the evacuation operation of a pilot with the cooperation of the Sudanese Thunderbolt.

After that, a division or two may be stationed on the border with Sudan to repel any Ethiopian action against Sudanese territory. 

This is 99% of what will happen in principle .. The matter may develop after that. If Ethiopia attacked Sudan by land , Egypt and Sudan would use it as an excuse to enter and occupy the dam area..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Hey Bro.. just go check a place in your browser that says check spelling..



My dear bro, I missed this and I thank you for the advice. Here's the problem and the typical saying is "don't break it if it ain't broken' but it was about 6-8 years old and I loved it. Big for my size and cost half this piece of dung which I had to get fast for my business. Off course it has all the spell checks but it has taken me a while just to use my large fingers on this keyboard that looks like it was built for a 9 year old WTF is that crap. But every mistake highlights and I can correct them but at first they were way too many and I was in a hurry and frankly forgive the expression.........f...k it! lol But hey, heck out the improvement. It's always a matter of time. I still HATE it with a passion and hopefully will fully upgrade my other system with wireless printer etc. inshAllah. Just bear with me, habibi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



love that video! One of the best because none of those very few with the super Arabic distracting music and I much prefer the sound of those GE whistling engines in full takeoff after burner sound and you know what this is a distant prelude to just in case, right? Even though the Su-35SE isn't there, they could easily do it without them and the Kh-35UEm the Hammers and the abundance of GBUs we have not to mention the recently successful frogmen whom alone if can get in without detected, blow it all from underwater without a flying bomb. of course the Su-35SE will cut that destructive time in 2/3 and make it a much more visible non-nuclear mushroom. But they need to get their hands on the original blueprints to study the vulnerability because really the best way is to use the lease amount of ordinance and let the rest of the massive power pressure destroy it. NO ONE FUCKS (sorry I really dislike curssing and I wasn't bought up that way but this is much more dear to the hart of the Egyptian people than any filthy Israeli invasion or spanking in return.

BTW, as they usually have then on a limited basis in airport camps and closed off gateted hangers security with TV security etc., notice how they sent a very special unit with them this time? I've never seen SOF Sa'ka tag with them like this. This is actually bigger than it appears. I sense a coalition of at least Sudan and maybe a few more. I think Sisi has has enough of these childish games by Aby or whatever his name is.

I certainly feel TERRIBLE for the Ethiopian population, but it's their prime minister's fault and they should get rid of him quick and bring in someone to negotiate at a reasonable pace so they see they are serious.

I hope they take great pictures of it just blowing up in the sky one massive mushroom after the other and then nothing but rubble and water.

BABOOOOOOM!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> My dear bro, I missed this and I thank you for the advice. Here's the problem and the typical saying is "don't break it if it ain't broken' but it was about 6-8 years old and I loved it. Big for my size and cost half this piece of dung which I had to get fast for my business. Off course it has all the spell checks but it has taken me a while just to use my large fingers on this keyboard that looks like it was built for a 9 year old WTF is that crap. But every mistake highlights and I can correct them but at first they were way too many and I was in a hurry and frankly forgive the expression.........f...k it! lol But hey, heck out the improvement. It's always a matter of time. I still HATE it with a passion and hopefully will fully upgrade my other system with wireless printer etc. inshAllah. Just bear with me, habibi.


The problem might be missing a dictionary bro.. just look it up..I am convinced you'll fix it.. just trying to help.. because a lot of headaches with laptops and PCs before..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



That was one of the better videos they've shown of the air force and closer looks at amunitions as well as the covered warheads.

I also enjoyed watching them deliver the Binanci to Alexandria wow what a beast of a ship and the gunny thing is notice hot tight that inlet to get into the harbor is? Of course there's a special reason for that and the depth has to be adequate enough for these large ships and frigates that draw deep rafts but imperritive to keep unwanted "underwater eyes" mostly from submarines which would take A LOT of balls for one to enter the inlet. I can't say for certain if they have video for active action in that inlet but it would help.

I've been through a tiny inlet in my 30ft and let me tell you, it is NOT a fun experience as a matter of fact without GPS and at night, you're screwed.

This is yours truly going through a famous river inlet off the harbor of Gloucester in MA and I've done it over 25 times both ways and let me tell you, no matter how many times you do it, there's still that son of a b turtle head that wants to pop out LMFAO! You can hear me complaining about the guy in front of me that he's way over to starboard and is gonna get slammed (and I've seen countless boats slam the side of that rough inlet) and you can hear my son say "nah, that guy looks like he grew up here and knows all about it" lol the young man was right. I couldn't care what condition is going on unless facing gail winds from one side first of all I wouldn't attempt it but if I had to, then I would hug or favor one side but otherwise, never! Always in the middle because I have to control the wake the guy in front of me is leaving for me and that gives me a better chance to stay away from either side. The Bianchi slowly protruding that Alexandria inlet reminded me of this. Enjoy.






EDIT: @Hamartia Antidote , this is mostly the stuff we do which is actually a lot safer with a good captain (tap shoulder lol) and at the end of that great river ride at wake zone speeds, there's a great beach at the end for the misses to enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That was one of the better videos they've shown of the air force and closer looks at amunitions as well as the covered warheads.
> 
> I also enjoyed watching them deliver the Binanci to Alexandria wow what a beast of a ship and the gunny thing is notice hot tight that inlet to get into the harbor is? Of course there's a special reason for that and the depth has to be adequate enough for these large ships and frigates that draw deep rafts but imperritive to keep unwanted "underwater eyes" mostly from submarines which would take A LOT of balls for one to enter the inlet. I can't say for certain if they have video for active action in that inlet but it would help.
> 
> I've been through a tiny inlet in my 30ft and let me tell you, it is NOT a fun experience as a matter of fact without GPS and at night, you're screwed.
> 
> This is yours truly going through a famous river inlet off the harbor of Gloucester in MA and I've done it over 25 times both ways and let me tell you, no matter how many times you do it, there's still that son of a b turtle head that wants to pop out LMFAO! You can hear me complaining about the guy in front of me that he's way over to starboard and is gonna get slammed (and I've seen countless boats slam the side of that rough inlet) and you can hear my son say "nah, that guy looks like he grew up here and knows all about it" lol the young man was right. I couldn't care what condition is going on unless facing gail winds from one side first of all I wouldn't attempt it but if I had to, then I would hug or favor one side but otherwise, never! Always in the middle because I have to control the wake the guy in front of me is leaving for me and that gives me a better chance to stay away from either side. The Bianchi slowly protruding that Alexandria inlet reminded me of this. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Hamartia Antidote , this is mostly the stuff we do which is actually a lot safer with a good captain (tap shoulder lol) and at the end of that great river ride at wake zone speeds, there's a great beach at the end for the misses to enjoy.


Yes Captain.. I can see the danger there..

For the video I've posted.. The Birghamini is pretty impressive,, have you also noticed the number of Vertical missile launchers.. it is impressive and unlike anything said about the frigate..
Can you you check it again and tell me what you think?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Convert SCARAB UAV to a Land-Attack Cruise Missile- *Option #1*

Some feasible, near term modifications to the SCARAB UAV to convert it into a land-attack cruise
missile include:
• Deletion of reconnaissance payload
• Deletion of UAV recovery system
• Replacing the existing guidance and control subsystem with an integrated inertial
guidance/GPS subsystem
• Addition of an explosive warhead or Chem/Bio payload and dispenser.
And, if greater terminal precision is required:
• Addition if an accurate terminal guidance system (some type of terrain/target matching
system based on available radar or electro-optic sensor)

For this study it was assumed that the LACM midcourse and terminal guidance system has the
same weight and volume as the existing UAV guidance and control system. In addition, it was
assumed that deletion of the reconnaissance payload and recovery system provided sufficient space
for a small conventional payload.

The SCARAB UAV modified to a land-attack cruise missile (Option #1) could deliver a 200 kg
conventional payload to a maximum range of 2,250 km flying the high altitude UAV flight profile.
Flying a low altitude profile (less than 500 m altitude instead of 13,000 m) enables a range
capability of approximately 1,800 km. Part of this performance loss (typically 15-20%) can be
regained by reducing the wing size and shape and other changes to make the vehicle more efficient
for low altitude operation.

Modify SCARAB UAV - Option #1
• Delete reconnaissance payload - 131.5 kg
• Delete recovery system - 68.5 kg
• Add conventional payload + 200.0 kg

Launch Weight 1,077 kg

Fuel Weight 443 kg

Range - high altitude profile 2,250 km
Range - low altitude profile ~ 1,800 km


Convert SCARAB UAV to a Land-Attack Cruise Missile- *Option #2*

If a larger payload is desired, the vehicle’s fuselage and tankage could be modified to accommodated
a larger payload. This would result in a loss in fuel loading to maintain the same overall vehicle
envelope.

Option #2 incorporates the same SCARAB-LACM conversion changes identified for Option #1, but
further modifies the vehicle to accommodate a 500 kg conventional payload. The change results in a
237 kg loss in loaded fuel. The Option #2 SCARAB-LACM is capable of delivering the 500 kg
conventional payload to a maximum range of either 810 km or 650 km flying the high or low altitude
flight profiles, respectively. Some of the range losses can be regained if selected aerodynamic
changes are also made.

Modify SCARAB UAV - Option #2
• Delete reconnaissance payload - 131.5 kg
• Delete recovery system - 68.5 kg
• Modify fuselage/tankage for increased
payload volume + 20.0 kg
• Modify fuselage/tankage for decreased
fuel loading - 20.0 kg
• Reduce fuel loading - 237.0 kg
• Add conventional payload + 500.0 kg

Launch Weight 1,140 kg

Fuel Weight 206 kg

Range - high altitude flight ~ 810 km
Range - low altitude flight ~ 650 km


*Modified SCARAB-LACM Capabilities*

The modified SCARAB-LACM range performance can be varied without altering the vehicle’s
overall external geometry. The missile’s airframe/tankage can be revised to accommodate less fuel
to increase volume for payload. As shown, a 300 kg increase in payload weight (200 to 500 kg)
requires a 227 kg (206 versus 443 kg) reduction in loaded fuel weight. The HE payload is assumed
to have a density ~ 30% greater that the JP-4 fuel (JP-4 weighs 0.78 kg/liter). By varying the
payload weight and corresponding fuel loading, the SCARAB-LACM can achieve a factor of three
in range performance without changing the vehicle’s external geometry.

There are a number of additional design modifications that a country could make to the SCARAB
UAV to increase its performance (range and payload) capabilities for the land-attack role.
They include:
• Increasing the fuselage length to accommodate a larger payload
• Increasing the fuselage/tankage lengths to accommodate a greater fuel loading
• Replacing the existing Teledyne CAE 373-8C turbojet engine with a more fuel efficient low
altitude sustainer engine
• Reduce the vehicle’s RCS in the land-attack role by shaping critical surfaces or adding
radar absorbing materials (RAM)
• Employing a TERCOM type terminal guidance system


New Cruise Missile -- Medium Range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

They should turn them into 300km cruise missiles but since they're American, and are more considered as target drones, it would be a monumental task but why not work with Teledyne on some type of cruise missile if they're still around on one or two or 3 and then develop indigenous kamikaze drones if they don't already have a crapload of Chinese built ones in sock.

Pic;


























Can you guess what munitions this MiG-29/35 is carrying? Very interesting projections...





Just for you SC and King Billip!













Maximum high level SOF protection in this exercise we usually don't see wanna know why, because half the world knows this is a prelude on a very small scale as to what is about to happen in Ethiopia and after it's done, I hope Sisi slams his hand on the podium and emphatically say something like he did yesterday that the Nile is Egypt's MAIN RED line. Reminds me of the two bit donkey Menachin Begin (ironic last name) prime minister of Isrehell during the peace process with Egypt who did that after a reporter asked him if he had any doubts about what they just pulled off destroying the Iraqi reactor. He must make it clear that not even the USA can fight us on this and that we would rather perish with pride.

But this level I've never seen unless we never noticed it. Start loading the SCALPS and Hammers and GBU12s and 15 and get that plan outlined out to a T for the underwater infiltrators. Not a single casualty in this mission and make sure we take out their entire governmental infrastructure and set them back 200 years so they cannot retaliate in any possible way. All military airports and hangars to be destroyed to the max and get all the intel on where they're hiding all their ammunitions cause that needs to make the 3=2nd beggest BOOOOOOOOOOOOM!






Ya halalwa!




















no insignia or colors again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

One of the rare two-seaters in that one close up with canopy open and no colors, That really is an interesting phenomenon I wish we could understand why they do that with only those MiGs?

Is it possible that with the new transfer of technology on the Russian 500 T-90S, that there might be a deal with the US to export many of these M1A1s because for a country of our size and Sinai is already protected in many ways than 6 days of hell and fury to and thoughts of land gabbing and stealing. A friend on Twitter mentioned this idea and if he sees this please introduce yourself ya ma3alem.






Anwar Al Sadat in full throttle mode!

Elelpoant





A lot of EAF MIG-29/35 beauties' on elephant walks.






Great pic. I bet you these guys are practicing for something HUGE coming up. I'm just a little upset they don't too far that the country falls into a failed state because the dam is not the only thing that needs to be completely destroyed. Any form of retaliation must be put to a very long sleep if not killed completely.






You can believe this is going to be a full blown operation. No one messes with out water y'en3al aby om el khalafuku and then to play around with stupid and silly negotiations that they think is a game. Well. this is no game coming your way pretty soon. And the heck with the Katrans, take the Apaches and Nile Crocodiles and fire as many deadly Hellfire missiles along with all the attack capabilities of the NC. 






We've had enough of their childish games and we gave them MORE than the respect them deserved. This will be harder to destroy now that it's fully built. We should've dropped it underwater 8 years ago when it was much easier.





















\

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> They should turn them into 300km cruise missiles but since they're American, and are more considered as target drones, it would be a monumental task but why not work with Teledyne on some type of cruise missile if they're still around on one or two or 3 and then develop indigenous kamikaze drones if they don't already have a crapload of Chinese built ones in sock.
> 
> Pic;
> 
> View attachment 731810
> 
> View attachment 731811
> 
> View attachment 731812
> 
> View attachment 731813
> 
> View attachment 731814
> 
> View attachment 731815
> 
> 
> Can you guess what munitions this MiG-29/35 is carrying? Very interesting projections...
> 
> View attachment 731816


The Missile look like the *R-77*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The Missile look like the *R-77*


I think KH-31 brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> I think KH-31 brother.
> 
> View attachment 732662


Yes.. but difficult to understand why an anti-ship missile in those exercises!?
Or the pic was taken in Egypt before..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Missile look like the *R-77*



Kh-31(AS-17 'Krypton') ma brother. If they start training in earnest with some of the big dogs, they will be unstoppable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes.. but difficult to understand why an anti-ship missile in those exercises!?
> Or the pic was taken in Egypt before..



I do agree unless they want to send those half-breed Mongolians back to their side lol. There are a few targets in the Red Sea and Med they can test the effectiveness of the weapon. Plus storage and temperature control all factor into why thy need to see if the things are still any good, I would think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Yes.. but difficult to understand why an anti-ship missile in those exercises!?
> Or the pic was taken in Egypt before..


What if it is the KH-31P SEAD missile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> What if it is the KH-31P SEAD missile?


Then..you are talking..
The Mach 4.5 ramjet Kh-31 / AS-17 Krypton family of missiles includes anti-radiation, anti-shipping and claimed anti-AWACS variants..






Hope it is The KH-31PK or even PD..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> What if it is the KH-31P SEAD missile?





The SC said:


> Then..you are talking..
> The Mach 4.5 ramjet Kh-31 / AS-17 Krypton family of missiles includes anti-radiation, anti-shipping and claimed anti-AWACS variants..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it is The KH-31PK or even PD..



Well, according to the fella who opened the thread but doesn't post here anymore and off his Twitter page, it's the Kh-31/AS17 Krypton family which includes the anti-radiation version, the anti-shipping and the "claimed" anti-AWACS.


Amir Pharaoh on Twitter: "#Egyptian Mig-29M2 armed with Kh-31(AS-17 'Krypton') 🇪🇬 https://t.co/jK3GIlguVL" / Twitter



The SC said:


> Yes Captain.. I can see the danger there..
> 
> For the video I've posted.. The Birghamini is pretty impressive,, have you also noticed the number of Vertical missile launchers.. it is impressive and unlike anything said about the frigate..
> Can you you check it again and tell me what you think?



How's this for a tight fit? Good thing there's a tug there to act as a bumper! Supposedly this is a picture of the FREMM Bernice soon to be delivered to the EN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> EAF Chief in beautiful Greece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see the mighty Phantom still flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant shot
> (Images from HAF/MoD Greece)



Indeed Greece is gorgeous on so many levels. Hope it comes out of its financial slump soon enough. They didn't need this epidemic which for them, probably came at the worst time ever.

Been a while since I was there but seeing the old commander taking a ride in what he probably flew in the EAF for many years when that bird was active and with that scenery (and I'm sure he got a hold of the stick for a quick second) makes me think he might be he only man who adores that aircraft out of the retired ones who flew it. IIRC, Tom Cooper had mentioned that the EAF found it such a cumbersome aircraft which is pretty obvious and that all those bends (like Pierre Sprey said lol) were all aerodynamic bandaids to fix serious wind tunnel and airflow problems they had. It does seem strange that the folding tip doesn't rest all the way down, but I can see the horizontal stabilizers being folded down to catch better airflow even though it did have ailerons which during flight serve almost the same purpose but on take off and landing it's mostly the function of the H-Stabs. Either way, the EAF pilots complained the most about that and probably because they were old aircraft that required tremendous amounts of maintenance hours and engine overhauls could not be done in Egypt and had to be flown all the way to the US for that which was major downtime for its pilots. I can see why they complained about it. Eventually it ended up in a museum and the others in either decoy hangers or back to the US to die a very slow and dry death in the scorching heat of the Arizona desert. But I'm glad the chief got one more chance.



The SC said:


> What will happen according to the maneuvers is as follows:
> 
> 1 - MiG-29 aircraft will be stationed in Sudan to provide air cover for attacking aircraft.
> 2- Rafale and F16 Block 52 will be launched from Berenice and Aswan to conduct the main bombardment .. The Rafale for the dam using the scalp and the F16 for the adjacent administrative and engineering areas. .Of course, the Rafale will first perform a SEAD and DEAD operation against the air defense.
> 3- The Thunderbolt Forces will remain ready for any evacuation operation, which is its role tonight .. This is very clear in the videos that came out .. the evacuation operation of a pilot with the cooperation of the Sudanese Thunderbolt.
> 
> After that, a division or two may be stationed on the border with Sudan to repel any Ethiopian action against Sudanese territory.
> 
> This is 99% of what will happen in principle .. The matter may develop after that. If Ethiopia attacked Sudan by land , Egypt and Sudan would use it as an excuse to enter and occupy the dam area..



I don't recall the EAF ever conducting such a powerful exercise near an area that has a strong potential for an attack. They even performed nighttime sorties with loaded F-16s. Those are usually carrying ACMI pods and maybe a missile or so to test avionics etc. But this, here, most certainly a message and the real thing will be nothing like what is obviously being shown, Tough times because they can't just take out their ability to use the dam. They have to destroy a lot of the things that could come back to haunt them.

I still hope Aby comes to his senses because I would much rather see Egypt concentrate on development and keep up the great fight against the Sinai cretins than to worry about war with Ethiopia no matter the distance since we will have no choice but to help Sudan and drag us into a quagmire. Unless it ends up being so devastating that the people don't back Aby and internal conflict steals the show. Unfortunately it needs to be done.



The SC said:


> Yes Captain.. I can see the danger there..



Another tight fit of the 2nd Italian FREMM.








The SC said:


> For the video I've posted.. The Birghamini is pretty impressive,, have you also noticed the number of Vertical missile launchers.. it is impressive and unlike anything said about the frigate..
> Can you you check it again and tell me what you think?



Are you referring to the fact that the rear 16 launchers are not blocked off like I believe the French FREMM did? That was some pretty amazing action but such short and quick clips![/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed Greece is gorgeous on so many levels. Hope it comes out of its financial slump soon enough. They didn't need this epidemic which for them, probably came at the worst time ever.
> 
> Been a while since I was there but seeing the old commander taking a ride in what he probably flew in the EAF for many years when that bird was active and with that scenery (and I'm sure he got a hold of the stick for a quick second) makes me think he might be he only man who adores that aircraft out of the retired ones who flew it. IIRC, Tom Cooper had mentioned that the EAF found it such a cumbersome aircraft which is pretty obvious and that all those bends (like Pierre Sprey said lol) were all aerodynamic bandaids to fix serious wind tunnel and airflow problems they had. It does seem strange that the folding tip doesn't rest all the way down, but I can see the horizontal stabilizers being folded down to catch better airflow even though it did have ailerons which during flight serve almost the same purpose but on take off and landing it's mostly the function of the H-Stabs. Either way, the EAF pilots complained the most about that and probably because they were old aircraft that required tremendous amounts of maintenance hours and engine overhauls could not be done in Egypt and had to be flown all the way to the US for that which was major downtime for its pilots. I can see why they complained about it. Eventually it ended up in a museum and the others in either decoy hangers or back to the US to die a very slow and dry death in the scorching heat of the Arizona desert. But I'm glad the chief got one more chance.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the EAF ever conducting such a powerful exercise near an area that has a strong potential for an attack. They even performed nighttime sorties with loaded F-16s. Those are usually carrying ACMI pods and maybe a missile or so to test avionics etc. But this, here, most certainly a message and the real thing will be nothing like what is obviously being shown, Tough times because they can't just take out their ability to use the dam. They have to destroy a lot of the things that could come back to haunt them.
> 
> I still hope Aby comes to his senses because I would much rather see Egypt concentrate on development and keep up the great fight against the Sinai cretins than to worry about war with Ethiopia no matter the distance since we will have no choice but to help Sudan and drag us into a quagmire. Unless it ends up being so devastating that the people don't back Aby and internal conflict steals the show. Unfortunately it needs to be done.


There are still to diplomatic options to go with the UNSC
1- it might recommend going to the IJC
2- it might force Ethiopia to sign the deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There are still to diplomatic options to go with the UNSC
> 1- it might recommend going to the IJC
> 2 - it might force Ethiopia to sign



Reading some of the latest, Aby tries to sound so tough for public consumption because if he doesn't and there is actually a coalition of Egypt, Sudan, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Jordan and several other of the Muslim NATO which was ESACTLY designed for this purpose, that turtle head just might be way too huge to keep between his cheeks and at the same time, if he agrees to conditions that greatly favor Sudan and Egypt, the people will take a page from the January 6th statehouse insurrection except this time AK-47 are less than $15 over there and it will be a huge spoil for him.

Plus you know Sisi being a military man (and not just that but served as the intelligence director during Morsi lol) -- not like that orangutan who actually had the audacity to say he knew more than the generals -- is a military practitioner who will listen to all the top advisers from all branches and I guarantee you the damage will not be resorted to just the dam. Communications will be the first tithing targeted and taken out which will not only make them blind, but they won't be able to hear any of the EAF commands which will cripple them including taking out the main radio stations and TV & interment of course. but while all that is going down, major SEADs will be spectacularly taken out so they're completely blind, 8 years is a long time to keep an eye out on their premature military movements. Then then can just plow away at that damned dam that has waisted 10 years of negotiations. The guy thinks we're idiots and he'll find out shortly we're far from that and guess what bro, I wouldn't be surprised in there are a few Su-35s hanging around lobbying some seriously long distance munitions. The time has arrived there's no more time for those childish negotiations and take our kindness as foolishness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Reading some of the latest, Aby tries to sound so tough for public consumption because if he doesn't and there is actually a coalition of Egypt, Sudan, UAE, Saudi Arabia, Jordan and several other of the Muslim NATO which was ESACTLY designed for this purpose, that turtle head just might be way too huge to keep between his cheeks and at the same time, if he agrees to conditions that greatly favor Sudan and Egypt, the people will take a page from the January 6th statehouse insurrection except this time AK-47 are less than $15 over there and it will be a huge spoil for him.
> 
> Plus you know Sisi being a military man (and not just that but served as the intelligence director during Morsi lol) -- not like that orangutan who actually had the audacity to say he knew more than the generals -- is a military practitioner who will listen to all the top advisers from all branches and I guarantee you the damage will not be resorted to just the dam. Communications will be the first tithing targeted and taken out which will not only make them blind, but they won't be able to hear any of the EAF commands which will cripple them including taking out the main radio stations and TV & interment of course. but while all that is going down, major SEADs will be spectacularly taken out so they're completely blind, 8 years is a long time to keep an eye out on their premature military movements. Then then can just plow away at that damned dam that has waisted 10 years of negotiations. The guy thinks we're idiots and he'll find out shortly we're far from that and guess what bro, I wouldn't be surprised in there are a few Su-35s hanging around lobbying some seriously long distance munitions. The time has arrived there's no more time for those childish negotiations and take our kindness as foolishness.


Egypt has toned down its speech in the last few day while at the same time still hanging to what Sisi said about not even a drop of Egyptian waters can be touched..Which remainds one of Sadat's speech saying that no one can take even a grain of sand from the Egyptian Sinai peninsula.. after which we know what happened.. and was nothing less than The 1973 Ramadan war..

Let's hope for the best though.. a peaceful end to this problem will certainly be more beneficial..

Even the orange baboon ..as you call him, HaHaHa.. had a say on this..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Even the orange baboon ..as you call him, HaHaHa.. had a say on this..



Then he went on TV later claiming the $1.3 billion in miltary aid to Egypt will surely go to buying all Russian equipment! HAHAHAAHA, What a seriously demented old orange fool to the worst degree. Best thing that happened to this country is that he lost fair and squarely and has practically vanished.

Now a very minority of American know how this military air works and that not a single $ actually goes into an Egyptian bank be it a swiss bank or one in Zimbabwe. All they are are deals with different US manufacturers who provide military equipment to Egypt like LM or Boeing or Apache or mostly recently Raytheon and THEY get the approval from congress to release the funds to them and ONLY them to manufacture these machines and then deliver them to Egypt. THAT is how it works. We have our money that we use to buy non-American equipment so I don't know who the hell that freakish baboon was fooling,

Now the economic aid was different. Congress would agree to send (I think it finally dwindled down to $800 million) and this was during the Mubarak final years that the funds came with so many absolutely insane conditions that the Egyptian Treasury with parliamentary permission told the US that Egypt with all it's new loans and gas discoveries did not need that $800 million any more and the US can keep it simply because the conditions that came with it were simply beyond ridiculous that we probably wouldn't have put up with it for even more. That was borderline bribery. Unbelievable and glad they decided to forgo that part of the aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt, Naval Group and submarines [Update No. 2]*







There is talk that over the last months, Egyptian officials have held three meetings with executives from the French shipbuilder Naval Group to finalize the deal for the purchase of Scorpene 2000-class submarines.

Egypt is close to signing an additional submarine deal with France, Scorpion 2000, with local manufacturing, as Egypt is preparing a basin specializing in submarine manufacturing and maintenance, which will be completed on May 25.

https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-naval-group-and-submarines-update-no-2/

Thus, The Egyptian arsenal will have manufacturing experience for all important Naval Categories ..

Corvettes - locally manufactured Gowind
Frigates - Meko to be manufactured locally
Submarines - Scorpene to be manufactured locally
OPVs - to be manufactured locally

Missile boats.. most likely to be manufactured locally
And still some Designs by Lurssen..
https://luerssen-defence.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Concerning the beauty beast.. 6 might have been delivered to the EAF or are being delivered..






In 2021 and 2022 the production line in KnaAAZ will be completely transformed into the production of Su-35 fighters for Egypt, taking into account the capacity of the enterprise: building 10 Su-35 aircraft annually. In parallel, KnaAAZ is manufacturing the fifth generation of Su-57 fighters for the Russian Aerospace Forces.

https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/04/12/مصر-تصبح-الدولة-الثانية-بعد-الصين-التي/

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

So that 2nd new Italiano FREMMO magnifico la bella Facca entrara la Porta De Alexandria is settling in really nicely!





Look at these absolute two monsters! AESA And PESA radars, full batch of launchers FULLY equipped unlike those French sharameet (Samehny ya Rab) but I think it's a load of BALONEY that Egypt requested them to be empty. A7A! Who the frig does that? NO way. They were land attack missiles instead of changing them to Air defense they left them empty. You know, think of how difficult it's been for us to exercise a lousy option that *BELONGS* to us on 12 additional Rafales and the difficulties they've given us. I say Kus@#$%^&* you guys know the rest of that and stick with our newly found bella facca Itlaliana friends and get those Typhoons immediately and pair them with the Rafales and increase the Sukhois and Migs and of course load up on 50 Su-57s forget the Rafale unless they come with and offer we can't refuse. Can't wait for the MEKOs and the totally revamped Egyptian Navy and then take the old American ships and Su-35 / Mig-35 target practice. BAboom!










LOVE THAT POWERHOUSE @The SC
Definitely time to really concentrate on more subs and play the Israeli double agents well so they think it's one thing when it's another. That Natanz thing they pulled was just out of this world. We need to be better than that and prove it with this Ethiopia mission InshaAllah.

Captain SC and King Billip. definitely new state of the art submarines,

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

𝔗𝔥𝔬𝔱𝔥 🇪🇬 on Twitter: "The Bergamini Class Frigate "Bernice" just arrived to Alexandria." / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Still to come : 2 to 4 Bergamini, 6 (4 + 2) Meko A200 , 4 to 6 Scorpene 2000 submarines (there is also talk about 2 Type214) and Belharra frigates, 20 Italian OPVs and missile boats as well as The Kamov Katran..

*Meko A200*






*Scorpene 2000 *






*Type214*






*Belharra frigate*






*OPV*




And/or




or






*Kamov Katran Ka-52k*






* And the news of the last multi-item bid that Egypt made about 6 Corvettes and 20 patrol or missile launchers.. as well as the negotiations with Lurssen about ToT for JV design and development of civilian and military ships..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



A couple of funny things that pic reminded me of. First of all, it took us a little while to realize that type of arrangement and how they line all the different makes and models in order of properties and capabilities but interestingly enough, we knew quite well the Beechcraft 1900c was involved in intel gathering and all that library developing stuff they do to feed the 8 E-2C all sorts of information etc. But with that recent thread you opened about how they've figured out how to link all makes and models with IFF and ground control was because of what they learned from the RBE2 AESA radar in the Rafale which makes me wonder whether that is why they've placed that bird in the middle as their most important asset or is it simply the best and most enjoyable fighter they have? lol.

The other thing is was we're seeing here, especially the weapons and pods are a mere factor of the stock they carry because the EGY Army is the last to show something like that off. Good stuff, SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I wonder if EAF can use JDAM type bombs from the UAE on their Rafales in the future.

Mirage 2000 can carry four of these MK82 so I wonder how many Rafales can carry considering their much greater payload capacity. French allowed integration on Mirages so it is possible they would allow integration on Rafales.

It was designed by RSA but IP is owned by UAE as well as production albeit complex parts must be imported like seekers.






Interesting thing about the AASM Hammer missile used on Rafale is that a lot of it is was designed by South Africans subcontracted by Safran because they had no experience with some of the systems.

Some of those same guys now work in the UAE and are developing various systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I wonder if EAF can use JDAM type bombs from the UAE on their Rafales in the future.



That's is one of the main reasons it's satellite production and launching and orbiting it for.....under the disguise of weather watching looool. I have no doubt that it is in the middle of creating some sort of GPS q\guided munition. What we need is a US president who can just come out and not have to please the friggin Isrhellis and tell them Egypt is an ally and we need to supply them with all those important equipment we've denied them in the past because we always assumes they were the aggressors when they were the ones who were attacked 3 frigging times!!! Need huge balls to do that but they'll always find a reason not to and that is why Sisi has been so smart to realize it's time to move on our own. Hey, better late than never I suppose.

BTW, @The SC , you see that picture you posted of the two Su-35s and possibly 6 already in Egypt training etc.? Well, there was an American dude who flew either F-16or F-5 Aggressors at red flag told me personally y.
when I showed him that pic and other and if you look closely at the leading edge flap of the wing, you can see dark grey rectangular panels there and those are the supposed AESA but get this - he tells me don't be fooled by Russian propaganda, those are certainly not ASEA radars with tiny modules they wouldn't scan 10km if true and in fact when the bought those two Su-27 and studied them and talked to Russian American, they figured those are IFF sensors only. I was devastated because I wasn't talking to some quac. The whole time he was in uniform standing with arms behind his back as if he was talking to someone important, yeah me LOL! But we have pictures of them installing the radars, right?






Those dark panels at the leading edge flaps over the R-27s at the wing root and supposedly they are somewhere else in the aircraft which would kinda debunk his theory a little.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I wonder if EAF can use JDAM type bombs from the UAE on their Rafales in the future.
> 
> Mirage 2000 can carry four of these MK82 so I wonder how many Rafales can carry considering their much greater payload capacity. French allowed integration on Mirages so it is possible they would allow integration on Rafales.
> 
> It was designed by RSA but IP is owned by UAE as well as production albeit complex parts must be imported like seekers.
> 
> View attachment 734479
> 
> 
> Interesting thing about the AASM Hammer missile used on Rafale is that a lot of it is was designed by South Africans subcontracted by Safran because they had no experience with some of the systems.
> 
> Some of those same guys now work in the UAE and are developing various systems.



Honestly, IMO, the EAF Mirage 2000 would be the BEST choice to put those on depending on the French and their croissants if they were any good that morning since they would have not only a say in the matter but also be involved if they agree. Because Safran was heavily involved with Israehell, I would be SUPER DUPER cautions about infiltrators. If they got into Natanz and did what they supposedly did....imagine the screening the EAF would need to do. But I think the 2000s are the BEST choice to start with. The F-16s might have to be done behind closed doors but that's almost a prelude to war. I wouldn't touch the Rafales until it's time for the meteors to go in. But then again, the Russians would welcome anything but they aircraft are so loaded with weapons it might mot be necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> A couple of funny things that pic reminded me of. First of all, it took us a little while to realize that type of arrangement and how they line all the different makes and models in order of properties and capabilities but interestingly enough, we knew quite well the Beechcraft 1900c was involved in intel gathering and all that library developing stuff they do to feed the 8 E-2C all sorts of information etc. But with that recent thread you opened about how they've figured out how to link all makes and models with IFF and ground control was because of what they learned from the RBE2 AESA radar in the Rafale which makes me wonder whether that is why they've placed that bird in the middle as their most important asset or is it simply the best and most enjoyable fighter they have? lol.
> 
> The other thing is was we're seeing here, especially the weapons and pods are a mere factor of the stock they carry because the EGY Army is the last to show something like that off. Good stuff, SC.


The Rafale seems to be the Router in this case..as it was said that it has a comm system that can communicate with both Western and Eastern fighter planes and integrate both..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's is one of the main reasons it's satellite production and launching and orbiting it for.....under the disguise of weather watching looool. I have no doubt that it is in the middle of creating some sort of GPS q\guided munition. What we need is a US president who can just come out and not have to please the friggin Isrhellis and tell them Egypt is an ally and we need to supply them with all those important equipment we've denied them in the past because we always assumes they were the aggressors when they were the ones who were attacked 3 frigging times!!! Need huge balls to do that but they'll always find a reason not to and that is why Sisi has been so smart to realize it's time to move on our own. Hey, better late than never I suppose.
> 
> BTW, @The SC , you see that picture you posted of the two Su-35s and possibly 6 already in Egypt training etc.? Well, there was an American dude who flew either F-16or F-5 Aggressors at red flag told me personally y.
> when I showed him that pic and other and if you look closely at the leading edge flap of the wing, you can see dark grey rectangular panels there and those are the supposed AESA but get this - he tells me don't be fooled by Russian propaganda, those are certainly not ASEA radars with tiny modules they wouldn't scan 10km if true and in fact when the bought those two Su-27 and studied them and talked to Russian American, they figured those are IFF sensors only. I was devastated because I wasn't talking to some quac. The whole time he was in uniform standing with arms behind his back as if he was talking to someone important, yeah me LOL! But we have pictures of them installing the radars, right?
> 
> View attachment 734520
> 
> 
> Those dark panels at the leading edge flaps over the R-27s at the wing root and supposedly they are somewhere else in the aircraft which would kinda debunk his theory a little.


Wings L-band radar.. some say AESA of IFF.. but most likly not just for IFF..
















http://www.ausairpower.net/APA-2009-06.html


Unlike in the case of the US F-22 and F-35 where they serve mainly for IFF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Kellar777

The SC said:


> The Rafale seems to be the Router in this case..as it was said that it has a comm system that can communicate with both Western and Eastern fighter planes and integrate both..


I do believe all Egyptian air force fighters gets an Egyptian made IFF , Egyptian communication systems and they are connected via Egyptian data link

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The most important characteristic of the two EN Bergamini frigates is their high capabilities in air defense missions, through which they will provide long-range air protection for the ships of the Egyptian fleet, especially the helicopter carriers Gamal Abdel Nasser and Anwar Sadat. The Bergamini is also a command, control, early warning and maritime control center with a great capacity to manage all operations and link the land, sea and air forces.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Wings L-band radar.. some say AESA of IFF.. but most likly not just for IFF..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ausairpower.net/APA-2009-06.html



That'e once of the best sources for the AESA wing root flap mounted L-Band AESA radar and on the Su-35 from MAX-2009!!!! Can you imagine the strides and developments and improvements they've made to them by now 2021 not only to install on the Su-57 but to also replace the once on the Su-35S to have the sane capbilities in air missions. It only makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The most important characteristic of the two EN Bergamini frigates is their high capabilities in air defense missions, through which they will provide long-range air protection for the ships of the Egyptian fleet, especially the helicopter carriers Gamal Abdel Nasser and Anwar Sadat. The Bergamini is also a command, control, early warning and maritime control center with a great capacity to manage all operations and link the land, sea and air forces.,



If they order anymore FREMMs, they must stick with these Bergaminni style. I'm sure you've read their capabilities and the only thing they might not be able to integrate would be the next generation MICA but maybe they will since it is a FREMM coop produced frigate with the French so why would the French deny them on the Italian ones? Those are so much better than the French FREMM that I really hope they stick with them above surface and below they can go French with the Scorpene, absolutely. Those area quite the floaters with a grand ability to do damage to the enemy.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If they order anymore FREMMs, they must stick with these Bergaminni style. I'm sure you've read their capabilities and the only thing they might not be able to integrate would be the next generation MICA but maybe they will since it is a FREMM coop produced frigate with the French so why would the French deny them on the Italian ones? Those are so much better than the French FREMM that I really hope they stick with them above surface and below they can go French with the Scorpene, absolutely. Those area quite the floaters with a grand ability to do damage to the enemy.


Indeed.. there are news about negotiations for 2 more.. it was 6 in total in those news about the deal of the century.. so maybe lowering it to 4 is to be able to get the other weapon systems discussed in that deal more easily ..financially speaking..

The French Fremm is the best for ASW..so maybe another one ..just one more with still better characteristics could be a good plus.. remember that first one was procured in a haste!

The Scorpene is a very good deal since it comes with ToT ..but what would be more fantastic is two electric propulsion submarines and the SMX-31 in the future..












*BTW,,

*The first France FREMM air defense frigate enters active duty 





*

This relates to the "Aquatine" frigate, which is equipped with an improved "Super Hercules" radar with a range of 300/400 km to be able to operate long-range air defense missiles Aster-30 to a maximum range of 120 km.

The frigate was also equipped with 32 cells to carry air defense missiles, while this version was not equipped with "Scalp" cruise missiles like the rest of the French Fremm frigates.

The frigate became capable of air defense and war against submarines at the same time by having 2 sonars, one compact and one long-range towed, as well as a heavy helicopter for search and rescue and anti-submarine combat.

The frigate is a very respectable version of the Fremm Aquatine.

It is worth noting that the French fremm, acquired by Egypt and Morocco, is equipped with a Hercules radar, the previous version, with a maximum range of 250 km, and is unable to operate long-range air defense missiles. Therefore, it was equipped with only Aster 15 missiles.

https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/04/17/فرنسا-تدخل-أول-فرقاطة-فريم-متخصصة-في-ال/

So an upgrade and one more with these characteristics seems interesting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian *Vector* (MRBM) a high-technology two-stage ballistic missile system of approximately 1000 km based on the Pershing II ballistic missile..






There have been reports of a _Condor III_ program. The Condor III would have an increased range to some 1,500 km (930 mi) with the same payload as the Condor II.
























* Pershing 2 medium-range, road-mobile, solid fueled ballistic missile





The Pershing 2 was designed to deliver a W-85 variable yield nuclear warhead (5 kt to 80 kt) at ranges up to 1700 km (1056 miles). The missile used an active radar guidance system and a secondary inertial guidance system that had a 30 m CEP. The missile had a length of 10.61 m, a diameter of 1.02 m, and a launch weight of 7,400 kg. It used a two-stage solid propellant engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egyptian *Vector* (MRBM) a high-technology two-stage ballistic missile system of approximately 1000 km based on the Pershing II ballistic missile..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been reports of a _Condor III_ program. The Condor III would have an increased range to some 1,500 km (930 mi) with the same payload as the Condor II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Pershing 2 medium-range, road-mobile, solid fueled ballistic missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pershing 2 was designed to deliver a W-85 variable yield nuclear warhead (5 kt to 80 kt) at ranges up to 1700 km (1056 miles). The missile used an active radar guidance system and a secondary inertial guidance system that had a 30 m CEP.6 The missile had a length of 10.61 m, a diameter of 1.02 m, and a launch weight of 7,400 kg. It used a two-stage solid propellant engine.



Great post, SC bro. As great as that may be, the only problem Egypt has is being able to test any of these missiles, especially if there are any that have been in storage since the 80's. As soon as one of those goes airborne, the whole world will shake, rattle and roll! lol. I do remember pictures in Al Ahram after the parades and there were quite a few long trucks carrying huge missiles. We haven't seen much of any of that since the peace treaty. Of course they've put those away very far and deep. But it's good to know they most likely do exist, only they can't really test them.



The SC said:


> It is worth noting that the French fremm, acquired by Egypt and Morocco, is equipped with a Hercules radar, the previous version, with a maximum range of 250 km, and is unable to operate long-range air defense missiles. Therefore, it was equipped with only Aster 15 missiles.



And as impressive as the rest of the ship is, that is the main reason why I say they stick with the Italian version, However, if there is a possibility to get a 2nd one, I truly hope that instead of the missing SCALP cruise missile naval version they took out (which is kinda weird when you think about it because they did end up supplying us with 50 SCALPs for the Rafales, right? So what the heck is the difference?) And insist on the new Super Hercules Radar PLUS the NG MICA missiles for the forward 16 compartments at the least if they want to keep the Aster 15s in the rear rows, That is what bothers me the most out of this French FREMM and the only good thing about it and possibly getting a 2nd would be their ASW capabilities. LOL, our Italian friends had no issues whatsoever loading the rear 16 with Aster 15s and the forward 16 with Aster 30s for loner range, Bella facca el Italaianos love them! Having potent anti-submarine warships is definitely a major element of any powerful navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

We need 4 of these Russian A50 airborne early warning aircraft to add to the complementary service of intel and IFF target designation and actually be the first country to make their systems "somewhat" compatible with the E-2C Hawkeyes, Love these monsters.






Another pair of 29/35 getting ready to take off, Great-looking aircraft but I wonder if it has a short, built-in fuel range since it seems to be always seen carrying drop tanks. But then again, so doesn't the F-16 to a certain extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mhmoud said:


> I'm back after a few years and... what exactly is going on here? Is everyone alright?
> 
> 
> 
> I see you've changed. I've never seen you swear like this before. What happened?



First of all, I'm actually pretty happy to see you post, even if it is a bit of a harsh comment towards me but I deserve it since I do want to clear the air so that maybe we see more of you and even more Pakistani members asking similar questions that don't set me off and I will answer honestly either way, just like I did but not in a good manner I do admit that, 

That said, I appreciate the respect you used to have towards me during our exchanges and hopefully I can gain it back since I really enjoyed a lot of our exchanges, especially about Libya and Egypt. I will do my best to make this as brief as possible but a while ago, there was a thread about the PAF training with Arab air forces somewhere in either Saudi Arabia or the UAE and this person claimed to be present at the pilot's briefings (she was a female) and reading her posts, it just seemed like she was trying too hard to be important in that respect or whatever. You know when someone uses big words and you can tell they don't understand what they mean? lol I might have gotten the wrong impression but then out of the blue, she said "most Pakistani and other nationality pilots mentioned they didn't like flying with the Egyptians because they are too dangerous" and please don't take it word for word but something similar. So I started a polite exchange with her to first see what her qualifications were to actually be in the post briefing room of all these different fighter pilots (almost no one on earth gets that type of privilege since the briefing is almost strictly between the pilots and commanders themselves ONLY.) 

So right then and there I realized there was quite a bit of untruth to what she was saying and I left it at that, No, sorry I showed her pics that we've been fling formations with US fighters since the late 70's and doing refueling qualifications almost every two years etc, The other fellow Mr. @MastanKhan was supporting her and claiming she was something important with a title I didn't even understand to tell you the truth. Ok, fine, I left it at that and got the heck out of that threat.

However, on a separate thread about Egypt and all the money it was supposedly given by Saudiya and the UAE and a couple other countries I forget sorry were the reason why Egypt was able to buy all these new weapons and basically what Egypt did was "_lose its soul for some dollars"_ and whoops, that pretty much set me off against that individual.

I've been trying to explain to almost everyone on this board who thinks that that it is an impossibility. None of our brotherly Muslim countries would give billions to Egypt to buy all these weapons LOL! This was right around 2013 when Sisi took out Morsi and so of course it didn't look good when one of his first objectives was the renewal of the armed forces from top to bottom. Egypt needed immediate help to STABILIZE the country from falling into a failed abyss and those billions were used to provide collateral against subsidized important items that Sisi didn't want to impose but was forced to on a few others and especially use the billions as collateral for loans through the IMF and one more important part where a lot of that money was used was to set up the platforms, rigging and pipelines and improve the only 2 LNG processing plants for all the gas that Egypt had just discovered. It was also used to pay Italy which was doing most of the exploration including for oil in the western desert. The great Egyptian tourism, Red Sea resorts and the Suez Canal revenue was going to take decades.

Now all that gas that was found in the largest Mediterranean field that belongs to Egypt is being extracted & produced 24/7 as a matter of fact Israel just paid Egypt $15 billion to liquify its own gas in our plants. The entire world knows Egypt is loaded with gas fields now and it's basically a guaranteed money pit that needs A LOT OF HEAVY PROTECTION of all kinds which is why France agreed on the Mistral and Rafales and FREMM and we used their financing to purchase all that. Not the lost soul money lol what an insult with nothing to back it up but built-in hatred. That collateral is so powerful and worth so much which is why Russia and Italy are supplying all the military equipment we elected to purchase from them *on guaranteed LOANS. *

So when someone who clearly despises your kind for the reasons we all know says "Egyptians sold their soul for a few dollars and a few shiny toys". sorry my good friend, between that exceptional insult and this new laptop I'm barely getting used to, I pretty much had to set the record straight, Again, I do apologize for going about it the wrong way. 

Even @The SC tried many times to explain to people that through the 30 years of Mubarak rule, the money the military was making left and right that he wasn't putting in his pocket was put into the military reserves. Yes, believe it or not, Egypt has a HUGE military budget reserve and at the time Sisis took power, it was around $30 billion maybe even more. But of course no one believes this stuff, I know it's hard to believe when they see the poverty of the slums in Egypt which EVERY country has even here in the great US.

Granted it's only a forum and no one should really take any of these insults to heart but between this laptop and the degeneration that was going on, they did, But let me tell you something between you, me and the lamp post......a lot of my posts were messed with after the fact which is another travesty in itself and I'll leave it at that,

So to all the Pakistani members I offended with my comments in the past few pages including you @MastanKhan , I do sincerely apologize and I'm pretty sure it won't happen again. We're here to have fun not get all twisted and I sure as heck hope to see more of you @Mhmoud as things are somewhat improving in Libya? Won't happen overnight but the Red Line was the best thing that happened and who did that again? Oh yeah, the one everyone dislikes. lol.

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> First of all, I'm actually pretty happy to see you post, even if it is a bit of a harsh comment towards me but I deserve it since I do want to clear the air so that maybe we see more of you and even more Pakistani members asking similar questions that don't set me off and I will answer honestly either way, just like I did but not in a good manner I do admit that,
> 
> That said, I appreciate the respect you used to have towards me during our exchanges and hopefully I can gain it back since I really enjoyed a lot of our exchanges, especially about Libya and Egypt. I will do my best to make this as brief as possible but a while ago, there was a thread about the PAF training with Arab air forces somewhere in either Saudi Arabia or the UAE and this person claimed to be present at the pilot's briefings (she was a female) and reading her posts, it just seemed like she was trying too hard to be important in that respect or whatever. You know when someone uses big words and you can tell they don't understand what they mean? lol I might have gotten the wrong impression but then out of the blue, she said "most Pakistani and other nationality pilots mentioned they didn't like flying with the Egyptians because they are too dangerous" and please don't take it word for word but something similar. So I started a polite exchange with her to first see what her qualifications were to actually be in the post briefing room of all these different fighter pilots (almost no one on earth gets that type of privilege since the briefing is almost strictly between the pilots and commanders themselves ONLY.)
> 
> So right then and there I realized there was quite a bit of untruth to what she was saying and I left it at that, No, sorry I showed her pics that we've been fling formations with US fighters since the late 70's and doing refueling qualifications almost every two years etc, The other fellow Mr. @MastanKhan was supporting her and claiming she was something important with a title I didn't even understand to tell you the truth. Ok, fine, I left it at that and got the heck out of that threat.
> 
> However, on a separate thread about Egypt and all the money it was supposedly given by Saudiya and the UAE and a couple other countries I forget sorry were the reason why Egypt was able to buy all these new weapons and basically what Egypt did was "_lose its soul for some dollars"_ and whoops, that pretty much set me off against that individual.
> 
> I've been trying to explain to almost everyone on this board who thinks that that it is an impossibility. None of our brotherly Muslim countries would give billions to Egypt to buy all these weapons LOL! This was right around 2013 when Sisi took out Morsi and so of course it didn't look good when one of his first objectives was the renewal of the armed forces from top to bottom. Egypt needed immediate help to STABILIZE the country from falling into a failed abyss and those billions were used to provide collateral against subsidized important items that Sisi didn't want to impose but was forced to on a few others and especially use the billions as collateral for loans through the IMF and one more important part where a lot of that money was used was to set up the platforms, rigging and pipelines and improve the only 2 LNG processing plants for all the gas that Egypt had just discovered. It was also used to pay Italy which was doing most of the exploration including for oil in the western desert. The great Egyptian tourism, Red Sea resorts and the Suez Canal revenue was going to take decades.
> 
> Now all that gas that was found in the largest Mediterranean field that belongs to Egypt is being extracted & produced 24/7 as a matter of fact Israel just paid Egypt $15 billion to liquify its own gas in our plants. The entire world knows Egypt is loaded with gas fields now and it's basically a guaranteed money pit that needs A LOT OF HEAVY PROTECTION of all kinds which is why France agreed on the Mistral and Rafales and FREMM and we used their financing to purchase all that. Not the lost soul money lol what an insult with nothing to back it up but built-in hatred. That collateral is so powerful and worth so much which is why Russia and Italy are supplying all the military equipment we elected to purchase from them *on guaranteed LOANS. *
> 
> So when someone who clearly despises your kind for the reasons we all know says "Egyptians sold their soul for a few dollars and a few shiny toys". sorry my good friend, between that exceptional insult and this new laptop I'm barely getting used to, I pretty much had to set the record straight, Again, I do apologize for going about it the wrong way.
> 
> Even @The SC tried many times to explain to people that through the 30 years of Mubarak rule, the money the military was making left and right that he wasn't putting in his pocket was put into the military reserves. Yes, believe it or not, Egypt has a HUGE military budget reserve and at the time Sisis took power, it was around $30 billion maybe even more. But of course no one believes this stuff, I know it's hard to believe when they see the poverty of the slums in Egypt which EVERY country has even here in the great US.
> 
> Granted it's only a forum and no one should really take any of these insults to heart but between this laptop and the degeneration that was going on, they did, But let me tell you something between you, me and the lamp post......a lot of my posts were messed with after the fact which is another travesty in itself and I'll leave it at that,
> 
> So to all the Pakistani members I offended with my comments in the past few pages including you @MastanKhan , I do sincerely apologize and I'm pretty sure it won't happen again. We're here to have fun not get all twisted and I sure as heck hope to see more of you @Mhmoud as things are somewhat improving in Libya? Won't happen overnight but the Red Line was the best thing that happened and who did that again? Oh yeah, the one everyone dislikes. lol.
> 
> Peace.


Maybe she saw this video..HaHaHa!






Now that Egyptian crazy pilot has a specific name and it is* Hassan Salem El-Rafai* and *he is still alive unlike what was mentioned in the History Channel* , this was not a desperate adventure of a mad Egyptian pilot with his poor MIG-21 , this was among the maneuvers the Egyptian pilots were trained for months on it . The Egyptian pilot used this maneuver to escape from the IAF and he had been trained on it day and night , yet it is very hard and was known among the Egyptian fleet as the death maneuver.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Maybe she saw this video..HaHaHa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Egyptian crazy pilot has a specific name and it is* Hassan Salem El-Rafai* and *he is still alive unlike what was mentioned in the History Channel* , this was not a desperate adventure of a mad Egyptian pilot with his poor MIG-21 , this was among the maneuvers the Egyptian pilots were trained for months on it . The Egyptian pilot used this maneuver to escape from the IAF and he had been trained on it day and night , yet it is very hard and was known among the Egyptian fleet as the death maneuver.



You know what disturbed me the most on that, is how they not only titled the video "Crazy Egyptian Pilot" as if he was some moron who did things to de deserved such a gracious title by none other than Dog Fights on the HISTORY CHANNEL! Then throughout the entire video (I don't know who that other *&^% was ) kept referring to that great Egyptian hero doing everything possible to evade Israel's best pilot at the time with that disgusting smirk on his face like the poor soldier is trying to save his life so let's not only call him a crazy Egyptian pilot but say it with a smirk because (as if that is some kind of a funny joke?) they had him at their 12 and he was done until he pulled off that amazing SPLIT-S maneuver in a MiG-21at such a low altitude, That's what pissed me off about the complete lack of respect towards another soldier who was trying everything in his ability to save his life. Remember this is how the Israelis treat their enemies. 

Imagine the Great Egyptian Pilot in his remarkable MIG-21 chasing a crazy Israeli pilot in his F-15 over the Sinai and pinning him down (then another Egyptian pilot comes in and says yeah this crazy mashoogana Israeli pilot hahahah with a smile and smirk and a laugh was doing everything he could possibly do in that crappy Israeli Mirage 5 they called the Nesher to pretend to everyone that they adhered to the 1967 embargo that France would not supply them with any more military equipment lol meanwhile he was in a brabd spankin new Mirage 5s after the filth the Israelis pulled in 1967 and BANG, took a double Atoll missile from the great Egyptian pilot and blew the Mirage to smithereens until it crashed to his ultimate death (hahaha smirk) and the Egyptian pilot got it all on footage and returned safely to base to a thunderous welcome by proud Egyptians trying to fight back for THEIR OWN LAND!!! Imagine telling the now defunct History Channel to make a video about that,


BTW there is NO WAY a talented Egyptian pilot who could perform a split-S maneuver at what, 2,500 ft with all the G's it required to end up in a still, vertical position. That's where you know Giora Epstein was lying through his teeth, He would've either made it to zip as far as possible or crash landed and ejected and got to safety or skimmed the ground until he developed enough power to scoot on outta there, That's why they made sure they hired a professional film crew to film that silly lying 3rd army surrounding whiuch never happened when after the ceasefire was signed and Israel accepted defeat of the land they lost specifically he barlvline and all its 16 posts looooooooool, every single one of them tucked their tails and trekked it back almost halfway across the Sinai, In reality, Egypt actually won half of Sinai from those land stealing thieves! Bravo ya regalla!

And here on this forum they don't even see the bid picture. lol, let them live in denial. BTW, that Split-S is now being done at landings thanks to that BRAVE EGYPTIAN PILOT. I saw it done in a Romanian MiG-21 by a Romanian pilot and the French guys flying Rafales at airshows are always wrapping their performance with an EGYPTIAN SPLIT-S!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Two interesting offers on the Egyptian bid for new corvettes.. both with ToT for Navigation, communication and tactical data link systems..

*Fincantieri *

*Al Zubarah class* similar to Qatari new corvette







*Damen

Corvette Crossover 115 or 123*






*Stan 5009 OPV*







Meanwhile, sources close to the situation say that Fincantieri has made a competitive offer,
which includes the sale of the assemblage rights of its Multirole Corvette, along with the technical
knowledge needed to locally manufacture the corvette’s navigational and tactical link system.
It is not yet known which offer will be chosen by Egypt.

*Scorpene 2000 *





Naval Group has agreed on selling the assemblage rights of the Scorpene 2000 to Egypt, but talks are still ongoing on the transfer of technologies. There is talk that Egypt would prefer to showcase the newly purchased Scorpene submarine side by side with a locally assembled Scorpene for media purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Two interesting offers on the Egyptian bid for new corvettes.. both with ToT for Navigation, communication and tactical data link systems..
> 
> *Fincantieri *
> 
> *Al Zubarah class* similar to Qatari new corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Damen
> 
> Corvette Crossover 115*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan 5009 OPV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, sources close to the situation say that Fincantieri has made a competitive offer,
> which includes the sale of the assemblage rights of its Multirole Corvette, along with the technical
> knowledge needed to locally manufacture the corvette’s navigational and tactical link system.
> It is not yet known which offer will be chosen by Egypt.
> 
> *Scorpene 2000 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naval Group has agreed on selling the assemblage rights of the Scorpene 2000 to Egypt, but talks are still ongoing on the transfer of technologies. There is talk that Egypt would prefer to showcase the newly purchased Scorpene submarine sideby side with a locally assembled Scorpene for media purposes.



Too much to keep up with lol. I'm still saying stick with the Italian FREMMs, one more French one for better ASW, the Scorpene x2 if affordable and most definitely the Rafales. My goodness! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Too much to keep up with lol. I'm still saying stick with the Italian FREMMs, one more French one for better ASW, the Scorpene x2 if affordable and most definitely the Rafales. My goodness! lol


This is about the Egyptian new international bid for 6 new corvettes and 20 OPVs..
The rest you've mentioned is a given..
The Scorpene 2000 will be 4 to 6..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

IA Egypt can acquire HAS-250 anti ship missile for its vessels and coastal defense duties if it meets the requirements.

It is very early in development so it will take at least 4 or 5 years before development is finished. Its sea skimming height, long range, and large warhead allow it to take down even large vessels if fired in barrages. The animated promotional video that it came with shows it being fired and simulating hitting the Admiral Udaloy class destroyer that is 7500 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> IA Egypt can acquire HAS-250 anti ship missile for its vessels and coastal defense duties if it meets the requirements.
> 
> It is very early in development so it will take at least 4 or 5 years before development is finished. Its sea skimming height, long range, and large warhead allow it to take down even large vessels if fired in barrages. The animated promotional video that it came with shows it being fired and simulating hitting the Admiral Udaloy class destroyer that is 7500 tons.
> 
> View attachment 735409
> 
> 
> View attachment 735410
> 
> 
> View attachment 735411
> 
> 
> View attachment 735412


One picture has a booster.. so if its 250 KM range, that means the missile range without the booster is 150 to 200 KM..OR. if 250 KM range without the booster, that will mean 350 KM with the booster,,
Still a lil' confusing isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> One picture has a booster.. so if its 250 KM range, that means the missile range without the booster is 150 to 200 KM..OR. if 250 KM range without the booster, that will mean 350 KM with the booster,,
> Still a lil' confusing isn't it?


The booster is for the ground launch I think but it wasn't included at IDEX 2021, it helps the missile get to altitude and the speed for turbojet to function and the rocket motor falls off. It doesn't effect range, the turbojet is the propulsion that will take it to those far ranges.






The missile traveling at 5 meters will give a very short time to react to ships considering the radar horizon rules, although with AWACS detection would be greatly increased.

For example on the Type 45 the missile would be visible at 34 km away factoring in both radar height and missile height you would have 2 minutes to intercept the missile which is not as much time as you think especially when missiles are fired in large barrages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Great post, SC bro. As great as that may be, the only problem Egypt has is being able to test any of these missiles, especially if there are any that have been in storage since the 80's. As soon as one of those goes airborne, the whole world will shake, rattle and roll! lol. I do remember pictures in Al Ahram after the parades and there were quite a few long trucks carrying huge missiles. We haven't seen much of any of that since the peace treaty. Of course they've put those away very far and deep. But it's good to know they most likely do exist, only they can't really test them.
> 
> 
> 
> And as impressive as the rest of the ship is, that is the main reason why I say they stick with the Italian version, However, if there is a possibility to get a 2nd one, I truly hope that instead of the missing SCALP cruise missile naval version they took out (which is kinda weird when you think about it because they did end up supplying us with 50 SCALPs for the Rafales, right? So what the heck is the difference?) And insist on the new Super Hercules Radar PLUS the NG MICA missiles for the forward 16 compartments at the least if they want to keep the Aster 15s in the rear rows, That is what bothers me the most out of this French FREMM and the only good thing about it and possibly getting a 2nd would be their ASW capabilities. LOL, our Italian friends had no issues whatsoever loading the rear 16 with Aster 15s and the forward 16 with Aster 30s for loner range, Bella facca el Italaianos love them! Having potent anti-submarine warships is definitely a major element of any powerful navy.


The Vector missile was tested thoroughly in Argentina and Iraq..

The Naval scalp has 1000 km range.. that is why it wasn't exported.. seems they were working on a 300 km range naval one but didn't hear about that anymore..

Hope Egypt will add another 16 cells on the Berghamini.. since this new French Fremm has 32.. 16 for aster 15 and 16 for Aster 30.. Oh these Europeans they always spoil and pamper themselves more..LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The Naval scalp has 1000 km range.. that is why it wasn't exported.. seems they were working on a 300 km range naval one but didn't hear about that anymore..


That is why you need your own cruise missiles developed indigenously so you can enjoy your full capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Hope Egypt will add another 16 cells on the Berghamini.



Is that what you were asking me about earlier if I noticed it in the video, that the Berghamini only comes wit 16 cells for either of the Asters? I didn't notice but I thought they all had 32? I'll Have to look it up.

EDIT; Yeah looks that way dang for an all purpose with only 16 cells, they should always keep them loaded with Aster 30s and good thing it's loaded with a lot of other goodies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Is that what you were asking me about earlier if I noticed it in the video, that the Berghamini only comes wit 16 cells for either of the Asters? I didn't notice but I thought they all had 32? I'll Have to look it up.


Yes in that video about the Italian Berghamini.. there were a lot of cells, certainly more than 16.. But hey, I guess the EN knows what it needs..


Philip the Arab said:


> That is why you need your own cruise missiles developed indigenously so you can enjoy your full capabilities.


There are articles talking about turning naval cruise missiles (which are readily available to all developing countries)..to full fledged cruise missiles.. it does not seem that easy, but very feasible though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21 

Good news,,

*The French frigate “Brittany” succeeds in launching the MdCN cruise missile*







MdCN is a cruise missile developed by MBDA and is capable of hitting targets at a distance of 250 km.

https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/04/18/الفرقاطة-الفرنسية-بريتاني-تنجح-في-إط/

This is the one we were talking about.. It is ready now, so Egypt and Morocco can open those closed vertical launchers on their Fremm made for this cruise missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Good news,,
> 
> *The French frigate “Brittany” succeeds in launching the MdCN cruise missile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MdCN is a cruise missile developed by MBDA and is capable of hitting targets at a distance of 250 km.
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/04/18/الفرقاطة-الفرنسية-بريتاني-تنجح-في-إط/
> 
> This is the one we were talking about.. It is ready now, so Egypt and Morocco can open those closed vertical launchers on their Fremm made for this cruise missile..



Let's hope they allow it, or at least price it appropriately. typically a new generation item with that range comes with quite the tag, At least a couple of the Russian missiles being carried on the MiGs and Su-35s are capable of cruising those ranges we already saw one on the MiGs in Sudan, The Su-35 should be way more dangerous and complementary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope they allow it, or at least price it appropriately. typically a new generation item with that range comes with quite the tag, At least a couple of the Russian missiles being carried on the MiGs and Su-35s are capable of cruising those ranges we already saw one on the MiGs in Sudan, The Su-35 should be way more dangerous and complementary.


Allow it ..yes..price it appropriately.. not sure.. you know those Frenchies..HaHaHa!
There must be a good use for it..if the French themselves are using it.. although I doubt it, since they have the 1000 Km ranged one..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Heyyyy Russia.. EN still waiting..LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The most modern weapons of the Egyptian armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Helwa awi ya Ostaz sc Basha! Ramadan Kareem ya m3alem.

Not sure what's going on with the Katrans but they're really focusing on the Navy which is a great thing and most of it is to somehow gain some sort of parody with the GOBBLE GOBBLES to the north.

But I also thought it was a great thing how Putin used Sisi's "Red Line" phrase in his address at the Union yesterday. Sisi has done something that we'll start seeing a lot more people use simply because if worked.

Sisi said my Red line is from Sirte to whatever and the Gobble Gobbles backed right the frig off and now you'll be seeing a lot more people use it thanks to the GREAT ABDEL FATAH EL SISI!

"Don't mess with my RED LINE or you'll regret it BIG TIME! BRAVO!





I have a request, I searched for it but two things, ran out of patience because I couldn't find it. But could someone please post the link to or the You Tube video itself with the American ambassador's interview with an Egyptian reporter where he claimed that the United States has helped Egypt set up a complete self defense missile system around Cairo (must be a PAC-2/3? that's why that question was asked all the time but they're secretly positioned) in several vital places? I think it was @ARCH٤R who posted it because it was supposed to be a huge announcement about the F-16s and we kinda anticipated either a new missile upgrade or an MLU. Turned out to be be neither lol, Arch or SC or whomever posted it, could you kindly repost it for me. A fellow on the Russian forum was surprised and I told him I would post it once I found it. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I will owe you a favor like a virtual hug or something!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Notice that because of the size of the aircraft and the way they foam the gas tanks (not sure if only on the wings or everywhere else) that you almost never see any Su-30's or Su-35s with drop tanks? They carry quite a bit of internal fuel and fly like a hawk with all that weight and ordinance. Never see them carrying additional fuel under the wings or belly even though they can. I think on super duper long range missions, they rely mostly on air refueling but even that is rare. Can't wait to see them.

I also hope they finally reach a deal for just the 12 Rafales on their option which Dassault is supposed to honor because that is what an option is! You give them an option, it's completely theirs!!! So I don't know what the 2@#%$^#%$#^$&%*^(&)*(&*^&%^%*^(%&*^( is the darn problem and this ain't gonna take as long as India (sorry LOG) and all my Indian friends but I don't have any patience with these French.

So I say complete the 36 that's fine and add 46-50 of these bad Larries from Italy with loads of meteor and lessen the US components which is mostly GBU missiles, so it should be relatively easy to get rid of anything they're start bitching about. God I love this aircraft and there's the 80 eurotrash canards we wanted from the start and we already talked about the compatibility. Then you already have the newly developed compatibility with the MiGs and eventually the Sukhois and it will `be like butte with sugar sprinkled on o top

Look at this, oooof! Those Shadow Storms can easily be swapped with SCALPS. Keep the Brimstones of course and add the IRST BVR and rock and roll. Then when they US wants to participate, they know what they have to do,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Look what I just found by accident. Sweet. 
Click for a larger version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes in that video about the Italian Berghamini.. there were a lot of cells, certainly more than 16.. But hey, I guess the EN knows what it needs..



Are you saying you saw more than 16 cells in that video of the Egyptian Berghamini? Wiki even claims they only have 16 unlike the French FREMM with 32 but that the 16 on the Berghamini are interchangeable between the Aster 15s and 30s. Maybe the best thing is to get the best available pic and take a look?

This is the best one I could find on short notice but hard to figure if those are 8 & 8 or 16 & 16.







Looking at one of the better Egyptian FREMM pics from above, they seem to be arranged back to back. But are there more here than the pic above where they're stacked side by side?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Helwa awi ya Ostaz sc Basha! Ramadan Kareem ya m3alem.
> 
> Not sure what's going on with the Katrans but they're really focusing on the Navy which is a great thing and most of it is to somehow gain some sort of parody with the GOBBLE GOBBLES to the north.
> 
> But I also thought it was a great thing how Putin used Sisi's "Red Line" phrase in his address at the Union yesterday. Sisi has done something that we'll start seeing a lot more people use simply because if worked.
> 
> Sisi said my Red line is from Sirte to whatever and the Gobble Gobbles backed right the frig off and now you'll be seeing a lot more people use it thanks to the GREAT ABDEL FATAH EL SISI!
> 
> "Don't mess with my RED LINE or you'll regret it BIG TIME! BRAVO!
> View attachment 736281
> 
> 
> I have a request, I searched for it but two things, ran out of patience because I couldn't find it. But could someone please post the link to or the You Tube video itself with the American ambassador's interview with an Egyptian reporter where he claimed that the United States has helped Egypt set up a complete self defense missile system around Cairo (must be a PAC-2/3? that's why that question was asked all the time but they're secretly positioned) in several vital places? I think it was @ARCH٤R who posted it because it was supposed to be a huge announcement about the F-16s and we kinda anticipated either a new missile upgrade or an MLU. Turned out to be be neither lol, Arch or SC or whomever posted it, could you kindly repost it for me. A fellow on the Russian forum was surprised and I told him I would post it once I found it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> EDIT: I will owe you a favor like a virtual hug or something!


It was mentioned in an interview made by Lamees El Hadeedy on Al Hadath. I believe it was in 2019 or early 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

Gomig-21 said:


> Helwa awi ya Ostaz sc Basha! Ramadan Kareem ya m3alem.
> 
> Not sure what's going on with the Katrans but they're really focusing on the Navy which is a great thing and most of it is to somehow gain some sort of parody with the GOBBLE GOBBLES to the north.



The navy is very important for Egypt cause of the gas fields in the mediterranean sea off the coast of Egypt. I remember when Erdogan tried to change the sea-borders, said that Greece has less right and Turkey has right of a large junk there next to Libya and north of Egypt. The problem with that was that if Greece would really has less sea borders, then Turkey still cant take its place there cause Egypt's sea borders automatically would expand. So navy is important for Egypt to thwart Erdogans next tries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gomig-21 said:


> First of all, I'm actually pretty happy to see you post, even if it is a bit of a harsh comment towards me but I deserve it since I do want to clear the air so that maybe we see more of you and even more Pakistani members asking similar questions that don't set me off and I will answer honestly either way, just like I did but not in a good manner I do admit that,
> 
> That said, I appreciate the respect you used to have towards me during our exchanges and hopefully I can gain it back since I really enjoyed a lot of our exchanges, especially about Libya and Egypt. I will do my best to make this as brief as possible but a while ago, there was a thread about the PAF training with Arab air forces somewhere in either Saudi Arabia or the UAE and this person claimed to be present at the pilot's briefings (she was a female) and reading her posts, it just seemed like she was trying too hard to be important in that respect or whatever. You know when someone uses big words and you can tell they don't understand what they mean? lol I might have gotten the wrong impression but then out of the blue, she said "most Pakistani and other nationality pilots mentioned they didn't like flying with the Egyptians because they are too dangerous" and please don't take it word for word but something similar. So I started a polite exchange with her to first see what her qualifications were to actually be in the post briefing room of all these different fighter pilots (almost no one on earth gets that type of privilege since the briefing is almost strictly between the pilots and commanders themselves ONLY.)
> 
> So right then and there I realized there was quite a bit of untruth to what she was saying and I left it at that, No, sorry I showed her pics that we've been fling formations with US fighters since the late 70's and doing refueling qualifications almost every two years etc, The other fellow Mr. @MastanKhan was supporting her and claiming she was something important with a title I didn't even understand to tell you the truth. Ok, fine, I left it at that and got the heck out of that threat.
> 
> However, on a separate thread about Egypt and all the money it was supposedly given by Saudiya and the UAE and a couple other countries I forget sorry were the reason why Egypt was able to buy all these new weapons and basically what Egypt did was "_lose its soul for some dollars"_ and whoops, that pretty much set me off against that individual.
> 
> I've been trying to explain to almost everyone on this board who thinks that that it is an impossibility. None of our brotherly Muslim countries would give billions to Egypt to buy all these weapons LOL! This was right around 2013 when Sisi took out Morsi and so of course it didn't look good when one of his first objectives was the renewal of the armed forces from top to bottom. Egypt needed immediate help to STABILIZE the country from falling into a failed abyss and those billions were used to provide collateral against subsidized important items that Sisi didn't want to impose but was forced to on a few others and especially use the billions as collateral for loans through the IMF and one more important part where a lot of that money was used was to set up the platforms, rigging and pipelines and improve the only 2 LNG processing plants for all the gas that Egypt had just discovered. It was also used to pay Italy which was doing most of the exploration including for oil in the western desert. The great Egyptian tourism, Red Sea resorts and the Suez Canal revenue was going to take decades.
> 
> Now all that gas that was found in the largest Mediterranean field that belongs to Egypt is being extracted & produced 24/7 as a matter of fact Israel just paid Egypt $15 billion to liquify its own gas in our plants. The entire world knows Egypt is loaded with gas fields now and it's basically a guaranteed money pit that needs A LOT OF HEAVY PROTECTION of all kinds which is why France agreed on the Mistral and Rafales and FREMM and we used their financing to purchase all that. Not the lost soul money lol what an insult with nothing to back it up but built-in hatred. That collateral is so powerful and worth so much which is why Russia and Italy are supplying all the military equipment we elected to purchase from them *on guaranteed LOANS. *
> 
> So when someone who clearly despises your kind for the reasons we all know says "Egyptians sold their soul for a few dollars and a few shiny toys". sorry my good friend, between that exceptional insult and this new laptop I'm barely getting used to, I pretty much had to set the record straight, Again, I do apologize for going about it the wrong way.
> 
> Even @The SC tried many times to explain to people that through the 30 years of Mubarak rule, the money the military was making left and right that he wasn't putting in his pocket was put into the military reserves. Yes, believe it or not, Egypt has a HUGE military budget reserve and at the time Sisis took power, it was around $30 billion maybe even more. But of course no one believes this stuff, I know it's hard to believe when they see the poverty of the slums in Egypt which EVERY country has even here in the great US.
> 
> Granted it's only a forum and no one should really take any of these insults to heart but between this laptop and the degeneration that was going on, they did, But let me tell you something between you, me and the lamp post......a lot of my posts were messed with after the fact which is another travesty in itself and I'll leave it at that,
> 
> So to all the Pakistani members I offended with my comments in the past few pages including you @MastanKhan , I do sincerely apologize and I'm pretty sure it won't happen again. We're here to have fun not get all twisted and I sure as heck hope to see more of you @Mhmoud as things are somewhat improving in Libya? Won't happen overnight but the Red Line was the best thing that happened and who did that again? Oh yeah, the one everyone dislikes. lol.
> 
> Peace.


We Pakistanis have a bad habit of talking about others when we really don't know or understand them. We 'think' we do, but when you inquire a little, we get super defensive and, in turn, fall into the, "I don't need to show you proof" mentality.

It's like this about Indian military programs.
It's like this about Turkish military programs.
It's like this about Egypt, KSA, UAE, etc.

For what it's worth, I wouldn't take it personally. It's just how us Pakistanis are (for good or bad).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-SaGe

Ich said:


> The navy is very important for Egypt cause of the gas fields in the mediterranean sea off the coast of Egypt. I remember when Erdogan tried to change the sea-borders, said that Greece has less right and Turkey has right of a large junk there next to Libya and north of Egypt. The problem with that was that if Greece would really has less sea borders, then Turkey still cant take its place there cause Egypt's sea borders automatically would expand. So navy is important for Egypt to thwart Erdogans next tries.


Greece accepts something different in its agreement on delimitation of sea areas with Italy, and imposes something different on the Mediterranean(Also Albania canceled their agreement bcs of the constitutional court decision). While its demands could not accepted by Italy; they trying to limit maritime jurisdiction areas of Turkey, Egypt and Libya with 9 square km islet. Turkey has never open a debate over Egyptian EEZ rights. There will be a meeting next month between the two countries at the Foreign Ministry level, then could learn learn more about this. Lastly, these issues have nothing to do with Erdogan. The studies didn't start with him and so won't end with him.


----------



## Abid123

Gomig-21 said:


> Not only that, my friend. Isreal and Germany were not strong enough to put that kind of pressure on Egypt. They were weak especially Germany with the restitution they'll have to pay the Jews forever, but Germany was specifically controlled because of Russia's threat. Now what to do? Gove Germany all kings of offensive weapons' to fight a Russian invasion and envisaged nothing but GARBAGE defensive weapons so the can never never be a threat to the persecuted Jews. Well times have changed. Egypt is quite powerful and could destroy Isreal in a long war that Egypt is in a MUCH BETTER position militarily now and economically. S0 the Americans blew it because we also have Russia on our side. They miscalculated the long run. They thought we would be a bunch of idiots and expect the lowly status que as the week entity.



"Egypt is quite powerful and could destroy Isreal in a long war that Egypt is in a MUCH BETTER position militarily now and economically". Thats true. Egypt is the only Arab country that could defeat Israel in a conventional war. The only problem would be that Israel has nukes they would not hesitate to use.


----------



## The SC

Abid123 said:


> "Egypt is quite powerful and could destroy Isreal in a long war that Egypt is in a MUCH BETTER position militarily now and economically". Thats true. Egypt is the only Arab country that could defeat Israel in a conventional war. The only problem would be that Israel has nukes they would not hesitate to use.


Egypt has what it needs to deter the nuke use by Usrael..It had the nuclear bombs in the 1973 war.. and couldn;t use them..

The only problem you should know is the direct intervention of the US military ..to save Usrael..

But for now war between Egypt and Usrael is a farfetched thought as there is good cooperation between the two.. not very close but warm still..



Ich said:


> The navy is very important for Egypt cause of the gas fields in the mediterranean sea off the coast of Egypt. I remember when Erdogan tried to change the sea-borders, said that Greece has less right and Turkey has right of a large junk there next to Libya and north of Egypt. The problem with that was that if Greece would really has less sea borders, then Turkey still cant take its place there cause Egypt's sea borders automatically would expand. So navy is important for Egypt to thwart Erdogans next tries.


There is a lot of Gas in Egypt..An American study in 1997 said that the whole Nile delta in Egypt floats on Gas.. and Chinese basic survey of the red sea found huge Gas fields in there..So yes the Navy is very important as well as the army and air force to protect these assets..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ich

T-SaGe said:


> Greece accepts something different in its agreement on delimitation of sea areas with Italy, and imposes something different on the Mediterranean(Also Albania canceled their agreement bcs of the constitutional court decision). While its demands could not accepted by Italy; they trying to limit maritime jurisdiction areas of Turkey, Egypt and Libya with 9 square km islet. Turkey has never open a debate over Egyptian EEZ rights. There will be a meeting next month between the two countries at the Foreign Ministry level, then could learn learn more about this. Lastly, these issues have nothing to do with Erdogan. The studies didn't start with him and so won't end with him.



Well, the point is that Erdogan did an "Agreement" with "Libya" (who rules Libya?) which says that Turkey's sea borders connect to Libya's cause Greece sea borders have to shorten. So if you look at the map for that corridore Turkey and "Libya" claimed, then you can see that it would cross the sea borders of Egypt after the Greece sea borders shorten. 






But it not only has to do with Egypt, it also has to do with the gas pipelines from the gas fields of Irsrael, Lebanon and Syria (maybe Iran too) to Cypres and from there to Europa. The darker green shows the status quo, the lighter green shows what Turkey mean it should have, and the corridor is selfexplained. Erdogan piss on a lot of doors in his mania.


----------



## ARCH٤R

T-SaGe said:


> Greece accepts something different in its agreement on delimitation of sea areas with Italy, and imposes something different on the Mediterranean(Also Albania canceled their agreement bcs of the constitutional court decision). While its demands could not accepted by Italy; they trying to limit maritime jurisdiction areas of Turkey, Egypt and Libya with 9 square km islet. Turkey has never open a debate over Egyptian EEZ rights. There will be a meeting next month between the two countries at the Foreign Ministry level, then could learn learn more about this. Lastly, these issues have nothing to do with Erdogan. The studies didn't start with him and so won't end with him.


If Turkey wasn’t supporting the MB I would have signed a maritime agreement giving both Egypt and Turkey more territories in the sea. Would have co-operated in joint defence programs and so on. 


Abid123 said:


> "Egypt is quite powerful and could destroy Isreal in a long war that Egypt is in a MUCH BETTER position militarily now and economically". Thats true. Egypt is the only Arab country that could defeat Israel in a conventional war. The only problem would be that Israel has nukes they would not hesitate to use.


True and nothing is within Egypt’s hand other than Chemical weapons which can’t be deployed unless stationed in the Sinai - not to say beat the air defence. Egypt needs to have a population the west could trust as well as be significantly important. Something neither Sisi nor 95% of officials in Egypt are capable of planning well.


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> It was mentioned in an interview made by Lamees El Hadeedy on Al Hadath. I believe it was in 2019 or early 2020.



Need the video you posted on that if you may, pls,


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> True and nothing is within Egypt’s hand other than Chemical weapons which can’t be deployed unless stationed in the Sinai - not to say beat the air defence. Egypt needs to have a population the west could trust as well as be significantly important. Something neither Sisi nor 95% of officials in Egypt are capable of planning well.


Just fuel-air-bombs from 100 Kg to 9000 kg.. and BM of up to more than 5000 km..

That is what Al Sisi is doing now and planning it very well according to the whole world.. but you..HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Need the video you posted on that if you may, pls,


Here you go..Don't forget the virtual hug..lol






https://eg.usembassy.gov/slide/video/

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt inaugurates the first MEKO A200EN frigate in Germany next week, while the second and third frigates will be inaugurated before the end of the year..
The second frigate will be launched this summer and the third frigate will be launched before the end of this year .. The fourth frigate will be built in Egypt in partnership with the Alexandria Naval Shipyard this year..







https://www.weser-maritime-news.de/...71yMdNvdB1l0r1vmZFmtLmpiYChHjZFEkUjl-fuuOoDQc

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

On going negotiations:

6 Scorpene 2000 submarines
1 extra Aquitaine fremm
2 extra Bergamini fremm
6 extra Gowinds from France
20 Italian OPV with armament containing Aster 30
2 supply ships
+++++++....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Here you go..Don't forget the virtual hug..lol



That's the one! Thank you ya Sidi Beh.








The SC said:


> Egypt inaugurates the first MEKO A200EN frigate in Germany next week, while the second and third frigates will be inaugurated before the end of the year..
> The second frigate will be launched this summer and the third frigate will be launched before the end of this year .. The fourth frigate will be built in Egypt in partnership with the Alexandria Naval Shipyard this year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.weser-maritime-news.de/post/erste-meko-fregatte-soll-rönner-halle-verlassen-aufwändige-wasserung-im-neustädter-hafen-in-bremen?fbclid=IwAR0R2mkXELgPLR71yMdNvdB1l0r1vmZFmtLmpiYChHjZFEkUjl-fuuOoDQc



And 910 under trials, so Mekos moving right along.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Just fuel-air-bombs from 100 Kg to 9000 kg.. and BM of up to more than 5000 km..
> 
> That is what Al Sisi is doing now and planning it very well according to the whole world.. but you..HaHaHa!



Was Archer serious or was he kidding? lol hard to tell.

One would think that there's several reasons why they didn't just settle for the S-300VM and also bought 7 batteries of the German IRST-SL and why they set up the Protivnik-GE and Resonance-NE radars with 1,100km range active to track within 600km range and the entire system of the air defense is all new with interconnectivity to all the branches. I mean, I think the idea is to monitor everything 24-7-365. 1967, the Israelis moved in right at the moment that all the patrolling aircraft landed and pilots were having breakfast and it was a 1 hour time frame where the defense minister I believe was flying to Sinai and so they shut their radars so as not to mistake his aircraft for an enemy lol. At least that one story was going around for a while. A lot has been learned from all those silly mistakes as well as attempting to purchase the latest and greatest. I think things are quite different now. For Israel to use its nukes, it either has to blast them in rockets that can be blasted or flown in which is equally and maybe even more dangerous.

I believe that one of the journalist asked Dayan in 1973 had the Egyptian army made it all the way to the border, would you have used your nukes? He wouldn't answer in any detail because they obviously don't want anyone knowing they had them but most said they would've probably used tactical nukes on certain military elements in Sinai to discourage them from moving into Israel. 

So the only time I think they would ever use them is if they're being invaded and overrun by whomever. 
But to just blast them towards cities in proper Egypt would be very difficult for them to do in this day and age with the way the military has set up protection of Egypt proper. Sinai is the tough part because of the treaty. But it looks like they've set up some agreement with Israel that they're capable of even flying their F-16s along the border and see if they can lock on to an Israeli F-15. Something tells me that wasn't a mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> So the only time I think they would ever use them is if they're being invaded and overrun by whomever.


There were many reasons not to continue advancing into the Sinai after the 9th of October, and Nukes were one of them. Egypt wanted to take control of the Suez Canal to improve the economy and form better relations with the west, as well as protect Suez, Ismailia and Port Suez from Israeli Artillery and Air Strikes. Egyptian Generals also viewed it important in case Egypt was to attempt and recapture more lands since the Suez Canal crossing wouldn’t be an objective anymore.
Locally building (and modifying) Scorpene 2000 will be a significant step forward for the Egyptian Military. I hope it happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Was Archer serious or was he kidding? lol hard to tell.
> 
> One would think that there's several reasons why they didn't just settle for the S-300VM and also bought 7 batteries of the German IRST-SL and why they set up the Protivnik-GE and Resonance-NE radars with 1,100km range active to track within 600km range and the entire system of the air defense is all new with interconnectivity to all the branches. I mean, I think the idea is to monitor everything 24-7-365. 1967, the Israelis moved in right at the moment that all the patrolling aircraft landed and pilots were having breakfast and it was a 1 hour time frame where the defense minister I believe was flying to Sinai and so they shut their radars so as not to mistake his aircraft for an enemy lol. At least that one story was going around for a while. A lot has been learned from all those silly mistakes as well as attempting to purchase the latest and greatest. I think things are quite different now. For Israel to use its nukes, it either has to blast them in rockets that can be blasted or flown in which is equally and maybe even more dangerous.
> 
> I believe that one of the journalist asked Dayan in 1973 had the Egyptian army made it all the way to the border, would you have used your nukes? He wouldn't answer in any detail because they obviously don't want anyone knowing they had them but most said they would've probably used tactical nukes on certain military elements in Sinai to discourage them from moving into Israel.
> 
> So the only time I think they would ever use them is if they're being invaded and overrun by whomever.
> But to just blast them towards cities in proper Egypt would be very difficult for them to do in this day and age with the way the military has set up protection of Egypt proper. Sinai is the tough part because of the treaty. But it looks like they've set up some agreement with Israel that they're capable of even flying their F-16s along the border and see if they can lock on to an Israeli F-15. Something tells me that wasn't a mistake.


Well Bro..believe it or not..Usrael has no nukes of its own..I had the proof years ago with a picture of US nukes being loaded on the USraeli F-4s during the 1973 war.. The other proof to confirm it is when the USSR send nukes to Egypt.... So this myth is still going on by the power of propaganda and concocted stories about them making nukes..by none else than their media machine that knows how to make believe..the scarecrow technique..you know..


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> There were many reasons not to continue advancing into the Sinai after the 9th of October, and Nukes were one of them. Egypt wanted to take control of the Suez Canal to improve the economy and form better relations with the west, as well as protect Suez, Ismailia and Port Suez from Israeli Artillery and Air Strikes. Egyptian Generals also viewed it important in case Egypt was to attempt and recapture more lands since the Suez Canal crossing wouldn’t be an objective anymore.
> Locally building (and modifying) Scorpene 2000 will be a significant step forward for the Egyptian Military. I hope it happens.



I really hope so too, and 12 - 14 subs holy moly that is a large number and the billions of $ required for that is scary.

I know you're a big fan of Shazly and so is every single Egyptian even those who weren't around in 1973 but have studied and learned a lot about the war and I'm sure you've read Shazly's crossing the Suez canal where he details A LOT of the war without giving the specifics that landed him in jail in absentia and I think even a short while when he came back from the UK? The problem is the entire plan, even as successful as it started and somewhat ended, it was fraught with bad planning from the start and really the only one to blame that on is Sadat unfortunately. He played the Syrians thinking the Israelis would be super preoccupied with Egypt trying to take the entire Sinai which he told Assad he was doing knowing quite well they didn't have enough SA-6s mobile SAMs to take with them to protect them and when he gave the 21st was it? the order to move north, without any air support and out of SAM range, that pretty much was the one event that set Egypt back tremendously as they were cherry picked by the Israelis who parked just far enough and on that ever so critical high ground to stop any further intrusion. Why Sadat sacrificed all those soldiers and tanks whom obeyed his orders against a vehemently opposed Shazly who didn't understand how that would help the Syrians is beyond anyone's guess. Most think it was just to appease Assad who had so much success in the first few days and blew it worst than the Germans did in Stalingrad. Embarrassing.

Then when Shazly found out the Israelis had crossed a few tanks and infantry by dinghy because the battle of the Chinese farm was taking too long to settle but they over powered the Egytian 3rd and 2nd and opened the gap big enough to start crossing with the dinghies until the bridge they had already constructed for that purpose made it to the canal, Shazly suggested to Ismail to tell Sadat to withdraw 1 or 2 Sagger battalions to stop the Israelis in their tracks then send the MiG-21s as soon as that bride was within the umbrella to blow it to smithereens and Sadat was immovable. He was too afraid that if the word got around that some units were moving back west, it would ruin the tremendous moral they were feeling. Now I can say there is some truth to that but Shazly's explanation made all the sense in the world. They almost killed Sharon in the process of the western units fighting them. I just can't figure out Sadat's motives and him not sharing them with even Ismail which he trusted more than Shazly and then dismissing Shazly was such a HUGE mistake but it was too late for the Israeli Hollywood movie.

I think Sadat was a bit selfish in wanting the entire glory of the war and why he had a problem with one of the best chiefs of staffs and generals in the Arab world is beyond comprehension. He should have left EVERYTHING to Shazly,




The SC said:


> Well Bro..believe it or not..Usrael has no nukes of its own..I had the proof years ago with a picture of US nukes being loaded on the USraeli F-4s during the 1973 war.. The other proof to confirm it is when the USSR send nukes to Egypt.... So this myth is still going on by the power of propaganda and concocted stories about them making nukes..by none else than their media machine that knows how to make believe..the scarecrow technique..you know..



Yep, you're probably right. All the people claiming they have more than 200 of them are full of steaming cow patty, They might have 1-5 in case of emergency where transporting nukes from an American base to Israel would take too long, but they're just full of ****, What's fantastic is how the gap is closing and closing at an impeccably fascinating speed.

Another pic of Meko 911 (I don't particularly care for that # for obvious reasons lol, but what a beauty of a boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Our trusted Tweeter Mahmoud Gamal just poste these pics of MEKO 910.

Mahmoud Gamal on Twitter: "First photos of the Egyptian Navy MEKO A200 frigate during leaving the shipbuilding hangar in Bremerhaven, Germany, in preparation for launching it into water within the next few days. https://t.co/PbTx3BxE9K" / Twitter

_First photos of the Egyptian Navy MEKO A200 frigate during leaving the shipbuilding hangar in Bremerhaven, Germany, in preparation for launching it into water within the next few days. _

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

I don't think this one was posted already but what a beauty. Yalla ba2a let's start seeing Egyptian flags on the tails and roundels on the wings. Like 500Seeker said, that round white patch on the front is probably an access panel to some interior avionics or for the radar gimbal but man would it be nice to see a roundel on the fuselage somewhere under the cockpit as well as the wings. They don't have the roundels on the MiG-28/35s but or the F-16 but they have them on the Rafales. It barely needs to deploy its flaps to take off, just its H-stabs to give the nose lift and takeoff. But somoe other pics show it with flaps more deployed than this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The Gowind has some pretty neat technology. Although towed sonars have been around for a while, The Gowinds deploy the CAPTAS=-2 Variable Depth Towed Sonar with RX TRIPLETS Array (sounds pretty serious! lol) the other sensors under the ship that also detect possible submarines but also shallow mines that might not show up on any of the GPSs that are quite advanced.

When I first saw a quick clip of them lowering a yellow item into the water, I had no idea what it was until it dawned on me that it had to be the towed sonar. So a friend just sent me this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

A majestic view of the 1st Egyptian MEKO A200EN frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The fourth and final Type209 Sub undergoing trials for active duty.






New huge Meko200 on it's way out of it's assembly hanger.











For the equipment, nothing known for now except the AD missile system which will be installed on the frigates. The Egyptian Navy will equip the four MEKO A200 frigates with the New Generation of MBDA's VL MICA surface-to-air missiles which has an operational range of up to 40km.




@The SC
I count 12 VLS Cells so the Gowind looks like it packs a heavy punch for a corvette

\


There goes an.....F-35

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Egypt should invest in Naval Warfare. Developing torpedos might be easier than developing Air Defence missiles. Note; the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production has reached Thales for co-operation in the field of Air Defence. https://www.masrawy.com/news/news_e...حث-أطر-التعاون-المشترك-مع-شركة-تاليس-العالمية
As well as reaching their Pakistani Counterparts to unite efforts in the field of Anti Tank warfare and antitank mines - chemically wise. https://www.masrawy.com/news/news_e...لصناعات-العسكرية-الباكستانية-التعاون-المشترك-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The United States and Egypt sign a memorandum of understanding for mutual military logistics services* (ACSMOU)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The United States and Egypt sign a memorandum of understanding for mutual military logistics services* (ACSMOU)*



That's actually absolutely terrific news, SC, because in reality, that means the US is definitely not interested in sanctioning Egypt for buying the 30 Su-35SEs and associated heavy duty weapons that we have already read have Israel terrified to the point where they're doing EVERYTHING in their power to block the Scorpene submarine deal and if one has been following the history, Egypt has been VERY successful with a roughly meager sub fleet but a great special operations underwater team and combine the 4 new type 209 Submarines from Germany, the Scorpene, being a deep sea asset will put a brutal burden on Israel's navy which can only mean that they have nuclear ability to launch nukes from their few subs. I'm sure they haven't relegated delivery of those tactical nukes by aircraft or SAAR ships only and have secretly developed a way to send them from their subs so they get closer to final target, stay underwater to pr0tect them from radiation etc. and I'm sure the US has been involved in that development.

It probably also means that there is an understanding that the Russian fighters don't share any equipment or special engineers comparing how the two different makers are produced and that is perfectly fine. Maybe the generals are finally telling the US you need to supply us with the AIM-120C-5 and AIM-9X for us to buy more from you. Can't leave our balls cut off like that! Maybe the US is FINALLY starting to understand that we don't want to be an average army but because of the peace treaty and how we've followed it to a T, it's time form them to start treating us with a bit more respect.

Once the US approves Israel needs to use them, they will supply them within hours but I think you're right in your original comment that they don't actually have access to the bombs themselves. So they will fight the Scorpene deal with everything they can because those will be more powerful than anything they have and let's say Egypt gets 6 of them, the can send the 8 Seasprites and toss a ton of sonar buoys as well as the Gowinds towed sonars as well as the French Fremm has an AMAZING sonar system for locating subs and identifying them as well as the 2 Berghamini. Power is slowly shifting not necessarily in Egypt's favor, but to parody which is a great thing.

Then the MiG-29N/35s with their Krypton family missiles and the huge stock of exocets as well as Harpoons on F-216 (which BTW, once they run out, the US and France will not supply Egypt with any more of course just like France did to Argentina once their Super Etenard started blowing up British ships and France refused their request for more and they ran out imagine that? That's why I don't trust them as far as I can throw them but I love the French members here) will destroy that small navy despite how good the SAAR ships are followed by the plan to use aircraft, ships and mines to eliminate that threat like they did perfectly in 1973, They just need to stock up on both in HUGE numbers.

What a shame the Argentinians didn't send these colonialist MFs packing like the busy bodies they are, WTF are they doing on the other side of the world on an Island that CLEARLY doesn't belong to them. Oh I forgot, there are a couple of hundred British souls living there for whatever reason I could never tell you.

Argentinian Super Etenards successfully pounding two ships I believe, one survive the othe went kaput. Hero Argentinian pilots, Just badly planned offensive and a huge lack of missiles and other powerful weapons. Brits didn't even lose a single friggin harrier!













Even though we have peace and economy and all that happy shit, you never know with such a cold peace with the way they're gobbling up Palestinian land in the West Bank and bombing Giza, you never know and the first objective we know quite well is to find a way to destroy they ability to use their air force, That really is the only way to then quite easily beat them ONY if they stupidly attack first,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> The United States and Egypt sign a memorandum of understanding for mutual military logistics services* (ACSMOU)*


Finally, Egypt would be able to mobilize and fight on several fronts including North American during the Third World War. (_Followed by a laugh_)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Finally, Egypt would be able to mobilize and fight on several fronts including North American in the Third World War. (_Followed by a laugh_)


Maybe not, but a good step to get some more US potent weapons and upgrades..(_followed by seriously_..)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Finally, Egypt would be able to mobilize and fight on several fronts including North American in the Third World War. (_Followed by a laugh_)



If you look at the details involved in the entire deal, this opens the door wide open for a final (and I mean final sorry that's typical of a builder/general contractor to give these ultimatums) That if Aby plays one more foolish promising game and the reneges on it like he's done what, 7 times since 2011, Egypt has unfortunately no choice but to overwhelm its military power on that dam and that poor country. I truly feel bad because who would ever want to see anyone suffer (except a certain entity we know) but poor Ethiopians which this dam will help them prosper in many ways will undoubtedly be flattened to an unrecognizable pile of rubbish. And the worst part that Israel didn't have to deal with with Ozirak nuke facility in Iraq, is prevent him from retaliation and I have reason to believe President Sisi and the top generals have a plan they put in place for exactly this, to destroy many vital components as well like first their air defense network hence all the tremendous purchases which we all know an Su-35S is not for terrorists lol to be neutralized by Rafales and Su-35SEs even at standoff distances, then the MiGs can toss cruise missiles at a safe distance and the next batch of Rafales go in with their HAMMERs and hammer the heck out of it and the rest will be left to the Su-35SE and all their heavy and deadly weaponry that can devastate the dam and much of the surrounding infrastructure. Comms need to be blown to heII and communication between any miliary assets need to be reported in the intel target package and assigned to the best aircraft and weapon that can destroy it. They need to be set back 20 or more years and taught a lesson that all they needed to do was work with us amicably. Our request for filing time was not unreasonable at all and Aby's foolish games need a brisk awakening. The only problem from then on is we will be in a constant state of war and alertness because of that, B

The only thing it puts us in a bad position is that we will be in a state of war but we must not be apologetic about it just like the Israelis were. The dam destruction is one thing, but to blow up their military network to a point where the can't even fly a single aircraft or shoot any missile will be very sad to see them go through. I just don't think we have any choice. 40 out of the 50 SCALPS to start the operation once the intel has planned a perfect EADS mission even if it requires putting special boots on the ground to sabotage them. The time has come, fellas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Al Sisi seeks to localize heavy industries in Egypt*

Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt possesses all the ingredients to localize industry and transfer advanced technology with the largest possible percentage of local components.

The Egyptian President, during his meeting with the CEO of the global Korean company "Hyundai Rotem", Yong Bai Lee, stressed the role of Korea as an active development partner in Egypt, and that the country is looking forward to establishing strategic cooperation with the Korean company in many industrial fields.

He also explained that Egypt is willing to cooperate in the field of heavy industries, which depend on labor intensity and advanced technology, stressing that the principle of localizing industry and transferring technology to Egypt is one of the country's priorities in cooperation with global partners.


https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/04/28/السيسي-يسعى-لتوطين-الصناعات-الثقيلة-ف/


*Hyundai Rotem*
*Defense products*


K1A1 Main Battle Tank
K2 Black Panther Main Battle Tank
K1 Armoured Recovery Vehicle
Decon Machinery
60-Ton Heavy Equipment Transporter (HET)
K1 Tank Gunnery Trainer
Depot Maintenance
Integrated Logistics System

*Plant and Machinery*


Mechanical Press, Hydraulic Press, Auto Racking System
Electric Arc Furnace – Steel
Ladle Furnace
Cranes
Passenger Boarding Bridges
Plant construction

*Hyundai Rotem* has many civilian heavy industries as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

The French company Naval Group is negotiating with the Egyptian Navy to sell mine detection vessels..
on top of the submarines ongoing negotiations..







*Africa intelligence site yesterday*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> *Al Sisi seeks to localize heavy industries in Egypt*
> 
> Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi said that Egypt possesses all the ingredients to localize industry and transfer advanced technology with the largest possible percentage of local components.
> 
> The Egyptian President, during his meeting with the CEO of the global Korean company "Hyundai Rotem", Yong Bai Lee, stressed the role of Korea as an active development partner in Egypt, and that the country is looking forward to establishing strategic cooperation with the Korean company in many industrial fields.
> 
> He also explained that Egypt is willing to cooperate in the field of heavy industries, which depend on labor intensity and advanced technology, stressing that the principle of localizing industry and transferring technology to Egypt is one of the country's priorities in cooperation with global partners.
> 
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/04/28/السيسي-يسعى-لتوطين-الصناعات-الثقيلة-ف/
> 
> 
> *Hyundai Rotem*
> *Defense products*
> 
> 
> K1A1 Main Battle Tank
> K2 Black Panther Main Battle Tank
> K1 Armoured Recovery Vehicle
> Decon Machinery
> 60-Ton Heavy Equipment Transporter (HET)
> K1 Tank Gunnery Trainer
> Depot Maintenance
> Integrated Logistics System
> 
> *Plant and Machinery*
> 
> 
> Mechanical Press, Hydraulic Press, Auto Racking System
> Electric Arc Furnace – Steel
> Ladle Furnace
> Cranes
> Passenger Boarding Bridges
> Plant construction
> 
> *Hyundai Rotem* has many civilian heavy industries as well..



This is great move by Sisi and personally not a big fan of Sisi policies but as far as Egypt goes he has done so much good compared to the others his good for Egypt internal were as Mubarak was useless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The French company Naval Group is negotiating with the Egyptian Navy to sell mine detection vessels..
> on top of the submarines ongoing negotiations..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa intelligence site yesterday*



Do you think this is what the French do to Egypt knowing that Egypt is on some phenomenal military spending spree that in order to get the Rafales, maybe even the meteors, they have to spend more on other things so that the French companies have this unwritten rule that one supports the other. 

If you remember the original deal came with planes and ships and things like this? Otherwise, why hasn't the option for 12 more Rafales been approved regardless if Egypt wants more than those twelve. They can show good faith and that option is not and should not be part of any additional deals but they haven't agreed or offered just the option at all, even. This is why they frustrate me.

I think the EN has a lot of anti mine detection mechanism why add even more of these vessels and pay those exorbitant French prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> The French company Naval Group is negotiating with the Egyptian Navy to sell mine detection vessels..
> on top of the submarines ongoing negotiations..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Africa intelligence site yesterday*


To me this hints at Yemen, the Houthis have been littering the Red Sea with mines and I believe Egypt considers countering them by itself. Someone update us on the status of the Saudi Navy off the coasts of Yemen (if any). I do recall ships getting damaged by these mines and this certainly affects the Suez Canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Do you think this is what the French do to Egypt knowing that Egypt is on some phenomenal military spending spree that in order to get the Rafales, maybe even the meteors, they have to spend more on other things so that the French companies have this unwritten rule that one supports the other.
> 
> If you remember the original deal came with planes and ships and things like this? Otherwise, why hasn't the option for 12 more Rafales been approved regardless if Egypt wants more than those twelve. They can show good faith and that option is not and should not be part of any additional deals but they haven't agreed or offered just the option at all, even. This is why they frustrate me.
> 
> I think the EN has a lot of anti mine detection mechanism why add even more of these vessels and pay those exorbitant French prices.


Seems many old ships need to be replaced.. as for the Rafale deal.. there is the others demands.Like India an Qatar and now Greece..vs the production capacity.. as well as news about Egypt wanting more Scalp ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> To me this hints at Yemen, the Houthis have been littering the Red Sea with mines and I believe Egypt considers countering them by itself. Someone update us on the status of the Saudi Navy off the coasts of Yemen (if any). I do recall ships getting damaged by these mines and this certainly affects the Suez Canal.



Yeah bro @The SC posted a great thread on how Saudi captured and seized and booby trapped remote controlled boat in the red sea about 350km from Bernice in Egypt. And you saw their F-15 video of shooting down one of those filthy houti drones? That was a work of art. Their AF is becoming very powerful and obviously their pilots are getting quite proficient and their training is paying off.




The SC said:


> Seems many old ships need to be replaced.. as for the Rafale deal.. there is the others demands.Like India an Qatar and now Greece..vs the production capacity.. as well as news about Egypt wanting more Scalp ..



I'm in most agreement with you, and we love our Greek brothers and sisters of course and would help them if they needed it anytime. But my problem is Egypt literally opened the door for Rafale sales after 20 years in the market with no one interested except India and even they couldn't finalize a deal because they probably realized -- among other things -- that the French were trying to get waaaay too much money for them. I don't blame India one bit. Don't get robbed and that is what we're dealing with.

Our Hellenic brothers and sisters will get their Rafales in due time but again, Egypt is Rafale Pharaoh and if the French has any good intentions, they would've said "ok, your picking up the option good on you we'll get those out to you immediately since you are our BEST customer to date and because of you, lonely Qatar bout 36 and the India made it work for 36 total" but I don't see the French doing anything of that sort.

An option means it's a contract, not a dilly dally affair. When you offer an option, you BETTER be able to produce it and produce it in time not play silly games. They should've NEVER taken on the Greek contract until they satisfied the Egyptian option for 12 (unless Sisi or the Generals told them to go ahead and deal with the Greeks first because of the precarious situation with the neighbors. That would be the only reason I would give them a break on not supplying the 12 immediately and we don't know what they said in the negotiations so I don't trust the French and Florence Parly or whatever her name is after spending what on all the jets and ships, $12.6 billion and they want to play games? I have 2 letters to tell them and you know what they are,

I say screw them and start getting really serious with the absolute gem of a fighter in the EF typhoon. Then see them quiver and before signing the final document, the only way we would break away and practically ruin our relationship with Italy is if the Rafales are not a single penny over $50 mill a piece. there are A LOT of options out ther'e not sure who the crap they think they are. 

1) 24 Rafales and associated MICAs and HAMMERS and 50 SCALPs where the F are the Meteors? Israeli pressure lol and THAT IS ANOTHER REASON to go with the EUROFIGHTER and the Italians will guarantee 100 meteors and even help integrate them on the Rafales. 40 EFT just to start with and give the French ze middle finger.
2) 2 Mistrals LHDs/helicopter carriers we took off their hands to help Russia AND France not be stuck with them and they don't even provide any self defense equipment with them. What a slap in the face who do these people think they are?!?!?
3) 4 Gowinds and OMG they actually allowed us to build 3 of them in Alexandria but don't show up for the unveiling of the 4rth one? What the heck is up with that?
4) A single FREMM (a single one!!!!!!!! What the heII is one going to do when it's harbored due to mechanical problems? That is such a well known rule that you ALWAYS need 2 or more of every item, not one!? I would have told them where to put that FREMM to be honest with you. I negotiate contracts all the time, nothing at this level but the method only requires a difference in diplomatic tactics and of course the huge amounts of money involved. Otherwise you HAVE TO be tough or they'll walk all over you just like their doing now and like the US kinda did for 40+ years.
5) What else did they trick us into paying wit our daughters and herds of camels for? Oh yeah, they promised the option for twelve more Rafales under the previous agreement and now they reneged on it and you know what, that is simply bad bad bad business and then they have the gal to go out and sell to new customers.

GERMANY, please let's make a deal for 40 Typhoons and promise to provide 500 meteor with them and no GBU kits or JDAM or ANY American stuff although we can probably get around that and offer us your 65 degree boresight missile and please, include a HMDS that is as far away from anything remotely Israeli and we will do much more business with you. Offer a better submarine than the Scorpene and we'll tell the Francais merci but no thanks until you deliver the 12 Rafales under OUR option at the already decided price and within this year!! Then we'll talk but by then if the Typhoon are in Egypt and you're upset and throwing a temper tantrum, we'll see you in international court regarding the 12 Rafalep options. Give us a hard time with request for future armament and the whole world will know how you do business.

How could you go wrong here? The Rafale pilots could probably fly both but we have plenty youngsters coming out of the academy that will become experts if they stick to one kind and we've already proven interoperability with Rafale is a sinche.


























I mean come on, guys! With the CAPTPOR-E AESA radar they will compliment the Rafales really well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The Ronin

According to the Twitter account of Mahmoud Gamal on April 30, 2021, the Egyptian Navy's first Meko A200EN frigate will be launched into the water next week, while the second & third frigates will be inaugurated before the end of this year.









Egyptian frigate Meko A200EN to be launched


The Egyptian Navy's first Meko A200EN frigate will be launched into the water next week.




www.navyrecognition.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The Ronin said:


> According to the Twitter account of Mahmoud Gamal on April 30, 2021, the Egyptian Navy's first Meko A200EN frigate will be launched into the water next week, while the second & third frigates will be inaugurated before the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian frigate Meko A200EN to be launched
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Navy's first Meko A200EN frigate will be launched into the water next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.navyrecognition.com



Yep, that is very true. Oh and BTW, Ronin, I hope we get Typhoons before you get yours!  Just kidding I can't wait to see Bangladesh sign a contract because on another forum, a fellow just posted a congratulation to Egyptians for the mega Italian deal worth between 9 and 11 billion Euros that includes the 24 Typhoons Tranch 4! Which means the CAPTOR-E radar and Meteor missiles integration already set up. He posted this link, though and I skimmed through it and didn't see that there was anything close to signing the deal (except for the title which is a bit iffy) and would include :

*- 24 Eurofighter Typhoon fighter aircraft Tranche 4 (Very likely to include Meteor BVRAAM)*
- Additional 4 FREMM frigates *(excluding the 2 already arrived)*
-20 offshore patrol vessels (Falaj II)
- 24 M-346 jet training aircraft and* 1 Military Satellite*

The Italian parliament has already approved the deal but not sure Egypt has and I think the Typhoons are the sticking point because they already have the Rafale and it seems they love the ever loving love out of it! lol. To me, I say screw any more Rafale deals and just go Typhoon all the way till the end line.

Italy, Egypt To Sign Mega Arms Deal Includes 24 Eurofighters, 24 M346 Trainers and 6 Frigates – Global Defense Corp

*Italy, Egypt To Sign Mega Arms Deal Includes 24 Eurofighters, 24 M346 Trainers and 6 Frigates*








According to the Italian newspaper La Republica, the Italian government is set up to soon approve the MEGA defense deal with Egypt that includes 6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini, 24 M-346 trainer jets, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon jets, 20 Falaj II OPV and 1 Military Satellite.


According to Italian reports, Italy is currently discussing with Egypt one of the largest arms sales for Rome since World War II. The potential arms sales to Egypt would be worth between 9 billion to 11 billion euros.

The reported deal would include the delivery to Egypt of an additional four FREMM frigates, 20 offshore patrol vessels, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon fighter aircraft, 20 M-346 jet training aircraft and an observation satellite.



> Beretta added, “We have repeatedly said that the matter regarding the two FREMM frigates and the entire issue of arms and military systems for Egypt should be discussed in parliament where the government should report about the military, security and economic features concerning the deal.”







Eurofighter Tranche 4

Italy has become a major trade partner for Egypt, while its arms industry has grown to become one of Egypt’s main suppliers, as such sales have increased from 7.4 million to more than 871 million euros from 2016 to 2019, according to annual parliamentary reports.

A former Egyptian diplomat told Al-Monitor on condition of anonymity that Egypt’s relations with Italy are strategic and that the arms deals point to improved relations.

The diplomat praised the Egyptian policy of diversifying its sources of armaments, and said Italy is an important partner of Egypt in the energy-rich eastern Mediterranean region.

Egypt relies on the Italian government-owned ENI, which is the largest gas and oil producer in Egypt, to produce nearly half of Egypt’s petroleum wealth

Despite domestic pressure, Italy sees the military deal with Egypt serving as a guarantee to build strong relations with Cairo so as to preserve an active role in the eastern Mediterranean, a significant hotbed in the region.

Italy is a co-founder of the Eastern Mediterranean Gas Forum, established in January 2019 by Egypt, Cyprus, Greece, Israel, Jordan and the Palestinian Authority, with the purpose of promoting natural gas exports among its member states.

On the other hand, Italy is keen to not lose one of the world’s top arms importers. The Stockholm International Peace Research Institute’s March 15 report said Egypt was the third-largest arms importer for 2016-2020. During that period, Egypt’s arms imports grew by 136% compared with 2011-2015, with Russia as the top exporter to the country, followed by France, Germany, the UK and the United States.

Read More Assessing Light Combat Aircraft Options for Malaysia
He stressed that Egypt enjoys strong military relations not only with Italy but also with France, Germany, the UK, the United States, Russia and China. Since the 1973 Arab-Israeli War, the Egyptian military has been seeking to diversify weapons sources instead of relying on one source — a trend that has been more accentuated under Sisi — in a bid to increase military capabilities to face the regional challenges and preserve national security, he said. “The countries of the world are also keen to strengthen their relations with Cairo.”

Brig. Gen. Khaled Okasha, member of the National Council for Combating Terrorism, seems to concur with Mazloum, as he said that Egypt enjoys military relations with major countries in the world and has a well-studied and clear scientific plan to modernize and develop its various weapons in the army, such as the navy and air defense, to maintain its national security.

“Egypt’s keenness on diversifying its sources of armament contributes in strengthening its army by bringing in arms from different branches of armed forces from various countries,” reported Al-Monitor newspaper.



> “Egypt has strong military ties with many countries in the world including France, the United States, England, Russia and not just with Italy. Therefore, the dispute over the Regeni case is something secondary and did not affect in any way the strong economic military relations between Rome and Cairo,” he added.


Okasha explained that Egypt’s great position and its pivotal role in the region put it at risk of great challenges, and therefore it is essential for Cairo to increase its military capabilities to preserve its national security. “In this context, several major countries, including Italy, deal with Cairo, as they are well aware of its great role and share common interests. Egypt maintains stronger ties with France, Germany, the United States and Russia, and does not count on one country only for armament,” he concluded.

@The SC & @Philip the Arab @ARCH٤R and others I apologize for not mentioning, how do you feel about just the Typhoon in the latest Tranch 4?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, that is very true. Oh and BTW, Ronin, I hope we get Typhoons before you get yours!  Just kidding I can't wait to see Bangladesh sign a contract because on another forum, a fellow just posted a congratulation to Egyptians for the mega Italian deal worth between 9 and 11 billion Euros that includes the 24 Typhoons Tranch 4! Which means the CAPTOR-E radar and Meteor missiles integration already set up. He posted this link, though and I skimmed through it and didn't see that there was anything close to signing the deal (except for the title which is a bit iffy) and would include :
> 
> *- 24 Eurofighter Typhoon fighter aircraft Tranche 4 (Very likely to include Meteor BVRAAM)*
> - Additional 4 FREMM frigates *(excluding the 2 already arrived)*
> -20 offshore patrol vessels (Falaj II)
> - 24 M-346 jet training aircraft and* 1 Military Satellite*
> 
> The Italian parliament has already approved the deal but not sure Egypt has and I think the Typhoons are the sticking point because they already have the Rafale and it seems they love the ever loving love out of it! lol. To me, I say screw any more Rafale deals and just go Typhoon all the way till the end line.
> 
> Italy, Egypt To Sign Mega Arms Deal Includes 24 Eurofighters, 24 M346 Trainers and 6 Frigates – Global Defense Corp
> 
> *Italy, Egypt To Sign Mega Arms Deal Includes 24 Eurofighters, 24 M346 Trainers and 6 Frigates*
> 
> 
> View attachment 739022
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Italian newspaper La Republica, the Italian government is set up to soon approve the MEGA defense deal with Egypt that includes 6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini, 24 M-346 trainer jets, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon jets, 20 Falaj II OPV and 1 Military Satellite.
> 
> 
> According to Italian reports, Italy is currently discussing with Egypt one of the largest arms sales for Rome since World War II. The potential arms sales to Egypt would be worth between 9 billion to 11 billion euros.
> 
> The reported deal would include the delivery to Egypt of an additional four FREMM frigates, 20 offshore patrol vessels, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon fighter aircraft, 20 M-346 jet training aircraft and an observation satellite.
> 
> 
> View attachment 739024
> 
> Eurofighter Tranche 4
> 
> Italy has become a major trade partner for Egypt, while its arms industry has grown to become one of Egypt’s main suppliers, as such sales have increased from 7.4 million to more than 871 million euros from 2016 to 2019, according to annual parliamentary reports.
> 
> A former Egyptian diplomat told Al-Monitor on condition of anonymity that Egypt’s relations with Italy are strategic and that the arms deals point to improved relations.
> 
> The diplomat praised the Egyptian policy of diversifying its sources of armaments, and said Italy is an important partner of Egypt in the energy-rich eastern Mediterranean region.
> 
> Egypt relies on the Italian government-owned ENI, which is the largest gas and oil producer in Egypt, to produce nearly half of Egypt’s petroleum wealth
> 
> Despite domestic pressure, Italy sees the military deal with Egypt serving as a guarantee to build strong relations with Cairo so as to preserve an active role in the eastern Mediterranean, a significant hotbed in the region.
> 
> Italy is a co-founder of the Eastern Mediterranean Gas Forum, established in January 2019 by Egypt, Cyprus, Greece, Israel, Jordan and the Palestinian Authority, with the purpose of promoting natural gas exports among its member states.
> 
> On the other hand, Italy is keen to not lose one of the world’s top arms importers. The Stockholm International Peace Research Institute’s March 15 report said Egypt was the third-largest arms importer for 2016-2020. During that period, Egypt’s arms imports grew by 136% compared with 2011-2015, with Russia as the top exporter to the country, followed by France, Germany, the UK and the United States.
> 
> Read More Assessing Light Combat Aircraft Options for Malaysia
> He stressed that Egypt enjoys strong military relations not only with Italy but also with France, Germany, the UK, the United States, Russia and China. Since the 1973 Arab-Israeli War, the Egyptian military has been seeking to diversify weapons sources instead of relying on one source — a trend that has been more accentuated under Sisi — in a bid to increase military capabilities to face the regional challenges and preserve national security, he said. “The countries of the world are also keen to strengthen their relations with Cairo.”
> 
> Brig. Gen. Khaled Okasha, member of the National Council for Combating Terrorism, seems to concur with Mazloum, as he said that Egypt enjoys military relations with major countries in the world and has a well-studied and clear scientific plan to modernize and develop its various weapons in the army, such as the navy and air defense, to maintain its national security.
> 
> “Egypt’s keenness on diversifying its sources of armament contributes in strengthening its army by bringing in arms from different branches of armed forces from various countries,” reported Al-Monitor newspaper.
> 
> 
> Okasha explained that Egypt’s great position and its pivotal role in the region put it at risk of great challenges, and therefore it is essential for Cairo to increase its military capabilities to preserve its national security. “In this context, several major countries, including Italy, deal with Cairo, as they are well aware of its great role and share common interests. Egypt maintains stronger ties with France, Germany, the United States and Russia, and does not count on one country only for armament,” he concluded.
> 
> @The SC & @Philip the Arab @ARCH٤R and others I apologize for not mentioning, how do you feel about just the Typhoon in the latest Tranch 4?


This is exactly the deal we had a thread on.. hope it is till the same going on..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/italy-to-soon-approve-the-mega-defence-deal-with-egypt.669032/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Since Egypt very rarely shows its stratregic weapons as the S-300V4 .. It is tempting to believe as was reported by the Russian _livejournal_ that has confirmed the Egyptian Air Force has actually received *22* Sukhoi Su-35 4 ++ generation fighter jets in 2020..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Since Egypt very rarely shows its stratregic weapons as the S-300V4 .. It is tempting to believe as was reported by the Russian _livejournal_ that has confirmed the Egyptian Air Force has actually received *22* Sukhoi Su-35 4 ++ generation fighter jets in 2020..



I wouldn't doubt it. We're bound to see them in some pics or some videos at some point I would think. Interesting the dynamics between the MiG-29M/35 and how those were obviously not an issue. This fighter jet, though, and its capabilities and of course the threats of sanctions are a whole other story. I think the first sighting will probably be a satellite image of a few of them parked at one of the bases.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> I think the first sighting will probably be a satellite image of a few of them parked at one of the bases.


Indeed, I check Berenice once every now and then via Sentinel Hub. The naval port south of the airfield is active but the aprons are all clear. I’m guessing that the Su-35s would end up there as it’s the source of operations over the Red Sea, Yemen and would probably be the launch base for airstrikes in Ethiopia if it was to happen or be attempted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Indeed, I check Berenice once every now and then via Sentinel Hub. The naval port south of the airfield is active but the aprons are all clear. I’m guessing that the Su-35s would end up there as it’s the source of operations over the Red Sea, Yemen and would probably be the launch base for airstrikes in Ethiopia if it was to happen or be attempted.



Totally agree. They haven't even shown any of the bunkers or hangers they'll be putting all of these 24 or according to the Russian info, 30 were ordered by Egypt. These bunkers/hangers will be much larger than the others to accommodate that wingspan on that large aircraft. So maybe with all the construction going on, they're building or have already built these larger hangers to fit a rater large amount of aircraft and hide them from satellite imagery. I guess look for abnormally large hangers lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Totally agree. They haven't even shown any of the bunkers or hangers they'll be putting all of these 24 or according to the Russian info, 30 were ordered by Egypt. These bunkers/hangers will be much larger than the others to accommodate that wingspan on that large aircraft. So maybe with all the construction going on, they're building or have already built these larger hangers to fit a rater large amount of aircraft and hide them from satellite imagery. I guess look for abnormally large hangers lol.


If Egypt received Su-35s it would be known to other governments. And would be known to many people in the circles of the Navy and the Air Force hence revealed to public too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> If Egypt received Su-35s it would be known to other governments. And would be known to many people in the circles of the Navy and the Air Force hence revealed to public too.



Yep, the entire world including those small Martians running around the red planet that we haven't seen yet know we've already bought them and their intel services (if it's interesting news to them) already know exactly how many have been delivered and how many are still to come. So the secrecy is somewhat a bit useless if that is indeed what the EAF is doing and it's not some standard protocol where new aircraft are not exposed until they have full confidence in the pilots to fly them safely which was already done in Russia. So they know how to do it or they just don't want to flaunt them into the US' face and get Biden on a roll again lol.

A lot of times as you mentioned it would ne known to a lot of personnel in other branches, sometimes the first pics we get to see are from outside sources who just happen to be there and take a quick snap shot or video and post it. I remember that with one of the aircraft I forget which one it was but all the Su-35S pics during testing are a prime example of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> If Egypt received Su-35s it would be known to other governments. And would be known to many people in the circles of the Navy and the Air Force hence revealed to public too.



Archer, King Billip and The SC, ishta ya gama3a 3ala el kharoof da LOL! 







Check out that weapon's load. So according to a really great and very knowledgeable Egyptian member on one of one of the Russian forums said that Mahmood Gamal unfortunately made a mistake when he said that the EAF MiG-29M/35s carry the R-77-1 or the RVV-SD (actual classified name) which is the relatively newer version with a range of 110km matching the AIM-120 to a certain extent and the ones so far that we have seen on the Egyptian MiGs are the RVV-AE which has a range of about 80km. Only one way to notice the difference besides the RVV-SD is a bit fatter and longer for fuel and range which is impossible to tell unless both types are side by side. 

On the regular RVV-AD version, the rocket end is just straight with those lattice fins while on the longer range RVV-SD version, the end has a slight taper. He showed me the detailed differences of how you can tell and they are very difficult, but he is 100% correct. The ones so far that we have been seeing on the Egyptian MiGs are the RVV-AE which has a range of about 80km. On the RVV-AD version, the end is just straight while on the loner ranges RVV-SD version, the end has a slight tapered. 

I was a little bummed out when I read his post and actually frustrated because the RVV-SD is totally available for export. Not sure if it was a radar range issue that limited the weapon and even India's huge stock of MiG-29Ks and their Su-30MKI have the shorter range RVV-AD. ( @Lord Of Gondor please correct me if I'm wrong about India's stock as a took a look at a bunch of pics and see the same straight end.) It also made me a little upset as to why the EAF settled for the shorter version missile when the other was available? Too expensive and don't really need them at peace time? I don't buy that theory because wars start quickly and then what do you do, send a request for the longer version? I cannot figure that out at all.

This was the post he replied to me about the difference on the tapered end and how you can tell.

*Nope , the one on the Egyptian Mig is R-77 / RVV-AE variant .

You can know that from the rear of the missile :

This is the Egyptian one ,you can see the upside parts design on the rear on both sides of the electric steering parts.





It's the same R-77 / RVV-AE variant which shown in MAKS-2007 as below

Enlarge this image Click to see fullsize






But now the below one is R-77-1 / RVV-SD missile which was shown in MAKS-2011 .



*

Clearly a visible taper, right? Too bad, ey? If you enlarge that top pic of the Su-35S at the top of the post and take a close look at the R-77s it is carrying, the taper of the longer ranged RVV-SD is clear as day and I expect the new EAF Su-35S will be using that missile and not the older and shorter version (even though the Russians have updated the RVV-AD missile with better seekers and faster mid-course reception as well as the propellent. Still, they must be the much more capable ones. 

What do you guys think of this rather bumming revelation? If we're getting all geared up hoping for weapons like the R-37, if the EAF is not even getting the RVV-SD, then they certainly won't get the AWACS killer R-37. It's a bit discouraging.

Here's a pic of a Russian crew loading the RVV-SD on to an Su-30 or 35 and you can clearly see the tapered end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
I don't know why the Russians aren't developing a Meteor like missile. Their vast experience in Ramjet technology should make it quite easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I don't know why the Russians aren't developing a Meteor like missile. Their vast experience in Ramjet technology should make it quite easy.



Honestly, Phillip, it's so difficult for me to keep up with all the weapons they're producing and on top of that what is and what isn't available for export. I think when we all heard the news that they ordered 24 Su-35s, we automatically started looking at what are the big, heavy and powerful weapons that thing can carry and we just assumed that the older R-77 has long been replaced by the newer longer range so that made us somewhat happy until I just probably ruined everyone's mood with my last post lol. But I believe our immediate focus was on the R-37 which is basically a hypersonic missile that is almost impossible to jam and is really created to kill AWACs aircraft at long distances.

Everyone knows that once an enemy coming at you has their AWACs accompanying them, that means they're relying heavily on that aircraft to find your and track and target and defeat you. Once the enemy loses their AWACs, the air battle becomes old school once BVR fails to end it and it becomes a test between who's the better trained pilot who/s also in a better aircraft.

Then we found out that it can be used just like any BVRAAM and so the situation seemed to be settled. BUT, if you read the capabilities of the Meteor missile and how it really works, it is so impressive. It conserves fuel so it has a longer flight time. It's 2-way data link provides ultimate midcourse adjustments and its advanced seeker find the best spot on the target to detonate. It almost has AI. Its development was something else. 

As far as the Russians countering it, @The SC would probably know better than me TBH because the only thing that comes to my mind is the R-37. But I don't believe it is as advanced as the Meteor TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I don't know why the Russians aren't developing a Meteor like missile. Their vast experience in Ramjet technology should make it quite easy.



*R-77 (izdeliye 170)* – Standard model.
*RVV-AE (izdeliye 190)* – Export model of the R-77. The missile has a maximum range of 80 kilometres (50 mi) with 22.5 kg warhead.[2]
*R-77-1 (izdeliye 170-1)* – Russian-built variant with a streamlined nose, 9B-1248 (_Izdeliye-50-1_) active radar seeker head, and new fins.
*RVV-SD* – Export model of the R-77-1. The missile has a maximum range of 110 kilometres (68 mi) with 22.5 kg warhead.[4]
*R-77P / RVV-PE* – Passive homing model.[22]
*R-77T / RVV-TE* – Infrared homing model.[23]
*R-77-SRK* – Ship-to-air variant.
*R-77-ZRK / RVV-AE-ZRK* – RVV-ZRK Surface-to-air variant.
*R-77-PD / RVV-AE-PD* – Ramjet model.
*R-77-PD ZRK / RVV-AE-ZRK* – RVV-(PD-)ZRK Surface-to-air variant.
*K-77M (izdeliye 180)* – Version under development for the Sukhoi Su-57 with AESA seeker,[8] conventional fins, and two-pulse motor.
*K-77ME (izdeliye 180-BD)* – Ramjet model of the K-77M.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-77







Also:

https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...ential-new-capabilities-for-flanker-and-felon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Archer, King Billip and The SC, ishta ya gama3a 3ala el kharoof da LOL!
> 
> View attachment 739301
> 
> 
> Check out that weapon's load. So according to a really great and very knowledgeable Egyptian member on one of one of the Russian forums said that Mahmood Gamal unfortunately made a mistake when he said that the EAF MiG-29M/35s carry the R-77-1 or the RVV-SD (actual classified name) which is the relatively newer version with a range of 110km matching the AIM-120 to a certain extent and the ones so far that we have seen on the Egyptian MiGs are the RVV-AE which has a range of about 80km. Only one way to notice the difference besides the RVV-SD is a bit fatter and longer for fuel and range which is impossible to tell unless both types are side by side.
> 
> On the regular RVV-AD version, the rocket end is just straight with those lattice fins while on the longer range RVV-SD version, the end has a slight taper. He showed me the detailed differences of how you can tell and they are very difficult, but he is 100% correct. The ones so far that we have been seeing on the Egyptian MiGs are the RVV-AE which has a range of about 80km. On the RVV-AD version, the end is just straight while on the loner ranges RVV-SD version, the end has a slight tapered.
> 
> I was a little bummed out when I read his post and actually frustrated because the RVV-SD is totally available for export. Not sure if it was a radar range issue that limited the weapon and even India's huge stock of MiG-29Ks and their Su-30MKI have the shorter range RVV-AD. ( @Lord Of Gondor please correct me if I'm wrong about India's stock as a took a look at a bunch of pics and see the same straight end.) It also made me a little upset as to why the EAF settled for the shorter version missile when the other was available? Too expensive and don't really need them at peace time? I don't buy that theory because wars start quickly and then what do you do, send a request for the longer version? I cannot figure that out at all.
> 
> This was the post he replied to me about the difference on the tapered end and how you can tell.
> 
> *Nope , the one on the Egyptian Mig is R-77 / RVV-AE variant .
> 
> You can know that from the rear of the missile :
> 
> This is the Egyptian one ,you can see the upside parts design on the rear on both sides of the electric steering parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same R-77 / RVV-AE variant which shown in MAKS-2007 as below
> 
> Enlarge this image Click to see fullsize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now the below one is R-77-1 / RVV-SD missile which was shown in MAKS-2011 .
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Clearly a visible taper, right? Too bad, ey? If you enlarge that top pic of the Su-35S at the top of the post and take a close look at the R-77s it is carrying, the taper of the longer ranged RVV-SD is clear as day and I expect the new EAF Su-35S will be using that missile and not the older and shorter version (even though the Russians have updated the RVV-AD missile with better seekers and faster mid-course reception as well as the propellent. Still, they must be the much more capable ones.
> 
> What do you guys think of this rather bumming revelation? If we're getting all geared up hoping for weapons like the R-37, if the EAF is not even getting the RVV-SD, then they certainly won't get the AWACS killer R-37. It's a bit discouraging.
> 
> Here's a pic of a Russian crew loading the RVV-SD on to an Su-30 or 35 and you can clearly see the tapered end.
> 
> View attachment 739305


The R-77-1 _missile_ (also known under the export name _RVV_-_SD_)

The only reason for the RVV-AE presence in the EAF might be a very low price.. as getting it from previous Russian missiles reserves .. But the RVV-SD is definitely there too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> I was a little bummed out when I read his post and actually frustrated because the RVV-SD is totally available for export. Not sure if it was a radar range issue that limited the weapon and even India's huge stock of MiG-29Ks and their Su-30MKI have the shorter range RVV-AD. ( @Lord Of Gondor please correct me if I'm wrong about India's stock as a took a look at a bunch of pics and see the same straight end.) It also made me a little upset as to why the EAF settled for the shorter version missile when the other was available? Too expensive and don't really need them at peace time? I don't buy that theory because wars start quickly and then what do you do, send a request for the longer version? I cannot figure that out at all.



India got the R-77 when even RuFAF was using R-27 versions.The MiG-21 BISON upgrade from the late 90s introduced the weapon and India purchased the weapon from the Ukraine.
RuFAF started using the R-77 just a few years ago.

I doubt EAF is using the RVV-AE as it is not even (mass-)made in Russia(last I remember).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *R-77 (izdeliye 170)* – Standard model.
> *RVV-AE (izdeliye 190)* – Export model of the R-77. The missile has a maximum range of 80 kilometres (50 mi) with 22.5 kg warhead.[2]
> *R-77-1 (izdeliye 170-1)* – Russian-built variant with a streamlined nose, 9B-1248 (_Izdeliye-50-1_) active radar seeker head, and new fins.
> *RVV-SD* – Export model of the R-77-1. The missile has a maximum range of 110 kilometres (68 mi) with 22.5 kg warhead.[4]
> *R-77P / RVV-PE* – Passive homing model.[22]
> *R-77T / RVV-TE* – Infrared homing model.[23]
> *R-77-SRK* – Ship-to-air variant.
> *R-77-ZRK / RVV-AE-ZRK* – RVV-ZRK Surface-to-air variant.
> *R-77-PD / RVV-AE-PD* – Ramjet model.
> *R-77-PD ZRK / RVV-AE-ZRK* – RVV-(PD-)ZRK Surface-to-air variant.
> *K-77M (izdeliye 180)* – Version under development for the Sukhoi Su-57 with AESA seeker,[8] conventional fins, and two-pulse motor.
> *K-77ME (izdeliye 180-BD)* – Ramjet model of the K-77M.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...ential-new-capabilities-for-flanker-and-felon



What a confusing mess! My brother LOL! I think a couple of those are strictly produced for the Su-57 as expressed and many some might have ranges that violate ITAR regulations BUT, the important factor that we need to consider is will the EAF at some point show us it has possession of the RVV-AE. That, to me, is the most important thing for now along with the French providing the Meteors they promised under the Rafale contract and that they upgrade all the EAF Rafale avionics to RF4 or whatever needs to be done to fire those blasted missile. Something tells me they will be blocked without a doubt. So without giving them a single penny for even a Scorpene, tell them the Meteors are a priority along with the contractual option for 12. La Merde.

And to the Russians, enough of all these blasted variants will ya!? There really is no need to produce 5 different versions of the same missile even if they have different capabilities. Just make the RVV-AE as potent as a medium/long range missile and keep evolving it with better seekers etc.




The SC said:


> The R-77-1 _missile_ (also known under the export name _RVV_-_SD_)
> 
> The only reason for the RVV-AE presence in the EAF might be a very low price.. as getting it from previous Russian missiles reserves .. But the RVV-SD is definitely there too..





Lord Of Gondor said:


> India got the R-77 when even RuFAF was using R-27 versions.The MiG-21 BISON upgrade from the late 90s introduced the weapon and India purchased the weapon from the Ukraine.
> RuFAF started using the R-77 just a few years ago.
> 
> I doubt EAF is using the RVV-AE as it is not even (mass-)made in Russia(last I remember).



Thanks for basically proving my point that we all petty much have the lower level medium range RVV-AE (I called it the AS or something because all those variants and NATO designations are just too dam confusing!!!!) And as much as I'm usually 99,9999% in agreement with @The SC , I don't believe the RVV-AE is in Egypt just yet for the simple reason you mentioned. Even though they claim they're available for export, but they said the same thing about the Su-57 and it's no where near that stage yet.

BTW, when I fist saw this pic, I wondered if it was a EAF Su-35SE but wasn't sure since the camo is somewhat close to the Russian one only a little different pattern but darker colors and that convinced me it was. What think of that angle?






BTW, they redesigned the radomes on these to accommodate the monstrous IRBIS-E radar. And with the AESA L-band leading edge wingtip radars as well as the IRST, the pilot has so many choices to lower he radar signature and if flying ones with the Kibiny jamming wingtip pods, these huge aircraft are actually going to be very difficult to spot, track and attack. No wonder the EAF fell in love with them and didn't worry one bit about the consequences of ordering them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Photo taken by a French Rafale pilot during a formation flight exercise. Interesting to see the mix of Russian built and French built fighters flying together. Must not be an communication issue.

The other thing that kida ticked me off a little bit is why they didn't get the HMDS with their Rafales? We know Qatar bought the Israeli helmets but that's not the only one available that they must settle on. Too bad with the boresight of the MICA ER that would be much more effective with an HMDS, but that's just a guess on my part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Curious new additions within the broader perimeter of Abu Zabal 91. For example, this site featuring bermed high-bay buildings which was built between 2014 and 2016.

Where did Egypt plan to build its Condors? The CIA names the Abu Zaabal Company for Specialized Chemicals/Abu Zabal Factory 91 as Egypt’s solid propellant production site. And behold, there is a site displaying all the features of a solid-propellant site near the town of Abu Zabal






Somewhat surprisingly, satellite imagery indicates the site is still active with the facility itself having been modestly expanded over the last two decades.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388612133622108161















It can be a satellite launcher too.. maybe that is why Egypt is asking France to make some satellites in the new July 3 base..This means the Egyptian BM has a range of at least 1500km..


Egypt refurbished its missile engine test stands in early 2020. In the Jabal Hamza test site, Egypt's liquid propellant missile program, and what (little) we know about its current status.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375202895415685125

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Egypt refurbished its missile engine test stands in early 2020. In the Jabal Hamza test site, Egypt's liquid propellant missile program, and what (little) we know about its current status.


Yeeeaaa One of my dreams is coming true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Preparations begin for a legendary ceremony to open the "Octagon", the largest headquarters of the Ministry of Defense in the world

Octagon, the American magazine The Drive, said about him: (He appears from space as a base for alien creatures)!

The Octagon was designed to resemble the ancient temples of Thebes, with their huge columns and towering walls, and was distinguished by the manifestations of luxury and urban extravagance for which the ancient Egyptian style was famous.

The largest seat of the oldest armies in the world requires a legendary party befitting it and the Egyptian army and modern Egypt, which is reintroducing itself to the world.

The opening ceremony of the octagon in which the Egyptian army will display its excessive strength as if to say: Here we are .. “The Egyptians” .. We were here and will remain here until God inherits the earth and what is on it .. Without Egypt and its army, the East will not raise its head, we are the jewel in its crown and the cornerstone of its stability. Without us,

A majestic military party, which will be attended by military leaders from all over the world, friends, allies and brothers, and those who chose to be hostile to us will bite their fingertips out of sorrow and remorse, He was disappointed and lost everyone who stood against the Egyptian state and showed his hostility to it and wagered on humiliating it and thought that he was able to break its thorn.

Pharaohs do not know the defeat path, ask history Who are the Egyptians? 
The makers of the greatest civilization known to mankind, the masters of the earth, the destroyers of the myth of the Hyksos, the Mongols, the Tatars and the Zionists, those armies that sang myths and described themselves as invincible. The Egyptian army obtained a death certificate for them.

The celebration will be in the ancient Egyptian style. On the tones of military music, we will present to the world the songs of war to our King Ramses II, and after that the Egyptian army will begin to display its weapons, starting from the war wheels used by its predecessors to the latest weapons in the world that Egypt recently possessed..

https://www.facebook.com/1066215947...mony-to-open-the-octagon-the/129610722469493/

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Preparations begin for a legendary ceremony to open the "Octagon", the largest headquarters of the Ministry of Defense in the world
> 
> Octagon, the American magazine The Drive, said about him: (He appears from space as a base for alien creatures)!
> 
> The Octagon was designed to resemble the ancient temples of Thebes, with their huge columns and towering walls, and was distinguished by the manifestations of luxury and urban extravagance for which the ancient Egyptian style was famous.
> 
> The largest seat of the oldest armies in the world requires a legendary party befitting it and the Egyptian army and modern Egypt, which is reintroducing itself to the world.
> 
> The opening ceremony of the octagon in which the Egyptian army will display its excessive strength as if to say: Here we are .. “The Egyptians” .. We were here and will remain here until God inherits the earth and what is on it .. Without Egypt and its army, the East will not raise its head, we are the jewel in its crown and the cornerstone of its stability. Without us,
> 
> A majestic military party, which will be attended by military leaders from all over the world, friends, allies and brothers, and those who chose to be hostile to us will bite their fingertips out of sorrow and remorse, He was disappointed and lost everyone who stood against the Egyptian state and showed his hostility to it and wagered on humiliating it and thought that he was able to break its thorn.
> 
> Pharaohs do not know the defeat path, ask history Who are the Egyptians?
> The makers of the greatest civilization known to mankind, the masters of the earth, the destroyers of the myth of the Hyksos, the Mongols, the Tatars and the Zionists, those armies that sang myths and described themselves as invincible. The Egyptian army obtained a death certificate for them.
> 
> The celebration will be in the ancient Egyptian style. On the tones of military music, we will present to the world the songs of war to our King Ramses II, and after that the Egyptian army will begin to display its weapons, starting from the war wheels used by its predecessors to the latest weapons in the world that Egypt recently possessed..
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1066215947...mony-to-open-the-octagon-the/129610722469493/


Majestic but I prefer underground facilities it's a huge target in war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Good negotiating by Egypt if true!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389266286354571268

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Good negotiating by Egypt if true!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389266286354571268


I wish they get a similar camo to the Ka-52s...


----------



## Abdelrahman

Rafale deal is officially announced. Contract is fully signed.





__ https://www.facebook.com/EgyArmySpox/posts/2326394277491541

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Majestic but I prefer underground facilities it's a huge target in war


That's just the tip of what is underneath it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Is Typhoon deal off?


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Good negotiating by Egypt if true!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389266286354571268



Love it. We knew they were going to work something out with the French but 30 is a very off number. We need details on if that included the option for 12 which really makes this an 18 aircraft deal which explains the pretty decent deal since those 12 were bought for the original price is my guess. And you're right, it seems that all the Mubarak decades created great negotiators in the EGY military if you look at the MASSIVE amount of armament they're buying in just the past 8 years. Hard to believe that we're the 3rd largest importer of military equipment around the world with all these mega shmega deals worth hundreds of billions of dollars and Euros.

Now the count is 54 Rafales if the rumor was that the one that crashed has been replaces. That is a much better count of those magnificent aircraft whish should be the R now, no, which should be automatically set up to fire the Meteor which according to the source is part of the $200 million allotted for weaponry for this deal. Weapons for 30 Rafales you would think with the Meteors going at $20 million a piece should be easily somewhere around 500 Euros.

Now we'll have to see how that affects the certain beautiful potent aircraft in the Italian deal.



Philip the Arab said:


> Is Typhoon deal off?



According to Reuters, they certainly are still on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

I say still get they Typhoons and who gives a flying rigging pile of steaming fresh cow patty what the expert PDF members think and keep repeating the same BS about logistical nightmares and all that frankly idiotic mumbo jumbo jively blibley.

For close to 40 years, the EAF operated 20 of the first batch of Mirage 2000 export models and kept them in full secrecy for specific mission which two were fully armed about to make sure the Sirte Red Line was obeyed by Egyptian powers AND, the subhuman cretins in Sinai whom are filming old stuff and have been tremendously and VISCIOUSLY subdued (unfortunately at a very high human cost which is another factor and subsect we should discuss because I really don't like how many great men and soldiers they've lost to these simpleton lowlife creeps and why they don't accept the US offered COIN training and are doing it on their own and getting excellent results al be it at a VERY high and unacceptable cost but I'm not happy why they refuse the best help in that field to reduce the unexpected casualties.) 

Back to on point, they last pics released by the cretin scum of being swarmed by Egyptian forces was a picture of 2 Mirage 2K flying super fast and low and probably dropping all sorts of ordinances to blowing them and their huts to pieces.

That means the EAF has a long, long long time standing and adopted a certain doctrine that only 20 jets are put aside in a super elite squadron or two for these ultra special missions. You rarely see them performing joint missions with other types and not even the Mirage Vs.

So, that is a GREAT role for the 24 Typhoons to replace the Mirage 2Ks. Think about that for a minute. I'm telling you, the Typhoons will be part of this order and the $2000's might end up being part of the deal to Pakistan along with the Vs, or stay where thy are but I think it's time for even them to go. Typhoons are much better than those older version of the first Mirage 2000s ever built. Hard to believe that even 15 of them are still flying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Check out this radar cross section for these specific aircraft. The Typhoon is stealthier than the Rafale?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


>


I hope Egypt contracts UAE to install weapons if the French allow it.

What I really wish for is a non MTCR cruise missile for deepstrike that is a joint program between all major Arab countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Interesting where they place the Meteors. In this case they've installed MICA IRs but that is the mounting spot for the Meteors. Those missiles have to drop considerably away from the aircraft before igniting their rockets given that indent slot at the engine nacelles and so tightly placed between the fuel tanks as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Gomig-21 said:


> I say still get they Typhoons


question is TRANCHE 3 OR TRANCHE 4 TYPHOONS for Egypt ? it is an excellent air-air platform 


Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 740182
> 
> 
> View attachment 740180


decoy on the typhoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

According to *Vergennes *on Defenceh*b

"The contract also includes the upgrade of the Rafale currently in service within the EAF to the F3R standard."

I asked him for a source and he said this

"Someone very close to Dassault (in fact working for it) on a French forum. Egypt planned for a long time to upgrade them to the F3R standard anyway."

@The SC @Gomig-21 
In case you guys didn't see this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gomig-21 said:


> I say still get they Typhoons and who gives a flying rigging pile of steaming fresh cow patty what the expert PDF members think and keep repeating the same BS about logistical nightmares and all that frankly idiotic mumbo jumbo jively blibley.


IMO ... it'd be better to use the Typhoon money to build the Rafale fleet into an even larger force.

I get the rationale of maintaining diverse supply lines, but having more of a certain fighter could give you a deep support chain in terms of spare parts, engines, weapons, etc. You would also build a stockpile of reserves for attrition, losses, downtime, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I hope Egypt contracts UAE to install weapons if the French allow it.
> 
> What I really wish for is a non MTCR cruise missile for deepstrike that is a joint program between all major Arab countries.



That would be quite something, wouldn't it. I doubt les Francais would approve the integration of other weapons' from another manufacturer and lose out on selling theirs, that's usually the @#$#$% problem.



F-6 enthusiast said:


> question is TRANCHE 3 OR TRANCHE 4 TYPHOONS for Egypt ? it is an excellent air-air platform
> 
> decoy on the typhoon
> View attachment 740427



TRANCHE 4, my friend. CAPTOR-E AESA radar AND, I will look into it some more because according to my post with the CG image of the radar and its connections to the canards of the EFT, they might be installing L-band AESA radars in the leading edge of the little wing so that when the mechanically steered CAPTOR turns left and is within line of sight of communicating with this supposed, unknown item in the canard, I'm only assuming that it increases the CAPTOR's azimuth to that one direction and the other. In other words, the radar turns maximum to one side, L-band AESA on the leading edge of the canard picks it up and increased the azimuth of spread of the radar even more to that the pilot can see even further behind him on each side with the help of this new thing that is going on. Or, I could be wrong about the whole thing but I don't think so, As soon as I have some time, I'll find out and let you folks know.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> IMO ... it'd be better to use the Typhoon money to build the Rafale fleet into an even larger force.



Well, I see your point and I hate to admit this, but most Egyptians agree with you that the Rafales are better to have at least 80 of them but look at this contract for example. The first aircraft is due to arrive in 3 years!!!! How long do you suppose between the years of negotiating with the French and Dassault to come to an agreement and then wait 5 years for all the aircraft to be delivered and probably without the Meteor? I know my bro @The SC will disagree and say they are a already part of the first order but the French are a bit sneaky and say they need their government approval for the best A2A missiles available to be installed on 54 EAF aircraft that, with all the Russian weapons we're supposed to get probably neutralizes 3/4 of Israel's air force inventory and the Jews are not happy about that and have been strongly lobbying France against providing that missile to Egypt. (PS, when I refer to them as "Jews" it's not out of any form of disrespect or anything like that. When we were fighting them and peace dealing with them, everyone always referred to them as the Jews and sometimes Israelis. Nothing derogatory whatsoever.

So, the Italians are very eager to make mega deals and they DID NOT remove the VLS launcher spaces in the two magnificent Berghamini FREMMs for Egypt like the French who BLOCKED the entire room because it can be used to install land attack VLC missiles. The Italians said we will leave them empty and we assume you will request VLS cells for Aster 30 ship to air missiles and if you do something different.........we don't know anything about it al bruta facha!

That said, they are a pleasurer to work for and the Typhoon, look at my post with the RCSs for each aircraft and while that is almost impossible to calculate without millions of dollars of equipment and testing each aircraft, the Typhoon is considerably stealthier than the Rafale!!?? 2.0 Meters squared for the Rafale against 0.5M squared for the EFT!!!?? That is a HUUUUUUUUGE difference when we get to these miniscule numbers amd all the other fusion electronics to fool even the best radars out there.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I get the rationale of maintaining diverse supply lines, but having more of a certain fighter could give you a deep support chain in terms of spare parts, engines, weapons, etc. You would also build a stockpile of reserves for attrition, losses, downtime, etc.



Here's what I would do and I could be right but most likely wrong lol. Keep making the Rafales the priority, but get on the Tyhoon band wagon. Order them with all that radar stuff I listed and the awesome decoy you pointed out which I do believe the Rafale and some other Russian & American jet deploy similar decoys (I believe the F/A-18 Growler has a similar decoy) which I think shakes the PKZ to the core, especially on the AIM-120's but the AIM-9X has super anti jamming and decoy separation technology in it. It is probably the BEST short range missile out there closely followed by the MICA ER and the MICA NG (next generation will be as good if not better Thant the AIM-9X) Naturally with all this stuff, of course the Americans don't want to give us any of their powerful missiles, it will make us a regional powerhouse possibly leveling Israel even if we offered them (the Americans) our daughters, our camels and flying carpets.

Back to my point, take the 24 EFT, retire the 20 Mirage 2000 that have been around since 1986 and whatever secret role they were involved in would now become the EFT's role. Easy-peasy. No one says the EAF order of fighter jets has to follow a common strategy that most air forces INCLUDING Pakistan uses. I love the fact that they kept the 2Ks out of the limelight for decades because guess what, with 80+ Mirage with 30 upgraded with the HORUS upgrade in France with an Excellent new radar but I bet those Mirage 2Ks that are flyable are probably down to a lower count or so by now. Probably between 10 and 15 at the most.

Their plan, at least to me because of the way they kept them in total secrecy was as a fighter jet special operations unit designated for certain combat missions that they're tailored for and if one of them gets lost or shot down, it would be less impactful than say a Rafale or MIG-29M/35 or Su-35S. I would LOVE to see them replace the Mirage 2000s as an elite, super secret unit and even promote their numbers and I bet the Italians can strongly leverage a powerful weapons package for them including the Typhoons. TRUST ME, logistics and maintenance issues will be NOTHING believe me PDF members just think that all air forces should have the same 1 or 2 or 3 maximum aircraft or it will be a (the most famous words "a logistical nightmare" and a disaster. Says who? We've been doing it with older platforms for decades and are VERY experienced at it, What's your and other members' opinion of that tactic, Typhoon for Mirage 2K?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> According to *Vergennes *on Defenceh*b
> 
> "The contract also includes the upgrade of the Rafale currently in service within the EAF to the F3R standard."
> 
> I asked him for a source and he said this
> 
> "Someone very close to Dassault (in fact working for it) on a French forum. Egypt planned for a long time to upgrade them to the F3R standard anyway."
> 
> @The SC @Gomig-21
> In case you guys didn't see this post.


Those are known news Bro..

This deal of 30 Rafale fighters between Egypt and France, which was announced today, is a cause of concern in many countries, especially in India and Greece, and people were left with a piece of paper and a pen and a calculator. 
Also, the doors were opened to many words about France and the countries that bought the Rafale, especially that in countries among them there are great suspicions of corruption, such as # Qatar.

Qatar bought 24 fighters for 6.3 billion euros, meaning one for 263 million euros.

India bought 36 fighters for 7.87 billion euros, which means 219 million euros each.

Greece, France’s ally in NATO, bought 18 fighters, including 12 users, and only 6 grandfathers, for 2.5 billion euros, meaning in the hearts of some of them, it falls to them at 139 million euros.

Egypt still bought 30 fighters for 3.7 billion euros, meaning one at 123 million euros, but I mean, not even the price of the user who bought Greece, nor even the price of half one of the Qatari deal.

The most important clause of the agreement: the deal comes with a French government loan that is not commercial, and the payment over 10 years, with negligible interest, and the first installment to be paid after receiving the first batch of the fighters.

Factors for the successful Egyptian negotiation:

- Egypt's name in the arms market. (As always on time in its payments)

- Egypt was the first to open the Rafale door to the global arms market, so India, Qatar and Greece deals followed.

- The maneuvers of the Egyptian negotiators and negotiation on other airplane types (Typhoon in this instance) at the same time to obtain the best prices.

- Expanding the negotiations circle at the level of companies and heads of boards of directors to the ministerial and then the presidential level.



* And this is just the deal with Dassault, there are other deals with Airbus and Naval Group to be heard about soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*French Defense Minister: "*I welcome the sale of 30 Rafales to Egypt, a strategic partner. This export success is crucial to our sovereignty and the maintenance of 7,000 industrial jobs in France for 3 years. The Rafale once again shows its technological and operational distinction*."*


Does this mean the last one will be delivered in 3 years.. meaning 10 Rafale per year for the next 3 years?

Well..unless they are going to be the F4 standard..!

Oooops!

An official in the French Armed Forces Ministry said that "the 30 Rafale fighters will be delivered to Egypt between 2024 and 2026," adding that the value of the deal is about 4 billion euros..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *French Defense Minister: "*I welcome the sale of 30 Rafales to Egypt, a strategic partner. This export success is crucial to our sovereignty and the maintenance of 7,000 industrial jobs in France for 3 years. The Rafale once again shows its technological and operational distinction*."*
> 
> 
> Does this mean the last one will be delivered in 3 years.. meaning 10 Rafale per year for the next 3 years?
> 
> Well..unless they are going to be the F4 upgrade..!
> 
> Oooops!
> 
> An official in the French Armed Forces Ministry said that "the 30 Rafale fighters will be delivered to Egypt between 2024 and 2026," adding that the value of the deal is about 4 billion euros..



They're all over with the delivery times, of these, bro. I read (I believe the Florence Parly) tweet which mentioned that the first Rafale will be delivered in 3 years time from signing the contract! I thought that was absolutely crazy but if you think about it, they still have to fulfill India's contract which they have a ways to go while they're getting Greece their 18 units so it makes sense that they won't be able to start building ours for a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The F4 standard is part of the ongoing process to continuously improve the Rafale in line with technological progress and operating experience feedback. The F4 standard marks a new step coming in the wake of the standards F1 (specific to the first aircraft of the French Navy), F2 (air-to-ground and air-to-air capabilities), F3 and F3R (extended versatility).

In our role as industrial architect, we will be responsible for implementing innovative connectivity solutions to optimize the effectiveness of our aircraft in networked combat (new satellite and intra-patrol links, communication server, software defined radio).

New functions will also be developed to improve the aircraft’s capabilities (upgrades to the radar sensors and front sector optronics, helmet-mounted display capabilities), and new weapons will be integrated (Mica NG air-to-air missile and 1,000-kg AASM Air-to-Ground Modular Weapon).

Lastly, with regard to availability, we are working under a through-life support contract which will become more “top-down” under the authority of the aircraft manufacturer. F4 will include a new Prognosis and Diagnostic Aid System introducing predictive maintenance capabilities. Other maintenance optimization features are scheduled, particularly with solutions based on Big Data and artificial intelligence. Lastly, the Rafale will be equipped with a new engine control unit.

https://www.dassault-aviation.com/en/group/press/press-kits/rafale-f4-standard-launched/


 


Gomig-21 said:


> They're all over with the delivery times, of these, bro. I read (I believe the Florence Parly) tweet which mentioned that the first Rafale will be delivered in 3 years time from signing the contract! I thought that was absolutely crazy but if you think about it, they still have to fulfill India's contract which they have a ways to go while they're getting Greece their 18 units so it makes sense that they won't be able to start building ours for a while.


Not only that Bro..I'm convinced now it is the F4 standard that EAF has contracted.. since the French upgrade will start in 2022 for the French Rafales..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Not only that Bro..I'm convinced now it is the F4 standard that EAF has contracted.. since the French upgrade will start in 2022 for the French Rafales..



I was thinking about that too because once the assembly lines and all the products are introduced for F4 standard start, you wouldn't think they would be building any previous models.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Lastly, with regard to availability, we are working under a through-life support contract which will become more “top-down” under the authority of the aircraft manufacturer. F4 will include a new Prognosis and Diagnostic Aid System introducing predictive maintenance capabilities. Other maintenance optimization features are scheduled, particularly with solutions based on Big Data and artificial intelligence. Lastly, the Rafale will be equipped with a new engine control unit.



That looks like a new pod not even listed in your other picture of all the attachable features which only included the Damocles pod and a recon pod, but this one looks like something totally new,

Then if you look again at your post with all the armament and features, so many interchangeable weapons between the Rafale and the Typhoon like every one of those GBU Paveways of which we have a very decent stock, just have to deal with the Americans but that shouldn't be much of an issue it's not a Russian aircraft lol. Then you have the Brimstone which are also interchangeable and a few other items. Those two will work very well together if they go for them and use them like they did the Mirage 2Ks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Egypt ordered additional 30 Rafael not sure what is the current package , Meteor was not part of initial package


The initial Rafale deal included a comprehensive weapons package that comprised the Safran/MBDA Armament Air-Sol Modulair (AASM) Hammer (Highly Agile Modular Munition Extended Range) air-to-ground missile; both variants of the MBDA MICA (Missile d'Interception, de Combat et d'Autodéfense) short- and beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM): MICA (EM) RF, featuring an active radio frequency (RF) seeker, and MICA IR, featuring a dual waveband imaging infrared (IR) seeker; MBDA'’s Exocet AM39 anti-ship missile; and MBDA’s SCALP (Système de Croisière Autonome à Longue Portée) conventionally-armed long-range deep strike weapon (delivery of this weapon was initially blocked because of US ITAR issues but a missile was photographed by Egyptian military media at Gebel el-Basur Air Base earlier this year). It is unclear if additional weapons will be included in this latest deal.


----------



## Philip the Arab

khanasifm said:


> It is unclear if additional weapons will be included in this latest deal.


What do you mean? There was 200 million Euros set aside for weapons from MBDA.

Did you mean SCALP or in general?


khanasifm said:


> Egypt ordered additional 30 Rafael not sure what is the current package , Meteor was not part of initial package


I don't think they were even at the right standard to fire Meteors, they are being upgraded to F3Rs which can fire Meteors though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

We still have some facts here to meditate on:

Theoretically Egypt has:

*54 Rafale 

29 SU-35

48 mig-29m2

Armament: Meteor + Mica + R-77 + R-73m

Total: 131 fighters with BVR capabilities*

On the opposite side (for comparison), we find :

*50 F-35A

98 F-15 Ra:am

25 F-15IA

200 F-16 barak/sufa

Armament: Aim-120-C5/6/7/8 + Derby + Python + Aim-9

Total: 373 fighter with BVR capabilities*

The superiority is evident here..


Egypt is thus still at the beginning of the road..

The EAF needs *at least* 100 additional fighters with BVR capabilities, which can be as follows:

- *24 additional fighters, Typhoon or Rafale* .. (*preferably 48*)

- *30 SU-57 or SU-35 fighters* .. (*preferably 30 more SU-35 and 30 SU-57*)

- *50 MiG-35* fighters with AESA radars


*Now let's talk reality*:

Usrael has only 25 Ra'am and 58 Baz
That is, a total of *83 F-15* aircraft

As for the F-16, it operates 224 aircraft
It has only *97 sofas*
The rest is *127 Barak*

When we add the *50 F-35*A we are talking about 357 fighters

The questions here are:

- How many of these aircraft will be destined for bombing and CAS missions?
- How many of them will be directed at the northern front and how many for air defense?

Another inaccurate assumption is the exclusion of the Sparrow..It is Semi Active but it's still a BVR missile..Therefore, considering the entire Egyptian fleet of 220 F-16s " fighters" without the BVR is inaccurate..

So in reality, an 18 F-16 formation with bomb load and under the protection of 6 Rafale jets with a Meteor and Mica payload only, offer protection comparable to a formation of 24 sofas, with only two bombs and two missiles..

So in reality the deterrence is not conditional on being reciprocal in the same weapon system.. but on the condition that it be present..Deterrence to Usrael is not that you have defensive weapons with which to deflect their fighters .. Rather, your possession of offensive weapons that can incur losses that threaten their existence..

For example, Makedon, the Greek cruise missile; purchasing the project, developing it, and giving it a local Egyptian name.. and integrating it on the Rafale and the rest of the possible air platforms.. The air-to-ground version has a 500 km range..

The Naval version has 800 km range (that can be increased to 1500 km) and can be integrated with the EN Fremm, Meko, Gowind, Berghamini and also on the Scorpene..

As for the land to land missiles:

- A national cruise project that starts from 300 km and ends with 1500 km .
- A 500 km tactical ballistic project And another ballistic version of 1500 km range.

Finally, a lot of investment in drones of all kinds, the development of the electronic warfare capabilities, and possessing a strong industrial base..

These are the elements of real deterrence ..


The danger is not only Usrael..that Egypt is able to repel and respond to it due to the geographical location ..Therefore, Israel will not consider entering into a direct confrontation with Egypt ..Its strategy is based on blitzkrieg and rapid operations ..So since the October War of 73 and after the Treaty of 79 ..For more than four decades, Israel has not tried to provoke Egypt..

Playing in the Nile springs is currently more dangerous than Usrael .. Because of the geographical location It needs purely offensive weapons and advanced transport capabilities, or a base in Sudan.. And with the diplomatic and economic ability to absorb any reaction..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That looks like a new pod not even listed in your other picture of all the attachable features which only included the Damocles pod and a recon pod, but this one looks like something totally new,
> 
> Then if you look again at your post with all the armament and features, so many interchangeable weapons between the Rafale and the Typhoon like every one of those GBU Paveways of which we have a very decent stock, just have to deal with the Americans but that shouldn't be much of an issue it's not a Russian aircraft lol. Then you have the Brimstone which are also interchangeable and a few other items. Those two will work very well together if they go for them and use them like they did the Mirage 2Ks.


- Yes this is the ..*TALIOS* (Targeting Long-Range Identification Optronic System) targeting and laser designator pod..

https://eurasiantimes.com/ioc-of-ta...ire-frances-eye-in-the-sky-to-outflank-china/










- Yes absolutely.. a very good sky- dance duo..

More so There were information stating the cost per operating hour of a Rafale is $18 000 while the cost for Typhoon is only $8000 !



khanasifm said:


> Egypt ordered additional 30 Rafael not sure what is the current package , Meteor was not part of initial package
> 
> 
> The initial Rafale deal included a comprehensive weapons package that comprised the Safran/MBDA Armament Air-Sol Modulair (AASM) Hammer (Highly Agile Modular Munition Extended Range) air-to-ground missile; both variants of the MBDA MICA (Missile d'Interception, de Combat et d'Autodéfense) short- and beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM): MICA (EM) RF, featuring an active radio frequency (RF) seeker, and MICA IR, featuring a dual waveband imaging infrared (IR) seeker; MBDA'’s Exocet AM39 anti-ship missile; and MBDA’s SCALP (Système de Croisière Autonome à Longue Portée) conventionally-armed long-range deep strike weapon (delivery of this weapon was initially blocked because of US ITAR issues but a missile was photographed by Egyptian military media at Gebel el-Basur Air Base earlier this year). It is unclear if additional weapons will be included in this latest deal.


"In May 2015, Qatar ordered 160 Meteor missiles to equip the Dassault Rafales of the Qatar Emiri Air Force.[75] Greek Air Force is expected to equip its Rafale fighters with Meteor missiles.[76] Egypt also bought a large batch of those missiles in the framework of the Rafale.[14]"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_(missile)#cite_note-sdarabia.com-14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That would be quite something, wouldn't it. I doubt les Francais would approve the integration of other weapons' from another manufacturer and lose out on selling theirs, that's usually the @#$#$% problem.


Before this deal, Egypt was planning to double the number of the Rafale in its air force and wa negotiating with France on the number of missiles, especially Meteor and Mica in its new version, with the development of the old Mica and a huge stock of Scalps, more than 300 missiles and bombs that bridge the range gap between the Scalp and the AASM. Egypt was desperate to integrate Emirati Al-Tariq bombs, but France has offered Egypt a type of small diameter guided bombs with a range of 120 km. The Rafale can carry 18 of them per sortie, and another version is equipped with a missile booster with a range of 200 km to cover all ranges of ground bombardment. All Through the UAE or obtaining a license to manufacture it locally,,,

Egypt is also negotiating the UAE's Mirage 2K-9 as an alternative to the out-of-service Mirage 5

https://www.defenseworld.net/



Gomig-21 said:


> So, the Italians are very eager to make mega deals and they DID NOT remove the VLS launcher spaces in the two magnificent Berghamini FREMMs for Egypt like the French who BLOCKED the entire room because it can be used to install land attack VLC missiles. The Italians said we will leave them empty and we assume you will request VLS cells for Aster 30 ship to air missiles and if you do something different.........we don't know anything about it al bruta facha!


*French Navy successfully fires MdCN naval cruise missile from FREMM frigate Bretagne*

*https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...uise-missile-from-fremm-frigate-bretagne.html*

This is the 250 km + range.. that Egypt an Morocco can get for their French Fremm.. it was not tested and available yet ..at that time of purchase..

They call it *Naval Scalp :*












*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

According to this source, over 100 SCALPs were sold to Egypt.

Over 100 European missiles sold to Egypt | www.italianinsider.it

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Getting there! Talking to some other Russian (I think he is although his English is flawless) and he pointed that he just realized the Su-57 with the "blend-wing" technology but mostly because the engines are spread wide between the two for several reasons. In the Su-57 it's for the weapon's bays and the Su-27 family leading to these Su-35SEs is that he noticed because of such wide build accompanied by the LERX with the LACVONs that the SU-57 is capable of taking off without any use of flaps whatsoever. Looking down at this new pic of an EAF Su-35SE taking off, it does use its flaps but at a very low setting is all it needs to get airborne. Interesting stuff. If you look at most other aircraft including the F-35, and F-22, F-15 etc. all drop their flaps to full setting for takeoff and and landings. Su-35SE doesn't need it all the way down just enough to slow the air below the wings to help create lift and the horizontal stabilizers are what pitch the now up for take off. check out the flaps, barely dropped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Before this deal, Egypt was planning to double the number of the Rafale in its air force and wa negotiating with France on the number of missiles, especially Meteor and Mica in its new version, with the development of the old Mica and a huge stock of Scalps, more than 300 missiles and bombs that bridge the range gap between the Scalp and the AASM. Egypt was desperate to integrate Emirati Al-Tariq bombs, but France has offered Egypt a type of small diameter guided bombs with a range of 120 km. The Rafale can carry 18 of them per sortie, and another version is equipped with a missile booster with a range of 200 km to cover all ranges of ground bombardment. All Through the UAE or obtaining a license to manufacture it locally,,,
> 
> Egypt is also negotiating the UAE's Mirage 2K-9 as an alternative to the out-of-service Mirage 5
> 
> https://www.defenseworld.net/
> 
> 
> *French Navy successfully fires MdCN naval cruise missile from FREMM frigate Bretagne*
> 
> *https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...uise-missile-from-fremm-frigate-bretagne.html*
> 
> This is the 250 km + range.. that Egypt an Morocco can get for their French Fremm.. it was not tested and available yet ..at that time of purchase..
> 
> They call it *Naval Scalp :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I get it know, bro. Thanks for the correction on that wrong assumption on my part, HOWEVER....if the source on the SCALPs I posted is true and Egypt now possesses over 100 of them, that is most certainly a HUGE game changer even with just 24 Rafales. The range we know is 300km or under and so it is a major land attack cruise missile that France has used extensively along with coalition attacks with the US using Tomahawks and so they are potent and watching your video of the explosion, it's massive.

That said, it would seem they shouldn't have a problem allowing the MICA NG Naval Cruise Missile to be imported to Egypt despite it being an offensive weapon and a potent one for land attack munitions which is another item strongly opposed to supply to Egypt. That really was the reason the US pulled that block stunt on the SCALPs and not really because of US parts. I think that was just an excuse because they just don't want Egypt to have such potent OFFENSIVE capabilities and only encourage defensive ones. 

But good for the French for making good on their promise and contract and fix the situation rather quickly/ So if that article is true and there are more than 100 aviation SCALPs in Egypt, do you really think they will approve the sale of the naval MICA NG cruise missile to Egypt on top of all the SCALPs? It will be interesting to see, I'm just a pessimist when it comes to strong, offensive weapons to be sold to Egypt and the resistance from powerful entities that usually easily squash the deal. Hopefully France holds its head high and says "if we contracted the naval MICA NG to Egypt, then we will export it to them so matter what.) I see that, then I'll reverse my slight negative stand and do nothing but praise the French.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Constantin84

The SC said:


> We still have some facts here to meditate on:
> 
> Theoretically Egypt has:
> 
> *54 Rafale
> 
> 29 SU-35
> 
> 48 mig-29m2
> 
> Armament: Meteor + Mica + R-77 + R-73m
> 
> Total: 131 fighters with BVR capabilities*
> 
> On the opposite side (for comparison), we find :
> 
> *50 F-35A
> 
> 98 F-15 Ra:am
> 
> 25 F-15IA
> 
> 200 F-16 barak/sufa
> 
> Armament: Aim-120-C5/6/7/8 + Derby + Python + Aim-9
> 
> Total: 373 fighter with BVR capabilities*
> 
> The superiority is evident here..
> 
> 
> Egypt is thus still at the beginning of the road..
> 
> The EAF needs *at least* 100 additional fighters with BVR capabilities, which can be as follows:
> 
> - *24 additional fighters, Typhoon or Rafale* .. (*preferably 48*)
> 
> - *30 SU-57 or SU-35 fighters* .. (*preferably 30 more SU-35 and 30 SU-57*)
> 
> - *50 MiG-35* fighters with AESA radars
> 
> 
> *Now let's talk reality*:
> 
> Usrael has only 25 Ra'am and 58 Baz
> That is, a total of *83 F-15* aircraft
> 
> As for the F-16, it operates 224 aircraft
> It has only *97 sofas*
> The rest is *127 Barak*
> 
> When we add the *50 F-35*A we are talking about 357 fighters
> 
> The questions here are:
> 
> - How many of these aircraft will be destined for bombing and CAS missions?
> - How many of them will be directed at the northern front and how many for air defense?
> 
> Another inaccurate assumption is the exclusion of the Sparrow..It is Semi Active but it's still a BVR missile..Therefore, considering the entire Egyptian fleet of 220 F-16s " fighters" without the BVR is inaccurate..
> 
> So in reality, an 18 F-16 formation with bomb load and under the protection of 6 Rafale jets with a Meteor and Mica payload only, offer protection comparable to a formation of 24 sofas, with only two bombs and two missiles..
> 
> So in reality the deterrence is not conditional on being reciprocal in the same weapon system.. but on the condition that it be present..Deterrence to Usrael is not that you have defensive weapons with which to deflect their fighters .. Rather, your possession of offensive weapons that can incur losses that threaten their existence..
> 
> For example, Makedon, the Greek cruise missile; purchasing the project, developing it, and giving it a local Egyptian name.. and integrating it on the Rafale and the rest of the possible air platforms.. The air-to-ground version has a 500 km range..
> 
> The Naval version has 800 km range (that can be increased to 1500 km) and can be integrated with the EN Fremm, Meko, Gowind, Berghamini and also on the Scorpene..
> 
> As for the land to land missiles:
> 
> - A national cruise project that starts from 300 km and ends with 1500 km .
> - A 500 km tactical ballistic project And another ballistic version of 1500 km range.
> 
> Finally, a lot of investment in drones of all kinds, the development of the electronic warfare capabilities, and possessing a strong industrial base..
> 
> These are the elements of real deterrence ..
> 
> 
> The danger is not only Usrael..that Egypt is able to repel and respond to it due to the geographical location ..Therefore, Israel will not consider entering into a direct confrontation with Egypt ..Its strategy is based on blitzkrieg and rapid operations ..So since the October War of 73 and after the Treaty of 79 ..For more than four decades, Israel has not tried to provoke Egypt..
> 
> Playing in the Nile springs is currently more dangerous than Usrael .. Because of the geographical location It needs purely offensive weapons and advanced transport capabilities, or a base in Sudan.. And with the diplomatic and economic ability to absorb any reaction..



According to all available sources Egypt bought 24 Su-35's ( not 29), and 46 Mig29's,atleast 2 of them crashed reducing the 29's numbers in the inventory to 44 (not 48)


----------



## Gomig-21

Thank you, @king Billib for selling these two super IL-76s to us.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Thank you, @king Billib for selling these two super IL-76s to us.


Sell or aid?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Egypt is putting too much focus on buying fighter jets. But not much focus on AWACS and Electronic Warfare planes. Plus Egypt needs to work on surface to surface and sea to land cruise missiles.


----------



## Gomig-21

Constantin84 said:


> According to all available sources Egypt bought 24 Su-35's ( not 29), and 46 Mig29's,atleast 2 of them crashed reducing the 29's numbers in the inventory to 44 (not 48)



There was a Russian source by one of the Sukhoi engineers during a media session that had a large screen platform detailing all the orders and the only one for the Su-35S besides the ones for the VVS or RuAF was 30 aircraft for a "Middle East" country. I'll try to find it and post it for you and you can make up your own mind because the only ME country buying that aircraft is Egypt. So for now, we're taking that as face value as the source is about as credible as can be. I expect 30 Su-35SE to be in service with the EAF when this order is complete.

As far as the MiG-29/35 crashes, I'm leaning towards that since most sources claim that and hey, it's bound to happen with new, 2-engine aircraft and new pilots so it is what it is. Eventually they should add to that number but they're waiting for the MiG-35 to become complete especially the Zhuk-AE AESA radar as the price of those aircraft is reasonable compared to ones like the Rafale etc.

It's also hard to tell if one of the Rafales has also crashed or it was just a viscous rumor/joke that trended and went viral because although you'll never hear any official accident report come out of Egypt, France would've announced it immediately as Egypt would most certainly want to replace it, even with a used one just to maintain 2 complete squadrons.



Wilhelm II said:


> Sell or aid?!



"Aid"? I don't think Jordan would just give those to us. I believe we paid for them, probably a very good deal. @Philip the Arab , do you know what the transaction was for those?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> Egypt is putting too much focus on buying fighter jets. But not much focus on AWACS and Electronic Warfare planes.



That is what is called a Rapid Modernization and it's not just fighter jets, haven't you seen all the frigates and corvettes and submarines they've ordered? A large portion of the navy needed serious modernization so that is being done too. So far 3 FREMMs, 4 Corvetters, 4 Mekos one is being tested and the other ready for assembly and a new deal for more Italian FREMMs is right around the corner with 20 Falaj OPVs which are smaller corvettes designed mostly for patrolling. 

35 years of doing nothing to any of the branches and flying MiG-21 MFs and F-7 Airguard and Mirage Vs is not going to protect you very well against the various threats in the region that could reach our borders as well as our very valuable sea assets that need very powerful protection. 

I think what is shocking to everyone is the pace of this procurement. It seems like we're hearing of some huge mega deal every year or so and now suddenly out of nowhere, 30 Rafales have been agreed on. Plus the mention of the Typhoon in the Italian mega deal has a lot of people frazzled and dazzled about why so many different platforms. It's only 5 types. F-16, Rafale, Typhoon? and then the Russian MiG-29/35 and Su-35SE. 



Zarvan said:


> Plus Egypt needs to work on surface to surface and sea to land cruise missiles.



You know we have 8 E-2C Hawkeyes that have been integrated into an entire common system with the two new Russian radars et up to reach 1,100 kilometers and track at 600 with the an ability to notify the best and nearest platform to intercept, be it any of the Russian fighters or any of the western ones as well as being connected to the various SAM sites including the S-300V4 as well as the German IRST-S-L for specific use. SAMs are the last form of deterrence but with these new aircraft and an entire new Air Defense network built from the ground up including new buildings and new network systems, they don't need to upgrade the E-2Cs at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Constantin84 said:


> According to all available sources Egypt bought 24 Su-35's ( not 29),



Here it is, ma man. If you can enlarge it, you'll notice that in one box it says 22 and in the other it says 8. You have to really enlarge it and try to keep the resolution so you can see if it's an 8 or a 6. The other question is why did they separate them like that and I can only guess that the 8 are programmed to carry the Khibiny wingtip jamming pods and have a few other features different from the other 22 which supposedly have already been delivered to Egypt and hiding somewhere, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Not sure this one has been posted before. You can really tell from this view that what they said about the new radome is true. It seems a bit more "bulbous" and a bit larger to allow the IRBIS-E more and better perfprmance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> "Aid"? I don't think Jordan would just give those to us. I believe we paid for them, probably a very good deal. @Philip the Arab , do you know what the transaction was for those?


It was likely at a significant discount, the airframes have a lot of life left and Jordan didn't need them anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> - Yes this is the ..*TALIOS* (Targeting Long-Range Identification Optronic System) targeting and laser designator pod..



Thanks, bro. Funny at first I thought it was a new model but it looks like it works pretty good. 

I just saw the new Northrop Grumman LITENING COLORED pod is rather impressive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390023751304155141
I bet you some pilots might prefer the black & white screening as you can distinguish some important detail better that way than in full color. I say that because I hear a lot of photographers prefer the detail that shows up in B&W pics than in colors and I'm sure the same would apply to pilots in this case. But this is terrific, no question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Zarvan said:


> Egypt is putting too much focus on buying fighter jets. But not much focus on AWACS and Electronic Warfare planes. Plus Egypt needs to work on surface to surface and sea to land cruise missiles.








On the contrary, Egypt is one of the countries most interested in electronic warfare systems


Egypt has already doubled its fleet
EC-130H Compass Call from 2 to 4 aircraft

And it is working on developing them continuously

https://enterprise.press/stories/20...raft-with-electronic-intelligence-capability/


Egypt will equip at least one of its Lockheed Martin C-130 Hercules transport aircraft with an electronic intelligence (ELINT) capability, it was disclosed in early January.
According to a notification posted on the Federal Business Opportunities (FedBizOpps) website, the US Air Force (USAF)
has contracted Sierra Nevada Corporation (SNC) to deliver
the capability. No further details were revealed.
The Egyptian Air Force (EAF) currently fields 22 C-130H and
Three C-130H-30 Hercules aircraft, any of which could be adapted to the ELINT role either through the fitting of integrated mission equipment or with a roll-on / roll-off (RO / RO) mission compartment. SNC had not responded to an
IHS Jane's request for further information at the time of writing, but the company's website lists the C-130 as one of the platforms that can be modified by its Integrated Airborne Systems division.
This latest contract announcement is not the first time that Egypt's C-130s have been linked to a proposed ELINT
upgrade. In July 2003 the US Defense Security Co-operation
Agency (DSCA) notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sales retrofit of two EAF C-130Hs with RO / RO ELINT systems. That proposed deal was to be implemented by an industry team comprising Lockheed Martin, the Mission Research Corporation (subsequently absorbed into Orbital ATK), and Plano Microwave (which became part of SNC).
While there was never any official confirmation that this effort was ever implemented, it has been reported that aircraft **** SU-BAB was one of a pair of C-130Hs to receive the ELINT modifications to bring it up to the same standard as the US Air Force's (USAF's) EC-130H Compass Call. However, images of that aircraft show it to be devoid of many of the apertures and fairings fitted to the Compass Call, and as neither the Compass Call (offensive counter-
information and electronic attack) nor the USAF's newer EC-130J Commando Solo (military information support
operations) deal in ELINT (the USAF's ELINT platform being
the Boeing RC-135 Rivet Joint), these Egyptian ELINT upgrades will almost certainly feature different systems to those fitted to the USAF's EC-130H Compass Call and EC-130J Commando Solo platforms.







Egypt owns 3 CESSNA-680 CITATION SOVEREIGN ELINT / ISR aircraft
Egypt added 2 more Beechcraft 1900 aircraft, bringing the total to 8 Intelligence, Surveillance & Reconnaissance ISRs.






Egypt has added a number of CH-5 aircraft, part of the 18 aircraft it has contracted to serve as ELINT / ISR aircraft.





Also part of the fleet of 76 WING LONG 2B aircraft is also working on ELINT / ISR missions

Egypt is developing its fleet continuously, as well as the strikes of the Wattiyeh air base, the paralysis of the Turkish electronic warfare crisis and the Hawk batteries in Libya. It was only because of the superiority in the field of electronic warfare. Are you under the illusion that Egypt buys aircraft like the Rafale and the Sukhoi 35 without investing in electronic warfare systems

Concerning early warning planes, Egypt has already negotiated with Russia over the planes, Russia A-100 AEW, and there is a problem on the Russian side. The aircraft are not yet ready to contract. The Chinese have not done anything good for the Egyptians to accept.

Egypt refuses to contract with America on the E2-D plane because Egypt no longer accepts any US arms restrictions under the pretext of protecting Israel.
So we completely ignore the American armament for 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I get it know, bro. Thanks for the correction on that wrong assumption on my part, HOWEVER....if the source on the SCALPs I posted is true and Egypt now possesses over 100 of them, that is most certainly a HUGE game changer even with just 24 Rafales. The range we know is 300km or under and so it is a major land attack cruise missile that France has used extensively along with coalition attacks with the US using Tomahawks and so they are potent and watching your video of the explosion, it's massive.
> 
> That said, it would seem they shouldn't have a problem allowing the MICA NG Naval Cruise Missile to be imported to Egypt despite it being an offensive weapon and a potent one for land attack munitions which is another item strongly opposed to supply to Egypt. That really was the reason the US pulled that block stunt on the SCALPs and not really because of US parts. I think that was just an excuse because they just don't want Egypt to have such potent OFFENSIVE capabilities and only encourage defensive ones.
> 
> But good for the French for making good on their promise and contract and fix the situation rather quickly/ So if that article is true and there are more than 100 aviation SCALPs in Egypt, do you really think they will approve the sale of the naval MICA NG cruise missile to Egypt on top of all the SCALPs? It will be interesting to see, I'm just a pessimist when it comes to strong, offensive weapons to be sold to Egypt and the resistance from powerful entities that usually easily squash the deal. Hopefully France holds its head high and says "if we contracted the naval MICA NG to Egypt, then we will export it to them so matter what.) I see that, then I'll reverse my slight negative stand and do nothing but praise the French.


Bro..we are talking about the *MdCN "Naval scalp" cruise missile.. not the naval Mica NG anti air missile that was already contracted by the EN..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro..we are talking about the *MdCN "Naval scalp" cruise missile.. not the naval Mica NG anti air missile that was already contracted by the EN..*



I understood that, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Africa Intelligence*: Egypt wants to cooperate extensively with the French company Naval Group and assemble or manufacture French weapons from the company and export them abroad.


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Hay guys! Its been quiet a while since i last posted hear. I have been reading your posts and i can see you have been making alot of interesting points about the new Rafale sale by Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I understood that, bro.


The best part is that it can be integrated on the Scorpene Submarine..


Zarvan said:


> Egypt is putting too much focus on buying fighter jets. But not much focus on AWACS and Electronic Warfare planes. Plus Egypt needs to work on surface to surface and sea to land cruise missiles.


When it comes to Ballistic Missiles and Cruise Missiles made in Egypt.. it is usually a state secret..


----------



## Gomig-21

So there's a new pretty large purchase according to Latribune the EAF is getting 2 Airbus A330 MRTT Air refueling tankers as well as a spy satellite and 4 GM 400 early warning radars.

TME-Defence on Twitter: "على حسب latribune الفرنسية من المحتمل قريبا الاعلان عن صفقة مصرية فرنسية لشراء قمر صناعى للتصوير وطائرتين تزود بالوقود من نوع ايرباص 330 MRTT واضافت الـlatribune ايضا أن مصر حصلت على 4 رادارات أنذار مبكر فرنسية من نوع GM 400. https://t.co/xEGxssgotP https://t.co/bNIzO1z9Xt" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> So there's a new pretty large purchase according to Latribune the EAF is getting 2 Airbus A330 MRTT Air refueling tankers as well as a spy satellite and 4 GM 400 early warning radars.
> 
> TME-Defence on Twitter: "على حسب latribune الفرنسية من المحتمل قريبا الاعلان عن صفقة مصرية فرنسية لشراء قمر صناعى للتصوير وطائرتين تزود بالوقود من نوع ايرباص 330 MRTT واضافت الـlatribune ايضا أن مصر حصلت على 4 رادارات أنذار مبكر فرنسية من نوع GM 400. https://t.co/xEGxssgotP https://t.co/bNIzO1z9Xt" / Twitter
> 
> View attachment 741148
> 
> View attachment 741149
> 
> View attachment 741150


Tankers needed for Ethiopian operation
Let's destroy that wall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Tankers needed for Ethiopian operation
> Let's destroy that wall


4 GM400 early warning radars; 3D radars for long-range air defense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> 4 GM400 early warning radars; 3D radars for long-range air defense


And also we need that russian platypus bomber and s400s
I have concerns about russian weapons but they are much better than Chinese


----------



## ARCH٤R

Constantin84 said:


> 2


One was a Rafale. Callsign Cobra and the other was a MiG-29M2 which suffered an engine related problem AFAIK, the crew ejected and were rescued but Cobra died in the crash


Zarvan said:


> Egypt is putting too much focus on buying fighter jets. But not much focus on AWACS and Electronic Warfare planes. Plus Egypt needs to work on surface to surface and sea to land cruise missiles.


Egypt as of 2018 had some cents on linking radars and Air Defence systems, Egypt is *said* to be working on an Air Defence system. @Philip the Arab had some research papers published by Egyptians that were related to radar and stealth, perhaps he should share them. Concerning AWACS:
One of Janes articles was published back around 2010 that was shared on an Arabic Defence Forum. Context





I conclude that purchasing another AWACS would mean replacing the communication units of the EAF F-16 fleet.
@Zarvan thanks for bringing up these topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> Egyptians that were related to radar and stealth, perhaps he should share them.


I'm 99% sure Egypt could develop electronic warfare systems and an at the minimum SARH SAM if not a ARH SAM.

AWACS would be a lot harder to make, but in theory with help of aircraft OEM it would be possible.


These are two fairly recent research articles



https://www.researchgate.net/publication/350453422_A_Tri-band_Metamaterial_Absorber_for_Radar_Cross_Section_Reduction






https://www.researchgate.net/publication/348602716_A_novel_fast_time_jamming_analysis_transmission_selection_technique_for_radar_systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Wilhelm II said:


> Tankers needed for Ethiopian operation
> Let's destroy that wall


Egypt since Nasir era always in quest of modern weapon and it seems its Egyptian govt mindset. Why such a massive buildup. still, Isreal is arch-rival in their mind or deep state policy or its Nile water threat? ..or Suez canal still under unknown threat?
@Gomig-21 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Need a link that shows our F-16s are equipped with Link-16. I remember talking to @Frogman about it and he said that the original Rafale purchase would work great with the F-16 because the Rafale is equipped with Link-16 and that was his reasoning why they should stick with only more Rafales and wasn't very happy about the Russian deals. But with all the exercising with the US and JTSA (or whatever it's called required link-16 but I can't find it anywhere. If anyone can help me find a source, please do. I know for sure they were part of the block 409 upgrade. and I'm trying to find either a source to confirm it or the post where he stated it. I'll have to go back and search this thread quite a bit when I have some time @The SC if you have one let me know bro. 

@HAIDER , I will answer your question shortly, my friend. Let me just get this info first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abdelrahman

HAIDER said:


> Egypt since Nasir era always in quest of modern weapon and it seems its Egyptian govt mindset. Why such a massive buildup. still, Isreal is arch-rival in their mind or deep state policy or its Nile water threat? ..or Suez canal still under unknown threat?
> @Gomig-21 @The SC



Nile water threat does not require all the build up you are mentioning. The mindset is being strong regardless of the threats. At the time of a sudden threat, no one will wait and give you the sufficient time to build up. Except for the last decade in Mubarak's era who did nothing against the American restrictions on Egypt in particular to keep their spoiled baby superior in the region.


----------



## The SC

HAIDER said:


> Egypt since Nasir era always in quest of modern weapon and it seems its Egyptian govt mindset. Why such a massive buildup. still, Isreal is arch-rival in their mind or deep state policy or its Nile water threat? ..or Suez canal still under unknown threat?
> @Gomig-21 @The SC


All of that and more..

That is not true since Abdel Nasser.. for 30 years after Sadat all procurements were from the US in form of military assistance $1.2 billion annually for the peace deal with Usrael who got 3 times what Egypt got plus technological assisstance.. But Egypt did not get that.. after a while Egypt was even denied the latest US weapons that were provided to Usreal..So now is the time of modernization.. nothing more, nothing less..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Need a link that shows our F-16s are equipped with Link-16. I remember talking to @Frogman about it and he said that the original Rafale purchase would work great with the F-16 because the Rafale is equipped with Link-16 and that was his reasoning why they should stick with only more Rafales and wasn't very happy about the Russian deals. But with all the exercising with the US and JTSA (or whatever it's called required link-16 but I can't find it anywhere. If anyone can help me find a source, please do. I know for sure they were part of the block 409 upgrade. and I'm trying to find either a source to confirm it or the post where he stated it. I'll have to go back and search this thread quite a bit when I have some time @The SC if you have one let me know bro.
> 
> @HAIDER , I will answer your question shortly, my friend. Let me just get this info first.


*"Link 16* is a military tactical data *link* network used by NATO and nations allowed by the MIDS International Program Office (IPO). Its specification is part of the family of Tactical Data *Links*. With *Link 16*, military aircraft as well as ships and ground forces may exchange their tactical picture in near-real time."

It was not approved for Egypt yet as far as we know.. but with SISMOA who knows.. it might have been approved or on the verge of being..

But as you know Egypt is not waiting.. and for "just in case".. it has developed the RISC2..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So there's a new pretty large purchase according to Latribune the EAF is getting 2 Airbus A330 MRTT Air refueling tankers as well as a spy satellite and 4 GM 400 early warning radars.
> 
> TME-Defence on Twitter: "على حسب latribune الفرنسية من المحتمل قريبا الاعلان عن صفقة مصرية فرنسية لشراء قمر صناعى للتصوير وطائرتين تزود بالوقود من نوع ايرباص 330 MRTT واضافت الـlatribune ايضا أن مصر حصلت على 4 رادارات أنذار مبكر فرنسية من نوع GM 400. https://t.co/xEGxssgotP https://t.co/bNIzO1z9Xt" / Twitter
> 
> View attachment 741148
> 
> View attachment 741149
> 
> View attachment 741150


Paris has stood as a guarantor with French banks to fund 5.4 billion euros for several arms contracts with Egypt, including the sale of 30 Rafale for nearly 4 billion euros, as well as the sale of a surveillance satellite and two MRTT330 refueling aircraft for *1.4 * billion euros.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HAIDER said:


> Egypt since Nasir era always in quest of modern weapon and it seems its Egyptian govt mindset. Why such a massive buildup. still, Isreal is arch-rival in their mind or deep state policy or its Nile water threat? ..or Suez canal still under unknown threat?
> @Gomig-21 @The SC



Ok, bro. honestly, I might contradict SC a little bit but Nasser was totally different from Sisi and things have changed cosiderably since them. As a matter of fact, a pole was taken as to who has been the best president for Egypt during the past 75 years or so and I honestly thought the pole would favor Nasser because he did a lot of great things with Sadat coming 2nd because of the success of 1973 and the peace after which brought back Sinai where it belongs but guess what, Sisi won the pole by over a 60% margin! That is because he's simply a genius despite the haters. What he has accomplished (not just militarily) but in Egypt. His harsh imposement on tarrifs have paid off and slums are being reduced (can you imagine the difficulty in that feat?) and he brought nuclear energy to Egypt which will make Egypt electrically able to export electricity. The haters are MB and Turkey fans but they don't have a let to stand on.

Ok, my posts have been long so I'll try to keep it short. Israel and Egypt have a 100 year peace agreement of which 42 years have passed but because on the Palestinian issue, it's a cold peace but still, a lot of diplomacy involved to the point where we can actually fly our jets over the Israeli border after notifying them to exterminate the pests in norther Sinai.

So this rapid and incredible military build-up is not really a build-up. It's a modernization. All the fighters and naval ships are old (well, many of them) and all the navies around the world now have these super stealthy and ASW as well a All PURPOSE frigates while we have donated US knox class frigates with old tech and Oilver Hazard which aren't bad and will probably keep them since even the US is using them still.

The Rafales are replacing the older Mirage vs and even with 53, it's still short on the number of 80+ Vs that we have. But they will take A LOT of pressure off the F-16s that were doing the bulk of the work.

The MIG-35 is replacing both, the super old loving MiG-21MF and F-7 Airguard. 46 is not even nearly enough to cover the number of replacements so we actually need more! believe it or not.
Type 209 submarines is not nearly enough at 4 and neither are the Corvettes at 4. We still need a lot more to get to the goal which is at least equal to what we already had.

The Typhpoon, forget about any logistical nightmares bro. Easy aircraft to maintain and link into our new domestic linkage and my guess at first that they were going to add them to the Rafales because it seems like a deal would never get done until yesterday we were all ecstatic, especially with Naval Group announcing the 2 air refueler, spy satellite and early warning radar.

The only difference that is a new addition that you can call getting ready to use against an enemy can only be for one thing, and you know what that is BUT, with the Rafale's range being very close to the Su-35SE but carrying fuel tanks while the Su-35SE NEVER carries any fuel tanks (but is capable) has so much internal fuel storage to make it to the GERD, use quite a bit of standoff weapons that are DEADLY, the dam will certainly be destroyed and it almost looks like that is the strategy. The SCALPS, HAMMERS all at standoff distances while F-16s or MiG-35s perform EADS operations first to protect all aircraft and destroy a lot of infrastructure and command center is why the heavy Su-35S is partly requested. But we never operated a heavy potent fighter like that and tried when we requested 12 F-15s and we denied. Frankly, Sisi is great that he doesn't show if on his face or comments, but he is probably the biggest Egyptian who has had it with the US neutering and is moving on while at the same time, certainly not make enemies with the US. 

I hope Ethiopia comes to its senses but is doesn't appear so and that will put us in a state of war with them for a while. Unlike what Israel did to Iraq, this is vital to the Ethiopian economy and to destroy it along with a lot of associated and political infrastructure will ruing that country and set it back into a humanitarian crisis. It needs to be averted at all costs.

Rapid ,modernization is all it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *"Link 16* is a military tactical data *link* network used by NATO and nations allowed by the MIDS International Program Office (IPO). Its specification is part of the family of Tactical Data *Links*. With *Link 16*, military aircraft as well as ships and ground forces may exchange their tactical picture in near-real time."
> 
> It was not approved for Egypt yet as far as we know.. but with SISMOA who knows.. it might have been approved or on the verge of being..
> 
> But as you know Egypt is not waiting.. and for "just in case".. it has developed the RISC2..



I could've sworn that those two members whom were closely affiliated with the military (at least one of them provided info showing that the upgraded to Block 40 which is almost all of them were issues link 16 as part of the upgrade to be able to work with the US aircraft during all the Bright Star maneuvers and JTAS exercises lately all that needed iink 16 as well as communicating with the 8 E-2C AWACs most certainly needed link 16 data sharing for quick target acquisition etc. Besides, NATO is not just European. As a matter of fact, the US is the biggest member on that organization and lately NATO has incorporated working with the EGY military not as an official member of the organization, but as an partner role so if wouldn't be out of the ordinary to have it part of the EAF. 

You see, the French had absolutely no qualms about providing it with the Rafales without a peep. The US is only shooting itself in the foot. So glad as well as almost all 95 million that they're moving out of the US' sphere of shackles! 

I'd hate to comb through this 479 pages to look for those post but I'll do it when I have the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Never figured out what radar this is at Benha electronics factory from a video from June 2020. I guess we'll have to wait till EDEX in December IA.







I hope this R&D leads to concrete results, hopefully that air defense system they talked about is being worked on already. To be fair it should be pretty easy, especially SARH. Imagine if the UAE and Egypt collaborated how much could get done in this field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> I get it know, bro. Thanks for the correction on that wrong assumption on my part, HOWEVER....if the source on the SCALPs I posted is true and Egypt now possesses over 100 of them, that is most certainly a HUGE game changer even with just 24 Rafales. The range we know is 300km or under and so it is a major land attack cruise missile that France has used extensively along with coalition attacks with the US using Tomahawks and so they are potent and watching your video of the explosion, it's massive.
> 
> That said, it would seem they shouldn't have a problem allowing the MICA NG Naval Cruise Missile to be imported to Egypt despite it being an offensive weapon and a potent one for land attack munitions which is another item strongly opposed to supply to Egypt. That really was the reason the US pulled that block stunt on the SCALPs and not really because of US parts. I think that was just an excuse because they just don't want Egypt to have such potent OFFENSIVE capabilities and only encourage defensive ones.
> 
> But good for the French for making good on their promise and contract and fix the situation rather quickly/ So if that article is true and there are more than 100 aviation SCALPs in Egypt, do you really think they will approve the sale of the naval MICA NG cruise missile to Egypt on top of all the SCALPs? It will be interesting to see, I'm just a pessimist when it comes to strong, offensive weapons to be sold to Egypt and the resistance from powerful entities that usually easily squash the deal. Hopefully France holds its head high and says "if we contracted the naval MICA NG to Egypt, then we will export it to them so matter what.) I see that, then I'll reverse my slight negative stand and do nothing but praise the French.



I am astonished and very suprised and wondering as well to why such what seems to be a very low price tag for this order of 30 aircraft. Especially with a jet that costs 160 euros per aircraft. Unless the french cut lots of corners to try and bring the price down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I am astonished and very suprised and wondering as well to why such what seems to be a very low price tag for this order of 30 aircraft. Especially with a jet that costs 160 euros per aircraft. Unless the french cut lots of corners to try and bring the price down.


Keep in mind that Egypt likely won’t need to buy many maintenance systems and facilities unlike India for example, a large country means a lot of airbases would need to be ready to maintain Rafales. Just my thoughts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I am astonished and very suprised and wondering as well to why such what seems to be a very low price tag for this order of 30 aircraft. Especially with a jet that costs 160 euros per aircraft. Unless the french cut lots of corners to try and bring the price down.



I know, ma bro, but guess what, I think it just seems like a low price but in reality, it still comes out to $150,000,000 per aircraft. That is still a HUGE amount of money, don't you think so?

And let's just do some simple match and DISCLAIMER, I am the WORST at math with the exception of geometry. Funny I failed all my Algebra classes but got A's in geometry lol.

Let's forget about the $200 million put aside for the weapon's package for the sake of simplifying the math (as you just found out, I need it as simple as possible!) as it is a rather small number.

So 30 Rafales at the cost of $4.5 (let's stick with dollars for now since I'm in the US and Euros I'm not very familiar with but I'll do the conversion at the end. So $4.5 billion / 30 = $150,000,000.

*Now convert that to Euros, it's 123.3 Million Euros so it's still up there. *

Not sure if that rate included the interest that is accrued over the 10 year period of the loan and how much Egypt put down for a deposit or initial payment. They paid for half the first order of 24 straight up which was around what, $6 billion or something like that. Either way, it appears that Egypt is paying roughly 123 Billion Euros per Rafale in this deal. That's lower than any other country has paid so far but let's not forget that the initial deal is always MUCH more because of training, purchasing 2 simulators and a gigantic weapons package that we're finding out as we look more into this deal. What do you think, still a very expensive aircraft I really hope it's worth it and it must be because obviously the EAF loves it and probably wants more.



ARCH٤R said:


> Keep in mind that Egypt likely won’t need to buy many maintenance systems and facilities unlike India for example, a large country means a lot of airbases would need to be ready to maintain Rafales. Just my thoughts...



That's actually a really good point. Cost per hour of flight, Rafale - $18K while Typhoon - &8K that is a HUGE difference and the availability of combat ready aircraft out of that batch of 54 will probably be half that number as it's not feasible to fly the entire fleet because of that cost and the turn-around maintenance time needed as well as probably the primary reason is that the flyable aircraft cannot have a single problem be it large or even small. A small panel that doesn't close because hinge is broken of whatever bang, it's grounded until it's fixed and that's just a minor problem. Imagine an engine that doesn't fire up? Then after it's fixed, it has to be flown to test the problem is in fact solved so add that on top of the time the aircraft is grounded and repaired. It's a tough business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> I know, ma bro, but guess what, I think it just seems like a low price but in reality, it still comes out to $150,000,000 per aircraft. That is still a HUGE amount of money, don't you think so?
> 
> And let's just do some simple match and DISCLAIMER, I am the WORST at math with the exception of geometry. Funny I failed all my Algebra classes but got A's in geometry lol.
> 
> Let's forget about the $200 million put aside for the weapon's package for the sake of simplifying the math (as you just found out, I need it as simple as possible!) as it is a rather small number.
> 
> So 30 Rafales at the cost of $4.5 (let's stick with dollars for now since I'm in the US and Euros I'm not very familiar with but I'll do the conversion at the end. So $4.5 billion / 30 = $150,000,000.
> 
> *Now convert that to Euros, it's 123.3 Billion Euros so it's still up there. *
> 
> Not sure if that rate included the interest that is accrued over the 10 year period of the loan and how much Egypt put down for a deposit or initial payment. They paid for half the first order of 24 straight up which was around what, $6 billion or something like that. Either way, it appears that Egypt is paying roughly 123 Billion Euros per Rafale in this deal. That's lower than any other country has paid so far but let's not forget that the initial deal is always MUCH more because of training, purchasing 2 simulators and a gigantic weapons package that we're finding out as we look more into this deal. What do you think, still a very expensive aircraft I really hope it's worth it and it must be because obviously the EAF loves it and probably wants more.
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a really good point. Cost per hour of flight, Rafale - $18K while Typhoon - &8K that is a HUGE difference and the availability of combat ready aircraft out of that batch of 54 will probably be half that number as it's not feasible to fly the entire fleet because of that cost and the turn-around maintenance time needed as well as probably the primary reason is that the flyable aircraft cannot have a single problem be it large or even small. A small panel that doesn't close because hinge is broken of whatever bang, it's grounded until it's fixed and that's just a minor problem. Imagine an engine that doesn't fire up? Then after it's fixed, it has to be flown to test the problem is in fact solved so add that on top of the time the aircraft is grounded and repaired. It's a tough business.



What i concerned about most too is the weapons package? 200 million is very little to spend of a a weapons package that included, hammer, meteor, scalp and the smart glider small diameter bomb and well other weapon systems etc..... 

If you look at the price of the meteor it costs $2.28 million dollars per missile according to the wikipedia page. The scalp costs $1.18 million per missile, and the hammer costs 100 million per bomb (roughly). How were they able to purchase all this weapon package with just that money. Unless that another separate classified agreement that we don't know about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> What i concerned about most too is the weapons package? 200 million is very little to spend of a a weapons package that included, hammer, meteor, scalp and the smart glider small diameter bomb and well other weapon systems etc.....
> 
> If you look at the price of the meteor it costs $2.28 million dollars per missile according to the wikipedia page. The scalp costs $1.18 million per missile, and the hammer costs 100 million per bomb (roughly). How were they able to purchase all this weapon package with just that money. Unless that another separate classified agreement that we don't know about.



Yep, I think we all share the same concerns. They must have bought A LOT of weapons in the first deal. That's the only thing I can think of. The HAMMER is $100 million per bomb!? That is crazy, there is 3 on each rack depending on if it's the 250kg or the much bigger 500kg, unless they made a mistake. It has to be a mistake, even though I know they are very advanced guided standoff munitions, that price is ridiculous lol. 

I would've thought the SCALP would be the most expensive weapon out of the package but for the meteor to be double the price of the scalp must mean it is an unbelievable missile and basically the best one out there at the moment. 

That source I posted stating Egypt has over 100 SCALPs probably means there are things we don't know for sure as usual, and the question of whether the Meteor is in fact being supplied or not will be constantly questioned until there is an actual announcement from a defense minister or we see a real pic or better yet, a video which is harder to photoshop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> The HAMMER is $100 million per bomb!?


He meant 200k dollars per bomb guidance kit which is a lot more expensive than Paveway and JDAM for a few reasons. Way less production compared to them both is the biggest reason by far for the expensive cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

During the last recent exercise with France where the EAF Rafales were performing A2A refueling qualifications from a French A330 MRTT must've been also a sales pitch to see if that was something they would be interested in or they requested to try it before starting to negotiate on purchasing 2 of them.









Philip the Arab said:


> He meant 200k dollars per bomb guidance kit which is a lot more expensive than Paveway and JDAM for a few reasons. Way less production compared to them both is the biggest reason by far for the expensive cost.



If he meant thousands and not millions, that's much more reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> If he meant thousands and not millions, that's much more reasonable.


Fun fact: South Africans at Denel developed the flight control plus the aerodynamics for the AASM project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 740910
> 
> 
> On the contrary, Egypt is one of the countries most interested in electronic warfare systems
> 
> 
> Egypt has already doubled its fleet
> EC-130H Compass Call from 2 to 4 aircraft
> 
> And it is working on developing them continuously
> 
> https://enterprise.press/stories/20...raft-with-electronic-intelligence-capability/
> 
> 
> Egypt will equip at least one of its Lockheed Martin C-130 Hercules transport aircraft with an electronic intelligence (ELINT) capability, it was disclosed in early January.
> According to a notification posted on the Federal Business Opportunities (FedBizOpps) website, the US Air Force (USAF)
> has contracted Sierra Nevada Corporation (SNC) to deliver
> the capability. No further details were revealed.
> The Egyptian Air Force (EAF) currently fields 22 C-130H and
> Three C-130H-30 Hercules aircraft, any of which could be adapted to the ELINT role either through the fitting of integrated mission equipment or with a roll-on / roll-off (RO / RO) mission compartment. SNC had not responded to an
> IHS Jane's request for further information at the time of writing, but the company's website lists the C-130 as one of the platforms that can be modified by its Integrated Airborne Systems division.
> This latest contract announcement is not the first time that Egypt's C-130s have been linked to a proposed ELINT
> upgrade. In July 2003 the US Defense Security Co-operation
> Agency (DSCA) notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sales retrofit of two EAF C-130Hs with RO / RO ELINT systems. That proposed deal was to be implemented by an industry team comprising Lockheed Martin, the Mission Research Corporation (subsequently absorbed into Orbital ATK), and Plano Microwave (which became part of SNC).
> While there was never any official confirmation that this effort was ever implemented, it has been reported that aircraft **** SU-BAB was one of a pair of C-130Hs to receive the ELINT modifications to bring it up to the same standard as the US Air Force's (USAF's) EC-130H Compass Call. However, images of that aircraft show it to be devoid of many of the apertures and fairings fitted to the Compass Call, and as neither the Compass Call (offensive counter-
> information and electronic attack) nor the USAF's newer EC-130J Commando Solo (military information support
> operations) deal in ELINT (the USAF's ELINT platform being
> the Boeing RC-135 Rivet Joint), these Egyptian ELINT upgrades will almost certainly feature different systems to those fitted to the USAF's EC-130H Compass Call and EC-130J Commando Solo platforms.
> 
> 
> View attachment 740911
> 
> 
> Egypt owns 3 CESSNA-680 CITATION SOVEREIGN ELINT / ISR aircraft
> Egypt added 2 more Beechcraft 1900 aircraft, bringing the total to 8 Intelligence, Surveillance & Reconnaissance ISRs.
> 
> View attachment 740912
> 
> 
> Egypt has added a number of CH-5 aircraft, part of the 18 aircraft it has contracted to serve as ELINT / ISR aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 740913
> 
> Also part of the fleet of 76 WING LONG 2B aircraft is also working on ELINT / ISR missions
> 
> Egypt is developing its fleet continuously, as well as the strikes of the Wattiyeh air base, the paralysis of the Turkish electronic warfare crisis and the Hawk batteries in Libya. It was only because of the superiority in the field of electronic warfare. Are you under the illusion that Egypt buys aircraft like the Rafale and the Sukhoi 35 without investing in electronic warfare systems
> 
> Concerning early warning planes, Egypt has already negotiated with Russia over the planes, Russia A-100 AEW, and there is a problem on the Russian side. The aircraft are not yet ready to contract. The Chinese have not done anything good for the Egyptians to accept.
> 
> Egypt refuses to contract with America on the E2-D plane because Egypt no longer accepts any US arms restrictions under the pretext of protecting Israel.
> So we completely ignore the American armament for 10 years



I just wanted to tell you this was a fantastic post. Great effort by you to post all that terrific detail. I totally forgot about the 4 Compass Call C-130s and the entire network. There's a whole video about them and the E-2C Hawkeyes and just nothing but as much information available which was a lot I was surprised and I forget who posted it, probably @The SC and it shows a lot of what you mentioned and some of the insides to a certain extent. But it's in Arabic so not everyone will understand it.

ELINT operations and gathering intel on other platforms and creating a library to speed up software recognition and assist rapidly in IFF is so important and a huge part of a conflict. It's not only having the library, but having the software that instantly recognizes IFF and passes it along is essential at getting the upper hand. And most air forces that are in the upper echelon have that technology and continue to use it all the time as there are always new platforms and surprises and possible enemies that create spoofing to counter that ability to identify quickly.

I wouldn't be surprised if the EAF is working out some deal with some European entity on additional new AEWCs of the newest and most advanced types out there besides SAAB as part of phasing out the E-2C, but it's going to be difficult. Nothing would surprise me at this point lol. I think that most people around here think that if they don't operate the Swedish Erieye AESA with that funny-looking squarish radar, then they don't have an equal AWACs. Not to take anything away from the Eireye or the new Saab 340 AEWCS S 100 Argus, then they simply aren't good enough. US Navy uses the E-2C quite a bit (of course it probably has better features than the one they supplied us, the last one being in 2010) and it you look at the size of the dish on that thing, it's rather large and I bet its diamter is not that much smaller than the E-3 Sentry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## retaxis

1.Israel
2.Iran
3. Turkey
4. Egypt/KSA

i think they are fair rankings in the middle east at the moment but of course, Egypt has the backing of all the arabs and israel has the backing of NATO.


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, I think we all share the same concerns. They must have bought A LOT of weapons in the first deal. That's the only thing I can think of. The HAMMER is $100 million per bomb!? That is crazy, there is 3 on each rack depending on if it's the 250kg or the much bigger 500kg, unless they made a mistake. It has to be a mistake, even though I know they are very advanced guided standoff munitions, that price is ridiculous lol.
> 
> I would've thought the SCALP would be the most expensive weapon out of the package but for the meteor to be double the price of the scalp must mean it is an unbelievable missile and basically the best one out there at the moment.
> 
> That source I posted stating Egypt has over 100 SCALPs probably means there are things we don't know for sure as usual, and the question of whether the Meteor is in fact being supplied or not will be constantly questioned until there is an actual announcement from a defense minister or we see a real pic or better yet, a video which is harder to photoshop.



This is an article that has been posted of the tactical report website. I will post the link down below:


Egypt, France, and Rafale deal 
Egypt and France have signed a contract for the procurement of 30 more Rafale fighter jets from 
Dassault Aviation in favor of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) (*).
Reports from Cairo suggest that the Rafale deal went through multiple stages of negotiations, 
and that the Egyptian side insisted on the delivery of MBDA’s Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-
air missiles (BVRAAM) with the Rafale fighters (**).
The United States and Israel had objected to the delivery of Meteor missiles to the EAF, to 
preserve Israel’s qualitative military edge (QME). 
The US side was actually more concerned with Egypt’s intended use for these missiles. In fact, 
the United States Africa Command (AFRICOM) played an important role in delaying the Rafale 
deal, as it was convinced that Egypt will be up to “no good” after receiving such missiles.
Nevertheless, the deal went through, and the 30 Rafale fighters will be delivered with Meteor 
missiles. 
Egypt received a discount on the 30 Rafales, which was crucial in persuading the Egyptian 
government to acquire more of these fighters.
France has also agreed to refurbish, maintain and upgrade the EAF’s Rafale fleet.
The 24 old Rafale fighters willreceive software upgrades as well as further enhancements to ward 
off electronic warfare (EW).
Egypt also signed a memorandum of cooperation (MoC) with Dassault Aviation that includes the 
establishment of a maintenance and training unit in Egypt, which will be in charge of training EAF 
engineers on maintaining and repairing Rafale fighters.
The unit will also help integrate the Rafale fighter command software into the Egyptian air 
command. Egypt is planning on integrating various fighter systems in one unified command 
software, since the EAF possesses various types of fighter jets with different and incompatible 
internal softwares.
Egypt is rumored to be developing its own integration software for its various fighters. This 
software will be unveiled during the opening of the Octagon, the new headquarters of Egypt’s 
Ministry of Defense.
(*) See: Egypt, France and talks of possible Rafale deal
(**) See: Egypt Air Force, interest in Meteor missiles
Warning! This material is for personal use only. No publishing or reproduction is allowed. 
Visit Tactical Report or send us an email to info@tacticalreport.com 









Egypt, France, and Rafale deal


<div> Egypt and France have signed a contract for the procurement ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com





This what is starting to make me convinced right now that the meteor will be delivery no matter what so ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, I think we all share the same concerns. They must have bought A LOT of weapons in the first deal. That's the only thing I can think of. The HAMMER is $100 million per bomb!? That is crazy, there is 3 on each rack depending on if it's the 250kg or the much bigger 500kg, unless they made a mistake. It has to be a mistake, even though I know they are very advanced guided standoff munitions, that price is ridiculous lol.
> 
> I would've thought the SCALP would be the most expensive weapon out of the package but for the meteor to be double the price of the scalp must mean it is an unbelievable missile and basically the best one out there at the moment.
> 
> That source I posted stating Egypt has over 100 SCALPs probably means there are things we don't know for sure as usual, and the question of whether the Meteor is in fact being supplied or not will be constantly questioned until there is an actual announcement from a defense minister or we see a real pic or better yet, a video which is harder to photoshop.


$200 million must be just a deposit.. the weapons deal will come in 2024 in time of delivery..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

retaxis said:


> 1.Israel
> 2.Iran
> 3. Turkey
> 4. Egypt/KSA
> 
> i think they are fair rankings in the middle east at the moment but of course, Egypt has the backing of all the arabs and israel has the backing of NATO.


Iran? Not at any field except ballistic missiles would they prevail and they won’t defeat Egypt... I’d like to here more about this comparison.


----------



## Gomig-21

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> This is an article that has been posted of the tactical report website. I will post the link down below:
> 
> 
> Egypt, France, and Rafale deal
> Egypt and France have signed a contract for the procurement of 30 more Rafale fighter jets from
> Dassault Aviation in favor of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) (*).
> Reports from Cairo suggest that the Rafale deal went through multiple stages of negotiations,
> and that the Egyptian side insisted on the delivery of MBDA’s Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-
> air missiles (BVRAAM) with the Rafale fighters (**).
> The United States and Israel had objected to the delivery of Meteor missiles to the EAF, to
> preserve Israel’s qualitative military edge (QME).
> The US side was actually more concerned with Egypt’s intended use for these missiles. In fact,
> the United States Africa Command (AFRICOM) played an important role in delaying the Rafale
> deal, as it was convinced that Egypt will be up to “no good” after receiving such missiles.
> Nevertheless, the deal went through, and the 30 Rafale fighters will be delivered with Meteor
> missiles.
> Egypt received a discount on the 30 Rafales, which was crucial in persuading the Egyptian
> government to acquire more of these fighters.
> France has also agreed to refurbish, maintain and upgrade the EAF’s Rafale fleet.
> The 24 old Rafale fighters willreceive software upgrades as well as further enhancements to ward
> off electronic warfare (EW).
> Egypt also signed a memorandum of cooperation (MoC) with Dassault Aviation that includes the
> establishment of a maintenance and training unit in Egypt, which will be in charge of training EAF
> engineers on maintaining and repairing Rafale fighters.
> The unit will also help integrate the Rafale fighter command software into the Egyptian air
> command. Egypt is planning on integrating various fighter systems in one unified command
> software, since the EAF possesses various types of fighter jets with different and incompatible
> internal softwares.
> Egypt is rumored to be developing its own integration software for its various fighters. This
> software will be unveiled during the opening of the Octagon, the new headquarters of Egypt’s
> Ministry of Defense.
> (*) See: Egypt, France and talks of possible Rafale deal
> (**) See: Egypt Air Force, interest in Meteor missiles
> Warning! This material is for personal use only. No publishing or reproduction is allowed.
> Visit Tactical Report or send us an email to info@tacticalreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, France, and Rafale deal
> 
> 
> <div> Egypt and France have signed a contract for the procurement ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what is starting to make me convinced right now that the meteor will be delivery no matter what so ever.



It sounds like the French are willing to sell whatever Egypt wants regardless of US of Israeli objections which is the way it should be and always should've been.

If they spent the entire 200 million on just the Meteor missiles, that would get them somewhere around 85 missiles. If they already have over 100 SCALPs, they don't need more in this order and it depends if part of this deal actually goes towards the MICA NG when it's ready which I would think would be soon if they're dealing for it now. I believe that was according to @Constantin84 's article on the other thread. 

The deal was for 18 single seat Rafales and 12 2-seaters. If they just buy the Meteors with that allowance, and typically one aircraft carries 2 Meteors and 2 MICA IR and 2 ERs, then they should have enough for the entire fleet for a little while.

I'm just a little curious if there is any truth to the Defense Arab twitter news that both Sudan and Egypt are purchasing the J-10C. Maybe these are what would replace all the F-7s that were put away since they were Chinese-built aircraft.

الدفاع العربي Defense Arab on Twitter: "• السودان 🇸🇩 ومصر 🇪🇬 ستكونان مستخدمين محتملين للطائرة المقاتلة الصينية 🇨🇳 من طراز J-10 • المقاتلة تصنف من الجيل 4 • المقاتلة جيان J-10 وخاصة النسخة C تعد نسخة جديدة مطورة ومحدثة بشكل كبير عن سابقتها وستكون اضافة جيدة للدولتين حيث انها تمتلك تسليح متنوع ومتعدد https://t.co/SFHLpUZuxz" / Twitter





lol, if they do get the Typhoons in the Italian deal and there is truth to this possibility, just think of how people are going to react to all the different platforms that would end up in the EAF lol! But hey, half of them would be delta/canard types so there's some consistency! lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It sounds like the French are willing to sell whatever Egypt wants regardless of US of Israeli objections which is the way it should be and always should've been.
> 
> If they spent the entire 200 million on just the Meteor missiles, that would get them somewhere around 85 missiles. If they already have over 100 SCALPs, they don't need more in this order and it depends if part of this deal actually goes towards the MICA NG when it's ready which I would think would be soon if they're dealing for it now. I believe that was according to @Constantin84 's article on the other thread.
> 
> The deal was for 18 single seat Rafales and 12 2-seaters. If they just buy the Meteors with that allowance, and typically one aircraft carries 2 Meteors and 2 MICA IR and 2 ERs, then they should have enough for the entire fleet for a little while.
> 
> I'm just a little curious if there is any truth to the Defense Arab twitter news that both Sudan and Egypt are purchasing the J-10C. Maybe these are what would replace all the F-7s that were put away since they were Chinese-built aircraft.
> 
> الدفاع العربي Defense Arab on Twitter: "• السودان 🇸🇩 ومصر 🇪🇬 ستكونان مستخدمين محتملين للطائرة المقاتلة الصينية 🇨🇳 من طراز J-10 • المقاتلة تصنف من الجيل 4 • المقاتلة جيان J-10 وخاصة النسخة C تعد نسخة جديدة مطورة ومحدثة بشكل كبير عن سابقتها وستكون اضافة جيدة للدولتين حيث انها تمتلك تسليح متنوع ومتعدد https://t.co/SFHLpUZuxz" / Twitter
> View attachment 741876
> 
> 
> lol, if they do get the Typhoons in the Italian deal and there is truth to this possibility, just think of how people are going to react to all the different platforms that would end up in the EAF lol! But hey, half of them would be delta/canard types so there's some consistency! lmao


*Chinese military sources said Sudan is a potential user of Chinese J-10 fighters*

http://www.chinabjys.cn/btb/jiaoyi/4009.html

An excellent fighter for Sudan with Payload of 8 tons and 11 suspension points.. It will be a strong addition to the Sudanese army..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Chinese military sources said Sudan is a potential user of Chinese J-10 fighters*
> 
> http://www.chinabjys.cn/btb/jiaoyi/4009.html
> 
> An excellent fighter for Sudan with Payload of 8 tons and 11 suspension points.. It will be a strong addition to the Sudanese army..



Sudan yes. and that source you posted mentions mostly African countries and a small reference to Egypt having flown Chinese built jets and are familiar with them, but is Egypt planning a batch to replace the 60 or so F-7s? That's the bigger interest naturally. The F-7s which they had a good amount of them flew air guard patrol out of Hurghada and were in charge of the entire Red Sea shoreline, Gulf of Suez and a portion of southern Sinai. They flew a lot of patrolling and they've since retired them for what we think were the new MiGs. But those were supposed to replace the huge batch of MiG-21s. So this might be a strong possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> If they spent the entire 200 million on just the Meteor missiles, that would get them somewhere around 85 missiles.


I think the Meteor is way more expensive.
India purchased 493 MICA Missiles for $1.3Billion in 2012!
So approx $2.6Million per round, although the composition of the RF and IR version is classified.


> MBDA’s success builds on a 2012 order for 493 Mica missiles to replace life-expired Matra S-530D and Magic-II missiles as part of an Indian air force Mirage 2000 upgrade. Worth almost €1 billion ($1.3 billion), the weapons will be delivered between 2015 and 2019.


MBDA signs Indian ASRAAM contract

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE-French development called SmartGlider which will be useful for Egyptian Rafales when development is finished in a few years.







100km+ range when launched high altitude
80kg warhead and 120 kg total weight
Rafale can carry 18 of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> I think the Meteor is way more expensive.
> India purchased 493 MICA Missiles for $1.3Billion in 2012!
> So approx $2.6Million per round, although the composition of the RF and IR version is classified.
> 
> MBDA signs Indian ASRAAM contract



My goodness that's a lot of MICAs. We know how the French like to get top dollar (0r I should say Euro in this case) and we don't know how many MICA IR & EM Egypt got. So frustrating we don't get details like you. Our military is so hush-hush about that stuff.

You could be right, just every source I've seen including Wiki show the cost per Meteor at $2.3 million. Probably why Saudi only bought a batch of 20 to see how the integration on their Typhoon goes and what that cost is and test it before committing to a larger batch. Plus I think France is sweetening the deals with Egypt for some reason. It's luring us into something unknow, LoG!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Sudan yes. and that source you posted mentions mostly African countries and a small reference to Egypt having flown Chinese built jets and are familiar with them, but is Egypt planning a batch to replace the 60 or so F-7s? That's the bigger interest naturally. The F-7s which they had a good amount of them flew air guard patrol out of Hurghada and were in charge of the entire Red Sea shoreline, Gulf of Suez and a portion of southern Sinai. They flew a lot of patrolling and they've since retired them for what we think were the new MiGs. But those were supposed to replace the huge batch of MiG-21s. So this might be a strong possibility.


Yes a possibility indeed.. Although Egypt might most likely go for the JF-17 BLK III.. mainly for production right , ToT and half the price..Same weapons too and an AESA radar..

======================================================================

May 7, 2021
*Egypt, France, and Rafale deal*






Egypt and France have signed a contract for the procurement of 30 more Rafale fighter jets from
Dassault Aviation in favor of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) (*).

Reports from Cairo suggest that the Rafale deal went through multiple stages of negotiations,
and that the Egyptian side insisted on the delivery of MBDA’s Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-
air missiles (BVRAAM) with the Rafale fighters (**).

The United States and Israel had objected to the delivery of Meteor missiles to the EAF, to
preserve Israel’s qualitative military edge (QME).

The US side was actually more concerned with Egypt’s intended use for these missiles. In fact,
the United States Africa Command (AFRICOM) played an important role in delaying the Rafale
deal, as it was convinced that Egypt will be up to “no good” after receiving such missiles.

Nevertheless, the deal went through, and the 30 Rafale fighters will be delivered with Meteor
missiles.

Egypt received a discount on the 30 Rafales, which was crucial in persuading the Egyptian
government to acquire more of these fighters.

France has also agreed to refurbish, maintain and upgrade the EAF’s Rafale fleet.
The 24 old Rafale fighters will receive software upgrades as well as further enhancements to ward
off electronic warfare (EW).

Egypt also signed a memorandum of cooperation (MoC) with Dassault Aviation that includes the
establishment of a maintenance and training unit in Egypt, which will be in charge of training EAF
engineers on maintaining and repairing Rafale fighters.

The unit will also help integrate the Rafale fighter command software into the Egyptian air
command. Egypt is planning on integrating various fighter systems in one unified command
software, since the EAF possesses various types of fighter jets with different and incompatible
internal softwares.

Egypt is rumored to be developing its own integration software for its various fighters. This
software will be unveiled during the opening of the Octagon, the new headquarters of Egypt’s
Ministry of Defense.


https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-france-and-rafale-deal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> It sounds like the French are willing to sell whatever Egypt wants regardless of US of Israeli objections which is the way it should be and always should've been.
> 
> If they spent the entire 200 million on just the Meteor missiles, that would get them somewhere around 85 missiles. If they already have over 100 SCALPs, they don't need more in this order and it depends if part of this deal actually goes towards the MICA NG when it's ready which I would think would be soon if they're dealing for it now. I believe that was according to @Constantin84 's article on the other thread.
> 
> The deal was for 18 single seat Rafales and 12 2-seaters. If they just buy the Meteors with that allowance, and typically one aircraft carries 2 Meteors and 2 MICA IR and 2 ERs, then they should have enough for the entire fleet for a little while.
> 
> I'm just a little curious if there is any truth to the Defense Arab twitter news that both Sudan and Egypt are purchasing the J-10C. Maybe these are what would replace all the F-7s that were put away since they were Chinese-built aircraft.
> 
> الدفاع العربي Defense Arab on Twitter: "• السودان 🇸🇩 ومصر 🇪🇬 ستكونان مستخدمين محتملين للطائرة المقاتلة الصينية 🇨🇳 من طراز J-10 • المقاتلة تصنف من الجيل 4 • المقاتلة جيان J-10 وخاصة النسخة C تعد نسخة جديدة مطورة ومحدثة بشكل كبير عن سابقتها وستكون اضافة جيدة للدولتين حيث انها تمتلك تسليح متنوع ومتعدد https://t.co/SFHLpUZuxz" / Twitter
> View attachment 741876
> 
> 
> lol, if they do get the Typhoons in the Italian deal and there is truth to this possibility, just think of how people are going to react to all the different platforms that would end up in the EAF lol! But hey, half of them would be delta/canard types so there's some consistency! lmao


I'm against that Chinese fighter we don't need that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> Not sure this one has been posted before. You can really tell from this view that what they said about the new radome is true. It seems a bit more "bulbous" and a bit larger to allow the IRBIS-E more and better perfprmance.
> 
> View attachment 740875



There is no evidence these are destined for Egyptian air force. Russian air force signed a contract for another 30 Su-35S a few years ago. These could be part of the second batch destined for Russian air force.


----------



## Gomig-21

Tai Hai Chen said:


> There is no evidence these are destined for Egyptian air force. Russian air force signed a contract for another 30 Su-35S a few years ago. These could be part of the second batch destined for Russian air force.



Your quoted my post with that front shot of an EAF Su-35S being tested but I'm assuming you meant to post the pic of the electronic screen that was actually posted by Sukhoi reps after the news of them coming to the Middle East. The rep during that presentation said these are current orders being produced for a Middle Eastern country. Who the heck hells would be ordering 28 or 29 or 30 Su35S and be so hush hush about who they are? I think Algeria went for the Su-30MKA upgrade package. We are the only ones in the ME purchasing those. The VVS numbers are under a different column. No one does that like Egypt and lack of assumed bragging not withstanding, the EAF is the BEST at hush-hushing during orders with Russia who is very compliant. 

We don't like it, believe me. We prefer much more transparency since we want exact details. But it's obvious why they are doing this because they don't want to rub it in the US' face. They're tying to be as discreet about this order as possible. It's about as obvious as can be that those are the Egyptian ones. Not only that, the 22 in the first number are reported to be already delivered to Egypt.


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> I'm against that Chinese fighter we don't need that



But which aircraft is going to replace the 80 +/- F-7 Airguards and their critical patrolling duties of the Red Sea and Gulf of Suez and even the straight of Tiran? There are not enough MiG-35s or Su-35SE or Rafales even with this order? Perhaps they will shift a pair of F-16 squadrons to Hurghada? That might be the best solution to avoid this possibility. As much as I would like to see it, I think shifting 30 or so F-16s to carry those duties would be better from a feasibility and cost point, especially if the Typhoons end up replacing the Mirage 2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> But which aircraft is going to replace the 80 +/- F-7 Airguards and their critical patrolling duties of the Red Sea and Gulf of Suez and even the straight of Tiran? There are not enough MiG-35s or Su-35SE or Rafales even with this order? Perhaps they will shift a pair of F-16 squadrons to Hurghada? That might be the best solution to avoid this possibility. As much as I would like to see it, I think shifting 30 or so F-16s to carry those duties would be better from a feasibility and cost point, especially if the Typhoons end up replacing the Mirage 2000s.


It's a political decision between blocks of power but gripen is 30 million and j 10 is more than 40 million
Sadly Sweden do not sell that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> It's a political decision between blocks of power but gripen is 30 million and j 10 is more than 40 million
> Sadly Sweden do not sell that



Yeah they don't like Sisi because they are a super liberal government that only deal with countries it feels are full democracies and don't consider Egypt one which is fine, we have PLENTY of other options. At this rate, the F-7s (besides being very old and dangerous) performed their role very well. So the J-10C might actually be a good replacement if it can be integrated into the new, indigenous data sharing system. If not, the MiG-35 is also an excellent option for that role and would be only increasing current numbers. MiG is desperately looking for customers and with all the Russian purchases we've already made, another batch of 50 would probably be a better option than the J-10C or shifting F-16s, plus I bet they would give the EAF a good deal. Plus operational costs would be better as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Tai Hai Chen said:


> There is no evidence these are destined for Egyptian air force. Russian air force signed a contract for another 30 Su-35S a few years ago. These could be part of the second batch destined for Russian air force.


1- These Su-35s have flag marks on their vertical stabilizers, the Russian don’t apply that but rather the Red Star Insignia.
2- Egypt is the only country that applies 9XXX serials and these Su-35s have a series of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> 1- These Su-35s have flag marks on their vertical stabilizers, the Russian don’t apply that but rather the Red Star Insignia.
> 2- Egypt is the only country that applies 9XXX serials and these Su-35s have a series of them.



Plus the camo is distinctly that of the EAF ones we've seen quite often already with the EGY flag painted over for now like they often do like you mentioned.

But I think he was referring to my post of the factory displayed screen during a press conference with the numbers being built and for whom.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Your quoted my post with that front shot of an EAF Su-35S being tested but I'm assuming you meant to post the pic of the electronic screen that was actually posted by Sukhoi reps after the news of them coming to the Middle East. The rep during that presentation said these are current orders being produced for a Middle Eastern country. Who the heck hells would be ordering 28 or 29 or 30 Su35S and be so hush hush about who they are? I think Algeria went for the Su-30MKA upgrade package. We are the only ones in the ME purchasing those. The VVS numbers are under a different column. No one does that like Egypt and lack of assumed bragging not withstanding, the EAF is the BEST at hush-hushing during orders with Russia who is very compliant.
> 
> We don't like it, believe me. We prefer much more transparency since we want exact details. But it's obvious why they are doing this because they don't want to rub it in the US' face. They're tying to be as discreet about this order as possible. It's about as obvious as can be that those are the Egyptian ones. Not only that, the 22 in the first number are reported to be already delivered to Egypt.


*Italian company Leonardo signs a new sales contract for the M346 to an unknown customer*


The Italian Aviation and Defense Group, which revealed its performance in the first quarter on May 6, announced that new orders in the aircraft division have improved compared to the same period in 2020 “thanks to the conclusion of a major contract for the export of M-346 aircraft.”






https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/07/شركة-ليوناردو-الإيطالية-تُوقع-عقد-بيع/

An unknown customer and a major contract!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> UAE-French development called SmartGlider which will be useful for Egyptian Rafales when development is finished in a few years.
> 
> View attachment 741975
> 
> 
> 100km+ range when launched high altitude
> 80kg warhead and 120 kg total weight
> Rafale can carry 18 of them



This isnt the same smart glider weapon that coming with Egypt's rafale. The one that was ordered with Egypts rafale is one that is fully manufactured by MBDA and jointly with the UAE.


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> This isnt the same smart glider weapon that coming with Egypt's rafale. The one that was ordered with Egypts rafale is one that is fully manufactured by MBDA and jointly with the UAE.


They dont have a system like this in service yet on Rafales, it will take 3 or 4 years to initial production probably.

Most likely Egypt will buy it though, it will provide a medium range swarm asset to EAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

France has caved in to Egypt and agreed to sell these types of missiles "Meteor" to the Egyptian Air Force, in addition to modern air combat missiles MICA-NG within the framework of the armament clause of the Latest Rafale deal, which reached 200 million euros initially.







https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/09/صحيفة-مصر-ستحصل-على-صواريخ-الميتيور-ال/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> France has caved in to Egypt and agreed to sell these types of missiles "Meteor" to the Egyptian Air Force, in addition to modern air combat missiles MICA-NG within the framework of the armament clause of the Latest Rafale deal, which reached 200 million euros initially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/09/صحيفة-مصر-ستحصل-على-صواريخ-الميتيور-ال/



Absolutely fantastic! This will undoutedly allow Egyptian Rafales to knock of Israeli F-16I's, and F-15I's of from the sky at vast ranges of 150-200 Km. I will certainly provide the EAF with a deterrent up in the Air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> Absolutely fantastic! This will undoutedly allow Egyptian Rafales to knock of Israeli F-16I's, and F-15I's of from the sky at vast ranges of 150-200 Km. I will certainly provide the EAF with a deterrent up in the Air.


It is a threat to the F-35 itself if detected in a good range with the Rafale “Front Sector Optronics” (FSO) system.. that covers long-range detection and identification, high resolution angular tracking and laser range-finding for air, sea and ground targets.. all in silent mod..


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Italian company Leonardo signs a new sales contract for the M346 to an unknown customer*
> 
> 
> The Italian Aviation and Defense Group, which revealed its performance in the first quarter on May 6, announced that new orders in the aircraft division have improved compared to the same period in 2020 “thanks to the conclusion of a major contract for the export of M-346 aircraft.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/07/شركة-ليوناردو-الإيطالية-تُوقع-عقد-بيع/
> 
> An unknown customer and a major contract!?


I wonder why Italians are going for m345 when they have m346!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

President Al Sisi in France next week..!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I wonder why Italians are going for m345 when they have m346!!!!


They have both the basic-advanced.. and the master.. trainers..

*Leonardo M-345 and M-346: Much More than Trainers*

https://www.monch.com/mpg/news/air/1739-leom3456.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> France has caved in to Egypt and agreed to sell these types of missiles "Meteor" to the Egyptian Air Force, in addition to modern air combat missiles MICA-NG within the framework of the armament clause of the Latest Rafale deal, which reached 200 million euros initially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/09/صحيفة-مصر-ستحصل-على-صواريخ-الميتيور-ال/





The SC said:


> They have both the basic-advanced.. and the master.. trainers..
> 
> *Leonardo M-345 and M-346: Much More than Trainers*
> 
> https://www.monch.com/mpg/news/air/1739-leom3456.html



While sometimes I an skeptical to news coming out of Defense Arabic, this one seems to be consistent with some of the other pretty crebdible sources. I still can't believe that there are over 100 SCALPs in Egypt!

So we know the M346 are coming, the additional 4 FREMMs are coming and now it's just a matter of time to wait and see if the 24 Typhoons will be included in the mega deal or if the EAF negotiated excluding them out of the deal. My personal feeling is that they will be included because most of the items that are on the deal are mostly requests by the purchaser and not offers from the suppliers.



The SC said:


> France has caved in to Egypt and agreed to sell these types of missiles "Meteor" to the Egyptian Air Force, in addition to modern air combat missiles MICA-NG within the framework of the armament clause of the Latest Rafale deal, which reached 200 million euros initially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/09/صحيفة-مصر-ستحصل-على-صواريخ-الميتيور-ال/



It's about time and if France has acquiesced to the Meteor, then the Typhoon should be a no-brainer to include in the deal as long as the Italians can guarantee a decent batch of them so that the EAF can have an additional source if the French decide to stop supplying them, which should never really happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whitefalcon90

Whats the point of these armed forces when they can't even protect AL Aqsa Masjid.


----------



## The SC

Among the most important features and upgrades that the new Egyptian Rafale will obtain in the coming period are the following:

- The Meteor long-range air-to-air missile is the most important thing that will come with the new development package, which will allow the fighter to engage air targets from long ranges exceeding 100 kilometers and at a tremendous speed of Mach 4 (4880 kilometers per hour) with " Fire & Forget" capability in addition to the Mica EM radar missiles with a maximum range of 80 km and the Mica IR thermal with a maximum range of 60 km, which are already within the current armament of the fighter..And also the Mica NG air-to air missile..

- Monitoring, tracking, thermal / optical navigation and laser pod "TALIOS" type will be the new alternative to the current pod "Damocles", and the Egyptian Air Force is the first foreign customer to contract it alongside its French counterpart.

- AASM INS / GPS Laser bombs, specifically (AASM-1000) equipped with an inertial navigation package and satellite + laser sensor for the final stage to hit moving targets with a range of 60 km, will be integrated on the new TALIOS pod, to work alongside the AASM INS / GPS version that Contains the Inertial Navigation Package and Satellite, the AASM INS / GPS IR version containing the Inertial Navigation Package and the satellite + end-stage thermal sensor. In addition to the incorporation of the US GBU-16 laser-guided bombs weighing 500 kg, and which has a range of 15 km.

- The IFF enemy and friend identification system will get the new mode 5 / S work, and the SPECTRA electronic protection package will get new electronic warfare capabilities for jamming and disruption. Besides, the RBE2-AESA radar itself will get new working modes that will make it work at its maximum capabilities.

- A SAASM or "Selective-Availability Anti-Spoofing Module" will be added that allows for the decryption of Military GPS data while increasing accuracy and traceability in a hostile jamming environment as well as avoiding false data transmitters.

- New generation incubator air refueling between fighters, which will allow better fuel flow rates than the generation currently used. The Egyptian Rafale is the only fighter to operate this exclusive system on the French Rafale marine version.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> France has caved in to Egypt and agreed to sell these types of missiles "Meteor" to the Egyptian Air Force, in addition to modern air combat missiles MICA-NG within the framework of the armament clause of the Latest Rafale deal, which reached 200 million euros initially.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/09/صحيفة-مصر-ستحصل-على-صواريخ-الميتيور-ال/





The SC said:


> They have both the basic-advanced.. and the master.. trainers..
> 
> *Leonardo M-345 and M-346: Much More than Trainers*
> 
> https://www.monch.com/mpg/news/air/1739-leom3456.html





The SC said:


> Among the most important features and upgrades that the new Egyptian Rafale will obtain in the coming period are the following:
> 
> - The Meteor long-range air-to-air missile is the most important thing that will come with the new development package, which will allow the fighter to engage air targets from long ranges exceeding 100 kilometers and at a tremendous speed of Mach 4 (4880 kilometers per hour) with " Fire & Forget" capability in addition to the Mica EM radar missiles with a maximum range of 80 km and the Mica IR thermal with a maximum range of 60 km, which are already within the current armament of the fighter..And also the Mica NG air-to air missile..
> 
> - Monitoring, tracking, thermal / optical navigation and laser pod "TALIOS" type will be the new alternative to the current pod "Damocles", and the Egyptian Air Force is the first foreign customer to contract it alongside its French counterpart.
> 
> - AASM INS / GPS Laser bombs, specifically (AASM-1000) equipped with an inertial navigation package and satellite + laser sensor for the final stage to hit moving targets with a range of 60 km, will be interrated on the new TALIOS pod, to work alongside the AASM INS / GPS version that Contains the Inertial Navigation Package and Satellite, the AASM INS / GPS IR version containing the Inertial Navigation Package and the satellite + end-stage thermal sensor. In addition to the incorporation of the US GBU-16 laser-guided bombs weighing 500 kg, and which has a range of 15 km.
> 
> - The IFF enemy and friend identification system will get the new mode 5 / S work, and the SPECTRA electronic protection package will get new electronic warfare capabilities for jamming and disruption. Besides, the RBE2-AESA radar itself will get new working modes that will make it work at its maximum capabilities.
> 
> - A SAASM or "Selective-Availability Anti-Spoofing Module" will be added that allows for the decryption of Military GPS data while increasing accuracy and traceability in a hostile jamming environment as well as avoiding false data transmitters.
> 
> - New generation incubator air refueling between fighters, which will allow better fuel flow rates than the generation currently used. The Egyptian Rafale is the only fighter to operate this exclusive system on the French Rafale marine version.



You should've tagged @AlBaba to read this quote. He thinks we've been duped and junked and all the training we received to use all these weapons was done by French pilots and engineers who were in on the whole conspiracy act and full of lies because all these SCALPs and Meteors have been compromised to Israel alone including giving them the source codes LOL. That post has some serious GTA stuff in it looool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You should've tagged @AlBaba to read this quote. He thinks we've been duped and junked and all the training we received to use all these weapons was done by French pilots and engineers who were in on the whole conspiracy act and full of lies because all these SCALPs and Meteors have neem compromised to Israel alone including giving them the source codes LOL. That post has some serious GTA stuff in it looool.


To add more for those questioning why the Meteor is not in Egypt yet:

"The French Air Force can now count on what it describes as a “game-changer.” On March 4, 2021, it announced that it carried out the first operational flight with a Rafale equipped with combat-ready Meteor missiles."

We are talking about 2 months ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You should've tagged @AlBaba to read this quote. He thinks we've been duped and junked and all the training we received to use all these weapons was done by French pilots and engineers who were in on the whole conspiracy act and full of lies because all these SCALPs and Meteors have neem compromised to Israel alone including giving them the source codes LOL. That post has some serious GTA stuff in it looool.


It is obvious that AliBaba and Co. are feeling hurt by these formidable deals..So they'll come up with anything to sooth their hearts and souls..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian Data Link*
News about an Egyptian electronic system (software) that can link fighters of different styles and origins, including the Rafale (it will be integrated locally). It is expected to be announced at the opening of the Egyptian Octagon.

Also There is talk about the Mistral equipment, Caesar 155 mm artillery system, and more.. other than the Navy side..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

The SC said:


> Among the most important features and upgrades that the new Egyptian Rafale will obtain in the coming period are the following:
> 
> - The Meteor long-range air-to-air missile is the most important thing that will come with the new development package, which will allow the fighter to engage air targets from long ranges exceeding 100 kilometers and at a tremendous speed of Mach 4 (4880 kilometers per hour) with " Fire & Forget" capability in addition to the Mica EM radar missiles with a maximum range of 80 km and the Mica IR thermal with a maximum range of 60 km, which are already within the current armament of the fighter..And also the Mica NG air-to air missile..
> 
> - Monitoring, tracking, thermal / optical navigation and laser pod "TALIOS" type will be the new alternative to the current pod "Damocles", and the Egyptian Air Force is the first foreign customer to contract it alongside its French counterpart.
> 
> - AASM INS / GPS Laser bombs, specifically (AASM-1000) equipped with an inertial navigation package and satellite + laser sensor for the final stage to hit moving targets with a range of 60 km, will be integrated on the new TALIOS pod, to work alongside the AASM INS / GPS version that Contains the Inertial Navigation Package and Satellite, the AASM INS / GPS IR version containing the Inertial Navigation Package and the satellite + end-stage thermal sensor. In addition to the incorporation of the US GBU-16 laser-guided bombs weighing 500 kg, and which has a range of 15 km.
> 
> - The IFF enemy and friend identification system will get the new mode 5 / S work, and the SPECTRA electronic protection package will get new electronic warfare capabilities for jamming and disruption. Besides, the RBE2-AESA radar itself will get new working modes that will make it work at its maximum capabilities.
> 
> - A SAASM or "Selective-Availability Anti-Spoofing Module" will be added that allows for the decryption of Military GPS data while increasing accuracy and traceability in a hostile jamming environment as well as avoiding false data transmitters.
> 
> - New generation incubator air refueling between fighters, which will allow better fuel flow rates than the generation currently used. The Egyptian Rafale is the only fighter to operate this exclusive system on the French Rafale marine version.



Saw USAF video on fb 192 wing perhaps Rafael participated in exercise and they shared its special including radar range 140 km against fighters will try to find again


----------



## The SC

khanasifm said:


> Saw USAF video on fb 192 wing perhaps Rafael participated in exercise and they shared its special including radar range 140 km against fighters will try to find again


That will be nice to see..

The *RBE2 AESA* active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar now replaces the previous passively scanned RBE2. The RBE2 AESA is reported to deliver a greater detection range of *200 km*, improved reliability and reduced maintenance demands over the preceding radar.


----------



## The SC

Egypt still needs to complete the Italian deal..
- Typhoon to replace the outdated F-16 and/or a Maritime role..
- Berghamini to complete the air defense missions of the Northern and Southern Fleets..
- The Aermacchi is needed to train pilots on modern fighter aircraft and replace the Chinese K8..
- And not to forget the urgent need for the 20 OPV deal to replace the outdated small OPV and mostly the transfer of important naval technology..
- The SAR satellite to complete the French Electro-optical imaging satellite and the Egyptian communication satellite..

Nothing has happened in the Egyptian army for decades, so there is still a long and wide road ahead for huge deals in the coming years..With much ToT of course..


----------



## Wilhelm II

Egypt and Italy are said to be approaching the final stages of negotiations on the arms package deal that was concluded last year, and which is estimated at 12 billion US dollars.








Egypt-Italy: Update on arms package deal - Tactical Report


Egypt and Italy are said to be approaching the final stages of negotiations on the arms package deal that was concluded last year, and which is estimated at 12 billion US dollars.




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> Egypt still needs to complete the Italian deal..
> - Typhoon to replace the outdated F-16 and/or a Maritime role..
> - Berghamini to complete the air defense missions of the Northern and Southern Fleets..
> - The Aermacchi is needed to train pilots on modern training aircraft and replace the Chinese K8..
> - And not to forget the urgent need for the 20 OPV deal to replace the outdated small OPV and mpstly the transfer technology..
> - The SAR satellite to complete the French Electro-optical imaging satellite and the Egyptian communication satellite..
> 
> Nothing has happened in the Egyptian army for decades, so there is still a long and wide road ahead for huge deals..With much ToT of course,,



I was hoping that the OPVs would be of the PPA+ corvette type. The falaj-2 looks very lightly armed and too small to protect the shore lines the length of Egypt's.


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I was hoping that the OPVs would be of the PPA+ corvette type. The falaj-2 looks very lightly armed and too small to protect the shore lines the length of Egypt's.


Even if it is Falaj-II like OPV..it will have Egyptian Specs..

It is a Stealth Attack Craft with already very good specs and armament..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Compilation of most of the talk about the French deal, That may include :

*Air: *

- Confirmed deal of 30 Rafale (There was talk abut it for a long time..HaHa!)

- Talk about 6 Rafale as gifts1?,, like the Greek deal ..and not included in the 30 contracted..

- Talk about a maintenance and training center in Egypt for the Rafale .. This means a great deal of independence as spare parts will be available (or there is a license to manufacture part of them)

- Talk about an ammunition factory, most likely Smart Glider like the UAE .. This is more than excellent .. It includes a light version and a heavy version with a warhead weighing 1300 kg .. It can also be integrate on the Russian fighters, and possiblly on the F-16 for the light version

- Talk about Tankers MRTT 330 and reconnaissance aircraft ISR, which is something very important


*Naval: *

- Talk about Mistral equipment (so it can play fully Its very important role as a naval command and control center), armament and the helicopters that it will carry

- Talk about Scorpene submarines and local manufacturing

- Talk about surface ships as Fremm, Gowind, or the Belhara with local manufacturing

- Talk about support ships, such as Mine detection and sweeping vessels

- Talk of manufacturing ammunition, perhaps Exocet or torpedoes


*Others: *

- Sure enough, 4 Ground Master 400 long-range 3D mobile air surveillance radars were contracted

- Talk about a Spy satellite

- Talk about Caesar artillery system 155mm 52-calibre self-propelled howitzer.. with local manufacturing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Egypt and Italy are said to be approaching the final stages of negotiations on the arms package deal that was concluded last year, and which is estimated at 12 billion US dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt-Italy: Update on arms package deal - Tactical Report
> 
> 
> Egypt and Italy are said to be approaching the final stages of negotiations on the arms package deal that was concluded last year, and which is estimated at 12 billion US dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com


Nothing really new..
But speaking, about the huge deal faith.. it is been completed. The technical reports have been done with and are awaiting publication.
$12 billion is pretty huge.. and it doesn't include the two already delivered Berghamini Frigates..
Generally, they say it will be disclosed soon..in few months,,


This is the report of that link:

Egypt-Italy: Update on arms package deal

Reports from Cairo suggest that Egypt and Italy are approaching the final stages of negotiations
on the arms package deal that was concluded last year, and which is estimated at 12 billion US
dollars.

The deal is expected to be finalized in the coming months, and the equipment will likely be
delivered throughout 2021.

Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri is expected to cooperate with Alexandria Shipyard on the
production of the Falaj 2-class patrol boats, which will be built locally under license.

The same reports suggest that a team led by Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Major
General Hesham Mohammad Adel Awad visited Rome last month (28/4/21) to discuss the final
details of the deal.

During the visit, Major General Awad met with Telespazio CEO Luigi Pasquali. Telespazio is a joint
venture by Italy’s Leonardo and France’s Thales.

Major General Awad and Pasquali discussed several files, including possible collaboration on the
local production of naval surveillance equipment.

They also discussed Egypt’s plans to acquire a radar military satellite (*).

Furthermore, Major General Awad expressed Egypt’s interest in joining the Cosmo-SkyMed
program for scientific, environmental and educational purposes.

Pasquali told Major General Awad that such an arrangement could be made, and that Egypt has
much to offer to this program.

Egypt has recently (29/4/21) announced a massive investment of 1 billion US dollars for oil and
gas exploration in the Western Desert.

In this regard, Egyptian officials are convinced that the Cosmo-SkyMed observation program
could be crucial in detecting and identifying any untapped reserves of oil and gas in that region.


** COSMO-SkyMed*

https://www.telespazio.com/en/programmes/cosmo-skymed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I was hoping that the OPVs would be of the PPA+ corvette type. The falaj-2 looks very lightly armed and too small to protect the shore lines the length of Egypt's.


That's huge 
Why it's categorised in corvette level?!
It's a large frigate by more than 6000 tons


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Nothing really new..
> But speaking, about the huge deal faith.. it is been completed. The technical reports have been done with and are awaiting publication.
> $12 billion is pretty huge.. and it doesn't include the two already delivered Berghamini Frigates..
> Generally, they say it will be disclosed soon..in few months,,
> 
> 
> This is the report of that link:
> 
> Egypt-Italy: Update on arms package deal
> 
> Reports from Cairo suggest that Egypt and Italy are approaching the final stages of negotiations
> on the arms package deal that was concluded last year, and which is estimated at 12 billion US
> dollars.
> 
> The deal is expected to be finalized in the coming months, and the equipment will likely be
> delivered throughout 2021.
> 
> Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri is expected to cooperate with Alexandria Shipyard on the
> production of the Falaj 2-class patrol boats, which will be built locally under license.
> 
> The same reports suggest that a team led by Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Major
> General Hesham Mohammad Adel Awad visited Rome last month (28/4/21) to discuss the final
> details of the deal.
> 
> During the visit, Major General Awad met with Telespazio CEO Luigi Pasquali. Telespazio is a joint
> venture by Italy’s Leonardo and France’s Thales.
> 
> Major General Awad and Pasquali discussed several files, including possible collaboration on the
> local production of naval surveillance equipment.
> 
> They also discussed Egypt’s plans to acquire a radar military satellite (*).
> 
> Furthermore, Major General Awad expressed Egypt’s interest in joining the Cosmo-SkyMed
> program for scientific, environmental and educational purposes.
> 
> Pasquali told Major General Awad that such an arrangement could be made, and that Egypt has
> much to offer to this program.
> 
> Egypt has recently (29/4/21) announced a massive investment of 1 billion US dollars for oil and
> gas exploration in the Western Desert.
> 
> In this regard, Egyptian officials are convinced that the Cosmo-SkyMed observation program
> could be crucial in detecting and identifying any untapped reserves of oil and gas in that region.
> 
> 
> ** COSMO-SkyMed*
> 
> https://www.telespazio.com/en/programmes/cosmo-skymed


I post it for those who think French deal will cancel Italian deal
The part of deal that I love it is m346 trainers
Egypt have one of biggest fleet of trainer aircrafts and this advanced trainer can change future of our pilots
I hope Egypt buy more m346s
What you think about stavatti offer for trainer aircraft for EAF?
I think that company is not serious did you saw their website?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I post it for those who think French deal will cancel Italian deal
> The part of deal that I love it is m346 trainers
> Egypt have one of biggest fleet of trainer aircrafts and this advanced trainer can change future of our pilots
> I hope Egypt buy more m346s
> What you think about stavatti offer for trainer aircraft for EAF?
> I think that company is not serious did you saw their website?


Egypt will be looking to make the M-346 under license lacally or at least some electronics. munition and spare parts.. so with time it will be more than just the initial 24..

EAF would stick with the M-346..

Not sure what stavatti is offering.. maybe the same offer as it made to the USAF !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Egypt will be looking to make the M-346 under license lacally or at least some electronics. munition and spare parts.. so with time it will be more than just the inintial 24..
> 
> EAF would stick with the M-346..
> 
> Not sure what Stabattu is offering.. maybe the same offer as it made to the USAF !?











Stavatti Responds to Egyptian MOD RFQ


Stavatti submitted a response to the Egyptian Ministry of Defense (MOD) Request For Quotation (RFQ) for 36 Advanced Jet Trainers for All Weather Conditions for the Egyptian Air Force (EAF)...




stavatti.com




It is 
Check that website they have even an office in Ukraine but I'm not sure it's seriously company


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Stavatti Responds to Egyptian MOD RFQ
> 
> 
> Stavatti submitted a response to the Egyptian Ministry of Defense (MOD) Request For Quotation (RFQ) for 36 Advanced Jet Trainers for All Weather Conditions for the Egyptian Air Force (EAF)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stavatti.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is
> Check that website they have even an office in Ukraine but I'm not sure it's seriously company


They are so serious they proposed a trainer to the USAF..
Their products are based on an Usraeli personal jet developed in the US a while ago..
They just have too many concepts.. not sure if they'll succeed or not..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> They are so serious they proposed a trainer to the USAF..
> Their products are based on an Usraeli personal jet developed in the US a while ago..
> They just have too many concepts.. not sure if they'll succeed or not..








That is why I'm not sure about this company
It's their sixth generation fighter concept look like SiFi films fighters
Do you see any sixth generation fighter character in that?


Wilhelm II said:


> That is why I'm not sure about this company
> It's their sixth generation fighter concept look like SiFi films fighters
> Do you see any sixth generation fighter character in that?


@Philip the Arab what you think about that?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> @Philip the Arab what you think about that?


Sounds like they need funding so are proposing to manufacture anything for anybody.

I can probably ask them to make me a UFO and they would agree.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Sounds like they need funding so are proposing to manufacture anything for anybody.
> 
> I can probably ask them to make me a UFO and they would agree.


If accepted tell me I want UFO too but I need big space in it order special one for me

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Indian Rafale pic just taking last month courtesy of @Lord Of Gondor post on the Indian News and Discussion thread showing it with a pair of Meteors. So the fact they have then is without a doubt and will clarify why they paid more. They bought HUGE batch of munitions than we did including A LOT MORE MICAs so naturally they paid more. Let's not give them a hard time, please.






Also the Indians have been mounting their SCAPs on the outer wing pilon which is not allowed in L'armee
De L'air because of their approximate 2 ton weight and the affect of the wingloading. But I'm sure they worked something out to allow then to put them that fart out on the wings.






I wasn't sure if it has something to do with the plumbing of the drop tanks already figured for the inner pylons where the tanks must be and they calculated the weight and as long as they fly without too much maneuvering until they launch them, then that's what they did. We just want to see the meteors to end all the discussions once and for all.

At LOG, I hope you don't mind me stealing some of your posted pics but I gave you full credit. Tell me straight up if you would rather I don't of ask first.

With @The SC post that pretty much guarantees the EAF is in possession of meteors, they might not be ready to use them or are just not bothering showing them. They should and not worry about what anyone says.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Whitefalcon90 said:


> Whats the point of these armed forces when they can't even protect AL Aqsa Masjid.


To defend Egypt... to make the Egyptian Policy supported by the “Military Option”.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Documents submitted to the Italian Parliament revealed that Egypt has recently purchased *Aster 30*, Aster 15, Vulcano and Dart smart guided air defense missiles. It is reported that the new ammunition will be integrated into two Bergamini FREMM frigates (Fregata Europea Multi-Missione), therefore, the Egyptian air defense capacity ranks first when compared to the continents of the Middle East and Africa. In the Mediterranean region, it is reported to have reached fourth place after France, Italy and Spain.

https://www.c4defence.com/misirin-y...Jj9NZ7BBhq6r8SXLJ8-Vu5UmcTv9hv2eIpK_kK5vZxGf4

Reported by Egy Army too!

*Aster 30*







* This is the report:
http://www.senato.it/service/PDF/PD..._XyslcfygQQNncmRJSRYLHJfusFrKnYE-5Nk0UDCs8FpE

Beware it is 700 pages.. 470 first ones concern Egypt..

-----------------

The Aster-30 is capable of intercepting ballistic missiles up to a launch range of 1500 km. meaning medium range..

We are talking about an advanced, comprehensive, integrated air defense against any kind of threats
Therefore, Egypt has moved all the high-value targets to the northwestern strategic direction. El Dabaa nuclear plant, all heavy land, sea and naval bases. Including 3rd July where there will be heavy marine manufacturing..

In this way you don't just have strong air defense systems and a long early warning. You do have a bubble in the Mediterranean, not less than an early warning of 500 km, as a minimum, and a beginning of interception not less than 200 km. and that in case the EN air defense frigates will stand only at 80 km from the Egyptian coast..

Then the EN will have the ability to monitor and detect threats from over 500 km. And the beginning of a clash outside the Egyptian borders by 200 km. This is apart from the air defenses within the Egyptian borders. So now It is easy to understand why this northwestern direction will be the most fully secured strategic direction in Egypt,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

So @Total Destruction can you admit you were wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

@Gomig-21 not at all! I enjoy this thread quite a bit, and more images are always more welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> To defend Egypt... to make the Egyptian Policy supported by the “Military Option”.



And let's remember what Richard Norman Pearl said:

Richard Norman Pearl, an American Jewish politician, is considered one of the neoconservative leaders who emerged during the George W. Bush administration and one of the pillars of the "hawks current" in that administration.

He was one of the most important theorists of the US hostile policy towards the Arabs and one of the most prominent advocates for the occupation of Iraq. He said: "Iraq will be the tactical target of the campaign, Saudi Arabia will be the strategic target, and Egypt will be the Grand prize.."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Documents submitted to the Italian Parliament revealed that Egypt has recently purchased *Aster 30*, Aster 15, Vulcano and Dart smart guided air defense missiles. It is reported that the new ammunition will be integrated into two Bergamini FREMM frigates (Fregata Europea Multi-Missione), therefore, the Egyptian air defense capacity ranks first when compared to the continents of the Middle East and Africa. In the Mediterranean region, it is reported to have reached fourth place after France, Italy and Spain.
> 
> https://www.c4defence.com/misirin-y...Jj9NZ7BBhq6r8SXLJ8-Vu5UmcTv9hv2eIpK_kK5vZxGf4
> 
> Reported by Egy Army too!
> 
> *Aster 30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * This is the report:
> http://www.senato.it/service/PDF/PD..._XyslcfygQQNncmRJSRYLHJfusFrKnYE-5Nk0UDCs8FpE
> 
> Beware it is 700 pages.. 470 first ones concern Egypt..
> 
> -----------------
> 
> The Aster-30 is capable of intercepting ballistic missiles up to a launch range of 1500 km. meaning medium range..
> 
> We are talking about an advanced, comprehensive, integrated air defense against any kind of threats
> Therefore, Egypt has moved all the high-value targets to the northwestern strategic direction. El Dabaa nuclear plant, all heavy land, sea and naval bases. Including 3rd July where there will be heavy marine manufacturing..
> 
> In this way you don't just have strong air defense systems and a long early warning. You do have a bubble in the Mediterranean, not less than an early warning of 500 km, as a minimum, and a beginning of interception not less than 200 km. and that in case the EN air defense frigates will stand only at 80 km from the Egyptian coast..
> 
> Then the EN will have the ability to monitor and detect threats from over 500 km. And the beginning of a clash outside the Egyptian borders by 200 km. This is apart from the air defenses within the Egyptian borders. So now It is easy to understand why this northwestern direction will be the most fully secured strategic direction in Egypt,.


What a perfecto pdfo
I needo more pdfo like thatte from othero countriese
But how I can know which sale is for which country?
I can't find countries in tables


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> What a perfecto pdfo
> I needo more pdfo like thatte from othero countriese
> But how I can know which sale is for which country?
> I can't find countries in tables


In that case..It is good to use logic sometimes.. the only foreign country that bought a platform from Italy that can fire the Aster-30 in 2020 is Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> In that case..It is good to use logic sometimes.. the only foreign country that bought a platform from Italy that can fire the Aster-30 in 2020 is Egypt..


I didn't knew that so great 
Which countries publishing reports like that?
Sipri reports are not include 2021
Surprise for me was Vatican purchase


The SC said:


> In that case..It is good to use logic sometimes.. the only foreign country that bought a platform from Italy that can fire the Aster-30 in 2020 is Egypt..


And sorry if you upset that was not for ridicule just joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I didn't knew that so great
> Which countries publishing reports like that?
> Sipri reports are not include 2021
> Surprise for me was Vatican purchase
> 
> And sorry if you upset that was not for ridicule just joke


These are internal reports for Parliaments.. Most Western country do publish them..

Vatican is a state..

Never upset Bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> These are internal reports for Parliaments.. Most Western country do publish them..
> 
> Vatican is a state..
> 
> Never upset Bro..


I know but Vatican have good and enough weapons no need for more or new
Italy was a perfect choice thay have not many major clients so no problems in purchases


----------



## Philip the Arab

Interesting research article



https://www.researchgate.net/publication/348602716_A_novel_fast_time_jamming_analysis_transmission_selection_technique_for_radar_systems





The jamming analysis transmission selection (JATS) sub-system is used in radar systems to detect and avoid the jammed frequencies in the available operating bandwidth during signal transmission and reception. The available time to measure the desired frequency spectrum and select the non-jammed frequency for transmission is very limited. A novel fast time (FAT) technique that measures the channel spectrum, detects the jamming sub-band and selects the non-jammed frequency for radar system transmission in real time is proposed. A JATS sub-system has been designed, simulated, fabricated and implemented based on FAT technique to verify the idea. The novel FAT technique utilizes time-domain analysis instead of the well-known fast fourier transform (FFT) used in conventional JATS sub-systems.https://www.researchgate.net/figure/The-proposed-antenna-a-structure-b-prototype_fig4_348602716

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

I hope we get to see Su-35 in Egyptian air force this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

What was mentioned in the report of the Italian Parliament,. knowing that this is the delivery of the year 2020 and has nothing to do with the delivery this year:

12 Aster 15 + 12 Aster 30 + 8 automat block 4 .. and there are systems for reconnaissance drones and drones to detect faults, as well as drones to detect faults in the submersible part.. and the EW SIGEN NEWIS MK7 system ( A mysterious system!).. It migh be rather the *VIRGILIUS system..

https://www.elt-roma.com/product/virgilius*

* *VIRGILIUS*: developed to keep up with growingly complex and compact electronic warfare solutions, Virgilius is an integrated system that includes all the main EW functions in a single rack: ESM, ELINT, ECM and EWM coexist in the same compact case. It is capable of managing various alert, surveillance and jamming functions, ran by a software that allocates the resources dynamically, according to prearranged needs and priorities. Virgilius marks the beginning of a new era in EW.








Egypt has acquired a number of Aster-30 long-range air defense missiles from Italy's stockpile quickly until a new missile deal is prepared for the Egyptian Navy that will soon be manufactured by the European missile company MBDA..

For those who think it is a small number of missiles..know that, Aster 30 is currently on a demand from France and Italy bigger than the production capacity..Obtaining it as it appears in the 2019 report means negotiating prowess and fast delivery..

There is an additional Berghamini deal, meaning there is much more ammunition coming..
The Berghamini has only 16 A-50 cells , which means it can only carry 16 missiles, So it is normal to receive the missiles in these numbers (most likely for the First Berghamini Frigate.. 8 Aster 30 and 8 Aster 15.. that leaves an extra 4 of each).. maybe the same for the second Berghamini..until the big ammunition deal starts..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@PakSword , to reply to your post from the Israelis murdering thread about Pakistani pilots coming to Egypt in 1973 after the October War cease fire at the behest of not derailing @Falcon29 's request to keep the off-topic stuff out, so we can easily talk about it here. 

I wanted to tell you I wasn't requesting proof whatsoever. I think that was your impression. There is MONUMENTAL information regarding that war from Arabic sources and I've read practically every single source (even Israeli and not just western) and there is too much Arabic/Egyptian sources to keep up with but I've been through A LOT of it in my 55 years (well, I didn't start since I popped out into this world LOL) but not once did I hear of Pakistani jets arriving after the cease fire, but if you can get a picture, it would be GREAT to add to my collection. That's what I was asking 

But out of all those sources I've tirelessly went through, the only one I find to be the most credible is the book written buy Sa'ad Edin El Shazly. In case you weren't aware of who he is, he was the Egyptian Chief of Staff during the war and organized it from the impeccable crossing after the artillery barrage & after the 200 MiG-21,Su-7 airstrike all the way until the Israeli first breach to the west bank. He even had a plan to counter them easily with Sagger units but Sadat wouldn't accept his plan because it called for the withdrawal of several ATGM Sagger units from the east that has already crossed and they would easily ambush the Israelis before they build up their forces. But Sadat was afraid it would ruin the incredible morale the soldiers felt up to that point. The WORST mistake Sadat made in that war among a few others brutal ones. That's when Sadat started butting heads with shazly and subsequently fired him.

He wrote his book The Crossing of the Suez Canal with the most accurate information from all the tank counts to armored vehicles to infantry units and especially a list of the allies who came to assist Egypt without our request just from their super ally-ship and in nowhere did he mention any 8 Pakistani forces in Egypt. My guess is your information is probably accurate to a certain extent in that was the plan for 8 to go to Syria and 8 to Egypt but when they learned of the cease fire, they never went. That was why I asked for a photo because I have a pretty good library of that war and that would be quite an addition to it, not to be argumentative. Hope that clarifies thing.

 BTW, as well as the EAF pilots flying MiG-21s and MiG-17s and Su-7s against Phantoms F-4EII, Mirage BVs (excuse me, Neshers lmao) and skyhakws, the EAF performed admirably but according to Shazly, the best jet fighters who caused the most fright to the IAF were the Iraqis in their Hawker Hunters. They flew right over Israelis to protect the canal without a care. So just a pic to add to my collection and I will review the section in Shazlys book in case I missed a mention of Pakistani offer to help and let you know. I doubt it, though. 

Sadly, the most unfortunately mistreated war hero! If it wasn't for Shazly, that crossing and Israeli counter getting smashed to smithereens including the surprise SAM umbrella he designed downing of over 100 Israeli jets would've never happened without him. He was a brilliant military man amongst the top ten ever IMO and the only to stand up to Sadat unlike Muabark and Ismail and Abu Ghazala etc. He paid a heavy price. How often do you get a good-looking stud who's militarily brilliant?













The men loved him and cherished him which might have led to a little envy from Sadat's side, unfortunately since his ego was beyond description and wanted all the credit which Shazly already had without even wanting it. After being mobbed by soldiers wanting to hug him for one of the most successful plan of attacks and Sadat's obvious loss of admiration, he had a pair of gorilla body guards who actually had their AKs pointed constantly wherever they followed him.






Shazly to Sadat's right of Sadat who ala Hitler style (whom he was a huge fan for his military strategies not the Jews burning in ovens) with the huge map and the delusional military planning that caused so much destruction to the 4th armored division and the gap Israel exploited and not listening to his best general, Shazly, who you can see it on his face thinking "this guy is out of his mind!" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> @PakSword , to reply to your post from the Israelis murdering thread about Pakistani pilots coming to Egypt in 1973 after the October War cease fire at the behest of not derailing @Falcon29 's request to keep the off-topic stuff out, so we can easily talk about it here.
> 
> I wanted to tell you I wasn't requesting proof whatsoever. I think that was your impression. There is MONUMENTAL information regarding that war from Arabic sources and I've read practically every single source (even Israeli and not just western) and there is too much Arabic/Egyptian sources to keep up with but I've been through A LOT of it in my 55 years (well, I didn't start since I popped out into this world LOL) but not once did I hear of Pakistani jets arriving after the cease fire, but if you can get a picture, it would be GREAT to add to my collection. That's what I was asking
> 
> But out of all those sources I've tirelessly went through, the only one I find to be the most credible is the book written buy Sa'ad Edin El Shazly. In case you weren't aware of who he is, he was the Egyptian Chief of Staff during the war and organized it from the impeccable crossing after the artillery barrage & after the 200 MiG-21,Su-7 airstrike all the way until the Israeli first breach to the west bank. He even had a plan to counter them easily with Sagger units but Sadat wouldn't accept his plan because it called for the withdrawal of several ATGM Sagger units from the east that has already crossed and they would easily ambush the Israelis before they build up their forces. But Sadat was afraid it would ruin the incredible morale the soldiers felt up to that point. The WORST mistake Sadat made in that war among a few others brutal ones. That's when Sadat started butting heads with shazly and subsequently fired him.
> 
> He wrote his book The Crossing of the Suez Canal with the most accurate information from all the tank counts to armored vehicles to infantry units and especially a list of the allies who came to assist Egypt without our request just from their super ally-ship and in nowhere did he mention any 8 Pakistani forces in Egypt. My guess is your information is probably accurate to a certain extent in that was the plan for 8 to go to Syria and 8 to Egypt but when they learned of the cease fire, they never went. That was why I asked for a photo because I have a pretty good library of that war and that would be quite an addition to it, not to be argumentative. Hope that clarifies thing.
> 
> BTW, as well as the EAF pilots flying MiG-21s and MiG-17s and Su-7s against Phantoms F-4EII, Mirage BVs (excuse me, Neshers lmao) and skyhakws, the EAF performed admirably but according to Shazly, the best jet fighters who caused the most fright to the IAF were the Iraqis in their Hawker Hunters. They flew right over Israelis to protect the canal without a care. So just a pic to add to my collection and I will review the section in Shazlys book in case I missed a mention of Pakistani offer to help and let you know. I doubt it, though.
> 
> Sadly, the most unfortunately mistreated war hero! If it wasn't for Shazly, that crossing and Israeli counter getting smashed to smithereens including the surprise SAM umbrella he designed downing of over 100 Israeli jets would've never happened without him. He was a brilliant military man amongst the top ten ever IMO and the only to stand up to Sadat unlike Muabark and Ismail and Abu Ghazala etc. He paid a heavy price. How often do you get a good-looking stud who's militarily brilliant?
> 
> View attachment 744125
> View attachment 744126
> 
> View attachment 744127
> 
> 
> The men loved him and cherished him which might have led to a little envy from Sadat's side, unfortunately since his ego was beyond description and wanted all the credit which Shazly already had without even wanting it. After being mobbed by soldiers wanting to hug him for one of the most successful plan of attacks and Sadat's obvious loss of admiration, he had a pair of gorilla body guards who actually had their AKs pointed constantly wherever they followed him.
> 
> View attachment 744130
> 
> 
> Shazly to Sadat's right of Sadat who ala Hitler style (whom he was a huge fan for his military strategies not the Jews burning in ovens) with the huge map and the delusional military planning that caused so much destruction to the 4th armored division and the gap Israel exploited and not listening to his best general, Shazly, who you can see it on his face thinking "this guy is out of his mind!" lol
> 
> View attachment 744138


The Pakistani Plots were in Egypt in 1970..

Brigadier Pilot Jalal Al-Bassili, 26th Fighter Squadron:

" We learned a lot from the Pakistanis, and one of the most important things we learned is that speed can become zero and you can move the plane with the pedals. It was the first time in my life that I learned this kind of flying. The Pakistanis were here at Inshas Airport, so we called Ahmed Zaidan the Pakistani because of his abundant presence with them and their level was very high and skilled."

=============================================================
Apart from Shazly's book.. these are some of the most interesting books about the subject

Major General Jamal Hammad in his high-level book "*The War Battles on the Egyptian Front*"

Muhammad Hassanein Heikal in his book "*October, Weapons and Politics*"


Field Marshal Al Jemsi ..the third man in command of the Egyptian army in *His diary *said:

" I whisper in the ears of El-Shazly with all cordiality and respect and tell him that the October 1973 war plan was drawn up after the work on it took a long time by the Armed Forces Operations Authority and the participation of the main branches of these forces - air, sea and air defense - and the various departments and leaders, and General Shazlyi, Chief of Staff, approved it along with General Ahmed Ismail, the Commander in Chief, certified it - by each signing the documents with my signature - long before the war. As long as the plan was drawn up to achieve a military strategic goal, which is to reach the straits, it is not acceptable for the chief of staff to say that he was against developing the attack to the straits in the planning stage."

" The Commander-in-Chief, Lieutenant General Ahmed Ismail, was more careful than he should ... and slowed down, which called him to wait for a long time from 10 to 13 October. If we missed the opportunity (here al-Jamsi indicates that Ahmed Ismail complied with Sadat’s desire to develop the attack on October 14 ... that is, Ahmed Ismail refused to venture on October 9 and 10 where he should have ... but he accepted the adventure on October 14. "

Major General Al-Jamsi added that he held two long interviews with Lieutenant General Ahmed Ismail on October 9, in which he discussed the need to develop the attack and continue to exert pressure on the Israeli forces. He found him very careful, as he used to see Ahmed Ismail to wait for the enemy to suffer the greatest possible losses, and he thought that the forces that attack would be exposed to Israeli air attacks. ... But Al-Jamsi explained that the resumption of the Egyptian forces' advance means their cohesion with the Israeli forces, which leads to the neutralization of the Israeli air force, in addition to the fact that the Egyptian air force can be used against the Israeli air force, even if in a limited way, in addition to moving Agile air defense units .

Al-Gamasy added that the Egyptian forces' retaining the initiative and exploiting the success achieved gives the Egyptian forces the opportunity to successfully achieve the strategic goal, while the long wait without any action allows the Israeli forces to adjust their situation and extract the initiative from the Egyptian forces.

From the above it is clear that the principle of developing the attack is not a mistake in general ... Rather, its success was dependent on *the appropriate timing*, which was not heard from Lieutenant General Chazli, and this is the opinion of Field Marshal Al-Jamsi one of the greatest Egyptian military genius..

===========================================================

October 12 was the beginning of the arrival of the hurricane of US supplies in Operation Nickel Grass, or the American airlift, which compensated for almost all of Israel's losses in tanks in its early days, other than the arrival of new batches of TOW anti-tank missiles, and thus the Israeli forces were in a much better position (they collected about 3 Armored divisions, the equivalent of about 900 tanks ... and the number will escalate later to about 1200 tanks) to the point that the Israeli political and military leadership were discussing, on the days of 12 and 13 October, the way to deal a strong blow to the Egyptian forces with which they could balance matters on the ground before the ceasefire (note They almost gave up the idea of destroying the bridgeheads due to the repeated failure of the Israeli attacks on them ..... and the mere abandonment by Israel of the idea of destroying the bridgeheads is nothing but an implicit recognition of the success of the Egyptian crossing) 

Also, Henry Kissinger, who was controlling everything in the USA at the time as a result of Nixon's drowning in the Watergate scandal, wanted to deliver a message to the world through the American airlift to the Israelis that the American support for Israel is unlimited and that the USA will not allow Israel to lose,.
As General David Ben Eliezer, the Israeli Chief of Staff, said: 
"If the American weapons did not reach us on October 12, then the only meaning of this was that the great disaster had occurred, because we had completely lost the strategic stockpile of weapons, and this meant that Egypt and Syria could reach further than could any Israeli imagine. "

He continued:
"The USA has agreed to our demands to send advanced types of smart missiles and bombs, guidance networks, and TV jammers, And it has already started shipping them to us ... and has sent American experts with it to take over the task of rapid training for our forces ... and it arrived to us hours before noon on October 11th with 70 New Phantoms and Skyhawks aircraft arriving on the same day."


This volume of supplies was reflected in the battle, as Field Marshal Muhammad Ali Fahmy, commander of the Egyptian Air Defense, said in his memoirs: 

"The events came to confirm that the Egyptian forces are facing yhe USA, not Israel, As it may be noticed a sudden surge in the size and density of the hostile air forces, starting from October 14, and a change has also been observed in the anti-radars and missile guidance stations electronic warfare systems "

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> What was mentioned in the report of the Italian Parliament,. knowing that this is the delivery of the year 2020 and has nothing to do with the delivery this year:
> 
> 12 Aster 15 + 12 Aster 30 + 8 automat block 4 .. and there are systems for reconnaissance drones and drones to detect faults, as well as drones to detect faults in the submersible part.. and the EW SIGEN NEWIS MK7 system ( A mysterious system!).. It migh be rather the *VIRGILIUS system..
> 
> https://www.elt-roma.com/product/virgilius*
> 
> * *VIRGILIUS*: developed to keep up with growingly complex and compact electronic warfare solutions, Virgilius is an integrated system that includes all the main EW functions in a single rack: ESM, ELINT, ECM and EWM coexist in the same compact case. It is capable of managing various alert, surveillance and jamming functions, ran by a software that allocates the resources dynamically, according to prearranged needs and priorities. Virgilius marks the beginning of a new era in EW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt has acquired a number of Aster-30 long-range air defense missiles from Italy's stockpile quickly until a new missile deal is prepared for the Egyptian Navy that will soon be manufactured by the European missile company MBDA..
> 
> For those who think it is a small number of missiles..know that, Aster 30 is currently on a demand from France and Italy bigger than the production capacity..Obtaining it as it appears in the 2019 report means negotiating prowess and fast delivery..
> 
> There is an additional Berghamini deal, meaning there is much more ammunition coming..
> The Berghamini has only 16 A-50 cells , which means it can only carry 16 missiles, So it is normal to receive the missiles in these numbers (most likely for the First Berghamini Frigate.. 8 Aster 30 and 8 Aster 15.. that leaves an extra 4 of each).. maybe the same for the second Berghamini..until the big ammunition deal starts..



And you forgot to mention too the Volcano land attack missiles that Egypt ordered for the Volcano gun onboard the ships. Egypts has apparently ordered a significant number of these missiles. They have a range of 120km and have the ability to attack land targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> And you forgot to mention too the Volcano land attack missiles that Egypt ordered for the Volcano gun onboard the ships. Egypts has apparently ordered a significant number of these missiles. They have a range of 120km and have the ability to attack land targets.


What is volcano land attack missile? I didn't find that in internet


----------



## PakSword

Gomig-21 said:


> @PakSword , to reply to your post from the Israelis murdering thread about Pakistani pilots coming to Egypt in 1973 after the October War cease fire at the behest of not derailing @Falcon29 's request to keep the off-topic stuff out, so we can easily talk about it here.
> 
> I wanted to tell you I wasn't requesting proof whatsoever. I think that was your impression. There is MONUMENTAL information regarding that war from Arabic sources and I've read practically every single source (even Israeli and not just western) and there is too much Arabic/Egyptian sources to keep up with but I've been through A LOT of it in my 55 years (well, I didn't start since I popped out into this world LOL) but not once did I hear of Pakistani jets arriving after the cease fire, but if you can get a picture, it would be GREAT to add to my collection. That's what I was asking
> 
> But out of all those sources I've tirelessly went through, the only one I find to be the most credible is the book written buy Sa'ad Edin El Shazly. In case you weren't aware of who he is, he was the Egyptian Chief of Staff during the war and organized it from the impeccable crossing after the artillery barrage & after the 200 MiG-21,Su-7 airstrike all the way until the Israeli first breach to the west bank. He even had a plan to counter them easily with Sagger units but Sadat wouldn't accept his plan because it called for the withdrawal of several ATGM Sagger units from the east that has already crossed and they would easily ambush the Israelis before they build up their forces. But Sadat was afraid it would ruin the incredible morale the soldiers felt up to that point. The WORST mistake Sadat made in that war among a few others brutal ones. That's when Sadat started butting heads with shazly and subsequently fired him.
> 
> He wrote his book The Crossing of the Suez Canal with the most accurate information from all the tank counts to armored vehicles to infantry units and especially a list of the allies who came to assist Egypt without our request just from their super ally-ship and in nowhere did he mention any 8 Pakistani forces in Egypt. My guess is your information is probably accurate to a certain extent in that was the plan for 8 to go to Syria and 8 to Egypt but when they learned of the cease fire, they never went. That was why I asked for a photo because I have a pretty good library of that war and that would be quite an addition to it, not to be argumentative. Hope that clarifies thing.
> 
> BTW, as well as the EAF pilots flying MiG-21s and MiG-17s and Su-7s against Phantoms F-4EII, Mirage BVs (excuse me, Neshers lmao) and skyhakws, the EAF performed admirably but according to Shazly, the best jet fighters who caused the most fright to the IAF were the Iraqis in their Hawker Hunters. They flew right over Israelis to protect the canal without a care. So just a pic to add to my collection and I will review the section in Shazlys book in case I missed a mention of Pakistani offer to help and let you know. I doubt it, though.
> 
> Sadly, the most unfortunately mistreated war hero! If it wasn't for Shazly, that crossing and Israeli counter getting smashed to smithereens including the surprise SAM umbrella he designed downing of over 100 Israeli jets would've never happened without him. He was a brilliant military man amongst the top ten ever IMO and the only to stand up to Sadat unlike Muabark and Ismail and Abu Ghazala etc. He paid a heavy price. How often do you get a good-looking stud who's militarily brilliant?
> 
> View attachment 744125
> View attachment 744126
> 
> View attachment 744127
> 
> 
> The men loved him and cherished him which might have led to a little envy from Sadat's side, unfortunately since his ego was beyond description and wanted all the credit which Shazly already had without even wanting it. After being mobbed by soldiers wanting to hug him for one of the most successful plan of attacks and Sadat's obvious loss of admiration, he had a pair of gorilla body guards who actually had their AKs pointed constantly wherever they followed him.
> 
> View attachment 744130
> 
> 
> Shazly to Sadat's right of Sadat who ala Hitler style (whom he was a huge fan for his military strategies not the Jews burning in ovens) with the huge map and the delusional military planning that caused so much destruction to the 4th armored division and the gap Israel exploited and not listening to his best general, Shazly, who you can see it on his face thinking "this guy is out of his mind!" lol
> 
> View attachment 744138



Nothing is in open, however, I will summarize in points for your understanding. Why I know? Because my father's friend was part of that unofficial mission.

- PAF didn't send any of its jets
- The mission had to be kept hidden, so in official books of PAF, 16 pilots "volunteered" who were taken to the Syria and Egypt on an airforce transport plane.
- When they reached Syria, 8 had to fly Syrian jets, while 8 had to move on to Egypt, now I don't remember, and not sure, whether they reached Egypt before a ceasefire between Egypt/ Israel was agreed, or before they left Syria.
- Those 8 pilots, who had to fly Egyptian jets, later carried out operations from Syria.
- There were many undertakings signed by the pilots, both from Pakistan government, and from Syrian government, that cleared out things that in case of martyrdom or they are made PoW, what they should and shouldn't expect, and what their stance should be during interrogation.
- PAF pilots were requested because of their far superior quality and training, and their previous war experience against a much larger enemy

I tried to find an interview taken by one of our journalist for the first time of a PAF pilot who took part in that 1973 war.. Just found that.. but you can't understand that because it's in Urdu and there are no subtitles. The points mentioned above can be verified from this video... I knew about that even before.. I even know the kill score between Pakistanis and Israelis... it's more than 10 Vs ZERO.






And various PAF pilots were deputed in early 70s to Egypt..

According to the words of the pilots who worked with Arabs, Arabs are very brave/ courageous, but they require a little bit of advanced training.. that an army in a continuous war only can achieve.

PAF has a score against Russian, Indian, Afghan Air Forces. PAF engaged Indians in 60s, Indians and Israelis in 70s, Afghans and Russians in 80s, again Indians in 90s (though only defensive sorties during Kargil skirmish), throughout 2000s and first part of 2010s against TTP terrorists, 2019 again against India.

I don't want to take away any credit from Arabs against Israel, but can't give even due credit to PAF because it's all unofficial.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> What is volcano land attack missile? I didn't find that in internet


Volcano munition for the gun system on board the Fremm..






https://www.baesystems.com/en/product/vulcano-precision-guided-munitions


HD Seeker-5000 said:


> And you forgot to mention too the Volcano land attack missiles that Egypt ordered for the Volcano gun onboard the ships. Egypts has apparently ordered a significant number of these missiles. They have a range of 120km and have the ability to attack land targets.


It was mentioned in my previous post..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> And you forgot to mention too the Volcano land attack missiles that Egypt ordered for the Volcano gun onboard the ships. Egypts has apparently ordered a significant number of these missiles. They have a range of 120km and have the ability to attack land targets.








https://www.baesystems.com/en/product/vulcano-precision-guided-munitions


PakSword said:


> Nothing is in open, however, I will summarize in points for your understanding. Why I know? Because my father's friend was part of that unofficial mission.
> 
> - PAF didn't send any of its jets
> - The mission had to be kept hidden, so in official books of PAF, 16 pilots "volunteered" who were taken to the Syria and Egypt on an airforce transport plane.
> - When they reached Syria, 8 had to fly Syrian jets, while 8 had to move on to Egypt, now I don't remember, and not sure, whether they reached Egypt before a ceasefire between Egypt/ Israel was agreed, or before they left Syria.
> - Those 8 pilots, who had to fly Egyptian jets, later carried out operations from Syria.
> - There were many undertakings signed by the pilots, both from Pakistan government, and from Syrian government, that cleared out things that in case of martyrdom or they are made PoW, what they should and shouldn't expect, and what their stance should be during interrogation.
> - PAF pilots were requested because of their far superior quality and training, and their previous war experience against a much larger enemy
> 
> I tried to find an interview taken by one of our journalist for the first time of a PAF pilot who took part in that 1973 war.. Just found that.. but you can't understand that because it's in Urdu and there are no subtitles. The points mentioned above can be verified from this video... I knew about that even before.. I even know the kill score between Pakistanis and Israelis... it's more than 10 Vs ZERO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And various PAF pilots were deputed in early 70s to Egypt..
> 
> According to the words of the pilots who worked with Arabs, Arabs are very brave/ courageous, but they require a little bit of advanced training.. that an army in a continuous war only can achieve.
> 
> PAF has a score against Russian, Indian, Afghan Air Forces. PAF engaged Indians in 60s, Indians and Israelis in 70s, Afghans and Russians in 80s, again Indians in 90s (though only defensive sorties during Kargil skirmish), throughout 2000s and first part of 2010s against TTP terrorists, 2019 again against India.
> 
> I don't want to take away any credit from Arabs against Israel, but can't give even due credit to PAF because it's all unofficial.


The Pakistani Plots were in Egypt in 1970..

Brigadier Pilot Jalal Al-Bassili, 26th Fighter Squadron said:

" We learned a lot from the Pakistanis, and one of the most important things we learned is that speed can become zero and you can move the plane with the pedals. It was the first time in my life that I learned this kind of flying. The Pakistanis were here at Inshas Airport, so we called Ahmed Zaidan the Pakistani because of his abundant presence with them and their level was very high and skilled."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

@PakSword 
Perhaps I can help with my Knowledge;
In early 1970s Libya sign a deal with France for buying two squadrons of Mirage V. One squadron was composed of Egyptians and the other was composed of Libyans. Upon completing training in France they carried out further exercises over Libya and Western Egypt in which Pakistanis took part in. Most Egyptian Mirage V pilots were converting from Su-7s and aided by the Pakistanis during the process. They would later on carry out small but daring missions in 1973 but would suffer losses (4-5 fighter) and no Pakistani or Libyan units took part. It’s worth noting that France didn’t supply Libya with A-A missiles hence the Egyptians flew into combat without them.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Pakistani Plots were in Egypt in 1970..
> 
> Brigadier Pilot Jalal Al-Bassili, 26th Fighter Squadron:
> 
> " We learned a lot from the Pakistanis, and one of the most important things we learned is that speed can become zero and you can move the plane with the pedals. It was the first time in my life that I learned this kind of flying. The Pakistanis were here at Inshas Airport, so we called Ahmed Zaidan the Pakistani because of his abundant presence with them and their level was very high and skilled."
> 
> =============================================================
> Apart from Shazly's book.. these are some of the most interesting books about the subject
> 
> Major General Jamal Hammad in his high-level book "*The War Battles on the Egyptian Front*"
> 
> Muhammad Hassanein Heikal in his book "*October, Weapons and Politics*"
> 
> 
> Field Marshal Al Jemsi ..the third man in command of the Egyptian army in *His diary *said:
> 
> " I whisper in the ears of El-Shazly with all cordiality and respect and tell him that the October 1973 war plan was drawn up after the work on it took a long time by the Armed Forces Operations Authority and the participation of the main branches of these forces - air, sea and air defense - and the various departments and leaders, and General Shazlyi, Chief of Staff, approved it along with General Ahmed Ismail, the Commander in Chief, certified it - by each signing the documents with my signature - long before the war. As long as the plan was drawn up to achieve a military strategic goal, which is to reach the straits, it is not acceptable for the chief of staff to say that he was against developing the attack to the straits in the planning stage."
> 
> " The Commander-in-Chief, Lieutenant General Ahmed Ismail, was more careful than he should ... and slowed down, which called him to wait for a long time from 10 to 13 October. If we missed the opportunity (here al-Jamsi indicates that Ahmed Ismail complied with Sadat’s desire to develop the attack on October 14 ... that is, Ahmed Ismail refused to venture on October 9 and 10 where he should have ... but he accepted the adventure on October 14. "
> 
> Major General Al-Jamsi added that he held two long interviews with Lieutenant General Ahmed Ismail on October 9, in which he discussed the need to develop the attack and continue to exert pressure on the Israeli forces. He found him very careful, as he used to see Ahmed Ismail to wait for the enemy to suffer the greatest possible losses, and he thought that the forces that attack would be exposed to Israeli air attacks. ... But Al-Jamsi explained that the resumption of the Egyptian forces' advance means their cohesion with the Israeli forces, which leads to the neutralization of the Israeli air force, in addition to the fact that the Egyptian air force can be used against the Israeli air force, even if in a limited way, in addition to moving Agile air defense units .
> 
> Al-Gamasy added that the Egyptian forces' retaining the initiative and exploiting the success achieved gives the Egyptian forces the opportunity to successfully achieve the strategic goal, while the long wait without any action allows the Israeli forces to adjust their situation and extract the initiative from the Egyptian forces.
> 
> From the above it is clear that the principle of developing the attack is not a mistake in general ... Rather, its success was dependent on *the appropriate timing*, which was not heard from Lieutenant General Chazli, and this is the opinion of Field Marshal Al-Jamsi one of the greatest Egyptian military genius..
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> October 12 was the beginning of the arrival of the hurricane of US supplies in Operation Nickel Grass, or the American airlift, which compensated for almost all of Israel's losses in tanks in its early days, other than the arrival of new batches of TOW anti-tank missiles, and thus the Israeli forces were in a much better position (they collected about 3 Armored divisions, the equivalent of about 900 tanks ... and the number will escalate later to about 1200 tanks) to the point that the Israeli political and military leadership were discussing, on the days of 12 and 13 October, the way to deal a strong blow to the Egyptian forces with which they could balance matters on the ground before the ceasefire (note They almost gave up the idea of destroying the bridgeheads due to the repeated failure of the Israeli attacks on them ..... and the mere abandonment by Israel of the idea of destroying the bridgeheads is nothing but an implicit recognition of the success of the Egyptian crossing)
> 
> Also, Henry Kissinger, who was controlling everything in the USA at the time as a result of Nixon's drowning in the Watergate scandal, wanted to deliver a message to the world through the American airlift to the Israelis that the American support for Israel is unlimited and that the USA will not allow Israel to lose,.
> As General David Ben Eliezer, the Israeli Chief of Staff, said:
> "If the American weapons did not reach us on October 12, then the only meaning of this was that the great disaster had occurred, because we had completely lost the strategic stockpile of weapons, and this meant that Egypt and Syria could reach further than could any Israeli imagine. "
> 
> He continued:
> "The USA has agreed to our demands to send advanced types of smart missiles and bombs, guidance networks, and TV jammers, And it has already started shipping them to us ... and has sent American experts with it to take over the task of rapid training for our forces ... and it arrived to us hours before noon on October 11th with 70 New Phantoms and Skyhawks aircraft arriving on the same day."
> 
> 
> This volume of supplies was reflected in the battle, as Field Marshal Muhammad Ali Fahmy, commander of the Egyptian Air Defense, said in his memoirs:
> 
> "The events came to confirm that the Egyptian forces are facing yhe USA, not Israel, As it may be noticed a sudden surge in the size and density of the hostile air forces, starting from October 14, and a change has also been observed in the anti-radars and missile guidance stations electronic warfare systems "



Thanks, bro. We were mostly discussing the October war and a possible 8 Pakistani pilots arriving to assist Egypt but the cease fire had been signed. Your referring to the 1970 end of the war of attrition cease fire and besides that, I've read those books and I find a lot of unreliable and unverified information in them that only shows more support to the way Sadat handled the situation. I'll have to respectfully disagree that Shazly is truly the only one who was aware of all the events and the counts down to the amount of ammunition. He spoke up and that's what got him in trouble. Gamassy and company were also very loyal to Sadat and reading their stuff is nothing like Shazly to be perfectly honest with you. But thanks for jumping in. I was just looking for any pics of Pakistani pilots with Egyptian ones or in Egyptian MiGs in 1973, which we were discussion. But 1970 was a totally different story we don't need to confuse the two. However, pics of that would be even great.



PakSword said:


> And various PAF pilots were deputed in early 70s to Egypt..



Ok, thanks for that clarification as it started out quite negatively on your part, good sir, calling the great country of Egypt at that time a rather tough name to sit idly by without at respectful response.

I can certain see that you made the mistake of the date and peace treaty. So it was 1970 and it was the cease fire. That's fine and I hope we can show the same respect towards each other's countries as we move along. Many members here are just young, testosterone-filled individual who actually don't have any idea of the history of the Arab/Israeli conflict and insult the president (which is fine, I have no problem with that) and just want to see war war war and insult the Arabs whom are trying to diplomatically bring this terrible conflict to an end, but the misinformation and the pushing of not doing anything militarily just shows the complete lack of understanding of the entire geopolitical situation, but also the peace treaty. 

Egypt suffered GREATLY in these wars and it's success in 1973 is laughed at by many here but they don't understand this was only 6 years after the disaster of 1967. So I can only aske that mods like yourself contain the insulting of any Arab nation in the neighborhood because of the current situation in Ghaza which has emotions risen at a very high level. Salaam.
New picture of an Egyptian MiG-29M/35.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Another source announcing the Aster 15 and 30 for the Berghamini frigates in support of @The SC 's.










Translating the tweet from Arabic to English.

The documents presented to the Italian Parliament were revealed



Egypt is



It recently purchased smart guided air defense missiles and ammunition: - Aster 30 - Aster 15 - Vulcano • The new missiles will be integrated on the new Egyptian Bergamini FREMM frigates • The Bergamini is one of the best ships in the region.

الدفاع العربي Defense Arab on Twitter: "• كشفت الوثائق المقدمة إلى البرلمان الإيطالي 🇮🇹 أن مصر 🇪🇬 اشترت مؤخرًا صواريخ دفاع جوي ذكية موجهة وذخائر من طراز : - Aster 30 - Aster 15 - Vulcano • سيتم دمج الصواريخ الجديدة على الفرقاطات المصرية الجديدة من طراز Bergamini FREMM • تعد Bergamini واحده من افضل السفن بالمنطقة https://t.co/zn4t77buJo" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

L'Armee de L'air F3R Rafale test firing a Meteor missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Whitefalcon90 said:


> Blah blah blah can't even take on puny zionist state.


We couldn’t because of the weapons we had. Basically. Makes me wonder what made this lad post this in the first place... ah, a heavy dinner.


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Whitefalcon90 said:


> Blah blah blah can't even take on puny zionist state.



Puny? Hardly. A well fortified city can withstand an army many times larger. Cases in point. Germans had a great deal of difficulty taking Sevastopol in WW2. Allies had a great deal of difficulty taking Monte Cassino in WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Yinon Magal a politician and former Knesset member who currently works as a journalist:

"We are reaping the fruits of letting Egypt update its arsenal of weapons over the past years. Egypt has become the dominant power in the region, Israel faces an existential threat now. "


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yinon Magal a politician and former Knesset member who currently works as a journalist:
> 
> "We are reaping the fruits of letting Egypt update its arsenal of weapons over the past years. Egypt has become the dominant power in the region, Israel faces an existential threat now. "



And he used the wrong words, too lol. Reaping the fruits is achieving something good which is clearly not what his point it. He should've said "we are reaping what we sowed". Egypt is the one reaping the fruits of modernizing its arsenal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21



* Just like the F-35 projects for future warfare.. France too is studying future “loyal wingman” swarm control applications that might be developed and tested for Rafale ahead of an application for the next generation future combat air system (FCAS).


Here is some reaping the fruits..

President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi received today, Eric Trappier, CEO of "Dassault" Air Industries, which manufactures Rafale warplanes, at his residence in Paris.

Ambassador Bassam Rady, the official spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic, stated that the President affirmed Egypt's pride in the extended and fruitful cooperation with the "Dassault" company, which reflects the depth of defense cooperation between the two friendly countries, Egypt and France, especially in light of the addition of the military systems produced by the French company to the capabilities of the Egyptian Armed Forces.

https://www.youm7.com/story/2021/5/16/الرئيس-السيسي-يستقبل-الرئيس-التنفيذي-لشركة-داسو-المصنعة-لطائرات-الرافال/5322289

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Here is some reaping the fruits..



You know what's funny? Ever since the Rafale was introduced and they scraped the Mirage 4000 proptptye which at the time I thought would be the next Mirage with 2 engines and a simpler form of the close-coupled canards and then I saw what I though was this atrocity (at the time, mind you), I was so bummed out! How could Dassault get red of this spectacular feat of engineering.....











And replace it with this disaster!!!???






The worst part for me aesthetically was the grove they made in the forward side fuesleage to allow airflow into the intakes. It lookes like an design and engineering mistake.






Obviously i wasn't the only one since one production of this "then" ugly aircraft compared to the exquisite Mirage 4000 didn't attract any customers for what, close to 20 years of its existence? I figured that was the end of Dassault.

Then they went into high=tech mode to make the aircraft attractive from a military standpoint which was SPECTRA and EW with cockpit fusion and HMDS and decoys and many other things but the price was still too high.

Then is 2007, this pic came out as a rumor that France was pitching the Rafale to Egypt and all of a sudden, our eyes popped out.






All of a sudden our interests had peaked. But then the Indian MRCA started and it was such a big deal which made it ebven more surprising that they chose the Rafale out of all the incredible aircraft competing including the latest F-16, F-18, Gripen (which we thought would be the winner) and the MiG-35. But then it was at least 8 years later and we come to find out that Egypt has been the first customer of the Rafale and of course when it shows up in Egyptian color, that changed everything! especially the introduction of BVR MICAS and the SCALP and the Metero was a huge part of the change of love affair. 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what's funny? Ever since the Rafale was introduced and they scraped the Mirage 4000 proptptye which at the time I thought would be the next Mirage with 2 engines and a simpler form of the close-coupled canards and then I saw what I though was this atrocity (at the time, mind you), I was so bummed out! How could Dassault get red of this spectacular feat of engineering.....
> 
> View attachment 744466
> 
> 
> View attachment 744469
> 
> 
> And replace it with this disaster!!!???
> 
> View attachment 744470
> 
> 
> The worst part for me aesthetically was the grove they made in the forward side fuesleage to allow airflow into the intakes. It lookes like an design and engineering mistake.
> 
> View attachment 744471
> 
> 
> Obviously i wasn't the only one since one production of this "then" ugly aircraft compared to the exquisite Mirage 4000 didn't attract any customers for what, close to 20 years of its existence? I figured that was the end of Dassault.
> 
> Then they went into high=tech mode to make the aircraft attractive from a military standpoint which was SPECTRA and EW with cockpit fusion and HMDS and decoys and many other things but the price was still too high.
> 
> Then is 2007, this pic came out as a rumor that France was pitching the Rafale to Egypt and all of a sudden, our eyes popped out.
> 
> View attachment 744474
> 
> 
> All of a sudden our interests had peaked. But then the Indian MRCA started and it was such a big deal which made it ebven more surprising that they chose the Rafale out of all the incredible aircraft competing including the latest F-16, F-18, Gripen (which we thought would be the winner) and the MiG-35. But then it was at least 8 years later and we come to find out that Egypt has been the first customer of the Rafale and of course when it shows up in Egyptian color, that changed everything! especially the introduction of BVR MICAS and the SCALP and the Metero was a huge part of the change of love affair. 😁
> 
> View attachment 744475



Face grooves.. HaHa..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Abid123

Great video:


----------



## Gomig-21

Abid123 said:


> Great video:



Good stuff and very admirable high quality fighter pilot. The only problem is this video should be posted in the Jordanian Armed forces since his records were kills for Jordan (the most impressive ones against the Israelis, Iraq, Bangladesh and of course, Pakistan. Nothing to do with Egypt and I don't mean that with any disrespect, just the truth. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Don't reply guys, that post should be removed soon enough as it contains nothing of value.


----------



## The SC

A good possible addition to the Egyptian armed forces early warning radars,,

2021-02-11
*Russia has offered to the global market the new mobile radar to detect stealth aircraft

P-18-2 Prima high-mobility 2D surveillance and acquisition radar*











The Prima solid-state radar is based on modern hardware components and digital signal processing and generation technology. It features high energy potential and increased immunity, points out the company. The radar is designed to detect, track, locate and identify air targets of various classes and types as friend or foe in both jamming and clutter environments, take the bearing of jammers, and feed radar data to users’ automated command-and-control systems.

The P-18-2 is distinguished from most other radars available on the market by its high mobility achieved through the installation of all equipment and antenna post on one vehicle. At the same time, its crew consists of only two people who can operate both from the equipped cabin and remote workstations. The radar features a high level of automation and can be deployed and stowed within about 5 minutes.

The Prima radar operates in the VHF band and is capable of detecting any aircraft, including stealth ones. Its range coverage exceeds 320 km and elevation coverage is up to 45 deg. The minimum detection range is 500 meters. The developers have introduced a number of technology solutions to ensure the radar’s operation in a jamming environment, difficult terrain and in adverse weather conditions. The radar automatically detects and tracks low-speed and low-visibility targets in a clutter environment.

The radar is equipped with advanced satellite navigation equipment exploiting GLONASS/GPS signals that provide automatic positioning. It has a built-in diesel power plant and a power take-off generator, and can also be connected to a three-phase general-purpose electrical network. At the customer request, the standard diesel generating set can be replaced with a similar, including foreign-made, one. The radar’s base vehicle chassis can also be replaced with a similar one.


https://adjmagazine.com/HighlightsDetails.php?categoryID=100&articleID=301

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what's funny? Ever since the Rafale was introduced and they scraped the Mirage 4000 proptptye which at the time I thought would be the next Mirage with 2 engines and a simpler form of the close-coupled canards and then I saw what I though was this atrocity (at the time, mind you), I was so bummed out! How could Dassault get red of this spectacular feat of engineering.....
> 
> View attachment 744466
> 
> 
> View attachment 744469
> 
> 
> And replace it with this disaster!!!???
> 
> View attachment 744470
> 
> 
> The worst part for me aesthetically was the grove they made in the forward side fuesleage to allow airflow into the intakes. It lookes like an design and engineering mistake.
> 
> View attachment 744471
> 
> 
> Obviously i wasn't the only one since one production of this "then" ugly aircraft compared to the exquisite Mirage 4000 didn't attract any customers for what, close to 20 years of its existence? I figured that was the end of Dassault.
> 
> Then they went into high=tech mode to make the aircraft attractive from a military standpoint which was SPECTRA and EW with cockpit fusion and HMDS and decoys and many other things but the price was still too high.
> 
> Then is 2007, this pic came out as a rumor that France was pitching the Rafale to Egypt and all of a sudden, our eyes popped out.
> 
> View attachment 744474
> 
> 
> All of a sudden our interests had peaked. But then the Indian MRCA started and it was such a big deal which made it ebven more surprising that they chose the Rafale out of all the incredible aircraft competing including the latest F-16, F-18, Gripen (which we thought would be the winner) and the MiG-35. But then it was at least 8 years later and we come to find out that Egypt has been the first customer of the Rafale and of course when it shows up in Egyptian color, that changed everything! especially the introduction of BVR MICAS and the SCALP and the Metero was a huge part of the change of love affair. 😁
> 
> View attachment 744475


I absolutly agree with you the Mirage 4000 would have definitly been attractive to the EAF and would have been an alternative to the F-15. Its such a shame they dropped such a project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Abid123 said:


> Great video:


It only took me a couple of seconds to start questioning: what I’m sure of is that Syria and Egypt made a unity called the UAR, and before 1965 Egyptian T-16s were stationed in Syria and were lost before 1967 to a coup or a revolution that would prevent Egypt from operating these Tu-16s and would cut off all links between Syria and Egypt. The Soviet Union would then approach Egypt and inform us that the Israelis had massed troops on the Syrians frontier, and an Egyptian high ranked military official would later on travel to Syria - checking the borders personally through recon flights over the Golan hence dismissing any claims of Israel massing its troops there. The Egyptian MI would further confirm this conclusion and cool things down. Egypt during the 6 days war had no more than 70,000 troops in the Sinai and no MiG-21s stationed there ever since they were incapable of obtaining good recon shots over Dimona. Leaving MiG-17s, MiG-19s and extra Atolls in the airbases located in the Sinai.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> A good possible addition to the Egyptian armed forces early warning radars,,
> 
> 2021-02-11
> *Russia has offered to the global market the new mobile radar to detect stealth aircraft
> 
> P-18-2 Prima high-mobility 2D surveillance and acquisition radar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Prima solid-state radar is based on modern hardware components and digital signal processing and generation technology. It features high energy potential and increased immunity, points out the company. The radar is designed to detect, track, locate and identify air targets of various classes and types as friend or foe in both jamming and clutter environments, take the bearing of jammers, and feed radar data to users’ automated command-and-control systems.
> 
> The P-18-2 is distinguished from most other radars available on the market by its high mobility achieved through the installation of all equipment and antenna post on one vehicle. At the same time, its crew consists of only two people who can operate both from the equipped cabin and remote workstations. The radar features a high level of automation and can be deployed and stowed within about 5 minutes.
> 
> The Prima radar operates in the VHF band and is capable of detecting any aircraft, including stealth ones. Its range coverage exceeds 320 km and elevation coverage is up to 45 deg. The minimum detection range is 500 meters. The developers have introduced a number of technology solutions to ensure the radar’s operation in a jamming environment, difficult terrain and in adverse weather conditions. The radar automatically detects and tracks low-speed and low-visibility targets in a clutter environment.
> 
> The radar is equipped with advanced satellite navigation equipment exploiting GLONASS/GPS signals that provide automatic positioning. It has a built-in diesel power plant and a power take-off generator, and can also be connected to a three-phase general-purpose electrical network. At the customer request, the standard diesel generating set can be replaced with a similar, including foreign-made, one. The radar’s base vehicle chassis can also be replaced with a similar one.
> 
> 
> https://adjmagazine.com/HighlightsDetails.php?categoryID=100&articleID=301



That's pretty interesting. I would think that whomever is interested in purchasing that system would need some kind of verification that is truly does have the ability to detect stealth aircraft. We know long L-band radars have actually been tested and that one frequency is the main one used on the Protivnik and Resonance which both operate in UHF and the former and latter were bought for that specific purpose as well as their incredible range. So it will be quite something if they are interested in that especially if the deal below, that includes 4 GM 400 early warning (digital?) radars are in fact part of this deal and they make it happen with the spy satellite and especially the pair of A330 AIRBUS Air refuelers. Those would seem like the most important of the deal, more so than the spy sat IMO.



Gomig-21 said:


> So there's a new pretty large purchase according to Latribune the EAF is getting 2 Airbus A330 MRTT Air refueling tankers as well as a spy satellite and 4 GM 400 early warning radars.
> 
> TME-Defence on Twitter: "على حسب latribune الفرنسية من المحتمل قريبا الاعلان عن صفقة مصرية فرنسية لشراء قمر صناعى للتصوير وطائرتين تزود بالوقود من نوع ايرباص 330 MRTT واضافت الـlatribune ايضا أن مصر حصلت على 4 رادارات أنذار مبكر فرنسية من نوع GM 400. https://t.co/xEGxssgotP https://t.co/bNIzO1z9Xt" / Twitter
> 
> View attachment 741148
> 
> View attachment 741149
> 
> View attachment 741150






HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I absolutly agree with you the Mirage 4000 would have definitly been attractive to the EAF and would have been an alternative to the F-15. Its such a shame they dropped such a project.



Yep. I think that they probably felt the Mirage fuselage with the conventional side-positioned air intakes creates way too much of an RCS. And so they decided to participate with the UK, Germany, Italy and Spain I think was also involved in the Typhoon but had major design disagreements with them. Not sure what, perhaps the intake position didn't allow for an S-shaped duct or the positioning of the canards? Either way, the 400 was doomed almost immediately after the first few prototypes. Really too bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Too bad the Umkhonto-R never panned out for the MEKO-200s and now Denel Dynamics is pretty much dead. Halcon now has more employees than Denel Dynamics and whicj is a big hit for the African defense industry.







Only hope is that South African engineers are able to work in a country like UAE with access to very high funding, and salaries being paid on time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty interesting. I would think that whomever is interested in purchasing that system would need some kind of verification that is truly does have the ability to detect stealth aircraft. We know long L-band radars have actually been tested and that one frequency is the main one used on the Protivnik and Resonance which both operate in UHF and the former and latter were bought for that specific purpose as well as their incredible range. So it will be quite something if they are interested in that especially if the deal below, that includes 4 GM 400 early warning (digital?) radars are in fact part of this deal and they make it happen with the spy satellite and especially the pair of A330 AIRBUS Air refuelers. Those would seem like the most important of the deal, more so than the spy sat IMO.


What is interesting about this system is its high mobility as to be deployed with the mobile SAM systems accompanying the troops for air cover..And yes obviously it should be tested before being acquired..Egypt never buys any weapon system or radar without testing it thoroughly and approving the claims of the manufacturer....The GM-400..heard the GM-406 to be precise is a wonderful early warning radar.. mobile too.. but this Russian one is certainly less expensive and can be bought in quantity for first line troops..And if the claims about it are true it will be a value plus..


Philip the Arab said:


> Too bad the Umkhonto-R never panned out for the MEKO-200s and now Denel Dynamics is pretty much dead. Halcon now has more employees than Denel Dynamics and whicj is a big hit for the African defense industry.
> 
> 
> View attachment 744820
> 
> 
> Only hope is that South African engineers are able to work in a country like UAE with access to very high funding, and salaries being paid on time.


Yes ..since Denel Dynamics had much more to offer than the Umkhonto and its variants..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A nice pic..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty interesting. I would think that whomever is interested in purchasing that system would need some kind of verification that is truly does have the ability to detect stealth aircraft. We know long L-band radars have actually been tested and that one frequency is the main one used on the Protivnik and Resonance which both operate in UHF and the former and latter were bought for that specific purpose as well as their incredible range. So it will be quite something if they are interested in that especially if the deal below, that includes 4 GM 400 early warning (digital?) radars are in fact part of this deal and they make it happen with the spy satellite and especially the pair of A330 AIRBUS Air refuelers. Those would seem like the most important of the deal, more so than the spy sat IMO.


What is new In the air defense is the acquisition of the latest medium and long range systems, whether Western or Eastern in parallel. Immediately after the Buk M1-2 and the S-300 V4, there came the German Iris T appearing in an unexpected deal.

After that we saw the Eastern Russian system RESONANS-NE for long-range early warning, and now, the Western GM-400..

So, can we say that Egypt didn't only enter the integrated air defense in terms of class systems ..but also in providers, in terms of the countries of origin .. !?

In other words, Egypt is about to establish two integrated air defense systems, each of them operating separately. Then all the information and data is transferred to one Central Data system that manages Intelligence, Operations, Command and Control or C4I..

if Egypt is doing that .. No one has preceded it before.. it is a first .. Egypt used to operate eastern and western systems with each other for a long time .. but now it has a different shape. Two integrated systems of radars, early warning networks and air defense systems. Each network of the two is able to protect the sky of any country in the world .. !!

With this dual protection we can say that penetrating the Egyptian sky with any number of planes, or with any technology and any recentness, is a suicide in the full sense of the word.. Losses will be too high.. and that is a deterrent to any country in the world.

For example.. Who can do SEAD / DEAD to the Egyptian air defense ..? Who can carry out a jamming and electronic attack on it ..? Or even an electronic reconnaissance of the Egyptian front ..? Who can open a hole in a network with this complexity ..? if we assume for example the defense of an area of 200 square kilometers and where these two networks reside side by side but they take turns to open and activate the radars..Every network being on its own .. How will the enemy be confident if he conducts electronic reconnaissance and spying, and then builds his plan on these systems he spied on. but upon attack, the other network is activated ..?

HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Just a realistic possibility..since Egypt used to deal (two way) with NK in BM..

There is this new tactical ballistic *KN-23*






The missile uses solid fuel, which allows it to fire almost instantly from mobile launchers, and is controlled along each stage of its flight path to achieve maximum accuracy. This also allows the missile to be reoriented in flight to engage moving targets more effectively. The missile is able to follow irregular flight paths and perform complex in-flight maneuvers, which along with its hypersonic effect and ability to launch decoys make it extremely difficult to intercept even for today's most advanced air defense systems in service..

It has an extended range of about 700 km. Its primary target is expected to be enemy airfields with the aim of disrupting the enemy's air power in the very early stages of the war..

The acquisition of the KN-23 represents a great potential to support front-line infantry units..on top of the attack helicopters..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Just a realistic possibility..since Egypt used to deal (two way) with NK in BM..
> 
> There is this new tactical ballistic *KN-23*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The missile uses solid fuel, which allows it to fire almost instantly from mobile launchers, and is controlled along each stage of its flight path to achieve maximum accuracy. This also allows the missile to be reoriented in flight to engage moving targets more effectively. The missile is able to follow irregular flight paths and perform complex in-flight maneuvers, which along with its hypersonic effect and ability to launch decoys make it extremely difficult to intercept even for today's most advanced air defense systems in service..
> 
> It has an extended range of about 700 km. Its primary target is expected to be enemy airfields with the aim of disrupting the enemy's air power in the very early stages of the war..
> 
> The acquisition of the KN-23 represents a great potential to support front-line infantry units..on top of the attack helicopters..


Impressive but what about sanctions and north Korean weapons quality?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Impressive but what about sanctions and north Korean weapons quality?


In case it is needed..who cares about sanctions..can get the design and specs now though..
Quality must be good.. since they face a pretty advanced South Korea and the US troops there.. this is no child play..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Impressive but what about sanctions and north Korean weapons quality?


I hope UAE and Egypt collabarate with ballistic missiles, UAE has many educated missile engineers and Egypt has engineers and established facilities for liquid and solid ballistic missiles.

I assume you could frame it as a space launch vehicle as both UAE and Egypt need that. Meh funding would be pretty easy UAE is rich it should be less than a few hundred million for a full program with a rocket sized like the Vega. If you can get something to orbit, the rocket used ballistic would be an ICBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Big time maritime exercise coming up, probably the largest ever in the Mediterranean between 20+ countries most are NATO but I can't find the list. When I do I'll post it
Yesterday,
The Italian Navy frigate Margottini concluded a NATO Deep Sea Guardian third focused patrol for 2021 with a passing exercise with the Egyptian frigate Galala and a visit to Egypt.















Italian FREMM to the left of pic and Right one is EN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> And you forgot to mention too the Volcano land attack missiles that Egypt ordered for the Volcano gun onboard the ships. Egypts has apparently ordered a significant number of these missiles. They have a range of 120km and have the ability to attack land targets.



If they actually go through with this order, it will definitely be a change in times. Although the SCALPs and certain Russian ammunition that Egypt has already acquired are offensive in nature -- as opposed to Aster missiles and S-300 etc. -- it's still one of those items that most, it not all countries almost unequivocally disagree to sell to Egypt. Land attack version missiles (even in under 300km range) has always been denied to Egypt because it's just one more thing that Israel is afraid for Egypt to have.

But since BVR missiles was something that has been kept away from Egypt for a good 25-30 years, and France opened the door for the MICAs and Meteor (the latter is just unbelievable) and actually we still need solid verification that indeed they did approve or have delivered the Meteor, it just goes to show that times are changing. If the Volcano becomes part of Egypt's arsenal, than we know for sure that the Israeli influence doesn't work very well anymore with everyone like it did and only works with the US.

Even Russia protected Israel in the past because there are millions of Russian Jews in Russia and Israel itself but it's like they don't even think we respect the peace treaty. Shameful, really. We've abided by that better than anyone else could have and maybe that is why we are starting to see things like even this deadly 260km range Kh-31AS-17 Krypton. When they used it on ISIS, it showed how devastating it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Nothing really new..
> But speaking, about the huge deal faith.. it is been completed. The technical reports have been done with and are awaiting publication.
> $12 billion is pretty huge.. and it doesn't include the two already delivered Berghamini Frigates..
> Generally, they say it will be disclosed soon..in few months,,
> 
> 
> This is the report of that link:
> 
> Egypt-Italy: Update on arms package deal
> 
> Reports from Cairo suggest that Egypt and Italy are approaching the final stages of negotiations
> on the arms package deal that was concluded last year, and which is estimated at 12 billion US
> dollars.
> 
> The deal is expected to be finalized in the coming months, and the equipment will likely be
> delivered throughout 2021.
> 
> Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri is expected to cooperate with Alexandria Shipyard on the
> production of the Falaj 2-class patrol boats, which will be built locally under license.
> 
> The same reports suggest that a team led by Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Major
> General Hesham Mohammad Adel Awad visited Rome last month (28/4/21) to discuss the final
> details of the deal.
> 
> During the visit, Major General Awad met with Telespazio CEO Luigi Pasquali. Telespazio is a joint
> venture by Italy’s Leonardo and France’s Thales.
> 
> Major General Awad and Pasquali discussed several files, including possible collaboration on the
> local production of naval surveillance equipment.
> 
> They also discussed Egypt’s plans to acquire a radar military satellite (*).
> 
> Furthermore, Major General Awad expressed Egypt’s interest in joining the Cosmo-SkyMed
> program for scientific, environmental and educational purposes.
> 
> Pasquali told Major General Awad that such an arrangement could be made, and that Egypt has
> much to offer to this program.
> 
> Egypt has recently (29/4/21) announced a massive investment of 1 billion US dollars for oil and
> gas exploration in the Western Desert.
> 
> In this regard, Egyptian officials are convinced that the Cosmo-SkyMed observation program
> could be crucial in detecting and identifying any untapped reserves of oil and gas in that region.
> 
> 
> ** COSMO-SkyMed*
> 
> https://www.telespazio.com/en/programmes/cosmo-skymed



Hopefully once this detail is signed, we'll know if the Typhoons are included. So far they don't seem to suggest anything. The only reason I would like to see them is that they can replace the Mirage 2K fleet and be a special ops air unit. The enemy would need to learn about both the Rafale and Typhoon and they can help in special escorts for other units if they arm them with Meteors and IRSTs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Gomig-21 said:


> Hopefully once this detail is signed, we'll know if the Typhoons are included. So far they don't seem to suggest anything. The only reason I would like to see them is that they can replace the Mirage 2K fleet and be a special ops air unit. The enemy would need to learn about both the Rafale and Typhoon and they can help in special escorts for other units if they arm them with Meteors and IRSTs.



I really hope that they don't get the typhoon for several reason. First is an obvious reason and that it a 5 nation fighter, and second is that it is no depended on American comments and armament. The countries that have manufactured it do not have as good or as strong industrial base as much as countries like France or Russia. Look at India or the UAE for example they have rejected it for those obvious reasons.


----------



## Wilhelm II

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I really hope that they don't get the typhoon for several reason. First is an obvious reason and that it a 5 nation fighter, and second is that it is no depended on American comments and armament. The countries that have manufactured it do not have as good or as strong industrial base as much as countries like France or Russia. Look at India or the UAE for example they have rejected it for those obvious reasons.


Having them is better than not having them they are just 24 fighters not our future main fighter and rafale can use many of its weapons
And I think typhoon deal is more political issue than military deal to pressure for our benefits


----------



## Abid123

Why has Egypt been significantly upgrading its military power (especially the navy) lately even though it has no potential enemies?


----------



## Wilhelm II

Abid123 said:


> Why has Egypt been significantly upgrading its military power (especially the navy) lately even though it has no potential enemies?


Are you serious?!
Growing navy to protecting gas fields and Turkish claims in Mediterranean sea and Turkish intervention in Libya and Israel and in the red sea for threats like houthis and pirates groups and supporting operations in Sinai and many other issues
Potential enemies are Israel Ethiopia turkey and extremists and militias in and out of Egypt and also Algeria is an threat and also Iran threat. 
I forget it: normal protecting of maritime ways 
Also for protect or support our allies and growing influence in region
Maybe I forget many other issues
At all Egypt need modernization of army and even if not modernization and upgrading armed forces always needed for a country and its not extravagant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Wilhelm II said:


> Growing navy to protecting gas fields and Turkish claims in Mediterranean sea and Turkish intervention in Libya



1-- Turkish claims in the Eastern Mediterranean nothing to do with Egypt
2-- Turkey is in Libya to protect its rights in the Eastern Mediterranean against France-Greece-İsrael


so Egypt will be used as a pawn by France-Greece-İsrael against Turkey in the Eastern Mediterranean
nothing else


----------



## Wilhelm II

MMM-E said:


> 1-- Turkish claims in the Eastern Mediterranean nothing to do with Egypt
> 2-- Turkey is in Libya to protect its rights in the Eastern Mediterranean against France-Greece-İsrael
> 
> 
> so Egypt will be used as a pawn by France-Greece-İsrael against Turkey in the Eastern Mediterranean
> nothing else


Turkey have no rights in Libya


----------



## MMM-E

Wilhelm II said:


> Turkey have no rights in Libya



who says ? Egypt ? or terrorist HAFTAR ?


The UN recognized Libyan Government called helping from Turkey against traitors and invaders like HAFTAR , France , Russian WAGNER , The Uae , also terrorists from Sudan , Chad , Niger

also there are over 1 million Turk origin people in Libya

Turkey always will protect The UN recognized Libyan Government and maritime agreement between Libya and Turkey


----------



## Wilhelm II

MMM-E said:


> who says ? Egypt ? or terrorist HAFTAR ?
> 
> 
> The UN recognized Libyan Government called helping from Turkey against traitors and invaders like HAFTAR , France , Russian WAGNER , The Uae , also terrorists from Sudan , Chad , Niger
> 
> also there are over 1 million Turk origin people in Libya
> 
> Turkey always will protect The UN recognized Libyan Government and maritime agreement between Libya and Turkey


Boooooooooooooooooooooring

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

View from KA-52 Nile Crocodile on patrol mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> View from KA-52 Nile Crocodile on patrol mission.
> 
> View attachment 746006


Nice toy I want one of them

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Nice toy I want one of them



I believe it is the only helicopter of any type -- this one being an attack helo -- with an ejection system for the pilots. Not sure but I don't think any other maker has copied and introduced ejection systems in their helicopters besides the Ka-52.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *"Link 16* is a military tactical data *link* network used by NATO and nations allowed by the MIDS International Program Office (IPO). Its specification is part of the family of Tactical Data *Links*. With *Link 16*, military aircraft as well as ships and ground forces may exchange their tactical picture in near-real time."
> 
> It was not approved for Egypt yet as far as we know.. but with SISMOA who knows.. it might have been approved or on the verge of being..
> 
> But as you know Egypt is not waiting.. and for "just in case".. it has developed the RISC2..



So I'm trying to find out is @Frogman 's or @MICA 's comments about the F-16s in the EAF having link 16 posted somewhere in this thread and I just spent an hour looking for the posts and gave up simply because this thread is too long. The reason I do believe them before this new RISC2 has been developed is because they were very adamant about more Rafales instead of Russian aircraft and one of the very important factors was having this already western compatible data sharing capabilities and from what I remember, the latter member had close relations to the military and his info was always correct.

Now my question is since @sami_1 's post about all the ELINT and recon and no more contracting with the US for newer E-2D Hawkeyes because of the downgrading, then how was it possible, all these years and with over 200 F-16s to have 8 E-2C Hawkeyes and 2 Compass calls and the Beechcraft ELINT recon aircraft but especially the E-2C to rapidly share info with all the F-16s in the fleet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So I'm trying to find out is @Frogman 's or @MICA 's comments about the F-16s in the EAF having link 16 posted somewhere in this thread and I just spent an hour looking for the posts and gave up simply because this thread is too long. The reason I do believe them before this new RISC2 has been developed is because they were very adamant about more Rafales instead of Russian aircraft and one of the very important factors was having this already western compatible data sharing capabilities and from what I remember, the latter member had close relations to the military and his info was always correct.
> 
> Now my question is since @sami_1 's post about all the ELINT and recon and no more contracting with the US for newer E-2D Hawkeyes because of the downgrading, then how was it possible, all these years and with over 200 F-16s to have 8 E-2C Hawkeyes and 2 Compass calls and the Beechcraft ELINT recon aircraft but especially the E-2C to rapidly share info with all the F-16s in the fleet?


That means Link -16 is in the EAF.. if you want more proof.. don't lok too far.. It is stated in one of my new posts or threads..

OK..here it is:

"For Western-made fighters, data sharing for Egypt is easy as fighters “carry unified Link-16 tactical data links or connect through early warning platforms currently in service with the Egyptian Air Force, such as E2C Hawkeye AEW & C,” Gamal said."

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...o-more-than-72-fighters-in-the-future.711609/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what's funny? Ever since the Rafale was introduced and they scraped the Mirage 4000 proptptye which at the time I thought would be the next Mirage with 2 engines and a simpler form of the close-coupled canards and then I saw what I though was this atrocity (at the time, mind you), I was so bummed out! How could Dassault get red of this spectacular feat of engineering.....
> 
> View attachment 744466
> 
> 
> View attachment 744469
> 
> 
> And replace it with this disaster!!!???
> 
> View attachment 744470
> 
> 
> The worst part for me aesthetically was the grove they made in the forward side fuesleage to allow airflow into the intakes. It lookes like an design and engineering mistake.
> 
> View attachment 744471
> 
> 
> Obviously i wasn't the only one since one production of this "then" ugly aircraft compared to the exquisite Mirage 4000 didn't attract any customers for what, close to 20 years of its existence? I figured that was the end of Dassault.
> 
> Then they went into high=tech mode to make the aircraft attractive from a military standpoint which was SPECTRA and EW with cockpit fusion and HMDS and decoys and many other things but the price was still too high.
> 
> Then is 2007, this pic came out as a rumor that France was pitching the Rafale to Egypt and all of a sudden, our eyes popped out.
> 
> View attachment 744474
> 
> 
> All of a sudden our interests had peaked. But then the Indian MRCA started and it was such a big deal which made it ebven more surprising that they chose the Rafale out of all the incredible aircraft competing including the latest F-16, F-18, Gripen (which we thought would be the winner) and the MiG-35. But then it was at least 8 years later and we come to find out that Egypt has been the first customer of the Rafale and of course when it shows up in Egyptian color, that changed everything! especially the introduction of BVR MICAS and the SCALP and the Metero was a huge part of the change of love affair. 😁
> 
> View attachment 744475


IMO if the M4K had come to fruition, it'd likely be a strike-focused fighter. Basically, France may have went for those instead of the Mirage 2000N/D, especially for the nuclear attack role. However, the Rafale would have likely continued as a separate medium-weight solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> That means Link -16 is in the EAF.. if you want more proof.. don't lok too far.. It is stated in one of my new posts ot threads..
> 
> OK..here it is:
> 
> "For Western-made fighters, data sharing for Egypt is easy as fighters “carry unified Link-16 tactical data links or connect through early warning platforms currently in service with the Egyptian Air Force, such as E2C Hawkeye AEW & C,” Gamal said."
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...o-more-than-72-fighters-in-the-future.711609/



Great! Thank you ma bro. I was looking in the wrong place and wasted a lot of time lol.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> IMO if the M4K had come to fruition, it'd likely be a strike-focused fighter. Basically, France may have went for those instead of the Mirage 2000N/D, especially for the nuclear attack role. However, the Rafale would have likely continued as a separate medium-weight solution.



Interesting because that's what @HD Seeker-5000 said as well. It wouldn't be used much as an A2A platform or even a multi-role? Interesting and you guys are probably right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> I believe it is the only helicopter of any type -- this one being an attack helo -- with an ejection system for the pilots. Not sure but I don't think any other maker has copied and introduced ejection systems in their helicopters besides the Ka-52.


I love coaxial rotor helicopters
I thought kamov 52 ejection system was cancelled


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395624943077842944Good that Egyptian MoD is looking at space based assets, will be critical in future warfare

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

F-35 vs Rafale.. surprising facts..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

The SC said:


> F-35 vs Rafale.. surprising facts..



I am assuming you can translate as well [emoji38]


----------



## The SC

khanasifm said:


> I am assuming you can translate as well [emoji38]


You should learn Arabic..HaHaHa!

Well..very briefly.. it says that In case the F-35 opens its radar ..the Rafale can spot it from 170 km with its AESA radar or its “Front Sector Optronics” (FSO) system that is fully integrated into the aircraft. Operating in the optronic wavelengths, it is immune to radar jamming and it provides covert long-range detection and identification, high resolution angular tracking and laser range-finding for air, sea and ground targets, as well as its SPECTRA system that carries out reliable long-range detection, identification and localisation of threats,.The outstanding capability of SPECTRA regarding airborne threat localisation, is one of the keys of the Rafale’s superior situational awareness... and if the F-35 does not open its radar and neither do the Rafale..the fight will be WVR where the Rafale will have the upper hand due to its capacity to carry more air to air missiles..


Here is more about the Rafale smart and discreet sensors:

https://www.dassault-aviation.com/en/defense/rafale/a-wide-range-of-smart-and-discrete-sensors/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You should learn Arabic..HaHaHa!
> 
> Well..very briefly.. it says that In case the F-35 opens its radar ..the Rafale can spot it from 170 km with its AESA radar or its “Front Sector Optronics” (FSO) system that is fully integrated into the aircraft. Operating in the optronic wavelengths, it is immune to radar jamming and it provides covert long-range detection and identification, high resolution angular tracking and laser range-finding for air, sea and ground targets, as well as its SPECTRA system that carries out reliable long-range detection, identification and localisation of threats,.The outstanding capability of SPECTRA regarding airborne threat localisation, is one of the keys of the Rafale’s superior situational awareness... and if the F-35 does not open its radar and neither do the Rafale..the fight will be WVR where the Rafale will have the upper hand due to its capacity to carry more air to air missiles..
> 
> 
> Here is more about the Rafale smart and discreet sensors:
> 
> https://www.dassault-aviation.com/en/defense/rafale/a-wide-range-of-smart-and-discrete-sensors/



And also the RBE2 AESA which is very difficult to jam and spoof and can detect 40 targets at once. He didn't mention how many it would prioritize, but I would guess 10. Of course no one will believe any of that simply because of the usual stuff, it's poorly trained Egypt. The thing is, this generation of pilots from both sides are much different than the ones of the past and electronics is much more emphasized in the training aspects of flight schools along with the new technics that they allow you to employ.

I hope we see the Rafales more than the F-16s in the UAE's bilateral air combat school training program it has every year unless it stopped having them.

BTW, speaking of radars, you know the ERBIS-E on the Su-35SE is so powerful it can actually count the turbine fan blades in an enemy's aircraft engine through it's inlet! lool. I nearly fell out of my chair when I read that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And also the RBE2 AESA which is very difficult to jam and spoof and can detect 40 targets at once. He didn't mention how many it would prioritize, but I would guess 10. Of course no one will believe any of that simply because of the usual stuff, it's poorly trained Egypt. The thing is, this generation of pilots from both sides are much different than the ones of the past and electronics is much more emphasized in the training aspects of flight schools along with the new technics that they allow you to employ.
> 
> I hope we see the Rafales more than the F-16s in the UAE's bilateral air combat school training program it has every year unless it stopped having them.
> 
> BTW, speaking of radars, you know the ERBIS-E on the Su-35SE is so powerful it can actually count the turbine fan blades in an enemy's aircraft engine through it's inlet! lool. I nearly fell out of my chair when I read that.


Those are facts bro.. They believe or not ..who cares when the facts are there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC , here's some of those JTAC pic of the Egyptian units guiding EAF F-16s to targets. I just googled them instead of searching this huge thread and I'll try to find the one with the dedicated uniformed units.







Check out the fella with the UAE AF and the logo on his right arm.






Another Egyptian JTAC officer directing the F-16s to marked targets with US personnel during BS 2018.






And here are the ground units supplying flares and smoke packs and coordinates to controllers.






And here's one of the videos that shows a short clip of the buzzing EAF F-16 on JTAC CAS training. Flying at very high rate of speed and most of those are block 52+ with maybe the exception of the pair.






I didn't want to post this on @Philip the Arab UAE Engine thread because I didn't want to derail his topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Check out the fella with the UAE AF and the logo on his right arm.


Jordanian? Can't seem to find the UAE JTAC you are talking about unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Jordanian? Can't seem to find the UAE JTAC you are talking about unfortunately.



Sorry, Jordanian. I admit, those similar flags between Sudan, UAE, Palestine and Jordan get me confused even after all these years. I think there is another pic of a UAE fella since they were participating in there. I think the little white star should be a solid indicator from now on.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Jordanian? Can't seem to find the UAE JTAC you are talking about unfortunately.


Last picture have emiratis


Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry, Jordanian. I admit, those similar flags between Sudan, UAE, Palestine and Jordan get me confused even after all these years. I think there is another pic of a UAE fella since they were participating in there. I think the little white star should be a solid indicator from now on.


No you are right there is emiratis Egyptians Jordanian and that American mustache guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

There is a strong message being sent to Ethiopia with all the exercising going on with Sudan. We haven't seen such a contingency of fighter planes and troops gathered in the name of an obvious exercise, "Nile Protectors."

Merowe Air Base in Sudan.







Sudanese pilot in the backseat of an EAF MiG-29M2











I'll post more pics of the troops and high level military staff that you typically don't see in simple exercises. I think the water is starting to boil.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

The SC said:


> You should learn Arabic..HaHaHa!
> 
> Well..very briefly.. it says that In case the F-35 opens its radar ..the Rafale can spot it from 170 km with its AESA radar or its “Front Sector Optronics” (FSO) system that is fully integrated into the aircraft. Operating in the optronic wavelengths, it is immune to radar jamming and it provides covert long-range detection and identification, high resolution angular tracking and laser range-finding for air, sea and ground targets, as well as its SPECTRA system that carries out reliable long-range detection, identification and localisation of threats,.The outstanding capability of SPECTRA regarding airborne threat localisation, is one of the keys of the Rafale’s superior situational awareness... and if the F-35 does not open its radar and neither do the Rafale..the fight will be WVR where the Rafale will have the upper hand due to its capacity to carry more air to air missiles..
> 
> 
> Here is more about the Rafale smart and discreet sensors:
> 
> https://www.dassault-aviation.com/en/defense/rafale/a-wide-range-of-smart-and-discrete-sensors/



If I am not mistaken Egyptian we’re given mica but no meteor part of first order not sure about second , anyone seen meteor on Egyptian aircraft ?
Pictures ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

khanasifm said:


> If I am not mistaken Egyptian we’re given mica but no meteor part of first order not sure about second , anyone seen meteor on Egyptian aircraft ?
> Pictures ?


That is true..because Meteor wasn't tested on Rafale till 3 months ago.. the deal was 6 years ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> There is a strong message being sent to Ethiopia with all the exercising going on with Sudan. We haven't seen such a contingency of fighter planes and troops gathered in the name of an obvious exercise, "Nile Protectors."
> 
> Merowe Air Base in Sudan.
> 
> View attachment 746704
> 
> 
> Sudanese pilot in the backseat of an EAF MiG-29M2
> 
> View attachment 746706
> 
> 
> View attachment 746710
> 
> 
> I'll post more pics of the troops and high level military staff that you typically don't see in simple exercises. I think the water is starting to boil.


Urgent | Egyptian Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukry:
- Ethiopia has no sovereignty over the Nile because it is an international river
- Egypt will not tolerate any harm that falls on it
- We monitor on a daily basis the stages of building the dam or retaining water
- The second filling, on its own, is considered a departure from the agreement of principles, and Egypt rejects it and is considered a breach of international law
- If Ethiopia proceeds with the second filling of the dam, there will be a state of instability in the Horn of Africa and a state of tension and severe unrest in the region.
- What is meant by taking full precautions is in the event that a binding agreement is reached with the Ethiopian side only
- Egypt will not accept and will not be complacent in preserving its water share and rejects any damage to its historical share
- Egypt continues its negotiations regarding the Renaissance Dam on the African and international track until they become witnesses to Ethiopia's position

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Urgent | Egyptian Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukry:
> - Ethiopia has no sovereignty over the Nile because it is an international river
> - Egypt will not tolerate any harm that falls on it
> - We monitor on a daily basis the stages of building the dam or retaining water
> - The second filling, on its own, is considered a departure from the agreement of principles, and Egypt rejects it and is considered a breach of international law
> - If Ethiopia proceeds with the second filling of the dam, there will be a state of instability in the Horn of Africa and a state of tension and severe unrest in the region.
> - What is meant by taking full precautions is in the event that a binding agreement is reached with the Ethiopian side only
> - Egypt will not accept and will not be complacent in preserving its water share and rejects any damage to its historical share
> - Egypt continues its negotiations regarding the Renaissance Dam on the African and international track until they become witnesses to Ethiopia's position



Yeah I read that earlier today and this is one of the rarest times I've heard him speak in a heavy tone like that. That can only mean they've reached their wit's end with the games Ethiopia is playing. I don't ever recalling him making a statement like that first line. That is about as close to saying "we're going to take action" in the most diplomatic manner.

Let's hope for the gazilionth time that diplomacy prevails. I don't think Ethiopia wants a bash on the head from Egypt and Sudan, and Egypt being in Sudan offers it more protection and who knows what else will be moved there.

A lot of time, these kinds of military movements are like final messages without resorting to any type of force. And Aby has a lot on his plate with the Tigray situation and postponing the elections etc. 

There was a comment made by someone with some type of agricultural knowledge in Egypt that Ethiopia doesn't even have enough water to perform the 2nd filling at the rate that they want. If there is any truth to that, it only makes the situation much more dire for Egypt and it'll have no choice but to do something. I don't think the Su-35's are ready, but there are more than enough of the other fighters to take care of any special needs.

Funny cuz as much as we all want to see the EAF take action and talk about it and see pictures etc., it's much better that it doesn't come down to that. ISA some agreement is signed before action is taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Last picture have emiratis
> 
> No you are right there is emiratis Egyptians Jordanian and that American mustache guy



Hahaha, I know that is a funny mustache. The thing I always take away from these kinds of things is how people who don't follow the Egyptian military about all these training exercises -- and that they train quite a bit are always brutally criticized compared to Israel -- don't even realize how much they actually do train. And this specific JTAC is really for the entire branched of the SOFs of the army. They're the ones who go ahead of enemy lines and request specific airstrikes, just like those heroes in 1973 that were dropped off at nighttime way into the middle of Sinai at the passes! What bravery. These criticizers don't even know about the Rapid Deployment Forces to protect Sinai and keep bringing up 1967 lol.

This isn't our father's MiG-21 where you just hook up the missile and sometimes it fires and most of the time it's a dud lol. There is quite the technical routine in the Rafale from diagnostics runs to possible missile condition after attachment.






BTW, @Philip the Arab , @Wilhelm II , @HD Seeker-5000 , @ARCH٤R and @The SC and anyone else who wants to answer this question: If God forbid they attack the dam, and a portion takes off from Sudan while let's say the Rafales and F-16s take off from Aswan and aerial refueling will be needed for both ways, will the UAE offer its tanker service like it does for any "non-war" related requests? And can it under its purchase agreement?

I find this question very interesting because the UAE and Egypt are like one. They're allowed to use Egypt as a base to do whatever they want in Libya and if we needed any bases in the US to run joint operations like in Yemen, they would easily have access to that. But what about the sensitive issue of automatically becoming a participant in this war if they do provide tanker service? Are they even allowed to? I ask that question too because the US sales of their tankers to anyone else but Israel comes with HUGE clauses as to how far they can venture and possibly the involvement in war. Not sure about the latter. Would love to hear everyone's opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, @Philip the Arab , @Wilhelm II , @HD Seeker-5000 , @ARCH٤R and @The SC and anyone else who wants to answer this question: If God forbid they attack the dam, and a portion takes off from Sudan while let's sat the Rafales and F-16s take off from Aswan and aerial refueling will be needed for both ways, will the UAE offer its tanker service like it does for any "non-war" related requests?
> 
> I find this question very interesting because the UAE and Egypt are like one. They're allowed to use Egypt as a base to do whatever they want in Libya and if we needed any bases in the US to run joint operations like in Yemen, they would easily have access to that. But what about the sensitive issue of automatically becoming a participant in this war if they do provide tanker service? Are they even allowed to? I ask that question too because the US sales of their tankers to anyone else but Israel comes with HUGE clauses as to how far they can venture and possibly the involvement in war. Not sure about the latter. Would love to hear everyone's opinion.


Good question, I don't know if UAE would allow tankers to be used. They have used them over Libya and the French didn't seem to object but this is a different type of matter altogether.

It is hard to predict, I guess we'll have to wait and I see I suppose. IMO if they were willing to give tanker support they might as well participate with their Mirage-2000s as well. UAE could pull off an operation alone, its too bad they aren't as focused on the issue as they should be. I think it is a matter of national security to help Egypt and it would be important for the UAE, but I can't say for certain.


Mirage-2000-9 with Halcon PGMs and Mica missiles






UAE could also provide satellite imagery from the FalconEye 2 which is supposedly higher than this quality image from its French ancestor satellite.

The image is too high quality for this forum so here is the link



http://geocento.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/FSS_Pleiades_Venice_Italy_1-scaled.jpe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, I know that is a funny mustache. The thing I always take away from these kinds of things is how people who don't follow the Egyptian military about all these training exercises -- and that they train quite a bit are always brutally criticized compared to Israel -- don't even realize how much they actually do train. And this specific JTAC is really for the entire branched of the SOFs of the army. They're the ones who go ahead of enemy lines and request specific airstrikes, just like those heroes in 1973 that were dropped off at nighttime way into the middle of Sinai at the passes! What bravery. These criticizers don't even know about the Rapid Deployment Forces to protect Sinai and keep bringing up 1967 lol.
> 
> This isn't our father's MiG-21 where you just hook up the missile and sometimes it fires and most of the time it's a dud lol. There is quite the technical routine in the Rafale from diagnostics runs to possible missile condition after attachment.
> 
> View attachment 746791
> 
> 
> BTW, @Philip the Arab , @Wilhelm II , @HD Seeker-5000 , @ARCH٤R and @The SC and anyone else who wants to answer this question: If God forbid they attack the dam, and a portion takes off from Sudan while let's say the Rafales and F-16s take off from Aswan and aerial refueling will be needed for both ways, will the UAE offer its tanker service like it does for any "non-war" related requests? And can it under its purchase agreement?
> 
> I find this question very interesting because the UAE and Egypt are like one. They're allowed to use Egypt as a base to do whatever they want in Libya and if we needed any bases in the US to run joint operations like in Yemen, they would easily have access to that. But what about the sensitive issue of automatically becoming a participant in this war if they do provide tanker service? Are they even allowed to? I ask that question too because the US sales of their tankers to anyone else but Israel comes with HUGE clauses as to how far they can venture and possibly the involvement in war. Not sure about the latter. Would love to hear everyone's opinion.


There is an ongoing land forces exercise with the UAE as we speak (The launch of the joint Egyptian-Emirati training activities (Zayed 3) in the United Arab Emirates) that will be going on for the next 2 weeks!
A tanker at this stage in not even needed as the Egyptian fighter planes can land in Sudan and refuel there..

*Zayed 3 joint military exercise*











IF..there is war..it will be mainly a land war with air cover and interception..because the best results will come from taking the whole area of the DAM with it and without destroying it..since that area belongs to Sudan Historically.. and Ethiopia does not recognize the deals that were made during the British presence in the region.. Sudan can also skip those deals and just claim its lands back..and there is already a small war going on between the population of those lands and the Ethiopian government.. so these tribes will certainly participate with Sudan and Egypt if they make the move..and at least supply them with valuable intel about Ethiopian's army moves..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

khanasifm said:


> If I am not mistaken Egyptian we’re given mica but no meteor part of first order not sure about second , anyone seen meteor on Egyptian aircraft ?
> Pictures ?



To add to what The SC said, the EAF is renowned for not loading up it's aircraft with much of its inventory. For example, the SCALP has been in Egypt for quite some time yet we haven't seen a single pic or moment where one of the EAF Rafales is carrying one. As a matter of fact, there was only a SIPRI inventory article (they're usually pretty accurate but have made mistakes) that confirmed France had fixed the US component that prevented the sale of the SCALPs to Egypt and that the EAF had received all 50 it had ordered. This was almost a year and a half ago yet not one single comment from the armed forces or a single pic until a couple of months ago when we saw those pics of one of the SCALPs on static display with the MICAs and they were having some briefing in Egypt! 

Another source claims Egypt acquired more than 100 SCALPs! Why they play these games is an Egyptian military trait, strategy call it whatever you want. They don't like to display all their power in a showing off way and all of a sudden, especially with those very potent weapons. 

Even some of the Russians claim that not only the long range R-27ER has been sold to Egypt with the MiG-29/35s, but also the RVV-AE or R-77-1 with 110km range. Yet we've only seen the RVV-SD, or the newly modernized R-77 with 80km range. They're a bit weird when it comes to that kind of thing.

They're very secretive about the heavy duty weapons that Israel and the US don't want us to have. I expect the same treatment will be done with the meteor once it arrives or if it's already there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt will get a spy satellite like the UAE FalconEye 2 probably, Pleaides is what it is based off but the FalconEye 2 is upgraded.
Here is some imagery for you guys to take a look at from the Pleaides satellite. It is such a good quality, and this may even be a blurred image to hide its true capabilities. UAE, and Egypt in the future now has really good Image intelligence capabilities, and most likely there is intelligence sharing between UAE and Egypt.



http://geocento.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/FSS_Pleiades_Melbourne_Australia_2-scaled.jpe





http://geocento.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/FSS_Pleiades_Melbourne_Australia_1-scaled.jpe

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt will get a spy satellite like the UAE FalconEye 2 probably, Pleaides is what it is based off but the FalconEye 2 is upgraded.
> Here is some imagery for you guys to take a look at from the Pleaides satellite. It is such a good quality, and this may even be a blurred image to hide its true capabilities. UAE, and Egypt in the future now has really good Image intelligence capabilities, and most likely there is intelligence sharing between UAE and Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> http://geocento.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/FSS_Pleiades_Melbourne_Australia_2-scaled.jpe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://geocento.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/FSS_Pleiades_Melbourne_Australia_1-scaled.jpe


One need to have a cluster of the Pleiades satellites in order to be fully efficient.. at least 2.. But with the UAE having one and Egypt getting another one, they can cooperate efficiently in the region..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Good question, I don't know if UAE would allow tankers to be used. They have used them over Libya and the French didn't seem to object but this is a different type of matter altogether.
> 
> It is hard to predict, I guess we'll have to wait and I see I suppose. IMO if they were willing to give tanker support they might as well participate with their Mirage-2000s as well. UAE could pull off an operation alone, its too bad they aren't as focused on the issue as they should be. I think it is a matter of national security to help Egypt and it would be important for the UAE, but I can't say for certain.



I would think based on the brotherly love between both countries that not only would they help Egypt with the tankers if they don't break any usage agreements, they would probably offer intel and possibly additional, heavier commitments and not only that, we could very well see Saudi do something very impressive to also assist Egypt. Although I'm tempted to think that Egypt doesn't want to get them involved for the sake of keeping them out of another mess, but the tankers I think will be a must, despite the proximity from where they area in Sudan.



The SC said:


> There is an ongoing land forces exercise with the UAE as we speak and will be going for the next 2 weeks!
> A tanker at this stage in not even needed as the Egyptian fighter planes can land in Sudan and refuel there..



While it's true that the Gerd is almost walking distance from the Sudanese border and probably a 10 minute flight in an F-16 from Khartoum (not even in afterburner), I don't think that will be the only launching site. As a matter of fact, I think they will limit the launching from Sudan for the sake of that country even though it's also in need of its water. But if they'll be conducting air strikes, I guarantee that most of the flights will be out of Aswan and a longer route along the coast line at low altitude along the Red Sea and come in from the east.

Remember, they don't have to only destroy the dam, they have to perform a complete military strategy where they take out all AD sites first, command and control centers, airports, aircraft etc. So I wouldn't be surprised to see the navy launching Ka-52s but especially apaches at nighttime. A lot of MiG action with Kryptons and Rafales with SCALPs. This won't be easy and I think like Shoukry said, it will destabilize the area big time.



The SC said:


> IF..there is war..it will be mainly a land war with air cover and interception..because the best results will come from taking the whole area of the DAM with it and without destroying it..



Really? You think they're going to take it over instead of destroying it? That might be the best solution, but if I'm reading all the signs, especially what shoukry said, the plan is different and holding it could get them mired in a long term commitment they don't need. But I do think they will drop off a bunch of SOF with explosives to set up a prelim diversion and provide real-time and onsite intel. Bomb and destroy the crap out of it and as much of their military structure until they sign on the dotted line.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I would think based on the brotherly love between both countries that not only would they help Egypt with the tankers if they don't break any usage agreements, they would probably offer intel and possibly additional, heavier commitments and not only that, we could very well see Saudi do something very impressive to also assist Egypt. Although I'm tempted to think that Egypt doesn't want to get them involved for the sake of keeping them out of another mess, but the tankers I think will be a must, despite the proximity from where they area in Sudan.
> 
> 
> 
> While it's true that the Gerd is almost walking distance from the Sudanese border and probably a 10 minute flight in an F-16 from Khartoum (not even in afterburner), I don't think that will be the only launching site. As a matter of fact, I think they will limit the launching from Sudan for the sake of that country even though it's also in need of its water. But if they'll be conducting air strikes, I guarantee that most of the flights will be out of Aswan and a longer route along the coast line at low altitude along the Red Sea and come in from the east.
> 
> Remember, they don't have to only destroy the dam, they have to perform a complete military strategy where they take out all AD sites first, command and control centers, airports, aircraft etc. So I wouldn't be surprised to see the navy launching Ka-52s but especially apaches at nighttime. A lot of MiG action with Kryptons and Rafales with SCALPs. This won't be easy and I think like Shoukry said, it will destabilize the area big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You think they're going to take it over instead of destroying it? That might be the best solution, but if I'm reading all the signs, especially what shoukry said, the plan is different and holding it could get them mired in a long term commitment they don't need. But I do think they will drop off a bunch of SOF with explosives to set up a prelim diversion and provide real-time and onsite intel. Bomb and destroy the crap out of it and as much of their military structure until they sign on the dotted line.


Nop Bro..holding it till either Ethiopia signs the deal or keep it and go to the UN with the case of it being historically on Sudanese land.. then keep it for good with a financial compensation to Ethiopia for half the price of its construction..HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Nop Bro..holding it till either Ethiopia signs the deal or keep it and go to the UN with the case of it being historically on Sudanese land.. then keep it for good with a financial compensation to Ethiopia for half the price of its construction..HaHaHa!



If they pull that off, that would be the most impressive military accomplishment since Blitzkrieg! lol
I bet you the E-2Cs will be VERY busy. Dropping paras in will be difficult unless they know for sure they've taken out all SAMs and the few Su-27s in the Ethiopian air force. lumbering C-130s at drop-off altitudes will make easy targets for even just one Pechora.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

GERD dam crisis highlights the need for an Arab cruise missile, Egypt could acquire any amount (hopefully in the thousands) without being limited by MTCR restrictions.

Although suicide UAVs could be useful for use from Sudan, their payloads are too low. You could easily destroy air defense systems, as shown in Syria though so they would be useful in initial attacks.







RCS on this drone is likely so small, Ethiopian SAMs wouldn't see it until it is on top of them. Flying wings are inherently stealthy, and combined with its small size is where I came up with that conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If they pull that off, that would be the most impressive military accomplishment since Blitzkrieg! lol
> I bet you the E-2Cs will be VERY busy. Dropping paras in will be difficult unless they know for sure they've taken out all SAMs and the few Su-27s in the Ethiopian air force. lumbering C-130s at drop-off altitudes will make easy targets for even just one Pechora.


The Thunderbolt units are already there.. we are talking about 12 km distance here.. after SEAD/DEAD it a matter of few minutes before they are there with their Sudanese counterparts..






The arrival of a very large number of Egyptian forces personnel to the State of Sudan in preparation for the launch of the largest military maneuver between the two armies from 26-31 of this month under the name "Protectors of the Nile".

In addition to the arrival of large columns for the first time from various branches and specialties, including equipment from the ground forces, armored vehicles and air defense systems, which arrived by sea on board the “Freedom 3” ship belonging to the Egyptian Armed Forces.

https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/22/مصر-والسودان-تستعدان-للقيام-بحملة-عسك/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

BTW:

*Signs of war .. Ethiopian forces supported by militias are heading to areas controlled by Sudan after 20 years*​Sudanese media reported, today, Friday, that crowds of Ethiopian forces supported by the Amhara militia headed towards the Ethiopian Qatrand settlement within the Sudanese lands of Al-Fashaqa in the state of Gedaref.

This comes two weeks after the Sudanese army took control of the Ethiopian "Shay Bait" settlement inside the lands of Al-Fashaqa.

Last January, Sudan was able to regain 17 regions and 8 settlements within its eastern borders, which were protected by Ethiopian militias, after battles that broke out last November and led to the recovery of 90% of these lands.

The movement of the Ethiopian forces came after battles that took place last Tuesday between the Sudanese army and the Ethiopian forces, and the former succeeded in recovering 20 thousand acres that had been controlled by the Ethiopians since 1995, 3 km from the Anfal camp.


https://stepagency-sy.net/2021/05/21/بوادر-حرب-قوات-إثيوبية-مدعومة-بمليشيا/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abid123

Is Rafale or SU-35 better?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Thunderbolt units are already there.. we are talking about 12 km distance here.. after SEAD/DEAD it a matter of few minutes before they are there with their Sudanese counterparts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arrival of a very large number of Egyptian forces personnel to the State of Sudan in preparation for the launch of the largest military maneuver between the two armies from 26-31 of this month under the name "Protectors of the Nile".
> 
> In addition to the arrival of large columns for the first time from various branches and specialties, including equipment from the ground forces, armored vehicles and air defense systems, which arrived by sea on board the “Freedom 3” ship belonging to the Egyptian Armed Forces.
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/05/22/مصر-والسودان-تستعدان-للقيام-بحملة-عسك/



I saw that. Not sure that pans out to a takeover scenario as you've outlined, but it's possible. I think this is more political than anything but you never know. That's a much more difficult operation, let alone costly and time consuming. it would make for the best result as we really don't want to destroy the dam. We don't want the people of Ethiopia to suffer the loss of a great economic and prosperous project like that. But not at cost of our water. 

Plus Ethiopia is mired with Eritrea which would be happy to help Egypt out. I don't think Ethiopia realized how serious this was and played it like a game and is about to get its teeth knocked out, shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

First tests of the Rafale *F4*






And for those who think that the new Egyptian Rafale fighter will be F3R standard.. they should know that the F3R will be up in 2022 and the F4 to start in 2022 up to 2030.. also surprise! surprise!.. there is talk about F5 and F6 and even F7 as France plans to keep the _Rafale in_ service until 2070..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, I know that is a funny mustache. The thing I always take away from these kinds of things is how people who don't follow the Egyptian military about all these training exercises -- and that they train quite a bit are always brutally criticized compared to Israel -- don't even realize how much they actually do train. And this specific JTAC is really for the entire branched of the SOFs of the army. They're the ones who go ahead of enemy lines and request specific airstrikes, just like those heroes in 1973 that were dropped off at nighttime way into the middle of Sinai at the passes! What bravery. These criticizers don't even know about the Rapid Deployment Forces to protect Sinai and keep bringing up 1967 lol.
> 
> This isn't our father's MiG-21 where you just hook up the missile and sometimes it fires and most of the time it's a dud lol. There is quite the technical routine in the Rafale from diagnostics runs to possible missile condition after attachment.
> 
> View attachment 746791
> 
> 
> BTW, @Philip the Arab , @Wilhelm II , @HD Seeker-5000 , @ARCH٤R and @The SC and anyone else who wants to answer this question: If God forbid they attack the dam, and a portion takes off from Sudan while let's say the Rafales and F-16s take off from Aswan and aerial refueling will be needed for both ways, will the UAE offer its tanker service like it does for any "non-war" related requests? And can it under its purchase agreement?
> 
> I find this question very interesting because the UAE and Egypt are like one. They're allowed to use Egypt as a base to do whatever they want in Libya and if we needed any bases in the US to run joint operations like in Yemen, they would easily have access to that. But what about the sensitive issue of automatically becoming a participant in this war if they do provide tanker service? Are they even allowed to? I ask that question too because the US sales of their tankers to anyone else but Israel comes with HUGE clauses as to how far they can venture and possibly the involvement in war. Not sure about the latter. Would love to hear everyone's opinion.


It's hard to say because future is not clear maybe Ethiopia receive a superpower support but I think there is many options like sudani or Saudi bases fighter to fighter refueling or missile launching from Sudan or Saudi
I think it's possible because Egypt is big Allie and special country for UAE but also I think no need for it because Sudan is best base for attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> That is true..because Meteor wasn't tested on Rafale till 3 months ago.. the deal was 6 years ago..


3 months ago?!!!!!!! Even James may is faster


The SC said:


> First tests of the Rafale *F4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who think that the new Egyptian Rafale fighter will be F3R standard.. they should know that the F3R will be up in 2022 and the F4 to start in 2022 up to 2030.. also surprise! surprise!.. there is talk about F5 and F6 and even F7 as France plans to keep the _Rafale in_ service until 2070..


I can't understand why France Germany and Spain are waiting for 
Jumping from forth generation fighters to sixth generation fighters 
The have no limits to buy f35


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> 3 months ago?!!!!!!! Even James may is faster
> 
> I can't understand why France Germany and Spain are waiting for
> Jumping from forth generation fighters to sixth generation fighters
> The have no limits to buy f35


They are going on with their FCAS..


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> They are going on with their FCAS..


Before that If Russia do something in Ukraine or Belarus and war will begin then russian surface to air systems will hunting ducks
I hope Egypt will join in UAE russian fighter project

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Before that If Russia do something in Ukraine or Belarus and war will begin then russian surface to air systems will hunting ducks
> I hope Egypt will join in UAE russian fighter project


Even if Egypt does not join the project..it will get that 5th generation fighter as it will be manufactured in the UAE.. that was the deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> GERD dam crisis highlights the need for an Arab cruise missile, Egypt could acquire any amount (hopefully in the thousands) without being limited by MTCR restrictions.
> 
> Although suicide UAVs could be useful for use from Sudan, their payloads are too low. You could easily destroy air defense systems, as shown in Syria though so they would be useful in initial attacks.
> 
> View attachment 746799
> 
> 
> RCS on this drone is likely so small, Ethiopian SAMs wouldn't see it until it is on top of them. Flying wings are inherently stealthy, and combined with its small size is where I came up with that conclusion.


A lot of options for a cruise missile are there..
*Greece-Egypt-Cyprus sign military cooperation deal *

https://greekcitytimes.com/2021/04/07/greece-egypt-cyprus-military-deal/

Greece has the Makedon project that Egypt can develop with them in a joint venture..












There are other options with China, Ukraine, And the UAE and KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> A lot of options for a cruise missile are there..
> *Greece-Egypt-Cyprus sign military cooperation deal *
> 
> https://greekcitytimes.com/2021/04/07/greece-egypt-cyprus-military-deal/
> 
> Greece has the Makedon project that Egypt can develop with them in a joint venture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other options with China, Ukraine, And the UAE and KSA..


I am 98% sure Halcon is developing a cruise missile similar to the MUPSOW or TORGOS which Denel helped Pakistan develop into the Ra'ad ALCM.














Or maybe a system like Raptor 3 with TV/IIR guidance which allows pinpoint accuracy and very long ranges of 300km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> I am 98% sure Halcon is developing a cruise missile similar to the MUPSOW or TORGOS which Denel helped Pakistan develop into the Ra'ad ALCM.


It can be.. and the options are numerous..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Troops from the Egyptian army and the Egyptian thunderbolt in Sudan*

















*Urgent*..Alarabyia

Ethiopia: We will review our relationship with the US if it continues to meddle in our affairs..

This came after The U.S. imposed “wide-ranging” economic sanctions against Ethiopia today to push the African nation led by a Nobel laureate to end violence in Tigray that has killed thousands of people and displaced hundreds of thousands more.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rict-economic-aid-to-ethiopia-over-tigray-war




Philip the Arab said:


> I am 98% sure Halcon is developing a cruise missile similar to the MUPSOW or TORGOS which Denel helped Pakistan develop into the Ra'ad ALCM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 747067
> 
> 
> View attachment 747068
> 
> 
> Or maybe a system like Raptor 3 with TV/IIR guidance which allows pinpoint accuracy and very long ranges of 300km.


Hopefully the UAE does that.. it is not out of its reach..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Hopefully the UAE does that.. it is not out of its reach..


Of course not, it can be done in a few years. If you can develop a cruise anti ship missile, you can develop a land attack anti ship missile.

They are both overlapping technologies, and checking LinkedIn will tell you a lot about the people at Halcons skill sets related to this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Of course not, it can be done in a few years. If you can develop a cruise anti ship missile, you can develop a land attack anti ship missile.


The cruise anti-ship missile is easier to develop..
Here is a good read about it..

https://www.ifri.org/sites/default/files/atoms/files/Gormley.pdf

* Maybe this is why the UAE HAS-250 is much bigger than most Anti-ship cruise missiles .. it will allow the conversion easily..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> * Maybe this is why the UAE HAS-250 is much bigger than most Anti-ship cruise missiles .. it will allow the conversion easily..


In my opinion, they are hiding info about the real range but only offering export range of 250km. You would just need to get rid of radar sensor, and add a IR seeker with automatic target recognition.


Chinese missile like YJ-62 can reach 400km in its real version with a 210kg warhead.

Let's not derail the thread though we can discuss this on Made in UAE.


Some related news



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396902645051297796

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> In my opinion, they are hiding info about the real range but only offering export range of 250km. You would just need to get rid of radar sensor, and add a IR seeker with automatic target recognition.
> 
> 
> Chinese missile like YJ-62 can reach 400km in its real version with a 210kg warhead.
> 
> Let's not derail the thread though we can discuss this on Made in UAE.
> 
> 
> Some related news
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396902645051297796


This concerns Egypt too..

Not only that..it needs TERCOM..

Yes but the Silkworm can reach 700km or more when modified.. Egypt has this missile and for a long time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> A lot of options for a cruise missile are there..
> *Greece-Egypt-Cyprus sign military cooperation deal *
> 
> https://greekcitytimes.com/2021/04/07/greece-egypt-cyprus-military-deal/
> 
> Greece has the Makedon project that Egypt can develop with them in a joint venture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other options with China, Ukraine, And the UAE and KSA..



I honestly see Greece has the best option for such a project. Honestly a project like this with Greece better suits Egypts requirements. The UAE does have not have any experience developing such missile nor do the have any advanced manufacturing capabilities for such a project. All they will propably be doing is paying the billions of dollars and relying on engineers form Denel and South Africa and on foreing companets on there missiles's. A good point to talk about thou is Egypts requirments are different than that of the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> I honestly see Greece has the best option for such a project. Honestly a project like this with Greece better suits Egypts requirements. The UAE does have not have any experience developing such missile nor do the have any advanced manufacturing capabilities for such a project. All they will propably be doing is paying the billions of dollars and relying on engineers form Denel and South Africa and on foreing companets on there missiles's. A good point to talk about thou is Egypts requirments are different than that of the UAE.


Problem is Greece is broke and has no experience in this field, and actually Denel Dynamics is dead they aren't working there anymore. They moved to the UAE in droves, and have no association with Denel at all.

Using foreign engineers is not new, it has been done hugely during Operation Paperclip using German engineers to develop America's ballistic, and space program.North Koreans used many Ukranians which helped them develop the HUGE capabilities they have today.


Even Turkey which is probably the most industrialized nation in the MENA imports many crucial parts of their missiles, and it doesn't matter the world is globalized my friend. Fact is, nobody produces everything it is impossible, it is step by step to nationalize the missile wherever possible. Having access to software and design process is the most important part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

Philip the Arab said:


> Problem is Greece is broke and has no experience in this field, and actually Denel Dynamics is dead they aren't working there anymore. They moved to the UAE in droves, and have no association with Denel at all.
> 
> Using foreign engineers is not new, it has been done hugely during Operation Paperclip using German engineers to develop America's ballistic, and space program.North Koreans used many Ukranians which helped them develop the HUGE capabilities they have today.
> 
> 
> Even Turkey which is probably the most industrialized nation in the MENA imports many crucial parts of their missiles, and it doesn't matter the world is globalized my friend. Fact is, nobody produces everything it is impossible, it is step by step to nationalize the missile wherever possible. Designing, and having access to software and design process is the most important part.



But Greece's Aerospace industry is alot superior than that of Denel Dynamics and has been around for a lot longer. Beside both countries have a lot of shared and common interests, the UAE does not have the same problems as Egypt. They will not want to fund expensive and sofisticate project thats of no use to them and is just for Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> But Greece's Aerospace industry is alot supiour than that of Denel Dynamics and has been around for a lot longer. Beside both countries have a lot of shared and common interests, the UAE does not have the same problems as Egypt. They will not want to fund expensive and sofisticate project thats of no use to them and is just for Egypt.


Agree to disagree, I don't want to derail the thread bro but how about we discuss this somewhere else in the Made in UAE thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

HD Seeker-5000 said:


> But Greece's Aerospace industry is alot superior than that of Denel Dynamics and has been around for a lot longer. Beside both countries have a lot of shared and common interests, the UAE does not have the same problems as Egypt. They will not want to fund expensive and sofisticate project thats of no use to them and is just for Egypt.


Yes indeed the Makedon project exist already and based on European technologies..Greece is a EU country and part of NATO too..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Yes indeed the Makedon project exist already and based on European technologies..Greece is a EU country and part of NATO too..


It does not exist anymore bro, the idea was abandoned a while ago it is from the early 2000s.

Relying on the EU is very bad they are much more likely to sanction than other countries like China and India especially if you have good diplomatic and economic ties. For example, India will never sanction UAE because they have so many expats there, and export a lot to the UAE it would affect their economy greatly which is why buying from them is a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Agree to disagree, I don't want to derail the thread bro but how about we discuss this somewhere else in the Made in UAE thread.


The UAE has the HAS-250 for now.. we all like that.. it is a potent weapon.. We look forward with great interest to its land attack version that will be pretty sophisticated also..

It was cancelled because of financial problems Greece went through.. but Egypt and KSA can revive it easily..

Not talking about relying on the EU.. this technology is already at hand.. One can add to it or modify it to its liking through China technologies or others..

For the present short term the Makedon is ready for a JV.. So it should be considered as an Egyptian option.. and mostly as it is of European technologies.. it can be carried by the Rafale for the air version, the Gowind, Meko200 and the Type-209 1400MOD submarines or the coming Scorpene subs for the naval version and from land also as ground to ground.. a 500 km range to start with is pretty good..


* We are not talking about the UAE here.. since it is already developping its cruise missiles..it doesn't need the Makedon.. But Egypt will certainly benefit from acquiring its technologies..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Scud and FROG-7 during October war

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HD Seeker-5000

The SC said:


> The UAE has the HAS-250 for now.. we all like that.. it is a potent weapon.. We look forward with great interest to its land attack version that will be pretty sophisticated also..
> 
> It was cancelled because of financial problems Greece went through.. but Egypt and KSA can revive it easily..
> 
> Not talking about relying on the EU.. this technology is already at hand.. One can add to it or modify it to its liking through China technologies or others..
> 
> For the present short term the Makedon is ready for a JV.. So it should be considered as an Egyptian option.. and mostly as it is of European technologies.. it can be carried by the Rafale for the air version , the Gowind, Meko200 and the Type-209 1400MOD submarines or the coming Scorpene subs for the naval version and from land also as ground to ground.. a 500 km range to start with is pretty good..
> 
> 
> * We are not talking about the UAE here.. since it is already developping its cruise missiles..it doesn't need the Makedon.. But Egypt will certainly benefit from acquiring its technologies..



And they have experince building missile fuel and Engines too since the 50-60s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> In my opinion, they are hiding info about the real range but only offering export range of 250km. You would just need to get rid of radar sensor, and add a IR seeker with automatic target recognition.
> 
> 
> Chinese missile like YJ-62 can reach 400km in its real version with a 210kg warhead.
> 
> Let's not derail the thread though we can discuss this on Made in UAE.
> 
> 
> Some related news
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396902645051297796


I'm not sure about this weak president

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> I'm not sure about this weak president


Joe Biden is a puppet for Kamala and Democrats in Congress, he barely knows his name on a good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Do we know if the Volcanoes are already in the Berghaminis or they're still on order? I haven't been following that very closely. Reason I ask is if they are, that could be a heck of an option from the Red Sea if the time comes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Do we know if the Volcanoes are already in the Berghaminis or they're still on order? I haven't been following that very closely. Reason I ask is if they are, that could be a heck of an option from the Red Sea if the time comes.


Don't really know yet to be honest, but yes they would be a useful ground attack platform for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Don't really know yet to be honest, but yes they would be a useful ground attack platform for sure.



I probably doubt it and honestly I haven't read up on the complete article that @The SC posted about it and am a little behind on that particular item, but my guess is they just negotiated the deal and it will be added in the near future. But imagine the possibility of having that option. That Gerd will be obliterated and then we'll have to deal with whatever consequences come from that since the Ethiopian foreign minister said they're monitoring the Sudanese/Egyptian exercises and they don't have a problem with it as long as it's not directed at Ethiopia LOLOL and should there be war, Ethiopia has a very strong army and will retaliate in kind.

Stand-off munitions available to the EAF.
- KH-31 & KH-35 KH-29
- SCALPs
- AASM
Closer munitions
- GBU-12,15,16, 24, 27
- AGM 65 Maverick
- AGM-88 HARM if they can use them on targets other than radars
- JDAMs
- A LOT of general purpose bombs to even incendiary ones
Then a lot of the close ones like the Hellfires etc.

If the Su-35s were ready which I think is super unlikely and we know what munitions package came with them, wolly wolly! Wonder what role the Sudanese Nanchangs & MiG-29s & Su-24will be in?

I don't think Egypt was ever unreasonable with Ethiopia and 11 years trying to negotiate with them. How much more can be done?











Like SC was saying, this is no ordinary exercise. The Egyptian Army is bringing in a lot of stuff that is usually never bothers to. It's pretty obvious they're preparing for something big. 6500 tones Al Hurreya 2 cargo ship has carried a lot of shtuff to the area!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Stand-off munitions available to the EAF.
> - KH-31 & KH-35 KH-29
> - SCALPs
> - AASM


Egypt needs more standoff munitions in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt needs more standoff munitions in my opinion.



Agreed. But if you think about it, the KH series are 3 of them while the AASM's are 2 weight categories and we're thinking the Su-35 will be coming with some pretty good new stuff, and not just long range A2A. Also the SCALPs are only going to add up in numbers. So I guess when you put that together, the quantity is pretty good and doesn't necessarily have to be different types. Just more of the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Agreed. But if you think about it, the KH series are 3 of them while the AASM's are 2 weight categories and we're thinking the Su-35 will be coming with some pretty good new stuff, and not just long range A2A. Also the SCALPs are only going to add up in numbers. So I guess when you put that together, the quantity is pretty good and doesn't necessarily have to be different types. Just more of the same.


I think a JDAM type kit with a jet engine would be very effective, weird nobody explored the concept very far yet. Boeing looked at the concept, but nobody wanted it so it was not put into production. Only problem is, GPS/INS is not very good for a sophisticated opponent although, I don't think anybody will call Ethiopia sophisticated. You could augment the guidance with an RF link in theory like the Turkish Lacin kit which will allow IR/TV man in the loop.

I hope UAE approaches that, it will be a cheap SOW that can deliver a fairly large warhead to a few hundred km easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

In the shadow of the following article:
*Egypt’s transition away from American weapons is a national security issue*

https://www.defensenews.com/opinion...merican-weapons-is-a-national-security-issue/


*Rational *Egyptian weapons demands from the US are as follows:

- Upgrade of 100 F-16 fighters to the Viper standard .. and the upgrade of the older blocks to a lesser standard suitable for advanced training and ground support missions..












- Upgrade the Abrams to the latest standard + developing the production line and increasing the percentage of the local component + raising the number to 1500 tanks + Upgrade the stock of M-60 to the Mini Abrams standard locally..












- Upgrade the Apache to Standard 6 with Longbow Radar .. at least 36 radars + increased number to 60 helicopters + 1000 Hellfire missiles of the latest version as an increase in inventory..







- Upgrade the E2-C Hawkeye early warning aircraft fleet to the E2-D standard and increasing the number to 12 units..







- Acquiring 6 ISR G550 aircraft equipped by Raytheon







- Upgrade the C-130 Hercules fleet to standard "J" super Hercules locally and contracting 6 new aircrafts of the same type other than the previous two, including one for reconnaissance and electronic warfare and two for air refueling..

















- Upgrade the Chinook fleet to the (F) standard, and the number to be increased to 30 helicopters of the same model







- Upgrade the 400 M109 155mm cannon to the A6 standard And contracting for 50 more of the A7 standard..








So all that Egypt needs from the US is the Upgrading of the aforementioned ... and other things, such as ammunition, radars, and a few other old systems that come as second priority..


And before these upgrades..Egypt should receive what it had already contracted for:

- 2 C-130J military transport aircraft, supposed to be delivered in 2019 and two years later, they are not delivered yet..
- 2 E2-C from the US surplus have not been delivered yet..
- 38 MLRS launcher platforms have not been delivered yet..
- Approximately 1,000 MRAP (second batch) armored vehicles have not been delivered yet..
- 8 Super Sea Spirit anti-submarine helicopters have not been delivered yet..
- A number of Airtractor anti-terror attack aircraft have not been delivered yet..
- 400 Hellfire missiles to compensate for the loss of the Egyptian stockpile .. not delivered yet..
- 10 new Apache helicopters not delivered yet..
- Large quantities of ammunition and weapons have not been delivered, although they were supposed to be delivered before 2020 ....

If Egypt had relied on the US for its national security, it would have lost it, Just as Mubarak said, : "whom ever is counting on the US cover .. is naked"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Joe Biden is a puppet for Kamala and Democrats in Congress, he barely knows his name on a good day.


This man or this party will lose ground to China and Russia


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> In the shadow of the following article:
> *Egypt’s transition away from American weapons is a national security issue*
> 
> https://www.defensenews.com/opinion...merican-weapons-is-a-national-security-issue/
> 
> 
> Rational Egyptian weapons demands from the US are as follows:
> 
> - Upgrade of 100 F-16 fighters to the Viper standard .. and the upgrade of the older blocks to a lesser standard suitable for advanced training and ground support missions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Upgrade the Abrams to the latest standard + developing the production line and increasing the percentage of the local component + raising the number to 1500 tanks + Upgrade the stock of M-60 to the Mini Abrams standard locally..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Upgrade the Apache to Standard 6 with Longbow Radar .. at least 36 radars + increased number to 60 helicopters + 1000 Hellfire missiles of the latest version as an increase in inventory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Upgrade the E2-C E-2C Hawkeye early warning aircraft fleet to the E2-D standard and increasing the number to 12 units..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Acquiring 6 ISR G550 aircraft equipped by Raytheon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Upgrade the C-130 Hercules fleet to standard "J" super Hercules locally and contracting 6 new aircrafts of the same type other than the previous two, including one for reconnaissance and electronic warfare and two for air refueling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Upgrade the Chinook fleet to the (F) standard, and the number to be increased to 30 helicopters of the same model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Upgrading the 400 M109 155mm cannon to the A6 standard And contracting for 50 more of the A7 standard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all that Egypt needs from the US is the Upgrading of the aforementioned ... and other things, such as ammunition, radars, and a few other old systems come as second priority..
> 
> 
> And before these upgrades..Egypt should receive what it had already contracted for:
> 
> - 2 C-130J military transport aircraft, supposed to be delivered in 2019 and two years later, they are not delivered yet..
> - 2 E2-C from the US surplus have not been delivered yet..
> - 38 MLRS launcher platforms have not been delivered yet..
> - Approximately 1,000 MRAP (second batch) armored vehicles have not been delivered yet..
> - 8 Super Sea Spirit anti-submarine helicopters have not been delivered yet..
> - A number of Airtractor anti-terror attack aircraft have not been delivered yet..
> - 400 Hellfire missiles to compensate for the loss of the Egyptian stockpile .. not delivered yet..
> - 10 new Apache helicopters not delivered yet..
> - Large quantities of ammunition and weapons have not been delivered, although they were supposed to be delivered before 2020 ....
> 
> If Egypt had relied on the US for its national security, it would have lost it, Just as Mubarak said, : "whom ever is counting on the US cover .. is naked"


Hope to see that sleepy Joe understand the reality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Hope to see that sleepy Joe understand the reality


The thing is..even if he understands..he can't go against the US legislature that has a law to keep Usrael ahead of Arabs in all matters of technologies..especially in the military field.. thus insuring it has some edge over its neighbors..
The Arabs on their parts are working hard to minimize that technological gap.. it seems like a technological race against the US itself..So, one can just imagine how hard it is..But it is still good to compete against the best..It at least pushes you to do your best..and advance forward .. even slowly is better than not making a move..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The thing is..even if he understands..he can't go against the US legislature that has a law to keep Usrael ahead of Arabs in all matters of technologies..especially in the military field.. thus insuring it has some edge over its neighbors..
> The Arabs on their parts are working hard to minimize that technological gap.. it seems like a technological race against the US itself..So, one can just imagine how hard it is..But it is still good to compete against the best..It at least pushes you to do your best..and advance forward .. even slowly is better than not making a move..


So we must say bye bye to Americans and let them losing influence in Egypt by their weapons 
That's not bad we lost many years to waiting for those American weapons
Do you think USA will allow European or South Africa or Koreans to upgrade our American weapons?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> So we must say bye bye to Americans and let them losing influence in Egypt by their weapons
> That's not bad we lost many years to waiting for those American weapons
> Do you think USA will allow European or South Africa or Koreans to upgrade our American weapons?


Read post #7357..lol

There is stil their obliged aid to upgrade with or get new US "allowed" weapons..But not to count on the US.. maybe 10% is fair in this case..

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


>



Anyone know what that mobile module is for? I would give a hint but it would make it too easy! 



The SC said:


> *Rational *Egyptian weapons demands from the US are as follows:
> 
> - Upgrade of 100 F-16 fighters to the Viper standard .. and the upgrade of the older blocks to a lesser standard suitable for advanced training and ground support missions..



Yes, the full blown Viper upgrade including the AIM-120C7 and 9X since CiSMOA is signed and upgrade the radars to the AESA radar and the new Link-16 Theater data link and the offered upgrade munitions packages LOLOL! It cost around $1.8B for about 8 aircraft to be upgraded heck why not incentivize the US to pay a portion or the full amount for the upgrade and bypass the aid for many of the other items you listed? It would be a miracle if it ever happened.



The SC said:


> - Upgrade the Apache to Standard 6 with Longbow Radar .. at least 36 radars + increased number to 60 helicopters + 1000 Hellfire missiles of the latest version as an increase in inventory..



LONG OVERDUE we've been talking about these for 10 damn years!!! Long Bow is hardly a revolutionary feature anymore and the Ka-52's have their own combined towering radars that can be bought if they wanted to. Just stupid on the Americans' part but they're seen no we're going other places.



The SC said:


> - Upgrade the E2-C Hawkeye early warning aircraft fleet to the E2-D standard and increasing the number to 12 units..



That's a good one considering the new contract with NATO and also additional operational duties with the USAF and USN.




The SC said:


> - Acquiring 6 ISR G550 aircraft equipped by Raytheon



Now this is an interesting one. This is a bit strange considering the recent upgrade, very recent upgrade of the Beechcract 1900Cs. This is just a better and much more modern variant so why have the two kinds? I'm a bit perplexed about that.



The SC said:


> - Upgrade the 400 M109 155mm cannon to the A6 standard And contracting for 50 more of the A7 standard..



Sounds like they didn't like the South Korean one they tested a few years ago, remember that?



The SC said:


> And before these upgrades..Egypt should receive what it had already contracted for:
> 
> - 2 C-130J military transport aircraft, supposed to be delivered in 2019 and two years later, they are not delivered yet..
> - 2 E2-C from the US surplus have not been delivered yet..
> - 38 MLRS launcher platforms have not been delivered yet..
> - Approximately 1,000 MRAP (second batch) armored vehicles have not been delivered yet..
> - 8 Super Sea Spirit anti-submarine helicopters have not been delivered yet..
> - A number of Airtractor anti-terror attack aircraft have not been delivered yet..
> - 400 Hellfire missiles to compensate for the loss of the Egyptian stockpile .. not delivered yet..
> - 10 new Apache helicopters not delivered yet..
> - Large quantities of ammunition and weapons have not been delivered, although they were supposed to be delivered before 2020 ....
> 
> If Egypt had relied on the US for its national security, it would have lost it, Just as Mubarak said, : "whom ever is counting on the US cover .. is naked"



He was so right about so many things, he just sat on his *** too much unlike Sisi who has just become one of the greatest leaders in the Arab & Muslim world.

BTW, Pakistani & Egyptian military drills undergoing as we speak. Will update soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone know what that mobile module is for? I would give a hint but it would make it too easy!


Generator for radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


>



They're in Sudan pretty much preparing for war, having this exercise with the UAE and conducting the one with Pakistan and the same time! And what was that about lack of training from some of the hatos? lol


Philip the Arab said:


> Generator for radar?



You're answer threw me off a bit because I didn't expect that, but I believe it's actually a portable UAV command and control center.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> You're answer through me off a bit because I didn't expect that, but I believe it's actually a portable UAV command and control center.


Haha, it might be you are right. I didn't really give it much thought to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone know what that mobile module is for? I would give a hint but it would make it too easy!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the full blown Viper upgrade including the AIM-120C7 and 9X since CiSMOA is signed and upgrade the radars to the AESA radar and the new Link-16 Theater data link and the offered upgrade munitions packages LOLOL! It cost around $1.8B for about 8 aircraft to be upgraded heck why not incentivize the US to pay a portion or the full amount for the upgrade and bypass the aid for many of the other items you listed? It would be a miracle if it ever happened.
> 
> 
> 
> LONG OVERDUE we've been talking about these for 10 damn years!!! Long Bow is hardly a revolutionary feature anymore and the Ka-52's have their own combined towering radars that can be bought if they wanted to. Just stupid on the Americans' part but they're seen no we're going other places.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one considering the new contract with NATO and also additional operational duties with the USAF and USN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is an interesting one. This is a bit strange considering the recent upgrade, very recent upgrade of the Beechcract 1900Cs. This is just a better and much more modern variant so why have the two kinds? I'm a bit perplexed about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they didn't like the South Korean one they tested a few years ago, remember that?
> 
> 
> 
> He was so right about so many things, he just sat on his *** too much unlike Sisi who has just become one of the greatest leaders in the Arab & Muslim world.
> 
> BTW, Pakistani & Egyptian military drills undergoing as we speak. Will update soon.


I say kitchen


Gomig-21 said:


> They're in Sudan pretty much preparing for war, having this exercise with the UAE and conducting the one with Pakistan and the same time! And what was that about lack of training from some of the hatos? lol
> 
> 
> You're answer through me off a bit because I didn't expect that, but I believe it's actually a portable UAV command and control center.


Two doors without antenna maybe tools or food store


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Generator for radar?



You were right, good sir. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

From Feb-2020, Pakistan & Egypt developing joint ties & military cooperation.














Meeting with Prime Minister Imran Khan.





Dec. 2020

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336998423476789248And of course the interest in making the Mirage deal work along with possibly having an interest in locally producing the JF-17.










Egypt & Pakistan launches their first joint air defense training under the name of "Guardians of the Sky-1" Egypt held previously joint SOF Training with Pakistan for paratroopers units. Egypt continues to strengthen its military and defense ties with Pakistan.



























Start small, next one will most likely be on a much larger scale. But this is great to see a renewed friendship that has had its bits of rocky years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> From Feb-2020, Pakistan & Egypt developing joint ties & military cooperation.
> 
> View attachment 748069
> 
> View attachment 748071
> 
> View attachment 748072
> 
> Meeting with Prime Minister Imran Khan.
> View attachment 748073
> 
> 
> Dec. 2020
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336998423476789248And of course the interest in making the Mirage deal work along with possibly having an interest in locally producing the JF-17.
> View attachment 748076
> 
> 
> View attachment 748079
> 
> 
> Egypt & Pakistan launches their first joint air defense training under the name of "Guardians of the Sky-1" Egypt held previously joint SOF Training with Pakistan for paratroopers units. Egypt continues to strengthen its military and defense ties with Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 748085
> 
> 
> View attachment 748087
> 
> View attachment 748088
> 
> 
> View attachment 748090
> 
> 
> Start small, next one will most likely be on a much larger scale. But this is great to see a renewed friendship that has its bits of rocky years.


Locally manufacturing jf17 hmmmm
With current engine it's wasting money and is China allow it to completely manufacturing jf17?
I think Egypt must have closer military relationship with India than Pakistan because Indian military industry is going to Western technologies and also closer military relationship with Indonesia and south Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wilhelm II said:


> Locally manufacturing jf17 hmmmm
> With current engine it's wasting money and is China allow it to completely manufacturing jf17?
> I think Egypt must have closer military relationship with India than Pakistan because Indian military industry is going to Western technologies


UAE buys a lot of COTS systems from India for missiles like motors, batteries, they are a good partner for now because they rely on UAE oil and expats so if they tried to sanction the UAE they would be at a bigger hit.

Western countries are the worst to rely on because of their strong liberal ideas, only sanctions on defense industry recently have been from countries like Canada, America, UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Locally manufacturing jf17 hmmmm
> With current engine it's wasting money and is China allow it to completely manufacturing jf17?
> I think Egypt must have closer military relationship with India than Pakistan because Indian military industry is going to Western technologies and also closer military relationship with Indonesia and south Korea



Well, it's what the source said and the JF-17 rumor has been around longer than the Rafale one IIRC. Plus you know we try to be friendly with everyone and Pakistan is a very important nation to the Egyptian Armed Forces. Plus the origins of the JF-17 is obviously China which would be less restrictive than any western state like King Billip said. Still, not sure if it will happen. They might be trying to combine the sale of EAF Mirage V with a contract for the JF-17 but the French might be getting in the way since they were the original provider. It's a complicated web but good to see this relation develop. We are also friends with India but nothing against them, they deal with Israel extensively. But that doesn't prevent us from creating friendly relations with them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> We are also friends with India but nothing against them, they deal with Israel extensively. But that doesn't prevent us from creating friendly relations as well.


To be fair, Chinese are close with the Israelis as well many of their technologies have Israeli origins like J-10, and many of their air-to-air missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, it's what the source said and the JF-17 rumor has been around longer than the Rafale one IIRC. Plus you know we try to be friendly with everyone and Pakistan is a very important nation to the Egyptian Armed Forces. Plus the origins of the JF-17 is obviously China which would be less restrictive than any western state like King Billip said. Still, not sure if it will happen. They might be trying to combine the sale of EAF Mirage V with a contract for the JF-17 but the French might be getting in the way since they were the original provider. It's a complicated web but good to see this relation develop. We are also friends with India but nothing against them, they deal with Israel extensively. But that doesn't prevent us from creating friendly relations with them as well.


Pakistan is closer to turkey than Egypt so we must use Indian cards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> To be fair, Chinese are close with the Israelis as well many of their technologies have Israeli origins like J-10, and many of their air-to-air missiles.





Wilhelm II said:


> Pakistan is closer to turkey than Egypt so we must use Indian cards



LOL I SURRENDER! Whatever you fellas think is best.  I think it's just a matter of weighing options to see which is the best for the EAF in general and none of us make those decisions, we only speculate based on very limited information we get.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Some more images from "Nile Protectors" exercise in Sudan. 











A rare closeup of one of the 4 or 6 2-seaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt relies on its air strikes on the advanced Western tactic which is used in The US, and some European countries, which is the most difficult and complex, but its success rate is not less than 90% and the percentage of losses does not exceed 1%..

It follows the method of blinding, silencing, and then destroying successively. This occurs by blinding hostile air defense systems and radars completely from seeing, and this is done by "electronic warfare aircrafts" as Egypt has a very advanced fleet of AWACS aircraft (i.e. Hawkeye A2-C) and C130 electronic warfare platforms that are capable of jamming, eavesdropping and completely blinding ground systems, which allows the penetration of fighters with less thermal footprint in order to silence and open holes such as the "Rafale" fighters, which can close their radar and rely on the Spectra system for passive monitoring (which is the best in the world) and bombing air defense systems and completely silencing them , hence preventing themf rom launching any missiles Interceptors, then comes the stage of destroying the targets in an environment devoid of ground defenses, by means of F-16 Block 52 fighters, Rafale and MiG-29M2 fighters through bombs and cruise missiles that penetrate fortifications.

While the eastern countries use the principle of destruction with bombers or heavy fighters and securing them with interceptor fighters, you will find, for example, the state of Algeria that uses this method as it does not have electronic warfare planes and relies on heavy Su-30 fighters to carry out a strong destructive attack while under protection of the MiG-29 interceptor fighters relying on jamming pods to hide the fighters, this is the eastern scenario and it is the easiest, but its success and losses depend on the extent of the air defense networks and early warning circuits that the enemy possesses, as well as on the ability and experience of the fighter pilot and his mastery of the mission and the proficiency of using all his tools at the same time..

Egypt now combines the Western and Eastern methods and principles, as it possesses the semi-stealth Rafale fighters, the MiG-29M-M2 interceptor fighters, the F-16 Block 52 bomber fighters, the heavy Su-35 fighters, and an airborne electronic warfare fleet ..EAF also uses the UAE's A330 Mrtt aircraft that Egypt borrowed until the arrival of its contracted aircraft for refueling from the air and also relying on the ability of fighters to refuel each other in the air, and thus Egypt has unparalleled air integration that combines all methods of modern warfare so the Egyptian Air Force can deal comfortably and with great success with any operation or mission entrusted with it and achieve impressive results in which the success rate exceeds 90 % at least..











C-130E electronic intelligence (ELINT) 
https://www.defenceweb.co.za/aerospace/aerospace-aerospace/egypt-getting-c-130-elint-capability/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Locally manufacturing jf17 hmmmm
> With current engine it's wasting money and is China allow it to completely manufacturing jf17?
> I think Egypt must have closer military relationship with India than Pakistan because Indian military industry is going to Western technologies and also closer military relationship with Indonesia and south Korea


Think about it for a minute Bro..
- It uses the same engine as the Mig-29M-M2
- Blk III has a modern AESA radar and sophisticated avionics and EW suites
- A LOT of potent weapons, air-to-air, bombs and cruise missiles from China

Remember that Egypt made 26 modifications on the JL-8 trainers when it was manufacturing it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Think about it for a minute Bro..
> - It uses the same engine as the Mig-29M-M2
> - Blk III has a modern AESA radar and sophisticated avionics and EW suites
> - A LOT of potent weapons, air-to-air, bombs and cruise missiles from China
> 
> Remember that Egypt made 26 modifications on the JL-8 trainers when it was manufacturing it..


You are right but still I think it's not enough for EAF level and still I think MIGs engine and Pakistani electronics just good against subsaharan countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*The Minister of Military Production discusses with the Minister of Defense Procurement in South Korea, ways to enhance joint cooperation*







Eng. Mohamed Ahmed Morsi, Minister of State for Military Production, received Kang Ewan, Minister of Defense Procurement Management Program (DAPA) in South Korea, and the accompanying delegation, to discuss the axes of bilateral cooperation in *a number of areas of joint industrialization*, this came at the General Office of the Ministry of Military Production, in the presence of the Korean Ambassador Al-Janoubia, Engineer Mohamed Mohamed Salah El-Din Mostafa, Vice Chairman and Managing Director of the National Authority for Military Production, and a number of ministry leaders.
...
The topics that could be cooperated with the Korean companies operating in the various fields of industrialization at the military and civil levels were discussed. During the meeting, Korean companies were invited to participate in the "EDEX 2021" exhibition to be held in Egypt at the end of November of this year.

*





https://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/2750122.aspx*


Brothers..can we let our imagination run free for a few minutes here..






A fighter that can be used to integrate French, American, Korean or European systems and weapons on it without anyone giving you problems.. Just imagine integrating an Italian AESA radar and French avionics with Spectra on it..

========================================================​
The New Minister of State for Military Production in Egypt, Mohamed Ahmed Morsi, confirmed in his first statement after assuming the position of Minister of State for Military Production, the Egyptian political leadership's endeavor to ensure the ability to manufacture the country's weapons. "Morsi" said, on the sidelines of his visit to the Arab Organization for Industrialization, that President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi is determined to have the country possessing military capabilities that allow it to make its decisions independently, adding,  "Whoever does not have the ability to manufacture his weapons ... does not have his military decision." 

He added that the Ministry of Military Production and the Arab Organization for Industrialization are the industrial backers of the armed forces, pointing out that he will cooperate continuously with the Arab Organization for Industrialization, drawing on the exceptional experience that it has accumulated. And he considered that one of the ministry's top priorities in the coming period is to work to secure weapons, ammunition and equipment needed by the armed forces and the civilian police. He explained that he will work to acquire during the coming period the finest and highest techniques and technologies, and to develop management systems in the Ministry's factories.


These South Korean systems' technologies have certainly a place in the Egyptian armed forces..Among many other weapon systems..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *The Minister of Military Production discusses with the Minister of Defense Procurement in South Korea, ways to enhance joint cooperation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eng. Mohamed Ahmed Morsi, Minister of State for Military Production, received Kang Ewan, Minister of Defense Procurement Management Program (DAPA) in South Korea, and the accompanying delegation, to discuss the axes of bilateral cooperation in *a number of areas of joint industrialization*, this came at the General Office of the Ministry of Military Production, in the presence of the Korean Ambassador Al-Janoubia, Engineer Mohamed Mohamed Salah El-Din Mostafa, Vice Chairman and Managing Director of the National Authority for Military Production, and a number of ministry leaders.
> ...
> The topics that could be cooperated with the Korean companies operating in the various fields of industrialization at the military and civil levels were discussed. During the meeting, Korean companies were invited to participate in the "EDEX 2021" exhibition to be held in Egypt at the end of November of this year.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/2750122.aspx*
> 
> 
> Brothers..can we let our imagination run free for a few minutes here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fighter that can be used to integrate French, American, Korean or European systems and weapons on it without anyone giving you problems.. Just imagine integrating an Italian AESA radar and French avionics with Spectra on it..


Do you think we must wait for next version of f21? Because this version have no internal space for weapons but next version have
I heard it from our Indonesian friend in pdf who I forget his name

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

An interesting concept is using laser guided munitions that are designated by cheap drones with laser designators that can supply the terminal SALH guidance for the missile. You can deliver a far greater payload on target than with conventional systems like TB2, MQ-1 and even if the drone is lost in combat you end up losing a lot less assets.

I hope Egypt and UAE will collaborate in this field to increase the combat capabilities of the Egyptian land forces and enable them to carry out precision strikes independent of the EAF.












The Americans were testing it out in the 80s with the MQM-105 Aquila using a laser designator to guide in Copperhead laser guided artillery shells.

The UAV was embedded with the artillery unit, and it could be launched from a truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Do you think we must wait for next version of f21? Because this version have no internal space for weapons but next version have
> I heard it from our Indonesian friend in pdf who I forget his name


Yes but it is just $50 million a piece..

But most important.. is the Avionics for fighters..

- Egypt works on manufacturing projects. Drones, air defense systems and missile artillery.
- Egypt works on assembling and welding advanced stealth marine parts, and others can be added with the Germans. Like participating in the tower production.
- Egypt works on Manufacturing project with the Russians in tanks T-90 MS. And local projects for the manufacture of armored vehicles.
- Egypt works on manufacture of radars and even an APS project for tanks.

All branches except the air force..
Shall Egypt go For South Korean avionics technologies if they are willing to help with some fighter's electronics like Radars, for example.. Targeting systems or jamming systems. Electronic warfare systems. Ammunition...etc..The answer is yes absolutely..

AESA radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Concerning the SU-35.. much talk was raised last period about very special Egyptian requests for the SU-35SE. Just like what Egypt did with the MiG-29M-M2, which is in fact the MiG-35. Therefore, the deal took a very long time. As the two parties started negotiations that took more than six full years .... which is a very long period of time for a combat aircraft deal. So it is clear that there were many Egyptian requests. And from the beginning of this talk and more precisely about what these requests were.. The name ‘Himalayas’ Electronic Warfare Complex, the new Russian system came first.. A highly developed situational awareness, sensors and electronic warfare suite, besides some other devices and the engine as well .... We can be sure thus and with complete confidence that the Egyptian version of the SU-35 with elements added from the Himalayas system will be really terrifying..

The radio-electronic combat system “Himalayas”:
EW systems have long been used in aviation and are an integral part to increase the survivability of combat aircraft. The Himalayas are a revolutionary breakthrough in this regard. According to open sources, some elements of the complex have been integrated into the SU-57 since 2014. However, since then, the system has been significantly improved. The Himalayas are distributed throughout the fighter glider, including wings, which has significantly increased the range of the complex. Any of the world’s existing air-to-air missiles is guaranteed to fall within range of the Himalayas REB and be neutralized. It is known that the low visibility of the Russian FIGHTER SU-57 is inferior to the F-22 and F-35. However, with the above capabilities, the SU-57 easily outplays its potential opponents in the air.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

I think Egypt may be developing a GPS/INS guidance kit for dumb munitions. Can't be sure yet but I'd give it a chance we see it at EDEX if the program is funded by the EAF.












This is from a research article from the Military Technical college.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Yes but it is just $50 million a piece..
> 
> But most important.. is the Avionics for fighters..
> 
> - Egypt works on manufacturing projects. Drones, air defense systems and missile artillery.
> - Egypt works on assembling and welding advanced stealth marine parts, and others can be added with the Germans. Like participating in the tower production.
> - Egypt works on Manufacturing project with the Russians in tanks T-90 MS. And local projects for the manufacture of armored vehicles.
> - Egypt works on manufacture of radars and even an APS project for tanks.
> 
> All branches except the air force..
> Shall Egypt go For South Korean avionics technologies if they are willing to help with some fighter's electronics like Radars, for example.. Targeting systems or jamming systems. Electronic warfare systems. Ammunition...etc..The answer is yes absolutely..
> 
> AESA radar


So it's not far to locally upgrading American hardwares and replace them with locally made or non American weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Practicing with Sudanese pilots in the EAF MiG-29M/35 just simply following the beautiful Nile River "southbound." With notebook, waypoints checklist, visible pitot tube, HUD and rear view mirrors.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Tankers, recovery trucks and heavy equipment transporters will be delivered to FMS customer Egypt.
Egypt is receiving an undisclosed number of M978A4 Heavy Expanded Mobility Tactical Truck (HEMTT) tanker vehicles, plus M984A4 HEMTT recovery trucks and M1070A1 Heavy Equipment Transporters from Oshkosh Defense.

The US company is providing the vehicles under a $26.07 million FMS deal from US Army Contracting Command, the DoD announced on 26 May. 

Work will be completed by 31 January 2023.

According to Shephard Defence Insight, vehicles in the HEMTT family are already in service with the Egyptian armed forces. 

The latest HEMTT vehicles feature a US Army Long Term Armor Strategy (LTAS)-compliant cab that can be augmented with a standardised, bolt-on LTAS-B kit, allowing forces to increase protection depending on mission requirements.

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/mil-log/egypt-obtain-more-oshkosh-logistics-vehicles/


M978A4 






M984A4






M1070A1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Tankers, recovery trucks and heavy equipment transporters will be delivered to FMS customer Egypt.
> Egypt is receiving an undisclosed number of M978A4 Heavy Expanded Mobility Tactical Truck (HEMTT) tanker vehicles, plus M984A4 HEMTT recovery trucks and M1070A1 Heavy Equipment Transporters from Oshkosh Defense.
> 
> The US company is providing the vehicles under a $26.07 million FMS deal from US Army Contracting Command, the DoD announced on 26 May.
> 
> Work will be completed by 31 January 2023.
> 
> According to Shephard Defence Insight, vehicles in the HEMTT family are already in service with the Egyptian armed forces.
> 
> The latest HEMTT vehicles feature a US Army Long Term Armor Strategy (LTAS)-compliant cab that can be augmented with a standardised, bolt-on LTAS-B kit, allowing forces to increase protection depending on mission requirements.
> 
> https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/mil-log/egypt-obtain-more-oshkosh-logistics-vehicles/
> 
> 
> M978A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M984A4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1070A1


I love that m1070 it's the truck for real men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*k2 black panther*





*k9 thunder*






*KM-SAM Cheongung medium-range air defense system*





Some of the most important and modern South Korean weapons:






And of course SK has interesting Cruise missiles and Ballistic missiles..But also medium Midget submarines and naval ammunition.







***** Egypt's ambition is bigger than all this.. nothing less than Air ammunition and avionics .. Because they are two very important items and need very high infrastructure, effort and technologies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

The SC said:


> *k2 black panther
> 
> 
> *****k9 thunder
> 
> 
> 
> KM-SAM Cheongung medium-range air defense system*
> 
> 
> Some of the most important and modern South Korean weapons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course SK has interesting Cruise missiles and Ballistic missiles..But also medium Midget submarines and naval ammunition.
> 
> Egypt's ambition is bigger than all this.. nothing less than Air ammunition and avionics .. Because they are two very important items and need very high infrastructure, effort and technologies..



The last Kai KF-X part got my interest? Is Egypt planning on going for the KF-X.. If I was Egypt I would rather put all my eggs into TF-X since Egypt has normalized ties with Turkey they can buy from them. Because I don't think KF-X will be as good as TF-X despite being a great fighter jet of herself but I don't think it will match TF-X.. Egypt should look to that program and get involved with it


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *k2 black panther*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******k9 thunder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KM-SAM Cheongung medium-range air defense system*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the most important and modern South Korean weapons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course SK has interesting Cruise missiles and Ballistic missiles..But also medium Midget submarines and naval ammunition.
> 
> Egypt's ambition is bigger than all this.. nothing less than Air ammunition and avionics .. Because they are two very important items and need very high infrastructure, effort and technologies..



Seems they liked the K-9 Thunder howitzer. They tested the heck out of it and we never heard anything about it after that and that was a few years ago.

All the items in that list sound good to me, even the K2 Black Panther despite the upcoming contract for possibly more advanced Abrams from the US to at least attain the 1500 count (now at 1130) and the 500 Russian T-90MS which sounds like a production line with immense ToT to produce an Egyptian made version to sell to several of the African countries they're already making pacts with now to open the doors for these military enterprises while at the same time improve local expertise. Just a brilliant planning. 

I hope they get in on those KM-SAM Cheongung medium-range air defense system because I'm all for a large variety of those to accompany the current massive slew of different SAM systems. The more variety the better as long as their command system and IFF doesn't create friendly fire. That's the only downside.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> The last Kai KF-X part got my interest? Is Egypt planning on going for the KF-X.. If I was Egypt I would rather put all my eggs into TF-X since Egypt has normalized ties with Turkey they can buy from them. Because I don't think KF-X will be as good as TF-X despite being a great fighter jet of herself but I don't think it will match TF-X.. Egypt should look to that program and get involved with it


There is talk about Avionics and air ammunition only.. not joining the whole program.. both KF-X and TF-X are interesting projects ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> The last Kai KF-X part got my interest? Is Egypt planning on going for the KF-X.. If I was Egypt I would rather put all my eggs into TF-X since Egypt has normalized ties with Turkey they can buy from them. Because I don't think KF-X will be as good as TF-X despite being a great fighter jet of herself but I don't think it will match TF-X.. Egypt should look to that program and get involved with it



Nah, you won't see much of that kinda thing between Egypt and Turkey for a very long time and maybe never. We have too much of a great relationship with Greece that we value very much and until they sort out their issues which aren't likely for a while, this is only diplomatic stuff for the time being.

The EAF's focus is almost guaranteed to be on the Su-57 for its 5th gen. However, this new military administration plays great pretend shopping everywhere to send a message that they are no longer stuck with one or two suppliers and will walk out laughing at the other side's conditions if they need to like they did with the French. Which then brought them back a year later with much more favorable terms. Example, the cost of the last batch of Rafales. No one has gotten a deal like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Gomig-21 said:


> Nah, you won't see much of that kinda thing between Egypt and Turkey for a very long time and maybe never. We have too much of a great relationship with Greece that we value very much and until they sort out their issues which aren't likely for a while, this is only diplomatic stuff for the time being.
> 
> The EAF's focus is almost guaranteed to be on the Su-57 for its 5th gen. However, this new military administration plays great pretend shopping everywhere to send a message that they are no longer stuck with one or two suppliers and will walk out laughing at the other side's conditions if they need to like they did with the French. Which then brought them back a year later with much more favorable terms. Example, the cost of the last batch of Rafales. No one has gotten a deal like that.



Forget about Greece because they can't for sure provide you with a 5th generation platform that can dominate the air literally? That is what is at stake here?

Air dominance is key componant for every military. If you get that last inch Egypt can transform from regional power to world power... Just like that by fixing one area you will transform.. That area is the air dominance. TF-X is solely developed to gain air-dominance on any other fighter jet platform that is what Egypt wants and Greece simply can't provide you with that shixt hence why they are expendables


----------



## Gomig-21

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Forget about Greece because they can't for sure provide you with a 5th generation platform that can dominate the air literally? That is what is at stake here?



Greece and Egypt have signed multiple pacts and have joint military exercises and a lot more maritime agreements and naval cooperation. We're not looking for anything like you mentioned from them. It's an allyship that is very important to Egypt, nothing to do with weapons ToT or any of that kind of thing.



Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Air dominance is key componant for very military. If you get that last inch Egypt can transform from regional power to world power... Just like that by fixing one area you will transform.. That area is the air dominance. TF-X is solely developed to gain air-dominance on any other fighter jet platform that is what Egypt wants and Greece simply can't provide you with that shixt hence why they are expendables



My friend, the TF-X is no where near the development phase of the Su-57. There is a plan of action here that is very obvious the EAF is following, and it will be the Russian route. There's a reason they bought the MiG-29M/35 & Su-35SE.

Turkey is far from anything close to this and the 6th gen tech that will be incorporated with it, not to mention the NG weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Gomig-21 said:


> Greece and Egypt have signed multiple pacts and have joint military exercises and a lot more maritime agreements and naval cooperation. We're not looking for anything like you mentioned from them. It's an allyship that is very important to Egypt, nothing to do with weapons ToT or any of that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, the TF-X is no where near the development phase of the Su-57. There is a plan of action here that is very obvious the EAF is following, and it will be the Russian route. There's a reason they bought the MiG-29M/35 & Su-35SE.
> 
> Turkey is far from anything close to this and the 6th gen tech that will be incorporated with it, not to mrntion the NG weapons.



What is this martime exercises? Are you and Greece gonna hold hands in the ocean and hug each other once in awhile..

Look interests come first.. The Russian SU-57 is nothing great imo and in fact all the SU-line fighter jets haven't impressed me even an inch..

I trust Turkish engineering on one basis which is ''Megalomania'' A turk would do anything it takes to develope something that is 1-number... They always seek to be 1st place... It is a turkish megalomania thingy that comes handy at times but other times it works against the turk and gives him to many enemies but aside from that the desire to be the best is undeniable hence why I know for a fact TF-X is gonna be one Hell'va fighter.

You can get F-35s but the US may downgrade it's capabilities hence why I don't trust them.. But Egypt needs undeniable air-superiority against all comers even against F-35s


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Seems they liked the K-9 Thunder howitzer. They tested the heck out of it and we never heard anything about it after that and that was a few years ago.
> 
> All the items in that list sound good to me, even the K2 Black Panther despite the upcoming contract for possibly more advanced Abrams from the US to at least attain the 1500 count (now at 1130) and the 500 Russian T-90MS which sounds like a production line with immense ToT to produce an Egyptian made version to sell to several of the African countries they're already making pacts with now to open the doors for these military enterprises while at the same time improve local expertise. Just a brilliant planning.
> 
> I hope they get in on those KM-SAM Cheongung medium-range air defense system because I'm all for a large variety of those to accompany the current massive slew of different SAM systems. The more variety the better as long as their command system and IFF doesn't create friendly fire. That's the only downside.


You're right bro about the Tanks..I'm mostly hoping for some technologies of the K2 Black Panther from South Korea to supplement the ones already in Egyptian Tanks.. mostly the Abrams..

As for the medium-range air defense system.. Egypt went for the Belorussian BUK-MB-3K version for local production in mass.. again hoping for some technologies to supplement it and other medium range Egyptian systems.. they have also some interesting short-range air defense systems and their technologies are mostly western..







* The Taiwanese giant TSMC has built a semiconductor factory with a precision of 5 nano, as well as Samsung, but the throne for TSMC is a factory under construction with a precision of 3 nano, and the most compatible for Egypt from a political point of view (not to anger China).. is South Korea with the giant Samsung .. but you also have the "Global foundaries" factory, an independent factory for the semiconductor industry, which is owned by the UAE company Mubadala........!!!

*Leading semiconductor foundries revenue share worldwide*






In the first quarter of 2021, TSMC is expected to enjoy a market share of 56 percent in the global semiconductor foundry market, while Samsung occupied 18 percent of the market. In terms of revenue, the top ten semiconductor foundries worldwide generated more than 22.59 billion U.S. dollars in the first quarter of 2021. 






Definitely a business and technology to get in for Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I trust Turkish engineering on one basis which is ''Megalomania'' A turk would do anything it takes to develope something that is 1-number... They always seek to be 1st place... It is a turkish megalomania thingy that comes handy at times but other times it works against the turk and gives him to many enemies but aside from that the desire to be the best is undeniable hence why I know for a fact TF-X is gonna be one Hell'va fighter.


TF-X is not going to be number one, it will be worse than the F-22 from 2006.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Philip the Arab said:


> TF-X is not going to be number one, it will be worse than the F-22 from 2006.



It is to early to pass out such judgement.. I believe in Turkish megalomania and could take people by surprise


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> It is to early to pass out such judgement.. I believe in Turkish megalomania and could take people by surprise


They have said it will be worse than the F-22, which is getting obsolete for the USAF as they are moving on to the 6th gen fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> What is this martime exercises? Are you and Greece gonna hold hands in the ocean and hug each other once in awhile..
> 
> Look interests come first.. The Russian SU-57 is nothing great imo and in fact all the SU-line fighter jets haven't impressed me even an inch..
> 
> I trust Turkish engineering on one basis which is ''Megalomania'' A turk would do anything it takes to develope something that is 1-number... They always seek to be 1st place... It is a turkish megalomania thingy that comes handy at times but other times it works against the turk and gives him to many enemies but aside from that the desire to be the best is undeniable hence why I know for a fact TF-X is gonna be one Hell'va fighter.
> 
> You can get F-35s but the US may downgrade it's capabilities hence why I don't trust them.. But Egypt needs undeniable air-superiority against all comers even against F-35s


Check post # 7386 above..
It is not even known when TF-X will be ready and its engine too.. so forget it for now..we are talking about what is possible now.. and how can you be impressed with something still in design phase before testing it first..let alone prove its efficiency..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Philip the Arab said:


> They have said it will be worse than the F-22..



Who said it? Some tabloids. It is to early to pass any form of judgement on that fighter jet whether it is positive or negative


----------



## Philip the Arab

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> Who said it? Some tabloids. It is to early to pass any form of judgement on that fighter jet whether it is positive or negative


No, the program managers they said it will be better than F-35 worse than F-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

The SC said:


> Check post # 7386 above..
> It is not even known when TF-X will be ready and its engine too.. so forget it for now..we are talking about what is possible now.. and how can you be impressed with something still in design phase before testing it first..let alone prove its efficiency..



I can agree with this it is not ready just yet but 1 year is not a long wait we will have to wait and see but Egypt should put itself in a position to purchase that thing once it comes public


Philip the Arab said:


> No, the program managers they said it will be better than F-35 worse than F-22.



F-22 is the worlds best fighter jet currently.. I guess with some patches they can surpass that because the key is to make the ultimate king of the skies but regardless Egypt needs in on that Greece can't offer much here folks lets be real


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Mohamed Bin Tughlaq
Geopolitics are complicated, Egypt and Turkey are rivals in the Eastern med and Egypt can't trust Turkey at all related to defense matters. It will never happen bro they won't buy T-FX maybe J-31, and Su-57.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I can agree with this it is not ready just yet but 1 year is not a long wait we will have to wait and see but Egypt should put itself in a position to purchase that thing once it comes public


If it proves to be good and solid state warplane.. not only Egypt will buy it, the GCC too and many others.. So let's wait and see..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Philip the Arab said:


> @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq
> Geopolitics are complicated,



What kind of rivalry? be bygones are be bygones the future is different. Turkey is sincere with it's charming offensive. They just personally don't have any interest in Egypt's interests. No hard feelings on their end hence why they mend ties with Egypt.


The SC said:


> If it proves to be good and solid state warplane.. not only Egypt will buy it, the GCC too and many others.. So let's wait and see..



This is the wise decision.. Always remaining in a position of friendly to everyone and getting involved in such projects is key


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Mohamed Bin Tughlaq 
Don't mean to rain on your parade but I find it unlikely it will be bought. I guess we'll wait 15 years and see who is right? Let's hope we are still in health and are on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

Philip the Arab said:


> @Mohamed Bin Tughlaq
> Don't mean to rain on your parade but I find it unlikely it will be bought. I guess we'll wait 15 years and see who is right? Let's hope we are still in health and are on this forum.



Alot of people were thinking Turkey will fall victim to their ego but they did the opposite mending ties with Egypt. Because they had no reasons for continuing with the severed ties due to the morsi era.. His a bygone era.. What happened happen.. That is the past and life moves on plus Sisi despite having some questionable policies at times did not only do great but phenonomenal job as a president and I would never thought I would say this but Sisi might be the best president in Egypt's history since it was founded as repbulic...

returning back to good friends was the right move of action and the Turks did the same thing with the GCC and Saudi Arabia. Erdogan has good advisors folks like Ibrahim Kalin they never miscalculate or follow petty policies but rather rational policies. They have even mended ties with Greece yesterday.. https://atalayar.com/en/content/turkey-and-greece-closer-improving-bilateral-relations


----------



## The SC

The Mistral can accommodate up to 200 state command and staff personnel as it is fully equipped to operate as a command ship or an advanced command center at sea to direct naval and amphibious combat operations and coordinate between naval and air forces and airborne command and control centers and early warning (AWACS aircraft) and ground, given Because it contains the highly advanced maritime tactical information system "SETIS" and the maritime command and control system "SIC 21" responsible for commanding all maritime operations, meaning it has the ability to command and control the movement of an entire maritime fleet, in addition to the systems that allow linking and directing between all army units, whether airborne. in land and offshore..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt has received 24 Su-35 fighter jets, according to Russian military sources..






https://avia.pro/news/rossiya-prodala-neizvestnoy-strane-24-istrebitelya-su-35

It means, it was received without an official announcement of its delivery..

Very nice political move.. unofficially receiving.. so the US knows, and knows that Egypt knows that it knows..HaHa
And without an official announcement, there is no political evidence, hence the US cannot announce sanctions or threats, except in closed rooms.. And the words of closed rooms are different .. so Indeed, it is a good political solution..

Any deals with the Russians will not be announced.. a move that will save the political face of the US by avoiding conflicts, penalties and complications, including the US feeling that it is victorious in this file, even if it is just a political figure. while Egypt receives its fighters and weapons and the Russians receive their money by whatever method..
What matters to the US is that it is not announced... so it will pretend that it does not see..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Egypt has received 24 Su-35 fighter jets, according to Russian military sources..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://avia.pro/news/rossiya-prodala-neizvestnoy-strane-24-istrebitelya-su-35
> 
> It means, it was received without an official announcement of its delivery..
> 
> Very nice political move.. unofficially receiving.. so the US knows, and knows that Egypt knows that it knows..HaHa
> And without an official announcement, there is no political evidence, hence the US cannot announce sanctions or threats, except in closed rooms.. And the words of closed rooms are different .. so Indeed, it is a good political solution..
> Any deals with the Russians will not be announced.. a move that will save the political face of the US by avoiding conflicts, penalties and complications, including the US feeling that it is victorious in this file, even if it is just a political figure. while Egypt receives its fighters and weapons and the Russians receive their money by whatever method..
> What matters to the US is that it is not announced... so it will pretend that it does not see..



Wait what? Didn't they just buy 25 Eurofighters and 30 rafale's? Am I missing something? Where is this 24 Su-35 coming from?


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> Wait what? Didn't they just buy 25 Eurofighters and 30 rafale's? Am I missing something? Where is this 24 Su-35 coming from?


Before that..there was a deal you missed big time.. SU-35S..all 30 of them..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...r-su-35-in-the-middle-east-and-africa.666537/


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Before that..there was a deal you missed big time.. SU-35S..all 30 of them..
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...r-su-35-in-the-middle-east-and-africa.666537/



Are they targetting 100 new purchases or something? Is there other deals aside from the Su, Eurofighters and Rafale's? that I may have missed. This is an slightly overkill?


----------



## Wilhelm II

Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> The last Kai KF-X part got my interest? Is Egypt planning on going for the KF-X.. If I was Egypt I would rather put all my eggs into TF-X since Egypt has normalized ties with Turkey they can buy from them. Because I don't think KF-X will be as good as TF-X despite being a great fighter jet of herself but I don't think it will match TF-X.. Egypt should look to that program and get involved with it


Buying weapons from a neutral country is much better than a country that we have huge problems with them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The Mistral can accommodate up to 200 state command and staff personnel as it is fully equipped to operate as a command ship or an advanced command center at sea to direct naval and amphibious combat operations and coordinate between naval and air forces and airborne command and control centers and early warning (AWACS aircraft) and ground, given Because it contains the highly advanced maritime tactical information system "SETIS" and the maritime command and control system "SIC 21" responsible for commanding all maritime operations, meaning it has the ability to command and control the movement of an entire maritime fleet, in addition to the systems that allow linking and directing between all army units, whether airborne. in land and offshore..


We can use winged UCAVs of mistrals
Hope to see that


The SC said:


> Egypt has received 24 Su-35 fighter jets, according to Russian military sources..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://avia.pro/news/rossiya-prodala-neizvestnoy-strane-24-istrebitelya-su-35
> 
> It means, it was received without an official announcement of its delivery..
> 
> Very nice political move.. unofficially receiving.. so the US knows, and knows that Egypt knows that it knows..HaHa
> And without an official announcement, there is no political evidence, hence the US cannot announce sanctions or threats, except in closed rooms.. And the words of closed rooms are different .. so Indeed, it is a good political solution..
> 
> Any deals with the Russians will not be announced.. a move that will save the political face of the US by avoiding conflicts, penalties and complications, including the US feeling that it is victorious in this file, even if it is just a political figure. while Egypt receives its fighters and weapons and the Russians receive their money by whatever method..
> What matters to the US is that it is not announced... so it will pretend that it does not see..


Maybe it's like s300 issue
Hide until parade


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> We can use winged UCAVs of mistrals
> Hope to see that
> 
> Maybe it's like s300 issue
> Hide until parade


Yes.. if you mean Wing loong UAVs
BUK-M2 was 5 years in Egypt before it appeared!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> Are they targetting 100 new purchases or something? Is there other deals aside from the Su, Eurofighters and Rafale's? that I may have missed. This is an slightly overkill?


This is just the start to replace all the old fighters in the EAF..30 SU-35S ..some people talk already about 60, Rafale will go up to 100 according to latest official talk, Mig-29M-M2(Mig-35) will double the numbers to 100 also..And Egypt is eying the JF-17 Blk III for local manufacturing..
Nothing is overkill when Usrael got 50 F-35 with 25 more contracted and might go up to 100..on top of the latest version of the F-15 The -X one and whatever they had from before all with AESA radars and Most up-to-date air to air missiles..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Yes.. if you mean Wing loong UAVs
> BUK-M2 was 5 years in Egypt before it appeared!


I mean every non rotary UCAV can flight from mistrals
Maybe armed sea plans those even have landing gears are good against terrorists
To everyone who see it
Do you think we I mean Arab countries need to use sea plans?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



What a beautiful picture of Al Sadat Mistral. Pair of Avengers on there but they really need to at least mount a Phalanx or two on each end for now to deal with low flying object and even fast craft boats that can attack. Surprised they're taking so much time to deal with such an important issue. Not to mention the helos. There must be some issue with the Ka-52s they're not happy with and possibly delaying the Katran deal as they look at other possible options. That's the only reason I can think of because taking this much time, while they're not in a hurry only limits their ability to get full use and training on a complete LHD/Helicopter carrier.



The SC said:


> Egypt has received 24 Su-35 fighter jets, according to Russian military sources..



I have a feeling we'll be seeing them very soon. After Biden cooling down and being forced to call Sisi not once, but twice to thank him for the role Egypt played in the Palestinian/Israeli cease fire, he's changed his tone and so has Blinken and frankly they should not only fly these things but fly them proudly and rub them in the US' face. No sense in playing the hiding game whatsoever unless there is a practical, advantageous or military reason and there really isn't. I don't see these kept aside until they decide on a military action against the Gerd or something like that. They're more than capable of dealing with that now as things stand. But get them out there and load them with R-27s and hopefully R-77AEs and hey, even R-37 if it's part of the package.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The SC said:


> Egypt has received 24 Su-35 fighter jets, according to Russian military sources..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://avia.pro/news/rossiya-prodala-neizvestnoy-strane-24-istrebitelya-su-35
> 
> It means, it was received without an official announcement of its delivery..
> 
> Very nice political move.. unofficially receiving.. so the US knows, and knows that Egypt knows that it knows..HaHa
> And without an official announcement, there is no political evidence, hence the US cannot announce sanctions or threats, except in closed rooms.. And the words of closed rooms are different .. so Indeed, it is a good political solution..
> 
> Any deals with the Russians will not be announced.. a move that will save the political face of the US by avoiding conflicts, penalties and complications, including the US feeling that it is victorious in this file, even if it is just a political figure. while Egypt receives its fighters and weapons and the Russians receive their money by whatever method..
> What matters to the US is that it is not announced... so it will pretend that it does not see..



I think anyone caught taking a photo of Su-35 in Egypt will be jailed. Egypt cannot afford devastating CAATSA from the US. Su-35 deal was signed after CAATSA was introduced in 2017.


----------



## The SC

Tai Hai Chen said:


> I think anyone caught taking a photo of Su-35 in Egypt will be jailed. Egypt cannot afford devastating CAATSA from the US. Su-35 deal was signed after CAATSA was introduced in 2017.


It was signed in 2015 and finalised in 2019..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Tai Hai Chen said:


> I think anyone caught taking a photo of Su-35 in Egypt will be jailed. Egypt cannot afford devastating CAATSA from the US. Su-35 deal was signed after CAATSA was introduced in 2017.



Nah. Most of the pics taken and released are done by the armed forces anyway. 
Also they're not too worried about CAATSA from the US. You've seen Biden change his tune completely about Sisi and talk about expanding ties including militarily with Egypt. 

Sisi & company are done with US pressure. They're not succumbing to it any more and have made it clear. Egypt actually has quite a bit of leverage being a regional ally and power and a very strategic nation. People who think Egypt is not important to the US anymore are simply delusional. And with that power, it can get away with these types of deals with Russia despite the sanctions. 

What's actually happened is the US has started to offer more to counter some of the needs so that Egypt doesn't abandon them completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Philip the Arab said:


> TF-X is not going to be number one, it will be worse than the F-22 from 2006.




F-22 is the best and only USAF use F-22s in the world
and TFX will be similar to F-22 in air to air capabilities ..... also TFX will have great capabilities for air to ground attack ( F-22 lacks air to ground attack capabilities ) 


*TFX*

Roll out : 2023
First flight : 2025
Enter service : 2029

Length: 21 m
Wingspan: 14 m
Height: 6 m
Wing area: 60 m2
Max takeoff weight: 27,215 kg (60,000 lb)
Maximum speed: Mach 1.8
Combat range: 1,100 km
Service ceiling: 17,000 m (55,000 ft)

IRFS (AESA Radar, Electronic Warfare )
Advanced Navigation Features (ICNI)
Integrated Electro-Optical Systems (IEOS)
Infrared Search and Track (IRST)
Electro-Optical Targeting System (EOTS)
Advanced Cockpit / Human Machine Interface


TFX and MIUS will give advantage to the Turkish Airforce in the region against Rafale , Eurofighter , SU-35 ,F-15 even F-35












Egyptians should be smart not to become enemy against regional super power Turkey

The UAE and France are loser in Syria , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
Greece also can not give anything to Egypt ..... forget about EASTMED project
Nobody can enter Turkish EEZ





Mohamed Bin Tughlaq said:


> I trust Turkish engineering on one basis which is ''Megalomania'' A turk would do anything it takes to develope something that is 1-number... They always seek to be 1st place... It is a turkish megalomania thingy that comes handy at times but other times it works against the turk and gives him to many enemies but aside from that the desire to be the best is undeniable hence why I know for a fact TF-X is gonna be one Hell'va fighter.



5 years ago Nobody expected such a performance from Turkish Defense Industry

but Turkish UCAVs raped Russian Air Defense Systems in Syria , Libya and Azerbaijan
by 2022 AKINCI UCAV to be the best turboprob engined UCAV in the world


TFX and MIUS also will be game changer weapons against Russian and French weapons
also Turkish KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems , HAVASOJ stand off jammer Aircrafts
HISAR and SIPER Air Defense Systems ... ISTIF class Frigates and TF-2000 class Destroyers

Turkey always will be number 1 in the region ... ( economy and military )


btw USA , İsrael , France , The UAE and KSA never will allow SISI to work with Turkey
Egypt and Greece will be used as pawns to fight against Turkey in the Eastern Mediterranean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The SC said:


> It was signed in 2015 and finalised in 2019..



The finalization date was after CAATSA. Meaning they ignored CAATSA while they were negotiating. This violates CAATSA.


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

MMM-E said:


> F-22 is the best and only USAF use F-22s in the world
> and TFX will be similar to F-22 in air to air capabilities ..... also TFX will have great capabilities for air to ground attack ( F-22 lacks air to ground attack capabilities )
> 
> 
> *TFX*
> 
> Roll out : 2023
> First flight : 2025
> Enter service : 2029
> 
> Length: 21 m
> Wingspan: 14 m
> Height: 6 m
> Wing area: 60 m2
> Max takeoff weight: 27,215 kg (60,000 lb)
> Maximum speed: Mach 1.8
> Combat range: 1,100 km
> Service ceiling: 17,000 m (55,000 ft)
> 
> IRFS (AESA Radar, Electronic Warfare )
> Advanced Navigation Features (ICNI)
> Integrated Electro-Optical Systems (IEOS)
> Infrared Search and Track (IRST)
> Electro-Optical Targeting System (EOTS)
> Advanced Cockpit / Human Machine Interface
> 
> 
> TFX and MIUS will give advantage to the Turkish Airforce in the region against Rafale , Eurofighter , SU-35 ,F-15 even F-35
> View attachment 749641
> 
> View attachment 749642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians should be smart not to become enemy against regional super power Turkey
> 
> The UAE and France are loser in Syria , Libya and in the Eastern Mediterranean
> Greece also can not give anything to Egypt ..... forget about EASTMED project
> Nobody can enter Turkish EEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish UCAVs raped Russian Air Defense Systems in Syria , Libya and Azerbaijan
> 
> TFX and MIUS also will be game changer weapons against Russian and French weapons
> also Turkish KORAL and REDET Radar Electronic Warfare Systems , HAVASOJ stand off jammer Aircrafts
> HISAR and SIPER Air Defense Systems ... ISTIF class Frigates and TF-2000 class Destroyers
> 
> Turkey always will be number 1 in the region ... ( economy and military )
> 
> 
> btw USA , İsrael , France , The UAE and KSA never allow SISI to work with Turkey
> Egypt and Greece will be used as pawns to fight against Turkey in the Eastern Mediterranean



great post

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Tai Hai Chen said:


> The finalization date was after CAATSA. Meaning they ignored CAATSA while they were negotiating. This violates CAATSA.


They subjectively apply CAATSA imo they may not apply it on Egypt and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> They subjectively apply CAATSA imo they may not apply it on Egypt and India.


The deal for 29 SU-35 was announced officially on the Egyptian national channel in 2015.. so before CAATSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

I always felt Egypt lost strike capabilities after retiring TU-16, imagine a modern TU-16 type platform with Russian long range cruise missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian Navy takes delivery of Aster-30 Missiles and Vulcano Munitions for FREMM frigates*






The Egyptian Navy has reportedly taken delivery of ASTER-30 vertically launched surface-to-air missiles and Vulcano precision-guided, gun-launched munitions to equip them on the service’s FREMM Bergamini-class frigates.


https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...les-and-vulcano-munitions-for-fremm-frigates/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

And.. It was announced today that Dassault has become a platinum sponsor for the upcoming IDEX 2021 in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egyptian Navy takes delivery of Aster-30 Missiles and Vulcano Munitions for FREMM frigates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Navy has reportedly taken delivery of ASTER-30 vertically launched surface-to-air missiles and Vulcano precision-guided, gun-launched munitions to equip them on the service’s FREMM Bergamini-class frigates.
> 
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...les-and-vulcano-munitions-for-fremm-frigates/



See what I mean about the Italians being much "better" to deal with?  They'll send meteors with the Typhoons while the French will probably play and dance around that. Until we see the Meteors on the EAF Rafales, just like the Indian ones who are already practicing firing them, I will continue to believe that the Italians will be more willing to provide them with the Typhoons unless they don't order those jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> See what I mean about the Italians being much "better" to deal with?  They'll send meteors with the Typhoons while the French will probably play and dance around that. Until we see the Meteors on the EAF Rafales, just like the Indian ones who are already practicing firing them, I will continue to believe that the Italians will be more willing to provide them with the Typhoons unless they don't order those jets.


HaHaHa my Gomig.. the French couldn't send them for two reason that you know a well .. they have just tested it on the Rafale a Month or so ago and there was this program to upgrade all the EAF Rafales to the F3R Meteor capable standard .. India though might have bought that standard already..

In brief both France and Italy are very important strategic partners of Egypt .. and getting the best, one can from both makes it the best decision and the optimal one in fact..

We should be full of hope about all these mega-deals with both France and Italy.. add to it Germany now on a smaller scale.. but those New Frigates from Lursson and the 4 Meko 200.. is a pseudo-navy by themselves.. add to it all the TOT involved in every item of these deals and BINGO..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MMM-E

The SC said:


> The deal for 29 SU-35 was announced officially on the Egyptian national channel in 2015.. so before CAATSA




Egypt has signed a contract for 24 SU-35 fighter jets from Russia on March 18, 2019 ... so after CAATSA


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> I always felt Egypt lost strike capabilities after retiring TU-16, imagine a modern TU-16 type platform with Russian long range cruise missiles.


Huge bomber not work in this region I think


The SC said:


> And.. It was announced today that Dassault has become a platinum sponsor for the upcoming IDEX 2021 in Egypt..


And what that means ?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> HaHaHa my Gomig.. the French couldn't send them for two reason that you know a well .. they have just tested it on the Rafale a Month or so ago and there was this program to upgrade all the EAF Rafales to the F3R Meteor capable standard .. India though might have bought that standard already..



Every now and then I am in awe of your tremendous positive attitude and outlook and you know what, if you're not already, SC ma bro, you should be a diplomat and hold one of the highest positions you desire walahi el a'zeem! 

Put it this way, I don't see the French in too much of a hurry to upgrade the current fleet (which BTW, was supposed to be F-3R standard with this original batch,) why they aren't is as good a guess as anyone. Meanwhile India not only obviously has the F-3R Standard but is already practicing firing them at $2.3 million a piece. Not only India, but here's the real kicker; the 18 Rafales headed to Greece are coming out of the existing F-3 standard of the used inventory in L'Armee de l'air and are being upgraded PRIOR to delivery to the Hellenic air force! I don't like it and I love the French. Something smells fishy. bro.

Bring in the Typhoons immediately!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Every now and then I am in awe of your tremendous positive attitude and outlook and you know what, if you're not already, SC ma bro, you should be a diplomat and hold one of the highest positions you desire walahi el a'zeem!
> 
> Put it this way, I don't see the French in too much of a hurry to upgrade the current fleet (which BTW, was supposed to be F-3R standard with this original batch,) why they aren't is as good a guess as anyone. Meanwhile India not only obviously has the F-3R Standard but is already practicing firing them at $2.3 million a piece. Not only India, but here's the real kicker; the 18 Rafales headed to Greece are coming out of the existing F-3 standard of the used inventory in L'Armee de l'air and are being upgraded PRIOR to delivery to the Hellenic air force! I don't like it and I love the French. Something smells fishy. bro.
> 
> Bring in the Typhoons immediately!


Thanks Bro..I appreciate your comments.. and I have you in high regard too..

There might be many reasons,, even the Egyptian side if it wants the Typhoon now it won't want new Rafale fighters at the same time.. but the upgrade to the F3R standard must be finished now or on the verge.. The thing is that since we haven't heard about EAF Rafale going to France for upgrades it means it is being done in Egypt and that is good news.. The Meteor is already there but not to be tested before the new standard Rafale is tested first..

Greece is ordering 6 more but from the F4 standard.. and Croatia wants 12 Rafale used..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> And what that means ?


It means Dassault is deeply involved with Egypt in defence procurement and development..

Platinum is the highest you can get.. and suffice to have Dassault backing the Expo along with other Giant companies to make it worthwhile to visit by many governments and armed forces to visit and make deals to buy and sell..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

It is realistically possible to make EN a real potent and powerful navy freely able to fight long battles for several months or even years..

- A local cruise missile capable of hitting land targets... and also, the imported ones must have this feature of land attack.... Because from dozens of EN naval vessels, we find these specifications only in a small number.. This is a problem that must be solved..

- Layered integrated Naval Air Defense.. It starts with Aster 30, passes through Mica, Camm er, and Aster 15, all the way to RI.. Here, Egypt has come a long way..

- Naval Air Forces with strong naval armament configurations ... and naval patrol planes.. Here we find the Mig-35 and the SU-35, and from afar the Rafale.. Egypt did not reach an ideal picture that needs time in this regard..

Possible solutions Egypt is working on:

- Purchasing and manufacturing the Greek marine cruise project, Makedon, with a range of 800 km, and integrating it on the French and Italian Fremm, the Meko and Gowind, next to the European cruise missiles already on them...

- Manufacturing the "Smart glider" munition in cooperation with the UAE and integrating it on the Rafale, in addition to integrating the air-surface, air-to-ground Makedon on the Rafale… Contracting aircrafts and equipping them locally to become a naval patrol aircraft, is a cheap and good solution..

- Contracting 6 French Scorpene submarines (with an option of 6 more with TOT) and integrating the Makedon on them, which will provide the capability of hitting land targets and surface ships.. and transferring the technology of manufacturing the Scorpene submarines in Egypt.. It is a good manufacturing offset..

- The 20 naval patrol ships OPVs that Egypt intends to contract, they will be the backbone of the Egyptian firepower and its diversity by dividing the ammunition in attack and defense into four groups each..

Attack: Makedon, Exocet, Automat, RBS15
Defense: SSM2, Mica NG, Camm er, Aster 15

With the transfer of as much technology as possible and the manufacture of the Makedon and Camm er..

- Contracting 4 Russian or Chinese corvettes and integrating supersonic Eastern surface missiles on them..

And

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Near future Egyptian weapons..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Near future Egyptian weapons..


Great but pantsir is rubbish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Great but pantsir is rubbish


Or something similar.. it was rubbish on its own ..but in an intergrated layered system ..no one knows yet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

This is what Egypt should have soon:

*Murmansk-BN* radio-electronic warfare systems







After Russian electronic warfare systems located on the Kola Peninsula successfully prevented communication with stealth fighters, experts said that the US F-35 fighters acquired by the Royal Norwegian Air Force are unlikely to be able to perform combat missions, as is also the case As for the attack drones, which Norway intends to acquire from the United States in the near future, the Russian website AviaPro claims.

The Russian website said that the Russian Murmansk-BN electronic warfare systems located near the borders with Norway and Finland suppressed not only short-wave communications throughout Europe, but also completely jammed the communications of the F-35 fighters.

According to experts, the fighter in this case will be able to fly, but it will be “deaf” and “blind”, and will not be able to perform the tasks.

In fact, Russia's electronic warfare systems seem to have held the F-35s hostage. This does not mean that 52 fighters will be chained to the ground, however, the pilots will be left without specific goals, they will not be able to work as part of a group, and they will not be able to use most of the aircraft’s weapons,” the Russian website claimed.

He concluded by saying: "Earlier, Norway requested the supply of 52 F-35 fighters from the United States, the real effectiveness of which is now in a very big question."


https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/06/05/أنظمة-الحرب-الإلكترونية-الروسية-تعتر/

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## xbat

why couldnt very advanced russian ew systems stop israeli f35s over syria? wake up! russian electrunics are outdated , they lag very behind west


----------



## Wilhelm II

xbat said:


> why couldnt very advanced russian ew systems stop israeli f35s over syria? wake up! russian electrunics are outdated , they lag very behind west


I don't like eastern technologies like Russia but in this case Russia don't want do anything after many meetings with Israelis in Moscow


----------



## The SC

xbat said:


> why couldnt very advanced russian ew systems stop israeli f35s over syria? wake up! russian electrunics are outdated , they lag very behind west


Wake up.. Russia is not fighting Usrael in Syria.. if you didn't know this.. restrain from dumb comments..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Seven years of unprecedented modernization of the Egyptian Armed Forces.. *











































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401520926869622786

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Abid123

The SC said:


> *Seven years of unprecedented modernization of the Egyptian Armed Forces.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401520926869622786


That's a lot of progress in only 7 years and I think there is more to come?


----------



## The SC

Abid123 said:


> That's a lot of progress in only 7 years and I think there is more to come?


Yes..it is a total modernization of the Egyptian Armed Forces.. it was really needed.. not a luxury..
We can safely say this is just the start..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> *Seven years of unprecedented modernization of the Egyptian Armed Forces.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401520926869622786



I never liked Sisi but I can't deny it anymore his the best President in Egypt's recent time.. His a state builder.. Mubarak was waste of time and space

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Titanium100 said:


> I never liked Sisi but I can't deny it anymore his the best President in Egypt's recent time.. His a state builder.. Mubarak was waste of time and space


At this sensitive situation in ME Egypt need a strong president and its work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Seems negotiations are very close to signing for the two MRTT Tankers, as reported per La Tribune Newspaper last month. This will add a whole new power dynamic to the EAF.



https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/status/1401834613685764096/photo/2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abdelrahman

Tai Hai Chen said:


> The finalization date was after CAATSA. Meaning they ignored CAATSA while they were negotiating. This violates CAATSA.



Those Americans are actually very ridiculous. What do they expect from Egypt after banning even the AIM missiles for decades just for their trembling fear on their masters in the region? Not to mention the rest of restrictions specially on Egypt. There is nothing to lose with the Americans, thanks to Allah we are completely moving away from any sort of dependence on them. They will pay for their stupid actions when they have zero influence on our armament and hence policy/decisions. There are no Mubaraks anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Abdelrahman said:


> Those Americans are actually very ridiculous. What do they expect from Egypt after banning even the AIM missiles for decades just for their trembling fear on their masters in the region? Not to mention the rest of restrictions specially on Egypt. There is nothing to lose with the Americans, thanks to Allah we are completely moving away from any sort of dependence on them. They will pay for their stupid actions when they have zero influence on our armament and hence policy/decisions. There are no Mubaraks anymore.


Not to mention that the SU-35, the Bastion and the Buk-M3 were contracted in 2015..way before CAATSA..


Gomig-21 said:


> Seems negotiations are very close to signing for the two MRTT Tankers, as reported per La Tribune Newspaper last month. This will add a whole new power dynamic to the EAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401834613685764096
> View attachment 751933
> 
> View attachment 751935
> 
> View attachment 751936


And the Very advanced observation satellite..too!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Not to mention that the SU-35, the Bastion and the Buk-M3 were contracted in 2015..way before CAATSA..



Did they actually order the Bastion?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Did they actually order the Bastion?


Yes.. I saw the news somewhere.. 2018 if not 2015.. and not only that ..Egypt seeks to produce it ..

https://navalpost.com/egypt-seeks-to-procure-russian-bastion-p-coastal-missile-system/

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...pping-spree-as-tensions-in-mediterranean-sea/











Tass reported few years ago that the costal defense system was among the armament contracts signed with Egypt

With Dabaa nuclear power plant coming soon.. don't rule out any very potent systems available to protect it..Usraeli history about Arab nuclear plants is dark.. Although It is unlikely it will dare against Egypt .. there is no chance to be taken in this regard..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes.. I saw the news somewhere.. 2018 if not 2015.. and not only that ..Egypt seeks to produce it ..
> 
> https://navalpost.com/egypt-seeks-to-procure-russian-bastion-p-coastal-missile-system/
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...pping-spree-as-tensions-in-mediterranean-sea/



That's great. I only read the part where they were interested in it but never got the news that they actually had ordered it. Terrific coastal defensive missile system. Talk about the layered capabilities, really something.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> They subjectively apply CAATSA imo they may not apply it on Egypt and India.



Hey did you know that the two Jordanian IL-76's that you nice folks sold to us are the only "stretch" version of that model in the world? It makes sense if you look at them, they're longer fuselage is noticeable.






Noticeable area is from both, the trailing edge of the wing to the vertical trailing edge of the vertical stabilizer and from the leading edge of the wing to the nose. I read it somewhere recently and thought it was pretty cool. Custom-built for Jordan to carry additional cargo.











Compared to the standard IL-76.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Egypt & France to conduct joint air force drill in Egypt.
Egypt, France air forces conduct joint drill - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online







المتحدث العسكري on Twitter: "#المتحدث_العسكرى : القوات الجوية المصرية والفرنسية تنفذان تدريباً جوياً مشتركاً بإحدى القواعد الجوية المصرية ... إنستجرام : https://t.co/IuW9VB11iq https://t.co/3rDcPlS32o" / Twitter





المتحدث العسكري

@EgyArmySpox

#المتحدث_العسكرى : القوات الجوية المصرية والفرنسية تنفذان تدريباً جوياً مشتركاً بإحدى القواعد الجوية المصرية ... إنستجرام : https://instagram.com/egy_army_spox/
Translate Tweet







10:14 AM · Jun 10, 2021·Twitter Web App

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*Discussions between Arab Industrialization and a Brazilian delegation for partnership, transfer and localization of technology*

https://akhbarelyom.com/news/newdetails/3389053/1/مباحثات-بين-العربية-للتصنيع-ووفد-برازيلي

*Intense discussions of the President of the Arab Organization for Industrialization with the Ambassadors of Romania and South Africa

https://www.shorouknews.com/news/view.aspx?cdate=10062021&id=176ae1cb-1095-487f-999a-d373adc456d8*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> *Seven years of unprecedented modernization of the Egyptian Armed Forces.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401520926869622786



I never liked him nor appreciate him but it is seriously hard to deny his achievements and how much he has transformed egypt in such a short time is honestly incredible.. I would probably even say his the best president in Egypt since the creation of the republic in 1953... He defines what a state builder means in the modern era... He literally re-claimed 3% of land back from the desert that is crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

@Gomig-21, since you’ve been around for a while now, we’re warfare magazines published in Egypt before? I’m referring to magazines about the Egyptian Artillery force and Navy in specific, thanks.


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> I never liked him nor appreciate him but it is seriously hard to deny his achievements and how much he has transformed egypt in such a short time is honestly incredible.. I would probably even say his the best president in Egypt since the creation of the republic in 1953... He defines what a state builder means in the modern era... He literally re-claimed 3% of land back from the desert that is crazy


So you like him now..HaHaHa


----------



## The SC

*Indonesia signed a contract to procure 6 Fremm Berghamini frigates, Egypt for 2 others + 2 optional*







https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/06/10/إندونسيا-تتعاقد-على-6-فرقاطات-فريم-برجا/

2+2 optional Berghamini frigates for Egypt confirmed now

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> @Gomig-21, since you’ve been around for a while now, we’re warfare magazines published in Egypt before? I’m referring to magazines about the Egyptian Artillery force and Navy in specific, thanks.



I like the way you said that with such politeness and respect, I really appreciate it. Most people would say "hey since you're an old geezer or bastard...." loool.  

No magazines that I was aware of, but then I was pretty young at the time and all military stuff was on TV news and just published in Al Ahram daily newspaper. There would be huge sections the days leading up to the 6th October parade and great pictures the day after.

We were in El Dokkie and for some reason, it was the pathway for the run of the jets from wherever they took off to the parade or returning, especially the MiG-21s and let me tell you, not only did they fly low, they would usually be in finger-4 formations and those things would blow your ear drums out. Very exciting because they would pass really fast and low and me and my brothers and cousins and all 158 family members living in the building looool would all be hanging off the balconies waiting for it.

Unlike fly-by's here in the US, they're usually above 2000ft to 5000ft and speeds somewhat tempered except at opening ball games, you see the Thunderbirds or Blue Angels make rather fast fly-by's but other than that, US Navy and USAF jets fly at moderate speeds for fly-bys. But back in the day, late seventies and early to mid-80,s, EAF MiG-21s -- and on occasion we would see the Mirages in the distance -- they would scream by really low.

But I don't remember any magazines for warfare or the military or anything of the sort. Not even any TV programs like they have by the dozens nowadays, where a host of a program will dedicate an entire show to certain military items. Times have changed quite a bit since back during Sadat's and the very early days of Mubarak.

And of course, most of you younglings here probably couldn't imagine a time where there was no Internet or cell phones. The instant information global superhighway has altered and changed the dynamics of programing and showing. Didn't have any of that back then. We had rotary phones, man! Any of you fellas know how to dial a rotary phone? LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Indonesia signed a contract to procure 6 Fremm Berghamini frigates, Egypt for 2 others + 2 optional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/06/10/إندونسيا-تتعاقد-على-6-فرقاطات-فريم-برجا/
> 
> 2+2 optional Berghamini frigates for Egypt confirmed now



Love those Berghaminis! Indonesia I believe went with the French FREMM but South Korea with quite a few ordered I think 6 Berghaminis? Love those ships we need to purchase as many of them as feasibly possible. Fill 'em up with Aster 30s and 15s and Vulcans lol and set to the seas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Love those Berghaminis! Indonesia I believe went with the French FREMM but South Korea with quite a few ordered I think 6 Berghaminis? Love those ships we need to purchase as many of them as feasibly possible. Fill 'em up with Aster 30s and 15s and Vulcans lol and set to the seas.


The news say Indonesia.. even getting 3 from Italy and building the other 3 in the local shipyard PT-PAL with TOT .. no talk about SK..

EN will get its 6 Berghaminis .. most likely with ToT too.. Sounds like an interesting deal to make 3 Berghamini frigates in Egypt too..







According to the Intelligence Online, Dassault has started the final stages of negotiations

With the French and Indonesian Finance Ministries to finance the sale of 36 combat aircraft to the Indonesian Air Force

The deal will be announced soon

https://www.intelligenceonline.fr/g...zOFd2xuVhxwbcR4hUlm1MNq2BARuTR5J5c8OkrNUAM9DA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Wow Germany and Sweden must learn from Italy and France
Just sell and reach money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ashraf Al-Ashry, managing editor of Al-Ahram newspaper, said in an interview with the Russian channel “Russia Today” that the Egyptian army will return Ethiopia to the Stone Age again.

He said that when the agreement was reached in 1959 and 1902, Ethiopia was an independent country ruled by the emperor, and therefore he agreed to all these agreements, which are international agreements deposited at the United Nations and the Security Council, and therefore evasion and evasion now have no place in political expressions.

He continued, "The Renaissance Dam, the Blue River, and the Nile River are international riparian beaches that benefit everyone and not a personal benefit, and Cairo will not accept turning the Renaissance Dam into a hermitage to shut off the water for 100 million Egyptian people."

Threatening, he said: “The countries must know their political and military sizes and weights in order to talk with major countries in the region so that they are not exposed to dangers and conditions that will lead to disappointments and disasters. With political realism, and to look a lot in the mirror, because the size of the losses and disasters that will fall on the head of the Ethiopians will be the greatest disaster in crowding the Ethiopians into the corner and perhaps their return to the Stone Age again.


https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/06/12/مدير-تحرير-الأهرام-الجيش-المصري-سيعيد/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Ministry of Military Production: Launching 143 military industrialization projects

https://m.elwatannews.com/news/details/5527877*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> Threatening, he said: “The countries must know their political and military sizes and weights in order to talk with major countries in the region so that they are not exposed to dangers and conditions that will lead to disappointments and disasters. With political realism, and to look a lot in the mirror, because the size of the losses and disasters that will fall on the head of the Ethiopians will be the greatest disaster in crowding the Ethiopians into the corner and perhaps their return to the Stone Age again.
> 
> 
> https://www.defense-arabic.com/2021/06/12/مدير-تحرير-الأهرام-الجيش-المصري-سيعيد/


More like يا تخليك اد كلامك يا تخلي كلامك ادك

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Ashraf Al-Ashry, managing editor of Al-Ahram newspaper, said in an interview with the Russian channel “Russia Today” that the Egyptian army will return Ethiopia to the Stone Age again.



Interesting that this is not just some journalist's opinion. This is the managing editor of Al Ahram, the largest newspaper in Egypt and the ME in general by country proportions. So this guy is not some dimwit spouting some revenge. AND he's speaking to Russia Today which in itself is also a large network. This affirms quite a few things.



The SC said:


> Threatening, he said: “The countries must know their political and military sizes and weights in order to talk with major countries in the region *so that they are not exposed to dangers and conditions that will lead to disappointments and disasters*. With political realism, and to look a lot in the mirror,* because the size of the losses and disasters that will fall on the head of the Ethiopians will be the greatest disaster in crowding the Ethiopians into the corner and perhaps their return to the Stone Age again.*



And I've been saying this since the modernization began. simply with the French acquisition of the Mistrals and gowinds and FREMM and especially the Rafales. I mentioned several times that as we see the new equipment being purchased, there is a strong intent that many thought was geared towards Turkey. And while that might've been a consideration, of course, I think the aircraft were more geared towards Ethiopia while the naval purchases were geared more towards Turkey.

I also mentioned that if a plan was put together to take out the GERD, it was certainly not going to be limited to the dam and the destruction was going to be wide spread, from critical military structures to even quite possibly government assets and factories that supply materials to the dam etc. The combination of all these elements will be devastating to that poor country that honestly, I would feel TERRIBLE if it ever came down to that. 

Unfortunately they can't just concentrate on the dam and leave a lot of the existing capabilities to exact some sort of retaliation and will be forced to cripple that country. Not sure about your theory of taking possession of it. It sounds great but might be a little too risky and honestly, out of the capabilities of the Armed Forces without any damage to their military. 

However, turning the great nation of Ethiopia to the stone age would be most unfortunate IMO. But we are truly at the end of allowable time for any satisfying resolution. I worry a little bit because I don't want to see the Egyptian Armed Forces behave like those Israelis. We're much better than that and have always been successful diplomatically, but we've come up against a very stubborn entity that holds the faith of the most critical and important natural resource of the Egyptian people which cannot be compromised whatsoever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting that this is not just some journalist's opinion. This is the managing editor of Al Ahram, the largest newspaper in Egypt and the ME in general by country proportions. So this guy is not some dimwit spouting some revenge. AND he's speaking to Russia Today which in itself is also a large network. This affirms quite a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> And I've been saying this since the modernization began. simply with the French acquisition of the Mistrals and gowinds and FREMM and especially the Rafales. I mentioned several times that as we see the new equipment being purchased, there is a strong intent that many thought was geared towards Turkey. And while that might've been a consideration, of course, I think the aircraft were more geared towards Ethiopia while the naval purchases were geared more towards Turkey.
> 
> I also mentioned that if a plan was put together to take out the GERD, it was certainly not going to be limited to the dam and the destruction was going to be wide spread, from critical military structures to even quite possibly government assets and factories that supply materials to the dam etc. The combination of all these elements will be devastating to that poor country that honestly, I would feel TERRIBLE if it ever came down to that.
> 
> Unfortunately they can't just concentrate on the dam and leave a lot of the existing capabilities to exact some sort of retaliation and will be forced to cripple that country. Not sure about your theory of taking possession of it. It sounds great but might be a little too risky and honestly, out of the capabilities of the Armed Forces without any damage to their military.
> 
> However, turning the great nation of Ethiopia to the stone age would be most unfortunate IMO. But we are truly at the end of allowable time for any satisfying resolution. I worry a little bit because I don't want to see the Egyptian Armed Forces behave like those Israelis. We're much better than that and have always been successful diplomatically, but we've come up against a very stubborn entity that holds the faith of the most critical and important natural resource of the Egyptian people which cannot be compromised whatsoever.


*An extraordinary meeting of Arab foreign ministers in Doha next Tuesday to discuss the issue of the Renaissance Dam*

https://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/2805022.aspx

Sudan can do that with assistance of Egypt and GCC.. it seems to be the most practical solution without destroying whole country and it is also politically backed by the fact that those lands were GERD as built are in fact historically Sudanese lands.. It is risky because they need to sustain that invasion against te Ethiopian weak military but numerous..That is not "my" theory brother .. mine is to concentrate on the electricity generation buildings.. that is it and very frustrating for Ethiopia..but most likely it won't be enough.. so a radical solution should be found..

Egypt has a pre-prepared scenario that depends on the long-term policy ..There is no one person who can be certain of the next steps for Egypt, whether it is military action or continuing the policy of the long breath..
The Ethiopian internal situation is getting worse day by day and without any optimism in the presence of any temporary calm, that is why Ethiopia and Abi Ahmed want Egypt in any way to deal a blow to Ethiopia to save him from his catastrophic internal situation and to find justifications in front of his people......... The question now is, will Egypt give him the kiss of life easily, or does the Egyptian administration have another opinion and scenario? 
What is for sure is the Egypt won't detract one drop of water from its Nile share..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *An extraordinary meeting of Arab foreign ministers in Doha next Tuesday to discuss the issue of the Renaissance Dam*
> 
> https://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/2805022.aspx
> 
> Sudan can do that with assistance of Egypt and GCC.. it seems to be the most practical solution without destroying whole country and it is also politically backed by the fact that those lands were GERD as built are in fact historically Sudanese lands.. It is risky because they need to sustain that invasion against te Ethiopian weak military but numerous..That is not "my" theory brother .. mine is to concentrate on the electricity generation buildings.. that is it and very frustrating for Ethiopia..but most likely it won't be enough.. so a radical solution should be found..



I just cannot see them making such a commitment that could not only drain their resources as Ethiopia just sits back and lets them pay for holding the dam and whatever else they have to do for years. Not to mention local resistance. I would compare it to the US; invasion of Iraq but obviously on a much smaller scale and what was the cost of that disaster! A radical solution as your second option really seems to be the only way to go. Rabenna Yustur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mohamed Bin Tughlaq

The SC said:


> *Ministry of Military Production: Launching 143 military industrialization projects
> 
> https://m.elwatannews.com/news/details/5527877*



any specific mention on the projects?
[


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> An extraordinary meeting of Arab foreign ministers in Doha next Tuesday to discuss the issue of the Renaissance Dam



I think it's time. Ethiopia just blasted the Arab League proposal with UN help on the GERD and are proceeding with the 2nd fill. According to the new chart released by Russian military officials, there are in fact 5 Su-35SEs in Egypt at the moment. Hopefully they're ready if there are there. Time to take all 5 and load them up with all the munitions and send them with the Rafales and the MiGs and the F-16s and all EW assets and follow the plan of action they must've conceived a while ago and blast that thing to smithereens. It's a shame but enough is enough. There comes a time where you have to do what you have to do and be remorseless about it. That's it, no more stalling by that selfish Ethiopian government and times to send a real powerful message with or without US consent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The Egyptian Navy ENS Halayeb (F231) Auxiliary & Supply ship has been sent for the first time to Beirut for the transfer of a large shipment of humanitarian aid. This ship's primary role is as a replenishing ship for other EGY navy ships.






It was escorted by another EGY Navy Perry class frigate Al Toshka F906

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The Su-35 is super secretive. Hopefully Americans don't find out. CAATSA is the last thing Egypt needs at the moment.


----------



## The SC

Tai Hai Chen said:


> The Su-35 is super secretive. Hopefully Americans don't find out. CAATSA is the last thing Egypt needs at the moment.


If you know about it ..the Americans also know about it much before you did.. so enough trolling..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The SC said:


>



Not in Egyptian marking.


----------



## The SC

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Not in Egyptian marking.


You are talking about KAATSA in every Egyptian thread and that was answered many times over..
So what you want? The whole world know they are Egyptian SU-35SE.. are you hurt or something..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The SC said:


> You are talking about KAATSA in every Egyptian thread and that was answered many times over..
> So what you want? The whole world know they are Egyptian SU-35SE.. are you hurt or something..



Well then show me a Su-35 in Egyptian marking.


----------



## Wilhelm II

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Not in Egyptian marking.


Egyptian camouflage Egyptian serial number style confirmed deal so what?!


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Wilhelm II said:


> Egyptian camouflage Egyptian serial number style confirmed deal so what?!



Not necessarily Egyptian camo and serial numbers.


----------



## The SC

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Not necessarily Egyptian camo and serial numbers.


Who owes you anything here.. to show you or not..You'll see it as everybody else in due time ..Only the EAF can decide when to show it or not..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The SC said:


> Who owes you anything here.. to show you or not..You'll see it as everybody else in due time ..Only the EAF can decide when to show it or not..



That's why I said it is secretive to avoid CAATSA. If it is not secretive they show it.


----------



## The SC

Tai Hai Chen said:


> That's why I said it is secretive to avoid CAATSA. If it is not secretive they show it.


It is not secretive as such.. it has been announced and confirmed..

According to the official report on Russia's arms exports, Egypt has received *until* 2020 *5* Su-35 fighters, 52 advanced MiG-29 fighters, and R-73/R-77SD air to air missiles.

https://dfnc.ru/wp-content/uploads/...v8eqs72bK8vC56wa7M4rQBKGj4JSi-Mpp0G2HBu_TxRvk

This is the Official report on military exports from Russia..

The contract was for 30 SU-35S aircraft, 5 were received in 2020 ..And for sure, there are other fighters that were received this year 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The SC said:


> It is not secretive as such.. it has been announced and confirmed..
> 
> According to the official report on Russia's arms exports, Egypt has received until 2020
> 5 Su-35 fighters, 52 advanced MiG-29 fighters, and R-73/R-77 air to air missiles.
> 
> https://dfnc.ru/wp-content/uploads/...v8eqs72bK8vC56wa7M4rQBKGj4JSi-Mpp0G2HBu_TxRvk
> 
> This is the Official report on military exports from Russia..
> 
> The contract was for 30 SU-35S aircraft, 5 were received in 2020 ..And for sure, there are other fighters that were received this year 2021..



Okay, but after CAATSA Egypt cannot show Su-35 to the public or else they will be subject to CAATSA as US would have proof.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

The SC said:


>



Well, they just can't show it to the public in Egyptian markings unless America disappears from the face of the planet.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ok, these were taken in Egypt just a day or two ago. You decide.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt contracts an additional batch of Italian AW-149 helicopters*

Italian reports recently confirmed that Egypt had contracted a new batch of AW-149 transport and general purpose helicopters, including 8 additional helicopters.







Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, these were taken in Egypt just a day or two ago. You decide.....
> 
> View attachment 754384
> 
> 
> View attachment 754386
> 
> 
> View attachment 754387


*Russia is preparing to deliver 11 Su-35 aircraft to Egypt this year*






Also:

*The first appearance of the new Egyptian fighter Su-35 with serial number 9210*






The new Egyptian fighter Su-35 with serial number 9210 appeared for the first time, during a training flight with a Russian Su-30 fighter plane, at a military base near Moscow. 

The Egyptian pilots are training on the new advanced fighters, which will be announced to enter service in the Egyptian army's Air Force soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, these were taken in Egypt just a day or two ago. You decide.....
> 
> View attachment 754384
> 
> 
> View attachment 754386
> 
> 
> View attachment 754387


@Tai Hai Chen


The SC said:


> The Egyptian pilots are training on the new advanced fighters, which will be announced to enter service in the Egyptian army's Air Force soon.


Do you mean something other than su35?


----------



## nomi007

Will USA applied CAASTA on Eygpt?


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian army begins “Raad 5” maneuvers with live ammunition*






===================================================​
The US military expressed its concern over the Ethiopian Renaissance Dam crisis, and praised the Egyptian behavior in this regard.

The commander of the US Central Command, General Kenneth McKenzie, said in a television interview that Washington is very concerned about the Ethiopian behavior regarding the Renaissance Dam crisis.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *The Egyptian army begins “Raad 5” maneuvers with live ammunition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===================================================​



Yeah, good stuff in that exercise simply because it's live fire.

Some more pics from that exercise including very rare close-up shots of the EAF's Alpha jet armed and firing rockets.





So obviously the EAF hasn't retired all it's older fighters, yet.




















First time I believe we've seen the Ka-52s firing something. In this case, rockets.






This pic tells a lot. Some very interesting set-up with lined up tanks and other armored vehicles while SOFs unloading from an Mi-17.































Gazzelles getting into the action.
















Using the M60-A3 for this go around.





One more I forgot. Nice shot of an Egyptian M-60A3








The SC said:


> The US military expressed its concern over the Ethiopian Renaissance Dam crisis, and praised the Egyptian behavior in this regard.
> 
> The commander of the US Central Command, General Kenneth McKenzie, said in a television interview that Washington is very concerned about the Ethiopian behavior regarding the Renaissance Dam crisis.



That was a pretty good interview although I waited to hear her ask him about the Su-35s and CAASTA but they never went there. At least he says the US is concerned about the GERD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah, good stuff in that exercise simply because it's live fire.
> 
> Some more pics from that exercise including very rare close-up shots of the EAF's Alpha jet armed and firing rockets.
> 
> View attachment 754857
> 
> So obviously the EAF hasn't retired all it's older fighters, yet.
> View attachment 754858
> 
> 
> View attachment 754863
> 
> 
> View attachment 754860
> 
> 
> View attachment 754864
> 
> 
> First time I believe we've seen the Ka-52s firing something. In this case, rockets.
> 
> View attachment 754865
> 
> 
> This pic tells a lot. Some very interesting set-up with lined up tanks and other armored vehicles while SOFs unloading from an Mi-17.
> 
> View attachment 754866
> 
> 
> View attachment 754867
> 
> 
> View attachment 754876
> 
> 
> View attachment 754877
> 
> 
> View attachment 754878
> 
> 
> View attachment 754879
> 
> 
> Gazzelles getting into the action.
> 
> View attachment 754880
> 
> 
> View attachment 754881
> 
> 
> View attachment 754882
> 
> 
> Using the M60-A3 for this go around.
> 
> View attachment 754883
> 
> One more I forgot. Nice shot of an Egyptian M-60A3
> 
> View attachment 754891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a pretty good interview although I waited to hear her ask him about the Su-35s and CAASTA but they never went there. At least he says the US is concerned about the GERD.


They are old but enough for Ethiopia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

nomi007 said:


> Will USA applied CAASTA on Eygpt?



It remains to be seen. First Egypt must make Su-35 public in order for US to apply it.


----------



## The SC

A new *Temsah* 4x4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Tai Hai Chen said:


> It remains to be seen. First Egypt must make Su-35 public in order for US to apply it.


Egypt will make it public after it gets the first 30 SU-35SE and the 34 SU-35SE starting from 2022.. that will be 64 SU-35SE in Total.. So if there is any CAATSA it might be applied then.. and it is very doubtful that the US will apply it on Egypt.. since the latter have signed he strategic partnership with Russia who has asked for it.. So the US won't want to push Egypt further to Russian influence..and if there are sanctions they will be more symbolic than real..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293627838751477767
It goes like this:

22 SU-35SE in 2020
8 in 2021
12 in 2022
14 in 2023
8 in 2024

The first reference about "29 Sukhoi" jets was made by Egyptian TV in 2016 as part of the signed deals with Russia..The US knows it is out of CAATSA ..they are just playing with your heads..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The first reference about "29 Sukhoi" jets was made by Egyptian TV in 2016 as part of the signed deals with Russia..The US knows it is out of CAATSA ..they are just playing with your heads..



I still owe you that pizza when I bet you it that the news you mentioned about 29 Su-35s waaaaaaaaay back I think it was in 2017 and we all laughed at you, including the two other Egyptian members who were very active here for a while. I NEVER laughed at you since I read some of the local stuff that mentioned and if you're Egyptian like myself, we're used to all the talk that never comes through and that is why I thought it was just the interest in that jet but I never thought they would go through with it. Hence the bet with you and those guys laughing yet here you are, with the last laugh! 👍 



The SC said:


> Egypt will make it public after it gets the first 30 SU-35SE and the 34 SU-35SE starting from 2022.. that will be 64 SU-35SE in Total..



But what is the story with the 64 total? While I have no problem with that at all and hope it comes to fruition, but was that on Arab Defense? Add those to the 54 - 72 Rafales and 52 MiG-35s and eventually the 30 + XX Su-57 and 200 F-16s and I would say that the EAF would hold up against the majority of anyone around the area. BTW, I'm surprised they haven't increased the number of the MiG-35s unless they're waiting for the AESA radar because right now, that would be the BEST aircraft for them to increase it's numbers in large quantities considering the price, even without the AESA and the Zhuk-ME. They seem to be very happy with that aircraft so I say bring that total to 100 by adding the same amount as the original order of 52. Oh and BTW, you were also right about that number LOL! You are something, SC bro.

Speaking of the terrific MiG-29M/35. Some pics and if they're repeats, I apologize. When you post a lot of pics you loose a bit of memory if you had already posted them or not but most of these are new.
















And of course, the most numerous fighter in the fleet with the most experienced pilots (whom I find amazing that some would call them "poor" lol, what an uneducated gaff of epic proportions,) especially when some of them are almost like test pilots with the most hours (around 2000) promoted to the aggressor squadrons in these pics flying the F-16s blck 52s without orange markings which are part of that squadron.






Carrying AIM-9Ps and AIM-7 Sparrows.






If only they had the advanced AMRAAMS, how lethal they would be and Israel and the US know it and that's why they don't provide them. That should be a clear indication as everyone else in the region except Iraq because of the turmoil there and the US can't trust such sensitive and advanced weapons there. But Egypt has had a peace treaty with Israel it has NEVER compromised and respected fully, while other Arab countries that don't have any diplomatic relations with Israel and even have contentious relations still are allowed the AMRAAM. Shameful on the part of the US. The best of the best in the EAF. 











Unleashing GBU-12 on the cretins.






Unleashing unguided Mark-84 bombs right on target. Practice makes perfect.






And a great bonus pic of Al Sadat I think with Ka-52s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Can’t wait for EDEX...

Curious especially about optoelectronics and radars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I still owe you that pizza when I bet you it that the news you mentioned about 29 Su-35s waaaaaaaaay back I think it was in 2017 and we all laughed at you, including the two other Egyptian members who were very active here for a while. I NEVER laughed at you since I read some of the local stuff that mentioned and if you're Egyptian like myself, we're used to all the talk that never comes through and that is why I thought it was just the interest in that jet but I never thought they would go through with it. Hence the bet with you and those guys laughing yet here you are, with the last laugh! 👍
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the story with the 64 total? While I have no problem with that at all and hope it comes to fruition, but was that on Arab Defense? Add those to the 54 - 72 Rafales and 52 MiG-35s and eventually the 30 + XX Su-57 and 200 F-16s and I would say that the EAF would hold up against the majority of anyone around the area. BTW, I'm surprised they haven't increased the number of the MiG-35s unless they're waiting for the AESA radar because right now, that would be the BEST aircraft for them to increase it's numbers in large quantities considering the price, even without the AESA and the Zhuk-ME. They seem to be very happy with that aircraft so I say bring that total to 100 by adding the same amount as the original order of 52. Oh and BTW, you were also right about that number LOL! You are something, SC bro.
> 
> Speaking of the terrific MiG-29M/35. Some pics and if they're repeats, I apologize. When you post a lot of pics you loose a bit of memory if you had already posted them or not but most of these are new.
> 
> View attachment 754973
> 
> 
> View attachment 754974
> 
> 
> View attachment 754975
> 
> 
> And of course, the most numerous fighter in the fleet with the most experienced pilots (whom I find amazing that some would call them "poor" lol, what an uneducated gaff of epic proportions, especially when some of them are almost like test pilots with the most hours (around 2000) promoted to the aggressor squadrons in these pics flying the F-16s blck 52s without orange markings which are part of that squadron.
> 
> View attachment 754977
> 
> 
> Carrying AIM-9Ps and AIM-7 Sparrows.
> 
> View attachment 754978
> 
> 
> If only they had the advanced AMRAAMS, how lethal they would be and Israel and the US know it and that's why they don't provide them. That should be a clear indication as everyone else in the region except Iraq because of the turmoil there and the US can't trust such sensitive and advanced weapons there. But Egypt has had a peace treaty with Israel it has NEVER compromised and respected fully, while other Arab countries that don't have any diplomatic relations with Israel and even have contentious relations still are allowed the AMRAAM. Shameful on the part of the US. The best of the best in the EAF.
> 
> View attachment 754980
> 
> 
> View attachment 754981
> 
> 
> Unleashing GBU-12 on the cretins.
> 
> View attachment 754983
> 
> 
> Unleashing unguided Mark-84 bombs right on target. Practice makes perfect.
> 
> View attachment 754984
> 
> 
> And a great bonus pic of Al Sadat I think with Ka-52s/
> 
> View attachment 754985


With the EAF in possession of advanced BVR long range missiles ..it look somewhat weirder that the US is not supplying the AIM-120s.. but there are two factors at play here:-

- Waiting for the upgrade that was okayed in Trump's era.. maybe up to 100 F-16s
- Egypt did not ask again.. keeping the military aid for logistics items and maintenance of the US weapons at hand..

The upgrade might be too expensive to go on with .. maybe with that kind of money.. $3 to 4 billion.. Egypt can buy another 50 Mig-36s and the other 34 SU-35SE.. which seems a much better overall deal ..

For the other 34 SU-35 SE.. There is a twitter link about it in my other post..

Remember these Russian news?






* very nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Only thing which can give FAE full in dependency is JF-17 Block-III.
Complete Air to Air BVR package with high number of option for Air to Ground & Sea.


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> Can’t wait for EDEX...
> 
> Curious especially about optoelectronics and radars



It will be interesting to see what they will feature there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

New Sat pics of probably Komosolonamur testing airbase showing the several new Su-35SEs ready to be delivered the the EAF. Parked amongst several Su-57s and even an Okhotnik drone. So far we believe that Su-35SE #2010, #2011, #2012, #21013 and #2104 are the first 5 that have already been delivered to Egypt. These two are other models that are probably ready or almost ready for delivery is my guess. Someone should tell them to send the Su-57 also while they're at it lol.

There is a possibility that this is an older pic, but I am in the process of confirming the date so we know if they are in fact newer aircraft or the same that have already been delivered. Will update as soon as I know. 

"Click for larger high res pic."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Pics were taken May 14th, 2021. So just last month.

ben-reuter on Twitter: "new May 14th, 2021 image for Akhtubinsk. #UAV S-70 Ohhotnik-B and his fellow Su-57 #053 (painted in the Okhotnik scheme) as well as five Su-57 and a MiG-31 ready for take off. Hidden in the history layer but in a very good quality! https://t.co/Zr7Vx5b4me" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

11 Su-35SEs all ready for delivery in this pic but the announcement confirms 12 are to be delivered. Only a matter of time before we see some action in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Russia is preparing to deliver 11 Su-35 aircraft to Egypt this year. *



You did call it on the last page, bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You did call it on the last page, bro!


Very nice pic.. I was about to post it.. glad you did..
16 SU-35SE this year confirmed..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White Lion

Gomig-21 said:


> But what is the story with the 64 total? While I have no problem with that at all and hope it comes to fruition, but was that on Arab Defense? Add those to the 54 - 72 Rafales and 52 MiG-35s and eventually the 30 + XX Su-57 and 200 F-16s and I would say that the EAF would hold up against the majority of anyone around the area. BTW, I'm surprised they haven't increased the number of the MiG-35s unless they're waiting for the AESA radar because right now, that would be the BEST aircraft for them to increase it's numbers in large quantities considering the price, even without the AESA and the Zhuk-ME. They seem to be very happy with that aircraft so I say bring that total to 100 by adding the same amount as the original order of 52.


Though the questions you have asked are from @The SC. 

IMO to understand EAF replacement of old aircraft we must identify the most important change that has come due to the introduction of F-35 with IDF. 

Egyptian F-16's are toothless hence EAF needs to find appropriate replacements within similar time as they need to replace old aircraft like the Mig-21 and Mirage 3/5. For this very reason EAF needs at least 250-300 aircraft within the next 3-5 years with BVR capability. So a mix fleet of both Eastern and Western fighter aircraft that are non US has been selected. The effect of this was seen by President Trump as he rightly offered upgrade package for 100 F-16's yet that did not offer any advance BVR missile though would have given EAF adequate areal deniability WWR. However this offer is yet to be accepted by EAF as this would be a huge amount at the end for a very limited aircraft. The package of upgradation of 100 F-16's would be around 6 billion USD add this to the remaining F-16's would increase it to around 10-12 billion USD spread around 4-5 years. 

With an amount of 10-12 billion USD the F-16's can be replaced completely by a modern aircraft that has good BVR capability within the same time frame of the upgraded F-16's. So currently options are being carefully looked at by the EAF. 
Personally selling the F-16's and Mirage 2000's would generate an other 6-8 billion USD enough to buy 50-60 Rafales. 110-120 Rafales at the end of the day is safer option against the F-35's. Now add the 5-6 billion USD saved from the initial upgrade program of 100 F-16's to order 60-70 Euro Fighter Typhon. This would give EAF approximately 90-100 aircraft. 

EAF would still have 5-6 billion USD to spend on SU-35 and Mig-35 from the remaining 100-116 F-16 upgrade. This amount should be enough for an other 100 odd mix fleet of Mig's and Su 35's.


----------



## The SC

White Lion said:


> Though the questions you have asked are from @The SC.
> 
> IMO to understand EAF replacement of old aircraft we must identify the most important change that has come due to the introduction of F-35 with IDF.
> 
> Egyptian F-16's are toothless hence EAF needs to find appropriate replacements within similar time as they need to replace old aircraft like the Mig-21 and Mirage 3/5. For this very reason EAF needs at least 250-300 aircraft within the next 3-5 years with BVR capability. So a mix fleet of both Eastern and Western fighter aircraft that are non US has been selected. The effect of this was seen by President Trump as he rightly offered upgrade package for 100 F-16's yet that did not offer any advance BVR missile though would have given EAF adequate areal deniability WWR. However this offer is yet to be accepted by EAF as this would be a huge amount at the end for a very limited aircraft. The package of upgradation of 100 F-16's would be around 6 billion USD add this to the remaining F-16's would increase it to around 10-12 billion USD spread around 4-5 years.
> 
> With an amount of 10-12 billion USD the F-16's can be replaced completely by a modern aircraft that has good BVR capability within the same time frame of the upgraded F-16's. So currently options are being carefully looked at by the EAF.
> Personally selling the F-16's and Mirage 2000's would generate an other 6-8 billion USD enough to buy 50-60 Rafales. 110-120 Rafales at the end of the day is safer option against the F-35's. Now add the 5-6 billion USD saved from the initial upgrade program of 100 F-16's to order 60-70 Euro Fighter Typhon. This would give EAF approximately 90-100 aircraft.
> 
> EAF would still have 5-6 billion USD to spend on SU-35 and Mig-35 from the remaining 100-116 F-16 upgrade. This amount should be enough for an other 100 odd mix fleet of Mig's and Su 35's.


What you mean toothless.. the EAF F-16s have all their teeth.. missing only one tooth..HaHaHa..
Yes Egypt can sell 50 of its older F-16s but not now.. EAF has to have all it needs for replacement first.. just logical.. and BTW all the 220 or so F-15s have new engines and are pretty well maintained overall..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White Lion

The SC said:


> What you mean toothless.. the EAF F-16s have all their teeth.. missing only one tooth..HaHaHa..
> Yes Egypt can sell 50 of its older F-16s but not now.. EAF has to have all it needs for replacement first.. just logical.. and BTW all the 220 or so F-15s have bew engines and are pretty well maintained overall..


Well the missing tooth make it difficult to chew... HaHaHa
EAF in 2018 got the new upgraded engine. F-16 are good but how good is the question in regards with modern areal threats? 
Alas!!! who is Egypt's enemy? 
Read the analysis below. 


https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefweb.int/files/resources/048%20Conflict%20analysis%20of%20Egypt.pdf


----------



## The SC

White Lion said:


> Well the missing tooth make it difficult to chew... HaHaHa
> EAF in 2018 got the new upgraded engine. F-16 are good but how good is the question in regards with modern areal threats?
> Alas!!! who is Egypt's enemy?
> Read the analysis below.
> 
> 
> https://reliefweb.int/sites/reliefweb.int/files/resources/048%20Conflict%20analysis%20of%20Egypt.pdf


A report that sticks to old data.. most of those issues have been resolved..

The EAF F-16s are still potent in many roles including dog fighting and CAS where they excel they are 4th G with 20 of them 4+

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

I don't understand Egypt's strategy with procurement. It's like they're tasting from every menu at the buffet. F-16 upgrades? I'll take some of that. Mig-29s? Could be tasty! Are those Su-35s? Yes please! Rafales? Don't mind if I do~

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian Air Force already received 17 Su-35 fighter jets *

https://www.airrecognition.com/inde...c6pnLKhtaqLBbc_z3LCzfuM3IaO0exCvuEHeQB4LqvCSc







According to Air recognition, Egypt has so far received about 17 Sukhoi fighters, and it is expected to receive the last batch this year, with 13 SU-35 fighters..

*



*

It is worth noting that Russia is preparing for the end of the delivery of the Egyptian deal to begin and to open the way for the unknown deal to the unknown customer, estimated at 34 Su35 fighters, whose production will start next year..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

burning_phoneix said:


> I don't understand Egypt's strategy with procurement. It's like they're tasting from every menu at the buffet. F-16 upgrades? I'll take some of that. Mig-29s? Could be tasty! Are those Su-35s? Yes please! Rafales? Don't mind if I do~



So put yourself in our shoes. What do you suggest we do. Show me what to order instead of going to the buffet. Now don't forget the predicament Egypt is in thanks to the bastards in Israel and the US being their submissive little dingleberry. Tell us your genius plan that you seem to know much better than the highly ranked military men with a combined 100s of years of military experience than you, me, and every member on this forum. I'll wait for your answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

White Lion said:


> Though the questions you have asked are from @The SC.
> 
> IMO to understand EAF replacement of old aircraft we must identify the most important change that has come due to the introduction of F-35 with IDF.
> 
> Egyptian F-16's are toothless hence EAF needs to find appropriate replacements within similar time as they need to replace old aircraft like the Mig-21 and Mirage 3/5. For this very reason EAF needs at least 250-300 aircraft within the next 3-5 years with BVR capability. So a mix fleet of both Eastern and Western fighter aircraft that are non US has been selected. The effect of this was seen by President Trump as he rightly offered upgrade package for 100 F-16's yet that did not offer any advance BVR missile though would have given EAF adequate areal deniability WWR. However this offer is yet to be accepted by EAF as this would be a huge amount at the end for a very limited aircraft. The package of upgradation of 100 F-16's would be around 6 billion USD add this to the remaining F-16's would increase it to around 10-12 billion USD spread around 4-5 years.
> 
> With an amount of 10-12 billion USD the F-16's can be replaced completely by a modern aircraft that has good BVR capability within the same time frame of the upgraded F-16's. So currently options are being carefully looked at by the EAF.
> Personally selling the F-16's and Mirage 2000's would generate an other 6-8 billion USD enough to buy 50-60 Rafales. 110-120 Rafales at the end of the day is safer option against the F-35's. Now add the 5-6 billion USD saved from the initial upgrade program of 100 F-16's to order 60-70 Euro Fighter Typhon. This would give EAF approximately 90-100 aircraft.
> 
> EAF would still have 5-6 billion USD to spend on SU-35 and Mig-35 from the remaining 100-116 F-16 upgrade. This amount should be enough for an other 100 odd mix fleet of Mig's and Su 35's.



Thank you for the quote and all the info. I've been following the EAF since I was 8 years old and I am 55 now and pretty well versed in their strategies etc. The only problem is in this day and age, rumors are abound and anyone can start a website and plug in info and that even comes from our own data base locally. So finding the exact and accurate info is a must and no predictions unless you claim they are your own whish is fine.

The Mirage 2000s are done! No ifs and or buts about them. Some or many might disagree with me but compared to Rafales or Typhoons, they don't even come close simply because they were the first model Mirage 2000 ever exported. I believe there are only 8 active ones so we can eliminate them in all honesty. Replace them with Typhoons? Yes, I've always advocated that despite the anti-salad people with funny faces on their avatars because they can develop their own special ops squadron (JUST LIKE THEY DID WITH THE MIRAGE 2000) they never participated with other squadrons and had their own secret missions to conduct. So why not do the same with the Typhoons if they can afford them and keep purchasing and increasing the numbers of Rafales which are up to 54, 52 MiG-35s, eventually 64 Su-35 and contrary to the jealous individuals who keep calling the EAF's 200 F-16 toothless or whatever, they can keep thinking that and all I have to say is quote Mike Tyson - "Everyone thinks he's a tough guy until he gets punched in the face," like Israeli did in 73. Our F-16s with their vast weapons don't need to have super duper AAMRAMs to qualify them as dangerous and a HUGE asset because they are. Anyone who disagrees and takes them on will learn what Mike Tyson was talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

A distinctive shot of the moment of take-off of the Egyptian Kamov 52 attack helicopter from the deck of the amphibious assault ship and the command of the helicopter carrier, the Republic of Egypt Anwar Sadat L1020 Mistral.






The Egyptian Air Force is the only operator outside Russia, the country that manufactures it with 46 helicopters, awaiting contracting for the naval version intended to work on carriers, which has not yet matured.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

Gomig-21 said:


> So put yourself in our shoes. What do you suggest we do. Show me what to order instead of going to the buffet.


Order one or two main platforms to base the airforce around. If you're worried about American interference, then base the force around Russian airframes. Varying your suppliers is not a bad strategy but having FIVE different airframes form your fighter squadrons is a logistic nightmare.


----------



## Wilhelm II

burning_phoneix said:


> Order one or two main platforms to base the airforce around. If you're worried about American interference, then base the force around Russian airframes. Varying your suppliers is not a bad strategy but having FIVE different airframes form your fighter squadrons is a logistic nightmare.


Logistics nightmare
I'm allergic to this words

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Wilhelm II said:


> Logistics nightmare
> I'm allergic to this words



lol, it's amazing how we hear that same line over and over and over without anyone ever providing actual, solid, articulable and certifiable proof that the Egyptian Air Force commanders and generals along with President Sisi who was a high ranking military man himself and served as the Intelligence director under Morsi and was the head of SCAF etc., etc., etc. don't know what they're doing and don't have a strategy and not only that, but they don't even explain "logistics" in detail as it pertains to having different fighter jets. What is the "logistical" aspect they're referring to? They never mention any detail except blurp out that same line over again simply because it seems to be a common theme without any shred of proof to its actual meaning!? It boggles the mind.



burning_phoneix said:


> Order one or two main platforms to base the airforce around. If you're worried about American interference, then base the force around Russian airframes. Varying your suppliers is not a bad strategy but having FIVE different airframes form your fighter squadrons is a logistic nightmare.



Why? Please explain in detail since "logistic" nightmare is a vague term. It doesn't explain exactly what you're referring about. Are you referring to different weapons and that there would be more variety to deal with? Are you referring to....oh let's say the size of the hangers? Needing different hitches for the different front landing gears to tow aircraft around? Are you referring to the fact that you would need to train more maintenance personnel? Or are you referring to compatibility with one another? Please explain in detail so we can squash this whole "logistical nightmare" once and for all because frankly we're getting tired of hearing it. Also, we have all the answers for all those questions and more.

If you're talking about data sharing? Already figured out and answered. Weapons? Big deal, once trained, it's like riding a bicycle.
Communications? There is an entire new system that Egypt works under will unify all aircraft (once they are all integrated) and so that is not an issue at all. The only problem is that the ones besides the F-16s, Rafales and E-2Cs won't be able to share rapid data under link 16 or link 11 ONLY with foreign aircraft such as the US or Greece etc. They would have a tougher time linking with Saudi Arabia and the UAE if performing joint missions since both of those countries operate under link 16 and also have other advanced comms that don't work well with the EAF's new RECS2.

Other than that, there is nothing that makes this a "logistical" nightmare. unless your definition of "logistic' is something other than what it actually means. I'm happy to discuss this since you brought it up because we've been through this in great detail including comms from ground to satellite to rapid data sharing amongst not only all airborne aircraft, but naval assets as well as the EADS and JTCS for close air support and much much more. It all started out with the Protivnik-GE high definition and Rezonance NE HD radars with the 1,100km range that @The SC posted the pic of in post 7,525 above. That radar system is tied in to a series of ground networks all connected to sending out communication at real time to ALL military assets in the field of operations.

Now, once you go back to just the fighter jets, you can see how small that issue is compared to what degree they've gone to in that much bigger asset. That's why I've been advocating for them to hopefully add the 24 Typhoons in the Italian mega deal to replace the old tired Mirage 2000 and keep the legacy of a special operations fighter jet squadrons going like they have been.

1) 200 +/- F-16
2) 52/100 MiG-29M/35
3) 54/72/100 Rafale
5) 30/64 Su-35SE
6) 8-15 Mirage 2000
7) 36 Mirage V (probably ready to be sent to Pakistan at some point)
8) 30 Alpha jets

Quite a few others have been put away in storage as part of their early retirement period. Where's the "logistical nightmare" and why conform to what others are doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> #USNavy dock landing ship #USSCarterHall (LSD 50) and amphibious transport dock ship #USSSanAntonio (LPD-17), operate in formation with Egyptian frigate ENS Taba (F 916) during a passing exercise in the Red Sea


Images by the @USNavy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

If this is what is Fully planned..Egypt will fly very high from here to 2030:

100 *Rafale *
100 *MiG 35 *
100 *F-16 Viper* upgrade
64 *Su-35SE*
48 *Typhoon *
36 *Su-57*

That is 448 fighters of very high caliber.. an airforce to recon with.. and a very dissuading deterrent..

So, If the deals are completed with these numbers, God willing, some of the munitions industry should be transferred locally for all types of these fighters, as well as the localization of the industry of the French and Russian fighters, even if by 50%, and set up regional maintenance centers .. may God grant success..

* Still can add 100 or more JF-17 Block III with local production to the list.. it will be even better..

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2019-06-15/jf-17-thunder-lightning-strikes-twice

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> If this is what is Fully planned..Egypt will fly very high from here to 2030:
> 
> 100 *Rafale *
> 100 *MiG 35 *
> 100 *F-16 Viper* upgrade
> 64 *Su-35SE*
> 48 *Typhoon *
> 36 *Su-57*
> 
> That is 448 fighters of very high caliber.. an airforce to recon with.. and a very dissuading deterrent..
> 
> So, If the deals are completed with these numbers, God willing, some of the munitions industry must be transferred locally for all type of these fighters, as well as the localization of the industry of the French and Russian fighters, even if by 50%, and set up regional maintenance centers .. may God grant success..
> 
> * Still can add 100 or more JF-17 Block III with local production to the list.. it will be even better..
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-news/defense/2019-06-15/jf-17-thunder-lightning-strikes-twice


Is the last image the result of f16 and jf17 marriage?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Is the last image the result of f16 and jf17 marriage?


Yes a cute baby ..holding even cuter babies..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abid123

Did the USA not threaten Egypt with sanctions if they went ahead with the SU-35 deal?


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Images by the @USNavy



Awesome, LOG. Thanks for the contributions and please keep it up. They've done a lot of PASSEXs with the US and Brits and French and even Russian (interesting considering what happened yesterday off the coast of Crimea) in the Red Sea. Most of these Passexes are performed in that body of water and not so much in the Mediterranean Sea which I find very interesting. I think it has a lot to do with gathering some intel as to who and what is passing through the Suez Canal, even though they are all friendly.



The SC said:


> 100 *Rafale *
> 100 *MiG 35 *
> 100 *F-16 Viper* upgrade
> 64 *Su-35SE*
> 48 *Typhoon *
> 36 *Su-57*



Tell me why you're convinced of the Typhoons, bro. I'm not doubting you by any means since that would mean I would owe you another pizza, but something tells me they're going to scratch it out of the Italian Mega Deal, simply because of the additional Rafale deal that the French authorized really quickly and at cheap price once they heard about the Typhoons. I think it would be FANTASTIC since we know there is no issue with that crap about logistical nightmare baloney pony shmelony. Having the Typhoons with Rafales would be sweeeet!



Wilhelm II said:


> Is the last image the result of f16 and jf17 marriage?



Funny you say that, I've been saying the Jeffrey 17 is a major inspiration of the F-16 since the late 90's or whenever it came out. I like it a lot and because it's latest block III will be the most advanced and like the K-8 Karakorum, if we get TOT of over 75% I would be all over it EXCEPT for one thing, that it would introduce a whole new spectrum of weapons. Unlike the Typhoon, many of its weapons are interchangeable with the Rafale (including the Meteor) and even the F-16s GBUs and other weapons with the exception of a the IRIS-T and Birmestones which I would bet can be integrated with little effort. But the Jeffrey introduces a whole slew of Chinese weapons that now would need to be looked at carefully to see how they would manage that.



Abid123 said:


> Did the USA not threaten Egypt with sanctions if they went ahead with the SU-35 deal?



No, not really. What they did was the orange gaboon sent Pompeo who didn't know his *** from his elbow to talk us out of the Su-35SE and offered the F-15 instead. He never said we will be forced to impose sanctions on you and all that. Now we know for sure that they must've offered the F-15 without AMRAAMs or the AIM-9X because the EAF's answer was "no thank you, because we consider the Su-35SE to be a FAR SUPERIOR fighter jet than the F-15." And it was left at that. So it's up in the air now that Biden is in office and most of the Su-35s are already in Egypt. But because we brokered the ceasefire with Hamas and Israel, Biden was forced to call Sisi and thank him and make friends with him and so we (most of us Egyptians) don't think the US will impose any form of sanctions on Egypt at all. 

Also, consider the fact that Egypt is really not a pushover state. We hold quite a bit of clout in the area that the US depends on considerably. And so that adds to the equation in that if they do, Egypt will be forced to react in its own way against the US, such as limit the amount of military ships transiting the Suez Canal, stop buying products from the US and switch to China or anything of that caliber. So this isn't like putting sanction on the Congo (no disrespect at all, just an example), but more like doing it to an ally which is not a good thing for the US' image.

I tell you one thing, had they offered the F-15EX with the AIM-120C-7 (not C-5) and the latest AIM-9X and JSOW and ASRAAM and I have a little bit more of a list of munitions to include AS WELL as upgrade at least 100 - 150 EAF F-16 to the full Viper package which would include the new SAARs radar and AMRAAMs and AIM-9X as well.............then and only then, would I say ok, forget the Su-35S. Other than that, a neutered F-15 instead of the POWERHOUSE Su-35SE, the US can kick rocks! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Tell me why you're convinced of the Typhoons, bro. I'm not doubting you by any means since that would mean I would owe you another pizza, but something tells me they're going to scratch it out of the Italian Mega Deal, simply because of the additional Rafale deal that the French authorized really quickly and at cheap price once they heard about the Typhoons. I think it would be FANTASTIC since we know there is no issue with that crap about logistical nightmare baloney pony shmelony. Having the Typhoons with Rafales would be sweeeet!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say that, I've been saying the Jeffrey 17 is a major inspiration of the F-16 since the late 90's or whenever it came out. I like it a lot and because it's latest block III will be the most advanced and like the K-8 Karakorum, if we get TOT of over 75% I would be all over it EXCEPT for one thing, that it would introduce a whole new spectrum of weapons. Unlike the Typhoon, many of its weapons are interchangeable with the Rafale (including the Meteor) and even the F-16s GBUs and other weapons with the exception of a the IRIS-T and Birmestones which I would bet can be integrated with little effort. But the Jeffrey introduces a whole slew of Chinese weapons that now would need to be looked at carefully to see how they would manage that.


They are separate deals bro.. the Italian one is a whole package offer, why refuse it when it will also be financed by Italian banks.. and you make payments over 10 years or so..

Yes but most of the important Chinese missiles will come with TOT.. and the price is good too..the Engine is the same as the Mig-35 .. so that is also less "maintenance nightmare".. HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> They are separate deals bro.. the Italian one is a whole package offer , why refuse it when it will also be financed by Italian banks.. and you make payments over 10 years or so..



I understand they are separate deals, but nothing can stop Egypt from refusing one of the items in the deal, right? That's what I meant because of the Italians offering it, the French were very quick at making that 2nd deal for the 30 Rafales. If you remember, before that, all the dancing and dilly dallying they were doing just on the option for 12 more! Remember? Then all of a sudden there's 24 Typhoons and 4 Berghaminis etc., the French jumped right up. I'm thinking it might've been a ploy to some degree. Hey, listen, I'd love to see them, not arguing about that, and 48 is even better. Just wondering what made you think that was their headed direction.



The SC said:


> Yes but most of the important Chinese missiles will come with TOT.. and the price is good too..the Engine is the same as the Mig-35 .. so that is also less "maintenance nightmare".. HaHaHa!



Speaking of MiG-35, this is how they should've ordered the weapon's package for the MiG-29M/35 with not just the R-73 and R-77, but with the R-27E! This really ticks me off that they didn't get that missile with that aircraft.
















Now that is a true interceptor with the appropriate variety of missiles to choose from which is the way it should be in the EAF. Not to mention the attached FLIR and target designator and supposed AESA radar etc. etc wlad el kalb! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I understand they are separate deals, but nothing can stop Egypt from refusing one of the items in the deal, right? That's what I meant because of the Italians offering it, the French were very quick at making that 2nd deal for the 30 Rafales. If you remember, before that, all the dancing and dilly dallying they were doing just on the option for 12 more! Remember? Then all of a sudden there's 24 Typhoons and 4 Berghaminis etc., the French jumped right up. I'm thinking it might've been a ploy to some degree. Hey, listen, I'd love to see them, not arguing about that, and 48 is even better. Just wondering what made you think that was their headed direction.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of MiG-35, this is how they should've ordered the weapon's package for the MiG-29M/35 with not just the R-73 and R-77, but with the R-27E! This really ticks me off that they didn't get that missile with that aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 756139
> 
> 
> View attachment 756140
> 
> 
> View attachment 756141
> 
> 
> Now that is a true interceptor with the appropriate variety of missiles to choose from which is the way it should be in the EAF. Not to mention the attached FLIR and target designator and supposed AESA radar etc. etc wlad el kalb! lol


You might be right about the new Rafale deal replacing the Typhoons and it is logical to think that.. but as some GCC nations already operate the Typhoon; KSA, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar..etc..Egypt might still procure it..since it can share all the support benefits with the others, just in case .. not to mention replacing those old Mirage 2000.. even if EAF starts with just 24..and doubles it in time..

As for the Mig-35 ( Egyptian Edition ).. we won't really know what was bought or not with it,, You know that Egypt don't like to show off.. so most the pics are with 2 missiles and fuel tanks only.. even the F-16s.. it is extremely rare to see it fully loaded..

Looking forward to that Russian AESA radar and all the new missiles though..as well as the Katran..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You might be right about the new Rafale deal replacing the Typhoons and it is logical to think that.. but as some GCC nations already operate the Typhoon; KSA, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar..etc..Egypt might still procure it..since it can share all the support benefits with the others, just in case .. not to mention replacing those old Mirage 2000.. even if EAF starts with just 24..and doubles it in time..
> 
> As for the Mig-35 ( Egyptian Edition ).. we won't really know what was bought or not with it,, You know that Egypt don't like to show off.. so most the pics are with 2 missiles and fuel tanks only.. even the F-16s.. it is extremely rare to see it fully loaded..
> 
> Looking forward to that Russian AESA radar and all the new missiles though..as well as the Katran..



I hear ya, bro. The Saudi reason was something I brought up to justify the Typhoon purchase. It just seems like a lot of Egyptians are more against it than for it, if you read a lot of the commentary which I know you do! 

You are right about them not showing things off, and we've seen that school of thought for decades. I just don't think the R-27 was part of the package or we would've seen it at some point, even when they were testing them in Russia in desert camo. They would load them up with inert missiles and we saw the pics. I think the lethality of the R-27E is probably a reason Russia might be reluctant to provide Egypt with it, I hate to say that. It would truly be a shame if it's not part of the Su-35SE package. I just saw this pic of when they were showing it off to the regional trouble maker and even the R-37M is in there including the export versions of the R-77-1 and R-74M, but no R-27s? So we see the R-37M, Kh-59MK, Kh-38, Kh-31, R-77-1, R-73/74. The lethal R-37M that's a hypersonic missile designed mainly to take down AWACs aircraft at great distances (as well as destroy fighters) and no R-27E? Now that is very strange. 






The Katran tender to contract is a bit baffling because of the length of time it's taking, not to mention the final self defense arming of the Mistrals. Obviously they're not in a hurry and I worry a little bit about the use of the regular Ka-52s on sea with all the salt flying around. Far be it for me to question what the EN and EAF are doing and I'm sure they're minimizing circumstances to cause damage and taking the necessary precautions. 

Interesting recent pic of the Chief of the General Staff of the Hellenic Air Force inspecting an Egyptian Air Force Rafale during his visit to the EAF 203rd Tactical Fighter Wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

JF-17 BLOCK III is free from sanctions. Plus it offers BVR like PL 15 and cruise missiles and other weapons. Plus if Egypt manages to get TOT it would give them great experience. Not to forget AESA radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> JF-17 BLOCK III is free from sanctions. Plus it offers BVR like PL 15 and cruise missiles and other weapons. Plus if Egypt manages to get TOT it would give them great experience. Not to forget AESA radar.


That is true to enhance the Egyptian experience in manufacturing war planes.. still Egypt will certainly make some modifications since it knows how to counter Usraeli tech..


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

> INSTabar undertaking #maritimepartnership exercise with the #EgyptianNavy Ship Toushka in the Mediterranean Sea.
> Evolutions included Helo deck landing ops & replenishment at sea drills

















> During Port Call at #Alexandria, Captain M Mahesh, Commanding Officer (CO) #INSTabar & ship's crew laid wreath at Alexandria Naval Unknown Soldier Memorial.
> The CO also called upon Rear Admiral Ayman al-Daly, Commander of Alexandria #Naval Base.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Wilhelm II said:


> Logistics nightmare
> I'm allergic to this words



I also hear that often but operating a large fleet of different platforms can be managed by setting up different unites this will also confuse the enemies EW systems and electronic systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

In an important statement, the head of the 200 Military Factory for the production and repair of Egyptian armored vehicles, Egypt will develop all M1A1 tanks that were locally manufactured in the nineties to enhance their capabilities to keep pace with the best global technology in the field of main battle tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

France proped the SMX

Electric submarine SMX-31 along with the Scorpene to Egypt..











https://www.c4defence.com/en/new-submarine-deal-between-egypt-and-france-on-agenda/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sinai-200 will be mass produced as well which shows it meets the needs of the Egyptian army.

The turret with the D69 themal could be for the Sinai-200 considering its chassis is very similar to BMP-1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

New: Air Defense (Guardians of the Sky - Shield of the Future).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Spotted this radar again that I saw in June 2020, but unsure if it is a new radar or ESR32A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The most important and latest Egyptian air defense deals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A good video on the capabilities of the JF-17 Thunder that Egypt will co-produce with China and Pakistan..Waiting for the Block III to be ready..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Promo about the (3 July) naval base in the Gargoub region where the Qadir 2021 exercise will take place...On Saturday, the President in Matrouh to inaugurate the largest military base on the Mediterranean, the "3 July Naval Base" in the presence of Egypt's guests

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Promo about the (3 July) naval base in the Gargoub region where the Qadir 2021 exercise will take place...On Saturday, the President in Matrouh to inaugurate the largest military base on the Mediterranean, the "3 July Naval Base" in the presence of Egypt's guests



I'll have to take a look at it on google and see where it is in actual reference to the magnificent city of Marsa Matruh, which is actually a phenomenal Mediterranean Sea beach resort and really isn't that big. It has expanded considerably to residential buildings and of course the new towers but I remember it when it was barely 1-1/2 kilometers long from the famous beach hotel at the west end to the big masjid at the other end of the main road to the far east end of the city on top of the hill. All overlooking the notoriously white sand beaches and turquoise waters. To put a naval base within the city limits I would hope it would be further away and even outside of the city by quite a bit, as to not impede on the exquisite charm that is Marsa Matruh.

Like I mentioned, standing at the eastern end looking west, that Masjid used to be the end of the city back in the late 70s/80s. Now look how much it's expanded beyond but look at that charm. Hopefully that naval base is at least a few kilometers to one side or the other.






It's basically Alexandria of the western desert without much of the ancient history and legacy.






Looking west and this is what you see, included a little bit of a swim across the channel (or ferry ride but we like to swim the really deep channel and get the crap scared out of us looking down and very clear visibility and hoping a Mako or Great white doesn't spot you lol. Then a bit of a ride and you get to Cleopatra's baths rock formation. This lagoon beach comes up first.






Further west and you have the Cleopatra's Jacuzzi.






Let's hope that largest naval base doesn't encroach on any of this beautiful coastal city.
Now we're talking, Get these AW-149s on the Mistrals, That's the perfect place for them and reduce the number of Ka-52s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410956144647061504

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I'll have to take a look at it on google and see where it is in actual reference to the magnificent city of Marsa Matruh, which is actually a phenomenal Mediterranean Sea beach resort and really isn't that big. It has expanded considerably to residential buildings and of course the new towers but I remember it when it was barely 1-1/2 kilometers long from the famous beach hotel at the west end to the big masjid at the other end of the main road to the far east end of the city on top of the hill. All overlooking the notoriously white sand beaches and turquoise waters. To put a naval base within the city limits I would hope it would be further away and even outside of the city by quite a bit, as to not impede on the exquisite charm that is Marsa Matruh.
> 
> Like I mentioned, standing at the eastern end looking west, that Masjid used to be the end of the city back in the late 70s/80s. Now look how much it's expanded beyond but look at that charm. Hopefully that naval base is at least a few kilometers to one side or the other.
> 
> View attachment 758573
> 
> 
> It's basically Alexandria of the western desert without much of the ancient history and legacy.
> 
> View attachment 758575
> 
> 
> Looking west and this is what you see, included a little bit of a swim across the channel (or ferry ride but we like to swim the really deep channel and get the crap scared out of us looking down and very clear visibility and hoping a Mako or Great white doesn't spot you lol. Then a bit of a ride and you get to Cleopatra's baths rock formation. This lagoon beach comes up first.
> 
> View attachment 758574
> 
> 
> Further west and you have the Cleopatra's Jacuzzi.
> 
> View attachment 758576
> 
> 
> Let's hope that largest naval base doesn't encroach on any of this beautiful coastal city.
> Now we're talking, Get these AW-149s on the Mistrals, That's the perfect place for them and reduce the number of Ka-52s.
> 
> View attachment 758577


The base is located in Al-Nujaila town, some 70 km west of Marsa Matrouh..

https://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCo...resident-to-inaugurate-rd-of-July-naval-.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The base is located in Al-Nujaila town, some 70 km west of Marsa Matrouh..
> 
> https://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCo...resident-to-inaugurate-rd-of-July-naval-.aspx



That's great, bro. I was certain it would be a good distance from that city, just needed clarification because they said he was inaugurating the base in Matruh which was a little worrisome. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411265182844731393

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Some great action of the live fire exercise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411314919392350208

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Enjoyed the exercise
The Sea Hake shooting off the U boat was very nice
The dignitary visit to the El Galala with the briefing caught my ear. I heard the words NH-90. The Qatari NH-90s look great, may be the Sea Sprite/Sea Kings are on course to be replaced by the NH-90 for EN as well?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410964565463113734

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Enjoyed the exercise
> The Sea Hake shooting off the U boat was very nice
> The dignitary visit to the El Galala with the briefing caught my ear. I heard the words NH-90. The Qatari NH-90s look great, may be the Sea Sprite/Sea Kings are on course to be replaced by the NH-90 for EN as well?



That was incredible, considering there was so much traffic all at once with so many helos flying within each other's air space and the coordination of that entire event was well done.

Couple of things that caught my eye was once Sisi and dignitaries boarded the Mistral, it launched off the dock using its own bow and stern thrusters and no tug boat assistance at all. Then it spun and its stern was probably a couple hundred meters square off the dock and it stayed in place using it's GPS positioning propulsion for practically the entire exercise. Then it docked on its own also. That was impressive.

The other thing was the use of American and Russian helos and equipment at once. Watching an Apache and a Ka-52 flying together was pretty wild. You won't see that in too many places that's for sure.

As far as the NH-90, they've been interested in that for a while now, but what that fellow was talking about was his explanation to Sisi and co. that the hangers on the Berghamini FREMM are large enough and designed to store the NH-90 and other helos of that size. In the meantime, they had one of the Seasprites in there with one of the pilots talking and explaining some features of the helo. Good stuff, my friend. Thanks for upload.

Love this pic, BTW. 👍😁 The young man was very into all the firing and explosions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

“July 3” is the largest naval base in the Middle East with a total area of more than 10 million square meters: an “Egyptian message of deterrence”

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> That was incredible, considering there was so much traffic all at once with so many helos flying within each other's air space and the coordination of that entire event was well done.
> 
> Couple of things that caught my eye was once Sisi and dignitaries boarded the Mistral, it launched off the dock using its own bow and stern thrusters and no tug boat assistance at all. Then it spun and its stern was probably a couple hundred meters square off the dock and it stayed in place using it's GPS positioning propulsion for practically the entire exercise. Then it docked on its own also. That was impressive.
> 
> The other thing was the use of American and Russian helos and equipment at once. Watching an Apache and a Ka-52 flying together was pretty wild. You won't see that in too many places that's for sure.
> 
> As far as the NH-90, they've been interested in that for a while now, but what that fellow was talking about was his explanation to Sisi and co. that the hangers on the Berghamini FREMM are large enough and designed to store the NH-90 and other helos of that size. In the meantime, they had one of the Seasprites in there with one of the pilots talking and explaining some features of the helo. Good stuff, my friend. Thanks for upload.
> 
> Love this pic, BTW. 👍😁 The young man was very into all the firing and explosions.
> 
> View attachment 759081


Emirati and Egyptian ties are still very close, I hope the anti ship missile under development by Halcon can be fitted on Egyptian ships hopefully if the need is there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The research included, according to a report issued by the ministry this morning, the development of the technology of manufacturing the Egyptian multi-machine gun, the design and production of depth shells “Nawras” and “Dolphin” , and the production of the 115 mm ammunition “SAPO operations advanced ”, in cooperation with the Belgian company Mikar, and manufacture of very high frequency communication devices with frequency hopping feature. The construction of an advanced mechanical storm bridge with a load of 70 tons, a length of 22 meters, loaded on the chassis of an M60 tank.

Design and manufacture of PBX explosive slides for use in reactive armor, development of a multi chemical disinfection vehicle, production of 76 mm radar and thermal obstruction smoke projectiles caliber "Silver Dog, Hot Dog", design and manufacture of optical/thermal/laser smoke projectiles 76-81 mm, design And manufacture of CNC plasma cutting machine - water cutting, design and manufacture of Egyptian loader and grader.

The establishment of a single gunpowder production plant, and the modernization of the dynamite production plant at the Abu Zaabal Specialized Chemicals Company “Factory 18 Military,” which development work also included the construction of a turbid water treatment plant with a capacity of 10,000 cubic meters per day.

Military Production announced the implementation of a number of its subsidiaries by implementing a number of production lines for ammunition of all kinds, as well as developing some lines. A project for heavy munitions was also implemented at the Heliopolis Chemical Industries Company (Factory 81), and the Abu Zaabal Company for Engineering Industries (Factory 100 Military). » Developed the main production line project for armored steel.

The development and modernization work in the military production factories and companies included the work of the armored production and repair factory “Factory 200” to design, manufacture and produce the ST100 and ST500 armored vehicles, as well as the Sinai 200.

The ministry pointed out that it is working on implementing 68 projects in the field of military production.

https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/5526907

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

There is a lot of new military products not mentioned here that will be seen at EDEX hopefully.



The SC said:


> Design and manufacture of PBX explosive slides for use in reactive armo


Very good development for armored vehicles.


The SC said:


> the design and production of depth shells “Nawras” and “Dolphin”


Good for use against submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Emirati and Egyptian ties are still very close, I hope the anti ship missile under development by Halcon can be fitted on Egyptian ships hopefully if the need is there.



The friendship between Sisi and Sheikh Mohammad bin Zayed Al Nahyan is VERY strong. He's always invited to all of these ceremonies and always comes and seems to really enjoy being part of Egypt's military development. He takes pictures with his phone and most importantly is his terrific and very noticeable relationship with Sisi. It's just great that the two countries are so tight and HUGE allies.



The SC said:


> The ministry pointed out that it is working on implementing 68 projects in the field of military production.



Great post as usual, SC, bro. Hopefully one of the non-mentioned project that @Phillip The Arab mentioned is an APS system for the huge fleet of tanks. The Russians have developed one and are testing it and putting it in production soon. Perhaps it might be part of the T-90MS production line in Egypt and come with ToT for a locally produced one, unless they're already at it.

I'd also like to see them really get into UAVs & UAVCs in a very aggressive manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hello! @The SC , check this out, bro! Apparently the EAF has requested either modification of the original Ka-52 and will forgo the Katrans because they've got them to have foldable rotors to store inside the mistrals!!!! This is great news and new to all of us that we had no idea until this naval base ceremony. Check out the folded rotors on the helos which do NOT come standard with this model, only the Katran. This is quite the modification!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
I hope we will see the prototype of the medium range air defense system they are supposedly developing at EDEX.

It can replace Kub, Hawk, and Pechora with an Egyptian made system.


I also think that little radar I saw earlier in the MoD video will function with the Egyptian SHORAD units if it enters production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The friendship between Sisi and Sheikh Mohammad bin Zayed Al Nahyan is VERY strong. He's always invited to all of these ceremonies and always comes and seems to really enjoy being part of Egypt's military development. He takes pictures with his phone and most importantly is his terrific and very noticeable relationship with Sisi. It's just great that the two countries are so tight and HUGE allies.
> 
> 
> 
> Great post as usual, SC, bro. Hopefully one of the non-mentioned project that @Phillip The Arab mentioned is an APS system for the huge fleet of tanks. The Russians have developed one and are testing it and putting it in production soon. Perhaps it might be part of the T-90MS production line in Egypt and come with ToT for a locally produced one, unless they're already at it.
> 
> I'd also like to see them really get into UAVs & UAVCs in a very aggressive manner.


They are already at the APS for at least 3 years now that we've heard about it..
I've mentioned it in that thread about the Egyptian military industries in this section.. it must be in the last page or so..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyptian-military-industries-products.713336/page-5


4 types of UAVs just with Belarus, some with China and not to forget that the UAE has advanced tech in that regard ..and that can be easily transferred..


Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I hope we will see the prototype of the medium range air defense system they are supposedly developing at EDEX.
> 
> It can replace Kub, Hawk, and Pechora with an Egyptian made system.
> 
> 
> I also think that little radar I saw earlier in the MoD video will function with the Egyptian SHORAD units if it enters production.


They will replace nothing since everything you've mentioned has been upgraded.. they will just mass produce this one and add it the EADF.. HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> They will replace nothing since everything you've mentionned has been upgraded.. they will just mass produce this one and add it the EADF.. HaHaHa!


Well at some point they must be replaced eventually, they are redundant when you can produce your own thing that is far superior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hello! @The SC , check this out, bro! Apparently the EAF has requested either modification of the original Ka-52 and will forgo the Katrans because they've got them to have foldable rotors to store inside the mistrals!!!! This is great news and new to all of us that we had no idea until this naval base ceremony. Check out the folded rotors on the helos which do NOT come standard with this model, only the Katran. This is quite the modification!
> 
> View attachment 759172
> 
> 
> View attachment 759173


Most likely 16 out of the 50 Kamov are Katran for the Mistral..that is why we've heard nothing about them.. and the camo is the same.. hard to distinguish between the 2 when flying..


Philip the Arab said:


> Well at some point they must be replaced eventually, they are redundant when you can produce your own thing that is far superior.


They will just be pulled to the back or put in reserve.. but not retired.. the upgrades are too recent and ongoing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21 

This is the second time we see the Scalp Naval.. you know the one with 290 km range.. in Egyptian Naval exercises.. although launched from a French frigate.. but it only means that Egypt contracted it and it is certainly coming to the EN..











It can be launched by submarines as well as frigates..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I hope we will see the prototype of the medium range air defense system they are supposedly developing at EDEX.
> 
> It can replace Kub, Hawk, and Pechora with an Egyptian made system.
> 
> 
> I also think that little radar I saw earlier in the MoD video will function with the Egyptian SHORAD units if it enters production.



Replace the KUB? Interesting because the KUB is a deadly beast at blinding speeds! Either way, a fully domestic comparable SAM system that is fully indigenous would only be another great thing to add to this veritable arsenal. And we still haven't seen them launch any of the S-300VM. One thing for sure, in all of these exercises, they've used up A LOT of amo loool. Good for them, because not only is it the best way to train, but to do it while the president and 3 other heads of state from 3 super important neighboring countries are in a carrier right in the middle of all the shebang is something I don't think we've seen the likes of anywhere else!!!!!!! That's something that has gone unnoticed if you think about it.

Those Hinds were busting through there with the Kamovs firing missiles at targets along with submarines shooting torpedoes and KUBs & Pechoras firing at drones while the ships were firing their own missiles on designated targets. All this with the presidents right in the middle of the thick and thin lol! I love it. No one else does that or has done that and the fact that having so much dangerous equipment conducting live fire exercises and flying in close proximity with Chinooks dropping of SOF on the beach and that one Commando dropping off units on board one of the Gowinds is very easy for an accident to happen. But it was so well done they deserve a big ups for that display. That was awesome.

Oh and that one missile fired from either the FREMM or Gowing or that other new German Patrol boat was sea skimming to target just beautifully! Did you see that one?



The SC said:


> They are already at the APS for at least 3 years now that we've heard about it..
> I've mentioned it in that thread about the Egyptian military industries in this section.. it must be in the last page or so..



That's what I'm hoping for, that we actually see it and that it is successful beyond what's out there, especially for vertically incoming missiles where the top portion of the turret doesn't really pick up as much as the side and up to 45 degrees on most APS systems out there.



The SC said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyptian-military-industries-products.713336/page-5
> 4 types of UAVs just with Belarus, some with China and not to forget that the UAE has advanced tech in that regard ..and that can be easily transferred..



I saw that bro, of course. But I'd like to see something along the lines of a Predator or a Wingloong that is all Egyptian. Something of that caliber or even jump into the stealthy winged models. Not saying they aren't doing anything, believe me they've come a long way in super short time and loving every second of it. Perhaps that's why I think and want more. Taking that inch and asking for a mile. lol



The SC said:


> Most likely 16 out of the 46 are Katran..for the Mistral..that is why we've heard nothing about them.. and the camo is the same.. hard to distinguish between the 2 when flying..



That is a fascinating theory, bro. Man you are something to come up with that theory! I never thought of that, although I thought the Katran is still not fully complete for production. I think this is most likely a modification because the dead giveaway is the paint. Doesn't make any sense for them to have desert camo on the naval versions and the naval paint is actually an anti-corrosive paint which is a major necessity. BUT, I like your way of thinking and it is always a possibility.



The SC said:


> This is the second time we see the Scalp Naval.. you know the one with 290 km range.. in Egyptian Naval exercises.. although launched from a French frigate.. but it only means that Egypt contracted it and it is certainly coming to the EN..



That was the sea skimming one I mentioned to Phillip! Loved watching that. Nice to see the EN with this complete list of very impressive weaponry that the US has been gripping a hold of on Egypt for decades! Love seeing the chains unshackled and just loading up on some great stuff!!! Again, the US can kick rocks for the way they've withheld on Egypt. They've done so much good but at such a high price for necessity that it actually makes the good stuff they did look bad. 

BTW, how frigging awesome is this? A naval base control tower which probably dubs as a lighthouse as well LOL! Fantastic, love it! And state of the art architecture to boot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Replace the KUB? Interesting because the KUB is a deadly beast at blinging speeds! Either way, a fully domestic comparable SAM system that is fully indigenous would only be another great thing to add to this veritable arsenal. And we still haven't seen them launch any of the S-300VM. One thing for sure, in all of these exercises, they've used up A LOT of amo loool. Good for them, because not only is it the best way to train, but to do it while the president and 3 other heads of state from 3 super important neighboring countries are in a carrier right in the middle of all the shebang is something I don't think we've seen the likes of anywhere else!!!!!!! That's something that has gone unnoticed if you think about it.
> 
> Those Hinds were busting through there with the Kamovs firing missiles at targets along with submarines shooting torpedoes and KUBs & Pechoras firing at drones while the ships were firing their own missiles on designated targets. All this with the presidents right in the middle of the thick and thin lol! I love it. No one else does that or has done that and the fact that having so much dangerous equipment conducting live fire exercises and flying in close proximity with Chinooks dropping of SOF on the beach and that one Commando dropping off units on board one of the Gowinds is very easy for an accident to happen. But it was so well done they deserve a big ups for that display. That was awesome.
> 
> Oh and that one missile fired from either the FREMM or Gowing or that other new German Patrol boat was sea skimming to target just beautifully! Did you see that one?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for, that we actually see it and that it is successful beyond what's out there, especially for vertically incoming missiles where the top portion of the turret doesn't really pick up as much as the side and up to 45 degrees on most APS systems out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that bro, of course. But I'd like to see something along the lines of a Predator or a Wingloong that is all Egyptian. Something of that caliber or even jump into the stealthy winged models. Not saying they aren't doing anything, believe me they've come a long way in super short time and loving every second of it. Perhaps that's why I think and want more. Taking that inch and asking for a mile. lol
> 
> 
> 
> That is a fascinating theory, bro. Man you are something to come up with that theory! I never thought of that, although I thought the Katran is still not fully complete for production. I think this is most likely a modification because the dead giveaway is the paint. Doesn't make any sense for them to have desert camo on the naval versions and the naval paint is actually an anti-corrosive paint which is a major necessity. BUT, I like your way of thinking and it is always a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the sea skimming one I mentioned to Phillip! Loved watching that. Nice to see the EN with this complete list of very impressive weaponry that the US has been gripping a hold of on Egypt for decades! Love seeing the chains unshackled and just loading up on some great stuff!!! Again, the US can kick rocks for the way they've withheld on Egypt. They've done so much good but at such a high price for necessity that it actually makes the good stuff they did look bad.
> 
> BTW, how frigging awesome is this? A naval base control tower which probably dubs as a lighthouse as well LOL! Fantastic, love it! And state of the art architecture to boot.
> 
> View attachment 759179


- The APS will be a state of the art one..the accumulated knowledge and ToT will make it a reality very soon .. mostly when thinking about the Usraeli Trophy APS..I've read in some Magazine that Egypt wants weapons and systems equal to those in Usrael and it let the whole world know about that..

- As for the UAVs.. I'm pretty convinced that Egypt with the UAE and KSA all working on UAVs at the same time.. there will be some very potent drones in the near future..There is a lot of high tech in those big UAVs to be mastered first and applied..

Hope that Egypt will join Ukraine in its Delta wing Drone it has presented in their own exposition a month or so ago.. that will be a good start.. it has AI in it.. or with China..they have similar ones already operational..






- Bro.. all the Egyptian K-52 came with the anti-corrosive paint..The camo might be a give-away sign (good thinking!).. and it might be because they will operate in a desert background..This might be a temporary modification till the K-52K will show up in the EN..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> - The APS will be a state of the art one..the accumulated knowledge and ToT will make it a reality very soon .. mostly when thinking about the Usraeli Trophy APS..I've read in some Magazine that Egypt wants weapons and systems equal to those in Usrael and it let the whole world know about that..
> 
> - As for the UAVs.. I'm pretty convinced that Egypt with the UAE and KSA all working on UAVs at the same time.. there will be some very potent drones in the near future..There is a lot of high tech in those big UAVs to be mastered first and applied..
> 
> Hope that Egypt will join Ukraine in its Delta wing Drone it has presented in their own exposition a month or so ago.. that will be a good start.. it has AI in it.. or with China..they have similar ones already operational..



Love it!  👍 



The SC said:


> - Bro.. all the Egyptian K-52 came with the anti-corrosive paint..The camo might be a give-away sign (good thinking!).. and it might be because they will operate in a desert background..This might be a temporary modification till the K-52K will show up in the EN..



Ok, so here's the issue I have and you know very well I am not arguing with you, just discussing. The thing is that most paint on non-naval aircraft of all types have a certain non-corrosive factor in them. It's like house paint, just as an example. You have interior paint and then you have interior & exterior paint which is what most aircraft have. BUT, then you have strictly exterior, complete water and elements resistant paint which all naval platforms have and if you notice the Russian Katrans, they're all painted in that dark blue color with the exception of the radome for the radar's conductivity. It's basically something like an epoxy derivative with much more elemental strength. That blue paint is a specific, naval, anti corrosive paint which is essential for these aircraft to have, especially rotor aircraft for obvious reasons. Not only do they spend most of their time on or near the salt sea, but their rotors kick up a storm of sea water that not only coat the exposed surfaces, but get into the mechanisms and filters and door moldings and gear hatches and the landing gears themselves with their mechanisms etc. Sp beyond the folding rotors, the ground units don't need all that protection and modification of the rotors and so it makes a huge difference to have it versus not having it. 

My question to you is if you have actually read that somewhere? Because I know for sure I am not the only one wondering about that. It seems to be a major question that many, many are asking. Ishtah ya basha. 

Even the rims on the wheels are coated with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Love it!  👍
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so here's the issue I have and you know very well I am not arguing with you, just discussing. The thing is that most paint on non-naval aircraft of all types have a certain non-corrosive factor in them. It's like house paint, just as an example. You have interior paint and then you have interior & exterior paint which is what most aircraft have. BUT, then you have strictly exterior, complete water and elements resistant paint which all naval platforms have and if you notice the Russian Katrans, they're all painted in that dark blue color with the exception of the radome for the radar's conductivity. It's basically something like an epoxy derivative with much more elemental strength. That blue paint is a specific, naval, anti corrosive paint which is essential for these aircraft to have, especially rotor aircraft for obvious reasons. Not only do they spend most of their time on or near the salt sea, but their rotors kick up a storm of sea water that not only coat the exposed surfaces, but get into the mechanisms and filters and door moldings and gear hatches and the landing gears themselves with their mechanisms etc. Sp beyond the folding rotors, the ground units don't need all that protection and modification of the rotors and so it makes a huge difference to have it versus not having it.
> 
> My question to you is if you have actually read that somewhere? Because I know for sure I am not the only one wondering about that. It seems to be a major question that many, many are asking. Ishtah ya basha.
> 
> Even the rims on the wheels are coated with it.
> 
> View attachment 759202


Egypt's helicopter is a modified version of the basic Ka-52 Alligator that serves in the Russian Air Force. Unlike the basic model, the Egyptian Ka-52 utilizes anti-corrosion materials and has a reinforced fuselage structure. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamov_Ka-50#Variants

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> Egypt's helicopter is a modified version of the basic Ka-52 Alligator that serves in the Russian Air Force. Unlike the basic model, the Egyptian Ka-52 utilizes anti-corrosion materials and has a reinforced fuselage structure.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamov_Ka-50#Variants


The Egyptian K-52 is a special edition "Nile Crocodile".. most likely Egypt asked for the possibility to use it mainly as land helicopter with some naval capabilities..

According to Janes magazine: The manufacturer presented the K-52K officially and expressed its readiness to export to customers on the 11th of June 2021 in a great presentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt's helicopter is a modified version of the basic Ka-52 Alligator that serves in the Russian Air Force. Unlike the basic model, the Egyptian Ka-52 utilizes anti-corrosion materials and has a reinforced fuselage structure.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamov_Ka-50#Variants



That's good. Maybe then there was not much truth to the Katran tender that they signed for 36 Ka-52Ks? Weird, Perhaps this current modified version is ok to use for short maritime duties aboard the mistrals and they wanted the real naval version as a permanent platform, hence the tender. That's the only thing that makes sense to me.

BTW, did you notice some of the aggressive flying of the Ka-52 that was paired with the Apache? That guy was doing some pretty cool Russian stuff, like turning sideways with the nose pointed down 45 degrees. That was some neat stuff we don't see that often. We've seen the Apache guys do it but not the Ka's until now. The Hinds also were doing some great stuff flying low and really fast.

Also this is probably the 2nd time only that we got to see the larger Lürssen 60m offshore patrol vessel and 9 of the Lürssen OPB-40 patrol boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's good. Maybe then there was not much truth to the Katran tender that they signed for 36 Ka-52Ks? Weird, Perhaps this current modified version is ok to use for short maritime duties aboard the mistrals and they wanted the real naval version as a permanent platform, hence the tender. That's the only thing that makes sense to me.
> 
> BTW, did you notice some of the aggressive flying of the Ka-52 that was paired with the Apache? That guy was doing some pretty cool Russian stuff, like turning sideways with the nose pointed down 45 degrees. That was some neat stuff we don't see that often. We've seen the Apache guys do it but not the Ka's until now. The Hinds also were doing some great stuff flying low and really fast.


Check my post just before yours..It will be coming as it has won the Egyptian tender.. it just got ready for export a month or so ago.. after 5 years of testing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Bingo, from the interview with the Egyptian MOMP director. Finally confirmed what I have always thought.

"There is more than one new military product that will be participating in the exhibition this year, *including a new type of radar*, and a 4×4 pickup vehicle for military uses, which is the first (Egyptian-Emirati) joint production. New types of ammunition will also be participating."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

So the 4 Mirage 2000s participating in the Qader 2021 exercise had their insignias covered for whatever interesting reason. 







And during Skyros 2021 in Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Bingo, from the interview with the Egyptian MOMP director. Finally confirmed what I have always thought.
> 
> "There is more than one new military product that will be participating in the exhibition this year, *including a new type of radar*, and a 4×4 pickup vehicle for military uses, which is the first (Egyptian-Emirati) joint production. New types of ammunition will also be participating."



Check this out!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411634364765638656

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Check this out!
> 
> View attachment 759591
> 
> 
> View attachment 759592








Al-Tariq is on the verge of a very important development, which is the addition of a turbo jet engine that will double its range to more than 200 km..

https://www.iiss.org/blogs/military-balance/2019/12/middle-east-stand-off-weapons

There is an ongoing deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Check this out!
> 
> View attachment 759591
> 
> 
> View attachment 759592


One of the reasons why the Mirage-2000s are just great, integration of weapons are relatively easier and no End User agreement headaches
For the IAF as well the Mirages were the Gold Standard as far as mission availability/A2A capability etc are concerned
The Tejas to this day is benchmarked with the Mirage-2000 for A2A performance
Even the Al Tariq will be a Mirage exclusive weapon with the UAEAF even as the Desert Viper is a vastly superior and a newer platform, just because of the US EUMA headaches
UAEAF will have a serious look at the Rafale for the future, in my opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Check this out!
> 
> View attachment 759591
> 
> 
> View attachment 759592


Wow, wonderful if true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Al-Tariq is on the verge of a very important development, which is the addition of a turbo jet engine that will double its range to more than 200 km..
> 
> https://www.iiss.org/blogs/military-balance/2019/12/middle-east-stand-off-weapons
> 
> There is an ongoing deal..



InshaAllah there is work being done to develop Egyptian made missiles, especially A2A ones that can be integrated onto various of the EAF's platforms. You know I've been touting that for a loooooooong time, now lol. That would open the door for them and possibly ease restrictments.



Lord Of Gondor said:


> One of the reasons why the Mirage-2000s are just great, integration of weapons are relatively easier and no End User agreement headaches
> For the IAF as well the Mirages were the Gold Standard as far as mission availability/A2A capability etc are concerned
> The Tejas to this day is benchmarked with the Mirage-2000 for A2A performance
> Even the Al Tariq will be a Mirage exclusive weapon with the UAEAF even as the Desert Viper is a vastly superior and a newer platform, just because of the US EUMA headaches
> UAEAF will have a serious look at the Rafale for the future, in my opinion



Indeed. Too bad they don't have more of the 2000's. But at least they're stocking up on Rafales but who knows how that same end user headaches would apply in that case.



Philip the Arab said:


> Wow, wonderful if true.



Are you thinking the pic is PS'd? They've been talking about making a deal for the Al-Tariq for a while now, so it doesn't surprise me at all and I don't think the pic is PS'd. What surprises me is when I saw the pic yesterday and posted it that I didn't notice the missiles on the jets! lol. Maybe now we have the answer as to who destroyed the MIM-23 Hawk SAMs in Watiya last year.


Lord Of Gondor said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411634364765638656



That's fantastic, BTW. Congrats to that young man and he's a great and shining example for many of the other cadets to follow. Good for him and thanks for posting that. This is a part of the military that we don't tend to focus on at all, but it also shows what programs they are offering in Egypt as such. So it benefits both parties. Outstanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> InshaAllah there is work being done to develop Egyptian made missiles, especially A2A ones that can be integrated onto various of the EAF's platforms. You know I've been touting that for a loooooooong time, now lol. That would open the door for them and possibly ease restrictments.


Imagine a joint project with the Emirates which would accomplish a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Imagine a joint project with the Emirates which would accomplish a lot.



You would think they're already involved in something of that sort, considering the armored vehicles and some of the other smaller projects that they've co-developed or shared together. But I'm still wondering why you have doubts about the Al-Tariq, bro?  

I know there was a tweet that kinda went viral about the naval SCALP being fired during the video of the exercise and that it was from a French FREMM and not the Tahyia Misr which created all sorts of controversy on Twitter. But the guy who posted it doesn't realize that the EGY Military does that every once in a while when they don't have any actual footage of their own, or if they know they're be getting the missiles at some point or something along those lines. They're not trying to deceive anyone that they have them when they don't or never will, they just take a little liberty when they know for sure that they either have them but don't have footage, or will be getting them. But that doesn't reflect on these missiles as they can clearly be seen on the Mirage 2Ks and there was also a lot of news on the EAF wanting to purchase them a while back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> You would think they're already involved in something of that sort, considering the armored vehicles and some of the other smaller projects that they've co-developed or shared together. But I'm still wondering why you have doubts about the Al-Tariq, bro?


Haha, just not fully sure until it can be confirmed 100% but it seems right.

Dubai Airshow we may find out from the company if Egypt is using the system.


Gomig-21 said:


> I know there was a tweet that kinda went viral about the naval SCALP being fired during the video of the exercise and that it was from a French FREMM and not the Tahyia Misr which created all sorts of controversy on Twitter. But the guy who posted it doesn't realize that the EGY Military does that every once in a while when they don't have any actual footage of their own, or if they know they're be getting the missiles at some point or something along those lines. They're not trying to deceive anyone that they have them when they don't or never will, they just take a little liberty when they know for sure that they either have them but don't have footage, or will be getting them. But that doesn't reflect on these missiles as they can clearly be seen on the Mirage 2Ks and there was also a lot of news on the EAF wanting to purchase them a while back.


SCALP Naval will be useful but MTCR is very annoying unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Haha, just not fully sure until it can be confirmed 100% but it seems right.



So correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like they basically took Denel's Umbani tech in their modular kit and adapted it to their missile which is brilliant. This is why I keep saying Egypt needs to do something similar. No one can actually start completely from scratch in this day and age and whether it's ToT, or hacking through systems to get hands on blueprints like China has done with a lot of it's systems (the biggest and latest is their version of the E-2C Hawkeye LoloOLolOL it's an EXACT duplicate of the US' Navy aircraft) or take a kit from an existing system and adapt it to a local ordinance that isn't too difficult to build and you get it done, just like this Al-Tariq. 

This is the Umbani from Denel and the similarity is pretty obvious,






Denel Dynamics Umbani - Wikipedia 

All this makes me think that they are probably more ready to deal with Ethiopia than we think. Not until these pics of the Mirages did we know they had their hands on these missiles, and being air to ground, you can kinda put together an pretty impressive list of deadly munitions from all their aircraft inventory to put together a very effective strike package, including these missiles.

The Ethiopians moved a pair of their Su-27s to a northern military base and just today announced the 2nd filling of the dam. The clock is most definitely on a countdown with a last ditch effort by Egypt and the UNSC that we should know about by Thursday. Sad if it happens, but if it needs to be done, so be it. 

Not sure the Su-35SEs would be ready to participate but they don't need them to take care of this anyway. The other challenge will be to defend against any retaliatory actions against the Aswan dam or any other possible Egyptian targets. It's really too bad because just as the Egyptian Armed Forces are putting together their incredible modernization, they have to actually interdict into a conflict that could last a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
Al Tariq is a modified version of Umbani locally assembled in the UAE. Could be a Block 2 missile or an older block 1 missile. Integration is easy and is integrated wireless and dropped like a dumb bomb but controlled by pilot independent of aircraft through a tablet.


There is 3 type of seekers

SALH
Infrared with automatic target recognition
GPS/INS only












------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AL TARIQ, an EDGE Group company involved in the design and manufacturing of precision guided munitions (PGMs), is showcasing its integration of the AL TARIQ guidance kit on a newly developed Penetration Warhead. The programme is currently in the final phases of qualification and field testing and will be ready for production towards the end of 2021.

This new development will enhance AL TARIQ’s* capabilities to successfully engage hardened targets*. In line with its participation at the International Defence Exhibition & Conference (IDEX 2021) taking place from 21 to 25 February, in the UAE capital, Abu Dhabi, AL TARIQ is also providing details on the major upgrades to its family of PGMs.

The system integration onto a new generation Penetration Warhead is a milestone achievement for the company, making it possible to field such a purpose-built warhead on the guidance kit. *This new feature enhances the capability to neutralise strategic infrastructure such as bridges, reinforced shelters, control centres and fortified installations utilising the warhead’s superb penetrating performance.*

AL TARIQ is also briefing stakeholders on the enhancements implemented to its family of PGMs, which have recently been updated to the Block 2 specifications. The upgrade boasts a host of latest technology improvements, including an enhanced navigation solution, *a new Height-Of-Burst-Sensor (HOBS) capability for airburst applications* and a weapon system that is capable of being digitally integrated on aircraft requiring either MIL-STD-1760 or DIGIBUS interfacing.

The upgrade further boosts the integration of AL TARIQ’s PGMs with a new “PowerPack” that equips the weapons with a pre-flight power source, as well as greater mission flexibility through leveraging cockpit fuze programmability. Rendering it highly effective in neutralising its target, the weapons system incorporates the latest Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Receiver technology as well as a highly sophisticated GPS anti-jamming solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Al Tariq is a modified version of Umbani locally assembled in the UAE. Could be a Block 2 missile or an older block 1 missile.
> 
> 
> AL TARIQ, an EDGE Group company involved in the design and manufacturing of precision guided munitions (PGMs), is showcasing its integration of the AL TARIQ guidance kit on a newly developed Penetration Warhead. The programme is currently in the final phases of qualification and field testing and will be ready for production towards the end of 2021.



I'm thinking that the ones on the EAF Mirages are probably the earlier block missiles since the timing seems to be very close. It might even be that the EAF is participating in the testing of these missiles, considering they've been talking about them for a while now and obviously the pics. Also the Watiya attack makes all the sense with wither EAF or UAE Mirages. The fact that the EAF Mirages have their insignias covered is a huge telltale sign.



Philip the Arab said:


> This new development will enhance AL TARIQ’s capabilities to successfully engage hardened targets. In line with its participation at the International Defence Exhibition & Conference (IDEX 2021) taking place from 21 to 25 February, in the UAE capital, Abu Dhabi, AL TARIQ is also providing details on the major upgrades to its family of PGMs.



So when was this source written, Habibi? Just curious because the timing has me a bit perplexed. 



Philip the Arab said:


> The system integration onto a new generation Penetration Warhead is a milestone achievement for the company, making it possible to field such a purpose-built warhead on the guidance kit. This new feature enhances the capability to neutralise strategic infrastructure such as bridges, reinforced shelters, control centres and fortified installations utilising the warhead’s superb penetrating performance.



.......and dams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> So when was this source written, Habibi? Just curious because the timing has me a bit perplexed.


This is from earlier in 2021 about the new Block 2 series.

Forget to mention but ITAR free so no messy American government hands on them.





__





AL TARIQ Details Enhanced Block 2 PGM System - European Security & Defence


AL TARIQ used the IDEX 2021 expo in Abu Dhabi to, UAE, to detail the enhanced Block 2 version of its Precision Guided Missile (PGM) System




euro-sd.com













UAE-Based Al Tariq Enhancing PGM Range - Second Line of Defense


By Guy Martin AL TARIQ (formerly Barij Dynamics) continues to enhance its ‘Al Tariq’ range of precision-guided munitions (PGMs) and is about to start production on the improved Block II version. Theunis Botha, Chief Executive Officer of AL TARIQ, told defenceWeb that the upgraded Block II...




sldinfo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> .......and dams.


Not sure really, Egypt wouldn't need to actually destroy the dam just send out sorties periodically to stop construction of the dam and damage it again and again.

Investors will stop funding, and the project will collapse.

Saw this on Reddit

The Egyptian Airforce would not have to turn the entire dam to dust. For example, they could strike the spillway gates ensuring that the reservoir won't start filling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure really, Egypt wouldn't need to actually destroy the dam just send out sorties periodically to stop construction of the dam and damage it again and again.
> 
> Investors will stop funding, and the project will collapse.
> 
> Saw this on Reddit
> 
> The Egyptian Airforce would not have to turn the entire dam to dust. For example, they could strike the spillway gates ensuring that the reservoir won't start filling.



Sending in agents or none state actors to explode the dam would be even easier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> This is from earlier in 2021 about the new Block 2 series.



Good! That means my theory of them possibly using the block 1 last year is plausible. Just throwing it out there. 



Philip the Arab said:


> Forget to mention but ITAR free so no messy American government hands on them.



Absolutely. It's bad enough that the Su-35 deal has to be completed in the "shadows", so to speak. So having much more freedom to acquire weaponry without any restrictions will be like a breath of fresh air.



Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure really, Egypt wouldn't need to actually destroy the dam just send out sorties periodically to stop construction of the dam and damage it again and again.
> 
> Investors will stop funding, and the project will collapse.
> 
> Saw this on Reddit
> 
> The Egyptian Airforce would not have to turn the entire dam to dust. For example, they could strike the spillway gates ensuring that the reservoir won't start filling.



I read similar opinions. To me, I still think the best way to deal with it would be a single, massive and utterly destructive blow to destroy it to a degree that it would have to be practically rebuilt entirely from scratch. Don't give them any chance to get back up on their feet or subject your pilots and aircraft to any additional exposure where they can be ready for them and cause you to lose some of your own assets. But that's just me.

They can't dilly dally with this since it's basically declaring war. Egypt has put up with the run-around from Ethiopia for just about a decade, now. So get in there and hit them hard once and for all and be done with it. No need to extend it or give them a chance to get back up on their feet. It's bad enough that there will be certain repercussions to deal with and the longer it gets dragged, the worst it will be for Egypt IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
Heard someone say it could also be the Halcon Thunder P4 but not sure.

The image quality is so grainy its hard to tell so unless there is more footage ever released with them it's hard to tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Heard someone say it could also be the Halcon Thunder P4 but not sure.



Awesome. Is that still in development stage or is it ready?

I think the rumors will swirl but I think the Tariq makes a bit more sense because they were interested in that specific munition and mentioned it several times over a year ago. Not sure as my memory is getting shot with age lol, but there might've been even more to the interest like signing some kind of deal for the Al Tariq. But I hear ya, you never know until we either get a good and undeniable image or a reliable source stating the EAF indeed has purchased X-amount of such & such missiles.

Either way, I think it's awesome and a great look at things to come ISA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Awesome. Is that still in development stage or is it ready?


Will have to check a video again but probably in late stage development or entering production soon for UAE's Mirage 2000s.

I wonder if France will allow integration of these same missiles on Egyptian Rafales or not.

Thunder 4 will have a lot more local contribution but not fully developed in country unfortunately.


Gomig-21 said:


> I think the rumors will swirl but I think the Tariq makes a bit more sense because they were interested in that specific munition and mentioned it several times over a year ago. Not sure as my memory is getting shot with age lol, but there might've been even more to the interest like signing some kind of deal for the Al Tariq. But I hear ya, you never know until we either get a good and undeniable image or a reliable source stating the EAF indeed has purchased X-amount of such & such missiles.


I heard the same about those rumors actually a few years back but thought the deals were stalled tbh. It's good to hear that they may have gone through.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Just a thought, but what if the Mistral Carriers could use QX-3 from UAE to destroy enemy land and sea targets.

Just a thought, could supplement the attack helicopters for a large attack.

During a beach landing for example, these would take out machine guns, snipers, light vehicles allowing attack helicopters to engage more important targets.

Softening targets is very important before landing to insure tropps have the best situation on the field.













With the missiles using a TV seeker developed by Halcon accuracy is within a meter of the target allowing even a small warhead to be very effective. There is also a shaped charge combined with the fragmention for light armored targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Just a thought, but what if the Mistral Carriers could use QX-3 from UAE to destroy enemy land and sea targets.
> 
> Just a thought, could supplement the attack helicopters for a large attack.
> 
> During a beach landing for example, these would take out machine guns, snipers, light vehicles allowing attack helicopters to engage more important targets.
> 
> Softening targets is very important before landing to insure tropps have the best situation on the field.



That's pretty cool, and they are already using the Schiebel Camcopter off the Mistrals. We saw one on deck during the admiral's interview on local TV, so they're certainly using drones off the ships or at least that particular one. It wouldn't be much of an issue I imagine to add that QX-3 to the inventory if they wanted to. 

Impressive that it carries a couple of small munitions and has relatively good loitering time. I couldn't find any specs on its size. Would you happen to know what is its diameter or any size spec? Just curious how big it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Impressive that it carries a couple of small munitions and has relatively good loitering time. I couldn't find any specs on its size. Would you happen to know what is its diameter or any size spec? Just curious how big it is.


I guess you could compare the size to the guy in the back but can't find any detailed specs. Overall doesn't seem very big for the amount of hurt it can lay down and look at the little remote controller right there under it next to the sign.

Seems like as long as a average mans torso but that is just my guess.







But as I was saying, TV guidance is interesting and afaik isn't used in these systems very often. They are very cheap to produce with COTS sensors and are very cost effective.

Their accuracy is within 1 meter with man in the loop guidance and lockon target.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm thinking that the ones on the EAF Mirages are probably the earlier block missiles since the timing seems to be very close. It might even be that the EAF is participating in the testing of these missiles, considering they've been talking about them for a while now and obviously the pics. Also the Watiya attack makes all the sense with wither EAF or UAE Mirages. The fact that the EAF Mirages have their insignias covered is a huge telltale sign.
> 
> 
> 
> So when was this source written, Habibi? Just curious because the timing has me a bit perplexed.
> 
> 
> 
> .......and dams.








It is believed that the Tariq bombs obtained by Egypt are the two copies; Al Tariq-S and Al Tariq-LR.

The first version has a range of 40 km and is inertial guidance systems INS and GPS with an electro-optical seeker in the front to ensure the accuracy of the hit. This system can be combined on the MK-81 bomb of 113 kg, the MK-82 bomb of 225 kg, the MK-83 bomb of 450 kg, or even the MK-80 bomb of about 1 ton.

The second version has a range of 120 km and is equipped with wings that fly at a height of up to 12 km above the surface of the earth. The bomb disposes of the wings when it reaches above the target and then pounces on it from the top.

There is a third version of the Tariq grenades with an extended range of up to 200 km, equipped with a rocket propellant engine in the rear to increase the range, but it is not currently ready.

Egypt has a very large stockpile of American Mark bombs, which it obtained for decades from the United States in order to arm the F-4 Phantom and F-16 Falcon fighters.
The normal version has a range of approximately 40 km, and most importantly, this bomb has versions with a glide kit or a winged version such as the American GBU-39 bombs, and this will enhance its range to 120 km.

The large range of the winged version gives it a great ability to hit "soft" targets in depth from a range beyond all anti-missile coverage ranges - something that makes the Mirage 2000 a consideration for any offensive operations against any type of target, whether hitting ground defenses or infrastructure targets.

Regardless of the capabilities of the Egyptian Mirage 2000 in accommodating this type of bomb, but the presence of the winged version makes it the best bomb within the ammunition of Egyptian fighters in terms of range (it is superior to almost all French, Russian and American ammunition in terms of range).

With Egypt obtaining the Emirati Al-Tariq system, it will integrate it on the Mark bombs to convert the dumb bombs into smart guided bombs with impressive ranges from 40 to 120 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


>



It looks similar to the one from EDGE. Does Egypt purchase missiles from UAE or is this a collab


----------



## Gomig-21

So this will be the first thrust vectoring aircraft in the EAF. Would love to see the pilots do some "Russian" aerobatics, like the Cobra or the Kulbit and several others. Anyone seen other pilots from other nations who might've purchased the Su-30MK (since it's a more common export model than the Su-35 because it's been around for a while longer) perform any of those Russian maneuvers? I haven't seen any, not even the Malaysian whom are quite aggressive with their Su-30s. Not the IAF as they fly them with great discipline and mostly stay away from that type of showboating. 

I don't think I've had more anticipation for anything coming to the EAF as much as this behemoth of a beast. Probably because it might be the most lethal aircraft it their inventory as well as being surrounded by all the sanctions stuff etc. But mostly because of its capabilities; just a monster! 

I also hope they do place a roundel on the fuselage unlike in this pic as well as the MiG-29Ms. This was almost a year ago and with the way things are going, we should be seeing them rather soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Elements of Egyptian frogmen swimming next to one of the Egyptian submarines of the 209/1400 MODE class..The images were taken as they returned to the open port of entry as part of training to perform this type of mission. The frogmen unit belongs to the Egyptian Navy Thunderbolt Brigade. This unit is responsible for mining and blowing up hostile naval targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems hands over fourth submarine to Egyptian Navy*







https://defenceindustrynews.com/all...hands-over-fourth-submarine-to-egyptian-navy/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARCH٤R

I can conclude that Egypt is working on a pylon for the Su-35s and MiG-29s to deploy Al Tariqs and most probably French A-A and A-G munition. Likely in co-operation of UAE, India and France. @Lord Of Gondor can you surf the internet in India to find any info that can help us determine on this conclusion?

I think Egypt had a look at its locally built trainers’ pylons at first. And before I end this, one publication written by an Egyptian in Arabic said that during the 2011’s revolution, the M1A1 factory North East of Cairo was raided and that several documents related to the M1A1 were burned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wouldn't need a special pylon just needs a kit for the FAB series GPB which should take a few years to adapt to. Al Tariq is dropped wireless via a tablet controlled by pilot to the Al Tariq kit and is dropped like a dumb munition.

Indian Su-30 can already drop Western missiles iirc but Gondor should know more about the topic.

Anyway, I think we will see rocket/jet powered version of the Thunder from Halcon. Halcon has recently been hiring a lot of former Rheinmetall Denel employees with experience in rocket propulsion, and warhead designs. They are also hiring Emirati fresh graduates for Chemical engineering which obviously relates to the same field.






Also, wouldn't be surprised if we see a ground launched Thunder like the GLSDB, the Italian Astra 6x6 will be a common launcher for the HAS-250, DS25-GLER80 and the smaller rockets and likely the Nasef in the future.







This should be very useful for Egypt in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

So this was pretty interesting to me when I first saw it today on Twitter - The first EAF Rafale pilot to reach 500 hours in the Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> So this was pretty interesting to me when I first saw it today on Twitter - The first EAF Rafale pilot to reach 500 hours in the Rafale.
> 
> View attachment 760735
> 
> 
> View attachment 760736


It's clear that the backbone of the EAF will be formed by the Rafale and its abilities will only increase from here with weapons like the SmartGlider, and the Meteor and Block upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> It's clear that the backbone of the EAF will be formed by the Rafale and its abilities will only increase from here with weapons like the SmartGlider, and the Meteor and Block upgrades.



Especially when they developed their entire domestic digital link system in the RISC2 from the tech-friendly hardware & software that is in the Rafale's RBE2 AESA radar. That alone tells you the core essence of the entire fleet is and will be the Rafale. And of course, increasing the numbers of that aircraft to 54 (which is not cheap at all) as well as making the statement that they will be aiming to complete a total number of at least 72 to possibly 100. They're obviously very happy with that aircraft and it's huge potential for upgrades as time goes by.

In light of all of that, it's also indicative that they must have some type of reassurances that the weapons you mentioned, particularly the Meteor (and SmartGlider) but also the MICA NG will be supplied and not threatened to be kept off the list. It wouldn't make much sense that they would be willing to devote so much of the EAF's centralization around the Rafale without those reassurances, I would think.

After Qader 21 and the revelation that a certain amount of the current land attack version of the EAF's Ka-52s have been modified with folding rotors to be stowed away inside the Mistral's chambers. That tells us that perhaps the tender that was signed for the 36 Ka-52K Katrans has been either put on hold or kiobashed completely. It also might be indicative of the US making a deal with Egypt that they won't impose CAATSA on the Su-35SE purchase, so long as there aren't any more Russian purchases along with withdrawals of support for the GERD and any possible military action that the US would come out and be on Egypt's side. This is all conjecture on my part, but it's quite plausible watching all these things develop right in front of our eyes, the rotors on the Ka-52's being a small link to the entire, larger picture. 

But...........






............That also begs the question as to whether the EAF and the Armed Forces generals and President Sisi of course would agree to this deal in the first place or not. It's quite possible that the president, after meeting with all his top generals and COS and advisors have decided not to play into the hands of the Americans and this deal since that basically ends the entire wish that Egypt has earned with this incredible modernization, and that is the ability to purchase whatever it needs from whomever it needs to. And if there are consequences in the form of sanctions at the level of CAATSA, so be it. This should be and hopefully IS the route Sisi & Co. decide to take. They've come a long way to suddenly give in to pressure that will knock them back to almost where they were before, without the freedom of purchase and we can't see that happen.

It will also deal a huge blow to all the great & massive potential of superb Russian military equipment and munitions. If the order for the Su-35SEs were 30, they will undoubtedly want to raise that number to at least 50 - 60 or more. That also comes with the absolute need to be able to purchase A LOT of munitions to go with those jets. From all the A2A gems they fire to the new subsonic AWACs killers and equal to the Meteor missile to all the terrific and deadly Russian built munitions. It also prevent the Army from wanting to upgrade their tanks since it seems the T-90MS contract has hit a bit of a grinding halt, there. Probably due to the same reasons.

We'll have to keep an eye out for such developments in the near future and then we'll know the start of all of this was the modification of the folding rotors on the Kamov, Ka-52 Nile Crocodile to fit in the guts of the Mistral, and that led to the unfortunate halt of any and all further Russian procurement and a super sad time for a grind in what we have come accustomed to know as the great Egyptian military modernization of its lifetime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Especially when they developed their entire domestic digital link system in the RISC2 from the tech-friendly hardware & software that is in the Rafale's RBE2 AESA radar. That alone tells you the core essence of the entire fleet is and will be the Rafale. And of course, increasing the numbers of that aircraft to 54 (which is not cheap at all) as well as making the statement that they will be aiming to complete a total number of at least 72 to possibly 100. They're obviously very happy with that aircraft and it's huge potential for upgrades as time goes by.
> 
> In light of all of that, it's also indicative that they must have some type of reassurances that the weapons you mentioned, particularly the Meteor (and SmartGlider) but also the MICA NG will be supplied and not threatened to be kept off the list. It wouldn't make much sense that they would be willing to devote so much of the EAF's centralization around the Rafale without those reassurances, I would think.
> 
> After Qader 21 and the revelation that a certain amount of the current land attack version of the EAF's Ka-52s have been modified with folding rotors to be stowed away inside the Mistral's chambers. That tells us that perhaps the tender that was signed for the 36 Ka-52K Katrans has been either put on hold or kiobashed completely. It also might be indicative of the US making a deal with Egypt that they won't impose CAATSA on the Su-35SE purchase, so long as there aren't any more Russian purchases along with withdrawals of support for the GERD and any possible military action that the US would come out and be on Egypt's side. This is all conjecture on my part, but it's quite plausible watching all these things develop right in front of our eyes, the rotors on the Ka-52's being a small link to the entire, larger picture.
> 
> But...........
> 
> View attachment 760753
> 
> 
> ............That also begs the question as to whether the EAF and the Armed Forces generals and President Sisi of course would agree to this deal in the first place or not. It's quite possible that the president, after meeting with all his top generals and COS and advisors have decided not to play into the hands of the Americans and this deal since that basically ends the entire wish that Egypt has earned with this incredible modernization, and that is the ability to purchase whatever it needs from whomever it needs to. And if there are consequences in the form of sanctions at the level of CAATSA, so be it. This should be and hopefully IS the route Sisi & Co. decide to take. They've come a long way to suddenly give in to pressure that will knock them back to almost where they were before, without the freedom of purchase and we can't see that happen.
> 
> It will also deal a huge blow to all the great & massive potential of superb Russian military equipment and munitions. If the order for the Su-35SEs were 30, they will undoubtedly want to raise that number to at least 50 - 60 or more. That also comes with the absolute need to be able to purchase A LOT of munitions to go with those jets. From all the A2A gems they fire to the new subsonic AWACs killers and equal to the Meteor missile to all the terrific and deadly Russian built munitions. It also prevent the Army from wanting to upgrade their tanks since it seems the T-90MS contract has hit a bit of a grinding halt, there. Probably due to the same reasons.
> 
> We'll have to keep an eye out for such developments in the near future and then we'll know the start of all of this was the modification of the folding rotors on the Kamov, Ka-52 Nile Crocodile to fit in the guts of the Mistral, and that led to the unfortunate halt of any and all further Russian procurement and a super sad time for a grind in what we have come accustomed to know as the great Egyptian military modernization of its lifetime.


Your second guess has more sense to it bro.. These folding rotors are a temporary practical solution like the land air defense on the mistrals.. You know well that the Katran Ka-52K is also capable of launching Kh-31 and Kh-35 air-to-surface missiles among many other special features,, like being specially equipped to conduct attack missions against targets at sea and on the ground which requires different sensors and armaments than those used on the basic Ka-52 helicopter... it is like having flying missile boats or corvettes adding much needed power to the naval forces in a conflict..Now the Russian have been testing an AESA radar that can fit both variants on a new version called the K-52M..I'd rather conclude that the Katran is a done deal..unless all these modifications and capabilities have been implemented on the Nile Crocodiles since it is a special edition.. and even if the US have anything to replace it .. it would not be provided to Egypt.. because of Usrael.. as we all know well..

KH-31





KH-35





Dealing with the Russians is easier than dealing with the Americans for the Egyptians... The Russians do not want human rights or pressure to impose views... But they always want a piece of the cake.

In front of the cameras, the search for diplomacy, solutions and so on, and Lavrov more than once stated that the solution is within the African Union, and this is the direction of Russian diplomacy.

Behind the cameras, Su-35S, Mig-29M-35 with BVR missiles, Molina missile boat free and open Radar requests and fullfilment, S-300 V4 - Kamov K-52 SE at an excellent price- Satellite assistance until 2018 in monitoring the dam, moment by moment ..Good intelligence support in the file of terrorists coming from Syria.. as well as Building a nuclear power plant with a long-term loan...

The Egyptian-Russian differences are few, the most important of which is the Libya file, and Egypt’s disdain for the Russians in Sudan, Libya and its surroundings in general, but there is consensus, for example, in the Syrian file and most of the region’s files...So a good friend in general is always a sincere one and most importantly with good vibes and intentions..

Of course, there might be some Russian resentment of the Egyptians' move to disrupt the intended Russian base in Sudan, but it is normal. It is not the first or last time that Egypt rejected the presence of foreign bases in the surrounding countries.

The Russians, eventhough they do not give full support to Egypt about the GERD, They have returned to allowing the tourist trips... It is a country that does not want to lose you as a partner and ally, but it has its own agenda, of course!

The US is also a good friend but too greedy and has priorities and agendas in the region that are not always in the best interest of Egypt.. as well as unpredictable intentions ..


So..Calmly, rationally and away from slogans about the GERD:

The events are going nicely as Egypt has internationalized the issue and threats etc... At the same time, the Aswan Dam is full to the brim, and Lake Nasser contains at least 150 billion cubic meters of water! All canals were lined to reduce waste and new desalination plants were build... The performance is excellent so far, be it civilian or military, and all possibilities have been arranged in an excellent manner so far.. Indeed, Egypt even attracted Sudan, which saw that the Renaissance Dam was in his favor., But today, we see Sudan with Egypt in the same camp.

it is excellent work indeed... It only needs to reach a solution in which the Big nations of the UNSC guarantee the filling steps so that they do not affect the Egyptian water stockpile in Lake Nasser, as well as making an agreement to ensure that no new dam is built without the approval of the Egyptian-Sudanese stakeholders.. otherwise things will most likely take another well known course..

Today" Egyptian Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukry told the international community that “if Ethiopia insists on its position and rejects all solutions, we have no choice but to defend the right of the Egyptian people to exist.” 
He added that Egypt faces an existential threat because of the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam.
“We are facing an existential threat by building the Renaissance Dam, and with the laying of every stone, it narrows the lifeline to millions of innocent people,” Shoukry said.

He added: "We call on the Council to work to address this issue from the perspective that is *preventive diplomacy* to support the peaceful resolution of disputes, as this is the Council's responsibility, and we are confident that it will assume its responsibility."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

ARCH٤R said:


> I can conclude that Egypt is working on a pylon for the Su-35s and MiG-29s to deploy Al Tariqs and most probably French A-A and A-G munition. Likely in co-operation of UAE, India and France. @Lord Of Gondor can you surf the internet in India to find any info that can help us determine on this conclusion?


Regarding French help for weapons integration on Russian platforms(Or Vice versa), I doubt it. Egypt doing the same domestically is my bet as they have the know-how and know-why.
The Al Tariq integration would be straight forward, IMO, especially on common platforms(Vipers{?} and Mirages)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Titanium100 said:


> Did halcon/EDGE put this for sale or it is for local use exclusively for the UAE armed forces


Export to close allies.

I have been thinking, what if Nasef could be used on helicopters, it could give helicopters the ability to reach out and hit targets from 120km which is quite a distance.

Could be an option for Egypt, and the UAE to use on Apaches if America allows integration.

Egypt would than have both KA-52s and Apaches able to launch long range attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I can conclude that Egypt is working on a pylon for the Su-35s and MiG-29s to deploy Al Tariqs and most probably French A-A and A-G munition. Likely in co-operation of UAE, India and France. @Lord Of Gondor can you surf the internet in India to find any info that can help us determine on this conclusion?



If you look at most wing-mounted munitions, you'll notice that the majority of them are equipped with U-clips that fit into the pylons and get locked in until pilot releases them. There are different requirements for munitions from different sources, but mostly western vs eastern and even those have ways to adjust them in the field to make them fit on the pylons. It's the software to actually command, guide and interact with the aircraft's radar until the weapon's own radar and seeker can take over that is more difficult to manage. The physical aspect is rather simple, but the computerized aspect is where the challenge lies.



ARCH٤R said:


> I think Egypt had a look at its locally built trainers’ pylons at first. And before I end this, one publication written by an Egyptian in Arabic said that during the 2011’s revolution, the M1A1 factory North East of Cairo was raided and that several documents related to the M1A1 were burned.



Woah! Really? Maybe that's where the Americans found out about the new, domestic air filter that the Egyptian tank engineers designed and made for their Abrams so they wouldn't get clogged so easily as the stock filters? And that's why they were so pissed off because they weren't told about the new filter and maybe found out about it this way?  That's strange but wonder who was involved in the raid? 



The SC said:


> Your second guess has more sense to it bro.. These folding rotors are a temporary practical solution like the land air defense on the mistrals..



That's the problem I have, SC bro. Why go through such a modification for whatever amount of helos when you're acquiring the real thing? Or are they? 



The SC said:


> You know well that the Katran Ka-52K is also capable of launching Kh-31 and Kh-35 air-to-surface missiles among many other special features,, like being specially equipped to conduct attack missions against targets at sea and on the ground which requires different sensors and armaments than those used on the basic Ka-52 helicopter...



Yes of course ya m3alem, and I'll tell you, it would be a huge shame if they were forced to cancel the Katran contract because of CAATSA/US pressure/GERD support/allowing the Su-35s deal. 

It's even more of a shame when you watch this video and see the incredible systems on what I would probably consider the best attack helicopter out there to date! AND, this Katran in this video has the same OLS Civilian and navigation system that the EAF requested on its Alligators. The picture it provides on the MFD screens is insane! The navigation screens along with all the onboard systems checks is just state of the art and really shows you how unfortunate people automatically judge Russian systems as inferior to western ones. If anything, this is a perfect example of how incorrect assumptions like that are made. The part showing the interior cockpit displays is terrific to watch.

BTW, this latest Katran shows the main gun capable of moving to a certain degree which if I'm not mistaken, was not always like that and was only fixed in the earlier models.

So between that and the OLS and the paint (anti-corrosive and naval), this would appear to be the exact model that the Egyptian Navy would order for its mistrals. But where are they? More importantly, why make such a huge modification on several of the existing land based ones if these are eventually coming, unless they're not? 



The SC said:


> I'd rather conclude that the Katran is a done deal..unless all these modifications and capabilities have been implemented on the Nile Crocodiles since it is a special edition.. and even if the US have anything to replace it .. it would not be provided to Egypt.. because of Usrael.. as we all know well..



Something isn't right, SC, bro. You know I love your optimism and consistency and respect it tremendously, but I just see something doesn't add up with here and am afraid that they cancelled the order for whatever reason, unfortunately. And now are planning to use a portion of the land-based aircraft for permanent Mistral duties. It's a shame because take a look at this video and how impressive this helo is! Also at one point in the video where they're testing the gun, it appears to be one of the EAF helos with the sand camo. Enjoy and hopefully I am wrong and this beauty is coming eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If you look at most wing-mounted munitions, you'll notice that the majority of them are equipped with U-clips that fit into the pylons and get locked in until pilot releases them. There are different requirements for munitions from different sources, but mostly western vs eastern and even those have ways to adjust them in the field to make them fit on the pylons. It's the software to actually command, guide and interact with the aircraft's radar until the weapon's own radar and seeker can take over that is more difficult to manage. The physical aspect is rather simple, but the computerized aspect is where the challenge lies.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Really? Maybe that's where the Americans found out about the new, domestic air filter that the Egyptian tank engineers designed and made for their Abrams so they wouldn't get clogged so easily as the stock filters? And that's why they were so pissed off because they weren't told about the new filter and maybe found out about it this way? That's strange but wonder who was involved in the raid?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the problem I have, SC bro. Why go through such a modification for whatever amount of helos when you're acquiring the real thing? Or are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes of course ya m3alem, and I'll tell you, it would be a huge shame if they were forced to cancel the Katran contract because of CAATSA/US pressure/GERD support/allowing the Su-35s deal.
> 
> It's even more of a shame when you watch this video and see the incredible systems on what I would probably consider the best attack helicopter out there to date! AND, this Katran in this video has the same OLS Civilian and navigation system that the EAF requested on its Alligators. The picture it provides on the MFD screens is insane! The navigation screens along with all the onboard systems checks is just state of the art and really shows you how unfortunate people automatically judge Russian systems as inferior to western ones. If anything, this is a perfect example of how incorrect assumptions like that are made. The part showing the interior cockpit displays is terrific to watch.
> 
> BTW, this latest Katran shows the main gun capable of moving to a certain degree which if I'm not mistaken, was not always like that and was only fixed in the earlier models.
> 
> So between that and the OLS and the paint (anti-corrosive and naval), this would appear to be the exact model that the Egyptian Navy would order for its mistrals. But where are they? More importantly, why make such a huge modification on several of the existing land based ones if these are eventually coming, unless they're not?
> 
> 
> 
> Something isn't right, SC, bro. You know I love your optimism and consistency and respect it tremendously, but I just see something doesn't add up with here and am afraid that they cancelled the order for whatever reason, unfortunately. And now are planning to use a portion of the land-based aircraft for permanent Mistral duties. It's a shame because take a look at this video and how impressive this helo is! Also at one point in the video where they're testing the gun, it appears to be one of the EAF helos with the sand camo. Enjoy and hopefully I am wrong and this beauty is coming eventually.


Bro..If the Mistrals' equipments are not there yet.. the Katran that was specifically built for the Mistral won't be there either yet..The other thing is that they were ready and announced for export just a month ago..and there is also the Russian AESA if ready or not yet.. EN and the armed forces top brass know about all this..so maybe they wanted the modifications at least to make it fit in the Mistrals' hangars..while waiting for the real thing..Thy knew it will take 5 years or more of testing and getting that AESA radar working fine.. so they have decided on a temporary solution..because there is nothing in sight to completely replace the Katran.. be it Western or Eastern ..on top of it winning the Egyptian tender..

Some might say that SU-35s were cancelled too because of KATSAA or whatever other reasons.. but I you won't believe them either.. some complex weapon systems just take a long time for thorough testing, training and what have you.. if you take the Saudi F-15SA for example it took 10 years between order and start of delivery.. The Saudi US made frigates it has been 5 years and only one is in testing , there are 3 more to build and 4 more optional.. the same with THAAD.. but for small, less complicated systems like the corvettes from Navantia Spain .. all 5 are in testing already after 3 years of the order and Saudi officers are still in training in Spain now and for the next 2 years.. so even then it is 5 to 6 years from the start to delivery.. So patience is a virtue .. mostly with completely new systems..

That video is great.. so you know what I mean and why the rational optimism ..Egypt wants it, and it will get it.. in time of course..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> That video is great.. so you know what I mean and why the rational optimism ..Egypt wants it, and it will get it.. in time of course..



How about because of this fella? I haven't seen this pic until now, but besides showing Sisi in a pretty cool catch, you also get an excellent look at this interior cockpit layout of the Egyptian Ka-52.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> How about because of this fella? I haven't seen this pic until now, but besides showing Sisi in a pretty cool catch, you also get an excellent look at this interior cockpit layout of the Egyptian Ka-52.
> 
> View attachment 761048


The game DCS has detailed cockpit details of the KA-50

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> The game DCS has detailed cockpit details of the KA-50
> 
> 
> View attachment 761052


K-52 have replaced the KA-50

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> K-52 have replaced the KA-50


Yes, KA-52 is a lot more modern than the KA-50.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

The SC said:


> Your second guess has more sense to it bro.. These folding rotors are a temporary practical solution like the land air defense on the mistrals.. You know well that the Katran Ka-52K is also capable of launching Kh-31 and Kh-35 air-to-surface missiles among many other special features,, like being specially equipped to conduct attack missions against targets at sea and on the ground which requires different sensors and armaments than those used on the basic Ka-52 helicopter... it is like having flying missile boats or corvettes adding much needed power to the naval forces in a conflict..Now the Russian have been testing an AESA radar that can fit both variants on a new version called the K-52M..I'd rather conclude that the Katran is a done deal..unless all these modifications and capabilities have been implemented on the Nile Crocodiles since it is a special edition.. and even if the US have anything to replace it .. it would not be provided to Egypt.. because of Usrael.. as we all know well..
> 
> KH-31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KH-35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dealing with the Russians is easier than dealing with the Americans for the Egyptians... The Russians do not want human rights or pressure to impose views... But they always want a piece of the cake.
> 
> In front of the cameras, the search for diplomacy, solutions and so on, and Lavrov more than once stated that the solution is within the African Union, and this is the direction of Russian diplomacy.
> 
> Behind the cameras, Su-35S, Mig-29M-35 with BVR missiles, Molina missile boat free and open Radar requests and fullfilment, S-300 V4 - Kamov K-52 SE at an excellent price- Satellite assistance until 2018 in monitoring the dam, moment by moment ..Good intelligence support in the file of terrorists coming from Syria.. as well as Building a nuclear power plant with a long-term loan...
> 
> The Egyptian-Russian differences are few, the most important of which is the Libya file, and Egypt’s disdain for the Russians in Sudan, Libya and its surroundings in general, but there is consensus, for example, in the Syrian file and most of the region’s files...So a good friend in general is always a sincere one and most importantly with good vibes and intentions..
> 
> Of course, there might be some Russian resentment of the Egyptians' move to disrupt the intended Russian base in Sudan, but it is normal. It is not the first or last time that Egypt rejected the presence of foreign bases in the surrounding countries.
> 
> The Russians, eventhough they do not give full support to Egypt about the GERD, They have returned to allowing the tourist trips... It is a country that does not want to lose you as a partner and ally, but it has its own agenda, of course!
> 
> The US is also a good friend but too greedy and has priorities and agendas in the region that are not always in the best interest of Egypt.. as well as unpredictable intentions ..
> 
> 
> So..Calmly, rationally and away from slogans about the GERD:
> 
> The events are going nicely as Egypt has internationalized the issue and threats etc... At the same time, the Aswan Dam is full to the brim, and Lake Nasser contains at least 150 billion cubic meters of water! All canals were lined to reduce waste and new desalination plants were build... The performance is excellent so far, be it civilian or military, and all possibilities have been arranged in an excellent manner so far.. Indeed, Egypt even attracted Sudan, which saw that the Renaissance Dam was in his favor., But today, we see Sudan with Egypt in the same camp.
> 
> it is excellent work indeed... It only needs to reach a solution in which the Big nations of the UNSC guarantee the filling steps so that they do not affect the Egyptian water stockpile in Lake Nasser, as well as making an agreement to ensure that no new dam is built without the approval of the Egyptian-Sudanese stakeholders.. otherwise things will most likely take another well known course..
> 
> Today" Egyptian Foreign Minister Sameh Shoukry told the international community that “if Ethiopia insists on its position and rejects all solutions, we have no choice but to defend the right of the Egyptian people to exist.”
> He added that Egypt faces an existential threat because of the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam.
> “We are facing an existential threat by building the Renaissance Dam, and with the laying of every stone, it narrows the lifeline to millions of innocent people,” Shoukry said.
> 
> He added: "We call on the Council to work to address this issue from the perspective that is *preventive diplomacy* to support the peaceful resolution of disputes, as this is the Council's responsibility, and we are confident that it will assume its responsibility."



In your opinion, do you think the Russians can be more or less trustworthy than the Americans.

Just my perspective and experience, Russia has screwed over Syria with regards to S-300s, they purchased them but prohibited the use of the battalions to defend themselves from Israeli Delilah's , and when Iran purchased the S-300PMU2's they reneged on the deal due to US pressure until Iran sued and the International courts forced them to provide the paid for equipment. Frankly, Iran has had a bitter experience with the Russians. While UN arms embargo has been removed, no one still is willing to sell even some like heavy air ambulances to Iran.

Do you think the same or similar could possibly apply here? Would Russia put limitation on Egypt as part of any deal not to use it against Ethiopia or Sudan? Does Russia have a much better reputation with the Egyptian Defense Industry?


----------



## The SC

Stryker1982 said:


> In your opinion, do you think the Russians can be more or less trustworthy than the Americans.
> 
> Just my perspective and experience, Russia has screwed over Syria with regards to S-300s, they purchased them but prohibited the use of the battalions to defend themselves from Israeli Delilah's , and when Iran purchased the S-300PMU2's they reneged on the deal due to US pressure until Iran sued and the International courts forced them to provide the paid for equipment. Frankly, Iran has had a bitter experience with the Russians. While UN arms embargo has been removed, no one still is willing to sell even some like heavy air ambulances to Iran.
> 
> Do you think the same or similar could possibly apply here? Would Russia put limitation on Egypt as part of any deal not to use it against Ethiopia or Sudan? Does Russia have a much better reputation with the Egyptian Defense Industry?


Nope.. you can read again that post you quoted..It depends on contexts and circumstances.. both are reliable to their close partners and both can become unreliable if contexts and circumstances go against their interests..

Egypt is a deep strategic partner of Russia in all fields..while Iran has never been.. in fact in the Shah era Iran was a very bitter enemy of the soviet Union..

Well what can I say Iran at least should have air ambulances that is for sure.. based on a humanitarian thought..


----------



## Malik Alashter

The SC said:


> Nope.. you can read again that post you quoted..
> 
> Egypt is a deep strategic partner of Russia in all fields..while Iran has never been.. in fact in the Shah era Iran was a very bitter enemy of the soviet Union..
> 
> Well what can I say Iran at least should have air ambulances that is for sure.. based on a humanitarian thought..


Well sadat kicked them out of egypt like they have done nothing to egypt at all!!
Russia in my opinion prefer Iran on egypt except russia cant angry the west thats why they postponed the delivery of the s-300 its more about interests than friendship


----------



## The SC

Malik Alashter said:


> Well sadat kicked them out of egypt like they have done nothing to egypt at all!!
> Russia in my opinion prefer Iran on egypt except russia cant angry the west thats why they postponed the delivery of the s-300 its more about interests than friendship


That is a funny comment..
Who said kicked them out.. he rather send them home just before the start of the war for their own safety.. it is normal..

Continue in your wishful thinking.. it is too obvious..


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> The game DCS has detailed cockpit details of the KA-50
> View attachment 761052



I see that. Not many buttons like the new ones on the Ka-52s and all the MFDs on all new, modern aircraft of all kinds from all manufacturers have buttons all along the entire perimeter frame of each MFD, except the new touch screens in certain aircraft like the F-35 and the Gripen option. 

The other cool thing in that video about the Ka-52 export is that it has an APU system which gives it much more self reliability in rough terrain areas for emergency landings and part time parking for repairs etc., it doesn't need a grounded, separate power source to start her up. The beauty of APUs on any aircraft. On top of that is the fact that it can operate on one engine alone to power both rotors in an emergency where it automatically switches over once one engine has failed. It also allows the pilots enough time to keep piloting the helo and get it back to the land or carrier or airport and land it safely. 

You probably noticed all this stuff I'm mentioning, but another amazing part is besides the cockpit armor plating they added on to protect the pilot and vital systems, in case small fire actually penetrates and let's say it loses all its oil, the engines can still function for up to 35 minutes to allow the pilots to bring the helo to safe ground. Just a few of MANY incredible features on this thing.



Stryker1982 said:


> Do you think the same or similar could possibly apply here?



No, I really don't think so. We've already seen A LOT of purchases and no reneging from them at all. The list is gigantic just since 2013 and Egypt has been an purchaser of Russian equipment since the early 50's. 

What I was referring to with the contract for the naval version Ka-52K is that it might not be ready yet, or Egypt pulled out of the deal for any number of reasons and not necessarily anything to do with Russia itself. Just to make that clear.



Stryker1982 said:


> Would Russia put limitation on Egypt as part of any deal not to use it against Ethiopia or Sudan?



Interesting question that comes up every once in a long while. However, Sudan is no issue for Egypt and quite the opposite. If there is any endeavor against the GERD, Sudan will be supporting Egypt and vice-versa as that has already been declared. Both countries even had an air force exercise together last month. I honestly don't think Russia cares that much what you do with the stuff you buy, as long as you pay for it and neither party is violating any rules such as ITAR restrictions etc. They do have a certain affinity for Israel and so that would certainly be a consideration for them when selling particular equipment. But nothing like the US, that's for sure.



Stryker1982 said:


> Does Russia have a much better reputation with the Egyptian Defense Industry?



Better than the US? In some ways yes and in some ways no since the US really hasn't been unreliable or deficient in any particular way, besides the obvious that they won't provide Egypt with any of the super advanced weapons that would threaten Israel. But they never were two-faced about it. They were always up front and told it like it is. So no hypocrisy at least and so no one can really say they've been unreliable. 

BUT, Russia is willing to sell advanced weaponry to Egypt that can easily threaten Israeli equipment much more so than the US stuff Egypt has. So that is a plus in Russia's favor but we are still to see if certain really impressive and deadly weapons will be sold to Egypt. A perfect example would the the R-37M. If we see that come to Egypt, or if they sign a huge deal for 36 Su-57s, then we'll know that there isn't much of a limit with the exception of the stuff that kills millions of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Gomig-21 said:


> I see that. Not many buttons like the new ones on the Ka-52s and all the MFDs on all new, modern aircraft of all kinds from all manufacturers have buttons all along the entire perimeter frame of each MFD, except the new touch screens in certain aircraft like the F-35 and the Gripen option.
> 
> The other cool thing in that video about the Ka-52 export is that it has an APU system which gives it much more self reliability in rough terrain areas for emergency landings and part time parking for repairs etc., it doesn't need a grounded, separate power source to start her up. The beauty of APUs on any aircraft. On top of that is the fact that it can operate on one engine alone to power both rotors in an emergency where it automatically switches over once one engine has failed. It also allows the pilots enough time to keep piloting the helo and get it back to the land or carrier or airport and land it safely.
> 
> You probably noticed all this stuff I'm mentioning, but another amazing part is besides the cockpit armor plating they added on to protect the pilot and vital systems, in case small fire actually penetrates and let's say it loses all its oil, the engines can still function for up to 35 minutes to allow the pilots to bring the helo to safe ground. Just a few of MANY incredible features on this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I really don't think so. We've already seen A LOT of purchases and no reneging from them at all. The list is gigantic just since 2013 and Egypt has been an purchaser of Russian equipment since the early 50's.
> 
> What I was referring to with the contract for the naval version Ka-52K is that it might not be ready yet, or Egypt pulled out of the deal for any number of reasons and not necessarily anything to do with Russia itself. Just to make that clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question that comes up every once in a long while. However, Sudan is no issue for Egypt and quite the opposite. If there is any endeavor against the GERD, Sudan will be supporting Egypt and vice-versa as that has already been declared. Both countries even had an air force exercise together last month. I honestly don't think Russia cares that much what you do with the stuff you buy, as long as you pay for it and neither party is violating any rules such as ITAR restrictions etc. They do have a certain affinity for Israel and so that would certainly be a consideration for them when selling particular equipment. But nothing like the US, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than the US? In some ways yes and in some ways no since the US really hasn't been unreliable or deficient in any particular way, besides the obvious that they won't provide Egypt with any of the super advanced weapons that would threaten Israel. But they never were two-faced about it. They were always up front and told it like it is. So no hypocrisy at least and so no one can really say they've been unreliable.
> 
> BUT, Russia is willing to sell advanced weaponry to Egypt that can easily threaten Israeli equipment much more so than the US stuff Egypt has. So that is a plus in Russia's favor but we are still to see if certain really impressive and deadly weapons will be sold to Egypt. A perfect example would the the R-37M. If we see that come to Egypt, or if they sign a huge deal for 36 Su-57s, then we'll know that there isn't much of a limit with the exception of the stuff that kills millions of people.


Thank you for the great response & insight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


>


The FREMM Frigates which Italy uses have only 16 VLS for Air Defence missiles, but they have room for 16 more VLS if in future Italy decides to get them fit in for Land Attack Cruise Missiles. Does the ones Egypt is getting have same option available or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> The FREMM Frigates which Italy uses have only 16 VLS for Air Defence missiles, but they have room for 16 more VLS if in future Turkey decides to get them fit in for Land Attack Cruise Missiles. Does the ones Egypt is getting have same option available or not ?


Egypt has two of them already and yes it is possible to add more VLS..Egypt is getting the Scalp naval from France.. it can fit it there..
I don't see why you mention Turkey in all your posts! as you know it is making its own ships.. So it has nothing to do with the Berghamini or other ships..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> How about because of this fella? I haven't seen this pic until now, but besides showing Sisi in a pretty cool catch, you also get an excellent look at this interior cockpit layout of the Egyptian Ka-52.
> 
> View attachment 761048


After these folding rotors on the The Nile Crocodiles .. we shouldn't be surprised if we see the AESA already on the Mig-29 M/M2/35 advanced ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Egypt has two of them already and yes it is possible to add more VLS..Egypt is getting the Scalp naval from France.. it can fit it there..
> I don't see why you mention Turkey in all your posts! as you know it is making its own ships.. So it has nothing to do with the Berghamini or other ships..


It was Italy not Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> It was Italy not Turkey.


Yes it makes more sense..
Of course Egypt has the same options.. these two Berghamini were intended for the Italian Navy before they were sold to Egypt.. and there are 2 more ordered.. the same with the French Fremm it was intended for the French Navy but Egypt got it.. so all the options on them are available to Egypt now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Yes it makes more sense..
> Of course Egypt has the same options.. these two Berghamini were intended for the Italian Navy before they were sold to Egypt.. and there are 2 more ordered.. the same with the French Fremm it was intended for the French Navy but Egypt got it.. so all the options on them are available to Egypt now..


Egypt needs to go for long range land attack cruise missiles which can be fired both from ships as well as land. I mean at least of 1000 KM range. That is what has scared Israel the most and that was very reason Israel killed Egyptian scientists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> Egypt needs to go for long range land attack cruise missiles which can be fired both from ships as well as land. I mean at least of 1000 KM range. That is what has scared Israel the most and that was very reason Israel killed Egyptian scientists.


 Usrael is very close by to Egypt.. The 300 km range ones are there already and enough as far as range is concerned.. But it is a good idea to have longer ranges .. mostly launched by submarines..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt is in negotiations for the *SuperTermoli (ST) 60* ..Italian design and Greek manufacture, speeds up to 70 knots..







The technologies and expertise of SuperTermoli ST60 interceptor have given rise to a vessel comparable to a supercar: tremendously fast, but also able to navigate safely at cruising speeds substantially above the upper limits of many other boats! This line of models is high-speed powerboats made of fiberglass specifically designed for special operations. Depending on the engines installed, they can reach a top speed of more than 70 knots (the newer models) even in rough waters and can carry maximum 20 people for special missions. SuperTermoli powerboats are made to offer reliability and endurance under extreme situations that long-range operations demand, maintaining speeds of 60 knots..

The hull of SuperTermoli powerboat has been proven as seaworthy and high performance designed to reduce drag and friction while providing extra lift force. They are boats full of Italian technology and represent the state of the art of shipbuilding and mechanical engineering for boating. The hull, engines, transmissions and all technical equipment are produced with advanced technologies. its boats for high performance and high standards of safety and reliability. All SuperTermoli powerboats have been designed and developed to operate under the most difficult conditions and have proven to be reliable and efficient in almost any sea conditions.

Advanced composite materials and technologies are used extensively to maximize range, mission payload, speed, shallow water capabilities, reliability/availability, maintainability and multi-mission capabilities. External fittings on the craft are kept to a minimum to maintain a low radar cross-section. The regulation of the behavior of the boat takes place through a complete propulsion system with dynamic cruising equalization that includes four drive shafts, two hydraulic TRIM TABS RACING type fins and a JOLLY DRIVE SPECIAL surface drive system. The fins are placed symmetrically on the transom and their control is done remotely by the switch in console of the cockpit. There are four ZF gear boxes and four SILROP NiBraL propellers.

The general characteristics of the ST60 is 18,6m length overall, 3,4m beam max, 1m draft and 2,8 height max only. The displacement is about 16t, the full load displacement more than 25t, max speed at light conditions >60 kts (with 4 SEATEK x725HP) and range >400n.m with the cruising speed about 45kts. It can operate even at 7-8 Beaufort with absolute safety! Accommodation typically consists of an open or semi-enclosed cockpit with various seating layouts. The upper deck can accommodate up to 10 seats and the lower deck a WC compartment and up to 20 seats depending on the layout. Both the cabin and cockpit (enclosed version) can be air conditioned. 

According to the information, SUPERTERMOLI ST60 was during the previous period in the evaluation center by the Egyptian Navy, specifically by the Egyptian Marines and Frogmen. Today, negotiations are in full swing so that Egypt can move forward in the giant market for the aforementioned ships. After all, this is something that was first mentioned in the Greek press.






The two primary versions offered for military use are two.

The first relates to the ST60 model, which covers the need to transport personnel. The boat can carry up to 20 fully equipped commandos and disembark them via a special ramp on the bow. At the same time, above the superstructure on the bridge, a 12.7-mm machine gun can be carried, which is quite stable and remotely controlled.

The second version is again related to the same ST60 with the difference that it is a ship with the main difference being the heavy armament which consists of two remotely controlled armament stations, one in the bow (20mm or 12.7mm cannon) and one booster station over the bridge with a caliber of 12.7mm. In this version of the speedboat, the focus is on firepower while carrying capacity is limited to 10 people.

In addition, machine guns (either 12.7 mm or 7.62) can be mounted on pedestals while the ship's capabilities are offloaded by the installation of small rocket weapons such as the French MMP from MBDA. The ship is the most well-equipped in its class and is converted into a powerful weapon system capable of providing fire support to combat units on target, such as the task of transporting amphibious commandos, or even attacking larger ships if required as a result of tactics..

The armament of the ST 60 can consist of the following options:






Leonardo introduced the new family of remote control turrets for Lionfish ships, the turrets are designed to accommodate 12.7 and 20 mm machine guns and cannons in four versions: Lionfish Inner Reloading, Lionfish Ultralight, Lionfish Top and Lionfish 20. Electrode sensor for target recognition, day and night . In the Lionfish Inner Reloading version, the turret includes a 12.7-mm machine gun, in the Lionfish Ultralight version, it has a 12.7-mm machine gun, but it is less weight and size than the Inner Reloading version, in the Lionfish Top version, it has a 12.7-mm machine gun, but it has a larger holder for the cartridge, while in the Lionfish 20 version it includes a 20 mm cannon. It should be noted that the Italian Leonardo offers low-weight towers,






https://www.navalanalyses.com/2021/01/supertermoli-st-60mmi-successor-of.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Usrael is very close by to Egypt.. The 300 km range ones are there already and enough as far as range is concerned.. But it is a good idea to have longer ranges .. mostly launched by submarines..





The SC said:


> Egypt is in negotiations for the *SuperTermoli (ST) 60* ..Italian design and Greek manufacture, speeds up to 70 knots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The technologies and expertise of SuperTermoli ST60 interceptor have given rise to a vessel comparable to a supercar: tremendously fast, but also able to navigate safely at cruising speeds substantially above the upper limits of many other boats! This line of models is high-speed powerboats made of fiberglass specifically designed for special operations. Depending on the engines installed, they can reach a top speed of more than 70 knots (the newer models) even in rough waters and can carry maximum 20 people for special missions. SuperTermoli powerboats are made to offer reliability and endurance under extreme situations that long-range operations demand, maintaining speeds of 60 knots..
> 
> The hull of SuperTermoli powerboat has been proven as seaworthy and high performance designed to reduce drag and friction while providing extra lift force. They are boats full of Italian technology and represent the state of the art of shipbuilding and mechanical engineering for boating. The hull, engines, transmissions and all technical equipment are produced with advanced technologies. its boats for high performance and high standards of safety and reliability. All SuperTermoli powerboats have been designed and developed to operate under the most difficult conditions and have proven to be reliable and efficient in almost any sea conditions.
> 
> Advanced composite materials and technologies are used extensively to maximize range, mission payload, speed, shallow water capabilities, reliability/availability, maintainability and multi-mission capabilities. External fittings on the craft are kept to a minimum to maintain a low radar cross-section. The regulation of the behavior of the boat takes place through a complete propulsion system with dynamic cruising equalization that includes four drive shafts, two hydraulic TRIM TABS RACING type fins and a JOLLY DRIVE SPECIAL surface drive system. The fins are placed symmetrically on the transom and their control is done remotely by the switch in console of the cockpit. There are four ZF gear boxes and four SILROP NiBraL propellers.
> 
> The general characteristics of the ST60 is 18,6m length overall, 3,4m beam max, 1m draft and 2,8 height max only. The displacement is about 16t, the full load displacement more than 25t, max speed at light conditions >60 kts (with 4 SEATEK x725HP) and range >400n.m with the cruising speed about 45kts. It can operate even at 7-8 Beaufort with absolute safety! Accommodation typically consists of an open or semi-enclosed cockpit with various seating layouts. The upper deck can accommodate up to 10 seats and the lower deck a WC compartment and up to 20 seats depending on the layout. Both the cabin and cockpit (enclosed version) can be air conditioned.
> 
> According to the information, SUPERTERMOLI ST60 was during the previous period in the evaluation center by the Egyptian Navy, specifically by the Egyptian Marines and Frogmen. Today, negotiations are in full swing so that Egypt can move forward in the giant market for the aforementioned ships. After all, this is something that was first mentioned in the Greek press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two primary versions offered for military use are two.
> 
> The first relates to the ST60 model, which covers the need to transport personnel. The boat can carry up to 20 fully equipped commandos and disembark them via a special ramp on the bow. At the same time, above the superstructure on the bridge, a 12.7-mm machine gun can be carried, which is quite stable and remotely controlled.
> 
> The second version is again related to the same ST60 with the difference that it is a ship with the main difference being the heavy armament which consists of two remotely controlled armament stations, one in the bow (20mm or 12.7mm cannon) and one booster station over the bridge with a caliber of 12.7mm. In this version of the speedboat, the focus is on firepower while carrying capacity is limited to 10 people.
> 
> In addition, machine guns (either 12.7 mm or 7.62) can be mounted on pedestals while the ship's capabilities are offloaded by the installation of small rocket weapons such as the French MMP from MBDA. The ship is the most well-equipped in its class and is converted into a powerful weapon system capable of providing fire support to combat units on target, such as the task of transporting amphibious commandos, or even attacking larger ships if required as a result of tactics..
> 
> The armament of the ST 60 can consist of the following options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonardo introduced the new family of remote control turrets for Lionfish ships, the turrets are designed to accommodate 12.7 and 20 mm machine guns and cannons in four versions: Lionfish Inner Reloading, Lionfish Ultralight, Lionfish Top and Lionfish 20. Electrode sensor for target recognition, day and night . In the Lionfish Inner Reloading version, the turret includes a 12.7-mm machine gun, in the Lionfish Ultralight version, it has a 12.7-mm machine gun, but it is less weight and size than the Inner Reloading version, in the Lionfish Top version, it has a 12.7-mm machine gun, but it has a larger holder for the cartridge, while in the Lionfish 20 version it includes a 20 mm cannon. It should be noted that the Italian Leonardo offers low-weight towers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.navalanalyses.com/2021/01/supertermoli-st-60mmi-successor-of.html



It looks as if it has laser guns on the pictures but that could only be the images.. I am not sure if they produce laser guns in Italy they may be behind on that front


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> It looks as if it has laser guns on the pictures but that could only be the images.. I am not sure if they produce laser guns in Italy they may be behind on that front


It is just firing bullets.. that is the fire it generates.. Laser guns are still a long way.. they are too big now even in the US and not practical..


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> It is just firing bullets.. that is the fire it generates.. Laser guns are still a long way.. they are too big now even in the US and not practical..



It is not long way some countries do have laser guns but it just not wide-spread yet


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt is in negotiations for the *SuperTermoli (ST) 60* ..Italian design and Greek manufacture, speeds up to 70 knots..



When I first read this the other day on Twitter, first thing that caught my eye was "Greek manufacturer"! That was a pleasant surprise to see and I was wondering when the heck were the two nations going to start working together on programs like this with all the amicable friendship and naval treaties and military & naval exercises (heck not just anyone is allowed to land their helos on Egyptian Mistrals but the Greeks were given permission lol  and of course the French) and all the other brotherly love between the nations should've made something like this happen a lot sooner. But hey, another perfect example of "better late than never!"

Nothing like a GoFast boat with a turret and guns and missiles! loool Those things are awesome. You get 20 or 30 of those and you can wreak havoc on any coastal beach line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> When I first read this the other day on Twitter, first thing that caught my eye was "Greek manufacturer"! That was a pleasant surprise to see and I was wondering when the heck were the two nations going to start working together on programs like this with all the amicable friendship and naval treaties and military & naval exercises (heck not just anyone is allowed to land their helos on Egyptian Mistrals but the Greeks were given permission lol  and of course the French) and all the other brotherly love between the nations should've made something like this happen a lot sooner. But hey, another perfect example of "better late than never!"
> 
> Nothing like a GoFast boat with a turret and guns and missiles! loool Those things are awesome. You get 20 or 30 of those and you can wreak havoc on any coastal beach line.


You are right.. there should be more cooperation.. most people here will be surprised that Greece even manufactures these unique interception and commando boats.. Let alone when you talk about their cruise missile MAKEDON..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Let alone when you talk about their cruise missile MAKEDON..


It has been cancelled a while ago unfortunately but could be restarted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> It has been cancelled a while ago unfortunately but could be restarted.


Most important is its technology..

In April 2011, the magazine "STRATIGIKI" reported that three years of hard work was a complete success ..

The cruise missile will be ready for production in 2014, superior in performance to the Turkish SOM. A number of Greek companies are participating in the project. The scheduled start of production is in 2014. The cost of an HSC-1 air-to-air missile (4.5 x 0.41 x 0.47 meters, weight 1050 kg, payload 300 kg, boost VRJ-1400A 1.95kN) is estimated at 850,000 euros, and its exit from production is expected in the 4th quarter of 2014. The cost of the naval version of the missile HSC-1N (5.5 x 0.49 x 0.52, weight 1250 kg, useful weight 300 kg, boost VRJ-1500A 5.1kN) for Mk41 / 57VLS launcher is estimated at 1,000,000 euros, with the exit from the production process scheduled for the 4th quarter of 2017.

The engine was refined with a boost of 150 kg for the HSC-1 "MAKEDON". This will allow the rocket to maneuver up to 15 g at speeds above 1100 km / h, with the fuel injection system optimizing combustion for maximum engine reliability.
With a range of at least 250 kilometers, and in the naval version with a range of 800 kilometers. 






https://web.archive.org/web/2014030...απάντηση-στον-τουρκικό-SOM.html#comment-14977

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You are right.. there should be more cooperation.. most people here will be surprised that Greece even manufactures these unique interception and commando boats.. Let alone when you talk about their cruise missile MAKEDON..



That's so true, even I was surprised to be perfectly honest with you. Not to take anything away from the Greeks and this excellent and worthy indigenous creation, boats of that nature and style are not comparable to items like large frigates and things of that sort. So the impression level was not as much as something like the MAKKEDON. Now that was surprising for sure (but one can see why they were pushing for it considering they claimed it to be superior to the Turkish SOM or whatever and the competition was a large incentive for them to put that CM together, despite the stoppage) and what a shame that they had to halt its development. Undoubtedly because of the financial crisis that hit Greece a lot harder than any of the other European countries and it's still recovering very slowly till this day.



Philip the Arab said:


> It has been cancelled a while ago unfortunately but could be restarted.



Now this would be one heck of a HUGE opportunity for Egypt to purchase the ENTIRE program from the Greeks and just _cruise_ away with it (no pun intended) and build Egypt's own, indigenous program. If there was ever a sign to be read on a silver platter offered to one right in front of their kisser, this is it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Now this would be one heck of a HUGE opportunity for Egypt to purchase the ENTIRE program from the Greeks and just _cruise_ away with it (no pun intended) and build Egypt's own, indigenous program. If there was ever a sign to be read on a silver platter offered to one right in front of their kisser, this is it!


Denel of South Africa back in the 90s and early 2000s would have transferred a whole program to Egypt like they did to Pakistan with the MUPSOW and Raptor missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's so true, even I was surprised to be perfectly honest with you. Not to take anything away from the Greeks and this excellent and worthy indigenous creation, boats of that nature and style are not comparable to items like large frigates and things of that sort. So the impression level was not as much as something like the MAKKEDON. Now that was surprising for sure (but one can see why they were pushing for it considering they claimed it to be superior to the Turkish SOM or whatever and the competition was a large incentive for them to put that CM together, despite the stoppage) and what a shame that they had to halt its development. Undoubtedly because of the financial crisis that hit Greece a lot harder than any of the other European countries and it's still recovering very slowly till this day.


Yes there were very big financial problems.. but Greece is doing well today with it shipping industry.. at least..

https://www.greeceinvestorguide.com/sectors/maritime/

https://www.seatrade-maritime.com/shipbuilding/greece-puts-hellenic-shipyards-sales-block-finally



Gomig-21 said:


> Now this would be one heck of a HUGE opportunity for Egypt to purchase the ENTIRE program from the Greeks and just _cruise_ away with it (no pun intended) and build Egypt's own, indigenous program. If there was ever a sign to be read on a silver platter offered to one right in front of their kisser, this is it!



Who knows maybe Egypt did that already..as you said before.. EN won't allow just anyone to get on the Mistral..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The secret of Egypt's negotiation on Spanish submarines in light of the negotiation of the French Scorpion 2000 submarines ..And the most important thing that distinguishes the French submarine from the German submarine ..The most important armament of this submarine and the equipment it contains..






10+ Scorpene with ToT is going to be a very good deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Stryker1982 said:


> In your opinion, do you think the Russians can be more or less trustworthy than the Americans.
> 
> Just my perspective and experience, Russia has screwed over Syria with regards to S-300s, they purchased them but prohibited the use of the battalions to defend themselves from Israeli Delilah's , and when Iran purchased the S-300PMU2's they reneged on the deal due to US pressure until Iran sued and the International courts forced them to provide the paid for equipment. Frankly, Iran has had a bitter experience with the Russians. While UN arms embargo has been removed, no one still is willing to sell even some like heavy air ambulances to Iran.
> 
> Do you think the same or similar could possibly apply here? Would Russia put limitation on Egypt as part of any deal not to use it against Ethiopia or Sudan? Does Russia have a much better reputation with the Egyptian Defense Industry?


The Russians need Egypt for various reasons hence I don’t think Russia would limit Egypt’s use of the weapons. Russia is always more likely to grand Egypt the manufacturing license for advanced weaponry than the US but up till now the US made Egypt produce better equipment.



Malik Alashter said:


> Well sadat kicked them out of egypt like they have done nothing to egypt at all!!
> Russia in my opinion prefer Iran on egypt except russia cant angry the west thats why they postponed the delivery of the s-300 its more about interests than friendship


They were evacuated short of the October war to maintain the popular opinion of Egypt not willing to fight Israel back in Israel’s government and media in 1973. Also, the Soviets were the ones to put Egypt in such a bad shape in 1967, giving Egypt the false intel about the IDF’s mobilizations and all was to prevent the Arabs from sterilizing the communist parties in their countries - something the Soviets would call for in turn for aiding the Egyptian and Syrian militaries. The Russians were the ones to train the Egyptian Military and that was a main reason why the Soviets replaced all of Egypt’s 1967 losses for free.


Zarvan said:


> The FREMM Frigates which Italy uses have only 16 VLS for Air Defence missiles, but they have room for 16 more VLS if in future Italy decides to get them fit in for Land Attack Cruise Missiles. Does the ones Egypt is getting have same option available or not ?


I’m far from sure but the FREMMs Egypt got were initially intended for the Italian Navy and it’s unlikely a change in design was carried out during the final touches.


Zarvan said:


> Egypt needs to go for long range land attack cruise missiles which can be fired both from ships as well as land. I mean at least of 1000 KM range. That is what has scared Israel the most and that was very reason Israel killed Egyptian scientists.


Was a reason why Egypt was heavily considering going for Russian warships and Subs before finally settling for Western European ones. The Zircon was always the easiest missile Egypt can negotiate for.




The SC said:


> The secret of Egypt's negotiation on Spanish submarines in light of the negotiation of the French Scorpion 2000 submarines ..And the most important thing that distinguishes the French submarine from the German submarine ..The most important armament of this submarine and the equipment it contains..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10+ Scorpene with ToT is going to be a very good deal..


The 4-6 Scorpene subs are likely going to join the Egyptian Navy and might allow Type 209 to operate off the coasts of Libya and Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The secret of Egypt's negotiation on Spanish submarines in light of the negotiation of the French Scorpion 2000 submarines ..And the most important thing that distinguishes the French submarine from the German submarine ..The most important armament of this submarine and the equipment it contains..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10+ Scorpene with ToT is going to be a very good deal..



If the number ends up being somewhere around that ridiculous figure of 12 - 14 that was circulating before, then it will be one of the craziest contract out of so many that the Egyptian military is involved in. It'll put the famous "unprecedented modernization in only 8 years" concept to shame, if this goes through with a 10-count or more of these incredible AIP deep water submarines that our cousins to the northeast have been jumping up and down and left and right trying to stop. One thing to them is "enough is enough" and maybe now that Bibi is out of action for a little while, their minds will be slightly preoccupied with other domestic issues like unfortunately stealing more Palestinian homes and neighborhoods from those poor people that they will take a backseat to Egypt's unmatched military procurement program and particularly these deadly submarines.

There's a real reason these frighten them to no avail and if there is any particular piece of equipment beside a nuclear ordinance that strikes ultimate fear in any nation, it's the capable submarine. Any military expert will tell you that the most efficient, deadly and un-defendable military asset that could single-handedly win you a war and is the most potent military asset for any army, is the submarine.

Another reason why they design special frigates just for the role of ASW or (anti-submarine warfare), even if you have the greatest of air forces and navies and land armies, you can be defeated by an enemy who has superior submarines in a day. That's how potent they are and why the Israelis are freaking out about this, not to mention what they were trying to do to put the kibosh on the 4 German Type 209s the EN ordered. And speaking of the Type 209s; as great as they are, they're still German-made which we all know supplies Israel's Dolphins which are essentially Type 210s or 212s if I'm not mistaken, and now that the EN has 4 and is in the game with modern subs to a certain extent, it's time to move away from the Germans because of their affinity and subdued obedience out of Holocaust guilt that it's certainly not out of the realm of possibility that the Germans are supplying the Israelis with the entire blueprints of the EN's t-209. The French have come around after their little bitchiness post first order of Rafale and with the 2nd order they gave the EAF at a superb price along with other goodies, it's time to get back into the sphere of the French with their submarine assets and push for a large and complete number of these terrific submarines.

So, retire the Romeos or put them in storage, then if they manage anywhere between 4 to 6 Scorpenes, that will bring them to 8-10 total which I think would be a perfect amount for the EN's needs. Any number beyond that would be a super bonus IMO. Sorry about the long post. A lot to get out!



ARCH٤R said:


> The 4-6 Scorpene subs are likely going to join the Egyptian Navy and might allow Type 209 to operate off the coasts of Libya and Yemen.



I also think that would be a more realistic number for the acquisition of that particular sub. When I saw SC's 10 I was shocked but he is right in that the article from Defense Arab and this video IINM, it mentioned that number and as a matter of fact, the same source earlier gave a number of 14 possible Scorpenes to the Egyptian Navy! A7a lol. 

Honestly, it's hard to wrap one's head around a significant number like that. I mean, we're not talking about a squadron of F-16s or a batch of Su-35s. These are super lethal, non-nuclear powered AIP submarines with a plethora of advanced weapons that would instantly improve one's navy and military in a heartbeat. Wow. And then there's the potential ToT side to this which I think is what's driving the number of submarines up. Otherwise we would probably only see 4 max like the Type-209 IMO. Either way, once this deal is signed, I would really take a look at some of the new Russian attack subs they've been pumping out and try to work around this damn CAATSA headache.

The deal to manufacture submarines on Egyptian soil is a giant step towards Greater Egypt, is in its final stages | Pakistan Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

From time to time, tests are conducted for random samples of the tank to ensure its efficiency






The Egyptian crews take a large number of hours on virtual war simulators programs (produced locally), in addition to the training hours they take in reality from military data or war projects, which simulate the Egyptian doctrine in armored fighting and that does not depend on what is provided to it from eastern training programs Or just western...






The Egyptians made some modifications to the engine themselves.
Other than that, they are clients of a program offered by Honeywell called Tiger, to develop the ATG-1500 Abrams engine..And this development is already used for US army tanks..
It came to avoid the defects that appeared in the tank's engine in the battles of Iraq.
And it has many benefits; it extends the engine life from 700 to 1400 hours and increases the reliability of the engine by 400%. It also provides an additional 70 miles without increasing the fuel tank.

http://tanknutdave.com/the-us-abrams-series/
http://www.army-guide.com/eng/product.php?prodID=1160

Egypt manufactures the third generation of *KE-WA2* ammunition
There were even Egyptian scientists who designed the ammunition, which is tungsten armor-piercing munitions

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/egypt/m1a1.htm


Of these 1005, Egypt is having 755 M1A1 up-grade to the *M1A2 SEP *
http://www.tanknutdave.com/component/content/article/5

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Wonder if UAE will sell the Mirage-2000s to Egypt for cheap when they are not needed or if they will be sold to another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian crews take a large number of hours on virtual war simulators programs (produced locally), in addition to the training hours they take in reality from military data or war projects, which simulate the Egyptian doctrine in armored fighting and that does not depend on what is provided to it from eastern training programs Or just western...



And that was way back, even pre-2010 or going back even further. Without knowing or looking it up officially, you can just tell by that awful egg-splatter camo they wore for that period. The color was horrendous as well as that egg-splatter pattern.



The SC said:


> http://tanknutdave.com/the-us-abrams-series/



Funny I used to know an retired US Army tanker named Dave. He served in Iraq IIRC and was very knowledgeable about all things armored and obviously the Abrams since he wasn't a commander on one, he was one of the tank grunts who worked the gun if I'm not mistaken (it's been a while) but this "tanknutdave" dude reminds me of him! 



The SC said:


> Of these 1005, Egypt is having 755 M1A1 up-grade to the *M1A2 SEP *
> http://www.tanknutdave.com/component/content/article/5



So this is pretty interesting. While the link doesn't work for me, but assuming there's truth to that, this is quite the step. It also makes you wonder if the US played some of their CAATSA stuff on the 500 T-90MS contract with Russia to produce them in Egypt and in return, they would make this upgrade which frankly is pretty huge. But I do believe the T-90MS contract was signed before CAATSA was issued, although it's hard to tell or remember when and if they actually did sign that deal! Good stuff, as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And that was way back, even pre-2010 or going back even further. Without knowing or looking it up officially, you can just tell by that awful egg-splatter camo they wore for that period. The color was horrendous as well as that egg-splatter pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny I used to know an retired US Army tanker named Dave. He served in Iraq IIRC and was very knowledgeable about all things armored and obviously the Abrams since he wasn't a commander on one, he was one of the tank grunts who worked the gun if I'm not mistaken (it's been a while) but this "tanknutdave" dude reminds me of him!
> 
> 
> 
> So this is pretty interesting. While the link doesn't work for me, but assuming there's truth to that, this is quite the step. It also makes you wonder if the US played some of their CAATSA stuff on the 500 T-90MS contract with Russia to produce them in Egypt and in return, they would make this upgrade which frankly is pretty huge. But I do believe the T-90MS contract was signed before CAATSA was issued, although it's hard to tell or remember when and if they actually did sign that deal! Good stuff, as usual.


The deal for the T-90MS where Egypt will manufacture the battle tanks under license was signed in June 2020.. but we didn't hear the US complaining..






Those flying and swimming tanks ..you know












The Egyptian Abrams, which is manufactured in Egypt, is technically and practically better than the American version M1A1 and is almost close to the M1A2. The special Egyptian version is developed with armor from tungsten equivalent to the armor of depleted uranium, in addition to European electronics and fire control devices that brought the tank to a higher level than the American M1A1 and this is confirmed by the statement of the Egyptian Minister of Military Production.

As for the development to M1A2 sep, it was made locally by Egypt as well

this is a link that works it a book you can just zoom in on that page









Weapon Systems






books.google.ca





This is the M1A2 SEP










Egypt always make a special version of its weapon systems an that is based on expertise gained from its war experiences..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The deal for the T-90MS where Egypt will manufacture the battle tanks under license was signed in June 2020.. but we didn't hear the US complaining..



Hence why I mentioned it because the orange baboon signed CAATSA into law in August of 2017 and Egypt & Russia made a lot of deals after that date, yet we never heard the US complaining about any of them until the Su-35SE came into the picture lol. 

Honestly they should just stop with that silly law which was basically orientated at Iran, North Korea and Russia itself. So leave the others out of it even if they are dealing with Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt-Italy: No Typhoon deal expected soon


Earlier this year, reports from Cairo had suggested that Egypt’s proc ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hence why I mentioned it because the orange baboon signed CAATSA into law in August of 2017 and Egypt & Russia made a lot of deals after that date, yet we never heard the US complaining about any of them until the Su-35SE came into the picture lol.
> 
> Honestly they should just stop with that silly law which was basically orientated at Iran, North Korea and Russia itself. So leave the others out of it even if they are dealing with Russia.


I totally agree..
My guess is that tanks and other small deals like helicopters and even Mig-35 and S-300 V4 are acceptable somehow compared to what Usrael has and think they can deal with that relatively easily.. but S-400 and SU-35SE are considered too tough to deal with..
Their problem any way..they just had to provide the latest US air defenses and stealth warplanes to Egypt too.. otherwise they knew this was going to happen..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

You know what I don't get, why does America allow Turkey to integrate missiles made in country on their F-16s but seems more reluctant allowing other countries to do it? I guess its because Turkey is in NATO but frankly it makes me mad.



Imagine what Halcon could do with the Egyptian F-16s if given permission...

Nasef and the Thunder P-32 would add good capabilities to the EAF that are unbound by ITAR not to mention the many projects in the pipeline...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt-Italy: No Typhoon deal expected soon
> 
> 
> Earlier this year, reports from Cairo had suggested that Egypt’s proc ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com


This is speculation based on Egypt buying the 30 new Rafale.. but we know they are different deals..and since no official from both countries has said that.. the deal is still on..since it is a package..and all they are saying is that the deal is *not expected soon..* meaning it s still expected..like the rest of the package deal..







Philip the Arab said:


> You know what I don't get, why does America allow Turkey to integrate missiles made in country on their F-16s but seems more reluctant allowing other countries to do it? I guess its because Turkey is in NATO but frankly it makes me mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what Halcon could do with the Egyptian F-16s if given permission...
> 
> Nasef and the Thunder P-32 would add good capabilities to the EAF that are unbound by ITAR not to mention the many projects in the pipeline...


Yes it is because it is part of NATO.. and that comes with some privileges not available to non-members..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Yes it is because it is part of NATO.. and that comes with some privileges not available to non-members..


French allow integration of foreign munitions on the Mirage-2000s, and Russians do too like in the SU-30MKI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Egyptian Navy Type-209/1400mod (S44) submarine sailing to Egypt.













4:09 AM · Jul 13, 2021·Twitter for Android

9
Retweets

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt-Italy: No Typhoon deal expected soon
> 
> 
> Earlier this year, reports from Cairo had suggested that Egypt’s proc ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com



Dang those are such gorgeous birds! The whole thing, particularly the radome to the cockpit and canopy to the canards and their very visible hinge, to the square intakes and of course, the delta wings. The front is just like no other.

I'll be ok either way, if they decide not to get them or if they do. I'm in the rarer camp where the variety is a good thing and not that infamous "logistical nightmare" loool. I see a lot of benefits to having those on top of the Rafales and the F-16s as well as two of the current best Russian fighters. What they can have and do and the potential is actually a really good thing IMO.



Philip the Arab said:


> You know what I don't get, why does America allow Turkey to integrate missiles made in country on their F-16s but seems more reluctant allowing other countries to do it? I guess its because Turkey is in NATO but frankly it makes me mad.



You have to go back to the early 80's to understand how that whole thing came to be. With the signing of Camp David and peace accords with Israel, the US wanted to get even closer to Egypt and create a regional partner for a long time. So what they offered was that same F-16 assembly line with all the goodies and benefits that the Turks get in exchange for a full-fledged US military base in Egypt, somewhere along the eastern coast of the Red Sea. They saw it as a huge strategical advantage to base their center of Middle East military operations from. Problem is, Egypt (and at the time this was actually Mubarak so give him credit for it) told them NOPE, sorry. As enticing as the F-16 assembly & production line would be, he couldn't give up any -- of what would amount to -- Egyptian sovereignty for that. I remember reading the US' reaction which was that of surprise as they thought Mubarak would just give in to any US demands and instead, he gave them a firm no.

What happens next is what you mentioned. The assembly line ends up in Turkey for the exchange of Incirlik air base or whatever it's called and that's where in lies the history of the F-16 assembly line in the ME. SO Egypt could've had it easily, but saw the price it had to pay was too high and not worth it.



Philip the Arab said:


> Imagine what Halcon could do with the Egyptian F-16s if given permission...



What's interesting to see is what will happen to this huge and frankly very powerful fleet of F-16s in the EAF. They're still the backbone of the air force just by their numbers and capabilities. But it's not the AIM-120 that is the main issue. The main issue is where does that aircraft go from here in the EAF? Will there be any new and relevant upgrades offered or requested and accepted with the slew of newer, modern and better aircraft WITH BVR capabilities? Will the US accept some form of upgrade that would make it worthwhile to the EAF to keep them and use them for another 15 years? Or are we seeing the end of the venerable F-16 in the EAF?

Once we know the answer to that really important question, then we can figure out if the EAF would even be allowed to integrate HALCON munitions on them. There's also the question of the radar. Without the latest and greatest, many of those newer PGMs and BVR A2A will not be performing at their optimum capabilities. So much to worry and think about with those damn F-16's ma man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Hence why I mentioned it because the orange baboon signed CAATSA into law in August of 2017 and Egypt & Russia made a lot of deals after that date, yet we never heard the US complaining about any of them until the Su-35SE came into the picture lol.
> 
> Honestly they should just stop with that silly law which was basically orientated at Iran, North Korea and Russia itself. So leave the others out of it even if they are dealing with Russia.



They usually get alot of backlash for that due to Trump's dumb decision in 2017 but it should have applied on these it was intended for and not expanded it to friendly territories.. This could make people buy more eastern technology and away from their market or people turn to local productions which is actully proving to be far superior trend nowadays and an emerging markets. The defense industry in the region is flourishing thanks to UAE and some others who have followed suit. This was all inspired by Turkey. Some other countries like Indonesia, Malaysia, Pakistan also have their own advanced defense industries the defense industries are flourishing currently a great example is UAE with EDGE and Halcon.. SAMI is also doing some ambitious moves to make a great leap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Titanium100 said:


> defense industries are flourishing currently a great example is UAE with EDGE and Halcon


Haha can't believe you think it is flourishing now, this is just the tip of the iceberg.


Halcon has already hired at the minimum 20 employees(likely double that as this is just a careful estimation) and many interns since IDEX in Feburary which is incredible growth. I wouldn't be surprised if we see 5+ new minor and major projects from Halcon by Dubai Airshow in November with this growth rate.

This can be very beneficial for Egypt if the opportunity is there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> Haha can't believe you think it is flourishing now, this is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> 
> Halcon has already hired at the minimum 20 employees(likely double that as this is just a careful estimation) and many interns since IDEX in Feburary which is incredible growth. I wouldn't be surprised if we see 5+ new minor and major projects from Halcon by Dubai Airshow in November with this growth rate.
> 
> This can be very beneficial for Egypt if the opportunity is there.



Indeed. The expansion of HALCON was always bound to happen because they have been over-active since IDEX and an increase in productions was hardly a surprise just due to the amount of new releases they released.. There is a market there for Egypt and not only Egypt but aslo for the other GCC members without any pre-attachments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The plane that Mubarak threatened to use to strike the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> French allow integration of foreign munitions on the Mirage-2000s, and Russians do too like in the SU-30MKI.


France does that because it is an old system and Russia because India bought more than 200 SU-30 from it..


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's so true, even I was surprised to be perfectly honest with you. Not to take anything away from the Greeks and this excellent and worthy indigenous creation, boats of that nature and style are not comparable to items like large frigates and things of that sort. So the impression level was not as much as something like the MAKKEDON. Now that was surprising for sure (but one can see why they were pushing for it considering they claimed it to be superior to the Turkish SOM or whatever and the competition was a large incentive for them to put that CM together, despite the stoppage) and what a shame that they had to halt its development. Undoubtedly because of the financial crisis that hit Greece a lot harder than any of the other European countries and it's still recovering very slowly till this day.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this would be one heck of a HUGE opportunity for Egypt to purchase the ENTIRE program from the Greeks and just _cruise_ away with it (no pun intended) and build Egypt's own, indigenous program. If there was ever a sign to be read on a silver platter offered to one right in front of their kisser, this is it!


Greece was accepted in the Arab league as an observer just yesterday..

https://greekcitytimes.com/2021/07/12/greece-observer-arab-league/ 

Surprise! surprise!

DEFEA 2021 Greece Defense and Security Exhibition opened today..

A high-powered laser weapon supplied by the Greek company Soukos Robots







Greek scout RX-3plus





The Hoplite is based on a heavy-duty, mine-resistant, heavy-duty military-optimized chassis with a fully protected cabin. The vehicle is produced by the Greek EODH as the country's first standard multi-role vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The plane that Mubarak threatened to use to strike the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam


Kind of feel sad the Tu-16 was never replaced with a similar system.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Kind of feel sad the Tu-16 was never replaced with a similar system.


Egyptian Air Force : Operated Tu-16KS, Tu-16T, Tu-16KSR-2-11, and Tu-16R. Also operated H-6 the Chinese version... Last retired in 2000.. maybe a few are still in a hangar ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Greece was accepted in the Arab league as an observer just yesterday..
> 
> https://greekcitytimes.com/2021/07/12/greece-observer-arab-league/
> 
> Surprise! surprise!



Surprised but not really surprised at the same time, lol. This is affirmation that the Greeks are not only some of Egypt's best friends, but obviously several high-ranking with clout members, particularly Saudiya, the UAE and Jordan. Those three alone (as well as all the others of course) prove much of the narrative that Greece is a highly sought member of the EU, of Europe in general and of non-Arab state affiliation to be given a seat as even just an observer. That will open the door for much more, even.

Tikanis kala Afgharisto Parakalo! 

Just saw this also, HMS Queen Elizabeth transitting the Suez Canal with it's F-35Bs on deck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Those F-35Bs are beautiful, imagine if the UAE bought a carrier with those but it would be so expensive to operate.

Carrier group could consist of Egyptian FREMMs, UAE Gowinds, Egyptian MEKOs, Egyptian Type 209s, and a Mistral.


I can dream right?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Surprised but not really surprised at the same time, lol. This is affirmation that the Greeks are not only some of Egypt's best friends, but obviously several high-ranking with clout members, particularly Saudiya, the UAE and Jordan. Those three alone (as well as all the others of course) prove much of the narrative that Greece is a highly sought member of the EU, of Europe in general and of non-Arab state affiliation to be given a seat as even just an observer. That will open the door for much more, even.
> 
> Tikanis kala Afgharisto Parakalo!
> 
> Just saw this also, HMS Queen Elizabeth transitting the Suez Canal with it's F-35Bs on deck.
> 
> View attachment 762026
> 
> 
> View attachment 762028
> 
> 
> View attachment 762029


Heading to Australia and south China sea!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Those F-35Bs are beautiful, imagine if the UAE bought a carrier with those but it would be so expensive to operate.
> 
> Carrier group could consist of Egyptian FREMMs, UAE Gowinds, Egyptian MEKOs, Egyptian Type 209s, and a Mistral.
> 
> 
> I can dream right?


The first Carrier in the Arab world is going to be Egyptian..
I don't remember which expo it was on.. most likely a Euronaval where I saw some Egyptian high ranking officers eying the French conventionally powered aircraft carrier PA-2 with hunger..HaHaHa!






Specs for the lastest PA2 design (source : DCNS) :

Length overall (flight deck): 285 m
Beam overall (flight deck): 69 m
Displacement (start of life): 59,000 tonnes
Displacement (end of life): 62,000 tonnes
Draught (end of life): 10 m
Speed: 26 knots / > 20 knots on (n-1) shafts
Propulsion: electric
Endurance (with 30% reserve): 8,000 nm at 15 knots / 5,000 nm at 22 knots
Fuel oil capacity: 3,800 tonnes
Jet fuel capacity: 3,400 tonnes
Magazine (munitions): 800 tonnes
Hangar area: 4,800 m2
Accommodation: 1,690
Flight deck, area: 13,400 m2



http://en.dcnsgroup.com/naval/produits/la-famille-des-porte-avions/?product-category=porte-avions




Not sure which one of these..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The first carriers in the Arab world is going to be Egyptian..
> I don't remember which expo it was on.. most likely a Euronaval but I saw some Egyptian high ranking officers eying the French conventionally powered aircraft carrier PA-2 with hunger..HaHaHa!


Ah, that would be interesting for sure I suppose. Rafale-Ms could be used on them as well.

UAE and Saudi navy need to get destroyers from EU to complement the carrier group though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Ah, that would be interesting for sure I suppose. Rafale-Ms could be used on them as well.



The funny thing is that who ever thought the Egyptian Navy would operate not just one, but two of the largest and best LHD/helo carries in the world. That said, ending up with a medium carrier with Rafales and possibly Russian stealth AC pouncing on and off of it really isn't too far in the realm of possibilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Specs for the lastest PA2 design (source : DCNS) :
> 
> Length overall (flight deck): 285 m
> Beam overall (flight deck): 69 m
> Displacement (start of life): 59,000 tonnes
> Displacement (end of life): 62,000 tonnes
> Draught (end of life): 10 m
> Speed: 26 knots / > 20 knots on (n-1) shafts
> Propulsion: electric
> Endurance (with 30% reserve): 8,000 nm at 15 knots / 5,000 nm at 22 knots
> Fuel oil capacity: 3,800 tonnes
> Jet fuel capacity: 3,400 tonnes
> Magazine (munitions): 800 tonnes
> Hangar area: 4,800 m2
> Accommodation: 1,690
> Flight deck, area: 13,400 m2



The PA2 is perfect. Size-wise, it can house, launch and retrieve up to 3 squadrons easily, it's electrically powered so very safe and environmentally sound and everything else, it's perfect. In your picture of the model next to a FREMM, it's size is very decent as it's not over bearing. @Philip the Arab was spot on when he brought up the Rafals Ms. But he's also right that I think we would all be pretty psyched if the UAE was able to land a contract for all those F-35s AND the Growlers as well since after that and with all the other assets they have, all they'd be missing is the big boat with a deck on it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> But he's also right that I think we would all be pretty psyched if the UAE was able to land a contract for all those F-35s AND the Growlers as well since after that and with all the other assets they have, all they'd be missing is the big boat with a deck on it!


Yep, even a relatively small carrier of 30k tons like the Cavour could carry 10+ F-35Bs at once and those alone are a huge amount of power.

It would need a carrier group though and the UAE would need to purchase air defense destroyers like the Hobart class with at least 48 MK 41 cells quadpacked with ESSMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Yep, even a relatively small carrier of 30k tons like the Cavour could carry 10+ F-35Bs at once and those alone are a huge amount of power.
> 
> It would need a carrier group though and the UAE would need to purchase air defense destroyers like the Hobart class with at least 48 MK 41 cells quadpacked with ESSMs.



You're absolutely right, it would definitely need a carrier group for protection and besides the 9 corvettes it has which I think includes the 2 Gowinds on order, it doesn't have any submarines or large frigates or destroyers which would be critical in forming a strike group, just from a protection perspective. Subs are more critical as naval assets in general and the more attack versions with underwater to air missiles, the better. 

Probably a big reason why the EN is investing heavily in this next batch of deep AIP subs in the 10+ Scorpenes. They want to have a substantial group to aid the Mistrals and extend their range by a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
Mentioning submarines, I wonder if it would be possible to modify the HAS-250 to be launched from submarines through a torpedo like the Type 209 which uses UGM-84 Harpoons. It would vastly outperform the American missile but I wonder how expensive it would be to operate.








Although, I hope they are also developing a heavyweight torpedo in the next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Learn about the 1963 Egyptian scientific satellite called "*Al-Negma*" (Star), to study the Earth's magnetic field from an orbit of 480 km., and the rocket to launch it; "Al-Raid" (Pioneer)............. and..a submarine most likely based on the German U-boat class..







You will find the info in this book:

_Nasser and the Missile Age in the Middle East_
Chapter 4
http://ndl.ethernet.edu.et/bitstream/123456789/55298/1/133.pdf.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Greece was accepted in the Arab league as an observer just yesterday..
> 
> https://greekcitytimes.com/2021/07/12/greece-observer-arab-league/
> 
> Surprise! surprise!
> 
> DEFEA 2021 Greece Defense and Security Exhibition opened today..
> 
> A high-powered laser weapon supplied by the Greek company Soukos Robots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greek scout RX-3plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoplite is based on a heavy-duty, mine-resistant, heavy-duty military-optimized chassis with a fully protected cabin. The vehicle is produced by the Greek EODH as the country's first standard multi-role vehicle


That laser just made of bolts
Just one day needed to open them for every repair

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> That laser just made of bolts
> Just one day needed to open them for every repair


Bro.. it was presented in an international exhibition to the whole world.. that is no child play.. it is a real laser gun..

And since they were accepted as observers in the AL.. they might let us be observers of how that laser thing is made.. HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> Bro.. it was presented in an international exhibition to the whole world.. that is no child play.. it is a real laser gun..
> 
> And since they were accepted as observers in the AL.. they might let us be observers of how that laser thing is made.. HaHaHa!


Sure it is real one of emergency weapons that Greece need

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Mentioning submarines, I wonder if it would be possible to modify the HAS-250 to be launched from submarines through a torpedo like the Type 209 which uses UGM-84 Harpoons. It would vastly outperform the American missile but I wonder how expensive it would be to operate.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 762075
> 
> 
> Although, I hope they are also developing a heavyweight torpedo in the next 5 years.



I wish I knew. That's a bit beyond my technical capabilities to be perfectly honest with you. 

I'm only curious as to why you think the HAS-250 is that much better than the Harpoon which from my understanding is the latest block version of that killer missile. Does it have a more powerful warhead? More range? Less susceptible to jamming or shooting down with enemy CIWS?



The SC said:


> Learn about the 1963 Egyptian scientific satellite called "*Al-Negma*" (Star), to study the Earth's magnetic field from an orbit of 480 km., and the rocket to launch it; "Al-Raid" (Pioneer)............. and..a submarine most likely based on the German U-boat class..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find the info in this book:
> 
> _Nasser and the Missile Age in the Middle East_
> Chapter 4
> http://ndl.ethernet.edu.et/bitstream/123456789/55298/1/133.pdf.pdf



That's great that you mentioned this since I had actually read about it a while back. The interesting thing that not many know is all the crazy cool and deadly secret weapons programs that Nasser was trying to execute during his tenure. He had a lot on his plate which unfortunately cost us a lot in 1967. But this was one of those projects that makes you think if it's still in the shadow or not......and who knows with all the other ones also.



Wilhelm II said:


> Sure it is real one of emergency weapons that Greece need



I've been saying this for over 15 years, lasers along with UAVs are the future of warfare. Master laser tech and pair it with the ability to use directed and controlled EMP would be the ultimate field weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm only curious as to why you think the HAS-250 is that much better than the Harpoon which from my understanding is the latest block version of that killer missile. Does it have a more powerful warhead? More range? Less susceptible to jamming or shooting down with enemy CIWS?


Harpoon Block 2 ship launched range which Egypt uses has apparently only 130km compared to the HAS-250 with claimed 250km range. Warhead is a bit smaller but still very large at 200kg, and its likely the ECCM will be stronger compared to a much older missile. It can also home on radar emissions from ships and coastal land targets which the Harpoon is unable to do.



Not to mention that Egypt will receive a downgraded version and is likely not allowed to purchase the most advanced version because the nation to the East.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Harpoon Block 2 ship launched range which Egypt uses has apparently only 130km compared to the HAS-250 with claimed 250km range. Warhead is a bit smaller but still very large at 200kg, and its likely the ECCM will be stronger compared to a much older missile. It can also home on radar emissions from ships and coastal land targets which the Harpoon is unable to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that Egypt will receive a downgraded version and is likely not allowed to purchase the most advanced version because the nation to the East.



I honestly don't think the Harpoon Egypt possesses has any downgrades. It is the block II and simply by default has all the block II features in it. The only "downgrading" the US would do in such a case would be limiting the numbers of missiles, but that's about it.

At any rate, that would be quite something if they could make changes like that, or even adding the HAS-250 as an additional armament instead of substituting one for the other. That might be the best and even easier way to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I honestly don't think the Harpoon Egypt possesses has any downgrades. It is the block II and simply by default has all the block II features in it. The only "downgrading" the US would do in such a case would be limiting the numbers of missiles, but that's about it.


My fault, I mean downgraded compared to US standard missiles vs export missiles.

I think that Halcon will allow missiles very similar to the same standard used by the UAE military if not exactly the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

I forget who it was, but I think it was @Titanium 100 who mentioned that Egypt was indirectly promoting French and Italian military hardware and helping out all these big time companies wrack up huge contracts because of all the equipment the Egyptian military and navy and air force has bought during this incredible run of modernization and also by showcasing their power and capabilities in exercises such as Qadr 21 where they really put on an amazing display of combined arms.

One of the items that seems to certainly be benefiting from Egyptian purchase and exhibition is of course, the Rafale, but a very close 2nd is the Berghamini FREMM. Even the fact that they bought one of the French FREMMs and named it after the main slogan of Egypt in this new and modern age in Tahya Misr (Long Live Egypt), it still hasn't had the impact that the two Italian FREMMs have had. We know about Indonesia putting in a large order and several others talking about acquiring a few of those beasts and of course, Egypt having already received 2 of the 4 and possibly 6 of them has now sparked Greece to order 2 Berghamini FREMMs! @The SC , I told you ma bro, those ships just blow their French counterparts for a number of reasons. Not to mention the AESA & PESA switchable radar on those super imposing masts on those frigates add a lot to make them desirable IMO.

That said, nice to see our Greek brothers get in on the Italian FREMMs as well and so the Italians will have to sugar coat the next deal with Egypt because of all this indirect support and advertising that is paying off big time!

*DEFEA 2021: Fincantieri showcases Bergamini-class FREMM frigate*
POSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 14 JULY 2021 20:11

The Italian firm Fincantieri showcases a model of Bergamini-class FREMM frigate which is the Italian offer as part of the Greek procurement of four frigates. Fincantieri S.p.A. is an Italian shipbuilding company based in Trieste, Italy, which builds both commercial and military vessels.






The rest of the article here.

And some nice shots of the EN Berghaminnis at the opening ceremony of the new Al Ghouda naval base near Marsa Matruh. That famous turquoise water and bright, whit sands of the norther coast of Egypt is unmistakably pronounced in these pics. Almost overbearing. Also a testament to the size of the French Gowind when compared to the frigates, it's almost the same. The 2500 Gowinds are very large ships for their size and supposed category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> My fault, I mean downgraded compared to US standard missiles vs export missiles.
> 
> I think that Halcon will allow missiles very similar to the same standard used by the UAE military if not exactly the same.



You know, looking at all these incredible HALCON products and already seeing the Al Tariq being used on the EAF Mirage 2Ks, as well as knowing how tight the UAE is with Egypt that I'm willing to bet there is a lot more cooperation going on with these systems and with Egypt's needs that we just don't know about yet. We saw those pics of the Mirages carrying those ordinances and we knew they were interested in them a few years back and then suddenly there they were. So I bet it's only a matter of time before we start seeing all sorts of HALCON stuff show up on EAF aircraft and on EN ships and all other types of launching platforms.

Are you still skeptical about the Al-Tariqs? It's ok if you are, not putting you on the spot or anything like that ya Billip. I think the timing of the ordinances being done with testing and being ready might be causing an issue?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Are you still skeptical about the Al-Tariqs? It's ok if you are, not putting you on the spot or anything like that ya Billip. I think the timing of the ordinances being done with testing and being ready might be causing an issue?


Not skeptical, I'm more 70% they are being used and 30% they aren't but I just hope we see more confirmation.

They could be the Block 1s or Block 2 Al Tariqs but not really sure 100%.



Gomig-21 said:


> We saw those pics of the Mirages carrying those ordinances and we knew they were interested in them a few years back and then suddenly there they were. So I bet it's only a matter of time before we start seeing all sorts of HALCON stuff show up on EAF aircraft and on EN ships and all other types of launching platforms.


Yep, matter of time in my opinion until we see this on a widespread scale. More money will allow more R&D from Halcon and allow them to make more products that are on par compared to Western countries and that are embargo proof.

Joint projects could be in the books as well for high tech strategic systems to split costs and use both sides engineers. SOM/JASSM/JSM type cruise missiles shouldn't be too hard to make with the right funding and employment.

Rocket artillery with 300km should be easypeasy considering Halcon was already working on rocket artillery based systems at IDEX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410956144647061504
Recent pic of EAF Rafale taxiing for a little air time.






And the EN with its mostly newer assets in the Al Sadat Mistral, the AlFateh F-971 Gowind corvette and the Ambassador MK3 Missile Boat Ezzat FMC-682 in some rough seas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Not skeptical, I'm more 70% they are being used and 30% they aren't but I just hope we see more confirmation.
> 
> They could be the Block 1s or Block 2 Al Tariqs but not really sure 100%.



Oh ok, well that's good, then. Makes you also wonder if they had any part in the Watiya air base hit last year. Or even if they were UAE Mirages and not Wagner MiG-29s that made the successful, precision hit, if it was in fact Al Tariq missiles they used or any other HALCON weapon. Seeing them on the EAF Mirages like that gives a lot of support to either the EAF or UAE used them on their 2Ks to carry out that strike. Hopefully one day when the coast is clear and no consequences can develop from the information coming out, that we will know who made that great, incognito strike!



Philip the Arab said:


> Yep, matter of time in my opinion until we see this on a widespread scale. More money will allow more R&D from Halcon and allow them to make more products that are on par compared to Western countries and that are embargo proof.
> 
> Joint projects could be in the books as well for high tech strategic systems to split costs and use both sides engineers. SOM/JASSM/JSM type cruise missiles shouldn't be too hard to make with the right funding and employment.
> 
> Rocket artillery with 300km should be easypeasy considering Halcon was already working on rocket artillery based systems at IDEX.



Makes me think that as far as any air to air or air to ground ordinances that would be applied to any particular platform would probably be the Russian aircraft in the EAF's case. Obviously the Mirage 2Ks will work up to certain types, I would guess, but I think that would be just about it.

Something tells me the French will be a bit stubborn about allowing any integration of any sort to the Rafale, even if firing the weapons and guiding them etc. is done off a tablet wrapped around the pilot's leg, there's still pylons and wiring and a certain amount of shtuff that will still need to be done to the aircraft to make it compatible with the weapons, is my guess. And the bigger and heavier they are, the harder it would be.

So I think the Russians will be the easiest to deal with and allow any of those weapons to mount on the MiG-29M/35s or the Su-35SEs. Even though they already come with a slew of their own ordinances, I just think the Russians aren't as finicky as the French and certainly not as bitchy as the Americans LOL.

Load this bad Larry up with all sorts of HALCON weapons (especially JASSMs like you mentioned) and you'll truly have a unique and super powerful package all together. That would be amazing if it can be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I honestly don't think the Harpoon Egypt possesses has any downgrades. It is the block II and simply by default has all the block II features in it. The only "downgrading" the US would do in such a case would be limiting the numbers of missiles, but that's about it.
> 
> At any rate, that would be quite something if they could make changes like that, or even adding the HAS-250 as an additional armament instead of substituting one for the other. That might be the best and even easier way to do it.


Bro.. The Harpoon Blk II sold to Egypt doesn't have land attack capabilities.. we talked about this here before.. but to have the HAS-250 launched from a submarine ..it needs a capsule.. Pakistan has this tech and India too..as well as other friendly countries that can help with that..It can be a good idea to have it as a system not only on ships but also on submarines.. without the headache of numbers or limits on land attack capabilities..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Load this bad Larry up with all sorts of HALCON weapons (especially JASSMs like you mentioned) and you'll truly have a unique and super powerful package all together. That would be amazing if it can be done.


JASSM type missile wouldn't be too hard considering it uses INS/GPS for midcourse (Halcon has a ton of experience with this guidance system) and terminal IR seeker(They are hiring experts in this field).






The experience gained from HAS-250 will directly translate to the needed experience for this type of cruise missile which I am sure will be developed soon.


Egypt will also likely be able to see all the developments firsthand at EDEX where I know Halcon will exhibit a ton there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> JASSM type missile wouldn't be too hard considering it uses INS/GPS for midcourse (Halcon has a ton of experience with this guidance system) and terminal IR seeker(They are hiring experts in this field).
> 
> View attachment 762365
> 
> 
> The experience gained from HAS-250 will directly translate to the needed experience for this type of cruise missile which I am sure will be developed soon.
> 
> 
> Egypt will also likely be able to see all the developments firsthand at EDEX where I know Halcon will exhibit a ton there.



No question this is the type of munition the EAF and the EN needs in abundance, and with the max limit in range. Lots and lots of cuise missiles in the 300km range and even much more. 1500 - 2000 heavy warhead cruisers that fly for 1500 kms or even more. 

I hate to say it, but they can't sit and rely of SCALPs from the French for several reasons - the source is limited and is strongly influenced by the big Daddy. We need a source that is independent from outside limitations just like HALCON as well as the best of all options which would be strictly an indigenous platform. 

But then the same problem rears its ugly head in the aircraft integration. You still have to work with those parties even though the system doesn't require that much integration, still, there is a certain amount of it and it becomes a headache. Hence my suggestion of applying them to the Russian aircraft would be the best option IMO.

But what HALCON has done with creating a simplistic launching method using pads or laptops and isolating it as much as possible from let's say an aircraft's own system was/is genius. This will not only entice a lot of buyers and users, but infuriate the sellers like Dassault and LM lol. It'll help create healthy competition that could only benefit the UAE & Egypt Love it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> No question this is the type of munition the EAF and the EN needs in abundance, and with the max limit in range. Lots and lots of cuise missiles in the 300km range and even much more. 1500 - 2000 heavy warhead cruisers that fly for 1500 kms or even more.
> 
> I hate to say it, but they can't sit and rely of SCALPs from the French for several reasons - the source is limited and is strongly influenced by the big Daddy. We need a source that is independent from outside limitations just like HALCON as well as the best of all options which would be strictly an indigenous platform.
> 
> But then the same problem rears its ugly head in the aircraft integration. You still have to work with those parties even though the system doesn't require that much integration, still, there is a certain amount of it and it becomes a headache. Hence my suggestion of applying them to the Russian aircraft would be the best option IMO.
> 
> But what HALCON has done with creating a simplistic launching method using pads or laptops and isolating it as much as possible from let's say an aircraft's own system was/is genius. This will not only entice a lot of buyers and users, but infuriate the sellers like Dassault and LM lol. It'll help create healthy competition that could only benefit the UAE & Egypt Love it.


And of course the option of ground and ship launching but ideally only the heavy Tomahawk type missiles would be used to get the most out of the range and payload.

A redesigned HAS-250 could fit that role but I think it would need different control surfaces and overall design would need to be modified. It is a similar size and weight to the Tomahawk, so I don't see why not.


Integration will be hard, I agree unfortunately and OEMs will be fuming if you try to do it without permission...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

This beauty beast MALE "Yabhon" appeared briefely in a video of Qader 2021

Here with Torpedoes made locally..





The Yabhon family of unmanned air systems also includes Yabhon-R MALE, -R2 MALE, -RX, -H, -Smart Eye1, –United 40 (Smart Eye 2) MALE, Flash 20, Ybhon HMD, Hazim 15, Global Yabhon and -United 40 block 5 MALE.



Adcom builds not just aircraft but ground control stations, sensor turrets and datalinks – plans are in train to equip the aircraft with a sense-and-avoid capability.

And the 12-tonne Global Yabhon unmanned aircraft..






The Yabhon United 40 UAV at about 1.5 tonnes maximum take-off weight. It can fly for 60-70 hours and carries a gimbaled camera platform. The weapons options include 120mm mortar rounds.. in addition to Namrod ASMs







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075877672067194882

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This beauty beast MALE "Yabhon" appeared briefely in a video of Qader 2021



The EAF has an "unknown number" of these weird as heck looking UAVs. They really look like an angry worm sticking its head out of the earth to take a peak. Very bizarre design that I have no idea what the inspiration to it was. And the pairing of wings with the rear ones moved forward of the tail. But they must've liked them if they have an unknown number of them which probably means somewhere around 10 or more is my guess.

I missed its appearance in the Qader 2021, but do you know if it was stock footage they showed like the naval MICA or was it actually flying in Egyptian colors? It was tough to catch every single act as there was so much going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The EAF has an "unknown number" of these weird as heck looking UAVs. They really look like an angry worm sticking its head out of the earth to take a peak. Very bizarre design that I have no idea what the inspiration to it was. And the pairing of wings with the rear ones moved forward of the tail. But they must've liked them if they have an unknown number of them which probably means somewhere around 10 or more is my guess.
> 
> I missed its appearance in the Qader 2021, but do you know if it was stock footage they showed like the naval MICA or was it actually flying in Egyptian colors? It was tough to catch every single act as there was so much going on.


Stock footage.. just a picture that appeared there..Egypt might be working on its own version..
The design is about advanced aerodynamics..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Stock footage.. just a picture that appeared there..Egypt might be working on its own version..
> The design is about advanced aerodynamics..


Could you post the picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Could you post the picture?


It is on one of those Qader 2021 main videos ..just look it up on Youtube..

https://www.ispionline.it/en/pubbli...implications-regions-security-landscape-28902

Just before the Notes.. there is a table of Mena Drones .. check it out for Egypt..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Stock footage.. just a picture that appeared there..Egypt might be working on its own version..
> The design is about advanced aerodynamics..



The Global Yabhon doesn't look too bad, but the MALE Yabhon looks like a silky worm ma man. Aerodynamics I can relate, but when you have other examples that prove simplicity is much more workable and probably better in many ways, as in less parts sticking out creating less drag, makes you think why they went ballistic with this design, here. It's just strange to me when I see so many other types out there with half the craziness going on with this thing lol. But like I said, the EAF and several others including the UAE must like it if they've purchased quite a few of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The Global Yabhon doesn't look too bad, but the MALE Yabhon looks like a silky worm ma man. Aerodynamics I can relate, but when you have other examples that prove simplicity is much more workable and probably better in many ways, as in less parts sticking out creating less drag, makes you think why they went ballistic with this design, here. It's just strange to me when I see so many other types out there with half the craziness going on with this thing lol. But like I said, the EAF and several others including the UAE must like it if they've purchased quite a few of them.


The Global Hawk RQ-4 look a bit similar..






But worthy to note.. the UAE made the Yabhon family of drones for export.. it does not operate them..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Global Hawk RQ-4 look a bit similar..



That's true, the Global Hawk is another ugly duckling lol. On a serious note, an old friend of mine who was an ex-F-15 pilot for the USAF's German stationed NATO guard and then became an American Airlines pilot after retirement from the air force was once flying his usual route from Texas to Cancun, and he was telling me that they were caught by surprise while cruising at around 32K feet when they noticed on their radar a faint bleep that wasn't much higher than them, flying the same vector. As they looked out and up the windows, they saw a Global Hawk just cruising at the same rate and direction a few thousand feet above them. He said that for some reason, it brought chills up and down his spine at how majestic it was and the fact that it was unmanned and one of the best, high altitude and high endurance UAVs in the world just doing its thing. Thought that was a cool story that I've remembered for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's true, the Global Hawk is another ugly duckling lol. On a serious note, an old friend of mine who was an ex-F-15 pilot for the USAF's German stationed NATO guard and then became an American Airlines pilot after retirement from the air force was once flying his usual route from Texas to Cancun, and he was telling me that they were caught by surprise while cruising at around 32K feet when they noticed on their radar a faint bleep that wasn't much higher than them, flying the same vector. As they looked out and up the windows, they saw a Global Hawk just cruising at the same rate and direction a few thousand feet above them. He said that for some reason, it brought chills up and down his spine at how majestic it was and the fact that it was unmanned and one of the best, high altitude and high endurance UAVs in the world just doing its thing. Thought that was a cool story that I've remembered for a long time.


The UAE made simpler designs of Yabhon family like:











Yabhon-R and R2










R2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt reveals its possession of 3 new radars

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ziri said:


> You've shown your disrespect for us Berbers by calling us "Arabized". What is that, a colonialist term ? Oh, I know how meaningless we Berbers are, and how the superpowers Jordan, UAE, Qatar, Bahrein & Co can eat us alive.


You should take that to his profile and cease posting on such topics here in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt reveals its possession of 3 new radars



Excellent stuff. We knew about the ESR-230 but the RAT-31 is new to me, along with the 31DL and I guess the DM is operated by Saudiya all from Leonardo. And now we know the ESR-230 was developed from knowledge they took out of the RAT-31DL and it might appear there was some type of ToT with Leonardo and why not? All the dealing with Italy lately, things like this are bound to come out of so much contracting. Not just that, but that range on that ESR-230 is amazing!

The rest of the radars are great even if we haven't seen them yet, they're state of the art mobile units that will provide the EAD network with great surveillance of all the territory and compliment the two, big units very well. Great stuff, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Excellent stuff. We knew about the ESR-230 but the RAT-31 is new to me, along with the 31DL and I guess the DM is operated by Saudiya all from Leonardo. And now we know the ESR-230 was developed from knowledge they took out of the RAT-31DL and it might appear there was some type of ToT with Leonardo and why not? All the dealing with Italy lately, things like this are bound to come out of so much contracting. Not just that, but that range on that ESR-230 is amazing!


ESR-32A was made in part because of experience from the Americans allowing Egypt licensed production of the AN/TPS-63 in the 80s and 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ziri said:


> Why is it always an Arab here in this site who comes tell me what to do and what not to do. Go figure.


I’m not, perhaps this would mean that you’ll have no problem obeying me and taking personal matters to the member’s profile instead of posting them on this thread.
All you need to do is to click @Philip the Arab and you’ll be directed to his profile. You’ll need to be careful because he has developed allergies to people who’s brains are made of slime. 

Now back to topic. I believe Egypt would choose the Ratnik suit if the Egyptian Soldier System fails. Yet I do not believe the AK-12 would be Egypt’s future rifle given how the military armed its special forces with SIG 552 and 556, CZ Bren and the ARX 160 along with producing upgraded polymer made Maadi rifles. EDEX 2021 would witness Egypt negotiating with troop suppliers for a widescale land force upgrade because despite the ESS’s probable design effectiveness, the technological part seems a bit behind to me because of the small amount of personnel working on the project as a whole.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> ESR-32A was made in part because of experience from the Americans allowing Egypt licensed production of the AN/TPS-63 in the 80s and 90s.



ESR-32 is what I meant to write, not 230 sorry my bad. I guess I just didn't pay close attention to the video lol. Thanks for the corrections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

It seems both the land and sea versions of the Kamov have the advantage of folded blades.. but it was manual for both till:

"One of the reasons why Ka-52 and Ka-52K have no automated blade-folding equipment is the use of _Pomir_ catapult system. When activated, the system first ejects the cockpit window and blades, and then – pilot seats", added Mikhail Pestrakov, an airspace expert.

In Russia, blade-folding systems for the first time were applied on the Ka-52K _Katran_ ship-based version designed for _Mistral_-class landing ships.

https://mil.today/2017/Weapons80/

Manual blade-folding






Automatic blade-folding

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It seems both the land and sea versions of the Kamov have the advantage of folded blades.. but it was manual for both till:
> 
> "One of the reasons why Ka-52 and Ka-52K have no automated blade-folding equipment is the use of _Pomir_ catapult system. When activated, the system first ejects the cockpit window and blades, and then – pilot seats", added Mikhail Pestrakov, an airspace expert.
> 
> In Russia, blade-folding systems for the first time were applied on the Ka-52K _Katran_ ship-based version designed for _Mistral_-class landing ships.
> 
> https://mil.today/2017/Weapons80/
> 
> Manual blade-folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Automatic blade-folding



That's pretty cool. Wow, automated folding rotors, ey? That must be quite the complex mechanism and honestly, I personally don't think it's worth the effort, cost and complexity just to hurry the storage process. But that's just me. 

The other thing I noticed is they got the rotors to fold on the EAF Ka-52s but it doesn't look like they got the wings to do the same thing like on the Katran. I'm sure it buys them needed space for not only storage, but especially to make it up and down the elevator ramp. 

And speaking of, new pic of EAF Ka-52 Nile Crocodile.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty cool. Wow, automated folding rotors, ey? That must be quite the complex mechanism and honestly, I personally don't think it's worth the effort, cost and complexity just to hurry the storage process. But that's just me.
> 
> The other thing I noticed is they got the rotors to fold on the EAF Ka-52s but it doesn't look like they got the wings to do the same thing like on the Katran. I'm sure it buys them needed space for not only storage, but especially to make it up and down the elevator ramp.
> 
> And speaking of, new pic of EAF Ka-52 Nile Crocodile.
> 
> View attachment 763404


K-52K in MAKS 2921

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

This is the official "Checkmate" release video.. Do you guys think it has a place in the EAF..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> This is the official "Checkmate" release video.. Do you guys think it has a place in the EAF..


If production line work fast yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> If production line work fast yes


Russian Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov said the plane was developed for a foreign customer. He did not clarify who this customer is and the nature of the order.

The LTS "Checkmate" fighter jet is expected to cost $25 to $30 million apiece, said Rostec head Sergey Chemezov.

The $25-30 million price tag would make it one of the cheapest combat aircraft in the world and could cause disruption to the global combat aircraft industry if it performs as expected. The price can come within the price of the Chinese-Pakistani JF-17 fighter, which has been successful in the international market.

He stated that the aircraft will receive the first-stage engine operating on the Su-57 stealth (the AL-41F1 engine, a modified version of which also powers the Su-35). “That is why we were able to develop a new aircraft so quickly,” Chemezov said during a press conference at the MAX 2021 exhibition in Moscow.

He said that the first flight of the fighter is expected to take place in 2023 and prototypes will be built during 2024-2025, followed by the launch of the trial batch in 2026.

Russian Deputy Prime Minister Yuri Borisov said the new Russian Checkmate fighter targets African markets, Vietnam and India; The demand for it is estimated at 300 aircraft.

“The aircraft, first of all, will focus on African countries, India and Vietnam,” Borisov told reporters at the Max 2021 air show on Tuesday. The demand for these aircraft is very high and is estimated to be at least 300 aircraft in the near future.”

"It all depends on how quickly we will bring the aircraft to the international market," the deputy prime minister said. Earlier on Tuesday, Borisov told Interfax that Russia has a major customer for the new Checkmate light fighter. “We already have a customer, and we are doing it for him (foreign air forces),” Borisov said at the MAX-2021 air show.


This is puzzling.. could it be the UAE anonymous?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> K-52K in MAKS 2921


I mean 2021..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This is puzzling.. could it be the UAE anonymous?



Hard to fathom it would be, simply because of their serious interest in not just the 20 F-35s, but all the other US equipment in that gigantic proposal of $20 billion plus. They know quite well the US would never sign off on a deal that would have both Russian and US stealth aircraft on the same tarmac of an Arab country, friendly relations with Israel not withstanding. So the UAE's position in this is strange and uncertain TBH. 

If the Russians are very adamant they have a ME customer already committed to purchasing 300 units, my bet is probably on Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hard to fathom it would be, simply because of their serious interest in not just the 20 F-35s, but all the other US equipment in that gigantic proposal of $20 billion plus. They know quite well the US would never sign off on a deal that would have both Russian and US stealth aircraft on the same tarmac of an Arab country, friendly relations with Israel not withstanding. So the UAE's position in this is strange and uncertain TBH.
> 
> If the Russians are very adamant they have a ME customer already committed to purchasing 300 units, my bet in on Iran.


The 300 number is the overall projected sales.. not only to one customer but to many potential ones..

If it is the same as the one the UAE was working on with ROSTEC.. then it will be made in the UAE..most likely with Western components in a way that the US won't have a say..But the UAE deal was with Mig..not Sukhoi although they are under one roof now.. so it is still puzzling..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This is the official "Checkmate" release video.. Do you guys think it has a place in the EAF..



Not if they can sign a solid contract on the Su-57 TBH. I would much rather see them with that aircraft than this single engine, as awesome as it is and priced so well, I think the Su-57 is just much more capable in all sorts of important fields, as well as fit in better with the scope of what the EAF modernization has been tailored to. 

What's your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Not if they can sign a solid contract on the Su-57 TBH. I would much rather see them with that aircraft than this single engine, as awesome as it is and priced so well, I think the Su-57 is just much more capable in all sorts of important fields, as well as fit in better with the scope of what the EAF modernization has been tailored to.
> 
> What's your opinion?


I do agree with you about the necessity to procure the SU-57.. but that will not negate the procurement of the Checkmate in good numbers at this price..mostly if it proves to be worth it.. but that will be in 2028 -30.. hopefully with ToT if around 100 fighter aircrafts..AI, stealth tech, the variety of weapons and the price are all attractive for a start..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Some nice pics of the Checkmate..

Do you know which radar it will be using?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Greece will deliver more than 90 upgraded BMP-1 armored vehicles to Egypt as a gift..
The armored vehicles will be equipped with the Konkurs anti-tank guided missile system..






https://fine-news.ru/pervaja-partij...rGs5wvCOfzcGwgd2nFXQMuO6OhJbug7yiJ7SizRZAF794

It is a light and small amphibious armored vehicle.. and this is an important feature..
Secondly, Egypt modified some as* MTLB-V* ground and coastal surveillance system
















Greece must be so happy to get its first Rafale that it gave a gift to Egypt who might have talked France to the sale..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

SU-57E (Export) in MAKS 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

For the fourth time in a few months

President Sisi meets with the Owner and CEO of the German shipbuilding group Lürssen, in the presence of the leaders of the Egyptian Navy, to discuss developing local shipbuilding capabilities and enhancing cooperation in the field of the marine industries system and plans for the technological development needed by this strategic industry. The Lürsen Group has many promising projects for marine vessels of various types and has certainly received Egyptian interest. Apparently, Egypt is seeking to localize these projects, which will contribute to the development of the industrial base for local shipbuilding.

The official spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic, Ambassador Bassam Rady, stated that the meeting discussed the development of the maritime industry system and plans for technological development needed by this strategic industry, within the framework of the state's great interest in upgrading all aspects of work in the field of maritime industry and shipbuilding and reaching it to The highest modern technologies, and all this requires comprehensive development in the training and qualification of manpower, including engineers and technicians

https://www.mena.org.eg/ar/news/dbcall/table/webnews/id/9073463

Also

President Sisi discusses benefiting from the long experience of Belgian "Donel" companies in marine works..

This came during President Sisi’s reception, Jean Donnell, owner and director of the Belgian (Donel) Group for Marine Business, Engineering and Dredging, in the presence of Lieutenant-General Ahmed Khaled, Commander of the Naval Forces, Major General Mohamed Fikri, Assistant Commander of the Naval Forces for Engineering Affairs, Major General Ashraf Al-Assal, Head of the Marine Survey Division, and Colonel Mohamed Al-Makhzanji from the Naval Forces Command, and Dr. Hassan Abu Saada, the engineering advisor to the Naval Forces Command.

The official spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic, Ambassador Bassam Rady, stated that the meeting discussed aspects of benefiting from the long experience of the Belgian (Donel) group of companies in the various fields of maritime business in the Mediterranean and Red Bahrain, in addition to the promising opportunities that Egypt possesses in this field and the method of achieving them within the framework of a plan The state for sustainable development "Egypt Vision 2030".

https://www.mena.org.eg/ar/news/dbcall/table/webnews/id/9073501

in summary, the talk is about the civilian arsenal of liquefied gas ships, containers, and yachts, and there is a second talk about the military arsenal at the base of July 3, submarines and warships, the same as the one in Germany in partnership with Lürssen Group. The financial agreement is now finished, and now it is the technical part.. 
Lürssen Company will attract the German arms, electronics and engines industries to Egypt..These technologies will take Egypt to another marine Industrial sphere completely..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> For the fourth time in a few months
> 
> President Sisi meets with the Owner and CEO of the German shipbuilding group Lürssen, in the presence of the leaders of the Egyptian Navy, to discuss developing local shipbuilding capabilities and enhancing cooperation in the field of the marine industries system and plans for the technological development needed by this strategic industry. The Lürsen Group has many promising projects for marine vessels of various types and has certainly received Egyptian interest. Apparently, Egypt is seeking to localize these projects, which will contribute to the development of the industrial base for local shipbuilding.
> 
> The official spokesman for the Presidency of the Republic, Ambassador Bassam Rady, stated that the meeting discussed the development of the maritime industry system and plans for technological development needed by this strategic industry, within the framework of the state's great interest in upgrading all aspects of work in the field of maritime industry and shipbuilding and reaching it to The highest modern technologies, and all this requires comprehensive development in the training and qualification of manpower, including engineers and technicians


Could there be a chance Egypt negotiates for F125 frigates? They can replace Oliver Hazard Perry class frigates.


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Could there be a chance Egypt negotiates for F125 frigates? They can replace Oliver Hazard Perry class frigates.


Well..to tell you the truth those frigates are heavy and look good.. but armed like a small corvette..If Egypt takes it and modify it to be well armed then it can be worth it.. These news are much bigger than a frigate.. it is nothing less than getting whole naval advanced manufacturing technologies, including ToT and know how..and localizing them in Egypt's arsenals..and add educating and training Egyptian Engineers and Technicians on those advanced technologies to close the cycle of ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

*During a television interview, Mohamed Ahmed Morsi, Minister of Military Production, said that Egypt will unveil an Egyptian 3D radar, the first Egyptian 3D* radar of its kind, and is working with the UAE to produce four-wheel drive armored vehicles, and that three countries from different continents offer Egypt to manufacture defense systems in partnership.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=199744518595480






3D radars measure velocity, height, and range whereas the older Egyptian 2D radar only measure velocity and range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The 300 number is the overall projected sales.. not only to one customer but to many potential ones..
> 
> If it is the same as the one the UAE was working on with ROSTEC.. then it will be made in the UAE..most likely with Western components in a way that the US won't have a say..But the UAE deal was with Mig..not Sukhoi although they are under one roof now.. so it is still puzzling..


Maybe deal was changed by UAE of United aircraft corporation 
Hope to see that with new engine and western or indigenous electronics


The SC said:


> Some nice pics of the Checkmate..
> 
> Do you know which radar it will be using?


Cost of fighter is brilliant I can't believe it 
But there is no evidence of even UAE flags on fighter that's my concern because MIGs mock ups were terrible I think mig is dead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> *During a television interview, Mohamed Ahmed Morsi, Minister of Military Production, said that Egypt will unveil an Egyptian 3D radar, the first Egyptian 3D* radar of its kind, and is working with the UAE to produce four-wheel drive armored vehicles, and that three countries from different continents offer Egypt to manufacture defense systems in partnership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=199744518595480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D radars measure velocity, height, and range whereas the older Egyptian 2D radar only measure velocity and range.


We know there is Belarus and Serbia.. the 3rd can be Brazil, Italy, France or South Korea..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

EAF in one pic..







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418571956895588352

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Maybe deal was changed by UAE of United aircraft corporation
> Hope to see that with new engine and western or indigenous electronics
> 
> Cost of fighter is brilliant I can't believe it
> But there is no evidence of even UAE flags on fighter that's my concern because MIGs mock ups were terrible I think mig is dead


The deal in 2017 stipulated that the plane in the JV will also be manufactured in the UAE with the right to sell it in Africa and the ME.. Just like what the UAE did with Yabhon family of drones.. it makes them and sells them, but does not use them in its own forces..
The Russian experts are not saying this is it.. but that it is the most logical conclusion..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The deal in 2017 stipulated that the plane in the JV will also be manufactured in the UAE with the right to sell it in Africa and the ME.. Just ike what the UAE did with Yabhon family of drones.. it makes them and sell them, but does not use them in its own forces..
> The Russian experts are not saying this is it.. but it is the most logical conclusion..


So you want to say UAE just want technologies and experiences of this project for future locally projects?
It's better of better
I hope UAE change this blue colour of cockpit I hate this russian style of cockpits colour


The SC said:


> EAF in one pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418571956895588352


100 wing loong?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> So you want to say UAE just want technologies and experiences of this project for future locally projects?
> It's better of better
> I hope UAE change this blue colour of cockpit I hate this russian style of cockpits colour
> 
> 100 wing loong?!


Yes ..a lot of wing loong..

I guess the UAE wants the blueprints and the tech it has financed to make the Checkmate locally.. but mainly for sales in Africa and the ME..and at the same time have a plan B if things don't go well with the F-35 procurement..in that case.. the UAE will make a sophisticated version for itself and use it..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Also, the radar will supposedly have 400 or 450km range

Unconfirmed though

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> EAF in one pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418571956895588352



That's pretty impressive, no question. And it's only going to get bigger and better, too. Still have the 2 (possibly 6) A330 MRTTs coming along with quite possibly more Russian jets as well as another order of Rafales and possibly Typhoons etc. My bet is on more Rafales and more Su-35s and an order to start the purchase placement of the Su-57. 

I just wish he was able to make it a bit bigger with better resolution as it's hard to see even when zoomed.



Wilhelm II said:


> 100 wing loong?!



The official release that came out about a year and a half ago from the EGY ARMY Spokesman was a count "over 100 units" which is staggering when you think about it. Even though they're comparatively less expensive than the western types of similar capabilities such as the Predator which goes for about $4mill per, they're still a lot of money at roughly $1mill per Wing Loong. Still, it was hard to tell if that included all the UAVs and UCAVs in the EAF inventory or just the Wing Loongs the way it was worded by the spokesman, but my guess is that it's a combination of all the unmanned aircraft in EAF inventory and not just Wing Loongs. 



Philip the Arab said:


> Also, the radar will supposedly have 400 or 450km range
> 
> Unconfirmed though



Once it is confirmed, we can pretty much say that Egypt has some pretty serious redundancy in its total radar coverage for self defense. Between the two mega complexes in the Protivnik-GE and the Resonance-NE (which will most likely do the bulk of the overall work and especially digital and stealth aircraft spotting with the fixed Resonance).

But there is also the recently received 4 units of the French-made, long-range, mobile, 3D air defense radar system in the Thales Ground Master 400 (GM400) AESA, that has a maximum range of up to 515 km. I almost forgot about that but just remembered as I'm typing this. Were you aware of those? Add them to the list and the ultimate package is really well put together so that it's not only one, main source that can get hunted down and destroyed and then radar coverage is nullified. This way, they're spread out with different types for tougher detection as well as mobilized units on top of being numerous with excellent capabilities and best of all, they're all tied into the main command and control system as well as being able to operate independently depending on the specific system.

@The SC , do you have any more info on those 4 Thales Ground Master GM400 AESA mobile radar units and if in fact they were delivered? They weren't part of the MRTT refueling and the observation satellite deal but supposedly they superseded that contract signing and they mentioned that they were actually delivered. But I looked at the Wiki site for the radar and Egypt is still not listed as an operator, so wondering if it's just not updated or the delivery news was a bit premature? That's one heck of a radar system!






Ground Master 400 | Thales Group 

Add the eventual Bastion coastal defense system as well as the built-in IRIST-T-SL system and the S-300V4 and the several other mobile radar units they're building as well as the ToT radar units from Serbia and Belarus and the new command and control center they built to combine all that radar info into one centralized information center that is plugged in with all the EADS, EAF, EN and ground units (specifically the Rapid Deployment units) in real time so they can instantaneously call on the right units to intercede in the right areas on whatever they see as a hostile signal. 

With all that redundancy, they can also get instant IFF to confirm identity almost instantaneously. They've really built this network so well from the start to now and it's still a work in progress, but they're already at a really good stage. The design team responsible for setting up this system did a heck of a job.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

And of course the radar can be used standalone with the SAM under development depending on its radar band and if the missile uses active radar guidance.

For example the Chinese Sky Dragon 50 used a 3D IBIS-150 S band radar with active radar homing missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty impressive, no question. And it's only going to get bigger and better, too. Still have the 2 (possibly 6) A330 MRTTs coming along with quite possibly more Russian jets as well as another order of Rafales and possibly Typhoons etc. My bet is on more Rafales and more Su-35s and an order to start the purchase placement of the Su-57.
> 
> I just wish he was able to make it a bit bigger with better resolution as it's hard to see even when zoomed.
> 
> 
> 
> The official release that came out about a year and a half ago from the EGY ARMY Spokesman was a count "over 100 units" which is staggering when you think about it. Even though they're comparatively less expensive than the western types of similar capabilities such as the Predator which goes for about $4mill per, they're still a lot of money at roughly $1mill per Wing Loong. Still, it was hard to tell if that included all the UAVs and UCAVs in the EAF inventory or just the Wing Loongs the way it was worded by the spokesman, but my guess is that it's a combination of all the unmanned aircraft in EAF inventory and not just Wing Loongs.
> 
> 
> 
> Once it is confirmed, we can pretty much say that Egypt has some pretty serious redundancy in its total radar coverage for self defense. Between the two mega complexes in the Protivnik-GE and the Resonance-NE (which will most likely do the bulk of the overall work and especially digital and stealth aircraft spotting with the fixed Resonance).
> 
> But there is also the recently received 4 units of the French-made, long-range, mobile, 3D air defense radar system in the Thales Ground Master 400 (GM400) AESA, that has a maximum range of up to 515 km. I almost forgot about that but just remembered as I'm typing this. Were you aware of those? Add them to the list and the ultimate package is really well put together so that it's not only one, main source that can get hunted down and destroyed and then radar coverage is nullified. This way, they're spread out with different types for tougher detection as well as mobilized units on top of being numerous with excellent capabilities and best of all, they're all tied into the main command and control system as well as being able to operate independently depending on the specific system.
> 
> @The SC , do you have any more info on those 4 Thales Ground Master GM400 AESA mobile radar units and if in fact they were delivered? They weren't part of the MRTT refueling and the observation satellite deal but supposedly they superseded that contract signing and they mentioned that they were actually delivered. But I looked at the Wiki site for the radar and Egypt is still not listed as an operator, so wondering if it's just not updated or the delivery news was a bit premature? That's one heck of a radar system!
> 
> View attachment 764661
> 
> 
> Ground Master 400 | Thales Group
> 
> Add the eventual Bastion coastal defense system as well as the built-in IRIST-T-SL system and the S-300V4 and the several other mobile radar units they're building as well as the ToT radar units from Serbia and Belarus and the new command and control center they built to combine all that radar info into one centralized information center that is plugged in with all the EADS, EAF, EN and ground units (specifically the Rapid Deployment units) in real time so they can instantaneously call on the right units to intercede in the right areas on whatever they see as a hostile signal.
> 
> With all that redundancy, they can also get instant IFF to confirm identity almost instantaneously. They've really built this network so well from the start to now and it's still a work in progress, but they're already at a really good stage. The design team responsible for setting up this system did a heck of a job.


*Egypt has received four French-made GM 400 air defense radars *

https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...ur_french-made_gm_400_air_defense_radars.html

https://www.africanmilitaryblog.com...lite-and-multi-role-tanker-transport-aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egypt has received four French-made GM 400 air defense radars *
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/def...ur_french-made_gm_400_air_defense_radars.html
> 
> https://www.africanmilitaryblog.com...lite-and-multi-role-tanker-transport-aircraft



That's great. So they're upping the number just like they said. The original information said they had received 2 units and were looking at eventually ordering 6 altogether and it sounds like they added 2 and now are at 4 out of 6, excellent.

That is one heck of a mobile radar, AESA up to 515 kilometers is not some hokey pokey setup. It really is impressive how they've established their radar network the way they have.

Wiki will have to update their page.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> That's great. So they're upping the number just like they said. The original information said they had received 2 units and were looking at eventually ordering 6 altogether and it sounds like they added 2 and now are at 4 out of 6, excellent.
> 
> That is one heck of a mobile radar, AESA up to 515 kilometers is not some hokey pokey setup. It really is impressive how they've established their radar network the way they have.
> 
> Wiki will have to update their page.


The Egyptian radar will likely be PESA which is still quite good and much, much better than most radars in Egyptian service like the P-18, AN/TPS-63, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> The Egyptian radar will likely be PESA which is still quite good and much, much better than most radars in Egyptian service like the P-18, AN/TPS-63, etc.



Which makes sense why they're picking up this AESA and possibly other ones as well. Until they master their own production capabilities and start building their own, domestic AESA radars, they can at least have that technology to use in the field.

And at least they're moving up the ladder of technological advancement as that radar is a 3D. So they jumped from the 2D and now they're building 3D radars even PESA is still excellent of course.

Plus they have a lot of access to the many AESA radars they have in their inventory where they can actually reverse engineer. They already did something similar with the Rafale's RBE2 ASEA radar and having access to that thing was unbelievable. So if they were able to get into the tech of that radar, the sky's the limit for them now with any of the systems they have.

BTW, imagine if there is some truth to this and it is actually Egypt and not Algeria?

Alex Luck on Twitter: "A suggestion that Rosoboronexport may sign an African customer for an A-50 AEWC plane. Language is extremely vague, as usual. It would be notable insofar as only Egypt at present has any AEWC capability (E-2C) &amp; Algeria would be a natural customer. https://t.co/ZEUe4HPNfg https://t.co/BEzq2JkCk4" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

A-50 would be quite useful for EAF in my opinion and I would be satisfied if it is purchased.

The Mig-29, and Su-35 need a platform tailored to operate with them such as the A-50 and this will be important.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> A-50 would be quite useful for EAF in my opinion and I would be satisfied if it is purchased.
> 
> The Mig-29, and Su-35 need a platform tailored to operate with them such as the A-50 and this will be important.


Or waiting for a100?
Im not sure about russian electronics just look at Armenian Azerbaijan war


The SC said:


> Yes ..a lot of wing loong..
> 
> I guess the UAE wants the blueprints and the tech it has financed to make the Checkmate locally.. but mainly for sales in Africa and the ME..and at the same time have a plan B if things don't go well with the F-35 procurement..in that case.. the UAE will make a sophisticated version for itself and use it..


It's more logical 
God bless MBZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt has placed a tender for the manufacture of local artillery systems
Three countries submitted bids: France, South Africa and South Korea
The closest to winning the Egyptian bid is the Korean bid.

The offers from the three countries are:

1- *South African T5-52 truck-mounted self-propelled gun*






This gun has the ability of firing six shells in 30 seconds and 12 shells per minute. Because of the fast feeding system, it has a revolutionary electronic control system and an accurate navigation system..
Crew: 6 people
Caliber: 155 mm
Number of shells: 25 shells
Maximum range of the projectile: 55 km
Length: 10.1 meters, width: 2.9 meters, height: 3.48 meters
Weight: 28 tons
Vehicle speed: 85 km per hour
Range: 850 km
This cannon is derived from the French Caesar Gun


2- *French Caesar self-propelled gun*






The Caesar cannon is a 155 mm self-propelled howitzer equipped with a set of regular, cluster and guided munitions capable of hitting various targets with high accuracy and can fire 6 shells per minute.
Crew: 5 people
Caliber: 155 mm
Number of shells: 30 shells
Maximum range of the projectile: from 42 to 55 km, depending on the type of projectile
Weight: 30 tons
Vehicle speed: 90 km/h
Range: 600 km


3- *South Korean K9 Thunder self-propelled gun*






It is a self-propelled 155 mm cannon. The cannon contains an electronic fire control system with an automatic feeder for missiles. It can start firing after receiving orders and coordinates within 30 seconds while stationary or 60 seconds during movement. The cannon can fire 8 shells per minute. In the case of standard fire, but in the case of intense firing, 3 consecutive shells can be fired in 15 seconds, with a total of 12 shells per minute.
The gun can fire GPS-guided smart missiles up to a range of 100 km. 
Crew: 5 people
Caliber: 155 mm
Number of shells: 48 shells
Maximum range of the projectile: from 56 to 100 km, depending on the type of projectile
Length: 12 meters, width: 3.4 meters, height: 2.73 meters
Weight: 47 tons
Armored vehicle speed: 67 km per hour
Range: 480 km


I believe there are two cannons that Egypt will manufacture.. the Korean one is attractive with its range of up to 100 km and its guided munitions..and the Serbian cannon which is similar to the French one, but much less expensive, and Egypt apparently got it on the last visit of the Serbian defense minister..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt should acquire very large amounts of cheap INS/GPS nose fuses and very accurate GPS/INS kits for artillery forces.

Also, GPS/INS kits for rocket artillery will be useful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt should acquire very large amounts of cheap INS/GPS nose fuses and very accurate GPS/INS kits for artillery forces.
> 
> Also, GPS/INS kits for rocket artillery will be useful


Egypt is working on it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> A-50 would be quite useful for EAF in my opinion and I would be satisfied if it is purchased.
> 
> The Mig-29, and Su-35 need a platform tailored to operate with them such as the A-50 and this will be important.



Yeah it would be nice to know if they really have the need for that aircraft, considering what they already have in inventory and their new network they just developed. I supposed it would replace or be an additional very powerful platform. But I think the Russians are phasing out the A50's radar for the A100's AESA. The problem with that is the wait since they're just in the middle of testing the first few and the VKS will be the first recipient after the testing is done. So that means a while before any exports are planned.



Wilhelm II said:


> Or waiting for a100?
> Im not sure about russian electronics just look at Armenian Azerbaijan war



I think it depends on who is operating them and how well trained and capable they are. 



The SC said:


> Egypt has placed a tender for the manufacture of local artillery systems
> Three countries submitted bids: France, South Africa and South Korea
> The closest to winning the Egyptian bid is the Korean bid.



Amazing how long this has been going on for! They were testing the Ceasar and the K9 Thunder maybe 4 years ago! There's a couple of clips of them firing the Thunder in Egypt and now they just put out the tender offer sheet? 

They must've decided at first just to purchase a number of them to replace the M-109 and as they were testing and getting all these other contract with ToT for ships and other bigger systems that they should do the same with this, hence the time it's taking? That's the only thing I can come up with for how long it's taking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Amazing how long this has been going on for! They were testing the Ceasar and the K9 Thunder maybe 4 years ago! There's a couple of clips of them firing the Thunder in Egypt and now they just put out the tender offer sheet?
> 
> They must've decided at first just to purchase a number of them to replace the M-109 and as they were testing and getting all these other contract with ToT for ships and other bigger systems that they should do the same with this, hence the time it's taking? That's the only thing I can come up with for how long it's taking.



M102A2 and M109A5 are assembled in Egypt almost a 1000 of them..including 200 SPH 122 that are locally assembled howitzers too, based on M109A2 chassis, but instead of utilizing the 155 mm gun the 122 mm D-30 gun is fitted in instead..

This new tender deal is with ToT for local manufacturing.. not just assembling..


----------



## The SC

19th February 2021

"This is a programme that is very much alive. The contract sends a strong message to potential export countries like Finland, Switzerland, *Egypt* and Bangladesh that they can be assured that this aircraft will be in service up to 2060."

https://world.eurofighter.com/artic...H56JoldlL1KmS6GFc0KG2exha0vpJ9ZiHSuWnCYKPuQp0

A good read..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

New picture of 11 more Egyptian SU-35SE

11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighters built for Egypt in the open parking lot of the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aviation Plant 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418974370882629632
17 delivered + 11

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> New picture of 11 more Egyptian SU-35SE
> 
> 11 Sukhoi Su-35 fighters built for Egypt in the open parking lot of the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Aviation Plant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418974370882629632
> 17 delivered + 11



Nice, this pic just came out on Russian news today. Get those suckers delivered so they can get in on the Rafale fighting action! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice, this pic just came out on Russian news today. Get those suckers delivered so they can get in on the Rafale fighting action! lol


Maybe waiting for the Byelka AESA radar dedicated version to the Sukhoi-35. It will be ready soon with 1500 modules and a range of 400 km..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I hope Egypt and the UAE collaborate on defense projects soon.

Egypt and their expertise with radars will be very useful for UAE defense projects especially those related to Halcon.

EDEX this December will allow more connections to form between the two hopefully.

Egyptian radars
HAS-250 missiles
Skyknight

And you could get a nice little vital component package for a Corvette/FAC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Maybe waiting for the Byelka AESA radar dedicated version to the Sukhoi-35. It will be ready soon with 1500 modules and a range of 400 km..



EDIT: I just remembered that's the Su-57's radar! It is developed by Tikhomirov NIIP and I just didn't realize they were going to fit it in the Su-35s. Perhaps in the upcoming production lines, should be a heck of an X-band AESA rsdar.

They actually make the L-Band AESA wing-mounted radar for the Su-35 as well as the side-mounted AESAs on the Su-57. Their history is full of a lot more successes than Phazotron's failures as far as L-band and AESA radars, so that's a good thing.



Philip the Arab said:


> I hope Egypt and the UAE collaborate on defense projects soon.
> 
> Egypt and their expertise with radars will be very useful for UAE defense projects especially those related to Halcon.
> 
> EDEX this December will allow more connections to form between the two hopefully.
> 
> Egyptian radars
> HAS-250 missiles
> Skyknight
> 
> And you could get a nice little vital component package for a Corvette/FAC



Considering what we saw with the Al-Tariq, I'm willing to bet that they're cooperating on a lot of things that we just don't know about because they're not saying much at all. I'm sure there is vested interest both ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice, this pic just came out on Russian news today. Get those suckers delivered so they can get in on the Rafale fighting action! lol


You know the first pic that came out a few months ago and we all saw only 11 Egyptian SU-35.. but they (in the know) counted 12..This is why.. check this picture.. mostly the top right corner :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You know the first pic that came out a few months ago and we all saw only 11 Egyptian SU-35.. but they (in the know) counted 12..This is why.. check this picture.. mostly the top right corner :



Yep it's the same one, just after two of the aircraft were moved towards the hanger. We got duped, bro! lolo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep it's the same one, just after two of the aircraft were moved towards the hanger. We got duped, bro! lolo


You mean just the date was updated on yesterday's pic? that might be..

But what I'm pointing to in this pic is that they were 12 SU-35 .. but the pic we all had ..we could only count 11 on it as it was not a complete picture as this one where you can see the 12th SU-35 in the top right corner..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The new "East Port Said" naval base *
Opening in summer 2022






The base has approximately (1800) meters of berths, including a berth overlooking the Mediterranean Sea and a berth inside the Suez Canal..







* Egypt focused on building a new base in the Red Sea called "*Ras Banas*" base within the scope of the "Bernice" naval air base, which will be the focal point of the Egyptian forces in the Red Sea from the beginning of the Suez Canal to the Bab al-Mandab Strait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army opened the *Mohamed Naguib* military base in 2017







The Egyptian army also opened *Berenice* Military Base during the year 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *The new "East Port Said" naval base *
> Opening in summer 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The base has approximately (1800) meters of berths, including a berth overlooking the Mediterranean Sea and a berth inside the Suez Canal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Egypt focused on building a new base in the Red Sea called "*Ras Banas*" base within the scope of the "Bernice" naval air base, which will be the focal point of the Egyptian forces in the Red Sea from the beginning of the Suez Canal to the Bab al-Mandab Strait.



Yep, time to take care of protecting Egypt's sovereignty no matter what the cost is and this is the best way to do it. Allah bless Egypt as is has an essential heart in Islamic creation and influencing people to do the right thing based on Israli's rule as evidenced by these procedures. Bless you ya SC Bshsa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

هذا منشوري الاول هنا. الموضوعات ممتازة هنا. شكرا لك على قبول دخولي

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> هذا منشوري الاول هنا. الموضوعات ممتازة هنا. شكرا لك على قبول دخولي



Hamdilla 3al salama.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420012065788399628

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Is there a place for the *Checkmate* in the EAF after 2026 ???
Any Opinions?


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Is there a place for the *Checkmate* in the EAF after 2026 ???
> Any Opinions?


Let's see how good it actually is past the Russian propoganda and than we can evalutate it more.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Let's see how good it actually is past the Russian propoganda and than we can evalutate it more.


Well..it won't be less than the Mig-35 for sure.. add stealth to it.. that is the least one can expect..It is a good alternative to replace the obsolete F-16s..

$30 million and we add 10 million for technical support costs and munitions, which means 40 million for each plane.
100 aircraft for $4 billion (most likely less) with the potential to locally manufacture the structure and local assembly of the engine, radar and other electronics ..it is a good replacement for F-16 Block 15, Block 30, and the Mirage.. Add to that the possibility of obtaining the source code of the aircraft and integrating western systems like the radar and various munitions including Egyptian and UAE ones..

The price of the Su-75 is competitive and technically distinct (fifth generation) compared to western and eastern alternatives..and the possibility of integrating French munitions and missiles such as Mica NG.. It seems it will have its own version of the Himalaya EW system found on the SU-57..

And:





In the presence of the UAE in the project..!? and even without.. don't believe too much in other's propaganda..Russian warplanes are already 2nd best in the worls after the US and some EU countries..China is still buying Russian engines from Russia for most of its fighters..

You can read this 2017 report..it is very enlightening about the Russian 5th generation aviation technologies..

http://fullafterburner.weebly.com/aerospace/sukhoi-pak-fa-the-anti-stealth-gamechanger


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420079213701439491%D8%9Fs%3D19


----------



## joker88

خطة Fincantieri لبناء السفن للسنوات القادمة 
الانتهاء الأزرق تجميع القطع لمحاكمات الإبحار 
تجميع القطع بالأرصفة الخضراء الداكنة 
أخضر فاتح - بداية قطع الألواح وتصنيع القطع المنفصلة

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420836245219987459

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420836245219987459

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> Let's see how good it actually is past the Russian propoganda and than we can evalutate it more.



It truly needs to be put to the test first against some of the other fighters to give it a true valuation and I am not either sold


----------



## Titanium100

Ran into this article not sure what to make of it. What type of missile are they talking about in the article





__





StackPath






www.gsn-online.com


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


> خطة Fincantieri لبناء السفن للسنوات القادمة
> الانتهاء الأزرق تجميع القطع لمحاكمات الإبحار
> تجميع القطع بالأرصفة الخضراء الداكنة
> أخضر فاتح - بداية قطع الألواح وتصنيع القطع المنفصلة
> View attachment 765753
> View attachment 765754
> View attachment 765755


شكراً للفت النظر، ممكن مصدر اول صورة؟
Re: about the Su-35 satellite imagery.
I don’t think any Su-35s have been delivered to Egypt, yet. Am I the only one? @The SC @Gomig-21


Titanium100 said:


> Ran into this article not sure what to make of it. What type of missile are they talking about in the article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StackPath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gsn-online.com


Al Tariq guided bombs
Mahmoud Gamal (@mahmouedgamal44) Tweeted:
Egyptian Air Force Mirage-2000 fighter jets appear for the 1st time armed with the Emirati-based Al-Tariq Precision-guided munitions.

Al-Tariq is a modular IN/GPS-guided bomb kit, used to convert unguided bombs as Mk-81/82/83 into guided glide bombs. It has a range of 40-120km. https://t.co/SJ5seEA5Gj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411903321766514690

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

ARCH٤R said:


> شكراً للفت النظر، ممكن مصدر اول صورة؟
> Re: about the Su-35 satellite imagery.
> I don’t think any Su-35s have been delivered to Egypt, yet. Am I the only one? @The SC @Gomig-21
> 
> Al Tariq guided bombs
> Mahmoud Gamal (@mahmouedgamal44) Tweeted:
> Egyptian Air Force Mirage-2000 fighter jets appear for the 1st time armed with the Emirati-based Al-Tariq Precision-guided munitions.
> 
> Al-Tariq is a modular IN/GPS-guided bomb kit, used to convert unguided bombs as Mk-81/82/83 into guided glide bombs. It has a range of 40-120km. https://t.co/SJ5seEA5Gj
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411903321766514690



Thanks for clarifying. That website was a shitty website.

I knew of the Al-tariq just didn't think they meant that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> شكراً للفت النظر، ممكن مصدر اول صورة؟
> Re: about the Su-35 satellite imagery.
> I don’t think any Su-35s have been delivered to Egypt, yet. Am I the only one? @The SC @Gomig-21
> 
> Al Tariq guided bombs
> Mahmoud Gamal (@mahmouedgamal44) Tweeted:
> Egyptian Air Force Mirage-2000 fighter jets appear for the 1st time armed with the Emirati-based Al-Tariq Precision-guided munitions.
> 
> Al-Tariq is a modular IN/GPS-guided bomb kit, used to convert unguided bombs as Mk-81/82/83 into guided glide bombs. It has a range of 40-120km. https://t.co/SJ5seEA5Gj
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411903321766514690


I am the source of the photo from Dir 
Secondly, if you do not think that Egypt did not receive the Sukhoi 35, this is your opinion, you are only Russia today and also many websites confirmed receipt until the document of the Russian Parliament confirmed the news 
also many reports and it is possible to go back to the topic a little back and confirm More
[QUOTE = "Titanium100 ، النشر: 13252330 ، العضو: 194031"]
شكرا للتوضيح. كان هذا الموقع موقعًا إلكترونيًا سيئًا.

علمتُ بالطريق لم أعتقد أنهم يقصدون ذلك
[/اقتبس]
ارجع إلى فيديو مناورة قادر سيظهر لك ما دام محمود جمال لا يحبك رغم أنه لا ينشر أي شيء إلا عندما يتم تأكيده.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

joker87 said:


> ارجع إلى فيديو مناورة قادر سيظهر لك ما دام محمود جمال لا يحبك رغم أنه لا ينشر أي شيء إلا عندما يتم تأكيده.



I have been seeing his tweets but how relieable is Mahmoud Gamal as in overall tier


----------



## ARCH٤R

Titanium100 said:


> I have been seeing his tweets but how relieable is Mahmoud Gamal as in overall tier


He’s very reliable.


----------



## Titanium100

ARCH٤R said:


> He’s very reliable.



Thanks..


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> View attachment 766488


I was just going to post those pics.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Really looking forward to seeing them flying alongside the MiG-29/35s. Those are new serial numbers that we haven't seen before IIRC.

And these MEKOs are really impressive, just by the size of the bridge. They had to pull it out of the building I guess to finish the mast and all the comms systems because of the height wouldn't allow it inside the building.






The EN is going to end up with quite the selection and quantity of frigates once all of these as well as the Berghaminis etc. are all delivered. It'll be quite the impressive navy.



ARCH٤R said:


> I don’t think any Su-35s have been delivered to Egypt, yet. Am I the only one? @The SC @Gomig-21



Some say 5, some say 17 have been delivered plus we had those pics of aircraft that resembled Su-35s flying in a pair somewhere in Egypt so I would say that the probability is higher that there have been deliveries than not. How many, that remains a mystery but my guess is we're bound to find out relatively soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

joker87 said:


> View attachment 766488


Big welcome to new Arab member 
By this registry number Egypt have more than 27 su35s I saw 9200 registry now 9226

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

"In 1989 Egypt purchased two Oberon-class submarines from Britain. These submarines would require refitting and modernization before entering Egyptian service."

http://www.country-data.com/cgi-bin/query/r-4169.html

What has happened to these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> "In 1989 Egypt purchased two Oberon-class submarines from Britain. These submarines would require refitting and modernization before entering Egyptian service."
> 
> http://www.country-data.com/cgi-bin/query/r-4169.html
> 
> What has happened to these?



Most likely never got the refitting and modernization let alone just making them safely seaworthy and ended up getting scrapped. That was right at the time when the EN was not really in a good place as far as being a well equipped and capable navy, certainly nothing like it is today and those subs were cold war era built (27 total were built the last ones in 1978) and most likely needed a lot of refitting that it wasn't worth it and never ended up happening.

Either that or they did serve a couple of years at the most and then were junked. But those were pretty large submarines looking at the first pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

_Oberon_ was paid off in 1986. She was sold in 1987 to the Seaforth Group to be refitted for resale to Egypt, but was broken up at Grimsby in 1991

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422117887251202048


----------



## Philip the Arab

*Egyptian air forces arrive in UAE to participate in 'Zayed 3' exercise















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Egyptian air forces arrive in UAE to participate in 'Zayed 3' exercise



Cool that they brought the Rafales to go up against the block 60s. That should be a lot of fun.
The other interesting thing is the one EAF F-16 in the pics is not one of the block 52s. Strange that they didn't bring their best F-16s to the party.

But it's nice to see rare pics of EAF pilots.






Along with associated personnel also. 





Hopefully we'll get more pics and even videos of the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

There was a land exercise Zayed 3.. now it is the air exercise..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian submarine S-44 was greeted in a terrifying and majestic scene by 50 diverse naval vessels in the territorial waters. These naval vessels varied between frigates, carriers, submarines, missile launchers, boats and floats..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian submarine S-44 was greeted in a terrifying and majestic scene by 50 diverse naval vessels in the territorial waters. These naval vessels varied between frigates, carriers, submarines, missile launchers, boats and floats..



I thought this PASSEX between ENS Taba and Dwight D. Eisenhower (or IKE) part of the USS Fifth Fleet a few weeks ago was pretty cool. Involved several ships from both sides including conducting carrier ops with F/A-18 Super Hornets and SAR SeaHawks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I thought this PASSEX between ENS Taba and Dwight D. Eisenhower (or IKE) part of the USS Fifth Fleet a few weeks ago was pretty cool. Involved several ships from both sides including conducting carrier ops with F/A-18 Super Hornets and SAR SeaHawks.
> 
> View attachment 766956
> 
> 
> View attachment 766957
> 
> 
> View attachment 766958
> 
> 
> View attachment 766960


Egypt is in exercises everywhere and with almost everyone.. you can count more than 10 exercises just in 2021 so far..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Navy Plans Upgrades to Fly E-2Ds into the 2040s - USNI News


NATIONAL HARBOR, Md. — With production coming to an end in four years, the Navy is working out a plan to sustain the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye command-and-control aircraft for at least another 30. Upgrades include cockpit avionics and enhancements to mission systems, communication capabilities and...




news.usni.org




تتفاوض مصر على ترقية أسطول عين الصقر إلى E2D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> Navy Plans Upgrades to Fly E-2Ds into the 2040s - USNI News
> 
> 
> NATIONAL HARBOR, Md. — With production coming to an end in four years, the Navy is working out a plan to sustain the E-2D Advanced Hawkeye command-and-control aircraft for at least another 30. Upgrades include cockpit avionics and enhancements to mission systems, communication capabilities and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.usni.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تتفاوض مصر على ترقية أسطول عين الصقر إلى E2D


----------



## The SC

Russia announces Egypt as one of the customers of the fifth generation stealth fighter Sukhoi 57






This is one of the best videos about the SU-57 capabilities..just stunning..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*"Product 305" will increase the combat power of the Ka-52 and Mi-28*






Ka-52M Alligator attack helicopters received a new complex of electronic equipment and weapons. At the same time, tests of use of the short-range cruise missile "Product-305" reached the final stage, which brings the combat helicopter closer to the level of an attack aircraft.

It should be noted that in terms of armament, the Ka-52M looks more like a heavy tank..and thanks to the coaxial scheme, is able to safely hover in the air.

The cruise missile *"Product 305"* will allow the Ka-52M to hit tanks and other armored vehicles at a distance of up to *100 km*, turning the helicopter into a close analogue of an attack aircraft. Thus, the "Alligator", like a battering ram, will be able to break the enemy's defenses,






https://en.topcor.ru/20417-izdelie-305-uvelichit-boevuju-mosch-ka-52-i-mi-28.html


*Izdeliye 305*





https://weaponews.com/news/65363500-named-deadlines-for-tests-of-the-upgraded-ka-52m.html






About 8.2 feet (2.5 meters), the calibre is about 9.8 inches (250 mm) and weighs between 300 and 440 pounds (150 and 200 kg). The missile is equipped with a powerful warhead, which is said to be capable of destroying main battle tanks and small ships. The Zvezda video also hinted that the new missile is using an infrared seeker.






The Russian news agency TASS reported that the new missile is also known as Izdelye 305 (Product 305). It is designed for the frontline range, equipped with a warhead capable of dealing with hard targets such as concrete shelters and armored vehicles, as well as short-range mobile air defense systems.

The new missile has more than one guidance system, including lock-on after launch, inertial guidance system, and a change of direction on the part of the operator after launching via datalink, It was used for the first time in Syria.The missile will be able to operate effectively day and night, in any weather conditions, and will use the "Fire and Forget" principle.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## xbat

who ever thinks that a helicopter a kind of tank must be a moron, a tank can survive with multiple hits but a heli is more like a defenseless baby who cant survive with a soft hit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

xbat said:


> who ever thinks that a helicopter a kind of tank must be a moron, a tank can survive with multiple hits but a heli is more like a defenseless baby who cant survive with a soft hit



Ka-52M does like look a monster helicopter and heavy but I agree it definitely ain't a tank and can't take even remotely as much and there is frankly no comparison it would be like an elepant vs an ant. It all comes down to how it was created plus you can't make such a heavy helicopter like a tank it would be logistically impossible


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Egypt is in exercises everywhere and with almost everyone.. you can count more than 10 exercises just in 2021 so far..



They are currently doing exercises with the UAE.. Egypt should officially join the Peninsula shield even tho they are already part of it.. Jordan and Sudan being the two other entities who are defacto part of it but they should join officially.. Morocco is also an option but shouldn't be accepted until they come into an agreement with Algeria and let them join at the same time being mindful of not upsetting one of them at the cost of the other.. The Maghreeb is one hell'va weird region


----------



## Abid123

The only country in the Middle East other than Turkey that has a big and strong navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Russia announces Egypt as one of the customers of the fifth generation stealth fighter Sukhoi 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the best videos about the SU-57 capabilities..just stunning..



Come on, bro! Who was it that said immediately after the tender for the MiG-35 that eventually the EAF will be putting in a sizeable offer for the Su-57? Come on, SC, give us some love, ma man! I called it then and I even reiterated the point much more strongly after the order for the 30 Su-35SEs went through. This is wonderful news and in the hands of the EAF with the MiG-29M/M2/35, the vaunted Su-35SE with it's plethora of weapons including the hypersonic R-37M AWACs killer and of course the LO composite addition to the aircraft as well as the 5 radar antennas including the most powerful PESA in the world in the IRBIS-E 400km range and 3 L-band AESA radars as well as the 200km IRST, these things are going to deal a heavy blow to whomever dares to mess with Egypt. Just frigging bring it and we'll bring the unforgettable HURT! lol  👍

The other thing to do is to not even wait for the Izdelieye 30 to be ready. Just contract it under terms for the current AL-41F1S and make it part of the contract that when the Izd-30 is fully ready, each of the engines will be changed to the new ones with the serrated nozzles and fully integrated to the jets while keeping the Al-41FS for future overhaul or additional spare engines to the Su-35SEs since it is the same engine that belongs to that aircraft. And, if the new AESA NO36 Byelka radar that is going into the Su-57 ends up being an upgrade for the Su-35SE, then a switch to those would be in order without a question since the EAF will never settle for just 30 Su-35SEs. They'll eventually want to raise that number to at least 54 possibly 72 to 100 if they end up being ultra happy with them which I don't see why they wouldn't.

The other question will be if the EAF will be interested in the Su-75 or Checkmate. That's a hard one to predict to be perfectly honest. I think if they end up being very happy with the Su-57 and they can order more MiG-35 and Su-35S and end up with the long range hypersonic missiles as well as the RVV-SD and not the AE as well as the R-74M amongst other new heavy and potent Russian missiles such as DEFINITELY THE R-27ER (if I don't see that missile on any of the MiGs or Su-35SE I will NEVER BE A FAN OF THEM ANYMORE as they should've certainly been on the MiG-35s already!!!), then they shouldn't have any need for a single engine Russian competition to the F-35 since its inventory will be more than capable of dealing with an enemy that has that aircraft.



xbat said:


> who ever thinks that a helicopter a kind of tank must be a moron, a tank can survive with multiple hits but a heli is more like a defenseless baby who cant survive with a soft hit



He's not talking about the Ka-52M being like a tank. Even though it is heavily armored around the cockpit to protect the pilots and is the only attack helo not only equipped with an ejection system for the pilots, but it automatically comes with the President S system which unless you aren't familiar with that system, it's a superb EW system capable of thwarting and faking incoming missiles to see multiple images of the helo and help divert it towards a phantom image instead of the real one. This has been successfully tried on several occasions and the beauty of it is that it is a modular system capable of being installed on all sorts of Russian helos and has already been successfully tested on the Mi-24, 35, 28, 17 Hip as well as the both attack variants of the Ka-53 in the Alligator as well as the Katran naval version.

But the "armored tub" is a very well known additional armored package that wraps around the entire cockpit to protect the pilots against small arms fire and that is what they mean by "like a tank."

@ARCH٤R , this is your pic, isn't it? I don't want to steal it without your permission but why didn't you post it and are you ok with me stealing it and posting it? lol. Let me know if you would rather I didn't so that I won't when I see your posts on that other social media account and I won't do it.

Interesting pic of an Egyptian EAF Gazelle helicopter with some neat camera and sensors as well as a rocket pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

EAF and the UAEAF exercise is very important to increase interoperability and training for both countries. UAE can also train EAF on platforms like the A-330 which the EAF may acquire in the future.

Hope in the future there will be joint missile projects preferably a cruise missile and BVR/WVR project.

Its likely Halcon could take over A-Darter production from Denel Dynamics for a sum of money considering its chances of being purchased are very bleak.

Incomar, which works with Halcon in development acquired many engineers involved with developing radar seeker technology from the 100km range Marlin missile.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> EAF and the UAEAF exercise is very important to increase interoperability and training for both countries.
> 
> Hope in the future there will be joint missile projects preferably a cruise missile and BVR/WVR project.



And this is honestly Egypt's last hope to upgrade at least 145 of its F-16s to a super potent BVR-capable aircraft if it hasn't been able to get even the lousy AIM-120B the Turks have as well as the AESA (I believe it's the SARS radar that Bahrain was going to get with its Block 70 upgrade) radar capable of guiding the AIM-120C-7 to its maximum range, then it should ask the US for the full package of the Viper upgrade which not only would include the AIM-120C-7, but it can also become capable of being armed with a range of air-to-air missiles (AAMs), including AIM-9 Sidewinder, Magic II (imaging that on the F-16 as the EAF has an abundance of that from all the Mirages and Rafales and ASRAAM short-range AAMs, as well as AIM-7 (which the EAF already has, Sky Flash, and AIM-120 medium-range AAMs which is the big one. Of course it also will be able to fire the high off-bore-sight, infrared AAMs, such as AIM-9X,  AIM-132 ASRAAM, and IRIS-T. The Viper also includes the Pythion V but who the F cares about the Israeli crap we have NO NEED for any of their shit.

The issue is that someone smart needs to sit down with the US officials and tell them listen, we're gonna go with the UAE and we want to induct all this stuff in our F-16s with your permission since we're going to get the equivalent in the Russian systems and if you deny us, not only are we going to have to do a lot of this crap in secrecy, but it's going to sour our relationship deeply and we don't want that. We're just fed up with you treating us like scum of the earth and enough is enough. So either provide it for us or we'll start the procedure of moving as far away from anything US that we can possibly do and you will regret losing a HUGE strategic partner in the MENA and main Middle East area.

Egypt needs to really toughen its stance with the US and force them to offer much more than even just the viper upgrade and associated weapons. And if the threat comes with the UAE in the background, the US might think twice about saying no this time around. At the same time, the EAF needs to parade the Su-35s as fast and as many as possible while announcing all Russian renders and contracts to push the deal and leverage the US as much as possible. It's time to take the kids gloves off.

The aircraft supports the integration of AGM-119/AGM-84/AGM-65G anti-ship missiles and AGM-65 Maverick air-to-ground tactical missile, as well as Paveway laser-guided bombs, GBU-15 bombs, and wind corrected munitions dispenser weapons as well as the upgraded and other beneficial upgrades such as programmable displays generator, a Link-16 theatre data link, identification friend or foe (IFF) and HF/UHF/VHF radio communications and a few other little neat tidbits that would also help the EAF perform missions with the US. A lot of those Paveway and GBU bombs are already in EAF inventory so what the heck is their problem?

Also the single, high-performance, modular mission computer (MMC) on the F-16V is a replacement of the three original computers would be part of it which provides higher computing power to the avionics and weapon systems, while offering improved situational awareness, air-to-air strike performances, accurate targeting, and information capabilities.



Philip the Arab said:


> Incomar, which works with Halcon in development acquired many engineers involved with developing radar seeker technology from the 100km range Marlin missile.



Then get really involved with the UAE with all that and put even more pressure on the US.

On a separate note:

*Russian Helicopters continue work on the creation of the Ka-52K helicopter *for the Russian Navy, a contract with the Ministry of Defense has been signed. This was announced by the general director of the holding, Andrei Boginsky.

The Russian military department and "Russian Helicopters" signed a contract to continue the development work on the creation of a "sea" version of the Ka-52K helicopter. At the moment, work is underway to unify the marine version with the land one. *The creation of the new helicopter should be completed by 2023.*

Russian Helicopters holding continued work on the creation of the Ka-52K Katran helicopter (topwar.ru)

So maybe by 2024 we should start seeing the naval version of the Ka-52 Katran on the Egyptian Navy Mistrals ISA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> *Russian Helicopters continue work on the creation of the Ka-52K helicopter *for the Russian Navy, a contract with the Ministry of Defense has been signed. This was announced by the general director of the holding, Andrei Boginsky.
> 
> The Russian military department and "Russian Helicopters" signed a contract to continue the development work on the creation of a "sea" version of the Ka-52K helicopter. At the moment, work is underway to unify the marine version with the land one. *The creation of the new helicopter should be completed by 2023.*
> 
> Russian Helicopters holding continued work on the creation of the Ka-52K Katran helicopter (topwar.ru)
> 
> So maybe by 2024 we should start seeing the naval version of the Ka-52 Katran on the Egyptian Navy Mistrals ISA.


Do you think that the current KA-52s would be relegated to being used on land if Egypt acquires the Katrans?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Do you think that the current KA-52s would be relegated to being used on land if Egypt acquires the Katrans?



Yes, for sure. There would be no reason to have them on the ships in the salt environment especially if they didn't get the wing-folding modification on them and only the rotor one for a temporary fit. Plus the Katran has an entire naval design for it's composite construction and anti-corrosive paint as well as being able to carry one of the biggest and heaviest anti-ship weapons.

Speaking of helos, Egypt signed a contract for the purchase of (32) AW149 & AW189 helicopters, which was followed by another unspecified additional contract. The AW149 is an adjustable platform which has multi-military roles as SAR/CAS/SOPs/ISR/MEDEVAC/C2/Troops transportation.

So it should come in several color platforms between the two models.

We've seen this one which actually flew during Qader exercise off the Mistral:





And these were already in the EAF in one or two models but it's clear they're ordering a large amount of these SAR helos and we should be seeing many of them delivered rather soon and operating on many of the new ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Philip the Arab said:


> Do you think that the current KA-52s would be relegated to being used on land if Egypt acquires the Katrans?



It could be used everywhere all tho will be good on top of an heli-carrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

[QUOTE = "Gomig-21 ، النشر: 13262542 ، العضو: 180140"]
بالتأكيد نعم. لن يكون هناك سبب لوجودهم على متن السفن في البيئة الملحية خاصةً إذا لم يحصلوا على تعديل طي الجناح عليها وتعديل الدوار فقط لتركيب مؤقت. بالإضافة إلى أن كاتران لديها تصميم بحري كامل لتركيبها المركب وطلائها المضاد للتآكل بالإضافة إلى قدرتها على حمل أحد أكبر وأثقل الأسلحة المضادة للسفن.

وبالحديث عن helos ، وقعت مصر عقدًا لشراء (32) مروحية AW149 و AW189 ، تلاه عقد إضافي آخر غير محدد. AW149 عبارة عن منصة قابلة للتعديل لها أدوار متعددة العسكرية مثل نقل SAR / CAS / SOPs / ISR / MEDEVAC / C2 / القوات.

لذلك يجب أن يأتي بعدة أنظمة ألوان بين النموذجين.

لقد تم إطلاق سراحه بنجاح.
[إرفاق = ممتلئ] 767912 [/ إرفاق]

موجودة موجودة بالفعل في EAF في نموذج واحد أو اثنين ، لكن من المطلوب منك أن تطلب منك الكمية الكبيرة من طائرات الهليكوبتر SAR هذه ويجب أن نشهد هبوطها في نموذج كامل من السفن الجديدة.

[إرفاق = ممتلئ] 767913 [/ إرفاق]

[إرفاق = ممتلئ] 767915 [/ إرفاق]

[إرفاق = ممتلئ] 767914 [/ إرفاق]
[/ اقتبس]
[ATTACH = ممتلئ] 768000 [/ إرفاق] [إرفاق = ممتلئ] 768000 [/ إرفاق] [/ QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Joker habibi, ana fahem enta askad eh w'btoul eh, bas lazem tekteq bel engeleezy because it is policy. Eshtah ya basha! 3andak haq BTW.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Do you think that the current KA-52s would be relegated to being used on land if Egypt acquires the Katrans?


Even if just for land..it will be a very unique and potent attack helicopter when it will get the new 100 km guided munition or cruise missile "product 305"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

KA-52 needs a SPIKE-NLOS type missile in my opinion


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> KA-52 needs a SPIKE-NLOS type missile in my opinion



Another thought I had in mind is about the F-16s and how to pressure the US is to tell them that if Italy agrees to provide the EAF with at east 100 Eurofigther Typhoons WITH the METEOR missile since the Germans just successfully tested and recently integrated that missile on their aircraft that we would want to sell 100 F-16 so that we can purchase the EFTs (most likely from Italy not Germany) and see what they say? This was part of the smart negotiating I was talking about that needs to be done by pressuring the US to stop the Israeli QME while every other Arab country with the exception of Iraq has BVR missiles. It's just getting way too old but I would also hate to give up any of the 196 active EAF F-16, especially when their pilots are some of the best in the country.

But something needs to be done. That's one way I wouldn't mind losing the F-16s, is to a very potent EUROFITHER Typhoon with IRST short range missiles and the Meteor which would be interchangeable with the Rafales. It's a no-brainer but pressure needs to be put on the US like really hard to end this crazy stupid lack of BVR.

I would get rid of every single F-16 for EFTs with GBUs, IRSTs and Meteors. Would you?
What AIM-120 is Jordan using on its F-16s?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I would get rid of every single F-16 for EFTs with GBUs, IRSTs and Meteors. Would you?


Yes, I would if it meant I get a way better platform with much better missiles.

F-16s BVR is severely bottlenecked without AMRAAMs unfortunately.



Gomig-21 said:


> What AIM-120 is Jordan using on its F-16s?


C-7s which are quite good.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> C-7s which are quite good.



You see that, bro? That was why I asked you. Jordan which is closer to that pain in the region Israel and made peace with Israel way after Egypt and has less economical and political dealing with Israel than Egypt is given the BEST export AIM-120, yet Egypt is denied!? Someone please explain the logic of that to me because I don't understand it. Anyone?



Battlion25 said:


> It could be used everywhere all tho will be good on top of an heli-carrier



The whole idea for the purchase of the 50 Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles was to supplement the EAF's 46 Apache attack helicopters for the war of terror in Sinai and the western border as well as the southern one. The 46 Apaches are not nearly enough to take care of any border infiltration and they wanted at least 100 super attack helicopters and they have two of the best in the world ATM. The US will try to help increase that number but there is just too much gaddam red tape with those friggin people that the EAF should just order another 100 land attack Ka-52s as well as 46 Ka-k2K Katran specifically for the Mistrals and there would be a few more for use on the Gowinds or FREMMs if need be once the 36 are used up for the Mistrals. 

While the Gazelle makes for a very decent light attack helo, it is nothing compared to the Apache or certainly the Ka-52 which I think the latter (Russian Helo) is much better and more versatile and powerful than the Apache. So screw any more Apache orders that are diluted without the Longbow radar which is now old technology and STILL NOT OFFERED! lol, ridiculous and frustrating beyond belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

And I assure you that the F-16 has a share of the Egyptian deals, the development of 100 fighters, the release of some new munitions and the integration of other munitions. We are waiting for the next Egyptian exhibition 
The development between Block 52 to the American Viper, this is different from the other deals and there is another helicopter deal and a naval deal 
Lockheed Martin has a big share A very large amount of deals for it, and this is very certain information

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

https://ria.ru/20210720/shugaev-1741881433.html


Do we expect that the additional Su-35 deal is specific to Egypt, as the article confirms, compared to the image of the factory’s production, and also because the article mentioned that China did not contract an additional deal or Turkey on the fighter, and mentioned receiving an offer from 2019 from the recipient of the current export of the fighter, so could Egypt be the owner of the other deal from 2023 receipt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

😍😍

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> View attachment 768216
> 
> 😍😍



Looks like the one on the right is testing some serious weapons, can you identify them? Anyone? The ones on the wingtip rails do NOT look like the Khibiny EW pods but rather something totally different and certainly of the weaponized type. I would guess the other ones on the inner pylons appear to be R-73 0r 74.

EDIT: I just noticed that one aircraft also appears to have a single R-27 on it's inner right wing pylon!







joker87 said:


> Lockheed Martin has a big share A very large amount of deals for it, and this is very certain information



What do you mean by "a big share", my bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Guardian L-HIT remote-controlled weapons platform, which Egypt obtained the right to manufacture with a technology transfer from the Spanish company Escribano, appeared recently. The platform is an upgraded and updated version of the Guardian-2 platform.






The new platform is used on armored vehicles, vehicles, tanks, borders, and naval vessels as well..It is a very good addition to the armed forces..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Guardian L-HIT remote-controlled weapons platform, which Egypt obtained the right to manufacture with a technology transfer from the Spanish company Escribano, appeared recently. The platform is an upgraded and updated version of the Guardian-2 platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new platform is used on armored vehicles, vehicles, tanks, borders, and naval vessels as well..It is a very good addition to the armed forces..



Outsitanding. Look at all the countries that are already using it including the good ol' US of A! Which can only mean that it is quite good since they don't purchase crap as we all know.

Remote weapon systems - Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace 

Hopefully they'll add Egypt to that list and not only that, the EGY military can learn to develop automated equipment and add artificial intelligence to it and jump ahead a few steps to make up for lost time and before you know it, they'll be caught up and maybe even superseded and passed others InshaAllah. Now they need to develop their own APS standard on not just tanks, but other equipment as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

AIO developed its own RWS meaning the Spanish system is redundant.

The Egyptian early warning radar can replace any Russian radars used with systems like the S-75 and S-125.

It will significantly outclass them and is going to be less prone to obsolescence because of Western electronic warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Philip the Arab said:


> AIO developed its own RWS meaning the Spanish system is redundant.
> 
> The Egyptian early warning radar can replace any Russian radars used with systems like the S-75 and S-125.
> 
> It will significantly outclass them and is going to be less prone to obsolescence because of Western electronic warfare.


Is it possible to integrate the three-dimensional radar to be manufactured to the SAM systems, where the range ranges from 350 to 450 km


Gomig-21 said:


> Outsitanding. Look at all the countries that are already using it including the good ol' US of A! Which can only mean that it is quite good since they don't purchase crap as we all know.
> 
> Remote weapon systems - Kongsberg Defence & Aerospace
> 
> Hopefully they'll add Egypt to that list and not only that, the EGY military can learn to develop automated equipment and add artificial intelligence to it and jump ahead a few steps to make up for lost time and before you know it, they'll be caught up and maybe even superseded and passed others InshaAllah. Now they need to develop their own APS standard on not just tanks, but other equipment as well.


This system, if it is developed to withstand the Kornet, TOW or HOT anti-tank weapons, will be suitable for the ST100, ST500 armored vehicles.


Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like the one on the right is testing some serious weapons, can you identify them? Anyone? The ones on the wingtip rails do NOT look like the Khibiny EW pods but rather something totally different and certainly of the weaponized type. I would guess the other ones on the inner pylons appear to be R-73 0r 74.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that one aircraft also appears to have a single R-27 on it's inner right wing pylon!
> 
> View attachment 768318
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "a big share", my bro?


It will be most air and sea deals with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> AIO developed its own RWS meaning the Spanish system is redundant.
> 
> The Egyptian early warning radar can replace any Russian radars used with systems like the S-75 and S-125.
> 
> It will significantly outclass them and is going to be less prone to obsolescence because of Western electronic warfare.



Well, they must've seen something in the Spanish RCWS that was different than the one AIO is currently building and testing, otherwise they wouldn't be wasting their time on a redundant system would be my guess. Most likely some newer forms of electronics that perform at much higher speeds, or even technical aspects like the turret mechanism and gimbal or things of that sort. It could also be that the Spanish system is just plain and simply much easier and more accomplished to mass produce on certain vehicles as opposed to the one AOI is producing. I just can't imagine them wasting their time producing two of the same exact units without any benefit from this Spanish one that would supersede the current one.

Perhaps there is some techno-versatility that might lead to a CIWS system in the Spanish one. Now that would be something well worth examining without a question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

joker87 said:


> Is it possible to integrate the three-dimensional radar to be manufactured to the SAM systems, where the range ranges from 350 to 450 km


Tracking radars should be quite easy to make if they have the ability to produce such a complex radar like a PESA 3D radar.

Semi active radar homing missile can use 3 or 4 tracking radars and have a missle like the RIM-66.


----------



## joker88

America will take all the parts out of service and start taking out the first 5 pieces already, and after solving the problem, the engine hull stresses when it reaches a speed of 40 knots from a German company. These parts are in a joint venture with Italy on the frame of the frame and the new American electronics DDX


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egyptian and Emirati air forces continue the activities of their joint air training (Zayed-3), which kicked off last week in the United Arab Emirates shortly after the arrival of the Egyption forces at Al Dhafra Air Base.

During past week, the joint forces carried out number of training operations with the aim of enhancing the ability to operate joint air missions and exchange experiences between both sides.

Number of commanders and officials of the armed forces of both countries witnessed one of the training stages conduct in the UAE. The training included carrying out joint flights by the multi-tasking fighters.

The witnessed-joint training aimed at practicing several missions to attack enemy targets and defending other vital ones.

The training demonstrated, the high level of professionalism for both participating forces, which reflected the extent to which the air forces of both countries possess human and technical capabilities, combat readiness, and the ability to work jointly in various circumstances.

Members of the Egyptian Air Forces participating in the Egyptian-Emirati joint air exercise [Zayed-3] arrived August 2, at Al Dhafra Air Base, in the United Arab Emirates.

The joint drills are taking place with the participation of several multi-tasking combat aircrafts of various models.

The first stages of training included holding a series of lectures to unify combat concepts and exchange training experiences, as well as carrying out number of training flights on several missions.

The training aims to hone the skills of the participating forces from both sides, to reach the highest levels of efficiency and readiness to carry out joint tasks and manage air operations using the latest air weapons with high efficiency under various circumstances.

This joint training comes as part of supporting and strengthening military cooperation and joint coordination between the Egyptian and Emirati armed forces through the implementation of several joint exercises in various specialties.

The Egyption and Emirati last joint air exercise [Zayed-3] lasted for two weeks and was concluded in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Inception-06

How Egyptian manage to pay all this fancy stuff, while Pakistan not ?


----------



## joker88

EGYPT : Naval Group navigates its way through Egypt's military procurement labyrinth - 26/04/2021 - Africa Intelligence


After being prevented from competing for Egyptian arms contracts along with other French companies for the last two years, France's Naval Group is trying to get back into the Egyptian market. It is - 4/26/2021




www.africaintelligence.com




A deal is looming for the Egyptian Navy, I know a little about it, but wait for confirmation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424783022000427008


----------



## Philip the Arab

*Egypt-India: BrahMos talks moving forward*

Earlier this year, media reports had suggested that Egypt is interested in acquiring BrahMos medium-range ramjet supersonic cruise missiles from India.

There is talk that the negotiations between Egypt and India for the procurement of these missiles are going well.

Which versions of the BrahMos missile is Egypt looking to acquire?

Are there any obstacles facing the conclusion of a deal between Egypt and India?

--------------------------------------------------------------
Brahmos + HAS-250 if both bought will allow a lethal combination of subsonic sea skimming missile and a supersonic higher altitude missile with the ability to take out most ship sizes if launched in barrages.

Egypt needs a revitalized coastal defense system to replace P-15 Termits for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 768550
> 
> 
> *Egypt-India: BrahMos talks moving forward*
> 
> Earlier this year, media reports had suggested that Egypt is interested in acquiring BrahMos medium-range ramjet supersonic cruise missiles from India.
> 
> There is talk that the negotiations between Egypt and India for the procurement of these missiles are going well.
> 
> Which versions of the BrahMos missile is Egypt looking to acquire?
> 
> Are there any obstacles facing the conclusion of a deal between Egypt and India?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Brahmos + HAS-250 if both bought will allow a lethal combination of subsonic sea skimming missile and a supersonic higher altitude missile with the ability to take out most ship sizes if launched in barrages.
> 
> Egypt needs a revitalized coastal defense system to replace P-15 Termits for sure.



We could provide a better counter for that one to Egypt.. Long range but it has to be co-production to bypass the UN limit of missiles. Brahmos is not bad either you can stick with it for all purposes


joker87 said:


> And I assure you that the F-16 has a share of the Egyptian deals, the development of 100 fighters, the release of some new munitions and the integration of other munitions. We are waiting for the next Egyptian exhibition
> The development between Block 52 to the American Viper, this is different from the other deals and there is another helicopter deal and a naval deal
> Lockheed Martin has a big share A very large amount of deals for it, and this is very certain information



What happens with the new order rafales then? If a new 100 F-16s are on the way?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Battlion25 said:


> We could provide a better counter for that one to Egypt.. Long range but it has to be co-production to bypass the UN limit of missiles. Brahmos is not bad either you can stick with it for all purposes


Brahmos is a good missile that can be bought off the shelf for immediate use.

290km range is plenty for its duties.


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> EGYPT : Naval Group navigates its way through Egypt's military procurement labyrinth - 26/04/2021 - Africa Intelligence
> 
> 
> After being prevented from competing for Egyptian arms contracts along with other French companies for the last two years, France's Naval Group is trying to get back into the Egyptian market. It is - 4/26/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.africaintelligence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A deal is looming for the Egyptian Navy, I know a little about it, but wait for confirmation



Minesweepers are a good start as long as they come with full ToT after the embarrassing attitude Fincatierie pulled off with us on the Gowinds and further ships because of money. They embarrassed Egypt and then were shown what a HUGE mistake they made when we went and bought 6 Mekos and 3 Berghaminis which will probably end up being 6 of them in a HUGE mega deal with many other Italian naval assets and now they want to come back into our well wishes? Well, not only will they have to offer a huge apology and a huge item for free because of the humiliation they put us through, but then they'll have to sweeten all the deals with mega ToT and very easy financing. Otherwise, I say they can stick it for the way they treated the Egyptian Navy.


Battlion25 said:


> What happens with the new order rafales then? If a new 100 F-16s are on the way?



Not sure if that is what is meant, or an MLU of some sort on an existing 100 fighters. I believe it's the latter TBH. But before any of that happens, they need to solve this AIM-120 business once and for all before any more dealing with the US happens. Egypt needs to toughen up BIG TIME with the US. Enough is ENOUGH!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Gomig-21 said:


> Not sure if that is what is meant, or an MLU of some sort on an existing 100 fighters. I believe it's the latter TBH. But before any of that happens, they need to solve this AIM-120 business once and for all before any more dealing with the US happens. Egypt needs to toughen up BIG TIME with the US. Enough is ENOUGH!



Maybe I could have misunderstood that poster. We will have to wait and see how things play out eventually but I don't think Egypt will have issues with getting more F-16s but not sure they even want these right now as it stands


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> We could provide a better counter for that one to Egypt.. Long range but it has to be co-production to bypass the UN limit of missiles. Brahmos is not bad either you can stick with it for all purposes
> 
> 
> What happens with the new order rafales then? If a new 100 F-16s are on the way?


Brahmos with TOT or nothing..

There was a thread on Pakistan co-producing Ra'ad and Babur with Egypt but your compatriots opposed it vehemently and the thread was closed..


*Egypt finalizes deal with Pakistan to jointly manufacture Raad and Babur-class cruise missiles*​
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...-raad-and-babur-class-cruise-missiles.714642/



Battlion25 said:


> Maybe I could have misunderstood that poster. We will have to wait and see how things play out eventually but I don't think Egypt will have issues with getting more F-16s but not sure they even want these right now as it stands


He was clearly speaking about an upgrade of the existing F-16s.. Egypt is waiting for the results of the Greek upgrade.. because it wants to upgrade them in Greece..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Brahmos with TOT or nothing..
> 
> There was a thread on Pakistan co-producing Ra'ad and Babur with Egypt but your compatriots opposed it vehemently and the thread was closed..
> 
> 
> *Egypt finalizes deal with Pakistan to jointly manufacture Raad and Babur-class cruise missiles*​
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...-raad-and-babur-class-cruise-missiles.714642/
> 
> 
> He was clearly speaking about an upgrade of the existing F-16s.. Egypt is waiting for the results of the Greek upgrade.. because it wants to upgrade them in Greece..



Some of my compatriots are foolish and not to be taken serious. If the two gov't make an agreement it's on. They have been busy slating but now they will soon re-activate their lobbies in the UAE to buy UAE produced weapons and arms.. Just wait for it in couple of months you will see their media changing tone and lobbies being re-activated across Abu Dhabi, Dubai and Sharjah. They are good in the offensive charm tho that is the only saving grace for them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Battlion25 said:


> Some of my compatriots are foolish and not to be taken serious. If the two gov't make an agreement it's on. They have been busy slating but now they will soon re-activate their lobbies in the UAE to buy UAE produced weapons and arms.. Just wait for it in couple of months you will see their media changing tone and lobbies being re-activated across Abu Dhabi, Dubai and Sharjah. They are good in the offensive charm tho that is the only saving grace for them


People think emotionally when that is irrelevant in geopolitics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Several foreign media outlets indicated that the negotiations between Egypt and India to purchase these missiles are going well, and that the process of Egypt's purchase of the missile is a matter of time.

Egypt did not buy the French Exocet air-to-surface missiles, which have a range of 70 km with subsonic speed, because they were not subject to development, unlike their surface-to-surface counterparts, which have been greatly developed in range, accuracy and resistance to jamming. Egypt owns this version within the armament of the Mirage 2000, and even the Egyptian Alphajet planes are armed with this missile. so it is looking at the Brahmos for this role..with ToT..

Egypt, as well as India, is going to arm its Egyptian Rafale fighters with the Russian-Indian supersonic Brahmos missile, which has a speed of 3 times the speed of sound and a range of up to 290 km, which operates with two missile propulsion stages. The sound thanks to a liquid-fueled jet engine enables the missile to reach a range of 290 km and at a hypersonic speed that makes intercepting it from air defenses on ships an almost impossible task.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Air Force, the Chief of Staff of the UAE Air Force and Air Defense, and a number of commanders of the armed forces of both countries witnessed one of the stages of training for the conduct of air operations in the UAE, which included the multi-tasking fighters from both sides carrying out joint flights to train on missions Attacking hostile targets, defending vital targets, and performing aerial auxiliary work for land formations.

It was evident during the implemented training activities that the participating elements reached a high level of professionalism in carrying out all tasks, which reflects the extent to which the air forces of both countries possess human and technical capabilities, combat readiness and ability to work jointly in various circumstances.

The training aims to achieve the maximum possible benefit for the elements participating in the planning and implementation of the management of air operations and to measure the readiness and readiness of the forces to implement joint operations on the various goals to support security and stability efforts and face challenges in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

Subsonic sea skimming missiles are better than streakers like the Brahmos in my opinion.

NATO has always prepared for defending against fast moving and high altitude anti ship missiles which the Soviets produced.

Ideally you would want a LRASM type missile which is the best anti ship missile in the world.


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> The Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Air Force, the Chief of Staff of the UAE Air Force and Air Defense, and a number of commanders of the armed forces of both countries witnessed one of the stages of training for the conduct of air operations in the UAE, which included the multi-tasking fighters from both sides carrying out joint flights to train on missions Attacking hostile targets, defending vital targets, and performing aerial auxiliary work for land formations.
> 
> It was evident during the implemented training activities that the participating elements reached a high level of professionalism in carrying out all tasks, which reflects the extent to which the air forces of both countries possess human and technical capabilities, combat readiness and ability to work jointly in various circumstances.
> 
> The training aims to achieve the maximum possible benefit for the elements participating in the planning and implementation of the management of air operations and to measure the readiness and readiness of the forces to implement joint operations on the various goals to support security and stability efforts and face challenges in the region.



What types of Egyptian figthers took part of this exercises


Philip the Arab said:


> People think emotionally when that is irrelevant in geopolitics.



This is true


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> What types of Egyptian figthers took part of this exercises
> 
> 
> This is true


Rafale and F-16


----------



## Gomig-21

In Greece, rare to see the EAF with their blk 52s.
















And the E-2Cs were supposedly operating from Cairo and directing battle management in Crete.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> He was clearly speaking about an upgrade of the existing F-16s.. Egypt is waiting for the results of the Greek upgrade.. because it wants to upgrade them in Greece..



Remember I was talking about how they might be able to convince the US for the full upgrade on the F-16s including the new A2A missiles that have been denied for ever by offering to pay for either a large percentage or the entire package instead of using the aid money? I mentioned that about 6 months ago or so and today, much to my surprise I hear the US spokeswoman for the foreign military sales talk about how delighted they were that Egypt is paying for the Apache upgrade independently instead of using the aid money for that! I'm telling you, they must be listening and reading what we're saying!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Thoughts?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425979791908421633

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425979791908421633
> View attachment 769273


No problem Bro.. the F-16 upgrades are coming .. but not as it was expected.. this time it will be trough Greece.. not sure about the upgrades of the Apaches .. that will certainly come from the US as it is just 10 of them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Upgrading the Apache is actually taking place from a period in Egypt to the E version. As for the last 10 Apache deal, it is waiting for approval. 
Regarding the F16, I know it from the period of 2018, and the proposal of two countries, Greece and Portugal, and Egypt chose Greece, and it was waiting until the completion of the facility’s processing for that, and the value of the deal was 5 billion dollars and things It is going in peace now, and the proposed number is from 75 to 100 fighters
https://www.*************/file/43x832ppyavryfh/Trade-Register-2010-2020+(1).pdf/file


https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/trade-register-2010-2015-pdf.769321/?hash=2a254fb49d79907b3795e8080a589a13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/trade-register-2010-2020-2-pdf.769323/?hash=66d8d125bcaacb0adc6a4107be0003ef

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt using Emirati Yabhon-HMD target drone? Picture is from June or July and was found on Reddit.










Hope Halcon develops a target drone soon, they already have the engine needed for a supersonic and subsonic one and kamikaze drone experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Osman Devlat

AKINCI said:


> We should reunite our forces again.


Bro, historically speaking Egypt is currently a puppet state, if your Sultan Sulieman was here (whom I respect from the deepest of my heart), he would also keep the *Mamluki*, or Egyptian Imperial Ambitions at bay. Better to say, If Egypt *finally gets away from a Mossad Sponsored Dictatorship then a Military's Alliance would be cool, but that seems far.*


----------



## ARCH٤R

It’s good to know that the Navy’s Chief of Staff, Admiral *Ehab* *Mohamed Sobhy Aly El-Shafei earned the medal of *


The SC said:


> No problem Bro.. the F-16 upgrades are coming .. but not as it was expected.. this time it will be trough Greece





joker87 said:


> I know it from the period of 2018, and the proposal of two countries, Greece and Portugal, and Egypt chose Greece, and it was waiting until the completion of the facility’s processing for that, and the value of the deal was 5 billion dollars and things It is going in peace now, and the proposed number is from 75 to 100 fighters


Source? Because I didn’t know that. And are we upgrading only 75-100 F-16s? What about the rest?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> It’s good to know that the Navy’s Chief of Staff, Admiral *Ehab* *Mohamed Sobhy Aly El-Shafei earned the medal of *
> 
> 
> Source? Because I didn’t know that. And are we upgrading only 75-100 F-16s? What about the rest?


*F-16s Could Still be Flying Into the 2070s*

"The contract specifically mentioned work for Bahrain, Bulgaria, Chile, Columbia, Croatia, *Egypt*, Greece, India, Indonesia, Jordan, Morocco, Korea, Oman, Pakistan, the Philippines, Poland, Romania, Singapore, Slovenia, Taiwan, Thailand, Turkey, and the United Arab Emirates."

https://www.airforcemag.com/f-16s-could-still-be-flying-into-the-2070s/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Some interesting stuff. First, a new pair of AW-149s for SAR missions painted in the traditional red and white for rescue and ambulatory evacs are being finalized tested prior to delivery out of the bath of 32 different types (AW-149s & AW189s) ordered by the EAF. First top one seems to be the only one mounted with a rescue retrieving winch.









The first 3 have already been received to join the previous 2 only that were active. So this is a rather large increase in numbers for what is a critically needed life-saving apparatus.










The AW149s painted in the EAF traditional desert camo will most likely serve as troop transport for both, land and naval personnel and likely be lightly armed to some degree I would think. The AW149 has several adjustable military roles from SAR/CAS/SOPs/ISR/MEDEVAC/C2/Troops transportation.






Hard to tell what the eventual paint scheme of this one will be, if this is it for a certain duty or if it will end up in desert or SAR camo.






One of which was already featured in Qader exercise flying with colors roundels and tail flags off a Mistral.










Sweetness in an EAF Rafale getting ready to head to the UAE for Zayed 3.











Pair of EAF Rafales participating in A2A refueling qualifications training with Emirati A330 MRTTs of which a pair of brand new ones just contracted a couple of months ago for the EAF which will be able to air refuel every single type of fighter in the EAF's inventory as they're equipped with drogue and chutes for more common fighters with refueling probes, but also the entire fleet of F-16s which will need the center belly mounted boom as seen in this picture tucked up when not in use.











Nice video of Zayed 3 aerial exercises with Emirati F-16 blck 60s, Mirage-2000-9s, EAF F-16s blck 52s and 40s apparently as Rafales as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426564639404527619

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt getting A-330s will increase interoperability significantly and allow them to use either their or the UAE air force's tankers interchangeably.

UAE has 3 and ordered 3 more in 2019, and Egypt will have 2 which is good but it should incresse to at least 5.

Hope they practice deep strike missions with both countries air forces and tankers in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt getting A-330s will increase interoperability significantly and allow them to use either their or the UAE air force's tankers interchangeably.
> 
> UAE has 3 and ordered 3 more in 2019, and Egypt will have 2 which is good but it should incresse to at least 5.
> 
> Hope they practice deep strike missions with both countries air forces and tankers in the future.



It's been like a constant gifting for the Egyptian Armed Forces as a whole since 2015, roughly when the deal for the Rafales and FREMM and Mistrals and Gowinds was struck and those items started showing up. Then in between those were the MiG-29M/35 along with the S-300V4 and all the other things that would take a while to mention with Italian mega deal and the awesome Berghaminni FREMMs and squashed in between all of those were the 4 Type 209/1400model Submarines and all the SAM missiles that are either land borne or ship borne and then the big surprise for me was 2 fold, well maybe 3 when there was a possibility of the EFT got me really psyched as they could really use those to pack away the Mirage 2Ks and replace them with ultra modern and new state of the art Typhoons would simply be the perfect acquisition for that but then the 2 A330s with a possibility for 4 more and of course, the biggest one IMO is the 30 Su-35SEs which I think most of us simply can't wait to see flying in Egypt. What else that is worth mentioning did I forget? lol

EDIT:
- 50 Ka-52 Alligator attack helos
- 2 ex-Jordanian IL-76M
- Mi-24 Hind gunships (we think the count is 8 0r 9)
- All the additional patrol boats we saw in Qader
- Striking a very surprising order for an additional 30 RAFALES for a total of 54 to be the 2nd largest operator of that AC after France with the aircraft being the F3R version to be equipped with the Meteor missile. Brings up the question about adding the appropriate upgrade to the current 24 in inventory to make them Meteor capable. I always thought they were already contracted as F-3Rs even back in 2015 but that might not have been the case. But at least they're SCALPE'd and that whole US declining the sale caused an increase in the total of the cruise missiles which made it an even better situation what the US did.
- E-2D Hawkeyes possibly going through soon.
- And of course the news that Egypt is in fact ordering the Su-57 in backdoor and backchannel negotiations with Russia to get in on the early process so that they can acquire the deadly stealthy aircraft soon after the VVS/VKS/RuAF and maybe Algeria also are in line first. That will be something else! As well as add to the numbers of Su-35SEs to at least be on par with Israel's F-15 count.
- Oh and I almost forgot one of the largest acquisitions to the navy in the 6 MEKO A200 Frigates to add to the EN's naval strength in its number of powerful frigates with the first one here being ready for its mast and electronic/radar/comms installations.




- Unprecedented modernization in 8 years and I'll add to this list as I remember things.
Egypt is currently in discussions with the US for a possible procurement of E-2D advanced Hawkeye AEW&C platform The E-2D gives an expanded battlespace awareness, especially in the area of delivering information, battle management, air & missile defense operations.








2 of the current EAF E-2Cs in inventory which I do believe will be retired if the new E-2Ds will be approved since upgrading them to AESA and glass cockpits and all the electronics and the same level as the Ds would be exorbitantly expensive and not worth it, not to mention that for the amount of western aircraft in the EAF inventory and the range the E-2D operates at, there would be no reason to keep 16 of them in flight and use when half of those won't be nearly as capable as the new half. I know @The SC disagrees, but that's how I see it, my bro. They can always add to the Ds if they ever have the need to augment that platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Brand spanking new pic of the 1st AND 2nd A200 MEKO Frigates for the Egyptian Navy. Monstrous beauties, still not as gorgeous as the Berghaminnis, but right up there IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It's been like a constant gifting for the Egyptian Armed Forces as a whole since 2015, roughly when the deal for the Rafales and FREMM and Mistrals and Gowinds was struck and those items started showing up. Then in between those were the MiG-29M/35 along with the S-300V4 and all the other things that would take a while to mention with Italian mega deal and the awesome Berghaminni FREMMs and squashed in between all of those were the 4 Type 209/1400model Submarines and all the SAM missiles that are either land borne or ship borne and then the big surprise for me was 2 fold, well maybe 3 when there was a possibility of the EFT got me really psyched as they could really use those to pack away the Mirage 2Ks and replace them with ultra modern and new state of the art Typhoons would simply be the perfect acquisition for that but then the 2 A330s with a possibility for 4 more and of course, the biggest one IMO is the 30 Su-35SEs which I think most of us simply can't wait to see flying in Egypt. What else that is worth mentioning did I forget? lol
> 
> EDIT:
> - 50 Ka-52 Alligator attack helos
> - 2 ex-Jordanian IL-76M
> - Mi-24 Hind gunships (we think the count is 8 0r 9)
> - All the additional patrol boats we saw in Qader
> - Striking a very surprising order for an additional 30 RAFALES for a total of 54 to be the 2nd largest operator of that AC after France with the aircraft being the F3R version to be equipped with the Meteor missile. Brings up the question about adding the appropriate upgrade to the current 24 in inventory to make them Meteor capable. I always thought they were already contracted as F-3Rs even back in 2015 but that might not have been the case. But at least they're SCALPE'd and that whole US declining the sale caused an increase in the total of the cruise missiles which made it an even better situation what the US did.
> - E-2D Hawkeyes possibly going through soon.
> - And of course the news that Egypt is in fact ordering the Su-57 in backdoor and backchannel negotiations with Russia to get in on the early process so that they can acquire the deadly stealthy aircraft soon after the VVS/VKS/RuAF and maybe Algeria also are in line first. That will be something else! As well as add to the numbers of Su-35SEs to at least be on par with Israel's F-15 count.
> - Oh and I almost forgot one of the largest acquisitions to the navy in the 6 MEKO A200 Frigates to add to the EN's naval strength in its number of powerful frigates with the first one here being ready for its mast and electronic/radar/comms installations.
> View attachment 769690
> 
> - Unprecedented modernization in 8 years and I'll add to this list as I remember things.
> Egypt is currently in discussions with the US for a possible procurement of E-2D advanced Hawkeye AEW&C platform The E-2D gives an expanded battlespace awareness, especially in the area of delivering information, battle management, air & missile defense operations.
> View attachment 769686
> 
> View attachment 769687
> 
> 2 of the current EAF E-2Cs in inventory which I do believe will be retired if the new E-2Ds will be approved since upgrading them to AESA and glass cockpits and all the electronics and the same level as the Ds would be exorbitantly expensive and not worth it, not to mention that for the amount of western aircraft in the EAF inventory and the range the E-2D operates at, there would be no reason to keep 16 of them in flight and use when half of those won't be nearly as capable as the new half. I know @The SC disagrees, but that's how I see it, my bro. They can always add to the Ds if they ever have the need to augment that platform.
> 
> View attachment 769688
> 
> View attachment 769689


Bro..I won't disagree with you or contradict you.... there are some facts I believe will keep the E2Cs operational till at least 2030 in EAF..

- First the Egyptian E2Cs are the latest upgrade _called 2000_ before the E2Ds
- Second, they are very efficient even nowadays, since they are coordinating the most advanced 4 ++ generation fighters in the Egyptian and others inventories which means they are pretty advanced platforms and systems..
- Third, France have contracted a few E2Ds from the US sometime before Egypt.. and they won't be delivered before 2026 according to US sources..

So considering all these facts and that not all the EAF F-16s will be upgraded to the V standard.. which leaves around 100 that will be dedicated to COS missions and maybe 20 to recon missions.... It is possible that even after the induction of the E2Ds in the EAF around 2026-28 _rationally speaking _.. the E2Cs can still coordinate the 100 F-16s dedicated to COS along with Mirage 2Ks, the Gazelles and other older systems.. so it is important not to count them out.. at least in support roles to the new A2Ds when they will arrive.... So yes they can be 16 of them in total.. and it won't matter much..they will just be complementary to the new E2Ds in specialised roles that the latter won't have to undertake..So it will be dedicated to more sophisticated roles and missions..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Almi 24 is more than 8, and its spread is very large, with more than 20 fighters, and not from one country, but more than one country that got rid of eastern weapons


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> Almi 24 is more than 8, and its spread is very large, with more than 20 fighters, and not from one country, but more than one country that got rid of eastern weapons


It is very possible..the numbers are undisclosed..



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1216721451048456192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The second MEKO A200 frigate of the Egyptian Navy in Bremerhaven, Germany

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The second MEKO A200 frigate of the Egyptian Navy in Bremerhaven, Germany



I'm so impressed with just that bulbous bow. They used to design then completely round just until recently when they changed the design to narrow it and give it that "frontal keel edge" which actually follows the keel itself and I bet that cuts through the water much more efficiently and reduces drag and even creates a smaller wake which benefits the entire following fleet.

EN will be so impressive Insha'Allah when all is said and done and there's what, 15 Frigates and close to 30 Corvettes of all types and sizes as well as submarines etc. Very impressive.

I truly hope they go for several more Berghaminis as those seem to be the best FREMM and frigates of all the samples they've bought so far. Where does the count stand at so far as far as contracts are concerned, 6 Bergs?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The Pergamini will be only 4, but there is a naval deal with France that could reach 3 more with Gwend and mine-fighting ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> The Pergamini will be only 4,



I hope you're wrong or at least that is only what we know for now only and that they will add 4 more to that in the near future! Those frigates are BEASTS with their dual purpose radars switching from AESA to PESA in practically an instant for specific needs. And of course it's VLS capabilities and with the easy going Italians, those would probably have land attack capable missiles a lot quicker than any of the other makes or models.



joker87 said:


> but there is a naval deal with France that could reach 3 more with Gwend and mine-fighting ships.



Gowinds are excellent and you can never have too many, especially with ToT and if they're all built in Alexandria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> I hope you're wrong or at least that is only what we know for now only and that they will add 4 more to that in the near future! Those frigates are BEASTS with their dual purpose radars switching from AESA to PESA in practically an instant for specific needs. And of course it's VLS capabilities and with the easy going Italians, those would probably have land attack capable missiles a lot quicker than any of the other makes or models.
> 
> 
> 
> Gowinds are excellent and you can never have too many, especially with ToT and if they're all built in Alexandria.


The Pergamini will be only 4, but there is a naval deal with France that could reach 3 more with Gwend and mine-fighting ships.


----------



## The SC

Elephant walk of the K-52 attack helicopters of the Egyptian Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian made Abrams and Egyptian made Gazelle helicopters..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427560054383910913

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428372467035348998

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


>



lol, look how small that MiG-29 looks compared to the A-330. Although you would think it would be a Rafale all things condidered, but it seams to be a MiG-29 with what appears to be a pair of dual vertical stabilizers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1428372467035348998


What do you think Egypt is negotiating for?


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, look how small that MiG-29 looks compared to the A-330. Although you would think it would be a Rafale all things condidered, but it seams to be a MiG-29 with what appears to be a pair of dual vertical stabilizers.



It is comparable to an eagle vs a butterfly in size

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, look how small that MiG-29 looks compared to the A-330. Although you would think it would be a Rafale all things condidered, but it seams to be a MiG-29 with what appears to be a pair of dual vertical stabilizers.


New deal for 330 
2 used 3 new manufacture


ARCH٤R said:


> What do you think Egypt is negotiating for?


Establishing a literary arsenal south of the Suez Canal and a military arsenal at the July 3 base, as well as designing a medium-sized piece for Egypt with a displacement of 3000 to 4000 tons and building it in Egypt with the entry into the manufacture and purchase of electronics from Leonardo and Thales 
This is what I have confirmed so far

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> What do you think Egypt is negotiating for?


Developing Naval industries in Egypt both civilian and military, as well as training and qualification programs for technical human cadres to raise capabilities in this field, within the general framework of the state’s strategy to localize industry and transfer modern technology..

The project is clearly a big and important one since the president himself is supervising it..
We've heard that Lurssen would contribute with technologies for the facilities to manufacture submarines, and would bring the heavy equipment in the new base that was just opened.. this among many other Naval projects..like building light weight frigates with German technology..According to some leaks, Lurssen will build shipyards for naval ships and submarines in the new base.. The ships will have displacements of up to 10 000 tons.. the company will also train technicians and workers..

Manufacturing process of SUBMARINES: Assembly line, machines and Equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian army is negotiating with the German company Rheinmetall to manufacture locally advanced armored vehicles based on the Leopard 2 tank.*







The Tactical Report intelligence website reported that the Egyptian army is in advanced negotiations with the German company Rheinmetall to acquire AEV 3 Kodiak armored vehicles.

These vehicles are equipped with engineering equipment and have mine-clearing and anti-explosive versions, which are very expensive as Germany operates only 40 units, and the unit cost is $6 million.

An Egyptian military source told the Tactical Report website that Egypt is negotiating with the German side to obtain these vehicles.

He said that Egypt needs these vehicles to transport engineers within the areas of military operations because these armored vehicles are characterized by very high protection and are capable of carrying 2-3 personnel with a range of 500 km and a speed of 70 km per hour.

The Egyptian military source told Al-Monitor that the Egyptian army wants to manufacture these vehicles through technology transfer.

The source confirmed that the German company Rheinmetall agreed to the deal on the condition that the Egyptian side purchase large numbers of armored vehicles in exchange for manufacturing technology.

The AEV 3 Kodiak is armed with a 40 mm cannon.

The AEV 3 Kodiak typically uses the popular Leopard 2 tank chassis from the current surplus of users, and is also available as a newly built vehicle on the current generation Leopard 2 chassis. General modifications include removal of the turret and installation of a completely new fixed superstructure, installation of a hydraulic mount with a dozer blade or mine-clearing plow, and installation of a telescopic boom usually with an excavator.


https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-rheinmetall-and-aev-3-kodiak-vehicles/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt Navy, MBDA and Sea Wolf missiles*






Talks are said to be underway between the Egyptian Ministry of Defense and European defense company MBDA for the procurement of naval surface-to-air missiles (SAMs) of type Sea Wolf in favor of the Egyptian Naval Force (ENF)..

https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-navy-mbda-and-sea-wolf-missiles/






"Sea wolf" short-range anti-aircraft missile system is intended for firing at group subsonic and supersonic low-flying targets.

The basic version of the SAM system for arming ships of up to 3000 t displacement includes:

Pulse Doppler radar 967 for detection of air targets (frequency range 1-2 GHz),
Surface target detection radar 968 (frequency range 2-3 GHz),
Radar 910 for target tracking (frequency range 8-20 GHz),
a television tracking system for the missile and the target,
central computer FM-1600V,
the control command transmitter,
two six-charged PU and a fire control system,
the operator desks,
rockets,
a rocket store.
The distinctive feature of the complex is its fast reaction time (5-6s) and full autonomy of action from the moment of target detection to its interception. Pulse Doppler radar of the complex captures the target with EPR up to 0.2m2 within a radius of 10km and with EPR less than 0.2m2 - at a distance of 5-6km from the ship.

It is an automated point-defence weapon system designed as a final line of defence against both sea-skimming and high angle anti-ship missiles and aircraft. 

It has been fielded by the Royal Navy in GWS-25, GWS-26 (Guided Weapon System) and VLS (Vertical Launch Sea Wolf) forms.












Sources close to the situation say that the Egyptian Navy is interested in both of two different types of these missiles..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Finally, the AESA radar enters service on the MiG-35 and Egypt is on a date with development*






It seems that the Egyptian upgrade plans for the MiG-29M-M2 (Mig-35) have been delayed due to Russia not completing the development of this radar on the scheduled date for development in 2020, but the development is now ready, which is an indication that the development of these Egyptian aircraft has begun and the contract for the new batch of them, which will not be less than a similar number.. for the rapid replacement of the Soviet aircraft MiG-21 type in the Egyptian Air Force..

Regarding the specifications of the new radar, Colonel General Viktor Bondarev, who represents the Defense and Security Committee of the Russian Federation Council, said that this radar can detect a target such as a fighter plane with a 5-square-meter radar signature from a range of 160 km. These specifications are less than the ambitions announced by Russia in the past with this radar reaching a range of 260 km, and that this radar consists of 1,100 transmitting and receiving units, which increases its ability to resist radar jamming and electronic warfare and increases the difficulty of detecting its electromagnetic waves, which enhances the stealth of the aircraft..

Egypt requires the *K-77m* missile in order to contract large numbers of MiG-35..

Egypt has assured Russian officials that if this plane is equipped with the Russian K-77m missile, Egypt will order a large new batch of it after upgrading the first batches that Egypt has already received with 52 planes, according to the Russian SV pressa website.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> *Finally, the AESA radar enters service on the MiG-35 and Egypt is on a date with development*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the Egyptian upgrade plans for the MiG-29M-M2 (Mig-35) have been delayed due to Russia not completing the development of this radar on the scheduled date for development in 2020, but the development is now ready, which is an indication that the development of these Egyptian aircraft has begun and the contract for the new batch of them, which will not be less than a similar number.. for the rapid replacement of the Soviet aircraft MiG-21 type in the Egyptian Air Force..
> 
> Regarding the specifications of the new radar, Colonel General Viktor Bondarev, who represents the Defense and Security Committee of the Russian Federation Council, said that this radar can detect a target such as a fighter plane with a 5-square-meter radar signature from a range of 160 km. These specifications are less than the ambitions announced by Russia in the past with this radar reaching a range of 260 km, and that this radar consists of 1,100 transmitting and receiving units, which increases its ability to resist radar jamming and electronic warfare and increases the difficulty of detecting its electromagnetic waves, which enhances the stealth of the aircraft..
> 
> Egypt requires the *K-77m* missile in order to contract large numbers of MiG-35..
> 
> Egypt has assured Russian officials that if this plane is equipped with the Russian K-77m missile, Egypt will order a large new batch of it after upgrading the first batches that Egypt has already received with 52 planes, according to the Russian SV pressa website.



It really feels good to seeing your posts again for a change the entire forum went into madness and things are now slowly returning to normalcy.. The Forum is normalizing we can finally have level-headed defense sector based talks because this is what this forum is all about at the end of the day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian army and the mysterious Sikorsky CH-53K "King Stallion" deal with the Americans*






These are very expensive but very worthy heavy lift helicopter helicopter..it can lift up to 16 tons..


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

General Mohamed Zaki, Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces, Minister of Defense and Military Production, left Cairo, heading to the Russian capital, Moscow, at the head of a high-level military delegation on an official visit lasting several days, within the framework of strengthening military relations between the two friendly countries.

During his visit to Russia, General Mohamed Zaki, Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces, is scheduled to attend the activities of the seventh meeting of the Egyptian-Russian Joint Military Committee with a number of leaders and officials of the Russian Ministry of Defense, to discuss many topics of common interest and support Military cooperation relations between the armed forces of both countries

Then:

The appearance of the Buk-M3 Viking in Moscow with Egyptian camouflage!

There was news that Egypt had already requested it..according to "Russia Today" site

The Russian side had earlier announced the provision of a new missile for the "Buk M3" system, with a range of 130 km. The speed of the new missile is 5 mach..
















As well as other systems..in the 7th International Military-Technical Forum "_Army_-_2021_"

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The Egyptian desert camouflage is different from the desert camouflage of any other country in the Russian armament, as it is displayed next to the VM system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Antey-4000*





When Egypt contracted in 2015 for the S-300 VM/SA-23 Antey-2500 system, some thought that the natural extension was the S-400, but Russia has a new system with capabilities similar to the S-400 that serves the Egyptian trends at a differential price and away from sanctions, which is “Antey-4000” “.

Ante 4000 is an update of the Ante 2500 system, the version that the Egyptian army has. This system is the export version of the S-300V4, which is tracked in contrast to the wheeled S-300V4, where the range, height and speed of the targets was greatly expanded, and it contained two missiles with unprecedented capabilities: the light “9M83” missile and the “9M82” heavy missile. The latter was devoted to combating the American "Pershing" missiles that appeared in European countries. The primary improvement of the Antey-4000 over the prior Antey-2500 and S-300VM systems was reported to be the enhanced engagement envelope for all targets engaged by the system.

The system can hit enemy planes 380 km away from it and flying at an altitude of 33 km, with 9M82MDA missiles.

Its capabilities to intercept ballistic missiles have been greatly increased. It can now hit ballistic missile warheads that fly at 4800 meters per second.

As for the tactical operational missiles, the “Antey-4000” system can hit a target 45 km away from it and flying at an altitude of 27 km, according to the Russian “Mordovia” news agency.

The fully digital Antey-4000 system contains increased resources and upgrades and is capable of hitting up to 24 aerodynamic targets in the event of a missile attack, including stealth ones.

The system possesses new capabilities of tactical and technical characteristics of air defense to protect the most important administrative, industrial and military facilities and to combat air targets. Its main function is to counter ballistic missiles, and some sources say that the system is capable of targeting AWACS planes at very large distances, and the tracked metal structure makes the system mobile. even on rugged terrain and makes it capable of defending military areas and formations in the theater of operations. The Antey-4000 is significantly superior to its predecessor, the Antey-2500 air defense missile system, in terms of range, altitude, speed of destruction of aerodynamic targets and has no analogues in its class. It is also less expensive than the S-400.

The missile has reached a range of 350 km in tests so far, at a speed of Mach 9..


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> New deal for 330
> 2 used 3 new manufacture



So I have checked with some of my local contacts and checked the local papers etc. and never heard anything about 330 MRTT for Egypt beyond the 2 most likely new ones because of the time of delivery. And in actuality, Airbus is saying that "currently there is negotiations going on with Egypt for the delivery of 2 Airbus A330 MRTT for the EAF with the boom refueler and the wing pods with drogue and chute delivery system." No mention about those being used, let alone any additional 4 new ones!

Can you qualify this information please? It would be good to know because if that was the case, that means that the EAF with that capability can actually provide internationally recognize A2A qualifications acceptance and service to allies for those passing through and in need for a fill up without the hassle of landings. Something similar to what the UAE is doing. That would be quite something to improve the diplomatic channels with VITAL area allies and a HUGE step.



The SC said:


> *Egypt Navy, MBDA and Sea Wolf missiles*



There you go. This is how you overwhelm that cretin-filled Jewish lobby who's sole purpose is hell bent on stopping Egypt from getting any advanced weapons, by going and asking many many many different types that the first come, first serve and that will give the ziionists and headache caused by a major failure since it would be a big time headache to keep up. Let's see what they say about the CH-53K LOLOLOL! They'll bitch about that just as much as they bitched about the Apache Long Bow, the clowns. I'm just frightened about that number of $120 million is ridiculous beyond belief.



The SC said:


> It seems that the Egyptian upgrade plans for the MiG-29M-M2 (Mig-35) have been delayed due to Russia not completing the development of this radar on the scheduled date for development in 2020, but the development is now ready, which is an indication that the development of these Egyptian aircraft has begun and the contract for the new batch of them, which will not be less than a similar number.. for the rapid replacement of the Soviet aircraft MiG-21 type in the Egyptian Air Force..



First we get them to change every single Zhuk-ME in all 50 MiG-29M/M2 and convert them ALL to AESA Zhuk-AE AESA capable radars and make good on their offer that we were the FIRST to purchase that aircraft and bring them on the map and the head of Zhukovski had the NERVE to tell those nitwits from MENA that it doesn't match up to the MiG-35 because of the radar but not just that, the target designator is a pod as well as the FLIR and those aren't fixed like they should be on the 35. So before we spend a single additional piaster lol on any supposed MiG-35, we want a MAJOR discount on all 50 of them as well as proof positive that they are fully loaded with the 3 things I just mentioned, as well as the full upgrade of the Zhuk-ME to the AE for the best price possible and that is 0,00000000 dollars!! Don't you guys agree?

The problem is that I bet the Russians made it a clause that the Zhuk-ME will be it and when the AE is available, the EAF will have to pay for the upgrade if they chose to. However, I'm willing to bet that because MiG wasn't getting any other offers besides the Egyptian one, that the EAF held the bargaining power and might have been able to insist on that upgrade for free? Never know but let's hope that's what happened.

That's all great news and fine and dandy, but I don't want to see any more shenanigans by the Russians when it comes to the fighter jets and let's go with the Su-35 already!!! Start showing delivery of those things let's see them and stop worrying about what those Americans threatening with CAATSA and Biden after all the crap that came out of his mouth. He has enough of a screw up on his plate with the sandals of the Taliban to worry about the 10th most powerful army in the world mal300n abuhum. lol



Battlion25 said:


> It really feels good to seeing your posts again for a change the entire forum went into madness and things are now slowly returning to normalcy.. The Forum is normalizing we can finally have level-headed defense sector based talks because this is what this forum is all about at the end of the day



@The SC is the greatest contributor in this forum. The one fellow with a bit of power who wanted to band him because of a silly disagreement went about it the wrong way but I think the higher power that be put that individual in check, which was a good move otherwise this place would suck beyond belief since it would alienate a large contingency that makes a big part of it. There was even some friggin nitwit who would get banned every week; at least once or twice with absolutely no credibility sucking up to the mod trying to push a ban on SC; I wanted to jump in the computer and slap that clown in the face lol. Do you remember that jerkoff, SC? lol I'd be gone in a heart beat if he was banned crap there would be hardly any use for my participation! That's how valuable he is to me and this forum IMO.



The SC said:


> *The Egyptian army and the mysterious Sikorsky CH-53K "King Stallion" deal with the Americans*



WOW! So who is this fella narrating these videos? Do you know? Does he have some clout and is he in the know-how so he can actually make comments like the EAF is interested in the MASSIVE CH-53K and not only at $120 million a piece which I find absolutely ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!! Reminds me how much a Rafale or better yet, an F-35 costs? And they want $120K for that oversized behemoth that they sold to the zionist land grabbing pigs for what, $80K a piece?

FINE, we'll take the 10 they want to contract for $120 million a piece LMFAO except I'll tell you what, we'll take 50 YES THAT'S RIGHT YOU READ IT CORRECTLY WE'LL TAKE 50 F-35's WHICH WOULD BE MOSTLY THE C VARIANT (best variant of all IMO with larger wings and all around killer fighter on the seas), A FEW A's and a crap load of B STOVL models and then we'll drop the Su-57 deal. Not the Su-35 those are coming for SURE including the new MiG-35s and the 53 Rafales and the 24 Typhoons etc. but we won't order the Su-57 to make you a little happy. But that is the ONLY concession we will make OH and of course, we NEVER want to hear any more crap about the AIM-120 or AIM-9X being disallowed to Egypt NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER mention EVER again! We want all 197 F-16 upgraded with the new radars and the new missiles and MUM is the word after that! If we give up a right to buy the 2nd best stealth fighter in the world, the US better make up for that capitulation and then some.

That is THE ONLY WAY we will capitulate to any American and anti Russian conditions is if ALL OF THOSE conditions are met. If not, see you later! Not paying $120 ,million LOL for a helicopter (no matter how big and how good it is) when I can buy 2 MiG-35s with the same amount of money........are these American crazy? Time to get really tough with them and stop allowing the Jews to dictate conditions. Those days are over!



The SC said:


>



Fill us in a little about this Scorpene deal, bro. Any idea where it stands? Egypt REALLY needs to invest in AIP technology VERY SOON!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So I have checked with some of my local contacts and checked the local papers etc. and never heard anything about 330 MRTT for Egypt beyond the 2 most likely new ones because of the time of delivery. And in actuality, Airbus is saying that "currently there is negotiations going on with Egypt for the delivery of 2 Airbus A330 MRTT for the EAF with the boom refueler and the wing pods with drogue and chute delivery system. No mention about those being used, let alone any additional 4 new ones!
> 
> Can you qualify this information please? If would be good to know because if that was the case, that means that the EAF with that capability can actually provide internationally recognize A2A qualifications acceptance and service to allies for those passing and in need for a fill up. Something similar to what the UAE is doing. That would be quite something to improve the diplomatic channels with VITAL area allies and a HUGE step.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go. This is how you overwhelm that cretin-filled Jewish lobby who's sole purpose is hell bent on stopping Egypt from getting any advanced weapons, by going and asking many many many different types that the first come, first serve and that will give the ziionists and headache caused by a major failure. Let's see what they say about the CH-53K LOLOLOL! They'll bitch about that just as much as they bitched about the Apache Long Bow the clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> First we get them to change every single Zhuk-ME in all 56 MiG-29M/M2 and convert them ALL to AESA Zhuk-AE AESA capable radars and make good on their offer that we were the FIRST to purchase that aircraft and bring them on the map and the head of Zhukovski had the NERVE to tell those nitwits from MENA that it doesn't match up to the MiG-35 because of the radar but not just that, the target designator is a pod as well as the FLIR and those aren't fixed like they should be on the 35. Sp before we spend a piaster more on any supposed MiG-35, we want a MAJOR discount on all 50 of them as well as proof positive that they are fully loaded with the 3 things I just mentioned as well as the full upgrade of the ZXhuk-ME to the AE for the best price possible and that is 0,00000000 dollars!!
> 
> That's all great news and fine and dandy, but I don't want to see any more shenanigans by the Russians when it comes to the fighter jets and let's go with the Su-35 already!!! Start showing delivery of those things let's see them and stop worrying about what those douche Americans and that clown Biuden is threatening with CAATSA. He has enough of a screw up on his plate with the sandals of the Taliban to worry about the 10th most powerful army in the world mal300n abuhum. lol
> 
> 
> 
> @The SC is the greatest contributor in this forum. The one fellow with a bit of power who wanted to band him because of a silly disagreement went about it the wrong way but I think the higher power that be put that individual in check, which was a good move otherwise this place would such beyond belief since it would alienate a large contingency that makes a big part of it. There was even some friggin nitwit who would get banned every week at least once or twice with absolutely no credibility sucking up to the mod trying to push a ban on SC I wanted to jump in the computer and slap that clown in the face lol. Do you remember that jerkoff, SC? lol I'd be gone in a heart beat if he was banned crap there would be hardly any use for my participation! That's how valuable he is to me.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! So who is this fella narrating these videos? Do you know? Does he have some clout and is he in the know-how so he can actually make comments like the EAF is interested in the MASSIVE CH-53K and not only at $120 million a piece which I find absolutely ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!! Reminds me how much a Rafale or better yet, an F-35 costs? And they want $120K for that oversized behemoth that they sold to the zionist land grabbing pigs for what, $80K a piece?
> 
> FINE, we'll take the 10 they want to contract for $120 million a piece LMFAO except I'll tell you what, we'll take 50 YES THAT'S RIGHT YOU READ IT CORRECTLY WE'LL TAKE 50 F-35's WHICH WOULD BE MOSTLY THE C VARIANT (best variant of all IMO with larder wings and all around killer fighter on the seas), A FEW A's and a crap load of B STOVL models and then we'll drop the Su-57 deal. Not the Su-35 those are coming for SURE including the new MiG-35s and the 53 Rafales and the 24 Typhoons etc. but we won't order the Su-57 to make you a little happy. But that is the ONLY concession we will make OH and of course, we NEVER want to hear any more crap about the AIM-120 or AIM-9X being disallowed to Egypt NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER NEVER mention EVER again! We want all 197 F-16 upgraded with the new radars and the new missiles and MUM is the word after that! If we give up a right to buy the 2nd best stealth fighter in the world, the US better make up for that capitulation and then some.
> 
> That is THE ONLY WAY we will capitulate to any American and anti Russian conditions is if ALL OF THOSE conditions are met. If not, see you later! Not paying $120 ,million LOLOLOLOLOL on a helicopter when I can buy 2 MiG-35s with that money are these American crazy!?!!?!?!?! Time to get really tough with these all time thieves and Jew preferring dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> Fill us in a little about this Scorpene deal, bro. Any idea where it stands? Egypt REALLY needs to invest in AIP technology VERY SOON!!!


- Most likely that was a UAE 330 MRTT in Egypt.. patches from that last air exercise were saying Egypt-UAE air force..HaHa!

- The Sea Wolf missile is pretty potent..and we know Egypt wants to build its own warships.. So this system with ToT (should be easy ..since it is an older system that has been upgraded).. might provide a good short range air defense for existing and future warships of the EN.. even for the LHDs..

- The EAF wants nothing less than the K-77m as a condition to buy more Mig-35s.. This AESA radar need to be tested by the EAF and see its worth..160 km range should be good for interceptors like the Mig-35s.. a little more could have been better..

- I remember that episode where the US is always right and Russia is always wrong.. I was neutral in there.. And I've answered in the thread about Khibiny..

- Sikorsky has joined forces with German Rheinmetall for this program, and offers the CH-53K King Stallion
https://www.meta-defense.fr/en/2020...offer-the-ch-53k-heavy-helicopter-in-germany/
This is the German link that makes it more credible.. But Egypt won't get more than 4 and max 8 because these are very useful with that 16 000 tons lift capacity..

- Well bro.. If Egypt is going to get ToT of the Scorpene-2000, it should first build the necessary facilities and get the machinery and equipments for the production lines.. and we know that Egypt is working on just that with Lurssen.. so the bet is that the deal will go on..logically..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

I know about the situation of the refueling planes in the Emirates 
I know where they are also 
I am talking about a new deal that has been confirmed for 2 users other than the new deal that was signed in the month of June 
As for the see wolf, it is for Knox or a piece of the old development for it no I know why this deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Looks like his Alexandria arsenal will start working soon for meko





Alexandria Shipyard


Alexshipyard offisial site




alexyard.com.eg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> - Most likely that was a UAE 330 MRTT in Egypt.. patches from that last air exercise were saying Egypt-UAE air force..HaHa!
> 
> - The Sea Wolf missile is pretty potent..and we know Egypt wants to build its own warships.. So this system with ToT (should be easy ..since it is an older system that has been upgraded).. might provide a good short range air defense for existing and future warships of the EN.. even for the LHDs..
> 
> - The EAF wants nothing less than the K-77m as a condition to buy more Mig-35s.. This AESA radar need to be tested by the EAF and see its worth..160 km range should be good for interceptors like the Mig-35s.. a little more could have been better..
> 
> - I remember that episode where the US is always right and Russia is always wrong.. I was neutral in there.. And I've answered in the thread about Khibiny..
> 
> - Sikorsky has joined forces with German Rheinmetall for this program, and offers the CH-53K King Stallion
> https://www.meta-defense.fr/en/2020...offer-the-ch-53k-heavy-helicopter-in-germany/
> This is the German link that makes it more credible.. But Egypt won't get more than 4 and max 8 because these are very useful with that 16 000 tons lift capacity..
> 
> - Well bro.. If Egypt is going to get ToT of the Scorpene-2000, it should first build the necessary facilities and get the machinery and equipments for the production lines.. and we know that Egypt is working on just that with Lurssen.. so the bet is that the deal will go on..logically..



Good stuff, ma man. They are building the facilities and they'll be tied in with one another, as in the maritime buildings which will be designated for warships, submarines and even helos and weaponry. Should be fantastic when it's all said and done. The organization is top notch, a far cry from the buffoonery and disorganization of the old days.

Speaking of MRTT, some new pics:










EAF Rafales, MiG-29M/M2, F-16s and Mirage 2000s.









joker87 said:


> I know about the situation of the refueling planes in the Emirates
> I know where they are also
> I am talking about a new deal that has been confirmed for 2 users other than the new deal that was signed in the month of June
> As for the see wolf, it is for Knox or a piece of the old development for it no I know why this deal



Eshtah ya Basha. Ok, men bo2ak l'bab el sama InshaAllah. We shall see and nothing would be nicer than seeing the EAF prowling around the ME with 6 A330 MRTTs lol. That would be quite the thing.

Click image for larger high res.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Oh my goodness, what a logistical nightmare! Rafales, MiG-29/35s, F-16s, Mirage 2000s and soon to add Su-35SE and maybe Eurofighter Typhoons wow these Egyptians are nuts man! Oh but wait, they're all flying together there and seem to be refueling from an MRTT and have been operating this logistical nightmare for a few years, now!? How is that possible? Hey, @Wilhelm II what do you think bro LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian special forces help evacuate 43 citizens from Kabul, Afghanistan*


An Egyptian special forces officer with standard armament and new digital camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Izdeliye 305-E* the new missile for Russian helicopters we talked about a few weeks ago as project 305..is here..It has a range of about 14.5 km and is guided by a radio wireless data link between the missile and the helicopter, and in the last stage a thermal seeker works in the front of the missile head.

The Izdeliye 305 is a new generation of guided missiles with a maximum range of 100 kilometers and designed to launch from a helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian Defense Minister talks about the development of military-technical cooperation with Russia..*

The Minister of Defense and Military Industry of Egypt, Mohamed Ahmed Zaki, said today, Tuesday, at a meeting of the Russian-Egyptian Committee for Military-Technical Cooperation in Moscow.that the Egyptian Ministry of Defense expects to transfer military cooperation with Russia to a new qualitative level.






“The progress that has been made in such a short time in developing the various areas of our military cooperation confirms once again that we are on the right track. We have a complete desire to develop this interaction in all fields and in a spirit of mutual trust.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Director of the Russian "Gorky" plant: Egypt is interested in the "Boyan-M" ships of Project 21635*






During an interview with the Russian "Novosti" agency, Karpov explained in response to a question about foreign customers' interest in Russian weapons: "We are offering our foreign colleagues the ships of Project 21635 for export, which the Arab Republic of Egypt is interested in."

Ships from Project 21635 are called "Wind of Death" and include small missile ships equipped with an offensive weapons system, able to protect and defend the country's economic zone.

These "Boyan-M" ships are distinguished by their high-precision missile strikes that Russia used to strike terrorists in Syria through "Kaliber" missiles, with a total displacement of 949 tons and a length of 74.1 meters. They are called "strategic missile boats".

The "Boyan M" ships consist of several versions that differ in terms of general specifications and radically different armament. The 21635 version is armed with 8 UKSK VLS cells Kalibr missile launchers with a range of 2500 km, which Russia used to strike terrorists in Syria from the Caspian Sea.

The version that Egypt is interested in is armed with a 100 mm A-190 cannon, the Komar system equipped with Igla close air defense missiles, and the AK-630 close defense system with two 30 mm six-barrel machine guns.

It also consists of eight cells of the UKSK vertical launch system VLS containing 8 Russian Kalibr cruise missiles version 3M-14T with a range of 2500 km.






Muhammad al-Kinani noted that Russian anti-ship missiles are distinguished by their large range and strength that are not available in other Western missiles, as the Russian Onyx or Club-N cruise missiles are superior to French missiles in range and strength.

Al-Kinani continued: "The Russian naval pieces are distinguished by their appropriate price, but the Egyptian Navy must make the Russian "Boyan-M" corvette, in the event of obtaining it, a multi-tasking naval weapon, and its capabilities should not stop only to combat surface ships, but there must be A version that has anti-submarine capability, in addition to providing it with good air defense systems, and anti-ship missiles, especially that the displacement of "Boyan-M" is large, ranging from 900-1000 tons, and it must be taken advantage of."

The military researcher explained that it is impossible for Russia to export the winged Kalibr missiles that it used to strike terrorists in Syria from the Caspian Sea through this corvette, but it is possible to export to Egypt a copy of the Club-N anti-land targets missiles that are available for export and have a range of up to to 300 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Director of the Russian "Gorky" plant: Egypt is interested in the "Boyan-M" ships of Project 21635*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During an interview with the Russian "Novosti" agency, Karpov explained in response to a question about foreign customers' interest in Russian weapons: "We are offering our foreign colleagues the ships of Project 21635 for export, which the Arab Republic of Egypt is interested in."
> 
> Ships from Project 21635 are called "Wind of Death" and include small missile ships equipped with an offensive weapons system, able to protect and defend the country's economic zone.
> 
> These "Boyan-M" ships are distinguished by their high-precision missile strikes that Russia used to strike terrorists in Syria through "Kaliber" missiles, with a total displacement of 949 tons and a length of 74.1 meters. They are called "strategic missile boats".
> 
> The "Boyan M" ships consist of several versions that differ in terms of general specifications and radically different armament. The 21635 version is armed with 8 UKSK VLS cells Kalibr missile launchers with a range of 2500 km, which Russia used to strike terrorists in Syria from the Caspian Sea.
> 
> The version that Egypt is interested in is armed with a 100 mm A-190 cannon, the Komar system equipped with Igla close air defense missiles, and the AK-630 close defense system with two 30 mm six-barrel machine guns.
> 
> It also consists of eight cells of the UKSK vertical launch system VLS containing 8 Russian Kalibr cruise missiles version 3M-14T with a range of 2500 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammad al-Kinani noted that Russian anti-ship missiles are distinguished by their large range and strength that are not available in other Western missiles, as the Russian Onyx or Club-N cruise missiles are superior to French missiles in range and strength.
> 
> Al-Kinani continued: "The Russian naval pieces are distinguished by their appropriate price, but the Egyptian Navy must make the Russian "Boyan-M" corvette, in the event of obtaining it, a multi-tasking naval weapon, and its capabilities should not stop only to combat surface ships, but there must be A version that has anti-submarine capability, in addition to providing it with good air defense systems, and anti-ship missiles, especially that the displacement of "Boyan-M" is large, ranging from 900-1000 tons, and it must be taken advantage of."
> 
> The military researcher explained that it is impossible for Russia to export the winged Kalibr missiles that it used to strike terrorists in Syria from the Caspian Sea through this corvette, but it is possible to export to Egypt a copy of the Club-N anti-land targets missiles that are available for export and have a range of up to to 300 km.


Smoll and dangerous like


The SC said:


> *Izdeliye 305-E* the new missile for Russian helicopters we talked about a few weeks ago as project 305..is here..It has a range of about 14.5 km and is guided by a radio wireless data link between the missile and the helicopter, and in the last stage a thermal seeker works in the front of the missile head.
> 
> The Izdeliye 305 is a new generation of guided missiles with a maximum range of 100 kilometers and designed to launch from a helicopter.


Missile for men


Gomig-21 said:


> Oh my goodness, what a logistical nightmare! Rafales, MiG-29/35s, F-16s, Mirage 2000s and soon to add Su-35SE and maybe Eurofighter Typhoons wow these Egyptians are nuts man! Oh but wait, they're all flying together there and seem to be refueling from an MRTT and have been operating this logistical nightmare for a few years, now!? How is that possible? Hey, @Wilhelm II what do you think bro LOL!


We have big size nuts so we have special powers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

*Russian Defense Minister: Egypt is a reliable partner for us in Africa and the Middle East*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> *Russian Defense Minister: Egypt is a reliable partner for us in Africa and the Middle East*


Robots and weapons were displayed for the special infantry forces in the Ministry of Defense square

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> View attachment 773053
> View attachment 773053
> View attachment 773054


I had the pics but couldn't upload them.. there is one more pic.. the first one.. glad you did..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Michele Florio on Twitter: "The rumors are becoming more and more insistent on new sales of FREMM frigates by the #ItalianNavy🇮🇹 Let's take stock of possible situation: For #HellenicNavy🇬🇷 2🆕🚢+2ex⚓🇮🇹 For #RoyalMoroccanNavy🇲🇦 1🆕🚢+1ex⚓🇮🇹 For #ItalianNavy🇮🇹: -3🚢 but +2🆕🚢after the sale to Egypt🇪🇬 +3🆕 https://t.co/AMfSPmbDVf" / Twitter






So 5 Berghaminnis for the EN according to this Italian twitter, that would be something!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Michele Florio on Twitter: "The rumors are becoming more and more insistent on new sales of FREMM frigates by the #ItalianNavy🇮🇹 Let's take stock of possible situation: For #HellenicNavy🇬🇷 2🆕🚢+2ex⚓🇮🇹 For #RoyalMoroccanNavy🇲🇦 1🆕🚢+1ex⚓🇮🇹 For #ItalianNavy🇮🇹: -3🚢 but +2🆕🚢after the sale to Egypt🇪🇬 +3🆕 https://t.co/AMfSPmbDVf" / Twitter
> 
> View attachment 773124
> 
> 
> So 5 Berghaminnis for the EN according to this Italian twitter, that would be something!


It will be 6 Berghamini as in the mega deal.. but Considering that the EN has already one French Fremm.. it is logically possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Michele Florio on Twitter: "The rumors are becoming more and more insistent on new sales of FREMM frigates by the #ItalianNavy🇮🇹 Let's take stock of possible situation: For #HellenicNavy🇬🇷 2🆕🚢+2ex⚓🇮🇹 For #RoyalMoroccanNavy🇲🇦 1🆕🚢+1ex⚓🇮🇹 For #ItalianNavy🇮🇹: -3🚢 but +2🆕🚢after the sale to Egypt🇪🇬 +3🆕 https://t.co/AMfSPmbDVf" / Twitter
> 
> View attachment 773124
> 
> 
> So 5 Berghaminnis for the EN according to this Italian twitter, that would be something!


🤩🤩🤩🤩😍😍😍

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> I had the pics but couldn't upload them.. there is one more pic.. the first one.. glad you did..


These pictures are in a space other than the gallery that exists now


----------



## The SC

Egypt is in talks with the American company "Raytheon" to buy the BVR AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAMs)..






Meanwhile, there is talk that the Pentagon has informed the Egyptian negotiating team that the Biden administration will not agree to the sale until a number of preconditions are met at the geopolitical level..

https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-raytheon-and-amraam-missiles/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt issued a tender to manufacture heavy armed drones*

To advance its national defense industry plans, Egypt has launched a new tender for armed dron.. With a major transfer of technology components.. And it is looking for suppliers from the United States, China and Italy to supply it with advanced drones..

Several countries have made attractive offers to Cairo, most notably China with the Ch-5 plane and the United States with the MQ-9 Reaper.. Italy offers to localize sensitive electronic systems in Egypt..


https://www.africaintelligence.com/...q5tBeIxijRkgEjNLX7lCELFFmLJ5oRiQHs57WNpBue9Ac

*Ch-5*











*MQ-9 Reaper*











Italy is offering sensitive electronic systems ToT :

*Communications:* Jamming-resistant data-link, real time data transmission, range >200 km
*Mission payloads:*
*High resolution cameras:* thermal imaging, hyperspectral imaging, colour TV, EO
*Radars:* Synthetic aperture radar, and inverse SAR imagery modes, as well as maritime surveillance radar
*Targeting:* Laser designator
*Others:* Electronic support measures equipment, NBC sensors, self-protection equipment (chaff / flare dispensers)



Ground Control Station (GCS)
Ground Data Terminal (GDT)
Ground Support Equipment (GSE)

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Meanwhile, there is talk that the Pentagon has informed the Egyptian negotiating team that the Biden administration will not agree to the sale until a number of preconditions are met at the geopolitical level..



While we all know what the conditions are and will be (humanitarian crap) while ignoring all the other vital humanitarian things Sisi and co. have done to improve the lives of LAW ABIDING citizens not MB terrorists and cretins who deserve to be locked up, so it doesn't look like any AIM-whatever will ever make it to Egypt and there should be the end of any Egyptian US military relationship just as an answer to the despicable gall to put humanitarian preconditions on Egypt while 10s of other Arab and Muslim countries have 15 times WORST humanitarian records than lowly Egypt that has been gripped by this BS from the US for DECADES!!!! My goodness, when is enough is enough. Take your preconditions and stick them where the sun don't shine, in other words, in the stinkhole!!!!! I say give them the middle finger and see what happens after that.



The SC said:


> *Egypt issued a tender to manufacture heavy armed drones*
> 
> To advance its national defense industry plans, Egypt has launched a new tender for armed dron.. With a major transfer of technology components.. And it is looking for suppliers from the United States, China and Italy to supply it with advanced drones..
> 
> Several countries have made attractive offers to Cairo, most notably China with the Ch-5 plane and the United States with the MQ-9 Reaper.. Italy offers to localize sensitive electronic systems in Egypt..
> 
> 
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...q5tBeIxijRkgEjNLX7lCELFFmLJ5oRiQHs57WNpBue9Ac
> 
> *Ch-5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MQ-9 Reaper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy is offering sensitive electronic systems ToT :
> 
> *Communications:* Jamming-resistant data-link, real time data transmission, range >200 km
> *Mission payloads:*
> *High resolution cameras:* thermal imaging, hyperspectral imaging, colour TV, EO
> *Radars:* Synthetic aperture radar, and inverse SAR imagery modes, as well as maritime surveillance radar
> *Targeting:* Laser designator
> *Others:* Electronic support measures equipment, NBC sensors, self-protection equipment (chaff / flare dispensers)
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Control Station (GCS)
> Ground Data Terminal (GDT)
> Ground Support Equipment (GSE)



While the MQ-9 Reaper is most likely the best option as far as lethality and compatibility with existing platforms in the EAF, it's still American after all and coming after the UAE just got final approval for the F-35 and the Reapers it wanted after succumbing to the vast conditions of cozying up to the Zionists (which we've had a peace treaty with before the UAE ever became any country vital to the world and was nothing but merely sand, no offense,) and yet we're treated with this stupid stick that should be broken in half and smashed on someone's head! lol.

Let's go full Italian all the way!!!!!!!! Look at what they're offering and screw the F-16 now and use them until they're no good for nothing while slowly replacing them with Eurofighter Typhoons from Italy which has a MUCH BETTER way of dealing with Egypt with deserved respect, unlike the disrespectful BS and insulting garbage coming from the US. Screw them ten times over and I hope Egypt has the guts to cut as much ties as it can with the US and go Russian, Italian and Chinese and teach that bully a lesson that will hurt for a while.

That Italian option is MUCH more attractive than the BS that does and doesn't come with the Reaper. Kuss omen omohom el Amrican wlad el 3ars!!! I've had it. Start the new order for the MiG-35s, Su-35SE double the count and get a contract on the Su-57 immediately. Wait on the Checkmate a bit too early for that but make a move on the Typhoon immediately and start shifting the F-16 pilots from them to the EFT. while storing the leftover ones until we see what the dogs start saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> While we all know what the conditions are and will be (humanitarian crap) while ignoring all the other vital humanitarian things Sisi and co. have done to improve the lives of LAW ABIDING citizens not MB terrorists and cretins who deserve to be locked up, so it doesn't look like any AIM-whatever will ever make it to Egypt and there should be the end of any Egyptian US military relationship just as an answer to the despicable gall to put humanitarian preconditions on Egypt while 10s of other Arab and Muslim countries have 15 times WORST humanitarian records than lowly Egypt that has been gripped by this BS from the US for DECADES!!!! My goodness, when is enough is enough. Take your preconditions and stick them where the sun don't shine, in other words, in the stinkhole!!!!! I say give them the middle finger and see what happens after that.
> 
> 
> 
> While the MQ-9 Reaper is most likely the best option as far as lethality and compatibility with existing platforms in the EAF, it's still American after all and coming after the UAE just got final approval for the F-35 and the Reapers it wanted after succumbing to the vast conditions of cozying up to the Zionists (which we've had a peace treaty with before the UAE ever became any country vital to the world and was nothing but merely sand, no offense,) and yet we're treated with this stupid stick that should be broken in half and smashed on someone's head! lol.
> 
> Let's go full Italian all the way!!!!!!!! Look at what they're offering and screw the F-16 now and use them until they're no good for nothing while slowly replacing them with Eurofighter Typhoons from Italy which has a MUCH BETTER way of dealing with Egypt with deserved respect, unlike the disrespectful BS and insulting garbage coming from the US. Screw them ten times over and I hope Egypt has the guts to cut as much ties as it can with the US and go Russian, Italian and Chinese and teach that bully a lesson that will hurt for a while.
> 
> That Italian option is MUCH more attractive than the BS that does and doesn't come with the Reaper. Kuss omen omohom el Amrican wlad el 3ars!!! I've had it. Start the new order for the MiG-35s, Su-35SE double the count and get a contract on the Su-57 immediately. Wait on the Checkmate a bit too early for that but make a move on the Typhoon immediately and start shifting the F-16 pilots from them to the EFT. while storing the leftover ones until we see what the dogs start saying.


- It is not bad to ask the US for something you know it won't be coming..just like the F-35..
This only means that there are big deals with Russia coming soon..HaHa..

- Yes the Italian offer seems a very good deal.. but maybe the Chinese offer can be even better.. if there is ToT of the missiles as wel.. The US will not provide missiles ToT and much less ToT of the entire system.. So most likely it wll be between the Italian and Chinese offers for sure.. with the Chinese offer maybe a bit ahead..and why not the Chinese system and armament with the Italian sophisticated electronic systems!!! ..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> - It is not bad to ask the US for something you know it won't be coming..just like the F-35..
> This only means that there are big deals with Russia coming soon..HaHa..



That's fine, but just like the incompetent Biden administration that has clearly botched the evac procedure from Afghanistan with the latest blunder of losing US servicemen not to mention the disastrous and chaotic withdrawal that was totally unorganized by this same admin that wants to put preconditions on one of its best allies that was the FIRST to open the peace road with those land grabbing thieves in the zionists and tell them that we're not listening to a single insulting preconditions because you and I know exactly what they are, humanitarian bs as well as democratically elected procedures which none of that stuff is any of their business. Have they told the UAE or Saudiya to end their monarchies and institute elections before supplying them with hundreds of F-15s and Patriots and now F-35s? lol. Hypocrites can take it up the bumbum as far as I'm concerned and I'm sure Sisi will do just that. I wouldn't even ask for it TBPH with you bro and if they have a problem with it, then we'll hold the cards.



The SC said:


> - It is not bad to ask the US for something you know it won't be coming..just like the F-35..
> This only means that there are big deals with Russia coming soon..HaHa..
> 
> - Yes the Italian offer seems a very good deal.. but maybe the Chinese offer can be even better.. if there is ToT of the missiles as wel.. The US will not provide missiles ToT and much less ToT of the entire system.. So most likely it wll be between the Italian and Chinese offers for sure.. with the Chinese offer maybe a bit ahead..and why not the Chinese system and armament with the Italian sophisticated electronic systems!!! ..



I say go for the Italian deal since it also comes with massive ToT and we have the mega deal going on as well as all the warships coming and we have GREAT relations with them and most of all, start the process of replacing the F-16s with Typhoons which is the biggest draw IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

I knew about a lot of change in the armament of the Egyptian army from America, and I know what is being negotiated, and there is no aid in this deal since the beginning of this year. Many in large sums, most of them are spare parts for these deals from aid and the purchase of weapons by paying a term of cash $$ I know what will be signed some of them and many things will equal parity and also make the army dominant and protector of the eastern Mediterranean and exit with convoys securing pirate areas, whether Bab al-Mandab or the Gulf of Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's fine, but just like the incompetent Biden administration that has clearly botched the evac procedure from Afghanistan with the latest blunder of losing US servicemen not to mention the disastrous and chaotic withdrawal that was totally unorganized by this same admin that wants to put preconditions on one of its best allies that was the FIRST to open the peace road with those land grabbing thieves in the zionists and tell them that we're not listening to a single insulting preconditions because you and I know exactly what they are, humanitarian bs as well as democratically elected procedures which none of that stuff is any of their business. Have they told the UAE or Saudiya to end their monarchies and institute elections before supplying them with hundreds of F-15s and Patriots and now F-35s? lol. Hypocrites can take it up the bumbum as far as I'm concerned and I'm sure Sisi will do just that. I wouldn't even ask for it TBPH with you bro and if they have a problem with it, then we'll hold the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I say go for the Italian deal since it also comes with massive ToT and we have the mega deal going on as well as all the warships coming and we have GREAT relations with them and most of all, start the process of replacing the F-16s with Typhoons which is the biggest draw IMO.


Yes the Italian offer is very attractive.. the only problem is that Italy does not make combat drones ..only surveillance ones..That is why I thought a combination of the Chinese offer with the Italian sensitive tech.. where you will get the best of both worlds.. an armed combat Drone with some of the most advanced Western components from Italy..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Several Russian sources indicated that Egypt obtained the* Kh-59MK2* stealth missile with Sukhoi-35 and MiG-29 fighters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Several Russian sources indicated that Egypt obtained the* Kh-59MK2* stealth missile with Sukhoi-35 and MiG-29 fighters..


300km range isnt bad unfortunately MTCR exists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Several Russian sources indicated that Egypt obtained the* Kh-59MK2* stealth missile with Sukhoi-35 and MiG-29 fighters..



I'm not surprised at all TBH. I bet there are several other goodies that we don't have full confirmation of unless some Russian sources come out with them or we end up seeing them eventually. Since I'm a stickler for A2A munitions, I hope to see the R-37M but like Phillip said, MTCR will be an issue with that particular munition but maybe they'll either limit them to that or find ways around it. Let's hope when they decide to order another 50 MiG-35s now and there is no question that they are MiG-35s like they claim these photos are, that they are equipped with the Zhuk-AE AESA radar or if it's another name that another company built other than Phazatron and that they're equipped with 4 pylons on each wing and loaded!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Haha, Amou you are into A2A munitions while I think proactively with A2G weapons.

Why fight them in the sky when you can destroy them on the ground right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Haha, Amou you are into A2A munitions while I think proactively with A2G weapons.
> 
> Why fight them in the sky when you can destroy them on the ground right?


G2G is even better and more secure.. just wait for the Ukrainian MLRS Vilkha and Belarus Polonez with its 300 km missiles.. and likely Iskander too..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> G2G is even better and more secure.. just wait for the Ukrainian MLRS Vilkha and Belarus Polonez with its 300 km missiles.. and likely Iskander too..



Wait a minute ya habib alby ya gameel awy awy awy enta!!!! 😁 What is Billip talking about when he said "Amou"? Having a tough time figuring it out TBH. I know it's a flattering name or noun but does he mean 3amo? Like uncle or something else? Help me out that Basha and you too ya Billip. I'm only using the B on your name for obvious reasons as we Arabs (mostly Egyptians) don't have the P in our alphabet and don't know how to pronounce it and instead, use the B instead lmao.



Philip the Arab said:


> Haha, Amou you are into A2A munitions while I think proactively with A2G weapons.
> 
> Why fight them in the sky when you can destroy them on the ground right?



That's if you can get to their runways and destroy them before they take off or better yet, destroy their aircraft completely. Not an easy task depending on the enemy and the one who did it to us is bound to be sure it never happens to them, especially when they're surrounded by enemies who hate them with a passion. Hence most of the fighting will more certainly be in the air and sea and then land.

Also, the EAD is quite well equipped with A2G munitions especially with the new Russian and French aircraft, not to mention the plethora of F-16s. So that's not as huge a priority as having unmatched BVR capabilities.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Wait a minute ya habib alby ya gameel awy awy awy enta!!!! 😁 What is Billip talking about when he said "Amou"? Having a tough time figuring it out TBH. I know it's a flattering name or noun but does he mean 3amo? Like uncle or something else? Help me out that Basha and you too ya Billip. I'm only using the B on your name for obvious reasons as we Arabs (mostly Egyptians) don't have the P in our alphabet and don't know how to pronounce it and instead, use the B instead lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> That's if you can get to their runways and destroy them before they take off or better yet, destroy their aircraft completely. Not an easy task depending on the enemy and the one who did it to us is bound to be sure it never happens to them, especially when they're surrounded by enemies who hate them with a passion. Hence most of the fighting will more certainly be in the air and sea and then land.


Yes probably Amou means my uncle or just uncle..

Well ..they have to get on the runway anyways.. if you have satellites or AWACS watching, the data can be transmitted in real time.. that is where the Iskander and the Polonez can enter into action.. since the adversary will certainly have a good air-defense..but it will be less effective against tactical BMs that change course at will..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The South Korean Defense Minister is visiting Egypt for several days, during which he will meet with President Sisi to discuss ways of joint cooperation in defense systems..

It is worth noting that the Minister of the South Korean Defense Procurement Administration Program visited Egypt for several days, accompanied by an accompanying delegation, two months ago, during which he met with a number of officials.

South Korea is one of the advanced countries in the military industries in various branches..

In the air, it has an advanced training aircraft and light combat, and recently it started the project of the local fighter that we talked about before from the 4++ generation and in the future it will be a version of the fifth generation and programs for unmanned aircraft and a multi-mission helicopter.

In the maritime industry, it has technologies that compete with the most powerful Western countries.

Besides prototype development, DAPA is developing core technologies such as: AESA radar, IRST (infrared search and tracking equipment), EOTGP (electronic optical target tracking equipment), EW package for electronic warfare and mission computers.

If the Egyptian Air Force gets into the project, it will be a qualitative leap for Egypt, not only in terms of military capabilities, but because it will get an advanced fifth-generation fighter that will allow introducing advanced combat aircraft industry for the first time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Russia is equipping a foreign military ship believed to be Egyptian with an air defense system

On the sidelines of the Army-2021 exhibition, Russia announced the equipping of a foreign military ship with the Palma short-range air defense system, which is a class of short-range self-defense systems CIWS.






The Palm is equipped with a television monitoring system and laser range-finding, a channel for guidance and control of missiles with laser beams, a thermal imaging channel, and a system for determining weather conditions in a radius of a maximum of 20 km.

The system was liked by Egypt in 2015 and is one of the candidate systems to work on the Mistral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt could likely overwhelm Israeli systems with barrages of a Polonez or similar system but they need air cover to operate likely Tor, Buk, etc.

10 launch vehicles equipped with 8 rockets each is a total of 80 rockets heading towards target in a very close manner.

I assume you could pack way more rockets in decoy system without a warhead considering you wouldn't need as much propellant or weight. Iron dome would be overwhelmed quickly when combining decoys+reloads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> If the Egyptian Air Force gets into the project, it will be a qualitative leap for Egypt, not only in terms of military capabilities, but because it will get an advanced fifth-generation fighter that will allow introducing advanced combat aircraft industry for the first time..



Jee whiz, that would be beyond unreal if they got some form of ToT. The only problem is that this is the only 4-5 gen without weapons bays. They should wait until the Koreans start their next one with enclosed weapons bays and just concentrate on the Su-57 for now. But too much US involvement in this is a big problem. Unless Sisi has made a deal with the US on getting all the armament previously denied such as your post on the AIM-120 and in return end all procurement of Russian stuff. I would hate to see that and would much prefer Sisi toughen up big time against Biden and even give him the middle finger and if they want Egypt to do all that, then ask for the world in return like 50 F-35s and 100 F-15EXs etc. Then it might be worth it although the F-35 doesn't really do it for me compared to the Su-57. But still, in order to give up Russia, we need the world of US armament in return, period! Nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Jee whiz, that would be beyond unreal if they got some form of ToT. The only problem is that this is the only 4-5 gen without weapons bays. They should wait until the Koreans start their next one with enclosed weapons bays and just concentrate on the Su-57 for now. But too much US involvement in this is a big problem. Unless Sisi has made a deal with the US on getting all the armament previously denied such as your post on the AIM-120 and in return end all procurement of Russian stuff. I would hate to see that and would much prefer Sisi toughen up big time against Biden and even give him the middle finger and if they want Egypt to do all that, then ask for the world in return like 50 F-35s and 100 F-15EXs etc. Then it might be worth it although the F-35 doesn't really do it for me compared to the Su-57. But still, in order to give up Russia, we need the world of US armament in return, period! Nothing less.


That is true..

I find this part..most interesting:

"Besides prototype development, DAPA is developing core technologies such as: AESA radar, IRST (infrared search and tracking equipment), EOTGP (electronic optical target tracking equipment), EW package for electronic warfare and mission computers."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> That is true..
> 
> I find this part..most interesting:
> 
> "Besides prototype development, DAPA is developing core technologies such as: AESA radar, IRST (infrared search and tracking equipment), EOTGP (electronic optical target tracking equipment), EW package for electronic warfare and mission computers."



And why is it most interesting to you, my brother? Is it because these are the things that would end up being ToT'd into Egyptian hands? The AESA radar alone would be great but we've already inspected the RBE2 in the Rafale right down to the exact number, size and make-up of the modules which is what helped us develop the RCS2 system. Before you know it, I bet you'll see indegenously built AESA radars of all types in the Egyptian military inventory at the rate they're going with how many radars types they're building every year. It's truly remarkable but I'm with you on this aircraft. This would be a GREAT start and let's hope the US keeps its nose out of it and doesn't try to control the South Koreans in what they should or shouldn't give us. But you and I know dang well that they most certainly will stick their stinky nose into this.

But like I said, if they want us to give up Russian stuff (which honestly I would HATE to see and hope that never happens), we would need to strike a MAJOR deal with the US that would make the one with the UAE look like child's play. 50 F-35s and all the munition that goes with them, 4 or better yet, 5 simulators and right off the bat, 100 F-15EX also with all the associated munitions including of course the AIM-120C-7 and 9X as well as the complete Viper upgrade on at least 150 of the EAF's F-16s in inventory. New mission computers and of course the newly developed crazy radar they have for that upgrade that would help the long range munitions reach their maximum BVR capabilities and of course, Link-16 especially but 9 and 11 and the others that NATO also uses with its Navy. Yes I know I sound like I'm nuts and expect way too much, but if people stop for a second and see how much of our relationship with Russia has blossomed in terms of state of the art equipment we've purchased from them in just the last 10 years, giving all of that up HAS TO BE a super costly deal that the US will have to absorb. We can't give up that major option for nothing or for scraps like the US has been used to treating us?! Right? Then on top of that, they'll still have to put a clause that will allow us to keep purchasing all the munitions and parts for all the new Russian jets and SAMs we've recently purchased otherwise they will eventually run out and be worthless and we cannot and will not, never never never ever ever ever ever allow that to happen to us. Everyone with me on this or not? @ARCH٤R ? What say you? Of course Billip the great and Titanium, Joker and our great new Pakistani member Battalion and I'd also like to hear from the legendary @LeGenD !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And why is it most interesting to you, my brother? Is it because these are the things that would end up being ToT'd into Egyptian hands? The AESA radar alone would be great but we've already inspected the RBE2 in the Rafale right down to the exact number, size and make-up of the modules which is what helped us develop the RCS2 system. Before you know it, I bet you'll see indegenously built AESA radars of all types in the Egyptian military inventory at the rate they're going with how many radars types they're building every year. It's truly remarkable but I'm with you on this aircraft. This would be a GREAT start and let's hope the US keeps its nose out of it and doesn't try to control the South Koreans in what they should or shouldn't give us. But you and I know dang well that they most certainly will stick their stinky nose into this.
> 
> But like I said, if they want us to give up Russian stuff (which honestly I would HATE to see and hope that never happens), we would need to strike a MAJOR deal with the US that would make the one with the UAE look like child's play. 50 F-35s and all the munition that goes with them, 4 or better yet, 5 simulators and right off the bat, 100 F-15EX also with all the associated munitions including of course the AIM-120C-7 and 9X as well as the complete Viper upgrade on at least 150 of the EAF's F-16s in inventory. New mission computers and of course the newly developed crazy radar they have for that upgrade that would help the long range munitions reach their maximum BVR capabilities and of course, Link-16 especially but 9 and 11 and the others that NATO also uses with its Navy. Yes I know I sound like I'm nuts and expect way too much, but if people stop for a second and see how much of our relationship with Russia has blossomed in terms of state of the art equipment we've purchased from them in just the last 10 years, giving all of that up HAS TO BE a super costly deal that the US will have to absorb. We can't give up that major option for nothing or for scraps like the US has been used to treating us?! Right? Then on top of that, they'll still have to put a clause that will allow us to keep purchasing all the munitions and parts for all the new Russian jets and SAMs we've recently purchased otherwise they will eventually run out and be worthless and we cannot and will not, never never never ever ever ever ever allow that to happen to us. Everyone with me on this or not? @ARCH٤R ? What say you? Of course Billip the great and Titanium, Joker and our great new Pakistani member Battalion and I'd also like to hear from the legendary @LeGenD !!!


I'm with you on that .. but without giving up anything Russian..HaHa..Diversification is key..

Well..core avionics technologies such as: AESA radar, IRST (infrared search and tracking equipment), EOTGP (electronic optical target tracking equipment), EW package for electronic warfare and mission computers are very interesting in the way you can have their source codes and implement them to any locally manufactured fighter plane.. wich will allow to integrate any weapons on the platform.. beside gaining advanced technologies TOT..







Minister Suh said that South Korea's defense capabilities can contribute to the Egyptian defense modernization project, calling on Minister Morsi to pay special attention to the ongoing discussions between the two countries on defense issues in order to make progress in this regard.

The meeting took place Monday after Suh arrived in Egypt for a two-day visit at the invitation of the country's defense chief Mohamed Ahmed Zaki Mohamed. He is South Korea's first defense minister to visit the Middle Eastern nation.
In turn, Minister Morsi praised South Korea's defense capabilities and expressed his expectations for further expansion of defense cooperation with South Korea, according to the ministry.

The two ministers agreed to expand defense cooperation to various fields, including military education, military training and military exchanges. The two ministers also agreed to search for ways of cooperation, especially in the field of *defense science and technology*.

They also agreed to enhance high-level contacts between the two countries so that cooperation in the defense industry and other areas between the two countries can create synergies in the future.

http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20210831000203

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Nothing was abandoned, so the proportions of weapons to the air are equal, whether the American, the Russian, or the Western French 
As for the navy, it has become a Western par excellence without heading to the east in anything, and the air defense is only Russian and some Western systems, so you need everyone, even the Pentagon knows well that, the hawks have another opinion And I think in 2013 the Pentagon had a relationship with the leaders, despite the fluctuation of foreign policy, America would agree to arm the Egyptian army, not from fear or even blackmail, but to maintain a share in the Egyptian arms market and the way it deals with them. And transport helicopters and marine parts MMSC after the end of the problem of instability of the engine at a speed of 40 knots, and the US Bahrain wants to sell it to Egypt, Greece and Taiwan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Egypt is about to establish new teams in the Egyptian army, stationed in mobile bases, and team Farid’s visit to Russia has shown parachute systems in the yard of the Ministry of Defense and the appearance of the Bok 3 and Ante 4000 systems in Egyptian camouflage. The upcoming deals and the knowledge of the number 34 Su35 of who is left for Egypt, Algeria or Turkey The Typhoon deal has become from the past and it may not take place, so we just wait for the next year to know the direction of the army in the deals because this is what determines the future of foreign relations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Arming the new Misteral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> The upcoming deals and the knowledge of the number 34 Su35 of who is left for Egypt, Algeria or Turkey



I doubt it's going to either of the last two!
I also was reading today the talks of arming the Mistrals in Russia. If true, which sounds like it is, it's good news and about dam time!

Bright Star begins tomorrow. Hopefully we get some great footage and some nice pics.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433003444911198209
One of the two beauties on a nose down attitude landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Bright Star 2021*.. With the participation of 21 countries

The most important characteristic of the Bright Star exercises is the participation of the various branches of the naval, air and air defense forces, along with infantry, armored vehicles, electronic warfare and other various weapons, which achieve the highest benefit from the exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Great shots of El Galala Berghamini and one of the Gowinds in the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Great shots of El Galala Berghamini and one of the Gowinds in the UAE.
> 
> View attachment 775086
> 
> 
> View attachment 775089
> 
> 
> View attachment 775083
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 775088


UAE is getting a couple Gowind-2500s and hopefully getting a couple FREMM sized ships in the future.

Hope for more naval exercises between the two brotherly countries.

I have been exploring the concept of firing the HAS-250 from a truck parked on the Mistrals like the HIMARS on American ships.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> UAE is getting a couple Gowind-2500s and hopefully getting a couple FREMM sized ships in the future.
> 
> Hope for more naval exercises between the two brotherly countries.



Indeed. I remember a few months ago the order they put in for the 2 Gowinds and there was talk about possibly a FREMM as well, but wiki has no info on any FREMM ordered by the UAE for some reason. The French model is very nice and I'm sure quite capable especially with all the available MICA missiles as well and the MICA NG etc. But those Beghaminis are just so sweet with their own incredible systems, especially the AESA radar that can switch to PESA instantaneously along with other system comms. That mast and just size and appearance is superb and I can see why the EN is using it a lot more than the French FREMM it seems. Not only that, but ordering quite a few more is only an indication they prefer the Italian one over the French one quite a bit more as well as there was talk that the French FREMM is considerably more extensive and costly to maintain. That seems a bit strange but it is what it is, I guess. 

One of the neat things I've noticed about the EN is their superb navigation abilities and especially their speed at being able to quickly begin operating all these new and incredible ships they've bought on their own. How we heard nothing from outsiders except for negative criticism about the usual "logistical nightmare" stuff looool and now we've seen the EN's captains and crews commanding and cruising those ships with the utmost proficiency and mastery it's just impressive as heck and suggestive that not only did they take advantage of their training with the French and Italians, but they seem to have innate abilities to command such ships from the storied tradition of the Egyptian Navy. Their selection of crew and of course captains is very strict and we see the results. As a recreational boater, I know how difficult it is to dock a simple 30 footer lol and I see how these fellas in the EN bring these massive ships so close to the docks before letting the tugs finish the last push-ins is really something. And they don't even use any tugs with the Mistrals because of its propulsion system makes it easy to dock without any tug help which is just incredibly impressive. 



Philip the Arab said:


> I have been exploring the concept of firing the HAS-250 from a truck parked on the Mistrals like the HIMARS on American ships.



That would be quite something. They'll have to reinforce the deck at the areas where they would be firing these missiles is my guess, just looking at that brutal rocket flaming and pressure from your picture that it would cause some serious damage to the current deck the way it's constituted. Just assuming that they might need to double-plate and harden that area to protect it. But it's a great idea by you. Add that offensive capability to the possible naval Pantsir CIWS that they seem to be currently contracting and those big ships should be ready to receive the Katrans and be fully operational! 

Some new pics of the EAF Rafales refueling with the French A330 MRTTs from a few weeks ago. @Lord Of Gondor , those EAF Rafales are so sweet-looking I bet you guys get the same feeling when you see the Indian ones, ey? 













Interesting we occasionally see one or two empty backseater.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE Gowinds have 16 ESSMs which are arguably better than the MICAs on the Egyptian Gowinds although the MICA NG should be much closer to the capabilities of the ESSM.

It also has LOGIRs licensed by Halcon for anti missile boat duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

General Dynamics CEO: *Submarines are the biggest driver of defense growth*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433897785594679337
Let's hope Egypt will start making submarines soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. I remember a few months ago the order they put in for the 2 Gowinds and there was talk about possibly a FREMM as well, but wiki has no info on any FREMM ordered by the UAE for some reason. The French model is very nice and I'm sure quite capable especially with all the available MICA missiles as well and the MICA NG etc. But those Beghaminis are just so sweet with their own incredible systems, especially the AESA radar that can switch to PESA instantaneously along with other system comms. That mast and just size and appearance is superb and I can see why the EN is using it a lot more than the French FREMM it seems. Not only that, but ordering quite a few more is only an indication they prefer the Italian one over the French one quite a bit more as well as there was talk that the French FREMM is considerably more extensive and costly to maintain. That seems a bit strange but it is what it is, I guess.
> 
> One of the neat things I've noticed about the EN is their superb navigation abilities and especially their speed at being able to quickly begin operating all these new and incredible ships they've bought on their own. How we heard nothing from outsiders except for negative criticism about the usual "logistical nightmare" stuff looool and now we've seen the EN's captains and crews commanding and cruising those ships with the utmost proficiency and mastery it's just impressive as heck and suggestive that not only did they take advantage of their training with the French and Italians, but they seem to have innate abilities to command such ships from the storied tradition of the Egyptian Navy. Their selection of crew and of course captains is very strict and we see the results. As a recreational boater, I know how difficult it is to dock a simple 30 footer lol and I see how these fellas in the EN bring these massive ships so close to the docks before letting the tugs finish the last push-ins is really something. And they don't even use any tugs with the Mistrals because of its propulsion system makes it easy to dock without any tug help which is just incredibly impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be quite something. They'll have to reinforce the deck at the areas where they would be firing these missiles is my guess, just looking at that brutal rocket flaming and pressure from your picture that it would cause some serious damage to the current deck the way it's constituted. Just assuming that they might need to double-plate and harden that area to protect it. But it's a great idea by you. Add that offensive capability to the possible naval Pantsir CIWS that they seem to be currently contracting and those big ships should be ready to receive the Katrans and be fully operational!
> 
> Some new pics of the EAF Rafales refueling with the French A330 MRTTs from a few weeks ago. @Lord Of Gondor , those EAF Rafales are so sweet-looking I bet you guys get the same feeling when you see the Indian ones, ey?
> 
> View attachment 775271
> 
> View attachment 775272
> 
> View attachment 775273
> 
> Interesting we occasionally see one or two empty backseater.
> 
> View attachment 775274


Sadly too expensive for the Indian Air Force/Navy. FBW aircraft with a lot of fuel and are ridiculously reliable, will be a gigantic force multiplier.Hope the prices can get more competitive for nations like India to afford these aircraft.Good wishes to the EAF as always.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Bright Star-2021 Multinational Military Exercise launched this year with participation of 21 allied countries between observers & participants with troops..The main activities of the Exercise will be conducted in Mohammed Naguib military base and Alexandria Naval Base.












The Egyptian army launches four joint military drills at the same time:

- The large-scale Multinational military exercise Bright Star-2021 
- Joint training for Special Forces operators of Egypt & Cyprus 
- Egyptian-US (SOF) Training on CT activities 
- Joint Naval exercise with the UAE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433456400424910853

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

South Korean Minister of National Defense Suh Wook said to have discussed several military cooperation projects with President El-Sisi and his Egyptian counterpart Zaki, including cooperation between the Egyptian naval industries and South Korean shipbuilder Hyundai Heavy Industries (HHI).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Few days old video of Zayed-3 naval exercise


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433520125924237314
Forgot to mention, UAE also recently bought Falaj-3 OPVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Bright Star-2021 Multinational Military Exercise launched this year with participation of 21 allied countries between observers & participants with troops..The main activities of the Exercise will be conducted in Mohammed Naguib military base and Alexandria Naval Base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian army launches four joint military drills at the same time:
> 
> - The large-scale Multinational military exercise Bright Star-2021
> - Joint training for Special Forces operators of Egypt & Cyprus
> - Egyptian-US (SOF) Training on CT activities
> - Joint Naval exercise with the UAE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433456400424910853



When is this gonna take place? And why is Qatar not invited?

Aside from that interesting Pakistan is involved in this exercises


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> When is this gonna take place?



Right now. Just started a few days ago last week, Check out @The SC 's post #7,937 it actually shows Egypt is currently involved in 4 different exercises.



Titanium100 said:


> And why is Qatar not invited?



EDIT: They are actually participants in an observational capacity (if I'm not mistaken) out of the total of 21 nations, just as is Pakistan this time around. But, there still needs to be quite a bit of political "issues" worked out with them first before we kiss and make up completely. Glad you didn't ask why Turkey isn't involved lmao.



Titanium100 said:


> Aside from that interesting Pakistan is involved in this exercises



This is an old time exercise that dates back close to 1982/83 I believe was the first one and Pakistan ended up being quite the participant with naval forces (I posted pics of them before) and other land forces as well as Turkey was doing air-air refueling qualifications and as the political dynamics with not only Egypt's riff with Turkey, but Pakistan's and US/NATO due to the war in Afghanistan, tensions built up a little and the exercise ended up getting smaller due to US and Egyptian budgets as it was huge and cost a lot, and so some members were dropped as well as they opted out themselves. But nicely things are slowly returning to normal again.

Part of the training the last few exercises was SAR Medivac and nice to see the Egyptian units working with US ones using the new AW-139s instead of the Mi-17 they used last time.











The US has the largest military contingent participating 2nd to Egypt with 600 personnel showing up for this one. A lot of armor and CT exercises on the docket.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tameem

I don't see Indian flag there, Why Not? Egypt has more good relations with India than Pakistan afterall, Any explanations?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Wing Loong 1*





Some Chinese military websites have reported that Egypt has 76 Wing Loong 1 aircraft acquired in the period 2015-2017 and 32 Wing Loong 1D aircraft contracted in 2018, with a total of 108 aircraft.


*Wing Loong 1D*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Not sure if this was posted before, but this is some great footage from the Zayed-3 air force exercise last month.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426777589801275392
UAE has some great pilots according to members here with connections to ex PAF pilots working in training roles and almost all pilots and crew are of Emirati origin. Btw their Mirage got a gun kill on a F-22 in the late 2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure if this was posted before, but this is some great footage from the Zayed-3 air force exercise last month.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426777589801275392
> UAE has some great pilots according to members here with connections to ex PAF pilots working in training roles and almost all pilots and crew are of Emirati origin. Btw their Mirage got a gun kill on a F-22 in the late 2000s.



great footages from Zayed-3 the cinamatography is nice.

Why doesn't Egypt just go ahead and join the Peninsula shield military alliance because they are anyways defacto members of that military alliance currently as it stands together with other players such as Jordan is also a defacto member.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Peter Lurssen, owner of the leading German shipbuilding company, Lurssen, will visit Egypt next month to present his plan to the Egyptian navy commander and President Sisi, to establish a huge marine arsenal and facilities south of the Suez Canal to manufacture civilian and military naval vessels, including light combat naval vessels (OPV).

German experts will provide their extensive experience in the field with technology support..

The company seeks to win this offer and build combat naval units in the facility in Egypt at an appropriate price instead of importing them from Western companies at great prices..

There will be cooperation with Croatian experts for the design of the marine pieces..

Peter Lurssen seeks to win this plan and solicitate the Egyptians instead of buying marine ships from European companies.

There are 4 shipbuilders that submitted bids to Egypt: Italian Fincantieri, French Ocea, Dutch Damen and Spanish Navantia. European companies seek to compete with each other to win Egyptian contracts, and each of them offers more attractive offers than the other.

Egypt wants 20 OPV ships and 6 corvettes..

Peter Lurssen visited Egypt five times, during which he met with President Sisi, and he visited the Alexandria Arsenal since before, and he will visit Egypt soon to present his plan and offers to Egypt to establish an industrial base for military and civil ships near the Suez Canal and to meet Egypt's needs of marine vessels locally.

https://www.africaintelligence.com/...w5zXsxZthvwv1xUqtOPRxLp-6dgSQKit9M_97FObNVXRI


Lurssen light corvettes











Croatian experts will most likely come from: Brodosplit Shipyard the biggest Croatian shipyard with a long tradition and experience in designing and building various types of ships, always significant in their class.

Area of expertise:

Shipbuilding
Offshore/onshore engineering carpentry
Industrial plant & engineering
Engine & machinery
Construction in civil engineering
Renewable energy







https://www.eldmarc.com/brodosplit-...5rn059iBTr1uk-bbX72TxYwIhZ6FfzdOJrT0E0jLVLvEg

So as we said earlier, the deal is huge, and it is a long-term partnership to enter Egypt in the era of civil and military marine industry with German technology..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure if this was posted before, but this is some great footage from the Zayed-3 air force exercise last month.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426777589801275392
> UAE has some great pilots according to members here with connections to ex PAF pilots working in training roles and almost all pilots and crew are of Emirati origin. Btw their Mirage got a gun kill on a F-22 in the late 2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> UAE has some great pilots



It does, all you have to do is look at some of the battle footage from the Houthis and this specific one from 2018, where a UAE F-16 had made either a "special delivery" to Sanaa or was doing recon. But either way, the Houthis had this brand new FLIR system they were showing off and fired 2 missiles (at least that's what we see in the video they put out) and the best part is watching the UAE pilot do what he did with the aircraft. First is to get it going in afterburner and reach that Mach speed quickly, then he gains altitude for the thinner air and distance himself as well. Then you can see his terrific use of flares at that speed while he's performing the flying duties, sparing them to account for several missiles instead of dumping them all in one shot like you see many times. That strategy seems to work very well as clearly the first missile is fooled by the flares, but the best part IMO is what he does with the 2nd missile in this video. When you watch it carefully, you can see how his situational awareness is incredibly spot on under such frighteningly exhausting circumstances and he still seems calm while flying the aircraft at supersonic speeds that he times his move just perfectly to dodge the missile. If you watch it carefully, he pulls the nose up just thousands of a second before the missile makes its final move to come down and hit the aircraft and that slight nose up pull he does is what makes the difference. Could have distanced it enough to not allow the proximity fuse to go off also since we know their missiles are equipped with PFs because of the one that went off near the Saudi F-15 that also managed to escape. Some great stuff if you watch that detail I mentioned here and when you put all those factors together, are enough to make you aware of how well trained and capable they are.

UAE's F-16 Dodge Yemen Air Defense Missile Attack Over Capital Of Sanaa #UAE #Dubai #Yemen - YouTube



The SC said:


> There are 4 shipbuilders that submitted bids to Egypt: Italian Fincantieri, French Ocea, Dutch Damen and Spanish Navantia. European companies seek to compete with each other to win Egyptian contracts, and each of them offers more attractive offers than the other.
> 
> Egypt wants 20 OPV ships and 6 corvettes..



This will be a very difficult decision for Egypt to make since the relationship with Lurssen and Fincantieri is excellent and especially with all the massive, previous purchases between the submarines and the MEKOs (as far as German aspect is concerned and not necessarily just the specific builder) and of course, the Berghaminis and future ones on order that seem to be quite active in the EN. All those countries are storied maritime builders as well which makes it even more difficult. The only issue with Lurssen of course if their ties with Israel and if that would factor in the decision at the end. Exciting to see who they chose.



The SC said:


>



The near future of the next stage in stealth design and wouldn't it be something to see Egypt pump out ships in this configuration in the Middle East and Africa. Very exciting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> This will be a very difficult decision for Egypt to make since the relationship with Lurssen and Fincantieri is excellent and especially with all the massive, previous purchases between the submarines and the MEKOs (as far as German aspect is concerned and not necessarily just the specific builder) and of course, the Berghaminis and future ones on order that seem to be quite active in the EN. All those countries are storied maritime builders as well which makes it even more difficult. The only issue with Lurssen of course if their ties with Israel and if that would factor in the decision at the end. Exciting to see who they chose.
> 
> 
> 
> The near future of the next stage in stealth design and wouldn't it be something to see Egypt pump out ships in this configuration in the Middle East and Africa. Very exciting.


I believe Egypt will build its arsenal in cooperation with Lurssen to acquire the German technologies.. And when it comes to ships.. mostly the military ones.. the license and ToT can be acquired from the other bidders..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

6th of October Medal. created from a fallen plane of the enemy from the battle of October. ( Not 100% accurate translation)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Some Chinese military websites have reported that Egypt has 76 Wing Loong 1 aircraft acquired in the period 2015-2017 and 32 Wing Loong 1D aircraft contracted in 2018, with a total of 108 aircraft.



Yes, I've read similar numbers and then you can also add the other types it has at least tested and most likely picked up a few of. It's really quite something and this type of technology is a good example of having large numbers of, for sure.



The SC said:


> I believe Egypt will build its arsenal in cooperation with Lurssen to acquire the German technologies.. And when it comes to ships.. mostly the military ones.. the license and ToT can be acquired from the other bidders..



Very true. You wonder if for example if they did what you said, then went and asked Fincatieri for ToT to build their own Berghaminis that the Italians would hold a grudge for not being picked for the entire package? Maybe not show the grudge in an obvious manner but then raise the prices significantly? lol. 

I haven't seen a lot of good pics come out of Bright Star, yet anyway but the few I found...

EAF Apache behind Major Tracy Norris of the Texas Airmen with Egyptian Air Marshall Lieutenant General Abbas touring the Cairo West airbase and then posing for a pic. Apache looks good, even with the blue duds. 







EAF Mi-24 Hind beastly overshadowing the Chinook and mixed special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, I've read similar numbers and then you can also add the other types it has at least tested and most likely picked up a few of. It's really quite something and this type of technology is a good example of having large numbers of, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. You wonder if for example if they did what you said, then went and asked Fincatieri for ToT to build their own Berghaminis that the Italians would hold a grudge for not being picked for the entire package? Maybe not show the grudge in an obvious manner but then raise the prices significantly? lol.
> 
> I haven't seen a lot of good pics come out of Bright Star, yet anyway but the few I found...
> 
> EAF Apache behind Major Tracy Norris of the Texas Airmen with Egyptian Air Marshall Lieutenant General Abbas touring the Cairo West airbase and then posing for a pic. Apache looks good, even with the blue duds.
> 
> View attachment 777167
> 
> 
> EAF Mi-24 Hind beastly overshadowing the Chinook and mixed special forces.
> 
> View attachment 777169


The Italians will be happy to sell more with ToT.. not the whole Tot for the Berghamini.. that is too much to ask even if you propose more money!.. but the full ToT of the OPVs is possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Peter Lurssen, owner of the leading German shipbuilding company, Lurssen, will visit Egypt next month to present his plan to the Egyptian navy commander and President Sisi, to establish a huge marine arsenal and facilities south of the Suez Canal to manufacture civilian and military naval vessels, including light combat naval vessels (OPV).
> 
> German experts will provide their extensive experience in the field with technology support..
> 
> The company seeks to win this offer and build combat naval units in the facility in Egypt at an appropriate price instead of importing them from Western companies at great prices..
> 
> There will be cooperation with Croatian experts for the design of the marine pieces..
> 
> Peter Lurssen seeks to win this plan and solicitate the Egyptians instead of buying marine ships from European companies.
> 
> There are 4 shipbuilders that submitted bids to Egypt: Italian Fincantieri, French Ocea, Dutch Damen and Spanish Navantia. European companies seek to compete with each other to win Egyptian contracts, and each of them offers more attractive offers than the other.
> 
> Egypt wants 20 OPV ships and 6 corvettes..
> 
> Peter Lurssen visited Egypt five times, during which he met with President Sisi, and he visited the Alexandria Arsenal since before, and he will visit Egypt soon to present his plan and offers to Egypt to establish an industrial base for military and civil ships near the Suez Canal and to meet Egypt's needs of marine vessels locally.
> 
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...w5zXsxZthvwv1xUqtOPRxLp-6dgSQKit9M_97FObNVXRI
> 
> 
> Lurssen light corvettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croatian experts will most likely come from: Brodosplit Shipyard the biggest Croatian shipyard with a long tradition and experience in designing and building various types of ships, always significant in their class.
> 
> Area of expertise:
> 
> Shipbuilding
> Offshore/onshore engineering carpentry
> Industrial plant & engineering
> Engine & machinery
> Construction in civil engineering
> Renewable energy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eldmarc.com/brodosplit-...5rn059iBTr1uk-bbX72TxYwIhZ6FfzdOJrT0E0jLVLvEg
> 
> So as we said earlier, the deal is huge, and it is a long-term partnership to enter Egypt in the era of civil and military marine industry with German technology..



Location wise it is quite stragetic and also an under water tunnel linking to KSA will come handy even tho there is already road link via Jordan but adding an extra source won't harm either

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Air Defense Forces managed to win the third place in the “Clear Sky” competition within the 2021 International Military Games in China. 

Brigadier General Ali Ragaei, captain of the Egyptian team, also won the best captain award in the competition.






The Russian team won the second place, the silver medal, and the Chinese team won the gold medal. The other places were distributed as follows: “Belarus team ranked 4th, Uzbekistan ranked 5th, and Venezuela ranked 6th..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Air Defense Forces managed to win the third place in the “Clear Sky” competition within the 2021 International Military Games in China.
> 
> Brigadier General Ali Ragaei, captain of the Egyptian team, also won the best captain award in the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Russian team won the second place, the silver medal, and the Chinese team won the gold medal. The other places were distributed as follows: “Belarus team ranked 4th, Uzbekistan ranked 5th, and Venezuela ranked 6th..



Here's a short clip. They should adopt that digital camo which looks pretty good. QBZ-95 6x6 amphibious was flying!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430644500158947332

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The new magnificent Russian Kh-58USHK-IR anti-air defense missile is the latest version of the Kh-58 anti-radar missile..






This version features a modern design and a passive seeker that can passively monitor all radars. In addition to a thermal detector, if the hostile air-defense systems turn off the radar or work with the intermittent pulse, the missile will also detect the radar thermally..The missile is guided by inertial INS, passive seeker and IR thermal seeker.. This missile represents a great danger to air defense systems.

The missile is also distinguished by the fact that it can be carried internally on the fifth generation fighters or on the external suspension points on the *MiG and Sukhoi* fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The CZ 805 BREN-2 Czech combat rifle appeared in the Egyptian army, which was its first appearance in Egypt. It is of the eastern caliber 39 x 7.62 mm, and there is a version of it with a NATO caliber of 5.56 mm.






Egypt had contracted on the Czech rifle CZ-807 before..with efforts to obtain the right to manufacture it to be the main rifle in the Egyptian army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The CZ 805 BREN-2 Czech combat rifle appeared in the Egyptian army, which was its first appearance in Egypt. It is of the eastern caliber 39 x 7.62 mm, and there is a version of it with a NATO caliber of 5.56 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt had contracted on the Czech rifle CZ-807 before..with efforts to obtain the right to manufacture it to be the main rifle in the Egyptian army.



That was a while ago, wasn't it? I remember them talking about doing this back in 2016/17. Figured they either didn't get a contract done or agree on a deal and moved on since we would only see a few soldiers with one here and there on special occasions and such, kinda like in the below pics from this past week during the Cyprus special forces exercise. Very decent rifle to produce and have as the army's main issued rifle. I personally think it's a great selection because of its size, weight and all its technical capabilities. It sounds like they might've put it on the backburner back then and have now reached an agreement perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Bright Star Maneuver 2021 from September 2-17, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Bright Star Maneuver 2021 from September 2-17, 2021



This one has been a pretty big one so far. A lot of activities happening between several of the forces and other participating members, kinda like back in the 80's when it was new and many countries were participating and conducting quite the exercise. Having the Mohamed Naguib Center they built a few years ago specifically for these large, joint military exercises with all the terrific amenities to make each staff and their superiors very comfortably stationed throughout the entire 2 weeks has certainly made it much easier than in the past. That's probably a big reason for being able to comfortably host such a large contingency of militaries.

Also the usual, familiar passing of jets over the pyramids was highlighted a couple of days ago with probably the first flight of a Eurofighter Typhoon belonging to the UK, along with a few EAF F-16s, Rafale and I what appears to be a pair of US F-15s. Sometimes it's tough to distinguish those and MiG-29s in rough pics. But I'm pretty sure they're part of the US' F-15 Strike Es that have come to the exercise.






A lot of really great footage and pics also. This one below of EAF F-16s loaded with GBU-12s (which you can't really see very well in this pic) and LANTIRN pods is pretty cool along with others like the refueling exercises and things of that sort. Maybe we'll get someone to post those pics instead of either you or me lol. 

Notice the mixture of canopy types. I thought that was very interesting as I had not noticed that much different ones before. 






Block 52s doing a lot of participating exercise with the Hellenic air force including this air refueling with a US KC-135.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice pics, all EAF. Really looks like a logistical nightmare looool. @Wilhelm II 

Mirage 2000 x2
Rafale x2
MiG-29M x2
& F-16 x2






And over the Suez Canal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

British "Eurofighter Typhoon" fighter planes participated *for the first time in history* in maneuvers with the Egyptian Air Force through the Bright Star maneuver.!??






The United Kingdom Air Force had decided to early take out 30 Eurofighter Typhoon Trench 1 fighters from service by 2025 in an unexpected move after there was an intention to develop them and keep them in service until 2040.

International media also reported earlier that Egypt is interested in Eurofighter Typhoon fighters, as it was informed that the Egyptian army is conducting negotiations with Italy in this regard within the framework of the “deal of the century” signed by the two sides, which included Egypt’s acquisition of a group of highly advanced weapons from Italy, including frigates. “Frame Bergamini” and advanced training satellites and aircraft… 

These British fighters may be a good opportunity for the Egyptian Air Force, especially in terms of price. The first cross version is said to lack a lot of capabilities, so it can be purchased at a reasonable price and later upgraded to more advanced versions, especially in terms of radar. 

These aircraft have only 2500 flying hours and are tempting to buy and then upgrading them later, and they are still able to give another 20 years or more if they are developed and extend their life to 7000-7500 flight hours.

Noteworthy is that these are Tranch 1 block 5+ known as Typhoon FGR4.. dedicated to Air-to-air, air-to-ground and reconnaissance capabilities..The FGR4 has from June 2008 achieved the required standard for multi-role operations..

They can be upgraded either by the UK, Italy or Germany..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> British "Eurofighter Typhoon" fighter planes participated *for the first time in history* in maneuvers with the Egyptian Air Force through the Bright Star maneuver.!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Kingdom Air Force had decided to early take out 30 Eurofighter Typhoon Trench 1 fighters from service by 2025 in an unexpected move after there was an intention to develop them and keep them in service until 2040.
> 
> International media also reported earlier that Egypt is interested in Eurofighter Typhoon fighters, as it was informed that the Egyptian army is conducting negotiations with Italy in this regard within the framework of the “deal of the century” signed by the two sides, which included Egypt’s acquisition of a group of highly advanced weapons from Italy, including frigates. “Frame Bergamini” and advanced training satellites and aircraft…
> 
> These British fighters may be a good opportunity for the Egyptian Air Force, especially in terms of price. The first cross version is said to lack a lot of capabilities, so it can be purchased at a reasonable price and later upgraded to more advanced versions, especially in terms of radar.
> 
> These aircraft have only 2500 flying hours and are tempting to buy and then upgrading them later, and they are still able to give another 20 years or more if they are developed and extend their life to 7000-7500 flight hours.
> 
> Noteworthy is that these are Tranch 1 block 5+ known as Typhoon FGR4.. dedicated to Air-to-air, air-to-ground and reconnaissance capabilities..The FGR4 has from June 2008 achieved the required standard for multi-role operations..
> 
> They can be upgraded either by the UK, Italy or Germany..


Not only that, but there are two dry supply ships, C130J transport planes, and AWACS Sentry

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439440360535732228

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> British "Eurofighter Typhoon" fighter planes participated *for the first time in history* in maneuvers with the Egyptian Air Force through the Bright Star maneuver.!??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The United Kingdom Air Force had decided to early take out 30 Eurofighter Typhoon Trench 1 fighters from service by 2025 in an unexpected move after there was an intention to develop them and keep them in service until 2040.
> 
> International media also reported earlier that Egypt is interested in Eurofighter Typhoon fighters, as it was informed that the Egyptian army is conducting negotiations with Italy in this regard within the framework of the “deal of the century” signed by the two sides, which included Egypt’s acquisition of a group of highly advanced weapons from Italy, including frigates. “Frame Bergamini” and advanced training satellites and aircraft…
> 
> These British fighters may be a good opportunity for the Egyptian Air Force, especially in terms of price. The first cross version is said to lack a lot of capabilities, so it can be purchased at a reasonable price and later upgraded to more advanced versions, especially in terms of radar.
> 
> These aircraft have only 2500 flying hours and are tempting to buy and then upgrading them later, and they are still able to give another 20 years or more if they are developed and extend their life to 7000-7500 flight hours.
> 
> Noteworthy is that these are Tranch 1 block 5+ known as Typhoon FGR4.. dedicated to Air-to-air, air-to-ground and reconnaissance capabilities..The FGR4 has from June 2008 achieved the required standard for multi-role operations..
> 
> They can be upgraded either by the UK, Italy or Germany..



You know how this guy feels about the EFTs. I say do it immediately if not sooner, although I do have a reluctance as far as the EAF purchasing the half-used British Typhoons. Even if it's a good deal, something just tells me to stick with the Italians and the latest Tranch with the AESA radar and all the new goodies. I would think that if they are part of that mega deal, that they would even be priced at a discount rate also. Obviously not as cheap as the British ones would be, or even as numerous as I would think the UKs number of Typhoons are up in the 40s or even 50s? But the difference is probably night and day, not to mention the upkeep on brand new aircraft vs ones that have a half life left in them. Either way, VERY exciting that they're thinking of doing this. Time to retime the Mirage 2Ks and replace those 2 squadrons with brand spanking new EFTs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> Not only that, but there are two dry supply ships, C130J transport planes, and AWACS Sentry



Joker, what is the latest you're hearing about the Su-35s, ma bro? Something is making me very uneasy about that whole situation and I worry for some reason that the deal was canceled, despite all the jets that were ready for delivery and claimed to have been delivered etc. and all the pics we saw and posted. 

I can't help but get the feeling that they had to cancel the deal because of US pressure and CAATSA and the fact that the US wants to keep as much of its share in Egypt's weapon's purchases, especially fighter jets and maybe there's an F-15 deal to replace the loss of the Sukhoi 35s that will suddenly slap us in the face?

I'm only asking because for sure by now we would have seen pics AND video of them in Egypt with Egyptian insignia. The fact that we've seen nothing to this point is very worrisome TBH. Give me some good new ya basha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Joker, what is the latest you're hearing about the Su-35s, ma bro? Something is making me very uneasy about that whole situation and I worry for some reason that the deal was canceled, despite all the jets that were ready for delivery and claimed to have been delivers etc. and all the pics we saw and posted.
> 
> I can't help but get the feeling that they had to cancel the deal because of US pressure and CAATSA and the fact that the US wants to keep as much of its share in Egypt's weapon's purchases, especially fighter jets and maybe there's an F-15 deal to replace the loss of the Sukhoi 35s that will suddenly slap us in the face?
> 
> I'm only asking because for sure by now we would have seen pics AND video of them in Egypt with Egyptian insignia. The fact that we've seen nothing in all this time is very worrisome TBH. Give me some good new ya basha!


It is not in Egypt’s interest to announce the receipt of the Su-35 now, as what I know is that after receiving the entire order for 30 fighters, it will be at the end of next year. In the inauguration of the first phase of the administrative capital after the completion of the transfer of all government headquarters there, where a military parade, the first of its kind since the eighties, is being prepared in the People’s Square in the administrative capital and the inauguration of new forces on the lines of rapid intervention.
The appearance of the Su-35 does not concern me because I am sure that it will be received very well 
The important thing now is to make sure of the additional deal of the same fighter for 24 fighters received from 2024 to 2026 
And the new naval tender for 20 pov ships and from 6 to 10 heavy crofts and 2 non-heavy frigates Italian extra option

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> It is not in Egypt’s interest to announce the receipt of the Su-35 now, as what I know is that after receiving the entire order for 30 fighters, it will be at the end of next year. In the inauguration of the first phase of the administrative capital after the completion of the transfer of all government headquarters there, where a military parade, the first of its kind since the eighties, is being prepared in the People’s Square in the administrative capital and the inauguration of new forces on the lines of rapid intervention.
> The appearance of the Su-35 does not concern me because I am sure that it will be received very well
> The important thing now is to make sure of the additional deal of the same fighter for 24 fighters received from 2024 to 2026
> And the new naval tender for 20 pov ships and from 6 to 10 heavy crofts and 2 non-heavy frigates Italian extra option



Mmmm.....ok, so nothing definitive it sounds like. I know all that business about not announcing etc. But there is always a pic or two that sneaks out or a little surprise or something of that sort. The fact we have seen nothing is somewhat leading in the other direction. But I guess we'll have to wait and see. Thank you for the answer, or whatever you call that LOL! Just joking. Eshta ya ma3alem.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

What if we approach 2030 without AMRAAMs? Will we consider Chinese fighters like the JF-17?
I’m eager to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> What if we approach 2030 without AMRAAMs? Will we consider Chinese fighters like the JF-17?
> I’m eager to hear your thoughts.



Can you be more specific about "AMRAAMs"? Because we have AMRAAMs in the R-77 and possibly a few other of the Russian variants that we don't know about just yet if they purchased them with the MiG-29Ms or not, such as the super deadly R-37 and a couple of others, especially the R-27ER (and even other variants of the deadly R-27) which is a MUST missile to have. Those could -- and absolutely should -- also come with the Su-35s IF that order hasn't been kiobashed!

Also the MICA IR for the Rafale is considered a BVR despite its range topping out around 60km. 60kms is certainly beyond visual range and its Probability of Kill is very high because of its incredible maneuverability very advanced tech already built into it by MBDA. From the seeker to the data link etc. It's a really outstanding missile and the MICA NG (Next Generation) has just come out which is supposed to be a phenomenal missile that will likely join the EAF's stockpile.

There's also the Meteor which we know the EAF has ordered and at some point we will see it mounted on the EAF's Rafales once they upgrade the existing jets to the F3R standard so they are the same as the newly ordered batch of 30 jets which are all F3R standard and will be coming with the meteor missile.

So that's pretty much it. The EAF is already BVR capable (and will only get better in the next couple of years) with both its western and eastern fighters. Granted the western ones are mostly relegated to the Rafales despite the F-16s having the AIM-7 Sparrow which is also a BVR missile, just not a "shoot and forget" and requires a bit more work from the pilot's perspective. But with wingmen and good flying techniques and training, they can make it quite deadly and dangerous to the enemy which I'm sure they've been on top of that for a long time.

So please define what you mean by "being without AMRAAMs." I think the only thing that would make that question work is if you're referring to a "domestically produced" and successfully tested and very capable air to air missile, then that would work. But it doesn't really help with having the JF-17 or Chinese fighters as other options. Or if you mean doing a ToT with the JF-17 or Chinese and building a domestic missile in that way?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The development of the old contract of the Rafale is going well now, in conjunction with the beginning of the development of the French fighters, as the development does not take time for that, and the French contract entered into force with 30 fighters with the Almart 330 to refuel 
In 2019, France reached the acquisition of a company called Dolphin to manufacture guidance chips for Skulls This year, a contract was signed for the acquisition of 100 more scallops from France for the Egyptian Air Force, and 25 of the first deal was obtained free of charge due to the delay in delivery.


ARCH٤R said:


> What if we approach 2030 without AMRAAMs? Will we consider Chinese fighters like the JF-17?
> I’m eager to hear your thoughts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The late Field Marshal Muhammad Hussein Tantawi.. God rest his soul..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The late Field Marshal Muhammad Hussein Tantawi.. God rest his soul..




الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويسكنه فسيح جناته

He was quite the participant in the October war, part of a tank crew belonging to the ill-fated 14th armored brigade and he survived the battle of the Chinese Farm where the 14th suffered tremendous losses but delayed the enemy enough for support to come and block the west side. Sadly Sadat didn't want to do that in fear of moral deflation among the troops. He should have listened to Shazly. Either way, FM Tantawy was part of the 14th legendary with their tanks and great soldiers who sacrificed their lives for the country to take back its land from the land-stealing enemy.

Pic of a young FM Tantawi during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

China buys *36 Ka-52K Katran helicopters or *Ka-52M from Russia






Hope they are not the ones that were intended for EN.. because they were 36 too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Hope they are not the ones that were intended for EN.. because they were 36 too..



I'm telling you, bro. Something ain't right with the Russian deals. We should've seen much more than 'nothing' so far, don't you agree? Especially the Su-35s and the Katrans go back even further. Sounds like they put all Russian deals on the backburner which sucks TBH, especially the Su-35s since that would've been the EAF's first heavy fighter with a lot of future promise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm telling you, bro. Something ain't right with the Russian deals. We should've seen much more than 'nothing' so far, don't you agree? Especially the Su-35s and the Katrans go back even further. Sounds like they put all Russian deals on the backburner which sucks TBH, especially the Su-35s since that would've been the EAF's first heavy fighter with a lot of future promise.


It is intriguing somehow.. but like you just said; since that would've been the EAF's first *heavy* fighter..I believe it needs a lot of training both pilots and crew on the ground to master the plane completely before inducting it.. as for the Katran ..My guess is it is not an urgent matter..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is intriguing somehow.. but like you just said; since that would've been the EAF's first *heavy* fighter..I believe it needs a lot of training both pilots and crew on the ground to master the plane completely before inducting it...



They did send them to Russia for pre-training prior to delivery of the first 5 that supposedly came, so it might be already plenty of time for them to have gotten used to that aircraft, but maybe not. Maybe you're right but I have that sick feeling for some reason. Probably just because we haven't seen a single pic of one or two in a hanger or on the tarmac or whatever. Just like the MiG-29M when that first pic leaked with Al Mansouri checking it out in the brand new hanger. We'll have to wait and see. If we don't see one or two by EDEX, then I'll be convinced that they canned the contract because of US pressure. If we do, I'll take it all back!



The SC said:


> as for the Katran ..My guess is it is not an urgent matter..



Always a positive attitude! We shall see with those also. They had no problem going out and ordering 23+ AW-139s & 149s and several of those have already been delivered. Granted that's probably a much less complicated build than the Ka-52Ks. But it is a little indicative of timing with how they've been able to quickly execute a contract. 

A nice pic anyway!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> They did send them to Russia for pre-training prior to delivery of the first 5 that supposedly came, so it might be already plenty of time for them to have gotten used to that aircraft, but maybe not. Maybe you're right but I have that sick feeling for some reason. Probably just because we haven't seen a single pic of one or two in a hanger or on the tarmac or whatever. Just like the MiG-29M when that first pic leaked with Al Mansouri checking it out in the brand new hanger. We'll have to wait and see. If we don't see one or two by EDEX, then I'll be convinced that they canned the contract because of US pressure. If we do, I'll take it all back!
> 
> 
> 
> Always a positive attitude! We shall see with those also. They had no problem going out and ordering 23+ AW-139s & 149s and several of those have already been delivered. Granted that's probably a much less complicated build than the Ka-52Ks. But it is a little indicative of timing with how they've been able to quickly execute a contract.
> 
> A nice pic anyway!
> 
> View attachment 779704


China signed for SU-35 in 2015 and received 4 in 2016 and 10 more in 2017 and still 10 more in 2018.. and don't forget that China operates the SU-27 since the 90's....China was sanctioned about the SU-35 and S-400 by the US it in 2017..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> They did send them to Russia for pre-training prior to delivery of the first 5 that supposedly came, so it might be already plenty of time for them to have gotten used to that aircraft, but maybe not. Maybe you're right but I have that sick feeling for some reason. Probably just because we haven't seen a single pic of one or two in a hanger or on the tarmac or whatever. Just like the MiG-29M when that first pic leaked with Al Mansouri checking it out in the brand new hanger. We'll have to wait and see. If we don't see one or two by EDEX, then I'll be convinced that they canned the contract because of US pressure. If we do, I'll take it all back!
> 
> 
> 
> Always a positive attitude! We shall see with those also. They had no problem going out and ordering 23+ AW-139s & 149s and several of those have already been delivered. Granted that's probably a much less complicated build than the Ka-52Ks. But it is a little indicative of timing with how they've been able to quickly execute a contract.
> 
> A nice pic anyway!
> 
> View attachment 779704





The SC said:


> China signed for SU-35 in 2015 and received 4 in 2016 and 10 more in 2017 and still 10 more in 2018.. and don't forget that China operates the SU-27 since the 90's....China was sanctioned about the SU-35 and S-400 by the US it in 2017..


If the CAATSA law is applicable to Egypt, why is the deal being produced so far? It was a fortiori to stop the deal, as happened with Indonesia, and it canceled its deal.


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> If the CAATSA law is applicable to Egypt, why is the deal being produced so far? It was a fortiori to stop the deal, as happened with Indonesia, and it canceled its deal.


Egypt's foreign minister said CAATSA or not ..it is a sovereign decision based on national security..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> Egypt's foreign minister said CAATSA or not ..it is a sovereign decision based on national security..


Therefore, if America wanted to punish Egypt, the aid would have been $1.4 billion, of which only 130 million was cut. It could have been stopped permanently, and it would have not allowed the release of armaments or the development of the Apache, which is now underway, version E, or a deal looming on the horizon regarding the Falcon, new development and purchase, and what America offered Egypt new armament, and all of this was stopped, knowing that the Sukhoi’s receipt of Egypt had already taken place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> Therefore, if America wanted to punish Egypt, the aid would have been $1.4 billion, of which only 130 million was cut. It could have been stopped permanently, and it would have not allowed the release of armaments or the development of the Apache, which is now underway, version E, or a deal looming on the horizon regarding the Falcon, new development and purchase, and what America offered Egypt new armament, and all of this was stopped, knowing that the Sukhoi’s receipt of Egypt had already taken place.
> View attachment 779752


*Understanding the Egyptian Military’s Perspective on the Su-35 Deal*

https://www.washingtoninstitute.org...ing-egyptian-militarys-perspective-su-35-deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The deal of the century between Egypt and Italy.. the parts executed up till now..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> China signed for SU-35 in 2015 and received 4 in 2016 and 10 more in 2017 and still 10 more in 2018.. and don't forget that China operates the SU-27 since the 90's....China was sanctioned about the SU-35 and S-400 by the US it in 2017..



China can certainly absorb whatever sanctions are put on it from the US. It can even turn around and sanction the US with it's tremendous worldwide economic clout, not to mention how much the US imports from China and the ginormous trades between the two countries. Let's be honest, as strong-minded as Egypt has been, it really can't afford too much of an economic war with the US. Neither does the US want to anger Egypt as we well know since it would much rather have Egypt as a content partner in the ME. So it's a bit complicated.

I also think that the Trump administration and Pompeo (whom the latter was the one who brought up the issue of the Su-35s and offered the F-15 in return) were much more pragmatic towards Egypt than this Biden administration which made it clear during the presidential campaign and before even being elected that there would be "no more favors for Trump's favorite dictator."

Aside from the disgusting insult that was, it's very clear as to the Biden admin.'s view towards Egypt and its military relationship with the US. I think the Trump admin would've been much more easy going and give in a little easier than this current one.




joker87 said:


> If the CAATSA law is applicable to Egypt, why is the deal being produced so far? It was a fortiori to stop the deal, as happened with Indonesia, and it canceled its deal.



Ma3lesh what does "fortiori mean? I can tell you that they could've easily told Egypt to end it and they would keep it out of the news. We haven't even seen any more pics out of Russia like we were seeing before. Remember we saw the satellite pic of 11 or 12 fighters in Russia ready for delivery? Assuming 5 were already delivered the Egypt that makes 17 at the most. So where are pics of the remaining 13 in Russia still? Something is not right.



joker87 said:


> Therefore, if America wanted to punish Egypt, the aid would have been $1.4 billion, of which only 130 million was cut. It could have been stopped permanently, and it would have not allowed the release of armaments or the development of the Apache, which is now underway, version E, or a deal looming on the horizon regarding the Falcon, new development and purchase, and what America offered Egypt new armament, and all of this was stopped, knowing that the Sukhoi’s receipt of Egypt had already taken place.
> View attachment 779752



The aid is not tied to these purchases. The partial aid stoppage was due to human rights activities. The Democrats are well known to play the human rights card and favor the good treatment of the MB. So the Su-35 and CAATSA would be via economic sanctions or separate deals with the US, not the military aid.



The SC said:


> The deal of the century between Egypt and Italy.. the parts executed up till now..



This fella did an excellent video about the possible co-production of South Korean military equipment in Egypt that you posted in the SK/Egypt thread and that was where he made it abundantly clear that the KAI KF-21 Bormae has an Israeli radar and the entire avionics package was also full of Israeli crap. But @Indos doesn't think so and says differently, while Wiki mentions there is a lot of Israeli influence in the radar and avionics. I think I'll take Indos' word since Indonesia is 20% stake in that aircraft and probably has better first hand knowledge. 

Either way, I don't think that jet is suited for Egypt which is why the Su-35s are so important. They open the door for the superb Su-57 which will work very well for Egypt.

Although, this is one of my pet peeves about the entire Flanker line that they've been also inundated with Israeli CRAP. The Algerians had their first batch of Su-30MKAs and after a few years of operating them and ready to perform an overhaul, they opened the spine and cockpit guts only to find the star of David stamped on half the crap lmao! How they didn't know this before hand is just as surprising. This, I guarantee, would never happen to anything purchased by the EGY military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> China can certainly absorb whatever sanctions are put on it from the US. It can even turn around and sanction the US with it's tremendous worldwide economic clout, not to mention how much the US imports from China and the ginormous trades between the two countries. Let's be honest, as strong-minded as Egypt has been, it really can't afford too much of an economic war with the US. Neither does the US want to anger Egypt as we well know since it would much rather have Egypt as a content partner in the ME. So it's a bit complicated.
> 
> I also think that the Trump administration and Pompeo (whom the latter was the one who brought up the issue of the Su-35s and offered the F-15 in return) were much more pragmatic towards Egypt than this Biden administration which made it clear during the presidential campaign and before even being elected that there would be "no more favors for Trump's favorite dictator."
> 
> Aside from the disgusting insult that was, it's very clear as to the Biden admin.'s view towards Egypt and its military relationship with the US. I think the Trump admin would've been much more easy going and give in a little easier than this current one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma3lesh what does "fortiori mean? I can tell you that they could've easily told Egypt to end it and they would keep it out of the news. We haven't even seen any more pics out of Russia like we were seeing before. Remember we saw the satellite pic of 11 or 12 fighters in Russia ready for delivery? Assuming 5 were already delivered the Egypt that makes 17 at the most. So where are pics of the remaining 13 in Russia still? Something is not right.
> 
> 
> 
> The aid is not tied to these purchases. The partial aid stoppage was due to human rights activities. The Democrats are well known to play the human rights card and favor the good treatment of the MB. So the Su-35 and CAATSA would be via economic sanctions or separate deals with the US, not the military aid.
> 
> 
> 
> This fella did an excellent video about the possible co-production of South Korean military equipment in Egypt that you posted in the SK/Egypt thread and that was where he made it abundantly clear that the KAI KF-21 Bormae has an Israeli radar and the entire avionics package was also full of Israeli crap. But @Indos doesn't think so and says differently, while Wiki mentions there is a lot of Israeli influence in the radar and avionics. I think I'll take Indos' word since Indonesia is 20% stake in that aircraft and probably has better first hand knowledge.
> 
> Either way, I don't think that jet is suited for Egypt which is why the Su-35s are so important. They open the door for the superb Su-57 which will work very well for Egypt.
> 
> Although, this is one of my pet peeves about the entire Flanker line that they've been also inundated with Israeli CRAP. The Algerians had their first batch of Su-30MKAs and after a few years of operating them and ready to perform an overhaul, they opened the spine and cockpit guts only to find the star of David stamped on half the crap lmao! How they didn't know this before hand is just as surprising. This, I guarantee, would never happen to anything purchased by the EGY military.



If any one wants to get good information about KF 21, they can just read my thread, and personally I know some Indonesian KFX/IFX engineers, both very senior and junior level

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> A very nice post!



Teslam. You can delete that post if it's better. I only quoted that part so you can do that. So why the delay? It seems unusually long.


----------



## joker88

https://ria.ru/20210720/mig-35-1741957753.html


New contract MiG-35


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Asalaam people, I have been following this thread for a long time before finally deciding to chime in, couldnt keep the excitement in for so long, so ill be joining this thread of El om al Dunya misr!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

Michini said:


> Despite huge numbers in both quality and quantity. The Egyptians are still so afraid of us haha😂😂😂


technically without US support if your neighbors decided to really turn it on
short of using nuclear, Israel has no chance of survival...
So in some ways I respect what you have done with your country, I really do
but I wont overplay it and say Israel is a nation of Giga Chads...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Michini said:


> Despite huge numbers in both quality and quantity. The Egyptians are still so afraid of us haha😂😂😂


We can see a nervous laugh right there! HaHaHa..


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> https://ria.ru/20210720/mig-35-1741957753.html
> 
> 
> New contract MiG-35


Tactical report said two MIG-35 deals were signed with two nations and a third is pending because the third nation wants to know more about the fighter plane.. it also said that the AESA radar is operational on it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Tactical report said two MIG-35 deals were signed with two nations and a third is pending because the third nation wants to know more about the fighter plane.. it also said that the AESA radar is operational on it..


Thats most definitely egypt, they always talk about acquiring an aesa capable aircraft, and since they have a big supply if migs, would be too good of an opportunity to miss out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Thats most definitely egypt, they always talk about acquiring an aesa capable aircraft, and since they have a big supply if migs, would be too good of an opportunity to miss out.


It is very possible.. since Russia has decided officially to cover all its export deals in secrecy..
Egypt has promised to buy more Mig-35s if it was armed with the R-77-1..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> It is very possible.. since Russia has decided officially to cover all its export deals in secrecy..
> Egypt has promised to buy more Mig-35s if it was armed with the R-77-1..


I seriously don't know why migs get such a terrible rep. Those were the older mig 29s when the soviet union was on its last pillar, thats literaly like calling f 16s without or even with early amraams trash. Little seem to care about migs nowadays, egypt should definetly take advantage of this and buy up to 200 if you ask me. Than should purchase the license and rights to build the mig 35 locally, this would give serious capabilities and MUCH needed experience on how to manufacture fighterjets. After all its 4++ gen with all the good stuff. Not a heavy class fighter like su 35, but its a start, and a medium class fighter. If you ask me, replace the entire f16 fleet with mig 35s and be done with all the troubles that came with it. F16 will always have a special place in my heart, but what good is a gun with no trigger? No amraam means no good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Asalaam people, I have been following this thread for a long time before finally deciding to chime in, couldnt keep the excitement in for so long, so ill be joining this thread of El om al Dunya misr!



Welcome ya Basha. Good to have you and it's about time ma man! 
What state are you in? I'm in MA are you anywhere near?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Thats most definitely egypt, they always talk about acquiring an aesa capable aircraft, and since they have a big supply if migs, would be too good of an opportunity to miss out.



Let's hope that the Zhuk-AE radar is in fact complete and part of that new aircraft systems and that it has thoroughly been tested and all possible new quirks that belong to new systems when they are first introduced and go through baby growing pains and have been dealt with and fixed.

You wonder if they also picked up the thrust vector control option on that MiG-35. Knowing it is not a standard option with that model but rather an option the buyer can chose to add, and IF the Su35SEs are in fact in Egypt and they all come standard with TVC, then maybe the EAF chose to add it to this batch as well? My guess is probably not because of cost. But it would certainly increase that batch's maneuverability by quite a bit and make it an incredible, low speed fighter. 

But I do agree with you in that they should order this bird in huge numbers. I had mentioned that way back, right when the first order of the MiG-29M/35 were complete. I had said they should at least order another 56 like the first order for a total of 112. That's a very respectable number since they still have to pay for the 2nd order of 30 Rafales and more missiles as well as the meteors and that fighter jet also needs to have its numbers increased beyond 77 aircraft IMO.

What's your opinion regarding the Eurofighter Typhoons? 
1) Should they even entertain the thought? Or would it be to much of a "logistical nightmare"? lol
3 If you do, would you make deal for the available British Typhoons with they're half life left, despite that fact AND that they're all older tranch 1 models?
4) Or would you go with the latest tranch and the newest of the AESA and weapons package etc. from Italy in that mega deal with the Berghminni FREMMs etc.?
5) Would you retire the the Mirage 2Ks and replace them with these EFTs, or create a new squadron(s)?



The SC said:


> It is very possible.. since Russia has decided officially to cover all its export deals in secrecy..
> Egypt has promised to buy more Mig-35s if it was armed with the R-77-1..



They actually said that, ma bro? Where and when? 

Can you give me your opinion on those questions also that I asked Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose? Would like to hear your opinion on those as well as @Philip the Arab and @joker87 and anyone else who would like to chime in.

They also need to show us that they either already have the R-27ER for the current MiGs and they better be coming with the Su-35SEs. These things really irritate the ever living jumgabangaboonga out of me man I tell you. You have one of the best 4th gen aircraft out there and you don't maximize its weapons capabilities?? Does that make any sense to you ma bro? UGHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Welcome ya Basha. Good to have you and it's about time ma man!
> What state are you in? I'm in MA are you anywhere near?


Yes I'm in MA

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope that the Zhuk-AE radar is in fact complete and part of that new aircraft systems and that it has thoroughly been tested and all possible new quirks that belong to new systems when they are first introduced and go through baby growing pains and have been dealt with and fixed.
> 
> You wonder if they also picked up the thrust vector control option on that MiG-35. Knowing it is not a standard option with that model but rather an option the buyer can chose to add, and IF the Su35SEs are in fact in Egypt and they all come standard with TVC, then maybe the EAF chose to add it to this batch as well? My guess is probably not because of cost. But it would certainly increase that batch's maneuverability by quite a bit and make it an incredible, low speed fighter.
> 
> But I do agree with you in that they should order this bird in huge numbers. I had mentioned that way back, right when the first order of the MiG-29M/35 were complete. I had said they should at least order another 56 like the first order for a total of 112. That's a very respectable number since they still have to pay for the 2nd order of 30 Rafales and more missiles as well as the meteors and that fighter jet also needs to have its numbers increased beyond 77 aircraft IMO.
> 
> What's your opinion regarding the Eurofighter Typhoons?
> 1) Should they even entertain the thought? Or would it be to much of a "logistical nightmare"? lol
> 3 If you do, would you make deal for the available British Typhoons with they're half life left, despite that fact AND that they're all older tranch 1 models?
> 4) Or would you go with the latest tranch and the newest of the AESA and weapons package etc. from Italy in that mega deal with the Berghminni FREMMs etc.?
> 5) Would you retire the the Mirage 2Ks and replace them with these EFTs, or create a new squadron(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> They actually said that, ma bro? Where and when?
> 
> Can you give me your opinion on those questions also that I asked Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose? Would like to hear your opinion on those as well as @Philip the Arab and @joker87 and anyone else who would like to chime in.
> 
> They also need to show us that they either already have the R-27ER for the current MiGs and they better be coming with the Su-35SEs. These things really irritate the ever living jumgabangaboonga out of me man I tell you. You have one of the best 4th gen aircraft out there and you don't maximize its weapons capabilities?? Does that make any sense to you ma bro? UGHHHHH!!!!!!!!


Oh I got alot of opinions my guy lol. Honestly I use to be heavy on the logistics issue, but seeing that Egypt procures equipment for very specific needs, and has been doing this for decades, its not that big a deal. What I Really think is that keep the supplementation, but go for majority russo-french aircraft. Typhoons are beautiful birds, truly one of the best planes, but honestly, I personally think we should stick to the rafale since we are getting LARGE numbers of em, unless if the typhoons are relegated to maybe a specific purpose, but hey maybe I'll change my mind. And if they typhoons are selected,GO ITALIAN, those are the best versions for getting teeth for the eaf (as well as meteors etc) not to mention they come with those beastly berghaminis, egypt needs as much as possible as fast as possible. Also you get more for your buck, imagine egypt being fully self sufficient and making its own name in the arms industry...what a dream. That tech transfer from Italys drone program is a must at this point to compete with other powers.As far as the mirage crafts go, personally this is just me, but keep them and upgrade them to state of the art french level, there are loads of these jets around the world, and India is looking to retire their 50 remaining jets, so take advantage and scoop em up. I would love egypt to replace the f16 with a mix of mig 35s and mirage 2000s. I personally would love egypt to get its hands on the Emirati and greek mirage as well, like I said, I want the eaf to be more organized, but with the same 3-4 aircrafts it'll truly master.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt should practice operations at Perim island airbase built by the UAE in case they need an airbase in the Red Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Yes I'm in MA



You gotta be kidding me? lool what a small world! @Hamartia Antidote , dig this, bro! 



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Oh I got alot of opinions my guy lol. Honestly I use to be heavy on the logistics issue, but seeing that Egypt procures equipment for very specific needs, and has been doing this for decades, its not that big a deal. What I Really think is that keep the supplementation, but go for majority russo-french aircraft. Typhoons are beautiful birds, truly one of the best planes, but honestly, I personally think we should stick to the rafale since we are getting LARGE numbers of em, unless if the typhoons are relegated to maybe a specific purpose, but hey maybe I'll change my mind. And if they typhoons are selected,GO ITALIAN, those are the best versions for getting teeth for the eaf (as well as meteors etc) not to mention they come with those beastly berghaminis, egypt needs as much as possible as fast as possible. Also you get more for your buck, imagine egypt being fully self sufficient and making its own name in the arms industry...what a dream. That tech transfer from Italys drone program is a must at this point to compete with other powers.As far as the mirage crafts go, personally this is just me, but keep them and upgrade them to state of the art french level, there are loads of these jets around the world, and India is looking to retire their 50 remaining jets, so take advantage and scoop em up. I would love egypt to replace the f16 with a mix of mig 35s and mirage 2000s. I personally would love egypt to get its hands on the Emirati and greek mirage as well, like I said, I want the eaf to be more organized, but with the same 3-4 aircrafts it'll truly master.



Very nice. Feel free to share as much as you want. For me, there isn't enough of this type of discussion.

I think a lot of people are leaning towards replacing the F-16 because of the success of the Rafale and of course, its capabilities not to mention one of the main issues in getting away from downgraded US weapons. But it's interesting to read @joker87 's post where he mentions a major development coming up with the Falcons which is being drawn up as we speak. I think the US has gotten the picture that finally their monopoly on the EAF's purchase power has almost been nullified. 

Russia is a separate issue and eventually we'll find out what the story is if the Su-35SEs show face or not. I was giving them until EDEX as a cutoff timestamp where I will be convinced one way or the other, but that might not be enough time. I think March or April of 2022 will be my cutoff date if we see them or not by then will be the determining factor, despite Joker's post reaffirming their presence in the Egypt. But I think it's too much to wait until the new capital opening ceremony to see them as I think that is a bit of a long way from now and way too much time. But also seeing what happens with the F-16s will be very interesting. Imagine if the US says "ok, part of the upgrade we will give you are new AIM-120 missiles after having the F-16 also for almost 40 years?!!?!?! lmao. It's almost like they deserve an F-You at that point. 

As far as the Mirage 2Ks, I was and still am favoring their complete replacement with the Typhoons. The problem is the UK ones vs the Italian ones. The UK ones are a large number if I'm not mistaken somewhere in the 50s at a relatively low price and open for major upgrades as time goes by with half their lifespan on the frame still available. Almost too good a deal to give up.

But then the Italian mega deal includes 24 latest tranche Typhoons with all the latest goodies which are part of the package to make the mega deal work! So I wouldn't want to see that kyboshed because they decided to buy the cheaper UK ones. Get them both? lol But I do think it is definitely time to retire the Mirage 2Ks which were bought in 1981! They're 40 years old, ma bro! A7A! lol

At the same time, I truly believe that the EAF operated those Mirage 2Ks as a separate and almost special squadron, almost like a special operations squadron and nothing better than replacing them with an incredible aircraft like the Typhoon to carry out their secret missions.

Chinese HQ-2 radar in Egypt.






And a nice pic of EAF Rafale making a low pass over Hellenic F-16s at Cairo West airport during Bright Star 21. I'm a little perturbed by the yellow smoke. Bad fuel content or bad engine? That's almost never seen coming out of a Rafale's rear end! It's something you usually see on the Tu-160's engine in the RuAF, but rarely a Rafale. It usually bleeds yellow smoke just like that. Strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> You gotta be kidding me? lool what a small world! @Hamartia Antidote , dig this, bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Feel free to share as much as you want. For me, there isn't enough of this type of discussion.
> 
> I think a lot of people are leaning towards replacing the F-16 because of the success of the Rafale and of course, its capabilities not to mention one of the main issues in getting away from downgraded US weapons. But it's interesting to read @joker87 's post where he mentions a major development coming up with the Falcons which is being drawn up as we speak. I think the US has gotten the picture that finally their monopoly on the EAF's purchase power has almost been nullified.
> 
> Russia is a separate issue and eventually we'll find out what the story is if the Su-35SEs show face or not. I was giving them until EDEX as a cutoff timestamp where I will be convinced one way or the other, but that might not be enough time. I think March or April of 2022 will be my cutoff date if we see them or not by then will be the determining factor, despite Joker's post reaffirming their presence in the Egypt. But I think it's too much to wait until the new capital opening ceremony to see them as I think that is a bit of a long way from now and way too much time. But also seeing what happens with the F-16s will be very interesting. Imagine if the US says "ok, part of the upgrade we will give you are new AIM-120 missiles after having the F-16 also for almost 40 years?!!?!?! lmao. It's almost like they deserve an F-You at that point.
> 
> As far as the Mirage 2Ks, I was and still am favoring their complete replacement with the Typhoons. The problem is the UK ones vs the Italian ones. The UK ones are a large number if I'm not mistaken somewhere in the 50s at a relatively low price and open for major upgrades as time goes by with half their lifespan on the frame still available. Almost too good a deal to give up.
> 
> But then the Italian mega deal includes 24 latest tranche Typhoons with all the latest goodies which are part of the package to make the mega deal work! So I wouldn't want to see that kyboshed because they decided to buy the cheaper UK ones. Get them both? lol But I do think it is definitely time to retire the Mirage 2Ks which were bought in 1981! They're 40 years old, ma bro! A7A! lol
> 
> At the same time, I truly believe that the EAF operated those Mirage 2Ks as a separate and almost special squadron, almost like a special operations squadron and nothing better than replacing them with an incredible aircraft like the Typhoon to carry out their secret missions.
> 
> Chinese HQ-2 radar in Egypt.
> 
> View attachment 780122
> 
> 
> And a nice pic of EAF Rafale making a low pass over Hellenic F-16s at Cairo West airport during Bright Star 21. I'm a little perturbed by the yellow smoke. Bad fuel content or bad engine? That's almost never seen coming out of a Rafale's rear end! It's something you usually see on the Tu-160's engine in the RuAF, but rarely a Rafale. It usually bleeds yellow smoke just like that. Strange.
> 
> View attachment 780139


Aw man, I love those deltas. Mirage 2000s could've been stockpiled and upgraded to the best variants, sort of like iran with the f 14 tomcat, if egypt was serious with the French and knew about the regulations with minute mans weaponry, they maybe could've taken the French route and collaborated to make the Mirage 4000,gaining amazing technical skills and experience in aircraft manufacturing, THAT would've been epic. Can definatly see the influence of the 4000 on the rafale, I mean that jet is beautiful on its own, French deltas are some of my favorite aircrafts. Idk if I would trust the brittish 100% on the deal tho, yea a cheaper deal with lots of upgrades, but they're so close to the American eagle, plus I hear union jack isn't too happy with the problems that are apparent in the f 35 they operate so there's that as well. 

Just a pic of the what could've been the amazing delta 4000 That I snagged from the net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Aw man, I love those deltas. Mirage 2000s could've been stockpiled and upgraded to the best variants, sort of like iran with the f 14 tomcat, if egypt was serious with the French and knew about the regulations with minute mans weaponry, they maybe could've taken the French route and collaborated to make the Mirage 4000,gaining amazing technical skills and experience in aircraft manufacturing, THAT would've been epic. Can definatly see the influence of the 4000 on the rafale, I mean that jet is beautiful on its own, French deltas are some of my favorite aircrafts. Idk if I would trust the brittish 100% on the deal tho, yea a cheaper deal with lots of upgrades, but they're so close to the American eagle, plus I hear union jack isn't too happy with the problems that are apparent in the f 35 they operate so there's that as well.
> 
> Just a pic of the what could've been the amazing delta 4000 That I snagged from the net
> View attachment 780141


Indian Air Force boosts its fighter fleet with 24 used Mirage 2000 planes

September 17, 2021
https://digichat.info/indian-air-fo...th-24-used-mirage-aircraft-india-latest-news/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Indian Air Force boosts its fighter fleet with 24 used Mirage 2000 planes
> 
> September 17, 2021
> https://digichat.info/indian-air-fo...th-24-used-mirage-aircraft-india-latest-news/





The SC said:


> Indian Air Force boosts its fighter fleet with 24 used Mirage 2000 planes
> 
> September 17, 2021
> https://digichat.info/indian-air-fo...th-24-used-mirage-aircraft-india-latest-news/


Well, there goes my dream for the Mirage 2000 fleet for eaf 😐,still, when other nations plan to get rid of em, egypt should scoop them asap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Well, there goes my dream for the Mirage 2000 fleet for eaf 😐,still, when other nations plan to get rid of em, egypt should scoop them asap


Emiratis might get rid of theirs soon in the next 5-8 or so years if they acquire another platform to replace them which could be the Rafale F4 possibly. Emirati Mirages are highly customized and have multiple local made munitions integrated on them.

Al Tariq which are a locally made/assembled version of the Umbani from Denel was seen on EAF Mirages recently. Up until recently the UAE mostly just assembled but now they got the R&D staff from Denel and Emirati citizen engineers and have a ton of new things under development including cruise, and anti ship missiles.

Btw you can check out "Made in the UAE" thread if you are interested in this topic more and I will answer any questions you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Well, there goes my dream for the Mirage 2000 fleet for eaf 😐,still, when other nations plan to get rid of em, egypt should scoop them asap


Not really.. France has a lot of them to sell.. but it depends on what EAF really wants .. The UAE too but you need to wait for a while..


Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope that the Zhuk-AE radar is in fact complete and part of that new aircraft systems and that it has thoroughly been tested and all possible new quirks that belong to new systems when they are first introduced and go through baby growing pains and have been dealt with and fixed.
> 
> You wonder if they also picked up the thrust vector control option on that MiG-35. Knowing it is not a standard option with that model but rather an option the buyer can chose to add, and IF the Su35SEs are in fact in Egypt and they all come standard with TVC, then maybe the EAF chose to add it to this batch as well? My guess is probably not because of cost. But it would certainly increase that batch's maneuverability by quite a bit and make it an incredible, low speed fighter.
> 
> But I do agree with you in that they should order this bird in huge numbers. I had mentioned that way back, right when the first order of the MiG-29M/35 were complete. I had said they should at least order another 56 like the first order for a total of 112. That's a very respectable number since they still have to pay for the 2nd order of 30 Rafales and more missiles as well as the meteors and that fighter jet also needs to have its numbers increased beyond 77 aircraft IMO.
> 
> What's your opinion regarding the Eurofighter Typhoons?
> 1) Should they even entertain the thought? Or would it be to much of a "logistical nightmare"? lol
> 3 If you do, would you make deal for the available British Typhoons with they're half life left, despite that fact AND that they're all older tranch 1 models?
> 4) Or would you go with the latest tranch and the newest of the AESA and weapons package etc. from Italy in that mega deal with the Berghminni FREMMs etc.?
> 5) Would you retire the the Mirage 2Ks and replace them with these EFTs, or create a new squadron(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> They actually said that, ma bro? Where and when?
> 
> Can you give me your opinion on those questions also that I asked Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose? Would like to hear your opinion on those as well as @Philip the Arab and @joker87 and anyone else who would like to chime in.
> 
> They also need to show us that they either already have the R-27ER for the current MiGs and they better be coming with the Su-35SEs. These things really irritate the ever living jumgabangaboonga out of me man I tell you. You have one of the best 4th gen aircraft out there and you don't maximize its weapons capabilities?? Does that make any sense to you ma bro? UGHHHHH!!!!!!!!


This was announced by the head of the Russian Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation, Dmitry Shugaev.. Also to accept other currencies instead of the dollar for military deals..
I believe all this was reported by RT..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Philip the Arab said:


> Emiratis might get rid of theirs soon in the next 5-8 or so years if they acquire another platform to replace them which could be the Rafale F4 possibly. Emirati Mirages are highly customized and have multiple local made munitions integrated on them.
> 
> Al Tariq which are a locally made/assembled version of the Umbani from Denel was seen on EAF Mirages recently. Up until recently the UAE mostly just assembled but now they got the R&D staff from Denel and Emirati citizen engineers and have a ton of new things under development including cruise, and anti ship missiles.
> 
> Btw you can check out "Made in the UAE" thread if you are interested in this topic more and I will answer any questions you have.
> 
> View attachment 780156


Thanks my man, ye been following this forum for a while so I'm familiar with the denel staff going and helping use with the al Tariq, egypt should follow suit and do what the emeritus are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Also @Gomig-21 my akhi, im for sure certain that those Su35s are gorging fuel in egypt right now as we speak, and nothing will change that. The biden administration has NOTHING on pharoah sisi himself. Everyone is talking about it. Next thing you know, we'll have a hundred of em as well as the Su57 to go with em. Did I forget to mention the Su75? Oh well they're coming to misr as well! Also crazy how we both are in the same state 🔥

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The most dangerous police operations to bring down the largest gun-manufacturing gang "real simulation"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

F15 order when


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope that the Zhuk-AE radar is in fact complete and part of that new aircraft systems and that it has thoroughly been tested and all possible new quirks that belong to new systems when they are first introduced and go through baby growing pains and have been dealt with and fixed.
> 
> You wonder if they also picked up the thrust vector control option on that MiG-35. Knowing it is not a standard option with that model but rather an option the buyer can chose to add, and IF the Su35SEs are in fact in Egypt and they all come standard with TVC, then maybe the EAF chose to add it to this batch as well? My guess is probably not because of cost. But it would certainly increase that batch's maneuverability by quite a bit and make it an incredible, low speed fighter.
> 
> But I do agree with you in that they should order this bird in huge numbers. I had mentioned that way back, right when the first order of the MiG-29M/35 were complete. I had said they should at least order another 56 like the first order for a total of 112. That's a very respectable number since they still have to pay for the 2nd order of 30 Rafales and more missiles as well as the meteors and that fighter jet also needs to have its numbers increased beyond 77 aircraft IMO.
> 
> What's your opinion regarding the Eurofighter Typhoons?
> 1) Should they even entertain the thought? Or would it be to much of a "logistical nightmare"? lol
> 3 If you do, would you make deal for the available British Typhoons with they're half life left, despite that fact AND that they're all older tranch 1 models?
> 4) Or would you go with the latest tranch and the newest of the AESA and weapons package etc. from Italy in that mega deal with the Berghminni FREMMs etc.?
> 5) Would you retire the the Mirage 2Ks and replace them with these EFTs, or create a new squadron(s)?
> 
> 
> 
> They actually said that, ma bro? Where and when?
> 
> Can you give me your opinion on those questions also that I asked Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose? Would like to hear your opinion on those as well as @Philip the Arab and @joker87 and anyone else who would like to chime in.
> 
> They also need to show us that they either already have the R-27ER for the current MiGs and they better be coming with the Su-35SEs. These things really irritate the ever living jumgabangaboonga out of me man I tell you. You have one of the best 4th gen aircraft out there and you don't maximize its weapons capabilities?? Does that make any sense to you ma bro? UGHHHHH!!!!!!!!


Indeed, Russia did not announce again about the contracting states for arms. We rely on the leaks after that, although we did not reach a conclusion after knowing what happened to the journalist who leaked information on the Egyptian deal from the Su-35.


camelguy said:


> F15 order when


Indeed, the F15 was requested in the eighties, and it was requested again during the Trump rule, with a squadron of F35s, and was rejected.


----------



## joker88

Lockheed Martin took the golden sponsor of the exhibition for a short time, knowing that the F16V acquired a new unknown customer, and from the confirmation that I received that the Egyptian exhibition in which I will be present announced the surprise contract and development of the Egyptian F16, the preparation from 72 to 100 fighters Block 52 or V, there are more than A base and an airport are already under construction in order to prepare the next, knowing that the College of Air Force and Air Defense has doubled the number of students enrolled.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434070663866818566

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

joker87 said:


> Indeed, the F15 was requested in the eighties, and it was requested again during the Trump rule, with a squadron of F35s, and was rejected.



That's unfortunate. 

Some squadrons of F15 eagles, air-air only with refuelers would be powerful for above sea ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

camelguy said:


> That's unfortunate.
> 
> Some squadrons of F15 eagles, air-air only with refuelers would be powerful for above sea ops


F-16Vs are quite deadly if Egypt can get AMRAAMs for them only.

F-16 Block 60 used by the UAEAF is probably more capable than most F-15s at air combat except those the most modern ones such as F-15SA, QA, EX.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Also @Gomig-21 my akhi, im for sure certain that those Su35s are gorging fuel in egypt right now as we speak, and nothing will change that. The biden administration has NOTHING on pharoah sisi himself. Everyone is talking about it. Next thing you know, we'll have a hundred of em as well as the Su57 to go with em. Did I forget to mention the Su75? Oh well they're coming to misr as well! Also crazy how we both are in the same state 🔥



Yes, hopefully the info Joker provided about eyeing an example in Egypt already and they're kept hidden for some stupid reason IMO is actually true and we'll see them eventually.

The Su57 is most definitely on my future hopes for the EAF. I'm quite involved on a Russian forum that brings the latest and greatest info on that platform and if you don't follow it like that, you miss out of how it's developing to date and how potent that aircraft actually is and instead, they only hear the outside noise which is nothing but negative. Oh it's not as stealthy as the American jets blah blah blah and all that horse dung. The Indians didn't do it any favors when they backed out of the FGFA program and their media trashed it.

People only like to hear the negative stuff because it's funner than good stuff. Just like news. But I'm so impressed with the Su-57 that I can't wait to see the EAF jump all over that thing and be the first to order it. But it looks like Algeria might beat us to it. But maybe if the EAF orders more numbers than Algeria, they might jump ahead of them.

Either way, whomever it is, they'll all have to wait until the RuAf receives its first 78 units before entertaining any export contracts. So it's a little ways down the road.

Yeah that was why I tagged my buddy Hamartia Antidote because he's also in MA and a couple others on this forum. Small world!

The latest sighting of 6 Egyptian Su-35SEs in Russia (I believe they are at the historical Demadova,) airport waiting for "something" to be done to them.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, hopefully the info Joker provided about eyeing an example in Egypt already and they're kept hidden for some stupid reason IMO is actually true and we'll see them eventually.
> 
> The Su57 is most definitely on my future hopes for the EAF. I'm quite involved on a Russian forum that brings the latest and greatest info on that platform and if you don't follow it like that, you miss out of how it's developing to date and how potent that aircraft actually is and instead, they only hear the outside noise which is nothing but negative. Oh it's not as stealthy as the American jets blah blah blah and all that horse dung. The Indians didn't do it any favors when they backed out of the FGFA program and their media trashed it.
> 
> People only like to hear the negative stuff because it's funner than good stuff. Just like news. But I'm so impressed with the Su-57 that I can't wait to see the EAF jump all over that thing and be the first to order it. But it looks like Algeria might beat us to it. But maybe if the EAF orders more numbers than Algeria, they might jump ahead of them.
> 
> Either way, whomever it is, they'll all have to wait until the RuAf receives its first 78 units before entertaining any export contracts. So it's a little ways down the road.
> 
> Yeah that was why I tagged my buddy Hamartia Antidote because he's also in MA and a couple others on this forum. Small world!
> 
> The latest sighting of 6 Egyptian Su-35SEs in Russia (I believe they are at the historical Demadova, airport waiting for "something" to be done to them.
> 
> View attachment 780299
> 
> 
> View attachment 780301


Filter the photos and look at the numbers, you will be amazed


----------



## The SC

Egypt is determined to arm its fighters with the* K-77M *air to air missile that has a range of 200 km, a speed of Mach 5, a seeker with APAA technology, with 64 modules, and an extended no-escape area.

According to Defense-aerospace.com, even the Russian Ministry of Defense is cautiously looking at the K-77M because of its high cost, but the Egyptians have made it clear that they are ready to purchase a large batch of MiG-29M fighters, if they will be equipped with this ammunition.. This missile was said by Western military circles that its spread would be considered a game-changer

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

camelguy said:


> Some squadrons of F15 eagles, air-air only with refuelers would be powerful for above sea ops



Iraq and Egypt are the only two countries to have been denied the AIM-120 out of all F-16 operators in the world, not just in the Arab world. And we're one of the 3 or 5 of the original users of that aircraft and the 4th largest operator of the platform. Even Jordan has them for theirs and they're closer to the heart of israel and made peace with that craphole way after and for much less time than Egypt has, yet...... I think the disdain is quite clear as to why the US politicians and representatives are not as respected in Egypt as far as military acquisitions are concerned.

Then when you see the trolling like the idiocy in the previous page where the moderators removed the quote (thank you BTW to whomever answered the report and took action) is ironically laughable!!!

That's why the following post is of utmost ignorance since 1, you never answer a trolling DB like that and 2 you watch them self imploded since that craphole is the reason why Egypt is denied the AIM-120. So now, who is afraid of whom, exactly? loooooooool.



Philip the Arab said:


> F-16Vs are quite deadly if Egypt can get AMRAAMs for them only.



Not sure what the upcoming surprise package entails for at least 120 aircraft that has been circulating the local news and that Joker mentioned, but something tells me that with the somewhat affirmation that the Su35s are in fact in Egypt and will be presented during the opening of the new capital, it doesn't seem like that would fly in the face of the Americans where they would finally allow them or the Viper upgrade -- if that's what it is -- while Egypt is still buying Russian and French aircraft and even intending to add many more MiG-35s on top of that. What's your opinion?



Philip the Arab said:


> F-16 Block 60 used by the UAEAF is probably more capable than most F-15s at air combat except those the most modern ones such as F-15SA, QA, EX.



The EX had it's lifespan raised from the Strike-E variant's 6000 hrs to 20,000 hrs lmao. That is so ridiculous it seems like a lie or not possible. But if anyone can do it, the Americans can.



joker87 said:


> Filter the photos and look at the numbers, you will be amazed



Can't do it. Can you tell us what the numbers are?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Iraq and Egypt are the only two countries to have been denied the AIM-120 out of all F-16 operators in the world, not just in the Arab world. And we're one of the 3 or 5 of the original users of that aircraft and the 4th largest operator of the platform. Even Jordan has them for theirs and they're closer to the heart of israel and made peace with that craphole way after and for much less time than Egypt has, yet...... I think the disdain is quite clear as to why the US politicians and representatives are not as respected in Egypt as far as military acquisitions are concerned.
> 
> Then when you see the trolling like the idiocy in the previous page where the moderators removed the quote (thank you BTW to whomever answered the report and took action) is ironically laughable!!!
> 
> That's why the following post is of utmost ignorance since 1, you never answer a trolling DB like that and 2 you watch them self imploded since that craphole is the reason why Egypt is denied the AIM-120. So now, who is afraid of whom, exactly? loooooooool.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the upcoming surprise package entails for at least 120 aircraft that has been circulating the local news and that Joker mentioned, but something tells me that with the somewhat affirmation that the Su35s are in fact in Egypt and will be presented during the opening of the new capital, it doesn't seem like that would fly in the face of the Americans where they would finally allow them or the Viper upgrade -- if that's what it is -- while Egypt is still buying Russian and French aircraft and even intending to add many more MiG-35s on top of that. What's your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> The EX had it's lifespan raised from the Strike-E variant's 6000 hrs to 20,000 hrs lmao. That is so ridiculous it seems like a lie or not possible. But if anyone can do it, the Americans can.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't do it. Can you tell us what the numbers are?


Then iraq and egypt are probably doing something right if they have been denied amraams...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Then iraq and egypt are probably doing something right if they have been denied amraams...



Iraq and Egypt are the Sigma chads of the Arab world, always looking to blow up the enemy.

Can't say the same for the rest of the Arabs wielding AIM-120!

The good old days, US knows what we'd do with the AMRAAM. We may get Rafale tho, 2 French Rafales just trained with our F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

camelguy said:


> Iraq and Egypt are the Sigma chads of the Arab world, always looking to blow up the enemy.
> 
> Can't say the same for the rest of the Arabs wielding AIM-120!
> 
> The good old days, US knows what we'd do with the AMRAAM.


Well jordan is the only one id consider close that uses amraams and wants to get stuff done, after all, those were the guys that started the arab revolt in ww1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Well jordan is the only one id consider close that uses amraams and wants to get stuff done, after all, those were the guys that started the arab revolt in ww1



Morocco for example is not going to do anything. Neither the GCC.

But that's ok, we can't beat Israel conventionally. The actual threat is from Turkey and Iran trying to crawl into Arab countries every time the US causes chaos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

camelguy said:


> Morocco for example is not going to do anything. Neither the GCC.
> 
> But that's ok, we can't beat Israel conventionally. The actual threat is from Turkey and Iran trying to crawl into Arab countries every time the US causes chaos.


Funny thing is that people are sobbing over a potential persian takeover of the levant when there was"someon" in the 1980s that was keeping persia at bay,hmm I wonder who that was???


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Funny thing is that people are sobbing over a potential persian takeover of the levant when there was"someon" in the 1980s that was keeping persia at bay,hmm I wonder who that was???



You're speaking of sheikh Saddam the warhero. Allah Azza wa Jal has punished us Iraqis for not appreciating this man, and I apologize to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

camelguy said:


> You're speaking of sheikh Saddam the warhero. Allah Azza wa Jal has punished us Iraqis for not appreciating this man, and I apologize to him.


Even tho saddam did some horrid things, he should've stayed in power, Iraq was on its way to becoming a second arab leader, what if wgypt and Iraq collaborated with one another? Would've been something. now I feel bad for all the Iraqis that have to live through this


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Then iraq and egypt are probably doing something right if they have been denied amraams...



Yes, this goes back to the October War, actually.



camelguy said:


> The good old days, US knows what we'd do with the AMRAAM.



That's what I'm telling Ramses (wow that sounded strange lmfao! Probably stranger if I said his whole name like I'm talking to a mummy ghost lololol), but Sa'ad Edin Al Shazly in his book said in his own words that he thought out of the entire air coalition, the Iraqi Hunters were the BEST performers, especially carrying out recon duties post cease fire. Several testaments to that from other sources as well. But when it comes from the Chief of Staff of the Egyptian military and who was responsible for setting up the crossing of the canal and much more, that holds its weight in gold!

There's a GREAT picture of a pair of Iraqi Hunters flying about 500 meters above the canal and right along it's path. I used to have it but lost it with my old computer and can't find it anymore. If anyone has that, please post it.

Anyway, even though the EAF performed sub-par during the early part of the war, but they spanked the Israelis silly over Mansoura in 1 hour on the 14th of October (which altered future operations for the israeli occupying air force as well as impact their further outlook of the EAF's capabilities post war and leading to this AMRAAM saga) as well as several winning engagement after that and towards the end of the war which is a huge part of Israel crapping its pants every time the EAF gets a new weapon and must keep the pressure on the US and anyone else they can get to against the supply of any AMRAAMs. Now that is fear! Hopefully those days are numbered.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Well jordan is the only one id consider close that uses amraams and wants to get stuff done, after all, those were the guys that started the arab revolt in ww1



And BTW, just to be clear, there was no dissing on my part towards Jordan on any level in that comment. I was just pointing out how the US sees things differently when I would've thought Jordan would also be on the list because of its proximity and the fact it hadn't made peace for nearly as long as Egypt, yet none of that stuff seems to matter to those jerks.



camelguy said:


> You're speaking of sheikh Saddam the warhero. Allah Azza wa Jal has punished us Iraqis for not appreciating this man, and I apologize to him.



HUGE reason why Egypt was in a conundrum when they ended up forced to be part of the coalition to free Kuwait and participated with the 3rd Mechanized Division, the 4th Armored Division (which Tantawi was leading now that I remember), and with 35K men between both divisions, were originally positioned center north of the entire, armored attacking lineup, making their movements critical so as not to delay the entire formations behind them. Yet they kept delaying their advance and pretending not to understand central commands and made themselves look very incompetent. Funny because it makes you wonder if the Americans figured it out, that they were never going to shoot or kill a single Iraqi tank, soldier or personnel as per instruction by Mubarak himself. That was a horrible position for Egypt to be in even though Iraq has done some nasty stuff in Kuwait, we were still in debt from 1973 and couldn't do any killing of any kind. They handled their purposeful failure perfectly lmfao and ended up being the first to enter Kuwait as the liberators LOLOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Saddam Hussein

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Even tho saddam did some horrid things, he should've stayed in power, Iraq was on its way to becoming a second arab leader, what if wgypt and Iraq collaborated with one another? Would've been something. now I feel bad for all the Iraqis that have to live through this



Saddam didn't do much wrong, a lot of lies and propaganda against him. 

He should've wiped out Najaf in the 1991 uprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

camelguy said:


> Saddam didn't do much wrong, a lot of lies and propaganda against him.
> 
> He should've wiped out Najaf in the 1991 uprising.


Its funny because I had a convo with one of my friends on Iraq under saddam hussein. Dude, the Iraqi army at that time was a MENACE of a fighting force, only the egyptian army was comparable to them, as a manner of fact, alot of egyptian soldiers and maybe some officers served along their Iraqi counterparts. Only wrong thing with the Iraqi military was its airforce, but the army was a juggernaut of the middle east, Iranians suffered 3 times the casualties the Iraqis did. I believe that hadn't hussein not had that much decision making power, Iraq would've been able to capture and annex khuzestan and the shat al arab waterway. Yes loyalty is important but competency is the name of the game in warfare. Gangsterism in high military positions is poison to an armed force, and believe me, us egyptians know this better than anyone else, six day war anyone??? One name that comes to mind is abdelhakim amr...ABSOLUTLY UNQUALIFIED FOR THE JOB. Hadn't it been someone else in power and war resources not being diverted to Yemen, egypt could've possibly won the battle in Gaza, or at least, expand the war to 6 months. She truly had everything going for her, but her radars where turned off because of some "rebels" fighting in the desert, bro...you don't turn off your ENTIRE air defence when the enemy is right there. This topic eats us up because the pro israelis (and honestly, some turk and persian nationalists) use this to feul the arab incompetence trainfest. Thank God for people like saad el shaazly. I could go deeper and be all ranty about it, but ill leave it here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Can't do it. Can you tell us what the numbers are?


One ends in 92*26.. *meaning at least 17 SU-35S have been made so far for Egypt..the first was 9210






15 on this pic!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Iraq and Egypt are the only two countries to have been denied the AIM-120 out of all F-16 operators in the world, not just in the Arab world. And we're one of the 3 or 5 of the original users of that aircraft and the 4th largest operator of the platform. Even Jordan has them for theirs and they're closer to the heart of israel and made peace with that craphole way after and for much less time than Egypt has, yet...... I think the disdain is quite clear as to why the US politicians and representatives are not as respected in Egypt as far as military acquisitions are concerned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> One ends in 92*26.. *meaning 17 SU-35S have been made so far for Egypt..the first was 9210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 on this pic!


This picture is old and there is number 9230 in the picture at the airport
The factory is still in production, and the last picture inside the factory was more than four fighters under manufacture, if the hidden client was the owner of the other 34 fighters, including Egypt and Algeria.


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> This picture is old and there is number 9230 in the picture at the airport
> The factory is still in production, and the last picture inside the factory was more than four fighters under manufacture, if the hidden client was the owner of the other 34 fighters, including Egypt and Algeria.


Algeria did not contract the SU-35.. so it will be 64 for Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Opening new horizons for Egyptian-UAE cooperation through Al-Terras and Al-Otaiba talks*

Lieutenant-General Abdel Moneim Al Terras, Chairman of the Arab Organization for Industrialization, discussed with Anas Al Otaiba, Executive Director of the Emirates Council for Defense Companies in Abu Dhabi, the promotion and activation of communication between Arab Industrialization units and companies, and major Emirati companies on issues of common interest.






https://www.aoi.org.eg/news/فتح_آفا..._الإمارات_من_خلال_مباحثات_"التراس"_و"العتيبة"

Congratulations to Egypt and the UAE.. I believe there will be a huge joint manufacturing,.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt was the customer for the Palma air defense CIWS system apparently for the Mistrals.














Egypt Navy, Almaz-Antey, and Palma air defense systems


Egypt is said to be going ahead with a project to buy Palma shipborne ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> us egyptians know this better than anyone else, six day war anyone??? One name that comes to mind is abdelhakim amr...ABSOLUTLY UNQUALIFIED FOR THE JOB.


...the government recently named a school after him...


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Only wrong thing with the Iraqi military was its airforce


Not much, but the only confirmed Egyptian contribution to the war against Iran was Egyptian Mirage Vs carrying out jamming or Airstrikes.
(The Iranians probably claimed kills against them but they weren’t confirmed).




Two Egyptian Apaches at Mohamed Naguib Base.
@joker87 should we expect Egypt to reveal ST-700? Any idea of its specification?
There might also be a locally made Misr rifle...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

ARCH٤R said:


> ...the government recently named a school after him...
> 
> Not much, but the only confirmed Egyptian contribution to the war against Iran was Egyptian Mirage Vs carrying out jamming or Airstrikes.
> (The Iranians probably claimed kills against them but they weren’t confirmed).
> View attachment 780695
> 
> Two Egyptian Apaches at Mohamed Naguib Base.
> @joker87 should we expect Egypt to reveal ST-700? Any idea of its specification?
> There might also be a locally made Misr rifle...


Such honor shouldn't be given to him, all those egyptian souls perished due to him, even nasser doesn't take the blame for this. Should've named it after Shaazly. As far is iran is concerned, I dont take their words as 100% what happened to that qaher 313 stealthcraft??? The karrar tank isn't even being mass-produced, also, it has Konctact 1 armor, kontact 5 at best, but I'm doubtful of that. But yea bro im here to stay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Speaking, your going to hear me fanboy alot about tanks and aircrafts, I love the dessault rafale for example,just wow. An elegant aircraft. Egypt should really put the sky camo it has on those mig 29s for their rafales too, would be excellent cloudcutters 











The French F3R that Egypt wants to upgrade to, Those meteors tho...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

The SC said:


> Egypt is determined to arm its fighters with the* K-77M *air to air missile that has a range of 200 km, a speed of Mach 5, a seeker with APAA technology, with 64 modules, and an extended no-escape area.
> 
> According to Defense-aerospace.com, even the Russian Ministry of Defense is cautiously looking at the K-77M because of its high cost, but the Egyptians have made it clear that they are ready to purchase a large batch of MiG-29M fighters, if they will be equipped with this ammunition.. This missile was said by Western military circles that its spread would be considered a game-changer


Just get Yakhont from Russia along with SU 35 and leave your enemies deal with it.It will be real game changer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

President El-Sisi discusses with the Vice President of Brazil strengthening military, security and trade cooperation and opportunities to benefit from investment opportunities available in Egypt.. "Mourao" affirms his country's understanding of the importance of the Nile River flow for Egyptian water and food security..

Lieutenant-General Mohamed Zaki, Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces, Minister of Defense and Military Production, met with Lieutenant-General Hamilton Moroa, Vice President of the Republic of Brazil, and his accompanying delegation, who is currently visiting Egypt on an official visit lasting several day.. The meeting dealt with discussing a number of issues of common interest in light of the fields of military cooperation and the transfer and exchange of experiences between the armed forces of both countries.

Egypt needs a powerful MLRS (so far there is none)!
Maybe we will see the Brazilian Astros with a range of 300 km! ..With the ability to fire cruise missiles..
and local manufacturing..











Egypt in military industrialization does not talk much, but acts, and we will see a lot in the coming years.. A mighty and advanced defense industry and manufacturing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Just get Yakhont from Russia along with SU 35 and leave your enemies deal with it.It will be real game changer


If you mean the K-300P *Bastion-P* with the P-800 *Oniks/Yakhont’s:*

https://navalpost.com/egypt-seeks-to-procure-russian-bastion-p-coastal-missile-system/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Great pic, 

Team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt was the customer for the Palma air defense CIWS system apparently for the Mistrals.
> 
> View attachment 780682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt Navy, Almaz-Antey, and Palma air defense systems
> 
> 
> Egypt is said to be going ahead with a project to buy Palma shipborne ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com


Palma and C-Wolf are two together to protect the landing


The SC said:


> If you mean the K-300P *Bastion-P* with the P-800 *Oniks/Yakhont’s:*
> 
> https://navalpost.com/egypt-seeks-to-procure-russian-bastion-p-coastal-missile-system/


Already available in the base of the Pinas average, only one battery


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Speaking, your going to hear me fanboy alot about tanks and aircrafts, I love the dessault rafale for example,just wow. An elegant aircraft. Egypt should really put the sky camo it has on those mig 29s for their rafales too, would be excellent cloudcutters
> 
> View attachment 780708
> 
> 
> View attachment 780709
> 
> 
> The French F3R that Egypt wants to upgrade to, Those meteors th
> The old deal is already under development





joker87 said:


> Palma and C-Wolf are two together to protect the landing
> 
> Already available in the base of the Pinas average, only one battery


The old deal is already under development


ARCH٤R said:


> ...the government recently named a school after him...
> 
> Not much, but the only confirmed Egyptian contribution to the war against Iran was Egyptian Mirage Vs carrying out jamming or Airstrikes.
> (The Iranians probably claimed kills against them but they weren’t confirmed).
> View attachment 780695
> 
> Two Egyptian Apaches at Mohamed Naguib Base.
> @joker87 should we expect Egypt to reveal ST-700? Any idea of its specification?
> There might also be a locally made Misr rifle...


So far, Chinese systems, light launchers, suicide drones, and DMD have been integrated into them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

В США рассказали, почему российский Су-35 — очень опасный противник


ВМС США больше всего беспокоит противокорабельная ракета «Оникс».




rusvesna.su

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Brazil: Possibilities







Brazilian experience and industry in Making the Scorpene submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Brazil: Possibilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazilian experience and industry in Making the Scorpene submarines


Oh boy, I knew someone was going to bring up the millennium once egypt and brazil copied up. Before I really got involved or joined this forum, I was heavily thinking that Egypt should buy "dozens" of these planes due to their cost and smaller size, which means ease of transport and maintenance. Can be used for air refueling, or even more, transport of personnel (paratroops) since refueling will be done by airbus mrtt. I really believe egypt should def get some of these since they got alot going for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Oh boy, I knew someone was going to bring up the millennium once egypt and brazil copied up. Before I really got involved or joined this forum, I was heavily thinking that Egypt should buy "dozens" of these planes due to their cost and smaller size, which means ease of transport and maintenance. Can be used for air refueling, or even more, transport of personnel (paratroops) since refueling will be done by airbus mrtt. I really believe egypt should def get some of these since they got alot going for them.


2 dozens of the KC-390 as first deal to get ToT for manufacturing it locally ( need negotiations with Boing too.. since it is a partner in this plane).. and selling to the Middle East and mostly to Africa.. TOT is the the new Egyptian policy in any new procurement..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Emirati official: *UAE defense industries companies will participate in "EDEX 2021"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Emirati official: *UAE defense industries companies will participate in "EDEX 2021"*


Hope we see enhanced cooperation between the two countries.

Joint projects in the field of missiles is the most important field where cooperation can be had. Combining the money, and engineers from both countries would be very effective.

Replacing systems like Kub, Buk, Pechora with a new jointly produced system would be very effective. Maybe even a jointly developed BVRAAM that could be developed into a SAM.

They just hired the radar expert they need for missile seekers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Hope we see enhanced cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> Joint projects in the field of missiles is the most important field where cooperation can be had. Combining the money, and engineers from both countries would be very effective.
> 
> Replacing systems like Kub, Buk, Pechora with a new jointly produced system would be very effective. Maybe even a jointly developed BVRAAM that could be developed into a SAM.


Yes there are studies and steps already taken in a substantial cooperation between Egypt and the UAE.. it is all over the net, mostly Arab news..

Yes the missile field is of utmost interest..

The Kub, Buk, Pechora were all modernized, they can take second line..New system are being worked on with many countries.. The accumulation of Technologies and expertise of both Egypt and the UAE will certainly produce new potent systems in many fields .. not only BVRAAM and SAM systems..

There are huge Military production projects going on in Egypt.. but not much talk.. as usual..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Yes there are studies and steps already taken in a substantial cooperation between Egypt and the UAE.. it is all over the net, mostly Arab news..
> 
> Yes the missile field is of utmost interest..
> 
> The Kub, Buk, Pechora were all modernized, they can take second line..New system are being worked on with many countries.. The accumulation of Technologies and expertise of both Egypt and the UAE will certainly produce new potent systems in many fields .. not only BVRAAM and SAM systems..
> 
> There are huge Military production projects going on in Egypt.. but not much talk.. as usual..


I really hate how they keep their mouths shut but its for the better, really gets me jittery because I REALLY wanna see what Egypt has made for national pride.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I really hate how they keep their mouths shut but its for the better, really gets me jittery because I REALLY wanna see what Egypt has made for national pride.


They will unveil some interesting things at EDEX including a new 3D radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I really hate how they keep their mouths shut but its for the better, really gets me jittery because I REALLY wanna see what Egypt has made for national pride.


You will see the obvious basic non-threatening military systems mostly the defensive ones.. the rest you will not see..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443250730199134223

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443250730199134223



Fill you in on some history; even as late as the early 80s, there were female police directing traffic in Cairo & Alexandria and their uniform was the same white like most today and in miniskirts and boots. Imagine that? How times have changed,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Fill you in on some history; even as late as the early 80s, there were female police directing traffic in Cairo & Alexandria and their uniform was the same white like most today and in miniskirts and boots. Imagine that? How times have changed,


That is why there were more city road accidents.. miniskirts..lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> That is why there were more city road accidents.. miniskirts..lol



lol. The entire world fad of the seventies' style was very prominent in Egypt at the same time. Long hair, bellbottom pants, turtle neck sweatshirts and miniskirts with boots. The latter to a certain extent, of course, but it was there. There is film of those female traffic police if I can find it I'll post it. It's interesting how Egypt's society just became very conservative through the years. 



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Oh boy, I knew someone was going to bring up the millennium once egypt and brazil copied up. Before I really got involved or joined this forum, I was heavily thinking that Egypt should buy "dozens" of these planes due to their cost and smaller size, which means ease of transport and maintenance. Can be used for air refueling, or even more, transport of personnel (paratroops) since refueling will be done by airbus mrtt. I really believe egypt should def get some of these since they got alot going for them.



They already operate 24 C-295s. Along with the 21 C-130s and the two stretch IL-76s, they seem pretty stocked up for cargo & personnel aircraft it seems. But there is a heavy duty on the EAF's C-130 fleet as they operate a lot of missions all over the world and their performance record is excellent despite that one terrible accident a while back. Maybe if they ToT'd it and sold it to African and ME countries would be good? I'd like to see them get something like a dozen C-17 Globe Masters. That is one heck of an aircraft, but the idea unfortunately is to shift away from US supplies. Not sure why they never ended up purchasing the A400M. That would fit nicely for sure a take a lot of pressure off the C-130 fleet.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. The entire world fad of the seventies' style was very prominent in Egypt at the same time. Long hair, bellbottom pants, turtle neck sweatshirts and miniskirts with boots. The latter to a certain extent, of course, but it was there. There is film of those female traffic police if I can find it I'll post it. It's interesting how Egypt's society just became very conservative through the years.
> 
> 
> 
> They already operate 24 C-295s. Along with the 21 C-130s and the two stretch IL-76s, they seem pretty stocked up for cargo & personnel aircraft it seems. But there is a heavy duty on the EAF's C-130 fleet as they operate a lot of missions all over the world and their performance record is excellent despite that one terrible accident a while back. Maybe if they ToT'd it and sold it to African and ME countries would be good? I'd like to see them get something like a dozen C-17 Globe Masters. That is one heck of an aircraft, but the idea unfortunately is to shift away from US supplies. Not sure why they never ended up purchasing the A400M. That would fit nicely for sure a take a lot of pressure off the C-130 fleet.
> 
> View attachment 781148
> 
> View attachment 781151


I thought they had purchased a single a400

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. The entire world fad of the seventies' style was very prominent in Egypt at the same time. Long hair, bellbottom pants, turtle neck sweatshirts and miniskirts with boots. The latter to a certain extent, of course, but it was there. There is film of those female traffic police if I can find it I'll post it. It's interesting how Egypt's society just became very conservative through the years.


Yes..can you imagine that Afghanistan too was like that in the 70s ?! and Iran also..
Some just grow out of it..while some go extreme to the other side..


Gomig-21 said:


> They already operate 24 C-295s. Along with the 21 C-130s and the two stretch IL-76s, they seem pretty stocked up for cargo & personnel aircraft it seems. But there is a heavy duty on the EAF's C-130 fleet as they operate a lot of missions all over the world and their performance record is excellent despite that one terrible accident a while back. Maybe if they ToT'd it and sold it to African and ME countries would be good? I'd like to see them get something like a dozen C-17 Globe Masters. That is one heck of an aircraft, but the idea unfortunately is to shift away from US supplies. Not sure why they never ended up purchasing the A400M. That would fit nicely for sure a take a lot of pressure off the C-130 fleet.
> 
> View attachment 781148
> 
> View attachment 781151


It goes with what the EAF and the army really need..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I thought they had purchased a single a400



There was this one pic that surfaced in 2017 or 18 that ended up being photoshopped. It was a hell of a photoshop because it had us all spinning our heads for a day or two lol. Even the sunlight reflecting off the fuselage roundel.








The SC said:


> Yes..can you imagine that Afghanistan too was like that in the 70s ?! and Iran also..
> Some just grow out of it..while some go extreme to the other side..



Indeed. Iran was an example of switching overnight from one end of the spectrum to the complete opposite. 



The SC said:


> It goes with what the EAF and the army really need..



C-17 would be outstanding. Maybe even replace half the C-130s with them would be something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> C-17 would be outstanding. Maybe even replace half the C-130s with them would be something else.


Yes obviously.. but will it come with ToT.. I guess no.. Still a dozen of them will be very practical..






The Brazilian KC-390 should also be considered and in good numbers if it comes with much TOT..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

FRANCE/EGYPT : Cairo welcomes French anti-drone specialists with open arms - 01/10/2021 - Africa Intelligence


The French defence industry, buoyed by the diplomatic and military entente between Cairo and Paris, has been reconquering market share in Egypt since the start of the year. It is counting on finance - 10/1/2021




www.africaintelligence.com




_Someone_ landed in *Cairo*...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> FRANCE/EGYPT : Cairo welcomes French anti-drone specialists with open arms - 01/10/2021 - Africa Intelligence
> 
> 
> The French defence industry, buoyed by the diplomatic and military entente between Cairo and Paris, has been reconquering market share in Egypt since the start of the year. It is counting on finance - 10/1/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.africaintelligence.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Someone_ landed in *Cairo*...


It will not stop there, but leave the ambition to everything you imagine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The French defence industry, buoyed by the diplomatic and military entente between Cairo and Paris, has been reconquering market share in Egypt since the start of the year. It is counting on finance from the United Arab Emirates.

The improving relations between Egypt and the French defence industry were confirmed in May with the sale of 30 Dassault Rafale fighter jets. Another sign of confidence came on 22 and 23 September when an anti-drone seminar was held in Cairo. It brought together the Egyptian Army's general staff, including the air defence corps and a panel of experts on electronic warfare (radar, drones, and air traffic control), and French companies handpicked by the Direction Générale de l'Armement (DGA), the French army's procurement agency, which coordinated the event.

Heavyweights and startups stand to attention

MBDA and Thales presented their catalogue, as did emerging players in the anti-drone sector, such as MC2 Technologies, CS Group, CILAS, Cerbair, Innov'ATM and Hologarde. The French embassy in Cairo sent members of its military team to provide support. Colonel Guirec Fauchon, the defence attaché, and Lieutenant-Colonel Marc Jacoud, his deputy for air force matters, were both there.

The French defence industry has since the start of the year been slowly but surely working its way back into Egypt's good books (AI, 18/06/21) after having fallen out with its leaders, especially in the naval domain (AI, 26/04/21). This is a consequence of a diplomatic realignment outlined at the end of 2020 by the two countries' respective presidents, Abdel Fattah al-Sisi and Emmanuel Macron.

Abu Dhabi billions

The Egyptian military high command told the French delegations present at the meeting that potential orders could be financed by the United Arab Emirates. Abu Dhabi has a close relationship with France in terms of defence cooperation and the fight against terrorism, positions that were reiterated during Crown Prince Mohamed bin Zayed al-Nahyan's meeting with the French president in Fontainebleau on 15 September.

When Egypt bought its first batch of Rafale fighters in 2015, Abu Dhabi, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait paid about $20bn to the Central Bank of Egypt, thus providing a guarantee for the loan granted by a dozen French institutions. The United Arab Emirates is also one of the leading investors in Egypt.


© Copyright Africa Intelligence.
Reproduction and dissemination prohibited (Intranet...) without written permission. - 109639078
FURTHER READING
EGYPT 18/06/2021
France's ECA Group goes on offensive with its mine detection drones 
For want of sufficient funds, the Egyptian navy has turned down Naval Group's proposition for new minesweepers but it may fall back on a cheaper offer from ECA Group. [...]
FOCUS EGYPT 26/04/2021
Naval Group navigates its way through Egypt's military procurement labyrinth 
After being prevented from competing for Egyptian arms contracts along with other French companies for the last two years, France's Naval Group is trying to get back into the Egyptian market. It is negotiating to sell Egypt a number of mine countermeasures vessels via a contract which will certainly involve offsets, which are the key to success on the Egyptian military equipment market. [...]
ON OUR OTHER SITES
INTELLIGENCE ONLINE 13/05/2021
Defence ministry's anti-drone project Parade will need big contractor firepower 
With the anti-drone market currently growing at a fast rate, the French armed forces ministry's armaments department has launched a major programme called Parade. It does not offer much room, however, for smaller operators. [...]
Receive free prompts for these topics

EGYPT
Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi
Central Bank of Egypt
Cerbair
Cilas
CS Group
Dassault
Direction générale de l'armement
Egyptian Army
Emmanuel Macron
SEE ALL KEYWORDS
What is a notification?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443979463977541634

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Laser weapons - Cilas







cilas.ariane.group

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

An exclusive photo of the Egyptian frigate “Al Aziz” MEKO A200 after the integration of the ESA NS 100 radar system and the main gun..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> An exclusive photo of the Egyptian frigate “Al Aziz” MEKO A200 after the integration of the ESA NS 100 radar system and the main gun..


Data sheet for the radar



https://www.radartutorial.eu/19.kartei/07.naval2/pubs/ns100-v01_0.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Is Egypt getting Su-35 delivery this year or next year?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Data sheet for the radar
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.radartutorial.eu/19.kartei/07.naval2/pubs/ns100-v01_0.pdf



Excellent piece of equipment. We're keeping tabs on these Mekos and what they're installing on them, seeing how the Germans are willing to make the EN and the armed forces in general, happy about purchasing from them. No more 209s, though, that's for sure, unless they up the gear 100%.


----------



## The SC

A strategy for building comprehensive power.. How do Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE move to meet the challenges of the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Sadat with Egyptian troops after victory in Ramadan war 1973..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Sadat with Egyptian troops after victory in Ramadan war 1973..



Love that pic. Great part of Egypt's history.

Assortment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> A strategy for building comprehensive power.. How do Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE move to meet the challenges of the world?


That is why I told you that the French deal in disbursement is a big deal that includes the manufacture of the Guind in Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE 
other than the frame and a coastal patrol piece, and the contract for the two barracuda submarines is separate from this deal, and the visit of the American National Security Adviser was to urge the UAE and Saudi Arabia not to finance the deal with a loan to Egypt and it came out without result

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Love that pic. Great part of Egypt's history.
> 
> Assortment.
> View attachment 781730
> 
> 
> View attachment 781712
> 
> 
> View attachment 781714
> 
> 
> View attachment 781715
> 
> 
> View attachment 781716
> 
> 
> View attachment 781727
> 
> 
> View attachment 781729
> 
> 
> View attachment 781719
> 
> 
> View attachment 781720
> 
> 
> View attachment 781721
> 
> 
> View attachment 781722
> 
> 
> View attachment 781723
> 
> 
> View attachment 781725
> 
> 
> View attachment 781726
> 
> 
> View attachment 781728


An amazingly wonderful assortment of weapon systems..in air, sea and land..and much more to come..with TOT..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> That is why I told you that the French deal in disbursement is a big deal that includes the manufacture of the Guind in Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE
> other than the frame and a coastal patrol piece, and the contract for the two barracuda submarines is separate from this deal, and the visit of the American National Security Adviser was to urge the UAE and Saudi Arabia not to finance the deal with a loan to Egypt and it came out without result


Egypt might get 2 more Gowind, the UAE have signed for 2 and 2 more (optional), KSA went for the Spanish Avante class with TOT.. so it is doubtful it will also go for the Gowind which is the same class as the Avante..

There is the mega deal with Italy.. not to forget at least the naval part of it..

Egypt is negotiating for 10 or more Scorpene submarines with TOT.. it might also get a few SMX-31e subs with it..

Barracuda class are nuclear powered submarines.. it will be a game changer even more than just the Scorpene already is.. but hey why not ..France might do it just for revenge from the US deal with Australia..that made it lose almost a $90 billion deal.. it must be very bitter about it..It is hard to believe the Barracuda can be sold.. But the context is ripe for it..

The cost of 1 Barracuda is almost $1.5 billion.. so if you hear $1 billion for 2 ..know it is a lie..

$1 billion..gets you 2 Scorpene submarines..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> What's your opinion regarding the Eurofighter Typhoons?
> 1) Should they even entertain the thought? Or would it be to much of a "logistical nightmare"? lol
> 3 If you do, would you make deal for the available British Typhoons with they're half life left, despite that fact AND that they're all older tranch 1 models?
> 4) Or would you go with the latest tranch and the newest of the AESA and weapons package etc. from Italy in that mega deal with the Berghminni FREMMs etc.?
> 5) Would you retire the the Mirage 2Ks and replace them with these EFTs, or create a new squadron(s)?


You know,back in the late '90s and early 2000s,the Prime Minister here was hyping us about the Eurofighter. We were supposed to get it and be part of the production. We never got it. Now I'm glad about the Rafale. 
The FREMM are pretty darn good if you ask me. You guys have 2 Bergamini and 1 Aquitaine?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> and the visit of the American National Security Adviser was to urge the UAE and Saudi Arabia not to finance the deal with a loan to Egypt and it came out without result



This is the kind of thing that really pisses me off, I tell ya! We all know how the US has always wanted to keep Egypt's military only so strong just enough to make the cancer neighbor feel "safe" from Egypt which is the most ridiculous thing on the planet. But to go to this extent as to try to create a divide with our Arab brothers is a full on disgrace. Shame on the US for stooping to this filthy low level against Egypt. But then again, it's not surprising. 

I hope that Egypt maintains its diplomatic demeanor when it deals with such filth from the US government and at the same time, use them to the utmost level it possibly can. I also hope that either Shukri, at the least, if not Sisi himself, gave them an earful for trying to be such lowlifes in interfering with Egypt's wishes. They have to at least say something very strongly and then back it up with even stronger action, like flash the Su-35s in their faces now and go out and get those submarines and work with the French to really stick it to the Americans. 

More pics.












Foinikas said:


> You know,back in the late '90s and early 2000s,the Prime Minister here was hyping us about the Eurofighter. We were supposed to get it and be part of the production. We never got it. Now I'm glad about the Rafale.
> The FREMM are pretty darn good if you ask me. You guys have 2 Bergamini and 1 Aquitaine?



Yep, one French FREMM Aquitaine, 2 Italian Bergamini FREMMs and 4 Gowind corvettes with 4 German Mekos currently being constructed and apparently more French Frigates being discussed in a rather big deal. Pretty soon we're going to have a very similar air force and navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> This is the kind of thing that really pisses me off, I tell ya! We all know how the US has always wanted to keep Egypt's military only so strong just enough to make the cancer neighbor feel "safe" from Egypt which is the most ridiculous thing on the planet. But to go to this extent as to try to create a divide with our Arab brothers is a full on disgrace. Shame on the US for stooping to this filthy low level against Egypt. But then again, it's not surprising.
> 
> I hope that Egypt maintains its diplomatic demeanor when it deals with such filth from the US government and at the same time, use them to the utmost level it possibly can. I also hope that either Shukri, at the least, if not Sisi himself, gave them an earful for trying to be such lowlifes in interfering with Egypt's wishes. They have to at least say something very strongly and then back it up with even stronger action, like flash the Su-35s in their faces now and go out and get those submarines and work with the French to really stick it to the Americans.
> 
> More pics.
> 
> View attachment 781849
> 
> 
> View attachment 781851
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, one French FREMM Aquitaine, 2 Italian Bergamini FREMMs and 4 Gowind corvettes with 4 German Mekos currently being constructed and apparently more French Frigates being discussed in a rather big deal. Pretty soon we're going to have a very similar air force and navy!


The response came quickly to them, as a security operation was carried out. A respectable amount of funds from abroad and members of the Brotherhood were seized and entered into the fund. Long live Egypt. A really large amount 
a day after the visit and the money was in diplomatic bags 
As for the Italy deal, it will not take place and there is no negotiation even on it Because the Italian government is under pressure because of Regeni and Patrick Zaki

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There is the mega deal with Italy.. not to forget at least the naval part of it..



We've been so excited about that particular deal that it's hard to imagine that it's been kyboshed like joker says. Let's hope he is joking about that, no pun intended. BTW, in that assortment of pics, that aierial shot of the Anwar Al Sadat Mistral is one of the best pics I've ever seen of that massive LHD. Great look at the Avengers on it, too. 



The SC said:


> Barracuda class are nuclear powered submarines.. it will be a game changer even more than just the Scorpene already is.. but hey why not ..France might do it just for revenge from the US deal with Australia..that made it lose almost a $90 billion deal.. it must be very bitter about it..It is hard to believe the Barracuda can be sold.. But the context is ripe for it..



Dang, SC, Bro. As much as we all would LOVE to see a pair of nuclear powered submarines in the EN, do you really think the French would do it for spite? I would think they would have other potential customers who would be interested and that would draw a lot less, if not no criticism at all for supplying them with a pair or even one nuclear powered submarine. We know the cancer next door will flip their lid since that kind of technology is not only dangerous to possess, it also requires tremendous security protocols as well as flawless and secured maintenance capabilities. I realize the nuclear reactors are also at the same level, maybe even more dangerous as far as the cancer is concerned since access to the fission material is much more open and easier to obtain that through a nuke-powered sub. But the dangers of the latter in an accident would be much more detrimental to the cancerous neighbor which would make that sale not only troubling for them, but to many of the others that have disdain for Egypt. Not to mention the US and its control freak issues with Egypt.

On another note, does Egypt even really need it? Aside from having a submarine that wouldn't need any refueling for two decades and can stay underwater for 6 months or more and its submersion is only limited by the amount of food it can carry for its personnel as well as the human factor to stay in that condition for long periods of time, what other benefit does it offer a country in Egypt's size that let's say the next non-nuclear submarine can offer? Anyone welcome to take this question on along with The SC. @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , @joker87 , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose @Foinikas .



Foinikas said:


> Now I'm glad about the Rafale.
> The FREMM are pretty darn good if you ask me. You guys have 2 Bergamini and 1 Aquitaine?



I'll tell ya, I am so partial to the Bergaminis over the Aquitaine for many reasons. But to simplify it in a silly manner, they look so badass compared to the French ship with that massive mast and ball hiding the superb AESA/PESA radar. Not to mention all its other comms and defensive/offensive caps.

Beasts!
Disclaimer: These two are not the Egyptian ones just to be clear. But they offer a great glimpse at the intimidating appearance of the ships. The rest are the Egyptian ones.




















Hopefully when they finally end up with either the appropriate model of Augusta Westland or Ka-52 Katran, we'll see them operating off that rear helo pad where currently they're operating a couple of their Seasprite anti submarine warfare helicopters. 



joker87 said:


> A really large amount
> a day after the visit and the money was in diplomatic bags



"Diplomatic bags" LOL! Outstanding ya m3alem! 😁 👍



joker87 said:


> As for the Italy deal, it will not take place and there is no negotiation even on it Because the Italian government is under pressure because of Regeni and Patrick Zaki



So why? Why do we hear there is serious negotiation on the deal and not only that, but serious discussions on the possibility of 4-6 additional Bergaminis? Also I thought they already cleared the Regeni issue at least. They apologized and explained that he was out in the middle of the western desert in an area that was frequently used for scum cretins coming in from Libya and obviously it was a clear case of mistaken identity which unfortunately happens A LOT in many other countries involved in some military action of some capacity. It seems like the Italian government can easily squash the pressure from whomever is giving them a hard time about that. I mean, what more do they want from Egypt that it hasn't offered or given?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> I'll tell ya, I am so partial to the Bergaminis over the Aquitaine for many reasons. But to simplify it in a silly manner, they look so badass compared to the French ship with that massive mast and ball hiding the superb AESA/PESA radar. Not to mention all its other comms and defensive/offensive caps.
> 
> Beasts!
> Disclaimer: These two are not the Egyptian ones just to be clear. But they offer a great glimpse at the intimidating appearance of the ships. The rest are the Egyptian ones.


They're both great! If you put them in the right role,maybe Aquitane could serve as a great escort ship for the Mistral.
You know the other day I was looking at your fleet on wikipedia,after we talked here and I was like...how can those Turks think they can defeat Egypt in a naval battle? If you compare the fleets,they have little chances to defeat the Egyptian Navy in an all-out war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Foinikas said:


> They're both great! If you put them in the right role,maybe Aquitane could serve as a great escort ship for the Mistral.
> You know the other day I was looking at your fleet on wikipedia,after we talked here and I was like...how can those Turks think they can defeat Egypt in a naval battle? If you compare the fleets,they have little chances to defeat the Egyptian Navy in an all-out war.


They do have capabilities to produce their own corvettes, which is why it is imperative that Egypt invests and manufactures its own submarines, I want to see egypt at least produce its own corvette, frigate and submarine models. EN should be partially self sufficient at the very least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The deal for the Italian frame includes 50 Aster 30 missiles, 50 Aster 15 missiles and 100 anti-ship missiles from the Italian stockpile. Please refer to the frame pictures before delivery to the Egyptian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Italy is also facing sharp criticism now from Egypt, so I said that the deal would not be negotiated again in recent times, and I mentioned that the direction to France for the Frame, the Gwind and the fast patrol is better 
As for the barracuda submarines, they would have been made with diesel and electric engines for Australia, and the contract did not include nuclear engines, the piece Each is worth more than one billion euros


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Dang, SC, Bro. As much as we all would LOVE to see a pair of nuclear powered submarines in the EN, do you really think the French would do it for spite? I would think they would have other potential customers who would be interested and that would draw a lot less, if not no criticism at all for supplying them with a pair or even one nuclear powered submarine. We know the cancer next door will flip their lid since that kind of technology is not only dangerous to possess, it also requires tremendous security protocols as well as flawless and secured maintenance capabilities. I realize the nuclear reactors are also at the same level, maybe even more dangerous as far as the cancer is concerned since access to the fission material is much more open and easier to obtain that through a nuke-powered sub. But the dangers of the latter in an accident would be much more detrimental to the cancerous neighbor which would make that sale not only troubling for them, but to many of the others that have disdain for Egypt. Not to mention the US and its control freak issues with Egypt.
> 
> On another note, does Egypt even really need it? Aside from having a submarine that wouldn't need any refueling for two decades and can stay underwater for 6 months or more and its submersion is only limited by the amount of food it can carry for its personnel as well as the human factor to stay in that condition for long periods of time, what other benefit does it offer a country in Egypt's size that let's say the next non-nuclear submarine can offer? Anyone welcome to take this question on along with The SC. @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , @joker87 , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose @Foinikas .


India has already shown interest for those subs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

I think the Israelis and US would put too much pressure on France to allow them to sell nuclear subs to Egypt unfortunately.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> I think the Israelis and US would put too much pressure on France to allow them to sell nuclear subs to Egypt unfortunately.


This is the Barracuda with conventional propulsion: SMX Ocean





And there is also the SMX 3.0





And the SMX 31e and SMX31

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Blk 40 D detaching from KC-135 over northwest Delta during Bright Star.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

F-6 enthusiast said:


> 6th of October Medal. created from a fallen plane of the enemy from the battle of October. ( Not 100% accurate translation)
> 
> View attachment 776713



BTW, on a funny note - today, October 5th 1973, Elton John released one of his greatest hits and one of the best songs of all time in the Yellow Brick Road, one day before the October War started on the 6th. And the chorus in that song starts out with "So goodbye, the yellow brick road". It made me think, he should've written "And goodbye, the barlev line" lmfao! 😁  😁  👍 😂🇪🇬



Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt was the customer for the Palma air defense CIWS system apparently for the Mistrals.
> 
> View attachment 780682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt Navy, Almaz-Antey, and Palma air defense systems
> 
> 
> Egypt is said to be going ahead with a project to buy Palma shipborne ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com



So are they actually installing that system at the moment? I believe @The SC posted an article claiming that was the case. If it's true, it's about @#$%!^*@!)(*@# time. I'm not familiar with the Palma, will have to look it up and see what it looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Blk 40 D detaching from KC-135 over northwest Delta during Bright Star.
> 
> View attachment 782402


I want all those 6 mrtts as soon as possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I want all those 6 mrtts as soon as possible



They ordered 6?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> They ordered 6?


I thought it was 2 first then 4 later


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I thought it was 2 first then 4 later



I was surprised by that count since that's quite the number of those, but you could be right. 
I did check wiki real quickly and this is what was mentioned:

_In May 2021, it was revealed that Egypt may purchase two A330 MRTTs as part of a Rafale fighter deal with France.[124]_
Airbus A330 MRTT - Wikipedia

At this point I'm not sure if there even is a deal when they say "may purchase." @The SC , do you remember what was announced by any chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> I was surprised by that count since that's quite the number of those, but you could be right.
> I did check wiki real quickly and this is what was mentioned:
> 
> _In May 2021, it was revealed that Egypt may purchase two A330 MRTTs as part of a Rafale fighter deal with France.[124]_
> Airbus A330 MRTT - Wikipedia
> 
> At this point I'm not sure if there even is a deal when they say "may purchase." @The SC , do you remember what was announced by any chance?


Anyone's guess at this point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Anyone's guess at this point



I guess wiki and Mahmoud Gamal are on the same page. Two is probably the correct initial count.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433753895407431682

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> I guess wiki and Mahmoud Gamal are on the same page. Two is probably the correct initial count.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433753895407431682


I'll admit, I do follow the account

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I'll admit, I do follow the account



Guilty as charged!  I think we all follow him.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Guilty as charged!  I think we all follow him.


There are also youtube accounts that follow up on these topics, one of them is called "military squares"

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> There are also youtube accounts that follow up on these topics, one of them is called "military squares"



I didn't know that. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> I didn't know that. I'll have to check it out.


Its half arabic half English youtube title

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I was surprised by that count since that's quite the number of those, but you could be right.
> I did check wiki real quickly and this is what was mentioned:
> 
> _In May 2021, it was revealed that Egypt may purchase two A330 MRTTs as part of a Rafale fighter deal with France.[124]_
> Airbus A330 MRTT - Wikipedia
> 
> At this point I'm not sure if there even is a deal when they say "may purchase." @The SC , do you remember what was announced by any chance?


Yes exactly what you just found on wiki.. nothing new..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Anyone's guess at this point


The French fleet at the end of the year will be 6 fuel tankers, and by 2023, the number is supposed to be 15, but when Egypt requested 2 urgently, the deal was concluded, but I do not know the delivery dates, but rather, training was conducted on it by Egypt for a long time, so I made sure of it so far. 2 Receipt Urgent, as the Minister of the French Armies reviewed the number again in a press conference to 13 carriers of France

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

The French intelligence website "Africa Intelligence" announced the arrival of a French delegation to Egypt to help build an anti-drone defense system.

France and its companies have enormous capabilities and expertise in the manufacture of air defense systems, radar, thermal and television sensors, and anti-aircraft missiles, and French support will be crucial in this field.

This year, the Egyptian Minister of Military Production announced the start of building an integrated medium-range air defense system.

For its part, Egypt constantly keeps pace with the development in air threats and is always interested in developing, upgrading and modernizing the Egyptian air defense to keep pace with the latest threats in the world. Egypt also possesses a powerful multiple and diverse air force from eastern and western sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

HAPPY 6TH OF OCTOBER!!! 🇪🇬 🇪🇬 🇪🇬 🇪🇬 🇪🇬

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> HAPPY 6TH OF OCTOBER!!! 🇪🇬 🇪🇬 🇪🇬 🇪🇬 🇪🇬



One of my favorite images, and now colorized. It also shows how fierce the current can be in the canal at certain times the way it's tweaking the bridge.







Some great pics of EAF MiG-17 dropping some serious ordinance on something, either the major enemy's intel center in Sinai or tank columns. Talk about a huge disadvantage in aircraft, but they loved that model and used it so well.











6 hours after the initial air and artillery strike, all bridges set up and wall cut through with hoses thanks to the brilliant idea of that young, military engineer who came up with the idea of using gas generators to power fire hoses and use the canal water to erode wide enough passages through the sand wall that took the enemy millions of dollars and several weeks to erect and fortify. All forts were taken over except the furthest one north, opposite of Port Said as they deemed it too difficult and unnecessary since by 8pm, 5 armored and infantry divisions had already crossed and taken up position on the eastern bank, while capturing all the other forts along the entire canal.
















Some excellent footage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384843094600867843


joker87 said:


> The French fleet at the end of the year will be 6 fuel tankers, and by 2023, the number is supposed to be 15, but when Egypt requested 2 urgently, the deal was concluded, but I do not know the delivery dates, but rather, training was conducted on it by Egypt for a long time, so I made sure of it so far. 2 Receipt Urgent, as the Minister of the French Armies reviewed the number again in a press conference to 13 carriers of France



15 total A330s?! Are you sure about that? That quantity seems way over what they need. Not sure why they would need so many of them like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Al Eskandareya Perry Class Frigate on one side of the dock and Al Fateh Gowind on the other side.
Great example of how far ship design has come. That frigate along with the other Perry class ones in the EN have been modernized and we can see one of the items clearly in this pic in the new radar.

This was back in 2020 when the EN took these two ships through the Bosphorus Istanbul strait to meet up with the Russian Navy and conduct an exercise with the RN in the Black Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

@camelguy , here's one of the pics of those 2 Iraqi Hawker Hunters and their famous pass over the canal during the war towards the end of it I was telling you about. This was after a successful bombing raid on enemy positions. They're being cheered by member of the 2nd army. The other pic I was actually referring to is much better and closer than this one. But this is also good because of the rarity of it.






Someone said V for victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Lieutenant-General Saad El-Din El-Shazly with his daughter Shahdan after her success in a parachute jumping course

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> One of my favorite images, and now colorized. It also shows how fierce the current can be in the canal at certain times the way it's tweaking the bridge.
> 
> View attachment 782508
> 
> 
> Some great pics of EAF MiG-17 dropping some serious ordinance on something, either the major enemy's intel center in Sinai or tank columns. Talk about a huge disadvantage in aircraft, but they loved that model and used it so well.
> 
> View attachment 782540
> 
> 
> View attachment 782542
> 
> 
> 6 hours after the initial air and artillery strike, all bridges set up and wall cut through with hoses thanks to the brilliant idea of that young, military engineer who came up with the idea of using gas generators to power fire hoses and use the canal water to erode wide enough passages through the sand wall that took the enemy millions of dollars and several weeks to erect and fortify. All forts were taken over except the furthest one north, opposite of Port Said as they deemed it too difficult and unnecessary since by 8pm, 5 armored and infantry divisions had already crossed and taken up position on the eastern bank, while capturing all the other forts along the entire canal.
> 
> View attachment 782544
> 
> 
> View attachment 782553
> 
> 
> View attachment 782511
> 
> 
> Some excellent footage.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384843094600867843
> 
> 
> 15 total A330s?! Are you sure about that? That quantity seems way over what they need. Not sure why they would need so many of them like that.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433816825280729129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433816825280729129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Lieutenant-General Saad El-Din El-Shazly with his daughter Shahdan after her success in a parachute jumping course



Yeah that is a great one. Seen it a while back and every time it reminds me of those goofy hats the paras used to wear lol. Good stuff.

But, I saw a rather disturbing interview of Shazly earlier this morning on a twitter account and went back to find it after seeing your post to post it but couldn't find it. It'll probably come up again, but it was most likely done when he was in self-imposed exile in the UK and he was asked what he thought about the assassination of Sadat and the individual who killed him and I was somewhat shocked when he said that murdered was a hero! I know he had certain justifiable disdain towards Sadat for how he was let go towards the end of the war and not treated very well by him, but to say that stuff was crazy! That was the first time I ever heard that. He also said some very damming stuff after that but his point could be taken in several ways. It was fascinating.

If anyone knows about that interview or has it, please post it!



joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433816825280729129



Aywa keda ma3oul. Arba3a sa7 mesh khamastashar looool! 
So 2 urgently now and 2 more later for a total of 4. 15 is simply not feasible and doesn't even make any sense for them to have that many. A large amount of them would be wasteful.

Also, the "urgent" part is very interesting. I wonder if they have an Ethiopia plan? Mmmm.........
New pic of the best ship in the EN IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Earlier this month, the Military released a video for an exercise taking place in Mohamed Naguib Base. They have a ground warfare simulating system (for gun shooting and Tank/Anti tank battles) it appears that the tank below on the right is an M60A1 RISE?




They don’t have the black rubber surrounding the cannon.













The M60A3s are _still_ effective in North Africa. They can be used as targets for indigenous ATGM testing, airstrike and land warfare training, testing and modification of tank components, optics and systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

@Gomig-21 I saw you tagged me recently on a topic we dicussed sometime ago. I appreciate the call out. I wanted to reply to that specific thread just thought the nature of the thread was not ideal I thought it was sort of highly deluded thread due to the guy who posted and it was borderline conspiracy thoery while the truth is somewhere in the middle not how that fella put things and far from it.

I have previously agreed with you on some of it but not entirely you were mostly far-right on that specific subject but keeping middle ground is the right discourse but I can also understand why from personal reasons and stuff like that but you shouldn't let it dictate your political view. There is economical and trade potential.

But you are one of the few I enjoy their posts and you have always good insights on things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Su-35 N°9211 is still in Russia (with weapon simulating pods?). 9211 was one of the first Egyptian Su-35s to emerge on social media back in July 2020 - I don’t think Egypt received any Su-35s...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446128027864231944


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> Su-35 N°9211 is still in Russia (with weapon simulating pods?). 9211 was one of the first Egyptian Su-35s to emerge on social media back in July 2020 - I don’t think Egypt received any Su-35s...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446128027864231944


Have you ever entered the Russian gallery or Instagram to see the picture of the SU35se? Because I can publish a tweet with any of the pictures on the same date today, doubting the non-receipt of some people who want it only for themselves and I do not want to show some of the receipt because I ignore every time proof of this for fear for myself


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> @Gomig-21 I saw you tagged me recently on a topic we dicussed sometime ago. I appreciate the call out. I wanted to reply to that specific thread just thought the nature of the thread was not ideal I thought it was sort of highly deluded thread due to the guy who posted and it was borderline conspiracy thoery while the truth is somewhere in the middle not how that fella put things and far from it.
> 
> I have previously agreed with you on some of it but not entirely you were mostly far-right on that specific subject but keeping middle ground is the right discourse but I can also understand why from personal reasons and stuff like that but you shouldn't let it dictate your political view. There is economical and trade potential.
> 
> But you are one of the few I enjoy their posts and you have always good insights on things



Cool, man. Thanks for the response and no worries. I just wanted to show you another example of the disdain that myself and many other Egyptians have for that entity. I can't and don't want to speak for the how big the group is that shares the same sentiment, but there are many and I would dare to say, it's the majority that hold that stance. 

And it's not dictating anyone's political view, least of all yours truly. It's just the way it is. Someone spits on you, you don't turn around and kiss them on the cheek or praise them. You react in a certain way (everyone is different) but it certainly affects the way you perceive that individual and this is exactly that. Especially when they label you something negative when they're the worst of that kind! Their hypocrisy is the worst there is. Cheers.

Bigger pic of that Su-35S. Too bad that dude ruined it with that horribly self centered watermark.






BTW, you can always tell the pilot is landing with the perfect required angle of attack by looking at those lower tail stabilizers. When you see the bottom edge of those stabs and they're perfectly parallel with the ground, then the landing AoA is spot on. And not only is that a superbly deadly aircraft, but it looks so damn good!

The cockpit of the Su-35S. 








joker87 said:


> Have you ever entered the Russian gallery or Instagram to see the picture of the SU35se? Because I can publish a tweet with any of the pictures on the same date today, doubting the non-receipt of some people who want it only for themselves and I do not want to show some of the receipt because I ignore every time proof of this for fear for myself



Can you post the link? Do that please and I'll post the pics, no worries. I'll take the heat.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Lieutenant-General Saad El-Din El-Shazly with his daughter Shahdan after her success in a parachute jumping course



How about this one, bro? 48 years later.

Rabenna yedellu tult el sa7ha w'l 3omr InshaAllah.





Just out of the factory on its way to the paint shop to join the others in the background. It's good that we're seeing a few new (never seen before) pics even if they're from last year, just fresh ones is pleasant. Might be a sign of good things to come. But this schlep keeps ruining them with his stupid watermarks.

EAF needs to get these in the lineup and up the numbers dramatically, along with the MiG-35s and definitely get in on the Su-57 soon with the option for the Okhotnik loyal wingman. What do you think about that, SC bro?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> How about this one, bro? 48 years later.
> 
> Rabenna yedellu tult el sa7ha w'l 3omr InshaAllah.
> View attachment 782884
> 
> 
> Just out of the factory on its way to the paint shop to join the others in the background. It's good that we're seeing a few new (never seen before) pics even if they're from last year, just fresh ones is pleasant. Might be a sign of good things to come. But this schlep keeps ruining them with his stupid watermarks.
> 
> EAF needs to get these in the lineup and up the numbers dramatically, along with the MiG-35s and definitely get in on the Su-57 soon with the option for the Okhotnik loyal wingman. What do you think about that, SC bro?
> 
> View attachment 782886
> 
> 
> View attachment 782887


The deal for the SU-35 was signed, there were US threats and there was an Egyptian answer to them that it concerned the Egyptian national security and thus the threats were not acceptable..
There is a delay in delivery ..but it can be due to many reason..one of them is the comprehensive and thorough training of the pilots and technicians since it is the first time Egypt is getting a huge fighter _mini AWACS_like this.. The SU-57 and its side kick will certainly be a good addition..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Here is some good news again:

Engineer Mohamed Ahmed Morsi, Minister of State for Military Production, received Marc Dramon, Vice President of *Thales* International Group, yesterday, to discuss frameworks for joint cooperation at the Ministry's headquarters. 

Morsi explained that the meeting comes within the framework of a series of meetings that are taking place between the two sides to follow up the developments of joint cooperation in various military and civil fields and to exchange visions regarding the transfer of expertise and the localization of advanced technology in various fields, including cooperation between Benha Company for Electronic Industries (M 144) and Thales Company in the field of producing communication devices and air defense systems, and working on transferring the expertise of the global company in this field to military production companies and units. 

Dramon indicated his company's keenness to develop the partnership with the Ministry of Military Production, given its vast technical, manufacturing and human expertise and capabilities, stressing the French side's interest in deepening cooperation with Egypt at the current stage in many military and civil fields, including "air defense systems, Ground stations to control satellites, communication devices, and take advantage of Egypt's location

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Great Photo! #BrightStar21 participants flying in formation with the Egyptian Air Force, @USAFCENT, @RoyalAirForce, Hellenic Air Force, and Royal Saudi Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88




----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


> View attachment 783437


It seems like an upgrade? The “FREMMs sold to Egypt” are _ex_ the two FREMMs Egypt has bought from Italy.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The deal for the SU-35 was signed, there were US threats and there was an Egyptian answer to them that it concerned the Egyptian national security and thus the threats were not acceptable..
> There is a delay in delivery ..but it can be due to many reason..one of them is the comprehensive and thorough training of the pilots and technicians since it is the first time Egypt is getting a huge fighter _mini AWACS_like this.. The SU-57 and its side kick will certainly be a good addition..



Listen to this homaar loool. This guy is a super Russian hater, or at least he's mostly anti-Russian military development and enjoys ragging on their developments. He rattled Twitter with his comment about the Checkmate being a "non-flyable prototype" or at least insinuated that. The quote is not verbatim, just the main point he was making and now look at this stuff he's saying about the Egyptian Su-35Ss. 

Steve Trimble on Twitter: "Egyptian MiG-29s in the back row, no doubt. Still no sign of those CAATSA-triggering Su-35s flying over Egyptian soil, despite Russian reports of deliveries. My guess is that all those Egyptian Su-35s are crammed into a hangar in Novosibirsk." / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

I doubt Egypt will get su35. Even Turkey never activated s400 despite the rhetoric and that was only a SAM.

I think Egypt will keep them in Russia under Russian custody but operated by Egyptian expat crew.


----------



## joker88

[QUOTE = "Tai Hai Chen ، post: 13375633 ، عضو: 187493"]
قد يكون هذا قد حصل على su35. حتى تركيا لم تقم مطلقًا بتشغيل إطلاق صاروخ S400.

أعتقد أن مصر ستبقيهم في روسيا الروسية لكن تديرها طاقم مغترب.
[/ اقتبس]
لا أدري لماذا يتم استجواب الاستسلام. وهل البرلمان الروسي بتصدير الأسلحة تكذب أيضًا استلام 5 مقاتلين العام الماضي


https://www.fincantieri.com/globalassets....09.21.pdf


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> View attachment 783437


The latest report from the Italian Parliament’s Defense Committee revealed that Egypt had contracted two “Fremm Berghamini” frigates with Italy. 

According to the Italian report, *the two Egyptian frigates will be equipped with 32 air defense cells*, unlike the first two frigates, which were equipped with only 16 launch cells. It is a giant step that will give the Egyptian Navy a powerful force in the field of air defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The latest report from the Italian Parliament’s Defense Committee revealed that Egypt had contracted two “Fremm Berghamini” frigates with Italy.
> 
> According to the Italian report, *the two Egyptian frigates will be equipped with 32 air defense cells*, unlike the first two frigates, which were equipped with only 16 launch cells. It is a giant step that will give the Egyptian Navy a powerful force in the field of air defense.



It doesn't sound like there is absolutely "no deal with the Italians" because of the Regeni case or the other fella. This is right along the same track that we posted about from several sources that they were negotiating on a contract for another pair of Bergamini FREMMs (which makes me very happy as you know how I feel about those incredible warships) and I'm glad they're following through with that and who knows, possibly more if the French deal goes sour and south.

This also might end up being a push for the mega deal since I thought the Regeni case was taken care of already and the Italians were all set with it. I also think that billions of $ trump any issues such as the Regeni death UNFORTUNATELY as I hate to sound insensitive to the plight of the families who have lost loved ones in unfortunate acts of mistaken identity. At least that seems to be the case with Regeni, not sure about the other fella and what happened with that. But that is the way the world operates as the money sign always takes precedence over other so called "values" that tend to get in the way. Those are usually temporary anyway. Once they lose steam, things go back to normal and life goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

@Gomig-21 Why don't you come to the French and Italian forums, you will find amazing things there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> @Gomig-21 Why don't you come to the French and Italian forums, you will find amazing things there



I'm already on this and another forum and I check a few others every now and then including Arab ones but don't really need to commit because I don't want to spend that much time on this stuff TBH. But can you share the links and I'll take a look for sure. Thanks ya basha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


> @Gomig-21 Why don't you come to the French and Italian forums, you will find amazing things there


Which ones? I’d like to check them out!


----------



## joker88

https://www.portaledifesa.it/forum/forumdisplay.php؟fid=4






__





Marina militare







www.air-defense.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> https://www.portaledifesa.it/forum/forumdisplay.php؟fid=4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marina militare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.air-defense.net



That's a good link, even if it's in Italiano. I just click the translate to either English or Arabic and works well.

BTW, you still owe me the Instragram links for the Sukhoi pictures ya M3alem!  Don't worry, I'll copy the link then you can delete the post 3alashan matetkhafesh. Would love to see those pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

The SC said:


> The latest report from the Italian Parliament’s Defense Committee revealed that Egypt had contracted two “Fremm Berghamini” frigates with Italy.
> 
> According to the Italian report, *the two Egyptian frigates will be equipped with 32 air defense cells*, unlike the first two frigates, which were equipped with only 16 launch cells. It is a giant step that will give the Egyptian Navy a powerful force in the field of air defense.


The FREMM Berghamini were offered to us too. It was the Italian proposal for our new frigates. Also,Egypt's Gowind corvettes are an example to maybe how we could order ours from the French as well. The Egyptian version of the Gowind 2500 I mean.


----------



## Gomig-21

This just came out today. @Foinikas

*Russia accelerates production, and Egypt will receive a batch of new Su-35, a number of technologies leading the world*
2021-10-11 03:45 HKT






On one day in December 2020, Russia's Su-35 fighter jets (No. 9212.9213 and 9214) produced for Egypt conducted a test flight at Zhukovsky Airport.




Data shows that Egypt has purchased a reportedly 26 Su-35 fighter jets at a price of about 3 billion US dollars. This will be the second time that the Su-35 will be launched after China. Scale exports.




This deal makes this North African country the second largest Su-35 fleet in the world, second only to Russia and surpassing China (the Chinese Air Force is equipped with 24 Su-35 ).




At present, the first batch of Su-35 fighter jets has been delivered to the Egyptian Air Force. Russia plans to complete the contract implementation schedule before 2023, but this depends on Egypt's ability to pay.




It should be pointed out that one of the reasons Egypt ordered the Su-35 was because the United States refused to sell the F-35 to Cairo; Egypt now urgently needs an advanced fighter jet to enhance its strength.




The Su-35 fighter is the ultimate modification of the Su-27 "Flanker". It is mainly used to fill the "transition period" between Russia's 4th and 5th generation fighters.




Su-35 has undergone a comprehensive evolution in mobility and avionics systems, and can carry a variety of missiles to perform air combat and ground and sea attacks.




The experts believe that The Su-35 fighter jets are world-leading in many technologies to ensure that the Egyptian Air Force maintains air superiority in the area to deal with threats from other countries.

Source.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> This just came out today. @Foinikas
> 
> *Russia accelerates production, and Egypt will receive a batch of new Su-35, a number of technologies leading the world*
> 2021-10-11 03:45 HKT
> 
> View attachment 783661
> 
> On one day in December 2020, Russia's Su-35 fighter jets (No. 9212.9213 and 9214) produced for Egypt conducted a test flight at Zhukovsky Airport.
> View attachment 783662
> 
> Data shows that Egypt has purchased a reportedly 26 Su-35 fighter jets at a price of about 3 billion US dollars. This will be the second time that the Su-35 will be launched after China. Scale exports.
> View attachment 783663
> 
> This deal makes this North African country the second largest Su-35 fleet in the world, second only to Russia and surpassing China (the Chinese Air Force is equipped with 24 Su-35 ).
> View attachment 783670
> 
> At present, the first batch of Su-35 fighter jets has been delivered to the Egyptian Air Force. Russia plans to complete the contract implementation schedule before 2023, but this depends on Egypt's ability to pay.
> View attachment 783672
> 
> It should be pointed out that one of the reasons Egypt ordered the Su-35 was because the United States refused to sell the F-35 to Cairo; Egypt now urgently needs an advanced fighter jet to enhance its strength.
> View attachment 783673
> 
> The Su-35 fighter is the ultimate modification of the Su-27 "Flanker". It is mainly used to fill the "transition period" between Russia's 4th and 5th generation fighters.
> View attachment 783674
> 
> Su-35 has undergone a comprehensive evolution in mobility and avionics systems, and can carry a variety of missiles to perform air combat and ground and sea attacks.
> View attachment 783675
> 
> The experts believe that The Su-35 fighter jets are world-leading in many technologies to ensure that the Egyptian Air Force maintains air superiority in the area to deal with threats from other countries.
> 
> Source.


Very nice. Another strong fighter in the Egyptian Air Force! That's very good news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Very nice. Another strong fighter in the Egyptian Air Force! That's very good news



Let's hope that none of the "negative" and non-encouraging rumors are not true whatsoever, otherwise my envy (Astaghfurl'Allah) of the Hellenic airforce not only getting the Viper Upgrade, but a new order of Block-70s? AND F-35s ALSO!!!! will put me over the edge and ruin my love and admiration of anything Greek! Of course not lol. Dang bro there's only so much love we can give and envy we can take ha habib alby LOLOLOL! 👍🇬🇷🇪🇬

Eventually, if and when they do get inducted in the EAF (seems like there is a possibility that it will coincide with the opening ceremony of the new Cairo capital which the date is still unknown (according to @joker87 mentioned that a few pages ago), but possibly sometime in 2023 as mentioned in the article above that production of the 26 aircraft will be fulfilled by then but seems to be that Sukhoi is well ahead of schedule or very close to that) and that the insignia will look something like this cool model below. 

Way back in the day, they used to add images like the cobra on the vertical stabilizer in this image, but they haven't done anything of the sort in maybe 7-8+ decades. With the exception of تحيا مصر on the fuselages of recent purchases like the Rafales and the F-16s, they've never put any of the squadron symbols on even a single F-16 or MiG-21s of the past or Mirage Vs or 2Ks or F-7s or K-8's or Alpha Jets or even on the new MiG-29M/M2s. It's really too bad, but that would be a nice thing to see them start doing that like this neat design. Perfect location for the roundel and aircraft serial #. They should also do the same thing like our brothers in the Royal Saudi Air Force where they write the serial number in Arabic on the right side of the aircraft and in English on the opposite side. I thin that is so cool and original that it wouldn't be too bad of an idea to imitate. imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!






I think some of that low visibility of insignia and lack of squadron markings etc. is a long-standing lesson from Soviet and current Russian philosophy as well as learning and adapting to US low-visibility insignia that the USAF and USN have adopted on many of their fighters, including obviously their stealth ones in the F-22 & F-35. Low vis insignia is an interesting topic to learn about.

As nice as our Rafales look, even with the gaudy Tahya Misr, the tail is severely lacking as well as the serial numbers missing in this case, being exceptional since they were Egyptian pilots flying them over France on their way to Merignac I believe for buddy-buddy air-to-air refueling training. That might've been the reason why much of those elements were missing on the aircraft.





But even fully active EAF Rafales seem to be missing large and visible serial numbers for some bizarre reason.





Even fully armed in air-to-air mode and if I'm not mistaken, this was a pic of one of the Libyan raids with this Rafale tasked as escort to the F-16s blk-52s which were tasked for the air-to-ground mission at the time. I could be mistaken but either way, they have a habit of clearing out much of the identification markings as we have clearly seen on the Mirage-2000s with even the tail flags painted over.





EAF MiG-29M/M2s with the smallest available tail serial # and not even a forward fuselage roundel.






Which BTW, this might be a thing that has been developed between the HAF and the EAF. I'm saying this because it just dawned on me that the Mirage-2000s were in Greece during one of the recent exercises and were stripped of every single marking on them. Then I just happen to look at the Hellenic F-16 blk-52s (I'm assuming they're 52s because of the Pratt & Whitney engines unlike the turkeys with their General Electric engines are block-50s) the last time they were in Egypt prior to Bright Star 2021 and take a look at this! Not a single number!? Any idea?









EAF blk-52 have tail numbers in this case.






Even Indian Rafales have tail serials, despite being small ones over the tail flag, they still mark them unlike ours and your F-16s.






I think the HAF & EAF are up to some interesting and private shenanigans with all this hiding/eliminating of serial numbers lol! 👍

I'm sure you've seen this?! Volume up all the way!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438518729646559235

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> they've never put any of the squadron symbols on even a single F-16 or MiG-21s of the past or Mirage Vs or 2Ks or F-7s or K-8's or Alpha Jets or even on the new MiG-29M/M2s.


You got any old examples?

The F-35 is still a rumor,but the Air Force wants another 24 new aircraft. Probably to retire the Phantoms



Gomig-21 said:


> Any idea?


No idea,but the secrecy is fun

By the way that's a very nice camo on the Mig-29s 😉 

Tahya Misr on the Rafale! I only wish the writing was a bit thinner. Walakin howa gamil. Agmal tayara!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> You got any old examples?



I'll look for them when I get a chance.



Foinikas said:


> Tahya Misr on the Rafale! I only wish the writing was a bit thinner. Walakin howa gamil. Agmal tayara!



My goodness you must be part Egyptian lol!


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> I'll look for them when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness you must be part Egyptian lol!


Well I do have some 4-5 Amr Diab albums 😋 Oh and one of Dania

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Foinikas said:


> Well I do have some 4-5 Amr Diab albums 😋 Oh and one of Dania


Guy really said amr diab lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Guy really said amr diab lol



He's so well connected with things Egypt it's awesome. The opposite end of the spectrum with the disgusting insults hurled with no shame or consequences from management like on that other thread. This is refreshing to say the least. We need more Greek members on this forum. So much more polite and classy compared to their neighbors and their friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> You got any old examples?



Here's one with an orange bear or lion or some type of predator.






Some MiG-17s had a black bat right down by the leading wing root. Some had other insignias on the tail but very rare to find them. They're mostly in books.






This is one of Ed Okun's models but it's 100% accurate and right on the money. This one is a much flashier red bat than the black one I mentioned. The bats squadron is still an F-16 squadron today if I'm not mistaken. I'll find the badges and post them. Anyone else who has them feel free to contribute.






Now how cool are those, even as simplistic as they are.






Even the rudder on some of the UARAF MiG-17s from 1967 and before had a checkered pattern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This would be a great squadron emblem for the 70th Tactical Fighter Squadron F-16s. So many ancient Egyptian themes and images to chose from.





68th





76th, this would be a killer emblem on the tail or fuselage.


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF MiG-21s of all the models from the classic F-13 here to the Ps, PFs, PFMs, Ms and MFs had some very interesting squadron emblems. This one is a peculiar black bird supposed to represent the Black Ravens squadron. Click the pic for a larger High res.





The real thing,






The great : Ahmed Kamal Al Mansouri's classic MiG-21MF and his wingman (the dear departed Hassan Al Lotfy may Allah bless him and grant him Jannah) were scrambled out of Bani Sewaif Air Force base on the 15th of February, 1973 (8 months before launching the October War and taking over the entire Barlev line and 20 kilometer of Sinai) and went up against 6 Israelis F-4 Phantoms coming in from southern Sinai over the Gulf of Suez and right before the merge, Al Mansoury fired both his Atoll missies and shot down the leading Phantom, surprising the living crap out of the Israelis who lost their commander and went into disarray, not having a leader to manage the air battle which lasted another 13 minutes after that initial kill of the lead commander and his F-4 with Mansouri and Lotfy using their guns and chasing and dodging and dogfighting the 5 remaining Israeli Phantoms which eventually tucked tail and ran back south east heading into Sinai to save their asses lol. Sadly Lotfy's MiG-21 ran out of fuel and couldn't make the airport and tried to save the aircraft by landing it on desert sand and crashed, killing himself. Al Mansouri barely landed on a street and saved his MiG-21. A great story and a hero of the Egyptian Air Force along with many others who fought against great odds.

His MiG-21 also has that hat emblem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF MiG-21s of all the models from the classic F-13 here to the Ps, PFs, PFMs, Ms and MFs had some very interesting squadron emblems. This one is a peculiar black bird. Click the pic for a larger High res.
> 
> View attachment 783749
> 
> 
> The great : Ahmed Kamal Al Mansouri's classic MiG-21MF and his wingman (the dear departed Hassan Al Lotfy may Allah bless him and grant him Jannah) were scrambled out of Bani Sewaif Air Force base on the 15th of February, 1973 (8 months before launching the October War and taking over the entire Barlev line and 20 kilometer of Sinai) and went up against 6 Israelis F-4 Phantoms coming in from southern Sinai over the Gulf of Suez and right before the merge, Al Mansoury fired both his Atoll missies and shot down the leading Phantom, surprising the living crap out of the Israelis who lost their commander and went into disarray, not having a leader to manage the air battle which lasted another 13 minutes after that initial kill of the lead commander and his F-4 with Mansouri and Lotfy using their guns and chasing and dodging and dogfighting the 5 remaining Israeli Phantoms which eventually tucked tail and ran back south east heading into Sinai to save their asses lol. Sadly Lotfy's MiG-21 ran out of fuel and couldn't make the airport and tried to save the aircraft by landing it on desert sand and crashed, killing himself. Al Mansouri barely landed on a street and saved his MiG-21. A great story and a hero of the Egyptian Air Force along with many others who fought against great odds.
> 
> His MiG-21 also has that hat emblem.
> 
> View attachment 783752
> 
> 
> View attachment 783751
> 
> 
> View attachment 783753
> View attachment 783755
> View attachment 783756


Basically the second picture tells the story ifI can read it correctly. Mig-21 in front of 6 phantom Israiliyah that lasted for 13 minutes. I like the Al Mansoury on his helmet with the red star. Epic dogfights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> This just came out today. @Foinikas
> 
> *Russia accelerates production, and Egypt will receive a batch of new Su-35, a number of technologies leading the world*
> 2021-10-11 03:45 HKT
> 
> View attachment 783661
> 
> On one day in December 2020, Russia's Su-35 fighter jets (No. 9212.9213 and 9214) produced for Egypt conducted a test flight at Zhukovsky Airport.
> View attachment 783662
> 
> Data shows that Egypt has purchased a reportedly 26 Su-35 fighter jets at a price of about 3 billion US dollars. This will be the second time that the Su-35 will be launched after China. Scale exports.
> View attachment 783663
> 
> This deal makes this North African country the second largest Su-35 fleet in the world, second only to Russia and surpassing China (the Chinese Air Force is equipped with 24 Su-35 ).
> View attachment 783670
> 
> At present, the first batch of Su-35 fighter jets has been delivered to the Egyptian Air Force. Russia plans to complete the contract implementation schedule before 2023, but this depends on Egypt's ability to pay.
> View attachment 783672
> 
> It should be pointed out that one of the reasons Egypt ordered the Su-35 was because the United States refused to sell the F-35 to Cairo; Egypt now urgently needs an advanced fighter jet to enhance its strength.
> View attachment 783673
> 
> The Su-35 fighter is the ultimate modification of the Su-27 "Flanker". It is mainly used to fill the "transition period" between Russia's 4th and 5th generation fighters.
> View attachment 783674
> 
> Su-35 has undergone a comprehensive evolution in mobility and avionics systems, and can carry a variety of missiles to perform air combat and ground and sea attacks.
> View attachment 783675
> 
> The experts believe that The Su-35 fighter jets are world-leading in many technologies to ensure that the Egyptian Air Force maintains air superiority in the area to deal with threats from other countries.
> 
> Source.



I think these will be kept in Russia to avoid CAATSA. Expat Egyptian pilots and service crew should be there to operate them.


----------



## joker88

Tai Hai Chen said:


> I think these will be kept in Russia to avoid CAATSA. Expat Egyptian pilots and service crew should be there to operate them.


And if I told you that there were pilots who returned after training and technical support as well, and others went there to train again, and even that there are a number of these fighters in Egypt, there is nothing wrong with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

https://www.*************/file/ak9t8ivolbe9yke/Egypt-CILAS-and-HELMA-P-systems-1.pdf/fileReports from Cairo suggest that talks are underway between Egypt and French company CILAS, a subsidiary
of ArianeGroup, for the procurement of HELMA-P counter-drone laser systems.
The same reports suggest that such a deal would be worth approximately 200 million US dollars.
The HELMA-P is a high-energy laser system designed to counter asymmetric threats and to detect, track,
identify and neutralize fixed and mobile targets such as drones, rockets, artillery and mortar.
The system can be fixed or integrated into military vehicles, military vessels, and robots, and can be linked
to command and control (C2) systems as well as battle management systems (BMS).
Sources close to the situation say that negotiations between Egypt and CILAS were launched at the
beginning of the year.
The same sources add that the conclusion of the deal for the procurement of this system has been delayed
due to Israeli and US reservations.
However, ever since Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi’s meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Naftali
Bennett last month, Israel is said to have softened its stance towards Egypt’s procurement of HELMA-P
systems, on the condition that CILAS removes advanced tracking software from the systems that will be
provided to Egypt.
https://www.*************/file/ak9t8ivolbe9yke/Egypt-CILAS-and-HELMA-P-systems-1.pdf/file

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

joker87 said:


> https://www.*************/file/ak9t8ivolbe9yke/Egypt-CILAS-and-HELMA-P-systems-1.pdf/fileReports from Cairo suggest that talks are underway between Egypt and French company CILAS, a subsidiary
> of ArianeGroup, for the procurement of HELMA-P counter-drone laser systems.
> The same reports suggest that such a deal would be worth approximately 200 million US dollars.
> The HELMA-P is a high-energy laser system designed to counter asymmetric threats and to detect, track,
> identify and neutralize fixed and mobile targets such as drones, rockets, artillery and mortar.
> The system can be fixed or integrated into military vehicles, military vessels, and robots, and can be linked
> to command and control (C2) systems as well as battle management systems (BMS).
> Sources close to the situation say that negotiations between Egypt and CILAS were launched at the
> beginning of the year.
> The same sources add that the conclusion of the deal for the procurement of this system has been delayed
> due to Israeli and US reservations.
> However, ever since Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi’s meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Naftali
> Bennett last month, Israel is said to have softened its stance towards Egypt’s procurement of HELMA-P
> systems, on the condition that CILAS removes advanced tracking software from the systems that will be
> provided to Egypt.
> https://www.*************/file/ak9t8ivolbe9yke/Egypt-CILAS-and-HELMA-P-systems-1.pdf/file


I disagree with the removal of the advanced tracking system. We can't be second to none anymore. Call me crazy but thats my stance, hopefuly they make their own system that they can integrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ARCH٤R

Foinikas said:


> You got any old examples?


I’m sure Egypt’s sole Hawker Fury had a skull on its engine, I have a photo of that from a Newspaper/magazine. And should you check Ismail Yassin’s movie “Ismail Yassin in the Air Force” you’d see some footages of Egyptian MiG-15/17 with a black snake/dragon on the nose.


Foinikas said:


> Well I do have some 4-5 Amr Diab albums 😋 Oh and one of Dania


No albums for Esseily or Mohammed Mounir?
@Gomig-21 At least one Egyptian MiG-21M had a red lions profile


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I disagree with the removal of the advanced tracking system. We can't be second to none anymore. Call me crazy but thats my stance, hopefuly they make their own system that they can integrate.


”Call me crazy” no, you are perfectly right. 
I really doubt Israel has a binding agreement to veto such stuff, perhaps they make certain components or have mutual interests somewhere else?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

ARCH٤R said:


> I’m sure Egypt’s sole Hawker Fury had a skull on its engine, I have a photo of that from a Newspaper/magazine. And should you check Ismail Yassin’s movie “Ismail Yassin in the Air Force” you’d see some footages of Egyptian MiG-15/17 with a black snake/dragon on the nose.
> 
> No albums for Esseily or Mohammed Mounir?
> @Gomig-21 At least one Egyptian MiG-21M had a red lions profile
> 
> ”Call me crazy” no, you are perfectly right.
> I really doubt Israel has a binding agreement to veto such stuff, perhaps they make certain components or have mutual interests somewhere else?


I hope your right, the French are really ticked at the anglosphere alliance, so that would definitely have some sort of affect on egypts behalf. Notice how messy nato is now, turkey is trying to wrestle between 2 powers to get her way with s400 (no one plays superpowers better than misr!) And now they're in the thick of it. France is like I said, not happy. There were even french officials that mentioned to get back at the USA because of this, and Germany wants to do some trade with Russia, but America won't allow this, that caused a bit of fricten between the 2, and lets not forget ukraine...though not in nato, this brings the big bad Kodiak bear next door right on the doorsteps of the eastern European plains. These are indeed interesting, and pretty unsettling times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> https://www.*************/file/ak9t8ivolbe9yke/Egypt-CILAS-and-HELMA-P-systems-1.pdf/fileReports from Cairo suggest that talks are underway between Egypt and French company CILAS, a subsidiary
> of ArianeGroup, for the procurement of HELMA-P counter-drone laser systems.
> The same reports suggest that such a deal would be worth approximately 200 million US dollars.
> The HELMA-P is a high-energy laser system designed to counter asymmetric threats and to detect, track,
> identify and neutralize fixed and mobile targets such as drones, rockets, artillery and mortar.
> The system can be fixed or integrated into military vehicles, military vessels, and robots, and can be linked
> to command and control (C2) systems as well as battle management systems (BMS).
> Sources close to the situation say that negotiations between Egypt and CILAS were launched at the
> beginning of the year.
> The same sources add that the conclusion of the deal for the procurement of this system has been delayed
> due to Israeli and US reservations.
> However, ever since Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi’s meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Naftali
> Bennett last month, Israel is said to have softened its stance towards Egypt’s procurement of HELMA-P
> systems, on the condition that CILAS removes advanced tracking software from the systems that will be
> provided to Egypt.
> https://www.*************/file/ak9t8ivolbe9yke/Egypt-CILAS-and-HELMA-P-systems-1.pdf/file


There is TOT involved.. as it is the Egyptian policy for procurement of new systems..The software purpose and specs can be transferred and Egypt will make its own version based on the tracking specs..That is.. if France acquiesce to the Usraeli demands.. which is doubtful..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I disagree with the removal of the advanced tracking system. We can't be second to none anymore. Call me crazy but thats my stance, hopefuly they make their own system that they can integrate.



Crazy? No way, you're 150% on the money ya Basha. We're all sick and tired of this crap and had enough of it a long time ago. If we feel this way can you imagine the fellas closer to these deals that have to personally hear these things and deal with them time after time? All these decades of having to settle for less? They must be ready to blow a gasket and it sounds like they've had enough. But even so, Sisi still deals with it diplomatically like a pro. The man is amazingly composed and a true professional. He was always like that, even when he was a simple soldier all the way up the ladder to the head of intelligence and then to the presidency. Always cool, calm and collected and gets things done that way with that cool demeanor. 



ARCH٤R said:


> I really doubt Israel has a binding agreement to veto such stuff, perhaps they make certain components or have mutual interests somewhere else?



Yeah it's like who the frig do these a-holes think they are?! They shouldn't have any clout whatsoever with the French selling Egypt whatever they and we want. I hope the French tell them "sacr leblue couilon va tu fournier"! I think that's the right insult. Wlad el kalb el m3araseen el khawalaat el yahood dol oooof! 



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> that caused a bit of *fricten*



I see what you did there! 👍

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

joker87 said:


> https://www.*************/file/ak9t8ivolbe9yke/Egypt-CILAS-and-HELMA-P-systems-1.pdf/fileReports from Cairo suggest that talks are underway between Egypt and French company CILAS, a subsidiary
> of ArianeGroup, for the procurement of HELMA-P counter-drone laser systems.
> The same reports suggest that such a deal would be worth approximately 200 million US dollars.
> The HELMA-P is a high-energy laser system designed to counter asymmetric threats and to detect, track,
> identify and neutralize fixed and mobile targets such as drones, rockets, artillery and mortar.
> The system can be fixed or integrated into military vehicles, military vessels, and robots, and can be linked
> to command and control (C2) systems as well as battle management systems (BMS).
> Sources close to the situation say that negotiations between Egypt and CILAS were launched at the
> beginning of the year.
> The same sources add that the conclusion of the deal for the procurement of this system has been delayed
> due to Israeli and US reservations.
> However, ever since Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi’s meeting with Israeli Prime Minister Naftali
> Bennett last month, Israel is said to have softened its stance towards Egypt’s procurement of HELMA-P
> systems, on the condition that CILAS removes advanced tracking software from the systems that will be
> provided to Egypt.
> https://www.*************/file/ak9t8ivolbe9yke/Egypt-CILAS-and-HELMA-P-systems-1.pdf/file



It can also bring down ballistic missiles and crusie missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I hope your right, the French are really ticked at the anglosphere alliance, so that would definitely have some sort of affect on egypts behalf. Notice how messy nato is now, turkey is trying to wrestle between 2 powers to get her way with s400 (no one plays superpowers better than misr!) And now they're in the thick of it. France is like I said, not happy. There were even french officials that mentioned to get back at the USA because of this, and Germany wants to do some trade with Russia, but America won't allow this, that caused a bit of fricten between the 2, and lets not forget ukraine...though not in nato, this brings the big bad Kodiak bear next door right on the doorsteps of the eastern European plains. These are indeed interesting, and pretty unsettling times.


Personally,the way I see it is that France is the chance to get away from the other pole of the EU,Germany. Germans have displeased a lot of Europeans with their policies shut the immigration issue and also their pro-Ukraine stance that goes against Russia.
Both Egypt and Greece have had good relations with France and I think we can both benefit from them. They want an alliance and closer relations? Good.
And the French make quality equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Tai Hai Chen said:


> I think these will be kept in Russia to avoid CAATSA. Expat Egyptian pilots and service crew should be there to operate them.



Nah, that's about as silly as can be, sorry dude. I know there were even Egyptian YouTubers posting videos and saying similar things like that, but it doesn't make any sense whatsoever. One was even claiming they would operate out of Al Jufra airbase but that's about as stupid as can be, since what the heck would be the difference?! They would still belong to Egypt and ownership would be Egyptian and location wouldn't change a thing. And operating them out of Russia is even sillier! Why on earth would the Russians ever allow that? Think about that for a minute.

This is the problem with the Egyptian Armed Forces when they keep things secret and don't announce anything and try to keep things in the shadows etc. This is the result of that crap. They need to end that silliness and either confront the US or not. All this secrecy and in the shadows causes all this other silliness and actually makes them look bad IMO. 

We praise them when they do great things, but they also deserve criticism when they act silly like this and screw things up like they've done with this Su-35. If they don't tell the US to go to hell and induct these aircraft and take the hit whatever it is (and it won't be severe I can almost guarantee that because the US sees Egypt as a VERY valuable regional partner, and not just the US, but many of US' allies in Europe such as France, the UK, Italy, Greece of course and many others) they'll look pretty bad in many of our eyes. That's the honest truth because they need to change the status quo. Egypt is not alone anymore and thanks to that idiot Trump, the US has lost a considerable amount of clout around the world and in Europe specifically. So they need to make a statement to show the US they don't have the authority to dictate what Egypt can purchase or not purchase anymore. We need to see this from Egypt because it's now or never. I really hope they don't try dancing around this. Screw the US and their CAATSA ten times over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abid123

Gomig-21 said:


> Nah, that's about as silly as can be, sorry dude. I know there were even Egyptian YouTubers posting videos and saying similar things like that, but it doesn't make any sense whatsoever. One was even claiming they would operate out of Al Jufra airbase but that's about as stupid as can be, since what the heck would be the difference?! They would still belong to Egypt and ownership would be Egyptian and location wouldn't change a thing. And operating them out of Russia is even sillier! Why on earth would the Russians ever allow that? Think about that for a minute.
> 
> This is the problem with the Egyptian Armed Forces when they keep things secret and don't announce anything and try to keep things in the shadows etc. This is the result of that crap. They need to end that silliness and either confront the US or not. All this secrecy and in the shadows causes all this other silliness and actually makes them look bad IMO.
> 
> We praise them when they do great things, but they also deserve criticism when they act silly like this and screw things up like they've done with this Su-35. If they don't tell the US to go to hell and induct these aircraft and take the hit whatever it is (and it won't be severe I can almost guarantee that because the US sees Egypt as a VERY valuable regional partner, and not just the US, but many of US' allies in Europe such as France, the UK, Italy, Greece of course and many others) they'll look pretty bad in many of our eyes. That's the honest truth because they need to change the status quo. Egypt is not alone anymore and thanks to that idiot Trump, the US has lost a considerable amount of clout around the world and in Europe specifically. So they need to make a statement to show the US they don't have the authority to dictate what Egypt can purchase or not purchase anymore. We need to see this from Egypt because it's now or never. I really hope they don't try dancing around this. Screw the US and their CAATSA ten times over.


All european countries are US puppets. They take their orders from Washington DC. So dont put your trust in them. They can stab you in the back anytime. Look what happened to Libya? My friend, the day Egypt’s military actually becomes a major threat for the Israeli’s will be the day Egypt will come under sactions. Also most likely a UN arms embargo. You should only buy weapons from Russia and China. They wont limit your military capabilities unlike USA and their puppets in Europe.


----------



## Gomig-21

Abid123 said:


> All european countries are US puppets.



Up to a certain extent. Times are changing. If that was the case, France would never have agreed to sell us 54 Rafales and also commit verbally to a possible count of 100 aircraft. They wouldn't have sold Egypt 2 helicopter LHDs which were intended for Russia, 3 FREMM frigates (two of which are Italian) 4 Gowind Corvettes, 4 Type 209s even if they're not as capable as the Type 214, they still posses quite the potency as attack submarines and quite notably, 2 A330 MRTTs which buys the EAF tremendous long endurance and increases its range ten-fold. Not to mention France honoring its contract to provide 50 SCALP cruise missiles for the first 24 Rafales AFTER the US stopped the order because of US parts in the missiles. The French went ahead and exchanged those parts with their own and delivered the entire batch with half of them for free because of the delay. That says a lot.

Cruise missiles of that potency were definitely on the list of anti Israeli weapons. 

And BTW, don't kid yourself - the Russians and Chinese will do the same exact thing you mentioned should Israel be threatened in anyway. No one wants to be the reason Egypt was able to defeat that cancerous entity. 

BUT, you need to realize that is not Egypt's goal. Egypt is not interested in defeating Israel. It's interested in being able to defend itself and strengthen its position and economy to prevent exactly what happened in Libya and Syria, while at the same time go on the offensive should it need to. There is a huge distinction between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@Titanium100 , thank you for the kind words on the other thread. I just wanted to show appreciation for that. But you're too kind, my friend; I merely exist within the veritable shadows of the other brothers you mentioned in that post. 

@Philip the Arab , my friend, habib Alby, ya sa3at el basha you in particular, but of course @The SC , @joker87 , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose (yalahweteeee that's 3 pharos in one name mesh ma3oul keda ya ragel loool just kidding) @ARCH٤R @joker87 @Titanium100 and of course, our Greek Brother @Foinikas and everyone else, take a close look at this super, super, super fascinating development and what do you fine folks think about THIS!

Click and enlarge full screen if you need to and notice the interesting item and tell me, could this be a sign of things to come for the EAF's F-16 fleet? Bhilip, were you aware of this fascinating new development?







@Beast , the unofficial count of Wing Loongs as well as CH-5s and possibly other Chinese UAVs/UCAVs in the Egyptian Armed Forces is well over 100 units. Do you have any other info from Chinese sources as to that or any other interesting information? Let us know, please, xièxie!
















I mentioned this on the Egyptian National and Strategic Development Projects thread opened by the main man SC and how interesting this is that Egypt is in talks with South Korea for providing additional supportive technology for the Dabaa Nuclear Reactors beyond that of Russia -- which is building the the actual reactors -- and they've decided to include the K-9 howitzer in the package with the nuclear technology! In all my years on this earth and following military developments, I've never seen any country make such a fascinating request that is substantially different in inclusive items! lol. Has anyone seen such an interesting mix in a single contract ever? A great sign of Egypt's ability to package items that most likely benefits itself in negotiated price as well as facilitate the option for the supplier in this case, SK. It's just so brilliant IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Click and enlarge full screen if you need to and notice the interesting item and tell me, could this be a sign of things to come for the EAF's F-16 fleet? Bhilip, were you aware of this fascinating new development?


Ya abu Habibulah al Yabani,this looks like an F-16 Viper. Is it true? Weyn at-tayarat??


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Ya abu Habibulah al Yabani,this looks like an F-16 Viper. Is it true? Weyn at-tayarat??



Those are two of the current EAF's 23 or so Block 52s. But I will reply in more detail a bit later as I want to see what the other fellas have to say as well. This is a pretty big development.

And as far as the tayarat, I'm assuming you're referring to the Su-35s? I'm leaning much more towards the strong possibility that the contract for those has not been cancelled and they will indeed eventually show face at some point in the near future, not the distant one, either. Most of the people commenting on that status whom are in the know are saying the same thing which makes me lean along those same lines as well.

BUT, that photo does alter the confidence of that outlook a little bit, complicating the whole damn thing! lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*South Korea offers to transfer military and nuclear technology and shipbuilding to Egypt*

There is a high possibility that Samsung will win a contract to build a new naval arsenal worth $1.5 billion in the Suez Canal... and a memorandum of understanding will be signed next November to determine the related agreements before concluding the final contract... and discuss the howitzer deal worth up to $2 billion..

The negotiations around the K9, include the transfer of technology, cannon production lines, ammunition and all artillery equipments..

It is also expected that the final contracts will be signed during the EDEX exhibition at the end of next November

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Those are two of the current EAF's 23 or so Block 52s. But I will reply in more detail a bit later as I want to see what the other fellas have to say as well. This is a pretty big development.
> 
> And as far as the tayarat, I'm assuming you're referring to the Su-35s? I'm leaning much more towards the strong possibility that the contract for those has not been cancelled and they will indeed eventually show face at some point in the near future, not the distant one, either. Most of the people commenting on that status whom are in the know are saying the same thing which makes me lean along those same lines as well.
> 
> BUT, that photo does alter the confidence of that outlook a little bit, complicating the whole damn thing! lol.


No I meant where are these airplanes in the photo

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> No I meant where are these airplanes in the photo



Oh ok, sorry. Somewhere in Egypt, or possibly in the UAE. I haven't read any literature pertaining to them except the photo description, which didn't mention their location. But the other country mentioned besides Egypt is a big hint.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Those are two of the current EAF's 23 or so Block 52s. But I will reply in more detail a bit later as I want to see what the other fellas have to say as well. This is a pretty big development.
> 
> And as far as the tayarat, I'm assuming you're referring to the Su-35s? I'm leaning much more towards the strong possibility that the contract for those has not been cancelled and they will indeed eventually show face at some point in the near future, not the distant one, either. Most of the people commenting on that status whom are in the know are saying the same thing which makes me lean along those same lines as well.
> 
> BUT, that photo does alter the confidence of that outlook a little bit, complicating the whole damn thing! lol.


UAE Al-Tariq precision bombs on Egyptian F-16 planes .. Excellent precision bombs ..It is said that Egypt obtained a local manufacturing license for them..this means Egypt got the source code from the US..
These are the roles that the Egyptian F-16 will play in the coming period..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

If what I said is true, the F16 entered the development stages of the standard 52 because more than one picture appeared, not more than a fighter with shoulder fuel tanks and with the integration of Al-Tariq and soon other weapons will be combined with the knowledge that it can be combined with the Rafale 
Al-Tariq is manufactured in Egypt with German and Emirati technology and also the development has been approved It has to block 52 for the number of 100 fighters, and the order is inevitably coming

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443979463977541634https://www.*************/file/xslo2cmes3qn4fm/Egypt-Indra-and-ELINT-FD-radars.pdf/fileIndeed, it was agreed to transfer the K9 cannon technology in a $2 billion deal, and Israel is disturbed by another deal that is being negotiated, including cruises and fighters 
The French deal for the Navy is already being negotiated and may enter into force in the first quarter of 2022

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The Italian frame with 2 also entered into force
The Egyptian exhibition has many surprises. I am going there. Also, the French deal and deals with America are being negotiated

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448415459234177029


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Click and enlarge full screen if you need to and notice the interesting item and tell me, could this be a sign of things to come for the EAF's F-16 fleet? Bhilip, were you aware of this fascinating new development?


I was not aware of this amazing development, it's the 120km range Tariq-LR on EAF F-16s. It seems to be the INS/GPS variant because of the lack of seeker.

It could be that Egypt got the source codes or they were integrated wirelessley and are being dropped as dumb bombs. The pilot has a tablet in his lap and controls the missile through it and there is a preflight power source so aircraft power isnt need.

Amazing development, I hope Halcon missiles can be integrated on EAF aircraft in the future.

😏😏

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> UAE Al-Tariq precision bombs on Egyptian F-16 planes .. Excellent precision bombs ..It is said that Egypt obtained a local manufacturing license for them..this means Egypt got the source code from the US..
> These are the roles that the Egyptian F-16 will play in the coming period..



That's the super interesting part. Did the US give Egypt the source codes? Since there is no way to integrate any munition on the F-16 without the source codes, the question becomes whether the US gave them to Egypt or did they prop up a tent over the cockpit and position 18 special forces with their M-4s and night vision & infrared goggles to guard the tent while some US military techies plugged in their laptops and inserted the source codes into the system while Egyptian and UAE weapons technicians mounted the missiles and made the necessary connections?

Or they're installed as @Philip the Arab said, wirelessly so no source codes would be required. But that would still require the US' approval.

I'm not sure the US would give them out, just because we're talking about the untrusting American view of Egypt. I could be wrong, it just seems most likely this was the way they handled it, either with the tent lol or allowed the wireless integration.



joker87 said:


> If what I said is true, the F16 entered the development stages of the standard 52 because more than one picture appeared, not more than a fighter with shoulder fuel tanks and with the integration of Al-Tariq and soon other weapons will be combined with the knowledge that it can be combined with the Rafale



Which poses the question, obviously the MICAs can be integrated to the F-16s as well as possibly the MICA NG when it does become available, but the biggest question will be the Meteor?!?!? What about the AIM-120C-7? Why wouldn't the US at this point furnish the dam missile and gain the profit instead of giving it to the French?!?! This is getting more and more complicated because it raises more questions than it anwsers.



joker87 said:


> Al-Tariq is manufactured in Egypt with German and Emirati technology and also the development has been approved It has to block 52 for the number of 100 fighters, and the order is inevitably coming.



Wait, what? Please explain because I am confused here. Are you saying the US is going to supply the EAF with 100 new F-16s or they will allow the missiles integration of 100 EAF F-16 that are already part of the EAF? Please explain ya basha.

Also, what does this do to the Su-35S? This seems like reward for canceling the Su-35 because why would the US ever do all this without something in return?! It is a bit disturbing and as I said, this raises more questions than it answers.


Philip the Arab said:


> I was not aware of this amazing development, it's the 120km range Tariq-LR on EAF F-16s. It seems to be the INS/GPS variant because of the lack of seeker.
> 
> It could be that Egypt got the source codes or they were integrated wirelessley and are being dropped as dumb bombs. The pilot has a tablet in his lap and controls the missile through it and there is a preflight power source so aircraft power isnt need.
> 
> Amazing development, I hope Halcon missiles can be integrated on EAF aircraft in the future.
> 
> 😏😏
> View attachment 784757



So the two F-16s are also equipped with the SNIPER-XR pod, meaning that they're most likely integrated through the aircraft's system rather than the use of the tablet, right? Would you think that's more plausible being that they're using the SNIPER-XR to target designate for the Tariqs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

BTW, it's really hard to tell, but if you enlarge the pic, you can also see something else on the belly of both aircraft, right behind the SNIPER-XR pod. Anyone see that or notice it, and can you tell what it is? Or am I seeing things?


----------



## joker88

Negotiations with America from 2018 are underway to develop 100 fighters from the Egyptian F16 fleet for Block 52, and more than one fighter appeared with shoulder fuel tanks, knowing that Block 52 there are only 18 fighters after losing two of them. Al-Aramam will appear soon, as previously published by pictures of scavengers and fugitives, at the Arab Defense Forum




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1128472277608724

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, it's really hard to tell, but if you enlarge the pic, you can also see something else on the belly of both aircraft, right behind the SNIPER-XR pod. Anyone see that or notice it, and can you tell what it is? Or am I seeing things?


I do see a Sniper-XR as well, you are correct.

I'm not sure it would be needed to give GPS/INS guidance to the missile or if that's done on the ground based on preplanned targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's the super interesting part. Did the US give Egypt the source codes? Since there is no way to integrate any munition on the F-16 without the source codes, the question becomes whether the US gave them to Egypt or did they prop up a tent over the cockpit and position 18 special forces with their M-4s and night vision & infrared goggles to guard the tent while some US military techies plugged in their laptops and inserted the source codes into the system while Egyptian and UAE weapons technicians mounted the missiles and made the necessary connections?
> 
> Or they're installed as @Philip the Arab said, wirelessly so no source codes would be required. But that would still require the US' approval.
> 
> I'm not sure the US would give them out, just because we're talking about the untrusting American view of Egypt. I could be wrong, it just seems most likely this was the way they handled it, either with the tent lol or allowed the wireless integration.
> 
> 
> 
> Which poses the question, obviously the MICAs can be integrated to the F-16s as well as possibly the MICA NG when it does become available, but the biggest question will be the Meteor?!?!? What about the AIM-120C-7? Why wouldn't the US at this point furnish the dam missile and gain the profit instead of giving it to the French?!?! This is getting more and more complicated because it raises more questions than it anwsers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Please explain because I am confused here. Are you saying the US is going to supply the EAF with 100 new F-16s or they will allow the missiles integration of 100 EAF F-16 that are already part of the EAF? Please explain ya basha.
> 
> Also, what does this do to the Su-35S? This seems like reward for canceling the Su-35 because why would the US ever do all this without something in return?! It is a bit disturbing and as I said, this raises more questions than it answers.
> 
> 
> So the two F-16s are also equipped with the SNIPER-XR pod, meaning that they're most likely integrated through the aircraft's system rather than the use of the tablet, right? Would you think that's more plausible being that they're using the SNIPER-XR to target designate for the Tariqs?


Egypt signed the CISMOA agreement with the US in 2018.. It is about time to see some fruits..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt signed the CISMOA agreement with the US...



Sure, a while ago. Would the source codes fall within the treaty's conditions, or was it only reserved for actual hardware and not software? Not sure, but you make a good point that I forgot about. Probably because it never mattered since they signed it, until maybe now.


Philip the Arab said:


> I do see a Sniper-XR as well, you are correct.
> 
> I'm not sure it would be needed to give GPS/INS guidance to the missile or if that's done on the ground based on preplanned targets.



I suppose we'll find out more as IDEX happens and even EDEX and more information on these missiles and the tablet comes out. Or not, lol. But it's fascinating for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Sure, a while ago. Would the source codes fall within the treaty's conditions, or was it only reserved for actual hardware and not software? Not sure, but you make a good point that I forgot about. Probably because it never mattered since they signed it, until maybe now.
> 
> 
> I suppose we'll find out more as IDEX happens and even EDEX and more information on these missiles and the tablet comes out. Or not, lol. But it's fascinating for sure.


The code has been opened for integration and is already under development
Didn't I remind you that development is coming soon

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is about time to see some fruits..



Indeed! Said the same thing it's about effing time! lol But like I said, there's more questions now.



joker87 said:


> The code has been opened for integration and is already under development
> Didn't I remind you that development is coming soon



You did. You da man.


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed! Said the same thing it's about effing time! lol But like I said, there's more questions now.
> 
> 
> 
> You did. You da man.


 Do you want to know what Israel also objected to the South Korean deal, knowing that the radar system and electronic warfare are being changed for customers in Arab countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> Do you want to know what Israel also objected to the South Korean deal, knowing that the radar system and electronic warfare are being changed for customers in Arab countries?
> View attachment 784788



Yes, I told @Indos that none of the Arab countries (especially Egypt) would buy that aircraft with Israeli crap in it like the radar and avionics and he told me that crap is no more in that aircraft and they've built a new indigenous AESA and changed the avionics also, making it more appealing to Arab nations, but it still has no internal weapons bays. As nice as it is, I much prefer the Su-57 for Egypt. That's why the Su-35 is so important, as it builds the bridge to the Su-57.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> Do you want to know what Israel also objected to the South Korean deal, knowing that the radar system and electronic warfare are being changed for customers in Arab countries?
> View attachment 784788


Usrael helped only in testing the South Korean AESA rada and components of EW.. But they are opposing like if the systems were theirs or they had participated in their design and conception..Very silly.. and it seems it is getting on the nerves of South Korea..that has upped the ante.. and is escalating the matter..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Usrael helped only in testing the South Korean AESA rada and components of EW.. But they are opposing like if the systems were theirs or they had participated in their design and conception..Very silly.. and it seems it is getting on the nerves of South Korea..that has upped the ante.. and is escalating the matter..



Good for SK. Someone needs to put that little bitch in its place! Who the frig does it think it is!?! Going around like it owns the world and can dictate what it opposes like excuse me? Someone please bitchslap that arrogant, cancerous POS of a filthy entity. Ooof. Bad enough we have to deal with the US and its arrogant crap, which fuels that cancer's nerves. Mal30un abuhom wlad el a7ba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Good for SK. Someone needs to put that little bitch in its place! Who the frig does it think it is!?! Going around like it owns the world and can dictate what it opposes like excuse me? Someone please bitchslap that arrogant, cancerous POS of a filthy entity. Ooof. Bad enough we have to deal with the US and its arrogant crap, which fuels that cancer's nerves. Mal30un abuhom wlad el a7ba.


They can go milk a moose..Egypt is burning their blood..

There was great cooperation and movement in the past period between Egypt and South Korea, and there were very many meetings, the settlement of differences, frankness, and asking Egypt for public support in North Korea for the file to end the war between the two Koreas, because South Korea chose Egypt to be the only strategic partner in Africa and the Middle East. for their development plans..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

There is no Typhoon in the Air Force in the coming period and the replacement of all the old fighters Mirage 5, MiG, Chinese copies, Alpha Jet and all the old fighters. And the Rafale, and it is possible for an additional deal from the Su-35, so Egypt needs at least 200 more fighters, after the armies left the Arab equation, and it really needs another fighter in the ranks of the Air Force.


----------



## monitor

Interesting! After the Mirage-2000, Egyptian Air Force F-16 Block-52 fighter jets appear for the first time armed with the Emirati-based Al-Tariq precision-guided munitions. Taken in consideration that this would be a sign of US approval on the integration of such munitions.

Courtesy: Mahmud gamal @Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*AL-TARIQ S*





Range up to 40 km 

The ability to attack a moving targets or off-track. 

Satellite Navigation System / Inertial Navigation System / Infrared Imaging. 

Satellite Navigation System / Inertial Navigation System / Semi-active Laser Finder. 

Satellite/Inertial Navigation System only. 

Bimodal researchers. 

Wireless integration or using the MIL-STD-1760 system. 

It can be carried by different combat aircraft. 

Pre-launch positioning (LOBL) and post-launch positioning (LOAL) 

Fire and forget feature, and with high accuracy..


*AL-TARIQ LR*




The same features of Al-Tareq S ..However, the LR system includes a suite of wings that increases the range to 120 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

monitor said:


> View attachment 784823
> 
> Interesting! After the Mirage-2000, Egyptian Air Force F-16 Block-52 fighter jets appear for the first time armed with the Emirati-based Al-Tariq precision-guided munitions. Taken in consideration that this would be a sign of US approval on the integration of such munitions.
> 
> Courtesy: Mahmud gamal @Twitter



Two pages back post #8,156 already posted and good following discussions from several members about this new and very interesting development as well as possible future ones that have been missing for a long time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

This might be a block 2 Al Tariq







The system integration onto a new generation Penetration Warhead is a milestone achievement for the company, making it possible to field such a purpose-built warhead on the guidance kit. This new feature enhances the capability to neutralise strategic infrastructure such as bridges, reinforced shelters, control centres and fortified installations utilising the warhead’s superb penetrating performance. 

AL TARIQ is also briefing stakeholders on the enhancements implemented to its family of PGMs, which have recently been updated to the Block 2 specifications. The upgrade boasts a host of latest technology improvements, including an enhanced navigation solution, a new Height-Of-Burst-Sensor (HOBS) capability for airburst applications and a weapon system that is capable of being digitally integrated on aircraft requiring either MIL-STD-1760 or DIGIBUS interfacing.

The upgrade further boosts the integration of AL TARIQ’s PGMs with a new “PowerPack” that equips the weapons with a pre-flight power source, as well as greater mission flexibility through leveraging cockpit fuze programmability. Rendering it highly effective in neutralising its target, the weapons system incorporates the latest Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Receiver technology as well as a highly sophisticated GPS anti-jamming solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Philip the Arab said:


> This might be a block 2 Al Tariq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system integration onto a new generation Penetration Warhead is a milestone achievement for the company, making it possible to field such a purpose-built warhead on the guidance kit. This new feature enhances the capability to neutralise strategic infrastructure such as bridges, reinforced shelters, control centres and fortified installations utilising the warhead’s superb penetrating performance.
> 
> AL TARIQ is also briefing stakeholders on the enhancements implemented to its family of PGMs, which have recently been updated to the Block 2 specifications. The upgrade boasts a host of latest technology improvements, including an enhanced navigation solution, a new Height-Of-Burst-Sensor (HOBS) capability for airburst applications and a weapon system that is capable of being digitally integrated on aircraft requiring either MIL-STD-1760 or DIGIBUS interfacing.
> 
> The upgrade further boosts the integration of AL TARIQ’s PGMs with a new “PowerPack” that equips the weapons with a pre-flight power source, as well as greater mission flexibility through leveraging cockpit fuze programmability. Rendering it highly effective in neutralising its target, the weapons system incorporates the latest Global Navigation Satellite System (GNSS) Receiver technology as well as a highly sophisticated GPS anti-jamming solution.



Do you think Egypt will consider it is well armed for it's size

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Battlion25 said:


> Do you think Egypt will consider it is well armed for it's size


We saw a pic with the Al Tariq on EAF F-16s already so it may already be in use.

The stealth glide weapon or cruise missile from Halcon will be very useful if integrated on EAF F-16s and give them a capability than they never had.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> This might be a block 2 Al Tariq



The main question would be if they mount them upside down onto the pylon? That's what it looks like in the pic. The bulge cover for the winglets appears to be on the bottom of the missile as it sits on the pylon in the pic. It makes sense since there doesn't seem to be any mounting holes or brackets on the top of the missile where the winglets cover is. So when it detaches, it probably spins upright then open its winglets as its rocket motor fires up. I think you're right about the block 2, just need to verify it is indeed mounted upside down on the EAF F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> The main question would be if they mount them upside down onto the pylon? That's what it looks like in the pic. The bulge cover for the winglets appears to be on the bottom of the missile as it sits on the pylon in the pic. It makes sense since there doesn't seem to be any mounting holes or brackets on the top of the missile where the winglets cover is. So when it detaches, it probably spins upright then open its winglets as its rocket motor fires up. I think you're right about the block 2, just need to verify it is indeed mounted upside down on the EAF F-16s.


Lol you know how arabs have long names? Those 3 pharoah names are bunched up together to replicate a "kemetic" version 😂

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Also does anyone know if there is another forum of the egyptian armed forces on another sight that I can see???


----------



## Foinikas

Ya shabab! Ptisi had this article today:









Η Αίγυπτος εξοπλίζει (και) τα F-16 με κατευθυνόμενα όπλα «made in UAE» - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Μαχητικά F-16 Block 52 της Αιγύπτου εμφανίζονται για πρώτη φορά σε βίντεο που δημοσιοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα να φέρουν κατευθυνόμενες βόμβες Al-Tariq. Η Αίγυπτος έχει πιστοποιήσει προηγμένες κατευθυνόμενες βόμβες στα Mirage 2000; Προηγήθηκε τον Ιούλιο αντίστοιχο βίντεο με το όπλο να μεταφέρεται από...




www.ptisidiastima.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

👆🤔🤔🤔

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Should @Philip the Arab 's suggestion be true, the only thing that stands between Al-Tariq and Egyptian MiG-29s, Rafales and future Su-35s is a pylon designed for it.


----------



## Philip the Arab

ARCH٤R said:


> Should @Philip the Arab 's suggestion be true, the only thing that stands between Al-Tariq and Egyptian MiG-29s, Rafales and future Su-35s is a pylon designed for it.


The Al Tariq would have to be redesigned for a FAB series munition.


----------



## Gomig-21

Today, October 14th is Egyptian Air Force Day, commemorating the great battle of Al Mansoura and the trouncing of the Israeli Air Force and their douche F-4s & A-4s lol by mostly the EAF MiG-21s and a few MiG-17s. The filthy enemy took a pounding by our boys and their heroic effort that sent those scum fleeing like the filth they were, in shock and terror that they saw a completely new class or Egyptian warriors in their cockpits. This is essentially the main reason why they're so afraid of the Egyptian Air Force since this day and do EVERYTHING in their power to keep the EAF down and incapable of acquiring the high end weapons, mainly the top of the line fighters and especially the top BVR missiles. But times a' changing, ever since the Rafale has been purchased and the door opened. They just need to keep their foot down on the throttle and don't let up, exactly why they need to induct the Su-30SEs and put an order for the Su-57 and keep adding to the MiG-35 and Rafales.








Foinikas said:


> Ya shabab! Ptisi had this article today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η Αίγυπτος εξοπλίζει (και) τα F-16 με κατευθυνόμενα όπλα «made in UAE» - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> Μαχητικά F-16 Block 52 της Αιγύπτου εμφανίζονται για πρώτη φορά σε βίντεο που δημοσιοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα να φέρουν κατευθυνόμενες βόμβες Al-Tariq. Η Αίγυπτος έχει πιστοποιήσει προηγμένες κατευθυνόμενες βόμβες στα Mirage 2000; Προηγήθηκε τον Ιούλιο αντίστοιχο βίντεο με το όπλο να μεταφέρεται από...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com



Helwa awi ya gameel! Did you see this?

Hellenic Navy HS Kanaris S-class frigate makes port call at Alexandria Naval base, conducts a PASSEX with the Egyptian Navy FFG-911 Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate.


















These ones (ENS Taba FFG 916) is with the US Navy's USS O'Kane (DDG 77), part of the 5th Fleet.














That Egyptian ship has the relatively newly installed Thales SMART-S Mk2 Radar you can see just ahead of the main mast, that white squarish box on top of its own tower. We posted about it before with superb capabilities.

The new electricity deal between our countries will be signed tomorrow ISA.
*Egypt Energy Ministers to sign a deal this week on implementing an electricity interconnection project, TA NEA.*





Today the signatures for the electricity interconnection between Greece and Egypt - An agreement of great geopolitical importance | GREECE | iefimerida.gr






Nice new pic of EAF Rafales patrolling the north coast with that turquoise water and white sand beaches of the Mediterranean Sea. Almost as beautiful as the Greek islands in the northern Med and the historical Aegean Sea. They're both equipped with the triple racks HAMMER PGM pylons, which might be while they're on a return course from dropping off some presents on the Libyan/Egyptian border, cleaning up the pest infestation from Libya that tries to penetrate the border into Egypt. Some house cleaning!






The three primary EAF fighters in line. F-16 blck 52, MiG-29M/M2/35, Rafale DM. Beautiful sight and how nice would it be if the Su-35SE was also in line?






I forget which KH missile that is, mounted on the MiG-29M along with an R-77 and a pair of R-73s.






Nice lineup of EAF Ka-52 Alligators attack helicopters.






@Foinikas , is there a Hellenic Air Force thread? Let me know so I can check it out. If not we should open one up. A lot of great pics of the HAF out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> 👆🤔🤔🤔
> View attachment 785075



Very interesting modification on an AIM-7 Sparrow, but could also be a photoshop.

As far as the KH missile on the MiG-29M, I remember when the order was being tested in Russia and the list of munitions was mentioned, they were as follows:

R-77 Air-to-Air Missile
R-73 Air-to-Air Missile
KH-38 Air-to-Ground Missile
KH-31 Air-To-Ground Anti-Ship Missile
T-220 Targeting Pod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Very interesting modification on an AIM-7 Sparrow, but could also be a photoshop.
> 
> As far as the KH missile on the MiG-29M, I remember when the order was being tested in Russia and the list of munitions was mentioned, they were as follows:
> 
> R-77 Air-to-Air Missile
> R-73 Air-to-Air Missile
> KH-38 Air-to-Ground Missile
> KH-31 Air-To-Ground Anti-Ship Missile
> T-220 Targeting Pod
> 
> View attachment 785133


X35
بل ظهرت في فيديو القوات الجوية ، لكنها من طراز Sparrow أو Aram أو أي نوع محلي آخر مع تكنولوجيا دولة أخرى. لا أدري ، لكني سأرفق لكم مجموعة من الصور

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

I wonder if you could trick guidance computer into thinking its launching a Sparrow when in reality its launching a different BVR missile.

Chinese did that with Russian aircraft and Turks did that with their F-16s I think.

Also, there might be a turbojet powered variant of the Al Tariq under development or a Halcon cruise missile under development that can be integrated on the EAF F-16s.

Btw the Thunder-P3 series from Halcon is also wirelessly integrated which means the EAF has a source of LJDAM type munitions if needed.


I think a joint TPOD development program would be useful only if it could be integrated on F-16s, Rafales, and Mirages. Egypt has the engineers and expertise for the optical part and UAE has the engineers, expertise for the electromechanical, and aircraft certification.

It probably wouldnt be the best of the best but if it exceeds the older generation of TPODs I would call it a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> X35
> بل ظهرت في فيديو القوات الجوية ، لكنها من طراز Sparrow أو Aram أو أي نوع محلي آخر مع تكنولوجيا دولة أخرى. لا أدري ، لكني سأرفق لكم مجموعة من الصور
> 
> View attachment 785141



That is really interesting. The lens is obviously a new type of seeker on it instead of the older, built-in one. I haven't seen the video you mentioned but will look for it.

That missile is obviously like you said, either a locally produced copy or a US collaboration of some kind with that new seeker/guidance kit mounted on the radome at the end of the forward antenna bar on the bottom, which I couldn't find any information about it online. It must be something very new and not available to show yet is my guess. The fins also look like new ones and slightly longer than the other earlier model Sparrow with the shorter fins like the one in your pic below. But they've had the longer fins for a while now from the few pics we get to see. 



joker87 said:


> View attachment 785143



But that and the Tariq are all good signs that there is some new items being added to the F-16s to improve their capabilities. That's a good sign, especially the air-to-air munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I wonder if you could trick guidance computer into thinking its launching a Sparrow when in reality its launching a different BVR missile.



From the limited information that I know, I think that as long as the AC's computer gets a signal from whichever missile that informs it as being a Sparrow, it can at least recognize the missile and continue procedure. That's where one of the tough parts would be, that you would have to get into the missile's circuit board and change -- or more likely add -- the chip of a Sparrow so that the computer gets that signal and not the one of the actual missile, whatever it may be. Then once the missile is fired and reaches a certain distance, it switches back to its own software so that it can activate its own guidance and continue on it course and complete its route. By then it probably needs to be completely dependent from the aircraft's computer, so it would also depend on whether the missile is a heat-seeking or radar guided one. The other challenge is that all these commands are operated via the aircraft's data link, which the missile AND the radar need to be compatible. Even if it's a heat seeking sensor on the missile, it still needs to get information from the computer as well as be within the radar detection range. And if its a radar guided missile, it'll need to be within the radar's engagement range. So you have computer recognition adjustments to make, dual data link capability and the right radar for BVR distances to be compatible to the missile's range. I suspect it's not an easy task.

I did read somewhere (now this is vague memory so I could be wrong) that some of the more recent and super advanced mission computers on newer aircraft already have some type of an additional "setting," so to speak, to add a program to receive the software or whatever munition you're adding. Similar to an 'auxiliary" terminal in laymen terms lol. Then it becomes a much easier task that is simply relegated to software inputs and adjustments.



Philip the Arab said:


> Also, there might be a turbojet powered variant of the Al Tariq under development or a Halcon cruise missile under development that can be integrated on the EAF F-16s.
> 
> Btw the Thunder-P3 series from Halcon is also wirelessly integrated which means the EAF has a source of LJDAM type munitions if needed.
> 
> I think a joint TPOD development program would be useful only if it could be integrated on F-16s, Rafales, and Mirages. Egypt has the engineers and expertise for the optical part and UAE has the engineers, expertise for the electromechanical, and aircraft certification.
> 
> It probably wouldnt be the best of the best but if it exceeds the older generation of TPODs I would call it a success.



It looks like they're well into working with Halcon on these things, just based on the two pics we've seen of the EAF's Mirage 2Ks and F-16blck 52s carrying Al Tariqs. It only makes sense that they'll be trying several of the other munitions once they're ready, especially now with US permission on the Vipers.

BTW, does it appear to you that the block-2 is mounted upside down? 
And which other munition do you know of that the UAE is testing or trying out on their jets?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> I wonder if you could trick guidance computer into thinking its launching a Sparrow when in reality its launching a different BVR missile.
> 
> Chinese did that with Russian aircraft and Turks did that with their F-16s I think.
> 
> Also, there might be a turbojet powered variant of the Al Tariq under development or a Halcon cruise missile under development that can be integrated on the EAF F-16s.
> 
> Btw the Thunder-P3 series from Halcon is also wirelessly integrated which means the EAF has a source of LJDAM type munitions if needed.
> 
> 
> I think a joint TPOD development program would be useful only if it could be integrated on F-16s, Rafales, and Mirages. Egypt has the engineers and expertise for the optical part and UAE has the engineers, expertise for the electromechanical, and aircraft certification.
> 
> It probably wouldnt be the best of the best but if it exceeds the older generation of TPODs I would call it a success.


The source code is one thing and opens the possibility of merging new weapons on a platform.. the other which is the usual is the API or object codes, the first is very difficult and the second is easy, and it is mostly intended in all reports, even if they mention the source code ..

The object code or API enables you t only o use the software without knowing the source code, it is useful in integrating weapons and other stuff, but you cannot improve the software or use it in other systems.

Companies never provide the src code because it gives the possibility to build from where they left off, and even manufacture the electronic parts themselves (Avionics Hardware, etc.)..

Al-TARIQ bomb is basically an American Mark bomb, but changed from dumb bomb to smart bomb by equippig it with guidance devices called Al-Tariq.. that's what it is..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

The hour of truth is near

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, does it appear to you that the block-2 is mounted upside down?


No, its mounted just like it was on the F-16 Block 60s seen at the Dubai Airshow.







Gomig-21 said:


> And which other munition do you know of that the UAE is testing or trying out on their jets?


Nasef will likely be integrated on the M2K, the Thunder PGM is integrated on UAEAF M2K and fired wirelessly like the Al Tariq, the new glide kit or cruise missile seen in the Halcon video.

We shall see much more at the Dubai Airshow in Novemeber which is approaching quickly. They have hired a lot more personnel in the last 9 months since IDEX including many principal engineers in fields such as radar, optics, propulsion, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> The hour of truth is near
> View attachment 785374



Men bo2ak lbab el sama ya s3at el beh! 🤤



Philip the Arab said:


> This might be a block 2 Al Tariq



This is great, just found it. From minute 0.34 shows it mounted upside down on a CGI F-14 Tomcat and then @ minute 0.41 shows it dismounted and spinning as winglets are opening up! Very cool just like we predicted. Amazing adjustment feature.








Philip the Arab said:


> No, its mounted just like it was on the F-16 Block 60s seen at the Dubai Airshow.



Yeah that's what I meant, it's upside down. Winglets are on top when it's flying. Once it's dropped, it spins right side up lol. That's great.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
If Halcon develops something like the Spear-3, or GBU-53 it would be very useful for the EAF and UAEAF. That is all I really need to satisfy my needs.

Integration on both countries F-16s would be needed. They have the expertise for developing various guidance seekers, and modes for the missile.








After that, they should develop something the JSOW category that can be converted to a JSOW-ER with the addition of a turbojet. The stealth kit we saw may be similar to what I am asking for but we must wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> If Halcon develops something like the Spear-3, or GBU-53 it would be very useful for the EAF and UAEAF. That is all I really need to satisfy my needs.
> 
> Integration on both countries F-16s would be needed. They have the expertise for developing various guidance seekers, and modes for the missile.
> 
> 
> View attachment 785395



lol, never mind!  That was the pylon to the belly tank lmao. Definitely seeing things!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

As far as I know there is no HAF thread here.

But let's talk about the photos.

THIS 😍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

joker87 said:


> The hour of truth is near
> View attachment 785374



Russian build quality looks to have improved with that build it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Foinikas said:


> As far as I know there is no HAF thread here.
> 
> But let's talk about the photos.
> 
> THIS 😍
> 
> View attachment 785496
> 
> View attachment 785497


You should make a thread my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Philip the Arab said:


> You should make a thread my friend.


Tamam,walakin I'm not an expert on technical stuff. You guys should post a lot there if you know about the HAF. I do have some photos though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> As far as I know there is no HAF thread here.
> 
> But let's talk about the photos.
> 
> THIS 😍
> 
> View attachment 785496
> 
> View attachment 785497



I agree with Phillip. You should definitely open one and we'll be happy to contribute. There's A LOT of information and photos of the Hellenic Air Force as well as the whole military in general. It could be like this thread which is for the entire armed forces so its much more inclusive. What would you prefer, just air force or the entire armed forces?



Ali_Baba said:


> Russian build quality looks to have improved with that build it seems.



Indeed. Check out this post.


----------



## Battlion25

Foinikas said:


> As far as I know there is no HAF thread here.
> 
> But let's talk about the photos.
> 
> THIS 😍
> 
> View attachment 785496
> 
> View attachment 785497



You Should open one go ahead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt, Indra, and ELINT-FD radars*

Talks are said to be underway between the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production and Spanish defense company Indra for the procurement of ELINT-FD radar systems.

https://www.indracompany.com/sites/default/files/elint-fd_system_v0916_eng_baja_3_0.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Egypt, Indra, and ELINT-FD radars*
> 
> Talks are said to be underway between the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production and Spanish defense company Indra for the procurement of ELINT-FD radar systems.
> 
> https://www.indracompany.com/sites/default/files/elint-fd_system_v0916_eng_baja_3_0.pdf



This is great on several levels. The choice to go with Spain is brilliant. Talk about diversification where it was mentioned in the article that @Titanium100 posted in that other thread. This is a great example of that diversification and a good reason for this particular one is not necessarily what most think of if one source halts its support either during a time of war or peace, there would be another to make up for the void. This is more in the line of the unfamiliarity of Spain and Spanish involvement in this particular field of ELINT. Not being a well known actor in the field gives Egypt that bit of distance to keep a certain level of unfamiliarity to the enemies which nowadays come in many different shapes and forms and places. It helps shield Egypt a little bit from that espionage or at least give the enemy and cut-throat friends and pretend friends a bit more work to find out about it. Not that it would help, anyway, since the information collected is what would need to be accessed for anything of value to come out of it, and not necessarily knowing about the system itself that would be beneficial.

The previous platforms that were being used for ELINT and intel gathering were basically US built, including the libraries that were already filled or given as a start. That didn't give Egypt much shielding or privacy in information, with the exception of what they collected after receipt of those platforms. But even those could be compromised, simply by virtue of the source and its access to the platforms.

This way here, there is none of that and the EAF & armed forces can start from scratch, while uploading older information and starting fresh with no compromising whatsoever. That, is the brilliance of this administration and the military personnel the great Sisi and company have instilled.



joker87 said:


> The hour of truth is near
> View attachment 785374



B2oulak eh, emta 7a yehsal el kalam da? 2oulena ba2a khalas balash el maya3a de LOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @The SC , listen to what is said from minute 5:18 to 5:50 about the R-27 and R-77. Some pretty interesting information and why would they not consider the R-27? That seems a bit strange, doesn't it?

Maybe when he mentions that the R-37 might be in the package may be the reason. That certainly would make sense to bump the R-27 for the R-37 and make much more use of the R-77 as the basis of the BVR missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> This is great on several levels. The choice to go with Spain is brilliant. Talk about diversification where it was mentioned in the article that @Titanium100 posted in that other thread. This is a great example of that diversification and a good reason for this particular one is not necessarily what most think of if one source halts its support either during a time of war or peace, there would be another to make up for the void. This is more in the line of the unfamiliarity of Spain and Spanish involvement in this particular field of ELINT. Not being a well known actor in the field gives Egypt that bit of distance to keep a certain level of unfamiliarity to the enemies which nowadays come in many different shapes and forms and places. It helps shield Egypt a little bit from that espionage or at least give the enemy and cut-throat friends and pretend friends a bit more work to find out about it. Not that it would help, anyway, since the information collected is what would need to be accessed for anything of value to come out of it, and not necessarily knowing about the system itself that would be beneficial.
> 
> The previous platforms that were being used for ELINT and intel gathering were basically US built, including the libraries that were already filled or given as a start. That didn't give Egypt much shielding or privacy in information, with the exception of what they collected after receipt of those platforms. But even those could be compromised, simply by virtue of the source and its access to the platforms.
> 
> This way here, there is none of that and the EAF & armed forces can start from scratch, while uploading older information and starting fresh with no compromising whatsoever. That, is the brilliance of this administration and the military personnel the great Sisi and company have instilled.


Spain has access to some US technologies and mostly to European tech.. It uually combines these to make its own systems.. that is what is good about it..you still getting the best world technologies.. and in a safer way..
You know, Belaruss, Ukraine, Serbia and other close partners of Egypt have and proposed similar system to Egypt with TOT.. Egypt _if there is a need of quantity_ can get those sysstems and improve on them with its own knowledge acquired from these Western systems it is operating and procuring now ..



Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @The SC , listen to what is said from minute 5:18 to 5:50 about the R-27 and R-77. Some pretty interesting information and why would they not consider the R-27? That seems a bit strange, doesn't it?
> 
> Maybe when he mentions that the R-37 might be in the package may be the reason. That certainly would make sense to bump the R-27 for the R-37 and make much more use of the R-77 as the basis of the BVR missile.


Most likely that is the reason.. and maybe even having both .. keeping the R-27s if already came with the Mig-35..even if just for training purposes or as reserve.. 

BTW..Very nice video..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21 .. have you seen the new German MEKO-300 that was just unveiled a week aago.. might be the next 2 ships for EN after the 4 MEKO-200 !?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

So the more I read about those ELINT radars, the more impressed I became with them and just like I was saying, this following segment is very interesting because it doesn't really tell us if there already is a library installed in the software and if there is, it would be one that contained NATO standard information which is probably less likely that they supplied that. But this section makes it difficult to say for sure one way or the other.

_Emitter’s identification by correlation with the Emitters Library. It can be adapted to the customer’s requirements (large experience regarding the NATO standard Data Base). The Applied Software includes programming tools to update or modify the Emitters Library_

The Advanced Human Machine Interface is also a great feature and probably included in many of the other systems in the military. It's a common industrial application already in use in many types of systems. So seeing it part of this ELINT radar package is a nice to know it comes with it.



The SC said:


> @Gomig-21 .. have you seen the new German MEKO-300 that was just unveiled a week aago.. might be the next 2 ships for EN after the 4 MEKO-200 !?



I didn't see that! Good stuff. That one section that shows the interior component sections lists the 2nd item in the propulsion category as the "emergency propulsion," but it's location on the portside bow is obviously the bow thruster, which can never be an emergency form of propulsion for obvious reasons. Props that are pointed sideways and especially in the bow section are directional in a way that's anything but an emergency propulsion system since that would need to be in the rear facing the rudder to push the ship forward lol. I'm still a little reluctant about German equipment, but I'm sure they know what they're doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @The SC , listen to what is said from minute 5:18 to 5:50 about the R-27 and R-77. Some pretty interesting information and why would they not consider the R-27? That seems a bit strange, doesn't it?
> 
> Maybe when he mentions that the R-37 might be in the package may be the reason. That certainly would make sense to bump the R-27 for the R-37 and make much more use of the R-77 as the basis of the BVR missile.



SU-35 is getting alot of hype recently. I am out of the loop fill me in

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Unfortunately, it is not Miko 300, but there is a source who spoke that his Alexandria arsenal will actually make 3 pieces, bringing the number to 6 pieces

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

What is difficult is easy for the Egyptian Navy to get 
They are the masters of the Eastern Mediterranean, gentlemen 








Egypt, Naval Group, and SMX31E submarines


Talks are said to be underway between Egypt and French shipbuilder ...</div>




www.tacticalreport.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362029730074140676

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450107699925078017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

When is Egypt supposed to get first T-90MS tanks and Iris-T SLM systems?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> What is difficult is easy for the Egyptian Navy to get
> They are the masters of the Eastern Mediterranean, gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, Naval Group, and SMX31E submarines
> 
> 
> Talks are said to be underway between Egypt and French shipbuilder ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com


Reports from Cairo indicate that talks are underway between Egypt and French shipbuilder Naval Group to purchase SMX31E submarines.

The SMX31E, which is still under development, is an all-electric submarine that does not have diesel generators and does not carry fuel.

Its batteries can quickly generate enough power for more than 60 days of operation at 5 knots, and over 30 days at 8 knots.

The submarine is designed to host up to 15 crew members, and is capable of launching different types of UAVs,
Including large unmanned underwater vehicles (UUVs) that can be used to deploy remote sensors.

Talks between Egypt and the Naval Group are still in their early stages, and there are many details that still need to be ironed out and agreed upon between the two sides.

Sources close to the situation say that Egypt is particularly interested in the SMX31E's increased independent capabilities..And advanced artificial intelligence (AI) technology, and its ability to store electrical energy, which allows for a longer dive time and faster propulsion speed.






This might be a side deal along the Scorpene subs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Buschlaid said:


> When is Egypt supposed to get first T-90MS tanks and Iris-T SLM systems?


I believe there will be no T-90MS, in 2020 Egypt was said to be investing in a local design.
Not sure about IRIS-T SLM...


The SC said:


> Reports from Cairo indicate that talks are underway between Egypt and French shipbuilder Naval Group to purchase SMX31E submarines.
> 
> The SMX31E, which is still under development, is an all-electric submarine that does not have diesel generators and does not carry fuel.
> 
> Its batteries can quickly generate enough power for more than 60 days of operation at 5 knots, and over 30 days at 8 knots.
> 
> The submarine is designed to host up to 15 crew members, and is capable of launching different types of UAVs,
> Including large unmanned underwater vehicles (UUVs) that can be used to deploy remote sensors.
> 
> Talks between Egypt and the Naval Group are still in their early stages, and there are many details that still need to be ironed out and agreed upon between the two sides.
> 
> Sources close to the situation say that Egypt is particularly interested in the SMX31E's increased independent capabilities..And advanced artificial intelligence (AI) technology, and its ability to store electrical energy, which allows for a longer dive time and faster propulsion speed.


_*Please remove if it’s the article’s body.*_
I think Egypt can be _asking_ for a nuclear-powered version instead.


----------



## The SC

Buschlaid said:


> When is Egypt supposed to get first T-90MS tanks and Iris-T SLM systems?


Egypt will build the production line which takes a few years.. the T-90MS is coming with ToT..just like the Abrams..

Iris-T SLM system is most likely already in Egypt.. not everything delivered is announced right away..it might take years before seeing it.. like in the case of TOR system..


ARCH٤R said:


> I believe there will be no T-90MS, in 2020 Egypt was said to be investing in a local design.
> Not sure about IRIS-T SLM...
> 
> _*Please remove if it’s the article’s body.*_
> I think Egypt can be _asking_ for a nuclear-powered version instead.


- The local MBT design will be based on the T-90MS..

- Yes that is the full article in response to @joker87 post..

- A nuclear-powered version is a bit farfetched..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The LRIS-T system, the 7 batteries have already been delivered and they are in Egypt. As for the submarines issue, I know that Egypt is negotiating a type other than the Scorpion 2000, with two pieces, as well as non-laser systems and other defensive systems, as well as the manufacture of a Mica missile of various types in the East Port Said region 
I talked a while ago about the development of F16 and merging ammunition on it, and ammunition has already appeared on it, and there are also other ammunitions 
Knowing that the two countries mentioned Portugal and Greece
Here are some special F16 tweets with Portugal and also check out new armored vehicles, including 2 general purposes that carry all the good stuff on them 
and also a British visit to deals and military cooperation

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450166616772259841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450179569034702848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450121035832078341

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450091863424241664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450163281054867461

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450113305331343366

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## dani191

i wonder where all the money come from to buy this expensive weapons


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

joker87 said:


> The hour of truth is near
> View attachment 785374



Not gonna happen. Last I heard they are going to keep it in Russia to avoid CAATSA and be operated by expat Egyptian pilots and service crew.


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> SU-35 is getting alot of hype recently. I am out of the loop fill me in



Wut up wut up wut wup, maaaan?! Long time no see you on this thread, homestyle? You should check in a lot more frequently, bossman.

So the mysterious Su-35SE; E for Egypt that we made up over here on this thread, BTW, @The SC and myself were talking about it and we said wut the heII, let's call it the SE to make it specially for Egypt because that is what it is, a special model just for Egypt that will alter the balance of air power in the entire ME, even with Israel. So he and I do get the credit for that designation just FYI and don't let anyone tell you otherwise, dangit.  

But from the info we have so far, Egypt is gonna have to give the US the middle finger on CAATSA and just bring them out. Not worry about the consequences since if you look at the list of likely countries to get sanctioned by the US, the turkeys are listed as a higher probability than Egypt, and the US is already aware that there are at least 5 -- most likely around 17 -- Su-35SEs already in Egypt. Either they do that, or the great Sisi has something up his sleeve as far as working out a deal with the US to not get all bent out of shape and start thinking about sanctioning Egypt since that will only spell trouble for both countries, as well as create havoc and destabilization in the ME. Neither wants that and that aircraft is a MUST for the EAF. No ifs, ands or buts about it.

Perhaps Sisi is working the back channels with the US in his usual, calm, non-panicky and super diplomatic way while coming up with a solution that will calm the US down and allow the EAF to unveil and induct those beautiful beast of the air, InshaAllah.

And according to @joker87 , he has inside information that in fact at least 5 are in Egypt and being flown (additionally to the testing that was going on in Russia) with Egyptian pilots AND will soon be revealed. That is the latest and we're just waiting on that unveiling any day now. Stay tuned.



joker87 said:


> Unfortunately, it is not Miko 300, but there is a source who spoke that his Alexandria arsenal will actually make 3 pieces, bringing the number to 6 pieces



The SC was not saying the Meko 300 is what Egypt ordered. He and all of us know the EN ordered the Meko 200, he was just asking me if I had seen the Meko 300 and that it might be a possibility in the future IF the EN orders more that they would order the Meko 300, later. Khaleek ma3ana ya Osta.



joker87 said:


> View attachment 785917
> View attachment 785918



Very, very, very interesting. Not only do we see for the 2nd or maybe 3rd time ONLY the super heavy weapons the Mrage 2K in the EAF carries, wow. Those are some pretty big bombas yanhar abyad w'm3asel! That is some serious ordinance! Kussomen talata 3al hemeer el buy2oulo Masr m3andahash 7aga keda. Put those with the MiG-29M's KH-38 they just showed video of it today dropping that massive bomba in Sinai that created an explosion they probably heard not only in tel aviv khawal, but in estambul khara also looooool.

OH, and also, it appears they have NOT retired all the *Mirage Vs* it seems! Nice to see it there as well as the Alpha Jet. The Alpha can be flown for another 10 years if they want. It also carries some of those heavy bombas as well as the Exocet. Not bad for that little crap-kicking jet.



joker87 said:


> What is difficult is easy for the Egyptian Navy to get
> They are the masters of the Eastern Mediterranean, gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, Naval Group, and SMX31E submarines
> 
> 
> Talks are said to be underway between Egypt and French shipbuilder ...</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tacticalreport.com



That is wonderful news, and what an ugly-looking submarine. I hope they didn't give up on the Scorpene and settle for these. They have some new technology that is all electrically powered to keep with the new changes in military technology and it's great to see the Egyptian Navy working on that and keeping up with those new technology trends.

Sweet R-73 being fired from a MiG-29M/M2







F-16 with a pair of Mavericks. Don't see that munition very often.










Some rare, E-2C interior imagery. Only once before did we see the inside of the E-2C.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

dani191 said:


> i wonder where all the money come from to buy this expensive weapons



Egypt is not only a lot richer than many people think because they have this silly idea that is stuck in their head that the only way it can buy all these expensive weapons is if Saudi Arabia and the UAE pay for it ROTFLMAO! I guess you finally realized that's not the case and has NEVER been the case, right? 

I suggest you go skim through the "projects & development" thread that @The SC opened and updates almost every day, and you will see how much Egypt's economy has developed and has risen with its GDP and exports in many, many fields. Not to mention the huge gas reserves it has been not only exporting, but has made Egypt fully dependent on its own gas products and does not import it anymore. That thread is in the Middle East section.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Not gonna happen. Last I heard they are going to keep it in Russia to avoid CAATSA and be operated by expat Egyptian pilots and service crew.



Come owwwnnn, maaan! Cut the crap, Austin Powers! "Last you heard"? Where did you hear that crazy rubbish? Tell us, please. I'd love to know how a Chinese/Canadian seems to know more than us Egyptians? This should be gold.

But before you answer that with some more craziness, why the hell would Egyptian pilots operate the Su-35SEs out of Russia?! What good will that do and where will they fly to and do what, exactly?! Do you realize how far Russia is from Egypt, even it's closest point in the south west on the shores of the Black Sea? What path would they take to be of use in Egypt, fly over Turkey? lmao. Also, where is the Russian gov. in this crazy theory of yours? Why on earth would they allow such craziness? Have you ever seen such a setup (besides the US in Japan after WWII as Japan lost the war and had no choice but to let US aircraft set up air force bases for security reasons as a consequence of their unconditional surrender which was the price they had to pay for losing a major war like that?) Other that that, it's NEVER happened and for good reason. No one allows another air force to make camp in their country loool, no matter the circumstances, aside from the one I mentioned. Seriously, reality check, please. And @joker87 is in Egypt and has personal connections that bring him a lot more in touch with the EGY military than any of us here on this forum. I would suggest not thinking you know more than he does, just for your own good, chap.

Do tell, though, where you "last heard" I really would like to know!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Not gonna happen. Last I heard they are going to keep it in Russia to avoid CAATSA and be operated by expat Egyptian pilots and service crew.


Do not be sad, the second batch has already arrived and will appear soon in upcoming events, the exhibition, the opening of the administrative capital and the graduation ceremony of military colleges

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

Indeed, I have received news of its imminent appearance very soon 
What is only happening is that Egypt has already ignored America, and if it wants to do something, it should wait for its ships at the entrance to the Suez Canal and delay the deployment of American forces 
The relations official in the American Congress was slapped when he visited Egypt during the period 
The Pentagon gave Egypt the right to integrate ammunition on the F16 and they are already being developed for Block 52. I have already counted 42 swaps with different numbering carrying fuel tanks other than the last batch of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Looks like the Mirage 2K got its colors back!  As well as some armament.








joker87 said:


> What is only happening is that Egypt has already ignored America



Good! Let them create a situation that is completely unnecessary that is reserved for Iran, China, North Korea and Russia itself. If they think that adding Egypt to that list is a beneficial thing to all parties involved, including the other countries' main partners such a France, Germany, Italy etc. to feel the effects of sanctions put on Egypt would never be beneficial for the US. Not to mention how it will ruin the relationship with one of the US' main allies in the ME. One of the biggest reasons the US considers Egypt a very important and strategic country it needs to maintain excellent relations with and make it happy is because of their beloved cancer next door. They need to keep Egypt happy so it maintains its peace relations with the cancer and by upsetting Egypt, then that peace becomes very susceptible to volatility since the US is a large aspect of maintaining that peace through the Camp David Accords. 

Funny, I was reading one of the most ignorant hate posts yesterday on some thread about the EAF's readiness to reach far distances at any time and accomplish any mission it wishes at very large distances (most likely a statement made towards Ethiopia) and some dude said this "_All it takes is one set of sanctions from the US and France to render this capability grounded - very possible if Gen Sisi does not do their bidding._" lol. So not only is the anti-Sisi sentiment still strong and going in full force, but the fact that someone with such ignorance and blinded by their hatred, possibly jealousy also, thinks that not just the US will impose such strong sanctions that will cripple the EAF, but that France will also sanction the EAF LOL! France?! With all the contracts already signed and the ones under effect as we speak, as well as the fact that France has never sanctioned nor would ever think of sanctioning anyone, let alone Egypt is preposterous to no end! But this is what we're dealing with. No respect and coupled with complete ignorance and hate plus maybe jealousy on top of that. @The SC had a GREAT answer to that ridiculous comment. Good job, bro.

This will be great to see Egypt give the US a F YOU! and ignore it completely and see what it does. Then deal with it like you said and create a response that affects the US foreign policy in the ME. We know Saudiya will stand behind Egypt now that the US has somewhat abandoned it which is also good for Saudiya as we all need to see our countries stand up to this bully and become much less dependent. No more of that bully hegemony that keeps Egypt pinned to the ground with diluted F-16s. Now it has some of the best weapons in the world because it's finally stretching out and moving away from the US' grips. 

I hope at this meeting, Sisi told the US representative to the senate foreign relations committee to go to the 16th hell regarding CAATSA and they can stick it where the sun don't shine. But he's too polite that he probably said something less aggressive and with a smile lol. I love the US and have great respect for it since I live here, but I despise its foreign policy, especially towards Egypt of course.

Senate Foreign Relations Committee on Twitter: "Appreciated meeting with President Al Sisi today. We discussed our shared interests on security, protecting religious minorities like Coptic Christians, economic cooperation and maintaining CAATSA. I also urged full implementation of Egypt’s new human rights strategy. https://t.co/5OeKJSwuvE" / Twitter 

Senate Foreign Relations Committee

@SFRCdems

Appreciated meeting with President Al Sisi today. We discussed our shared interests on security, protecting religious minorities like Coptic Christians, economic cooperation and maintaining CAATSA. I also urged full implementation of Egypt’s new human rights strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

pt







www.ogma.pt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That is wonderful news, and what an ugly-looking submarine. I hope they didn't give up on the Scorpene and settle for these. They have some new technology that is all electrically powered to keep with the new changes in military technology and it's great to see the Egyptian Navy working on that and keeping up with those new technology trends.


The SMX-E was talked about in the Scorpene deal..if you remember..it is not new or a separate news.. might be that Scorpene deal is done since the negotiations were very advanced at that time.. and here they are saying that negos for the SMX-31E are fresh.. this was a French offer!!!

https://www.c4defence.com/en/new-submarine-deal-between-egypt-and-france-on-agenda/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Egypt to receive six Meko-200 Frigates from Germany


ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems has started installing weapons and on-board equipment at its shipyard in Kiel, Germany, on the Al Aziz frigate, the first of six MEKO A-200 ships commissioned by the Egyptian Navy. In particular, the Al Aziz ship is already equipped with a 127-mm bow artillery...




www.globaldefensecorp.com












Italian Leonardo Scored Major M-346 Trainer Deal From Egypt, Greece, Poland and Turkmenistan


Leonardo appears to have secured a new order for its M-346 advanced jet trainer on top of a likely commitment from Elbit Systems for the type. Disclosing its first-quarter performance on 6 May, the Italian aerospace and defence group noted that new orders at its aircraft division had...




www.globaldefensecorp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> Egypt to receive six Meko-200 Frigates from Germany
> 
> 
> ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems has started installing weapons and on-board equipment at its shipyard in Kiel, Germany, on the Al Aziz frigate, the first of six MEKO A-200 ships commissioned by the Egyptian Navy. In particular, the Al Aziz ship is already equipped with a 127-mm bow artillery...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian Leonardo Scored Major M-346 Trainer Deal From Egypt, Greece, Poland and Turkmenistan
> 
> 
> Leonardo appears to have secured a new order for its M-346 advanced jet trainer on top of a likely commitment from Elbit Systems for the type. Disclosing its first-quarter performance on 6 May, the Italian aerospace and defence group noted that new orders at its aircraft division had...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com


Didn't you say there is no deal with Italy..little brat! HaHaHa!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Didn't you say there is no deal with Italy..little brat! HaHaHa!



I was just going to call him out on that too, you beat me to it!!  Now I'm worried I hope he's right about the Su-35!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I was just going to call him out on that too, you beat me to it!!  Now I'm worried I hope he's right about the Su-35!


No need to worry about the SU-35SE.. it is a done deal..
The worst that can happen is that Egypt receives them and keep them in hiding till the right moment to show them off.. We have never seen a nation let go of deals already signed and the systems were all produced..let alone Egypt who respects its words and deals ..That could have happened before any production ..just like Indonesia's deal.. you got it Bro.. it is just not possible in the Egyptian case.. The SU-35SE is here to stay in the EAF hands....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Egypt builds frigates for its Navy jointly with ThyssenKrupp


ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems has begun installing weapons and onboard equipment at its shipyard in Kiel, Germany, on the Al Aziz frigate, media reported.




bulgarianmilitary.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

New kids on the block.. Temsah family..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian Minister of State for Military Production participates in the exhibition "ADEX 2021" in South Korea*​
This morning, Engineer Mohamed Ahmed Morsi, Minister of State for Military Production, arrived in South Korea to participate in the Seoul International Aerospace and Defense Exhibition "ADEX 2021", which is one of the most important defense exhibitions in Asia. Scheduled to take place from the 19th to the 24th of October..

In this context, Minister Morsi expressed his aspiration to hold meetings with a number of heads of companies participating in the “ADEX 2021” exhibition, as well as inspect the pavilions of the various parties participating in the exhibition, in order to see the extent of development in the field of defense industries and work on establishing strategic partnerships and opening new horizons. For international military cooperation between military production companies and major regional and international companies in the field of advanced defense systems, in addition to inviting these companies to participate in the Egypt International Defense and Security Exhibition “EDEX 2021” to be held in Egypt from November 29 to December 2, 2021..

* It is very possible to hear about the Egyptian deals with South Korea in their exhibition..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> Egypt will build the production line which takes a few years.. the T-90MS is coming with ToT..just like the Abrams..
> 
> Iris-T SLM system is most likely already in Egypt.. not everything delivered is announced right away..it might take years before seeing it.. like in the case of TOR system..
> 
> - The local MBT design will be based on the T-90MS..
> 
> - Yes that is the full article in response to @joker87 post..
> 
> - A nuclear-powered version is a bit farfetched..


I understand that it takes a few years to do so but I believe the first batch was said to be delivered from Russia. I'm only wondering if there is known date for the first batch.
Egypt is planning it's own design? I don't understand, I thought they wanted 500 T-90MS tanks. That would only complicate things. 
As for the Iris-T, I think the deal was signed in 2018 and with contracts like this it usually takes around 3 to 5 years to complete it. Therefore I believe Iris-T isn't in Egypt yet but who knows. Maybe it will be photographed just like S-300VM was. 

Is there any other vehicle acquistion/order on the way?
Thanks for answers

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Wut up wut up wut wup, maaaan?! Long time no see you on this thread, homestyle? You should check in a lot more frequently, bossman.
> 
> So the mysterious Su-35SE; E for Egypt that we made up over here on this thread, BTW, @The SC and myself were talking about it and we said wut the heII, let's call it the SE to make it specially for Egypt because that is what it is, a special model just for Egypt that will alter the balance of air power in the entire ME, even with Israel. So he and I do get the credit for that designation just FYI and don't let anyone tell you otherwise, dangit.
> 
> But from the info we have so far, Egypt is gonna have to give the US the middle finger on CAATSA and just bring them out. Not worry about the consequences since if you look at the list of likely countries to get sanctioned by the US, the turkeys are listed as a higher probability than Egypt, and the US is already aware that there are at least 5 -- most likely around 17 -- Su-35SEs already in Egypt. Either they do that, or the great Sisi has something up his sleeve as far as working out a deal with the US to not get all bent out of shape and start thinking about sanctioning Egypt since that will only spell trouble for both countries, as well as create havoc and destabilization in the ME. Neither wants that and that aircraft is a MUST for the EAF. No ifs, ands or buts about it.
> 
> Perhaps Sisi is working the back channels with the US in his usual, calm, non-panicky and super diplomatic way while coming up with a solution that will calm the US down and allow the EAF to unveil and induct those beautiful beast of the air, InshaAllah.
> 
> And according to @joker87 , he has inside information that in fact at least 5 are in Egypt and being flown (additionally to the testing that was going on in Russia) with Egyptian pilots AND will soon be revealed. That is the latest and we're just waiting on that unveiling any day now. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> The SC was not saying the Meko 300 is what Egypt ordered. He and all of us know the EN ordered the Meko 200, he was just asking me if I had seen the Meko 300 and that it might be a possibility in the future IF the EN orders more that they would order the Meko 300, later. Khaleek ma3ana ya Osta.
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very, very interesting. Not only do we see for the 2nd or maybe 3rd time ONLY the super heavy weapons the Mrage 2K in the EAF carries, wow. Those are some pretty big bombas yanhar abyad w'm3asel! That is some serious ordinance! Kussomen talata 3al hemeer el buy2oulo Masr m3andahash 7aga keda. Put those with the MiG-29M's KH-38 they just showed video of it today dropping that massive bomba in Sinai that created an explosion they probably heard not only in tel aviv khawal, but in estambul khara also looooool.
> 
> OH, and also, it appears they have NOT retired all the *Mirage Vs* it seems! Nice to see it there as well as the Alpha Jet. The Alpha can be flown for another 10 years if they want. It also carries some of those heavy bombas as well as the Exocet. Not bad for that little crap-kicking jet.
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful news, and what an ugly-looking submarine. I hope they didn't give up on the Scorpene and settle for these. They have some new technology that is all electrically powered to keep with the new changes in military technology and it's great to see the Egyptian Navy working on that and keeping up with those new technology trends.
> 
> Sweet R-73 being fired from a MiG-29M/M2
> 
> View attachment 785955
> 
> 
> F-16 with a pair of Mavericks. Don't see that munition very often.
> 
> View attachment 785956
> 
> View attachment 785957
> 
> 
> Some rare, E-2C interior imagery. Only once before did we see the inside of the E-2C.
> 
> View attachment 785958
> 
> View attachment 785959
> 
> View attachment 785960



That sounds exciting I will have to look more into it. I am still iffy-iffy on Russian tech since the soviet-era my trust on anything russian designed since 91 not that high but they do make reliable small arms that is world famous. SU-line has not impressed me just yet but things could change you never know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

I think Egypt is looking forward to produce a local variant of the Black Panther.


joker87 said:


> I have already counted 42 swaps with different numbering carrying fuel tanks other than the last batch of them


Asdak eh?


Buschlaid said:


> Is there any other vehicle acquistion/order on the way?


Probably IMUT's ST-500 and/or ST-100


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Asdak eh?



Wana bardu mesh fahem. El Google Translate beylakhbat el kalam el 3araby gamed awi lol.


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Wana bardu mesh fahem. El Google Translate beylakhbat el kalam el 3araby gamed awi lol.


In the sense that development is already underway within the Air Force of the F16 fleet for Block 52
www.tacticalreport.comWarning! This material is for personal use only. No publishing or reproduction is allowed. info@tacticalreport.com 
© Tactical Report – All Rights Reserved www.tacticalreport.com 
DAILY INTELLIGENCE REPORT Egypt 
Egypt Air Force, plans to acquire more Su-35 fighters 
October 19, 2021
Reports from Cairo suggest that the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) will be receiving a new batch of 
Sukhoi Su-35 fighters from Russia’s JSC Sukhoi Company. 
The same reports suggest that this comes as part of a recent Egyptian-Russian deal that was 
signed at the beginning of 2021. 
Egypt will receive eight additional Su-35 fighters as well as flight training simulators. 
In addition, Russia’s JSC Sukhoi Company will send a team of specialists to provide engineering 
support. The team will be stationed at EAF bases to conduct repairs and offer logistic support 
for Egypt’s new and previously acquired Su-35 fighters. 
Russia is expected to deliver the new Su-35 fighters within four to five months. 
However, the exact date of delivery is still unknown, as JSC Sukhoi Company is currently 
modifying the internal software of the fighters, at the request of the EAF command. 
In fact, Egypt has asked for the fighter’s software to be made more compatible with Egypt’s 
Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center (RISC2), which is used for communication 
and coordination between various types of aircraft. 
Sources close to the situation say that Egypt has actually faced difficulties integrating the Su-35 
into the RISC2.


The SC said:


> Didn't you say there is no deal with Italy..little brat! HaHaHa!


Uncertain brother, I am also not sure about the deal, and most likely it did not happen

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Buschlaid said:


> I understand that it takes a few years to do so but I believe the first batch was said to be delivered from Russia. I'm only wondering if there is known date for the first batch.
> Egypt is planning it's own design? I don't understand, I thought they wanted 500 T-90MS tanks. That would only complicate things.
> As for the Iris-T, I think the deal was signed in 2018 and with contracts like this it usually takes around 3 to 5 years to complete it. Therefore I believe Iris-T isn't in Egypt yet but who knows. Maybe it will be photographed just like S-300VM was.
> 
> Is there any other vehicle acquistion/order on the way?
> Thanks for answers


Usually they receive a dozen or so for evaluation purposes.. from there they make their recommendations to fit their own requirements.. Egypt will make its own version of the T-90MS and its own APS..

Iris-T is already in Egypt..maybe not all the 7 batteries but a few for sure..

There are so many deals going on..from signed, very advanced, advanced to new negotiations.. and a lot of local production going on too..


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> In the sense that development is already underway within the Air Force of the F16 fleet for Block 52
> www.tacticalreport.comWarning! This material is for personal use only. No publishing or reproduction is allowed. info@tacticalreport.com
> © Tactical Report – All Rights Reserved www.tacticalreport.com
> DAILY INTELLIGENCE REPORT Egypt
> Egypt Air Force, plans to acquire more Su-35 fighters
> October 19, 2021
> Reports from Cairo suggest that the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) will be receiving a new batch of
> Sukhoi Su-35 fighters from Russia’s JSC Sukhoi Company.
> The same reports suggest that this comes as part of a recent Egyptian-Russian deal that was
> signed at the beginning of 2021.
> Egypt will receive eight additional Su-35 fighters as well as flight training simulators.
> In addition, Russia’s JSC Sukhoi Company will send a team of specialists to provide engineering
> support. The team will be stationed at EAF bases to conduct repairs and offer logistic support
> for Egypt’s new and previously acquired Su-35 fighters.
> Russia is expected to deliver the new Su-35 fighters within four to five months.
> However, the exact date of delivery is still unknown, as JSC Sukhoi Company is currently
> modifying the internal software of the fighters, at the request of the EAF command.
> In fact, Egypt has asked for the fighter’s software to be made more compatible with Egypt’s
> Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center (RISC2), which is used for communication
> and coordination between various types of aircraft.
> Sources close to the situation say that Egypt has actually faced difficulties integrating the Su-35
> into the RISC2.



This is great news. Even if they're having trouble integrating the Su-35 into the new RISC2 SCC, it's great that they're actually doing that. That pretty much puts to bed all the criticisms about the Russian jets being separated from the western ones! Now we know what they're doing to combine the entire fleet into one system that all will share information in real time. Wonderful news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dani191

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 786444


how much its cost?


----------



## joker88

dani191 said:


> how much its cost?


950m$😍🤩


----------



## dani191

joker87 said:


> 950m$😍🤩


not so much expensive


----------



## ARCH٤R

The EISS was used by a group of Egyptian Paratroopers during the exercise with their Russian counterparts:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450845380346884102

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Partial EN with sub fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 786444



This could be converted to carrier if there was need for it because it was enough space for take off and landing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*P-800 Onyx got an upgrade for land attack.. Onyx-M*






*Russia upgrades Bal coastal system to strike both sea and ground targets*







Egypt will be most interested in this upgrade..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egyptian SU-35 during training in Russia carrying aircraft ordinance training pods FLIGHT SIMULATOR OF AVIATION WEAPONS (LI ASP) for real-time weapon simulation of guided ammunition, and onboard data recording to support post-mission debriefing. #Egypt #su35 #Egyptianairforce

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=170468998581892

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egyptian SU-35 during training in Russia carrying aircraft ordinance training pods FLIGHT SIMULATOR OF AVIATION WEAPONS (LI ASP) for real-time weapon simulation of guided ammunition, and onboard data recording to support post-mission debriefing. #Egypt #su35 #Egyptianairforce



Nice to see this pic without that awfully disgusting watermark from that self-entitled jackass who put it right smack dab in the middle of the photo and ruined it completely when it first came out last week.

I think most of us noticed those pods since they were hanging off the wing pylons, especially the ones on the center of the engine nacelles. Plus the front, glass bulbs are dead giveaways as to their makeup, some kind of seeker/detection/targeting element. Good to know what they are now, and also tells us that there is some kind of training activity going on which is obviously another good sign.

Not only seeing the encouraging training factor, but the interchangeable aspect of those training pods with the Su-57 fuels the juices for the eventual acquisition of that aircraft. I really hope they've already negotiated for it under the table so that they get in line early. With the Algerian rumors and the RuAF's 79 models on order, not to mention the aircraft's readiness with the engine and other things, it'll be a few years at the least. So hopefully they've already put their claim in the pot.

This would be a very potent upgrade to the EAF's already amassed strength. An absolute beauty, courtesy of @vostok from the Russian Air Force thread. He posted a bunch of other great pics of this sensational beast.








Titanium100 said:


> This could be converted to carrier if there was need for it because it was enough space for take off and landing



Others suggested the same thing, but I'm not sure that's a possibility. Typically LHDs and helo carriers deal with STOVL aircraft like Harriers and F-35Bs and Ospreys and all types of helicopters, so I'm not sure the deck is built to the true fighter jets CATOBAR format. Not only to take the heavy combined weight of the aircraft, but the heavy pounding of the landings those things inflict on those decks. Also, I don't really think the EAF needs one TBH. Do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

AW-139 looks pretty solid in desert camo, even on the Mistral and probably temporary SAR training missions until all 23 ordered units are delivered and specific ones assigned to the designated navy units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451163667475611648


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451176593334935562


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice to see this pic without that awfully disgusting watermark from that self-entitled jackass who put it right smack dab in the middle of the photo and ruined it completely when it first came out last week.
> 
> I think most of us noticed those pods since they were hanging off the wing pylons, especially the ones on the center of the engine nacelles. Plus the front, glass bulbs are dead giveaways as to their makeup, some kind of seeker/detection/targeting element. Good to know what they are now, and also tells us that there is some kind of training activity going on which is obviously another good sign.
> 
> Not only seeing the encouraging training factor, but the interchangeable aspect of those training pods with the Su-57 fuels the juices for the eventual acquisition of that aircraft. I really hope they've already negotiated for it under the table so that they get in line early. With the Algerian rumors and the RuAF's 79 models on order, not to mention the aircraft's readiness with the engine and other things, it'll be a few years at the least. So hopefully they've already put their claim in the pot.
> 
> This would be a very potent upgrade to the EAF's already amassed strength. An absolute beauty, courtesy of @vostok from the Russian Air Force thread. He posted a bunch of other great pics of this sensational beast.
> 
> View attachment 786618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others suggested the same thing, but I'm not sure that's a possibility. Typically LHDs and helo carriers deal with STOVL aircraft like Harriers and F-35Bs and Ospreys and all types of helicopters, so I'm not sure the deck is built to the true fighter jets CATOBAR format. Not only to take the heavy combined weight of the aircraft, but the heavy pounding of the landings those things inflict on those decks. Also, I don't really think the EAF needs one TBH. Do you?



Maybe there is no need for it now but in the next decade years sometime late 2020s and early 2030s I could envision it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Welcome


The Egypt Air Power Symposium will see the world’s leading air forces gather at an exclusive event in Cairo on 28 November 2021.




www.egyptairpowersymposium.com




“The event will open with official keynote addresses from senior military in order to set the tone for the discussions taking place. 

The programme will also include technical presentations with the latest technology and solutions that are currently propelling air power players into the forefront of international air dominance. These formats will culminate in diverse panel discussions where distinguished participants will debate different perspectives in addressing the most pressing issues within military aviation.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Talks are said to be between Egypt and French shipbuilder Naval Group for the procurement of Gowind-class corvettes as well as a minehunter in favor of the Egyptian Naval Force (ENF).






https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-naval-group-gowind-corvettes-and-minehunter/

Most likely 2 more Gowinds..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> Maybe there is no need for it now but in the next decade years sometime late 2020s and early 2030s I could envision it



Good point by you. I hadn't looked at the possibility of the need in the future. Ten years from now like you astutely point out, things in the entire Middle East could develop in a way where the need for a carrier could be very real. In that case, they probably should work on it now while things are moving well Alhamdulillah. 



ARCH٤R said:


> The programme will also include technical presentations with the latest technology and solutions that are currently propelling air power players into the forefront of international air dominance. These formats will culminate in diverse panel discussions where distinguished participants will debate different perspectives in addressing the most pressing issues within military aviation.”



Great idea to have a symposium. To add to the latest technologies presentations and discussions and exhibitions, they should promote a really well done historical documentary of the EAF and specifically the Battle of Al Mansoura and all the successes of 1973 and show it to all the attendees, even turn it into a book and especially all in English. The problem is that none of the accurately historical description of the EAF's successes against that filthy cancer was presented to the world in historical context and in English to reach the masses. A context that portrayed all the successes of the EAF against those filthy animals. All that's out there, for the most part is the historical representation from the filthy animals' perspective. And all the stuff that the 73 Historians did was all in Arabic?! That didn't do them any favors since it limited its influence to strictly the Arab world. Even that crap on the stupid and inaccurate so called history channel and their filthy and disrespectful description of the brave Egyptian MiG-21 pilot who performed the split S trying to do every thing he can to save his life and what did he get on that pos show? A name tag of "crazy Egyptian pilot," Imagine that? That's how filthy and low and and biased and one-sided all that crap-laden supposed history of most of the air battles between the great EAF and that filthy cancerous enemy that was done from one side only. Our side needs to be told with a bang!

This would be a PERFECT opportunity for them to put together a great historical CGI film IN ENGLISH and then turn it into a major book so the whole world sees the Egyptian side instead of just the filthy biased and one sided misrepresentation and stick it up all their behinds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> Talks are said to be between Egypt and French shipbuilder Naval Group for the procurement of Gowind-class corvettes as well as a minehunter in favor of the Egyptian Naval Force (ENF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-naval-group-gowind-corvettes-and-minehunter/
> 
> Most likely 2 more Gowinds..


Didn't I say that before that there is a maritime deal with France and it is still in negotiations, the value of the deal will reach 7 billion euros


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> Didn't I say that before that there is a maritime deal with France and it is still in negotiations, the value of the deal will reach 7 billion euros


A $8 billion deal will include up to 10 Scorpene submarines..and will span on 10 or more years..


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Good point by you. I hadn't looked at the possibility of the need in the future. Ten years from now like you astutely point out, things in the entire Middle East could develop in a way where the need for a carrier could be very real. In that case, they probably should work on it now while things are moving well Alhamdulillah.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea to have a symposium. To add to the latest technologies presentations and discussions and exhibitions, they should promote a really well done historical documentary of the EAF and specifically the Battle of Al Mansoura and all the successes of 1973 and show it to all the attendees, even turn it into a book and especially all in English. The problem is that none of the accurately historical description of the EAF's successes against that filthy cancer was presented to the world in historical context and in English to reach the masses. A context that portrayed all the successes of the EAF against those filthy animals. All that's out there, for the most part is the historical representation from the filthy animals' perspective. And all the stuff that the 73 Historians did was all in Arabic?! That didn't do them any favors since it limited its influence to strictly the Arab world. Even that crap on the stupid and inaccurate so called history channel and their filthy and disrespectful description of the brave Egyptian MiG-21 pilot who performed the split S trying to do every thing he can to save his life and what did he get on that pos show? A name tag of "crazy Egyptian pilot," Imagine that? That's how filthy and low and and biased and one-sided all that crap-laden supposed history of most of the air battles between the great EAF and that filthy cancerous enemy that was done from one side only. Our side needs to be told with a bang!
> 
> This would be a PERFECT opportunity for them to put together a great historical CGI film IN ENGLISH and then turn it into a major book so the whole world sees the Egyptian side instead of just the filthy biased and one sided misrepresentation and stick it up all their behinds.


I totally missed this point...
But let’s also blame who is responsible.
The Egyptian Military didn’t release any documents about the 1973 war, if it did we would have blamed Sadat for the Deversoir gap, and blamed Mubarak for things like sending commandos in Helicopters without fighter jet cover into the Sinai (which resulted in massive losses to Israeli fighters). Mind that the popular saying was that the Deversoir gap was made up of only 7 tanks, and that Shazly’s emotional instability (claimed by Sadat, refuted by both Shazly and Gamasy) caused the development of that gap.
Sure, Shlomo Aloni’s books do not cite any (or very few) Egyptian sources, but the EAF releasing some would have left the guy with little justification.
I also think they can be offering RISC2 to other air forces?


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> I totally missed this point...



I think you did, just judging by the rest of your post. It's ok, maybe it was the way I wrote it.



ARCH٤R said:


> But let’s also blame who is responsible.
> The Egyptian Military didn’t release any documents about the 1973 war, if it did we would have blamed Sadat for the Deversoir gap, and blamed Mubarak for things like sending commandos in Helicopters without fighter jet cover into the Sinai (which resulted in massive losses to Israeli fighters). Mind that the popular saying was that the Deversoir gap was made up of only 7 tanks, and that Shazly’s emotional instability (claimed by Sadat, refuted by both Shazly and Gamasy) caused the development of that gap.
> Sure, Shlomo Aloni’s books do not cite any (or very few) Egyptian sources, but the EAF releasing some would have left the guy with little justification.



I never mentioned anything about the war on the ground. I was strictly speaking of the EAF's successes. The only literature out there is in Arabic including 73 Historians. Had they made an English version so that it got more traction in the western world, that would've been better. But they did it only in Arabic so only guys like us and the rest of the Arab world whom already knew or didn't know of the EAF's successes were the only ones exposed. Nothing about the ground war or the politics behind it since there is a lot of stuff that isn't biased out there regarding all the stuff that happened during the war of attrition and leading up to the war and the war itself. And a focus on the Battle of Almansoura.

I'm not interested in the war or details of the war or the Deversoir gap etc. Like I said, there's been a lot written that is somewhat accurate. I've been talking about the war for 30+ years. Don't need to revisit it. Talking strictly about the EAF's war. 



ARCH٤R said:


> I also think they can be offering RISC2 to other air forces?



I wouldn't just yet. I think they need to finish combining the Su-35SEs and MiG-29Ms into it first and use it for a while and then maybe offer a different version of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

And BTW, all the rumors of the EAF testing the Rafale's RBE2 and the entire SPECTRA defensive capabilities against the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E PESA and supposedly the EAF Rafal pilots are so well versed with SPECTRA and the Rafale's AESA that they pretty much incapacitated the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E to the point where the Su-35s couldn't use their radar against the Rafales.

No mention of whether the pilots in the Su-35s were Russian or Egyptians and not that it matters, but more importantly is the non-mention of whether the Su-35 was able to use its wing mounted L-band AESA radar to switch from the IRBIS-E and use AESA power against the RBE2's AESA. That is one of the prime reasons the Su-35s have the wing-mounted AESA L-band to use against other AESAs when need to. The only thing that would defeat it is the range and to a lesser degree, the amount of modules on the RBE2 if they are substantially higher. Should the range of the RBE2 be much greater than the L-Band AESAs on the Su-35s, then there is a major problem with those jets and they will undoubtedly need to find a new solution for that. Have the IRBIS-E switched with the new Su-57's AESA radar would be the only thing I can think of.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451461102718668816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The new AW-189 with the finish colors. This type and with the flag on the tail usually represents some type of VIP diplomatic transport. The presidential jet has the same Egyptian flag style painted on the tail. Supposedly this is an alternative to the 4 UH-60 VIP Blackhawks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Gomig-21 said:


> And BTW, all the rumors of the EAF testing the Rafale's RBE2 and the entire SPECTRA defensive capabilities against the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E PESA and supposedly the EAF Rafal pilots are so well versed with SPECTRA and the Rafale's AESA that they pretty much incapacitated the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E to the point where the Su-35s couldn't use their radar against the Rafales.
> 
> No mention of whether the pilots in the Su-35s were Russian or Egyptians and not that it matters, but more importantly is the non-mention of whether the Su-35 was able to use its wing mounted L-band AESA radar to switch from the IRBIS-E and use AESA power against the RBE2's AESA. That is one of the prime reasons the Su-35s have the wing-mounted AESA L-band to use against other AESAs when need to. The only thing that would defeat it is the range and to a lesser degree, the amount of modules on the RBE2 if they are substantially higher. Should the range of the RBE2 be much greater than the L-Band AESAs on the Su-35s, then there is a major problem with those jets and they will undoubtedly need to find a new solution for that. Have the IRBIS-E switched with the new Su-57's AESA radar would be the only thing I can think of.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451461102718668816



That one was kinda of a predictable choice Rafale --> SU35s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Battlion25 said:


> That one was kinda of a predictable choice Rafale --> SU35s



The only issue that kinda takes away some of the contexts' credibility is the last part where it mentions a similar "demonstration" by the Qataris. When did that ever happen, where the Qataris even came close to an Su-35S? Never heard of that or seen anything pertaining to them or their Rafales coming close to any Su-35S. Certainly not any Egyptian ones and I highly doubt they came close to any Russian ones. So that part is sketchy to say the least, making the whole thing dubious at best.

On another note, the EAF flew 4 of its MiG-29M/M2s and 2 F-16 block 52s to Greece a couple of days ago for a quick exercise that lasted about 4-6 hours over the Aegean Sea, alongside Hellenic Air Force F-16s. This was probably an exercise in quick mobilization and execution of a particular emergency drill. EAF aircraft returned to Egypt immediately after the exercise, making it quite the interesting sortie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> And BTW, all the rumors of the EAF testing the Rafale's RBE2 and the entire SPECTRA defensive capabilities against the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E PESA and supposedly the EAF Rafal pilots are so well versed with SPECTRA and the Rafale's AESA that they pretty much incapacitated the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E to the point where the Su-35s couldn't use their radar against the Rafales.
> 
> No mention of whether the pilots in the Su-35s were Russian or Egyptians and not that it matters, but more importantly is the non-mention of whether the Su-35 was able to use its wing mounted L-band AESA radar to switch from the IRBIS-E and use AESA power against the RBE2's AESA. That is one of the prime reasons the Su-35s have the wing-mounted AESA L-band to use against other AESAs when need to. The only thing that would defeat it is the range and to a lesser degree, the amount of modules on the RBE2 if they are substantially higher. Should the range of the RBE2 be much greater than the L-Band AESAs on the Su-35s, then there is a major problem with those jets and they will undoubtedly need to find a new solution for that. Have the IRBIS-E switched with the new Su-57's AESA radar would be the only thing I can think of.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451461102718668816


I was just going to ask if that whole thing is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The EAF MiG-29Ms in Crete.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@Foinikas , that 3rd picture from the top showing the front of that beauty while's it's taking off is a rare glimpse of those very interesting Krueger flaps on the huge LERXs of these aircraft. I'm fascinated by the way they added them to this model and why. If it really does divert or cut down on the effects of vortices around the LERX, or if it actually affects the flow of air to divert it under the LERX to help lift the nose easier on take off. 

I suppose it works in both instances. Seeing it during takeoff like this is very highly likely it's used for the lifting scenario I just mentioned above. But I've also seen it in pictures where it's deployed briefly during flight, just like you see speed brakes deployed sometimes in flight.

EDIT: I added the block 52 taking off also. I forgot to put if in the first time around. Those pics are obviously take by members of the Hellenic Air Force Media Operations because of how crisp and how they're closeups. Other reasons too, which has been an issue for us enthusiasts for decades.


----------



## Gomig-21

CORRECTION: My bad, that is actually not an Italian Berghamini. That is La FDA Chevalier Paul conducting a PASSEX exercise with the EN's Tahya Misr FREMM at the entrance of the Suez Canal. I misunderstood the article. But still, interesting design for that ship. Its stealth edge is in line with the top of the deck line, while the French and Italian FREMM's stealth edge is lower than the deck line which runs the entire length of the ship from furthest point of the stern all the way to the furthers point forward to the tip of the bow. It would be great to know which one offers better technical results with radar deflection.






The hull design is actually identical. It's all the stuff above such as the bridge and of course, the radar mast and comms that are different.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> The EISS was used by a group of Egyptian Paratroopers during the exercise with their Russian counterparts:



Some pretty neat video of this exercise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451770417681666052

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451846218947121154

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## joker88

Project 22160 patrol ship - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> Part of the 95th EAF Aggressors Squadron. Identified by their lack of any orange markings. Interesting that they were part of the 6-ship fleet that made this quick trip to Crete, Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Battlion25 said:


>


The Fourth Armored Division, the Knights of the Capital, the strongest Egyptian military armored division, will not spare the desert with the chains of their tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


> The Fourth Armored Division, the Knights of the Capital, the strongest Egyptian military armored division, will not spare the desert with the chains of their tanks


Are they still the best in the Armoured Corps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

joker87 said:


> The Fourth Armored Division, the Knights of the Capital, the strongest Egyptian military armored division, will not spare the desert with the chains of their tanks



I really do like the way they do the photoshoots from great angles slightly above the ground where tanks, armored vehicles just lined up in perfect line and I think they do this kind of linear photoshoots only in Egypt which is creative and alot of other countries will start to copy and I've seen recently UAE started doing the same. I have more of these photos and also in videos sometimes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

*Just some wishful thinking here...*
In 2020 when Al Watiya Base was hit stuff like the following were witnessed on the social media.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279773119184547840In case many don’t know, Missiles and Bombs are usually identifiable after exploding by recovering their scraps. And a reason why AA’s source would say that it was the UAE to carry out the airstrike is that they have recovered pieces of UAE-made Al Tariq bombs, only now do we know that the EAF deploy them and that it’s possible they did in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Talks are said to be underway between Egypt and Russia for the procurement of air-to-surface missiles from Russian defense company JSC Tactical Missiles Corporation (KTRV) in favor of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF).

https://www.tacticalreport.com/egypt-air-force-russia-and-air-to-surface-missiles/

It might be the *X-59MK2*i which is analogous to the Western same class AGM-158 JASSM, Scalp EG / Storm Shadow and Taurus. The fuselage of the X-59MK2 rocket has contours of Stealth..

Or the *X-58USHKE* anti-radar missile with a passive radar homing head, and equipped with an additional thermal imaging guidance system..

The list of possibilities is quite long..






Including UAV munition..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> In case many don’t know, Missiles and Bombs are usually identifiable after exploding by recovering their scraps. And a reason why AA’s source would say that it was the UAE to carry out the airstrike is that they have recovered pieces of UAE-made Al Tariq bombs, only now do we know that the EAF deploy them and that it’s possible they did in 2020.



Sure, we've been saying this ever since it happened, without knowing anything about the integration of Al-Tariq as well as listing the other possibilities, such as EAF Rafales with HAMMERs could've easily done the trick and misidentified as Mirage 2Ks.

Nice new pic of EAF MiG-29M/M2 carrying full fuel tanks and R-77 RVV-AE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice pic of the rare MiG-29M/2. 2 seater.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> Negotiations with America from 2018 are underway to develop 100 fighters from the Egyptian F16 fleet for Block 52, and more than one fighter appeared with shoulder fuel tanks, knowing that Block 52 there are only 18 fighters after losing two of them. Al-Aramam will appear soon, as previously published by pictures of scavengers and fugitives, at the Arab Defense Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1128472277608724



So I'm going to hold you to all these incredible things you're saying. Let's list them one by one so we keep track of them, ok?

1) There are already 100 F-16s block 40 being developed to block 52 since 2018, yes?
2) More than one of those block 40s appeared with the conformal fuel tanks, yes?
3) The AMRAAM will appear soon, yes?
4) You've seen previously published pictures of scavenged weapons on F-16 such as that crazy cool-looking AIM-7 Sparrow with what appears to be some type of active seeker?
5) Also (not in the post above, but in other posts you made) you said the Su-35 will soon be unveiled, correct?

Please give us yes or no answers on those 5 statements so we are sure of what you just said ya rayis.
If the US is doing all of this, then the EAF brings out the Su-35SE, that will be quite something and will be a turning point in the Egyptian Armed Forces showing balls as huge as elephant ones. It seems counter-intuitive that the US would provide all of these upgrades (including the possibility of providing the AIM-120 to 100 F-16s which would include about 73 new radars also. Then the EAF breaks out the Su-35!?

We also need to keep up on the development of the change of avionics on the Su-35SE to make it compatible to the other fighters, a recent development that also could possibly account for the delay of the unveiling. But there seems to be a lot going on, causing heads to spin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> So I'm going to hold to all these incredible things you're saying. Let's list them one by one so we keep track of them, ok?
> 
> 1) There are already 100 F-16s block 40 being developed to block 52 since 2018, yes?
> 2) More than one of those block 40s appeared with the conformal fuel tanks, yes?
> 3) The AMRAAM will appear soon, yes?
> 4) You've seen previously published pictures of scavenged weapons on F-16 such as that crazy cool-looking AIM-7 Sparrow with what appears to be some type of active seeker?
> 5) Also (not in the post above, but in other posts you made) you said the Su-35 will soon be unveiled, correct?
> 
> Please give us yes or no answers so we are sure of what you just said ya rayis.
> If the US is doing all of this, then the EAF brings out the Su-35SE, that will be quite something and will be a turning point in the Egyptian Armed Forces showing balls as huge as elephant ones. It seems counter-intuitive that the US would provide all of these upgrades (including the possibility of providing the AIM-120 to 100 F-16s which would include about 73 new radars also. Then the EAF breaks out the Su-35!?
> 
> We also need to keep up on the development of the change of avionics on the Su-35SE to make it compatible to the other fighters, a recent development that also could possibly account for the delay of the unveiling. But there seems to be a lot going on, causing heads to spin.


su35 Another batch arrived during this year, and with the arrival of Russian consultants for training in Egypt, the promotion takes place from more than one source from Greece, Portugal, and finally Britain, and I have new news for you from Britain. The issue of commanding America, so far, there are negotiations between it and Egypt for some new weapons. The issue has not happened for a day or a month, but it continues over the years. The fleet is large and really needs work.
h Defense Senior Adviser to the Middle East and North Africa (DSAME) Air Marshal Martin 
Sampson visited Egypt earlier this month (13/10/21), where he met with several Egyptian 
security officials and military officers.
Reports from Cairo suggest that Sampson held a meeting with Commander of the Egyptian Air 
Force (EAF) Lt-General Mohammad Abbas Helmy, during which they discussed cooperation in 
various fields, including joint training agreements and future procurement projects
The same report suggests that Lt-General Helmy and Air Marshal Sampson discussed the 
possibility of a joint electronic warfare (EW) training program for EAF pilot cadets. 
This would include multi-pilot simulation training, full-flight air-to-air tactical training, and virtual 
reality (VR) conflict simulation.
They also discussed a transfer of technology (ToT) agreement whereby Egypt would manufacture 
VR simulators based on the EAF’s tactical needs.
Moreover, Lt-General Helmy and Air Marshal Sampson touched upon future procurement 
projects in favor of the EAF, including new airborne radars, helmet-mounted systems, supply 
aircraft, and infrared search and track systems (IRST).
https://www.*************/file/f9b3...n-training-and-procurement-projects-.pdf/filehttps://www.*************/file/tri3...e-Russia-and-air-to-surface-missiles.pdf/file




I also talked about the maritime deal with France, and negotiations and signing are already taking place in the first half of 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

There really is only one explanation to this modification which is turning this AIM-7 Sparrow from a semi-active homing missile to an active homing missile, similar to what the Ukrainians did with the R-27R into the R-27AE. It already has a proximity fuse so it wouldn't need that modification, and besides, that wouldn't be in the form of that larger conehead. 

It's quite obvious that the larger cone means it has a larger built-in radar and seeker making it capable of activating its own radar once it's fired from its predetermined range and not requiring a constant illumination from the launching platform, in this case, the EAF's F-16.

I haven't seen this on any of the US Navy AIM-7 Sparrows which begs the question if this is a local modification or a non-Egyptian or American modification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

UK Sells two Fort Rosalie-class Replenishment Ships to Egypt - Naval News


In a landmark deal, the UK has sold military vessels to Egypt for the first time in more than 30 years. The Royal Fleet Auxiliary ships, Fort Austin and Fort Rosalie, were sold by the Defence Equipment Sales Authority (DESA).




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> View attachment 788510


The EN currently owns two supply ships 
The ship "Halayeb 231" of the German "Westerwald-class", with a displacement of *3,469 tons*. 
The German ship "Schlaten 230", "Type 701E", with a displacement of *4,000 tons* 
Both ships were acquired by Egypt, used as well, and they are still in service today 

Specifications of the British "Rosalie Class" ship 
*Displacement: *23,482 tons *
*Length: 185 meters 
*Width: 24 meters 
*Speed: 21 knots 
*armament :
- 2 Phalanx CIWS 20 mm automatic cannon for close combat 
- 2 20 mm cannon 
- 4 7.62 mm machine guns 

It is expected that the two ships will be operating from among the combat groups of the Mistral ships in the Northern and Southern Fleets during the coming period until the completion of the development of the capabilities of manufacturing this category of ships locally within the framework of efforts to localize the maritime industries..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Id like to believe it was egypt that struck al watiya rather than uae

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Id like to believe it was egypt that struck al watiya rather than uae


An Egyptian ghost squadron and an Emirati fuel tanker, the two worked together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Man, when is egypt gonna finally get the fully upgraded mig 35s with the new aesa radars? They should really take advantage and get tot from russia to start manufacturing the mig35s in egyptian soil (or sands i should say) all the hype nowadays is over sukhoi and its top end products, mikhoyen is being pushed back as a secondary good option for nations that don't have much to spend, but you get more for your buck with the migs, thats why I'm critical about them. No one seems to care and so egypt should set up plans to domesticly produce the 35 with all its state of the art equipment. Will give them VALUABLE experience to finally produce their own aircraft, sort of like pakistan with jf-17. I hear they want to produce their own 5th gen fighter (hats off to our pakistani brothers!) Though I cant say if it'll be successful or not.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Id like to believe it was egypt that struck al watiya rather than uae



Exactly why I was saying before that the Mirage 2K operates like an elite or special operations squadron. It does the shadow work which kinda explains a little why they cover the flags and insignia, even serial numbers. Also why the Typhoons would be an ideal replacement for those aging birds. Introduce a slew of new upgraded technologies the pilots can use to their advantage, not only to simplify workload, but also to improve their already exemplary performances and sorties, as well as add new abilities/possibilities and options. 

On a separate note, I just noticed something in this picture from a few weeks ago when the EAF flew the 4 MiGs and 2 F-16s to Crete for that quick exercise and came back the same day. The interesting part that I never noticed before because they never showed it is the aircraft on the left seems to have one of those built-in telescoping/foldable ladders that are under the LERX. You can see it there extended down while the aircraft on the right is using one of the portable ladders.  I've never seen those ladders deployed on those jets before. Neat little feature that is new to me, right off to the inside of the Krueger flap.






The F/A-18 has a similar built-in ladder that folds down from under its LERX but appears to be a lot fancier than the MiG's.






I think most aircraft have them as spare ladders so that if the aircraft has an emergency landing and is in a remote area, the pilot(s) can have a way to get up or down, whatever the case may be.

This one here on the F-15 is similar to the EAF MiG-29M's and seems to have dropped down on its own during this flight. This one is more of a telescoping style than a folding one, much like the one on the EAF's MiG-29M.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The Mustache was being escorted through Egyptian air space by a pair of EAF F-16s.











I've seen the B1B Lancer up close several times (I've posted pics of it on my airshow thread) and the one thing I always remember about that aircraft is how it leaked fuel and oil like a bad faucet. They had to tape off the space below the engines and others where panels were stretching from supersonic speeds and fluids would leak out of those joints. Impressive aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Man, when is egypt gonna finally get the fully upgraded mig 35s with the new aesa radars? They should really take advantage and get tot from russia to start manufacturing the mig35s in egyptian soil (or sands i should say) all the hype nowadays is over sukhoi and its top end products, mikhoyen is being pushed back as a secondary good option for nations that don't have much to spend, but you get more for your buck with the migs, thats why I'm critical about them. No one seems to care and so egypt should set up plans to domesticly produce the 35 with all its state of the art equipment. Will give them VALUABLE experience to finally produce their own aircraft, sort of like pakistan with jf-17. I hear they want to produce their own 5th gen fighter (hats off to our pakistani brothers!) Though I cant say if it'll be successful or not.



Egypt hasn't ordered any MiG-35 and Russia don't have any AESA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Egypt hasn't ordered any MiG-35 and Russia don't have any AESA.


The MiG deal contains 24 fighters working with ESA radar, made by Leonardo Italy, and it works with the Rafale and the E2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Russia don't have any AESA.



Dude, just stop! Please stop. The Su-35S has a hybrid PESA/AESA in the IRBIS-E and in total has 3 AESA radars with the two wing-mounted AESA L-band radars.

The Su-57 has 5 AESA radars including the main nose radar it's fielded for over a year now in the NO36 Byelka. The radar system on the Su-57 is like none other on any other aircraft out there. 

Byelka (radar) - Wikipedia






This main nose AESA radar is complemented with a pair of N036B-1-01B AESA radars mounted on the sides of the front fuselage






Complemented by the NO36-1-01 AESA L-band which is the same wing-mounted AESA L-bands on the Su-35S.






The Russians will actually be introducing the next generation in radars very soon which they've been working on for a while in the ROFAR. This will be a huge development that will take radar technology beyond 6th generation levels.

I know it's fashionable to bash Russian tech and all that, especially when people are not only biased towards western tech, but especially the need to promote Chinese tech as having surpassed Russian tech, yet China is still purchasing Russian stuff which makes you wonder, right? So try to learn a little bit before making such erroneously bold statements.

Here's the link for their ROFAR radar tech which is based on radio-optical phased active antenna array technology in case anyone is interested. The only other country that is working on similar tech is the US and possibly France.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> Dude, just stop! Please stop. The Su-35S has a hybrid PESA/AESA in the IRBIS-E and in total has 3 AESA radars with the two wing-mounted AESA L-band radars.
> 
> The Su-57 has 5 AESA radars including the main nose radar it's fielded for over a year now in the NO36 Byelka. The radar system on the Su-57 is like none other on any other aircraft out there.
> 
> Byelka (radar) - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 789128
> 
> 
> This main nose AESA radar is complemented with a pair of N036B-1-01B AESA radars mounted on the sides of the front fuselage
> 
> View attachment 789130
> 
> 
> Complemented by the NO36-1-01 AESA L-band which is the same wing-mounted AESA L-bands on the Su-35S.
> 
> View attachment 789131
> 
> 
> The Russians will actually be introducing the next generation in radars very soon which they've been working on for a while in the ROFAR. This will be a huge development that will take radar technology beyond 6th generation levels.
> 
> I know it's fashionable to bash Russian tech and all that, especially when people are not only biased towards western tech, but especially the need to promote Chinese tech as having surpassed Russian tech, yet China is still purchasing Russian stuff which makes you wonder, right? So try to learn a little bit before making such erroneously bold statements.
> 
> Here's the link for their ROFAR radar tech which is based on radio-optical phased active antenna array technology in case anyone is interested. The only other country that is working on similar tech is the US and possibly France.



Not in production.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Tai Hai Chen said:


> Egypt hasn't ordered any MiG-35 and Russia don't have any AESA.


They plan on upgrading them to that standard and russia is in the process of making the Zhuk-AE radar, lets hope they follow through


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> The Mustache was being escorted through Egyptian air space by a pair of EAF F-16s.
> 
> View attachment 788946
> 
> 
> View attachment 788948
> 
> 
> I've seen the B1B Lancer up close several times (I've posted pics of it on my airshow thread) and the one thing I always remember about that aircraft is how it leaked fuel and oil like a bad faucet. They had to tape off the space below the engines and others where panels were stretching from supersonic speeds and fluids would leak out of those joints. Impressive aircraft.


I've always thought the Lancer as a fine piece of heavy murican machinery, how does it stack up against the tu 160? Since its just a russian copy of the lancer


----------



## The SC

The SC said:


> The EN currently owns two supply ships
> The ship "Halayeb 231" of the German "Westerwald-class", with a displacement of *3,469 tons*.
> The German ship "Schlaten 230", "Type 701E", with a displacement of *4,000 tons*
> Both ships were acquired by Egypt, used as well, and they are still in service today
> 
> Specifications of the British "Rosalie Class" ship
> *Displacement: *23,482 tons *
> *Length: 185 meters
> *Width: 24 meters
> *Speed: 21 knots
> *armament :
> - 2 Phalanx CIWS 20 mm automatic cannon for close combat
> - 2 20 mm cannon
> - 4 7.62 mm machine guns
> 
> It is expected that the two ships will be operating from among the combat groups of the Mistral ships in the Northern and Southern Fleets during the coming period until the completion of the development of the capabilities of manufacturing this category of ships locally within the framework of efforts to localize the maritime industries..


Large displacement carrying dry supply The fleet entered upgrades in 2007 to change the engine, operating panels and reverse osmosis water plant .. And the EN has asked for a new upgrade again..

It is the one on the left..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I've always thought the Lancer as a fine piece of heavy murican machinery, how does it stack up against the tu 160? Since its just a russian copy of the lancer



Not sure how either stack up against the other TBH. I bet both have their ups and downs. That leaking I mentioned? Check it out. Under the engines in this pic.






Take a look at the side of the left engine panels, and right above on the bottom of the aircraft right behind the bomb door bay opening, the seam on that panel and how it's soaked with fluid! Crazy.






But it's very sleek looking and deadly without question. Looks like it basically has 4 F-15 engines lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The Mustache was being escorted through Egyptian air space by a pair of EAF F-16s.
> 
> View attachment 788946
> 
> 
> View attachment 788948
> 
> 
> I've seen the B1B Lancer up close several times (I've posted pics of it on my airshow thread) and the one thing I always remember about that aircraft is how it leaked fuel and oil like a bad faucet. They had to tape off the space below the engines and others where panels were stretching from supersonic speeds and fluids would leak out of those joints. Impressive aircraft.


It is an exercise, as a naval patrol carried out by the bomber for 5 continuous hours, which included Bahrain, the KSA, Egypt and Israel. All in the air..This exercise highlights capabilities, air control and operational integration, and is a continuation of joint cooperation between the Royal Saudi Air Force and the US Air Force to maintain the security and stability of the region..

Here with Saudi F-15-C

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Spain presents its new F-110 **-class multi-mission frigate to the Egyptian Navy*






https://www.defensa.com/defensa-naval/entrevistamos-jefe-programa-f-110-navantia-carlos-lopez

*F110-class frigate design and features*

The F110-class frigate will feature an advanced design with a high degree of automation. It will have a length of 145m, a beam of 18m and a draft of 5m. The displacement of the vessel will be 6,100t while the frigate will be manned by 150 crew members.
The warship’s stern flight deck will accommodate a helicopter and unmanned aerial vehicles. The vessel will also have the capability to carry directed energy weapons in the future.

*Armament*

The Lockheed Martin 16-cell Mk-41 Baseline VII vertical launch system on board the frigate will launch RIM-162 Evolved SeaSparrow Missile (ESSM) Block 2 that serves as the primary anti-air self-defence system.
The VLS can also launch SAM Standard SM-2MR missiles. The frigate will be armed with RGM-84 Harpoon anti-ship missiles, a Leonardo 127/64 LW Vulcano 5in/64 naval gun, and two Mk-32 Mod torpedo tubes.
It will also have nine double torpedo launchers for Mk-54 Mod torpedoes and four 12.7mm remote-controlled machine guns.

*Sensors on board F110-class frigates*

The frigate will be equipped with advanced sensors, including Rigel i110 radar electronic defence and the Regulus i110 communications interception systems, which will improve the vessel’s situational awareness capability.
The integrated sonar suite on board the warship will include the TUUM-6 underwater communication system, the BlueMaster (UMS 4110), and CAPTAS 4 compact sonars and the BlueScan digital acoustic system.
The vessel will be installed with solid-state S-band radar, which will be a part of the *Aegis Weapon System* (AWS) and SCOMBA combat management system, which will combine data from all sensors and weapons on board the frigate. Prisma 25 X multifunction solid-state radar will support maritime surveillance and helicopter landing on the deck while tracking low-altitude aerial targets.

*Navigation and communication systems*

The Bonifaz-class frigates will be installed with SENDA navigation system, integrating multi-constellation satellite navigation technology compatible with civil / military signals and DGNSS corrections.
The time server of the navigation system will produce accurate and stable time signals, which will enable the ship’s systems to synchronise with GPS time.
The communications on board F110 frigates will be performed through R&S M3SR software-defined radios, including R&S Series4100 HF and R&S Series4400 VHF/UHF.

*Propulsion and performance*

The frigates will be powered by two GE LM-2500 gas turbine electric motors, four MTU 4000 diesel engines, and four 3MW diesel encapsulated generators.
The vessel will sail at a maximum speed of more than 25k and achieve a maximum cruising range of 4,100nm at 15k.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I've always thought the Lancer as a fine piece of heavy murican machinery, how does it stack up against the tu 160? Since its just a russian copy of the lancer



Hard to tell but I would assume the Lancer is superior as the other is initially just a copy of it


----------



## Battlion25

*Defence Minister witnesses ‘Majd-16’ artillery training by Second Field Army*
The training was also attended by Lieutenant-General Osama Askar, Chief-of-Staff of the Armed Forces, leaders of the main army branches, members of the national security committee of the House of Representatives, and some media figures.







Minister of Defense and Military Production Lieutenant-General Mohamed Zaki witnessed Sunday the operational training “Majd-16” implemented by artillery forces in the Second Field Army.

The training was also attended by Lieutenant-General Osama Askar, Chief-of-Staff of the Armed Forces, leaders of the main army branches, members of the national security committee of the House of Representatives, and some media figures.

The training is part of the annual combat training plan for Armed Forces formations and units.

At the beginning of the activities, Defence Minister Zaki visited an exhibition that included a number of weapons, equipment, fire management systems, and modern technical research on artillery management. Then, the Commander of the Second Field Army delivered a speech in which he stressed the full support given by the General Command of the Armed Forces to the tactical formations, the main branches and all specialized weapons to reach the combat readiness rates to the highest stages of readiness to carry out all the tasks entrusted to them efficiently and proficiently.

The training included topographical and tactical guidance, implementation of air reconnaissance, and air support work.

This comes as artillery is the main firepower in the modern Joint Weapons Battle, which provides support and fire ascension to the forces during the various stages of the battle.

In this regard, the Air Force is cooperating through the implementation of a number of clashes with ground targets by multi-model fighter jets, which have hit their targets with high accuracy in coordination with indirect and direct archery artillery to secure troop combat during the offensive battle.

The Air Defence Forces also carried out a number of clashes with hostile air targets.

The latest artillery reconnaissance methods and fire management preparation systems were used against hostile targets, quickly locating and destroying them using rocket artillery and self-propelled artillery with high firepower and destructive power, and the ability to deal with enemy targets in depth.

Chemical warfare elements carried out smoke blinding and smoke curtains using the latest missile systems, as well as opening gaps by military engineers.

The training showed the high quality of the participating elements in terms of combat skills, the use of the latest control and guidance systems for various weapons and equipment, and the speed in discovering and identifying field targets and dealing with them.

At the end of the training, Minister Zaki conveyed the greetings and appreciation of President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi to the participating elements.

He also praised the outstanding performance reached by the forces executing the training and the high level they achieved in maintaining the highest levels of combat efficiency for all weapons and equipment.






Defence Minister witnesses ‘Majd-16’ artillery training by Second Field Army - Daily News Egypt


The training was also attended by Lieutenant-General Osama Askar, Chief-of-Staff of the Armed Forces, leaders of the main army branches, members of the national security committee of the House of Representatives, and some media figures.




dailynewsegypt.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Titanium100 said:


> Hard to tell but I would assume the Lancer is superior as the other is initially just a copy of it


Thought it was the other way around because russia has no choice but to upgrade the crap out of them to reach parity with the U.S.


----------



## Buschlaid

I wonder if the Sinai-23s are still in service. Do you guys have any info about them?


----------



## The SC

Buschlaid said:


> I wonder if the Sinai-23s are still in service. Do you guys have any info about them?


Yes.. and pretty much modernized:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

New 3D radar which may be produced after validation tests.

Not sure if this is folded but design is very interesting if it isnt.










New IFF





Dolphin depth charge






Added fire control and navigation systems for the BM-21

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Spain presents its new F-110 **-class multi-mission frigate to the Egyptian Navy*



As nice as that sounds, but for their frigates, they need to stick to the FREMM line of the Berghaminis and stay there with whatever improvements that line of frigates offers. The variation in this case could add to the complications of sea activities. I don't see much benefit for them to switch from the Berghaminis whatsoever and introduce a Spanish line of frigates at this point TBH.



Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure if this is folded but design is very interesting if it isnt.



Oh it's definitely folded. The one to the right is the same one with the radar erected.



Philip the Arab said:


> New IFF



This is very impressive. Reading about this and knowing they've been using it for a while now is just great news.

Port Said Gowind






Rafale warming up.






New pic of Su-35 in flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@Lord Of Gondor & @MirageBlue , nice seeing your boys in our house for the first time ever if I'm not mistaken, with your beautiful Mirage 2Ks. Wonder why you didn't bring the Rafales? Either way, this is neat history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> Yes.. and pretty much modernized:



Do you know how many are around? At first I thought the ZSU-23-4M4 might have replaced them but it looks like the Sinai still has it's qualities.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> As nice as that sounds, but for their frigates, they need to stick to the FREMM line of the Berghaminis and stay there with whatever improvements that line of frigates offers. The variation in this case could add to the complications of sea activities. I don't see much benefit for them to switch from the Berghaminis whatsoever and introduce a Spanish line of frigates at this point TBH.


I'm with you on that.. mainly because most armament and systems are American...


Buschlaid said:


> Do you know how many are around? At first I thought the ZSU-23-4M4 might have replaced them but it looks like the Sinai still has it's qualities.


Hundreds..

The ZSU-23-4M4 don't carry anti-air missiles while the Sinai-23 does..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> Hundreds..
> 
> The ZSU-23-4M4 don't carry anti-air missiles while the Sinai-23 does..



I disagree. ZSU-23-4M4 can actually fire anti-air missiles. They were specifically upgraded to be able to use 2 9K38 Igla Manpads on each side. Those silver bars are for mounting them. And even though I haven't seen Egyptian Shilkas ever use missiles, the Egypt has a significant amount of 9K38 Iglas so if they want they can mount them anytime.

Also I doubt there are as many Sinai-23s. I would rather believe they range in few examples, not more than 20. But I'm not an expert on Egyptian military so I wouldn't know better...


----------



## The SC

Buschlaid said:


> I disagree. ZSU-23-4M4 can actually fire anti-air missiles. They were specifically upgraded to be able to use 2 9K38 Igla Manpads on each side. Those silver bars are for mounting them. And even though I haven't seen Egyptian Shilkas ever use missiles, the Egypt has a significant amount of 9K38 Iglas so if they want they can mount them anytime.
> 
> Also I doubt there are as many Sinai-23s. I would rather believe they range in few examples, not more than 20. But I'm not an expert on Egyptian military so I wouldn't know better...
> View attachment 789743


These are new Russian ZSU-23-4M4..
Are we talking about Russia or Egypt..??

The Sinai-23 are as old as they were introduced in 1973 Ramadan war.. and have been upgraded constantly till now..They are in hundreds as Egypt makes them locally..


----------



## Battlion25

Gomig-21 said:


> @Lord Of Gondor & @MirageBlue , nice seeing your boys in our house for the first time ever if I'm not mistaken, with your beautiful Mirage 2Ks. Wonder why you didn't bring the Rafales? Either way, this is neat history.
> 
> View attachment 789681



should slow down any form of relations with them and just keep it professional

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> These are new Russian ZSU-23-4M4..
> Are we talking about Russia or Egypt..??
> 
> The Sinai-23 are as old as they were introduced in 1973 Ramadan war.. and have been upgraded constantly till now..They are in hundreds as Egypt makes them locally..



Actually, ability to fire anti-air missiles also goes for Egyptian ZSU-23-4M4s. As I said earlier, they both have tubes for mounting the MANPADs. The rest is in fire control that wasn't changed since then if I'm not mistaken. It just seems that the Egyptians don't really use this ability


----------



## ARCH٤R

Buschlaid said:


> Actually, ability to fire anti-air missiles also goes for Egyptian ZSU-23-4M4s. As I said earlier, they both have tubes for mounting the MANPADs. The rest is in fire control that wasn't changed since then if I'm not mistaken. It just seems that the Egyptians don't really use this ability


Personally I do not recall seeing Sinai-23, I’m not even sure if they are deployed by mobile Air Defence or the Armoured Corps. However one can only assert that Egypt can easily make as much Sinai-23s as it’s stocks can allow of there were intentions.
Usually it’s personnel-fired MANPADS in MoD videos...


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

I hope Egypt get Su-35 but I doubt it due to Russia's incredible fear of CAATSA but we shall see if they can deliver.


----------



## Gomig-21

Battlion25 said:


> should slow down any form of relations with them and just keep it professional



I think it's quite safe to emphatically assume that the EAF -- and the entire Egyptian military staff in general -- is quite familiar with all the intelligence intricacies involved in not just this military & political relationship, but every single one it is involved with and the political ramifications of outside influences and in particular, strenuous relations between countries that Egypt sees itself as a neutral element within.

As far as Israel, no one is more of a concern than the US itself and the Egyptian military has been playing that card very carefully and wisely since the late 70s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Some terrific EN pics.









@The SC , check out the wake being produced by this Ambassador MK, it's moving sideways using its bow and stern jet thrusters. Something you don't see very often, similar to what the Mistral was doing during the Bernice exercise with Sisi and UAE crown prince on board.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Some incredible footage of the joint Indian & Egyptian Air Forces exercises which included probably the first time EAF Rafales refueling from an IAF IL-78MKI. But what's really great is the terrific footage of EAF Mirage 2000's with some very rare close-ups we don't usually see of those aircraft because of how secret they like to keep them for some reason. Great shot of the 2-seater moving out onto the runway with EAF pilot and Indian pilot back-seater. Also with the 2Ks and Rafales are MiG-29M/M2s and EAF F-16 blck-52s.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455938747661496323
Some nice stills from the EAF video.
Very well maintained Indian Air Force IL-78MKI performing A-A refueling with EAF jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Some more stills from the 2-day exercise with the IAF, Desert Warrior.





























@Philip the Arab , check out this rarity. Hard to believe these things are 40 years old!

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Buschlaid said:


> Actually, ability to fire anti-air missiles also goes for Egyptian ZSU-23-4M4s. As I said earlier, they both have tubes for mounting the MANPADs. The rest is in fire control that wasn't changed since then if I'm not mistaken. It just seems that the Egyptians don't really use this ability


Sinai-23 can carry 6 missiles.. they have been upgraded with a radar and obviously fire control..


----------



## Gomig-21

It's now or never for the Su-35 deal and for the EAF's freedom of purchasing weapons of its choosing without any restrictions. The stance needs to be made now at this meeting or it will never happen. Shoukry needs to tell that slinky dinky Blinky and Joe Biden that there is no fear of CAATSA or whatever the consequences. The US can only do so much to Egypt. It can't treat it like Iran and pose sanction of enemy combatant status. So let's see if this Egyptian Government has what it takes to make this happen. And no settling for 2nd hand F-15s or even new ones with or without AIM-120s. Freedom is a lot more important than consolation prizes. Let's hope for a stiff diplomatic position by Egypt and the strong will to defy the US. At the same time, get additional benefits from Russia for additional guarantees of support if the US decides to punish Egypt in any way, even if it's minor. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456372210134884360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It's now or never for the Su-35 deal and for the EAF's freedom of purchasing weapons of its choosing without any restrictions. The stance needs to be made now at this meeting or it will never happen. Shoukry needs to tell that slinky dinky Blinky and Joe Biden that there is no fear of CAATSA or whatever the consequences. The US can only do so much to Egypt. It can't treat it like Iran and pose sanction of enemy combatant status. So let's see if this Egyptian Government has what it takes to make this happen. And no settling for 2nd hand F-15s or even new ones with or without AIM-120s. Freedom is a lot more important than consolation prizes. Let's hope for a stiff diplomatic position by Egypt and the strong will to defy the US. At the same time, get additional benefits from Russia for additional guarantees of support if the US decides to punish Egypt in any way, even if it's minor.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456372210134884360


Bro.. the SU-35 deal was signed in 2018..it is a done deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro.. the SU-35 deal was signed in 2018..it is a done deal..



I wish I could say that. You need to read the articles, my bro. 2018 or 2015 won't matter. The US wants to maintain CAATSA on those aircraft and this visit, apart from the usual BS hypocritical topics of human rights and US military aid, the entire other half is with the DoD which will be discussing the Su-35 specifically and maintaining CAATSA on Russia and any allies taking part. This is far from a done deal, my bro. That's why we haven't seen a single Su-35 so far, it all makes sense because everything is hinged on this meeting on November 8-9. 

That's also why I said Shoukry needs to tighten his belt and go in there with his mind made up and Egypt will have to suffer whatever the consequences are, because this is it. It's now or never. If they back down to the US, Russia will move away from being a solid supplier like it has been because it will be stuck with the aircraft and will have lost all trust in Egypt. The US will tighten its belt even tighter which is the last thing we want to see. So the ramification are extraordinary for this meeting.

No offense to @joker87 , but there hasn't been a single shred of evidence of any of the things mentioned such as any viper upgrades or an unveiling of any Su-35s "very soon" or any of that sort. What we've seen actually supports the opposite to tell you the truth. Giving the EAF the source codes and allowing Al-Tariq missiles to be integrated is only supporting the fact that the US is giving more to perhaps make up for the loss of something else. Wonder what that could be, right? So just cuz the deal was struck in 2018 with all respect doesn't mean diddly squat when it comes to the US holding the cards. This is a historical moment where we need to see the Egyptian foreign minister show some serious balls and strike a diplomatic deal with it where the EAF won't have any issues with inducting the Su-35SEs and at the same time be able to maintain its fleet of F-16s, which it could easily lose should the US decide to punish it. And that would be fine by me. That was the freedom and escaping that grasp I was referring to in my previous post. Much more important than even maintaining the entire 190+ F-16 fleet.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I wish I could say that. You need to read the articles, my bro. 2018 or 2015 won't matter. The US wants to maintain CAATSA on those aircraft and this visit, apart from the usual BS hypocritical topics of human rights and US military aid, the entire other half is with the DoD which will be discussing the Su-35 specifically and maintaining CAATSA on Russia and any allies taking part. This is far from a done deal, my bro. That's why we haven't seen a single Su-35 so far, it all makes sense because everything is hinged on this meeting on November 8-9.
> 
> That's also why I said Shoukry needs to tighten his belt and go in there with his mind made up and Egypt will have to suffer whatever the consequences are, because this is it. It's now or never. If they back down to the US, Russia will move away from being a solid supplier like it has been because it will be stuck with the aircraft and will have lost all trust in Egypt. The US will tighten its belt even tighter which is the last thing we want to see. So the ramification are extraordinary for this meeting.
> 
> No offense to @joker87 , but there hasn't been a single shred of evidence of any of the things mentioned such as any viper upgrades or an unveiling of any Su-35s "very soon" or any of that sort. What we've seen actually supports the opposite to tell you the truth. Giving the EAF the source codes and allowing Al-Tariq missiles to be integrated is only supporting the fact that the US is giving more to perhaps make up for the loss of something else. Wonder what that could be, right? So just cuz the deal was struck in 2018 with all respect doesn't mean diddly squat when it comes to the US holding the cards. This is a historical moment where we need to see the Egyptian foreign minister show some serious balls and strike a diplomatic deal with it where the EAF won't have any issues with inducting the Su-35SEs and at the same time be able to maintain its fleet of F-16s, which it could easily lose should the US decide to punish it. And that would be fine by me. That was the freedom and escaping that grasp I was referring to in my previous post. Much more important than even maintaining the entire 190+ F-16 fleet.


The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia expressed its rejection of any attempts to politicize human rights issues. and remove it from its natural forum (the Human Rights Council).

The Kingdom stressed its rejection of these attempts, specifically from those countries that commit violations of human rights, while at the same time criticizing others, ignoring their weaknesses and mistakes.

The Kingdom's permanent representative to the United Nations, Ambassador Abdullah bin Yahya Al-Mouallimi. stressed that “the countries that politicize these issues today, are not immune to crimes and violations of human rights Inside and outside their borders, and this is evident from their human rights records.”
-
And he added: “If someone wants to criticize the political and current situation in Yemen .. he has to show his qualifications for that, as no country in the world has provided humanitarian aid
economic, and medical conditions for the Yemeni people, as did the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454471907818962945
Their were news about the Egyptian answer about the SU-35 and CAATSA.. and it was clear.. that sanctions are refused.. you know why.. The F-35 refusal..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia expressed its rejection of any attempts to politicize human rights issues. and remove it from its natural forum (the Human Rights Council).
> 
> The Kingdom stressed its rejection of these attempts, specifically from those countries that commit violations
> human rights, while at the same time criticizing others, ignoring their weaknesses and mistakes.
> 
> The Kingdom's permanent representative to the United Nations, Ambassador Abdullah bin Yahya Al-Mouallimi. stressed that “the countries that politicize these issues today, are not immune to crimes and violations of human rights Inside and outside their borders, and this is evident from their human rights records.”
> -
> And he added: “If someone wants to criticize the political and current situation in Yemen .. he has to show his qualifications for that, as no country in the world has provided humanitarian aid
> economic, and medical conditions for the Yemeni people, as did the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.”



And he's 100% right. Exactly what I've been saying. Even the US (and I'm not talking about the time Christopher Columbus raped and pillaged the native population, or what the 1st Cavalry Division did pretty much the same thing while expanding the frontier and all the human tragedies that preceded until today, I'm talking about the things done on the streets and in courtrooms today!) makes the US one of the last to say boo about human rights. So when it tries to use that and call the last Rabaa sit-in as a massacre, or claim journalists are targeted and jailed and all that crap, they need to clean not only their house first, but take a hard look at they're unconditional support of that cretinous cancer next door that is violating human rights by the minute!!! Tearing down Palestinian homes claiming they were built without a permit (what a joke since they deny almost every single permit attempt in the first place) and jailing people without charges by the minute!!!!!!! Yet this government turns a blind eye to those atrocities and judges Arabs and the Egyptian government as the barbaric one LOLOL! The hypocrisy is sadly, laughably comical! 

This is why this meeting is of UTMOST importance because all of these things need to be spit back at Blinken's face and the zionist Biden by Shoukry and tell him "how dare you judge us from where you sit and what you do?!" The importance of the tone and the resulting outcome of this meeting will be life-altering for the Egyptian government and military. That was my point as far as this being really the last chance for Egyptian officials to hold a stiff stance against the US representatives and be very strong and adamant about it. Tell them that the EGY government refuses to hear any of these false accusations any more and that this will be the last time they will be tolerated and from now on, things will be based on that mutual understanding. That as long as the US supports the cancerous' human rights violations that date back to 1946 and possibly earlier, and continues to turn a blind eye by picking and choosing who it deems is following the "democratic human rights path" and adhering to their vision of a certain standard of human rights while its own house and especially the one it blindly supports in our neighborhood is filled with atrocities and is mired with injustices that could fill a history book, then things will never change.

They also need to be very assertive about ending the misconception of "parody" that the US has created in the military standards to give the cancer the constant edge. If they want to continue denying advanced weaponry and with the same breath dictate what Egypt should and should not be able to purchase, then Egypt is prepared to change the status quo by doing something extreme. I don't know what exactly they should say that is, I have a few ideas but the point is enough to make, that this is the strong stance Egypt needs to make to end this bullcrap of 40+ years of conditional armament. It has to end and end NOW. The peace treaty that was signed in 1978/79 holds a TON of value for Egypt and MUST be respected by the US. THAT is the crux of the weapon's issue, not the other steaming dung of excuses they keep throwing out. Shoukry needs to make that abundantly clear, that others who essentially are considered enemies of the state of cancer, are obtaining all these advanced weapons while the only country with an actual peace treaty that has been solidly abided by for over 40 years is denied these weapons? And told it can't buy others? What the heck is wrong with this picture and how difficult is it to make this point?



The SC said:


> Their were news about the Egyptian answer about the SU-35 and CAATSA.. and it was clear.. that sanctions are refused.. you know why.. The F-35 refusal..



All that said, the F-35 is not the great game changer it's been selling itself as and will be proven so as soon as it runs into a properly fixed adversary who not only is adept in understanding all the aspects of long wave radars, over the horizon radars, IFF and especially EW with all its intricacies as well as the future developments of radar capabilities such as Russia's new ROFAR technology that essentially will make standard stealth as it's instituted today, simply just another gadget like camo. An adversary who has a defense network tailored to protect itself against what that aircraft and the F-22 and accompanying fleets' capabilities such as Russia, possibly China and I would include France in that mix. A huge reason for the way they have developed the Su-57. I love it when people say things like "look at the RAM & skin on the F-35 & F-22 and look at the Su-57" and they claim how bad it is by comparison. But they don't understand one bit about how they designed that Su-57 and how thin the entire aircraft is as opposed to the bulky bus that is the F-35 and the huge, ginormous rudders on the F-22. This is a huge example of how the Russians are looking to the future as the current RAM will be obsolete in short time, but a thinly designed aircraft will be something that has serious, everlasting importance for as long as radars are being developed. 

Then look at how all 6th generation designs are almost exclusively "tailess"! Then you see how small the all-working, canted stabilators on the Su-57 are compared to the ginormous canted ruddervators on the F-22! Who's looking at the long-term aspects in designing these aircraft, the US or the Russians? That said, it's best that the dud is not permitted to be purchased by the EAF which they knew all along would be the case (just like you said and we all knew) hence opening the door for Russian hardware and French for that matter. We all know that was a tactic deployed by Egypt when they asked for it since they knew quite well it would be refused. The thinking was that the refusal opens the door for Russian, Chines and French (and others') hardware but then came the sticking point of CAATSA. That brought us back to how important this meeting is. 

And since Egypt does have a relatively good relationship with the US, it's important that they don't just go out and once they purchase the Su-35S' that they don't start flying them without at the most, not the least, the most, address the US that this is what they wish to do to continue the modernization process of the EAF and leave it at that. At least they've done their diplomatic due diligence because let's face it, it would be much better if they can still field their huge fleet of F-16s and even improve on them without issues from the US.

So they have their hands full. They have A LOT to stress and dictate to the US at this meeting, hence my comment of its super importance. It's like a historical day that will forever alter the major relationship between Egypt and the United States. Also remind them that the excellent respect Egypt has maintained in its peace treaty with the cancer needs to be taken into account at a very high level!

1) Be assertive in dictating the direction the EAF will be going om and that includes the initiation of 
this first batch of 26 or 30 Su-35SE's.

2) Followed by an increase in the MiG-29M/M2 numbers by ordering a new batch of anywhere
between 30 to 50 MiG-35S' and all its associated weaponry including the 110km range RVV-SD or 
R-77-1 which should also be a major asset accompanying the Su-35SE's fleet package in order to
maintain the BVR range of standard missiles out there, including the AIM-120C/7 so that the EAF 
can RIGHTFULLY possess the necessary weaponry to DEFEND itself in a capable way.

3) At the same time, the EAF needs to upgrade the majority of its F-16 fleet to the Viper Upgrade. 
Nothing wrong about asking for that as it certainly deserves it which would include:
- Change all the radars to the APG-83 AESA Radar
- (CPD) center pedestal display, helmet-mounted cueing system and a high-volume, high-speed 
data bus.
- AGCAS or automated ground collision avoidance system. 
- JDAM kits for all the current MK type munitions in the EAF's inventory and new ones if the EAF 
chooses or thinks it needs them to exterminate some residual bugs on the western border.
- changing the old computers to the new MMC, the high performance modular mission computer is 
a must on all 145 or 150 or, if they can pull it off, on all 195+/-, even better.
- AIM-9X, AIM-132 ASRAAM, with of course the current, existing options of including any 
future missile system from HALCON such as the already integrated Al-Tariq.
- Of course, without saying, AIM-120 C-7/8 and the option to include the IRIS-T, MICA NG and 
Meteor in the very short future.

There are a few other systems that don't really need to be mentioned but this is what it will take to make Egypt happy and upgrade the relationship with the US that has been slowly tumbling in a spiral downfall that had no good ending in sight. And like I said, it is in the US' favor to help create this new and trusting relationship with Egypt because Egypt deserves it and then some. We've long suffered under these terrible conditions that have been its scourge by many filthy on-lookers that they need to end. Instead of threatening the bullshit of CAATSA on a very needed air superiority fighter in the EAF, the US needs to back off that crap, encourage a new relationship which ups the game with the products it develops and offers and it needs to offer it to Egypt and stop the denying and all that rubbish.

But all of that won't happen unless Shoukry and Co. raise their game and be VERY assertive, as well as super diplomatic (like they usually are) in order to tell the US that the Su-35S or any other purchase by the EAF is none of its business and end the BS of CAATSA without any economic retaliation, or else Egypt will be forced to take other measures that put the US at a disadvantage in the Middle East, losing a lot of the privileged access it has long enjoyed at the expense of Egypt and create a bad situation with one of its longest and best allies in the region. Again, the serious importance of this meeting that can and will alter the future landscape of US/Egypt relations.

It cost Taiwan $1.85bn to have that Viper upgrade done to 145 jets. That same exact deal can and should be purchased by Egypt for its aircraft and they can stress to the US that Egypt will not use the military air funds it's entitled to anyway, for this upgrade and will pay for them itself. To me, this would be a critical part of the negotiations for this upgrade and would entice the US to accept it more than if the EAF was insistent on using the aid funds (despite that being her complete and undeniable right to do so) tp show the US the practical stance Egypt is willing to take to make these things work.

Possibly even offer something else as not only an incentive to get the package, but to show that Egypt is a willing and strong and valuable partner to the US once the US stops the bullshit shenanigans of stupid and decrepit tie-downs and 'stepping on its neck' filthy tactics that breed nothing but contempt. Offer things in the line of intel or economic shares in all the incredible economic growth and buildings that are actually happening and growing at extremely fast paces in Egypt right now before our eyes. Change the terrible status quo that's been dragging its ugly rear end for over 4 decades and bring a new age of deserved prosperity to the table. 

Anger, contempt and ill will are all terrible ways to feel and be stuck in as a result of decades of this type of mistreatment and all that needs to change, starting at this meeting. If the EAF can persuade the US to do this, then things will improve beyond belief. The best part will be that the EAF will have put it in the US' hands and it will be up to the US to make it, or break it and the onus will be on it! Again, the incredible importance of this historical meeting. Let's see if Shoukry & co. have it in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This first pic really exemplifies the name of the exercise between the Russian and Egyptian paratroopers, "Defenders of Friendship 2021".














This one SeaKing has a new paint job, a brighter yellow than the standard desert sand color like the Jeep.




























The Russians conducted a heavy parachute drop of 4 BMD-2KA-U Infantry fighting Vehicles (IFVs) from one of their II-76MD military transport planes, using the PBS-916 parachute strap-down system. Makes me wonder if the EAF's stretch IL-76 it acquired from Jordan has the same or similar heavy parachute drop system? Or if they can use their C-130 ones with the IL-76?




Check out the open personnel parachute access door on the starboard side. You don't see that very often. Also must have quite the locking mechanism to stay open like that with all that wind pressure on it. Very cool pic IMO.





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451865995006648321

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The upgrades of the Egyptian T-62

*RO-115 Mark I*: developed in the early 1980s. While retaining the Soviet 115 mm gun, more powerful ammunition allows engaging a target at greater range. Some main guns were replaced with the Royal Ordnance L7 105 mm gun as offered by the Austrian firm NORICUM. Other modifications included a British diesel engine developing 750 hp (559 kW), a two-plane stabilizer, ballistic computer, laser rangefinder in an armored box over the main armament, a cluster of six smoke grenade launchers on the right side of the turret, a fire control system from BMP-3 IFV and additional armour including reactive armour. The upgrades resulted in an increase of weight to 43 tons.

*T-62E Mark II*: Mid 1990s Egyptian refurbishment and modernization program. The tanks were fitted with a license-built German MTU engine developing 880 hp (656 kW). The tanks are armed with a license-built 105 mm M68 tank gun, an Italian fire control system with ballistics computer, infrared vision device, laser rangefinder, gun stabiliser, additional armour including reactive armour, armored side skirts, modernized suspension and six smoke grenade launchers on each side of the turret. It has an upgraded NBC (nuclear, biological, and chemical) protection system. The T-62E Mark II carries two Egyptian-made two-round anti-tank missile launchers, or two 2-round launchers for 80 mm D-3000 smoke rockets on an encroachment extension, or a box-type launcher holding two Sakr smoke missiles on each side of the turret.[23] The upgrade did not change the weight of the tank, which remained at 45 tons.

*RO-120 Mark III*: T-62 tank upgrade developed in 2004. This upgrade arms the tank with the 120 mm M-393 tank gun developed by FSUE. The gun is 5.30 m long and weighs 2.6 tonnes. It can be elevated or depressed between −7° and +15°. The tank has a new license-built German MTU engine developing 890 hp (664 kW) and additional armour, including reactive armour and armored side skirts. The upgrades resulted in a weight increase to 46.5 tons. This upgrade was completed by the end of 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## joker88

https://armstrade.org/


t90 
Continuous contract and receipt from 2021 to 2025❤️😍😍😍😍🤩

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Thought it was the other way around because russia has no choice but to upgrade the crap out of them to reach parity with the U.S.



Funny you asked about those two and just today a Russian aviation enthusiast on Twitter posted this side-by-side comparison photo. Thought of you instantaneously as soon as I saw this pic. Click for larger high res and you can see at least design differences, such as the girth of the wings, the radome shape differences, angle of vertical stabilizer, whiskers and dome shape on the B1. Other than those, pretty similar until maybe specs are different as far as payload, range etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> The upgrades of the Egyptian T-62
> 
> *RO-115 Mark I*: developed in the early 1980s. While retaining the Soviet 115 mm gun, more powerful ammunition allows engaging a target at greater range. Some main guns were replaced with the Royal Ordnance L7 105 mm gun as offered by the Austrian firm NORICUM. Other modifications included a British diesel engine developing 750 hp (559 kW), a two-plane stabilizer, ballistic computer, laser rangefinder in an armored box over the main armament, a cluster of six smoke grenade launchers on the right side of the turret, a fire control system from BMP-3 IFV and additional armour including reactive armour. The upgrades resulted in an increase of weight to 43 tons.
> 
> *T-62E Mark II*: Mid 1990s Egyptian refurbishment and modernization program. The tanks were fitted with a license-built German MTU engine developing 880 hp (656 kW). The tanks are armed with a license-built 105 mm M68 tank gun, an Italian fire control system with ballistics computer, infrared vision device, laser rangefinder, gun stabiliser, additional armour including reactive armour, armored side skirts, modernized suspension and six smoke grenade launchers on each side of the turret. It has an upgraded NBC (nuclear, biological, and chemical) protection system. The T-62E Mark II carries two Egyptian-made two-round anti-tank missile launchers, or two 2-round launchers for 80 mm D-3000 smoke rockets on an encroachment extension, or a box-type launcher holding two Sakr smoke missiles on each side of the turret.[23] The upgrade did not change the weight of the tank, which remained at 45 tons.
> 
> *RO-120 Mark III*: T-62 tank upgrade developed in 2004. This upgrade arms the tank with the 120 mm M-393 tank gun developed by FSUE. The gun is 5.30 m long and weighs 2.6 tonnes. It can be elevated or depressed between −7° and +15°. The tank has a new license-built German MTU engine developing 890 hp (664 kW) and additional armour, including reactive armour and armored side skirts. The upgrades resulted in a weight increase to 46.5 tons. This upgrade was completed by the end of 2008.


I've done some research bout these, I cant spot the reactive armor, and whats the name of the armor?


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I've done some research bout these, I cant spot the reactive armor, and whats the name of the armor?


improved ERA and armored side skirts..

Something like this:





Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

I hope Egypt can get Su-35 but I highly doubt it. Russia is a wuss and terrified of CAATSA. I think Egypt will operate Su-35 in Russia, at least for the time being.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Tai Hai Chen said:


> I hope Egypt can get Su-35 but I highly doubt it. Russia is a wuss and terrified of CAATSA. I think Egypt will operate Su-35 in Russia, at least for the time being.


Idk bout that, if anything, they may outwait this admin so that they can physicly bring them on egyptian sands, but I find that doubtful, if the next administration is lenient or not. Point being, they bought them and will bring em in one way or another

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Idk bout that, if anything, they may outwait this admin so that they can physicly bring them on egyptian sands, but I find that doubtful, if the next administration is lenient or not. Point being, they bought them and will bring em in one way or another



CAATSA is a law passed by Congress. Unless Congress passes another law to phase out CAATSA.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Tai Hai Chen said:


> CAATSA is a law passed by Congress. Unless Congress passes another law to phase out CAATSA.


I wouldn't be surprised if they have an ace up their sleeve


The SC said:


> improved ERA and armored side skirts..
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia


Also thats looks badness, but everytime I see egy t62s I dont see era on it 😕


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Also thats looks badness, but everytime I see egy t62s I dont see era on it 😕


Egypt makes its own reactive armor for all its tanks including the Abrams.. you won't see it in parades..

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The SC

This might look strange for newbies.. but not that strange in the context of the previous deep cooperation with NK..


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 788428
> 
> 
> There really is only one explanation to this modification which is turning this AIM-7 Sparrow from a semi-active homing missile to an active homing missile, similar to what the Ukrainians did with the R-27R into the R-27AE. It already has a proximity fuse so it wouldn't need that modification, and besides, that wouldn't be in the form of that larger conehead.
> 
> It's quite obvious that the larger cone means it has a larger built-in radar and seeker making it capable of activating its own radar once it's fired from its predetermined range and not requiring a constant illumination from the launching platform, in this case, the EAF's F-16.
> 
> I haven't seen this on any of the US Navy AIM-7 Sparrows which begs the question if this is a local modification or a non-Egyptian or American modification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The Su-35SE & CAATSA issue has not yet come up, although they did mention the US is supporting Egypt with regards to the Ethiopian dam and encourage a meeting to resolve the issue. They also seem hung up on the human rights issue. I'm not sure we will hear anything regarding the Su-35SE whichever direction/decision they chose to go with and we'll just have to wait and see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457816738121269250

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

MiG-29M/M2 over Sudan






AT-802U surveillance and light-attack while conducting missions over Sinai in August.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> This might look strange for newbies..



Especially the haters. They're bound to take a major hissy fit when they see things like this lmao and do everything in their power to discredit it in any way possible. The fact is, Egypt's ballistic missile program dates back a looooooooooong time and only recently have we seen the underground exhaust evacuation bunkers thanks to your valiant effort. This is about as far as a country can go to perform testing without actually firing the missiles into the ocean. Can you imagine if Egypt started firing those things over South of Saudiya and Yemen and close to the southern border of Oman into the Arabian Sea or maybe even the Indian Ocean if they're testing the longer-range missiles? The US would take a solid, fecal, fit lmfao! There would be crapo all over its pants and underwear not to mention what the cancerous entity would be thinking. Although I'm sure they know a lot of what is going on and are very dependent on the Peace Treaty to secure themselves from such an attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian defense company, Benha Electronics, a subsidiary of the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP), is said to be developing a defense suppression loitering munition drone.. anti-radiation munition..







TR

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

*Minister of Military Production: We succeeded in manufacturing “armored steel” locally*

https://m.elwatannews.com/news/details/5779171

The manufacturing is carried out in partnership between the Military Factory 100 and Ezz Steel, pointing out that the military production is using this important product today in the manufacture of the Sinai 200 armored vehicle and the ST 500 armored vehicle..






The manufacture of homogeneous steel armor alloys is a great science that many countries have failed! in doing..Ukraine, a country well-known in its defense industries, shamelessly demonstrated the performance of its homemade tanks during the Donbass battles as well as in the BTR-4 deal for Iraq (there were cracks and cracks in the armor plates of the vehicle)!!!!

Armor Steel Plates are a variety of different dimensions, grades, standards and specifications assigned to each type.. In high quality alloys according to international standards and in low quality alloys.

Alloy techology is subject to the processes of smelting metals and materials including nickel, chromium, magnesium and iron in certain proportions.

Armor Steel plates are subjected to quenching processes in order to achieve excellent rigidity, flatness, dimensional accuracy and very good weld ability properties even at high temperatures.

The high quality of the alloy has good qualities such as good machinability, high mechanical strength, weldability, perfect dimensional accuracy, smooth surface tolerance of projectiles and fragments, long working life and high temperature tolerance.

The quality of the sheets is also characterized by its resistance to erosion of cracks. oxidation and cracking caused by stress corrosion and oxidation.







*What is armour steel?*

https://www.swebor.se/what-is-armour-steel/

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they have an ace up their sleeve
> 
> Also thats looks badness, but everytime I see egy t62s I dont see era on it 😕

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


>


This is egy confirmed??


The SC said:


>


This is egy confir


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Russia to export 64 Su-35 aircraft to Egypt and a second customer between 2020 and 2024 - Meta-Defense.fr







www.meta-defense.fr





For those who are unsure of the su35s coming to egypt or not, meta defense has this to say, idk if its authentic or not, just some food for thought, full article does need subscription tho.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Russia to export 64 Su-35 aircraft to Egypt and a second customer between 2020 and 2024 - Meta-Defense.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meta-defense.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are unsure of the su35s coming to egypt or not, meta defense has this to say, idk if its authentic or not, just some food for thought, full article does need subscription tho.



Comeowwwnnnn, maaaannn! Didn't you hear that Egypt will NOT be allowed to fly them or operate them out of Egypt? And so only Russia can accommodate such a feat and allow Egyptian Pilots to operate them out of Russia only and fly all over Rusky air space and mess with RuAF Su-30MKs and chase crappy NATO as if they own the massive continent.... I mean country! lol  

Heck even some of our own compatriots (I mean Comrades lol) back at the home country are not only saying similar things, but they must have better intel since they claim as well as making YouTube videos that the Su-35ESLs lol will be stationed in Al Juffra Air Base. They'll be flying in Egyptian colors, but can't come and defend Egypt whatsoever or cross the airspace or territory/border because that would make much more sense than being in Russia. So they're be our aircraft, and we'll buy many more to make a total of 64 with Egyptian colors and insignia and the whole world will know they're Egyptian....... yet they won't be allowed over Egyptian soil! It'll be like owning your house, having the keys yet you can't park the Ferrari in the driveway, let alone the garage! lmfao. Some people are just way out there, bro.

What will be great in the end and worth all the aggravation of the criticism we get for now having AMRAAMs on the F-16s and not this crap with the Su-35SE is the size and allowing it to take so long because of the time they need to spend on allowing the proper software to reconfigure the mission computer on all those aircraft, including reworking their IFF signals along with their interrogators to work with the RISC2 and the F-16s and Rafales. Some are going to be devastatingly upset about that. You know, the haters.

On a fun note, and the most gorgeous frigates in the world 2nd to the Zumwalt (which is actually a destroyer but ya'll get it), the Berghaminni and Gowind 2500 Corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Comeowwwnnnn, maaaannn! Didn't you hear that Egypt will NOT be allowed to fly them or operate them out of Egypt? And so only Russia can accommodate such a feat and allow Egyptian Pilots to operate them out of Russia only and fly all over Rusky air space and mess with RuAF Su-30MKs and chase crappy NATO as if they own the massive continent.... I mean country! lol
> 
> Heck even some of our own compatriots (I mean Comrades lol) back at the home country are not only saying similar things, but they must have better intel since they claim as well as making YouTube videos that the Su-35ESLs lol will be stationed in Al Juffra Air Base. They'll be flying in Egyptian colors, but can't come and defend Egypt whatsoever or cross the airspace or territory/border because that would make much more sense than being in Russia. So they're be our aircraft, and we'll buy many more to make a total of 64 with Egyptian colors and insignia and the whole world will know they're Egyptian....... yet they won't be allowed over Egyptian soil! It'll be like owning your house, having the keys yet you can't park the Ferrari in the driveway, let alone the garage! lmfao. Some people are just way out there, bro.
> 
> What will be great in the end and worth all the aggravation of the criticism we get for now having AMRAAMs on the F-16s and not this crap with the Su-35SE is the size and allowing it to take so long because of the time they need to spend on allowing the proper software to reconfigure the mission computer on all those aircraft, including reworking their IFF signals along with their interrogators to work with the RISC2 and the F-16s and Rafales. Some are going to be devastatingly upset about that. You know, the haters.
> 
> On a fun note, and the most gorgeous frigates in the world 2nd to the Zumwalt (which is actually a destroyer but ya'll get it), the Berghaminni and Gowind 2500 Corvette.
> 
> View attachment 793728
> 
> 
> View attachment 793729
> 
> 
> View attachment 793730


Not just any amraams, the c7 varient to be exact. Also we need egypt to have more than just 64 su35s, at least 75 if you ask me. Then get tot for the mig 35. 200 of those at least. No thats not asking for alot, we need a huge airforce that we can utilize to the best. If those shiny amraams are truly off-limits for pharaoh then sell em f16s off to other allied nations and replace em with mirage 2000s or eurofighters. Throw away all those second and third gen aircraft and use them as testbed for domestic egyptian made spare parts.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



This almost looks exactly like they're bending a section of the bottom plate of a Gowind 2500's keel. Obviously part of the keel much more forward in the hull and the thickness of that plate is a what, a good inch or 1-1/4 inch plate that could possible get dry pressed welded to the next piece, or just conventionally welding but it's pretty cool, whether it's for a piece of armor for a vehicle, or the keel of a ship, that's some serious bedding pressure they're putting on that rather thick, steel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*India offers Egypt to transfer Tejas technology and local manufacturing*






The head of the Indian state-owned HAF Group said that his country is offering Egypt and other countries to manufacture Tejas by setting up a factory for local production.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461080526467616770

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> *India offers Egypt to transfer Tejas technology and local manufacturing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head of the Indian state-owned HAF Group said that his country is offering Egypt and other countries to manufacture Tejas by setting up a factory for local production.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461080526467616770


So no jf17? Looks like there's competition between this and that, oh boy, the reaction from one side if the other gets chosen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> So no jf17? Looks like there's competition between this and that, oh boy, the reaction from one side if the other gets chosen...


Egypt is waiting for the F-17 BLK III to be operational.. that is well known..

I guess since Egypt showed interest in the Brahmos cruise missile..India want to toss in the Tejas too.. but Egypt might just politely decline the Tejas offer..

Let's look at the Tejas MK2 mostly because it is the latest version:
















*Tejas Mark 2* - or Medium Weight Fighter, is an enhanced Tejas Mark 1 design which is expected to have a more powerful engine and an increased payload carrying capacity. The Tejas Mark 2 will feature an AESA radar, an on-board oxygen generation system and a built-in electronic warfare suite among other improvements to avionics. In January 2019, Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa said that the IAF has committed to procure twelve squadrons of Tejas Mark 2 aircraft..

The Tejas Mark 2 is being designed and developed to replace multiple strike fighters of IAF viz, SEPECAT Jaguar, Dassault Mirage 2000 and Mikoyan MiG-29. The first flight of Tejas Mark 2 is expected to be in 2023 with series production to begin by 2026..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_Tejas_Mk2

This is the first time India has offered the Tejas to Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Egypt is waiting for the F-17 BLK III to be operational.. that is well known..
> 
> I guess since Egypt showed interest in the Brahmos cruise missile..India want to toss in the Tejas too.. but Egypt might just politely decline the Tejas offer..
> 
> Let's look at the Tejas MK2 mostly because it is the latest version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tejas Mark 2* - or Medium Weight Fighter, is an enhanced Tejas Mark 1 design which is expected to have a more powerful engine and an increased payload carrying capacity. The Tejas Mark 2 will feature an AESA radar, an on-board oxygen generation system and a built-in electronic warfare suite among other improvements to avionics. In January 2019, Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa said that the IAF has committed to procure twelve squadrons of Tejas Mark 2 aircraft..
> 
> The Tejas Mark 2 is being designed and developed to replace multiple strike fighters of IAF viz, SEPECAT Jaguar, Dassault Mirage 2000 and Mikoyan MiG-29. The first flight of Tejas Mark 2 is expected to be in 2023 with series production to begin by 2026..
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_Tejas_Mk2
> 
> This is the first time India has offered the Tejas to Egypt..


Gooooooood, then we can scoop up those mirages and mig 29s too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Absolutely incredible! We all pretty much knew that the Egyptian Armed Forces -- in particular the EADS -- was quite elaborate and sophisticated, but this showed a whole new side of how Egypt works out all the different makes and models from the different sources to work under one system. It really is remarkable. I hadn't seen this one before and they mentioned the Protivnik GE but not the Resonance NE which means that this video, as elaborate as it is shows Egypt's radar systems along with its EW warfare capabilities from the ground prior to the arrival of the Resonance NE.

They also mentioned OTH for Over The Horizon Russian radars that are currently being used in Western Russia which seems the EADS is quite interested in. I love the part where they are hardly concerned about any of the stealth aircraft! Really great stuff.

On a separate note, Medusa 11 with our Greek partners including Cyprus and the UAE.



























@Foinikas , I'm going to open a Hellenic Military/Armed Forces thread, but what should we call it, Hellenic Armed Forced and include everything in it, kinda like this thread? Or would you prefer a different name?
BTW, really appreciate the effort you and @Titanium100 put up against the viscous anti-Egyptian attackers on that other thread which I knew would be trouble the minute I saw @The SC open it. But it's not his fault that children can't behave properly and get so triggered over a silly comment that they go ballistic like spoiled little brats. Sad, but thanks to both of you for the strong defensive effort. We used to get involved in those but found out quickly they're not worth it, especially for us older guys lol. Let me know about a name for that thread. Just got a great collection of HAF Mirage 2000 pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Absolutely incredible! We all pretty much knew that the Egyptian Armed Forces -- in particular the EADS -- was quite elaborate and sophisticated, but this showed a whole new side of how Egypt works out all the different makes and models from the different sources to work under one system. It really is remarkable. I hadn't seen this one before and they mentioned the Protivnik GE but not the Resonance SE which means that this video, as elaborate as it is shows Egypt's radar systems along with its EW warfare capabilities from the ground was prior the arrival of the Resonance SE.
> 
> They're also mentioned OTH for Over The Horizon Russian radars that are currently being used in Western Russia which seems the EADS is quite interested in. I love the part where they are hardly concerned about any of the stealth aircraft! Really great stuff.
> 
> On a separate not, Medusa 11 with our Greek partners including Cyprus and the UAE.
> 
> View attachment 794889
> 
> 
> View attachment 794890
> 
> 
> View attachment 794891
> 
> 
> View attachment 794892
> 
> 
> View attachment 794896
> 
> 
> @Foinikas , I'm going to open a Hellenic Military thread, but what should we call it, Hellenic Armed Forced and include everything in it kinda like this thread or would you prefer a different name?
> BTW, really appreciate the effort you and @Titanium100 put up against the viscous anti-Egyptian attackers on that other thread which I knew would be trouble the minute I saw @The SC open it. But it's not his fault that children can't behave properly and get so triggered over a silly comment they go ballistic like spoiled little brats. Sad, but thanks to both of you for the strong defensive effort. We used to get involved in those but found out quickly they're not worth it, especially for us older guys lol. Let me know about a name for that thread. Just got a great collection of HAF Mirage 2000 pics.


You can see the Resonance SE on the video from 2: 40 to 2: 60..

This is just what Egypt wants to show.. there is more..


The Medusa exercises are getting more sophisticated and comprehensive by the day..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, really appreciate the effort you and @Titanium100 put up against the viscous anti-Egyptian attackers on that other thread which I knew would be trouble the minute I saw @The SC open it.


I've given up trying to argue with them, it will just lead nowhere except a ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Too much salt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The mods should be more vigilante in dealing with it. There needs to be a new protocol that protects ''Arabs'' in place.. @waz @The Eagle @LeGenD

Our Arab brothers are highly respected members of our community their input is highly appreciated. I even got that Algerian anti-Arab prema-banned who was going after any MENA country that is allied with Morocoo.. He was going after Arab sensibilities and went to far in spamming. Which will not be tolerated here.

We stand together with OUR brothers undoubtedly--- It is high time the MOD bounces off to the afterlife these who systemically attempt to troll... This rule really needs to be enforced.. Not only for Arabs but for everyone else including..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> You can see the Resonance SE on the video from 2: 40 to 2: 60..



You're right, I missed it because they actually showed a picture of the OTH radar set up in Russia right in conjunction with mentioning the Resonance ENUEEE lol. Love the way he pronounced that.



The SC said:


> This is just what Egypt wants to show.. there is more..



Much more that doesn't need to be shown. One other neat aspect is the mention of the German IRIST-T-SL. There was a bit of doubt (from others) that system did not exist and that it wasn't true that Egypt had in fact bought 8 batteries and are connected with the entire network. Another great example of that integration.



Battlion25 said:


> The mods should be more vigilante in dealing with it. There needs to be a new protocol that protects ''Arabs'' in place.. @waz @The Eagle @LeGenD
> 
> Our Arabs are highly respect members of our community their input is highly appreciated. I even got that Algerian anti-Arab prema-banned who was going after any MENA country that is allied with Morocoo..
> 
> We stand together with OUR brothers undoubtedly



Well we certainly appreciate members like yourself, there's no question about that. Leading by example is the best way to go about it.

Granted what Joker said about the JF-17 wasn't appropriate, on the other hand, the argument should've been restricted to what he said about the aircraft and not about turning it into the diaherra of insults towards every single Egyptian and Arab. That's the difference between adults and children really. But it also reveals a very ugly truth, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battlion25

Gomig-21 said:


> Granted what Joker said about the JF-17 wasn't appropriate, on the other hand, the argument should've been restricted to what he said about the aircraft and not about turning it into the diaherra of insults towards every single Egyptian and Arab. That's the difference between adults and children really. But it also reveals a very ugly truth, unfortunately.



The entire forum needs re-focus because I have also noticed fake news tends to get traffic and real serious important news gets bypassed this is one of the strange things I can't wrap my head around this place.. It has become much better ones Indian news sources lost credibility and stopped being reported on here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> @Foinikas , I'm going to open a Hellenic Military thread, but what should we call it, Hellenic Armed Forced and include everything in it kinda like this thread or would you prefer a different name?
> BTW, really appreciate the effort you and


N3am akhy,open it. I will post photos from my collection 😎

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Absolutely incredible! We all pretty much knew that the Egyptian Armed Forces -- in particular the EADS -- was quite elaborate and sophisticated, but this showed a whole new side of how Egypt works out all the different makes and models from the different sources to work under one system. It really is remarkable. I hadn't seen this one before and they mentioned the Protivnik GE but not the Resonance SE which means that this video, as elaborate as it is shows Egypt's radar systems along with its EW warfare capabilities from the ground was prior the arrival of the Resonance SE.
> 
> They're also mentioned OTH for Over The Horizon Russian radars that are currently being used in Western Russia which seems the EADS is quite interested in. I love the part where they are hardly concerned about any of the stealth aircraft! Really great stuff.
> 
> On a separate not, Medusa 11 with our Greek partners including Cyprus and the UAE.
> 
> View attachment 794889
> 
> 
> View attachment 794890
> 
> 
> View attachment 794891
> 
> 
> View attachment 794892
> 
> 
> View attachment 794896
> 
> 
> @Foinikas , I'm going to open a Hellenic Military thread, but what should we call it, Hellenic Armed Forced and include everything in it kinda like this thread or would you prefer a different name?
> BTW, really appreciate the effort you and @Titanium100 put up against the viscous anti-Egyptian attackers on that other thread which I knew would be trouble the minute I saw @The SC open it. But it's not his fault that children can't behave properly and get so triggered over a silly comment they go ballistic like spoiled little brats. Sad, but thanks to both of you for the strong defensive effort. We used to get involved in those but found out quickly they're not worth it, especially for us older guys lol. Let me know about a name for that thread. Just got a great collection of HAF Mirage 2000 pics.



Exercises with Cyprus and Greece? I didn't know South Cyprus had a fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> Exercises with Cyprus and Greece? I didn't know South Cyprus had a fleet



Mostly off shore patrol vessels, fast attack crafts and fast patrol boats. They were supposed to finally get a pair of Gowind Corvettes in 2013 but somehow that whole deal got sunk, no pun intended. Too bad, they would've finally had a couple of large and well-armed corvettes to build on.

They have quite the extensive marine special forces for boarding vessels and keeping track of illegal migrants etc. Most of these Medusa exercises with the Cypriot Navy involve those special forces and boarding techniques etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Mostly off shore patrol vessels, fast attack crafts and fast patrol boats. They were supposed to finally get a pair of Gowind Corvettes in 2013 but somehow that whole deal got sunk, no pun intended. Too bad, they would've finally had a couple of large and well-armed corvettes to build on.
> 
> They have quite the extensive marine special forces for boarding vessels and keeping track of illegal migrants etc. Most of these Medusa exercises with the Cypriot Navy involve those special forces and boarding techniques etc.



South cyprus is basically a greek vessal state?


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> South cyprus is basically a greek vessal state?



Well, it's basically another Greek island (I lived there for 3 years back in the early 70's) and so after the war and separation of south and north etc., there has also been a very well established Mediterranean economic zone that mainly includes gas exploration, shipping and security pacts between Greece and Cyprus and just recently, because of Egypt having the only 2 LNG plants in the Mediterranean Sea, as well as signing a major agreement for the EEZ demarcation line with Greece and Cyprus, all 3 countries have basically become a single, Mediterranean power pact as well as some other recent NATO stuff that involved the building of underwater pipes to transfer electricity and all sorts of other things that have brought the 3 nations together like never before. So no, despite the historical connections as well as all these economic and military pacts being signed, nothing really signifies South Cyprus as a vassal state to Greece.

@joker87 , bos el gamal da! Double click so you get full size high res. El bet de shaklaha 7elwa awi.  






And a very interesting picture of a RAF Typhoon alongside EAF Rafale and F-16 blk52.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, it's basically another Greek island (I lived there for 3 years back in the early 70's) and so after the war and separation of south and north etc., there has also been a very well established Mediterranean economic zone that mainly includes gas exploration, shipping and security pacts between Greece and Cyprus and just recently, because of Egypt having the only 2 LNG plants in the Mediterranean Sea, as well as signing a major agreement for the EEZ demarcation line with Greece and Cyprus, all 3 countries have basically become a single, Mediterranean power pact as well as some other recent NATO stuff that involved the building of underwater pipes to transfer electricity and all sorts of other things that have brought the 3 nations together like never before. So no, despite the historical connections as well as all these economic and military pacts being signed, nothing really signifies South Cyprus as a vassal state to Greece.
> 
> @joker87 , bos el gamal da! Double click so you get full size high res. El bet de shaklaha 7elwa awi.
> 
> View attachment 795855
> 
> 
> And a very interesting picture of a RAF Typhoon alongside EAF Rafale and F-16 blk52.
> 
> View attachment 795857



The Greeks are just terrified these days for no reason if you ask me they are starting to remind me about Algeria and is this some sort of mediterranean thing to be hysterical even when there is no need to be like Algeria who thinks everyone in the region is plotting against them and always press release garbage in the Algerian media with hysteria and delusional alarmism or maybe this sells papers in these said mediteranean countries it is perhaps regional cultural thing. I guess it has also something to do with Turkey's power just growing significiantly despite Turkey not being direct hostile in this time and age they feel hysteria like someone who got punch-drunk and jittery without logical reasoning. Just because Turkey advanced past most countries in the area and perhaps most countries in Europe and Asia aside from China being the only exception because the have made a great leap.

The Turks don't generally view the Egyptians or the Greeks as adversary despite Egypt being a regional power Turkey's desire with Egypt is frinedly likewise with Greece. The Greeks have been little annoying tho for the turks because they are constantly mouthy. Turkey geninuely views Greece as small and harmless country and militarily they won't be a chellenge for the next 1000 years so Turkey couldn't really care to bother.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, it's basically another Greek island (I lived there for 3 years back in the early 70's) and so after the war and separation of south and north etc., there has also been a very well established Mediterranean economic zone that mainly includes gas exploration, shipping and security pacts between Greece and Cyprus and just recently, because of Egypt having the only 2 LNG plants in the Mediterranean Sea, as well as signing a major agreement for the EEZ demarcation line with Greece and Cyprus, all 3 countries have basically become a single, Mediterranean power pact as well as some other recent NATO stuff that involved the building of underwater pipes to transfer electricity and all sorts of other things that have brought the 3 nations together like never before. So no, despite the historical connections as well as all these economic and military pacts being signed, nothing really signifies South Cyprus as a vassal state to Greece.
> 
> @joker87 , bos el gamal da! Double click so you get full size high res. El bet de shaklaha 7elwa awi.
> 
> View attachment 795855
> 
> 
> And a very interesting picture of a RAF Typhoon alongside EAF Rafale and F-16 blk52.
> 
> View attachment 795857


Not convinced by the Tejas.. looks cheap..

*Checkmate* made in Egypt with TOT seems to be a very good option for 2026 and beyond..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Not convinced by the Tejas.. looks cheap..
> 
> *Checkmate* made in Egypt with TOT seems to be a very good option for 2026 and beyond..



Cheap is an understatement..

Btw is there any info on checkmate how good is it compared to other jets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Not convinced by the Tejas.. looks cheap..



I think it was quite the ambitious project from start to finish. Good for anyone who pulls off anything like that. Reminds me of when Egypt was building the HA-300 back in the late 50s into the 60s. There ended up being some tradeoff with India when Egypt had to put the very promising building of the aircraft aside due to 1967 and ensuing wars. Shame. But there was that connection with India way back then. 

Considering there was such ambition within the Egyptian military and military technology development, the paranoia of having foreign engineers assisting in the project made the future development of anything as ambitious as that a very difficult proposition. But that's not the sole reason for nothing of that caliber ever happening again in the last 60 years, this might not be the right choice for the EAF, even with ToT to create experience in starting a completely indigenous project. No knock on the Tejas itself, at all, from my perspective. As a matter of fact, I applaud the result. I just don't think it's the right choice for the EAF at this point, considering the direction it's going with its choice of aircraft. 



The SC said:


> *Checkmate* made in Egypt with TOT seems to be a very good option for 2026 and beyond..



Agreed, especially if the Su-35 deal is good and through, and the future plan would be to either increase the numbers of Su-35s along with the MiG-35s and new orders of Su-57, or in this case, swap the Su-57 with the Su-75 Checkmate if it's possible. They would have to override CAATSA again as well as be able to strike a satisfactory deal with Russia. Both very difficult propositions but I think they're more appropriate choices that would be in line with the needs of the EAF than the Tejas.

BTW, I haven't followed much on the development of the RAF F-35B that crashed slightly northwest of Port Said 3 days ago? Haven't heard much of the recovery effort but I'm guessing they probably pulled her out already. The QE had just exited northbound of the Suez Canal when the aircraft crashed shortly after takeoff. Pilot safely ejected and was successfully rescued but haven't hear anything on the aircraft's recovery effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

More from Medusa 11.






EAF F-16 Blck 40 with the GE engine (unlike the blck 52s that are equipped with the Pratt & Whitney engines) taking off from one of the Greek Islands and this aircraft has some very interesting markings on the front fuselage, right between the end of the LERX and the beginning of the radome. I've never seen EAF F-16s with any markings, aside from the ones we're familiar with, but never a series of many smaller ones together like that. Almost looks like scores or hits markings. Anyone seen those before or know what they are?

Double click to enlarge and get HD to see them a little better. Still hard to tell.





El Fateh Gowind 2500.











One of the nicer EAF Rafale pics we've seen, and a rare one with AASM HAMMERs on, and probably a pair of MICAs IRs on the wingtips.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> More from Medusa 11.
> 
> View attachment 795904
> 
> 
> EAF F-16 Blck 40 with the GE engine (unlike the blck 52s that are equipped with the Pratt & Whitney engines) taking off from one of the Greek Islands and this aircraft has some very interesting markings on the front fuselage, right between the end of the LERX and the beginning of the radome. I've never seen EAF F-16s with any markings, aside from the ones we're familiar with, but never a series of many smaller ones together like that. Almost looks like scores or hits markings. Anyone seen those before or know what they are?
> 
> Double click to enlarge and get HD to see them a little better. Still hard to tell.
> View attachment 795909
> 
> 
> El Fateh Gowind 2500.
> 
> View attachment 795905
> 
> 
> View attachment 795906
> 
> 
> One of the nicer EAF Rafale pics we've seen, and a rare one with AASM HAMMERs on, and probably a pair of MICAs IRs on the wingtips.
> 
> View attachment 795907


Alright, enough hiding weapons, I know its done for a reason but it really annoys me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Alright, enough hiding weapons, I know its done for a reason but it really annoys me



Are you referring to the Rafale pic, specifically? Or something else? On the Rafale, I think it's just the angle of the picture that hides the wingtip mounted MICAs, and not necessarily purposely keeping them out of the viewfinder. But I could be wrong and if that was indeed the case, I'm with you gimme a break, right? Why this time when they've showed them many other times, lol? So I don't think there's any "intended" hiding in that aspect. 

Nice patch for Medusa 11 participants. Check out Medusa in the middle! Love it. She's been a huge feature in many, many movies as her character exudes that obvious and certain element of mystical power and fear and other sensations that she's had many parts in many flicks. But the one that really stands out to me, of course, is Medusa in the Clash of the Titans. They made her look and act amazing in that flick. 

Love the way they drew her in the middle of the patch here which reminded me of that movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Appears to be a Greek TV anchor on board one of the Mistrals and man can she flap a constant yap looool. She was told not to go beyond a certain area by one of the Egyptian yellow-shirts (those in charge of deck safety) and next thing you know, she's making a dash for one of the Seahawk helos lol. But a very neat perspective of Medusa 11.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462762998242713601

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I think it was quite the ambitious project from start to finish. Good for anyone who pulls off anything like that. Reminds me of when Egypt was building the HA-300 back in the late 50s into the 60s. There ended up being some tradeoff with India when Egypt had to put the very promising building of the aircraft aside due to 1967 and ensuing wars. Shame. But there was that connection with India way back then.
> 
> Considering there was such ambition within the Egyptian military and military technology development, the paranoia of having foreign engineers assisting in the project made the future development of anything as ambitious as that a very difficult proposition. But that's not the sole reason for nothing of that caliber ever happening again in the last 60 years, this might not be the right choice for the EAF, even with ToT to create experience in starting a completely indigenous project. No knock on the Tejas itself, at all, from my perspective. As a matter of fact, I applaud the result. I just don't think it's the right choice for the EAF at this point, considering the direction it's going with its choice of aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, especially if the Su-35 deal is good and through, and the future plan would be to either increase the numbers of Su-35s along with the MiG-35s and new orders of Su-57, or in this case, swap the Su-57 with the Su-75 Checkmate if it's possible. They would have to override CAATSA again as well as be able to strike a satisfactory deal with Russia. Both very difficult propositions but I think they're more appropriate choices that would be in line with the needs of the EAF than the Tejas.
> 
> BTW, I haven't followed much on the development of the RAF F-35B that crashed slightly northwest of Port Said 3 days ago? Haven't heard much of the recovery effort but I'm guessing they probably pulled her out already. The QE had just exited northbound of the Suez Canal when the aircraft crashed shortly after takeoff. Pilot safely ejected and was successfully rescued but haven't hear anything on the aircraft's recovery effort.
> 
> View attachment 795895
> 
> 
> View attachment 795897
> 
> 
> View attachment 795898


Bro..the Indian effort is ambitious and a good step forward for them. it is just the end-product that is disappointing..

The last I've heard about that British lost F-35B.. The Russians and the Brits were racing to that spot..LOL

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Deputy Minister of Military Production stated to Al-Watan newspaper that Egypt will sign a contract with South Korea during EDEX 2021 to manufacture the Korean K9 Thunder cannon locally in Egypt.






https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/5814850

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Alright guys I heard a country has missles to defend the ethiopian dam if the egys decide to do something, is this true? Also @Gomig-21 I referred to all of them not the rafale. Really getting tired of seeing an egyptian identity in military and we can't see em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CatSultan

Can't do crap against a poor African country like Ethiopia lmao


----------



## Maula Jatt

CatSultan said:


> Can't do crap against a poor African country like Ethiopia lmao


It's due to political reasons not millitary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CatSultan

Sainthood 101 said:


> It's due to political reasons not millitary


If the military can't defend national interests for whatever reason than it is useless.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

CatSultan said:


> Can't do crap against a poor African country like Ethiopia lmao


She's tearing herself up so no use

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Sainthood 101 said:


> It's due to political reasons not millitary



Besides the Dam is not up yet but once it does if diplomacy fails last resort option is military but the dam is not up yet hence there is no military needed besides Ethiopia is in full flegde civil war currently which means Military option has become even less likely or might never happen at this point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Titanium100 said:


> Besides the Dam is not up yet but once it does if diplomacy fails last resort option is military but the dam is not up yet hence there is no military needed besides Ethiopia is in full flegde civil war currently which means Military option has become even less likely or might never happen at this point


I heard the tigrayans and oromians won't have access to the water supplied by the dam even after its on, idk if thats true though


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Deputy Minister of Military Production stated to Al-Watan newspaper that Egypt will sign a contract with South Korea during EDEX 2021 to manufacture the Korean K9 Thunder cannon locally in Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/5814850



Conventionally they are effective


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Conventionally they are effective


*K9 Thunder SELF-PROPELLED HOWITZER*







https://www.hanwha-defense.co.kr/eng/products/firearms-system-k9.do

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

CatSultan said:


> Can't do crap against a poor African country like Ethiopia lmao


It's not middle ages babe update your softwares
We don't need to do any military act directly tigray forces doing everything we want

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> *K9 Thunder SELF-PROPELLED HOWITZER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hanwha-defense.co.kr/eng/products/firearms-system-k9.do



In combined formations they can cause meance 


Wilhelm II said:


> It's not middle ages babe update your softwares



Haven't seen you around these days how is it going brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Air Force (EAF) command is said to have reached an agreement with Kamov to upgrade the all-weather Ka-52 Alligator attack helicopters in service with EAF..






TR

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Battlion25 said:


> In combined formations they can cause meance



The Egyptian Army has used and deployed 600+ units of the M109. This is probably one of the most popular photographs of one of them coming onto shore during exercise Bright Star 1983.






So when we heard of the news 2 plus years ago that they were interested in testing this Korean-built K-9 Thunder, we were a bit confused as the 109s were in excellent condition and their numbers were pretty large in 400+ units of the newer 109A2 and 201 units of 109A5 for a total of 601 M109 SPHs. So it begged the question why did they want to replace such a huge number of existing units that were working very well when you also compare the specs and they're very close. So it wasn't a huge gain for a lot of money being paid out.

Turns out the only reason that came from a somewhat reliable source is that the US built units in the M109 were very maintenance heavy. Not sure about that and something tells me they'll be using both types for a very large contingency of 109mm self propelled howitzers.

On another note, some more from Medusa 11.

Berghaminni:




Mistral




F-16D block 40 from the 2nd order of block 40s way back in 1991. 12 of these were ordered as part of the new package back then.




@The SC & @Philip the Arab & @ARCH٤R & @joker87 and anyone else interested, we opened a Hellenic Armed Forces thread in the Europe & Russia subforum which has been getting excellent contributions from @Foinikas and a lot of interest. Check it out here when you get a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Air Force (EAF) command is said to have reached an agreement with Kamov to upgrade the all-weather Ka-52 Alligator attack helicopters in service with EAF..



We knew something wasn't right with the amount of time it was taking to finalize the tender that the EN put together for the additional Ka-52 Katrans, right? I believe it was an offer for 36 - plus associated deck operation equipment as well as a few of some type (not determined yet but probably an Augusta Westland for troop transport but definitely a Kamov-27 for ASW which the veritable Seasprite would've easily taken on. 

However, the 10 or so Seasprites already had their roles booked up for their numbers, working with the 3 FREMMs, the 4 Gowinds and the few leftover Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigates as well as the Knox-class frigate.

I personally knew this day was coming, that they would have to bite into their own, land stock of Ka-52 Alligators (which they already did to some extent anyway as we saw with the folding, rotor blades for storage access. Wiki also claims that the EN has already acquired 30 Katrans, separately from the 46 Nile Crocodiles. Now we don't know the veracity of that claim but, it may be possible in their attempt to stay clear of CAATSA and all it's baloney backfiring, they did in fact go through with the tender of 30 Katrans while keeping that same, familiar desert sand camo color they've chosen on all the Nile Crocodiles. Hence when we saw them for the first time folding their blades and storing them in the Mistral's basement, we thought it was just a modification on the rotors that they had done with the Russians when it could've very well been just a showing of one of the the Katrans? Who knows, but I don't think the wings are folding on those particular models like the real Katrans do/have as I paid close attention to them and could never see a valid seam to be used as a folding point like all the Katrans have. 

So we'll have to wait and see a bit more development from this whole thing which frankly is a bit more disturbing than one anticipated. We wanted a smooth purchase of those deadly, marine attack hellos as well as the proper CIWS system for both ships (which seems to be on paper so far but now we know that doesn't mean much until they actually show up. 

Oh well, maybe take a complete change of outlook on the entire phase of helos and go with the NH90s and invest in an entirely different setup than originally planned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Battlion25 said:


> In combined formations they can cause meance
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you around these days how is it going brother


Thank you brother the issue is time I love to be here and talk with my friends but time is my problem


joker87 said:


> View attachment 797000


Can you send the full picture please?


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463888401594298375


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> Exercises with Cyprus and Greece? I didn't know South Cyprus had a fleet


Mostly patrol vessels,nothing much:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> The Greeks are just terrified these days for no reason if you ask me they are starting to remind me about Algeria and is this some sort of mediterranean thing to be hysterical even when there is no need to be like Algeria who thinks everyone in the region is plotting against them and always press release garbage in the Algerian media with hysteria and delusional alarmism or maybe this sells papers in these said mediteranean countries it is perhaps regional cultural thing.


Trust me,it's not without reason. It's not about war,but about an incident or skirmish that might lead to Turks grabbing some territory,some islands or part of the EEZ. 

Basically preventing them from grabbing something that they can use to bargain for something else. At Imia they started an issue out of nowhere and eventually had two of our islets to be classified as "grey zone". Maybe Erdogan will do something to make people forget the economy or to postpone the elections. You never know. The Cypriots gave contracts to French,Italian and American companies to drill,you don't know how Erdogan will react to that. Anyway,I understand what you're saying,it's not that I reject it,I understand what you're saying.
But these exercises are a show of force as well apart from training,to show Turkey that we are all willing to resist even if the enemy has a stronger army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

In addition to being the power centers of the region, Turkey and Egypt are two natural allies historically and culturally. The current disagreements are not over strategic but over current political problems. None of them are insurmountable problems. In any case, Egypt and Turkey are not directly facing each other on any issue at the moment. Therefore, manipulation activities here have no geopolitical counterpart.


----------



## dBSPL

Foinikas said:


> Maybe Erdogan will do something to make people forget the economy or to postpone the elections. You never know. The Cypriots gave contracts to French,Italian and American companies to drill,you don't know how Erdogan will react to that. Anyway,I understand what you're saying,it's not that I reject it,I understand what you're saying.



Macro economic indicators cannot be measured only with TRY/USD parity. People who think like this seriously need to learn basic economics. Turkish exports renew their ATH record every month. Industrial usage capacity rapidly rising. The total of ongoing energy and infrastructure investments is at the level of 200 billion dollars. The current balance gave a surplus in September. Industry giants are announcing their giant investment plans one after the other. GDP grew by 21.7 percent in the second quarter of 2021. Central bank foreign exchange and gold reserves are at their highest point in history. Growth figures continue to be strong, employment maintains its continuous upward trend. Decades later, the current account balance was achieved. Only the Turkey's annual exports are more than Greece's total GDP. Tourism is in the process of recovering rapidly again. However, the new transformation in Turkey is not focused on service areas this time, but shows the transition to a production economy. But if you ask the FB/YT professors here, Turkey is sinking due to the devaluation of TRY.

The biggest problem facing Turkey is the inflationary pressure created by the us dollar. Instead of increasing interest rates and suppressing this process, Turkey wants to overcome this process by keeping the tendency to decrease the rates and strengthening the hand of the industrialists. Undoubtedly, it is a difficult, even dangerous, direction. However, considering the current infrastructure and industrial capacity of Turkey, when it can overcome this period, it will permanently eliminate the current account deficit, which is the most important weak point in its economy.

Anyway, while Greece and the Greek Cypriot administration continue to sell potential gas fields to American and French companies, TPAO continues to expand its fleet. Finally, last week, another 7th generation deep drilling ship joined the fleet. Even in its current form, the Black Sea reserve will end Turkey's foreign dependence on natural gas with TANAP/Azerbaijan and Turkmenistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

dBSPL said:


> Finally, last week, another 7th generation deep drilling ship joined the fleet. Even in its current form, the Black Sea reserve will end Turkey's foreign dependence on natural gas with TANAP/Azerbaijan and Turkmenistan.


That's the thing,even a third ship was rumored to be expensive and a "luxury" and the government bought it. And now they bought a fourth one. And for what? There's hardly any drilling. And the other thing is,Erdogan boasted that Turkey found a massive reserve of gas in the Black Sea,yet he insists on causing tension and risking confrontation with many countries for the Cypriot EEZ. That's like greed or stupidity. If the Black Sea reserve is supposedly so big as Erdogan claims,then Turkey shouldn't even bother with the Cypriot fields and risk sanctions or a war with countries like France,USA,Greece,Egypt and others.

Anyway let's go back to Egypt:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

More from Dusa. Hellenic squadron 340 Mira, best pilots in NATO 2020 & from Squadron 343 Mira the Aggressor squadron, the star of Red Flag hosting EAF F-16s.






Perhaps working with these SF ground units together in this JTAC exercise.






Coming up right around the corner, in a couple of days. actually.







This thing is pretty wild. I bet they'll get a few contracts for the Sinai200. New pic of Sinai200 IFV product of Factory 200. Hey @The SC , from that video you posted, it's really great what they've done to the FAHD, taking the chassis and really modifying it to be somewhat IED resistant and then there are so many other cool items of actual Soviet era brought into the twenty first century and given new technology to assist its capabilities of the day. The great example is the SAGGER missiles on top of the Jeep roof! Some really great and unique stuff. The airshow should be tremendous as well.






Speaking of airshow, MiG-29M/M2 with Medium range A2A R-77 missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> More from Dusa. Hellenic squadron 340 Mira, best pilots in NATO 2020 & from Squadron 343 Mira the Aggressor squadron, the star of Red Flag hosting EAF F-16s.
> 
> View attachment 797228
> 
> 
> Coming up right around the corner, in a couple of days. actually.
> 
> 
> View attachment 797230
> 
> 
> This thing is pretty wild. I bet they'll get a few contracts for the Sinai200. New pic of Sinai200 IFV product of Factory 200. Hey @The SC , from that video you posted, it's really great what they've done to the FAHD, taking the chassis and really modifying it to be somewhat IED resistant and then there are so many other cool items of actual Soviet era brought into the twenty first century and given new technology to assist its capabilities of the day. The great example is the SAGGER missiles on top of the Jeep roof! Some really great and unique stuff. The airshow should be tremendous as well.
> 
> View attachment 797231
> 
> 
> Speaking of airshow, MiG-29M/M2 with Medium range A2A R-77 missile.
> 
> View attachment 797235


I bet there will be many nice surprises.. can't wait..
The Sinai200 IFV looks really neat.
The Greeks have some very good pilots and the EAF too..so the training must be on a high level..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> More from Dusa. Hellenic squadron 340 Mira, best pilots in NATO 2020 & from Squadron 343 Mira the Aggressor squadron, the star of Red Flag hosting EAF F-16s.
> 
> View attachment 797228
> 
> 
> Perhaps working with these SF ground units together in this JTAC exercise.
> 
> View attachment 797240
> 
> 
> Coming up right around the corner, in a couple of days. actually.
> 
> 
> View attachment 797230
> 
> 
> This thing is pretty wild. I bet they'll get a few contracts for the Sinai200. New pic of Sinai200 IFV product of Factory 200. Hey @The SC , from that video you posted, it's really great what they've done to the FAHD, taking the chassis and really modifying it to be somewhat IED resistant and then there are so many other cool items of actual Soviet era brought into the twenty first century and given new technology to assist its capabilities of the day. The great example is the SAGGER missiles on top of the Jeep roof! Some really great and unique stuff. The airshow should be tremendous as well.
> 
> View attachment 797231
> 
> 
> Speaking of airshow, MiG-29M/M2 with Medium range A2A R-77 missile.
> 
> View attachment 797235


I wish such events were open to the public, id love to go there 😍

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I wish such events were open to the public, id love to go there 😍



I know, right! There might be a way to stream it if there's a channel picking it up like Al Jazeera al Homarra lol or someone.

Anyway, I posted a partial of that fist pic of that EAF Mirage 2K taking off in Crete but now I got the full image for you fellas, as well as the backside with near full afterburner mode on the SNECMA.

Also looks like brand new landing gear all-around, some new antennas and some new paint here and there. Love seeing the overhaul photos of these aircraft when the maintenance and engineer teams go at it and take these aircraft completely apart down to the dripping oil, then put it all back together with the new parts they're changing (most of the time it's the engines and related items) but they do such a great job maintaining these things,







Gabaggoo 3ala'l 7alawi de yan7ar abiad w'm3asel!

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF Rafale equipped with what appears to me as the 500lbs AASM HAMMER PGM's, ready to turn some cretins into crispy fried terroros.





One of 34 F-16 Block 40 ordered by the EAF in 1994-1995 under Peace Vector IV, also participating in Medusa 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Some more misc. pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

CatSultan said:


> Can't do crap against a poor African country like Ethiopia lmao



If you see your enemy destroys himself ….. don’t interrupt him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian Navy owns the largest metal hangar for submarines in the Middle East*






The Egyptian Navy owns the largest metal hangar for submarines and the first of its kind in the Middle East. The berths are a number of cranes of varying capacities for loading and unloading the combat, administrative and technical systems of submarines, as well as a periscope repair workshop and many industrial workshops, warehouses, shelters and administrative offices.

This is in addition to the complex of ship and submarine simulators, the seventh in the world, which provides a fully simulated training environment for training individuals to command and operate ships and submarines, which contributes to reducing the risk ratio, saving the costs of operating naval units, and preparing the combatant at the highest level of efficiency and knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465338288013811717%D8%9Ft%3DTYAV1NehM4uixfWTPaaDbA


----------



## Oublious

Foinikas said:


> That's the thing,even a third ship was rumored to be expensive and a "luxury" and the government bought it. And now they bought a fourth one. And for what? There's hardly any drilling. And the other thing is,Erdogan boasted that Turkey found a massive reserve of gas in the Black Sea,yet he insists on causing tension and risking confrontation with many countries for the Cypriot EEZ. That's like greed or stupidity. If the Black Sea reserve is supposedly so big as Erdogan claims,then *Turkey shouldn't even bother with the Cypriot fields and risk sanctions or a war with countries like France,USA,Greece,Egypt and others.*
> 
> Anyway let's go back to Egypt:




LoL..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Why


Oublious said:


> LoL..


Why Lol? If the Black Sea reserve is sooooo big,why risk war for the one in Cyprus?


----------



## dBSPL

Greece's main foreign policy principle couldnt go beyond trying to balance Turkey by converting its own conflicts as of interest to other countries by trying to manipulate others. The problem is that while you are trying to manipulate these countries, for some reason, you are the one who gets screwed at the end of every event. Today you curse Germany, tomorrow you will probably curse France... So the funny thing here is that our Greek friends are trying to marketing their own interests, as if it belonged to other countries. And these efforts deserve a big LOL...

At nights, you can put your head on the pillow and imagine a Turkish-Egyptian conflict. This is your free will. But don't cry when you face reality.


----------



## The SC

The year 2022 is expected to witness a surge in French military exports to Egypt.

The exports are likely to have to do with deals for aerial and naval systems.


TR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Vice President of Military Production: We have saved billions of dollars to Egypt during the era of President Sisi with research for the manufacture and development of military products*

https://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/5814850

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Looks like the shift to co-produce the South Korean K2 Black Panther main battle tank with the transfer of manufacturing technology is under serious negotiations. That also tells us the T-90MS contract with Russia has folded in half without a doubt. Very interesting.


----------



## Wilhelm II

@The SC @Philip the Arab 
Adcom systems is not exist now how they export?!
Guys I'm really disappointed of edex 
We have a ministry for military products and huge factories 
Egypt can do very very better isn't it?
Ah alas


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like the shift to co-produce the South Korean K2 Black Panther main battle tank with the transfer of manufacturing technology is under serious negotiations. That also tells us the T-90MS contract with Russia has folded in half without a doubt. Very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 797739


Really hope the t90ms is up for grabs as that is a magnificent mbt, it also has a proven aps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC @Philip the Arab
> Adcom systems is not exist now how they export?!
> Guys I'm really disappointed of edex
> We have a ministry for military products and huge factories
> Egypt can do very very better isn't it?
> Ah alas


ADCOM gave the licence to Belarus and full TOT to Egypt before closing down..
EDEX 2021 is not bad and we only saw day one that was for VIP only.. Still there are corvettes and other ships and a few drones..and many traditional and improved or upgraded systems..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Looks like the shift to co-produce the South Korean K2 Black Panther main battle tank with the transfer of manufacturing technology is under serious negotiations. That also tells us the T-90MS contract with Russia has folded in half without a doubt. Very interesting.
> 
> View attachment 797739


I just read the news on Ptisi and I came here to check if you guys posted about it. If you end up buying or producing the K2...what can I say. Egypt really is on another level! Well done guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

There are many things and many agreements as well, and the signing of many contracts today, including some things


----------



## Oublious

Foinikas said:


> Why
> Why Lol? If the Black Sea reserve is sooooo big,why risk war for the one in Cyprus?




dubbel lol....


----------



## Foinikas

Oublious said:


> dubbel lol....


Ok whatever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> I just read the news on Ptisi and I came here to check if you guys posted about it. If you end up buying or producing the K2...what can I say. Egypt really is on another level! Well done guys!



Yeah it's definitely pretty wild. It still begs the question we posed even back at the start of the T-90MS rumors, were questions mainly such as what was the eventual goal? With around 1,100 Abrams and approx. 2,900 M-60-A1/A3 and the 500 odds and ends between T-62s and T-80s and whatever else. that's approaching 5,000 tanks!? 

So there must be some motivation for a license to build such top line tanks. I wouldn't replace the Abrams with the T-90s but there might be a strong consideration to use the K2 as a potential replacement only because that would create an actual upgrade simply because of compatibility of useful elements within the tanks themselves vs the Russian style ones. In this case, also, it gives them even more and better options than with the T-90 in that they can simply replace many of the aging M-60s and add their potency with the Abrams and have the option of always being able to upgrade them with the latest available goodies which the Americans don't allow. So that's a plus and makes the K2 a much better option than the T-90 for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah it's definitely pretty wild. It still begs the question we posed even back at the start of the T-90MS rumors, were questions mainly such as what was the eventual goal? With around 1,100 Abrams and approx. 2,900 M-60-A1/A3 and the 500 odds and ends between T-62s and T-80s and whatever else. that's approaching 5,000 tanks!?
> 
> So there must be some motivation for a license to build such top line tanks. I wouldn't replace the Abrams with the T-90s but there might be a strong consideration to use the K2 as a potential replacement only because that would create an actual upgrade simply because of compatibility of useful elements within the tanks themselves vs the Russian style ones. In this case, also, it gives them even more and better options than with the T-90 in that they can simply replace many of the aging M-60s and add their potency with the Abrams and have the option of always being able to upgrade them with the latest available goodies which the Americans don't allow. So that's a plus and makes the K2 a much better option than the T-90 for sure.


No,of course you can't replace the Abrams. Imagine having Abrams,T-90 and K2 in your army. Egypt will have tank superiority in armored warfare,apart from the air. And with a powerful Navy that you already have...it's great. You have a lot of old Soviet tanks and the M-60s. You could put them in storage or reduce them to half and keep the rest for spare parts.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah it's definitely pretty wild. It still begs the question we posed even back at the start of the T-90MS rumors, were questions mainly such as what was the eventual goal? With around 1,100 Abrams and approx. 2,900 M-60-A1/A3 and the 500 odds and ends between T-62s and T-80s and whatever else. that's approaching 5,000 tanks!?
> 
> So there must be some motivation for a license to build such top line tanks. I wouldn't replace the Abrams with the T-90s but there might be a strong consideration to use the K2 as a potential replacement only because that would create an actual upgrade simply because of compatibility of useful elements within the tanks themselves vs the Russian style ones. In this case, also, it gives them even more and better options than with the T-90 in that they can simply replace many of the aging M-60s and add their potency with the Abrams and have the option of always being able to upgrade them with the latest available goodies which the Americans don't allow. So that's a plus and makes the K2 a much better option than the T-90 for sure.


We've heard that the deal for T-90 MS was 500 (with a potential for more).. just enough to replace the old Russian tanks in the Egyptian inventory..So it is most likely still on if not the production lines already installed and getting ready to produce them..

The K2 is in par with the M1A3 so it is a leap over the M1A2 kit that the US might provide probably with less advanced components than the US has.. K2 comes with full advanced components..This is not something to neglect in the selection..the Egyptian army knows that and is going for it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> We've heard that the deal for T-90 MS was 500 (with a potential for more).. just enough to replace the old Russian tanks in the Egyptian inventory..So it is most likely still on if not the production lines already installed and getting ready to produce them..
> 
> The K2 is in par with the M1A3 so it is a leap over the M1A2 kit that the US might provide probably with less advanced components than the US has.. K2 comes with full advanced components..This is not something to neglect in the selection..the Egyptian army knows that and is going for it..


The k2 relies on a German transmission though, and the south Koreans are having a hard time with that the last time I heard. Maybe egypt could help pick up the case by speaking to the germans or something


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> The k2 relies on a German transmission though, and the south Koreans are having a hard time with that the last time I heard. Maybe egypt could help pick up the case by speaking to the germans or something


Both the engine and transmission problems have been solved in South Korea..

"The second series of K2 tanks in 106 units, ordered by DAPA as an option to the contract dated December 29, 2014, was to receive engine and transmission departments of completely own South Korean design and production, including a new Doosan Infracore DV27K diesel engine with a capacity of 1500 HP and an EST15K automatic transmission from the South Korean company S & T Dynamics."

And even using German RENK transmission would not be a problem for Egypt till the South Korean Transmission system is fully ready..

*Home-made transmissions earn chance of being used for K2 tanks*







https://www.ajudaily.com/view/20200716142720080

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> ADCOM gave the licence to Belarus and full TOT to Egypt before closing down..
> EDEX 2021 is not bad and we only saw day one that was for VIP only.. Still there are corvettes and other ships and a few drones..and many traditional and improved or upgraded systems..


I think the best parts of edex until now are ships projects, drones, systems (I mean every system that programmed by us) and robots
I heard NUT UAV is 100% Egyptian made does that mean even engine?
Have you account in Arab defence website?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> I think the best parts of edex until now are ships projects, drones, systems (I mean every system that programmed by us) and robots
> I heard NUT UAV is 100% Egyptian made does that mean even engine?
> Have you account in Arab defence website?


Yes true..
100% means engine two..
I visit Arab defence often..it is interesting..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Both the engine and transmission problems have been solved in South Korea..
> 
> "The second series of K2 tanks in 106 units, ordered by DAPA as an option to the contract dated December 29, 2014, was to receive engine and transmission departments of completely own South Korean design and production, including a new Doosan Infracore DV27K diesel engine with a capacity of 1500 HP and an EST15K automatic transmission from the South Korean company S & T Dynamics."
> 
> And even using German RENK transmission would not be a problem for Egypt till the South Korean Transmission system is fully ready..
> 
> *Home-made transmissions earn chance of being used for K2 tanks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ajudaily.com/view/20200716142720080


Then there should be no problem whatsoever, just hate how they can't roid up those abrams

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Both the engine and transmission problems have been solved in South Korea..
> 
> "The second series of K2 tanks in 106 units, ordered by DAPA as an option to the contract dated December 29, 2014, was to receive engine and transmission departments of completely own South Korean design and production, including a new Doosan Infracore DV27K diesel engine with a capacity of 1500 HP and an EST15K automatic transmission from the South Korean company S & T Dynamics."
> 
> And even using German RENK transmission would not be a problem for Egypt till the South Korean Transmission system is fully ready..
> 
> *Home-made transmissions earn chance of being used for K2 tanks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ajudaily.com/view/20200716142720080



Do they come in lighter version


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Do they come in lighter version


Nope..full gear..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Nope..full gear..



I meant in weight. Example if Egypt wanted them slightly lighter for speed purposes


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> I meant in weight. Example if Egypt wanted them slightly lighter for speed purposes


Egypt is making the T-90 MS which is lighter than both the Abrams and the K2..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Sinai 200*





































The type is a multi-role armored personnel carrier

Weight 14 tons

Vehicle length 6.1m

Vehicle width 3.04

Vehicle height 1.88 unarmed

Ground Clearance 360mm The distance between the ground and the lowest point in the center of the vehicle

Crew + 6 people


Possible configurations:







Towers:

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Egypt is making the T-90 MS which is lighter than both the Abrams and the K2..



T90 is overrated but is lighter. What about french tanks? They have couple of lights


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> T90 is overrated but is lighter. What about french tanks? They have couple of lights


KSA has some French light ones.. but the T-90 MS is not overrated.. it is a potent MBT.. very capable..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> KSA has some French light ones.. but the T-90 MS is not overrated.. it is a potent MBT.. very capable..



I am honestly not impressed by it performance wise but it is definitely not bad and respectable tank by all means. It is definitely not a Sherman    One of the saddest piece of equipments of ww2

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> I am honestly not impressed by it performance wise but it is definitely not bad and respectable tank by all means. It is definitely not a Sherman    One of the saddest piece of equipments of ww2


The T-72 was/is a potent MBT.. it has very impressive capabilities that keep it in the inventory of many respectable armies.. The T-90MS is even more modern and more impressive..






I'm not trying to convince you.. I'm just convinced of its lethality..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> The T-72 was/is a potent MBT.. it has very impressive capabilities that keep it in the inventory of many respectable armies.. The T-90MS is even more modern and more impressive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you.. I'm just convinced of its lethality..



I don't discount it's capabilities just find it slight overrated overall when it comes to other tanks example the Leopard 2 despite being better it is underrated compard to T90S... When I say underrated about Leopard 2 i MEAN in comparison to T90s it is somehow underrated


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> I don't discount it's capabilities just find it slight overrated overall when it comes to other tanks example the Leopard 2 despite being better it is underrated compard to T90S... When I say underrated about Leopard 2 i MEAN in comparison to T90s it is somehow underrated


The T-90 MS is lighter than the Leopard 2 which is one of the best MBTs out there..(Still was badly defeated in Syria).. So the T-90 MS is perfect for the Egyptian Mistrals that can transport a good number of it.. this is the main advantage over the Abrams..


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Then there should be no problem whatsoever, just hate how they can't roid up those abrams



That goes back to the good ol' noose that the US has wrapped around the entire armed forces and not just the EAF. Remember the ordeal with the indigenous motor filter that they came up with and started using because it was cheaper to manufacture, but more importantly lasted longer with the heavy sands of Egyptian desert terrain, hence was also much easier to clean and reuse vs the one that came with the kit from the US.

They never reported it because they didn't think it was a big deal at all and certainly not an infringement on the contract rules etc. But man did it create a major problem where there were meetings arranged and penalties incurred etc.

So the restrictions are a huge item that drives the EAF to look for other alternatives and the T-90MS was really mostly a message to the US that there were other alternatives that the Egyptian army was prepared to take in order to get out of this grasp the US has it under. It also was opening the door to the possible and eventual introduction of the Armata, or at least gave the Egyptian armored corps the possibility/opportunity to pursue that should it need to.

There are also other arguments that support another side of the theory that the Egyptian army, along with the EAF didn't do enough to gain the trust of the US when it came to matters, such as not signing the CISMOA for so long. Racking up the most 3rd party infractions (true or not) that helped negate or impede the possibility of acquiring even items that today wouldn't even be considered state of the art tickets such as the Long Bow radar. When you add all those tickets together, I think there is enough to spread the blame for such things being issues that could never be worked out and eventually led to the Egyptian Army looking for these wholesale changes, just to make the point that they are capable of making changes away from the US. The problem is what will come with such defiance? As long as they're prepared to deal with those consequences, then they should get all the support they need.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That goes back to the good ol' noose that the US has wrapped around the entire armed forces and not just the EAF. Remember the ordeal with the indigenous motor filter that they came up with and started using because it was cheaper to manufacture, but more importantly lasted longer with the heavy sands of Egyptian desert terrain, hence was also much easier to clean and reuse vs the one that came with the kit from the US.
> 
> They never reported it because they didn't think it was a big deal at all and certainly not an infringement on the contract rules etc. But man did it create a major problem where there were meetings arranged and penalties incurred etc.
> 
> So the restrictions are a huge item that drives the EAF to look for other alternatives and the T-90MS was really mostly a message to the US that there were other alternatives that the Egyptian army was prepared to take in order to get out of this grasp the US has it under. It also was opening the door to the possible and eventual introduction of the Armata, or at least gave the Egyptian armored corps the possibility/opportunity to pursue that should it need to.
> 
> There are also other arguments that support another side of the theory that the Egyptian army, along with the EAF didn't do enough to gain the trust of the US when it came to matters, such as not signing the CISMOA for so long. Racking up the most 3rd party infractions (true or not) that helped negate or impede the possibility of acquiring even items that today wouldn't even be considered state of the art tickets such as the Long Bow radar. When you add all those tickets together, I think there is enough to spread the blame for such things being issues that could never be worked out and eventually led to the Egyptian Army looking for these wholesale changes, just to make the point that they are capable of making changes away from the US. The problem is what will come with such defiance? As long as they're prepared to deal with those consequences, then they should get all the support they need.


There is no defiance in this.. it is simple.. you don't want to sell us the F-35..we go for the Rafale and the SU-35.... No M1 A2.. we go for the equivalent of the A3....no BVR..we go for the Russian and French ones and more means more..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

It was revealed that the Egyptian Meko A200EN frigates were armed with heavy Sea Hack DM2A4 torpedoes (which are included in the armament of submarines 209/1400 MOD). The NS-110 is a modified version of the NS-100 radar with revolutionary specifications (the first 4D radar owned by Egypt). It was also revealed that the Egyptian Meko frigates were armed with 16 Exocet surface-to-surface missiles and 32 Mica NG missiles with an enhanced range of up to +40 km, as well as a 127 mm cannon equipped with 86 km long-range Vulcano shells, 35 mm cannons, and MU-90 torpedoes.. According to the wing of the German company TKMS and the wing of the Alexandria Naval Arsenal Company, as shown in the introductory video submitted on the specifications of the frigate and these specifications are The Egyptian Meko is the most powerful version in this category and is unparalleled in all the countries that owned it. It is worth mentioning that the EN has contracted 4 frigates of this category, and one of them will be manufactured in the Alexandria Arsenal Company, according to the officially announced 

One last tip | According to the manufacturer, the displacement of the Egyptian MEKO is 4000 tons and its length is 121 m .. ( a Destroyer!!!)

Appears the system of protection against anti-ship missiles and against thermal optical detection systems MASS appears from the German company Rhein Metal. It also shows the C310 anti torpedo protection system from the Italian company Leonardo. 

The picture also shows that the Egyptian Mico carries two pure TRSS radars on both sides of the ship, which are AESA radars operating at xband frequency that provide pure detection capabilities against ultra-small, low or surface targets such as divers, submarine periscopes, suicide boats, and even drones and extremely low missiles. ..and its tasks go beyond to provide detection of land targets with great capabilities for automatic identification, sorting of targets and feeding the weapon systems with information.. These radars are included in the rest of the ship’s situational awareness system and also provide great protection against unconventional threats. German Cassidian company before affiliation with Hensoldt now 

It also shows the Scorpion 2 systems for EW and ECM..

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Buschlaid

Since you guys are discussing possiblity of K2 tanks in Egypt, I see often times mentioned that Egypt has T-80 tanks. I've found some articles confirming this but no actual pictures. 
So are there any pictures of Egyptian T-80 tanks? 

Also some time ago I've been looking for T-55s in Egyptian service that are supposedly still in the service just like the T-62s. Are there any latest pictures as well? I only have a few pictures of T-62E MkIIs that are still in service.


----------



## The SC

Buschlaid said:


> Since you guys are discussing possiblity of K2 tanks in Egypt, I see often times mentioned that Egypt has T-80 tanks. I've found some articles confirming this but no actual pictures.
> So are there any pictures of Egyptian T-80 tanks?
> 
> Also some time ago I've been looking for T-55s in Egyptian service that are supposedly still in the service just like the T-62s. Are there any latest pictures as well? I only have a few pictures of T-62E MkIIs that are still in service.



Egypt has 14 T-80UKs and 20 T-80Us it purchased in 1997.. a total of 34..






T-55 to be replaced by the T-90 MS





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramses_II_tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The Minister of Military Production witnesses the signing of a memorandum of understanding with the Emirates Council for Defense Companies*​
This came on the sidelines of the Emirati-Egyptian Conference for Defense Companies, which was held during the beginning of the third day of the Egypt International Defense and Military Industries "EDEX 2021", which was held during the period from 11/29/2021 at the Egypt International Exhibition Center under the patronage of President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi. President of the Republic and Supreme Commander of the Armed Forces.

Minister Morsi indicated that the aim of this signing is to cooperate in the fields of defense industries through the exchange of experiences, capacity building and training in this field and to facilitate the establishment of joint work partnerships and the transfer and localization of industries and technologies, stressing that this signing comes in light of the long-established relations Between Egypt and the UAE and the close rapprochement between the two leaderships in the two countries, as well as in light of the unprecedented development witnessed by the Egyptian and Emirati national industries and the huge capabilities available at the Ministry of Military Production and the Emirates Council for Defense Companies, praising the sisterly UAE’s investment in owning sustainable capacity in various industries, whether military industries defense systems or the civil sector, stressing that he saw this development during his participation this year in various defense exhibitions organized by the Emirates, such as "IDEX" and "Dubai Air".

While the media advisor to the Minister of State for Military Production and the official spokesman for the ministry, Muhammad Eid Bakr, explained that this signing comes within the framework of the ministry’s work strategy, which is openness and cooperation with all Arab and international companies to transfer and localize the latest technologies around the world in various fields within military production companies and units, expressing the keenness of both parties. That today's signing would be the start of a new fruitful cooperation with the UAE side in a way that would benefit Egypt, the UAE and the entire region.

https://elbaladtv.net/وزير-الإنتاج-الحربي-يشهد-توقيع-مذكرة-ت/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> Egypt has 14 T-80UKs and 20 T-80Us it purchased in 1997.. a total of 34..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-55 to be replaced by the T-90 MS



You have posted T-55M6 prototype, not an actual T-80 from Egyptian service. 
And as for the T-55, this picture is from 80s, I am looking for something more modern =/

Also Ramses II Wikipedia page is just wrong. This article by far the most accurate: https://tanks-encyclopedia.com/modern/Egypt/ramses-ii.php


----------



## The SC

Buschlaid said:


> You have posted T-55M6 prototype, not an actual T-80 from Egyptian service.
> And as for the T-55, this picture is from 80s, I am looking for something more modern =/
> 
> Also Ramses II Wikipedia page is just wrong. This article by far the most accurate: https://tanks-encyclopedia.com/modern/Egypt/ramses-ii.php


Egypt has the few T-80 in reserve for a very long time.. you won't see any now.. you can check the soviet one ..it is the same..







Wikipedia is correct on the Ramses it is still operational.. your article talks about the T-54..


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> Egypt has the few T-80 in reserve for a very long time.. you won't see any now.. you can check the soviet one ..it is the same..
> 
> Wikipedia is correct on the Ramses it is still operational.. your article talks about the T-54..


Oh, that would make sense why there are no T-80 pictures...

Respectfully, did you even read the article? It is clearly stated in the article that the Ramses II was first named as T-54E. There are no Ramses II tanks, the project was abandoned. There are some T-55 modifications though, often mistaken for Ramses II. Some of them are actually even called Ramses. The picture you have sent is of T-55E Mk0. Egypt might still be using some of these E variants (Mk0, I and II) although quantity of T-55E Mk0s were sent to Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Great tank talk. I don't want to side track from that, but just another batch of pics from Medusa 11.






Looks like a UAE SeaHawk ahead of a Hellenic Chinook. 






Gamal Abdel Nasser Mistral with a Hellenic Apache on board and the Bernice FREMM ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> The T-90 MS is lighter than the Leopard 2 which is one of the best MBTs out there..(Still was badly defeated



T-90 Was even more defeated then Leopard 2


----------



## The SC

Egypt is seeking to enter the field of smart missile production, as the country is heading seriously to build a respectable military industrial base, and perhaps the Egyptian products at IDEX 2021 are the best evidence of Egypt's intention to enter the world of heavy military industries.

Among the most prominent munitions expected to be produced locally are the *AASM Hammer bombs* on Rafale fighters, which are classified as one of the most accurate bombs in the world with their high destructive power.

Hummer bombs, if they were actually produced locally, would represent a major qualitative leap for the Egyptian Air Force in the field of smart munitions production, because first, it would achieve self-sufficiency in Rafale fighters and could even be integrated into other fighters. Secondly, gaining experience from obtaining technology to manufacture advanced bombs such as the Hummer of different weights, and it is believed that France will not refuse to transfer the bomb technology, especially in light of the distinguished relations between the two sides, and the signing of a memorandum of understanding with the Emirates Defense Companies Council today, Thursday, at IDEX 2021.

In addition to the hammer, there is also the opportunity to transfer the technology of the Emirati *Al-Tariq smart bombs*, which officially appeared in the armament of the F-16 and Mirage 2000 fighters. There are 3 different versions of the bomb with different ranges (40 km - 120 km - 200 km) and it is expected that they will be produced in Egypt, especially with its integration on Egyptian fighters, especially that the Egyptian Air Force will need large numbers of them for Egyptian fighters, which may ensure that Egypt obtains the right to manufacture them, especially with the strong Egyptian-Emirati relations.

*AASM Hammer* bomb is unique in the sense that it has features of both a missile and a glide bomb.

AASM comprises a frontal guidance kit and a rear-mounted range extension kit matched to a dumb bomb. The weapon is modular because it can integrate different types of guidance units and different types of bombs.

The basic version features a 250-kilogram (550 lb) bomb plus hybrid inertial navigation system (INS) / Global Positioning System (GPS) guidance. Other variants add infrared homing or laser guidance to increase accuracy; there are also versions with 125-kilogram (276 lb), 500-kilogram (1,100 lb) or 1,000-kilogram (2,200 lb) bomb bodies.
























*AASM INS/GPS IR*

https://www.safran-group.com/produc...-highly-agile-modular-munition-extended-range


*Al-Tariq smart bombs*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt will pay $2 billion for the *K9 Thunder* transfer of technology and its manufacture..

And it is not only about the cannon, but it is a complete set of artillery systems and equipment and ammunition with the transfer of technology and the cost of establishing production lines in Egypt.

Egypt will also manufacture the entire body and turret of the K9 locally.






The Egyptian army concluded several military agreements with the South Korean side, especially after the flexibility shown by the latter in the field of transferring manufacturing and advanced technology to Egypt. 

In addition to transferring the technology of manufacturing the South Korean K-9 gun, Egypt will also manufacture the South Korean K-10 ARV crawler reloading machine, which is responsible for resupplying the K-9 gun. 

The tracked vehicle is built on the same chassis as the cannon. It is 8.5 meters long, 3.4 meters wide, 3.7 meters high, and weighs 47 tons. 
It travels at a maximum speed of 62 km per hour, has a range of 360 km, and has a crew of 3, armed with a 7.62 mm machine gun 
It has armor that protects it from 14.5 mm rounds, artillery and bomb fragments. 

The crawler carries up to 104 155mm shells, automatically reloads the cannon, and carries up to 504 propellant charges. The cannon has a reloading speed of up to 10 rounds per minute.

The cannon carries up to 48 shells, and when the shells run out, the K-10ARV crawler reloads it again. 

*K-10 ARV*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army revealed a homemade with the Egyptian flag wheeled armored combat vehicle at IDEX 2021, believed to be a copy of the Spanish The Egyptian army revealed a homemade Egyptian flag wheeled armored combat vehicle at IDEX 2021, believed to be a copy of the Spanish 8X8 VCR Dragon IFV armored fighting vehicle.

It seems that Egypt has obtained the technology of the fully wheeled armored combat vehicle, not just the tower, and Egypt has modified the tower to add anti-armor missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Dassault Aviation:* The new Egyptian deal regarding the *Rafale* combat aircraft will be the latest version of the *F4

Italian Leonardo:* Negotiations between Egypt and Italy over the Eurofighter Typhoon have not stopped

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> The Egyptian army revealed a homemade with the Egyptian flag wheeled armored combat vehicle at IDEX 2021, believed to be a copy of the Spanish The Egyptian army revealed a homemade Egyptian flag wheeled armored combat vehicle at IDEX 2021, believed to be a copy of the Spanish 8X8 VCR Dragon IFV armored fighting vehicle.
> 
> It seems that Egypt has obtained the technology of the fully wheeled armored combat vehicle, not just the tower, and Egypt has modified the tower to add anti-armor missiles.


How much good Sinai 200 vehicle?


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466707387834843136%D8%9Ft%3DGFaCCPpEb1EX7HP6fiLPGA


----------



## Philip the Arab

UAE just bought 80 Rafales, lets hope deal includes integration of all Halcon munitions on the platform hopefully.

They are also developing an air to air missile in the future that can be used on Rafale if the Europeans are stingy with the Meteor.

This deal will increase interoperability with the EAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> UAE just bought 80 Rafales, lets hope deal includes integration of all Halcon munitions on the platform hopefully.
> 
> They are also developing an air to air missile in the future that can be used on Rafale if the Europeans are stingy with the Meteor.
> 
> This deal will increase interoperability with the EAF.


IDEX 2021





Signing of a deal or memorandum of understanding, (no comments on it yet).. but expect something from three It is either a deal for making some ammunition and spare parts locally or the development of the existing Rafale planes to the F-3R standard and additional munitions such as the Meteor, Scalp and Hummer 1000, or an additional deal for 24 fighters before operating the production lines get busy with the huge deal of the Emirati brothers, but from the picture, it looks like not a simple deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt is heading to the smart munitions industry by transferring eastern and western technologies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The door is not working I will find a solution because there is a lot of information I have


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Too much info to process all at once, egypts rafales will be f4 standards? Thats phenomenal. The k9 thunder and k2 tanks are also an amazing additions to egypts collection of military equipment and hardware. I still want the t90ms to go through. I've always thought that we should've upgraded our m60 tanks up to spec, but since that won't look like it, they can play it smart and sell em off to other nations or use em as testbeds for domestic made egyptian systems. Apparently Mahmoud gamal made a Twitter post saying egypt is in talks with America to upgrade the m1a1 mbts to m1a2 specs, but that rings off bells an whistles of you ask me. I dont want ANY strings attached to this potential deal. Now imagine an army with m1a2s, k2s, and t90ms all at once...yes other military equipment and nowhow, training to operate em is just as if not more important (the increased use of drones make light of this) but this is really a massive land force to be more than reckoned with.

As far as that ifv or whatever that vehicle was back in that post(the one where they got some kind of tot from Spain to make the vehicle I guess), I hope all components came from egypt and was in fact a 100% domesticly egyptian made vehicle. Maybe there will be some parts that came from Spain, but then again, turkish byraktars use American and European sourced components, so I'm not too worried about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> but then again, turkish byraktars use American and European sourced components, so I'm not too worried about that.



You have false info

TB-2 UCAV is 95% indigenous except Engine
TB-3 UCAV is coming with indigenous PD-170 Engine
ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs are 100% indigenous including PD-170 turboprop Engine
AKINCI UCAV is 100% indigenous except Ukranian Engine
MIUS jet engine powered UCAV will be 100% indigenous , except Ukranian Engine

so Turkish UCAVs dont use American and European sourced components


btw We Turks prefer 100 UCAVs instead of 1.000 Tanks
Tank is easy target


----------



## The SC

*The highlights of the Egyptian military exhibition *

• Manufacturing Hummer Bombs
*. *Production of mika missiles
• korean k9 . cannon
*.* K10 . feeding cart
• K2 . tank negotiations
• Manufacture of satellite-guided munitions
• Development of F-16 fighters with 72 fighters (There are agreements with Portugal with an American understanding on this matter..)
• Developing Abrams
• French and Italian munitions deal
• Italian Helicopters
• An Emirati drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

MMM-E said:


> You have false info
> 
> TB-2 UCAV is 95% indigenous except Engine
> TB-3 UCAV is coming with indigenous PD-170 Engine
> ANKA-S and AKSUNGUR UCAVs are 100% indigenous including PD-170 turboprop Engine
> AKINCI UCAV is 100% indigenous except Ukranian Engine
> MIUS jet engine powered UCAV will be 100% indigenous , except Ukranian Engine
> 
> so Turkish UCAVs dont use American and European sourced components
> 
> 
> btw We Turks prefer 100 UCAVs instead of 1.000 Tanks
> Tank is easy target


No dude, I've seen you cause a ruckus on this forum for too long and have been proven wrong time and time again. You contradict yourself by saying all components are turkish made except the engine...which isn't turkish made. Both bayraktars and akinci don't have turkish made engines, but ukrainian ones, thats a component regaurdless of what you say. And that component uses ukrainian made parts to assemble the engine. So I am right on the subject matter. Ukraine is european bro 🤦🏻‍♂️ 









American Parts on Turkish Bayraktar Drones: U.S. Congressmen Urge Biden Administration to Examine the Evidence


Turkish Bayraktar TB2 drones, a main factor in Azerbaijan’s victory in last year’s Artsakh war, mainly use components manufactured outside Turkey, including many American parts.




hetq.am





Also no one really cares about whats allegedly going to be in the tb 3 varient unless it actually comes to fruition.


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian-made command and control system (Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center (RISC2 .) 

With ZETA-2H intrusion protection system..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> • Development of F-16 fighters with 72 fighters (There are agreements with Portugal with an American understanding on this matter..



It's really been an incredible success this year, wow! They certainly made it worth the wait with all the items they showcased because of the surprise effect. Most of the usual suspects were present, of course, Russian systems in general not withstanding, unfortunately as we'll have to dig in a little more and find out what the heck is going on with our good friends from the east?! They (the Russians) were supposed to showcase an entire display strictly on their rotary platforms and specifically the Ka-52, but not sure how or if any of that happened. At any rate, it was a great 3 days of fantastic Egyptian military development success.



The SC said:


> • An Emirati drone.



To me, the NUT was much more impressive because of the obvious local factor. I also like the fact that it's a recon platform that is also capable of SATCOM integration.











I certainly wouldn't be surprised if this is just the opening segment and that there are already much more developed systems in production.



The SC said:


> The Egyptian-made command and control system (Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center (RISC2 .)
> 
> With ZETA-2H intrusion protection system..



Now this surprises me a little bit in the fact that they're showcasing this for export? I can't really understand that TBH as this is really supposed to the main command and control system used in the Egyptian military. And so why export it?! Unless it was just being showcased but that's not really the way they presented it. So we'll need to figure out what their MO is on this RISC2 and the 3 that is being developed as we speak.

And this is just terrific stuff. I don't think it's too big of a surprise to see the development of Egyptian naval systems take such a good-size leap for domestic starters naval platforms when they made such short work of the Gowind 2500 production at the Alexandria shipyard and made it look so easy in record time. Seeing these is just affirmation of what we expected TBH.

The CC-60 OPV will be equipped with 1× 76mm gun or laser gun, 8× VLS for MICA NG Surface-to-Air missiles, 4× Launchers for Extended Range Marte Anti-ship missiles, 2× DS30M RWS equipped with Marte short-range laser-guided missiles, ASW capabilities: sonar & Torpedoes, helipad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Next version of Rafale that Egypt gets will be the F4 obviously.

UAE purchasing them will increase interoperability greatly and if Halcon missiles are integrated on UAEAF jets it will be fairly simple to integrate them on EAF Rafales. Egypt and the UAE are already probably the nations with the closest defense ties in the Middle East.

Meteor being a multi-national solution is very bad for the French imo. Halcon will develop A2A missiles by 2025, likely Long range BVR missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> To me, the NUT was much more impressive because of the obvious local factor. I also like the fact that it's a recon platform that is also capable of SATCOM integration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly wouldn't be surprised if this is just the opening segment and that there are already much more developed systems in production.


It will be armed in the future according to members of another forum who attended EDEX.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

Philip the Arab said:


> It will be armed in the future according to members of another forum who attended EDEX.



Nut? that is a funny name.. It will be nutting alot I see

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Battlion25 said:


> Nut? that is a funny name.. It will be nutting alot I see


Nutting on terrorists 🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Battlion25

Philip the Arab said:


> Nutting on terrorists 🤣



It must be the name of an ancient egyptian pharoah?


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Meteor being a multi-national solution is very bad for the French imo. Halcon will develop A2A missiles by 2025, likely Long range BVR missiles.



Totally agree. Especially when you have certain elements of the developers namely as Sweden. That element alone definitely works against countries like Egypt specifically.



Philip the Arab said:


> It will be armed in the future according to members of another forum who attended EDEX.



Yeah you hear a lot of that kinda thing. I usually guard against some of that grapevine information because it tends to become a whole line of separate and unverifiable information. It's certainly plausible. But more likely they would develop a separate UCAV than a dedicated recon platform which can act as a UCAV as well.

E June 30 was also pretty wildly neat. It shows you all along how Egypt was working with the UAE in the cloak of secrecy on this platform which we saw Algeria purchase a few as well as the EAF. But then now we see the EAF as a co-developer/builder? Fascinating.













Battlion25 said:


> Nut? that is a funny name.. It will be nutting alot I see



Quite appropriately named - Nut was the ancient Egyptian goddess of the sky. She had 4 of the most prominent names in ancient Egyptian kings and queens and goddesses in Osiris, Set, Isis and Nephthys and later had Horus. 






Nut (goddess) - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> E June 30 was also pretty wildly neat. It shows you all along how Egypt was working with the UAE in the cloak of secrecy on this platform which we saw Algeria purchase a few as well as the EAF. But then now we see the EAF as a co-developer/builder? Fascinating.


It's likely they transferred the whole production line to Egypt for the EJun-30 while Halcon and ADASI focus on drones for the UAE armed forces like the Reach-S.

Future collaboration on arming UAVs and codeveloping electro optics for them is in the interest of both countries.

Arming the drone with something like the Nasef for example would give it a standoff range of 100km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Totally agree. Especially when you have certain elements of the developers namely as Sweden. That element alone definitely works against countries like Egypt specifically.


If Halcon can integrate full weapon assortment on Rafale it would be very, very beneficial to both Egypt and the UAE. In fact UAE could even fund the deal in order to further the company's budget, although it may make PDF members say the UAE is funding everything that Egypt buys.🤣

Rafale can theoretically carry two Sabers on the same hardpoints the Storm Shadow/Scalp is used on.

When they develop the BVR and WVR missiles as the CEO of Halcon says they can be fired from the hardpoints that the Meteor and Mica can be fired from.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Philip the Arab said:


> If Halcon can integrate full weapon assortment on Rafale it would be very, very beneficial to both Egypt and the UAE. In fact UAE could even fund the deal in order to further the company's budget, although it may make PDF members say the UAE is funding everything that Egypt buys.🤣
> 
> Rafale can theoretically carry two Sabers on the same hardpoints the Storm Shadow/Scalp is used on.
> 
> When they develop the BVR and WVR missiles as the CEO of Halcon says they can be fired from the hardpoints that the Meteor and Mica can be fired from.
> 
> 
> View attachment 799054
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 799055



Some were questioning where Egypt gets all the money from considering they are now building 40 cities and buying alot? Egypt has big economy and if they tax properly they could get hold of alot of public wealth and spend


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Titanium100 said:


> Some were questioning where Egypt gets all the money from considering they are now building 40 cities and buying alot? Egypt has big economy and if they tax properly they could get hold of alot of public wealth and spend


The trifecta alliance with arabia and uae is super beneficial to the 3, neither can succeed without the other. At least that seems to be how it is now (anything can change) In geopolitics, the 3 nations are swaying the grounds with superpowers like america,russia,China,India and other nations. How did egypt get an extra 30 rafales for the lowest price from France? Something they know that we don't. And the 80 rafales the emiratis bought as well. I wonder if egypt will get a "piece" of that rafale deal, since 50 f35s were scheduled to be shipped to the emiratis, but was paused by the current administration. Wonder where the extra "30" will land.......

Also this may just get the emaratis to sell their mirage 2000s to egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> The trifecta alliance with arabia and uae is super beneficial to the 3, neither can succeed without the other. At least that seems to be how it is now (anything can change) In geopolitics, the 3 nations are swaying the grounds with superpowers like america,russia,China,India and other nations. How did egypt get an extra 30 rafales for the lowest price from France? Something they know that we don't. And the 80 rafales the emiratis bought as well. I wonder if egypt will get a "piece" of that rafale deal, since 50 f35s were scheduled to be shipped to the emiratis, but was paused by the current administration. Wonder where the extra "30" will land.......
> 
> Also this may just get the emaratis to sell their mirage 2000s to egypt


They want F-35s too this Rafale purchase is to replace Mirages according to UAE air chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Philip the Arab said:


> They want F-35s too this Rafale purchase is to replace Mirages according to UAE air chief.


Mirages are probs gonna be stockpiled in egypt to replace f 16, thats my speculation


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Spanish company Escribano Mechanical and Engineering (EM&E) said it recently signed an agreement covering remotely operated weapon stations for the Egyptian army and navy.

Elena Delgado, director of business development for EM&E in Egypt, told DefenseWeb TV that the company will "supply and collaborate" with Arab International Optronics on 12.7mm weapon stations and that she expects to receive additional contracts. She said EM&E has integrated the Guardian platform with the Tamsah family of armored vehicles in Egypt

In addition to the Sinai 200, the Eagle 1 naval platform As well as a copy on an armored crocodile 3 was displayed at EDEX, which was presented as a joint product between EM&E and the Arab Organization for Industrialization in Egypt, which includes Arab International Optronics.



























The Arab company for optics currently produces about 30% of the Eagle 1 weapon platform including many mechanical components and aims to increase this share up to 70% by late 2022.

According to information obtained in EDEX 2021, the Egyptian Ministry of Defense is ready to present a contract to the company for the production of 400 Eagle 1 platforms..

The Navy version of the Eagle 2 12.7 mm was also visible on a life-size boat.

According to the Spanish EME, the cooperation with the Arab company for optics can also be expanded to include the Aspis light platform, which was seen on the Crocodile 5 prototype vehicle.


Three new Egyptian military deals with local manufacturing from France and Spain

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Fuel Air Bomb






It covers 800 meters..imagine in the center of a moving armored brigade..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

From Aqaba 6 exercises in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

In the context of supporting distinguished relations, enhancing cooperation and exchanging experiences between the armed forces of both Egypt and Russia, the Egyptian-Russian joint naval training activities "Friendship Bridge-4" were launched, which will last for several days in the territorial waters of the Northern Fleet in the Mediterranean.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Mirages are probs gonna be stockpiled in egypt to replace f 16, thats my speculation


Most to Egypt and a few to Morocco apparently..

Still a wonderful bird..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

I


The SC said:


> Egyptian Fuel Air Bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It covers 800 meters..imagine in the center of a moving armored brigade..


 I love it but we need better platform than c130 to drop it


The SC said:


> In the context of supporting distinguished relations, enhancing cooperation and exchanging experiences between the armed forces of both Egypt and Russia, the Egyptian-Russian joint naval training activities "Friendship Bridge-4" were launched, which will last for several days in the territorial waters of the Northern Fleet in the Mediterranean.


Russian admiral is look like Hungary


----------



## Buschlaid

Does anyone know something about this M60 variant? How many are in service? 
Apparently it is still in service as of 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> From Aqaba 6 exercises in Jordan



Is this who conducted this aside from Egypt


----------



## The SC

Egypt wants to acquire high-precision guidance systems from the Spanish company Escribano ..






The Egyptian Ministry of Defense wants to test Escribano's FGK system on its 155mm ammunition and 122mm rockets .. To become iprecision-guided missiles with INS and GPS satellite..

The Ministry of Military Production owns many factories that produce these munitions locally ..

The initial single launch and the multiple and sequential launch of four MC25 missiles from a Teruel launcher demonstrated the capability of * Escribano's FGK guided system*, showed it consistently achieves an accuracy of less than ten meters (CEP <10m).

https://www.eme-es.com/products/fgk/



















https://www.revistaejercitos.com/2021/06/20/fgk-programme-fuze-guidance-kit/


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@The SC i hope we get most of the mirages and only a small amount goes to morroco, just saying that cause we need em more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @The SC i hope we get most of the mirages and only a small amount goes to morroco, just saying that cause we need em more


I believe Morocco needs them more.. Egypt need some for sure like another squadron ..and it has the infrastructure for them already.. While Morocco can get an Usraeli AESA radar on them so they will be even more advanced than now.... Maybe they will go half and half.. but the RMAF is small and might need more than the EAF .. it is not like EAF by any means..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> I believe Morocco needs them more.. Egyptt need some for sure..and it has the infrastructure for them already..While Morocco can get An Usraeli AESA radar on them so they will me even more advanced than now.... Maybe they will go half and half.. but the RMAF is small and might need more than the EAF .. it is not like EAF by any means..



Egypt does have alot of bulk tho since there is not need for more


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hope Rheinmetall-Halcon Skyknight naval can be used on EN ships in the future to replace the American RIM-116 RAM.

Gun based systems like the Phalanx are very inferior compared to systems like this for many reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Egypt does have alot of bulk tho since there is not need for more


The transfer won't be easy neither for Morocco nor Egypt..






It was a very ambitious programme :* Mirage 2000-9*

In some ways, this version is similar to those of the last generation of the Rafale. To confirm this, we just need to look at the list of capabilities that are currently being developed or integrated.

■ Mobility / Attack System: 
Modular avionics, new RDY-2 multi-mode radar, digital terrain tracking system, new IMEWS countermeasures, Thomrad radio with frequency evasion and improved coding, glass cockpit with new LCD vision plus night vision goggle compatibility, data link, navigation system Inertial gyroscopic laser, infrared forward navigation (NAHAR) system.

■ In-flight refueling and autothrottle (automatic cruise control).

■ Air Strike: Mica IR and EM.

■ Ground Air Strike: 
Conventional bombs, bombs, laser-guided bombs, Black Shaheen cruise missile, reconnaissance pod, and Shehab laser identification pod.

In this program, two specifications are particularly noteworthy in view of the modular avionics of an unusual nature and countermeasures. Aside from the Mirage 2000-9, only the Rafale, F-22, and F-35/JSF aircrafts are equipped with this type of ground-breaking IT architecture. When it comes to countermeasures, it opens up new horizons by adopting interference technology.

Unprecedented conversion process

Production and retrofitting in France and the United Arab Emirates 
The upgrade of the UAE AF&AD Mirage 2000 to the Mirage 2000-9 at Al Dhafra called for an unparalleled industrial action plan. Conversion involves two different processes, an overhaul and the retrofit itself, that are combined simultaneously. The retrofit of the first two aircraft was carried out in Istres, France, between 2001 and 2003 in order to validate the industrial process in conditions similar to those to be established at Al Dhafra. Since April 2002, these teams left Istres and were gradually transferred to the United Arab Emirates to begin the conversion of the remaining 28 aircraft.

Collaboration Challenges

An ambitious combat program such as the Mirage 2000-9 naturally includes a major component of logistical support. Besides Dassault Aviation, Thales and Snecma Moteurs, many companies such as Smiths, Elettronica, MBDa France / UK / US and Sogitec are directly involved in the following services: 
■ Test equipment and spare parts. 
■ Prepare task / response systems. 
■ User documentation in paper and electronic form. 
■ Practical and theoretical training for pilots and mechanics in France and Abu Dhabi. 
■ Training Resources - 6 flight simulators and 140 training modules.

This already impressive list would however be incomplete if Level 3 maintenance were not included. As part of the agreement, all necessary resources (boxes, tools, spare parts, documentation) have been installed on the premises of the UAE company, Jamco. Since 2000, this company has been concerned with the maintenance of the third level of airframe equipment (hydraulics, flight controls, oxygen, landing gear, etc.). 
The company has created a real transportation program thanks to the "door to door" service. Logistics also includes secure communications between our various establishments and the Al Dhafra region.

Exceptional collaborative effort for success 
Technical challenge.

https://www.dassault-aviation.com/w...iles/2012/08/Mirage_2000-9_special_issue1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> The transfer won't be easy neither for Morocco nor Egypt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a very ambitious programme :* Mirage 2000-9*
> 
> In some ways, this version is similar to those of the last generation of the Rafale. To confirm this, we just need to look at the list of capabilities that are currently being developed or integrated.
> 
> ■ Mobility / Attack System:
> Modular avionics, new RDY-2 multi-mode radar, digital terrain tracking system, new IMEWS countermeasures, Thomrad radio with frequency evasion and improved coding, glass cockpit with new LCD vision plus night vision goggle compatibility, data link, navigation system Inertial gyroscopic laser, infrared forward navigation (NAHAR) system.
> 
> ■ In-flight refueling and autothrottle (automatic cruise control).
> 
> ■ Air Strike: Mica IR and EM.
> 
> ■ Ground Air Strike:
> Conventional bombs, bombs, laser-guided bombs, Black Shaheen cruise missile, reconnaissance pod, and Shehab laser identification pod.
> 
> In this program, two specifications are particularly noteworthy in view of the modular avionics of an unusual nature and countermeasures. Aside from the Mirage 2000-9, only the Rafale, F-22, and F-35/JSF aircrafts are equipped with this type of ground-breaking IT architecture. When it comes to countermeasures, it opens up new horizons by adopting interference technology.
> 
> Unprecedented conversion process
> 
> Production and retrofitting in France and the United Arab Emirates
> The upgrade of the UAE AF&AD Mirage 2000 to the Mirage 2000-9 at Al Dhafra called for an unparalleled industrial action plan. Conversion involves two different processes, an overhaul and the retrofit itself, that are combined simultaneously. The retrofit of the first two aircraft was carried out in Istres, France, between 2001 and 2003 in order to validate the industrial process in conditions similar to those to be established at Al Dhafra. Since April 2002, these teams left Istres and were gradually transferred to the United Arab Emirates to begin the conversion of the remaining 28 aircraft.
> 
> Collaboration Challenges
> 
> An ambitious combat program such as the Mirage 2000-9 naturally includes a major component of logistical support. Besides Dassault Aviation, Thales and Snecma Moteurs, many companies such as Smiths, Elettronica, MBDa France / UK / US and Sogitec are directly involved in the following services:
> ■ Test equipment and spare parts.
> ■ Prepare task / response systems.
> ■ User documentation in paper and electronic form.
> ■ Practical and theoretical training for pilots and mechanics in France and Abu Dhabi.
> ■ Training Resources - 6 flight simulators and 140 training modules.
> 
> This already impressive list would however be incomplete if Level 3 maintenance were not included. As part of the agreement, all necessary resources (boxes, tools, spare parts, documentation) have been installed on the premises of the UAE company, Jamco. Since 2000, this company has been concerned with the maintenance of the third level of airframe equipment (hydraulics, flight controls, oxygen, landing gear, etc.).
> The company has created a real transportation program thanks to the "door to door" service. Logistics also includes secure communications between our various establishments and the Al Dhafra region.
> 
> Exceptional collaborative effort for success
> Technical challenge.
> 
> https://www.dassault-aviation.com/w...iles/2012/08/Mirage_2000-9_special_issue1.pdf



How come the transfer won't be easy


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> How come the transfer won't be easy


You've got to transfer their specific logistics and simulators with them.. meaning new training for both Moroccan and Egyptian ground crews.. it might be easier for Egypt since it owns the Rafale.. but much more difficult for Morocco..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> You've got to transfer their specific logistics and simulators with them.. meaning new training for both Moroccan and Egyptian ground crews.. it might be easier for Egypt since it owns the Rafale.. but much more difficult for Morocco..



Could be a logistical nightmare in that way


----------



## The SC

Egypt is said to be in talks with several South Korean defense companies for the transfer and localization of technologies used to produce ground-based radar systems.







The Egyptian Army is said to be in the process of procuring patrol and combat vehicles from Arquus.






TR


https://www.sipri.org/sites/default/files/2020-10/bp_2010_egyptian_military_spending.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Could be a logistical nightmare in that way



More or less..because by that time the Moroccan Mirage F1s will be retired..they are upgraded to the level of Mirage 2000-5..


*Mirage F1 MF2000 ASTRAC*

In 2005, the RMAF started the 350 million euro *MF2000 Dassault Mirage F1 upgrade program*, which has overhauled 27 Mirage F1s (F1CH, F1EH and F1EH-200) to the level of Mirage 2000-5 to improve survivability for the MF2000..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> More or less..because by that time the Moroccan Mirage F1s will be retired..they are upgraded to the level of Mirage 2000-5..
> 
> 
> *Mirage F1 MF2000 ASTRAC*
> 
> In 2005, the RMAF started the 350 million euro *MF2000 Dassault Mirage F1 upgrade program*, which has overhauled 27 Mirage F1s (F1CH, F1EH and F1EH-200) to the level of Mirage 2000-5 to improve survivability for the MF2000..



It would probably even be best to skip it all together or sell it forward


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> It would probably even be best to skip it all together or sell it forward


It is not something to skip.. it is in fact a very valuable and potent fighter...
The Mirage 2000-9 is a 4+ generation fighter, adding an AESA radar to it will make it a 4++ generation.. and this is possible for Morocco theough Usrael and also possible for Egypt through South Korea..


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @The SC i hope we get most of the mirages and only a small amount goes to morroco, just saying that cause we need em more



Honestly, the EAF needs to do what it needs to do for itself without any regard to the UAE and the UAE's dealings. If the UAE is doing X, that's fine, the EAF can and should do Y if that's the better option for the EAF as it stands. The EAF has been way ahead of the UAEAF since 2013 as far as acquisitions. And it's quite obvious that Egypt's heavy and assertive procurement of the Rafale opened the door for that aircraft in all markets it's currently flourishing in, including India which named the Rafale as the winner of its MMRCA contender but never was able to establish a contract until well after the EAF had bought its first batch of 24 in 2013-15, which then spawned Qatar's purchase of 36 and then almost simultaneously, the EAF buys 30 more of the F-3R Standard almost right along the same time India finally settles its MMRCA contract.

Now the UAE goes out and buys 80 F4 Rafales because you know there is some issue with that POS F-35, without a doubt and suddenly we're begging to be recipients for their fleet of left-over Mirage-2000/9's? 

What Egypt and the EAF need to do ATM is essentially look within, not look to what the UAE is going to be scrapping off. There are some MAJOR issues at hand in the EAF that need addressing immediately before one even thinks outside of anything involving the EAF specifically..

1) The current, and future acquisition status of the SU-35's to me, is the most concerning question at hand. The answer to that is the most important at the moment, not who's going to get the UAE's M2K's/9?! Once that's figured out, then the rest can be decided but IMO, even with either SU-35 scenario, I can confidentially say that the UAE Mirages 2Ks do not belong in the EAF even if they are offered for 0 $. 

The old school would undoubtedly say "oh the EAF doesn't owe anyone any explanation and in the military we trust blah blah blah. Well, guess what bro, I call bull shit and a half! These aren't the old days and what we were promised as a fully purchased fleet of anywhere from 26 to 29 or even 30 of the latest and greatest SU-35SEs which were not only painted and tested, they were supposedly in the process of delivery!!!! A7A!? Eh el 5alwassa el metnaka de? lmao!?!??! I mean seriously?! WTF is going on with those aircraft? We even saw the news of Shoukry going to the US to meet that little scrawny rat Blinken specifically about CAATSA and they never gave us a single bit of news regarding the outcome?! I looked in every single trustworthy Arabic source and there was NOTHING! Shame on them. This is the crap of the old days we despised with a passion and never thought we would see that crap again. That is the number 1 priority right now is to figure out where the EAF stands with the procurement of the 29 Su-35SE. 

2) For the sake of discussion, let's assume that they're still in the works (which I do find a bit hard to believe at this point and am quite disappointed that the brass wasn't able to work the US out of the grips it had on it) and that the EAF has lost quite possibly its best, or 2nd best aircraft which was going to open the door wide open for much bigger and better things. Ultimately, those were the much more important elements to the Su-35SE deal than the aircraft itself. So the EAF has lost A LOT in this by succumbing to the US. Shame on them again. The hypersonic missiles, weapons in general, 5th and 6th gen technology and aircraft, drones, lasers, ToT, Su-57/75 and the list is beyond impressive, all lost because of the lack of leadership. Shameful and when we praise, we praise and defend and give them their due. But when they fail so extraordinarily like this, they need to be piled on like they deserve it, especially when they don't have the courage to tell us what the status is. And before anyone gets on their high horse, yes, we do deserve to hear the status because we support them. 

3) Now that we know the Su-35SE has most likely canned and was buried in the desert sand, it's time to look at other alternatives. While the EAF is still no slouch as far as the Rafale is concerned and will in fact end up with 54 aircraft which is no small amount either, they don't need the UAE's charity of the 2009s. And I'll tell you why.

Another member who was pretty knowledgeable but had a bad attitude before he left made a very important point regarding the EAF's procurement of the MiG-29M/M2. He questioned the future outlook of that aircraft. We knew it was morphing into the MiG-35 and eventually absorbing 5th generation elements etc. and that at the time, it made a very, very, very decent and rapid replacement for the old MiGs and F-7s and such aircraft that needed quick modernization in the fleet plus open the future doors we just mentioned. The F-16 has similar qualities as well, obviously since both were molded around the same time and from almost the same cloth. Not to mention that along with the Rafale, it suddenly gave the EAF BVR capability. An important factor but I don't give that much credence as many on this forum do. After decades of understanding numerous factors and tactics in the field while at the same time, talking to actual pilots, BVR is great but it's not the do all end all. That said, at least the question of where was the MiG-29M/M2 going within the EAF's future was answered and satisfactorily. 

Now we knew where the EAF was moving and structuring which was an excellent plan of action and coming together very nicely until the Su-35 FIASCO! And I'm putting that lightly TBH with you, my bro. It's a disaster of epic proportions but just like almost anything else, when one door slams shut, another almost always opens up.

I'm sure you remember my insistence on retiring the entire current fleet of EAF Mirage 2000s (which IMO, if they even reached 15 active ones would be a miracle in its own. I honestly think the number is barely around 10 active units. That said, why put so much stock into such an old platform? Even the UAE ones coming in (if that is the case), why accept them if even the UAE is pushing them aside?

Yes, there's a major reason for that in that the platform is literally obsolete in more ways than one. Yeah I know we all love the old delta beauty and all that good stuff but why is our direction lower in aspect ratio than the UAE's? Wasn't it bad enough when our F-16s were pushed and relegated to recon duties in Yemen because the block 40s they sent there were so missing & lacking compared to the Saudi F-15s, the UAE's block 60 and especially the Saudi Typhoons? That was a MAJOR kick in the teeth and a huge embarrassment to the EAF. Now had they sent the Blck 52s, they would've had a lot more to play with, but they didn't for certain reasons and those reasons show them as not nearly at the same level interoperability-wise to the RSAF and UAE platforms. They had the Rafales to send but they didn't and were probably weary of throwing that bird in the furry at the time as they probably weren't ready, as well as the GCC birds in general were all US-built ones including the E3 Sentry AWACs the RSAF AND the UAE were probably using that as well and it made for a little difficult EAF integration, including with the Rafale into a series of war dangerous war sorties without a lot of preliminary work that they just didn't have the time for.

So, that brings me back to my suggestion to you and anyone else interested here in this critical subject about what to do with the 10 EAF Mirage 2000s (0) and I say 0 because they were the first to be built. They simply get folded in half and put away for a rainy day if needed and now without the loss of the monetary aspect of the $2.2 billion dedicated to the Sukhois or maybe less because the EAF will have to assume some responsibility for the cowardness they've displayed against the US and lost the SU-35 and will have to pony up some percentage of cash to the Russians, but still, will save some money and we can guess somewhere around half.

Ok, now with $1 billion saved and the Italian offer of 24 Eurofighter Typhoon Tranch 4 with the latest and greatest equipment (including the terrific IRST-SL A2A BVR missile AND METEOR) and AESA radar in the CAPTOR E and a slew of deadly weaponry including the terrific, towed decoys and EW suite and PLUG THEM RIGHT INTO THE MIRAGE 2000 CAVE!!!! That is what they need to do and do it immediately along with the rest of the Italian mega deal to take advantage of any and all the superb, priced down equipment Italy was willing to offer in that deal.

THAT is where the EAF needs to smarten up and go out and get the BEST, just like the UAE and Saudiya (and even Egypt) does except every once in a while, you hear these stories about going BACKWARDS and nothing drives me crazier!

This is what they need to do and let Morrocco be more than happy to absorb the entire fleet of UAE M2Ks from the UAE (if it wants and makes more sense to them) and stay away from the mentality of scraps. Be on par or better and now the EAF can get in there and be interoperable on several levels, not just in one. This is the answer now with the SU-35SE blown to smithereens thanks to the disappointing lack of solid and strong leadership.















These are mostly all the British ones which are no good and we would want nothing to do with them, sorry. But their Google pics are nice enough. These Brit platforms are half used and old Tranches that negate a huge part of the primary concept I am trying to convey of the "latest and greatest" in all aspects of acquiring the latest and greatest in aviation technology aspect ratios to your surrounding peers.





The Saudis were on it from the start. The way they crossed their Typhoons with their huge fleet of F-15s and their ELINT/SIGINT/AWACs was remarkable to say the least and THAT is EXACTLY what the EAF needs to do, not accept charity just for the sake of charity or adding to current rosters (which at first makes a lot of sense but is the WORST thing to do) or expanding a dying breed? De 7agat men khara ya3ni bsra7a.






And the best part of all this is the specific duties of the Egyptian Mirage 2000s as special operations fighter units engaged in secret warfare and unknows to many missions (especially headed westward) etc. will be taken over about as easily and simply as chewing bubble gum with these beauties in the Typhoons. (How many times have we seen them without their colors and insignias? Because they're actively doing the really dirty work. So why not award them with the best of the best? And then some! Then in one hour, they can be retrofitted to engage in large, 20-ship formations with Rafales and AWACs and interoperable IFF and SATCOMs as well as share pods and several links for missile course adjustments with just about any local or GCC aircraft. This is what needs to be done. Sorry for the lengthy post, but who's with me and if you're against me, please do say why.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Honestly, the EAF needs to do what it needs to do for itself without any regard to the UAE and the UAE's dealings. If the UAE is doing X, that's fine, the EAF can and should do Y if that's the better option for the EAF as it stands. The EAF has been way ahead of the UAEAF since 2013 as far as acquisitions. And it's quite obvious that Egypt's heavy and assertive procurement of the Rafale opened the door for that aircraft in all markets it's currently flourishing in, including India which named the Rafale as the winner of its MMRCA contender but never was able to establish a contract until well after the EAF had bought its first batch of 24 in 2013-15, which then spawned Qatar's purchase of 36 and then almost simultaneously, the EAF buys 30 more of the F-3R Standard almost right along the same time India finally settles its MMRCA contract.
> 
> Now the UAE goes out and buys 80 F4 Rafales because you know there is some issue with that POS F-35, without a doubt and suddenly we're begging to be recipients for their fleet of left-over Mirage-2000/9's?
> 
> What Egypt and the EAF need to do ATM is essentially look within, not look to what the UAE is going to be scrapping off. There are some MAJOR issues at hand in the EAF that need addressing immediately before one even thinks outside of anything involving the EAF specifically..
> 
> 1) The current, and future acquisition status of the SU-35's to me, is the most concerning question at hand. The answer to that is the most important at the moment, not who's going to get the UAE's M2K's/9?! Once that's figured out, then the rest can be decided but IMO, even with either SU-35 scenario, I can confidentially say that the UAE Mirages 2Ks do not belong in the EAF even if they are offered for 0 $.
> 
> The old school would undoubtedly say "oh the EAF doesn't owe anyone any explanation and in the military we trust blah blah blah. Well, guess what bro, I call bull shit and a half! These aren't the old days and what we were promised as a fully purchased fleet of anywhere from 26 to 29 or even 30 of the latest and greatest SU-35SEs which were not only painted and tested, they were supposedly in the process of delivery!!!! A7A!? Eh el 5alwassa el metnaka de? lmao!?!??! I mean seriously?! WTF is going on with those aircraft? We even saw the news of Shoukry going to the US to meet that little scrawny rat Blinken specifically about CAATSA and they never gave us a single bit of news regarding the outcome?! I looked in every single trustworthy Arabic source and there was NOTHING! Shame on them. This is the crap of the old days we despised with a passion and never thought we would see that crap again. That is the number 1 priority right now is to figure out where the EAF stands with the procurement of the 29 Su-35SE.
> 
> 2) For the sake of discussion, let's assume that they're still in the works (which I do find a bit hard to believe at this point and am quite disappointed that the brass wasn't able to work the US out of the grips it had on it) and that the EAF has lost quite possibly its best, or 2nd best aircraft which was going to open the door wide open for much bigger and better things. Ultimately, those were the much more important elements to the Su-35SE deal than the aircraft itself. So the EAF has lost A LOT in this by succumbing to the US. Shame on them again. The hypersonic missiles, weapons in general, 5th and 6th gen technology and aircraft, drones, lasers, ToT, Su-57/75 and the list is beyond impressive, all lost because of the lack of leadership. Shameful and when we praise, we praise and defend and give them their due. But when they fail so extraordinarily like this, they need to be piled on like they deserve it, especially when they don't have the courage to tell us what the status is. And before anyone gets on their high horse, yes, we do deserve to hear the status because we support them.
> 
> 3) Now that we know the Su-35SE has most likely canned and was buried in the desert sand, it's time to look at other alternatives. While the EAF is still no slouch as far as the Rafale is concerned and will in fact end up with 54 aircraft which is no small amount either, they don't need the UAE's charity of the 2009s. And I'll tell you why.
> 
> Another member who was pretty knowledgeable but had a bad attitude before he left made a very important point regarding the EAF's procurement of the MiG-29M/M2. He questioned the future outlook of that aircraft. We knew it was morphing into the MiG-35 and eventually absorbing 5th generation elements etc. and that at the time, it made a very, very, very decent and rapid replacement for the old MiGs and F-7s and such aircraft that needed quick modernization in the fleet plus open the future doors we just mentioned. The F-16 has similar qualities as well, obviously since both were molded around the same time and from almost the same cloth. Not to mention that along with the Rafale, it suddenly gave the EAF BVR capability. An important factor but I don't give that much credence as many on this forum do. After decades of understanding numerous factors and tactics in the field while at the same time, talking to actual pilots, BVR is great but it's not the do all end all. That said, at least the question of where was the MiG-29M/M2 going within the EAF's future was answered and satisfactorily.
> 
> Now we knew where the EAF was moving and structuring which was an excellent plan of action and coming together very nicely until the Su-35 FIASCO! And I'm putting that lightly TBH with you, my bro. It's a disaster of epic proportions but just like almost anything else, when one door slams shut, another almost always opens up.
> 
> I'm sure you remember my insistence on retiring the entire current fleet of EAF Mirage 2000s (which IMO, if they even reached 15 active ones would be a miracle in its own. I honestly think the number is barely around 10 active units. That said, why put so much stock into such an old platform? Even the UAE ones coming in (if that is the case), why accept them if even the UAE is pushing them aside?
> 
> Yes, there's a major reason for that in that the platform is literally obsolete in more ways than one. Yeah I know we all love the old delta beauty and all that good stuff but why is our direction lower in aspect ratio than the UAE's? Wasn't it bad enough when our F-16s were pushed and relegated to recon duties in Yemen because the block 40s they sent there were so missing & lacking compared to the Saudi F-15s, the UAE's block 60 and especially the Saudi Typhoons? That was a MAJOR kick in the teeth and a huge embarrassment to the EAF. Now had they sent the Blck 52s, they would've had a lot more to play with, but they didn't for certain reasons and those reasons show them as not nearly at the same level interoperability-wise to the RSAF and UAE platforms. They had the Rafales to send but they didn't and were probably weary of throwing that bird in the furry at the time as they probably weren't ready, as well as the GCC birds in general were all US-built ones including the E3 Sentry AWACs the RSAF AND the UAE were probably using that as well and it made for a little difficult EAF integration, including with the Rafale into a series of war dangerous war sorties without a lot of preliminary work that they just didn't have the time for.
> 
> So, that brings me back to my suggestion to you and anyone else interested here in this critical subject about what to do with the 10 EAF Mirage 2000s (0) and I say 0 because they were the first to be built. They simply get folded in half and put away for a rainy day if needed and now without the loss of the monetary aspect of the $2.2 billion dedicated to the Sukhois or maybe less because the EAF will have to assume some responsibility for the cowardness they've displayed against the US and lost the SU-35 and will have to pony up some percentage of cash to the Russians, but still, will save some money and we can guess somewhere around half.
> 
> Ok, now with $1 billion saved and the Italian offer of 24 Eurofighter Typhoon Tranch 4 with the latest and greatest equipment (including the terrific IRST-SL A2A BVR missile AND METEOR) and AESA radar in the CAPTOR E and a slew of deadly weaponry including the terrific, towed decoys and EW suite and PLUG THEM RIGHT INTO THE MIRAGE 2000 CAVE!!!! That is what they need to do and do it immediately along with the rest of the Italian mega deal to take advantage of any and all the superb, priced down equipment Italy was willing to offer in that deal.
> 
> THAT is where the EAF needs to smarten up and go out and get the BEST, just like the UAE and Saudiya (and even Egypt) does except every once in a while, you hear these stories about going BACKWARDS and nothing drives me crazier!
> 
> This is what they need to do and let Morrocco be more than happy to absorb the entire fleet of UAE M2Ks from the UAE (if it wants and makes more sense to them) and stay away from the mentality of scraps. Be on par or better and now the EAF can get in there and be interoperable on several levels, not just in one. This is the answer now with the SU-35SE blown to smithereens thanks to the disappointing lack of solid and strong leadership.
> 
> View attachment 800195
> 
> 
> View attachment 800196
> 
> 
> View attachment 800197
> 
> These are mostly all the British ones which are no good and we would want nothing to do with them, sorry. But their Google pics are nice enough. These Brit platforms are half used and old Tranches that negate a huge part of the primary concept I am trying to convey of the "latest and greatest" in all aspects of acquiring the latest and greatest in aviation technology aspect ratios to your surrounding peers.
> View attachment 800198
> 
> 
> The Saudis were on it from the start. The way they crossed their Typhoons with their huge fleet of F-15s and their ELINT/SIGINT/AWACs was remarkable to say the least and THAT is EXACTLY what the EAF needs to do, not accept charity just for the sake of charity or adding to current rosters (which at first makes a lot of sense but is the WORST thing to do) or expanding a dying breed? De 7agat men khara ya3ni bsra7a.
> 
> View attachment 800200
> 
> 
> And the best part of all this is the specific duties of the Egyptian Mirage 2000s as special operations fighter units engaged in secret warfare and unknows to many missions (especially headed westward) etc. will be taken over about as easily and simply as chewing bubble gum with these beauties in the Typhoons. (How many times have we seen them without their colors and insignias? Because they're actively doing the really dirty work. So why not award them with the best of the best? And then some! Then in one hour, they can be retrofitted to engage in large, 20-ship formations with Rafales and AWACs and interoperable IFF and SATCOMs as well as share pods and several links for missile course adjustments with just about any local or GCC aircraft. This is what needs to be done. Sorry for the lengthy post, but who's with me and if you're against me, please do say why.


I'm with you on most and disagree on some!

First of all I'm not that pessimistic about the SU-35 SEs.. Maybe Sisi wants to show them at the opening of new capital.. or many other valuable reason(s)..Unless the US have agreed on the sale of the F-35 to Egypt.. which sounds and seems a lil" farfetched ..

There is also the K-52K, the T-90 MS, the Mistral equipments that we haven't heard more of for a while, but we do know one thing is that the Egyptian armed forces are very discreet about their systems, sometimes for years.. till they appear in exercises and fully operational.. The Tor and the Buk are good examples.. I see the delay concerning these (delayed deliveries) systems is primarily due to integration in the C-4I and C-5I.. This alone takes hundreds of thousands if not millions of programming lines..

Second The Emarati Mirage 2k9 are very modern and quite sophisticated (but the rumors about Morocco getting all 68 of them might have been initiated by the refusal of Egypt to show interest in them..).. I would be good to see the EAF with 2 squadrons of the Mirage (if the EAF see it fit).. especially for those anonymous missions.. this will not take from the value of procuring the Italian Typhoons who can be used in more demanding missions.. it is just a positive plus..


















As for the Typhoon it won't be less than the Kuwaiti ones of *Tranche 3A*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> I'm with you on most and disagree on some!
> 
> First of all I'm not that pessimistic about the SU-35 SEs.. Maybe Sisi wants to show them at the opening of new capital.. or many other valuable reason(s)..Unless the US have agreed on the sale of the F-35 to Egypt.. which sounds and seems a lil" farfetched ..
> 
> There is also the K-52K, the T-90 MS, the Mistral equipments that we haven't heard more of for a while, but we do know one thing is that the Egyptian armed forces are very discreet about their systems, sometimes for years.. till they appear in exercises and fully operational.. The Tor and the Buk are good examples.. I see the delay concerning these (delayed deliveries) systems is primarily due to integration in the C-4I and C-5I.. This alone takes hundreds of thousands if not millions of programming lines..
> 
> Second The Emarati Mirage 2k9 are very modern and quite sophisticated (but the rumors about Morocco getting all 68 of them might have been initiated by the refusal of Egypt to show interest in them..).. I would be good to see the EAF with 2 squadrons of the Mirage (if the EAF see it fit).. especially for those anonymous missions.. this will not take from the value of procuring the Italian Typhoons who can be used in more demanding missions.. it is just a positive plus..


Yeah no, egypt ain't giving up the su35 se all for nothing, wouldn't make sense since Russia is the closest to egypt militarily speaking. Egypt is one of only 2 nations in the world to have top access to Russian military news and tech, the other is China. The top brass knows more than us, so they probs have an ace up their sleeves. Possibly gonna take em in once things get more dicey in the political world as a distraction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*UAE: Investments in its defense industry in Egypt*

During the Egypt Defense Exposition (EDEX 2021) in Cairo, it was learned that the UAE has created a $14 billion investment fund to support its defense industry activities in Egypt, through different defense sectors.


TR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt new military deals with local manufacturing from Spain and Greece*


----------



## Foinikas

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Army is said to be in the process of procuring patrol and combat vehicles from Arquus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TR
> 
> 
> https://www.sipri.org/sites/default/files/2020-10/bp_2010_egyptian_military_spending.pdf


Oh man Arquus makes some nice stuff! I wish we had some Griffons in our army. This vehicle that you posted here,looks pretty nice too. I like it! And I'll bet it's great on Egyptian terrain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

And didn't egypt take delivery of 17 Su35s already?


----------



## The SC

New picture of SU-35 SE.. Egyptian flag???


----------



## The SC

*France supports Egypt for building a laser defense system..*

It seems that the system is the Helma-P laser System, a multi-use laser weapon..











*HELMA-P* is a high-powered laser system designed to counter, detect and track asymmetric threats
Identify and neutralize stationary and moving targets such as drones, missiles, artillery and mortars.
The system can be repaired or integrated into military vehicles, military ships and robots, and can be linked
to Command and Control Systems (C2) as well as Battle Management Systems (BMS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is negotiating advanced South Korean submarines*

After President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi’s meeting with the head of a South Korean company, it is likely and expected that Egypt will contract new advanced diesel-electric submarines to Korea in the Doosan class and come in different versions up to 3700 tons, which are equivalent to the German Type-214 submarines, some of which are equipped with vertical launch cells .

The details of the potential deal were not mentioned in terms of numbers or amount.

About 8 months ago, the Tactical Report, an intelligence website that specializes in providing intelligence on the Middle East, reported that there was talk that Egyptian officials had held, during the past months, three meetings with executives from the French shipbuilder Naval Group to finalize their plans. Scorpene 2000-class submarine deal.

What reinforces this is that Egypt has prepared a basin specialized in the manufacture and maintenance of submarines, which was said to have been completed on May 25th.

The site said that Egypt is also close to signing a deal with France for Scorpion 2000 submarines, with local manufacturing inside the new basin, and it will be the first of its works.

However, it seems that the deal has not yet been completed, and Egypt may have switched direction towards South Korea, especially after showing the flexibility of transferring the technology of its weapons to Egypt, unlike the French.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> *Egypt is negotiating advanced South Korean submarines*
> 
> After President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi’s meeting with the head of a South Korean company, it is likely and expected that Egypt will contract new advanced diesel-electric submarines to Korea in the Doosan class and come in different versions up to 3700 tons, which are equivalent to the German Type-214 submarines, some of which are equipped with vertical launch cells .
> 
> The details of the potential deal were not mentioned in terms of numbers or amount.
> 
> About 8 months ago, the Tactical Report, an intelligence website that specializes in providing intelligence on the Middle East, reported that there was talk that Egyptian officials had held, during the past months, three meetings with executives from the French shipbuilder Naval Group to finalize their plans. Scorpene 2000-class submarine deal.
> 
> What reinforces this is that Egypt has prepared a basin specialized in the manufacture and maintenance of submarines, which was said to have been completed on May 25th.
> 
> The site said that Egypt is also close to signing a deal with France for Scorpion 2000 submarines, with local manufacturing inside the new basin, and it will be the first of its works.
> 
> However, it seems that the deal has not yet been completed, and Egypt may have switched direction towards South Korea, especially after showing the flexibility of transferring the technology of its weapons to Egypt, unlike the French.


France should do egypt a solid give those advanced subs to us originally for the aussies


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> France should do egypt a solid give those advanced subs to us originally for the aussies


The Scorpene 2000 is enough.. it depends on how much ToT the French are ready to pass to Egypt..
This might be why there are negotiations with SK also ..just to compare the ToT % each one is willing to provide the EN with.. and there are other technicalities too..obviously..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Another surprise appeared at EDEX 2021 that not many people have noticed the full extent of.. and it was the new Egyptian drone model “Agile Flying - EAB 3A” and note well that it is a copy “3A”, that is, there may be several copies of the same model, which is an exact copy of the Emirati “Yabhon HMD” drone. Although what is said about the Egyptian drone ( EAB-3 A) is that it is just a target drone, but the Emirati versions have models for reconnaissance or work as a suicide drone that kills enemy drones.. It is the first drone of its kind in the world that works with this new concept, which is the ability to hunt down and destroy moving air targets, and of course it will be able to work against moving targets, whether in the air, sea or land.


Yabhon HMD






It was said during EDEX 2021 that it is Produced by an Egyptian company whose owner is an Emirati investor .. meaning that Egypt acquired the leading Emirati company in the field of manufacturing drones, “ADCOM System”.. So we can expect other models of drones produced by the "Adcom System", to appear..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> *Egypt is negotiating advanced South Korean submarines*
> 
> After President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi’s meeting with the head of a South Korean company, it is likely and expected that Egypt will contract new advanced diesel-electric submarines to Korea in the Doosan class and come in different versions up to 3700 tons, which are equivalent to the German Type-214 submarines, some of which are equipped with vertical launch cells .
> 
> The details of the potential deal were not mentioned in terms of numbers or amount.
> 
> About 8 months ago, the Tactical Report, an intelligence website that specializes in providing intelligence on the Middle East, reported that there was talk that Egyptian officials had held, during the past months, three meetings with executives from the French shipbuilder Naval Group to finalize their plans. Scorpene 2000-class submarine deal.
> 
> What reinforces this is that Egypt has prepared a basin specialized in the manufacture and maintenance of submarines, which was said to have been completed on May 25th.
> 
> The site said that Egypt is also close to signing a deal with France for Scorpion 2000 submarines, with local manufacturing inside the new basin, and it will be the first of its works.
> 
> However, it seems that the deal has not yet been completed, and Egypt may have switched direction towards South Korea, especially after showing the flexibility of transferring the technology of its weapons to Egypt, unlike the French.



Do they come with Torpedo capability?


----------



## Battlion25

*Egypt to host its first naval defense expo in 2022*








Egypt to host its first naval defense expo in 2022


But there’s no shortage of regional defense shows already on the books for the next two years.




www.defensenews.com


----------



## The SC

The "Africa Intelligence" magazine said that the Italian company Leonardo is about to sell the M-345 advanced training aircraft to the Egyptian Air Force.

The magazine pointed out that this deal is part of a huge arms deal between Italy and Egypt that includes 4 FREMM frigates (Italy has already delivered two of them to Egypt in December 2020), 20 maritime patrol ships, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon fighters, and 20 training aircraft from M-346 aircraft and one satellite.






The magazine confirmed that Egypt is in need to obtain this type of training aircraft to train Egyptian pilots, especially after Cairo signing to obtain 30 additional Rafale fighters and the possibility of obtaining Eurofighter Typhoon fighters, which necessitates obtaining an advanced training aircraft that keeps pace with the advanced fighters that Egypt obtained ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> The "Africa Intelligence" magazine said that the Italian company Leonardo is about to sell the M-345 advanced training aircraft to the Egyptian Air Force.
> 
> The magazine pointed out that this deal is part of a huge arms deal between Italy and Egypt that includes 4 FREMM frigates (Italy has already delivered two of them to Egypt in December 2020), 20 maritime patrol ships, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon fighters, and 20 training aircraft from M-346 aircraft and one satellite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The magazine confirmed that Egypt is in need to obtain this type of training aircraft to train Egyptian pilots, especially after Cairo signing to obtain 30 additional Rafale fighters and the possibility of obtaining Eurofighter Typhoon fighters, which necessitates obtaining an advanced training aircraft that keeps pace with the advanced fighters that Egypt obtained ..



Unnecessary purchase it already has enough trainers


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> Unnecessary purchase it already has enough trainers


These are the most advanced in the world, even Usrael bought them to train its F-35 pilots..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Do they come with Torpedo capability?


Are you serious? HaHaHa


----------



## Gomig-21

Titanium100 said:


> Unnecessary purchase it already has enough trainers



It has enough trainers for academy graduates and field training etc. These are beyond simulators for the actual aircraft which they can mimic simply by the switch of a button, especially if they have their minds set on the Typhoon FGR4, which seems to be the case. 

The more the US punks around and attacks the legitimacy of the Su-35SE as it has been (it's pretty obvious what's going on only the hardened fellas are still hanging in there) and even the UAE gave the US the middle finger AFTER it was approved for 50 crappy F-35 brochure models and ten reapers because it's had enough of the US' attempt at not only controlling full weapons hegemony, but to dictate what these buyers can and can't do with its weapons. Glad to see someone finally stand up to the bully and tell them FY. I was hoping it would be Egypt with the Sukhois but it appears we chickened out! Shame on us and our leadership in charge. I'm fully disappointed at the way they handled that and lost it!

If they had any ounce of self-respect, start inducting the aircraft and show some frigging balls that you weren't swayed by the threat of a couple million $ in aid money and sanctions threats that would've never materialized with Egypt's outside powers. Instead, they folded like a cheap paper bag in the most classless and wimpy possible way. I've honestly lost all respect for the brass of the Armed Forces.

No wonder a small craphole like the UAE has the respect of the world! Because it can tell the US to suck it and stick it where the sun don't shine. unlike the group that works for us that can't even update us with any viable action because they're nothing but a bunch of cowards. Shameful.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It has enough trainers for academy graduates and field training etc. These are beyond simulators for the actual aircraft which they can mimic simply by the switch of a button, especially if they have their minds set on the Typhoon FGR4, which seems to be the case.
> 
> The more the US punks around and attacks the legitimacy of the Su-35SE as it has been (it's pretty obvious what's going on only the hardened fellas are still hanging in there) and even the UAE gave the US the middle finger AFTER it was approved for 50 crappy F-35 brochure models and ten reapers because it's had enough of the US' attempt at not only controlling full weapons hegemony, but to dictate what these buyers can and can't do with its weapons. Glad to see someone finally stand up to the bully and tell them FY. I was hoping it would be Egypt with the Sukhois but it appears we chickened out! Shame on us and our leadership in charge. I'm fully disappointed at the way they handled that and lost it!
> 
> If they had any ounce of self-respect, start inducting the aircraft and show some frigging balls that you weren't swayed by the threat of a couple million $ in aid money and sanctions threats that would've never materialized with Egypt's outside powers. Instead, they folded like a cheap paper bag in the most classless and wimpy possible way. I've honestly lost all respect for the brass of the Armed Forces.
> 
> No wonder a small craphole like the UAE has the respect of the world! Because it can tell the US to suck it and stick it where the sun don't shine. unlike the group that works for us that can't even update us with any viable action because they're nothing but a bunch of cowards. Shameful.


Bro..According to the official report on Russia's arms exports, Egypt has received until the year 2020 .. 5 Su-35 fighters, 52 modified MiG-29 fighters, and R-73/R-77 Gogo missiles.







This is an official report on military exports from Russia ..Something similar to the US Congress bulletin for arms deals..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Are you serious? HaHaHa



I was being serious and I know it is dumb


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> I was being serious and I know it is dumb


The thing is that torpedoes are the main weapon of conventional submarines.. there are add-ons of course now a days like land striking missiles, drones, air defence...etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> The thing is that torpedoes are the main weapon of conventional submarines.. there are add-ons of course now a days like land striking missiles, drones, air defence...etc..



Why doesn't Egypt look towards the east for military purchases and cooperations such as Indonesia, Pakistan and Malaysia


----------



## PDW

Alas, that source is not as official as it may look like. It seems to say confirm that the 1st 5 Su-35s produced for Egypt were ready in mid-2020.
However, there are some indications they may be stored in Russia awaiting actual delivery.
So the only good proof for the deal being implemented as planned and thus actual deliveries to Egypt would be some good pictures of the aircraft in Egypt. Like we have pictures of Mig-29, Ka-52 and Rafale with SCALP cruise missile.
Anyone has seen anything?




The SC said:


> Bro..According to the official report on Russia's arms exports, Egypt has received until the year 2020 .. 5 Su-35 fighters, 52 modified MiG-29 fighters, and R-73/R-77 Gogo missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an official report on military exports from Russia ..Something similar to the US Congress bulletin for arms deals..





The SC said:


> Bro..According to the official report on Russia's arms exports, Egypt has received until the year 2020 .. 5 Su-35 fighters, 52 modified MiG-29 fighters, and R-73/R-77 Gogo missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an official report on military exports from Russia ..Something similar to the US Congress bulletin for arms deals..


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## PDW

Cool! Any more info on where and when?



Zarvan said:


> View attachment 801207


----------



## joker88

Many of the Sawjwi property in Egypt and there are many sources so there are no visible arrival for any of them for the second payment of 2 months, while his witness and speech, I was not seen as Egypt, I was not like to be manipulated in the news here.


----------



## Gomig-21

PDW said:


> Cool! Any more info on where and when?



Yeah sure, it's called one of the worst photoshopped pics ever. The reason we're going to start seeing a lot more of these is because of the super doubt that is filing the air because of the way the Armed Forces have handled this fiasco, at their own peril! Instead of being upfront with what is going on, they have such tremendous power (and they do a lot of good with that power there's no doubt about that) that they can simply say nothing or say just enough to keep everyone quiet etc. and get away with it.

Well, that used to be the way of the old EGY military that we despised just as much, and we saw a huge change with the way they handled that crap with when they bought the MiG-29Ms and Ka-52s and even the super long range digital radars among many other things.

Once they've been dealt a tough proposition that we all thought they were prepared to deal with it like a legitimate, military and not be abused by the US since Egypt holds a tremendous number of cards and can play this game at their advantage to the max, they've curled into the corner like an embarrassment.

@The SC , bro, I realize that information is all out there in several different forms that such and such deals and even deliveries were made, but you and I know quite well they don't mean anything until we actually see an official statement from the EAF with a video of the aircraft going in and out of their hangers and all the usual stuff they do at induction. You know quite well that I give them all the credit (and then some) when they do that right thing), but when they crap all over themselves like Shoukry did with Blinkin and we saw NOTHING come out of that meeting (you can even check every single local news like I did and sadly you won't find anything) then I have no problem putting them and the entire Egyptian Armed Forces right where they belong, which is in the gutter of crap for the way they've handled this particular situation.

What's even worst is that a few days, weeks or months down the road and in fact they don't all go to Algeria instead and they do in fact all of a sudden show up in Egyptian colors, the opinion will not have changed as to how they bungled this whole thing like a seriously dysfunctional group of dilapidated delinquents.

This is not some BUK SAM system, or a short, ranged TOR 1 they felt like hiding for 4 stupid years and for what?!?!?!?! What good did that ever achieve for them?!?! Ok, so they proved they can play hide and seek with some of their equipment woooptdoo! That was the dumbest and least impressive thing and IMO worked against them because now people using the same excuse with 29 Su-35SEs? Seriously?! Are we playing in some children's playground? Absolutely ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah sure, it's called one of the worst photoshopped pics ever. The reason we're going to start seeing a lot more of these is because of the super doubt that is filing the air because of the way the Armed Forces have handled this fiasco, at their own peril! Instead of being upfront with what is going on, they have such tremendous power (and they do a lot of good with that power there's no doubt about that) that they can simply say nothing or say just enough to keep everyone quiet etc. and get away with it.
> 
> Well, that used to be the way of the old EGY military that we despised just as much, and we saw a huge change with the way they handled that crap with when they bought the MiG-29Ms and Ka-52s and even the super long range digital radars among many other things.
> 
> Once they've been dealt a tough proposition that we all thought they were prepared to deal with it like a legitimate, military and not be abused by the US since Egypt holds a tremendous number of cards and can play this game at their advantage to the max, they've curled into the corner like an embarrassment.
> 
> @The SC , bro, I realize that information is all out there in several different forms that such and such deals and even deliveries were made, but you and I know quite well they don't mean anything until we actually see an official statement from the EAF with a video of the aircraft going in and out of their hangers and all the usual stuff they do at induction. You know quite well that I give them all the credit (and then some) when they do that right thing), but when they crap all over themselves like Shoukry did with Blinkin and we saw NOTHING come out of that meeting (you can even check every single local news like I did and sadly you won't find anything) then I have no problem putting them and the entire Egyptian Armed Forces right where they belong, which is in the gutter of crap for the way they've handled this particular situation.
> 
> What's even worst is that a few days, weeks or months down the road and in fact they don't all go to Algeria instead and they do in fact all of a sudden show up in Egyptian colors, the opinion will not have changed as to how they bungled this whole thing like a seriously dysfunctional group of dilapidated delinquents.
> 
> This is not some BUK SAM system, or a short, ranged TOR 1 they felt like hiding for 4 stupid years and for what?!?!?!?! What good did that ever achieve for them?!?! Ok, so they proved they can play hide and seek with some of their equipment woooptdoo! That was the dumbest and least impressive thing and IMO worked against them because now people using the same excuse with 29 Su-35SEs? Seriously?! Are we playing in some children's playground? Absolutely ridiculous.


The Egyptian Air Force plans to acquire more Su-35 fighters
*October 19, 2021 *
Reports from Cairo indicate that the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) will receive a new batch of Sukhoi Su35 fighters from the Russian company JSC Sukhoi. The same reports indicate that this comes as part of a new Egyptian-Russian deal that was signed at the beginning of 2021.

Egypt will receive eight additional Su-35 fighters as well as flight training simulators.

In addition, the Russian company JSC Sukhoi will send a team of specialists to provide engineering support.
The team will be stationed at armed forces bases to carry out repairs and provide logistical support for the new and previously acquired Su35 fighters in Egypt. Russia is expected to deliver the new Su35 fighters within four to five months. However, the exact date of delivery is still unknown,

Currently, JSC Sukhoi is adjusting the internal program of fighters, at the request of the Armed Forces Command.
In fact, Egypt requested that the fighter program be made more compatible with the Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center (RISC2), which is used to communicate and coordinate between different types of aircraft.
Sources close to the situation say that Egypt has encountered difficulties in integrating the Su35 in RISC2.






According to some news at EDEX 2021, delivery will go on till 2023 or beyond..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471456912034123781%D8%9Ft%3Daw4gai5dhSUAc5TTEUBzFQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471454544735490058

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> View attachment 801371
> View attachment 801372
> View attachment 801373
> View attachment 801374
> View attachment 801375
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471456912034123781%D8%9Ft%3Daw4gai5dhSUAc5TTEUBzFQ
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471454544735490058


The Egyptian IRIS-T SL GBAD Contract is likely to be as follows:

- 10 *IRIS-T SLX* Long Range GBAD
- 7* IRIS-T SLM* GBAD Medium Range
- 6 *IRIS-T SLS* GBAD Short Range

German class advanced air defense with different ranges and heights, consisting of *23 batterie*s of IRS-T variants..

IRIS-T SLS: Short range12 km and 8 km altitude
IRIS-T SLM: Medium range 40 km, altitude 20 km
IRIS-T SLX: version: Long range 80 km and 30 km altitude






The old federal government under Chancellor Angela Merkel approved two sensitive arms exports to Egypt shortly before the change of government. This emerges from a letter from the then Minister of Economic Affairs Peter Altmaier (CDU) to Bundestag President Bärbel Bas (SPD), which is available to the German Press Agency. First the "Spiegel" reported about it.

The letter is dated December 7th, the day before the swearing-in of the new cabinet and the handover of Merkel to Olaf Scholz (SPD) in the Chancellery.

In the letter, Altmaier informs about a total of three arms exports that the Federal Security Council has approved:

- Thyssenkrupp Marine Systems is allowed to deliver three MEKO A-200 EN frigates to Egypt.

- The Baden-Württemberg company Diehl Defense has been approved to deliver 16 air defense systems of the type IRIS-T SLS / SLX to Egypt..

https://latestpagenews.com/news/sho...ment-approved-still-sensitive-arms-exports-2/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PDW

Hiding a Buk or hiding a 24 Su-35, indeed two very different things. And photoshopped, not really a surprise. So we can agree that all signs are that nothing has been delivered to Egypt yet.




Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah sure, it's called one of the worst photoshopped pics ever. The reason we're going to start seeing a lot more of these is because of the super doubt that is filing the air because of the way the Armed Forces have handled this fiasco, at their own peril! Instead of being upfront with what is going on, they have such tremendous power (and they do a lot of good with that power there's no doubt about that) that they can simply say nothing or say just enough to keep everyone quiet etc. and get away with it.
> 
> Well, that used to be the way of the old EGY military that we despised just as much, and we saw a huge change with the way they handled that crap with when they bought the MiG-29Ms and Ka-52s and even the super long range digital radars among many other things.
> 
> Once they've been dealt a tough proposition that we all thought they were prepared to deal with it like a legitimate, military and not be abused by the US since Egypt holds a tremendous number of cards and can play this game at their advantage to the max, they've curled into the corner like an embarrassment.
> 
> @The SC , bro, I realize that information is all out there in several different forms that such and such deals and even deliveries were made, but you and I know quite well they don't mean anything until we actually see an official statement from the EAF with a video of the aircraft going in and out of their hangers and all the usual stuff they do at induction. You know quite well that I give them all the credit (and then some) when they do that right thing), but when they crap all over themselves like Shoukry did with Blinkin and we saw NOTHING come out of that meeting (you can even check every single local news like I did and sadly you won't find anything) then I have no problem putting them and the entire Egyptian Armed Forces right where they belong, which is in the gutter of crap for the way they've handled this particular situation.
> 
> What's even worst is that a few days, weeks or months down the road and in fact they don't all go to Algeria instead and they do in fact all of a sudden show up in Egyptian colors, the opinion will not have changed as to how they bungled this whole thing like a seriously dysfunctional group of dilapidated delinquents.
> 
> This is not some BUK SAM system, or a short, ranged TOR 1 they felt like hiding for 4 stupid years and for what?!?!?!?! What good did that ever achieve for them?!?! Ok, so they proved they can play hide and seek with some of their equipment woooptdoo! That was the dumbest and least impressive thing and IMO worked against them because now people using the same excuse with 29 Su-35SEs? Seriously?! Are we playing in some children's playground? Absolutely ridiculous.





Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah sure, it's called one of the worst photoshopped pics ever. The reason we're going to start seeing a lot more of these is because of the super doubt that is filing the air because of the way the Armed Forces have handled this fiasco, at their own peril! Instead of being upfront with what is going on, they have such tremendous power (and they do a lot of good with that power there's no doubt about that) that they can simply say nothing or say just enough to keep everyone quiet etc. and get away with it.
> 
> Well, that used to be the way of the old EGY military that we despised just as much, and we saw a huge change with the way they handled that crap with when they bought the MiG-29Ms and Ka-52s and even the super long range digital radars among many other things.
> 
> Once they've been dealt a tough proposition that we all thought they were prepared to deal with it like a legitimate, military and not be abused by the US since Egypt holds a tremendous number of cards and can play this game at their advantage to the max, they've curled into the corner like an embarrassment.
> 
> @The SC , bro, I realize that information is all out there in several different forms that such and such deals and even deliveries were made, but you and I know quite well they don't mean anything until we actually see an official statement from the EAF with a video of the aircraft going in and out of their hangers and all the usual stuff they do at induction. You know quite well that I give them all the credit (and then some) when they do that right thing), but when they crap all over themselves like Shoukry did with Blinkin and we saw NOTHING come out of that meeting (you can even check every single local news like I did and sadly you won't find anything) then I have no problem putting them and the entire Egyptian Armed Forces right where they belong, which is in the gutter of crap for the way they've handled this particular situation.
> 
> What's even worst is that a few days, weeks or months down the road and in fact they don't all go to Algeria instead and they do in fact all of a sudden show up in Egyptian colors, the opinion will not have changed as to how they bungled this whole thing like a seriously dysfunctional group of dilapidated delinquents.
> 
> This is not some BUK SAM system, or a short, ranged TOR 1 they felt like hiding for 4 stupid years and for what?!?!?!?! What good did that ever achieve for them?!?! Ok, so they proved they can play hide and seek with some of their equipment woooptdoo! That was the dumbest and least impressive thing and IMO worked against them because now people using the same excuse with 29 Su-35SEs? Seriously?! Are we playing in some children's playground? Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Gomig-21

PDW said:


> Hiding a Buk or hiding a 24 Su-35, indeed two very different things. And photoshopped, not really a surprise. So we can agree that all signs are that nothing has been delivered to Egypt yet.



Well, the delivery aspect can be argued as to how many units might've already made the trip and are put away, as in locked up behind several doors since there are a few credible sources that have made the claim of 5 already delivered plus a possible 12 more. I think that is as far as things went until the US stuck its filthy greedy finger in there and made the EAF go into the position it did. The latter is the sad part as I'm sure the overwhelming majority of us would've cheered them on and fully supported them had they told the US to go to hell and take CAATSA with them. But they've done nothing on the sort.

The sad part of all this is if you look at all my contributions, they've been nothing but well-deserved because they've always come through and with surprises. But then they take us for a ride and not even make a statement, that's when they'll get criticized from today until they make good either on this one or the next one. We've always given them excellent credit when deserved, but they also deserve their share of criticism when they screw things up royally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDW

I think the sources that say 5 delivered (in 2020) refer to the delivery by the factory to a base in Russia. The question if they moved on from there to Egypt and if not why not. It is possible that they remain in Russia while Egyptian pilots are trained etc. But that is just speculation.



Gomig-21 said:


> Well, the delivery aspect can be argued as to how many units might've already made the trip and are put away, as in locked up behind several doors since there are a few credible sources that have made the claim of 5 already delivered plus a possible 12 more. I think that is as far as things went until the US stuck its filthy greedy finger in there and made the EAF go into the position it did. The latter is the sad part as I'm sure the overwhelming majority of us would've cheered them on and fully supported them had they told the US to go to hell and take CAATSA with them. But they've done nothing on the sort.
> 
> The sad part of all this is if you look at all my contributions, they've been nothing but well-deserved because they've always come through and with surprises. But then they take us for a ride and not even make a statement, that's when they'll get criticized from today until they make good either on this one or the next one. We've always given them excellent credit when deserved, but they also deserve their share of criticism when they screw things up royally.


----------



## The SC

Good choices on the Egyptian part, frankly, the Egyptian armament recently is impressive, especially in terms of the radars that were contracted in the last decade from the European and Russian parties, a really great lineup..

Egypt's compass in developing its armed forces began to become clear ..

For the navy, the large ships from Europe, and a decision to design and manufacture corvettes hulls and missile boats entirely locally, armed with European technology (radars,missiles...etc)..

And now for the first time heading to East Asia with Tanks and Howitzers and the joint production of the wonderful Korean gun, even if it is a step ten years late, but the gun is excellent..

The Korean tank is also excellent and is considered the most recent tank on the production lines in the world and has not completed a decade of service in the Korean army.. It remains distinct With a package of technical equipment, a distinctive millimeter radar and great situational awareness capabilities that make it an excellent tank.. it is the best contract that can be obtained..

There is actually an existing cooperation with Thales to manufacture drones or some parts of the drones, such as the observation and vision system of the drones that appeared in the last exhibition..

Also for the drones, Egypt is in negotiations now with the Italian company Leonardo, in accordance with the emergence of the possibility of Egypt contracting of the Aermacchi M-346 advanced trainer plane..

With regard to the cooperation of guided munitions, a large and extensive cooperation has already been concluded with the sisterly UAE in the field of guided and smart munitions and drones, where an investment fund value of 14 billion dollars that has been established in Egypt..

Also, some French newspapers showed that Egypt wants devices to manufacture missile/bomb guiding systems to convert unguided missiles to guided ones.. The Arab Organization for Industrialization is the one who is supervising this deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

After it was shown at EDEX 2021, Egypt received requests to sell the Egyptian ghost sniper suit, which changes colors like a chameleon depending on the nature of the place where the fighter wearing it is. 

The Egyptian military suit is distinguished by the fact that it can not be detected by infrared rays or radars, and its colors change automatically.. It is used in rugged places without being detected.. 







The Egyptian invention was made by the experts and engineers of the Military Technical College..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

A distinctive shot of the multi-role fighter Rafale of the Egyptian Air Force armed with 6 AASM-Hammer bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

After this system entered service with the Egyptian Air Defense Forces and subjected it to tests and rigorous examination against all potential air threats, whether typical or atypical, this system won the admiration of all Egyptian army experts. And this is not only for the reasons currently mentioned in all global and Arab military sites of being the most powerful European air defense system in terms of technological development or that it is not subject to interference due to its highly complex revolutionary guidance system and the negative searches in the missile head, which allows it to intercept its targets without the enemy feeling it Or its high fire density of up to 48 missiles per battery, in addition to its unique aerodynamic design and its highly advanced engine equipped with TVC technology, which allows the missile to pursue the fastest, flexible and dynamic targets at the lowest altitudes in the world and an unprecedented reaction speed as soon as it is launched from Vertical launchers at 360-degree angles, which is a very important feature in making the blind area around any battery close to zero. This is the weakness that modern suppression weapons, including suicide drones, have exploited in achieving their recent successes.

And everything we mentioned above is not the most important reason. When this system was tested in Egypt, the Egyptian Air Defense Forces confirmed that it is the best system in the world capable of working against the atypical threats that have recently appeared on the battlefield around the world. The German system is rightly considered a (drone hunter) of all types and models, whether reconnaissance, armed or suicide bombers. In addition to its superior ability to confront the munitions to suppress air defenses, whether anti-radiation missiles, smart bombs, or modern cruise missiles, and even possesses the capabilities of anti-to-ground tactical missiles or modern missile launchers equipped with smart warheads.

All this made this system the “strong bodyguard” for the rest of the air defense systems operating in the Egyptian Air Defense Forces, with a protection circle with a diameter of up to 80 km in the (SLM) version and 160 km in the latest version (SLX), meaning that it will cover the blind area of all defense systems The long- and medium-range aerial systems that operate at a ceiling height and higher range and are located within the coverage circle with efficiency and intensity are the best in the world and in complete silence. When linked to the early warning network, they will act as a silent killer capable of addressing the latest armament systems in the world specialized to extinguish air defenses, whether anti-radiation missiles or Drones of all kinds, tactical ballistic missiles, or advanced smart rocket launchers. This is, of course, in addition to shooting down all fighters and helicopters of all shapes and sizes, and even being able to shoot down high-speed anti-ship missiles.

Source: Egyptian Defense











Guidance and navigation: 

GPS / Inertial Navigation (INS) 

A radio frequency (RF) data link is integrated to transmit target data from an external radar to the missile in flight 

Infrared high-precision passive seeker is integrated for missile guidance






Max speed Mach 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Air Force plans to acquire more Su-35 fighters
> *October 19, 2021 *
> Reports from Cairo indicate that the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) will receive a new batch of Sukhoi Su35 fighters from the Russian company JSC Sukhoi. The same reports indicate that this comes as part of a new Egyptian-Russian deal that was signed at the beginning of 2021.
> 
> Egypt will receive eight additional Su-35 fighters as well as flight training simulators.
> 
> In addition, the Russian company JSC Sukhoi will send a team of specialists to provide engineering support.
> The team will be stationed at armed forces bases to carry out repairs and provide logistical support for the new and previously acquired Su35 fighters in Egypt. Russia is expected to deliver the new Su35 fighters within four to five months. However, the exact date of delivery is still unknown,
> 
> Currently, JSC Sukhoi is adjusting the internal program of fighters, at the request of the Armed Forces Command.
> In fact, Egypt requested that the fighter program be made more compatible with the Radar Integration and Surveillance Command Center (RISC2), which is used to communicate and coordinate between different types of aircraft.
> Sources close to the situation say that Egypt has encountered difficulties in integrating the Su35 in RISC2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to some news at EDEX 2021, delivery will go on till 2023 or beyond..



join AZM as joint-venture


----------



## The SC

Egypt and Japan are said to be holding negotiations on a project to procure maritime search radars for surface and submersible vehicles, in favor of the Egyptian Navy.






TR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The featured shot is of a multi-role Rafale fighter aircraft of the Egyptian Air Force. The photo shows the Rafale armed with 6 AASM-Hammer bombs, an acronym for Armement Air-Sol Modulaire. 

These French-made bombs are manufactured by the Safran company, and Egypt owns this bomb within the framework of the Rafale aircraft deal. It is guided by the inertial navigation system INS, the Global Positioning System (GPS), or by infrared IR or by laser. The method of guidance varies according to the bomb version. 

The range of the bomb reaches more than 60 km if it was thrown from high altitudes, and it reaches a range of 15 km if it was thrown from low altitudes. Its weight varies according to the nature and type of the mission. Its weight ranges between 125 kg, 250 kg, 500 kg and 1000 kg. It features Fire and Forget quality..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


> Egypt and Japan are said to be holding negotiations on a project to procure maritime search radars for surface and submersible vehicles, in favor of the Egyptian Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TR



could it be for the new corvettes…?


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> could it be for the new corvettes…?


Yes of course and even for future projects.. Japan is one of the most advanced countries in Radar technology.. apparently it was the first in the world to test and implement an AESA radar on its F2 fighters..a version of the US F-16 but a little bigger..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*WORLD AIR FORCES 2022*

Scroll down for EAF.. nice surprise..

https://www.flightglobal.com/download?ac=83735

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

And still developing to a blue water navy.. that is the objective!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The Minister of Military Production discusses with a Korean official the latest developments in the manufacture of the K2 main battle tank and the K9 howitzer *​





December 22 21

Minister Morsi clarified that during the meeting, the latest developments in joint cooperation were discussed and topics that could be cooperated with the Korean companies working in similar manufacturing fields were discussed, on top of these topics was the study of the possibility of cooperation with the Korean side in the joint manufacture of the K2 main battle tank, as well as the joint manufacture of the K9 howitzer ..

The Minister of the Defense Procurement Administration Program “DAPA” in South Korea indicated that the cooperation that is taking place now between the Korean and Egyptian side is the best ever since the beginning of joint cooperation, which recently extended to include various fields, especially the defense industries.

https://almalnews.com/وزير-الإنتاج-الحربى-يبحث-مع-مسئول-كورى/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Caracal and AIO have a joint agreement according to a deleted article from Tacticalreport.com

If a factory could be setup in Egypt, Caracal 816 could become the standard rifle hopefully.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Egypt: Almaz-Antey and Mera Deal*







Russian Arms Industry Company Almaz-Antey is said to be about to sign a deal with the Egyptian armed forces regarding a militarized version of the multi-position observation system (MPOS) "Mera" and Global Navigation Satellite System (GLONASS) military and communication equipment. 

TR






http://www.almaz-antey.ru/en/osnovnaya-produktsiya-grazhdanskaya-naznacheniya/mpos-mera/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

Philip the Arab said:


> Caracal and AIO have a joint agreement according to a deleted article from Tacticalreport.com
> 
> If a factory could be setup in Egypt, Caracal 816 could become the standard rifle hopefully.


It is one of my dreams for Egyptian armed forces


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> It is one of my dreams for Egyptian armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Israeli sites confirm the German air defense system IRIS-T deal to Egypt, and that it can be linked to the long-range S-300V4 system ..






In fact the acquisition of IRIS-T SL GBAD Family will improve the Egyptian air defense capabilities by having a layered and integrated air defense network through which those GBAD systems will form a layered coverage against any aerial threats within different ranges/altitudes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, the delivery aspect can be argued as to how many units might've already made the trip and are put away, as in locked up behind several doors since there are a few credible sources that have made the claim of 5 already delivered plus a possible 12 more. I think that is as far as things went until the US stuck its filthy greedy finger in there and made the EAF go into the position it did. The latter is the sad part as I'm sure the overwhelming majority of us would've cheered them on and fully supported them had they told the US to go to hell and take CAATSA with them. But they've done nothing on the sort.
> 
> The sad part of all this is if you look at all my contributions, they've been nothing but well-deserved because they've always come through and with surprises. But then they take us for a ride and not even make a statement, that's when they'll get criticized from today until they make good either on this one or the next one. We've always given them excellent credit when deserved, but they also deserve their share of criticism when they screw things up royally.








CATSAA came up in 2017 and Egypt signed the SU-35SE deal in 2018..means they did not care about the US law and they did not feel like it concerned them at all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

It's confirmed! Egypt has purchased a new batch of BAE systems state-of-art Commander-SL long-range air defense radars, on the sidelines of #EDEX2021.










The SC said:


> *The Minister of Military Production discusses with a Korean official the latest developments in the manufacture of the K2 main battle tank and the K9 howitzer *​
> View attachment 802718
> 
> 
> December 22 21
> 
> Minister Morsi clarified that during the meeting, the latest developments in joint cooperation were discussed and topics that could be cooperated with the Korean companies working in similar manufacturing fields were discussed, on top of these topics was the study of the possibility of cooperation with the Korean side in the joint manufacture of the K2 main battle tank, as well as the joint manufacture of the K9 howitzer ..
> 
> The Minister of the Defense Procurement Administration Program “DAPA” in South Korea indicated that the cooperation that is taking place now between the Korean and Egyptian side is the best ever since the beginning of joint cooperation, which recently extended to include various fields, especially the defense industries.
> 
> https://almalnews.com/وزير-الإنتاج-الحربى-يبحث-مع-مسئول-كورى/
> 
> View attachment 802716
> 
> 
> View attachment 802717


The Egyptian K9 will be a special version dubbed *K9EGY









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

In order to completely turn into blue-waters navy, the EN will not only need to introduce new warships and submarines, but also it will be in need for support vessles as Auxiliary Oiler Replenishment ships, Minesweepers and LPDs or LSDs to create a real amphibious assault force.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472998630126718992
RFA Fort Austin auxiliary solid stores ships has been transferred to the UK Cammell laird shipyard for refurbishment work prior delivery to the Egyptian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt's Octagon in the New Capital .. It's not limited to an Army HQ only, but also an Integrated Strategic Command Center through which all the vital institutions of the state will be managed under any circumstances.. The Octagon will be an iconic symbol of the New Egyptian State.







The State Strategic Command Center extends over a total area of 22,000 acres and it includes 13 zones, each one has its own specific role. The Center's key element is the Octagon which is composed of eight outer octagon-shaped buildings, with two more main buildings at its hub.

The State Strategic Command Center includes:
1) Defense Operations Coordination Center.
2) Unified Strategic Data Center which stores all the data of the state institutions. 
3) Control Center of the Strategic Network, which will control the administrative body of the state. 
4) State Utilities Management and Operation Center. This center will control the infrastructure of the state agencies and facilities. 
5) Telecommunications Network Control Center, which ensures the stability of communications nationwide. 
6) Emergencies & Safety Control Center.
7) Weather Forecast Center which prepares the state and its institutions in case of any natural calamities, disasters. 
8) The Strategic Storage Facilities, which will secure large quantities of the country's needs of strategic goods & stuff. 

It has been planned to establish an integrated 4G city within the State Strategic Center to include different types of residential compounds, recreational zones, hospitals, hotels, educational, religious, cultural institutions, and an airport. 

The Egyptian State Strategic Command Center is being guarded by different means of protection & combat units including two brigades of the Egyptian Republican Guard which were transferred from their facilities in Cairo to the New Capital. (Source: President Al-Sisi)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> Egypt's Octagon in the New Capital .. It's not limited to an Army HQ only, but also an Integrated Strategic Command Center through which all the vital institutions of the state will be managed under any circumstances.. The Octagon will be an iconic symbol of the New Egyptian State.
> 
> View attachment 803126



Is this city shaped like an octagon? What is the purpose behind this design?


----------



## The SC

@Battlion25











The Center's key element (in red) is the Octagon which is composed of eight outer octagon-shaped buildings, with two more main buildings at its hub.


----------



## The SC

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> @Battlion25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Center's key element (in red) is the Octagon which is composed of eight outer octagon-shaped buildings, with two more main buildings at its hub.



What is the population capacity of this city?


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> What is the population capacity of this city?


This is a small part of the new capital city that can hold 6 million inhabitants..so it might have a capacity of 500 000 personnel max..


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> This is a small part of the new capital city that can hold 6 million inhabitants..so it might have a capacity of 500 000 personnel max..



6 million that is alot? Because when I have seen the city design from above it doesn't look like it fits 6 million perhaps I was thinking somewhere 2-3 million max


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> 6 million that is alot? Because when I have seen the city design from above it doesn't look like it fits 6 million perhaps I was thinking somewhere 2-3 million max


The new capital is huge..what you have seen on videos is just phase one..


----------



## ARCH٤R

Philip the Arab said:


> Caracal and AIO have a joint agreement according to a deleted article from Tacticalreport.com
> 
> If a factory could be setup in Egypt, Caracal 816 could become the standard rifle hopefully.


Here is rather a “confirmation” that Tactical Report released a piece involving Caracal and Egypt.







Titanium100 said:


> 6 million that is alot? Because when I have seen the city design from above it doesn't look like it fits 6 million perhaps I was thinking somewhere 2-3 million max


 The is yet more and more infrastructure to be built and completed. Egypt’s ministries will move there (along with inhabitants) before it’s fully complete. 
There is also private companies that have their plans in the new capital, in addition to more residential districts being built between New Cairo and NAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> CATSAA came up in 2017 and Egypt signed the SU-35SE deal in 2018..



It is pointless why is this talked about so much. CATSAA is nonesense if it doesn't force upon India then it doesn't apply to anyone and everyone should reject it. If India avoids CATSAA it is nonesense nobody will respect it because we live in multi-polar world now where losing allies could be their demise meaning holding on every inch of an important ally means alot to them now as they are getting even pressured in Europe now and the last thing they want is people leaving in masses over to the other side.. They are desperate to preserve allies now to not allow the balance to shift entirely..

The world is changing. China-Russia are making serious push now for new world order as you can tell by the pressure in Europe is an indiction that times have changed we live in an entirely different world. Including China's launch of that hypersonic glide vehichle this is a weakened US that can't effort losing allies especially in the mid-section example If Egypt was to withdraw it's alliance could be bad for them stragetically


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian "Type 209/1400 mod" submarines are armed with Marine torpedo SeaHake mod4 DM2A4 .. a dual-purpose and fibre-optic wire-guided heavy-weight torpedo.






It is the latest heavy torpedo developed by Atlas Electronics, which is considered one of the means of strategic deterrence for Egypt, it has a range of 140 km, which is considered the largest range of a torpedo in the world.

The DM2A4 Sea Hack torpedo carries a warhead containing 260 kg of PBX, which has an explosive force equivalent to the strength of 460 kg of TNT.

The propulsion of SeaHake mod4 features the unique modular battery system and an electric motor with very low self noise. It provides high speed and long range combined with exceptional stealth characteristics. The digital sonar system features the unrivalled conformal array and is able to master complex scenarios. It manages multiple targets while identifying and suppressing any kind of jammers and decoys.

The fully digitized signal processing hardware leads to a broad frequency range and optimal beam former algorithms. Long acquisition range and high resolution of the torpedo sonar are achieved. Multiple targets can be separated and targets can be classified. Moreover the wide angular coverage of the sonar provides the full operational picture instantaneously.

The electric propulsion system, together with skew glass-fibre reinforced plastic (GRP) propellers ensures silent operation across the whole operating envelope. This minimizes the probability of counter-detection and provides optimum sensor performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The new version of the Egyptian Monitoring, Command and Control Center *(RISC3) *2021






Showed at EDEX last, it is an upgraded version of RISC2 that was shown at EDEX-2018, but the new version can be used both militarily and civilly... 

The center can receive its information from 24 different radars that track up to 2000 targets and follow up the movement plans of 1000 targets. It can be operated in just 5 minutes. The center has been tested for 18,000 continuous hours. No problems or malfunctions have been detected in it during two continuous years. It also has a firewall to protect cyber-data. Zeta-2H

Showed at EDEX last, it is an upgraded version of RISC2 that was shown at EDEX-2018, but the new version can be used both militarily and civilly... 

*(Zeta-2H) *





The first version of the RISC2 system was manufactured by Military Production, while the new version was manufactured by the Arab Organization for Industrialization.

* (RISC2)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amun

The SC said:


>



is that an old graph…?!
where is the scalpe EG…?!


----------



## The SC

Amun said:


> is that an old graph…?!
> where is the scalpe EG…?!


Yes it is..there was no Scalp and no Meteor yet probably in the phase of development.. But the main point of bringing the graph here is to show that the Rafale can carry 4 Exocet missiles..because too many people were adamant it could carry only one Exocet missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian FMC Ahmed Fadel heavy attack missile launcher of the RKA-32 *Molniya* class






This heavy attack missile launcher of the Egyptian Navy serves the Egyptian Southern Fleet, and entered service in August 2016.

It is armed with a 76.2 mm AK-176M automatic multi-role main gun with a range of 15.7 km.. This cannon can deal with sea and air targets, and its fire density is 120 rounds per minute.

The Egyptian RKA-32 *Molniya* class is armed with 4 surface-to-surface anti-ship missiles P270 *Moskit-E* with a range of 120 km and a heavy warhead weighing 300 kg. This missile is characterized by ultrasonic velocity/high speed of Mach 2.5 - 3, which makes it difficult for the defense systems of the target ships to intercept it..






This missile can fly at a height of 20 meters above sea level and then drop to 7 meters in its final stages. It works with inertial navigation and then active radar. It is intended to destroy cruisers, destroyers and frigates. 

The Egyptian launch is armed with SA-18 Igla short-range air defense missiles, which operate with infrared guidance, with a range of 5.2 km and a maximum height of 3.5 km. 

The launch is also armed with two 30 mm AK-630M cannons designed to destroy air and sea threats nearby, especially cruise missiles and speedboats. The fire density of one cannon is 5000 rounds per minute, and the firing range is 4 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Amun said:


> is that an old graph…?!
> where is the scalpe EG…?!



Actually it shows the very first stage of the SCALP EG set of cruise missiles in the Apache. Take a look at the Air to Ground munitions, my bro, and you'll see the 3 spots in the original Rafale capable of carrying the Apache which then I suppose morphed into the Storm Shadow and the US stuck its usual finger nails and nose into the whole thing and slowly slowly MBDA was able to pull away and eventually come out with the "US-component-free- all MBDA Francais SCALP EG." 








Battlion25 said:


> It is pointless why is this talked about so much.



With all due respect, Battlion25, saying something like you just did completely undermines one's possible understanding of not only the current volatility of the situation -- vis a vis CAATSA -- and its implications on the Egyptian military as a result of this deal, but the entire history of the US' involvement in the Egyptian military and how much of a hegemony it has on it. The historical background, the fact they're using it to its fullest as Blinkin requested a meeting with our foreign minister (Shoukry) SPECIFICALLY on maintaining CAATSA within the framework of the supposed "agreed upon" matter when it came to the Su-35SEs. And they had the meeting about a month ago we posted about it and guess what? We never heard one iota of the result and you know what? As an Egyptian, that pisses me off to no end!!!!

Why does it PISS ME OFF to no end? Because this was EXACTLY the reason the Egyptian Armed Forces made all those previous purchases, based on the concept of eventually having not only the diplomatic and economic strength, capability and most importantly, the wherewithal to give the US the middle finger and say NOPE, sorry, we are going to purchase what we deem is necessary for the EAF and will not be subjected to any more outside influences specifically from the United States! We all applauded that right here on this forum and all other forms of media outlets spoke of it etc. They promised us relief from these specific issues that have plagued, consumed and crippled the Egyptian Armed Forces since prior to the Soviet/US conversion of early 1980s.

Let's see, they went out and bought:

- 50 Ka-52K attack hellos from Russia
- 46 MiG 29M/M2 fighter jets which introduced all the latest Russian BVR air to air missiles. That was more of a hit on the fleet of F-16s
- S-300VM although there are several reports out there that every one of those batteries has been put in storage because of not only CAATSA, but because the land-grabbing thieves to the north of us have nothing close to that to protect themselves. So they made MANY stinky complaints about Egypt's possession of those missiles and there is a strong possibility that they are in a major storage complex. If there is any truth to that (and there is quite a bit to support it I hate to break it to all my brothers.......) then I can only tell you this issue, with or without CAATSA has much larger consequences that have come back to bite the EAF in MANY more ways than one. This is A LOT more dangerous than any of you here seem to want to accept which baffles me when all I'm getting is "oh the Su-35 contract was signed on such and such date" and the other is "why are we talking about CAATSA?" Fellas, please wake up and smell reality!!! Something very bad has happened and all of you have chosen nothing but to stick your heads under the pillow for now in hopes it passes.

Interesting how we're hearing so much about the German IRIST-T-SL and all associated systems recently, isn't it?

So, I could get into a lot more but suffice it to say, there are AT LEAST 22 Sukhoi 35SEs that have reached final testing and have been photographed in Russia just floating around with nowhere to go. Not a single statement from the Ruskies, but more importantly, what we were told by this great military that there will no longer be any influence from the US as to what it can purchase or not and yet all we have seen so far is NOTHING! That, sir, is cowardice! Now I already said this before and you can go back to 2016 when I joined this forum (I'm actually 55 YO and have been around a long time cheering and critiquing the actions of this military) and when they do something good, we have nothing but praise and applaud them. But when they display nothing but this ineptitude in front of the entire world, it's despicable, degrading and insulting and older guys like myself who've been around for a lot longer than you younglings have had it!

That is why it's important to come out here and be honest, not hide behind the transparent veil of diplomatically and politically FAILED strength the EAF has shamelessly displayed. They've done nothing but show us that exact ineptitude we've feared they've not been able to shake off after promising us that is what they'll be doing! in that case, it's DESPICABLE and I will always be here to call them out when they screw it up. They pull it off, they get praise. They suck at it, they get criticized until the cows come home. So yes, we will talk about CAATSA and how OUR Egyptian Military is doing NOTHING to avert looking like an incapable doormat and frankly, an embarrassment in what they promised all of us that they were doing everything in the opposite to show the US that it will not be dependent on what it says and who and what Egypt can buy from, yet it has slipped right back under the door gap to that despicable behavior we were promised it would never do it again. At least I am honest with myself and telling everyone who reads this the truth about what I see. I'm not trying to hide behind any glimpse of possibility that the EAF doesn't care what the US has to say about this LOL! Every single thing points to the exact opposite and frankly, it SUCKS!

I hope I'm wrong and even if I am, the way they've bungled this whole ordeal they deserve nothing but to be told where to go anyway! And that is to HELL! Simply for the way they've displayed that childish behavior like in the past 35 years and using the same tactic to get that result is nothing short of a disgrace. As Egyptians, we should stand up and call them out for their devious actions and NOT cover for them. The latter is even much worst.

PS. It doesn't matter one bit in our case what India does with the way it handles CAATSA. The two situations couldn't be more different and with much more different implications to one another.

The problem is VERY SEVERE for Egypt in that the entire portion of the Egyptian military that is completely dependent on US spare parts and availabilities or certain items along with user agreements and much much much more are MUCH MORE involved in the Egyptian military than in the Indian one.

The EAF has already been threatened that the entire fleet of F-16s will be ceased of spares and other things, the entire M1A1 fleet of tanks, all US-built armor and tactical armor will cease to have critical support (and that's just the initial portion of it) and there is much more that will go into effect. Does India have anything close to that?!?!?! Nope. So we knew easily that threat would come a year ago unless one is just hiding in the bushes and is completely unaware of the US' strength in crippling Egypt's US-bough military equipment and so to think the EAF didn't know the US would do that with this jackass of an administration? Is even much more embarrassing.

If anyone wants to tell me the EAF banked on the douchebag Trump's super promises like the F-35 LMFAO and many more phony baloney promises and that they would be carried and supported by Biden.........is much more delusional than I thought in the first place.

On a much less depressing note...... @Foinikas , great pic of Helenic SOF and because they're tough guys, they get their faces covered!  While the other fellas are EAF Helo pilots. Great pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt interested in MAL and MCP from BrahMos Aerospace*






Egypt is said to be interested in procuring the Defense Systems Mobile Autonomous Launchers and Mobile Command Posts from the Indo-Russian multinational aerospace and defense corporation BrahMos Aerospace.


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> The Egyptian FMC Ahmed Fadel heavy attack missile launcher of the RKA-32 *Molniya* class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This heavy attack missile launcher of the Egyptian Navy serves the Egyptian Southern Fleet, and entered service in August 2016.
> 
> It is armed with a 76.2 mm AK-176M automatic multi-role main gun with a range of 15.7 km.. This cannon can deal with sea and air targets, and its fire density is 120 rounds per minute.
> 
> The Egyptian RKA-32 *Molniya* class is armed with 4 surface-to-surface anti-ship missiles P270 *Moskit-E* with a range of 120 km and a heavy warhead weighing 300 kg. This missile is characterized by ultrasonic velocity/high speed of Mach 2.5 - 3, which makes it difficult for the defense systems of the target ships to intercept it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This missile can fly at a height of 20 meters above sea level and then drop to 7 meters in its final stages. It works with inertial navigation and then active radar. It is intended to destroy cruisers, destroyers and frigates.
> 
> The Egyptian launch is armed with SA-18 Igla short-range air defense missiles, which operate with infrared guidance, with a range of 5.2 km and a maximum height of 3.5 km.
> 
> The launch is also armed with two 30 mm AK-630M cannons designed to destroy air and sea threats nearby, especially cruise missiles and speedboats. The fire density of one cannon is 5000 rounds per minute, and the firing range is 4 km.



Seems like it is quite decently armed for it's size


----------



## Philip the Arab

Two 20-foot shelters hosted respectively the ground control station and the data link. How much the Jun 30 is a fully Egyptian development or not remains undisclosed, no comments being made by the company representatives. Some similarities may indicate a possible transfer of technology from the UAE, *however discrepancies in some physical measures and performance suggest that the Jun 30 should not be a blueprint copy of some existing drone.*

(I wonder about the armament it will be equipped with and if a joint program for jet powered UCAVs with the UAE is possible, I will discuss more on the topic later and tag memberd)


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Alright guys someone spill the tea for me here, are those su 35s really for egypt, because there are some allegedly unauthentic sources saying that Iran could scoop them up. I DONT WANT THAT JUST LIKE ANYONE ELSE HERE. There are a couple of youtube videos that say this news is indeed not correct, however I have to do some digging to get it back. All I know is that some have already arrived in egypt, and probs being kept super top secret in some way


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Here is one of the vids I could find, its in arabic though, so you'll have to know how to translate it


----------



## Battlion25

*Lebanon to start pipeline renovation to import Egyptian gas*


https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/lebanon-to-start-pipeline-renovation-to-import-egyptian-gas/2021/12/28/9243d036-67f5-11ec-9390-eae241f4c8b1_story.html



Interesting. I notice there was a meeting between Sisi and the president of Lebanon few months back after the collapse or rather should I say Lebanon fled to Egypt as the last chance of hope and saving of economy but it seems like the Egyptian have agree to and something else I noticed is that the Lebanese asked for security guaraantee from Egypt against militants.. The question is will Sisi deploy here if there is turmoil against the Lebanese government from militants


----------



## Battlion25

Philip the Arab said:


> Two 20-foot shelters hosted respectively the ground control station and the data link. How much the Jun 30 is a fully Egyptian development or not remains undisclosed, no comments being made by the company representatives. Some similarities may indicate a possible transfer of technology from the UAE, *however discrepancies in some physical measures and performance suggest that the Jun 30 should not be a blueprint copy of some existing drone.*
> 
> (I wonder about the armament it will be equipped with and if a joint program for jet powered UCAVs with the UAE is possible, I will discuss more on the topic later and tag memberd)



Was this a reply to someone care to further explain because it is out of context


----------



## The SC

The spokesman for the Egyptian Armed Forces, Gharib Abdel Hafez Gharib, published an annual report on the maneuvers carried out by the Egyptian forces in 2021.

And he wrote in a tweet on Twitter: "The Egyptian forces carried out nearly 41 military exercises, 29 of which were inside the national territory with Arab and Western countries."

He added: "The exercises came bilaterally with countries and joint with several countries, including Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Sudan, Jordan and Tunisia," noting that "the exercises with European countries were with Russia, the United States, Italy, Spain, Greece, France, as well as with India and Pakistan."







https://t.co/bSQ6eUCFO9

One of the principles of training work in the armed forces: "sweat in training saves blood in battle".., in addition to that, friction with different training schools add concepts and combat methods to the armed forces.

*Land, Sea and Air.. 41 military training for the Egyptian army in 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> The spokesman for the Egyptian Armed Forces, Gharib Abdel Hafez Gharib, published an annual report on the maneuvers carried out by the Egyptian forces in 2021.
> 
> And he wrote in a tweet on Twitter: "The Egyptian forces carried out nearly 41 military exercises, 29 of which were inside the national territory with Arab and Western countries."
> 
> He added: "The exercises came bilaterally with countries and joint with several countries, including Saudi Arabia, the UAE, Sudan, Jordan and Tunisia," noting that "the exercises with European countries were with Russia, the United States, Italy, Spain, Greece, France, as well as with India and Pakistan."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://t.co/bSQ6eUCFO9
> 
> One of the principles of training work in the armed forces: "sweat in training saves blood in battle".., in addition to that, friction with different training schools add concepts and combat methods to the armed forces.
> 
> *Land, Sea and Air.. 41 military training for the Egyptian army in 2021*



India and Pakistan taking part in these exercises sounds strange


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> India and Pakistan taking part in these exercises sounds strange


Why strange?
Exercises are open between friends and allies..

Pakistan exercises with Turkey an Iran, India with Usrael, the US with almost everyone.. and so on..

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lockheed Martin, announced on its Twitter account that the Egyptian contract to develop Apache attack helicopters has entered into force.

It is worth noting that the contract, worth $2.3 billion, includes the development of the entire Egyptian fleet of 43 helicopters to the latest version, Ah-64E Guardian, and includes 10 new helicopters of this type ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

So no one will say anything about su35?


----------



## AmirPatriot

Hello. I think you guys know what brings me here.

If it's any consolation to you @Gomig-21 , old friend, is that a not too far-fetched theory I've heard regarding the Su-35 fiasco is that Russia may be using the threat of selling Egypt's (and Algeria+Indonesia) Su-35s to Iran as a bargaining chip to convince the US to let at least some of the sales go through (Iran has been used as a bargaining chip by Russia before). After all, if those Su-35s are going to be exported, I'm sure the US would rather see them in the hands of Egypt rather than Iran. Then again, the US is stupid and maximalist so who knows what could happen.

In the unlikely even they do go to Iran, I'll probably be quietly perusing this thread as I know you like to do your research. I for one can't get a good idea on how the Su-35's RWR works. Until then, is there a general consensus on what quantity, if any, of the Su-35s have been already delivered to Egypt? I've heard reports of 5x delivered but there are no pictures...


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

AmirPatriot said:


> Hello. I think you guys know what brings me here.
> 
> If it's any consolation to you @Gomig-21 , old friend, is that a not too far-fetched theory I've heard regarding the Su-35 fiasco is that Russia may be using the threat of selling Egypt's (and Algeria+Indonesia) Su-35s to Iran as a bargaining chip to convince the US to let at least some of the sales go through (Iran has been used as a bargaining chip by Russia before). After all, if those Su-35s are going to be exported, I'm sure the US would rather see them in the hands of Egypt rather than Iran. Then again, the US is stupid and maximalist so who knows what could happen.
> 
> In the unlikely even they do go to Iran, I'll probably be quietly perusing this thread as I know you like to do your research. I for one can't get a good idea on how the Su-35's RWR works. Until then, is there a general consensus on what quantity, if any, of the Su-35s have been already delivered to Egypt? I've heard reports of 5x delivered but there are no pictures...


I heard 15 to 17 were delivered, but we can only go off of what's being said, wouldn't be surprised of egypts keeping shut about this to slide under the rug.
Also a bit back it was claimed that a total of 64 su35s were to be delivered to an unidentified country, apparently some of those were supposed to go to Indonesia, but they went for alternatives, Iran didn't make deals for them that time. So that really only leaves one option


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> One ends in 92*26.. *meaning at least 17 SU-35S have been made so far for Egypt..the first was 9210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 on this pic!


Just replying to this post so we can be confident on these getting to them


----------



## Tshering22

Egypt's modernization plan is really impressive for the relatively small defense budget it has compared to the richer Gulf states. Amazing how you guys are managing to pull it off. This shows some deft negotiation skills and fantastic deals. Even with financing arrangements, these are some serious commitments. Rafales, Su-35s, guided-missile ships, submarines, air defense systems,.... these are big ticket assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Tshering22 said:


> Egypt's modernization plan is really impressive for the relatively small defense budget it has compared to the richer Gulf states. Amazing how you guys are managing to pull it off. This shows some deft negotiation skills and fantastic deals. Even with financing arrangements, these are some serious commitments. Rafales, Su-35s, guided-missile ships, submarines, air defense systems,.... these are big ticket assets.


And thats just the beginning of it all, imagine what comes up down the line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

AmirPatriot said:


> After all, if those Su-35s are going to be exported, I'm sure the US would rather see them in the hands of Egypt rather than Iran. Then again, the US is stupid and maximalist so who knows what could happen.


Or have them join Russia’s forces massing on the border with Ukraine...
I had explained this to other Egyptians before.


AmirPatriot said:


> In the unlikely even they do go to Iran, I'll probably be quietly perusing this thread as I know you like to do your research. I for one can't get a good idea on how the Su-35's RWR works. Until then, is there a general consensus on what quantity, if any, of the Su-35s have been already delivered to Egypt? I've heard reports of 5x delivered but there are no pictures...


Personally I think none had been delivered to Egypt, no photos (or satellite imagery, pilot/photo leaks or any other). And hence the Su-35 vs Rafale and the Rafale jamming the Su-35 is also considered a myth - by me.
Should you consider Tactical Report as a reliable source (so far I do) they have released two interesting titles vis-a-vis Egypt:
- One was about the Biden prerequisites for Egypt to receive AMRAAMs. I did not read it but I would predict they include Egypt cancelling the Su-35 deal. 
- The other was about Egypt requesting further upgrades and modifications so that the Su-35 would be integrated into “RISC-2”, an AI/Communication system that boosts co-operation between different platforms in Egypt’s Air Defence and Air Force. This can mean Egypt did receive Su-35s. 
I also expected Su-35s to be stationed in Berenice AB upon delivery but I wasn’t capable of finding any transport aircrafts in that base for a whole year while using EO Browser.
And finally, Egypt’s latest Rafale order is exactly the same in aircraft numbers as the Su-35 one.

From where I see it the Su-35s are now left with no owner, and just like how Egypt bought the Mistrals with a discounted price Iran can do the same, and wait a short time before the fighters start arriving in Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The construction of the first two MEKO A200EN frigates for Egypt has been completed*

Two of the Egyptian MEKO A200 frigates have been constructed and are currently being fitted with weaponry systems and equipment while the third frigate is in the final construction phase in Bremerhaven, Germany and will be launched into the sea within the next few weeks. It would take around 6 months to complete the weaponry systems and equipment integration for each Egyptian MEKO frigate then they will begin sea trials before sailing to Egypt.

Germany-based Thysskenkrupp (TKMS) Group is also looking forward to marketing other products on the Egyptian Navy, during EDEX2021, TKMS representatives said that the group is offering the MEKO A300 frigate to Egypt and other countries. The MEKO A300 actually could be considered as a destroyer, not a frigate if we are talking about its heavy weaponry systems and integrated equipment.






On the sidelines of the second edition of the Egypt International Defense Exhibition EDEX-2021, the Alexandria Arsenal owned by the Egyptian army announced the start of the construction process of the fourth and final frigates for the Egyptian Navy MEKO A200 at the company’s construction facility in Alexandria, in cooperation with Germany-based Thysskenkrupp (TKMS).






The Egyptian MEKO A200 frigate will be considered as the most advanced version of its type in terms of the integrated equipment and weaponry systems. The Egyptian MEKO A200 frigates dubbing the acronym MEKO A200EN in reference to the Egyptian Navy, will have a configuration which will be as follows: The frigate displacement will be ranging from 3700 to 4000 tons with a length of 121 meters. It will be equipped with the latest generation of Thales NS-110 4D AESA air and surface surveillance radar which is an advanced and upgraded version of the original NS-100 3D radar, decoys launchers for C310 high-performance anti-torpedo counter-measures system, 2× 32 Tube laser-decoys launchers for Rheinmetall Multi Ammunition Softkill System EM/IR (MASS), Thales SCORPION Electronic Warfare Support Measures System (ECM), SATCOM System, also for the sonar, the Egyptian navy MEKO A200 planned to be equipped with a towed array sonar. For the armament and weaponry system, it will be fitted with LW 127mm main cannon armed with Vulcano and Dart shells, 32 Vertical Launch Systems (VLS) that will be equipped with MICA New Generation (NG) Surface-to-Air Missiles, 16× Launchers planned to be equipped with Exocet Anti-ships missiles, Oerlikon Searanger 20mm naval guns, in addition to Two types of Torpedos: DM2A4 Seahake and MU-90 Torpedos, a helipad with a hanger that can accommodate two helicopters and a vertically launch drones.

https://navalpost.com/egypt-begins-local-manufacturing-of-meko-a200-frigate/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Almost no one has noticed this Egyptian VTOL UAV in EDEX 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Almost no one has noticed this Egyptian VTOL UAV in EDEX 2021*


I think civil operators will majority of users of this drone


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> *Almost no one has noticed this Egyptian VTOL UAV in EDEX 2021*


Is that an IMUT rocket launcher in the background? First time seeing it.


----------



## AmirPatriot

ARCH٤R said:


> Or have them join Russia’s forces massing on the border with Ukraine...



I don't think this would happen as they are export models.



ARCH٤R said:


> From where I see it the Su-35s are now left with no owner, and just like how Egypt bought the Mistrals with a discounted price Iran can do the same, and wait a short time before the fighters start arriving in Iran.



Thank you for your insight. This is my and other Iranians' hope as well - nothing against Egypt though.


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Is that an IMUT rocket launcher in the background? First time seeing it.


Yes.. it looks like a multi-rocket launcher..

Might also be something like this one on the ST-100 ..


----------



## ARCH٤R

AmirPatriot said:


> I don't think this would happen as they are export models.


No doubt but they remain Su-35s nonetheless, whoever’s flying them around in Russia is probably Russian IMO. Recently built engines and likely spares can serve the Russian Air Force.
Mind that export versions are more common in weapons than for instance landing gears or IRST... they most probably outmatch Russian Su-27s given they deploy the same “prime” versions of missiles.


The SC said:


> Yes.. it looks like a multi-rocket launcher..
> 
> Might also be something like this one on the ST-100 ..


Well the launch units appearing in El Yom El Sabe3 appear to be smaller than the ones of precision attack ST-100 version you shared. But after all it depends on the size of the missiles/rockets IMUT has decided to equip them with in the end.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

AmirPatriot said:


> I don't think this would happen as they are export models.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your insight. This is my and other Iranians' hope as well - nothing against Egypt though.


Sorry, but us egys paid for those sukhois, better off looking somewhere else or sign a deal with China


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Sorry, but us egys paid for those sukhois, better off looking somewhere else or sign a deal with China


Not only that.. those SU-35 SEs were tailor made to Egyptian specs.. It is doubtful they will be sold to anyone else..
They are not like the simpler Mig-29M-M2s that took 4 years after signing the deal to appear in the media .. the SU-35 SE have thrust vectoring engines that need a long time of individual pilots' training and also their integration into the Egyptian RISC 3 is of extreme importance..

Don't believe that CATSAA got anything to do with this..as the Egyptian Foreign affairs parliament chief said a few year ago that this matter was a national security issue and no one is allowed to meddle in it.. this came as a response to Trump and Pompeo threats of sanctions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

This year, the Egyptian Armed Forces will purchase two *AIRBUS A330 MRTT* refueling planes, according to Paris-based *La Tribune *news. It was also confirmed that the Egyptian Armed Forces would purchase spy satellites from France, which would be developed under the management of the Egyptian Space Agency, and that the two countries were continuing their negotiations on technology transfer, joint production and technical support. 

It is noteworthy that the Egyptian Space Agency (EGSA) is preparing to launch a satellite called NextSat-1 in this year 2022, and through the cameras on that satellite, it will give the ability to monitor the terrain and check the levels of carbon dioxide and gas in the atmosphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The launch of the joint Egyptian-Saudi training activities “Tabuk-5”*





















The forces participating in the training include infantry and armored personnel, special forces from Thunderbolt, parachutes, and support elements from various specialized weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> *The launch of the joint Egyptian-Saudi training activities “Tabuk-5”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forces participating in the training include infantry and armored personnel, special forces from Thunderbolt, parachutes, and support elements from various specialized weapons.



There will be so much content next week. Try to feed the peninsula shield once in a while seems like elements like this also belongs to that thread but nonetheless thanks.

On topic:

Where are these exercises taking place? seems like a large exercises as in numbers of participants


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> There will be so much content next week. Try to feed the peninsula shield once in a while seems like elements like this also belongs to that thread but nonetheless thanks.
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Where are these exercises taking place? seems like a large exercises as in numbers of participants


Saudi Arabia..

Yes I try to feed that thread as you can see..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> Yes.. it looks like a multi-rocket launcher..
> 
> Might also be something like this one on the ST-100 ..


Seen this thing last year, any update, any pics that show Egyptian army has actually equipped them?


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> Seen this thing last year, any update, any pics that show Egyptian army has actually equipped them?


This is a huge project.. it needs a lot of production lines for all those 10 variants' add-ons.. so it will take time.. Probably another 2 years..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Saudi Arabia..
> 
> Yes I try to feed that thread as you can see..



I have seen it. keep going. 

Besides these Tabuk are there other entities involved except the two


----------



## The SC

There is one thing that cannot be accepted in the story of refusing to contract or retracting the contract of the Egyptian SU-35 SE, especially for Egypt (because Indonesia and Algeria did not reach the stage of final contracting and producing planes for them, and even receiving them, as Egypt did)..

Logically and this is what happens in fact, countries that want to contract any equipment do test it in practice and carry out and scrutinize its specifications and capabilities before they contract the system. Even those who buy a new car do so, let alone countries, armies and their experts, technicians and pilots..

The current Egyptian administration is the strongest administration in dealing with the United States on an equal footing. If the current administration had cared about US sanctions, we would not have seen the MiG-29, Ka-52, Antay 2500 and many other systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian upgraded Kalashnikov and heavy Machine gun :


----------



## The SC

“Wing Long 1D” armed reconnaissance drone of the Egyptian Air Force






The Wing Loong 1D armed reconnaissance drone was designed and produced by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China AVIC.

This drone is the improved and enhanced version of the Wing Loong-1 UAV operating in the Egyptian Air Force with the UAV Brigade, and the middle version between it and the more expensive Wing Loong-2 version (one of the most important reasons for Egypt contracting the plane is its average price and better capabilities than Wing) Loong-1) and similar to Wing Loong-2.

The “Aviation Industry Corporation of China AVIC” developed and upgraded the aircraft to meet the requirements of the Egyptian Air Force, especially with regard to the number of flying hours and armament load.

The UAV is now able to fly with a payload of 400 kg of missiles, ammunition and monitoring and reconnaissance equipment, instead of 200 kg, with 4 suspension points under the wings instead of 2, to enable it to carry up to 8 missiles / bombs instead of 4, and it can carry a reconnaissance pod containing electro-optical sensors/ Thermal.

The aircraft is equipped with China's first developed artificial focus radar, which specializes in microwave imaging, which allows for a large-scale survey of the terrain in all its details and high-resolution electronic mapping to detect various ground targets, and to detect explosive devices and mines.

The new version “Wing Long 1D” is characterized by being completely designed from composite materials, a wingspan of 17.6 meters instead of 14 meters, a height of 3.2 meters instead of 2.7 meters for the previous version, and its ability to fly at a height of up to 7500 meters instead of 6000 meters, while its flight in the air was improved by an increase of 75% to 35 hours instead of 20 hours, also its speed reached 280 km / h.

Egypt contracted with 32 aircraft..
(Egyptian Defense Gateway)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt will make its coast guard vessels with Lürssen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Egypt will make its coast guard vessels with Lürssen


Are those the cc 43 and cc 60 models we saw from edex 2021???


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> “Wing Long 1D” armed reconnaissance drone of the Egyptian Air Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wing Loong 1D armed reconnaissance drone was designed and produced by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China AVIC.
> 
> This drone is the improved and enhanced version of the Wing Loong-1 UAV operating in the Egyptian Air Force with the UAV Brigade, and the middle version between it and the more expensive Wing Loong-2 version (one of the most important reasons for Egypt contracting the plane is its average price and better capabilities than Wing) Loong-1) and similar to Wing Loong-2.
> 
> The “Aviation Industry Corporation of China AVIC” developed and upgraded the aircraft to meet the requirements of the Egyptian Air Force, especially with regard to the number of flying hours and armament load.
> 
> The UAV is now able to fly with a payload of 400 kg of missiles, ammunition and monitoring and reconnaissance equipment, instead of 200 kg, with 4 suspension points under the wings instead of 2, to enable it to carry up to 8 missiles / bombs instead of 4, and it can carry a reconnaissance pod containing electro-optical sensors/ Thermal.
> 
> The aircraft is equipped with China's first developed artificial focus radar, which specializes in microwave imaging, which allows for a large-scale survey of the terrain in all its details and high-resolution electronic mapping to detect various ground targets, and to detect explosive devices and mines.
> 
> The new version “Wing Long 1D” is characterized by being completely designed from composite materials, a wingspan of 17.6 meters instead of 14 meters, a height of 3.2 meters instead of 2.7 meters for the previous version, and its ability to fly at a height of up to 7500 meters instead of 6000 meters, while its flight in the air was improved by an increase of 75% to 35 hours instead of 20 hours, also its speed reached 280 km / h.
> 
> Egypt contracted with 32 aircraft..
> (Egyptian Defense Gateway)



They should go for TB2s and Anka


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Titanium100 said:


> They should go for TB2s and Anka


Too little too late for that, they're producing drones of their own with the emeratis. Also getting know how from Belarusian engineers, and they may get tot from Italy's leonardo


----------



## The SC

Belarus and Egypt in a JV are manufacturing unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) in Egypt under an agreement signed earlier this year.

*Burevestnik MB*





*Busel*





*Mishen*





*Yastreb*











*Berkut tactical UAVs*



























*indela-i. N. Sky*





*Grif-1*





*Grif-100Eh*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

With UAE

*EJune-30 SW*






100% Egyptian

*Thebes-30*





*Nut*





*Target UAVs*











*VTOL*





*The al-Saber rotorcraft UAV*






*RQ-20B Puma AE II* M3/M4










*R4E-50 SkyEye*





*Wing Loong I UCAVs armed with TL-2 AGMs*





*Wing Loong I-D and II





TR 324 'Scarab'*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## retaxis

No need to buy drones from other country. Most countries can produce their own drones no problem


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

South Korean President in Egypt soon.. what can SK offer Egypt in the military field:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> South Korean President in Egypt soon.. what can SK offer Egypt in the military field:



Not sure they can offer much but a co-production venture could be an option


----------



## Wilhelm II

Titanium100 said:


> They should go for TB2s and Anka


Why Egypt should buy weapons from an enemy?
Always they make problems for Egypt by various ways
Turkey occupied Arab lands in Syria and Iraq


The SC said:


> With UAE
> 
> *EJune-30 SW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Egyptian
> 
> *Thebes-30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Target UAVs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VTOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The al-Saber rotorcraft UAV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RQ-20B Puma AE II* M3/M4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R4E-50 SkyEye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wing Loong I UCAVs armed with TL-2 AGMs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wing Loong I-D and II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TR 324 'Scarab'*


Egypt can develope that scarab to a jet uav


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> Not sure they can offer much but a co-production venture could be an option


That already means a lot.. since it involves ToT..


Wilhelm II said:


> Why Egypt should buy weapons from an enemy?
> Always they make problems for Egypt by various ways
> Turkey occupied Arab lands in Syria and Iraq
> 
> Egypt can develope that scarab to a jet uav


Yes.. and an experimental platform for a long range cruise missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The surprise of the Egyptian army in converting the T-55 tanks to logistical armor to support the Egyptian tank and artillery battalions..


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> The surprise of the Egyptian army in converting the T-55 tanks to logistical armor to support the Egyptian tank and artillery battalions..



carrying medics and additional ammo likely


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Titanium100 said:


> carrying medics and additional ammo likely


Mostly ammo for the artillery..


----------



## The SC

UAC is developing a virtual reality simulator for training technical personnel. The equipment will increase the efficiency of service of the Su-57 and Su-35 aviation complexes. Virtual reality simulation tests are scheduled to be completed in 2022.

Not sure if Egypt is waiting for this too..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Titanium100 said:


> carrying medics and additional ammo likely



I doubt it. You don't want to have medics anywhere near artillery. They are valuable and this would put them at much higher risk of getting killed/injured. Such conversion is most likely done to carry ammunition for M109 artillery. 

It's worth noting however (and I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere else) that such conversions were most likely done at least 10 years ago and are most likely not in production anymore. The first video where I spotted them is from 2013. This was year when M992 ammo carriers specially designed for M109 self-propelled guns were already available in big numbers (they are also shown in the same video). It makes me think this conversion was done for M109A2 self-propelled guns operating in Rapid Deployment Units.


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production displayed at the Defense Industries Exhibition “EDEX 2021” the “Nawras-1” depth charge.






The projectile is used to combat submarines, as it can destroy a submarine at a depth of 300 meters under water, and it is one of the Egyptian weapons that can destroy submarines. 

Nawras-1 is launched from an RBU-1200 launcher and weighs 90 kilograms and is equipped with a 30 kilogram destroyer head.

The Egyptian depths shell “Nawras-1” can be used against marine targets at a range of 1700 meters to 3600 meters, and it can cause severe damage to submarines or destroy them if they are directly hit by more than one projectile.

Depth shells are used to destroy submarines by dropping a warhead projectile into the water near the place of the submarine to detonate where the submarine or the target is subjected to a strong shock that causes the destruction of the target or causes losses to the exoskeleton.


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> With UAE
> 
> *EJune-30 SW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Egyptian
> 
> *Thebes-30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nut*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R4E-50 SkyEye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wing Loong I UCAVs armed with TL-2 AGMs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wing Loong I-D and II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TR 324 'Scarab'*




the indigenous one called Thebes-30 looks really good.. How much can it carry? I mean explosives and ammo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> the indigenous one called Thebes-30 looks really good.. How much can it carry? I mean explosives and ammo


The brochure says..the payload weight is 250 kg in total.. And this is an ISR (* intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition, and reconnaissance*) drone ..doubt it will carry bombs or missiles.. maybe on a different version ..but not this one..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> The brochure says..the payload weight is 250 kg in total.. And this is an ISR (* intelligence, surveillance, target acquisition, and reconnaissance*) drone ..doubt it will carry bombs or missiles.. maybe on a different version ..but not this one..



Survellance? Then why can it even carry payload if it is survelliane drone?


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Survellance? Then why can it even carry payload if it is survelliane drone?


The payload is cameras and sensors..


----------



## Battlion25

The SC said:


> The payload is cameras and sensors..



Oh okay. It looks like another UAE Drone or is it just me


----------



## The SC

Battlion25 said:


> Oh okay. It looks like another UAE Drone or is it just me


Thebes-30 is 100% Egyptian..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Looks like an egyptian tb2, they should make an armed version


----------



## joker88

Rüstungsexportpolitik der Bundesregierung im Jahr 2021 – vorläufige Genehmigungszahlen







www.bmwi.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Navy conducts shooting tests with the indigenous *Egale-2* remote-controlled weapon system






The tests were excellent; the system hit small targets (barrels) from a mile, mile and a half nautical range with distinction.

The weight of the station without weapons is 215 kg and can be equipped with several calibers such as 5.56 mm, 7.62 mm, 12.7 mm, 14.5 mm or 40 mm grenade launcher ..it is equipped with optical systems such as an uncooled thermal camera, day camera and laser rangefinder.

The Egyptian Arab International Company for Optics also manufactures the Egale-1 system, in cooperation with the Spanish company _Escribano_ . It is installed on land platforms. Armored vehicles and vehicles. 

Talks are underway to manufacture the guardian-30 combat tower. It is an integrated tower equipped with a 30mm or 40mm machine gun, a 7.62mm parallel machine gun and two launchers. Anti-armor missiles, sniper detection system and smoke grenades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Armed Forces NUT drone 100% made in Egypt.. EDEX 2021 Military Industries Exhibition





The drone is specialized in reconnaissance and surveillance.. it has a payload of 65 kg.. it can fly for 14 hours.. its maximum speed is 180 km/h.. it is connected to satellites,, it has INS.. It can transfer information and data in real time to command centers..its maximum altitude is 5 km.. it is a stealth drone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt discussing with South Korea the acquisition of long range radar..The new radar design employs gallium nitride technology in its rotating antenna array.. The system is expected to enter service by 2027..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egypt, UAE Sign MoU for Localizing Defence Industries*







https://www.defaiya.com/news/Defens...ae-sign-mou-for-localizing-defence-industries


----------



## The SC

*Egypt receives First batch of IRIS-T SLM Ground Based Air Defence (GBAD) system from Diehl*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Navy is reported to be interested in a new class of frigates, manufactured by the German shipbuilder ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS).. Negotiations are said to begin sometime this year..






TR

It is the Meko-A300 class frigate..​According to the information and infographics provided by the firm, MEKO A-300 class frigates will be strongly equipped and fully functional assets capable of fighting in three operating environments: the air, the surface, and the subsurface.

*Survivability* (resistance to adversary operations), *detection reduction by all available technical observation systems* (stealth technology), * lethality* (ability to hit specific targets), and *adaptability to diverse missions* were presented as the four key strengths of the MEKO A-300.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Navy is reported to be interested in a new class of frigates, manufactured by the German shipbuilder ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS).. Negotiations are said to begin sometime this year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TR
> 
> It is the Meko-A300 class frigate..​According to the information and infographics provided by the firm, MEKO A-300 class frigates will be strongly equipped and fully functional assets capable of fighting in three operating environments: the air, the surface, and the subsurface.
> 
> *Survivability* (resistance to adversary operations), *detection reduction by all available technical observation systems* (stealth technology), * lethality* (ability to hit specific targets), and *adaptability to diverse missions* were presented as the four key strengths of the MEKO A-300.


I know its an even better version of the a 200, but could you tell us what the main upgrades are for the a 300? For the love of lursson


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I know its an even better version of the a 200, but could you tell us what the main upgrades are for the a 300? For the love of lursson


It is bigger and more powerful than the MEKO-A200 :

*The MEKO-A300 is a powerful frigate sporting 68 surface-to-air missiles, 42 point-defence missiles and 16 anti-ship missiles... * 

To improve firefighting and NBC protection, the ship is divided into two primary zones (front and aft islands, a feature already adopted in the F125 class frigate of the German Navy). Furthermore, the ship’s weaponry and sensors are split into two islands in order to keep the ship fighting while also coping with fire or damage.

The frigate’s missile, gun, and torpedo weapons are specifically zoned. Aside from the ECD antenna system, the sensors were further divided by placing two navigation radars on the front mast and one on the back mast, for example. The Combat Information Center (CIC) has also been doubled. The primary CIC is usually found in the forward section, while a backup (smaller) CIC has been located near the stern (behind the task deck under the hangar).

The ship will be constructed with stealth technologies to lower radar cross-section and thermal signature in comparison to similarly-sized frigates.

The MEKO A-300 frigates will be armed with two VLS systems, according to the infographics: a Mk 41 VLS 4×8 cells in the forward section loaded with SHORAD/MRAD/LRAD/TBMD missiles, and a 36-cell VLS between masts launching MRAD. The ships would be armed with 2 RAM launchers (carrying 21 missiles each) for close-in missile defence. The new frigates appear to be outfitted with a multi-layered air defence system that includes a range of SAMs. As a result, the MEKO A-300 frigate can engage sixteen air targets simultaneously with at least two missiles.

Four quad launchers will be mounted between two masts and will be used to launch anti-ship or land-attack missiles against surface and land targets. Two triple 324 mm torpedo launchers will be deployed on the starboard and port sides to engage subsurface targets.







The main gun will be a 127/64 mm Vulcano. Along with the RAM point defence missile system (PDMS), the ships will receive *two High Energy Laser (HEL) systems* (front and rear), which will most likely be used to counter low-slow flyers like drones. The ships will be armed with two 35/40 mm cannons and two 12.7 mm remote weapon systems.


https://www.navalnews.com/naval-news/2021/10/tkms-powerful-meko-a300-frigate/

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

According to what the Chinese newspaper *China Times* announced, the *CH-5* UAV is working for the Egyptian Air Force, without mentioning the number.






The UAV CH-5 can carry 16 anti-armor missiles distributed on 6 suspension points under the wings.

The UAV features a payload of 1 ton of ammunition and missiles, which enables it to carry 24 anti-tank missiles for armored vehicles, personnel and trenches.

It can stay in the air for 40 hours, extending to a maximum of 60 hours, and its range, depending on the payload, ranges from 6,500 km to 10,000 km, while its maximum height is 9 km above sea level.


https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/ch-5.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> According to what the Chinese newspaper *China Times* announced, the *CH-5* UAV is working for the Egyptian Air Force, without mentioning the number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UAV CH-5 can carry 16 anti-armor missiles distributed on 6 suspension points under the wings.
> 
> The UAV features a payload of 1 ton of ammunition and missiles, which enables it to carry 24 anti-tank missiles for armored vehicles, personnel and trenches.
> 
> It can stay in the air for 40 hours, extending to a maximum of 60 hours, and its range, depending on the payload, ranges from 6,500 km to 10,000 km, while its maximum height is 9 km above sea level.
> 
> 
> https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/china/ch-5.htm


link for the source pls?


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> link for the source pls?


China Times..

And old news:
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ina-and-joint-manufacture-of-the-ch-4.535539/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The 10 ships Egypt isl making in the JV with LURSSEN and ThyssenKrupp Marine Systems (TKMS):


----------



## The SC

*US approves sale of 12 C-130J-30 Super Hercules to Egypt for $2.2 billion*












The C-130J-30 is a stretch version of the C-130J, a proven, highly reliable and affordable airlifter. The C-130J-30 adds 15 feet to the fuselage, increasing usable space (two more pallets of equipment) in the cargo compartment.

*https://www.lockheedmartin.com/content/dam/lockheed-martin/aero/documents/C-130J/C-130Brochure_NewPurchase_May2020_Web.pdf*


The US State Department has also approved a potential foreign military sale of three *SPS-48* ground-based surveillance radar systems to Egypt for $355 million..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> *US approves sale of 12 C-130J-30 Super Hercules to Egypt for $2.2 billion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C-130J-30 is a stretch version of the C-130J, a proven, highly reliable and affordable airlifter. The C-130J-30 adds 15 feet to the fuselage, increasing usable space (two more pallets of equipment) in the cargo compartment.
> 
> *https://www.lockheedmartin.com/content/dam/lockheed-martin/aero/documents/C-130J/C-130Brochure_NewPurchase_May2020_Web.pdf*
> 
> 
> The US State Department has also approved a potential foreign military sale of three *SPS-48* ground-based surveillance radar systems to Egypt for $355 million..


There were individuals claiming this is compensation for canceling the su 35s. Let's we get everything our way


----------



## joker88

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> There were individuals claiming this is compensation for canceling the su 35s. Let's we get everything our way


There is no compensation for the Sukhoi because the deal was not canceled in the first place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> There were individuals claiming this is compensation for canceling the su 35s. Let's we get everything our way


A real believable compensation would have been the upgrade of the Egyptian F-16 to the V version or at least a good part of the fleet..

A transport plane deal can not replace a very potent fighter.. it is just not logical.. and mostly that this *C-130J-30 Super Hercules is most likely financed from The US military aid package..*

Meaning for free..HaHa!..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt has lifted the curtain on its first two locally made drones, the EJune-30 SW and Nut, which were displayed during the Egypt Defence Expo (EDEX 2021) held between 29 November and 2 December.

*EJune-30 SW*






- It is named after the 30 June Revolution in 2013
- It is the second of the two drones announced with remarkably more advanced capabilities.
- It was manufactured by the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production in cooperation with the Industrial Complex Engineering Robots.
- The drone was fully manufactured in Egypt.
- EJune-30 SW can carry a maximum payload of 260 kilograms.
- EJune-30 SW can fly for up to 24 hours.
- The drone has a maximum operating altitude of 7,000 metres.
- It has a maximum speed of 260 km/hour.
- EJune-30 SW is equipped for the purposes of surveillance and pursuing targets.
- The drone is also capable of carrying out combat operations.

*Nut*






- It is named after Nut, the ancient Egyptian goddess of the sky.
- It is the first of the two drones announced during EDEX 2021.
- It was manufactured by the Arab Organisation for Industrialisation (AOI) in cooperation with the Military Technical College.
- The drone was fully manufactured and designed in Egypt.
- Nut has a maximum payload capacity of 65 kilograms.
- Nut can fly for up to 14 hours.
- The drone has a maximum operating altitude of 5,000 metres.
- Nut has a maximum speed of 180 km/hour.
- It is equipped for the purposes of surveillance, training and pursuing targets.
- The drone is equipped with anti-drone weapons.
- Nut can fly in satellite modes.

The Nut lies in a category that usually costs $1-2 million, the Head of the Aviation Department at the Military Technical College Ahmed Esmat said..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

مشاركة في الموضوع 'صفقه الميكو 200 المصريه' https://www.memilitary.com/threads/٪D8٪B5٪D9٪81٪D9٪82٪D9٪87-٪D8٪A7٪D9٪84٪D9٪85٪ D9٪ 8A٪ D9٪ 83٪ D9٪ 88-200٪ D8٪ A7٪ D9٪ 84٪ D9٪ 85٪ D8٪ B5٪ D8٪ B1٪ D9٪ 8A٪ D9٪ 87.65 / بعد 17921


----------



## xbat

The SC said:


> EJune-30 SW


rebranding UAE drone nothing else, Egypt can do much better if he really wants


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

xbat said:


> rebranding UAE drone nothing else, Egypt can do much better if he really wants


Nations have to start from copying their own models, then with the expertise, they can begin to branch out into their own designs. The drones look badass of you ask me


----------



## War Eagle

The SC said:


> *US approves sale of 12 C-130J-30 Super Hercules to Egypt for $2.2 billion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The C-130J-30 is a stretch version of the C-130J, a proven, highly reliable and affordable airlifter. The C-130J-30 adds 15 feet to the fuselage, increasing usable space (two more pallets of equipment) in the cargo compartment.
> 
> *https://www.lockheedmartin.com/content/dam/lockheed-martin/aero/documents/C-130J/C-130Brochure_NewPurchase_May2020_Web.pdf*



A good choice. The EAF uses its legacy C-130s a lot. These will work really well alongside those C-295s.


----------



## The SC

xbat said:


> rebranding UAE drone nothing else, Egypt can do much better if he really wants


Why reinvent the wheel .. and who told you Egypt didn't work on these UAE drones since the start..

This is a big family of drones:

Navy carrying light torpedoes






Flash20





SmartEye





Yabhon R UAS MALE





Yabhon2





Global Yabhon





And many more.. working on together: 
UAE Now Has Arsenal Of New High Advanced Suicide Kamikaze Drones & Loitering Munitions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt is getting a new delivery of the Wing Loong I-D.. The number is unknown.. but most likely 24 as it was leaked before..






The “Wing Loong I-D” is an upgraded version of the original “Wing Loong I” drone..
It features a fully composite airframe. The drone made its maiden flight in December 2018. It also has a larger payload compared to the previous version of the “Wing Loong 1” and can reach 400kg instead of 200kg..

The Wing Loong I-D is 9.34 meters long, has a wingspan of 14 meters, and can fly for up to 35 hours with a maximum range of 4,000 kilometers. The drone can be armed with up to 12 missiles. The new drone's sensor array includes a high-resolution electro-optical camera and synthetic aperture radar to perform intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance missions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

America's deals with Egypt 2020/2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

joker87 said:


> View attachment 811681
> View attachment 811682
> View attachment 811683
> View attachment 811684
> View attachment 811685
> View attachment 811686
> View attachment 811687
> View attachment 811688
> View attachment 811689
> View attachment 811690
> View attachment 811691
> View attachment 811692
> View attachment 811693
> View attachment 811694
> View attachment 811695
> View attachment 811696
> View attachment 811697
> View attachment 811698
> View attachment 811699
> View attachment 811700
> 
> 
> America's deals with Egypt 2020/2021


Holyshxt my hand fatigued from just scrolling down

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88




----------



## The SC

*Egypt starts producing armored steel locally*​



​


----------



## The SC

*Three Russian radars acquired by Egypt to detect stealth fighters*..


----------



## retaxis

The SC said:


> Egypt is getting a new delivery of the Wing Loong I-D.. The number is unknown.. but most likely 24 as it was leaked before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The “Wing Loong I-D” is an upgraded version of the original “Wing Loong I” drone..
> It features a fully composite airframe. The drone made its maiden flight in December 2018. It also has a larger payload compared to the previous version of the “Wing Loong 1” and can reach 400kg instead of 200kg..
> 
> The Wing Loong I-D is 9.34 meters long, has a wingspan of 14 meters, and can fly for up to 35 hours with a maximum range of 4,000 kilometers. The drone can be armed with up to 12 missiles. The new drone's sensor array includes a high-resolution electro-optical camera and synthetic aperture radar to perform intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance missions..


better than TB2 for sure!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## joker88

retaxis said:


> better than TB2 for sure!


----------



## Oublious

retaxis said:


> better than TB2 for sure!




LoL


Look dumb hinduuu troll, ther is no product working and you declared better in your dumb dream....



joker87 said:


> View attachment 812153




Yes Armanian did thought like that spread the picture untill ther Airdefence was destroyed, if this was the case we are still selling like potatoes to the world. We are under ambargo you forget it? Germany doesn't sell us flir anymore, so like the canadians and americans  .


But we managed to sell it for now to 16 countries, ther will be more then 20 countries and of the year. Oh because we don't use ther parts...


trolls are going to hate, that copycat Arab drone with some south african engineers behind it will never be able come to the level of TB2. Come with end product and then we can measure our balls....


----------



## dBSPL

joker87 said:


> View attachment 812153


In such forums, people should feel the need to research 2 minutes for propaganda posters they find on facebook.

As of March 2021, the domestic rate is 93%.
It is one of the world's highest locality rate in the tactical class. But what is really important? Operational success. That is the real issue. 

(The design of the system has been shaped by owner country's specific operational needs and experience, and this UAV is just one sub-element of a whole doctrine. If there is no domestic talent to do this, it will not be a product tailored to your needs, you have to buy whatever product is on sale in the international market. And it will not contribute to your local industry, on top of that you will be indebted to the selling country and perhaps make political concessions.)

If you do not know Armenian:
Its design, software, all critical components are national!
The tire is Petlas, not Beringer...
IMU is not Grumman LN200, Baykar...
Data link, not ViaSat, Baykar...
Oil, not AeroShell, Turkish Petroleum...

You can examine the avionics hardware from the table below.




Finally, with the Aselsan CATS system, there is nothing left to localize of critical importance for tactical UAVs. The reason for using Wescam in the first place was the weight difference and the stocked Wescam cams(product use on the shelf) delayed this need. When Canada blocked the additional import of this product, the necessary modification was made for Aselsan CATS and we thank Canada for this. Not considering the PD-170 integration is that it is an overpowered turbodiesel for this tactical class.


Let's start with the TB2's predecessor, the Çaldıran/ TB-1, this tactical UAV family has over 10 years of flight experience. The armed forces of nearly 10 countries have over 400,000 hours of flight time. Its operational success has now become an academic field of study and respected by the whole world. Its best combat proven system in its class as of now. For the next four to five years the order book is full and the company is already focused on the TB-3.

Never mind the nearly 300 TB-2s ever produced. Even the number of TB-2 ordered for the upcoming period is probably more than Egypt's total operational Tactical and Male UAVs.

I really don't understand why such a comparison is made. Egyptians should be proud of the developments in the Turkish defense industry. Because the Turkish people in general, for example, are proud of the developments in the UAE and KSA. Political disagreements are temporary. The technological achievements of each of our countries are for our common good in the long run.


----------



## The SC

June 30 MALE test flight and characteristics as Yabhon United 40 in 2013


----------



## The SC

Link 16 is now in Egypt and has been entered into service with the Egyptian land and air forces, and soon the navy..

Also..Included in the package of the 12 C-130j-30.. 5 aircraft will be equipped for the naval patrol..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

__





U.S. to Supply Mobile Surveillance Sensor Security Systems to Egypt


The U.S. Department of Defense announced a contract to Advanced Technologies System Co. Inc. for the supply of Mobile Surveillance Sensor Security System (MS3) to Egypt. As per a DoD statement issued today, the company was awarded $94 million for the Mobile Surveillance Sensor Security System...




www.defenseworld.net













Египет заключил соглашение о приобретении южнокорейских 155-мм/52 самоходных гаубиц К9


Как сообщило оборонное закупочное ведомство Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) министерства национальной обороны Южной Кореи, 1 февраля 2022 года с его участием южнокорейская компания Hanwha Defensе (оборонный дивизион группы Hanwha) подписала в Каире контракт с министерством обороны…




bmpd.livejournal.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. to Supply Mobile Surveillance Sensor Security Systems to Egypt
> 
> 
> The U.S. Department of Defense announced a contract to Advanced Technologies System Co. Inc. for the supply of Mobile Surveillance Sensor Security System (MS3) to Egypt. As per a DoD statement issued today, the company was awarded $94 million for the Mobile Surveillance Sensor Security System...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenseworld.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Египет заключил соглашение о приобретении южнокорейских 155-мм/52 самоходных гаубиц К9
> 
> 
> Как сообщило оборонное закупочное ведомство Defense Acquisition Program Administration (DAPA) министерства национальной обороны Южной Кореи, 1 февраля 2022 года с его участием южнокорейская компания Hanwha Defensе (оборонный дивизион группы Hanwha) подписала в Каире контракт с министерством обороны…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmpd.livejournal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 812740








Some sources, such as the French defense magazine Meta, put the number as high as 200. Egypt will manufacture the latest version of the K-9A21-2EGY gun with an unknown number of ammunition Carrier armored support vehicles K-10EGY ..The deal includes the production and technology transfer..

Included in the ToT is the new extended range ammunition by Poongsan.. it combines BB (base bleed) with RAP (rocket assisted propulsion), reaching 54 km with HE or 45 km with DP-ICM. The manufacturing will start in 2022, and will be operational by 2023. Poongsan is also working on different types of ammunitions such as POM (PARA - Observation Munition) and GGAM (Gliding Guided Artillery Munition) since 2013 and 2014 respectively..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Part of the K-9A1-2 Thunder howitzers will be allocated to work in the Egyptian naval forces within the coastal defense..

Artillery is the last line of defense for the coast, along with anti-ship missile systems.. Especially since the K-9A1-2 use guided missiles, which makes them more effective in hitting their targets..

The cannons' mission within the coastal defense is to bombard the enemy forces and prevent them from carrying out amphibious landings on the shores of the country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt Signs Deal with South Korea to Boost Military Defense ​3 February, 2022






The first memorandum covers defense industries and logistical support, and the second covers organizing cooperation in defense research and development to coordinate and exchange military expertise between the two countries.

https://english.aawsat.com/home/article/3453646/egypt-signs-deal-south-korea-boost-military-defense

There are 3 vehicles in the K-9A1-2 deal.. apart from the Self-Propelled Howitzer (SPH) there is the K10 Ammunition Resupply Vehicles, and K11 Fire Direction Control Vehicle.






* The K11 Fire Direction Control Vehicle is a new vehicle to be developed for the* Egyptian military*. Using the K9 chassis, the command-post vehicle will be equipped with a range of high-tech sensors and communication equipments in accordance with operational requirements of the Egyptian Army and Navy.







* In particular, the latest K9 deal has marked the first export of a naval K9 variant, proving the tracked artillery's versatile operational capability. The Egyptian Navy had long sought to acquire the K9 as an anti-access/area denial weapon system, and the K9 successfully proved its access denial capability by hitting targets precisely at sea during tests and evaluations in 2017.

The System will be employed for the defense of naval bases, friendly land forces and shore-based installations from attacks of enemy ships and to repel enemy amphibious forces, to protect offshore sea lines, as well as to guard anchorages and straits.. It will most likely be wheeled..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

2022-02-02

The US Department of Defense announced a contract with Advanced Technologies System Co. to supply Egypt with a portable sensor system (MS3).

According to a Department of Defense statement released today, the company has secured $94 million for the second phase of the MS3 system. This contract provides for fixed watchtowers, a mobile border control vehicle, a 1300 mobile border control system, a mobile workshop for on-site maintenance and logistical support for the contractor. This portable system can help in tracking down intruders and small vehicles.

https://www.dcicontracts.com/app/sample-news-story.html?id=1673263


----------



## The SC

Due to the Egyptian deal with ToT with the Spanish company Escribano for GUARDIAN 2.0 RWS. anew variant will most likely be the preferred anti-drone platform ..

*ESCRIBANO M&E has shown its capacities against drone threats employing its GUARDIAN 2.O RWS integrating a MK-19 40 mm automatic grenade launcher using 40×53 HEDP-RF grenades (by Nammo Plasencia) with airburst capacity and a Dillon M134D minigun. The test was performed at Médano del Loro test field in an exercise leading by Spanish Antiaircraft Artillery Command.* 






This defense solution, in collaboration with Nammo Palencia, is positioned as one of the most advanced, versatile, and economical alternatives, based on cutting-edge technology that allows the use of equipment and ammunition already in use in NATO Army, obtaining very promising results and highlights its effectiveness compared to the rest of actual anti-drone solutions.

GUARDIAN 2.0 is a lightweight and compact remote-control station for 12.7mm, which can be adapted for 5.56mm, 7.62mm cannons and it is suitable for 40 mm automatic grenade launchers. The 2-axis gyro-stabilized system operates day and night in surveillance, target identification and tracking missions and is specially designed to be integrated into a vast range of platforms and vehicles. All these features make this system a great anti-drone solution.


----------



## The SC

Egypt is holding talks with South Korea over a project to procure air defense systems..






Most likely for the Cheongung II KM-SAM weapons (like the UAE).. Since it is acombination of Russian and SK technologies and Egypt already has the Russian part of tech so it will be easy for to get ToT with it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Egypt is holding talks with South Korea over a project to procure air defense systems..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely for the Cheongung II KM-SAM weapons (like the UAE).. Since it is acombination of Russian and SK technologies and Egypt already has the Russian part of tech so it will be easy for to get ToT with it..


They're not stopping with just irist systems are they, probably to supplament them with s 300s. If you ask me, they should do this as well as upgrade their buk m2s to buk m3s


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hey guys, I am new to this forum. So nice to meet you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Seems that brother @Gomig-21 is not coming back before he sees with his own eyes the SU-35SE flying in the Egyptian flag.. HaHaHa!

Miss you buddy..

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Seems that brother @Gomig-21 is not coming back before he sees with his own eyes the SU-35SE flying in the Egyptian flag.. HaHaHa!
> 
> Miss you buddy..


there is any news about it?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> there is any news about it?


No news is good news..

Let's wait for the opening of the new capital.. if it does not appear there .. then it will be difficult to accept it is in Egypt already.. but who knows.. Egypt has asked for a special version with a lot of very sophisticated components that might be ready or not yet..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> No news is good news..
> 
> Let's wait for the opening of the new capital.. if it does not appear there .. then it will be difficult to accept it is in Egypt already.. but who knows.. Egypt has asked for a special version with a lot of very sophisticated components that might be ready or not yet..


I like to believe they did get some of them, since SIPRI said so


----------



## Hydration

Hello people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Hello people


hello! you are new like me hahahaha


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> hello! you are new like me hahahaha


yeah


----------



## The SC

Some new information about the armored *Sinai 200* from an engineering point of view:






1- It is distinguished from similar vehicles in the same specialization by the presence of a lower level of protection against landmines. This is the first track vehicle to have a level of protection in this form, and this is a Characteristic found on a wheeld vehicles only, but on a track it is considered something new in that category..


2- The vehicle can work entirely with remote control, and this is very useful in times of war, as it can be used in some operational applications, especially “such as being in hidden hangars that can contain 500 or more armored vehicles. large numbers of vehicles can be operated at the same time with the press of a button..

3- The chairs are resistant to the blast wave and are not just ordinary chairs..


Usage: 
- Combat vehicle
- Ambulance
- Mortar launcher
- Electronic warfare signal
- Command and control
- Ammunition carrier


----------



## Titanium100

Hydration said:


> Hello people





Ghostkiller said:


> hello! you are new like me hahahaha


Welcome on board


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Some new information about the armored *Sinai 200* from an engineering point of view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- It is distinguished from similar vehicles in the same specialization by the presence of a lower level of protection against landmines. This is the first track vehicle to have a level of protection in this form, and this is a Characteristic found on a wheeld vehicles only, but on a track it is considered something new in that category..
> 
> 
> 2- The vehicle can work entirely with remote control, and this is very useful in times of war, as it can be used in some operational applications, especially “such as being in hidden hangars that can contain 500 or more armored vehicles. large numbers of vehicles can be operated at the same time with the press of a button..
> 
> 3- The chairs are resistant to the blast wave and are not just ordinary chairs..
> 
> 
> Usage:
> - Combat vehicle
> - Ambulance
> - Mortar launcher
> - Electronic warfare signal
> - Command and control
> - Ammunition carrier


But what is the difference between Sinai-200 and the Soviet IFV BMP-1. I have read that Egypt will maybe mount a 30-40 mm turret ( Escribano Guardian 30) on Sinai-200.





This is the Escribano Guardian 30.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> But what is the difference between Sinai-200 and the Soviet IFV BMP-1. I have read that Egypt will maybe mount a 30-40 mm turret ( Escribano Guardian 30) on Sinai-200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Escribano Guardian 30.


well the sinai 200 more space for troops than bmp1and has digital displays and holes for troops to shoot through. You really cant diffrentiate its just a troop carrier based on the soviet bmp 1 with more modern local technologies to work with the m113 i guess. Back at EDEX there was a turret with a 40mm cannon from the spanish ifv modified to carry 2 atgms as well and theyve already aquired the deal to manfacture the turret locally i think they will use that turret and ive heard that 70% of components will be made locally after 6 months. its been 2-3 months since EDEX so i guess theyre halfway finished i think they will add that turret


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> well the sinai 200 more space for troops than bmp1and has digital displays and holes for troops to shoot through. You really cant diffrentiate its just a troop carrier based on the soviet bmp 1 with more modern local technologies to work with the m113 i guess. Back at EDEX there was a turret with a 40mm cannon from the spanish ifv modified to carry 2 atgms as well and theyve already aquired the deal to manfacture the turret locally i think they will use that turret and ive heard that 70% of components will be made locally after 6 months. its been 2-3 months since EDEX so i guess theyre halfway finished i think they will add that turret


I think the 40mm turret that you are talking about is the 30mm from this spanish firm and 40mm. Plus I heard that Egypt will produce only 50% of the turret and the rest will on the spanish side.
I hope Egypt will buy more modern IFV to replace the old M-113 or maybe both to upgrade those old APC and to buy new IFC


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But what is the difference between Sinai-200 and the Soviet IFV BMP-1. I have read that Egypt will maybe mount a 30-40 mm turret ( Escribano Guardian 30) on Sinai-200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Escribano Guardian 30.


You can see the main differences in my last post above.. big differences..

Not only the Escribano Guardian 30..there is a lot of potential:

Examples:







The armored vehicle is not a BMP, and it is not its role to compete with it..
The armored vehicle is of the BMD class and they have the same characteristics..
The armored vehicle is specialized for specific tasks, tracked, amphibious, airborne.. to meet specific needs, which is to be for airdrops..
It is not to compete with Bradly, nor the BMP or Al-Namer..

It was said that this same project was proposed and thought by Sisi. Which shows that it is new. It goes with the establishment of the Rapid Intervention Force, which is carried by land, sea and air….!! The intention was to establish this division to form a complete field army in the central region.. This division was added to the 9th Armored Division and the 2nd Mechanized Infantry Division. To become three Divisions or a field army as a reserve for the general command. But with the entry of the Mistral, Egypt's ambitions increased and its thinking deepened..! So it already possesses huge capabilities of sea transportation now.. And by having the Air landing capabilities, Egypt got an airborne division. Because the idea of this is from the ground up to be a light force with fast movement and transportation. And as the 5th column to be the spearhead in any intervention that was or is still possible.... The Sinai 200 is clearly intended to provide this RIF with light, fast-moving armored vehicles that have many uses by changing the tower. It has a strong firepower and very high flexibility in use. Therefore, the Russians were brought in and trained with them on the heavy parachute drop and the landing of equipment and personnel with their various weapons.

Egypt transformed the creation of a strong, fast and light force with huge fire capabilities into an airborne capable force..

There are very few countries in the world that possess such forces with this level of integration..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@The SC i heard egypt would be vulnerable to caatsa if they try to make even bigger deals with Russia in the future, is this true? I hope not because we need those capabilities more than ever


----------



## Hydration

Are there any news aboit tye scorpene 2000 deal with france and the Eurofighter with leonardo?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hydration said:


> Are there any news aboit tye scorpene 2000 deal with france and the Eurofighter with leonardo?


I think the scorpene is still ongoing, eurofighters tho I'm not sure, probs still on the table, but its gonna be used as a card when needed


----------



## Titanium100

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @The SC i heard egypt would be vulnerable to caatsa if they try to make even bigger deals with Russia in the future, is this true? I hope not because we need those capabilities more than ever



If India is not effected by it I don't see why they should


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @The SC i heard egypt would be vulnerable to caatsa if they try to make even bigger deals with Russia in the future, is this true? I hope not because we need those capabilities more than ever


Bigger deals with Russia will depend on how it goes with the West..so far Egypt is getting what it wants in most weapon systems..and even with some ToT.. But what it can't get it will look for and get it from Russia and China..It is exactly what has happened in the case of advanced fighters when Trump promised Sisi 20 f-35s but that deal was blocked by the US Congress..then Egypt went on and signed the SU-35 deal..and when that decision was criticized by the Trump administration pointing to CAATSA.. The Egyptian Parliament responded that it was a matter of national security and refused the threats..


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> Are there any news aboit tye scorpene 2000 deal with france and the Eurofighter with leonardo?


Both deals are apparently still on the table..

Egypt wants a big Scorpene deal with major ToT and local production..and for that it is in the process of building a submarine production facility that will need a very advanced production line and machinery..It takes time..so we might hear some good news when all that is finalized..Egypt want around 12 Scorpene submarines in the long run..It is a smart move sine it is open architecture and will be upgraded with the latest technologies continuously through the production process on 20 or 30 years..


The Eurofighter come in the Italian package..so far we've seen the 2 first Berghamini frigates delivered and 2 others contracted..

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2021/04/29/italy-egypt-to-sign-mega-defense-deal/

* These are expensive and comprehensive deals that will take time to finalize..mostly because both involve ToT.. so we need some patience..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Both deals are apparently still on the table..
> 
> Egypt wants a big Scorpene deal with major ToT and local production..and for that it is in the process of building a submarine production facility that will need a very advanced production line and machinery..It takes time..so we might hear some good news when all that is finalized..Egypt want around 12 Scorpene submarines in the long run..It is a smart move sine it is open architecture and will be upgraded with the latest technologies continuously through the production process on 20 or 30 years..
> 
> 
> The Eurofighter come in the Italian package..so far we've seen the 2 first Berghamini frigates delivered and 2 others contracted..
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2021/04/29/italy-egypt-to-sign-mega-defense-deal/
> 
> * These are expensive and comprehensive deals that will take time to finalize..mostly because both involve ToT.. so we need some patience..


Well lets hope theyre on because these 2 drals will be a game changer



Titanium100 said:


> If India is not effected by it I don't see why they should


Because unlike india, we border israel


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> Bigger deals with Russia will depend on how it goes with the West..so far Egypt is getting what it wants in most weapon systems..and even with some ToT.. But what it can't get it will look for and get it from Russia and China..It is exactly what has happened in the case of advanced fighters when Trump promised Sisi 20 f-35s but that deal was blocked by the US Congress..then Egypt went on and signed the SU-35 deal..and when that decision was criticized by the Trump administration pointing to CAATSA.. The Egyptian Parliament responded that it was a matter of national security and refused the threats..



They should also go for j-20


----------



## Ali_Baba

Titanium100 said:


> They should also go for j-20



Egypt made a mistake to buy the Rafale without the Meteor(i am not aware of any deliveries to date). In this respect - the J10C with the PL15E would have been a better buy for them for sure.


----------



## applesauce

Titanium100 said:


> They should also go for j-20


not for sale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ali_Baba said:


> Egypt made a mistake to buy the Rafale without the Meteor(i am not aware of any deliveries to date). In this respect - the J10C with the PL15E would have been a better buy for them for sure.


Egypt contracted the Meteor long time ago..in fact with the first batch..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ali_Baba said:


> Egypt made a mistake to buy the Rafale without the Meteor(i am not aware of any deliveries to date). In this respect - the J10C with the PL15E would have been a better buy for them for sure.


Not everything is about how long ranged your missile is, theres alot more to go and one of the most important if not the first priority is electronic warfare which rafale dwarfs the j-10C in. For me personally i think the chinese are over hyping their product and we have tge MICA NG which does the job for now until the new deal with france gor the F4 variant with talios pod and meteor and some new hammer bombs


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> Not everything is about how long ranged your missile is, theres alot more to go and one of the most important if not the first priority is electronic warfare which rafale dwarfs the j-10C in. For me personally i think the chinese are over hyping their product and we have tge MICA NG which does the job for now until the new deal with france gor the F4 variant with talios pod and meteor and some new hammer bombs


Don't forget the Russian 300 long range air to air missiles with ranges varying from 80 to110 and 190 km that came with the Mig-29M-M2..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

An interesting video about the production of the Egyptian defense industry of the new IMUT ST-100 armored armored vehicles class MRAP and lightweight armored vehicles IMUT ST-500.. developed by the International Marathon United Technology Group (IMUT).






Fitting drones inside the vehicle for Patrol missions .. 40 km land attack missile has more range than the Israeli SPIKE NLOS .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Egypt begins inaugurating the first Egyptian military naval base abroad in Djibouti to protect its logistics area in there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Hydration said:


> Hello people


@Hydration 
@Ghostkiller welcome to PDF friends 🙂

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt is said to have been in talks for a while with Eurosam for the procurement of the SAMP/T NG air defense system.






Eurosam is reported to have signaled its interest in collaborating with Egypt at the Dubai Airshow last November.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> @Hydration
> @Ghostkiller welcome to PDF friends 🙂


Thank you very much.

I just finished the whole thread😂😂. I was just amazed by the knowledge of @The SC @Gomig-21 and of course the others . I loved your involments and your time to make a well constructed and well organised thread. Thanks to you, today i know my army's doctrine and strategies.
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *Thebes-30*


I just realized that the Thebes-30 looks exactly similar to the Belarussian drone Burevestnik MB UAV. So I think 
Egypt is already building those Belarussian drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I just realized that the Thebes-30 looks exactly similar to the Belarussian drone Burevestnik MB UAV. So I think
> Egypt is already building those Belarussian drone.


Well there are some differences though ..look at the tips of the wings for example..and the engine area..

Egypt is already building the Belarussian drones .. in fact four different ones..

The Thebes-30 is an ISR Egyptian drone while the new ones being built are attack ones mostly..


----------



## The SC

The appearance of the Harpoon *Block II *anti-ship missiles on the Egyptian F-16 (for the second time)..this time with Commander of the Egyptian Air Force, Lieutenant-General Mohamed Abbas Helmy Hashem.. After a sortie on an F-16 fighter..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Egypt makes its own version of the DF-15C ballistic missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

The SC said:


> Well there are some differences though ..look at the tips of the wings for example..and the engine area..
> 
> Egypt is already building the Belarussian drones .. in fact four different ones..
> 
> The Thebes-30 is an ISR Egyptian drone while the new ones being built are attack ones mostly..


Belaruasian-egyptian collab? That is super random co-venture


----------



## The SC

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Belaruasian-egyptian collab? That is super random co-venture


It is a very long time collaboration spanning on decades till now..


----------



## The SC

Listen to this about the SU-35ES.. it is funny..HaHaHa..


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

The SC said:


> Listen to this about the SU-35ES.. it is funny..HaHaHa..



Provide subs or small pieces translation

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> Provide subs or small pieces translation


Actually the essence of the talk is that Egypt uses the SU-35ES deal to blackmail the US in different ways..HaHaHa

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din-Aibak

The SC said:


> Actually the essence of the talk is that Egypt uses the SU-35ES deal to blackmail the US in different ways..HaHaHa



I doubt they would care as SU-35 is not top of the line


----------



## The SC

Qutb-ud-din-Aibak said:


> I doubt they would care as SU-35 is not top of the line


It is a 4++ air supremacy fighter..it is not just any fighter.. so they certainly care because it is powerful and threatens the technology edge that they have assured Usrael about..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army testing the South Korean K9 self-propelled howitzer, which it contracted with local manufacture..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496022424072212480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 817711​
> The Egyptian army testing the South Korean K9 self-propelled howitzer, which it contracted with local manufacture..
> 
> https://twitter.com/sherifhorus713?ref_src=twsrc^tfw|twcamp^tweetembed|twterm^1496022424072212480|twgr^|twcon^s1_&ref_url=https://www.defense-arabic.com/2022/02/22/d981d98a-d981d98ad8afd98ad988-d985d8abd98ad8b1-d8a7d984d8acd98ad8b4-d8a7d984d985d8b5d8b1d98a-d98ad8aed8aad8a8d8b1-d985d8afd981d8b9/


No video or news about it in this twitter account


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> No video or news about it in this twitter account




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496022424072212480


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Abu Zaabal Company for Engineering Industries (Factory 100) is said to be in talks with Chinese Poly Technologies (PolyTech) for a Transfer of Technology (ToT) agreement over various military-industrial projects..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Abu Zaabal Company for Engineering Industries (Factory 100) is said to be in talks with Chinese Poly Technologies (PolyTech) for a Transfer of Technology (ToT) agreement over various military-industrial projects.





The SC said:


> The Egyptian Abu Zaabal Company for Engineering Industries (Factory 100) is said to be in talks with Chinese Poly Technologies (PolyTech) for a Transfer of Technology (ToT) agreement over various military-industrial projects..
> 
> View attachment 817808


what kind of weapons does this chinese firm do?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> what kind of weapons does this chinese firm do?


Many..some of them are:

IDEX 2019: Chinese company Poly Defence displays Silent Hunter laser defense system ​


Chinese company Poly Technologies presented several new naval equipment products available for the export market at the DSA 2012 Defense exhibition in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Today, February 23, a new video from the KnAAZ plant appeared in the framework of the celebration of women working at the plant, we can see work on a Su-35 number 9231 fighter plane in the colors of the Egyptian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

China and Russia have available solutions to overcome the shortcomings in arming Egyptian F-16 fighters with their best air to air missiles and bombs in case of war..


----------



## The SC

From IMX/CE-2022 Maritime Exercise, A rare appearance of the Egyptian Navy Pluto Plus-class Unmanned Underwater Vehicle (UUV) which is mainly used in identifying and destroying naval mines.













In other new:
Navantia Group is willing to build two combat supply naval vessels, the New Cantabria-class replenishment oiler ship for the Egyptian Navy.

Egypt has already shown a great interest in buying those vessels to accommodate with the navy’s expansion plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt's President Al-Sisi meets with the CEO of John Cockerill Belgian Defense Company for talks on joint cooperation in defense industries. 






John Cockerill Company primary products are turrets and remotely-controlled guns from 25 to 120mm calibers for APC/IFVs and naval vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Guys, Putin declared war to Ukraine today 

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CaWI3Q9D2jl/?utm_medium=share_sheet

the first kink shows Russian missiles hitting militaries area of the Ukranian army like the Command Center

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CaWUnJ-jtYH/?utm_medium=copy_link

the second link shows Russian troops entering Ukraine through Belarusian territories.

Those days will be hard for us all.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Navy in six years only, were able to change its shape into a real regional naval power that cannot be underestimated. However, the modernization process is still ongoing as Egypt is seeking to completely turn into blue-waters naval capabilities.






In order to completely turn into a blue-waters navy, the EN will not only need to introduce new warships and submarines, but also support vessels as Auxiliary Oiler Replenishment ships, Minesweepers and LSDs to create a real amphibious assault force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Today, February 23, a new video from the KnAAZ plant appeared in the framework of the celebration of women working at the plant, we can see work on a Su-35 number 9231 fighter plane in the colors of the Egyptian Air Force.
> 
> View attachment 818033


can u link the vid?


----------



## Ghostkiller

I don't usually trust him in everything. Because sometimes he exagerates

He said in this video that the Egyptian army are producing something that looks like Panzerfaust 3 ammunitions and Kornet-E which rumoured that Egypt is producing locally and finally that Egypt bought or produce locally Babur and Raad cruise missile from Pakistan

Panzerfaust 3





Kornet-E





Raad cruise missile




Babur cruise missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't usually trust him in everything. Because sometimes he exagerates
> 
> He said in this video that the Egyptian army are producing something that looks like Panzerfaust 3 ammunitions and Kornet-E which rumoured that Egypt is producing locally and finally that Egypt bought or produce locally Babur and Raad cruise missile from Pakistan
> 
> Panzerfaust 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kornet-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raad cruise missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babur cruise missile


There are rumors about all these systems for a while now.. some are more serious than others..But here we see clearly 3 products in the R&D exposition..as for the cruise missile he says it is an Egyptian project with cooperation of most likely Pakistan..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...-raad-and-babur-class-cruise-missiles.714642/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> There are rumors about all these systems for a while now.. some are more serious than others..But here we see clearly 3 products in the R&D exposition..as for the cruise missile he says it is an Egyptian project with cooperation of most likely Pakistan..
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...-raad-and-babur-class-cruise-missiles.714642/


I hope that all these rumours are true because Egypt needs an indigenous cruise missile in case of an embargo in Russia etc.. The production of a cruise missile in Egypt will grant us experience. Thanks God we are seeing progress in our army industry and i hope it will bear its fruit shortly. Tahya Masr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope that all these rumours are true because Egypt needs an indigenous cruise missile in case of an embargo in Russia etc.. The production of a cruise missile in Egypt will grant us experience. Thanks God we are seeing progress in our army industry and i hope it will bear its fruit shortly. Tahya Masr.


You've seen it with your own eyes in the video ..HaHaHa!

BTW Egypt was making the Chinese silkworm anti-ship cruise missiles for ages up to their most recent versions.. But this is a milestone now that it is a local made universal cruise missile being made for air, land and sea missions..

Silkworm anti-ship cruise missile






https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyptian-military-industries-products.713336/


----------



## HRK

Ghostkiller said:


> Raad cruise missile


IMHO On the basis of logic it is difficult to accept that Egypt has got TOT or a license for in house production of RA'AD air launched cruise missile and reason is simple as RA'AD being air launched missile it need to be integrated with some aircraft, but I don't think Egyptian air force have any such aircraft with which RA'AD could be integrated, or in other words I don't think Pakistan would be comfortable to integrate RA'AD with any of the current operational aircraft of Egyptian Air Force.


----------



## The SC

HRK said:


> IMHO On the basis of logic it is difficult to accept that Egypt has got TOT or a license for in house production of RA'AD air launched cruise missile and reason is simple as RA'AD being air launched missile it need to be integrated with some aircraft, but I don't think Egyptian air force have any such aircraft with which RA'AD could be integrated, or in other words I don't think Pakistan would be comfortable to integrate RA'AD with any of the current operational aircraft of Egyptian Air Force.


it is a locally made cruise missile being made for air, land and sea missions..with assistance of another country.. most likely Pakistan.. It is not RA'AD or Babur per se..

If you check the video at 4:48 you can see the cruise missile pointed to by an arrow..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> You've seen it with your own eyes in the video ..HaHaHa!


Yes I know but it is still rumours we didn't see when this cruise missile being launched. Usually I don't trust this guy very much hahahaha.
You know already that is our army is SECRETIVE as **** hahahaha


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Yes I know but it is still rumours we didn't when this cruise missile being launched. Usually I don't trust this guy very much hahahaha.
> You know already that is our army is SECRETIVE as **** hahahaha


This is the first time I trust him fully..because he showed all the proof in the army R&D expo..The missile he said is a project..but it seems there are already samples so it is pretty advanced and still advancing..

The Egyptian army is very secretive.. that is true.. so showing off this cruise missile means they have better things going on in this category..And the thing is that the army usually show things after they are concrete on the ground.. no show off..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497481839178657829
Mahmoud is denying that we are producing Panzerfaust, Kornet-E and maybe the cruise missiles. So maybe i hope we will see them in drills or in a new Egyptian Armed Forces Research Center tour.


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> can u link the vid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497481839178657829
> Mahmoud is denying that we are producing Panzerfaust, Kornet-E and maybe the cruise missiles. So maybe i hope we will see them in drills or in a new Egyptian Armed Forces Research Center tour.



A guided artillery shell is something very positive too.. but it looks like the korrnet munition really..

The Panzerfaust head is very different than a jamming device..it is obvious,,

The cruise missile image is far, so it might also be a drone.. but we know for sure that Egypt is working on a local cruise missile..in cooperation with other countries..






Greece Makedon cruise missile project






Belarus cruise missile





Egypt is working with all of them to produce a local cruise missile suitable for air, land and sea missions..


----------



## The SC




----------



## Hydration

ive been having hard time trying to find the patches ( decals insignias) of the egyptian ground forces especially mechanized and tank battalions and the 111 air wing which operates ka52 and the elite squadron No.26 'black ravens' if any of you can provide their patches i would be grateful


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500753261212622850
Egyptian M1A1





According to Mahmoud Gamal, Egypt is negotiating to upragrade our M1A1 Abrams to a new version. He already teased it during EDEX 2021. But sadly I believe that this upgrade will be rejected because of political reasons (you know the american policies with our army).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500839032774971397
And according to him also, EAF is discussing to joint cooperation with UAE (Caracal International) to produce firearms locally like CMB9 9x19mm (SMG) and maybe the CAR-816 with it. I heard rumours that the EAF will joint cooperated to have the CAR-816


CMP9 (Submachine gun )
.






CAR-816 (Assault Rifle)





@Philip the Arab I am sure you will be happy with those cooperation between Egypt and UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

*Egyptian Military Production discusses cooperation with Raytheon Company in the field of defense industries..




*

This is Raytheon's Saudi branch. Headquartered in Riyadh.. It is called Raytheon of Saudi Arabia, the Egyptians' tendency to the Saudi branch is not out of the blue!
-
Just as the Kingdom turned to Germany's Reimenthal branch of Switzerland to localize air defense technologies.. Instead of heading to the Germans and their madness..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *Egyptian Military Production discusses cooperation with Raytheon Company in the field of defense industries..
> 
> View attachment 821810
> *
> 
> This is Raytheon's Saudi branch. Headquartered in Riyadh.. It is called Raytheon of Saudi Arabia, the Egyptians' tendency to the Saudi branch is not out of the blue!
> -
> Just as the Kingdom turned to Germany's Reimenthal branch of Switzerland to localize air defense technologies.. Instead of heading to the Germans and their madness..


But what Raytheon of Saudi Arabia can offer to Egypt. I know that Raytheon produce the AIM-120 AMRAAM but still we can't have it for our F-16 fleet as for now because the Congress must accept this deal. We know already what they did with the F-35 deal during Trump's era when we asked to buy the F-35.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But what Raytheon of Saudi Arabia can offer to Egypt. I know that Raytheon produce the AIM-120 AMRAAM but still we can't have it for our F-16 fleet as for now because the Congress must accept this deal. We know already what they did with the F-35 deal during Trump's era when we asked to buy the F-35.


https://www.raytheon.com/ksa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501262871208120327
"Samoom" is a 100% Saudi-made drone, from design to implementation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501297546404118531

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501430374211235841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501430374211235841


I love K2 Black Panther in desert camo. They make it more sexier hahahaha. I hope that we will co-produce it because it will give us much more experience and more sophicasted technologies something USA doesn't want to give us with our M1A1 Abrams.

Does anybody have any news about the T-90 deal with Russians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I saw this video about UAV the EDGE's drones etc... He said in minute 1:38 to 1:42 that they are using PD2 droen from the ukrainian firm UKRSPECSYSTEMS in UAE, Saudi Arabia and Egypt. I didn't this at all in Egypt and not in any exhibition (EDEX2018 nor EDEX2021). It is so strange for me. Does anyone have any infos about that drone.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I love K2 Black Panther in desert camo. They make it more sexier hahahaha. I hope that we will co-produce it because it will give us much more experience and more sophicasted technologies something USA doesn't want to give us with our M1A1 Abrams.
> 
> Does anybody have any news about the T-90 deal with Russians?


No news about it being cancelled.. so it is still on.. It is the best Egyptian choice to replace the old Russian inventory of almost 1500 MBTs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I saw this video about UAV the EDGE's drones etc... He said in minute 1:38 to 1:42 that they are using PD2 droen from the ukrainian firm UKRSPECSYSTEMS in UAE, Saudi Arabia and Egypt. I didn't this at all in Egypt and not in any exhibition (EDEX2018 nor EDEX2021). It is so strange for me. Does anyone have any infos about that drone.







https://ukrspecsystems.com/pd-2-uas


----------



## The SC

Surprisingly changing the balance of power in the region and the world, Egypt is negotiating to buy the most powerful French fighter carrier.. and.. Barracuda BLK 1A submarines..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> No news about it being cancelled.. so it is still on.. It is the best Egyptian choice to replace the old Russian inventory of almost 1500 MBTs..


I am worrying that T-90 will be a flop as we can see all T-Series (modern T-72, T-80, T90) are being exploded massively against Javelin and NLAWS. People are starting to question the capabilities of the Russian Army and specially their armored divisions who are being massacred.



The SC said:


> Surprisingly changing the balance of power in the region and the world, Egypt is negotiating to buy the most powerful French fighter carrier..


Honestly it will be useless. We don't have other air/navy bases outside of Egypt. Plus till today we didn't finish all things that we want to do in our both Mistrals (Gamal Abdel Nasser and Anwar El Sadat) and it will be so EXPENSIVE. With this money we can modernise our infantry to have better equiments, trainings etc...


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I am worrying that T-90 will be a flop as we can see all T-Series (modern T-72, T-80, T90) are being exploded massively against Javelin and NLAWS. People are starting to question the capabilities of the Russian Army and specially their armored divisions who are being massacred.
> 
> 
> Honestly it will be useless. We don't have other air/navy bases outside of Egypt. Plus till today we didn't finish all things that we want to do in our both Mistrals (Gamal Abdel Nasser and Anwar El Sadat) and it will be so EXPENSIVE. With this money we can modernise our infantry to have better equiments, trainings etc...


Don't be biased..
M1A1 in Iraq..lol


















These are acquisitions for beyond 2030.. around 2035 for the aircraft carrier and Barracuda or SMX Ocean submarines..






The closest are the the Scorpene submarines.. might be very soon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> Don't be biased..
> M1A1 in Iraq


I don't think you can compare these 2 scenarios as Abrams performed fairly well against AT weapons, in fact very well. Few were completly destroyed, some were damaged but their performance was actually good. T-tanks in Ukraine on the other hand, not so much... a lot of them are catastrophic kills with crew barbecued inside. In this very moment I could say for certain that Russia probably lost more tankers than US did in Iraq.


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Don't be biased..
> M1A1 in Iraq..lol
> 
> View attachment 822538
> 
> 
> View attachment 822539
> 
> 
> View attachment 822540


I am not biased look how many destroyed T-Series filmed by the Ukrainians. Some were barbecued some were "destroyed". The perfomance of the American tanks were MUCH better than the T-Series in this conflict. Ofc i would proud if we have one of the best tanks in the world with local productions etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I am not biased look how many destroyed T-Series filmed by the Ukrainians. Some were barbecued some were "destroyed". The perfomance of the American tanks were MUCH better than the T-Series in this conflict. Ofc i would proud if we have one of the best tanks in the world with local productions etc...


Iraqis had only RPGs!


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> Iraqis had only RPGs!


Yeah, they had one of the best AT weapons back then, RPG-29… and then IEDs, Konkurs etc. Ukrainians also use RPGs a lot, I’m kinda surprised how Stugna-P performs, even against tanks with ERA.


----------



## joker88

Didn't I say before about barracuda?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> Didn't I say before about barracuda?


But not more than two.. they cost $4 billion each!

It is among the latest generation of Western SSNs .. parallels can be drawn with the British Astute and American Virginia classes.. only that the Egyptian ones will have a very advanced conventional propulsion instead of a nuclear one..


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

*The US Congress formally approves an Egyptian arms deal with the United States worth $2.2 billion




*​
The deal is a contract for the sale of 12 Super Hercules aircraft for military transport and shipping, including 6 aircraft that will be assigned to maritime patrols to monitor the Egyptian coasts around the clock. This is a qualitative development in the Egyptian defense, surveillance and reconnaissance systems..

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503340593530949635
Looks like we will have an upcoming exercice with Pakistan Air Force or/and Air Defense. It will be second edition of Sky Guardians which was mainly focused on air defense drills. Maybe we will see Pakistani JF-17 thunder with our Mig-29 Rafales and F-16.


----------



## The SC

*Egypt discusses with the American company "Lockheed Martin" cooperation in the military industries*

During the meeting, they discussed the possibility of cooperation in a number of fields, including the manufacture of* C6 ISR systems* (command - control - communications - computers - cyber security - combat and reconnaissance systems) and cooperation in the field of R&D and software engineering.

https://www.arabnews.com/node/2042391/middle-east













https://www.mubasher.info/news/3924278/مصر-تبحث-مع-شركة-لوكهيد-مارتن-الأمريكية-التعاون-بالصناعات-العسكرية/


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt: Saudi Arabia, and military-industrial MoU​Published on March 11, 2022
https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59382-egypt-saudia-arabia-and-military-industrial-mou​
Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi visited Riyadh on (8/3/2022) and discussed bilateral relations and regional and international developments with Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman Bin Abdul Aziz.

The meeting is reported to have discussed the activation of a Saudi-Egyptian memorandum of understanding (MoU) in the field of advanced military-industrial cooperation.

Several joint industrial projects and achievements between the two countries are said to be announced by the end of the year.


Egyptian president Abdel Fattah El-Sisi visited riyadh on tuesday (8/3/2022) and met with king Salman and crown prince Mohammad Bin Salman Bin Abdulaziz to discuss bilateral relations and regional and international developments. 

Reports from cairo suggest that the meeting with crown prince mohammad discussed the activation of a previous saudi-egyptian memorandum of understanding (mou) in the field of advanced military industries in a number of military sectors.

The MoU has been under talks and revision in the Saudi and Egyptian Defense Ministries since the beginning of 2022.

Sources close to the situation say that a number of senior advisors from the saudi ministry of defense, the general authority for military industries (gam), and saudi arabian military industries (sami), have completed all matters related to the activation of the mou with their counterparts in the egyptian ministry of military production.

the same sources add that according to the mou, the saudi defense industries will receive the assistance dozens of egyptian experts who played a key role in developing local egyptian military industries, ecially the ones who worked at the arab organization for industrialization (AOI).

MoU also includes the transfer and localization of advanced egyptian aerospace technologies to the short and medium-range air defense systems, anti-tank

- Tactical Report and Summary

Note : I screenshoted the report from a youtuber (Summary) so there is parts i couldn't get it (mainly the las part).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

LOL, SC, bro. I usually don't like to rub it in, but don't tell Joker I told you guys! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503756921383309330

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL, SC, bro. I usually don't like to rub it in, but don't tell Joker I told you guys!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503756921383309330


what the hell. how the hell did they get them to approve ???????? did we cancel the su 35 deal
even if we only upgrade our f16 fleet i dont see the use of the f15 now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Hydration said:


> what the hell. how the hell did they get them to approve ???????? did we cancel the su 35 deal
> even if we only upgrade our f16 fleet i dont see the use of the f15 now


does that mean the su 35 deal is probably canclled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL, SC, bro. I usually don't like to rub it in, but don't tell Joker I told you guys!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503756921383309330







Changes in US policy towards Egypt in the recent period:
- Talk about updates for F16
- The release of the Apache deal
- Transport aircraft
- And finally, F-15






Do not underestimate the approval of the Pentagon!

What remains is finance, foreign affairs, then Congress, then the signature of the president.

This can be done by pressure from the Pentagon..


----------



## Gomig-21

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FNthP5iXIAAFK0v?format=jpg&name=medium




Hydration said:


> what the hell. how the hell did they get them to approve ???????? did we cancel the su 35 deal
> even if we only upgrade our f16 fleet i dont see the use of the f15 now



Su-35 deal was squashed as far back as when Trump was still in office. What happened to all that diversification and independence they were preaching to us?

And yes, no crappy orange training wheels markings, AMRAAMS for the entire order (probably 24 aircraft is my guess). and for the 24 block 52 F-16s.

If they accept them without AMRAAMs and the APG-63 AESA radar among other few things, then shame on them. 



The SC said:


> Changes in US policy towards Egypt in the recent period:



More like the solid grip and power the US has. To get them to can a deal where 17 to 22 Su-35Ss were already built to testing level is not something any country can do to another. This was ridiculous, bro.

Gusts on standby.


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL, SC, bro. I usually don't like to rub it in, but don't tell Joker I told you guys!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503756921383309330


welcome back bro !

F-15 will be a great purchase.
Remember , it has never lost an aerial engagement . 150-0 !!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

F-6 enthusiast said:


> welcome back bro !
> 
> F-15 will be a great purchase.
> Remember , it has never lost an aerial engagement . 150-0 !!


when ur facing mig 21s in an f15 u shouldnt lose



Gomig-21 said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FNthP5iXIAAFK0v?format=jpg&name=medium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35 deal was squashed as far back as when Trump was still in office. What happened to all that diversification and independence they were preaching to us?
> 
> And yes, no crappy orange training wheels markings, AMRAAMS for the entire order (probably 24 aircraft is my guess). and for the 24 block 52 F-16s.
> 
> If they accept them without AMRAAMs and the APG-63 AESA radar among other few things, then shame on them.
> 
> 
> 
> More like the solid grip and power the US has. To get them to can a deal where 17 to 22 Su-35Ss were already built to testing level is not something any country can do to another. This was ridiculous, bro.
> 
> Gusts on standby.


32* its probably because of the ukraine war something probably happened under the tables we wont know off anytime soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Hydration said:


> when ur facing mig 21s in an f15 u shouldnt lose


yes
to be fair , they weren't fair engagements
But best wishes to EAF
Rafale for deep strike and the F-15 for air superiority will be a deadly combo


----------



## Hydration

F-6 enthusiast said:


> yes
> to be fair , they weren't fair engagements
> But best wishes to EAF
> Rafale for deep strike and the F-15 for air superiority will be a deadly combo


iam very sad because it means the su 35 deal is canclled and now the us will have even more power in spare parts blockage


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Hydration said:


> iam very sad because it means the su 35 deal is canclled and now the us will have even more power in spare parts blockage


well that's just the reality
i don't think anyone will be able to buy anything significant from Russia for some time

but i'm sure additional Rafale F4 orders can fill whatever gap has been created.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

I still disagree with f15s, we must stick with russian because at the end of the day, egy is looking for its security interests. I really hope its still on the table. And didnt egypt already get like 5 of the 24 sukhois?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL, SC, bro. I usually don't like to rub it in, but don't tell Joker I told you guys!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503756921383309330


Welcome back.I would be very happy to have the F-15 in our inventory but the problem is that maybe they will not give us the AIM-120 missiles nor advanced radars. So we will have to the same problem with our massive F-16 fleets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> What remains is finance, foreign affairs, then Congress, then the signature of the president.
> 
> This can be done by pressure from the Pentagon..



State Department will be the toughest one. But you're right, this is hardly a done deal with all the approvals that still need to be put in place but he sounded pretty confident when he said “In the case of Egypt, I think we have good news,* in that we’re gonna provide them with F-15s,* which was a long, hard slog. They felt it was too long, it took too long."

I believe CENTCOM has the preliminary intel consultation on the sale. Once they look at all the pros and cons from an intelligence, technical and Israeli disadvantage in QME from the sale, then it goes to the next stop which is State Department or Congress. I think CENTCOM will push this through because of the Su deal.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I still disagree with f15s, we must stick with russian because at the end of the day, egy is looking for its security interests.



Doesn't it at least frustrate you a little bit? Makes you really wonder what cards the US brought out to make the EAF fold like a cheap deck of worn-out street cards! lol Shameful walahi.

I think it's also important not to lose sight of how much better the F-15 would be for the EAF. Much more compatible with the rest of the fleet including the Rafales. Coms, weapons packages, IFF, etc. It might not cobra or tumble down backwards at 3000ft or dance with the balalaika lol, but I do think it's a better choice from a technical and compatible perspective.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I really hope its still on the table. And didnt egypt already get like 5 of the 24 sukhois?



Nah, you know how we're the hub or rumors in Africa, bro! lol. That was nothing but a bunch of kiobash. Not a single aircraft made it to Egypt and this program was cancelled a lot earlier than many think. Just like I was saying before, had anything materialized, we would've seen several leaked pictures and I don't care how scared some of these guys get. We would've seen it in Egypt with 17 of them all ready for delivery and just sitting in Russia?!?!? That we saw and know for sure.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Doesn't it at least frustrate you a little bit? Makes you really wonder what cards the US brought out to make the EAF fold like a cheap deck of worn-out street cards! lol Shameful walahi.
> 
> I think it's also important not to lose sight of how much better the F-15 would be for the EAF. Much more compatible with the rest of the fleet including the Rafales. Coms, weapons packages, IFF, etc. It might not cobra or tumble down backwards at 3000ft or dance with the balalaika lol, but I do think it's a better choice from a technical and compatible perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you know how we're the hub or rumors in Africa, bro! lol. That was nothing but a bunch of kiobash. Not a single aircraft made it to Egypt and this program was cancelled a lot earlier than many think. Just like I was saying before, had anything materialized, we would've seen several leaked pictures and I don't care how scared some of these guys get. We would've seen it in Egypt with 17 of them all ready for delivery and just sitting in Russia?!?!? That we saw and know for sure.


Well based on my own research, the rafale spectra radar successfully intercepted the pesa radar of the su 35, there's speculation that Egypt has left them in Russia so that an aesa radar can be installed on them. There's a youtuber named ehab khatamesh that talked about a sipri report on this manner, tho I dont remember what video it was exactly, you'll have to go back and binge search it. There's also sherif elsirfy who spoke on the manner as well.

I dont trust the f15 deal because we don't want any limitations or kill switches to either the weaponry or spare parts. I'd be perfectly fine just giving us the viper varient for the f 16s, but thats yet to happen, which is why I was advocating for replacing the falcons with French, greek, Emirati and Indian mirage 2000s, and getting license and rights to produce the spare parts for the mig 35, and its radar/engines. I'm still decently hopeful like @The SC


----------



## joker88

The Su-35 deal until last January, there is no news of its cancellation. It is possible that with the start of the war and the sanctions, the deal was canceled, but there is nothing official so far. We reached the 9234 fighter, numbering an Egyptian squadron
The American F15ex deal with 40 fighters is an unexpected deal from a country like America
There is also the release of Al-Amram and other munitions, the development of the Abrams M1A2 and not forgetting the C6, as well as the Link 16, including Thaad and Patriots for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, and the F35 deal for the UAE continues.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500750173168979970

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503789564430852111

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503759300816220173

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503719043714404355

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> The Su-35 deal until last January, there is no news of its cancellation. It is possible that with the start of the war and the sanctions, the deal was canceled, but there is nothing official so far. We reached the 9234 fighter, numbering an Egyptian squadron
> The American F15ex deal with 40 fighters is an unexpected deal from a country like America
> There is also the release of Al-Amram and other munitions, the development of the Abrams M1A2 and not forgetting the C6, as well as the Link 16, including Thaad and Patriots for the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, and the F35 deal for the UAE continues.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500750173168979970
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503789564430852111
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503759300816220173
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503719043714404355


I like how you call it.. Al-Amram like an Arabic name..HaHaHa!

We can add to it Al-F-15








What Egypt already has:

*M1A2* (Baseline): Production began in 1986 and entered service in 1992[143][_unreliable source?_] (77 built for the U.S. and more than 600 M1s upgraded to M1A2, 315 for Saudi Arabia, 1,005 for Egypt, 218 for Kuwait). The M1A2 offers the tank commander an independent thermal sight and ability to, in rapid sequence, shoot at two targets without the need to acquire each one sequentially, also 2nd generation depleted uranium armor components.[144]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1_Abrams


Egypt wants to upgrade to a special version *M1A2E..*

Just like the *M1A2S* (Saudi Package).. Saudi Arabian variant upgrade of the M1A2 based on M1A2 SEP, with some features, such as depleted uranium armor, believed to be missing and replaced by special armor. (442 M1A2s upgraded to M1A2S).[146][147]

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> I like how you call it.. Al-Amram like an Arabic name..HaHaHa!
> 
> We can add to it Al-F-15
> 
> View attachment 824486
> 
> 
> 
> What Egypt already has:
> 
> *M1A2* (Baseline): Production began in 1986 and entered service in 1992[143][_unreliable source?_] (77 built for the U.S. and more than 600 M1s upgraded to M1A2, 315 for Saudi Arabia, 1,005 for Egypt, 218 for Kuwait). The M1A2 offers the tank commander an independent thermal sight and ability to, in rapid sequence, shoot at two targets without the need to acquire each one sequentially, also 2nd generation depleted uranium armor components.[144]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1_Abrams
> 
> 
> Egypt wants to upgrade to a special version *M1A2E..*
> 
> Just like the *M1A2S* (Saudi Package).. Saudi Arabian variant upgrade of the M1A2 based on M1A2 SEP, with some features, such as depleted uranium armor, believed to be missing and replaced by special armor. (442 M1A2s upgraded to M1A2S).[146][147]


I believe the m1a2e upgrade is a more believable objective then the f 15, just seems to good to be true its sounds off. For the egyptian abrams however, they should go the extra mile and replace the l44 gun with the longer l55 cannon, remote weapon station, laser warning receivers, and a domestic active protection system. Trophy Is off for obvious reasons


----------



## joker88




----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> View attachment 824682


what are those


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> what are those


It looks like Egypt got the Aim-120 Amraam with the last batch of F-16 Blk 52..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It looks like Egypt got the Aim-120 Amraam with the last batch of F-16 Blk 52..
> 
> View attachment 824756


Imagine if this is AIM-120 AMRAAM, that would be fucking awesome. I hope it is true.


Do you remember guys the strange AIM-7 Sparrow that was showcased during a video or a photo of our air force. Does anyone have any infos about it because maybe we modified it and plus US Navy modified it to be an active radar missile but didn't enter mass production i think.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Imagine if this is AIM-120 AMRAAM, that would be fucking awesome. I hope it is true.
> 
> 
> Do you remember guys the strange AIM-7 Sparrow that was showcased during a video or a photo of our air force. Does anyone have any infos about it because maybe we modified it and plus US Navy modified it to be an active radar missile but didn't enter mass production i think.


Aim-7 vs Amraam






I remember @Gomig-21 came with a picture showing modifications on the Sparrow..

We might have gone in another direction than what was intended by that red arrow on the pic of @joker87..

It is about a rare appearance of the heavy GBU-10 bomb in the armament package of the F-16 Block 52 fighters during the inspection of the Chief of Staff of the Egyptian Armed Forces, Lieutenant-General Osama Askar, of one of the air bases to determine the readiness and preparedness of the air forces to carry out all tasks,.






The GBU-10 is a bomb consisting of a Mark MK-84 bomb weighing approximately 1000 kg and a laser seeker and wings for guidance., it is designed to hit high-value strategic targets such as trenches and bridges..The laser beam is directed at the specified target and the bomb is launched at the specified hostile targets with ultra-accurate aiming in a range of up to 15 km..






Note: Although this bomb was included in the armament package of the Egyptian F-16 fighters, this is its second official appearance, as it appeared 10 years ago during the activities of the Majd 2012 maneuver.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> what are those


GBU10


----------



## ARCH٤R

The SC said:


> It looks like Egypt got the Aim-120 Amraam with the last batch of F-16 Blk 52..
> 
> View attachment 824756


Nope Egypt did not receive AMRAAMs with the last batch of F-16s, but the Block 52s do have pylons that can carry AMRAAMs.


----------



## The SC

The Stockholm International Institute report reveals the new Egyptian military deals


----------



## The SC

The secrets of the Egyptian F-15 fighter jet deal and what it will provide to the Egyptian Air Force






There are statements by members of the Congress rejecting the deal and calling it gifts to repressive regimes - but there is something constant in American politics that may be hidden from many:

If the leaders of the American armed forces in the Pentagon decide to make a deal with a country - no matter how many members of the Congress object and voices among them condemn and reject, the deal will be passed and Congress will agree.. As the last deal was passed to Egypt by a small difference in votes, the same thing will happen with the F-15..These words do not mean that the Pentagon is in control of political affairs in the US.. But the military’s decisions are based on the interests of the American national security, and when you enter any decision or deal into the American national security space, Congress does not have the power to do anything but approve it, away from the partisan orientations of its members..


----------



## The SC

A Russian new photo confirms the continuation of the Egyptian Sukhoi-35 deal with the US F-15 fighter jet deal







This pic was taken on Feb. 9 meaning a month ago or so.. But on the video he says a new pic 2 days ago after the announcement about the F-15..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491462534083321859


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> A Russian new photo confirms the continuation of the Egyptian Sukhoi-35 deal with the US F-15 fighter jet deal


I think this photo is old. I have a feeling that I saw it before but i don't remember when hahaah (not sure)


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I think this photo is old. I have a feeling that I saw it before but i don't remember when hahaah (not sure)


On the new video just 5 hours ago he says a new pic 2 days ago..

I posted the latest pic I could find for now and it was taken in February 9 2022 in Russia according to the tweet..


----------



## Titanium100

The SC said:


> A Russian new photo confirms the continuation of the Egyptian Sukhoi-35 deal with the US F-15 fighter jet deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken on Feb. 9 meaning a month ago or so.. But on the video he says a new pic 2 days ago after the announcement about the F-15..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491462534083321859


Is this confirmed


----------



## joker88

There are three new videos, but I didn't post them for the brother who laughs a lot from January and February


----------



## Hydration

post them


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> أعتقد أن هذه الصورة قديمة. لدي شعور بأنني رأيته من قبل ولكني لا أتذكر عندما ههههه (غير متأكد)






🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

https://vk.com/video-72046642_456239142؟list=dd869c4ed053eace7b
😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛



https://vk.com/video-72046642_456239142?list=7e23aaa2c57a9443ca


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> https://vk.com/video-72046642_456239142؟list=dd869c4ed053eace7b
> 😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛😛
> 
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/video-72046642_456239142?list=7e23aaa2c57a9443ca


1 min 23 sec is this the eg camo?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## joker88

https://m.vk.com/video-44683459_456239269


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505594909566410756

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I posted the latest pic I could find for now and it was taken in February 9 2022 in Russia according to the tweet..



My dear brother, do you really think the US will deliver 20 or 24 brand new F-15s and be ok with the EAF still going through with the Su-35 deal when the whole F-15 deal was motivated and predicated on getting rid of the SU deal in exchange for the F-15s?


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> My dear brother, do you really think the US will deliver 20 or 24 brand new F-15s and be ok with the EAF still going through with the Su-35 deal when the whole F-15 deal was motivated and predicated on getting rid of the SU deal in exchange for the F-15s?


Plus it will be a nightmare to have F-15 and SU-35 as air superiority fighters. 

Funny thing I got banned from Egypt likely to get F-15s: CENTCOM chief thread because I defended Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Plus it will be a nightmare to have F-15 and SU-35 as air superiority fighters.
> 
> Funny thing I got banned from Egypt likely to get F-15s: CENTCOM chief thread because I defended Egypt.













This is apparently the newest picture the video was talking about..


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Plus it will be a nightmare to have F-15 and SU-35 as air superiority fighters.
> 
> Funny thing I got banned from Egypt likely to get F-15s: CENTCOM chief thread because I defended Egypt.


someone banned that italian guy because he said turkish weapons are made of mostly of european components and are literal copies lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> View attachment 825906
> 
> 
> View attachment 825908
> 
> 
> This is apparently the newest picture the video was talking about..


the 1st pic is very old


----------



## joker88

_There is another video that was deleted from inside the factory and it has very excellent pictures that I posted to some people and it is not on any platform
_


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1489324584746762244


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> someone banned that italian guy because he said turkish weapons are made of mostly of european components and are literal copies lol


Funny.. They can handle the truth. I got banned because a pakistani said "Turkey did not follow US directives on geopolitics- Egypt did"

So I told him "That's why Turkey host an american air base in her soil hahahaha. So stop worshiping Turkey and talking nonsense."

And he responded with "let me shut you out of this thread for talking impolitely and making nonsensical claims about what I do or not. And then when you have manners return to you we can talk"

Was he banned from the thread or the entire site?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Funny.. They can handle the truth. I got banned because a pakistani said "Turkey did not follow US directives on geopolitics- Egypt did"
> 
> So I told him "That's why Turkey host an american air base in her soil hahahaha. So stop worshiping Turkey and talking nonsense."
> 
> And he responded with "let me shut you out of this thread for talking impolitely and making nonsensical claims about what I do or not. And then when you have manners return to you we can talk"
> 
> Was he banned from the thread or the entire site?


i think the site the italian


----------



## dBSPL

Ghostkiller said:


> Funny.. They can handle the truth. I got banned because a pakistani said "Turkey did not follow US directives on geopolitics- Egypt did"
> 
> So I told him "That's why Turkey host an american air base in her soil hahahaha. So stop worshiping Turkey and talking nonsense."
> 
> And he responded with "let me shut you out of this thread for talking impolitely and making nonsensical claims about what I do or not. And then when you have manners return to you we can talk"
> 
> Was he banned from the thread or the entire site?


My dear friend, why this obsession with Turkey even in such an irrelevant title?

There is no air base in Turkey dedicated to the USA. The ownership of all the facilities on the Incirlik base belong to the state of the Republic of Turkey. Its command belongs to the Turkish air force. However, the base is one of NATO integrated bases with tactical nuclear weapons.

Likewise, the Turkish air force maintains warplanes in the Baltic states and Poland. Until 2021, we led the NATO High Readiness Response Force headquartered in Romania. Previously, we carried out the Allied Joint Force Command term command. I can give too many examples. Since Turkey is a member of this union, it fulfills its responsibilities within this structure.

We are opening our borders to NATO personnel because we are members of the union. However, the power of motion for all activities belongs to the TGNA. For your point of view under which military union did Egypt open its borders to the French soldiers? You acted with the intelligence and coordination of a foreign military country within your own borders. If you are accusing something about Turkey's NATO mission, you should know that your situation is worse.

These disinformative type discourses are really baseless, but if you are really curious about military structring inside TR, if you open a topic, I can give you very detailed information and some documents. TY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

dBSPL said:


> My dear friend, why this obsession with Turkey even in such an irrelevant title?
> 
> There is no air base in Turkey dedicated to the USA. The ownership of all the facilities on the Incirlik base belong to the state of the Republic of Turkey. Its command belongs to the Turkish air force. However, the base is one of NATO integrated bases with tactical nuclear weapons.
> 
> Likewise, the Turkish air force maintains warplanes in the Baltic states and Poland. Until 2021, we led the NATO High Readiness Response Force headquartered in Romania. Previously, we carried out the Allied Joint Force Command term command. I can give too many examples. Since Turkey is a member of this union, it fulfills its responsibilities within this structure.
> 
> We are opening our borders to NATO personnel because we are members of the union. However, the power of motion for all activities belongs to the TGNA. For your point of view under which military union did Egypt open its borders to the French soldiers? You acted with the intelligence and coordination of a foreign military country within your own borders. If you are accusing something about Turkey's NATO mission, you should know that your situation is worse.
> 
> These disinformative type discourses are really baseless, but if you are really curious about military structring inside TR, if you open a topic, I can give you very detailed information and some documents. TY


It isn't about obsession of Turkey at all, he was talking shit about Egypt that we are American puppet etc.. So i showed him that we don't have an american air base. It isn't against you. I know that you are in NATO and you play an important role in it. I repeat again it isn't against you or Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Ghostkiller said:


> It isn't about obsession of Turkey at all, he was talking shit about Egypt that we are American puppet etc.. So i showed him that we don't have an american air base. It isn't against you. I know that you are in NATO and you play an important role in it. I repeat again it isn't against you or Turkey.


Then I apologize for misunderstanding you.My intention was not to write anything offensive. I just wanted to respond to a claim that I see quite often on the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

dBSPL said:


> Then I apologize for misunderstanding you.My intention was not to write anything offensive. I just wanted to respond to a claim that I see quite often on the forum.


I know that's why i wrote something offensive against him in the other thread because i see it often on the forum. Especially when they criticize our politcs our geopolitics diplomacy when they don't know anything about it. So sorry if it was offensive to you. 

Other subject who is in your PFP? there is Mustafa Kamal Ataturk and maybe Mehmet the Conqueror or Alparslan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Ghostkiller said:


> I know that's why i wrote something offensive against him in the other thread because i see it often on the forum. Especially when they criticize our politcs our geopolitics diplomacy when they don't know anything about it. So sorry if it was offensive to you


Yes, there are quite common misconceptions in the forum about Egypt's geopolitical conditions and even its potential. It would be very useful for all members if a few friends spare some time on this subject.



> Other subject who is in your PFP? there is Mustafa Kamal Ataturk and maybe Mehmet the Conqueror or Alparslan?


Two important leaders of my state. One of them enabled us to make Anatolia our home. Alparslan Han. The other is our Republic's founding leader Atatürk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

dBSPL said:


> Yes, there are quite common misconceptions in the forum about Egypt's geopolitical conditions and even its potential. It would be very useful for all members if a few friends spare some time on this subject.
> 
> 
> Two important leaders of my state. One of them enabled us to make Anatolia our home. Alparslan Han. The other is our Republic's founding leader Atatürk.


I was close hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> It isn't about obsession of Turkey at all, he was talking shit about Egypt that we are American puppet etc.. So i showed him that we don't have an american air base. It isn't against you. I know that you are in NATO and you play an important role in it. I repeat again it isn't against you or Turkey.


you really shouldnt take MMM-E seriously or some pakistanis as for the replies and comments i saw they barely know anything about Egypt's geopolitics diplomacy or even weaponary. Theres so many projects that never see the light of the media this country's armed forces know how to not show off until its ready in service or final stages of tests and first stages of mass production. We will only have everything on hand 20 years from now if the world doesnt kill itself in the next 2 decades. I sometimes appreciate the sacrfices made and the resliance of countering the huge ammount israeli influence on our weapon's exporters and yet we take what we want in the end. Ruling this country was never an easy job now its getting harder due to economic refreshment and the rise that has been done in 8 years is astounding its time for local investors to invest in productive buissneses the goverment has provided us with everything and even CNC macheines to manafacture the macheines that produce cars planes and everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

dBSPL said:


> My dear friend, why this obsession with Turkey even in such an irrelevant title?
> 
> For your point of view under which military union did Egypt open its borders to the French soldiers? You acted with the intelligence and coordination of a foreign military country within your own borders. If you are accusing something about Turkey's NATO mission, you should know that your situation is worse.


Can you expend on this French thing.. it seems interesting!?


----------



## The SC

In brief:

From now to 2030 Egypt will procure, on top of a medium Aircraft Carrier weighting 40 000 tons equipped with 20 Rafale M and 10 more aircrafts including helicopters for a total of 30 aircrafts.. and Equipping the 2 LHDs.. Egypt will get 2 more supply ships (including fuel supplies) from Spanish Navantia, 2 more Gowind corvettes and 2 Belhara frigates with Aster 30 missiles, and one more French FREMM fully equipped as well as a number of Scorpene submarines to replace the old Romeo subs and/or 2 SMX OCEAN submarines.. Also 4 more MEKO-200 frigates and 4 Meko-300 frigates for air-defense from Germany.. and 2 more latest Berghamini frigates with Aster-30 and 32 cells from Italy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Is this a new aircraft number?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> Is this a new aircraft number?
> 
> View attachment 826131


There is a picture at the top up to number 9234

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506099600691810305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506099600691810305


ok last visit was for peace with hamas in exchange for camp david modification what is this for


----------



## Hydration

dBSPL said:


> For your point of view under which military union did Egypt open its borders to the French soldiers? You acted with the intelligence and coordination of a foreign military country within your own borders. If you are accusing something about Turkey's NATO mission, you should know that your situation is worse.


If you are talking about SIRLI this was about providing recconasance missions over the whole of the westren desert and at that time after the chaos of the reveloution we did not have the capability or the equipment to do that but the french surely did they provided reconasance while the AF bombs the bypassers. Now that the economy and the situation has been constant we aqquired these reconasance planes and ground survalance equipment from both the US and France so it isnt like opening a military base solely for a forign country it was an operation and ended after the equipment was aquired and less bypasses were recorded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

dBSPL said:


> We are opening our borders to NATO personnel because we are members of the union. However, the power of motion for all activities belongs to the TGNA. For your point of view under which military union did Egypt open its borders to the French soldiers? You acted with the intelligence and coordination of a foreign military country within your own borders. If you are accusing something about Turkey's NATO mission, you should know that your situation is worse.


Do you know how many French soldiers were in Egypt during Operation Sirli? They were maximum 10. Because there was pilots and his reconnaisance crew that flew the MERLIN III(surveillance and reconnaissance aircraft). The rest was in an air base (north west of Egypt) and their job was to analyze with the Egyptian army the data given by the MERLIN III crew. We hosted them to help us to secure our borders with Libya and stop illegal smugglers and terrorist from entering our country and to stop launching terrorist attacks. Plus we didn't have the technology edge that can help us spying on smugglers and criminals because of that 1100km desert. But now we have the capabilities to do it.

Dix hommes en descendent, des Français arrivés en Egypte quelques jours plus tôt avec des visas « touristes » --> Ten men get out, French people who arrived in Egypt a few days earlier with “tourist” visas (source : disclose)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

French top-attack missiles for egypt, this guy deserves some views had his channel blocked due to talking about israel and ukraine and he has a very reasonable point of view

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88




----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Is this a new aircraft number?
> 
> View attachment 826131



You know, it's actually a very difficult decision. While the Su-35 is and would be a great addition to the EAF, the fact remains that it's avionics and radar are not as good as the F-15EX. There is also the advantage of the F-15 being a western platform making instantly compatible with the EAF's entire F-16 fleet as well as the Rafales. The only remaining issue (and I think it's a done deal tbh) is that they agree to the F-15 and not the Su-35 but with a deal for AMRAAMs to support the new jets as well as integrate their function on all block 52s.



joker87 said:


> View attachment 826259



The keel section of the 4th MEKO for the EN is great news. But why haven't we seen any more pictures of the previous 3? Why isn't the first one which should be complete and testing in the process shown in any pictures? Strange.

This is the only one we've seen and it's old.


----------



## Gomig-21

Some recent pics of the new AW-149s & 189s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, it's actually a very difficult decision. While the Su-35 is and would be a great addition to the EAF, the fact remains that it's avionics and radar are not as good as the F-15EX. There is also the advantage of the F-15 being a western platform making instantly compatible with the EAF's entire F-16 fleet as well as the Rafales. The only remaining issue (and I think it's a done deal tbh) is that they agree to the F-15 and not the Su-35 but with a deal for AMRAAMs to support the new jets as well as integrate their function on all block 52s.


We do agree on all that bro.. But procuring the F-15 alone is too risky for the Egyptian policies of diversifying the armament sources.. its national security, the sovereignty and independence in armament And its strategic alliance with both Russia and the US.. So It is going to be either the F-15 along with the SU-35.. or Egypt will go just for the SU-35 for safety.. no other choices..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, it's actually a very difficult decision. While the Su-35 is and would be a great addition to the EAF, the fact remains that it's avionics and radar are not as good as the F-15EX. There is also the advantage of the F-15 being a western platform making instantly compatible with the EAF's entire F-16 fleet as well as the Rafales. The only remaining issue (and I think it's a done deal tbh) is that they agree to the F-15 and not the Su-35 but with a deal for AMRAAMs to support the new jets as well as integrate their function on all block 52s.
> 
> 
> 
> The keel section of the 4th MEKO for the EN is great news. But why haven't we seen any more pictures of the previous 3? Why isn't the first one which should be complete and testing in the process shown in any pictures? Strange.
> 
> This is the only one we've seen and it's old.
> 
> View attachment 826303


I wanted you to see the video that was deleted to believe what I said earlier, you are the only one I wanted to see


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> We do agree on all that bro.. But procuring the F-15 alone is too risky for the Egyptian policies of diversifying the armament sources.. its national security, the sovereignty and independence in armament And its strategic alliance with both Russia and the US.. So It is going to be either the F-15 along with the SU-35.. or Egypt will go just for the SU-35 for safety.. no other choices..



They can't have both, my bro. You remember what Pompeo said about CAATSA and the offer for the F-15s to replace the Su-35s? So the US will never allow the EAF to have both and with what the general said sounds like a done deal meaning the EAF seems to have agreed to give up the Su-35 deal and is now going with the F-15s. Otherwise McKenzie would've never said they will provide Egypt with F-15s.



joker87 said:


> I wanted you to see the video that was deleted to believe what I said earlier, you are the only one I wanted to see



I saw it. But it doesn't mean much because it's probably old. Are you saying they will be getting both types? No way.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> They can't have both, my bro. You remember what Pompeo said about CAATSA and the offer for the F-15s to replace the Su-35s? So the US will never allow the EAF to have both and with what the general said sounds like a done deal meaning the EAF seems to have agreed to give up the Su-35 deal and is now going with the F-15s. Otherwise McKenzie would've never said they will provide Egypt with F-15s.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it. But it doesn't mean much because it's probably old. Are you saying they will be getting both types? No way.


Simply put, a believer is not stung twice from the same hole..


"The Israelis said it was better for the U.S. and Israel to have U.S. weapon systems in Egypt instead of those from the Russian or Chinese governments, the two Israeli defense officials said."









Israel urges Biden administration to sell F-15 fighter jets to Egypt


Israel is encouraging the Biden administration to approve a major arms deal with Egypt for the sale of F-15 fighter jets, two senior Israeli defense officials told Axios.Why it matters: The Israeli lobbying efforts show the depth of the Israeli-Egyptian relationship in recent years and the...




news.yahoo.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian MEKO A200EN frigate






These frigates are distinguished by the difficulty of detecting them (Stealth), as they can open sea gaps, infiltrate and carry out a decisive naval strike thanks to the strength and intensity of their armaments, as well as thanks to the capabilities of their radars, electronic systems, devices, sensors and sonars. Together with the submarines Type 209/1400MOD they form a terrifying duo called “Silent killers“.. Here it becomes clear Egypt’s insistence on owning the latest technologies in the world in the maritime field and its preference over the eastern parts that are stronger in armament but less advanced technologically, because the fifth generation wars have become dependent on advanced electronic warfare systems in the first place, then the armament in the second place..


The MEKO A200EN will have a configuration which will be as follows:

- The frigate displacement will be ranging from 3700 to 4000 tons with a length of 121 meters.

- It will be equipped with the latest generation of Thales NS-110 4D AESA air and surface surveillance radar which is an advanced and upgraded version of the original NS-100 3D radar

- Decoys launchers for C310 high-performance anti-torpedo counter-measures system,

- 2× 32 Tube laser-decoys launchers for Rheinmetall Multi Ammunition Softkill System EM/IR (MASS),

- Thales SCORPION Electronic Warfare Support Measures System (ECM),

- SATCOM System, also for the sonar, the Egyptian navy MEKO A200 is planned to be equipped with a towed array sonar.


For the armament and weaponry system, it will be fitted with :

• 16 RBS 15 Mk III Block 3 surface-to-surface missiles with a range of 200 km.. with land attack capability..or latest generation of Exocet Anti-ships missiles

• 32 vertical launch cells for launching VL-MIca-NG air defense missiles with a range of 40 km and a speed of Mach 4 times the speed of sound 4 times

• Two MSI 30mm air-defense, anti-fast boat guns or Oerlikon Searanger 20mm naval guns

• Two types of Torpedos: DM2A4 Seahake and MU-90 launchers with a maximum range of 23 km

• Oto Melara 127mm cannon, which is capable of firing Dart shells and smart GPS-guided Vulcano projectiles with a range of +100 km

• The frigate carries two helicopters for anti-submarine control, surveillance, reconnaissance, support and attack

• Unmanned Aerial Vehicles for reconnaissance purposes

• A special forces speedboat.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Simply put, a believer is not stung twice from the same hole..
> 
> 
> "The Israelis said it was better for the U.S. and Israel to have U.S. weapon systems in Egypt instead of those from the Russian or Chinese governments, the two Israeli defense officials said."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel urges Biden administration to sell F-15 fighter jets to Egypt
> 
> 
> Israel is encouraging the Biden administration to approve a major arms deal with Egypt for the sale of F-15 fighter jets, two senior Israeli defense officials told Axios.Why it matters: The Israeli lobbying efforts show the depth of the Israeli-Egyptian relationship in recent years and the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com


ik it they would want us to be dragged with a war in iran so israel can lead the coalition and become integeral in the ME. Irans leadership wont be changed its just for the cutting of arab countries with egypt to preform israels and iran imperalistic dreams. The Su-35 should not be given up at any cost this is our only chance to be freed from american influence


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> ik it they would want us to be dragged with a war in iran so israel can lead the coalition and become integeral in the ME. Irans leadership wont be changed its just for the cutting of arab countries with egypt to preform israels and iran imperalistic dreams. The Su-35 should not be given up at any cost this is our only chance to be freed from american influence


Israel will never lead the coalition. It will be always Egypt who will lead it. Look at the last summit, MBZ and Bennet didn't visit to each other to talk about the coalition but they went to Egypt to do it. Egypt is the most influential and powerful player in the Middle East. Right now, Saudi Arabia isn't talking publicly with Israel and Egypt will be the factor that connects the relationships between Israel and KSA to formed the coalition. Plus Egypt is already dragged in this war. We sent our navy forces and some of our F-16 to Yemen and El Sisi said in a interview, geishna fi masafet el seka lel defa3 3an okhwatna fi Khalij (our army is on the way to defend our brothers in the Gulf). I like to change the quote of Anwar El Sadat (allah yerhamo) when he said in his 6 october victory speech : "Egypt has now his shield and sword" to "Egypt is the shield and the sword od the Arabs".


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Israel will never lead the coalition. It will be always Egypt who will lead it. Look at the last summit, MBZ and Bennet didn't visit to each other to talk about the coalition but they went to Egypt to do it. Egypt is the most influential and powerful player in the Middle East. Right now, Saudi Arabia isn't talking publicly with Israel and Egypt will be the factor that connects the relationships between Israel and KSA to formed the coalition. Plus Egypt is already dragged in this war. We sent our navy forces and some of our F-16 to Yemen and El Sisi said in a interview, geishna fi masafet el seka lel defa3 3an okhwatna fi Khalij (our army is on the way to defend our brothers in the Gulf). I like to change the quote of Anwar El Sadat (allah yerhamo) when he said in his 6 october victory speech : "Egypt has now his shield and sword" to "Egypt is the shield and the sword od the Arabs".


No one is ready for a war and a nuclear iran will give them immunity and become more careless in their actions and let their terrorism cross further into other countries and egypt is the big fish they tried installing a reveloutnary guard in during MB's rule and failed. The gulf shouldnt allow nuclear iran or be dragged in any war


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> No one is ready for a war and a nuclear iran will give them immunity and become more careless in their actions and let their terrorism cross further into other countries and egypt is the big fish they tried installing a reveloutnary guard in during MB's rule and failed. The gulf shouldnt allow nuclear iran or be dragged in any war


The only thing that will be good is that everybody will nuclear so Israel will not hold the nuclear card on us because the Arab countries will be equal with her.


----------



## Gomig-21

AGM-88 Harpoons.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> AGM-88 Harpoons.
> 
> View attachment 826900


Is it one of 20 F-16 Block 52 that Egypt has?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Is it one of 20 F-16 Block 52 that Egypt has?



No. that's one of the block 40s. You can tell when they don't have the IFF antennas on top of the radome like the block 52s have.






Also by the serial number if one can read it.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> No. that's one of the block 40s. You can tell when they don't have the IFF antennas on top of the radome like the block 52s have.
> 
> View attachment 826907
> 
> 
> Also by the serial number if one can read it.


The aviation and mostly the technology isn't my best thing hahahaha. Thank you.



Gomig-21 said:


> No. that's one of the block 40s. You can tell when they don't have the IFF antennas on top of the radome like the block 52s have.
> 
> View attachment 826907
> 
> 
> Also by the serial number if one can read it.


But how our 220 F-16 fleet know if this F-16 is a friend or a foe. We use the RISC3 C5I and other versions? I know that orange camo on the wings and on the tail but if a country like Israel,that has Aggressor squadron (115 Squadron), has decided to color F-16 with the same camo as our.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> But how our 220 F-16 fleet know if this F-16 is a friend or a foe. We use the RISC3 C5I and other versions?



Typically the times you use that specific type of IFF is when you spot an unknown aircraft in the distance and you send it a signal to identify itself through the interrogator of the IFF and usually it will reply as to who it is. If it doesn't, then you have to decide another way. You also can get additional help from AWACs if they are airborne as well. Now I believe they are using the RIC2/3 like you said.



Ghostkiller said:


> I know that orange camo on the wings and on the tail but if a country like Israel,that has Aggressor squadron (115 Squadron), has decided to color F-16 with the same camo as our.



EAF also has its own aggressor squadron. It's made out of the block-52s. Look for the ones without the orange markings and those belong to that aggressor unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> The aviation and mostly the technology isn't my best thing hahahaha. Thank you.
> 
> 
> But how our 220 F-16 fleet know if this F-16 is a friend or a foe. We use the RISC3 C5I and other versions? I know that orange camo on the wings and on the tail but if a country like Israel,that has Aggressor squadron (115 Squadron), has decided to color F-16 with the same camo as our.


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> View attachment 827045
> View attachment 827046


Working on the C6I now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Nice video about the maintenance and manufacturing more than 300 spare parts for the F-16, and the same for Rafale and all other fighters in Egypt..

There are prospects of defense cooperation with Turkey..

Also the latest picture of the SU-35SE dated 17th of March 2022..

Talk about MEKO-200.. one will be delivered this year and 2 in 2023..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> There are prospects of defense cooperation with Turkey..


I hope a prosperous defense cooperation with Turkey. But not right now maybe in the future. We are doing this for alliance between GCC countries Egypt Israel and Turkey against Iran.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope a prosperous defense cooperation with Turkey. But not right now maybe in the future. We are doing this for alliance between GCC countries Egypt Israel and Turkey against Iran.


iam not very keen on naval cooperation with turkey, we have better deals with france and germany


----------



## dBSPL

Lieutenant General Osama Askar led the Egyptian delegation that visited Turkish companies at DIMDEX. A Kargu (swarm capable killer drone) model was presented to him at the STM booth.

Presumably, this possibility of cooperation not related to naval systems, but to some drone technologies that would support point operations in Egypt's fight against terrorism, especially in the Sinai region.


----------



## The SC

dBSPL said:


> Lieutenant General Osama Askar led the Egyptian delegation that visited Turkish companies at DIMDEX. A Kargu (swarm capable killer drone) model was presented to him at the STM booth.
> 
> Presumably, this possibility of cooperation not related to naval systems, but to some drone technologies that would support point operations in Egypt's fight against terrorism, especially in the Sinai region.


It is related to Naval systems mostly..








Hydration said:


> iam not very keen on naval cooperation with turkey, we have better deals with france and germany


Yes better deals for sure.. But EN can get some TOT it is not getting from France and Germany..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> It is related to Naval systems mostly..
> 
> View attachment 827688
> 
> 
> 
> Yes better deals for sure.. But EN can get some TOT it is not getting from France and Germany..


i think france will do ToT to its munitions sooner or later i think a drone cooperation would be better although i think no military cooperation with turkey is nessacry the ones with saudi and emirates is enough


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> i think france will do ToT to its munitions sooner or later i think a drone cooperation would be better although i think no military cooperation with turkey is nessacry the ones with saudi and emirates is enough


Yes..still if more tech can come from Turkey somehow..why not.. It gets a lot from Europe..
We're not talking about something strategic here.. just a defense cooperation at a certain level..to start with..


----------



## dBSPL

The SC said:


> Yes..still if more tech can come from Turkey somehow..why not.. It gets a lot from Europe..
> We're not talking about something strategic here.. just a defense cooperation at a certain level..to start with..


Like Egyptian friends here, I am of the opinion that the current political climate is not suitable for a large-scale naval cooperation. (Already, the Egyptian navy seems to have planned all its needs through Franco-German-Italian and US suppliers.) However, I am also quite optimistic about the speedy repair of relations. Erdogan's visit to Cairo or Sisi's visit to Ankara can change the season abruptly.

As for what Turkey bought from Europe; well, unfortunately, we can't even get a 76mm main naval gun from Europe, right now. We even had to develop local main gun ourselves for ongoing projects. In a broader mean, all CMS and other combat /control /navigation systems, radar and EW systems, CM and weapon configurations had to be completely domestic. This resulted in radical changes in almost all navy modernizing planning.

For this reason, while the Turkish shipbuilding industry is designing and manufacturing the frigate for the first timefor example, also faced with the challenge of integrating many of the systems we have produced for the first time into this ships. The vision of the Turkish navy for the 2030s includes becoming a global player in shipbuilding and subsystems. In this context, the embargo barriers not only accelerated the achievement of this goal, but also made it a vital issue.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Hydration said:


> i think france will do ToT to its munitions sooner or later i think a drone cooperation would be better although i think no military cooperation with turkey is nessacry the ones with saudi and emirates is enough


If you people really want to develop a genuine naval industry,TOT of milgem corvettes with IP rights is the way to go.Germany and France will never give you IP rights of their weapons.And TOT without IP is nearly useless.You will end up assembling kits and no actual design and development capabilities will be added.


----------



## Hydration

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> If you people really want to develop a genuine naval industry,TOT of milgem corvettes with IP rights is the way to go.Germany and France will never give you IP rights of their weapons.And TOT without IP is nearly useless.You will end up assembling kits and no actual design and development capabilities will be added.


we have ToT agreements with belguim Sk germany spain and france in many aspects including 30mm to 120 mm guns in both naval and ground aspects. AS for munitions i dont really know the nature of this and many local projects are held in secret we only know the outside cooperations we gotta wait till EDEX 2023 till we can see what have they accomplished as far there is a new radar and a medium range AA system no further details.






Coperation with belgium

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Abdulaziz Al-Karimi

Hydration said:


> we have ToT agreements with belguim Sk germany spain and france in many aspects including 30mm to 120 mm guns in both naval and ground aspects. AS for munitions i dont really know the nature of this and many local projects are held in secret we only know the outside cooperations we gotta wait till EDEX 2023 till we can see what have they accomplished as far there is a new radar and a medium range AA system no further details.
> 
> Coperation with belgium



What type of TOT and ships. Sounds interesting


----------



## The SC

Abdulaziz Al-Karimi said:


> What type of TOT and ships. Sounds interesting


An Egyptian corvette and an OPV in cooperation with Lurssen Germany..were shown in the EDEX 2021.. There is ToT for the Gowind 2500 made in Egypt and now the MEKO-200..also being made in Egypt's Alexandria shipyard.. The Berghamini came with the main gun and its munition's ToT.. extremely interesting munition of 100 km range.. New anti ship missiles are being developed with the UAE and torpedoes too.. in fact a lot is going on as far as naval ToT is concerned .. not to forget a very near deal about manufacturing the Scorpene submarines in Egypt.. with ToT of course..


----------



## sami_1

Egypt declares interest in any Turkish military product that has an excellent impact on the hard cooperation with the European side.


There can be no real Egyptian-Turkish cooperation

Turkey occupies Arab lands, cut off the water from Iraq and Syria, and stole the Syrian factories of Aleppo and the antiquities of Syria, until it came to stealing chickens from the Kurdish areas inside Syria.

The Turks did not abide by agreements with Egypt, whether the withdrawal of Turkish and Syrian mercenaries from Libya





The Turks sent arms to Ethiopia as a result of their hostility against Egypt
The Turks and their alliance with Israel aimed at transferring the Israeli forces to Turkey instead of Egypt, and this is a matter in which Turkey completely escaped





The Turks are currently importing Egyptian LNG gas because it is less expensive, but this does not support the Turks still incubating the terrorism of the Muslim Brotherhood, therefore any military cooperation will not be real. An unspoken feud, but a feud

The main reason for accelerating the development of the Egyptian army is that Turkey is one of the means of threatening the Egyptian national security, and the reason for the Turkish disease in Egypt is the slowing down of the process of military industrialization by direct purchase of weapons from the West. pilot




Egypt obtained drones from China, Belarus, the United Arab Emirates, Poland and Ukraine as the first time
Then it carried out the programs of manufacturing with China, the Emirates, Belarus and Greece, it moved to the third stage, the local development of a number of local plants
This made the Egyptian army the largest operator of drones in the Middle East and the sixth in the world in this field
All this thanks to the Turkish hostility to Egypt

Some are called brothers and Islam, and we did not see this brotherhood on the part of the Turks with the Syrians and with the Iraqis.









Rather, Turkey’s alliances with Israel, Turkey is a front for the Israeli weapon, nothing more. If Egypt wants military cooperation with Israel, why cooperate with the Turkish front

It is not possible to establish any sound relations with the Turkish regime, which has moved from the stage of regional competition to hostility, whether declared in the period between 2013-2021 or undeclared 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Abdulaziz Al-Karimi

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 827836
> 
> Egypt declares interest in any Turkish military product that has an excellent impact on the hard cooperation with the European side.
> 
> 
> There can be no real Egyptian-Turkish cooperation
> 
> Turkey occupies Arab lands, cut off the water from Iraq and Syria, and stole the Syrian factories of Aleppo and the antiquities of Syria, until it came to stealing chickens from the Kurdish areas inside Syria.
> 
> The Turks did not abide by agreements with Egypt, whether the withdrawal of Turkish and Syrian mercenaries from Libya
> 
> View attachment 827830
> 
> The Turks sent arms to Ethiopia as a result of their hostility against Egypt
> The Turks and their alliance with Israel aimed at transferring the Israeli forces to Turkey instead of Egypt, and this is a matter in which Turkey completely escaped
> 
> View attachment 827833
> 
> The Turks are currently importing Egyptian LNG gas because it is less expensive, but this does not support the Turks still incubating the terrorism of the Muslim Brotherhood, therefore any military cooperation will not be real. An unspoken feud, but a feud
> 
> The main reason for accelerating the development of the Egyptian army is that Turkey is one of the means of threatening the Egyptian national security, and the reason for the Turkish disease in Egypt is the slowing down of the process of military industrialization by direct purchase of weapons from the West. pilot
> View attachment 827832
> 
> Egypt obtained drones from China, Belarus, the United Arab Emirates, Poland and Ukraine as the first time
> Then it carried out the programs of manufacturing with China, the Emirates, Belarus and Greece, it moved to the third stage, the local development of a number of local plants
> This made the Egyptian army the largest operator of drones in the Middle East and the sixth in the world in this field
> All this thanks to the Turkish hostility to Egypt
> 
> Some are called brothers and Islam, and we did not see this brotherhood on the part of the Turks with the Syrians and with the Iraqis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 827827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather, Turkey’s alliances with Israel, Turkey is a front for the Israeli weapon, nothing more. If Egypt wants military cooperation with Israel, why cooperate with the Turkish front
> 
> It is not possible to establish any sound relations with the Turkish regime, which has moved from the stage of regional competition to hostility, whether declared in the period between 2013-2021 or undeclared 2022.



Lmao.. I can't believe you even penned that out mann.

Are you for real? What Arab countries you talking about Syria-Iraq?  Turkey has reason for being in these areas and in fact it is preferable with the Turks rather then the puppet who sold everything to Russia... He would sell everything from river and the skies if possible.

Military cooperation will occur if both seek it and I don't see why they wouldn't want to purchase hardware from Turkey..

You have written a long essay brother that holds no candle to the truth or ground reality here.

There is a brotherhood between Egypt and Turkey and unbreakable brotherhood which ties them down to each other in this life. History suggests that they have found each other on the same side more then often again and again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dBSPL

Abdulaziz Al-Karimi said:


> Lmao.. I can't believe you even penned that out mann.
> 
> Are you for real? What Arab countries you talking about Syria-Iraq?  Turkey has reason for being in these areas and in fact it is preferable with the Turks rather then the puppet who sold everything to Russia... He would sell everything from river and the skies if possible.
> 
> Military cooperation will occur if both seek it and I don't see why they wouldn't want to purchase hardware from Turkey..
> 
> You have written a long essay brother that holds no candle to the truth or ground reality here.
> 
> There is a brotherhood between Egypt and Turkey and unbreakable brotherhood which ties them down to each other in this life. History suggests that they have found each other on the same side more then often again and again


There is so much hatred and prejudice. But almost all of these are based on empty propaganda. A few months ago, UAE social media users were attacking Turks along with Armenians and Greeks. Now, as far as I can see, we all remember our historical strong ties and mutual goodwill prevails.

90% of what dear @sami_1 wrote above consists of false claims. But I can respond one by one, even most of them completly irrevelant for this thread, if everybody OK.

If you allow me, I would like to make a small reminder about the Syria issue, which is the point I regret most.

Turkey is currently the only protector of around 10 million Syrians. (by comparison, the total population of Libya is 7 million) They do not get bombs, they somehow continue their commercial life and are not killed. Half of them are within our borders. When Turkish borders were left to terrorist organizations, military operations and establishing a safe corridor were inevitable. Dozens of our civilian citizens lost their lives in Daesh and PKK attacks. The presence of these terrorist organizations in Syria has led millions of Syrians to seek refuge in Turkey. Syrians receive free healthcare and education in Turkey, benefit from social security, and this costs billions of dollars annually.

Turkey has never said that it has annexed any Syrian territory. On the contrary, a tripartite agreement was signed to guarantee the territorial integrity of Syria. Current safe zones were created with the knowledge of Russia, the international supporter of the regime, for the return of Syrians who were free from terrorism and had to leave the country. Unfortunately, the problems with countries such as KSA and Egypt pushed us to sit down with Iran and Russia. If we could act together on Syria, we would have solved the problem years ago.

The most important reason that prepared the ground for the Euphrates Shield Operation is the direct attempt to threat Turkish state. The PKK and its Syrian extension, the PYD/YPG, attempted to establish a terrorist state in the region and even autonomous governments began to form cantons. All these developments made it necessary to organize a military operation in the region for the survival of Turkey, and Turkey implemented a military operation option as a last resort in the face of these developments threatening its existence.

In the notification sent to the UN, TURKEY defined the objectives of the operation as follows:
-To guarantee the territorial integrity and sovereignty of Turkey,
-To eliminate the terrorist elements in the border region and to ensure security,
-To prevent the PYD/YPG-PKK or any other terrorist organization from establishing a terrorist state in northern Syria,
-To prevent the arrival of new asylum seekers in Turkey and to return the Syrians in Turkey to these safe areas.
-To create a war-free safe zone for Syrian refugees in northern Syria

The right of self-defense under Article 51 of the UN Charter, and the 1998 Turkey-Syria Adana agreement constitute the legal basis for the operations in question.

Thank Allah(cc) these operations were successful. Today, around 2 million Syrians live in these safe zones. Not only Turkish charities, but also many Arab charities continue their activities in a safer way thanks to these regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Abdulaziz Al-Karimi said:


> Lmao.. I can't believe you even penned that out mann.
> 
> Are you for real? What Arab countries you talking about Syria-Iraq?  Turkey has reason for being in these areas and in fact it is preferable with the Turks rather then the puppet who sold everything to Russia... He would sell everything from river and the skies if possible.
> 
> Military cooperation will occur if both seek it and I don't see why they wouldn't want to purchase hardware from Turkey..
> 
> You have written a long essay brother that holds no candle to the truth or ground reality here.
> 
> There is a brotherhood between Egypt and Turkey and unbreakable brotherhood which ties them down to each other in this life. History suggests that they have found each other on the same side more then often again and again


if he didnt call putin, syria wouldnt be a thing and its a real shame we didnt help assad stablize the country although somethings wrong doesnt mean we leave syria. THeres no brotherhood in the future of countries and erdogan's idiotic policies made him lose egypt as an ally infact turning it into an enemy and no theres no "unbreakable" brotherhood between 4 centuries of colonlization isnt a sign of brotherhood and theres really hardly anything the egyptian military would get satisfied by from turkey. Until erdogan is removed dont expect any sort of cooperation between the two

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

dBSPL said:


> There is so much hatred and prejudice. But almost all of these are based on empty propaganda. A few months ago, UAE social media users were attacking Turks along with Armenians and Greeks. Now, as far as I can see, we all remember our historical strong ties and mutual goodwill prevails.
> 
> 90% of what dear @sami_1 wrote above consists of false claims. But I can respond one by one, even most of them completly irrevelant for this thread, if everybody OK.
> 
> If you allow me, I would like to make a small reminder about the Syria issue, which is the point I regret most.
> 
> Turkey is currently the only protector of around 10 million Syrians. (by comparison, the total population of Libya is 7 million) They do not get bombs, they somehow continue their commercial life and are not killed. Half of them are within our borders. When Turkish borders were left to terrorist organizations, military operations and establishing a safe corridor were inevitable. Dozens of our civilian citizens lost their lives in Daesh and PKK attacks. The presence of these terrorist organizations in Syria has led millions of Syrians to seek refuge in Turkey. Syrians receive free healthcare and education in Turkey, benefit from social security, and this costs billions of dollars annually.
> 
> Turkey has never said that it has annexed any Syrian territory. On the contrary, a tripartite agreement was signed to guarantee the territorial integrity of Syria. Current safe zones were created with the knowledge of Russia, the international supporter of the regime, for the return of Syrians who were free from terrorism and had to leave the country. Unfortunately, the problems with countries such as KSA and Egypt pushed us to sit down with Iran and Russia. If we could act together on Syria, we would have solved the problem years ago.
> 
> The most important reason that prepared the ground for the Euphrates Shield Operation is the direct attempt to threat Turkish state. The PKK and its Syrian extension, the PYD/YPG, attempted to establish a terrorist state in the region and even autonomous governments began to form cantons. All these developments made it necessary to organize a military operation in the region for the survival of Turkey, and Turkey implemented a military operation option as a last resort in the face of these developments threatening its existence.
> 
> In the notification sent to the UN, TURKEY defined the objectives of the operation as follows:
> -To guarantee the territorial integrity and sovereignty of Turkey,
> -To eliminate the terrorist elements in the border region and to ensure security,
> -To prevent the PYD/YPG-PKK or any other terrorist organization from establishing a terrorist state in northern Syria,
> -To prevent the arrival of new asylum seekers in Turkey and to return the Syrians in Turkey to these safe areas.
> -To create a war-free safe zone for Syrian refugees in northern Syria
> 
> The right of self-defense under Article 51 of the UN Charter, and the 1998 Turkey-Syria Adana agreement constitute the legal basis for the operations in question.
> 
> Thank Allah(cc) these operations were successful. Today, around 2 million Syrians live in these safe zones. Not only Turkish charities, but also many Arab charities continue their activities in a safer way thanks to these regions.


I think hes talking about damming the rivers leading to iraq and syria during the arab spring with no deals. And the operation in libya. And the MB. I would be suprised if there was a single cooperation between the 2 in the last century


----------



## The SC

Abdulaziz Al-Karimi said:


> Lmao.. I can't believe you even penned that out mann.
> 
> Are you for real? What Arab countries you talking about Syria-Iraq?  Turkey has reason for being in these areas and in fact it is preferable with the Turks rather then the puppet who sold everything to Russia... He would sell everything from river and the skies if possible.
> 
> Military cooperation will occur if both seek it and I don't see why they wouldn't want to purchase hardware from Turkey..
> 
> You have written a long essay brother that holds no candle to the truth or ground reality here.
> 
> There is a brotherhood between Egypt and Turkey and unbreakable brotherhood which ties them down to each other in this life. History suggests that they have found each other on the same side more then often again and again


According to the political rift.. @sami_1 is right.. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508133233980059650
But the cooperation can be passive and on a low level till the politics are aligned..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I think hes talking about damming the rivers leading to iraq and syria during the arab spring with no deals. And the operation in libya. And the MB. I would be suprised if there was a single cooperation between the 2 in the last century


If between Egypt and Turkey then yes we had cooperation. One of the cooperation was the deal of Turkish MRTP-20 (fast patrol craft) and the other was the deal of 10 TAI ANKA UCAV drone. In addition, Turkey is our third biggest exporters with $1.96B.


Hydration said:


> if he didnt call putin, syria wouldnt be a thing and its a real shame we didnt help assad stablize the country although somethings wrong doesnt mean we leave syria. THeres no brotherhood in the future of countries and erdogan's idiotic policies made him lose egypt as an ally infact turning it into an enemy and no theres no "unbreakable" brotherhood between 4 centuries of colonlization isnt a sign of brotherhood and theres really hardly anything the egyptian military would get satisfied by from turkey. Until erdogan is removed dont expect any sort of cooperation between the two


Like the egyptian expression "el masale7 betetsale7". Look at the turkish-emirati relation, before 2012 they were good but then it was at the bottom until MBZ visited Erdogan in Ankara. And Egypt sent their delegation in Turkey to discuss about renewing relation. To show you that relations can be restored, neither Egypt nor Turkey stopped trading. Business is Business. UAE hates the MB as much as we do. Turkey began even to stop airing Muslim Brotherhood media like Mekamelin that's why Moataz Matar Mohamed Nasser moved to London so they can continue their shitty channels. One day or another the realition will be restored as it was before 2012-2013. The Middle East alliance will need Turkey and Egypt if they gonna do something in Iran.



The SC said:


> According to the political rift.. @sami_1 is right.. but the cooperation can be passive and on a low level till the politics are aligned..


True but the cooperation will start step by step. Seeing an Egyptian military delegation talking with Turkish military firms was unimaginable between 2013 to 2020. Both countries are starting to renormalize their relation in various sectors (economy, military, tourism, agriculture) even Gas hahahaha


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, it's actually a very difficult decision. While the Su-35 is and would be a great addition to the EAF, the fact remains that it's avionics and radar are not as good as the F-15EX. There is also the advantage of the F-15 being a western platform making instantly compatible with the EAF's entire F-16 fleet as well as the Rafales. The only remaining issue (and I think it's a done deal tbh) is that they agree to the F-15 and not the Su-35 but with a deal for AMRAAMs to support the new jets as well as integrate their function on all block 52s.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501966249374494723


Ghostkiller said:


> If between Egypt and Turkey then yes we had cooperation. One of the cooperation was the deal of Turkish MRTP-20 (fast patrol craft) and the other was the deal of 10 TAI ANKA UCAV drone. In addition, Turkey is our third biggest exporters with $1.96B.
> 
> Like the egyptian expression "el masale7 betetsale7". Look at the turkish-emirati relation, before 2012 they were good but then it was at the bottom until MBZ visited Erdogan in Ankara. And Egypt sent their delegation in Turkey to discuss about renewing relation. To show you that relations can be restored, neither Egypt nor Turkey stopped trading. Business is Business. UAE hates the MB as much as we do. Turkey began even to stop airing Muslim Brotherhood media like Mekamelin that's why Moataz Matar Mohamed Nasser moved to London so they can continue their shitty channels. One day or another the realition will be restored as it was before 2012-2013. The Middle East alliance will need Turkey and Egypt if they gonna do something in Iran.
> 
> 
> True but the cooperation will start step by step. Seeing an Egyptian military delegation talking with Turkish military firms was unimaginable between 2013 to 2020. Both countries are starting to renormalize their relation in various sectors (economy, military, tourism, agriculture) even Gas hahahaha


Yes on a passive way..slow and steady..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501966249374494723
> 
> Yes on a passive way..slow and steady..


Wallahy i don't know what we are playing hahahah. We are buying the F-15 or we are sticking with SU-35 deal. Our goverment and mainly our military is a mystery


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Wallahy i don't know what we are playing hahahah. We are buying the F-15 or we are sticking with SU-35 deal. Our goverment and mainly our military is a mystery


It has always been a mystery since the 1967 Egypt didn't like the US double play.. they said anyone who starts the war will be punished and then they gave the green light to Usrael to destroy the Egyptian air force on the ground.. since then there is no real trust even after the 1973 victory.. the whole thing was about getting some good up to date tech from the US,, fir the benefit of Egypt, Russia, NK and China.. not to forget Pakistan through these countries.. HaHaHa!

I guess both.. the F-15 to appease Egypt.. and SU-35 as a mini powerful AWACS..


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> we have ToT agreements with belguim Sk germany spain and france in many aspects including 30mm to 120 mm guns in both naval and ground aspects. AS for munitions i dont really know the nature of this and many local projects are held in secret we only know the outside cooperations we gotta wait till EDEX 2023 till we can see what have they accomplished as far there is a new radar and a medium range AA system no further details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coperation with belgium


Just wait till the CNC plant is ready in 2023.. you will see extraordinary very modern and potent civilian and military products in Egypt..


----------



## Knockingdoors

Ghostkiller said:


> Wallahy i don't know what we are playing hahahah. We are buying the F-15 or we are sticking with SU-35 deal. Our goverment and mainly our military is a mystery



The call was related to the grain imports as Egypt needs that going


----------



## Ghostkiller

Knockingdoors said:


> The call was related to the grain imports as Egypt needs that going


I think it isn't only about the wheat but also maybe the SU-35/F-15 saga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knockingdoors

Ghostkiller said:


> I think it isn't only about the wheat but also maybe the SU-35/F-15 saga.



I think that was resolved by them going for both platforms


----------



## Abdulaziz Al-Karimi

The SC said:


> According to the political rift.. @sami_1 is right..
> 
> But the cooperation can be passive and on a low level till the politics are aligned..



I find huge gaps with such political view point and Turkey has now joined our camp consisting of KSA, UAE, Egypt, Israel etc etc and few others rounding out at 15 nations in total in the region. I think Egypt is to lenient with Iran which is the real issue here besides there is nothing called pan-arabism anymore as these same arabs want nothing but harm on Egypt whereas Turkey has no interests of that and their long term policies alignes with Egypt's whereas Iran is totally different. Turkey doesn't have malicious intentions but with Iran it is different entity because it is an extremist cleric element at the helm which quite obviously will differ from the current moderate and secular governments spread around in the region.

Turkey's policies alignes with ours in the short term future and we are going at the same direction which is addressing the Iranian file which has recently become a re-occuring event and potentially could setup scenario where taking militarily action against the clerics becomes obligatory. I wouldn't rule out a military solution to the Iran file becoming an outmost necessary and perhaps in 10-12 years it could become such that military solution to the iran file becomes an outmost necessary if there is no shift in their political positioning and the region couldn't go without addressing it because it is basically a powder keg and poorly run. Hence it could push the region into an obligatory situation and forcing their hands making life impossible with their existence in the area which is something we are far from today because we haven't reached such treeshold but if they don't change course in the next 2-3 years and keep going in this direction then I am a afraid that we would have no choice and I mean it as in the collective of the region but to initiate it for the greater good.


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Just wait till the CNC plant is ready in 2023.. you will see extraordinary very modern and potent civilian and military products in Egypt..


the problem is both the goverment and us the investment thinking here is buying a very ugly building and sell its appartments and never care about it later very few investors invest in productive products and new things and hardly anyone invests in making military products and we all know any goverment is a bad investor, they should develop the education and health sectors then we will be one of the top of the world


----------



## Hydration

Abdulaziz Al-Karimi said:


> I find huge gaps with such political view point and Turkey has now joined our camp consisting of KSA, UAE, Egypt, Israel etc etc and few others rounding out at 15 nations in total in the region. I think Egypt is to lenient with Iran which is the real issue here besides there is nothing called pan-arabism anymore as these same arabs want nothing but harm on Egypt whereas Turkey has no interests of that and their long term policies alignes with Egypt's whereas Iran is totally different. Turkey doesn't have malicious intentions but with Iran it is different entity because it is an extremist cleric element at the helm which quite obviously will differ from the current moderate and secular governments spread around in the region.
> 
> Turkey's policies alignes with ours in the short term future and we are going at the same direction which is addressing the Iranian file which has recently become a re-occuring event and potentially could setup scenario where taking militarily action against the clerics becomes obligatory. I wouldn't rule out a military solution to the Iran file becoming an outmost necessary and perhaps in 10-12 years it could become such that military solution to the iran file becomes an outmost necessary if there is no shift in their political positioning and the region couldn't go without addressing it because it is basically a powder keg and poorly run. Hence it could push the region into an obligatory situation and forcing their hands making life impossible with their existence in the area which is something we are far from today because we haven't reached such treeshold but if they don't change course in the next 2-3 years and keep going in this direction then I am a afraid that we would have no choice and I mean it as in the collective of the region but to initiate it for the greater good.


man their longterm policies is flaming the war in libya and prevent elections and sell weapons to ethiopia just because egypt is their enemy. THeres no iranian cooperation with egypt and any threatning to iran from egypt is a war declration as this is the last straw and iran already sends weapons to sinai and we are yet to condem it. THreatning and talkshows isnt a policy the current political leadership adopts


----------



## Ghostkiller

Knockingdoors said:


> I think that was resolved by them going for both platforms


Having SU-35 and F-15 will be a logistics nightmare. It will be impossible to manage. But if we will have both with BVR missiles maybe we will be the best Air Forces in the Middle East.



Hydration said:


> man their longterm policies is flaming the war in libya and prevent elections and sell weapons to ethiopia just because egypt is their enemy. THeres no iranian cooperation with egypt and any threatning to iran from egypt is a war declration as this is the last straw and iran already sends weapons to sinai and we are yet to condem it. THreatning and talkshows isnt a policy the current political leadership adopts


Selling drones like Bayraktar TB2 to Ethiopia isn't a really big problem for the Egyptian army because we will never attack them through land but through air in case of destroying the dam. It will be a national security if they sell air defense systems like Hisar etc...


----------



## Sinnerman108

Abdulaziz Al-Karimi said:


> I find huge gaps with such political view point and Turkey has now joined our camp consisting of KSA, UAE, Egypt, Israel etc etc and few others rounding out at 15 nations in total in the region. I think Egypt is to lenient with Iran which is the real issue here besides there is nothing called pan-arabism anymore as these same arabs want nothing but harm on Egypt whereas Turkey has no interests of that and their long term policies alignes with Egypt's whereas Iran is totally different. Turkey doesn't have malicious intentions but with Iran it is different entity because it is an extremist cleric element at the helm which quite obviously will differ from the current moderate and secular governments spread around in the region.
> 
> Turkey's policies alignes with ours in the short term future and we are going at the same direction which is addressing the Iranian file which has recently become a re-occuring event and potentially could setup scenario where taking militarily action against the clerics becomes obligatory. I wouldn't rule out a military solution to the Iran file becoming an outmost necessary and perhaps in 10-12 years it could become such that military solution to the iran file becomes an outmost necessary if there is no shift in their political positioning and the region couldn't go without addressing it because it is basically a powder keg and poorly run. Hence it could push the region into an obligatory situation and forcing their hands making life impossible with their existence in the area which is something we are far from today because we haven't reached such treeshold but if they don't change course in the next 2-3 years and keep going in this direction then I am a afraid that we would have no choice and I mean it as in the collective of the region but to initiate it for the greater good.




Can you please tell me what is the Iranian file ?
and please expand into Iraq also if you have time.


----------



## Abdulaziz Al-Karimi

Sinnerman108 said:


> Can you please tell me what is the Iranian file ?
> and please expand into Iraq also if you have time.



The Cleric regime is poorly run but it is not their young and capable fault. The regional actors could be forced to do a military invasion in order to close this gap. The Invasion could become quite necessary to conduct.. If there is no satisfactory political harmony growth in the regime itself. We will be forced to go in together with our regional allies and this will also close this gap. We haven't reached such treeshold yet but as you may know it is a cleric entity it is not stable by default due to the system of rule in place. We could be forced by default to take an obligatory action and I mean as in the collective regional players in the long term.

Hence taking the appraoch could become quite obligatory and this will be quite necessary for the regions future planning and besides it is a huge territory as in by land and cleaning it off enemy elements to reconnect the old school silk-road could come handy but the appraoch is not because of that reason but due to the Clerics themselves being an obstacle itself that will make us intiate a military offensive in large scale.. The collective regional security actors seek a harmonized region and friendly green pastures but the Cleric regime could prove itself as an obstacle that will have to be removed in order for life to resume without the clerics strapping a suicide vest bomb on themselves going rogue one day etc etc. This is a terrorist element and not a state actor as per traditions hence it can't have a longevity continuity because it is being run poorly without throwing itself of cliff by activating a military operation on itself.. Ethablishing a new country from that country perhaps 3-4 countries would be suitable. Khorasan, South Azerbaijan, Balochistan and Persia along ethnic lines because Iran or Iranic is a race not a nation. Farsis and Azeris have nothing in common and the same goes to the Turkish and Kurdish Khorasanis with the others including the Arabs of Khuzstan etc etc. A new regional order could arise from this with lower population and their economies will pick up quickly and they will become prospers nations within the regional security protocol. What the regional actors don't want is having rogues in the region and another rogue element is Algeria which we will have to first attempt with dialogue to re-enter the regional security protocol and elements outside of the greater regional alliances does no benefit for us except it raises alot of suspicion


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @The SC Guys, I have a question. Does our Mirage 2K have BVR missiles? If yes then what type of missiles?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC Guys, I have a question. Does our Mirage 2K have BVR missiles? If yes then what type of missiles?



Unfortunately no. The R-30, the Super 530 and the Matra Magic 550 in EAF inventory for the 2000s are all short range missiles.


----------



## Knockingdoors

Ghostkiller said:


> Having SU-35 and F-15 will be a logistics nightmare. It will be impossible to manage. But if we will have both with BVR missiles maybe we will be the best Air Forces in the Middle East.



Egypt does have BVR in Meteor it could use that on all platforms.. But if Amraam comes with them then it would be cool but I am hearing that SU-35 doesn't have AESA as whole


----------



## Knockingdoors

Gomig-21 said:


> Unfortunately no. The R-30, the Super 530 and the Matra Magic 550 in EAF inventory for the 2000s are all short range missiles.



You deserve a military professional tag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Knockingdoors said:


> You deserve a military professional tag



You're too kind. I only served my mandatory year and three months required and that was it. Other than that, it would be disingenuous to have that label to be honest. I'm just older and have been around for a while lol. I even remember when those mirage 2K arrived in 1982.


----------



## Knockingdoors

Gomig-21 said:


> You're too kind. I only served my mandatory year and three months required and that was it. Other than that, it would be disingenuous to have that label to be honest. I'm just older and have been around for a while lol. I even remember when those mirage 2K arrived in 1982.



You served during the 80s? That is like 40 years ago which is why you should recieve the tag. Let me quess you are born and raised in the US


----------



## Ghostkiller

Knockingdoors said:


> Egypt does have BVR in Meteor it could use that on all platforms.. But if Amraam comes with them then it would be cool but I am hearing that SU-35 doesn't have AESA as whole


Egypt till now doesn't have Meteor as BVR missile on the Rafale. I am sure our Air Force requested in the new deal because we upgraded all of our Rafale fleet to F3R version and that version that carry Meteor missiles. Plus our Armed Forced will not do the same mistake as Mubarak era..
I am certain that @Gomig-21 can develop more because I am still young (20 years old only hahaha) so i don't have that much of experience and infos.



Gomig-21 said:


> You're too kind. I only served my mandatory year and three months required and that was it. Other than that, it would be disingenuous to have that label to be honest. I'm just older and have been around for a while lol. I even remember when those mirage 2K arrived in 1982.


You served in which branch?


----------



## Knockingdoors

Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt till now doesn't have Meteor as BVR missile on the Rafale. I am sure our Air Force requested in the new deal because we upgraded all of our Rafale fleet to F3R version and that version that carry Meteor missiles. Plus our Armed Forced will not do the same mistake as Mubarak era..
> I am certain that @Gomig-21 can develop more because I am still young (20 years old only hahaha) so i don't have that much of experience and infos.
> 
> 
> You served in which branch?



They do have Meteor Missile in their inventory and there is visual confirmation of that


----------



## Ghostkiller

Knockingdoors said:


> They do have Meteor Missile in their inventory and there is visual confirmation of that


No visual confirmation yet about the Meteor sadly but i am certain that we contracted them from France


----------



## Gomig-21

Knockingdoors said:


> You served during the 80s? That is like 40 years ago which is why you should recieve the tag. Let me quess you are born and raised in the US



Not serve, did my mandatory conscription service all males have to do either after high school or college. Except if you're the sole male with no other male siblings, you're excused. 





__





Conscription in Egypt - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





That's quite different than "serving" where you actually enlist and become a fulltime member of the military. I tried that when they were recruiting for the brand new F-16s but was denied. Both my older brothers also did their conscription and it was a very tough year and 3 months. Born in Ethiopia and then after living in Pakistan for a couple of years, returned to Egypt before coming to the US also in the mid 80's. 



Ghostkiller said:


> I am certain that @Gomig-21 can develop more because I am still young (20 years old only hahaha) so i don't have that much of experience and infos.



20s are the best years of one's life. Take good advantage of every minute and make the most of it because it will pass way faster than you think. Before you know it, you're 30 and so on. My 20s were a flash lol!



Ghostkiller said:


> You served in which branch?



I was placed with the air defense. It's been a while my memory is a bit gone. Or at least I try to forget much of it on purpose because it was a tough experience. I also went to enlist when they were receiving their first batch of F-16s and were recruiting students for pilots and crew etc. I was denied because my hair was too long lmao. I also had more of a foreign education and I think they were looking more towards students from Egyptian schools. The officer who was looking at my application took one look at me and said "you should go to America and play guitar" lol! I'll never forget that. I was pissed! But he was a big wig and I wasn't going to mess with him. Bas 7elw awi el gesh el Masry! Especially now it seems much better than back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I was denied because my hair was too long lmao.


Hilarious hahahaha.



Gomig-21 said:


> Bas 7elw awi el gesh el Masry! Especially now it seems much better than back then.


I hope that we will be focussing more on infantry training, conscriptions etc... like we are focussing on the Navy and the Air Force. And also the replacement of our old AKM Maadi rifle hahaha. Either we upgrade the AKM with polymer and optics or either we change totally our standard rifle.



Gomig-21 said:


> Not serve, did my mandatory conscription service all males have to do either after high school or college. Except if you're the sole male with no other male siblings, you're excused.


I am the only son so i am excused from the military service.


Gomig-21 said:


> 20s are the best years of one's life. Take good advantage of every minute and make the most of it because it will pass way faster than you think. Before you know it, you're 30 and so on. My 20s were a flash lol!


True, I am now in France for university but i lived all my life in Egypt Om El Donia

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope that we will be focussing more on infantry training, conscriptions etc... like we are focussing on the Navy and the Air Force. And also the replacement of our old AKM Maadi rifle hahaha. Either we upgrade the AKM with polymer and optics or either we change totally our standard rifle.



I agree. I hope so too because in the year plus in there, I think we only fired the AK once IIRC. The rest was just brutal physical training. 



Ghostkiller said:


> True, I am now in France for university but i lived all my life in Egypt Om El Donia



MashAllah. Best of luck and a prosperous future InshaAllah.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I was placed with the air defense. It's been a while my memory is a bit gone. Or at least I try to forget much of it on purpose because it was a tough experience. I also went to enlist when they were receiving their first batch of F-16s and were recruiting students for pilots and crew etc. I was denied because my hair was too long lmao. I also had more of a foreign education and I think they were looking more towards students from Egyptian schools. The officer who was looking at my application took one look at me and said "you should go to America and play guitar" lol! I'll never forget that. I was pissed! But he was a big wig and I wasn't going to mess with him. Bas 7elw awi el gesh el Masry! Especially now it seems much better than back then.


I remember when my grandfather was an air force reservist pilot during the period of the Naksa till October war. Before that he was a civilian pilot in Egyptair. He told me once that during the Naksa (i think during the first days of war) he saw three fighters doing manoeuvres like landing, taking off and other things above the runway, while he was leaving with his colleagues from the airport (civilians), he realized that those three fighters were Israelis and not Egyptians fighters. I think it was in Cairo. He never forgot this situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I remember when my grandfather was an air force reservist pilot during the period of the Naksa till October war. Before that he was a civilian pilot in Egyptair. He told me once that during the Naksa (i think during the first days of war) he saw three fighters doing manoeuvres like landing, taking off and other things above the runway, while he was leaving with his colleagues from the airport (civilians), he realized that those three fighters were Israelis and not Egyptians fighters. I think it was in Cairo. He never forgot this situation.



That's crazy. Thos Israelis at that time were really balsy because of 1967 until they got smacked in the face in 1973. After that they quickly stopped all that toying around and violating Egyptian air space and subsonic flights over Cairo etc. They would violate EGY air space quite frequently until they started taking SAM-2s & 6s up the tail pipe and dropping like flies. Then they started behaving themselves a bit more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's crazy. Thos Israelis at that time were really balsy because of 1967 until they got smacked in the face in 1973. After that they quickly stopped all that toying around and violating Egyptian air space and subsonic flights over Cairo etc. They would violate EGY air space quite frequently until they started taking SAM-2s & 6s up the tail pipe and dropping like flies. Then they started behaving themselves a bit more.


There is a video in Group 73 historian (i will send the link) where the IDF spokesman was furious when he knew that Egypt placed and built the SAM Wall.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> There is a video in Group 73 historian (i will send the link) where the IDF spokesman was furious when he knew that Egypt placed and built the SAM Wall.



Hilarious the way he was talking. I remember talking to those guys from 73 Historians on another forum way back in 2011 maybe. They were just getting ready to start the group and make the animation in response to the History Channel's insulting Crazy Egyptian Pilot video. I believe that was their primary motivation to counter that narrative about the failed split S performed by the brave Egyptian pilot at 3000 feet in a MiG-21. He almost pulled it off according to the history channel but they kept referring to him as crazy. The man was trying to do everything possible to save his life and the aircraft and they just laughed at him calling him "meshugana" or crazy. Some claim he got away while the Israelis claim the MiG was upright just off the ground after the split S and trying to get airborne when they shot it down.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Hilarious the way he was talking. I remember talking to those guys from 73 Historians on another forum way back in 2011 maybe. They were just getting ready to start the group and make the animation in response to the History Channel's insulting Crazy Egyptian Pilot video. I believe that was their primary motivation to counter that narrative about the failed split S performed by the brave Egyptian pilot at 3000 feet in a MiG-21. He almost pulled it off according to the history channel but they kept referring to him as crazy. The man was trying to do everything possible to save his life and the aircraft and they just laughed at him calling him "meshugana" or crazy. Some claim he got away while the Israelis claim the MiG was upright just off the ground after the split S and trying to get airborne when they shot it down.


Sadly Egypt didn't show to the world the achievement that we did during the October and Israel stole the show. No one talks about the Operation Badr but only about the Operation Focus. Even they changed the narrative to fit their own agenda. For example, there is a famous operation called Operation Bulmus 6 (1969) where the IDF Navy SF (Sayeret Matkal) had to attack and to conquer a strategic Island called the Green Island. In this island, our SF (Sa'aka) was stationed there to protect the island. Both sides fought and our SF repelled the IDF from conquering the Island. The IDF took heavy casualties as Egypt took. But in wikipedia and other sites, they said that the IDF won the battle/operation when in reality they didn't conquer it hahaha. They are delusional. In wikipedia, they said that 6 killed and 11 wounded on israeli side but during an interview, an israeli commando officer said that his team which constituted of 42 men, only 2 were survivors without any scratch and the 40 others were either killed or wounded. So they are changing the real narrative. An egyptian soldier (Magdy Bishara) said that we defended the island and repelled them.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Bulmus_6

Egyptian soldier testimony about the Operation :
https://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCo...i-Bishara-I-was-just-an-Egyptian-soldier.aspx

Israeli Commando officier :


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508501164626792450
Egyptian FM, Sameh Shokry, affirmed that Egypt didn't go to Negev Summit in Israel to form a military alliance.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Sadly Egypt didn't show to the world the achievement that we did during the October and Israel stole the show.



Yep, exactly. I've always said the same exact thing. Plus almost all literature from Egyptian sources are written in Arabic which limits the circulation exponentially. 



Ghostkiller said:


> They are delusional. In wikipedia, they said that 6 killed and 11 wounded on israeli side but during an interview, an israeli commando officer said that his team which constituted of 42 men,



Oh they lie a lot! That's a huge part of their tactics to seem or pretend that they are powerful, or some kind of special military geniuses. We got their number long time ago and that's why they're still scared of us till this day, when we couldn't care less lol. Imagine 38 out of 40 wounded or killed by Egyptian units!!! That's what they call a "slaughter"!


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Imagine 38 out of 40 wounded or killed by Egyptian units!!! That's what they call a "slaughter"!


Exactly this is the same thing when Abd Al-Halim Abu-Ghazala, Minister of Defense (the GOAT hahahaha) said that. He said that the Israelis was crying like babies because of their losses during i think the Lebanese invasion in the 80ies or 2006 invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration 

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59387-egypt-turkey-and-libya-deadlock

The Head of Turkey’s Intelligence Organization Hakan Fidan is rumored to have visited Egypt on Tuesday (1/3/2022) and met with Director of the General Intelligence Directorate Major General Abbas Kamel to discuss the Libyan political deadlock. 

An initial agreement is said to have been reached between both sides to prevent further tensions in Libya, notably between Interim Prime Minister Abdelhamid Dbeibeh and Incoming Prime Minister Fathi Bashaga.


----------



## sami_1

Abdulaziz Al-Karimi said:


> Lmao.. I can't believe you even penned that out mann.
> 
> Are you for real? What Arab countries you talking about Syria-Iraq?  Turkey has reason for being in these areas and in fact it is preferable with the Turks rather then the puppet who sold everything to Russia... He would sell everything from river and the skies if possible.
> 
> Military cooperation will occur if both seek it and I don't see why they wouldn't want to purchase hardware from Turkey..
> 
> You have written a long essay brother that holds no candle to the truth or ground reality here.
> 
> There is a brotherhood between Egypt and Turkey and unbreakable brotherhood which ties them down to each other in this life. History suggests that they have found each other on the same side more then often again and again










We are used to the process of denial, and this does not matter to us, as the facts are clear to everyone

Very simple information, the Egyptian-Turkish military relations included specific matters

Egypt was taking advantage of Turkey’s membership in NATO in the period between 2002-2011 to obtain American weapons, which are prohibited from Egypt, such as some high-grade ammunition for some tanks, planes, spare parts, and even equipment for the establishment of a maintenance center and development of American and European scoring warehouses in Egypt to secure them in Egypt and extend their lives and birds locally. Same as a simple example

Since 2008, Turkey has been placed in the enemy category by the Egyptian intelligence services. Let us remember at that time how Erdogan was expelled from Sharm el-Sheikh, with a level of great insult to him at the time.

After 2011, cooperation programs such as drones were presented in exchange for transferring the important computer production technology to the ANKA plane in Egypt. The interest in the plane itself was nothing but Egypt's ability to manufacture a computer that is important locally in favor of the future planes that will be developed locally.




MRTP-20 Patrol craft
The MRTP-33 missile launchers Egypt purchased from them to replace the Chinese Heku class / TYPE-24 launchers.
Egypt started the production of the MRTP-20 boats after the cessation of cooperation with Turkey with the help of Japanese engines directly.
It has already been shown to African countries in Egyptian exhibitions

Italy had offered Egypt the AW-129, and Egypt had refused it to replace the SA-342
Egypt preferred the KA-52 aircraft to the T-129 .
Egypt is negotiating with Europe the TIGER attack helicopter and the Z-10ME as an alternative to the SA-241

Egypt considered the T-129 an aircraft that could not carry out the tasks assigned to it efficiently, and the Turks themselves wanted a bigger plane. They tried to use the Ukrainian TV3-117 engines before the collapse of Ukraine to produce the ATKA-2 version with an upgraded version of this old engine to get a plane in the level of AH-64 or KA-52




We come to a very important point. Turkey is a functional state that the West, like Iran, uses as a tool of pressure on the Arab countries and control by the West. America’s plans were to hand over the Middle East to two powers, Turkey and Iran, and allow them all criminal acts to control this country. The plan failed completely, as Egypt was simply commercial. Schemes until they are eliminated
Therefore, the function of the Turkish state is over

The Turks tried to create new cards by playing the ropes, using the Syrian refugees as a tool against Europe for financial blackmail, which made the Europeans feel the danger of Turkey, which exploits illegal immigration against them.

And ISIS terrorists as a threat and already used them against France in Africa
Turkey's attempt to bypass the law of countries in defining the economic zones of countries so that it can steal any gas cake in the eastern Mediterranean
On the other hand, Egypt was able to take advantage of the Turkish positions hostile to Greece and Cyprus, and the establishment of the Eastern Mediterranean Gas Forum and the control of Egypt

On the Mediterranean gas, whether through transportation and sales after liquefaction in Egypt through the use of the gas infrastructure in Egypt from liquefaction stations as well as military support and military cooperation with Greece, Europe decided to change the balance of cooperation and provided Egypt with weapons to be able to confront Turkey quickly, and the Turks themselves admitted that they would not be able to bypass or Comparing Egypt in the levels of armament and weapons development
Europe uses Turkey as a tool to provide cheap labor for the manufacture of European products through the manufacture of raw materials imported from African countries, but the greed against Greece made the European destination need an alternative country to transfer industries to it, and everyone knows who it is

The Turks tried to manipulate with the West by opening an arc of cooperation with the Russians, even though they succumbed to European pressures, preferring not to manufacture the Chinese FD-2000/HQ-9 system. When they went to Russia and bought 4 S-400 batteries, they were expelled from the F-35 program and a military embargo was implemented on them. The real reason is not that Turkey obtained the S-400 systems only, but rather their failure to make the Muslim Brotherhood rule the Arab countries to divide the Arab countries between two regimes: Sunni Turkey and Shiite Iran. Turkey has a value or price for the West, besides being a burden on Europe, and the Christian club accepted Turkey




We come to an important point, Turkey militarily withering away. It still uses the F-4 because there is no alternative, and now it aspires to market itself against Russia's threats to get 40 F-16V planes. America will sell these planes to Turkey, no doubt, but when will Greece contract the F-35 and after the development of 83 planes is completed? The F-16, which is simply the Turkish military capacity under the prism of the West, will not allow Turkey to exceed even the level of armament of Greece, so the delay in approval of the F-16V planes is delayed to ensure the superiority of Greece and at the same time raise the cost on the Turks, as the Turks turn to a Chinese or South Korean alternative

Back to basics
Egypt and Turkey are a regional struggle for control, so will Egypt allow Turkey to have a big role?

The bad Turkish economic situation is exploited in favor of the Arab countries by buying Turkish assets from companies and land, and this is of course at low prices to take advantage of the weakness of the Turkish economy. When we announce an Egyptian interest in Turkey’s product, what will France, Greece, Italy and Germany respond with? They will present a more attractive and more competitive offer, so the Turkish paper will fulfill its purpose.
Just as we took advantage of the Turkish threats to Greece, Cyprus and the eastern Mediterranean, and its ambitions in Libya to obtain European armaments.

As we explained previously, the truth is everyone knows it, and things do not go with wishes or medical intentions and conflict. The nature of life and lies do not last long, so when some accuse us of lying or lack of credibility, we do not care to see simply because the facts are what lasts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> the problem is both the goverment and us the investment thinking here is buying a very ugly building and sell its appartments and never care about it later very few investors invest in productive products and new things and hardly anyone invests in making military products and we all know any goverment is a bad investor, they should develop the education and health sectors then we will be one of the top of the world


Have you visited this thread? if not you should..it is pretty enlightening..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ment-projects-news-and-updates.517072/page-55


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59387-egypt-turkey-and-libya-deadlock
> 
> The Head of Turkey’s Intelligence Organization Hakan Fidan is rumored to have visited Egypt on Tuesday (1/3/2022) and met with Director of the General Intelligence Directorate Major General Abbas Kamel to discuss the Libyan political deadlock.
> 
> An initial agreement is said to have been reached between both sides to prevent further tensions in Libya, notably between Interim Prime Minister Abdelhamid Dbeibeh and Incoming Prime Minister Fathi Bashaga.


IAM officially suprised


The SC said:


> Have you visited this thread? if not you should..it is pretty enlightening..
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ment-projects-news-and-updates.517072/page-55


its not enough public investors mindsets need to change wether that will be by commercials and raise of education for future generations


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 828256
> 
> 
> 
> We are used to the process of denial, and this does not matter to us, as the facts are clear to everyone
> 
> Very simple information, the Egyptian-Turkish military relations included specific matters
> 
> Egypt was taking advantage of Turkey’s membership in NATO in the period between 2002-2011 to obtain American weapons, which are prohibited from Egypt, such as some high-grade ammunition for some tanks, planes, spare parts, and even equipment for the establishment of a maintenance center and development of American and European scoring warehouses in Egypt to secure them in Egypt and extend their lives and birds locally. Same as a simple example
> 
> Since 2008, Turkey has been placed in the enemy category by the Egyptian intelligence services. Let us remember at that time how Erdogan was expelled from Sharm el-Sheikh, with a level of great insult to him at the time.
> 
> After 2011, cooperation programs such as drones were presented in exchange for transferring the important computer production technology to the ANKA plane in Egypt. The interest in the plane itself was nothing but Egypt's ability to manufacture a computer that is important locally in favor of the future planes that will be developed locally.
> View attachment 828260
> 
> MRTP-20 Patrol craft
> The MRTP-33 missile launchers Egypt purchased from them to replace the Chinese Heku class / TYPE-24 launchers.
> Egypt started the production of the MRTP-20 boats after the cessation of cooperation with Turkey with the help of Japanese engines directly.
> It has already been shown to African countries in Egyptian exhibitions
> 
> Italy had offered Egypt the AW-129, and Egypt had refused it to replace the SA-342
> Egypt preferred the KA-52 aircraft to the T-129 .
> Egypt is negotiating with Europe the TIGER attack helicopter and the Z-10ME as an alternative to the SA-241
> 
> Egypt considered the T-129 an aircraft that could not carry out the tasks assigned to it efficiently, and the Turks themselves wanted a bigger plane. They tried to use the Ukrainian TV3-117 engines before the collapse of Ukraine to produce the ATKA-2 version with an upgraded version of this old engine to get a plane in the level of AH-64 or KA-52
> View attachment 828277
> 
> We come to a very important point. Turkey is a functional state that the West, like Iran, uses as a tool of pressure on the Arab countries and control by the West. America’s plans were to hand over the Middle East to two powers, Turkey and Iran, and allow them all criminal acts to control this country. The plan failed completely, as Egypt was simply commercial. Schemes until they are eliminated
> Therefore, the function of the Turkish state is over
> 
> The Turks tried to create new cards by playing the ropes, using the Syrian refugees as a tool against Europe for financial blackmail, which made the Europeans feel the danger of Turkey, which exploits illegal immigration against them.
> 
> And ISIS terrorists as a threat and already used them against France in Africa
> Turkey's attempt to bypass the law of countries in defining the economic zones of countries so that it can steal any gas cake in the eastern Mediterranean
> On the other hand, Egypt was able to take advantage of the Turkish positions hostile to Greece and Cyprus, and the establishment of the Eastern Mediterranean Gas Forum and the control of Egypt
> 
> On the Mediterranean gas, whether through transportation and sales after liquefaction in Egypt through the use of the gas infrastructure in Egypt from liquefaction stations as well as military support and military cooperation with Greece, Europe decided to change the balance of cooperation and provided Egypt with weapons to be able to confront Turkey quickly, and the Turks themselves admitted that they would not be able to bypass or Comparing Egypt in the levels of armament and weapons development
> Europe uses Turkey as a tool to provide cheap labor for the manufacture of European products through the manufacture of raw materials imported from African countries, but the greed against Greece made the European destination need an alternative country to transfer industries to it, and everyone knows who it is
> 
> The Turks tried to manipulate with the West by opening an arc of cooperation with the Russians, even though they succumbed to European pressures, preferring not to manufacture the Chinese FD-2000/HQ-9 system. When they went to Russia and bought 4 S-400 batteries, they were expelled from the F-35 program and a military embargo was implemented on them. The real reason is not that Turkey obtained the S-400 systems only, but rather their failure to make the Muslim Brotherhood rule the Arab countries to divide the Arab countries between two regimes: Sunni Turkey and Shiite Iran. Turkey has a value or price for the West, besides being a burden on Europe, and the Christian club accepted Turkey
> View attachment 828283
> 
> We come to an important point, Turkey militarily withering away. It still uses the F-4 because there is no alternative, and now it aspires to market itself against Russia's threats to get 40 F-16V planes. America will sell these planes to Turkey, no doubt, but when will Greece contract the F-35 and after the development of 83 planes is completed? The F-16, which is simply the Turkish military capacity under the prism of the West, will not allow Turkey to exceed even the level of armament of Greece, so the delay in approval of the F-16V planes is delayed to ensure the superiority of Greece and at the same time raise the cost on the Turks, as the Turks turn to a Chinese or South Korean alternative
> 
> Back to basics
> Egypt and Turkey are a regional struggle for control, so will Egypt allow Turkey to have a big role?
> 
> The bad Turkish economic situation is exploited in favor of the Arab countries by buying Turkish assets from companies and land, and this is of course at low prices to take advantage of the weakness of the Turkish economy. When we announce an Egyptian interest in Turkey’s product, what will France, Greece, Italy and Germany respond with? They will present a more attractive and more competitive offer, so the Turkish paper will fulfill its purpose.
> Just as we took advantage of the Turkish threats to Greece, Cyprus and the eastern Mediterranean, and its ambitions in Libya to obtain European armaments.
> 
> As we explained previously, the truth is everyone knows it, and things do not go with wishes or medical intentions and conflict. The nature of life and lies do not last long, so when some accuse us of lying or lack of credibility, we do not care to see simply because the facts are what lasts
> 
> View attachment 828284


Calm down mate, you don't have to be so angry like this hahaha. Are you egyptian because you aren't putting any flag on your bio hahaha.?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC Guys, I have a question. Does our Mirage 2K have BVR missiles? If yes then what type of missiles?


Egyptian Mirage 2000 fighters


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


>



You know, every time I see that video of that combined arms exercise with Sisi on the mistral bridge and it was staying in place using its state of the art pods for all around propulsion as well as its bow thrusters was so impressive the way they've gotten used to operating those carriers. But then these guys come blasting in with their K-52s and that one makes that maneuver that is captured in that photo to turn around and I thought the same thing how excellent these pilots are also. He rips that thing around like its no one's busy.



The SC said:


> Egyptian Mirage 2000 fighters



BTW, speaking of the EAF mirage 2Ks, I was always surprised they never bought more, simply because I bet you the 20 Sadat purchased which came in 1982 are probably less than 10 that are flyable now, including one of the 2 or 4 two seaters. I highly doubt any more than 8 are operable tbh.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, speaking of the EAD mirage 2Ks, I was always surprised they never bought more, simply because I bet you the 20 Sadat purchased which came in 1982 are probably less than 10 that are flyable now, including one of the 2 or 4 two seaters. I highly doubt any more than 8 are operable tbh.


Although an old platform..They seem well maintained and in good condition though..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508388454933147649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508388454933147649
> View attachment 828318
> 
> 
> View attachment 828316


I don't think that Egypt will buy them. Not anything against Pakistan but if we are buying more UCAV drones from Pakistan I want more of Wing Long 1D or even Wing Long 2 since we have in large quantity in our Air Force inventory.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think that Egypt will buy them. Not anything against Pakistan but if we are buying more UCAV drones from Pakistan I want more of Wing Long 1D or even Wing Long 2 since we have in large quantity in our Air Force inventory.


and we already have a similair designed drone used as a target drone there has been news in edex 2021 that theyre planning to make a suicide drone version of it


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> and we already have a similair designed drone used as a target drone there has been news in edex 2021 that theyre planning to make a suicide drone version of it


That was a target drone which can be transformed into loitering munition/kamikaze drone.






The target drone that was presented during EDEX-2021. This drone is produced by AIO (Arab Organization for Industrialization)





Edit : how can I be unbanned from the F-15 thread hahahahah


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> That was a target drone which can be transformed into loitering munition/kamikaze drone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The target drone that was presented during EDEX-2021. This drone is produced by AIO (Arab Organization for Industrialization)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : how can I be unbanned from the F-15 thread hahahahah


ur still banned? lol


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> ur still banned? lol


Yes hahahaha 💀💀💀


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Yes hahahaha 💀💀💀


dont worry you didnt miss much i hope that deal will never replace the su-35


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> dont worry you didnt miss much i hope that deal will never replace the su-35


The problem is CAATSA laws. I think that Egypt will get the F-15 (which variant we don't know i hope not the oldest ones hahaha) and will have AIM-120 missiles maybe in F-16 also. The consequences will in the future when USA will deliver the AIM-260 JATM (range: 200km) on F-15 (if they carry them) so Israel will have those missiles and Egypt not. Exactly the same situation with AIM-7 Sparrow on our F-16 and the AIM-120 AMRAAM on Israelis F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is CAATSA laws. I think that Egypt will get the F-15 (which variant we don't know i hope not the oldest ones hahaha) and will have AIM-120 missiles maybe in F-16 also. The consequences will in the future when USA will deliver the AIM-260 JATM (range: 200km) on F-15 (if they carry them) so Israel will have those missiles and Egypt not. Exactly the same situation with AIM-7 Sparrow on our F-16 and the AIM-120 AMRAAM on Israelis F-16


that was dicussed there and i dont think theyre not that dumb to not realise and theres no harsher punishment than what they did to the f16 fleet and CATSAA doesnt even come close these fighters will either be hidden or will stay in russia with egyptian pilots there training for a prelonged period. Theres no excuse for what was done in the 80s and 90s when we were at peace we couldve grew the arms industry and would probably have our own fighter jet by now remember all what we have been through has only been done in 8 years leave it for 20 years more and all of this will be changed


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is CAATSA laws. I think that Egypt will get the F-15 (which variant we don't know i hope not the oldest ones hahaha) and will have AIM-120 missiles maybe in F-16 also. The consequences will in the future when USA will deliver the AIM-260 JATM (range: 200km) on F-15 (if they carry them) so Israel will have those missiles and Egypt not. Exactly the same situation with AIM-7 Sparrow on our F-16 and the AIM-120 AMRAAM on Israelis F-16


That is the main problem why Egypt won't give up on the SU-35ES,, by the time thoe F-15s will be delivered to EAF the AIM-260 will be ready for Usrael.. And the US might only agree to the AIM-120C which is still inferior to the D in possession of Usrael.. And hey guys we're not even talking about the Usraeli F-35s yet..HaHaHa!

So logically both should come ..or just stick to the SU-35 in great numbers and eventually the SU-57.. Maybe the Checkmate too, to replace the old F-16s..It is an open platform where you can add any system on it as you wish..like an Italian or Chinese AESA radar, avionics from France for example and integrate Russian, Chinese and European weapons on it..At $30 million plus all the add ons let's say $40 million..it is still less expensive than even the Mig-29M/M2..


----------



## Abdulaziz Al-Karimi

Hydration said:


> dont worry you didnt miss much i hope that deal will never replace the su-35



care to elaborate?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Abdulaziz Al-Karimi said:


> care to elaborate?


I was banned from thread named "Egypt likely to get F-15s: CENTCOM chief" because someone disrespected Egypt so I answered to him aggressively. So ban hahaha. So that's why @Hydration wrote "dont worry you didnt miss much"

He is saying that the F-15 will replace our SU-35 deal because our Military will betray her doctrine which to diversify their weapons so no one can hold a card on you (sanctions, embargo etc...). The SU-35 deal will bring us more options than the F-15 deal because the Congress is always against Egypt for "human rights issues" and the QME law (Qualitative Military Edge). This law makes Israel to have more advance technologies, weapons etc... than any country in the Middle East. That's why Egypt didn't get the AIM-120 AMRAAM on our entire F-16 fleet.



The SC said:


> That is the main problem why Egypt won't give up on the SU-35ES,, by the time thoe F-15s will be delivered to EAF the AIM-260 will be ready for Usrael.. And the US might only agree to the AIM-120C which is still inferior to the D in possession of Usrael.. And hey guys we're not even talking about the Usraeli F-35s yet..HaHaHa!
> 
> So logically both should come ..or just stick to the SU-35 in great numbers and eventually the SU-57.. Maybe the Checkmate too, to replace the old F-16s..It is an open platform where you can add any system on it as you wish..like an Italian or Chinese AESA radar, avionics from France for example and integrate Russian, Chinese and European weapons on it..At $30 million plus all the add ons let's say $40 million..it is still less expensive than even the Mig-29M/M2..


Forget about the SU-75 Checkmate or SU-57 right now. With economical sanctions on Russia, they can't afford to mass produce them. Even before the invasion, Russia didn't mass produce the SU-57 nor the T-14 Armata. We can't relay on them during this time. 
I saw articles saying that the AIM-260 will be not on the F-15 but on F-35, F-18 and F-22.

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/lrew.htm


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> And hey guys we're not even talking about the Usraeli F-35s yet..HaHaHa!


That's why we bought the Rafale, I think. A Meteor missiles can shot down a F-35 that's why Israel is lobbying France to not sell us Meteor missile. I hope we will get it. For me, if we are contracting the F-15 deal we must buy 50 MIG-29M/M2 with BVR capabilities, to have Meteor missile on our Rafale fleet and maybe we will solve the problem of the Israelis F-16, F-15 and F-35.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> That's why we bought the Rafale, I think. A Meteor missiles can shot down a F-35 that's why Israel is lobbying France to not sell us Meteor missile. I hope we will get it. For me, if we are contracting the F-15 deal we must buy 50 MIG-29M/M2 with BVR capabilities, to have Meteor missile on our Rafale fleet and maybe we will solve the problem of the Israelis F-16, F-15 and F-35.


They have 83 F-15s in total and 224 F-16s all with the Aim-120-D and soon the Aim-260 at least on their 50 to 75 F-35..


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think that Egypt will buy them. Not anything against Pakistan but if we are buying more UCAV drones from Pakistan I want more of Wing Long 1D or even Wing Long 2 since we have in large quantity in our Air Force inventory.


Egypt wants as much UAV ToT as it can get..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Sadly we didn't qualify to World Cup 2022 in Qatar 😢😢😢😢. F*ck football hahahaha


----------



## sami_1

The reason for stopping the supply of additional defenses from the Mirage-2000 plane was due to the sale of the American F-16 planes through military aid for free. At the same time, Egypt obtained additional numbers of MIRAGE-5 planes from Congo, along with 6 used planes from France, and the same matter was compensated for the F-4E planes. By supplying replacement preparations for what fell during training to maintain the capacity of two squadrons at the time

The United States only learns the hard ways in dealing with countries
In 1998, Egypt threatened to cancel the completion of the M1A1 tank production program and go to the Korean K1A1 tank.

In November 2013, the United States offered Egypt to supply all the equipment that it had previously refused in exchange for stopping military relations with Russia. The Americans did not understand that the matter was planned by the Egyptians to introduce Russian and European weapons to protect Egyptian national security.
Therefore, the Americans did not strongly object to the Egyptian policy, because their prejudices are of no value and will not be commended

Egypt did not stop the ballistic missile programs with China and North Korea for just one day. Giving reassurances to the Americans did not sing of hunger. What was stopped from programs with the Europeans was replaced by North Korea, China and Russia. Rather, when the West began imposing armament restrictions in 2011, it was a golden opportunity for Egypt to develop its missile capabilities. Ballistic in strategic deals with China

We come to an important point. There is a Russian and Chinese conflict against America
The Russians and the Chinese will inevitably drop the US Dollar from their throne, and the Americans want to bring allies to them and strengthen their relationship with them, not with a system of hollow threats that are priceless and indispensable from hunger.

America is fleeing from the Middle East and wants to hand over the security of the region to other countries, and it is using Iran as a tool to threaten the Gulf, and to reassure the Gulf, it presents to the Gulf and Egypt an offer

Providing Egypt with F-15EX planes with Gulf financing from the high oil price difference. The missions of the F-15EX planes will be to secure the Egyptian water sources, but rather to focus them in benishanjoual gomez , which will be liberated. In benishanjoual gomez, which will return to Sudan because Ethiopia has violated the 1902 agreement related to water and borders, 

The second important thing for the F-15EX aircraft will be the Gulf support against Iran to provide armed integration between Egypt and the Gulf states
most important point




There is no connection between the Egyptian SU-35 deal and the American offer of F-15 planes. Some believe that the Egyptian F-15EX deal will be in favor of carrying out hostilities in the Gulf and Ethiopia, and the Gulf financing is entirely under American sponsorship. Egypt will not abandon the SU-35, but rather the Americans dream that Egypt will stop requesting another batch. In exchange for supplying the F-15EX to Egypt

Egypt’s F-16 upgrade programs and even the supply of the Aim-120 are not prohibited, but what is hindered by the cost. Simply the AIM-120D missile supplied by America at a price of 2 million dollars, which is an astronomical number. The Chinese PL-15E missile does not exceed half a million dollars. The R-77M missile does not exceed 800 thousand dollars. Egypt can get it at a lower price than Russia, on Russian terms

A question arises: the MIG-35 or the J-10C, at a price of 40 million dollars, or the development of an Egyptian F-16, Block 40, production in 1995, with a development at a cost of 25 million dollars, bought new, higher-performance F-16V aircraft, with low and limited armament

It has become essential. It is impossible for Egypt to pay a penny for American weapons that America restricts Egypt’s use of. Therefore, the main fighters and weapons must be the American component at a minimum so that we do not fall under a ban on any component or armament.


There are matters related to the eastern and western international conflict

RUSSIA offers Egypt a T-90MS tank, at a price of 2.5 million dollars, by buying it in Russian rubles without commission Rosoboronexport

The same thing is the purchase of Russian products in rubles and the Egyptian pound in commercial transactions, which cost half the declared international price

In the context of this war, America wants Egypt not to deepen its cooperation with the Russians

Egypt's interest is not hostility to the Russians or dependence on the Americans and the existence of currencies as an alternative to the worthless dollar. The one who makes the dollar a price is the Gulf countries that sell oil in dollars, and it is not covered with gold, any value depends on American hegemony and bullying and not the value of American production. America owes a huge amount and has a trade deficit with China and Southeast Asian Countries

Egypt helped the Americans strongly. For example, Egypt bought 12 C-130J planes at a price of 2.2 billion dollars, which is an astronomical price. Its value is equivalent to buying 12 Il-76MD-90A planes + 12 BE-200E planes at the less price, ( 12*150 = 1800 12*40 = 480 Total 2280 Additional discount applied only to Egypt and China 10% The price will be 228, so the transaction value will be 2052 million dollars ) so it is natural for Egypt to lose in this deal.

The same story, the same USAF in 2023 will buy 24 F-15EX planes at a price of 2.7 billion dollars, while if 24 planes are sold to Egypt, the price will not be less than 5.5 billion dollars. for 40 F-15EX will cost egypt minmum 10 Billion USD 
Indonesia offers 36 F-15 for 13 billion dollars, you are destroying your economy as a country and losing to the Americans​
That is, it rejects economic cooperation with the Russians and the Chinese in their national currencies, which will save Egypt 25 billion dollars, which is the volume of trade exchange with the Russians and the Chinese for the benefit of the Americans.
Therefore, America is manipulating with Egypt on the issue of GERD. It accepts the destruction of Ethiopia, which allied itself with China and Russia, and threatens Egypt, so it leaves Egypt to cut it off in exchange for an alliance with it until Ethiopia becomes an example for those who oppose America.

Therefore, the story of American threats or America's temptation to cancel the SU-35 deal is not acceptable to the Egyptian military entity by all means.

Things are more complicated than many imagine




Egypt has bought European weapons, including American components, since 2014, and America did not object. At the same time, the Russians offered Egypt a huge package of military cooperation programs, including the development of new weapons, not production licenses.
Replacing old Egyptian products with newer Russian products, such as replacing the Fahd armored vehicle with a newer Russian armored vehicle, and modern transport vehicles produced instead of the ural-4320 vehicles.




Egypt has already chosen the American alternative and lost many years. It was possible to produce Russian products that have advantages over the American ones, since the Egyptian self-development without any restrictions or restrictions on the volume of production

Things are, as it turns out, much more complicated than an American approval of the Egyptian armament requirements. America wants to preserve the dollar and create a series of new alliances against the Russians and Chinese, and many are trying to exploit this matter now. Therefore, Egypt must be a winner, not by buying weapons, but by obtaining advanced technologies as well as investing to develop the Egyptian economy. There is nothing in the world that is free, and Egypt's interests are more important than America, Russia and China

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hydration

if u havent watched it yet reccomend you do


----------



## joker88

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 828502
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for stopping the supply of additional defenses from the Mirage-2000 plane was due to the sale of the American F-16 planes through military aid for free. At the same time, Egypt obtained additional numbers of MIRAGE-5 planes from Congo, along with 6 used planes from France, and the same matter was compensated for the F-4E planes. By supplying replacement preparations for what fell during training to maintain the capacity of two squadrons at the time
> 
> The United States only learns the hard ways in dealing with countries
> In 1998, Egypt threatened to cancel the completion of the M1A1 tank production program and go to the Korean K1A1 tank.
> 
> In November 2013, the United States offered Egypt to supply all the equipment that it had previously refused in exchange for stopping military relations with Russia. The Americans did not understand that the matter was planned by the Egyptians to introduce Russian and European weapons to protect Egyptian national security.
> Therefore, the Americans did not strongly object to the Egyptian policy, because their prejudices are of no value and will not be commended
> 
> Egypt did not stop the ballistic missile programs with China and North Korea for just one day. Giving reassurances to the Americans did not sing of hunger. What was stopped from programs with the Europeans was replaced by North Korea, China and Russia. Rather, when the West began imposing armament restrictions in 2011, it was a golden opportunity for Egypt to develop its missile capabilities. Ballistic in strategic deals with China
> 
> We come to an important point. There is a Russian and Chinese conflict against America
> The Russians and the Chinese will inevitably drop the US Dollar from their throne, and the Americans want to bring allies to them and strengthen their relationship with them, not with a system of hollow threats that are priceless and indispensable from hunger.
> 
> America is fleeing from the Middle East and wants to hand over the security of the region to other countries, and it is using Iran as a tool to threaten the Gulf, and to reassure the Gulf, it presents to the Gulf and Egypt an offer
> 
> Providing Egypt with F-15EX planes with Gulf financing from the high oil price difference. The missions of the F-15EX planes will be to secure the Egyptian water sources, but rather to focus them in benishanjoual gomez , which will be liberated. In benishanjoual gomez, which will return to Sudan because Ethiopia has violated the 1902 agreement related to water and borders,
> 
> The second important thing for the F-15EX aircraft will be the Gulf support against Iran to provide armed integration between Egypt and the Gulf states
> most important point
> View attachment 828505
> 
> There is no connection between the Egyptian SU-35 deal and the American offer of F-15 planes. Some believe that the Egyptian F-15EX deal will be in favor of carrying out hostilities in the Gulf and Ethiopia, and the Gulf financing is entirely under American sponsorship. Egypt will not abandon the SU-35, but rather the Americans dream that Egypt will stop requesting another batch. In exchange for supplying the F-15EX to Egypt
> 
> Egypt’s F-16 upgrade programs and even the supply of the Aim-120 are not prohibited, but what is hindered by the cost. Simply the AIM-120D missile supplied by America at a price of 2 million dollars, which is an astronomical number. The Chinese PL-15E missile does not exceed half a million dollars. The R-77M missile does not exceed 800 thousand dollars. Egypt can get it at a lower price than Russia, on Russian terms
> 
> A question arises: the MIG-35 or the J-10C, at a price of 40 million dollars, or the development of an Egyptian F-16, Block 40, production in 1995, with a development at a cost of 25 million dollars, bought new, higher-performance F-16V aircraft, with low and limited armament
> 
> It has become essential. It is impossible for Egypt to pay a penny for American weapons that America restricts Egypt’s use of. Therefore, the main fighters and weapons must be the American component at a minimum so that we do not fall under a ban on any component or armament.
> 
> 
> There are matters related to the eastern and western international conflict
> 
> RUSSIA offers Egypt a T-90MS tank, at a price of 2.5 million dollars, by buying it in Russian rubles without commission Rosoboronexport
> 
> The same thing is the purchase of Russian products in rubles and the Egyptian pound in commercial transactions, which cost half the declared international price
> 
> In the context of this war, America wants Egypt not to deepen its cooperation with the Russians
> 
> Egypt's interest is not hostility to the Russians or dependence on the Americans and the existence of currencies as an alternative to the worthless dollar. The one who makes the dollar a price is the Gulf countries that sell oil in dollars, and it is not covered with gold, any value depends on American hegemony and bullying and not the value of American production. America owes a huge amount and has a trade deficit with China and Southeast Asian Countries
> 
> Egypt helped the Americans strongly. For example, Egypt bought 12 C-130J planes at a price of 2.2 billion dollars, which is an astronomical price. Its value is equivalent to buying 12 Il-76MD-90A planes + 12 BE-200E planes at the less price, ( 12*150 = 1800 12*40 = 480 Total 2280 Additional discount applied only to Egypt and China 10% The price will be 228, so the transaction value will be 2052 million dollars ) so it is natural for Egypt to lose in this deal.
> 
> The same story, the same USAF in 2023 will buy 24 F-15EX planes at a price of 2.7 billion dollars, while if 24 planes are sold to Egypt, the price will not be less than 5.5 billion dollars. for 40 F-15EX will cost egypt minmum 10 Billion USD
> Indonesia offers 36 F-15 for 13 billion dollars, you are destroying your economy as a country and losing to the Americans​
> That is, it rejects economic cooperation with the Russians and the Chinese in their national currencies, which will save Egypt 25 billion dollars, which is the volume of trade exchange with the Russians and the Chinese for the benefit of the Americans.
> Therefore, America is manipulating with Egypt on the issue of GERD. It accepts the destruction of Ethiopia, which allied itself with China and Russia, and threatens Egypt, so it leaves Egypt to cut it off in exchange for an alliance with it until Ethiopia becomes an example for those who oppose America.
> 
> Therefore, the story of American threats or America's temptation to cancel the SU-35 deal is not acceptable to the Egyptian military entity by all means.
> 
> Things are more complicated than many imagine
> View attachment 828508
> 
> Egypt has bought European weapons, including American components, since 2014, and America did not object. At the same time, the Russians offered Egypt a huge package of military cooperation programs, including the development of new weapons, not production licenses.
> Replacing old Egyptian products with newer Russian products, such as replacing the Fahd armored vehicle with a newer Russian armored vehicle, and modern transport vehicles produced instead of the ural-4320 vehicles.
> View attachment 828509
> 
> Egypt has already chosen the American alternative and lost many years. It was possible to produce Russian products that have advantages over the American ones, since the Egyptian self-development without any restrictions or restrictions on the volume of production
> 
> Things are, as it turns out, much more complicated than an American approval of the Egyptian armament requirements. America wants to preserve the dollar and create a series of new alliances against the Russians and Chinese, and many are trying to exploit this matter now. Therefore, Egypt must be a winner, not by buying weapons, but by obtaining advanced technologies as well as investing to develop the Egyptian economy. There is nothing in the world that is free, and Egypt's interests are more important than America, Russia and China


Do you have an Arabic ID in any previous forum?


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> if u havent watched it yet reccomend you do


We have talked a lot about these pylon systems also called "Adapters" before.. you can be sure Egypt already has both of them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Cool paintjobs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> View attachment 828619
> Cool paintjobs



Wow, F-15 ad Su-35? We know that's not going to happen, right? People who keep thinking that are wishfully hoping for that without realizing the reality of the situation. If the EAF buys 1 Su-35, the US will never deliver a single F-15. 

And Euro Typhoons also? lol. I thought they might go for that when the Italian offer was hot, but not anymore. It definitely doesn't make any sense with 54 Rafales eventually inducted.

As far as the F-15 vs Su-35, it's a difficult decision because of the pros and cons of both. The F-15 has better equipment and avionics and is a better aircraft all around. But the Su-35 is not that far behind and also comes with more freedom of weapon's choices. The only thing that would make it worth it is if Russia would supply the R-37 missile with it. Otherwise, it won't be able to compete with the new A to A missiles the west is coming out with.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, F-15 ad Su-35? We know that's not going to happen, right? People who keep thinking that are wishfully hoping for that without realizing the reality of the situation. If the EAF buys 1 Su-35, the US will never deliver a single F-15.
> 
> And Euro Typhoons also? lol. I thought they might go for that when the Italian offer was hot, but not anymore. It definitely doesn't make any sense with 54 Rafales eventually inducted.
> 
> As far as the F-15 vs Su-35, it's a difficult decision because of the pros and cons of both. The F-15 has better equipment and avionics and is a better aircraft all around. But the Su-35 is not that far behind and also comes with more freedom of weapon's choices. The only thing that would make it worth it is if Russia would supply the R-37 missile with it. Otherwise, it won't be able to compete with the new A to A missiles the west is coming out with.


I believe Russia will provide it to Egypt, if the Aim-260 comes to Usrael ..Which we know it will..

R-37M







Operational
range150–398 kmMaximum speedMach 5 – Mach 6 (6,100–7,400 km/h; 3,800–4,600 mph)

TBH.. I'd like to see both in the EAF.. 

Might be wishful thinking..but based on some realities..it is possible.. like the presence of both the F-16s Blk52 and the Mig-29M/M2 in the EAF..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, F-15 ad Su-35? We know that's not going to happen, right? People who keep thinking that are wishfully hoping for that without realizing the reality of the situation. If the EAF buys 1 Su-35, the US will never deliver a single F-15.
> 
> And Euro Typhoons also? lol. I thought they might go for that when the Italian offer was hot, but not anymore. It definitely doesn't make any sense with 54 Rafales eventually inducted.
> 
> As far as the F-15 vs Su-35, it's a difficult decision because of the pros and cons of both. The F-15 has better equipment and avionics and is a better aircraft all around. But the Su-35 is not that far behind and also comes with more freedom of weapon's choices. The only thing that would make it worth it is if Russia would supply the R-37 missile with it. Otherwise, it won't be able to compete with the new A to A missiles the west is coming out with.


And do you think that the Egyptian version is ex? It could be f15c, and in large numbers, it has only been updated

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> I believe Russia will provide it to Egypt.. if the Aim-260 comes to Usrael ..Which we know it will..
> 
> R-37M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operational
> range150–398 kmMaximum speedMach 5 – Mach 6 (6,100–7,400 km/h; 3,800–4,600 mph)







ِanother deal would be signed for more mig 35 if the k-77m would be in the EAF as promised according to this vid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> ِanother deal would be signed for more mig 35 if the k-77m would be in the EAF as promised according to this vid.


And the new AESA radar with 280 km range..


----------



## Hydration

I doubt if they got missiles like the R-37m K-77m or meteor would they ever reveal it? Whats the advantage of revealing it? Pride? They probably got the K-77m and the meteor is coming or already came in secret i dont beleive they would allow photos confirming it for israel to know about it. Beleive it or not this military isnt a media show like iran its quite the opposite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> And the new AESA radar with 280 km range..


We need to know first if Russia can afford to mass produce the AESA radar. We should not speculate a lot about Russia because of the war that they are fighting and the economical santions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> We need to know first if Russia can afford to mass produce the AESA radar. We should not speculate a lot about Russia because of the war that they are fighting and the economical santions.


They can get the most needed tech easily from China.. and Russia does have a good base too..

https://beststartup.asia/15-top-russian-semiconductor-companies-and-startups/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Russian_microprocessors


The first research on AESA radars began in the Soviet Union but the first operational radar appeared in “Japan” not the U.S or any other western counties.. For example, before 2012, there was no effective airborne AESA radar in Europe.

The air defense system S-400 Triumph uses AESA radars.. for example NNIIRT Nebo M System, which is composed of multiple Radars using L-band,S-Band ,X-Band and VHF, all of them are AESA. Also there is the 67N6E GAMMA DE AESA radar.











Many Russian and Chinese Military pieces use AESA radars like Ships (mentioning China 'cause in many of their weaponry Russian scientists share in the development Process, so Russia for sure does not lack the research skills).
The FGA-29 / FGA-35 / FGA-21 / FGA-M ,all this new AESA Radar family with about 1000 T/R modules and some 5–6 Kw output is fine for medium and light combat Platforms, like the MIG-35 or advanced MIG-29M/M2.. they will give engagement ranges between 70–120 km which is again fine for medium size/light weight radar..
The latest versions of this Radar are GaN-based with advanced Processing systems and their Power has been increased, and the weight lowered to 105–130 kg.
From this :





To this:





The Designs of the FGA Family have been improved and there are many applications for different platforms.

There is this too:





The new large Russia AESA Radar for the SU-57 Fighter Program,With finalized working models and others in development.. The Russians didn’t invest heavily in AESA Radars due to cost vs operability..just like in many other military fields..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> And do you think that the Egyptian version is ex? It could be f15c, and in large numbers, it has only been updated



That was what I hoped for when the news of the F-15s first came out. I said to Archer I hope they get at least 10 F-15Cs from the US stockpile they can update and refurbish since Boeing doesn't assemble the C model since McDonald Douglas ended the production of the C model in 1985. But that model is still considered one of the best dogfighting fighters in the world, which is why the Israelis are trying to order more from active US squadrons. I think if the EAF gets any F-15s, they will most likely be the new EX models, especially if they have to pay for them like many sources are suggesting.



Hydration said:


> ِanother deal would be signed for more mig 35 if the k-77m would be in the EAF as promised according to this vid.



That would be a very wise decision IMO. The MiG-35 for what it brings to the table (and equipped with the new Zhuk-AE AESA radar and not the doppler Zhuk ME in the MiG-29M/M2s already in the EAF 50 or so MiGs) would be a wise purchase.



Hydration said:


> I doubt if they got missiles like the R-37m K-77m or meteor would they ever reveal it? Whats the advantage of revealing it? Pride? They probably got the K-77m and the meteor is coming or already came in secret i dont beleive they would allow photos confirming it for israel to know about it. Beleive it or not this military isnt a media show like iran its quite the opposite



Indeed. We haven't even seen the R-27 which as you probably noticed from our discussion with SC that several sources list the missile is in EAF inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> That was what I hoped for when the news of the F-15s first came out. I said to Archer I hope they get at least 10 F-15Cs from the US stockpile they can update and refurbish since Boeing doesn't assemble the C model since McDonald Douglas ended the production of the C model in 1985. But that model is still considered one of the best dogfighting fighters in the world, which is why the Israelis are trying to order more from active US squadrons. I think if the EAF gets any F-15s, they will most likely be the new EX models, especially if they have to pay for them like many sources are suggesting.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a very wise decision IMO. The MiG-35 for what it brings to the table (and equipped with the new Zhuk-AE AESA radar and not the doppler Zhuk ME in the MiG-29M/M2s already in the EAF 50 or so MiGs) would be a wise purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. We haven't even seen the R-27 which as you probably noticed from our discussion with SC that several sources list the missile is in EAF inventory.


yes it is indeed a huge upgrade. And iam not very concerned about munitions iam sure they have it sorted. Iam more concerned about the private sectors incapability to share the economy its either that the investors themselves are incomptent and prefer to catch on some dollars and buy what they need from the outside and theyre not willing to make factories to produce these products themselves furniture and wood is a huge example of this. And the military"s competition outstandingly kills the competition, no competition no innovation no development this really makes the economy crumble although the positive growth it could be more if the military leans off a bit. This problem is caused by both the military and the egyptian investor mindset ofc the military has indeed leaned off a bit but the investors never changed, if we want to develop the local investors need to have a creative mindset like german and czech ones this is the only way the economy would develop and so would the military industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> yes it is indeed a huge upgrade. And iam not very concerned about munitions iam sure they have it sorted. Iam more concerned about the private sectors incapability to share the economy its either that the investors themselves are incomptent and prefer to catch on some dollars and buy what they need from the outside and theyre not willing to make factories to produce these products themselves furniture and wood is a huge example of this. And the military"s competition outstandingly kills the competition, no competition no innovation no development this really makes the economy crumble although the positive growth it could be more if the military leans off a bit. This problem is caused by both the military and the egyptian investor mindset ofc the military has indeed leaned off a bit but the investors never changed, if we want to develop the local investors need to have a creative mindset like german and czech ones this is the only way the economy would develop and so would the military industry



I can't say I disagree with a single point you made in that post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ooof, what a beauty. Despite the F-15 being a better fighter with an AESA radar, I still think they should deny it and stick with the Su-35S, just to complement the MiG-29s and hold on to that independent purchase ability. At the same time, they can have freedom of munitions also, but the drawback would probably be no AIM-120, and possibly some sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Ooof, what a beauty. Despite the F-15 being a better fighter with an AESA radar, I still think they should deny it and stick with the Su-35S, just to complement the MiG-29s and hold on to that independent purchase ability. At the same time, they can have freedom of munitions also, but the drawback would probably be no AIM-120, and possibly some sanctions.


Something that we can't withstand right now because of the crisis that we are living in Egypt (wheat crisis, inflation, no tourism etc...). Let's hope that our government will do the right choice.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509757652523528225
Honestly what a progress we are doing in the Navy and the Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly what a progress we are doing in the Navy and the Air Force.



And in such a short time frame. Basically 8 years the entire pair of branches were completely transformed from old to super modern as well as the training. Watching the way, they navigate those ships especially the Mistrals is impressive. Not to mention how they absorbed the Rafale jets and the MiG-29s with relative ease. Some here laugh that one of each crashed, but they don't realize how those two aircraft were completely new system the EAF pilots had to get used to. Heck everyone has crashes so and one of each is actually not bad all things considered.

There's also the expected delivery of the 4 MEKO frigates on order which 3 of them should be delivered next year IsA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509956892197539848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Ooof, what a beauty. Despite the F-15 being a better fighter with an AESA radar, I still think they should deny it and stick with the Su-35S, just to complement the MiG-29s and hold on to that independent purchase ability. At the same time, they can have freedom of munitions also, but the drawback would probably be no AIM-120, and possibly some sanctions.
> 
> View attachment 829352
> 
> View attachment 829353
> 
> View attachment 829355
> 
> View attachment 829356
> 
> View attachment 829358
> 
> View attachment 829359
> 
> View attachment 829360


Whatever sanctions they will place on us is better than what they did to limit our airforce theres no harsher punishment than having your land violated and cant counter it.
if we were anctioned will saudi help us? UAE and saudi are thinking off buiding a pipe to israel to transport their oil saving money anf avoiding the suez canal and it looks like they might do it


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Whatever sanctions they will place on us is better than what they did to limit our airforce theres no harsher punishment than having your land violated and cant counter it.



You think so? Interesting that you say that because most people fear sanctions quite a bit as certain ones can be quite crippling to even powerful nations. But, it also depends on what sanctions are implemented. Also they're like a powerful adhesive, once applied, very difficult and costly to have them removed. Then they really have to factor the cost vs benefit; is a batch of 20 or 36 or even 40 Su-35SE's worth the damage of sanctions? It's certainly a difficult decision Sisi & co. will have to make. Although when you listen to how general McKenzie worded that quote and said good news Egypt "we are going to provide them with F-15s." That sounds like a done deal and that the EAF has accepted whatever they negotiated for. 

That said, we know the US' stance on providing their F-15s means no Su-35S' as they are very adamant about that. This all tells me that it's pretty much a done deal and that the EAF has most certainly (and unfortunately) cancelled the Su-35S deal with Russia. They lose whatever money they paid so far and Iran or maybe China will make a deal to take the aircraft.

Honestly, I have been giving it a lot of thought and IMO, I think the EAF is better off with the F-15s. Here's why - they can push for the AIM-120 (which is still worthy even when the AIM-260 comes out) because they still need to equip the F-16s with them and increase their lethality, since they certainly will be keeping the F-16 fleet for a long time. That aircraft is one of the most versatile and working horse that most air forces which operate large numbers of them like the EAF will very likely keep them operable for at least another 20+++ years. So why not get them stronger and better? Makes all the sense to me. Then they'll have the F-15 (which let's face it, it's better than the Su-35S) and will give the EAF a huge leap in strength and considerably lowered the aircraft's RCS. Not only is it a great dogfighter, but by increasing the composite level of its panels, they've lowered its RCS and have also improved its avionics including a much better AESA radar in the new EX model. The airframe has also been upgraded to last 20 years which is unheard of! Most airframes are rated for 6 years maximum and this one is 20?!?! We also know what the payload is on that aircraft as it can carry an enormous amount of munitions.

Then there is the ever so important coms issue where it will fit right in with Link-16 & Rafales and easily operate with the EAF's E-2C Hawkeyes, sat coms, the entire fleet of F-16s and fit right in. this as well as work with important allies in the region on a much better and closer level such a Greece, even other NATO members flying over the Mediterranean. Then there is Saudi and the UAE that you mentioned and having this compatibility will bring the EAF in a much closer and righter operational capability with those two brotherly nations. That's a huge factor. This cannot be said for the Su-35S although the latter would fit into the 2nd fleet of Russian aircraft in only the MiG-29M/M2s and possibly the MiG-35s. Hopefully the EAF's RSC2 network works very well and combines all platforms giving them coms in real time and not delayed. That part is most critical so that both types would now operate as one instead of two separate ones which becomes a drag. JTAC would now be improved on a much better scale. All these are benefits to acquiring the F-15 more so than the Su-35S. This is why they most likely agreed to it since I'm sure they not only know all the stuff I just mentioned, but much more of course. 

So, once they've settled on the F-15s with the US, they can move on to the Su-57 or Su-75 to introduce some aspect of stealth into the EAF. By then they can argue with the US that this is separate from the Su-35 deal and that since the US has denied the F-35 to Egypt, it now has the right to pursue other avenues and since China doesn't export its aircraft much, the only other choice would be Russia's Su-57 and Su-75. I think those steps are the best way for the EAF to get what it wants and begin to jump into the stealth realm of aircraft as soon as possible as to not left behind. Sorry for the long post! 



Hydration said:


> UAE and saudi are thinking off buiding a pipe to israel to transport their oil saving money anf avoiding the suez canal and it looks like they might do it



It appears that since the Russo/Ukrainian war that the traffic through the Suez Canal has increased exponentially, prompting the government and the canal's authority to increase the transit fees again. I'm sure that hasn't made a lot of nations and corporations using the canal on a regular basis too happy. But that is the way it is and I would think that with the assistance of UAE and especially Saudiya through the decades of brotherly friendship between the two countries that Egypt gives Saudi some relief or benefits in the transit of their ships through the canal as a form or payback and gratitude. Same with the UAE, I just can't see them charging those two countries the standard rate and that they give them some sort of relief.

But, if it's just for delivering to Israel, then the canal is not relevant whatsoever. Their route would be from the right side of Sinai instead, through the Straights of Tiran up the Gulf of Aqaba and right to the port of Eilat. No canal at all. But for their shipping to point Europe, that would certainly be through the Suez Canal. By knowing roughly that at least Saudi Arabia's volume of oil export is huge, their shipping transit would be a large loss to Egypt there is no doubt about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> Whatever sanctions they will place on us is better than what they did to limit our airforce theres no harsher punishment than having your land violated and cant counter it.
> if we were anctioned will saudi help us? UAE and saudi are thinking off buiding a pipe to israel to transport their oil saving money anf avoiding the suez canal and it looks like they might do it


Wherever you heard these rumors ..they are false.. first of all Saudi Arabia has no relations with Usrael whatsoever.. maybe the UAE can do it for oil sales to Sousou..that's all..

As for KSA help.. sanctions or not.. it will help of course.. it has just deposited $5 billion in the Egyptian central bank..to encourage more Foreign direct investments (FDIs) from all over the world..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You think so? Interesting that you say that because most people fear sanctions quite a bit as certain ones can be quite crippling to even powerful nations. But, it also depends on what sanctions are implemented. Also they're like a powerful adhesive, once applied, very difficult and costly to have them removed. Then they really have to factor the cost vs benefit; is a batch of 20 or 36 or even 40 Su-35SE's worth the damage of sanctions? It's certainly a difficult decision Sisi & co. will have to make. Although when you listen to how general McKenzie worded that quote and said good news Egypt "we are going to provide them with F-15s." That sounds like a done deal and that the EAF has accepted whatever they negotiated for.
> 
> That said, we know the US' stance on providing their F-15s means no Su-35S' as they are very adamant about that. This all tells me that it's pretty much a done deal and that the EAF has most certainly (and unfortunately) cancelled the Su-35S deal with Russia. They lose whatever money they paid so far and Iran or maybe China will make a deal to take the aircraft.
> 
> Honestly, I have been giving it a lot of thought and IMO, I think the EAF is better off with the F-15s. Here's why - they can push for the AIM-120 (which is still worthy even when the AIM-260 comes out) because they still need to equip the F-16s with them and increase their lethality, since they certainly will be keeping the F-16 fleet for a long time. That aircraft is one of the most versatile and working horse that most air forces which operate large numbers of them like the EAF will very likely keep them operable for at least another 20+++ years. So why not get them stronger and better? Makes all the sense to me. Then they'll have the F-15 (which let's face it, it's better than the Su-35S) and will give the EAF a huge leap in strength and considerably lowered the aircraft's RCS. Not only is it a great dogfighter, but by increasing the composite level of its panels, they've lowered its RCS and have also improved its avionics including a much better AESA radar in the new EX model. The airframe has also been upgraded to last 20 years which is unheard of! Most airframes are rated for 6 years maximum and this one is 20?!?! We also know what the payload is on that aircraft as it can carry an enormous amount of munitions.
> 
> Then there is the ever so important coms issue where it will fit right in with Link-16 & Rafales and easily operate with the EAF's E-2C Hawkeyes, sat coms, the entire fleet of F-16s and fit right in. this as well as work with important allies in the region on a much better and closer level such a Greece, even other NATO members flying over the Mediterranean. Then there is Saudi and the UAE that you mentioned and having this compatibility will bring the EAF in a much closer and righter operational capability with those two brotherly nations. That's a huge factor. This cannot be said for the Su-35S although the latter would fit into the 2nd fleet of Russian aircraft in only the MiG-29M/M2s and possibly the MiG-35s. Hopefully the EAF's RSC2 network works very well and combines all platforms giving them coms in real time and not delayed. That part is most critical so that both types would now operate as one instead of two separate ones which becomes a drag. JTAC would now be improved on a much better scale. All these are benefits to acquiring the F-15 more so than the Su-35S. This is why they most likely agreed to it since I'm sure they not only know all the stuff I just mentioned, but much more of course.
> 
> So, once they've settled on the F-15s with the US, they can move on to the Su-57 or Su-75 to introduce some aspect of stealth into the EAF. By then they can argue with the US that this is separate from the Su-35 deal and that since the US has denied the F-35 to Egypt, it now has the right to pursue other avenues and since China doesn't export its aircraft much, the only other choice would be Russia's Su-57 and Su-75. I think those steps are the best way for the EAF to get what it wants and begin to jump into the stealth realm of aircraft as soon as possible as to not left behind. Sorry for the long post!


I agree with your thoughts concerning the western part of the EAF.. and Maybe getting the SU-57 and SU-75 can be a good idea and even a better alternative to just the SU-35..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @joker87 , do you have any more information on what the modification was on the Egyptian AIM-7 sparrow that was seen in the pic? Would love to know what it is!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @joker87 , do you have any more information on what the modification was on the Egyptian AIM-7 sparrow that was seen in the pic? Would love to know what it is!
> 
> View attachment 829790


Do you think that Egyptian Air Forces made modifications maybe to transform it to active radar seeker missile? 
I am "afraid" that this angle of this picture made us suspect that we convert to fox-3 missile.

Ramadan Kareem Guys I forgot tell you ❤️❤️

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> You think so? Interesting that you say that because most people fear sanctions quite a bit as certain ones can be quite crippling to even powerful nations. But, it also depends on what sanctions are implemented. Also they're like a powerful adhesive, once applied, very difficult and costly to have them removed. Then they really have to factor the cost vs benefit; is a batch of 20 or 36 or even 40 Su-35SE's worth the damage of sanctions? It's certainly a difficult decision Sisi & co. will have to make. Although when you listen to how general McKenzie worded that quote and said good news Egypt "we are going to provide them with F-15s." That sounds like a done deal and that the EAF has accepted whatever they negotiated for.
> 
> That said, we know the US' stance on providing their F-15s means no Su-35S' as they are very adamant about that. This all tells me that it's pretty much a done deal and that the EAF has most certainly (and unfortunately) cancelled the Su-35S deal with Russia. They lose whatever money they paid so far and Iran or maybe China will make a deal to take the aircraft.
> 
> Honestly, I have been giving it a lot of thought and IMO, I think the EAF is better off with the F-15s. Here's why - they can push for the AIM-120 (which is still worthy even when the AIM-260 comes out) because they still need to equip the F-16s with them and increase their lethality, since they certainly will be keeping the F-16 fleet for a long time. That aircraft is one of the most versatile and working horse that most air forces which operate large numbers of them like the EAF will very likely keep them operable for at least another 20+++ years. So why not get them stronger and better? Makes all the sense to me. Then they'll have the F-15 (which let's face it, it's better than the Su-35S) and will give the EAF a huge leap in strength and considerably lowered the aircraft's RCS. Not only is it a great dogfighter, but by increasing the composite level of its panels, they've lowered its RCS and have also improved its avionics including a much better AESA radar in the new EX model. The airframe has also been upgraded to last 20 years which is unheard of! Most airframes are rated for 6 years maximum and this one is 20?!?! We also know what the payload is on that aircraft as it can carry an enormous amount of munitions.
> 
> Then there is the ever so important coms issue where it will fit right in with Link-16 & Rafales and easily operate with the EAF's E-2C Hawkeyes, sat coms, the entire fleet of F-16s and fit right in. this as well as work with important allies in the region on a much better and closer level such a Greece, even other NATO members flying over the Mediterranean. Then there is Saudi and the UAE that you mentioned and having this compatibility will bring the EAF in a much closer and righter operational capability with those two brotherly nations. That's a huge factor. This cannot be said for the Su-35S although the latter would fit into the 2nd fleet of Russian aircraft in only the MiG-29M/M2s and possibly the MiG-35s. Hopefully the EAF's RSC2 network works very well and combines all platforms giving them coms in real time and not delayed. That part is most critical so that both types would now operate as one instead of two separate ones which becomes a drag. JTAC would now be improved on a much better scale. All these are benefits to acquiring the F-15 more so than the Su-35S. This is why they most likely agreed to it since I'm sure they not only know all the stuff I just mentioned, but much more of course.
> 
> So, once they've settled on the F-15s with the US, they can move on to the Su-57 or Su-75 to introduce some aspect of stealth into the EAF. By then they can argue with the US that this is separate from the Su-35 deal and that since the US has denied the F-35 to Egypt, it now has the right to pursue other avenues and since China doesn't export its aircraft much, the only other choice would be Russia's Su-57 and Su-75. I think those steps are the best way for the EAF to get what it wants and begin to jump into the stealth realm of aircraft as soon as possible as to not left behind. Sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that since the Russo/Ukrainian war that the traffic through the Suez Canal has increased exponentially, prompting the government and the canal's authority to increase the transit fees again. I'm sure that hasn't made a lot of nations and corporations using the canal on a regular basis too happy. But that is the way it is and I would think that with the assistance of UAE and especially Saudiya through the decades of brotherly friendship between the two countries that Egypt gives Saudi some relief or benefits in the transit of their ships through the canal as a form or payback and gratitude. Same with the UAE, I just can't see them charging those two countries the standard rate and that they give them some sort of relief.
> 
> But, if it's just for delivering to Israel, then the canal is not relevant whatsoever. Their route would be from the right side of Sinai instead, through the Straights of Tiran up the Gulf of Aqaba and right to the port of Eilat. No canal at all. But for their shipping to point Europe, that would certainly be through the Suez Canal. By knowing roughly that at least Saudi Arabia's volume of oil export is huge, their shipping transit would be a large loss to Egypt there is no doubt about that.


if they did cancel it really doesnt make sense why theres still pilots training and more planes being built, beleive me having a restriction on its use and the blocking of future armaments on an F22 isnt worth it and the possibility of the EX airframe is very minimal to say the least it didnt acheive full operational capability for it to be exported even if dont expect us having the same variant israel has in the long run. The Su-35 is the best option free use and advanced armaments is enough. If there problems with communication or data sharing we would see an eastren and westren wing within the EAF but that didnt happen to my own suprise whatever magic they have fixed this issue that we still know nothing about other than they succeeded. Sanctions on egypt is a huge loss to the US itself it will hurt them more than it will hurt us you can expect tensions between israel rise as violations of the peace agreement might be taken after this detoritation of relationship, they will lose the suez canal completely on millitary and maybe commercial level not to mention the arab world will stand with us against america they will lose the whole region they can only hope a revleoution in Egypt commences



Ghostkiller said:


> Do you think that Egyptian Air Forces made modifications maybe to transform it to active radar seeker missile?
> I am "afraid" that this angle of this picture made us suspect that we convert to fox-3 missile.
> 
> Ramadan Kareem Guys I forgot tell you ❤️❤️


i wish also ramadan kareem

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Do you think that Egyptian Air Forces made modifications maybe to transform it to active radar seeker missile?



That's exactly what I'm thinking also. It seems pretty obvious. Also the US Navy operates the Sparrow and you know they have a version of the AIM-7 that is a fire and forget and they're not using a semi active missile from the 60's! So why would the EAF settle for that either?



Ghostkiller said:


> Ramadan Kareem Guys I forgot tell you ❤️❤️



Ramadan Kareem to you as well and everyone else on this board. W'kol sana wentum tayebeen


Hydration said:


> if they did cancel it really doesnt make sense why theres still pilots training and more planes being built,



Those are most likely Russian test pilots taking out the aircraft for testing all systems. We don't know if there are any EAF pilots there or not. Plus they have to finish the construction of whatever many aircraft are still incomplete on the assembly line. They can't just abandon them and leave them unfinished. I'm sure there is a clause in the contract signed between Egypt and Russia that if the former was to either back out or not be able to pay the final cost, that they would lose whatever money put up front.



Hydration said:


> beleive me having a restriction on its use and the blocking of future armaments on an F22 isnt worth it and the possibility of the EX airframe is very minimal to say the least it didnt acheive full operational capability for it to be exported even if dont expect us having the same variant israel has in the long run.



Totally agree with you exept the airframe part. The Saudi F-15s as well as the Qatari ones have the new airframes (not the 20 year ones but the preceding gen) and they are very well equipped and advanced. So this is not a chicken by any means and American engines and quality build has always been a step better than Russian. I still would prefer the Su-35 just like you for the reasons you mentioned as well as strengthening the MiG fleet which I think is very important. But the F-15s do have their advantages as well.



Hydration said:


> The Su-35 is the best option free use and advanced armaments is enough.



Agreed. I would make that choice as well if I was in charge of the EAF.



Hydration said:


> Sanctions on egypt is a huge loss to the US itself it will hurt them more than it will hurt us you can expect tensions between israel rise as violations of the peace agreement might be taken after this detoritation of relationship, they will lose the suez canal completely on millitary and maybe commercial level not to mention the arab world will stand with us against america they will lose the whole region they can only hope a revleoution in Egypt commences



Yeah but don't under estimate the power and influence of the US. They could also create havoc for Egypt and its economy in many ways with their worldly influence. I think cooler heads must prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking also. It seems pretty obvious. Also the US Navy operates the Sparrow and you know they have a version of the AIM-7 that is a fire and forget and they're not using a semi active missile from the 60's! So why would the EAF settle for that either?


Where is the source? Because I know that the US Navy tried to convert AIM-7 into FOX-3 missile but they abandoned it. I hope that we converted it into active radar homing missile.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Where is the source?



It was originally posted by @joker87 . That's all we know about that!



Ghostkiller said:


> Where is the source? Because I know that the US Navy tried to convert AIM-7 into FOX-3 missile but they abandoned it. I hope that we converted it into active radar homing missile.



They still use the it in the US Navy. I've seen very recent pics of them mounting them on the carrier F/A-18 Super Hornets. I'll try to find them and the accompanying articles. Where did you read that they abandoned the conversion to FOX 3?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> They still use the it in the US Navy. I've seen very recent pics of them mounting them on the carrier F/A-18 Super Hornets. I'll try to find them and the accompanying articles. Where did you read that they abandoned the conversion to FOX 3?







__





1959missiles - canadair50otherproducts







sites.google.com





"The small size of the missile forebody and the K-band AN/APQ-64-radar limited performance, and it was never able to work in testing. After considerable development and test firings in the U.S. and Canada, Douglas abandoned development in 1956. Canadair continued development until the Arrow was cancelled in 1959." (wikipedia)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @joker87 , do you have any more information on what the modification was on the Egyptian AIM-7 sparrow that was seen in the pic? Would love to know what it is!
> 
> View attachment 829790


The missile may have been modified in cooperation with Germany. This is all that most of the Egyptian members reached, because Germany sold 300 advanced researchers to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1959missiles - canadair50otherproducts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sites.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The small size of the missile forebody and the K-band AN/APQ-64-radar limited performance, and it was never able to work in testing. After considerable development and test firings in the U.S. and Canada, Douglas abandoned development in 1956. Canadair continued development until the Arrow was cancelled in 1959." (wikipedia)



Very interesting, thanks for that link, They don't mention how it came back into production and by whom after the cancellation in 1959 since someone still produces the latest versions till today. It was also extensively used in Vietnam. As a matter of fact, that was the missile that somehow convinced the USAF that the new Phantom F-4s didn't need a gun and could rely strictly on the AIM-7 Sparrow. Not sure if the AIM-9 was produced yet but we know the Sparrow was. So at some point between 1959 and 1965 or so, they reintroduced the missile as we know it today.

Mounted on a carrier-based F/A-18 Hornet.






Getting ready to be mounted on F-15s.











F-16






Makes one really curious about the ones in the EAF.

EDIT: I guess @joker87 answered the question. Germany being the culprit but somehow I think Raytheon of some US company also still produces them for the US Navy as well as export to friendly nations. That was to make up for not allowing the AIM-120 to be sold to Egypt. So the EAF had to do something to make it more advanced and closer to a fire and forget missile. How and what they did is to be determined. I doubt we'll ever know until the missile is long retired.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Whatever sanctions they will place on us is better than what they did to limit our airforce theres no harsher punishment than having your land violated and cant counter it.



I honestly would love to see the EAF give the US the proverbial middle finger because of the latter's arrogance in the matter and threatening of punishment through CAATSA and other means, especially from Pompeo. We haven't heard anything from the Biden administration but I'm sure they're towing the same line, hence the F-15 approval. But after being denied that aircraft for almost 2 decades, it's almost shameful that they would accept it at this point.

You're absolutely right about freedom of munitions acquisitions, especially the R-37M AWACs killer. That's what scaring the crap out of the Israelis because that missile would essentially wipe out their AWACs capabilities and they don't have any counter to it. That's where the US had to step in and threaten Egypt if it proceeded with the Su-35 purchase. Not to mention the other weapons it's capable of deploying. No wonder the Israelis were gladly encouraging the F-15 purchase! lol. Too bad the EAF will agree and not upset the relationship, especially with the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

A nice look at the interior spacing of the EN's Type 209 submarine.






MEN at the ready!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The Berghamini FREMMs are so sweet looking. Click on images for larger and higher resolution.
Amazing that the EN is looking for an aircraft carrier, specifically a French one with 24 Rafale M's to complete the package! Sounds very ambitious, not to mention expensive.





































Look at this beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

More from the last Egyptian Navy exercise in the great country of Greece and with our naval partners in the Hellenic Navy. Also combined arms with participation of the EAF and Hellenic Air Force.










Sweet Egyptian Berghamini Frigate.
















JTAC (*Joint Terminal Attack Controller) *With EAF's jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking also. It seems pretty obvious. Also the US Navy operates the Sparrow and you know they have a version of the AIM-7 that is a fire and forget and they're not using a semi active missile from the 60's! So why would the EAF settle for that either?
> 
> 
> 
> Ramadan Kareem to you as well and everyone else on this board. W'kol sana wentum tayebeen
> 
> 
> Those are most likely Russian test pilots taking out the aircraft for testing all systems. We don't know if there are any EAF pilots there or not. Plus they have to finish the construction of whatever many aircraft are still incomplete on the assembly line. They can't just abandon them and leave them unfinished. I'm sure there is a clause in the contract signed between Egypt and Russia that if the former was to either back out or not be able to pay the final cost, that they would lose whatever money put up front.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you exept the airframe part. The Saudi F-15s as well as the Qatari ones have the new airframes (not the 20 year ones but the preceding gen) and they are very well equipped and advanced. So this is not a chicken by any means and American engines and quality build has always been a step better than Russian. I still would prefer the Su-35 just like you for the reasons you mentioned as well as strengthening the MiG fleet which I think is very important. But the F-15s do have their advantages as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I would make that choice as well if I was in charge of the EAF.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but don't under estimate the power and influence of the US. They could also create havoc for Egypt and its economy in many ways with their worldly influence. I think cooler heads must prevail.
> 
> View attachment 829843


man if they ever cared about CATSAA we wouldve not seen that deal signed. Oh well iam sure they have a trick up their sleeve they always did and cancelling the deal now will leave you open handed without pressure cards congress will then play fox and reject the deal and there we go we lost both the deal is not cancelled until congress says its word until then we can speculate about it, indeed the us can just blind the lightly minded with their media and that can have a significant influence it certanily did before they dont like us we dont like them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@Hydration , speaking of Sparrows, EAF F-16D block 40 loaded with 2 Sparrows, 4 AIM-9s and LANTIRN pod. I think the other pod on the left of the aircraft might be a FLIR pod.











That same aircraft in the top pic below (not the lower one above) 2-seat F-16D block 40 serial #9811 is the same one in this pic also, escorting the presidential airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice pic of another D model. Looks like the gun gets a lot of use. Also interesting is the pair of pods again. The one on starboard is the LANTIRN (ground & terrain mapping etc.) but I'm not sure what the smaller and very visible to us in the pic one on portside is. Always thought those were FLIR (nighttime vision Forward Light Infra Red) pods but not sure. Anyone know what that pod is?






It's not a SNIPER XR pod because of the difference in the shape of the rotating from camera, which is not seen on this one, Also the size of the pod is smaller than the SNIPER XR. It must be a FLIR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> man if they ever cared about CATSAA we wouldve not seen that deal signed.



I thought similarly until I was reminded by @The SC (and his tremendous knowledge in all these matters and then some) that the EAF signed the Su-35S deal with Sukhoi in 2015 IIRC, and that CAATSA was passed as a bill through congress (or whatever the process was to initiate it) in 2017. So essentially the EAF has that fact to back them up, in that they had already went through the process of purchasing the aircraft 2 years prior to CAATSA being implemented by the US. So how that falls into the big picture is to be determined. Maybe the EAF could use that as some sort of loophole to avert the restriction all together. If doesn't seem so, though, from all the information out there. The US is pushing Egypt very hard on the matter and it seems to be working since they're supplying F-15s. Shame.

I'll tell you what, imagine if they settle for the aircraft again without AMRAAMs? How pissed off will you be? I know it'll be very difficult to forgive them if that were to be the case!



Hydration said:


> Oh well iam sure they have a trick up their sleeve they always did and cancelling the deal now will leave you open handed without pressure cards congress will then play fox and reject the deal and there we go we lost both the deal is not cancelled until congress says its word until then we can speculate about it,



That's a really good point by you. I hadn't thought about that possibility that if they already cancelled the Sukhoi deal, it's taking a huge gamble and putting all the cards into the US;' hands, who can then really manipulate things all over again! That's a frightening thought. On the other hand, they just keep Sukhoi corporation and Russia in general in the dark about all that? I'm sure the Russians have their own intel and are already on top of things while just playing along. 

My problem with all of that is how will the EAF be viewed. This wouldn't be the first time Egypt has let Russia down in some form or another. Though to add another nail into the history book of that relationship. The Russians have been good to Egypt and this wouldn't be something that would improve on that relationship!



Hydration said:


> indeed the us can just blind the lightly minded with their media and that can have a significant influence it certanily did before they dont like us we dont like them


 
LOL! Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I'll tell you what, imagine if they settle for the aircraft again without AMRAAMs? How pissed off will you be? I know it'll be very difficult to forgive them if that were to be the case!


If we don't get AMRAAMs in our F-15, it will be a massive scandal for our Air Force's reputation. We have to get those missiles.

Another note, @joker87 had said that 500 germans experts were sent to Egypt. If we modified the Sparrow's missiles to FOX-3 missile, will USA reject the idea of modifications??. Plus @joker87 how did you get the news of about those germans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> If we don't get AMRAAMs in our F-15, it will be a massive scandal for our Air Force's reputation. We have to get those missiles.
> 
> Another note, @joker87 had said that 500 germans experts were sent to Egypt. If we modified the Sparrow's missiles to FOX-3 missile, will USA reject the idea of modifications??. Plus @joker87 how did you get the news of about those germans.


If Congress deny the AMRAAM for the F-15..that will be a good reason to reject the offer completely and go for the SU-35SE, and eventually the SU-57 (2 to 3 sqd) and a 100 or more SU-75..

The EAF will fare a lil' better linking the F-15 deal to the upgrade of at least 100 F-16 blk 40 to viper with AESA radar and the AMRAAM.. this will be a successful deal.. although still with some shortcomings..like the AIM-260 in the future and the US law to keep Usrael superior to its neighbors.. like if it wasn't already with 50 F-35s going up to 70.. and their own (best US tech) add-ons on their F-16s and F-15s..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Samar111

Is Egypt not in economic crisis? How can they afford all these weapons being bankrupt?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Samar111 said:


> Is Egypt not in economic crisis? How can they afford all these weapons being bankrupt?


For the Americans equipments we bought them for free because of the military aids (1,3 billions dolllars yearly) so we don't buy anything. For the Russian Chinese French equipments we bought them through long terms loans which mostly we repay them. Our Army have their own "economy". Plus with our economy which is growing that help us to secure to buy more weapons. We have Suez Canal fees, tourism, oil gas etc...



The SC said:


> If Congress deny the AMRAAM for the F-15..that will be a good reason to reject the offer completely and go for the SU-35SE, and eventually the SU-57 (2 to 3 sqd) and a 100 or more SU-75..


But still they will apply CAATSA laws on us. They don't give a sh^t about us. They will do anything necessary to stop us from buying SU-35. SU-57 not in serial production so another problem and the SU-75 is in develpment and we don't know if it will work or not.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> If Congress deny the AMRAAM for the F-15..that will be a good reason to reject the offer completely and go for the SU-35SE, and eventually the SU-57 (2 to 3 sqd) and a 100 or more SU-75..



No question about it. Three squadrons means 36 aircraft plus 4 for training for a total of 40 sounds just about right. 








The SC said:


> The EAF will fare a lil' better linking the F-15 deal to the upgrade of at least 100 F-16 blk 40 to viper with AESA radar and the AMRAAM.. this will be a successful deal..



It's a really tough choice I tell ya. Both options bring so much needed elements to the EAF that it's impossible to say one is better than the other. The F-15 deal will improve the entire western fleet's capabilities with all the additional items besides the AMRAAM, while the Su-35 deal brings a whole new much needed dimension from weapons to no strings attached. I might be leaning just a tad bit over towards improving current western fleet and adding the F-15, only because there are so many of them and a lot of life left in them. So might as well upgrade and add to them while also getting a heavy fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

What the Egyptian Navy should expect in the 4 MEKO A-200 that it has ordered from Germany.
Add them to the eventual 6 incredible Berghamini FREMMs and the 1 French Aquitaine FREMM and the frigate fleet will be solid deadly 11 modern frigates. 

MEKO A-200 frigate

The MEKO A-200 frigate measures 121m in length and accommodates up to 120 crew members. Its armament includes a 127mm or 76mm main gun, a pair of 30mm-40mm secondary guns, two 12.7-20mm cannons, eight surface-to-surface missiles, 32 surface-to-air missiles, two anti-submarine (ASW) torpedo tubes, and sea mines.

The ship can house two 5t helicopters, two unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), and an all-weather capable boat. It is outfitted with various sonars, trackers, radars and navigation systems, as well as two torpedo decoy launchers and two EM/IR decoy launchers for countermeasures.

The MEKO A-200 frigate is capable of full-four-dimensional warfare (AAW, ASW and ASuW, BCW). It can also conduct general missions such as search and rescue, patrol, special force, and humanitarian purposes.

Powered by a CODAG-WARP (water jet and refined propellers) propulsion system, the frigate can attain a maximum speed of more than 29k and offers a range of 7,200nm at 16k.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> If we don't get AMRAAMs in our F-15, it will be a massive scandal for our Air Force's reputation. We have to get those missiles.



And JDAMS as well. For some strange reason, the US viewed the Egyptian military as "untrustworthy" with possession of advanced US technology. I think they were influenced by Hillary Clinton who claimed that the intel committee had revealed to her that the EAF had invited a Chinese delegation to view and inspect in detail one of the EAF's F-16s. This was a long time ago when she was a senator and was visiting Mubarak. Her team of intelligence officers claimed they saw the whole thing go down and I think that since then, the US has taken the claim at face value and not trusted the EGY military with sensitive and advanced technology, which included the AIM-120, JDAM kits among several other items. They also used the lack of signing the CISMOA memorandum as an additional reason not to supply Egypt with any advanced and sensitive equipment.

So, the EAF was actually listed at the top for 3rd party infractions with the US, and Congress paid a lot of attention to that and made it a major issue when it came to approving any FMS of weapons to Egypt. But now that the CISMOA is signed, and the Egyptian military has been much more disciplined as far as sharing any sensitive stuff with 3rd parties, the US is starting to relax its restriction a little bit.



Ghostkiller said:


> Another note, @joker87 had said that 500 germans experts were sent to Egypt. If we modified the Sparrow's missiles to FOX-3 missile, will USA reject the idea of modifications??. Plus @joker87 how did you get the news of about those germans.



I think he said 300 German engineers. That's a bit crazy TBH. I think that sending that many people to work on a missile would be way too unnecessary and 295 of them would be standing around just drinking coffee and smoking shisha. It doesn't make any sense, But then again those Arabic forums tend to drift into the realm of unreal scenarios every now and then.



The SC said:


> If Congress deny the AMRAAM for the F-15..that will be a good reason to reject the offer completely and go for the SU-35SE, and eventually the SU-57 (2 to 3 sqd) and a 100 or more SU-75..



I almost wish that Congress does deny the F-15 again for whatever reason so that the EAF can simply take that alternative you mentioned. But it must get guarantees from the Russians that not only the k77 missile AND the r37 be supplied with the Su-35 as well as MiG corporation guarantee the Zhuk-AE AESA radar be ready and fully functioning in the MiG-35 in time for the EAF to purchase 100 of those aircraft to add to the 46 MiG-29M/M2s. No more Zhuk-ME doppler radars. The MiG-35 will be one of the best deals for the price they offer it at, hence why the EAF can purchase it in large numbers like it said it would. Until those 3 conditions are met, then taking the denial of the F-15 and shifting back to the Su-35 would be a done deal.



The SC said:


> The EAF will fare a lil' better linking the F-15 deal to the upgrade of at least 100 F-16 blk 40 to viper with AESA radar and the AMRAAM.. this will be a successful deal.. although still with some shortcomings..like the AIM-260 in the future and the US law to keep Usrael superior to its neighbors.. like if it wasn't already with 50 F-35s going up to 70.. and their own (best US tech) add-ons on their F-16s and F-15s..



That AIM-260 is causing all sorts of trouble. If that's the case, then maybe the best way to go about it is to accept the deal for the F-15s, but then make sure that with the next batch of 30 Rafales on order as well as the 23 active ones in the EAF be equipped with the Meteor air to air missile. That means they all have to be F3R or even F4 standard. So the current 23 would need an upgrade while the 30 on order will arrive as F3Rs until the F4 is ready. Eventually if the French accept the sale of the missile to the EAF, it could be mounted on the F-15s with a little persuasion and now they would have a most potent alternative equal to the new AIM-260. That would really be the only other and best way to deal with that scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey @The SC , do you know if the 2 Bergamini frigates came with the 16 Aster 15 or did the EN get the Aster 30 with the ships? I've been trying to look it up for a couple of hours but haven't been able to find any info on that, but the cells can accept both types, just don't know which ones are equipped with the Italian/Egyptian ships.

Also would be nice to know if they retained the cruise missile capabilities and if the naval SCALP is what's in there for a CM? Or is it just the Sylver A70 only?

EDIT: I just saw this:

Vertical Missile Launcher Sylver
*A-35 *Mica VL Crotale VT1
*A-43 *Mica VL Crotale VT1 Aster 15
*A-50 *Mica VL Crotale VT1 Aster 15 Aster 30
*A-70 Aster 15 Aster 30 **SCALP Naval*








https://th.bing.com/th/id/R.531bc94cd27bb09a45cfa9db2d5252c3?rik=RVdRmv3yWp0MTw&riu=http%3a%2f%2fi.imgur.com%2fuQ1z2x1.jpg&ehk=NbNtpEXCuRSMRZDwvO1%2bnxtwimRlOTw02UciPSbvHvU%3d&risl=&pid=ImgRaw&r=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But still they will apply CAATSA laws on us. They don't give a sh^t about us. They will do anything necessary to stop us from buying SU-35. SU-57 not in serial production so another problem and the SU-75 is in develpment and we don't know if it will work or not.


Well we have India as an example for the US not applying CAATSA on them for buying the S-400 and even eying the S-500 now.. It all depends on what kind of leverage you've got..

It is really important not to harm the comprehensive strategic partnership between Egypt and Russia in any form or shape.. the best example for not to harm it is the Dabaa nuclear plant and so many other ongoing very important projects..Also Egypt has the biggest Arab trade with Russia..The only way to scrap the SU-35 deal is if Russia itself show willingness and maybe keep the deposit secretly for a future SU-57 deal..

All this of course..is in the case of procuring the F-15/AMRAAM combo.. and hopefully this will come with an upgrade of the F-16s to the Viper standard too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

*Second ex-Italian FREMM frigate delivered to Egypt*

The Egyptian Navy's newest FREMM frigate ENS Bernees.
The Egyptian Navy has received the second FREMM frigate, ENS Bernees, from Italy. The vessel arrived in Alexandria on 14 April.

ENS Bernees was formerly the Emilio Bianchi before being acquired by the Egyptian Navy. The first vessel, ENS Al Galala (ex Spartaco Schergat), arrived in Alexandria on 31 December.

The Egyptian Ministry of Defense said the ENS Bernees’s reception ceremony was attended by a number of former Egyptian Navy leaders, the Italian Military Attachment in Cairo, and a number of students of military colleges and Alexandria University.
The Ministry added that the vessel will help Egypt secure its borders, support and protect land forces along the coast during offensive and defensive operations, and secure natural resources in the Mediterranean and Red Seas.

It was reported in early 2020 that Egypt was interested in buying two FREMM frigates from Italy, drawn from the Italian Navy’s procurement program – the vessels Spartaco Schergat and Emilio Bianchi, launched in January 2019 and January 2020, respectively – enabling Fincantieri to sell the vessels for an estimated cost of €1.2 billion.

Naval News reports that the Italian government authorized the sale in August last year. The deal was apparently jeopardised by concerns over Egypt’s human rights record, especially after Italian student Giulio Regeni was tortured and murdered in Cairo in 2016.

The frigate sale is apparently part of a larger deal that includes four more frigates, 20 Falaj class corvettes, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon fighters, 24 M346 jet trainers, and a surveillance satellite, but it is not clear how far along these deals are to being signed. Leonardo has already received an 871 million euro contract to supply 24 AW149 and eight AW189 helicopters to Egypt’s military, some of which will be used aboard navy ships.

The Italian L’Espresso weekly news magazine reported on 28 March that Fincantieri had submitted a request to export two more FREMMs to Egypt, which it said was evidence that Cairo wants to exercise an option in its contract for additional vessels. L’Espresso reported that these would be delivered in 2025, further delaying the delivery of the replacements for the Italian Navy.

Egypt’s interest in the FREMM frigates – as well as its decision in 2019 to procure up to six warships from Germany, at least three of which are Meko frigates – came as Cairo’s relationship with France cooled and military procurement shifted towards other European suppliers. However, Egypt is believed to once again be interested in acquiring further military hardware from France, including Rafale fighters

Al Galala (FFG 1002) is in ‘general purpose’ configuration and armed with a Leonardo 127/64 mm LightWeight (LW) mm gun, a 76/62 mm Super Rapido gun and two 25 mm guns as well as the MBDA SAAM-ESD (Surface Anti-Air Missile – Extended Self-Defense) Air Defense Missile system able to launch the Aster family of surface-to-air missiles. Some sensitive equipment particular to the Italian Navy, including electronic warfare systems, have apparently been removed.

The Italian Navy’s Carlo Bergamini-class FREMM frigates have a full load displacement of about 6 500 tons, an overall length of about 144 meters and can reach a top speed of 27 knots with a maximum cruising range of 6 800 nautical miles at 15 knots.

https://www.defenceweb.co.za/sea/sea-sea/second-ex-italian-fremm-frigate-delivered-to-egypt/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> إذا لم تحصل على AMRAAMs في F-15 ، فستكون كبيرة لسمعة سلاح الجو لدينا. صكوك على تلك صكوك.
> 
> ملاحظة أخرى ، [USER = 203050] @ joker87 [/ USER] قالت إنه تم إرسال 500 خبير ألماني إلى مصر. إذا عدّلنا صواريخ سبارو إلى صاروخ FOX-3 ، فهل ترفض الولايات المتحدة فكرة التعديل ؟؟. بالإضافة إلى [USER = 203050] @ joker87 [/ USER] كيف حصلت على أخبار عن هؤلاء الألمان.


The translation was misunderstood, what I mean by the missile researchers, part of it was sent to Egypt
Germany established a factory for the production of ammunition in Egypt




Dear Miko 200a Note the rocket launchers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey @The SC , do you know if the 2 Bergamini frigates came with the 16 Aster 15 or did the EN get the Aster 30 with the ships? I've been trying to look it up for a couple of hours but haven't been able to find any info on that, but the cells can accept both types, just don't know which ones are equipped with the Italian/Egyptian ships.
> 
> Also would be nice to know if they retained the cruise missile capabilities and if the naval SCALP is what's in there for a CM? Or is it just the Sylver A70 only?
> 
> EDIT: I just saw this:
> 
> Vertical Missile Launcher Sylver
> *A-35 *Mica VL Crotale VT1
> *A-43 *Mica VL Crotale VT1 Aster 15
> *A-50 *Mica VL Crotale VT1 Aster 15 Aster 30
> *A-70 Aster 15 Aster 30 **SCALP Naval*
> 
> View attachment 830305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://th.bing.com/th/id/R.531bc94cd27bb09a45cfa9db2d5252c3?rik=RVdRmv3yWp0MTw&riu=http%3a%2f%2fi.imgur.com%2fuQ1z2x1.jpg&ehk=NbNtpEXCuRSMRZDwvO1%2bnxtwimRlOTw02UciPSbvHvU%3d&risl=&pid=ImgRaw&r=0


Both.. we saw the Italian yearly report stating deliveries of Aster-15 and Aster-30..it should be here or on another thread about the Berghamini or the Mega deal..

https://www.sipri.org/databases/national-reports/Italy

For CM .. It came with 8 Otomat/Teseo an Italian-built, anti-ship and coastal-attack missile of 280 km range..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

I could not attach the Italian report, but you can download it from here





__





Research - National reports | SIPRI







www.sipri.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Both.. we saw the Italian yearly report stating deliveries of Aster-15 and Aster-30..it should be here or on another thread about the Berghamini or the Mega deal..
> 
> https://www.sipri.org/databases/national-reports/Italy
> 
> For CM .. It came with 8 Otomat/Teseo an Italian-built, anti-ship and coastal-attack missile of 280 km range..



That's right, now I remember. I also remember Khafee was talking about the UAE order and that they selected the Raytheon Naval Sparrow if I'm not mistaken, He said it was one of the better ones for mobility or something like that. But I'm a bit surprised that the Otomat delivered with the Egyptian FREMMs have coastal attack capabilities, bro. That has usually not been something allowed to the Egyptian Navy. No offensive weapons and only defensive ones. I hope it's true!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's right, now I remember. I also remember Khafee was talking about the UAE order and that they selected the Raytheon Naval Sparrow if I'm not mistaken, He said it was one of the better ones for mobility or something like that. But I'm a bit surprised that the Otomat delivered with the Egyptian FREMMs have coastal attack capabilities, bro. That has usually not been something allowed to the Egyptian Navy. No offensive weapons and only defensive ones. I hope it's true!



The US denied that on the Harpoon.. Italy didn't on the Otomat latest version that came with the Berghaminis..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


>


Pause the video at exactly 5:00 minutes in and take a look at that lineup of the two Bergaminis and the Gowind at the end and you can really appreciate the size of those ships and the beautiful stealth design. Not to mention the beautiful turquoise waters and new dock they built specifically for these new ships.



The SC said:


> The US denied that on the Harpoon.. Italy didn't on the Otomat latest version that came with the Berghaminis..



Damn US! When will this rubbish end, right? Enough is enough, really. That's why it's imperative to maintain a good relationship with others and especially Italy. When it comes to naval assets, they don't seem too concerned about that outdated rule of limiting essential and powerful, game changing systems on board. And since they don't seem to be too concerned about those specific details, that makes them a great supplier. The difference between having land attack capabilities and not is HUGE! The only thing they removed from the Berghamini FREMMs was their own, custom designed EW system. That's more than fair. Easily replaced by one specific to the EN's specs and needs. Other than that, nowhere near the number of items removed and left bare like the French did on their FREMM. Probably one of the big reason why there were no more deals with them halfway through the construction of the 4 Gowinds. Things went quite cold between the two countries if you remember. It seemed like there were issues with almost every item, the FREMM, the Rafales and not sure but I think there was tension in the insistence of the EN to build 3 out of the 4 Gowinds in Alexandria. We also don't really see that frigate much in any of the exercises or naval exchanges. Not even on regular missions we hardly see it. It's also rumored to be much more costly to run and operate out of all the large ships, probably the outlining reason for not seeing it much, it's probably docked more than it's taken out.




https://defence.pk/pdf/attachments/...=103456&hash=e0e4a6bf4dc8b7ec8a605dde49dd0518

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59445-egypt-roketsan-and-hisar-missile

Egypt: Roketsan and Hisar missile






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be interested in pursuing several memoranda of cooperation (MoC) with Turkish defense companies. 

The MoMP is said to be interested in the manufacturing techniques of Roketsan’s Hisar missile.

It isn't realistic at all. Our relation with Turkey isn't the best right now maybe in the future but today not at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> Germany established a factory for the production of ammunition in Egypt


Which type of ammo? missiles etc...?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> It isn't realistic at all. Our relation with Turkey isn't the best right now maybe in the future but today not at all.



Totally agree. I don't think Erdogan is to be trusted as far as you could throw a broomstick at him.

I say that until the guy either dies or disappears from Turkey's leadership and someone sane and friendly gets elected, there shouldn't be much of any dealing with them. 

Just FYI, keep in mind that the turko/erdogan fan club is strong around here and very sensitive to any insults thrown at either. But Sisi is open for a free-for-all insult fest at no expense. Just for everyone to be aware of.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

It's very interesting in that the EN is following the same concept as the EAF as far as commonality is concerned. Just like the EAF, the EN is not sticking to just one supplier. Amongst the frigates, Eventually, it will be operating 4 different types. 6 Italian Bergamini FREMMS, 1 French Aquitaine FREMM, 6 German MEKO A200s and the older existing US-built Oliver Perry class Frigate. Kinda like the variety in the EAF, which will end up with 3 eventual sources in the American, Russian & French. Smart concept? Absolutely!

More pics and angles of the spectacular El Galala Bergamini FREMM in the Egyptian Navy. 2 already in the fleet and 4 more to be eventually built and delivered to the EN for the eventually most numerous type.










Solar panels on the helo deck up against the left hanger door? Is that what those are?






An absolute beast from this angle.






Speaking of the EAF, hopefully this will be the eventual Russian contingent in the Egyptian Air Force. 100 - 150 MiG-35 maybe even 200 because of their cheap cost and excellent makeup and 50 - 75 Su-57s. Even if the latter is not as good as the F-35, it's really the only alternative for the EAF to jump into the stealth aircraft world. Although perhaps the Su-75 Checkmate offers a slightly better option but only if ToT is given by Sukhoi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

One of the 4 (I think there is 4) 2-seater MiG-29M/M2 out of the 46 jets in the EAF. (They did replace the 2 that crashed in 2017 & 2019, right? Anyone know the details, @joker87 maybe? Most likely used as trainers. The interesting thing is that all the cockpits are designed as if they would be 2-seaters, but the backseat is filled with either avionics or more room for fuel tanks. Russian/MiG corp. thinking of versatility.










First aircraft in this elephant walk looks like the tanker for buddy-buddy refueling with all those fuel tanks it's carrying.






MiG-29M/M2 pilots.






Block 52 lineup with 4 F-16Ds (2-seaters) and 3 C models (single seat) of which all seem to be part of the aggressor's squadrons.






Wow that's close, almost as close as the Blue Angels!






Dogfighting practice.






Rafale is so sweet, just like the Bergaminis. It has that special look about it, not to mention it's lethality. No wonder they're very happy with it and are requesting many more, even thinking about purchasing a French aircraft carrier fully equipped with 24 naval Rafale Ms! When I first heard they're already negotiating with the French about that possible purchase, I almost fell out of my chair lmao! @Vergennes , have you heard anything about this possible carrier for Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

A rare, closeup look at one of the 3 military transport ships in the Egyptian Navy. This one is called Al Hureya or Freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Paratrooper MP's at Bernice air base for either a visit by Sisi or general inspection.











Rare look at the EAF's Mi-24. This is about as close as we've seen!
















From the navy's voyage to the Crimea and the Black Sea for a couple days exercise with the Russian Navy about a year ago or so. Zipping through the Bosporus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

What type of IFV or APC? This is the first time I see it








New polymer Maadi Rifle (new version that we saw it during EDEX) or AK-103

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> What type of IFV or APC? This is the first time I see it
> 
> 
> View attachment 830566


It's YPR-765/AIFV, very common IFV in Egyptian army. They were purchased in late 90s from Netherlands (YPR-765) and Belgium (AIFV).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

According to the Italian daily la Repubblica.. And some other sources, which were published before.. Egypt insisted on acquiring air combat missiles beyond visual range “Meteor” despite the objection of both the United States of America and Israel..

It said that France acquiesced to Egypt and agreed to sell this type of missile to the Egyptian Air Force, in addition to the modern MICA-NG air combat missiles within the framework of the armament clause within the new 30 Rafale deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egyptian F-16 fighters and the beginning of the development of the Viper standard

Building a center for *development* and maintenance of the F-16 like the ones in Usrael and Turkey in the Marsa Matrooh air base..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

31st March 2022

The US Forbes magazine report denies that Egypt canceled the Su-35 fighter jet deal with Russia..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

A very big surprise.. the military secret behind the establishment of the administrative capital and Al Alamein so quickly and in these places!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Egyptian F-16 fighters and the beginning of the development of the Viper standard
> 
> Building a center for *development* and maintenance of the F-16 like the ones in Usrael and Turkey in the Marsa Matrooh air base..


AIC is an egyptian company? So the US basucally gave Egypt a permit on how to make a facility for remodernizing F-16s? Tgats epic



Ghostkiller said:


> What type of IFV or APC? This is the first time I see it
> 
> 
> View attachment 830566
> 
> 
> New polymer Maadi Rifle (new version that we saw it during EDEX) or AK-103
> 
> 
> View attachment 830568


You dont know? Theyre all over the place mainly work with the Rapid deployment forces YPR-765


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> One of the 4 (I think there is 4) 2-seater MiG-29M/M2 out of the 46 jets in the EAF. (They did replace the 2 that crashed in 2017 & 2019, right? Anyone know the details, @joker87 maybe? Most likely used as trainers. The interesting thing is that all the cockpits are designed as if they would be 2-seaters, but the backseat is filled with either avionics or more room for fuel tanks. Russian/MiG corp. thinking of versatility.


mig29m2 it is possible to remove the rear fuel tank and add a seat for the navigator or training, and these are among the modifications requested by the Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> AIC is an egyptian company? So the US basucally gave Egypt a permit on how to make a facility for remodernizing F-16s? Tgats epic
> 
> 
> You dont know? Theyre all over the place mainly work with the Rapid deployment forces YPR-765
> View attachment 830654


https://aic-egypt.business.site/posts/5678999333017320722

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

God bless these fellas that choose to go live in these cramped up steel tubes and go underwater for a long time and be out at sea. You couldn't pay me enough to do that.





















Hey @The SC , here's the current maintenance depot for all aircraft. They even overhaul the F-16 engines in there as well.

You think of how much all this maintenance costs the military on a yearly basis. Between the maintenance and salaries and most of all, the cost of flying the jets per hour with all those F-16s, MiGs and Rafales. The Rafales are around $18,000 per hour of flight! I just read that a couple of days ago. Times that by how many they fly a week plus the MiGs and the F-16s and eventually either the F-15 or Su-35 which are probably somewhere around $25K an hour each lol. This is an expensive endeavor.























joker87 said:


> mig29m2 it is possible to remove the rear fuel tank and add a seat for the navigator or training, and these are among the modifications requested by the Air Force



I was asking you about the 2 MiGs that crashed in 2017 and 2019, as well as the one Rafale and if they replaced any of those 3 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> God bless these fellas that choose to go live in these cramped up steel tubes and go underwater for a long time and be out at sea. You couldn't pay me enough to do that.
> 
> View attachment 830660
> 
> 
> View attachment 830661
> 
> 
> View attachment 830662
> 
> 
> View attachment 830663
> 
> 
> Hey @The SC , here's the current maintenance depot for all aircraft. They even overhaul the F-16 engines in there as well.
> 
> View attachment 830665
> 
> 
> View attachment 830666
> 
> 
> View attachment 830668
> 
> 
> View attachment 830669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking you about the 2 MiGs that crashed in 2017 and 2019, as well as the one Rafale and if they replaced any of those 3 aircraft.


Now they will have a Center for not only maintenance but also development..
With 218 F-16s.. the ones to be upgraded might go to Marsa Matruh base new facility..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> I was asking you about the 2 MiGs that crashed in 2017 and 2019, as well as the one Rafale and if they replaced any of those 3 aircraft.


The MiG-29m/m2 was replaced and also received. The company registered 52 fighters, but only 50 fighters are in the service of the Air Force.
As for the Rafale, there is no source that mentioned the crash, one of which was the pilot, Muhtadi Al-Shazly, who was on a K8 training mission, and the crash of a fighter was not mentioned.
And the military spokesman mentioned that. We do not deny any crash because it is proven in the manufacturer and the Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Now they will have a Center for not only maintenance but also development..
> With 218 F-16s.. the ones to be upgraded might go to Marsa Matrouh base new facility..



Yes, and knowing how they build state of the art complexes such as the new capital, the Mohammad Naguib base which is absolutely amazing, one can only imagine what this maintenance and development depot/complex will look like, and the equipment they'll furbish it with. Interesting that they picked Marsa Matruh, way out on the western coast of the Mediterranean. That area is unbelievably beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

When the F16Block52 crashed, the matter was mentioned in 2018, and the MiG also entered service in a short period, and the Egyptian military spokesman mentioned it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> The MiG-29m/m2 was replaced and also received. The company registered 52 fighters, but only 50 fighters are in the service of the Air Force.
> As for the Rafale, there is no source that mentioned the crash, one of which was the pilot, Muhtadi Al-Shazly, who was on a K8 training mission, and the crash of a fighter was not mentioned.
> And the military spokesman mentioned that. We do not deny any crash because it is proven in the manufacturer and the Air Force


Yes the official deal was for 46 Mig-29M/M2..and Russia throwed in 6 fighters as a gift to Egypt for saving the Mig plant from harsh financial times.... now if only 50 are in service..the other two might be testing the AESA radar and the changes to avionics related with it..



Gomig-21 said:


> God bless these fellas that choose to go live in these cramped up steel tubes and go underwater for a long time and be out at sea. You couldn't pay me enough to do that.
> 
> View attachment 830660
> 
> 
> View attachment 830661
> 
> 
> View attachment 830662
> 
> 
> View attachment 830663


Yeah Egyptians have men that can do that..the GCC don't seem to have them.. HaHaha!

As far as I know the 2 Migs were officially replaced.. The Rafale was controversial.. but everywhere You look, they say 24 Rafales now in service with the EAF..

https://www.timesaerospace.aero/features/defence/rafale-just-the-ticket-for-egypt

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian "Temsah 3" armored vehicle enters the mass production stage..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509893108967907333
Related news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509901320056197122

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509951388939440130

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509927966238818305

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509757652523528225

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509784308554289161


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Even if the f 15 deal sounds appealing, it would still be a disadvantage to us. The israelis have been operating that platform for decades before we would get the first batch. They know the ins and outs of the aircraft and know how to counter it in other hands. It'd be wise to just go sukhoi this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Even if the f 15 deal sounds appealing, it would still be a disadvantage to us. The israelis have been operating that platform for decades before we would get the first batch. They know the ins and outs of the aircraft and know how to counter it in other hands. It'd be wise to just go sukhoi this time


Anyways the F-15 will come with strings attached like General McKenzie said in his announcement.. most likely not to be used outside Egypt's airspace ..so defensive only..

The Su-35 will be an offensive weapon in the hands of the EAf with no strings attached..

This is why getting both would be the optimal deal for Egypt..


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Which type of ammo? missiles etc...?


According to several German and South African reports and websites, Rheinmetall Denel Munition has completed the establishment of a factory for* filling and assembling aircraft bombs and large and medium caliber artillery munitions* in Egypt, thus becoming the third country in the Middle East after the UAE and Saudi Arabia to own such factories.

It is noteworthy that the CEO of Rheinmetall, Denel Munition, has announced since 2017 that his company is in the process of building a global factory for filling and assembling ammunition for a country in North Africa, and that negotiations with this country took 4 years.

(Photo from one of the German media reports that talked about the deal)

Rheinmetall announced that it had delivered another ammunition filling plant to Egypt via RDM

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hydration

Didnt know the Golden Division trains with the Sa'ka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

A super rare and excellent pic of one of the EAF's 8 E-2C Hawkeyes AWACs aircraft taking off and in the process of retracting its landing gears. For 25 years or so out to the 30+ that they've operated this platform, we never got to see it as they had that silly strict no pics taken of the military policy. But in the last 8 - 10 years, they've changed their stance on that policy and now we get to see so much more as the flood gates have opened up! This photo of this aircraft and other recent ones are a perfect example of that. Click on image to get larger one.








joker87 said:


> mig29m2 it is possible to remove the rear fuel tank and add a seat for the navigator or training, and these are among the modifications requested by the Air Force



Mmm....are you sure about that? That means that every single 2-seater has a complete set of avionics and all the necessary gadgets including a stick and throttle for that backseat. I doubt very much that would be the case. I think it's only used for extra fuel or additional avionics/carry-on items. Unless you're saying that only the seat can be installed but no controls at all? That would be very strange and interesting. Where did you get that information ya Joker?



The SC said:


> Yeah Egyptians have men that can do that..the GCC don't seem to have them.. HaHaha!
> 
> As far as I know the 2 Migs were officially replaced.. The Rafale was controversial.. but everywhere You look, they say 24 Rafales now in service with the EAF..
> 
> https://www.timesaerospace.aero/features/defence/rafale-just-the-ticket-for-egypt



Yep, I think @joker87 answered that question about the Rafale and the MiGs. The Rafale story was very strange, how the rumors of it crashing and the pilot dying just lit up like wild fire!? They even posted pics of the pilot on FB and it went viral! Very silly but that's the age we live in.

Block 52 elephant walk.










Nice slow banking on takeoff. Those MiG-29s seem to have great slow maneuvering lift and capabilities. Watching video of them and the MiG-35 you can tell the size and shape of the wings and LERX along with its weight and wing-loading make it capable of that excellent slow maneuvering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> According to the Italian daily la Repubblica.. And some other sources, which were published before.. Egypt insisted on acquiring air combat missiles beyond visual range “Meteor” despite the objection of both the United States of America and Israel..



You know, it all makes sense now. Remember the potential mega Italian deal? And how it included 24 Eurofighter Typhoons and we were all like "holy hell another different platform!?" lol. Well, it makes complete sense now that the EAF was asking the Italians to supply the Meteor missile with some of the other items in the deal. But I bet you the Italians said the only way they would do that is if the EAF bought the 24 Typhoons added to the mega deal! They might've tried to strong-arm the EAF telling them that conditionally, in order for them to supply those missiles and then take a lot of heat from the US (I don't think they care about Israel, insignificant to them but the US most certainly) and the only way it would be worth it is if they bought the Typhoons. That would help their production and cash flow seeing how the EAF was on a shopping spree for the Bergamini frigates and Rafales and many other things. Then they were disappointed to find out the EAF wasn't interested in adding another type of fighter similar to what they already have and are getting more of in the Rafales! It sounds to me like that might've been the result of the EAF requesting the Meteor from the Italians who seemed to be the only entity out there willing to supply them without restrictions, only they wanted to be compensated handsomely for doing that by adding the Typhoons. Just my opinion when I think about that whole scenario.

It seems like France has come through with these missiles and has agreed to include them in the contract for the next 30 Rafales for the EAF. I just don't know when those are being delivered with the UAE sweeping in and signing for 80 Rafales! Unbelievable. Then they have Greece's order to complete and not sure if they're done with Qatar's order or India's either! 

This is a great article about the entire history of the Rafale and the EAF etc.




__





Rafale just the ticket for Egypt | Times Aerospace


Picture: Via Dassault The 30 new Rafales will augment 24 of the type that were ordered in February 2015 and are already in service with the Egyptian Air Force (EAF). When they arrive, a fleet of 54 Rafales will make the EAF the second largest operator of the type in the world, after France...




www.timesaerospace.aero







The SC said:


> It said that France acquiesced to Egypt and agreed to sell this type of missile to the Egyptian Air Force, in addition to the modern MICA-NG air combat missiles within the framework of the armament clause within the new 30 Rafale deal..



Man, enough is enough. Really! They need to stop treating the Egyptian Armed Forces as if it's some untrustworthy and dangerous entity. Who's more dangerous and has actually attacked the other and took their land, TWICE!? It was Israel, not Egypt. The latter has only been fighting to defend itself for decades and has NEVER been the aggressor. Hopefully someday Sisi can passionately relay that message to the world, preferably at the UN and say it loudly so it can be noticed around the world. "Enough is enough!"



The SC said:


> Yeah Egyptians have men that can do that..the GCC don't seem to have them.. HaHaha!



Hahaha! I was watching "The Enemy Below" with the great Robert Mitchum and the legendary Kurt Jurgens (ever see that? If not I highly recommend it, one of the BEST submarine movies ever made!) and Mitchum is a US destroyer captain while Jurgens is a German U-boat captain and they're hunting each other, but the memorable line from Mitchum was "being in a submarine under attack (by depth chargers) is the worst thing imaginable."

So, not only the claustrophobia involved, but also that aspect of being under attack and the helpless feeling it must exude.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Even if the f 15 deal sounds appealing, it would still be a disadvantage to us. The israelis have been operating that platform for decades before we would get the first batch. They know the ins and outs of the aircraft and know how to counter it in other hands. It'd be wise to just go sukhoi this time



Can you imagine if they end up in Egypt without AMRAAMs & they make them paint those crazy orange swaths on top of it? That would be devastating. They better not acquiesce to the orange marking either! They don't need them as identifying markings anymore since exercising with the US is a far and few between event as well as the EAF having a very sophisticated IFF system now they can implement with any friendly adversary.



The SC said:


> Anyways the F-15 will come with strings attached like General McKenzie said in his announcement.. most likely not to be used outside Egypt's airspace ..so defensive only..
> 
> The Su-35 will be an offensive weapon in the hands of the EAf with no strings attached..



Enough is enough, bro. Totally agree they should be firm with the US on everything and threaten to go back the Su-35 and have the cahones to do it if it came down to it. No more strong-arming by the US.






Another pic of the first finished MEKO 200A #904 for the EN undergoing sea trials and delivery soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

New concept of a swarm vehicle on a nimr chassis from Halcon. Imagine this used against an armored battalion it would absolutely devestate it.

Egypt should explore developing something similar on a Temsah chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> New concept of a swarm vehicle on a nimr chassis from Halcon. Imagine this used against an armored battalion it would absolutely devestate it.
> 
> Egypt should explore developing something similar on a Temsah chassis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 830911
> 
> 
> View attachment 830912








New details released on Egyptian MRAP


The ST-100 mine-resistant ambush-protected vehicle (MRAP) made by the Egypt-based International Marathon United Technologies (IMUT) is available in 10 modular variants,...



www.janes.com









I am sure we may have swarm drones on ST-100 MRAP. During the presentation of ST-100, we can see that we will be using CM-501XA loitering munition so in the future we can see Kamikaze drone mounter on this chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, it all makes sense now. Remember the potential mega Italian deal? And how it included 24 Eurofighter Typhoons and we were all like "holy hell another different platform!?" lol. Well, it makes complete sense now that the EAF was asking the Italians to supply the Meteor missile with some of the other items in the deal. but I bet you the Italians said the only way they would do that is if the EAF bought the 24 Typhoons added to the mega deal! They might've tried to strong-arm the EAF telling them that that conditionally, in order for them to supply those missiles and then take a lot of heat from the US (I don't think they care about Israel, insignificant to them but the US most certainly) and the only way it would be worth it is if they bought the Typhoons. That would help their production and cash flow seeing how the EAF was on a shopping spree for the Bergamini frigates and Rafales and many other things. Then they were disappointed to find out the EAF wasn't interested in adding another type of fighter similar to what they already have and are getting more of in the Rafales! It sounds to me like that might've been the result of the EAF requesting the Meteor from the Italians who seemed to be the only entity out there willing to supply them without restrictions, only they wanted to be compensated handsomely for doing that. Just my opinion when I think about that whole scenario.
> 
> It seems like France has come through with these missiles and has agreed to include them in the contract for the next 30 Rafales for the EAF. I just don't know when those are being delivered with the UAE sweeping in and signing for 80 Rafales! Unbelievable. Then they have Greece's order to complete and not sure if they're done with Qatar's order or India's either!
> 
> This is a great article about the entire history of the Rafale and the EAF etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafale just the ticket for Egypt | Times Aerospace
> 
> 
> Picture: Via Dassault The 30 new Rafales will augment 24 of the type that were ordered in February 2015 and are already in service with the Egyptian Air Force (EAF). When they arrive, a fleet of 54 Rafales will make the EAF the second largest operator of the type in the world, after France...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesaerospace.aero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, enough is enough. Really! They need to stop treating the Egyptian Armed Forces as if it's some untrustworthy and dangerous entity. Who's more dangerous and has actually attacked the other and took their land, TWICE!? It was Israel, not Egypt. The latter has only been fighting to defend itself for decades and has NEVER been the aggressor. Hopefully someday Sisi can passionately relay that message to the world, preferably at the UN and say it loudly so it can be noticed around the world. "Enough is enough!"
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I was watching "The Enemy Below" with the great Robert Mitchum and the legendary Kurt Jurgens (ever see that? If not I highly recommend it, one of the BEST submarine movies ever made!) and Mitchum is a US destroyer captain while Jurgens is a German U-boat captain and they're hunting each other, but the memorable line from Mitchum was "being in a submarine under attack (by depth chargers) is the worst thing imaginable."
> 
> So, not only the claustrophobia involved, but also that aspect of being under attack and the helpless feeling it must exude.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine if they end up in Egypt without AMRAAMs & they make them paint those crazy orange swaths on top of it? That would be devastating. They better not acquiesce to the orange marking either! They don't need them as identifying markings anymore since exercising with the US is a far and few between event as well as the EAF having a very sophisticated IFF system now they can implement with any friendly adversary.
> 
> 
> 
> Enough is enough, bro. Totally agree they should be firm with the US on everything and threaten to go back the Su-35 and have the cahones to do it if it came down to it. No more strong-arming by the US.
> 
> View attachment 830895
> 
> 
> Another pic of the first finished MEKO 200A #904 undergoing sea trials and delivery soon.
> 
> View attachment 830897



The new 30 Rafales' date of delivery is 2024 to 2026..and it is going to be tranche 4.1 ..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The new 30 Rafales' date of delivery is 2024 to 2026..and it is going to be tranche 4.1 ..


But the most important, we will have the Meteor missile yes or no. Is MICA NG a BVR missile?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The new 30 Rafales' date of delivery is 2024 to 2026..and it is going to be tranche 4.1 ..



Mmmm.....according to that article I posted the link for a few posts back, that might not be the case, bro. Dassault was producing 11 aircraft a year, round that up to 1 a month and they still have Greece, India and Qatar's orders to complete.

Also the F4 standard will probably not be ready for this 2nd order of EAF Rafales. So it'll have to be on a 3rd order if that happens. Also according to this article.

From the article:

_*The Indian Air Force is also in the process of taking delivery of 36 Rafales, while Qatar has received 23 of the 36 it has on order.*_

*There have already been suggestions that Egypt could eventually purchase the new Rafale F4, increasing the (overall) Rafale fleet to 72 or even 100 aircraft “depending on Egypt’s financial capacity”.*

So to make the total reach 72 aircraft, that would be the 3rd order since this one they just signed is for 30 to make the total in the fleet reach 54. Unless you have a better source supporting this next batch being the F4 standard. That would be great, just don't think it's ready in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

There is something weird. How the MMP (Missile Moyenne Portée) the french Javelin is more expensive than the Javelin itself hahahah. If someone have any idea can you explain to me.
Unit cost Javelin : $178,000
Unit cost MMP : 250 000 € or 197 800 €.

This link is in french
https://defense-militaire.over-blog...le-systeme-de-missile-moyenne-portee-mmp.html

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> There is something weird. How the MMP (Missile Moyenne Portée) the french Javelin is more expensive than the Javelin itself hahahah. If someone have any idea can you explain to me.
> Unit cost Javelin : $178,000
> Unit cost MMP : 250 000 € or 197 800 €.
> 
> This link is in french
> https://defense-militaire.over-blog...le-systeme-de-missile-moyenne-portee-mmp.html


They are expensive, but tanks are much more expensive and these things are pretty much guaranteed to take out any tank.

Ukraine conflict solidified that ATGM equipped infantry can decimate armored units.

Also, many more Javelins were produced than MMPs therefore lowering unit cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But the most important, we will have the Meteor missile yes or no. Is MICA NG a BVR missile?


You have the answer about the Meteor in # 9018..

MICA NG can be considered BVR for around 100 km range.. since the normal MICA is up to 60 km..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmmm.....according to that article I posted the link for a few posts back, that might not be the case, bro. Dassault was producing 11 aircraft a year, round that up to 1 a month and they still have Greece, India and Qatar's orders to complete.
> 
> Also the F4 standard will probably not be ready for this 2nd order of EAF Rafales. So it'll have to be on a 3rd order if that happens. Also according to this article.
> 
> From the article:
> 
> _*The Indian Air Force is also in the process of taking delivery of 36 Rafales, while Qatar has received 23 of the 36 it has on order.*_
> 
> *There have already been suggestions that Egypt could eventually purchase the new Rafale F4, increasing the (overall) Rafale fleet to 72 or even 100 aircraft “depending on Egypt’s financial capacity”.*
> 
> So to make the total reach 72 aircraft, that would be the 3rd order since this one they just signed is for 30 to make the total in the fleet reach 54. Unless you have a better source supporting this next batch being the F4 standard. That would be great, just don't think it's ready in time.


Someone at edex 2021 asked the staff sitting in the french section they said it will be the F4. Thats all what we know also have you watch The Choice 3? its amazing catches everything bit by bit



Philip the Arab said:


> New concept of a swarm vehicle on a nimr chassis from Halcon. Imagine this used against an armored battalion it would absolutely devestate it.
> 
> Egypt should explore developing something similar on a Temsah chassis.
> 
> 
> View attachment 830911
> 
> 
> View attachment 830912


Irael already has this capability will be hard to counter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> There is something weird. How the MMP (Missile Moyenne Portée) the french Javelin is more expensive than the Javelin itself hahahah. If someone have any idea can you explain to me.
> Unit cost Javelin : $178,000
> Unit cost MMP : 250 000 € or 197 800 €.
> 
> This link is in french
> https://defense-militaire.over-blog...le-systeme-de-missile-moyenne-portee-mmp.html







A lot more options than the Javelin..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> A lot more options than the Javelin..


Imagine if our SF have those MMP ATGM it will be so great plus new ATGM like the belarussian one ukranian one for our SF and infantrymen. It will be epic.I just saw on Reddit a Stugna-P ATGM shot down a KA-52 honestly wow. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511289960862789635
I putted the link and not the video because of forum's rules (not posting violence posts).


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> They are expensive, but tanks are much more expensive and these things are pretty much guaranteed to take out any tank.
> 
> Ukraine conflict solidified that ATGM equipped infantry can decimate armored units.
> 
> Also, many more Javelins were produced than MMPs therefore lowering unit cost.


It was proven long before as old as the war of attrition and 1973 war. Infantry are a tank's worst enemy



Ghostkiller said:


> Imagine if our SF have those MMP ATGM it will be so great plus new ATGM like the belarussian one ukranian one for our SF and infantrymen. It will be epic.I just saw on Reddit a Stugna-P ATGM shot down a KA-52 honestly wow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511289960862789635
> I putted the link and not the video because of forum's rules (not posting violence posts).


Thats not violence that is epic and that ka52 just hovering there with no movement horrifies me. Is this laser or wire guided?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Thats not violence that is epic and that ka52 just hovering there with no movement horrifies me. Is this laser or wire guided?


Laser guided ATGM. In our inventory, we have Milan BGM-71 TOW AT-3 Sagger as ATGM and RPG-7 and maybe RPG-32 (from Jordan) for anti tanks. We need a modern ATGM to replace those old ATGM and ATM. I know we modernised the Malyutka and other stuff. Having a lot of ATGM and ATM are gonna have impact on Armored vehicles of our future enemy. But we need desperetly new ones.
@Philip the Arab maybe we will buy or have the licence of Nashab (RPG-32) and maybe also for the Jadara Terminator ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

btw @Ghostkiller UAE is developing A2A missiles and plans to demonstrate them by 2025(3 years) according to the CEO, wonder if they could be used on EAF Rafales instead of the Meteor if French are reluctant to sell it.

They are also developing a cruise missile that will probably be used on their own Rafael’s called the Saber with IR seeker and TERCOM.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> btw @Ghostkiller UAE is developing A2A missiles and plans to demonstrate them by 2025(3 years) according to the CEO, wonder if they could be used on EAF Rafales instead of the Meteor if French are reluctant to sell it.
> 
> They are also developing a cruise missile that will probably be used on their own Rafael’s called the Saber with IR seeker and TERCOM.


Very good news but the problem will France accept Egypt to use them on our Rafales. Yes or No. That's the question that we need to answer.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Very good news but the problem will France accept Egypt to use them on our Rafales. Yes or No. That's the question that we need to answer.


Yes.. the relationship is very good so far.. and their inventory to come to Egypt is limited somehow.. so with a few more purchases from them they will cartainly accept.. as they know they can't provide Egypt and the UAE with limitless A2A and cruise missiles ..they will understand eventually.. money talks..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

German media, quoting related sources, announced that the first Egyptian Navy frigates of the MEKO A-200EN class will be launched next week, while the second frigate will be launched next summer, provided that the third frigate will be launched before the end of this year.. As for the fourth frigate, it will be built in Egypt in partnership with the Alexandria Naval Shipyard Company this year..






The Egyptian MEKO A200 frigate will be considered as the most advanced version of its type in terms of the integrated equipment and weaponry systems. The Egyptian MEKO A200 frigates dubbing the acronym MEKO A200EN in reference to the Egyptian Navy, will have a configuration which will be as follows: The frigate displacement will be ranging from 3700 to 4000 tons with a length of 121 meters. It will be equipped with the latest generation of Thales NS-110 4D AESA air and surface surveillance radar which is an advanced and upgraded version of the original NS-100 3D radar, decoys launchers for C310 high-performance anti-torpedo counter-measures system, 2× 32 Tube laser-decoys launchers for Rheinmetall Multi Ammunition Softkill System EM/IR (MASS), Thales SCORPION Electronic Warfare Support Measures System (ECM), SATCOM System, also for the sonar, the Egyptian navy MEKO A200 planned to be equipped with a towed array sonar. 

For the armament and weaponry system, it will be fitted with LW 127mm main cannon armed with Vulcano and Dart shells, 32 Vertical Launch Systems (VLS) that will be equipped with MICA New Generation (NG) Surface-to-Air Missiles, 16× Launchers planned to be equipped with Exocet MM40 BLOCK 3 Anti-ships missiles, Oerlikon Searanger 20mm naval guns, in addition to Two types of Torpedos: DM2A4 Seahake and MU-90 Torpedos, a helipad with a hanger that can accommodate two helicopters and a vertically launch drones.


We can say that it is armed like a destroyer in the size of a medium frigate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


>


what is the drone in the minute 4:32? Maybe a new domestic project?


----------



## Ghostkiller

He talked about us hahahahahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF pilot in Russia during training on the new MiG-29M/M2s, when they were also painted with the desert camo. Although the background kinda looks like Egypt.






Rapid Deployment Forces in synch.






Can anyone name that weapon? Some type of shotgun with a huge scope? Doesn't even look like it has a muzzle. 







Ghostkiller said:


> He talked about us hahahahahaha



Hahaha! A new pic posted by lads on a Pakistani military forum loool. @joker87 you're in trouble now. Everyone will be looking for you LOL! Just kidding, man.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Did you see the news? There is a chance that Turkey will appoint a new ambassador to Cairo after years without any ambassadors in both countries. Big changes is happening in our relation with Turkey.

@Gomig-21 IDK if you like this progress yes or no hahahaha.

There is good article here:
https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/turkey-appoint-ambassador-egypt-ending-standoff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Did you see the news? There is a chance that Turkey will appoint a new ambassador to Cairo after years without any ambassadors in both countries. Big changes is happening in our relation with Turkey.
> 
> @Gomig-21 IDK if you like this progress yes or no hahahaha.
> 
> There is good article here:
> https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/turkey-appoint-ambassador-egypt-ending-standoff



lol. My problem is strictly their president. I mean, if you read that article and at the end, the guy said he wouldn't shake Sisi's hand. The way he had them mess with Egypt's internal affairs with the MB (which appears they're going to stop that crap to help fix relations) shows he knew what he was doing to stick it to the new EGY gov. He created all the animosity and look at Sisi & co.. they're always willing to take the higher road and always be the good guy. Never does he get involved in other's affairs and the Turks should learn from him. Sisi is really the ultimate diplomat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmmm.....according to that article I posted the link for a few posts back, that might not be the case, bro. Dassault was producing 11 aircraft a year, round that up to 1 a month and they still have Greece, India and Qatar's orders to complete.
> 
> Also the F4 standard will probably not be ready for this 2nd order of EAF Rafales. So it'll have to be on a 3rd order if that happens. Also according to this article.
> 
> From the article:
> 
> _*The Indian Air Force is also in the process of taking delivery of 36 Rafales, while Qatar has received 23 of the 36 it has on order.*_
> 
> *There have already been suggestions that Egypt could eventually purchase the new Rafale F4, increasing the (overall) Rafale fleet to 72 or even 100 aircraft “depending on Egypt’s financial capacity”.*
> 
> So to make the total reach 72 aircraft, that would be the 3rd order since this one they just signed is for 30 to make the total in the fleet reach 54. Unless you have a better source supporting this next batch being the F4 standard. That would be great, just don't think it's ready in time.


Look up Rafale F4 standard development..the F4.1 will be ready in 2024.. and the full F4 not before 2026 and up.. so Egypt might be getting the first version of the F4..the F4.1.. this is what it is based on..

note: the F3 too went through development from F3.1 to F3.4 ..

The dates are based on the deal not other sites..So those were the agreed upon delivery dates when the deal was signed..France will supposedly increase its yearly production..

July 20, 2015
https://www.reuters.com/article/dassault-rafale-idINKCN0PU0R520150720

Dec 3, 2021
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...s-in-france/articleshow/88072124.cms?from=mdr



Ghostkiller said:


> what is the drone in the minute 4:32? Maybe a new domestic project?


Wingloong 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

French aircraft carrier PA2.. destined for export












https://www.naval-technology.com/projects/porte-avoins2/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

This is why armed forces should not run country the see ruling a country by army prospective which will never worknow F 15 orders are to be signed crazy Egyptian govt buying weapons but not investing in human capital as our country pakistan


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Wingloong 2


That isn't a wingloong 2. The drone of min 4:32 is a reconnaisance/surveillance drone.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> That isn't a wingloong 2. The drone of min 4:32 is a reconnaisance/surveillance drone.


The ASN-209 Tactical UAV (MAME)..a Chinese UAV made under license and many modifications in Egypt..

Since 2012:
https://www.suasnews.com/2012/05/egypt-nation-produces-uav-in-cooperation-with-china/






https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...me-uav-system-between-china-and-egypt.690503/


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> French aircraft carrier PA2.. destined for export


We don't need Aircraft Carrier. First, it is so expensive to buy it to maintain it and plus to buy the 20 new Rafales. IDK why we would buy it, we aren't a superpower to have. We are a regional power and we have a great Navy that can protect our national security etc... Maybe in the future when we will be a massive developed country (inshallah one day).



The SC said:


> The ASN-209 Tactical UAV (MAME)..a Chinese UAV made under license and many modifications in Egypt..
> 
> Since 2012:
> https://www.suasnews.com/2012/05/egypt-nation-produces-uav-in-cooperation-with-china/
> 
> View attachment 831189
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...me-uav-system-between-china-and-egypt.690503/


IK the shape of ASN-209. But still it isn't what I am talking about. I am talking about the last two drones on the right (from left to right there is S-100, ASN-209 then 2 unknowns drones)


----------



## joker88




----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> We don't need Aircraft Carrier. First, it is so expensive to buy it to maintain it and plus to buy the 20 new Rafales. IDK why we would buy it, we aren't a superpower to have. We are a regional power and we have a great Navy that can protect our national security etc... Maybe in the future when we will be a massive developed country (inshallah one day).
> 
> 
> IK the shape of ASN-209. But still it isn't what I am talking about. I am talking about the last two drones on the right (from left to right there is S-100, ASN-209 then 2 unknowns drones)


This is a long term project just like the barrcuda. This is for the future and the economy is going rapidly (this ukranian crisis really just pulled alot of investment very fast and tourism kissed the sand because of it). It really shows you that theyre thinking for the future not now


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Super Falcon said:


> This is why armed forces should not run country the see ruling a country by army prospective which will never worknow F 15 orders are to be signed crazy Egyptian govt buying weapons but not investing in human capital as our country pakistan



While I agree with the concept that the army shouldn't run the country, they have done a pretty decent job since the revolution and Sisi coming to power but my problem with your comment is the faulty assumption that the government isn't investing in human capital. That couldn't be further from the truth.

You should visit the thread in the ME section on Egyptian National and Strategic Development Projects: A couple of pages of reading the great @The SC 's posts and updates will give you an immediate idea as to the gargantuan effort the Sisi admin is putting into improving the lives of millions of Egyptians, from developing new and numerous housing to help the poor improve their living conditions and work the program the admin initiated in eventually wiping out the slums, to investing in many high-tech companies to help create jobs for the hundreds of thousands of college graduates each year, as well as improving existing ones.






Egyptian National and Strategic Development Projects: News and Updates


A unified subject to follow-up on Egyptian development projects and the implementation of Egypt's overall development strategy (Egypt 2030).. @Gomig-21, @mahatir, @Saif al-Arab, and all Egyptians and people interested in Egypt's development..



defence.pk




And construction, forget about that! It's on an entirely optimal level with building a new capital and many other cities etc. So saying it's not investing it human capital is highly inaccurate, sir. It's just that people don't bother looking into it and just assume that.

Another nice pic of what could've been.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abid123 said:


> Aircraft carrier makes no sense for Egypt. Egypt does not need to project power outside its own region.



What's your definition of "the region", Abid? I ask that because for Egypt, the regions to the east and southeast are the entire stretch of the Red Sea from the Suez Canal to the horn of Africa and even further down, parallel to Kenya & Ethiopia. And to the north, it's the entire eastern half of the Mediterranean Sea. Egypt faces threats from both sides. The whole Ethiopian dam issue has created the need for "monitoring" the Nile stretch for any future issues that would threaten the water supply to Egypt.

The other reason is that the Egyptian Navy and Army, in their effort to prevent the infiltration of terrorist elements (and it has spent a HUGE amount of money protecting that border, land. air and sea) from Libya into Egypt that at the same time, it's been working with France and even NATO elements in protecting that sea border as well as protecting the sea coast. I believe that there will be joint patrolling the Mediterranean between France, Greece and Egypt and that's where that aircraft carrier comes into play.

The two mistrals can only do so much, and their role is mostly fast troop movement to far locations, even more so than being helicopter carriers. But the aircraft carrier will bring a whole other dimension to fast and potent defensive & offensive missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 831206


Which drone (Winglong 1&2) or another UCAV?. And which type missiles?


----------



## The SC

Abid123 said:


> Aircraft carrier makes no sense for Egypt. Egypt does not need to project power outside its own region.


Maybe it makes no sense to you.. that is your opinion.. but the fact is the Egyptian armed forces have shown interest in it.. there are many more naval ships and submarines to come before an AC.. but that is a medium to long term purchase..






The overall Air Power that an aircraft carrier brings to the operational area is not only limited to the tremendous capabilities that the fighter jets assets can deliver, it includes the capabilities of the organic rotary-wing assets and of the embarked cruise missiles available, from the escort and support ships that sail with the carrier as part of a Carrier Strike Group (CSG).. The region for Egypt stretches from the East Mediterranean sea to the the Arabian sea..

An aircraft carrier is considered the most valuable sea-based asset, and offers an incomparable military instrument with its ability to project tactical Air Power, including Air Interdiction, Anti-Surface Warfare (ASuW), offensive and defensive Counter-Air, AEA and AEW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I believe that there will be joint patrolling the Mediterranean between France, Greece and Egypt and that's where that aircraft carrier comes into play.


Sorry but I am with Abid opinion. We don't need an aircraft carrier. We have both Mistrals. Our north fleet can monitor and protect us from any regional threat. Buying an aircraft carrier will be so expensive (to equip it to maintain it etc...) Plus we are still developing our economy. Buying this it will a huge burden in our army.


----------



## joker88

https://twitter.com/FarooqB90714421/status/1511846375226765315؟t=gOOz4XipjlfMLO7teXPw_g&s=19


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511846378288599040

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Sorry but I am with Abid opinion. We don't need an aircraft carrier. We have both Mistrals. Our north fleet can monitor and protect us from any regional threat. Buying an aircraft carrier will be so expensive (to equip it to maintain it etc...) Plus we are still developing our economy. Buying this it will a huge burden in our army.



Well, with all due respect to you and to Mr. Abid, I would venture to guess that the EGY military & Navy know what's best for them and what they can afford more so than all of us here combined. lol. That said, I try not to discount their thought process based on my own incomplete knowledge of the military's financial means. But we do know that they have billions of $ they've been using as collateral for many of these long-term purchase loans. I'm sure their finances are very well planned into the future with these large purchases.

The Mistrals are mainly for troop movement AFTER and once a beachhead is completely secured from enemy threats. A carrier and its fleet will secure that beachhead in hours. We've seen how vulnerable even fully equipped attack helicopters are in the Ukraine war. They've been dropping like flies by determined Ukrainians with average MANPADs & SAMS. Mistrals and their helos are not designed to actually participate in heavy battles. They're designed mission is mostly, if not always, to come in after the fact and deploy troops & armor with attack helo escort/support.

@The SC , speaking of the Ukraine war, did you see that Russian Mi-24 Hind flattened out on the ground with the President-S System still almost fully intact and attached to the its winglets? That really discouraged me seeing that. Now I'm thinking it doesn't really work as advertised and I wonder how many helos the EAF equipped with that system?

A carrier that can launch up to 24 Rafales and 4 E-2C Hawkeyes -- as well as a few helicopters -- can rain terror and bring complete and utter overwhelming firepower to a potential, distant enemy in short time. Not to mention the deterrent factor. Frigates and corvettes can only do so much. You come rolling in blue water with a carrier and 24 Rafales loaded with SCALPs and HAMMERS and MICA missiles say goodbye to the enemy. They will need to create a fleet to add protection.

The Charles DE Gaul cost $3.7 billion and that's a nuclear-powered AC plus 30-40 Rafales. These ones are electric and seem to be around $2.8 - $3 billion, I believe. With 1720 personnel/crew to operate it fully and 24 Rafale Ms. Say another $3 billion for the aircraft and amo & deck equipment and it's just around $6 billion. They're largest contract to date was the first 2 Mistrals, 24 Rafales and 1 FREMM frigate for just under $6 billion. That's not including any potential discounts for being the first-time buyer of that AC, just like when they bought the first batch of Rafales at a super discount rate. I don't see a problem with it and if anything, it increased the EN's power structure while adding tremendous deterrent factors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian armed forces.. Nice song

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Sorry but I am with Abid opinion. We don't need an aircraft carrier. We have both Mistrals. Our north fleet can monitor and protect us from any regional threat. Buying an aircraft carrier will be so expensive (to equip it to maintain it etc...) Plus we are still developing our economy. Buying this it will a huge burden in our army.


Yknow the dream set to be the region's energy hub with the biggest economy and highest standard of living requires an army that can deter potential threats in the med and horn of africa and the arabian sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Gomig-21 said:


> I believe that there will be joint patrolling the Mediterranean between France, Greece and Egypt and that's where that aircraft carrier comes into play.



Your weak military powers ( Egypt-Greece-France ) can not enter Turkish EEZ
stop dreaming and start working with Turkiye as like İsrael and Germany did it

even France can not protect its own Aircraft Carrier in the Eastern Mediterranean ( if enter Turkish EEZ )


Turkiye has great defense industry to produce enough missiles to turn all enemy naval forces into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Super Falcon said:


> This is why armed forces should not run country the see ruling a country by army prospective which will never worknow F 15 orders are to be signed crazy Egyptian govt buying weapons but not investing in human capital as our country pakistan


Egypt is investing in human capital, see our parallel thread on Egypt’s projects both domestically and abroad, AFAIK under the Middle East section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

MMM-E said:


> Your weak military powers ( Egypt-Greece-France ) can not enter Turkish EEZ
> stop dreaming and start working with Turkiye as like İsrael and Germany did it
> 
> even France can not protect its own Aircraft Carrier in the Eastern Mediterranean ( if enter Turkish EEZ )


Ebn el kalb dah ma7adesh wagehlo kalam
Your contributions are so pointless to this thread that they have no role but use up storage on servers and consume some of my internet connection, basically.
1) @Gomig-21 did not specifically mention Turkey, hence the unjustified context of your reply.
2) Any Naval ship can enter other countries’ EEZ, the EEZ only highlights the areas whom’s resources belong to the country in question, hence the content of your reply isn’t correct from where I, and laws, view it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

ARCH٤R said:


> Ebn el kalb dah ma7adesh wagehlo kalam
> Your contributions are so pointless to this thread that they have no role but use up storage on servers and consume some of my internet connection, basically.
> 1) @Gomig-21 did not specifically mention Turkey, hence the unjustified context of your reply.
> 2) Any Naval ship can enter other countries’ EEZ, the EEZ only highlights the areas whom’s resources belong to the country in question, hence the content of your reply isn’t correct from where I, and laws, view it.



1 ) what about joint patrolling the Mediterranean between France, Greece and Egypt ?
against Martians ? of course against Turkiye

2 ) I just said nobody can enter Turkish EEZ for drilling
Turkish Navy kicked French,İtalian,Greek,İsraeli Ships out of Turkish EEZ


Egypt-Greece buys old technologies while Turkiye develops nex gen - future technologies

so your military powers ( France-Egypt-Greece ) can not force Turkiye to give up from its legal rights in the Eastern Mediterranean ( not even close )

USA-İsrael cancelled Eastmed project and they started working with Turkiye for energy sector in the Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508443361023344649
Translation : Promotions of TÜBİTAK SAGE, ASELSAN, ROKETSAN, TUSAŞ and HAVELSAN companies were held at the Defense Industry and Technology Training Center with the participation of personnel from friendly and allied countries (USA, Azerbaijan, Canada, TRNC, Egypt, Mongolia). #MSB


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511639117024555008
Big changes in the Region. Imagine in the official twitter account of the MoD of Turkey (not sure) describe Egypt as friendly/allied country. Plus to send a military delegation in Ankara. We are normalizing again with Turkey.

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

MMM-E said:


> 1 ) what about joint patrolling the Mediterranean between France, Greece and Egypt ?
> against Martians ? of course against Turkiye
> 
> 2 ) I just said nobody can enter Turkish EEZ for drilling
> Turkish Navy kicked French,İtalian,Greek,İsraeli Ships out of Turkish EEZ
> 
> 
> Egypt-Greece buys old technologies while Turkiye develops nex gen - future technologies
> 
> so your military powers ( France-Egypt-Greece ) can not force Turkiye to give up from its legal rights in the Eastern Mediterranean ( not even close )
> 
> USA-İsrael cancelled Eastmed project and they started working with Turkiye for energy sector in the Eastern Mediterranean


Where does it say “for drilling”?





Apparently you aren’t here to highlight some wishful thoughts vis-a-vis East Med “naval battles” but rather pushing for a Turkish geopolitical victory in the east med, that’s a whole new point you’re offering on the Egyptian Armed Forces thread. I’ll shatter it through the following:

Turkey did not make use of any resources outside the EEZ the rest of the med attributes to Turkey - also the one Turkey’s claims surpass.

Egypt has been awarded contracts for projects within Tripoli, yep, the same city you helped defend against the LNA. Now you don’t get to lead the list of countries to benefit economically from post Civil War Libya - Egypt does, despite Turkey putting more effort in the war than Egypt.

Now, after you brought a relatively irrelevant point to the thread, as well as put words into the mouth of another member here, I highly suggest you save the pointless efforts in writing your replies as well as spare our common sense. Your thoughts are of low IQ and do not meet the unofficial minimum requirements me and others in this thread recognize.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sami_1

MMM-E said:


> Your weak military powers ( Egypt-Greece-France ) can not enter Turkish EEZ
> stop dreaming and start working with Turkiye as like İsrael and Germany did it
> 
> even France can not protect its own Aircraft Carrier in the Eastern Mediterranean ( if enter Turkish EEZ )
> 
> 
> Turkiye has great defense industry to produce enough missiles to turn all enemy naval forces into crap of metal in the Eastern Mediterranean








Your words are still laughable and ridiculous about Turkey and its illusory power, which is not on the ground Turkey in the Mediterranean did not get a single DROP of gas and does not recognize the maritime law, so it will not be able to extract gas or oil on the ground. Gas is already being extracted and produced, and Egypt has exported 7 shipments of liquefied gas to Turkey, humiliation and oppression and showing Egypt’s control over the Mediterranean gas What is laughable is the gas that Egypt sells to Turkey. It is Greek and Cypriot gas, not Egyptian gas. What is the value of the Turkish EZZ, which no one recognizes and no one cares about what Turkey says? Its fictitious economic limits So who imposes the conditions of the strongest, do you understand this as a Turk? Whoever imposes his will on Turkey, who produces gas, Egypt and Greece, who exports gas, Egypt and Greece, the Turks talk many empty threats, they do not have EZZ, and no country in the world has recognized Turkey's ambitions, even the agreement with Libya, no one recognizes it Who lost gas in the Mediterranean Turkey Who submitted to Egypt in Libya Turkey Who was punished from the Arab countries Turkey Who is begging to restore relations with Egypt and the Gulf, investments and trade, Turkey, then who is stronger?

Egypt is the one who controls the Mediterranean gas, and it is the one who sells gas to Turkey, and the Turks accepted that


Turkish military power

About any superiority or strength, do not speak as naive and ignorant






Turkey The Turkish Air Force is a mixture of Phantom fighters, which do not find spare parts, and F-16s, which do not even have an AESA radar.

Turkey does not have weapons like Egypt, the next generation weapons

Egypt owns RAFALE fighters, and Turkey does not own its Sukhoi-35 model, and you only own the antique Phantom. The Americans refused to give Turkey new F-15 & F-16 planes, while the Americans are offering Egypt F-15EX planes, and Egypt is not interested in the American offer at all. Turkey is offering Egypt 48 F-planes 16V and Egypt does not care about this offer
The Turkish game is drones

Egypt has a much larger number of drones than Turkey
We are talking about what is available in the service, not Turkish dreams and future plans

WE have
WING LOONG 1 10
WING LOONG 1-D 32
WING LOONG 2 76
CH-4 10
CH-5 18
UNITED-40 10+ and locally manufactured ++
TYBA-30++ locally
Yastreb 48+
Busel MB 24+
ASN-209 + NUT 72 +
CH-91 24
AR-500C++
SCRAB 324 56+
S-100 CAMCOPTER 24+
Other than negotiations on
Manufacture of CH-5A/C
Under actual contract aircraft
WJ-700
GJ-11/CH-6/CH-7

Egypt is expanding in the manufacture of UAV / UCAV with China, the Emirates, Belarus and South Korea at the same time because Egypt aims to be the largest operator of unmanned systems in the Middle East and to compensate for the losses of the clashes. The rate of losses is 10 drones per day, and Egypt considers that it possesses thousands of Loitering Munitions
Locally manufactured in cooperation with Poland, China and South Korea

2000 Egyptian ballistic missiles According to Israeli studies





There is no comparison with Egypt's heavy attack helicopter
43+ AH-64D
50 KA-52
And not a light aircraft like the T-129, which was shot down by a Kurdish SAM-7 in a scandal for Turkey at the time.

Turkish dreams of the T-929 are not in the balance of power. Ukrainian engines are no longer available in the first place, and even if Turkey gets these antique engines, it will be laughable because they are more backward than even the Russian VK-2500P3 engines.



Egypt already has air defense systems that are light years larger than Turkey, even with Turkish local manufacturing
Russian and Chinese long-range systems
Western, Russian, Chinese and American short-range systems
We are talking about 150 medium and long-range missile batteries, 200 short-range batteries, 1,000 AAM guns, and laser artillery programs are in the process of maturation with more than one country.
Anti-drone systems that Egypt is expanding greatly to adapt a large wall of air propulsion






The Turks have only 4 BATTRIES S-400 batteries in their stockpiles, and the Russians only provided missiles with a range of 250 km only, not the Turkish propaganda
While 8 Egyptian planes ANTY-2500 missiles, the actual range in Egypt is 350 km as a simple example of the Egyptian qualitative superiority
5 other HQ-18 batteries for SA-2 systems replacement AS FIRST PHASE FOR REPLACEMENT

Even the Turkish propaganda that Egypt wants to transfer the technology of producing missile fuel and guidance systems is simply Egypt is looking for the cheapest and put the Germans under pressure by showing a masked alternative.

Are 4 hisar batteries parallel to 23 IRIS-T SLM/SLX batteries
We are developing our capacity much faster and stronger than the Turks

The Egyptian Navy has a much higher rate of ship seizure than Turkey and has exceeded the Turks, which is Turkey's recognition. I don't know if you live on the planet of the apes or what

Simply 4 GOWIND 2500
4 MEKO A200GP
4 FREMM BERGAMINE
1 FREEM AQUTINE

For 4 MILGEM Corvettes
Turkey's plans and Turkish dreams

Turkish military industry suffers from engine ban
The failed ALTAY tank project since 2008, we are in 2022, and the dreams of the Turks have not entered service, the start of manufacturing with Korean engines in 2025

PROJECT TFX No engine No technology transfer Real poor depletion of the Turkish treasury Ground F-4 TERMINTOR 2000 Turkey is trying to beg Israel to get spare parts for it

235 old F-16 planes, Turkey begging to develop 80 American AESA radar planes and buy 40 F-16V planes to confront the Greek F-35 & RAFALE. To America to get the APG-83 as long as Turkey has its own village to produce

The Turks are up to the production of the ATMACA missile, Greece has obtained 24 MdCN missiles for its submarines, and Egypt for the French FREEM frigate.

Everyone has surpassed Turkey with its dreams, and you are still talking about the Turkish military industry, which produces equipment of the highest level and quality and does not have a strategic impact.





*Battle of Konya*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Where does it say “for drilling”?
> View attachment 831406
> 
> Apparently you aren’t here to highlight some wishful thoughts vis-a-vis East Med “naval battles” but rather pushing for a Turkish geopolitical victory in the east med, that’s a whole new point you’re offering on the Egyptian Armed Forces thread. I’ll shatter it through the following:
> 
> Turkey did not make use of any resources outside the EEZ the rest of the med attributes to Turkey - also the one Turkey’s claims surpass.
> 
> Egypt has been awarded contracts for projects within Tripoli, yep, the same city you helped defend against the LNA. Now you don’t get to lead the list of countries to benefit economically from post Civil War Libya - Egypt does, despite Turkey putting more effort in the war than Egypt.
> 
> Now, after you brought a relatively irrelevant point to the thread, as well as put words into the mouth of another member here, I highly suggest you save the pointless efforts in writing your replies as well as spare our common sense. Your thoughts are of low IQ and do not meet the unofficial minimum requirements me and others in this thread recognize.



Helwa awi ya Masri enta!


----------



## Hydration

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 831426
> 
> 
> Your words are still laughable and ridiculous about Turkey and its illusory power, which is not on the ground Turkey in the Mediterranean did not get a single DROP of gas and does not recognize the maritime law, so it will not be able to extract gas or oil on the ground. Gas is already being extracted and produced, and Egypt has exported 7 shipments of liquefied gas to Turkey, humiliation and oppression and showing Egypt’s control over the Mediterranean gas What is laughable is the gas that Egypt sells to Turkey. It is Greek and Cypriot gas, not Egyptian gas. What is the value of the Turkish EZZ, which no one recognizes and no one cares about what Turkey says? Its fictitious economic limits So who imposes the conditions of the strongest, do you understand this as a Turk? Whoever imposes his will on Turkey, who produces gas, Egypt and Greece, who exports gas, Egypt and Greece, the Turks talk many empty threats, they do not have EZZ, and no country in the world has recognized Turkey's ambitions, even the agreement with Libya, no one recognizes it Who lost gas in the Mediterranean Turkey Who submitted to Egypt in Libya Turkey Who was punished from the Arab countries Turkey Who is begging to restore relations with Egypt and the Gulf, investments and trade, Turkey, then who is stronger?
> 
> Egypt is the one who controls the Mediterranean gas, and it is the one who sells gas to Turkey, and the Turks accepted that
> 
> 
> Turkish military power
> 
> About any superiority or strength, do not speak as naive and ignorant
> 
> View attachment 831420
> 
> 
> Turkey The Turkish Air Force is a mixture of Phantom fighters, which do not find spare parts, and F-16s, which do not even have an AESA radar.
> 
> Turkey does not have weapons like Egypt, the next generation weapons
> 
> Egypt owns RAFALE fighters, and Turkey does not own its Sukhoi-35 model, and you only own the antique Phantom. The Americans refused to give Turkey new F-15 & F-16 planes, while the Americans are offering Egypt F-15EX planes, and Egypt is not interested in the American offer at all. Turkey is offering Egypt 48 F-planes 16V and Egypt does not care about this offer
> The Turkish game is drones
> 
> Egypt has a much larger number of drones than Turkey
> We are talking about what is available in the service, not Turkish dreams and future plans
> 
> WE have
> WING LOONG 1 10
> WING LOONG 1-D 32
> WING LOONG 2 76
> CH-4 10
> CH-5 18
> UNITED-40 10+ and locally manufactured ++
> TYBA-30++ locally
> Yastreb 48+
> Busel MB 24+
> ASN-209 + NUT 72 +
> CH-91 24
> AR-500C++
> SCRAB 324 56+
> S-100 CAMCOPTER 24+
> Other than negotiations on
> Manufacture of CH-5A/C
> Under actual contract aircraft
> WJ-700
> GJ-11/CH-6/CH-7
> 
> Egypt is expanding in the manufacture of UAV / UCAV with China, the Emirates, Belarus and South Korea at the same time because Egypt aims to be the largest operator of unmanned systems in the Middle East and to compensate for the losses of the clashes. The rate of losses is 10 drones per day, and Egypt considers that it possesses thousands of Loitering Munitions
> Locally manufactured in cooperation with Poland, China and South Korea
> 
> 2000 Egyptian ballistic missiles According to Israeli studies
> View attachment 831432
> 
> 
> There is no comparison with Egypt's heavy attack helicopter
> 43+ AH-64D
> 50 KA-52
> And not a light aircraft like the T-129, which was shot down by a Kurdish SAM-7 in a scandal for Turkey at the time.
> 
> Turkish dreams of the T-929 are not in the balance of power. Ukrainian engines are no longer available in the first place, and even if Turkey gets these antique engines, it will be laughable because they are more backward than even the Russian VK-2500P3 engines.
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt already has air defense systems that are light years larger than Turkey, even with Turkish local manufacturing
> Russian and Chinese long-range systems
> Western, Russian, Chinese and American short-range systems
> We are talking about 150 medium and long-range missile batteries, 200 short-range batteries, 1,000 AAM guns, and laser artillery programs are in the process of maturation with more than one country.
> Anti-drone systems that Egypt is expanding greatly to adapt a large wall of air propulsion
> 
> View attachment 831429
> 
> 
> The Turks have only 4 BATTRIES S-400 batteries in their stockpiles, and the Russians only provided missiles with a range of 250 km only, not the Turkish propaganda
> While 8 Egyptian planes ANTY-2500 missiles, the actual range in Egypt is 350 km as a simple example of the Egyptian qualitative superiority
> 5 other HQ-18 batteries for SA-2 systems replacement AS FIRST PHASE FOR REPLACEMENT
> 
> Even the Turkish propaganda that Egypt wants to transfer the technology of producing missile fuel and guidance systems is simply Egypt is looking for the cheapest and put the Germans under pressure by showing a masked alternative.
> 
> Are 4 hisar batteries parallel to 23 IRIS-T SLM/SLX batteries
> We are developing our capacity much faster and stronger than the Turks
> 
> The Egyptian Navy has a much higher rate of ship seizure than Turkey and has exceeded the Turks, which is Turkey's recognition. I don't know if you live on the planet of the apes or what
> 
> Simply 4 GOWIND 2500
> 4 MEKO A200GP
> 4 FREMM BERGAMINE
> 1 FREEM AQUTINE
> 
> For 4 MILGEM Corvettes
> Turkey's plans and Turkish dreams
> 
> Turkish military industry suffers from engine ban
> The failed ALTAY tank project since 2008, we are in 2022, and the dreams of the Turks have not entered service, the start of manufacturing with Korean engines in 2025
> 
> PROJECT TFX No engine No technology transfer Real poor depletion of the Turkish treasury Ground F-4 TERMINTOR 2000 Turkey is trying to beg Israel to get spare parts for it
> 
> 235 old F-16 planes, Turkey begging to develop 80 American AESA radar planes and buy 40 F-16V planes to confront the Greek F-35 & RAFALE. To America to get the APG-83 as long as Turkey has its own village to produce
> 
> The Turks are up to the production of the ATMACA missile, Greece has obtained 24 MdCN missiles for its submarines, and Egypt for the French FREEM frigate.
> 
> Everyone has surpassed Turkey with its dreams, and you are still talking about the Turkish military industry, which produces equipment of the highest level and quality and does not have a strategic impact.
> 
> View attachment 831431
> 
> *Battle of Konya*


Alright you didnt have to embarras him that much save your energy great post


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Alright you didnt have to embarras him that much save your energy great post


But the problem is that he forgot that we don't have AIM-120 on our fleet but they have on their fleet. But our MIG-29 and Rafale can do the job against their fleet. 
But he had to save his energy


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> But the problem is that he forgot that we don't have AIM-120 on our fleet but they have on their fleet. But our MIG-29 and Rafale can do the job against their fleet.
> But he had to save his energy


The oldest version of the Amraam with a max range of 80-90km? No thank you


----------



## MMM-E

ARCH٤R said:


> Where does it say “for drilling”?
> View attachment 831406
> 
> Apparently you aren’t here to highlight some wishful thoughts vis-a-vis East Med “naval battles” but rather pushing for a Turkish geopolitical victory in the east med, that’s a whole new point you’re offering on the Egyptian Armed Forces thread. I’ll shatter it through the following:
> 
> Turkey did not make use of any resources outside the EEZ the rest of the med attributes to Turkey - also the one Turkey’s claims surpass.
> 
> Egypt has been awarded contracts for projects within Tripoli, yep, the same city you helped defend against the LNA. Now you don’t get to lead the list of countries to benefit economically from post Civil War Libya - Egypt does, despite Turkey putting more effort in the war than Egypt.
> 
> Now, after you brought a relatively irrelevant point to the thread, as well as put words into the mouth of another member here, I highly suggest you save the pointless efforts in writing your replies as well as spare our common sense. Your thoughts are of low IQ and do not meet the unofficial minimum requirements me and others in this thread recognize.




more details for low IQ members like you

EEZ = Exclusive Economic Zone
and Turkish Navy kicked French,İtalian,Greek,İsraeli drilling/research Ships out of Turkish EEZ

Turkiye and İsrael agreed in the Eastern Mediterranean ..
we dont care about puppet countries like Greece and Egypt which can not do anything without USA and France

Egypt and Greece were used as pawns by USA and İsrael
RESULT : No Eastmed project from İsrael to Europe via Greece but soon İsraeli gas to Europe via Turkiye

still talking about uncaple Egyptian Navy which was nothing , while 8 Turkish Frigates blocked Libyan coastlines

Turkiye is in Libya , because to protect maritime agreement with Libya in order to establish an Exclusive economic zone in the Mediterranean

We dont care about small things in Libya ... Turkiye won in Libya as well as in Syria,Azerbaijan and Eastern Mediterranean . in finally İsrael and Turkiye hail new era in relations to cooperate for the energy sector and İsrael is so happy.
Germany , The Netherlands preferred to cooperate with Turkiye as well as
and the EU especially Germany needs Turkiye against Russia for energy security of Europe


Keep dreaming with old technologies and non-official weapon list
sooner or later France also will start working with Turkiye and Egypt-Greece will be left naked loser.

Egypt and Greece can not match with even Turkish missile power
Know your place in this world


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> The oldest version of the Amraam with a max range of 80-90km? No thank you


Better than having only AIM-7 Sparrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Better than having only AIM-7 Sparrow.


Thats what we know they apparently upgraded the sparrow theres alot we dont know


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> EEZ = Exclusive Economic Zone
> and Turkish Navy kicked French,İtalian,Greek,İsraeli drilling/research Ships out of Turkish EEZ











MMM-E said:


> Turkiye won in Libya





MMM-E said:


> Keep dreaming with old technologies and non-official weapon list like Aircraft Carrier
> sooner or later France also will start working with Turkiye and Egypt-Greece will be left naked loser.


Have you found a portal to a parallel universe or something? What's the "non-official weapon list like Aircraft Carrier"? 
You still deny Egypt's supremacy over Turkey,in naval warfare?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

MMM-E said:


> RESULT : No Eastmed project from İsrael to Europe via Greece but soon İsraeli gas to Europe via Turkiye


Israel will still need our 2 liquefaction facilities to export their gas to Europe. We are the only country in the East Med to have it. Thinking that Turkey can isolate Egypt from any Gas project or cooperation in the EastMed then you are hallucinating and dreaming hahahaha. That's why East Mediterranean Gas Forum's headquarter is in Egypt hahaha. To solve the EastMed problems you have to discuss with Egypt.



Hydration said:


> Thats what we know they apparently upgraded the sparrow theres alot we dont know


Something that we would never know hahahah. We don't know if we converted the AIM-7's radar into active radar seeker


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> View attachment 831456



Turkish navy forces back Italian drillship: Cyprus​








Turkey navy forces back Italian drillship: Cyprus


Five Turkish warships threatened to engage an Italian drillship Friday and forced it to turn back after it tried to break a two-week blockade off Cyprus, Cypriot officials said.




www.thelocal.it





Turkish Navy engages with Israeli research ship, deporting it out of Cyprus​








Turkish Navy engages Israeli research ship, deporting it out of Cyprus


Turkey does not have jurisdiction over the area of the Mediterranean Sea in which the researchers were working.




www.jpost.com





Turkish navy intercepts Greek vessel violating continental *shelfhttps://www.dailysabah.com/politics/diplomacy/turkish-navy-intercepts-greek-vessel-violating-continental-shelf*​

French TOTAL and İtalian ENI can not drilling in Turkish EEZ
American EXXON and Qatar cancelled drilling as well as


----------



## Ghostkiller

False they didn't cancel their drilling in Cyprus.








Cyprus offshore appraisal confirms Exxon gas find -energy ministry


An appraisal drilling for hydrocarbons off Cyprus has reaffirmed a reservoir of high quality gas in an area licensed to ExxonMobil and Qatar Petroleum, the island's energy ministry said on Monday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## ARCH٤R

MMM-E said:


> more details for low IQ members like you
> 
> EEZ = Exclusive Economic Zone
> and Turkish Navy kicked French,İtalian,Greek,İsraeli drilling/research Ships out of Turkish EEZ
> 
> Turkiye and İsrael agreed in the Eastern Mediterranean ..
> we dont care about puppet countries like Greece and Egypt which can not do anything without USA and France
> 
> Egypt and Greece were used as pawns by USA and İsrael
> RESULT : No Eastmed project from İsrael to Europe via Greece but soon İsraeli gas to Europe via Turkiye
> 
> still talking about uncaple Egyptian Navy which was nothing , while 8 Turkish Frigates blocked Libyan coastlines
> 
> Turkiye is in Libya , because to protect maritime agreement with Libya in order to establish an Exclusive economic zone in the Mediterranean
> 
> We dont care about small things in Libya ... Turkiye won in Libya as well as in Syria,Azerbaijan and Eastern Mediterranean . in finally İsrael and Turkiye hail new era in relations to cooperate for the energy sector and İsrael is so happy.
> Germany , The Netherlands preferred to cooperate with Turkiye as well as
> and the EU especially Germany needs Turkiye against Russia for energy security of Europe
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming with old technologies and non-official weapon list
> sooner or later France also will start working with Turkiye and Egypt-Greece will be left naked loser.
> 
> Egypt and Greece can not match with even Turkish missile power
> Know your place in this world


Low IQ members like me? Perhaps other members would have a better opinion on who’s IQ hits the dust, if you want to continue with this head to my profile instead, spare the rest of the members who check this thread.
Indeed: Turkish Frigates who failed to intercept missiles that struck Watiya AB...
Wasn’t the AD there Turkish?
If gas passes through your territory from Israel to EU that’s nothing to bother Egypt, we already refine Israeli gas for its export and have the authority to use it as strategic reserves at any time. That’s nothing to do with Egypt since we have our own gas to export anyways...
Your views hit an all time low this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Ghostkiller said:


> Israel will still need our 2 liquefaction facilities to export their gas to Europe. We are the only country in the East Med to have it. Thinking that Turkey can isolate Egypt from any Gas project or cooperation in the EastMed then you are hallucinating and dreaming hahahaha. That's why East Mediterranean Gas Forum's headquarter is in Egypt hahaha. To solve the EastMed problems you have to discuss with Egypt.



a few weeks ago
Israeli president’s visit as historic and a turning point in Turkish-Israeli relations

hail new era in relations to cooperate for the energy sector
and İsrael is so happy .... your Egypts 'role is over




T


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkish navy forces back Italian drillship: Cyprus​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey navy forces back Italian drillship: Cyprus
> 
> 
> Five Turkish warships threatened to engage an Italian drillship Friday and forced it to turn back after it tried to break a two-week blockade off Cyprus, Cypriot officials said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thelocal.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Navy engages with Israeli research ship, deporting it out of Cyprus​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Navy engages Israeli research ship, deporting it out of Cyprus
> 
> 
> Turkey does not have jurisdiction over the area of the Mediterranean Sea in which the researchers were working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish navy intercepts Greek vessel violating continental *shelfhttps://www.dailysabah.com/politics/diplomacy/turkish-navy-intercepts-greek-vessel-violating-continental-shelf*​
> 
> French TOTAL and İtalian ENI can not drilling in Turkish EEZ
> American EXXON and Qatar cancelled drilling as well as


Let me tell you something: When countries postpone researches and drilling so as not to start a conflict or political trouble at a certain time period,it's not because they were "kicked" by your navy. Or else,you could have said that Greek navy kicked Sismik back in the late '80s from our EEZ.

Now,there was no military engagement and no battle. On the contrary,our navies showed great restraint towards your Coast Guard and Navy ships. Do not mistake "restraint" for cowardice.

If the French,Egyptian and Greek navies combined,you'd have all your ships sunk or sent to the Black Sea by now. If the Italian and Israeli navies joined the battle too,you'd have sent every ship and submarine to to Batumi.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

MMM-E said:


> a few weeks ago
> Israeli president’s visit as historic and a turning point in Turkish-Israeli relations
> 
> hail new era in relations to cooperate for the energy sector
> and İsrael is so happy .... your Egypts 'role is over
> View attachment 831462
> 
> T


Let's see first if Erdogan will win the election yes or no hahahaha. Israel will be on the Egyptian side because our policies don't change. But your turkish policies are like Chameleons they keep changing their colors. Our international and regional policies don't change we are stable.

Guys let's finish the EastMed thread because it will not get us to something. Let's return to the normal thread hahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

MMM-E said:


> a few weeks ago
> Israeli president’s visit as historic and a turning point in Turkish-Israeli relations
> 
> hail new era in relations to cooperate for the energy sector
> and İsrael is so happy .... your Egypts 'role is over
> View attachment 831462
> 
> T


Hence you’re re-establishing diplomatic ties with Egypt by reappointing an ambassador, even without Egypt supporting you on Libya or East Med EEZ controversy. Who needs who?
You’re cornered position in the argument leeds you (as usual) to claim that Egypt is a puppet of other countries. So far Egypt has been the most neutral country in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> a few weeks ago
> Israeli president’s visit as historic and a turning point in Turkish-Israeli relations
> 
> hail new era in relations to cooperate for the energy sector
> and İsrael is so happy .... your Egypts 'role is over
> View attachment 831462
> 
> T


Ah,the evil Jews that Erdogan talked about night and day,singing about Kudus and crying about Palestinians...they are now lokum tatlisi

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

ARCH٤R said:


> Low IQ members like me? Perhaps other members would have a better opinion on who’s IQ hits the dust, if you want to continue with this head to my profile instead, spare the rest of the members who check this thread.
> Indeed: Turkish Frigates who failed to intercept missiles that struck Watiya AB...
> Wasn’t the AD there Turkish?



this post shows your low IQ and ignorance


Turkish Frigates were located near of Sirte which is around 500 km away from Al Watiya Airbase

and its not so hard to hit old HAWK SAM 
still Turkish Forces in Tripoli , Sirte and Al Watiya

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

MMM-E said:


> this post shows your low IQ and ignorance
> 
> 
> Turkish Frigates were located near of Sirte which is around 500 km away from Al Watiya Airbase
> 
> and its not so hard to hit old HAWK SAM
> still Turkish Forces in Tripoli , Sirte and Al Watiya


At least one Turkish Frigate was embarked in Tripoli, the rest were not located in a confirmed manner, though likely far from LNA controlled territory.

At least they tried on another occasion...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245290464443543554


----------



## MMM-E

ARCH٤R said:


> You’re cornered position in the argument leeds you (as usual) to claim that Egypt is a puppet of other countries. So far Egypt has been the most neutral country in the region.



Yes Egypt and Greece were used by USA-İsrael against Turkiye

Egypt sent military forces to Greece against Turkiye , still SISI is dreaming about to fight against Turkiye

RESULT = Turkiye and İsrael hail new era in relations to cooperate for the energy sector
also USA says no more Eastmed project

Greece left like naked loser.
soon İsraeli gas will flow into Europe via Turkiye

Turkiye wants to save Egypt from France-Greece who use Egypt as a pawn to fight against Turkiye

The UAE preferred to work with Turkiye instead of fighting
S.Arabia is on the way
why not Egypt too ?


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> You still deny Egypt's supremacy over Turkey,in naval warfare?





only Turkish UCAVs and unmanned armed Vessels will be enough for uncapable Egyptian Navy

Turkish Navy is the strongest in the region ... others not even close

pathetic Egyptian FREMM Frigate armed with only 16x ASTER-15 SAMs
Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Egyptian+Hellenic Navies combined

even I am not talking about upcoming 32 new Warships and 16 new Submarines


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

MMM-E said:


> more details for low IQ members like you
> 
> EEZ = Exclusive Economic Zone
> and Turkish Navy kicked French,İtalian,Greek,İsraeli drilling/research Ships out of Turkish EEZ
> 
> Turkiye and İsrael agreed in the Eastern Mediterranean ..
> we dont care about puppet countries like Greece and Egypt which can not do anything without USA and France
> 
> Egypt and Greece were used as pawns by USA and İsrael
> RESULT : No Eastmed project from İsrael to Europe via Greece but soon İsraeli gas to Europe via Turkiye
> 
> still talking about uncaple Egyptian Navy which was nothing , while 8 Turkish Frigates blocked Libyan coastlines
> 
> Turkiye is in Libya , because to protect maritime agreement with Libya in order to establish an Exclusive economic zone in the Mediterranean
> 
> We dont care about small things in Libya ... Turkiye won in Libya as well as in Syria,Azerbaijan and Eastern Mediterranean . in finally İsrael and Turkiye hail new era in relations to cooperate for the energy sector and İsrael is so happy.
> Germany , The Netherlands preferred to cooperate with Turkiye as well as
> and the EU especially Germany needs Turkiye against Russia for energy security of Europe
> 
> 
> Keep dreaming with old technologies and non-official weapon list
> sooner or later France also will start working with Turkiye and Egypt-Greece will be left naked loser.
> 
> Egypt and Greece can not match with even Turkish missile power
> Know your place in this world


I'd like to point out that your dubious input starting by highlighting the IQ of others who are far more intellectually competent than you are, is just hilerious. If you really love your country, then please do it a huge favor by refraining to speak about it because you're (and Ican't stress this enough) trashing it's name with your comical posts!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MMM-E

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I'd like to point out that your dubious input starting by highlighting the IQ of others who are far more intellectually competent than you are, is just hilerious. If you really love your country, then please do it a huge favor by refraining to speak about it because you're (and Ican't stress this enough) trashing it's name with your comical posts!



He has started talking about the IQ of others who said why Turkish Frigate failed to intercept missiles in Al Watiya airbase from 500 km away

first learn about military then come to discuss

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> only Turkish UCAVs and unmanned armed Vessels will be enough for uncapable Egyptian Navy
> 
> Turkish Navy is the strongest in the region ... others not even close
> 
> pathetic Egyptian FREMM Frigate armed with only 16x ASTER-15 SAMs
> Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Egyptian+Hellenic Navies combined
> 
> even I am not talking about upcoming 32 new Warships and 16 new Submarines


No,actually Turkish Navy COULD have more SAMs,but the question is DOES IT have enough missiles to fill all the ships? Because that's a A LOT of ESSMs there to fill


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> No,actually Turkish Navy COULD have more SAMs,but the question is DOES IT have enough missiles to fill all the ships? Because that's a A LOT of ESSMs there to fill



16 Turkish Frigates have 384 ESSM , 288 SM-1MR and 64 Seaprarrow SAMs
thanks to American MK-41 VLS with quadpack capability

4 Egyptian OHP class Frigates armed with 36 x SM-1MR SAMs ( total of 144 SAMs )
1 FREMM Frigate armed with 16 x ASTER-15 SAMs
2 more FREMM also armed with 16 x ASTER SAMs

French SYLVER VLS has no quadpack capability for ASTER SAMs

btw Turkiye to produce its own SAM ( HISAR and SIPER ) for upcoming Turkish Frigates and Destroyers with indigenous VLS quadpack capability


how can you compare Egypt with Turkiye ?
Our competitor is France , not Egypt which produce nothing


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> If the French,Egyptian and Greek navies combined,you'd have all your ships sunk or sent to the Black Sea by now. If the Italian and Israeli navies joined the battle too,you'd have sent every ship and submarine to to Batumi.



maybe in your dreams
even we dont need Warships ... land and air based Missiles ( SOM , ATMACA , TRLG-230 , also upcoming CAKIR , KUZGUN-TJ , KGK-LR ) will be enough to turn all your Navies combined into crap of metal in a conflict

Thanks to Turkish Defense İndustry

Turkiye is not Greece or Egypt who produce nothing

and forget about İsrael , smart İsrael preferred to work with Turkiye
you keep dreaming with Egypt which is nothing without USA-France


DISCUSS IS OVER


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 enta etnarfezt meno hahahah.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> maybe in your dreams
> even we dont need Warships ... land and air based Missiles ( SOM , ATMACA , TRLG-230 , also upcoming CAKIR , KUZGUN-TJ , KGK-LR ) will be enough to turn all your Navies combined into crap of metal in a conflict
> 
> Thanks to Turkish Defense İndustry
> 
> Turkiye is not Greece or Egypt who produce nothing


You realize you have been saying the same things again and again for months? Like a bot? It's like listening to North Korean propaganda. 

@BLACKEAGLE @ARCH٤R You know guys,MMM-E thinks that Turkish weapons will never miss and that the other side doesn't have counter-measures and will never hit anything.

In his mind,the Turkish navy and airforce,will always succeed,so he sees Turkish superiority in numbers and statistics and based on that he thinks that every single ship,aircraft or land based vehicle,will hit its target

All the enemy AA systems will fail and all the Turkish AA systems will destroy every enemy aircraft.

You get the idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> You realize you have been saying the same things again and again for months? Like a bot? It's like listening to North Korean propaganda.
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE @ARCH٤R You know guys,MMM-E thinks that Turkish weapons will never miss and that the other side doesn't have counter-measures and will never hit anything.
> 
> In his mind,the Turkish navy and airforce,will always succeed,so he sees Turkish superiority in numbers and statistics and based on that he thinks that every single ship,aircraft or land based vehicle,will hit its target
> 
> All the enemy AA systems will fail and all the Turkish AA systems will destroy every enemy aircraft.
> 
> You get the idea.


Foinikas let's stop here because it will not bring us something. Next post he will presents the turkish equipments. And it will ruined the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @ARCH٤R You know guys,MMM-E thinks that Turkish weapons will never miss and that the other side doesn't have counter-measures and will never hit anything.



problem is your ignorance guys

Egyptian FREMM Frigates armed with only 16 x SAMs
to fire 32 Turkish Missiles ( TRLG-230 or CAKIR or KUZGUN-TJ ) on each FREMM and game over !

Turkiye has great defense İndustry to produce enough SOM , ATMACA , TRLG-230 , CAKIR , KUZGUN-TJ ..... also 500+ HARPOON , SLAM-ER and HARM


even hundreds of Turkish guided Bombs with IIR seeker such as KUZGUN-SS , SDB-IIR , KGK-LR will be enough to wipe out your Navies




Foinikas said:


> In his mind,the Turkish navy and airforce,will always succeed,so he sees Turkish superiority in numbers and statistics and based on that he thinks that every single ship,aircraft or land based vehicle,will hit its target
> All the enemy AA systems will fail and all the Turkish AA systems will destroy every enemy aircraft.
> 
> You get the idea.



We will fight in our game zone ( 0 -250 km away from Turkish border )
full of geographic advantage

we can use even S400s
but France,Egypt,Greece can not use SAMP-T , PATRIOT and S300 in the Eastern Mediterranean

and Your Warships have limited SAMs

also Turkish land based anti-ship Missiles .... so easy to hunt your weak navies


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Foinikas let's stop here because it will not bring us something. Next post he will presents the turkish equipments. And it will ruined the thread.


Aiwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 enta etnarfezt meno hahahah.



Bas 3andi shwaya kaman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

@MMM-E 
You have successfully derailed the whole thread.
Mission accomplished and you will be paid well.
Congratulations 👏

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> @MMM-E
> You have successfully derailed the whole thread.
> Mission accomplished and you will be paid well.
> Congratulations 👏


True


----------



## The SC

Hey guys just put that troll on your ignore list ..I did it a long time ago..
Click on his avatar..you will see down on the left side "ignore"..click it.. and voila..

He will become like a ghost on this thread.. all we will see from his posts is.."ignored member"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Initial sea trials of the first Egyptian Meko-A200 frigate ALAZIZ 904

Tuesday 5 April 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

I see dogs howling has increased during fasting, so it is time for a reminder
Hitting the bastard, do you remember it, monkey?
Kemal Rice escaped in front of the frigate Perry Taba in the Medusa 9 maneuver like a coward
Confronting harassment in international waters with Egypt, and the Turkish fleet was placed under the auspices of the Romeo submarines
e

If you have anyone in the Turkish navy, ask him about the Egyptian flock of wolves and what he did in the Mediterranean with them 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Hey guys



Here's a different pic of what I was asking you about. I tried looking for the Mi-24 or 35 Hind because it made a crash landing and was sitting on its belly with most of the helo somewhat intact, including the two President-S housings, but I found this one instead which pretty much is similar except the helo is completely destroyed, while the housing looks hardly damaged.

Now I thought these were good MAWS. not only for missile approach warning, but for jamming as well. Seems to have failed in the latter's case which is somewhat concerning. Unless it was a technical failure or destroyed while parked on the ground? No details on that pic so don't know for sure. So that's at the least a possible 2 failures that we now know of.















How effective is it and hopefully the EGY military has tested it and had better success in its test than what we see in that pic!? Yikes!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's a different pic of what I was asking you about. I tried looking for the Mi-24 or 35 Hind because it made a crash landing and was sitting on its belly with most of the helo somewhat intact, including the two President-S housings, but I found this one instead which pretty much is similar except the helo is completely destroyed, while the housing looks hardly damaged.
> 
> Now I thought these were good MAWS. not only for missile approach warning, but for jamming as well. Seems to have failed in the latter's case which is somewhat concerning. Unless it was a technical failure or destroyed while parked on the ground? No details on that pic so don't know for sure. So that's at the least a possible 2 failures that we now know of.
> 
> View attachment 831553
> 
> View attachment 831558
> 
> 
> View attachment 831557
> 
> 
> How effective is it and hopefully the EGY military has tested it and had better success in its test than what we see in that pic!? Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 831554


Bro.. even if it is excellent..what can it do against a Manpad lunched from 500m to 1 km.. even if the pilot is warned there is no time to react.. The Ukrainians hide in forests or bushes.. and they lunch not only Manpad missiles but sometimes just ATGMs when the hellicopter is flying very low.. because they get close to the target..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's a different pic of what I was asking you about. I tried looking for the Mi-24 or 35 Hind because it made a crash landing and was sitting on its belly with most of the helo somewhat intact, including the two President-S housings, but I found this one instead which pretty much is similar except the helo is completely destroyed, while the housing looks hardly damaged.
> 
> Now I thought these were good MAWS. not only for missile approach warning, but for jamming as well. Seems to have failed in the latter's case which is somewhat concerning. Unless it was a technical failure or destroyed while parked on the ground? No details on that pic so don't know for sure. So that's at the least a possible 2 failures that we now know of.
> 
> View attachment 831553
> 
> View attachment 831558
> 
> 
> View attachment 831557
> 
> 
> How effective is it and hopefully the EGY military has tested it and had better success in its test than what we see in that pic!? Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 831554


Bad use of the equipment can lead to major errors. It has distorted the system, how it deals with missiles, and confuses the thermal seeker.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Israel will still need our 2 liquefaction facilities to export their gas to Europe. We are the only country in the East Med to have it. Thinking that Turkey can isolate Egypt from any Gas project or cooperation in the EastMed then you are hallucinating and dreaming hahahaha. That's why East Mediterranean Gas Forum's headquarter is in Egypt hahaha. To solve the EastMed problems you have to discuss with Egypt.
> 
> 
> Something that we would never know hahahah. We don't know if we converted the AIM-7's radar into active radar seeker


theres so much we dont know iam embarrassed


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> View attachment 831550
> 
> 
> I see dogs howling has increased during fasting, so it is time for a reminder
> Hitting the bastard, do you remember it, monkey?
> Kemal Rice escaped in front of the frigate Perry Taba in the Medusa 9 maneuver like a coward
> Confronting harassment in international waters with Egypt, and the Turkish fleet was placed under the auspices of the Romeo submarines
> e
> 
> If you have anyone in the Turkish navy, ask him about the Egyptian flock of wolves and what he did in the Mediterranean with them 🤣🤣🤣🤣


Bruh this cant be an air wing's insingia now way


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Bro.. even if it is excellent..what can it do against a Manpad lunched from 500m to 1 km.. even if the pilot is warned there is no time to react.. The Ukrainians hide in forests or bushes.. and they lunch not only Manpad missiles but sometimes just ATGMs when the hellicopter is flying very low.. because they get close to the target..


True any helicopter can be shot down with all MANPADS missiles that Ukraine army/resistance have. They have thousands of MANPADS.
The problem is that the Russian army didn't all the medium/long SAM during the beginning of invasion.


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's a different pic of what I was asking you about. I tried looking for the Mi-24 or 35 Hind because it made a crash landing and was sitting on its belly with most of the helo somewhat intact, including the two President-S housings, but I found this one instead which pretty much is similar except the helo is completely destroyed, while the housing looks hardly damaged.
> 
> Now I thought these were good MAWS. not only for missile approach warning, but for jamming as well. Seems to have failed in the latter's case which is somewhat concerning. Unless it was a technical failure or destroyed while parked on the ground? No details on that pic so don't know for sure. So that's at the least a possible 2 failures that we now know of.
> 
> View attachment 831553
> 
> View attachment 831558
> 
> 
> View attachment 831557
> 
> 
> How effective is it and hopefully the EGY military has tested it and had better success in its test than what we see in that pic!? Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 831554


Well its better than nothing and they can only do so much from man pads launched from 500m. The russian tactics have been very bad recently in using helos and their airbourne troops their airbourne troops are by far the best its often their commanders that get them into unwinnable situations. iam starting to beleive that tiny egypt has better commanders than of the russians


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Well its better than nothing and they can only do so much from man pads launched from 500m. The russian tactics have been very bad recently in using helos and their airbourne troops their airbourne troops are by far the best its often their commanders that get them into unwinnable situations. iam starting to beleive that tiny egypt has better commanders than of the russians


they badly planned the war, how Bayraktars TB2 SU-27 MIG-29 can still operating in the middle of the invasion (middle mars etc...). How they didn't destroy in the beginning of the first waves with their cruise missile ballistic missiles and fighters. They seem that they didn't learn from Operation Focus (Naksa) when the IDF destroyed our Air Force fleet in the first waves of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> they badly planned the war, how Bayraktars TB2 SU-27 MIG-29 can still operating in the middle of the invasion (middle mars etc...). How they didn't destroy in the beginning of the first waves with their cruise missile ballistic missiles and fighters. They seem that they didn't learn from Operation Focus (Naksa) when the IDF destroyed our Air Force fleet in the first waves of war


what was lost was doubled by the aid sent to ukraine for drones ukraine builds its own drones bayraktars were shot left and right so did the ukranian built drones. The russian tactics are somewhat bad


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> what was lost was doubled by the aid sent to ukraine for drones ukraine builds its own drones bayraktars were shot left and right so did the ukranian built drones. The russian tactics are somewhat bad


Ok forgot about Bayraktars. Let's talk about the SAM and MIG-29 SU-27 how they were still in the air. They miscalculated and underestimated the ukranians. Using old equipments (tanks, ifv, apc etc..). The conclusion of this war is that you must have logisitics to achieve your goals.
Like General John J. Pershing (US Army) said : “Infantry wins battles, logistics wins wars.”


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> theres so much we dont know iam embarrassed


The region has very large projects with Egypt. During 6 years from now, Sisi did not lie or talk out of the blue about the energy center
Two Asala units will be added in the Idku area, jointly with Spain, at a value of 2 billion, because the Basra-Damietta power line will be extended to the Arabian Gulf, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Ok forgot about Bayraktars. Let's talk about the SAM and MIG-29 SU-27 how they were still in the air. They miscalculated and underestimated the ukranians. Using old equipments (tanks, ifv, apc etc..). The conclusion of this war is that you must have logisitics to achieve your goals.
> Like General John J. Pershing (US Army) said : “Infantry wins battles, logistics wins wars.”


indeed they did not 


joker87 said:


> The region has very large projects with Egypt. During 6 years from now, Sisi did not lie or talk out of the blue about the energy center
> Two Asala units will be added in the Idku area, jointly with Spain, at a value of 2 billion, because the Basra-Damietta power line will be extended to the Arabian Gulf, Qatar, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait


thats nice


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro.. even if it is excellent..what can it do against a Manpad lunched from 500m to 1 km.. even if the pilot is warned there is no time to react.. The Ukrainians hide in forests or bushes.. and they lunch not only Manpad missiles but sometimes just ATGMs when the hellicopter is flying very low.. because they get close to the target..



Here's the problem then; why fly below its minimum designated altitude in heavily contested areas? What is its minimum altitude for efficacy, and why would the Russian pilots fly below that, making a supposed life-saving system like that completely ineffective? It doesn't make sense, my bro. Russians are not that incapable by any means.

If you look at the picture of the outside sensor with the rotating camera ball, it's clear that it can point straight down even. If anything, the bracket would impede its upward motion more than anything else. That only means it should pick up incoming missiles even from directly bellow the helo, so it shouldn't have any issues picking up missiles at low altitudes.







Also, what happened to the jamming aspect? I sure hope the EAF/Army helos like that MI-17 medic transport has better success with those than these poor Russian helos I tell ya.

The only 2 things I can think of is either those 2 helos were hit while on the ground, or, the ones hit while flying didn't have the system installed?


----------



## The SC

Breaking: *Turkish Foreign Minister: We will take steps to normalize relations with Egypt within days*

Arab sources: *Turkey pledged not to support any terrorist groups or elements that threaten Egyptian security

@AlArabiya_Brk*


Some analysts said that the trade and economic agreements between Egypt and Turkey will be great

There will be a great economic openness between the Turks and the Egyptians, and Egypt will be the gateway for Turkish products to Africa

Also, the security agreements will witness joint industrial cooperation. The products have not yet been determined yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> Egypt owns RAFALE fighters,



Such a gorgeous aircraft. Someone on another forum commented that the French design the most beautiful-looking military machines when you look at the Mirages, the Rafales, the Gowinds and FREMMs etc. It's very true.























sami_1 said:


> The Americans are offering Egypt F-15EX planes, and Egypt is not interested in the American offer at all.



Really? They actually said that to the Americans? If true that is great! Finally they put their foot down and refuse to be strong-armed by the generous bully. But where did you hear that, Sami? 
Does that also mean they're insisting on the Su-35S then?








sami_1 said:


> 2000 Egyptian ballistic missiles According to Israeli studies



I think some stuff the Israeli come up with is slightly exaggerated. They do that to help their cause in requesting certain types and quantities of American weapons. Raise the threat level and congress men & women who don't know better sign off on billions of $ in military assistance. 2000 ballistic missiles?! Wow. 



sami_1 said:


> Anti-drone systems that Egypt is expanding greatly to adapt a large wall of air propulsion



They really are investing in a lot into drones, which is a great thing since unmanned platforms of all types are the future. This stuff really showcases that.

From Mahmoud Gamal on Twitter:
An Egyptian indigenously developed SOFT KILL counter-drones integrated system composed of GPS signals jamming devices, man-portable anti-drone system, tactical acquisition radar and a high-power directed-energy weapon system (DEW) which is still in the initial development phase.



















sami_1 said:


> The Egyptian Navy has a much higher rate of ship seizure than Turkey and has exceeded the Turks, which is Turkey's recognition. I don't know if you live on the planet of the apes or what
> 
> Simply 4 GOWIND 2500
> 4 MEKO A200GP
> 4 FREMM BERGAMINE
> 1 FREEM AQUTINE



And by the sound of it, eventually these three could be part of that list.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's the problem then; why fly below its minimum designated altitude in heavily contested areas? What is its minimum altitude for efficacy, and why would the Russian pilots fly below that, making a supposed life-saving system like that completely ineffective? It doesn't make sense, my bro. Russians are not that incapable by any means.
> 
> If you look at the picture of the outside sensor with the rotating camera ball, it's clear that it can point straight down even. If anything, the bracket would impede its upward motion more than anything else. That only means it should pick up incoming missiles even from directly bellow the helo, so it shouldn't have any issues picking up missiles at low altitudes.
> 
> View attachment 831617
> 
> 
> Also, what happened to the jamming aspect? I sure hope the EAF/Army helos like that MI-17 medic transport has better success with those than these poor Russian helos I tell ya.
> 
> The only 2 things I can think of is either those 2 helos were hit while on the ground, or, the ones hit while flying didn't have the system installed?


They were most likely hit during take off or landing.. The altitude was ideal for ATGMS or manpads at very low altitude.. and the hellis were apparently isolated..

The possibilities you have stated are also very plausible..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Soooo.. Sexy.. lol

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Some analysts said that the trade and economic agreements between Egypt and Turkey will be great


Despite our politcal differences, Turkey remained an important economical partner with more 1billions$ of exportation. 


The SC said:


> Turkey pledged not to support any terrorist groups or elements that threaten Egyptian security


But this is the most important thing.



Gomig-21 said:


> 2000 ballistic missiles?! Wow.


@sami_1 where is your israeli sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> I think some stuff the Israeli come up with is slightly exaggerated. They do that to help their cause in requesting certain types and quantities of American weapons. Raise the threat level and congress men & women who don't know better sign off on billions of $ in military assistance. 2000 ballistic missiles?! Wow.


Many things are America’s unwillingness to possess real capabilities unless it relinquishes its previous policy and what is happening now in supporting Russia and the absence of a resolution condemning it and even expelling Russia from the Security Council

And by the sound of it, eventually these three could be part of that list.
_

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512019227909230593_
We've been talking about barracuda for a while now and it's in negotiations
The real deal with France is to increase the Frem, because most of the Western navies will depend on CAPTIT 4
The Frame, the Gwind and the Minesweeper will appear in the Egyptian exhibition December 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EAGLE777

Hydration said:


> what was lost was doubled by the aid sent to ukraine for drones ukraine builds its own drones bayraktars were shot left and right so did the ukranian built drones. The russian tactics are somewhat bad


lmao sure buddy Bayraktars were shot left and right meanwhile there is only 2 confirmed with pictures there is no any other evidence that more were downed or whatsoever. Bayraktars are still operating just Turkish officials asked Ukrainians not to release anymore footages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512423950579556355

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512426435310493697
Strange that he said we have French MMP when we didn't see photos of them in our inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

SilentEagle said:


> lmao sure buddy Bayraktars were shot left and right meanwhile there is only 2 confirmed with pictures there is no any other evidence that more were downed or whatsoever. Bayraktars are still operating just Turkish officials asked Ukrainians not to release anymore footages.


Why stop releasing footage of the mighty bayraktar doing success?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512423950579556355
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512426435310493697
> Strange that he said we have French MMP when we didn't see photos of them in our inventory.


There were many rumors about the MMP ATGM in the Egyptian army inventory.. as well as many Chinese ATGM variants..

Apparently SAMI Seem to have gotten its technology..


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512423950579556355
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512426435310493697
> Strange that he said we have French MMP when we didn't see photos of them in our inventory.


We dont see alot of stuff do we? 
Anyway, i can now label my country as one of the users of the might multirole toyota pickup

Another pount so they made the St-500


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> There were many rumors about the MMP ATGM in the Egyptian army inventory.. as well as many Chinese ATGM variants..


I hope that is true but still they are rumors.



Hydration said:


> Anyway, i can now label my country as one of the users of the might multirole toyota pickup


Hahahahaha. Let's be honest. The mighty multirole toyota pickup is just a effective. Sinai needs Toyota pickups because it is mountainous and you need to move rapidly. We use it even in our southern border with Sudan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

They genuinley made the St-500 uglier, this is unacceptable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> View attachment 831911
> View attachment 831912
> 
> 
> They genuinley made the St-500 uglier, this is unacceptable


Monsters look ugly.. so here you go..HaHa!



Ghostkiller said:


> I hope that is true but still they are rumors.
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha. Let's be honest. The mighty multirole toyota pickup is just a effective. Sinai needs Toyota pickups because it is mountainous and you need to move rapidly. We use it even in our southern border with Sudan.


Those Toyota pickups are quite effective for hit and run operations or seek and hide..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Those Toyota pickups are quite effective for hit and run operations or seek and hide..


That's why those f*cking terrorists love to play hide and seek with those Toyota pickups.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> That's why those f*cking terrorists love to play hide and seek with those Toyota pickups.


Yes.. you know that ISIS has invented a lot of unconventional war tactics.. The Egyptian army has learned a lot of that and can use it too now..


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512423950579556355
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512426435310493697
> Strange that he said we have French MMP when we didn't see photos of them in our inventory.


Egyptian service soldiers using Toyotas?
Dah mn 2elet el MRAPs/IFVs? What the f*ck.
US refused to sell Javelins to Egypt! 7ata el Javelins... we must lobby Washington, cost what it may.


Hydration said:


> View attachment 831911
> View attachment 831912
> 
> 
> They genuinley made the St-500 uglier, this is unacceptable


A desert scheme would relieve you...


The SC said:


> Those Toyota pickups are quite effective for hit and run operations or seek and hide..


Correspondingly an easy target with no protection for the crew, and have a better chance getting stuck in sand than MRAPs/IFVs. Their tires are to be blown out or become flat if fired at, not something favorable for our soldiers. Perhaps lessons from the Sinai insurgency weren’t understood well: Typical Egyptian MoD.


Ghostkiller said:


> That's why those f*cking terrorists love to play hide and seek with those Toyota pickups.


Its not like they had tanks or armored vehicles in their inventory, they had no alternatives.


----------



## joker88

These are temporary alternatives until the maturity of the st100, and for the record, the Chinese company has a percentage of manufacturing with this Chinese company Norinco











ARCH٤R said:


> Egyptian service soldiers using Toyotas?
> Dah mn 2elet el MRAPs/IFVs? What the f*ck.
> US refused to sell Javelins to Egypt! 7ata el Javelins... we must lobby Washington, cost what it may.
> 
> A desert scheme would relieve you...
> 
> Correspondingly an easy target with no protection for the crew, and have a better chance getting stuck in sand than MRAPs/IFVs. Their tires are to be blown out or become flat if fired at, not something favorable for our soldiers. Perhaps lessons from the Sinai insurgency weren’t understood well: Typical Egyptian MoD.
> 
> Its not like they had tanks or armored vehicles in their inventory, they had no alternatives.


Your words are correct. I hope to benefit from the hull of the T55/T65, on which a combat tower or anti-armor missiles are mounted. We need large quantities of them for armored ambushes due to the nature of the central Sinai region.


----------



## joker88




----------



## sami_1

Egypt is using also the GIDS multi-missile launcher with HJ-11 missiles. It is currently a major missile manufactured locally and developed to increase the types of targets that it is used against, such as helicopters and drones, and is used on Toyota Land Cruiser 79, vehicles.
The French MMP missile will be used in limited numbers with the Egyptian Special Forces and the Special Naval Forces
HJ-12 . missile It is a replacement for the MILAN missile
Chinese anti-tank family is fully operational in Egypt
HJ-8/9/10/11/12, next to the long-range systems





Egypt possesses a forest of anti-tank missiles, and the most important thing for it is the development of 70,000 anti-tank missiles in addition to the possession of new systems It is the development and modernization of old systems such as HOT/TOW/AT-5 missiles Egypt uses anti-tank missiles as light artillery for infantry and special forces, not just anti-tank missiles




Where the old missiles are being developed, whether by increasing the penetration ability or range or changing the guidance pattern and night vision systems

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


>


What the heck is that?
@Buschlaid you might want to see this?

Maybe this too:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964902728341352448

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 832012
> 
> 
> Egypt is using also the GIDS multi-missile launcher with HJ-11 missiles. It is currently a major missile manufactured locally and developed to increase the types of targets that it is used against, such as helicopters and drones, and is used on Toyota Land Cruiser 79, vehicles.
> The French MMP missile will be used in limited numbers with the Egyptian Special Forces and the Special Naval Forces
> HJ-12 . missile It is a replacement for the MILAN missile
> Chinese anti-tank family is fully operational in Egypt
> HJ-8/9/10/11/12, next to the long-range systems
> 
> View attachment 832048
> 
> Egypt possesses a forest of anti-tank missiles, and the most important thing for it is the development of 70,000 anti-tank missiles in addition to the possession of new systems It is the development and modernization of old systems such as HOT/TOW/AT-5 missiles Egypt uses anti-tank missiles as light artillery for infantry and special forces, not just anti-tank missiles
> View attachment 832082
> 
> Where the old missiles are being developed, whether by increasing the penetration ability or range or changing the guidance pattern and night vision systems
> 
> View attachment 832077


Can you give sources pls? Where did you get that we have more 70000 ATGM? and about the HJ-12


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> What the heck is that?



So they have this Husky Tactical Support vehicle that comes in and detects mined with that forklift mounted penetrating radar and once they find the mines, they mark them with flags and then they bring in that tracked mine sweeper you asked about. It has that rake to dig and scoop out the sand and mines without them going off and dispose of them properly. And in case one does go off, the turret has that armor and cage shield to protect the gunner and gun.






They also have these M728s which are combat engineering vehicles fitted with mine sweeping rakes like the tracked minesweeper in that pic you asked about.






They have a huge inventory of very cool combat engineering vehicles and equipment to work with the very versatile desert sand and rocks etc. The ones I showed were purchased in the 90s and they still have them, but they've since upgraded a lot of them to much newer and modern engineering vehicles.


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Maybe this too:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964902728341352448



It appears they took some of the T-55 inventory and modified the turrets to what they thought would be a larger and better design with that angled edge to also deflect incoming rounds. They did something similar to the M60A-3 tanks as well. Either that or they figured that was a better aerodynamic design that helped conserve fuel. Those things are gas guzzling beasts.


----------



## joker88

We have passed this stage



ARCH٤R said:


> What the heck is that?
> @Buschlaid you might want to see this?
> 
> Maybe this too:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/964902728341352448


----------



## Gomig-21

How about that?! Syrian and Egyptian MiG-21 pilots were performing the Cobra way back in 1973, decades before Pugachev made a killing off of it lol.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512565181574000645
Also, the first kill for a MiG-21 was by an Egyptian one back in the early 60s. I posted the link and story on this thread a couple of years ago. I can find it again if anyone is interested. It's a great story about an American cargo plane which was warned to take a different route over Egyptian territory and didn't obey commands, so an EAF MiG-21 blasted it out of the sky with just its gun. The story of the event is really something. That was the MiG-21s first ever kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The n






ext appearance of the Egyptian wilderness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

فيديو تجارب التشغيل والاختبار للربوت المصرى ............. كل الشكر والتقدير لصديق الصفحه Moustafa Alattar مصطفى العطار مهندس بإدارة المهندسين... | By ‎القدرات العسكرية المصرية‎ | Facebook


4.7K views, 164 likes, 27 loves, 7 comments, 46 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from القدرات العسكرية المصرية: فيديو تجارب التشغيل والاختبار للربوت المصرى ............. كل الشكر والتقدير لصديق الصفحه...




fb.watch


----------



## The SC

The German company Diehl reveals the first image of the new Egyptian air defense system IRIS-T SLM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So they have this Husky Tactical Support vehicle that comes in and detects mined with that forklift mounted penetrating radar and once they find the mines, they mark them with flags and then they bring in that tracked mine sweeper you asked about. It has that rake to dig and scoop out the sand and mines without them going off and dispose of them properly. And in case one does go off, the turret has that armor and cage shield to protect the gunner and gun.
> 
> View attachment 832087
> 
> 
> They also have these M728s which are combat engineering vehicles fitted with mine sweeping rakes like the tracked minesweeper in that pic you asked about.
> 
> View attachment 832089
> 
> 
> They have a huge inventory of very cool combat engineering vehicles and equipment to work with the very versatile desert sand and rocks etc. The ones I showed were purchased in the 90s and they still have them, but they've since upgraded a lot of them to much newer and modern engineering vehicles.


Do you remember when Egypt was negotiating for the *Kodiak Armoured Engineer Vehicle (AEV3) *





Construction of the mine clearance tank​
Kodiak was initially considered to be based on the Leopard 1 MBT but, after in-depth study, the Leopard 2 was found to be more suitable to be converted into an AEV. The surplus Leopard 2 MBTs supplied by the Swiss Army are rebuilt and given the shape of multifunction armoured engineer vehicle.

https://www.army-technology.com/projects/kodiak-vehicle/







Egypt, Rheinmetall, and AEV 3 Kodiak vehicles​https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyptian-armed-forces.103456/page-526

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> These are temporary alternatives until the maturity of the st100, and for the record, the Chinese company has a percentage of manufacturing with this Chinese company Norinco
> View attachment 832005
> View attachment 832006
> 
> 
> 
> Your words are correct. I hope to benefit from the hull of the T55/T65, on which a combat tower or anti-armor missiles are mounted. We need large quantities of them for armored ambushes due to the nature of the central Sinai region.
> View attachment 832008


iam im love with the ST series and the temsah 4
what is this an alien laser weapon on a t55 lol


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> iam im love with the ST series and the temsah 4
> what is this an alien laser weapon on a t55 lol


I think it is for the protection of the tower or to protect someone .


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxVS8cymq1-9Ri_AYPar6R-uvKZ8371gNw



Translation :
From the exhibition of the Armed Forces Research Institute 🇪🇬
The Egyptian electronic mine appears
It works against tanks and vehicles. It is equipped with an electromagnetic sensor and an infrared sensor that detonates itself under the tank’s belly or under the track. It can penetrate 14 cm from a distance of half a meter.
Equipped with a self-detonating ability to self-destruct after a specified period of time has passed and the minefield is cleared.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Do you remember when Egypt was negotiating for the *Kodiak Armoured Engineer Vehicle (AEV3) *



I do. I don't remember if they did come up with an agreement and purchased any of them, do you know?

BTW, pause the video @ minute 2:47 and take a look at the camo scheme of those two MiG-29M/M2s and tell me what you think. This is obviously in Egypt which makes it even more of a head-scratcher.




































































F-16D block 52. If they have the Pratt & Whitney engines, then they're block-52. If they have the GE engines, then they're block 50. Interesting that the EAF chose the P&W engines on these jets since the majority of the block 40s and upgraded block 32s have the GE engines. There was a rumor going around that the GE engines were a bit easier to maintain while offering the same performance as the P&Ws, which made this choice rather interesting. Also knowing that this was going to be the last F-16 acquisition makes it even stranger that they would change engine models.






F-16D block 40, a rare pic sequence of an EAF viper firing a Sparrow missile, but also how the Tahya Misr is in black. First time I've seen that. It's always been in white IIRC.






On the fly Abrams engine replacement!






IRST-SLM batteries all ready for delivery to Egypt. Judging by the camo scheme, they don't plan on using those in open desert areas. These are for more likely areas that border desert sand and fertile land, possibly near Port Said or just on the periphery of the Nile Delta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I do. I don't remember if they did come up with an agreement and purchased any of them, do you know?
> 
> BTW, pause the video @ minute 2:47 and take a look at the camo scheme of those two MiG-29M/M2s and tell me what you think. This is obviously in Egypt which makes it even more of a head-scratcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 832447
> 
> View attachment 832449
> 
> View attachment 832462
> 
> View attachment 832451
> 
> View attachment 832452
> 
> View attachment 832463
> 
> View attachment 832453
> 
> View attachment 832469
> 
> View attachment 832454
> 
> View attachment 832455
> 
> View attachment 832456
> 
> View attachment 832457
> 
> View attachment 832458
> 
> View attachment 832465
> 
> 
> View attachment 832466
> 
> 
> F-16D block 52. If they have the Pratt & Whitney engines, then they're block-52. If they have the GE engines, then they're block 50. Interesting that the EAF chose the P&W engines on these jets since the majority of the block 40s and upgraded block 32s have the GE engines. There was a rumor going around that the GE engines were a bit easier to maintain while offering the same performance as the P&Ws, which made this choice rather interesting. Also knowing that this was going to be the last F-16 acquisition makes it even stranger that they would change engine models.
> 
> View attachment 832459
> 
> 
> F-16D block 40, a rare pic sequence of an EAF viper firing a Sparrow missile, but also how the Tahya Misr is in black. First time I've seen that. It's always been in white IIRC.
> 
> View attachment 832467
> 
> 
> On the fly Abrams engine replacement!
> 
> View attachment 832460
> 
> 
> IRST-SLM batteries all ready for delivery to Egypt. Judging by the camo scheme, they don't plan on using those in open desert areas. These are for more likely areas that border desert sand and fertile land, possibly near Port Said or just on the periphery of the Nile Delta.
> 
> View attachment 832470
> 
> View attachment 832471


do u have a photo of the EG KA-52 carrying vikhirs?


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> do u have a photo of the EG KA-52 carrying vikhirs?



I don't, but I think that can be found if I remember correctly, one of Sisi's visits to one of the bases a few years ago had the Ka-52 with all its weapons on display while carrying a bunch on its winglets. When I get some time I'll look for it.

Are we sure the Vikr missile part of the EAF ka-52 inventory? Now that I remember, the pic I was referring to showed the Kh-35 mounted on the EAF Ka-52. Don't remember seeing any Vikrs.

I'd like to see a pic of them carrying an R-73/74 like they claim they can. That would be something to get a fighter (or even another helo) shot down with that short range, high boresight air to air missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't, but I think that can be found if I remember correctly, one of Sisi's visits to one of the bases a few years ago had the Ka-52 with all its weapons on display while carrying a bunch on its winglets. When I get some time I'll look for it.
> 
> Are we sure the Vikr missile part of the EAF ka-52 inventory? Now that I remember, the pic I was referring to showed the Kh-35 mounted on the EAF Ka-52. Don't remember seeing any Vikrs.
> 
> I'd like to see a pic of them carrying an R-73/74 like they claim they can. That would be something to get a fighter (or even another helo) shot down with that short range, high boresight air to air missile.


The pics you sent have the vikhir hardpoints installed with no vikhirs


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> The pics you sent have the vikhir hardpoints installed with no vikhirs



Any idea what these are? Atakas?






Not sure what happened to the Ka-52K tender the EAF/EN signed with Kamov for something like 32 Katrans to equip the Mistrals. I know there was a glitch in the program that had to shut down manufacturing for a little while, but it has since been back up and running by 2019. If they end up going through with that potential order, they'd certainly equip them with Vikhrs.

This bad Larry Katran carrying 6 Ataka, 6 Vikhr and 2 B-8V20A launchers for 20 S-8 rockets each

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Any idea what these are? Atakas?
> 
> View attachment 832550
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened to the Ka-52K tender the EAF/EN signed with Kamov for something like 32 Katrans to equip the Mistrals. I know there was a glitch in the program that had to shut down manufacturing for a little while, but it has since been back up and running by 2019. If they end up going through with that potential order, they'd certainly equip them with Vikhrs.
> 
> This bad Larry Katran carrying 6 Ataka, 6 Vikhr and 2 B-8V20A launchers for 20 S-8 rockets each
> 
> View attachment 832552


Yeah thats an ataka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I do. I don't remember if they did come up with an agreement and purchased any of them, do you know?
> 
> BTW, pause the video @ minute 2:47 and take a look at the camo scheme of those two MiG-29M/M2s and tell me what you think. This is obviously in Egypt which makes it even more of a head-scratcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 832447
> 
> View attachment 832449
> 
> View attachment 832462
> 
> View attachment 832451
> 
> View attachment 832452
> 
> View attachment 832463
> 
> View attachment 832453
> 
> View attachment 832469
> 
> View attachment 832454
> 
> View attachment 832455
> 
> View attachment 832456
> 
> View attachment 832457
> 
> View attachment 832458
> 
> View attachment 832465
> 
> 
> View attachment 832466
> 
> 
> F-16D block 52. If they have the Pratt & Whitney engines, then they're block-52. If they have the GE engines, then they're block 50. Interesting that the EAF chose the P&W engines on these jets since the majority of the block 40s and upgraded block 32s have the GE engines. There was a rumor going around that the GE engines were a bit easier to maintain while offering the same performance as the P&Ws, which made this choice rather interesting. Also knowing that this was going to be the last F-16 acquisition makes it even stranger that they would change engine models.
> 
> View attachment 832459
> 
> 
> F-16D block 40, a rare pic sequence of an EAF viper firing a Sparrow missile, but also how the Tahya Misr is in black. First time I've seen that. It's always been in white IIRC.
> 
> View attachment 832467
> 
> 
> On the fly Abrams engine replacement!
> 
> View attachment 832460
> 
> 
> IRST-SLM batteries all ready for delivery to Egypt. Judging by the camo scheme, they don't plan on using those in open desert areas. These are for more likely areas that border desert sand and fertile land, possibly near Port Said or just on the periphery of the Nile Delta.
> 
> View attachment 832470
> 
> View attachment 832471


They were in advanced negotiation about the TOT of the AEV 3 Kodiak vehicles..

Why a head-scratcher bro..the Mig-29 M/M2 came in the two camos.. the desert one and the naval type.. since the start.. or you got used to see only the naval camo..?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Sa'aka moment 😍😍😍😍

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> View attachment 832621
> 
> 
> Sa'aka moment 😍😍😍😍


i still dont understand why are they still not integration communication systems into their helmets are they short of money or something


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> i still dont understand why are they still not integration communication systems into their helmets are they short of money or something













This is a development of the T55 to carry ammunition for towed and self-propelled guns. Implementation of Egyptian armored vehicles manufacturing and repair workshops.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Why a head-scratcher bro..the Mig-29 M/M2 came in the two camos.. the desert one and the naval type.. since the start.. or you got used to see only the naval camo..?



I haven't seen a single pic of any of the MiG-29s in Egypt with that desert camo until that snippet in the video. Every one of them has been photographed with the blue camo, leading at least myself (probably many others too) that they decided to switch camos from the desert to the blue prior to delivery.

Besides that snippet, have you seen the desert camo on the MiGs while in Egypt before this video? Any other pics or videos? The only one I've seen is the one of the closeup of the pilot flying with the background that looks like it could be either Egypt or Russia. But I've never seen that camo in Egypt that's why I was surprised to see those two.

This is the only camo I was aware of. Last year in Greece.

















Sweet and rare high res. pic of EAF Mirage 2K also in Greece. Double click on each image to get large hi res.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I do. I don't remember if they did come up with an agreement and purchased any of them, do you know?
> 
> BTW, pause the video @ minute 2:47 and take a look at the camo scheme of those two MiG-29M/M2s and tell me what you think. This is obviously in Egypt which makes it even more of a head-scratcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 832447
> 
> View attachment 832449
> 
> View attachment 832462
> 
> View attachment 832451
> 
> View attachment 832452
> 
> View attachment 832463
> 
> View attachment 832453
> 
> View attachment 832469
> 
> View attachment 832454
> 
> View attachment 832455
> 
> View attachment 832456
> 
> View attachment 832457
> 
> View attachment 832458
> 
> View attachment 832465
> 
> 
> View attachment 832466
> 
> 
> F-16D block 52. If they have the Pratt & Whitney engines, then they're block-52. If they have the GE engines, then they're block 50. Interesting that the EAF chose the P&W engines on these jets since the majority of the block 40s and upgraded block 32s have the GE engines. There was a rumor going around that the GE engines were a bit easier to maintain while offering the same performance as the P&Ws, which made this choice rather interesting. Also knowing that this was going to be the last F-16 acquisition makes it even stranger that they would change engine models.
> 
> View attachment 832459
> 
> 
> F-16D block 40, a rare pic sequence of an EAF viper firing a Sparrow missile, but also how the Tahya Misr is in black. First time I've seen that. It's always been in white IIRC.
> 
> View attachment 832467
> 
> 
> On the fly Abrams engine replacement!
> 
> View attachment 832460
> 
> 
> IRST-SLM batteries all ready for delivery to Egypt. Judging by the camo scheme, they don't plan on using those in open desert areas. These are for more likely areas that border desert sand and fertile land, possibly near Port Said or just on the periphery of the Nile Delta.
> 
> View attachment 832470
> 
> View attachment 832471









Gomig-21 said:


> I haven't seen a single pic of any of the MiG-29s in Egypt with that desert camo until that snippet in the video. Every one of them has been photographed with the blue camo, leading at least myself (probably many others too) that they decided to switch camos from the desert to the blue prior to delivery.
> 
> Besides that snippet, have you seen the desert camo on the MiGs while in Egypt before this video? Any other pics or videos? The only one I've seen is the one of the closeup of the pilot flying with the background that looks like it could be either Egypt or Russia. But I've never seen that camo in Egypt that's why I was surprised to see those two.
> 
> This is the only camo I was aware of. Last year in Greece.
> 
> View attachment 832641
> 
> 
> View attachment 832640
> 
> 
> View attachment 832642
> 
> 
> Sweet and rare high res. pic of EAF Mirage 2K also in Greece. Double click on each image to get large hi res.
> 
> View attachment 832644


Egyptian MiG-29M2/35 in desert camouflage stands out against the snow during tests in Russia.​

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/MilitaryPorn/comments/9c2lx4

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## joker88

Desert camouflage in small numbers, and it appeared in Egyptian maneuvers, including the last Qadir maneuver
Gamal Abdel Nasser is the only one who entered the dry dock for 3 months to install communication devices and periodic maintenance, and soon Anwar Sadat after the completion of manufacturing the devices

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's the problem then; why fly below its minimum designated altitude in heavily contested areas? What is its minimum altitude for efficacy, and why would the Russian pilots fly below that, making a supposed life-saving system like that completely ineffective? It doesn't make sense, my bro. Russians are not that incapable by any means.
> 
> If you look at the picture of the outside sensor with the rotating camera ball, it's clear that it can point straight down even. If anything, the bracket would impede its upward motion more than anything else. That only means it should pick up incoming missiles even from directly bellow the helo, so it shouldn't have any issues picking up missiles at low altitudes.
> 
> View attachment 831617
> 
> 
> Also, what happened to the jamming aspect? I sure hope the EAF/Army helos like that MI-17 medic transport has better success with those than these poor Russian helos I tell ya.
> 
> The only 2 things I can think of is either those 2 helos were hit while on the ground, or, the ones hit while flying didn't have the system installed?


Chinese military experts highly appreciate the Vitebsk airborne defense system, which is installed on combat helicopters of the army aviation of the Russian Aerospace Forces. 
The author of the blog 洋务先驱张之洞 on the weibo social network (1.6 million subscribers) writes: “Remember the Russian-made airborne defense system Vitebsk, which went through the war in Syria and again proved to be excellent in Ukraine? This kind of system has been around for several years 
are in service with the Russian army aviation and play an indispensable role in protecting helicopters during an attack by MANPADS from the ground. 
-S" - the export version of the Vitebsk BKO, with which the most combat-ready units of the army aviation of the PLA Air Force were equipped in a short time. We need a domestic analogue of this advanced self-defense system, which will certainly bring our fleet of combat helicopters to a new level.

https://****/ChDambiev/15138
https://****/ChDambiev/15138


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> View attachment 832630
> 
> 
> View attachment 832631
> 
> 
> This is a development of the T55 to carry ammunition for towed and self-propelled guns. Implementation of Egyptian armored vehicles manufacturing and repair workshops.
> View attachment 832630
> View attachment 832631
> View attachment 832636
> View attachment 832637
> View attachment 832638
> View attachment 832639


No this is JTAC iam talking about integrated communication systems built in helmets for easier and more responsive communication between the squad and command as well this is also very useful for tank crews to communicate inside the tank


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> No this is JTAC iam talking about integrated communication systems built in helmets for easier and more responsive communication between the squad and command as well this is also very useful for tank crews to communicate inside the tank



Yeah some people don't pay attention to the hard work already posted. This was already previously posted on page 600, post #8987. Exercise Medusa 2021 in Greece with the Hellenic AF but using EAF F-16s & Mirage 2Ks. The last 3 pics in that post below.

They also perform this JTAC with the USAF during exercise Bright Star. We posted that way back in this thread the last time they had the exercise. I think it was 2017 or 18 something like that.



Gomig-21 said:


> More from the last Egyptian Navy exercise in the great country of Greece and with our naval partners in the Hellenic Navy. Also combined arms with participation of the EAF and Hellenic Air Force.
> 
> JTAC (*Joint Terminal Attack Controller) *With EAF's jets.


----------



## Hydration

What i want to see is another Badr excercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Most recent pic from March 22nd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 Mabrook for the new PFP. It is looking LIT hahaha.

How can i change my PFP?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 Mabrook for the new PFP. It is looking LIT hahaha.
> 
> How can i change my PFP?



Teslam ya Basha.  Allah y'barek feek.

Click on your username @ top right corner, then move your cursor over the current avatar pic to the left and it should automatically say "EDIT". Click on that and follow the instructions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

When we will receive our first batch or the first Rafale from the new deal?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> When we will receive our first batch or the first Rafale from the new deal?



Good question. Not much info out there about start dates of delivery, maybe @The SC knows. But we know it took roughly 4 years for the original 24 to all be delivered. Plus there was a statistic that Dassault builds 1 jet per month but can speed up that process a bit more. Even at 2 a month, that's 24 a year (which isn't bad at all) but they also have Qatar's order of 36 jets, Indonesia's order of 36 also and the UAE for 80 lol! Dassault will be all set for another 2 decades at this rate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> When we will receive our first batch or the first Rafale from the new deal?


When the deal was signed they said the delivery dates will be between 2024 and 2026..
If Egypt wants more then it should wait till beyond 2032.. because of the other deals with Qatar, Greece, Indonesia..and the UAE..



Gomig-21 said:


> Good question. Not much info out there about start dates of delivery, maybe @The SC knows. But we know it took roughly 4 years for the original 24 to all be delivered. Plus there was a statistic that Dassault builds 1 jet per month but can speed up that process a bit more. Even at 2 a month, that's 24 a year (which isn't bad at all) but they also have Qatar's order of 36 jets, Indonesia's order of 36 also and the UAE for 80 lol! Dassault will be all set for another 2 decades at this rate!


Hey Gomig-35.. HaHaHa!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Something about the French presidential election :

Egypt will benefit from the both candidates (Emmanuel Macron, center right-Marine Le Pen, far right). El Sisi has pocked Macron since the last visit of our president to France. And in 2015, Marine Le Pen visited Egypt and said good thing about El Sisi and his fighting agaisnt extremist (DAESH, Muslim Brotherhood) which fits her agenda in France.
Let's hope the best for Egypt inshallah.


----------



## joker88

According to the statement of Dassault, Sabah, contracting the Emirates deal, French radio, the company will reach 31 fighters per year, starting from 2024, to meet all the upcoming deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> No this is JTAC iam talking about integrated communication systems built in helmets for easier and more responsive communication between the squad and command as well this is also very useful for tank crews to communicate inside the tank


Egypt made that too.. you can see the communication system on the left of the helmet..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124378308613935104

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A big surprise, the discovery of serious modifications to Egyptian weapons, including missiles, tanks and F-16 fighters..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Dedicated to our dear new Gomig-35..

Learn the secret of the true power in the Egyptian MiG-29M/M2 fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Dedicated to our dear new Gomig-35..
> 
> Learn the secret of the true power in the Egyptian MiG-29M/M2 fighters



Hahah, good one, bro. 

$40 million for a MiG-29M/M2, what a steal! And the MiG-35 will probably not be that much more, even with the Zhuk-AE. Speaking of the radar, this fella in that YT video not only mentions us when discussing that interesting-looking Sparrow missile, but he agrees with us that it is some modification to the Sparrow. The radar and the missile are things we discussed a while back which makes it even cooler that it's being reiterated by him.

I hope the Russians provide the K-77M medium to long range missile and specifically Mikoyan get going with the MiG-35 so they can order the big batch they promised MiG. Although just like you and I were saying long time ago when they bought the M/M2s that they were essentially MiG-35s with only 2 differences. Really, one in the AESA radar since the target designator is added as the T-220 pod and not built-in like in the MiG-35. So really just the Zhuk-AE.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahah, good one, bro.
> 
> $40 million for a MiG-29M/M2, what a steal! And the MiG-35 will probably not be that much more, even with the Zhuk-AE. Speaking of the radar, this fella in that YT video not only mentions us when discussing that interesting-looking Sparrow missile, but he agrees with us that it is some modification to the Sparrow. The radar and the missile are things we discussed a while back which makes it even cooler that it's being reiterated by him.
> 
> I hope the Russians provide the K-77M medium to long range missile and specifically Mikoyan get going with the MiG-35 so they can order the big batch they promised MiG. Although just like you and I were saying long time ago when they bought the M/M2s that they were essentially MiG-35s with only 2 differences. Really, one in the AESA radar since the target designator is added as the T-220 pod and not built-in like in the MiG-35. So really just the Zhuk-AE.


The only difference between the experts is: ..is it a heat seeking addition or a radar seeking addition?.. I believe it might be both..

The AESA radar will come sooner or later it is just a matter of time.. even the missing components can be provided by Egypt since it has a very good and prosperous relationship with SK..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The only difference between the experts is: ..is it a heat seeking addition or a radar seeking addition?.. I believe it might be both..


The problem is that we saw this missile once and not multiples times. So maybe it is just the angle. But I hope we did all modification on our AIM-7 Sparrow's inventories


----------



## joker88

I am still sure that 24 MiG-29 fighters have an Italian ESA radar


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Now that I remember, the pic I was referring to showed the Kh-35 mounted on the EAF Ka-52.


Please share this photo!


Gomig-21 said:


> I'd like to see a pic of them carrying an R-73/74 like they claim they can. That would be something to get a fighter (or even another helo) shot down with that short range, high boresight air to air missile.


Actually: the Ka-52s can give chase to drones and shoot them down with their cannons and missiles, they may also have a chance against prop-ed aircrafts.


The SC said:


> Why a head-scratcher bro..the Mig-29 M/M2 came in the two camos.. the desert one and the naval type.. since the start.. or you got used to see only the naval camo..?


AFAIK no MiG-29M2 ever delivered to Egypt had the desert camo, perhaps it was used during trials only in Russia.



joker87 said:


> I am still sure that 24 MiG-29 fighters have an Italian ESA radar


That’s a daring claim you’ve put up here...
Why only 24?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> Please share this photo!
> 
> Actually: the Ka-52s can give chase to drones and shoot them down with their cannons and missiles, they may also have a chance against prop-ed aircrafts.
> 
> AFAIK no MiG-29M2 ever delivered to Egypt had the desert camo, perhaps it was used during trials only in Russia.
> 
> 
> That’s a daring claim you’ve put up here...
> Why only 24?


This talk was raised in more than one place and I am sure of it well, and it is the one that works with the E2, Rafale, and F16 equipped with the same radar as well, and only 24 radars, according to the initial contract before the final contract, and Russia entered into sanctions against it.
I am sure of such information and it was mentioned in the first contract

Vixen 1000E - Electronically Scanned AESA Radar (mm08133) HQ.pdf
890.7 KB


----------



## The SC

ARCH٤R said:


> Please share this photo!
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK no MiG-29M2 ever delivered to Egypt had the desert camo, perhaps it was used during trials only in Russia.


And what's this? @ minute 2:47

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

She appeared in combat training with the Egyptian Third Army

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Please share this photo!



Having a tough time finding the EAF ones! When I do, I will certainly post it and tag you.
But look how huuuuugeah that thing is fitted on the Ka-52.


















Kh-31 (I believe) on the EAF's MiG-29s.








The SC said:


> And what's this? @ minute 2:47



lol. I think @ARCH٤R missed the whole discussion you and I had when I pointed that out a few pages ago and we talked about it for almost a whole page!?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

A super rare closeup of the Pohang Corvette gifted from the South Korean Navy as a gesture of friendship! You don't see that done by too many nations, except the US.

Click on images for larger high res.





Nice angle of the Tahya Misr FREMM frigate with a French Navy NH-90.






Ahmad Fadel Molniya class missile craft.






Sharm El Sheikh Oliver Hazzard Perry-class Frigate. They recently upgraded the radar on this famous ship, as well as some of the other critical systems, making it much more powerful than it already was. The only thing it lacks along with other older frigates is stealth.






Like some of the systems on these two beasts, soon to be 8 or 10 ships of both types put together.






@ARCH٤R , to patrol the Mediterranean, bro! 






Back in 2016 or so, one of the first EAF Rafales straight out of the production line for a series of flight test and in totally clean configuration. Not only without any fuel tanks, but not even a single pylon hanging off the wings. You rarely see one of these in that configuration. Looks amazing just like the F-16 in clean configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Back in 2016 or so, one of the first EAF Rafales straight out of the production line for a series of flight test and in totally clean configuration. Not only without any fuel tanks, but not even a single pylon hanging off the wings. You rarely see one of these in that configuration. Looks amazing just like the F-16 in clean configuration.
> 
> View attachment 833127
> 
> View attachment 833128
> 
> View attachment 833129
> 
> View attachment 833130


The Frenchs always do some sexy looking fighter aircrafts (Mirage 2k and Rafales etc...). My preferred fighters are Rafale Mirage 2K the legendary F-16.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The Frenchs always do some sexy looking fighter aircrafts (Mirage 2k and Rafales etc...). My preferred fighters are Rafale Mirage 2K the legendary F-16.



This is the best for me. Coupled with the incredible stories from Egyptian pilots who flew it against the enemy from the early 60's into the late 90s and through 2 wars in that span, not including the skirmish with Libya after they outfited them with AIM-9 sidewinders. Just the look and history of the MiG-21 is awesome. What can I say, I'm old school to go with my age. 








And of course, the spinach & sand zebra camo of the late 60s - 80s is the ultimate classic.






A few more EN pics.

Shalatin Type 701E transport & replenishing ship. This is one of 3 old replenishment ships in the EN that supposedly are being replaced with much more modern or new ones. So is the single Westerwaid transport & ammunition ship.






Great shot from above of Anwar El Sadat Mistral!






Yonca ONUK MRTP20 fast attack patrol boats bought from Turkey prior to tensions building up.
I used to have better pics than just this one, like a pair of them close up docked on a navy dock on the Suez Canal and one of the sailors was tying them off to the dock cleats and another covering the gun with the canvas cover etc. Lost the pics somehow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> Good question. Not much info out there about start dates of delivery, maybe @The SC knows. But we know it took roughly 4 years for the original 24 to all be delivered. Plus there was a statistic that Dassault builds 1 jet per month but can speed up that process a bit more. Even at 2 a month, that's 24 a year (which isn't bad at all) but they also have Qatar's order of 36 jets, Indonesia's order of 36 also and the UAE for 80 lol! Dassault will be all set for another 2 decades at this rate!



Indonesia just order 6 Rafale. 36 Rafales are part of LOI but in my opinion is unlikely to happen. I see possibility for Rafale Indonesian order is just 6 until 12 planes and the next order in my opinion will likely to take place in new administration (2025-2029) and it would likely Rafale F4 as for 6 planes we bought this year is F3R version. The order will likely take place just to complete the number of plane into 12-16 planes, which is the normal number of planes for 1 squadron in Indonesia. 

Many dont understand Indonesian politics and needs. Those 6 Rafale order is just a replacement of previous SU 35 order, it has the same amount of money, 1.1 billion USD, and will be financed with foreign loan.

Jokowi administration is very conservative in relation to defense acquisition, only very essential order will be conducted, like this Rafale F3R for 6 planes since it is intended to fill previous F 5 squadron in Iswahyudi base, Madiun, where all of 12 F 5 planes have already been grounded. The squadron get 3 SU 30 from other squadron in order to keep the squadron alive.

You need to differentiate between our Minister of Defense wants with overall Jokowi administration wants. Unlike Egypt which is governed by Military government, Indonesia is governed by civilian government where economy become very very important part of overall decision making process in doing any government procurement.

Basically our Rafale hasnt been made yet since even the money hasnt been given by our finance minister despite the contract for 6 planes have been signed. I see second semester of 2022 where the money will be given, this is the behavior of our Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, even for submarine production facility for state owned PT PAL, she gives the money in the end of 2021 despite the program has been agreed since the end of 2020. She should have given the money in early 2021, but she didnt do it despite our budget is very healthy in 2021 and exceed previous expectation that make finance minister issued much less government bond than the previous plan.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> Indonesia just order 6 Rafale. 36 Rafales are part of LOI but in my opinion is unlikely to happen.



Ah, ok. I thought they went ahead and accepted the tender for all 36. 



Indos said:


> The order will likely take place just to complete the number of plane into 12-16 planes, which is the normal number of planes for 1 squadron in Indonesia.



Yep, same with the EAF. Despite having close to 400 combat aircraft, they still prefer to have a low number within each squadron, even the 180+ F-16s. I think this was a product influenced by the disaster of 1967, they can spread them out more.

Glad you posted here. You made me think; a couple of weeks ago, I was correcting a member in the J-20 thread about the term "squadrons" when he was referring to them as "regiments". While there is some truth to using that term for labeling air force groups, but it's not really as commonly used as "squadrons" in air forces. I also mentioned that there are usually between 12 and 24 aircraft within a squadron, depending on which country etc. Then he asked me how many aircraft in an EAF squadron, to which I replied '12.' Simple question and simple answer followed by a return question by me; I asked him how many in a Indian IAF squadron since they have a huge number of aircraft, He was obviously from India. I figured it would be at least around 20 per. He said 18 (I think) and we were done, ready to move on BUT then suddenly the moderator from Germany jumped in like some maniac bull in a China shop, high on some type of speed mixed with acid/mushroom or something lolzo......and proceeded to take a full blown nutty, posting some eeeh awwwn donkey dung about if we wanted to discuss the EAF and IAF, to not do it on the J-20 thread! 

A couple of lousy, harmless, one-liner posts that were the result of discussing the number of J-20s in a squadron and the correct term for those squadrons! This guy almost had an aneurism, compounded by a heart attack! I couldn't believe the overreaction to something so minor, especially when he added a couple of insulting emojis at the end of his dribble. I tell ya, that guy is a basket case, not to mention VERY poor mod skills & qualities who certainly can't lead by example.

No wonder that thread is almost dead. He should be stripped of that responsibility and it given to YOU, someone who's extremely respected) who's also a think tank who actually knows a lot about military topics which we can't really say the same about the majority of the other TTs around this insane asylum lol. Or someone else like @LeGenD for example, (now there's a respectable moderator) who's firm but fair and level-headed like you, not insanely psychotic and disrespectful. 

But you came to mind first from this civilized and informative discussion. I couldn't imagine having such a sane, respectable dialogue with that other crazed & disrespectful individual. 

Anyway, anyone following this thread know what is terribly wrong in this photo? When I first saw it a while back, I was extremely disappointed to see the 2 terrible things that are completely wrong in basic military. Let's see how fast anyone can point them out.






@Indos ,
The Su-30s in the MAF are also in a relatively low number like you mentioned and I wanted to ask you, was it the same reason (we really don't know this for sure. but it seems pretty obvious as the EAF quite possibly having cancelled its order of 30-40 Su-35s because they're going to purchase F-15 EXs instead? The US has possibly approved up to 40 F-15 EXs for the EAF, but I'm 100% positive it would never give or sell old or brand new F-15s to any country, regardless of its close ties, while they were also purchasing the veritable Su-35S. Is that the same story or is it strictly because of the 6 Rafales ordered instead, like you mentioned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> @Indos ,
> The Su-30s in the MAF are also in a relatively low number like you mentioned and I wanted to ask you, was it the same reason (we really don't know this for sure. but it seems pretty obvious as the EAF quite possibly having cancelled its order of 30-40 Su-35s because they're going to purchase F-15 EXs instead? The US has possibly approved up to 40 F-15 EXs for the EAF, but I'm 100% positive it would never give or sell old or brand new F-15s to any country, regardless of its close ties, while they were also purchasing the veritable Su-35S. Is that the same story or is it strictly because of the 6 Rafales ordered instead, like you mentioned?



MAF ? Do you mean Marocco Air Force ? Since there are Malaysian AF and Myanmar AF as well and many more with initial "M"

We have 16 SU 27/30 and typical squadron we have has 16 fighters in it. Those 3 SU 30 for former F 5 squadron is only in the form of lending the planes from their main squadron in Sulawesi island (Celebes) to mentioned squadron, in order to keep F 5 squadron in East Java alive before new planes (Rafale F3R) arrive.

I see the cancellation of previous SU35 order ( contract has been signed but not yet effective-no down payment yet ) is due to Russian behavior, as US, I believe, has informed secretly nations that close to them about possible Russian invasion on Ukraine in 2021. The timing is exactly the same with the intelligence gathering in US saying about Russian invasion plan which has been already known since middle of 2021.

US will give new F15 EX to Indonesia, the code name is F 15 ID, and the approval is given just after Indonesia contract on 6 Rafale F 3R in early 2022. I see USA doesnt want to be seen as less partner to Indonesia than France in term of offering their capable fighters. France has had another program with Indonesia during the France Defense Minister visit, including possible Scorpene order with the manufacturing done in Indonesia's PT PAL, but concrete conctrac hasnt been signed, something that I see as respond of Australian recent deal with US and Britain that kick out previous France submarine deal with Aussie.

Regarding to possible F 15 EX acquisition for Indonesia. I doubt we are going to buy F 15 EX as I said earlier that our current administration is very economic oriented and prefer to disburse subsidy than to increase weapon acquisition. Their previous deal with Russia with SU35 order for 11 planes had also shown this tendency. At that time Prabowo hasnt become our defense minister. The contenders were F16 Block 70 and SU 35, the reason SU 35 is picked is mainly due to payment will be made in barter over half of the total amount of contract ( economic reason and preference on Indonesia's own product ).

This administration (Jokowi as the center of power), as I see, is also very pro of local industry. It can be easily seen in their first term administration defense procurement realization ( 2014-2019). I also see them ( particularly Jokowi, Planning Minister, SOE Minister, and Finance Minister) prefer KF21 program and keep ordering Rafale at very minimum order ( 6 at the mean time ), contrast with their own Defense Minister, Prabowo Subianto.

Once again to clear many misconception that I see in many international medias with lack of deep of Indonesian politics knowledge, It is wrong to see Prabowo statement as our administration statemen, what he said is not necessarily alligned with Jokowi main team policy within Jokowi administration. Dont forget, Prabowo was a previous contender of our President Election in both 2014 and 2019 Presidential elections and has become Jokowi rival for at least 5 years.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Don’t you think more warfare related courses should be provided in civil Egyptian universities? Perhaps they must also be well connected to the Military and its industry?
I’m devastated by the lack of courses that would make Engineers capable of conceptualizing military vehicles and weapons...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> Don’t you think more warfare related courses should be provided in civil Egyptian universities? Perhaps they must also be well connected to the Military and its industry?
> I’m devastated by the lack of courses that would make Engineers capable of conceptualizing military vehicles and weapons...


My uncle was picked by the military from alexandria universty for his outstanding marks in engineering. The offer was handed to him but he refused to join the military because he didnt want the life style. It wouldve been way better for him than what he is in now. Theres such a small minority who would love working for the military they are notrious for not giving any valuable reward equal to the work youve done since sadat's era


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> It's YPR-765/AIFV, very common IFV in Egyptian army. They were purchased in late 90s from Netherlands (YPR-765) and Belgium (AIFV).
> View attachment 830620
> .


It looks like that Egyptian army begin to distribute Maadi polymer Rifle to the soldier (the soldier behind the turret)


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> MAF ? Do you mean Marocco Air Force ?



No, come on! lol Of course I was referring to the Malaysian Air Force and just used the acronyms to refer to it lol. Why would I ever bring in the Moroccan air force, my brother LOL?!



Indos said:


> Regarding to possible F 15 EX acquisition for Indonesia. I doubt we are going to buy F 15 EX as I said earlier that our current administration is very economic oriented and prefer to disburse subsidy than to increase weapon acquisition.



I think the EX is really the base design for all future F-15s, whether they be for Qatar, Indonesia or Egypt. If the Egyptian ones come through, they're probably label them as F-15EG or something like that but underneath all the labels, it will be an EX model with possibly a few certain features custom tailored for and at the EAF's request. This same is probably going to be done for Indonesia and was done for Qatar. Not sure about the Saudi S model, but my guess is that it also is pretty close to the EX.

Besides being a very handsome aircraft with the camo scheme (looks a bit familiar, don't it? lol)...






---it seems identical to the EX even when you check out all the avionics and built-in systems etc.








Indos said:


> We have 16 SU 27/30 and typical squadron we have has 16 fighters in it. Those 3 SU 30 for former F 5 squadron is only in the form of lending the planes from their main squadron in Sulawesi island (Celebes) to mentioned squadron, in order to keep F 5 squadron in East Java alive before new planes (Rafale F3R) arrive.
> 
> I see the cancellation of previous SU35 order ( contract has been signed but not yet effective-no down payment yet ) is due to Russian behavior, as US, I believe, has informed secretly nations that close to them about possible Russian invasion on Ukraine in 2021. The timing is exactly the same with the intelligence gathering in US saying about Russian invasion plan which has been already known since middle of 2021.
> 
> US will give new F15 EX to Indonesia, the code name is F 15 ID, and the approval is given just after Indonesia contract on 6 Rafale F 3R in early 2022. I see USA doesnt want to be seen as less partner to Indonesia than France in term of offering their capable fighters. France has had another program with Indonesia during the France Defense Minister visit, including possible Scorpene order with the manufacturing done in Indonesia's PT PAL, but concrete conctrac hasnt been signed, something that I see as respond of Australian recent deal with US and Britain that kick out previous France submarine deal with Aussie.
> 
> Regarding to possible F 15 EX acquisition for Indonesia. I doubt we are going to buy F 15 EX as I said earlier that our current administration is very economic oriented and prefer to disburse subsidy than to increase weapon acquisition. Their previous deal with Russia with SU35 order for 11 planes had also shown this tendency. At that time Prabowo hasnt become our defense minister. The contenders were F16 Block 70 and SU 35, the reason SU 35 is picked is mainly due to payment will be made in barter over half of the total amount of contract ( economic reason and preference on Indonesia's own product ).
> 
> This administration (Jokowi as the center of power), as I see, is also very pro of local industry. It can be easily seen in their first term administration defense procurement realization ( 2014-2019). I also see them ( particularly Jokowi, Planning Minister, SOE Minister, and Finance Minister) prefer KF21 program and keep ordering Rafale at very minimum order ( 6 at the mean time ), contrast with their own Defense Minister, Prabowo Subianto.
> 
> Once again to clear many misconception that I see in many international medias with lack of deep of Indonesian politics knowledge, It is wrong to see Prabowo statement as our administration statemen, what he said is not necessarily alligned with Jokowi main team policy within Jokowi administration. Dont forget, Prabowo was a previous contender of our President Election in both 2014 and 2019 Presidential elections and has become Jokowi rival for at least 5 years.



Very cool. Thanks for taking the time and writing all that information. It's interesting how the MALAYSIAN lol air force is interested in pretty much the same fighters as the EAF. From the Rafales to the Su-35s to the F-15s and even F-16s to some degree. The only one missing seems to be the MiG-29/35!



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512423950579556355
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512426435310493697
> Strange that he said we have French MMP when we didn't see photos of them in our inventory.



Russians seem to have noticed ISIS' use of Toyotas and saw some advantage to using them Ukraine as well.

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Indos said:


> Indonesia just order 6 Rafale. 36 Rafales are part of LOI but in my opinion is unlikely to happen. I see possibility for Rafale Indonesian order is just 6 until 12 planes and the next order in my opinion will likely to take place in new administration (2025-2029) and it would likely Rafale F4 as for 6 planes we bought this year is F3R version. The order will likely take place just to complete the number of plane into 12-16 planes, which is the normal number of planes for 1 squadron in Indonesia.
> 
> Many dont understand Indonesian politics and needs. Those 6 Rafale order is just a replacement of previous SU 35 order, it has the same amount of money, 1.1 billion USD, and will be financed with foreign loan.
> 
> Jokowi administration is very conservative in relation to defense acquisition, only very essential order will be conducted, like this Rafale F3R for 6 planes since it is intended to fill previous F 5 squadron in Iswahyudi base, Madiun, where all of 12 F 5 planes have already been grounded. The squadron get 3 SU 30 from other squadron in order to keep the squadron alive.
> 
> You need to differentiate between our Minister of Defense wants with overall Jokowi administration wants. Unlike Egypt which is governed by Military government, Indonesia is governed by civilian government where economy become very very important part of overall decision making process in doing any government procurement.
> 
> Basically our Rafale hasnt been made yet since even the money hasnt been given by our finance minister despite the contract for 6 planes have been signed. I see second semester of 2022 where the money will be given, this is the behavior of our Finance Minister, Sri Mulyani, even for submarine production facility for state owned PT PAL, she gives the money in the end of 2021 despite the program has been agreed since the end of 2020. She should have given the money in early 2021, but she didnt do it despite our budget is very healthy in 2021 and exceed previous expectation that make finance minister issued much less government bond than the previous plan.


I know that an amount of the budget has been allocated for development, but why so far the frame has not been put into effect, even though the Genoa basins have been completed?

The Rafale is not a problem for Indonesia, because it will eventually reach the required number. Indonesia is waiting for development. F4.1. Only development is continuing. I follow the ambitious plan of the Navy and Air Force of the Indonesian Army. It is excellent, but it needs time, not a little.


----------



## Indos

joker87 said:


> I know that an amount of the budget has been allocated for development, but why so far the frame has not been put into effect, even though the Genoa basins have been completed?
> 
> The Rafale is not a problem for Indonesia, because it will eventually reach the required number. Indonesia is waiting for development. F4.1. Only development is continuing. I follow the ambitious plan of the Navy and Air Force of the Indonesian Army. It is excellent, but it needs time, not a little.



What do you mean of Genoa basin ?

Rafale is expensive and this is of course a problem for Indonesia. As I said earlier that our current administration is very economic centric, even since Soeharto take the power in 1968, Indonesia since then is always putting economic development as number one, unlike during Soekarno period. Later on, after the 1997-1998 financial crisis, the prudent economic policy is always our number one priority and this is why we start capping the budget deficit no more than 3 %. Before 2020 as a Pandemic year, the budget deficit tends to be around 2 % of GDP.

The reason of why we keep buying 6 Rafale is due to fill former F 5 squadron as I have earlier said. Previously it should be SU 35 who fill the squadron. It is already a dire needs of our Air Force. Any way those 6 planes will only be arrived around 2026-2027, depending on how quick our finance minister make the contract effective by paying the down payment which she hasnt done until now.


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> Very cool. Thanks for taking the time and writing all that information. It's interesting how the MALAYSIAN lol air force is interested in pretty much the same fighters as the EAF. From the Rafales to the Su-35s to the F-15s and even F-16s to some degree. The only one missing seems to be the MiG-29/35!



Your welcome,

Actually I never heard Malaysia is interested with F 15. Malaysia instead has 8 F 18 and it had for some years some Mig 29 planes that later being grounded. They also dont have F 16. 

Currently Malaysia Air Force is not really ambitious, they will only buy new MRCA after 2026 and currently is going to order LCA for 16-18 planes which likely to be FA 50 from Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Indos said:


> What do you mean of Genoa basin ?
> 
> Rafale is expensive and this is of course a problem for Indonesia. As I said earlier that our current administration is very economic centric, even since Soeharto take the power in 1968, Indonesia since then is always putting economic development as number one, unlike during Soekarno period. Later on, after the 1997-1998 financial crisis, the prudent economic policy is always our number one priority and this is why we start capping the budget deficit no more than 3 %. Before 2020 as a Pandemic year, the budget deficit tends to be around 2 % of GDP.
> 
> The reason of why we keep buying 6 Rafale is due to fill former F 5 squadron as I have earlier said. Previously it should be SU 35 who fill the squadron. It is already a dire needs of our Air Force. Any way those 6 planes will only be arrived around 2026-2027, depending on how quick our finance minister make the contract effective by paying the down payment which she hasnt done until now.


In the sense that the docks after the exit of frame 9 from the docks and the expiry of the Qatar orders, it became clear that the Indonesian order from Pergamini did not enter into force. Do you have news about it?


----------



## Ghostkiller

I have a question why Egyptian army can't reverse engineer equipments and weapons. Like ATGM, Missile (cruise missile like iranians with Noor cruise missile which is a copy of the Chinese C-802 anti-ship missile) etc... We did it with the Tayer El Sabah a copy of S-75 Dvina missile (SAM-2).
Sometimes we have to reverse engineer to advance our defense industry.


----------



## Indos

joker87 said:


> In the sense that the docks after the exit of frame 9 from the docks and the expiry of the Qatar orders, it became clear that the Indonesian order from Pergamini did not enter into force. Do you have news about it?



Oh, Ok, do you mean FREMM right ?

Indonesian order for 6 FREEM is still in LOI level, many international media don't know it. It hasnt yet been backed by our Finance Minister until now. April is the month where many defense acquisition programs will get screened by our Finance Minister. We should wait for another weeks to see the progress on this one and also other LOI/MOU level signing in Indonesia's defense procurement program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I have a question why Egyptian army can't reverse engineer equipments and weapons. Like ATGM, Missile (cruise missile like iranians with Noor cruise missile which is a copy of the Chinese C-802 anti-ship missile) etc... We did it with the Tayer El Sabah a copy of S-75 Dvina missile (SAM-2).
> Sometimes we have to reverse engineer to advance our defense industry.



Who says they can't ya Basha? Don't listen to those jealous turks like m&m or whatever his name is. Egypt choses to do it the legal way and that is with ToT in almost all cases. They also have a ton of indigenous products with original designs like radars, IFVs, MRAPs, and of course, as you aptly noticed, they're really getting into drones, and have started manufacturing several locally designed UAVs, among many other military products.

A lot of the items that they would be interested in reverse engineering or copying the design are equipment built by important and friendly allies. They have a certain diplomatic stance they abide by as to never cheat and steal from any of these important and friendly allies.



Indos said:


> Oh, Ok, do you mean FREMM right ?
> 
> Indonesian order for 6 FREEM is still in LOI level, many international media don't know it. It hasnt yet been backed by our Finance Minister until now. April is the month where many defense acquisition programs will get screened by our Finance Minister. We should wait for another weeks to see the progress on this one and also other LOI/MOU level signing in Indonesia's defense procurement program.



Hey my friend, take a look at this thread if you haven't seen if already and let the OP know if you're interested. I think you would make the Shokran gazeelan.





__





Moderation for Arab Section PDF


Salam and belated Eid Mubarak to all Arab members of PDF. If there are any moderation requirements on the Arab Section at PDF then instead of hitting back please report it and tag me to handle it. We're looking at inducting an Arab moderator too but until that's done please let me know as I'll...



defence.pk





@jaibi . we'll wait to hear from @Indos if he's interested in taking on this responsibility. I think he would make the best moderator for the Arab section because of many positive attributes he has as well as the incredible level of military knowledge he possesses.


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey my friend, would you be interested in becoming the moderator for the Arab Militaries Forum section? One of the staff members opened up a thread looking for volunteers and I think you would be an excellent choice. But only if you would welcome it and not have it forced on you. Send me a PM and let me know either way, pls, so I can recommend you on that thread or leave it alone if you're not interested. Shokran gazeelan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderation for Arab Section PDF
> 
> 
> Salam and belated Eid Mubarak to all Arab members of PDF. If there are any moderation requirements on the Arab Section at PDF then instead of hitting back please report it and tag me to handle it. We're looking at inducting an Arab moderator too but until that's done please let me know as I'll...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jaibi . we'll wait to hear from @Indos if he's interested in taking on this responsibility. I think he would make the best moderator for the Arab section because of many positive attributes he has as well as the incredible level of military knowledge he possesses.



Bro, I have been asked by Webmaster to be moderator in Indonesia/Far East section last year but I refuse....

At the mean time, I prefer not to be moderator of any section in PDF........

Thank you for your endorsement by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> Bro, I have been asked by Webmaster to be moderator in Indonesia/Far East section last year but I refuse....
> 
> At the mean time, I prefer not to be moderator of any section in PDF........
> 
> Thank you for your endorsement by the way



No worries, completely understandable.

A new pic of the first MEKO A200 getting ready to be delivered very soon. Nice top view from a drone or something else but gives you a great look at the deck setup.

@The SC , check it out ya m3alem especially the VLS hatches. There's 32 of them and their versatility will be tremendous as far as flexibility not only between Aster 15 & 30, but according to some info out there, SSMs as well! Double click image for large high res.







Egyptian Navy MEKO A200 frigate ENS Al-Aziz (904) fitted with Thales ALTESSE-H CESM & COMINT, Mirador Mk2 EO system, as well as a newly added modular point atop the hangar, which appears to be for a CIWS platform installation such as the Phalanx.
Courtesy of Mr. Mahmoud Gamal.












.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Leonardo and LACROIX sign a cooperation agreement in the naval countermeasures sector - Naval News


Leonardo and LACROIX have signed a strategic agreement which will see the partners working together to develop and integrate solutions in the naval countermeasures sector...




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

You probably already know abt this but do u reckon they already made a stealth cruise missile with this insane range of it?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> You probably already know abt this but do u reckon they already made a stealth cruise missile with this insane range of it?


The problem is that we didn't see it and it is just a rumor. So maybe we didn't do it in the first place.
And which platform we will launch this cruise missile? I don't think that USA will accept to launch it on our F-16 fleet.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that we didn't see it and it is just a rumor. So maybe we didn't do it in the first place.
> And which platform we will launch this cruise missile? I don't think that USA will accept to launch it on our F-16 fleet.


I dont think america will be too happy when we expose a 2000km ranged stealth cruise missile. Well launch it from the ground as it is or from a c-130 it can carry 5-7 in its bay cant it?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I dont think america will be too happy when we expose a 2000km ranged stealth cruise missile. Well launch it from the ground as it is or from a c-130 it can carry 5-7 in its bay cant it?


Something like the CIA and Pentagon would know because we bought from them the drone. I hope it is true.
We have to have our own cruise missile we can't rely on other. The greek cruise missile project (hsc-1 makedon) was cancelled i think @Foinikas . UAE still develloping. Turkey have the SOM cruise missile, Israel have Delilah (missile) and Iran have Ya-Ali (missile) and Soumar (missile). Critical weapons like cruise missile must be produce locally because it is an important factor so one can embargo us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Something like the CIA and Pentagon would know because we bought from them the drone. I hope it is true.
> We have to have our own cruise missile we can't rely on other. The greek cruise missile project (hsc-1 makedon) was cancelled i think @Foinikas . UAE still develloping. Turkey have the SOM cruise missile, Israel have Delilah (missile) and Iran have Ya-Ali (missile) and Soumar (missile). Critical weapons like cruise missile must be produce locally because it is an important factor so one can embargo us.


Why and how would they know? I think they already did convert and as usual that file will be put under the table and wont go out to the media


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Why and how would they know? I think they already did convert and as usual that file will be put under the table and wont go out to the media


Like when they knew that we were making Ballistic Missile with Iraq and Argentina, we including Egypt got caught.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Hydration said:


> You probably already know abt this but do u reckon they already made a stealth cruise missile with this insane range of it?


Let’s agree to share videos that have references/sources mentioned, the guy is jumping to conclusions and has the usual propagandish tone.
I’d really like to know the source, based on which, he states Egypt launched Scarabs into southern Israel in 2003.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> The greek cruise missile project (hsc-1 makedon) was cancelled i think


Think it was cancelled for sure by now. Greece doesn't have the money required to pursue that especially back 5-10 years ago.


Ghostkiller said:


> UAE still develloping


It is in very early development and it will be as advanced as Western, and Eastern cruise missile once the variants with IR seekers, and Terrain mapping are complete. The air frame is also stealthy, at least much more than Tomahawks, or Kalibrs and likely comparable to Storm Shadow, and JASSM.

They are also likely developing an indigenous turbojet for use in both this and their other project.


Ghostkiller said:


> Like when they knew that we were making Ballistic Missile with Iraq and Argentina, we including Egypt got caught.


Problem is that Western, and Israeli intelligence is very good at what they do.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Hydration said:


> Why and how would they know? I think they already did convert and as usual that file will be put under the table and wont go out to the media


Without test firing any development is incomplete, any test firing is very likely to be discovered by intelligence services with access to satellites and radars.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Let’s agree to share videos that have references/sources mentioned, the guy is jumping to conclusions and has the usual propagandish tone.


That's why I don't always take them seriously. Doing every day video about the military, that shows that they aren't reliable. If all rumors are true then we are the best army itw every day we are doing a deal hahahah.


Philip the Arab said:


> It is in very early development and it will be as advanced as Western, and Eastern cruise missile once the variants with IR seekers, and Terrain mapping are complete. The air frame is also stealthy, at least much more than Tomahawks, or Kalibrs and likely comparable to Storm Shadow, and JASSM.


My problem is that we can't rely always on UAE. We must have our advanced military industries like to produce A2S missile S2S missile etc... In times of war, first you must rely on yourself because you don't know if your allies will help you.
For example, I love UAE etc.. But they helped Abiy Ahmed with drones missiles etc.. to eliminate TPLF rebels when MBZ knows very well our problem with them because the dam. So that's why you must do everything .


ARCH٤R said:


> Without test firing any development is incomplete, any test firing is very likely to be discovered by intelligence services with access to satellites and radars.


I think you can do underground firing test but not sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Like when they knew that we were making Ballistic Missile with Iraq and Argentina, we including Egypt got caught.


even if caught i dont know how will they punish us its hard now with the full support of the gulf with maintnence facilities and produces parts for the f16


ARCH٤R said:


> Let’s agree to share videos that have references/sources mentioned, the guy is jumping to conclusions and has the usual propagandish tone.
> I’d really like to know the source, based on which, he states Egypt launched Scarabs into southern Israel in 2003.











The U.S. Sold This Unique Stealth Drone Called 'Scarab' To Egypt In The 1980s


The Egyptians never even unboxed most of the unmanned aircraft, which were state-of-the-art for their time, but they may still be flying some of them.




www.thedrive.com













Egypt's spy drones spook Israel


Ahmad Maher El Sayed, the Egyptian foreign minister, is expected to be taken to task during a visit to Israel this week, his first for two years. Israeli sources claim that the flights contravene a




www.thetimes.co.uk




he mentioned these sources i searched them up


ARCH٤R said:


> Without test firing any development is incomplete, any test firing is very likely to be discovered by intelligence services with access to satellites and radars.


yeah and we dont know ever if they will expose them if they detect which is hard considering this is a stealth design but satelites can sure do the work

its future unclear and uncertain might meet the museum sooner or lster or be upgraded if they see an opportunity of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

her most likely next destination is a museum unless they have other plans hidden under the table

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt can do everything itself it just needs funding and perseverance. Someone needs to start a private company and focus on these fields.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt can do everything itself it just needs funding and perseverance. Someone needs to start a private company and focus on these fields.


Money also. The problem is that our private company isn't that competitive or underused. Companies need competition to bear the best out of their fruits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> even if caught i dont know how will they punish us its hard now with the full support of the gulf with maintnence facilities and produces parts for the f16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Sold This Unique Stealth Drone Called 'Scarab' To Egypt In The 1980s
> 
> 
> The Egyptians never even unboxed most of the unmanned aircraft, which were state-of-the-art for their time, but they may still be flying some of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedrive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt's spy drones spook Israel
> 
> 
> Ahmad Maher El Sayed, the Egyptian foreign minister, is expected to be taken to task during a visit to Israel this week, his first for two years. Israeli sources claim that the flights contravene a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetimes.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he mentioned these sources i searched them up
> 
> yeah and we dont know ever if they will expose them if they detect which is hard considering this is a stealth design but satelites can sure do the work
> 
> its future unclear and uncertain might meet the museum sooner or lster or be upgraded if they see an opportunity of it


Here is a comprehensive article about the Scarab also known as the Model 324, specifically to meet Egyptian requirements:​
The U.S. Sold This Unique Stealth Drone Called ‘Scarab’ To Egypt In The 1980s​






https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...tealth-recon-drone-called-scarab-in-the-1980s


*A Land-Attack Cruise Missile version of Scarab was considered in the US..*






http://stargazer2006.online.fr/unmanned/pages/scarab2.htm


"Feasibility of Third World advanced ballistic and cruise missile threat" study (NDIA)
http://www.fas.org/irp/threat/missile/ADA377356.pdf


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> Let’s agree to share videos that have references/sources mentioned, the guy is jumping to conclusions and has the usual propagandish tone.
> I’d really like to know the source, based on which, he states Egypt launched Scarabs into southern Israel in 2003.


She has already filmed over Jerusalem and the Negev


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Money also. The problem is that our private company isn't that competitive or underused. Companies need competition to bear the best out of their fruits.


i miht as well sart my company as a 16 year old if no one is willing lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Something like the CIA and Pentagon would know because we bought from them the drone. I hope it is true.
> We have to have our own cruise missile we can't rely on other. The greek cruise missile project (hsc-1 makedon) was cancelled i think @Foinikas . UAE still develloping. Turkey have the SOM cruise missile, Israel have Delilah (missile) and Iran have Ya-Ali (missile) and Soumar (missile). Critical weapons like cruise missile must be produce locally because it is an important factor so one can embargo us.


We've had a lot of military projects since the '80s,that were cancelled. Anti-tank missiles,cruise missiles,IFVs like the Kentaurus,modified APCs,the Artemis 30 was only produced in small numbers,our own UAVs and more recently,the two great rifles designed by a very experienced gunsmith for the domestic assault rifle program,were not only not adopted by the Army,but the whole thing was suddenly abandoned. 

It's always political and financial interests that undermine the Hellenic Defence Industry. Sometimes they say "It's too expensive" and other times they just buy American and German equipment...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> We've had a lot of military projects since the '80s,that were cancelled. Anti-tank missiles,cruise missiles,IFVs like the Kentaurus,modified APCs,the Artemis 30 was only produced in small numbers,our own UAVs and more recently,the two great rifles designed by a very experienced gunsmith for the domestic assault rifle program,were not only not adopted by the Army,but the whole thing was suddenly abandoned.
> 
> It's always political and financial interests that undermine the Hellenic Defence Industry. Sometimes they say "It's too expensive" and other times they just buy American and German equipment...


And whoever told you that it did not enter mass production after it was entered and in excellent numbers also does not mean that it did not appear, that is, that it did not enter


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> i miht as well sart my company as a 16 year old if no one is willing lol


How old are you hahahahaha



Foinikas said:


> the two great rifles designed by a very experienced gunsmith for the domestic assault rifle program


Which rifles?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> How old are you hahahahaha


He’s 16


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> He’s 16


So we are both young hahaha. I am 20 and you ?


----------



## Foinikas

joker87 said:


> And whoever told you that it did not enter mass production after it was entered and in excellent numbers also does not mean that it did not appear, that is, that it did not enter
> View attachment 833735
> View attachment 833736
> View attachment 833737
> View attachment 833738


Silah el Yunan,la min Misr


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> So we are both young hahaha. I am 20 and you ?


I’m 18


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Silah el Yunan,la min Misr


Greece, all we have cooperated with are only some monitoring systems and binoculars
As for anything else, there is no source



Philip the Arab said:


> I’m 18

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Silah el Yunan,la min Misr


Is there new military domestic project for the Greek Armed Forces?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Which rifles?


These rifles that have been made by one of the best gunsmiths in Greece specifically for the national rifle contest and in a weird case,the police consficated them. For some reason,there are people in the government or Army who don't do anything about the national rifle contest and ignore the whole thing.








Ghostkiller said:


> Is there new military domestic project for the Greek Armed Forces?


Yes,there are a lot. From MRAP vehicles to Laser systems against aircraft and drones and UAVs. But nobody in the government actually does something serious about it. 

Check this out and you'll see what I mean:









Impressive participation of Greek defence companies at DEFEA - Defea


Underscores the importance of this first international exhibition.




defea.gr


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> For some reason,there are people in the government or Army who don't do anything about the national rifle contest and ignore the whole thing.


Sadly it is called corruption I think

The right assault rifle, the brown one, is so sexy hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Let’s agree to share videos that have references/sources mentioned, the guy is jumping to conclusions and has the usual propagandish tone.
> I’d really like to know the source, based on which, he states Egypt launched Scarabs into southern Israel in 2003.



Totally agree with that. It always rubbed me the wrong way when unsubstantiated information is just blasted out there without showing some legitimate source of that information, especially when it is surprising and of high value info.

You can even legitimize it by saying "there was a rumor that so & so happened back then," or "some locals reported seeing Israeli jets flying over the Delta but we haven't been able to substantiate that information" etc. So many ways to be sure that if there is no source, you try to at least mention that it's not 100% corroborated.

Now this fella is either connected to the military and has clearance to drop all this information or is just taking a huge chance and walking a very tight line. Either way, he puts out so much info without really crediting any source (besides some military generals said this, or it was announced at EDEX, or a bunch of goofy guys on a Pakistani military forum said this LOL that it might be a good idea for him to list all his sources at the end of each video. Kind of like credits at the end of a documentary or even a movie.



joker87 said:


>



Honestly, I've never been a big fan of "decoys" of any kind. Especially ones for fighter jets like chaff and flares. I like the concept of the towed decoy on the Eurofighter Typhoon, I just don't know how effective it is, even more so on jamming torpedoes like this thing! I hope I am wrong.

The incoming missiles are just way too fast and push much higher Gs than the larger and slower targets they're trying to defeat. I think the only ones that stand the slightly better are flares against IR-guided missiles. But even those probably have to be dispensed in huge amounts to attract a super fast missile away from its originally intended target. The chances of running out of flares vs the number of possible incoming enemy missiles is much greater. 

Then when I see a jamming torpedo like this one on the MEKOs against submarine or ship-fired torpedoes, I think the same thing TBH and think they're better off with a missile to destroy it in this case lol.

Even better and more cost-effective would just be a simple CIWS. Just like they used with the surface system for incoming anti-ship or cruise missiles, they can use them on torpedoes, and it seems like they would be more successful than trying to jam them with another torpedo or missile look-alike.

Everything has to be complicated and expensive these days. Why? Simple is almost always better. Incoming torpedoes are always very visible from the deck of the ship and not too deep that they could receive a barrage of 7.62 x 39 and do the trick. 1,000 rounds or even 2,000 would seem more effective and certainly less expensive, just like the Phalanx does for incoming surface & air threats. It seems that would be much better than trying to hit it with a missile or torpedo. Heck throw a net at it or even do just enough to change its trajectory and have it miss the ship entirely. I just think there probably is a lot better, simpler and less expensive solutions to that type of threat than shooting a $120,000 jamming missile plus $600,000 worth of associated equipment.


The SC said:


> Here is a comprehensive article about the Scarab also known as the Model 324, specifically to meet Egyptian requirements:​
> The U.S. Sold This Unique Stealth Drone Called ‘Scarab’ To Egypt In The 1980s​
> View attachment 833731
> 
> 
> https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zo...tealth-recon-drone-called-scarab-in-the-1980s
> 
> 
> *A Land-Attack Cruise Missile version of Scarab was considered in the US..*
> 
> View attachment 833732
> 
> 
> http://stargazer2006.online.fr/unmanned/pages/scarab2.htm
> 
> 
> "Feasibility of Third World advanced ballistic and cruise missile threat" study (NDIA)
> http://www.fas.org/irp/threat/missile/ADA377356.pdf



We talked about this thing last year and some couldn't believe that they only opened up 9 of the 60 or so units the US supplied Egypt with. Even more surprised that they haven't even opened the carts that they were shipped in! They probably have 12 centimeters of dust on them, sitting in a warehouse for 3-1/2 decades LOL! Crazy.

Then I thought the best thing for them to do with at this point in time is turn those things into kamikaze drones (or like @Hydration or was it @Ghostkiller ? one of those fellas suggested) turn them into cruise missiles (same thing as kamikazes) and fill them with super large quantities of explosives. Then they'll have their own, land-based cruise missiles to accompany the Rafales' SCALPs.

With all the much more sophisticated drones they have in their inventory (and of course with satellites nowadays), UAVs flying recon missions will somewhat become obsolete.

Only states that don't have better options will need to continue using drones for recon, but not Egypt anymore (except maybe for simple and specifically required missions) and if the need does arise, they have many other options that would be much better and less prone for taking a beating and getting destroyed or even lost to the enemy.

These Scarabs have these strong, foam-like airbags, so to speak, LOL, that get deployed from the bottom of the fuselage to absorb the impact of when they land back down on the ground. Way too much of a headache compared to the wheeled and other drones of today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Totally agree with that. It always rubbed me the wrong way when unsubstantiated information is just blasted out there without showing some legitimate source of that information, especially when it is surprising and of high value info.
> 
> You can even legitimize it by saying "there was a rumor that so & so happened back then," or "some locals reported seeing Israeli jets flying over the Delta but we haven't been able to substantiate that information" etc. So many ways to be sure that if there is no source, you try to at least mention that it's not 100% corroborated.
> 
> Now this fella is either connected to the military and has clearance to drop all this information or is just taking a huge chance and walking a very tight line. Either way, he puts out so much info without really crediting any source (besides some military generals said this, or it was announced at EDEX, or a bunch of goofy guys on a Pakistani military forum said this LOL that it might be a good idea for him to list all his sources at the end of each video. Kind of like credits at the end of a documentary or even a movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I've never been a big fan of "decoys" of any kind. Especially ones for fighter jets like chaff and flares. I like the concept of the towed decoy on the Eurofighter Typhoon, I just don't know how effective it is, even more so on jamming torpedoes like this thing! I hope I am wrong.
> 
> The incoming missiles are just way too fast and push much higher Gs than the larger and slower targets they're trying to defeat. I think the only ones that stand the slightly better are flares against IR-guided missiles. But even those probably have to be dispensed in huge amounts to attract a super fast missile away from its originally intended target. The chances of running out of flares vs the number of possible incoming enemy missiles is much greater.
> 
> Then when I see a jamming torpedo like this one on the MEKOs against submarine or ship-fired torpedoes, I think the same thing TBH and think they're better off with a missile to destroy it in this case lol.
> 
> Even better and more cost-effective would just be a simple CIWS. Just like they used with the surface system for incoming anti-ship or cruise missiles, they can use them on torpedoes, and it seems like they would be more successful than trying to jam them with another torpedo or missile look-alike.
> 
> Everything has to be complicated and expensive these days. Why? Simple is almost always better. Incoming torpedoes are always very visible from the deck of the ship and not too deep that they could receive a barrage of 7.62 x 39 and do the trick. 1,000 rounds or even 2,000 would seem more effective and certainly less expensive, just like the Phalanx does for incoming surface & air threats. It seems that would be much better than trying to hit it with a missile or torpedo. Heck throw a net at it or even do just enough to change its trajectory and have it miss the ship entirely. I just think there probably is a lot better, simpler and less expensive solutions to that type of threat than shooting a $120,000 jamming missile plus $600,000 worth of associated equipment.
> 
> 
> We talked about this thing last year and some couldn't believe that they only opened up 9 of the 60 or so units the US supplied Egypt with. Even more surprised that they haven't even opened the carts that they were shipped in! They probably have 12 centimeters of dust on them, sitting in a warehouse for 3-1/2 decades LOL! Crazy.
> 
> Then I thought the best thing for them to do with at this point in time is turn those things into kamikaze drones (or like @Hydration or was it @Ghostkiller ? one of those fellas suggested) turn them into cruise missiles (same thing as kamikazes) and fill them with super large quantities of explosives. Then they'll have their own, land-based cruise missiles to accompany the Rafales' SCALPs.
> 
> With all the much more sophisticated drones they have in their inventory (and of course with satellites nowadays), UAVs flying recon missions will somewhat become obsolete.
> 
> Only states that don't have better options will need to continue using drones for recon, but not Egypt anymore (except maybe for simple and specifically required missions) and if the need does arise, they have many other options that would be much better and less prone for taking a beating and getting destroyed or even lost to the enemy.
> 
> These Scarabs have these strong, foam-like airbags, so to speak, LOL, that get deployed from the bottom of the fuselage to absorb the impact of when they land back down on the ground. Way too much of a headache compared to the wheeled and other drones of today.
> 
> View attachment 833758


They are still to be considered exceptional reconnaissance drones with their 2000 km range and their proven stealth..They are like the F-15s of drones..all the rest are F-16s..LOL

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513949070473183240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514050467285852161

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513949070473183240
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514050467285852161


Who could possibly buy a single car for a deeper look on it lol


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Who could possibly buy a single car for a deeper look on it lol


I think the UAE not us


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I think the UAE not us


maybe


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514015081205579789
intresting.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Does anybody have infos about the Belarusians drones (Burevestnik MB, Busel, Mishen, Yastreb). Those drones will help us to improve our UAV abilities



Hydration said:


> maybe
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514015081205579789
> intresting.....


Those traitors


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Does anybody have infos about the Belarusians drones (Burevestnik MB, Busel, Mishen, Yastreb). Those drones will help us to improve our UAV abilities
> 
> 
> Those traitors


well Thebes-30 is based on yastereb but theres alot of differences spanning from the airframe more steep looking so lower rcs? the engine seems odd as well from the original yastereb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Does anybody have infos about the Belarusians drones (Burevestnik MB, Busel, Mishen, Yastreb). Those drones will help us to improve our UAV abilities
> 
> 
> Those traitors



@The SC opened up a great thread about the cooperation with Belarus and he mentions the UAVs in the first opening post.









The weapon systems that Belarus offered to Egypt with the possibility of technology transfer and local manufacture


1 - The Polonez long-range missile launcher, which is built and is distinguished by its ability to launch missiles, with a range of 50 km and approximately 300 km, guided by the inertial navigation systems and the INS / GPS satellite, with a line margin not exceeding 30 to 45 meters, depending...



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC opened up a great thread about the cooperation with Belarus and he mentions the UAVs in the first opening post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weapon systems that Belarus offered to Egypt with the possibility of technology transfer and local manufacture
> 
> 
> 1 - The Polonez long-range missile launcher, which is built and is distinguished by its ability to launch missiles, with a range of 50 km and approximately 300 km, guided by the inertial navigation systems and the INS / GPS satellite, with a line margin not exceeding 30 to 45 meters, depending...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


I read it multiple times hahahaha because it was so good. But i meant new infos about it.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I read it multiple times hahahaha because it was so good. But i meant new infos about it.


none till this day i dont know what does sisi want from sirbea


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> well Thebes-30 is based on yastereb but theres alot of differences spanning from the airframe more steep looking so lower rcs? the engine seems odd as well from the original yastereb


Or maybe the Burevestnik MB drone. I think it will be a mix between Yastreb and Burevestnik MB. 


Hydration said:


> none till this day i dont know what does sisi want from sirbea


Serbia we can benefit a lot from them like missiles ATGM weapons. Plus Egypt and Serbia signed military cooperation protocol.
Honestly I would prefer to have the ALAS missile mounted on our ST-100 variants. This missile is like Spike.
And Serbia needs a lot of cooperation to enhance their military capabilities. They have a lot of project but not well funded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514232526033805322
Maybe talking about the F-15 deal? or the FM doesn't talk about military stuff?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514232526033805322
> Maybe talking about the F-15 deal? or the FM doesn't talk about military stuff?


eh low possibility


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514232526033805322
> Maybe talking about the F-15 deal? or the FM doesn't talk about military stuff?



Maybe just in passing, but I doubt it. The reason for the meeting is listed in this tweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514340941439586304


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe just in passing, but I doubt it. The reason for the meeting is listed in this tweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514340941439586304


I don't really trust those words hahahaha. They or the every goverment say this to hide what was the real talks. In Libya there is nothing happening so no big chnages.
Honestly f*ck human rights issuess really f*ck them. It is just a repeating disk that we willend to undermine countries like us, KSA etc... The hyprocisy is that there is a lot of HR violations in Israel UAE Qatar even USA hahaha but USA does't talk about or criticize. USA and HR don't match together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't really trust those words hahahaha. They or the every goverment say this to hide what was the real talks. In Libya there is nothing happening so no big chnages.
> Honestly f*ck human rights issuess really f*ck them. It is just a repeating disk that we willend to undermine countries like us, KSA etc... The hyprocisy is that there is a lot of HR violations in Israel UAE Qatar even USA hahaha but USA does't talk about or criticize. USA and HR don't match together.



Very true walAhi kalamak mazbout awi. The only thing I disagree with is the reference to Libya; there's always something going on there lol. It might be a bit quiet ATM but that's because of the tremendous monitoring effort being done by Egypt's intelligence service and the army on the border as well as sea keeping things in check, not to mention all the surveillance flights they're doing etc. 

They're also going through an election process, aren't they? And Sisi asked for something to do with the elections in Libya to take place in Cairo. I forget what it was exactly but it was a very important part of the election process. Plus some of the naval assets performing naval security are shared with the US as well.

I've had enough of the human rights excuse also. I think they've milked that beyond the realities on the ground, not to mention the constant labeling and fear mongering of Egypt being the aggressor and how the neighbors are always worried about it getting advanced weapons because it will attack Israel - did they actually stop for a minute and think who has attacked whom in the history of the Arab/Israeli conflict? Israel attacked Egypt twice and tried to steal its land both times, while Egypt takes the constant blame for being the untrustworthy enemy!? They must think the world is stupid, yet most play along with that absurdity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Very true walAhi kalamak mazbout awi. The only thing I disagree with is the reference to Libya; there's always something going on there lol. It might be a bit quiet ATM but that's because of the tremendous monitoring effort being done by Egypt's intelligence service and the army on the border as well as sea keeping things in check, not to mention all the surveillance flights they're doing etc.
> 
> They're also going through an election process, aren't they? And Sisi asked for something to do with the elections in Libya to take place in Cairo. I forget what it was exactly but it was a very important part of the election process. Plus some of the naval assets performing naval security are shared with the US as well.
> 
> I've had enough of the human rights excuse also. I think they've milked that beyond the realities on the ground, not to mention the constant labeling and fear mongering of Egypt being the aggressor and how the neighbors are always worried about it getting advanced weapons because it will attack Israel - did they actually stop for a minute and think who has attacked whom in the history of the Arab/Israeli conflict? Israel attacked Egypt twice and tried to steal its land both times, while Egypt takes the constant blame for being the untrustworthy enemy!? They must think the world is stupid, yet most play along with that absurdity.


The other hypocrisy is that sometimes USA are attacking Egypt about Egypt HR abuses based on HR Watch Amnesty but when those NGO attack Israel saying that Israel is an apartheid state etc.. the americans always say that those reports isn't compatible and not matching our investigations. I remember Ned Price said what I said exatly.Even egyptians (the poorest ones which sadly represent a large portion of our population) don't even care about the freedom of speech etc.. they care only how they bring bread to their families everyday. Only the educated ones (like us alhamdulillah) care about them because we have western influence. So thus, USA don't give a shit about the HR of a population unless this country is against their agendas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488660042186436612

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514696076892196875
There is a big chance that the warship was destroyed by Neptune anti-ship missiles.

We must produce our own anti-ship missiles. We can't wait until HAS-250 anti-ship missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514696076892196875
> There is a big chance that the warship was destroyed by Neptune anti-ship missiles.
> 
> We must produce our own anti-ship missiles. We can't wait until HAS-250 anti-ship missiles.


Russians are incapable, missiles of this type against Western ships would have failed.

HAS-250 is not that capable either, modern day you need a sea skimming missile with a stealthy airframe and an autonomous targeting system.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514696076892196875
> There is a big chance that the warship was destroyed by Neptune anti-ship missiles.
> 
> We must produce our own anti-ship missiles. We can't wait until HAS-250 anti-ship missiles.


no it was not sunk nor it was disabled it returned to crimea on its own and now headed to russia for repairs


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> no it was not sunk nor it was disabled it returned to crimea on its own and now headed to russia for repairs


It sunk according to Russian MoD


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> It sunk according to Russian MoD


russian mod said there were fires and succesfully put out and crew was evacuated and moskava returned to sevastpol

oh no it sank while being towed.....

wow nice job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> russian mod said there were fires and succesfully put out and crew was evacuated and moskava returned to sevastpol
> 
> oh no it sank while being towed.....
> 
> wow nice job


Shows that even one or two hits from cruise missile can spell the end for large ships. Moskva was 12k tons which is a huge ship and sunk from only two cruise missiles with 150kg warheads.


----------



## Hydration

my question is where was her air defences

thats such a loss i loved that ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> my question is where was her air defences
> 
> thats such a loss i loved that ship


Incapable because Russians as a whole have performed horribly during this conflict.


----------



## Hydration

speaking of ships apparently ENS al galala is sailing towards italy for some reason maybe to complete its armament maybe thats why fincanteri was the headline sponsor of edex 2021 and not dassault or NAVAL group


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Incapable because Russians as a whole have performed horribly during this conflict.


They have performed f*cking HORRIBLY. But the thing is that they can continue because they have all resources (human, tanks, apc, ifv, oil etc...) so they most at least won something in this war. The russians will not retreat without any "victory". Sinking Moskva is a huge blow for the Russian Navy but they will respond aggressively so more civilians death.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> They have performed f*cking HORRIBLY. But the thing is that they can continue because they have all resources (human, tanks, apc, ifv, oil etc...) so they most at least won something in this war. The russians will not retreat without any "victory". Sinking Moskva is a huge blow for the Russian Navy but they will respond aggressively so more civilians death.


You can expect goverment places in kiev to be bombed out of revenge

iam so disapointed about the horible play the russians did westren information aid and weapons aid was too much for them


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> You can expect goverment places in kiev to be bombed out of revenge


Maybe but I am sure they will respond aggressively. They will not let it go unpunished.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> speaking of ships apparently ENS al galala is sailing towards italy for some reason maybe to complete its armament maybe thats why fincanteri was the headline sponsor of edex 2021 and not dassault or NAVAL group



The Galala should've been loaded since it was already commissioned and active in the Italian Navy and have its full complement of weapons. I'm thinking if anything, it should be the Bernees that might not be completely filled up with its weapons since that one came off the production line and they might not have completed its weapons package. Could also be the land attack missiles that would need to have their VLS opened up and serviceable for missiles? You could very well be right on that account.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> The Galala should've been loaded since it was already commissioned and active in the Italian Navy and have its full complement of weapons. I'm thinking if anything, it should be the Bernees that might not be completely filled up with its weapons since that one came off the production line and they might not have completed its weapons package. Could also be the land attack missiles that would need to have their VLS opened up and serviceable for missiles? You could very well be right on that account.


I was the one who talked about it in the Italian forum
The armament deals are separate from the supply of the dismantled systems, and the company bears an amount of 145 million euros to manufacture and install them on Galala and Berenice, and it began in Galala because it is the first to enter the service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

I swear to God the egyptians are the most funniest people in the world.
I saw a comment on twitter saying : "Putin is supposed to ask to join NATO to protect it from Ukraine"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514709409565450251

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Just casualy waiting for egypt to be self sufficient

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Just casualy waiting for egypt to be self sufficient


It will take at least more than 10 years to be sufficient sadly. All that because Mubarak decided during f*cking 30 years to neglect our industry and our army because he didn't upset USA. He only used the military aid to uprgrade the army. Meno lellah w allah yerhamo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> It will take at least more than 10 years to be sufficient sadly. All that because Mubarak decided during f*cking 30 years to neglect our industry and our army because he didn't upset USA. He only used the military aid to uprgrade the army. Meno lellah w allah yerhamo


...Not like Sisi’s government is doing its best...


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> ...Not like Sisi’s government is doing its best...


Azdak?


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> I was the one who talked about it in the Italian forum
> The armament deals are separate from the supply of the dismantled systems, and the company bears an amount of 145 million euros to manufacture and install them on Galala and Berenice, and it began in Galala because it is the first to enter the service


what are they iinstalling

man the berghamini is just good looking and heavily armed with jammers just look at it its like a floating data center with missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Azdak?


Ya3ny compared to our status, engineers quality, ambitions and military expenditure we are underperforming in terms of weapons industry.
They tend to not employ engineers from Public or Private universities which I believe is crucial and in addition they are constantly focusing on infrastructural projects and are hiring civil engineers mainly. 
The military should no longer proceed with infrastructural project, leave this a to civil public owned organization once and for all, and focus on warfare-related engineering programs. They keep putting their engineers into civil programs they must not be responsible for.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Ya3ny compared to our status, engineers quality, ambitions and military expenditure we are underperforming in terms of weapons industry.
> They tend to not employ engineers from Public or Private universities which I believe is crucial and in addition they are constantly focusing on infrastructural projects and are hiring civil engineers mainly.
> The military should no longer proceed with infrastructural project, leave this a to civil public owned organization once and for all, and focus on warfare-related engineering programs. They keep putting their engineers into civil programs they must not be responsible for.


Everything you said is true. Like Sawiras said : "Government-owned or military-affiliated companies do not pay taxes or customs. Of course, we can't do that, so the competition is unfair from the start," 
I am ok that the army have a little share of national projects but not to be the main factor. You are destroying the competition. No competition means no good product so no good economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Everything you said is true. Like Sawiras said : "Government-owned or military-affiliated companies do not pay taxes or customs. Of course, we can't do that, so the competition is unfair from the start,"
> I am ok that the army have a little share of national projects but not to be the main factor. You are destroying the competition. No competition means no good product so no good economy.


Competition drives advancement and innovation, I have no doubt the military has the worst managers and are bad at representing Egypt. Their designs and projects make me cringe for their design and the way they are introduced _every_single_time_.
At least Sawiris has some projects to carry out, many others don’t...
But yeah back to the military I’d support private companies in that field, they’d make the MOMP and others learn how bad they are.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> heir designs and projects make me cringe for their design and the way they are introduced _every_single_time_.


Like which equipements?



ARCH٤R said:


> But yeah back to the military I’d support private companies in that field, they’d make the MOMP and others learn how bad they are.


I think the army started to accept private companies for our industry but we need more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Like which equipements?
> 
> 
> I think the army started to accept private companies for our industry but we need more


Not weapons in specific but rather residential designs in the new capital and Al Alamein. The only private company I can recall is IMUT.


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> Not weapons in specific but rather residential designs in the new capital and Al Alamein. The only private company I can recall is IMUT.


these cities are considred on top of the list to be completed in record time to complete the 2030 vision on time. Last time a mega project was held on the private sector completely and thats toshka during mubaraks era they barely did anything as they were thrown in the middle of the desert with sand to start with so naturally they did nothing. You have to also know t isnt only the armed forces working there they took almost every big private company with them to share the work. Theres a new tunnel and bridge being built in alexabdria on the head of the 45 street orascom and multiple other private companies are working there along with the armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

that being said relyng on themselves to design weaponary is stupid


----------



## joker88

There must be private sector companies in the military industry, but civil companies give anyone a project outside the army and look at the extent of corruption in the project


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> that being said relyng on themselves to design weaponary is stupid


They are working with Germany, Serbia, Belorussia, South Korea, the US, Russia, China, France, Spain, the UAE and many many more for designing Egyptian potent weapons..That is far from being alone or stupid..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> They are working with Germany, Serbia, Belorussia, South Korea, the US, Russia, China, France, Spain, the UAE and many many more for designing Egyptian potent weapons..That is far from being alone or stupid..


I want them really to showcase them hahahaha. I want to be more proud of our army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I want them really to showcase them hahahaha. I want to be more proud of our army.


Give it less than 5 years and it will show nicely with all those CNCs made in Egypt..

https://en.dmgmori-career.com/company/newsroom/dmg-mori-expands-to-egypt


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Give it less than 5 years and it will show nicely with all those CNCs made in Egypt..
> 
> https://en.dmgmori-career.com/company/newsroom/dmg-mori-expands-to-egypt


What is it?


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> I was the one who talked about it in the Italian forum



You da man!



joker87 said:


> The armament deals are separate from the supply of the dismantled systems, and the company bears an amount of 145 million euros to manufacture and install them on Galala and Berenice, and it began in Galala because it is the first to enter the service



It's been a long time, though. Did they say it was going to get the 145 milion Euros worth of armament? Or are we just guessing based on rumors? I'm asking because the Italians had to do the same thing the French did when they handed over the Aquitaine. They took out a lot of sensitive and custom designed systems, particulary the jamming and EW suites.

These are all the systems the Italianos took out:

_"Some sensitive equipment was deleted from the original Italian design, including the EW suite’s jammers, NETTUNO-4100 RECM system and Thales Altesse CESM equipment. SATCOM antennas were also removed from the communication suite."_

It's quite possible they're going back to have Fincantieri install all those systems but customized for the EN. Unless they said it was specifically for the installation of the VLS SAMs and torpedoes. Those should've been already in there as they're critical elements of the ship's self-defense and it should never be at sea without either of those. Hence why they mounted the 2 Avengers on the Mistrals. They did that almost right away because of the same reason.



Hydration said:


> what are they iinstalling
> 
> man the berghamini is just good looking and heavily armed with jammers just look at it its like a floating data center with missiles.









It's a work of art. I think what does it is the radar & comms tower with the spherical shroud for the KRONOS Grand Naval PESA radar. No other frigate has a similar towering tower like that with a huge ball on top. It seems like a much better design than that spinning pyramid-like shaped radar on the French FREMM Aquitaine. This really gives it that beefy strong look as well as the shape of the stealth hull.

So many features along with the fact that it's a GPF (General Purpose Frigate) and not just an ASW (anti-ship) AVT Land Attack.





F590 Carlo Bergamini
1 - stern 76-mm/62 OTO Strales gun;
2 - Selex MSTIS NA-25XP fire control radar for stern 76-mm gun;
3 - stern Selex MM/SPN-730 (LPI) navigation radar;
4 - Selex SPN-720 helicopter approach radar;
5 - Sigen/Tahles Altesse C-ESM and COMINT system;
6 - PRT 401 Data link for Milas & Teseo SSM;
7 - decoy launcher for SLAT torpedo defense system;
8 - Sigen Radar Electronic Support Measures (R-ESM/ELINT);
9 - KRONOS Grand Naval radar;
10 - Selex SIR-M5-PA IFF & MSSR phased array;
11 - bow Selex MM/SPN-730 (LPI) navigation radar;
12 - bow Elettronica NETTUNO 4100 ECM JASS;
13 - Selex ES IRST SASS (infra-red search and track / silent acquisition and surveillance system); 
14 - Selex MSTIS NA-25XP fire control radar for bow 76-mm gun;
15 - Selex RAN-30X (MMI/SPS-791) surveillance radar;
16 - bow 127-mm/64 LW VULCANO gun;
17 - 2×8 cells MBDA Sylver A50 VLS for MBDA Aster 15/30 missiles;
18 - OTO 25/80 mm KBA remote machine gun systems;
19 - 1×2 MBDA Teseo Mk.2 SSM anti-ship / land attack missiles;
20 - portside station for 11-m Rigid Hulled Inflatable Boat (RHIB);
21 - starboard station for-9 m Rigid Hulled Inflatable Boat (RHIB);
22 - Oto SCLAR-H decoy launchers;
23 - station for EuroTorp B515/3 324-mm triple torpedo tubes for MU90 impact torpedoes;
24 - station for stern Elettronica NETTUNO 4100 ECM JASS;
25 - portside hangar for NH-90;
26 - starboard hangar for AW-101 or NH-90


----------



## Gomig-21

A nice super rare couple of pics of one of the EAF's trainer & combat K8 Karakorum serial #6322.

Double click images for larger high res.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> A nice super rare couple of pics of one of the EAF's trainer & combat K8 Karakorum serial #6322.
> 
> Double click images for larger high res.
> View attachment 834748
> 
> 
> View attachment 834749


What kind of missiles and bombs the K8 can carry?
Isn't it that we have a Show Team made from K8 fleet?


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> You da man!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long time, though. Did they say it was going to get the 145 milion Euros worth of armament? Or are we just guessing based on rumors? I'm asking because the Italians had to do the same thing the French did when they handed over the Aquitaine. They took out a lot of sensitive and custom designed systems, particulary the jamming and EW suites.
> 
> These are all the systems the Italianos took out:
> 
> _"Some sensitive equipment was deleted from the original Italian design, including the EW suite’s jammers, NETTUNO-4100 RECM system and Thales Altesse CESM equipment. SATCOM antennas were also removed from the communication suite."_
> 
> It's quite possible they're going back to have Fincantieri install all those systems but customized for the EN. Unless they said it was specifically for the installation of the VLS SAMs and torpedoes. Those should've been already in there as they're critical elements of the ship's self-defense and it should never be at sea without either of those. Hence why they mounted the 2 Avengers on the Mistrals. They did that almost right away because of the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 834737
> 
> 
> It's a work of art. I think what does it is the radar & comms tower with the spherical shroud for the KRONOS Grand Naval PESA radar. No other frigate has a similar towering tower like that with a huge ball on top. It seems like a much better design than that spinning pyramid-like shaped radar on the French FREMM Aquitaine. This really gives it that beefy strong look as well as the shape of the stealth hull.
> 
> So many features along with the fact that it's a GPF (General Purpose Frigate) and not just an ASW (anti-ship) AVT Land Attack.
> 
> View attachment 834735
> 
> F590 Carlo Bergamini
> 1 - stern 76-mm/62 OTO Strales gun;
> 2 - Selex MSTIS NA-25XP fire control radar for stern 76-mm gun;
> 3 - stern Selex MM/SPN-730 (LPI) navigation radar;
> 4 - Selex SPN-720 helicopter approach radar;
> 5 - Sigen/Tahles Altesse C-ESM and COMINT system;
> 6 - PRT 401 Data link for Milas & Teseo SSM;
> 7 - decoy launcher for SLAT torpedo defense system;
> 8 - Sigen Radar Electronic Support Measures (R-ESM/ELINT);
> 9 - KRONOS Grand Naval radar;
> 10 - Selex SIR-M5-PA IFF & MSSR phased array;
> 11 - bow Selex MM/SPN-730 (LPI) navigation radar;
> 12 - bow Elettronica NETTUNO 4100 ECM JASS;
> 13 - Selex ES IRST SASS (infra-red search and track / silent acquisition and surveillance system);
> 14 - Selex MSTIS NA-25XP fire control radar for bow 76-mm gun;
> 15 - Selex RAN-30X (MMI/SPS-791) surveillance radar;
> 16 - bow 127-mm/64 LW VULCANO gun;
> 17 - 2×8 cells MBDA Sylver A50 VLS for MBDA Aster 15/30 missiles;
> 18 - OTO 25/80 mm KBA remote machine gun systems;
> 19 - 1×2 MBDA Teseo Mk.2 SSM anti-ship / land attack missiles;
> 20 - portside station for 11-m Rigid Hulled Inflatable Boat (RHIB);
> 21 - starboard station for-9 m Rigid Hulled Inflatable Boat (RHIB);
> 22 - Oto SCLAR-H decoy launchers;
> 23 - station for EuroTorp B515/3 324-mm triple torpedo tubes for MU90 impact torpedoes;
> 24 - station for stern Elettronica NETTUNO 4100 ECM JASS;
> 25 - portside hangar for NH-90;
> 26 - starboard hangar for AW-101 or NH-90





Gomig-21 said:


> You da man!
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long time, though. Did they say it was going to get the 145 milion Euros worth of armament? Or are we just guessing based on rumors? I'm asking because the Italians had to do the same thing the French did when they handed over the Aquitaine. They took out a lot of sensitive and custom designed systems, particulary the jamming and EW suites.
> 
> These are all the systems the Italianos took out:
> 
> _"Some sensitive equipment was deleted from the original Italian design, including the EW suite’s jammers, NETTUNO-4100 RECM system and Thales Altesse CESM equipment. SATCOM antennas were also removed from the communication suite."_
> 
> It's quite possible they're going back to have Fincantieri install all those systems but customized for the EN. Unless they said it was specifically for the installation of the VLS SAMs and torpedoes. Those should've been already in there as they're critical elements of the ship's self-defense and it should never be at sea without either of those. Hence why they mounted the 2 Avengers on the Mistrals. They did that almost right away because of the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 834737
> 
> 
> It's a work of art. I think what does it is the radar & comms tower with the spherical shroud for the KRONOS Grand Naval PESA radar. No other frigate has a similar towering tower like that with a huge ball on top. It seems like a much better design than that spinning pyramid-like shaped radar on the French FREMM Aquitaine. This really gives it that beefy strong look as well as the shape of the stealth hull.
> 
> So many features along with the fact that it's a GPF (General Purpose Frigate) and not just an ASW (anti-ship) AVT Land Attack.
> 
> View attachment 834735
> 
> F590 Carlo Bergamini
> 1 - stern 76-mm/62 OTO Strales gun;
> 2 - Selex MSTIS NA-25XP fire control radar for stern 76-mm gun;
> 3 - stern Selex MM/SPN-730 (LPI) navigation radar;
> 4 - Selex SPN-720 helicopter approach radar;
> 5 - Sigen/Tahles Altesse C-ESM and COMINT system;
> 6 - PRT 401 Data link for Milas & Teseo SSM;
> 7 - decoy launcher for SLAT torpedo defense system;
> 8 - Sigen Radar Electronic Support Measures (R-ESM/ELINT);
> 9 - KRONOS Grand Naval radar;
> 10 - Selex SIR-M5-PA IFF & MSSR phased array;
> 11 - bow Selex MM/SPN-730 (LPI) navigation radar;
> 12 - bow Elettronica NETTUNO 4100 ECM JASS;
> 13 - Selex ES IRST SASS (infra-red search and track / silent acquisition and surveillance system);
> 14 - Selex MSTIS NA-25XP fire control radar for bow 76-mm gun;
> 15 - Selex RAN-30X (MMI/SPS-791) surveillance radar;
> 16 - bow 127-mm/64 LW VULCANO gun;
> 17 - 2×8 cells MBDA Sylver A50 VLS for MBDA Aster 15/30 missiles;
> 18 - OTO 25/80 mm KBA remote machine gun systems;
> 19 - 1×2 MBDA Teseo Mk.2 SSM anti-ship / land attack missiles;
> 20 - portside station for 11-m Rigid Hulled Inflatable Boat (RHIB);
> 21 - starboard station for-9 m Rigid Hulled Inflatable Boat (RHIB);
> 22 - Oto SCLAR-H decoy launchers;
> 23 - station for EuroTorp B515/3 324-mm triple torpedo tubes for MU90 impact torpedoes;
> 24 - station for stern Elettronica NETTUNO 4100 ECM JASS;
> 25 - portside hangar for NH-90;
> 26 - starboard hangar for AW-101 or NH-90


This is one of the terms of the contract. An amount of 145 million euros is allocated for the systems that have been removed, and it is borne by the Italian company. Leonardo is the one who manufactures this equipment. The Nitto systems have been removed from all parts.


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515078146147692544


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> They are working with Germany, Serbia, Belorussia, South Korea, the US, Russia, China, France, Spain, the UAE and many many more for designing Egyptian potent weapons..That is far from being alone or stupid..


no local weapons should be designed by private investors but i doubt they have capability other than imut



joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515078146147692544


i watched the episode i saw these guys and wow 777 is just another breed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515337884345241600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> What kind of missiles and bombs the K8 can carry?
> Isn't it that we have a Show Team made from K8 fleet?



Not sure about the weapons, but they probably carry some of the earlier PL series of missiles that are in EAF inventory, and they also have been seen with those rocket pods.

And yes, the Silver Stars aerobatic team perform the airshows. Same with the Pakistani Air Force. The Saudis use the BAE Hawk, I believe. 



joker87 said:


> This is one of the terms of the contract. An amount of 145 million euros is allocated for the systems that have been removed, and it is borne by the Italian company. Leonardo is the one who manufactures this equipment. The Nitto systems have been removed from all parts.



lol, that's what I said in that same post you quoted ya Rayis.


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

The SC said:


> The U.S. Sold This Unique Stealth Drone Called ‘Scarab’ To Egypt In The 1980s


Beautiful design.should have reverse engineered it and mass produced it.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Muhammad Saftain Anjum said:


> Beautiful design.should have reverse engineered it and mass produced it.


The status of Scarab drone is unclear. We don't know if we reverse engineered yes or no. Maybe we retired them hahaha.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The status of Scarab drone is unclear. We don't know if we reverse engineered yes or no. Maybe we retired them hahaha.


Out of 59 Scarabs..only 9 were ever used.. there are 50 still virgins..


Here is a good design to try with the Scarab:

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Out of 59 Scarabs..only 9 were ever used.. there are 50 still virgins..
> 
> 
> Here is a good design to try with the Scarab:
> 
> View attachment 834907


very sexy indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Out of 59 Scarabs..only 9 were ever used.. there are 50 still virgins..



You beat me to it. lol. Yep, all 50 of those are still in their plywood cases! 
Plus I'm pretty sure the US is monitoring this kind of thing and probably even makes it part of the contract.

BTW, have you ever seen JDAM kits on EAF dumb bombs? I didn't think the US gave Egypt any JDAMs and are also part of the restricted weapons? But some sources claim the EAF has use of JDAM kits for its MK4 bombs? Any idea?

Looks like a brand new block-40 with that clean gun port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You beat me to it. lol. Yep, all 50 of those are still in their plywood cases!
> Plus I'm pretty sure the US is monitoring this kind of thing and probably even makes it part of the contract.
> 
> BTW, have you ever seen JDAM kits on EAF dumb bombs? I didn't think the US gave Egypt any JDAMs and are also part of the restricted weapons? But some sources claim the EAF has use of JDAM kits for its MK4 bombs? Any idea?
> 
> Looks like a brand new block-40 with that clean gun port.
> 
> View attachment 834909


Yes..

https://www.f-16.net/f-16-news-article3577.html

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_munitions_used_by_the_Egyptian_Air_Force

Egypt also makes its own EGB-1 and EGB-2 Laser guided bombs of 250 and 500 lb.. these are the equivalents of the US GBU-12 and GBU-24..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> You beat me to it. lol. Yep, all 50 of those are still in their plywood cases!
> Plus I'm pretty sure the US is monitoring this kind of thing and probably even makes it part of the contract.
> 
> BTW, have you ever seen JDAM kits on EAF dumb bombs? I didn't think the US gave Egypt any JDAMs and are also part of the restricted weapons? But some sources claim the EAF has use of JDAM kits for its MK4 bombs? Any idea?
> 
> Looks like a brand new block-40 with that clean gun port.
> 
> View attachment 834909


Sadly we don't have cruise missile on our F-16 fleet?
Se we don't have any guided bombs also?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Yes..
> 
> https://www.f-16.net/f-16-news-article3577.html



I saw that but it's unclear the way they worded it. They just mention that they were requested by the EAF but I think those were denied as I've never seen them in any pics. And whenever they show the Mk bombs loaded on F-16s, they're always bare with no kits.



Ghostkiller said:


> Sadly we don't have cruise missile on our F-16 fleet?
> Se we don't have any guided bombs also?



Definitely no cruise missiles and I don't think the JDAMs are either TBH.

There is a photo of one of the F-16s in a hangar with the pilot standing in front of it all jacked up lol and all the weapons that are in the inventory laid out in front of the aircraft. I'm trying to find it but can't at the moment. That should tell us if they're part of the EAF's weapons inventory.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Definitely no cruise missiles and I don't think the JDAMs are either TBH.
> 
> There is a photo of one of the F-16s in a hangar with the pilot standing in front of it all jacked up lol and all the weapons that are in the inventory laid out in front of the aircraft. I'm trying to find it but can't at the moment. That should tell us if they're part of the EAF's weapons inventory.


Our F-16 is so fucked up sadly.

But with Tariq guided kit, we can solve the problem of our unguided bombs in our inventory?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I saw that but it's unclear the way they worded it. They just mention that they were requested by the EAF but I think those were denied as I've never seen them in any pics. And whenever they show the Mk bombs loaded on F-16s, they're always bare with no kits.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely no cruise missiles and I don't think the JDAMs are either TBH.
> 
> There is a photo of one of the F-16s in a hangar with the pilot standing in front of it all jacked up lol and all the weapons that are in the inventory laid out in front of the aircraft. I'm trying to find it but can't at the moment. That should tell us if they're part of the EAF's weapons inventory.


https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_munitions_used_by_the_Egyptian_Air_Force


----------



## Gomig-21

No kits on these.








Ghostkiller said:


> Our F-16 is so fucked up sadly.
> 
> But with Tariq guided kit, we can solve the problem of our unguided bombs in our inventory?



They need to get tough with the US about all these denied weapons. The entity they're supposedly trying to protect with all these restrictions is the one that is the aggressor. They're the ones that attacked us multiple times and tried stealing our lands!? And we're the ones not to be trusted?! lmao what a joke?!  It obviously has nothing to do with that and more to do with the 3rd party infractions aspect.

Why we really need to see them finalize the delivery of the Su-35s and stick to their guns!

I forgot about Al Tariqs. You're right, that should help considerably. 



The SC said:


> https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_munitions_used_by_the_Egyptian_Air_Force



Seen that too, but I think it's not correct, ma bro. I could be wrong. Would love to see them. That pic I mentioned should clear it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> They need to get tough with the US about all these denied weapons. The entity they're supposedly trying to protect with all these restrictions is the one that is the aggressor. They're the ones that attacked us multiple times and tried stealing our lands!? And we're the ones not to be trusted?! lmao what a joke?! It obviously has nothing to do with that and more to do with the lack of trust aspect.


So like I said our F-16 fleet is fucked ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> So like I said our F-16 fleet is fucked ?



lol, I wouldn't go that far. They seem to be able to drop those things with incredible accuracy regardless, just from some of the footage we've seen. 

Another reason why it would be a virtual impossibility that they accept the F-15s with the same setup.

Plus they're doing the right thing by shifting to the Rafales & MiG-29M/M2 and eventually the MiG-35 to replace the F-16s.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> lol, I wouldn't go that far. They seem to be able to drop those things with incredible accuracy regardless, just from some of the footage we've seen.
> 
> Another reason why it would be a virtual impossibility that they accept the F-15s with the same setup.
> 
> Plus they're doing the right thing by shifting to the Rafales & MiG-29M/M2 and eventually the MiG-35 to replace the F-16s.


Ok but look at IAF they mounted the Delilah cruise missile and Popeye on their F-16 fleet. TAF will mount or already mounted the SOM cruise missile. And we sadly don't have CM on our F-16s. We need to buy more MIG-29M/M2 at least other 50 of those aircrafts. And we need to be assured by France that they will not restrict any equipments for Mirage 2K and Rafales.
I remember that after EDEX2021, I think you (@Gomig-21) or @The SC said that we will build some smart bombs like Armement Air-Sol Modulaire/Hammer bomb in Egypt.

Post number #8,467

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> No kits on these.
> 
> View attachment 834914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to get tough with the US about all these denied weapons. The entity they're supposedly trying to protect with all these restrictions is the one that is the aggressor. They're the ones that attacked us multiple times and tried stealing our lands!? And we're the ones not to be trusted?! lmao what a joke?! It obviously has nothing to do with that and more to do with the 3rd party infractions aspect.
> 
> Why we really need to see them finalize the delivery of the Su-35s and stick to their guns!
> 
> I forgot about Al Tariqs. You're right, that should help considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> Seen that too, but I think it's not correct, ma bro. I could be wrong. Would love to see them. That pic I mentioned should clear it up.


I guess they mount them in operations..since it is not necessary in parades and shows..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> very sexy indeed



That ship is simply superb in every aspect. Interesting the stuff he says about the EW systems on them. I mentioned similar things earlier in the thread when they received the first one.

But notice how the propeller blades actually rotate within the prop hubs? @1:03 of the video. 

That reminds me of the pods propulsion on the Mistral and unless you see the complete video of the mistral and all its features, you'll never know how sophisticated those carriers are. From the navigation technology to the way the ballasts work to lower the transom below the surface for the incoming and exiting crafts etc. Truly state of the art naval equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller
If America allows integration of Al Tariq it will allow integration of other weaponry on EAF F-16s probably.

These are already in production and can probably be integrated quite easily which would give EAF F-16s the capability of precision strike on the same level as LJDAM.







EAF F-16s either need to have increased A2A or A2G capability or they are not worth keeping for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Ok but look at IAF they mounted the Delilah cruise missile and Popeye on their F-16 fleet. TAF will mount or already mounted the SOM cruise missile.



Honestly, I never liked that way of thinking and I hope the Egyptian army doesn't either. They shouldn't concentrate on playing catchup or try to constantly make up for what the Israelis (and certainly not what the turks) have or are doing. They need to (and it seems like they do) concentrate on what their specific needs are for each branch and try to fulfill them. 

It's good to keep 'some' sense of what potential enemies are doing, but not base their acquisitions strictly on what those others have.



Ghostkiller said:


> I remember that after EDEX2021, I think you (@Gomig-21) or @The SC said that we will build some smart bombs like Armement Air-Sol Modulaire/Hammer bomb in Egypt.



Definitely wasn't me. The French have actually been great when it comes to ToT. I give them crap when they dilly dally lol, but gotta give credit where it's due.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> EAF F-16s either need to have increased A2A or A2G capability or they are not worth keeping for a long time.


A2A will be hard only if it will happen in case of we accepted and received F-15 with AIM-120 missiles and other JDAMs. A2G isn't a big threat to our "beloved" neighbor hahaha so they can lift some restrictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
I do feel that a Egypt needs ground launched cruise missiles for its naval platforms. Storm Shadow/SCALP naval is the best choice but I’m not sure if they will even sell it.

Do you think France will approve the sales? And wouldn’t the UK have some say on the sale of the missiles as well since they developed the Storm Shadow in conjunction with the French?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Honestly, I never liked that way of thinking and I hope the Egyptian army doesn't either. They shouldn't concentrate on playing catchup or try to constantly make up for what the Israelis (and certainly not what the turks) have or are doing. They need to (and it seems like they do) concentrate on what their specific needs are for each branch has and try to fulfill them.
> 
> It's good to keep 'some' sense of what potential enemies are doing, but not base their acquisitions strictly on those others have.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely wasn't me. The French have actually been great when it comes to ToT. I give them crap when they dilly dally lol, but gotta give credit where it's due.


I understand what you said and you are right. I am saying this because I am angry hahaha. 

Second it was @The SC who said this in Post #8,467

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

America doesn’t want to sell JASSMs to any Arab state land especially not Egypt.

UAE is developing an air launched cruise missile that will be better than the JASSM when finished. It will have terrain mapping and navigation features and a terminal infrared seeker in its later variants.

Watch from 2:10

@Ghostkiller


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460893385074647046


Ghostkiller said:


> I understand what you said and you are right. I am saying this because I am angry hahaha.
> 
> Second it was @The SC who said this in Post #8,467


May or may not be true, a lot of members on forums like DefenseArab spread rumors without having facts.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I do feel that a Egypt needs ground launched cruise missiles for its naval platforms. Storm Shadow/SCALP naval is the best choice but I’m not sure if they will even sell it.
> 
> Do you think France will approve the sales? And wouldn’t the UK have some say on the sale of the missiles as well since they developed the Storm Shadow in conjunction with the French?



I agree with the need for CMs on the F-16s. I think that the French would be more willing to supply the SCALP Naval, provided it's all French-built since they already supplied 50 air-launched SCALPs and took the heat for it. I bet they would do it eventually with the naval version.

Especially now that the Italians have supplied SSMs with the Bergamini FREMMs.

As far as air-launched CMs on EAF F-16s,, the US has a tight grip on what goes and what doesn't on those ACs and they will probably never come from them. So what's the next alternative? It seems like they've already ok'd the Al Tariqs since the EAF mounted them on those two and would never have been able to had the US not agreed. That seems to be the best alternative to any JDAMs.

Question is, are they universal for other types like the Mk series? Or they're just custom tailored for Al Tariq GMs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Why didn't the EAF get in on this? Especially with our relationship with the UAE. You would think we wouldve been first in line, unless they didn't want them!? I don't see how they wouldn't want to augment the Mirage 2K fleet, especially when they're most likely down to only 4 flyable jets by the looks of things.

Apparently, Morrocco will receive 34 of the 59 Mirage 2000-9s EAD-RAD for free from the UAE!
Not sure what will happen with the other 25 aircraft. 

Look how sweet these things are, especially in that camo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> America doesn’t want to sell JASSMs to any Arab state land especially not Egypt.
> 
> UAE is developing an air launched cruise missile that will be better than the JASSM when finished. It will have terrain mapping and navigation features and a terminal infrared seeker in its later variants.
> 
> Watch from 2:10


The problem will be how we will integrate them on our fleets because USA will not agree to be mounted on our F-16 fleet maybe the Rafales but idk if they will agree. The best thing will be mounted on either F-16 or Mirage 2K. We have already between 50 to 100 Scalp and but zero CM on our F-16 or Mirage 2K fleets.



Gomig-21 said:


> Why didn't the EAF get in on this? Especially with our relationship with the UAE. You would think we wouldve been first in line, unless they didn't want them!? I don't see how they wouldn't want to augment the Mirage 2K fleet, especially when they're most likely down to only 4 flyable jets by the looks of things.
> 
> Apparently, Morrocco will receive 34 of the 59 Mirage 2000-9s EAD-RAD for free from the UAE!
> Not sure what will happen with the other 25 aircraft.
> 
> Look how sweet these things are, especially in that camo!
> 
> View attachment 834940


I remember when you heard about the news that the UAE will begin to sold their Mirage 2K to Morocco and maybe Egypt. You were against because you felt that we are becoming shahatin hahaha. Maybe you changed your ideas hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I remember when you heard about the news that the UAE will begin to sold their Mirage 2K to Morocco and maybe Egypt. You were against because you felt that we are becoming shahatin hahaha. Maybe you changed your ideas hahaha



You sure that was me? I think you're making that stuff up as you go lol,


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> You sure that was me? I think you're making that stuff up as you go lol,


afteker enta hahaha. It is either you or again @The SC hahaa. Or maybe the fasting is making me crazy and hallucinating hahahaha

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Russians are finally doing the right thing. Rigging a crashed Ka-52 with explosives and destroying it so it won't fall in the hands of the Ukrainians. Also in the first pic it looks like the white tops of the two pressurized gas canisters for the ejection seats are barely visible above the open canopy.






They also had a safe ejection for both pilots in one of the previous crashes, or so it was claimed. If true, that's good news that it does work.






After it's been obliterated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I guess they mount them in operations..since it is not necessary in parades and shows..



I thought this pic would clear it up and show the kits if they existed in the EAF arsenal, but it doesn't unfortunately. Too bad we can't see the rest of the munitions in that photo.

@Philip the Arab , any idea what that is on the cart directly behind the dude?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I thought this pic would clear it up and show the kits if they existed in the EAF arsenal, but it doesn't unfortunately. Too bad we can't see the rest of the munitions in that photo.
> 
> @Philip the Arab , any idea what that is on the cart directly behind the dude?
> 
> View attachment 834952


I don't enough knowledge about the bombs and missiles. If i am not mistaken there 2 AIM-9 Sidewinder maybe other 2 AIM-7 Sparrow and what is the other bombs here on the pylons and in front of this magnificent F-16?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't enough knowledge about the bombs and missiles. If i am not mistaken there 2 AIM-9 Sidewinder maybe other 2 AIM-7 Sparrow and what is the other bombs here on the pylons and in front of this magnificent F-16?



Yep, AIM-9s on the wingtip outer pylons, Mk-82 or 84 dumb bombs on the triple rack inner pylons.
Then on the floor, the two closest to the jet I believe are AGM-65 air to ground guided missiles and the big one to the right of the dude is a GBU-12 laser-guided bomb.

BTW, notice how they box in the tires/wheels on the jet? They do that in Algeria also on their Su-30MKAs. Anyone know why?


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> That ship is simply superb in every aspect. Interesting the stuff he says about the EW systems on them. I mentioned similar things earlier in the thread when they received the first one.
> 
> But notice how the propeller blades actually rotate within the prop hubs? @1:03 of the video.
> 
> That reminds me of the pods propulsion on the Mistral and unless you see the complete video of the mistral and all its features, you'll never know how sophisticated those carriers are. From the navigation technology to the way the ballasts work to lower the transom below the surface for the incoming and exiting crafts etc. Truly state of the art naval equipment.


italians and french are creative to say the least

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

What do you people expect to be revealed in the opening of the new capital? Su-35 lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 834991


Why, when you reply to me, it is written arabic hahaha?


----------



## joker88

The new Rafale deal is excellent in terms of armament, the Skalp missiles, more than 100
Plot
The F16 is constantly showing new weapons
There is a German factory for the manufacture of ammunition and missiles
Marty A300 went into operation with satellite from Airbus

Some new information is excellent for the benefit of the Egyptian army these days. Wait for sources and announcements only on deals

We may see the Normandy frame again in Egypt, this is my expectation


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> The new Rafale deal is excellent in terms of armament, the Skalp missiles, more than 100
> Plot
> The F16 is constantly showing new weapons
> There is a German factory for the manufacture of ammunition and missiles
> Marty A300 went into operation with satellite from Airbus
> 
> Some new information is excellent for the benefit of the Egyptian army these days. Wait for sources and announcements only on deals
> 
> We may see the Normandy frame again in Egypt, this is my expectation


Can I have sources? Do you work in Mokhabarat wala eh hahaha (@Gomig-21 )

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Can I have sources? Do you work in Mokhabarat wala eh hahaha (@Gomig-21 )


I didn't make a mistake in any of the news I said


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> I didn't make a mistake in any of the news I said


I just want know how do you know all of this hahaah



joker87 said:


> We may see the Normandy frame again in Egypt, this is my expectation


You mean what exactly? That Egypt will buy it or the navy will visit Egypt shortly?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Can I have sources? Do you work in Mokhabarat wala eh hahaha (@Gomig-21 )



I know, right! We must be getting some new types of weapons with the Marty A300 and the Normandy frame?!
I'm just kidding!! 

Speaking of Marty A300s, they did sign the deal for those 2 tankers, right? If so, when is the expected delivery date for them?

Talk about Mokhabarat, those are secret code words!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> I know, right! We must be getting some new types of weapons with the Marty A300 and the Normandy frame?!
> I'm just kidding!!
> 
> Speaking of Marty A300s, they did sign the deal for those 2 tankers, right? If so, when is the expected delivery date for them?


After the France deal, because France ordered 15 Marti, and last year it reduced the order to 13, who is now in service in the French forces 6.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> You mean what exactly? That Egypt will buy it or the navy will visit Egypt shortly?


This is my expectation, only the French Normandy, like the Egyptian one, does not have NATO devices and is armed with Aster 30 missiles only, and it is the first to make adjustments to the radar to allow the launch of the Aster 30. May I be wrong in my prediction


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


> There is a German factory for the manufacture of ammunition and missiles


المصنع بيصنع انهي نوع من الذخيرة بالظبت؟
Mark series bombs و صواريخ جو-ارض غير موجهة ؟


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> المصنع بيصنع انهي نوع من الذخيرة بالظبت؟
> Mark series bombs و صواريخ جو-ارض غير موجهة ؟


You wrote in arabic or in english? Because sometimes i see Jokers post in arabic


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> You wrote in arabic or in english? Because sometimes i see Jokers post in arabic


Keda w keda

After some chatter and checking for recent meetings between the Egyptian MoD representatives (or similar) and their American counterparts, as well as the appearance of F-16s armed with Al Tariqs on them, is Egypt now permitted to modify its F-16s as it wishes? If not then can we at least arm them indigenous bombs and missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> Keda w keda
> 
> After some chatter and checking for recent meetings between the Egyptian MoD representatives (or similar) and their American counterparts, as well as the appearance of F-16s armed with Al Tariqs on them, is Egypt now permitted to modify its F-16s as it wishes? If not then can we at least arm them indigenous bombs and missiles?


Converting Mark's bombs into smart munitions from among the factory equipment, as the Al-Tariq version
Modifications of a Sparrow missile could have been made there
I see no need for orders
Guided artillery munitions as well
Saqr system munitions modified with gyroscopes for guidance
Egypt has become dependent on drones to direct missile artillery
We may see more equipment in the coming days






Are there differences in the Miku 200
Knowing that the torpedo munitions jamming system has not yet been installed, as well as the Scorpion 2 electronic warfare system
She is expected to travel to France after the exams
Received the first piece at the end of the year


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> Egypt has become dependent on drones to direct missile artillery


Mr Mokhabarat do you know anything about producing missiles or bombs locally for our drones fleet (EJune-30 etc...)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> المصنع بيصنع انهي نوع من الذخيرة بالظبت؟
> Mark series bombs و صواريخ جو-ارض غير موجهة ؟


You can message me now



Ghostkiller said:


> Mr Mokhabarat do you know anything about producing missiles or bombs locally for our drones fleet (EJune-30 etc...)


I am not intelligence and do not use this name, please brother
It is still in testing until now, arming everything that Wing Long uses because the manufacture of some missiles has been transferred to the authority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

k8e

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> You can message me now
> 
> 
> I am not intelligence and do not use this name, please brother
> It is still in testing until now, arming everything that Wing Long uses because the manufacture of some missiles has been transferred to the authority


Ok thank you brother


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Ok thank you brother


Don't get mad at me brother, I'm exactly like you, just interested
😘😍🤛

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> Don't get mad at me brother, I'm exactly like you, just interested
> 😘😍🤛


I am not mad at you at all. I wanted to joke with you because mashallah you have knowledge etc..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Sorry guys, i will talk about something out of this thread
> 
> @dBSPL why on twitter, the ##NoJetsForTurkey is trending?


Its not wise to do so, take this conversation to a relevant thread: please.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Its not wise to do so, take this conversation to a relevant thread: please.


ok


----------



## joker88

@Gomig-21 
Did you know what I told you about the mig29m/m2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> What do you people expect to be revealed in the opening of the new capital? Su-35 lol



That would be nice. I thought I read somewhere that someone else said the same thing. But the F-15 story is looming too large on all of us I think and causing distress lol.

The other day I was thinking what if they not only convince the EAF to accept the F-15a without AMRAAMs, but, make them paint those orange stickers also!? What a disaster of epic proportions that would be. We would all have to file for divorce from the EAF & the armed forces in general if anything remotely close to that happened.



Ghostkiller said:


> Why, when you reply to me, it is written arabic hahaha?



Check your language settings on your laptop or phone or whatever you're using. I bet it's set up that way and you can reset it if you want.

BTW, how come you haven't changed your avatar like you asked me how to do it and I told you? Just curious if you still can't figure it out, I'll be happy to explain it again. 



joker87 said:


> I am not intelligence and do not use this name, please brother



Ya 3am balash el paranoia de! Howa b7azar m3ak w'khalas, mafeesh da3ya n'khaf men el zabaleen dol! lol

BTW, this replenishing ship is really stout. The steel looks much thicker than the typical one used on other frigates and such. But I wonder if it's too old, despite being refurbished? 

With the way the EN is adding so many new ships to the fleet, including the carriers which will undoubtedly be sailing long missions once they become fully equipped, will need to be replenished in open sea at these greater distances, especially with the major necessities such as fuel and food.


















joker87 said:


> @Gomig-21
> Did you know what I told you about the mig29m/m2



We talked about a lot of things so I'm not sure exactly what you are referring to. Remind me, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, how come you haven't changed your avatar like you asked me how to do it and I told you? Just curious if you still can't figure it out, I'll be happy to explain it again.


Thank you, I knew how to do it but i didn't found the perfect avatar hahaha



Gomig-21 said:


> The other day I was thinking what if they not only convince the EAF to accept the F-15a without AMRAAMs, but, make them paint those orange stickers also!? What a disaster of epic proportions that would be. We would all have to file for divorce from the EAF & the armed forces in general if anything remotely close to that happened.


It would be a fucking scandal. Look everybody is mocking and joking about our F-16 fleet who doesn't a BVR missile (ik that AIM-7 Sparrow is a BVR but for them no) it would be the same situation or worse. How a f*cking air superiority aircraft doesn't have a BVR missiles.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Thank you, I knew how to do it but i didn't found the perfect avatar hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> That would be nice. I thought I read somewhere that someone else said the same thing. But the F-15 story is looming too large on all of us I think and causing distress lol.
> 
> The other day I was thinking what if they not only convince the EAF to accept the F-15a without AMRAAMs, but, make them paint those orange stickers also!? What a disaster of epic proportions that would be. We would all have to file for divorce from the EAF & the armed forces in general if anything remotely close to that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Check your language settings on your laptop or phone or whatever you're using. I bet it's set up that way and you can reset it if you want.
> 
> BTW, how come you haven't changed your avatar like you asked me how to do it and I told you? Just curious if you still can't figure it out, I'll be happy to explain it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya 3am balash el paranoia de! Howa b7azar m3ak w'khalas, mafeesh da3ya n'khaf men el zabaleen dol! lol
> 
> BTW, this replenishing ship is really stout. The steel looks much thicker than the typical one used on other frigates and such. But I wonder if it's too old, despite being refurbished?
> 
> With the way the EN is adding so many new ships to the fleet, including the carriers which will undoubtedly be sailing long missions once they become fully equipped, will need to be replenished in open sea at these greater distances, especially with the major necessities such as fuel and food.
> 
> View attachment 835296
> 
> 
> View attachment 835299
> 
> 
> View attachment 835297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We talked about a lot of things so I'm not sure exactly what you are referring to. Remind me, please.


idk why are u so keen on that to happen if they pressured germany which owe israel alot due to ww2 and italy into getting what we want why should the armed forces accept show weapons? we are not iran


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> We talked about a lot of things so I'm not sure exactly what you are referring to. Remind me, please.


Regarding changing the rear seat of the fighter by adding a tank, leaving it, or providing another seat for the MiG-29, I know all its details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> With the way the EN is adding so many new ships to the fleet, including the carriers which will undoubtedly be sailing long missions once they become fully equipped, will need to be replenished in open sea at these greater distances, especially with the major necessities such as fuel and food.


It has been updated from a while for the engines and the water production station by the method of reverse osmosis. I will bring you the history of the ship from the first entry into service to its sale to the Egyptian Navy





RFA Fort Austin


Bringing the History and Honour of the Royal Fleet Auxiliary Service to a wider audience, recording the deeds of the Service and the people who have served in it.




www.historicalrfa.org


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @joker87 helwa el pfp?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411963856134492161


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> idk why are u so keen on that to happen if they pressured germany which owe israel alot due to ww2 and italy into getting what we want why should the armed forces accept show weapons? we are not iran



I think you misunderstood my post because nowhere in it did I insinuate anything remotely close to being keen on the F-15 being accepted by the EAF without AMRAAMs and/or be forced to add the orange identifying marks on them LOL! if anything, I detest the purpose of those markings and was always bothered by the fact that they never made a strong effort to fix whatever the situation was to get the BVR missiles.

So it's basically the opposite of what you're trying to insinuate which I'm not sure why you would think such a thing in the first place. I don't think you read enough of the posts to understand them completely, otherwise you wouldn't say such a thing.

It was a hypothetical that I hope the EAF would never, ever accept to abide by those conditions again. It's bad enough they accepted roughly 100 or so F-16s without the AIM-120 and allowed the US to dictate which aircraft were to receive the orange markings and it wasn't only the US-built/supplied ones in the F-16. They insisted on the EAF adding them to the F-4 Phantoms of course. The Alpha Jets, all 70+ Mirage 5s, all 70+ F-7 Airguards and all 60+ MiG-21s might have been done by the EAF and not necessarily by US pressure. At the early stages the EAF/US relationship, they were still flying the F-6/MiG-19 and they added the orange markings to a few of them as well IIRC.

The reason for adding them for identification purposes was mainly because of exercises Bright Star. Since the US had signed the contract to pay and run those bi-annual exercises and in the beginning of that US/Egyptian air force relationship as well as the EAF flying all these new American aircraft was a huge leap from the MiG-21s and 17s, Mirage 5s that they were used to flying, not to mention the Soviet era training they had was all about to change.

Now they needed to switch to modern aircraft and the western style of flying etc. Coms between different formation and lingo for types of maneuvers and protocols were totally different and that caused major problems. They had numerous air collisions and close misses on the ground and in the air etc. So the US wanted to start from scratch and because the F-16s on both sides were similar-looking and at the time, they didn't have an IFF system that worked between EAF jets and foreign ones such as the USAF & navy, they needed to create a basic, visual IFF and they started with those orange markings, despite being only as good as the eye can see, distance-wise. The EAF then took it upon themselves to add them to the other aircraft in the most abundant ones such as the Alpha Jets, the MiG-21s and eventually the F-7s.

That is why I brought up the F-15 and IF they do get them and not the Su-35s, then I hope they *don't* end up putting those stupid markings on them. Why do you think they ended up adding those gaudy "Tahya Misr" on all the Rafales and then F-16s as well? 

Glad they didn't put any of that crap on the new MiG-29M/M2s. Most have grown used to those Tahya Misr labels, but it's about as tacky and gaudy as it comes! A7A!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1411963856134492161


It was integrated wirelessly iirc. Thunder series can also be integrated the same.

Btw, Serbians are developing some interesting missiles including a man portable fire and forget missile that Egypt could probably get the license for.




https://www.edepro.com/pdf/spider_m_datasheet.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

I think the red marking are also Egypt’s version of invasion strips, basically for visual recognition by the land forces and short range defence. 

Speaking of land forces, are our conscripts supplied with infantry bags?
I’d be mad if they aren’t.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> It was integrated wirelessly iirc. Thunder series can also be integrated the same.
> 
> Btw, Serbians are developing some interesting missiles including a man portable fire and forget missile that Egypt could probably get the license for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.edepro.com/pdf/spider_m_datasheet.pdf


The problem of the serbian military industry is that they have ideas and projects but they can put them in effect because funds, US intervention in their politics etc...

ALAS missile which is something like the Spike missile was an ambitious project with a cooperation with UAE but a Serbian guy told me that they didn't continue the project.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem of the serbian military industry is that they have ideas and projects but they can put them in effect because funds, US intervention in their politics etc...
> 
> ALAS missile which is something like the Spike missile was an ambitious project with a cooperation with UAE but a Serbian guy told me that they didn't continue the project.


Halcon is cooperating with Serbia and giving them funds in exchange for ToT and as a joint partner in the future. Some former Edepro engineers work at Halcon and Halcon has written joint research papers with Serbians related to R&D. They also have a regional office in Belgrade.


Egypt could fund them to develop certain things and gain expertise by sending personnel for internships and receive know how on programs.

They have a lot that Egypt can gain through cooperation if Egypt is willing to put money in programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Halcon is cooperating with Serbia and giving them funds in exchange for ToT and as a joint partner in the future. Some former Edepro engineers work at Halcon and they have written joint research papers with Serbians related to R&D. They also have a regional office in Belgrade.
> 
> 
> Egypt could fund them to develop certain things and gain expertise by sending personnel for internships and receive know how on programs.
> 
> They have a lot that Egypt can gain through cooperation if Egypt is willing to put money in programs.


True, I wish to have more projects with Serbia because they have a lot of ambitious projects (ATGM, Guided Missiles etc...). Plus Egypt signed a military cooperation last july with Serbia. Our MoD Mohamed Zaki and the Serbian MoD Nebojša Stefanović signed this military cooperation. Plus last December, the Serbian Parliament Speaker Ivica Dacic visited discuss about military cooperation tourism etc.. 









Egypt, Serbia sign military cooperation protocol


The foreign minister's program included co-chairing the 13th meeting of the Joint Egyptian-Serbian Committee for Military Cooperation.




www.egypttoday.com












Rady: Sisi Welcomes Serbia’s Speaker in Cairo


President Abdel Fattah El Sisi received Speaker of the National Assembly of the Republic of Serbia, Ivica Dacic, on Sunday.




see.news





The problem is that Egypt isn't that rich to fund a lot of projects unlike UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that Egypt isn't that rich to fund a lot of projects unlike UAE.


Egypt funded many programs before including Condor, and the early Egyptian BM program.

Egypt has enough money if it was going to the right place. The problem is there isn’t enough foresight relating to weapons procurement and the benefits of a weapons industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt funded many programs before including Condor, and the early Egyptian BM program.


I think it was Iraq of Sadam who funded the project and Egypt and Argentina brought the researchers and engineers. Plus Egypt was the country who brought the special carbon material to make the BM stealthier through an Egyptian agent (Abdelkader Helmy) that army hire him to spy on American research centers


----------



## Hydration

did egypt order 2 extra berghaminis from the improved version with 32 VLS?


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> did egypt order 2 extra berghaminis from the improved version with 32 VLS?



I doubt it. The Galala I think already had 16 when it was active in the Italian Navy, but if they sent the Bernice also with 16 VLS, then the other two will probably also have 16 cells. Unless there is credible information out there that says otherwise.


----------



## Gomig-21

Great breakdown on the anatomy of an M1A2 Abrams. Pretty much the same thing as the M1A1 with minor changes that are mostly in the armor and some of the electronics if I'm not mistaken. Otherwise, this should really be the same through all 3 models and all their subsequent variants.






Once you see the way the turret is not only designed, but the way it connects to the hull with the basket extension that seals the gap or space between the two in case of nuclear or chemical fallout, you then realize why the Russian T-72s in the Ukraine are losing their turrets in almost every single tank that gets taken out. The design with the turret basket makes for a much stronger connection to the hull as well as protecting the crew, unlike the T-72s that merely sit in the spinning, circular tracks and when hit, can dislodge and fly a good distance away. Some of those pics of destroyed tanks with the turrets landing 100 meters away are ridiculous TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I doubt it. The Galala I think already had 16 when it was active in the Italian Navy, but if they sent the Bernice also with 16 VLS, then the other two will probably also have 16 cells. Unless there is credible information out there that says otherwise.







__





البحرية المصرية: مصر تتعاقد على فرقاطتي فريم بيرجاميني النسخة الجديدة بـ32 خلية دفاع جوي


كشف أحدث تقرير من لجنة الدفاع للبرلمان الإيطالي تعاقد مصر على فرقاطتين من طراز 'فريم برجاميني' مع إيطاليا. ووفقًا للتقرير للإيطالي ، سوف تكون الفرقاطتين المصريتين مجهزتين بـ 32 خلية دفاع جوي على عكس الفرقاطتين الأولتين اللتان تم تجهيزهما بـ 16 خلية إطلاق فقط. وهي خطوة عملاقة ستعطي للبحرية...




www.defense-arabic.com





They provided a sales image whuch is blurry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> البحرية المصرية: مصر تتعاقد على فرقاطتي فريم بيرجاميني النسخة الجديدة بـ32 خلية دفاع جوي
> 
> 
> كشف أحدث تقرير من لجنة الدفاع للبرلمان الإيطالي تعاقد مصر على فرقاطتين من طراز 'فريم برجاميني' مع إيطاليا. ووفقًا للتقرير للإيطالي ، سوف تكون الفرقاطتين المصريتين مجهزتين بـ 32 خلية دفاع جوي على عكس الفرقاطتين الأولتين اللتان تم تجهيزهما بـ 16 خلية إطلاق فقط. وهي خطوة عملاقة ستعطي للبحرية...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defense-arabic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They provided a sales image whuch is blurry



I guess it must be true, then. Good spot by you. If you look at this pic of Al Galala, the angle shows the empty bin aft of the active one but it's empty. It doesn't have any hatches like the 16 in the forward one because it's probably vacant and that must be where the 2nd batch of 16 cells would go. You really have to look hard to see it, maybe even enlarge the pic on your screen to get a better look and see it.







I guess there would also be the option of adding the additional 16 to both of these ships and maybe that's one of the items on the list of things to be done during this current trip of Al Galala to Italy, along with the non-Nato comms and the custom Egyptian navy EW system. It wouldn't make sense to have 2 ships with 16 VLS cells and 2 with 36.

On another note, I saw a video on the new Viper attack helicopter for the US Marine Corps and I started thinking that maybe this is an excellent alternative for the Ka-52Ks that were supposedly going to be the ones they were purchasing for the Mistrals. These things are loaded and fire the Hellfire missiles as well as the AIM-9X and I think the Harpoon block 2 & 3. Their radars are also AESA and supposedly have the latest, advanced avionics suite. This might be a better fit all around for the Mistrals and the EGY Navy as well as the EAF, bringing excellent compatibility with the Apache fleet.











The only problem is how long the US takes to approve these FMSs. But it's not like the Katrans would be any faster at this point in time. We don't even know what the status is with the tender they signed for the 32 helicopters. Granted, those would also be very compatible with the Ka-52 Crocodiles, but there always will be the western compatibility factor that would favor western platforms.

New pic of Al Aziz Meko A200 (904) Frigate for the EN. The first of 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> did egypt order 2 extra berghaminis from the improved version with 32 VLS?


Pergamini only 16 cells, not 32
There is no additional deal yet
Increasing the number of miko to 6 can be a disregard for any pragmeni
Indeed, there is another French deal, including Frame Octane



Hydration said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> البحرية المصرية: مصر تتعاقد على فرقاطتي فريم بيرجاميني النسخة الجديدة بـ32 خلية دفاع جوي
> 
> 
> كشف أحدث تقرير من لجنة الدفاع للبرلمان الإيطالي تعاقد مصر على فرقاطتين من طراز 'فريم برجاميني' مع إيطاليا. ووفقًا للتقرير للإيطالي ، سوف تكون الفرقاطتين المصريتين مجهزتين بـ 32 خلية دفاع جوي على عكس الفرقاطتين الأولتين اللتان تم تجهيزهما بـ 16 خلية إطلاق فقط. وهي خطوة عملاقة ستعطي للبحرية...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defense-arabic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They provided a sales image whuch is blurry








Draghi is afraid of the political opposition inside
I don't think there is another deal
Expect Normandy for the Egyptian Navy, because it appeared in more than one video of the Egyptian Navy


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> I guess it must be true, then. Good spot by you. If you look at this pic of Al Galala, the angle shows the empty bin aft of the active one but it's empty. It doesn't have any hatches like the 16 in the forward one because it's probably vacant and that must be where the 2nd batch of 16 cells would go. You really have to look hard to see it, maybe even enlarge the pic on your screen to get a better look and see it.
> 
> View attachment 835652
> 
> 
> I guess there would also be the option of adding the additional 16 to both of these ships and maybe that's one of the items on the list of things to be done during this current trip of Al Galala to Italy, along with the non-Nato comms and the custom Egyptian navy EW system. It wouldn't make sense to have 2 ships with 16 VLS cells and 2 with 36.
> 
> On another note, I saw a video on the new Viper attack helicopter for the US Marine Corps and I started thinking that maybe this is an excellent alternative for the Ka-52Ks that were supposedly going to be the ones they were purchasing for the Mistrals. These things are loaded and fire the Hellfire missiles as well as the AIM-9X and I think the Harpoon block 2 & 3. Their radars are also AESA and supposedly have the latest, advanced avionics suite. This might be a better fit all around for the Mistrals and the EGY Navy as well as the EAF, bringing excellent compatibility with the Apache fleet.
> 
> View attachment 835654
> 
> 
> View attachment 835655
> 
> 
> The only problem is how long the US takes to approve these FMSs. But it's not like the Katrans would be any faster at this point in time. We don't even know what the status is with the tender they signed for the 32 helicopters. Granted, those would also be very compatible with the Ka-52 Crocodiles, but there always will be the western compatibility factor that would favor western platforms.
> 
> New pic of Al Aziz Meko A200 (904) Frigate for the EN. The first of 4.
> 
> View attachment 835658


What you are referring to is not a place for cells, but this is a place for an easy-to-install winch with a payload of 1.3 tons to reload the cannon and Aster 15 missiles due to the weight of the winch, and this is only in the latest versions of the Bergamini of them for the Egyptian Navy
Miko number is 6, not 4


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> What you are referring to is not a place for cells, but this is a place for an easy-to-install winch with a payload of 1.3 tons to reload the cannon and Aster 15 missiles due to the weight of the winch,



That makes sense but don't they load the missiles with a winch/crane from the dock, not from the ship's deck? The weight of the crane is usually a safety concern, that's why most frigates load off the dock.

Also, where would the extra 16 cells go then? That is the only available space to add 16 more VLS cells to make it 32?

This is one of the two Algerian Meko A200s and look at the additional 16 VLSs. Exactly where I mentioned they should go, in that space.









joker87 said:


> Miko number is 6, not 4



That was the original number that the EGY navy wanted, but they settled for 4. The total contract value is 2.1 billion euros, and each Meko is a little over 500 million Euros for a total of 2.1 billion. The first 3 built in Germany and the 4th in Alexandria. This is as of the latest contract info.

_On the sidelines of the second edition of Egypt International Defense Exhibition EDEX-2021, the Egyptian military-owned Alexandria shipyard announced that the construction process of the *fourth and last Egyptian Navy MEKO A200 *frigates has started at the company’s construction facility in Alexandria, in cooperation with the Germany-based Thysskenkrupp (TKMS).

The Egyptian contract was estimated to be at a total cost of 2 billion euros (each frigate worth €500 million)









Egypt begins local manufacturing of MEKO A200 frigate (Updated) - Naval Post- Naval News and Information


On the sidelines of the second edition of Egypt International Defense Exhibition EDEX-2021, the Egyptian military-owned Alexandria shipyard announced that the




navalpost.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> That makes sense but don't they load the missiles with a winch/crane from the dock, not from the ship's deck? The weight of the crane is usually a safety concern, that's why most frigates load off the dock.
> 
> Also, where would the extra 16 cells go then? That is the only available space to add 16 more VLS cells to make it 32?
> 
> This is one of the two Algerian Meko A200s and look at the additional 16 VLSs. Exactly where I mentioned they should go, in that space.
> 
> View attachment 835688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the original number that the EGY navy wanted, but they settled for 4. The total contract value is 2.1 billion euros, and each Meko is a little over 500 million Euros for a total of 2.1 billion. The first 3 built in Germany and the 4th in Alexandria. This is as of the latest contract info.
> 
> _On the sidelines of the second edition of Egypt International Defense Exhibition EDEX-2021, the Egyptian military-owned Alexandria shipyard announced that the construction process of the *fourth and last Egyptian Navy MEKO A200 *frigates has started at the company’s construction facility in Alexandria, in cooperation with the Germany-based Thysskenkrupp (TKMS).
> 
> The Egyptian contract was estimated to be at a total cost of 2 billion euros (each frigate worth €500 million)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt begins local manufacturing of MEKO A200 frigate (Updated) - Naval Post- Naval News and Information
> 
> 
> On the sidelines of the second edition of Egypt International Defense Exhibition EDEX-2021, the Egyptian military-owned Alexandria shipyard announced that the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _











Besonders brisantes Hauptabnehmerland: Rüstungsexporte auf neuem Höchststand


Die alte Bundesregierung aus Union und SPD hat sich im vergangenen Jahr mit einem Rüstungsexport-Rekord aus dem Amt verabschiedet. Besonders brisant: Die Nummer eins unter den Empfängerländern ist Ägypten. Mitverantwortlich für die Rekordsumme ist der heutige Kanzler Olaf Scholz (SPD).




web.de













Rüstungsexportpolitik der Bundesregierung im Jahr 2021 – vorläufige Genehmigungszahlen







www.bmwi.de













La exportación de armas de Alemania alcanza un récord de 9.040 millones de euros en 2021


La exportación de armas de Alemania batió un récord histórico en 2021 dado que se aprobaron ventas al...




www.europapress.es





_








L'ultimo colpo "segreto" di Merkel: gli accordi con Egitto e Singapore


La lettera è stata inviata da Peter Altmaier alla presidente del Bundestag, Baerbel Bas poche ore prima del passaggio di consegne con Scholz




it.insideover.com




_
The additional contract was activated before Merkel went with new air defense systems
Miko 6 pieces


----------



## Ghostkiller

Which variant of AIM-9 Sidewinder does our EAF have?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Which variant of AIM-9 Sidewinder does our EAF have?


We have the AIM-9M currently active while we the P variant in a disfunctional state probably. Unfortunately the creators of Al Serb were too ignorant to have the AIM-9P on F-16 Block-52s. That’s what happens when the people work in stuff they’re not enthusiastic for, lack attention to details, professionalism or work basics.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> We have the AIM-9M currently active while we the P variant in a disfunctional state probably. Unfortunately the creators of Al Serb were too ignorant to have the AIM-9P on F-16 Block-52s. That’s what happens when the people work in stuff they’re not enthusiastic for, lack attention to details, professionalism or work basics.


I didn't watch the film hahaha. What was the problem?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> I didn't watch the film hahaha. What was the problem?


The trailer showed F-16s equipped with AIM-9P, which is obsolete by all means in today’s judgement.
In other words, one more embarrassment by the PR of the armed forces...


----------



## pak1234

Interesting


----------



## ARCH٤R

@joker87 do you think Egypt ended the Eurofighter negotiations? I think that if the EAF doesn’t get F-15EX and AMRAAMs Egypt will increase Rafale orders and order Eurofighters (possibly locally produce them given a mouth watering deal is offered to Italy).


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> The trailer showed F-16s equipped with AIM-9P, which is obsolete by all means in today’s judgement.
> In other words, one more embarrassment by the PR of the armed forces...


Which is better AIM-9P or AIM-9M because ma3lesh ana gahel hahaha


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Which is better AIM-9P or AIM-9M because ma3lesh ana gahel hahaha


AIM-9M


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> AIM-9M


But at least we have AIM-9M in our inventory mesh zay hagat tania (AIM-120 😉😂 )


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> @joker87 do you think Egypt ended the Eurofighter negotiations? I think that if the EAF doesn’t get F-15EX and AMRAAMs Egypt will increase Rafale orders and order Eurofighters (possibly locally produce them given a mouth watering deal is offered to Italy).


Eurofighter Typhoon There is no talk of Egypt going to increase the Rafale after establishing a factory for the production of mica because you have an air and sea crack that needs a lot of ammunition, Gwend, Rafale and Mico
As for talking about the American deal, there is a big deal, but I do not know its details. It is possible, like the days of Abu Ghazaleh, the development of Abrams and F16.
f15 could be version c

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88




----------



## The SC




----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Did you mean to post this video in the "Russia vs Ukraine News & Discussion" thread, brio?


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


> f15 could be version c

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> View attachment 836003


Worst variant to have it?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Worst variant to have it?


isnt worth it at alll


----------



## Hydration

and iam starting to doubt the su-35s radar did they even fix it


----------



## Gomig-21

Su-35S manufactured for Egypt but not delivered! lol. This is the same one testing the 6 targeting pods on all wing pylons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> isnt worth it at alll


Which variant you wanted for our Air Force? Because F-15EX we can't have that aircraft.


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Which variant you wanted for our Air Force? Because F-15EX we can't have that aircraft.


There are deals with America, but no major deals have been announced


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Su-35S manufactured for Egypt but not delivered! lol. This is the same one testing the 6 targeting pods on all wing pylons.
> 
> View attachment 836072


The training is still going on and the videos that I attached note the operational number














This video is in March
As for the Kalashnikov, only 11 days ago, the same fighter was in the hangar for modifications during the flight





There are two brochures for fighter manufacturing lines for those responsible for assembly, installation and quality tests, such as what we do in the manufacture or maintenance of engines to find out manufacturing or maintenance defects


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> There are deals with America, but no major deals have been announced


Do you know any? For example upgrades of M1A1 fleets and others?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Do you know any? For example upgrades of M1A1 fleets and others?


Abrams upgrades aren't that big for m1a2
As for the development of the F16, it will be in large numbers to Block 52, and it will be in Egypt in partnership with a company from Portugal. Egypt will not send fighters to America again


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> Abrams upgrades aren't that big for m1a2
> As for the development of the F16, it will be in large numbers to Block 52, and it will be in Egypt in partnership with a company from Portugal. Egypt will not send fighters to America again


I didn't understand the first part about M1A2 tanks
And for F-16, with the upgrades, we will get AIM-120 missile?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> I didn't understand the first part about M1A2 tanks
> And for F-16, with the upgrades, we will get AIM-120 missile?


Abrams upgrades aren't as big as expected
As for new ammunition, I do not know, frankly, for sure


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516820985085042691


I can't see the tweet


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> @joker87 do you think Egypt ended the Eurofighter negotiations? I think that if the EAF doesn’t get F-15EX and AMRAAMs Egypt will increase Rafale orders and order Eurofighters (possibly locally produce them given a mouth watering deal is offered to Italy).



Interesting observation by you. I think most people figured the options would've been strictly between the F-15EX or the Su-35S. The EFT didn't seem like it would be an option only because it was mentioned as part of the Mega Italian Deal:

-6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini
- 24 M-346 trainer jets
- 24 Eurofighter Typhoon jets
- 20 Falaj II OPV
- 1 Military Satellite

It seems they decided only on the 2-4 FREMMs and none of the other items, which suggests that they probably weren't too keen on introducing another fighter that had very similar qualities and capabilities as the Rafale. Might as well order more Rafales and look for the heavy, air supremacy fighter in either the F-15 or the Su-35. It seems like (to me anyway) that they will (and should) go with the F-15, provided these 3 items are included in the package: AMRAAMs (for the block 52 F-16s also and at least 75 block 40s), the AESA radar in the F-15s and JDAM kits for the Mark 82s & 84s. But that's just me!



Ghostkiller said:


> Which variant you wanted for our Air Force? Because F-15EX we can't have that aircraft.



Why not, bro? That's pretty much what the production line is strictly relegated to building. And the Saudi S & especially the Qatari F-15QA are pretty much the same thing as the EX, just with slight changes and different designations. Mostly the S is for Saudi and the QA for Qatar. Even the radar in the QA is the same that is destined for the EX. The only main difference is the airframe for the EX is rated for a ridiculous 20,000 hours while the others are around 8,000 hrs.

_The QA is based on the F-15SA that is in production for Saudi Arabia, and has the same fly-by-wire flight control system introduced by the Saudi version. *It also has Raytheon’s APG-63(V)3 AESA radar, Lockheed Martin AAS-42 Tiger Eyes infrared search and track system, a redesigned internal wing structure, and two additional wing hardpoints that allow it to carry up to 16 AIM-120 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles.*

Where the F-15QA differs is that it is the first version to feature a new BAE Systems head-up display and a single wide-area cockpit display that replaces the multiple screens of previous variants. _*Boeing has also installed a new mission computer and a digital electronic warfare suite.









Qatari F-15 Eagle Fighter Takes Wing


The F-15QA is the most advanced version of the long-serving Eagle to date, and paves the way for new aircraft for the U.S. Air Force.




www.ainonline.com




*
The mission computer is one of the critical features for the EW suite and if it's in the Saudi & Qatari F-15s, there shouldn't be any problem with the EAF insisting on that (and all the previously mentioned items) to be part of any potential EAF F-15 order. Especially if the US is strong-arming the EAF from the Su-35.



joker87 said:


> The training is still going on and the videos that I attached note the operational number



"Testing" with Russian test pilots, not training.



joker87 said:


> As for the Kalashnikov, only 11 days ago, the same fighter was in the hangar for modifications during the flight



Ya3ni eh "Kalashnikov"? Ana mesh fahem azdak keda?
Bos ya Basha, all I am saying is that it will be one or the other. Either they get the Su-35 and cancel the F-15 or get the F-15 and cancel the Su-35. They will never get both because the US will not deliver any F-15s if the EAF decided to buy the Su-35. That's the main thing.

It also seems to me like they have already decided to go with the F-15 because of several very important reasons:

1) Let's face it, the F-15 in most of its versions is a better aircraft than the Su-35S.
2) They can negotiate several weapons' systems that will also enhance the F-16 fleet.
5) Easily integrated to & with the majority of systems in the EAF which are western.
3) I'm pretty sure Sisi doesn't want any sanctions from the hateful Biden administration.
4) General McKenzie very confident about supplying the EAF with F-15s.
5) None of the items above apply to the purchase of the Su-35S.

Drawbacks:

- If the EAF has to pay for the majority of the F-15s, then it will be very costly.
36 Qatari F-15QAs cost $6.1 billion!!! I think that was even without training AND weapons! But not 100% sure, need to look it up.

- 30 Su-35SEs including training and possibly weapons was for $2.1 billion. 3x cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Why not, bro? That's pretty much what the production line is strictly relegated to building. And the Saudi S & especially the Qatari F-15QA are pretty much the same thing as the EX, just with slight changes and different designations. Mostly the S is for Saudi and the QA for Qatar. Even the radar in the QA is the same that is destined for the EX. The only main difference is the airframe for the EX is rated for a ridiculous 20,000 hours while the others are around 8,000 hrs.


The will not give us F-15EX maybe a mix between F-15C and EG (with our changes) because they will not give us something massively advanced. Ya3ni let's hope that we will get an F-15 with the same standards as SA and QA. But i am skeptical about it. Plus Israel will lobby against our F-15EX and the Congress will reject the decision because it is an offensive weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting observation by you. I think most people figured the options would've been strictly between the F-15EX or the Su-35S. The EFT didn't seem like it would be an option only because it was mentioned as part of the Mega Italian Deal:
> 
> -6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini
> - 24 M-346 trainer jets
> - 24 Eurofighter Typhoon jets
> - 20 Falaj II OPV
> - 1 Military Satellite
> 
> It seems they decided only on the 2-4 FREMMs and none of the other items, which suggests that they probably weren't too keen on introducing another fighter that had very similar qualities and capabilities as the Rafale. Might as well order more Rafales and look for the heavy, air supremacy fighter in either the F-15 or the Su-35. It seems like (to me anyway) that they will (and should) go with the F-15, provided these 3 items are included in the package: AMRAAMs (for the block 52 F-16s also and at least 75 block 40s), the AESA radar in the F-15s and JDAM kits for the Mark 82s & 84s. But that's just me!
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, bro? That's pretty much what the production line is strictly relegated to building. And the Saudi S & especially the Qatari F-15QA are pretty much the same thing as the EX, just with slight changes and different designations. Mostly the S is for Saudi and the QA for Qatar. Even the radar in the QA is the same that is destined for the EX. The only main difference is the airframe for the EX is rated for a ridiculous 20,000 hours while the others are around 8,000 hrs.
> 
> _The QA is based on the F-15SA that is in production for Saudi Arabia, and has the same fly-by-wire flight control system introduced by the Saudi version. *It also has Raytheon’s APG-63(V)3 AESA radar, Lockheed Martin AAS-42 Tiger Eyes infrared search and track system, a redesigned internal wing structure, and two additional wing hardpoints that allow it to carry up to 16 AIM-120 AMRAAM air-to-air missiles.*
> 
> Where the F-15QA differs is that it is the first version to feature a new BAE Systems head-up display and a single wide-area cockpit display that replaces the multiple screens of previous variants. _*Boeing has also installed a new mission computer and a digital electronic warfare suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatari F-15 Eagle Fighter Takes Wing
> 
> 
> The F-15QA is the most advanced version of the long-serving Eagle to date, and paves the way for new aircraft for the U.S. Air Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ainonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The mission computer is one of the critical features for the EW suite and if it's in the Saudi & Qatari F-15s, there shouldn't be any problem with the EAF insisting on that (and all the previously mentioned items) to be part of any potential EAF F-15 order. Especially if the US is strong-arming the EAF from the Su-35.
> 
> 
> 
> "Testing" with Russian test pilots, not training.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya3ni eh "Kalashnikov"? Ana mesh fahem azdak keda?
> Bos ya Basha, all I am saying is that it will be one or the other. Either they get the Su-35 and cancel the F-15 or get the F-15 and cancel the Su-35. They will never get both because the US will not deliver any F-15s if the EAF decided to buy the Su-35. That's the main thing.
> 
> It also seems to me like they have already decided to go with the F-15 because of several very important reasons:
> 
> 1) Let's face it, the F-15 in most of its versions is a better aircraft than the Su-35S.
> 2) They can negotiate several weapons' systems that will also enhance the F-16 fleet.
> 5) Easily integrated to & with the majority of systems in the EAF which are western.
> 3) I'm pretty sure Sisi doesn't want any sanctions from the hateful Biden administration.
> 4) General McKenzie very confident about supplying the EAF with F-15s.
> 5) None of the items above apply to the purchase of the Su-35S.
> 
> Drawbacks:
> 
> - If the EAF has to pay for the majority of the F-15s, then it will be very costly.
> 36 Qatari F-15QAs cost $6.1 billion!!! I think that was even without training AND weapons! But not 100% sure, need to look it up.
> 
> - 30 Su-35SEs including training and possibly weapons was for $2.1 billion. 3x cheaper.


I only own this information, videos and photos
The deal is continuing, and training on the 9210 to 9214 fighters continues as well
The rest is tried by Russians or Egyptians, I don't know either
The F15 deal is not guaranteed
These sanctions are to serve America. India is on its way to receive the second regiment of the S-400, and it has not found sanctions or a problem


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The will not give us F-15EX



Why not? Absolutely they can negotiate for them. Nothing in the Eagle EX that is more advanced than what we have in the Rafale, quite the opposite, actually. The Rafale with its fusion & sensor suite and SPECTRA is technologically ahead of what is offered in the EX. Not to mention the RBE2 AESA radar is superior in many ways to a lot of AESAs out there. Boeing offers the export EX with the APG-63(V)2 AESA so nothing new that the EAF doesn't have already.

The EX is basically the same aircraft as the Strike-E except it has a few updated avionics. The Strike-E is what the EAF requested way back in 2007 or even earlier IIRC. They asked for 12 aircraft only and were denied, 3alashan w'lad el sharmoota lol. 


Ghostkiller said:


> The will not give us F-15EX maybe a mix between F-15C and EG (with our changes)



EG? Is that like a custom model with which stands for EG-ypt? lol
Or did you mean "Strike E"? They stopped making the C model way back in 1985 and the Israelis are looking to pull more from the US' inventory which is under 80 aircraft as it is. So doubtful that any refurbished C models are available.



Ghostkiller said:


> Ya3ni let's hope that we will get an F-15 with the same standards as SA and QA.



I don't understand why they would have a different standard than we would at this point in time. Maybe 10 years ago there was some truth to that, but not anymore. If anything, we are MUCH more strategically important than Qatar as well as an important ally with considerable regional clout that the US cannot play dilly dally with anymore. All it will take is a much tougher stance with them.



Ghostkiller said:


> Plus Israel will lobby against our F-15EX and the Congress will reject the decision because it is an offensive weapon.



Yekhrebet7om wbet abuhom wlad el kalb dol. Enough is enough bsara7a. Make them jump up and down and take a childish hissy fit because they're scared to death of us and if the US capitulates to their crying, off to the Su-35 it is. Shame but if that's what we have to do, then we'll have to do it. But we can't abide by the status quo anymore. TImesachangin'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> 3alashan w'lad el sharmoota lol


I am 100% because of human rights hahaaha


Gomig-21 said:


> Yekhrebet7om wbet abuhom wlad el kalb dol. Enough is enough bsara7a.


Besara7a yel3an aboohom welad el gazma dol.


Gomig-21 said:


> EG? Is that like a custom model with which stands for EG-ypt? lol


That what's I meant.

Inshallah kheir

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

A real achievement by the Egyptian military industries | Manufacture of more than one cannon of the Black Hyena Brigades |








Gomig-21 said:


> Did you mean to post this video in the "Russia vs Ukraine News & Discussion" thread, brio?


Most likely .. HaHaHa!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab @Gomig-21 Are the Desert Sting with its variants are mass production? Because maybe we can use them on our EJune-30 drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59508-egypt-milkor-group-and-apcs

Egypt, Milkor Group and APCs

The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with the South African defense company Milkor Group, for the procurement of armored personnel carriers (APCs).

The APCs in question are expected to be enhanced in several aspects.

Tactical Report has prepared a 205-word report to shed more light on the subject.

What kind of APC, Milkor Group can offer to Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59508-egypt-milkor-group-and-apcs
> 
> مصر ، مجموعة ميلكور و ناقلات الجنود المدرعة
> 
> يقال إن وزارة الإنتاج الحربي المصرية على وشك الانتهاء من صفقة مع شركة الدفاع الجنوب أفريقية Milkor Group لشراء ناقلات جند مدرعة (APCs).
> 
> ومن المتوقع تعزيز ناقلات الجنود المدرعة المعنية في عدة جوانب.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513949070473183240


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513949070473183240


Ok thank you. Very interesting 

Milkor 4x4

Design and manufacturing experience of over 40 years gives us the leading edge of being able to determine the needs for differentiated land systems, defence solutions within each respective country. Specializing in Armoured Personnel Carriers (APC’s) 4×4 our aim is to improve the capabilities of ground forces not limited to only military usage. 

We supply Turrets that can be designed and fitted to each personal preference, ordered APC. Our engineers have a combined experience of over 40 years within the defence industry, that allow for proven and tested reliability and capability within the addition of new technological advancements. Milkor’s Land System gets manufactured to the specification that gets tailored to each precise specification to accompany the need of every customer.

SPECIFICATIONS :
Used as Armoured personnel carrier, Command Unit, Ambulance, Police 
Tare Mass 9 500 kg
GVM 15 000 kg 
Power 176 kW 
Power/Weight Ratio 17 kW/t 
Speed 110 km/h 
Range 1 000 km 
Seating Capacity 8+2 
Protection Level STANAG III V-Shaped hull for mine protection 
Armament Remote weapon station with 40mm AGL (Automatic Grenade Launcher) or .50 caliber M2 Browning with smoke grenades

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59508-egypt-milkor-group-and-apcs
> 
> Egypt, Milkor Group and APCs
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with the South African defense company Milkor Group, for the procurement of armored personnel carriers (APCs).
> 
> The APCs in question are expected to be enhanced in several aspects.
> 
> Tactical Report has prepared a 205-word report to shed more light on the subject.
> 
> What kind of APC, Milkor Group can offer to Egypt?


@joker87 is our local tactical report only difference is that he doesnt make us pay or clickbaits

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

alrageh
Are you here with us on the forum?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> @joker87 is our local tactical report only difference is that he doesnt make us pay or clickbaits


Hahahahahaha


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59508-egypt-milkor-group-and-apcs
> 
> Egypt, Milkor Group and APCs
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with the South African defense company Milkor Group, for the procurement of armored personnel carriers (APCs).
> 
> The APCs in question are expected to be enhanced in several aspects.
> 
> Tactical Report has prepared a 205-word report to shed more light on the subject.
> 
> What kind of APC, Milkor Group can offer to Egypt?


4x4 *(KSA is also getting this one)






8x8

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> 4x4 *(KSA is also getting this one)
> View attachment 836495
> 
> 
> 8x8
> View attachment 836498


The turret of 8x8 is it locally build in KSA? Because I saw that UAE and KSA jointly cooperated on 30mm turret.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The turret of 8x8 is it locally build in KSA? Because I saw that UAE and KSA jointly cooperated on 30mm turret.


It is possible since they both deal a lot with Milkor.. but this one in this exposition is a South African one.. they have many JVs though..






South African company Milkor was joined by HE Mohammad Ahmad Al Bowardi, UAE Minister of State for Defence Affairs, for the launch of their latest unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV), and to mark the opening of their UAE office, at IDEX 2021 in Abu Dhabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Most likely the UAE will buy MILKOR 380 (UCAV) with some Tot or even to produce it locally. Plus we already saw that they mounted Desert Sting on this UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Philip the Arab @Gomig-21 Are the Desert Sting with its variants are mass production? Because maybe we can use them on our EJune-30 drone.



What do you mean by Desert Sting? I have no idea what that is? M3lesh ana asef. I'm guessing it's a type of munition?


----------



## The SC

*Egypt manufactures American and Russian anti-tank missiles*








Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean by Desert Sting? I have no idea what that is? M3lesh ana asef. I'm guessing it's a type of munition?


How Desert Sting and Thunder add to UAE defence armoury​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean by Desert Sting? I have no idea what that is? M3lesh ana asef. I'm guessing it's a type of munition?









They are similar as MAM-L (Turkey). They are precision guided munitions. I am sure @Philip the Arab can explain more



The SC said:


> *Egypt manufactures American and Russian anti-tank missiles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Desert Sting and Thunder add to UAE defence armoury​


Malyutka or AT-3 Sagger are so obsolete in modern warfare. Egypt can't rely on them that's why need to their replacement in our inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> They are similar as MAM-L (Turkey). They are precision guided munitions. I am sure @Philip the Arab can explain more


Yeah, they are in production already.








But, they are unpropelled glide munitions for use from drones and light attack aircraft. There are 3 variants with various warhead sizes.



Ghostkiller said:


> Most likely the UAE will buy MILKOR 380 (UCAV) with some Tot or even to produce it locally. Plus we already saw that they mounted Desert Sting on this UCAV.


They have the Reach-S under development. And probably something larger in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Mysterious Egyptian naval contracts include 3 Berghamini frigates, 3 MEKO frigates*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> They have the Reach-S under development.


I think UAE is doing exactly like Turkey is doing rn ya3ni for example they have Akinci UAE has Yabhon Flash-20 and Yabhon United 40 Turkey has Bayraktar TB2 UAE has Reach-S under develpment Turkey has TAI Anka UAE maybe MILKOR 380

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller Yabhon is defunct, they aren’t producing anything in the UAE anymore.

Still, I do think that UAE will eventually pursue heavyweight new UCAVs about the size of the MQ-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller Yabhon is defunct, they aren’t producing anything in the UAE anymore.
> 
> Still, I do think that UAE will eventually pursue heavyweight new UCAVs about the size of the MQ-9.


They are only selling exports licence of Yabhon series to others countries (Egypt, Algeria etc...) but not producing for their Air Force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> They are similar as MAM-L (Turkey). They are precision guided munitions. I am sure @Philip the Arab can explain more
> 
> 
> Malyutka or AT-3 Sagger are so obsolete in modern warfare. Egypt can't rely on them that's why need to their replacement in our inventory.


Egypt can still rely on them for special purposes as anti- armored vehicles like IFVs (less the tanks of course):

- The SAGGER is capable of engaging targets at ranges of 500 to 3,000 meters and can penetrate over 400 mm of armor..
- The wire-guided missile is invulnerable to electronic countermeasures and has a very small percentage of malfunctions..
- Egypt makes the improved SAGGER-C that was fitted with semi-automatic command line of sight (SACLOS) guidance..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt can still rely on them for special purposes as anti- armored vehicles like IFVs (less the tanks of course):
> 
> - The SAGGER is capable of engaging targets at ranges of 500 to 3,000 meters and can penetrate over 400 mm of armor..
> - The wire-guided missile is invulnerable to electronic countermeasures and has a very small percentage of malfunctions..
> - Egypt makes the improved SAGGER-C that was fitted with semi-automatic command line of sight (SACLOS) guidance..


Ok but they can't be our first ATGM for our infantry. We must put them in reserve so we can replace. In times of war if there is we can use them. The best choice will be to upgrade them like exactly the Serbian variant.
Ya3ni those Saggers will be obsolete against Merkavas M1A series etc...


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> *Mysterious Egyptian naval contracts include 3 Berghamini frigates, 3 MIKO frigates*


So I asked, is he with us here? The sources I rely on are the ones I attached and soon he will talk about the MiG-29 and the possibility of modifying it according to the mission
Miko's deal is important and honest in what he said. As for Frame Bergamini's deal, there is nothing about it. If you attach a video, can someone translate its content because it contains information that could lead to something important


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Ok but they can't be our first ATGM for our infantry. We must put them in reserve so we can replace. In times of war if there is we can use them. The best choice will be to upgrade them like exactly the Serbian variant.
> Ya3ni those Saggers will be obsolete against Merkavas M1A series etc...


Yes that is why I said ..less the modern tanks obviously.. but they are still very dangerous for other armored vehicles.. since they can penetrate up to 400 mm armor.. so why put them in reserve.. the new modern ATGMs will be used exclusively against the modern tanks..



joker87 said:


> So I asked, is he with us here? The sources I rely on are the ones I attached and soon he will talk about the MiG-29 and the possibility of modifying it according to the mission
> Miko's deal is important and honest in what he said. As for Frame Bergamini's deal, there is nothing about it. If you attach a video, can someone translate its content because it contains information that could lead to something important



The sources are open to everyone on the net..

I assume most Egyptians here can understand Arabic.. I do translate the title of the video but it will be too much ..translating it entirely..

People who are interested and can't understand Arabic.. can google the title.. and find out about the content..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakFactor

The SC said:


> Yes that is why I said ..less the modern thanks obviously.. but they are still very dangerous for other armored vehicles.. sice they can penetrate up to 400 mm armor.. so why put them in reserve.. the new modern ATGMs will be used exclusively against the modern tanks..



Store them for use against less armored vehicles and dugout (bunkers). Would be my guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

PakFactor said:


> Store them for use against less armored vehicles and dugout (bunkers). Would be my guess.


Yes.. absolutely..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Egypt can still rely on them for special purposes as anti- armored vehicles like IFVs (less the tanks of course):
> 
> - The SAGGER is capable of engaging targets at ranges of 500 to 3,000 meters and can penetrate over 400 mm of armor..
> - The wire-guided missile is invulnerable to electronic countermeasures and has a very small percentage of malfunctions..
> - Egypt makes the improved SAGGER-C that was fitted with semi-automatic command line of sight (SACLOS) guidance..


Yknow what can be pentrated with 400mm of chemical enegry in modern warfare? Nothing except mraps and apcs that dont have era on, absloutely useless should uphradr it with serbs or by yourself


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Yknow what can be pentrated with 400mm of chemical enegry in modern warfare? Nothing except mraps and apcs that dont have era on, absloutely useless should uphradr it with serbs or by yourself


Exactly that was what i am saying. We have to upgrade them to Serbian version which a very good variant (i think) or retire them to buy a new standard ATGM and more advance. For example we can give TOW ATGM for infantry replacing AT-3 missiles and buy news one. Maybe Chinese ATGM (HJ-12) French MMP or even the Belarussian ATGM Shershen.
Today standards we can't use them.


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> Yknow what can be pentrated with 400mm of chemical enegry in modern warfare? Nothing except mraps and apcs that dont have era on, absloutely useless should uphradr it with serbs or by yourself


No armored vehicles have ERA on them except tanks.. lol
Egypt already has the ATGMs you've mentioned..and will be making more.. check the threads with Serbia and Belorussia on this section.. it is an open Ali Baba cave for Egypt to chose and develop what it wants and needs..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt already has the ATGMs you've mentioned..and will be making more.. check the threads with serbia and Belorussia on this section.. it is an open Ali Baba cave for Egypt to chose and develop what it wants and needs..


The problem is that they are speculations we don't know if they contracted any of those weapons.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Guys for you, which aircrafts can replace our old Mirage 5-J-6-MIG-21 fleets because we have a lot of them plus we still have the old Alpha Jet and K8 to replace? Maybe K8 no but the others yes.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Mirage 5-J-6-MIG-21


I think they’re all out of operational service, we wanted to sell the Mirages to Pakistan but it’s apparently not going to happen
J-6 aren’t operational, never saw them flyover the last 10 years and we’ve gave the LNA MiG-21s and I think no fly able MiG-21s are in Egypt anymore.


Ghostkiller said:


> Alpha Jet and K8 to replace? Maybe K8 no but the others yes.


The Alpha Jet can still be useful I guess, the K-8Es are fully operational too and I think Egypt is likely going to buy M-346 trainers from Italy soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> I think they’re all out of operational service, we wanted to sell the Mirages to Pakistan but it’s apparently not going to happen
> J-6 aren’t operational, never saw them flyover the last 10 years and we’ve gave the LNA MiG-21s and I think no fly able MiG-21s are in Egypt anymore.
> 
> The Alpha Jet can still be useful I guess, the K-8Es are fully operational too and I think Egypt is likely going to buy M-346 trainers from Italy soon.


I saw in a site saying that they are in reserve. Tab anything about the old F-16 Block which aircraft we will replace them or we will just reduce the number of our F-16 fleets

I think Egypt sold some of their MIG-21 to Syrian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> J-6 aren’t operational, never saw them flyover the last 10 years and we’ve gave the LNA MiG-21s and I think no fly able MiG-21s are in Egypt anymore.



I think @Ghostkiller meant F-7s not the J-6s. The latter have been retired since the early 80's. Last time we saw one of them flying was in this amazing formation with a couple of US Navy jets in 1982/83.

First in line is the MiG-17 (flown by one of the EAF's greatest pilots) and the 2nd in line is the J-6, the only one painted in the similar blue/grey that they're using today on the MiG-29M/M2.







Top of the pic and 3rd on the right side from the leader.






This is the Chengdu F-7 which most were stationed at Hurghada used in AIRGUARD role. I think they had something like 60 aircraft IIRC. All put away I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Guys for you, which aircrafts can replace our old Mirage 5-J-6-MIG-21 fleets because we have a lot of them plus we still have the old Alpha Jet and K8 to replace? Maybe K8 no but the others yes.



Well, hopefully they'll be able to get the Russians to supply them with the K-77M (which if I'm not mistaken, is the export version of the R-37M dubbed as the AWACs killer) and is essentially a long range missile right up there with the Meteor and will make up for the lack of the AIM-260 when it becomes available. 

If the Russians approve and sell 300-500 missiles, then the choice would be to stock up on as many MiG-35s as they possible can afford. 75 aircraft would be ideal to add to the 50 MiG-29M/M2s. That would be my choice since that aircraft will probably not exceed $50 million per unit which is very affordable for what you get.

Also, if the K-77M is most likely the reason why the Israelis are pushing for the US to sell us the F-15s, because they're scared to death of that missile since if their AWACs get taken out, they're basically blind as bats and would be in huge trouble. So, that being said, it will be imperative for the EAF to get that missile with the MiG-35s and if the Su-35 deal gets cancelled for sure, then they'll need to also stock up on R-27ER Medium range (110km+) infra-red seeking missile to compete against any enemy with the AIM-120.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I think @Ghostkiller meant F-7s not the J-6s. The latter have been retired since the early 80's. Last time we saw one of them flying was in this amazing formation with a couple of US Navy jets in 1982/83.


Yes I meant F-7 not J-6 hahaha.


Gomig-21 said:


> Well, hopefully they'll be able to get the Russians to supply them with the K-77M (which if I'm not mistaken, is the export version of the R-37M dubbed as the AWACs killer) and is essentially a long range missile right up there with the Meteor and will make up for the lack of the AIM-260 when it becomes available.


We have already R-77 BVR missile for our MIG-29M/M2


Gomig-21 said:


> 75 aircraft would be ideal to add to the 50 MiG-29M/M2s. That would be my choice since that aircraft will probably not exceed $50 million per unit which is very affordable for what you get.


You mean to add 75 MIG-35? For me, I think if they will contract a new batch of MIG-29M/M2 it would be at least 50 news fighters.

R-27ER is semi-active missile so FOX-1and not FOX-3.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Yes I meant F-7 not J-6 hahaha.
> 
> We have already R-77 BVR missile for our MIG-29M/M2
> 
> You mean to add 75 MIG-35? For me, I think if they will contract a new batch of MIG-29M/M2 it would be at least 50 news fighters.
> 
> R-27ER is semi-active missile so FOX-1and not FOX-3.



R-77 is not a great missile, especially the one we bought. We didn't even get the better version in the R-77-1 which I'm still shaking my head as to why they settled for the lesser of the two variants'

Yep, 75 MiG-35s because the 35 has the AESA radar, unlike the M/M2 as well as a built-in target designator so they don't have to carry a pod. So some critical benefits to the 35 over the 29.

Sorry I meant R-27EM not ER. The EM has a range of 180km. Even the AE with 120 km, both those are active radar homing variants. They can also get it in the ER since the range (100km) makes up for it being a semi active homing missile.


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> R-77 is not a great missile, especially the one we bought. We didn't even get the better version in the R-77-1 which I'm still shaking my head as to why they settled for the lesser of the two variants'
> 
> Yep, 75 MiG-35s because the 35 has the AESA radar, unlike the M/M2 as well as a built-in target designator so they don't have to carry a pod. So some critical benefits to the 35 over the 29.
> 
> Sorry I meant R-27EM not ER. The EM has a range of 180km. Even the AE with 120 km, both those are active radar homing variants. They can also get it in the ER since the range (100km) makes up for it being a semi active homing missile.


Refer to the pictures of the Lions of the Nile maneuver to see the difference in the type of missiles, I will bring you the pictures


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> Refer to the pictures of the Lions of the Nile maneuver to see the difference in the type of missiles, I will bring you the pictures
> 
> View attachment 836786
> 
> View attachment 836787
> 
> View attachment 836788
> 
> 
> View attachment 836789


So which R-77 or K-77 do we use?



Gomig-21 said:


> R-77 is not a great missile, especially the one we bought. We didn't even get the better version in the R-77-1 which I'm still shaking my head as to why they settled for the lesser of the two variants'
> 
> Yep, 75 MiG-35s because the 35 has the AESA radar, unlike the M/M2 as well as a built-in target designator so they don't have to carry a pod. So some critical benefits to the 35 over the 29.
> 
> Sorry I meant R-27EM not ER. The EM has a range of 180km. Even the AE with 120 km, both those are active radar homing variants. They can also get it in the ER since the range (100km) makes up for it being a semi active homing missile.


With all these sanctions? Will USA let us buy new MIGs or even Russia have the capability despite all these sanctions to build more aircraft?


----------



## ARCH٤R

The “president” of the Factory 300, one responsible for making ammunition and firearms stated that we have a license for local production from Beretta, any idea what pistol/rifle this license belongs to?


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> The “president” of the Factory 300, one responsible for making ammunition and firearms stated that we have a license for local production from Beretta, any idea what pistol/rifle this license belongs to?


Beretta 92 under the name Helwan 920


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> So which R-77 or K-77 do we use?



We have what the Russians call:
*RVV-AE (izdeliye 190)* – Export model of the R-77. The missile has a *maximum range of 80 kilometers* (50 mi) with 22.5 kg warhead

Why they didn't purchase the:
*RVV-SD* – Export model of the R-77-1. The missile has *a maximum range of 110 kilometers* (68 mi) with 22.5 kg warhead

And why they chose to get only the AE variant and not the BETTER SD variant puzzles the daylights out of me.

Now before anyone starts claiming they do or must have the SD in stock just that they don't show it, I don't believe that and we haven't seen a single picture with any of the MiG-29M/Ms carrying the SD variant. Even in Russia they were testing the AE model and all the available pics in Egypt are also the AE model.

When I get some more time, I'll be happy to show you the distinct difference between the two and how I was able to determine that only the AE is in the EAF inventory.



Ghostkiller said:


> With all these sanctions? Will USA let us buy new MIGs or even Russia have the capability despite all these sanctions to build more aircraft?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517363069181218818

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that they are speculations we don't know if they contracted any of those weapons.


The Chinese ones at least are for sure.. the others we will know with time..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Chinese ones at least are for sure.. the others we will know with time..


Which Chinese ones?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Mysterious Egyptian naval contracts include 3 Berghamini frigates, 3 MEKO frigates*



Let's hope they increase the numbers of the Bergamini and keep the Mekos at 4 or 6 whatever they're at now. But the consensus in Egypt with most analysts and pundits is the Bergamini are just much stouter, stronger and more powerful than the German frigates. We know one thing, for sure: they're so much sexier looking! 

New pic of Al Galala in its recent trip to Italia for some new EW hard and software as well as a few other upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope they increase the numbers of the Bergamini and keep the Mekos at 4 or 6 whatever they're at now. But the consensus in Egypt with most analysts and pundits is the Bergamini are just much stouter, stronger and more powerful than the German frigates. We know one thing, for sure: they're so much sexier looking!
> 
> New pic of Al Galala in its recent trip to Italia for some new EW hard and software as well as a few other upgrades.
> 
> View attachment 836861


Brother the Majestic Berghamini is a destroyer.. they are just hiding that fact.. while the Meko are heavy frigates.. they are both excellent in their roles .. not to forget the Gowind corvettes.. for an almost complete picture..



Ghostkiller said:


> Which Chinese ones?


Anti tank systems​
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_equipment_of_the_Egyptian_Army#Anti_tank_systems


----------



## Ghostkiller

Those ATGM are old we need news ones


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Those ATGM are old we need news ones


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 836866


What are those ATGM?
@The SC meant chinese ATGM


----------



## joker88

Mbda in salute nel 2021. Mariani: 4,2 mld di ricavi, nel 2022 puntiamo a superare i 5 mld. Fusaro crescerà ancora - Ildenaro.it


Incontro con la stampa di Lorenzo Mariani, executive group sales & business development director di Mbda e managing director di Mbda Italia.




www.ildenaro.it


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> Mbda in salute nel 2021. Mariani: 4,2 mld di ricavi, nel 2022 puntiamo a superare i 5 mld. Fusaro crescerà ancora - Ildenaro.it
> 
> 
> Incontro con la stampa di Lorenzo Mariani, executive group sales & business development director di Mbda e managing director di Mbda Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ildenaro.it


Is he talking about Aster-30 missiles etc... because I don't think about Meteor because we have from MBDA France. @Gomig-21 can Egypt mount Meteor missiles from MBDA Italy for our Rafales or it must be from MBDA France?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> What are those ATGM?
> @The SC meant chinese ATGM


He is showing you The Panzerfaust 3 that Egypt is making..













Ghostkiller said:


> Those ATGM are old we need news ones


Step by step..Egypt is at the medium level of ATGM technologies.. next step will be the advanced level..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Is he talking about Aster-30 missiles etc... because I don't think about Meteor because we have from MBDA France. @Gomig-21 can Egypt mount Meteor missiles from MBDA Italy for our Rafales or it must be from MBDA France?


"while the forecast for 2022 is "a further increase of at least 100 net resources". Hence Mariani adds: “The revenues are higher than expected and the deliveries are ahead of the budget of the first three months thanks to the Dcc, Ppa programs and the milestones linked to Meteor”. The Mbda Group is carrying out important campaigns on the export front: contracts for the updating of Aspide systems in Kuwait and the sale of arms to Egypt have already been signed. "We await its effectiveness - underlines Mbda Italia's CEO - and in any case we do not see any problems in terms of authorization procedures, which are practically completed". Then the announcement: "The campaign for the sale of Camm-Er missiles to a foreign country, whose contract could be signed this year, is at an advanced stage.""

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Is he talking about Aster-30 missiles etc... because I don't think about Meteor because we have from MBDA France. @Gomig-21 can Egypt mount Meteor missiles from MBDA Italy for our Rafales or it must be from MBDA France?



I would say yes, most likely. As opposed to from who, MICA? I think MBDA is the sole provider for the Meteor even though it's a conglomerate effort between 4 different groups, still, it's a universal missile if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517572168590241792

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Do you think guys that maybe we will produce locally CZ AR series in Egypt?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Do you think guys that maybe we will produce locally CZ AR series in Egypt?


Personally i dont think the gun itself is good enough to be issued to conscripts compared to others if we can locally produce one rifile i would go with the italian ARX 160 or keep upgrading the maadi and take notes from russian private companies


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Personally i dont think the gun itself is good enough to be issued to conscripts compared to others if we can locally produce one rifile i would go with the italian ARX 160 or keep upgrading the maadi and take notes from russian private companies


For me it would be good if we give new upgraded Maadi for the conscripts and ARX-160 and CZ series to officiers. Ya3ni I think the officiers would take care more of their rifles than conscripts. Plus Maadi doesn't need that much attention

What do you mean by Russian private companies?


----------



## Gomig-21

First time I've ever seen a "Saildrone".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517857727250374656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> For me it would be good if we give new upgraded Maadi for the conscripts and ARX-160 and CZ series to officiers. Ya3ni I think the officiers would take care more of their rifles than conscripts. Plus Maadi doesn't need that much attention
> 
> What do you mean by Russian private companies


----------



## Hydration

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/892784859997675541/954287293768798258/20220318_095630.jpg




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501176011362385924
very cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/892784859997675541/954287293768798258/20220318_095630.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501176011362385924
> very cool


We must replace the olds T-54/55/62 maybe to some M-60 Patton. 
For the M-60, we can ask firms like Leonardo or other firms to upgrade them to be more useful and more advanced.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> We must replace the olds T-54/55/62 maybe to some M-60 Patton.
> For the M-60, we can ask firms like Leonardo or other firms to upgrade them to be more useful and more advanced.


All t55s should be upgraded to armored logistics vehicles if you ask me, since we saw what went down in Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


>


The Maadi rifles that we have in our Army is it an upgraded version of the classic AKM?



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> All t55s should be upgraded to armored logistics vehicles if you ask me, since we saw what went down in Ukraine.


True, I mean we saw already some modification to our T55s. I think they became sort like K10 (an ammunition resupply vehicle) but still we need to put some in reserve for the cost (maintenance etc...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> First time I've ever seen a "Saildrone".
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517857727250374656
> View attachment 837129
> 
> 
> View attachment 837130
> 
> 
> View attachment 837132
> 
> 
> View attachment 837133


A saildrone is a wind and solar-powered unmanned surface vehicle (USV) capable of up to 12-month data collection missions on the open ocean.

https://www.saildrone.com/news/what-is-saildrone-how-work

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> The Maadi rifles that we have in our Army is it an upgraded version of the classic AKM?
> 
> 
> True, I mean we saw already some modification to our T55s. I think they became sort like K10 (an ammunition resupply vehicle) but still we need to put some in reserve for the cost (maintenance etc...)


look at near the end of the vid like 10 mins he talks abt russian private companies making overall better aks than the goverment because they have competition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> We must replace the olds T-54/55/62 maybe to some M-60 Patton.
> For the M-60, we can ask firms like Leonardo or other firms to upgrade them to be more useful and more advanced.



I hope they've decided not to proceed with that 500 T-90 tank production contract with Russia. If you really study the reviews on that tank, it's a glorified T-72B3 and we all know how far the T-72 turrets have been flying away from the chassis of the tanks when they're getting pummeled lately in Ukraine. They were also having their amo compartments lighting up pretty in Syria but even there they didn't look as bad as the recent ones in the Ukraine. Granted Syrian tank crews seemed to perform better than these Russian fellas with their turrets getting blown off like we've never seen before. Still, that tank was a disaster on both fronts and the T-90 is the same exact thing with just more reactive armor on the turret. Most of that is missing its explosives which is a disgrace that they would be sent into battle with empty ERA!?

That engineering system for the turret attachment and spinning system is horrible and the T-90 is built on the same exact premise.

Hopefully, if this K2 takes its place, and the T-90 is cancelled that would be much better, although I would love to see them work something out with the Russians on brining the assembly line for the T-14 Armata to Egypt. Now there is something worth the investment in a super innovative tank with its unmanned turret, built-in APS as well as the much safer autoloader and of course, it's much larger cannon, lower overall weight, explosive armor and highest speed of all tanks out there. Many new innovations that are steps ahead and not going behind as in the lousy T-90.

This is the next generation tank worthy of that effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I hope they've decided not to proceed with that 500 T-90 tank production contract with Russia. If you really study the reviews on that tank, it's a glorified T-72B3 and we all know how far the T-72 turrets have been flying away from the chassis of the tanks when they're getting pummeled lately in Ukraine.


According to Mahmoud Gamal, we didn't sign the contract to have the T-90. Plus our minister of our military industry showed multiples times interest in K2 Black Panther during EDEX-2021 and WDS-2022 in Qatar. Ya3ni we can say 60% we will have K2 BP. My only problem is that we will have two heavy MBT (inshallah), in the past we had M1 Abrams as heavy MBT and M60 and T-55 (T-55 30 years ago) as light and middle MBT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> A saildrone is a wind and solar-powered unmanned surface vehicle (USV) capable of up to 12-month data collection missions on the open ocean.
> https://www.saildrone.com/news/what-is-saildrone-how-work
> https://www.saildrone.com/news/what-is-saildrone-how-work



Hopefully it's shark-proof. We have A LOT of sharks in the Red Sea.  If it wasn't for the red corals and reefs (not to mention its stunning underwater biological life), it would've been named the "Shark Sea"!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Hopefully it's shark-proof. We have A LOT of sharks in the Red Sea.  If it wasn't for the red corals and reefs (not to mention its stunning underwater biological life), it would've been named the "Shark Sea"!


I hope they will not throw sheep in the sea like some dudes did in 2010 (Sharm El Sheikh) 😂😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I hope they've decided not to proceed with that 500 T-90 tank production contract with Russia. If you really study the reviews on that tank, it's a glorified T-72B3 and we all know how far the T-72 turrets have been flying away from the chassis of the tanks when they're getting pummeled lately in Ukraine. They were also having their amo compartments lighting up pretty in Syria but even there they didn't look as bad as the recent ones in the Ukraine. Granted Syrian tank crews seemed to perform better than these Russian fellas with their turrets getting blown off like we've never seen before. Still, that tank was a disaster on both fronts and the T-90 is the same exact thing with just more reactive armor on the turret. Most of that is missing its explosives which is a disgrace that they would be sent into battle with empty ERA!?
> 
> That engineering system for the turret attachment and spinning system is horrible and the T-90 is built on the same exact premise.
> 
> Hopefully, if this K2 takes its place, and the T-90 is cancelled that would be much better, although I would love to see them work something out with the Russians on brining the assembly line for the T-14 Armata to Egypt. Now there is something worth the investment in a super innovative tank with its unmanned turret, built-in APS as well as the much safer autoloader and of course, it's much larger cannon, lower overall weight, explosive armor and highest speed of all tanks out there. Many new innovations that are steps ahead and not going behind as in the lousy T-90.
> 
> This is the next generation tank worthy of that effort.
> 
> View attachment 837168
> 
> 
> View attachment 837166
> 
> 
> View attachment 837164


I will be amazing if Egypt gets its production license..

One thing is for sure..there are two new tanks needed.. one to replace the old Western M-60 (which is in big numbers in Egypt)..and another one to replace the old Eastern MBTs T54/55/62.. (which are in big numbers too)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> One thing is for sure..there are two new tanks needed.. one to replace the old Western M-60 (which is in big numbers in Egypt)..and another one to replace the old Eastern MBTs T54/55/62.. (which are in big numbers too)..


For you what is the perfect succesor for our T-54/55/62 MBT tanks? Because we didn't sing the T-90 deal so no T-90 for us until today.
You think How many K2 BP will buy and produce locally if we (Egypt and SK) accepted the deal?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> For you what is the perfect succesor for our T-54/55/62 MBT tanks? Because we didn't sing the T-90 deal so no T-90 for us until today.
> You think How many K2 BP will buy and produce locally if we (Egypt and SK) accepted the deal?


maybe 200 increase that number further down the line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> For you what is the perfect succesor for our T-54/55/62 MBT tanks? Because we didn't sing the T-90 deal so no T-90 for us until today.
> You think How many K2 BP will buy and produce locally if we (Egypt and SK) accepted the deal?


The ideal one will be the Armata.. second choice is the T-90MS ..not any T-90 but the MS..

Most likely start with 250 to 500 K2s and increment the numbers to match the Abrams or even more..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> maybe 200 increase that number further down the line


Look at the production K2 Black Pather there is only 250 produced so I don't think that we will surpass SK in numbers of K2 BP. It will be hard to do it. I think we will get only 200 tanks.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I will be amazing if Egypt gets its production license..



Indeed. Then again, CAATSA will always rear it's ugly head and any further deals with Russia will have to wait a very long time, unfortunately. This war hasn't helped their cause, either.



The SC said:


> One thing is for sure..there are two new tanks needed.. one to replace the old Western M-60 (which is in big numbers in Egypt).



Close to 2,500 +/- M60s. That is a lot no doubt, especially with over 1,100 Abrams.



The SC said:


> and another one to replace the old Eastern MBTs T54/55/62.. (which are in big numbers too)..



I think those are only in the 100s, maybe 250 or 300 at the most. A lot of them have been put away and mostly replaced with M1A1s, especially the republican guard units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Look at the production K2 Black Pather there is only 250 produced so I don't think that we will surpass SK in numbers of K2 BP. It will be hard to do it. I think we will get only 200 tanks.


probably the negotiations took a long time probablyy because off the cost


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> probably the negotiations took a long time probablyy because off the cost


I think we will have them next year or two years or maybe even more than that. Look at the K9 deal it took so long from 2017 until 2021.


----------



## Abid123

Gomig-21 said:


> Close to 2,500 +/- M60s. That is a lot no doubt, especially with over 1,100 Abrams.


Why is Egypt buying 500 T-90 when you have 1000+ M1 Abrams?


----------



## Gomig-21

Abid123 said:


> Why is Egypt buying 500 T-90 when you have 1000+ M1 Abrams?



Couple of reasons. The first was to eventually replace the few hundred T-55s and T-62s and then possibly some of the older M60s that were upgraded to M60A3s. A lot of those tanks are very old. 

The other big reason was that it was to be a ToT contract which would open up jobs and bring more tank assembly experience to Egypt. There was also a rumor that they might be a gateway to introducing a market into central African countries through Egypt, but I think that was only a rumor.

The 1967 war and especially the 1973 October war proved that tanks are critical in defending the Sinai from land-thieving enemies. So the Egyptian Army puts a lot of stock into tank warfare which makes up a huge part of the rapid response forces. That branch was created strictly to rapidly push armor of all types and specifically tanks across the Suez Canal to stop and prevent another invasion of the peninsula. Hence the emphasis on a very large tank army as well as other armored vehicles of all types.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Couple of reasons. The first was to eventually replace the few hundred T-55s and T-62s and then possibly some of the older M60s that were upgraded to M60A3s. A lot of those tanks are very old.
> 
> The other big reason was that it was to be a ToT contract which would open up jobs and bring more tank assembly experience to Egypt. There was also a rumor that they might be a gateway to introducing a market into central African countries through Egypt, but I think that was only a rumor.
> 
> The 1967 war and especially the 1973 October war proved that tanks are critical in defending the Sinai from land-thieving enemies. So the Egyptian Army puts a lot of stock into tank warfare which makes up a huge part of the rapid response forces. That branch was created strictly to rapidly push armor of all types and specifically tanks across the Suez Canal to stop and prevent another invasion of the peninsula. Hence the emphasis on a very large tank army as well as other armored vehicles of all types.


If we can, standardize on 3 mbts, the m1a2 "egy", k2 egy, and t90ms. Throw away all of the t54 and 55s and have those be armored supply vehicles.
As for the t62s, cause they aren't just normal t62s, they're special varients, should be converted to special logistical vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Do you think guys that maybe we will produce locally CZ AR series in Egypt?


Well I hope...

The CZ Bren 2 will be way better than the Maadi Mark II undoubtedly, and would be a really good service rifle.

And no, no T-90s for Egypt’s Armoured Corps. The K2 BP is very likely to be the next “thing” for Egypt.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> The CZ Bren 2 will be way better than the Maadi Mark II undoubtedly, and would be a really good service rifle.


I think to produce CZ Bren 2 will be expensive choice because you need to produce millions rifles. Plus the conscripts are ready to use them?
For me it would be better to have Maadi Mark II to conscripts and CZ Bren 2 to our officers.


----------



## joker88

The Abrams prepared it after the last deal 1310. As for why T90 contracted by Egypt, that is to replace the eastern and the Misteral because it is lighter and more mobile, some of which will go with it
I think, according to the Russians, that this year we should receive 200 tanks from them


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> I think, according to the Russians, that this year we should receive 200 tanks from them


According to Mahmoud Gamal, Egypt didn't sign the contract so we will wait to see if it is true yes or no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

I don't know, guys, these men were super brave to go to war in these death traps!
Imagine 4 burly MEN fitting in that tight, heap of cheaply made thin metal!? 

The description for this pic says it's Egyptian but I think it might be Iraqi?







Hard to find more recent pics of Egyptian T-62s. If anyone has any, please post them.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't know, guys, these men were super brave to go to war in these death traps!
> Imagine 4 burly MEN fitting in that tight, heap of cheaply made thin metal!?
> 
> The description for this pic says it's Egyptian but I think it might be Iraqi?
> 
> View attachment 837235
> 
> 
> Hard to find more recent pics of Egyptian T-62s. If anyone has any, please post them.


I think the problem of the old soviets tanks doctrine is that to have small sized tanks. Small sized tank=easily to build more so quantity. Best thing in a military is that more quantity and quality.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Look at the production K2 Black Pather there is only 250 produced so I don't think that we will surpass SK in numbers of K2 BP. It will be hard to do it. I think we will get only 200 tanks.


Don't forget the Egyptian capacity to make the Abrams.. those production lines can be easily adjusted to make the K2 BP.. in the hundreds..and eventually in the thousands.. Just get the license..



Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. Then again, CAATSA will always rear it's ugly head and any further deals with Russia will have to wait a very long time, unfortunately. This war hasn't helped their cause, either.
> 
> 
> 
> Close to 2,500 +/- M60s. That is a lot no doubt, especially with over 1,100 Abrams.
> 
> 
> 
> I think those are only in the 100s, maybe 250 or 300 at the most. A lot of them have been put away and mostly replaced with M1A1s, especially the republican guard units.


Egypt maintains one of the largest fleets of M60s – and has some 300 M60A1 and 850 M60A3 variants still in service..

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/reboot/m60-rules-check-out-senior-tank-keeps-going-war-180203


----------



## Ghostkiller

There is video when our MoD visited a place where the army showed up news weapons (RCWS and new Maadi rifle with optic). It wasn't during an international exhibtion but a local. I think there we discoverd that we produced locally Eagle RCWS from Spain. Does anyone have this photo or video?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> According to Mahmoud Gamal, Egypt didn't sign the contract so we will wait to see if it is true yes or no


Egypt Reportedly Signs Contract for 500 Russian T-90MS Tanks​https://militaryleak.com/2020/06/28/egypt-bought-500-of-russian-t-90ms-main-battle-tank/

T-90MS Tagil :" Russia's Hybrid Armata "​




Very interesting: Check this before any criticim of the the Egyptian choice of the T-90 MS








Ghostkiller said:


> There is video when our MoD visited a place where the army showed up news weapons (RCWS and new Maadi rifle with optic). It wasn't during an international exhibtion but a local. I think there we discoverd that we produced locally Eagle RCWS from Spain. Does anyone have this photo or video?


It was already announced in EDEX 21


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It was already announced in EDEX 21


Ik but what i am talking was like last july august.






Does anyone know what is the name of optics and specifcation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Ik but what i am talking was like last july august.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what is the name of optics and specifcation?


I have many pictures of the binoculars that are made in the Benha company


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> I have many pictures of the binoculars that are made in the Benha company


Send it pls


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Send it pls


----------



## joker88

There are other systems for monitoring and imaging as well. Note that there is a computer for the missions of the soldiers on the shelves


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Ik but what i am talking was like last july august.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what is the name of optics and specifcation?


So many variants are made in Egypt now..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> So many variants are made in Egypt now..
> 
> View attachment 837254


But we don't have anything like ACOG optics etc... ?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But we don't have anything like ACOG optics etc... ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946167930303152128


----------



## Ghostkiller

I meant by producing optics like those?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> choice because you need to produce millions rifles. Plus the conscripts are ready to use them?
> For me it would be better to have Maadi Mark II to conscripts and CZ Bren 2 to our officers.


Sorry... I don’t settle for “lows” and neither should Egypt’s Military.
Maadis can never be used for marksmanship for example, something our conscripts must be capable of doing in the near future. 
The Maadi Mark II’s range, recoil and rate of fire is inferior even to the M16 carbine... there are no two ways about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Sorry... I don’t settle for “lows” and neither should Egypt’s Military.
> Maadis can never be used for marksmanship for example, something our conscripts must be capable of doing in the near future.
> The Maadi Mark II’s range, recoil and rate of fire is inferior even to the M16 carbine... there are no two ways about that.


I am with you but will the Army accept yes or no that is the question. I hope to have a new modern AR. Ya3ni for you Maadis Mark II can't be the standard rifle of the Egyptian Army?


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> Sorry... I don’t settle for “lows” and neither should Egypt’s Military.
> Maadis can never be used for marksmanship for example, something our conscripts must be capable of doing in the near future.
> The Maadi Mark II’s range, recoil and rate of fire is inferior even to the M16 carbine... there are no two ways about that.


So you want us to abandon the maadi and the new macheine gun that was converted to the highest preforming ak round in order to adopt 5.45 NATO? Doing that for the bren itself and its not that high of a preforming rifile is not good and unnessacry to get 100mm of extra firing range that your average solider will never do that job is reserved for macheine gunners and apcs


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> So you want us to abandon the maadi and the new macheine gun that was converted to the highest preforming ak round in order to adopt 5.45 NATO?


Which one? What is the new highest performing AK round?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Hydration said:


> So you want us to abandon the maadi and the new macheine gun that was converted to the highest preforming ak round in order to adopt 5.45 NATO? Doing that for the bren itself and its not that high of a preforming rifile is not good and unnessacry to get 100mm of extra firing range that your average solider will never do that job is reserved for macheine gunners and apcs


Tell me more about the conversions that were related to the chamber of the Maadi, I’m listening...
I’ve didn’t state that Egypt should go for 5.56 though I highly believe it should. Either way the Bren 2 can fire both calibers (AFAIK depending on the buyers request).


Hydration said:


> 100mm of extra firing range that your average solider will never do that job is reserved for macheine gunners and apcs


APCs would easily be destroyed by tanks and ATGMs, you must understand that in land warfare, especially in Egypt’s case, it’s a first shoot first kill, simply translated into gunnery with better range and accuracy. Such is applied to tanks and infantry is no exception to this “rule”. AK designs, with their stock fusion to the rest of the rifles body, are obviously horrible when it comes to recoil, hence are terribly inaccurate when it comes to automatic firing. Perhaps you’d like to declare automatic firing as something useless for infantry too?

Either way, attached below is a brochure for the Mark II;





The Mark II with two locally produced optics:








And side to side with the early gen Maadi Misr in Factory 300

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice pic of EAF F-16 flying over Bernice Naval base with a docked Mistral in the background,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Great pic of really well-maintained K-8 of the Silver Stars aerobatic demonstration team. Maybe someday they'll fly F-16s and really put on an even better show.






Members of the Navy SOF during a tactical firearms training exercise.











ENS Taba and its very cool insignia.











This is pretty cool; we've seen the 203rd Tactical Fighter Wing Storm patch, but this is the first time seeing the Rafale SQ34 Wild Wolves patch.






Sa'ka squad performing salaat prior to heading out on a training mission.






@The SC , I stumbled on this rarity here from 2003 taken from the USS Destroyer Deyo as it was transiting the Suez Canal and in the background, one of the very few left-over water-cannon flushed penetrations of the "vaunted" bar lev line lol. Not sure how many are left as of today, if anyone knows please tell us I'd love to know how many they've preserved along with one or two of the enemy fortresses that they've turned into museums. You can actually take tours and see how they lived in these fortresses and bunkers and these water cannon flushed out sections are right adjacent to those fortresses as Shazly planned the penetrating locations purposely so that once they got through, they would be close to them and could raid the fortresses and seize them quickly. The constant artillery pounding from the west bank by the artillery battalions did a number on many of those forts and flattened the majority of them out. But I do believe that 2 or more survived mostly undamaged and are very cool museum attractions now.

But to see this here is just as neat, for it certainly serves as a reminder of how high and steep that POS sand wall was that cost them $1 million to erect at the time and they thought it would take Egyptian soldiers 3 days to cut or bomb their way through it while they burned any soldiers attempting to cross the canal on rubber dinghies with their underwater flammable pipes! But again, Shazly outsmarted them and had the navy special forces block all the outlets with cement under the cloak of darkness. Some great planning by that military genius and what a shame that Sadat had to butt heads with him and relieve him at the worst possible time of the war. Subject for another day, but Sadat made HUGE blunders in that war and had his ego not gotten the best of him, it would've been an even more decisive victory with the Israelis suffering a lot more casualties than they did. It certainly wouldn't have ended the way it did, that's for sure.

I hope a few of these penetrations are still there today.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

@The SC does AIO produce optics like Trijicon ACOG MRO and other optics not night vision


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Some great planning by that military genius and what a shame that Sadat had to butt heads with him and relieve him at the worst possible time of the war. Subject for another day, but Sadat made HUGE blunders in that war and had his ego not gotten the best of him, it would've been an even more decisive victory with the Israelis suffering a lot more casualties than they did. It certainly wouldn't have ended the way it did, that's for sure.


Honestly, Sadat wasn't wrong in this situation because Abdel Hakim Amer ordered a fast retreat without plan so it distubed the Army structure in Sinai. So if Sadat ordered a retreat then the Third Army will have the same trauma of 67 and they will retreat like animals without organization. But in meantime Shazly was right. Today if the Army ordered to retreat we will not the same trauma or anything like the Army of 73. One of the most factor to win a war is the high moral. If they retreated then it will blow the moral of the Third Army. They will say this battalion is retreating so we must retreat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Great pic of really well-maintained K-8 of the Silver Stars aerobatic demonstration team. Maybe someday they'll fly F-16s and really put on an even better show.
> 
> View attachment 837624
> 
> 
> Members of the Navy SOF during a tactical firearms training exercise.
> 
> View attachment 837626
> 
> 
> View attachment 837627
> 
> 
> ENS Taba and its very cool insignia.
> 
> View attachment 837628
> 
> 
> View attachment 837629
> 
> 
> This is pretty cool; we've seen the 203rd Tactical Fighter Wing Storm patch, but this is the first time seeing the Rafale SQ34 Wild Wolves patch.
> 
> View attachment 837632
> 
> 
> Sa'ka squad performing salaat prior to heading out on a training mission.
> 
> View attachment 837631
> 
> 
> @The SC , I stumbled on this rarity here from 2003 taken from the USS Destroyer Deyo as it was transiting the Suez Canal and in the background, one of the very few left-over water-cannon flushed penetrations of the "vaunted" bar lev line lol. Not sure how many are left as of today, if anyone knows please tell us I'd love to know how many they've preserved along with one or two of the enemy fortresses that they've turned into museums. You can actually take tours and see how they lived in these fortresses and bunkers and these water cannon flushed out sections are right adjacent to those fortresses as Shazly planned the penetrating locations purposely so that once they got through, they would be close to them and could raid the fortresses and seize them quickly. The constant artillery pounding from the west bank by the artillery battalions did a number on many of those forts and flattened the majority of them out. But I do believe that 2 or more survived mostly undamaged and are very cool museum attractions now.
> 
> But to see this here is just as neat, for it certainly serves as a reminder of how high and steep that POS sand wall was that cost them $1 million to erect at the time and they thought it would take Egyptian soldiers 3 days to cut or bomb their way through it while they burned any soldiers attempting to cross the canal on rubber dinghies with their underwater flammable pipes! But again, Shazly outsmarted them and had the navy special forces block all the outlets with cement under the cloak of darkness. Some great planning by that military genius and what a shame that Sadat had to butt heads with him and relieve him at the worst possible time of the war. Subject for another day, but Sadat made HUGE blunders in that war and had his ego not gotten the best of him, it would've been an even more decisive victory with the Israelis suffering a lot more casualties than they did. It certainly wouldn't have ended the way it did, that's for sure.
> 
> I hope a few of these penetrations are still there today.
> 
> View attachment 837633


I live in the area and there are many places with the same picture, there are many of them and they are still there.
As for the places of the fortress, there is a fortress of Tebah Al-Shajara in Ismailia and another fortress in Oyoun Musa in Suez, and it is allowed to visit them

















The Ismaili tree burrows to a depth of 15 km




















Moussa’s eyes in Suez, and unfortunately, this point was the one that bombed the place where the martyr Ibrahim Al-Rifai was located.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC does AIO produce optics like Trijicon ACOG MRO and other optics not night vision


@joker87 any idea?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC does AIO produce optics like Trijicon ACOG MRO and other optics not night vision


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC does AIO produce optics like Trijicon ACOG MRO and other optics not night vision



View attachment 837657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

According to one of the firearm bloggers the CZ Bren 2 he was trying out in his video was destined for a professional military and the order was apparently _cancelled_.

@joker87 do you think it was Egypt that cancelled a CZ Bren 2 order?





These are the designs of locally produced vests/armours. The company producing these has the capacity to produce 60,000 vests/armours and 15,000 helmets a year. The design of the locally produced helmets however is undisclosed from the company’s side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> According to one of the firearm bloggers the CZ Bren 2 he was trying out in his video was destined for a professional military and the order was apparently _cancelled_.
> 
> @joker87 do you think it was Egypt that cancelled a CZ Bren 2 order?
> 
> View attachment 837660
> 
> These are the designs of locally produced vests/armours. The company producing these has the capacity to produce 60,000 vests/armours and 15,000 helmets a year. The design of the locally produced helmets however is undisclosed from the company’s side.


The ones in top left are toooo bulky


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> According to one of the firearm bloggers the CZ Bren 2 he was trying out in his video was destined for a professional military and the order was apparently _cancelled_.
> 
> @joker87 do you think it was Egypt that cancelled a CZ Bren 2 order?
> 
> View attachment 837660
> 
> These are the designs of locally produced vests/armours. The company producing these has the capacity to produce 60,000 vests/armours and 15,000 helmets a year. The design of the locally produced helmets however is undisclosed from the company’s side.


This is what you were talking about, it was circulated to the Paratroopers and the Republican Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly, Sadat wasn't wrong in this situation because Abdel Hakim Amer ordered a fast retreat without plan so it distubed the Army structure in Sinai. So if Sadat ordered a retreat then the Third Army will have the same trauma of 67 and they will retreat like animals without organization.



I've been debating this for over 30 years, now lol. Hey, what's one more time, right?

In reality, there was no retreat involved because on the 17th when it was first reported that the enemy had crossed over with 5 or 6 tanks, Shazly wanted to pull back elements of the 4th armored division from the 3rd army and the 21st armored division from the 2nd army, both of whom were reserves for their respective armies and were originally positioned on the west bank.

So the 21st was the 2nd army's reserve stationed on the west bank of the canal and the 4th armored division was the 3rd army's reserve stationed on the west bank of the canal. Both were ordered to cross to the east to launch the attack (yet another huge blunder by Sadat) to the passes.

So Shazly was basically calling for the 2 armored divisions that had crossed on the 13th from the west to the east to join the 2nd & 3rd army to cross back to their original positions. There was no such thing as "a retreat".

That would've destroyed all hopes for the enemies on the west bank and consolidated the troops and bridgehead on the west bank to prevent any further penetration by the enemy and none of that encirclement would've happened.

To think that Sadat was concerned that the rest of the 95,000 troops -- after all the success of the crossing -- would see the two divisions that had come over as reservist to plan the attack to the passed simply return to the west bank as demoralizing is the epitome of ridiculous.

There's more to it that makes it even more ridiculous such as the 25th division would've remained there and the reserve divisions were equipped with T-62s to boot, making them very suitable in destroying the few enemy tanks and infantry that crossed first.



Ghostkiller said:


> But in meantime Shazly was right. Today if the Army ordered to retreat we will not the same trauma or anything like the Army of 73. One of the most factor to win a war is the high moral. If they retreated then it will blow the moral of the Third Army. They will say this battalion is retreating



Silly, absolutely silly on Sadat's behalf and clearly he was no military genius who thought he had the pulse of the men. If anyone knew the morale of the men, it was most certainly Shazly and a big reason why he was "chief of staff" and planned the entire crossing and look how that turned out? Look at how things fell apart completely once Sadat took control? That right there should easily tell you who's MUCH more qualified to make those critical decisions which would've altered the result of the war completely in Egypt's favor.

Not even just that, Shazly had planned the reserves of the 4th and 21st to be there exactly for that scenario. He knew the 3 places likely for the enemy to make their crossing since it's a classic pincer maneuver and the narrowest sections of the canal would be the most suitable along with the least defended areas. So he already had 3 spots picked out and ready to defend should anything like what happened take place and what did Sadat do? Ruin it completely!

Then add insult to injury, Shazly even had 2 more plans which were to be used just in case the 4th and 21st failed in their original defenses and that was then to pull back a few squads of Sagger units to cripple the tanks on the bridgehead. The man was a military genius and shame on Sadat for letting his ego ruing the complete victory.

To think that these men, after all the initial success would panic when they saw the 1 division in the north and the other in the south simply go back to their original positions on the west bank is as ridiculous as the order to sacrifice the 25th division and 500 tanks by sending them to the passes without any protection under the ridiculous pretext that it would relieve pressure on the Syrians! By the 14th when that ill-fated disaster took place, the Syrian front had already been stable for 2 days!!! And not only that, but the Jordanian brigade was arriving to reinforce the Syrian positions and Sadat must've known that since Shazly and Gamassy and Ismail all knew it. The only one who dared to speak up was Shazly, Anyway...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I've been debating this for over 30 years, now lol. Hey, what's one more time, right?
> 
> In reality, there was no retreat involved because on the 17th when it was first reported that the enemy had crossed over with 5 or 6 tanks, Shazly wanted to pull back elements of the 4th armored division from the 3rd army and the 21st armored division from the 2nd army, both of whom were reserves for their respective armies and were originally positioned on the west bank.
> 
> So the 21st was the 2nd army's reserve stationed on the west bank of the canal and the 4th armored division was the 3rd army's reserve stationed on the west bank of the canal. Both were ordered to cross to the east to launch the attack (yet another huge blunder by Sadat) to the passes.
> 
> So Shazly was basically calling for the 2 armored divisions that had crossed on the 13th from the west to the east to join the 2nd & 3rd army to cross back to their original positions. There was no such thing as "a retreat".
> 
> That would've destroyed all hopes for the enemies on the west bank and consolidated the troops and bridgehead on the west bank to prevent any further penetration by the enemy and none of that encirclement would've happened.
> 
> To think that Sadat was concerned that the rest of the 95,000 troops -- after all the success of the crossing -- would see the two divisions that had come over as reservist to plan the attack to the passed simply return to the west bank as demoralizing is the epitome of ridiculous.
> 
> There's more to it that makes it even more ridiculous such as the 25th division would've remained there and the reserve divisions were equipped with T-62s to boot, making them very suitable in destroying the few enemy tanks and infantry that crossed first.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly, absolutely silly on Sadat's behalf and clearly he was no military genius who thought he had the pulse of the men. If anyone knew the morale of the men, it was most certainly Shazly and a big reason why he was "chief of staff" and planned the entire crossing and look how that turned out? Look at how things fell apart completely once Sadat took control? That right there should easily tell you who's MUCH more qualified to make those critical decisions which would've altered the result of the war completely in Egypt's favor.
> 
> Not even just that, Shazly had planned the reserves of the 4th and 21st to be there exactly for that scenario. He knew the 3 places likely for the enemy to make their crossing since it's a classic pincer maneuver and the narrowest sections of the canal would be the most suitable along with the least defended areas. So he already had 3 spots picked out and ready to defend should anything like what happened take place and what did Sadat do? Ruin it completely!
> 
> Then add insult to injury, Shazly even had 2 more plans which were to be used just in case the 4th and 21st failed in their original defenses and that was then to pull back a few squads of Sagger units to cripple the tanks on the bridgehead. The man was a military genius and shame on Sadat for letting his ego ruing the complete victory.
> 
> To think that these men, after all the initial success would panic when they saw the 1 division in the north and the other in the south simply go back to their original positions on the west bank is as ridiculous as the order to sacrifice the 25th divison and 500 tanks by sending them to the passes without any protection under the ridiculous pretext that it would relieve pressure on the Syrians! By the 14th when that ill-fated disaster took place, the Syrian front had already been stable for 2 days!!! And not only that, but the Jordanian brigade was arriving to reinforce the Syrian positions and Sadat must've known that since Shazly and Gamassy and Ismail all knew it. The only one who dared to speak up was Shazly, Anyway...


Honestly, I respect Sadat Shazly Gamasi Ahmad Ismail. Everyone made all their efforts and their minds so we win and restore our honor after the Naksa. I love Sadat for his brilliant mind games to deceive Israel that we don't have capabilities to fight them and to make the One Eye General more arrogant (he took a big slap because of his arrogance) Shazly for planning the war and Gamasi for preparing every soldiers to fight etc... Everyone played their role perfectly. 
Here is a very good documentary explaining how we were preparing for the victory (



)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

What's the mood like in France with Macron winning the elections? I'm glad he won. He was the first French president to ease military sales to Egypt and allow the Rafale (amongst many other incredible weapons systems) to be sold to Egypt including its first BVR missiles and cruise missiles and specifically came out and challenged those who objected Sisi and publicly denounced him with their usual BS reasoning for not wanting to sell weapons to Egypt. The usual baloney. Not sure Le Pen was going to be as friendly even though she welcomed Sisi's well-wishes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> What's the mood like in France with Macron winning the elections?


The mood here is very disputed. The rate of abstention was very high it was record for them. Even after the announcement of the votes, there was smalls protest against Macron. I think everybody chose the best of the worst. They label Macron as the president of the rich. Plus Sisi pocketed him already hahaha. There is a big probabilty that the PM will be far left named Jean Luc Melanchon because he was third candidate after Macron and Le Pen. The difference between Jean Luc Melanchon and Marine Le Pen was 500 00 voters. If Melanchon's Party (La France Insoumise=) wins the parliamentary election next June, he will be the PM and France will return to a period when the President was Right and his PM was Left and vice versa exactly during Mitterand (Left) Jacque Chirac (RIght) era.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't know, guys, these men were super brave to go to war in these death traps!
> Imagine 4 burly MEN fitting in that tight, heap of cheaply made thin metal!?
> 
> The description for this pic says it's Egyptian but I think it might be Iraqi?
> 
> View attachment 837235
> 
> 
> Hard to find more recent pics of Egyptian T-62s. If anyone has any, please post them.


It is Egyptian T-62. It has BMP-3 fire control system and thermal sleeve on it's 115mm gun. I think this is RO-115 Mk.I, but I also believe this vehicle was never adopted in service, as I haven't seen more pictures of it in service. So it probably only served as testbed/prototype before T-62E MkII were adopted. 

Anyway, here's some quite recent pictures of Egyptian T-62E. In the past they were used by units near Suez canal, not sure about current situation, but some time ago they appeared near the border with Libya. They are still in service as you can see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Which one? What is the new highest performing AK round?


5.45 egypt still uses 7.62×39


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> Tell me more about the conversions that were related to the chamber of the Maadi, I’m listening...
> I’ve didn’t state that Egypt should go for 5.56 though I highly believe it should. Either way the Bren 2 can fire both calibers (AFAIK depending on the buyers request).
> 
> APCs would easily be destroyed by tanks and ATGMs, you must understand that in land warfare, especially in Egypt’s case, it’s a first shoot first kill, simply translated into gunnery with better range and accuracy. Such is applied to tanks and infantry is no exception to this “rule”. AK designs, with their stock fusion to the rest of the rifles body, are obviously horrible when it comes to recoil, hence are terribly inaccurate when it comes to automatic firing. Perhaps you’d like to declare automatic firing as something useless for infantry too?
> 
> Either way, attached below is a brochure for the Mark II;
> View attachment 837471
> 
> The Mark II with two locally produced optics:
> View attachment 837474
> 
> View attachment 837473
> 
> And side to side with the early gen Maadi Misr in Factory 300
> View attachment 837475


I did not know that tanks can be neutralized by 100m of extra firing range from a bren. Automatic fring in long ranges is a death sentemce trigger discipline is a thing even in close quarters. A combined arms warfare will be centered around a mechanized force and what determines the battles are tanks in an open ground and anti tank marksmen and CAS in an open field like northern sinai. Apcs will always be behind tanks a very small difference in range between combat rifiles will not determine the winner and isnt nessacry at all to replace 5 decades worth of experince and loads of ammo and facilities built upon the ak for a less reliable with a lighter round because of "recoil" you act like the aks recoil is like a truck snatching your shoulder



Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly, I respect Sadat Shazly Gamasi Ahmad Ismail. Everyone made all their efforts and their minds so we win and restore our honor after the Naksa. I love Sadat for his brilliant mind games to deceive Israel that we don't have capabilities to fight them and to make the One Eye General more arrogant (he took a big slap because of his arrogance) Shazly for planning the war and Gamasi for preparing every soldiers to fight etc... Everyone played their role perfectly.
> Here is a very good documentary explaining how we were preparing for the victory (
> 
> 
> 
> )


Abd el menaem ryad for being the wide thinking and the morale expert


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Abd el menaem ryad for being the wide thinking and the morale expert


But sadly he was martyred before the war in 1969 so he didn't play the moral expert for 73 war.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@The SC @Gomig-21 what is our most elite Air Force squadron if you have any infos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC @Gomig-21 what is our most elite Air Force squadron if you have any infos


777
999
GIS

Maybe more are hidden..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC @Gomig-21 what is our most elite Air Force squadron if you have any infos


The ones who almost never show up on military videos like that squadron that has no insignias or flags who bombed al watiya airbase. The rafale ones are among the best. And a ton of veterans with over 3000 hours on the f16s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> The ones who almost never show up on military videos like that squadron that has no insignias or flags who bombed al watiya airbase. The rafale ones are among the best. And a ton of veterans with over 3000 hours on the f16s


We don't know who really bombed Watiya airbase. There is a big chance France with the cooperation of Egypt and UAE.



The SC said:


> 777
> 999
> GIS
> 
> Maybe more are hidden..


That is the Special Forces hahaha not the elite squadron of our Air Force


----------



## Gomig-21

Buschlaid said:


> It is Egyptian T-62. It has BMP-3 fire control system and thermal sleeve on it's 115mm gun. I think this is RO-115 Mk.I, but I also believe this vehicle was never adopted in service, as I haven't seen more pictures of it in service. So it probably only served as testbed/prototype before T-62E MkII were adopted.
> 
> Anyway, here's some quite recent pictures of Egyptian T-62E. In the past they were used by units near Suez canal, not sure about current situation, but some time ago they appeared near the border with Libya. They are still in service as you can see.
> View attachment 837767
> View attachment 837768
> View attachment 837769
> View attachment 837770
> View attachment 837771



Very nice, thank you! I did actually have a couple of those, mainly the ones where they're lined up for inspection with the rest of the armored corp.

They definitely need to get rid of them now. There's no use for those death traps in this day and age. Especially with the new types of ATGMs out there as well as the new defensive technology in new tanks like APS and explosive armor etc. These things are beyond obsolete lol.



joker87 said:


> As for the places of the fortress, there is a fortress of Tebah Al-Shajara in Ismailia and another fortress in Oyoun Musa in Suez, and it is allowed to visit them



Helwa awi ya Basha. The other one is also very well preserved. They put mesh on all the cobble stones so they don't move or collapse and they also preserved a lot of the interior items such as the cots (beds), there is a torah on the desk as well as Jewish notebooks and toothpaste with Hebrew righting on it lol. Good stuff.



Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC @Gomig-21 what is our most elite Air Force squadron if you have any infos



I would say that @Hydration pretty much nailed it with the F-16 Aggressor squadron, but there is also the 272nd Tactical Fighter Wing which is comprised of veteran F-16C/D that participate in conversion training for the pilots who graduate from the Alpha jets to the Vipers.








Hydration said:


> The ones who almost never show up on military videos like that squadron that has no insignias or flags who bombed al watiya airbase. The rafale ones are among the best. And a ton of veterans with over 3000 hours on the f16s



I used to have a pic of the patch for that aggressor squadron, but lost it in my old laptop that crashed. I lost A LOT of really great pics ugh so bummed out about that. But I would say you're probably right.

The MiG-29M/M2s squadrons as well as the 2 Rafale squadrons are mostly new and young pilots to tell you the truth. I doubt they come near the hours and experience of the 272nd for example.


















Rafale pilot with 500 hours, is most likely an instructor as well.











Look at these killers in this killer pic!











Bush sniper lol. Nice M110 riflle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Lo


Gomig-21 said:


> Very nice, thank you! I did actually have a couple of those, mainly the ones where they're lined up for inspection with the rest of the armored corp.
> 
> They definitely need to get rid of them now. There's no use for those death traps in this day and age. Especially with the new types of ATGMs out there as well as the new defensive technology in new tanks like APS and explosive armor etc. These things are beyond obsolete lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Helwa awi ya Basha. The other one is also very well preserved. They put mesh on all the cobble stones so they don't move or collapse and they also preserved a lot of the interior items such as the cots (beds), there is a torah on the desk as well as Jewish notebooks and toothpaste with Hebrew righting on it lol. Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that @Hydration pretty much nailed it with the F-16 Aggressor squadron, but there is also the 272nd Tactical Fighter Wing which is comprised of veteran F-16C/D that participate in conversion training for the pilots who graduate from the Alpha jets to the Vipers.
> 
> View attachment 838036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a pic of the patch for that aggressor squadron, but lost it in my old laptop that crashed. I lost A LOT of really great pics ugh so bummed out about that. But I would say you're probably right.
> 
> The MiG-29M/M2s squadrons as well as the 12 Rafale squadrons are mostly new and young pilots to tell you the truth. I doubt they come near the hours and experience of the 272nd for example.
> 
> View attachment 838046
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 838047
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 838045
> 
> 
> Rafale pilot with 500 hours, is most likely an instructor as well.
> 
> View attachment 838043
> 
> 
> View attachment 838044
> 
> 
> Look at these killers in this killer pic!
> 
> View attachment 838040
> 
> 
> 
> Bush sniper lol. Nice M110 riflle.
> 
> View attachment 838048


Looks like the F-16 without the thing is a special squadron. Inshalla 3obal el AMRAAMs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> We don't know who really bombed Watiya airbase. There is a big chance France with the cooperation of Egypt and UAE.
> 
> 
> That is the Special Forces hahaha not the elite squadron of our Air Force


That's true..
For the air force it is the Rafale and the F-16 Blk 52..


----------



## Gomig-21

Buschlaid said:


> It is Egyptian T-62.



So, I found this pic in my collection from a while back. This was taken during the last or 2nd to last 6th October parade. T-62s parading in front of President Sadat and Mubarak and all the war delegates etc. and at that time, they were modifying them with Swingfire ATGMs on the sides of the turret. Because they had such great success with the wire-guided SAGGER Malyokta, they figured this mod would help even more by adding something similar to the SAGGER right on the tank itself. Interesting concept.

*BTW: All these pics you can double click them and put them on full screen for much better detail.*







@ARCH٤R , what's wrong with this picture? Since when is a member of Sa'aka using a desert-colored Tavor?!?!






Member of the very rarely seen JTAC team.





















@Ghostkiller , do those on the right center pylon look like the Vikhr missiles?






Temsah family.








Ghostkiller said:


> Looks like the F-16 without the thing is a special squadron. Inshalla 3obal el AMRAAMs



That's what we've been saying in the last few posts since you asked the question, lol.
Notice who's leading the formation in these pics of all the new types of aircraft in the EAF?
That right there tells you who's most likely the top of the group.











One thing the detractors can't say about the EAF or the ENS or even any armored or infantry units is they don't get enough training. That seems to have changed also with the modernization aspect as the pics are proof positive of that taking place. And the cost of flight pre hour on these new jets is not cheap at all!






Great shot of banking Chiinook.































Man these Su-35SEs are so beautiful! If they can get the AESA radar in them instead of the IRBIS-E and update all the avionics, then I think this would be a better option for the EAF to consider.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> So, I found this pic in my collection from a while back. This was taken during the last or 2nd to last 6th October parade. T-62s parading in front of President Sadat and Mubarak and all the war delegates etc. and at that time, they were modifying them with Swingfire ATGMs on the sides of the turret. Because they had such great success with the wire-guided SAGGER Malyokta, they figured this mod would help even more by adding something similar to the SAGGER right on the tank itself. Interesting concept.
> 
> *BTW: All these pics you can double click them and put them on full screen for much better detail.*
> 
> View attachment 838167
> 
> 
> @ARCH٤R , what's wrong with this picture? Since when is a member of Sa'aka using a desert-colored Tavor?!?!
> 
> View attachment 838170
> 
> 
> Member of the very rarely seen JTAC team.
> 
> View attachment 838176
> 
> 
> View attachment 838172
> 
> 
> View attachment 838173
> 
> 
> View attachment 838174
> 
> 
> @Ghostkiller , do those on the right center pylon look like the Vikhr missiles?
> 
> View attachment 838175
> 
> 
> Temsah family.
> 
> View attachment 838177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we've been saying in the last few posts since you asked the question, lol.
> Notice who's leading the formation in these pics of all the new types of aircraft in the EAF?
> That right there tells you who's most likely the top of the group.
> 
> View attachment 838185
> 
> 
> View attachment 838187
> 
> 
> One thing the detractors can't say about the EAF or the ENS or even any armored or infantry units is they don't get enough training. That seems to have changed also with the modernization aspect as the pics are proof positive of that taking place. And the cost of flight pre hour on these new jets is not cheap at all!
> 
> View attachment 838189
> 
> 
> Great shot of banking Chiinook.
> 
> View attachment 838190
> 
> 
> View attachment 838191
> 
> 
> View attachment 838192
> 
> 
> View attachment 838193
> 
> 
> View attachment 838194
> 
> 
> View attachment 838195
> 
> 
> Man these Su-35SEs are so beautiful! If they can get the AESA radar in them instead of the IRBIS-E and update all the avionics, then I think this would be a better option for the EAF to consider.
> 
> View attachment 838197
> 
> 
> View attachment 838196
> 
> 
> View attachment 838198


that is indeed the vikhir missile. And the the tavor pic was part of the crypoit excercise where they switched weapons with crypoit operatives for some reason

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> @ARCH٤R , what's wrong with this picture? Since when is a member of Sa'aka using a desert-colored Tavor?!?!


During military exercices between two countries, they share their armaments. This photo was taken during a military exercice between Cyprus and Egypt, the Cypriot Army use the TAR-21 so we exchange the weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Such is applied to tanks and infantry is no exception to this “rule”. AK designs, with their stock fusion to the rest of the rifles body, are obviously horrible when it comes to recoil, hence are terribly inaccurate when it comes to automatic firing. Perhaps you’d like to declare automatic firing as something useless for infantry too?



You're absolutely right with regards to the recoil. I have a couple AKs and even my favorite one which is the Chinese-built MAC-90 with the wood stock and bored out thumb grip behind the pistol grip, but even that thing pushes you back considerably when you rapid fire longer consecutive rounds, and we're talking in semi-automatic mode not even fully auto.

Once you fire a consecutive burst of more than 3 rounds at a time, the rifle rides up on you because of that recoil and because your hands are gripping the gun from below it, so the natural tendency is to push it up while trying to control that recoil, and that's where you get that lift and subsequently the inaccuracy you mentioned. You might get the first 2 or 3 rounds close to the intended target, but once it starts riding up after those initial rounds, you're wasting ammo. The main cause of all that is that the AKs are basically "recoil" rifles. They're designed so that the inertia of the cartridge blast moves the bolt back and forth to load the next round. That makes for a rather violent process hence that sequence creates a heavier recoil.

In gas operated rifles, the gas is fed from the blast in front of the cartridge in the barrel and into the piston (which is attached to the rod) which is then pushed to the back by that gas. That actually speeds up the action and lessens the recoil at the same time. Rate of fire on an AK is also less than several of the newer guns like the M4 Carbine..



ARCH٤R said:


> @joker87 do you think it was Egypt that cancelled a CZ Bren 2 order?



It seems like the paratroopers have selected the long-barreled CZ Bren while the Navy special ops are using the short-barreled CZ Bren as you can see in the last set of pics I posted of them raiding a ship.



Hydration said:


> And the the tavor pic was part of the crypoit excercise where they switched weapons with crypoit operatives for some reason



That's right. Another piece of crap bullpup design. Fired it once and don't like it at all. Way too bulky. Haven't fired the ARX-160, but that too seems like a bear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

Department of Electronic Warfare





first time hearing about these recon pods, any ideas?

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> Department of Electronic Warfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time hearing about these recon pods, any ideas?


You are new here?

Welcome yasta


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> You are new here?
> 
> Welcome yasta


yes, thanks asa7be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> yes, thanks asa7be


Where did you get the docuement? From where?


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller 
Jordan is developing a fire and forget ATGM soon equal to the Javelin missile. Could be an option for Egypt. It will be able to take out any Israeli tank or any tank in general actually that doesn’t have APS protection against top attack missiles.

From the official TASS Russian website

“Among the scientific and technical tasks being solved today by the company's specialists is the development of an autonomous anti-tank missile guidance system (the "fire and forget" principle), which will be no worse than that of the famous American Javelin ATGM.”



https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/12871317/amp?fbclid=IwAR1iam7OX72QtLd0wrgBK5kazg7ZdY4W1LxLvk-t47CBknuUf-ZqY11E7Ko&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=linkedin.com&utm_referrer=linkedin.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> Jordan is developing a fire and forget ATGM soon equal to the Javelin missile. Could be an option for Egypt. It will be able to take out any Israeli tank or any tank in general actually that doesn’t have APS protection against top attack missiles.
> 
> From the official TASS Russian website
> 
> “Among the scientific and technical tasks being solved today by the company's specialists is the development of an autonomous anti-tank missile guidance system (the "fire and forget" principle), which will be no worse than that of the famous American Javelin ATGM.”
> 
> 
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/12871317/amp?fbclid=IwAR1iam7OX72QtLd0wrgBK5kazg7ZdY4W1LxLvk-t47CBknuUf-ZqY11E7Ko&utm_source=linkedin.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=linkedin.com&utm_referrer=linkedin.com


Any idea when they will test the trial or any infos.
Like someone said here, Arab countries mainly the countries who have a really good military industry (KSA UAE Egypt Jordan) must joint venture in a lot of weapons. For example, Jordan can provide and develop to Arab countries ATGMs and UAE micro munition (Desert Sting) and other bombs Egypt maybe ballistic missiles etc...

But it is a very good news for the Jordanian industry. I think UAE can cooperate with you with funds and expertise (EDGE etc...)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> Where did you get the docuement? From where?


Aviation Week & Space Technology, article from '78



Ghostkiller said:


> Any idea when they will test the trial or any infos.
> Like someone said here, Arab countries mainly the countries who have a really good military industry (KSA UAE Egypt Jordan) must joint venture in a lot of weapons. For example, Jordan can provide and develop to Arab countries ATGMs and UAE micro munition (Desert Sting) and other bombs Egypt maybe ballistic missiles etc...
> 
> But it is a very good news for the Jordanian industry. I think UAE can cooperate with you with funds and expertise (EDGE etc...)


Egypt is indeed a prospect, the Navy Special Operations Brigade was spotted using the RPG 32 "Nashab"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> Aviation Week & Space Technology, article from '78
> 
> 
> Egypt is indeed a prospect, the Navy Special Operations Brigade was spotted using the RPG 32 "Nashab"


Egypt have a big experience to ballistic missiles since 50ies with Al Zafir and Al Kahir BM. Plus Egypt is rn developing more her BM projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt have a big experience to ballistic missiles since 50ies with Al Zafir and Al Kahir BM. Plus Egypt is rn developing more her BM projects


yeah, Raed as well, very interesting how they managed to covince saenger to work for them

Egypt's MTC is now working on a high-power LV called Kemet-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> yeah, Raed as well, very interesting how they managed to covince saenger to work for them
> 
> Egypt's MTC is now working on a high-power LV called Kemet-3


Raed? Saenger?
I heard about Kemet-3 but i forgot what was it


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> Raed? Saenger?
> I heard about Kemet-3 but i forgot what was it


Raed was a merger of the Kaher and Zafer, apocryphal reports state that it has been tested thrice, it was destined to carry the fizzled Negma satellite.

Kemet-3 is a pretty cryptic satellite launch vehicle project being developed on the behest of the Military Technical College (MTC).



Gaafar said:


> Raed was a merger of the Kaher and Zafer, apocryphal reports state that it has been tested thrice, it was destined to carry the fizzled Negma satellite.
> 
> Kemet-3 is a pretty cryptic satellite launch vehicle project being developed on the behest of the Military Technical College (MTC).


Eugen Saenger was a German Austrian scientist, a fortuitous find. He along other scientists like Mokhtar Halouda, assisted in designing the Qaher and Zafer BMs, he co-founded the Amerikabomber concept, a bomber that would skip into the atmosphere and deliver a bomb load over American target, his studies contributed a lot to projects like the Space Shuttle and the X-15 manned spaceplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> Raed was a merger of the Kaher and Zafer, apocryphal reports state that it has been tested thrice, it was destined to carry the fizzled Negma satellite.
> 
> Kemet-3 is a pretty cryptic satellite launch vehicle project being developed on the behest of the Military Technical College (MTC).
> 
> 
> Eugen Saenger was a German Austrian scientist, a fortuitous find. He along other scientists like Mokhtar Halouda, assisted in designing the Qaher and Zafer BMs, he co-founded the Amerikabomber concept, a bomber that would skip into the atmosphere and deliver a bomb load over American target, his studies contributed a lot to projects like the Space Shuttle and the X-15 manned spaceplane.


Egypt was a paradise for Naz|s hahaha. A lot of them went to Egypt and made projects during Nasser's era. Inshallah the future of Egypt is bright


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> The ones who almost never show up on military videos like that squadron that has no insignias or flags who bombed al watiya airbase.



Here you go, my friend. Just for you I spent a good part of an hour looking for this patch of the F-16 block 52 Aggressor Squadron-95.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> So, I found this pic in my collection from a while back. This was taken during the last or 2nd to last 6th October parade. T-62s parading in front of President Sadat and Mubarak and all the war delegates etc. and at that time, they were modifying them with Swingfire ATGMs on the sides of the turret. Because they had such great success with the wire-guided SAGGER Malyokta, they figured this mod would help even more by adding something similar to the SAGGER right on the tank itself. Interesting concept.
> 
> *BTW: All these pics you can double click them and put them on full screen for much better detail.*
> 
> View attachment 838167


Regarding the T-62s with Swingfires, only a few were modified (my guess is around 10), some also had smoke launchers instead of Swingfire ATGMs. They weren't used for a long time, or at least appart from this parade and two exercises from 80s I haven't seen them. Maybe it didn't work that well, or maybe it cost too much and wasn't worth it. There's sadly almost no information on them, which is a shame because it is one of the most interesting modifications I've ever seen. 

Bright Star '82




Version with smoke launchers:








On parade: 












The exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519126845828091910
The result of our casualties after 7 tense years war on terror

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

Buschlaid said:


> Regarding the T-62s with Swingfires, only a few were modified (my guess is around 10), some also had smoke launchers instead of Swingfire ATGMs. They weren't used for a long time, or at least appart from this parade and two exercises from 80s I haven't seen them. Maybe it didn't work that well, or maybe it cost too much and wasn't worth it. There's sadly almost no information on them, which is a shame because it is one of the most interesting modifications I've ever seen.
> 
> Bright Star '82
> View attachment 838369
> 
> Version with smoke launchers:
> View attachment 838375
> 
> View attachment 838370
> 
> On parade:
> View attachment 838371
> 
> View attachment 838372
> 
> View attachment 838373
> 
> The exercise:
> View attachment 838374
> 
> View attachment 838376
> View attachment 838377
> 
> View attachment 838378














MIG-17s with those Sakr 80MM HE rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519126845828091910
> The result of our casualties after 7 tense years war on terror


like i dont even know if this is bad or good ive seen videos from isis the people they killed were literally just people in military uniform with no armour and walking beside apcs not even in them. Unnesacry cassulties and a handful of them are from the tribal sinai union. Otherwise this is a very big win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> like i dont even know if this is bad or good ive seen videos from isis the people they killed were literally just people in military uniform with no armour and walking beside apcs not even in them. Unnesacry cassulties and a handful of them are from the tribal sinai union. Otherwise this is a very big win


Alhamdulillah at least we got rid of those "cretins" like @Gomig-21 says. He loves use cretins to designate those terrorist hahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Alhamdulillah at least we got rid of those "cretins" like @Gomig-21says. He loves use cretins to designate those terrorist hahaha


now its time to build salaam city to build a strategic ground foot in there the new capital position is aimed and sinai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Develloping Sinai is a national security because without developing it we saw that some Arabs tribes joined ISIS. Bas now we are focusing on developing and to secure more Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Develloping Sinai is a national security because without developing it we saw that some Arabs tribes joined ISIS. Bas now we are focusing on developing and to secure more Sinai.


not whole tribes but teenagers recruited by foriengers

but yeah other than that they deserve alot of development suffered alot too bad previous goverments didnt bother although it is the most important part, s strategic depth from a military point of view a developed urban region can stop superpowers 1956 shows that and other than that relefing cairo from this crowdness would be nice and sinai is just a natural tourist magnet nature there is very diverse and beautiful and has a heavy religous value most of the prophets passed through this sacred land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> not whole tribes but teenagers recruited by foriengers
> 
> but yeah other than that they deserve alot of development suffered alot too bad previous goverments didnt bother although it is the most important part, s strategic depth from a military point of view a developed urban region can stop superpowers 1956 shows that and other than that relefing cairo from this crowdness would be nice


They suffered from neglect by our goverment. I think they couldn't have ID cards etc...


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Alhamdulillah at least we got rid of those "cretins" like @Gomig-21 says. He loves use cretins to designate those terrorist hahaha



This was my favorite cretin crunching by the EAF. Those filthy cockroaches were trying to scatter away from their Toyota pickups when they figured either a Wingloong or Apache or maybe even a Tractor was above them and had launched a missile or bomb that was raining down on them. But it was too late and KABOOM! Fried, crispy cretin cockroaches!


----------



## Philip the Arab

T-62s and T-55s could theoretically be converted into IFVs. Egypt could use the 30mm cannon they are producing under license to convert it into a heavy IFV.

Add ERA blocks on the tank as well, and maybe increase protection via composites and you have a fairly good use of an outdated tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> T-62s and T-55s could theoretically be converted into IFVs. Egypt could use the 30mm cannon they are producing under license to convert it into a heavy IFV.
> 
> Add ERA blocks on the tank as well, and maybe increase protection via composites and you have a fairly good use of an outdated tank.


True we have hundreds of T-62 and T-55 tanks and Israel did with them. They turned those tanks into IFV under the name Achzarit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> True we have hundreds of T-62 and T-55 tanks and Israel did with them. They turned those tanks into IFV under the name Achzarit


Yeah, a 30mm cannon with Kornets would be very effective.

It’s armor would be able to withstand auto cannon, and ATGMs with non tandem warheads.

I imagine you could also add an APS which would make it almost invulnerable to many battlefield threats except tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519406078542467079

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> like i dont even know if this is bad or good ive seen videos from isis the people they killed were literally just people in military uniform with no armour and walking beside apcs not even in them. Unnesacry cassulties and a handful of them are from the tribal sinai union. Otherwise this is a very big win



You're right, I agree with you that the number is ridiculously high and they suffered unnecessary casualties because there was no proper strategy from the start. The high command in charge never put fort a solid plan that would train these brave soldiers and give them a better chance.

I can get into great detail on many of the very obvious screw-ups which we watched in amazement, but I won't since we already covered that in great detail way earlier in this thread. 

The leadership at some of the highest levels has always been the Egyptian Army's Achilles heel. The disaster of 67 was all leadership failures all the way up to Nasser and we all know about the horrific decisions Sadat made in 1973. The same is still happening at lower levels, mainly at the ministry and generals' level.

Who was it that famously said:

_"The soldier shall not be blamed for the lost battle, it is the general who shall be beheaded."_

I think it might've been Confucius or some philosopher of old. The great heavy metal band Judas Priest wrote one of their best song about exactly that called "Some Heads are gonna Roll" and the main chorus lines is _"if the man, with the power, can't keep it under control....some heads are gonna roll!" _

All that perfectly matches the Egyptian Army's history and their Sinai Campaign. 



Philip the Arab said:


> T-62s and T-55s could theoretically be converted into IFVs. Egypt could use the 30mm cannon they are producing under license to convert it into a heavy IFV.
> 
> Add ERA blocks on the tank as well, and maybe increase protection via composites and you have a fairly good use of an outdated tank.



It's a good idea and more commonly done than people think. It would work if they had a customer to purchase them. Convert a couple only and show it off at EDEX and if an African country likes it and wants to buy more, then make a deal to convert more and sell it to them.

However, in Egypt's case, it already has a lot of IFVs of all types and the Temsah program is creating new and modern IFVs that might be the better way to go than to spend a lot of money and effort on this old, thinly armored death trap of a coffin on tracks lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> You're right, I agree with you that the number is ridiculously high and they suffered unnecessary casualties because there was no proper strategy from the start. The high command in charge never put fort a solid plan that would train these brave soldiers and give them a better chance.
> 
> I can get into great detail on many of the very obvious screw-ups which we watched in amazement, but I won't since we already covered that in great detail way earlier in this thread.
> 
> The leadership at some of the highest levels has always been the Egyptian Army's Achilles heel. The disaster of 67 was all leadership failures all the way up to Nasser and we all know about the horrific decisions Sadat made in 1973. The same is still happening at lower levels, mainly at the ministry and generals' level.
> 
> Who was it that famously said:
> 
> _"The soldier shall not be blamed for the lost battle, it is the general who shall be beheaded."_
> 
> I think it might've been Confucius or some philosopher of old. The great heavy metal band Judas Priest wrote one of their best song about exactly that called "Some Heads are gonna Roll" and the main chorus lines is _"if the man, with the power, can't keep it under control....some heads are gonna roll!" _
> 
> All that perfectly matches the Egyptian Army's history and their Sinai Campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good idea and more commonly done than people think. It would work if they had a customer to purchase them. Convert a couple only and show it off at EDEX and if an African country likes it and wants to buy more, then make a deal to convert more and sell it to them.
> 
> However, in Egypt's case, it already has a lot of IFVs of all types and the Temsah program is creating new and modern IFVs that might be the better way to go than to spend a lot of money and effort on this old, thinly armored death trap of a coffin on tracks lol.


Iam starting to think that he added civillian cassulties to that number. Like you said their start was horrible until they wrapped themselves up by the time frame of 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gaafar said:


> Department of Electronic Warfare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time hearing about these recon pods, any ideas?


Yeah I think I’ve came across an interesting EAF MiG-21 photo this can relate to.


----------



## Gaafar

ARCH٤R said:


> Yeah I think I’ve came across an interesting EAF MiG-21 photo this can relate to.


Send if i you still have it, please.


----------



## Buschlaid

Philip the Arab said:


> T-62s and T-55s could theoretically be converted into IFVs. Egypt could use the 30mm cannon they are producing under license to convert it into a heavy IFV.
> 
> Add ERA blocks on the tank as well, and maybe increase protection via composites and you have a fairly good use of an outdated tank.


This is actually a very good idea! Egyptian workshops already have some experience with modifying T-55 tanks (as demonstrated by T-55 ammunition carriers shown here). There were some more modifications too, on both platforms. Egypt's BMP fleet is shrinking and too old, there is of course Sinai-200 prototype that might soon be adopted, but there won't be any other IFV besides YPR-765, and I'm almost certain their numbers won't increase, so there might be unfilled hole after BMPs will be completly phased out. Of course this might and likely will be filled by Sinais, if they get accepted, but I think the idea if heavier IFV is not that bad. I mean, look at Israel, they are/were operating light and heavy APCs/IFVs alongside. There is also the interesting path Algeria chose for upgrading their T-62s with BMP-2M turret. I think similar concept could fit well into Egypt's doctrine. Or maybe to be selled for export? I'm a bit afraid what is the state of T-55 fleet since I haven't seen them for quite some time, besides the ammunition carriers and single T-55E MkII Ramses in one 2018 video in front of row of T-62E tanks. I guess they might be still stored as I don't suppose they are still in service.

Anyway, since some of us already shared here some of the older pictures, do you guys have some late 90s early 2000s Egyptian military photos? I'm severly lacking any photos from this era


----------



## Gaafar

Gaafar said:


> Send if i you still have it, please.





Buschlaid said:


> This is actually a very good idea! Egyptian workshops already have some experience with modifying T-55 tanks (as demonstrated by T-55 ammunition carriers shown here). There were some more modifications too, on both platforms. Egypt's BMP fleet is shrinking and too old, there is of course Sinai-200 prototype that might soon be adopted, but there won't be any other IFV besides YPR-765, and I'm almost certain their numbers won't increase, so there might be unfilled hole after BMPs will be completly phased out. Of course this might and likely will be filled by Sinais, if they get accepted, but I think the idea if heavier IFV is not that bad. I mean, look at Israel, they are/were operating light and heavy APCs/IFVs alongside. There is also the interesting path Algeria chose for upgrading their T-62s with BMP-2M turret. I think similar concept could fit well into Egypt's doctrine. Or maybe to be selled for export? I'm a bit afraid what is the state of T-55 fleet for quite some time, besides the ammunition carriers and single T-55E MkII Ramses in one 2018 video in front of row of T-62E tanks. I guess they might be still stored as I don't suppose they are still in service.
> 
> Anyway, since some of us already shared here some of the older pictures, do you guys have some late 90s early 2000s Egyptian military photos? I'm severly lacking any photos from this era


Dude, same. I've been looking for Egyptian military photos from the 90s, I do have some footage of the Egyptian Army in Kuwait. 








Pictured above are conscripts of the Chemical Warfare Corps in Kuwait

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gaafar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

@Buschlaid That was the last of 'em.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

Actually no. I still have pictures of Unit 333, a reclusive and cryptic hostage rescue and CT interior unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

I'm mainly interested in vehicles, so I most of the times only download those. Anyway, here is my collection. I have a lot of photos from Arab spring, but I won't post these, they are available at Milinme blog.

Early 2000-2012: (4K51 Rubezh)








ATS-59G Sakr-36 MLRS




BMP-1 (super low quality)




HMMWV TOW




M60 (a few had also KMT-4 minerollers)












M113 (also recovery variant and ambulance)



















T-54 modification with KMT-4 minerollers








MT-55 bridgelayer (?)




T-55E MkII Ramses




And display, not sure of exact year but vehicles are sporting early 2000s camouflage used till 2012 (this year it became rare, most of the vehicles were repainted)
From front: T-55E MkII, M-46 130mm howitzers, BMP-1, BTR-50/OT-62, M48 Chaparral, some prime movers I don't recognise, SPH-122 and 4K51 Rubezh


----------



## Buschlaid

Buschlaid said:


> I'm mainly interested in vehicles, so I most of the times only download those. Anyway, here is my collection. I have a lot of photos from Arab spring, but I won't post these, they are available at Milinme blog.


Here's the rest I have, sorry for spamming, guys. If you have more pictures, specially of vehicles from this period, I would be very grateful. Also a lot of the photos have terrible quality, unfortunately I cannot do anything about it.

ZSU-23-4 Shilka




SA-3




HAWK




M109








SM-4-1 130mm




M-46 130mm













And only picture from 90s I have, T-55E MkII Ramses


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Kellar777 

Are you Abdelrahman ElGhawas on twitter? Because your name is Kellar 777 and his name on twitter is Kellar 999


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519480841977561088
Ofc those people will not give us the AIM-260 JATM if we concluded the deal of F-15. @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

AIO is going to produce this 30mm RWS in the future under license from Spain.

Use this on Sinai-200, and you have an IFV capable of replacing older BMPs with a capable platform that can destroy tanks and armored vehicles.

You can theoretically replace the T-62 turret with something like this, and use it as a heavy IFV. It would have much higher armor than BMP or Bradley’s. A concept like this would have saved many soldiers lives in the Sinai if the vehicle is up armored with composite and ERA using the weight savings from the turret removal.


@Gomig-21













Ghostkiller said:


> @Kellar777
> 
> Are you Abdelrahman ElGhawas on twitter? Because your name is Kellar 777 and his name on twitter is Kellar 999
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1519480841977561088
> Ofc those people will not give us the AIM-260 JATM if we concluded the deal of F-15. @Gomig-21


I think only close US Allie’s will get the AIM-260 such as UK, Australia, and Canada.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> AIO is going to produce this 30mm RWS in the future under license from Spain.
> 
> Use this on Sinai-200, and you have an IFV capable of replacing older BMPs with a capable platform that can destroy tanks and armored vehicles.
> 
> You can theoretically replace the T-62 turret with something like this, and use it as a heavy IFV. It would have much higher armor than BMP or Bradley’s. A concept like this would have saved many soldiers lives in the Sinai if the vehicle is up armored with composite and ERA using the weight savings from the turret removal.
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21
> 
> View attachment 838813
> 
> 
> View attachment 838814
> 
> 
> 
> I think only close US Allie’s will get the AIM-260 such as UK, Australia, and Canada.


There is rumors that Egypt will produce this IFV beside the 30mm turret. You can see the egyptian flag on it. This IFV is VCR Dragon 8x8.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> There is rumors that Egypt will produce this IFV beside the 30mm turret. You can see the egyptian flag on it. This IFV is VCR Dragon 8x8.


Egypt can develop its own 8x8 I’m sure instead of using a Swiss design.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt can develop its own 8x8 I’m sure instead of using a Swiss design.


I think Egypt is doing two things. First they do ToT deals then our design and version. For example we had ToT for the RCWS Eagle 2 (Escribano Group) then AOI is producing her own RCWS which is X29 now

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Military Watch Magazine







militarywatchmagazine.com





I don't like that much military watch. For him, every weapon or equipement that Egypt possess is obsolete. Ya3ni haga khara they can't be objective at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

@Buschlaid , I've seen your Twitter post before, if you're looking for some 90s vehicular content, check out Egyptian Special Forces https://www.facebook.com/Egyptian.Forces on Facebook.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Even tho converted t62s into ifvs sounds like a good idea, you can be rest assured that egy is going to use the sinai 200 possibly as a stopgap or supplementary equipment, those and the t55s are better off being converted as logistics vehicles. Egypt has been eyeng the French Titus 6×6 vehicle as well if anyone knows about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Even tho converted t62s into ifvs sounds like a good idea, you can be rest assured that egy is going to use the sinai 200 possibly as a stopgap or supplementary equipment, those and the t55s are better off being converted as logistics vehicles. Egypt has been eyeng the French Titus 6×6 vehicle as well if anyone knows about it











Ghostkiller said:


> There is rumors that Egypt will produce this IFV beside the 30mm turret. You can see the egyptian flag on it. This IFV is VCR Dragon 8x8.


Yes.. both with ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 839007
> View attachment 839008


The second picture who does use it? the Army or the Police? and when they use it?


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> View attachment 839118


Looking sexy hahahaha. I think i can see PGM Hécate II sniper and FN Minimi LMG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Iam starting to think that he added civillian cassulties to that number. Like you said their start was horrible until they wrapped themselves up by the time frame of 2017



Although he does use the term "martyred", and MG wrote the numbers down as "Killed in Action" & "Wounded in Action", those two would lean more towards individuals who fought and not really civilians.

I like how at the end he mentions the purpose of revealing these numbers in a very nice way, despite not ever doing that in the past and the reason is he worries that people will forget the sacrifice of these individuals. Then he finished by saying "don't forget" which I thought was really well said.

BTW, Hydration, take a look at the patch of the pilot to the right who is speaking into the microphone, not the older one to the left with the 2000-hour patch, but the one to the right and let me know if you recognize that patch?






Speaking of Sinai, I believe this was taken by either military personnel or a civilian while this F-16 was screaming and banking while carrying what appears to be a pair of AGM-65 Mavericks. 








Ghostkiller said:


> Ofc those people will not give us the AIM-260 JATM if we concluded the deal of F-15. @Gomig-21



Oh definitely not, lol. We are the untrustworthy pariah that poses a constant threat on the Jewish state; go figure that one out?!?! since we were the ones who were attacked twice and have only defended our land. 

BTW, the Egyptian Army has been very smart about the Italian mega deal offer they made and instead of refusing the whole thing and upsetting the Italians because most likely the EAF didn't want to purchase the 24 Eurofighter Typhoons, but were interested in most of the other items such as the 4/6 Bergamini FREMMs, possibly the military satellite (not sure what they're thinking is on the 20 Falaj II OPV Corvettes) and it seems they're negotiating with Leonardo on the 24 Aermachi M-346 Advanced Jet Trainers and Light Combat Aircraft.






That would be good for them to acquire those so that trainees can train of a modern aircraft to go with all the modern fighters in the fleet. Right now they're sharing duties between the Alpha jets and the L-59Es although we haven't seen much of the latter.











This is the drone you were asking about, right? No one knows what it is except the speculation is that it's an indigenous design and project and used as a recon UAV.






@The SC , this Ka-52K Katran was most likely the testbed for the Egyptian Navy's tender/order because of the OES-52 under the nose. It's the same one the EAF requested on their Alligators instead of the other one the Russians use. You won't see any other katrans with that OES-52 shaped more like a disc than a ball. It also appears they were testing it in Syria since I don't think there are any palm trees in Russia, right? lol






Some additional info on that particular OES-52 that the Egyptian military specifically requested on its Ka-52s.

_The French gyro stabilized Safran STRIX targeting sensor used by the Tiger attack helicopter. Testing of the OES-52 system on a Ka-52 commenced in January 2015, and the system entered production in 2017 for Ka-52E helicopters delivered to Egypt. The OES-52 performs similar functions as the GOES- 451, but also houses five sensors; an infrared camera, an electrooptical camera, a laser rangefinder/ designator, laser beam riding for air-to-ground missiles, and a laser spot tracker._









Russian Alligators


Russia’s Ministry of Defence will acquire 114 Ka-52M combat...




www.key.aero





Real mistery on the status of the Katran for the Mistrals, or if they're leaning towards a different helo for CAATSA reasons or simply that they're looking for something different now?

@ARCH٤R , I still can't find that pic of the Egyptian Ka-52 with the Kh-35 on it. IIRC, it was part of the group of photos taken when President Sisi visited one of the air bases and was wearing the helicopter uniform and helmet and sat in one of them. Not sure if he actually went for a ride lol! I would hope so if he went through all the trouble of dressing up for the occasion. But I bet the secret service told him to forget about that! Anyway, maybe one day it will turn up (just like I happen to accidently stumble on the rare one with the Vikhir missiles) but we know the Kh-35 is part of the EAF inventory since we've seen the MiG-29M/M2s carrying them and even launching one in a video, and here is another pic of a Russian Ka-52 with the massive Kh-35, so it is capable of doing so.











A few more pics of the Tahyia Misr FREMM and EN with the Alexandria Corniche in the background.











And speaking of Alexandria, back in November of '21, the French destroyer Paul Chevalier and the ENS Alexandria performed a PASSEX exercise in the Red Sea. 






Even the older Oliver Perry Class frigates in the EN are very well maintained, despite being quite active. You can really tell all the branches have upped their training to a lot more in the last decade or so.






This is one of two types of Egyptian-made RIBs sold to the Bangladesh Navy. This was taken at the Egyptian factory prior to shipping to Bangladesh. They come with the Yamaha 75HP outboard motor.


















@ezerdi2 , fenak ya habibi?  Is this towing test/exercise by Thyssenkrupp of the first Egyptian Meko the same thing that the Algerian navy was performing in that one exercise and people thought that the ship was disabled and then commented that it must've been due to bad maintenance and things of that sort? lol, amazing how reality can be twisted, by accident or on purpose. The Algerian navy is one of the most disciplined and well maintained navies in Africa & the Middle East. To mistake a towing exercise for a disabled frigate due to improper maintenance is a travesty! 

That hatch that's opened up at portside bow is something I haven't seen before on any of the other ships. Most likely makes for easier viewing and access to docking and towing lines. Can't wait to see these arrive in Egypt, which should be relatively soon since they're almost done building the 3rd one I think, with the 4th being built in Alexandria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Military Watch Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> militarywatchmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that much military watch. For him, every weapon or equipement that Egypt possess is obsolete. Ya3ni haga khara they can't be objective at all.









Gomig-21 said:


> Although he does use the term "martyred", and MG wrote the numbers down as "Killed in Action" & "Wounded in Action", those two would lean more towards individuals who fought and not really civilians.
> 
> I like how at the end he mentions the purpose of revealing these numbers in a very nice way, despite not ever doing that in the past and the reason is he worries that people will forget the sacrifice of these individuals. Then he finished by saying "don't forget" which I thought was really well said.
> 
> BTW, Hydration, take a look at the patch of the pilot to the right who is speaking into the microphone, not the older one to the left with the 2000-hour patch, but the one to the right and let me know if you recognize that patch?
> 
> View attachment 839120
> 
> 
> Speaking of Sinai, I believe this was taken by either military personnel or a civilian while this F-16 was screaming and banking while carrying what appears to be a pair of AGM-65 Mavericks.
> 
> View attachment 839121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely not, lol. We are the untrustworthy pariah that poses a constant threat on the Jewish state; go figure that one out?!?! since we were the ones who were attacked twice and have only defended our land.
> 
> BTW, the Egyptian Army has been very smart about the Italian mega deal offer they made and instead of refusing the whole thing and upsetting the Italians because most likely the EAF didn't want to purchase the 24 Eurofighter Typhoons, but were interested in most of the other items such as the 4/6 Bergamini FREMMs, possibly the military satellite (not sure what they're thinking is on the 20 Falaj II OPV Corvettes) and it seems they're negotiating with Leonardo on the 24 Aermachi M-346 Advanced Jet Trainers and Light Combat Aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 839123
> 
> 
> That would be good for them to acquire those so that trainees can train of a modern aircraft to go with all the modern fighters in the fleet. Right now they're sharing duties between the Alpha jets and the L-59Es although we haven't seen much of the latter.
> 
> View attachment 839125
> 
> 
> View attachment 839126
> 
> 
> This is the drone you were asking about, right? No one knows what it is except the speculation is that it's an indigenous design and project and used as a recon UAV.
> 
> View attachment 839127
> 
> 
> @The SC , this Ka-52K Katran was most likely the testbed for the Egyptian Navy's tender/order because of the OLS under the nose. It's the same one the EAF requested on their Alligators instead of the other one the Russians use. You won't see any other katrans with that OES-52 shaped more like a disc than a ball. It also appears they were testing it in Syria since I don't think there are any palm trees in Russia, right? lol
> 
> View attachment 839128
> 
> 
> Some additional info on that particular OES-52 that the Egyptian military specifically requested on its Ka-52s.
> 
> _The French gyro stabilized Safran STRIX targeting sensor used by the Tiger attack helicopter. Testing of the OES-52 system on a Ka-52 commenced in January 2015, and the system entered production in 2017 for Ka-52E helicopters delivered to Egypt. The OES-52 performs similar functions as the GOES- 451, but also houses five sensors; an infrared camera, an electrooptical camera, a laser rangefinder/ designator, laser beam riding for air-to-ground missiles, and a laser spot tracker._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Alligators
> 
> 
> Russia’s Ministry of Defence will acquire 114 Ka-52M combat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.key.aero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real mistery on the status of the Katran for the Mistrals, or if they're leaning towards a different helo for CAATSA reasons or simply that they're looking for something different now?
> 
> @ARCH٤R , I still can't find that pic of the Egyptian Ka-52 with the Kh-35 on it. IIRC, it was part of the group of photos taken when President Sisi visited one of the air bases and was wearing the helicopter uniform and helmet and sat in one of them. Not sure if he actually went for a ride lol! I would hope so if he went through all the trouble of dressing up for the occasion. But I bet the secret service told him to forget about that! Anyway, maybe one day it will turn up (just like I happen to accidently stumble on the rare one with the Vikhir missiles) but we know the Kh-35 is part of the EAF inventory since we've seen the MiG-29M/M2s carrying them and even launching one in a video, and here is another pic of a Russian Ka-52 with the massive Kh-35, so it is capable of doing so.
> 
> View attachment 839152
> 
> 
> View attachment 839138
> 
> 
> A few more pics of the Tahyia Misr FREMM and EN with the Alexandria Corniche in the background.
> 
> View attachment 839140
> 
> 
> View attachment 839139
> 
> 
> And speaking of Alexandria, back in November of '21, the French destroyer Paul Chevalier and the ENS Alexandria performed a PASSEX exercise in the Red Sea.
> 
> View attachment 839143
> 
> 
> Even the older Oliver Perry Class frigates in the EN are very well maintained, despite being quite active. You can really tell all the branches have upped their training to a lot more in the last decade or so.
> 
> View attachment 839146
> 
> 
> This is one of two types of Egyptian-made RIBs sold to the Bangladesh Navy. This was taken at the Egyptian factory prior to shipping to Bangladesh. They come with the Yamaha 75HP outboard motor.
> 
> View attachment 839147
> 
> View attachment 839148
> 
> View attachment 839149
> 
> View attachment 839150
> 
> 
> @ezerdi2 , fenak ya habibi?  Is this towing test/exercise by Thyssenkrupp of the first Egyptian Meko the same thing that the Algerian navy was performing in that one exercise and people thought that the ship was disabled and then commented that it must've been due to bad maintenance and things of that sort? lol, amazing how reality can be twisted, by accident or on purpose. The Algerian navy is one of the most disciplined and well maintained navies in Africa & the Middle East. To mistake a towing exercise for a disabled frigate due to improper maintenance is a travesty!
> 
> That hatch that's opened up at portside bow is something I haven't seen before on any of the other ships. Most likely makes for easier viewing and access to docking and towing lines. Can't wait to see these arrive in Egypt, which should be relatively soon since they're almost done building the 3rd one I think, with the 4th being built in Alexandria.
> View attachment 839151


always thught that disc was a downgrade glad to hear otherwise. The aggressor squadron

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> This is the drone you were asking about, right? No one knows what it is except the speculation is that it's an indigenous design and project and used as a recon UAV.


Don't think that this is indigenous because if it we would have showcased during EDEX-2021. I think it is maybe Lipán M3 or M4 from Argentina.






UAV Lipan M3 (Argentina)







desarrolloydefensa.blogspot.com

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Although he does use the term "martyred", and MG wrote the numbers down as "Killed in Action" & "Wounded in Action", those two would lean more towards individuals who fought and not really civilians.
> 
> I like how at the end he mentions the purpose of revealing these numbers in a very nice way, despite not ever doing that in the past and the reason is he worries that people will forget the sacrifice of these individuals. Then he finished by saying "don't forget" which I thought was really well said.
> 
> BTW, Hydration, take a look at the patch of the pilot to the right who is speaking into the microphone, not the older one to the left with the 2000-hour patch, but the one to the right and let me know if you recognize that patch?
> 
> View attachment 839120
> 
> 
> Speaking of Sinai, I believe this was taken by either military personnel or a civilian while this F-16 was screaming and banking while carrying what appears to be a pair of AGM-65 Mavericks.
> 
> View attachment 839121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh definitely not, lol. We are the untrustworthy pariah that poses a constant threat on the Jewish state; go figure that one out?!?! since we were the ones who were attacked twice and have only defended our land.
> 
> BTW, the Egyptian Army has been very smart about the Italian mega deal offer they made and instead of refusing the whole thing and upsetting the Italians because most likely the EAF didn't want to purchase the 24 Eurofighter Typhoons, but were interested in most of the other items such as the 4/6 Bergamini FREMMs, possibly the military satellite (not sure what they're thinking is on the 20 Falaj II OPV Corvettes) and it seems they're negotiating with Leonardo on the 24 Aermachi M-346 Advanced Jet Trainers and Light Combat Aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 839123
> 
> 
> That would be good for them to acquire those so that trainees can train of a modern aircraft to go with all the modern fighters in the fleet. Right now they're sharing duties between the Alpha jets and the L-59Es although we haven't seen much of the latter.
> 
> View attachment 839125
> 
> 
> View attachment 839126
> 
> 
> This is the drone you were asking about, right? No one knows what it is except the speculation is that it's an indigenous design and project and used as a recon UAV.
> 
> View attachment 839127
> 
> 
> @The SC , this Ka-52K Katran was most likely the testbed for the Egyptian Navy's tender/order because of the OLS under the nose. It's the same one the EAF requested on their Alligators instead of the other one the Russians use. You won't see any other katrans with that OES-52 shaped more like a disc than a ball. It also appears they were testing it in Syria since I don't think there are any palm trees in Russia, right? lol
> 
> View attachment 839128
> 
> 
> Some additional info on that particular OES-52 that the Egyptian military specifically requested on its Ka-52s.
> 
> _The French gyro stabilized Safran STRIX targeting sensor used by the Tiger attack helicopter. Testing of the OES-52 system on a Ka-52 commenced in January 2015, and the system entered production in 2017 for Ka-52E helicopters delivered to Egypt. The OES-52 performs similar functions as the GOES- 451, but also houses five sensors; an infrared camera, an electrooptical camera, a laser rangefinder/ designator, laser beam riding for air-to-ground missiles, and a laser spot tracker._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Alligators
> 
> 
> Russia’s Ministry of Defence will acquire 114 Ka-52M combat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.key.aero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real mistery on the status of the Katran for the Mistrals, or if they're leaning towards a different helo for CAATSA reasons or simply that they're looking for something different now?
> 
> @ARCH٤R , I still can't find that pic of the Egyptian Ka-52 with the Kh-35 on it. IIRC, it was part of the group of photos taken when President Sisi visited one of the air bases and was wearing the helicopter uniform and helmet and sat in one of them. Not sure if he actually went for a ride lol! I would hope so if he went through all the trouble of dressing up for the occasion. But I bet the secret service told him to forget about that! Anyway, maybe one day it will turn up (just like I happen to accidently stumble on the rare one with the Vikhir missiles) but we know the Kh-35 is part of the EAF inventory since we've seen the MiG-29M/M2s carrying them and even launching one in a video, and here is another pic of a Russian Ka-52 with the massive Kh-35, so it is capable of doing so.
> 
> View attachment 839152
> 
> 
> View attachment 839138
> 
> 
> A few more pics of the Tahyia Misr FREMM and EN with the Alexandria Corniche in the background.
> 
> View attachment 839140
> 
> 
> View attachment 839139
> 
> 
> And speaking of Alexandria, back in November of '21, the French destroyer Paul Chevalier and the ENS Alexandria performed a PASSEX exercise in the Red Sea.
> 
> View attachment 839143
> 
> 
> Even the older Oliver Perry Class frigates in the EN are very well maintained, despite being quite active. You can really tell all the branches have upped their training to a lot more in the last decade or so.
> 
> View attachment 839146
> 
> 
> This is one of two types of Egyptian-made RIBs sold to the Bangladesh Navy. This was taken at the Egyptian factory prior to shipping to Bangladesh. They come with the Yamaha 75HP outboard motor.
> 
> View attachment 839147
> 
> View attachment 839148
> 
> View attachment 839149
> 
> View attachment 839150
> 
> 
> @ezerdi2 , fenak ya habibi?  Is this towing test/exercise by Thyssenkrupp of the first Egyptian Meko the same thing that the Algerian navy was performing in that one exercise and people thought that the ship was disabled and then commented that it must've been due to bad maintenance and things of that sort? lol, amazing how reality can be twisted, by accident or on purpose. The Algerian navy is one of the most disciplined and well maintained navies in Africa & the Middle East. To mistake a towing exercise for a disabled frigate due to improper maintenance is a travesty!
> 
> That hatch that's opened up at portside bow is something I haven't seen before on any of the other ships. Most likely makes for easier viewing and access to docking and towing lines. Can't wait to see these arrive in Egypt, which should be relatively soon since they're almost done building the 3rd one I think, with the 4th being built in Alexandria.
> View attachment 839151


Apparently China bought 36 K-52K in 2020 ..way after Egypt's acceptance of the Russian bid..

https://navalpost.com/china-to-procure-36-ka-52k/


Maybe Egypt wants a Special Edition..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Don't think that this is indigenous because if it we would have showcased during EDEX-2021. I think it is maybe Lipán M3 or M4 from Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAV Lipan M3 (Argentina)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desarrolloydefensa.blogspot.com









Lipán M3





Yarara





Aukán - UAV Clase I










None of the Argentinian UAVs look like the Egyptian..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> AIO is going to produce this 30mm RWS in the future under license from Spain.
> 
> Use this on Sinai-200, and you have an IFV capable of replacing older BMPs with a capable platform that can destroy tanks and armored vehicles.
> 
> You can theoretically replace the T-62 turret with something like this, and use it as a heavy IFV. It would have much higher armor than BMP or Bradley’s. A concept like this would have saved many soldiers lives in the Sinai if the vehicle is up armored with composite and ERA using the weight savings from the turret removal.
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21
> 
> View attachment 838813
> 
> 
> View attachment 838814



Yeah that thing is awesome. 

Both the Sinai 200 IFV and the ST-500 LTV are going or have already gone into production from some of the local news.

View attachment 839172


View attachment 839173


Reminds me that Sisi also met recently with the head of the Belgian Defense Company for a possible joint defense cooperation on some of the items they produce, specifically the turrets and remotely controlled guns in 25 to 120mm caliber for APC/IFVs and naval vessels.














Egyptian army has over 1000 YPR-765s which is a little less than the total number of Abram tanks it has. Plus an unknown number of BMP-1s ( I would say at least 300 probably more) and a huge stock of APCs they've been using with IFVs.

They also have 250+ Pegaso BMRs they use a lot. Since they were seen in the streets of Cairo during the revolutions, they've been all over the place and used in Sinai also. 














They recently received over 1100 RG-33 MRAPs from the US's surplus of military equipment and they used them in Sinai quite effectively in the same role as IFVs. These things are supposedly quite resistant to IEDs.






They also have a Chinese 6x6 IFV/APC I forget what it's called and it's rather rare, not too many people know about it but it was seen and used extensively in the last Bright Star exercise. @Amun might know what it is but I know the pain in the butt Amir Pharoah who opened this thread definitely knows about it.

Heck they even turned a batch of Fahd's into IFVs.





Putting that RCWS turret on a T-62 reminds me of the old saying - "Even if you put lipstick on a pig, it's still a pig!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Apparently China bought 36 K-52K in 2020 ..way after Egypt's acceptance of the Russian bid..
> 
> https://navalpost.com/china-to-procure-36-ka-52k/
> 
> 
> Maybe Egypt wants a Special Edition..



I saw that bro, man those Chinese are starting to piss me off! lol. They have the Su-35s while we don't and now they're getting the Katrans while our Mistrals are empty?! Their power and worldly standing makes them capable of challenging ridiculous impositions such as CAATSA and such. They probably laugh at that.

Someone made the comparison with India (I think it was @joker87 ) but I think the difference is that India is not as involved with the US as Egypt is. Egypt has a lot more cooperation with the US in all sorts of fields, especially military where it would be affected a lot more than India would.

BTW, apparently the T-90MS is somewhat attractive to the Egyptian army because of its weight. Did you hear that? It's about 10 tons lighter than the M1A1 hence it would work out better on the Mistrals. Obviously it has other qualities they seem to like (I think the 3-man crew instead of 4 is one of them) as well as some of the automated things. But hopefully it has blast doors that separate the ammunition compartment from the auto-loader and the inside of the turret since that's pretty much the reason why those turrets on the T-72s are blowing off like soda bottle caps. I can't imagine what those tank crews were going through when they were hit with ATGMs and the amo cooked off inside the tank and blew the turrets off like that!



The SC said:


> None of the Argentinian UAVs look like the Egyptian..



Yeah I don't see it there either. Pretty sure it's locally designed and produced.



Hydration said:


> always thught that disc was a downgrade glad to hear otherwise. The aggressor squadron



Yep, that's what it looks like.
I don't blame you for thinking the OES-52 is a downgraded version of the one used by the Russians on their Ka-52s lol! We always have that weariness of getting shafted with downgraded crap LOL!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I saw that bro, man those Chinese are starting to piss me off! lol. They have the Su-35s while we don't and now they're getting the Katrans while our Mistrals are empty?! Their power and worldly standing makes them capable of challenging ridiculous impositions such as CAATSA and such. They probably laugh at that.


Can't we operate the Apache AH-64 and Ka-50/52 on the Mistrals. Or AH-64 can't operate on them?


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration "Think about your advice towards india" (Turkish F-16s are going to Greece thread). You are f*cking savage. But this also apply with our beloved cousins in our east borders hahahah


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Can't we operate the Apache AH-64 and Ka-50/52 on the Mistrals. Or AH-64 can't operate on them?



They could, but the Apaches would be limited to just however many they can operate on top of the deck only since their rotors don't fold for storage below. 

Some of the Alligators had their props modified to fold so they can stow them below, but there's still the problem of salt water and corrosion. The Katrans have a special anti-corrosive coating on them to protect them from the effects of salt water which are devastating. I have 1st hand experience with that stuff and it is like cancer. 

Besides, those two current attack helicopter groups belong on land for duties and missions related to the army, so taking from their stock would reduce their strength. The Apache was really designed to be a nighttime attack helicopter, why most of them are painted black. 

They really need to purchase a mixture of at least 35 naval attack, reconnaissance, SAR, ASW and EW helicopters for both ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> They could, but the Apaches would be limited to just however many they can operate on top of the deck only since their rotors don't fold for storage below.
> 
> Some of the Alligators had their props modified to fold so they can stow them below, but there's still the problem of salt water and corrosion. The Katrans have a special anti-corrosive coating on them to protect them from the effects of salt water which are devastating. I have 1st hand experience with that stuff and it is like cancer.
> 
> Besides, those two current attack helicopter groups belong on land for duties and missions related to the army, so taking from their stock would reduce their strength. The Apache was really designed to be a nighttime attack helicopter, why most of them are painted black.
> 
> They really need to purchase a mixture of at least 35 naval attack, reconnaissance, SAR, ASW and EW helicopters for both ships.


Indeed, the Egyptian deal includes modifications to the hull, monitoring systems, and folding of the wings. Otherwise, it would not have been relied upon in an operational situation on the Misteral.
As for the AW149, its numbers were increased with another deal in the last exhibition, and it has completely different equipment and not unified copies.
Pictures will be added soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88




----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 839235
> 
> View attachment 839236


What is the difference?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> What is the difference?


There are many systems attached to the first deal, and I do not know the exact details. If you review the previous pages, I have attached many pictures of the deal.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration "Think about your advice towards india" (Turkish F-16s are going to Greece thread). You are f*cking savage. But this also apply with our beloved cousins in our east borders hahahah


We are not having a warm peace with the "Welad el 3am" not in a million years i doubt they will survive this decade

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> We are not having a warm peace with the "Welad el 3am" not in a million years i doubt they will survive this decade


I was kidding. we are in peace but cold relation. el welad el 3am dol khawalat hahahaha

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> I was kidding. we are in peace but cold relation. el welad el 3am dol khawalat hahahaha








Egyptian army training in Sinai recently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 839242
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 839243
> 
> 
> Egyptian army training in Sinai recently
> 
> View attachment 839244
> View attachment 839245
> View attachment 839246
> View attachment 839247
> View attachment 839248
> View attachment 839249


Are you sure about the F-15 and Popeye because Popeye is israeli cruise missile and Egypt doesn't buy anything from them even components. Is it a new video on their youtube channel (MoD)?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Are you sure about the F-15 and Popeye because Popeye is israeli cruise missile and Egypt doesn't buy anything from them even components. Is it a new video on their youtube channel (MoD)?


The army is training on how to repel a comprehensive attack with Israel, and the maneuver simulates the conditions of war and the placement of forces on the ground


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> The army is training on how to repel a comprehensive attack with Israel, and the maneuver simulates the conditions of war and the placement of forces on the ground


You have the link of the video?


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520407478789414912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

https://vk.com/video-44683459_456239279?list=590b83108aede7fbc6


----------



## Hydration

Good


----------



## Ghostkiller

Does anyone know when the Congress will vote about the F-15 deal? It will be this year or next year?


----------



## Apollon

Hydration said:


> Whatever sanctions they will place on us is better than what they did to limit our airforce theres no harsher punishment than having your land violated and cant counter it.
> if we were anctioned will saudi help us? UAE and saudi are thinking off buiding a pipe to israel to transport their oil saving money anf avoiding the suez canal and it looks like they might do it



Egypt will never be sanctioned. Europe and Egypt always had excellent relations.


P.s. was in Egypt just two weeks ago and in december as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Apollon said:


> P.s. was in Egypt just two weeks ago and in december as well.


Khalas you became officially Egyptian. You and @Foinikas are now in the Egyptian gang hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Does anyone know when the Congress will vote about the F-15 deal? It will be this year or next year?


I dont want to know. Idw this deal. and iam very displeased on hiw sisi is dealing with israel shouldve atleast prevented tge parties happening in taba just absloutely absurd



Apollon said:


> Egypt will never be sanctioned. Europe and Egypt always had excellent relations.
> 
> 
> P.s. was in Egypt just two weeks ago and in december as well.


America will at one circumstance, if we impose a threat to the existance of israel


----------



## Apollon

Hydration said:


> I dont want to know. Idw this deal. and iam very displeased on hiw sisi is dealing with israel shouldve atleast prevented tge parties happening in taba just absloutely absurd
> 
> 
> America will at one circumstance, if we impose a threat to the existance of israel



Nope. Just look at german chancellor Merkel. She signed a giant weapon deal with Egypt on her last day in office so nobody of new government could stop it. Air defence, frigstes ect. 


Egypt and Europe were always very close. 

We share friendship since thousands of years


----------



## Hydration

Apollon said:


> Nope. Just look at german chancellor Merkel. She signed a giant weapon deal with Egypt on her last day in office so nobody of new government could stop it. Air defence, frigstes ect.
> 
> 
> Egypt and Europe were always very close.
> 
> We share friendship since thousands of years


I still dont know why they approved it. Iam not complaining tho. Iam talking about america not europe although in a serious war scenario we will get sanctioned by everyone including europe but i doubtt greece will join in britian will defeintly join they are america's little goblin at this point not sure about germany and italy. France wont


----------



## Apollon

Ghostkiller said:


> Khalas you became officially Egyptian. You and @Foinikas are now in the Egyptian gang hahahaha



Ha ha no im just very interested in egyptian history.


In december i was in Cairo with my girlfriend and my mom. We had our own guide and stayed at Marriott Mena House. We toured pyramides in Gizeh, Saqqara and Dahshur. We also had a day trip to Amarna and Beni Hasan, went to Meidum and the pyramide at al-Lahun. We also visited Abusir and the museum in cairo.


And two weeks ago i went to Luxor. Again had own guide so we visited Karnak, Luxor temple and museum. Valley of Kings we went into 12 tombs xD , Hatshepsut temple. Valley of the queens and valley of the workers. Also big day trip to Abydos and Dendera and Medinet Habu as well as Ramesseum and tombs of nobles. 


I loved all of it. In tomb of nobles i was in tomb of vizier Rekmire who served under Pharaoh Amenhotep II and at the walls was paintings of greek delegations who visited the Pharaoh. It was so crazy to see how long our people know and work with each other. Also interesting how egyptians painted us. Our ancestors did wear long hair and this was obviously something egyptians did find cool or funny 😅


All in all i loved it. Maybe i come again in january if the new museum finally opened?



Hydration said:


> I still dont know why they approved it. Iam not complaining tho. Iam talking about america not europe although in a serious war scenario we will get sanctioned by everyone including europe but i doubtt greece will join in britian will defeintly join they are america's little goblin at this point not sure about germany and italy. France wont



Germany sees Egypt as most important partner in the region in evry field . Under Obama relations between Egypt and USA were very bad but Germany opposed any bad politics against Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army has great surprises and new military deals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration




----------



## Hydration

does anyone remember bassem youssef? he was such a great guy. i loved him too sad sisi didmt like his show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


>



@Abu Sulayman , are you still around, my brother? Haven't talked to you since August of 2018 when you checked in on us in the Team USA thread. I hope you're doing well ISA and Ramadan Kareem to you and your family. One more day and we should be celebrating Eid El Fitr InshaAllah.

I tagged you also because I remember you worked for Sikorsky or maybe even Augusta Westland branch in NA, and since you're the helicopter expert and take them out for testing etc., maybe you can chime in on that pic above in @joker87 's post of the EAF's new AW-189 SAR helo and the interesting parts circled if you would happen to know what they are? Either way, it would be nice to hear from you again.

Speaking of EAF helos, nice rare pic of an EAF Gazelle from the inside of the cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Eid Mubarak everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
7


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Eid Mubarak everyone!
> 
> View attachment 839586
> 
> 
> View attachment 839587


Thank you too but for me the Eid is after tomorrow hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Thank you too but for me the Eid is after tomorrow hahahaha


Just accept it in advance.. LOL

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Dated 2017 from a report dated 2016
Russia’s T-90 tanks to be assembled under license in Egypt​https://archive.ph/20170726135452/http://tass.com/defense/954764#selection-1979.0-1979.58


Wikipedia says 50 T-90 MS were delivered..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_equipment_of_the_Egyptian_Army#Tanks_(3784)


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian army has great surprises and new military deals



So according to Tom Cooper (whom I never really liked for certain reasons but he seems to be respected by many of his readers) that there are some fascinating goings on between Egypt and Russia and the MiG-29M/M2 and of course, the Su-35.

In this video, he claims that the EAF originally was opting for the Su-30 but instead, settled for the MiG-29M/M2!?!? We never heard anything remotely close to that and why would they want the more expensive Su-30 when their objective was to replace the old MiG-21s and F-7 with an affordable option and the MiG was perfect. So not sure there is any veracity to that whole theory of his.

Then he says that once they settled for the MiG-29M/M2, they were promised by the Russians that once the Zhuk-AE AESA radar was ready, that they would upgrade ALL the MiGs in the EAF to the MiG-35 standard with the AESA radar but several years have passed and nothing happened. So according to him, the Russians reneged on their end of the deal with the radar.

Then he claims that the EAF's decision to purchase the Su-35 was "premature" lol! Wait, wuuut? Weren't they discussing that prospect of the Su-35 since 2017 or even 2016? I remember you mentioning it and we were all laughing at you SC, thinking you were crazy because it was mentioned in a tiny paragraph in a small article lol. But guess who had the last laugh? lol, you did and I still owe you a pizza for that! 

Anyway, so what the heck is this guy Tom Cooper talking about?!?! How could it be premature when they were thinking about it 3 years prior to signing the deal?

THEN he claims the same story about the EAF testing the Rafale's SPECTRA on the Su-35 and it completely jammed the IRBIS-E. 






This is the 2nd source that has claimed that happening and then when I look at this pic here in @joker87 's post, I see either a used or 2nd hand cockpit & avionics and honestly, not impressed at all. I see a lot of toggle switches which are buttons of 3rd generation aircraft and analog displays with that MFD screen added in front of the existing dash just to make it look modern. Something isn't right...






And the story of the MiG radar is crazy considering you and I were talking about that when they first came to Egypt and if they would upgrade the Zhuk-ME to the AE AESA!? Remember that?

New pic, but sadly this thing is not looking as good as it once did....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> So according to Tom Cooper (whom I never really liked for certain reasons but he seems to be respected by many of his readers) that there are some fascinating goings on between Egypt and Russia and the MiG-29M/M2 and of course, the Su-35.


I wish that Egypt will buy at least 50 other MIF-29M/M2 and plus more PGM A2A missiles etc... IDK if the USA will accept the deal yes or no and if they will apply CAATSA on us. The hypocrisy a7a begad India bought and received and still receiving S-400 SAM batteries those americans didn't open their mouse haga khara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> So according to Tom Cooper (whom I never really liked for certain reasons but he seems to be respected by many of his readers) that there are some fascinating goings on between Egypt and Russia and the MiG-29M/M2 and of course, the Su-35.
> 
> In this video, he claims that the EAF originally was opting for the Su-30 but instead, settled for the MiG-29M/M2!?!? We never heard anything remotely close to that and why would they want the more expensive Su-30 when their objective was to replace the old MiG-21s and F-7 with an affordable option and the MiG was perfect. So not sure there is any veracity to that whole theory of his.
> 
> Then he says that once they settled for the MiG-29M/M2, they were promised by the Russians that once the Zhuk-AE AESA radar was ready, that they would upgrade ALL the MiGs in the EAF to the MiG-35 standard with the AESA radar but several years have passed and nothing happened. So according to him, the Russians reneged on their end of the deal with the radar.
> 
> Then he claims that the EAF's decision to purchase the Su-35 was "premature" lol! Wait, wuuut? Weren't they discussing that prospect of the Su-35 since 2017 or even 2016? I remember you mentioning it and we were all laughing at you SC, thinking you were crazy because it was mentioned in a tiny paragraph in a small article lol. But guess who had the last laugh? lol, you did and I still owe you a pizza for that!
> 
> Anyway, so what the heck is this guy Tom Cooper talking about?!?! How could it be premature when they were thinking about it 3 years prior to signing the deal?
> 
> THEN he claims the same story about the EAF testing the Rafale's SPECTRA on the Su-35 and it completely jammed the IRBIS-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 2nd source that has claimed that happening and then when I look at this pic here in @joker87 's post, I see either a used or 2nd hand cockpit & avionics and honestly, not impressed at all. I see a lot of toggle switches which are buttons of 3rd generation aircraft and analog displays with that MFD screen added in front of the existing dash just to make it look modern. Something isn't right...
> 
> View attachment 839629
> 
> 
> And the story of the MiG radar is crazy considering you and I were talking about that when they first came to Egypt and if they would upgrade the Zhuk-ME to the AE AESA!? Remember that?
> 
> New pic, but sadly this thing is not looking as good as it once did....
> 
> View attachment 839775


the hell is this tom guy mumbling about?Su-30?????????? and how did u make it as of a 2nd hand avionics?

iam starting to doubt the su35 deal.

i think its time muslims unite in military technology make our own fighter these purchases will only supplment us in the short term

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The full video is coming soon and I think it has been produced


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> The full video is coming soon and I think it has been produced


what are you talking about


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> what are you talking about


I think about SU-35.


Hydration said:


> iam starting to doubt the su35 deal.


I lost my hope when general Mckenzie said "In the case of Egypt, I think we have good news in that we’re going to provide them with F-15s, which was a long, hard slog,". Ya3ni akeno he is confirming 100% that we will get the F-15. Plus I knew that we will not have the SU-35 because of CAATSA and we can't loose USA as an ally because they are military economical etc... partners unlike Russia. We use Russia so we can get what we want. For example, USA has military economical powers that can make shine around the world but Russia doesn't have economical power but only military.


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> I think about SU-35.
> 
> I lost my hope when general Mckenzie said "In the case of Egypt, I think we have good news in that we’re going to provide them with F-15s, which was a long, hard slog,". Ya3ni akeno he is confirming 100% that we will get the F-15. Plus I knew that we will not have the SU-35 because of CAATSA and we can't loose USA as an ally because they are military economical etc... partners unlike Russia. We use Russia so we can get what we want. For example, USA has military economical powers that can make shine around the world but Russia doesn't have economical power but only military.


Egypt is used to get weapons, but deal 35 is realistic
f15 is just a statement swearing an oath to the sheikhs and no one talks about it after that


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So according to Tom Cooper (whom I never really liked for certain reasons but he seems to be respected by many of his readers) that there are some fascinating goings on between Egypt and Russia and the MiG-29M/M2 and of course, the Su-35.
> 
> In this video, he claims that the EAF originally was opting for the Su-30 but instead, settled for the MiG-29M/M2!?!? We never heard anything remotely close to that and why would they want the more expensive Su-30 when their objective was to replace the old MiG-21s and F-7 with an affordable option and the MiG was perfect. So not sure there is any veracity to that whole theory of his.
> 
> Then he says that once they settled for the MiG-29M/M2, they were promised by the Russians that once the Zhuk-AE AESA radar was ready, that they would upgrade ALL the MiGs in the EAF to the MiG-35 standard with the AESA radar but several years have passed and nothing happened. So according to him, the Russians reneged on their end of the deal with the radar.
> 
> Then he claims that the EAF's decision to purchase the Su-35 was "premature" lol! Wait, wuuut? Weren't they discussing that prospect of the Su-35 since 2017 or even 2016? I remember you mentioning it and we were all laughing at you SC, thinking you were crazy because it was mentioned in a tiny paragraph in a small article lol. But guess who had the last laugh? lol, you did and I still owe you a pizza for that!
> 
> Anyway, so what the heck is this guy Tom Cooper talking about?!?! How could it be premature when they were thinking about it 3 years prior to signing the deal?
> 
> THEN he claims the same story about the EAF testing the Rafale's SPECTRA on the Su-35 and it completely jammed the IRBIS-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 2nd source that has claimed that happening and then when I look at this pic here in @joker87 's post, I see either a used or 2nd hand cockpit & avionics and honestly, not impressed at all. I see a lot of toggle switches which are buttons of 3rd generation aircraft and analog displays with that MFD screen added in front of the existing dash just to make it look modern. Something isn't right...
> 
> View attachment 839629
> 
> 
> And the story of the MiG radar is crazy considering you and I were talking about that when they first came to Egypt and if they would upgrade the Zhuk-ME to the AE AESA!? Remember that?
> 
> New pic, but sadly this thing is not looking as good as it once did....
> 
> View attachment 839775


Bro.. the negos for the the Mig-29s went hand in hand with the SU-30 around 2013-14 if I remember well.. and it has evolved to the Mig29M-M2 and SU-35S later on..it has never been one or the other..Egypt went for a whole package, those two advanced fighters, latest Helicopters, new long, medium and short range Air-defense systems, Radars of all sorts and ranges and some more systems.. that is why the Molina missile craft was given as a gift..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

joker87 said:


> Egypt is used to get weapons, but deal 35 is realistic
> f15 is just a statement swearing an oath to the sheikhs and no one talks about it after that

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 839946


When? Which channel? Seems like an old picture @Gomig-21 right?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> When? Which channel? Seems like an old picture @Gomig-21 right?


The photo was shown on the official Egyptian TV, Channel One, from 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> View attachment 839946


woahh thats just epic


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> the hell is this tom guy mumbling about?Su-30??????????



Yeah I have no idea where he got that info from.



Hydration said:


> and how did u make it as of a 2nd hand avionics?



Look carefully, especially to the right side where there's that rounded bottom of that canopy hinge and it's all black and looks used. Plus the coloration looks dilapidated and old seems like a used cockpit. Remember the Algerian MiG-29 SMTs?

Should look a little closer to this.








Hydration said:


> iam starting to doubt the su35 deal.



Yeah, the more that Rafale SPECTRA story keeps surfacing, the more the nails get driven into the coffin. Although I've been convinced since the minute I heard General McKenzie make that statement.



Ghostkiller said:


> When? Which channel? Seems like an old picture @Gomig-21 right?



Yes that's pretty much the same one that @The SC had mentioned, I think. It was way back in early 2017. He was 100% right and we all doubted him and I bet him pizza and I lost! lol

The problem is the reference to the Su-30. Now that I don't think even SC recalls ever hearing. So not sure where Tom Cooper gets that info from, especially to claim that it was originally sought after rather than the MiG-29M/M2/35 and they had to settle for the latter. That's just plain silly.

Did anyone else hear of them interested in the Su-30 before the MiG-29/35?

@Buschlaid , stumbled on this pic and thought of you. This is in Luxor and has both elements you like, the T-55 I think (don't think it's a T-62 but not sure) and notice that horrible egg splatter camo uniform they were wearing? That was in the 90's that you were interested in.






Kol sana wentum tayebeen ya katakeet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @The SC do you think with the cooperation of UAE and funding the SU-75 will bear fruits or no? Or it will be like the SU-57?

Anyone have news about the project?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> @Buschlaid , stumbled on this pic and thought of you. This is in Luxor and has both elements you like, the T-55 I think (don't think it's a T-62 but not sure) and notice that horrible egg splatter camo uniform they were wearing? That was in the 90's that you were interested in.
> 
> View attachment 839966


It is T-62E Model 1960, it has 115mm gun with bore evacuator closer to middle of the barrel rather than end of the barrel like on T-55 with it's 100mm gun. It's E as "Egyptian" model because it has smoke launchers, numerous boxes and some other changes. Anyway, this picture is from Luxor, but from 2011, I think January or February. Milinme Blog has a more photos of this one. The egg splatter camo uniform was a common sight back in 2011/12 in some of the units, mainly those equipped with T-55E MkII, T-54E and T-62E tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

It will.. because Russia needs it too..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It will.. because Russia needs it too..


You are talking to whom?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC do you think with the cooperation of UAE and funding the SU-75 will bear fruits or no? Or it will be like the SU-57?
> 
> Anyone have news about the project?



That's a very interesting question because according to a Russian source that I read last month (pls don't ask me to find it lol as it is really hard to locate because it is in Russian and I forget how I came across it lool) , the Checkmate's maiden flight is scheduled for sometime in 2023 and its serial production is scheduled to begin in 2025. 

That means its first test flight is possibly next year and production 2 years after that which doesn't tell us much about the funding process, or how the Ukraine war will affect things and if it creates any tension with the UAE, which also has to be weary of the US and CAATSA. So many factors involved that it's impossible to tell unless we get some official announcement.

What do you think?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a very interesting question because according to a Russian source that I read last month (pls don't ask me to find it lol as it is really hard to locate because it is in Russian and I forget how I came across it lool) , the Checkmate's maiden flight is scheduled for sometime in 2023 and its serial production is scheduled to begin in 2025.
> 
> That means its first test flight is possibly next year and production 2 years after that which doesn't tell us much about the funding process, or how the Ukraine war will affect things and if it creates any tension with the UAE, which also has to be weary of the US and CAATSA. So many factors involved that it's impossible to tell unless we get some official announcement.
> 
> What do you think?


As we can see, KSA UAE are relying less on USA because the restrictions, the critics, putting their noses in their internal affairs, Iran nuclear deal etc... So I think that UAE will still help Russia despite CAATSA because UAE is a major ally for USA (oil Abraham Accords etc...). UAE was talking Russia about 5th generation aircraft since 2017








Russia's Rostec to co-develop 5th-gen fighter with UAE


Sergey Chemezov, CEO of Russia defense heavyweight Rostec, spoke to Defense News about the deal, as well as hopes to expand cooperation with the United States under the Trump administration.




www.defensenews.com












U.A.E. to Build Russian Warplane as Mideast Tensions Rise


The United Arab Emirates signed an outline agreement to buy Sukhoi Su-35 warplanes and will work with Russia to develop a next-generation fighter that could enter service in seven or eight years, according to Moscow-based industrial conglomerate Rostec Corp.




www.bloomberg.com












Next-generation fighter jet deal signed by Russia and UAE


Despite low oil prices, Arab Gulf states are ramping up military spending due to growing Iranian influence in the region




www.middleeasteye.net





Coincidently a new 5th generation project saw the light and showed that it will be mass produced in 2025.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521152882418102272








Turkey to normalize Egypt ties after ‘progress’ with Saudi Arabia, UAE: Cavusoglu


Turkey is working to normalize relations with Egypt after “progress” has been made with Saudi Arabia and the UAE, Turkish Foreign Minister Mevlut Cavusoglu




english.alarabiya.net





@Gomig-21 I am sure you will like this news 😂 😂😉😉

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Egypt boosts navy amid Turkish threats in the region


Differences and conflicts between Egypt and Turkey have intensified, while Turkish threats became clear in the Mediterranean, which disturbed Cairo and prompted it to conclude armament deals for the Egyptian navy to face any military dangers from the Turkish side.




www.al-monitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Didnt know they do chemical warfare trainings


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 I am sure you will like this news 😂 😂😉😉



Shameful begging to renew a horrible so-called friendship. Pathetic. 

Nice pic of EAF F-16C Block-52 taking off in Greece. Notice one of the lights is out.






AAR qualifications from Bright Star 21.











Carrying AGM-65 Mavericks.












F-16C & D block 40 escorting US B-1B Lancer off to the Mediterranean Sea.
















Blue Flag India October of 2021, EAF Mirage 2000s, Rafales and MiG-29M/M2. Indians maintain their jets very nicely and check out the hard clay runway! You don't see that every day.





















AAR with IAF IL-76 tankers. I always wondered why the EAF never bought a few of these from Russia. It seems they could have done that 2 decades ago but waited until now to buy the MRTTs. Pretty sure they can be hooked up with a boom and not just a drogue & chute, otherwise it wouldn't be very useful considering all the F-16s in the EAF. Never understood that.
















That Ilyushin is in tip-top mint condition.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> You are talking to whom?


To you about the SU-75..


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521520028939657219


----------



## joker88

At the end of 2020, other transportation production index
Funds and fixtures indicate 111.9% as a result of an increase in
The production volume in shipbuilding is 1.3 times compared to 2019.
At the end of 2021, it is expected to grow by 4.8% compared to the previous
Produce
branch
public
PJSC "Irkut Company" "Aircraft "in Komsomolsk-on-
Examples of production work production
JSC "Khabarovsk Shipbuilding Plant" (hereinafter - JSC "KhSZ") with
Execution of works in the construction of tug boats and crab fishing vessels.
more
Center
behind
Check
Forecasts, other transportation production index
Marketing in 2024 will be 134.3% of the estimate in 2021 in
The basic scenario and 111.3% under the conservative.
Decline in indicators and growth within the governorate
Decreased production volume in shipbuilding
Due to the lack of prospective loading of KhSZ JSC, possible
Postponing the financing of the "Amur Shipbuilding Factory"
(hereinafter referred to as PJSC "AC3")
SSJ-100 aircraft center of the production branch of PJSC production company
Irkut plane "Irkut" in Komsomolsk-on-Amur.
Positive dynamics is provided by production growth
A branch of the SAOG company "Sukhoi" is a treasure for them.
WL.
Gagarin (hereinafter -
Branch "Kenaz") through the implementation of the implementation of the framework of state defense orders and
employment
scarlet work
Construction of military ships distribution of a new contract.
In 2021, the branch of KNAAZ continued to operate in it
Su-35C and Su-57 self-defense aircraft,
Construction of the Su-35 for a foreign customer, repair and
Equipment upgrade
An SSJ-100 aircraft for the Irkut production site in St.
Export sales, PJSC "ASZ" in connection with
manufacturing
Komsomolsk-on-Amur.
The contract was concluded in 2020 with the Russian Ministry of Defense for the supply
Su-35Cs will ensure the company's loading in the period until 2028.
B
purposes
stability
Finance
States
State shipbuilding industry, assistance in
Shipbuilding
resolution
A question
Country
the support

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Thunder Boat: Inside the French Navy's amphibious helicopter carrier "Tonnerre" (L9014)​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 I think you will like this youtuber. 
He isn't in the military or even a military "expert" on youtube. This video will summarize the whole sitatuion about T-90 M1A and K2BP. Plus all his sources are mainly from foreing and reliable like NYT Wall Street Journals CNN (it isn't that much) Forbes Axios Foreign Policy etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

so did you notice that the millitary has halted its international excercises? or they dont film it like when french charles degualle visited egypt


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> so did you notice that the millitary has halted its international excercises? or they dont film it like when french charles degualle visited egypt


Did Charles De Gaulle visit Egypt hahaha? I didn't know. Maybe because we don't need always to have international exercices weekly and monthly. I think the last time was in november something like that


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Did Charles De Gaulle visit Egypt hahaha? I didn't know. Maybe because we don't need always to have international exercices weekly and monthly. I think the last time was in november something like that


it was a full excercise with charles degualle and its battlegroup


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> it was a full excercise with charles degualle and its battlegroup


Are you sure because maybe it was only passing like sometimes with the US navy fleet


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Are you sure because maybe it was only passing like sometimes with the US navy fleet


14 March 2021


















https://www.egypttoday.com/Article/1/99664/Egyptian-French-naval-forces-hold-joint-drills-in-Red-Sea


----------



## The SC

The most dangerous weapons that the US has banned from Egypt


----------



## The SC

Old weapons secretly developed by Egypt


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The most dangerous weapons that the US has banned from Egypt


He didn't cite the AIM-120 missile.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> He didn't cite the AIM-120 missile.


I had the same thought!


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxKco3hyv6eRfvJURw4PYOAmcSmLeLb9si



Why he is saying that we will buy WS-2D MLRS?

@The SC did Egypt sign this MLRS?


----------



## Gomig-21

Buschlaid said:


> T-55E MkII Ramses



So did they change the cannon on this T-55 to make it the E Ramses? It's definitely a T-55 despite the smoke evacuator being in the center of the cannon and not at the tip like most T-55s.



Buschlaid said:


> And only picture from 90s I have, T-55E MkII Ramses



Same with this one which also shows the lager, uneven gap between the wheels towards the front like all T-55s do, while the T-62 has the uneven larger gaps towards the rear end of the tank. The cannon must be an upgrade of some sorts.








joker87 said:


> Egyptian army training in Sinai recently



They've been doing this exact training since Mubarak's early days, or more precisely since they created the Rapid Deployment Forces to cross the canal to prevent the invasion of Sinai. Sisi altered and reshuffled the forces in 2014 to make it more than just a rapid deployment into Sinai and gave it broader responsibilities with the western and southern borders as well as anti-terrorism duties.

But the reality of their primary function is a massive combined arms forces and a HUGE formation that includes deployment forces from all 4 branches from the EA, EN, EAF & EAD.






 Egyptian Army


 Egyptian Navy


 Egyptian Air Force


 Egyptian Air Defense Forces



As I'm sure you very well know, this is a HUGE element of the armed forces and they used to close the canal for a day every once in a while and have this crossing practice back in the 90s - 2000s and wlad el 3am used to get really pissed off about it because they knew who it was geared towards and they didn't appreciate it LOL. You should've seen the articles that were printed in the Jerusalem Times and them yelling in the keenest.  They would claim that this wasn't the behavior of someone who was sincere about peace! Oh really?! After you sucker punched us from behind and tried to permanently steal our land as if we're weakling idiots trying to embarrass even more than the cowardly attack, and constantly go out of your way to prevent the US and other countries from selling us top notch weapons to keep us weaker than you (which seems to be something the Egyptian army is fast gaining on that parody) that we're supposed sit there with our ding dongs dangling and do nothing about it until it happens again? Very glad they formed this force and they practice it often as well as add new tactics and elements as these new things arrive into the military. It's also great that they're cognizant of prying eyes.

Because speaking of cousins, I can guarantee you that whatever they're showing on that earth map simulation is nothing even close to the real plan because of obvious reasons. Electric eyes, in the skies with prying eyes watching all the times....no one even knows exactly how big the entire force is. Some claim the ground forces alone are made up of 8 divisions between armored, artillery, infantry and mobile SAM units. It's quite elaborate but it's good that they're taking the protection of our biblically historical land that saved Musa (AS) and w'lad el 3am's ancestry by giving them the parting of the Red Sea and safe passage through Sinai and the passes and which also hosts St. Catherine's monastery where the Christian's sacred burning bush mentioned in the Bible has lived there for centuries and continues to live there. 

Many people don't realize how special Sinai is and it is Egypt, why the land-grabbing thieves wanted it under the false pretense of an Egyptian military threat. Well, that is guaranteed to never happen again.


The SC said:


> Thunder Boat: Inside the French Navy's amphibious helicopter carrier "Tonnerre" (L9014)​



I posted this same video about 15 pages or so ago and said people should watch it because it shows details that many just don't know about. They only know what they read or whatever was said on Egyptian TV and newspapers etc. which is nowhere near the detail mentioned in this great video.

The way the ballasts work to drop the stern to allow water to come in the back and assist those landing crafts coming in a leaving. Then there is the fully rotting 360 degrees propeller pods (eliminates the need for any rudder which is a HUGE plus, we can get those on our recreational bowrider and cabin boats so I was not too surprised when I saw them on this huge ship) and also with the bow thrusters which combined with the pods, they help the ship not only stay completely stationary no matter the chop or current or waves with GPS tracking and that unique propulsion combination (just like they did with Sisi and MBZ were on board for that incredible combined arms exercise at Bernice naval station), but also to allow the Mistral to move sideways with those pods and bow thrusters and it can position itself nice and easy and slowly onto any dock in the world as well as get out of shallow waters much easier without the need of a single tugboat.

Then there's the hospital which is a critical element to have and all the other amazing technologies and amenities. Everyone should watch that video in its entirety.



Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21



Billip, I meant to tell you that reminded me of another item the EGY army is interested in that is not so much a 25mm - 50mm RCWS IFV cannon, but more like a smaller but faster BRRRRRTTTTTT similar to the Shilka but designed more to bring down drones and aerial assets! 

This is the MK3 Oerlikon Revolver Gun (in both fixed & mobile configurations - talk about innovation!) which Rheinmetall was offering this multipurpose state of the art gun to the Egyptian military since 2018, which subsequently has been very interested in adopting the contract including ToT to build them in Egypt. Supposedly the reason Egypt was showing great interest in producing it locally was to complement the IRIS-T GBAD (or SLT?) SAM system which Egypt has already ordered 7 batteries of those. That's the one system that the Israelis, along with the 4 Type 209 submarines were not very happy that Merkel and Germany sold them to Egypt and then what does she do? She signs off on the 4 MEKOS as well right before she retires while giving them the middle finger lol. Goof for her and apparently either she didn't care much when she found out Sisi and the Egyptian intelligence was spying on her, or Sisi sincerely apologized to her and she let bygones be bygones? 

Anyway, what do you think of this setup? I think this is the first time I've seen a modular weapon system that you could basically mount on a large flatbed truck, shoot down a couple aircraft then take it off and go put it on top of an S-200 or HUMVEE or even a UAV command center roof and knock down a couple hundred drones lmao and move to the next asset!? The versatility of this thing is incredible, and its rate of fire is insane!














Video is a bit long here, but you can skip and go to the sections where they fire and knock down the drones.






IRIS-T SLM GBAD system | Egypt’s choice to boost air defence – PHOTOS & VIDEO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Billip, I meant to tell you that reminded me of another item the EGY army is interested in that is not so much a 25mm - 50mm RCWS IFV cannon, but more like a smaller but faster BRRRRRTTTTTT similar to the Shilka but designed more to bring down drones and aerial assets!
> 
> This is the MK3 Oerlikon Revolver Gun (in both fixed & mobile configurations - talk about innovation!) which Rheinmetall was offering this multipurpose state of the art gun to the Egyptian military since 2018, which subsequently has been very interested in adopting the contract including ToT to build them in Egypt. Supposedly the reason Egypt was showing great interest in producing it locally was to complement the IRIS-T GBAD (or SLT?) SAM system which Egypt has already ordered 7 batteries of those. That's the one system that the Israelis, along with the 4 Type 209 submarines were not very happy that Merkel and Germany sold them to Egypt and then what does she do? She signs off on the 4 MEKOS as well right before she retires while giving them the middle finger lol. Goof for her and apparently either she didn't care much when she found out Sisi and the Egyptian intelligence was spying on her, or Sisi sincerely apologized to her and she let bygones be bygones?
> 
> Anyway, what do you think of this setup? I think this is the first time I've seen a modular weapon system that you could basically mount on a large flatbed truck, shoot down a couple aircraft then take it off and go put it on top of an S-200 or HUMVEE or even a UAV command center roof and knock down a couple hundred drones lmao and move to the next asset!? The versatility of this thing is incredible, and its rate of fire is insane!


It is a great system, and UAE is involved in it with the Skyknight in a JV replacing Denel Dynamics.

It will be a very good system for countering PGMs, UAVs, Cruise missiles, etc and serve as a protective shield for longer range air defense systems I think it will be able to defend much better than the Pantsir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494228812330061830
@Gomig-21 same thoughts as Mahmoud hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxKco3hyv6eRfvJURw4PYOAmcSmLeLb9si
> 
> 
> 
> Why he is saying that we will buy WS-2D MLRS?
> 
> @The SC did Egypt sign this MLRS?


It is nowhere to be seen with the Egyptian army.. maybe in the future..It is a good system..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It is nowhere to be seen with Egyptian army.. maybe in the future..It is a good system..


We need to buy and to build modern MLRS we can't rely only on Sakr families.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

There is a new system that appeared in the last video to inspect the Military Technical Institute, a distinguished video with a quadruple launch system


----------



## joker88




----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 841142


Still unguided rockets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Still unguided rockets?


Yes, unfortunately.

A GPS strapon kit would work wonders for Sakr rockets.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, unfortunately.
> 
> A GPS strapon kit would work wonders for Sakr rockets.


Egypt needs an advanced MLRS with guidance kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt needs an advanced MLRS with guidance kits.


Serbs are offering something Egypt could buy the license for and produce. In fact Egypt should buy the license and produce the 400mm, and 262mm rockets under license.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Serbs are offering something Egypt could buy the license for and produce. In fact Egypt should buy the license and produce the 400mm, and 262mm rockets under license.


You have any source? Because the thread that we did about the Egypt Serbia military protocol isn't a one because all we did was speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

م- إضافة جيروسكوب إرشادي في أنظمة الصقر وأنظمة أخرى

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> م- إضافة جيروسكوب إرشادي في أنظمة الصقر وأنظمة أخرى
> 
> View attachment 841163


So now it is guided? What I meant of advanced MLRS was like Polonez WS-2 etc...
With this guidance kit, what is the range of the rocket/missile


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> So now it is guided? What I meant of advanced MLRS was like Polonez WS-2 etc...
> With this guidance kit, what is the range of the rocket/missile


its literally guidance kit not an extra rocket boosster lol. same range


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> So now it is guided? What I meant of advanced MLRS was like Polonez WS-2 etc...
> With this guidance kit, what is the range of the rocket/missile


Check this thread..

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...nology-transfer-and-local-manufacture.707239/


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Check this thread..
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...nology-transfer-and-local-manufacture.707239/


I know the thread I checked it multiple times but what I mean is that all equipments are speculation and we don't know if they talked about those weapons yes or no


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I know the thread I checked it multiple times but what I mean is that all equipments are speculation and we don't know if they talked about those weapons yes or no


Those were tangible offers.. it was up to Egypt to take them..


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> So did they change the cannon on this T-55 to make it the E Ramses? It's definitely a T-55 despite the smoke evacuator being in the center of the cannon and not at the tip like most T-55s.
> 
> Same with this one which also shows the lager, uneven gap between the wheels towards the front like all T-55s do, while the T-62 has the uneven larger gaps towards the rear end of the tank. The cannon must be an upgrade of some sorts.
> 
> View attachment 840970


Yes, both pics I shared were T-55s, addition of M68 105mm gun (US license modified copy of famous British L7) makes them T-55E MkII Ramses, E means Egyptian and Mk.II is the only version of Egyptian T-55 that features M68 105mm gun, unlike the earlier examples that still retain the old 100mm gun with bore evacuator at the end of the barrel. M68 has bore evacuator more to the middle of the gun. There were some older variants called E too, like T-55E Mk0. Only difference I noticed is addition of Telefunken AEG infrared/white searchlight, addition of DShK to examples that didn't have it, Yugoslav Iskra rangefinder and some water storage boxes added, some also had stowage rack at the back of the turret for canisters. Some sources also claim new Soviet engine but I personally didn't notice any changes to the engine bay. One more thing to the M68 gun, they weren't fully fitted but rather fitted to modified original 100mm gun parts, because M68 wouldn't fit in the turret and it would be costly. Similar thing was done by Israelis on their Tirans.

Beware, this pictured example is T-54E and not T-55E Mk.0 - T-54E modifications appeared prior to 1973/Yom Kippur war. Only difference is the typical T-54 features, otherwise they are the same as T-55E Mk.0 modification. I haven't seen any T-55E Mk.0 from Yom Kippur war though, but to be fair I haven't even looked for any so it's possible they made them around the same time as T-54Es.





Egypt then probably deemed T-54 as not worthy of any advanced upgrades, so they only updated them with new antennas and radio equipment, some new boxes to the sides of the turret were also added. Yugoslav Iskra rangefinder also saw some addition of new tubular device I have yet to identify. Some examples don't have it though. Some examples also didn't have the AEG Telefunken searchlight installed back in 2011. It's also possible Egypt didn't bother with describing them as T-54Es anymore and instead referred to them as T-55Es.

Here T-54E Model 1951 in Aswan, 2011





Then came T-55E Mk.I - All the upgrades from earlier version remained, but it saw addition of those features later E upgrade for T-54E brought, such as additional boxes and antennas. I haven't observed any tubular devices installed on these T-55s but they could have gotten them. They likely also received new engine and mainly, smoke launchers of the same type as T-62Es had received. Wikipedia mentions some more features like additional armour, but I doubt this feature was ever installed on them. I couldn't find any pictures of them untill I saw these examples delivered to Libyan LNA. I believe these pictured examples are T-55E Mk.I Ramses tanks.









Disclaimer, I'm no expert and I don't speak Arabic (I know, shame on me), so big portion of this is just speculation based on available info, so take me with a grain of salt. It's also worth mentioning any information on Egyptian modifications is very, very rare and even Egyptians I spoke to had no idea about each variants. Very few, if any, are even interested in them, which is in my opinion sad. Unless I see any official documents or read something from crews that used them, I cannot be certain. But I believe my identification skills might be fairly accurate.

One more thing to keep in mind, it's commonly spread, for some reason even wikipedia pages mention this, that Egypt has Ramses II tanks. This is not true! Ramses II was prototype only, mating T-55 turret with M68 and modified M60 hull and some features. It was never adopted by Egyptian military and no pictures outside of trials exist of them. People often misidentify T-55E variants as Ramses II. I believe since at least 2018 T-55E Mk.II tanks are not in service anymore and are stored. Numbers of T-62E tanks are also shrinking and are awaiting replacement.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

3:38


----------



## The SC

The specifications and capabilities of the Egyptian Corvette CC60






In the beginning, news and pictures of the Egyptian corvette CC60 appeared at the EDEX-2021 exhibition. It is considered a very strong start for the Egyptian military marine industries, from the category of industries dedicated to combat, and preceded by heavy industries, but they were from the category of giant ships of the category of ro-ro, transporting supplies and soldiers, the most famous of which is the huge freedom ships, the pride of the Alexandria company industry .

We can say that the Egyptian combat corvette and the specifications listed so far are initial specifications that can change for the better, in the CC-60 light Egyptian patrol corvette, which will be equipped with radars from the French company Thales.

• The first and main radar is the Smart-S MK2, which is a tracking and detection radar for air and sea targets of the 3D class of PESA radars, with a maximum range of 250 km, which is the same as the Gowind radar. It can detect marine targets at a maximum range of 80 km and can detect and track up to 750 targets together and operates in the S-BAND frequency.

• The second radar, STIR-1.2, also produced by Thales, is dedicated to fire control and is an integrated radar with optical systems. The radar operates on two different frequencies. It can operate in the K-BAND frequency and has a range of more than 35 km. It directs medium-range air defense missiles. It operates on the L-BAND frequency and has a range of up to 120 km and can direct long-range missiles.

• The Corvette is also fitted with an electro-optical system

*Corvette initial specs:*

The Corvette has a design based on the best modern international standards, as it has a complete ghostly hull characterized by a low radar signature, and its design has taken into account the low level of the driving bridge from sea level, which allows to increase the degree of stealth radar

It has a displacement of 750 tons, a length of 60 meters, a width of 10 meters, a speed of 30 knots, and a maximum range of 2,400 nautical miles. Corvettes can stay at sea for 3 weeks

*corvette armament:*

The corvette will be armed with a 76mm main gun and two 30mm DS30M Mark 2 guns that can hit air and sea targets at a range of 5 km. Each cannon has 5 to 7 short-range air defense missiles with a range of 9 km, a speed of Mach 1.5, and a warhead of 3 kg.

The CC-60 Egyptian corvette can be equipped with several types of surface-to-air missiles for air defense.

The corvette is equipped with 8 air defense cells and can carry 8 Mica NG missiles with a range of 40 km or 8 Aster-15 missiles with a range of 30 km, or it can carry 32 Italian CAMM-ER air defense missiles with a range of 40 km, where each cell can carry 4 missiles.

The corvette will be armed with 4 Exocet Block 3 anti-ship surface-to-surface missiles, and the corvette will be equipped with torpedo launchers, as well as a hull sonar and a towed sonar. The corvette is equipped with a helipad for taking off and landing drones on board. The corvette also carries a special forces boat..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> It is a great system, and UAE is involved in it with the Skyknight in a JV replacing Denel Dynamics.



That's right, I didn't make the connection but now that you mentioned it, I remembered what a great idea Skyknight was. Pack all those missiles in several boxes and unleash them to quickly clear the air.



The SC said:


> The specifications and capabilities of the Egyptian Corvette CC60



And a great name! Compact Combatant! Gotta love that.



Buschlaid said:


> Disclaimer, I'm no expert and I don't speak Arabic (I know, shame on me),



Why would you? You're Czechoslovakian, unless you're part Egyptian or Arab. But even so, no shame in not speaking it if you haven't been raised with it.



Buschlaid said:


> But I believe my identification skills might be fairly accurate.



I would say so!



Buschlaid said:


> One more thing to keep in mind, it's commonly spread, for some reason even wikipedia pages mention this, that Egypt has Ramses II tanks. This is not true! Ramses II was prototype only, mating T-55 turret with M68 and modified M60 hull and some features. It was never adopted by Egyptian military and no pictures outside of trials exist of them.



Really great and very informative post. Does that mean the didn't modify 425 tanks into Ramses IIs like it's claimed in many sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Arab International Optronics D69 Thermal for vehicles and static use it is comparable to French and Turkish thermal imagers. AIO has more images from this brochure about other thermal imagers I can post if you like.

Could theoretically be use on an armored vehicle such as the Sinai-200

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Philip the Arab said:


> Arab International Optronics D69 Thermal for vehicles and static use it is comparable to French and Turkish thermal imagers. AIO has more images from this brochure about other thermal imagers I can post if you like.
> 
> Could theoretically be use on an armored vehicle such as the Sinai-200
> 
> View attachment 841619

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Why would you? You're Czechoslovakian, unless you're part Egyptian or Arab. But even so, no shame in not speaking it if you haven't been raised with it.


Something for you, there is nothing called Czechoslovakian because this country died exactly like Yugoslavia hahaha. Now it is called Czech.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522604904941989889


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt needs an advanced MLRS with guidance kits.


Well we have developed Guided multi launch rocket system Fatah 1 very recently.
Here are the videos:











Range=140km
8 rockets per vehicle.





Egyptian military can have a look at it and get TOT for local manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> Why would you? You're Czechoslovakian, unless you're part Egyptian or Arab. But even so, no shame in not speaking it if you haven't been raised with it.
> 
> Really great and very informative post. Does that mean the didn't modify 425 tanks into Ramses IIs like it's claimed in many sources?


Thank you for your kind words! 

They didn't, if they did, we would have seen at least a few during 2011 and some years later. Despite Egypt being quite secretive with some of its systems, you cannot hide 425 tanks. There was also a really good article on them, I'll link it later if I manage to find it. 
I think Egyptian side cancelled the project because Teledyne, the company that made the prototype(s), faced bankrupcy. Later on, Egypt eyed for options in Russia (some photos emerged shortly before rumors of Egypt buying T-90MS tanks), where they proposed some more prototypes, but none saw any production. Ramses II would have been much better than T-62Es Egypt currently has. And if the army had 425 tanks that were supposed to be modified in 2004-2006, I'm certain they would have been showing these instead of T-62Es during displays. Meanwhile, only 1-2 prototypes of Ramses II were made and it is unknown what happened to them, but I doubt they were accepted in service. Either they were scrapped, sitting in some graveyard or in storage. 

While similar, and I can understand why people mistake T-55Es for them, there are key differences, as you can see.









I cannot deny it's beautiful looking tank, despite being Frankenstein's monster. 
Does anyone know if the rumors of Egypt buying T-90MS tanks were true? I honestly don't belive in them anymore, since Egypt wants to acquire K2 tanks, but military acquisitions are sometimes very strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

joker87 said:


> View attachment 841654


I made this, I got a data sheet for a thermal optic for the AT-3 Sagger missile as well.😂😂🤣

I will post this soon, it has pretty good performance and makes the system day and night capable and with good range as well.

@Gomig-21


They also make thermal weapon sights I will upload all the spec sheets for their products soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> I made this, I got a data sheet for a thermal optic for the AT-3 Sagger missile as well.😂😂🤣
> 
> I will post this soon, it has pretty good performance and makes the system day and night capable and with good range as well.
> 
> @Gomig-21
> 
> 
> They also make thermal weapon sights I will upload all the spec sheets for their products soon.


thermal malyutka? thats new



Buschlaid said:


> Does anyone know if the rumors of Egypt buying T-90MS tanks were true? I honestly don't belive in them anymore, since Egypt wants to acquire K2 tanks, but military acquisitions are sometimes very strange.


no deal signed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> thermal malyutka? thats new


Not thermal, but with a thermal sight. Here is the spec sheet.








For reference, this is how thermal sights look







Specs are very similar to this Japanese thermal imager


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> Does anyone know if the rumors of Egypt buying T-90MS tanks were true? I honestly don't belive in them anymore, since Egypt wants to acquire K2 tanks, but military acquisitions are sometimes very strange.


We were in an advanced negotiations with Russia for T-90MS and we were close to sign it but with CAATSA laws etc... we didn't sign.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

v


Philip the Arab said:


> Not thermal, but with a thermal sight. Here is the spec sheet.
> 
> View attachment 841907
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, this is how thermal sights look
> 
> View attachment 841909
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are very similar to this Japanese thermal imager


very good specs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> v
> 
> very good specs


They have a thermal that can be used on vehicles as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> They have a thermal that can be used on vehicles as well.
> 
> View attachment 841918


is that considered 2nd or 3rd gen thermals?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522953628771827713
Allah yerhamhom w kos om el erhabiyin (terrorist).

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> is that considered 2nd or 3rd gen thermals?


I think second considering its an uncooled FPA imager.

It will be useful on a vehicle like the Sinai-200 for example with Kornet missiles allowing long range targeting.


----------



## The SC

Buschlaid said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> They didn't, if they did, we would have seen at least a few during 2011 and some years later. Despite Egypt being quite secretive with some of its systems, you cannot hide 425 tanks. There was also a really good article on them, I'll link it later if I manage to find it.
> I think Egyptian side cancelled the project because Teledyne, the company that made the prototype(s), faced bankrupcy. Later on, Egypt eyed for options in Russia (some photos emerged shortly before rumors of Egypt buying T-90MS tanks), where they proposed some more prototypes, but none saw any production. Ramses II would have been much better than T-62Es Egypt currently has. And if the army had 425 tanks that were supposed to be modified in 2004-2006, I'm certain they would have been showing these instead of T-62Es during displays. Meanwhile, only 1-2 prototypes of Ramses II were made and it is unknown what happened to them, but I doubt they were accepted in service. Either they were scrapped, sitting in some graveyard or in storage.
> 
> While similar, and I can understand why people mistake T-55Es for them, there are key differences, as you can see.
> View attachment 841814
> 
> View attachment 841813
> 
> 
> I cannot deny it's beautiful looking tank, despite being Frankenstein's monster.
> Does anyone know if the rumors of Egypt buying T-90MS tanks were true? I honestly don't belive in them anymore, since Egypt wants to acquire K2 tanks, but military acquisitions are sometimes very strange.


Egypt Reportedly Signs Contract for 500 Russian T-90MS Tanks​





Egypt's government has signed an agreement for the production of 500 Russian T-90MS tanks in the country, according to Russian media reports on June 27.

The reports quoted Russian defense industry sources as saying Russian tank maker Uralvagonzavod (UVZ) will build a facility to assemble the tanks under license, with many of the parts to be imported from Russia. The value of the deal was not disclosed.

The agreement was said to have been reached by Egypt's Defense Ministry, UVZ and Russia's Rosoboronexport arms export agency.

The T-90MS, the latest version of the T-90 main battle tank, is said to have powerful weaponry, an advanced fire control system and explosive reactive armor, as well as the capability to operate around the clock in any climate.

Reports said one of the reasons that the Egyptian military was interested in the T-90MS was because it is lighter than the M1 Abrams tank, which is too heavy to be transported by Egypt's Mistral-class Helicopter Carriers. Egypt has over 1,000 M1 Abrams tanks in its armored divisions.

https://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/43814

The Usraelis follow the Egyptian affairs and mostly the military deals very closely..So it must be true..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> I think second considering its an uncooled FPA imager.
> 
> It will be useful on a vehicle like the Sinai-200 for example with Kornet missiles allowing long range targeting.


 very good


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Usraelis follow the Egyptian affairs and mostly the military deals very closely..So it must be true..



They also have a huge tendency to purposely exaggerate, like their shootdown claims among many things lmao.

On these tank deals, my guess is that they're looking into the K2 to eventually replace the M60A3s (which is a very tall order since there's somewhere around 1700 of those tanks in the EGY army) as it wouldn't change so much of the logistics and needs between the Abrams and the K2s just like the M60s fit as well. Same fuel (assuming the Egyptian tank crews are running the Abrams versatile Honeywell ATG-1500 engine with diesel which is the same as the only fuel the K2 is capable of using.) The ATG-1500 can run of either diesel, unleaded gasoline or even jet fuel/kerosene. 

I remember you and I having this argument with Frogman about the compatibility of the T-90MS with the Abrams and M60s, but now that the Black Panther is also in the picture, things fall into place a bit better provided that is the way they will replace them.

The T-90s can just replace the current Russian tanks in inventory and operate strictly under diesel fuel and keep their duties completely separate from those of the other two, so that this issue of logistics doesn't interfere with their compatibility or performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I remember you and I having this argument with Frogman about the compatibility of the T-90MS with the Abrams and M60s, but now that the Black Panther is also in the picture, things fall into place a bit better provided that is the way they will replace them.


Where is Frogman hahaha. Long time no see hahaha. Was he banned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Allah yerhamhom w kos om el erhabiyin (terrorist).



Indeed. But this just irks me to no end. This is yet another disaster in the way they're operating. An absolute disgrace! They need to be called out every time something like this happens. And where are those who need to be accountable for these tremendous human losses?! Where are those incompetents whom are supposedly in charge of making sure all these poor soldiers get the training and equipment they need to survive these incredibly unfortunate and dangerous situations?! 

We never hear of anything like this happening in other areas suffering from terrorism where soldiers get frequently taken out in large numbers like this! What an absolute disaster and disgraceful shame. Those in charge need to be hung by their balls until they learn to instill the proper training, procedures and be giving the right equipment to give them a chance. 

Sisi needs to put his foot down and purge the heck out of those defunct and delinquent sacks of rubbish who are in charge and dreadfully failing with these poor soldier's fates.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. But this just irks me to no end. This is yet another disaster in the way they're operating. An absolute disgrace! They need to be called out every time something like this happens. And where are those who need to be accountable for these tremendous human losses?! Where are those incompetents whom are supposedly in charge of making sure all these poor soldiers get the training and equipment they need to survive these incredibly unfortunate and dangerous situations?!
> 
> We never hear of anything like this happening in other areas suffering from terrorism where soldiers get frequently taken out in large numbers like this! What an absolute disaster and disgraceful shame. Those in charge need to be hung by their balls until they learn to instill the proper training, procedures and be giving the right equipment to give them a chance.
> 
> Sisi needs to put his foot down and purge the heck out of those defunct and delinquent sacks of rubbish who are in charge and dreadfully failing with these poor soldier's fates.


But i think this is the first time to have a heavy casualties since long time. We didn't heard of DAESH because it weakened. I hope it will be the last


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. But this just irks me to no end. This is yet another disaster in the way they're operating. An absolute disgrace! They need to be called out every time something like this happens. And where are those who need to be accountable for these tremendous human losses?! Where are those incompetents whom are supposedly in charge of making sure all these poor soldiers get the training and equipment they need to survive these incredibly unfortunate and dangerous situations?!
> 
> We never hear of anything like this happening in other areas suffering from terrorism where soldiers get frequently taken out in large numbers like this! What an absolute disaster and disgraceful shame. Those in charge need to be hung by their balls until they learn to instill the proper training, procedures and be giving the right equipment to give them a chance.
> 
> Sisi needs to put his foot down and purge the heck out of those defunct and delinquent sacks of rubbish who are in charge and dreadfully failing with these poor soldier's fates.


there should be a huge purge for ncos leading those people they seem to not incoperate any of the training they learned this is just horrendous. i get it that it was a suprise attack but cmon where are the damn cover for these people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> there should be a huge purge for ncos leading those people they seem to not incoperate any of the training they learned this is just horrendous. i get it that it was a suprise attack but cmon where are the damn cover for these people


I think DAESH attacked a place where it wasn't very secured area. A place that isn't that important to "secure". So it was an easy target. Like I said DAESH is weak so they will have to do a score so they can show that they are still alive and aggresive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I think DAESH attacked a place where it wasn't very secured area. A place that isn't that important to "secure". So it was an easy target. Like I said DAESH is weak so they will have to do a score so they can show that they are still alive and aggresive.


according to some sources 50 terrorists pulled up with pickup trucks with dushkas in a suprise ambush on pull up station used to provide water for 400k hectares of crops in north and medium sinai in the end more than half of them were killed and the rest ran away and then we lost 11 soliders
This is most definitley carried out by the MB after they were exposed in recorded sound and sight videos theyve been planning for a while\
cant blame the cassulties 50 trained people with duskas in a suprise attack is difficult

@joker87 whats ur opnion on this


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> They also have a huge tendency to purposely exaggerate, like their shootdown claims among many things lmao.
> 
> On these tank deals, my guess is that they're looking into the K2 to eventually replace the M60A3s (which is a very tall order since there's somewhere around 1700 of those tanks in the EGY army) as it wouldn't change so much of the logistics and needs between the Abrams and the K2s just like the M60s fit as well. Same fuel (assuming the Egyptian tank crews are running the Abrams versatile Honeywell ATG-1500 engine with diesel which is the same as the only fuel the K2 is capable of using.) The ATG-1500 can run of either diesel, unleaded gasoline or even jet fuel/kerosene.
> 
> I remember you and I having this argument with Frogman about the compatibility of the T-90MS with the Abrams and M60s, but now that the Black Panther is also in the picture, things fall into place a bit better provided that is the way they will replace them.
> 
> The T-90s can just replace the current Russian tanks in inventory and operate strictly under diesel fuel and keep their duties completely separate from those of the other two, so that this issue of logistics doesn't interfere with their compatibility or performance.


That's all true..And you can see the T-90SM like the Mig-29M-M2, While the M1A1 as the F-16 maybe BLK 52, if it got that level we've talked about the M1A1/2-E.. The K-2 will be like the a well equipped F-15..



Hydration said:


> according to some sources 50 terrorists pulled up with pickup trucks with dushkas in a suprise ambush on pull up station used to provide water for 400k hectares of crops in north and medium sinai in the end more than half of them were killed and the rest ran away and then we lost 11 soliders
> This is most definitley carried out by the MB after they were exposed in recorded sound and sight videos theyve been planning for a while\
> cant blame the cassulties 50 trained people with duskas in a suprise attack is difficult
> 
> @joker87 whats ur opnion on this


There was another attack in Sinai about a month and a half ago.. with a number of soldiers killed too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> according to some sources 50 terrorists pulled up with pickup trucks with dushkas in a suprise ambush on pull up station used to provide water for 400k hectares of crops in north and medium sinai in the end more than half of them were killed and the rest ran away and then we lost 11 soliders
> This is most definitley carried out by the MB after they were exposed in recorded sound and sight videos theyve been planning for a while\
> cant blame the cassulties 50 trained people with duskas in a suprise attack is difficult
> 
> @joker87 whats ur opnion on this


Plus killing half of them and making the rest to run away that is good sign. That they died by showing resistance etc... what can stop a fucking attack with DShK and 50 terrorist. It is hard to repel. And I am sure that DAESH choose the easy pray because I am sure the area of attack isn't that important. I hope that we will avenge their death with heavy acts on DAESH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Let's be clear; no one -- least of all me -- is taking anything away from these brave soldiers who fought and were wounded and who died unfairly like that. But there are always responsibilities for successes and failures, especially when failures are repeated over and over. That's a major factor.

Even if there was 1000 of those scum-sucking maleficent cretinous cockroach hogs, where was the intel? Where were the preventative measures to deal with such high potential of terrorism happening to essentially what was a military garrison guarding the water lift plant? Everyone + their cousins knows that there is still HUGE potential for terrorist attacks like this to occur wherever there are military personnel and/or sensitive complexes that are guarded.

And despite coming out and declaring the northeast cleansed of bugs and insects, there will always be a threat of terrorism as long as the ideology is not defeated. So they can never relax or get complacent. If anything, they should get BETTER at defeating this filth. 

These should be the easiest targets to defend. The difficult ones are areas such as markets, large gatherings (unfortunately like masjids) and vulnerable areas where suicide attacks take place. Those are very difficult to prevent although there should be top of the line intel happening all over the peninsula and beyond to learn about such events before they happen. Preventative measures in place to reduce the aspects of deadly equipment reaching scum like that. Intell should be way ahead of big acts, especially one that involves a large number of cretins. Unacceptable.

What is also unacceptable is what seems to be a lack of specific training after all these years, over a decade almost. This is not the first time a 10-pack of soldiers are unfortunately killed like this. This has happened numerous times already and to not see any adjustments is beyond ridiculous. 

Let's give them credit for fighting with everything they had, absolutely. But let's not give those responsible a free ticket anymore. There is so much more they can do to prevent such losses to these poor kids and they're not doing them. Why? It's beyond me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

The operation is a fatal intelligence mistake, in contrast to the successes that have been achieved, but this operation does not forgive those successes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523291470903463936
I hope they will respond aggressively against those fuckers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523291470903463936
> I hope they will respond aggressively against those fuckers.


EXPECT AN OPERation lets hope they wear headcams so we can see what theyre doing lol


----------



## Hydration




----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> EXPECT AN OPERation lets hope they wear headcams so we can see what theyre doing lol


I think it would be more an airstrike than "boots on ground" because according to the spokesman, our army has encircled those terrorists in area.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I think it would be more an airstrike than "boots on ground" because according to the spokesman, our army has encircled those terrorists in area.


i expect boots on the ground


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> i expect boots on the ground


If boots on ground then I think it would be SF who will do it. But the station is in middle of nowhere?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> If boots on ground then I think it would be SF who will do it. But the station is in middle of nowhere?


theyre currently massacaring the ones responsible for the attack under an air cover


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxOM8SZM7APGT_obe_UQ67SZyC7Qc_uMn2?lc=UgzWAWMQXrTVjNAtnF54AaABAg.9aldnFxXTKJ9alycIxrRQq&lc=UgzWAWMQXrTVjNAtnF54AaABAg.9aldnFxXTKJ9alycIxrRQq



Not usually Turkey sends their condolences to Egypt.


----------



## Hydration

so hezbollah and the muslim brotherhood condemned the attack 
lmao


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> theyre currently massacaring the ones responsible for the attack under an air cover


You saw any video or something?



Hydration said:


> so hezbollah and the muslim brotherhood condemned the attack
> lmao


Egypt doesn't have any problem with Hezbollah but MB yes.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxOM8SZM7APGT_obe_UQ67SZyC7Qc_uMn2?lc=UgzWAWMQXrTVjNAtnF54AaABAg.9aldnFxXTKJ9alycIxrRQq&lc=UgzWAWMQXrTVjNAtnF54AaABAg.9aldnFxXTKJ9alycIxrRQq
> 
> 
> 
> Not usually Turkey sends their condolences to Egypt.


Everyone and their mother condemned the attack EVEN THE MUSLIM BROTHERHOOD AND QATAR



Ghostkiller said:


> You saw any video or something?
> 
> 
> Egypt doesn't have any problem with Hezbollah but MB yes.


sources


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Interesting video on the Egyptian relations with the US..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Now that the EAF will be welcoming the F-15EX with the AESA radar and hopefully loaded with AIM-120s and AIM-9Xs as well as JDAMs and for at least 100 of the 196 F-16s in the fleet which would include the entire Block 52s and 80 of the latest block 40s. I would like to see at least the block 52s get their radars upgraded from the current ones that already have the upgraded AN/APG-68(V)9 which I believe is a pulse doppler radar, but the (V)9 adds the synthetic aperture to it, which has greater range and is the same in the Greek, Moroccan, Israeli blck 50/52s and the other countries that operate that block.

Add the eventual total of 54 Rafales to the western mix of aircraft (including the new batch of F3Rs and I know some of you folks think it's the F4 but I guarantee it will be the F3R but we shall see since it's not really a huge upgrade anyway, mostly small software items and I think additional frame enhancements and maybe a bit more composites for a slightly lesser RCS) but all of those jets will have the killer RBE2 AESA radar and the deadly EW SPECTRA that essentially (if you believe the stories published by at least 2 sources, one of whom we know to be rather credible) destroyed the Su-35SE's chances of coming to Egypt along with US' strong-arming action.

Then on the Eastern/Russian side, we have the 46 MiG-29M/M2s and hopefully a new order of at least 50 more, maybe 75 MiG-35s with: 1) The new Zhuk-AE AESA radar, 2) the built-in target designator so they don't need to always hang the T-220 pod every time they need to target specific sites. 3) the K-77M long range missile at 190 kilometers so that the western aircraft will have the AIM-9X for high boresight short range missiles, the AIM-120 and the Meteor for medium and long range missiles and the eastern batch would have the R-37/47, the R-77 and the K-77M for short, medium and long range as well as the R-27EA also for long range. The only missile missing would be the R-37M AWACs killer but they can very substitute the K-77M in that role and have a great alternative.

Now since the Su-35SE is out of the picture, the Su-57 is primed and ready to not only thrust the EAF into the 5th generation stealth arena, but also in order to compliment the MiG-29Ms and 35s which was to be the Su-35SE's role can now allow the EAF to make that frog leap. It makes perfect sense.

Speaking of the MiGs; according to that guy Tom Cooper who probably reads this thread despite being a rather famous and recognized war author claimed the Russians were supposed to upgrade the Zhuk-ME doppler radar that came with the MiG-39M/M2s to the Zhuk-AE AESA radar but in the 5 or so years since the EAF has received all 46 MiGs, the Russians haven't done anything towards that so maybe that would be part of the MiG-35 conditions the EAF would make on Russia besides the K-77M?



























I think that would be a very satisfactory grouping of aircraft that would work very well under the EAF's C41 or RCS2 data network sharing as well as having link-16 and 11 to work with allies in the Mediterranean etc. The R-37M along with whatever other super long range and hypersonic missiles Russia will have come up with by then for the Su-57 should also be available in export terms and the EAF would have everything it wanted and without insisting on going with the Su-35SE. This is why I think going with the F-15 is a much better option for the EAF in the grand scheme of things and in long term, not just short term AND provided they get the US weapons I listed. Until it's time to start thinking about unmanned fighters and/or 6th gen aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Now that the EAF will be welcoming the F-15EX with the AESA radar and hopefully loaded with AIM-120s and AIM-9Xs as well as JDAMs and for at least 100 of the 196 F-16s in the fleet which would include the entire Block 52s and 80 of the latest block 40s. I would like to see at least the block 52s get their radars upgraded from the current ones that already have the upgraded AN/APG-68(V)9 which I believe is a pulse doppler radar, but the (V)9 adds the synthetic aperture to it, which has greater range and is the same in the Greek, Moroccan, Israeli blck 50/52s and the other countries that operate that block.
> 
> Add the eventual total of 54 Rafales to the western mix of aircraft (including the new batch of F3Rs and I know some of you folks think it's the F4 but I guarantee it will be the F3R but we shall see since it's not really a huge upgrade anyway, mostly small software items and I think additional frame enhancements and maybe a bit more composites for a slightly lesser RCS) but all of those jets will have the killer RBE2 AESA radar and the deadly EW SPECTRA that essentially (if you believe the stories published by at least 2 sources, one of whom we know to be rather credible) destroyed the Su-35SE's chances of coming to Egypt along with US' strong-arming action.
> 
> Then on the Eastern/Russian side, we have the 46 MiG-29M/M2s and hopefully a new order of at least 50 more, maybe 75 MiG-35s with: 1) The new Zhuk-AE AESA radar, 2) the built-in target designator so they don't need to always hang the T-220 pod every time they need to target specific sites. 3) the K-77M long range missile at 190 kilometers so that the western aircraft will have the AIM-9X for high boresight short range missiles, the AIM-120 and the Meteor for medium and long range missiles and the eastern batch would have the R-37/47, the R-77 and the K-77M for short, medium and long range as well as the R-27EA also for long range. The only missile missing would be the R-37M AWACs killer but they can very substitute the K-77M in that role and have a great alternative.
> 
> Now since the Su-35SE is out of the picture, the Su-57 is primed and ready to not only thrust the EAF into the 5th generation stealth arena, but also in order to compliment the MiG-29Ms and 35s which was to be the Su-35SE's role can now allow the EAF to make that frog leap. It makes perfect sense.
> 
> Speaking of the MiGs; according to that guy Tom Cooper who probably reads this thread despite being a rather famous and recognized war author claimed the Russians were supposed to upgrade the Zhuk-ME doppler radar that came with the MiG-39M/M2s to the Zhuk-AE AESA radar but in the 5 or so years since the EAF has received all 46 MiGs, the Russians haven't done anything towards that so maybe that would be part of the MiG-35 conditions the EAF would make on Russia besides the K-77M?
> 
> View attachment 842292
> 
> 
> View attachment 842290
> 
> 
> View attachment 842296
> 
> 
> View attachment 842320
> 
> 
> View attachment 842322
> 
> 
> I think that would be a very satisfactory grouping of aircraft that would work very well under the EAF's C41 or RCS2 data network sharing as well as having link-16 and 11 to work with allies in the Mediterranean etc. The R-37M along with whatever other super long range and hypersonic missiles Russia will have come up with by then for the Su-57 should also be available in export terms and the EAF would have everything it wanted and without insisting on going with the Su-35SE. This is why I think going with the F-15 is a much better option for the EAF in the grand scheme of things and in long term, not just short term AND provided they get the US weapons I listed. Until it's time to start thinking about unmanned fighters and/or 6th gen aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Now that the EAF will be welcoming the F-15EX with the AESA radar and hopefully loaded with AIM-120s and AIM-9Xs as well as JDAMs and for at least 100 of the 196 F-16s in the fleet which would include the entire Block 52s and 80 of the latest block 40s. I would like to see at least the block 52s get their radars upgraded from the current ones that already have the upgraded AN/APG-68(V)9 which I believe is a pulse doppler radar, but the (V)9 adds the synthetic aperture to it, which has greater range and is the same in the Greek, Moroccan, Israeli blck 50/52s and the other countries that operate that block.
> 
> Add the eventual total of 54 Rafales to the western mix of aircraft (including the new batch of F3Rs and I know some of you folks think it's the F4 but I guarantee it will be the F3R but we shall see since it's not really a huge upgrade anyway, mostly small software items and I think additional frame enhancements and maybe a bit more composites for a slightly lesser RCS) but all of those jets will have the killer RBE2 AESA radar and the deadly EW SPECTRA that essentially (if you believe the stories published by at least 2 sources, one of whom we know to be rather credible) destroyed the Su-35SE's chances of coming to Egypt along with US' strong-arming action.
> 
> Then on the Eastern/Russian side, we have the 46 MiG-29M/M2s and hopefully a new order of at least 50 more, maybe 75 MiG-35s with: 1) The new Zhuk-AE AESA radar, 2) the built-in target designator so they don't need to always hang the T-220 pod every time they need to target specific sites. 3) the K-77M long range missile at 190 kilometers so that the western aircraft will have the AIM-9X for high boresight short range missiles, the AIM-120 and the Meteor for medium and long range missiles and the eastern batch would have the R-37/47, the R-77 and the K-77M for short, medium and long range as well as the R-27EA also for long range. The only missile missing would be the R-37M AWACs killer but they can very substitute the K-77M in that role and have a great alternative.
> 
> Now since the Su-35SE is out of the picture, the Su-57 is primed and ready to not only thrust the EAF into the 5th generation stealth arena, but also in order to compliment the MiG-29Ms and 35s which was to be the Su-35SE's role can now allow the EAF to make that frog leap. It makes perfect sense.
> 
> Speaking of the MiGs; according to that guy Tom Cooper who probably reads this thread despite being a rather famous and recognized war author claimed the Russians were supposed to upgrade the Zhuk-ME doppler radar that came with the MiG-39M/M2s to the Zhuk-AE AESA radar but in the 5 or so years since the EAF has received all 46 MiGs, the Russians haven't done anything towards that so maybe that would be part of the MiG-35 conditions the EAF would make on Russia besides the K-77M?
> 
> View attachment 842292
> 
> 
> View attachment 842290
> 
> 
> View attachment 842296
> 
> 
> View attachment 842320
> 
> 
> View attachment 842322
> 
> 
> I think that would be a very satisfactory grouping of aircraft that would work very well under the EAF's C41 or RCS2 data network sharing as well as having link-16 and 11 to work with allies in the Mediterranean etc. The R-37M along with whatever other super long range and hypersonic missiles Russia will have come up with by then for the Su-57 should also be available in export terms and the EAF would have everything it wanted and without insisting on going with the Su-35SE. This is why I think going with the F-15 is a much better option for the EAF in the grand scheme of things and in long term, not just short term AND provided they get the US weapons I listed. Until it's time to start thinking about unmanned fighters and/or 6th gen aircraft.


Bro.. don't you think that if CAATSA is efficient in deterring Egypt from getting its SU-35SEs that it bought won't apply to the SU-57 or even the other batch of Mig-35!?

The F-15EX will be a very good addition indeed but not on the back of the SU-35SE and eventually the SU-57E.. And only if it comes fully equipped as you've mentioned and with the upgrade of at least a 100 Egyptian F-16s to the V version..

Russia has been much more valuable to Egypt in real life than the US has ever been.. Just think about the Aswan High Dam and the Dabaa nuclear plant now.. two highly strategic projects for Egypt..of utmost importance..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro.. don't you think that if CAATSA is efficient in deterring Egypt from getting its SU-35SEs that it bought won't apply to the SU-57 or even the other batch of Mig-35!?



You know, that's obviously a great point, SC. Another fella posed the same question to me as I made my same point to him as well on another forum and what I told him was that the situation would be entirely different because of one reason only and that is in this case with the Su-35s, the US was able to offer an alternative in the F-15.

But Egypt played it really smart when they officially made a request for the F-35 knowing quite well it would be shut down and denied in a heart beat so that it would open the door to pursue the Su-57 or Su-75. That being since now the US really has no alternative to offer Egypt in exchange for a Russian 5th generation aircraft and Egypt has all the right to get into that field. That's the leverage Egypt would have against the US and CAATSA with either of the Russian 5th gen aircraft. Where they might have problems with is the MiG-35s. That's because the US already wants them to give up the *ENTIRE* fleet of MiG-29M/M2s *AND* S-300VM to Ukraine. 

In exchange, the EAF would get the F-15EX for the MiGs and the S-300 would be replaced by either the latest PAC III Patriot or THAAD (Terminal High Altitude Air Defense).

Check this article out, SC, @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , @joker87 , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @Ghostkiller and anyone else who would be interested, please read that article.

This is SCARY bad what the US is trying to do to Egypt and this is probably the biggest test Sisi and co. will ever go through.









The U.S. Asked Egypt to Supply 50 MiG-29M2 to Ukraine in Return of F-15EX


In April, Poland and Bulgaria transferred its MiG-29 Fulcrum fighter jets to Ukraine. Slovakia transferred its S-300 air defense missile system to Ukraine and is currently contemplating giving Kyiv…




www.globaldefensecorp.com





The US wants the EAF to give up its entire fleet of MiG-29s to the Ukraine in exchange for expedited F-15EXs and the EAD to give up all its S-300VM batteries to the Ukraine as well in exchange for "more" PAC-IIIs and/or THAAD.

If there is any truth to all this (which seems to be the case), then not only do we need to find out if these F-15EXs are on top of the ones exchanged for the Su-35s? Or is Egypt simply giving up the Flankers for nothing now? A7A!!!!! And the S-300VM as it is the most advanced version of the S-300 series and go all American? Our SAMs need to be other than US built ones for specific reasons. That is exactly why the Jews lost their minds at the Germans for selling us the IRIS-T-SL.

This also means that Russia needs to step up to the plate and make her voice heard!!! It needs to come in with counter-offers if it wants to protect Egypt as its client and continue to supply it with hardware it wants. Especially since it got itself into this crazy war with the Ukraine and has drained itself in many ways. It definitely needs to come in and counter the US or this will get ugly for everyone except the richest of the batch, and we all know who that is. Let me know what you fellas think because this is some scary shhhhtttuuff!



The SC said:


> The F-15EX will be a very good addition indeed but not on the back of the SU-35SE and eventually the SU-57E.. And only if it comes fully equipped as you've mentioned and with the upgrade of the at least a 100 Egyptian F-16s to the V version..



That's even crazier than my suggestion, my bro LOL!  Look at what the US wants now, they want to purge all the advanced Russian weapons out of the Egyptian Armed Forces this is getting really bad! I think a lot of people predicted this correctly; you give them an inch, they take a mile! Egypt will have to rock the tree and take its chance with CAATSA if the US keeps on this ridiculous path.



The SC said:


> Russia has been much more valuable to Egypt in real life than the US has ever been.. Just think about the Aswan High Dam and the Dabaa nuclear plant now.. two highly strategic projects for Egypt..of utmost importance..



I don't disagree with any of that whatsoever. They're also a bit unreliable to a certain extent and their stuff is not as good as western or US products, I think we can all agree on that. And if there is any truth to that Zhuk-AE replacement they promised to make but never came through, that is the kind of thing that they're kinda known for. Not to mention the ancient avionics in the Su-35 AND let's not forget what they did with the Algerian MiG-29 SMT.

Of course all the good outweighs the bad by a large margin, but the occasional bad leaves a bad taste and makes one a bit apprehensive.

EDIT: One super important thing that just occurred to me after posting this post is the only way the EAF can save the MiG-29 fleet from being pressured off to the Ukraine, is to hopefully have a clause in the contract with Russia and MiG corporation that none to the birds can be sold to a 3rd party for whatever reason. If there is such a clause (which we all know the US is the BEST at putting in all those types of clauses to keep full control of their product from reaching other unwanted or undesirable hands) then that would help the EAF to pull it out and throw it in the US' face and tell it to take a hike! Not gonna happen because I would die it we saw those beauties do to the Ukraine and get thrashed in that war of pigs! Oood AstaghfurAllah.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, that's obviously a great point, SC. Another fella posed the same question to me as I made my same point to him as well on another forum and what I told him was that the situation would be entirely different because of one reason only and that is in this case with the Su-35s, the US was able to offer an alternative in the F-15.
> 
> But Egypt played it really smart when they officially made a request for the F-35 knowing quite well it would be shut down and denied in a heart beat so that it would open the door to pursue the Su-57 or Su-75. That being since now the US really has no alternative to offer Egypt in exchange for a Russian 5th generation aircraft and Egypt has all the right to get into that field. That's the leverage Egypt would have against the US and CAATSA with either of the Russian 5th gen aircraft. Where they might have problems with is the MiG-35s. That's because the US already wants them to give up the *ENTIRE* fleet of MiG-29M/M2s *AND* S-300VM to Ukraine.
> 
> In exchange, the EAF would get the F-15EX for the MiGs and the S-300 would be replaced by either the latest PAC III Patriot or THAAD (Terminal High Altitude Air Defense).
> 
> Check this article out, SC, @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , @joker87 , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @Ghostkiller and anyone else who would be interested, please read that article.
> 
> This is SCARY bad what the US is trying to do to Egypt and this is probably the biggest test Sisi and co. will ever go through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Asked Egypt to Supply 50 MiG-29M2 to Ukraine in Return of F-15EX
> 
> 
> In April, Poland and Bulgaria transferred its MiG-29 Fulcrum fighter jets to Ukraine. Slovakia transferred its S-300 air defense missile system to Ukraine and is currently contemplating giving Kyiv…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US wants the EAF to give up its entire fleet of MiG-29s to the Ukraine in exchange for expedited F-15EXs and the EAD to give up all its S-300VM batteries to the Ukraine as well in exchange for "more" PAC-IIIs and/or THAAD.
> 
> If there is any truth to all this (which seems to be the case), then not only do we need to find out if these F-15EXs are on top of the ones exchanged for the Su-35s? Or is Egypt simply giving up the Flankers for nothing now? A7A!!!!! And the S-300VM as it is the most advanced version of the S-300 series and go all American? Our SAMs need to be other than US built ones for specific reasons. That is exactly why the Jews lost their minds at the Germans for selling us the IRIS-T-SL.
> 
> This also means that Russia needs to step up to the plate and make her voice heard!!! It needs to come in with counter-offers if it wants to protect Egypt as its client and continue to supply it with hardware it wants. Especially since it got itself into this crazy war with the Ukraine and has drained itself in many ways. It definitely needs to come in and counter the US or this will get ugly for everyone except the richest of the batch, and we all know who that is. Let me know what you fellas think because this is some scary shhhhtttuuff!
> 
> 
> 
> That's even crazier than my suggestion, my bro LOL!  Look at what the US wants now, they want to purge all the advanced Russian weapons out of the Egyptian Armed Forces this is getting really bad! I think a lot of people predicted this correctly; you give them an inch, they take a mile! Egypt will have to rock the tree and take its chance with CAATSA if the US keeps on this ridiculous path.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with any of that whatsoever. They're also a bit unreliable to a certain extent and their stuff is not as good as western or US products, I think we can all agree on that. And if there is any truth to that Zhuk-AE replacement they promised to make but never came through, that is the kind of thing that they're kinda known for. Not to mention the ancient avionics in the Su-35 AND let's not forget what they did with the Algerian MiG-29 SMT.
> 
> Of course all the good outweighs the bad by a large margin, but the occasional bad leaves a bad taste and makes one a bit apprehensive.
> 
> EDIT: One super important thing that just occurred to me after posting this post is the only way the EAF can save the MiG-29 fleet from being pressured off to the Ukraine, is to hopefully have a clause in the contract with Russia and MiG corporation that none to the birds can be sold to a 3rd party for whatever reason. If there is such a clause (which we all know the US is the BEST at putting in all those types of clauses to keep full control of their product from reaching other unwanted or undesirable hands) then that would help the EAF to pull it out and throw it in the US' face and tell it to take a hike! Not gonna happen because I would die it we saw those beauties do to the Ukraine and get thrashed in that war of pigs! Oood AstaghfurAllah.


The article is a wet dream based on speculations and wishful thinking..

Can't you see how crazy is this article..they want Egypt to give up its 50 Mig-29M/M2, Its S-300VM and de facto its SU-35SE.. and all this for the F-15EX.. naive pressure with wishful and ill thinking like this gets on the other extreme border of stupidity.. next might be the Rafale for the F-35 if not for more F-15EX after 10 years from now.. and why not 1000 Abrams 1A1..and wait for the the upgraded 1A2 another 10 years..HaHaHa!

Egypt can answer by offering its F-16 Blk-15 and Blk-30 for a total upgrade of its F-16 fleet to the Viper configuration .. That's it..

if Eastern Europeans NATO nations want to get F-16 viper for old Mig-29s.. the Egyptian offer will be more fair..

Neither Egypt nor Russia are banana republics.. it is better to remember that they have signed a comprehensive strategic partnership..meaning they have deep trust in each other..

As of the quality of weapons.. It will be good to remember that Egypt won the !973 Ramadan war with the Mig-21 against one or 2 generations more advanced US fighter planes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, that's obviously a great point, SC. Another fella posed the same question to me as I made my same point to him as well on another forum and what I told him was that the situation would be entirely different because of one reason only and that is in this case with the Su-35s, the US was able to offer an alternative in the F-15.
> 
> But Egypt played it really smart when they officially made a request for the F-35 knowing quite well it would be shut down and denied in a heart beat so that it would open the door to pursue the Su-57 or Su-75. That being since now the US really has no alternative to offer Egypt in exchange for a Russian 5th generation aircraft and Egypt has all the right to get into that field. That's the leverage Egypt would have against the US and CAATSA with either of the Russian 5th gen aircraft. Where they might have problems with is the MiG-35s. That's because the US already wants them to give up the *ENTIRE* fleet of MiG-29M/M2s *AND* S-300VM to Ukraine.
> 
> In exchange, the EAF would get the F-15EX for the MiGs and the S-300 would be replaced by either the latest PAC III Patriot or THAAD (Terminal High Altitude Air Defense).
> 
> Check this article out, SC, @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , @joker87 , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @Ghostkiller and anyone else who would be interested, please read that article.
> 
> This is SCARY bad what the US is trying to do to Egypt and this is probably the biggest test Sisi and co. will ever go through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Asked Egypt to Supply 50 MiG-29M2 to Ukraine in Return of F-15EX
> 
> 
> In April, Poland and Bulgaria transferred its MiG-29 Fulcrum fighter jets to Ukraine. Slovakia transferred its S-300 air defense missile system to Ukraine and is currently contemplating giving Kyiv…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US wants the EAF to give up its entire fleet of MiG-29s to the Ukraine in exchange for expedited F-15EXs and the EAD to give up all its S-300VM batteries to the Ukraine as well in exchange for "more" PAC-IIIs and/or THAAD.
> 
> If there is any truth to all this (which seems to be the case), then not only do we need to find out if these F-15EXs are on top of the ones exchanged for the Su-35s? Or is Egypt simply giving up the Flankers for nothing now? A7A!!!!! And the S-300VM as it is the most advanced version of the S-300 series and go all American? Our SAMs need to be other than US built ones for specific reasons. That is exactly why the Jews lost their minds at the Germans for selling us the IRIS-T-SL.
> 
> This also means that Russia needs to step up to the plate and make her voice heard!!! It needs to come in with counter-offers if it wants to protect Egypt as its client and continue to supply it with hardware it wants. Especially since it got itself into this crazy war with the Ukraine and has drained itself in many ways. It definitely needs to come in and counter the US or this will get ugly for everyone except the richest of the batch, and we all know who that is. Let me know what you fellas think because this is some scary shhhhtttuuff!
> 
> 
> 
> That's even crazier than my suggestion, my bro LOL!  Look at what the US wants now, they want to purge all the advanced Russian weapons out of the Egyptian Armed Forces this is getting really bad! I think a lot of people predicted this correctly; you give them an inch, they take a mile! Egypt will have to rock the tree and take its chance with CAATSA if the US keeps on this ridiculous path.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with any of that whatsoever. They're also a bit unreliable to a certain extent and their stuff is not as good as western or US products, I think we can all agree on that. And if there is any truth to that Zhuk-AE replacement they promised to make but never came through, that is the kind of thing that they're kinda known for. Not to mention the ancient avionics in the Su-35 AND let's not forget what they did with the Algerian MiG-29 SMT.
> 
> Of course all the good outweighs the bad by a large margin, but the occasional bad leaves a bad taste and makes one a bit apprehensive.
> 
> EDIT: One super important thing that just occurred to me after posting this post is the only way the EAF can save the MiG-29 fleet from being pressured off to the Ukraine, is to hopefully have a clause in the contract with Russia and MiG corporation that none to the birds can be sold to a 3rd party for whatever reason. If there is such a clause (which we all know the US is the BEST at putting in all those types of clauses to keep full control of their product from reaching other unwanted or undesirable hands) then that would help the EAF to pull it out and throw it in the US' face and tell it to take a hike! Not gonna happen because I would die it we saw those beauties do to the Ukraine and get thrashed in that war of pigs! Oood AstaghfurAllah.


Something off note : like I said DAESH attacked the station where it is located in the middle of nowhere. I have a video of the attack.
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZML7eUuXx/
DAESH like any other guerrila warfare, they choose the easy target and not bases etc... Just really **** them and inshallah they will go Hell. @Hydration I think you are right look at the building you can see the bullets penetrated deeply in the wall
Allah yerhamhom.

And plus we aren't that stupid to sell our MIG M/M2 and our most advanced SAM to Ukraine IFFF we do it, we just admitted that we are in USA side and not neutral like we always did.
The MIG M/M2 with its equipments (BVR-Cruise Missile) and SAM S-300VM (one of the most advanced of its S-300 variants) are matter of national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

we do not know if they were upgraded or not


Ghostkiller said:


> Something off note : like I said DAESH attacked the station where it is located in the middle of nowhere. I have a video of the attack.
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZML7eUuXx/
> DAESH like any other guerrila warfare, they choose the easy target and not bases etc... Just really **** them and inshallah they will go Hell. @Hydration I think you are right look at the building you can see the bullets penetrated deeply in the wall
> Allah yerhamhom.
> 
> And plus we aren't that stupid to sell our MIG M/M2 and our most advanced SAM to Ukraine IFFF we do it, we just admitted that we are in USA side and not neutral like we always did.
> The MIG M/M2 with its equipments (BVR-Cruise Missile) and SAM S-300VM (one of the most advanced of its S-300 variants) are matter of national security.


and some twitter expert was mocking why they died, a bmp shot that building up or what lol



Gomig-21 said:


> You know, that's obviously a great point, SC. Another fella posed the same question to me as I made my same point to him as well on another forum and what I told him was that the situation would be entirely different because of one reason only and that is in this case with the Su-35s, the US was able to offer an alternative in the F-15.
> 
> But Egypt played it really smart when they officially made a request for the F-35 knowing quite well it would be shut down and denied in a heart beat so that it would open the door to pursue the Su-57 or Su-75. That being since now the US really has no alternative to offer Egypt in exchange for a Russian 5th generation aircraft and Egypt has all the right to get into that field. That's the leverage Egypt would have against the US and CAATSA with either of the Russian 5th gen aircraft. Where they might have problems with is the MiG-35s. That's because the US already wants them to give up the *ENTIRE* fleet of MiG-29M/M2s *AND* S-300VM to Ukraine.
> 
> In exchange, the EAF would get the F-15EX for the MiGs and the S-300 would be replaced by either the latest PAC III Patriot or THAAD (Terminal High Altitude Air Defense).
> 
> Check this article out, SC, @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , @joker87 , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @Ghostkiller and anyone else who would be interested, please read that article.
> 
> This is SCARY bad what the US is trying to do to Egypt and this is probably the biggest test Sisi and co. will ever go through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Asked Egypt to Supply 50 MiG-29M2 to Ukraine in Return of F-15EX
> 
> 
> In April, Poland and Bulgaria transferred its MiG-29 Fulcrum fighter jets to Ukraine. Slovakia transferred its S-300 air defense missile system to Ukraine and is currently contemplating giving Kyiv…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US wants the EAF to give up its entire fleet of MiG-29s to the Ukraine in exchange for expedited F-15EXs and the EAD to give up all its S-300VM batteries to the Ukraine as well in exchange for "more" PAC-IIIs and/or THAAD.
> 
> If there is any truth to all this (which seems to be the case), then not only do we need to find out if these F-15EXs are on top of the ones exchanged for the Su-35s? Or is Egypt simply giving up the Flankers for nothing now? A7A!!!!! And the S-300VM as it is the most advanced version of the S-300 series and go all American? Our SAMs need to be other than US built ones for specific reasons. That is exactly why the Jews lost their minds at the Germans for selling us the IRIS-T-SL.
> 
> This also means that Russia needs to step up to the plate and make her voice heard!!! It needs to come in with counter-offers if it wants to protect Egypt as its client and continue to supply it with hardware it wants. Especially since it got itself into this crazy war with the Ukraine and has drained itself in many ways. It definitely needs to come in and counter the US or this will get ugly for everyone except the richest of the batch, and we all know who that is. Let me know what you fellas think because this is some scary shhhhtttuuff!
> 
> 
> 
> That's even crazier than my suggestion, my bro LOL!  Look at what the US wants now, they want to purge all the advanced Russian weapons out of the Egyptian Armed Forces this is getting really bad! I think a lot of people predicted this correctly; you give them an inch, they take a mile! Egypt will have to rock the tree and take its chance with CAATSA if the US keeps on this ridiculous path.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with any of that whatsoever. They're also a bit unreliable to a certain extent and their stuff is not as good as western or US products, I think we can all agree on that. And if there is any truth to that Zhuk-AE replacement they promised to make but never came through, that is the kind of thing that they're kinda known for. Not to mention the ancient avionics in the Su-35 AND let's not forget what they did with the Algerian MiG-29 SMT.
> 
> Of course all the good outweighs the bad by a large margin, but the occasional bad leaves a bad taste and makes one a bit apprehensive.
> 
> EDIT: One super important thing that just occurred to me after posting this post is the only way the EAF can save the MiG-29 fleet from being pressured off to the Ukraine, is to hopefully have a clause in the contract with Russia and MiG corporation that none to the birds can be sold to a 3rd party for whatever reason. If there is such a clause (which we all know the US is the BEST at putting in all those types of clauses to keep full control of their product from reaching other unwanted or undesirable hands) then that would help the EAF to pull it out and throw it in the US' face and tell it to take a hike! Not gonna happen because I would die it we saw those beauties do to the Ukraine and get thrashed in that war of pigs! Oood AstaghfurAllah.


not happening these migs are not leaving egypt and it wont help ukraine much they will be shot down eventually like all their relatives its a plot to push us to the westren camp forever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> we do not know if they were upgraded or not


The MIGs?


Hydration said:


> and some twitter expert was mocking why they died, a bmp shot that building up or what lol


Can you give the tweets because I saw they wasn't a troll


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> The MIGs?
> 
> Can you give the tweets because I saw they wasn't a troll


someone called amr waked he is one of the Muslim brotherhood trolls

yes the migs


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> someone called amr waked he is one of the Muslim brotherhood trolls


Ik him he is a famous actor. He doesn't know anything about the military. hahaha


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Ik him he is a famous actor. He doesn't know anything about the military. hahaha


hes trying to get famous by being an idiot


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> hes trying to get famous by being an idiot


I just saw an ex egyptian air force captain.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523045219339587591
If he was really in the military he would also answered to all this question. Why would the army leaks the investigation of the mosque attack. Plus we don't need to know the leader of the terrorists to fight them.
And about the Mansi death, Egypt had to have the permission of Israel to bomb the area with our multiple F-16 waves. He should already know why Egypt doesn't have a big army on area B and C. Why we bought the Rafales.

@Gomig-21 @The SC your thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I just saw an ex egyptian air force captain.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523045219339587591
> If he was really in the military he would also answered to all this question. Why would the army leaks the investigation of the mosque attack. Plus we don't need to know the leader of the terrorists to fight them.
> And about the Mansi death, Egypt had to have the permission of Israel to bomb the area with our multiple F-16 waves. He should already know why Egypt doesn't have a big army on area B and C. Why we bought the Rafales.


theres multiple occasions where israel protested to america peace deal violations of airplanes going about and at one occasion locking on an israeli F-15 that went to intercept an egyptian f-16 that crossed the border bombing fleeing terrorists. And There was already heavy troop presence in area B we only made it official on the agreement after the troops were increased. This is not an EAF pilot, this is stolen valour


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523697786885079043
I am sure that they will talk about F-15 deal


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> You know, that's obviously a great point, SC. Another fella posed the same question to me as I made my same point to him as well on another forum and what I told him was that the situation would be entirely different because of one reason only and that is in this case with the Su-35s, the US was able to offer an alternative in the F-15.
> 
> But Egypt played it really smart when they officially made a request for the F-35 knowing quite well it would be shut down and denied in a heart beat so that it would open the door to pursue the Su-57 or Su-75. That being since now the US really has no alternative to offer Egypt in exchange for a Russian 5th generation aircraft and Egypt has all the right to get into that field. That's the leverage Egypt would have against the US and CAATSA with either of the Russian 5th gen aircraft. Where they might have problems with is the MiG-35s. That's because the US already wants them to give up the *ENTIRE* fleet of MiG-29M/M2s *AND* S-300VM to Ukraine.
> 
> In exchange, the EAF would get the F-15EX for the MiGs and the S-300 would be replaced by either the latest PAC III Patriot or THAAD (Terminal High Altitude Air Defense).
> 
> Check this article out, SC, @Philip the Arab , @ARCH٤R , @joker87 , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @Ghostkiller and anyone else who would be interested, please read that article.
> 
> This is SCARY bad what the US is trying to do to Egypt and this is probably the biggest test Sisi and co. will ever go through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Asked Egypt to Supply 50 MiG-29M2 to Ukraine in Return of F-15EX
> 
> 
> In April, Poland and Bulgaria transferred its MiG-29 Fulcrum fighter jets to Ukraine. Slovakia transferred its S-300 air defense missile system to Ukraine and is currently contemplating giving Kyiv…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US wants the EAF to give up its entire fleet of MiG-29s to the Ukraine in exchange for expedited F-15EXs and the EAD to give up all its S-300VM batteries to the Ukraine as well in exchange for "more" PAC-IIIs and/or THAAD.
> 
> If there is any truth to all this (which seems to be the case), then not only do we need to find out if these F-15EXs are on top of the ones exchanged for the Su-35s? Or is Egypt simply giving up the Flankers for nothing now? A7A!!!!! And the S-300VM as it is the most advanced version of the S-300 series and go all American? Our SAMs need to be other than US built ones for specific reasons. That is exactly why the Jews lost their minds at the Germans for selling us the IRIS-T-SL.
> 
> This also means that Russia needs to step up to the plate and make her voice heard!!! It needs to come in with counter-offers if it wants to protect Egypt as its client and continue to supply it with hardware it wants. Especially since it got itself into this crazy war with the Ukraine and has drained itself in many ways. It definitely needs to come in and counter the US or this will get ugly for everyone except the richest of the batch, and we all know who that is. Let me know what you fellas think because this is some scary shhhhtttuuff!
> 
> 
> 
> That's even crazier than my suggestion, my bro LOL!  Look at what the US wants now, they want to purge all the advanced Russian weapons out of the Egyptian Armed Forces this is getting really bad! I think a lot of people predicted this correctly; you give them an inch, they take a mile! Egypt will have to rock the tree and take its chance with CAATSA if the US keeps on this ridiculous path.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with any of that whatsoever. They're also a bit unreliable to a certain extent and their stuff is not as good as western or US products, I think we can all agree on that. And if there is any truth to that Zhuk-AE replacement they promised to make but never came through, that is the kind of thing that they're kinda known for. Not to mention the ancient avionics in the Su-35 AND let's not forget what they did with the Algerian MiG-29 SMT.
> 
> Of course all the good outweighs the bad by a large margin, but the occasional bad leaves a bad taste and makes one a bit apprehensive.
> 
> EDIT: One super important thing that just occurred to me after posting this post is the only way the EAF can save the MiG-29 fleet from being pressured off to the Ukraine, is to hopefully have a clause in the contract with Russia and MiG corporation that none to the birds can be sold to a 3rd party for whatever reason. If there is such a clause (which we all know the US is the BEST at putting in all those types of clauses to keep full control of their product from reaching other unwanted or undesirable hands) then that would help the EAF to pull it out and throw it in the US' face and tell it to take a hike! Not gonna happen because I would die it we saw those beauties do to the Ukraine and get thrashed in that war of pigs! Oood AstaghfurAllah.


The US did not ask Egypt to transfer MiG-29s to Ukraine, and doing so is pointless on all levels.
The Article’s body is just wishful thinking from the author’s side, relying partially on the wishful thinking of another supposedly more intellectual person in the field.
There is a huge difference between the Ukrainian MiG-29s and Egyptian MiG-29s in pilot’s interface alone that would make a short, unprofessional operating duration from Ukrainian pilots impossible practically, their best bet would be fueling the Egyptian MiG-29s with holy water before climbing to the cockpit.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

I find it funny that some Americans still think that they intend to sell weapons to Egypt
The F15 version C after its age for the body is what was presented to Egypt and not the ex and in large numbers
No quality weapon was presented with it except for a non-excellent copy
No weapon is dispensed with and the response has reached them in a timely manner
The Su-35 is being maintained and modified by a defensive order that has been taken. Among the developments is the new radar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521536971855867904





Egypt is under unprecedented pressure, and many things have been rejected
The Middle East will soon face sanctions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

More info on the Egyptian made corvette and OPVs..


----------



## The SC

US and Israeli documents confirm that Egypt has nuclear weapons
















@Gomig-21 and all Egyptian brothers..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> US and Israeli documents confirm that Egypt has nuclear weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21 and all Egyptian brothers..


With all due respect to you and everyone, no one knows anything about the Egyptian missile program or any of the modifications that have been made to it.
I repeat, no one knows anything about this program or even about the origin of Jabal Hamza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> US and Israeli documents confirm that Egypt has nuclear weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21 and all Egyptian brothers..


We don't have nuclear at all. Maybe in the future if Iran built it but now we don't have. And for the BM we only know what we had and some BM claimed by CIA etc.. Our BM project is secret. But what is sure is that we are expanding Jabal Hamza BM facilities. So expanding the facility = expanding our BM project and maybe Cruise Missile project if we have in mind.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxipF4N6_rSvWdNbSJmTK8fJy7tFelqx6s



Maybe in the future, the army will use them for building indigenous projects.


----------



## Foinikas

Dassault Store now has Egyptian Rafale scale model! 






Maquette Rafale EM - Monoplace Egypte - Echelle 1/48ème - Rafale - MAQUETTES | La boutique officielle de Dassault Aviation


Maquette Résine échelle 1/48ème présentée avec ses armements. Livrée avec son support résine design dans son coffret luxe 38 * 37 * 14 cm. Modèle réproduisant la version F3 de l'appareil. Sont présents les différents éléments caractéristiques de ce st




www.thestore-dassault-aviation.com





Rush to buy! I can tell you that it's quality stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> We don't have nuclear at all. Maybe in the future if Iran built it but now we don't have. And for the BM we only know what we had and some BM claimed by CIA etc.. Our BM project is secret. But what is sure is that we are expanding Jabal Hamza BM facilities. So expanding the facility = expanding our BM project and maybe Cruise Missile project if we have in mind.


no one knows and no one will know. We are not iran flexing every single weapon even if it is a mock up remeber that iranian 5th gen mock up plane? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Yes guys .. it was just a historical fact.. almost 50 years ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC your thoughts?



Well, he's pretty much saying the same thing I was saying, about who's responsible for this monumental failure that resulted in the death of ten poor soldiers and an officer. He does mention other things like all the newly purchased equipment from the helicopters to the submarines etc. were acquired under the pretexts of fighting terrorism and creating stability in the region and so where were these assets? Why wasn't a batch of attack helicopters or F-16s scrambled to bomb the heck out of the terrorists? He made some good points and the one about finding the top source of who is funding these animals is not a difficult thing to do. If they trace some of the dead cretins' weapons origins or check the shell casing (forensics) and things of that sort, they can trace their origin and perhaps find the culprits whom are funding these cretins. They're must be doing that anyway I can't imagine them not. But it's a fair point IMO. 



The SC said:


> @Gomig-21 and all Egyptian brothers..



The one story about the Soviet ship arriving in Alexandria on the 24th I think the date was, has been circulating for a while. This is supposedly CIA information but the actual items offloaded has not been 100% verified. However, what else could it be? 

The other thing is Egypt is a member of the NPT, so possession of such weapons is a gross violation and could result in a huge problem. If it does indeed have them, it needs to keep them completely hidden at all times and never discuss them and deny deny deny!

The ballistic missile program, though, is most certainly active. We've seen some of those pics or underground testing of the propulsion on a couple of them.



joker87 said:


> I find it funny that some Americans still think that they intend to sell weapons to Egypt



Why? Did the Armed Forces decline any deals with the US? I haven't heard anything yet, have you? If so, post it please.



joker87 said:


> The F15 version C after its age for the body is what was presented to Egypt and not the ex and in large numbers
> No quality weapon was presented with it except for a non-excellent copy



The last built C version would be 37 years old! They stopped producing them in 1985 and these airframes are rated for 6000 - 8000 hours maximum, which is why a few of them started cracking a few years ago and the USAF had to ground the entire fleet for over a month or more, I forget. But it was a long time until they went through all the aircraft and made upgrade. 

These are no longer viable airframes and if that is true that the US offered the very old and used F-15C, then shame on them and worst if the EAF accepts them. They shouldn't settle for anything less than the EX model.



joker87 said:


> The Su-35 is being maintained and modified by a defensive order that has been taken. Among the developments is the new radar.



That's because that IRBIS-E radar is a piece of crap. Sorry to be so blunt. The L-band AESA strips on the leading edge of the wings are fine, so is the IRST even though it's not at good as the ones on the Rafale and EFT, but it's still good enough. But Sukhoi has over-hyped the IRBIS-E for detecting and tracking several targets at 400km when it could only detect 1 at 260km and couldn't track it until it reached under 200km. So it underperformed by a HUGE margin. This is one of the reasons why I'm not very impressed with the Su-35s technological capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

No way Egypt will give their MiGs to Ukraine, that would be political suicide and a very stupid move imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> No way Egypt will give their MiGs to Ukraine, that would be political suicide and a very stupid move imo.


not even morsi will do that

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> No way Egypt will give their MiGs to Ukraine, that would be political suicide and a very stupid move imo.


Egypt will never sell our MIGs it is a matter of national security. It is only speculation and suggestion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The one story about the Soviet ship arriving in Alexandria on the 24th I think the date was, has been circulating for a while. This is supposedly CIA information but the actual items offloaded has not been 100% verified. However, what else could it be?
> 
> The other thing is Egypt is a member of the NPT, so possession of such weapons is a gross violation and could result in a huge problem. If it does indeed have them, it needs to keep them completely hidden at all times and never discuss them and deny deny deny!
> 
> The ballistic missile program, though, is most certainly active. We've seen some of those pics or underground testing of the propulsion on a couple of them.


This was 50 years ago..when Usrael sent rumors of mobilizing its nuclear weapons, meaning the "US ones sent to to them".. Egypt then got the same from the USSR.. not sure they are still in Egypt.. and why not..!



Ghostkiller said:


> Something off note : like I said DAESH attacked the station where it is located in the middle of nowhere. I have a video of the attack.
> https://vm.tiktok.com/ZML7eUuXx/
> DAESH like any other guerrila warfare, they choose the easy target and not bases etc... Just really **** them and inshallah they will go Hell. @Hydration I think you are right look at the building you can see the bullets penetrated deeply in the wall
> Allah yerhamhom.
> 
> And plus we aren't that stupid to sell our MIG M/M2 and our most advanced SAM to Ukraine IFFF we do it, we just admitted that we are in USA side and not neutral like we always did.
> The MIG M/M2 with its equipments (BVR-Cruise Missile) and SAM S-300VM (one of the most advanced of its S-300 variants) are matter of national security.


Some reliable sources say that it takes 45 minutes for the Egyptian fighter planes to intervene in Sinai.. that is OK.. but what about the UAVs..LoooooL


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> This was 50 years ago..when Usrael sent rumors of mobilizing its nuclear weapons, meaning the "US ones sent to to them".. Egypt then got the same from the USSR.. not sure they are still in Egypt.. and why not..!
> 
> 
> Some reliable sources say that it takes 45 minutes for the Egyptian fighter planes to intervene in Sinai.. that is OK.. but what about the UAVs..LoooooL


what about the air defence



The SC said:


> This was 50 years ago..when Usrael sent rumors of mobilizing its nuclear weapons, meaning the "US ones sent to to them".. Egypt then got the same from the USSR.. not sure they are still in Egypt.. and why not..!


didnt this ship arrive after the collapse of the ussr


----------



## Hydration

long time no see @sami_1 wheres your enhanced articles misssed them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC
UAE learned lessons about ambush from Yemen which is why they developed the Hunter loitering munitions.

Egypt should develop something similar so that troops are more well prepared against ambushes.

I think something like this can prevent and stop ambushes.


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> didnt this ship arrive after the collapse of the ussr


Nope it arrived in 1973..



Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> UAE learned lessons about ambush from Yemen which is why they developed the Hunter loitering munitions.
> 
> Egypt should develop something similar so that troops are more well prepared against ambushes.
> 
> I think something like this can prevent and stop ambushes.


You can't have these loitering 24/7.. it is possible in an open war.. but these were very cunning surprise attacks.. not ambush..


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> You can't have these loitering 24/7.. it is possible in an open war.. but these were very cunning surprise attacks.. not ambush..


Not loitering 24/7 but on standby to launch within a couple minutes.

Egyptian command posts should be made with concrete and heavy materials to protect against said ambushes as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Hydration said:


> long time no see @sami_1 wheres your enhanced articles misssed them


Egyptian anti-tank missiles since the early sixties






These vehicles were primarily used by the Soviets in anti-tank batteries that served alongside motor rifle regiments. They were also exported to other countries. AT-1 vehicles were used Egyptian forces in the Six-Day War in 1967, and in defending Greek-controlled Cyprus against the Turkish invasion of 1974.


AT-2 SWATTER 






More than 24,000 missiles of the "Falanga" series were exported to 16 client nations, almost all of them as part of ammunition supply contracts for Mi-25 helicopters. The only missile exports for ground launchers were to Egypt and Syria, to complement their small contingent of 2P32 tank destroyers, all delivered in early 1973 in preparation for the upcoming war with Israel.






AT-3 SAGGER / HJ-73D





The October War star used 700 platforms in the October war, including 300 on BRDM-2 vehicles
It was produced locally at the end of the seventies in cooperation with North Korea and China, and developed in the eighties in cooperation with Taiwan, and has been in production in Egypt for a long time. For infantry, It is believed that Egypt was using 1,400 Sagger missile launchers
100 platforms of vehicles BRDM-2 were replaced with AT-5 missiles, to BRDM-2M96i developed by Poland


----------



## sami_1

Upgraded Sagger 


AT-4 Fagot 

Fahd with AT-4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018182009095643136 
Even with its tense relations with the Soviet Union, Egypt maintained the purchase of anti-tank missiles, whether from Eastern European countries and even North Korea, as a front for Soviet products at the end of the seventies or since 1983 directly from the Soviet Union, and the same was true for the various types of RPG launchers that followed the RPG-7





Egyptian self propelled Swingfire ATGM launcher based on Land Rover 101 truck

Egypt, in cooperation with England, has produced more than 13,000 Swingfire missiles, which have undergone many developments to increase penetration capacity up to 100 cm in armored steel with a head weighing 7 kg. It is believed that the guidance systems were developed in cooperation with a German company




Egypt exported small numbers of it to Sudan, the Sultanate of Oman and perhaps Iraq in the eighties, and the Egyptian army obtained about 10,000 missiles, including 260 quadruple launchers on American jeeps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> No way Egypt will give their MiGs to Ukraine, that would be political suicide and a very stupid move imo.



What makes that article at the least intriguing, is that not only has that question even been posed by several local military analysts, but it also raises very valid points.

The first being that Russia has, in many ways, shot itself in the foot with this war in Ukraine. Whatever the reasons it had, valid or not is unimportant at this point because it actually had many defense ties with equipment supplies from the Ukraine that helped it source a lot of its helicopters' electronics and ships and a lot of other military equipment it outsourced from Ukraine. That's all come to a complete halt now.

The other, and the bigger problem is that all the sanctions and deliberate stoppage of supply chains and economic deals and diplomatic and economic ends that many countries have started and will participate against Russia for many years to come (regardless of whether this war continues for a while or ends soon) will impact Russia's ability to produce military equipment and make export deals. Many of its customers are probably tweaking out at the moment scared out of their minds at how they're going to be able to continue supply lines for spare parts and any other military associated items. Countries whose military is heavily dependent on Russian imported equipment such as Algeria are probably freaking out right now.

That brings us to Egypt: Will the EAF be able to maintain this rather large fleet of MiG-29s? What about spare parts and problems with engines etc.? All the other Russian origin equipment? These are not easy issues despite many here seem to think so.

Then there's the Su-35. Who in their right mind would actually accept that aircraft now? That story with the radar is absolutely true there is no doubt about it and if there is any truth about them changing it to an AESA like in that post by Joker, good luck waiting for that to happen! 

Look at how long they haven't been able to develop the Zhuk-AE for the MiG-35 and had to make the EAF settle for purchasing a lesser variant in the 29M/M2 until they finish it and upgrade all the MiGs but they never came through. Not only that, but the PAK-FA's radar was a flaming disaster in its development. We haven't seen anything about it or the stealthy engine that is supposedly being tested. 14 years since the PAK-FA took its maiden flight. There are reasons why these things haven't been able to be developed and the bigger problems now are with the country mired in a horrible war and its economy taking a pounding which will only get worst in time with much harder and broader sanctions, how on earth would anyone purchase 26 Su-35s and not be worried? What if they start developing major problems and need to be grounded for repairs? Those thrust-vector engines? How long will it take Russia to respond in kind and help fix these potential problems until Egypt is capable of performing at least 50% of those duties on its own? What if Russia can't or it takes months? The planes will sit in their hangers and be worthless. That's a terrible and frightening proposition. So that article brings up all these points in general, but once you think about them in detail, you start to realize this could be a major problem to deal with Russian equipment.

Anyway, never posted before pics of the magnificent Bernees Bergamini FREMMs.
















Port Said Gowind.






Anyone know why there's that round hatch and charring soot burn mark on the center of the hull right at the water line? Is that where the MEKO Al Aziz fires its torpedos? @The SC or anyone else?






Hopefully these guys get the upgrades they deserve very soon ISA.






Bright Star 21 AA refueling qualifications.






Speaking of air to air refueling, we should be seeing the two Airbus MRTTs tankers really soon, I would think, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> AT-4 Fagot



Good ol' versatile Fahd. They should build a newer, maybe 6x6 or even a tracked version with heavier armor and weaponry. Why they haven't further developed on the success of that vehicle is strange.



sami_1 said:


> Even with its tense relations with the Soviet Union, Egypt maintained the purchase of anti-tank missiles, whether from Eastern European countries and even North Korea, as a front for Soviet products at the end of the seventies or since 1983 directly from the Soviet Union, and the same was true for the various types of RPG launchers that followed the RPG-7



Yep, even as recent as 3 years ago or so, the US called on Egyptian authorities to seize a cargo ship coming into the southern entrance of the Suez Canal which was a North Korean ship sailing under Vietnamese flags I believe and once seized, it contained 100,000s of RPG-7 rounds made in DPRK on their way to.......lol. Of course, with the UN embargo on NK, any country caught purchasing any military equipment from it would be in serious trouble, so we had to deny, deny deny! 



sami_1 said:


> Egypt, in cooperation with England, has produced more than 13,000 Swingfire missiles, which have undergone many developments to increase penetration capacity up to 100 cm in armored steel with a head weighing 7 kg. It is believed that the guidance systems were developed in cooperation with a German company



I bet you they still operate the super versatile swingfire on several platforms. We posted pics of when they adapted them on the T-62s post October war. They seem to have used them on several other platforms as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

AT-5 KONKURS






The AT-5 Konkurs missile is widely used after its development on armored vehicles
BTR-50PKM
FAHD-30/240
BRDM-2




And on Toyota Land Cruiser jeeps




Russian military motorcycle




India has offered Egypt to supply it with new batches of these missiles for years, along with Milan missiles

MILAN ATGM






The French Milan missiles Egypt bought a large batch of 4000 in the early eighties with 220 launchers, then Egypt bought another batch in 2001. The total number of launchers is now 345 launchers available on Egyptian Cheetah carts and jeeps






BDL managing director V Udaya Bhaskar told Hindustan Times that the defence public sector undertaking was in preliminary discussions with countries such as Turkey, Egypt, Kazakhstan, Vietnam and Myanmar to tap the export potential of the weapon systems.

“We are exploring opportunities to export Konkur and Milan ATGMs as well as Akash surface-to-air missiles. The ATGMs are built under license from Russian and French firms, and they will give us country-specific export clearance,” Bhaskar said. BDL has already inked a deal with Myanmar for supplying light-weight torpedoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
Egypt makes a thermal sight that has refitted the AT-3 Sagger and can refit other ATGMs as well.






This takes the system from being useful only in the day to day and night effectiveness in bad weather conditions.

It looks similar to this through the scope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

In 2009, Egypt and Ukraine signed a contract to develop 200 OT-62 armored vehicles and supply them with about 2,000 SKIF R-2 missiles.​






Ukraine to upgrade Egyptian armoured vehicles


World Wide Defense. World Defense news . china defense news. japan defense news . Venezuela defense news . canada defense news . Europe defense news




worlddefensereview.blogspot.com




Egypt Plans to Buy Ukrainian ATGMS​




Egypt is considering the purchase of advanced anti-tank guided missile system “Skif”, an export variant of the Ukrainian ‘Stugna-P’, and Corsar light portable missile systems. “We have been invited by the Egyptian defence forces for an in-country demonstration and user trials, and we are currently undertaking these amid negotiations, “Anton Pashynskyi, Head of Marketing and Foreign Relations Department at Ukroboronprom’s State Kyiv Design Bureau Luch, told GBP Show Daily. Skif is completed with 130 mm and 152 mm caliber missiles in transport and launching containers with tandem hollow-charge and high explosive fragmentation warheads. The maximum range of fire is 5000 meters.


*“THE TACTICS OF WAR ARE CHANGING AND SKIF MAN PORTABLE ATGM IS DESIGNED TO DESTROY MANPOWER AND STATIONARY AND MOBILE MODERN ARMOURED TARGETS WITH COMBINED, CARRIED OR MONOLITHIC INCLUDING EXPLOSIVE REACTIVE ARMOUR, AND ALSO PINPOINT TARGETS SUCH AS WEAPON EMPLACEMENTS, LIGHTLY ARMOURED OBJECTS AND HELICOPTERS AT ANY TIME OF DAY OR NIGHT,”* Pashynskyi noted.


The Egyptian Army is also looking at buying the Corsar, which has missiles in transport and launching containers with tandem hollow-charge (RK-3K) and high explosive fragmentations (RK-30F) warheads.


*“ATGMs and Remote-Controlled Weapon Systems are in great demand in the region
especially in Egypt. We have participated in several tenders in Egypt for such
systems and are awaiting the outcome,”* Pashynskyi said, adding, *“We expect the
order to be big as the infantry is also huge.”*


Turkey and several countries in the MENA region including Saudi Arabia, Algeria, Morocco, Qatar, Jordan are currently using Ukraine-built ATGMs. State Kyiv Design Bureau Luch is also completed the first round of negotiations with Egypt for Vilkha M multiple launch missile system.


The Vilkha M is an advanced version of its Vilkha, which is designed to destroy armoured, lightly armoured and unarmored vehicles, enemy manpower, command posts, communication centres, military-industrial facilities, above ground facilities for store and purposes at long distances. The advanced version has a maximum firing range of 110 km, while Vilkha has only a maximum range of 70 km. State Kyiv Design Bureau Luch is also trying to sell its Neptune 360ST missile system. It’s a land-based cruise missile system with anti-ship missiles, with a maximum range of up to 300 km.









Egypt Plans to Buy Ukrainian ATGMS


Egypt is considering the purchase of advanced anti-tank guided missile system “Skif”, an export variant of the Ukrainian ‘Stugna-P’, and Corsar light po




gbp.com.sg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> Egypt makes a thermal sight that has refitted the AT-3 Sagger and can refit other ATGMs as well.
> 
> View attachment 843004
> 
> 
> This takes the system from being useful only in the day to day and night effectiveness in bad weather conditions.
> 
> It looks similar to this through the scope



That's awesome. When I saw that Fuji video camera it reminded me of one of the Russian mini UAVs the Ukrainians shot down and it was so primitively put together that they used a Cannon DSIR camera with the mode button glued on "video" so it doesn't slip out of that and go to a different setting, and the camera was wired to a control circuit and then antenna lol. It was like a high school science project a bunch of students put together but it functioned as a UAV in a major war! Did you catch that by any chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's awesome. When I saw that Fuji video camera it reminded me of one of the Russian mini UAVs the Ukrainians shot down and it was so primitively put together that they used a Cannon DSIR camera with the mode button glued on "video" so it doesn't slip out of that and go to a different setting, and the camera was wired to a control circuit and then antenna lol. It was like a high school science project a bunch of students put together but it functioned as a UAV in a major war! Did you catch that by any chance?


Yeah I remember the video of a Russian UAV using a professional camera (photographer). El howa a7a begad hahahahaha.

I just really hope to buy new ATGM to replace our old inventory of ATGM and ATM like AT-3 Sagger with new ones etc...


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524168379149467648
guess whos getting a new water bottle lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The EAF have announced that they killed 23 terrorists during raids


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> The EAF have announced that they killed 23 terrorists during raids


4 soliders killed during an attack on rafah sinai is becoming lit again literally days after isis was announced to crumble. THeir attacks arent effective anymore and theyre being repplled with double losses on the attackers. This is very good the armed forces are learning
Allah yer7am el shohada2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> 4 soliders killed during an attack on rafah sinai is becoming lit again literally days after isis was announced to crumble. THeir attacks arent effective anymore and theyre being repplled with double losses on the attackers. This is very good the armed forces are learning


I am happy that they are using MRAP (I think Temsah 1 in the min 3:00 is it temsah or what). I think they are using also the classic HUMVEE NIMR or Renault Sherp-2


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I am happy that they are using MRAP (I think Temsah 1 in the min 3:00 is it temsah or what). I think they are using also the classic HUMVEE NIMR or Renault Sherp-2


these terrorists are being moved by countries not even agencies. Allah knows who is responsible and Oh boy punishment will come hard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> these terrorists are being moved by countries not even agencies. Allah knows who is responsible and Oh boy punishment will come hard


Inshallah Allah will yerham our martyrs of this war and punish those mf pieces of shit terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxPt36pAAaGGzLdYKtT4g3_FMj8_YIzenh


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxPt36pAAaGGzLdYKtT4g3_FMj8_YIzenh


He said the private company ICER produces drone but also smart munitions used on it. But in EDEX-2021 we didn't see the weapons that will be used on EJune-30 or on Thebes-30 drones


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> He said the private company ICER produces drone but also smart munitions used on it. But in EDEX-2021 we didn't see the weapons that will be used on EJune-30 or on Thebes-30 drones


they probably ammunition to use dont they? hes guessing no confirmed info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> they probably ammunition to use dont they? hes guessing no confirmed info


They may use the Desert Sting instead of developing a brand new munition. It is a a bit superior to the Turkish MAM-L because of its warhead size (16kg vs 10kg) and there is a larger variant of the Desert Sting with a 25kg warhead.

Lethal radius is 110 meters which is quite large with 10800 fragments.

There was a problem in the Karabakh of the warhead size being too small.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> They may use the Desert Sting instead of developing a brand new munition. It is a a bit superior to the Turkish MAM-L because of its warhead size (16kg vs 10kg) and there is a larger variant of the Desert Sting with a 25kg warhead.
> 
> Lethal radius is 110 meters which is quite large with 10800 fragments.
> 
> There was a problem in the Karabakh of the warhead size being too small.


developing our own is a better way to start a journey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> developing our own is a better way to start a journey


Maybe indigenous and Desert Sting. 


Philip the Arab said:


> They may use the Desert Sting instead of developing a brand new munition. It is a a bit superior to the Turkish MAM-L because of its warhead size (16kg vs 10kg) and there is a larger variant of the Desert Sting with a 25kg warhead.


But at least they are combat proven. The only problem of the emirati industry is that their equipments aren't tested in real combat situation but Turkey yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Maybe indigenous and Desert Sting.
> 
> But at least they are combat proven. The only problem of the emirati industry is that their equipments aren't tested in real combat situation but Turkey yes.


They are already integrated, there is a possibility they have been used in Yemen and African nations.


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524504696039391233
wearing actual armour produced by ENCID instead of these steel plates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524504696039391233
> wearing actual armour produced by ENCID instead of these steel plates


Steel plates work but the spall can be a side effect.


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> developing our own is a better way to start a journey


They have already said that the next EDEX will concentrate on Egyptian smart munitions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*The anti-mine carrier "Reva" owned by the Egyptian army*

The anti-mine carrier “Reva” is a South African armored vehicle produced by ICP INTEGRATED CONVOY PROTECTION. It has many versions, including a version for light patrols, multiple services and rescue, some of which can be added to air defense systems, anti-tank systems or machine guns.







The Egyptian army owns two versions of the armored "Reva", the Reva V LWB and Reva III, and they work with the Egyptian Rapid Intervention Forces, one of the branches of the Egyptian Armed Forces.






The Riva armored vehicle can carry 8 fully equipped personnel, in addition to the commanding crew of two. It is equipped with two mobile armored combat towers, an integrated communications system, an automatic fire extinguishing system, in addition to a special ground navigation system.

The vehicle is equipped with the STANAG 4569 LEVEL 4B version against mines, bullets, grenades and artillery fragments.






The weight of the Reva V version with a payload is 13.5 tons, the weight of the Reav III version is about 11 tons, the Reva V has a range of about 550 km and the Reva III has a range of about 500 km, and its top speed is 100 km / h.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Commander of the US Central Command: The United States depends on the active and pivotal Egyptian role in the Middle East and North Africa*​
*



*


https://pressn.net/article/13627928?news=الرئيس-السيسي-يستقبل-قائد-القيادة-المركزية-الأمريكية


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> *Commander of the US Central Command: The United States depends on the active and pivotal Egyptian role in the Middle East and North Africa*​
> *
> View attachment 843320
> *
> 
> 
> https://pressn.net/article/13627928?news=الرئيس-السيسي-يستقبل-قائد-القيادة-المركزية-الأمريكية


Jack sullivan is in egypt right now to discuss the escalations in palestine as Israel is starting to target journalists



Philip the Arab said:


> Steel plates work but the spall can be a side effect.


Thermal signature as well


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> They may use the Desert Sting instead of developing a brand new munition. It is a a bit superior to the Turkish MAM-L because of its warhead size (16kg vs 10kg) and there is a larger variant of the Desert Sting with a 25kg warhead.
> 
> Lethal radius is 110 meters which is quite large with 10800 fragments.
> 
> There was a problem in the Karabakh of the warhead size being too small.




You should first come with a working prototype and a platform you can use it  . Ther was zero problem in Karabagh, ther is a order of 10000 MAM-L. And looks like that order will go to 20000 if it goes like this.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @The SC does our AH-64 Apache fleet have +20km ATGM mounted on it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC does our AH-64 Apache fleet have +20km missile mounted on it?


Wdym 20+km missile are you talking anti tank or anti air. Hellfire the main anti tank missile is 8km. VIKHIR on Ka-52 is 10km Vilhir is one if not the best anti tank missile carried by helos


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Wdym 20+km missile are you talking anti tank or anti air. Hellfire the main anti tank missile is 8km. VIKHIR on Ka-52 is 10km Vilhir is one if not the best anti tank missile carried by helos


Yeah I meant ATGM mounted on it.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Yeah I meant ATGM mounted on it.


The Spike NLOS can reach 30+km on the Apache but it’s an Israeli missile so..



Oublious said:


> You should first come with a working prototype and a platform you can use it  . Ther was zero problem in Karabagh, ther is a order of 10000 MAM-L. And looks like that order will go to 20000 if it goes like this.


They are integrated on the Seeker 400 buddy.😂😂😂

And they have their own UCAV under development you stupid little bitch.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> The Spike NLOS can reach 30+km on the Apache but it’s an Israeli missile so..


So we are fucked

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Gomig-21 yea egypt aint giving up its most prized russo weapons for shit. Tell ukraine to take a hike on that one. We have are own worries and objectives that we must accomplish. As if those polish migs weren't able to make it on the fronts of kiev, what makes people think that Slovak, egyptian migs will get there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> The Spike NLOS can reach 30+km on the Apache but it’s an Israeli missile so..
> 
> 
> They are integrated on the Seeker 400 buddy.😂😂😂
> 
> And they have their own UCAV under development you stupid little bitch.






Seeker 400 is a nothing but a project with out a protoype  . You should stop with fooling other members with stories.

Your whole fantasy about defence industy is based on balloon....




https://i.gifer.com/1ADu.mp4



oooo bitch...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> So we are fucked


Not necessarily I suppose


Oublious said:


> Seeker 400 is a nothing but a project with out a protoype  . You should stop with fooling other members with stories.
> 
> Your whole fantasy about defence industy is based on balloon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.gifer.com/1ADu.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> oooo bitch...


UAE has them operational my dude.

You good? 😂









UAE awards Denel Dynamics aircraft maintenance contract - defenceWeb


The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has signed a R23 million contract with Denel Dynamics to provide technical support for aircraft systems. The deal was announced on Monday 21 February, the first day of the UMEX & SimTEX 2022 exhibition being held in Abu Dhabi. The event focuses on unmanned systems...




www.defenceweb.co.za






The UAE has ordered multiple Seekers over the years, with the most recent contract being announced in March 2021 when the UAE’s Armed Forces ordered a Seeker 400 system for the Presidential Guard at a cost of AED 50 million (R204 million).

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> Not necessarily I suppose
> 
> UAE has them operational my dude.
> 
> You good? 😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UAE awards Denel Dynamics aircraft maintenance contract - defenceWeb
> 
> 
> The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has signed a R23 million contract with Denel Dynamics to provide technical support for aircraft systems. The deal was announced on Monday 21 February, the first day of the UMEX & SimTEX 2022 exhibition being held in Abu Dhabi. The event focuses on unmanned systems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defenceweb.co.za
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UAE has ordered multiple Seekers over the years, with the most recent contract being announced in March 2021 when the UAE’s Armed Forces ordered a Seeker 400 system for the Presidential Guard at a cost of AED 50 million (R204 million).




still big balloon...

The link doesn't write about intregation about weapons on the drone, it says it can. It show only how bad your army is, you are not capable to maintain the drone.


*The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has signed a R23 million contract with Denel Dynamics to provide technical support for aircraft systems.*

It can carry 2 sensor payloads 100kg combined, Wescam flir weights 50 kg and the other sensor payload for data-link i think. 

*The Seeker 400 has up to 16 hours’ endurance and can carry two sensor payloads (weighing a combined 100 kg) at the same time, or guided weapons (such as the Denel Dynamics’ P2 unpowered GPS-guided weapon or Halcon Desert Sting series).*





you and that SC guy are farting stories on the forum, better to stop that kind stories.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> still big balloon...
> 
> The link doesn't write about intregation about weapons on the drone, it says it can. It show only how bad your army is, you are not capable to maintain the drone.
> 
> 
> *The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has signed a R23 million contract with Denel Dynamics to provide technical support for aircraft systems.*
> 
> It can carry 2 sensor payloads 100kg combined, Wescam flir weights 50 kg and the other sensor payload for data-link i think.
> 
> *The Seeker 400 has up to 16 hours’ endurance and can carry two sensor payloads (weighing a combined 100 kg) at the same time, or guided weapons (such as the Denel Dynamics’ P2 unpowered GPS-guided weapon or Halcon Desert Sting series).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and that SC guy are farting stories on the forum, better to stop that kind stories.


Denel P2 is the Desert Sting before the IP was bought and it was modified you dumbass.

“P2 was developed with Denel Dynamics in South Africa to the level of a demonstrator, after which HALCON made 11 changes to the version produced in the UAE, which translated to Desert Sting-16, says Al Mansoori.”

Euro Turks like you are a disgrace 😂😂🤣


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> Denel P2 is the Desert Sting before the IP was bought and it was modified you dumbass.




You are the one giving the link, ther is a contract about maitaining. Stop with spreading stories what doesn't exist  .


I am repeating myself, first come with a platform you can use it and then you can measure your balls with other products.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> You are the one giving the link, ther is a contract about maitaining. Stop with spreading stories what doesn't exist  .
> 
> 
> I am repeating myself, first come with a platform you can use it and then you can measure your balls with other products.


Reply to my PMs on d3fencehub little pussy


----------



## Oublious

Philip the Arab said:


> Reply to my PMs on d3fencehub little pussy



for what? ahahaha

want to meet me in real life and fight it out?

get lost with that stupid childish post.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oublious said:


> for what? ahahaha
> 
> want to meet me in real life and fight it out?
> 
> get lost with that stupid childish post.


You're 47 years old dude arguing when you should be figuring out how you're going to retire with 1000 euros saved up.


----------



## Hydration

Oublious said:


> still big balloon...
> 
> The link doesn't write about intregation about weapons on the drone, it says it can. It show only how bad your army is, you are not capable to maintain the drone.
> 
> 
> *The United Arab Emirates (UAE) has signed a R23 million contract with Denel Dynamics to provide technical support for aircraft systems.*
> 
> It can carry 2 sensor payloads 100kg combined, Wescam flir weights 50 kg and the other sensor payload for data-link i think.
> 
> *The Seeker 400 has up to 16 hours’ endurance and can carry two sensor payloads (weighing a combined 100 kg) at the same time, or guided weapons (such as the Denel Dynamics’ P2 unpowered GPS-guided weapon or Halcon Desert Sting series).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you and that SC guy are farting stories on the forum, better to stop that kind stories.


their farts have value unlike your posts

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> their farts have value unlike your posts


He is a hater, same way Greeks said Turks can't do anything in the defense industry.

Anyway lets change the subject.


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> He is a hater, same way Greeks said Turks can't do anything in the defense industry.
> 
> Anyway lets change the subject.


lets talk about that new water bottle that will refill itself out of thin air


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Guys I'm legitimately curious, how come russia is losing alot of generals and equipment? Yea its not related to this thread but I cant find a thread on this topic. At first I thought they were cleaning house by sending all their oldest soviet vehicles as fodder, but to lose that amount of generals? I want to believe russia is making progress but cmon now. What is russias plans if anyone could make a possible assumption?


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Guys I'm legitimately curious, how come russia is losing alot of generals and equipment? Yea its not related to this thread but I cant find a thread on this topic. At first I thought they were cleaning house by sending all their oldest soviet vehicles as fodder, but to lose that amount of generals? I want to believe russia is making progress but cmon now. What is russias plans if anyone could make a possible assumption?


satelites direct altelry and suicide drone fire on field generals veichles


----------



## Buschlaid

The SC said:


> *The anti-mine carrier "Reva" owned by the Egyptian army*
> 
> The Egyptian army owns two versions of the armored "Reva", the Reva V LWB and Reva III, and they work with the Egyptian Rapid Intervention Forces, one of the branches of the Egyptian Armed Forces.
> 
> View attachment 843313


Correct, just one more thing, the REVA Mk.III 4x4 in the picture actually belongs to Yemen goverment. Photo was taken prior to Houthi takeover of Sanaa in 2014. I also want to add that REVA Mk.V seems to be much less common compared to Mk.III in RDF. 

Some photos of Egyptian REVAs from my collection:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Guys I'm legitimately curious, how come russia is losing alot of generals and equipment? Yea its not related to this thread but I cant find a thread on this topic. At first I thought they were cleaning house by sending all their oldest soviet vehicles as fodder, but to lose that amount of generals? I want to believe russia is making progress but cmon now. What is russias plans if anyone could make a possible assumption?


Because US and NATO direct all their satellites on Ukraine and send them all information so the ukrainians can kill and destroy Russian convoys, generals etc..









U.S. Intelligence Is Helping Ukraine Kill Russian Generals, Officials Say


Targeting assistance is part of a classified effort by the Biden administration to provide real-time battlefield intelligence to Ukraine.




www.nytimes.com







Philip the Arab said:


> Not necessarily I suppose


I mean yes because we don't have long range ATGM nor JDAM (maybe with GBU series) nor AIM-120.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> So we are fucked


long range loitering munition can compensate for that..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Guys I'm legitimately curious, how come russia is losing alot of generals and equipment? Yea its not related to this thread but I cant find a thread on this topic. At first I thought they were cleaning house by sending all their oldest soviet vehicles as fodder, but to lose that amount of generals? I want to believe russia is making progress but cmon now. What is russias plans if anyone could make a possible assumption?


First the Ukrainians were to launch an attack on Dombas..they were 40 000 of the elite..the attack was imminent..Russia of course knew about this since the Ukrainian preparations began.. So the Russians decided to attack kiev as a faint to divert the Ukrainian forces towards the North west and disperse them.. Russians attacked mostly with The national guard of Russia..those were the troops massed near Kiev.. and they had less experience in warfare,,they needed experienced officers to plan and guide their movements..many were high ranking field generals..But the US started to share intelligence about the whereabouts of these high ranking officers with the Ukrainians who only had to target those positions with heavy and intense artillery..That is how many generals were killed..It is the US who is running the war from behind closed doors..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

🤔?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> First the Ukrainians were to launch an attack on Dombas..they were 40 000 of the elite..the attack was imminent..Russia of course knew about this since the Ukrainian preparations began.. So the Russians decided to attack kiev as a faint to divert the Ukrainian forces towards the North west and disperse them.. Russians attacked mostly with The national guard of Russia..those were the troops massed near Kiev.. and they had less experience in warfare,,they needed experienced officers to plan and guide their movements..many were high ranking field generals..But the US started to share intelligence about the whereabouts of these high ranking officers with the Ukrainians who only had to target those positions with heavy and intense artillery..That is how many generals were killed..It is the US who is running the war from behind closed doors..


I thought the kiev front was nonsense, part of me wants to believe it was a faint but idk


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I thought the kiev front was nonsense, part of me wants to believe it was a faint but idk


It had to as a strategy to disperse Ukrainian armed forces on almost all of Ukraine..
Remember that 60 miles Russian military convoy that was heading to Kiev to make sure most of the U Army goes to defend the capital.. well it was diverted to eastern Ukraine to solidify the Russian position up till now.. While the Ukrainian armed forces were dispersed and trying to come back to defend the Eastern part..but too late.. that is how strategy works..


----------



## The SC

What does the new American general want from Egypt?


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 843495
> 
> 🤔?


When was this photo? It looks like an ATGM for me


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxWRFcUXIIy0k8Zc0h9r8CdwmfrpWJitLI


----------



## The SC

The floating tank..the most powerful tank on the planet, soon to be produced by Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The floating tank..the most powerful tank on the planet, soon to be produced by Egypt



Notice in the intro when he was listing the relatively recent modernized inventory of Rafales, MiG-29s and then he says "and eventually the F-15 Strike Eagle"? Interesting that he mentioned that particular model. 

It is interesting how things have actually gone quiet for a couple of months now, and not much military activity, if any.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Notice in the intro when he was listing the relatively recent modernized inventory of Rafales, MiG-29s and then he says "and eventually the F-15 Strike Eagle"? Interesting that he mentioned that particular model.
> 
> It is interesting how things have actually gone quiet for a couple of months now, and not much military activity, if any.


It is well known news by now.. it was officially announced by the US general .. but we've heard nothing yet from the Egyptian side about the F-15EX.. All we know is that there was an old interest in it.. Egypt bought the SU-35SE and guaranteed a place for the eventual purchase of the SU-57..all because of the refusal by the US to sell it the F-35..nothing was heard about the F-15 at that time apart from being an old refused request..

He also mentioned later on in the video both the Abrams and the T-90MS..So as far as I'm concerned I wish all these systems for Egypt..be it the tanks or the fighter planes..That is the optimum I can believe.. and there are many other systems still needed.. just to have a well balanced and potent armed forces..

Bro..with all this military activity going on in Ukraine.. you still say it is quiet.. HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is well known news by now.. it was officially announced by the US general ..



I know, ma man. I was actually the first to post it here, remember? I'm not talking about that old news lol, I was referring to him specifically mentioning the Strike E model. That might mean that was the one offered since he seems to have pretty decent inside knowledge. The EX is pretty much the modern version of the Strike E. 

I still hope they refuse any used aircraft and insist on new, production aircraft AND all the weapons I mentioned previously or else just can it and go with the Su-35 and deal with the consequences. They need to show some guts here, because it's now or never. 



The SC said:


> Bro..with all this military activity going on in Ukraine.. you still say it is quiet.. HaHaHa!



Talking about Egyptian military activity, lol. When was the last time they had an exercise? Been a while, hence the lack of any new pics.


----------



## Gomig-21

lol, what is wrong with these people? First, they thought they could spread the rumor that the US might ask Egypt to give up not only its S-300Vm batteries to the Ukraine, but some or all of its excellent MiG-29M/M2s and now they're suggesting Germany might ask Egypt to give up its most advanced SAM systems in the IRIS-T-SLM?  At least they acknowledged that Egypt would most likely refuse.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525394068414644224


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I know, ma man. I was actually the first to post it here, remember? I'm not talking about that old news lol, I was referring to him specifically mentioning the Strike E model. That might mean that was the one offered since he seems to have pretty decent inside knowledge. The EX is pretty much the modern version of the Strike E.
> 
> I still hope they refuse any used aircraft and insist on new, production aircraft AND all the weapons I mentioned previously or else just can it and go with the Su-35 and deal with the consequences. They need to show some guts here, because it's now or never.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about Egyptian military activity, lol. When was the last time they had an exercise? Been a while, hence the lack of any new pics.


Let hope Egypt will get a decent version of the F-15E ..any one that fits its needs.. that is OK..with full gear and the upgrade of at least 100 F-16 to full gear too.. AESA and what have you.. BUT I will never give up on Russian deals.. and neither the US ones.. that is the smart way to go..

Egypt already showed its determination and defiance of CAATSA.. from the speaker of the parliament to The president Sissi.. Egypt is no banana republic and if it said so to the US it is because it knows its pivotal role in the ME which reflects on global affairs too.. Even the deals of the SU--35SE and T-90SM were signed after The American Law came into effect..Hence the US knows it can't impose its internal laws on the whole world.. so it gets flexible when it can't be too rigid.. And as far as Egypt is concerned it has very though and solid backing from the Middle East, Russia, China and even much of Europe.... And they are all competing to transfer thousands of factories to Egypt ..starting with a thousand.. and up to 50 thousand of Chinese factories.. plus thousands of European, Russian, Middle Eastern and many more.. just because it has free trade agreements with the US, EU and Africa.... this alone is a huge advantage.. and there is much more..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Let hope Egypt will get a decent version of the F-15E ..any one that fits its needs.. that is OK..with full gear and the upgrade of at least 100 F-16 to full gear too.. AESA and what have you..



Not used ones, ma bro. That would be a huge mistake and history repeating itself. Remember the F-4 Phantoms? They were the WORST aircraft in the EAF at the time they were introduced because of that reason. They were constantly being flown back to the US for major repairs and engine overhauls etc. and the Egyptian pilots hated them with a passion for that reason. They were constantly grounded and several of them crashed.

There's also the obvious and arguably the biggest problem with taking on used aircraft from a previous inventory that put A LOT of hours on them already and that is: the older the aircraft, the more cost per hour to operate as well as more hours of maintenance per flight hour. Average brand-new fighter has about 5 to 8 hours of maintenance pre flight hour. That increases exponentially as the aircraft gets older and those hours can reach 15 to 20+ hours per flight hour. Pretty much the main reason for the USN retiring the F-14 Tomcat. It was not only getting old, but the maintenance hours were killing the aircraft maintenance crews. That's a major burden on flight crews and aircraft availability which the EAF can most certainly do without, not to mention the higher cost.

So I really hope that if they're stuck with the F-15s, that they do their due diligence and not accept any used aircraft, including the C models which aren't as complex as the Strike-Es with their conformal fuel tanks and mission software and additional hardpoints etc.



The SC said:


> AESA and what have you..



Then that would have to be the EX since they come with the new APG-70 AESA. The older aircraft were all equipped with the APG-63 pulse doppler radar albeit with lookdown shootdown capability, but it's still an older radar. I believe in the late 2000, about 180 of the C models had their radars upgraded to the APG-70 AESA. But those will be kept in the USAF and even Israel is requesting a batch out of those, assuming the F-35A was going to take the place of those Cs, but just last week the USAF went in front of congress and told them they're thinking of purchasing less F-35s while increasing their F-15 fleet with new EX models as well as keep the Cs going because of its amazing dogfighting ability. A bunch of other reasons that make Egypt request the EX more and more reasonable.



The SC said:


> Even the deals of the SU--35SE and T-90SM were signed after The American Law came into effect..Hence the US knows it can't impose its internal laws on the whole world..



You mean they were signed _before_ CAATSA was implemented into US law?

They most definitely need to maintain a solid relationship with Russia. But if they end up with F-15s, they won't be able to purchase the Su-35S and if that happens, then the best thing for them to do is move right to the Su-57. Leap frog the Su-35S because it won't make any sense to have the F-15 and try to acquire the Su-35S. Just supplement the MiG-29s with tons more MiG-35s and have the K-77M and possibly find a way to allow the MiG-35s to carry the R-37M also since the Su-57 won't be able to carry that in its bays, if I'm not mistaken.

Then when the next batch of 30 Rafales show up with hopefully the 300 meteors they rumored to have ordered (as well as the 2 A330 MRTT-AA refuelers and the satellite,) the list will be complete! Just like my last post where I posted the pics of the fighter inventory including the sand camo Su-57. As a matter of fact, Egypt should come up with a couple of billion $ to help push the Su-57 production line in favor of producing and delivering the aircraft sooner rather than later and leapfrog Algeria in the process and be the first in the ME Arab countries and Africa with a 5th gen. Then it can completely pause on any further fighter purchases since that would really be all it needs.

Great thread by you as always. Egypt will procure the Su-57.









This is why Egypt will procure the SU-57


Due to war on terror our most of budget went there. India submit their demands about jet and Russia considers that and design according and then India U-turn and they want to blackmail Russia to get in hand their high end technology result both failed. Indian are not babies that they don't...



defence.pk


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Not used ones, ma bro. That would be a huge mistake and history repeating itself. Remember the F-4 Phantoms? They were the WORST aircraft in the EAF at the time they were introduced because of that reason. They were constantly being flown back to the US for major repairs and engine overhauls etc. and the Egyptian pilots hated them with a passion for that reason. They were constantly grounded and several of them crashed.
> 
> There's also the obvious and arguably the biggest problem with taking on used aircraft from a previous inventory that put A LOT of hours on them already and that is: the older the aircraft, the more cost per hour to operate as well as more hours of maintenance per flight hour. Average brand-new fighter has about 5 to 8 hours of maintenance pre flight hour. That increases exponentially as the aircraft gets older and those hours can reach 15 to 20+ hours per flight hour. Pretty much the main reason for the USN retiring the F-14 Tomcat. It was not only getting old, but the maintenance hours were killing the aircraft maintenance crews. That's a major burden on flight crews and aircraft availability which the EAF can most certainly do without, not to mention the higher cost.
> 
> So I really hope that if they're stuck with the F-15s, that they do their due diligence and not accept any used aircraft, including the C models which aren't as complex as the Strike-Es with their conformal fuel tanks and mission software and additional hardpoints etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Then that would have to be the EX since they come with the new APG-70 AESA. The older aircraft were all equipped with the APG-63 pulse doppler radar albeit with lookdown shootdown capability, but it's still an older radar. I believe in the late 2000, about 180 of the C models had their radars upgraded to the APG-70 AESA. But those will be kept in the USAF and even Israel is requesting a batch out of those, assuming the F-35A was going to take the place of those Cs, but just last week the USAF went in front of congress and told them they're thinking of purchasing less F-35s while increasing their F-15 fleet with new EX models as well as keep the Cs going because of its amazing dogfighting ability. A bunch of other reasons that make Egypt request the EX more and more reasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean they were signed _before_ CAATSA was implemented into US law?
> 
> They most definitely need to maintain a solid relationship with Russia. But if they end up with F-15s, they won't be able to purchase the Su-35S and if that happens, then the best thing for them to do is move right to the Su-57. Leap frog the Su-35S because it won't make any sense to have the F-15 and try to acquire the Su-35S. Just supplement the MiG-29s with tons more MiG-35s and have the K-77M and possibly find a way to allow the MiG-35s to carry the R-37M also since the Su-57 won't be able to carry that in its bays, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Then when the next batch of 30 Rafales show up with hopefully the 300 meteors they rumored to have ordered (as well as the 2 A330 MRTT-AA refuelers and the satellite,) the list will be complete! Just like my last post where I posted the pics of the fighter inventory including the sand camo Su-57. As a matter of fact, Egypt should come up with a couple of billion $ to help push the Su-57 production line in favor of producing and delivering the aircraft sooner rather than later and leapfrog Algeria in the process and be the first in the ME Arab countries and Africa with a 5th gen. Then it can completely pause on any further fighter purchases since that would really be all it needs.
> 
> Great thread by you as always. Egypt will procure the Su-57.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Egypt will procure the SU-57
> 
> 
> Due to war on terror our most of budget went there. India submit their demands about jet and Russia considers that and design according and then India U-turn and they want to blackmail Russia to get in hand their high end technology result both failed. Indian are not babies that they don't...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


I mean whatever version name to be precise..KSA got the SA, Qatar the QA.. Egypt EA?

The negotiations and MOUs signing were certainly long before CAATSA.. but the deals as a follow up were signed after CAATSA..

For the rest I'm totally with you on that.. but leap frog the SUs only with Egyptian and Russian consent ..and at least after the delivery of the F-15EA.. and the upgrade of the F-16s.. because there are words saying the SU-75s will be like the Kalashnikov of the air.. so that might persuade the US to upgrade the EAF F-16 fleet if they don't want to lose it all to Russia..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> They most definitely need to maintain a solid relationship with Russia. But if they end up with F-15s, they won't be able to purchase the Su-35S and if that happens, then the best thing for them to do is move right to the Su-57. Leap frog the Su-35S because it won't make any sense to have the F-15 and try to acquire the Su-35S. Just supplement the MiG-29s with tons more MiG-35s and have the K-77M and possibly find a way to allow the MiG-35s to carry the R-37M also since the Su-57 won't be able to carry that in its bays, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Then when the next batch of 30 Rafales show up with hopefully the 300 meteors they rumored to have ordered (as well as the 2 A330 MRTT-AA refuelers and the satellite,) the list will be complete! Just like my last post where I posted the pics of the fighter inventory including the sand camo Su-57. As a matter of fact, Egypt should come up with a couple of billion $ to help push the Su-57 production line in favor of producing and delivering the aircraft sooner rather than later and leapfrog Algeria in the process and be the first in the ME Arab countries and Africa with a 5th gen. Then it can completely pause on any further fighter purchases since that would really be all it needs.
> 
> Great thread by you as always. Egypt will procure the Su-57.





The SC said:


> The negotiations and MOUs signing were certainly long before CAATSA.. but the deals as a follow up were signed after CAATSA..
> 
> For the rest I'm totally with you on that.. but leap frog the SUs only with Egyptian and Russian consent ..and at least after the delivery of the F-15EA.. and the upgrade of the F-16s.. because there are words saying the SU-75s will be like the Kalashnikov of the air.. so that might persuade the US to upgrade the EAF F-16 fleet if they don't want to lose it all to Russia..


I dont think that Egypt will receive SU-57 in the future. Till now they produced 10 (3 prototype) and their objective is to have 70 SU-57 in 2027. With the ingoing situation it will be hard to a foreign country to have any squadron of SU-57. SU-75 maybe but still unlikely. Maybe because the emirati cooperation to develop and to produce SU-75 but unlikely because CAATSA and the reputation. So i don't expect anything from Russia. Best case scenario is to not have a 5th gen aircraft, wait to 6th gen like France did and other country or to rely on China which saw some success for the 5th generation like J-20 J-31/35 or to increase the number of MIG-29 with more armaments , to upgrade our F-16 with AIM-120 and to have F-15EG variant.


----------



## Ghostkiller

A stupid question. The ones in the IFVs MRAPs they are from the "army" or the SF and Rapid Deployment Forces(RDF). 
Second between 0:55 to 1:03, which bomb is it and the second video is it a cruise missile or just a F-16 MIG-29 passing and bombing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt: South Korea, and UAV ToT 

The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to have signed a memorandum with the South Korean aerospace and defense company Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) that includes a transfer of technology (ToT) agreement, training, and joint production agreements to produce reconnaissance and surveillance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV).

Tactical Report has prepared a 281-word report to shed more light on this subject.


https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59612-egypt-south-korea-and-uav-tot



Saudi interest in Egypt diversifying fighters suppliers

Saudi-Egyptian defense relations are reported to have evolved to include agreements and cooperation in several fields, particularly since Saudi King Salman assumed power in 2015.

The Egyptian experience in diversifying the arms suppliers is said to have drawn significant attention from the Saudi Ministry of Defense, particularly among high-ranking officers from the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF).

In his last visit to Riyadh on (8/3/2022), Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi is reported to have discussed with Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman Bin Abdulaziz the significant capabilities of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF), given Egypt's possession of advanced fighters from, particularly the French Rafale.

Tactical Report has made a 240-word report to shed more light on the subject. 


https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59572-saudi-interest-in-egypt-diversifying-fighters-suppliers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> A stupid question. The ones in the IFVs MRAPs they are from the "army" or the SF and Rapid Deployment Forces(RDF).
> Second between 0:55 to 1:03, which bomb is it and the second video is it a cruise missile or just a F-16 MIG-29 passing and bombing



They look like RDF to me. I think it's pretty easy to identify them by their uniforms. Also by some of that equipment they're using, especially the command and EW vehicle.

That flying object at the 0:55 minute you mentioned is very interesting. It's flying like a cruise missile but cruise missiles don't drop huge bombs like what that thing appeared to drop, but if you look at the timing of the explosion on the ground and the flying object, I think it was pure coincidence that it flew right over a dropped munition such as a GBU-10/12 or Mark-82 from an F-16. It has all the characteristics of a CM and not a drone since there aren't any visible wings of any size, except what appears to be a fin at the rear of the object.

That's the crazy thing about the EGY army is they have and are operating quite a few advanced items that no one really knows about until we just happen to see them on pics or videos like this. Would love to really find out what that was. I thought at one point it might be a SCALP and we just can't see the wings from all the heat distortion?

It kinda resembles the Otomat Mk2 MSSM fired from the Bernees FREMM used as a land attack missile?







Or maybe it's a newly deployed EDGE munition like the Al Tariq? @Philip the Arab what do you think?

Saw this pic from all the news about the slain Palestinian journalist and one of the fellas said he hadn't seen so many people gather for a funeral since the pair of Egyptian Commando Sea Kings dropped off Arafat's body in Ramala. The Egyptian pilot of one of the helos said he couldn't land for a few minutes because of all the people.






Nice new pic of A. Gad Ambassador MK FAB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> A stupid question. The ones in the IFVs MRAPs they are from the "army" or the SF and Rapid Deployment Forces(RDF).
> Second between 0:55 to 1:03, which bomb is it and the second video is it a cruise missile or just a F-16 MIG-29 passing and bombing


South Korea UAVs

*Recon*





*Ship-borne



*






*MALE*





*Stealth*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473907236921507847















*Attack drones*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> South Korea UAVs
> 
> *Recon*
> View attachment 844375
> 
> 
> *Ship-borne
> View attachment 844385
> *
> 
> View attachment 844384
> 
> 
> *MALE*
> View attachment 844383
> 
> 
> *Stealth*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473907236921507847
> View attachment 844379
> 
> 
> View attachment 844380
> 
> 
> View attachment 844382
> 
> 
> *Attack drones*
> View attachment 844378


I don't think that SK will give us something that much advanced like the stealthy ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think that SK will give us something that much advanced like the stealthy ones.



Speaking of drones, that one you mentioned does actually appear to be one now that I've watched that part 1000 xs lol. It's just that I can't see any shape of wings whatsoever and if it really is a UAV, we should easily see the wings. If the rear fin which is much smaller shows up like it does, then any larger wigs should for sure.

The problem is that the explosion does come after the object passes by and not before like I originally thought. So it certainly appears like it was the one that dropped whatever ordinance that was that exploded once it passed by. 

With all the drones Egypt is building and producing, they shouldn't have any problem designing a stealthy one with all the available information out there, and what they must possess themselves. They just need to build testing chambers and things of that sort, if they haven't already.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Speaking of drones, that one you mentioned does actually appear to be one now that I've watched that part 1000 xs lol. It's just that I can't see any shape of wings whatsoever and if it really is a UAV, we should easily see the wings. If the rear fin which is much smaller shows up like it does, then any larger wigs should for sure.


During a femtosecond, I saw the wing but after they disappeared hahaha. Maybe because of the luminosity. But the strange thing that this object was so fast.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think that SK will give us something that much advanced like the stealthy ones.


Maybe not yet.. but even the ship-borne UAVs are important for the EN.. because the newly to be made Egyptian corvette is made to carry UAVs..


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Speaking of drones, that one you mentioned does actually appear to be one now that I've watched that part 1000 xs lol. It's just that I can't see any shape of wings whatsoever and if it really is a UAV, we should easily see the wings. If the rear fin which is much smaller shows up like it does, then any larger wigs should for sure.
> 
> The problem is that the explosion does come after the object passes by and not before like I originally thought. So it certainly appears like it was the one that dropped whatever ordinance that was that exploded once it passed by.


Egypt has the AGM-65 Maverick and AGM-114 Hellfire












https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_munitions_used_by_the_Egyptian_Air_Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526276299454660608


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt has the AGM-65 Maverick and AGM-114 Hellfire



It has to be one of the many UCAVs in current inventory because of the munition it drops as it passes. It's much more likely an ordinance delivery platform of some type than an actual missile.

Although they've used cluster munitions in the recent past, this is hardly that, of course. So really, the only thing it can be is an attack fighter (which it doesn't look anything like one) or a UCAV despite hardly having any visible wings. Huge mystery! 

Saw this today, made me think what a shame that the radar is hardly what Sukhoi has hyped it out to be, and the other thing that bugged me was the lack of a roundel or any other colorful insignia on the side of the aircraft besides the tail flag. Very boring. Eventually it would be made to look much better with the Arabic serial numbers on the front fuselage, but the lack of a forward roundel makes it missing something substantial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It has to be one of the many UCAVs in current inventory because of the munition it drops as it passes. It's much more likely an ordinance delivery platform of some type than an actual missile.
> 
> Although they've used cluster munitions in the recent past, this is hardly that, of course. So really, the only thing it can be is an attack fighter (which it doesn't look anything like one) or a UCAV despite hardly having any visible wings. Huge mystery!
> 
> Saw this today, made me think what a shame that the radar is hardly what Sukhoi has hyped it out to be, and the other thing that bugged me was the lack of a roundel or any other colorful insignia on the side of the aircraft besides the tail flag. Very boring. Eventually it would be made to look much better with the Arabic serial numbers on the front fuselage, but the lack of a forward roundel makes it missing something substantial.
> 
> View attachment 844690


Look at the air to surface munition in the Egyptian air force inventory.. it doesn't even include the ones carried by UAVs.. the choice is there.. I won't bother with that..

Bro..some Egyptian (SF) air assets don't carry any insignia.. not even on the tail..remember!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Look at the air to surface munition in the Egyptian air force inventory.. it doesn't even include the ones carried by UAVs.. the choice is there.. I won't bother with that..



M3alesh ana mesh fahem? What do you mean, bro?



The SC said:


> Bro..some Egyptian (SF) air assets don't carry any insignia.. not even on the tail..remember!?



Yes, of course, the Mirage 2Ks which is why I suggested it could very well be one of the new Edge munitions, besides Al-Tariq. It's certainly unique and something I know I haven't seen before. It's flying at a similar speed as a cruise missile (if you see Tomahawks flying, they're just cruising -- hence "cruise missiles" lol -- and hardly at any supersonic speed AND I'M CERTAINLY NOT SUGGESTING THIS IS A TOMAHAWK lol!) it's just flying like one, or, similar to UAV speeds which are also not really that fast for the most part. At the same time, it seems to be dropping that huge ordinance that explodes right after it zips by but no visible wings.

The last time we saw anything similar to this was that EAF F-16 in Sinai that was flying close to the speed of sound and dropping an Mk-82 or one of the Mks while a Wing Loong or some UAV above it captures the footage. That was very similar to this with the exception of the huge difference in the speed, and the obviously discernable shape of the F-16, as opposed to this strange object.

As far as the insignia on the Su-35, just my opinion since nowadays, they hardly matter at all and are really simply decorative. Honestly, not even sure what the heck they were thinking with the Mirage 2Ks. If any enemy is close enough to see them, then it would never matter since it would be very easy to tell the difference between the EAF 2ks and the Emirati 2Ks, insignia or not. So it seems a bit silly to me TBH lol. But the Su-35s would look so much better with more Egyptian colors. Look at how they butchered the Rafales lol! At least they added the forward roundel to them, but not the MiGs or any Russian AC it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> M3alesh ana mesh fahem? What do you mean, bro?


I mean the Egyptian air force has a lot of choice.. it could be anything from that list of air to surface munition in the inventory.. certainly it looked fast and with a rounded head in the video..most likely a guided precision munition..



Gomig-21 said:


> M3alesh ana mesh fahem? What do you mean, bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course, the Mirage 2Ks which is why I suggested it could very well be one of the new Edge munitions, besides Al-Tariq. It's certainly unique and something I know I haven't seen before. It's flying at a similar speed as a cruise missile (if you see Tomahawks flying, they're just cruising -- hence "cruise missiles" lol -- and hardly at any supersonic speed AND I'M CERTAINLY NOT SUGGESTING THIS IS A TOMAHAWK lol!) it's just flying like one, or, similar to UAV speeds which are also not really that fast for the most part. At the same time, it seems to be dropping that huge ordinance that explodes right after it zips by but no visible wings.
> 
> The last time we saw anything similar to this was that EAF F-16 in Sinai that was flying close to the speed of sound and dropping an Mk-82 or one of the Mks while a Wing Loong or some UAV above it captures the footage. That was very similar to this with the exception of the huge difference in the speed, and the obviously discernable shape of the F-16, as opposed to this strange object.
> 
> As far as the insignia on the Su-35, just my opinion since nowadays, they hardly matter at all and are really simply decorative. Honestly, not even sure what the heck they were thinking with the Mirage 2Ks. If any enemy is close enough to see them, then it would never matter since it would be very easy to tell the difference between the EAF 2ks and the Emirati 2Ks, insignia or not. So it seems a bit silly to me TBH lol. But the Su-35s would look so much better with more Egyptian colors. Look at how they butchered the Rafales lol! At least they added the forward roundel to them, but not the MiGs or any Russian AC it seems.


I guess there is no insignia on the SU-35SE yet because they are still in Russia.. rest assured they will have it with "Tahya Misr" too once they are in Egypt..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I mean the Egyptian air force has a lot of choice.. it could be anything from that list of air to surface munition in the inventory.. certainly it looked fast and with a rounded head in the video..most likely a guided precision munition..



But what kind of a munition drops another munition? That's why I'm thinking it must be some type of UCAV.



The SC said:


> I guess there is no insignia on the SU-35SE yet because they are still in Russia.. rest assured they will have it with "Tahya Misr" too once they are in Egypt..



Then why didn't they do that to the MiGs? I think the Russian aircraft get minimal colors, while all western aircraft are made to add not only insignias, but other markings like the Tahya Misr. 

I remember someone mentioning earlier in this thread that the Rafales didn't get the usual orange swaths treatment but were forced to add the gaudy Tahya Misr. It's so Falahy typical lmao! 

Funny because speaking of the MiGs, when they were in Russia and painted in the desert camo scheme, they did add the roundel to the front fuselage.






But once they changed the camo and delivered them to Egypt, they eliminated the roundel, why? Look how nice that looks and how bland it is without it.


----------



## Gomig-21

Check out this Ka-52 Katran on the Ukrainian border, suffering from a severe case of the "shakes!" Never seen anything like that. Some type of vibration phenomenon, most likely resulting from an imbalance of some sort in the two sets of rotors. Could also be a bent rod in the spinning mechanism holding the rotors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524659575848374272


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Check out this Ka-52 Katran on the Ukrainian border, suffering from a severe case of the "shakes!" Never seen anything like that. Some type of vibration phenomenon, most likely resulting from an imbalance of some sort in the two sets of rotors. Could also be a bent rod in the spinning mechanism holding the rotors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524659575848374272


I think every helicopter will have some technical malfunction. I hardly saw a KA-52 being in technical issue situation. I mean if you bought AH-64 Apaches it would shot down like the KA-52


----------



## Gomig-21

The first of 4 MEKOs A200 frigates ENS Al-Aziz (904) off on sea trials which means it should be delivered within a month or so.

I still have no idea what the charred and soot-like remnants are on the side of the center hull right at the water line. It's on both sides of the ship. Must be some opening hatch that allows either a torpedo or missile to be fired out of and its rocket booster leaves the soot imprint. Anyone know? You can see it clear as day in most of these pics.







On this side it almost looks like an exhaust outlet.


----------



## Buschlaid

Does anyone have more pictures of this BAE Caiman version with what looks like an IED jammer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> But what kind of a munition drops another munition? That's why I'm thinking it must be some type of UCAV.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why didn't they do that to the MiGs? I think the Russian aircraft get minimal colors, while all western aircraft are made to add not only insignias, but other markings like the Tahya Misr.
> 
> I remember someone mentioning earlier in this thread that the Rafales didn't get the usual orange swaths treatment but were forced to add the gaudy Tahya Misr. It's so Falahy typical lmao!
> 
> Funny because speaking of the MiGs, when they were in Russia and painted in the desert camo scheme, they did add the roundel to the front fuselage.
> 
> View attachment 844725
> 
> 
> But once they changed the camo and delivered them to Egypt, they eliminated the roundel, why? Look how nice that looks and how bland it is without it.
> 
> View attachment 844726


I'm talking just about the dropped munition..the delivery can be any aireal fighting vehicle, UCAV, fighter plane or even a helicopter..

I guess because over the sea you don't want to be too visible as over the desert.. the two cammos are nice though..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Lol I peeped a message made by suryiak and I was thinking that all along, syria and Iraq should merge into one state if they want any chance of rebuilding, sad reality is that turkey and Iran will do their best to make sure it doesn't happen, along other states, and thats not even taking into account the ethnic and religious tensions in the region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Lol I peeped a message made by suryiak and I was thinking that all along, syria and Iraq should merge into one state if they want any chance of rebuilding, sad reality is that turkey and Iran will do their best to make sure it doesn't happen, along other states, and thats not even taking into account the ethnic and religious tensions in the region


Unity means more civil war and sectarian war because different religion "sects" will have more militias --> war. The best thing is to constitute a gov made of different sects. I believe Syria is less sectarian than Iraq.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I think every helicopter will have some technical malfunction. I hardly saw a KA-52 being in technical issue situation. I mean if you bought AH-64 Apaches it would shot down like the KA-52



Ghostkiller, I don't understand what any of the things you wrote have anything to do with the tweet I posted, sorry. Not sure what you were getting at? I get the impression you assumed I posted it to make the Ka-52 look bad? If that was your thought, that is not even close to my intentions. I hope that's not what you thought.

I posted it because I thought it was fascinating to see such a malfunction that I -- and probably everyone on here -- had never seen before. An attack helo vibrating like that is very strange and it does also happen to be the Ka-52 but it's the Katran naval version which has some differences from the attack version that Egypt has. One of the main differences is the folding rotors but it also has folding wings, which could've also contributed to such a malfunction. The point is we always like to discuss these technical issues, regardless if they are bad ones or good ones, or if they belong to Russian, French, German or American. 

@The SC also posted this pic below of a Katran way back in this thread that had shot through its own fuselage with its main 30 mm gun. That was no knock on the aircraft. Instead it was a point being made that Kamov needed to fix that problem with the gun turning too far into the fuselage with a stop bracket or something to prevent that from happening again, and especially before they started building the 50 helicopters for Egypt.






So it's only constructive criticism, which I have always done. I never look only at the positive things and ignore the drawbacks since that won't complete one's understanding of all aspects of any platform.



The SC said:


> I'm talking just about the dropped munition..the delivery can be any aireal fighting vehicle, UCAV, fighter plane or even a helicopter..



LOL, bruh! The whole discussion was specifically referring to the mysterious object flying over right before the explosion and what it could be. Did you miss that? Take a look again, see what you think.



The SC said:


> I guess because over the sea you don't want to be too visible as over the desert.. the two cammos are nice though..



Indeed, totally agree.

Let's hope the US tries to manipulate Egypt into taking a half-*** F-15 and attempt a strong hand so we can see Sisi and the EAF show some oomf and tell the US to kick rocks, then go with the Su-35SE with the huge compliment of weapons despite the IRBIS-E radar. Hopefully they can make Sukhoi change the damn thing to the
N036-1-01 X-band AESA radar that's going in the Su-57. At the moment they actually have 4 production Su-57s on top of the 10 prototypes. So production is somewhat getting going which means the radar is ready and should be interchangeable with the Su-35SE. Then we should be able to think that despite how great SPECTRA and jamming systems are in the Rafale, an AESA radar will be much more difficult to jam than the PESA IRBIS-E. A much better option for the EAF.

But I'm telling you, Russia also plays an absolute hand to the Jews with regards to weapons. Guaranteed why we haven't seen the R-27 and we might never see the R-77-1, or the K-77 let alone the R37! Something tells me they're going to hold back on those munitions because of the Jews crying about them. 

Even with the Rafales; despite rumors of the Meteor being included in the last contract of the 30 fighters, I bet you France will not allow that missile. Just like Russia, they will only go so far.

Also, did you know that despite the CISMOA being signed, it hasn't actually been activated? In other words, it hasn't been implemented or put into law or treaty between the two nations. I bet you this is intentional on the part of the US to avert having to be compliant with the terms that would work against it, such as providing advanced weapons! What a sick world where all these games are being played and who ends up with the shaft at the end?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Ghostkiller, I don't understand what any of the things you wrote have anything to do with the tweet I posted, sorry. Not sure what you were getting at? I get the impression you assumed I posted it to make the Ka-52 look bad? If that was your thought, that is not even close to my intentions. I hope that's not what you thought.
> 
> I posted it because I thought it was fascinating to see such a malfunction that I -- and probably everyone on here -- had never seen before. An attack helo vibrating like that is very strange and it does also happen to be the Ka-52 but it's the Katran naval version which has some differences from the attack version that Egypt has. One of the main differences is the folding rotors but it also has folding wings, which could've also contributed to such a malfunction. The point is we always like to discuss these technical issues, regardless if they are bad ones or good ones, or if they belong to Russian, French, German or American.
> 
> @The SC also posted this pic below of a Katran way back in this thread that had shot through its own fuselage with its main 30 mm gun. That was no knock on the aircraft. Instead it was a point being made that Kamov needed to fix that problem with the gun turning too far into the fuselage with a stop bracket or something to prevent that from happening again, and especially before they started building the 50 helicopters for Egypt.
> 
> View attachment 845003
> 
> 
> So it's only constructive criticism, which I have always done. I never look only at the positive things and ignore the drawbacks since that won't complete one's understanding of all aspects of any platform.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, bruh! The whole discussion was specifically referring to the mysterious object flying over right before the explosion and what it could be. Did you miss that? Take a look again, see what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, totally agree.
> 
> Let's hope the US tries to manipulate Egypt into taking a half-*** F-15 and attempt a strong hand so we can see Sisi and the EAF show some oomf and tell the US to kick rocks, then go with the Su-35SE with the huge compliment of weapons despite the IRBIS-E radar. Hopefully they can make Sukhoi change the damn thing to the
> N036-1-01 X-band AESA radar that's going in the Su-57. At the moment they actually have 4 production Su-57s on top of the 10 prototypes. So production is somewhat getting going which means the radar is ready and should be interchangeable with the Su-35SE. Then we should be able to think that despite how great SPECTRA and jamming systems are in the Rafale, an AESA radar will be much more difficult to jam than the PESA IRBIS-E. A much better option for the EAF.
> 
> But I'm telling you, Russia also plays an absolute hand to the Jews with regards to weapons. Guaranteed why we haven't seen the R-27 and we might never see the R-77-1, or the K-77 let alone the R37! Something tells me they're going to hold back on those munitions because of the Jews crying about them.
> 
> Even with the Rafales; despite rumors of the Meteor being included in the last contract of the 30 fighters, I bet you France will not allow that missile. Just like Russia, they will only go so far.
> 
> Also, did you know that despite the CISMOA being signed, it hasn't actually been activated? In other words, it hasn't been implemented or put into law or treaty between the two nations. I bet you this is intentional on the part of the US to avert having to be compliant with the terms that would work against it, such as providing advanced weapons! What a sick world where all these games are being played and who ends up with the shaft at the end?


Thats honestly a tall order if you ask me. The sisi administration made sure that the French would sell the meteor to egypt so that the second batch of rafales would be confirmed. Multiple sources stated that and I think they're being utterly silent on the matter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

I don't know why all the trouble with some research, we can reach the desired result
The problem that occurred in this helicopter is the power supply from the old versions. Indeed, this problem was solved and the vibration was caused by overloading the wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Ghostkiller, I don't understand what any of the things you wrote have anything to do with the tweet I posted, sorry. Not sure what you were getting at? I get the impression you assumed I posted it to make the Ka-52 look bad? If that was your thought, that is not even close to my intentions. I hope that's not what you thought.
> 
> I posted it because I thought it was fascinating to see such a malfunction that I -- and probably everyone on here -- had never seen before. An attack helo vibrating like that is very strange and it does also happen to be the Ka-52 but it's the Katran naval version which has some differences from the attack version that Egypt has. One of the main differences is the folding rotors but it also has folding wings, which could've also contributed to such a malfunction. The point is we always like to discuss these technical issues, regardless if they are bad ones or good ones, or if they belong to Russian, French, German or American.
> 
> @The SC also posted this pic below of a Katran way back in this thread that had shot through its own fuselage with its main 30 mm gun. That was no knock on the aircraft. Instead it was a point being made that Kamov needed to fix that problem with the gun turning too far into the fuselage with a stop bracket or something to prevent that from happening again, and especially before they started building the 50 helicopters for Egypt.
> 
> View attachment 845003
> 
> 
> So it's only constructive criticism, which I have always done. I never look only at the positive things and ignore the drawbacks since that won't complete one's understanding of all aspects of any platform.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, bruh! The whole discussion was specifically referring to the mysterious object flying over right before the explosion and what it could be. Did you miss that? Take a look again, see what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, totally agree.
> 
> Let's hope the US tries to manipulate Egypt into taking a half-*** F-15 and attempt a strong hand so we can see Sisi and the EAF show some oomf and tell the US to kick rocks, then go with the Su-35SE with the huge compliment of weapons despite the IRBIS-E radar. Hopefully they can make Sukhoi change the damn thing to the
> N036-1-01 X-band AESA radar that's going in the Su-57. At the moment they actually have 4 production Su-57s on top of the 10 prototypes. So production is somewhat getting going which means the radar is ready and should be interchangeable with the Su-35SE. Then we should be able to think that despite how great SPECTRA and jamming systems are in the Rafale, an AESA radar will be much more difficult to jam than the PESA IRBIS-E. A much better option for the EAF.
> 
> But I'm telling you, Russia also plays an absolute hand to the Jews with regards to weapons. Guaranteed why we haven't seen the R-27 and we might never see the R-77-1, or the K-77 let alone the R37! Something tells me they're going to hold back on those munitions because of the Jews crying about them.
> 
> Even with the Rafales; despite rumors of the Meteor being included in the last contract of the 30 fighters, I bet you France will not allow that missile. Just like Russia, they will only go so far.
> 
> Also, did you know that despite the CISMOA being signed, it hasn't actually been activated? In other words, it hasn't been implemented or put into law or treaty between the two nations. I bet you this is intentional on the part of the US to avert having to be compliant with the terms that would work against it, such as providing advanced weapons! What a sick world where all these games are being played and who ends up with the shaft at the end?


Our government isn't that stupid to repeat the same mistakes as Mubarak era. And I am sure Russia ofc will not give us the most advanced weapons of their inventory but they will give us some advanced weapons. Plus Russia is siding with the Arabs (UAE Egypt Saudi Arabia etc...) look at the statement of Sergei Lavrov about Israel and Palestine. I hope and I think we will have Meteor missile but a downgraded maybe between 120 to 150km. But I dont see any problem with Russia to give us advanced A2A missile.

Another question : how Air Force pilots train on A2A fighting (dogfighting, etc...) they are using simulators or real A2A missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526966668982988800

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Thats honestly a tall order if you ask me. The sisi administration made sure that the French would sell the meteor to egypt so that the second batch of rafales would be confirmed. Multiple sources stated that and I think they're being utterly silent on the matter



Do we know what those sources are? Were they just opinion pieces published in newspapers or online? I personally haven't seen any official notice of the contract except for a few tweets without any reliable sources to back them up. One mentioned that the US had blocked the sale of the Meteor and that surprised me because I didn't think the US had any clout over MBDA to dictate who the meteor is sold to and who cannot have it, nor does the missile have any parts from the US in it like the SCALP CM did. So that made the source even that much more dubious.

Wikipedia doesn't include Egypt as a potential customer in the body of literature and mentions all others including Qatar, the UAE and Saudi Arabia but at the bottom of the page for "Future" users, it shows Egypt and Saudi but mentions Qatar already has them. The information is all over the place.

Don't get me wrong, of course I hope the EAF gets the veritable missiles lol as it's literally the best air to air missile currently out there and will be for a while. Unfortunately, that potency also makes it less likely to be sold to the EAF for fear it would drastically cut the Israeli QMA everyone seems to take into consideration.



Ghostkiller said:


> Our government isn't that stupid to repeat the same mistakes as Mubarak era. And I am sure Russia ofc will not give us the most advanced weapons of their inventory but they will give us some advanced weapons. Plus Russia is siding with the Arabs (UAE Egypt Saudi Arabia etc...) look at the statement of Sergei Lavrov about Israel and Palestine. I hope and I think we will have Meteor missile but a downgraded maybe between 120 to 150km. But I dont see any problem with Russia to give us advanced A2A missile.



Of course they're not stupid (haram 3leik ya gada3! lol) but why did they only get the standard R-77 with max range of 80km when they have all kinds of other better options?

The only missile Russia has not yet sold to foreign markets is the R37M, their AWACs killer, which is somewhat equal to the Meteor. Otherwise, it offers almost all versions of the R-77 and R-27 yet all we got on the MiG-29M/M2s were the standard R-77 or RVV-AE. Now why on earth wouldn't the EAF get the R-77-1 or RVVSD which is a longer and more improved version of the R-77? Why didn't it get the R-27 which is also longer ranged and super lethal? We've seen the entire weapon's load they purchased when the aircraft was displayed for exhibit to the press and again for a private viewing for Sisi and only the R-77 RVVAE is included. This is why I am very skeptical about Russia as well. Obviously, they're better than the US when it comes to supplying certain platforms and weapons, but still, I do believe they put a limit on them because of the same old reason. 

I also don't think there is a downgraded version of the Meteor. India received the Meteor with its first 3 Rafales!!! Qatar has already received theirs according to Wiki and Saudi & Egypt are on the "Future" list. Naturally I have my doubts lol.



Ghostkiller said:


> Another question : how Air Force pilots train on A2A fighting (dogfighting, etc...) they are using simulators or real A2A missiles.



They have the Aggressor squadron I mentioned to @Hydration that they train against in simulation fighting. The F-16s can switch from live ammunition to simulation using their ACMI wingtip pods where they chase each other for real and once the attacker locks on or fires and hits the instructor, it beeps and tells them it's a "kill." They also have cockpit simulators where they can train on many aspects. For example, the Rafale purchase came with 2 simulators which are at the airbase complex.

ACMI Pod.














Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation (ACMI) Pods & Subsystems | Air Combat Training Systems


Our ACMI pods & subsystems improve air combat and survival capabilities of our global customer set. They are highly reliable, have low support costs and are upgradeable for future training missions.



www.leonardodrs.com





You'll see these A LOT on EAF F-16s when they exercise with either the Hellenic air force or the UAE AF or the Saudi Royal air force or USAF and USN etc.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Not used ones, ma bro. That would be a huge mistake and history repeating itself. Remember the F-4 Phantoms? They were the WORST aircraft in the EAF at the time they were introduced because of that reason. They were constantly being flown back to the US for major repairs and engine overhauls etc. and the Egyptian pilots hated them with a passion for that reason. They were constantly grounded and several of them crashed.


In fact I do not recall any crash documentation for the F-4 fleet, the weren’t as active and had a really bad start since they were rushed into EAF paint scheme and flown towards Cairo west within one year of the program, the engineers really had no clue how to get the squadron heavily active with a one year training duration, though I recall an Egyptian pilot stating that the American instructors found them confident with the F-4, when asked if they flew them for Iran he responded by stating that he had previous engagements with the Israeli F-4s, hence flew in a similar fashion. Clearly that American had no clew how things were going in the Middle East, not that Egypt supported Iraq against Iran...


Buschlaid said:


> Does anyone have more pictures of this BAE Caiman version with what looks like an IED jammer?
> View attachment 844917
> 
> View attachment 844918
> 
> View attachment 844919


I’ll add that to the list of footage I need to look for, right under the MiG-21 recce pod photo I promised @Gaafar with. I’d suggest you check some footage from the Sinai feedback by the Egyptian MoD, especially from 2018.

The new generation of Maadi/Misr has features in one of the Thunderbolts units’ arsenal:




Never supported that decision, prolly never will.


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> In fact I do not recall any crash documentation for the F-4 fleet,



You don't recall? You weren't even born then! LMAO  Just kidding.

Look Here:

_*At least three Phantoms have crashed,* but have been replaced by 67-0328, -0332, and -0366. The surviving F-4Es equip two squadrons of the 222nd Fighter Regiment based at Cairo West. So far, they have only undergone structural upgrade programs._

Check out the sources at the bottom of that page. That info comes straight from McDonald Douglass and other reputable sources.

Not only did at least 3 crash, there were many other mishaps like bumping into one another on formation flight training, some mid-air collisions and serious close calls as well as gears collapsing on landings etc. Mainly because they were old aircraft and very hard to handle. Even the F-16s had major mishaps when they first arrived in Egypt. The problem was that the EAF in general, from the pilots all the way down to the lowest responsibility crewman were used to Soviet aircraft and their super simplicities. The F-4E was so complicated that it gave them headaches and not only that, there was at least 1 of them from the Vietnam war that was hit by a Viet Cong SAM and made a crash landing, then it was repaired and sent to the EAF! Those are rare to find but not impossible, they were the ones that still retained the Vietnam era jungle camo and they slapped Egyptian insignias on them.






The maintenance crews complained the most because the older the aircraft, the more maintenance needs to be done and those things were essentially the first major dual engine aircraft in the EAF with a maze of old hydraulics and wires and all sorts of crap. I was living in Egypt at the time (granted I was just a kid) but it was in the newspapers and on TV believe it or not. It's a bloody miracle they kept those disasters into the mid-2000s. Did you just assume I was talking out of my rear end, bro?


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> In fact I do not recall any crash documentation for the F-4 fleet, the weren’t as active and had a really bad start since they were rushed into EAF paint scheme and flown towards Cairo west within one year of the program, the engineers really had no clue how to get the squadron heavily active with a one year training duration, though I recall an Egyptian pilot stating that the American instructors found them confident with the F-4, when asked if they flew them for Iran he responded by stating that he had previous engagements with the Israeli F-4s, hence flew in a similar fashion. Clearly that American had no clew how things were going in the Middle East, not that Egypt supported Iraq against Iran...
> 
> I’ll add that to the list of footage I need to look for, right under the MiG-21 recce pod photo I promised @Gaafar with. I’d suggest you check some footage from the Sinai feedback by the Egyptian MoD, especially from 2018.
> 
> The new generation of Maadi/Misr has features in one of the Thunderbolts units’ arsenal:
> View attachment 845223
> 
> Never supported that decision, prolly never will.


I think so far new AKM is the best option for us. New AR will be expensive to produce in mass production so let's hope for the best. What made me angry is that Vietnam is replacing her old AKMs and AK-47 with newer ones. Maybe this new AKM is good.









Russia Opens Fire On Israeli Jets Over Syria—Report


The reports allege that Russia used its S-300 anti-aircraft missiles as the Israeli jets attacked targets in north western Syria




www.newsweek.com





Russian S-300 stationed in Syria opened fire on IAF. I suppose those jets were F-15 but no aircraft was shot down.

Edit : I wrote it was 6 F-16 who attacked Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Gomig-21 Well see, thats the thing. No one is saying anything which makes it all the more secretive. No word to come out from a source means no potential crackdown on deals, theoretically. The brass won't chicken out after a decade of this effort and time being put to the egy military. America is more isolated then ever in its history. Saudi and Emirati officials didn't answer bidens calls on purpose, signaling a change (just imagine if Harris become president...) now they're tryna push around the khaleeg to abandon their deal with China for Chinese balistic missles. That was due to the disastrous new nuclear deal with Iran, guess who take blame for that? Its all connected in a way. They WILL make sure they get those state of the art weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Gomig-21 Well see, thats the thing. No one is saying anything which makes it all the more secretive. No word to come out from a source means no potential crackdown on deals, theoretically. The brass won't chicken out after a decade of this effort and time being put to the egy military. America is more isolated then ever in its history. Saudi and Emirati officials didn't answer bidens calls on purpose, signaling a change (just imagine if Harris become president...) now they're tryna push around the khaleeg to abandon their deal with China for Chinese balistic missles. That was due to the disastrous new nuclear deal with Iran, guess who take blame for that? Its all connected in a way. They WILL make sure they get those state of the art weaponry.


You are watching Summary on Youtube hahahaha?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> You are watching Summary on Youtube hahahaha?


What do you know about sharif Elsirfy? 🤣


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> What do you know about sharif Elsirfy? 🤣


A little bit of metabelati hahahahha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> A little bit of metabelati hahahahha


Too funny


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Too funny


I watch Summary because he always bring foreign news etc... And you?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> I watch Summary because he always bring foreign news etc... And you?


Ehh, I watch ehab elkatamesh, there's also another channel dedicated to military topics, its called "Military Squares"


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Or maybe it's a newly deployed EDGE munition like the Al Tariq? @Philip the Arab what do you thin


I’m gonna take a better look at it, but it is quite blurry. From first glance it looks like a fighter jet dropping unguided munitions and judging by its explosion it’s too large for a Hellfire or other UAV dropped munition.

Its either that or a cruise missile or jet powered loitering munition but it looks like it flew past the screen which is odd.



Btw, this is why EDGE is smart in developing so many loitering munitions, although this Russian one missed unfortunately it shows that is is very capable if they payload was a bit larger and the weapon was used more accurately.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526878044505481218

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Ehh, I watch ehab elkatamesh, there's also another channel dedicated to military topics, its called "Military Squares"


I watch Military Square Ehab Elkatamesh, but it take them with a pinch of salt because sometimes they are just making a video for just the video nothing else. Military Square is doing everyday videos about our military (procurement of armaments etc...). So he is true then about military is the best in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think that SK will give us something that much advanced like the stealthy ones.


Good point, don’t think anyone will unless it’s very close allies and Egypt doesn’t have very many.

Imagine the possibility of a stealthy turbojet powered UAV that can be launched from land and the Mistrals and equipped with smart munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Good point, don’t think anyone will unless it’s very close allies and Egypt doesn’t have very many.
> 
> Imagine the possibility of a stealthy turbojet powered UAV that can be launched from land and the Mistrals and equipped with smart munitions.


It will like the TCG Anadolu hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I’m gonna take a better look at it, but it is quite blurry. From first glance it looks like a fighter jet dropping unguided munitions and judging by its explosion it’s too large for a Hellfire or other UAV dropped munition.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, this is why EDGE is smart in developing so many loitering munitions, although this Russian one missed unfortunately it shows that is is very capable if they payload was a bit larger and the weapon was used more accurately.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526878044505481218


I think the loitering munition missed their targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> I think the loitering munition missed their targets.


It did, but it’s Russian and has a low payload of 3kg. EDGE loitering munitions can have up to 50kg payloads which in that scenario would have destroyed all 3 trucks and the artillery pieces and killed all the men.

They also have GPS denied environment capability with altimeter, tv seeker, and proximity sensors which means most jammers will not work.



Ghostkiller said:


> It will like the TCG Anadolu hahahaha


It’s a good idea to be honest that the Turks are pursuing.

Egypt could do it with the right funding but it would be expensive and likely need foreign subsystems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I’m gonna take a better look at it, but it is quite blurry. From first glance it looks like a fighter jet dropping unguided munitions and judging by its explosion it’s too large for a Hellfire or other UAV dropped munition.



Yeah, it's very hard to tell what it is. To me, it has all the characteristics of a UAV/UCAV. Last time we saw the same thing with an F-16s, the jet was screaming by a lot faster than this thing, plus you could clearly see it was an F-16.

Speaking of the F4s in my previous posts, here's a pic which barely catches the tail end of one of the very first Phantom F4Es that arrived in Egypt around 1979. This was Bright Star 1980 with a pair of taxiing A-7D Corsairs and you can just see the tail of one EAF Phantom in the Vietnam jungle camo. There is another pic I can't find of a pair of them next to a C-5 Galaxy I believe during Bright Star 1982.







Then they painted them in this smokey grey color.






Nice oldie of an EAF Mirage 5SDR screaming by.






That delta camo they painted those Mirages in was very cool, but ruined by the orange swaths unfortunately. It did look interesting on the veritable EAF MiG-21 MF, though. This one looks like it just came out of the paint room.






Did you know the Mirage E-2 (16 of them built for Egypt) came without any radar!? They did have a navigation and attack system just like the Alpha jets, but no radar.

Nice pic of what looks like a brand spanking new Gazelle tank hunter.






Not sure if I posted these already, that's what happens when you post a lot of pics through several years lol. Either way, nice looking EAF F-16D with the small Tahya Misr writing on it during air to air refueling with a French tanker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice oldie of an EAF Mirage 5SDR screaming by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That delta camo they painted those Mirages in was very cool, but ruined by the orange swaths unfortunately. It did look interesting on the veritable EAF MiG-21 MF, though. This one looks like it just came out of the paint room.


I’ve looked here and there for as much photos I can find but never came across this one, may I know your source?
Mirage Vs with the identification marks look great IMO. At least before having the Horus upgrade and getting this shitty yellow/black camouflage...


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527222876771958786
I hope Egypt will produce optics like ACOG etc...


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527407566975811584
I just hope that Egypt buys more fire and forget missiles like MMP HJ-12 or others or even reverse engineer some weapons like Iran did with Spike ATGM. Idk why Egypt isn't reverse engineering weapons. That's make me go nuts. El howa a7a begad. Ya3ni China reverse engineered all of his weapons and the iranian industry is based on too. Why can we?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527365458952761349
Idk what Pakistan would offer to Egypt maybe cruise missile etc.. Any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527407566975811584
> I just hope that Egypt buys more fire and forget missiles like MMP HJ-12 or others or even reverse engineer some weapons like Iran did with Spike ATGM. Idk why Egypt isn't reverse engineering weapons. That's make me go nuts. El howa a7a begad. Ya3ni China reverse engineered all of his weapons and the iranian industry is based on too. Why can we?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527365458952761349
> Idk what Pakistan would offer to Egypt maybe cruise missile etc.. Any idea?


I agree F&F missiles are very superior to the current last generation of missiles.

Reverse engineering is not something taken lightly and can cause countries to refuse to deal with you again in defense matters.

China has a very large economy that is hard to sanction and Iran is already a pariah state so they can do as they wish without worrying what others will do.



Pakistan does have some cruise missiles, but not sure if this means Egypt will purchase them. AFAIK they don’t have a ship launched dedicated LACM yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Philip the Arab said:


> I agree F&F missiles are very superior to the current last generation of missiles.
> 
> Reverse engineering is not something taken lightly and can cause countries to refuse to deal with you again in defense matters.
> 
> China has a very large economy that is hard to sanction and Iran is already a pariah state so they can do as they wish without worrying what others will do.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan does have some cruise missiles, but not sure if this means Egypt will purchase them. AFAIK they don’t have a ship launched dedicated LACM yet.


Imagine combining Ukrainian Stugna P with remote control screen with a tripod that can carry 2-4 missiles and has 10km range guided by laser or optical guided with optional Javelin guidance fire and forget capability and top attack or direct.

Anyways is the TOWs the Egyptians buying the wireless version?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Oldman1 said:


> Imagine combining Ukrainian Stugna P with remote control screen with a tripod that can carry 2-4 missiles and has 10km range guided by laser or optical guided with optional Javelin guidance fire and forget capability and top attack or direct.
> 
> Anyways is the TOWs the Egyptians buying the wireless version?


It’s Tow RF so yeah it has no wires.


I like your idea but it would be very heavy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Philip the Arab said:


> It’s Tow RF so yeah it has no wires.
> 
> 
> I like your idea but it would be very heavy.


Thats why they be on tripod. Also included Spike loitering munition capability on it as well for long range or over the hill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Buschlaid said:


> Does anyone have more pictures of this BAE Caiman version with what looks like an IED jammer?
> View attachment 844917
> 
> View attachment 844918
> 
> View attachment 844919



If it really is an IED Jammer, it didn't seem to do its job very well in this instance. Not sure it if should be at the head of the column to be effective instead of 2nd in line. Although another inexplainable is why didn't the front MRAP trigger the IED.











Leading the column in this case.






It was also present in the one column where the M60A3 tank driver saw the suicide car approaching and then ran over it. Although after the car was crushed and most people were able to get to a safe distance, the car bomb did go off. Makes one wonder a little as to the efficacy of this thing. Although we don't really know how many times it has been successful, either.

EAF Rafale pilot with the 34th Wild Wolves Flock squadron.






@The SC @Philip the Arab , that flying object almost looks exactly like one of these surface to sea rockets.








ARCH٤R said:


> I’ve looked here and there for as much photos I can find but never came across this one, may I know your source?
> Mirage Vs with the identification marks look great IMO. At least before having the Horus upgrade and getting this shitty yellow/black camouflage...



I just happen to stumble on it looking for something else I forget. But just try googling "Egyptian Mirage 5D" or similar and you might get it. Belongs on a 1 page forum of model collectors, I believe.

Speaking of models, they always seem to have rare pics on their boxes, just like this one! What a beauty.








Oldman1 said:


> Anyways is the TOWs the Egyptians buying the wireless version?



Hard to tell since the tweet doesn't specify it and at least I can't enlarge the attached detailed sheet. Knowing the TOW 2A comes in both, wireless and wire-guided, the former being a bit more advanced would be ultimately preferred over the latter. Let's hope that's the one the ordered.

But the other main question is that it seems like misguided funds, no pun intended. Since the Egyptian armed forces have a plethora of ATGMs of all types, they could use an infantry/soldier kit all around upgrade that seems much more important than upgrading their current and huge inventory of almost 1.400 TOW BGM-71D, that are even locally made. Almost $700 million!? So this purchase is a bit weird IMO. But then again, I'm always the pessimist which gets me in trouble with the fellas lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Gomig-21 said:


> If it really is an IED Jammer, it didn't seem to do its job very well in this instance. Not sure it if should be at the head of the column to be effective instead of 2nd in line. Although another inexplainable is why didn't the front MRAP trigger the IED.
> 
> View attachment 845566
> 
> 
> View attachment 845567
> 
> 
> Leading the column in this case.
> 
> View attachment 845565
> 
> 
> It was also present in the one column where the M60A3 tank driver saw the suicide car approaching and then ran over it. Although after the car was crushed and most people were able to get to a safe distance, the car bomb did go off. Makes one wonder a little as to the efficacy of this thing. Although we don't really know how many times it has been successful, either.
> 
> EAF Rafale pilot with the 34th Wild Wolves Flock squadron.
> 
> View attachment 845571
> 
> 
> @The SC @Philip the Arab , that flying object almost looks exactly like one of these surface to sea rockets.
> 
> View attachment 845576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to stumble on it looking for something else I forget. But just try googling "Egyptian Mirage 5D" or similar and you might get it. Belongs on a 1 page forum of model collectors, I believe.
> 
> Speaking of models, they always seem to have rare pics on their boxes, just like this one! What a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 845581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell since the tweet doesn't specify it and at least I can't enlarge the attached detailed sheet. Knowing the TOW 2A comes in both, wireless and wire-guided, the former being a bit more advanced would be ultimately preferred over the former. Let's hope that's the one the ordered.
> 
> But the other main question is that it seems like misguided funds, no pun intended. Since the Egyptian armed forces have a plethora of ATGMs of all types, they could use an infantry/soldier kit all around upgrade that seems much more important that upgrading their current and huge inventory of almost 1.400 TOW BGM-71D, and are locally made. So this purchase is a bit weird IMO. But then again, I'm always the pessimist which gets me in trouble with the fellas lol.


Philip the Arab mentioned it was Radio Frequency missile type so its wireless. Maybe they were inspired by the war in Ukraine. Funny enough the Ukrainians are using the Stugna P that was meant for an Arab country. Not sure who, some say Egypt, others said Iraq...could be Egypt was suppose to get those missiles but the Ukrainians had to use those for their own. Maybe 1400 missiles is not enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 @Oldman1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC @Philip the Arab , that flying object almost looks exactly like one of these surface to sea rockets.


Hmmm, maybe they were adapted to a land attack role.

Either way they should be phased out of service ASAP and replaced with a modern coastal anti ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @Oldman1
> 
> View attachment 845582



Awesome. I tried enlarging that to read the details but it wouldn't let me.

$671 million LMAO! Honestly, what a ripoff! US is trying to stick it to Egypt for all the years of freebees and then going off and buying billions of $ worth of Russian stuff from the SAMs to MiG-29s to Ka-52. This is good ol' American revenge loool, bastards.  Not to mention Egypt already has TOWs in huge amounts (and they assemble them in Egypt) as well as huge amounts of other types of ATGMs. This is almost a worthless deal where the money could've been spent on much more urgent needs.

Although this could be the wheelin' & dealin' before the big F-15 and AMRAAM deal, never know. 

But this deal is almost as horrible as the Apache refurbishing for $2.4 billion!!! We bought 2 squadrons of Rafales for that amount of money and what does that get you with the US? A refurbishing of your 46 Apache helicopters and not even including the Long Bow radar LMFAO!!!! That's probably the WORST deal ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Oldman1 said:


> Philip the Arab mentioned it was Radio Frequency missile type so its wireless. Maybe they were inspired by the war in Ukraine. Funny enough the Ukrainians are using the Stugna P that was meant for an Arab country. Not sure who, some say Egypt, others said Iraq...could be Egypt was suppose to get those missiles but the Ukrainians had to use those for their own. Maybe 1400 missiles is not enough.



There was something mentioned somewhere I can't remember exactly because of old age lol and also because so much is happening so quickly with the Egyptian Armed Forces it's almost impossible to remember all the details of each interest in certain equipment or tender agreements signed or even actual contracts. But the Ukrainian Stugna sounds very familiar for some reason. SC is the king of knowledge when it comes to these deals.

@The SC , do you recall any contract for the Stugna?


----------



## Gomig-21

May 19th, Pakistan Navy Chief Admiral Muhammad Amjad Niazi in an official visit to Egypt met with the Egyptian Naval Commander Lieutenant General Ahmad Khaled Hassan to discuss naval cooperation and regional maritime security. The Pakistani delegation were given a tour of the Bernees FREMM frigate.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> There was something mentioned somewhere I can't remember exactly because of old age lol and also because so much is happening so quickly with the Egyptian Armed Forces it's almost impossible to remember all the details of each interest in certain equipment or tender agreements signed or even actual contracts. But the Ukrainian Stugna sounds very familiar for some reason. SC is the king of knowledge when it comes to these deals.
> 
> @The SC , do you recall any contract for the Stugna?


Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Qatar, Algeria and Morocco..all operate the Stugna-P also called Skif..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Oldman1 said:


> Imagine combining Ukrainian Stugna P with remote control screen with a tripod that can carry 2-4 missiles and has 10km range guided by laser or optical guided with optional Javelin guidance fire and forget capability and top attack or direct.
> 
> Anyways is the TOWs the Egyptians buying the wireless version?


SERDAR Anti-Tank Missile Launching System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Oldman1 said:


> Imagine combining Ukrainian Stugna P with remote control screen with a tripod that can carry 2-4 missiles and has 10km range guided by laser or optical guided with optional Javelin guidance fire and forget capability and top attack or direct.
> 
> Anyways is the TOWs the Egyptians buying the wireless version?








RF links replace the legacy wire-guided system with it becoming a command data link missile with the following improvements:


Greater reliability
Enhanced overwater performance
No power line restriction
Enhanced combined arms applications in urban environments
Performance to longer range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Jordan, Qatar, Algeria and Morocco..all operate the Stugna-P also called Skif..


I am not sure that Egypt operates Skif ATGM. We didn't see in any exercises. I think the Arab operator, who ordered the Skif but Ukrainian army didn't give because of the war, was Iraq and not Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Awesome. I tried enlarging that to read the details but it wouldn't let me.
> 
> $671 million LMAO! Honestly, what a ripoff! US is trying to stick it to Egypt for all the years of freebees and then going off and buying billions of $ worth of Russian stuff from the SAMs to MiG-29s to Ka-52. This is good ol' American revenge loool, bastards.  Not to mention Egypt already has TOWs in huge amounts (and they assemble them in Egypt) as well as huge amounts of other types of ATGMs. This is almost a worthless deal where the money could've been spent on much more urgent needs.
> 
> Although this could be the wheelin' & dealin' before the big F-15 and AMRAAM deal, never know.
> 
> But this deal is almost as horrible as the Apache refurbishing for $2.4 billion!!! We bought 2 squadrons of Rafales for that amount of money and what does that get you with the US? A refurbishing of your 46 Apache helicopters and not even including the Long Bow radar LMFAO!!!! That's probably the WORST deal ever.


*2007/11/01*
Egypt.. 2,000 TOW 2A anti-armor guided missiles with an estimated cost is $99 million.

https://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2000-tows-for-egypt-04129/

==================================​
A good information:
Egypt in cooperation with Russia will make 100 T-90MS by 2025 and will reach 500 by 2030

https://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/egypt/army-equipment.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I am not sure that Egypt operates Skif ATGM. We didn't see in any exercises. I think the Arab operator, who ordered the Skif but Ukrainian army didn't give because of the war, was Iraq and not Egypt


*2021*
Egypt is considering the purchase of advanced anti-tank guided missile system “Skif”







State Kyiv Design Bureau Luch has also completed the first round of negotiations with Egypt for Vilkha M multiple launch missile system.

VilkhaM MLRS






https://gbp.com.sg/stories/egypt-plans-to-buy-ukrainian-atgms/


As of 2022.. Egypt is operating the Skif ATGM.. according to:

The International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS) (2022), _The Military Balance 2022_ (in German) (1st ed.), London: Routledge, ISBN 978-1-032-27900-8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *2021*
> Egypt is considering the purchase of advanced anti-tank guided missile system “Skif”
> 
> View attachment 845681
> 
> 
> 
> State Kyiv Design Bureau Luch is also completed the first round of negotiations with Egypt for Vilkha M multiple launch missile system.
> 
> VilkhaM MLRS
> View attachment 845680
> 
> 
> 
> https://gbp.com.sg/stories/egypt-plans-to-buy-ukrainian-atgms/
> 
> 
> As of 2022.. Egypt is operating the Skif ATGM.. according to:
> 
> The International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS) (2022), _The Military Balance 2022_ (in German) (1st ed.), London: Routledge, ISBN 978-1-032-27900-8


I read this report but still they are speculation. I hope that is true so we can have modern MLRS and new ATGM (maybe to replace our AT-3 Sagger)

Is AT-3 Sagger our main ATGM for our infantry or what?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I read this report but still they are speculation. I hope that is true so we can have modern MLRS and new ATGM (maybe to replace our AT-3 Sagger)
> 
> Is AT-3 Sagger our main ATGM for our infantry or what?


TOW, Milan and Sagger3..I bet Skif is there too now.. Apart from the Chinese ones and the Kornet..

_The International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS) (2022), The Military Balance 2022 (in German) (1st ed.), London: Routledge, ISBN __978-1-032-27900-8_



Gomig-21 said:


> If it really is an IED Jammer, it didn't seem to do its job very well in this instance. Not sure it if should be at the head of the column to be effective instead of 2nd in line. Although another inexplainable is why didn't the front MRAP trigger the IED.
> 
> View attachment 845566
> 
> 
> View attachment 845567
> 
> 
> Leading the column in this case.
> 
> View attachment 845565
> 
> 
> It was also present in the one column where the M60A3 tank driver saw the suicide car approaching and then ran over it. Although after the car was crushed and most people were able to get to a safe distance, the car bomb did go off. Makes one wonder a little as to the efficacy of this thing. Although we don't really know how many times it has been successful, either.
> 
> EAF Rafale pilot with the 34th Wild Wolves Flock squadron.
> 
> View attachment 845571
> 
> 
> @The SC @Philip the Arab , that flying object almost looks exactly like one of these surface to sea rockets.
> 
> View attachment 845576
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just happen to stumble on it looking for something else I forget. But just try googling "Egyptian Mirage 5D" or similar and you might get it. Belongs on a 1 page forum of model collectors, I believe.
> 
> Speaking of models, they always seem to have rare pics on their boxes, just like this one! What a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 845581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell since the tweet doesn't specify it and at least I can't enlarge the attached detailed sheet. Knowing the TOW 2A comes in both, wireless and wire-guided, the former being a bit more advanced would be ultimately preferred over the latter. Let's hope that's the one the ordered.
> 
> But the other main question is that it seems like misguided funds, no pun intended. Since the Egyptian armed forces have a plethora of ATGMs of all types, they could use an infantry/soldier kit all around upgrade that seems much more important than upgrading their current and huge inventory of almost 1.400 TOW BGM-71D, that are even locally made. Almost $700 million!? So this purchase is a bit weird IMO. But then again, I'm always the pessimist which gets me in trouble with the fellas lol.


Normally with this missile it is important to get M41 Improved Target Acquisition System (ITAS).. Possibly included under the phrase (related equipment)..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *2007/11/01*
> Egypt.. 2,000 TOW 2A anti-armor guided missiles with an estimated cost is $99 million.



I guess there's quite the inflation from 2007 to 2022. I wrote $671 million when the tweet and the attached official statement actually said $691 million for 5000 units & technical support etc. 5000 units in 2007 would've cost $250 million. It's crazy expensive and only an indication that if Egypt has to pay for the F-15s, I can only cringe at what the cost will be for just 24 aircraft.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I guess there's quite the inflation from 2007 to 2022. I wrote $671 million when the tweet and the attached official statement actually said $691 million for 5000 units & technical support etc. 5000 units in 2007 would've cost $250 million. It's crazy expensive and only an indication that if Egypt has to pay for the F-15s, I can only cringe at what the cost will be for just 24 aircraft.


I think Egypt will get 24 F-15 advanced version (if we decided to go with it) and then maybe we will have increase our number to another 25 aircrafts (maybe in 2035 or more).
For me, if EAF decided to go with the F-15 deal, it would far more interesting than SU-35. I am sure the EAF will ask to uograde spme of our F-16 fleet with new armaments (AIM-120 missiles etc...). So logically F-15+F-16 deal is better than SU-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt should ideally replace older ATGMs with two missile types.

Long range missile such as the Skif and a man portable ATGM with medium range.

These two would replace everything else in service which are reaching obsolescence.



Wonder if EDGE will get into producing ATGMs, wouldn’t be that hard theoretically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

TOW missile in Egypt





It is related to Egypt owning 1,500 launchers on various armored vehicles, jeeps and Hummers

The missile is produced and developed locally, and it is a kind of financing Egyptian factories by assigning local implementation work. It has entered the production line in Egypt as an alternative to the Swingfire missile since 1993.

Egypt has more than 20,000 TOW missiles, sold 5,000 since the eighties. The new deal is believed to replace the first copies of it

The TOW missile, as a result of the development of technology, has a range that rises to 7.25 km instead of 4.5 km in the latest American versions
The Ukrainian and Chinese missiles that carry out the top ceiling attack operations are currently the main one

In the nineties, Egypt obtained 250 Kornet missiles for the Egyptian special forces from one of the European countries, not Russia

In 2013, Egypt purchased large stocks of the AT-5 missile, followed by 2014 a batch of Kornet missiles with local production licenses. The reasons for local production in general are the development of the missiles in terms of destructive power.

The reasons for local production in general are the development of missiles in terms of destructive power. The HJ-8 missile has a penetration capacity of 1400 mm, and the latest version, HJ-11, has a range of 5.3 km, with the same penetrating ability, with laser guidance, and against low-altitude air strikes. Helicopter


The French MMP missile The Egyptian contracts are low, as they may not exceed 250 missiles, and they are not large purchases yet
Mostly for the Thunderbolt Forces and Navy Special Forces





The TOW missile is not a good option to buy, but the launchers and launcher have a range of 10 km for use in reconnaissance missions
Others as well. Currently, America launches a Loitering Munition plane from the TOW missile launcher Loitering ammunition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I think Egypt will get 24 F-15 advanced version (if we decided to go with it) and then maybe we will have increase our number to another 25 aircrafts (maybe in 2035 or more).
> For me, if EAF decided to go with the F-15 deal, it would far more interesting than SU-35. I am sure the EAF will ask to uograde spme of our F-16 fleet with new armaments (AIM-120 missiles etc...). So logically F-15+F-16 deal is better than SU-35.



Completely agree. That's exactly what I said in one of my previous posts when I listed the pics of all the fighters that would be in the EAF and the last one was the Su-57. Simply because they need to get a 5th gen as soon as possible so they are in the stealth technology game as well as have access to potent Russian missiles/weapons (now that the Su-35 deal would be out the window) AND to keep the different "sources" available. Of course the F-15 would only be accepted under 2 conditions - 1) they're newly built platforms in the EX sample with the AESA radar and 2) the AIM-120 is included along with equipping 100 F-16s with them as well as JDAM kits. They can try to include the AIM-9X but I think that might be pushing it lol.

In order for the EAF to give up the Su-35SE deal where they're probably all built already and just finalizing testing and when they would come with a huge list of powerful weapons (especially air to air), then the EAF deserves a BETTER option than the Su-35 and that would be at least what I listed.

But yeah, if you think about the big picture; they'll have the F-16, Rafales and F-15s. That's a very potent and deadly combination and with huge numbers of MiG-29M/M2 and MiG-35s, the only thing that's missing is the Su-57.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gamal Abd'El Nasser Mistral in Alexandria port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Completely agree. That's exactly what I said in one of my previous posts when I listed the pics of all the fighters that would be in the EAF and the last one was the Su-57. Simply because they need to get a 5th gen as soon as possible so they are in the stealth technology game as well as have access to potent Russian missiles/weapons (now that the Su-35 deal would be out the window) AND to keep the different "sources" available. Of course the F-15 would only be accepted under 2 conditions - 1) they're newly built platforms in the EX sample with the AESA radar and 2) the AIM-120 is included along with equipping 100 F-16s with them as well as JDAM kits. They can try to include the AIM-9X but I think that might be pushing it lol.
> 
> In order for the EAF to give up the Su-35SE deal where they're probably all built already and just finalizing testing and when they would come with a huge list of powerful weapons (especially air to air), then the EAF deserves a BETTER option than the Su-35 and that would be at least what I listed.
> 
> But yeah, if you think about the big picture; they'll have the F-16, Rafales and F-15s. That's a very potent and deadly combination and with huge numbers of MiG-29M/M2 and MiG-35s, the only thing that's missing is the Su-57.


Sadly I have a big doubt about SU-57 like I said in previous posts. Russia can't mass produce it so how they will produce it for other foreign countries.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Sadly I have a big doubt about SU-57 like I said in previous posts. Russia can't mass produce it so how they will produce it for other foreign countries.



Plus this war isn't helping that cause, either. The way I look at it is they currently have 4 completed production models, aside from the 10 prototypes. The VVS I think has ordered 78, or something like that? So if the war wraps up in the next couple of months and they get back on track, they can have half that number of aircraft built for the VVS by 2025. By then the EAF should have their F-15s arriving around the same time, then they can negotiate a contract for the Su-75 to commence as soon as they finish the VVS' order which should be around 2027 or so. Then the EAF starts receiving them around 2030 give or take.

Otherwise, what is the other option? J-20 is not for export. China has already claimed that if I'm not mistaken. Besides, that aircraft is really designed for a massive territory just like China because it carries A LOT of fuel. It might not be the practical choice for the EAF anyway. Not sure where the J-31 is at. That might be right along the same process as the Checkmate.

The Checkmate won't go into production until 2027.

https://ria.ru/20220518/checkmate-1789227882.html

Now if this aircraft is not being built for the VVS and is strictly for export contracts like they claimed it would be at the unveiling, then this might be the better option as far as timing is concerned. However, that might not be so smooth with all the required testing time that would be needed before they can produce contracted platforms. So realistically, that's also the soonest would be 2030 for that platform. The Su-57 is already tested and just needs to be produced with the finalized items taken care of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Plus this war isn't helping that cause, either. The way I look at it is they currently have 4 completed production models, aside from the 10 prototypes. The VVS I think has ordered 78, or something like that? So if the war wraps up in the next couple of months and they get back on track, they can have half that number of aircraft built for the VVS by 2025. By then the EAF should have their F-15s arriving around the same time, then they can negotiate a contract for the Su-75 to commence as soon as they finish the VVS' order which should be around 2027 or so. Then the EAF starts receiving them around 2030 give or take.
> 
> Otherwise, what is the other option? J-20 is not for export. China has already claimed that if I'm not mistaken. Besides, that aircraft is really designed for a massive territory just like China because it carries A LOT of fuel. It might not be the practical choice for the EAF anyway. Not sure where the J-31 is at. That might be right along the same process as the Checkmate.
> 
> The Checkmate won't go into production until 2027.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20220518/checkmate-1789227882.html
> 
> Now if this aircraft is not being built for the VVS and is strictly for export contracts like they claimed it would be at the unveiling, then this might be the better option as far as timing is concerned. However, that might not be so smooth with all the required testing time that would be needed before they can produce contracted platforms. So realistically, that's also the soonest would be 2030 for that platform. The Su-57 is already tested and just needs to be produced with the finalized items taken care of.


I still pessimistic so let's see in the future. 

I think China have put J-31for export and they are willing maybe in the future to export J-20. Coincidentally, the Interior Minister of Pakistan was the one who announced the purchase of J-10C and they bought it and few months (March 2022 I think) he said that Pakistan will likely to acquire J-20. So if he confirms that means that the J-20 is or will on the market in the upcoming months or years.








China establishes office to promote exports of the FC-31 stealth fighter - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn












After J-10, Pakistan To Get J-20 Stealth Fighters From China As Top Minister Calls Them ‘The Most Modern Aircraft’?


Pakistan has started to procure J-10C fighters jets from China, as the EurAsian Times previously reported. Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad, Pakistan’s interior minister, was the first official to announce the procurement last December when he said the newly-acquired jets would conduct a fly-past during the...




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## sami_1

The problem of the Americans believes that the Egyptian-American relationship is related to the head of state, so even the attempts to promote Gamal Mubarak as an alternative to Sisi and a competitor to him stem from the consideration that the Egyptian-American military races are not good at all in the current era since 2013 as a result of the Americans’ ignorance that Egypt plans to get rid of the American control over the market Egyptian weapon
Since 2003, he has mobilized financial resources to buy repairs from outside America, since 1989, when the Egyptian army began transferring part of the budget allocations to economic investments to provide financing for the purchase of butchery. Since 2003, it has been receiving the largest amount of American weapons from armament surpluses to provide huge stocks for the phase of disposal of weapons. The American pressure, which caused the turmoil in relations between Egypt and America, had no effect on arming the Egyptian army. The huge stockpiles of spare parts made any American pressure worthless.
Consequently, in 2012, the Egyptian ballistic missile program was strongly active with China
2013 Purchase of weapons from Russia to increase stocks of small arms anti-tank weapons to give complete war needs away from American weapons
The smooth transition of the MiG-29 fighters, Egypt almost signed a contract in 2006 to purchase 80 MiG-29SMT aircraft, 24 Su-35 fighters, and purchase YAK-130 aircraft.
It is an insult to Egypt that it obtained the F-15 planes after 40 years of requesting them. The Americans do not change their plans to provide unsophisticated weapons to the Egyptian army. Even the frivolous TOW-2B missile has been America’s luxury so far. It has been supplied to Egypt. Hence, the great delusion that Egypt will get something valuable from America, and they are for the naive. Only will Egypt give up the MiG-29 and the Sukhoi-35, of course not, so the Americans refuse even Egypt to supply natural gas to Lebanon. America wants an obedient dog to rule Egypt and not an independent policy. We still see that the Sukhoi-35 is 1000 times better than the 15 thousand Russians, Egypt always succeeds in putting pressure on them in the field of technologies Armament The ANTAY-2500 missiles, when they arrived in Egypt, refused to receive them before developing a better standard, and the Russians were forced to do so
Sukhoi-35 N-036 radar integration tests are working fine
The T-90Ms that Egypt will get is a hybrid tank between the T-14 and T-90MS technology that the Russians initially offered
Egypt wants to develop the M1A1 and the development of the M113, but for the best standard and at a low cost, the Americans do not offer anything good or of value to Egypt, so their offers are always rejected. The best thing for Egypt is a program to produce a national tank using Western technology and develop through it a fleet of M1A1 tanks locally without any American interference






The Americans, their frivolous offers related to the offer to produce the Bell-412 helicopter locally, and Egypt chose the AW-149, while America itself chose the AW-139M.
We, as the people of Egypt, prefer to deal in the Russian ruble, the yuan and the Indian rupee in trade with the Russians, the Chinese and the Indians. This solves the problem of the dollar in Egypt, basically the opposite of the monetary policy maker in Egypt, who spares the palm from the dollar, so the Egyptian economic problems are basically related to the courage of taking the decision to deal with national currencies in foreign trade with The other dollar and reducing dependence on the Swift. America lives on the strength of the spread of the dollar, not its economic strength, which shrinks every year
Egypt has been wanting for 20 years to produce Hummers, and when the Americans agreed recently, Egypt got the least developed engines and older chassis, which makes the option of military cooperation in manufacturing with the Americans a baffling failure only. The price of the HJ-12E missile is 60 thousand dollars. The price of the HJ-11 missile does not exceed 20 thousand dollars, and the US TOW does not provide technical superiority over them. Thus, this shows the extent of Egypt's loss from dealing with the Americans outside the framework of military aid. America buys propaganda for its weapons through deals with Egypt that is greater than the value of the level. The technical backwardness of the TOW-2A missile
Consequently, in 2012, the Egyptian ballistic missile program was strongly active with China
2013 Purchase of weapons from Russia to increase stocks of small arms anti-tank weapons to give complete war needs away from American weapons
Smooth transition of MiG-29 fighters, Egypt almost signed a contract in 2006 to purchase 80 MiG-29SMT aircraft, 24 Su-35 fighters, and purchase YAK-130 aircraft, American offers to American alternatives made Egypt suspend its plans, which have resumed since 2013
It is an insult to Egypt that it obtained the F-15 planes after 40 years of requesting them. The Americans do not change their plans to provide unsophisticated weapons to the Egyptian army. Even the TOW-2B missile is the luxury of America so far, it has been supplied to Egypt. Consequently, the great delusion that Egypt will get something of value from America, and they are only for the gullible. Will Egypt give up the Mig-29 and the Su-35? Of course not, so the Americans refuse even Egypt to supply natural gas to Lebanon. America wants an obedient dog to rule Egypt and not an independent policy. We still see that the Sukhoi-35 is 1000 times better than the F-15 Russians, Egypt always succeeds in putting pressure on them in the field of armament technologies The ANTAY-2500 missiles, when they arrived in Egypt, refused to acquire them before they were developed to a better standard, and the Russians were forced to do so
Sukhoi-35 N-036 radar integration tests are working fine
The T-90Ms that Egypt will get is a hybrid tank between the T-14 and T-90MS technology that the Russians initially offered
Egypt wants to develop the M1A1 and the development of the M113, but for the best standard and at a low cost, the Americans do not offer anything good or of value to Egypt, so their offers are always rejected. The best thing for Egypt is a program to produce a national tank using Western technology and develop through it a fleet of M1A1 tanks locally without any American interference




The Americans, their frivolous offers related to the offer to produce the Bell-412 helicopter locally, and Egypt chose the AW-149, while America itself chose the AW-139M.
We, as the people of Egypt, prefer to deal with the Russian ruble, the yuan, and the Indian rupee in trade with the Russians, Chinese and Indians. This solves the dollar problem in Egypt, basically the opposite of the monetary policy maker in Egypt, who shuns the palm from the dollar, so the Egyptian economic problems are basically related to courageous decision-making in dealing with national currencies in foreign trade with The other dollar and reducing dependence on the Swift. America lives on the strength of the spread of the dollar, not its economic strength, which shrinks every year
The Americans, Egypt for 20 years, wanted to produce Hummers, and when the Americans agreed recently, Egypt obtained the least developed engines and older chassis, which makes the option of military cooperation in manufacturing with the Americans a baffling failure only. To illustrate a simple example, America offers 5070 TOW missiles at a price of 691 million dollars, or 136 thousand dollars Each missile has a price of 60 thousand dollars, the HJ-12E missile, the HJ-11 missile, its price does not exceed 20 thousand dollars, and the US TOW does not provide technical superiority over them. Thus, this shows the extent of Egypt’s loss from dealing with the Americans outside the framework of military aid. America buys propaganda for its weapons through deals with Egypt that is greater than the value The backward technical level of the TOW-2A missile


The Americans have a vague understanding that the American armor and the humiliation process at the hands of old Russian and Iranian weapons in the Yemeni theater of operations is what made the interest in the American armor so low and gave it a low reputation and reduced its attractiveness, which is simply to make other countries consider the lessons learned from the defeat of the Saudi army in Yemen on The hand of militias such as the Houthis with primitive weapons




The Saudis themselves are studying the Egyptian experience in diversifying the sources of weapons, especially in the air force, as a result of the American and British pressures on them, and also because of the effectiveness of the F-15 in the Yemeni theater of operations and the lack of a significant impact on them, including the many billions that were spent on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Sadly I have a big doubt about SU-57 like I said in previous posts. Russia can't mass produce it so how they will produce it for other foreign countries.


The same happened with the Mig-35.. but when Egypt bought a version of it.. it went into serial production even for Russia.. So the same can happen with the SU-57.. as for the SU-75 the financing is already available from the UAE..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Still disagree with the f 15 deal, israelis now have been using that platform for decades on end, they know how to counter the aircraft and know every strength and weakness of it. And you wonder why the guys next door are begging america to give them the f 15😒. Best to stick with the Su-35SE since the migs are scheduled to get upgraded to the 35 varient. Also imagine a sukhoi with an AESA radar, yeah, some people would lose alot of sleep knowing those birds are next to them...
Also I almost never heard of the vilkha mlrs system. How does it compare with other mlrs? And i thought egypt was getting the polonez system from belarus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army has new surprises and deals, the most important of which are Leopard tanks

😂😂








Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Still disagree with the f 15 deal, israelis now have been using that platform for decades on end, they know how to counter the aircraft and know every strength and weakness of it. And you wonder why the guys next door are begging america to give them the f 15😒. Best to stick with the Su-35SE since the migs are scheduled to get upgraded to the 35 varient. Also imagine a sukhoi with an AESA radar, yeah, some people would lose alot of sleep knowing those birds are next to them...
> Also I almost never heard of the vilkha mlrs system. How does it compare with other mlrs? And i thought egypt was getting the polonez system from belarus.


Egypt might get both..the Polonez has the advantage of carrying the big missiles of 300 km range.. and the Vilkha is a new development of classical MLRS with some high tech added.. Egypt can absorb the ToT of both easily..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> The Egyptian army has new surprises and deals, the most important of which are Leopard tanks
> 
> 😂😂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt might get both..the Polonez has the advantage of carrying the big missiles of 300 km range.. and the Vilkha is a new development of classical MLRS with some high tech added.. Egypt can absorb the ToT of both easily..


Hold up, now they're considering the leopard? I dont see any reason for that if they're set with upgrading the abrams to the m1a2e and k2 egy, possibly t90ms


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Hold up, now they're considering the leopard? I dont see any reason for that if they're set with upgrading the abrams to the m1a2e and k2 egy, possibly t90ms


Maybe there is no upgrade to M1A2 in view.. the ultimate Egypt wants is the M1A1E.. if possible, although some sources say that Egypt already has the M1A2, they might want the M1A2E.. like the Saudi M1A2S.. for sure there is no M1A1 SEP3 or 4 for Egypt neither the Usraeli Trophy APS..

Also the Abrams M1A1 production was supposed to go to up to 1500 tanks ..but stopped at 1130.. a gap of almost 400 tanks!?.. so the leopard can be quite interesting if they give some ToT not found in the K2 and the hybrid T-90MS!!!

I guess this was a proposal by Spain to Egypt to explore the possibility of the Leopard.. knowing that Germany won't oppose the deal.. It sounds logical though, since Egypt and Spain have inked many deals during EDEX 2022.. mostly about IFVs and automated Turrets..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527648598929952768
This isn't the first time Mahmoud announced that we have MMP.



The SC said:


> Maybe there is no upgrade to M1A2 in view.. the ultimate Egypt wants is the M1A1E.. if possible, although some sources say that Egypt already has the M1A2, they might want the M1A2E.. like the Saudi M1A2S.. for sure there is no M1A1 SEP3 or 4 for Egypt neither the Usraeli Trophy APS..
> 
> Also the Abrams M1A1 production was supposed to go to 1500 ..but stopped at 1130.. a gap of almost 400 tanks!?.. so the leopard can be quite interesting if they give some ToT not found in the K2 and the hybrid T-90MS!!!
> 
> I guess this was a proposal by Spain to Egypt to explore the possibility of the Leopard.. knowing that Germany won't oppose the deal.. It sounds logical though, since Egypt and Spain have inked many deals during EDEX 2022.. mostly about IFVs and automated Turrets..


Germany will never give TotT for the Leopards that is impossible. It is literally the diamond of their mechanized industry. I think Egypt is looking for the spanish Leopard because it has the same "chasis", design etc as the K2..


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527648598929952768
> This isn't the first time Mahmoud announced that we have MMP.
> 
> 
> Germany will never give TotT for the Leopards that is impossible. It is literally the diamond of their mechanized industry. I think Egypt is looking for the spanish Leopard because it has the same "chasis", design etc as the K2..OK not the Chassis.. but Egypt has a new policy not to buy anything without T


OK.. obviously not the chassis since it will come with the K2 as well as some very sophisticated equipment.. but Egypt's new policy is not to buy anything that doesn't come with some sort of ToT.. so it might be some small advanced components or ammunition.. but it will be something in ToT for sure.. and since Spain makes the Leopard under license that is open to add its own components as a NATO country..it might throw in its own components as ToT.. so no need for German approval..

It has thicker armor on the turret and glacis plate than the German Leopard 2A6.. *and uses a Spanish-designed tank command and control system*, similar to the one fitted in German Leopard 2s..

Anyways 400 Leopard 2E (E for_ España_) the variant of the German leopard 2A6 will be a good addition and complement to the Egyptian Abrams.. or a replacement of some M60 Patton..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> OK.. obviously not the chassis since it will come with the K2 as well as some very sophisticated equipment.. but Egypt's new policy is not to buy anything that doesn't come with some sort of ToT.. so it might be some small advanced components or ammunition.. but it will be something in ToT for sure.. and since Spain makes the Leopard under license that is open to add its own components as a NATO country..it might throw in its own components as ToT.. so no need for German approval..


What is your thoughts on Mahmoud's claim about Egypt has MMP for our SOF etc...


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> What is your thoughts on Mahmoud's claim about Egypt has MMP for our SOF etc...


It is very possible.. since Egypt has a prestigious relationship with France..
I've read about it somewhere and also saw Mahmoud's tweets.. I always thought they are in Egypt..

Egypt has the Rafale in numbers, got ToT for the Gowind, got the Mistrals, negotiating for Scorpene 2000 production, MRTT tankers and much much more.. the MMP is a small item in this context..


----------



## Oldman1

The SC said:


> *2021*
> Egypt is considering the purchase of advanced anti-tank guided missile system “Skif”
> 
> View attachment 845681
> 
> 
> 
> State Kyiv Design Bureau Luch has also completed the first round of negotiations with Egypt for Vilkha M multiple launch missile system.
> 
> VilkhaM MLRS
> View attachment 845680
> 
> 
> 
> https://gbp.com.sg/stories/egypt-plans-to-buy-ukrainian-atgms/
> 
> 
> As of 2022.. Egypt is operating the Skif ATGM.. according to:
> 
> The International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS) (2022), _The Military Balance 2022_ (in German) (1st ed.), London: Routledge, ISBN 978-1-032-27900-8


Ukrainians were making some improvements on the Smerch design. I can see why the Russians fear the Ukrainians that build the ships and cargo planes to tank and so on.



The SC said:


> SERDAR Anti-Tank Missile Launching System
> View attachment 845660
> 
> 
> View attachment 845665


Ukrainians thinking ahead, however I was more of thinking a tripod for the infantry and not on a vehicle turret design. So the weapon system can guard and watch a particular section of the area or act as a guard post or at an intersection of a street.


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt should ideally replace older ATGMs with two missile types.
> 
> Long range missile such as the Skif and a man portable ATGM with medium range.
> 
> These two would replace everything else in service which are reaching obsolescence.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if EDGE will get into producing ATGMs, wouldn’t be that hard theoretically.


I know you like the Serbian Bumbar (Bumble-bee)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Still disagree with the f 15 deal, israelis now have been using that platform for decades on end, they know how to counter the aircraft and know every strength and weakness of it. And you wonder why the guys next door are begging america to give them the f 15😒. Best to stick with the Su-35SE since the migs are scheduled to get upgraded to the 35 varient. Also imagine a sukhoi with an AESA radar, yeah, some people would lose alot of sleep knowing those birds are next to them...



I think that we're looking at it from a compatibility aspect as well as the possibility of the potential AMRAAM being included. The benefits of the F-15 seem to outweigh those of the Su-35 because of the number of western platforms as well as weapons integration.

If the US doesn't approve the missiles, then there certainly wouldn't be any choice but to go with the Su-35SE and pile up on as many Rafales as possible to strengthen the western fleet. 

Despite only having the AIM-9 Sparrow as the main BVR missile for the F-16s, the EAF has maximized that platform's use and has made great adjustments with alternate platforms that it could still be just fine.

I think we're trying to make sense of what might just be the inevitable.



The SC said:


> Serbian Bumbar (Bumble-bee)



lmao. Doesn't sound very tank destructive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Oldman1 said:


> Ukrainians were making some improvements on the Smerch design. I can see why the Russians fear the Ukrainians that build the ships and cargo planes to tank and so on.



It's a royal shame the Russians destroyed the only two surviving An-225s. When I first saw them in their hangers pretty much completely destroyed (I highly doubt they could be restored), I was literally devastated. Very sad to see the only two largest aircraft in the world get recklessly destroyed like that. Also weird how the Ukrainians didn't move them to the western part of the country to protect them? I find that also very bizarre since they had quite the long warning that an invasion was coming and naturally the Russians would use their long range artillery as well as huge bombing capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I think that we're looking at it from a compatibility aspect as well as the possibility of the potential AMRAAM being included. The benefits of the F-15 seem to outweigh those of the Su-35 because of the number of western platforms as well as weapons integration.
> 
> If the US doesn't approve the missiles, then there certainly wouldn't be any choice but to go with the Su-35SE and pile up on as many Rafales as possible to strengthen the western fleet.
> 
> Despite only having the AIM-9 Sparrow as the main BVR missile for the F-16s, the EAF has maximized that platform's use and has made great adjustments with alternate platforms that it could still be just fine.
> 
> I think we're trying to make sense of what might just be the inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao. Doesn't sound very tank destructive.


From Belarus with love: Are two enough?
Shershen-D *(Equivalent of the Ukrainian Skif.. with some additions)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> From Belarus with love: Are two enough?
> Shershen-D *(Equivalent of the Ukrainian Skif.. with some additions)
> 
> View attachment 845956



Might be more effective against tanks with APS, if there's a slight delay between the 1st and 2nd missile. Much more useful than the silly double barreled AR the Israelis came up with. Super heavy and practically useless shooting 2 bullets at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Oldman1 said:


> Ukrainians thinking ahead, however I was more of thinking a tripod for the infantry and not on a vehicle turret design. So the weapon system can guard and watch a particular section of the area or act as a guard post or at an intersection of a street.


They have that..






https://defence-blog.com/saudi-arabia-receives-modern-ukrainian-guided-weapon-systems/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Gomig-21 said:


> It's a royal shame the Russians destroyed the only two surviving An-225s. When I first saw them in their hangers pretty much completely destroyed (I highly doubt they could be restored), I was literally devastated. Very sad to see the only two largest aircraft in the world get recklessly destroyed like that. Also weird how the Ukrainians didn't move them to the western part of the country to protect them? I find that also very bizarre since they had quite the long warning that an invasion was coming and naturally the Russians would use their long range artillery as well as huge bombing capabilities.


Well its several factors. The President of Ukraine himself didn't believe the Russians would actually invade. Didn't even call for mobilization long after so many were not equipped or out of position. Also some Ukrainians turned traitor for example allowing the Russians to take Kherson with no resistance. Also in this story I believe the ones responsible over the plane intentionally left it there to be captured or destroyed by the Russians.



The SC said:


> They have that..
> 
> View attachment 845959
> 
> 
> https://defence-blog.com/saudi-arabia-receives-modern-ukrainian-guided-weapon-systems/


Yeah but I was more thinking of 2 to 4 missiles on the tripod at the same time. So that way don't have to reload after each shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Might be more effective against tanks with APS, if there's a slight delay between the 1st and 2nd missile. Much more useful than the silly double barreled AR the Israelis came up with. Super heavy and practically useless shooting 2 bullets at once.


For Advanced APS like the Usraeli Trophy ..you need a combination of "normal" ATGMs first to deplete the APS from its munition and then top attack ATGMs to finish it off.. So you need at least 3 ATGMs per tank.. Egypt has enough "normal" ATGMs..but it needs at least 10 000 top attack ones ..Since Usrael has approximately 5 000 tanks..

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Oldman1

The SC said:


> From Belarus with love: Are two enough?
> Shershen-D *(Equivalent of the Ukrainian Skif.. with some additions)
> 
> View attachment 845956


Now I think it should have 4 at minimum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Oldman1 said:


> Well its several factors. The President of Ukraine himself didn't believe the Russians would actually invade. Didn't even call for mobilization long after so many were not equipped or out of position. Also some Ukrainians turned traitor for example allowing the Russians to take Kherson with no resistance. Also in this story I believe the ones responsible over the plane intentionally left it there to be captured or destroyed by the Russians.
> 
> 
> Yeah but I was more thinking of 2 to 4 missiles on the tripod at the same time. So that way don't have to reload after each shot.


Two are possible on tripods.. Belarus makes that.. but four is too much to carry.. you need more personnel.. so they made it with Turkey on vehicles..

There is this concept from Belarus.. it seems OK..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

The SC said:


> Two are possible on tripods.. Belarus makes that.. but four is too much to carry.. you need more personnel.. so they made it with Turkey on vehicles..


Ukrainians when they can or have, have shown to be equipped with anti tank missiles on each person. They can at least prepared an hidden ambush spot with a car carrying the equipment and set it up somewhere if possible. Or just setting up a guard post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Oldman1 said:


> Also in this story I believe the ones responsible over the plane intentionally left it there to be captured or destroyed by the Russians.



You don't really believe that, do you?  I've watched several programs on those aircraft and the crews, from the pilots all the way down to the cargo loaders loved those things and babied them to no end. Hard to believe they would just traitor out on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You don't really believe that, do you?  I've watched several programs on those aircraft and the crews, from the pilots all the way down to the cargo loaders loved those things and babied them to no end. Hard to believe they would just traitor out on them.


Remember when the Russian SOF stormed that very important airport near Kiev in the begining of this special operation!.. they didn't harm those planes.. but when they faced a huge resistance on the battle ground in the same airport.. the Russian air force had to intervene and bomb the whole airport and its runways.. that is where those superb Antonovs were hit too.. it was not made on purpose but by obligation to get the Russian troops out of there safely..


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527912407233863681
My problem here is why we have large scopes on LMG, Assault Rifles etc... Sorry but it looks so sad hahaha. Why can we use smaller scopes. Any idea guys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

I came across satellite imagery showing the supposedly “El Alamein International Airport” being expanded with another runway added (parallel to the first), as well as having the apron multiplying in size (a singled out apron is WIP in the eastern side of the airfield) and 6 aircraft shelters under construction.

January 2022:




May 2022:





That’s one airstrip being transformed into a multi squadron base within about a year...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527997585016991744








لتوطين التكنولوجيا.. العربية للتصنيع توقع مذكرة تفاهم مع كبرى الشركات البرازيلية


استقبل الفريق عبد المنعم التراس، رئيس الهيئة العربية للتصنيع، وفدا برازيليا رفيع المستوى.




www.elbalad.news





Any ideas for ToT from Brazil. @The SC you are master to find infos and making threads about our army. If you free can you do a new one for Brazil like you did with Serbia and Belarussia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527997585016991744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لتوطين التكنولوجيا.. العربية للتصنيع توقع مذكرة تفاهم مع كبرى الشركات البرازيلية
> 
> 
> استقبل الفريق عبد المنعم التراس، رئيس الهيئة العربية للتصنيع، وفدا برازيليا رفيع المستوى.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elbalad.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas for ToT from Brazil. @The SC you are master to find infos and making threads about our army. If you free can you do a new one for Brazil like you did with Serbia and Belarussia?


Sure I'll try my best..

Let's taste it with this one:

The Brazilian cruise missile, the MTC-300 or Matador, with 300 km of range and accuracy in the 50-meter scale: Air.. Land and Sea variants..






The MTC-300 missile is designed to destroy strategic targets at medium range with great
accuracy and reduced collateral damage The missiles use solid-fuel rockets for launching, and a turbojet during the subsonic cruise flight..

The AVTM-300 is designed to be launched from Avibras' Astros II Mk6 systems (aka Astros 2020). A single Astros rocket launcher can carry and launch two missiles.






It is projected to be a less expensive alternative to the American Tomahawk (missile). The missile is equipped with a central computer that combines a Ring laser gyroscope, connected to an active GPS navigation device that uninterruptedly supplies positioning information for course correction. Apparently there also will be *a naval version called X-300*. The missile can use a single warhead of 200 kg of high explosive or cluster munition warhead with 64 submunitions for anti-personnel or anti-tank targets.






The *MICLA-BR* development was confirmed on September 2019 by the Brazilian Air Force. The variant will have a declared operational range of up to 300 km.







CategoryDataLength5.4 mWeight1,140 kgPayload200 kgRange300 kmSpeedMach 0.85 (900 km/h)PropulsionPolaris TJ1000 TurbojetGuidanceGPS, inertial, laser gyroscopeUnit Cost$800,000

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> For Advanced APS like the Usraeli Trophy ..you need a combination of "normal" ATGMs first to deplete the APS from its munition and then top attack ATGMs to finish it off.. So you need at least 3 ATGMs per tank.. Egypt has enough "normal" ATGMs..but it needs at least 10 000 top attack ones ..Since Usrael has approximately 5 000 tanks..


 It can’t intercept top attack missiles, or at least it’s not proven to.

@Gomig-21 @Ghostkiller 
There was a concept for an ATGM with a cross section as big as a 12.7mm bullet that is very interesting. The APS radar theoretically wouldn’t know it’s a missile.






I wonder if EDGE will further develop this concept from Denel.

Oh, and I think EDGE will develop more air defense missiles according to their CEO 

“And there is more to follow, Edge CEO Faisal Al Bannai tells Aviation Week. He says his company will develop additional missile products, particularly for air defense.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> It can’t intercept top attack missiles, or at least it’s not proven to.



Indeed. Almost all the crap that comes out of there is overhyped to the max. 
If Egypt was to adopt an APS system until it can develop its own, I would like to see them bring in the GL5 if they can. GL5 is a terrific APS system (better than the Arena since it guards 360 degrees while the Arena doesn't guard the rear of the tank/vehicle) and really only use it with the tanks they're deploying in Sinai against the cretins and maybe a certain number of tanks & IFVs they would deploy on the frontline of let's say the Rapid Deployment Armored Forces. Frontline armor are usually the ones that have to face the bulk of the enemy's ATGM attacks.



Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21 @Ghostkiller
> There was a concept for an ATGM with a cross section as big as a 12.7mm bullet that is very interesting. The APS radar theoretically wouldn’t know it’s a missile.



I thought I saw or read about this a little while back. 1.2 m long is pretty small. Very cool.

There are at least 4 different ways to defeat an APS, the trick is to master the least expensive method.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. Almost all the crap that comes out of there is overhyped to the max.
> If Egypt was to adopt an APS system until it can develop its own, I would like to see them bring in the GL5 if they can. GL5 is a terrific APS system (better than the Arena since it guards 360 degrees while the Arena doesn't guard the rear of the tank/vehicle) and really only use it with the tanks they're deploying in Sinai against the cretins and maybe a certain number of tanks & IFVs they would deploy on the frontline of let's say the Rapid Deployment Armored Forces. Frontline armor are usually the ones that have to face the bulk of the enemy's ATGM attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I saw or read about this a little while back. 1.2 m long is pretty small. Very cool.
> 
> There are at least 4 different ways to defeat an APS, the trick is to master the least expensive method.


I am happy with cooperation with UAE Saudi Arabia etc... but the most important thing we must rely on ourselves. In time of war, the dependency of foreign/allied countries will be a major factor of winning or loosing the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> I am happy with cooperation with UAE Saudi Arabia etc... but the most important thing we must rely on ourselves. In time of war, the dependency of foreign/allied countries will be a major factor of winning or loosing the war.


Well tbf that’s not automatically true, if Ukraine had no help they would have been defeated by now or at least pushed back far further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Well tbf that’s not automatically true, if Ukraine had no help they would have been defeated by now or at least pushed back far further.


Yes ofc, but Ukraine had already inherited the defense industry of Soviet Union.
But what I meant was that we must have a lit of independance from allied and foreign countries. For example, we can't just rely of France Russia to have cruise missile. In the time of war we don't know if they will help us. Second UAE with Ethiopia when they really know that Nile is a red line for Egypt but still helped the enemy so he can stay in power. I don't consider UAE as enemy at all but as allied country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Yes ofc, but Ukraine had already inherited the defense industry of Soviet Union.
> But what I meant was that we must have a lit of independance from allied and foreign countries. For example, we can't just rely of France Russia to have cruise missile. In the time of war we don't know if they will help us. Second UAE with Ethiopia when they really know that Nile is a red line for Egypt but still helped the enemy so he can stay in power. I don't consider UAE as enemy at all but as allied country.


Bro..there are at least 5 nations willing to transfer their cruise missiles and othe pretty sophisticated weaponry tech to Egypt.. the French and Russian ones are for immediate use..just in case.. but you better believe that Egypt is working on its own cruise missiles as much as its BM arsenal now a days,,

The UAE had to play the good cop.. it is how politics work today..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Bro..there are at least 5 nations willing to transfer their cruise missiles and othe pretty sophisticated weaponry tech to Egypt.. the French and Russian ones are for immediate use..just in case.. but you better believe that Egypt is working on its own cruise missiles as much as its BM arsenal now a days,,


These are speculation about the ToT. Let's hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> These are speculation about the ToT. Let's hope for the best.


Nothing close to speculations as it is as real as you can get.. but let's keep it as speculations for now.. it is better that way..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I am happy with cooperation with UAE Saudi Arabia etc... but the most important thing we must rely on ourselves. In time of war, the dependency of foreign/allied countries will be a major factor of winning or loosing the war.



How about a pic? Apparently after a rocky start and a few shot down, the Ka-52s for the RuAF in Ukraine have been performing very well. Ever since they realized the primary threat of MANPADs and the way to counter that, they've started flying low and fast as well as performing combined arms support which is really what that attack helo was originally designed to do. A good sign and lesson for the EAF/Army to head and take notice of, which I'm sure they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Wow, a naval exercise! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528635691608920064

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Wow, a naval exercise!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528635691608920064


But Egypt doesn't do a lot of Navy exercices with France USA Greece etc...


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> But Egypt doesn't do a lot of Navy exercices with France USA Greece etc...



It does with Greece. You remember all their helicopters landing on the Mistrals and doing combined maritime forces exercises. Greece and Egypt probably participate with each other the most.

It hardly does any exercise with Tunisia which I found rather interesting., but nice to also see Algeria in there with their incredible navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It does with Greece. You remember all their helicopters landing on the Mistrals and doing combined maritime forces exercises. Greece and Egypt probably participate with each other the most.
> 
> It hardly does any exercise with Tunisia which I found rather interesting., but nice to also see Algeria in there with their incredible navy.


It does with France.. big ones..covering the Mediterranean and the red sea.. just recently.. remember that French AC..!?


----------



## The SC

News about an agreement between* Egypt *and the South Korean company *Samsung* to modernize and develop shipyards in Alexandria and Suez..






It was reported that an agreement had been signed between Egypt and the South Korean company Samsung, the Ships Branch, to modernize and develop shipyards in Alexandria and Suez in partnership with the private sector.

The agreement includes the transfer of technology and the establishment of a national industry serving the military and civil sectors.

New basins will also be built for the manufacture of large volumes with greater displacement and greater draught.

An agreement that will lead to a giant boom in the field of marine industries, civil and military shipbuilding, in addition to maintenance and repair services.

Great closeness in relationships

The past few years witnessed the development of Egyptian-South Korean relations significantly in various fields, especially in the field of defense. The Egyptian army concluded an agreement worth $1.66 billion with the South Korean “Hanwha” Defense and Military Industries Corporation, to purchase K9 Thunder artillery weapons in addition to manufacturing them locally.

There is also news that the Egyptian army has contracted the South Korean K2 Black Panther main battle tank, with the transfer of its technology for local production.

On the sidelines of the EDEX2021 exhibition, Egypt announced negotiations with South Korea to participate in the production of the K2 Black Panther main battle tank with the transfer of manufacturing technology.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528467885189910536

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528486371459051520
12 March 2019
SCA looks to partner with Samsung or Daewoo on new shipyard in East Port Said​
https://enterprise.press/stories/20...-or-daewoo-on-new-shipyard-in-east-port-said/


*comprehensive strategic partnership*


----------



## The SC

The Italian company Leonardo conducts pre-delivery trials of the AW149 helicopter of the Egyptian Air Force..






The Italian company Leonardo has conducted pre-delivery trials of the AW149 helicopter of the Egyptian Air Force in desert camouflage.

The Egyptian Air Force AW149 helicopter is fitted with the Leonardo GABBIANO nose-mounted nose-mounted surveillance radar for ISR and SAR missions, which are acronyms for Surveillance and Reconnaissance/Search and Rescue missions.

It is reported that during the last day of EDEX, the Italian company Leonardo signed a new deal for the delivery of eight (or more) AW149 multirole military helicopters to the Egyptian Air Force.
It is noteworthy that the Egyptian Air Force had contracted 24 multi-mission helicopters of the same model, along with 8 AW-189 search and rescue helicopters, and part of the deal was delivered.

The Egyptian AW149 helicopters will be equipped with only 8 seats (it can reach 18 seats), which means that they will carry out specialized military missions that require them to be equipped with specially equipped equipment.


----------



## The SC

Very interesting!


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Very interesting!


True, if France accepts it then maybe we can put new weapons on it. Ya3ni I hope.









Turkey inches closer to Egypt


The Turkish finance minister is planning a visit to Egypt next month in the latest step toward rapprochement between the two countries.




www.al-monitor.com





The Turkish finance minister is planning a visit to Egypt next month. Within months, i think we can see Erdogan in Cairo. UAE and Saudi Arabia have normalized their relation with Turkey again. And MBS will probably visit Turkey after visiting Egypt Cyprus and Greece. There is rumors that KSA will buy huge number of Akinci drones.

@Gomig-21 @The SC 
Your thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Honestly I will trust him than anybody else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> Your thoughts?



He's basically coming to Sharm El Sheikh to take part in the annual meeting for the board of governors led by the Saudi-based Islamic Development Bank. I guess they're going to meet privately with an Egyptian delegation, but I don't expect anything substantial to come out of it.

Honestly, until that donkey Erdogan apologizes to Sisi for not only the terribly negative public remarks he made about him and for harboring and supporting the exiled MB contingency while allowing them to broadcast anti Egyptian Gov. speeches and programs etc., then there shouldn't be anything happening with that disgusting regime IMO.

Did you know that at one of the UN international leaders' conventions that the donkey refused to enter a meeting room that held several presidents from around the world because Sisi was in there?!?! Can you believe the arrogance on that clown!? On top of the main negative comments, he made at the start of the new Sisi administration, he's made all sorts of negative actions against Egypt while calling Sisi all kinds of terrible things and basically starting this entire battle. He needs to make a statement backtracking those idiotic words and apologize for saying them or he can take a long hike to nowhere as far as I'm concerned. 

The amazing thing about this is that Sisi is such a diplomat and a genuinely friendly individual who abides by the good behavior instilled in Muslims from the Prophet's (SAWS) teachings that he will probably forgive and forget and move on and not insist on anything I mentioned. 

I would much rather deal with the next individual in line after this one gets pushed out, but it probably won't happen since he's the biggest hypocrite dictator who will manipulate the system to stay in power, just like he already did. Yet he criticizes others who do the same thing lol. Nah, hope nothing ever comes out of this until he's gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> True, if France accepts it then maybe we can put new weapons on it. Ya3ni I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey inches closer to Egypt
> 
> 
> The Turkish finance minister is planning a visit to Egypt next month in the latest step toward rapprochement between the two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Turkish finance minister is planning a visit to Egypt next month. Within months, i think we can see Erdogan in Cairo. UAE and Saudi Arabia have normalized their relation with Turkey again. And MBS will probably visit Turkey after visiting Egypt Cyprus and Greece. There is rumors that KSA will buy huge number of Akinci drones.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> Your thoughts?


They are still negotiating for the Akinci..and maybe TB2 too..all with ToT..


----------



## dBSPL

Ghostkiller said:


> The Turkish finance minister is planning a visit to Egypt next month. Within months, i think we can see Erdogan in Cairo. UAE and Saudi Arabia have normalized their relation with Turkey again. And MBS will probably visit Turkey after visiting Egypt Cyprus and Greece. There is rumors that KSA will buy huge number of Akinci drones.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> Your thoughts?



Akıncı system signed the 3rd export contract recently, but the country was not disclosed. I didn't know KSA was one of the potential customers, but it wouldn't be a surprise if there is a target to return to pre-2015 levels in KSA-TR relations. The first external customer of the MILGEM system was KSA for example, which also included an extensive capability transfer, but the deal was canceled due to the deterioration of relations. The most pressing issue for KSA at the moment may be related to the production of strategic level unmanned systems and weaponary.

Regarding Egypt-Turkey relations, from my perspective, it is not pragmatic to have a pointless resentment to Egypt, while developing diplomatic relations with, for example UAE, Iran or even trying to reopen the channel of dialogue with Israel etc... On the other hand, while I am one of those who want this to happen the most, such a thing(I mean leaders meeting like you said) does not seem possible in the short term. However, in any case, the emerging new regional factors will have an effect that will bring the public opinion of both countries closer. Important paradigm shifts await us in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

dBSPL said:


> Akıncı system signed the 3rd export contract recently, but the country was not disclosed. I didn't know KSA was one of the potential customers, but it wouldn't be a surprise if there is a target to return to pre-2015 levels in KSA-TR relations. The first external customer of the MILGEM system was KSA for example, which also included an extensive capability transfer, but the deal was canceled due to the deterioration of relations. The most pressing issue for KSA at the moment may be related to the production of strategic level unmanned systems and weaponary.
> 
> Regarding Egypt-Turkey relations, from my perspective, it is not pragmatic to have a pointless resentment to Egypt, while developing diplomatic relations with, for example UAE, Iran or even trying to reopen the channel of dialogue with Israel etc... On the other hand, while I am one of those who want this to happen the most, such a thing(I mean leaders meeting like you said) does not seem possible in the short term. However, in any case, the emerging new regional factors will have an effect that will bring the public opinion of both countries closer. Important paradigm shifts await us in the region.


There is a new alliance between the Arab countries Israel and big chances Turkey to fight against Iran. Maybe that's why we (Arabs and Turkey) are allying so Sunni vs Shiaa. First we must know if Erdogan will win 2023 election yes or no hahahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I hope it is true. But we need a large quantity of ATGM for our SF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Ghostkiller said:


> There is a new alliance between the Arab countries Israel and big chances Turkey to fight against Iran. Maybe that's why we (Arabs and Turkey) are allying so Sunni vs Shiaa. First we must know if Erdogan will win 2023 election yes or no hahahaha.


Turkey cannot take part in any sectarian polarization due to its current conditions. Important part of the Turkish minorities in the region outside the Turkish borders are Shiites, and due to the religious composition of Turkey's eternal friend and brother Azerbaijan, this type of situation could creates fault lines that can be used against Turkey by some external factors.

This is not the issue that will bring Turkey and Egypt closer. It should address the issue on the basis of geopolitics and the common interests of countries rather than sectarian grounds.

I'm not sure if the elections will have a dramatic effect. Already significant progress has been made in the exploratory talks that have been going on for about a year. And more importantly, with the overcoming of the Qatar crisis, the resolution of the problems with other gulf countries, which could play a motor role in the dialogue process between Egypt and Turkey, and thus the melting of the ice with Turkey, are positive factors.

The world is entering a truly chaotic and risky period. There are many issues that these states can help each other in order to emerge stronger and more sovereign from this process. As the traditional structure that exploits each of us and aims to destroy our own national interests for its purposes is eroding and crumbling, we cannot allow it to be replaced by a new one. There are more important things than RTE or Es Sisi's personal stubbornness. And the establisment of both states should be quite aware of these issues.


----------



## ARCH٤R

I really wasn’t expecting an F-4 to be in a good condition, but yeah here it is:









In front of it is the first F-16 to enter service with the EAF, originally a Block 15, to the right is the “end of the branch”, the Block 52 and to the left is the Block 40, the one forming up most of the EAF fleet. 
The best thing in the 40th EAF F-16 anniversary is the F-4, at least we know it’s also the 42nd anniversary for it!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> I really wasn’t expecting an F-4 to be in a good condition, but yeah here it is:
> View attachment 847759
> 
> View attachment 847763
> 
> In front of it is the first F-16 to enter service with the EAF, originally a Block 15, to the right is the “end of the branch”, the Block 52 and to the left is the Block 40, the one forming up most of the EAF fleet.
> The best thing in the 40th EAF F-16 anniversary is the F-4, at least we know it’s also the 42nd anniversary for it!


Looking sexy hahahaha. I am sure @Gomig-21 will love this pic

Isn't sus that US Air Force came to Egypt for the F-16 annicersary, and we are talking a lot about our Air Force situation with USA. There is something between Egyptian Air Force and USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Looking sexy hahahaha. I am sure @Gomig-21 will love this pic



Interestingly enough, it seems that the majority of the Phantoms in the EAF are still fully operational in both squadrons which is a miracle, but very odd how we NEVER see them flying in any of the exhibitions or exercises since basically as early as 2014 or so. How they're still operational is beyond me.

So Lockheed Martin top executives are in that lineup for the F-16 40th anniversary and looking at all the aircraft present, it makes you think yes the US has delivered a lot of F-16s but we know the main story with them, even though they're still very potent and useful, especially when flying in tandem with Rafales and sharing data, and the C-130s are great but also getting old and the two or so that crashed were HORRIBLE crashes unfortunately, the Apachs and the 4 Blackhawks and that pretty much makes up the American-made fleet in the EAF. The Sea King Commando I thought was British? I might be wrong but there really isn't a huge American aircraft component in the EAF when you really look at it that way, until maybe if and when the F-15 Eagle arrives.

They should ask the people from LM why the F-35 was denied to Egypt? I bet they would say "we don't really know, ask congress lol" but we all know the main reason, and it really isn't so much the Israelis (while they certainly have something to do with it) as it is the distrust the US has with us because of our neutral policy and friendship with Russia. They think it would be shown to the Russians to help them understand more about it and create counter-weapons to defeat it. Sad...

I believe there are just over 5000 F-16 built since the first one and the 4000th one was built and delivered to the EAF.






BTW, the current commander of the Egyptian Air Force Air Marshall Mohammad Abbas Helmy was an F-4 Phantom pilot.






Poor fella was tasked to pilot that flying turd lol. What he's done to the EAF since he was appointed in 2018 has been amazing, especially with the amount of training and flying hours the current pilots have been getting. This is how it's done, appoint by merit and qualification and not like the old, corrupt ways of predecessors.


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice diagram of the major systems on the EAF's Ka-52 Nile Crocodile.






MAWS - Missile Approach Warning System
RWR - Radar Warning Receiver
LWR - Laser Warning Receiver
DIRCM - (same thing as the President S. system) Directional Infra Red Counter Measures
And the unique and advanced French-built OES-52 we already talked about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, the current commander of the Egyptian Air Force Air Marshall Mohammad Abbas Helmy was an F-4 Phantom pilot.


I know, learned that from one of the patches he wore during a flight in the back seat of an F-16D.


Gomig-21 said:


> What he's done to the EAF since he was appointed in 2018 has been amazing


I’m getting the same vibe.


----------



## Philip the Arab

I heard the optics on the KA-52 suck compared to Western counterparts.


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army deals with the new Brazilian cruise missile and the naval arsenal with the Korean Samsung

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Israel: The Egyptian army deceives the world and is 7 times more powerful and the most dangerous Egyptian weapon is capable of destroying a city in 3 seconds





https://www.haaretz.com/2001-08-26/...uge-army/0000017f-db51-d3ff-a7ff-fbf147db0000

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...63b25e-f6bd-11e9-829d-87b12c2f85dd_story.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I heard the optics on the KA-52 suck compared to Western counterparts.



That's why they specifically requested the EOS-52 (or OES-52) electro optical system (and laser targeting) which was co-developed between Sagem and Kamov and is mostly French components. It has much improved optical sighting system than the Russian GOES-451 and is based on the French STRYX. That, the particular radar they requested in the Arbalet-52 Dual-band pulse radar are 2 of the custom requests by the EGY military. It's possible with the main Arbalet radar that they could also be ready to receive the Arbalet top rotor mounted radar which is the Russian Long Bow equivalent that Algeria has equipped its Mi-28's with. 



The SC said:


> Israel: The Egyptian army deceives the world and is 7 times more powerful and the



You have to admit that is some funny shhhhtuff, SC, because of the exaggeration factor. I'm sure there is serious deception of course, and Egypt isn't the only country to practice this with its military, but I'm guessing the actual strength is maybe 1-1/2 times greater, not 7 lmao. It would be literally impossible to hide an army the size it was in 2001 (which is when that coocoo Israeli article came out) and 7 times stronger which means at least 7 times more equipment of all types and 7 million men etc. Impossible. Those Israelis think the world is stupid or something lol. It's actually part of THEIR deception plan. 

The other interesting part is the US' refusal to share information on the equipment it's providing to Egypt, really?. That might be possible because of the US' credibility as a weapons provider. The Egyptian army might have insisted on such a deal in return for other things and the US was forced to honor it. 

And their concern about Egypt receiving the Harpoon blk 2 anti-ship missile is laughable. What about all the touting about the iron cone and the other super duper Israeli intercepting super mega herculean missiles? Actually Egypt is in a more vulnerable position because they even have greater numbers of the Harpoons and not only that, we have a much larger navy which makes us MUCH MORE susceptible! These people are really not that smart, I tell ya. Even I could come up with better ways to deceive allies. 

BTW, my emoji tool bar has disappeared again. Not sure what the heck is going on with this forum.



The SC said:


> most dangerous Egyptian weapon is capable of destroying a city in 3 seconds



Not sure if they're trying to flatter us with this one or what? Or maybe exert pressure on the US? But the US is much smarter than us grunts so what is their motive in being this ridiculously silly?

Just to be clear, he mentions the specific weapon that would cause the destruction of a city in 3 seconds is the SCALP cruise missile. Egypt has 50 SCALPs according to SIPRI, yes? 2 per fighter and that's it, missiles are depleted unless they acquire more.

Let's say each missile can pretty much take out a 5-story building. So provided every single one gets through the enemy's ADS (which is impossible under any circumstances), you take out 50 buildings which is hardly a whole city and how is that possibly done in 3 seconds? I'm really curious in case I missed something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Another exhibit of why loitering munitions are so useful.

Hope Egypt uses them a lot in the future.

It is a bit graphic so just a heads up


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529510711382134785


Gomig-21 said:


> That's why they specifically requested the EOS-52 (or OES-52) electro optical system (and laser targeting) which was co-developed between Sagem and Kamov and is mostly French components. It has much improved optical sighting system than the Russian GOES-451 and is based on the French STRYX. That, the particular radar they requested in the Arbalet-52 Dual-band pulse radar are 2 of the custom requests by the EGY military. It's possible with the main Arbalet radar that they could also be ready to receive the Arbalet top rotor mounted radar which is the Russian Long Bow equivalent that Algeria has equipped its Mi-28's with.


That’s good to hear, I think it also used on the Tiger although it may be further developed. Going to see if I can find some footage to see how well it performs compared to American EO/IR systems for helicopters. I’ll post it here if I come across any.


Apparently the Strix is being replaced by the Euroflir 510 as well.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Another exhibit of why loitering munitions are so useful.
> 
> Hope Egypt uses them a lot in the future.
> 
> It is a bit graphic so just a heads up



Wow! This war has been a lot more brutal than most people are actually aware of. The number of lost lives on both sides, including the brutality of the crimes committed also from both sides are probably something that won't be recognized for a long time after the war is over. 

You're right about loitering munitions which actually have been around for a while, just not as publicized as they've been because of this war. One thing our neighbor has had for a long time (one of the first with the Dililah) which is why you are 100% right, Egypt needs to have equal amounts of such a devastating weapon. It's lethality is compounded by the loitering factor, of course, since you can change or alter targets as you please.



Philip the Arab said:


> That’s good to hear, I think it also used on the Tiger although it may be further developed. Going to see if I can find some footage to see how well it performs compared to American EO/IR systems for helicopters. I’ll post it here if I come across any.
> 
> 
> Apparently the Strix is being replaced by the Euroflir 510 as well.



It's incredible how fast improvements are made to such systems. It'll be great if you can find footage of the EOS-52. I tried looking for some but was unsuccessful. 

@The SC , check this out: Top 20 militaries in the world. Pakistan at #10 Egypt at #13 and other interesting positions.









Top Strongest Militaries in the World 2022 (20 Powerful Militaries ) - Edudwar


Spread the KnowledgeThere is an old saying that a country can develop only if its borders are secure. This is the reason why almost all big nations around the world spend hefty amounts on their military budget every year. The military strength of a nation depends upon the power of its air force...




www.edudwar.com





Egypt needs at least 250-300 more fighter jets TBH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> t's incredible how fast improvements are made to such systems. It'll be great if you can find footage of the EOS-52. I tried looking for some but was unsuccessful.


IF its based on the Strix directly it should look something like this through the thermal imager so a big improvement over older systems especially the Shkval which only used a TV camera that Egypt never operated but was used much earlier during the KA-50 run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Egypt needs at least 250-300 more fighter jets TBH.


And fighter drones as well.

And I agree, the SCALP is not a "city destroyer" of any kind especially in low numbers. It's not meant for that either though, and it is supposed to take out tactical targets

Egypt needs much more than 50 though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> IF its based on the Strix directly it should look something like this through the thermal imager so a big improvement over older systems especially the Shkval which only used a TV camera that Egypt never operated but was used much earlier during the KA-50 run.



Mmm....honestly, Phillip, I'm actually not impressed. I thought it was much better than that as far as resolution and clarity. The older Apaches have better imagery. Ugh.



Philip the Arab said:


> And I agree, the SCALP is not a "city destroyer" of any kind especially in low numbers. It's not meant for that either though, and it is supposed to take out tactical targets



Yep. I wish we knew how many Kh-31s the EAF has, talk about a devastating weapon. That is a game changer for sure, not that the SCALP is any slouch, it certainly has its own deadly uses. But the explosive power of the Kh-31 is ridiculous. That's one of those missiles that causes the wing to deflect a couple of feet once relieved from its pylon lol.



Philip the Arab said:


> And fighter drones as well.



I was just reading about this friggin thing the other day loool. While not a drone and actually a manned fighter, it's still wicked sick-looking. like a pterodactyl! The US is one sick puppy!  Just miles and miles ahead of everyone else.

Bird of Prey!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Mmm....honestly, Phillip, I'm actually not impressed. I thought it was much better than that as far as resolution and clarity. The older Apaches have better imagery. Ugh.


There is another video with better quality on Youtube released by Rosbonexport its called KA-52K and it has a little more imagery and more details about the sight on there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Philip the Arab I feel something very big between Egypt and Brazil. I think in less than a year Brazil delegations visited Egypt twice, if i recall correctly one in sep/oct 2021 and one this week. So there is something very BIGGGG that can be very fruitful. Ya3ni it is very strange to have two visits in one year sah wala la2. So i hope we can get the best out of Brazil. Like the youtuber who was there he said that Egypt talked about guided munitions (so logically cruise missile) with Brazil. I hope we will get Anti-ship missile to replace our obsolete P-15 that destroyed Eilat Destroyer. Maybe we can get that from Brazil UAE (HAS-250) and China with some ToT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Philip the Arab I feel something very big between Egypt and Brazil. I think in less than a year Brazil delegations visited Egypt twice, if i recall correctly one in sep/oct 2021 and one this week. So there is something very BIGGGG that can be very fruitful. Ya3ni it is very strange to have two visits in one year sah wala la2. So i hope we can get the best out of Brazil. Like the youtuber who was there he said that Egypt talked about guided munitions (so logically cruise missile) with Brazil. I hope we will get Anti-ship missile to replace our obsolete P-15 that destroyed Eilat Destroyer. Maybe we can get that from Brazil UAE (HAS-250) and China with some ToT.


Today EDGE met with Brazil as well, there could be an opportunity for all these countries to collaborate with eachother to develop technolgies.



https://www.wam.ae/en/details/1395303051459



I agree though the HAS-250 would be quite useful to replace older ant ship missiles if it is good enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Today EDGE met with Brazil as well, there could be an opportunity for all these countries to collaborate with eachother to develop technolgies.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wam.ae/en/details/1395303051459
> 
> 
> 
> I agree though the HAS-250 would be quite useful to replace older ant ship missiles if it is good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 848193


Good news. Maybe there is JV between Brazil Egypt and UAE. You have a news about ALAS missile because UAE and Serbia decided to cooperate with each other till this day nor EDGE showcased or Serbia mass produced it (I think because there is a serbian guy told me that there is a big chance that Serbia stopped the project). ALAS missile is very ambitious project and has a lot of potential to be like Spike ATGM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Good news. Maybe there is JV between Brazil Egypt and UAE. You have a news about ALAS missile because UAE and Serbia decided to cooperate with each other till this day nor EDGE showcased or Serbia mass produced it (I think because there is a serbian guy told me that there is a big chance that Serbia stopped the project). ALAS missile is very ambitious project and has a lot of potential to be like Spike ATGM.


Don't think UAE is focusing on the ALAS anymore, but I think Serbia is still working on it.










EDePro, Engine Development and Production


EDePro, Engine Development and Production. Propulsion systems solutions for solid propellant rockets, turbo jet-propelled UAV’s and missiles.




www.edepro.com





Also, check out this idea of using a Desert Sting on a rocket motor



https://edgesolutions4export.edgegroup.ae/media0911/halcon/DS25-GLER80.pdf


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Don't think UAE is focusing on the ALAS anymore, but I think Serbia is still working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDePro, Engine Development and Production
> 
> 
> EDePro, Engine Development and Production. Propulsion systems solutions for solid propellant rockets, turbo jet-propelled UAV’s and missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.edepro.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, check out this idea of using a Desert Sting on a rocket motor
> 
> 
> 
> https://edgesolutions4export.edgegroup.ae/media0911/halcon/DS25-GLER80.pdf


I mean there is a video where the Serbian army uses the Nimr vehicle. There is rumors that UAE put 300million$ on the table for cooperation of ALAS missile.






Why would UAE funds and interests on something that she wouldn't continue after.






What is the weapon mounted on this IFV/APC? (min: 1:24). Is it M2 Browning ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529905713476161539
@Gomig-21 I am 100% sure you will be angry about this deal hahaha. It seems like it was an old deal maybe before the revolutions etc... Don't tell me in a space of one week, Egypt signed two deal approximtely 3,300 billions $ on something that we already had like the TOW 2A missiles and those Chinooks helis.
What we are gonna do for the F-15 deal hahahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529905713476161539
> @Gomig-21 I am 100% sure you will be angry about this deal hahaha. It seems like it was an old deal maybe before the revolutions etc... Don't tell me in a space of one week, Egypt signed two deal approximtely 3,300 billions $ on something that we already had like the TOW 2A missiles and those Chinooks helis.
> What we are gonna do for the F-15 deal hahahaha



Well, yeah man hahaha you know me well, now. I certainly don't mind the choice and hope the whole current fleet of 19 Cs & Ds get all upgraded to the D model. They've needed more of these terrific transport helos for all the growing army and expansion that is happening. My problem is of course the cost. Each one of these Ds is about $32 million a piece which times by 23 comes up under $750 million. I understand of course that this package comes with training, associated equipment and technical support which still doesn't add up to another $1.6+ billion!? It's absolutely crazy. Oh, let's not forget the 5000 TOW-2A for another $700 million.

They've also signed the deal for the new 12 C-130Js for another $2.2 billion. And didn't they also request the refurbishing of the 43 EAF Apaches for another $2.3 billion (without the Long Bow)? It's crazy. So you have all this:

1) $2.3 billion for the Apaches refurbishing (2020)
2) $2.2 billion for the 12 C-130Js (Jan. 2022)
3) $2.6 billion for 23 CH-47D Chinooks (2022)
5) $700 million for 5000 TOW-2A (2022)
Total is almost $8 billion.

That's a lot to take out of an annual allowance of $1.3 billion and like you said, what does that do to the possible F-15 deal? How would they structure them under the Peace Vector Military Aid when they've already committed so much out of it that will take a decade or more to pay off.

It would seem like maybe the EAF told the US they weren't interested in the F-15 at all and will pursue the Su-35 but in return, they'll purchase all this other stuff, from the C-130s, to these Chinooks and TOWs etc.? We shall see, but the Chinooks and the C-130s are great choices, only super expensive.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, yeah man hahaha you know me well, now. I certainly don't mind the choice and hope the whole current fleet of 19 Cs & Ds get all upgraded to the D model. They've needed more of these terrific transport helos for all the growing army and expansion that is happening. My problem is of course the cost. Each one of these Ds is about $32 million a piece which times by 23 comes up under $750 million. I understand of course that this package comes with training, associated equipment and technical support which still doesn't add up to another $1.6+ billion!? It's absolutely crazy. Oh, let's not forget the 5000 TOW-2A for another $700 million.
> 
> They've also signed the deal for the new 12 C-130Js for another $2.2 billion. And didn't they also request the refurbishing of the 43 EAF Apaches for another $2.3 billion (without the Long Bow)? It's crazy. So you have all this:
> 
> 1) $2.3 billion for the Apaches refurbishing (2020)
> 2) $2.2 billion for the 12 C-130Js (Jan. 2022)
> 3) $2.6 billion for 23 CH-47D Chinooks (2022)
> 5) $700 million for 5000 TOW-2A (2022)
> Total is almost $8 billion.
> 
> That's a lot to take out of an annual allowance of $1.3 billion and like you said, what does that do to the possible F-15 deal? How would they structure them under the Peace Vector Military Aid when they've already committed so much out of it that will take a decade or more to pay off.
> 
> It would seem like maybe the EAF told the US they weren't interested in the F-15 at all and will pursue the Su-35 but in return, they'll purchase all this other stuff, from the C-130s, to these Chinooks and TOWs etc.? We shall see, but the Chinooks and the C-130s are great choices, only super expensive.


I don't think Egypt will give up the F-15 for stuff like the aircraft. Ya3ni you can't give a fucking 25 F-15 or whatever for some Chinooks C-130 TOW-2 missiles Apaches etc... You can give up the F-15 for SU-35 or either for upgrading all of your F-16 fleets with AIM-120 JDAMs AESA radar and other electronics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think Egypt will give up the F-15 for stuff like the aircraft. Ya3ni you can't give a fucking 25 F-15 or whatever for some Chinooks C-130 TOW-2 missiles Apaches etc... You can give up the F-15 for SU-35 or either for upgrading all of your F-16 fleets with AIM-120 JDAMs AESA radar and other electronics.



So you think they'll pay for the F-15s and all those missiles and JDAM kits etc.? Imagine what the cost of that will be! lmao Or will they use more aid money? They've already used up $8 billion of the aid money and they must've already committed a certain amount of $ for the Su-35s since they were almost all built. Either they placed a percentage of the $2.2 billion for the deposit on the Sukhois or half or whatever, but either way, they'll still be obligated to pay the entire amount for the fighters regardless if they accept them or cancel them. So that's a total of $10 billion just on these purchases. 

36 F-15QAs cost Qatar $6.2 billion. If Egypt has to pay for 24, it will be at least $4 billion and 40 jets (like many seem to think will be the number of aircraft) would be close to $8 billion lol! How will they pay for them; either from the aid money or from loans? That's why I'm thinking they might've passed on the F-15s and will go Su-35 since they already have invested in them and won't lose that money on top of paying an exorbitant amount for another couple of squadrons of F-15s and they've already purchased all this other stuff we mentioned.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> So you think they'll pay for the F-15s and all those missiles and JDAM kits etc.? Imagine what the cost of that will be! lmao Or will they use more aid money? They've already used up $8 billion of the aid money and they must've already committed a certain amount of $ for the Su-35s since they were almost all built. Either they placed a percentage of the $2.2 billion for the deposit on the Sukhois or half or whatever, but either way, they'll still be obligated to pay the entire amount for the fighters regardless if they accept them or cancel them. So that's a total of $10 billion just on these purchases.
> 
> 36 F-15QAs cost Qatar $6.2 billion. If Egypt has to pay for 24, it will be at least $4 billion and 40 jets (like many seem to think will be the number of aircraft) would be close to $8 billion lol! How will they pay for them; either from the aid money or from loans? That's why I'm thinking they might've passed on the F-15s and will go Su-35 since they already have invested in them and won't lose that money on top of paying an exorbitant amount for another couple of squadrons of F-15s and they've already purchased all this other stuff we mentioned.


For me I think all those 8 billions were previous deals that we didn't get in time for certain reasons. I am still thinking that Egypt is sticked with the F-15 deal. For me, having SU-35 is just a dream that will be never fulfilled. Ya3ni General Mckenzi said Egypt will get the F-15. So he is 100% certain. Plus he isn't just a small representative of USArF but the commander of CENTCOM. So for me we must forget about the SU-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Today EDGE met with Brazil as well, there could be an opportunity for all these countries to collaborate with eachother to develop technolgies.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wam.ae/en/details/1395303051459
> 
> 
> 
> I agree though the HAS-250 would be quite useful to replace older ant ship missiles if it is good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 848193


The same delegation was in Morocco apparently two days prior to their visit to Egypt..AND Brazil is already doing good business and ToT with KSA..mostly their MLRS with its rockets of all types and calibers.. also that Turbo Engine you all saw..



Ghostkiller said:


> I mean there is a video where the Serbian army uses the Nimr vehicle. There is rumors that UAE put 300million$ on the table for cooperation of ALAS missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would UAE funds and interests on something that she wouldn't continue after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the weapon mounted on this IFV/APC? (min: 1:24). Is it M2 Browning ?


I remember this machine gun is made in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> I remember this machine gun is made in Egypt..


or it is the anti drone rifle?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> For me I think all those 8 billions were previous deals that we didn't get in time for certain reasons. I am still thinking that Egypt is sticked with the F-15 deal. For me, having SU-35 is just a dream that will be never fulfilled. Ya3ni General Mckenzi said Egypt will get the F-15. So he is 100% certain. Plus he isn't just a small representative of USArF but the commander of CENTCOM. So for me we must forget about the SU-35.


Bro..General Mckenzi is the ex-commander of CENTCOM.. he made that speech just one week before retiring..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Bro.General Mckenzi is the ex-commander of CENTCOM.. he made that speech just one week before retiring..


But still he will not say with certainty. He would say "maybe we will supply them the F-15". Plus it takes too long to get them" means either the negotation during and after SU-35 or either because we asked them since Sadat.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> For me I think all those 8 billions were previous deals that we didn't get in time for certain reasons. I am still thinking that Egypt is sticked with the F-15 deal. For me, having SU-35 is just a dream that will be never fulfilled. Ya3ni General Mckenzi said Egypt will get the F-15. So he is 100% certain. Plus he isn't just a small representative of USArF but the commander of CENTCOM. So for me we must forget about the SU-35.



That's what I've been saying since the day McKenzie made the announcement and it was all over Twitter. I said the Su-35 is out without a doubt. 












Still, there are some major obstacles in the way - the first one is where the money will come from. Equally as important is the inclusion of the AIM-120 is a MUST! And that could also kill the deal.
F-16 upgrades? All this stuff they just bought? Plus losing the money they already paid Russia?
A lot needs to happen in Egypt's favor for the F-15 to happen alsol.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

A very good deal for Egypt, equipment of the level and number is excellent, congratulations..

Since 1981, the old ones are working.. That is, forty years of service.. very reliable..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's what I've been saying since the day McKenzie made the announcement and it was all over Twitter. I said the Su-35 is out without a doubt.
> 
> View attachment 848236
> 
> 
> 
> Still, there are some major obstacles in the way - the first one is where the money will come from. Equally as important is the inclusion of the AIM-120 is a MUST! And that could also kill the deal.
> F-16 upgrades? All this stuff they just bought? Plus losing the money they already paid Russia?
> A lot needs to happen in Egypt's favor for the F-15 to happen alsol.


The stranger thing is that USA is keeping accepting a lot of deals. Fa akeed we already bought it. I remember the youtuber MILITARY SQUARES said that there is a lot of deals that Egypt still didn't get from USA due to delay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

https://****/bmpd_cast/11881


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> https://****/bmpd_cast/11881


We cant see the link or the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Gomig-21 oh hell no, im tired of seeing that same lame orange colored scheme, I want some real camo on all our aircraft. Enough of that boring scheme 🙄

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

9237


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The stranger thing is that USA is keeping accepting a lot of deals. Fa akeed we already bought it. I remember the youtuber MILITARY SQUARES said that there is a lot of deals that Egypt still didn't get from USA due to delay.



Remember in one of @sami_1 's great posts full of neat information when he mentioned that the EAF had vehemently rejected the F-15 from the US? Then there were other posts by other members who mentioned that the US didn't even mention the AIM-120 and that it was off the table completely!? That would suck beyond belief if they EVER accept that old bird without any AMRAAMs. The uncertainty is really profound lol.

But I do maintain agreement with you that McKenzie's saying what he said the way he said implied that it was a done deal. Passing the senate is a separate issue, of course, but they must have agreed on all the equipment with McKenzie since everything, including the weapons would need the senate's approval.


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Gomig-21 oh hell no, im tired of seeing that same lame orange colored scheme, I want some real camo on all our aircraft. Enough of that boring scheme 🙄



I know, bro lol. I will take a 20 lbs sledgehammer to my own forehead if they put those orange markings on them. Then I will kill myself if they accept them without AMRAAMs. That will be the end of the end or everything lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I know, bro lol. I will take a 20 lbs sledgehammer to my own forehead if they put those orange markings on them. Then I will kill myself if they accept them without AMRAAMs. That will be the end of the end or everything lmao.


It would be a shame

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

The American Forbes magazine talks about American conditions for Egypt to obtain the American fighter..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 848369


@joker87 any new military deal about F-15 or anything else?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> @joker87 any new military deal about F-15 or anything else?


So far negotiations, and it is possible to agree to them without conditions as well, after deals that exceed $6 billion in the first half of this year
And for the record, these deals were only postponed and not new due to the cold relations with America


----------



## Abid123

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC , check this out: Top 20 militaries in the world. Pakistan at #10 Egypt at #13 and other interesting positions.


That is actually 2021 ranking. They are using globalfirepower. In 2022 Pakistan is 9 and Egypt is 12. 






2023 Military Strength Ranking


Ranking the nations of the world based on current available firepower.



www.globalfirepower.com





Egypt used to be 9 in 2020 ranking. According to the website Egypt's lack of destroyers and aerial tankers gives Egypt a lower ranking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Abid123 said:


> That is actually 2021 ranking. They are using globalfirepower. In 2022 Pakistan is 9 and Egypt is 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 Military Strength Ranking
> 
> 
> Ranking the nations of the world based on current available firepower.
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalfirepower.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt used to be 9 in 2020 ranking. According to the website Egypt's lack of destroyers and aerial tankers gives Egypt a lower ranking.


Egypt doesn't need of destroyers. No one in the Middle East has a destroyer. But we need a tanker that it is a certainty. Egypt is negotiating with France for A330 MRTT. 


joker87 said:


> So far negotiations, and it is possible to agree to them without conditions as well, after deals that exceed $6 billion in the first half of this year
> And for the record, these deals were only postponed and not new due to the cold relations with America


@Gomig-21 Like I told you those deals were postponed for certain reasons. I don't think in less than one year Egypt contracted more than 5 deal with USA unless they were old and saw the light this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @joker87 any new military deal about F-15 or anything else?



There's only rumors and opinions floating around. This thing is so hush-hush it's bringing us back to the old days.

But looking at that new pic of the Su-35, notice the leading edge of the horizontal stabilizer and how it's just bare metal? Probably titanium just like the same metal around the gunport. I couldn't find any literature on why they keep that front half in bare metal and paint the trailing half only, but then it dawned on me - because the H-stabs are below the level of the wing, they take the brunt of the rocket fire blasting off of whatever missiles are being fired from under wing pylons, especially the inner one closest to the fuselage.

Interesting how you don't see that, though, on any other fighter. Here it's more visible in this pic.
Bare titanium metal on the leading half so that the heat and rocket fire blasted off of missiles and guided rockets etc. don't burn off the paint or affect the horizontal stabilizer in any way.






Here you can see the shiny titanium metal also directly in front of the gunport right below the cockpit and directly behind the 08 serial #.






You can see on other aircraft such as the F-16s, Eurofighter Typhoon and even Rafale where both, the gunports and flare dispensers pop out with a serious amount of heat leaving behind burnt and soot marks on the fuselage. This is a great way to protect those vulnerable surfaces that are directly in the line of fire.








The SC said:


> The Italian company Leonardo conducts pre-delivery trials of the AW149 helicopter of the Egyptian Air Force..
> 
> View attachment 847084



I just found out that this Leonardo contract for the 23 AW-149s & AW-189s was one of two proposed tenders for the EAF. The other was actually from Airbus for the NH-90 Marine helicopter, but for some reason (probably cost is my guess as well as souring relations with France at the time) they ended up accepting the Italian offer for the AWs. So I think it's safe to assume they will be using quite a few of these on the Mistrals as well as the FREMMs and Corvettes. Great utility, transport and intelligent surveillance/recon & search and rescue helo.

Too bad our friend @Abu Sulayman didn't answer my tag to give us more info on these things. The man is from Canada and works with newly built helicopters and one of his jobs is to go out on their first maiden flights after coming off the assembly line and taking notes on all the items that need to either be adjusted, fixed or replaced as well as check all systems to see if their working properly etc. Definitely a cool job!

But it is interesting that they did have somewhat of an interest in the NH90. That would've been nice to see in the EN but I'm sure it was much more expensive than the Agusta Westlands.



Abid123 said:


> That is actually 2021 ranking. They are using globalfirepower. In 2022 Pakistan is 9 and Egypt is 12.



It said 2022 right on the top front page IIRC. And I don't look at that in any competitive way, just interesting to see their rankings and the way they list them. They actually had the EAF list of fighters completely wrong, so there are some questionable discrepancies. Egypt was ahead of Pakistan a few years ago, but Pakistan has moved up rapidly in the last couple of years.



Abid123 said:


> Egypt used to be 9 in 2020 ranking. According to the website Egypt's lack of destroyers and aerial tankers gives Egypt a lower ranking.



Funny because Egypt still didn't have destroyers in 2020 yet it ranked higher lol. It only increased its number of frigates and corvettes since then and its ranking still fell by one which is weird.

Frigates & corvettes are really the product of most navies preferring medium-sized ships that are less expensive to build and operate and by arming them more, they can serve as destroyers and easily ship blue waters.

We might see larger frigates in the EN in the future such as the German-built F124 which is classified as a frigate but it might as well be a destroyer with its size and destructive armament.

Even Pakistan's newly acquired Chinese ships are frigates. I think you will be seeing that trend a lot more. Is the Pakistan Navy still operating the Brooke & Garcia class destroyers from the 80s?



Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt doesn't need of destroyers. No one in the Middle East has a destroyer. But we need a tanker that it is a certainty. Egypt is negotiating with France for A330 MRTT.



Yep, destroyers weren't needed at the time of purchasing the FREMMs and Corvettes but might be part of the EN's "blue water navy" expansion it's planning with the possible larger aircraft carrier and submarines. In the meantime, the frigates and FREMMs were much more feasible for fleet escorts for the Mistrals and all-purpose maritime duties.

I know they were in discussion with France on the A330 MRTTs and the military satellite, but did they actually sign a contract for the tankers?



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 Like I told you those deals were postponed for certain reasons. I don't think in less than one year Egypt contracted more than 5 deal with USA unless they were old and saw the light this year.



Why? Just because @joker87 says it doesn't mean anything LOL!  Just kidding. No it makes sense and evident by seeing that the $1.3 billion a year had not really been spent at all in most of the last 10 years or so. That probably added up to a lot of scratch. Still, they need to spend it well even if it's aid $ and bargain the heII out of the Americans!

Check out this new pic I found of an EAF F-16 and the closeup shot. Looks better on full screen.






A few more, wow!











This is why they could use the JDAM kits, to add precision bombing capabilities to their large stock of these Mk84s, as well as their Mk82s & 83s.






EAF C-130 cockpit during a transport flight.






EAF Apaches in the middle of a sand storm.






@ARCH٤R , a bit of an older pic but a lineup of F-4 turds lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> There's only rumors and opinions floating around. This thing is so hush-hush it's bringing us back to the old days.
> 
> But looking at that new pic of the Su-35, notice the leading edge of the horizontal stabilizer and how it's just bare metal? Probably titanium just like the same metal around the gunport. I couldn't find any literature on why they keep that front half in bare metal and paint the trailing half only, but then it dawned on me - because the H-stabs are below the level of the wing, they take the brunt of the rocket fire blasting off of whatever missiles are being fired from under wing pylons, especially the inner one closest to the fuselage.
> 
> Interesting how you don't see that, though, on any other fighter. Here it's more visible in this pic.
> Bare titanium metal on the leading half so that the heat and rocket fire blasted off of missiles and guided rockets etc. don't burn off the paint or affect the horizontal stabilizer in any way.
> 
> View attachment 848439
> 
> 
> Here you can see the shiny titanium metal also directly in front of the gunport right below the cockpit and directly behind the 08 serial #.
> 
> View attachment 848441
> 
> 
> You can see on other aircraft such as the F-16s, Eurofighter Typhoon and even Rafale where both, the gunports and flare dispensers pop out with a serious amount of heat leaving behind burnt and soot marks on the fuselage. This is a great way to protect those vulnerable surfaces that are directly in the line of fire.
> 
> View attachment 848442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that this Leonardo contract for the 23 AW-149s & AW-189s was one of two proposed tenders for the EAF. The other was actually from Airbus for the NH-90 Marine helicopter, but for some reason (probably cost is my guess as well as souring relations with France at the time) they ended up accepting the Italian offer for the AWs. So I think it's safe to assume they will be using quite a few of these on the Mistrals as well as the FREMMs and Corvettes. Great utility, transport and intelligent surveillance/recon & search and rescue helo.
> 
> Too bad our friend @Abu Sulayman didn't answer my tag to give us more info on these things. The man is from Canada and works with newly built helicopters and one of his jobs is to go out on their first maiden flights after coming off the assembly line and taking notes on all the items that need to either be adjusted, fixed or replaced as well as check all systems to see if their working properly etc. Definitely a cool job!
> 
> But it is interesting that they did have somewhat of an interest in the NH90. That would've been nice to see in the EN but I'm sure it was much more expensive than the Agusta Westlands.
> 
> 
> 
> It said 2022 right on the top front page IIRC. And I don't look at that in any competitive way, just interesting to see their rankings and the way they list them. They actually had the EAF list of fighters completely wrong, so there are some questionable discrepancies. Egypt was ahead of Pakistan a few years ago, but Pakistan has moved up rapidly in the last couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny because Egypt still didn't have destroyers in 2020 yet it ranked higher lol. It only increased its number of frigates and corvettes since then and its ranking still fell by one which is weird.
> 
> Frigates & corvettes are really the product of most navies preferring medium-sized ships that are less expensive to build and operate and by arming them more, they can serve as destroyers and easily ship blue waters.
> 
> We might see larger frigates in the EN in the future such as the German-built F124 which is classified as a frigate but it might as well be a destroyer with its size and destructive armament.
> 
> Even Pakistan's newly acquired Chinese ships are frigates. I think you will be seeing that trend a lot more. Is the Pakistan Navy still operating the Brooke & Garcia class destroyers from the 80s?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, destroyers weren't needed at the time of purchasing the FREMMs and Corvettes but might be part of the EN's "blue water navy" expansion it's planning with the possible larger aircraft carrier and submarines. In the meantime, the frigates and FREMMs were much more feasible for fleet escorts for the Mistrals and all-purpose maritime duties.
> 
> I know they were in discussion with France on the A330 MRTTs and the military satellite, but did they actually sign a contract for the tankers?
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Just because @joker87 says it doesn't mean anything LOL!  Just kidding. No it makes sense and evident by seeing that the $1.3 billion a year had not really been spent at all in most of the last 10 years or so. That probably added up to a lot of scratch. Still, they need to spend it well even if it's aid $ and bargain the heII out of the Americans!
> 
> Check out this new pic I found of an EAF F-16 and the closeup shot. Looks better on full screen.
> 
> View attachment 848450
> 
> 
> A few more, wow!
> 
> View attachment 848460
> 
> 
> View attachment 848451
> 
> 
> This is why they could use the JDAM kits, to add precision bombing capabilities to their large stock of these Mk84s, as well as their Mk82s & 83s.
> 
> View attachment 848452
> 
> 
> EAF C-130 cockpit during a transport flight.
> 
> View attachment 848453
> 
> 
> EAF Apaches in the middle of a sand storm.
> 
> View attachment 848454
> 
> 
> @ARCH٤R , a bit of an older pic but a lineup of F-4 turds lol.
> 
> View attachment 848455


If the F-4s are still operating then we must replace them. They are obsolete in modern wafare. And I am sure EAF didn't upgrade them to modern standard where we can use them like MIG-21 for India and F-4 for Turkey despite being obsolete hahaha. We must replace them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The French deal, 5.4 billion euros, went into effect
30 Rafale
2 tankers refuel Marty
1 Spy satellite and good communications 2


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> The French deal, 5.4 billion euros, went into effect
> 30 Rafale
> 2 tankers refuel Marty
> 1 Spy satellite and good communications 2


I want to know how do you get those infos hahaha?


----------



## The SC

Abid123 said:


> That is actually 2021 ranking. They are using globalfirepower. In 2022 Pakistan is 9 and Egypt is 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2023 Military Strength Ranking
> 
> 
> Ranking the nations of the world based on current available firepower.
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalfirepower.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt used to be 9 in 2020 ranking. According to the website Egypt's lack of destroyers and aerial tankers gives Egypt a lower ranking.


Well..nukes count too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThunderCat

The SC said:


> Well..nukes count too..



Not sure if they count in conventional warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Saudis may want to use Egyptian steel for their armored vehicles which is good news for the region.



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59684-saudi-sami-and-investments-in-egyptian-military-metallurgy

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Saudis may want to use Egyptian steel for their armored vehicles which is good news for the region.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59684-saudi-sami-and-investments-in-egyptian-military-metallurgy


I am sure if the steel is good for their armored vehicles then they will order more. Order more--> more country like Jordan UAE etc... will try them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller 
Pretty sure halcon could develop a missile like the ALAS if they tried, the subsystems needed are already going to be used in vehicle launched drones such as the Hunter-10 and Hunter-5 which both have a man in the loop capability of 30km.

Man in the loop means a operator looks through a camera located in the nose of the drone and directs its path.



Gomig-21 said:


> I know, bro lol. I will take a 20 lbs sledgehammer to my own forehead if they put those orange markings on them. Then I will kill myself if they accept them without AMRAAMs. That will be the end of the end or everything lmao.


You see an EAF F-15EX with AIM-7 Sparrows, now that would be extremely sad. 

Borderline treason sad

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> Pretty sure halcon could develop a missile like the ALAS if they tried, the subsystems needed are already going to be used in vehicle launched drones such as the Hunter-10 and Hunter-5 which both have a man in the loop capability of 30km.
> 
> Man in the loop means a operator looks through a camera located in the nose of the drone and directs its path.


I am pretty sure that UAE is developing something like MMP, Umtas (Turkey), Spike missiles. Till now they showed anti armored vehicles launched from the air (Desert Sting i dont remember other hahaha remind me if there is other). Plus UAE decided to cooperate with Serbia so why would the UAE invest on something that they wouldn't produce or buy it after all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> 🤔?



That is a suicide or kamikaze drone. That's the launcher with the skinny front legs. Typical launcher canister for most makes of kamikaze drones just like the one in the video that @Philip the Arab posted of the Russian one decimating those Ukrainian soldiers. These things are super deadly as we're witnessing in this current war and no target discrimination whatsoever. You can hit and destroy any land and probably smaller sea targets.























Philip the Arab said:


> You see an EAF F-15EX with AIM-7 Sparrows, now that would be extremely sad.
> 
> Borderline treason sad



I'm telling you, bro. It will be a disaster of epic proportions. But they can't allow that, can they? There is no way they could possibly allow that to happen. And frankly, we shouldn't even worry about it and be 100% confident that after all the years without AMRAAMs that the EAF would put its foot down and make the US provide those weapons. On top of also getting the MICAs and R-77s, we shouldn't worry about one bit. 

BTW, where has @Hydration been? Enta fenak ya m3alem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That is a suicide or kamikaze drone. That's the launcher with the skinny front legs. Typical launcher canister for most makes of kamikaze drones just like the one in the video that @Philip the Arab posted of the Russian one decimating those Ukrainian soldiers. These things are super deadly as we're witnessing in this current war and no target discrimination whatsoever. You can hit and destroy any land and probably smaller sea targets.
> 
> View attachment 848552
> 
> 
> View attachment 848550
> 
> 
> View attachment 848551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, bro. It will be a disaster of epic proportions. But they can't allow that, can they? There is no way they could possibly allow that to happen. And frankly, we shouldn't even worry about it and be 100% confident that after all the years without AMRAAMs that the EAF would put its foot down and make the US provide those weapons. On top of also getting the MICAs and R-77s, we shouldn't worry about one bit.
> 
> BTW, where has @Hydration been? Enta fenak ya m3alem?


You have the name of this kamikaze drone? Who uses? the SOF or the infantry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> You have the name of this kamikaze drone? Who uses? the SOF or the infantry?


Pic looks a bit old don't you think?

At first I thought it may be a Halcon loitering munition but the bipod is completely wrong so its not it.






Cant be the uvision ones because its Israeli.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Pic looks a bit old don't you think?



Yes! I was just going to say that, just by looking at the soldier's uniform you can tell this goes back a while which makes it even more interesting that the EGY army was operating those things back whenever this was, mid-90's? 



Ghostkiller said:


> You have the name of this kamikaze drone? Who uses? the SOF or the infantry?



Probably some Czechoslovakian  model just kidding. I have no idea and I assume it's probably used by whomever formed the sagger battalions in the October War who performed incredibly well and destroyed hundreds of enemy tanks. And those were wire guided ATGMs of the first kind ever used in warfare. Anti-tank infantry units as well as Sa'aka and even paras and navy SOF. I don't think it would or should be limited to any single particular group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller 
About the large scopes you were talking about. 

PVS-4 is quite large of a scope and dated but AIO produces it locally which is why we see it.


I noticed the Type 63 MLRS is still in service which is unfortunate, hopefully it is replaced soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

AIO full brochure here






catalogue A-E.pdf







qrcodes.pro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Nuova commessa per Leonardo in Egitto?


Secondo le fonti vicine al Cairo, i quattro aerei ATR 72MP di Leonardo aiuteranno la Marina d'Egitto a pattugliare le acque territoriali



www.startmag.it


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> Nuova commessa per Leonardo in Egitto?
> 
> 
> Secondo le fonti vicine al Cairo, i quattro aerei ATR 72MP di Leonardo aiuteranno la Marina d'Egitto a pattugliare le acque territoriali
> 
> 
> 
> www.startmag.it


The question is Italy ready to give us the aircraft despite Giulio Regeni isn't finished? The odd thing is why would Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) negotiate the deal when Leonardo will not give us ToT? Usually it is MoD who negotiate those deals and not the MoMP


----------



## Gomig-21

The 3 things that really get me from that lousy article:

_"From Rome they expect the agreement not to face difficult obstacles when it is approved by the Italian parliament for two reasons."_

Really? After offering Egypt one of the largest megal deals in Italian history which included:

6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini
24 M-346 trainer jets
20 Falaj II OPV
1 Military Satellite
AND 24 EUROFIGHTER TYPHOON JETS (remember this one for the 3rd point coming up.)

Now 3 maritime ISR aircraft shouldn't face any issues? lmao.

_"First, Italy has pressured the government of Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi to take a more proactive role in hermetically sealing its maritime borders that has seen an increase in the influx of human trafficking and illegal immigration over the past two years."_

"_hermetically sealing _"? LMFAO! Hermetically sealing the border?!?! Are these people for real? What is it a hospital border or some kind of plague containment?! Unbelievable.

First of all, there is no influx of human trafficking and illegal immigration coming from the northern Egyptian maritime border those liars. Second, all that is happening from the LIBYAN coast, not the Egyptian one. So they can take that false claim and stick it. The nerve of these people.

_"Second, the agreement does not include any advanced transfer of offensive military applications that could raise the concerns of other regional countries."_

So now suddenly it's an issue when they had offered 24 Eurofighter Typhoons with all their associated weapons and those weren't offensive weapons?! lol, suddenly it's a concern? And who are these "_regional countries_"? There's only one that is scared crapless of Egypt and we know which one that is, so where are all the "others" since they wrote that in plural form? Wlad el kalb el m3araseen el lebaw dol. 

Besides, "ISR" or surveillance aircraft of ANY KIND are NEVER considered "offensive weapons" in the first place, so why even make that a stipulation? Or even bring it up in the first place?!

Egypt should immediately back out of this deal and move on. That's what they did with France and practically ended the entire relationship with the French after Macron started yapping BS about "human rights" and all that rubbish. Then he backtracked and since has never uttered those shameful words again. But that ended all the agreements for the 12 additional Rafales and any future Gowind ToT and especially ended any further FREMM purchases.

The hell with the Italians and these aircraft, just finish the FREMM Bergamini deal and get the remaining ships and be done with them. Plenty of other excellent maritime surveillance aircraft out there to choose from.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> 50
> 
> Honestly I will trust him than anybody else.



Definitely some great opportunities in this possible venture with Brazil. They did already sign an agreement for military cooperation, just I don't think we're privy to the details of that deal. But if it does involve the particular items this fella discussed in this video, I'm with him 100% on every single one except the Super Tucano. We've already built just about 150 Tucano trainers back in the 80s of which 54 were for Egypt and the other 100 or so were specifically built and delivered to Iraq. But good luck finding any pictures of these in the EAF. Almost impossible.






So I really don't see any benefit in taking on the Super Tucano for what it brings in terms of ToT or in application since the EAF already has the Tractor and other very similar options. There just doesn't seem to be any beneficial application to that aircraft ToT. They need to get find a fighter to achieve this task with. Get the experience of that is much more beneficial that a lightweight prop trainer/attack aircraft.

The rest of the options he mentioned are absolutely perfect, especially the Embraer EMB-145/RS AEW&C. He mentions the radar on that is a pulse doppler but that is incorrect. It's actually the SAAB Erieye AESA radar which does present a problem in that it's obviously a Swedish Zionist built radar and they don't like selling us anything for obvious reasons. They claim it's because we aren't a democracy loool, but we all know why that Swede ZIONIST government doesn't wish to have us as a military customer whatsoever. So maybe Egypt and Brazil can get creative and built their own AESA radar to mount on that terrific aircraft and supplement the current fleet of 8 E-2C Hawkeyes soon to be upgraded to Ds. That would be a very well spent endeavor to get into.






The other one is the Brazilian MTC-300 Matador cruise missile is a no-brainer. He does claim its range to be somewhere between 500 to 1000 kilometers but we all know that will never fly because of ITAR regulation which stipulate any sale of any weapon cannot exceed 300 km. So that is pretty much the listed range for that missile. Now unless one can build their own indigenous CM, they can make its range anything they please. Just you can't sell them to other countries over 300km. So this is a great endeavor that could very well lead to an indigenous CM although I don't know what has taken Egypt this long to get into this field and produce its own with a 1000 km range and a deadly warhead? This should've been on the agenda a long time ago right alongside all the UAV/UCAVs they've been building.






The Embraer KC-390 cargo/transport/AWACs/ISR AND tanker lol aircraft is also a no-brainer. The versatility of that aircraft is crazy which is why I described it the way I did. But building those jet engines for that aircraft would be a great opportunity. And ever since they haven't been able to purchase the A400M from Airbus for whatever reason...............






..............it might be an omen in disguise since it really doesn't offer that much more than what the current fleet of EAF's C-130s, plus C-295 AND An-74s. So pulling a jet engine cargo of that capability and flexibility would be a very smart and workable option.











those jet engines and that entire cargo air frame would be priceless as far as experience is concerned.






And of course the ASTROS MLRS goes without saying! 






The only thing the EGY military will have to be apprehensive about while working with the Brazilians is their affinity for the Jewish state. They do have several military pacts with it and security will have to be a huge priority, Other than that, the only one I don't like out of his list is the Super Tucano which I see no benefit from at all. What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530964294552133633


----------



## Gomig-21

Check it out, fellas; pause it @ minute 3:19 when the commander shakes the pilot's hand after coming out of the F-16D block 52 and take a look at the sparrow missile to his right. It's our old friend the modified guy.

@ minute 0:19 are the standard Sparrows with the white heads.






Some pics.














I don't think I have seen this particular pic of Su-35SE.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

So it is modified yes or no the missile in 3:19?

@Gomig-21 Like I told you the SU-75 will share the same fate as SU-57. Russia announced that they will produce SU-75 in 2027 and not in 2025. Sadly, I was very excited for the SU-75.








Due to western sanctions, Sukhoi Su-75 Checkmate fighter delays production


The head of Rostec, Sergey Chemezov, informed during a meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin on Tuesday (18) that the Su-75 Checkmate advanced fighter w




www.aviacionline.com


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> So it is modified yes or no the missile in 3:19?



Obviously it is, right? That's why I referred you to the other time where a different F-16 was taking off and it had the regular Sparrows on it with the white heads. This one is clearly modified with some type of seeker head but no one knows much more about it.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 Like I told you the SU-75 will the same fate as SU-57. Russia announced that they will produce SU-75 in 2027 and not in 2025. Sadly, I was very excited for the SU-75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to western sanctions, Sukhoi Su-75 Checkmate fighter delays production
> 
> 
> The head of Rostec, Sergey Chemezov, informed during a meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin on Tuesday (18) that the Su-75 Checkmate advanced fighter w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aviacionline.com



Yeah bro, but I wasn't talking about the Su-75. I said the Su-57 which is on its 6th production platform now and they're waiting for either something to complete the engines or they're waiting for the Su-57M to be completed and then they're supposedly going to up production. I'm mostly interested in seeing the Su-57 in the EAF than the 75. The latter still has a long way to go and the former has already been through all the necessary testing and then some. It will also give them more of a reason to skip the Su-35 for now.

Speaking of Su-35, from just a couple of weeks ago.

Suspected collapse of Su-35 deal sees US agree Egyptian F-15 order​18th March 2022 - 10:14 GMT | by Tim Martin in Belfast






Suspected collapse of Su-35 deal sees US agree Egyptian F-15 order | Shephard


Egypt looks set to acquire F-15 Advanced Eagle fighter jets as the Su-35 may be out of the picture.



www.shephardmedia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Obviously it is, right? That's why I referred you to the other time where a different F-16 was taking off and it had the regular Sparrows on it with the white heads. This one is clearly modified with some type of seeker head but no one knows much more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah bro, but I wasn't talking about the Su-75. I said the Su-57 which is on its 6th production platform now and they're waiting for either something to complete the engines or they're waiting for the Su-57M to be completed and then they're supposedly going to up production. I'm mostly interested in seeing the Su-57 in the EAF than the 75. The latter still has a long way to go and the former has already been through all the necessary testing and then some. It will also give them more of a reason to skip the Su-35 for now.
> 
> Speaking of Su-35, from just a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Suspected collapse of Su-35 deal sees US agree Egyptian F-15 order​18th March 2022 - 10:14 GMT | by Tim Martin in Belfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suspected collapse of Su-35 deal sees US agree Egyptian F-15 order | Shephard
> 
> 
> Egypt looks set to acquire F-15 Advanced Eagle fighter jets as the Su-35 may be out of the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> www.shephardmedia.com


Is F-15 Advanced Eagle an advanced variant or something shitty like F-15C etc..?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> So it is modified yes or no the missile in 3:19?
> 
> @Gomig-21 Like I told you the SU-75 will share the same fate as SU-57. Russia announced that they will produce SU-75 in 2027 and not in 2025. Sadly, I was very excited for the SU-75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to western sanctions, Sukhoi Su-75 Checkmate fighter delays production
> 
> 
> The head of Rostec, Sergey Chemezov, informed during a meeting with Russian President Vladimir Putin on Tuesday (18) that the Su-75 Checkmate advanced fighter w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aviacionline.com


First flight 2025 and serial production in 2027..


----------



## airmarshal

So will USA now provide BVR missiles with F-15 deal?


----------



## Ghostkiller

airmarshal said:


> So will USA now provide BVR missiles with F-15 deal?


Logically yes. An F-15 can't work without AIM-120 missiles. But we don't have any news about the deal only what Gen Mckenzie said about the deal. Honestly I trust our army for this deal and will not do the same mistakes as our previous ones (during Mubarak era). That's why our president turned to Russia and France and Germany for buying aircrafts and weapons that USA didn't want to give us.


----------



## The SC

Just WOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Just WOW


Honestly I don't believe in this deal because in the report he said Ministry of Military Production are negociating why are the MOMP doing the deal when it is must be with MoD. Something is wrong about. Unless they give us ToT which is impossible ofc. Plus we are still in "tensions" with Italy because Giulio Regeni's case


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I don't believe in this deal because in the report he said Ministry of Military Production are negociating why are the MOMP doing the deal when it is must be with MoD. Something is wrong about. Unless they give us ToT which is impossible ofc. Plus we are still in "tensions" with Italy because Giulio Regeni's case


If the "tensions" with Italy because Giulio Regeni's case were real.. you wouldn't have seen the Berghamini in the EN already.. period.. and for sure there will be ToT in this new deal.. even small.. but sophisticated..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> If the "tensions" with Italy because Giulio Regeni's case.. you wouldn't have seen the Berghamini in the EN already.. period.. and for sure there will be ToT even small.. but sophisticated..


Or maybe the Berghamini in Italy was a close in the contract to be armed. I guess we will never know. 
For you what is the % of getting ATR-72MP. For me it is 5%


----------



## airmarshal

I wonder how Egypt can buy such high tech weapons? Doesn't Israel feel threatened?

Egypt is the most capable army in the Arab world. They have proved this in wars against Israel. If you look at Middle East post 9/11, you'll see all Israel potential enemies have been destroyed in the name of 'war against terror'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Or maybe the Berghamini in Italy was a close in the contract to be armed. I guess we will never know.
> For you what is the % of getting ATR-72MP. For me it is 5%


75%.. and if Egypt really pushes for it.. 95%+


----------



## The SC

airmarshal said:


> I wonder how Egypt can buy such high tech weapons? Doesn't Israel feel threatened?
> 
> Egypt is the most capable army in the Arab world. They have proved this in wars against Israel. If you look at Middle East post 9/11, you'll see all Israel potential enemies have been destroyed in the name of 'war against terror'.


Destroyed is a big word.. might be valuable 20 years ago when there was a US+ 45 allies _mainly NATO_ war against Iraq and Syria ( libya never really counted more than supplying some more weapons..and Yemen was always at war with itself).. Today Iraq can field a huge ground armed forces and Syria still has a huge tank force and artillery.. combined with other Arab air forces they can still be very potent armed forces..

Egypt can buy these weapons.. because Usrael has ordered the Poseidon P-8 from the US.. and it will most certainly get it.. Egypt is always looking for strategic balance with Usrael.. And although there is a relatively good peace between the two.. you just never know!


----------



## Ghostkiller

airmarshal said:


> I wonder how Egypt can buy such high tech weapons? Doesn't Israel feel threatened?
> 
> Egypt is the most capable army in the Arab world. They have proved this in wars against Israel. If you look at Middle East post 9/11, you'll see all Israel potential enemies have been destroyed in the name of 'war against terror'.


Egypt is buying because we have to modernize our army after more than 20 years of neglection by our previous president Hosni Mubarak. He did that because he didn't want to make USA angry. First our M-109 Howitzer is old so we need to buy new ones. The navy had very old equipments like Romeo-class submarine etc... And our Air Force had only downgraded F-16s with only AIM-7 Sparrow as our BVR missile, F-4 phantom,Mirage 2K and some old MIG-21 and J-7 who were still operation. Since our president came to power, he wanted to modernize our military and to step away from american influence who doesn't give advanced weapons because QME (Israel). So he decided to buy multiple sources like Germany for the navy, Russia for the MIG-29 and maybe the SU-35 and missiles like Iskander, France for the Rafales Fremm, Italy with M-346 advanced trainer aircraft, China with ballistic missiles, cruise missile and UAV/UCAV.

@Gomig-21 why no one is talking about Operation Badr which is one of the most hardest operations in the 20th century. The western media and hsitorians always talk about Operation Focus which is to be fair one of the best well executed operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 why no one is talking about Operation Badr which is one of the most hardest operations in the 20th century. The western media and hsitorians always talk about Operation Focus which is to be fair one of the best well executed operation.



We've discussed Operation Badr ad nauseum on this forum, and I have on others for 20+ years. @The SC has opened countless threads on the October War and different aspects of it. What we haven't really discussed is the air battle of Al Mansoura. We have, just not in much detail. Try the search function although it doesn't usually work very well for me, but you might get lucky and run into those threads. 

Saw this today and it's interesting the emotions any one of these pics conjures into some people because they then think because it's a new pic that means they're still building them and that the Su-35 contract hasn't been cancelled. But neither has it been fully approved either and people sill think that 5 of these aircraft have already been delivered. They'll definitely need to change the radars first as well as deny the F-15s;







Nice pic of an AA refueling training mission with a French Airbus A330 MRTT with one EAF single seat Rafale EM and two 2-seat Rafale DM.






Saw this graph the other day, some interesting numbers of aircraft like 10 Mi-24s? Three C-130 ELINT and only 3 An-74s? A lot of Tucanos and Grobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531627924775903232
Imagine if our Air Force pilots are training with Saudi pilots on the F-15SA. I think if we saw the video of our MoD and egyptian pilots inside of the F-15SA i will be 100% sure that Egypt will buy the F-15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531627924775903232
> Imagine if our Air Force pilots are training with Saudi pilots on the F-15SA. I think if we saw the video of our MoD and egyptian pilots inside of the F-15SA i will be 100% sure that Egypt will buy the F-15


Wish Jordan had 48 F-15s and upgrades all F-16s to the V standard.

BTW, I’ve been thinking that Egypt and the UAE should work on a joint satellite launch vehicle to compete with other countries and have the capability to launch their own satellites in orbit.

I’m sure Egypt could do it alone but it’s cost prohibitive even for EU nations which have all decided to partner together for the Ariane and Vega program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Wish Jordan had 48 F-15s and upgrades all F-16s to the V standard.
> 
> BTW, I’ve been thinking that Egypt and the UAE should work on a joint satellite launch vehicle to compete with other countries and have the capability to launch their own satellites in orbit.
> 
> I’m sure Egypt could do it alone but it’s cost prohibitive even for EU nations which have all decided to partner together for the Ariane and Vega program.


Honestly idk nothing about satellites and how they work etc... hahahaha. 

How many F-16 does Jordan have and which variant?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly idk nothing about satellites and how they work etc... hahahaha.
> 
> How many F-16 does Jordan have and which variant?


44 upgraded to Block 50 standards currently with 16 F-16V on order but not enough imo.

Jordan is not a rich country though, so it relies on funding and donations from the UAE such as the AT-802s and Leclercs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Imagine if our Air Force pilots are training with Saudi pilots on the F-15SA. I think if we saw the video of our MoD and egyptian pilots inside of the F-15SA i will be 100% sure that Egypt will buy the F-15



I'm pretty sure they've taken rides in the backseats a few times in the past. I know they did that for sure with the Kuwaiti F/A-18 Hornets.

This is Faisal 12 not 22. I think Mahmoud made a slight typing mistake there. Most of these exercises are in their teens in numbers.

But this thing is such a beauty and surprised they're using the MiGs with the F-16s and Saudi F-15SAs. This could very well mean that all the data linkage and IFF between the EAFs Russian & US/Western platforms is fully functioning. A good sign although a bit strange not to see the Rafale with the F-16s in this meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm pretty sure they've taken rides in the backseats a few times in the past. I know they did that for sure with the Kuwaiti F/A-18 Hornets.
> 
> This is Faisal 12 not 22. I think Mahmoud made a slight typing mistake there. Most of these exercises are in their teens in numbers.
> 
> But this thing is such a beauty and surprised they're using the MiGs with the F-16s and Saudi F-15SAs. This could very well mean that all the data linkage and IFF between the EAFs Russian & US/Western platforms is fully functioning. A good sign although a bit strange not to see the Rafale with the F-16s in this meeting.
> 
> View attachment 849731


When I mentioned that some MiG fighters are equipped with an Italian ESA radar, I did not make a mistake, and the electronics from Leonardo 22


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> View attachment 849537


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


>


Inshallah we will have the best option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


>


I don't trust any youtuber
I trust only my own sources and the news that I follow is from limited people of trust
There are already some modifications, but not a major one


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> I don't trust any youtuber
> I trust only my own sources and the news that I follow is from limited people of trust
> There are already some modifications, but not a major one


Exactly that's why I don't trust them unless I see the SU-35 in Egypt during an exercice or a celebration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Exactly that's why I don't trust them unless I see the SU-35 in Egypt during an exercice or a celebration.


You will wait a long time until the completion of the capital Kemet


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> When I mentioned that some MiG fighters are equipped with an Italian ESA radar, I did not make a mistake, and the electronics from Leonardo 22



The Egyptian MiG-29M/M2s? They were all assembled with the Russian-built Zhuk-ME, this is a fact not only from MiG itself, but from all the sources we obtained when they were building them for the EAF because the Zhuk-AE (AESA) was not ready at the time. This is exactly why this fighter is called the M/M2 and not the MiG-35, almost exclusively because of the radar. Now if they changed them after that, we never heard anything from the Italians or Leonardo about that and they would have made an official announcement for sure.

Besides, what is an ESA radar? That stands for Electronically Scanned Array but doesn't complete the type. The Zhuk-ME is a PESA radar (Wikipedia claims it's a hybrid PESA/AESA in the X-band frequency which is not correct), and we researched all of this in great detail several years ago ask @The SC . He and I discussed this extensively through several threads including older members like MICA and Frogman who claimed they had already decided on Pulse Doppler radars and even bought them for the MiG assembly. So ESA makes no sense, it needs to be either PESA (Passive Electronically Scanned Array) or AESA (Active Electronically Scanned Array) like the RBE2 radar in the Rafale.

There was also the article in Combat Fighter magazine which said that MiG corporation was supposed to replace all the radars in all the Egyptian MiGs with the Zhuk-AE but they never did. Now if they contracted new radars from the Italians and avionics from Leonardo and changed a few of them like you say, (which I hope they did because the Zhuk-ME is really not that great of a radar), where is the source? And how many is "some" of them?

It makes a lot of sense that this is why they did that test with SPECTRA on the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E radar because the Russians also claimed it was a PESA/AESA hybrid and if it had AESA capabilities, SPECTRA wouldn't have been able to jam it so easily like it did. But the EAF Rafale pilots choked that thing and jammed it in the stuck position! lmao. Cannot have a fighter of that caliber with an older Soviet-type radar ya3ni mesh momkin el la7wasa w'l shakhsakha de!

If they reject the F-15 and stay with the Su-35SE, then let's hope and pray the EAF has made the Sukhoi and KnAAPO change the IRBIS-E with the N036-1-01 X-band AESA radar.
Otherwise why do that test with SPECTRA? It's bad enough they didn't understand the issues about the IRBIS-E before they ordered the fighters.

They also need to upgrade all the Khibiny pods. Sadly those have been determined also not to be as effective as western-built ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The Egyptian MiG-29M/M2s? They were all assembled with the Russian-built Zhuk-ME, this is a fact not only from MiG itself, but from all the sources we obtained when they were building them for the EAF because the Zhuk-AE (AESA) was not ready at the time. This is exactly why this fighter is called the M/M2 and not the MiG-35, almost exclusively because of the radar. Now if they changed them after that, we never heard anything from the Italians or Leonardo about that and they would have made an official announcement for sure.
> 
> Besides, what is an ESA radar? That stands for Electronically Scanned Array but doesn't complete the type. The Zhuk-ME is a PESA radar (Wikipedia claims it's a hybrid PESA/AESA in the X-band frequency which is not correct), and we researched all of this in great detail several years ago ask @The SC . He and I discussed this extensively through several threads including older members like MICA and Frogman who claimed they had already decided on Pulse Doppler radars and even bought them for the MiG assembly. So ESA makes no sense, it needs to be either PESA (Passive Electronically Scanned Array) or AESA (Active Electronically Scanned Array) like the RBE2 radar in the Rafale.
> 
> There was also the article in Combat Fighter magazine which said that MiG corporation was supposed to replace all the radars in all the Egyptian MiGs with the Zhuk-AE but they never did. Now if they contracted new radars from the Italians and avionics from Leonardo and changed a few of them like you say, (which I hope they did because the Zhuk-ME is really not that great of a radar), where is the source? And how many is "some" of them?
> 
> It makes a lot of sense that this is why they did that test with SPECTRA on the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E radar because the Russians also claimed it was a PESA/AESA hybrid and if it had AESA capabilities, SPECTRA wouldn't have been able to jam it so easily like it did. But the EAF Rafale pilots choked that thing and jammed it in the stuck position! lmao. Cannot have a fighter of that caliber with an older Soviet-type radar ya3ni mesh momkin el la7wasa w'l shakhsakha de!
> 
> If they reject the F-15 and stay with the Su-35SE, then let's hope and pray the EAF has made the Sukhoi and KnAAPO change the IRBIS-E with the N036-1-01 X-band AESA radar.
> Otherwise why do that test with SPECTRA? It's bad enough they didn't understand the issues about the IRBIS-E before they ordered the fighters.
> 
> They also need to upgrade all the Khibiny pods. Sadly those have been determined also not to be as effective as western-built ones.


No one knows what is exactly going on .. let's be patient..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> It makes a lot of sense that this is why they did that test with SPECTRA on the Su-35SE's IRBIS-E radar because the Russians also claimed it was a PESA/AESA hybrid and if it had AESA capabilities, SPECTRA wouldn't have been able to jam it so easily like it did. But the EAF Rafale pilots choked that thing and jammed it in the stuck position! lmao. Cannot have a fighter of that caliber with an older Soviet-type radar ya3ni mesh momkin el la7wasa w'l shakhsakha de!


Honestly I don't believe that Egypt tried the Rafale's radar on SU-35. Last time, I heard it about this it was between an Egyptian Rafale and an Indian SU-30 (not sure)






@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Inshallah we will have the best option.


The optimum solution for the EAF is to have the SU-35 SE with the Mig-29 M-M2 and the F-15 EX with upgraded F-16s.. The cousins have the F-35 anyways.. that according to US reports have defeated the F-15s 20 to 1 in US exercises.. So what the heck..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The optimum solution for the EAF is to have the SU-35 SE with the Mig-29 M-M2 and the F-15 EX with upgraded F-16s.. The cousins have the F-35 anyways.. that according to US reports have defeated the F-15s 20 to 1 in US exercises.. So what the heck..


Now I can say that we will have logistic nightmare hahahaha. You can't have Rafales F-16 F-15 SU-35 MIG-29 in a single Air Force, it is a fucking nightmare for maintening etc... For me, it would be smart to stick to SU-35 or to continue the deal of F-15. You can't have two air superiority aircraft one eastern and the other western. If it was two westerns air superiority aircraft like F-15 and Eurofighter then yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Now I can say that we will have logistic nightmare hahahaha. You can't have Rafales F-16 F-15 SU-35 MIG-29 in a single Air Force, it is a fucking nightmare for maintening etc... For me, it would be smart to stick to SU-35 or to continue the deal of F-15. You can't have two air superiority aircraft one eastern and the other western. If it was two westerns air superiority aircraft like F-15 and Eurofighter then yes


Now a days maintenance is based on informatics in all modern fighters.. it is much easier with a few Engineers on task.. each fighter aircraft stores all the information about its systems in its own central computer.. I'm surprised you do not know this.. so forget about maintenance being a big burden for the EAf.. I said it is the optimum in the absence of a potent 5th generation fighter..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Now a days maintenance is based on informatics,, it is much easier with a few Engineers on task.. each fighter aircraft stores all its information about its systems in its central computer.. I'm surprised you do not know this.. so forget about maintenance being a big burden for the EAf.. I said it is the optimum in the absence of a potent 5th generation fighter..


I am not that smart in informatics etc... Mesh asdi but I am using only logic buying 2 air superioty aircraft one eastern and the other western it would be hard for the mechanicians the engineer etc.. plus the cost of maintenance from weapons to real maintenance like parts etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I am not that smart in informatics etc... Mesh asdi but I am using only logic buying 2 air superioty aircraft one eastern and the other western it would be hard for the mechanicians the engineer etc.. plus the cost of maintenance from weapons to real maintenance like parts etc..


The Rafale is an Omni-role fighter .. meaning it is an air superiority too..
So according to that logic.. no need for the SU-35SE nor the F-15!?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531682957445976064
@The SC @Gomig-21 any answer about his question?



The SC said:


> The Rafale is an Omni- role fighter too.. meaning it is an air superiority too..
> So according to that logic.. no need for the SU-35SE nor the F-15!


But the Rafale is more of a multirole aircraft than air superioty. So it isn't specialized as it


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I don't believe that Egypt tried the Rafale's radar on SU-35. Last time, I heard it about this it was between an Egyptian Rafale and an Indian SU-30 (not sure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21



There was more than just the Facebook page that stated the Rafale testing the IRBIS-E. And also when he says it was referred to as a Rafale F3R and that the EAF doesn't have the F3R, it was probably because of all the brutal exaggeration you read when it comes to Egyptian fellas lol. They heard that the Rafales were to be upgraded to the F3R standard and so probably just figured that they were. BTW, that also puts a serious twist on the validity of the next batch of EAF's 30 Rafales as F4s. It looks like you and SC will owe me a pizza this time.

As far as the IRBIS-E, even if that testing isn't true and it's like that guy said in the video that it was the French Rafales jamming Indian Su-30MKIs, it's still a major concern since the IRBIS-E is an extension of the Su-30's BARS. There are MAJOR shortcomings with the IRBIS-E and it's still very susceptible to jamming. So in theory, the Rafale/SPECTRA story is very plausible. I've done a lot of reading and watched videos and it's not too difficult to realize that it's not what it's been cracked up to be. Way overhyped and I'm glad the EAF is taking steps to correct and improve that.

I hate to do this because it makes me look like I'm really dissing the aircraft when that couldn't be further from the truth, but read through this article and check out the points it makes about its inability to track according to what they claim (and there's video evidence of that) and other damning things about that radar.

Very damning article.








Su-35’s Irbis-E FCR: A Glorified Soviet-era Phased Array Radar


German Ace Eric Hartmann said, ‘He who sees first has half the battle.’ Radar control system “Irbis” is a multifunctional X-band system based on a phased array with electronic beam cont…




www.globaldefensecorp.com





Let's just hope & pray that the Meteor comes with the next Rafales since that really will be the only missile in the EAF to be able to defeat almost any enemy and certainly not the Russian ones, unfortunately. Heck I still can't get over the fact that they didn't even purchase the R-77-1 (RVV-SD) or R-27AE with the MiG-29M/M2s for crying out loud! Instead, they bought the 80km R-77 RVV-AE! That just irks me to no end I tell ya. The only explanation is that they didn't want to invest in the longer medium range missiles until the radars were upgraded, which seems like Russia fell through with that also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC @Gomig-21 any answer about his question?



What do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531682957445976064
> @The SC @Gomig-21 any answer about his question?
> 
> 
> But the Rafale is more of a multirole aircraft than air superioty. So it isn't specialized as it


It's not multirole.. it is Omni-Role.. it is different..



Gomig-21 said:


> There was more than just the Facebook page that stated the Rafale testing the IRBIS-E. And also when he says it was referred to as a Rafale F3R and that the EAF doesn't have the F3R, it was probably because of all the brutal exaggeration you read when it comes to Egyptian fellas lol. They heard that the Rafales were to be upgraded to the F3R standard and so probably just figured that they were. BTW, that also puts a serious twist on the validity of the next batch of EAF's 30 Rafales as F4s. It looks like you and SC will owe me a pizza this time.
> 
> As far as the IRBIS-E, even if that testing isn't true and it's like that guy said in the video that it was the French Rafales jamming Indian Su-30MKIs, it's still a major concern since the IRBIS-E is an extension of the Su-30's BARS. There are MAJOR shortcomings with the IRBIS-E and it's still very susceptible to jamming. So in theory, the Rafale/SPECTRA story is very plausible. I've done a lot of reading and watched videos and it's not too difficult to realize that it's not what it's been cracked up to be. Way overhyped and I'm glad the EAF is taking steps to correct and improve that.
> 
> I hate to do this because it makes me look like I'm really dissing the aircraft when that couldn't be further from the truth, but read through this article and check out the points it makes about its inability to track according to what they claim (and there's video evidence of that) and other damning things about that radar.
> 
> Very damning article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35’s Irbis-E FCR: A Glorified Soviet-era Phased Array Radar
> 
> 
> German Ace Eric Hartmann said, ‘He who sees first has half the battle.’ Radar control system “Irbis” is a multifunctional X-band system based on a phased array with electronic beam cont…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just hope & pray that the Meteor comes with the next Rafales since that really will be the only missile in the EAF to be able to defeat almost any enemy and certainly not the Russian ones, unfortunately. Heck I still can't get over the fact that they didn't even purchase the R-77-1 (RVV-SD) or R-27AE with the MiG-29M/M2s for crying out loud! Instead, they bought the 80km R-77 RVV-AE! That just irks me to no end I tell ya. The only explanation is that they didn't want to invest in the longer medium range missiles until the radars were upgraded, which seems like Russia fell through with that also.


I beg to differ on much of this..


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you think?


Not sure?


----------



## joker88

It was reported earlier that the Egyptian Air Force had contracted with Leonardo on ESA radars, and it was mentioned in Arab forums that the number is not as large as you can imagine. It is considered half the deal, because of the Crimean attack these days, preventing the supply of the rest of the deal, and the Russian radar is not ready for it, so Egypt agreed 
I have to integrate the MiG radar until the Russian radar matures and upgrades the rest of the fighters
Su-35 No one knows what modifications are made, but I leave this defensive matter to you, read it carefully and tell me what you think
The MiG that accompanies the western fighters and that defends the E2 is the same one whose response has been changed


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521536971855867904
@Gomig-21 
Every time I am argued, and in the end, what I say is confirmed. I do not want anyone to trust the selection of the Egyptian army and the Air Force in particular, but the days leading up to us show us a lot. I know much more about Russian deals than any article written.
The development of the Rafale to the F3R does not require major changes, and very soon the opening of a maintenance center and the life of the Rafale, as I mentioned in the exhibition deals in the past, and the manufacture of some spare parts and the life of the engine as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Many amendments have been made to the Egyptian-Russian deals, whether the MiG or the Egyptian Kamov, a copy of the Nile crocodile, as the Russians themselves call it.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure?



Most definitely not normal. That looks like the outer metal surface is buckling for some reason. Either from the fasteners coming apart and a combination of expansion from the brutal heat of Egypt or just a bad defective canopy.

That's one of the things I found a bit lazy on the MiG-29M/M2 & MiG-35 design of the canopy. They're all large, 2-seater canopies whether the aircraft is a single seat or a two seater. This makes production much easier and quicker but notice not a single other manufacturer does that? From Rafales (and its canopy is highly complex and very durable while hinged to the side, but two different sizes. Same as the F-16, F-15, Eurofighter Typhoon and so on.



The SC said:


> I beg to differ on much of this..



Oh come owwnnn, maaan!  Did you read the article, bro?
Look, I know there's all sorts of anti-Russian stuff out there, but I honestly don't fall for it and am about as objective as anyone can be. I tell it like I see it. Feel free to counter any of the things I brought up and put me in my place!


----------



## Abu Sulayman

> Too bad our friend @Abu Sulayman didn't answer my tag to give us more info on these things. The man is from Canada and works with newly built helicopters and one of his jobs is to go out on their first maiden flights after coming off the assembly line and taking notes on all the items that need to either be adjusted, fixed or replaced as well as check all systems to see if their working properly etc. Definitely a cool job!


Hello, Gomig-21, my friend. I'm sorry I missed your tag, I haven't been here as much as I would like.
I believe the AW-149 decision over the NH-90 was a politically motivated decision rather than one of capability. They are both very capable aircraft with the latest technologies and very sophisticated, with the NH90 being slightly bigger and more expensive.
Leonardo is a full owner of the AW-149, and they are partners with Airbus in the NH90.
I used to work for Airbus in their repair and rebuild subsidiary, but have moved on from there. The company I'm currently working for is possibly looking at picking up some AW-169 helicopters, which is a slightly smaller version of the AW139/149.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Abu Sulayman said:


> Hello, Gomig-21, my friend. I'm sorry I missed your tag, I haven't been here as much as I would like.
> I believe the AW-149 decision over the NH-90 was a politically motivated decision rather than one of capability. They are both very capable aircraft with the latest technologies and very sophisticated, with the NH90 being slightly bigger and more expensive.
> Leonardo is a full owner of the AW-149, and they are partners with Airbus in the NH90.
> I used to work for Airbus in their repair and rebuild subsidiary, but have moved on from there. The company I'm currently working for is possibly looking at picking up some AW-169 helicopters, which is a slightly smaller version of the AW139/149.



Hey hey hey, good to see you, my friend! I didn't expect you to reply TBH, I thought for sure you said the heck with this place lol!

Can you expound on the thought that the purchase or the 23 AW helicopters the EAF & EN bought -- which are a mix of AW-149s & AW-189s -- was politically motivated? Are you saying it was a snub on the French & Airbus combined, or was it to appease Leonardo for making several favorable deals for Egypt?

My guess is it's probably the latter since they did test the two and are purchasing a pair of A330 MRTT tankers/transport aircraft from Airbus and had fixed the relationship with France after Macron's comments on Sisi's and the humanitarian rights issues as well as the Gowind ToT fiasco. Things have quieted down in that respect and we're friends again, it seems. It is interesting, though, because there are so many things that can get in the way of a good deal and I honestly would've liked to see the NH90s in the navy more so than the AW-149s & 198s.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> There was more than just the Facebook page that stated the Rafale testing the IRBIS-E. And also when he says it was referred to as a Rafale F3R and that the EAF doesn't have the F3R, it was probably because of all the brutal exaggeration you read when it comes to Egyptian fellas lol. They heard that the Rafales were to be upgraded to the F3R standard and so probably just figured that they were. BTW, that also puts a serious twist on the validity of the next batch of EAF's 30 Rafales as F4s. It looks like you and SC will owe me a pizza this time.
> 
> As far as the IRBIS-E, even if that testing isn't true and it's like that guy said in the video that it was the French Rafales jamming Indian Su-30MKIs, it's still a major concern since the IRBIS-E is an extension of the Su-30's BARS. There are MAJOR shortcomings with the IRBIS-E and it's still very susceptible to jamming. So in theory, the Rafale/SPECTRA story is very plausible. I've done a lot of reading and watched videos and it's not too difficult to realize that it's not what it's been cracked up to be. Way overhyped and I'm glad the EAF is taking steps to correct and improve that.
> 
> I hate to do this because it makes me look like I'm really dissing the aircraft when that couldn't be further from the truth, but read through this article and check out the points it makes about its inability to track according to what they claim (and there's video evidence of that) and other damning things about that radar.
> 
> Very damning article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35’s Irbis-E FCR: A Glorified Soviet-era Phased Array Radar
> 
> 
> German Ace Eric Hartmann said, ‘He who sees first has half the battle.’ Radar control system “Irbis” is a multifunctional X-band system based on a phased array with electronic beam cont…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globaldefensecorp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just hope & pray that the Meteor comes with the next Rafales since that really will be the only missile in the EAF to be able to defeat almost any enemy and certainly not the Russian ones, unfortunately. Heck I still can't get over the fact that they didn't even purchase the R-77-1 (RVV-SD) or R-27AE with the MiG-29M/M2s for crying out loud! Instead, they bought the 80km R-77 RVV-AE! That just irks me to no end I tell ya. The only explanation is that they didn't want to invest in the longer medium range missiles until the radars were upgraded, which seems like Russia fell through with that also.


Bro.. the article is based only on western media.. are they insiders to Sukhoi?
It is their job to demonize and belittle the Russian systems.. they want to sell more as a monopoly.. and be the sole provider of weapons.. we all know why.. political influence and control of other nations.. remember what is CAATSA...don't fall for these articles.. or you don't trust the Egyptian competent armed forces' leaders and decision makers?

I won't worry about the Meteor either ..we all know it was part of the first deal.. let alone the second one.. where the Rafale F 4.1 version coincide with the Egyptian first deliveries in 2024..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro.. the article is based only on western media.. are they insiders to Sukhoi?
> It is their job to demonize and belittle the Russian systems.. they want to sell more as a monopoly.. and be the sole provider of weapons.. we all know why.. political influence and control of other nations.. remember what is CAATSA...don't fall for these articles..



Habibi, look at the video, it's clear as day that it couldn't even track a single target until around 100km. That's a far cry from the 400km it claims, and the video was performed by Russians. Not everything Russia claims is correct, bro. A lot of things are a bit overhyped. So many other things are easy to corroborate when you're objective about things and not think everything is propaganda.



The SC said:


> or you don't trust the Egyptian competent armed forces' leaders and decision makers?



Shame on you for saying that. What the heck is wrong with you? Why are you so confrontational? We can't agree to disagree on certain things like adults?



The SC said:


> I won't worry about the Meteor either ..we all know it was part of the first deal.. let alone the second one.. where the Rafale F 4.1 version coincide with the Egyptian first deliveries in 2024..



If it was part of the first deal, then why wasn't it delivered then? It couldn't be part of the first deal since all those Rafales are F3s and not F3R. The former is incapable of firing the meteor without certain upgrades. It's inevitable to be apprehensive about it coming in the next batch. 

We'll see about the type if it is F3R or F4. I've read way to much to suggest the order is nothing other than F3R Rafales.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Habibi, look at the video, it's clear as day that it couldn't even track a single target until around 100km. That's a far cry from the 400km it claims, and the video was performed by Russians. Not everything Russia claims is correct, bro. A lot of things are a bit overhyped. So many other things are easy to corroborate when you're objective about things and not think everything is propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on you for saying that. What the heck is wrong with you? Why are you so confrontational? We can't agree to disagree on certain things like adults?
> 
> 
> 
> If it was part of the first deal, then why wasn't it delivered then? It couldn't be part of the first deal since all those Rafales are F3s and not F3R. The former is incapable of firing the meteor without certain upgrades. It's inevitable to be apprehensive about it coming in the next batch.
> 
> We'll see about the type if it is F3R or F4. I've read way to much to suggest the order is nothing other than F3R Rafales.


So you got mad because of the question about the Egyptian armed forces decision makers..The intention wasn't bad or with malice..a simple question between bros..All I want to say is that they know much more than you, me or the media..they must have seen something special in the SU-35 before ordering it..and BTW, they have had ordered the Rafale before that!

The Meteor was ordered in the first deal because the F3s were scheduled to be upgraded to F3R, but it wasn't ready yet.. and when it was ready they had to supply the ones who have ordered it before Egypt..Europeans mainly.. as far as if the new Rafale is the F3R or F4.1 (not the full F4).. we will just wait and see..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Looking forward for the cooperation between Brazil and Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab you told me that Jordan doesn't have money for military or resources something like that. But why 1 Jordanian Dinar = 1,41$. Doesn't mean that you have a strong economy?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> So you got mad because of the question about the Egyptian armed forces decision makers..



Nah, more disappointed than upset. 



The SC said:


> The intention wasn't bad or with malice..a simple question between bros..All I want to say is that they know much more than you, me or the media..



Of course they do, but does that mean we don't question their decisions or motives? Ha, that'll be the day you get this kid to keep his mouth shut!  

I even listed all the details that bug the living daylights out of me like the MiG-29M/M2's AA missiles. That's definitely a major subject to question and discuss because it's terrible that they didn't get the longer range missile(s) (which are available for export BTW). Or is it because the Zhuk-ME is a piece of s**t? I'm willing to bet it's the latter and it's not capable of sending mid-course adjustments to the missile for such longer distances. These among several other items are very legitimate points to bring up.



The SC said:


> they must have seen something special in the SU-35 before ordering it..



I'm sure they did. But stories about the radar being jammed by the Rafale's SPECTRA are not created out of thin air or confused for 2 completely different parties and then ending up in several respectable information outlets and then some guy trying to convince us it originated from a FB account. We're well-informed enough to be able to look into these matters through our own sources and come up with our own conclusions which is exactly what I did, and I determined the IRBIS-E is a royal piece of s**t lol. Not just a regular pos, but a royal one. Hence why all the talk about it being changed to the N036-1-01 AESA. 

A lot of this is partly their fault because they don't announce anything about these contracts to set the record straight, which then leads to all the outside guessing as well as the nonsense. The same old same old. The things that have changed are that there's more exercises, training, combat footage and photos. The rest of the details we have to get on our own and allows YouTubers to go nuts with scattered information.

Another reason why I think they should certainly dump the Su-35, only if the US agrees on the weapons we mentioned so the F-16s get more teeth to them, then go after the Su-57 since that aircraft has finally moved past Soviet era technology and has actually ushered in digital and 5th generation technology. If they can't convince the US on the weapons, then it's definitely the Su-35 but hopefully with the Su-57 radar. 

Hey, since they've built several excellent ground-based radars, maybe they'll surprise us and build their own AESA fighter radar that would be compatible to upgrading most or all their fighters besides the Rafales? Wouldn't that be something.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Philip the Arab you told me that Jordan doesn't have money for military or resources something like that. But why 1 Jordanian Dinar = 1,41$. Doesn't mean that you have a strong economy?



And they also have the AIM-120 for their F-16s. 

BTW, being in France, do you ever see any L'armee De L'air Rafales zipping by at all?


----------



## Gomig-21

Rare EAF VIP Blackhawk helicopter. That graph says there's only 2, but I think there was 4 until the cretins shot a kornet at one and destroyed it a few years ago. Not sure if they replaced that one or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Nah, more disappointed than upset.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they do, but does that mean we don't question their decisions or motives? Ha, that'll be the day you get this kid to keep his mouth shut!
> 
> I even listed all the details that bug the living daylights out of me like the MiG-29M/M2's AA missiles. That's definitely a major subject to question and discuss because it's terrible that they didn't get the longer range missile(s) (which are available for export BTW). Or is it because the Zhuk-ME is a piece of s**t? I'm willing to bet it's the latter and it's not capable of sending mid-course adjustments to the missile for such longer distances. These among several other items are very legitimate points to bring up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they did. But stories about the radar being jammed by the Rafale's SPECTRA are not created out of thin air or confused for 2 completely different parties and then ending up in several respectable information outlets and then some guy trying to convince us it originated from a FB account. We're well-informed enough to be able to look into these matters through our own sources and come up with our own conclusions which is exactly what I did, and I determined the IRBIS-E is a royal piece of s**t lol. Not just a regular pos, but a royal one. Hence why all the talk about it being changed to the N036-1-01 AESA.
> 
> A lot of this is partly their fault because they don't announce anything about these contracts to set the record straight, which then leads to all the outside guessing as well as the nonsense. The same old same old. The things that have changed are that there's more exercises, training, combat footage and photos. The rest of the details we have to get on our own and allows YouTubers to go nuts with scattered information.
> 
> Another reason why I think they should certainly dump the Su-35, only if the US agrees on the weapons we mentioned so the F-16s get more teeth to them, then go after the Su-57 since that aircraft has finally moved past Soviet era technology and has actually ushered in digital and 5th generation technology. If they can't convince the US on the weapons, then it's definitely the Su-35 but hopefully with the Su-57 radar.
> 
> Hey, since they've built several excellent ground-based radars, maybe they'll surprise us and build their own AESA fighter radar that would be compatible to upgrading most or all their fighters besides the Rafales? Wouldn't that be something.
> 
> 
> 
> And they also have the AIM-120 for their F-16s.
> 
> BTW, being in France, do you ever see any L'armee De L'air Rafales zipping by at all?
> 
> View attachment 850128


Did you see the air collision between two french rafales in France?






@Gomig-21 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Did you see the air collision between two french rafales in France?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC


Saw that.. but the best thing is that they got back safely to base.. meaning they a robust build..


----------



## joker88

Missili a lungo raggio venduti e consegnati all'Egitto di al-Sisi dal consorzio europeo Mbda (al 25% dell'italiana Leonardo) - Il Fatto Quotidiano


Sono arrivati e sono già stati testati a bordo dei cacciabombardieri Rafale egiziani i primi missili da crociera a lungo raggio Scalp prodotti dalla Mbda per l’esercito di Abdel Fattah al-Sisi. Il consorzio leader europeo nella produzione di missili è di proprietà al 37,5% di Airbus, stessa...




www.ilfattoquotidiano.it


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Did you see the air collision between two french rafales in France?



So you don't see them flying overhead every once in a while? I'm sure they fly over Paris rather frequently, like maybe on Bastille Day, or D-Day or Victory-E Day?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> @Philip the Arab you told me that Jordan doesn't have money for military or resources something like that. But why 1 Jordanian Dinar = 1,41$. Doesn't mean that you have a strong economy?


The currency is pegged to the USD and controlled by the government.


----------



## Abu Sulayman

> Can you expound on the thought that the purchase or the 23 AW helicopters the EAF & EN bought -- which are a mix of AW-149s & AW-189s -- was politically motivated? Are you saying it was a snub on the French & Airbus combined, or was it to appease Leonardo for making several favorable deals for Egypt?



As you had mentioned, France had leveled criticism at the Egyptian government. This was just one factor.

During the 1990's, Airbus had signed a multi-billion deal to provide airplanes to India. An investigation found that huge bribes were paid to secure this deal, as well as honey-pot arrangements for senior government and military officials in India.
Airbus ended up having to take steps to save face. The CEO was replaced, and the new CEO issued an internal memo to all employees and subsidiaries that they were no longer allowed to 'entertain' potential clients, and dinner meetings had to be personally approved by the CEO in advance. I lost access to the private booth at hockey games, my marketing manager quit.
The relevance of that to this topic is that Leonardo has no restrictions as to how it sells aircraft. Egypt is on a military spending spree with Saudi money. There has to be kick backs for the deal to proceed. It won't be Airbus, and it won't be on merit.

On that topic, the only reason Egypt is now approved to purchase the F-15, a 45 year old design, is because Israel has the F-35 operational and in service.


----------



## joker88

Abu Sulayman said:


> Egypt is on a military spending spree with Saudi money.


The approval of the approval of the approval of the approval of this form was funded by German banks
All the deals of the Egyptian army are financed by the army or with loans from the same countries, the deals of France, Germany and Italy



Abu Sulayman said:


> On that topic, the only reason Egypt is now approved to purchase the F-15, a 45 year old design, is because Israel has the F-35 operational and in service.


Relax, the deal has not been approved because it does not meet the Egyptian requests



Abu Sulayman said:


> As you had mentioned, France had leveled criticism at the Egyptian government. This was just one factor.
> 
> During the 1990's, Airbus had signed a multi-billion deal to provide airplanes to India. An investigation found that huge bribes were paid to secure this deal, as well as honey-pot arrangements for senior government and military officials in India.
> Airbus ended up having to take steps to save face. The CEO was replaced, and the new CEO issued an internal memo to all employees and subsidiaries that they were no longer allowed to 'entertain' potential clients, and dinner meetings had to be personally approved by the CEO in advance. I lost access to the private booth at hockey games, my marketing manager quit.
> The relevance of that to this topic is that Leonardo has no restrictions as to how it sells aircraft. Egypt is on a military spending spree with Saudi money. There has to be kick backs for the deal to proceed. It won't be Airbus, and it won't be on merit.
> 
> On that topic, the only reason Egypt is now approved to purchase the F-15, a 45 year old design, is because Israel has the F-35 operational and in servic


Search...

Daily

Weekly

In-Depth

Regions

Hot Topics

About us
Services

Products

Pricing
Contact us
Logout
Daily
Weekly
In-Depth
Regions
Hot Topics
EGYPT
U.S.A.
Egypt: concerns over the F-15 deal?
Published on June 01, 2022




44
credits
The U.S. is said to have offered Egypt an updated proposal on the sale of F-15 Advanced Eagle fighter jets.

The U.S. proposal is reported to have considerably downgraded and underequipped the F-15s which has led to dissatisfaction from the Egyptian side.


UNLOCKED REPORT
Got a confidential tip or information for our reporters? Get in touch

The U.S. is said to have offered Egypt an updated proposal on the sale of F-15 Advanced Eagle fighter jets.

The U.S. proposal is reported to have considerably downgraded and underequipped the F-15s which has led to dissatisfaction from the Egyptian side.

Tactical Report has made a 389-word report to shed more light on the U.S. proposal and the subsequent concerns over the deal. 

Reports from Washington suggest that the U.S. has offered Egypt an updated proposal on the sale of Boeing F-15 Advanced Eagle fighter jets.

The deal which consisted of purchasing between 24 and 32 F-15s, came in a move to follow Cairo canceling a Su-35 order from Russia.

The deal has not been reached yet, as the U.S. is waiting for the Egyptian side to submit a final letter of request (LOR) based on the mentioned proposal.

Additionally, the U.S. Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) has not yet notified the U.S. Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sales (FMS) deal.

Available information reveals that Commander of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Lt-General Mohamed Abbas Helmy has raised many concerns to the Pentagon regarding Egyptian reservations and complaints about the F-15 proposed armament package and the terms of use.

As a result, Lt-General Helmy believes that the F-15 variants that the U.S. has offered will be less effective than the Mikoyan MiG-29M, which the EAF currently operates.

Moreover, the Egyptian side claims that the F-15 fighter jets are overpriced given the major downgrades involved, rendering their performance weaker in comparison to the F-16 fighters that are used by neighboring countries such as Israel.

Sources close to the situation say that Lt-General Helmy is also not satisfied with the lack of advanced air-to-ground or air-to-air missile weapons included in the F-15 proposal, as well as the downgraded electronic warfare (EW) systems and U.S. control over flight, deployment, and basing.

It is important to note that the U.S. has offered to equip the F-15 fighters with downgraded variants of the AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile (AMRAAM), and will not provide Egypt with more advanced weapons, such as Israel's newer AIM-120C-7 models.

The AIM-120 AMRAAM is a U.S. beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) capable of all-weather day-and-night operations.

In addition, the F-15 fighters will be considerably downgraded, their codes will be strictly controlled by the U.S., and they will be unable to challenge neighboring countries' air superiority.

The same sources add that the U.S. is not willing to adjust the terms of the F-15 deal and has essentially presented the Egyptian side with a “take it or leave it” offer.

In fact, Cairo has yet to make a final decision over the deal, but the U.S. ultimately expects the Egyptians to agree to the sale. 

U.S.EgyptCairoEAFIsraelWashingtonRussiaU.S. Defense Security Cooperation AgencyDSCAU.S. CongressForeign Military SalesFMS
How was your reading? Any specific information you want to know more about? Contact Us

RELATED REPORTS
VIEW ALL
DAILY
Iraq: Three scenarios to end the dispute with KRG
Wednesday, June 01, 2022

Iraq

44 Credits

DAILY
Qatar: World Cup, and MBDA SkyWarden system
Wednesday, June 01, 2022

Qatar

40 Credits

DAILY
UAE, Turkey and future fighter jet
Tuesday, May 31, 2022

UAE
South Korea

45 Credits

DAILY
UAE, Poland and SPZR Poprad system
Tuesday, May 31, 2022

UAE
Poland

40 Credits

IN-DEPTH
UAE Intends to Become First Hypersonic Weapon User in MENA: Current Procurement & Localization Trends (Analysis)
Tuesday, May 31, 2022

UAE

100 Credits

DAILY
Saudi Navy, South Korea and mine-clearing vessels
Tuesday, May 31, 2022

KSA
South Korea

41 Credits

DAILY
Algeria: ENI and mid-term options for EU gas supply
Monday, May 30, 2022

Algeria
Europe

44 Credits

LATEST WEEKLY REPORTS
VIEW ALL
WEEKLY
TR Weekly – Friday, May 27 | 29th Year, Issue #29/21
Friday, May 27, 2022


100 Credits

WEEKLY
TR Weekly – Friday, May 20 | 29th Year, Issue #29/20
Friday, May 20, 2022


100 Credits

WEEKLY
TR Weekly – Friday, May 13 | 29th Year, Issue #29/19
Friday, May 13, 2022


100 Credits

WEEKLY
TR Weekly – Friday, May 6 | 29th Year, Issue #29/18
Friday, May 06, 2022


100 Credits

WEEKLY
TR Weekly – Friday, April 29 | 29th Year, Issue #29/17
Friday, April 29, 2022


100 Credits

WEEKLY
TR Weekly – Friday, April 22 | 29th Year, Issue #29/16
Friday, April 22, 2022


100 Credits

WEEKLY
TR Weekly – Friday, April 15 | 29th Year, Issue #29/15
Friday, April 15, 2022


100 Credits

Topics
Politics
Defense And Security
Energy, Oil And Gas
Special Reports
Profiles
Regional Defense Companies
Events
Statements
Quick links
About Us
Services
Daily Intelligence Reports
Weekly Intelligence Reports
Order a sample
Plans and prices
FAQ
Careers
Contact us
Services
About Daily Reports
About Weekly Reports
Market Intelligence Feed
Consultancy
Follow Us
logo
© 2020, Tactical Report | All rights reserved

Terms of UsePrivacy statementRefund/Cancellation Policy



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59707-egypt-concerns-over-the-f-15-deal

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Abu Sulayman

> While President Sisi did not disclose how Egypt financed these deals, he has benefited from loans and financial aid from his regional allies, particularly Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates.



It was this comment I was referring to from the following article.









Sisi Intensifies Arms Imports to Secure External Support for His Policies


Egypt has become the third largest arms importer in the world, according to Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI). The institute’s “Trends in International Arms Transfers” report reveals that Egypt’s imports of major arms increased in volume by 136 percent from the periods...




arabcenterdc.org





That link I provided also comments briefly on the political reasons for the helicopter purchases.


----------



## Philip the Arab

@joker87 
Did you buy the article, or how did you access it?


----------



## Oldman1

The SC said:


> Two are possible on tripods.. Belarus makes that.. but four is too much to carry.. you need more personnel.. so they made it with Turkey on vehicles..
> 
> There is this concept from Belarus.. it seems OK..
> 
> View attachment 845963


I was thinking more of two on left and right of the camera and sensors, both vertically stacked as you see in the pic, but split apart.



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531682957445976064
> @The SC @Gomig-21 any answer about his question?
> 
> 
> But the Rafale is more of a multirole aircraft than air superioty. So it isn't specialized as it


No it looks off and probably warped or something. They need to realigned the cockpit or or fix it or something.


----------



## joker88

Abu Sulayman said:


> It was this comment I was referring to from the following article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sisi Intensifies Arms Imports to Secure External Support for His Policies
> 
> 
> Egypt has become the third largest arms importer in the world, according to Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI). The institute’s “Trends in International Arms Transfers” report reveals that Egypt’s imports of major arms increased in volume by 136 percent from the periods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arabcenterdc.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That link I provided also comments briefly on the political reasons for the helicopter purchases.


My brother, they finance the Egyptian economy as deposits for the Egyptian economy only and not finance arms deals.



Philip the Arab said:


> @joker87
> Did you buy the article, or how did you access it?


I do not know why the important article does not open. It says that Egypt concluded a deal in 2019 for 100 Scalp missiles for the Rafale after Macron persuaded Trump during his visit to America and France’s acquisition of a company called Dolphin to manufacture guidance chips, and it became possible to sell it easily.


----------



## Ghostkiller

I really hate when people know nothing about our military and say some bullshit. There is one egyptian told me that Egypt doesn't the capabilities to identify a F-35. A7a begad. When you don't know anything just shut up.


----------



## Ghostkiller

IDF: Fighter jets downed Egyptian military drone that entered Israeli skies


Incident occurred Monday in the southern Negev desert; defense source says UAV was unarmed, interception coordinated with Egypt




www.timesofisrael.com





I hope it isn't NUT that was destroyed/retrieved from Israel.


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> The approval of the approval of the approval of the approval of this form was funded by German banks
> All the deals of the Egyptian army are financed by the army or with loans from the same countries, the deals of France, Germany and Italy
> 
> 
> Relax, the deal has not been approved because it does not meet the Egyptian requests
> 
> 
> Search...
> 
> Daily
> 
> Weekly
> 
> In-Depth
> 
> Regions
> 
> Hot Topics
> 
> About us
> Services
> 
> Products
> 
> Pricing
> Contact us
> Logout
> Daily
> Weekly
> In-Depth
> Regions
> Hot Topics
> EGYPT
> U.S.A.
> Egypt: concerns over the F-15 deal?
> Published on June 01, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44
> credits
> The U.S. is said to have offered Egypt an updated proposal on the sale of F-15 Advanced Eagle fighter jets.
> 
> The U.S. proposal is reported to have considerably downgraded and underequipped the F-15s which has led to dissatisfaction from the Egyptian side.
> 
> 
> UNLOCKED REPORT
> Got a confidential tip or information for our reporters? Get in touch
> 
> The U.S. is said to have offered Egypt an updated proposal on the sale of F-15 Advanced Eagle fighter jets.
> 
> The U.S. proposal is reported to have considerably downgraded and underequipped the F-15s which has led to dissatisfaction from the Egyptian side.
> 
> Tactical Report has made a 389-word report to shed more light on the U.S. proposal and the subsequent concerns over the deal.
> 
> Reports from Washington suggest that the U.S. has offered Egypt an updated proposal on the sale of Boeing F-15 Advanced Eagle fighter jets.
> 
> The deal which consisted of purchasing between 24 and 32 F-15s, came in a move to follow Cairo canceling a Su-35 order from Russia.
> 
> The deal has not been reached yet, as the U.S. is waiting for the Egyptian side to submit a final letter of request (LOR) based on the mentioned proposal.
> 
> Additionally, the U.S. Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) has not yet notified the U.S. Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sales (FMS) deal.
> 
> Available information reveals that Commander of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Lt-General Mohamed Abbas Helmy has raised many concerns to the Pentagon regarding Egyptian reservations and complaints about the F-15 proposed armament package and the terms of use.
> 
> As a result, Lt-General Helmy believes that the F-15 variants that the U.S. has offered will be less effective than the Mikoyan MiG-29M, which the EAF currently operates.
> 
> Moreover, the Egyptian side claims that the F-15 fighter jets are overpriced given the major downgrades involved, rendering their performance weaker in comparison to the F-16 fighters that are used by neighboring countries such as Israel.
> 
> Sources close to the situation say that Lt-General Helmy is also not satisfied with the lack of advanced air-to-ground or air-to-air missile weapons included in the F-15 proposal, as well as the downgraded electronic warfare (EW) systems and U.S. control over flight, deployment, and basing.
> 
> It is important to note that the U.S. has offered to equip the F-15 fighters with downgraded variants of the AIM-120 Advanced Medium-Range Air-to-Air Missile (AMRAAM), and will not provide Egypt with more advanced weapons, such as Israel's newer AIM-120C-7 models.
> 
> The AIM-120 AMRAAM is a U.S. beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) capable of all-weather day-and-night operations.
> 
> In addition, the F-15 fighters will be considerably downgraded, their codes will be strictly controlled by the U.S., and they will be unable to challenge neighboring countries' air superiority.
> 
> The same sources add that the U.S. is not willing to adjust the terms of the F-15 deal and has essentially presented the Egyptian side with a “take it or leave it” offer.
> 
> In fact, Cairo has yet to make a final decision over the deal, but the U.S. ultimately expects the Egyptians to agree to the sale.
> 
> U.S.EgyptCairoEAFIsraelWashingtonRussiaU.S. Defense Security Cooperation AgencyDSCAU.S. CongressForeign Military SalesFMS
> How was your reading? Any specific information you want to know more about? Contact Us
> 
> RELATED REPORTS
> VIEW ALL
> DAILY
> Iraq: Three scenarios to end the dispute with KRG
> Wednesday, June 01, 2022
> 
> Iraq
> 
> 44 Credits
> 
> DAILY
> Qatar: World Cup, and MBDA SkyWarden system
> Wednesday, June 01, 2022
> 
> Qatar
> 
> 40 Credits
> 
> DAILY
> UAE, Turkey and future fighter jet
> Tuesday, May 31, 2022
> 
> UAE
> South Korea
> 
> 45 Credits
> 
> DAILY
> UAE, Poland and SPZR Poprad system
> Tuesday, May 31, 2022
> 
> UAE
> Poland
> 
> 40 Credits
> 
> IN-DEPTH
> UAE Intends to Become First Hypersonic Weapon User in MENA: Current Procurement & Localization Trends (Analysis)
> Tuesday, May 31, 2022
> 
> UAE
> 
> 100 Credits
> 
> DAILY
> Saudi Navy, South Korea and mine-clearing vessels
> Tuesday, May 31, 2022
> 
> KSA
> South Korea
> 
> 41 Credits
> 
> DAILY
> Algeria: ENI and mid-term options for EU gas supply
> Monday, May 30, 2022
> 
> Algeria
> Europe
> 
> 44 Credits
> 
> LATEST WEEKLY REPORTS
> VIEW ALL
> WEEKLY
> TR Weekly – Friday, May 27 | 29th Year, Issue #29/21
> Friday, May 27, 2022
> 
> 
> 100 Credits
> 
> WEEKLY
> TR Weekly – Friday, May 20 | 29th Year, Issue #29/20
> Friday, May 20, 2022
> 
> 
> 100 Credits
> 
> WEEKLY
> TR Weekly – Friday, May 13 | 29th Year, Issue #29/19
> Friday, May 13, 2022
> 
> 
> 100 Credits
> 
> WEEKLY
> TR Weekly – Friday, May 6 | 29th Year, Issue #29/18
> Friday, May 06, 2022
> 
> 
> 100 Credits
> 
> WEEKLY
> TR Weekly – Friday, April 29 | 29th Year, Issue #29/17
> Friday, April 29, 2022
> 
> 
> 100 Credits
> 
> WEEKLY
> TR Weekly – Friday, April 22 | 29th Year, Issue #29/16
> Friday, April 22, 2022
> 
> 
> 100 Credits
> 
> WEEKLY
> TR Weekly – Friday, April 15 | 29th Year, Issue #29/15
> Friday, April 15, 2022
> 
> 
> 100 Credits
> 
> Topics
> Politics
> Defense And Security
> Energy, Oil And Gas
> Special Reports
> Profiles
> Regional Defense Companies
> Events
> Statements
> Quick links
> About Us
> Services
> Daily Intelligence Reports
> Weekly Intelligence Reports
> Order a sample
> Plans and prices
> FAQ
> Careers
> Contact us
> Services
> About Daily Reports
> About Weekly Reports
> Market Intelligence Feed
> Consultancy
> Follow Us
> logo
> © 2020, Tactical Report | All rights reserved
> 
> Terms of UsePrivacy statementRefund/Cancellation Policy
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59707-egypt-concerns-over-the-f-15-deal


My man just said the mig29m in the EAF is better than the proposed f-15. does that mean K-77m and newer versions of r-77 are reserved under the band of secrecy like most of the capable weapons Egypt puts under the table

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> My man just said the mig29m in the EAF is better than the proposed f-15. does that mean K-77m and newer versions of r-77 are reserved under the band of secrecy like most of the capable weapons Egypt puts under the table


Sadly we don't know that if we have the most advance R-77 versions

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> My man just said the mig29m in the EAF is better than the proposed f-15. does that mean K-77m and newer versions of r-77 are reserved under the band of secrecy like most of the capable weapons Egypt puts under the table


Mig-29M being better than a fighter with 10000kg more takeoff weight means that the American F-15 is highly downgraded and not worth buying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Mig-29M being better than a fighter with 10000kg more takeoff weight means that the American F-15 is highly downgraded and not worth buying.


Sometimes, Tactical Report isn't that reliable. I am sure that our Air Force will choose the right decision and not to repeat the same mistakes with our F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Interesting…


https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59716-egypt-brazil-and-av-tm-300-missiles



Egypt is reported to be close to procuring AV-TM 300 missiles along with their launcher platform, the Avibras Astros II MK6 system.

This deal is said to be part of a broader series of agreements that were recently signed between Egypt and Brazilian defense companies.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Sometimes, Tactical Report isn't that reliable. I am sure that our Air Force will choose the right decision and not to repeat the same mistakes with our F-16s.


The is no “mistake” with the EAF F-16s fleet.
Most EAF F-16s were delivered during a time when they were technologically on par with the other F-16s in the region, Apaches received in the 90s were a carbon copy of the US standard during the time.
Whatever hits the EAF from the US nowadays is caused by having the QME an official policy instead of a preference among the Congress members in the US.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> The is no “mistake” with the EAF F-16s fleet.
> Most EAF F-16s were delivered during a time when they were technologically on par with the other F-16s in the region, Apaches received in the 90s were a carbon copy of the US standard during the time.
> Whatever hits the EAF from the US nowadays is caused by having the QME an official policy instead of a preference among the Congress members in the US.


Ik that when we purchased them they were good standard. But what I meant is when we couldn't have AIM-120 missiles.


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> The deal which consisted of purchasing between 24 and 32 F-15s, came in a move to follow Cairo canceling a Su-35 order from Russia.



This is a pretty interesting paragraph. If we were to assume this article is accurate (although there isn't any other source that I am aware of that gives similar information), then there's 3 particularly interesting points here. 1, the number of aircraft is nowhere near the 40+ that so many predicted which really sheds light on how easily things can be exaggerated by some. Gotta be much more pragmatic and understanding that the US doesn't offer such large numbers on an initial deal for an aircraft like this. 2 it says "purchasing" which means Egypt will be paying for these now and they're not part of the aid package. Since when has Egypt ever paid for any purchase from the US? And 3, the last line "_came in a move to follow Cairo cancelling the Su-35 order from Russia_" suggests that the Su-deal is cancelled. Words and sentence structure are very important, especially when the author & publication claims this was a "prepared 389-word report."



joker87 said:


> Available information reveals that Commander of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Lt-General Mohamed Abbas Helmy has raised many concerns to the Pentagon regarding Egyptian reservations and complaints about the F-15 proposed armament package and the terms of use.



Good for him! I knew this man was a great choice for air force lieutenant commander.



joker87 said:


> As a result, Lt-General Helmy believes that the F-15 variants that the U.S. has offered will be less effective than the Mikoyan MiG-29M, which the EAF currently operates.



Shame on the United States for insulting a great nation and ally like Egypt with an offer that would cause a former F-4 Phantom pilot and now head of the EAF to make such a distinction. This also means that the current MiG-29M/M2s in the EAF are excellent machines and have tremendous A-G weapons which we know of and very decent off-boresight short range missile in the R-73/74, but not the greatest in BVR missiles, unfortunately. But it is a good testament to the EAF MiGs and we can tell how they like them a lot the way they're flying them regularly and even taking them to Greece and Saudi Arabia on exercises.



joker87 said:


> Moreover, the Egyptian side claims that the F-15 fighter jets are overpriced given the major downgrades involved, rendering their performance weaker in comparison to the F-16 fighters that are used by neighboring countries such as Israel.
> 
> Sources close to the situation say that Lt-General Helmy is also not satisfied with the lack of advanced air-to-ground or air-to-air missile weapons included in the F-15 proposal, as well as the downgraded electronic warfare (EW) systems and U.S. control over flight, deployment, and basing



"Overpriced"? That certainly means Egypt is paying for them. If that's the case, what nerve to offer a crapped down version for top dollar!? And weaker than the piece of crap Israeli F-16!? That's even worst. And downgraded EW? Are they not aware that Egypt already possesses SPECTRA on the Rafale as well as sensor fusion and one of the most advanced EW suite out of any fighter out there? 

And control over flight, deployment and basing! Basing!? Why the frig would they care which base the EAF would want to use for them? That is about as absurd as it gets.



joker87 said:


> In fact, Cairo has yet to make a final decision over the deal, but the U.S. ultimately expects the Egyptians to agree to the sale.



"Expects them to agree to the SALE"? I truly hope that the EAF sends them a letter that reads only one line, in huge, bold letters as such.

*KICK ROCKS, THEN GO POUND SAND! *



Philip the Arab said:


> Mig-29M being better than a fighter with 10000kg more takeoff weight means that the American F-15 is highly downgraded and not worth buying.



Absolutely. It's not surprising that the US made such a horrible offer and it also said "take it or leave it" which is even more of an insult, as if the EAF doesn't have any other choice if it denies their offer. It's so insulting it's ridiculous and a far cry from what we were anticipating the EAF would want; AIM-120C-7 or D (I think Pakistan has the D if I'm not mistaken), and equipping 100 F-16s with them as well as JDAMs & AIM-9X lool. Instead they offer a turkey turd. 

Here's the ultimate question that really never gets discussed in detail - why is the US so apprehensive about Egypt obtaining advanced platforms & weapons? Despite other countries like the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Qatar receiving top of the line platforms from their super advanced F-15s & F-16s to Apache Longbows to AIM-120 missiles and tankers and advanced AWACs etc. and none of them have any peace agreements with Israel like Egypt has honored for 40 years and these other countries don't even recognize the apartheid state. So why the heck is Egypt treated like such a pariah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Israeli intelligence Sisi is smiling at us with a dagger in his hand, and the Egyptian army is in Sinai for Israel


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's the ultimate question that really never gets discussed in detail - why is the US so apprehensive about Egypt obtaining advanced platforms & weapons? Despite other countries like the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Qatar receiving top of the line platforms from their super advanced F-15s & F-16s to Apache Longbows to AIM-120 missiles and tankers and advanced AWACs etc. and none of them have any peace agreements with Israel like Egypt has honored for 40 years and these other countries don't even recognize the apartheid state. So why the heck is Egypt treated like such a pariah?


It is a question of signing the CISMOA.. the countries you have mentioned had signed it 20-30 years before Egypt.. as simple as that..but that does not justify providing Egypt with lower tech than others now that it has signed it.. very strange and weird..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The reason EAF is not allowed higher tech is multi pronged.

1. Proximity to Israel

2. Size of the country and population

Jordan is very small compared to Egypt and all the other countries you mentioned are very far from Israel.

Egypt is the most credible threat to Israel if well equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> This is a pretty interesting paragraph. If we were to assume this article is accurate (although there isn't any other source that I am aware of that gives similar information), then there's 3 particularly interesting points here. 1, the number of aircraft is nowhere near the 40+ that so many predicted which really sheds light on how easily things can be exaggerated by some. Gotta be much more pragmatic and understanding that the US doesn't offer such large numbers on an initial deal for an aircraft like this. 2 it says "purchasing" which means Egypt will be paying for these now and they're not part of the aid package. Since when has Egypt ever paid for any purchase from the US? And 3, the last line "_came in a move to follow Cairo cancelling the Su-35 order from Russia_" suggests that the Su-deal is cancelled. Words and sentence structure are very important, especially when the author & publication claims this was a "prepared 389-word report."
> 
> 
> 
> Good for him! I knew this man was a great choice for air force lieutenant commander.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame on the United States for insulting a great nation and ally like Egypt with an offer that would cause a former F-4 Phantom pilot and now head of the EAF to make such a distinction. This also means that the current MiG-29M/M2s in the EAF are excellent machines and have tremendous A-G weapons which we know of and very decent off-boresight short range missile in the R-37/34, but not the greatest in BVR missiles, unfortunately. But it is a good testament to the EAF MiGs and we can tell how they like them a lot the way they're flying them regularly and even taking them to Greece and Saudi Arabia on exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> "Overpriced"? That certainly means Egypt is paying for them. If that's the case, what nerve to offer a crapped down version for top dollar!? And weaker than the piece of crap Israeli F-16!? That's even worst. And downgraded EW? Are they not aware that Egypt already possesses SPECTRA on the Rafale as well as sensor fusion and one of the most advanced EW suite out of any fighter out there?
> 
> And control over flight, deployment and basing! Basing!? Why the frig would they care which base the EAF would want to use for them? That is about as absurd as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> "Expects them to agree to the SALE"? I truly hope that the EAF sends them a letter that reads only one line, in huge, bold letters as such.
> 
> *KICK ROCKS, THEN GO POUND SAND! *
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. It's not surprising that the US made such a horrible offer and it also said "take it or leave it" which is even more of an insult, as if the EAF doesn't have any other choice if it denies their offer. It's so insulting it's ridiculous and a far cry from what we were anticipating the EAF would want; AIM-120C-7 or D (I think Pakistan has the D if I'm not mistaken), and equipping 100 F-16s with them as well as JDAMs & AIM-9X lool. Instead they offer a turkey turd.
> 
> Here's the ultimate question that really never gets discussed in detail - why is the US so apprehensive about Egypt obtaining advanced platforms & weapons? Despite other countries like the UAE, Saudi Arabia and Qatar receiving top of the line platforms from their super advanced F-15s & F-16s to Apache Longbows to AIM-120 missiles and tankers and advanced AWACs etc. and none of them have any peace agreements with Israel like Egypt has honored for 40 years and these other countries don't even recognize the apartheid state. So why the heck is Egypt treated like such a pariah?


Honestly I will not believe one word only if someone reliable like Mahmoud Gamal etc... to confirm. We must always take TR with a pinch of salt. Sometimes he is reliable sometimes no. The only thing we can extract from this article is that the negotiation is very hard with USA and no ones has the will to compromise an option. Exactly like Gen. McKenzie described "which was a long, hard slog. They felt it was too long, it took too long."


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I will not believe one word only if someone reliable like Mahmoud Gamal etc... to confirm. We must always take TR with a pinch of salt. Sometimes he is reliable sometimes no. The only thing we can extract from this article is that the negotiation is very hard with USA and no ones has the will to compromise an option. Exactly like Gen. McKenzie described "which was a long, hard slog. They felt it was too long, it took too long."



Indeed, that's why I wrote "If we were to assume this article is accurate (although there isn't any other source that I am aware of that gives similar information),"

Although it does sound a lot like what the US would do, take out the advanced EW suite and replace it with an older, less effective one and of course the armament. The usage conditions don't surprise me either, just the base selection is very strange. 

It doesn't surprise me either that they probably offered the older AIM-120B which the R-77 has better range, hence the comment from the EAF's lieutenant general about the MiG-29M/M2 being more effective.

I do agree with you, the only way TR was able to get any of this info is if they interviewed US personnel close to the subject and not anyone in the EAF. Not sure they would quote the EAF's response when it's so damning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed, that's why I wrote "If we were to assume this article is accurate (although there isn't any other source that I am aware of that gives similar information),"
> 
> Although it does sound a lot like what the US would do, take out the advanced EW suite and replace it with an older, less effective one and of course the armament. The usage conditions don't surprise me either, just the base selection is very strange.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me either that they probably offered the older AIM-120B which the R-77 has better range, hence the comment from the EAF's lieutenant general about the MiG-29M/M2 being more effective.
> 
> I do agree with you, the only way TR was able to get any of this info is if they interviewed US personnel close to the subject and not anyone in the EAF. Not sure they would quote the EAF's response when it's so damning.


The problem is that our Air Force is in big crisis rn. First according to you and other sources, we have problems with SU-35's radar but it isn't that good/reliable and the second the deal of F-15 which will be downgraded. 
Just give us the fucking AIM-120 C missile version. Our cousins have fucking two BVR missiles which are the Derby and AIM-120.
Do you think our EAF has ever trained with AIM-120 missile during exercies with UAE KSA (USA) Greece etc..

I hope the EAF will choose the best options.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that our Air Force is in big crisis rn. First according to you and other sources, we have problems with SU-35's radar but it isn't that good/reliable and the second the deal of F-15 which will be downgraded.



It's not great news all around, really. And just to reiterate, I'm not dissing the Su-35 overall because of the radar, but it's one of the most integral parts of a good fighter in this day and age. If the radar isn't an AESA and the enemy has an AESA with powerful jamming capabilities, it's a huge disadvantage. It's also difficult to understand how they claim it to be a hybrid PESA/AESA radar. I'm still looking into that although no one else claims such a thing, from the Rafale to the Typhoon to all the US-made radars. So need to look into that a bit more although there was something that suggested the EAF asked KnAAPO to replace the IRBIS-E to the same AESA radar going in the Su-57. Need to look into that a little more unless @The SC has the info on that.



Ghostkiller said:


> Just give us the fucking AIM-120 C missile version. Our cousins have fucking two BVR missiles which are the Derby and AIM-120.



Hahahahahaha, yep, you are correct.



Ghostkiller said:


> Do you think our EAF has ever trained with AIM-120 missile during exercies with UAE KSA (USA) Greece etc..



I don't think so. That's why the US has such strict usage conditions which I'm sure they invoke on the UAE & Saudi etc., and if they break those conditions and get caught, it'll be a lot of headaches that aren't worth it. So I'm sure they don't do it. Besides, whenever those 3 get together, they use those ACMI wingtip pods I posted about earlier, and not live missiles except maybe when they made recon sorties in Yemen with Saudi Arabia. In that case, they probably only carried their own missiles each.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't think so. That's why the US has such strict usage conditions which I'm sure they invoke on the UAE & Saudi etc., and if they break those conditions and get caught, it'll be a lot of headaches that aren't worth it. So I'm sure they don't do it. Besides, whenever those 3 get together, they use those ACMI wingtip pods I posted about earlier, and not live missiles except maybe when they made recon sorties in Yemen with Saudi Arabia. In that case, they probably only carried their own missiles each.


I didn't write correctly hahaha. I meant as with missiles pods (ACMI) training sorties etc... Ya3ni ofc I think there is pod made for the AIM-120 only. So if there is this kind of pods then our pilots can trained with those pods with our allied friends.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I didn't write correctly hahaha. I meant as with missiles pods (ACMI) training sorties etc... Ya3ni ofc I think there is pod made for the AIM-120 only. So if there is this kind of pods then our pilots can trained with those pods with our allied friends.



That's a great question. I'm willing to bet that the ACMI pod only simulates the missiles your aircraft can fire on an enemy aircraft. As for defending against missiles that your aircraft doesn't fire, not sure, but probably. Either way, any missile fired on your aircraft automatically triggers the MAWS Missile Approach Warning System and you get that beep beep beep inside the cockpit.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It's not great news all around, really. And just to reiterate, I'm not dissing the Su-35 overall because of the radar, but it's one of the most integral parts of a good fighter in this day and age. If the radar isn't an AESA and the enemy has an AESA with powerful jamming capabilities, it's a huge disadvantage. It's also difficult to understand how they claim it to be a hybrid PESA/AESA radar. I'm still looking into that although no one else claims such a thing, from the Rafale to the Typhoon to all the US-made radars. So need to look into that a bit more although there was something that suggested the EAF asked KnAAPO to replace the IRBIS-E to the same AESA radar going in the Su-57. Need to look into that a little more unless @The SC has the info on that.


The hybrid PESA/AESA radar is in the sense that they have added those AESA radars on the wings _if you remember them_ and combined them with the PESA on the SU-35S..which has also some AI components added from the SU-57..

Su-35’s Triple Radars Provide Maximum Situational Awareness Against Stealth ​https://militarywatchmagazine.com/article/su35-triple-radars-detect-stealth


*An interesting read about the SU-57..*

https://theaviationgeekclub.com/as-...ounces-that-will-test-upgraded-felon-in-2022/


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> So need to look into that a bit more although there was something that suggested the EAF asked KnAAPO to replace the IRBIS-E to the same AESA radar going in the Su-57. Need to look into that a little more unless @The SC has the info on that.


Nov 25th, 2020

" The industry source told defenseworld.net that the upgraded Su-35 could be benchmarked against the United States’ F-15EX as a heavy fighter jet capable of carrying much heavier ordnance load than the Su-57 in less-defended battle-spaces. “For this, a more powerful engine and active phased array radar is a must,” he said.

Russia has invested a lot in the radar and the new engine (also called Article 30 engine) of the Su-57 and may want to exploit them in other aircraft as well to achieve economies of scale. Currently, an upgrade to Su-35 will fit this bill, he said.

The Su-57’s N036 Byelka radar system with five AESA arrays, 3 X-band and 2 L-band is an interesting concept. The antennae are mounted in the nose and sides of the fuselage besides the wings to give the aircraft a 360 degrees coverage. The N036 will be the first AESA radar mounted on a Russian fighter. The Su-35 could use a modified version of the same radar to achieve superior detecting and tracking ability as compared to the current IRBIS-E radar."


https://www.defenseworld.net/2020/1...n-af-completed-upgraded-version-on-anvil.html


*N036 Byelka*

The radar is a part of Sh121 multifunctional integrated radio electronic system (MIRES) onboard the Su-57. The N036 radar system is developed by Tikhomirov NIIP Institute and consists of a main nose-mounted X-band AESA radar with 1,514 T/R modules, designated the N036-1-01, and two smaller X-band AESA radars with 404 T/R modules mounted on the sides of the forward fuselage designated N036B-1-01. The suite also has two N036L-1-01 L-band arrays on the wing's leading edge extensions that are not only used for friend-or-foe identification but also for electronic warfare purposes. Computer processing of the X- and L-band signals enable the systems information to be significantly enhanced. It has the ability to track 60 targets and shoot 16 targets in the air simultaneously, or engage up to four targets on land at the same time. The L402 "Himalayas" electronic countermeasures (ECM) suite made by the KNIRTI institute uses both its own arrays and that of the N036 radar.

N036 Byelka






N036B





N036L


----------



## The SC

This fighter is the only one whose purchase causes madness and rage of the Americans..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Leonardo al top da febbraio 2020, Bestinver: prezzo equo per la quota di Oto Melara - MilanoFinanza.it


Rheinmetall avrebbe inviato a Leonardo un'offerta non vincolante per una quota del 49% di Oto Melara valutata tra 190 e 210 mln di euro, in linea con la mediana dei multipli comparabili. L'ok del governo il nodo più complesso da sciogliere. Possibile contratto con l'Egitto per 24 Eurofighter




www.milanofinanza.it


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> Leonardo al top da febbraio 2020, Bestinver: prezzo equo per la quota di Oto Melara - MilanoFinanza.it
> 
> 
> Rheinmetall avrebbe inviato a Leonardo un'offerta non vincolante per una quota del 49% di Oto Melara valutata tra 190 e 210 mln di euro, in linea con la mediana dei multipli comparabili. L'ok del governo il nodo più complesso da sciogliere. Possibile contratto con l'Egitto per 24 Eurofighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.milanofinanza.it



 The 24 Eurofighters are back in the news again! This might be the reason for not pursuing the UAE's Mirage 2Ks. I said this 3 years ago when these 24 Typhoons were part of the Italian mega deal with the Bergamini FREMMs, that with the Rafales, the only way it would make sense to add another euro-canard to the team would be to replace the ancient Mirage 2Ks with these new, state of the art killer birds. Then those 2 new squadrons and their excellent weapons can take over the Mirage 2Ks special air force duties.


----------



## The SC

A video presented by Al-Sahat Al-Military channel talks about the Egyptian army, where it deals with the Egyptian-Saudi joint training, Faisal 12, and the expected confrontation between the MiG-29 fighters of the Egyptian Air Force and the F-15SA fighters of the Royal Saudi Air Force, and who is the victor in this air clash


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> The 24 Eurofighters are back in the news again! This might be the reason for not pursuing the UAE's Mirage 2Ks. I said this 3 years ago when these 24 Typhoons were part of the Italian mega deal with the Bergamini FREMMs, that with the Rafales, the only way it would make sense to add another euro-canard to the team would be to replace the ancient Mirage 2Ks with these new, state of the art killer birds. Then those 2 new squadrons and their excellent weapons can take over the Mirage 2Ks special air force duties.


But this time around with Germany


----------



## The SC

A bold tactic.. Egypt puts the makers of terrorism in trouble and shock. You may not imagine what it did..


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> But this time around with Germany


Germany? How? It says Leonardo would build 60% of the avionics and Finmeccanica would build the rest of the fighters. Where did you see Germany ya Basha?


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Germany? How? It says Leonardo would build 60% of the avionics and Finmeccanica would build the rest of the fighters. Where did you see Germany ya Basha?


🤷

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21




----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 850931


Imagine if he could use a real F-16 like the block 60 or block 70 😔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> The 24 Eurofighters are back in the news again! This might be the reason for not pursuing the UAE's Mirage 2Ks. I said this 3 years ago when these 24 Typhoons were part of the Italian mega deal with the Bergamini FREMMs, that with the Rafales, the only way it would make sense to add another euro-canard to the team would be to replace the ancient Mirage 2Ks with these new, state of the art killer birds. Then those 2 new squadrons and their excellent weapons can take over the Mirage 2Ks special air force duties.


Would you exchange the SU-35 with Eurofighter?
For me yes because I think they have more advanced technologies than the SU-35. And I haven't heard a lot of problems from it so. Plus they are combat proven.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533073141114748930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533073141114748930


He deleted hahahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Would you exchange the SU-35 with Eurofighter?



Well, I wouldn't "exchange" the two per definition of that word, simply because of 2 reasons.

1) I think the most effective integration of the Typhoon in the EAF would be to the current Mirage 2K squadrons. Put the old Mirages into storage and start anew with the Typhoons since it appears that because we rarely see the Mirage 2Ks and their missions seem very secretive, they almost act like an air force special force. Which is fine. So, replace them with these but not the role of the heavy Su-35SE or F-15.

2) Just like the Su-35, the Eurofighter still has radar issues but not as bad!  Even the Captor-E is not AESA and only the recent development of the Common Radar System Mark 2 (ECRS Mk 2) AESA radar for the British, German and Spanish Typhoons has still to be completed. It was given development green light in 2021 so not sure it is ready or has been installed in the British, Kuwaiti or the Qatari Typhoons. So that is a huge issue. Also, the fighter itself needs to be the FGR4 Typhoon, the latest version. 

There's no more use in settling for the lesser models and if they disagree, politely tell them to kick rocks while pounding sand!  This is an important contract for the Eurofighter Typhoon so they need it also, and we should be done settling for half-*** equipment or older generations.



Ghostkiller said:


> For me yes because I think they have more advanced technologies than the SU-35. And I haven't heard a lot of problems from it so. Plus they are combat proven.



Not sure how they claim it to be an air superiority fighter without an AESA radar lol. The only possible positive benefit out of this deal is the very possible inclusion of the Meteor missiles. Then having an AESA radar on top of that would make them lethal beyond belief. A perfect replacement for the Mirage-2Ks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The hybrid PESA/AESA radar is in the sense that they have added those AESA radars on the wings _if you remember them_ and combined them with the PESA on the SU-35S..which has also some AI components added from the SU-57..



Of course I remember them, bro. I had quite a few discussions with Russian fanboys about those wing flaps AESA radar. 

So what they're claiming is that by having the two L-band AESA wing LEWF (Leading Edge Wing Flaps) working in tandem with the IRBIS-E PESA, they can call it "a hybrid radar"? That's so deceptive lol.

When they say "The IRBIS-E is a 'hybrid' PESA/AESA' radar, that really means the radar itself has AESA modules and is partly functioning as an AESA and not really from an additional radar. It's also those work separately from what I gathered, and not in conjunction either.

I'm going to look into that a little more, as to whether they actually work together or are separately working units and get back to you. That would change things just a little bit. I still don't like a lot of the analog technology in the IRBIS-E TBH.



Ghostkiller said:


> He deleted hahahaha



Actually it appears that Mahmoud deleted the tweet for some reason. It's off his page now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Well, I wouldn't "exchange" the two per definition of that word, simply because of 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) I think the most effective integration of the Typhoon in the EAF would be to the current Mirage 2K squadrons. Put the old Mirages into storage and start anew with the Typhoons since it appears that because we rarely see the Mirage 2Ks and their missions seem very secretive, they almost act like an air force special force. Which is fine. So, replace them with these but not the role of the heavy Su-35SE or F-15.
> 
> 2) Just like the Su-35, the Eurofighter still has radar issues but not as bad!  Even the Captor-E is not AESA and only the recent development of the Common Radar System Mark 2 (ECRS Mk 2) AESA radar for the British, German and Spanish Typhoons has still to be completed. It was given development green light in 2021 so not sure it is ready or has been installed in the British, Kuwaiti or the Qatari Typhoons. So that is a huge issue. Also, the fighter itself needs to be the FGR4 Typhoon, the latest version.
> 
> There's no more use in settling for the lesser models and if they disagree, politely tell them to kick rocks while pounding sand!  This is an important contract for the Eurofighter Typhoon so they need it also, and we should be done settling for half-*** equipment or older generations.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how they claim it to be an air superiority fighter without an AESA radar lol. The only possible positive benefit out of this deal is the very possible inclusion of the Meteor missiles. Then having an AESA radar on top of that would make them lethal beyond belief. A perfect replacement for the Mirage-2Ks.


The problem is that we can't afford both F-15 and Eurofighter or SU-35 and Eurofighter. We have to choose one of the three. According to multiple sources, EF is an air superiority aircraft.
What I want is that to have real BVR on our MIG-29M/M2 not the 80km missile (maybe the +100km is in our inventory) on our Rafale (Mica and Meteor) and our new aircraft (F-15-EF-SU-35). Plus forget about to have a BVR missile on our F-16 hahaha


Gomig-21 said:


> Actually it appears that Mahmoud deleted the tweet for some reason. It's off his page now.


I think he deleted because it wasn't reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Here's the image he used. Notice the 4 meteors on the corners of the air intakes and engine nacelles? And I really like the missile decoy on the wingtip. That seems like a very effective air defense option. This is such a gorgeous aircraft also, just like the Rafale and its beauty. This is really almost the best option to replace the Mirage 2Ks.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's the image he used.
> 
> View attachment 851109


Honestly looking sexy hahahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that we can't afford both F-15 and Eurofighter or SU-35 and Eurofighter. We have to choose one of the three. According to multiple sources, EF is an air superiority aircraft.
> What I want is that to have real BVR on our MIG-29M/M2 not the 80km missile (maybe the +100km is in our inventory) on our Rafale (Mica and Meteor) and our new aircraft (F-15-EF-SU-35). Plus forget about to have a BVR missile on our F-16 hahaha



Totally agree with all of that except the air superiority role. How on earth could it possibly be an air superiority platform when it doesn't have an AESA radar? People need to understand that AESA radars are a must in every modern flying platform because of the augmented capabilities in speed, target acquisition AND TRACKING at great distances and especially because of the rapid frequency hoping that AESA radars work with, they're almost impossible to jam. 

I think the reason it was labeled that way is because when the 4 countries involved got together originally to design and build this aircraft and make it the "F-15 or Joint Fighter" of Europe, they decided to call it an air superiority fighter because AESA radars weren't that common and certainly not combat proven at the time. Things have since changed considerably and the designation of air superiority just stayed and never changed.



Ghostkiller said:


> I think he deleted because it wasn't reliable.



Probably, but the article never really claimed anything except they've been negotiating with the EAF for 3 years and an announcement would help Leonardo and Finmeccanica's cause with the merging and stocks etc.


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Imagine if he could use a real F-16 like the block 60 or block 70 😔



You know what's pretty interesting in that photo? It's very telling how the EAF has absolutely NO PROBLEM operating 2 types of different origin platforms, Western & Easterns. You can see the difference in not only the colors of the Russian MiG-29M/M2 blue G-suits & white helmets vs those of the F-16s. Yet these two sets of aircraft seem to be operating together very well under the new RCS2 command & control. They even took these two types AND the Mirage-2Ks to Greece to perform JTAC exercises with the Hellenic Air Force.

BTW, while I certainly agree with your premise about operating the block-60/70, if you really think about it, though, almost everyone uses the block 50/52 and only UAE uses the block 60. Even the supposed super fancy shmancy POS Israeli Suffa is a block 50 or 52 depending on what engine they have, Pratt Whitney or GE. Even the US doesn't operate any F-16s over the block 52 lol. It's mostly the radar (as I've been stubbornly and annoyingly preaching, I know) and of course, the armament that makes the huge difference. Sensors and EW suite and all that are really secondary to the essentials. 

But, seeing that interesting Sparrow AND the Al-Tariqs on the EAF F-16s is very encouraging. It certainly appears their performance is much greater than people think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Looks like the new Maadi rifle is starting to be mass produce. Does Egypt produce locally MP-5K ?
We can see in 1:33 the K9 Thunder. What type of "ATGM" is this in 1:44?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Totally agree with all of that except the air superiority role. How on earth could it possibly be an air superiority platform when it doesn't have an AESA radar? People need to understand that AESA radars are a must in every modern flying platform because of the augmented capabilities in speed, target acquisition AND TRACKING at great distances and especially because of the rapid frequency hoping that AESA radars work with, they're almost impossible to jam.
> 
> I think the reason it was labeled that way is because when the 4 countries involved got together originally to design and build this aircraft and make it the "F-15 or Joint Fighter" of Europe, they decided to call it an air superiority fighter because AESA radars weren't that common and certainly not combat proven at the time. Things have since changed considerably and the designation of air superiority just stayed and never changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, but the article never really claimed anything except they've been negotiating with the EAF for 3 years and an announcement would help Leonardo and Finmeccanica's cause with the merging and stocks etc.


After a long gestation, the active electronically scanned array (AESA, or e-scan) radar for the Eurofighter Typhoon is now in production with the Euroradar consortium of Leonardo (UK and Italy), Hensoldt (Germany), and Indra (Spain). Gulf region military forces are now among the export customers for this technology.

*Captor-E*






The aircraft will initially be fitted with the same Mk0 radar as that supplied to Kuwait and Qatar, but the radars will subsequently be upgraded to Mk1 standards with a new digital multi-channel receiver and new transmitter/receiver modules (TRMs), which will be developed under the new €1.5 billion contract. Hensoldt will be the design authority for the new German Mk1 E-scan radar, while Airbus will carry equipment design responsibility. Leonardo will provide the necessary support to enable Hensoldt to assume its role and will continue to provide the processor for the new German radar, which will be assembled at Ulm in Germany, rather than at Leonardo’s Crewe Toll factory in Edinburgh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Think that’s a thermal sight on the new Maadi which I approve of.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt gets 24 Typhoon fighters.. officially*

Italy agreed that Egypt would get 24 fighters worth 3 billion euros in the deal, so the price of the fighter is close to 125 million euros, and the deal is currently in its final stages, only the approval of the Italian Prime Minister remains,,

The Prime Minister pledged to respond to President Sisi about the deal within days

It is worth noting that Italy wanted to sell the fighter to Egypt at a price of 200 million euros, but thanks to God first and then thanks to the ingenuity of the Egyptian negotiator, Egypt will get the fighter at a price of 125 million euros.

Source: *Il Fatto Quotidiano*





Sexy b**ch

The Italian financial newspaper, Milano Finanza, announced that the Italian government had given approval to grant Egypt financial guarantees worth $6 billion for the purchase of Italian weapons.

It is believed that a potential new order for 24 Typhoons, with Leonardo as prime contractor, could be worth up to 5 billion euros.

Including support, training and spare parts, while a new order for 24 M346s including maintenance, training and spare parts for a total value of 0.8 - 1 billion euros
This represents nearly half of the group's estimated orders for 2021






Technically, the Typhoon is awesome, logistically, its situation will be better than the Rafale, especially with its situation with the Saudi Arabia, where they already manufacture most of its spare parts, and this is a very important point, frankly,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *Egypt gets 24 Typhoon fighters.. officially*
> 
> Italy agreed that Egypt would get 24 fighters worth 3 billion euros in the deal, so the price of the fighter is close to 125 million euros, and the deal is currently in its final stages, only the approval of the Italian Prime Minister remains,,
> 
> The Prime Minister pledged to respond to President Sisi about the deal within days
> 
> It is worth noting that Italy wanted to sell the fighter to Egypt at a price of 200 million euros, but thanks to God first and then thanks to the ingenuity of the Egyptian negotiator, Egypt will get the fighter at a price of 125 million euros.
> 
> View attachment 851283


But will the Meteor will come with it yes or not. That is the big question.
Does someone know what kind of ammos it can carry.

Imagine guys if all the saga about the SU-35 and F-15 was meant intentionally so we can buy the EF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> But will the Meteor will come with it yes or not. That is the big question.
> Does someone know what kind of ammos it can carry.
> 
> Imagine guys if all the saga about the SU-35 and F-15 was meant intentionally so we can buy the EF.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But will the Meteor will come with it yes or not. That is the big question.


Of course!

Especially since the Italians have promised Egypt Typhoons armed with Meteor air-to-air missiles.

Source..*La tribune*

The Typhoon deal includes the Meteor as a cornerstone of the deal. The same is true of the French president, insisting; There is no room for banning any weapon you want offered for export.


Typhoon rendering in an astonishing “Beast Mode” with 14 Meteor Beyond Visual Range (BVR) and two IRIS-T (InfraRed Imaging System Tail-Thrust Vector Controlled) short-range air-to-air missiles, along with an external fuel tank on the centerline station.​*



*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357648961344004103

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Mahmoud Gamal changed his pfp from F-15 to Eurofighter hahaha. So there is something serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

The AESA radar has three versions.. An initial version was issued to Qatar and Kuwait

Spain and Germany will get an upgraded version of the initial version of the radar.. in terms of software and hardware..

As for Italy and Britain, they separated with the radar project for the MK2 version, and this experiment is still ongoing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Mahmoud Gamal changed his pfp from F-15 to Eurofighter hahaha. So there is something serious.



I think the excitement from a single paragraph in an Italian press release about the merging of Leonardo and its stocks has opened the flood gates lmao. It's a beautiful process that happens all the time. There are major obstacles to hurdle since it's a conglomerate fighter with the UK, Germany & Spain having a lot to say in the matter, and we all know how much of a US lapdog the UK is. Even without US pressure which is almost certain to stickle this from going through -- Italy's parliament's final approval notwithstanding -- the UK would almost certainly create friction for not only the aircraft, but most certainly the weapons and mainly the meteor. Just think of the temper tantruming that the Jews will create thinking the EAF will get a missile better than anything they have by 2x! I would be a little patient before getting too excited so as to lessen the disappointment. 

Would they put the naval camo on them like the MiG-29s? That would look pretty awesome, something like this.








The SC said:


> Of course!



You know how much I've always loved your optimism!  



The SC said:


> Especially since the Italians have promised Egypt Typhoons armed with Meteor air-to-air missiles.
> 
> Source..*La tribune*
> 
> The Typhoon deal includes the Meteor as a cornerstone of the deal. The same is true of the French president, insisting; There is no room for banning any weapon you want offered for export.



Would you happen to have the link for that La Tribune article?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I think the excitement from a single paragraph in an Italian press release about the merging of Leonardo and its stocks has opened the flood gates lmao. It's a beautiful process that happens all the time. There are major obstacles to hurdle since it's a conglomerate fighter with the UK, Germany & Spain having a lot to say in the matter, and we all know how much of a US lapdog the UK is. Even without US pressure which is almost certain to stickle this from going through -- Italy's parliament's final approval notwithstanding -- the UK would almost certainly create friction for not only the aircraft, but most certainly the weapons and mainly the meteor. Just think of the temper tantruming that the Jews will create thinking the EAF will get a missile better than anything they have by 2x! I would be a little patient before getting too excited so as to lessen the disappointment.
> 
> Would they put the naval camo on them like the MiG-29s? That would look pretty awesome, something like this.
> 
> View attachment 851338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know how much I've always loved your optimism!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you happen to have the link for that La Tribune article?


Bro..if you have taken note.. all the members of the typhoon conglomerate are friendly to Egypt.. including the UK who has just sold 2 huge supply ships to Egypt, Spain has ongoing deals with Egypt even including ToT..Germany, we all know, Italy just sold its best frigates to Egypt.. So It is all good so far..

Yes Bro..my optimism is always based on facts deduced from comparing many sources and the logic, good sense and the validity of the data to it..

It was one of La tribune's article about the Mega deal with Italy..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Bro..if you have taken note.. all the members of the typhoon conglomerate are friendly to Egypt.. including the UK who has just sold 2 huge supply ships to Egypt, Spain has ongoing deals with Egypt even including ToT..Germany, we all know, Italy just sold its best frigates to Egypt.. So It is all good so far..
> 
> Yes Bro..my optimism is always based on facts deduced from comparing many sources and the logic, good sense and the validity of the data to it..
> 
> It was one of La tribune's article about the Mega deal with Italy..


The problem will what will happen. Because also those countries base their relation with fucking human rights ideas (Germany maybe UK). But we forgot something and this is Giulio Regeni case. Egypt closed the case (el hamdulillah) but did Italy closed. It will be a big factor during negotiation. I really hope the best for the EAF. Inshallah we will get what we deserve and what we wanted.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem will what will happen. Because also those countries base their relation with fucking human rights ideas (Germany maybe UK). But we forgot something and this is Giulio Regeni case. Egypt closed the case (el hamdulillah) but did Italy closed. It will be a big factor during negotiation. I really hope the best for the EAF. Inshallah we will get what we deserve and what we wanted.


It doesnt effect relations. No matter how big the media can enlarge it

Anyway have you all seen the new maadi entering the production lines and the hollow vertical grips used? All made in the CNC maceines this is a big step

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro..if you have taken note.. all the members of the typhoon conglomerate are friendly to Egypt.. including the UK who has just sold 2 huge supply ships to Egypt, Spain has ongoing deals with Egypt even including ToT..Germany, we all know, Italy just sold its best frigates to Egypt.. So It is all good so far..



Habib alby, 'friendly' is one thing, war & weapons business is a whole other ball game. The US is friendly, yet look at all the friggin restrictions DESPITE all the efforts Egypt has done in the last 40 years! The US FINALLY offers the F-15 but reduce the EW suite and offer either the AIM-120B or an even lesser ranged missile and want to dictate the terms of basing lmao. 

Germany took a Jewish tongue lashing for agreeing to sell the Type-209 submarines when they sold jacked up Dolphins to them. Imagine how they will impose their Holocaust guilt-tripping influence on the Germans because the QME will change in a heartbeat if the meteor is given to Egypt. It won't matter how many F-35s they have. This is the ultimate air to air missile currently being used by only a select few. It has capabilities that are unheard of with the most impressive NEZ in the galaxy. All that being said, the point is that between the Jews crying and bitching and running to mommy which has the most influence in the world, it might be very difficult for Italy to include them with the fighters. That's all I'm saying is that I'm not so sure it's such a done deal, hence why I asked for the source of that La Tribune article so I can read its entirety. I would love nothing more than that happening as the EAF's capabilities would jump from an 90% to 390%! 



The SC said:


> Yes Bro..my optimism is always based on facts deduced from comparing many sources and the logic, good sense and the validity of the data to it..



Keep it going so it counters my constant pessimism! lol

BTW, remember when we were talking about insignias on the Su-35 and MiG-29 etc. and how they're missing the roundel on the fuselage? I stumbled on this pic never seen before (I'm positive it hasn't been uploaded on this thread) of one of the EAF's two-seater MiG-29M2s in Russia with just the desert camo and no insignias at all. Talk about rare!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Habib alby, 'friendly' is one thing, war & weapons business is a whole other ball game. The US is friendly, yet look at all the friggin restrictions DESPITE all the efforts Egypt has done in the last 40 years! The US FINALLY offers the F-15 but reduce the EW suite and offer either the AIM-120B or an even lesser ranged missile and want to dictate the terms of basing lmao.
> 
> Germany took a Jewish tongue lashing for agreeing to sell the Type-209 submarines when they sold jacked up Dolphins to them. Imagine how they will impose their Holocaust guilt-tripping influence on the Germans because the QME will change in a heartbeat if the meteor is given to Egypt. It won't matter how many F-35s they have. This is the ultimate air to air missile currently being used by only a select few. It has capabilities that are unheard of with the most impressive NEZ in the galaxy. All that being said, the point is that between the Jews crying and bitching and running to mommy which has the most influence in the world, it might be very difficult for Italy to include them with the fighters. That's all I'm saying is that I'm not so sure it's such a done deal, hence why I asked for the source of that La Tribune article so I can read its entirety. I would love nothing more than that happening as the EAF's capabilities would jump from an 90% to 390%!
> 
> View attachment 851368


freindly lol. They tried playing us again in the f-15 like they did with the mirage. They thought we cancelled the su-35 deal and canclled EX plans and replaced them with F-15s from the 90s. Then the su-35 photos came in as if they were coordinated and now the typhoon deal is finished. The US or the UK are not freindly nations at all with all shit theyve tried with us Since sadat Trust cannot be rebuilt and i beleive relying on them for offensive mega deals is just a bad habit and unadvisable. Israeli influence over europe is collapsing over egypts deals. Gas is just too powerful especiallly when we control the whole east med. And the mukhabarat has some weird pressure cards that we dont know off. remember that "Egyptian spy" who was the helper of the minister of the media in germany as i can in recall in 2021-2020. We are gonna see some amazing deals this year

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Habib alby, 'friendly' is one thing, war & weapons business is a whole other ball game. The US is friendly, yet look at all the friggin restrictions DESPITE all the efforts Egypt has done in the last 40 years! The US FINALLY offers the F-15 but reduce the EW suite and offer either the AIM-120B or an even lesser ranged missile and want to dictate the terms of basing lmao.
> 
> Germany took a Jewish tongue lashing for agreeing to sell the Type-209 submarines when they sold jacked up Dolphins to them. Imagine how they will impose their Holocaust guilt-tripping influence on the Germans because the QME will change in a heartbeat if the meteor is given to Egypt. It won't matter how many F-35s they have. This is the ultimate air to air missile currently being used by only a select few. It has capabilities that are unheard of with the most impressive NEZ in the galaxy. All that being said, the point is that between the Jews crying and bitching and running to mommy which has the most influence in the world, it might be very difficult for Italy to include them with the fighters. That's all I'm saying is that I'm not so sure it's such a done deal, hence why I asked for the source of that La Tribune article so I can read its entirety. I would love nothing more than that happening as the EAF's capabilities would jump from an 90% to 390%!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it going so it counters my constant pessimism! lol
> 
> BTW, remember when we were talking about insignias on the Su-35 and MiG-29 etc. and how they're missing the roundel on the fuselage? I stumbled on this pic never seen before (I'm positive it hasn't been uploaded on this thread) of one of the EAF's two-seater MiG-29M2s in Russia with just the desert camo and no insignias at all. Talk about rare!
> 
> View attachment 851368


The last 40 years..HaHaHa!

Egypt invited China to take a look at the F-16s after the US refused to sell the AIM-120..so they have developed and adapter system to fire Chinese and Russian BVR from those same US F-16s..

Abu Ghazala stole their carbon-carbon for reentry vehicles of BM Pershing II and their guidance systems.. not only that.. the whole Pershing II blue prints in co-op with Argentina, Iraq and some Swiss and Austrian companies..

Who has the upper hand here really.. HaHaHaHaHa! can't laugh enough.. There is even more and too much.. North Korea.. China.. Russia and many more..

And the US is still providing some of their best systems like the Chinook F, TOW II, C-130 Super Hercules, long range radars, Apache upgrades to the latest variant.. only not AIM-120C/D.. Egypt will get even better..the Meteor.. remember that scalp cruise missile crisis that ended with them being in EAF inventory.. it sounds like a mystery.. HaHaHa!


Yes that pic is exclusive about the absence of any insignia.. but we haven't seen that camo scheme anymore.. strange and weird!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> freindly lol. They tried playing us again in the f-15 like they did with the mirage. They thought we cancelled the su-35 deal and canclled EX plans and replaced them with F-15s from the 90s.



IKR. TR did say that the F-15 offered were "advanced", so not sure they were from the 90s lool that would be even more ridiculous, like adding insult to injury, especially if Egypt had to pay for them instead of being part of the aid package. That's what irks me even more about the US and its mistrust of Egypt. This is more of an insult than anything else. Now I think the response should be a big fat middle finger instead of kicking rocks and pounding sand.  It's brutally offensive. 



Hydration said:


> The US or the UK are not freindly nations at all with all shit theyve tried with us Since sadat Trust cannot be rebuilt and i beleive relying on them for offensive mega deals is just a bad habit and unadvisable.



Yep. This is a huge obstacle in the way of purchasing the Typhoons. We'll have to see how much independence Italy has from the UK and Germany and probably Spain, too. Just because they have other projects and deals with us doesn't mean they can't be influenced by Uncle Sam and the UK AND Germany. 



Hydration said:


> Then the su-35 photos came in as if they were coordinated and now the typhoon deal is finished.



You think the Typhoon deal is finished? Heck I hope so, and I truly hope it's with the meteor man that would really be something. The IRIS-T short range missile is also very impressive, along with the Brimstones and the fact that it can carry GBU ordinances of all types and sizes. It really is a beastmode and what makes it even greater is its probably compatibility with the Rafales. I had this debate with another member here a few years ago when the mega deal was announced and I said that I bet the Rafale pilots could easily fly the Typhoon and vice versa. He said they would need complete retraining because the stick is in the middle on the Typhoon while it's on the side in the Rafale, like the F-16 lol! I told him no way, it's only a matter of understanding where the controls and switches for all the systems are and familiarizing themselves with the differences in how the systems appear on either the lighting of the buttons/switches, any of the multi function display screens or head-up-display.

Rafale

















Typhoon
















@Philip the Arab , speaking of UAE block 60, not often seen in one pic is 20 blocks in between these two fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> But will the Meteor will come with it yes or not. That is the big question.
> Does someone know what kind of ammos it can carry.
> 
> Imagine guys if all the saga about the SU-35 and F-15 was meant intentionally so we can buy the EF.


The F15 deal has failed so far, the US specifications have not been approved, and the locations of the fighters are also unfair conditions for the Egyptian Air Force.
Even the F16 is on its way to being replaced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ok guys apparently we have typhoons now!!! I wasn't keen on these birds, but with the rafale they will make a fine edition to our collection (Grevious). I can see egypt using the typhoon as a bargaining chip to "enforce" the procurement of the meteor missles along with additional rafale deals. That way the f 16 fleet can be discarded much more easily step by step, thus further decreasing Washingtons influence on cairo. I also heard someone saying saudi arabia manufactures alot of the spare parts? If so, ooohhh boy would that be a BONUS for egypt in larger, stronger and more secure logistics. Even maybe the potential for egypt to buy spares from SA and manufacture them on egy soil. Who needs the amraam anymore?!?! Remember how I said never to trust the f15 deal??? Exactly! Look whats going on now! Last minute, typhoons and su 35s have been announced using the advertising of the f15 as a shield for egypts REAL procurement🤣🤣🤣 @Gomig-21 enta shooft el haraka dah 😂

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21
An article about the Block 60 electronics warfare is here. Very interesting and shows how ahead other 4th gen aircraft it was.





__





View topic - Falcon Edge IEWS - General F-16 forum


Military aviation forum mainly focusing on the F-16, F-35 and F-22 jet fighters. Contains high quality discussions and has a gentle but strict moderation.



www.f-16.net





It may be on the level of the Spectra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> It doesnt effect relations. No matter how big the media can enlarge it
> 
> Anyway have you all seen the new maadi entering the production lines and the hollow vertical grips used? All made in the CNC maceines this is a big step























Many versions too..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> The F15 deal has failed so far, the US specifications have not been approved, and the locations of the fighters are also unfair conditions for the Egyptian Air Force.
> Even the F16 is on its way to being replaced


Replacing the F-16 will be hard. You can't replace 200 F-16s with some 24 EFTs. I think we will decrease the number to at least 150 (if it is possible).

Guys, I think you forgot something there is also the deal of M-346 advanced trainer aircraft that we contracted with Leonardo.



The SC said:


> View attachment 851398
> 
> 
> View attachment 851399
> 
> 
> View attachment 851400
> 
> 
> View attachment 851401
> 
> 
> Many versions too..


The last photo isn't a Maadi rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Replacing the F-16 will be hard. You can't replace 200 F-16s with some 24 EFTs. I think we will decrease the number to at least 150 (if it is possible).
> 
> Guys, I think you forgot something there is also the deal of M-346 advanced trainer aircraft that we contracted with Leonardo.


If you speak Arabic, it is better for you to share with me on Twitter. As for the F16, the numbers have reached 185 fighters. What is being done on them? What is it about extending the life of the fighter, like Turkey? What exactly do you do?
To block 40/42
The Typhoon deal will not be the last in the numbers, as the Rafale will not stand for this number either

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> The F15 deal has failed so far, the US specifications have not been approved, and the locations of the fighters are also unfair conditions for the Egyptian Air Force.
> Even the F16 is on its way to being replaced


F-16 will be replaced in 20 year when its air-frame will start screaming pity on me..please..
In fact its engine upgrades are still going on as we speak..

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> If you speak Arabic, it is better for you to share with me on Twitter. As for the F16, the numbers have reached 185 fighters. What is being done on them? What is it about extending the life of the fighter, like Turkey? What exactly do you do?
> To block 40/42
> The Typhoon deal will not be the last in the numbers, as the Rafale will not stand for this number either


I don't have twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Replacing the F-16 will be hard. You can't replace 200 F-16s with some 24 EFTs. I think we will decrease the number to at least 150 (if it is possible).
> 
> Guys, I think you forgot something there is also the deal of M-346 advanced trainer aircraft that we contracted with Leonardo.
> 
> 
> The last photo isn't a Maadi rifle.











WDS 2022: Upgraded AK by Egyptian Military Factory -


To decrease the country's military dependence on exports, the Egyptian Military Factory is trying to modernize the firearms they currently manufacture.




www.thefirearmblog.com


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> WDS 2022: Upgraded AK by Egyptian Military Factory -
> 
> 
> To decrease the country's military dependence on exports, the Egyptian Military Factory is trying to modernize the firearms they currently manufacture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefirearmblog.com


J-31 for EAF in the future?


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> J-31 for EAF in the future?


Very possible if with ToT..

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> WDS 2022: Upgraded AK by Egyptian Military Factory -
> 
> 
> To decrease the country's military dependence on exports, the Egyptian Military Factory is trying to modernize the firearms they currently manufacture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefirearmblog.com


I hope this version will be the assault rifle of EAF. A modern one


The SC said:


> Very possible if with ToT..


I heard China was ready to give some ToT for either J-31 or J-20. I will look and send the link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope this version will be the assault rifle of EAF. A modern one
> 
> I heard China was ready to give some ToT for either J-31 or J-20. I will look and send the link


Possibly the j31 since one of its strong suits is supposed to be export. J20 is highly unlikely since its china's state of the art aircraft


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope this version will be the assault rifle of EAF. A modern one
> 
> I heard China was ready to give some ToT for either J-31 or J-20. I will look and send the link


Maybe J-31 to Egypt ( I hope so ..since Egypt is looking for a program just like that!.. if not it will be forcefully the SU-75 to be made in conjunction with the UAE.. but with Typhoon 2 engines experience!!!.. the F-31will likely be the one.. ).. not J-20.. China seems to have offered that to the UAE and KSA to replace the F-35.. but not confirmed though..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Possibly the j31 since one of its strong suits is supposed to be export. J20 is highly unlikely since its china's state of the art aircraft


A small video about the J-20 and her stealth capabilities 




The good thing is that China have put the J-20 in the market despite they refused for years because USA didn't sell the F-22 Raptor. There is rumor that Pakistan will buy it so Egypt can buy it also. But we must buy before their invasion of Taiwan so we will not be in the same case the SU-35 hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> IKR. TR did say that the F-15 offered were "advanced", so not sure they were from the 90s lool that would be even more ridiculous, like adding insult to injury, especially if Egypt had to pay for them instead of being part of the aid package. That's what irks me even more about the US and its mistrust of Egypt. This is more of an insult than anything else. Now I think the response should be a big fat middle finger instead of kicking rocks and pounding sand.  It's brutally offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This is a huge obstacle in the way of purchasing the Typhoons. We'll have to see how much independence Italy has from the UK and Germany and probably Spain, too. Just because they have other projects and deals with us doesn't mean they can't be influenced by Uncle Sam and the UK AND Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> You think the Typhoon deal is finished? Heck I hope so, and I truly hope it's with the meteor man that would really be something. The IRIS-T short range missile is also very impressive, along with the Brimstones and the fact that it can carry GBU ordinances of all types and sizes. It really is a beastmode and what makes it even greater is its probably compatibility with the Rafales. I had this debate with another member here a few years ago when the mega deal was announced and I said that I bet the Rafale pilots could easily fly the Typhoon and vice versa. He said they would need complete retraining because the stick is in the middle on the Typhoon while it's on the side in the Rafale, like the F-16 lol! I told him no way, it's only a matter of understanding where the controls and switches for all the systems are and familiarizing themselves with the differences in how the systems appear on either the lighting of the buttons/switches, any of the multi function display screens or head-up-display.
> 
> Rafale
> 
> View attachment 851389
> 
> 
> View attachment 851390
> 
> 
> View attachment 851384
> 
> 
> Typhoon
> 
> View attachment 851393
> 
> 
> View attachment 851391
> 
> 
> View attachment 851394
> 
> 
> @Philip the Arab , speaking of UAE block 60, not often seen in one pic is 20 blocks in between these two fighters.
> 
> View attachment 851395


I completely disregard the brimstones. I dont feel like the uk would even mention them and almost all of its components are of american origin. IRIS-T is an excellent platform basically a python without overhyping and probganda. i did not know the rafale was this sexy even has a little tablet on his thigh and i was wondering what was that white covering hanging over egyptian pilots while posing.

Iam n


Philip the Arab said:


> J-31 for EAF in the future?


Not feeling like chinese bullcrap. Most of their data is probganda and the americans said The K-77m is a better missike than the pl-15 for its integration and higher probability to hit a target like a fighter. And there has been talks there and there about egypt having the k-77m for the migs and sukhois we only have speculations to work with. These chinese fifhters are only coming with Tot if they ever pass the tests

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

navy sf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The last 40 years..HaHaHa!
> 
> Egypt invited China to take a look at the F-16s after the US refused to sell the AIM-120..so they have developed and adapter system to fire Chinese and Russian BVR from those same US F-16s..
> 
> Abu Ghazala stole their carbon-carbon for reentry vehicles of BM Pershing II and their guidance systems.. not only that.. the whole Pershing II blue prints in co-op with Argentina, Iraq and some Swiss and Austrian companies..
> 
> Who has the upper hand here really.. HaHaHaHaHa! can't laugh enough.. There is even more and too much.. North Korea.. China.. Russia and many more..



Add all of those up and they won't even come close to what the Jews have done to the US in just 1 incident, and that is the destroying of the USS Liberty in 1967 where 34 US sailors were killed and 171 wounded and the ship was essentially destroyed. Yet they're showered with not only the latest and greatest US tech, but completely supported from head to toe and let's not even get into the plutonium-based nukes the US has given them! Not even close hahaha.  

Oh, and the so-called spy supposedly working under orders from Abu Ghazala....all alleged! The Washington Post was the first to come up with all that bull crap story in 1988 and when the US defense secretary visited Cairo later that same year, Abu Ghazala signed a 10-year "memorandum of understanding" with that US Defense Secretary at the time, I forget his name. And then Egypt, just like Israel, Australia, Sweden, Canada and other super allies to the US had this supposed special status as a strategic ally outside NATO. 

Even after that "alleged" stealing of Pershing missiles blueprints, the US thought about indicting Abu Ghazala but had insufficient evidence -- because there was never any truth to that crap lol -- and so they dropped the case completely. It was all some silly misunderstanding that was taken too sensitively and blown way out of proportions that it ended up being completely dismissed.

The Chinese being invited to look at the F-16 is true, of course, we've talked about that several times BUUUUUUUT.....lol.....how did the Chinese end up designing an aircraft called the J-10? Any idea? LOLOL! Yep, the Israeli POS LAVI!!!! Which is a complete rip-off of the venerable F-16 anyway, just with delta wings and canards. How much more treacherous is that, Brooooo?!?! And yet they're showered with......you know the rest of that.

North Korea? What about it? Ballistic missiles? Nothing proven whatsoever that there was any cooperation and even so, what kind of infraction is that? Shouldn't Egypt be allowed to pursue its military capabilities outside of any US influence? Screw that, bro! hahaha 

The RPGs from the confiscated North Korean ship in the Suez Canal yes, I'll give you that and I don't know why on earth the Egyptian military can't produce its own RPG shells?! That surprises me more than the story itself. But that shouldn't cause such mistrust that BTW, was in fact started 40 years ago and 30 years since the EAF first requested the F-15 and was denied.

And I don't think there were any restrictions imposed by the US (because they couldn't do it anyway and Egypt would've given them the middle finger without a doubt) that Egypt couldn't purchase weapons from Russia or China until very recently with CAATSA, which is only for Russia.



The SC said:


> Egypt will get even better..the Meteor.. remember that scalp cruise missile crisis that ended with them being in EAF inventory.. it sounds like a mystery.. HaHaHa!



Hahaha, good stuff, ma man. Speaking of the SCALP, the Typhoon is supposed to carry the "Storm Shadow" which is really the identical cruise missile to the SCALP which means there shouldn't be any problem supplying it to the EAF. If it still has US components, then that'll most certainly be an issue again without a doubt unless somehow they find a way to obtain more SCALPs that can be fired from the Typhoon. Do whatever the UAE did and call it something similar to the Black Shaheen.






They also DEFINITELY need to get their pilots using the HMDS Helmets for the IRIST-T missile.






The good thing about this Eurofighter helmet is that it has nothing to do with the Jews and is built by BAE systems. The bad thing is that they're somewhere in the vicinity of $300K a piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

This is atleast a level 3-4 plate it stopped a 7.62×54mm from a sv-98. Excellent
Also look at how 777 transformed from these pictures above to this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> A small video about the J-20 and her stealth capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is that China have put the J-20 in the market despite they refused for years because USA didn't sell the F-22 Raptor. There is rumor that Pakistan will buy it so Egypt can buy it also. But we must buy before their invasion of Taiwan so we will not be in the same case the SU-35 hahahaha


Eh dah eh dah? And you watch crux too? Small world man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Add all of those up and they won't even come close to what the Jews have done to the US in just 1 incident, and that is the destroying of the USS Liberty in 1967 where 34 US sailors were killed and 171 wounded and the ship was essentially destroyed. Yet they're showered with not only the latest and greatest US tech, but completely supported from head to toe and let's not even get into the plutonium-based nukes the US has given them! Not even close hahaha.
> 
> Oh, and the so-called spy supposedly working under orders from Abu Ghazala....all alleged! The Washington Post was the first to come up with all that bull crap story in 1988 and when the US defense secretary visited Cairo later that same year, Abu Ghazala signed a 10-year "memorandum of understanding" with that US Defense Secretary at the time, I forget his name. And then Egypt, just like Israel, Australia, Sweden, Canada and other super allies to the US had this supposed special status as a strategic ally outside NATO.
> 
> Even after that "alleged" stealing of Pershing missiles blueprints, the US thought about indicting Abu Ghazala but had insufficient evidence -- because there was never any truth to that crap lol -- and so they dropped the case completely. It was all some silly misunderstanding that was taken too sensitively and blown way out of proportions that it ended up being completely dismissed.
> 
> The Chinese being invited to look at the F-16 is true, of course, we've talked about that several times BUUUUUUUT.....lol.....how did the Chinese end up designing an aircraft called the J-10? Any idea? LOLOL! Yep, the Israeli POS LAVI!!!! Which is a complete rip-off of the venerable F-16 anyway, just with delta wings and canards. How much more treacherous is that, Brooooo?!?! And yet they're showered with......you know the rest of that.
> 
> North Korea? What about it? Ballistic missiles? Nothing proven whatsoever that there was any cooperation and even so, what kind of infraction is that? Shouldn't Egypt be allowed to pursue its military capabilities outside of any US influence? Screw that, bro! hahaha
> 
> The RPGs from the confiscated North Korean ship in the Suez Canal yes, I'll give you that and I don't know why on earth the Egyptian military can't produce its own RPG shells?! That surprises me more than the story itself. But that shouldn't cause such mistrust that BTW, was in fact started 40 years ago and 30 years since the EAF first requested the F-15 and was denied.
> 
> And I don't think there were any restrictions imposed by the US (because they couldn't do it anyway and Egypt would've given them the middle finger without a doubt) that Egypt couldn't purchase weapons from Russia or China until very recently with CAATSA, which is only for Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, good stuff, ma man. Speaking of the SCALP, the Typhoon is supposed to carry the "Storm Shadow" which is really the identical cruise missile to the SCALP which means there shouldn't be any problem supplying it to the EAF. If it still has US components, then that'll most certainly be an issue again without a doubt unless somehow they find a way to obtain more SCALPs that can be fired from the Typhoon. Do whatever the UAE did and call it something similar to the Black Shaheen.
> 
> View attachment 851414
> 
> 
> They also DEFINITELY need to get their pilots using the HMDS Helmets for the IRIST-T missile.
> 
> View attachment 851416
> 
> 
> The good thing about this Eurofighter helmet is that it has nothing to do with the Jews and is built by BAE systems. The bad thing is that they're somewhere in the vicinity of $300K a piece.
> 
> View attachment 851423
> 
> 
> View attachment 851417
> 
> 
> View attachment 851425


Pershing II.. HaHa!






Condor project is exactly the Pershing II..











As for Usrael.. you can't be more damaging to the US then this:
Jonathan Pollard Was One of the Most Damaging Spies in US History​
https://www.military.com/history/jonathan-pollard-was-one-of-most-damaging-spies-us-history.html


The Eurofighter helmet is in the deal.. it is an important component to direct the air to air missiles now a day..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Ok guys apparently we have typhoons now!!! I wasn't keen on these birds, but with the rafale they will make a fine edition to our collection (Grevious). I can see egypt using the typhoon as a bargaining chip to "enforce" the procurement of the meteor missles along with additional rafale deals. That way the f 16 fleet can be discarded much more easily step by step, thus further decreasing Washingtons influence on cairo. I also heard someone saying saudi arabia manufactures alot of the spare parts? If so, ooohhh boy would that be a BONUS for egypt in larger, stronger and more secure logistics. Even maybe the potential for egypt to buy spares from SA and manufacture them on egy soil. Who needs the amraam anymore?!?! Remember how I said never to trust the f15 deal??? Exactly! Look whats going on now! Last minute, typhoons and su 35s have been announced using the advertising of the f15 as a shield for egypts REAL procurement🤣🤣🤣 @Gomig-21 enta shooft el haraka dah 😂



Hahaha, haraka gamda awi! There was a fella on Twitter, Masry bardu b'2oul lazem el EAF tetlab el AIM-260 LMFAO! If you think we were crazy saying the EAF must insist on the AIM-120C7 and JDAM kits and maybe even the AIM-9X, imagine thinking they should ask for the AIM-260 lol. But hey, you never know since they asked for the khara F-35 lol knowing quite well it would be refused. I bet you they were shocked when that clown Trump said yes. 

But let's guard against premature excitement because there really isn't any official announcement and even the Typhoon will be greatly influenced by the US, which if the EAF gave it the middle finger on the F-15 proposition, then they're going to be royally pissed off and looking to punish Egypt for refusing the crappy F-15 deal and essentially embarrassing them by this possible Typhoon deal.

And you mentioned the Su-35, do you think the EAF will go through with that deal if the F-15 is in fact done as well as the Typhoons agreed on and then acquire the 26 Su-35s as well? What do you guys think? They must've already paid a substantial amount of money as part of the contract, so something should come out of that deal, especially if there is any truth to the radar upgrade.

Speaking of Su-35SE, I found some new pics that haven't been posted before. 

Assembly line for the EAF Su-35SEs.

































































Sisi wearing a Rafale jumpsuit and patch while riding a Ka-52.











Probably the best photo of this helicopter with its colors and the blue waters of the Red Sea background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, haraka gamda awi! There was a fella on Twitter, Masry bardu b'2oul lazem el EAF tetlab el AIM-260 LMFAO! If you think we were crazy saying the EAF must insist on the AIM-120C7 and JDAM kits and maybe even the AIM-9X, imagine thinking they should ask for the AIM-260 lol. But hey, you never know since they asked for the khara F-35 lol knowing quite well it would be refused. I bet you they were shocked when that clown Trump said yes.
> 
> But let's guard against premature excitement because there really isn't any official announcement and even the Typhoon will be greatly influenced by the US, which if the EAF gave it the middle finger on the F-15 proposition, then they're going to be royally pissed off and looking to punish Egypt for refusing the crappy F-15 deal and essentially embarrassing them by this possible Typhoon deal.
> 
> And you mentioned the Su-35, do you think the EAF will go through with that deal if the F-15 is in fact done as well as the Typhoons agreed on and then acquire the 26 Su-35s as well? What do you guys think? They must've already paid a substantial amount of money as part of the contract, so something should come out of that deal, especially if there is any truth to the radar upgrade.
> 
> Speaking of Su-35SE, I found some new pics that haven't been posted before.
> 
> Assembly line for the EAF Su-35SEs.
> 
> View attachment 851445
> 
> 
> View attachment 851446
> 
> 
> View attachment 851447
> 
> 
> View attachment 851448
> 
> View attachment 851449
> 
> 
> View attachment 851452
> 
> 
> View attachment 851450
> 
> 
> View attachment 851451
> 
> 
> View attachment 851453
> 
> 
> View attachment 851454
> 
> 
> View attachment 851455
> 
> 
> View attachment 851456
> 
> 
> View attachment 851457
> 
> 
> Sisi wearing a Rafale jumpsuit and patch while riding a Ka-52.
> 
> View attachment 851458
> 
> 
> View attachment 851459
> 
> 
> Probably the best photo of this helicopter with its colors and the blue waters of the Red Sea background.
> 
> View attachment 851460


When the typhoons go through the egyptians will ask the Europeans to source out the American components like what happened with the rafales. If the f15s were truly indeed that of an inferior model then they would probs go ahead with the sukhoi deal. Having SA with those production and logistical capabilities is too good to walk by. And remember how you mentioned the UK might sell those 50 typhoons as well? Yea the ones I was originally against. Those could possibly come to light one day, just think about it, 74 typhoons all up to tranche 4 spec, with those 54 or 55 rafales. Let's not forget the rafale m model as well which adds another 20 to the arsenal for 74 rafales total. The aesa radar problem will take a bit to handle, but if push comes to shove they could integrate the zhuk aesa radar for a temporary solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Egypt’s Remilitarized Sinai Is a Future Powder Keg


Egypt and Israel are undermining their peace treaty—and it needs to be stopped.




foreignpolicy.com





Bye bye camp david

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Hydration said:


> no one knows and no one will know. We are not iran flexing every single weapon even if it is a mock up remeber that iranian 5th gen mock up plane? lol


The plastic one? 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

That twitter 


Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha, haraka gamda awi! There was a fella on Twitter, Masry bardu b'2oul lazem el EAF tetlab el AIM-260 LMFAO! If you think we were crazy saying the EAF must insist on the AIM-120C7 and JDAM kits and maybe even the AIM-9X, imagine thinking they should ask for the AIM-260 lol. But hey, you never know since they asked for the khara F-35 lol knowing quite well it would be refused. I bet you they were shocked when that clown Trump said yes.
> 
> But let's guard against premature excitement because there really isn't any official announcement and even the Typhoon will be greatly influenced by the US, which if the EAF gave it the middle finger on the F-15 proposition, then they're going to be royally pissed off and looking to punish Egypt for refusing the crappy F-15 deal and essentially embarrassing them by this possible Typhoon deal.
> 
> And you mentioned the Su-35, do you think the EAF will go through with that deal if the F-15 is in fact done as well as the Typhoons agreed on and then acquire the 26 Su-35s as well? What do you guys think? They must've already paid a substantial amount of money as part of the contract, so something should come out of that deal, especially if there is any truth to the radar upgrade.
> 
> Speaking of Su-35SE, I found some new pics that haven't been posted before.
> 
> Assembly line for the EAF Su-35SEs.
> 
> View attachment 851445
> 
> 
> View attachment 851446
> 
> 
> View attachment 851447
> 
> 
> View attachment 851448
> 
> View attachment 851449
> 
> 
> View attachment 851452
> 
> 
> View attachment 851450
> 
> 
> View attachment 851451
> 
> 
> View attachment 851453
> 
> 
> View attachment 851454
> 
> 
> View attachment 851455
> 
> 
> View attachment 851456
> 
> 
> View attachment 851457
> 
> 
> Sisi wearing a Rafale jumpsuit and patch while riding a Ka-52.
> 
> View attachment 851458
> 
> 
> View attachment 851459
> 
> 
> Probably the best photo of this helicopter with its colors and the blue waters of the Red Sea background.
> 
> View attachment 851460


fella was me.* Yes we should insist on the 260 if you dont wanna another f-16 situation. Egypt played its cards right and now theres no f-15 never wanted that thing since the although its goregous



*



Foinikas said:


> The plastic one? 😂


The plastic one lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration




----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> fella was me.* Yes we should insist on the 260 if you dont wanna another f-16 situation. Egypt played its cards right and now theres no f-15 never wanted that thing since the although its goregous*



LOL! It was you! I looked at the name again and I can see the connection. I still think you were being completely unrealistic in that approach because of several reasons; that missile is still in its final development stages and won't be around for another 7-8 years maybe more maybe less. Then the birds have no teeth for another 7 years without an alternative? The fact that one should already know that even the AIM-120 was going to be a very difficult persuasion in the first place and they know it, means that going into the negotiations and insisting on something like that will make the other side think you're not serious or realistic.
The next reason is that if they succeeded, the F-15s and a good portion of the F-16s would be very powerful with strong air to air teeth for at least the next decade while the Eurocanards get the Meteor which will be on par with the 260. 

I understand the necessity of having boldness in these negotiations but being pragmatic is much more essential for the grand scheme of things. That's just my opinion and we can certainly agree to disagree. 

The never ending and always improving love and friendship with our Greek brothers and sisters.






Woah! Bergamini FREMM is soooo sweeeeeeeeet-looking wow! That thing has some meat! @The SC , you're right, man, it might as well be a destroyer. Those fellas on the bow area in front of the Oto Melara gun better be careful as that entire deck to the tip of the bow doesn't have any railings.






This thing looks great. Nice collapsible buttstock, finger-notched pistol grip handle, picatinny rails on top and bottom for all sorts of accessories including the forward vertical grip which has a pull-out ground stand which I tought was a great addition. The way too cool thing is what appears to be a muzzle flash brake to reduce the flash of each shot. I have a couple of those but not suppressors lol. I like to see the large flash come out of the end of the barrel .

Overall, it still retains the classic AK look with the 45 degree barrel support and the shape of the receiver and of course, the classic banana magazine and no more wood anywhere. Looks really good because there is nothing super fancy about it yet it has a few gizmos and new generation applications for improvements which should make it easier and cheaper to produce than a ToT of let's say the ARX-160 for example. Gonna need to find one of these to add to the collection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> This thing looks great. Nice collapsible buttstock, finger-notched pistol grip handle, picatinny rails on top and bottom for all sorts of accessories including the forward vertical grip which has a pull-out ground stand which I tought was a great addition. The way too cool thing is what appears to be a muzzle flash brake to reduce the flash of each shot. I have a couple of those but not suppressors lol. I like to see the large flash come out of the end of the barrel .
> 
> Overall, it still retains the classic AK look with the 45 degree barrel support and the shape of the receiver and of course, the classic banana magazine and no more wood anywhere. Looks really good because there is nothing super fancy about it yet it has a few gizmos and new generation applications for improvements which should make it easier and cheaper to produce than a ToT of let's say the ARX-160 for example. Gonna need to find one of these to add to the collection.





https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxvibPZjmNQURVOhgS19P5Z4bXJoOxV3SX


Translation : An illustration of the development of the Egyptian Maadi rifle
During the inspection of the Chief of Staff of the Armed Forces, the rifle appeared to enter the heavy serial production. The gun, as we previously published, has been replaced by wooden parts with others made of polymer material.T he old wooden dock has been replaced with a western-style, foldable polymer one. The rifle was also provided with a top rail to install different binoculars on it as needed. At the front, it was provided with four rails on the sides, and at the top and bottom, various accessories could be installed on these rails, such as a handle, a knife, a 40 mm grenade launcher, a searchlight, or a laser. At the front of the barrel, a flame retardant was installed to dampen the reaction. The release handle has been replaced with an ergonomic and lightweight one.
Specifications of the gun after development 👇
The rifle is 7.62×39 caliber and weighs 3.7 kg. Its length is 984 mm, with the casing folded up to 730 mm. It carries a magazine that can accommodate 30 rounds of the aforementioned caliber and can fire up to 600 rounds per minute. Its effective range is 400 meters, while its maximum range
800 metres.

Is the recoil of this rifle high after modifications. I hope those optics will be used for all soldiers and officiers. Maybe not in the African side of Egypt but Sinai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

According to him and his sources, EFT isn't the replacement of SU-35 and Egypt is still pursuing the deal. And the F-15 was just a faty men Gen Mckenzie. My problem is how we will connects Su-35 with F-16 with Rafale with EFT with MIG-29. It is becoming a nightmare. Before that ik Egypt have the experience to make western and eastern fighters to work together but rn it is hard.

That's my opinion about the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> LOL! It was you! I looked at the name again and I can see the connection. I still think you were being completely unrealistic in that approach because of several reasons; that missile is still in its final development stages and won't be around for another 7-8 years maybe more maybe less. Then the birds have no teeth for another 7 years without an alternative? The fact that one should already know that even the AIM-120 was going to be a very difficult persuasion in the first place and they know it, means that going into the negotiations and insisting on something like that will make the other side think you're not serious or realistic.
> The next reason is that if they succeeded, the F-15s and a good portion of the F-16s would be very powerful with strong air to air teeth for at least the next decade while the Eurocanards get the Meteor which will be on par with the 260.
> 
> I understand the necessity of having boldness in these negotiations but being pragmatic is much more essential for the grand scheme of things. That's just my opinion and we can certainly agree to disagree.
> 
> The never ending and always improving love and friendship with our Greek brothers and sisters.
> 
> View attachment 851617
> 
> 
> Woah! Bergamini FREMM is soooo sweeeeeeeeet-looking wow! That thing has some meat! @The SC , you're right, man, it might as well be a destroyer. Those fellas on the bow area in front of the Oto Melara gun better be careful as that entire deck to the tip of the bow doesn't have any railings.
> 
> View attachment 851619
> 
> 
> This thing looks great. Nice collapsible buttstock, finger-notched pistol grip handle, picatinny rails on top and bottom for all sorts of accessories including the forward vertical grip which has a pull-out ground stand which I tought was a great addition. The way too cool thing is what appears to be a muzzle flash brake to reduce the flash of each shot. I have a couple of those but not suppressors lol. I like to see the large flash come out of the end of the barrel .
> 
> Overall, it still retains the classic AK look with the 45 degree barrel support and the shape of the receiver and of course, the classic banana magazine and no more wood anywhere. Looks really good because there is nothing super fancy about it yet it has a few gizmos and new generation applications for improvements which should make it easier and cheaper to produce than a ToT of let's say the ARX-160 for example. Gonna need to find one of these to add to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 851622


I think you know what i meant. Insisting on q band in the agreement that new aresenals added to the future should not be restricted upong request + AIM-120c7 or c5 for the meantime
And with the americans that was neber going to happen so the deal fell naturally. and by the time the f-15 gets delibered it will be 8 to 10 years from now long after the 260 enters american and israeli service. This deal was bound to kiss the floor especially when sisi and the current heads of the armed forces are here



Ghostkiller said:


> According to him and his sources, EFT isn't the replacement of SU-35 and Egypt is still pursuing the deal. And the F-15 was just a faty men Gen Mckenzie. My problem is how we will connects Su-35 with F-16 with Rafale with EFT with MIG-29. It is becoming a nightmare. Before that ik Egypt have the experience to make western and eastern fighters to work together but rn it is hard.
> 
> That's my opinion about the subject.


Just like the mirage and rafale and f-16 connected. Its all about RISC2 and the special operations of the mirage will be handed over to the typhoon along with the rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> According to him and his sources, EFT isn't the replacement of SU-35 and Egypt is still pursuing the deal. And the F-15 was just a faty men Gen Mckenzie. My problem is how we will connects Su-35 with F-16 with Rafale with EFT with MIG-29. It is becoming a nightmare. Before that ik Egypt have the experience to make western and eastern fighters to work together but rn it is hard.
> 
> That's my opinion about the subject.


The SU-35SE can be interlinked very easily with the MIG-29M-M2.. While the Rafale, the Typhoon and the F-16 have the common link.. and all of them will be linked through the RISC 2 platform along with all the ground air defenses.. That is the exact role of the RISC 2..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I think you know what i meant. Insisting on q band in the agreement that new aresenals added to the future should not be restricted upong request + AIM-120c7 or c5 for the meantime
> And with the americans that was neber going to happen so the deal fell naturally. and by the time the f-15 gets delibered it will be 8 to 10 years from now long after the 260 enters american and israeli service. This deal was bound to kiss the floor especially when sisi and the current heads of the armed forces are here
> 
> 
> Just like the mirage and rafale and f-16 connected. Its all about RISC2 and the special operations of the mirage will be handed over to the typhoon along with the rafale.


Mirage 2k Rafale and F-16 are western aircrafts so it would be easy to connect like any other air force like KSA Qatar. But to add MIG-29 and SU-35 is hard to all connects all. We already linked those fighters with MIG-29.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> The never ending and always improving love and friendship with our Greek brothers and sisters.


That FREMM is epic. Greek and Egyptian forces have done more exercises together than anyone else in the area,I think.

What's the deal with the Eurofighter??


----------



## Readerdefence

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> An article about the Block 60 electronics warfare is here. Very interesting and shows how ahead other 4th gen aircraft it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View topic - Falcon Edge IEWS - General F-16 forum
> 
> 
> Military aviation forum mainly focusing on the F-16, F-35 and F-22 jet fighters. Contains high quality discussions and has a gentle but strict moderation.
> 
> 
> 
> www.f-16.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be on the level of the Spectra.


Hi philip the Arab thanks for posting the article though it was from around 2005/2006 one can imagine even by that time what IAF must be using on their F16/15 must be highly advance then BLk60 in 2005 one can imagine after IAF something better then BLk60 with them that’s why these been exported though UAE airforce still not been able to get F35 
if you have some inside on probability of getting F35 please. Share 
thank you


----------



## Readerdefence

Ghostkiller said:


> A small video about the J-20 and her stealth capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing is that China have put the J-20 in the market despite they refused for years because USA didn't sell the F-22 Raptor. There is rumor that Pakistan will buy it so Egypt can buy it also. But we must buy before their invasion of Taiwan so we will not be in the same case the SU-35 hahahaha


Hi if possible to share authentic link for j20 export why on earth they are developing j31/35 if they are willing to export their front line j20 China will never export j20 even for them they are not near a number where they can deploy these sufficiently 
if you talk about j31/35 I’m agreed to this but off course no TOT why will they give anybody TOT as these also j31/35 they need in abundance for their own Naval air arm for their coming soon ACC round the corner 
thank you


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> According to him and his sources, EFT isn't the replacement of SU-35 and Egypt is still pursuing the deal. And the F-15 was just a faty men Gen Mckenzie. My problem is how we will connects Su-35 with F-16 with Rafale with EFT with MIG-29. It is becoming a nightmare. Before that ik Egypt have the experience to make western and eastern fighters to work together but rn it is hard.
> 
> That's my opinion about the subject.



If you really think about it, with the possibility of this Eurofighter Typhoon deal coming through, it makes even more sense to keep pushing for the better deal on the F-15. Imagine an F-15 on the same level as the EX or Qatari QA or Saudi Arabian SA and get the Americans to drop the basing condition (which I still can't figure out what benefit that gives them) and then you have a potent 4-piece western contingency.

F-15EX or as they said, "Advanced"
Rafale 
Eurofighter Typhoon 
F-16.

MiG-29M/M2
MiG-35C/B eventually.
Su-57/M possibly

That's just a sick combination if you ask me. The top lineup would similar to the Qatari lineup but we would also have our 186 F-16s on top of those other 3 beasts! 



Hydration said:


> And with the americans that was neber going to happen so the deal fell naturally. and by the time the f-15 gets delibered it will be 8 to 10 years from now long after the 260 enters american and israeli service.



Qatari F-15QAs took just under 4 years from signing of contract to the first delivery. It's not 8 to 10 years, bro lol. But I certainly see where you're coming from.

Also, regarding the F-15, I think a lot of the negative sentiment -- while certainly valid in many respects -- is due to personal resentments and hatred of the US and not because of the actual technical merits of the aircraft and weapons in general. I don't blame Egyptian bros and sists for having anti-US sentiments but hope it doesn't skew the rational thinking. Even I have then from time to time and I even live here lmao. But I've disagreed with US foreign policy since I was an infant! loool. So, I think people should really focus more on the technical and the better option in general and look at the alternative ONLY if that better one fails completely.



Foinikas said:


> That FREMM is epic. Greek and Egyptian forces have done more exercises together than anyone else in the area,I think.
> 
> What's the deal with the Eurofighter??



Most definitely the most exercises in the Mediterranean for sure. Land exercises might favor the US a bit more only because of Bright Star going back to 1981 lol. But the Hellenic/Egyptian exercises are some of the best we get to see.

And yeah, apparently there is news that first broke out in an Italian newspaper that the 3 years negotiations for 24 Eurofighter Typhoons and 24 M-346 Arimachi advanced trainers which were part of a much larger mega deal has finally been agreed to between all parties and a contract will be signed soon.

The original deal was as follows:

- 6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini (2 already delivered)
- 24 M-346 trainer jets
- 24 Eurofighter Typhoon jets
- 20 Falaj II OPV
- 1 Military Satellite

If this does go through, it would appear that 2/3 of that mega deal has already been agreed on. The rest is just excitement from all of us on all these birthday presents LOL! 



Readerdefence said:


> one can imagine even by that time what IAF must be using on their F16/15 must be highly advance then BLk60 in 2005 one can imagine after IAF something better then BLk60 with them



Nah, it's a piece of crap!


----------



## Ghostkiller

Readerdefence said:


> Hi if possible to share authentic link for j20 export why on earth they are developing j31/35 if they are willing to export their front line j20 China will never export j20 even for them they are not near a number where they can deploy these sufficiently
> if you talk about j31/35 I’m agreed to this but off course no TOT why will they give anybody TOT as these also j31/35 they need in abundance for their own Naval air arm for their coming soon ACC round the corner
> thank you


A year ago or something like that your interior minister said that Pakistan will buy the the J-10 this year you got it. Also a months ago he said that Pakistan will procure J-20. Why would he say the same thing if he wasn't sure that China will not sell J-20 








After J-10, Pakistan To Get J-20 Stealth Fighters From China As Top Minister Calls Them ‘The Most Modern Aircraft’?


Pakistan has started to procure J-10C fighters jets from China, as the EurAsian Times previously reported. Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad, Pakistan’s interior minister, was the first official to announce the procurement last December when he said the newly-acquired jets would conduct a fly-past during the...




eurasiantimes.com


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> The original deal was as follows:
> 
> - 6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini (2 already delivered)
> - 24 M-346 trainer jets
> - 24 Eurofighter Typhoon jets
> - 20 Falaj II OPV
> - 1 Military Satellite


That's one epic deal! 

A squadron of Eurofighters and 6 FREMM Bergamini. We have ordered 10 M-346 too by the way.

Do you have any infographics for the Falaj II?


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> If you really think about it, with the possibility of this Eurofighter Typhoon deal coming through, it makes even more sense to keep pushing for the better deal on the F-15. Imagine an F-15 on the same level as the EX or Qatari QA or Saudi Arabian SA and get the Americans to drop the basing condition (which I still can't figure out what benefit that gives them) and then you have a potent 4-piece western contingency.
> 
> F-15EX or as they said, "Advanced"
> Rafale
> Eurofighter Typhoon
> F-16.
> 
> MiG-29M/M2
> MiG-35C/B eventually.
> Su-57/M possibly
> 
> That's just a sick combination if you ask me. The top lineup would similar to the Qatari lineup but we would also have our 186 F-16s on top of those other 3 beasts!
> 
> 
> 
> Qatari F-15QAs took just under 4 years from signing of contract to the first delivery. It's not 8 to 10 years, bro lol. But I certainly see where you're coming from.
> 
> Also, regarding the F-15, I think a lot of the negative sentiment -- while certainly valid in many respects -- is due to personal resentments and hatred of the US and not because of the actual technical merits of the aircraft and weapons in general. I don't blame Egyptian bros and sists for having anti-US sentiments but hope it doesn't skew the rational thinking. Even I have then from time to time and I even live here lmao. But I've disagreed with US foreign policy since I was an infant! loool. So, I think people should really focus more on the technical and the better option in general and look at the alternative ONLY if that better one fails completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitely the most exercises in the Mediterranean for sure. Land exercises might favor the US a bit more only because of Bright Star going back to 1981 lol. But the Hellenic/Egyptian exercises are some of the best we get to see.
> 
> And yeah, apparently there is news that first broke out in an Italian newspaper that the 3 years negotiations for 24 Eurofighter Typhoons and 24 M-346 Arimachi advanced trainers which were part of a much larger mega deal has finally been agreed to between all parties and a contract will be signed soon.
> 
> The original deal was as follows:
> 
> - 6 Frigates including 2x confirmed FREMM Bergamini (2 already delivered)
> - 24 M-346 trainer jets
> - 24 Eurofighter Typhoon jets
> - 20 Falaj II OPV
> - 1 Military Satellite
> 
> If this does go through, it would appear that 2/3 of that mega deal has already been agreed on. The rest is just excitement from all of us on all these birthday presents LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's a piece of crap!


Saudis took their order 8 years after purchase. and have you not seen the list waiting for the ex variant amd we are the last ones who will order? If you want to get technical. Having an ex variant with insuffecient numbers of AMRAAMS and become obselete literally the same day of receiveing due to aim 260 flying around in the whole region except us and having your aircraft on survallance 24/7 and cant do anything with it to protect ypur national security and if you want to, then you have to offer something else to the US and can only fly in specific areas and have them all grouped up in 2 bases to be targetted like flies. Whats so good about it if it cant even carry the paylod its advertised to take in because there isnt suffcient ammunition. And you saw how the US tried manipulating us again literally 2 days ago but bamboozled themselves and got their deal and plan into open light. They never were gonna give us the EX variant and you shouldve known that by now Gomig. I do not understand how the hell do you prefer this manipulation instead of a Su-35SE with a byelka aesa radar and all of its weaponary and Elctronic warfare capabilities and even our own inputs and demands are done. This F-15 deal just proves to us that the US still thinks this is mubarak's egypt. I will go 100% with the sukhoi and its capable enough for me and the EAF with its munitions included and we already a russian basing of AWACS radars and our own RISC2 to transfer data.


----------



## Hydration

The f15 is too much trouble and the Us is not a trusted ally


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> That's one epic deal!



The deal was estimated at a total of €18 billion. But the strange thing is that we never heard of any actual signing of any contract regarding this deal but then suddenly and very shortly after that announcement, the first of the 2 Bergamini FREMMs was delivered. A few months later the other was delivered. So we pretty much assumed that they didn't agree on the complete deal and weren't interested in the Typhoons and signed a separate and much smaller deal. Turns out they had agreed preliminarily on the FREMMs and decided to negotiate on the rest of the items. Now 3 years later with Leonardo attempting a major merge or something of that sort where their stock numbers could use a huge boost and what better than an announcement that a big deal has been struck with Egypt on possibly the rest of that mega deal. 

Those 3 years of negotiations also brought down the unit cost of each Typhoon from €200 million to €125 million. While that's a huge difference, it's still a massive amount of scratch lol! But that most certainly included training, weapons package, spare parts, support and the other usual starter items like simulators etc.



Foinikas said:


> We have ordered 10 M-346 too by the way.



I didn't know that! And I thought I was following the HAF well enough!? That's great because of its super modern and state of the art advanced avionics, makes it the absolute perfect trainer for future Rafale and EFT cadets. It's also a fantastic, light attack fighter.



Foinikas said:


> Do you have any infographics for the Falaj II?



Yep, sure. It's basically a mini-corvette.








TypePatrol boatDisplacement550 tonnesLength55.7 m (182 ft 9 in)Beam8.8 m (28 ft 10 in)Draught2.8 m (9 ft 2 in)Propulsion2 × MTU diesels 16V 4000 M90 (2,720 kW each), 4 × Isotta Fraschini generators

Speed>20 knotsComplement28 officers and crewSensors and
processing systems
command and control system IPN-S (SELEX Sistemi Integrati)
radar/electro-optical FCS NA-30S (SELEX Sistemi Integrati)
3D multifunction radar KRONOS 3D NV (SELEX Sistemi Integrati)
secondary radar SIR-M (SELEX Sistemi Integrati)
electro-optical director Medusa MK4B
Electronic warfare
& decoys
2 × self-defence decoy system MASS (Multi Ammunition Soft-kill System) (Rheinmetall)
1 × Seal-L electronic warfare system (Elettronica)
Armament
1 × OTO Melara 76 mm/62 super rapido stealth mount
2 × twin launcher MBDA MM40 block 3 Exocet missiles
2 × trio vertical launch units MBDA VL MICA SAM
2 ×  12.7 mm machine guns OTO Melara Hitrole-G (remotized)


Source.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Those 3 years of negotiations also brought down the unit cost of each Typhoon from €200 million to €125 million. While that's a huge difference, it's still a massive amount of scratch lol! But that most certainly included training, weapons package, spare parts, support and the other usual starter items like simulators etc.


It would have been crazy to pay so much money for a Eurofighter! But it's better now. 



Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, sure. It's basically a mini-corvette.


4 Exocet,6 MICA...that will be a nightmare for the Turks in addition to the Bergamini frigates.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Saudis took their order 8 years after purchase. and have you not seen the list waiting for the ex variant amd we are the last ones who will order?



The whole idea that it wouldn't take nearly that long is not only because of the Qatari example (the Saudi one had some issues and not only that, they ordered A LOT more aircraft so the delivery took longer) as well as the USAF is still going to push the F-35 production and keep their current F-15s instead of retiring them and easily start the EAF order, especially when McKenzie made it absolutely clear that this long slog business is not acceptable any more and it is hurting US exports without a question. Combine all three of those aspect and I wouldn't think it wouldn't take that long.



Hydration said:


> Having an ex variant with insuffecient numbers of AMRAAMS and become obselete literally the same day of receiveing due to aim 260 flying around in the whole region except us


Ah come on, lol. Be reasonable. You think the first day the AIM-260 is operational that suddenly everyone in the region will have it?! That's crazy, I'm sorry and I don't even think the Jews will have it that quick either. The US is being really secretive about that missile and I already mentioned to you that according to all reports, the EAF should have the Meteor which will probably be even better that the 260 or at the worst, equal. At the same time, only a select few will still be operating the AIM-120 which will be in service for several more decades to come.

BTW, it's a real common misconception that the longer the range, the stronger and instantly victorious you are. That couldn't be more skewed than a balls out lie. There are SO MANY factors involved in successful BVR combat that require a lot more than just a medium to long range missile, the most important being first detection and tracking ability. The level of aerial support and combined data sharing and a strong IFF capability and of course, a superbly capable radar. All of that supersede just having a long-ranged missile.

So far all these ranges are on paper and the longest successful BVR missile shootdown was less than 50 kms. There's talk that the Russians fired 3 R-77-1 (RVV-SD) from 60 km from an Su-35 just a week ago in Ukraine and they're not sure if it was successful in downing the Ukrainian Su-27 or MiG-29, but if it did, that would be the current record. 60km! And we're fussing about 250 to 300 km ranges!? For me, the AIM-120C-7 or D would have a range of 110km to 160km and that would be absolutely fine, especially if the meteor is on the Raphales & Typhoons. Same with the R-77-1 if they can upgrade the MiG-29 radars to support those missiles or with the Su-35 and they'd have around 110km range. Reasonable, not fairy tale ranges that are beyond rarely needed. The longer you go, the less probability of kill you have and the weaker the missile becomes and there's a slew of negative aspects that really don't mean it's the best thing out there. Maybe for larger lumbering aircraft like AWACs and tankers etc., but not fighters.

I can guarantee you that once the US issues the AIM-260 and makes it active, the AIM-120D (and C-7s) will still be the main missile of operations and will continue to be for a very long time after. It won't fizzle out instantaneously like you suggest and will still be exported to allies and countries who currently operate it.



Hydration said:


> And you saw how the US tried manipulating us again literally 2 days ago but bamboozled themselves and got their deal and plan into open light. They never were gonna give us the EX variant and you shouldve known that by now Gomig. I do not understand how the hell do you prefer this manipulation instead of a Su-35SE with a byelka aesa radar and all of its weaponary and Elctronic warfare capabilities and even our own inputs and demands are done.



I don't prefer it ya Basha. I made it clear that they need to persist on much better conditions and forget about the bases and usage. That's not even up for debate since if let's say the Jews decide to pull another one of their filthy attacks, then we're not allowed to defend ourselves with those aircraft and have to leave them on the ground?! Of course not. The only way it would be acceptable is with the EAF Lieutenant General Mohammad Abbas Helmy's blessing, then we would know they've decided on making them equal to or better than the MiG-29M/M2s.



Hydration said:


> The f15 is too much trouble and the Us is not a trusted ally



If they can't reach a satisfactory agreement for the EAF, I'm with you 100% ya M3alem. Funny how we don't trust them and they don't trust us lmao. Khalas ba2a, mal3oun abuhom sotomeet marra! 



Foinikas said:


> It would have been crazy to pay so much money for a Eurofighter! But it's better now.
> 
> 4 Exocet,6 MICA...that will be a nightmare for the Turks in addition to the Bergamini frigates.



looool.  Watch out or else we'll start getting those full pages of copy/paste list of all the paper projects and how great they are and how pathetic everyone else is lmfao. You know who/what I'm talking about! 

It's been an unprecedented spending spree, no question about it, bro. A bit scary but we know Sisi has made amazing economical decisions that have all been incredible successes such as the Suez Canal expansion and the gas exports are only going to increase for many decades to come ISA.

BTW, 6 Bergamini FREMMs and also 4 or 6 A200 MEKO frigates, the first of which was finished last month and currently undergoing sea trials and should be delivered in a few months. EN will certainly be a packed force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*After the Egyptian Air Force obtained them together, here is a comparison between the two advanced combat aircraft, "Eurofighter Typhoon" and "Rafale"





*

The Eurofighter is the main fighter in the armies of Germany, Italy and England, and in this report we will show you a simple comparison between the “Eurofighter” and the Rafale in order to learn about the strength of the Typhoon fighter, nicknamed the Hurricane.


*First: the engine*

Typhoon: It has two Eurojet EJ200 turbofan engines with a thrust of 20,000 pounds per engine with super cruise, which gives it superiority in acceleration, maximum speed, combat and maneuvering at very high altitudes (control missions and air superiority), and excels in missions Fighting beyond range of vision BVR.

Rafale: It has two Snecma M88-4E turbine engines equipped with two cooling channels to reduce thermal emissions by a large percentage, and is equipped with a turbine with a longer life and economic fuel consumption, and has a thrust of 17.5 thousand pounds with the Supercruise feature.

*Second: the radar*

The Typhoon excels in possessing the CAESAR Captor-E AESA radar, which is a multi-tasking air-to-air and fire-control radar for air-to-air and air-to-ground operations. It is equipped with an electronic anti-jamming system and has a maximum range of 360 km.

The Rafale: It has an AESA-type RBE2 radar, with a range of 230-250 km, despite its lower range than the Typhoon radar, but it is characterized by the ability to detect flying targets below the plane of the fighter and hit them, and to carry out deep penetration missions at a low level of flight where it has an automatic terrain tracking pattern and avoiding danger.

*Third: Armament*

The Typhoon excels in its ability to carry a large variety of ammunition (the Meteor air-to-air missile, which has not yet been integrated on the Rafale, and is considered one of the most powerful air / air missiles in the world, and is also capable of carrying the American Amram air-to-air missile, the British Asram missile, and the British Asram missile). German IRIS-T air-to-air missile, British Brimstone air-to-surface missile, Storm Shadow mobile missile, US anti-radar HARM missile, German/Swedish Taurus cruise missile, Norwegian Penguin anti-ship missile, German Armiger anti-radar missile, smart bomb German HOPE/HOSBO long-range high-penetration precision-guided bombs, Paveway IV high-precision guided bombs, and GBU family laser-, thermal- and GPS-guided smart bombs of various weights).

*Fourth*:* HMSS*

This point is considered a qualitative leap for the Egyptian Air Force because it will possess it for the first time:

Where the Typhoon excels in owning the advanced HMSS data and targeting helmet, which allows the ability to lock the targets and launch them just by looking at them by the fighter pilot, other than displaying different data on the transparent screen on its surface, so the fighter commander does not need to look at many screens and use several buttons from For the sake of closing on a target or hitting a target, but by looking at the target, it is at the mercy of the fighter
The Rafale: owns the advanced helmet Gallet LA100 and is characterized by its light weight, improved oxygen pumping system and the most advanced night vision system, and it will be added later with a transparent data display and sighting Topowl-F model, but it has not been integrated yet.

*Fifth: Electronic Warfare*

The Rafale excels in electronic warfare capabilities thanks to its possession of the SPECTRA system, which is one of the best electronic warfare packages for fighters in the world. It is controlled by a management computer and systems compatibility consisting of three advanced processors with a maximum range of 250 km,

Typhoon: It has the Praetorian DASS electronic warfare system integrated with the structure of the fighter, providing integrated protection against various threats around the fighter with a range of 185 km.

*Sixth: OSF*

The Rafale excels in the range of thermal / electro-optical detection, as it has an OSF detection and tracking system. The system has a detecting range of up to 100+ km (up to 130 km against a target from the back due to the engine’s thermal emission and 80 km from the front) and the ability to give the fighter the advantage of extinguishing the radar and relying on Thermal and electro-optical monitoring + the feature of turning off the IFF system to identify the enemy and friend, and only visual identification of the rest of the formation's fighters without problems,

The Typhoon PIRATE Passive thermal detection system is located on the front of the fighter in front of the cockpit for air-to-air detection missions, and the range of the monitor ranges between 56 and 93 km.

*Seventh: Range and payload*

The Rafale excels in the armament load of up to 9.5 tons of weapons, compared to the 7.5 tons of armament for the Typhoon, because the internal fuel tank in the Typhoon is larger, as the Typhoon excels in the range with the full load of external fuel tanks 3790 km, compared to 3,700 km for the Rafale With fuel tanks, which roughly means that their payload of armament is the same if the mission is long-range and requires 3 external fuel tanks, with a slight superiority of the Typhoon, which is 90 km, an increase in range.


Finally, the combination of the Typhoon and the Rafale in one air force such as the Egyptian Air Force is a real hell for any hostile air force, where the Typhoon next to the Rafale will open a large field of new tactics and methods in air combat due to the enormous linking and work capabilities between the two fighters .. Each fighter combines very great advantages that cover the weaknesses of other fighter, which gives the Egyptian Air Force an integration that has not happened throughout its history..

And the Meteor is inevitably coming with the Egyptian fighters, because there is no reason to force Egypt to conclude deals that exceed 78 fighters, at a price exceeding 10 billion dollars, just to obtain a deficient fighter in the presence of fully armed alternatives..

By: Sameh Al-Jallad and other sources

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *After the Egyptian Air Force obtained them together, here is a comparison between the two advanced combat aircraft, "Eurofighter Typhoon" and "Rafale"
> 
> View attachment 851683
> *
> 
> The Eurofighter is the main fighter in the armies of Germany, Italy and England, and in this report we will show you a simple comparison between the “Eurofighter” and the Rafale in order to learn about the strength of the Typhoon fighter, nicknamed the Hurricane.
> 
> 
> *First: the engine*
> 
> Typhoon: It has two Eurojet EJ200 turbofan engines with a thrust of 20,000 pounds per engine with super cruise, which gives it superiority in acceleration, maximum speed, combat and maneuvering at very high altitudes (control missions and air superiority), and excels in missions Fighting beyond range of vision BVR.
> 
> Rafale: It has two Snecma M88-4E turbine engines equipped with two cooling channels to reduce thermal emissions by a large percentage, and is equipped with a turbine with a longer life and economic fuel consumption, and has a thrust of 17.5 thousand pounds with the Supercruise feature.
> 
> *Second: the radar*
> 
> The Typhoon excels in possessing the CAESAR Captor-E AESA radar, which is a multi-tasking air-to-air and fire-control radar for air-to-air and air-to-ground operations. It is equipped with an electronic anti-jamming system and has a maximum range of 360 km.
> 
> The Rafale: It has an AESA-type RBE2 radar, with a range of 230-250 km, despite its lower range than the Typhoon radar, but it is characterized by the ability to detect flying targets below the plane of the fighter and hit them, and to carry out deep penetration missions at a low level of flight where it has an automatic terrain tracking pattern and avoiding danger.
> 
> *Third: Armament*
> 
> The Typhoon excels in its ability to carry a large variety of ammunition (the Meteor air-to-air missile, which has not yet been integrated on the Rafale, and is considered one of the most powerful air / air missiles in the world, and is also capable of carrying the American Amram air-to-air missile, the British Asram missile, and the British Asram missile). German IRIS-T air-to-air missile, British Brimstone air-to-surface missile, Storm Shadow mobile missile, US anti-radar HARM missile, German/Swedish Taurus cruise missile, Norwegian Penguin anti-ship missile, German Armiger anti-radar missile, smart bomb German HOPE/HOSBO long-range high-penetration precision-guided bombs, Paveway IV high-precision guided bombs, and GBU family laser-, thermal- and GPS-guided smart bombs of various weights).
> 
> *Fourth*:* HMSS*
> 
> This point is considered a qualitative leap for the Egyptian Air Force because it will possess it for the first time:
> 
> Where the Typhoon excels in owning the advanced HMSS data and targeting helmet, which allows the ability to lock the targets and launch them just by looking at them by the fighter pilot, other than displaying different data on the transparent screen on its surface, so the fighter commander does not need to look at many screens and use several buttons from For the sake of closing on a target or hitting a target, but by looking at the target, it is at the mercy of the fighter
> The Rafale: owns the advanced helmet Gallet LA100 and is characterized by its light weight, improved oxygen pumping system and the most advanced night vision system, and it will be added later with a transparent data display and sighting Topowl-F model, but it has not been integrated yet.
> 
> *Fifth: Electronic Warfare*
> 
> The Rafale excels in electronic warfare capabilities thanks to its possession of the SPECTRA system, which is one of the best electronic warfare packages for fighters in the world. It is controlled by a management computer and systems compatibility consisting of three advanced processors with a maximum range of 250 km,
> 
> Typhoon: It has the Praetorian DASS electronic warfare system integrated with the structure of the fighter, providing integrated protection against various threats around the fighter with a range of 185 km.
> 
> *Sixth: OSF*
> 
> The Rafale excels in the range of thermal / electro-optical detection, as it has an OSF detection and tracking system. The system has a detecting range of up to 100+ km (up to 130 km against a target from the back due to the engine’s thermal emission and 80 km from the front) and the ability to give the fighter the advantage of extinguishing the radar and relying on Thermal and electro-optical monitoring + the feature of turning off the IFF system to identify the enemy and friend, and only visual identification of the rest of the formation's fighters without problems,
> 
> The Typhoon PIRATE Passive thermal detection system is located on the front of the fighter in front of the cockpit for air-to-air detection missions, and the range of the monitor ranges between 56 and 93 km.
> 
> *Seventh: Range and payload*
> 
> The Rafale excels in the armament load of up to 9.5 tons of weapons, compared to the 7.5 tons of armament for the Typhoon, because the internal fuel tank in the Typhoon is larger, as the Typhoon excels in the range with the full load of external fuel tanks 3790 km, compared to 3,700 km for the Rafale With fuel tanks, which roughly means that their payload of armament is the same if the mission is long-range and requires 3 external fuel tanks, with a slight superiority of the Typhoon, which is 90 km, an increase in range.
> 
> 
> Finally, the combination of the Typhoon and the Rafale in one air force such as the Egyptian Air Force is a real hell for any hostile air force, where the Typhoon next to the Rafale will open a large field of new tactics and methods in air combat due to the enormous linking and work capabilities between the two fighters .. Each fighter combines very great advantages that cover the weaknesses of other fighter, which gives the Egyptian Air Force an integration that has not happened throughout its history..
> 
> And the Meteor is inevitably coming with the Egyptian fighters, because there is no reason to force Egypt to conclude deals that exceed 78 fighters, at a price exceeding 10 billion dollars, just to obtain a deficient fighter in the presence of fully armed alternatives..
> 
> By: Sameh Al-Jallad and other sources


I am afraid eni all this yeb2a khazo2 hahaha. Our Air Force is playing with us hahahaha. For me we must get Meteor missile and some air to ground missiles like Storm Shadow etc... The problem will be : is USA UK etc... are ready to give us weapons yes or no. We must forget any armament connected with scandinavian because our relation with them is that "good" mostly "human rights" (nor friend nor enemy).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## The SC

*Brazil offers the KC-390 Brazilian transport aircraft to the Egyptian Air Force with technology transfer*​
*



*

The Brazilian Embraer company has offered the KC-390 Brazilian transport plane to the Egyptian Air Force with the transfer of technology,

The KC-390 outperforms the Super Hercules in that it has a larger payload of 26 tons compared to the 20 tons of the Hercules, and can carry out refueling operations in the air and can carry 34 tons of fuel.

It can also take off and land from short, unequipped runways, in addition to its low price, which does not exceed $50 million per plane.

It is said that Brazil intends to establish an industrial zone for it along the lines of the Russian and Chinese industrial zone in the Suez Canal zone..





__





البرازيل تعرض طائرة النقل البرازيلية KC-390 على القوات الجوية المصرية مع نقل التكنولوجيا


يأتي هذا العرض المغري بعد أن وقعت البرازيل ومصر اتفاقيات تعاون مشترك ونقل التكنولوجيا العسكرية بين البلدين. وتقدمت شركة إمبراير البرازيلية بعرض طائرة النقل البرازيلية من نوع KC-390 على القوات الجوية المصرية مع نقل التكنولوجيا وتحاول الشركة بذلك إفساد صفقة طائرات سوبر هركليز الموقعة بين مصر...




www.defense-arabic.com







Ghostkiller said:


> I am afraid eni all this yeb2a khazo2 hahaha. Our Air Force is playing with us hahahaha. For me we must get Meteor missile and some air to ground missiles like Storm Shadow etc... The problem will be : is USA UK etc... are ready to give us weapons yes or no. We must forget any armament connected with scandinavian because our relation with them is that "good" mostly "human rights" (nor friend nor enemy).


USA UK yeb2a khazo2..but not Italy, France and Germany..even the UK to some extent..The US will give anything defensive or neutral.. but nothing offensive that can threaten Usrael..

The rest of the post is very informative about the capabilities of both the Rafale and the Typhoon..and pretty interesting..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *Brazil offers the KC-390 Brazilian transport aircraft to the Egyptian Air Force with technology transfer*​
> *
> View attachment 851698
> *
> 
> The Brazilian Embraer company has offered the KC-390 Brazilian transport plane to the Egyptian Air Force with the transfer of technology,
> 
> The KC-390 outperforms the Super Hercules in that it has a larger payload of 26 tons compared to the 20 tons of the Hercules, and can carry out refueling operations in the air and can carry 34 tons of fuel.
> 
> It can also take off and land from short, unequipped runways, in addition to its low price, which does not exceed $50 million per plane.
> 
> It is said that Brazil intends to establish an industrial zone for it along the lines of the Russian and Chinese industrial zone in the Suez Canal zone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> البرازيل تعرض طائرة النقل البرازيلية KC-390 على القوات الجوية المصرية مع نقل التكنولوجيا
> 
> 
> يأتي هذا العرض المغري بعد أن وقعت البرازيل ومصر اتفاقيات تعاون مشترك ونقل التكنولوجيا العسكرية بين البلدين. وتقدمت شركة إمبراير البرازيلية بعرض طائرة النقل البرازيلية من نوع KC-390 على القوات الجوية المصرية مع نقل التكنولوجيا وتحاول الشركة بذلك إفساد صفقة طائرات سوبر هركليز الموقعة بين مصر...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defense-arabic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA UK yeb2a khazo2..but not Italy, France and Germany..even the UK to some extent..The US will give anything defensive or neutral.. but nothing offensive that can threaten Usrael..
> 
> The rest of the post is very informative about the capabilities of both the Rafale and the Typhoon..and pretty interesting..


I think we must continue with C-130 deal, buy some KC-390 and build some in Egypt if ToT will be building locally. Honestly this aircraft is hella sexy hahaha. My favorites military transport aircraft by design are C-130 KC-390 CASA C-295 and An-74 so mostly our entire transport aircraft hahahaha. What are yours?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I think we must continue with C-130 deal, buy some KC-390 and build some in Egypt if ToT will be building locally. Honestly this aircraft is hella sexy hahaha. My favorites military transport aircraft by design are C-130 KC-390 CASA C-295 and An-74 so mostly our entire transport aircraft hahahaha. What are yours?


I like the Super Hercules in particular and it is a keep.. while the deal with Brazil is very attractive with some very modern TOT ..so it is a keep too..not to forget the potential export in the ME and Africa..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The missile is equipped with a central computer connected to an active GPS navigator, with the aim of providing information on its location and correcting its trajectory. The warhead weight of the missile is 200 kg.






The Saudi forces have the “Astros” missile launcher system capable of launching their satellite-guided missiles in difficult weather and field conditions..So Egypt knows its worth and will get it too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 851714
> 
> 
> The missile is equipped with a central computer connected to an active GPS navigator, with the aim of providing information on its location and correcting its trajectory. The warhead weight of the missile is 200 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saudi forces have the “Astros” missile launcher system capable of launching their satellite-guided missiles in difficult weather and field conditions..So Egypt knows its worth and will get it too..


It can carry a cruise missiles and guided rockets/missiles like M270 MLRS?


----------



## The SC

The conclusion of the joint maritime training activities “Red Wave-5” in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533133008168841217


Ghostkiller said:


> It can carry a cruise missiles and guided rockets/missiles like M270 MLRS?


Yes.. a very versatile MLRS..

Belaruss had proposed its Polonez MLRS that can do that too.. but now the choice is between Western and Eastern Technologies for Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Yes.. a very versatile MLRS..
> 
> Belaruss had proposed its Polonez MLRS that can do that too.. but now the choice is between Western and Eastern Technologies for Egypt..


Our M270 MLRS is downgraded sa7?

I think Polonez MLRS will be always on the table. Maybe rn the brazilian one then in the future Polonez so we can replace some of our old Sakr series.
I need to see the Belarussian drones. It is approximately 2 years since we signed the deal.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Our M270 MLRS is downgraded sa7?
> 
> I think Polonez MLRS will be always on the table. Maybe rn the brazilian one then in the future Polonez so we can replace some of our old Sakr series.
> I need to see the Belarussian drones. It is approximately 2 years since we signed the deal.


There is an upgraded Sakr with fire control system and pods instead of tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> There is an upgraded Sakr with fire control system and pods instead of tubes.
> 
> View attachment 851729


Do you know how it is work? How they are accurate?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Our M270 MLRS is downgraded sa7?
> 
> I think Polonez MLRS will be always on the table. Maybe rn the brazilian one then in the future Polonez so we can replace some of our old Sakr series.
> I need to see the Belarussian drones. It is approximately 2 years since we signed the deal.


It is 1 year exactly.. after the deal to build the production line.. be patient.. lol


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Saudi forces have the “Astros” missile launcher system capable of launching their satellite-guided missiles in difficult weather and field conditions..So Egypt knows its worth and will get it too..



It would be even better if understanding the terms under MTCR limiting any export missiles of this type to 300km if that gets bypassed due to the fact that it would be produced in Egypt under a ToT agreement. If technology transfer is given, then technically, once the missiles are being produced in country, you would think it would be permissible for Egypt to make them capable of cruising a greater distance than 300km. My guess is probably not, but it would be good for Egypt to start a local production so as to not be limited to MTCR or even ITAR regs.

I really hope that if and when the Typhoons do come to Egypt that they don't ruin them with that gaudy Tahyia Misr in Arabic on the side like the Rafales. Look at how the Saudi Arabians elegantly displayed their insignias on their Typhoons and all their aircraft, frankly. It even looks like they used a low visibility roundel for the forward fuselage insignia.

Stunning & deadly beauty, and the two-seater IMO is one of the most beautiful-looking aircraft. That glass canopy is a one-piece canopy without any mid rail or support of any kind. Terrific engineering.











Saudi Buzzing Blizzard!






Same with the brand new Kuwaiti Typhoons which supposedly are the most advanced Typhoons to date. Let's hope the same level is coming to the EAF as well.






Bunch of stuff you can notice about the beautiful and well-engineered details of this lethal bird. For example, the retractable fuel probe has a protective cover and open and closes to let out and retract the fuel probe. The IRST/FLIR combination is on the left side opposing the fuel probe.

The shape of the radome is arguably the most perfect along with the Su-35's and the Rafale. It just has the most exquisite contours.

Unlike the Rafale canards which are active close-coupled canards which means the DFBW (Digital Fly By Wire) system activates them based on the pilot's stick command only to control the air flow above the wings and not so much as a movable control surface for pitch and roll. The Eurofighter Typhoon's canards act much more as control surfaces, similar to the rear-mounted horizontal stabilizers on most common aircraft. Those control AoA and roll much more aggressively. They're also moved much more forward than the Rafale's which are back closer to the wings. So far, Saudi & Qatar purchased their EFT's from the UK while Kuwait and hopefully the EAF will have purchased theirs from Italy. Some very cool stuff.

Also in this pic you see the two Praetorian DASS (Defensive Aid Sub Systems) wingtip pods which contain the ESM & RWR, LWR, ECM, MAWS and a cable connected decoy in the starboard pod. Really outstanding stuff. Those IRIS-T short-range missiles can loop backwards 180 degrees and attack a trailing fighter.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> It would be even better if understanding the terms under MTCR limiting any export missiles of this type to 300km if that gets bypassed due to the fact that it would be produced in Egypt under a ToT agreement. If technology transfer is given, then technically, once the missiles are being produced in country, you would think it would be permissible for Egypt to make them capable of cruising a greater distance than 300km. My guess is probably not, but it would be good for Egypt to start a local production so as to not be limited to MTCR or even ITAR regs.
> 
> I really hope that if and when the Typhoons do come to Egypt that they don't ruin them with that gaudy Tahyia Misr in Arabic on the side like the Rafales. Look at how the Saudi Arabians elegantly displayed their insignias on their Typhoons and all their aircraft, frankly. It even looks like they used a low visibility roundel for the forward fuselage insignia.
> 
> Stunning & deadly beauty, and the two-seater IMO is one of the most beautiful-looking aircraft. That glass canopy is a one-piece canopy without any mid rail or support of any kind. Terrific engineering.
> 
> View attachment 851722
> 
> 
> View attachment 851734
> 
> 
> Saudi Buzzing Blizzard!
> 
> View attachment 851735
> 
> 
> Same with the brand new Kuwaiti Typhoons which supposedly are the most advanced Typhoons to date. Let's hope the same level is coming to the EAF as well.
> 
> View attachment 851724
> 
> 
> Bunch of stuff you can notice about the beautiful and well-engineered details of this lethal bird. For example, the retractable fuel probe has a protective cover and open and closes to let out and retract the fuel probe. The IRIST/FLIR combination is on the left side opposing the fuel probe.
> 
> The shape of the radome is arguably the most perfect along with the Su-35's and the Rafale. It just has the most exquisite contours.
> 
> Unlike the Rafale canards which are active close-coupled canards which means they the DFBW (Digital Fly By Wire) system activates them based on the pilot's stick command only to control the air flow above the wings and not so much as a movable control surface for pitch and roll. The Eurofighter Typhoon's canards act much more as control surfaces, similar to the rear-mounted horizontal stabilizers on most common aircraft. Those control AoA and roll much more aggressively. They're also moved much more forward than the Rafale's which are back closer to the wings. So far, Saudi & Qatar purchased their EFT's from the UK while Kuwait and hopefully the EAF will have purchased theirs from Italy. Some very cool stuff.
> 
> Also in this pic you see the two Praetorian DASS (Defensive Aid Sub Systems) wingtip pods which contain the ESM & RWR, LWR, ECM, MAWS and a cable connected decoy in the starboard pod. Really outstanding stuff. Those IRIS-T short-range missiles can loop backwards 180 degrees and attack a trailing fighter.
> 
> View attachment 851725


Bro and Bros..just understand that Egypt and the GCC are one now.. you can add Jordan to some extent too..and Morocco ..it goes without mentioning..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Do you know how it is work? How they are accurate?


Combines GPS and INS likely to give firing data.

Accuracy is probably not the best but 40 rockets usually ensures destruction of targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro and Bros..just understand that Egypt and the GCC are one now.. you can add Jordan to some extent too..and Morocco ..it goes without mentioning..



What do you mean "now,"? We've always been one since the beginning of our glorious religion.  Then when Saudi & Egypt vision 2030 and NOM are complete, we might as well just be one country loool. 

Speaking of Morocco, I was sifting through their forum and it's really amazing to see their opinions of the Egyptian Armed Forces. Probably exactly half of the members participating are super supportive and very complementary of the Egyptian Military while the other half is somewhat negative and critical, nothing bad, though. But they're respectable to one-another and debate the details very well. Many of them admit a certain envy and actually comment on how decisive the EGY MIL is when purchasing big ticket items, they go out and get it done. But what surprised me is how they use that as an analogy to criticize their own military. Many of them say things like "Sisi and the Egyptians go out and buy what they need, no questions asked and they don't make a big deal out of it or take months and years etc. They just get it done I wish our military would be like them and do the same thing!" I was shocked to read such honesty it was actually very refreshing. Even the ones who come out and say "all bought with Kaliji money" LOL, you know, the usual crapola, another member will swoop right in and correct them on the spot, mentioning the financing of each item etc. It's really great and very unlike the Algerian one (Forces-DZ) and how nasty they are. Oooof. I spent a year or so on that forum and ended up asking the moderator to close my account. I just got sick and tired of the vitriol. 

Their biggest impression is not even what the EAF has done, although a lot of the posts were about the Rafales and MiG-29M/M2s and the Su-35SE order, but most of them are more impressed with what the Egyptian Navy has been able to purchase and grow and become powerful. Between the Mistrals, the Aquitaine FREMM (which they bought the same one except it's not a GP FREMM like our Tahya Misr, but a SW FREMM but still almost identical in appearance. The Gowinds and the ToT with them, the Bergamini FREMMS they were freaking out about and of course the Type 209s as well as the MEKOs lol. They were just super impressed and very complementary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Second: the radar*
> 
> The Typhoon excels in possessing the CAESAR Captor-E AESA radar, which is a multi-tasking air-to-air and fire-control radar for air-to-air and air-to-ground operations. It is equipped with an electronic anti-jamming system and has a maximum range of 360 km.



Between the RBE2 AESA in the Rafale and now this CEASAR Captor-E AESA radar, it shows how well the EAF is looking to improve that ever so important aspect of their fighter fleet, hence the importance of upgrading the MiG-29M/M2's Zhuk-ME and the Su-35's IRBIS-E to give the entire "new" fleet the best available radar capabilities and that they wouldn't be short or underhanded in any air or ground battle with any enemy. It's just too bad the huge workhorse fleet of F-16s just can't seem to get a damn break in that regard! Unbelievable.

Anyway, you were right, and I was wrong about the Captor-E. I didn't think it was an AESA radar, but it certainly is. I was also very impressed with its range, which is quite greater than the Rafale's RBE2.



The SC said:


> The Typhoon excels in its ability to carry a large variety of ammunition (the Meteor air-to-air missile, which has not yet been integrated on the Rafale,



This needs to get done as if it's a do-or-die situation! Once the new Rafales start arriving and we see meteors on them, the Sahara Desert is going to shake, rumble and roll spitting sand all over the place from Egypt all the way to Morocco.



The SC said:


> *Fourth*:* HMSS*
> 
> This point is considered a qualitative leap for the Egyptian Air Force because it will possess it for the first time:
> 
> Where the Typhoon excels in owning the advanced HMSS data and targeting helmet, which allows the ability to lock the targets and launch them just by looking at them by the fighter pilot, other than displaying different data on the transparent screen on its surface, so the fighter commander does not need to look at many screens and use several buttons from For the sake of closing on a target or hitting a target, but by looking at the target, it is at the mercy of the fighter
> The Rafale: owns the advanced helmet Gallet LA100 and is characterized by its light weight, improved oxygen pumping system and the most advanced night vision system, and it will be added later with a transparent data display and sighting Topowl-F model, but it has not been integrated yet.



I posted about that helmet for the HMSS in one of my previous posts on the compatibility of the two Euro-canard cockpits and training the pilots to be able to fly both for versatility reasons, and simply because they're both somewhat similar. It says the EAF will possess this tech for the first time which is true, even though they do have the Russian version of it in the MiG-29M/M2 which is really not an HMDS, but strictly a "look & fire" helmet system for the R-37/47. It's a bit less advanced and almost Soviet era-like and a bit cruder & simpler with the eye monocle. But I bet it's quite effective in close air to air dogfighting.









The SC said:


> Finally, the combination of the Typhoon and the Rafale in one air force such as the Egyptian Air Force is a real hell for any hostile air force,



hahaaaa, a real HELL for any hostile air force. Bring it on, biatchas! 



The SC said:


> And the Meteor is inevitably coming with the Egyptian fighters, because there is no reason to force Egypt to conclude deals that exceed 78 fighters, at a price exceeding 10 billion dollars, just to obtain a deficient fighter in the presence of fully armed alternatives..



ESPECIALLY when they're paying 120 million euros per fighter!!! And to have the 54 $80 million for each Rafale and not be able to complete their entire weapons' package and capability would be a crying shame. Not only that, but the EAF should be the first customer for the MICA NG right after L'armee De L'Air and not India like with the meteor! Since the EAF was the first export customer of the Rafale, it only makes sense to be the first customer of the MICA NG. Looking forward to seeing the capabilities of that particular missile.

BTW, did you see that fruit loop post by that certain individual on the Ukraine war thread where he claimed the Rafale C/D would have no problem carrying 39 meteors AND 9 MICA NGs at once?! LOL! I literally fell out of my chair when I read that. Dude must be smoking' some real good sh**! 



Ghostkiller said:


> I think we must continue with C-130 deal, buy some KC-390 and build some in Egypt if ToT will be building locally. Honestly this aircraft is hella sexy hahaha. My favorites military transport aircraft by design are C-130 KC-390 CASA C-295 and An-74 so mostly our entire transport aircraft hahahaha. What are yours?



I like that Brazilian aircraft a lot, especially if it's built in Egypt would make it even more special. But I've always wondered why the EAF never pursued the C-17 Globemaster? Talk about a cargo beast! It's short takeoff ability is phenomenal and its reverse thrusters allow it to not only stop very short, but back up in reverse also.

Go to minute 0:40 and check out how the engines are in reverse thrust mode and how it backs up to the end of the runway and then makes the short takeoff and landing and repeats the process. Really incredible. One of the most impressive videos you'll ever see.






My 2nd choice would be the Airbus A400M, it looks like the offspring of a C-130 and a C-17. This thing is RIDICULOUS the way it takes off almost vertically also on a very short run and does a roll!!! loool.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean "now,"? We've always been one since the beginning of our glorious religion.  Then when Saudi & Egypt vision 2030 and NOM are complete, we might as well just be one country loool.
> 
> Speaking of Morocco, I was sifting through their forum and it's really amazing to see their opinions of the Egyptian Armed Forces. Probably exactly half of the members participating are super supportive and very complementary of the Egyptian Military while the other half is somewhat negative and critical, nothing bad, though. But they're respectable to one-another and debate the details very well. Many of them admit a certain envy and actually comment on how decisive the EGY MIL is when purchasing big ticket items, they go out and get it done. But what surprised me is how they use that as an analogy to criticize their own military. Many of them say things like "Sisi and the Egyptians go out and buy what they need, no questions asked and they don't make a big deal out of it or take months and years etc. They just get it done I wish our military would be like them and do the same thing!" I was shocked to read such honesty it was actually very refreshing. Even the ones who come out and say "all bought with Kaliji money" LOL, you know, the usual crapola, another member will swoop right in and correct them on the spot, mentioning the financing of each item etc. It's really great and very unlike the Algerian one (Forces-DZ) and how nasty they are. Oooof. I spent a year or so on that forum and ended up asking the moderator to close my account. I just got sick and tired of the vitriol.
> 
> Their biggest impression is not even what the EAF has done, although a lot of the posts were about the Rafales and MiG-29M/M2s and the Su-35SE order, but most of them are more impressed with what the Egyptian Navy has been able to purchase and grow and become powerful. Between the Mistrals, the Aquitaine FREMM (which they bought the same one except it's not a GP FREMM like our Tahya Misr, but a SW FREMM but still almost identical in appearance. The Gowinds and the ToT with them, the Bergamini FREMMS they were freaking out about and of course the Type 209s as well as the MEKOs lol. They were just super impressed and very complementary.


Arabic forums are poorly understood and have a lot of talk
They constantly discuss the wrong things. I suffer the most with them
Diversity of military culture is very important to talk and listen to the views of Italians, French, Russians and Americans in many cases until you reach the full picture
If you follow them, you will see how I deal there😤

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

I just thought about something. In the future, the F-35 will mount Meteor in 2027 according to sources hence Israel maybe will have it. So Israel will have AIM-260 Meteor AIM-120 and maybe some indigenous israeli BVR missile. So they will be always a step away from us in terms of BVR missile capabilities.


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> The whole idea that it wouldn't take nearly that long is not only because of the Qatari example (the Saudi one had some issues and not only that, they ordered A LOT more aircraft so the delivery took longer) as well as the USAF is still going to push the F-35 production and keep their current F-15s instead of retiring them and easily start the EAF order, especially when McKenzie made it absolutely clear that this long slog business is not acceptable any more and it is hurting US exports without a question. Combine all three of those aspect and I wouldn't think it wouldn't take that long.
> 
> 
> Ah come on, lol. Be reasonable. You think the first day the AIM-260 is operational that suddenly everyone in the region will have it?! That's crazy, I'm sorry and I don't even think the Jews will have it that quick either. The US is being really secretive about that missile and I already mentioned to you that according to all reports, the EAF should have the Meteor which will probably be even better that the 260 or at the worst, equal. At the same time, only a select few will still be operating the AIM-120 which will be in service for several more decades to come.
> 
> BTW, it's a real common misconception that the longer the range, the stronger and instantly victorious you are. That couldn't be more skewed than a balls out lie. There are SO MANY factors involved in successful BVR combat that require a lot more than just a medium to long range missile, the most important being first detection and tracking ability. The level of aerial support and combined data sharing and a strong IFF capability and of course, a superbly capable radar. All of that supersede just having a long-ranged missile.
> 
> So far all these ranges are on paper and the longest successful BVR missile shootdown was less than 50 kms. There's talk that the Russians fired 3 R-77-1 (RVV-SD) from 60 km from an Su-35 just a week ago in Ukraine and they're not sure if it was successful in downing the Ukrainian Su-27 or MiG-29, but if it did, that would be the current record. 60km! And we're fussing about 250 to 300 km ranges!? For me, the AIM-120C-7 or D would have a range of 110km to 160km and that would be absolutely fine, especially if the meteor is on the Raphales & Typhoons. Same with the R-77-1 if they can upgrade the MiG-29 radars to support those missiles or with the Su-35 and they'd have around 110km range. Reasonable, not fairy tale ranges that are beyond rarely needed. The longer you go, the less probability of kill you have and the weaker the missile becomes and there's a slew of negative aspects that really don't mean it's the best thing out there. Maybe for larger lumbering aircraft like AWACs and tankers etc., but not fighters.
> 
> I can guarantee you that once the US issues the AIM-260 and makes it active, the AIM-120D (and C-7s) will still be the main missile of operations and will continue to be for a very long time after. It won't fizzle out instantaneously like you suggest and will still be exported to allies and countries who currently operate it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't prefer it ya Basha. I made it clear that they need to persist on much better conditions and forget about the bases and usage. That's not even up for debate since if let's say the Jews decide to pull another one of their filthy attacks, then we're not allowed to defend ourselves with those aircraft and have to leave them on the ground?! Of course not. The only way it would be acceptable is with the EAF Lieutenant General Mohammad Abbas Helmy's blessing, then we would know they've decided on making them equal to or better than the MiG-29M/M2s.
> 
> 
> 
> If they can't reach a satisfactory agreement for the EAF, I'm with you 100% ya M3alem. Funny how we don't trust them and they don't trust us lmao. Khalas ba2a, mal3oun abuhom sotomeet marra!
> 
> 
> 
> looool.  Watch out or else we'll start getting those full pages of copy/paste list of all the paper projects and how great they are and how pathetic everyone else is lmfao. You know who/what I'm talking about!
> 
> It's been an unprecedented spending spree, no question about it, bro. A bit scary but we know Sisi has made amazing economical decisions that have all been incredible successes such as the Suez Canal expansion and the gas exports are only going to increase for many decades to come ISA.
> 
> BTW, 6 Bergamini FREMMs and also 4 or 6 A200 MEKO frigates, the first of which was finished last month and currently undergoing sea trials and should be delivered in a few months. EN will certainly be a packed force.
> 
> View attachment 851678
> 
> 
> View attachment 851677
> 
> 
> View attachment 851679
> 
> 
> View attachment 851680


well if you havent noticed theres orders from indonesia israel and the us itself all combined plus 200 fighters and extra birds to us. it will take as long unless we cut relations with russia to please them which will never happen.

Alright ill give you a better timeframe 5 years after receive what happens a new missile that is generations ahead of the AMRAAM is within israel with double the range and thermal and radar sensors that are generations ahead of the AMRAAM that we will ever receive. And dont you think capabilities will go above the effective range of 50km BVR combat with a missile like this? Pl-15 is a rocket with fuel that can go 300km with no ability to menuver or sensors accurate enough it is only but probganda but the 260 is a different breed.

we said the same thing with the sparrow when we were denied AMRAAMS now look where we are.

Better conditions time is over even if they gave us a F-22 instaed they tried playing us so early bro its funny.

And basing of aircraft in known locations in close proximity to danger are vunrable to air attacks and ballistic missile barrage effectively destroying the f-15 filled base

Even if the deal is agreed upon and is satisfactory they can easily cancel it and pay fees exactly what happened with F-16 local manfacturing to turn away the mirage 2000 manfacturing.



Hydration said:


> well if you havent noticed theres orders from indonesia israel and the us itself all combined plus 200 fighters and extra birds to us. it will take as long unless we cut relations with russia to please them which will never happen.
> 
> Alright ill give you a better timeframe 5 years after receive what happens a new missile that is generations ahead of the AMRAAM is within israel with double the range and thermal and radar sensors that are generations ahead of the AMRAAM that we will ever receive. And dont you think capabilities will go above the effective range of 50km BVR combat with a missile like this? Pl-15 is a rocket with fuel that can go 300km with no ability to menuver or sensors accurate enough it is only but probganda but the 260 is a different breed.
> 
> we said the same thing with the sparrow when we were denied AMRAAMS now look where we are.
> 
> Better conditions time is over even if they gave us a F-22 instaed they tried playing us so early bro its funny.
> 
> And basing of aircraft in known locations in close proximity to danger are vunrable to air attacks and ballistic missile barrage effectively destroying the f-15 filled base
> 
> Even if the deal is agreed upon and is satisfactory they can easily cancel it and pay fees exactly what happened with F-16 local manfacturing to turn away the mirage 2000 manfacturing.


The ammount cards they can play with is endless



Foinikas said:


> It would have been crazy to pay so much money for a Eurofighter! But it's better now..


you better tell that to the gulf especially qatar


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> Arabic forums are poorly understood and have a lot of talk
> They constantly discuss the wrong things. I suffer the most with them
> Diversity of military culture is very important to talk and listen to the views of Italians, French, Russians and Americans in many cases until you reach the full picture
> If you follow them, you will see how I deal there😤


saudi twitter and forum maniacs are just something different


----------



## Philip the Arab

American FREMMs are being built in the US with pretty much all American electronics and missiles.

Their armed very well actually.

Shouldn’t change the schedule very much.


----------



## Foinikas

The SC said:


> *Third: Armament*
> 
> The Typhoon excels in its ability to carry a large variety of ammunition (the Meteor air-to-air missile, which has not yet been integrated on the Rafale, and is considered one of the most powerful air / air missiles in the world, and is also capable of carrying the American Amram air-to-air missile, the British Asram missile, and the British Asram missile). German IRIS-T air-to-air missile, British Brimstone air-to-surface missile, Storm Shadow mobile missile, US anti-radar HARM missile, German/Swedish Taurus cruise missile, Norwegian Penguin anti-ship missile, German Armiger anti-radar missile, smart bomb German HOPE/HOSBO long-range high-penetration precision-guided bombs, Paveway IV high-precision guided bombs, and GBU family laser-, thermal- and GPS-guided smart bombs of various weights).


Meteor not yet integrated on the Rafale? 🤔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Alright ill give you a better timeframe 5 years after receive what happens a new missile that is generations ahead of the AMRAAM is within israel with double the range and thermal and radar sensors that are generations ahead of the AMRAAM that we will ever receive. And dont you think capabilities will go above the effective range of 50km BVR combat with a missile like this? Pl-15 is a rocket with fuel that can go 300km with no ability to menuver or sensors accurate enough it is only but probganda but the 260 is a different breed.


The export version of PL-15E is 145km. So no one will have a missile above 250km.


----------



## Hydration

Foinikas said:


> Meteor not yet integrated on the Rafale? 🤔


that article is old



Ghostkiller said:


> The export version of PL-15E is 145km. So no one will have a missile above 250km.


i was just refering to the chinese version. The k-77m is better anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration @The SC @Gomig-21 isn't strange that Egyptian Air Force is training with RSAF in KSA and in the same time Israel is doing a huge military drills in Israel and Cyprus. The Israeli exercice is concentrating more in air strikes for Iran ground force attack for Gaza Lebanon (Hezbollah) etc... There is something big happening in the Middle East. Unless then a month, there is a lot of assassination in Iran by Mossad most probably. Our president said that our EAF (army, air, navy forces) will be ready in case of a war in the region. Ya3ni yesterday an iranian missile engineer was poisoned. Till now Iran didn't respond despite assassinations.

Edit : Even our Navy with Saudi Navy also along with Red Sea allies.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration @The SC @Gomig-21 isn't strange that Egyptian Air Force is training with RSAF in KSA and in the same time Israel is doing a huge military drills in Israel and Cyprus. The Israeli exercice is concentrating more in air strikes for Iran ground force attack for Gaza Lebanon (Hezbollah) etc... There is something big happening in the Middle East. Unless then a month, there is a lot of assassination in Iran by Mossad most probably. Our president said that our EAF (army, air, navy forces) will be ready in case of a war in the region. Ya3ni yesterday an iranian missile engineer was poisoned. Till now Iran didn't respond despite assassinations.
> 
> Edit : Even our Navy with Saudi Navy also along with Red Sea allies.


Question is,akhy,does Iran ever respond?


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Meteor not yet integrated on the Rafale? 🤔



The article is painstakingly translated from Arabic to English by @The SC and then once the auto translation is done word for word, the Arabic language as it's translated that way doesn't make sense in English and so needs correcting which he also does. So good for him to go through all that but what that phrase actually meant is that the meteors still haven't been integrated on the first batch of EAF Rafales. Supposedly the reason is that those first 24 Rafales were F3 and not F3R and couldn't fire the meteor until its specific software and partial hardware are updated to F3R standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Question is,akhy,does Iran ever respond?


They responded when USA killed Qasem Soleimani. Let's see. If Israel attack Iran then ofc Iran will respond. The IDF is training in Cyprus so they can train their army in mountainous fields of Lebanon mainly south of it. IDK if they leant from the 2006 invasion of Lebanon where they got smacked hahahaha.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> The article is painstakingly translated from Arabic to English by @The SC and then once the auto translation is done word for word, the Arabic language as it's translated that way doesn't make sense in English and so needs correcting which he also does. So good for him to go through all that but what that phrase actually meant is that the meteors still haven't been integrated on the first batch of EAF Rafales. Supposedly the reason is that those first 24 Rafales were F3 and not F3R and couldn't fire the meteor until its specific software and partial hardware are updated to F3R standard.


I thought it was just a very old article or something,like @Hydration said 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533813428837662723

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533813428837662723


Italy opened to us Ali Baba's cave hahaha. Then Italy has opened a new page with Egypt after some political issues in 2020. Mabrook ya gama3a for the EFT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Foinikas said:


> Meteor not yet integrated on the Rafale? 🤔




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367533838780407809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367533838780407809


So Meteor missile didn't enter in the service for French Air Force?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The article is painstakingly translated from Arabic to English by @The SC and then once the auto translation is done word for word, the Arabic language as it's translated that way doesn't make sense in English and so needs correcting which he also does. So good for him to go through all that but what that phrase actually meant is that the meteors still haven't been integrated on the first batch of EAF Rafales. Supposedly the reason is that those first 24 Rafales were F3 and not F3R and couldn't fire the meteor until its specific software and partial hardware are updated to F3R standard.


Egypt’s existing Rafales (which are to F3-R standards) have already been seen operating in both the air-to-air role, armed with various types of Mica missile, and in the air-to-ground role, carrying the AASM Hammer stand-off precision-guided missile (PGM).

https://www.timesaerospace.aero/features/defence/rafale-just-the-ticket-for-egypt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199423211190009856


Ghostkiller said:


> So Meteor missile didn't enter in the service for French Air Force?


It did by now.. but they started the integration and tests only one year ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

The SC said:


> Egypt’s existing Rafales (which are to F3-R standards) have already been seen operating in both the air-to-air role, armed with various types of Mica missile, and in the air-to-ground role, carrying the AASM Hammer stand-off precision-guided missile (PGM).
> 
> https://www.timesaerospace.aero/features/defence/rafale-just-the-ticket-for-egypt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199423211190009856
> 
> It did by now.. but they started the integration and tests only one year ago..


We ordered Meteor too,the version we got is the F3R.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt’s existing Rafales (which are to F3-R standards) have already been seen operating in both the air-to-air role, armed with various types of Mica missile, and in the air-to-ground role, carrying the AASM Hammer stand-off precision-guided missile (PGM).



I was explaining to @Foinikas who questioned why your article said the that the METEOR was not integrated on the Rafale. So I explained to him that at the time of ordering and prior to delivery, the METEOR wasn't integrated to the Rafales yet because they were F3 and not F3R yet. 

The jets were then later upgraded to F3R standard but they weren't when originally ordered or delivered, hence the integration quote in your article. I think it was around 2019+/- when they got upgraded and then were capable of firing the METEOR. 

Just like Mahmoud Gamal says in that last tweet you posted about the METEORs.

*
Mahmoud Gamal
*
*@mahmouedgamal44*

Also Egypt will receive MBDA Meteor air-to-air missiles with BVR capabilities after upgrading the EAF Rafale fighter jets to F3R standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> We ordered Meteor too,the version we got is the F3R.
> 
> View attachment 851915



Nice. I'm expecting a lot of grief and headaches and certainly a lot of friction on the METEOR coming to the EAF. I know the fellas here don't like it when I get all pessimistic, but I'm a realist who's been around for a while lol and see how almost all these trends evolve. Almost like a hawk who can see a mouse from 3 miles away. 

Any offensive weapon of that caliber goes through a huge blocking process for obvious reasons everyone knows, even if they're agreed to and written in the signed contract doesn't mean Jack squat. The perfect example of that was the 50 SCALP cruise missiles on the original Rafale order. It was all agreed, signed and almost ready to deliver when the US swooped in and blocked it because of ITAR regulations since the CMs had one or two US components in them! So the French, bless them went back to the shop and resourced the American parts and then no one could say Jack squat and the EAF actually ended up with double the original amount, 100 SCALPs. I thought it was still 50 in the inventory but recent reliable info claimed the number was at 100 SCALP cruise missiles in the EAF. Which is still a low amount, anyway. Compared to UAE and Saudi Arabia whom have somewhere in the vicinity of 300 to 500 each.

So we'll see how this METEOR evolves. Hopefully with the signing of the Eurofighter Typhoon, they've figured out a way where the missile has been approved by all parties that would have any say in the matter anyway. That way there aren't any last minute surprises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I was explaining to @Foinikas who questioned why your article said the that the METEOR was not integrated on the Rafale. So I explained to him that at the time of ordering and prior to delivery, the METEOR wasn't integrated to the Rafales yet because they were F3 and not F3R yet.
> 
> The jets were then later upgraded to F3R standard but they weren't when originally ordered or delivered, hence the integration quote in your article. I think it was around 2019+/- when they got upgraded and then were capable of firing the METEOR.
> 
> Just like Mahmoud Gamal says in that last tweet you posted about the METEORs.
> 
> *Mahmoud Gamal*
> *@mahmouedgamal44*
> 
> Also Egypt will receive MBDA Meteor air-to-air missiles with BVR capabilities after upgrading the EAF Rafale fighter jets to F3R standard.


I remember a tweet by Mahmoud saying that the Meteor is "maybe" option for Egypt. In this tweet he was doubting that Egypt will be procured with Meteor. But I can't find tweet sadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt’s existing Rafales (which are to F3-R standards) have already been seen operating in both the air-to-air role, armed with various types of Mica missile, and in the air-to-ground role, carrying the AASM Hammer stand-off precision-guided missile (PGM).
> 
> https://www.timesaerospace.aero/features/defence/rafale-just-the-ticket-for-egypt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199423211190009856
> 
> It did by now.. but they started the integration and tests only one year ago..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467615736956870665
I found it. This one ya @Gomig-21 where he is doubting about the missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I remember a tweet by Mahmoud saying that the Meteor is "maybe" option for Egypt. In this tweet he was doubting that Egypt will be procured with Meteor. But I can't find tweet sadly.



I believe it. I think we all would love to always think that the EAForces will get whatever they want whenever they want except with the US. But the truth is that much of the European defense markets are HUGELY influenced by the US, not necessarily the Jews although they do have a certain level of clout with Germany. Other than that, they go crying to the US and then the US decides if it's worth the pressure. But they do it if they think they can and need to, and a missile that will compete with the AIM-260 coming to Egypt? A7a mesh momken ye7sal el kalaam da!



Ghostkiller said:


> I found it. This one ya @Gomig-21 where he is doubting about the missile.



Yep. I share the same exact sentiment and I don't even remember seeing that tweet of his and I'm following him like all the other hundreds of thousands of people. I'm glad I'm not the only one with realistic pessimism. 

Which BTW, transfers to the Typhoons to a large degree. If you think about it, would the EAF really not purchase the Typhoons simply because it doesn't come with the Meteor? Or would they still buy it because of all its other capabilities? 

The best part to look forward to hopefully is that it does come with the Typhoon package which then should open the doors wide and they'll be able to order them from MBDA for the Rafales IF they don't come with the next batch of fighters. If they do, then everyone is as happy as an elephant rolling in mud.

Here's a question for you and anyone else - let's say they sign the Eurofighter and M-346 contract sometime this month, which one will be delivered first to Egypt, the new Rafales or would the Typhoon beat it to Egypt?


----------



## Readerdefence

Ghostkiller said:


> A year ago or something like that your interior minister said that Pakistan will buy the the J-10 this year you got it. Also a months ago he said that Pakistan will procure J-20. Why would he say the same thing if he wasn't sure that China will not sell J-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After J-10, Pakistan To Get J-20 Stealth Fighters From China As Top Minister Calls Them ‘The Most Modern Aircraft’?
> 
> 
> Pakistan has started to procure J-10C fighters jets from China, as the EurAsian Times previously reported. Sheikh Rasheed Ahmad, Pakistan’s interior minister, was the first official to announce the procurement last December when he said the newly-acquired jets would conduct a fly-past during the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eurasiantimes.com


Hi don’t trust him about defence news as at one time he was quoting j10 j20 too so if possible to share Chinese GT link I’ll appreciate that but as I have written before even Chinese themselves are not up to the mark of fulfilling their requirement accordingly so there isn’t anyway to export j20 
but offcourse if we talk about let’s say 10/15 years down the line it can be possible for immediate requirements in near future for PAF will be j31/35 again it depend how fast india is getting F35 or any other 5th generation platform from Russia 
thank you


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxEJhRBt8D5B8FyYC8xhKXcjE5sdryEHbv



Trans: 
The wonderful European Cabtor-E radar of the new AESA class is dedicated to working on the European fighter Eurofighter Typhoon. The radar has a number of transmitting and receiving modules between 1000 to 1500 and works in X-Band mode. It increases the ability of the Typhoon to detect targets by 60% capable of detecting targets It can detect and track dozens of diverse targets, draw accurate ground maps, and direct missiles to their targets. Radar is working on the recently received Kuwaiti Typhoon fighters.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice. I'm expecting a lot of grief and headaches and certainly a lot of friction on the METEOR coming to the EAF. I know the fellas here don't like it when I get all pessimistic, but I'm a realist who's been around for a while lol and see how almost all these trends evolve. Almost like a hawk who can see a mouse from 3 miles away.
> 
> Any offensive weapon of that caliber goes through a huge blocking process for obvious reasons everyone knows, even if they're agreed to and written in the signed contract doesn't mean Jack squat. The perfect example of that was the 50 SCALP cruise missiles on the original Rafale order. It was all agreed, signed and almost ready to deliver when the US swooped in and blocked it because of ITAR regulations since the CMs had one or two US components in them! So the French, bless them went back to the shop and resourced the American parts and then no one could say Jack squat and the EAF actually ended up with double the original amount, 100 SCALPs. I thought it was still 50 in the inventory but recent reliable info claimed the number was at 100 SCALP cruise missiles in the EAF. Which is still a low amount, anyway. Compared to UAE and Saudi Arabia whom have somewhere in the vicinity of 300 to 500 each.
> 
> So we'll see how this METEOR evolves. Hopefully with the signing of the Eurofighter Typhoon, they've figured out a way where the missile has been approved by all parties that would have any say in the matter anyway. That way there aren't any last minute surprises.


The Meteor will come to Egypt for sure..

I'm a realistic optimist..like a lion who can smell a gazelle from 10 miles away..HaHaHa!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Meteor will come to Egypt for sure..
> 
> I'm a realistic optimist..like a lion who can smell a gazelle from 10 miles away..HaHaHa!


With westerns countries must be cautious and apprehensive because you don't know what can happen. I will be very proud if we have them.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> With westerns countries must be cautious and apprehensive because you don't know what can happen. I will be very proud if we have them.


I do understand that very well..but deals have been signed.. there is no logical way Egypt would buy 50 Rafale and 24 Typhoon for almost $10 billion without having guarantees about the full armement.. otherwise Egypt could have bought 100 more Mig-29M/M2s and 100 SU-35SE fully equiped and with some bonuses too.. for much less than this amount..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> With westerns countries must be cautious and apprehensive because you don't know what can happen. I will be very proud if we have them.


man if you know how powerful The GIS and natural Gas is


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> I do understand that very well..but deals have been signed.. there is no logical way Egypt would buy 50 Rafale and 24 Typhoon for almost $10 billion without having guarantees about the full armement.. otherwise Egypt could have bought 100 more Mig-29M/M2s and 100 SU-35SE fully equiped and with some bonuses too.. for much less than this amount..


I understand too your answer. It seems logical. But sometimes I don't trust them.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> man if you know how powerful The GIS and natural Gas is


What do you mean by GIS?



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59720-egypt-china-and-transfer-and-localization-of-ew-systems



Egypt, China, and transfer and localization of EW systems 

The current discussions regarding the Egyptian-Chinese defense cooperation are expected to lead to several preliminary understandings related to joint military industries.

The Egyptian Ministry of Defense is reported to be focusing on the transfer and localization of technologies used to produce electronic warfare (EW) systems.

In this regard, an Egyptian military team is said to be visiting China under an official invitation from the Chinese Ministry of Defense.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

@Foinikas , not sure if you've seen this video before about the Aeramacchi M-346, but it's really informative -- and relatively short -- and I like how he says it's a great trainer aircraft for young pilots training to fly the Eurofighter, Rafale, Sukhoi and MiGs! Interesting how he mentioned the Russian platforms since the overwhelming consensus around the world these days and in recent times is feverishly anti-Russian.

Oh, lol, @Ghostkiller , it has a pair of "Honeywell" engines lmaooooo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> @Foinikas , not sure if you've seen this video before about the Aeramacchi M-346, but it's really informative -- and relatively short -- and I like how he says it's a great trainer aircraft for young pilots training to fly the Eurofighter, Rafale, Sukhoi and MiGs! Interesting how he mentioned the Russian platforms since the overwhelming consensus around the world these days and in recent times is feverishly anti-Russian.
> 
> Oh, lol, @Ghostkiller , it has a pair of "Honeywell" engines lmaooooo!


The front of this aircraft looks exactly like the Mig and Su fronts hahaha. Something hypothetically: you can imagine having this aircraft and JF-17 Thunder as replacement for K8 and Alpha Jet as advanced/trainer aircraft?



Gomig-21 said:


> Oh, lol, @Ghostkiller , it has a pair of "Honeywell" engines lmaooooo!


IDK nothing about engines hahahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> @Foinikas , not sure if you've seen this video before about the Aeramacchi M-346, but it's really informative -- and relatively short -- and I like how he says it's a great trainer aircraft for young pilots training to fly the Eurofighter, Rafale, Sukhoi and MiGs! Interesting how he mentioned the Russian platforms since the overwhelming consensus around the world these days and in recent times is feverishly anti-Russian.
> 
> Oh, lol, @Ghostkiller , it has a pair of "Honeywell" engines lmaooooo!


Usrael bought them to train their F-35 crews.. It just shows how advanced this trainer is!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> @Foinikas , not sure if you've seen this video before about the Aeramacchi M-346, but it's really informative -- and relatively short -- and I like how he says it's a great trainer aircraft for young pilots training to fly the Eurofighter, Rafale, Sukhoi and MiGs! Interesting how he mentioned the Russian platforms since the overwhelming consensus around the world these days and in recent times is feverishly anti-Russian.
> 
> Oh, lol, @Ghostkiller , it has a pair of "Honeywell" engines lmaooooo!


Hehehe thanx for the video,bro!








Ghostkiller said:


> The front of this aircraft looks exactly like the Mig and Su fronts hahaha. Something hypothetically: you can imagine having this aircraft and JF-17 Thunder as replacement for K8 and Alpha Jet as advanced/trainer aircraft?


_Originally co-developed with Yakovlev as the *Yak/AEM-130*, the partnership was dissolved in 2000 and the then Alenia Aermacchi proceeded to separately develop the M-346 Master, while Yakolev continued work on the Yakovlev Yak-130. The first flight of the M-346 was performed in 2004. The type is currently operated by the air forces of Italy, Israel, Singapore, and Poland. Since 2016 the manufacturer became Leonardo-Finmeccanica as Alenia Aermacchi merged into the new Finmeccanica, finally rebranded as Leonardo in 2017.__[1]_

That explains why it looks so much like the Yak-130.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt Manufacturing


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The front of this aircraft looks exactly like the Mig and Su fronts hahaha.


That's because it's co-developed with the legendary Russian Yakovlev and based on the Yak-130, just like @Foinikas astutely pointed out in his post.

*M-346*






*Yak-130*






I think the similarities are pretty obvious. There was a period back around 2017 where the EAF was very interested in purchasing the Yak-130, probably right around the time they were thinking of purchasing the MiG-29M/M2/35.



Ghostkiller said:


> IDK nothing about engines hahahaha.



Your laughing is hilarious, buddy, lol. Motor Amricany!  
The question becomes, how much say in engine export matters does the US have when it comes to 3rd party purchases like in this case, especially after they've been shut down on their F-15 deal? At least the Eurofighter EJ200 engines should be all European with mostly Rolls Royce, German, Italian and Spanish parts and hopefully no US parts.



The SC said:


> Usrael bought them to train their F-35 crews.. It just shows how advanced this trainer is!



Meh, not impressed lol. More impressed that Poland, Greece and Egypt are/will be using them. Remember those pics I took of that F-35 at the airshow a couple of years ago? Now that was super impressive the way that USAF pilot flew that lumbering piece of turd lmao. He made it look like an actual capable fighter which is an impossible task according to many loool. Rafales, Typhoons and especially Su-35s would eat those things up at close range like foul medamis breakfast with oil and lemon!  

Cool thing that that M-346 and those Honeywell engines have an APUs for an auxiliary power units for remote start-ups. That's a pretty high-tech feature.



Foinikas said:


> That explains why it looks so much like the Yak-130.



Exactly! I hadn't seen your reply when I typed mine for @Ghostkiller . The resemblance is uncanny and makes all the sense it was co-developed with Yakovlev.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF F-16D in Saudi Arabia during current exercise Faisal 12. This is one of those aircraft that has the anti-radar golden filament glass cockpit for the forward pilot and to shield his avionics from radar waves, while the WSO in the rear has a standard, clear glass canopy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF F-16D in Saudi Arabia during current exercise Faisal 12. This is one of those aircraft that has the anti-radar golden filament glass cockpit for the forward pilot and to shield his avionics from radar waves, while the WSO in the rear has a standard, clear glass canopy.
> 
> View attachment 852193








His Royal Highness Lieutenant-Colonel Pilot Staff / Talal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud In testing of the Egyptian MIG-35 aircraft, within the activities of the (Faisal 12) exercise located at King Faisal Air Base in the northern sector..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> View attachment 852220
> 
> 
> His Royal Highness Lieutenant-Colonel Pilot Staff / Talal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud In testing of the Egyptian MIG-35 aircraft, within the activities of the (Faisal 12) exercise located at King Faisal Air Base in the northern sector..
> View attachment 852221
> 
> 
> View attachment 852222
> 
> 
> View attachment 852223
> 
> 
> View attachment 852224


What do you think about what is said about the Air Force in the Defense Forum? Do you find justification for it from the brothers in the Gulf?


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> His Royal Highness Lieutenant-Colonel Pilot Staff / Talal bin Abdulaziz Al Saud In testing of the Egyptian MIG-35 aircraft, within the activities of the (Faisal 12) exercise located at King Faisal Air Base in the northern sector..


MIG-35 are you sure hahahaha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> What do you think about what is said about the Air Force in the Defense Forum? Do you find justification for it from the brothers in the Gulf?


A lot of D**ck measurements.. but just from some.. the nice thing about it is that they congratulate each other about military deals everytime ..and then the measurements begins again.. HaHaHa!



Ghostkiller said:


> MIG-35 are you sure hahahaha?


It is the closest to the Mig-35..in fact, a while back some high ranking guy from the Mig factory said that they have dropped the name Mig-29M/M2.. it is called Mig-35..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It is the closest to the Mig-35..in fact, a while back some high ranking guy from the Mig factory said that they have dropped the name Mig-29M/M2.. it is called Mig-35..


Until we have an AESA radar on it, we have still MIG-29M/M2

What are the missiles used on our Rafales and Mirage 2K?>



https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxoTZnSOqT01RnZXuvI3arNAQpOmiKH2cd



Trans :
The Italian company Leonardo will receive the first payment in favor of the Egyptian Typhoon fighter deal, estimated at between 280 and 420 million
Egypt will receive 24 multi-mission fighters of this type
Egypt will pay a $500 million down payment within a year of signing the deal, while the total price of the Typhoon fighter deal is $3 billion.
Several sources stated that after Egypt’s deal with the company, the value of the company will rise this year to reach 15 billion dollars, while the value of the company is currently 14 billion dollars, and the value of the company’s shares will rise to 13.3%
That is, Egypt's deal with the company will greatly raise the company's monitoring among European defense companies

As the source mentioned, negotiations are still underway between Egypt and Italy on the huge deal, whose value ranges between 10 to 12 billion, and includes various aircraft, a SAR surveillance satellite, and various warships.

Currently, no details about the model of the fighter are known, whether it is Tranche 3 or Tranche 4, even if there is information, but let us not anticipate events. Also, the date of delivery of the first batch of fighters to Egypt is unknown.

Guys, do you know how much EFT is being ordered from differents countries (Qatar KSA etc..)
Because if there isn't a lot of order then we can receive quickly like in one year or two

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Until we have an AESA radar on it, we have still MIG-29M/M2
> 
> What are the missiles used on our Rafales and Mirage 2K?>
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxoTZnSOqT01RnZXuvI3arNAQpOmiKH2cd
> 
> 
> 
> Trans :
> The Italian company Leonardo will receive the first payment in favor of the Egyptian Typhoon fighter deal, estimated at between 280 and 420 million
> Egypt will receive 24 multi-mission fighters of this type
> Egypt will pay a $500 million down payment within a year of signing the deal, while the total price of the Typhoon fighter deal is $3 billion.
> Several sources stated that after Egypt’s deal with the company, the value of the company will rise this year to reach 15 billion dollars, while the value of the company is currently 14 billion dollars, and the value of the company’s shares will rise to 13.3%
> That is, Egypt's deal with the company will greatly raise the company's monitoring among European defense companies
> 
> As the source mentioned, negotiations are still underway between Egypt and Italy on the huge deal, whose value ranges between 10 to 12 billion, and includes various aircraft, a SAR surveillance satellite, and various warships.
> 
> Currently, no details about the model of the fighter are known, whether it is Tranche 3 or Tranche 4, even if there is information, but let us not anticipate events. Also, the date of delivery of the first batch of fighters to Egypt is unknown.
> 
> Guys, do you know how much EFT is being ordered from differents countries (Qatar KSA etc..)
> Because if there isn't a lot of order then we can receive quickly like in one year or two











Possibile anticipo di 280-420 milioni per il maxi contratto in Egitto, Leonardo in evidenza in borsa - MilanoFinanza.it


Imminente la firma del maxi-contratto del valore di 3 miliardi di dollari in arrivo dall'Egitto. La guidance di 500 milioni di euro di free cash flow operativo per quest'anno, ricorda Akros (buy), non tiene conto di eventuali pagamenti anticipati




www.milanofinanza.it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Until we have an AESA radar on it, we have still MIG-29M/M2


The Russian Mig-35s don't have the AESA radars yet either..
Still being tested on some at best..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Russian Mig-35s don't have the AESA radars yet either..
> Still being tested on some at best..


But when we must wait to have. They are taking so much time. We have them since 2015.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Currently, no details about the model of the fighter are known, whether it is Tranche 3 or Tranche 4, even if there is information, but let us not anticipate events. Also, the date of delivery of the first batch of fighters to Egypt is unknown.



Let's hope it's a Tranche 4. There's also Bangladesh in the running for an order of EFTs. @Avicenna , what's the latest on that since I haven't followed you fella's thread in a while? is the BAF close to signing a deal for EFTs? And if so, would it be with Italy or Germany or the UK?

The other thing about the possible Egyptian Typhoons is that they were talking about the number of each aircraft being around €125 million Euros after excellent and intense Egyptian negotiations, dropping it down from €200 million to €125 million per aircraft. This is out of a total of €3.0 billion more or less. But it might not even be that high for each aircraft since if you do the math, it doesn't leave any room for armament (which would probably be close to the vicinity of €500 million or even more if the meteors and Storm Shadows are in there.

They also didn't consider other services that always come with an initial mega package like this which are at least a couple of simulators, probably around €600 million and support & spare parts etc.

I would say at least a billion euros out of that €3 billion would be taken out for all those things and the cost of the 24 aircraft would be at €2 billion which makes each one worth €83 million a piece which is MUCH more reasonable and right at the same €85 million we're paying for our Rafales. MUCH more like it and I think we just corrected a major mistake and misunderstanding they made on the total cost of this possible contract.

@Constantin84 , what do you think of all these procurements by the EAF? I remember us talking about this and we never thought Egypt would purchase any more Rafales beyond that original 24 Rafales they bought an additional 30 plus they're going after these EFTs and Su-35s etc. Insane purchasing spree they're on, pretty amazing, ey?

Speaking of those numbnuts on the Arabic Defense Forum, ma3lesh khodo el 5azou2 da f'teezkom ya w'lad el a7ba lol.

EAF MiG-29M2 (2-seater NOT painted in the desert camo) with the backseat empty at Faisal 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope it's a Tranche 4. There's also Bangladesh in the running for an order of EFTs. @Avicenna , what's the latest on that since I haven't followed you fella's thread in a while? is the BAF close to signing a deal for EFTs? And if so, would it be with Italy or Germany or the UK?
> 
> The other thing about the possible Egyptian Typhoons is that they were talking about the number of each aircraft being around €125 million Euros after excellent and intense Egyptian negotiations, dropping it down from €200 million to €125 million per aircraft. This is out of a total of €3.0 billion more or less. But it might not even be that high for each aircraft since if you do the math, it doesn't leave any room for armament (which would probably be close to the vicinity of €500 million or even more if the meteors and Storm Shadows are in there.
> 
> They also didn't consider other services that always come with an initial mega package like this which are at least a couple of simulators, probably around €600 million and support & spare parts etc.
> 
> I would say at least a billion euros out of that €3 billion would be taken out for all those things and the cost of the 24 aircraft would be at €2 billion which makes each one worth €83 million a piece which is MUCH more reasonable and right at the same €85 million we're paying for our Rafales. MUCH more like it and I think we just corrected a major mistake and misunderstanding they made on the total cost of this possible contract.
> 
> @Constantin84 , what do you think of all these procurements by the EAF? I remember us talking about this and we never thought Egypt would purchase any more than the original 24 Rafales they bought yet look at this purchasing spree they're on, pretty amazing, ey?
> 
> Speaking of those numbnuts on the Arabic Defense Forum, ma3lesh khodo el 5azou2 da f'teezkom ya w'lad el a7ba lol.
> 
> EAF MiG-29M2 (2-seater NOT painted in the desert camo) with the backseat empty at Faisal 12.
> 
> View attachment 852267


Ya3ni how much did we pay for each EFT? 85millions or 125millions? Why we have problems with armements? Ya3ni the last Rafale's deal we didn't buy a lot of weapons and this deal we don't know.


----------



## AbubakerS

Asalamualaikum

My dear Egyptian brothers, just out of interest. It's impressive the hardware that Egyptian airforce has and on order. How would the Egyptian airforce do against a hypothetical complete all out war against Israel?

Would the Egyptain airforce be able to mount any type of challenge? Would Israel's 50+ F35 stealth Jet fighters obliterate the entire Egyptian airforce as they did in 1967?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Ya3ni how much did we pay for each EFT? 85millions or 125millions? Why we have problems with armements? Ya3ni the last Rafale's deal we didn't buy a lot of weapons and this deal we don't know.



I just did the math ya Basha. They said the total value of the deal was €3 billion, right? And that each Typhoon was €125 million each. That means they took the entire €3 billion and divided it by 24 aircraft to get the €125 per aircraft. The problem with that is there must be an allowance in that €3 billion for training, simulators, spare parts and support which I'm guessing would probably add to a total of €1 billion. Deduct that €1 billion from the €3 billion and you have €2 billion. Then you divide that €2 billion by 24 fighters and you get €83 million per aircraft which makes a lot more sense. Right, or wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

AbubakerS said:


> Asalamualaikum
> 
> My dear Egyptian brothers, just out of interest. It's impressive the hardware that Egyptian airforce has and on order. How would the Egyptian airforce do against a hypothetical complete all out war against Israel?
> 
> Would the Egyptain airforce be able to mount any type of challenge? Would Israel's 50+ F35 stealth Jet fighters obliterate the entire Egyptian airforce as they did in 1967?


Asalamualaikum first. Look my brother, our army knows very well that our Air Force will never be as superior as the IAF (because USA no restrictions, they can put their indigenous products like cruise missile A2A/G missiles). That's why our army is trying to close the air superiority gap by buying airplanes and weapons that USA restricted from us like with France (Rafale) Italy (EFT) Russia (MIG-29 and maybe SU-35) and probably China (for the future like J-20/31) and also by fortifying our air defense forces. Our Air Defense forces is the most complex air defenses system in the world because we are diversifying our deals so no one can embargo us. We bought from China (radars) Russia (BUK Tor and S-300 long range SA and radars which range 1100km) Germany (IRIST from small to long range SA) and finally modernised soviet SA like S-75 (with China and built locally) 2K12 Kub etc... The IAF suffered a lot of casulties (141 aircrafts shot down during only 19 days of fighting) that's because of our air defense. For Air Force, Egypt challenged a lot of times the IAF during the War of Attrition (1967 to 1970) and October war (1973). During 73 war, the famous air battle was Al Mansoura air battle which lasted 53min (the longest air battle after the WW2. This battle was between 62 Egyptian MIG-21 (obsolete hahaha) vs 160 Israeli F-4 Phantom II/A-4 and the result was 6 aircraft casulties for Egypt (3 shot down and 3 run out of fuel) vs 17 shot down for Israel. The most important thing about this battle that the IAF stopped going to the canal because afraid of another air battle. So they stopped bombing. I am sure @Gomig-21 can give you more infos. And inshallah, they would not be another disastrous like 1967.

I forgot to tell you. This disastrous happened because there wasn't money to build protective hangars for our MIGs so they were a sitting duck for the IAF a small targets. All this because of some stupid persons and the high cost of our involvments in North Yemen Civil War which bankrupted our nation.



Hydration said:


> View attachment 852270


When was this photo taken? I can see Unit 999 uniform paratroopers? what is the uniform in the middle right?
I hope all of our army will equipped like this inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I forgot to tell you. This disastrous happened because there wasn't money to build protective hangars for our MIGs so they were a sitting duck for the IAF a small targets. All this because of some stupid persons and the high cost of our involvments in North Yemen Civil War which bankrupted our nation.



Yep, that's right and those scum took advantage of that with their filthy attack under some falsely made up pretext of existential threat haha. What a bunch of liars. They always wanted to expand their measly existence by capturing Sinai and holding onto it for as long as they could until they could annex it, just like when that POS Trump came out and "gave" them Jerusalem. 

They tried in '56 with the Brits and French under the pretext that the Suez Canal belonged to them hahahahahaha what a joke that was. And when they got a tongue lashing and a real threat -- not a phony one like the false claim from Egypt in 67 -- from the Supreme Allied Commander of D-Day and at the time, president of the United States Dwight D. Eisenhower, they tucked their tails between their balls along with the Brits and French and crawled back under the rock they came out from.

Then they planned 1967 for the next 10 years just waiting for the opportunity to pounce on us and steal our land again, they just needed to make up a reason. 

The great thing is the whole bragging about 6 days when in 1973, the Egyptian Army crossed the canal and obliterated their forces along the entire craplev line in 6 hours lmfao! A feat MUCH more difficult to execute with such perfection and a record minimal losses in lives, unlike the easy march they had right across land with nothing for an obstacle to complicate things. 6 hours not 6 days loool  

And of course, your description of the air battle of Al Mansoura is spot on and essentially the last air to air dogfighting between us and those land-stealing vermin of the time and they saw the tide turning. They saw how suddenly the EAF was becoming an air force to be reconned with and that obviously scared the living daylights out of them, hence all the weapons blocking since then until today. They would never want to see anything like that. If their souped-up F-4 Phantom II and A-4 Skyhawks and their MIrage Vs (they claim Neshers loool that's another funny joke for another time) went down in those numbers against the venerable MiG-21 that had 20 minutes of fuel and MiG-17s with even less lol, and Atoll rockets that failed to fire half the time and guns that jammed constantly or ran out because they barely held enough rounds, yet they inflicted shocking damage on them which has lasted until today, when they lobby constantly for that stupid QME. If they were so great and capable of "obliterating" lmfao then why are they so scared?

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Here's the other disgusting thing about the hypocrisy of anti-Egyptian and Arabs in general is look at this current invasion of eastern Ukraine by Russia and how unbelievably supportive not only the US with its ridiculous amounts of billions of $$ it's pouring into Ukraine to help it fight against a "Russian invasion," but all the other countries helping and pitching in as well AND, the same thing they did in 1991 when Sadam Hussein and Iraq invaded Kuwait and the US even went to war with its own soldiers to protect little Kuwait from an invasion. Where was all that help for Egypt in 1967 when those filthy, land-stealing creepy vermin led by that one-eyed phony bandit invaded and killed thousands of Egyptians and stole our historically religious land? Where was unconditional support the Ukraine is getting now? The hypocrisy is beyond filthy and very disturbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Until we have an AESA radar on it, we have still MIG-29M/M2
> 
> What are the missiles used on our Rafales and Mirage 2K?>
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxoTZnSOqT01RnZXuvI3arNAQpOmiKH2cd
> 
> 
> 
> Trans :
> The Italian company Leonardo will receive the first payment in favor of the Egyptian Typhoon fighter deal, estimated at between 280 and 420 million
> Egypt will receive 24 multi-mission fighters of this type
> Egypt will pay a $500 million down payment within a year of signing the deal, while the total price of the Typhoon fighter deal is $3 billion.
> Several sources stated that after Egypt’s deal with the company, the value of the company will rise this year to reach 15 billion dollars, while the value of the company is currently 14 billion dollars, and the value of the company’s shares will rise to 13.3%
> That is, Egypt's deal with the company will greatly raise the company's monitoring among European defense companies
> 
> As the source mentioned, negotiations are still underway between Egypt and Italy on the huge deal, whose value ranges between 10 to 12 billion, and includes various aircraft, a SAR surveillance satellite, and various warships.
> 
> Currently, no details about the model of the fighter are known, whether it is Tranche 3 or Tranche 4, even if there is information, but let us not anticipate events. Also, the date of delivery of the first batch of fighters to Egypt is unknown.
> 
> Guys, do you know how much EFT is being ordered from differents countries (Qatar KSA etc..)
> Because if there isn't a lot of order then we can receive quickly like in one year or two


Typhoon deals in Italy
24 Qatar + 29 Kuwait

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

AbubakerS said:


> Asalamualaikum
> 
> My dear Egyptian brothers, just out of interest. It's impressive the hardware that Egyptian airforce has and on order. How would the Egyptian airforce do against a hypothetical complete all out war against Israel?
> 
> Would the Egyptain airforce be able to mount any type of challenge? Would Israel's 50+ F35 stealth Jet fighters obliterate the entire Egyptian airforce as they did in 1967?


Friend.. Egypt has the means to obliterate all their air bases either before or after those F-35s take off.. in the latter case they won't have where to go back..and will be trapped in a close combat fight where even the old Egyptian F-16 blk 40 will be able to shoot them down.. let alone the Rafales, EFTs, Mig-35s and SU-35s.. it is a matter of context..and they have a very tiny depth..


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


>



That first vest on the left with the insane amount of magazine and accessories pouches also has what appears to be a "Hydration" haha loool tube. See the tube that goes around the neck and down to the middle of the vest? Probably fits into a built-in canteen or water pouch for "hydration" lol. Kinda like this one.






All of those are really great. Hopefully they can make enough along with the new Maadi Misr to issue one of each to every single soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, that's right and those scum took advantage of that with their filthy attack under some falsely made up pretext of existential threat haha. What a bunch of liars. They always wanted to expand their measly existence by capturing Sinai and holding onto it for as long as they could until they could annex it, just like when that POS Trump came out and "gave" them Jerusalem.
> 
> They tried in '56 with the Brits and French under the pretext that the Suez Canal belonged to them hahahahahaha what a joke that was. And when they got a tongue lashing and a real threat -- not a phony one like the false claim from Egypt in 67 -- from the Supreme Allied Commander of D-Day and at the time, president of the United States Dwight D. Eisenhower, they tucked their tails between their balls along with the Brits and French and crawled back under the rock they came out from.
> 
> Then they planned 1967 for the next 10 years just waiting for the opportunity to pounce on us and steal our land again, they just needed to make up a reason.
> 
> The great thing is the whole bragging about 6 days when in 1973, the Egyptian Army crossed the canal and obliterated their forces along the entire craplev line in 6 hours lmfao! A feat MUCH more difficult to execute with such perfection and a record minimal losses in lives, unlike the easy march they had right across land with nothing for an obstacle to complicate things. 6 hours not 6 days loool
> 
> And of course, your description of the air battle of Al Mansoura is spot on and essentially the last air to air dogfighting between us and those land-stealing vermin of the time and they saw the tide turning. They saw how suddenly the EAF was becoming an air force to be reconned with and that obviously scared the living daylights out of them, hence all the weapons blocking since then until today. They would never want to see anything like that. If their souped-up F-4 Phantom II and A-4 Skyhawks and their MIrage Vs (they claim Neshers loool that's another funny joke for another time) went down in those numbers against the venerable MiG-21 that had 20 minutes of fuel and MiG-17s with even less lol, and Atoll rockets that failed to fire half the time and guns that jammed constantly or ran out because they barely held enough rounds, yet they inflicted shocking damage on them which has lasted until today, when they lobby constantly for that stupid QME. If they were so great and capable of "obliterating" lmfao then why are they so scared?


Plus those fuckers with their fucking propaganda saying that we started the war. A7a who launched the first attack the Arabs or them? Plus calling this war an existantial threat yahyat mama. 

Gen. Matityahu Peled stated: “The thesis, according to which the danger of genocide hung over 11sin Junc, 1967, and according to which Isracl was fighting for her very physical survival, was nothing but a bluff which was born and bred after the war.”

Mr. Mordccai Bentov : “This whole story about the threat of extermination was totally contrived, and then elabo- rated upon, a posteriori, to justify thc annexation of new Arab territories.”

Prime Minister Menachem Begin : "In June 1967, we again had a choice. The Egyptian Army concentrations in the Sinai approaches do not prove that Nasser was really about to attack us. We must be honest with ourselves. We decided to attack him."
Also from him : " In November 1956 we had a choice. The reason for going to war then was the need to destroy the fedayeen, who did not represent a danger to the existence of the state. Campaign for Sinai"

Who is always the aggresor a7a begad. They want always make them look like an angel who can only defend herself from extermination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's the other disgusting thing about the hypocrisy of anti-Egyptian and Arabs in general is look at this current invasion of eastern Ukraine by Russia and how unbelievably supportive not only the US with its ridiculous amounts of billions of $$ it's pouring into Ukraine to help it fight against a "Russian invasion," but all the other countries helping and pitching in as well AND, the same thing they did in 1991 when Sadam Hussein and Iraq invaded Kuwait and the US even went to war with its own soldiers to protect little Kuwait from an invasion. Where was all that help for Egypt in 1967 when those filthy, land-stealing creepy vermin led by that one-eyed phony bandit invaded and killed thousands of Egyptians and stole our historically religious land? Where was unconditional support the Ukraine is getting now? The hypocrisy is beyond filthy and very disturbing.


In 1967 the hypocrisy came from the US..when the then US president said that the first one to attack would face the consequences,, and Naser continued to treathen to throw the Jews in the sea.. then the US gave the green light because the threat was "real" ..not for deterrence.. as Egypt at that time had a huge air-force and could have done it _ if attacked_ .. So the whole western back up of Usrael planned the operation and executed it.. hiding behind Usrael..


----------



## joker88

The Typhoon and Irmaki deal is less than 6 billion euros
With armament and the contents of the deal, confirmation will appear soon👍

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> In 1967 the hypocrisy came from the US..when the then US president said that the first one to attack would face the consequences,, and Naser continued to treathen to throw the Jews in the sea.. then the US gave the green light because the threat was "real" ..not for deterrence.. as Egypt at that time had a huge air-force and could have done it _ if attacked_ .. So the whole western back up of Usrael planned the operation and executed it.. hiding behind Usrael..


Nasser is like Iran rn just barking dog who will do nothing. Iran is threating the extermination of Israel since Khomeini and nothing happened. I think Israel helped Iran with smuggling weapons during Iran–Iraq War.
SHLOMO GAZIT : "Thanks to the recordings, along with other sources, “we knew just how unprepared they were for war,” Gazit continued. “We reached the conclusion that the Egyptian Armored Corps was in pitiful shape and not prepared for battle.” 


The SC said:


> In 1967 the hypocrisy came from the US..when the then US president said that the first one to attack would face the consequences,, and Naser continued to treathen to throw the Jews in the sea.. then the US gave the green light because the threat was "real" ..not for deterrence.. as Egypt at that time had a huge air-force and could have done it _ if attacked_ .. So the whole western back up of Usrael planned the operation and executed it.. hiding behind Usrael..


The only president who was against this colonization was Charles De Gaulles so France. So the french embargoed Israel then they reverse engineered Mirage 5 and created IAI Nesher.



joker87 said:


> The Typhoon and Irmaki deal is less than 6 billion euros
> With armament and the contents of the deal, confirmation will appear soon👍


Irmaki??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Irmaki


yes


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Irmaki??



Butchered Arabic google translation for Aeramacchi. Esm el tayara el Italiany. 
Irmaki/Aeramacchi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> The Typhoon and Irmaki deal is less than 6 billion euros
> With armament and the contents of the deal, confirmation will appear soon👍


I wont even try to question your sources. I have given up and how do you get info so fast



joker87 said:


> Explained: EU arms sales to Sisi's Egypt
> 
> 
> France, Germany and Italy are Europe's top exporters of arms to the government of Abdel Fattah el-Sisi, despite criticism in the EU parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt close to completing $3bn arms deal with Italy
> 
> 
> Cairo's purchase of 24 Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft is part of a wider arms deal with Rome valued between $10-12bn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net


Ah yes that britian based agency with muslim brotherhood writers. At this point iam starting to think theyre coping lol


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> That first vest on the left with the insane amount of magazine and accessories pouches also has what appears to be a "Hydration" haha loool tube. See the tube that goes around the neck and down to the middle of the vest? Probably fits into a built-in canteen or water pouch for "hydration" lol. Kinda like this one.
> 
> View attachment 852301
> 
> 
> All of those are really great. Hopefully they can make enough along with the new Maadi Misr to issue one of each to every single soldier.


Although i remember that some egyptian scintist won 2 international competitions in a rowwith a waterbottle that can aitomatically refill itself oit of the humidity around. and quite fast. And he saidthat the first ones to use this will be our soliders. I think that will be better than the hydration tube lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Although i remember that some egyptian scintist won 2 international competitions in a rowwith a waterbottle that can aitomatically refill itself oit of the humidity around. and quite fast. And he saidthat the first ones to use this will be our soliders. I think that will be better than the hydration tube lol.


You have a source? I would like to read about it


Gomig-21 said:


> Butchered Arabic google translation for Aeramacchi. Esm el tayara el Italiany.
> Irmaki/Aeramacchi.


Exactly, I was wtf is this hahaha


Hydration said:


> Ah yes that britian based agency with muslim brotherhood writers. At this point iam starting to think theyre coping lol


And you just watched the last video of Summary (youtube).


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> You have a source? I would like to read about it
> 
> Exactly, I was wtf is this hahaha
> 
> And you just watched the last video of Summary (youtube).


I heard in DMC they made a meeting with him and i sent that news in here a month ago i believe. And ive seen videos and articles of middle east eye with zero credibility


----------



## joker88

EGYPT : US warnings ineffective on Egypt's Su-35 plans as pilots train in Russia - 08/06/2022 - Africa Intelligence


Despite US pressure to stop Egypt acquiring Russian Su-35 fighter jets, the programme seems to be continuing, with some Egyptian officers currently training in Russia. - 6/8/2022




www.africaintelligence.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> EGYPT : US warnings ineffective on Egypt's Su-35 plans as pilots train in Russia - 08/06/2022 - Africa Intelligence
> 
> 
> Despite US pressure to stop Egypt acquiring Russian Su-35 fighter jets, the programme seems to be continuing, with some Egyptian officers currently training in Russia. - 6/8/2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.africaintelligence.com


Just really f*ck them.


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> Although i remember that some egyptian scintist won 2 international competitions in a rowwith a waterbottle that can aitomatically refill itself oit of the humidity around. and quite fast. And he saidthat the first ones to use this will be our soliders. I think that will be better than the hydration tube lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


>


Rabena yehmi yarab. It would mass produce for our military and for our population. We need it but in large scale (ya3ni i hope) to work with the beautiful Nile and desalination plants.

@Gomig-21 helwa el pfp? This man is Black Cobra SOF. He is fucking sexy as hell hahahaha


----------



## Hydration

Nice pfp ghost


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Nice pfp ghost


Habibi. Yours too. I think your photo is from police video sa7? Simulated operation that they did


----------



## Ghostkiller

Trans of the title : "Sahel: what jihadists' video propaganda reveals about their weapons and methods"
Something strange you can see in the minute 0:25 Temsah 1.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Hydration

Very enlighting video and explains why the emirates was denied iron dome and f35s and the current excercises and f-16 block 52 purchase



Ghostkiller said:


> Habibi. Yours too. I think your photo is from police video sa7? Simulated operation that they did


No ots The choice 3 unit 777


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Trans of the title : "Sahel: what jihadists' video propaganda reveals about their weapons and methods"
> Something strange you can see in the minute 0:25 Temsah 1.


so we now know where does our UN donated veichles go


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> so we now know where does our UN donated veichles go


I think those vehicles were attacked and captured by those terrorists.


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


>


This man here was also working with Engine Control in a factory, as well as carried out R&D in military grade AI. Very promising!








Ghostkiller said:


> Trans of the title : "Sahel: what jihadists' video propaganda reveals about their weapons and methods"
> Something strange you can see in the minute 0:25 Temsah 1.


The UN definitely needs to revise armed strategies and tactics...


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> This man here was also working with Engine Control in a factory, as well as carried out R&D in military grade AI. Very promising!
> View attachment 852483
> 
> 
> 
> The UN definitely needs to revise armed strategies and tactics...


I hope promising young like him will improve our country (economically, military etc...). Those are the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 852528
> View attachment 852529
> 
> 
> View attachment 852530


So a new submarine? what is this anti-ship missile used on this fast boat/corvette?


----------



## Hydration

That submarine will remain a question till EDEX 2023


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> That submarine will remain a question till EDEX 2023


This photo was taken during EDEX 2021 or when because I didn't see this photo.

@Gomig-21 @The SC Imagine if Abu Ghazala continued his service as MoD. Our defense industry was gonne be in a different level. Bas alhamdulillah 3ala kol she2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> This photo was taken during EDEX 2021 or when because I didn't see this photo.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC Imagine if Abu Ghazala continued his service as MoD. Our defense industry was gonne be in a different level. Bas alhamdulillah 3ala kol she2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 852540


I was guessing the Scorpene sub because we heard a lot of rumors about it hahahaha


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> This photo was taken during EDEX 2021 or when because I didn't see this photo.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC Imagine if Abu Ghazala continued his service as MoD. Our defense industry was gonne be in a different level. Bas alhamdulillah 3ala kol she2


It was the recebt visit to the factories under the millitary engineers. Latest video bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> It was the recebt visit to the factories under the millitary engineers. Latest video bro


Shokran ya bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxuVDcGtHJgr16XqjehCtoQtntZkkqgMPf



Trans : 
Africa Intelligence magazine confirms the continuous training of Egyptian pilots on Russian SU-35 fighters without stopping,,
Where the magazine published that the Egyptian pilots are currently being trained on the Russian Sukhoi-35 fighters, which were contracted by Egypt, and that America's warnings to Egypt about the deal are ineffective,,
The news included, quoting Russian sources, that Russia will soon deliver the fighters to Egypt without any comment from the Russian and Egyptian sides,,
The news also included that Egypt is moving forward in obtaining fighters, and that Russia continues to produce fighters in favor of the Egyptian deal, and this deal will be added to the arms deals that Egypt obtained before, which include MIG29 fighters, Kamov-52 helicopters, air defense systems and warning radars. ,,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx4rQnq-6EBVzIN5anmJf1bynLLXo_m70y


Trans :
Africa Intelligence from France published a news article titled: US warnings are ineffective about Egypt's plans to buy Su-35 as pilots are trained in Russia.... The text reads:
Despite US pressure to prevent Egypt from acquiring Russian Su-35 fighters, the program appears to be continuing, with some Egyptian officers currently training in Russia.
Russian media reported that the first batch of Su-35 fighters is on its way to Egypt as part of the 2018 deal under which Washington threatened Cairo with imposing sanctions.
Military sources reported on July 27 that the Egyptian army would get a Russian Sukhoi Su-35 fighter, the first for Egypt, after images of five of them bound for Egypt emerged. Neither the Russian nor the Egyptian side has yet issued any official comments on this matter, while the United States objects to any of these deals.
According to the Russia Today website, "the sources indicated that these heavy and long-range combat aircraft will give the Egyptian army superiority in the skies of the region, which is why the United States strongly opposed it."
The Russian Top War website, which focuses on defense affairs, reported last July 23 that the first batch of Su-35 fighters took off from the Komsomolsk aviation station and headed to the European side of Russia, where they will be delivered to Egypt.
The report stated that "photos of the first five Su-35 fighters manufactured for the Egyptian Air Force appeared on the Internet, which stopped at Novosibirsk Tolmachevo Airport during a flight to the European part of Russia. As can be seen from the photos, there are no identification marks on the aircraft, But the tail numbers on the crossbar are specified from 9210 to 9214".
On March 18, 2019, the Egyptian Air Force signed a $2 billion deal to purchase 24 Russian-made Su-35 combat aircraft, including related equipment.
Egypt's State Information Service stated at the time that the deal went into effect in late 2018, and the combat aircraft will be delivered in 2020-2021. The aircraft will be added to the list of Russian-made weapons for the Egyptian Air Force, including the Mikoyan MiG-29M, Ka-52 Alligator and S-300VM “Antey-2500”.
Major General Hamdi Bakheet, a member of the National Defense and Security Committee in the House of Representatives, said that the Sukhoi fighters constitute a major addition to the Egyptian Air Force in light of the current threats to the region.
The Su-35s are highly maneuverable and multi-role fighters that can attack distant land and air targets, especially heavy concrete targets such as fortifications and runways.
Sukhoi Su-35 fighters can reach a speed of 2,800 kilometers (1,700 miles) per hour at an altitude of 11 kilometers (seven miles), and have a range of 4,500 kilometers (2,800 miles). The addition of external fuel tanks will allow fighters to travel greater distances without having to refuel, although their in-flight refueling capabilities make them competitive with US F-35 fighter jets.
Major General Nasr Salem, the former head of the Egyptian army's reconnaissance department and professor of strategic studies at the Nasser Higher Military Academy, said that Egypt's acquisition of Su-35 fighters, along with MiG-29Ms. Rafale fighters and F-16 Fighting Falcons will ensure air surveillance to protect Egyptian interests.
Washington objected to the Russian deal. The Wall Street Journal reported on November 14, 2019, that Secretary of State Mike Pompeo and Secretary of Defense Mark Esper warned then-Egyptian Defense Minister Sedki Sobhi of possible sanctions due to Cairo's purchase of Russian warplanes under the US CAATSA clause that prohibits purchases from the Russian military. And that such a deal will affect future defense deals between Cairo and Washington.
However, the United States cannot pressure Egypt to cancel the deal because Egypt sought various sources of armaments so that no country would control its decisions.
“Why does the United States not supply Egypt with the F-35 fighters supplied by Israel, since it objects to the Russian Su-35 fighter jet deal?
Al-Bakhit said: “Egypt’s national security is above anything else. If that requires Egypt to acquire the Su-35 fighters, it should, and it has the freedom to decide on the matter. The United States has given Israel the latest piece of its arsenal, the F-35 fighters.” Thus, the United States is using double standards with Egypt when it threatens to impose sanctions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Al-Bakhit said: “Egypt’s national security is above anything else. If that requires Egypt to acquire the Su-35 fighters, it should, and it has the freedom to decide on the matter. The United States has given Israel the latest piece of its arsenal, the F-35 fighters.” Thus, the United States is using double standards with Egypt when it threatens to impose sanctions


Not only that.. Egypt announced a deal for 29 SU-35 in 2015-16.. when there was no CAATSA..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Not only that.. Egypt announced a deal for 29 SU-35 in 2015-16.. when there was no CAATSA..


Just imagine MIG-29 SU-35 EFT Rafale F-16 and Mirage 2k all working together. If it happens then we will skip the idea of 5th generation aircraft like multiple countries did it even France has done it. France will not buy a 5th gen fighter but to buy directly 6th gen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> View attachment 852540


that thing looks nothing like a scorpene


----------



## The SC

Surprisingly, the leaks of the Typhoon deal and the manufacture of an Egyptian air defense system in cooperation with Germany/Italy


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Surprisingly, the leaks of the Typhoon deal and the manufacture of an Egyptian air defense system in cooperation with Germany/Italy


I really hope that Rheinmtall give us a lot of ToT and also to build more indigenous missile. 
For you guys, what is the % of localization of our defense industry? For me I would say 70%.

@The SC you still think that Egypt will receive the SU-35 despite the american pressure (lastest source: africa intelligence) ?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I really hope that Rheinmtall give us a lot of ToT and also to build more indigenous missile.
> For you guys, what is the % of localization of our defense industry? For me I would say 70%.
> 
> @The SC you still think that Egypt will receive the SU-35 despite the american pressure (lastest source: africa intelligence) ?


Yes there will be a good amount of ToT for this short range air defense system..












I believe the medium range will be the proposed Belorussian Buk-MB3K..






For me the CAATSA is not irrelevant.. Egypt got the SU-35 since it declared it on the National TV channel in 2015-16// So YES..

Africa intelligence is the same as tactical report.. they can be right or wrong.. but not for me in the case of the SU-35SE..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> For me the CAATSA is not irrelevant.. Egypt got the SU-35 since it declared it on the National TV channel in 2015-16// So YES..


Post #2,741 date June 9 2016 by @amir pharaoh the post was on Kanat el oula. When we will receive all the batches? this year maybe?


----------



## Avicenna

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope it's a Tranche 4. There's also Bangladesh in the running for an order of EFTs. @Avicenna , what's the latest on that since I haven't followed you fella's thread in a while? is the BAF close to signing a deal for EFTs? And if so, would it be with Italy or Germany or the UK?
> 
> The other thing about the possible Egyptian Typhoons is that they were talking about the number of each aircraft being around €125 million Euros after excellent and intense Egyptian negotiations, dropping it down from €200 million to €125 million per aircraft. This is out of a total of €3.0 billion more or less. But it might not even be that high for each aircraft since if you do the math, it doesn't leave any room for armament (which would probably be close to the vicinity of €500 million or even more if the meteors and Storm Shadows are in there.
> 
> They also didn't consider other services that always come with an initial mega package like this which are at least a couple of simulators, probably around €600 million and support & spare parts etc.
> 
> I would say at least a billion euros out of that €3 billion would be taken out for all those things and the cost of the 24 aircraft would be at €2 billion which makes each one worth €83 million a piece which is MUCH more reasonable and right at the same €85 million we're paying for our Rafales. MUCH more like it and I think we just corrected a major mistake and misunderstanding they made on the total cost of this possible contract.
> 
> @Constantin84 , what do you think of all these procurements by the EAF? I remember us talking about this and we never thought Egypt would purchase any more Rafales beyond that original 24 Rafales they bought an additional 30 plus they're going after these EFTs and Su-35s etc. Insane purchasing spree they're on, pretty amazing, ey?
> 
> Speaking of those numbnuts on the Arabic Defense Forum, ma3lesh khodo el 5azou2 da f'teezkom ya w'lad el a7ba lol.
> 
> EAF MiG-29M2 (2-seater NOT painted in the desert camo) with the backseat empty at Faisal 12.
> 
> View attachment 852267



In regards to BAF and what it will buy. No one really knows. Just a lot of speculation on the internet. Eurofighter was looking like a sure thing until Rafale entered the picture. Now it seems like the US is pushing the F-16V. All from public info and Inferences and again speculation. There will likely be no news until after the upcoming elevation. Also, the BAF strikes me as a thoroughly inept and lacking service which probably has a lot of work to do before it can absorb high capability platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Not only that.. Egypt announced a deal for 29 SU-35 in 2015-16.. when there was no CAATSA..


Wait sobegypt made 2 sukhoi deals or am I misunderstanding something? Also, whats the diffrence between the standard rafales and the m model? I mean sure its the naval version, but is that just designation or is one technologically superior to the other?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Wait sobegypt made 2 sukhoi deals or am I misunderstanding something? Also, whats the diffrence between the standard rafales and the m model? I mean sure its the naval version, but is that just designation or is one technologically superior to the other?


Egypt made one deal of SU-35 before CAATSA ( I think) that's why we have only 24 fighters. The Rafale M is the naval version with addition like to land on aircraft carrier etc.. Sorry I can't give you more detail about it because I don't have a lot of knowledge about the technology etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Wait sobegypt made 2 sukhoi deals or am I misunderstanding something? Also, whats the diffrence between the standard rafales and the m model? I mean sure its the naval version, but is that just designation or is one technologically superior to the other?



The first time the Su-35 was ever mentioned that the EAF was interested in it was back in 2016. It took a few years until they officially announced it.

Rafale M is just the naval variant. Beefier landing gears and anti-corrosive paint etc. Otherwise pretty much the same aircraft as the other land-based models.



Avicenna said:


> In regards to BAF and what it will buy. No one really knows. Just a lot of speculation on the internet. Eurofighter was looking like a sure thing until Rafale entered the picture. Now it seems like the US is pushing the F-16V. All from public info and Inferences and again speculation. There will likely be no news until after the upcoming elevation. Also, the BAF strikes me as a thoroughly inept and lacking service which probably has a lot of work to do before it can absorb high capability platforms.



Thx for the reply. Essentially nothing has changed, I guess, since the last time I checked in on that thread, seemed like the same thing was ongoing then, too. 

It's good that you guys tell it like it is. I certainly have my issues with the EAForces and especially the current defense minister. He doesn't straighten things out in Sinai and really soon, we'll be all over his case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Rafale M is just the naval variant. Beefier landing gears and anti-corrosive paint etc. Otherwise pretty much the same aircraft as the other land-based models.


dont forget the naval hook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

So basically an extra 20 rafales qith the already 54-55 ones that we have. Thats amazing. Should go through

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Does anybody know what is this unit


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Does anybody know what is this unit


I think it is NAVY or Paratrooper SOF because nor the 999 nor 777 nor the Black Cobra wear this camo


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

And when are we gonna see the light of those scorpene subs come to fruit? I truly believe egypt must purchase some of the barracudas that are just floating there in France. Sure they're expensive, but Egypt should make a deal for 3 billion each, maybe get 4 to 5 in a decade


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> So basically an extra 20 rafales qith the already 54-55 ones that we have. Thats amazing. Should go through


The next 20 Rafales you have to wait until like 2030 or even more. The production line of Rafale is so busy rn. They must produce our 30 Rafales 80 Rafales for UAE 6 for Greece 52 for France and 42 Rafales for Indonesia. Regularly they did 2 Rafale a month but they rose the rate to 3 per month so 36 Rafales per year. So 210Rafales/36=5,83 years to complete



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> And when are we gonna see the light of those scorpene subs come to fruit? I truly believe egypt must purchase some of the barracudas that are just floating there in France. Sure they're expensive, but Egypt should make a deal for 3 billion each, maybe get 4 to 5 in a decade


You can't because those barracudas subs are nuclear subs and no one will give nuclear subs. Maybe some ToT for Scorpene like France did with Brazil but we must buy a lot so they can give ToT.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> The next 20 Rafales you have to wait until like 2030 or even more. The production line of Rafale is so busy rn. They must produce our 30 Rafales 80 Rafales for UAE 6 for Greece 52 for France and 42 Rafales for Indonesia. Regularly they did 2 Rafale a month but they rose the rate to 3 per month so 36 Rafales per year. So 210Rafales/36=5,83 years to complete
> 
> 
> You can't because those barracudas subs are nuclear subs and no one will give nuclear subs. Maybe some ToT for Scorpene like France did with Brazil but we must buy a lot so they can give ToT.


I thought their propulsion systems were of conventional models and not nuclear?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I thought their propulsion systems were of conventional models and not nuclear?


https://www.businessworld.in/articl...uclear-Submarines-To-India/15-12-2021-414965/ 
The Barracuda class submarine is nuclear-powered but not nuclear armed. An SSN like the Barracuda is nonetheless the most formidable sea denial weapon.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Wait sobegypt made 2 sukhoi deals or am I misunderstanding something? Also, whats the diffrence between the standard rafales and the m model? I mean sure its the naval version, but is that just designation or is one technologically superior to the other?


Don't confuse the Rafale M naval version with the Rafale proper.. that's for AC that Egypt is keen to procure in the near future..



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> And when are we gonna see the light of those scorpene subs come to fruit? I truly believe egypt must purchase some of the barracudas that are just floating there in France. Sure they're expensive, but Egypt should make a deal for 3 billion each, maybe get 4 to 5 in a decade


For sure.. but they will be conventionally propulsed.. unless Egypt maked a deal with Brazil for nuclear propulsion .. which is very possible..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> for sure byr thry will be coventiokkt propulsd ubless Egtot make a deal with Brazil for nuvlear propulsion .. which is very possible..


All English All Z Time hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The next 20 Rafales you have to wait until like 2030 or even more. The production line of Rafale is so busy rn. They must produce our 30 Rafales 80 Rafales for UAE 6 for Greece 52 for France and 42 Rafales for Indonesia. Regularly they did 2 Rafale a month but they rose the rate to 3 per month so 36 Rafales per year. So 210Rafales/36=5,83 years to complete
> 
> 
> You can't because those barracudas subs are nuclear subs and no one will give nuclear subs. Maybe some ToT for Scorpene like France did with Brazil but we must buy a lot so they can give ToT.


Egypt wants to buy up to 12.. so there you go..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt wants to buy up to 12.. so there you go..


There is a clause in the contract for an additional 12?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> All English All Z Time hahahaha


For sure.. but they will be conventionally propulsed.. unless Egypt makes a deal with Brazil for nuclear propulsion .. which is very possible..



Ghostkiller said:


> All English All Z Time hahahaha


I was texting in the dark ..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> I was texting in the dark ..lol


I was joking haha you know this meme?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I was joking haha you know this meme?


I know..

You know.. even Scorpene can be nuclear..Brazil is making that happen..







http://www.military-today.com/navy/alvaro_alberto.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

They need to jump on that nuclear joint venture with Brazil the second they start procuring the skorpenes, should become apart of the potential deal package for c390s and Astros mk6, dont forget the avtm 300 missle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> They need to jump on that nuclear joint venture with Brazil the second they start procuring the skorpenes, should become apart of the potential deal package for c390s and Astros mk6, dont forget the avtm 300 missle


Agree totally..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Ghostkiller said:


> The next 20 Rafales you have to wait until like 2030 or even more. The production line of Rafale is so busy rn. They must produce our 30 Rafales 80 Rafales for UAE 6 for Greece 52 for France and 42 Rafales for Indonesia. Regularly they did 2 Rafale a month but they rose the rate to 3 per month so 36 Rafales per year. So 210Rafales/36=5,83 years to complete
> 
> 
> You can't because those barracudas subs are nuclear subs and no one will give nuclear subs. Maybe some ToT for Scorpene like France did with Brazil but we must buy a lot so they can give ToT.



Indonesia just buy 6 Rafale planes, 32 planes are just option. The real contract is just for 6 planes that I believe is not yet activated yet, but it will be activated this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> The Typhoon and Irmaki deal is less than 6 billion euros
> With armament and the contents of the deal, confirmation will appear soon👍



So where does this 3 billion Euro number for only the 24 Eurofighters come from? Please explain since you're claiming a different number than what every single source is saying. Which one is it?


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> Does anybody know what is this unit


rapid intervention








Military_brag on Instagram: "🇪🇬💀"


Military_brag shared a post on Instagram: "🇪🇬💀". Follow their account to see 138 posts.




www.instagram.com







Gomig-21 said:


> So where does this 3 billion Euro number for only the 24 Eurofighters come from? Please explain since you're claiming a different number than what every single source is saying. Which one is it?


The deal for training aircraft, Typhoon, and 20 aw149 is close to 6 billion until the contract is officially entered, and it will be announced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> rapid intervention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military_brag on Instagram: "🇪🇬💀"
> 
> 
> Military_brag shared a post on Instagram: "🇪🇬💀". Follow their account to see 138 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deal for training aircraft, Typhoon, and 20 aw149 is close to 6 billion until the contract is officially entered, and it will be announced
> View attachment 852899


thanks bro.
i like how 24 typhoons 20 aw 149 24 aermachis are 6 billion with their munitions logistics and training of officers while the qatari deal for 24 eurofighters was 6 billion and the kuwaiti for 28 was 8.9 billion


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> thanks bro.
> i like how 24 typhoons 20 aw 149 24 aermachis are 6 billion with their munitions logistics and training of officers while the qatari deal for 24 eurofighters was 6 billion and the kuwaiti for 28 was 8.9 billion


Gulf deals guarantee comprehensive insurance for years other than training and maintenance


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> Gulf deals guarantee comprehensive insurance for years other than training and maintenance


Insurance?????? huh. Well nice to know


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> The deal for training aircraft, Typhoon, and 20 aw149 is close to 6 billion until the contract is officially entered, and it will be announced



What AW-149s? They already bought 23 AW-149 and AW-189 and those don't need to be added to this contract unless they are buying another 20?!. 

And every source is saying 3 Billion euros for 24 EFTs, while you're the only one saying 6 billion for the fighters and trainers and helicopters!?!?! This doesn't make any sense. Is this Arabic forum news?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> thanks bro.
> i like how 24 typhoons 20 aw 149 24 aermachis are 6 billion with their munitions logistics and training of officers while the qatari deal for 24 eurofighters was 6 billion and the kuwaiti for 28 was 8.9 billion


I am worried that EAirForces didn't buy a lot of munitions etc...Khayef yeb2a khazoo2 with our only 50 to 100 SCALP missile due to external pressure (USA Israel etc...). This deal must give us guarantees to armaments. But how 24 EFT and 24 M-346 is aprox 6 billions.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> This deal must give us guarantees to armaments. But how 24 EFT and 24 M-346 is aprox 6 billions.



That's what I've been trying to say all this time. Not only that, but he's adding either 20 more AW helicopters in the deal (when they just bought 23 of them) or those are the ones they got but didn't pay for them until now?!?! Something is awry. 

Again, all the sources claim the 24 EFTs were agreed on for 3 billion Eruos. Then all the videos with all those fellas talking about the deal claim that each fighter was negotiated from 200 million euros to 125. Well then if you take the 3 billion and divide it by 24, it comes out to exactly 125 which is where they got that number. So either they paid 125 each and the armament package is not included in that number (which doesn't bode well....) or the armament is in that number and the cost of each aircraft is less than 125 million euros and the rest goes to arms. Something isn't right anyway.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> And every source is saying 3 Billion euros for 24 EFTs, while you're the only one saying 6 billion for the fighters and trainers and helicopters!?!?! This doesn't make any sense. Is this Arabic forum news?


The chopper deal was during EDEX-21 and the M-346 a month late. If Egypt was pursuing the mega italian deal with 24 M-346 EFT 26 Falaj a spy sat. Rn the spy sat isn't in the deal (there is no rumors). Nigeria bought 24 M-346 for 1,2 billions $+ 24 EFT for 3billion + 20 Falaj 2 let's say 2Billion $. So all that equals 6,2 billions$. You can't buy 24 M-346 EFT for 3 Billion $.


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> What AW-149s? They already bought 23 AW-149 and AW-189 and those don't need to be added to this contract unless they are buying another 20?!.
> 
> And every source is saying 3 Billion euros for 24 EFTs, while you're the only one saying 6 billion for the fighters and trainers and helicopters!?!?! This doesn't make any sense. Is this Arabic forum news?


This deal was signed at the last exhibition 2021 for 20 new helicopters and it did not enter into force
And also training and Eurofighter

@ جوميج 21 
We are waiting for the official signature to confirm it is possible that the deal of the century will also enter into force after understandings about it


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> This deal was signed at the last exhibition 2021 for 20 new helicopters and it did not enter into force
> And also training and Eurofighter
> 
> @ جوميج 21
> We are waiting for the official signature to confirm it is possible that the deal of the century will also enter into force after understandings about it


How the deal is 6billions $ for all that?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> You can't buy 24 M-346 EFT for 3 Billion $.



That's the problem. When all the sources are claiming the 24 Typhoons cost 3 billion at 125 a piece (no M-346s are NOT even included in that number, just the Typhoons), then they're either wrong or the entire package is not included in that number.

And why are the AW helicopters being included in this total number? That was a completely separate deal and not part of the mega deal. The only reason I see is that it's another purchase from Leonardo so they're including it in the total.



Ghostkiller said:


> How the deal is 6billions $ for all that?


 lol, something is waaaay off.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's the problem. When all the sources are claiming the 24 Typhoons cost 3 billion at 125 a piece (no M-346s are NOT even included in that number, just the Typhoons), then they're either wrong or the entire package is not included in that number.
> 
> And why are the AW helicopters being included in this total number? That was a completely separate deal and not part of the mega deal. The only reason I see is that it's another purchase from Leonardo so they're including it in the total.
> 
> 
> lol, something is waaaay off.


I did the calculation in post #10,361, The mega deal was between 9 to 11 billion$. With my calculation the deal of 24 Falaj-II EFT M-346 cost approx 6,2 billions $. So there is 3 billion or 5 billion left for the rest of the deal which was the remaining FREMMs and the spy satellite. We bought 2 FREMMs with the cost of 1,2billions (idk if this deal was including in the mega deal). So 6,2billion + 2,4billion =8,6 billions $. The satelite may cost 200 (or more) million$ so 8,6+0,2 ± 9 billions and the rest is armaments.

The frigates are part of an arms deal signed by Egypt and Itlay in last June to deliver two FREMM Bergamini frigates to Egypt for about 1.2 billion euros ($1.3bn). An Italian source told La Repubblica Italian daily that this deal is an initial step of a greater order that includes 4 more frigates, 24 Typhon jets, 24 trainer aircrafts and a satellite. Accordingly, it was called “the order of the century” as it is supposed to cost 11 billion euros.(from an article)


----------



## joker88

https://www.instagram.com/p/CcVqX1zIvGx/؟igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=








aplace2land_aviation on Instagram: "New one on test. CSX82051 SAR Version #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation #aviationphotography #s


aplace2land_aviation shared a post on Instagram: "New one on test. CSX82051 SAR Version #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation #aviationphotography #sar #aviationlovers #elicottero...




www.instagram.com












aplace2land_aviation on Instagram: "Wearing longer exhaust nozzles. CSX82057 c/n 49087 LILN 09th June 2022 Egypt AF #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #av


aplace2land_aviation shared a post on Instagram: "Wearing longer exhaust nozzles. CSX82057 c/n 49087 LILN 09th June 2022 Egypt AF #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation...




www.instagram.com












aplace2land_aviation on Instagram: "New one on test. CSX82057 #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation #aviationphotography #egyptshots #


aplace2land_aviation shared a post on Instagram: "New one on test. CSX82057 #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation #aviationphotography #egyptshots #aviationlovers #elicottero...




www.instagram.com








__





Instagram







instagram.com










There is a difference in the engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I did the calculation in post #10,361, The mega deal was between 9 to 11 billion$. With my calculation the deal of 24 Falaj-II EFT M-346 cost approx 6,2 billions $. So there is 3 billion or 5 billion left for the rest of the deal which was the remaining FREMMs and the spy satellite. We bought 2 FREMMs with the cost of 1,2billions (idk if this deal was including in the mega deal). So 6,2billion + 2,4billion =8,6 billions $. The satelite may cost 200 (or more) million$ so 8,6+0,2 ± 9 billions and the rest is armaments.



It's way too premature to make calculations on all those items. If you're interested in them then that's fine. But they're beside the point I'm discussing which is strictly the 3 billion euro number for the EFTs.



Ghostkiller said:


> The frigates are part of an arms deal signed by Egypt and Itlay in last June to deliver two FREMM Bergamini frigates to Egypt for about 1.2 billion euros ($1.3bn). An Italian source told La Repubblica Italian daily that this deal is an initial step of a greater order that includes 4 more frigates, 24 Typhon jets, 24 trainer aircrafts and a satellite. Accordingly, it was called “the order of the century” as it is supposed to cost 11 billion euros.(from an article)



Mega Deal or Deal of the Century is all fine and dandy. We've all been following the details since it was first announced. For me, there's no need to speculate on any of the other numbers since we really don't have any accurate sources to go by. And why the helicopters were added into the mix is beyond me. As far as all the information out there, the 23 AWs ordered were a separate deal and not part of the mega deal. All this only complicates what I'm trying to figure out which is what is the final cost of each EFT based on the 3 billion euro number. Simple.


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CcVqX1zIvGx/؟igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplace2land_aviation on Instagram: "New one on test. CSX82051 SAR Version #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation #aviationphotography #s
> 
> 
> aplace2land_aviation shared a post on Instagram: "New one on test. CSX82051 SAR Version #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation #aviationphotography #sar #aviationlovers #elicottero...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplace2land_aviation on Instagram: "Wearing longer exhaust nozzles. CSX82057 c/n 49087 LILN 09th June 2022 Egypt AF #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #av
> 
> 
> aplace2land_aviation shared a post on Instagram: "Wearing longer exhaust nozzles. CSX82057 c/n 49087 LILN 09th June 2022 Egypt AF #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aplace2land_aviation on Instagram: "New one on test. CSX82057 #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation #aviationphotography #egyptshots #
> 
> 
> aplace2land_aviation shared a post on Instagram: "New one on test. CSX82057 #aw189 #agustawestland #aw149 #leonardohelicopters #egypt #airforce #helicopter #helicopterpilot #helicopterlife #flight #avgeek #aviation #igaviation #aviationphotography #egyptshots #aviationlovers #elicottero...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 852966
> 
> 
> There is a difference in the engine


intresting


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533488728450154497
Fun Fact : His father was an air defense soldier/officer during October War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> It's way too premature to make calculations on all those items. If you're interested in them then that's fine. But they're beside the point I'm discussing which is strictly the 3 billion euro number for the EFTs.
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Deal or Deal of the Century is all fine and dandy. We've all been following the details since it was first announced. For me, there's no need to speculate on any of the other numbers since we really don't have any accurate sources to go by. And why the helicopters were added into the mix is beyond me. As far as all the information out there, the 23 AWs ordered were a separate deal and not part of the mega deal. All this only complicates what I'm trying to figure out which is what is the final cost of each EFT based on the 3 billion euro number. Simple.


I'm talking about the AW149 deal separate from the first contract 32


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> 4 Exocet,6 MICA...that will be a nightmare for the Turks in addition to the Bergamini frigates.



so funny

even 10 Turkish OPV armed with 8 x ATMACA anti ship Missiles and 8 x HISAR Air Defense Missiles

and Turkish Navy 16 Frigates has more SAMs than Egyptian+Hellenic Navies combined

pathetic FREMM Frigate armed with 16x SAMs





Gomig-21 said:


> looool.  Watch out or else we'll start getting those full pages of copy/paste list of all the paper projects and how great they are and how pathetic everyone else is lmfao. You know who/what I'm talking about!



another daydreamer dreaming about pathetic Egyptian Navy

even 250+ Turkish UCAVs are enough for Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined

Turks have no paper project
Turks have its own great Naval industry ...... 

weak and dependent Egypt who can not produce even anti-ship missile


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> so funny
> 
> even 10 Turkish OPV armed with 8 x ATMACA anti ship Missiles and 8 x HISAR Air Defense Missiles
> 
> and Turkish Navy 16 Frigates has more SAMs than Egyptian+Hellenic Navies combined
> 
> pathetic FREMM Frigate armed with 16x SAMs


Oh no! Only 8 HISAR? Pathetic. Pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Oh no! Only 8 HISAR? Pathetic. Pathetic.



İts OPV , not Frigate
still armed with 8x SAMs and 8x Anti-Ship Missiles


but You said 4 Exocet,*6 MICA.*..that will be a nightmare for the Turks .. lol

btw Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigate armed with only 16x SAMs ... so pathetic


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> İts OPV , not Frigate
> still armed with 8x SAMs and 8x Anti-Ship Missiles
> 
> 
> but You said 4 Exocet,*6 MICA.*..that will be a nightmare for the Turks .. lol
> 
> btw Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigate armed with only 16x SAMs ... so pathetic


So pathetic! Just 8xHisar. Turkiye not real superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> So pathetic! Just 8xHisar. Turkiye not real superpower.



So great! just 6x MICA .. Egypt is real superpower ... so funny


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Oh no! Only 8 HISAR? Pathetic. Pathetic.





Foinikas said:


> So pathetic! Just 8xHisar. Turkiye not real superpower.


What is he saying because I "blocked" him


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> What is he saying because I "blocked" him


He said Turkish OPV will have 8xHisar and the usual phrase he's said about 1,000 times already,that Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Greece+Egypt combined. 

Because,as you know Ghostkiller,naval battles are won by SAM  Just like in the Falklands,remember? Where the British had more SAM,but still had ships sunk and damaged by Exocets.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> He said Turkish OPV will have 8xHisar and the usual phrase he's said about 1,000 times already,that Turkish Navy has more SAMs than Greece+Egypt combined.
> 
> Because,as you know Ghostkiller,naval battles are won by SAM  Just like in the Falklands,remember? Where the British had more SAM,but still had ships sunk and damaged by Exocets.


Just ignore him like i ignored him hahaha.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas Did the hellenic air force start to receive the Rafales or no?


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> So great! just 6x MICA .. Egypt is real superpower ... so funny


Looks like you want to compare a lot so it's okay
I have Egypt
3 frame
3×16 ester 30/15
3 x 8 auto matte and exost
And also 6 miko
6 x 32 mega ng
6×12 Exost
4 jund
4*16 mica and soon ng
4*8 Exost
This is in contrast to other missile launchers, bery parts and Knox
Capts 4
Capts 2


----------



## Hydration

I dont really care about turkish greek bullshit keep it to Egypt


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> So great! just 6x MICA .. Egypt is real superpower ... so funny


The nightmare is coming Do you know what happened in the previous😂

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535257979842437120

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas Did the hellenic air force start to receive the Rafales or no?


Yes,we already got the first 6 Rafale








Hydration said:


> I dont really care about turkish greek bullshit keep it to Egypt


Hadha howa 3la Misr w Torkiya liana MMM-E is mocking your Navy again.


----------



## Hydration

Foinikas said:


> Yes,we already got the first 6 Rafale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadha howa 3la Misr w Torkiya liana MMM-E is mocking your Navy again.


i simply do not care. he can keep doing it proves to you hes jealous


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Yes,we already got the first 6 Rafale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadha howa 3la Misr w Torkiya liana MMM-E is mocking your Navy again.


Don't pay attention to dogs barking
Kamal Rice watched it twice for their stupidity
Once a Greek and once an Egyptian in the maneuvers that bring us together
Give him pictures of meteors and he will go to the monkey to cry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

joker87 said:


> Give him pictures of meteors and he will go to the monkey to cry



144+48 S400 Air Defense Missiles to make poor monkeys to cry


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> 144+48 S400 Air Defense Missiles to make poor monkeys to cry


Don't go too far, flies are also easy to catch with minimal things
This s400 will soon become idle. If the situation continues, you will lose a lot🤫


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx6xelNEoXLIUY8EVTLjXOjQ0y164-nMLn



Trans :
New evidence of the ingenuity and efficiency of the Egyptian negotiator
More than once, Egypt refused to contract for the European NH-90 helicopter, with its general purpose and anti-submarine ASW versions.
And it contracted for Italian AW-149 general purpose helicopters instead of the NH-90 helicopter, as the French La Tribune previously reported that Egypt informed Paris that it preferred the Italian helicopter over the NH-90 helicopter.
Egypt does not have the luxury to buy a weapon and after a while it appears that this weapon suffers from defects or defects
We have human competencies who can inspect the weapons well and know the suitability of the weapon to the nature of work in Egypt and the efficiency of its technical and technical systems
We do not have the luxury of money and time to contract a defective weapon

European helicopter NH-90 So far, Australia and Norway have canceled the contract of the helicopter and discovered many problems with it, especially the engine
The Norwegian Minister of Defense stated that the helicopter is not operating as it should and suffers from many technical problems
The helicopter is manufactured by many European countries
While in another context, Qatar has contracted 28 of these helicopters for a while, the general purpose version and the anti-submarine version.


----------



## sami_1

MMM-E said:


> 144+48 S400 Air Defense Missiles to make poor monkeys to cry










They always bring teenagers and ignorant people from the Turks to show fake Turkish supremacy in video games, but the wars in which men fight, Turkey is collapsing militarily

America refused to supply 40 F-16s to Turkey, refused to sell the F-15 and F-35s, and refused to upgrade the Turkish F-16 fighters to the F-16V level, meaning leaving the Turkish Air Force to die quietly.

So the Turks only hope they have is to upgrade 35 F-16 block 30 aircraft with local upgrade to extend their life and try to integrate a Turkish AESA radar

On the ground in Egypt
In the process of completing the delivery of 54 Rafale
In the final stage of purchasing 24 EFT TRANCH 4 aircraft

Next to 30 Sukhoi 35 aircraft


And the production of more than one cruise missile in cooperation with several countries to provide a complete sinking of Turkish military installations

The Turks are gradually collapsing economically and militarily. The dreams of the Turks about an illusory superiority in drones are being destroyed by reality.




Simply, no matter how much drones Turkey possesses, Egypt has a larger stockpile than Turkey

When Egypt contracts on any armament systems, it takes into account the potential Turkish enemy. These weapons came to deter Turkey, that is, they are basically superior to the levels of Turkish armaments and the Turkish national production. To clarify the matter simply, Egypt, for example, on the Egyptian Brigamini and Miko-200 frigates, the capabilities of electronic warfare, depth warfare and countermeasures Submarines have been superior to Turkish technological levels by years, so the Turks, their dependence on large numbers of old weapons, will be their situation, like Ukraine, which possessed an outdated air force and air defense that was crushed
The modest Turkish frigates of the technological level cannot be compared to the Egyptian frigates, and the same is true of the corvettes.
Are Turkish air defense systems compared, for example, such as Hisar
With IRIST-SLM/SLX systems, there is a technical difference in years over the Turks
Even the Egyptian S-300V4 systems were upgraded again with local upgrade and with other countries
The naivety of having more launchers for HISAR short-range missiles on some units
Ignore that Egypt is aiming for a quantitative and qualitative superiority of any country that has a larger number of ships that spreads launchers on a larger number of ships
Back to the facts
Is it being compared?
Rafal & EURFIGHTER TRANCH 4
With 30 Turkish F-16 BLOCK planes
ÖZGÜR or even the F-16 Common Configuration Implementation Program (CCIP)
Technically lagging behind the fighters 4++
Egypt is currently working on providing AESA radars to MIG-29M and SU-35 fighters
Simply put, the Egyptian Air Force is 10 years better than the Turkish Air Force
Turkish dreams of MİUS planes will face the nightmare of WJ-700/CH-6/CH-7
The inability of the Turks to obtain fighters made them depend on the Russian drones. To date, 1,100 Ukrainian drones have been shot down.
Simply put, the Turks' reliance on drones ignores the presence of a powerful air defense weapon
The Egyptian Air Defense Force relies on 8 S-300V4 batteries, and the ANTAY-4000 may have been contracted without announcing, as Egypt rejected the S-400 export versions, which have mediocre performance, less developed and more reliable than the S-300V4 systems.
Egypt got 23 IRIST-SLS/SLM/SLX batteries
Egypt upgrade SKYGUARD AMOUN BLOCK III . systems
Egypt got HQ-17AE batteries
The only agent announced by the Russians about BUK-M3 is Egypt





In addition to BUK/TOR-2M systems, even SAM-6 systems, you are ignorant of Egypt's military capabilities. Egypt has 300 air defense missile batteries.
The matter is not a naive comparison with 8 Turkish missile launchers or corvettes. Simply Egypt is under the local CC60 corvette. The actual numbers will be 24 corvettes because it was developed and built locally with German support to reduce wear because Egypt has 40 FAST missile Boat wants to replace at least 24 of them. Egypt will only keep the Ambassador Corvette, as for the rest of the types Replaced with models such as CC-60 and perhaps Flag 3, Egypt will maintain 24 light corvettes, in addition to studying the French offer to produce 10 additional GOWIND-2500 corvettes in Egypt.

An Italian will provide Egypt with 4 additional FREMM Pergamini frigates for Egypt, because Egypt informed the Italians that the German alternative to contracting MEKO-300 will be for the Italian frigates, so the Italians are in competition with the Germans, and the Turkish technical level cannot be compared with German, French and Italian frigates. Turkish questionable performance as it is a Turkish risk even to rely on it because it was not actually tested
Egypt implements a series of multiple international exercises annually, amounting to 40 international training. Why raise the readiness and efficiency of the Egyptian army to the level of Turkish and Iranian threats
Greece itself has contracted the F-35 and Rafale and is upgrading 83 F-16V
For 35 ÖZGÜR planes and 217 F CCIP-

While Turkey is craving for spare parts for the F-4E 2020 for the scrap Turkish Air Force





The delusions of the Turks with the S-400 km systems Turkey has 4 batteries The story of the other Turkish air defense systems is either very short range 10-25 km or plans and not batteries. The abyss of video games still add a fake ability to Turkey and the story of the future will be more black. Simply you have to learn how to provide capabilities Real weapons, not Turkey's illusions

Because Turkey will encounter cruise missile systems on the 54 Rafale, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon, 80 Sukhoi 35 and MiG-29





What is the value of Turkey’s 4 S-400 batteries in front of the Air Force, 400 fighters, of whom 160 are 4++? Turkey cannot mobilize fighters in large numbers for technical reasons. The Turkish Air Force has 235 F-16 fighters, 20 F-4 2020 fighters, ie 255, which will face 400 Egyptian fighters.
The Turks, how many HISAR batteries, will have 30 batteries and 4 S-400 batteries, along with about 16 Hawk batteries, unlike what Egypt destroyed in Libya, the Egyptian Air Defense Force 300 batteries
Until confronting the drones, Egypt is upgrading a number of specialized air defense systems against it with France, China and Germany. Egypt is targeting 1,000 laser and missile artillery platforms to counter drone attacks. Loitering Munitions and Low Level Swarms





The Turks think that their money for NATO in exchange for agreeing to Sweden and Finland to join NATO, condoning a massive attack on Libyan oil wells, will not be without a price in the blood of the Turks.

Egypt is preparing for Turkey a surprise mistake in the attack on the Libyan oil crescent and the operations of mobilizing Turkish weapons in Libya. It will not allow the return of a live Turkish soldier or the return of Turkish frigates from the Libyan coast. We are waiting for the Turkish move to annihilate the Turkish navy, which will try to reach the Turkish coasts. In return for ignoring the Turkish intervention in the Libyan oil areas, any Turkish forces will find themselves in a process of extermination that reminds the Turks of their previous defeats in Konya. We are fully prepared for any Turkish adventure, as it is an opportunity for Egypt to break Turkey for many years to come.

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 853038
> 
> 
> 
> They always bring teenagers and ignorant people from the Turks to show fake Turkish supremacy in video games, but the wars in which men fight, Turkey is collapsing militarily
> 
> America refused to supply 40 F-16s to Turkey, refused to sell the F-15 and F-35s, and refused to develop the Turkish F-16 fighters to the F-16V level, meaning leaving the Turkish Air Force to die quietly.
> 
> So the Turks only hope they have is to upgrade 35 F-16 block 30 aircraft with local development to extend their life and try to integrate a Turkish AESA radar
> 
> On the ground in Egypt
> In the process of completing the delivery of 54 Rafale
> In the final stage of purchasing 24 EFT TRANCH 4 aircraft
> 
> Next to 30 Sukhoi 35 aircraft
> 
> 
> And the production of more than one cruise missile in cooperation with several countries to provide a complete sinking of Turkish military installations
> 
> The Turks are gradually collapsing economically and militarily. The dreams of the Turks about an illusory superiority in drones are being destroyed by reality.
> View attachment 853039
> 
> Simply, no matter how much drones Turkey possesses, Egypt has a larger stockpile than Turkey
> 
> When Egypt contracts on any armament systems, it takes into account the potential Turkish enemy. These weapons came to deter Turkey, that is, they are basically superior to the levels of Turkish armaments and the Turkish national production. To clarify the matter simply, Egypt, for example, on the Egyptian Brigamini and Miko-200 frigates, the capabilities of electronic warfare, depth warfare and countermeasures Submarines have been superior to Turkish technological levels by years, so the Turks, their dependence on large numbers of old weapons, will be their situation, like Ukraine, which possessed an outdated air force and air defense that was crushed
> The modest Turkish frigates of the technological level cannot be compared to the Egyptian frigates, and the same is true of the corvettes.
> Are Turkish air defense systems compared, for example, such as Hisar
> With IRIST-SLM/SLX systems, there is a technical difference in years over the Turks
> Even the Egyptian S-300V4 systems were developed again with local developments and with other countries
> The naivety of having more launchers for HISAR short-range missiles on some units
> Ignore that Egypt is aiming for a quantitative and qualitative superiority of any country that has a larger number of ships that spreads launchers on a larger number of ships
> Back to the facts
> Is it being compared?
> Rafal & EURFIGHTER TRANCH 4
> With 30 Turkish F-16 BLOCK planes
> ÖZGÜR or even the F-16 Common Configuration Implementation Program (CCIP)
> Technically lagging behind the fighters 4++
> Egypt is currently working on providing AESA radars to MIG-29M and SU-35 fighters
> Simply put, the Egyptian Air Force is 10 years better than the Turkish Air Force
> Turkish dreams of MİUS planes will face the nightmare of WJ-700/CH-6/CH-7
> The inability of the Turks to obtain fighters made them depend on the Russian drones. To date, 1,100 Ukrainian drones have been shot down.
> Simply put, the Turks' reliance on drones ignores the presence of a powerful air defense weapon
> The Egyptian Air Defense Force relies on 8 S-300V4 batteries, and the ANTAY-4000 may have been contracted without announcing, as Egypt rejected the S-400 export versions, which have mediocre performance, less developed and more reliable than the S-300V4 systems.
> Egypt got 23 IRIST-SLS/SLM/SLX batteries
> Egypt develops SKYGUARD AMOUN BLOCK III . systems
> Egypt got HQ-17AE batteries
> The only agent announced by the Russians about BUK-M3 is Egypt
> View attachment 853040
> 
> 
> In addition to BUK/TOR-2M systems, even SAM-6 systems, you are ignorant of Egypt's military capabilities. Egypt has 300 air defense missile batteries.
> The matter is not a naive comparison with 8 Turkish missile launchers or corvettes. Simply Egypt is under the local CC60 corvette. The actual numbers will be 24 corvettes because it was developed locally with German support to reduce wear because Egypt has 40 FAST missile Boat wants to replace at least 24 of them. Egypt will only keep the Ambassador Corvette, as for the rest of the types Replaced with models such as CC-60 and perhaps Flag 3, Egypt will maintain 24 light corvettes, in addition to studying the French offer to produce 10 additional GOWIND-2500 corvettes in Egypt.
> 
> An Italian will provide Egypt with 4 additional FREMM Pergamini frigates for Egypt, because Egypt informed the Italians that the German alternative to contracting MEKO-300 will be for the Italian frigates, so the Italians are in competition with the Germans, and the Turkish technical level cannot be compared with German, French and Italian frigates. Turkish questionable performance as it is a Turkish risk even to rely on it because it was not actually tested
> Egypt implements a series of multiple international exercises annually, amounting to 40 international training. Why raise the readiness and efficiency of the Egyptian army to the level of Turkish and Iranian threats
> Greece itself has contracted the F-35 and Rafale and is developing 83 F-16V
> For 35 ÖZGÜR planes and 217 F CCIP-
> 
> While Turkey is craving for spare parts for the F-4E 2020 for the scrap Turkish Air Force
> View attachment 853041
> 
> 
> The delusions of the Turks with the S-400 km systems Turkey has 4 batteries The story of the other Turkish air defense systems is either very short range 10-25 km or plans and not batteries. The abyss of video games still add a fake ability to Turkey and the story of the future will be more black. Simply you have to learn how to provide capabilities Real weapons, not Turkey's illusions
> 
> Because Turkey will encounter cruise missile systems on the 54 Rafale, 24 Eurofighter Typhoon, 80 Sukhoi 35 and MiG-29
> 
> View attachment 853043
> 
> What is the value of Turkey’s 4 S-400 batteries in front of the Air Force, 400 fighters, of whom 160 are 4++? Turkey cannot mobilize fighters in large numbers for technical reasons. The Turkish Air Force has 235 F-16 fighters, 20 F-4 2020 fighters, ie 255, which will face 400 Egyptian fighters.
> The Turks, how many HISAR batteries, will have 30 batteries and 4 S-400 batteries, along with about 16 Hawk batteries, unlike what Egypt destroyed in Libya, the Egyptian Air Defense Force 300 batteries
> Until confronting the drones, Egypt is developing a number of specialized air defense systems against it with France, China and Germany. Egypt is targeting 1,000 laser and missile artillery platforms to counter drone attacks. Loitering Munitions and Low Level Swarms
> View attachment 853044
> 
> 
> The Turks think that their money for NATO in exchange for agreeing to Sweden and Finland to join NATO, condoning a massive attack on Libyan oil wells, will not be without a price in the blood of the Turks.
> 
> Egypt is preparing for Turkey a surprise mistake in the attack on the Libyan oil crescent and the operations of mobilizing Turkish weapons in Libya. It will not allow the return of a live Turkish soldier or the return of Turkish frigates from the Libyan coast. We are waiting for the Turkish move to annihilate the Turkish navy, which will try to reach the Turkish coasts. In return for ignoring the Turkish intervention in the Libyan oil areas, any Turkish forces will find themselves in a process of extermination that reminds the Turks of their previous defeats in Konya. We are fully prepared for any Turkish adventure, as it is an opportunity for Egypt to break Turkey for many years to come.
> View attachment 853047


Just calm down and ignore him. The thread will be ruined.


sami_1 said:


> Egypt got HQ-17AE batteries


where is the source?


sami_1 said:


> Until confronting the drones, Egypt is developing a number of specialized air defense systems against it with France, China and Germany. Egypt is targeting 1,000 laser and missile artillery platforms to counter drone attacks. Loitering Munitions and Low Level Swarms


Source?


sami_1 said:


> Egypt is preparing for Turkey a surprise mistake in the attack on the Libyan oil crescent and the operations of mobilizing Turkish weapons in Libya. It will not allow the return of a live Turkish soldier or the return of Turkish frigates from the Libyan coast. We are waiting for the Turkish move to annihilate the Turkish navy, which will try to reach the Turkish coasts. In return for ignoring the Turkish intervention in the Libyan oil areas, any Turkish forces will find themselves in a process of extermination that reminds the Turks of their previous defeats in Konya. We are fully prepared for any Turkish adventure, as it is an opportunity for Egypt to break Turkey for many years to come.


And there will be no war with Turkey in Libya. It is in the past.


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> The Turkish Air Force has 235 F-16 fighters, 20 F-4 2020 fighters, ie 255, which will face 400 Egyptian fighters.



pathetic day dreamers

first go and buy BVR and Cruise Missiles for your F-16s ... but USA never give BVR and Cruise Missiles to Egypt and backward Egypt can not develop even Cruise Missile and BVR

even Rafales are without BVR and Cruise Missiles
and MIG-29M2 are full of shiit

Egypt is full of joke ... nothing else

Nobody can enter Turkish EEZ .....




sami_1 said:


> So the Turks only hope they have is to upgrade 35 F-16 block 30 aircraft with local development to extend their life and try to integrate a Turkish AESA radar



or to produce KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet to kick old Rafale , MIG-29M2 , SU-35 etc in BVR Combat





Keep buying old technologies backward Egypt ....... Turkiye has its own defense Industry to kick all backward countries in the region

TOPIC IS OVER

İf you want to learn what about the Turkish power , then visit my threads




Ghostkiller said:


> Source?



Source : his arse

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sami_1

Egypt has had a special strategy in developing short-range air defense systems since 1975. It was decided to rely on Western short-range systems mainly to protect fixed Egyptian installations.
In the seventies and eighties, 24 Skyguard Ammon batteries and 10 batteries were relied upon for the Egyptian Navy.
24 American Chaparral batteries, quadruple launcher ( 144 launcher)
16 Crotal battery and after the update and development, 




Egypt will add 23 IRIST-SLS/SLM/SLX batteries
10 HQ-17AE battery




Develop short and medium term local systems
16 TOR-2E/M . batteries
12 avenger batteries
8 Chinese FB-6A battery parallel to the American Avenger systems
2000+ Stinger Missile
2000+ SA-18/24 Verba . missile




2500+ Black Hyenad, an Egyptian upgrade Sterla-2M upgraded to counter UAVs and aerial munitions
Egypt is simply constantly developing its capabilities, which cannot be compared to a country targeting 30 unreliable short-range missile batteries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

__





HQ-17 – Missile Defense Advocacy Alliance







missiledefenseadvocacy.org







MMM-E said:


> pathetic day dreamers
> 
> first go and buy BVR and Cruise Missiles for your F-16s ... but USA never give BVR and Cruise Missiles to Egypt and backward Egypt can not develop even Cruise Missile and BVR
> 
> even Rafales are without BVR and Cruise Missiles
> and MIG-29M2 are full of shiit
> 
> Egypt is full of joke ... nothing else
> 
> Nobody can enter Turkish EEZ .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or to produce KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet to kick old Rafale , MIG-29M2 , SU-35 etc in BVR Combat
> View attachment 853052
> 
> 
> Keep buying old technologies backward Egypt ....... Turkiye has its own defense Industry to kick all backward countries in the region
> 
> TOPIC IS OVER
> 
> İf you want to learn what about the Turkish power , then visit my threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : his arse


A dilapidated Turkish air force relies on a drone. Turkey was only able to obtain 14 abandoned Ukrainian engines for its development before the Ukrainian factory was destroyed.
We still invite you to go to Libya to see what your situation will be

Is the Egyptian Air Force being compared to this Turkish junk? We are dealing with children. Indeed, the discussion is over. Choose us from arguing with children

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> So pathetic! Just 8xHisar. Turkiye not real superpower.



I told you, the paper tiger was going to show up with his copy pastes of all the turko BS paper projects looool. Like clockwork. I wish the bass I fish for in the harbor were that easy to lure. 

BTW, the GREAT Hellenic Navy and the Egyptian Navy getting ready to start Medusa 12. We'll only get better at patrolling the ENTIRE Mediterranean Sea and own it, from Lebanon and Israel to North Cyprus all the way to the Strait of Gibraltar! 








sami_1 said:


> They always bring teenagers and ignorant people from the Turks to show fake Turkish supremacy in video games



That's what I said, if it's not a plywood mockup for internal consumption (since it can't fool anyone else loool), then it's just wet paper dreams and video games like you said.



sami_1 said:


> When Egypt contracts on any armament systems, it takes into account the potential Turkish enemy.



Isn't it funny how you'll often get some goofball who comes on one of these threads and says "why is Egypt buying all these weapons, who are they going to fight?! They have no enemies?" when in reality, most of them know exactly what is going on.



sami_1 said:


> To clarify the matter simply, Egypt, for example, on the Egyptian Brigamini and Miko-200 frigates, the capabilities of electronic warfare, depth warfare and countermeasures Submarines have been superior to Turkish technological levels by years,



And as if the 16 cells on the FREMM Aquitaine is any indication of the 32 on the Berghamini and MEKOs and as if that's what wins a battle anyway lol. They're water surface to air missiles, in other words, defensive missiles loool.



Ghostkiller said:


> Just calm down and ignore him. The thread will be ruined.



Why? He's calm, just telling it like it is and there wasn't any insults in there at all. He has the right to post how he feels just like you and me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> pathetic day dreamers
> 
> first go and buy BVR and Cruise Missiles for your F-16s ... but USA never give BVR and Cruise Missiles to Egypt and backward Egypt can not develop even Cruise Missile and BVR
> 
> even Rafales are without BVR and Cruise Missiles
> and MIG-29M2 are full of shiit
> 
> Egypt is full of joke ... nothing else
> 
> Nobody can enter Turkish EEZ .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or to produce KIZILELMA unmanned stealth Fighter Jet to kick old Rafale , MIG-29M2 , SU-35 etc in BVR Combat
> View attachment 853052
> 
> 
> Keep buying old technologies backward Egypt ....... Turkiye has its own defense Industry to kick all backward countries in the region
> 
> TOPIC IS OVER
> 
> İf you want to learn what about the Turkish power , then visit my threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source : his arse


You talk a lot and your information is misleading
Egypt will soon have moths and meteorites
After entering the new Rafale deal and developing the first deal
And with the signing of the Typhoon contract, we will get a variety of missiles
MiG and Su-35 are old fighters, why the monkey is panting after them
Air defense, your field was protected by NATO forces, and when you withdrew from the country of the Patriots, your *** was stripped
Most of your pilots are in prison
The Turkish navy was insulted more than once and captain Kemal Reis would have come in Shawwal under our feet at Medusa 10 had he not run away like a mouse in front of the Egyptian Beri














إحتكاك مباشر بين فرقاطة مصرية وأخرى تركية في البحر المتوسط - أخبار الدفاع العربي


إحتكاك مباشر بين فرقاطة مصرية وأخرى تركية في البحر المتوسط..وقع احتكاك بين فرقاطة مصرية وأخرى تركية خلال مناورات "ميدوزا 10"، وكشفت تفاص



defense-arab.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> A dilapidated Turkish air force relies on a drone. Turkey was only able to obtain 14 abandoned Ukrainian engines for its development before the Ukrainian factory was destroyed.
> We still invite you to go to Libya to see what your situation will be



its not Drone you ignorant guys

its unmanned stealth Figter Jet ... backward Egypt can buy only old technologies 
*Turkish TEI TF-6000 Turbofan Engine at the prototype stage after 2 years of design work*

TF-6000 Turbofan Engine to use by supersonic UCAVs







Turkish UCAVs kicked daydreamer losers in Syria,Karabakh and Libya

now Turkish unmanned stealth Figter Jet to kick daydreamers


*thanks to great Turkish defense Industry*


----------



## joker88

فيديو يكشف تفاصيل مطاردة البحرية المصرية فرقاطة تركية اقتحمت تدريبات ميدوزا


نشرت وسائل إعلام يونانية، مقطع فيديو لمحاولة فرقاطة تركية دخول منطقة تدريبات «ميدوزا- 10»، المشتركة بين مصر واليونان وقبرص وفرنسا والإمارات، في البحر المتوسط، داخل المجال البحري المصري، ورفضت الانصياع لطلب مغادرة المنطقة.



www.turkeynow.news


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> Most of your pilots are in prison



This is true! Their president who fell off a donkey remember that? How is it possible for a donkey to ride a donkey?!?! That doesn't work even the animal knew something was terribly wrong! lmao.






I think he hurt his brain really bad when he fell because right after that, he started becoming super paranoid and making the worst decisions anyone in his position could ever make! First he goes out -- as a NATO member -- and buys Russian S-400 LOLOL! He didn't think that was going to ruin things a little bit? It got them kicked out of the F-35 deal lool stupidest decision EVER! Then he gets all paranoid that his own F-16 pilots were going to kill him so he puts the majority of them in jail! They're lucky the Greeks didn't pounce on them and wipe the Agean Sea clean of any turkish aircraft or military.



joker87 said:


> فيديو يكشف تفاصيل مطاردة البحرية المصرية فرقاطة تركية اقتحمت تدريبات ميدوزا
> 
> 
> نشرت وسائل إعلام يونانية، مقطع فيديو لمحاولة فرقاطة تركية دخول منطقة تدريبات «ميدوزا- 10»، المشتركة بين مصر واليونان وقبرص وفرنسا والإمارات، في البحر المتوسط، داخل المجال البحري المصري، ورفضت الانصياع لطلب مغادرة المنطقة.
> 
> 
> 
> www.turkeynow.news


Tikanis Kalla Afgharisto Parakalo.


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> its not Drone you ignorant guys
> 
> its unmanned stealth Figter Jet ... backward Egypt can buy only old technologies
> *Turkish TEI TF-6000 Turbofan Engine at the prototype stage after 2 years of design work*
> 
> TF-6000 Turbofan Engine to use by supersonic UCAVs
> View attachment 853065
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish UCAVs kicked daydreamer losers in Syria,Karabakh and Libya
> 
> now Turkish unmanned stealth Figter Jet to kick daydreamers
> 
> 
> *thanks to great Turkish defense Industry*














If you get hit, hit it and don't care if he opens his mouth, I will attach the last card


----------



## MMM-E

joker87 said:


> Air defense, your field was protected by NATO forces, and when you withdrew from the country of the Patriots, your *** was stripped



Turkiye paid $250 million for PATRIOT annually to be stayed in Turkiye

and Turkiye bought superior S400 Air Defense Systems 
( 144+48 missiles to turn Rafales into crap of metal ) 

also Turkiye has developed its own HISAR Air Defense Systems and now in service
150 km SIPER Air Defense System enter service in 2023

Turkiye is real worldwide military power .... backward Egypt can not develop even MANPAD













joker87 said:


> Most of your pilots are in prison



This is not 2016 , This is 2022
Turkiye has enough pilot and experienced pilots returned to the Turkish Airforce from Turkish Airlines


----------



## joker88

When he was biting his fingers, Egypt was running Teledyne Scrap from the eighties of the last century



MMM-E said:


> Turkiye paid $250 million for PATRIOT annually to be stayed in Turkiye
> 
> and Turkiye bought superior S400 Air Defense Systems
> ( 144+48 missiles to turn Rafales into crap of metal )
> 
> also Turkiye has developed its own HISAR Air Defense Systems and now in service
> 150 km SIPER Air Defense System enter service in 2023
> 
> Turkiye is real worldwide military power .... backward Egypt can not develop even MANPAD
> View attachment 853070
> 
> View attachment 853069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not 2016 , This is 2022
> Turkiye has enough pilot and experienced pilots returned to the Turkish Airforce from Turkish Airlines


After Russia laughed at you for buying S400 systems and you were expelled from the F35 project, and now you cry for France to get the Samp T project

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, the GREAT Hellenic Navy and the Egyptian Navy getting ready to start Medusa 12. We'll only get better at patrolling the ENTIRE Mediterranean Sea and own it, from Lebanon and Israel to North Cyprus all the way to the Strait of Gibraltar!


God willing! 

Egypt already has a fleet able to patrol the Mediterranean!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

joker87 said:


> The Turkish navy was insulted more than once and captain Kemal Reis would have come in Shawwal under our feet at Medusa 10 had he not run away like a mouse in front of the Egyptian Beri




try enter to Turkish EEZ then see what will happen with weak and outdated Egyptian and Hellenic Navies

13 pathetic Greek Frigates armed with only 16x SAMs
pathetic Egyptian FREMM armed with only 16x SAMs

superior Turkish Navy 16 Frigates armed with 672 SAMs ( more than Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined )

even 250+ Turkish UCAVs are enough for pathetic Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined 

and 250 km Turkish ATMACA land based anti-ship Missiles to turn Hellenic+Egyptian Navies into crap of metal


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkiye is real worldwide military power .... backward Egypt can not develop even MANPAD


Ok,why aren't you in Vienna yet?


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> This is not 2016 , This is 2022
> Turkiye has enough pilot and experienced pilots returned to the Turkish Airforce from Turkish Airlines





MMM-E said:


> try enter to Turkish EEZ then see what will happen with weak and outdated Egyptian and Hellenic Navies
> 
> 13 pathetic Greek Frigates armed with only 16x SAMs
> pathetic Egyptian FREMM armed with only 16x SAMs
> 
> superior Turkish Navy 16 Frigates armed with 672 SAMs ( more than Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined )
> 
> even 250+ Turkish UCAVs are enough for pathetic Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined
> 
> and 250 km Turkish ATMACA land based anti-ship Missiles to turn Hellenic+Egyptian Navies into crap of metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 853073
> 
> View attachment 853074


Soon Brahmos will be made in Egypt
Before you go you will be fucked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> its not Drone you ignorant guys
> 
> its unmanned stealth Figter Jet ... backward Egypt can buy only old technologies
> *Turkish TEI TF-6000 Turbofan Engine at the prototype stage after 2 years of design work*
> 
> TF-6000 Turbofan Engine to use by supersonic UCAVs
> View attachment 853065
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish UCAVs kicked daydreamer losers in Syria,Karabakh and Libya
> 
> now Turkish unmanned stealth Figter Jet to kick daydreamers
> 
> 
> *thanks to great Turkish defense Industry*


You know,you've spammed the same stuff so many times in a day,we're all tired of your constant spamming.

@waz he won't stop. He has been repeating the same sentences endlessly. It's like brain-washing.


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> try enter to Turkish EEZ then see what will happen with weak and outdated Egyptian and Hellenic Navies
> 
> 13 pathetic Greek Frigates armed with only 16x SAMs
> pathetic Egyptian FREMM armed with only 16x SAMs
> 
> superior Turkish Navy 16 Frigates armed with 672 SAMs ( more than Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined )
> 
> even 250+ Turkish UCAVs are enough for pathetic Hellenic+Egyptian Navies combined
> 
> and 250 km Turkish ATMACA land based anti-ship Missiles to turn Hellenic+Egyptian Navies into crap of metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 853073
> 
> View attachment 853074


*You didn't learn when you were confronted in international waters, you ran away like a cowardly mouse
And if you have anyone in the Turkish Navy
I ask him what did the Egyptian sea wolves do to you when he had a confrontation with the Egyptian navy, and I bet he would not answer you because the information is confidential.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

joker87 said:


> After Russia laughed at you for buying S400 systems and you were expelled from the F35 project, and now you cry for France to get the Samp T project



only in your lies

this is not 2017 , this is 2022

Turkiye has developed 150km SIPER Air Defense System to enter servise in 2023
we dont need SAMP-T anymore















600 km Aselsan EIRS Radar for SIPER AD System






Turkiye joined to big club ..... USA-Russia,China,İsrael,France-İtaly and Turkiye

KORKUT 35mm SPAAG
SUNGUR MANPADS
HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
HISAR-O medium Air Defense System
SIPER high Air Defense System

also HISAR-RF


----------



## joker88

For those who do not know Egyptian sea wolves, please review Hillary Clinton's memoirs, as I mentioned it in detail


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> You know,you've spammed the same stuff so many times in a day,we're all tired of your constant spamming.
> 
> @waz he won't stop. He has been repeating the same sentences endlessly. It's like brain-washing.


That's why we must ignore him. We are ruining the thread. He is just parrot repeating the same thing



joker87 said:


> For those who do not know Egyptian sea wolves, please review Hillary Clinton's memoirs, as I mentioned it in detail


Where is it?


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> only in your lies
> 
> this is not 2017 , this is 2022
> 
> Turkiye has developed 150km SIPER Air Defense System to enter servise in 2023
> we dont need SAMP-T anymore
> 
> 
> View attachment 853078
> 
> View attachment 853079
> 
> View attachment 853080
> 
> 
> 600 km Aselsan EIRS Radar for SIPER AD System
> View attachment 853077
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye joined to big club ..... USA-Russia,China,İsrael,France-İtaly and Turkiye
> 
> KORKUT 35mm SPAAG
> SUNGUR MANPADS
> HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
> HISAR-O medium Air Defense System
> SIPER high Air Defense System
> 
> also HISAR-RF


Send them to Al-Wattia base for testing
Just like we did before, we sent your systems
And the bodies of the leaders are there, don't you remember?😂😂😂😂😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> God willing!
> 
> Egypt already has a fleet able to patrol the Mediterranean!



MEN, getting ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> That's why we must ignore him. We are ruining the thread. He is just parrot repeating the same thing
> 
> 
> Where is it?


I know some of them but not allowed to talk about them were mentioned in Hillary Clinton's memoirs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> only in your lies
> 
> this is not 2017 , this is 2022
> 
> Turkiye has developed 150km SIPER Air Defense System to enter servise in 2023
> we dont need SAMP-T anymore
> 
> 
> View attachment 853078
> 
> View attachment 853079
> 
> View attachment 853080
> 
> 
> 600 km Aselsan EIRS Radar for SIPER AD System
> View attachment 853077
> 
> 
> 
> Turkiye joined to big club ..... USA-Russia,China,İsrael,France-İtaly and Turkiye
> 
> KORKUT 35mm SPAAG
> SUNGUR MANPADS
> HISAR-A low altitude Air Defense System
> HISAR-O medium Air Defense System
> SIPER high Air Defense System
> 
> also HISAR-RF


Can TB2 destroy Siper?


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> I know some of them but not allowed to talk about them were mentioned in Hillary Clinton's memoirs


Asdak?


----------



## MMM-E

joker87 said:


> You didn't learn when you were confronted in international waters, you ran away like a cowardly mouse



Where was pathetic Egyptian Navy when 6 Turkish Frigates were in Libya ?

We Turks kicked even your master France .. wth is backward Egypt ?


*Turkish** frigates carried out radar targeting three times, suggesting a missile strike was imminent, France's defence ministry said.*

This is an extremely aggressive act that is unacceptable by an ally against a NATO ship
French defence ministry









France blasts ‘extremely aggressive’ Turkish intervention against NATO mission targeting Libyan arms


France's defence ministry on Wednesday denounced an "extremely aggressive" intervention by Turkish frigates against a French navy vessel participating in a NATO mission in the Mediterranean. Turkey,…




www.france24.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

It is enough for him to ignore him, let him sleep safely
We don't want to have nightmares
Enough bombing Al-Wattia base and naval pursuits



MMM-E said:


> Where was pathetic Egyptian Navy when 6 Turkish Frigates were in Libya ?
> 
> We Turks kicked even your master France .. wth is backward Egypt ?
> 
> 
> *Turkish** frigates carried out radar targeting three times, suggesting a missile strike was imminent, France's defence ministry said.*
> 
> This is an extremely aggressive act that is unacceptable by an ally against a NATO ship
> French defence ministry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France blasts ‘extremely aggressive’ Turkish intervention against NATO mission targeting Libyan arms
> 
> 
> France's defence ministry on Wednesday denounced an "extremely aggressive" intervention by Turkish frigates against a French navy vessel participating in a NATO mission in the Mediterranean. Turkey,…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.france24.com


Take morphine so your heart doesn't stop


----------



## MMM-E

joker87 said:


> Soon Brahmos will be made in Egypt
> Before you go you will be fucked



keep dreaming dream is free

4 Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 32x ESSM to counter supersonic Missiles
also 2 Turkish MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32x ESSM
and 2 Turkish MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64x ESSM


regional super power Turkiye has its own 150 km TRLG-230 supersonic Missiles for swarn attack on pathetic Greek and Egyptian Frigates .... and game over

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> This is an extremely aggressive act that is unacceptable by an ally against a NATO ship
> French defence ministry


So you basically admit that you're a bad NATO ally



MMM-E said:


> keep dreaming dream is free
> 
> 4 Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 32x ESSM to counter supersonic Missiles
> also 2 Turkish MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32x ESSM
> and 2 Turkish MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64x ESSM
> 
> 
> regional super power Turkiye has its own 150 km TRLG-230 supersonic Missiles for swarn attack on pathetic Greek and Egyptian Frigates .... and game over
> View attachment 853083


I would suggest something for you to do with those missiles,but I'm trying to be polite.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> So you basically admit that you're a bad NATO ally



bad NATO ally is France who support PKK/YPG Terror organization against Turkiye

bad NATO ally is France who hidding behind NATO to stop Turkish Ships illegally

France cried like little girls in NATO and nobody cares crying France


Lion Turkiye vs Hyenas USA,France and their loser puppets Greece,Egypt,HAFTAR,FETO,PKK-YPG


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> keep dreaming dream is free
> 
> 4 Turkish GABYA class Frigates armed with 32x ESSM to counter supersonic Missiles
> also 2 Turkish MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 32x ESSM
> and 2 Turkish MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64x ESSM
> 
> 
> regional super power Turkiye has its own 150 km TRLG-230 supersonic Missiles for swarn attack on pathetic Greek and Egyptian Frigates .... and game over
> View attachment 853083







This is a modern fleet only if you have the miko
We have Miko reveal your navy pieces before you reveal us

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

joker87 said:


> View attachment 853084
> 
> This modern fleet is only made here in Egypt if you have the mico
> We have Miko reveal your navy pieces before you reveal us


Aina el quwaat at-tayarat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Aina el quwaat at-tayarat?


Asdak Quwaat el Gaweya ya Foinikas hahaha


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Aina el quwaat at-tayarat?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## MMM-E

joker87 said:


> This modern fleet is only made here in Egypt if you have the mico



modern shiit as like pathetic FREMM Frigate without EW System and armed with only 16x SAM

even Drone super power Turkiye's unmanned armed Vessels are enough to turn Egyptian Navy into crap of metal

150km CAKIR , 250 km KUZGUN-TJ missiles for Turkiye's unmanned armed Vessels


----------



## Gomig-21

Apparently the EAF had done its work very well before selecting the AW-149 and AW-189, as they had an offer to try both, the Leonardo helicopters and the NH90. After carefully studying the NH90, they realized that it wasn't conducive to operating in the hostile desert and salt sea water environment of Egypt and found many flaws in that helicopter, hence they refused it and went with the Agusta Westlands.

Come to find out, the NH90 is plagued with issues because of a super large conglomerate involved in producing the helicopter. Too many suppliers and companies involved in putting that helo together that it doesn't pass quality control or its life expectancy, 

It seems the Norwegians can only fly 700 hours a year out of the allotted 3900 it's supposed to fly and the Norwegian government has terminated its contract for the NH90 and will return all helicopters to the factory and claim a full refund! Incredible, and they're not the only operators having issues with that helo. Great job by the EAF and EN helicopter engineers who carefully researched, studied and tested the NH90 and were able to determine how defective it is.

Norwegians are not happy!








Too bad, it certainly has the looks of a robust helicopter.


----------



## Foinikas

joker87 said:


> View attachment 853085


Seriously,that is more than enough to destroy a certain enemy Air Force.


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Seriously,that is more than enough to destroy a certain enemy Air Force.



full of joke without BVR and Cruise Missiles

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> View attachment 853066
> View attachment 853067
> View attachment 853068
> 
> 
> If you get hit, hit it and don't care if he opens his mouth, I will attach the last card


is that 1st picture in sinai? That terrain looks vey familiar



Ghostkiller said:


> Asdak?


hilary clintons diary how an american task force was diverted away from the suez canal during the 2011 reveloution using mirages and mig 21s



Gomig-21 said:


> Apparently the EAF had done its work very well before selecting the AW-149 and AW-189, as they had an offer to try both, the Leonardo helicopters and the NH90. After carefully studying the NH90, they realized that it wasn't conducive to operating in the hostile desert and salt sea water environment of Egypt and found many flaws in that helicopter, hence they refused it and went with the Agusta Westlands.
> 
> Come to find out, the NH90 is plagued with issues because of a super large conglomerate involved in producing the helicopter. Too many suppliers and companies involved in putting that helo together that it doesn't pass quality control or its life expectancy,
> 
> It seems the Norwegians can only fly 700 hours a year out of the allotted 3900 it's supposed to fly and the Norwegian government has terminated its contract for the NH90 and will return all helicopters to the factory and claim a full refund! Incredible, and they're not the only operators having issues with that helo. Great job by the EAF and EN helicopter engineers who carefully researched, studied and tested the NH90 and were able to determine how defective it is.
> 
> Norwegians are not happy!
> 
> View attachment 853087
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad, it certainly has the looks of a robust helicopter.
> 
> View attachment 853090


and its overly expensive and time consuming to maintain as well


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> hilary clintons diary how an american task force was diverted away from the suez canal during the 2011 reveloution using mirages and mig 21s


No, not this time again


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> No, not this time again


2013?


----------



## Gomig-21

Who can tell me why they put boxes around the wheels like with the block 52 for example? $5 for whomever gets the right answer.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Who can tell me why they put boxes around the wheels like with the block 52 for example? $5 for whomever gets the right answer.
> 
> View attachment 853116


For mice not to chew on the wheels? 🤔

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> For mice not to chew on the wheels? 🤔



Daaaaang! Need an address to mail that $5 to!!! 

Nice job, Foinikas on the first try nails it!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Daaaaang! Need an address to mail that $5 to!!!
> 
> Nice job, Foinikas on the first try nails it!


I was going to say,just in case MMM-E tries to steal it,but...

By the way that photo @joker87 posted with all the tayarat in the Egyptian Air Force,I kept looking at it last night. 

We're talking about a massive Air Force. And imagine having 24 Eurofighter Typhoon there as well. 

Just the trainer aircraft,for example the Alpha Jets,the Tucano and the K-8 are enough to patrol and shoot down enemy UCAVs of a certain country that brags about having a lot of them 

About the NH-90,I read about it yesterday on Ptisi. Apparently,the Australians are frustrated about it too. And the Greek NH90s have problems.

I agree with you that's an absolutely beautiful helicopter. It's modern,it's beautiful,but the problems with the spare parts and the extremely high cost of maintenance(from what I've read)make it problematic.


----------



## waz

The thread is dedicated to the Egyptian armed forces. Off-topic stuff from other forces will now result in thread ban and deletion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Foinikas

El Quwat El Bahriya,that's Marines,right? Navy Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> El Quwat El Bahriya,that's Marines,right? Navy Forces.
> 
> View attachment 853165


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> By the way that photo @joker87 posted with all the tayarat in the Egyptian Air Force,I kept looking at it last night.



You know where he got it from, right? Yep, yours truly! lol I noticed he hijacks some of my "special & rare" photos and of course, that's ok.



Foinikas said:


> We're talking about a massive Air Force. And imagine having 24 Eurofighter Typhoon there as well.



I had mentioned a couple of things in the post that I noticed on that chart that I thought were interesting, such as 3 out of the 25 active C-130s were strictly ELINT aircraft and in one of the know-it-all videos on YT lol, there was a claim that they're also Compass Calls C-130 which is hard to verify.

Also interesting was only 3 AN-74s. I thought they has a lot more than that, but then again we don't see them as often and also 10 Mi-24 Hinds. I've only counted 4 from all the exercises videos but of course I could be wrong. Either way, the attack + support helicopter contingency in the EAF is very strong, without a doubt and now they're finally dedicating an SAR and MEDIVAC unit with all the new AW-189s they've ordered.



Foinikas said:


> Just the trainer aircraft,for example the Alpha Jets,the Tucano and the K-8 are enough to patrol and shoot down enemy UCAVs of a certain country that brags about having a lot of them



Yep, it looks like they'll be slowly replacing all the Tucanos with the Super Tucano (personally not crazy about that TBH) with this new joint partnership with Brazil.

The K-8s I think are great and should remain for sure, especially when they not only form a large group of trainers, but there's also a few of them that are delegated as attack aircraft and of course, the EAF Aerobatic Team in the Silver Stars which have performed in Greece a few times, BTW.

The other thing I noticed is the slightly premature addition of the Su-35s, but also the omitting of the close to 50 L-59Es. These were aircraft bought in the 80s if I'm not mistaken and used as trainers and frankly some of the better Russian-built light attack jets but almost an impossible rarity to ever see. They're not on that graph so they probably put them away in storage.






















The other aircraft I don't see on that list is the AT-802 Air Tractor, originally bought by the UAE and then a portion of them supplied to Egypt. That thing seems to have been extremely valuable in the most excellent extermination of many cockrochial cretinic viral bacterial vermin trying to cross the Libyan border into Egypt. Reason being is their hourly operating cost is MUCH lower than when they send F-16s or other fighters.

These are very interesting aircraft and not sure how many are in the EAF inventory. I'd say at least 10.






Probably the goofiest-looking aircraft out there loool, but it does the job very well.






As far as the 100+ Wing Loongs and other UCAVs, they're really taken on the unmanned aircraft role pleasingly seriously and even have a few indigenous ones going. That's also nice to see, but their attrition rate is absolutely horrific! It's amazing how those things go down at such an alarming rate, not only in Egypt, but just by nature of the type of aircraft.

74 of these Grob-115 trainers must be a lot of fun for cadets to fly.






Oh and also it shows 2 UH-60 VIP Blackhawks when I'm sure they HAD 4 (since I used to have a pic showing all 4 parked in tandem on a tarmac) and we know 1 was taken out by ISIS using a MANPAD and nearly killed the former General of the Armed Forces when he arrived in it in Sinai and had just got out of the helo and was walking away when it was hit. So they should have 3 and possibly 4 if it was replaced.












Foinikas said:


> We're talking about a massive Air Force. And imagine having 24 Eurofighter Typhoon there as well.



Indeed. I wouldn't be surprised if they ordered more of them later, like they did with the Rafale. And speaking of the Rafale, the Typhoon surprisingly excelled in many aspects over the Rafale which really surprised me. But one of the greatest strengths of the Rafale is its payload and SPECTRA along with its data fusion.



Foinikas said:


> About the NH-90,I read about it yesterday on Ptisi. Apparently,the Australians are frustrated about it too. And the Greek NH90s have problems.
> 
> I agree with you that's an absolutely beautiful helicopter. It's modern,it's beautiful,but the problems with the spare parts and the extremely high cost of maintenance(from what I've read)make it problematic.



I'm very surprised about that. Although I did read a few years ago they were having issues with it, but I figured they were going to take care of them and everything would be fine. But this has turned out to be a major problem, if almost all operators are having issues with them and now the Norwegians are returning them for a full refund...that's crazy!

How many of them does the Hellenic Navy operate?


----------



## Ghostkiller

First what happened ti the site i couldn't see the thread in the morning and in the afternoon



Gomig-21 said:


> The K-8s I think are great and should remain for sure, especially when they not only form a large group of trainers, but there's also a few of them that are delegated as attack aircraft and of course, the EAF Aerobatic Team in the Silver Stars which have performed in Greece a few times, BTW.


I really hope that we can use JF-17 Block 3 as LIFT (lead-in-fighter-trainer ) for the replacement of K-8. JF-17 alongside M-346 can help our cadets and students to transit for F-16s and Rafales/EFT. Plus JF-17 would give us new armaments that we can use them in case of war. But I think EAF give up on Thunder aircraft.


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> You know where he got it from, right? Yep, yours truly! lol I noticed he hijacks some of my "special & rare" photos and of course, that's ok.


I'm sorry that I took pictures from here. I keep any pictures I see, but this picture is a collection of naval units and air fighters from Mahmoud Jamal.
I will not save any pictures from here again

Also, goodbye, this is enough in the forum, I have other interests


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> The other thing I noticed is the slightly premature addition of the Su-35s, but also the omitting of the close to 50 L-59Es.


Lol before I even read this part,I was going to ask "Why do you guys only have one L-59 according to Wikipedia?" 

What's the deal with the L-59s? If I remember correctly,they were Czechoslovakian. And they're classic trainers and light attack aircraft!



Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. I wouldn't be surprised if they ordered more of them later, like they did with the Rafale. And speaking of the Rafale, the Typhoon surprisingly excelled in many aspects over the Rafale which really surprised me. But one of the greatest strengths of the Rafale is its payload and SPECTRA along with its data fusion.


This way,you could retire some Mig-29s or Mirage 2000s in the future.



Gomig-21 said:


> I'm very surprised about that. Although I did read a few years ago they were having issues with it, but I figured they were going to take care of them and everything would be fine. But this has turned out to be a major problem, if almost all operators are having issues with them and now the Norwegians are returning them for a full refund...that's crazy!
> 
> How many of them does the Hellenic Navy operate?


The Navy doesn't use them,the Army uses them. We have 20,but some of them don't fly. 

Check this out:

*Finland*

In January 2015, it was reported that Finnish NH90s had been experiencing considerable reliability issues, at one time in 2014 fleet availability dipped to 19%, and some spare parts had up to seven months waiting time.[73] By early 2015, the combined NH90s fleet had accumulated a total of 7,000 flight hours, and had an availability rate of 40%.[74] On 18 June 2015, delivery of the final Finnish NH90 took place.[75] In November 2015, the availability rate was reported as having surpassed 50 percent.[76] All helicopters were in Final Operational Configuration (FOC) in 2018, 17 years after order. 

*Australia*

In July 2014, the Australian National Audit Office released a report on the MRH90, citing a series of procurement errors and development deficiencies delaying final operational capability (FOC), originally planned for that month, until April 2019, nearly five years later than planned. Some nine years after the initial contract was signed, the models first delivered in 2007 had not validated any of the 11 set operational capability milestones, and forced redesigns including bolstered cabin floors and windscreens, rappelling hooks, and door gunner positions; obtaining spare parts and sustaining the helicopters has also been more costly. The Australian Army will be forced to operate its aging S-70A Black Hawk beyond their planned retirement date.[47] Due to the delays, Australia will receive an additional helicopter, for a total of 47.[48] By September 2015, most of the MRH90's flaws had reportedly been addressed.[49] In June 2017, the Australian Navy successfully completed trials aboard HMAS _Anzac_, marking a major milestone in the helicopter programme.[50]

In 2015, the Australian Army decided to delay retiring 20 Black Hawks by 4 years until the end of 2021 in order to develop a special operations capable MRH90.[51][52] This required developing a Fast Roping and Rappelling Extraction System (FRRES) and a gun mount for the cabin door.[51][52] The Taipan Gun Mount can fit either a M134D minigun or MAG 58 machine gun and when not in use can be moved into a outward stowed position to provide clearance to enable fast roping and rappelling.[53][54] In February 2019, the first two of 12 MRH90 helicopters were delivered to the 6th Aviation Regiment.[55][52] On 24 June 2021, all Australian NH-90s were temporarily grounded due to lack of maintenance and spare parts which have to be shipped from Europe to Australia.[56] On 9 December 2021, Australia decided to phase out and replace its entire fleet of MRH90 helicopters in favour of new built Black Hawks and Seahawks from the United States.[57]

*Belgium*

In June 2020, The Strategic Defence Review (STAR) of Belgium planned to phase out the 4 TTH helicopters by 2024 due to their high operating costs and low availability. They are planned to be replaced, along with the last Agusta 109, by 15 Airbus H145M helicopters. The 4 NFH variants are to remain operational and be provided with currently lacking sensors & weapons for ASW.[65] In a Strategic review published by the Belgian Ministry of Defense in januari 2022, the plans were confirmed as availability and serviceability of the NH90 remained a key concern and the TTH will be phased out, the remaining NFH's will be provided with currently lacking sensors and armament[66]
​*Greece*

In August 2003, Greece ordered 20 NH90s with an option for 14 more.[104] In early 2013, the German newspaper Bild alleged that Airbus officials paid € 41 million in bribes to Greek officials to secure the order; Airbus stated that the claim was "groundless".[105] On December 12 it was stated that deliveries would start again after an embargo by the Hellenic Government, with 4 helicopters being of the SPECOPS specification.

By early 2017, 12 NH90s had been delivered and are in service, with eight aircraft to be delivered from the manufacturer.[106][107]

*Netherlands*

In June 2014, the Dutch government decided not to accept the last batch of 7 NH90s due to some 100 shortcomings found in relation to the design, manufacturing and material choice of the aircraft, in particular corrosion in the presence of salt water.[120][121] In December 2014, NH90 deliveries restarted after the Dutch government came to an agreement with the manufacturer, under which modifications and necessary repairs against corrosion would be made at the manufacturer's cost; 75 of the 100 shortcomings were also reported as having been solved.[26][122]

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> I'm sorry that I took pictures from here. I keep any pictures I see, but this picture is a collection of naval units and air fighters from Mahmoud Jamal.
> I will not save any pictures from here again
> 
> Also, goodbye, this is enough in the forum, I have other interests


You will not return again in this forum?


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> I'm sorry that I took pictures from here. I keep any pictures I see, but this picture is a collection of naval units and air fighters from Mahmoud Jamal.
> I will not save any pictures from here again
> 
> Also, goodbye, this is enough in the forum, I have other interests



Ya 3am balash el maya3a de! Ana b'7azar ma3ak ya 3amo. Enta shoft b'2oul eh fel akher? "Of course he can" I was only playing with you don't take it so seriously. Anyone who posts a photo on a public internet forum doesn't have any rights to it, especially when it's not his which means anyone else can take it and use it.

BTW, many years ago on another forum we used to be on which had excellent threads on the EAF and the October War and another Egyptian brother asked where I had found this one great pic of an Egyptian Apache, very close-up. I told him from a US military site from when they were in Egypt. Then he said look at this website -- and he gave me the link for the US DoD! Department of Defense website and told me to write "Egypt" in the search function. So I did, and I couldn't believe the incredible pics on there. I asked him why he didn't post any of them? He said "no way, I don't want to get arrested and torutred w'lkalam el ahbal da. lol, I laughed at him and asked him if he minded if I post some of the pics. He said go ahead but you never heard it from me and never mention my name LOLOL! I told him to relax before he had a heart attack. This was back in 2009/2010, before Facebook and many current social platforms. 

I went on the forum and I copied these ever so famous pics that were never before seen anywhere except on this DoD website. You know these ones, right?







And this one...











And even this one!






And all the beach landings from Bright Star 1981-2005 or so were all on that website and it took me almost a month to post all the pics I could find on that site onto that forum thread and now where are they? All over Google and Bing and any of the other search engines. Hours after I would post a pic it would show up on another well-known aviation forum because once posted, unless you put some type of stop on being able to download or copy the pic, it belongs to anyone and everyone else around the world. Same with these pics here. So relax don't be so sensitive we must be able to joke with each other ya gada3.

BTW, funny story, there was a well-known modeler from Florida who was very interested in the EAF MiGs and tanks etc. that he would post very rare pictures from books that he had. Next thing you know, the fellas from 73 Historians (they were also on the forum at the time,) took some of his pics and put their watermark on them LOLOL! The guy from Florida was so pissed off angry he went back through the entire thread and deleted every single pic he posted. We told him to relax and that he should never expect anyone not to take and use his pics. But the watermark was a little too much lmao!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

joker87 said:


> Also, goodbye, this is enough in the forum, I have other interests


We definitely need an Egyptian Defence Forum...
_Anyways_
The New Generation Maadi Misr rifle has entered experimental production (awaiting sufficient material supply for large scale production). 
Built with CNC machines it can be one of the best 7.62MM rifles in modern day, and arguably the most complex AK variant to be when it comes to manufacturing.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Ya 3am balash el maya3a de! Ana b'7azar ma3ak ya 3amo. Enta shoft b'2oul eh fel akher? "Of course he can" I was only playing with you don't take it so seriously. Anyone who posts a photo on a public internet forum doesn't have any rights to it, especially when it's not his which means anyone else can take it and use it.
> 
> BTW, many years ago on another forum we used to be on which had excellent threads on the EAF and the October War and another Egyptian brother asked where I had found this one great pic of an Egyptian Apache, very close-up. I told him from a US military site from when they were in Egypt. Then he said look at this website -- and he gave me the link for the US DoD! Department of Defense website and told me to write "Egypt" in the search function. So I did, and I couldn't believe the incredible pics on there. I asked him why he didn't post any of them? He said "no way, I don't want to get arrested and torutred w'lkalam el ahbal da. lol, I laughed at him and asked him if he minded if I post some of the pics. He said go ahead but you never heard it from me and never mention my name LOLOL! I told him to relax before he had a heart attack. This was back in 2009/2010, before Facebook and many current social platforms.
> 
> I went on the forum and I copied these ever so famous pics that were never before seen anywhere except on this DoD website. You know these ones, right?
> 
> View attachment 853234
> 
> 
> And this one...
> 
> View attachment 853235
> 
> 
> View attachment 853236
> 
> 
> And even this one!
> 
> View attachment 853237
> 
> 
> And all the beach landings from Bright Star 1981-2005 or so were all on that website and it took me almost a month to post all the pics I could find on that site onto that forum thread and now where are they? All over Google and Bing and any of the other search engines. Hours after I would post a pic it would show up on another well-known aviation forum because once posted, unless you put some type of stop on being able to download or copy the pic, it belongs to anyone and everyone else around the world. Same with these pics here. So relax don't be so sensitive we must be able to joke with each other ya gada3.
> 
> BTW, funny story, there was a well-known modeler from Florida who was very interested in the EAF MiGs and tanks etc. that he would post very rare pictures from books that he had. Next thing you know, the fellas from 73 Historians (they were also on the forum at the time,) took some of his pics and put their watermark on them LOLOL! The guy from Florida was so pissed off angry he went back through the entire thread and deleted every single pic he posted. We told him to relax and that he should never expect anyone not to take and use his pics. But the watermark was a little too much lmao!


Our Air Force must put camos on our aircrafts like the old days. It make them more dangerous.



ARCH٤R said:


> We definitely need an Egyptian Defence Forum...
> _Anyways_
> The New Generation Maadi Misr rifle has entered experimental production (awaiting sufficient material supply for large scale production).
> Built with CNC machines it can be one of the best 7.62MM rifles in modern day, and arguably the most complex AK variant to be when it comes to manufacturing.
> View attachment 853242
> View attachment 853243


I think you were against the new Maadi sa7?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Lol before I even read this part,I was going to ask "Why do you guys only have one L-59 according to Wikipedia?"
> 
> What's the deal with the L-59s? If I remember correctly,they were Czechoslovakian. And they're classic trainers and light attack aircraft!



That's right, they were Czechoslovakian-built! I thought they were Russian for some reason. Wiki shows just 1?! lol, there's obviously something wrong with that picture haha, unless they've put them away. 

They might even be L-39s and not necessarily L-59s, although in the EAF's public list, they are listed as L-59s.

These pics are labeled as L-39s and they're from 2019, so not too long ago prior to delivery it seems.














There is a photo out there of an entire lineup parked on the tarmac in Egypt of at least 30 of them. I remember counting them in the pic and lost track & focus after around 25 and they were all manned as if ready to take off on a training exercise. Maybe they put them away or gave them to another country and we just haven't heard of it, although that's tough to do. I see them at airshows here in the US all the time. Several private owners fly them and there's also the Breitling Air Demonstration team. They put on a great show.














Foinikas said:


> This way,you could retire some Mig-29s or Mirage 2000s in the future.



I think most are expecting the Typhoons to replace the Mirage 2Ks, but I think the MiG-29s will be around for a long time and very possibly upgraded to 35s. It's really only a matter of replacing the pulse doppler radar with the AESA and it's a MiG-35.



Foinikas said:


> Check this out:



Wow, I knew they had some problems when the EAF was first interested in them, but never realized they were that prevalent. Shame, really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> We definitely need an Egyptian Defence Forum...
> _Anyways_
> The New Generation Maadi Misr rifle has entered experimental production (awaiting sufficient material supply for large scale production).
> Built with CNC machines it can be one of the best 7.62MM rifles in modern day, and arguably the most complex AK variant to be when it comes to manufacturing.
> View attachment 853242
> View attachment 853243








Notice the hollow vertical grip. lowers production cost and weight whike being as effective very cheeky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> View attachment 853264
> 
> 
> Notice the hollow vertical grip. lowers production cost and weight whike being as effective very cheeky


I hope in the future we will produce the newer version of Maadi seen in the Black Cobra promotional video (the ak of pfp)
What do you think of those modifications ya @Hydration ?
Enta you have the tagnid or no?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope in the future we will produce the newer version of Maadi seen in the Black Cobra promotional video (the ak of pfp)
> What do you think of those modifications ya @Hydration ?
> Enta you have the tagnid or no?


Thats an upgraded ak 105 right?
The new madi modifications are excellent. Compatiable with our huge stock of ammunition. Lighter more accessible at the same time not complex and easy to manage and maintain. Also wont melt or burn your hands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Thats an upgraded ak 105 right?
> The new madi modifications are excellent. Compatiable with our huge stock of ammunition. Lighter more accessible at the same time not complex and easy to manage and maintain. Also wont melt or burn your hands







But apparently, there is another Kalashnikov upgrade kit that hasn’t been in the public eye as much as the previous two prototypes. This third upgrade, which looks significantly more up to date, was spotted in the promotional video featuring Egypt Special Forces Unit called “Black Cobra”. This unit is a Special Operations outfit within the Central Security Forces, which is the part of the Interior Ministry.
According to the sources within the Egyptian military-industrial complex, this particular modernization package was designed for the military Special Forces by an active duty police officer and firearms design engineer Zeyad Refaat. Later this design was picked up by the state-owned Egyptian military factory “300”, which offered it to the “Black Cobra” unit.
So far, only the third upgrade kit was actually seen in action, and it is not yet known if other prototypes will actually be procured by the Egyptian military or MOI.








WDS 2022: Upgraded AK by Egyptian Military Factory -


To decrease the country's military dependence on exports, the Egyptian Military Factory is trying to modernize the firearms they currently manufacture.




www.thefirearmblog.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Took a look through an EO-tech holographic sight and am amazed at how much faster it allows target engagement. Egypt uses this with a magnifier a lot.

I also took a look through a 1-8 LPVO scope and gotta admit I think it would be a better fit for Egyptian forces in general. The magnification allows engagement of targets from close to hundreds of meters away.

The US army is transitioning its forces to using 1-8 scopes in the very near future as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's right, they were Czechoslovakian-built! I thought they were Russian for some reason. Wiki shows just 1?! lol, there's obviously something wrong with that picture haha, unless they've put them away.
> 
> They might even be L-39s and not necessarily L-59s, although in the EAF's public list, they are listed as L-59s.
> 
> These pics are labeled as L-39s and they're from 2019, so not too long ago prior to delivery it seems.
> 
> View attachment 853244
> 
> View attachment 853245
> 
> View attachment 853246
> 
> 
> There is a photo out there of an entire lineup parked on the tarmac in Egypt of at least 30 of them. I remember counting them in the pic and lost track & focus after around 25 and they were all manned as if ready to take off on a training exercise. Maybe they put them away or gave them to another country and we just haven't heard of it, although that's tough to do. I see them at airshows here in the US all the time. Several private owners fly them and there's also the Breitling Air Demonstration team. They put on a great show.
> 
> View attachment 853247
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 853249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most are expecting the Typhoons to replace the Mirage 2Ks, but I think the MiG-29s will be around for a long time and very possibly upgraded to 35s. It's really only a matter of replacing the pulse doppler radar with the AESA and it's a MiG-35.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I knew they had some problems when the EAF was first interested in them, but never realized they were that prevalent. Shame, really.


So cute of a bird!



Hydration said:


> View attachment 853264
> 
> 
> Notice the hollow vertical grip. lowers production cost and weight whike being as effective very cheeky


That hollow vertical grip can also host a bipod!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But apparently, there is another Kalashnikov upgrade kit that hasn’t been in the public eye as much as the previous two prototypes. This third upgrade, which looks significantly more up to date, was spotted in the promotional video featuring Egypt Special Forces Unit called “Black Cobra”. This unit is a Special Operations outfit within the Central Security Forces, which is the part of the Interior Ministry.
> According to the sources within the Egyptian military-industrial complex, this particular modernization package was designed for the military Special Forces by an active duty police officer and firearms design engineer Zeyad Refaat. Later this design was picked up by the state-owned Egyptian military factory “300”, which offered it to the “Black Cobra” unit.
> So far, only the third upgrade kit was actually seen in action, and it is not yet known if other prototypes will actually be procured by the Egyptian military or MOI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDS 2022: Upgraded AK by Egyptian Military Factory -
> 
> 
> To decrease the country's military dependence on exports, the Egyptian Military Factory is trying to modernize the firearms they currently manufacture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefirearmblog.com


The Special forces will obviously always get a special version..


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> But apparently, there is another Kalashnikov upgrade kit that hasn’t been in the public eye as much as the previous two prototypes. This third upgrade, which looks significantly more up to date, was spotted in the promotional video featuring Egypt Special Forces Unit called “Black Cobra”. This unit is a Special Operations outfit within the Central Security Forces, which is the part of the Interior Ministry.
> According to the sources within the Egyptian military-industrial complex, this particular modernization package was designed for the military Special Forces by an active duty police officer and firearms design engineer Zeyad Refaat. Later this design was picked up by the state-owned Egyptian military factory “300”, which offered it to the “Black Cobra” unit.
> So far, only the third upgrade kit was actually seen in action, and it is not yet known if other prototypes will actually be procured by the Egyptian military or MOI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WDS 2022: Upgraded AK by Egyptian Military Factory -
> 
> 
> To decrease the country's military dependence on exports, the Egyptian Military Factory is trying to modernize the firearms they currently manufacture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thefirearmblog.com


My russian freind didnt know what thats is and it looks nothing like a 105. Guess its egyptian fully which is very nice glad to see them having stuff like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Special forces will obviously always get a special version..


I meant that the SF received first the new maadi and maybe this rifle will replace the "old" new maadi



Philip the Arab said:


> Took a look through an EO-tech holographic sight and am amazed at how much faster it allows target engagement. Egypt uses this with a magnifier a lot.
> 
> I also took a look through a 1-8 LPVO scope and gotta admit I think it would be a better fit for Egyptian forces in general. The magnification allows engagement of targets from close to hundreds of meters away.
> 
> The US army is transitioning its forces to using 1-8 scopes in the very near future as well.


I really hope Egypt can produce locally sights/scopes like this EO-tech holographic and the normal thermal scopes


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> and the normal thermal scopes


They already produce thermal scopes.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> They already produce thermal scopes.


Ik you sent it to me. But we don't produce ACOG, holographic sights red dot scope etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Ik you sent it to me. But we don't produce ACOG, holographic sights red dot scope etc...


Not hard to produce those, should be possible in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Not hard to produce those, should be possible in the near future.


You have any ideas which countries produce those but for a cheap cost?


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> My russian freind didnt know what thats is and it looks nothing like a 105.



Because it isn't. If you look at it carefully, it's the same exact Maadi Misr with different modifications. First it has the single picatinny rail on top of the receiver removed and the same 16 inch barrel is covered with a longer quad railed hand guard that has the forward site built into it. Because it's a much longer hand guard, it gives it the appearance that it's a short barrel rifle but it isn't. It's the same exact Maadi Misr as the other one with this longer hand guard which also has an angled foregrip that the SOF is holding with his left hand. Those are very common these days as many in the military -- but mostly in the private sector -- like them because they're not as obtrusive or get in the way like vertical grips. But the rifle is essentially a modified version of that new Maadi Misr which is a great idea. That way they can take what is essentially a common, starter rifle and independently modify it whichever way they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535702029301166080
intresting






i think this is it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> I'm sorry that I took pictures from here. I keep any pictures I see, but this picture is a collection of naval units and air fighters from Mahmoud Jamal.
> I will not save any pictures from here again
> 
> Also, goodbye, this is enough in the forum, I have other interests


ولا يهمك يا راجل متخدهاش يالقلب معلوماتك فعلا بتتجاب من تحت التربيزة و حضرتك كنز معلومات مش لازم تمشي


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> View attachment 853363


Best meme hahahahaha. Yalla we will buy HAL Tejas JF-17 Thunder Grippen J-10/20/31 to complete our collection hahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59741-egypt-brazil-and-saber-radar





https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxqzGE0NQMSaSU0Fyg-lN8MX82rDtibxmv



Egypt, Brazil, and SABER radar 

Egypt is said to be currently in talks with Brazil for the procurement of the SABER air-defense radar. The talks are reported to be very promising and progressing smoothly.

Trans :
The Egyptian army is in negotiations with Brazil to buy the advanced Saber air defense system
And there are no other details yet
We will bring you more details later

System information
A truly integrated air defense system with unprecedented speed, accuracy and reliability. It works in the short to medium term.
The Common Anti-Air Modular Missile (CAMM-L) has a length of about 3.2 meters, and a highly lethal warhead weighing 99 kg.
The missile has a range of +25 km and is equipped with an RF seeker with anti-jamming capabilities.
The missile can deal with guided munitions and cruise missiles. The launch angle of the missile is 360 degrees.
It is fired from a concealed heat shield container coated with radar absorbent materials.









Radar de defesa antiaérea é destaque na LAAD 2009 - Poder Aéreo – Aviação, Forças Aéreas, Indústria Aeroespacial e de Defesa


Um radar nacional voltado para defesa antiaérea de baixa altitude, o SABER M60, é um dos destaques da LAAD (Latin America Aerospace and Defence ) – a maior feira de defesa e segurança da América Latina, que reúne bienalmente empresas brasileiras e internacionais especializadas no fornecimento de...



www.aereo.jor.br





Anti-aircraft defense radar is featured at LAAD 2009 

A national radar aimed at low-altitude anti-aircraft defense, the SABER M60, is one of the highlights of LAAD (Latin America Aerospace and Defence) - the largest defense and security fair in Latin America, which biennially brings together Brazilian and international companies specialized in the supply of equipment and services to the three Armed Forces. The event takes place between April 14 and 17, in Riocentro, Rio de Janeiro.

The SABER M60, developed by the Brazilian Orbisat in partnership with the Army Technological Center, identifies the desired target and the information is processed by software and transmitted, in real time, to an Anti-Aircraft Artillery Operations Center, a member of the Brazilian Aerospace Defense System (SISDABRA). The radar provides the exact location of each aircraft flying over the guarded area, as well as its identification.

With 100% Brazilian technology, the aerial target tracking system allows you to track targets within a radius of up to 60 kilometers and at an altitude of up to 5,000 meters. This effectively assists in the work of protecting sensitive points and areas, such as industries, power plants, government facilities and places of important events, such as conferences of heads of state or international sports competitions.

Because it is portable and lightweight, it can be easily transported to any location in the national territory or employed in peacekeeping missions abroad. Its installation to go into operation can be done in less than 15 minutes by soldiers of the Army's anti-aircraft artillery.

Another important point is that radar can be integrated into missile-based weapon systems or anti-aircraft guns. The SABER M60 has the same functions as a large airport radar and offers, as advantages, lower cost and tracking capacity, even in environments such as the dense Amazon Rainforest.

ABOUT ORBISAT - Orbisat da Amazônia SA is a 100% Brazilian privately held technology-based company, specializing in remote sensing, surveillance radars and consumer electronic products. The company's mission is to provide electronic and mapping solutions to the private sector and government agencies around the world.

Orbisat has its administrative headquarters and the remote sensing division in São José dos Campos (SP). The production of equipment is done in its industrial complex, located in Manaus (AM). In 2002, the company also installed a unit in Campinas (SP), where radar technology is developed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I just read that Brazil wants to cooperate with MBDA to make an anti-aircraft defense by using ASTROS II system. If Egypt has the production licence then we can do the same thing by using another/same missile or even our indigenous missile (akid i hope we are developing a missile).

I think @The SC @Gomig-21 @Philip the Arab @Hydration you will like this idea









DefesaNet - Terrestre - MBDA e AVIBRAS anunciam projeto de Defesa Antiaérea de média altura


MBDA e AVIBRAS anunciam projeto de Defesa Antiaérea de média altura -




www.defesanet.com.br





MBDA and AVIBRAS announce medium-height Anti-Aircraft Defense project


The European consortium *MBDA *and the Brazilian *AVIBRAS Aeroespacial *announce joint development in the area of medium-rise anti-aircraft defense. The two companies, with several developments together, announce for the first time the solution developed jointly for the medium-height anti-aircraft defense project: the adaptation of the *CAMM (Common Anti-Air Modular Missile) *system, MBDA's state-of-the-art product, for use by the Brazilian Armed Forces.

The concept presented involves the development of a Brazilian missile from the CAMM system - initially called AV-MMA, and the use of all the technologies and vehicles already developed for the ASTROS 2020 System, one of AVIBRAS' most successful products. The project has about 70% national content.

CAMM represents MBDA's new generation of missile systems for anti-aircraft defense, offering complete protection against all known or predicted air targets. It is called modular because of the possibility of using the same system by the three Forces, which reduces development, maintenance, support and logistics costs.

"This is another action to strengthen the Brazilian Defense industry that MBDA promotes in partnership with AVIBRAS, through which we provide the development of national technologies from high-tech systems," says Ricardo Mantovani, MBDA's regional Sales executive.

The CAMM system has already been contracted by the Royal British Navy and the Royal New Zealand Navy, and is currently under review by other countries also for naval use. Its Earth and Air versions will be available from 2016.

*CAMM's performance*

CAMM is a multiplatform mid-height anti-aircraft defense project. Both for Naval and Terrestrial use. It will replace the Rapier (terrestrial) missile and Sea Wolf (Naval).

The launch mode is vertical, which makes it enabled for use on naval platforms.

*Maximum Range + 25 km
Minimum Range < 1km
Speed > Mach 2.5
Ground - Vehicle 4 t capacity
Naval - Single or quadruple modules

The AV-MMA Project*

The decision of the two companies to present what would be the *AV-MMA (Medium Height Missile) *lies in the feeling that the *PANTSIR-S1 *project does not leave the project status.

The always denied, but with growing rumors, of the association or purchase of AVIBRAS by *Odebrecht Defense and Technology *leads to the current *CAMM / AV-MMA *project being adopted by the Brazilian Armed Forces. (*See article Link*)

In a discreet corner of its chalet, at LAAD 2013, AVIBRAS already had the conceptual study of AV-MMA. Out of the eyes of the press and only for guests, the company's Board of Directors, led by Sami Hassuani, presented the project to the military commanders and the Minister of Defense.

This article publishes exclusive photos taken during the Minister of Defense's visit to the AVIBRAS chalet. Note that the missile profile is very reminiscent of that of MBDA MICA VL. Then there was a possibility for the MBDA BVR MICA missile to be chosen as a BVR missile if in the F-X2 Program Brazil opted for the Rafale fighter.

The AVIBRAS concept is still under development including the cannon part of Rheinmetall (successor of the Swiss cannon group Oerlikon)

All systems will be mounted on ASTROS 2020 platforms. The chassis of the Czech company TATRA is currently in use. There are options to exchange for another platform, but the negative experience with the boycott of Mercedes-Benz in the sale to Malaysia has prevented the option for the also German *MAN *and its association with *Rhinemetall*, creating the *RMMV.*

Informally, MBDA and AVIBRAS Aeroespacial announced the project during an event in Brasilia on the security of major events last October.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531895320107536389
Greece received Meteor missile. @Foinikas mabrook yasta for the deal. Sadly till now we don't have them 😭😭






Egyptian-Saudi air joint training exercice


----------



## Gomig-21

It looks like they definitely have issues with the MiG-s canopy, when they have to add a custom-made support bracket to help hold it up. Notice the Saudi F-15 already has a factory installed center bar support for the large canopy to reduce the strain on the hinge and keep the canopy from bowing like it has and aligned properly. Great temporary solution but this is what we almost always see with Russian hardware, unfortunately. When you take a look at the F-16 canopies and both, the Rafale and EFT ones which hinge and open sideways, they fit perfectly and you don't even see the hinges. The quality control is on another much higher level.






















The conclusion of Faisal 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Greece received Meteor missile. @Foinikas mabrook yasta for the deal. Sadly till now we don't have them 😭😭



Hopefully it's true and the great Hellenic Air Force has them on their Rafales, there's just no credible source except for that tweet by a twitter handle. It's probably true, and if not, I'm sure they're going to get them as they're an intricate part of NATO and there shouldn't be any issues for them.

For us, on the other hand, , we're the untrustworthy scum of the earth because I thought our Rafales were already upgraded to F3R? Yet nothing, and I don't want to hear anything about how we're hiding them and all that rubbish. If the EAF has them, it would've been all over the news and reports anyway. But like I said, we're the untrustworthy scum of the earth who don't deserve to defend ourselves with the best of the best out there because hey, we're the ones who illegally attacked Israel in 1956 along with Great Britain and France, right? We're the ones who attacked Israel in 1967 and stole the entire half of that craphole and kept it for 6 years, right?

Apparently we're the instigators because when Russia invades the Ukraine, or Saddam invades Kuwait, the entire world gets its panties in a bunch and jumps with billions of $ to help Kuwait and the Ukraine against an illegal invasion by Iraq and Russia, but that wasn't worthy of doing for us scuzz buckets when our land was viciously invaded and stolen and our dear soldiers and citizens were slaughtered by those zionist jews since we're the untrustworthy ones lol. Amazing how that works!  

Lieutenant General & Commander of the EAF greeting the special pilots of the F-16 block 52.






Rafale pilot selfie with F-16 wingman.


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> It looks like they definitely have issues with the MiG-s canopy, when they have to add a custom-made support bracket to help hold it up. Notice the Saudi F-15 already has a factory installed center bar support for the large canopy to reduce the strain on the hinge and keep the canopy from bowing like it has and aligned properly. Great temporary solution but this is what we almost always see with Russian hardware, unfortunately. When you take a look at the F-16 canopies and both, the Rafale and EFT ones which hinge and open sideways, they fit perfectly and you don't even see the hinges. The quality control is on another much higher level.
> 
> View attachment 853417
> 
> 
> View attachment 853424
> 
> 
> View attachment 853427
> 
> 
> View attachment 853433
> 
> 
> The conclusion of Faisal 12.
> 
> View attachment 853418


the first pics that popped up with the cannopy open during take off was a shadow. but these pics are questionable. well guess that problem is solved



Gomig-21 said:


> Apparently we're the instigators because when Russia invades the Ukraine, or Saddam invades Kuwait, the entire world gets its panties in a bunch and jumps with billions of $ to help Kuwait and the Ukraine against an illegal invasion by Iraq and Russia, but that wasn't worthy of doing for us scuzz buckets when our land was viciously invaded and stolen and our dear soldiers and citizens were slaughtered by those zionist jews since we're the untrustworthy ones lol. Amazing how that works!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 853455
> 
> 
> Rafale pilot selfie with F-16 wingman.
> 
> View attachment 853456
> 
> 
> View attachment 853457


They literally bombed a school. Theyre still doing it in gaza now hospitals and media buildings and now sniping journalists from 200 metres away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> the first pics that popped up with the cannopy open during take off was a shadow. but these pics are questionable. well guess that problem is solved



Yep, It's a shadow because the frame is sticking out, creating a hump that causes the shadow. It's supposed to be flush with the fuselage so that not only would it not create a shadow, but there wouldn't be any air resistance and friction which equals drag etc.

If you look at the back end where it's hinged, it's much better and flusher with the fuselage like it's supposed to be. Just like in this picture when it was brand new and being tested, that frame is sitting much better and even all around.






Same with this new pic. This one's canopy is well seated.








Hydration said:


> They literally bombed a school. Theyre still doing it in gaza now hospitals and media buildings and now sniping journalists from a hundred metres away



The crimes they're commiting in the last couple of years up to now are unforgivable. And the world is silent with the exception of only a few speaking out and showing them on Twitter.

And let's see what they're going to do when in a few days, Iran will be removing all the IEA cameras that are set up inside all their nuclear facilities and getting very close to complete enriched uranium way over 60% which is pretty much ready for a major nuke. And if they decide to pull some stunt, let's see how well Iran can back up all it's bravado and repel an attack (which most likely will be completely sanctioned and aided by the US since it's impossible for Israel to pull off such a stunt without unconditional help from the US) and what will happen after, if their facilities do get hit, how will they retaliate? Who else will suffer the brunt of such zionist selfishness and recklessness?

And people wonder why Egypt is arming itself to the teeth?! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, It's a shadow because the frame is sticking out, creating a hump that causes the shadow. It's supposed to be flush with the fuselage so that not only would it not create a shadow, but there wouldn't be any air resistance and friction which equals drag etc.
> 
> If you look at the back end where it's hinged, it's much better and flusher with the fuselage like it's supposed to be. Just like in this picture when it was brand new and being tested, that frame is sitting much better and even all around.
> 
> View attachment 853478
> 
> 
> Same with this new pic. This one's canopy is well seated.
> 
> View attachment 853479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crimes they're commiting in the last couple of year up to now are unforgivable. And the world is silent with the exception of only a few speaking out and showing them on Twitter.
> 
> And let's see what they're going to do when in a few days, Iran will be removing all the IEA cameras that are set up inside all their nuclear facilities and getting very close to complete enriched uranium way over 60% which is pretty much ready for a major nuke. And if they decide to pull some stunt, let's see how well Iran can back up all it's bravado and repel an attack (which most likely will be completely sanctioned and aided by the US since it's impossible for Israel to pull off such a stunt without unconditional help from the US) and what will happen after, if their facilities do get hit, how will they retaliate? Who else will suffer the brunt of such zionist selfishness and recklessness?
> 
> And people wonder why Egypt is arming itself to the teeth?! lol


For me we are arming ourselves to the teeth because Mubarak neglected too much our Armed Forces from the Army to the Navy. Plus in the Middle East you must have a powerful army so one can yakol lo2metak. Look at Lebanon, Israel is stealing their gas in their conflicted region in the Mediterranean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Do think Egypt should work on a towed 155mm platform and eventually make it into a SPG.

We have seen how powerful artillery is in Ukraine. Basically the deciding factor now or who wins or loses. Javelins are useless when they enemy is 20km+ away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Do think Egypt should work on a towed 155mm platform and eventually make it into a SPG.
> 
> We have seen how powerful artillery is in Ukraine. Basically the deciding factor now or who wins or loses. Javelins are useless when they enemy is 20km+ away.


Egypt will produce K9 Thunder, we have M-109A1/3 and D-30 mounted on a M-109 chasis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59741-egypt-brazil-and-saber-radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxqzGE0NQMSaSU0Fyg-lN8MX82rDtibxmv
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, Brazil, and SABER radar
> 
> Egypt is said to be currently in talks with Brazil for the procurement of the SABER air-defense radar. The talks are reported to be very promising and progressing smoothly.
> 
> Trans :
> The Egyptian army is in negotiations with Brazil to buy the advanced Saber air defense system
> And there are no other details yet
> We will bring you more details later
> 
> System information
> A truly integrated air defense system with unprecedented speed, accuracy and reliability. It works in the short to medium term.
> The Common Anti-Air Modular Missile (CAMM-L) has a length of about 3.2 meters, and a highly lethal warhead weighing 99 kg.
> The missile has a range of +25 km and is equipped with an RF seeker with anti-jamming capabilities.
> The missile can deal with guided munitions and cruise missiles. The launch angle of the missile is 360 degrees.
> It is fired from a concealed heat shield container coated with radar absorbent materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radar de defesa antiaérea é destaque na LAAD 2009 - Poder Aéreo – Aviação, Forças Aéreas, Indústria Aeroespacial e de Defesa
> 
> 
> Um radar nacional voltado para defesa antiaérea de baixa altitude, o SABER M60, é um dos destaques da LAAD (Latin America Aerospace and Defence ) – a maior feira de defesa e segurança da América Latina, que reúne bienalmente empresas brasileiras e internacionais especializadas no fornecimento de...
> 
> 
> 
> www.aereo.jor.br
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-aircraft defense radar is featured at LAAD 2009
> 
> A national radar aimed at low-altitude anti-aircraft defense, the SABER M60, is one of the highlights of LAAD (Latin America Aerospace and Defence) - the largest defense and security fair in Latin America, which biennially brings together Brazilian and international companies specialized in the supply of equipment and services to the three Armed Forces. The event takes place between April 14 and 17, in Riocentro, Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> The SABER M60, developed by the Brazilian Orbisat in partnership with the Army Technological Center, identifies the desired target and the information is processed by software and transmitted, in real time, to an Anti-Aircraft Artillery Operations Center, a member of the Brazilian Aerospace Defense System (SISDABRA). The radar provides the exact location of each aircraft flying over the guarded area, as well as its identification.
> 
> With 100% Brazilian technology, the aerial target tracking system allows you to track targets within a radius of up to 60 kilometers and at an altitude of up to 5,000 meters. This effectively assists in the work of protecting sensitive points and areas, such as industries, power plants, government facilities and places of important events, such as conferences of heads of state or international sports competitions.
> 
> Because it is portable and lightweight, it can be easily transported to any location in the national territory or employed in peacekeeping missions abroad. Its installation to go into operation can be done in less than 15 minutes by soldiers of the Army's anti-aircraft artillery.
> 
> Another important point is that radar can be integrated into missile-based weapon systems or anti-aircraft guns. The SABER M60 has the same functions as a large airport radar and offers, as advantages, lower cost and tracking capacity, even in environments such as the dense Amazon Rainforest.
> 
> ABOUT ORBISAT - Orbisat da Amazônia SA is a 100% Brazilian privately held technology-based company, specializing in remote sensing, surveillance radars and consumer electronic products. The company's mission is to provide electronic and mapping solutions to the private sector and government agencies around the world.
> 
> Orbisat has its administrative headquarters and the remote sensing division in São José dos Campos (SP). The production of equipment is done in its industrial complex, located in Manaus (AM). In 2002, the company also installed a unit in Campinas (SP), where radar technology is developed.


Saber M60 is operating in the L-Band 3D radar for air surveillance and target acquisition. It is designed to integrate with air traffic control and low altitude anti-aircraft defense systems and may be used as a gap filler or for self-protection of the troops.


The additional name Saber (*S*istema de *A*companhamento de alvos aéreos *B*aseado em *E*missão de *R*adiofrequência, English: Aerial target monitoring system based on high-frequency radiation) is due to the entire development concept for Brazilian radars.








Philip the Arab said:


> Do think Egypt should work on a towed 155mm platform and eventually make it into a SPG.
> 
> We have seen how powerful artillery is in Ukraine. Basically the deciding factor now or who wins or loses. Javelins are useless when they enemy is 20km+ away.


Need more modern MLRS..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

There @Gomig-21 and @_Nabil_ 

Egypt has L-59s after all,that's why Wikipedia showed only one L-39

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Germany offers Egypt to manufacture its best defense systems locally, including a laser defense platform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

What do you expect in EDEX-2023? I heard it would be more specialized in precision munitions. We know that Egypt have Al Tariq guided bombs and even maybe produced locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> There @Gomig-21 and @_Nabil_
> 
> Egypt has L-59s after all,that's why Wikipedia showed only one L-39
> 
> View attachment 853506


 Friend just sent me this pic! Crazy as the EAF is very protective of showing any pics of crashed aircraft!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Friend just sent me this pic! Crazy as the EAF is very protective of showing any pics of crashed aircraft!
> 
> View attachment 853527


Your friend was a pilot?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Your friend was a pilot?



No no no, he only sent me the pic as we've been discussing the L-59E in the EAF. He's actually Serbian and a terrific guy! Very knowledgeable about aircraft in general, not just of certain air forces and completed the story with these pics. Looks like the pilots ejected.

This is a different one from the first pic, and this one happened in Czechoslovakia.

_quote "L-59 E (serial number 340308) at airport of AERO factory, Vodochody (near Prague, Czech Republic). The plane is damaged after crash landing - fall on the left wing (crew Kvarda, Saller), September 21th, 1993. L-59 E is wearing Egyptian AF camouflage and markings"
















_


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> No no no, he only sent me the pic as we've been discussing the L-59E in the EAF. He's actually Serbian and a terrific guy! Very knowledgable about aircraft in general, not just of certain air forces and completed the story with these pics. Looks like the pilots ejected.
> 
> _quote "L-59 E (serial number 340308) at airport of AERO factory, Vodochody (near Prague, Czech Republic). The plane is damaged after crash landing - fall on the left wing (crew Kvarda, Saller), September 21th, 1993. L-59 E is wearing Egyptian AF camouflage and markings"
> 
> View attachment 853528
> 
> View attachment 853529
> 
> View attachment 853530
> 
> View attachment 853531
> _


It wasn't an easy landing for the pilot 😂 . I hope the pilot is safe.



Ghostkiller said:


> What do you expect in EDEX-2023? I heard it would be more specialized in precision munitions. We know that Egypt have Al Tariq guided bombs and even maybe produced locally.


@The SC @Gomig-21 your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> What do you expect in EDEX-2023? I heard it would be more specialized in precision munitions. We know that Egypt have Al Tariq guided bombs and even maybe produced locally.


Think we will, the factories needed to produce most of the parts of the missile are not difficult. It will be in the range of 10+ million which is not a huge investment.

CNC machines, coating machines, painting machines, PCB machines.

Rocket propellant factories, warhead factories, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Think we will, the factories needed to produce most of the parts of the missile are not difficult.
> 
> CNC machines, coating machines, painting machines, PCB machines.
> 
> Rocket propellant factories, warhead factories, etc.


Egypt has the experience in a lot of things but i think the problem is the funds.
Look if Abu Ghazala (ex MoD) continued to be in his position, we could have been in another level but the fucking american pressure on our gov, Mubarak removed him because of this pressure. He is the one that infiltrated into american rocket facilities to give Egypt black carbon for stealth objects, we got BM projects like Condor-II/Badr 2000 BM project, got licence for Nodong missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

abu ghazala was the embodiment of a Gigachad


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> abu ghazala was the embodiment of a Gigachad


True hahaha. Allah yerhamo.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Friend just sent me this pic! Crazy as the EAF is very protective of showing any pics of crashed aircraft!
> 
> View attachment 853527


Not a bad crash though.. only the landing gear is missing if not folded!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> It wasn't an easy landing for the pilot 😂 . I hope the pilot is safe.
> 
> 
> @The SC @Gomig-21 your opinion?


It was said officially that it will mostly be about precision munition.. we can also see many new platforms and systems, like MLRS, 3D Radars, Medium range air defense, laser air defense all made fully or partially in Egypt.... But we should wait till after 2023 to see the start of the full Egyptian potential in arms manufacturing.. because the mother factory of the CNC machinery and the Intelligent Manufacturing System (IMS)..A modern system of manufacturing that integrates the abilities of humans, machines, and processes.. will start then.. in 2023 that is..







Intelligent Manufacturing System (IMS) is a modern system of manufacturing that integrates the abilities of humans, machines, and processes to achieve the best possible manufacturing outcome. Manufacturing system refers to the entire process of gathering inputs, arranging, and transforming them into the desired output. IMS seeks to achieve optimal utilization of manufacturing resources, minimize wastage, and add value to the business.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt has the experience in a lot of things but i think the problem is the funds.
> Look if Abu Ghazala (ex MoD) continued to be in his position, we could have been in another level but the fucking american pressure on our gov, Mubarak removed him because of this pressure. He is the one that infiltrated into american rocket facilities to give Egypt black carbon for stealth objects, we got BM projects like Condor-II/Badr 2000 BM project, got licence for Nodong missile.


Abu Ghazala did a good job already.. taking the Pershing BM design (the best MRBM at that time and Carbon-Carbon for reentry vehicles in space, their guidance systems and much more not known.. Imagine when Egypt shared this extremely important information and data with China and South Korea.. that helped them design their nuclear delivery BMs up to ICBMs .. what systems they must have given Egypt in return!? Just let's keep it a secret..

No regrets about Abu Ghazala.. he was the best in his time.. ranking only second to president Sissi now.. and who must have known him very well..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Not a bad crash though.. only the landing gear is missing if not folded!



Agreed. These emergency belly landings are a lot more common than many think. I guess in this case is if the damage was too excessive and not worth the cost of repair, or, if they did repair it. I'm not sure of the rest of the story.

He also sent me these two pics which are amazing because the one flying was also photographed in the assembly factory right before delivery. Wait! The serial numbers don't match! lol, might be a different pic I'll have to go back and check.











BTW, remember the Buffalo cargo plane that the EAF used to operate? Check this video out if you haven't seen it before, they land it without the rear wheels which apparently failed to fold out. Terrific piloting skillzzz.








Ghostkiller said:


> It wasn't an easy landing for the pilot 😂 . I hope the pilot is safe.
> 
> 
> @The SC @Gomig-21 your opinion?



Agreed with Phillip and SC. I think we'll see a lot of the usual from last year with more emphasis on UAVs, radars, A LOT of small arms like the new Maadi Misr I think will be showcased like crazy to attract a lot of export contracts since Maadi AKs have a great reputation. A lot of the armored vehicles and Agusta Westland as well as Fincatierri will be well represented along with Thissenkrupp and the new domestic corvette will have a lot of exposure and we might even see Sukhoi as well as a big setup for Leonardo and the Eurofighter Typhoon if the deal is a go. Should be a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The conclusion of the joint Egyptian-Saudi air training activities "Faisal-12" in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia






The conclusion of the joint naval training activities (Red Wave - 5) in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Agreed. These emergency belly landings are a lot more common than many think. I guess in this case is if the damage was too excessive and not worth the cost of repair, or, if they did repair it. I'm not sure of the rest of the story.
> 
> He also sent me these two pics which are amazing because the one flying was also photographed in the assembly factory right before delivery. Wait! The serial numbers don't match! lol, might be a different pic I'll have to go back and check.
> 
> View attachment 853548
> 
> 
> View attachment 853549
> 
> 
> BTW, remember the Buffalo cargo plane that the EAF used to operate? Check this video out if you haven't seen it before, they land it without the rear wheels which apparently failed to fold out. Terrific piloting skillzzz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed with Phillip and SC. I think we'll see a lot of the usual from last year with more emphasis on UAVs, radars, A LOT of small arms like the new Maadi Misr I think will be showcased like crazy to attract a lot of export contracts since Maadi AKs have a great reputation. A lot of the armored vehicles and Agusta Westland as well as Fincatierri will be well represented along with Thissenkrupp and the new domestic corvette will have a lot of exposure and we might even see Sukhoi as well as a big setup for Leonardo and the Eurofighter Typhoon if the deal is a go. Should be a lot of fun.


There is people who are saying that our Air Force doesn't have a good training. F*ck them.

I hope we will see new guided munitions, new maadi version (the standard polymer and the one with Black Cobra) etc.. For me the most important things will be the pgm for our drones, new missiles and a new atgm.



The SC said:


> It was said officially that it will mostly be about precision munition.. we can also see many new platforms and systems, like MLRS, 3D Radars, Medium range air defense, laser air defense all made fully or partially in Egypt.... But we should wait till after 2023 to see the start of the full Egyptian potential in arms manufacturing.. because the mother factory of the CNC machinery and the Intelligent Manufacturing System (IMS)..A modern system of manufacturing that integrates the abilities of humans, machines, and processes.. will start then.. in 2023 that is..


If we will showcased air defense systems it would be the Rheinmtall products but I don't think that we have an indigenous air defense system project.

Guys, you saw that the article that i sent about Brazil wanting to transform ASTROS II into a sort of air defense system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 there is rumors that SU-57 in operation in Ukraine









The Sukhoi Su-57 in combat operations over Ukraine.


The Russian Air Force has reportedly used four of its new Sukhoi Su-57, fifth-generation fighter jets, to carry out attacks against Ukrainian air defense system




www.aviacionline.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59760-egypt-update-on-naval-groups-scorpene-deal



*Extract: *
_Negotiations between Egypt and France’s Naval Group for the procurement of Scorpene 2000-class submarines, are reported to be progressing smoothly.

The Egyptian side is said to be optimistic that a deal might be soon concluded.

Tactical Report has prepared a 208-word report to shed more light on the deal’s updates and what it may further entail._

Considering that Brazil’s navy is getting a nuclear powered variant, could that be the case for Egypt as it co-operates with Brazil?









Brazilian submarine Álvaro Alberto - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Gomig-21 if there are no meteors for the rafales then the eurofighter deal is redundant


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> There is people who are saying that our Air Force doesn't have a good training. F*ck them.
> 
> I hope we will see new guided munitions, new maadi version (the standard polymer and the one with Black Cobra) etc.. For me the most important things will be the pgm for our drones, new missiles and a new atgm.
> 
> 
> If we will showcased air defense systems it would be the Rheinmtall products but I don't think that we have an indigenous air defense system project.
> 
> Guys, you saw that the article that i sent about Brazil wanting to transform ASTROS II into a sort of air defense system?


There is one project with Bellarus:

*Buk-MB3K* *Medium-range air defense missile system*
It is a recent Belarusian air defense missile system that was proposed to Egypt..






The 9M318 is a new Belarusian surface-to-air missile with active radar guidance. 
Active guidance means that once the missile is launched, the guidance channel becomes free. The launcher vehicle or command post can focus on other targets instead of directing the missile towards its target as with the older missiles with semi-active guidance. The prototype of the 9M318 was first revealed in 2019 and the missile was first tested in 2020. Its declared range is 70 km. This missile can reach targets at an altitude of 25 km. The missile weights 815 kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> There is one project with Bellarus:
> 
> *Buk-MB3K* *Medium-range air defense missile system*
> It is a recent Belarusian air defense missile system that was proposed to Egypt..
> 
> View attachment 853685
> 
> The 9M318 is a new Belarusian surface-to-air missile with active radar guidance.
> Active guidance means that once the missile is launched, the guidance channel becomes free. The launcher vehicle or command post can focus on other targets instead of directing the missile towards its target as with the older missiles with semi-active guidance. The prototype of the 9M318 was first revealed in 2019 and the missile was first tested in 2020. Its declared range is 70 km. This missile can reach targets at an altitude of 25 km. The missile weights 815 kg.


Honestly I don't think that Belarus will give ToT for this. Maybe we can buy for them for large quantity. Ofc I hope we can build them locally in Egypt, it will give a lot of experience.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I don't think that Belarus will give ToT for this. Maybe we can buy for them for large quantity. Ofc I hope we can build them locally in Egypt, it will give a lot of experience.


you know whats better than ToT? Teaching your top scientists abroad to teach the rest here in Egypt. And we already have experince with air defences


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> you know whats better than ToT? Teaching your top scientists abroad to teach the rest here in Egypt. And we already have experince with air defences


Exactly we need that. Typically what happened when Nasser was president but sadly of those experts were assassinated by our beloved cousins.


----------



## Ghostkiller

We must be prepare to a new war in the Middle East. There is big tensions that could sparkle a new war.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Exactly we need that. Typically what happened when Nasser was president but sadly of those experts were assassinated by our beloved cousins.


That is indeed what is happening with belarus and south korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I don't think that Belarus will give ToT for this. Maybe we can buy for them for large quantity. Ofc I hope we can build them locally in Egypt, it will give a lot of experience.


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...nology-transfer-and-local-manufacture.707239/


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...nology-transfer-and-local-manufacture.707239/


I saw the thread like millions times hahaha.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I saw the thread like millions times hahaha.


They have modernized many old systems and now they make their own..which with an Egyptian input can become deadlier.. a very good and important step in further modernizing the Egyptian Eastern systems and equipment.. and making own systems..


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 there is rumors that SU-57 in operation in Ukraine



I saw that. The first one was back in March IIRC and its silhouette was confused with that of an Su-35. But the last news straight out of Russian military was that 4 Su-57s were taking out enemy air defenses using a newly created data link package that shared information between all 4 aircraft in real time. That's great news and we kinda figured that would be the case since they're developing that aircraft to operate slave drones simultaneously, specifically the Okhotnik stealth UCAV. This will also enhance their AWACs capabilities to include the new A50 AEW&C IL-78.

With the new Byelka AESA radar and all this combat proven tests under its belt, all that's left is to up the production rate. Let's hope the EAF is getting that same AESA radar installed in the Su-35s. Just that alone will be a 600% jump in capability of that aircraft.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Gomig-21 if there are no meteors for the rafales then the eurofighter deal is redundant



Yep. But either way, if both wind up with meteors, that's also redundant but I suppose in a good way? Without meteors on the Typhoons, do you think they'd still be a worthy replacement for the Mirage 2Ks or not? And what if the Typhoons get them but not the Rafales?! That would suck big time. I think I would prefer the Rafales to have them than the Typhoons despite the latter actually being a slightly better aircraft.

Then there's also the question of cruise missiles. Can they adapt the SCALPs on the Typhoons since the Storm Shadow will most certainly be blocked because it's basically a US-made CM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> They have modernized many old systems and now they make their own..which with an Egyptian input can become deadlier.. a very good and important step in further modernizing the Egyptian Eastern systems and equipment.. and making own systems..


For you what can replace the old S-125 Pechora and S-75 Dvina ?. Ik that they are all modernized.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> For you what can replace the old S-125 Pechora and S-75 Dvina ?. Ik that they are all modernized.


Yes they were modernized to some extent Pechora 2M.. but still need to be replaced on the modern battlefield and kept in storage..or can play a role as a third layer..since they are potent in their latest upgrades..

S-75 Dvina local development called Tayer el-Sabah variant.. can be replaced with S-300s, S-400 or S-350.. but that will be a bit difficult because of the numbers.. Egypt operates 240 systems of this variant..40 batteries (6 single units per Battery, 2 reloads each) (medium/high-altitude, long-range SAM)..

Army corps and division-level SAM​
9K331 Tor-M1 missile : 16 firing units
9K332 Tor-M2 urchased in 2013 [in service with unspecified numbers]
Modernized SA-3 2M Pechora missile: 10 Batteries (6 SP units per Battery, 2 missiles per S/P unit plus 1 reload per unit) (Low/Medium Altitude, Medium Range SAM)
Modernized SA-6 Gainful missile: 14 Batteries (6 SP units per Battery, 3 missiles per unit plus 1 reload each)(Low/Medium Altitude, Medium Range SAM)
Brigade- and battalion-level SAM​
Skyguard "Amoun" anti-aircraft system AIM-7 Sparrow missile: 72 Units " 18 battalion (3 units each) + 4 batteries for training " (2 4-cell Sparrow missile launchers and 2 Oerlikon GDF-005 twin 35mm guns with one Skyguard Fire Control System per battery, 1 reload per launcher) (Original Italian system is equipped with Aspide missile system, substituted with AIM-7 Sparrow missiles with the EADF).
Modernized Crotale NG missile: 16 Batteries (9 units per Battery, 4 Missiles per unit plus 2 reloads each)(SP Low/Medium Altitude, Short Range SAM)
MIM-72/M48 Chaparral low-altitude SAM AIM-9 "Sidewinder": 86 SP units (4 Missiles per unit plus 2 reloads each)(SP Low Altitude, Short Range SAM)
AN/TWQ-1 Avenger : 75 Batteries (4/8 ready-to-fire FIM-92 Stinger missiles + .50 caliber machine gun with an electronic trigger that can be fired from both the Remote Control Unit located in the drivers cab, and from the Avenger turret. Provides mobile, short-range air defence for ground units against cruise missiles, unmanned aerial vehicles, low-flying fixed-wing aircraft, and helicopters.)
This is old data.. you need to add many new modern systems and radars that were contracted..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Tactical Report:* Negotiations between Egypt and France to buy Scorpene 2000-class submarines are going smoothly*

The site pointed out that the Egyptian side is optimistic about the possibility of concluding the deal soon.

If this deal is completed, Egypt will own the two most powerful European submarines, the German Type-209/1400mod and the French Scorpene-CM-2000 with AIP..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> I saw that. The first one was back in March IIRC and its silhouette was confused with that of an Su-35. But the last news straight out of Russian military was that 4 Su-57s were taking out enemy air defenses using a newly created data link package that shared information between all 4 aircraft in real time. That's great news and we kinda figured that would be the case since they're developing that aircraft to operate slave drones simultaneously, specifically the Okhotnik stealth UCAV. This will also enhance their AWACs capabilities to include the new A50 AEW&C IL-78.
> 
> With the new Byelka AESA radar and all this combat proven tests under its belt, all that's left is to up the production rate. Let's hope the EAF is getting that same AESA radar installed in the Su-35s. Just that alone will be a 600% jump in capability of that aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. But either way, if both wind up with meteors, that's also redundant but I suppose in a good way? Without meteors on the Typhoons, do you think they'd still be a worthy replacement for the Mirage 2Ks or not? And what if the Typhoons get them but not the Rafales?! That would suck big time. I think I would prefer the Rafales to have them than the Typhoons despite the latter actually being a slightly better aircraft.
> 
> Then there's also the question of cruise missiles. Can they adapt the SCALPs on the Typhoons since the Storm Shadow will most certainly be blocked because it's basically a US-made CM.


Well recall how I said the typhoons could be used as another enforcement of the meteor missles. Wouldn't do squat if they didn't have em. Needs the whole package. Both should be armed with them. No more accepting less then we can, all in

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536499971918282752


https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxRY-tUPlv5X99X0RFD-RJQpAWs1izQ-IA



Trans :
Despite the Egyptian army’s announcement of many of its weapons, whether in maneuvers or deals that it conducts, but that remains only 60% or less of the army’s capacity or its equipment and armament, especially since there are a lot of weapons obtained by the Egyptian army and entering service and It does not appear until after two, three or 10 years, and we have in the BUK system M1-2 an example, where Egypt acquired it in the period from 2006 / 2007, and it was not announced that Egypt owns the system until 2014,,
Also, a radar station above the horizon "Rezonans-NE", which was published news of Egypt's acquisition at the beginning of 2020, and Russian newspapers confirmed that Egypt obtained it between the end of 2017 and mid-2018, as well as the Russian early warning radar, Protivnik-GE, which It was only announced during a clip in the military parade and the inspection of the Sixth Armored Division of the Second Field Army on October 6, 2016, and Russian newspapers confirmed that Egypt obtained it at the end of 2014 with an unknown number,,
And there are many weapons that we see news of Egypt’s interest in or that Egypt acquires, and after that we hear nothing about them
In summary, there is a lot of armament and equipment that the army keeps for itself only, and everything that is announced to us is not military secrets. His own secrets that exceed all expectations 🇪🇬


----------



## Gomig-21

Just keep in mind that Jair Bolsanaro (who happens to be VERY popular in Brazil) is a huge supported of the zionists, as well as the majority of Brazilians themselves. I know this because I have several Brazilians who work with me that share that sentiment right in the open. He might even be a zionisit as well, just like that dufous Joe Biden proudly admitted several years ago. Brazil has always been very supportive of the Jews (even against us) and hardly supportive of any Arabs states and certainly not the Palestinians. They were among the first to move their embassy to Jerusalem and their friendship goes way back to the preceding super liberal and twisted governments of Brazil.

This is strictly business for them, but they will also be very loyal to the Jews with either keeping whatever weapons they share at a defensive level, or give the secrets of those weapons to our neighbors. Need to be very careful with this crowd. This will certainly be a common dilemma Egypt will be facing with many countries it tries to partner up with unfortunately. 

Anyway, some pics for the original purpose of this thread!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536777673472675841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536740835747934209

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> View attachment 853898
> View attachment 853899
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536777673472675841
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536740835747934209


Any information about this radar?


----------



## aymanop1522

Ghostkiller said:


> Any information about this radar?


Range 6000km for 5m and 4500 for 1m and 1500 for 0.01m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

aymanop1522 said:


> Range 6000km for 5m and 4500 for 1m and 1500 for 0.01m


now this is a game changer



joker87 said:


> View attachment 853898
> View attachment 853899
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536777673472675841
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536740835747934209


intresting graph there


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> now this is a game changer


I think Russian is overexaggerating for this radar.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Any information about this radar?


​


​Cosmic eye: what the newest Russian radar station "Sula" is capable of​
It is the newest radar station for observing space objects..

The peculiarity of the product lies in the modest size of the antenna strip, which allows monitoring the situation at a distance of up to 6 thousand km. The station has a sectional-modular principle of architecture, which allows it to be deployed in a short time on the ground or on the territory of a military unit. Experts believe the Sula is capable of effectively tracking space debris, satellites and ballistic missile warheads.

A distinctive feature of the Sula radar is the presence of a module in which receiving and transmitting devices are integrated.

This made it possible to make the station quite compact.

For example, the size of an antenna web capable of scanning space at a distance of up to 6 thousand km is 8 × 8 meters.

The radar antenna is based on a modular digital active phased array antenna (AFAR).

According to the developer, it provides the station with "high information characteristics, bandwidth and noise immunity."

AFAR is superior to passive radars in terms of power, reliability and range, the developers note.

In addition, the active antenna is capable of detecting more objects due to the increased range of deflection angles of the main beam.

The pulse radiated power of "Sula" is 500 kW.

The area of responsibility of the station is almost the entire upper hemisphere, and the sector of electronic scanning is a cone with an apex angle of 40 degrees.

"Sula" operates in the frequency range of decimeter and centimeter wavelengths, making it possible to track the movement of satellites, space debris and other objects in orbit.

At a distance of 1.5 thousand km, the radar is capable of detecting objects with an effective scattering area (ESR) of 0.01 sq m..

The enterprise negotiates the type and characteristics of data transmission channels with the customer on an individual basis.

The future operator is invited to use satellite systems, radio relay systems, fiber-optic lines and other means.

As Sheludko said in an interview with RT, "Sula" is controlled from a command and computing center, made in a pre-fabricated module.

The entire infrastructure of the radar station is a whole complex of technical structures with dimensions of no more than 300 × 400 meters.

The station includes an antenna post with a cooling and air conditioning system, communication and data transmission facilities, an engineering complex with an autonomous uninterruptible power supply system and a fire station, a meteorological station, a repair and training base.]]


https://www.tellerreport.com/news/2021-08-17-cosmic-eye--what-the-newest-russian-radar-station-"sula"-is-capable-of.BJIhOahuxt.html

https://vpk.name/en/533320_the-sula...ris-at-a-distance-of-up-to-6-thousand-km.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> ​View attachment 853948​​Cosmic eye: what the newest Russian radar station "Sula" is capable of​
> It is the newest radar station for observing space objects..
> 
> The peculiarity of the product lies in the modest size of the antenna strip, which allows monitoring the situation at a distance of up to 6 thousand km. The station has a sectional-modular principle of architecture, which allows it to be deployed in a short time on the ground or on the territory of a military unit. Experts believe the Sula is capable of effectively tracking space debris, satellites and ballistic missile warheads.
> 
> A distinctive feature of the Sula radar is the presence of a module in which receiving and transmitting devices are integrated.
> 
> This made it possible to make the station quite compact.
> 
> For example, the size of an antenna web capable of scanning space at a distance of up to 6 thousand km is 8 × 8 meters.
> 
> The radar antenna is based on a modular digital active phased array antenna (AFAR).
> 
> According to the developer, it provides the station with "high information characteristics, bandwidth and noise immunity."
> 
> AFAR is superior to passive radars in terms of power, reliability and range, the developers note.
> 
> In addition, the active antenna is capable of detecting more objects due to the increased range of deflection angles of the main beam.
> 
> The pulse radiated power of "Sula" is 500 kW.
> 
> The area of responsibility of the station is almost the entire upper hemisphere, and the sector of electronic scanning is a cone with an apex angle of 40 degrees.
> 
> "Sula" operates in the frequency range of decimeter and centimeter wavelengths, making it possible to track the movement of satellites, space debris and other objects in orbit.
> 
> At a distance of 1.5 thousand km, the radar is capable of detecting objects with an effective scattering area (ESR) of 0.01 sq m..
> 
> The enterprise negotiates the type and characteristics of data transmission channels with the customer on an individual basis.
> 
> The future operator is invited to use satellite systems, radio relay systems, fiber-optic lines and other means.
> 
> As Sheludko said in an interview with RT, "Sula" is controlled from a command and computing center, made in a pre-fabricated module.
> 
> The entire infrastructure of the radar station is a whole complex of technical structures with dimensions of no more than 300 × 400 meters.
> 
> The station includes an antenna post with a cooling and air conditioning system, communication and data transmission facilities, an engineering complex with an autonomous uninterruptible power supply system and a fire station, a meteorological station, a repair and training base.]]
> 
> 
> https://www.tellerreport.com/news/2021-08-17-cosmic-eye--what-the-newest-russian-radar-station-"sula"-is-capable-of.BJIhOahuxt.html
> 
> https://vpk.name/en/533320_the-sula...ris-at-a-distance-of-up-to-6-thousand-km.html
> 
> View attachment 853949


You aren't suspicious that those claims is little bit overexaggerating? How does it cost?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> You aren't suspicious that those claims is little bit overexaggerating? How does it cost?


No


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> You aren't suspicious that those claims is little bit overexaggerating? How does it cost?


Well my friend.. The Russians were the first to conquer space.. why should anyone be suspicious of their claims..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Check this out; this is Russia's Black Sea Fleet's Vasily Bykov Project 22160 patrol ship and it's armed additionally with a Tor-M2KM air defense system on the aft helo landing pad. The Israelis also recently craned one of their iron cones onto one of their saars or whatever they call those. Makes you kinda wonder, who was the first to bring a pair of Avengers mounted on HUMVEE's to protect their two Mistrals LHD helicopter carriers and were laughed at and ridiculed? Oh yeah, the Egyptian Navy wasn't it?!

So I guess now that the Israelis copied the same idea it's ok? And now here the Russians pretty much did the same thing with a tracked Tor-M2 SAM system, I guess it was a pretty damn genius idea on behalf of the Egyptian Navy!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Check this out; this is Russia's Black Sea Fleet's Vasily Bykov Project 22160 patrol ship and it's armed additionally with a Tor-M2KM air defense system on the aft helo landing pad. The Israelis also recently craned one of their iron cones onto one of their saars or whatever they call those. Makes you kinda wonder, who was the first to bring a pair of Avengers mounted on HUMVEE's to protect their two Mistrals LHD helicopter carriers and were laughed at and ridiculed? Oh yeah, the Egyptian Navy wasn't it?!
> 
> So I guess now that the Israelis copied the same idea it's ok? And now here the Russians pretty much did the same thing with a tracked Tor-M2 SAM system, I guess it was a pretty damn genius idea on behalf of the Egyptian Navy!
> 
> View attachment 854010


they will always get riduculed for it. Just makes me confident that we have people who think out of the box in the military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536952498761748480
this is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536952498761748480
> this is amazing


This news will help very much our defense industry. I think always the private sectors bring more "prosperous" projects than the state sectors. I hope with the privatization of our economy will help us to fight this global crisis despite the inflation etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

http://www.disclosure.ru/issuer/7714041693/


Very soon, Radar Sola is in service, client Egypt No. 818
From 2019 to 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Man that was fast. ما خفي كان اعظم


joker87 said:


> http://www.disclosure.ru/issuer/7714041693/
> 
> 
> Very soon, Radar Sola is in service, client Egypt No. 818
> From 2019 to 2020


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537021025812156416
@Philip the Arab I think you will like this news. Ik it is old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537012280524738565
@Gomig-21 When there is oil or gas on the line, the westerns bihtoto gazmethom fi bo2ohom hahaha and they don't talk about HR issues hahaha. Such hypocrites. That show that they don't even care about HR in first place. They are using this card to criticize any country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Frigate Nikiforos and ENS Taba training together fi Iskandariya!











Συνεκπαίδευση της Φ/Γ "Νικηφόρος Φωκάς" με την αιγυπτιακή Φ/Γ ENS Taba" - Πτήση & Διάστημα


H φρεγάτα “Νικηφόρος Φωκάς” κατέπλευσε στο λιμένα της Αλεξάνδρειας της Αιγύπτου – μετά την αντικατάσταση της από την Φ/Γ “Αδρίας” στην επιχείρηση UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force In Lebanon) – και στη συνέχεια εκτέλεσε συνεκπαίδευση ΡASSEX (Passing Exercise) με την αιγυπτιακή Φ/Γ “ENS Taba”...




www.ptisidiastima.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Frigate Nikiforos and ENS Taba training together fi Iskandariya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνεκπαίδευση της Φ/Γ "Νικηφόρος Φωκάς" με την αιγυπτιακή Φ/Γ ENS Taba" - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> H φρεγάτα “Νικηφόρος Φωκάς” κατέπλευσε στο λιμένα της Αλεξάνδρειας της Αιγύπτου – μετά την αντικατάσταση της από την Φ/Γ “Αδρίας” στην επιχείρηση UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force In Lebanon) – και στη συνέχεια εκτέλεσε συνεκπαίδευση ΡASSEX (Passing Exercise) με την αιγυπτιακή Φ/Γ “ENS Taba”...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com


You know the name of this training because what I heard is that Medusa 22 will be in november and not in june. Ancient Brothers 🤝🤝

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537021025812156416
> @Philip the Arab I think you will like this news. Ik it is old.


Sakr with guided rockets will be good for accurate strikes. Cluster munitions combined with GPS guidance will increase lethality.

Disposable containers allow quick changes of rockets as well.

Export wise it can achieve good sales to GCC and African nations.

Wonder about using them on the Sinai-200 to increase carrying capacity and survivability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Sakr with guided rockets will be good for accurate strikes. Cluster munitions combined with GPS guidance will increase lethality.
> 
> Disposable containers allow quick changes of rockets as well.
> 
> Export wise it can achieve good sales to GCC and African nations.


I think Egypt needs one or two modern MLRS (Brazil and another one) with guided rockets it would be deadly combos. We have a large quantity of Sakr series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> I think Egypt needs one or two modern MLRS (Brazil and another one) with guided rockets it would be deadly combos. We have a large quantity of Sakr series.


Agree, Egypt should have a layered guided MLRS in inventory.

Should go from 0-250+km range and all with acceptable accuracy.

Though you shouldn’t underestimate the Sakr, Russia is using them quite effectively in Ukraine.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Agree, Egypt should have a layered guided MLRS in inventory.
> 
> Should go from 0-250+km range and all with acceptable accuracy.
> 
> Though you shouldn’t underestimate the Sakr, Russia is using them quite effectively in Ukraine.


I know that's why with huge quantity it is deadly. But the problem is that their ranges are max 60km or even less so no long range MLRS like +200km with guided rockets. Egypt used a lot of Sakr during Operation Badr (6 oct 1973) to target Bar Lev line and the fortifications before the line so they can prevent any armored or human reinforcement. And they did the job perfectly.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Lieutenant-General Mohammad Zaki, Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces, meets with the Chief of Staff of the UAE Armed Forces


----------



## Hydration

Foinikas said:


> Frigate Nikiforos and ENS Taba training together fi Iskandariya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνεκπαίδευση της Φ/Γ "Νικηφόρος Φωκάς" με την αιγυπτιακή Φ/Γ ENS Taba" - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> H φρεγάτα “Νικηφόρος Φωκάς” κατέπλευσε στο λιμένα της Αλεξάνδρειας της Αιγύπτου – μετά την αντικατάσταση της από την Φ/Γ “Αδρίας” στην επιχείρηση UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force In Lebanon) – και στη συνέχεια εκτέλεσε συνεκπαίδευση ΡASSEX (Passing Exercise) με την αιγυπτιακή Φ/Γ “ENS Taba”...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com


well a jet passed by here in alexandria if that intrests you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Frigate Nikiforos and ENS Taba training together fi Iskandariya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνεκπαίδευση της Φ/Γ "Νικηφόρος Φωκάς" με την αιγυπτιακή Φ/Γ ENS Taba" - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> H φρεγάτα “Νικηφόρος Φωκάς” κατέπλευσε στο λιμένα της Αλεξάνδρειας της Αιγύπτου – μετά την αντικατάσταση της από την Φ/Γ “Αδρίας” στην επιχείρηση UNIFIL (United Nations Interim Force In Lebanon) – και στη συνέχεια εκτέλεσε συνεκπαίδευση ΡASSEX (Passing Exercise) με την αιγυπτιακή Φ/Γ “ENS Taba”...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com



Hey man, it looks like the Nikiforos Fokas has its missiles lined up for the Taba ya Foinikas what the heck is up with that, maaan?! lol. Can't wait to get the full scope of pics of all the platforms involved in this and eventually in Medusa.













Look at the impeccable blue & deep turquoise waters of the glorious Mediterranean Sea, wow. 











During the co-training of the two warships*, objects of communication, synthesis and exchange of recognized area image, targeting, forward maneuvering and Maritime Interdiction Operations (MIO) were executed.*

This activity is part of the broader framework of international actions of the Greek armed forces and contributed on the one hand to the maintenance of the operational capacity of the participating units at a high level and *on the other hand to the promotion of the military cooperation between Greece and Egypt, which is constantly being upgraded, proving in* p*ractice the role of the two countries as pillars of stability and security in the Eastern Mediterranean and the Middle East.*

No other better friendship than the GREEK/HELLENIC and EGYPTIAN friendship that goes back thousands of years. Nothing else like it and the security of the Mediterranean is trusted to us, which is why we need to patrol it together and keep a solid eye on every square centimeter to make sure no one tries to take what isn't theirs....


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey man, it looks like the Nikiforos Fokas has its missiles lined up for the Taba ya Foinikas what the heck is up with that, maaan?! lol. Can't wait to get the full scope of pics of all the platforms involved in this and eventually in Medusa.
> 
> View attachment 854164
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 854169
> 
> 
> Look at the impeccable blue & deep turquoise waters of the glorious Mediterranean Sea, wow.
> 
> View attachment 854170
> 
> 
> View attachment 854173
> 
> 
> During the co-training of the two warships*, objects of communication, synthesis and exchange of recognized area image, targeting, forward maneuvering and Maritime Interdiction Operations (MIO) were executed.*
> 
> This activity is part of the broader framework of international actions of the Greek armed forces and contributed on the one hand to the maintenance of the operational capacity of the participating units at a high level and *on the other hand to the promotion of the military cooperation between Greece and Egypt, which is constantly being upgraded, proving in* p*ractice the role of the two countries as pillars of stability and security in the Eastern Mediterranean and the Middle East.*
> 
> No other better friendship than the GREEK/HELLENIC and EGYPTIAN friendship that goes back thousands of years. Nothing else like it and the security of the Mediterranean is trusted to us, which is why we need to patrol it together and keep a solid eye on every square centimeter to make sure no one tries to take what isn't theirs....
> 
> View attachment 854174


The last photo who is the egyptian and who is the greek because both look egyptian hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The last photo who is the egyptian and who is the greek because both look egyptian hahahaha



I know, right. That's another reason why we have such a tight bond, we look alike lol.

Best way to tell is obviously the uniform and all Egyptian Navy admirals and captains even I think wear that red badge with the gold leaves & stars on the collar of their white shirts.

The army generals wear it also, like this one on the general's jacket collar.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey man, it looks like the Nikiforos Fokas has its missiles lined up for the Taba ya Foinikas what the heck is up with that, maaan?! lol. Can't wait to get the full scope of pics of all the platforms involved in this and eventually in Medusa.
> 
> View attachment 854164
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 854169
> 
> 
> Look at the impeccable blue & deep turquoise waters of the glorious Mediterranean Sea, wow.
> 
> View attachment 854170
> 
> 
> View attachment 854173
> 
> 
> During the co-training of the two warships*, objects of communication, synthesis and exchange of recognized area image, targeting, forward maneuvering and Maritime Interdiction Operations (MIO) were executed.*
> 
> This activity is part of the broader framework of international actions of the Greek armed forces and contributed on the one hand to the maintenance of the operational capacity of the participating units at a high level and *on the other hand to the promotion of the military cooperation between Greece and Egypt, which is constantly being upgraded, proving in* p*ractice the role of the two countries as pillars of stability and security in the Eastern Mediterranean and the Middle East.*
> 
> No other better friendship than the GREEK/HELLENIC and EGYPTIAN friendship that goes back thousands of years. Nothing else like it and the security of the Mediterranean is trusted to us, which is why we need to patrol it together and keep a solid eye on every square centimeter to make sure no one tries to take what isn't theirs....
> 
> View attachment 854174


Yes but remember: "Turkish navy since 1081" 🤣🤣🤣



Ghostkiller said:


> The last photo who is the egyptian and who is the greek because both look egyptian hahahaha


Lol I saw the photo and I can't tell

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Yes but remember: "Turkish navy since 1081" 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> 
> Lol I saw the photo and I can't tell


In Greece there is conscription?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> In Greece there is conscription?


Yeah,it's normal here.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Yeah,it's normal here.


What is the criteria?

And did you do it?


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> What is the criteria?
> 
> And did you do it?


The criteria is...to be 18 years-old,citizen and I don't know if they take non-citizens,but I think volunteers can also serve.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> The criteria is...to be 18 years-old,citizen and I don't know if they take non-citizens,but I think volunteers can also serve.


You did it?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> You did it?


I can't hear you,the signal is not good

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

This is an incredible video, a fast track of the Eurofighter Typhoon's construction and very impressive. What I found the most interesting was the black primer phase they used prior to painting it the smokey grey. 

Also because of the joint partnership of this aircraft, it's remarkable how successful this process is because of how complicated things get when so many parties are involved. The wings, for example. The port wing is build in Italy while the starboard wing is built in the UK!!! and they're identical except the obvious, one is for the right side while the other left. The forward fuselage and vertical stabilizer are built in Germany whole the main fuselage is built in Spain and the engines are Rols Royce obviously built in the UK. Remarkable how it all comes together the way it does.






The EJ200 Rols Royce engine construction is crazy. 2 guys put an entire engine together in no time at all making it look so easy because of almost 80 years experience building the best jet engines in the world. And you can see why not just anyone or any country can build a jet engine when you see all the engineering and mechanisms and how they come together with the turkey feathers of the exhaust nozzle and most of all, the metallurgy of the special, heat metals they use and precision of the blades and so much more. Just great stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> I can't hear you,the signal is not good


Don't worry I didn't do it because I am the only son. So we are together hahahahaha


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Don't worry I didn't do it because I am the only son. So we are together hahahahaha


I'm the only son too! hahahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> I'm the only son too! hahahaha


In Greece if you are the only son you will not do your army?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> In Greece if you are the only son you will not do your army?


It depends on some things. Don't make me search the regulations at this time 😂


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Temsah 3 light 4x4 armored vehicle likely in mass production​​01 April 2022​
According to a tweet from Mahmoud Gamal, the indigenous Egyptian designed Temsah 3 light wheeled armored vehicle has likely entered the mass production phase at Factory 200 (Tank plant).






The indigenous Egyptian designed Temsah 3 light 4x4 armored vehicle has likely entered the mass production phase at Factory 200 (Tank plant). (Picture source: via Twitter account of Mahmoud Gamal)






The vehicle is built on an HMMWV chassis and is powered by a 6.5-liter turbodiesel engine developing 205 hp at 3,200 rpm. The vehicle can reach 110 km/h and cover about 440 km on hard surface. The empty weight is 5,000 kg, with a 1,400 kg payload, which gives a gross weight of 6,500 kg.

With a ground clearance of 40 cm, the vehicle can face most of the current obstacles encountered when driving off-road. The ballistic protection is of level BR6. Anti-blast seats are optional. 7 gun ports offer self-defense possibilities to the 2 + 4-man crew. The vehicle is fitted with four external cameras, plus one night-vision camera.

A small turret armed with a light, medium or heavy machine gun is associated with a camera for night vision.

The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production had signed an agreement with AM General to produce the HMMWV Chassis locally. This step was taken to increase and boost the Egyptian locally-produced components in the indigenous armored vehicles, in particular the Temsah 3.





The Temsah 3 is built on an HMMWV chassis produced under license in Egypt (Picture source: via Twitter account of Mahmoud Gamal)





Temsah 3 (Picture source: Army Recognition)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Did ST-100/500 entered mass production?


----------



## Hydration

st-500 yes idk about st100 maybe mote development is needed for the anti tank and cruise


Ghostkiller said:


> Did ST-100/500 entered mass production?


 Missiles version


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> st-500 yes idk about st100 maybe mote development is needed for the anti tank and cruise
> 
> Missiles version


Those anti tanks and cruise missile are already in service in the chinese army, we will buy for them or produce them locally.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxnS71D9CXBxFU_AK732f2MijhLhW5HYaD







Trans :
The Egyptian armored vehicle 🇪🇬 Temsah-IV in a wonderful shot is considered the best armored vehicle in the Temsah family in terms of design, protection and multi-tasking
It is a class of heavy armored anti-mine MRAP
Its length is 6.2 meters, its width is 2.5 meters, and its height is 2.7 meters. It is propelled by a 245 horsepower diesel engine with automatic transmission. It can reach a speed of 95 km per hour and a maximum range of 500 km. Its maximum weight is 15 tons. It can carry up to 4 tons.
Capable of carrying an explosive charge of up to 10 kg TNT Available with anti-explosive seats

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Those anti tanks and cruise missile are already in service in the chinese army, we will buy for them or produce them locally.


The army wouldve probably bought it if thats true. More development is needed probably and we are not complaining having an mrap with this kind of accurate firepower will be amazing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537479981793697799
@Foinikas

btw @Gomig-21 is that the thermal sight that egypt produces? looks very similair


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> The army wouldve probably bought it if thats true. More development is needed probably and we are not complaining having an mrap with this kind of accurate firepower will be amazing
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537479981793697799
> @Foinikas
> 
> btw @Gomig-21 is that the thermal sight that egypt produces? looks very similair


Maybe we got the licence for them. What I wish is something like the ACOG optics for SOF Army etc.. and not just thermal and nightvision

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

That latest armored temsah vehicle is a beauty. Looks very sharp and detailed like other modern vehicles, not basic and plain like just making something to have it. Also whats the point of cooperating with Brazil if we can potentially be cut off from their weapon industry if the good guys next door say so?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> That latest armored temsah vehicle is a beauty. Looks very sharp and detailed like other modern vehicles, not basic and plain like just making something to have it. Also whats the point of cooperating with Brazil if we can potentially be cut off from their weapon industry if the good guys next door say so?


Business is business. Plus if they cut of the weapon cooperation I think we will reverse engineer those weapons hahaha. Our Army will not do something that will make their partner to cut with us. Plus both Egypt and our cousins have good relations with Brazil.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59782-egypt-to-receive-m-346-arimachi-jet-trainers-from-italy



Egypt to receive Aermacchi M-346 jet trainers from Italy 






Egypt is reported to be close to finalizing a $3 billion deal with Italy to acquire Typhoon aircraft, following three years of negotiations.
It is said that along with the Typhoon deal, the Italian side has finally agreed to deliver Aermacchi M-346 trainer jets that Egypt placed an order for three years ago.
Tactical Report has prepared a 222-word report to shed more light on the trainers' deal and what it encompasses. 

@Gomig-21 @The SC 3 years ago wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Sinai-200 needs a new turret system as soon as possible and loitering munition drone launchers on it as well.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Sinai-200 needs a new turret system as soon as possible and loitering munition drone launchers on it as well.


We don't know any developements for Sinai-200. I think you said that because of the new german tank KF-51 Panther withl HERO 120 loitering ammunitions hahahaha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> We don't know any developements for Sinai-200. I think you said that because of the new german tank KF-51 Panther withl HERO 120 loitering ammunitions hahahaha?


The idea is very useful, have a crew member in the Sinai-200 operate the drone from the inside of the vehicle.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> The idea is very useful, have a crew member in the Sinai-200 operate the drone from the inside of the vehicle.


The problem is the money hahaha. Everyone has financial crisis, our inflation is ≈15%. So it is hard. But I hope it will improve and the problem is that we don't know the variants of Sinai-200. Till now we don't produce locally loitering munitions or maybe we did it but in secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537495924930379776
trans : Lavrov: The "Stinger" and "Javelin" systems that the West supplied to Ukraine are being sold on the black market

Our chance to buy and to reverse engineer it. I am just joking hahahaha


----------



## Kellar777

Ghostkiller said:


> Did ST-100/500 entered mass production?


No sir not yet for two reasons
The army wants some modifications on it
Secondly it's very expensive at the moment to mass produce


----------



## Ghostkiller

Kellar777 said:


> No sir not yet for two reasons
> The army wants some modifications on it
> Secondly it's very expensive at the moment to mass produce


Are you abdelrahman elghawas on twitter ah wala la2 hahahaha?


----------



## joker88

Embraer ofrece el KC-390 a la Fuerza Aérea de Egipto en un acuerdo con transferencia tecnológica


La empresa brasileña Embraer ha presentado a la Fuerza Aérea de Egipto una oferta por el avión de transporte militar KC-390 en un acuerdo que incluiría...




www.defensa.com


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> btw @Gomig-21 is that the thermal sight that egypt produces? looks very similair



It does look very similar indeed. 

BTW, notice anything funny about that "picture"?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, notice anything funny about that "picture"?


??? mesh fahem






Looks like Egypt will buy new products from Escribano hahahaa maybe the anti-tank missile named Alcon

@Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> ??? mesh fahem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Egypt will buy new products from Escribano hahahaa maybe the anti-tank missile named Alcon
> 
> @Philip the Arab


Should be licensed and mass produced for Egyptian artillery and rocket use.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Should be licensed and mass produced for Egyptian artillery and rocket use.


I think it would be mass produced. We have a lot of old D-30 and even upgraded D-30 and other artilleries.






Watch from 3:30 to 5:24
@Philip the Arab 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537726358016737281@Buschlaid 
We are using M-46 on Ural vehicles etc...


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> ??? mesh fahem

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 854607


hahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hey @Ghostkiller @Gomig-21 @The SC

Came across this article that confirms the Sinai-200 is using a 30mm turret in a IFV configuration already.

Protection is also against 14mm AP shells all around.

Basically confirms Egypt has a viable indigenous IFV that is superior to the BMP-1 and -2.









A new IFV for Egyptian mechanised units: the SENA 200 - EDR Magazine


By Paolo Valpolini Currently equipped with YPR-765 of Dutch origin and, mostly, with BMP-1S of Soviet/Russian origin, Egyptian Army mechanised




www.edrmagazine.eu





“Another one at the company being fitted as combat support vehicle and equipped with a one-man turret armed with 30 mm cannon, on which the company representative didn’t elaborate, adding however tht in this configuration the SENA 200 would host the driver, the commander in the turret, and two dismounts.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I think it would be mass produced. We have a lot of old D-30 and even upgraded D-30 and other artilleries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from 3:30 to 5:24
> @Philip the Arab
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537726358016737281@Buschlaid
> We are using M-46 on Ural vehicles etc...



This is such a great picture. You get a clear view of the hydraulic stabilizer which you don't see that often.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt produces boattail extended range ammo for 155mm cannons


“Design & manufacturing of extended range hollow based 155mm artillery projectile mostly well be at the 30s Kms range for M109 howitzer using base bleed, boat tail”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Hey @Ghostkiller @Gomig-21 @The SC
> 
> Came across this article that confirms the Sinai-200 is using a 30mm turret in a IFV configuration already.
> 
> Protection is also against 14mm AP shells all around.
> 
> Basically confirms Egypt has a viable indigenous IFV that is superior to the BMP-1 and -2.



That's pretty rad! Some great specs on that thing including a much better upgrade in armor than the original BMP-1. The inside is pretty lush, too.
















The anti RPG netting which they didn't exhibit at this show along with individual firing ports & blast absorbing seats and under- belly mine protection and the best part is it's going into production. Hopefully they'll have a lot of export customers after they fulfill the army's requirement, especially now with the RCWS on the turret.

BTW, as you probably well know, the correct spelling for it is in fact the way they have it written. SENA is much more accurate to the Arabic word for what every one knows as 'Sinai', although the e could be interchangeable with the i, it's still closer to the real thing. They even got that part right. Glad they didn't call it the "Sinai." Good sign of many more things to come ISA.











Blue Man Group lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's pretty rad! Some great specs on that thing including a much better upgrade in armor than the original BMP-1. The inside is pretty lush, too.
> 
> View attachment 854662
> 
> 
> View attachment 854663
> 
> 
> View attachment 854664
> 
> 
> The anti RPG netting which they didn't exhibit at this show along with individual firing ports & blast absorbing seats and under- belly mine protection and the best part is it's going into production. Hopefully they'll have a lot of export customers after they fulfill the army's requirement, especially now with the RCWS on the turret.
> 
> BTW, as you probably well know, the correct spelling for it is in fact the way they have it written. SENA is much more accurate to the Arabic word for what every one knows as 'Sinai', although the e could be interchangeable with the i, it's still closer to the real thing. They even got that part right. Glad they didn't call it the "Sinai." Good sign of many more things to come ISA.
> 
> View attachment 854665
> 
> 
> View attachment 854668
> 
> 
> Blue Man Group lol.
> 
> View attachment 854666


Honestly I hated it when they called her "SENA". We all know that سيناء = Sinai and not SENA hahaha. I hope they will design a new IFV which will be larger in size like Namer (Israel) Puma (Germany) VCR Dragon (Spain). My problem is that BMP series and SINA-200 are small in height so it is uncomfortable for tall people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 you will like this video hahaha


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I hated it when they called her "SENA". We all know that سيناء = Sinai and not SENA hahaha. I hope they will design a new IFV which will be larger in size like Namer (Israel) Puma (Germany) VCR Dragon (Spain). My problem is that BMP series and SINA-200 are small in height so it is uncomfortable for tall people.


wdym? An open flat desert favours low profile veichles like the bmp the same reason an anti tank version of the fahd got rejected because of its height. And if you look closely back of IFV was designed to have better comfort than of a bmp 2 or 3 but less of a bradely. Still not enouhj in my opnion they should atleast raise the seat a little bit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> wdym? An open flat desert favours low profile veichles like the bmp the same reason an anti tank version of the fahd got rejected because of its height. And if you look closely back of IFV was designed to have better comfort than of a bmp 2 or 3 but less of a bradely. Still not enouhj in my opnion they should atleast raise the seat a little bit


You are true.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Would a 90 or 105m work on the Sinai-200?

Would be a good amphibious or airborne tank.








Indians used 105mm on their BMP to fulfill role of light tank


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> Would a 90 or 105m work on the Sinai-200?
> 
> 
> View attachment 854748
> 
> 
> 
> Indians used 105mm on their BMP to fulfill role of light tank
> 
> 
> View attachment 854749


eh might as well turn up its armour and turn into a tank. maybe a wheeled version or an entirely new wheeled veichle would be better to carry that canon for faster movment and hit and run warfare

actually a hybrid like that would be tank support. Hit and run is reserved for the mighty toyotas with modified konkurs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> actually a hybrid like that would be tank support. Hit and run is reserved for the mighty toyotas with modified konkurs


In combat sometimes a 30mm or other similarly sized cannon is insufficient hence the need for larger sized cannons to take care of bunkers, houses, and other fortifications.

The Sinai-200 could use a 90mm cannon quite easily as the M113 which is much lighter and with a weaker engine can use one as well.

This is why many wheeled vehicles have 105 or 120mm guns, they aren’t meant to go directly against tanks but to act as support vehicles with heavier firepower.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> In combat sometimes a 30mm or other similarly sized cannon is insufficient hence the need for larger sized cannons to take care of bunkers, houses, and other fortifications.
> 
> The Sinai-200 could use a 90mm cannon quite easily as the M113 which is much weaker can use one as well.
> 
> This is why many wheeled vehicles have 105 or 120mm guns, they aren’t meant to go directly against tanks but to act as support vehicles with heavier firepower.


oh no i didnt mean going head to head with tanks. i meant being that annoying little rat using flanking fire and much more effective in urban combat than tanks. If they can also make it air drop cabable then it would be perfect for mass air drops behind enemy lines which i really hope they do with an entirely new 105mm wheeled veichle









Egyptian K9 program to use Australian steel from Bisalloy - Australian Defence Magazine


Hanwha Defense will be working with Australia’s Bisalloy for the steel involved in the $1.7 billion Egyptian K9 artillery program.




www.australiandefence.com.au





weird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I hated it when they called her "SENA". We all know that سيناء = Sinai and not SENA hahaha.



That's actually not right. The only thing that's missing in SENA is the ء at the end, to which there is no letter in the English alphabet to substitute for. That's why we use the 2 to make up for that and they're certainly not going to call it the SINA2 lol. 

And the other problem with SINAI is that both I ' s in that word are pronounced the same way as in "Ireland" which is totally incorrect. That's why they got it right when they called it SENA. Problem is, most everyone since maps were created have called the peninsula Sinai and have gotten used to that. But it's one of those things that has always been incorrect until this new IFV hahaha.

Also why do we feel the need to constantly compete and design things according to what Israel has? Man, screw Israel 10 x over our needs are much different than theirs and who the heck are they to set some standard?! I could never understand that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Also why do we feel the need to constantly compete and design things according to what Israel has? Man, screw Israel 10 x over our needs are much different than theirs and who the heck are they to set some standard?! I could never understand that.


I am not comparing that's why I put other types of IFVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Do think the NUT drone could be a UCAV with light munitions and as a recon platform especially with SATCOM.







It needs good electro optics though for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Do think the NUT drone could be a UCAV with light munitions and as a recon platform.
> 
> View attachment 854758
> 
> 
> It needs good electro optics though for sure.


I heard that it can carry bombs/missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I am not comparing that's why I put other types of IFVs.



My bad.  I meant it in general, I think we all have a tendency to do that unconsciously.

BTW, what do you think of this monstrosity? Grenade rifle, not launcher! By Rheinmetall.
The size of the magazine loool.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> My bad.  I meant it in general, I think we all have a tendency to do that unconsciously.
> 
> BTW, what do you think of this monstrosity? Grenade rifle, not launcher! By Rheinmetall.
> The size of the magazine loool.
> 
> View attachment 854760


The revolver design is better in my opinion


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> The revolver design is better in my opinion



I haven't seen that. Got a pic?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I haven't seen that. Got a pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> View attachment 854774



Ah, yes, better known as grenade launcher!  BTW, ever handle one of those? Wow, they are ridiculously heavy. A lot of steel in that coil and gets even heavier when fully loaded. I bet that rifle is much lighter.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Would love to see a second and even better version of the SENA 200 after the first model goes into production. Personally I think the short barrel 55mm gun originally used on the bmp 1 should be salvaged and refurbished to be converted into an automatic turret system with 3rd gen thermals. That way a separate compartment is used for infantry while you have more firepower, not to mention the protection it would give to the personnel in the vehicle. An automated 55mm turret system sounds nice. Also allows egypt to recycle its older equipment and make more use of them until more modern stuff is ready. Plus these surplus equipment is laying around in egypt just waiting to be used, so no shortage for some time. Those greek bmps that were donated? Yea you know where I'm going with this. Just a thought but I think it has alot of supply, logistics, and lasting advantages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Ah, yes, better known as grenade launcher!  BTW, ever handle one of those? Wow, they are ridiculously heavy. A lot of steel in that coil and gets even heavier when fully loaded. I bet that rifle is much lighter.


3 pounds lighter unloaded which is a good amount but nothing gamechanging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Hydration said:


> oh no i didnt mean going head to head with tanks. i meant being that annoying little rat using flanking fire and much more effective in urban combat than tanks. If they can also make it air drop cabable then it would be perfect for mass air drops behind enemy lines which i really hope they do with an entirely new 105mm wheeled veichle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian K9 program to use Australian steel from Bisalloy - Australian Defence Magazine
> 
> 
> Hanwha Defense will be working with Australia’s Bisalloy for the steel involved in the $1.7 billion Egyptian K9 artillery program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.australiandefence.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538024563807645697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538043159443386368
Aywa keda howa da el kalam hahaha @Gomig-21 @Philip the Arab @Hydration

I hope we will reverse engineer other weapons/equipments because it will boost our industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hydration

nice


----------



## ARCH٤R

Alright so apparently the corvette ENS Luxor is getting renamed to ENS Ismailia, because “Luxor” is now applied to the forthcoming Fort Rostalie-class replenishment ship.

News is the citizens of Luxor are mad, and “vow” to invade and annex Ismailia for the Egyptian Navy’s decision, meanwhile the citizens of the Red Sea Province, fearing the battles between both governorates will occur on their territory, have phoned Sawiris to purchase L2A7 tanks and F-15s, as well as Adidas cleats for any possible irregular warfare (possibly also for Gouna FC’s match vs Eastern Company on the 27th of June).

Jokes on you keep scrolling down.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxz4xZLEMOEAgaWxdQ1K0XKQ8NrpWHSwVP



Trans :
The Egyptian army is producing the main ammunition for the M1 tank, which is armor-piercing kinetic energy projectiles installed with fins, centrifugal heels, including 120 mm detectors, of the models KE-W, KE-W A1 and KE-W A2 and intends to replace it with the new generation KE-W A4.
- Kinetic energy projectiles do not contain an explosive charge, but a super-head made of tungsten or depleted uranium, whose penetration into the armor depends on the kinetic energy resulting from the massive launch speed of the tank gun barrel, which is 1,740 meters / s (6264 km / h),
- Chemical energy projectiles rely on a charge of explosive and fragmentation chemicals to destroy the target,,
The detector is a chemical substance located in the back of the projectile, which works after the launch to determine its trajectory until the moment of hitting the target, to allow the tank crew to adjust and adjust the launch coordinates,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxz4xZLEMOEAgaWxdQ1K0XKQ8NrpWHSwVP
> 
> 
> 
> Trans :
> The Egyptian army is producing the main ammunition for the M1 tank, which is armor-piercing kinetic energy projectiles installed with fins, centrifugal heels, including 120 mm detectors, of the models KE-W, KE-W A1 and KE-W A2 and intends to replace it with the new generation KE-W A4.
> - Kinetic energy projectiles do not contain an explosive charge, but a super-head made of tungsten or depleted uranium, whose penetration into the armor depends on the kinetic energy resulting from the massive launch speed of the tank gun barrel, which is 1,740 meters / s (6264 km / h),
> - Chemical energy projectiles rely on a charge of explosive and fragmentation chemicals to destroy the target,,
> The detector is a chemical substance located in the back of the projectile, which works after the launch to determine its trajectory until the moment of hitting the target, to allow the tank crew to adjust and adjust the launch coordinates,,


the hell is KE-W

i never heard of an APFSDS named like that


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> the hell is KE-W
> 
> i never heard of an APFSDS named like that


IDK hahahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

Latest pic of EN MEKO A200 #904 wrapping up sea trials and should be delivered soon ISA.







M-346 Aeramacci trainer & light attack aircraft undergoing recent AA refueling.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 shoof el tiktok 3ala el thread beta3 Submarine type209

@Hydration eh ra2yak fel tiktok hahaha? El tiktok da kenz hahahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

A very good video

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 shoof el tiktok 3ala el thread beta3 Submarine type209
> 
> @Hydration eh ra2yak fel tiktok hahaha? El tiktok da kenz hahahaha


truly something to hold onto


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> truly something to hold onto


I was arguing with a zionist and he said to me that his video is fake hahahaha.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538207912820088835
@Gomig-21 Mahmoud Gamal answered to my question hahahaha

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 shoof el tiktok 3ala el thread beta3 Submarine type209



I couldn't find it? Can you post it here?



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 Mahmoud Gamal answered to my question hahahaha



Helwa awi ya Basha. He really is a good guy. 
BTW, I never heard anyone yak that fast as that guy in that last video loool. Wow, he spoke in the speed of light!


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I couldn't find it? Can you post it here?




__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/6983303345351953666



Gomig-21 said:


> Helwa awi ya Basha. He really is a good guy.
> BTW, I never heard anyone yak that fast as that guy in that last video loool. Wow, he spoke in the speed of light!


He is begad. For me he is the most reliable person for our Armed Forces hahaha

The other youtuber has a very big potential. He made of lot interesting videos like our Navy our Air Force our Air Defense but recently because he got more viewers so he decided to diversify his videos like the Rafale's project NK Iran Egypt ballistic missiles etc...


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/6983303345351953666
> 
> 
> He is begad. For me he is the most reliable person for our Armed Forces hahaha
> 
> The other youtuber has a very big potential. He made of lot interesting videos like our Navy our Air Force our Air Defense but recently because he got more viewers so he decided to diversify his videos like the Rafale's project NK Iran Egypt ballistic missiles etc...


he has a yt channel?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Truthwarrior said:


> Egypt has a lot of neutrals too.


Sorry I didn't understood your comment?


Hydration said:


> he has a yt channel?


Who?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Truthwarrior said:


> your country is hijacked by the army with a tight grip on its balls by the daddy US. I implied all that by saying your army has Neutrals


Daddy US don't control Egypt hahaha. If we were really under their control our government will be obeiying the orders but because you don't know about our politics you would know that Egypt pissing off USA by being more allied with China and Russia which are doing till today. The president of the European Commission visited Egypt days ago to talk about gas and today our president was talking with Putin in Saint Petersburg economic forum.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Truthwarrior said:


> When you conjure a reply, just tell me since which year you are getting "military aid" from USA and care telling us why you get it?


We got it since 1978 because of Camp David Accords


Truthwarrior said:


> BUT, egypt is firmly in the American camp in the end, you get money from them to keep the Palestinians closed and to leave Israelis alone. Your best buddies which also finance you at times in the arab world are also dancing on the tune of the American flutes, more yes than no. So you claiming the Egyptian military which is basically Egypt, is a sovereign free nation is a well crafted delusion.


You know Egypt closed her borders with Gaza when Hamas took power and we opened in times of need. That's why the UAE and KSA are allying more Russia and China than USA. You know how many terrorist palestinians joined ISIS to fight against Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Truthwarrior said:


> Not enough, a country blocking fellow muslims on kafir orders is quite bad.
> 
> So what exactly do you think Camp David Accords did to your country? they fed a corrupt military, which has been fed ever since, to justify the size of it though no real enemies since you are paid to be nice with israel, your army controls 60% of your economy. Basically that aid made your country become morbid and dysfunctional compared to "normal economic systems" of other countries.
> 
> Of course you will use semantics of MSM and point out HAMAS and US funded and created ISIS. Honestly it is pathetic but carry on.


What do you want exactly? What is your point?


Truthwarrior said:


> Not enough, a country blocking fellow muslims on kafir orders is quite bad.


Isn't also attacking innocents people kufr? attacking the army for fighting terrorism isn't kufr? So defending our country now kufr. Egypt are closing only the borders.









Egypt supports Palestine's right to benefit from its natural resources: Minister - Energy - Business


Egypt's Petroleum and Mineral Resources Minister Tarek El-Molla affirmed on Tuesday the support of his country to Palestine’s right to make use of its natural resources, specifically the Gaza Marine natural gas field.




english.ahram.org.eg





Isn't Egypt also rebuilding Gaza?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Truthwarrior said:


> Attacking innocent people is definitely kufr, but aiding kufr blockading fellow muslims then calling them kufr because they fight back is BIG TIME Kufr. Egypt must have their equivalent of CNN, you are dropping pearls buddy.


Did you know that the nephew of hamas leader was killed by our army because he joined Sinai.


Truthwarrior said:


> I just gave you another perspective out of your box.
> 
> Attacking innocent people is definitely kufr, but aiding kufr blockading fellow muslims then calling them kufr because they fight back is BIG TIME Kufr. Egypt must have their equivalent of CNN, you are dropping pearls buddy.


I think this thread is made for you 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099598167811735552
Protecting our national security is more important than anything else.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Truthwarrior said:


> A very Kosher reply, you willingly or unwillingly ignored the whole point I made, which proves you are even wrong in the reply to it. Shalom!


Shalom ya habibi



Truthwarrior said:


> A very Kosher reply, you willingly or unwillingly ignored the whole point I made, which proves you are even wrong in the reply to it. Shalom!


What would you do when terrorists attack from your own border?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Truthwarrior said:


> You are helping siege people and you are mad because they fight back? Answering your question, maybe lift the siege and you might see they are not attacking you, so no terrorists are coming out becase they would have no reason to attack you. As far as ISIS, that is world wide and recent crap, you had Gaza locked down way before. You name HAMAS as reason for it, check the numbers on how many children HAMAS killed in comparison to Israel, but you are more comfortable with rubbing shoulders with the zionazis.


Like i said we closed the BORDERS not the fishing routes or their EEZ big difference. Why don't they attack Israel why putting much efforts to their cause than killing our army and police. Plus Egypt opened the borders during May 2021 war and we are rebuilding Gaza. So what do you want more? I hate Israel as much as every one egyptian in the world I will not forgive their atrocities commited in Egypt



Truthwarrior said:


> You are helping siege people and you are mad because they fight back? Answering your question, maybe lift the siege and you might see they are not attacking you, so no terrorists are coming out becase they would have no reason to attack you. As far as ISIS, that is world wide and recent crap, you had Gaza locked down way before. You name HAMAS as reason for it, check the numbers on how many children HAMAS killed in comparison to Israel, but you are more comfortable with rubbing shoulders with the zionazis.


If we lift the blockade but still the ideology will be there always.


----------



## joker88

Whoever wants to liberate Palestine, let him have the army of his country, and we will give him Sinai to gather his army
Slogans and empty words are the behavior of children
Whoever wants to liberate Jerusalem, then come with his army or bomb Israel with his missiles
Only us and Syria fought against Israel. Even the Palestinians live and work in Israel. Enough of the slogans. Everyone wants to keep a hero behind computer screens.
You are too dumb to fight or face an enemy

You talk about war, and you want Egypt to war with Israel
Algeria, Pakistan, Turkey, Iran, Hezbollah, Hamas, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Morocco, Iraq and Syria, you have armies, missiles and planes. Go and liberate Jerusalem. If you do not know where the road is, look at the map.



Truthwarrior said:


> Check what terrorist actually means, throwing around such terms out of ignorance mean you are product of the media. Get some critical thinking.
> 
> You are helping siege people and you are mad because they fight back? Answering your question, maybe lift the siege and you might see they are not attacking you, so no terrorists are coming out becase they would have no reason to attack you. As far as ISIS, that is world wide and recent crap, you had Gaza locked down way before. You name HAMAS as reason for it, check the numbers on how many children HAMAS killed in comparison to Israel, but you are more comfortable with rubbing shoulders with the zionazis.


You, no matter what your country or army is, ask your government why you didn't liberate Jerusalem

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Truthwarrior said:


> your country is hijacked by the army with a tight grip on its balls by the daddy US. I implied all that by saying your army has Neutrals



Shut up!

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Like i said we closed the BORDERS not the fishing routes or their EEZ big difference. Why don't they attack Israel why putting much efforts to their cause than killing our army and police. Plus Egypt opened the borders during May 2021 war and we are rebuilding Gaza. So what do you want more? I hate Israel as much as every one egyptian in the world I will not forgive their atrocities commited in Egypt
> 
> 
> If we lift the blockade but still the ideology will be there always.


Ask this peace of shriit.. who stops Usrael everytime it attacks Gaza.. it's obvious he is an MB from those Bad sections.. and you should know he is trolling here..out of jealousy, envy, or just because he wants to feel a sense of importance,, meaning he is a low life seeking attention on this great thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Truthwarrior said:


> they tolerate some dealings with eastern countries, just as they tolerate greece being nice with Russia or Turkey despite being a NATO member.
> 
> BUT, egypt is firmly in the American camp in the end, you get money from them to keep the Palestinians closed and to leave Israelis alone. Your best buddies which also finance you at times in the arab world are also dancing on the tune of the American flutes, more yes than no. So you claiming the Egyptian military which is basically Egypt, is a sovereign free nation is a well crafted delusion.
> 
> When you conjure a reply, just tell me since which year you are getting "military aid" from USA and care telling us why you get it?


camp david. And i can sense you are not even following egypt's or how she operates. I dont think turkey or greece have very good relations with russia to build nuclear reactors or buy russian weapons threatning CAATSA



Truthwarrior said:


> Not enough, a country blocking fellow muslims on kafir orders is quite bad.
> 
> So what exactly do you think Camp David Accords did to your country? they fed a corrupt military, which has been fed ever since, to justify the size of it though no real enemies since you are paid to be nice with israel, your army controls 60% of your economy. Basically that aid made your country become morbid and dysfunctional compared to "normal economic systems" of other countries.
> 
> Of course you will use semantics of MSM and point out HAMAS and US funded and created ISIS. Honestly it is pathetic but carry on.


how big do you think the aid is?


----------



## Hydration

Truthwarrior said:


> Check what terrorist actually means, throwing around such terms out of ignorance mean you are product of the media. Get some critical thinking.
> 
> You are helping siege people and you are mad because they fight back? Answering your question, maybe lift the siege and you might see they are not attacking you, so no terrorists are coming out becase they would have no reason to attack you. As far as ISIS, that is world wide and recent crap, you had Gaza locked down way before. You name HAMAS as reason for it, check the numbers on how many children HAMAS killed in comparison to Israel, but you are more comfortable with rubbing shoulders with the zionazis.


we name drug and human trafikking and joining isis a very good reason to close the border completely until further notice and we donate gas and oil to keep gaza running and even rebuild it away from corrupt hamas. and when you are caught doing reconansance with walkie talkies or phones using israeli chips and phone services or joined isis in an attack then you can be happily labelled as a terrorist. And btw building material for tunnels is also found. We wont defend a country's dignity if they are still working in israeli factories hospitals and even joining the IDF. And if they mistaken sinai for jerusalem to go and free then they will rot in the desert like once their zionist neighbors did



The SC said:


> Ask this peace of shriit.. who stops Usrael everytime it attacks Gaza.. it's obvious he is an MB from those Bad sections.. and you should know he is trolling here..out of jealousy, envy, or just because he wants to feel a sense of importance,, meaning he is a low life seeking attention on this great thread..


"Truth warrior" Sounds alot like MB lol

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxQCmpwwYLhs9GOMtMk7RdeFGVyMhUTinN








Trans :
The Egyptian artillery is the most powerful, largest and most diverse in the whole region and one of the largest and most powerful artillery weapons in the world. The Egyptian artillery includes many types, including what are locally made, including the American, Russian, Chinese, Finnish and Korean. The artillery has great effectiveness in managing the battle, most notably in land confrontations. As it destroys the depth of the enemy with a barrage of missiles known as (missile dumping), opening loopholes and destroying hostile blocs and fortresses. Egypt is keen on the continuous development of artillery by developing what is in service or replacing it with the latest,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Truthwarrior said:


> I just gave you another perspective out of your box.
> 
> Attacking innocent people is definitely kufr, but aiding kufr blockading fellow muslims then calling them kufr because they fight back is BIG TIME Kufr. Egypt must have their equivalent of CNN, you are dropping pearls buddy.


Bruh damn your Kufr claims, Egypt is not Islamic by foreign policy or relations, we don’t care if our actions are atheistic according to anyone on planet Earth. You speak as if we must, we don’t, hence your motivation is pointless.

We oppose Hamas for arming and training Daesh in the Sinai, without them no soldiers would have died, no residents would have been displaced, no tunnels would have been dug across the border.

You see, no Muslim is “fellow” to other Egyptian Muslims, to Christian is a “fellow” to other Egyptian Christians. 

Arabs, Pakistanis & Turks keep mentioning this point, but we aren’t the religious society that takes sides with countries whoms societies are of similar religious believes. We are different than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commando91

hello guys, I am new to this community, and thank you for accepting me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

MXX_13 said:


> hello guys, I am new to this community, and thank you for accepting me



Welcome, nice to have you here. You do need to introduce yourself by going to the main page and click on the "Members Introduction" and open a thread to introduce yourself, where you're from, what you're interested in etc. and as much information that you feel comfortable sharing. Hamdella 3al salaama.


----------



## Commando91

Gomig-21 said:


> GoingWelcome, nice to have you here. You do need to introduce yourself by going to the main page and clicking on the "Members Introduction" aopeningpen a thread to introduce yourself, where you're from, what you're interested in etc. and as much information that you feel comfortable sharing. Hamdella 3al salaama.


ana masry but I dont know how to change my country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MXX_13 said:


> ana masry but I dont know how to change my country



Excellent, very happy to see the Egyptian contingency here growing rapidly and representing.

To change your country flags and location, just go up to the top right of the page (any page you're on) and click onto your username you see there. Once you click the name, you'll get choices to select from. Select "Account Details". Once that opens up, you'll see down in the middle a bunch of choices and the two you need will be right there, Country and Location you can just type in whichever ones you want (and you can even select a picture for your avatar there also) and when you're done and satisfied with everything, press "Save" and it should automatically fix things for you. Let us know if you have any other questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

A fighter jet has been lost to a technical malfunction during a training flight, pilot survived, aircraft and location are disclosed.

Details MoD, details!


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Excellent, very happy to see the Egyptian contingency here growing rapidly and representing.
> 
> To change your country flags and location, just go up to the top right of the page (any page you're on) and click onto your username you see there. Once you click the name, you'll get choices to select from. Select "Account Details". Once that opens up, you'll see down in the middle a bunch of choices and the two you need will be right there, Country and Location you can just type in whichever ones you want (and you can even select a picture for your avatar there also) and when you're done and satisfied with everything, press "Save" and it should automatically fix things for you. Let us know if you have any other questions.


Crazy this forum still going on til now from 2011, I first saw this forum back in 2017 maybe and wanted to join since, took me a while to make my final decision 😄

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The moment a military plane belonging to the forces securing the waterways of the Suez Canal crashed near the industrial zone east of Port Said, today, Sunday, June 19, 2022.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538546699400056832
The squadron responsible for securing the waterway is an F-16 squadron..

The planes of this brigade in particular are from the peace vector 1 from the eighties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Crazy this forum still going on til now from 2011, I first saw this forum back in 2017 maybe and wanted to join since, took me a while to make my final decision 😄



Ikr. Quick story: there's probably about a dozen or so members on this forum and we all used to be on this other one called Iran Defense Forum, similar to this one but Iran was obviously the primary focus of the forum and we also had a pretty decent EAF topics and Egyptian contingency on there. As a matter of fact, Vondayaz and a few others from 73 Historians joined towards the end and were talking about how they were going to put together their animated videos on the wars etc.

I joined in 2009 until about 2012/13 when it fizzled out but one of the members there was a Pakistani fella who's user name was Abu Zulfiqar, and he had invited me and a bunch of other fellas to join this forum as he was part of its beginning/inception and was a moderator.

The amazing part was that he also lived in Egypt for several years, went to the same school I did (CAC Cairo American College) in Maadi but that was many years after I had graduated lol. I never did join this forum at that time since I was too busy to be on several forums at once etc. He also spoke almost perfect Arabic and was a really swell guy. When I joined here in 2016, a very short time after that he unfortunately had a motorcycle accident and passed away. It was unbelievable we were all in shock when that happened! He loved those crotch rockets and you know how dangerous they can be, even if you're careful. This was in Washington DC where he lived and was going to college there at the time IIRC. Just amazing what a small world we live in, isn't it?

Saw this pic and couldn't figure out if it was EAF F-16 pilots in the US at the General Electric engine factory during a site visit or if it's in Egypt at the new F-16 overhaul and maintenance depot. We know they have a lot of additional and new engines in storage for when they perform engine overhauls, but not sure where this is. Still thought it was pretty cool.

File was too large to upload so here's the link to the pic.



https://media.defense.gov/2015/Sep/11/2001346277/-1/-1/0/150827-F-DV125-139.jpg



Hey SC, check this out, bro. This is the perfect design for Egypt to start its aviation program, or just pick up from where they left off with the Helwan HA-300 here......







........to something like this.






Looks like a hybrid Su-57, Su-30 (with the canards & stinger) and of course the MiG-29M/M2 with the vertical stabilizers. That would be a great day!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Egypt will produce 70% of the parts of the K9 according to Mahmoud Gamal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538183274295660544

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The squadron responsible for securing the waterway is an F-16 squadron..
> 
> The planes of this brigade in particular are from the peace vector 1 from the eighties



The other one flying while the parachute is descending also looks like an F-16.

This is getting so bad, reading some of the comments on the Arabic forum and how most of the members are hoping it was an F-16 and not a Rafale or a MiG-29M/M2. The resentment towards anything US made now, even the fighters is almost at its peak. And you can't blame them, really. Despite the US having actually been VERY generous to Egypt throughout the past 4-1/2 decades, the fact that we feel short-changed in that generosity (which is totally unfair to the US TBH) is rather selfish, when we stop for a minute and actually examine our views. But our reasoning is strictly based on being denied the better equipment, while our rival gets showered with them no questions asked. That sets a precedence and makes us feel this certain way which is really too bad.

The other thing is the hush hush crap way of the Egyptian MoD when it comes to things like this. They never share enough information to appease the public and only give out the obvious details like "a jet crashed and pilot survived near Port Said" and that's it. They never mention what aircraft an give better details just so that the crazy rumors don't start spreading like wildfire. Another item on the list of no good from the Egyptian army which really shouldn't be so ashamed of giving small details like that to avoid the inevitable shred or rumors. 

So what if an airplane crashed? It happens to every single AF out there, especially ones that fly a lot like the EAF does. It's nothing to be ashamed of and if anything, the fact that the pilot got out safely is a testament to the training and they should be proud of it. Remember the Rafale/K-8 saga? Instead of coming out and telling it like it was and shutting everyone one up, they hush-hushed it and the rumors went wild! To the point where they were showing the Rafale pilot's picture on Facebook and international news was also speculating and making a mockery of the situation. Terrible. I hope they get it together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

You can clearly see the orange swath of the F-16 wing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538679980028317696


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> The other one flying while the parachute is descending also looks like an F-16.
> 
> This is getting so bad, reading some of the comments on the Arabic forum and how most of the members are hoping it was an F-16 and not a Rafale or a MiG-29M/M2. The resentment towards anything US made now, even the fighters is almost at its peak. And you can't blame them, really. Despite the US having actually been VERY generous to Egypt throughout the past 4-1/2 decades, the fact that we feel short-changed in that generosity (which is totally unfair to the US TBH) is rather selfish, when we stop for a minute and actually examine our views. But our reasoning is strictly based on being denied the better equipment, while our rival gets showered with them no questions asked. That sets a precedence and makes us feel this certain way which is really too bad.
> 
> The other thing is the hush hush crap way of the Egyptian MoD when it comes to things like this. They never share enough information to appease the public and only give out the obvious details like "a jet crashed and pilot survived near Port Said" and that's it. They never mention what aircraft an give better details just so that the crazy rumors don't start spreading like wildfire. Another item on the list of no good from the Egyptian army which really shouldn't be so ashamed of giving small details like that to avoid the inevitable shred or rumors.
> 
> So what if an airplane crashed? It happens to every single AF out there, especially ones that fly a lot like the EAF does. It's nothing to be ashamed of and if anything, the fact that the pilot got out safely is a testament to the training and they should be proud of it. Remember the Rafale/K-8 saga? Instead of coming out and telling it like it was and shutting everyone one up, they hush-hushed it and the rumors went wild! To the point where they were showing the Rafale pilot's picture on Facebook and international news was also speculating and making a mockery of the situation. Terrible. I hope they get it together.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538679980028317696


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Ikr. Quick story: there's probably about a dozen or so members on this forum and we all used to be on this other one called Iran Defense Forum, similar to this one but Iran was obviously the primary focus of the forum and we also had a pretty decent EAF topics and Egyptian contingency on there. As a matter of fact, Vondayaz and a few others from 73 Historians joined towards the end and were talking about how they were going to put together their animated videos on the wars etc.
> 
> I joined in 2009 until about 2012/13 when it fizzled out but one of the members there was a Pakistani fella who's user name was Abu Zulfiqar, and he had invited me and a bunch of other fellas to join this forum as he was part of its beginning/inception and was a moderator.
> 
> The amazing part was that he also lived in Egypt for several years, went to the same school I did (CAC Cairo American College) in Maadi but that was many years after I had graduated lol. I never did join this forum at that time since I was too busy to be on several forums at once etc. He also spoke almost perfect Arabic and was a really swell guy. When I joined here in 2016, a very short time after that he unfortunately had a motorcycle accident and passed away. It was unbelievable we were all in shock when that happened! He loved those crotch rockets and you know how dangerous they can be, even if you're careful. This was in Washington DC where he lived and was going to college there at the time IIRC. Just amazing what a small world we live in, isn't it?
> 
> Saw this pic and couldn't figure out if it was EAF F-16 pilots in the US at the General Electric engine factory during a site visit or if it's in Egypt at the new F-16 overhaul and maintenance depot. We know they have a lot of additional and new engines in storage for when they perform engine overhauls, but not sure where this is. Still thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> File was too large to upload so here's the link to the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.defense.gov/2015/Sep/11/2001346277/-1/-1/0/150827-F-DV125-139.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SC, check this out, bro. This is the perfect design for Egypt to start its aviation program, or just pick up from where they left off with the Helwan HA-300 here......
> 
> View attachment 855264
> 
> 
> ........to something like this.
> 
> View attachment 855262
> 
> 
> Looks like a hybrid Su-57, Su-30 (with the canards & stinger) and of course the MiG-29M/M2 with the vertical stabilizers. That would be a great day!


Can you imagine that cute HA-300 bird had reached Mach 2 in the 60s tests..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> You can clearly see the orange swath of the F-16 wing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538679980028317696


This forum is hacked from the 8200 in a big way, but also no one has enough in the military field
They call the Rafale an advanced training plane


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Can you imagine that cute HA-300 bird had reached Mach 2 in the 60s tests..



It's a crying shame, SC, bro. Granted the Jews ruined everything and set us back decades, but we still had the ability to pick up the pieces and get going again a long time ago. Once Sadat was assassinated, that was the time to get all these military projects started and take the lead in many fields. Instead we stagnated thanks to that visionless Mubarak.

With a population at the time of approximately 40 million, the options in human resources were practically unlimited, yet we somehow managed to bungle even that great opportunity. Even now have more potential than back then with a 105+ million population to tap into and we're just figuring this out with that recent announcement of investing in the civilian sector to propose military projects. Long time coming.

It's never too late as with the present level of technology and science -- especially in the computer field and artificial intelligence -- things could actually be much easier and quicker to bring about. The only impeding factors are the usual, financing and political indifferences. But if anyone has the wherewithal to bring about such an endeavor, it's this man right here.






He needs to get it started quickly, though, before his time is up. Logistics and factories and specific facilities can all be built as the process progresses. With computer cad programs and all the super smart young people in Egypt these days, coming up with a computerized design that takes into account aerodynamics, minimal radar cross section, makeup schedules for titanium which Egypt is rich in natural resources to produce from locally mined natural ore. Then if they wanted to really lighten the aircraft and make it out of the best available material out there just like the Eurofighter Typhoon is made of, they could easily make the same super plastic forming diffusion bonding that the EFT has in 80% of its structure and panels. It can even go further and really get into the intricate and advanced forms of carbon fiber and other composites to keep up the strength, reduce the effects of corrosion and really reduce the RCS with stealth shaping like in that image I posted. 

The only difficult part in all of this would be the engines. Engines as everyone knows are the most difficult items to produce on a local basis and really require decades of trial and error etc. Even if they had permission and help to reverse-engineer let's say a FADEC RD-33MK, it's still an absolute nightmare just to land the perfect composition of metallurgy to make up the metals that absorb and withstand the intense heat of military power and combustion with afterburners. But they could always purchase those engines from Sukhoi and Russia, easily use them to get prototypes going while they keep working on producing their own. The radar shouldn't be a problem as they have tons of experience with smaller and compact ground units and the electrical is also something Egypt has millions of capable engineers to design and fabricate. 

If they built the HA-300 60+ years ago, they can build this today without a doubt.








joker87 said:


> This forum is hacked from the 8200 in a big way, but also no one has enough in the military field
> They call the Rafale an advanced training plane



Hahaha, I know they mean well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> A fighter jet has been lost to a technical malfunction during a training flight, pilot survived, aircraft and location are disclosed.
> 
> Details MoD, details!


f16 technical failure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 855262


sukhoi planes but way better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> It's a crying shame, SC, bro. Granted the Jews ruined everything and set us back decades, but we still had the ability to pick up the pieces and get going again a long time ago. Once Sadat was assassinated, that was the time to get all these military projects started and take the lead in many fields. Instead we stagnated thanks to that visionless Mubarak.
> 
> With a population at the time of approximately 40 million, the options in human resources were practically unlimited, yet we somehow managed to bungle even that great opportunity. Even now have more potential than back then with a 105+ million population to tap into and we're just figuring this out with that recent announcement of investing in the civilian sector to propose military projects. Long time coming.
> 
> It's never too late as with the present level of technology and science -- especially in the computer field and artificial intelligence -- things could actually be much easier and quicker to bring about. The only impeding factors are the usual, financing and political indifferences. But if anyone has the wherewithal to bring about such an endeavor, it's this man right here.
> 
> View attachment 855297
> 
> 
> He needs to get it started quickly, though, before his time is up. Logistics and factories and specific facilities can all be built as the process progresses. With computer cad programs and all the super smart young people in Egypt these days, coming up with a computerized design that takes into account aerodynamics, minimal radar cross section, makeup schedules for titanium which Egypt is rich in natural resources to produce from locally mined natural ore. Then if they wanted to really lighten the aircraft and make it out of the best available material out there just like the Eurofighter Typhoon is made of, they could easily make the same super plastic forming diffusion bonding that the EFT has in 80% of its structure and panels. It can even go further and really get into the intricate and advanced forms of carbon fiber and other composites to keep up the strength, reduce the effects of corrosion and really reduce the RCS with stealth shaping like in that image I posted.
> 
> The only difficult part in all of this would be the engines. Engines as everyone knows are the most difficult items to produce on a local basis and really require decades of trial and error etc. Even if they had permission and help to reverse-engineer let's say a FADEC RD-33MK, it's still an absolute nightmare just to land the perfect composition of metallurgy to make up the metals that absorb and withstand the intense heat of military power and combustion with afterburners. But they could always purchase those engines from Sukhoi and Russia, easily use them to get prototypes going while they keep working on producing their own. The radar shouldn't be a problem as they have tons of experience with smaller and compact ground units and the electrical is also something Egypt has millions of capable engineers to design and fabricate.
> 
> If they built the HA-300 60+ years ago, they can build this today without a doubt.
> 
> View attachment 855294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, I know they mean well.


@Gomig-21 you forgot something the economical crisis that we are living rn. Our inflation is 13,1%. Some people don't have food to eat. We have big problems and inshallah we will overcome them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

These guys had lunch together at a fish tavern in Athens  

Then they flew to Luxembourg 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538526281746235392

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Ikr. Quick story: there's probably about a dozen or so members on this forum and we all used to be on this other one called Iran Defense Forum, similar to this one but Iran was obviously the primary focus of the forum and we also had a pretty decent EAF topics and Egyptian contingency on there. As a matter of fact, Vondayaz and a few others from 73 Historians joined towards the end and were talking about how they were going to put together their animated videos on the wars etc.
> 
> I joined in 2009 until about 2012/13 when it fizzled out but one of the members there was a Pakistani fella who's user name was Abu Zulfiqar, and he had invited me and a bunch of other fellas to join this forum as he was part of its beginning/inception and was a moderator.
> 
> The amazing part was that he also lived in Egypt for several years, went to the same school I did (CAC Cairo American College) in Maadi but that was many years after I had graduated lol. I never did join this forum at that time since I was too busy to be on several forums at once etc. He also spoke almost perfect Arabic and was a really swell guy. When I joined here in 2016, a very short time after that he unfortunately had a motorcycle accident and passed away. It was unbelievable we were all in shock when that happened! He loved those crotch rockets and you know how dangerous they can be, even if you're careful. This was in Washington DC where he lived and was going to college there at the time IIRC. Just amazing what a small world we live in, isn't it?
> 
> Saw this pic and couldn't figure out if it was EAF F-16 pilots in the US at the General Electric engine factory during a site visit or if it's in Egypt at the new F-16 overhaul and maintenance depot. We know they have a lot of additional and new engines in storage for when they perform engine overhauls, but not sure where this is. Still thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> File was too large to upload so here's the link to the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.defense.gov/2015/Sep/11/2001346277/-1/-1/0/150827-F-DV125-139.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hey SC, check this out, bro. This is the perfect design for Egypt to start its aviation program, or just pick up from where they left off with the Helwan HA-300 here......
> 
> View attachment 855264
> 
> 
> ........to something like this.
> 
> View attachment 855262
> 
> 
> Looks like a hybrid Su-57, Su-30 (with the canards & stinger) and of course the MiG-29M/M2 with the vertical stabilizers. That would be a great day!


 Truly a sleek looking aircraft concept. Defenatly can attain that if everything went well. I like how its so modern looking as well, where do people design those concepts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> sukhoi planes but way better



What do you mean ya Rayis? I don't understand the way you wrote that, sorry. I'm a bit slow these days lool. It looks like a Sukhoi plane but better? Or it's better to purchase Sukhoi planes?



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 you forgot something the economical crisis that we are living rn. Our inflation is 13,1%. Some people don't have food to eat. We have big problems and inshallah we will overcome them.



Do you remember what the United States did during one of -- if not the -- worst economical periods of its history in the great depression? There were soup lines and an unemployment rate of 25%. That's worst than anything Egypt has every been through (Alhamdulillah Rabenna y'kfeena sharr el 3azab da) and yet Franklin D. Roosevelt kept pushing the military industrial field to keep pace with supplying Great Britain with the lend-lease program and most importantly, to keep America strong just in case something happened and what happened? 1941 Pearl Harbor and had he not maintained military & industrial innovation during that period, it would not have been able to fight not only Japan for the following 4 years in one of the most brutal wars in the history of mankind, but fight fascist Nazi Germany and win both wars.

We can't keep waiting for the perfect time where all the conditions will be perfect because they will never be. Also inflation is a separate issue from the military budget and the latter is a very small percentage of the GDP. Not to mention that if you took all the billions of $ Sisi and Egypt have invested in the past 10 years and continue to invest at the current time, this would actually be a fraction of those investments and would hardly impact its financial well-being. If I'm not mistaken, the military has probably spent close to $100 billion in the past 10 years alone.



Foinikas said:


> These guys had lunch together at a fish tavern in Athens
> 
> Then they flew to Luxembourg
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538526281746235392



Love seeing the lighter side of this purely friendship and diplomatic relationship. It's really refreshing, and you don't really see this happening with other foreign minister or leaders when you think about it.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Truly a sleek looking aircraft concept. Defenatly can attain that if everything went well. I like how its so modern looking as well, where do people design those concepts?



If I'm not mistaken, this is from a fella who also used to be a member on the old Iran forum I mentioned earlier and he would design all these very cool examples of several air forces possible indeginous stealth fighters based on their current assets and camo patterns etc. Some really cool stuff he comes up with. 

In Egypt's case, it would even be smarter to start with a much smaller, single-engine low-observable airframe instead of this obviously much more difficult and larger jump into a heavy stealth fighter. Something in the same size or slightly larger than the HA-300. So much potential ATM it would be a shame not to take advantage of this opportunity.

Something similar to the Checkmate really isn't a far-fetched idea at all. Tap into the aerodynamic field of tail-less fighters which is the next step (gen 6) of low-observable aircraft would be a valuable and very doable leap.







Or it could even be as fancy and ultra futuristic as the supposed Chines H-20 stealth fighter/bomber.






I'd LOVE to see something like one of my favorites, the gaping pelican X-32. One of the most beautiful aircraft ever proposed! Shame that F-35 turd beat this thing out.












The sky's the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538861662551396353
What Hungary can offer to Egypt?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab mabrook yasta for acquiring F-16 block 70

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1538861662551396353
> What Hungary can offer to Egypt?


Possibly extra help in quality firearms manufacturing. FEG had a history with egyptian firearms manufacturing. Dont necessarily know what the hungarian military is working for, gonna research it


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Can you imagine that cute HA-300 bird had reached Mach 2 in the 60s tests..



Hey ya M3alem, you know what I was thinking that just popped into my mind while chomping about all this possible indigenous fighter program? When we always think about data sharing and real time ISR and AWE&C interoperability, that we automatically think about how they had to create their own networks like RISC & RISC2 and C4-1 or whatever, including using the Taba satellite and having this entire thing processed through a ground-based command and control center etc., which is all fine and dandy. But why isn't the option of introducing Link-16 or even Link-11 to the Russian platform not only an easier option, but a much faster and probably a better option.

Why is it that whenever this subject comes up, it's always about creating a whole knew massive and complicated network that might or might not operate in real time or is as effective as pure data-sharing linkage? 

Hear me out for a minute and pls tell me what you think since you know a lot about this; if having data sharing in real time through Link-16 for the Rafales in the EAF (and supposedly it does exist in the block 52s F-16s only and not the block 40s but that's ok for now) and the linking is essentially equipping whatever aircraft with the MIDS-LVT/ LINK-16 terminals and associated equipment whatever those may be, IFF antennas/sensors, computer software & hardware etc. would be minimal. So why not create or purchase such terminals and all necessary packages from either Dassault or Leonardo or whomever and then install them in the RUSSIAN fighters?! Then you'll have the Rafales, the F-16s (including as many more block 40s that they would want hooked up), the MiG-29M/M2s, even Mirage 2Ks and Su-35SEs all operating in Link-16 within the EAF and its E-2C Hawkeyes? Not sure why this was never really considered as an option? 

It would seem so much better than a much larger network that we're not really sure if it operates in real time AND, if it involves a ground-based command & control, what happens once they move out of range of said ground control command center? That is where direct linkage comes in much handier on top of being able to plug and play immediately whenever they not only acquire new aircraft like the possible Typhoons or MiG-35s, but also with UAE and Saudi fighters and their AWACs aircraft. Seems like the best option and not much that would stop it from happening aside from acquiring the necessary equipment, which I think they could easily do from the sources I mentioned. What think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean ya Rayis? I don't understand the way you wrote that, sorry. I'm a bit slow these days lool. It looks like a Sukhoi plane but better? Or it's better to purchase Sukhoi planes?


its a sukhoi plane but better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue_palantir

Gm guys I'm new here! I'm Egyptian and have been following the thread for some time and am happy to find a place to discuss military affairs related to Egypt! I'm studying abroad so haven't witnessed any of the recent development in the country other than reading about them and hearing opinions!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Rogue_palantir said:


> Gm guys I'm new here! I'm Egyptian and have been following the thread for some time and am happy to find a place to discuss military affairs related to Egypt! I'm studying abroad so haven't witnessed any of the recent development in the country other than reading about them and hearing opinions!


Welcome yasta fel forum. It seems like you are studying in France hahaha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Rogue_palantir said:


> Gm guys I'm new here! I'm Egyptian and have been following the thread for some time and am happy to find a place to discuss military affairs related to Egypt! I'm studying abroad so haven't witnessed any of the recent development in the country other than reading about them and hearing opinions!


You remind me of when I first joined, anyways, welcome aboard!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Rogue_palantir said:


> Gm guys I'm new here! I'm Egyptian and have been following the thread for some time and am happy to find a place to discuss military affairs related to Egypt! I'm studying abroad so haven't witnessed any of the recent development in the country other than reading about them and hearing opinions!


Welcome!

Here is an EAF Apache patch headed “EAGLES” showing an Apache (with Longbow) and an Eagle of Saladin behind it, the background is split between White and Red horizontally.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Here is an EAF Apache patch headed “EAGLES” showing an Apache (with Longbow) and an Eagle of Saladin behind it, the background is split between White and Red horizontally.


There was an EAF F-16 patch AIM-120 missile mounted on it? Idk if it is true or I am hallucinating hahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

1st Egyptian Navy MEKO A200* Al AZIZ* finishing up sea trials and the first time I've ever seen its name tagged on the back end of the hull's stern. What a robust beast. These are also armed more than the Algerian MEKOs which are almost identical.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> 1st Egyptian Navy MEKO A200* Al AZIZ* finishing up sea trials and the first time I've ever seen its name tagged on the back end of the hull's stern. What a robust beast. These are also armed more than the Algerian MEKOs which are almost identical.
> 
> View attachment 855625


(bad language) tehes eno el markeba hat2ool hagibak hena ya khawal hahahahah

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> (bad language) tehes eno el markeba hat2ool hagibak hena ya khawal hahahahah



Hahahaha, b'toulo t'3ala hena ya'bn el labwa ashan tedeek 5azou2 f'teez abouk hahahaha look what you've done to me! 

BTW, this is going to be a freaky scary navy yan7ar abyad:

- 1 FREMM Aquitaine
- 6 FREMM Bergamini
- 6 MEKO A200 
- 4 Gowind Corvettes
That's 17 brand new stealth frigates and corvettes alone! Then there's:
- 4 Oliver Hazzard Perry class frigates
- 2 Knox class Frigates makes* 23 total frigates*
- 4 Ambassador MK III missile craft fast attack ships
- 2 Discubierta class corvettes
- 1 Pohang class corvette
- 1 P-32 Molniya-class missile craft
- 4 Romeo Class submarines
- 4 Type 209 Submarines (and we know they're negotiating for the Baracudas and Scorpenes)
- 2 Mistrals LHD Helicopter carriers
- Not even close to the complete list, either. Some of the new escort attack ships I forget what they're called, need to look into them some more. They were docked right behind the Bergamini FREMMs during the Badr (I think) exercise when Sisi and MBZ were on the Mistral watching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> There was an EAF F-16 patch AIM-120 missile mounted on it? Idk if it is true or I am hallucinating hahaha


Yes, I recall coming across a “detached” squadron patch that had an F-16 with AIM-120 on the wingtip, perhaps also had the term “upgrade” or some sort. 
I’m guessing it belonged to F-16s deployed in airfields by the Libyan border, back in 2020.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahahaha, b'toulo t'3ala hena ya'bn el labwa ashan tedeek 5azou2 f'teez abouk hahahaha look what you've done to me!
> 
> BTW, this is going to be a freaky scary navy yan7ar abyad:
> 
> - 1 FREMM Aquitaine
> - 6 FREMM Bergamini
> - 6 MEKO A200 (
> - 4 Gowind Corvettes
> That's 17 brand new stealth frigates and corvettes alone! Then there's:
> - 4 Oliver Hazzard Perry class frigates
> - 2 Knox class Frigates makes* 23 total frigates*
> - 4 Ambassador MK III missile craft fast attack ships
> - 2 Discubierta class corvettes
> - 1 Pohang class corvette
> - 1 P-32 Molniya-class missile craft
> - 4 Romeo Class submarines
> - 4 Type 209 Submarines (and we know they're negotiating for the Baracudas and Scorpenes)
> - 2 Mistrals LHD Helicopter carriers
> - Not even close to the complete list, either. Some of the new escort attack ships I forget what they're called, need to look into them some more. They were docked right behind the Bergamini FREMMs during the Badr (I think) exercise when Sisi and MBZ were on the Mistral watching it.
> 
> View attachment 855636
> 
> View attachment 855637


Plus the new indigenous OPV and corvettes. I hope we will build locally (by ToT or indigenous projects) their missiles and munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539303400889884677
A very good step inshallah with the soldiers and other people

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey ya M3alem, you know what I was thinking that just popped into my mind while chomping about all this possible indigenous fighter program? When we always think about data sharing and real time ISR and AWE&C interoperability, that we automatically think about how they had to create their own networks like RISC & RISC2 and C4-1 or whatever, including using the Taba satellite and having this entire thing processed through a ground-based command and control center etc., which is all fine and dandy. But why isn't the option of introducing Link-16 or even Link-11 to the Russian platform not only an easier option, but a much faster and probably a better option.
> 
> Why is it that whenever this subject comes up, it's always about creating a whole knew massive and complicated network that might or might not operate in real time or is as effective as pure data-sharing linkage?
> 
> Hear me out for a minute and pls tell me what you think since you know a lot about this; if having data sharing in real time through Link-16 for the Rafales in the EAF (and supposedly it does exist in the block 52s F-16s only and not the block 40s but that's ok for now) and the linking is essentially equipping whatever aircraft with the MIDS-LVT/ LINK-16 terminals and associated equipment whatever those may be, IFF antennas/sensors, computer software & hardware etc. would be minimal. So why not create or purchase such terminals and all necessary packages from either Dassault or Leonardo or whomever and then install them in the RUSSIAN fighters?! Then you'll have the Rafales, the F-16s (including as many more block 40s that they would want hooked up), the MiG-29M/M2s, even Mirage 2Ks and Su-35SEs all operating in Link-16 within the EAF and its E-2C Hawkeyes? Not sure why this was never really considered as an option?
> 
> It would seem so much better than a much larger network that we're not really sure if it operates in real time AND, if it involves a ground-based command & control, what happens once they move out of range of said ground control command center? That is where direct linkage comes in much handier on top of being able to plug and play immediately whenever they not only acquire new aircraft like the possible Typhoons or MiG-35s, but also with UAE and Saudi fighters and their AWACs aircraft. Seems like the best option and not much that would stop it from happening aside from acquiring the necessary equipment, which I think they could easily do from the sources I mentioned. What think?


It is pretty complicated.. but not impossible..






https://dl.icdst.org/pdfs/files/e90d37a9b93e2e607206320ea07d7ad2.pdf


Tactical data links in general..








*Russian (OSNOD)*

"The system benefits from enhanced encryption protection and anti jamming features, and is critical to allowing the aircraft to function as part of a larger combat network and synergise its capabilities with those of other units from air defence and radar systems to accompanying drones and fighter jets."

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...d-data-link-and-secure-communications-systems






In addition to the standard OSNOD data link.. the Su-57 would have an additional, less observable and more directional link..

https://www.defenseworld.net/2021/0...n-su-57-fighter-to-be-shown-at-maks-2021.html


I said not impossible and here is a good example:
“Link-17” – Pakistan’s homegrown data-link system​https://quwa.org/2016/04/05/link-17-pakistans-homegrown-data-link-system/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It is pretty complicated.. but not impossible..
> 
> View attachment 855692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjMpf2d3L_4AhXWKs0KHU3NCK4QFnoECD8QAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fdl.icdst.org%2Fpdfs%2Ffiles%2Fe90d37a9b93e2e607206320ea07d7ad2.pdf&usg=AOvVaw2pw8g-dxZZ62MMLAQ2jNRV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical data links in general..
> 
> View attachment 855693
> 
> 
> I said not impossible and here is a good example:
> 
> “Link-17” – Pakistan’s homegrown data-link system​https://quwa.org/2016/04/05/link-17-pakistans-homegrown-data-link-system/


I hope not that during a war enemy will jam the data link and destroy our connections between air planes then our aircrafts will blind and a sitting duck. Then we are fucked


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope not that during a war enemy will jam the data link and destroy our connections between air planes then our aircrafts will blind and a sitting duck. Then we are fucked


These systems are redundant.. they have not just one backup but many.. so no risk if the jamming covers all possible wavelengths..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

India, China and Egypt have placed orders for the Russian Sula radar

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

According to Andrei Yelchaninov, first deputy head of the Russian Collegium of the Military Industry Committee.. Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) manufactures an unspecified number of Su-35 front-line aircraft for a "foreign customer"..

When asked by Interfax during an interview on June 10 whether the Su-35 made for a foreign customer would be transferred to the Russian Air Force, Yelchaninov said: “No, the planes will go to a foreign customer, they are made in a Certain modality, everything is fine, and the enterprise is working on the deal.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> According to Andrei Yelchaninov, first deputy head of the Russian Collegium of the Military Industry Committee.. Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) manufactures an unspecified number of Su-35 front-line aircraft for a "foreign customer"..
> 
> When asked by Interfax during an interview on June 10 whether the Su-35 made for a foreign customer would be transferred to the Russian Air Force, Yelchaninov said: “No, the planes will go to a foreign customer, they are made in a Certain modality, everything is fine, and the enterprise is working on the deal.”
> 
> View attachment 855773


So till now we will "receive" the SU-35.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> So till now we will "receive" the SU-35.


i prefer those rather than relying on americans for such a role

Anyway have you heard of the transfer of one IRIS-T battery of ours to Ukraine? Apparently we are getting something that Germany cant let media know about so it must be big plus another battery instead of the one donated


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> i prefer those rather than relying on americans for such a role
> 
> Anyway have you heard of the transfer of one IRIS-T battery of ours to Ukraine? Apparently we are getting something that Germany cant let media know about so it must be big plus another battery instead of the one donated


First we must wait to see them if we will receive and the weapons that will be mounted on them


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> First we must wait to see them if we will receive and the weapons that will be mounted on them


I dont think you will be disappointed.



There will be cooperation with iraq in defence industry, it was not disclosed what will it be but iam guessing helping maintain and upgrade the abrams and ST-500 purchase and probably over hauling factories. Very great for the New Levant project


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I dont think you will be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be cooperation with iraq in defence industry, it was not disclosed what will it be but iam guessing helping maintain and upgrade the abrams and ST-500 purchase and probably over hauling factories. Very great for the New Levant project


Upgrading the Abrams I don't think so because USA doesn't want us to upgrade them. SU-35 + Rafale + EFT will be a deadly trios if we get all of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Su-35 front-line aircraft *for a "foreign customer"..*



Let's hope this is the "same" original foreign customer...



The SC said:


> “No, the planes *will go to a foreign customer,*



A new foreign customer? That could very well be what they're talking about the way they're wording that. Especially with the following quote.



The SC said:


> they are made in a Certain modality, everything is fine, *and the enterprise is working on the deal.*"


This is actually damning, bro. "Working on the deal"? The EAF deal was already worked on since 2016 and the only way they would be working on a "deal" with a "foreign customer" is if it's a new one who will take the aircraft off of the Russian's hands. Someone like Iran which has been rumored for a long time for this or even Algeria, who's also rumored to have put in an order for 14 Su-57s. That might be a bunch of hokus pokus, though. Do you have an Arabic version for this news, SC?


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope this is the "same" original foreign customer...
> 
> 
> 
> A new foreign customer? That could very well be what they're talking about the way they're wording that. Especially with the following quote.
> 
> 
> This is actually damning, bro. "Working on the deal"? The EAF deal was already worked on since 2016 and the only way they would be working on a "deal" with a "foreign customer" is if it's a new one who will take the aircraft off of the Russian's hands. Someone like Iran which has been rumored for a long time for this or even Algeria, who's also rumored to have put in an order for 14 Su-57s. That might be a bunch of hokus pokus, though. Do you have an Arabic version for this news, SC?


not iran. Also why the hell would we leave it now after we made it to our own liking.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope this is the "same" original foreign customer...
> 
> 
> 
> A new foreign customer? That could very well be what they're talking about the way they're wording that. Especially with the following quote.
> 
> 
> This is actually damning, bro. "Working on the deal"? The EAF deal was already worked on since 2016 and the only way they would be working on a "deal" with a "foreign customer" is if it's a new one who will take the aircraft off of the Russian's hands. Someone like Iran which has been rumored for a long time for this or even Algeria, who's also rumored to have put in an order for 14 Su-57s. That might be a bunch of hokus pokus, though. Do you have an Arabic version for this news, SC?


Nope just..According to Andrei Yelchaninov, first deputy head of the Russian Collegium of the Military Industry Committee..

I remember there was a clause between Egypt and Russia not to disclose the recipient of any deal as far as Egypt was concerned.. it was announced in those times when the US was threatening with CAATSA..

Besides that.. there is no other country that has ordered the SU-35.. there were Rumors long ago that China might want more.. but then came Chinese articles criticizing the plane..

Algeria ordered the SU-34 and SU57.. not the SU-35..

Working on the deal..means executing it..

Also the SU-35 SE has special features that is what it means..


According to this DATA it is 90% Egypt.. unless there is a secret customer that no one knows about yet!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt is on its way to making the biggest acquisition of weapons technology since the end of World War II by sending Rome a list of exactly what it needs. According to the Spanish portal InfoDefensa, the list includes: 24 Eurofighter Typhoon combat aircraft, 20 M-346 training aircraft, four Fremm multi-role frigates, 20 patrol boats and a surveillance satellite.

Experts estimate the deal at between $10 billion and $12 billion, with preliminary financial estimates that $3 billion will be spent on the purchase of 24 Eurofighter Typhoons. European Fighter is the largest combined arms system program in Europe. More than 400 companies are involved in the production of this aircraft, which employs almost 100 thousand people. The deal with Egypt will be led by the Italian company Leonardo, which will receive approximately 60% of the deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> View attachment 856013
> 
> 
> Egypt is on its way to making the biggest acquisition of weapons technology since the end of World War II by sending Rome a list of exactly what it needs. According to the Spanish portal InfoDefensa, the list includes: 24 Eurofighter Typhoon combat aircraft, 20 M-346 training aircraft, four Fremm multi-role frigates, 20 patrol boats and a surveillance satellite.
> 
> Experts estimate the deal at between $10 billion and $12 billion, with preliminary financial estimates that $3 billion will be spent on the purchase of 24 Eurofighter Typhoons. European Fighter is the largest combined arms system program in Europe. More than 400 companies are involved in the production of this aircraft, which employs almost 100 thousand people. The deal with Egypt will be led by the Italian company Leonardo, which will receive approximately 60% of the deal..



Let's goooo! Mega deal has been talked about for a while, make it happen and retire those old Mirage 2000sand give those pilots these much better and newer state of the art fighters.

I'm not going to mention those certain missiles we always talk about....let's just hope things work out.


----------



## The SC

The 130 mm coastal artillery elements represent the last line of defense for the Egyptian coasts (after warships, missile launchers and coastal defense missile batteries) against enemy attempts to advance towards the shores to carry out amphibious landings.

Self-propelled artillery elements can also be used to provide the required support against the enemy's amphibious landing elements, such as missile artillery, for example, to carry out surveying operations with missiles loaded with cluster warheads, infantry and armored gatherings on the beaches.


*Egyptian coastal defense systems*

The Egyptian coastal defense is one of the striking forces of the Egyptian Navy and consists of the coastal artillery and missile forces that are used in the direct defense of the sea coast. The Egyptian Navy owns a variety of coastal defense systems as follows:


*Rubez system: coastal anti-ship defense*

It is a Soviet system of origin that dates back to the 1960s and was used by the Egyptian Komar missile boats to sink the Israeli destroyer Eilat on October 21, 1967 off the coast of Port Said.

Egypt has many Russian, Chinese and Egyptian versions of it, where the Russian version is distinguished by the use of P-15 missiles and SS-N-2A missiles, which have a range of up to 40 kilometers.

China copied the Soviet system and produced many versions of it, and Egypt used three different Chinese versions of this system. (The HY-2 version, which has a range of 80 km / and the updated HY-2A-II version, which has a range of 100 km), the HY-2B version and the updated HY-2B-II version with a thermal seeker and a range of 130 km.

Egypt has worked on manufacturing this version with improved capabilities, including increasing the range, accuracy of injury, warhead and electronic anti-jamming system, and it was named HY-4.

This system operates across coastal platforms or from aboard ships or aircraft, unlike the offensive range of more than 230 km and the extremely low altitude of up to 8 meters above sea level before hitting the target in the last phase of flight.

*Exocet coastal defense system*

It is a French anti-ship system produced by the French company MBDA. The system is designed to strike small, medium and above-medium naval vessels as missile launchers, corvettes and frigates. The system also has a high impact on larger ships such as destroyers and aircraft carriers.

The Exost missile, when launched, relies on the inertial navigation system based on the coordinates previously received from the launch pad, and then activates its active radar seeker in the last stage to locate and hit the target. The missile flies at a very low altitude, not exceeding two meters above sea level, and is characterized by its low radar cross-section, and its high speed of 1,134 km per hour, which negatively affects the ability of hostile radars to monitor it from sufficient distances, before hitting the target.

The missile has a range of 180 km. The system consists of a vehicle with radar and thermal sensors, a command and control vehicle, and two vehicles carrying missile launchers, each carrying 4 missiles with a total of 8 missiles.

*Automata coastal defense system*

It is an anti-ship system produced jointly by Italy and France with a range of 180 km.

When an Automata missile is launched, it rises to 80 meters, then drops to a height of only 20 meters, and remains at this height until it reaches the specified target.

During the intermediate flight stage, the missile is guided by inertia, and relies on the altimeter radar to maintain its altitude above the surface of the water.

As for the final stage of flight, it uses a radar seeker mounted at the head of the missile, which does not start working except at a distance of 12 km from the specified target.

Just five kilometers before hitting the target, the missile rises to a height of 175 meters, to attack the target from the vertical direction, which is usually less armored.

*Bastion coastal defense system*

It is a Russian coastal defense system armed with Yakhont anti-ship missiles.

Egypt contracted this system in 2015 as part of the comprehensive replacement and development plan that is being implemented.

One system can protect 600 km of coastline and secure a marine area of 100,000 km², with the ability to engage marine targets up to 300 km.

The number of missile launchers in the system can reach a maximum of 18 vehicles, each of which is equipped with two vertical missile launchers, with a total of 36 missiles of the system with the ability to engage 24 targets in simultaneous launch mode.

The maximum range of the Yakhont missile reaches 300 km and has a warhead weighing 200 kg, and its maximum speed reaches 2700 km / h. hostile bases, giving the missile an additional ability to strike radar-operating coastal installations and bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue_palantir

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's goooo! Mega deal has been talked about for a while, make it happen and retire those old Mirage 2000sand give those pilots these much better and newer state of the art fighters.
> 
> I'm not going to mention those certain missiles we always talk about....let's just hope things work out.


Why are you guys so excited about this deal i understand the need for an air superiority fighter but at this point it seems like we're racking stats on paper for our airforce. The political blackmailing after this deal will be immense if you follow European politics and see what is usually said about egypt. We're a step away from having hawks reminiscent of the Saddam era come at us. I would prefer the su 35 over the Eurofighter not for capabilities but overall considerations from maintenance political relations freedom of use etc... But ideally none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Rogue_palantir said:


> Why are you guys so excited about this deal i understand the need for an air superiority fighter but at this point it seems like we're racking stats on paper for our airforce. The political blackmailing after this deal will be immense if you follow European politics and see what is usually said about egypt. We're a step away from having hawks reminiscent of the Saddam era come at us. I would prefer the su 35 over the Eurofighter not for capabilities but overall considerations from maintenance political relations freedom of use etc... But ideally none.


Because it is compatible with our Air Force and it will bring us more advanced technologies that the SU-35 doesn't have like radars etc... SU-35 have less advanced avionics.

Where do you live in France?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539902178835456001


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahahaha, b'toulo t'3ala hena ya'bn el labwa ashan tedeek 5azou2 f'teez abouk hahahaha look what you've done to me!
> 
> BTW, this is going to be a freaky scary navy yan7ar abyad:
> 
> - 1 FREMM Aquitaine
> - 6 FREMM Bergamini
> - 6 MEKO A200
> - 4 Gowind Corvettes
> That's 17 brand new stealth frigates and corvettes alone! Then there's:
> - 4 Oliver Hazzard Perry class frigates
> - 2 Knox class Frigates makes* 23 total frigates*
> - 4 Ambassador MK III missile craft fast attack ships
> - 2 Discubierta class corvettes
> - 1 Pohang class corvette
> - 1 P-32 Molniya-class missile craft
> - 4 Romeo Class submarines
> - 4 Type 209 Submarines (and we know they're negotiating for the Baracudas and Scorpenes)
> - 2 Mistrals LHD Helicopter carriers
> - Not even close to the complete list, either. Some of the new escort attack ships I forget what they're called, need to look into them some more. They were docked right behind the Bergamini FREMMs during the Badr (I think) exercise when Sisi and MBZ were on the Mistral watching it.
> 
> View attachment 855636
> 
> View attachment 855637


Yes but

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Yes but
> 
> View attachment 856070


First is Foinikas your real name? Just ignore him ya habib alby hahahahah. You will waste your time.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> First is Foinikas your real name? Just ignore him ya habib alby hahahahah. You will waste your time.


La,it's a nickname! Hahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> La,it's a nickname! Hahaha


Meaning? kaman Efcharistó poli for the rad (answer) hahaha


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Meaning? kaman Efcharistó poli for the rad (answer) hahaha


Here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Here...
> 
> View attachment 856073


Aywa ba2a ya Foinikas. Enta ba2et (become) Masri hahahah

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Aywa ba2a ya Foinikas. Enta ba2et (become) Masri hahahah


Now a MEKO A300 as a flagship and you're ok. Can you imagine the Egyptian Navy having a MEKO A300 apart from all the other ships? Epic stuff


----------



## Bengal71

The SC said:


> View attachment 856013
> 
> 
> Egypt is on its way to making the biggest acquisition of weapons technology since the end of World War II by sending Rome a list of exactly what it needs. According to the Spanish portal InfoDefensa, the list includes: 24 Eurofighter Typhoon combat aircraft, 20 M-346 training aircraft, four Fremm multi-role frigates, 20 patrol boats and a surveillance satellite.
> 
> Experts estimate the deal at between $10 billion and $12 billion, with preliminary financial estimates that $3 billion will be spent on the purchase of 24 Eurofighter Typhoons. European Fighter is the largest combined arms system program in Europe. More than 400 companies are involved in the production of this aircraft, which employs almost 100 thousand people. The deal with Egypt will be led by the Italian company Leonardo, which will receive approximately 60% of the deal..



Typhoon too? What's left now? J-10C and Gripen. Egypt bought everything.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Bengal71 said:


> Typhoon too? What's left now? J-10C and Gripen. Egypt bought everything.


And J-20 and SU-57/75 hahaha. I am just kidding. Typhoon would either replace Mirage 2k and to work as a duo with SU-35 or to replace the SU-35 deal. Plus we need those aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rogue_palantir

Ghostkiller said:


> Where do you live in France?


Paris


----------



## Gomig-21

Rogue_palantir said:


> Why are you guys so excited about this deal i understand the need for an air superiority fighter but at this point it seems like we're racking stats on paper for our airforce.



Welcome to the forum and specifically this thread. I forgot, enta Masri InshaAllah? If so, you should change your "Country" setting to the flag of Egypt.

We're excited because the Eurofighter Typhoon has some of the most advanced systems out of all the current aircraft flying around, from its super Captor-E radar to its EW and decoy systems to its payload ability and it's cruise-control without afterburner AND how it has the most internal fuel storage by volume (because of the way it was built with fat wings and bulky fuselage - check out the factory build video I posted a few pages ago will show that) and it's super plastic forming diffusion bonding makeup of its frame and panels which are also combined with carbon fiber to make the aircraft super light yet stronger than conventional titanium-made aircraft as well as having all that composite construction give it a very small RCS.

Another reason is that if for any reason France & Dassault start succumbing to US pressure and/or change certain things for the Rafales, there is a perfect backup to it in the Typhoon which just by virtue of its existence in the EAF, automatically puts the "behave well" attitude for Dassault.

It's also very compatible with the great Rafale in that it carries the same set of universal GBU munitions of which the EAF possesses GBU-10,12 & 14. Hopefully both will supply the vaunted Meteor missile and if one doesn't and the other does, that will put a lot of pressure on the one that doesn't. If they both don't then the EAF will have to work a lot harder to get that missile since it will augment the Rafale and Typhoon to another level as far as AA fighting is concerned.

There are also reasons for the US that the EAF is going this way, if they do pull off this deal, then they can easily deny the super crappy F-15 offer by telling them that not only are the MiG-29M/M2s better, but so are the Rafales and now that we have the Typhoon, we don't need the F-15 at all. 

We don't know this for sure, but we're assuming they're going to retire the Mirage 2000s and induct these in their place which would be perfect. So in a large sense, they're not really adding another platform, but replacing an existing one with a much better one.

Which brings me to the final and one of the more important reasons and that is having the perfect compatibility with Saudi Arabian Typhoons to link them together and perform special missions as one brotherly nation would do. They haven't been able to do that with the F-16s because of their downgraded status. The US and NATO do that, why not us Arabs and we can't with current platforms but certainly can and will with the Typhoon, including with Kuwait. Create an Arab patrolling alliance with well-linked aircraft that work perfectly all over the Red Sea and GCC.



Rogue_palantir said:


> The political blackmailing after this deal will be immense if you follow European politics and see what is usually said about egypt.



Since when do we or should we care what the heck anyone has to say about the EAF? Screw them ten times over. 90% of that is super jealousy and besides, who ever came out and made it a rule of thumb that the less variety of platforms the better? India had been doing that for over half a century. Granted their crash-rates are concerning, but that has nothing to do with the variety of platforms and the EAF won't end up with the same as the IAF anyway. So who says it will be a hindrance? The French are probably pissed off because the EAF went with its most hardened competitor while at the same time, letting Dassault know it wants to increase its Rafale numbers to 100. And the fact they had to work hard to convince several banking institutions to finance the last deal pissed them off that Egypt is going off and buying more fighters. So it's complaining is childish, frankly. And who cares, Sacre blue la merde! lol Who ever said there's a rule of thumb that only 3 of the same sources aircraft is how it should be? 

There's no maintenance or logistical nightmare, that's all pure BS. Each fighter has its own pilots & crews trained and dedicated to servicing that specific platform. Many of the weapons are interchangeable and even the ones that are not, they'll still be purchased per fighter and belong to each fighter separately. So where is this technological nightmare? If anything, this helps greatly in time of war when one runs out or its supplies cease, the other continues and picks up the slack. It's much more of a BETTER plan than anything else.



Rogue_palantir said:


> We're a step away from having hawks reminiscent of the Saddam era come at us. I would prefer the su 35 over the Eurofighter not for capabilities but overall considerations from maintenance political relations freedom of use etc... But ideally none.



The Italians, Germans Brits and Spain will not pinch Egypt and the EAF on freedom of use since it would be the same as what Saudi Arabia has planned with them. And if they want to come at us, let them do it. Why should we ever dictate what we want based on fear of something like that? We're too strong and far from cowards to feel anything remotely close to worrying about something like that.

PS. At some point in time, the F-16s will either decrease in numbers or retire all-together and why not start its replacement now before it's too late? See, so many excellent and very smart-thinking ahead in this strategy. I also bet the Rafale pilots will be able to interchange with the Typhoon pilots and vice-versa, being the two platforms are Euro canard/deltas. That also adds a benefit to the two aircraft capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF better hurry up and get this order in if they want these aircraft delivered any time before 2030! Spain has just ordered 20 Typhoons to replace their aging legacy F/A-18 Hornets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539960913330987009


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF better hurry up and get this order in if they want these aircraft delivered any time before 2030! Spain has just ordered 20 Typhoons to replace their aging legacy F/A-18 Hornets.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539960913330987009


I don't think there is a lot of order on EFT. I don't remember if Germany have ordered a new batch of EFT.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF better hurry up and get this order in if they want these aircraft delivered any time before 2030! Spain has just ordered 20 Typhoons to replace their aging legacy F/A-18 Hornets.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539960913330987009


It is not the EAF.. they would have liked to get it yesterday.. but still waiting on the Italian Prime minister's OK on the deal.. WTF is he waiting for!? ..maybe a bigger deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It is not the EAF.. they would have liked to get it yesterday.. but still waiting on the Italian Prime minister's OK on the deal.. WTF is he waiting for!? ..maybe a bigger deal?


Maybe internal and external pressure ?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Maybe internal and external pressure ?


Nope.. they have already approved a $6 billion deal.. might be about the whole mega-deal.. IMHO..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is not the EAF.. they would have liked to get it yesterday.. but still waiting on the Italian Prime minister's OK on the deal.. WTF is he waiting for!? ..maybe a bigger deal?



Mario hasn't called Sisi yet? He was supposed to a couple of days after the announcement came out in the Italian newspaper I think it was Corriere De la Sierra. Sounds like the typical stuff that he's pressured with HR issues especially with the Gulio Regini case still not really brought to a satisfactory conclusion for them. We know they closed the case in Egypt and presented the findings to the Italian gov. but I bet his advisors are probably telling him not to announce an approval of the deal until after his next election.

Funny how the Italian parliament approved it yet it still needs the PM's final ok and stamp of approval.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A picture taken yesterday of the German monster MEKO-A200EG frigate, nicknamed "Al-Aziz", during sailing and training trials..






The Egyptian MEKO-A200EG frigate beast, , nicknamed “Al-Aziz” was spotted yesterday during sailing and training trials in the German city of Kiel, where it is expected that the Al-Aziz frigate will sail by the end of this month to its bases in Alexandria to join the Northern Fleet at Ras El-Tin base alongside its Italian brothers, the Freem “Bergamini” The French “Oquitian” and the American “Oliver Hazard”.

Egypt will get 4 stealth Meko frigates from Germany, and the Egyptian version is the latest at all.. It is characterized by the difficulty of discovering it, as it can open sea loopholes, infiltrate and carry out a decisive naval strike thanks to the strength and intensity of its armament and also thanks to the capabilities of its radars, electronic systems, devices, sensors and sonars, and it forms with the submarine Type 209 / 1400 A terrifying duo called “The Silent Killer.” .. Fifth generation wars have become dependent on advanced electronic warfare systems in the first place, then armament comes second..

What is more exciting about this deal is that Egypt obtained the manufacturing technology and is now preparing the Alexandria Arsenal to build the first ship of the stealth frigate, as Egypt will manufacture a frigate and obtain the other three from Germany, which is a very important and essential point for Egypt to manufacture the first purely Egyptian naval war ships in the near future..






The most important specifications of the frigate Meko a200EG: 

1 - German multi-mission frigate of medium displacement, heavily armed, and stealth that is difficult for radar to detect, with a length of 120 m

2 - Its maximum displacement is 3700 tons

3- Maximum speed is 54 kilometers per hour

4 - Range 13.3 thousand km at a speed of 29.6 km / h

5 - Crew from 100: 120, including the crew of the helicopters operating on board

6 - It can accommodate 50 members of the special forces

7- You can stay 28 days at sea before returning to refuel and supplies

8 - The frigate is equipped with a Swedish-made Sea Giraffe main radar, which can track more than 200 air targets and 400 surface targets simultaneously.

9 - The frigate can also carry two helicopters for anti-submarine missions

10 - It also has the ability to carry small drones for reconnaissance and surveillance missions

11 - The ability to carry two light boats for special forces missions.



Frigate armament:

16 RBS 15 Mk III Block 3 surface-to-surface missiles with a range of 200 km

32 vertical launch cells for launching VL-MIka-NG air defense missiles with a range of 40 km and a speed of Mach 4 4 times the speed of sound

Two MSI 30mm air-defense, anti-speedboat cannons

MU-90 torpedo launchers with a maximum range of 23 km

127mm Oto Melara cannon features a smart GPS-guided Vulcano projectile with a range of +100 km.

The frigate carries two helicopters for anti-submarine control, surveillance, reconnaissance, support and attack

Carrying unmanned aerial vehicles for reconnaissance purposes

Carrying a special forces speedboat..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Mario hasn't called Sisi yet? He was supposed to a couple of days after the announcement came out in the Italian newspaper I think it was Corriere De la Sierra. Sounds like the typical stuff that he's pressured with HR issues especially with the Gulio Regini case still not really brought to a satisfactory conclusion for them. We know they closed the case in Egypt and presented the findings to the Italian gov. but I bet his advisors are probably telling him not to announce an approval of the deal until after his next election.
> 
> Funny how the Italian parliament approved it yet it still needs the PM's final ok and stamp of approval.


Sure it is not Gulio Regini case bro.. maybe talks between all those manufacturing countries to agree on the Egyptian specs of the Typhoon for EAF.. the radar and the Meteor in first place.. as well as other modern armament if not some ToT.. as Egypt has lately decided that all deals should come with at least a minimal Tot..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Sure it is not Gulio Regini case bro.. maybe talks between all those manufacturing countries to agree on the Egyptian specs of the Typhoon for EAF.. the radar and the Meteor in first place.. as well as other modern armament if not some ToT.. as Egypt has lately decided that all deals should come with at least a minimal Tot..



There's already 4 countries involved in the creation of this aircraft, I highly doubt any of them would agree to any form of ToT TBH. Besides that, the specs are most certainly already agreed to since they've been negotiating this deal for 3 years already and they've also agreed on the unit cost which is at 125 million euros a piece. They wouldn't have settled on that number and the total of 3 million Euros for 24 aircraft if they hadn't decided on specs already. 3 years! lol. 

One of the reasons why I questioned that number since the 125 x 24 comes out to exactly 3 million which doesn't leave any room for training, weapons etc. which we then found out the total with the weapons, training, 24 M-346s (possibly the satellite also) came out to 6 billion Euros. I think the additional FREMMs are already agreed on since 2 have already been delivered. The delay has to be the usual HR crap.

BTW, this area of the hull on the MEKO is very strange with what appears to be soot from some kind of exhaust discharge. Perhaps the engines have some sort of initial startup combustion discharge from the side, sort of like an APU on a fighter jet like the Eurofighter Typhoon. That thing has a very visible soot mark from the APUs exhaust and I wonder if this is the same thing. Only problem is we don't see this on any other frigate or destroyer or corvette.












Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think there is a lot of order on EFT. I don't remember if Germany have ordered a new batch of EFT.



Where did you get Germany from? The tweet said "Spain" just ordered 20 Typhoons, not Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> There's already 4 countries involved in the creation of this aircraft, I highly doubt any of them would agree to any form of ToT TBH. Besides that, the specs are most certainly already agreed to since they've been negotiating this deal for 3 years already and they've also agreed on the unit cost which is at 125 million euros a piece. They wouldn't have settled on that number and the total of 3 million Euros for 24 aircraft if they hadn't decided on specs already. 3 years! lol.
> 
> One of the reasons why I questioned that number since the 125 x 24 comes out to exactly 3 million which doesn't leave any room for training, weapons etc. which we then found out the total with the weapons, training, 24 M-346s (possibly the satellite also) came out to 6 billion Euros. I think the additional FREMMs are already agreed on since 2 have already been delivered. The delay has to be the usual HR crap.
> 
> BTW, this area of the hull on the MEKO is very strange with what appears to be soot from some kind of exhaust discharge. Perhaps the engines have some sort of initial startup combustion discharge from the side, sort of like an APU on a fighter jet like the Eurofighter Typhoon. That thing has a very visible soot mark from the APUs exhaust and I wonder if this is the same thing. Only problem is we don't see this on any other frigate or destroyer or corvette.
> 
> View attachment 856300
> 
> View attachment 856301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get Germany from? The tweet said "Spain" just ordered 20 Typhoons, not Germany.


Each of the 4 countries has the right to sell it weapons and even its own ToT..

The specs maybe.. but the ToT is sill negociable.. do you remember that the Berghaminis came with some ToT too?

Yes that area on the MEKO looks most likely as some exhaust discharge .. but I remember some articles talking about injecting water between two external layers of the frame to lower the heat and IR signature for stealth purposes.. these might be piston exhausts used in that purpose..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Where did you get Germany from? The tweet said "Spain" just ordered 20 Typhoons, not Germany.


Germany too bro..

As of March 14, 2022

https://www.airforcemag.com/germany-to-buy-f-35-and-typhoon-fighters-as-it-boosts-defense-spending/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Each of the 4 countries has the right to sell it weapons and even its own ToT..
> 
> The specs maybe.. but the ToT is sill negociable.. do you remember that the Berghaminis came with some ToT too?
> 
> Yes that area on the MEKO looks most likely as some exhaust discharge .. but I remember some articles talking about injecting water between two external layers of the frame to lower the heat and IR signature for stealth purposes.. these might be piston exhausts used in that purpose..



Very cool, I did not know that about the FREMMs and some ToT was part of their deal. I wonder what it was for, any idea?

That water injection between the layers of frame for a lower heat signature is really fascinating. If you ever remember where you read that, SC, please post it and tag yours truly as I'd love to read more about that. Sounds fascinating, especially for someone who's a sailor and avid boater! 

Not sure if this pic was posted already, but it's probably very rare. EAF Rafale with the larger 500kg ASSM HAMMERs and a pair of MICA IRs banking hard right. Not often we see these guys armed like that.







And this one is definitely cool. Brothers in aerial arms!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Germany too bro..
> 
> As of March 14, 2022
> 
> https://www.airforcemag.com/germany-to-buy-f-35-and-typhoon-fighters-as-it-boosts-defense-spending/



It was just weird to me how my post had a tweet about Spain just ordering 20 Typhoons and then @Ghostkiller says he doesn't remember Germany ordering any Typhoons?!?!?!?!?! Uhmmm...what? loooool Am I missing something? 

This makes my point even more, that there are 35 Typhoons already ahead of any potential EAF order, so they need to get their heads out of their a$$es and get this going or they won't get them for another 8+ years.

BTW, this part in that article makes me laugh my rear end off loool!

_"The F-35s would be used for air superiority and strike, while the Typhoons would be used for specialized missions such as electronic attack and escort."_

Hahahahahahaha, those Typhoons will be doing all the work and if they need them to escort the turds, then the turds are certainly wicked smelly piles of steaming dung lmao!

I'll post a video later about the Su-75 Checkmate and how they compare its potential outcome to the Turd-35 and the list of items that fail -- still until today!!!! -- will shock you! The US is just a brutal bully capable of monopolizing that fighter amongst its allies and force them to purchase it at $80 million a piece because it has the power and countries like Germany obey the boss no matter what! Sad, But that was funnnnny!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Very cool, I did not know that about the FREMMs and some ToT was part of their deal. I wonder what it was for, any idea?
> 
> That water injection between the layers of frame for a lower heat signature is really fascinating. If you ever remember where you read that, SC, please post it and tag yours truly as I'd love to read more about that. Sounds fascinating, especially for someone who's a sailor and avid boater!


The advanced canon, its radar and its sophisticated ammunition among other things..

One of the technologies is the Active hull cooling (AHC) technology that reduces the IR signature of a ship by using an onboard system of water spray nozzles to coat the hull and superstructure with cooling seawater. The AHC is controlled by the Onboard Signature Manager (OSM) that directs the cooling spray onto heated ship surfaces. 

https://wrdavis.com/docs/Naval Infrared Stealth Technology.pdf


Globally, various methods are adopted to reduce the temperature of exhaust gas and duct which causes IR signature. NSTL designed eductor–diffuser-type IRSS devices is one of the technologies for reducing temperature of exhaust gas and duct. Such type of devices has been installed on diesel engine exhaust systems of a number of front-line ships. In this system, reduction of temperature is achieved only by addition of cold atmospheric air. For further advancement and enhanced cooling of exhaust gas and duct, water can be injected in proper pattern with suitable water injecting nozzles at various points inside the duct.

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s40032-021-00788-3

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gaafar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537584797299916800


----------



## Gaafar

Egyptian Royal Guard, 1948, they were nicknamed "جيش فاروق"


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> It was just weird to me how my post had a tweet about Spain just ordering 20 Typhoons and then @Ghostkiller says he doesn't remember Germany ordering any Typhoons?!?!?!?!?! Uhmmm...what? loooool Am I missing something?


Ana asdi eno I wasn't sure if Germany ordered a new batch of EFT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

Gaafar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537584797299916800


thread about the egyptian missile programme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537584797299916800




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537595529034612737
"The Aor includes the Sakr missile facility which produces the Redeye SAM, antitank missiles, Matra Magic AAMS,"

I didn't know that Egypt produce Matra Magic A2A missile. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537589813033201664
@Gomig-21 typical soviet game. Ya3ni because of them we didn't continue HA-300 aircraft, this torpedo project @Gaafar said and ofc other things.



Gaafar said:


> thread about the egyptian missile programme


El thread tohfa. Thank you



Gaafar said:


> thread about the egyptian missile programme


I am sure with this govermenent we will see some undercover/secret army projects hahahaha

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537595529034612737
> "The Aor includes the Sakr missile facility which produces the Redeye SAM, antitank missiles, Matra Magic AAMS,"
> 
> I didn't know that Egypt produce Matra Magic A2A missile.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537589813033201664
> @Gomig-21 typical soviet game. Ya3ni because of them we didn't continue HA-300 aircraft, this torpedo project @Gaafar said and ofc other things.
> 
> 
> El thread tohfa. Thank you
> 
> 
> I am sure with this govermenent we will see some undercover/secret army projects hahahaha


glad you liked it bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> glad you liked it bro


I think I visited your account multiple times hahaha. Isn't you who mocked the kersh of some soldiers during Tabuk-5 between Egypt and KSA?


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> I think I visited your account multiple times hahaha. Isn't you who mocked the kersh of some soldiers during Tabuk-5 between Egypt and KSA?


lol don't think so



Gaafar said:


> lol don't think so


it was @hummingsoldier lmao, he was replying to my question

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481904724089655296


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> lol don't think so
> 
> 
> it was @hummingsoldier lmao, he was replying to my question
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481904724089655296


Aywa this was the tweet hahahaha



Ghostkiller said:


> "The Aor includes the Sakr missile facility which produces the Redeye SAM, antitank missiles, Matra Magic AAMS,"
> 
> I didn't know that Egypt produce Matra Magic A2A missile.


@Philip the Arab I think you will like this news


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59805-egypt-us-views-on-developing-eaf-capabilities



Egypt: U.S. views on developing EAF capabilities 





Egypt is said to be working on expanding the strategic military capabilities of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) by putting forward a five-year plan.

Washington is reported to not oppose this plan, under some conditions.

Moreover, the U.S. administration seems to be ready to provide further facilitations to Egypt in this regard.

It is so sus hahahah


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59805-egypt-us-views-on-developing-eaf-capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt: U.S. views on developing EAF capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is said to be working on expanding the strategic military capabilities of the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) by putting forward a five-year plan.
> 
> Washington is reported to not oppose this plan, under some conditions.
> 
> Moreover, the U.S. administration seems to be ready to provide further facilitations to Egypt in this regard.
> 
> It is so sus hahahah


Was here to put this forward, I’m really interested about the details. 
@joker87 _what_ do you know?


----------



## joker88

ARCH٤R said:


> كنت هنا لطرح هذا الأمر ، أنا مهتم حقًا بالتفاصيل.
> [USER = 203050] @ joker87 [/ USER] _ماذا_ تعرف؟











US, European Fighters in Mideast Share ISR Data Well - Breaking Defense


While potential Rafale deals are likely for some Arab countries, how are the platforms currently in operation at sharing data?




breakingdefense.com


----------



## Hydration

Iam starting to think the typhoon deal is blackmail move. Maybe the french are banning some advanced weapons due to welad el 3am.

Also a FREEM ToT woukd bring us to a new level. Italian designing is amongst the best especially ships


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> Iam starting to think the typhoon deal is blackmail move. Maybe the french are banning some advanced weapons due to welad el 3am.
> 
> Also a FREEM ToT woukd bring us to a new level. Italian designing is amongst the best especially ships


The deal this time is not blackmail or bargaining, but rather it exists and is being worked on
The French deal is in force, the contract is in force and there is no problem with it, even the Meteor missiles are among the deal, and the financing that Egypt obtained from French banks is 5.4 billion euros, i.e. the M330 deal and the satellite is included in the deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hydration

joker87 said:


> The deal this time is not blackmail or bargaining, but rather it exists and is being worked on
> The French deal is in force, the contract is in force and there is no problem with it, even the Meteor missiles are among the deal, and the financing that Egypt obtained from French banks is 5.4 billion euros, i.e. the M330 deal and the satellite is included in the deal


How about the extra FREEM or is it a seperate deal?


----------



## Hydration

@Foinikas here check jokers post


----------



## Foinikas

Hydration said:


> @Foinikas here check jokers post


Interesting. That whole "the West is not giving you BVR" will stop now. Finally. Lol!


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Interesting. That whole "the West is not giving you BVR" will stop now. Finally. Lol!


Sadly we don't know that. I believe when I see with my own eyes (sorry @joker87 hahaha ik you have "sources") exactly like the SU-35 deal.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Sadly we don't know that. I believe when I see with my own eyes (sorry @joker87 hahaha ik you have "sources") exactly like the SU-35 deal.


But you guys did get some Su-35s,right?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> But you guys did get some Su-35s,right?


No we don't have them in Egypt. They are still in Russia sadly.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 typical soviet game. Ya3ni because of them we didn't continue HA-300 aircraft, this torpedo project @Gaafar said and ofc other things.



Yeah I'm not convinced of that TBH. If Sadat was able to throw them out in 1972 and then they were delivering nukes in Alexandria by October 25th, they were easily played and I doubt they had that much influence. At least I think Egypt could've overcame it by the time Mubarak took over, at the earliest anyway. By then the Soviets were completely out of the picture and the US couldn't really do jack to stop it. Nothing in the peace treaty or aid conditions prohibited them from perusing their own military programs. Maybe pre-67-79, but certainly not after that.

I just think from 67 to 1979/80 was so much warring against those land-stealing scum that it wore out the initiative and pushed things in a totally different direction of reliance on purchase ability along with Mubarak's lack of vision. Obviously the wrong approach as they could've balanced the two.



Hydration said:


> Iam starting to think the typhoon deal is blackmail move. Maybe the french are banning some advanced weapons due to welad el 3am.



More like welad el 3ars. let's hope that's not the case as that would suck royally if that was the motivation. I think it's part of the deal, to influence France into realizing it doesn't have a source monopoly on Egypt at the same time, there is a legitimate need and use for those aircraft which even us regular grunts know, replace the Mirages.



Ghostkiller said:


> No we don't have them in Egypt. They are still in Russia sadly.



You mean not like the 5 Su-35s that were in secret hiding location somewhere in Egypt that only a certain 3 special people know about LOL! And we should only trust them and all that usual crap? lool. Classic Egyptian BS I've grown up listening to for way too long and obviously getting sick and tired of it.

I remember even earlier in this thread there was some dude who would get all pissed off because SC and I would be discussing certain weapons and if they'll being delivered and the timing and we just didn't blindly listen to this donkey who thought he was king turd loool. It does get tiring.

To me, the most reliable and credible sources are most of the time from the source of the equipment itself. Even with just pictures you can easily tell like with all the Su-35s. It was so obvious by the serial numbers and landscape that all the earlier models up to around 22 of them at least, were in Russia. Much more reliable than the slew of BS rumors and "incognito" sources. Like you said, I'll believe it when I see it and only then.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The advanced canon, its radar and its sophisticated ammunition among other things..
> 
> One of the technologies is the Active hull cooling (AHC) technology that reduces the IR signature of a ship by using an onboard system of water spray nozzles to coat the hull and superstructure with cooling seawater. The AHC is controlled by the Onboard Signature Manager (OSM) that directs the cooling spray onto heated ship surfaces.
> 
> https://wrdavis.com/docs/Naval Infrared Stealth Technology.pdf
> 
> 
> Globally, various methods are adopted to reduce the temperature of exhaust gas and duct which causes IR signature. NSTL designed eductor–diffuser-type IRSS devices is one of the technologies for reducing temperature of exhaust gas and duct. Such type of devices has been installed on diesel engine exhaust systems of a number of front-line ships. In this system, reduction of temperature is achieved only by addition of cold atmospheric air. For further advancement and enhanced cooling of exhaust gas and duct, water can be injected in proper pattern with suitable water injecting nozzles at various points inside the duct.
> 
> https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s40032-021-00788-3



Funny I actually heard of these systems. For some reason I thought you said they sprayed cooling sea water between the different layers of the hull, when it's actually a series of pipes along the top of the hull or the gunnel with pressure nozzles every certain distances apart and they spray a mist on the outer surface of the hull. If the MEKOs have that, I bet it would be quite visible as the pipe waps around and the nozzles would also be visible.

The 2nd one that sprays cooling sea water into the exhaust ducts is also pretty interesting as I bet that's probably the hottest spot on a ship and an Exocet or any other AS missile would probably fly right into the stack lol, just like the Japanese did to the Arizona at Pearl Harbor, except that was a aimed and lucky bomb drop I believe from a Mitsubishi Kate. Still, though, are you saying these systems and the generators or engines that pull the water for the sprinklers are what is exhausted from the side of the hull and leaving the soot mark?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny I actually heard of these systems. For some reason I thought you said they sprayed cooling sea water between the different layers of the hull, when it's actually a series of pipes along the top of the hull or the gunnel with pressure nozzles every certain distances apart and they spray a mist on the outer surface of the hull. If the MEKOs have that, I bet it would be quite visible as the pipe waps around and the nozzles would also be visible.
> 
> The 2nd one that sprays cooling sea water into the exhaust ducts is also pretty interesting as I bet that's probably the hottest spot on a ship and an Exocet or any other AS missile would probably fly right into the stack lol, just like the Japanese did to the Arizona at Pearl Harbor, except that was a aimed and lucky bomb drop I believe from a Mitsubishi Kate. Still, though, are you saying these systems and the generators or engines that pull the water for the sprinklers are what is exhausted from the side of the hull and leaving the soot mark?


The thing that I am desperate is an indigenous anti-ship/air missiles and cruises missiles then we will be mostly self sufficient country.
For you what is the % of self sufficiency of the Egyptian Armed Forces?









Jordan’s King Abdullah II backs idea of ‘Middle East NATO’


LONDON: King Abdullah II of Jordan said he supports the idea of a Middle East military alliance built on the same lines as NATO. Speaking to CNBC’s Hadley Gamble, the king said such a grouping could work with like-minded countries, but stressed its mission statement would need to be clear from...




www.arabnews.com





Seems like that we will have our own NATO so a new "Pan-Arab" idea hahahaha. If it is true then we will see indigenous arab regional projects which would benefit every middle eastern (arab) countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny I actually heard of these systems. For some reason I thought you said they sprayed cooling sea water between the different layers of the hull, when it's actually a series of pipes along the top of the hull or the gunnel with pressure nozzles every certain distances apart and they spray a mist on the outer surface of the hull. If the MEKOs have that, I bet it would be quite visible as the pipe waps around and the nozzles would also be visible.
> 
> The 2nd one that sprays cooling sea water into the exhaust ducts is also pretty interesting as I bet that's probably the hottest spot on a ship and an Exocet or any other AS missile would probably fly right into the stack lol, just like the Japanese did to the Arizona at Pearl Harbor, except that was a aimed and lucky bomb drop I believe from a Mitsubishi Kate. Still, though, are you saying these systems and the generators or engines that pull the water for the sprinklers are what is exhausted from the side of the hull and leaving the soot mark?


Nope.. the exhausts might be cooled from inside.. but they are till leaving those marks.. !?

It is most likely like the cooling system for the ducts but more generalized on the ship frame.. or at least its hot spots..

I believe it was a scholarly article talking about the between external layers cooling system.. I found the idea fascinating that's how I still remember it vividly,, just can't find that article again yet.. maybe hidden now because it was a too valuable design and idea.. but it is there and it was from the US..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller

Most important thing of an “Arab NATO” would be standardization of ammunition from small arms all the way to artillery.

Although I do agree, joint projects would be quite useful. Imo a drone fighter jet like the MIUS would be a very useful project that could be produced in very large numbers for all air forces in the Middle East.

Then it would be an actual commitment to attacking an aggressor nation without any ifs or buts.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The thing that I am desperate is an indigenous anti-ship/air missiles and cruises missiles then we will be mostly self sufficient country.
> For you what is the % of self sufficiency of the Egyptian Armed Forces?


I will add the Aero-ballistic missiles like the Iskander.. these four will make the Egyptian armed forces much stronger..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> 
> Most important thing of an “Arab NATO” would be standardization of ammunition from small arms all the way to artillery.
> 
> Although I do agree, joint projects would be quite useful. Imo a drone fighter jet like the MIUS would be a very useful project that could be produced in very large numbers for all air forces in the Middle East.
> 
> Then it would be an actual commitment to attacking an aggressor nation without any ifs or buts.


But first step by step hahahaha. This Arab NATO will be eventually against Iran same thing the real NATO against Russia.



The SC said:


> I will add the Aero-ballistic missiles like the Iskander.. these four will make the Egyptian armed forces much stronger..


But what is the % of self sufficiency? You didn't answer it


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> 
> Most important thing of an “Arab NATO” would be standardization of ammunition from small arms all the way to artillery.
> 
> Although I do agree, joint projects would be quite useful. Imo a drone fighter jet like the MIUS would be a very useful project that could be produced in very large numbers for all air forces in the Middle East.
> 
> Then it would be an actual commitment to attacking an aggressor nation without any ifs or buts.


That is not out of reach since KSA has reactivated all the civilian and military projects and deals with Turkey during the visit by MBS..


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But first step by step hahahaha. This Arab NATO will be eventually against Iran same thing the real NATO against Russia.
> 
> 
> But what is the % of self sufficiency? You didn't answer it


You didn't ask me ..lol

I would say 60% in general.. mind you some systems like the Abrams are at 97%, some other systems are at 100%.. but in total as for the Egyptian Armed Forces.. it might be at 60%.. many more systems need to be implemented.. the navy is a good example.. aching for the Scorpene deal with ToT and the local corvettes and OPVs.. the air-force lowers this percentage most.. but still Egypt makes trainers and small helicopters 100%.. but fighters are not there maybe 20 to 30% at best..Land and air-defense seem at a high % maybe up to 70%.. air to air short range missiles 30% mostly under license.. the same for anti-ship cruise missiles maybe 50%.. Land and air cruise missiles ..nothing is known yet but it is under development might come out at 80%.. BM are 100% for the up to 1000 km range,, still a lot to do..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The thing that I am desperate is an indigenous anti-ship/air missiles and cruises missiles then we will be mostly self sufficient country.
> For you what is the % of self sufficiency of the Egyptian Armed Forces?



You're 100% right about cruise missiles. I'd add A2A missiles which they should've gotten into a long time ago.

% of self sufficiency needs to be at least somewhere in the 50s, Although they've already accomplished a lot with all the radars, the new command & control system, all the new armored vehicles they've produced and now they really need to up their ammunitions productions since that's the #1item that gets rapidly depleted in a prolonged war. 

Standard RPG-7 rounds (since I couldn't believe they still had to import those from North Korea and they got caught ya2ni a7a keda) and ATGMs of all types heck I think we were all surprised with that pic from Joker of that potential suicide drone. We don't know for sure if that's what it was since it could've also been a simple soldier-carried & launched UAV to enhance forward field reconnaissance for infantry and armored columns. But drones in general they've already been at it which is great and they need to keep it up. The new venture with (I forget who) for guided artillery shells sounds very promising, 

New aircraft AESA radars they can upgrade many of the aircraft in the fleet with. Avionics and flight systems from EW to MFD screens to FBW redundancy systems etc. Ai and really advanced electronics would be a great thing to see.

The new Maadi Misr is great if they can really produce it in large numbers to supply the entire army with them. New and improved vests and just standard soldier kits and helmets etc. All the necessary things that need to be produces in bulk are probably the essential items. Then get into the larger and more complex items. 50% would actually be an amazing achievement.



Ghostkiller said:


> Seems like that we will have our own NATO so a new "Pan-Arab" idea hahahaha. If it is true then we will see indigenous arab regional projects which would benefit every middle eastern (arab) countries.



I hate to say this since it might seem selfish or non-friendly, but I really don't think an Arab NATO is a good idea. I think we need to take care of our own abilities first and stick with our long-time allies like Saudiya, UAE and Greece and keep the joint training and even missions together like in Libya with the UAE, Yemen with Saudiya and the Mediterranean with Greece. That's really all we need.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I hate to say this since it might seem selfish or non-friendly, but I really don't think an Arab NATO is a good idea. I think we need to take care of our own abilities first and stick with our long-time allies like Saudiya, UAE and Greece and keep the joint training and even missions together like in Libya with the UAE, Yemen with Saudiya and the Mediterranean with Greece. That's really all we need.


For me it would be important to form it because all countries would have the same enemy so the enemy of my enemy is my friend. This Arab NATO isn't new Saddam proposed it during his era and Nasser also. I hope no one will betray the other one.


Gomig-21 said:


> Standard RPG-7 rounds (since I couldn't believe they still had to import those from North Korea and they got caught ya2ni a7a keda) and ATGMs of all types heck I think we were all surprised with that pic from Joker of that potential suicide drone. We don't know for sure if that's what it was since it could've also been a simple soldier-carried & launched UAV to enhance forward field reconnaissance for infantry and armored columns. But drones in general they've already been at it which is great and they need to keep it up. The new venture with (I forget who) for guided artillery shells sounds very promising,


It was from Escribano (ALKON (Fuze Guidance Kit))


https://www.eme-es.com/alkon/


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> For me it would be important to form it because all countries would have the same enemy so the enemy of my enemy is my friend. This Arab NATO isn't new Saddam proposed it during his era and Nasser also. I hope no one will betray the other one.


The best Arab bloc per excellence, and this is what should be the nucleus of this alliance..

1- Saudi Arabia
2- Egypt
3- Jordan
4- Emirates
5- Kuwait
6- Bahrain
7- Morocco

Adding Usrael as it was suggested by itself and the US would be huge mistake..

The Arab countries with this NATO like alliance want to deter Iran if it is reckless..

But Usrael wants war and takes the initiative..

The expected scenario: With Iran’s progress in its nuclear program, Usrael continues with assassinations, then harassment with its F-35 and drones inside Iran, and then missiles will certainly follow..

And with Iran getting close to a nuclear missile, Israel will ignite a war in which Arabs have no interest or advantage.. With the first missile dump that will be on the Gulf, and the first nuke will be on the Gulf also because of the near distance,,

Usrael wants to send its systems (propaganda of joint defense integration) to Arab borders as a buffer zone to protect itself from any missile dumping or nuclear radiation if it happens.

It is much better to have a pure and neutral Arab NATO - like coalition that protects only itself, with deterrence, not harassment, and does not follow the American side.. Why the hell Should the US lead an Arab alliance? .. If a third world war was to happen, would Arabs take its side against Russia and China, given that Israel is with the Arab coalition and Iran is with Russia and China, and the US leads the Arab alliance!!??? It is a complicated topic that makes no sense to the Arab world.. The Arabs won't chose this scenario over being neutral and deal with everyone on the same footing.. and this is what irks the US the most ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> The best Arab bloc per excellence, and this is what should be the nucleus of this alliance..
> 
> 1- Saudi Arabia
> 2- Egypt
> 3- Jordan
> 4- Emirates
> 5- Kuwait
> 6- Bahrain
> 7- Morocco


I like this idea, not too large and not too small. Maybe a couple more countries such as Qatar and Oman.


All countries should have a mandatory minimum defense budget and minimum standing army size.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Am I the only one opposing a Middle Eastern “Treaty Organization” here...?

AIO is producing a remote engagement and control system that is said to help infantry engage targets at greater ranges. In addition to a daytime infrared optic with a laser rangefinder in cooperation with a foreign company.

Source: https://lnkd.in/dw95_He2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> You mean not like the 5 Su-35s that were in secret hiding location somewhere in Egypt that only a certain 3 special people know about LOL! And we should only trust them and all that usual crap? lool. Classic Egyptian BS I've grown up listening to for way too long and obviously getting sick and tired of it.
> 
> I remember even earlier in this thread there was some dude who would get all pissed off because SC and I would be discussing certain weapons and if they'll being delivered and the timing and we just didn't blindly listen to this donkey who thought he was king turd loool. It does get tiring.
> 
> To me, the most reliable and credible sources are most of the time from the source of the equipment itself. Even with just pictures you can easily tell like with all the Su-35s. It was so obvious by the serial numbers and landscape that all the earlier models up to around 22 of them at least, were in Russia. Much more reliable than the slew of BS rumors and "incognito" sources. Like you said, I'll believe it when I see it and only then.


yeah you know we dont see the first 5 planes anymore then we saw them after that rafal fight then we dont see them anymore. We saw the 9327 in the latest pic so this is the secound bunch that needed to be returned i guess



Ghostkiller said:


> The thing that I am desperate is an indigenous anti-ship/air missiles and cruises missiles then we will be mostly self sufficient country.
> For you what is the % of self sufficiency of the Egyptian Armed Forces?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan’s King Abdullah II backs idea of ‘Middle East NATO’
> 
> 
> LONDON: King Abdullah II of Jordan said he supports the idea of a Middle East military alliance built on the same lines as NATO. Speaking to CNBC’s Hadley Gamble, the king said such a grouping could work with like-minded countries, but stressed its mission statement would need to be clear from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like that we will have our own NATO so a new "Pan-Arab" idea hahahaha. If it is true then we will see indigenous arab regional projects which would benefit every middle eastern (arab) countries.


if theres one country i want to collab with it will be iraq. Glad to see sisi and kazamy have the same view


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> The best Arab bloc per excellence, and this is what should be the nucleus of this alliance..
> 
> 1- Saudi Arabia
> 2- Egypt
> 3- Jordan
> 4- Emirates
> 5- Kuwait
> 6- Bahrain
> 7- Morocco
> 
> Adding Usrael as it was suggested by itself and the US would be huge mistake..
> 
> The Arab countries with this NATO like alliance want to deter Iran if it is reckless..
> 
> But Usrael wants war and takes the initiative..
> 
> The expected scenario: With Iran’s progress in its nuclear program, Usrael continues with assassinations, then harassment with its F-35 and drones inside Iran, and then missiles will certainly follow..
> 
> And with Iran getting close to a nuclear missile, Israel will ignite a war in which Arabs have no interest or advantage.. With the first missile dump that will be on the Gulf, and the first nuke will be on the Gulf also because of the near distance,,
> 
> Usrael wants to send its systems (propaganda of joint defense integration) to Arab borders as a buffer zone to protect itself from any missile dumping or nuclear radiation if it happens.
> 
> It is much better to have a pure and neutral Arab NATO - like coalition that protects only itself, with deterrence, not harassment, and does not follow the American side.. Why the hell Should the US lead an Arab alliance? .. If a third world war was to happen, would Arabs take its side against Russia and China, given that Israel is with the Arab coalition and Iran is with Russia and China, and the US leads the Arab alliance!!??? It is a complicated topic that makes no sense to the Arab world.. The Arabs won't chose this scenario over being neutral and deal with everyone on the same footing.. and this is what irks the US the most ..


add iraq and oman and remove morroco



ARCH٤R said:


> Am I the only one opposing a Middle Eastern “Treaty Organization” here...?
> 
> AIO is producing a remote engagement and control system that is said to help infantry engage targets at greater ranges. In addition to a daytime infrared optic with a laser rangefinder in cooperation with a foreign company.
> 
> Source: https://lnkd.in/dw95_He2


i dont get their oppsession with infra red and thermal opitics. I get it its easier to locate targets and stuff but its way too heavy to be mobile with it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

And expensive but i doubt money is a problem for the military anymore


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540596513604341760
Looks like our Air Force wants our pilots to coworking with a SU air superiority. One month of training is a lot for a simple aerial exercise so there is something behind this


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt: Military Production invests EGP318mln adding new products


باستثمارات 318 مليون جنيه الإنتاج الحربي تطور صناعة الأسلحة Egypt: Military Production invests EGP318mln adding new products ضخت وزارة الإنت...




peterhannamikhael.blogspot.com











Trans :

The Ministry of Military Production pumped investments of about 318 million pounds into military projects during the current fiscal year (2021/ 2022), and completed the implementation of 7 projects, as follows:
1- Development of cartridge production lines within the Abu Qir Company for Engineering Industries (Factory 10 Military).
2- The investment plan included the nitropenta production plant in the Heliopolis Chemical Industries Company “81 Military.”
3- Developing the extinguishers production sector by managing a powder filling machine/UV printing machine at Helwan Company for Engineering Industries (Factory 99 Military).
4- Development of the rolling unit “Phase One” at Abu Zaabal Company for Engineering Industries (Factory 100 Military),
5- Upgrading the main production workshops with a water-cutting machine/diagonal-expanding machine at the (200 Military) armored vehicle production and repair plant.
6- The ministry developed the weapons production line and the Shashakan machine for the manufacture of pipes at the Abu Zaabal Company for Specialized Industries (Factory 300).
7- Military Production also developed the main production workshops and the high frequency tempering machine at Helwan Machinery and Equipment Company “999 Military Factory”.

It is noteworthy that the Ministry of Military Production has made many achievements during the period from 30/6/2021 to date in the field of research and development, and carried out research on manufacturing the 40mm single grenade launcher 6 (MGL6) by reverse engineering in partnership with the armed forces (Technical Research Center). and Abu Zaabal Company for Specialized Industries (Factory 300), and the research team began work on design, graphics and production technologies in cooperation with the National Authority for Military Production and the production of prototypes for some components using 3D printing technology and operation, and the sample was approved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540596513604341760
> Looks like our Air Force wants our pilots to coworking with a SU air superiority. One month of training is a lot for a simple aerial exercise so there is something behind this


more like training on israeli EW systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> more like training on israeli EW systems


I think more to train with SU air superiority series and also Israeli EW systems. But I don't think Israel let us "look" quickly on them during exercices.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540661819987075073
@Gomig-21 @The SC


----------



## Ghostkiller

I suggest to you to watch his channel. He is very unbiased. He talked about the SU-57/75 J-10 J-20 etc...


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Interesting. That whole "the West is not giving you BVR" will stop now. Finally. Lol!


I have excellent news for the Greek Navy that may come true


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> yeah you know we dont see the first 5 planes anymore then we saw them after that rafal fight then we dont see them anymore. We saw the 9327 in the latest pic so this is the secound bunch that needed to be returned i guess



Except all those pictures were in Russia. Not a single one was in Egypt so there was no returning. Who knows how they were able to test the Rafale's SPECTRA on one of them, but until we see one of them in Egypt, then it never happened. That's how I see it, I try to guard completely against any of the wild rumors and especially the ones coming from those who say "trust me, I saw it" without providing a shred of evindence.



Hydration said:


> i dont get their oppsession with infra red and thermal opitics. I get it its easier to locate targets and stuff but its way too heavy to be mobile with it



I completely agree. All they need is a single, standard red dot sight and if they want to add a 3x magnifier on it fine, and that way they can easily produce enough of those to equip all the new Maadi Misrs and provide them together as standard issue. Special forces can fancy up with thermals and night vision and all that crap that's perfectly fine. But those silly bulky optics of all types is totally unnecessary. I have a couple of Eotech red dot sights that work fantastic and are relatively inexpensive considering and if you look at most strong armies, that's what they issue as standard sights on all issued rifles and then its up to the individual to add on if he wants as long as it doesn't impair his ability to perform. People don't realize that a lot of times, excessive gadgetry is actually a hindrance and not necessarily a good thing. Especially in Egypt's environment of high heat and sand etc.



Hydration said:


> more like training on israeli EW systems



You know I just read that Leonardo has bought into an Israeli weapon's company as a partner? Screw them now, that changes my entire view of them as far as trusting them with anything they provide Egypt with. Haga khara awi!



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC



lol, another major ripoff. Taking a huge chunk out of the aid to enrich a US co. using Egypt as a pretext. While it's a good upgrade, they still don't trust us to provide us with a much more useful yet not cutting edge technology anymore in the Long Bow radar? I'd much rather see that than this upgrade. US is slowly falling out of grace with Egypt with almost every single deal they're making.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

joker87 said:


> I have excellent news for the Greek Navy that may come true


Matha?


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Matha?











EKTAKTO: Η Ιταλία προσφέρει στο ΠΝ τις δυο πρώτες φρεγάτες PPA (Thaon di Revel) στο ΠΝ αν επιλέξουμε την πρότασή τους - Naval Defence


Θεωρούμε πως η αποκλειστική μας είδηση πως η Fincantieri προσφέρει 2 από τις ήδη κατασκευασμένες ελαφριές φρεγάτες Doha Class στο ΠΝ, με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του Κατάρ, ήταν από τις σημαντικότερες του έτους. Έχουμε πει, πολλές φορές, πως θα υπάρξουν πολλές εκπλήξεις και ανατροπές πριν παρθεί η...




navaldefence.gr


----------



## Foinikas

joker87 said:


> EKTAKTO: Η Ιταλία προσφέρει στο ΠΝ τις δυο πρώτες φρεγάτες PPA (Thaon di Revel) στο ΠΝ αν επιλέξουμε την πρότασή τους - Naval Defence
> 
> 
> Θεωρούμε πως η αποκλειστική μας είδηση πως η Fincantieri προσφέρει 2 από τις ήδη κατασκευασμένες ελαφριές φρεγάτες Doha Class στο ΠΝ, με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του Κατάρ, ήταν από τις σημαντικότερες του έτους. Έχουμε πει, πολλές φορές, πως θα υπάρξουν πολλές εκπλήξεις και ανατροπές πριν παρθεί η...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navaldefence.gr


😳 

Ya rijaaaaal..........................YA RIJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL? 

@Ghostkiller @Gomig-21 @Hydration @Akritas 

Ya joker,shokran jazeelan,lam 3ref!

QUICK LET'S GO TO ITALY!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akritas

Foinikas said:


> 😳
> 
> Ya rijaaaaal..........................YA RIJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL?
> 
> @Ghostkiller @Gomig-21 @Hydration @Akritas
> 
> Ya joker,shokran jazeelan,lam 3ref!
> 
> QUICK LET'S GO TO ITALY!


PPAs are not corvettes, but frigates, especially if they come with an ASW abilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> 😳
> 
> Ya rijaaaaal..........................YA RIJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL?
> 
> @Ghostkiller @Gomig-21 @Hydration @Akritas
> 
> Ya joker,shokran jazeelan,lam 3ref!
> 
> QUICK LET'S GO TO ITALY!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Akritas

joker87 said:


> I have excellent news for the Greek Navy that may come true


The Italian offer is indeed very strong, if it is finally verified, reminiscent of yours with FREMM's.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Cmon when are we gonna see those refales with meteors on them!?!
And y did Italy buy in that israeli partnership, sounds like someone's been a step ahead....


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Cmon when are we gonna see those refales with meteors on them!?!
> And y did Italy buy in that israeli partnership, sounds like someone's been a step ahead....



That partnership is so disgusting and beyond disconcerting, considering all the weapons, and potential weapons purchases from Leonardo which has essentially turned into a traitor as far as I'm concerned. To think they wouldn't divulge the entire scope of every single weapon Egypt purchases from them -- including the harmless SAR AW-189 helicopters -- to our most untrustworthy neighbor, is a delusion beyond laughable. 

That, right there, should tell you everything about any possibility of meteors coming with Typhoons. Our only hope now is that they somehow show up with the next batch of Rafales, but even that, seems about as likely as you and me hitting the lottery at the same time.


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> That partnership is so disgusting and beyond disconcerting, considering all the weapons, and potential weapons purchases from Leonardo which has essentially turned into a traitor as far as I'm concerned. To think they wouldn't divulge the entire scope of every single weapon Egypt purchases from them -- including the harmless SAR AW-189 helicopters -- to our most untrustworthy neighbor, is a delusion beyond laughable.
> 
> That, right there, should tell you everything about any possibility of meteors coming with Typhoons. Our only hope now is that they somehow show up with the next batch of Rafales, but even that, seems about as likely as you and me hitting the lottery at the same time.


cut extra gas deal if that ever happens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Then go to russia for k77 and china's pl 15 once they're ready,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@The SC i hope that deal isn't geopardized by you know who, especially the ones with rafales


----------



## ARCH٤R

The next DSCA notification will be interesting to many I believe.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Except all those pictures were in Russia. Not a single one was in Egypt so there was no returning. Who knows how they were able to test the Rafale's SPECTRA on one of them, but until we see one of them in Egypt, then it never happened. That's how I see it, I try to guard completely against any of the wild rumors and especially the ones coming from those who say "trust me, I saw it" without providing a shred of evindence.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree. All they need is a single, standard red dot sight and if they want to add a 3x magnifier on it fine, and that way they can easily produce enough of those to equip all the new Maadi Misrs and provide them together as standard issue. Special forces can fancy up with thermals and night vision and all that crap that's perfectly fine. But those silly bulky optics of all types is totally unnecessary. I have a couple of Eotech red dot sights that work fantastic and are relatively inexpensive considering and if you look at most strong armies, that's what they issue as standard sights on all issued rifles and then its up to the individual to add on if he wants as long as it doesn't impair his ability to perform. People don't realize that a lot of times, excessive gadgetry is actually a hindrance and not necessarily a good thing. Especially in Egypt's environment of high heat and sand etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I just read that Leonardo has bought into an Israeli weapon's company as a partner? Screw them now, that changes my entire view of them as far as trusting them with anything they provide Egypt with. Haga khara awi!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, another major ripoff. Taking a huge chunk out of the aid to enrich a US co. using Egypt as a pretext. While it's a good upgrade, they still don't trust us to provide us with a much more useful yet not cutting edge technology anymore in the Long Bow radar? I'd much rather see that than this upgrade. US is slowly falling out of grace with Egypt with almost every single deal they're making.


The italian EFTs use an Israeli pods from Rafael (RecceLite)



ARCH٤R said:


> The next DSCA notification will be interesting to many I believe.


What is it?





Watch from min 3:20 to 4:40


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540789251503050752


----------



## joker88

The first Egyptian deal is from the Rafale F3 and not F3R, and the development will take place in Egypt after the completion of the maintenance center here. The development will be done and does not need a major change, most of it is software only
The second Egyptian deal, F4, and the UAE deal, F4.1. There is no need to worry about anything. It was said that the spiders did not come and appeared, and we have a stock of more than 100 missiles.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

joker87 said:


> The first Egyptian deal is from the Rafale F3 and not F3R, and the development will take place in Egypt after the completion of the maintenance center here. The development will be done and does not need a major change, most of it is software only
> The second Egyptian deal, F4, and the UAE deal, F4.1. There is no need to worry about anything. It was said that the spiders did not come and appeared, and we have a stock of more than 100 missiles.


Meteors or scalps? Cause we have the scalps, its the meteors I want


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> add iraq and oman and remove morroco
> 
> 
> i dont get their oppsession with infra red and thermal opitics. I get it its easier to locate targets and stuff but its way too heavy to be mobile with it


Iraq yes but not now, Oman likes to be neutral.. while the Moroccan monarchy is very close to the Gulf,, you won't even be able to imagine how close.. Egypt is investing in Moroccan projects, the relationship is semn 'Ala 'Assal.. these countries as I pointed to, will form the nucleus of the Arab coalition.. obviously with time many more will join as they reach that standard..



joker87 said:


> The first Egyptian deal is from the Rafale F3 and not F3R, and the development will take place in Egypt after the completion of the maintenance center here. The development will be done and does not need a major change, most of it is software only
> The second Egyptian deal, F4, and the UAE deal, F4.1. There is no need to worry about anything. It was said that the spiders did not come and appeared, and we have a stock of more than 100 missiles.


Yes bro.. but this needs a small correction.. it is Egypt getting the Rafale F4.1 in 2024 up-gradable to the F4 later.. and the UAE the full Rafale F4 in 2026..


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @The SC i hope that deal isn't geopardized by you know who, especially the ones with rafales


Egypt will get all the deals it wants from Europe.. the EU has officially stated that Egypt is a trusted partner..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Egypt will get all the deals it wants from Europe.. the ED has officially stated that Egypt is a trusted partner..


You always give us hope when things seem grim 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The italian EFTs use an Israeli pods from Rafael (RecceLite)


But not only that pod.. Egypt can chose other pods as the one on the Rafale for example..



Ghostkiller said:


> The italian EFTs use an Israeli pods from Rafael (RecceLite)
> 
> 
> What is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch from min 3:20 to 4:40


That seems like the French brain.. it is like a kitchen mixer HaHaHa!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> But not only that pod.. Egypt can chose other pods as the one on the Rafale for example..


Ik I was giving examples for @Gomig-21 about the israeli products on EFT like this pods.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Ik I was giving examples for @Gomig-21 about the israeli products on EFT like this pods.



Yeah thanks, I already knew all that. But what did that have to do with Leonardo merging with the Jews? That's what I was talking about when you replied with the crappy Israeli pods which don't matter at all compared to the merger.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah thanks, I already knew all that. But what did that have to do with Leonardo merging with the Jews? That's what I was talking about when you replied with the crappy Israeli pods which don't matter at all compared to the merger.


Leonardo is huge Bro.. what merger section you've heard about.. ?
This is what I got :
US-based Leonardo DRS acquires Israel’s RADA in major defense deal​*Israeli radar-maker to become a subsidiary of Virginia-based defense contractor; cost of the deal estimated at $670 million..*​
https://www.timesofisrael.com/us-based-leonardo-drs-acquires-israels-rada-in-major-defense-deal/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Iraq yes but not now, Oman likes to be neutral.. while the Moroccan monarchy is very close to the Gulf,, you won't even be able to imagine how close.. Egypt is investing in Moroccan projects, the relationship is semn 'Ala 'Assal.. these countries as I pointed to, will form the nucleus of the Arab coalition.. obviously with time many more will join as they reach that standard..


you will anger algeria make more hate. Theres already very strong cooperation with iraq and protecting it before 2023 is a must. While morroco is hijacked by the mossad i dont get why some of why like morroco and despise algeria.So far no countries from the maghereb will join


----------



## Hydration

Hydration said:


> you will anger algeria make more hate. Theres already very strong cooperation with iraq and protecting it before 2023 is a must. While morroco is hijacked by the mossad i dont get why some of why like morroco and despise algeria.So far no countries from the maghereb will join




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540756481150046210
and heres why iraq is a must before luisane treaty ends in 2023


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540756481150046210
> and heres why iraq is a must before luisane treaty ends in 2023


I heard and there is a big chance that Lausanne Treaty has not ends. Since when a peace treaty has an expiration date. Camp David Accords don't have etc...

@Gomig-21 shaklo keda @Foinikas got banned


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541003536825204736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I heard and there is a big chance that Lausanne Treaty has not ends. Since when a peace treaty has an expiration date. Camp David Accords don't have etc...
> 
> @Gomig-21 shaklo keda @Foinikas got banned


ever know anything about the dispute on hong kong? luisiane treaty ends after 100 years of its signing


----------



## Philip the Arab

If you think about it, there’s quite a large market for the K9 that Egypt can export.

UAE, KSA are especially big markets that I’m sure have the need for more artillery.


UAE operates older G6 and M109 artillery that needs replacing soon. German restrictions may make it impossible though unfortunately.


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> you will anger algeria make more hate. Theres already very strong cooperation with iraq and protecting it before 2023 is a must. While morroco is hijacked by the mossad i dont get why some of why like morroco and despise algeria.So far no countries from the maghereb will join


Morocco is already part of the Saudi coalition in Yemen..has been there since the beginning..Algeria is not in the picture because..it hates monarchies..

I don't see your point of the Mossad.. All I know is that they have a million Usraelis from Moroccan origin.. and they are capitalizing on that ..since many of those Moroccan Jews have reached very high positions in the Government of Usrael..

What we all know is that Iraq is hijacked by Iran..

Man check this about Moroccan world champions in fighting HaHaHaHaHa! :











Even the fat guys// Hahaha!





You don't want these people in the Arab coalition.. !? HaHa!


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> The first Egyptian deal is from the Rafale F3 and not F3R, and the development will take place in Egypt after the completion of the maintenance center here. The development will be done and does not need a major change, most of it is software only
> The second Egyptian deal, F4, and the UAE deal, F4.1. There is no need to worry about anything. It was said that the spiders did not come and appeared, and we have a stock of more than 100 missiles.



Nothing whatsoever suggest the 2nd batch of Rafales for the EAF will be anything other than F3-R standard. All this talk about F4 and F4.1.2.3.4.5.6.7 etc., etc., is nothing but the usual Egyptian over-hyping because of excitement and false desire. 

This is the typical stuff I always (and WE ALSO) must try to guard against and especially when someone says "I have my personal sources because I am connected" or whatever other self-promotions one wishes to do for themselves to make their statements mean more. What that actually does is the opposite because in this day and age, especially on the internet, they don't mean anything without actual, credible sources.

For example, the last time I mentioned this same thing to @The SC regarding this order being F-3R and not F4 many pages back, I forget who it was, but someone jumped into the conversation and said that (someone asked the Dassault booth at EDEX if the next 30 Rafales for Egypt will be F-3 or F-4 and they said F-4) LOLOLOL! You've got to be kidding me!?!? This is what our intellect has come down to? This is how low we have stooped to believe in the hype because we want it to be? That was one of the most ridiculous things I ever read. I just shut my computer and went out to cut the grass in my lawn! 

Next you know, Om-Ahmad told Abu-Zakareya zat ze ravales will be space machines, and go build pyramids on ze moon yes? A7a ya gama3a! B'sara7a el kalam da?

Please check the link I will post in @The SC's comment below. This is straight from the French forum which you know very well, but you still say they will be F4s without a single, credible source? Even an Egyptian or Arab source would at least be helpful to see. I haven't seen any to date. 



The SC said:


> Yes bro.. but this needs a small correction.. it is Egypt getting the Rafale F4.1 in 2024 up-gradable to the F4 later.. and the UAE the full Rafale F4 in 2026..



Chech out this article HERE straight from the French themselves. With this specific line of importance, of course.

*The new batch of Egyptian Rafale will be F3-R standard,*_ with active electronically scanned radar (AESA) and the ability to integrate state-of-the-art sensors and weapons, including Thales' next-generation Talios laser designator pod, and safran's laser self-directed version of AASM's modular air-to-ground armament, as well as MBDA's Meteor long-range air-to-air missile._

Now, before anything else, please, I would LOVE to see an article we could both agree on to be as credible as this one I just linked from September of 2021 (less than 10 months old) that says anything remotely close to this next batch of 30 Rafales coming to Egypt will be F4 or F4.1 or whatever and I will be happy to look at it and determine together the validity of the info against several other articles that also suggest the Rafales will be F3R since the signing of the contract was not done when the F4 was available yet to include all its details in the contract. 

Also, please note that even the EAF said it was interested in the F4 standard to up its number of Rafales to 72, possibly to 100. That means it does NOT include this batch of 30 which brings the total number up to 54. There is another subtle, yet credible comment by the EAF itself that supports the fact that this next batch is in fact going to be F3R and not F4........ We need to be realistic about expectations and guard against what I strongly believe is false hope. We need to be solid in our posts and especially in the information we give out so that we are viewed as credible representatives of our country.

Pls show me anything that is credible and I will gladly accept it. 

Here's another article that actually says it has no idea what standard, F3 or F4 the next batch of 30 Rafales will be. 

_However, the contact was not broken between the French defense industrialists and Egypt, since the country had ordered in a rather discreet way the modernization of its Rafale to bring them to the F3R standard, capable of implementing in particular the meteor long-range air-to-air missile and carrying the new generation TALIOS designation nacelle. _*However, it is unclear whether the new Egyptian Rafale will be at this same standard, or if they will be delivered directly to the F4 standard, which will allow the French aircraft to acquire 5th generation capabilities, such as data fusion.*





Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Meteors or scalps? Cause we have the scalps, its the meteors I want



IKR. Same here, of course. Take a look at this article from 2021 lol.

France and the Sale of Rafale to Egypt: Sans Meteor​
I'm pretty sure most, if not all, know what "Sans" means, right? Just in case others don't so there's no confusion, it means "WITHOUT".

This is complement of a Dassault representative himself, in the flesh, saying that "Israel would not agree to these missiles for Egypt"!!!! The nerve of this guy to simply comment that the meteor was refused to Egypt because Dassault felt that the Israelis would object to it, without even hearing the Israelis actually protesting! Please tell me that makes your blood boil like it does mine!? The arrogance of these reps from Dassault to make such a buffoonish statement is beyond reprehensible. 

And now, not only with the Leonardo merger with the Jewish firm and knowing that not just MDBA has the final say in who gets the meteor missile, but it's actually a large group in the UK, France, Germany, Spain, Italy AND SWEDEN LOL! The last one alone would by itself jump up and down screaming human rights and lack of democracy and coup and all that crap to refuse the missile to Egypt. And that's not even putting into account how supportive that tiny, practically irrelevant space in Europe is as a pro-zionist entity as can be. Given all that, add the merger with Leonardo, Dassault refusing to supply the missile because they THOUGHT the Jews would object (looool I still can't get over that, wait, please, I gotta get up off the floor after I just fell!) and I would be even surprised if the standard weaponry for the Typhoon would be allowed, let alone the greatest missile currently in the world LOL! 

A lot of people seem to think things have changed since the Rafale was sold to Egypt and other big-ticket items that now suddenly everything from the past will be simply nullified. I'm blown away at the naiveté. Egypt is unfortunately still viewed as a threat to Israel and will always be because of the false manipulation of realities. Yet with the same disgusting tongue, they brag about the Jews' quality and quantity of weapons and how much superior they are to Egypt and how it could wipe Egypt out in a day now and not six lmaaaooo without even mentioning once, the peace treaty and how Egypt has strongly adhered to it and most of all, who has been the real aggressor in this history? Who attacked Egypt in 1956 and 67?! Where was the outrage that we see against Russian for invading the Ukraine when the Jews killed thousands of Egyptians and invaded and stole Sinai? 

If they're that great, why are they so afraid all the time like a bunch of chickens? Puk puk puk pucaaawk!

If by chance a miracle occurs, and in fact the meteor does somehow show up with either the Rafales or EFTs (if they do make a deal for the latter which now I am very reluctant and hardly excited about anymore given that disgusting merger which BTW, I really wonder if they disclosed any of that potential information to the Egyptian negotiators who've been negotiating for the Typhoons and M-346s etc. and even before the EAF & Army ordered the 23 Agusta Westland helicopters?), then I'll take all of this back and man up that I was wrong. Until then, there is nothing but the opposite of wishful thinking that is the reality of that missile coming to the EAF.

Bottom line, it's imperative that Egypt produces its own A2A (even cruise) missile with as much range and in several types of propellants & seekers. Get their hands on whatever missiles they can, cut them up, reverse engineer, lie, cheat, steal do whatever it takes since the end will justify the means with all these denials and get it done. Then they won't have to answer to anyone.

On another note:

This HERE is the official press release from Dassault Aviation regarding the actual quantity of the next delivery of Rafales and for Egypt, look carefully at the bolded section where it says in French "30 Rafales + 1 aircraft" which is also proof positive that there was a lost Rafale in an accidental crash (the reason is actually very disturbing but that's for another post) and so there cannot be anymore delusions that it "wasn't a Rafale and it was a K-8 instead". There's no shame in having accidents, more unfortunate for the pilots actually but let's not pretend it never happened just because there is some sense of embarrassment and that a K8 loss is apparently any better? This line of reasoning is frankly shameful IMO. It also says nothing about what standard any of the Rafales are.

_La part Défense Export s’élève à 6 173 millions d’euros en 2021 contre 224 millions d’euros en 2020. Nous avons enregistré les commandes pour *l’Égypte de 30 Rafale + 1 avion supplémentaire qui complètent la commande initiale de 2015, *pour la Grèce de 6 Rafale neufs et 12 Rafale d’occasion (rachetés auprès de l’Armée de l’Air et de l’Espace française) et d’un contrat de soutien de la Croatie suite à son acquisition de 12 Rafale d’occasion directement auprès de la France._


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Nothing whatsoever suggest the 2nd batch of Rafales for the EAF will be anything other than F3-R standard. All this talk about F4 and F4.1.2.3.4.5.6.7 etc., etc., is nothing but the usual Egyptian over-hyping because of excitement and false desire.
> 
> This is the typical stuff I always (and WE ALSO) must try to guard against and especially when someone says "I have my personal sources because I am connected" or whatever other self-promotions one wishes to do for themselves to make their statements mean more. What that actually does is the opposite because in this day and age, especially on the internet, they don't mean anything without actual, credible sources.
> 
> For example, the last time I mentioned this same thing to @The SC regarding this order being F-3R and not F4 many pages back, I forget who it was, but someone jumped into the conversation and said that (someone asked the Dassault booth at EDEX if the next 30 Rafales for Egypt will be F-3 or F-4 and they said F-4) LOLOLOL! You've got to be kidding me!?!? This is what our intellect has come down to? This is how low we have stooped to believe in the hype because we want it to be? That was one of the most ridiculous things I ever read. I just shut my computer and went out to cut the grass in my lawn!
> 
> Next you know, Om-Ahmad told Abu-Zakareya zat ze ravales will be space machines, and go build pyramids on ze moon yes? A7a ya gama3a! B'sara7a el kalam da?
> 
> Please check the link I will post in @The SC's comment below. This is straight from the French forum which you know very well, but you still say they will be F4s without a single, credible source? Even an Egyptian or Arab source would at least be helpful to see. I haven't seen any to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Chech out this article HERE straight from the French themselves. With this specific line of importance, of course.
> 
> *The new batch of Egyptian Rafale will be F3-R standard,*_ with active electronically scanned radar (AESA) and the ability to integrate state-of-the-art sensors and weapons, including Thales' next-generation Talios laser designator pod, and safran's laser self-directed version of AASM's modular air-to-ground armament, as well as MBDA's Meteor long-range air-to-air missile._
> 
> Now, before anything else, please, I would LOVE to see an article we could both agree on to be as credible as this one I just linked from September of 2021 (less than 10 months old) that says anything remotely close to this next batch of 30 Rafales coming to Egypt will be F4 or F4.1 or whatever and I will be happy to look at it and determine together the validity of the info against several other articles that also suggest the Rafales will be F3R since the signing of the contract was not done when the F4 was available yet to include all its details in the contract.
> 
> Also, please note that even the EAF said it was interested in the F4 standard to up its number of Rafales to 72, possibly to 100. That means it does NOT include this batch of 30 which brings the total number up to 54. There is another subtle, yet credible comment by the EAF itself that supports the fact that this next batch is in fact going to be F3R and not F4........ We need to be realistic about expectations and guard against what I strongly believe is false hope. We need to be solid in our posts and especially in the information we give out so that we are viewed as credible representatives of our country.
> 
> Pls show me anything that is credible and I will gladly accept it.
> 
> Here's another article that actually says it has no idea what standard, F3 or F4 the next batch of 30 Rafales will be.
> 
> _However, the contact was not broken between the French defense industrialists and Egypt, since the country had ordered in a rather discreet way the modernization of its Rafale to bring them to the F3R standard, capable of implementing in particular the meteor long-range air-to-air missile and carrying the new generation TALIOS designation nacelle. _*However, it is unclear whether the new Egyptian Rafale will be at this same standard, or if they will be delivered directly to the F4 standard, which will allow the French aircraft to acquire 5th generation capabilities, such as data fusion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKR. Same here, of course. Take a look at this article from 2021 lol.
> 
> France and the Sale of Rafale to Egypt: Sans Meteor​
> I'm pretty sure most, if not all, know what "Sans" means, right? Just in case others don't so there's no confusion, it means "WITHOUT".
> 
> This is complement of a Dassault representative himself, in the flesh, saying that "Israel would not agree to these missiles for Egypt"!!!! The nerve of this guy to simply comment that the meteor was refused to Egypt because Dassault felt that the Israelis would object to it, without even hearing the Israelis actually protesting! Please tell me that makes your blood boil like it does mine!? The arrogance of these reps from Dassault to make such a buffoonish statement is beyond reprehensible.
> 
> And now, not only with the Leonardo merger with the Jewish firm and knowing that not just MDBA has the final say in who gets the meteor missile, but it's actually a large group in the UK, France, Germany, Spain, Italy AND SWEDEN LOL! The last one alone would by itself jump up and down screaming human rights and lack of democracy and coup and all that crap to refuse the missile to Egypt. And that's not even putting into account how supportive that tiny, practically irrelevant space in Europe is as a pro-zionist entity as can be. Given all that, add the merger with Leonardo, Dassault refusing to supply the missile because they THOUGHT the Jews would object (looool I still can't get over that, wait, please, I gotta get up off the floor after I just fell!) and I would be even surprised if the standard weaponry for the Typhoon would be allowed, let alone the greatest missile currently in the world LOL!
> 
> A lot of people seem to think things have changed since the Rafale was sold to Egypt and other big-ticket items that now suddenly everything from the past will be simply nullified. I'm blown away at the naiveté. Egypt is unfortunately still viewed as a threat to Israel and will always be because of the false manipulation of realities. Yet with the same disgusting tongue, they brag about the Jews' quality and quantity of weapons and how much superior they are to Egypt and how it could wipe Egypt out in a day now and not six lmaaaooo without even mentioning once, the peace treaty and how Egypt has strongly adhered to it and most of all, who has been the real aggressor in this history? Who attacked Egypt in 1956 and 67?! Where was the outrage that we see against Russian for invading the Ukraine when the Jews killed thousands of Egyptians and invaded and stole Sinai?
> 
> If they're that great, why are they so afraid all the time like a bunch of chickens? Puk puk puk pucaaawk!
> 
> If by chance a miracle occurs, and in fact the meteor does somehow show up with either the Rafales or EFTs (if they do make a deal for the latter which now I am very reluctant and hardly excited about anymore given that disgusting merger which BTW, I really wonder if they disclosed any of that potential information to the Egyptian negotiators who've been negotiating for the Typhoons and M-346s etc. and even before the EAF & Army ordered the 23 Agusta Westland helicopters?), then I'll take all of this back and man up that I was wrong. Until then, there is nothing but the opposite of wishful thinking that is the reality of that missile coming to the EAF.
> 
> Bottom line, it's imperative that Egypt produces its own A2A (even cruise) missile with as much range and in several types of propellants & seekers. Get their hands on whatever missiles they can, cut them up, reverse engineer, lie, cheat, steal do whatever it takes since the end will justify the means with all these denials and get it done. Then they won't have to answer to anyone.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> This HERE is the official press release from Dassault Aviation regarding the actual quantity of the next delivery of Rafales and for Egypt, look carefully at the bolded section where it says in French "30 Rafales + 1 aircraft" which is also proof positive that there was a lost Rafale in an accidental crash (the reason is actually very disturbing but that's for another post) and so there cannot be anymore delusions that it "wasn't a Rafale and it was a K-8 instead". There's no shame in having accidents, more unfortunate for the pilots actually but let's not pretend it never happened just because there is some sense of embarrassment and that a K8 loss is apparently any better? This line of reasoning is frankly shameful IMO. It also says nothing about what standard any of the Rafales are.
> 
> _La part Défense Export s’élève à 6 173 millions d’euros en 2021 contre 224 millions d’euros en 2020. Nous avons enregistré les commandes pour *l’Égypte de 30 Rafale + 1 avion supplémentaire qui complètent la commande initiale de 2015, *pour la Grèce de 6 Rafale neufs et 12 Rafale d’occasion (rachetés auprès de l’Armée de l’Air et de l’Espace française) et d’un contrat de soutien de la Croatie suite à son acquisition de 12 Rafale d’occasion directement auprès de la France._


Honestly I will not believe anything until I see the Meteor and Su-35 with my own eyes or fro a very CREDIBLE source.
I am sure our Air Force and Sisi did the best for Egypt and for our air force. But I will always be optimistic and cautious.

A7a law the new version F-35 will have Meteor missile and probably our cousins will contract them and leave us with empty handed.

Logically, Our army will reproduce the same mistake of Mubarak. If really we will not have Meteor missile, then why would we buy more we would have bought something else maybe J-10 with SD-10 or PL-15 missiles. Inshallah Allah will give the best here. Ena Allah ma3 el saberin


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Nothing whatsoever suggest the 2nd batch of Rafales for the EAF will be anything other than F3-R standard. All this talk about F4 and F4.1.2.3.4.5.6.7 etc., etc., is nothing but the usual Egyptian over-hyping because of excitement and false desire.
> 
> This is the typical stuff I always (and WE ALSO) must try to guard against and especially when someone says "I have my personal sources because I am connected" or whatever other self-promotions one wishes to do for themselves to make their statements mean more. What that actually does is the opposite because in this day and age, especially on the internet, they don't mean anything without actual, credible sources.
> 
> For example, the last time I mentioned this same thing to @The SC regarding this order being F-3R and not F4 many pages back, I forget who it was, but someone jumped into the conversation and said that (someone asked the Dassault booth at EDEX if the next 30 Rafales for Egypt will be F-3 or F-4 and they said F-4) LOLOLOL! You've got to be kidding me!?!? This is what our intellect has come down to? This is how low we have stooped to believe in the hype because we want it to be? That was one of the most ridiculous things I ever read. I just shut my computer and went out to cut the grass in my lawn!
> 
> Next you know, Om-Ahmad told Abu-Zakareya zat ze ravales will be space machines, and go build pyramids on ze moon yes? A7a ya gama3a! B'sara7a el kalam da?
> 
> Please check the link I will post in @The SC's comment below. This is straight from the French forum which you know very well, but you still say they will be F4s without a single, credible source? Even an Egyptian or Arab source would at least be helpful to see. I haven't seen any to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Chech out this article HERE straight from the French themselves. With this specific line of importance, of course.
> 
> *The new batch of Egyptian Rafale will be F3-R standard,*_ with active electronically scanned radar (AESA) and the ability to integrate state-of-the-art sensors and weapons, including Thales' next-generation Talios laser designator pod, and safran's laser self-directed version of AASM's modular air-to-ground armament, as well as MBDA's Meteor long-range air-to-air missile._
> 
> Now, before anything else, please, I would LOVE to see an article we could both agree on to be as credible as this one I just linked from September of 2021 (less than 10 months old) that says anything remotely close to this next batch of 30 Rafales coming to Egypt will be F4 or F4.1 or whatever and I will be happy to look at it and determine together the validity of the info against several other articles that also suggest the Rafales will be F3R since the signing of the contract was not done when the F4 was available yet to include all its details in the contract.
> 
> Also, please note that even the EAF said it was interested in the F4 standard to up its number of Rafales to 72, possibly to 100. That means it does NOT include this batch of 30 which brings the total number up to 54. There is another subtle, yet credible comment by the EAF itself that supports the fact that this next batch is in fact going to be F3R and not F4........ We need to be realistic about expectations and guard against what I strongly believe is false hope. We need to be solid in our posts and especially in the information we give out so that we are viewed as credible representatives of our country.
> 
> Pls show me anything that is credible and I will gladly accept it.
> 
> Here's another article that actually says it has no idea what standard, F3 or F4 the next batch of 30 Rafales will be.
> 
> _However, the contact was not broken between the French defense industrialists and Egypt, since the country had ordered in a rather discreet way the modernization of its Rafale to bring them to the F3R standard, capable of implementing in particular the meteor long-range air-to-air missile and carrying the new generation TALIOS designation nacelle. _*However, it is unclear whether the new Egyptian Rafale will be at this same standard, or if they will be delivered directly to the F4 standard, which will allow the French aircraft to acquire 5th generation capabilities, such as data fusion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKR. Same here, of course. Take a look at this article from 2021 lol.
> 
> France and the Sale of Rafale to Egypt: Sans Meteor​
> I'm pretty sure most, if not all, know what "Sans" means, right? Just in case others don't so there's no confusion, it means "WITHOUT".
> 
> This is complement of a Dassault representative himself, in the flesh, saying that "Israel would not agree to these missiles for Egypt"!!!! The nerve of this guy to simply comment that the meteor was refused to Egypt because Dassault felt that the Israelis would object to it, without even hearing the Israelis actually protesting! Please tell me that makes your blood boil like it does mine!? The arrogance of these reps from Dassault to make such a buffoonish statement is beyond reprehensible.
> 
> And now, not only with the Leonardo merger with the Jewish firm and knowing that not just MDBA has the final say in who gets the meteor missile, but it's actually a large group in the UK, France, Germany, Spain, Italy AND SWEDEN LOL! The last one alone would by itself jump up and down screaming human rights and lack of democracy and coup and all that crap to refuse the missile to Egypt. And that's not even putting into account how supportive that tiny, practically irrelevant space in Europe is as a pro-zionist entity as can be. Given all that, add the merger with Leonardo, Dassault refusing to supply the missile because they THOUGHT the Jews would object (looool I still can't get over that, wait, please, I gotta get up off the floor after I just fell!) and I would be even surprised if the standard weaponry for the Typhoon would be allowed, let alone the greatest missile currently in the world LOL!
> 
> A lot of people seem to think things have changed since the Rafale was sold to Egypt and other big-ticket items that now suddenly everything from the past will be simply nullified. I'm blown away at the naiveté. Egypt is unfortunately still viewed as a threat to Israel and will always be because of the false manipulation of realities. Yet with the same disgusting tongue, they brag about the Jews' quality and quantity of weapons and how much superior they are to Egypt and how it could wipe Egypt out in a day now and not six lmaaaooo without even mentioning once, the peace treaty and how Egypt has strongly adhered to it and most of all, who has been the real aggressor in this history? Who attacked Egypt in 1956 and 67?! Where was the outrage that we see against Russian for invading the Ukraine when the Jews killed thousands of Egyptians and invaded and stole Sinai?
> 
> If they're that great, why are they so afraid all the time like a bunch of chickens? Puk puk puk pucaaawk!
> 
> If by chance a miracle occurs, and in fact the meteor does somehow show up with either the Rafales or EFTs (if they do make a deal for the latter which now I am very reluctant and hardly excited about anymore given that disgusting merger which BTW, I really wonder if they disclosed any of that potential information to the Egyptian negotiators who've been negotiating for the Typhoons and M-346s etc. and even before the EAF & Army ordered the 23 Agusta Westland helicopters?), then I'll take all of this back and man up that I was wrong. Until then, there is nothing but the opposite of wishful thinking that is the reality of that missile coming to the EAF.
> 
> Bottom line, it's imperative that Egypt produces its own A2A (even cruise) missile with as much range and in several types of propellants & seekers. Get their hands on whatever missiles they can, cut them up, reverse engineer, lie, cheat, steal do whatever it takes since the end will justify the means with all these denials and get it done. Then they won't have to answer to anyone.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> This HERE is the official press release from Dassault Aviation regarding the actual quantity of the next delivery of Rafales and for Egypt, look carefully at the bolded section where it says in French "30 Rafales + 1 aircraft" which is also proof positive that there was a lost Rafale in an accidental crash (the reason is actually very disturbing but that's for another post) and so there cannot be anymore delusions that it "wasn't a Rafale and it was a K-8 instead". There's no shame in having accidents, more unfortunate for the pilots actually but let's not pretend it never happened just because there is some sense of embarrassment and that a K8 loss is apparently any better? This line of reasoning is frankly shameful IMO. It also says nothing about what standard any of the Rafales are.
> 
> _La part Défense Export s’élève à 6 173 millions d’euros en 2021 contre 224 millions d’euros en 2020. Nous avons enregistré les commandes pour *l’Égypte de 30 Rafale + 1 avion supplémentaire qui complètent la commande initiale de 2015, *pour la Grèce de 6 Rafale neufs et 12 Rafale d’occasion (rachetés auprès de l’Armée de l’Air et de l’Espace française) et d’un contrat de soutien de la Croatie suite à son acquisition de 12 Rafale d’occasion directement auprès de la France._


Bro.. I'm talking about the F4.1 because of the date of the delivery .. 2024 points to that ,, check it out in the Rafale sites.. nothing more than that.. the F3R was the update EAF was
going for to update the F3 to accommodate the Meteor and this was announced officially..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Morocco is already part of the Saudi coalition in Yemen..has been there since the beginning..Algeria is not in the picture because..it hates monarchies..
> 
> I don't see your point of the Mossad.. All I know is that they have a million Usraelis from Moroccan origin.. and they are capitalizing on that ..since many of those Moroccan Jews have reached very high positions in the Government of Usrael..
> 
> What we all know is that Iraq is hijacked by Iran..
> 
> Man check this about Moroccan world champions in fighting HaHaHaHaHa! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the fat guys// Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want these people in the Arab coalition.. !? HaHa!


do you also know 1 third of the morrocan goverment consists of zionists and MB members
Do you also know after the abraham accords mossad entrenched in morroco through its economic legal alloys
do you also know morrocos involvent was insignificant and having its fighter jets shot down. What the hell will morroco provide other than being a drain and bring hate from algeria and iraq is filled with iranian militias and the only way it will be cleared is with allied help


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxCEWafskSUmmnqsdouNn9GZt6M0unXN7c








Trans :

Egypt cloned the Croatian MGL RBG-6 grenade launcher by reverse engineering, as the Armed Forces Research Institute cloned the launcher and manufactured its parts by 3D printing
And Egypt made its copied version of the Croatian ejector, which works for the Egyptian armed forces
The Egyptian version differs slightly from the Croatian in some specifications, but it has the same design and exterior appearance
It was the first official presentation of the Egyptian pitcher at EDEX 2021
Egyptian pitcher specifications 👇
The launcher carries up to 6 bombs of 40 mm caliber, 778 mm and 565 mm long, with the toe folded, while the barrel length is 300 mm and weighs 5.3 kg. It can fire 3 bombs per second at a rapid rate or 18/21 bombs for a minute at the normal rate. Effective range is 400 meters Its maximum range is 800 meters. It can fire various types of 40 mm bombs, such as anti-personnel, anti-armor, building, double anti-armor and anti-personnel bombs.
The launcher is equipped with several types of sights and sights
Egypt has recently been interested in reverse engineering and copying weapons, which enables it to manufacture many local weapons, especially guided munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Morroco can join later until it resolves its issues or we will risk algeria joining another camp iraq remains a priorty for any future conflict with iran turkey or israel and they wont get stable until we support them wth money tech trainng


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Morroco can join later until it resolves its issues or we will risk algeria joining another camp iraq remains a priorty for any future conflict with iran turkey or israel and they wont get stable until we support them wth money tech trainng


Morocco and Algeria will not have peace (between the goverments) until one of them renounce about the Western Sahara situation. Algeria support Polisario front and Morocco wants countries to recognize this region as moroccan and not independent. It is exactly like renouncing Halai'b and Shalatin by Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

I do not want to get into the maze of sources, but Egypt had an increase of 12 ravals only, and the order increased by 30 after France managed to manage meteorites for Egypt and increase the stock of slugs.
As for the Egyptian standard F4, I am sure of that and the development of the old one in Egypt after the completion of the engine maintenance facility and the development center to complete the Egyptian fleet to
24 F3R fighters, and this is the maximum standard you will reach, because any development must change parts in the hull.
30 fighters standard F4 and start receiving in 2024
If Egypt had lost a Rafale fighter, we would have disclosed this. We are not afraid or afraid to reveal the fall of a fighter, and it is possible that the military spokesperson mentioned that it was on the K8, if it is.
When the MiG-29 was demolished and two years ago, we disclosed it
Until the last fighter fell, everyone thought it was Rafale, and in the end the truth emerged that it was an F-16

The sources did not concern me about anything. For a short period of time, broken things were said that the Air Force did not have a scalpel in the Rafale, and Khain confronted everyone with pictures. He denied it until seeing it more than once and with the numbers of more than 100 missiles, where we got 25 free missiles as a result of the delay.
France acquired a company called Dolphin to make guidance chips for the missile so that it would not be held hostage to the Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

The Su-35 continues to be built and will be delivered to the Air Force very soon, and there is nothing from this trivial talk that comes out many times to stop the deal, and for information, the second batch has finished training and the third batch is being sent.

@Gomig-21
I enjoyed talking to you, but you don't know anything about the techniques of the Egyptian fighters who recently joined the Air Force.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro.. I'm talking about the F4.1 because of the date of the delivery .. 2024 points to that ,, check it out in the Rafale sites.. nothing more than that.. the F3R was the update EAF was
> going for to update the F3 to accommodate the Meteor and this was announced officially..



I already linked the official press release by Dassault in my previous post. You replied awfully fast, did you even check the links I posted? Nothing in the release says anything about an F4 standard being the level of the next batch of Rafales. Not sure what you're referring to about Rafale sites? Please, point me in that direction because I want to be convinced. I want to believe that's the case but I simply cannot based on assumptions, even as logical as they may be.

For example, you said because of the time of the delivery when actually that is not as important as the time of signing the contract. So it's just your opinion? That's fine if that's the case, I totally respect that.

Signing the contract is when they list all the details and specifications and warranties and conditions etc. Contracts like these are probably 30+ pages long and they cannot contract for something that is not available at the time of signing. Time of delivery is inconsequential as far as specifications. What they can do is list allowances for future upgrades just like they did with the first batch of Rafales. They listed that they were to be F3 upon signing of the contract and after delivery, when the software for the F3R upgrade was available, then they can be or will be upgraded, depending on the language they use. Did you even read the entire post and look at the links I posted? That one link specifically states they will be the F3R and the other says it's unclear what standard they will be. Nothing supports the F4 theory whatsoever.

The F3R is a 4-hour software upgrade per aircraft, nothing major at all. However, the F4 is a whole other beast since it also involves structural as well as data fusion upgrade, the former is for an even lower RCS than the aircraft currently has. It's much more involved.



Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I will not believe anything until I see the Meteor and Su-35 with my own eyes or fro a very CREDIBLE source.
> I am sure our Air Force and Sisi did the best for Egypt and for our air force. But I will always be optimistic and cautious.



When you look at this aircraft (and this new pic, as it hasn't been posted here before), the Su-35SE (E in particular because it's custom Egyptian with that awesome camouflage colors) is probably the most beautiful fighter jet out there. The F-22 Raptor would be a very close 2nd IMO. Hopefully they officially reject the F-15 and start receiving these. Deal with any necessary upgrades later.

Look at this beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

EDEX 2021 Day 1 - Online Magazine


GBP Bilingual Show Daily - Day 1 | EDEX 2021




gbp.com.sg


----------



## joker88

There is a lot of talk about the female fighter who fell as some sources claim that she is the second and this is her picture
Dual seat, where did the navigator go and why was Muhtadi Al-Shazly only announced?


----------



## Gomig-21

joker87 said:


> @Gomig-21
> I enjoyed talking to you, but you don't know anything about the techniques of the Egyptian fighters who recently joined the Air Force.



That's ok. You are entitled to your opinion. Still, it doesn't mean that anything you say without credible sources will ever be taken seriously by me, that's all. Just like you said the Su-35 will be revealed at the graduation ceremony, and it never happened. And this F4 claim, also, you still can't provide any source. I showed every possible & credible source that they are not F4 and you brought nothing except for that arrogant comment above. I think you're better than that.

All I am looking for is solid evidence so that the truth is being posted here, not personal fantasies. Anyone can get on the internet and say this, and that, and try to make it look like they're all connected and all that stuff, doesn't mean anything to me and most likely serious military enthusiasts. Others can believe you if they want, it's their prerogative. But I will always question a claim without supporting credibility. 

Anyway, some pics as usual. 

This is probably the best look at the Egyptian SCALP so far.







And from the front angle, the beauty that is the EAF Rafale!
Click 2xs for higher resolution and larger pic. Also featuring a mounted Thales Talios next generation laser targeting pod. Used specifically for the GBU Paveways and AASM HAMMERs which the latter are also displayed, the 250kg & 500kg. Triple racks mounted on the outer pylons of the Rafale are for the 250kg ones. The 500kg HAMMERs get mounted on a double rack only,











Originally it was thought to be the Damocles 3rd generation pod that the EAF ordered with the Rafales. Turns out the EAF became the first export customer of the Talios pod. Source.

















Some great stuff on those boards during the briefing after simulation flights with French Rafales.

















F-16D Block 40 back-seater armed with 1 AIM-9, 2 AIM-7s & 1 ACMI pod.




Pilot view in F-16 blck 52.




MiG-29M with R-77.




And this sensational beauty in air. Notice the well-seated canopy on this and the pic above?








MiG-29M/M2 armed with R-73 & R-77.








Would love to get a hold of those manuals. Guy in the cockpit is testing the landing gear control lever and light indicators, while the guy below is checking the front gear retracts properly,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ran out of space in that last post. You can only upload 20 pics per post and I had more than that LOL. I hope all you freaks enjoy these pics and the effort put into posting them! It's a bit of work so I hope it's worth it for youzzz.

Great pic of forward MiG driver!






F-16 dogfight training.






@Philip the Arab , UAE F-16 block 60D and C alongside a pair of EAF block 52 Cs. Notice the 2nd one in doesn't have the orange spine mark? Great pic, though!






Cretin Crunching, yeah baby! 













Sweet top view of a Nile Crocodile on the Mistral.




Great view of the Mistral deck, the Crocodiles, the Avenger HUMVEE and Bernice naval base.




Agressors carrying GBU-10s?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

I said in the past that the Su-35 will actually appear at the opening of the capital, because it is accompanied by a military parade in the People's Square, and Al-Daily magazine mentions the receipt in 2023, and I have excellent pictures of it.
As for the Rafale, you mentioned that it fell, and there is no evidence, and we do not lie, the military spokesman
I saw Dassault's video, and there was no mention of a fighter who was compensated or fell in Egypt
Rafale f4 and if it was f3r we would have received it next year
The sources did not mention f3r or f4 for the new deal and its benefits. The opponent is to see and ask questions
As for the rest of my words, I do not speak out of emptiness or vain words

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

PR_Rafale-Egypt.pdf
468.1 KB





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1128472277608724









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=987344575259754

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx0-Pj-tyeN350WTR4aBLNYQtvHREP-vGZ







Trans :
Some sources mentioned that the Indian company HAL offered to Egypt to establish a manufacturing line for the Indian light fighter Tejas to meet the requirements of Egypt and export to the countries of the Middle East and Africa. Sources say that Egypt may need 70 fighters of this type in addition to its offer to manufacture the Indian light combat helicopter as well.
The Commander of the Egyptian Air Force will visit India soon
The Indian fighter combines many components from more than one country and possesses a large armament package from the east and west, and the company seeks to offer the fighter to Egypt at a value of 42 million dollars.

My problem is that till now this project isn't that successful the veto card that our cousins can use to stop the production lines armaments avionics (especially radars etc...). I would prefer the JF-17 Thunder (more combat experience) we can buy weapons from China etc... And we can replace the K8E with JF-17 Thunder as a LIFT (LEAD-IN-FIGHTER-TRAINER )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541405895468490753

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541408173386612744
In this tweet he summarized what I meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> In this tweet he summarized what I meant.



Unfortunately loaded with Israeli junk from the radar to the EW suite to weapons to a US Engine since I don't believe the domestic Kaveri engine is ready yet. Strictly for gaining experience and not inducting it into the EAF might be ok IMO.

Both are fine starting points, but not for induction into the EAF, although I think the JF-17 would be a better ToT project to establish a production line that helps build localized engineering and eventual production of an indigenous fighter, as long as there are clients out there to purchase all 70 of them. 

There was an interesting connection with the Indians going way back to the Egyptian HA-300 supersonic fighter. While it's fine to produce an indigenous platform with all sorts of off the shelf items to get started, in this case, there's way too much Israeli khara.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Unfortunately loaded with Israeli junk from the radar to the EW suite to weapons to a US Engine since I don't believe the domestic Kaveri engine is ready yet. Strictly for gaining experience and not inducting it into the EAF might be ok IMO.
> 
> Both are fine starting points, but not for induction into the EAF, although I think the JF-17 would be a better ToT project to establish a production line that helps build localized engineering and eventual production of an indigenous fighter, as long as there are clients out there to purchase all 70 of them.
> 
> There was an interesting connection with the Indians going way back to the Egyptian HA-300 supersonic fighter. While it's fine to produce an indigenous platform with all sorts of off the shelf items to get started, in this case, there's way too much Israeli khara.


i think it will be an advanced trainer a 2nd line fighter or bomber i think they only want it for ToT. Especially when the thing resembles or rooted from a ha-300 aint it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I already linked the official press release by Dassault in my previous post. You replied awfully fast, did you even check the links I posted? Nothing in the release says anything about an F4 standard being the level of the next batch of Rafales. Not sure what you're referring to about Rafale sites? Please, point me in that direction because I want to be convinced. I want to believe that's the case but I simply cannot based on assumptions, even as logical as they may be.
> 
> For example, you said because of the time of the delivery when actually that is not as important as the time of signing the contract. So it's just your opinion? That's fine if that's the case, I totally respect that.
> 
> Signing the contract is when they list all the details and specifications and warranties and conditions etc. Contracts like these are probably 30+ pages long and they cannot contract for something that is not available at the time of signing. Time of delivery is inconsequential as far as specifications. What they can do is list allowances for future upgrades just like they did with the first batch of Rafales. They listed that they were to be F3 upon signing of the contract and after delivery, when the software for the F3R upgrade was available, then they can be or will be upgraded, depending on the language they use. Did you even read the entire post and look at the links I posted? That one link specifically states they will be the F3R and the other says it's unclear what standard they will be. Nothing supports the F4 theory whatsoever.
> 
> The F3R is a 4-hour software upgrade per aircraft, nothing major at all. However, the F4 is a whole other beast since it also involves structural as well as data fusion upgrade, the former is for an even lower RCS than the aircraft currently has. It's much more involved.
> 
> 
> 
> When you look at this aircraft (and this new pic, as it hasn't been posted here before), the Su-35SE (E in particular because it's custom Egyptian with that awesome camouflage colors) is probably the most beautiful fighter jet out there. The F-22 Raptor would be a very close 2nd IMO. Hopefully they officially reject the F-15 and start receiving these. Deal with any necessary upgrades later.
> 
> Look at this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 857070


Calm down bro.. I linked the date of delivery set for the EAF with the date of when the F4 will be ready.. and it coincides perfectly..2024..

"Development of a new, F4 standard started in December 2018.
The policy underpinning the Rafale program is based on continuous development of new standards to adapt the aircraft to technology advances and operational feedback. The new connectivity solutions in the F4 standard will further improve effectiveness in net-centric combat and pave the way for the Future Combat Air System (FCAS). This standard will also include radar and Front Sector Optronics (FSO) upgrades, helmet-mounted sight capabilities, Mica-NG air-to-air missiles and 1,000kg AASM/Hammer air-to-surface weapons. An initial version of the F4 standard will be available in 2022. The full standard will be delivered in 2024."

https://www.dassault-aviation.com/en/defense/rafale/the-way-ahead/


"The French Directorate General for Armaments (DGA) announced last week that it has begun the testing of the new Rafale F4-1 standard at the end of April. The first flight test campaign took place in Istres at the DGA flight test centre, where eight complex missions were flown, involving 50 individual aircraft sorties, from April 26 to 29."

https://theaviationist.com/2021/06/01/rafale-f4-standard/




Hydration said:


> do you also know 1 third of the morrocan goverment consists of zionists and MB members
> Do you also know after the abraham accords mossad entrenched in morroco through its economic legal alloys
> do you also know morrocos involvent was insignificant and having its fighter jets shot down. What the hell will morroco provide other than being a drain and bring hate from algeria and iraq is filled with iranian militias and the only way it will be cleared is with allied help


Do you have sources for these claims???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

ill get youthe source later this evening


----------



## The SC

The biggest deal in the history of Egypt.. The Egyptians are the kings of the air and are preparing to enter the big club

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx0-Pj-tyeN350WTR4aBLNYQtvHREP-vGZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans :
> Some sources mentioned that the Indian company HAL offered to Egypt to establish a manufacturing line for the Indian light fighter Tejas to meet the requirements of Egypt and export to the countries of the Middle East and Africa. Sources say that Egypt may need 70 fighters of this type in addition to its offer to manufacture the Indian light combat helicopter as well.
> The Commander of the Egyptian Air Force will visit India soon
> The Indian fighter combines many components from more than one country and possesses a large armament package from the east and west, and the company seeks to offer the fighter to Egypt at a value of 42 million dollars.
> 
> My problem is that till now this project isn't that successful the veto card that our cousins can use to stop the production lines armaments avionics (especially radars etc...). I would prefer the JF-17 Thunder (more combat experience) we can buy weapons from China etc... And we can replace the K8E with JF-17 Thunder as a LIFT (LEAD-IN-FIGHTER-TRAINER )


No. no and No.. HaHaHa!


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> No. no and No.. HaHaHa!


Honestly I prefer JF-17 Thunder for local production.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I prefer JF-17 Thunder for local production.


Same here.. this Tejas thing might be just some pressure on China to give more ToT that Egypt wants..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Calm down bro.. I linked the date of delivery set for the EAF with the date of when the F4 will be ready.. and it coincides perfectly..2024..



Ok, bro. Still, the delivery date like I mentioned really has absolutely nothing to do with the specs that would be agreed to at the signing of the contract. Plus there's more info out there that they will be F3Rs than there is anything claiming them to be F4s. I just like to have the actual and correct info and not speculations, that's all. And certainly none of that "I got connections" rubbish lmaooo.

Speaking of the Rafale, this is a closeup of the A-A refueling probe and it's easy to see how it works. The ball tip is most likely spring loaded as well as those locking tabs so that when the probe fits into the basket, is pushes that ball in opening the nozzle around it for fuel to pass while the basket gets locked in place by those tabs. I'm also guessing that somewhere in that stem where the black collar is also gets pushed in to allow for any vacuum to disappear from the entire aircraft's fuel system. Otherwise the fuel won't pass through if there is a vacuum seal still there. Just like with car gas caps, same principle with the air vacuum release tube to allow the air that is being replaced by the fuel to escape.

Rafale probe.






MiG-29, almost identical so they shouldn't have any problems fitting either to the MRTTs.






I know this technical stuff might be boring to some loool, but I find it very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

so some ethiopian troops went to fashaqa sudan and were greeted by sudanese troops and exchanged fire and retreated. Then in response ethiopia murders 7 captured sudanese military personel and a civillian. The next day sudan ambushed ethiopian troops with bombardment of "unknown" aircraft
Where did i hear unknown aircraft before

They need to stop teasing us


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> so some ethiopian troops went to fashaqa sudan and were greeted by sudanese troops and exchanged fire and retreated. Then in response ethiopia murders 7 captured sudanese military personel and a civillian. The next day sudan ambushed ethiopian troops with bombardment of "unknown" aircraft
> Where did i hear unknown aircraft before
> 
> They need to stop teasing us


You have a source?


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Do you have sources for these claims???









Ghostkiller said:


> You have a source?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541744141700407298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541459660254896130


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


>


Well he says the truth..only that MB he talks about is one of the opposition parties ..not the governing party.. it has governed for 6 years before but was ousted in new elections.. now for almost another 6 years..So that video has not been updated.. Also Natanyahu was gone when the normalization was announced.. Moroccan Jews living in Morocco have one representative in the Parliament.. you are talking about one third of their parliament is Zionist..!?

There is no Mossad infiltration.. although they have security accords with Usrael, but nothing special, only anti-terrorism like with almost all nations.. in fact Morocco has one of the best intelligence services out there, this is a well known fact.. and it is due to its huge diaspora in Europe..

Morocco lost 1 F-16.. not its F-16s.. and the UAE too ...KSA lost a tornado and an Apache helicopter by friendly fire..


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Ok, bro. Still, the delivery date like I mentioned really has absolutely nothing to do with the specs that would be agreed to at the signing of the contract. Plus there's more info out there that they will be F3Rs than there is anything claiming them to be F4s. I just like to have the actual and correct info and not speculations, that's all. And certainly none of that "I got connections" rubbish lmaooo.
> 
> Speaking of the Rafale, this is a closeup of the A-A refueling probe and it's easy to see how it works. The ball tip is most likely spring loaded as well as those locking tabs so that when the probe fits into the basket, is pushes that ball in opening the nozzle around it for fuel to pass while the basket gets locked in place by those tabs. I'm also guessing that somewhere in that stem where the black collar is also gets pushed in to allow for any vacuum to disappear from the entire aircraft's fuel system. Otherwise the fuel won't pass through if there is a vacuum seal still there. Just like with car gas caps, same principle with the air vacuum release tube to allow the air that is being replaced by the fuel to escape.
> 
> Rafale probe.
> 
> View attachment 857418
> 
> 
> MiG-29, almost identical so they shouldn't have any problems fitting either to the MRTTs.
> 
> View attachment 857419
> 
> 
> I know this technical stuff might be boring to some loool, but I find it very interesting.


Well bro.. the French were testing the F4.1 already this year, that means the year of the signing of the contract.. and Egypt knows about that for sure.. I just don't see why it should be the F3R when Dassault say that the F4 will be operational in 2024.. coinciding with the date of delivery set by the contract with Egypt..

We just need to wait and see..


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration don't trust this الوعي نور. He is so biased. Choose someone neutral.


----------



## Ghostkiller

There is some rumors saying that there is a chance that our MoD or Air Force Chief of Staff will visit India to "finalize" the deal. Honestly I don't know what to say about this deal.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> There is some rumors saying that there is a chance that our MoD or Air Force Chief of Staff will visit India to "finalize" the deal. Honestly I don't know what to say about this deal.


Really i only see the Tejas tot as gaining experience in parts manufacturing and traing of production and testing for future egyptian combat systems and spare parts. Personally I didnt see the importance of either the jf 17 or tejas, for jf 17 they could at least make it an advanced trainer replacing all other old training aircraft and replace some of the old f16s in service, even equip them with russo/chinese munitions. But even then im still keen on replacing f16s with mig 35s. Parts of tejas use israeli tech, unless if the Indians reversed engineered those parts to be 100% Indian and used them in the aircraft. Also tejas 2 is a decent aircraft, improved version of the first model. But who heard of the HAL helicopter and its capabilities? I dont think those helis are tested yet.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Really i only see the Tejas tot as gaining experience in parts manufacturing and traing of production and testing for future egyptian combat systems and spare parts. Personally I didnt see the importance of either the jf 17 or tejas, for jf 17 they could at least make it an advanced trainer replacing all other old training aircraft and replace some of the old f16s in service, even equip them with russo/chinese munitions. But even then im still keen on replacing f16s with mig 35s. Parts of tejas use israeli tech, unless if the Indians reversed engineered those parts to be 100% Indian and used them in the aircraft. Also tejas 2 is a decent aircraft, improved version of the first model. But who heard of the HAL helicopter and its capabilities? I dont think those helis are tested yet.


True. Local production will give us huge experience but the problem will be armaments and avionics. Will India give us advanced missiles like BVR missile and advanced avionics (AESA radars etc...)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Filter


Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration don't trust this الوعي نور. He is so biased. Choose someone neutral.


 the bias he gets info nobody gets



The SC said:


> Well he says the truth..only that MB he talks about is one of the opposition parties ..not the governing party.. it has governed for 6 years before but was ousted in new elections.. now for almost another 6 years..So that video has not been updated.. Also Natanyahu was gone when the normalization was announced.. Moroccan Jews living in Morocco have one representative in the Parliament.. you are talking about one third of their parliament is Zionist..!?
> 
> There is no Mossad infiltration.. although they have security accords with Usrael, but nothing special, only anti-terrorism like with almost all nations.. in fact Morocco has one of the best intelligence services out there, this is a well known fact.. and it is due to its huge diaspora in Europe..
> 
> Morocco lost 1 F-16.. not its F-16s.. and the UAE too ...KSA lost a tornado and an Apache helicopter by friendly fire..


Never was never will be on the same level of the mossad and opening israel to another market with a jewish community and economic spies makes it if not the most intervened country by the mossad yet. I dont get why some of you have some bias towards morroco just because some morrocan said that they should do as the Egyptian army. Adding morroco to the force wilo br7ng more problems. until thry resolve their problems with algeria both can join if this alliance ever exists


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> Filter
> 
> the bias he gets info nobody gets
> 
> 
> Never was never will be on the same level of the mossad and opening israel to another market with a jewish community and economic spies makes it if not the most intervened country by the mossad yet. I dont get why some of you have some bias towards morroco just because some morrocan said that they should do as the Egyptian army. Adding morroco to the force wilo br7ng more problems. until thry resolve their problems with algeria both can join if this alliance ever exists


What about this Mossad you seem to worship!? 
Didn't Egypt and the Arabs F**cked it between 1967 and 1973..???

Things you don't seem to know about Morocco:

Morocco's largest military intervention abroad

An infantry battalion, an armored unit of 10,000 men (officer and soldier), hundreds of tanks, aircraft and F5 fighters ranked Moroccan forces in third place. The podium place for the Arab units after Iraq and Jordan.











The Battle of Bir Atheeb between the Moroccan Expedition and two Israeli tank brigades west of the Canal in the October 1973 war















What you don't seem to know about Algeria:


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxhvMek8lG_dSWpRE2xOJ9zpfh8Vs9u8XJ







Trans :
This year will be a busy year for the Egyptian Navy
It is expected that the new East Port Said naval base will be inaugurated and the entry of another Gowind corvette into service, which will be the fourth of its kind in the Egyptian Navy, and the entry of the first German Miko frigate, and the receipt of British supply and supply ships, in addition to the establishment of the first naval defense exhibition of its kind in Egypt, Naval Power in Alexandria. New Egyptian Navy corvettes or frigates other than the projects of the PV-43 light missile launcher and the CC-60 OPV patrol corvette previously presented at the last EDEX exhibition..

I really hope that we can put some egyptian indigenous products (missiles etc...). Maybe our army has big surprises for us in the upcoming months or years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I am sure there is hidden gems in this video. Did our MoD put the israeli F-35 in the video? Or even SU-27/30/35?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> True. Local production will give us huge experience but the problem will be armaments and avionics. Will India give us advanced missiles like BVR missile and advanced avionics (AESA radars etc...)


You'd have to sort out israeli tech with other types, doubt india would sell their state of the art missles since the brahmos was turned down, anyways, china's cx 1 is said to be better, abandoned there's still the oniks/yakhont from russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxIQx0m4x9FQJujBpjAPITS7TV26uVpAcr







The appearance of a new AW-149 helicopter, the military version, equipped with the ILS system, in Italy in one of the training flights, similar to the additional new deal contracted by the Egyptian Air Force at the EDEX-2021 exhibition of helicopters of this model.


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> You'd have to sort out israeli tech with other types, doubt india would sell their state of the art missles since the brahmos was turned down, anyways, china's cx 1 is said to be better, abandoned there's still the oniks/yakhont from russia.


If Egypt will produce HAL Tejas then ofc our army told them to sell advanced missiles etc..


----------



## The SC

Only if it is Tejas MK-II​













An upgraded version of the Indian medium-class fighter, which has undergone a lot of improvements compared to the MK1 version.

The weight of the fighter increased from 13.5 tons in the MK1 version to 17.5 tons in the second version, while its load of weapons increased from 3.5 tons to 6.5 tons and its fuel load increased from 2.4 tons to 3.3-3.4 tons in the second version..

The new version is expected to make its first flight in 2023 and enter production by 2025-2026

The crew of the fighter is a pilot or pilot and navigator according to the version, its length is 14.6 meters, its width is 8.5 meters, its height is 4.8 meters, its empty weight is 7.8 tons, its total weight is 11.3 tons, its maximum weight at take-off is 17.5 tons, its external load of weapons and additional fuel tanks is 6.5 tons.

It is powered by an American General Electric F1414 engine, which is the same engine that works on the American F-18 fighters, the Korean fifth generation fighters and the Swedish Saab fighter. The engine has a power of 98 kN. It is said that in the future the fighter will be equipped with a more powerful 110 kN engine. The fighter’s maximum flight speed is 2385 km per hour, the fighter’s range is 2500 km, the return trip is 1500 km, and it reaches 3,500 km, with three additional tanks that fly at an altitude of 17.3 km from the surface of the earth and can refuel by breastfeeding.

The fighter is armed with a 30 mm machine gun for close engagement and is equipped with 13 external points for carrying weapons and fuel storages. It is planned for this version to be armed with the European Meteor air combat missile with a visibility range of 170/200 km, the French Mica radar and thermal missiles, the Indian Aster air-to-air missile and the Brahmos air missiles. Anti-ship surface, local cruise and anti-air defense missiles, Israeli bombs and small-diameter munitions, in addition to its ability to carry various Russian weapons and British weapons, led by the short-range Asram air-to-air missile.

India says that it will equip the fighter with a local ESA radar and electronic warfare systems, and it can carry aIso n demand..Israeli, American or French pod for monitoring and targeting, .











Avionics and radar, India said it will replace it with modern and local technology, and this is in the new version

As for the engine, they also manufacture it locally with a stronger version of the American engine..

And some technologies you can take from France or Italy..

India says it will manufacture the new radar, UTTAM by 95%, and production will start in 2025. Of course, the radar is based on Israeli technology, no matter what the Indians claim..

The local engine is sure from The Safran-Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. India has contracted with France to produce the Rafale M88 engine for use on the locally made fifth generation aircraft.

Astra missiles, Israeli technology

In general, we have been hearing news of Egypt's interest in this fighter for a long time, but do not glorify a fighter that has not been tested yet and has not proven its marketing success.

But for Egypt to have an advanced air-frame manufacturing technology from any country in the world is a technical treasure..

This version is still just ink on paper that has not seen the light and was not even made as a prototype for experiments. The best that India has from Tejas is the current MK1A version, which is less capable than the Pakistani JF-17 Block III and more expensive than the Pakistani one.

As for the Indian helicopters, especially the LAH, I won't waste my time talking about them, just look at them so you know they're bad..






As for the HAL Dhruv, it is a bad helicopter in the true sense of the word, and it has a bad record of crashes inside and outside India. The State of Ecuador withdrew it from service after the accidents it had suffered.






Egypt has a lot of experience with the Gazelle and its manufacturing..so it can improve on these a lot..

The Thing is if India can transfer the software they took from France and Usrael.. And their missile assembly line.. then it might be worth it .. otherwise it is a no..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Very cool info on the EGY Navy's Romeo submarine sails/coning towers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541869360226226176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> What about this Mossad you seem to worship!?
> Didn't Egypt and the Arabs F**cked it between 1967 and 1973..???
> 
> Things you don't seem to know about Morocco:
> 
> Morocco's largest military intervention abroad
> 
> An infantry battalion, an armored unit of 10,000 men (officer and soldier), hundreds of tanks, aircraft and F5 fighters ranked Moroccan forces in third place. The podium place for the Arab units after Iraq and Jordan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Battle of Bir Atheeb between the Moroccan Expedition and two Israeli tank brigades west of the Canal in the October 1973 war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't seem to know about Algeria:


we are talking about the current situation i dont care how many jews they exterminated in 1973. And the GIS is the one who deceived them and the fact theyre not working alone the CIA and MI6 are with them. This arab nato will not work without algeria and morroco stop dickwaving each other

until the arab league isnt the most useless organization on the planet then an arab nato is feasible


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Only if it is Tejas MK-II​
> View attachment 857919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 857911
> 
> 
> An upgraded version of the Indian medium-class fighter, which has undergone a lot of improvements compared to the MK1 version.
> 
> The weight of the fighter increased from 13.5 tons in the MK1 version to 17.5 tons in the second version, while its load of weapons increased from 3.5 tons to 6.5 tons and its fuel load increased from 2.4 tons to 3.3-3.4 tons in the second version..
> 
> The new version is expected to make its first flight in 2023 and enter production by 2025-2026
> 
> The crew of the fighter is a pilot or pilot and navigator according to the version, its length is 14.6 meters, its width is 8.5 meters, its height is 4.8 meters, its empty weight is 7.8 tons, its total weight is 11.3 tons, its maximum weight at take-off is 17.5 tons, its external load of weapons and additional fuel tanks is 6.5 tons.
> 
> It is powered by an American General Electric F1414 engine, which is the same engine that works on the American F-18 fighters, the Korean fifth generation fighters and the Swedish Saab fighter. The engine has a power of 98 kN. It is said that in the future the fighter will be equipped with a more powerful 110 kN engine. The fighter’s maximum flight speed is 2385 km per hour, the fighter’s range is 2500 km, the return trip is 1500 km, and it reaches 3,500 km, with three additional tanks that fly at an altitude of 17.3 km from the surface of the earth and can refuel by breastfeeding.
> 
> The fighter is armed with a 30 mm machine gun for close engagement and is equipped with 13 external points for carrying weapons and fuel storages. It is planned for this version to be armed with the European Meteor air combat missile with a visibility range of 170/200 km, the French Mica radar and thermal missiles, the Indian Aster air-to-air missile and the Brahmos air missiles. Anti-ship surface, local cruise and anti-air defense missiles, Israeli bombs and small-diameter munitions, in addition to its ability to carry various Russian weapons and British weapons, led by the short-range Asram air-to-air missile.
> 
> India says that it will equip the fighter with a local ESA radar and electronic warfare systems, and it can carry aIso n demand..Israeli, American or French pod for monitoring and targeting, .
> 
> View attachment 857913
> 
> 
> View attachment 857914
> 
> 
> Avionics and radar, India said it will replace it with modern and local technology, and this is in the new version
> 
> As for the engine, they also manufacture it locally with a stronger version of the American engine..
> 
> And some technologies you can take from France or Italy..
> 
> India says it will manufacture the new radar, UTTAM by 95%, and production will start in 2025. Of course, the radar is based on Israeli technology, no matter what the Indians claim..
> 
> The local engine is sure from The Safran-Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. India has contracted with France to produce the Rafale M88 engine for use on the locally made fifth generation aircraft.
> 
> Astra missiles, Israeli technology
> 
> In general, we have been hearing news of Egypt's interest in this fighter for a long time, but do not glorify a fighter that has not been tested yet and has not proven its marketing success.
> 
> But for Egypt to have an advanced air-frame manufacturing technology from any country in the world is a technical treasure..
> 
> This version is still just ink on paper that has not seen the light and was not even made as a prototype for experiments. The best that India has from Tejas is the current MK1A version, which is less capable than the Pakistani JF-17 Block III and more expensive than the Pakistani one.
> 
> As for the Indian helicopters, especially the LAH, I won't waste my time talking about them, just look at them so you know they're bad..
> 
> View attachment 857917
> 
> 
> As for the HAL Dhruv, it is a bad helicopter in the true sense of the word, and it has a bad record of crashes inside and outside India. The State of Ecuador withdrew it from service after the accidents it had suffered.
> 
> View attachment 857918
> 
> 
> Egypt has a lot of experience with the Gazelle and its manufacturing..so it can improve on thes a lot..
> 
> The Thing is if India can transfer the software they took from France and Usrael.. And their missile assembly line.. then it might be worth it .. otherwise it is a no..


The problem is that the Gazelle is old so we can't upgrade them more. We must buy or produce locally a new one. I am sure Egypt will choose the best option exactly like we did with the AW-139.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542488064374751232
well hello there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> we are talking about the current situation i dont care how many jews they exterminated in 1973. And the GIS is the one who deceived them and the fact theyre not working alone the CIA and MI6 are with them. This arab nato will not work without algeria and morroco stop dickwaving each other
> 
> until the arab league isnt the most useless organization on the planet then an arab nato is feasible



Yeah I agree with most of what you've said about this. I also think that currently, with the already formed alliance between Saudiya, UAE & Egypt that it actually becomes the core of the organization and call it something other than the Arab NATO. NATO stands for North Atlantic Treaty Organization and we would need to call it MENA or something along those lines.

That triad alliance already exists anyway, just solidify it with a formal statement and then these 3 powerhouses would become the principle members with voting and vetoing power. If and when others want to join, then the triad can decide by vote.

The only drawback to this kind of alliance is that in order to have an actual, operating one, the members need to pitch in a percentage of their GDP unless they would think of a different way to finance it. Other than that, the example of the UAE & Egypt halting turkish ambitions in Libya and stopping them in their tracks from infiltrating Egypt with their terroristic & destabilizing motivations (which is another reason why we need to have nothing to do with them at all) has already been an example of this triad alliance. Same with Yemen.

So that's all that's needed for now, we don't need to emulate what the west has done to the T. We can do something different and much more amenable to our security needs.

June 30th Anniversary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

We should be seeing this beast of a beauty in Egypt very soon ISA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah I agree with most of what you've said about this. I also think that currently, with the already formed alliance between Saudiya, UAE & Egypt that it actually becomes the core of the organization and call it something other than the Arab NATO. NATO stands for North Atlantic Treaty Organization and we would need to call it MENA or something along those lines.
> 
> That triad alliance already exists anyway, just solidify it with a formal statement and then these 3 powerhouses would become the principle members with voting and vetoing power. If and when others want to join, then the triad can decide by vote.
> 
> The only drawback to this kind of alliance is that in order to have an actual, operating one, the members need to pitch in a percentage of their GDP unless they would think of a different way to finance it. Other than that, the example of the UAE & Egypt halting turkish ambitions in Libya and stopping them in their tracks from infiltrating Egypt with their terroristic & destabilizing motivations (which is another reason why we need to have nothing to do with them at all) has already been an example of this triad alliance. Same with Yemen.
> 
> So that's all that's needed for now, we don't need to emulate what the west has done to the T. We can do something different and much more amenable to our security needs.
> 
> June 30th Anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 858077
> 
> 
> View attachment 858078


Agreed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Only if it is Tejas MK-II​
> View attachment 857919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 857911
> 
> 
> An upgraded version of the Indian medium-class fighter, which has undergone a lot of improvements compared to the MK1 version.
> 
> The weight of the fighter increased from 13.5 tons in the MK1 version to 17.5 tons in the second version, while its load of weapons increased from 3.5 tons to 6.5 tons and its fuel load increased from 2.4 tons to 3.3-3.4 tons in the second version..
> 
> The new version is expected to make its first flight in 2023 and enter production by 2025-2026
> 
> The crew of the fighter is a pilot or pilot and navigator according to the version, its length is 14.6 meters, its width is 8.5 meters, its height is 4.8 meters, its empty weight is 7.8 tons, its total weight is 11.3 tons, its maximum weight at take-off is 17.5 tons, its external load of weapons and additional fuel tanks is 6.5 tons.
> 
> It is powered by an American General Electric F1414 engine, which is the same engine that works on the American F-18 fighters, the Korean fifth generation fighters and the Swedish Saab fighter. The engine has a power of 98 kN. It is said that in the future the fighter will be equipped with a more powerful 110 kN engine. The fighter’s maximum flight speed is 2385 km per hour, the fighter’s range is 2500 km, the return trip is 1500 km, and it reaches 3,500 km, with three additional tanks that fly at an altitude of 17.3 km from the surface of the earth and can refuel by breastfeeding.
> 
> The fighter is armed with a 30 mm machine gun for close engagement and is equipped with 13 external points for carrying weapons and fuel storages. It is planned for this version to be armed with the European Meteor air combat missile with a visibility range of 170/200 km, the French Mica radar and thermal missiles, the Indian Aster air-to-air missile and the Brahmos air missiles. Anti-ship surface, local cruise and anti-air defense missiles, Israeli bombs and small-diameter munitions, in addition to its ability to carry various Russian weapons and British weapons, led by the short-range Asram air-to-air missile.
> 
> India says that it will equip the fighter with a local ESA radar and electronic warfare systems, and it can carry aIso n demand..Israeli, American or French pod for monitoring and targeting, .
> 
> View attachment 857913
> 
> 
> View attachment 857914
> 
> 
> Avionics and radar, India said it will replace it with modern and local technology, and this is in the new version
> 
> As for the engine, they also manufacture it locally with a stronger version of the American engine..
> 
> And some technologies you can take from France or Italy..
> 
> India says it will manufacture the new radar, UTTAM by 95%, and production will start in 2025. Of course, the radar is based on Israeli technology, no matter what the Indians claim..
> 
> The local engine is sure from The Safran-Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. India has contracted with France to produce the Rafale M88 engine for use on the locally made fifth generation aircraft.
> 
> Astra missiles, Israeli technology
> 
> In general, we have been hearing news of Egypt's interest in this fighter for a long time, but do not glorify a fighter that has not been tested yet and has not proven its marketing success.
> 
> But for Egypt to have an advanced air-frame manufacturing technology from any country in the world is a technical treasure..
> 
> This version is still just ink on paper that has not seen the light and was not even made as a prototype for experiments. The best that India has from Tejas is the current MK1A version, which is less capable than the Pakistani JF-17 Block III and more expensive than the Pakistani one.
> 
> As for the Indian helicopters, especially the LAH, I won't waste my time talking about them, just look at them so you know they're bad..
> 
> View attachment 857917
> 
> 
> As for the HAL Dhruv, it is a bad helicopter in the true sense of the word, and it has a bad record of crashes inside and outside India. The State of Ecuador withdrew it from service after the accidents it had suffered.
> 
> View attachment 857918
> 
> 
> Egypt has a lot of experience with the Gazelle and its manufacturing..so it can improve on thes a lot..
> 
> The Thing is if India can transfer the software they took from France and Usrael.. And their missile assembly line.. then it might be worth it .. otherwise it is a no..



I honestly don't think anything will transpire from this. Yeah the MK2 is pretty nice, as a local best can do double of the Rafale with Tejas blood in it. But this really does not have any substantive value for Egypt, not even worth just the production line experience because they'll get stuck with these aircraft that most certainly will not be to its full capability.

I believe HAL is only coming to Egypt to make a presentation and offer but I don't expect the EAF to accept anything, really. Simply because it will be so restricted that it becomes not worth the trouble. If they somehow manage to include things like the ASTRA missile and much higher level weaponry, even the Brahmos and definite alternative to any of the Israeli garbage they install in them AND an AESA radar that doesn't belong to any off the shelf componentry, then maybe. Even then, think of the huge security liability it would be to work with the Indians, and nothing against them personally. As you are quite aware of, I'm a huge fan of the IAF. But as long as they have this highly elevated relationship with the Jews, it serves us no practical reasons to indulge in such a complex venture.

I would be much more inclined to pursue the FC-31/JF-17 through China/Pakistan like the K-8 and first test all the missiles and weaponry that would come with it and see how well they perform as we have no information on how well let's say the PL-12 or the eventual PL-15 would perform in combat. Target practice the heck out of all the weapons and then use the Chinese and Pakistanis to start a local production line which we would then know, the chances of these two selling info or means of defeating the weapons to the Jews are almost non-existent.

The EFT also has its problems with the meteor as we very well know. It seems the Chinese/Pakistani route is really the only viable option IMO.

It also relieves us from a possible 3rd delta/canard platform if they truly have ambitions for the Typhoon. It seems the Chinese/Pakistani route is really the only viable option IMO. Perhaps they should possibly consider the Typhoon, regardless of the Meteor only because it will be a very long time before they can add a 3rd Rafale contract with the current commitments Dassault already has, thanks to Egypt's first order opening the door wide open for the French. This way they can boost the delta/canard fleet in the EAF with Typhoons and possibly find a medium to long range missile they can integrate in both aircraft. Perhaps the PL-15?

On a separate note, if the EAF is actually ending up with very limited options for purchasing new, state of the art aircraft. They should seriously consider the induction the Su-35SE as soon as possible to send the US a powerful message.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

For me, it is either our Air Force is interesting in HAL Tejas witha big % of ToT or either a try from India so they can marketize to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542457933241683970
300 million. Wow


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> 300 million. Wow



I think it said 200 million ya Basha.  

Speaking of WOW! These first group of 2-seatet F-16s are from the first batch of the super rare F-16Bs that the EAF ordered back in 1982-85!!!!!!!! Unbelievable those things are still flying and in such perfect condition! Only 8 Bs were delivered in that period.

This was from Mahmoud's tweet today of Egyptian Air Force & U.S. F-16 fighter jets conduct aerial training operations in support of exercise Agile Phoenix. Seems like a very diverse group of the EAF F-16s from those very old Bs to the latest Block 52 Aggressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I think it said 200 million ya Basha.
> 
> Speaking of WOW! These first group of 2-seatet F-16s are from the first batch of the super rare F-16Bs that the EAF ordered back in 1982-85!!!!!!!! Unbelievable those things are still flying and in such perfect condition! Only 8 Bs were delivered in that period.
> 
> This was from Mahmoud's tweet today of Egyptian Air Force & U.S. F-16 fighter jets conduct aerial training operations in support of exercise Agile Phoenix. Seems like a very diverse group of the EAF F-16s from those very old Bs to the latest Block 52 Aggressors.
> 
> View attachment 858183
> 
> 
> View attachment 858184
> 
> 
> View attachment 858185
> 
> 
> View attachment 858186


My monitor says otherwise lol
And these are just a collectors edition beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxwrOtGI5G0nYm7gGnMJPTb9ceEPNMlMwT



Today, a report came out to the American Congress that said that America wants to obtain an Egyptian pledge to cancel Egypt's purchases of Russian weapons, meaning the Su-35SE deal in exchange for American alternatives such as the F-15 strike and the development of the F-16 fleet..



https://sgp.fas.org/crs/mideast/R47160.pdf



Kos om America wel khalefooha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxwrOtGI5G0nYm7gGnMJPTb9ceEPNMlMwT
> 
> 
> 
> Today, a report came out to the American Congress that said that America wants to obtain an Egyptian pledge to cancel Egypt's purchases of Russian weapons, meaning the Su-35SE deal in exchange for American alternatives such as the F-15 strike and the development of the F-16 fleet..
> 
> 
> 
> https://sgp.fas.org/crs/mideast/R47160.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Kos om America wel khalefooha


lol


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxwrOtGI5G0nYm7gGnMJPTb9ceEPNMlMwT
> 
> 
> 
> Today, a report came out to the American Congress that said that America wants to obtain an Egyptian pledge to cancel Egypt's purchases of Russian weapons, meaning the Su-35SE deal in exchange for American alternatives such as the F-15 strike and the development of the F-16 fleet..
> 
> 
> 
> https://sgp.fas.org/crs/mideast/R47160.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Kos om America wel khalefooha


We aren’t looking forward for F-15Es, we are looking forward for an unrestricted sale of weapons for Egypt’s desires by the US, and their change of views on the military balance in the region from a lesser well equipped, large ground force Egypt to a NATO level equipped Egypt. 
Meaning 
- The sale of JHMCS, JDAMs, AIM-120C7, AIM-9X in excess.
- A planned replacement for most of the current Egyptian F-16 fleet on a 1 for 1 basis by delivering at least 200 F-16Vs around the year 2030.
- The freedom to develop and experiment local modifications and systems, meaning the supply of “Plug & Play computers” for Egyptian F-16s and any potential F-15s.
- The providence of M1A2 upgrade kits for Egypt’s Armoured Corps.
- Should they be all hair-pulling regarding Egypt’s requests of F-35 sales, they should at least demonstrate a minimum commitment to a close gap between Egypt and any other military in the region by selling AESA radars for Egyptian Fighters and Air Defence systems.

If the Americans are not accepting these terms then there is no point to go forward with their intentions regarding a Middle Eastern Military Alliance. Rather stamp their heads with “Israel-guided drones” and land in Rome, Paris, Berlin or Beijing. Be sure to start replacing the F-16 fleet with J10s and have the M1A1s as rapid deployment tanks, battlefield reserves as you introduce some 1000 K2 Black Panthers to the Egyptian Army. Replace Oliver Hazard Perry class frigates, purchase 4-6 more submarines, invest in local missiles in an orderly fashion and sit by the Red Sea wearing sunglasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> For me, it is either our Air Force is interesting in HAL Tejas witha big % of ToT or either a try from India so they can marketize to the world.



What do you suppose he's referring to in the first minute of the video from 0:54 - 0:59 about a new joint fighter jet development with France, China and Russia? This is the first I've heard of that! 



Ghostkiller said:


> Kos om America wel khalefooha



Hahahaha. The way the US has been very generous with Egypt in the past 40 years with all the military aid, it's still very frustrating with the denial of the high-end jets and weapons systems which must really anger the living hell out of Egyptian officials. If we get so pissed off like this, I can only imagine what the Egyptian military feels.

On the other hand, it only means that Egypt is negotiating very strongly with the US, if now they've decided to include an F-16 upgrade? Before it was a "take it or leave it" for 24 rough-sawn F-15s with old EW system and no AMRAAMs.

I hope the EAF keeps the pressure on them and definitely no Strike Eagle whatsoever! Only the EX will do and with the AESA radar, the recent EW suite AND AIM-120C-7 for both types of fighters. Oh, and no blocking of the meteor whatsoever! In fact, the US needs to push the EURO co.s to supply it to the EAF! Tell Israel to go to hell, no more of their scaredy-cat crybaby BS crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

From the beginning, we reject American offers in favor of programs
F-15 aircraft supply
F-16 . development programs
Even the program to upgrade the M1A1 tank to the level of the M1A2 is unacceptable. Germany's KF-51 tank made the local development of a new turret for Abrams tanks better for Egypt than any American offer that will be with outdated technologies

The same thing the Germans have offers with better engines for the M113 armored vehicles, so why did he turn to American development programs with lower specifications than what is available internationally

The CH-47F deal is acceptable because the alternative is limited worldwide





While, for example, the C-130J deal, we prefer the KC-390 planes, especially the Brazilian offers to Egypt, whether technical specifications, price, or technical transfer are more than excellent, so why go for an outdated plane like the C-130J at a very high price, even if most of the price is paid from US aid


American pressure on Egypt in the SU-35 deal led to the fact that the Russians integrated the N036 radar on it, and there were problems with the mission computer of the SU-35. Are we naive to fall under the control of the Americans again?





Deals for the Eurofighter Typhoon and RAFALE 4.1/4.2 to replace the F-16 rather than the limited development F-16V
The F-16 is a plane from the past that is no longer suitable for future battles, so any buyer of it will have a waist. This reminds us of 1982 when some countries bought the F-5E/F at the time of the availability of the F-16/MIRAGE-2000.





The cost of developing the F-16 fleet for 160 aircraft will not be less than 4000 million dollars, without calculating the cost of American munitions
The J-10C is $45 million, and the MIG-35 at the same price is completely new and does not extend the life of the F-16 by another 20 years. A mixture of it with more advanced fighters such as the Rafale and Eurofighter Typhoon is better than the F-16V that only the humble and miserable air force is trying to buy at the moment.




 _*STOUT light military transport aircraft and KC-390 assemble in one production line in Egypt attractive offer *_​
Egypt was asking to develop the F-16 at a low price of about 10 million dollars. The APG-83 radar was priced at 2.5-3.5 million dollars
At the same price that USMC 1, US Air Force ordered





The Americans are missing the reality of things. Egypt’s line since 2003 is to get rid of the restrictions on American armaments, it provided funding and waited for the opportunity. And in the years 2012, implementation really started, and 2013 was the year that any American restrictions were disregarded. Exactly and the fate of the old F-16 fighters determines what Egypt requested from America
America, if Egypt does not agree, Egypt has many other options

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you suppose he's referring to in the first minute of the video from 0:54 - 0:59 about a new joint fighter jet development with France, China and Russia? This is the first I've heard of that!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. The way the US has been very generous with Egypt in the past 40 years with all the military aid, it's still very frustrating with the denial of the high-end jets and weapons systems which must really anger the living hell out of Egyptian officials. If we get so pissed off like this, I can only imagine what the Egyptian military feels.
> 
> On the other hand, it only means that Egypt is negotiating very strongly with the US, if now they've decided to include an F-16 upgrade? Before it was a "take it or leave it" for 24 rough-sawn F-15s with old EW system and no AMRAAMs.
> 
> I hope the EAF keeps the pressure on them and definitely no Strike Eagle whatsoever! Only the EX will do and with the AESA radar, the recent EW suite AND AIM-120C-7 for both types of fighters. Oh, and no blocking of the meteor whatsoever! In fact, the US needs to push the EURO co.s to supply it to the EAF! Tell Israel to go to hell, no more of their scaredy-cat crybaby BS crap.


too ambitous not happening


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> too ambitous not happening


I hope there's some kind of truth to it, if just for his sake and the reputation of his videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I hope there's some kind of truth to it, if just for his sake and the reputation of his videos.


wait no i was not refering to the video i was refering to the american contracts. About the video he was suggesting not saying info


----------



## ARCH٤R

Some on Twitter think Egypt lost a Rafale recently, while actually they rely on the confirmed F-16 loss by the canal around a week ago. This is of course pushed forward by the immature Arab sources who initially stated it was likely a Rafale to have been lost. The lack of attention to detail of how only F-16s operate from bases west of Cairo, along the Suez Canal and in the Sinai has made such an idiotic claim to stand out till now, and for us (Egyptians), the lack of attention to detail has meant we cannot _*instantly *_refute such claims.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542142839815131137

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542142979099459585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542190176994299905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542147604762578946
Blessed be the lack of PR on our side:


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> Some on Twitter think Egypt lost a Rafale recently, while actually they rely on the confirmed F-16 loss by the canal around a week ago. This is of course pushed forward by the immature Arab sources who initially stated it was likely a Rafale to have been lost. The lack of attention to detail of how only F-16s operate from bases west of Cairo, along the Suez Canal and in the Sinai has made such an idiotic claim to stand out till now, and for us (Egyptians), the lack of attention to detail has meant we cannot _*instantly *_refute such claims.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542142839815131137
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542142979099459585
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542190176994299905
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542147604762578946
> Blessed be the lack of PR on our side:


its all coming from people in the gulf. Let them whine about it they know exactly what is it

The fact is we didnt lose a single rafale to date


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Blessed be the lack of PR on our side:



That's exactly right! I've been screaming about this stupid hush-hush method of theirs for 25 years and how ridiculous it is and that it does them no favors at all except fuel the haters to make things out to suit their agenda.

Whether it was an F-16 or a Rafale or a MiG-29M/M2 or whatever, it's still a terrible loss but these things happen to every single airforce and especially to ones that train and fly A LOT like the EAF has been doing for the last 10 years.

Not only that, but the military might think they don't owe anyone an explanation!? That's the biggest load of rubbish because not only are we entitled to know exactly what it was, but why it happened simply by being EGY citizens. Much of their motus operandi is stuck in the Nasser & Sadat & Mubarak backward times.



Hydration said:


> The fact is we didnt lose a single rafale to date



Sorry, Hydro, that's actually not true. Please go back and check out the PDF link straight from Dassault Corporation that I posted for @The SC about the next order of Rafales. It specifically states 30 + 1 which that additional "avion" is the replacement for the one that crashed. There really is no shame in it.

Isn't it a shame that we find out about our air force from a foreign country than our own? 7aga weskha awi!


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry, Hydro, that's actually not true. Please go back and check out the PDF link straight from Dassault Corporation that I posted for @The SC about the next order of Rafales. It specifically states 30 + 1 which that additional "avion" is the replacement for the one that crashed. There really is no shame in it.
> 
> Isn't it a shame that we find out about our air force from a foreign country than our own? 7aga weskha awi!


why didnt they announce it? And where is that link


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> why didnt they announce it? And where is that link



Probably because they don't want the embarrassment which is why I keep saying there is no shame in it. According to the other member, they did announce it, though, but I never saw that. All I saw was rumors that it was a Rafale pilot in a K8 that crashed. But nothing from MoD as far as I know.

Post 10,789 a few pages back. Here'is again: https://www.dassault-aviation.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2022/03/DA_RFA_abrege_2021_FR_def.pdf

_La part Défense Export s’élève à 6 173 millions d’euros en 2021 contre 224 millions d’euros en 2020. Nous avons enregistré les commandes pour *l’Égypte de 30 Rafale + 1 avion supplémentaire qui complètent la commande initiale de 2015, *pour la Grèce de 6 Rafale neufs et 12 Rafale d’occasion (rachetés auprès de l’Armée de l’Air et de l’Espace française) et d’un contrat de soutien de la Croatie suite à son acquisition de 12 Rafale d’occasion directement auprès de la France._

Notice it says "completes the command of 2015." All the first batch was delivered, hence this is the replacement. And it's perfectly fine. It's actually great they're replacing it so they don't lose any quantity out of the eventual 54.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Probably because they don't want the embarrassment which is why I keep saying there is no shame in it. According to the other member, they did announce it, though, but I never saw that. All I saw was rumors that it was a Rafale pilot in a K8 that crashed. But nothing from MoD as far as I know.
> 
> Post 10,789 a few pages back. Here'is again: https://www.dassault-aviation.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/1/files/2022/03/DA_RFA_abrege_2021_FR_def.pdf
> 
> _La part Défense Export s’élève à 6 173 millions d’euros en 2021 contre 224 millions d’euros en 2020. Nous avons enregistré les commandes pour *l’Égypte de 30 Rafale + 1 avion supplémentaire qui complètent la commande initiale de 2015, *pour la Grèce de 6 Rafale neufs et 12 Rafale d’occasion (rachetés auprès de l’Armée de l’Air et de l’Espace française) et d’un contrat de soutien de la Croatie suite à son acquisition de 12 Rafale d’occasion directement auprès de la France._
> 
> Notice it says "competes the command of 2015." All the first batch was delivered, hence this is the replacement. And it's perfectly fine. It's actually great they're replacing it so they don't lose any quantity out of the eventual 54.


theres no shame they published the mig 29 and f16s
the EAf has one of the lowest crashes per unit time in the world
So "embarrasment" doesnt really convince me
And would they hide that a pilot died or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Notice it says "competes the command of 2015." All the first batch was delivered, hence this is the replacement. And it's perfectly fine. It's actually great they're replacing it so they don't lose any quantity out of the eventual 54.


It says completes the deal and not competes. I guess we will never know the truth hahahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> It says completes the deal and not competes. I guess we will never know the truth hahahaha



Most people usually realize something like that was a just a typo. 

And what do you mean we will never know? If that doesn't tell you that one of the Rafales is being replaced because one was lost, then I don' t know what else will.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> theres no shame they published the mig 29 and f16s



I barely remember the first MiG crash was announced and they said it was due to a technical failure, and I don't even think it was an official statement IIRC, but a news release. 

Think about it for a minute; if they made the proper effort and put out official releases with those important details, then there wouldn't be any doubt and all sorts of criticism and fake crap and fake news. The fact that everyone and their sisters are second-guessing the EAF (which is absurd beyond belief) is proof positive that they don't publish jack squat and play that ridiculously useless hush hush game like there is some phantom benefit to it. 



Hydration said:


> the EAf has one of the lowest crashes per unit time in the world
> So "embarrasment" doesnt really convince me



That's right, like I said it's no shame especially when they train and fly a lot, of course the percentages of failure increases. 

So what's their problem? Why did they just say "a fighter jet has crashed" only for this recent one last week instead of saying an F-16 crashed? Why the lack of important details like that? I bet you if it wasn't on twitter and people posting videos of it etc., they wouldn't have said anything as usual.

It's absurd that they need to withhold relevant details like that because what possible benefit could it ever bring except negative reactions from everyone? It's ridiculous.



Hydration said:


> And would they hide that a pilot died or not?



I don't know. You tell me.

There was mention of a pilot's name but then the K8 rumors came out and people who were supporting that theory also said that it was a 2 seater and so why was there only 1 pilot when there should've been 2 ahahaha. How many times have we seen EAF Rafales flying with a single pilot and an empty rear seat?

Oh look! lol 





Again, proof they don't publish jack squat.


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I barely remember the first MiG crash was announced and they said it was due to a technical failure, and I don't even think it was an official statement IIRC, but a news release.
> 
> Think about it for a minute; if they made the proper effort and put out official releases with those important details, then there wouldn't be any doubt and all sorts of criticism and fake crap and fake news. The fact that everyone and their sisters are second-guessing the EAF (which is absurd beyond belief) is proof positive that they don't publish jack squat and play that ridiculously useless hush hush game like there is some phantom benefit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, like I said it's no shame especially when they train and fly a lot, of course the percentages of failure increases.
> 
> So what's their problem? Why did they just say "a fighter jet has crashed" only for this recent one last week instead of saying an F-16 crashed? Why the lack of important details like that? I bet you if it wasn't on twitter and people posting videos of it etc., they wouldn't have said anything as usual.
> 
> It's absurd that they need to withhold relevant details like that because what possible benefit could it ever bring except negative reactions from everyone? It's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. You tell me.
> 
> There was mention of a pilot's name but then the K8 rumors came out and people who were supporting that theory also said that it was a 2 seater and so why was there only 1 pilot when there should've been 2 ahahaha. How many times have we seen EAF Rafales flying with a single pilot and an empty rear seat?
> 
> Oh look! lol
> View attachment 858448
> 
> 
> Again, proof they don't publish jack squat.


well guess thats their policy. What do you expect from the head of the Military intelligence lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542607565879709697
Al jazeera has pressed the reset button looooool


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> rom the beginning, we reject American offers in favor of programs
> F-15 aircraft supply
> F-16 . development programs



And rightfully so. If the offers are not up to EAF requirement, then the US can go to heII, frankly speaking. If the intention is to "make up for the cancellation of the Su-35s", then the F-15s should be at least equal to the level of the Egyptian ordered Su-35s, not downgraded. It's an absolute insult, if that tactical report and other news is true, that they offered a Strike E version with a downgraded EW suite, possibly radar too and no AMRAAMs. Do they think the EAF is stupid? Hard to believe they had the nerve to make that offer. And if they keep persisting on that, then the EAF should really forgo the offer and start accepting deliveries of the Sukhois. Unless they're still being worked on with the supposed upgrade of the radar and whatever else.

But one thing that is critical and I don't think should be dismissed so quickly is the possibility of the F-16s also being upgraded. Think of the huge benefit that would give the EAF with such a massive fleet of those aircraft? Again, only if the AMRAAM is part of the upgrade would it be beneficial.



sami_1 said:


> While, for example, the C-130J deal, we prefer the KC-390 planes, especially the Brazilian offers to Egypt, whether technical specifications, price, or technical transfer are more than excellent, so why go for an outdated plane like the C-130J at a very high price, even if most of the price is paid from US aid



That's what I said. The cost of those C-130s at $2.2 billion is an absolutely ridiculously over-priced deal, even if it is from aid finances. Doesn't mean it should be spent on crazy deals.



sami_1 said:


> American pressure on Egypt in the SU-35 deal led to the fact that the Russians integrated the N036 radar on it, and there were problems with the mission computer of the SU-35.



People on this thread didn't believe me when I said that IRBIS-E was a piece of outdated analogue crap. A super-hyped up relic of the cold war era radars is what it is. It's so large and heavy and sucks up so much power and it still doesn't perform as advertised. Whether the story of the Rafale SPECTRA jamming it is real or not, regardless, we've seen proof of it not functioning as they claim it should. The eye doesn't lie and if they're replacing it with the NO36, then that is even more proof of the failure of the IRBIS-E.

Is there any reading material on this radar replacement, even in Arabic? I know you usually don't answer these questions posed to you but it's worth a try. Would love to know what the problems of the mission computer were also. That's actually a very serious issue if true.

Wonder what the US conditions were on the Saudi F-15s, specifically the F-15SAs, or even the Qatari F-15QAs.


----------



## joker88

I do not know why until now the Egyptian Air Force is being treated lightly. There is no Rafale that fell and there is no compensation for the fighter. It is all dreams. I have the full video and a question for a journalist. I had to receive the last fighter.
I do not want rumors that do not have a single evidence or even trivial talk about the Air Force


----------



## The SC

India made a successful maiden flight of the *Autonomous Flying Wing Technology Demonstrator*​
*




*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542825170271842304
This might be a good ToT..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

It's ridiculous to think of the F-15 and the KF-21 starting flight tests this month







Egypt is manipulating America and knows how to deal with it and turn it into what it wants. Egypt puts the Americans in a position of rejection and intransigence to implement its requirements. The American policy is well known and the French have advice saying ignoring the Americans completely makes them the ones who want to deal with you. Egypt's interest is more important than America's requirements

The MIG-29M/SU-35 is better than the F-15/16, simply because it has more flexibility in armament. Development even outside Russia. Ease of obtaining spare parts and manufacturing them in cooperation with other countries, even other than Russia itself, and the same thing with ammunition for it.

Why am I getting weapons from America that do not serve Egyptian national security?
Armament Restrictions
and restrictions on use
And restrictions on its operation by controlling the spare parts

The Americans are so stupid that they get tough and set conditions that will simply be rejected, and therefore refuse to deal with the Americans themselves.
As a result of the American policies, Egypt has already turned to other suppliers of arms so that the Egyptian decision is freed from any American restrictions.
America itself has problems with its weapons
F-35 disasters from 2008 until now
America itself is considering getting rid of the F-22
Is Egypt stupid to get old fighters even if upgraded like F-15 & F-16
LCS ships suffer disasters
Egypt has been refusing to buy Patriot missile batteries for 10 years because it was not convinced of their value. Not everything that America offers is good or valuable.





The Russians provide Egypt with R-77ME/R-37M missiles
In the quantities that Egypt desires, the Russians are developing weapons according to the Egyptian requirements. The Russians did not accept the S-300V4 from them until the Russians had developed them to the levels desired by Egypt.
The same story for the Su-35 fighters
Egypt obtains KH-31/35/59/58/38 munitions in the numbers that Egypt desires The Russians accept the integration of any locally manufactured munitions in Egypt or from other countries
The technical specifications of the SU-35 aircraft accept loading a missile weighing up to 4 tons below the belly of the aircraft, such as the KH-41, regardless of its old specifications, but the ability to carry ammunition of this weight, no American fighter has this ability
The Russians do not interfere in the systems of linking the Egyptian fighters of all kinds with the Russian ones, while the Americans put conditions and restrictions and deceive themselves.
The combination of using the MIG-29M and the RAFALE aircraft made it used for aerial refueling to increase the range of the Rafale at a very low profile.
The financial and political cost of buying non-American fighters is better than buying American fighters, so why buy weapons and my political decision is in the hands of America

America has not been a friend of Egypt since the fifties, as it is an ally of Israel against Egypt, and Egypt does not trust America along the line, not even the Russians.

Let the US Congress set the conditions as it wants, and simply let us not pay attention to them and ignore them basically as if they do not exist.


The Russian-Ukrainian war has an economic price that America will pay and will abandon its position so that the world will become a multi-power, not a single force. Therefore, America must submit to what is happening to it and that it will not be able to impose its will on the countries of the world as it is doing now.
America's economic situation is deteriorating, and it wants the Gulf to finance its foreign policy as a result of its poor economic situation, so no one has returned
He will pay America something on her behalf
The policy of imposing conditions made everyone alienate and not want their weapons
Egypt has ignored American restrictions and conditions since 2013, and America must get used to this policy because the locations of countries change
The process of exploiting weapons, energy, or agricultural products, restrictions on political decisions of states, failed policy
To illustrate a simple example, the Russians punished the world by reducing food supplies. All countries of the world are expanding agricultural production to achieve their national security. Consequently, within a year or two, food prices will drop and countries will be freed from this policy.




The Russians are waving energy against Europe. Europe seeks to replace the Russian energy supplier

The same thing the Americans used arms restrictions on Egypt and Egypt
The European arms industry became active to meet the Egyptian military demands, so European weapons became competitive with America

Egypt's direction of the K-9A1 artillery instead of the M109A6/7 is a result of America's policies

The same thing turned the Rafale into an international star in the manufacture of fighters, and instead of the American fighters, and after Egypt purchased them, 6 countries went to buy them, and these countries gave up thinking about American fighters. Do the Americans not understand that the result of their policy against Egypt was bad for the American arms industry?
Already
Simply, Americans have to understand that countries are arming to protect their national security and not to succumb to an American policy. The age of the cowboy and the gang of the West is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA at that post a few posts above! That's yet another unfortunate example of what to guard from. Since of course, Dassault ITSELF is lying! LMFAO! 



sami_1 said:


> The Russians provide Egypt with R-77ME/R-37M missiles



R-37M? I think you meant R-73M. Nothing suggests the R-37M, one of the most powerful air to air missiles in the world that destroys tankers and AWACs aircraft at super long ranges has been supplied to Egypt. Even the claim of the R-27 has no validity whatsoever. Those have a greater chance to be part of the Su-35SE weapons package than the MIG-29M/M2.

The R-37M is the latest modernized version of the original R-37 (RVVBD) is only carried by the MiG-31, Su-35S and has been tested on the Su-57,



sami_1 said:


> Egypt obtains KH-31/35/59/58/38 munitions in the numbers that Egypt desires



We've seen all of those except the 58 & 59.
Ao far the only available info on those two is that the 58 is only used by Russia, India, Algeria and Iran, while the 59 is only used by Russia, China, India and Algeria.



The SC said:


> This might be a good ToT..



Absolutely! Now that would be one heck of a ToT if they can sign it. The only thing is it's still in its infancy.

BTW, the Indians appear to be forgoing additional MiG-29Ks and the Rafale Ms for their carrier and look to be leaning towards the F/A-18 Super Hornet with a compliment of several EA-18 Growlers because of its superb electronic warfare suite. Interesting possible development there and it will be also be interesting if they do pursue the Super Hornets if they renew an additional Rafale contract for the IAF.

Nice angle shot of these beauties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> And rightfully so. If the offers are not up to EAF requirement, then the US can go to heII, frankly speaking. If the intention is to "make up for the cancellation of the Su-35s", then the F-15s should be at least equal to the level of the Egyptian ordered Su-35s, not downgraded. It's an absolute insult, if that tactical report and other news is true, that they offered a Strike E version with a downgraded EW suite, possibly radar too and no AMRAAMs. Do they think the EAF is stupid? Hard to believe they had the nerve to make that offer. And if they keep persisting on that, then the EAF should really forgo the offer and start accepting deliveries of the Sukhois. Unless they're still being worked on with the supposed upgrade of the radar and whatever else.
> 
> But one thing that is critical and I don't think should be dismissed so quickly is the possibility of the F-16s also being upgraded. Think of the huge benefit that would give the EAF with such a massive fleet of those aircraft? Again, only if the AMRAAM is part of the upgrade would it be beneficial.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I said. The cost of those C-130s at $2.2 billion is an absolutely ridiculously over-priced deal, even if it is from aid finances. Doesn't mean it should be spent on crazy deals.
> 
> 
> 
> People on this thread didn't believe me when I said that IRBIS-E was a piece of outdated analogue crap. A super-hyped up relic of the cold war era radars is what it is. It's so large and heavy and sucks up so much power and it still doesn't perform as advertised. Whether the story of the Rafale SPECTRA jamming it is real or not, regardless, we've seen proof of it not functioning as they claim it should. The eye doesn't lie and if they're replacing it with the NO36, then that is even more proof of the failure of the IRBIS-E.
> 
> Is there any reading material on this radar replacement, even in Arabic? I know you usually don't answer these questions posed to you but it's worth a try. Would love to know what the problems of the mission computer were also. That's actually a very serious issue if true.
> 
> Wonder what the US conditions were on the Saudi F-15s, specifically the F-15SAs, or even the Qatari F-15QAs.




The characteristics of the SU-35 are not as advertised in the media, but the Russians are very interested in the Egyptian buyer. Egypt, in the least year of purchasing weapons, was 650 million dollars, while billion deals are many in air defense systems and fighters.
There are counter-propaganda simply because there are corrupt deals in arms supplied to countries that irritate some of the Egyptian deals, beside the summit, and the performance for the price is high in Egypt, which is a problem for Western weapons
The Russian-Ukrainian war reversed the propaganda. The Russians’ losses were very limited in fighters, in exchange for the destruction of 353 air defense batteries, 224 Ukrainian fighters, 134 helicopters and 1,400 drones, in addition to the losses in tanks, armored vehicles and missile launchers exceeding 4,500 pieces of them. On the other side, Ukraine was flooded with more than 100,000 anti-tank missiles, thousands of shoulder-fired missiles, and the transfer of all eastern weapons, including air defense systems and fighters, to Ukraine, which are periodically destroyed. Even taking into account the Western exaggerations in Russian losses, we find that the Russian weapons have proven to be very effective, taking into account that what they have obtained from Russian fighters are better than most of what the Russians have in service, whether specifications or integrated equipment, as well as what has been completed from other sources






There is another important point, Egypt will not give up any weapons in its possession to Ukraine

The bet on Ukraine is a loser. The West only wants to drain the Russians militarily, so the Russians began arming their forces with the T-62 and T-64 tanks to keep their best tanks.
The Russians themselves also forbid the sale of their wealth to the West and enforce the restriction on the sale of food to the West so that the Western peoples would be aroused by the high cost of life and its economic impact on their well-being.

And imagine that the Russians, from the large number of Western weapons that they seized, are now offering them for sale




The Russians leaked that the customers of the R-37M missile are two countries, namely Vietnam and Egypt, when it was offered to India several months ago.

The Egyptians demand for R-77M/ME missiles is considered an impetus for the Russian missile industry because the Russians sell them at a high price

The KH-58/59 tactical missile, especially the modern versions, is included in the package for the sale of SU-35 fighters, as well as with the MIG-35 fighters.
The KH-31 is old by Russian standards, the KH-31 was designed to be an inexpensive missile and for widespread deployment, and the KH-38 is a standard missile instead of the now discontinued KH-29.

Things are not secrets, but rather follow the news on the international media. Perhaps news in India does not pay attention to anyone, or one of the statements that did not receive attention clarify important matters.

In general, the presence of a weapon in service is not announced until after the introduction of what is newer than it. Egypt offered KH-31, KH-29, and KH-35 missiles due to the fact that they do not have a strategic impact on a stronger balance, but their availability in large numbers is what is considered a problem for some, besides that Russian munitions have a lower price than Gharbia, which allows Egypt to obtain its full needs at a reasonable cost and with less fuel than Gharbia. The presence of 80 platforms such as the SU-35/MIG-29 in Egypt means the ability to deliver these munitions to hostile targets instead of us to the limited numbers of Western munitions

4 years ago, the Russians made a live offer on the Libyan coasts of Kalibr and KH-35 missiles in order to push Egypt to buy a large batch of them if it won the approval of the Egyptian Air Force


The Russians depend on exports, and these weapons are not strategic until the Russians prevent them. The cost of these missiles is very high, 45% of the value of the deal. The SU-35 is mainly for ammunition.
The Russians themselves offered Egypt the joint development of new weapons, not a license to produce weapons, but Egypt did not take any step in this direction, as Egypt focused on exploiting relations with the Arabs to produce Arab weapons at first, and then completing its production with reverse engineering with China and Russia in case of tense relations with the West Or for economic factors, and he gave a simple example in the eighties with the Mirage-2000 deal, Egypt assembled the MAGIC-2 missile for the benefit of the Mirage and Alphajet aircraft in a specific number, then Egypt cooperated with China to produce additional numbers with China in the Chinese version of the PL-7 for the benefit of F-7 fighters and aircraft
K-8E






Another point, the weapons that Russia considers effective are missiles such as the KH-47 and Zircon, and even advanced versions of the Alexander missiles, which are to follow
Only after the availability of the latest in Russia

The Russians announced that the awaited customer BUK-M3 is Egypt, but the Anty-4000 was developed specifically for Egypt
The Egyptian copies of the MIG-29M were promoted by the Russians as a model for the success of their production in Mikoyan factories. Here we are talking about pumping blood into the Russian industrial complex through financing with Egyptian characteristics. Another point worthy of attention

The Russians, spare parts for their weapons, are exported from halal countries such as Belarus, Eastern European countries and India, and consequently, this tightens the screws on their arms sales, forcing them to provide the best and latest what they have to countries such as Egypt, which have various sources of purchase, making them offer the best of what they have

When Belarus offered the Buk-MB3K to Egypt and even its production in Egypt, how would the Russians sell BUK-M3 batteries to Egypt if the Russians did not make the best financial offer, and they would not be able to get money from Egypt, and this is the idea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Rare glimpse of EAF F-16C blk 52 performing air refueling quals during exercise Agile Pheonix with the USAF. You don't usually see these guys doing this specific training. Courtesy of 
@Kellar999

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

you said something about the assyrians controlling the private sector. @sami_1 does that have any implications on the defense industry and Egyptians didnt design most of this?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> you said something about the assyrians controlling the private sector. @sami_1 does that have any implications on the defense industry and Egyptians didnt design most of this?


Who is this assyrians?? We don't have assyrians in Egypt hahahaha


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Who is this assyrians?? We don't have assyrians in Egypt hahahaha


assyrians are the ancient form of syrians


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Can we just replace the apaches with russian havocs since they're stingy about the longbow?


----------



## The SC

Russia has started using a new type of smart, precision-guided missile, and surprisingly, Egypt is making a similar missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Egypt and the Macedonian cruise missile HSC 1 Makedon*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *Egypt and the Macedonian cruise missile HSC 1 Makedon*


Forget about the HSC 1 Makedon. Greece canceled the project and I think @Foinikas confirmed what I said.



Hydration said:


> assyrians are the ancient form of syrians


IK about the assyrians hahaha. Assyrians are iraqis and not syrians. But what I mean is that we don't have any assyrians diaspora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> IK about the assyrians hahaha. Assyrians are iraqis and not syrians. But what I mean is that we don't have any assyrians diaspora


They roamed syria as well
Thats why iam asking


----------



## Foinikas

Americans won't give you Longbows?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Americans won't give you Longbows?


Because our beloved cousins hahahaha


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Because our beloved cousins hahahaha


Yeah but you have Ka-52 and Mi-24s right?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Yeah but you have Ka-52 and Mi-24s right?


True we have them


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Yeah but you have Ka-52 and Mi-24s right?



Neither of those in the EAF have the equivalent to the longbow, though. Kamov did try to produce a similar version of the LB radar for the Ka-52 in the Arbalet mast-mounted radar. Supposedly this option is available but the EAF didn't order it nor has the VKS mounted it on their Alligators or Katrans which seems to indicate it isn't available.








But the ka-52 itself has it's own very capable built-in radar in the nose. That's why the nose is painted in that light blue non-reflective radome paint to allow radiation to transmit and receive through it. This is also made by Arbalet.






EAF Ka-52 under production and the Arbalet nose-mounted radar is very visible since it doesn't have the cover shield from the reflectors.






Closeups but the reflectors cover on. These are truly incredible attack and CAS helicopters. So glad the Russians changed their absolutely ridiculous tactics earlier in the Ukraine war when they were losing these close to an alarming rate and would've ruined its reputation around the world. Now I bet they will actually get more contracts for them from countries either not affected by CAATSA or don't care about it.























Now the Mi-28N does have the Long Bow equivalent which would be much more along the lines with the Apache.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> It's ridiculous to think of the F-15 and the KF-21 starting flight tests this month



F-15? What do you mean? The EX which is the latest has undergone flight testing over a year ago, February of 2021. Not sure what you mean about that. Please clarify, is this a new model?









F-15EX Fighter Jet Passes 90-Minute Test with Flying Colors, Ready for Duty


Boeing conducts the first test flight of the F-15EX fighter jet, successfully tests the airplane's avionics and software before deliveries begin




www.autoevolution.com





It also fired what the USAF claims to be the record for the longest air to air missile from the F-15EX back in February of this year. They didn't list the actual distance since that stuff remains classified, but they did make a statement that it chattered any previous and current long-distance records. I think the Russians and especially MBDA Meteor might have something to say about that but it's something to keep an eye on. They claim it was the AIM-120D. Scary to think that they still have the AIM-260 coming up.









Longest Shot – US Air Force F-15 Fires “Longest Known” Air-To-Air Missile Kill - American Defense News


A comprehensive source for foreign affairs and defense-related news brought to you by one of America's premier national security experts.




americandefensenews.com





The KF-21 is great and what an accomplishment, I just can't believe they didn't design it with internal weapon's bay?! That's like building a fighter jet that only has a gun and cannot fire any missiles! What were they thinking?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Blessed be the lack of PR on our side:



BTW, they seem to have taken down that first video of the guy who was filming the crash up close while it was still burning, and you could clearly see the orange wing ID paint. He was also saying he saw the pilot in a parachute but either the dude got paranoid looool and took the video down, or something happened, but it's no longer there.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> F-15? What do you mean? The EX which is the latest has undergone flight testing over a year ago, February of 2021. Not sure what you mean about that. Please clarify, is this a new model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15EX Fighter Jet Passes 90-Minute Test with Flying Colors, Ready for Duty
> 
> 
> Boeing conducts the first test flight of the F-15EX fighter jet, successfully tests the airplane's avionics and software before deliveries begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.autoevolution.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also fired what the USAF claims to be the record for the longest air to air missile from the F-15EX back in February of this year. They didn't list the actual distance since that stuff remains classified, but they did make a statement that it chattered any previous and current long-distance records. I think the Russians and especially MBDA Meteor might have something to say about that but it's something to keep an eye on. They claim it was the AIM-120D. Scary to think that they still have the AIM-260 coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longest Shot – US Air Force F-15 Fires “Longest Known” Air-To-Air Missile Kill - American Defense News
> 
> 
> A comprehensive source for foreign affairs and defense-related news brought to you by one of America's premier national security experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americandefensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The KF-21 is great and what an accomplishment, I just can't believe they didn't design it with internal weapon's bay?! That's like building a fighter jet that only has a gun and cannot fire any missiles! What were they thinking?!


If the KF-21 is successful, the concept is to move on to a stealth-optimized Block 3 model with an internal weapons bay. The KF-21’s underbelly weapon hardpoints are already semi-recessed into the fuselage to reduce the protruding missile’s prominence..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323911862707122177
Thus the KF-21 may have the potential to evolve into a “true” stealth aircraft in later iterations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

The F-15EX was not shown, but the most that was shown by the F-15SA or F-15E used aircraft
Even the AIM-120D missiles were not on display, but the most important thing was the AIM-120C5 and also the rejection of the AIM-260 missiles if they were in service.







The KF-21 project is in several stages, the first version 4++
As for the KF-21 Boromae BLOCK 3, it will be a fifth generation with an internal weapons Bay 
We also see the future of the plane, according to South Korean statements





With block 3, the KF-21 would become a true 5th generation fighter. There might as well be a block 4 or 5, bringing it close to 6th gen fighters.






The problem in Egypt remains the failure to give any qualified positions to manage the affairs of scientific research or industrial planning for the proper technological orientation by building real capabilities under the control of defects in the administration in Egypt. Egypt is not separated by talents or scholars, but is only led by corrupt people


----------



## sami_1

modified froggy's pic to better explain
my question is.. in the future, can the semi-recessed bay version be modified to use the full bay in the future?





The Koreans use a gradual policy in the field of aircraft development to ensure the success of the project with realistic capabilities of the aircraft to overcome the problems of the F-35 project






The price of the plane is 65 million dollars, compared to the price of 95 million euros for the RAFALE







The Kroons are developing a series of parallel munitions to increase the aircraft's attractiveness, a ramjet air-to-surface-air-to-surface missile with a speed of Mach 5+


----------



## ARCH٤R

sami_1 said:


> The problem in Egypt remains the failure to give any qualified positions to manage the affairs of scientific research or industrial planning for the proper technological orientation by building real capabilities under the control of defects in the administration in Egypt. Egypt is not separated by talents or scholars, but is only led by corrupt people


This!
Oh boy if we start discussing how generations of engineers graduated only to meet a bad fate regarding careers because of the economy being mainly reliant on tourism...

R&D, weapons development and modifications seems to be restricted to TMC graduates who, by acceptance criteria, are at the very bottom of the Egyptian engineers list.

Now: Think of how Cairo University is the only public university to have an Aerospace Engineering program, and then you would have TMC and Zewail City also providing AE, the former obviously having engineers with very low grades, the latter very few in size.

And then comes New Mansoura University, where in its AE program description it clearly stated it helped students be suited to opportunities abroad...

The next thing you know, either those people are looking for masters abroad because of the lack of specialized masters in Egypt, or prolly start their military service by offering technical service in the EAF’s middle country bases. An absolute waste for students who get a formidable bachelors degree from CU or Zewail. 

Egypt does offer great engineering bachelors, but it stops right there! No internships except data analysis, document translation and quality control, jokes!

Now you would wonder why Egypt is lacking the needed engineers and scientists to match Turkey, Israel, Italy etc...

The governments have long insisted to rely on tourism when it comes to economy, our military finds pleasure in idiotic secrecy and rather continues with propaganda approaches till this day, has combated technical discussion in warfare by prevent military historians from access to their own claims regarding wars, it was only after 2011 that Group 73 Historians appeared on the scene, as well as the connections with veterans. 
You need to make warfare a thing spoken of rationally so that new generation become interested in it.
Not enough graduates from public universities that can work sufficiently in military industries.
And last but not least, your not-so-super technical military college graduates and barely enough to maintain the large army you choose to maintain.


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> The F-15EX was not shown, but the most that was shown by the F-15SA or F-15E used aircraft



Sorry, man, I'm still confused. Shown where? Is this a new order of F-15Ks for Korea? The F-15K SLAM Eagle was ordered back in 2002 and then another order in 2008 IIRC. Not sure if there is a new order you're referring to?



sami_1 said:


> Even the AIM-120D missiles were not on display, but the most important thing was the AIM-120C5 and also the rejection of the AIM-260 missiles if they were in service.



Displayed where? Please tell.

The AIM-260 rejected? By whom? They just had a public congressional senate committee hearing on the AIM-260 and its development was explained by US generals to congress as spectacular, and that the missile was a game changer. The rest they had to speak about it behind closed doors, so not sure what and where and whom "rejected" it. Please elaborate so we have the correct info.



sami_1 said:


> modified froggy's pic to better explain
> my question is.. in the future, can the semi-recessed bay version be modified to use the full bay in the future?



Wait, wuut? Who the heck is "Froggy"? I suppose that could be used as future weapons' bays if that space is really for that. Hard to tell really from just the picture unless the Koreans came out and actually specified that future space? I'm not aware of one but even so, I haven't really followed this project to great detail. I just know the basics which it has no bays and.....

It will be using General Electric GE404 engines which means Egypt can probably kiss this ToT goodbye. Shame. Just like I mentioned before, engines are the most difficult aspect of a fighter and the more modern they get, the more complicated their construct is making catching up a lot more difficult as time goes by. They'll have to buy Russia RD33 engines like in the MiG-29M/M2 and try to install them in this frame, unless things somehow work out with the US.



sami_1 said:


> The Koreans use a gradual policy in the field of aircraft development to ensure the success of the project with realistic capabilities of the aircraft to overcome the problems of the F-35 project



Definitely very smart. You know they still haven't deployed the F-35CTURD on the brand new Gerald Ford? I think it's a combination of the aircraft itself and the EMALS on the carrier. I think it's creating some short or something I'm still reading about it. Never liked the F-35 from the day they promised it would be the jack of all trades and master of all and then with each failure after the other, they kept lowering the bar and reducing goals or capabilities they originally wanted in the aircraft. I'm certainly not sold on that thing being some wiz in the air. We're yet to see it go up against a peer enemy and not Red Flag statistics only.



sami_1 said:


> The Kroons are developing a


"Kroons"? A7a lool. Speaking of cruise missiles, saw this the other day thought it was neat. Please answer the preceding questions so we can learn more and have the accurate information.


----------



## sami_1

ARCH٤R said:


> This!
> Oh boy if we start discussing how generations of engineers graduated only to meet a bad fate regarding careers because of the economy being mainly reliant on tourism...
> 
> R&D, weapons development and modifications seems to be restricted to TMC graduates who, by acceptance criteria, are at the very bottom of the Egyptian engineers list.
> 
> Now: Think of how Cairo University is the only public university to have an Aerospace Engineering program, and then you would have TMC and Zewail City also providing AE, the former obviously having engineers with very low grades, the latter very few in size.
> 
> And then comes New Mansoura University, where in its AE program description it clearly stated it helped students be suited to opportunities abroad...
> 
> The next thing you know, either those people are looking for masters abroad because of the lack of specialized masters in Egypt, or prolly start their military service by offering technical service in the EAF’s middle country bases. An absolute waste for students who get a formidable bachelors degree from CU or Zewail.
> 
> Egypt does offer great engineering bachelors, but it stops right there! No internships except data analysis, document translation and quality control, jokes!
> 
> Now you would wonder why Egypt is lacking the needed engineers and scientists to match Turkey, Israel, Italy etc...
> 
> The governments have long insisted to rely on tourism when it comes to economy, our military finds pleasure in idiotic secrecy and rather continues with propaganda approaches till this day, has combated technical discussion in warfare by prevent military historians from access to their own claims regarding wars, it was only after 2011 that Group 73 Historians appeared on the scene, as well as the connections with veterans.
> You need to make warfare a thing spoken of rationally so that new generation become interested in it.
> Not enough graduates from public universities that can work sufficiently in military industries.
> And last but not least, your not-so-super technical military college graduates and barely enough to maintain the large army you choose to maintain.




The issue is mainly related to corruption in the administration since 2012

Industry talk programs have been cancelled
and employment training program
And the export subsidy program to pass foreign procurement programs

They also reject any Egyptian civil intervention because they want to close the matter to the military and abroad because of the corruption system. Rather, corruption has expanded in Samar, and any project in Egypt must be linked to the army or the courtships.
Or former army officers, and this filth led to the escape of the private sector from Egypt, and they only want to deal with the Emiratis and the Gulf people to maintain the secrecy of the system of corruption, bribery and thefts.

Egyptian expertise and competencies exist, but they are fighting

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aymanop1522

sami_1 said:


> The issue is mainly related to corruption in the administration since 2012
> 
> Industry talk programs have been cancelled
> and employment training program
> And the export subsidy program to pass foreign procurement programs
> 
> They also reject any Egyptian civil intervention because they want to close the matter to the military and abroad because of the corruption system. Rather, corruption has expanded in Samar, and any project in Egypt must be linked to the army or the courtships.
> Or former army officers, and this filth led to the escape of the private sector from Egypt, and they only want to deal with the Emiratis and the Gulf people to maintain the secrecy of the system of corruption, bribery and thefts.
> 
> Egyptian expertise and competencies exist, but they are fighting
> 
> 
> View attachment 858974


You always say same words no change


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry, man, I'm still confused. Shown where? Is this a new order of F-15Ks for Korea? The F-15K SLAM Eagle was ordered back in 2002 and then another order in 2008 IIRC. Not sure if there is a new order you're referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> Displayed where? Please tell.
> 
> The AIM-260 rejected? By whom? They just had a public congressional senate committee hearing on the AIM-260 and its development was explained by US generals to congress as spectacular, and that the missile was a game changer. The rest they had to speak about it behind closed doors, so not sure what and where and whom "rejected" it. Please elaborate so we have the correct info.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wuut? Who the heck is "Froggy"? I suppose that could be used as future weapons' bays if that space is really for that. Hard to tell really from just the picture unless the Koreans came out and actually specified that future space? I'm not aware of one but even so, I haven't really followed this project to great detail. I just know the basics which it has no bays and.....
> 
> It will be using General Electric GE404 engines which means Egypt can probably kiss this ToT goodbye. Shame. Just like I mentioned before, engines are the most difficult aspect of a fighter and the more modern they get, the more complicated their construct is making catching up a lot more difficult as time goes by. They'll have to buy Russia RD33 engines like in the MiG-29M/M2 and try to install them in this frame, unless things somehow work out with the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely very smart. You know they still haven't deployed the F-35CTURD on the brand new Gerald Ford? I think it's a combination of the aircraft itself and the EMALS on the carrier. I think it's creating some short or something I'm still reading about it. Never liked the F-35 from the day they promised it would be the jack of all trades and master of all and then with each failure after the other, they kept lowering the bar and reducing goals or capabilities they originally wanted in the aircraft. I'm certainly not sold on that thing being some wiz in the air. We're yet to see it go up against a peer enemy and not Red Flag statistics only.
> 
> 
> "Kroons"? A7a lool. Speaking of cruise missiles, saw this the other day thought it was neat. Please answer the preceding questions so we can learn more and have the accurate information.
> 
> View attachment 858957



It is published on media outlets on many Western websites, mainly discussions, and the simplest evidence of the failure of the agreements is the absence of them. Egypt
Simply, you will not give up the R-37M except in exchange for a similar missile. Egypt does not trust America. It only allows you to provide equipment, spare parts, and ammunition for 5 or 10 years, after which it will cut you off, subject to use restrictions and ammunition size restrictions.
Therefore, any Egyptian-American agreements fail







The Koreans' munitions programs are separate from the fighter program, and they may be older than them, so they may appear before the first squadron's entry into service is complete.






We come to another point. America agrees to supply GE-404/414 engines for a simple reason. Egypt does not want to buy eastern fighters. America refuses to go to Egypt for J20/FC-35/SU/57/SU-75 planes.
It is not love in Egypt, and there is another point where the Korean fighters are higher than the east plane, the FA-50, which it offers to the Emirates at a price approaching 60 million dollars, and this price is higher than the price of the MIG-35/J-10C.






The Koreans enjoy discipline in the field of manufacturing, research and development, so you do not find failure of Korean projects, while we find American and European military programs that fail and do not complete successfully.



aymanop1522 said:


> You always say same words no change


Things are getting worse, not real improvement, it's not just telling, it's facts.

You are a country that possesses surplus energy, possesses many ores, possesses human energy
Strategic location
It has diverse human cadres and multiple competencies that fight
In the end, a failed administration, a country mired in debt, and a control to corrupt the administration of the state. Are you happy with the current policy of beggary? The failed begging is begging.
You are a slave to the management style by purchasing by borrowing and not applying an offset or a BOT application
The successful man works and does not beg from Europe and the Gulf
Whoever gives you money is your master and imposes his will on you
Are you happy with the economic situation and the policy of excessive theft of citizens and tax and criminal policies?
Are you happy to fight the private sector


----------



## aymanop1522

sami_1 said:


> It is published on media outlets on many Western websites, mainly discussions, and the simplest evidence of the failure of the agreements is the absence of them. Egypt
> Simply, you will not give up the R-37M except in exchange for a similar missile. Egypt does not trust America. It only allows you to provide equipment, spare parts, and ammunition for 5 or 10 years, after which it will cut you off, subject to use restrictions and ammunition size restrictions.
> Therefore, any Egyptian-American agreements fail
> View attachment 858976
> 
> 
> 
> The Koreans' munitions programs are separate from the fighter program, and they may be older than them, so they may appear before the first squadron's entry into service is complete.
> 
> View attachment 858975
> 
> 
> We come to another point. America agrees to supply GE-404/414 engines for a simple reason. Egypt does not want to buy eastern fighters. America refuses to go to Egypt for J20/FC-35/SU/57/SU-75 planes.
> It is not love in Egypt, and there is another point where the Korean fighters are higher than the east plane, the FA-50, which it offers to the Emirates at a price approaching 60 million dollars, and this price is higher than the price of the MIG-35/J-10C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Koreans enjoy discipline in the field of manufacturing, research and development, so you do not find failure of Korean projects, while we find American and European military programs that fail and do not complete successfully.
> 
> 
> Things are getting worse, not real improvement, it's not just telling, it's facts.
> 
> You are a country that possesses surplus energy, possesses many ores, possesses human energy
> Strategic location
> It has diverse human cadres and multiple competencies that fight
> In the end, a failed administration, a country mired in debt, and a control to corrupt the administration of the state. Are you happy with the current policy of beggary? The failed begging is begging.
> You are a slave to the management style by purchasing by borrowing and not applying an offset or a BOT application
> The successful man works and does not beg from Europe and the Gulf
> Whoever gives you money is your master and imposes his will on you
> Are you happy with the economic situation and the policy of excessive theft of citizens and tax and criminal policies?
> Are you happy to fight the private sector


 Of course not happy but private sector in egypt not angels


----------



## Super Falcon

For me Egypt should invest in human capital Education health rather than these fancy toys which ignite another war with Israel


----------



## The SC

Hey guys..some jealous guy just showed up.. like if Egypt wasn't doing that already..

Super duper Falcon..

HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Forget about the HSC 1 Makedon. Greece canceled the project and I think @Foinikas confirmed what I said.


I won't forget about it.. HaHaHa!

The tech is there and was tested and proven.. Egypt, KSA and the UAE .. all best friends with Greece can build on it and even improve it if ToT is given .. be it the land, sea or air versions.. _ I guess ToT has been given secretly_ .. And Greece will also benefit from financial support to have it active in its armed forces..


----------



## sami_1

aymanop1522 said:


> Of course not happy but private sector in egypt not angels


As you are given

The private sector follows state policy when the policy is the looting of the sector by the private system works to compensate the citizens, but the private sector flees from Egypt has been shrinking for a year and a half, why because the climate is expelling. You, as a private sector, want to work and profit. This is a respectable policy, but the respectable private sector has invested in Egypt. As for the story of the private sector is corrupt and the army is angels, this is stupid talk because we are unlike the whole world. The world got rid of the army’s control over the economy and the demonization of civilians and the private sector is a policy for some to continue to control everything in Egypt

The Egyptians invest in China about a billion dollars in the Chinese industry
The volume of Egyptian investments in the UAE
Billion dollar
The volume of Egyptian investments in Europe, America and the rest of the world is close to 200 billion dollars

I give you an example, which is better to set up a company in Cyprus or the UAE or Egypt in all countries I will pay taxes, fees and residence costs, but these countries operate with a WIN policy, but the story is that you are stealing the private sector, only thieves like you will work with you


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army, new deals and surprises, the new Apache contract, and new naval pieces appearing for the first time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*France offers Egypt the Bomb of the Century, the French version of the SmartGlider SDB*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxq4bZjsvX5yH1eBCbXuUuk0NfpW7UcOaQ








Trans :

A large Egyptian delegation 🇪🇬 is visiting India this month, led by the Commander of the Egyptian Air Force
To discuss ways to enhance joint cooperation, the Egyptian delegation will inspect Indian systems in preparation for obtaining them. Sources said that Egypt is focusing on obtaining the Indian BrahMos cruise missiles. The HAL company also offers Egypt to establish a production line for Indian Tejas fighters and light combat helicopters in the event the deal is completed. The fighter production line in Egypt will be able to manufacture 24 fighters a year
India seeks to strengthen cooperation with Egypt and make Egypt a gateway for the export of Indian systems to the Indian continent and the Arab world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Super Falcon said:


> For me Egypt should invest in human capital Education health rather than these fancy toys which ignite another war with Israel


TEll pakistan to stop purchasing expensive toys from china and turkey and focus on the economy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

sami_1 said:


> As you are given
> 
> The private sector follows state policy when the policy is the looting of the sector by the private system works to compensate the citizens, but the private sector flees from Egypt has been shrinking for a year and a half, why because the climate is expelling. You, as a private sector, want to work and profit. This is a respectable policy, but the respectable private sector has invested in Egypt. As for the story of the private sector is corrupt and the army is angels, this is stupid talk because we are unlike the whole world. The world got rid of the army’s control over the economy and the demonization of civilians and the private sector is a policy for some to continue to control everything in Egypt
> 
> The Egyptians invest in China about a billion dollars in the Chinese industry
> The volume of Egyptian investments in the UAE
> Billion dollar
> The volume of Egyptian investments in Europe, America and the rest of the world is close to 200 billion dollars
> 
> I give you an example, which is better to set up a company in Cyprus or the UAE or Egypt in all countries I will pay taxes, fees and residence costs, but these countries operate with a WIN policy, but the story is that you are stealing the private sector, only thieves like you will work with you


arent they already having a plan to give 60% of the economy under the private sector 3 years from now?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> arent they already having a plan to give 60% of the economy under the private sector 3 years from now?


Yes


----------



## sami_1

Hydration said:


> arent they already having a plan to give 60% of the economy under the private sector 3 years from now?


The main problem is the lack of trust between any Egyptian investor and the Egyptian army, which controls the economy, because simply the nationalization of the properties of Egyptian businessmen is carried out by the army in light of any difference between them and without difference, so it is impossible for the private sector to have any role and they know perfectly well that army officers nationalize property and assets It belongs to the army or the state. There is no value to the judiciary or the law in front of the army



The foreign private sector has protected countries. However, there are foreign companies that have not been able to get their due for more than a year from supplies to the Egyptian army. You simply lose in every way to deal with them, so the Egyptians are better for them to invest outside Egypt, and this is the reason for the escape of the Egyptian private sector and Egyptian investors from Egypt, but No one can declare this for fear of targeting and punishment


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542945020591964160

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542970229688516608
Trans :

The Egyptian army, in cooperation with the tribesmen, arrested a senior ISIS leader (a Palestinian national) in Bir al-Abed in North Sinai. The ISIS justifies its presence in the Sinai: "We used to think that only Palestine was occupied, but we discovered that the Arab countries were occupied, so the recruiter would respond to him, why didn't Israel fight there while you were in Palestine?!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

^^ When I first saw that clip, first thing that came to my mind is how friendly they were to that scum-sucking cretin rat! Put a gag on that son of a bitch murdering cockroach and lock his *** up and throw away the key.

It's also another indication that the army is actually making excellent and successful moves against this pile of worthless steaming dung that's part of the scuzz that has unfortunately given Islam a rough ride, but it will prevail InhsaAllah despite the efforts of these unworthy infected bugs! 



Super Falcon said:


> For me Egypt should invest in human capital Education health rather than these fancy toys which ignite another war with Israel



You've said this before, my friend, and @The SC and I have answered you with great detail and showed you how much the Egyptian government has been doing from improving the economy and spending billions on new housing as part of their subscribed plan to get rid of the slums and improve all the lives of all Egyptians. The effort has been gargantuan and it won't happen overnight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> ^^ When I first saw that clip, first thing that came to my mind is how friendly they were to that scum-sucking cretin rat! Put a gag on that son of a bitch murdering cockroach and lock his *** up and throw away the key.
> 
> It's also another indication that the army is actually making excellent and successful moves against this pile of worthless steaming dung that's part of the scuzz that has unfortunately given Islam a rough ride, but it will prevail InhsaAllah despite the efforts of these unworthy infected bugs!
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this before, my friend, and @The SC and I have answered you with great detail and showed you how much the Egyptian government has been doing from improving the economy and spending billions on new housing as part of their subscribed plan to get rid of the slums and improve all the lives of all Egyptians. The effort has been gargantuan and it won't happen overnight.


Only Egyptians will understand why we are closing our borders with Gaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

sami_1 said:


> The main problem is the lack of trust between any Egyptian investor and the Egyptian army, which controls the economy, because simply the nationalization of the properties of Egyptian businessmen is carried out by the army in light of any difference between them and without difference, so it is impossible for the private sector to have any role and they know perfectly well that army officers nationalize property and assets It belongs to the army or the state. There is no value to the judiciary or the law in front of the army
> 
> 
> 
> The foreign private sector has protected countries. However, there are foreign companies that have not been able to get their due for more than a year from supplies to the Egyptian army. You simply lose in every way to deal with them, so the Egyptians are better for them to invest outside Egypt, and this is the reason for the escape of the Egyptian private sector and Egyptian investors from Egypt, but No one can declare this for fear of targeting and punishment


I dont think you can turn on the army overnight
especially when theyve saved egypt from the turmoil after the crisis
And the salaries are low
i gues that plan is the begining to keeping the army away from the economy
And hopefully we dont enter another crises


----------



## sami_1

Hydration said:


> I dont think you can turn on the army overnight
> especially when theyve saved egypt from the turmoil after the crisis
> And the salaries are low
> i gues that plan is the begining to keeping the army away from the economy
> And hopefully we dont enter another crises


We will not talk about those who plunged the country into turmoil, for the truth of things is not so rosy, and we are not in the process of making accusations.

Since 2005, the American plans have been known against the former Egyptian regime, and the army knew exactly how to confront it, but there is a conflict between Tantawi and Mubarak in the field of inheriting the rule. Other parties within the army and intelligence met the matter in favor of the next generation of army officers

When the army ran the state for everyone to obey it, the army brigades discovered that thousands of billions are under their hands and we are not angel. 90% of the army officers are honest and many of them are against the army’s control of the economy and the entire state lands and against corruption
The current result is that the country is plunged into debts. We are under the rule of Saudi Arabia, and the UAE is an economic failure in the administration of the state. It is not natural for Egypt to have an internal debt of 5000 billion pounds and about 160 billion dollars. The army’s income is equal to the government’s income. It is normal. Even the field of purification is very limited, as the stench is removed and has become an inevitable exit from service for the continuation of the army
In control and reduce reputation
The result is catastrophic now, so there is hostility between a large spectrum of the people and the army because of its control over the economy and the army’s grip on all aspects of the economy and the spread of corruption
The army and intelligence always threaten that there must be no confrontation, because the state will fall, which is a way to perpetuate their control of the rule. The threat to the fall of the state and external threats so that their grip on the rule remains continuous, but they are failing.
In general, change is inevitable, and its exit from the economy will be against the will of the army
Because it is impossible for them to succeed, they evaluate any project for two or three years in success, and then corruption and losses, and they want to get rid of the projects in which they failed, so why do they continue for their personal and not national interests
And we have the state of Sudan, a simple example, although the state there is disjointed and conflicts, but the army eventually acquiesced to get out of power. It is true that it is manipulating the Sudanese now because of conflicting interests between the parties. Therefore, it will remain divided, but Egypt also differs, especially after the appearance of the not-so-good face of the Muslims, which made their future final in Egypt until If the army loosens its grip on the state

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

sami_1 said:


> We will not talk about those who plunged the country into turmoil, for the truth of things is not so rosy, and we are not in the process of making accusations.
> 
> Since 2005, the American plans have been known against the former Egyptian regime, and the army knew exactly how to confront it, but there is a conflict between Tantawi and Mubarak in the field of inheriting the rule. Other parties within the army and intelligence met the matter in favor of the next generation of army officers
> 
> When the army ran the state for everyone to obey it, the army brigades discovered that thousands of billions are under their hands and we are not angel. 90% of the army officers are honest and many of them are against the army’s control of the economy and the entire state lands and against corruption
> The current result is that the country is plunged into debts. We are under the rule of Saudi Arabia, and the UAE is an economic failure in the administration of the state. It is not natural for Egypt to have an internal debt of 5000 billion pounds and about 160 billion dollars. The army’s income is equal to the government’s income. It is normal. Even the field of purification is very limited, as the stench is removed and has become an inevitable exit from service for the continuation of the army
> In control and reduce reputation
> The result is catastrophic now, so there is hostility between a large spectrum of the people and the army because of its control over the economy and the army’s grip on all aspects of the economy and the spread of corruption
> The army and intelligence always threaten that there must be no confrontation, because the state will fall, which is a way to perpetuate their control of the rule. The threat to the fall of the state and external threats so that their grip on the rule remains continuous, but they are failing.
> In general, change is inevitable, and its exit from the economy will be against the will of the army
> Because it is impossible for them to succeed, they evaluate any project for two or three years in success, and then corruption and losses, and they want to get rid of the projects in which they failed, so why do they continue for their personal and not national interests
> And we have the state of Sudan, a simple example, although the state there is disjointed and conflicts, but the army eventually acquiesced to get out of power. It is true that it is manipulating the Sudanese now because of conflicting interests between the parties. Therefore, it will remain divided, but Egypt also differs, especially after the appearance of the not-so-good face of the Muslims, which made their future final in Egypt until If the army loosens its grip on the state


Internal debt isnt a problem
I dont think the UAE and saudis have a grip on us they havent taken administrive percentages in any Egyptian state owned company like EFG Hermes
otherwise you are right on every other point


----------



## Hydration

I hope for a better future
The only thing that irritates this view is mainly the economic side of the army and the absloute waste proffessnioal doctors artechtects and engineers go to waste and are forced to work abroad like The rest of my family who chose to return to help and work in Egypt anyway after they made a fortune abroad 
Talents are wasted due to low salaries and no opportunities for engineers as the army takes lead in megaprojects
As you said it will be against the will of the army but the intelligence has nothing to do with it
And if tantawi wanted to rule after mubarak who wouldve done a coup their debate was about mubarak's son to go in power which was denied by the army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543928124253310977
@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration most likely we signed the Tejas deal with India and the rumors that our Chief of the Egyptian Air Force will travel to India is true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543928124253310977
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration most likely we signed the Tejas deal with India and the rumors that our Chief of the Egyptian Air Force will travel to India is true.


If the deal is signed already.. know for sure that India has offered 60+ % TOT.. including for ammunition and the local AESA radar, avionics and EW among other components.. and Brahmos tech too.. While China couldn't go up to this %..






Tejas Mk2 is the real deal..






Key Features of TEJAS :
1) Stealthiest 4th Generation Aircraft with an RCS of 0.3 Meter Square ✅
2) Only Aircraft in world with 0 crashes from Testing to Induction ✅
3) Affordable price with great package of Astra BVR missile and BRAHMOS NG missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> If the deal is signed already.. know for sure that India has offered 60+ % TOT.. including for ammunition and the local AESA radar, avionics and EW among other components.. and Brahmos tech too.. While China couldn't go up to this %..


I just read a Tejas thread in an arabic forum and I became more optimistic for the deal. I hope they will give us source code so we can integrate our own weapons etc.. If you want the thread then I can send you the link.


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> If the deal is signed already.. know for sure that India has offered 60+ % TOT.. including for ammunition and the local AESA radar, avionics and EW among other components.. and Brahmos tech too.. While China couldn't go up to this %..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tejas Mk2 is the real deal..


I think it would be more of Tejas MK1 than MK2. For me, we must get ToT for air to air missile mainly the Astra missile and maybe some for BrahMos. If we succeed with this, it will boost our defense industry. Ina Allah ma3 el saberin. But the problem is that India refused ToT for BrahMos because Israel. This is question which products we will change for radars engines etc... I heard that maybe we will buy Rafales engines and same thing with the radar.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I think it would be more of Tejas MK1 than MK2. For me, we must get ToT for air to air missile mainly the Astra missile and maybe some for BrahMos. If we succeed with this, it will boost our defense industry. Ina Allah ma3 el saberin. But the problem is that India refused ToT for BrahMos because Israel. This is question which products we will change for radars engines etc... I heard that maybe we will buy Rafales engines and same thing with the radar.


Why the MK1.. did you take a look on the Videos of the MK2.. it is an upgrade of the MK1 that is ready for testing new components in 2023.. Egypt is in no haste to accept the MK! or even the MK1A.. buy the time the production line will be ready the MK2 will be tested and available.. it is a mere upgrade..



Ghostkiller said:


> I just read a Tejas thread in an arabic forum and I became more optimistic for the deal. I hope they will give us source code so we can integrate our own weapons etc.. If you want the thread then I can send you the link.


Yes..Send it..please..






HaHaHa!


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with two major European shipbuilders over the transfer of technology (ToT) and joint production agreements of advanced warship hulls.








https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59870-egypt-advanced-navy-hulls-tot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration most likely we signed the Tejas deal with India and the rumors that our Chief of the Egyptian Air Force will travel to India is true.



Trying to see what that plaque represents. Looks like basically the entire Indian Air Force aircraft in their inventory. I see:
Rafale
Mirage 2K
Su-30MKI
Tejas
MiG-21 Bison
MiG-29
Jaguar
C-17 Globemaster
IL-76/78
C-130
One more cargo I can't identify
And 2 helicopters.

That's an interesting plaque and one that seems to promote friendship.


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Yes..Send it..please..


https://www.memilitary.com/threads/شركة-هال-الهندية-تعرض-إقامة-خط-تصنيع-لمقاتلة-تيجاس-الهندية-ومروحيات-فى-مصر.3766/

even some members here are in this thread like @aymanop1522 @joker87 .


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Dude we seriously need to phase out all2nd and 3rd gen aircraft of the Tejas will go into service, honestly I think the jf17 was a better option since pakistans a fellow Muslim nation and the tech in tejas is from other nations that aren't viable for us. Couldve split the deal in half in producing helicopters while getting the bl 3


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Dude we seriously need to phase out all2nd and 3rd gen aircraft of the Tejas will go into service, honestly I think the jf17 was a better option since pakistans a fellow Muslim nation and the tech in tejas is from other nations that aren't viable for us. Couldve split the deal in half in producing helicopters while getting the bl 3


i think we are eyeing the mk2 version
And theres no muslim brotherhood BS in weapon sales
They shouldve lowered the price or gave us more ToT percentage



Ghostkiller said:


>


I swear i saw a su-30 in that video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> i think we are eyeing the mk2 version
> And theres no muslim brotherhood BS in weapon sales
> They shouldve lowered the price or gave us more ToT percentage
> 
> 
> I swear i saw a su-30 in that video


Min?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Min?


1:13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Good catch, those are IAF Su-30MKI
Cant wait for more images






So not just a weeks long "bilateral Tactical Leadership Programme" as IAF had UAEAF tanker support on the ferry to Egypt and now a trilateral with USAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

I think thats the indian one
Are they seriously training on it for the Su-35?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> 1:13





Lord Of Gondor said:


> Good catch, those are IAF Su-30MKI
> Cant wait for more images
> View attachment 859319
> 
> 
> So not just a weeks long "bilateral Tactical Leadership Programme" as IAF had UAEAF tanker support on the ferry to Egypt and now a trilateral with USAF





Hydration said:


> I think thats the indian one
> Are they seriously training on it for the Su-35?


Yeah I saw. I thought first that it was a MIG-29. Ofc we are training for the SU-35. The training will last 1 month so it isn't a "simple short" exercice.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1540337900403195905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Cant wait for more images



Where the heck you been, man? I tagged you a couple of times with all this news about India and not only with the EAF, but there's been naval exercises as well. 

Here's a few more images of IAF Su-35MKIs in Egypt. They get their own, private hanger and tarmac area, first class service, baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aymanop1522

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.memilitary.com/threads/شركة-هال-الهندية-تعرض-إقامة-خط-تصنيع-لمقاتلة-تيجاس-الهندية-ومروحيات-فى-مصر.3766/
> 
> even some members here are in this thread like @aymanop1522 @joker87 .


Yes I am in the forums

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

aymanop1522 said:


> Yes I am in the forums


Hahahaha shoft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542557492101521410
A better look at some of the pics and this one also.






The Indian Navy frigate Kochi recently participated with the Egyptian Navy in an exercise comprised of (VBSS) drills, communications, flag hoisting drills & operational maneuvers including ceremonial steam past.

I remember "Flag-hoisting" is taken very seriously in the military and of course, there is certain and specific training on how to do it correctly as a country flag but also with another country participant. There are quite a bit of rules to take into consideration when hosting air, ground and naval flags.


























Some great pics of EAF F-16s from Exercise Agile Phoenix with the participation of original and super rare F-16B two-seaters of which only 8 were ever delivered to the EAF in 1982 and we can see they still have at least 4 of them flying which is an unbelievable feat and testament to the maintenance and squashing of the so called infamous "logistical nightmare" goony googoo, right SC? From now on, any KH who comes out with the usual "what the hell is the EAF doing buying all these different types of aircraft it's a logistical nightmare" lmaoooo, just post these pics of the Bs and inform them that these have been taken care of and still flying from 1981/82 until now, merely 40+ years those birds have been flying and look brand spanking new along with the Mirage 2Ks.

Also a few block 40 Cs and block 52 Ds & Cs (including pics of the new Aggressor pilot patches of those block 52s) which are the only F-16s in the EAF using Pratt & Whitney engines, while all other 140 block 40 and upgraded block 30s jets have GE engines. Another slap in the face of the fictitious logistical nightmare.






US counterparts flying their F-16 Desert Weasels which were formed from the specialized SEAD and escort Wild Weasel units created in the Vietnam war to suppress one of the densest SAM missile defenses in history. These Wild Weasels would fly into Vietnamese SAM hot zones and pick up the surface to air missile radars and try to destroy them with HARM missiles still used today. But the Vietnamese caught on and would play tricks on the WWs which at the time were flying F-100 Super Sabers and clearing the way for the USAF F-4 Phantom IIs to go in and drop napalm bombs and take out huge swaths of targets including the famous Ho Chi Minh trail. Some very interesting history behind this particular WW squadron.
















Blk 52D refueling,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

What is your final review about the deal Tejas deal?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> What is your final review about the deal Tejas deal?


Mixed
I Guess iam waiting for more details


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Mixed
> I Guess iam waiting for more details


Me too, the good thing is that we can modify as much we want (probably). My problem is the maturity of the project and even Ecuador has renounced for the HAL Dhruv because the multiples crashes and the mechanical problems. If we can get BrahMos and Astra ToT then I would be very happy. Plus I can imagine India giving us source codes so we can mount whatever we want like Al Tariq PGM AASM Hammer PGM maybe the emirati A2A missile that will be developed and showcased in 2025 or even the turkish ones and ofc plus our indigenous products/projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Very interesting video


----------



## The SC

Tejas Mk2 is 4.5th gen plane and the fighter will be equipped with a multi-sensor data fusion system which will feature an active electronically scanned array radar namely UTTAM MVF, infrared search and track and a missile approach warning system. It will also feature an internalized integrated indeginously electronic warfare suite. The aircraft will be designed to have network-centric warfare capacity and will be suitable for CATS MAX upgrade that all the Tejas plane would be able to sport.

ADA is planning to integrate Uttam AESA radar (The T/R modules would be 1784) on Tejas Mk 2 in joint venture with Electronics and Radar Development Establishment (LRDE). Tejas Mk2 also called as the Indian variant of Rafale are to sport Thales X-Guard fiber-optic towed decoy system which would be later replaced by DRDO made towed decoy system and in house Traffic Collision Avoidance System (TCAS).








The fighter is confirmed to be equipped with an artificial intelligence-based “optimally manned” cockpit. The cockpit will be designed such that the ground control would be able to take over the controls of the aircraft in case the pilot becomes unconscious, after being alerted by a sensor in the helmet of the pilot and the pilot would be auto-land and take off (even from a carrier) like it’s predecessor.








It will also sport a next-generation wide-area display which would be customized according to the pilot and will be capable of taking voice commands and will later onward sport an auto refueling technology which it will borrow from AMCA.








*Tejas Mark 2* - or Medium Weight Fighter, is an enhanced Tejas Mark 1 design which is expected to have a more powerful engine and an increased payload carrying capacity.The Tejas Mark 2 will feature an AESA radar, an on-board oxygen generation system and a built-in electronic warfare suite among other improvements to avionics. In January 2019, Air Chief Marshal Birender Singh Dhanoa said that the IAF has committed to procure twelve squadrons of Tejas Mark 2 aircraft.


No canards on the naval version






If this deal succeeds..it will be almost like the deal between China and Pakistan..to make an indigenous fighter plane.. with a production line and ToT on all levels..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Tejas Mark 1A* - an enhanced Tejas Mark 1 equipped with EL/M-2052 and Uttam AESA radar, self-protection jammer, radar warning receiver, as well as being able to mount an external ECM pod. The first Limited Series Production (LSP) aircraft of the Mark.1A variant is expected to be rolled out by end of May 2022, and meant to be used as a Flying Testbed (FTB). A second LSP is expected later in 2022, and shall be used to validate design changes meant to make the Mark.1A variant lighter than the Mark.1, and to optimize weight distribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 859604
> 
> 
> Tejas Mk2 is 4.5th gen plane and the fighter will be equipped with a multi-sensor data fusion system which will feature an active electronically scanned array radar namely UTTAM MVF, infrared search and track and a missile approach warning system. It will also feature an internalized integrated indeginously electronic warfare suite. The aircraft will be designed to have network-centric warfare capacity and will be suitable for CATS MAX upgrade that all the Tejas plane would be able to sport.
> 
> ADA is planning to integrate Uttam AESA radar (The T/R modules would be 1784) on Tejas Mk 2 in joint venture with Electronics and Radar Development Establishment (LRDE). Tejas Mk2 also called as the Indian variant of Rafale are to sport Thales X-Guard fiber-optic towed decoy system which would be later replaced by DRDO made towed decoy system and in house Traffic Collision Avoidance System (TCAS).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fighter is confirmed to be equipped with an artificial intelligence-based “optimally manned” cockpit. The cockpit will be designed such that the ground control would be able to take over the controls of the aircraft in case the pilot becomes unconscious, after being alerted by a sensor in the helmet of the pilot and the pilot would be auto-land and take off (even from a carrier) like it’s predecessor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will also sport a next-generation wide-area display which would be customized according to the pilot and will be capable of taking voice commands and will later onward sport an auto refueling technology which it will borrow from AMCA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No canards on the naval version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this deal succeeds..it will be almost like the deal between China and Pakistan..to make an indigenous fighter plane.. with a production line and ToT on all levels..


Tejas MK1A is probably the option. According to sources, it would not be the MK2. But if India let us do our version with putting canards for the MK1A then I would be happy. If the deal succeeds Egypt will have the right to do whatever we want no or it would have some limits?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

He is predominant in Egyptian Armed Forces news. So in conclusion according to him, we are continuing the SU-35 deal despite sanctions rumors etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Tejas MK1A is probably the option. According to sources, it would not be the MK2. But if India let us do our version with putting canards for the MK1A then I would be happy. If the deal succeeds Egypt will have the right to do whatever we want no or it would have some limits?


It will be a co-production in the beginning and ..it is not possible for Egypt to accept the MK1A when its upgrade the MK II is almost ready to be mass produced in 2024.. you know just getting the whole production lines and facilities built might take that 2 years already..So it means that it will be ready for production in Egypt as well..


The cockpit will have a Wide Area Multifunction Display and side-mounted control stick which it will borrow from the 5.5th gen plane called AMCA. The aircraft is planned to be equipped with an artificial intelligence-based “optimally manned” cockpit. The cockpit will be designed such that the ground control would be able to take over the controls of the aircraft in case the pilot becomes unconscious, after being alerted by a sensor in the helmet of the pilot, the cockpit will also sport the capability of voice commands and also support’s various regional languages.





India's upcoming 4.5 gen fighter Tejas Mk2, first flight late 2022​Tejas Mk2 has a Y inlet ducts, much more stealthier than the Gripen





Since this is considered a medium fighter..Egypt will be patient mastering its production thoroughly..and since it is an open architecture for the radar, avionics and other advanced components.. Egypt will have the choice of course..but might try the Indian components first and give its recommendations on them till they are satisfactory, or just get western components outright.. can you imagine how worthy is just the AESA radar and EW suite will be with ToT???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

5 years today (07/07/2017), the legendary Unit 999 officer Ahmed Mansi was martyred 







__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7117477798914067717

His last words. Allah Yerhamo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> 5 years today (07/07/2017), the legendary Unit 999 officer Ahmed Mansi was martyred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7117477798914067717
> 
> His last words. Allah Yerhamo.


Glory to the Perth martyrs


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> ADA is planning to integrate Uttam AESA radar (The T/R modules would be 1784) on Tejas Mk 2 in joint venture with Electronics and Radar Development Establishment (LRDE). Tejas Mk2 also called as the Indian variant of Rafale are to sport Thales X-Guard fiber-optic towed decoy system which would be later replaced by DRDO made towed decoy system and in house Traffic Collision Avoidance System (TCAS).



This is one of the several great prospects out of this possible India/Egypt venture. Of all the technologies that Egypt could benefit from, besides A2A missiles, and metallurgy/composite structures and such, AESA radars for fighter jets would be huge and should be on top of the list. 
Great view of the Oliver Hazzard Perry Class Guided missile frigate Sharm El Sheikh. This is probably before it was fitted the SMART-S Radar system relatively recently.






Sweet pic from the KC135 tanker, two F-16Bs and F-16C blk 52.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Successful initial sea trials of the Egyptian ENAS EL MOEZ 981 Gowind corvette




*

This corvette was manufactured in the Egyptian Alexandria Shipbuilding Company by transferring technology as part of the Gowind Corvette deal..

"The completion of sea trials for the third vessel, known as ENS El Moez (981), is a milestone achievement and showcases strong cooperation between France and Egypt."

https://www.naval-technology.com/news/egyptian-gowind-corvette-sea-trials/

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

One of the best EAF F-16 photographs ever taken. Check out that formation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Successful initial sea trials of the Egyptian ENAS EL MOEZ 981 Gowind corvette
> 
> View attachment 859847
> *
> 
> This corvette was manufactured in the Egyptian Alexandria Shipbuilding Company by transferring technology as part of the Gowind Corvette deal..
> 
> "The completion of sea trials for the third vessel, known as ENS El Moez (981), is a milestone achievement and showcases strong cooperation between France and Egypt."
> 
> https://www.naval-technology.com/news/egyptian-gowind-corvette-sea-trials/



El Moez when it was being launched. 






Incredible but makes a lot of sense that from launch to becoming active takes about 6 months sometimes more since they have to perform sea trials and test every single system, just like a fighter jet etc. Pretty much the same principle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545080085799215104
How did he know that we produce locally AIM-7/9? Any infos about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> How did he know that we produce locally AIM-7/9? Any infos about it?



You could ask him right on that tweet. Abdel Rahman El Ghawas is actually a really nice guy and will probably tell you right away how he knows that. 

What I know is that way back when the transition from Soviet to American systems happened, they still had a significant amount of MiG-21s and were not buying any more Vympel K-13 missiles that were originally used on the MiGs, and so they worked with the Americans to integrate the AIM-9M (I believe was the specific model missile) into the MiG-21 and be able to fire it. That most likely led to Egypt being able to locally produce it and then move on to the AIM-7. It probably also explains the modification we saw on the AIM-7 Sparrow.

There's definitely something happening when the EAF Lieutenant Commander discusses the F-16C block 52 with Indian pilots and they go up in shared rides together. This doesn't happen with just anyone.

From the Indian Air Force Twitter account:
_Involving multitude of day and night operations with #IAF Su-30 MkI & Egyptian Air Force F-16, MiG-29 and Rafale aircraft, the Tactical Leadership Program (TLP) being conducted in Egypt crossed the halfway mark since induction.

Held under the aegis of #IAF Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment, the exercise involves cross training between aircrew of both the countries, mutual exchange of training & operational knowledge via classroom sessions as well as flying missions._


----------



## Gomig-21

Interesting new badges on the EAF F-16D Block 52 pilot on the other side of the LT. Commander. 
WEAPONS SCHOOL MASTERS
BLACK ACES WEAPONS SCHOOL


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545267822200233984
When the western fucking people rewriting the fucking history a7a begad. 55 missiles to take one single aircraft. Homa begibo those numbers from tiazhom wala eh. Our EADF did a magnificent job to clear the israeli air superiority. I think they forgot how many israeli aircrafts were shot down by our EADF. 55 missiles for an aircrafts then for 10 aircrafts we would have finished our air defense missiles stocks. IDK how they are bringing those numbers from



Gomig-21 said:


> You could ask him right on that tweet. Abdel Rahman El Ghawas is actually a really nice guy and will probably tell you right away how he knows that.
> 
> What I know is that way back when the transition from Soviet to American systems happened, they still had a significant amount of MiG-21s and were not buying any more Vympel K-13 missiles that were originally used on the MiGs, and so they worked with the Americans to integrate the AIM-9M (I believe was the specific model missile) into the MiG-21 and be able to fire it. That most likely led to Egypt being able to locally produce it and then move on to the AIM-7. It probably also explains the modification we saw on the AIM-7 Sparrow.
> 
> There's definitely something happening when the EAF Lieutenant Commander discusses the F-16C block 52 with Indian pilots and they go up in shared rides together. This doesn't happen with just anyone.
> 
> From the Indian Air Force Twitter account:
> _Involving multitude of day and night operations with #IAF Su-30 MkI & Egyptian Air Force F-16, MiG-29 and Rafale aircraft, the Tactical Leadership Program (TLP) being conducted in Egypt crossed the halfway mark since induction.
> 
> Held under the aegis of #IAF Tactics and Air Combat Development Establishment, the exercise involves cross training between aircrew of both the countries, mutual exchange of training & operational knowledge via classroom sessions as well as flying missions._
> 
> View attachment 860001
> 
> View attachment 860002
> 
> View attachment 860003
> 
> View attachment 860004
> 
> 
> View attachment 860006
> 
> View attachment 860007


I don't have twitter hahaha. I hate it because it is so toxic hahahaha. I only use for military news (Mahmoud Gamal, Abdelrahman) and to see the "reaction" of the people for certain politcal football decisions etc..

I forgot to say, Kol sana wento tayebin for EID.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> When the western fucking people rewriting the fucking history a7a begad. 55 missiles to take one single aircraft. Homa begibo those numbers from tiazhom wala eh. Our EADF did a magnificent job to clear the israeli air superiority. I think they forgot how many israeli aircrafts were shot down by our EADF. 55 missiles for an aircrafts then for 10 aircrafts we would have finished our air defense missiles stocks. IDK how they are bringing those numbers from


Egypt was reluctant to publish anything properly about the wars against Israel, this is how it ends...


Gomig-21 said:


> Interesting new badges on the EAF F-16D Block 52 pilot on the other side of the LT. Commander.
> WEAPONS SCHOOL MASTERS
> BLACK ACES WEAPONS SCHOOL
> 
> View attachment 860011


Good find and yeah, first saw the patch on the right worn by a MiG-29M2 pilot in Saudi Arabia.
The one on the left is a first-time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Egypt was reluctant to publish anything properly about the wars against Israel, this is how it ends...
> 
> Good find and yeah, first saw the patch on the right worn by a MiG-29M2 pilot in Saudi Arabia.
> The one on the left is a first-time!


That's why Israel stole the show and propagated their fraudful victory. Sadly we have only Group 73 historian talk about our heroes and our victories.






Very good and interesting video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxex0XHcOalFFqB_jmezX320DJuJXwYRjG









Trans :

ICER, which specializes in the diversified drone industry, has other drone projects. The company revealed three drones at the last EDEX exhibition in Cairo, the June 30th, the Tiba-30, and the target aircraft for air defense training.
The company has another project for a heavy drone with a terrifying load of weapons
The aircraft is of the category of very heavy unmanned aerial vehicles, with a wingspan of 26 meters, a length of 18 meters, a height of 4.9 meters, an empty weight of 3.5 tons, and a maximum weight at take-off of 10 tons, while its payload of weapons and fuel is 6.5 tons 😱 equipped with two jet engines and flying at a maximum speed of 750 km per hour (Mach 0.6) and its minimum speed is 100 km per hour and it flies at a very high altitude of 15.2 km from the surface of the earth. It can stay in the atmosphere for 40 hours continuously.
Armament :
The plane has 18 suspension points that can carry up to 3 tons of weapons on it, divided into the following
- 4 points that can carry 1200 kg with a load of 300 kg per point
- 4 points that can carry 800 kg with a load of 200 kg per point
- 10 points on which 1000 kg can be loaded with a load of 100 kg per point
It can carry 4 Thunder cruise missiles, a tactical guided missile by satellite navigation and an additional searcher, whether thermal, laser or television, and it carries a warhead consisting of a Mark bomb weighing 130 kg and the missile range is 240 km
It also carries Nimrod missiles, which are air-to-ground missiles against land targets, and there are several versions of them with several weights, such as 40 kg, 150 kg and 300 kg.
Able to carry several other types of armaments on demand
It is equipped with a Satcom satellite communication system, through which it is possible to control the aircraft and reach it to very long ranges
An optical system for detection and guidance and an autopilot system through which the aircraft can be programmed without the need to control it through a human element and operates silently
Terrain avoidance system and SAR radar for high-resolution 3D ground mapping, etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxex0XHcOalFFqB_jmezX320DJuJXwYRjG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans :
> 
> ICER, which specializes in the diversified drone industry, has other drone projects. The company revealed three drones at the last EDEX exhibition in Cairo, the June 30th, the Tiba-30, and the target aircraft for air defense training.
> The company has another project for a heavy drone with a terrifying load of weapons
> The aircraft is of the category of very heavy unmanned aerial vehicles, with a wingspan of 26 meters, a length of 18 meters, a height of 4.9 meters, an empty weight of 3.5 tons, and a maximum weight at take-off of 10 tons, while its payload of weapons and fuel is 6.5 tons 😱 equipped with two jet engines and flying at a maximum speed of 750 km per hour (Mach 0.6) and its minimum speed is 100 km per hour and it flies at a very high altitude of 15.2 km from the surface of the earth. It can stay in the atmosphere for 40 hours continuously.
> Armament :
> The plane has 18 suspension points that can carry up to 3 tons of weapons on it, divided into the following
> - 4 points that can carry 1200 kg with a load of 300 kg per point
> - 4 points that can carry 800 kg with a load of 200 kg per point
> - 10 points on which 1000 kg can be loaded with a load of 100 kg per point
> It can carry 4 Thunder cruise missiles, a tactical guided missile by satellite navigation and an additional searcher, whether thermal, laser or television, and it carries a warhead consisting of a Mark bomb weighing 130 kg and the missile range is 240 km
> It also carries Nimrod missiles, which are air-to-ground missiles against land targets, and there are several versions of them with several weights, such as 40 kg, 150 kg and 300 kg.
> Able to carry several other types of armaments on demand
> It is equipped with a Satcom satellite communication system, through which it is possible to control the aircraft and reach it to very long ranges
> An optical system for detection and guidance and an autopilot system through which the aircraft can be programmed without the need to control it through a human element and operates silently
> Terrain avoidance system and SAR radar for high-resolution 3D ground mapping, etc..


This will be a very effective way for prelonged high altidide ground support and survaillance this is what happens when you teach your scintists in countries like south korea. Thebes-30 will be fast strikes either get shotdown or come back. Though iam curious where did he get this information

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> This will be a very effective way for prelonged high altidide ground support and survaillance this is what happens when you teach your scintists in countries like south korea. Thebes-30 will be fast strikes either get shotdown or come back. Though iam curious where did he get this information
> View attachment 860302


Maybe he has some unknown sources. It isn't the first time he tells us some "secret" deals etc...


----------



## ARCH٤R

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545182838911184896Before someone gets emotional, this thread is a lie, no Egyptian soldiers were deployed for operations on Jordanian territory in 1967. The only agreement was for a radar on the Jordanian-Israeli border to be connected to military commands in mainland Egypt because they it had a better geographical position allowing it to detect planes at low altitudes in Israeli airspace. One of a few measures taken to get over technical difficulties faced by Egypt prior to the Israeli offensive.

No Jordanian or Egyptian sources confirm what is said in the tweet.

Be sure to spread this FACT to defeat the lie put forward by them.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545182838911184896Before someone gets emotional, this thread is a lie, no Egyptian soldiers were deployed for operations on Jordanian territory in 1967. The only agreement was for a radar on the Jordanian-Israeli border to be connected to military commands in mainland Egypt because they it had a better geographical position allowing it to detect planes at low altitudes in Israeli airspace. One of a few measures taken to get over technical difficulties faced by Egypt prior to the Israeli offensive.
> 
> No Jordanian or Egyptian sources confirm what is said in the tweet.
> 
> Be sure to spread this FACT to defeat the lie put forward by them.


Once you lie, you will lie always hahaha


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxex0XHcOalFFqB_jmezX320DJuJXwYRjG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans :
> 
> ICER, which specializes in the diversified drone industry, has other drone projects. The company revealed three drones at the last EDEX exhibition in Cairo, the June 30th, the Tiba-30, and the target aircraft for air defense training.
> The company has another project for a heavy drone with a terrifying load of weapons
> The aircraft is of the category of very heavy unmanned aerial vehicles, with a wingspan of 26 meters, a length of 18 meters, a height of 4.9 meters, an empty weight of 3.5 tons, and a maximum weight at take-off of 10 tons, while its payload of weapons and fuel is 6.5 tons 😱 equipped with two jet engines and flying at a maximum speed of 750 km per hour (Mach 0.6) and its minimum speed is 100 km per hour and it flies at a very high altitude of 15.2 km from the surface of the earth. It can stay in the atmosphere for 40 hours continuously.
> Armament :
> The plane has 18 suspension points that can carry up to 3 tons of weapons on it, divided into the following
> - 4 points that can carry 1200 kg with a load of 300 kg per point
> - 4 points that can carry 800 kg with a load of 200 kg per point
> - 10 points on which 1000 kg can be loaded with a load of 100 kg per point
> It can carry 4 Thunder cruise missiles, a tactical guided missile by satellite navigation and an additional searcher, whether thermal, laser or television, and it carries a warhead consisting of a Mark bomb weighing 130 kg and the missile range is 240 km
> It also carries Nimrod missiles, which are air-to-ground missiles against land targets, and there are several versions of them with several weights, such as 40 kg, 150 kg and 300 kg.
> Able to carry several other types of armaments on demand
> It is equipped with a Satcom satellite communication system, through which it is possible to control the aircraft and reach it to very long ranges
> An optical system for detection and guidance and an autopilot system through which the aircraft can be programmed without the need to control it through a human element and operates silently
> Terrain avoidance system and SAR radar for high-resolution 3D ground mapping, etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545182838911184896Before someone gets emotional, this thread is a lie, no Egyptian soldiers were deployed for operations on Jordanian territory in 1967. The only agreement was for a radar on the Jordanian-Israeli border to be connected to military commands in mainland Egypt because they it had a better geographical position allowing it to detect planes at low altitudes in Israeli airspace. One of a few measures taken to get over technical difficulties faced by Egypt prior to the Israeli offensive.
> 
> No Jordanian or Egyptian sources confirm what is said in the tweet.
> 
> Be sure to spread this FACT to defeat the lie put forward by them.





https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG16P1MY-S4zW2p7PPee53g/community?lb=UgkxmFf94y9_HTiY9-MvdHuPCQ-MyzK4o5k0


73 historians disagrees? Do you also know the infamous Fareeq awl abdel monaem riyad was in jordan in 1967?


----------



## The SC

*The Rafale defies the laws of nature*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203283895321427974

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG16P1MY-S4zW2p7PPee53g/community?lb=UgkxmFf94y9_HTiY9-MvdHuPCQ-MyzK4o5k0
> 
> 
> 73 historians disagrees? Do you also know the infamous Fareeq awl abdel monaem riyad was in jordan in 1967?


Yedioth Ahronoth:

The military censor allowed the publication of the details of a case that has been kept secret since the 1967 war, as it was revealed today that the remains of dozens of Egyptian Elite Forces soldiers are still buried in a mass grave near Latrun. Egyptian soldiers were martyred while trying to storm the Nakhshon area from the West Bank






They were fighting within the Khaled bin Al-Walid Brigade, and their mission as special forces was to destroy and sabotage airports and support the Jordanian Arab Army to advance. RIP..

They were from the 33rd battalion of the Egyptian army, "loaned" to Jordan and attached to the Jordanian Legion. During the Six-Day War, they were supposed to penetrate deep into Israeli territory and eliminate the Israeli army airfields in Lod, Ramle and Tel Nof, but it turned out that they were equipped with bad maps and outdated information ... When it became clear that there was no airfield in Ramle, the Egyptian special forces began to intercept the vehicles that pass through the area until they clashed with the Israeli army and the civil defense forces, and they got caught in a trap..And the Jordanian army had major deficiencies in numbers and armament, and a clear lack of defensive planning.. Add the fact that they had almost no air cover at all.. A war like this and the small Jordanian Air Force moves at 12 noon while the war started since dawn!! top of sarcasm..

And frankly, the biggest problem was the combat experience difference.. because the Israelis had more combat experience than the Arabs, especially because of their participation in the world war II and their training with Britain and France..

May God have mercy on the martyrs of all Arab armies who were martyred for the sake of a just Arab Islamic cause, martyrs of duty, mainly for the West bank and Al Qods..

The difference between Egypt in 67 and 73 is that whomever took command really deserved it, may God have mercy on Al-Shazly and the commander of the air defense and artillery commander Abdel Halim Abu Ghazaleh.. even Mubarak's leadership of aviation was legendary..


The kings of Saudi Arabia in the war for Al Qods Al Sharif:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> They were from the 33rd battalion of the Egyptian army, "loaned" to Jordan and attached to the Jordanian Legion. During the Six-Day War, they were supposed to penetrate deep into Israeli territory and eliminate the Israeli army airfields in Lod, Ramle and Tel Nof, but it turned out that they were equipped with bad maps and outdated information ... When it became clear that there was no airfield in Ramle, the Egyptian special forces began to intercept the vehicles that pass through the area until they clashed with the Israeli army and the civil defense forces, and they got caught in a trap..


Classic Amer stupidity to control and to manage the army because of his incompetence and also we must blame Nasser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Classic Amer stupidity to control and to manage the army because of his incompetence and also we must blame Nasser.


Yes true.. and mostly Nasser should have kept his secrets to himself and his very close circle.. not go public about wanting to throw the Zionists in the sea.. action speaks louder than words.. and he had the means at that time..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Yes true.. and mostly Nasser should have kept his secrets to himself and his very close circle.. not go public about wanting to throw the Zionists in the sea.. action speaks louder than words.. and he had the means at that time..


He was just a barking dog exactly like Iran saying that they will destroy Israel. Sadly, because of his ego, Israel had the "claim" to attack us.

If Tejas is concluded, we could have 2 cruise missile mounted on them like the BrahMos and maybe the AV-TM 300 (Brazil). Brazil is trying to mount AV-TM 300 on their Grippen








India ofrece el misil de crucero BrahMos NG a la Fuerza Aérea Brasileña para los cazas Gripen


Según medios especializados de la India, una delegación empresarial del Ministerio de Defensa de ese país, llegará a Brasil a fines de este mes para...




www.defensa.com


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> He was just a barking dog exactly like Iran saying that they will destroy Israel. Sadly, because of his ego, Israel had the "claim" to attack us.
> 
> If Tejas is concluded, we could have 2 cruise missile mounted on them like the BrahMos and maybe the AV-TM 300 (Brazil). Brazil is trying to mount AV-TM 300 on their Grippen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India ofrece el misil de crucero BrahMos NG a la Fuerza Aérea Brasileña para los cazas Gripen
> 
> 
> Según medios especializados de la India, una delegación empresarial del Ministerio de Defensa de ese país, llegará a Brasil a fines de este mes para...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensa.com


He had the means.. more than 300 Mig-21 and potent bombers.. but the US president at that time said that whomever start the war .. will be punished.. so Nasser restrained himself from attacking but continued barking.. and the US took him seriously and allowed, if not planned the 67 attack..

Tejas my friend can also take the storm shadow and most likely any Egyptian chosen or made cruise missile.. this is why it is a good deal if it is about the MK II.. because some say the offer is about trainers, some say it is the MK 1 A.. but the real deal, if it comes should be the MK II..


----------



## The SC

The US military magazine *Military Watch* published a report on July 2, stating that the US Congress may provide Egypt with advanced combat aircraft if Cairo pledges to refrain from buying Russian fighters.







The magazine revealed that a study conducted by the US Congressional Research Service last June indicated the possibility of Egypt selling F-35 fighters in exchange for its pledge not to acquire heavy Su-35s fighters, which it requested in late 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The US military magazine *Military Watch* published a report on July 2, stating that the US Congress may provide Egypt with advanced combat aircraft if Cairo pledges to refrain from buying Russian fighters.
> 
> View attachment 860598
> 
> 
> The magazine revealed that a study conducted by the US Congressional Research Service last June indicated the possibility of Egypt selling F-35 fighters in exchange for its pledge not to acquire heavy Su-35s fighters, which it requested in late 2018.


Don't trust military watch. I don't trust them honestly. All their articles about Egypt are about bashing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Don't trust military watch. I don't trust them honestly. All their articles about Egypt are about bashing


Well they can't talk about the US congress and get away with it.. it must be true..

And since it is most likely true.. I believe it is a lure.. but Egypt won't bite it..

I just wonder why the US is going so far with the SU-35SE matter.. there must be something very special about this fighter plane..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

They said F-35 or F-15. I read the article about a week ago. They also said the EAF F-16s are the "worst in the world" because they don't have "missiles that hit beyond sight" was the way they worded it which is false as we know. They also said that the F-16s avionics were "deteriorated" was the exact word they used. Which is obviously also not true as well.



https://inosmi.ru/20220704/su-35-254821285.html



It's amazing how the lack of the AIM-120 seems to drive so much bias, it's really too bad. The EAF should just start accepting deliveries of the Su-35s and get on with it since I highly doubt the US will offer anything the EAF will be happy with, or at least not be lacking full potential.

BTW, it seems that President Sisi has called current acting Israeli PM (whomever that is now) about this news of the possible 20 Egyptian soldiers buried in unmarked graves in 1967. He was told they would appoint a research team to explore the allegation and get back to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

2:42 an indigenous anti-ship missile? @Gomig-21 @The SC @Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, it seems that President Sisi has called current acting Israeli PM (whomever that is now) about this news of the possible 20 Egyptian soldiers buried in unmarked graves in 1967. He was told they would appoint a research team to explore the allegation and get back to him.











في اتصال مع لابيد.. السيسي يثير مسألة مقبرة الجنود المصريين قرب القدس


أثار الرئيس المصري عبدالفتاح السيسي، المسألة التي أثارتها الصحافة الإسرائيلية حول وجود مقبرة جماعية قديمة لجنود مصريين قرب القدس، في اتصال تلقاه من رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي يائير لابيد.




arabic.cnn.com




(arabic)








في اتصال مع لابيد.. السيسي يثير مسألة مقبرة الجنود المصريين قرب القدس


أثار الرئيس المصري عبدالفتاح السيسي، المسألة التي أثارتها الصحافة الإسرائيلية حول وجود مقبرة جماعية قديمة لجنود مصريين قرب القدس، في اتصال تلقاه من رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي يائير لابيد.




arabic-cnn-com.translate.goog




(translated to english)

His name is Yair Lapid, a leftist politician


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> 2:42 an indigenous anti-ship missile? @Gomig-21 @The SC @Philip the Arab



Love the emojis lol. They're like WOAH, HMmmm....

It doesn't look like any Russian missile because of those air intakes or whatever they are. Closest thing it resembles is the KH-55n or Kalibr but those don't have the intakes either. Another indication of Egypt's "anonymous" indigenous military production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> 2:42 an indigenous anti-ship missile? @Gomig-21 @The SC @Philip the Arab


Yes ..Egypt has a very long experience in making the Chinese SilkWorm antiship missiles in its different configurations under license for a long time now.. so it is time for a modern local anti-ship missile..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Love the emojis lol. They're like WOAH, HMmmm....
> 
> It doesn't look like any Russian missile because of those air intakes or whatever they are. Closest thing it resembles is the KH-55n or Kalibr but those don't have the intakes either. Another indication of Egypt's "anonymous" indigenous military production.
> 
> View attachment 860613


Marte is a sea skimming, subsonic, anti-ship missile, it carries a 70 kilograms (150 lb) semi-armour piercing warhead. It has been built in several versions, with differing guidance systems, and is suitable for launching from ships or aircraft.!???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> They said F-35 or F-15. I read the article about a week ago. They also said the EAF F-16s are the "worst in the world" because they don't have "missiles that hit beyond sight" was the way they worded it which is false as we know. They also said that the F-16s avionics were "deteriorated" was the exact word they used. Which is obviously also not true as well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://inosmi.ru/20220704/su-35-254821285.html
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how the lack of the AIM-120 seems to drive so much bias, it's really too bad. The EAF should just start accepting deliveries of the Su-35s and get on with it since I highly doubt the US will offer anything the EAF will be happy with, or at least not be lacking full potential.
> 
> BTW, it seems that President Sisi has called current acting Israeli PM (whomever that is now) about this news of the possible 20 Egyptian soldiers buried in unmarked graves in 1967. He was told they would appoint a research team to explore the allegation and get back to him.


I think this is some sort of pressure by israel for some deal relating to gas or workers or something else but something is for sure, the goverment is pissed



Ghostkiller said:


> 2:42 an indigenous anti-ship missile? @Gomig-21 @The SC @Philip the Arab


well thats
suprising

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I hope our army will showcased in the incoming weeks. I think I saw this missile before but I don't remember where.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> I think this is some sort of pressure by israel for some deal relating to gas or workers or something else but something is for sure, the goverment is pissed
> 
> 
> well thats
> suprising


No No No..the Gas deal is done even with Europe.. This is purely military.. they just wish and dream to keep the upper hand..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> They said F-35 or F-15. I read the article about a week ago. They also said the EAF F-16s are the "worst in the world" because they don't have "missiles that hit beyond sight" was the way they worded it which is false as we know. They also said that the F-16s avionics were "deteriorated" was the exact word they used. Which is obviously also not true as well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://inosmi.ru/20220704/su-35-254821285.html
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how the lack of the AIM-120 seems to drive so much bias, it's really too bad. The EAF should just start accepting deliveries of the Su-35s and get on with it since I highly doubt the US will offer anything the EAF will be happy with, or at least not be lacking full potential.
> 
> BTW, it seems that President Sisi has called current acting Israeli PM (whomever that is now) about this news of the possible 20 Egyptian soldiers buried in unmarked graves in 1967. He was told they would appoint a research team to explore the allegation and get back to him.


Yair lapid
sisi met him when he was the defense minister less than a year ago i beleive


----------



## ARCH٤R

Hydration said:


> Yair lapid
> sisi met him when he was the defense minister less than a year ago i beleive


Yair Lapid was never a defence minister...

Does anyone have an idea what this vehicle is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> Yair Lapid was never a defence minister...
> 
> Does anyone have an idea what this vehicle is?
> View attachment 860690


a foreign affairs minister sorry
and youve asked this question before
I think its a mine clearing veichle on an m60 chasiss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

"MBDA company wants to set up a production line
Missile munitions in Egypt and the LCA plane, Europe accepted the integration of European munitions with it"

@sami_1 you have a source for your claims?


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> "MBDA company wants to set up a production line
> Missile munitions in Egypt and the LCA plane, Europe accepted the integration of European munitions with it"
> 
> @sami_1 you have a source for your claims?










It is normal, there are negotiations between the MBDA and the Egyptian Ministry of Defense because there are requests for it

300 SCLAP EG missiles
240 METEOR Missle
Large numbers of MICA NG missiles for Rafale fighters and corvettes CC.60
1000 SmartGlider Light/SmartGlider Heavy
AASM Hammer new patch
Exocet Block 3 missiles
This deal is more than 3 billion dollars to arm the new fighters and corvettes
The current production lines of MBDA cannot meet the foreign demands of many countries, so there is a tendency to manufacture several products in Egypt.






Egypt did not get any offset from the first and second Rafale deals, and locally producing munitions is important for Egypt to meet local needs, as was done in the previous assembly of the Magic 2 missile for the Mirage 2000.
Therefore, the MRO Rafale Center will be established, as well as local production of some munitions





*Negotiations with India to obtain LCA Tejas and Indian munitions are putting pressure on European, Russian and Chinese suppliers*

MBDA studies partnership with ministry of military production in some local missiles production in Egypt: Fouche​ 
Middle East represents 25% of our market, annual turnover, says MBDA's Regional Executive export, Sales Director
Nehal Samir December 10, 2018 






In view of the closing of Egypt’s Defence Expo, EDEX 2018, the first exhibition of its kind, not only in Egypt, which holds a leading position in the purchase of armaments in the region, but also in the entire African content, Daily News Egypt interviewed laurnet Fouche, regional executive export, and sales director for the MBDA, which specialises in designing and producing missiles. The MBDA Company was among the exhibitors in the EDEX, with its own pavilion.
Notably, the EDEX lasted from 3 to 5 December in Cairo, bringing together 373 Egyptian and foreign companies engaged in the manufacture and delivery of modern security and defence technologies and systems from 41 countries.
The interview addressed the company’s expansion plans in Egypt, in addition to its services, and also discussed the Egyptian market, the EDEX, and mentioned the obstacles facing Egypt in manufacturing weapons, underlining how beneficial the EDEX was for the industry, the transcript for which is below, lightly edited for clarity:

*What kind of services does the MBDA provide? And how many products does it offer? *
Let me first say that the MBDA is a multi-national group with 10,500 employees working together in our branches. It is a joint venture of the three European leaders in aerospace and defence, Airbus with 37.5 %, BAE systems with 37.5%, and Leonardo with 25%.
It’s important also to mention that the MBDA works with over 90 armed forces worldwide.
In terms of the MBDA’s services, it is the only European group capable of designing, developing, and producing missiles and missile systems to meet the whole range of current and future needs of the three armed forces, including air, navy, and land armed forces.
Overall, the group offers a range of 45 products in service and another 15 in development.
*How many branches does the company have? Any plans to expand ?in the Middle East, especially in Egypt?*
The company has five branches in Europe, based in Spain, Italy, France, the UK and Germany.
Concerning the Middle East, we have only one branch based in Dubai, with offices also set up in the US.
Concerning your question of expanding in Egypt, I think this is something that we can look into, but it depends also on the projects that we will have here in the country and the activities.
*Which are the most significant import countries?*
It’s difficult to mention certain countries, but I can state that the Middle East is a major importing area for our products.


Daily News Egypt interviewed laurnet Fouche, regional executive export, and sales director for the MBDA, which specialises in designing and producing missiles
*Can we estimate how much the Middle East represents for your market?*
Up to date, the Middle East represents 25% of our market, of our annual.
To further elaborate, the order to take coming from the Middle East represents 25% of all orders that we receive.
*How many factories do you have across the world? Do you have any plans to expand your factories in Egypt?*
Currently, we have 10 factories across Europe, while concerning the Middle East we have only an office.
In terms of expansion in Egypt, I think it depends on customers’ needs in Egypt, but we are thinking of partnering with the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production, so that we can strengthen the relationships between the ministry of defence, armed forces, and the MBDA in some missile local production in the future here in Egypt, hence we will start discussions to help the Egyptian side to integrate our products into vehicles for example.
In addition, we will help them to establish an Egyptian system by transferring knowledge and technology, which will subsequently increase autonomy in production in Egypt.
*Do you have any negotiations in that subject with the ministry of military production?*
No, we are now just at the beginning of studying the partnership and will try to meet the expectations of the ministry of defence, as we understand well that it is an important need for the country.
*How do you evaluate the Egyptian market currently?*
I think Egypt is taking good steps, including the Egypt Defence Expo, EDEX 2018, which is the first event of this type in Egypt.
*Let’s talk about EDEX in depth, including your experience with it, how was it?*
I think it was a successful event as the companies that were present in the EDEX were very important companies, and subsequently the level of attendees was very important.
Notably, there is a demand in the region to know the latest technology of the defence industry.
I think the EDEX was extremely good, extremely professional, and the organisation was perfect, and it met our expectation, all the way from the top to the lower ranking officer in MBDA.
*In your opinion, how was this event beneficial?*
For our own side as a company, the event was very beneficial, to be there, to meet all the levels of highly-ranked officers will contribute towards strengthening our relationship.
To elaborate more, this event was important to strengthen and link relationships between the companies and the ministry of defence, and this kind of event is well spread out across the world, so it was very important for the MBDA to be present here in Egypt.
*What are the obstacles that Egypt faces in manufacturing weapons?*
The competence and manpower to be part of the sector, hence it needs help from all the different sectors to bring in and transform in knowledge and technology, then after that I think Egypt will face no obstacles to be able to manufacture.
*Does the cooperation between Egypt and France in Rafale aircrafts, lead towards increasing orders to take of your missiles?*
We have a long experience, and history of relationships between the MBDA and the Egyptian forces, especially the air forces, because in the past, we used to also equip aircrafts and helicopters from air forces to air forces with our missiles.
Thus, the new technology arriving with Rafale, are also equipped with our missiles, so we were part of the deal.
*What are the obstacles that you face as a company in this sector?*
I don’t see any obstacle to be mentioned.
*You don’t face any difficulty in marketing your products?*
No, as we are following the international standards to export our products, this is dealt with according to the level of the relationships between the government of the five countries of the MDBA and the customers.
*What about the MBDA’s last financial results in terms of revenues, orders to take? And what are its targets?*
FOR the MBDA we are achieving the target in terms of revenues, sales, and orders to take.
All these last years, we were around the target of about €3bn in revenues, and orders were around €4bn per year.
Concerning 2017, the MBDA achieved revenues worth €3.1bn, order backlogs were €16.8bn.
In terms of the financial results for 2018, it has not yet been consolidated, but I think that we are on the track to achieve our target.

https://dailynewsegypt.com/2018/12/...me-local-missiles-production-in-egypt-fouche/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buschlaid

ARCH٤R said:


> Does anyone have an idea what this vehicle is?
> View attachment 860690


I know it's a mine clearing vehicle on M60 tank chassis used in Sinai operations. It has camera in the turret and slat armour on the sides but I don't think it's remotely operated. Most likely only driven by a driver and perhaps also one more crew member. Anyway, I'd love to know official designation of this thing, how many were made and more pictures of it


----------



## Hydration

Buschlaid said:


> I know it's a mine clearing vehicle on M60 tank chassis used in Sinai operations. It has camera in the turret and slat armour on the sides but I don't think it's remotely operated. Most likely only driven by a driver and perhaps also one more crew member. Anyway, I'd love to know official designation of this thing, how many were made and more pictures of it


I dont think you will find that we found that pic with a miracle probably


----------



## Ghostkiller

Our Air Force Commander on kill switch and on other things

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARCH٤R

Buschlaid said:


> I know it's a mine clearing vehicle on M60 tank chassis used in Sinai operations. It has camera in the turret and slat armour on the sides but I don't think it's remotely operated. Most likely only driven by a driver and perhaps also one more crew member. Anyway, I'd love to know official designation of this thing, how many were made and more pictures of it


I’m not entirely a land warfare enthusiast, I generally thought it was a known variant among western militaries, doesn’t seem so...
You must know by now that Egypt does not recognize military publicity a thing, they aren’t intentionally silent about such a variant but it’s not the military that maintains a PR in general...

I have came across many footages and photos from the Sinai and never saw that vehicle before. I would suspect there isn’t much of it in the Armoured Corps.

Not a first time for the M60 tho:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Our Air Force Commander on kill switch and on other things



Former EAF commander.  

I've been telling people the same thing he just said about that silly, stupid kill switch theory some ding dong came up with and got everyone all riled up! lol. No such thing, never was and most likely never will be.

The old forum I mention every now and then where some of us were participating in (including a couple of the guys from 73 Historians before they made their video series to counter the insulting History Channel's "Crazy Egyptian MiG-21 Pilot" those filthy bastards should be sued for such defamation of character, but that's another story for another time) and before those fellas became YouTube stars from those video series they made which were great, for sure; we were all on a very similar thread like this one about the EAF and Egyptian Armed Forces and at the same time, there was a former USAF F-15 pilot (username Chogy) who was also participating and I had asked him what he thought about this stupid kill switch theory and he laughed at it.

He proceeded to tell us that not only is there no way to install such a thing without the user not being able to not only find it, but EASILY find it. He also said something that made us all think and sounded so true that even if let's say hypothetically there was such a stupid thing, and in fact a situation arose that the US found itself needing to activate the stupid thing and they did. Suddenly Egyptian or Jordanian or Iraqi or Turkish F-16s are dropping out of the sky, it would be extremely easy to realize why they started falling and a huge scandal would befall the United States military export industry that would essentially ruin it! No one would trust them ever again and they would suffer huge losses in essentially their largest export products.

Even if somehow a malfunction (like the recent unfortunate F-16 crash near Port Said) was later inspected and found out that an electrical surcharge or whatever the case might've been, activated that stupid kill switch and brought the plane down and ensuing scandal erupted, would the US ever take on such an industry-killing option just to be able to prevent whomever is operating the aircraft from either attacking Israel or whatever the reason might be? Absolutely not and Chogy was 100% correct about that.

Then some numbskull brought up another stupider counter by claiming they could send an intrusion virus to essentially cripple the computer system and bring the aircraft down, since it would never be able to fly without a properly functioning computer. That theory was even more silly and stupid beyond ultimate stupidity! lol

Thank God the former commander came out and put an end to that crazy stupidity. Hopefully it's all said and done, now! Good post ya Basha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Israel to ask Biden for okay to provide air defense laser to Saudi Arabia – report


Request said to be part of move toward regional cooperation against Iranian threats, with Israel part of an alliance that includes countries it has no official ties with




www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxfjjlH0dA1mU1N65PXYyHC4DPV_XJY1aJ







#News: Egypt is set to acquire 24 newly built Eurofighter Typhoons from Italy 😮 With this purchase the Egyptian Air Force will operate the most diverse fighter fleet in the world. Yup, THE most - with American F-16s, French Rafales & Mirages, Russian MiG-29s, and now Italian Typhoons!


----------



## The SC

New young chap.. interesting some how..







Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxfjjlH0dA1mU1N65PXYyHC4DPV_XJY1aJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #News: Egypt is set to acquire 24 newly built Eurofighter Typhoons from Italy 😮 With this purchase the Egyptian Air Force will operate the most diverse fighter fleet in the world. Yup, THE most - with American F-16s, French Rafales & Mirages, Russian MiG-29s, and now Italian Typhoons!


Where is that freaking Italian Prime Minister..it was few days for his decision..and now it is a month..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Need meteors with them, not happy til we get those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Need meteors with them, not happy til we get those


True we need them. Plus I hope an indigenous A2A missile project. Maybe with Tejas deal we will Astra missile ToT if we sign it. We must rely on us more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Where is that freaking Italian Prime Minister..it was few days for his decision..and now it is a month..



That's what I was saying when I brought up the reason for him not making that announcement like he was supposedly going to make thinking it's quite possible the Regeni situation was influencing his decision because millions of Italians are not happy with the result of that case and he might be looking at that as a detriment to his next election. This is very plausible for why he hasn't made an official comment on the situation.

Speaking of official, I wish we were able to get such confirmation from our own MoD, or Army Spokesman or some official announcement from the perspective supplier, in this case, Leonardo. Anyone can get on YT, Facebook or make a tweet like this one...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546926368268718080
Not to mention all these YouTube star wannabes making all sorts of videos as if they're experts bless them lol. If only we could get a much better form of official announcements, things would be so much better. 

I feel that with all this new generation, with all these outlets and the propensity to pursue Donald Trump's delusional creation of all media as the "enemy of the people" and being infamously dubbed by him as reporting nothing but "fake news" unless it was positive news about him, that childish scum, that many have taken that infamous concept to a whole other new level that leaves us poor souls whom are simply looking for the "real news" stranded in this brutal feeding frenzy of untrustworthy entrepreneurs looking for a piece of the limelight at any cost. It's such a shame. Times have really changed, I tell ya.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> New young chap.. interesting some how..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that freaking Italian Prime Minister..it was few days for his decision..and now it is a month..


There are demonstrations and protests these days, and Draghi is afraid of the opposition on the issue of Regeni awaiting the March elections
Even the Indonesian and Moroccan deal is also suspended. There are no deals these days or the coming days for anyone
There is a problem with the frame that is being built now as well


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> That's what I was saying when I brought up the reason for him not making that announcement like he was supposedly going to make thinking it's quite possible the Regeni situation was influencing his decision because millions of Italians are not happy with the result of that case and he might be looking at that as a detriment to his next election. This is very plausible for why he hasn't made an official comment on the situation.
> 
> Speaking of official, I wish we were able to get such confirmation from our own MoD, or Army Spokesman or some official announcement from the perspective supplier, in this case, Leonardo. Anyone can get on YT, Facebook or make a tweet like this one...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546926368268718080
> Not to mention all these YouTube star wannabes making all sorts of videos as if they're experts bless them lol. If only we could get a much better form of official announcements, things would be so much better.
> 
> I feel that with all this new generation, with all these outlets and the propensity to pursue Donald Trump's delusional creation of all media as the "enemy of the people" and being infamously dubbed by him as reporting nothing but "fake news" unless it was positive news about him, that childish scum, that many have taken that infamous concept to a whole other new level that leaves us poor souls whom are simply looking for the "real news" stranded in this brutal feeding frenzy of untrustworthy entrepreneurs looking for a piece of the limelight at any cost. It's such a shame. Times have really changed, I tell ya.


You have to admit that our local television is absloutely useless so we resort to youtube for any news relating to this country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I saw on wiki and other sites that we have chinese drones CH-4/5 but till now our MoD didn't showcased to the public. Any idea if we really have them?


----------



## Hydration

Anyway that new drone that was revealed is utterly identical to UAE drones. Is this some sort of mechanism the army incoperates to keep designing military hardware to stay on top? We all know that military companies are declining and are very bad and the ones that fail get sold either to the gulf or the private sector to hide the fact theyre failing. Any goverment is a bad salesman and an even worse investor. They know if they let the private sector take its freedom they would dominate in every single sector of the economy and defense industry and simply put they are highly educated and these are forced to travel abroad and here is one example the St-500\ST-100 are a million times better than the temsah family and perhaps the best in the world. The military cannot keep going on like this or we will never reach the targets at 2030. Once you see the military kicked out of the economy completely you will see this country as a powerhouse bigger than Europe. ICER is a company owned by a UAE buissness man headquartered in Egypt which produces almost identical drones to that of the UAE and i have a bad feeling about this. They have incoperated IMUT as part of the MoMP which gives control to the military about the future of the designs of the company. I have a very bad feeling about ICER and how they keep copying UAE drones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hydration said:


> Anyway that new drone that was revealed is utterly identical to UAE drones. Is this some sort of mechanism the army incoperates to keep designing military hardware to stay on top? We all know that military companies are declining and are very bad and the ones that fail get sold either to the gulf or the private sector to hide the fact theyre failing. Any goverment is a bad salesman and an even worse investor. They know if they let the private sector take its freedom they would dominate in every single sector of the economy and defense industry and simply put they are highly educated and these are forced to travel abroad and here is one example the St-500\ST-100 are a million times better than the temsah family and perhaps the best in the world. The military cannot keep going on like this or we will never reach the targets at 2030. Once you see the military kicked out of the economy completely you will see this country as a powerhouse bigger than Europe. ICER is a company owned by a UAE buissness man headquartered in Egypt which produces almost identical drones to that of the UAE and i have a bad feeling about this. They have incoperated IMUT as part of the MoMP which gives control to the military about the future of the designs of the company. I have a very bad feeling about ICER and how they keep copying UAE drones


Meh, I wouldn't call the temsah family bad at all, those things are beastly, the latest version of the temsah looks super menacing and capable ( up to modern standard) nothing wrong with having "economy class" vehicles to be used as stop-gaps til better quality equipment shows up.


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Meh, I wouldn't call the temsah family bad at all, those things are beastly, the latest version of the temsah looks super menacing and capable ( up to modern standard) nothing wrong with having "economy class" vehicles to be used as stop-gaps til better quality equipment shows up.


True 
I hate the fact that we are just speculating scenarios at this point
Is the military actually doing good for the defense industry? We dont know
Will the private sector be better? We dont know
What if we merge the two together? Thats whats happening 
We all know the military has some sort of a high setbar to accepting equipment but when there is one or two companies around will you say no to their products? Who is your alternative? No-one unless you make a new company with less expertise.
The only one who knows if the military is doing good or bad for Egypt is the presidency and i think we can trust the president.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hydration said:


> True
> I hate the fact that we are just speculating scenarios at this point
> Is the military actually doing good for the defense industry? We dont know
> Will the private sector be better? We dont know
> What if we merge the two together? Thats whats happening
> We all know the military has some sort of a high setbar to accepting equipment but when there is one or two companies around will you say no to their products? Who is your alternative? No-one unless you make a new company with less expertise.
> The only one who knows if the military is doing good or bad for Egypt is the presidency and i think we can trust the president.


I think it should be half and half. Have some companies emerge to prioritize quality and capability, and have the military have its own owned stuff to have something thats satisfactory enough to get the job done

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foinikas

I just wanted to show you this cool patch:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547139999425998848


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Philip the Arab

ST series was designed by South Africans which is why it’s better than the Temsah series.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

*Queen of fighters




*

The researcher and Egyptian expert in military aviation affairs, Mina Adel, said that the “Sukhoi-35” is the most important fighter in the Russian Air Force, explaining that the “Su-35” has unique capabilities during air engagement..

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *Queen of fighters
> 
> View attachment 861514
> *
> 
> The researcher and Egyptian expert in military aviation affairs, Mina Adel, said that the “Sukhoi-35” is the most important fighter in the Russian Air Force, explaining that the “Su-35” has unique capabilities during air engagement..
> 
> @Gomig-21


Where did he said that?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Where did he said that?


Adel stressed to "Russia Today" that the large capabilities of the "Su-35" put the Ukrainian fighters within their range of fire, which is what prompts them to flee.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxfjjlH0dA1mU1N65PXYyHC4DPV_XJY1aJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #News: Egypt is set to acquire 24 newly built Eurofighter Typhoons from Italy 😮 With this purchase the Egyptian Air Force will operate the most diverse fighter fleet in the world. Yup, THE most - with American F-16s, French Rafales & Mirages, Russian MiG-29s, and now Italian Typhoons!


Anyone remember talking about the UK selling egypt their 50 typhoons? I guess we can expect that to happen sometime in the future? Since it would be too good to not take. This is just me assuming but they should be upgraded to the tranche 4 model should it happen



Philip the Arab said:


> ST series was designed by South Africans which is why it’s better than the Temsah series.


Oh cmon I thought egys designed it dont do ke like this. I believe there were some egyptians that took part in designing it


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Anyone remember talking about the UK selling egypt their 50 typhoons? I guess we can expect that to happen sometime in the future? Since it would be too good to not take. This is just me assuming but they should be upgraded to the tranche 4 model should it happen


They are old EFT Tranche 1. So upgrading them to Tranch 3 or 4 will be expensive so logically buy new 24 EFT Tranch 3/4.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> There is the new Egyptian Rafale deal. Egypt will need 180 MICA NG missiles, along with another batch of 150 missiles for the first Rafale deal, France will sell Meteor missiles to Egypt, but in a long period of time and in quantities that are basically insufficient to meet the Egyptian needs, in addition to the very high price
> along with more missiles for other fighters.



In another post of yours (I had the quote but accidently deleted it and now I can't find it) but you mentioned that it doesn't take more than $150 million to build your own BVR missile and that we had the Russian missiles we could've easily worked something out with them just like India did when it bought 250 or so Su-30MKI with ToT, as a return imbursement for such a lucrative contract for the Russians, they provided some more ToT of which the Indians I believe developed the ASTRA missile etc. That being said, you mentioned that Egypt has bought essentially what amounts to 80 MiGs and Sukhois and the 46 Ka-52s and much more that it wouldn't have been too difficult to work something out with them for a ToT on the R-77-1 even and develop Egypt's own BVR missile.

You know I've been screaming about this for 20 years?! Screaming and so pissed off they couldn't get off their behinds and put something like that together and force the US to allow integration on the F-16s. Make it so that it's versatile for western and eastern aircraft which really isn't difficult considering what they've pulled off with the RISC2. Maybe even call it the Pharoah 1!! Make it so it's a 100km+ missile and with all the incredible radars they've built to date, it wouldn't be farfetched by any means for them to develop an AESA radar. Get that bad boy into the F-16s and be proactive about such vital systems. So glad to ready you're saying the same exact thing.

So, 150 meteors is your information on the quantity ordered by the EAF and agreed on by MBDA & Dassault? But they'll be supplied slowly as to not give the EAF instant dominance in the BVR field or is it a cost/financing issue? I'll just be happy to see 1 Rafale equipped with meteors and I'll be able to sleep well.

Now comes the EFT deal and what to make of that. Once Draghi finally decides to call Sisi and tell him it's a deal and the EAF contract 24 Typhoons, then we can really discuss the additional number of meteors they'll need for that batch and I honestly love the idea that not only did they add the Typhoon for the sake of minimizing the need for the F-15 and leveraging a hand on the US, but to increase the Eurotrash Delta/Canard contingent in the EAF because of Dassault's inability to supply additional Rafales fast enough because of all the additional contracts they've taken on, primarily the UAE's 80 units. So I thought that was brilliant by the EAF to pull that off which hopefully they will and add the EFTs to the Rafales for a total of 78 of those bad Laries. Once they officially announce a deal, we can further discuss what to do about possibly needing to replace the Brimstones, possibly with NG AASM HAMMERs. The IRIS-Ts short range off boresight missiles are fantastic, but perhaps they can also replace those with MICA NGs equivalent to keep the munitions as common as possible between the Rafales and Typhoons.



sami_1 said:


> Next to Egypt, it ordered 300 Scalp missiles to arm the Rafale, in addition to the previous 100 missiles



Much better than the 100 for the first 24. That's the same as Saudi Arabia and the UAE with the Storm Shadow, so that's a good thing. Let's hope that's a reality ISA.

Speaking of cruise missile, hopefully that quick snippet in that video that @Ghostkiller posted is either an indigenous anti-ship CM or better yet, a versatile cruise missile for land and ship targets so that the EAF finally has its own CM that is not limited to 300 km by ITAR regulations which all the SCALPs and possible BRAHMOS' as well as the Brazilian missile etc are. Having the ability to extend that limited distance would be a HUGE benefit and a must.



Hydration said:


> You have to admit that our local television is absloutely useless so we resort to youtube for any news relating to this country



Yes, you're right, for the most part. Occasionally there is a decent program that reveals new and great info like the one with Younis Hamed, former EAF chief. His interview shed a lot of light on several things, but I agree with you on the general premise.

BTW, hopefully my trip back to Egypt will coincide with EDEX. My brother said he would easily get us in if I made it down there in December when the exhibit it scheduled. I'll have to figure out the timing and try to make it work. Need to spend a week in spectacular Cairo with paternal family ISA, a week in phenomenal Alexandria with maternal family and another week between Marsa Matruh and the superb waters of Sharm or Ras Mohammad. Gonna be exhausted after those 3+ weeks! 



Hydration said:


> Anyway that new drone that was revealed is utterly identical to UAE drones. Is this some sort of mechanism the army incoperates to keep designing military hardware to stay on top? We all know that military companies are declining and are very bad and the ones that fail get sold either to the gulf or the private sector to hide the fact theyre failing. Any goverment is a bad salesman and an even worse investor. They know if they let the private sector take its freedom they would dominate in every single sector of the economy and defense industry and simply put they are highly educated and these are forced to travel abroad and here is one example the St-500\ST-100 are a million times better than the temsah family and perhaps the best in the world. The military cannot keep going on like this or we will never reach the targets at 2030. Once you see the military kicked out of the economy completely you will see this country as a powerhouse bigger than Europe. ICER is a company owned by a UAE buissness man headquartered in Egypt which produces almost identical drones to that of the UAE and i have a bad feeling about this. They have incoperated IMUT as part of the MoMP which gives control to the military about the future of the designs of the company. I have a very bad feeling about ICER and how they keep copying UAE drones



Love seeing the honesty and not the old worrying about speaking one's mind. Very refreshing to read.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I think it should be half and half. Have some companies emerge to prioritize quality and capability, and have the military have its own owned stuff to have something thats satisfactory enough to get the job done



And I highly doubt the military would give up full control of any form of R&D plus production capacity in the first place. They'll be sure to hold on to 51% or more without a doubt lol.



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547139999425998848



There's a lot going on between India and Egypt lately.



Philip the Arab said:


> ST series was designed by South Africans which is why it’s better than the Temsah series.



Wuuuuut?! I know you didn't mean it the way you wrote that!  BTW, I'm seeing a lot more similar tech to the Al Tariq in the way the missiles are mounted upside down on the pylons and then flip right-side up once fired. Seems like others are copying that very cool concept.



The SC said:


> *Queen of fighters
> 
> View attachment 861514
> *
> 
> The researcher and Egyptian expert in military aviation affairs, Mina Adel, said that the “Sukhoi-35” is the most important fighter in the Russian Air Force, explaining that the “Su-35” has unique capabilities during air engagement..
> 
> @Gomig-21



Love it! His first name is Mina? Seems like he discounted the Su-57 with 6 of them being delivered to the VVS and a couple already used in Ukraine. 

Hope those things start showing up soon. The US ain't never gonna offer anything good enough to replace this whole deal, and they certainly won't once the EAF starts accepting these, it's just the consequences that make the decision very uneasy.

Hey, perhaps the Indian UTAM AESA, if it turns out to be a smash hit -- and they do sign this big ToT deal with HAL -- could end up replacing the Zhuk-ME on the MiG-29M/M2s and who knows what other aircraft? That would be quite the thing. I was hoping to look into that UTAM radar a bit more once I had more time. I think either you or @sami_1 sam I am posted a detailed write-up about it? I'll have to go check his thread.

India has really outdone itself, between the Tejas, the ASTRA, the DRUV and many other indigenous projects and all the friendly get-togethers with their Su-30MKIs and navy etc., is a big indication of something huge coming up between the two counties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> They are old EFT Tranche 1. So upgrading them to Tranch 3 or 4 will be expensive so logically buy new 24 EFT Tranch 3/4.


Should at least consider it for a discounted price, sounds too good to let go, depends on how they make more deals with the UK besides purchasing those maintenance ships


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Should at least consider it for a discounted price, sounds too good to let go, depends on how they make more deals with the UK besides purchasing those maintenance ships


I think those EFT are one of the oldest aircrafts in their fleet among the first batch and plus they are used. I think that EAF doesn't like used aircrafts (maybe an exeception for F-4 because we just signed Camp David Accords).


Gomig-21 said:


> In another post of yours (I had the quote but accidently deleted it and now I can't find it) but you mentioned that it doesn't take more than $150 million to build your own BVR missile and that we had the Russian missiles we could've easily worked something out with them just like India did when it bought 250 or so Su-30MKI with ToT, as a return imbursement for such a lucrative contract for the Russians, they provided some more ToT of which the Indians I believe developed the ASTRA missile etc. That being said, you mentioned that Egypt has bought essentially what amounts to 80 MiGs and Sukhois and the 46 Ka-52s and much more that it wouldn't have been too difficult to work something out with them for a ToT on the R-77-1 even and develop Egypt's own BVR missile.


Look Turkey just developed successfully their BVR missile and they tested and plus it will enter service this year. @sami_1 I have a question, you have sources I trust you but I need source so I can argue with people with sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Gomig-21 
I meant South Africans have been making MRAPs for 30+ years since the Bush wars and are the inventors of it so I expect them to be much better at it than others.

They even sold a lot to American forces for use in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I meant South Africans have been making MRAPs for 30+ years since the Bush wars and are the inventors of it so I expect them to be much better at it than others.
> 
> They even sold a lot to American forces for use in Iraq and Afghanistan.



I know, bro. I was just bustin' 'em on ya.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Oh cmon I thought egys designed it dont do ke like this. I believe there were some egyptians that took part in designing it


There was egyptians designing they hQ'd themselves in south africa because there wasnt really hope from mubarak and reopned in Egypt 2016-2017
They used south african tech and had south african designers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

@Gomig-21 Completely agree on the BVR part remember that sparrow with an odd seeker? That remains a mystery. Have a nice vacation and make sure to visit the montzah while you are at Alex they are upgrading it and leaving a space if anyone wants to revisit the old montzah with ancient trees and the vibe of it. Make sure to capture us some angles of the hardware at EDEX would love to see it . You pretty much landed the locations with this vacation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> @Gomig-21 Completely agree on the BVR part remember that sparrow with an odd seeker? That remains a mystery. Have a nice vacation and make sure to visit the montzah while you are at Alex they are upgrading it and leaving a space if anyone wants to revisit the old montzah with ancient trees and the vibe of it. Make sure to capture us some angles of the hardware at EDEX would love to see it . You pretty much landed the locations with this vacation


I hope that this Sparrow has an active seeker radar to become a FOX-3 missile.


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> In another post of yours (I had the quote but accidently deleted it and now I can't find it) but you mentioned that it doesn't take more than $150 million to build your own BVR missile and that we had the Russian missiles we could've easily worked something out with them just like India did when it bought 250 or so Su-30MKI with ToT, as a return imbursement for such a lucrative contract for the Russians, they provided some more ToT of which the Indians I believe developed the ASTRA missile etc. That being said, you mentioned that Egypt has bought essentially what amounts to 80 MiGs and Sukhois and the 46 Ka-52s and much more that it wouldn't have been too difficult to work something out with them for a ToT on the R-77-1 even and develop Egypt's own BVR missile.
> 
> You know I've been screaming about this for 20 years?! Screaming and so pissed off they couldn't get off their behinds and put something like that together and force the US to allow integration on the F-16s. Make it so that it's versatile for western and eastern aircraft which really isn't difficult considering what they've pulled off with the RISC2. Maybe even call it the Pharoah 1!! Make it so it's a 100km+ missile and with all the incredible radars they've built to date, it wouldn't be farfetched by any means for them to develop an AESA radar. Get that bad boy into the F-16s and be proactive about such vital systems. So glad to ready you're saying the same exact thing.
> 
> So, 150 meteors is your information on the quantity ordered by the EAF and agreed on by MBDA & Dassault? But they'll be supplied slowly as to not give the EAF instant dominance in the BVR field or is it a cost/financing issue? I'll just be happy to see 1 Rafale equipped with meteors and I'll be able to sleep well.
> 
> Now comes the EFT deal and what to make of that. Once Draghi finally decides to call Sisi and tell him it's a deal and the EAF contract 24 Typhoons, then we can really discuss the additional number of meteors they'll need for that batch and I honestly love the idea that not only did they add the Typhoon for the sake of minimizing the need for the F-15 and leveraging a hand on the US, but to increase the Eurotrash Delta/Canard contingent in the EAF because of Dassault's inability to supply additional Rafales fast enough because of all the additional contracts they've taken on, primarily the UAE's 80 units. So I thought that was brilliant by the EAF to pull that off which hopefully they will and add the EFTs to the Rafales for a total of 78 of those bad Laries. Once they officially announce a deal, we can further discuss what to do about possibly needing to replace the Brimstones, possibly with NG AASM HAMMERs. The IRIS-Ts short range off boresight missiles are fantastic, but perhaps they can also replace those with MICA NGs equivalent to keep the munitions as common as possible between the Rafales and Typhoons.
> 
> 
> 
> Much better than the 100 for the first 24. That's the same as Saudi Arabia and the UAE with the Storm Shadow, so that's a good thing. Let's hope that's a reality ISA.
> 
> Speaking of cruise missile, hopefully that quick snippet in that video that @Ghostkiller posted is either an indigenous anti-ship CM or better yet, a versatile cruise missile for land and ship targets so that the EAF finally has its own CM that is not limited to 300 km by ITAR regulations which all the SCALPs and possible BRAHMOS' as well as the Brazilian missile etc are. Having the ability to extend that limited distance would be a HUGE benefit and a must.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're right, for the most part. Occasionally there is a decent program that reveals new and great info like the one with Younis Hamed, former EAF chief. His interview shed a lot of light on several things, but I agree with you on the general premise.
> 
> BTW, hopefully my trip back to Egypt will coincide with EDEX. My brother said he would easily get us in if I made it down there in December when the exhibit it scheduled. I'll have to figure out the timing and try to make it work. Need to spend a week in spectacular Cairo with paternal family ISA, a week in phenomenal Alexandria with maternal family and another week between Marsa Matruh and the superb waters of Sharm or Ras Mohammad. Gonna be exhausted after those 3+ weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> Love seeing the honesty and not the old worrying about speaking one's mind. Very refreshing to read.
> 
> 
> 
> And I highly doubt the military would give up full control of any form of R&D plus production capacity in the first place. They'll be sure to hold on to 51% or more without a doubt lol.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot going on between India and Egypt lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuuut?! I know you didn't mean it the way you wrote that!  BTW, I'm seeing a lot more similar tech to the Al Tariq in the way the missiles are mounted upside down on the pylons and then flip right-side up once fired. Seems like others are copying that very cool concept.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! His first name is Mina? Seems like he discounted the Su-57 with 6 of them being delivered to the VVS and a couple already used in Ukraine.
> 
> Hope those things start showing up soon. The US ain't never gonna offer anything good enough to replace this whole deal, and they certainly won't once the EAF starts accepting these, it's just the consequences that make the decision very uneasy.
> 
> Hey, perhaps the Indian UTAM AESA, if it turns out to be a smash hit -- and they do sign this big ToT deal with HAL -- could end up replacing the Zhuk-ME on the MiG-29M/M2s and who knows what other aircraft? That would be quite the thing. I was hoping to look into that UTAM radar a bit more once I had more time. I think either you or @sami_1 sam I am posted a detailed write-up about it? I'll have to go check his thread.
> 
> India has really outdone itself, between the Tejas, the ASTRA, the DRUV and many other indigenous projects and all the friendly get-togethers with their Su-30MKIs and navy etc., is a big indication of something huge coming up between the two counties.










The story of the Air Force's ordnance needs is very large
In 1988, Egypt assembled about 5,000 Sidewinder missiles for the benefit of Egypt's large fleet of fighters. At that time, Egypt was assembling the AIM-9M/P and AIM-7M missiles for the F-4 and F-16 fighters, where things were going in a certain way through American aid. Since the beginning of the nineties, America began to object to various types of American weapons, starting with the refusal to supply the PC-3 ORION aircraft to replace the TU-16 aircraft.
Passing by the American M-110 cannon or the Tanker plane, and since 2003 with Egypt's objection to the invasion of Iraq, America has been refusing to supply weapons to Egypt extensively
After the collapse of the Soviet Union, countries' interests in military industrialization diminished, with huge quantities of Soviet weapons in the market for those who pay the price.

But since the invasion of Iraq, egypt has found herself forced to take an interest in military industrialization
So, the military production factories were developed in complexes called the Military Factory 300, which was almost ready in 2012 in the development plan since 2007-2012, but what hindered the equipment was personal interests in the purchase of more than 100,000 pistols and tens of thousands of rifles and machine guns from abroad, and that could not be achieved. From personal favor

The military industry was effectively neglected from 2013 to 2020, as the focus was on buying political consent from Europe for any local manufacturing, which was reflected in the bad and miserable economic performance and dumping Egypt in the debts. 

In any case, Egypt's military demands cannot be met by importing.

The problem of missiles, BVR, is the problem of leadership, not politics, and lack of interest in industrialization, as a result of corruption.

We still need to modernize in huge quantities. You need BVR air-to-air missiles greatly for the fighters, up to at least 1,600 missiles. 100 MICA missiles and 300 R-77 missiles were purchased, and perhaps the Sukhoi deal includes 200 R-77M and 120 R-37M missiles.
That is, you still need large numbers, and they have not reached even 50% of your needs, and the Rafale has yet to be equipped with ammunition for the new deal, and it has not been contracted until the signing of a $2 billion deal that has not yet been implemented.
This is in contrast to the crossbars of the BVR missile that serves the air defense systems. The needs are great, so what were purchased from 23 IRIS-T batteries is less than the actual needs category

The same is true for the WVR missiles, as it still relies on the old AIM-9M missile, while the AIM-9X/II missile has been around for 20 years.
And your reliance on the R-73/74 missile with 300 missiles is not enough and is not even classified as the best

Producing ammunition in Egypt is not expensive The program to produce BVR and WVR missiles will not cost Egypt more than 300 million dollars
We gave a simple example of the anti-tank missile TOW 2A, which Egypt requested 5,000 missiles at a price of 690 million dollars. It is considered a variety of provocation and backwardness. The number is astronomical, and it is enough to develop a new missile instead of this, for the old, backward missile, according to modern standards, and to produce more than 10,000 new missiles, to clarify the matter simply

The HJ-11 missile costs between 11-25 thousand dollars The HJ-12 missile costs 60 thousand dollars The KORNET E missile costs 25-60 thousand dollars






The modern Chinese missile KD-21 or CM-502KG has a price of not more than 100,000 dollars and a range of 20 km, which China recently released on the Z-10 aircraft.

To establish a military industry requires a will
efficiency
Leadership and honest patriotism is a reality, not a slogan
proper planning
A private sector with freedom of production and development and a wide scope for export
Rather, the matter was under the control of the military with their usual efficiency, which is the reason for Egypt’s backwardness since 1952, successive military defeats, debts, and an economy that is begging to continue.

Russia, since the end of 2013, has been putting forward the joint development of weapons and new weapons, not old designs or production lines, because Egypt refused for fear of Western anger.


Regarding technology transfer, many countries accept only high prices, but the spread of new manufacturers makes flexibility available






South Africa has the Merlin missile project, the South Koreans, their entry into the field and the Indians, and even the presence of the Turks as offers themselves, puts pressure on China, Europe and America in the field of technology transfer and production licenses other than the spread of science and technology. At a price of 120 thousand dollars for the cannon, they received the German PZH2000 cannon from the ukrania





Any simply a forbidden and forbidden story. This is an absurd reason. Even for example, F-16 Source code can be obtained in some way. Countries do not realize that they got it because they use it at the time of the American ban on it and there is no point in announcing it, so you find America wanting to update the fleets of the F-16 Block 72 for a simple reason Extremely

It is the development of new, developed programs that allow greater control over American weapons, which is what countries like Egypt began to reject because it would place restrictions on use, and they found the trend to buy new fighters better than developing American fighters, which will become under stronger American control and restrictions on the size of munitions


Fake policies are used that no one wants to transfer technology, and there is no choice but to buy, listen, energy, and pay astronomical numbers for weapons until the deals are passed to spoil, which is against the national interest

A country like Egypt is facing a very huge problem now, which is that it has decided to buy its needs from Western weapons due to the lack of funding despite the army’s control of more than 50% of the Egyptian economy.
But the Rafale astronomical price is 150 million dollars without ammunition
Typhoon at a price of 150 million dollars makes Egypt buy small numbers with large loans

Egypt bought 24 Rafales at a price of 3,500 million euros, excluding ammunition, which exceeded one billion euros. It bought 30 Rafales at a price of 4 billion euros without ammunition.

Eurofighter typhoon is on display for 20 planes at a price of $3 billion

MiG-29 bought 52 planes for $2.2 billion in ammunition

So, Egypt went to buy the LCA plane, because the price of the plane, the training version, was $30 million


And the light fighter at a price of 40 million dollars, especially in small quantities, which Egypt requires from 70-120 planes

Egypt can afford to buy large numbers of LCA planes without great economic pressure on the Egyptian economy, while buying 120 Rafale planes will cost Egypt 18 billion dollars, and even 50 planes at 7500 million dollars, so Egypt’s purchase of LCA planes, J-10C or MIG-35 is inevitable While Western fighters are being bought in smaller numbers


There is a comparative advantage for the eastern fighters. Simply, Egypt can buy 250 KH-35 missiles, 250 KH-31 missiles, and 500 KH-38 missiles at very low prices, one or a third of the price of similar Western missiles, which are subject to restrictions in sales in quantity, numbers and price as well, so rely on eastern fighters Having a good amount of ammunition is a must

Moving away from the American and European fight for expensive weapons is national security, contrary to what some people imagine. Egypt has bought weapons at a top of 40 billion dollars since 2013-2021. What did Egypt get from transferring the tanks and manufacturing assembling 5 corvettes from France and Germany, while German shipyards were rescued from bankruptcy and France was rescued from The failure of the LHD ship deal and the acquisition of the lowest-performance submarines in the Western arsenal currently, TYPE-209 and the antique Harpoon missile
Even in the industrial cooperation, we find that Egypt obtained 1000 Hummer chassis and 1000 Sherpa chassis with specifications that are not the latest, which prevents until Egypt exported due to quantity restrictions and American and French production licenses, as you see, the matter is desirable. Patriotism and honest people whose primary concern is Egypt, the situation will change and the arguments with which they justify what they are doing now will disappear.

The Russian-Ukrainian war proved the effectiveness of the SU-35 fighters and many of the Russian systems, contrary to Western propaganda that covers even the failure of the weapons without the desire to have any real effect on hindering the Russians’ goals in the war or the levels of their control over the Ukrainian lands.

It is something that should be taken into consideration

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

120 rafales?


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> There was egyptians designing they hQ'd themselves in south africa because there wasnt really hope from mubarak and reopned in Egypt 2016-2017
> They used south african tech and had south african designers


The owner is an Egyptian who had that company in South Africa..then he moved back to Egypt along with his company, the designs and the production line for the ST series..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxd5qrna_-SXTebbGKNJO2afRTG-m8z-R-



Italian PM Mario Draghi will resign – government statement (TRT)



I think officially good bye the EFT deal hahahaha. @Gomig-21 maybe that's why Draghi didn't sign the deal.


----------



## The SC

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 861775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story of the Air Force's ordnance needs is very large
> In 1988, Egypt assembled about 5,000 Sidewinder missiles for the benefit of Egypt's large fleet of fighters. At that time, Egypt was assembling the AIM-9M/P and AIM-7M missiles for the F-4 and F-16 fighters, where things were going in a certain way through American aid. Since the beginning of the nineties, America began to object to various types of American weapons, starting with the refusal to supply the PC-3 ORION aircraft to replace the TU-16 aircraft.
> Passing by the American M-110 cannon or the Tanker plane, and since 2003 with Egypt's objection to the invasion of Iraq, America has been refusing to supply weapons to Egypt extensively
> After the collapse of the Soviet Union, countries' interests in military industrialization diminished, with huge quantities of Soviet weapons in the market for those who pay the price.
> 
> But since the invasion of Iraq, egypt has found herself forced to take an interest in military industrialization
> So, the military production factories were developed in complexes called the Military Factory 300, which was almost ready in 2012 in the development plan since 2007-2012, but what hindered the equipment was personal interests in the purchase of more than 100,000 pistols and tens of thousands of rifles and machine guns from abroad, and that could not be achieved. From personal favor
> 
> The military industry was effectively neglected from 2013 to 2020, as the focus was on buying political consent from Europe for any local manufacturing, which was reflected in the bad and miserable economic performance and dumping Egypt in the debts.
> 
> In any case, Egypt's military demands cannot be met by importing.
> 
> The problem of missiles, BVR, is the problem of leadership, not politics, and lack of interest in industrialization, as a result of corruption.
> 
> We still need to modernize in huge quantities. You need BVR air-to-air missiles greatly for the fighters, up to at least 1,600 missiles. 100 MICA missiles and 300 R-77 missiles were purchased, and perhaps the Sukhoi deal includes 200 R-77M and 120 R-37M missiles.
> That is, you still need large numbers, and they have not reached even 50% of your needs, and the Rafale has yet to be equipped with ammunition for the new deal, and it has not been contracted until the signing of a $2 billion deal that has not yet been implemented.
> This is in contrast to the crossbars of the BVR missile that serves the air defense systems. The needs are great, so what were purchased from 23 IRIS-T batteries is less than the actual needs category
> 
> The same is true for the WVR missiles, as it still relies on the old AIM-9M missile, while the AIM-9X/II missile has been around for 20 years.
> And your reliance on the R-73/74 missile with 300 missiles is not enough and is not even classified as the best
> 
> Producing ammunition in Egypt is not expensive The program to produce BVR and WVR missiles will not cost Egypt more than 300 million dollars
> We gave a simple example of the anti-tank missile TOW 2A, which Egypt requested 5,000 missiles at a price of 690 million dollars. It is considered a variety of provocation and backwardness. The number is astronomical, and it is enough to develop a new missile instead of this, for the old, backward missile, according to modern standards, and to produce more than 10,000 new missiles, to clarify the matter simply
> 
> The HJ-11 missile costs between 11-25 thousand dollars The HJ-12 missile costs 60 thousand dollars The KORNET E missile costs 25-60 thousand dollars
> 
> View attachment 861797
> 
> 
> The modern Chinese missile KD-21 or CM-502KG has a price of not more than 100,000 dollars and a range of 20 km, which China recently released on the Z-10 aircraft.
> 
> To establish a military industry requires a will
> efficiency
> Leadership and honest patriotism is a reality, not a slogan
> proper planning
> A private sector with freedom of production and development and a wide scope for export
> Rather, the matter was under the control of the military with their usual efficiency, which is the reason for Egypt’s backwardness since 1952, successive military defeats, debts, and an economy that is begging to continue.
> 
> Russia, since the end of 2013, has been putting forward the joint development of weapons and new weapons, not old designs or production lines, because Egypt refused for fear of Western anger.
> 
> 
> Regarding technology transfer, many countries accept only high prices, but the spread of new manufacturers makes flexibility available
> 
> View attachment 861808
> 
> 
> South Africa has the Merlin missile project, the South Koreans, their entry into the field and the Indians, and even the presence of the Turks as offers themselves, puts pressure on China, Europe and America in the field of technology transfer and production licenses other than the spread of science and technology. At a price of 120 thousand dollars for the cannon, they received the German PZH2000 cannon from the ukrania
> View attachment 861802
> 
> 
> Any simply a forbidden and forbidden story. This is an absurd reason. Even for example, F-16 Source code can be obtained in some way. Countries do not realize that they got it because they use it at the time of the American ban on it and there is no point in announcing it, so you find America wanting to update the fleets of the F-16 Block 72 for a simple reason Extremely
> 
> It is the development of new, developed programs that allow greater control over American weapons, which is what countries like Egypt began to reject because it would place restrictions on use, and they found the trend to buy new fighters better than developing American fighters, which will become under stronger American control and restrictions on the size of munitions
> 
> 
> Fake policies are used that no one wants to transfer technology, and there is no choice but to buy, listen, energy, and pay astronomical numbers for weapons until the deals are passed to spoil, which is against the national interest
> 
> A country like Egypt is facing a very huge problem now, which is that it has decided to buy its needs from Western weapons due to the lack of funding despite the army’s control of more than 50% of the Egyptian economy.
> But the Rafale astronomical price is 150 million dollars without ammunition
> Typhoon at a price of 150 million dollars makes Egypt buy small numbers with large loans
> 
> Egypt bought 24 Rafales at a price of 3,500 million euros, excluding ammunition, which exceeded one billion euros. It bought 30 Rafales at a price of 4 billion euros without ammunition.
> 
> Eurofighter typhoon is on display for 20 planes at a price of $3 billion
> 
> MiG-29 bought 52 planes for $2.2 billion in ammunition
> 
> So, Egypt went to buy the LCA plane, because the price of the plane, the training version, was $30 million
> 
> 
> And the light fighter at a price of 40 million dollars, especially in small quantities, which Egypt requires from 70-120 planes
> 
> Egypt can afford to buy large numbers of LCA planes without great economic pressure on the Egyptian economy, while buying 120 Rafale planes will cost Egypt 18 billion dollars, and even 50 planes at 7500 million dollars, so Egypt’s purchase of LCA planes, J-10C or MIG-35 is inevitable While Western fighters are being bought in smaller numbers
> 
> 
> There is a comparative advantage for the eastern fighters. Simply, Egypt can buy 250 KH-35 missiles, 250 KH-31 missiles, and 500 KH-38 missiles at very low prices, one or a third of the price of similar Western missiles, which are subject to restrictions in sales in quantity, numbers and price as well, so rely on eastern fighters Having a good amount of ammunition is a must
> 
> Moving away from the American and European fight for expensive weapons is national security, contrary to what some people imagine. Egypt has bought weapons at a top of 40 billion dollars since 2013-2021. What did Egypt get from transferring the tanks and manufacturing assembling 5 corvettes from France and Germany, while German shipyards were rescued from bankruptcy and France was rescued from The failure of the LHD ship deal and the acquisition of the lowest-performance submarines in the Western arsenal currently, TYPE-209 and the antique Harpoon missile
> Even in the industrial cooperation, we find that Egypt obtained 1000 Hummer chassis and 1000 Sherpa chassis with specifications that are not the latest, which prevents until Egypt exported due to quantity restrictions and American and French production licenses, as you see, the matter is desirable. Patriotism and honest people whose primary concern is Egypt, the situation will change and the arguments with which they justify what they are doing now will disappear.
> 
> The Russian-Ukrainian war proved the effectiveness of the SU-35 fighters and many of the Russian systems, contrary to Western propaganda that covers even the failure of the weapons without the desire to have any real effect on hindering the Russians’ goals in the war or the levels of their control over the Ukrainian lands.
> 
> It is something that should be taken into consideration


----------



## The SC




----------



## sami_1

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> 120 rafales?









We gave examples of the high cost of the deal for 120 Rafale planes, Egypt. The maximum demand for the Rafale will not exceed the total of 100 planes, even including an additional 20 Rafale-M planes. It is true that Egypt would prefer to focus on preparing fewer models to reduce the cost of technical support, but any model exceeding 40 planes becomes The cost of technical support is low and the possibility of establishing MRO locally is economical

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88




----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Anyone remember talking about the UK selling egypt their 50 typhoons? I guess we can expect that to happen sometime in the future? Since it would be too good to not take. This is just me assuming but they should be upgraded to the tranche 4 model should it happen



And they only had half their airframe life spans used up, so they would've been a good purchase had the EAF been interested enough to make an offer that worked. But then again, I'm apprehensive about this quadruple conglomerate that makes up this fighter jet and how it works. If you purchase the jet from either one of the 4 nations involved, then you deal strictly with them and their percentage of partnership in the conglomerate and I believe the UK has the largest percentage of all, with Germany coming in 2nd and Italy a close 3rd. How is the UK as far as selling weapons to Egypt?

If somehow the EAF could incorporate this aircraft with the Rafales to make them as one, that would be most incredibly effective in increasing the numbers of the Eurotrash canards. This thing is a beast.







Ghostkiller said:


> I think officially good bye the EFT deal hahahaha. @Gomig-21 maybe that's why Draghi didn't sign the deal.



Pentsa danteek la bruta facca stugatza pansatore spaghetti!


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> And they only had half their airframe life spans used up, so they would've been a good purchase had the EAF been interested enough to make an offer that worked. But then again, I'm apprehensive about this quadruple conglomerate that makes up this fighter jet and how it works. If you purchase the jet from either one of the 4 nations involved, then you deal strictly with them and their percentage of partnership in the conglomerate and I believe the UK has the largest percentage of all, with Germany coming in 2nd and Italy a close 3rd. How is the UK as far as selling weapons to Egypt?
> 
> If somehow the EAF could incorporate this aircraft with the Rafales to make them as one, that would be most incredibly effective in increasing the numbers of the Eurotrash canards. This thing is a beast.
> 
> View attachment 861919
> 
> 
> 
> Pentsa danteek la bruta facca stugatza pansatore spaghetti!


Those old EFTs don't have an AESA radar and can't take the Meteor..they are like the F-16s Blk 15 or 30.. no good..

There are news that the Italian President refused the Italian prime minister's resignation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Those old EFTs don't have an AESA radar and can't take the Meteor..they are like the F-16s Blk 15 or 30.. no good..



Didn't all 50+ tranch-1s undergo the Centurion upgrade in 2015 or something like that? If I'm not mistaken. they were upgraded in that program to deploy Paveways from GBU-12 on up to 15, Brimstones, ASRAAM and the Meteor. Plus they did have the original Captor radar (not the Captor-E) which was a very decent radar. I think the way they're presently constituted makes them easily upgradable to tranche 2 at the least for not too much which would be somewhat equivalent to the first batch of 30 or so Saudi Typhoons which would be excellent. And they were also upgraded to fire the AIM-9X & AIM-120. Of course the Captor-E AESA would be better, but it's not the end-all be-all IMO and they would be a great addition to the EAF on top of the new batch of 24 of the latest to increase their numbers.



The SC said:


> There are news that the Italian President refused the Italian prime minister's resignation..



La faccia di culo putana sfigato rincoglionito cagacazzo bastardo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Didn't all 50+ tranch-1s undergo the Centurion upgrade in 2015 or something like that? If I'm not mistaken. they were upgraded in that program to deploy Paveways from GBU-12 on up to 15, Brimstones, ASRAAM and the Meteor. Plus they did have the original Captor radar (not the Captor-E) which was a very decent radar. I think the way they're presently constituted makes them easily upgradable to tranche 2 at the least for not too much which would be somewhat equivalent to the first batch of 30 or so Saudi Typhoons which would be excellent. And they were also upgraded to fire the AIM-9X & AIM-120. Of course the Captor-E AESA would be better, but it's not the end-all be-all IMO and they would be a great addition to the EAF on top of the new batch of 24 of the latest to increase their numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> La faccia di culo putana sfigato rincoglionito cagacazzo bastardo!








https://www.aerotime.aero/articles/28842-raf-typhoons-retire-airframe-life

https://www.aerotime.aero/articles/29315-greece-considers-raf-eurofighter-typhoons

https://www.airforce-technology.com...t-upgraded-tranche-1-eurofighter-fighter-jet/

The final Tranche 1 standard, known as Block 5.
https://www.protext.cz/zprava.php?id=8163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

So does the 777 regularly train with the GIGN? Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> So does the 777 regularly train with the GIGN? Can anyone confirm that?


According to Mahmoud Gamal or someone like him, the equipments of 777 were exactly the same as the GIGN so I think yes we regularly do some trainings with them. When I was in France, the GIGN has a big reputation there.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> According to Mahmoud Gamal or someone like him, the equipments of 777 were exactly the same as the GIGN so I think yes we regularly do some trainings with them. When I was in France, the GIGN has a big reputation there.


Ofcourse it does its the GIGN


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Ofcourse it does its the GIGN


I will try to find you the tweet.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I will try to find you the tweet.


No need i can take your word for it i noticed the equipment similarity


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515082290526883842

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515103159009652739
@Hydration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Officially, Israel has the permission to travel the saudi airspace and KSA has now the Tiran and Sanafir islands and the ones who gonna protect are fucking USA. There is a high % in the upcoming months or years we will see a fully normalization between Israel and KSA. Tani A7a.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Officially, Israel has the permission to travel the saudi airspace and KSA has now the Tiran and Sanafir islands and the ones who gonna protect are fucking USA. There is a high % in the upcoming months or years we will see a fully normalization between Israel and KSA. Tani A7a.


The US will just guarantee that KSA won't close the strait in the face of Usrael.. but in war all these agreements go to the sea as we all know..


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> The US will just guarantee that KSA won't close the strait in the face of Usrael.. but in war all these agreements go to the sea as we all know..


Camp david is already a joke since sisi took power


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The US will just guarantee that KSA won't close the strait in the face of Usrael.. but in war all these agreements go to the sea as we all know..


That isn't the problem. The problem is the US will secure Tiran strait and not the Arabs.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> That isn't the problem. The problem is the US will secure Tiran strait and not the Arabs.


no no it will just make sure the treaty isnt broken
No forigen forces will be there or this deal might as well be useless if the US will keep troops there


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> no no it will just make sure the treaty isnt broken
> No forigen forces will be there or this deal might as well be useless if the US will keep troops there


Let's see in the upcoming weeks what would be the situation of Tiran Strait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> no no it will just make sure the treaty isnt broken
> No forigen forces will be there or this deal might as well be useless if the US will keep troops there


Biden: Peacekeeping forces in Tiran and Sanafir will leave their positions


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Biden: Peacekeeping forces in Tiran and Sanafir will leave their positions


So the US troops will take their place logically.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> So the US troops will take their place logically.


Nope.. they will be fully Saudi.. they are not linked to the Camp David accord anymore.. the US instead of Usrael (who has no diplomatic relationships with Saudi Arabia) will negotiate with KSA, in case it closes the strait..

Why Tiran and Sanafir?

10% of global trade will pass through the NEOM_Project through the King Salman Bridge, which will connect Egypt to Saudi Arabia, passing through the islands of Tiran and Sanafir..

The first bridge to connect the two continents
The cost of the project is 4 billion riyals
The duration of the project is 7 years
The trade exchange will be $200 billion

President Biden welcomed Saudi Arabia's arrangements for the exit of the Multinational Force and Observers (MFO) from Tiran Island, including the exit of U.S. forces there as part of the force's mission, while maintaining and continuing all existing commitments and procedures in that area. This area of the Red Sea will be developed for tourism and economic purposes, thus contributing to the peace, prosperity and security of the region.


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Nope.. they will be fully Saudi.. they are not linked to the Camp David accord anymore.. the US instead of Usrael (who has no diplomatic relationships with Saudi Arabia) will negotiate with KSA, in case it closes the strait..


You have sources?


----------



## The SC

Press release from the German Embassy in Cairo: President Sisi will be a guest in Berlin on July 17-18.

Urgent call to the world champion in deals, our beloved Sisi, we want a few Hessen frigates, and the purchase of 500 Leopard tanks with ToT..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Press release from the German Embassy in Cairo: President Sisi will be a guest in Berlin on July 17-18.
> 
> Urgent call to the world champion in deals, our beloved Sisi, we want a the Hessin frigate, and the purchase of 500 Leopard tanks with ToT..


Source?


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Press release from the German Embassy in Cairo: President Sisi will be a guest in Berlin on July 17-18.
> 
> Urgent call to the world champion in deals, our beloved Sisi, we want a the Hessin frigate, and the purchase of 500 Leopard tanks with ToT..


Is this the fruit of donating 1 battery irist to ukraine to save shultz from critcizm. Well that is amazing


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Source?


Do a bit of search on google..
Don't be lazy..lol



Hydration said:


> Is this the fruit of donating 1 battery irist to ukraine to save shultz from critcizm. Well that is amazing


The first part is news..

The second part is a joke..


----------



## Ghostkiller

I am just stupid. I thought that Egypt will buy 500 Leopard with ToT and Hessin frigate. I already know about his travel to Germany.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I am just stupid. I thought that Egypt will buy 500 Leopard with ToT and Hessin frigate. I already know about his travel to Germany.


You're not stupid.. that was a wish list..lol


----------



## sami_1

Regarding the issue of the Tiran and Sanafir islands historically before the emergence of the Saudi-Egyptian state, the problem is not with the traitor who sold them and neglecting them, but rather with those who justify betrayal and treachery
Biden succeeded in humiliating everyone, so he pulled the leaders of countries that think they are big to kneel under their feet and offer the obligations of loyalty and obedience, whether normalization or military cooperation, revealing the military secrets of the Arab countries, selling Israeli weapons and Israel's strategic control of the region in exchange for the support of the rulers who obey this American desire slowly because it will betray them like hostility or When their role ends, will things settle? Of course not. What is planned and implemented is very easy to demolish because it is against peoples. What is done with treason will come a day when it will be removed.
advice
So do not donate treason to your country and religion for the sake of a ruler who will be removed even if he is in control of things

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Hydration

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 862392
> 
> 
> Regarding the issue of the Tiran and Sanafir islands historically before the emergence of the Saudi-Egyptian state, the problem is not with the traitor who sold them and neglecting them, but rather with those who justify betrayal and treachery
> Biden succeeded in humiliating everyone, so he pulled the leaders of countries that think they are big to kneel under their feet and offer the obligations of loyalty and obedience, whether normalization or military cooperation, revealing the military secrets of the Arab countries, selling Israeli weapons and Israel's strategic control of the region in exchange for the support of the rulers who obey this American desire slowly because it will betray them like hostility or When their role ends, will things settle? Of course not. What is planned and implemented is very easy to demolish because it is against peoples. What is done with treason will come a day when it will be removed.
> advice
> So do not donate treason to your country and religion for the sake of a ruler who will be removed even if he is in control of things
> 
> View attachment 862393



مغادرة القوات الدولية لجزيرتي تيران وصنافير
من الخمسينات، في قرار جمهوري رقمه ٢٧ صدر سنة ١٩٩٠، بيحدد نقاط الأساس للحدود البحرية جمهورية مصر العربية.. القرار ده هو اللي بيحط الإطار الواضح لحدود مصر البحرية، كل اللي عملته الدولة في ٢٠١٦ إنها نفذت القرار اللي مفيش فيه نقاط أساس لا على جزيرة تيران ولا على جزيرة صنافير القرار بتوقيع الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسني مبارك، واتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية يوم ١٨ يناير ١٩٩٠ وتم إيداعه في الأمم المتحدة يوم ٢ مايو ١٩٩٠.. وفي ٢٠١٠ السعودية عملت نفس الإجراء بمرسوم ملكي لنقاط أساس حدودها البحرية وكان عندهم نقطة أساس في تيران ونقطة أساس في صنافير.. من ٢٠١٠ لـ٢٠١٦ في ١١ جلسة مشتركة بين البلدين اتعملوا لبحث موضوع الحدود، والدولة المصرية فحصت الأرشيف السري للخارجية وللمخابرات وللدفاع، وانتهت لتوقيع اتفاق ترسيم الحدود البحرية في ٨ أبريل ٢٠١٦.. يعني لا الرئيس السيسي ولا مؤسسات الدولة صحيوا الصبح قالوا نفتح موضوع الجزيرتين، دي مباحثات شغالة من وقت ما كان اللواء عبد الفتاح السيسي لسه رئيس المخابرات الحربية.. الصورة الثانيه القرار ٢٧ لسنة ١٩٩٠ وفي بداية القرار في إشارة لقانون البحار اللي مصر وافقت عليه في ١٩٨٣.. القرار هو أهم سبب من أسباب الهجوم على الدولة المصرية مع كل ترسيم للحدود طول السنين اللي فاتت، لإن في دولة مش عاجبها القانون، ولو مصر رسّمت بيه في البحر الأحمر، هترّسم بيه في البحر المتوسط بعد كده.. وده اللي حصل.. الجزيرتين اليوم وبعد تصريح بايدن، تحللوا من قيود اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، ومش هتبقى عليهم قوات دولية.. الصورة الثالثة صورة من الأطلس العربي المقرر سنة ١٩٦٧ بدار المساحة العسكرية تيران وصنافير بلون الأراضي السعودية
مصر عمرها ما تفرط في شبر من ارضها
This will only allow us to start searching for our treasures in the red sea and btw the BS of israeli arabic nato has failed bidens visit completely fell off including begging for oil
We arent a country who takes lands by force and we want to search for our treasures in the Red sea



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbVJJnfnbcoLhOviZ_cACEQ/community?lb=Ugkx0sx_3xzbiRMlg7OWM-oJGQr_QMmBLjpC

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

If theres one thing i know about you Sami is that you are a diehard fan of mubarak and sometimes claimed the military was organizing coup inorder for you to take defence of him. Well guess what sisi only completed what mubarak was planning to do. Mubarak was either too afraid or waited too long Sisi is neither of those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Evidence of the Egyptian Tiran and Sanafir
First - Maps: 1- The map of Bottinger, which is kept by the Egyptian authorities, proves that the islands of Tiran and Sanafir are Egyptian, and that the Gulf of Aqaba belongs to Sinai since the second century AD. 2- Historical maps from the Berlin Library, dating back to different times, revealing that the two islands are located within the Egyptian borders. 3- A map of Sinai during the campaign of Napoleon Bonaparte, in 1798, proving that the two islands were located within the Egyptian borders. 4- American Stanford University maps for the period from 1801-1906, proving that the islands of Tiran and Sanafir are within the borders of the Egyptian state. 5- The map of Egypt drawn by Radefeld, Carl Christian fant, 1788-1874, we find the name of the island of Tiran, and its subordination to Egyptian sovereignty. 6- A map showing the borders of the state of Egypt, during the period from 1872-1915, and at this time a large part of Hejaz was still under Egyptian sovereignty. 7- The map of the British Admiralty for the year 1952. 8- The map adopted by the United Nations on November 16, 1973. 9- The map of Egypt in the sixth grade of primary school by geography curriculum, showing the presence of the islands of Sanafir and Tiran within the Egyptian islands in the Gulf of Aqaba. Second - Documents: 10- Those areas were subject from 1840 until 1892 to Egyptian sovereignty during the reign of Muhammad Ali Pasha. 11- The Constantinople agreement to divide the borders in 1882, the two islands were considered Egyptian. 12- A treaty of 1906 during the reign of Sultan Abdul Hamid II considered the islands of Tiran and Sanafir to be Egyptian, while the kingdom was established in 1932. Where did their ownership of it come from?! 13- Resolution of the Hague Conference in 1930. 14- The 1949 Convention and the articles relating to the straits, which recognized the Egyptianness of the two islands. 15- A notification from the Egyptian government to the American ambassador on January 28, 1950 regarding the passage in front of the Tiran Islands and that Egypt does not intend to interfere in the so-called peaceful navigation. 16- There is a text of the letter addressed from Egypt to both the United States and Britain, in which it acknowledges the two islands' affiliation with Egypt in 1951. 17- The ruling of the International Court of Justice of 1951 related to the fishing issue between Norway and Britain. 18- The text of the minutes of the United Nations session held on February 15, 1954, confirms the Egyptianness of the islands of Tiran and Sanafir. 19- A speech by former President Abdel Nasser that the straits of Tiran are Egyptian territorial waters, and the rights of Egyptian sovereignty were applied to them. 14-20 records with the United Nations dating back to 1956, showing that Egypt exercised full sovereignty over the two islands. 21- The 1958 Geneva Convention in its seventh article. 22- The terms of an agreement concluded between Saudi Arabia and Jordan in 1965. 23- A postage stamp issued in 1967 by the United Arab Republic, including the presence of the two islands within the Egyptian borders. 25- Text of the speech of Egypt's permanent representative to the United Nations on May 27, 1967. May 22-26, 1967 Egypt officially announces the closure of the Strait of Tiran to Israeli maritime navigation. 27- The Camp David Treaty of 1978 placed the two islands within the civil area “C.” Saudi Arabia did not object at the time to the text of the treaty that put the two islands under Egyptian sovereignty. 28- The Egyptian Gazette, on March 21, 1982, during the era of ousted President Hosni Mubarak, and it included two articles; First: A permanent police station shall be established on Tiran Island, affiliated to Saint Catherine's Department of South Sinai Governorate, called Tiran Island Police Point, and its jurisdiction includes the islands of Tiran and Sanafir. 29- The decision of the Egyptian Ministry of Environment to list the two islands as natural reserves in 1983 in the South Sinai Governorate. 30- Texts of exchanged letters between the Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs and its Saudi counterpart regarding the two islands during 1988 and 1989 proving the two islands' subordination to Egypt. 31- The official report of the United Nations after the international arbitration between Egypt and Israel talks about the shape of the Egyptian borders and that Tiran and Sanafir are Egyptian, starting from page 15. 32- Republican Resolution No. 27 of 1990 stipulated setting the Egyptian base points for measuring the territorial sea and the exclusive economic zone of the Arab Republic of Egypt. On the Egyptian islands. Third - Studies: 33- The text of the book “The History of Sinai, Ancient and Modern” by Noam Bey Choucair, issued in 1916, states that the two islands are Egyptian, and the book was printed ten years before the emergence of the kingdom. 34- A study by Dr. Omar Zaki Ghobashi “The Legal Status of the Gulf of Aqaba and the Straits of Tiran” Egyptian Journal of International Law No. 13 of 1957 from 137 to 147. 35- A study on the issue of the Gulf of Aqaba and the Straits of Tiran 28 Prepared by the Egyptian Association for Political Economy and Legislation by Drs: Mohamed Hafez Ghanem, Dr. Boutros Boutros Ghali and Dr. Aisha Ratib in 1967. 36- A study by Dr. Hassan Al-Rawi “The Legal Status of the Gulf of Aqaba and the Straits of Tiran,” Baghdad in 1968, p. 53. 37- Doctoral thesis by Dr. Abdullah Shaker Al-Tai entitled “The General Theory of Straits”, which was presented in 1974 Cairo University pg. 57, 58 and 344. 38- International Politics Journal, Issue 54, p. 84 in 1978. 39- A study by researcher Dr. Nabil Ahmed Helmy in 1979 entitled (international borders and normalization of Egyptian-Israeli relations). 40- International Policy Journal, Issue 75 of 1979, July, p. 566, related to the legal status of the Straits of Tiran. 41- A book by Dr. Muhammad Talaat Al-Ghunaimi and its publisher, Mansha’at Al-Maaref in Alexandria, pages 877 and 889.


دليل على مصرية تيران وصنافير



: أولاً – الخرائط: 1- خريطة بوتنجر التي تحتفظ بها السلطات المصرية تثبت أن جزيرتي تيران وصنافير مصريتان، وأن خليج العقبة ينتمي لسيناء منذ القرن الثاني الميلادي. 2- خرائط تاريخية من مكتبة برلين، تعود لأزمنة مختلفة، تكشف عن وقوع الجزيرتين داخل الحدود المصرية. 3- خريطة سيناء أثناء حملة نابليون بونابرت، عام 1798، تثبت وقوع الجزيرتين داخل الحدود المصرية. 4- خرائط جامعة ستانفورد الأميركية للفترة من سنة ١٨٠١- ١٩٠٦، تُثبت أن جزيرتي تيران وصنافير تقع ضمن حدود الدولة المصرية. 5- خريطة مصر التي رسمها، Radefeld, Carl Christian fant،1788-1874، نجد فيها اسم جزيرة تيران، وتبعيتها للسيادة المصرية. 6- خريطة توضح حدود دولة مصر، خلال الفترة من 1872-1915، وفي هذا الوقت كان جزء كبير من الحجاز لا يزال تحت السيادة المصرية. 7- خريطة الأدميرالية البريطانية لعام 1952. 8- الخريطة التى اعتمدتها الأمم المتحدة فى 16 نوفمبر 1973. 9- خريطة مصر بالصف السادس الابتدائي بمنهج الجغرافيا، توضح وجود جزيرتي صنافير وتيران ضمن الجزر المصرية في خليج العقبة. ثانيًا – وثائق: 10- كانت تلك المناطق خاضعة من عام 1840 حتى 1892 للسيادة المصرية في عهد محمد علي باشا. 11- اتفاقية القسطنطينية لتقسيم الحدود عام 1882، اعتبرت الجزيرتين مصريتين. 12- معاهدة عام 1906 في عهد السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني اعتبرت جزيرتا تيران وصنافير مصريتين، بينما المملكة تأسست عام 1932 فمن أين جاءت ملكيتهما لها؟!. 13- قرار مؤتمر لاهاي عام 1930. 14- اتفاقية 1949 والبنود المتعلقة بالمضايق، والتي أقرت بمصرية الجزيرتين. 15- إخطار من الحكومة المصرية للسفير الأميركي في 28 يناير1950 والمتعلق بالمرور أمام جزر تيران وأن مصر لا تنوي التدخل في ما يسمى بالملاحة السلمية. 16- هناك نص الخطاب الموجه من مصر إلى كل من الولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا تقر فيه بتبعية الجزيرتين لمصر عام 1951. 17- حكم محكمة العدل الدولية لعام 1951 والمتعلق بقضية الصيد بين النرويج وبريطانيا. 18- نص محضر جلسة الأمم المتحدة المنعقدة في 15 فبراير عام 1954، يؤكد مصرية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير. 19- خطاب للرئيس الأسبق عبد الناصر أن مضايق تيران مياه إقليمية مصرية، وتم تطبيق حقوق السيادة المصرية عليها. 14- 20 مضبطة لدى الأمم المتحدة تعود إلى عام 1956، توضح أن مصر مارست سيادتها التامة على الجزيرتين. 21- اتفاقية جنيف 1958 في مادتها السابعة. 22- بنود اتفاقية تمت بين السعودية والأردن عام 1965. 23- طابع بريد صدر عام 1967 أبام الجمهورية العربية المتحدة يتضمن وجود الجزيرتين ضمن الحدود المصرية. 25- نص خطاب مندوب مصر الدائم لدى الأمم المتحدة فى 27 مايو 1967. 22- 26 مايو 1967مصر تعلن رسميًا إغلاق مضيق تيران في وجه الملاحة البحرية الإسرائيلية. 27- معاهدة كامب ديفيد عام 1978، وضعت الجزيرتين ضمن المنطقة “ج” المدنية، ولم تعترض وقتها السعودية على نص المعاهدة التي تضع الجزيرتين تحت السيادة المصرية. 28- جريدة الوقائع المصرية في ٢١ مارس عام ١٩٨٢، في عهد الرئيس المخلوع حسني مبارك، وتضمن مادتين؛ أولاهما: تنشأ نقطة شرطة مستديمة بجزيرة تيران تتبع قسم سانت كاترين لمحافظة جنوب سيناء تسمى نقطة شرطة جزيرة تيران ويشمل اختصاصها جزيرتي تيران وصنافير. 29- قرار وزارة البيئة المصرية بإدراج الجزيرتين كمحميتين طبيعيتين عام 1983 بمحافظة جنوب سيناء. 30- نصوص الخطابات المتبادلة بين وزارة الخارجية المصرية ونظيرتها السعودية بشأن الجزيرتين خلال عامى 1988، 1989 تثبت تبعية الجزيرتين لمصر. 31- التقرير الرسمي للأمم المتحدة بعد التحكيم الدولي بين مصر وإسرائيل يتحدث عن شكل الحدود المصرية وأن تيران وصنافير مصريتان بدءًا من الصفحه 15. 32- القرار الجمهورى رقم 27 لسنة 1990 نص على تحديد نقاط الأساس المصرية لقياس البحر الإقليمى والمنطقة الاقتصادية الخالصة لجمهورية مصر العربية أكد على مصرية الجزيرتين. ثالثًا - دراسات: 33- نص كتاب "تاريخ سينا القديم والحديث " لنعوم بك شقير الصادر ١٩١٦ أن الجزيرتين مصريتان، والكتاب مطبوع قبل ظهور المملكة بعشر سنوات. 34- دراسة للدكتور عمر زكي غباشي "الوضع القانوني لخليج العقبة ومضايق تيران" المجلة المصرية للقانون الدولي العدد 13 لعام 1957 من صفحة 137 حتى صفحة 147. 35- دراسة حول قضية خليج العقبة ومضيق تيران 28 إعداد الجمعية المصرية للاقتصاد السياسي والتشريع للدكاترة: محمد حافظ غانم ودكتور بطرس بطرس غالي ودكتورة عائشة راتب عام 1967. 36- دراسة للدكتور حسن الراوي "الوضع القانوني لخليج العقبة ومضايق تيران" بغداد عام 1968 صفحة 53. 37- رسالة دكتوراه للدكتور عبد الله شاكر الطائي بعنوان "النظرية العامة للمضايق" والتي قدمت عام 1974 بجامعة القاهرة صفحة57 و58 و 344. 38- مجلة السياسة الدولية العدد 54 صفحة 84 عام 1978. 39- دراسة للباحث الدكتور نبيل أحمد حلمي عام 1979 بعنوان (الحدود الدولية وتطبيع العلاقات المصرية الإسرائيلية). 40- مجلة السياسة الدولية العدد 75 لعام 1979 شهر يوليو صفحة 566 والمتعلقة بالمركز القانوني لمضايق تيران. 41- كتاب للدكتور محمد طلعت الغنيمي وناشره منشأة المعارف بالإسكندرية صفحة 877
و 889.

شر فى : الأحد 17 أبريل 2016 - 8:30 م | آخر تحديث : الأحد 17 أبريل 2016 - 11:11 م



*بعد إعلان الحكومة المصرية أنها وقعت اتفاقا بترسيم الحدود البحرية مع المملكة العربية السعودية الشقيقة، يقضى بتبعية جزيرتى تيران وصنافير الاستراتيجيتين والواقعتين فى مدخل خليج العقبة إلى المملكة، وتأكيد المسئولين المصريين على أن أحقية السعودية فى هاتين الجزيرتين حقيقة راسخة لا سبيل للشك فيها، ما يبعد عنهم تهمة التفريط فى أرض مصرية مات رجال مصريون دفاعا عنها، قررت عدم الانسياق وراء الأحاديث العاطفية، والبحث فى هذه القضية من خلال المراجع المعتبرة التى تناولتها، وكانت محصلة هذا البحث توصلى إلى 9 أسباب أقول إنها تؤكد أحقية مصر فى جزيرتى تيران وصنافير، وتدعونا لعدم التفريط فيهما إلا بعد الدخول فى معركة شرسة فى ساحات القضاء الدولى، نذود فيها بكل ما أوتينا من قوة عن أرض لا يغفل القاصى والدانى أهميتها للأمن القومى المصرى.*

وفيما يلى الأسباب التسعة:

1ــ لا توجد أى وثيقة تثبت ملكية السعودية لجزيرتى تيران وصنافير، لا قبل سنة 1950 ولا بعدها.

2ــ لم يثبت على الإطلاق ممارسة السعودية لأى من أعمال السيادة على الجزيرتين قبل أو منذ إعلان المملكة سنة 1932م حتى تاريخه.

3 ــ لا يوجد أى نص مكتوب وموقع بين مصر والسعودية يثبت أن المملكة قد تنازلت ــ أو سمحت ــ لمصر بموجب ملكيتها للجزيرتين بالوجود العسكرى عليهما سنة 1950م بعد استيلاء إسرائيل على ميناء أم رشراش (إيلات) سنة 1949م. وكما هو معلوم بالضرورة فإن القانون الدولى لا يعترف إلا بالنصوص المكتوبة والموقعة من الطرفين فى مثل هذه الحالات.

4ــ بعد أن دفعت مصر بقوات لتأمين الجزيرتين، لضبط حركة الملاحة فى مضيق تيران باعتباره مياها إقليمية مصرية لا تنطبق عليها قواعد المياه الدولية، أرسلت لبريطانيا والولايات المتحدة خطابا تخطرهما فيه بأن وجودها العسكرى على الجزيرتين قد تم بالاتفاق مع السعودية، وأن سبب الدفع بالقوات يرجع «لمجرد تعزيز حق مصر، وكذلك (أى حق محتمل) للمملكة السعودية فيما يتعلق بالجزيرتين، اللتين تحدد مركزهما الجغرافى على بعد 3 أميال بحرية على الأقل من الشاطئ المصرى فى سيناء، و4 أميال تقريبا فى الجانب المواجه للسعودية، وقد تم قطع خط الرجعة على أى محاولة للاعتداء على حقوق مصر». (لاحظ الحديث الصريح عن «حقوق مصر»، والحديث عن «أى حق محتمل للسعودية»).

5ــ ليس صحيحا الادعاء بأن الدولة المصرية تعاملت تاريخيا مع جزيرتى تيران وصنافير من منطلق أنهما سعوديتان، بل على العكس من ذلك تماما هناك ما يثبت تمسك الدولة المصرية بأن الجزيرتين مصريتان فى كبرى المحافل الدولية. والدليل على ذلك أن مندوب مصر الدائم لدى الأمم المتحدة قد أكد أمام مجلس الأمن الدولى فى 15 فبراير 1954م أن مصر تفرض سيادتها على جزيرتى تيران وصنافير منذ عام 1906م، حيث استخدمتهما فى الحرب العالمية الثانية كجزء من نظام مصر الدفاعى، وأن التحصينات فى هاتين الجزيرتين قد استخدمت لحماية سفن الحلفاء من هجمات الغواصات المعادية. كما جاء فى قوله أيضا إن «الجزر تحت الإدارة المصرية منذ عام 1906، وأن الاتفاق الذى تم مع السعودية قد أكد أن هاتين الجزيرتين جزء من إقليم مصر».

6ــ تأكيد مندوب مصر الدائم لدى الأمم المتحدة سنة 1954م على أن مصر تفرض سيادتها على جزيرتى تيران وصنافير منذ عام 1906م هو أمر ثابت تعززه كل الخرائط المصرية الصادرة منذ هذا التاريخ، ولدى أنا شخصيا خريطة رسمية لسيناء والحدود الشرقية المصرية صادرة سنة 1914م تؤكد هذه الحقيقة.

7ــ لم يبد مندوب السعودية أى اعتراض على تأكيد مندوب مصر على أن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير مصريتان، وأن الاتفاق بين البلدين تم بالاتفاق على أن الجزيرتين مصريتان، إلا بعد مرور أكثر من ثلاث سنوات، حيث قال فى مذكرة أرسلها للسكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة فى 12 أبريل 1957م «إن هاتين الجزيرتين سعوديتان، وأن المضايق التى تفصل بينهما وكذلك المياه حول الجزيرتين تعتبر من المياه الإقليمية السعودية»، من دون إثبات ما يدل على صدق إدعائه.

8ــ إن اقتراب الجزيرتين من الساحل المصرى منه إلى الساحل السعودى يجعلهما تحت السيادة المصرية ــ خاصة تيران ــ وهو رأى يؤيده الدكتور عمر زكى غباشى الفقيه فى القانون الدولى، والذى تعرض لقضية السيادة على هاتين الجزيرتين، فى بحث عنوانه «الوضع القانونى لخليج العقبة ومضايق تيران»، منشور فى المجلة المصرية للقانون الدولى، سنة 1957م.

9ــ إن ما ذكره الفريق عبدالمنعم خليل، أحد أبرز القادة العسكريين المصريين، وقائد قوات شرم الشيخ خلال حرب يونيو 1967م فى كتابه «حروب مصر المعاصرة فى مذكرات قائد ميدانى» فى الصفحتين 81 و82 من أن القيادة العامة المصرية قد طلبت من السلطات السعودية إنقاذ الرجال المكلفين بمهمة تأمين جزيرة تيران ــ والذين تعذر إخلاؤهم بعد انسحاب القوات المصرية من سيناء ــ قبل وصول الإسرائيليين إليهم، وهو ما لم تقم به المملكة، ما أدى إلى وقوع الرجال فى الأسر، يجعلنى أوقن وأنا مرتاح الضمير أن هاتين الجزيرتين أرضا مصرية دافع عنها أبناء المصريين، فمنهم من قضى نحبه شهيدا، ومنهم من وقع فى الأسر، وأنهم وهم يدافعون عن هذه الأرض كان قد وقر فى قلوبهم وعقيدتهم أنهم يدافعون عن أرض مصرية، يرفرف عليها العلم المصرى. فأى تنازل عن هذه الأرض معناه ــ بأخف وألطف العبارات ــ أننا ندير ظهرنا لتضحيات الرجال!






9 reasons confirming Egypt's right to Tiran and Sanafir

Share on: Sunday, April 17, 2016 - 8:30 pm | Last update: Sunday, April 17, 2016 - 11:11 PM
After the Egyptian government announced that it had signed an agreement demarcating the maritime borders with the sisterly Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, according to which the strategic islands of Tiran and Sanafir, which are located at the entrance to the Gulf of Aqaba to the Kingdom, belong to the Kingdom, and the Egyptian officials affirmed that Saudi Arabia’s right to these two islands is a well-established and unquestionable fact, which distances them from The accusation of neglecting an Egyptian land, Egyptian men died in defense of it. I decided not to be drawn into emotional conversations, and to research this issue through the reliable references that I dealt with, and the outcome of this research came to 9 reasons that I say confirm Egypt’s right to the islands of Tiran and Sanafir, and invite us not to neglect In both of them, only after entering into a fierce battle in the arenas of the international judiciary, in which we defend with all our might a land that is not neglected far and near and its importance to the Egyptian national security.

Here are the nine reasons:

1- There is no document proving Saudi ownership of the islands of Tiran and Sanafir, neither before nor after 1950.

2- It has not been proven at all that Saudi Arabia exercised any of the acts of sovereignty over the two islands before or since the declaration of the Kingdom in 1932 AD to date.

3- There is no written text signed between Egypt and Saudi Arabia that proves that the Kingdom has ceded - or allowed - Egypt, under its ownership of the two islands, to have a military presence on them in 1950 AD after Israel seized the port of Umm Rarash (Eilat) in 1949 AD. As is necessarily known, international law only recognizes written texts signed by the two parties in such cases.

4- After Egypt sent troops to secure the two islands, to control the movement of navigation in the Strait of Tiran, as it is Egyptian territorial waters that do not apply to international waters rules, it sent Britain and the United States a letter informing them that its military presence on the two islands was done in agreement with Saudi Arabia, and that the reason for pushing the forces was due to “ Just to reinforce the right of Egypt, as well as (any possible right) of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia with respect to the two islands, whose geographical position is determined at least 3 nautical miles from the Egyptian coast in the Sinai, and approximately 4 miles on the side facing Saudi Arabia, the line of return has been cut on any attempt to attack the rights of Egypt. (Note the explicit talk about “Egypt’s rights” and the talk about “any potential right for Saudi Arabia”).

5- It is not true to claim that the Egyptian state has historically dealt with the islands of Tiran and Sanafir on the grounds that they are Saudi. On the contrary, there is evidence of the Egyptian state's adherence to the fact that the two islands are Egyptian in major international forums. The evidence for this is that Egypt’s permanent representative to the United Nations confirmed before the UN Security Council on February 15, 1954 AD that Egypt had imposed its sovereignty over the islands of Tiran and Sanafir since 1906 AD, when it used them in World War II as part of Egypt’s defense system, and that the fortifications on these two islands had It was used to protect Allied ships from enemy submarine attacks. He also stated that “the islands have been under the Egyptian administration since 1906, and that the agreement concluded with Saudi Arabia confirmed that these two islands are part of the territory of Egypt.”




6- The affirmation of Egypt’s permanent representative to the United Nations in 1954 AD that Egypt has imposed its sovereignty over the islands of Tiran and Sanafir since 1906 AD is a constant and reinforced by all Egyptian maps issued since this date, and I personally have an official map of Sinai and the Egyptian eastern borders issued in 1914 AD confirming this fact.

7- The representative of Saudi Arabia did not express any objection to the assertion by the representative of Egypt that the islands of Tiran and Sanafir are Egyptian, and that the agreement between the two countries was made by agreement that the two islands are Egyptian, except after more than three years had passed. “These two islands are Saudi, and the straits separating them, as well as the waters around the two islands, are considered to be Saudi territorial waters,” without substantiating the veracity of his claim.

8- The proximity of the two islands from the Egyptian coast to the Saudi coast makes them under Egyptian sovereignty - especially Tiran - an opinion supported by Dr. Omar Zaki Ghobashi al-Faqih in international law, who presented the issue of sovereignty over these two islands, in a paper entitled “The Legal Status of the Gulf of Aqaba and the Straits of Tiran.” , published in the Egyptian Journal of International Law, 1957 AD.

9- What Lieutenant-General Abdel Moneim Khalil, one of the most prominent Egyptian military commanders and the commander of Sharm el-Sheikh forces during the June 1967 war, mentioned in his book “Egypt’s Contemporary Wars in the Memoirs of a Field Commander” on pages 81 and 82 that the Egyptian General Command had asked the Saudi authorities to rescue the assigned men With the task of securing the island of Tiran - and those who could not be evacuated after the withdrawal of the Egyptian forces from the Sinai - before the Israelis reached them, which the Kingdom did not do, which led to the capture of the men, makes me confident and with a clear conscience that these two islands are Egyptian land defended by the sons of the Egyptians, Some of them died as a martyr, and some of them fell into captivity, and while they were defending this land, it was firmly established in their hearts and belief that they were defending an Egyptian land, over which the Egyptian flag was flying. Any concession on this land means - in the lightest and most gentle of terms - that we turn our backs on the sacrifices of men!






صاحب وثائق "مصرية" تيران وصنافير: أوراق الحكومة بعضها "مفبرك".. وخرائط العالم تنصف مصر (حوار)​


5 أدلة تثبت تبعية جزيرتيّ صنافير وتيران للأراضي المصرية..

(1) ترسيم الحدود عام 1906


في عام 1906 قامت الدولة العثمانية برسم حدود مصر الشرقية، وبعد خلافات كبيرة تم التوصل لـ”اتفاقية 1906″ المبرمة بين مصر والدولة العثمانية في تسوية الحدود الشرقية لمصر والتي تعتمد حتى اليوم كحدود رسمية بين مصر وفلسطين، وطبقا لهذه الاتفاقية تم اعتبار كل من جزر تيران وصنافير جزءا من السيادة المصرية، وكذلك قرية أم الرشراش وبناء عليه أيضا تم فصل العقبة والساحل الآسيوي على طول خليج العقبة عن السيادة المصرية، أما حكام شبه الجزيرة العربية “إمارة جبل شمر” لم يروا أن لهم أي حق في هذا الصراع، وأن حدودهم تنتهي عند ما أقرته الدولة العثمانية لمحمد علي باشا عام 1840.


(2) اتفاقية كامب ديفيد


وقع الجانبان المصري والإسرائيلي عقب حرب أكتوبر عام 1973 ، معاهدة كامب ديفيد عام 1978، ووفقا للمعاهدة خضعت الجزيرتان لسيطرة قوات دولية متعددة الجنسيات، وتم وضع قوة مراقبة للتأكد من امتثال مصر وإسرائيل للأحكام الأمنية الواردة في اتفاقية السلام والمتعلقة بفتح خليج تيران.


وضعت الجزيرتان ضمن المنطقة “ج” المدنية، التي لا يحق لمصر تواجد عسكري فيها مطلقًا، لكن ذلك لا ينفي أنها تمارس سيادتها على هاتين الجزيرتين، وبالتالي الدولة السعودية التي قامت في 1926، لم تعترض على نص المعاهدة الذي تضع الجزيرتين تحت السيادة المصرية.


(3) اعتراف وزارة البيئة المصرية


وزارة البيئة المصرية ذكرت على موقعها الإلكتروني، أن جزيرتي “تيران وصنافير” من الجزر المصرية التابعة للمحميات الطبيعية بمحافظة جنوب سيناء.


وكتب الموقع الإلكتروني لوزارة البيئة، أن جزيرة “تيران” تبعد نحو 6 كم من ساحل سيناء الشرقى وهى من الجزر والشعاب المرجانية العائمة وتتكون من صخور القاعدة الجرانيتية القديمة وتختفي تحت أغطية صخور رسوبية وتنحصر مصادر الماء في الجزيرة من مياه الأمطار والسيول الشتوية التي تتجمع في الحفر الصخرية التي كونتها مياه الأمطار والسيول الشتوية بإذابتها للصخور.




وأوضح الموقع الإلكتروني أن جزيرة “صنافير” توجد غرب جزيرة تيران، وعلى بعد نحو 2.5 كم منها يوجد خليج جنوبي مفتوح يصلح كملجأ للسفن عند الطوارئ.

تحت عنوان “مصر ترفض تفكيك أجهزة المراقبة على ساحل تيران وماهر يتهم إسرائيل بالتهرب من السلام” كتبت صحيفة “الشرق الأوسط” السعودية في مايو 2003.


وأكدت الصحيفة، أنها علمت أن السلطات المصرية رفضت الاستجابة لطلب رسمي تقدمت به إسرائيل للاطلاع على حقيقة الأجهزة التي وضعتها مصر بشكل مفاجئ مؤخرا على ساحل خليج تيران في شرم الشيخ؛ لمراقبة الحركة الملاحية في المنطقة.


وقالت مصادر دبلوماسية مصرية مسؤولة لـ”الشرق الأوسط”، إن الطلب الإسرائيلي الذي تم تقديمه ويتضمن اقتراحا بالسماح لوفد إسرائيلي بزيارة المنطقة قد تم تجاهله، وهو ما اعتبرته إسرائيل موقفا سلبيا يتطلب تدخل الولايات المتحدة، باعتبارها الراعي الوحيد لاتفاقية السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية الموقعة عام 1979، وأضافت أن القاهرة أحاطت واشنطن عبر القنوات الدبلوماسية علما بطبيعة الإجراءات التي اتخذتها لتعزيز القدرات المصرية على متابعة حركة الملاحة ومرور السفن في مضيق تيران.


وذكرت الجريدة السعودية، المادة الخامسة في معاهدة السلام المصرية الإسرائيلية ان الطرفين المصري والإسرائيلي يعتبران “أن مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة من الممرات الدولية المفتوحة لكافة الدول من دون عوائق أو إيقاف لحرية الملاحة أو العبور الجوى، كما يحترم الطرفان حق كل منهما في الملاحة والعبور الجوى من والى أراضيه عبر مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة”.




وكالعادة لم تعترض الدولة السعودية، على نسب الجرز للسيادة المصرية في 

صحيفة يملكها سعوديون.



(5) المناهج التعليمية


جزيرتا صنافير وتيران توجدان ضمن الجزر المصرية في خليج العقبة، وتدرس خلال منهج الجغرافيا بمادة الدراسات الاجتماعية للصف السادس الابتدائي.






5 evidence proving the affiliation of the islands of Sanafir and Tiran to Egyptian territory.


(1) Demarcation of the frontier in 1906



In 1906, the Ottoman Empire drew the eastern borders of Egypt, and after major disputes, the “1906 Agreement” concluded between Egypt and the Ottoman Empire in settling the eastern borders of Egypt, which is adopted until today as the official borders between Egypt and Palestine, and according to this agreement, each of the Tiran Islands was considered Sanafir is part of the Egyptian sovereignty, as is the village of Umm al-Rasrash. Accordingly, Aqaba and the Asian coast along the Gulf of Aqaba were separated from Egyptian sovereignty. As for the rulers of the Arabian Peninsula, “the Emirate of Jabal Shammar,” they did not see that they had any right in this conflict, and that their borders ended at What the Ottoman Empire approved for Muhammad Ali Pasha in 1840.



(2) Camp David Accords



After the October War of 1973, the Egyptian and Israeli sides signed the Camp David Treaty of 1978. According to the treaty, the two islands were under the control of international multinational forces, and a monitoring force was set up to ensure that Egypt and Israel complied with the security provisions contained in the peace agreement related to the opening of the Gulf of Tiran.



The two islands were placed within the civilian Area C, in which Egypt has no military presence at all, but this does not negate the fact that it exercises its sovereignty over these two islands, and consequently the Saudi state, which was established in 1926, did not object to the text of the treaty that places the two islands under Egyptian sovereignty.



(3) Recognition by the Egyptian Ministry of Environment



The Egyptian Ministry of Environment stated on its website that the islands of “Tiran and Sanafir” are among the Egyptian islands affiliated with nature reserves in South Sinai Governorate.



The website of the Ministry of Environment wrote that Tiran Island is located about 6 km from the eastern coast of Sinai, and it is one of the floating islands and coral reefs. The rocks formed by rain and winter torrential waters by dissolving the rocks.





The website indicated that Sanafir Island is located west of Tiran Island, and about 2.5 km away from it there is an open southern bay that serves as a shelter for ships in case of emergency.


Under the headline “Egypt refuses to dismantle the monitoring devices on the coast of Tiran and Maher accuses Israel of evading peace,” the Saudi newspaper “Al-Sharq al-Awsat” wrote in May 2003.



The newspaper confirmed that it had learned that the Egyptian authorities had refused to respond to an official request made by Israel to see the truth about the devices that Egypt had recently installed suddenly on the coast of the Gulf of Tiran in Sharm El Sheikh; To monitor the navigational movement in the area.



Responsible Egyptian diplomatic sources told Asharq Al-Awsat that the Israeli request that was submitted and includes a proposal to allow an Israeli delegation to visit the region has been ignored, which Israel considered a negative position that requires the intervention of the United States, as the only sponsor of the Egyptian-Israeli peace agreement signed in 1979. She added that Cairo informed Washington, through diplomatic channels, of the nature of the measures it had taken to enhance the Egyptian capabilities to follow up the movement of navigation and the passage of ships in the Strait of Tiran.



The Saudi Gazette stated, Article 5 of the Egyptian-Israeli Peace Treaty that the Egyptian and Israeli parties consider “the Strait of Tiran and the Gulf of Aqaba to be international corridors open to all countries without obstacles or stopping the freedom of navigation or air transit, and the two parties also respect each other’s right to navigation and air transit from and to its lands through the Straits of Tiran and the Gulf of Aqaba.





And, as usual, the Saudi state did not object to the islands’ attributing to Egyptian sovereignty in the region


Saudi-owned newspaper.




(5) educational curricula



The islands of Sanafir and Tiran are located within the Egyptian islands in the Gulf of Aqaba, and are taught through the geography curriculum in the social studies subject for the sixth grade of primary school.






تيران وصنافير: المحكمة الإدارية العليا في مصر تحكم ببطلان اتفاقية تقضي بتبعية الجزيرتين للسعودية​
*قضت محكمة مصرية، في حكم نهائي، ببطلان اتفاقية بين مصر والسعودية تقضي بتبعية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير الاستراتيجيتين في البحر الأحمر للمملكة.*
ويؤكد حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا "استمرار السيادة المصرية" على الجزيرتين الواقعتين بمدخل خليج العقبة بالبحر الأحمر.
ونشرت السلطات المصرية قوات الأمن حول المحكمة وسط حال استنفار. ومنعت دخول الصحفيين المحكمة.
وكانت مصر والسعودية قد وقعتا العام الماضي الاتفاقية التي تتضمن إعادة ترسيم الحدود البحرية بين البلدين.
وتقول الحكومة المصرية إن المباحثات بشأن الاتفاقية أظهر تبعية الجزيرتين للسعودية، ما أثار احتجاجات واسعة في مصر.

وتصر السعودية على أن لديها وثائق تثبت ملكيتها للجزيرتين.
وقال القاضي الذي رأس جلسة المحكمة الإدارية العليا الاثنين، في حكمه إن "سيادة مصر على جزيرتي تيران وصنافير مقطوع بها".
وعقب جلسة النطق بالحكم التي بثها التلفزيون المصري على الهواء، ردد المحامون والحاضرون في قاعة المحكمة هتفات من بينها "مصرية مصرية" في إشارة إلى الجزيرتين.
ولم يصدر رد فعل فوري من جانب السعودية بشأن الحكم.
غير أن أنور ماجد عشقي، عضو مجلس الشورى السعودي السابق، علق على الحكم قائلا إن السعودية قدمت إلى الجانب المصري المستندات الكافية لإثبات سعودية الجزيرتين.
وأضاف لبي بي سي أن السعودية "قد تلجأ إلى الأمم المتحدة والتحكيم الدولي."
وأشار عشقي إلى أن التوتر في العلاقات بين البلدين "ناشيء عن خلافات بشأن قضايا إقليمية، وليس في الأساس بسبب التنازع على السيادة على الجزيرتين."
https://www.bbc.com/arabic/middleeast-38635158
Tiran and Sanafir: Egypt's Supreme Administrative Court nullifies the agreement that the two islands belong to Saudi Arabia


An Egyptian court ruled, in a final ruling, that an agreement between Egypt and Saudi Arabia was invalidated, according to which the strategic islands of Tiran and Sanafir in the Red Sea belong to the Kingdom.

The ruling of the Supreme Administrative Court affirms "the continuation of Egyptian sovereignty" over the two islands located at the entrance to the Gulf of Aqaba in the Red Sea.

And the Egyptian authorities deployed security forces around the court in a state of alert. Journalists were prevented from entering the court.

Last year, Egypt and Saudi Arabia signed an agreement that includes redrawing the maritime borders between the two countries.

The Egyptian government says that the discussions on the agreement showed the dependence of the two islands on Saudi Arabia, which sparked widespread protests in Egypt.


Saudi Arabia insists it has documents proving its ownership of the islands.

The judge who presided over the Supreme Administrative Court session on Monday said in his ruling that "Egypt's sovereignty over the islands of Tiran and Sanafir is cut off."

After the sentencing session, which was broadcast live on Egyptian television, the lawyers and those present in the courtroom chanted slogans, including "Egyptian Egyptian", in reference to the two islands.

There was no immediate reaction from Saudi Arabia about the ruling.

However, Anwar Majid Eshki, a former member of the Saudi Shura Council, commented on the ruling, saying that Saudi Arabia had submitted to the Egyptian side sufficient documents to prove the Saudiness of the two islands.

He told the BBC that Saudi Arabia "may resort to the United Nations and international arbitration."

Eshki pointed out that the tension in the relations between the two countries "is caused by differences on regional issues, and not primarily because of the dispute over sovereignty over the two islands."









لماذا الجزر مصرية؟






■ الاتفاق مع السعودية باطل، لأنه يخالف نص المادة (151) من الدستور كما يخالف كل الوثائق التى تثبت أن الجزيرتين جزء من مصر وخاضعتان لسيادتها. فقد صدر قرار سنة 1983 بإنشاء محمية طبيعية فى الجزيرتين وقرار وزير الداخلية لسنة 1982 بإنشاء نقطة شرطة فى جزيرة تيران.






■ المرسوم الملكى فى 1951 والقرار الجمهورى بتاريخ 1958 وقرار رئيس الجمهورية لسنة 1983، بأن الجزر مصرية، ووجود الجيش المصرى فى الجزيرتين فى عامى 1956 و1967 وأن اتفاقية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل نصت على أن تضمن مصر حرية الملاحة فى مضيق تيران، وعلى ضفتيه أراض مصرية، وقرار وزير الزراعة 1982 بحظر صيد الطيور والحيوانات فى منطقة جزيرة تيران، وإنشاء سجل مدنى لجزيرة تيران. وقرار رئيس الجمهورية سنة 1990 بالموافقة على مشروع المجموعة الأوروبية لتمويل مشروع محمية رأس محمد وجزيرتى تيران وصنافير.






■ كتب جورج أوغست فالين فى 1850 كتاباً يثبت أن تيران وصنافير مصريتان، وكتاب وزارة المالية المصرية عام 1945 وتضمن خريطة تيران كجزء من الأراضى المصرية وتحدد موقعها من حيث خط الطول والعرض. وأطلس ابتدائى فى المدارس المصرية طبع بمصلحة المساحة سنة 1922 و1937 وتضمن الجزيرتين باعتبارهما جزءا من مصر.






■ الأطلس التاريخى للمملكة العربية السعودية إعداد وتنفيذ دار الملك عبدالعزيز التى كان يرأسها الأمير سلمان بن عبدالعزيز طبعة سنة 1421 هجرية- 2000 ميلادية ولم يتضمن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير ضمن الجزر التابعة للمملكة العربية السعودية والتى أورد الأطلس حصراً لها.






■ كتاب نعوم بك شقير عام 1916 والخريطة المرفقة به والتى أثبتت مصرية تيران وصنافير.






■ أطلس جامعة كمبريدج سنة 1940 وتضمنت صفحة (32) أن جزيرة تيران تتبع مصر.






■ كما طبقت على الجزيرتين اللائحة الجمركية الصادرة فى 2 إبريل سنة 1884.






■ ولم تتضمن الاتفاقية 1906 لترسيم الحدود مع فلسطين أى نص يترتب عليه خروج جزيرتى تيران وصنافير من الحدود المصرية، كما أن الجزيرتين تقعان عند مدخل خليج العقبة بعيداً عن المنطقة التى ورد الاتفاق بشأنها.






■ أمر العمليات رقم 138 الصادر من وزارة الحربية والبحرية المصرية بتاريخ 1950/1/19 إلى السفينة مطروح خاص بتوصيل قوة عسكرية إلى جزيرة تيران وإنشاء محطة إشارات بحرية بالجزيرة وهو ما يثبت وجود القوات المصرية على جزيرتى تيران وصنافير.






■ خرائط القطر المصرى لسنة 1937 قد بنيت على أن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير الواقعتين عند مدخل خليج العقبة ضمن الأراضى المصرية.






■ كتاب وزارة المالية سنة 1945 باسم مسح لمصر- سجل بأسماء الأماكن المصرية- اسم تيران فى صفحة 46.






■ وصدر قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة عام 1956 متضمناً مطالبة إسرائيل بالانسحاب، وانسحبت إسرائيل فى بداية عام 1957 من الأراضى المصرية التى احتلتها، ومعلوم أن عدوان 1956 وقع على الأراضى المصرية دون غيرها من الدول العربية.






■ جزيرتا تيران وصنافير تقعان ضمن المنطقة (ج) فى اتفاقية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل.






■ ومن واجبات مصر فى اتفاقية السلام أن تكفل سلامة وحسن نظام المرور فى المضيق، وأن الأرض التى تقع على جانبيه سواء فى سيناء أو فى جزيرة تيران هى أرض مصرية خاضعة لسيادة مصر.






■ أطلس مصر بوزارة الدفاع عام 2007 خريطة سيناء وتضمن أن جزيرتى تيران وصنافير ضمن حدود الدولة المصرية.






حكمت المحكمة بملكية مصر للجزيرتين لأن هناك عشرات من الإثباتات الواضحة بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن الجزيرتين مصريتان وأن آلاف المصريين زاروا الجزيرتين ومئات الجنود حاربوا دفاعاً عنهما. الجزيرتان لم يزرهما سعودى واحد فى أى زمان ولا علاقة لهما بالسعودية من قريب أو بعيد. المشكلة أن مصر فى حالة تردٍ وضعف اقتصادى وتضخم سكانى والسعودية تريد أن تكسب أرضاً من مصر بدون أى مبرر.






الجزر مصرية وستبقى مصرية لأن العدل والحق والتاريخ والجغرافيا يقولون ذلك..

Why are the islands Egyptian?

■ The agreement with Saudi Arabia is invalid, because it violates the text of Article (151) of the Constitution, as well as all documents that prove that the two islands are part of Egypt and are under its sovereignty. A decision was issued in 1983 to establish a nature reserve on the two islands, and a decision by the Minister of Interior for the year 1982 to establish a police station on Tiran Island.

■ The royal decree of 1951, the republican decree of 1958 and the decree of the President of the Republic of 1983 that the islands are Egyptian, the presence of the Egyptian army on the two islands in 1956 and 1967, and that the peace agreement between Egypt and Israel stipulated that Egypt guarantees freedom of navigation in the Strait of Tiran, and on its banks is Egyptian land. And the decision of the Minister of Agriculture 1982 prohibiting hunting birds and animals in the Tiran Island region, and establishing a civil registry for Tiran Island. And the decision of the President of the Republic in 1990 approving the project of the European Community to finance the Ras Mohammed reserve project and the islands of Tiran and Sanafir.

■ George August Fallen wrote in 1850 a book proving that Tiran and Sanafir are Egyptian, and the book of the Egyptian Ministry of Finance in 1945, which included a map of Tiran as part of Egyptian territory and determined its location in terms of longitude and latitude. And an elementary atlas in Egyptian schools, printed by the Survey Authority in 1922 and 1937, included the two islands as part of Egypt.

■ The Historical Atlas of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, prepared and implemented by King Abdulaziz House, which was headed by Prince Salman bin Abdulaziz, edition of the year 1421 AH - 2000 AD. It did not include the islands of Tiran and Sanafir within the islands belonging to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, which the atlas mentioned exclusively.

■ Noam Bey Choucair's book in 1916 and the map attached to it, which proved the Egyptianness of Tiran and Sanafir.

■ Atlas of Cambridge University in 1940 and page (32) included that Tiran Island belongs to Egypt.

■ The customs regulations issued on April 2, 1884, were also applied to the two islands.

■ The 1906 agreement to demarcate the borders with Palestine did not include any text that would result in the exclusion of the islands of Tiran and Sanafir from the Egyptian border, and the two islands are located at the entrance to the Gulf of Aqaba far from the area for which the agreement was made.

■ Operations Order No. 138 issued by the Egyptian Ministry of War and Navy on 01/19/1950 to the Matrouh ship, regarding the connection of a military force to the island of Tiran and the establishment of a marine signaling station on the island, which proves the presence of Egyptian forces on the islands of Tiran and Sanafir.

■ Maps of the Egyptian country for the year 1937 were based on the fact that the islands of Tiran and Sanafir, located at the entrance to the Gulf of Aqaba, are within Egyptian territory.

■ A book by the Ministry of Finance in 1945 in the name of a survey of Egypt - a record with the names of Egyptian places - the name of Tiran on page 46.

■ A resolution of the United Nations General Assembly was issued in 1956, including a demand for Israel to withdraw. At the beginning of 1957, Israel withdrew from the Egyptian lands it had occupied, and it is known that the 1956 aggression took place on Egyptian lands without any other Arab country.

■ The islands of Tiran and Sanafir are located within Area C of the peace agreement between Egypt and Israel.

■ One of Egypt's duties in the peace agreement is to ensure the safety and good traffic regime in the strait, and that the land on both sides of it, whether in the Sinai or on the island of Tiran, is Egyptian territory under the sovereignty of Egypt.

■ Atlas of Egypt at the Ministry of Defense in 2007, a map of Sinai, which ensures that the islands of Tiran and Sanafir are within the borders of the Egyptian state.

The court ruled Egypt's ownership of the two islands because there are dozens of clear proofs beyond any doubt that the two islands are Egyptian and that thousands of Egyptians visited the two islands and hundreds of soldiers fought in their defense. The two islands have not been visited by a single Saudi at any time and they have nothing to do with Saudi Arabia from near or far. The problem is that Egypt is in a state of decline, economic weakness and population inflation, and Saudi Arabia wants to gain land from Egypt without any justification.

The islands are Egyptian and will remain Egyptian because justice, truth, history and geography say so.

A series of complete maps about the Egyptian islands before the emergence of Saudi Arabia in the first place









الرايات المنكسة: وثائق تحكي القصة الكاملة لتيران وصنافير – إضاءات


قصة جزيرتي تيران وصنافير والوثائق المقدمة للمحكمة العليا والتي تثبت مصرية الجزيرتين في ظل موقف البرلمان الداعم لإتمام عملية البيع للسعودية.




www.ida2at.com








_Donating treason does not give rights to Saudi Arabia or others, and Egypt will remain, so as a ruling regime falls, everything with it and all its actions will fall.




https://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/1048563


_
قضت محكمة القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة ببطلان توقيع اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية، والتي نقلت بموجبها تبعية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير من مصر للسعودية.


وجاء نص منطوق الحكم كالآتي:




> أولًا: رفض دفع الحكومة بعدم اختصاص محكمة القضاء الإداري ومحاكم مجلس الدولة ولائيًا بنظر الدعوى. ثانيًا: بطلان توقيع ممثل الحكومة على اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود بين مصر والسعودية واستمرار السيادة المصرية على جزيرتي تيران وصنافير. ثالثًا: إلزام الدولة بتنفيذ الحكم بمنطوقها.


لكن الحكومة لم تلتزم بتنفيذ القرار القضائي وألقت بالقضية في ساحة البرلمان يوم 11 يونيو 2017، لمناقشة تسليم جزيرتي تيران وصنافير للسعودية وسط إنكار واضح من رئيس البرلمان بأحكام القضاء، وأسابيع قليلة قد لا تصل إلى شهرين هي المدة المتبقية على بدء تسليم جزيرتي تيران وصنافير للسعودية بحسب تقدير مصدر حكومي مصري. 
قرار المحكمة يحفظ لمصر نفوذها​وقد جاء قرار المحكمة الناطق به المستشار يحيى دكروري نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس محاكم القضاء الإداري وفقًا للأوراق والمستندات والخرائط والوثائق التاريخية المقدمة إلى هيئة المحكمة، بما يتفق مع الدستور وأحكام القانون -والتي سنعرضها لكم في هذا التقرير – ورغم التأكيد على وجوب عدم التفريط في أرض داخل الحدود فإن لهذه الجزر أهمية خاصة:1. تحفظ الجزر لمصر نفوذها الاستراتيجي المسيطر على الملاحة في خليج العقبة في الوقت الذي تتبارى فيه الدول اليوم على السيطرة على مثل هذه النقاط.2. الفائز الأكبر فيها في الحقيقة ليس السعودية وإنما إسرائيل حيث تقوم بتحييد الملاحة في خليج العقبة وضمان نفوذها فيها عبر حليفها المستقبلي «آل سعود»، هذه القوة التي تستعد منذ 2011 لتعلن عن نفسها أنها القوة الكبرى في المنطقة وصاحبة الأمر والنهي.3. القضية تجسد «الفشل» بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى الفشل الاقتصادي والسياسي في تسوية كل الملفات الأمنية والاقتصادية في البلاد، فبعد مؤتمر اقتصادي لم ينتج عنه إنجازات ملموسة؛ وبعد انهيار العملة، وسقوط الجنيه، وبعد فشل تسوية ملفات سد النهضة والإرهاب في ليبيا وبعد توقف السياحة وفضائح الفساد، يتم الآن التنازل عن جزيرتين مصريتين دون الالتفات لأحكام القضاء.حكمت المحكمة الإدارية ببطلان اتفاق إعادة ترسيم الحدود بين السعودية ومصر، مستندة إلى أسباب مهمة وإلى أن الحكومة لم تقدم الاتفاقية أو المستندات التي تدافع بها عن موقفها، ولم تستمر القضية وقتًا طويلًا، ما يقرب من 70 يومًا من 10 أبريل إلى 21 يونيو. والمبدأ أن الأحكام قد صدرت وبالتالي لا تعليق على الأحكام. حيث قضى ببطلان الاتفاقية «وأن الجزيرتين مصريتان ويخضعان للسيادة المصرية ولا يجوز التنازل عنهما». 
البرلمان يناقش أمرًا باطلًا​الحكم الصادر مقيد لسلطة البرلمان في مناقشة الاتفاقية ولا يمكن للبرلمان أن ينظر في اتفاقية هناك محك قضائي ببطلانها، ومناقشة أمر باطل هو عمل غير جائز بالنسبة للبرلمان، وكان عليه انتظار حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا، لأنه لا يملك اتخاذ قرار بعد حكم المحكمة وإلا اعتبر ذلك تغولاً على السلطة القضائية؛ ولكن ما حدث في اجتماع تشريعية النواب لمناقشة وضع الجزيرتين في 11 مايو 2017  غير ذلك.فقد أنهت لجنة الشؤون الدستورية والتشريعية بمجلس النواب اجتماعها الأول لمناقشة اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية، بتأكيد من الحكومة والبرلمان بعدم الاعتداد بالأحكام القضائية الصادرة ببطلان الاتفاقية، وخاصة حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر في 16 يناير الماضي، ببطلان الاتفاقية لتضمنها تخلي الحكومة عن السيادة المصرية على جزيرتي تيران وصنافير لصالح السعودية.وخلال الاجتماع الذي امتد قرابة الخمس ساعات، دافع علي عبد العال رئيس مجلس النواب عن صحة الاتفاقية، ورفض ما وصفه بـ«اعتداء مجلس الدولة» على اختصاصات البرلمان في نظر الاتفاقية، قائلًا: «من حارب من أجل الأرض لن يفرط فيها إطلاقًا، والمجلس (البرلمان) يدافع عن اختصاصاته في نظر اتفاقية تيران وصنافير، ولن يعتد بأي أحكام قضائية صادرة، وأي اعتداء من أي سلطة على المجلس هو والعدم سواء».قال وزير الخارجية المصري سامح شكري في كلمته إن سعودية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير «محسومة» بقرار من الرئيس مبارك في يناير من عام 1990، مضيفًا أن اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود بين مصر والسعودية، تم توقيعها بعد 11 جولة من التفاوض بين مصر والسعودية، وأن لجنة التفاوض استندت إلى خطاب صادر عن عصمت عبدالمجيد، وزير الخارجية الأسبق، في 3 مارس 1990 لنظيره السعودي، بشأن موافقة مجلس الوزراء على إعادة تيران وصنافير للسعودية، بناء على دراسة أعدها عبدالمجيد، ومفيد شهاب، وزير الشؤون القانونية والمجالس النيابية اﻷسبق.وأن الخارجية المصرية تتواصل مع نظيرتها الإسرائيلية، لتحل السعودية محل مصر في اتفاقية كامب ديفيد فيما يتعلق بالجزيرتين. 
تمرير غير دستوري للتنازل عن الجزيرتين​ 


> مجلس الدولة جهة قضائية مستقلة، يختص دون غيره بالفصل في المنازعات الإدارية، والدعاوى، والطعون التأديبية، ومنازعات التنفيذ المتعلقة بأحكامه


 
المادة 190 من الدستور المصري

حدد الدستور المصري اختصاصات السلطة القضائية، فالقضاء الإداري يختص بالفصل في المنازعات التي تنشأ بين الأفراد وبين السلطة التنفيذية، والقضاء العادي يختص بالفصل في المنازعات التي تنشأ بين الأفراد وبعضهم البعض. وبموجب المادة 190 من الدستور، ليس لمحكمة الأمور المستعجلة أو غيرها أن توقف أحكام القضاء الإداري.والاختصاص الأساسي لمحكمة الأمور المستعجلة – وفقًا للقوانين الحالية – يقف عند إصدار أمر على عريضة في النزاعات التي يُخشى عليها من ضياع الوقت، مثل قرار بهدم منزل آيل للسقوط يُخشى من انهياره على سكانه، أو وقف قرار بهدم منزل حالته جيدة، أو الحجز على منشأة وبيعها في المزاد أو العكس؛ لكن القضايا غير المستعجلة، مثل حسم مسألة تتعلق بأراضي الدولة، فلا ولاية للقضاء المستعجل عليها بأي حال من الأحوال.


> السادة أعضاء لجنة الشئون الدستورية والتشريعية، يرجى حضور اجتماعات اللجنة المقرر عقدها… على النحو التالى … يوم الأحد 11 من يونيو… يومى الاثنين والثلاثاء 13،12 من يونيو 2017… وذلك لنظر طريقة إقرار اتفاقية تعيين الحدود البحرية بين جمهورية مصر العربية والمملكة العربية السعودية


 
رسالة  نشرها النائب هيثم الحريري حملت توقيع رئيس اللجنة بهاء أبو شقة.

جاءت الدعوة بعداجتماعات عقدتها الحكومة مع أعضاء في البرلمان بحضور رئيس الوزراء، ورئيس البرلمان، ومسؤولين حكوميين وممثلي التحالفات البرلمانية الداعمة للدولة وزير الشؤون القانونية والمجالس النيابية اﻷسبق مفيد شهاب، لتوضيح وجهة نظر الحكومة المؤيدة لسعودية الجزيرتين. 
هل الجزيرتان مصريتان؟​ 
خرائط مصرية​



الخريطة الأولى: في جلسة 5

 ديسمبر 2016 بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، تقدم المحامي خالد علي الذي تقدم برفع عدد من القضايا للطعن في حكم سعودية الجزيرتين بعدد من الوثائق لإثبات مصرية الجزيرتين، جاءت الوثيقة في صورة طبق الأصل من خريطة مصر التي صدرت طبعتها الأولى سنة 1912، وطبعتها الثانية 1913. وموضّح في الخريطة أسماء الجزر المصرية؛ ومن ضمنها تيران وصنافير، بينما تظهر الجزر السعودية دون أسماء.



خريطة (2) القطر المصري

الخريطة الثانية: كانت الوثيقة الثانية هي اللوحة السادسة لخريطة القطر المصري، وتُظهر خطوطًا توضح الارتفاعات المختلفة للتضاريس الجغرافية في منطقة جنوب سيناء. وتظهر في الخريطة الخطوط الخاصة بتضاريس الجزر المصرية ومن ضمنها جزيرتي تيران وصنافير، بينما تظهر الجزر السعودية دون خطوط توضيحية. وصدرت الطبعة الأولى من الخريطة بلوحاتها الـ12 عامًا 1937، بينما صدرت طبعتها الثانية سنة 1943.



خريطة (3) طبوغرافيا مصر


الخريطة الثالثة: خريطة طبوغرافية لمصر صادرة عام 1950، وتضم جزيرتي تيران وصنافير ضمن الجزر المصرية، ولا تظهر أسماء أي من الجزر السعودية. كما نشر الدكتور نور فرحات أستاذ فلسفة القانون بجامعة الزقازيق تأكيدًا على مصرية تيران وصنافير، من خلال شرح لاتفاقية الحدود الشرقية منقولة من كتاب «محيط الشرائع والمعاهدات الدولية المرتبطة بها مصر»، لأنطون بك صفير، الصفحة 1617. نشر الدكتور فرحات أيضًا خريطة لسيناء مطبوعة فى مصلحة المساحة، عام ١٩١٣، مدون فيها علامات الحدود المصرية، وفقًا لاتفاقية ١٩٠٦، وموقع عليها من المندوبين، مشيرًا إلى أن حد الحجاز طبقًا للخريطة يبدأ من العقبة.




خريطة توضح حدود الحجاز


بينما نشر الدكتور صبري العدل، أستاذ التاريخ والباحث في تاريخ سيناء، مجموعة من الوثائق تعود للفترة من عام 1928 وحتى 1950 – أي بعد ظهور السعودية – تثبت مصرية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير، مؤكدًا أن الحديث عن تبعية جزر البحر الأحمر لمصر بدأ حتى قبل انضمام شمال الحجاز للسعودية، وأثناء تمرد حركة ابن رفادة ضد محاولات ضم شمال الحجاز لمملكة آل سعود. مشيرًا إلى أن التواريخ السابقة على ذلك كان فيها النفوذ المصري يمتد للحجاز ويتجاوز خليج العقبة.

ونشر صبري العدل نص وثيقة بريطانية عن جزيرة تيران، بتاريخ 1911، وفيها أن الدولة العثمانية أرسلت 50 عسكريًا للاستيلاء على جزيرة تيران، وأن بريطانيا تعزز قواتها حول المنطقة؛ مما يعكس التخوف البريطاني من استيلاء العثمانيين على الجزر، وتعزيز قواتها لحمايتهما مما يعد تأكيدًا على مصرية الجزيرتين، حيث كانت مصر وقتها واقعة تحت الاحتلال البريطاني.



وثيقة بريطانية توضح مصرية جزيرة تيران


وثيقة آخرى نشرها العدل، حملت في طياتها عبارة «سري جدًا»، صادرة في 25 فبراير عام 1950-العام الذي ادعت فيه السعودية صدور خطاب بملكيتها للجزيرة فيه – وهي عبارة عن رد من وزارة الخارجية المصرية على وزارة الحربية المصرية -في هذا الوقت- وجاء الرد ليؤكد تبعية جزيرة تيران لمصر، وتكشف الخارجية في الوثيقة أنها استعلمت من وزارة المالية (المنوط بها عمل الخرائط المساحية) والتي جاء ردها ليؤكد وقوع تيران ضمن الحدود المصرية.


وفي كتاب «تاريخ سيناء القديم والحديث»، الذي يعد أحد المراجع المهمة عن سيناء وجغرافيتها، للمؤرخ نعوم شقير، الصادر عام 1916، ليؤكد على ملكية مصر للجزيرتين، ويشرح الكتاب بشكل مفصل جغرافية خليج العقبة وما به من جزر، وتحدث فيه عن جزيرتي تيران وصنافير كجزر تابعة لشبه جزيرة سيناء.


هذا إلى جانب قرار وزير الداخلية الراحل حسن أبو باشا، بإنشاء نقطة شرطة مستديمة في جزيرة تيران، تتبع قسم سانت كاترين في محافظة جنوب سيناء، والمنشور في الجريدة الرسمية بتاريخ 21 مارس لسنة 1982، ويحمل رقم 422 لسنة 1982.


وقرار رئيس الوزراء رقم 1068 لسنة 1983، الخاص بإنشاء محمية طبيعية في منطقة رأس محمد، وجزيرتي تيران وصنافير. وقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء، الدكتور كمال الجنزوري، رقم 2035 لسنة 1996، بتعديل بعض أحكام القرار رقم 1068 لسنة 1983 بشأن المحميات موضح به الحدود.




قرار الدكتور كمال الجنزوري رقم 2035 لسنة 1996


وثائق هيئة قضايا الدولة​ 
في جلسة 7 نوفمبر 2016 بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، وذلك في مواجهة طعن الحكومة على الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري ببطلان اتفاقية تعيين الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية، والتي بموجبها تم تسليم الجزيرتين للمملكة؛ تقدم نائب هيئة قضايا الدولة (محامي الحكومة) بمحضر اجتماع مجلس الأمن بنيويورك في 15 فبراير 1954. وناقش الاجتماع شكوى إسرائيلية ضد مصر بخصوص وضع الأخيرة قيودًا على مرور السفن التجارية مع إسرائيل عبر قناة السويس، بالإضافة إلى تدخل مصر في إجراءات الشحن التجاري إلى ميناء إيلات الإسرائيلي على خليج العقبة.في خلال اجتماع مجلس الأمن المذكور استعرض مندوب مصر عددًا من الوقائع تخص الجزيرتين، منها أن القوات المصرية كانت متمركزة عليهما أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، وأنهما كانتا محتلتين من قبل القوات المصرية منذ عام 1906، أثناء ترسيم الحدود بين مصر والدولة العثمانية. ومنذ انتهاء علاقة مصر بالإمبراطورية العثمانية أصبحت الجزيرتين «حصرية مصرية»، كما جاء في الترجمة التي تقدم بها محامي الحكومة.فقد جاء على لسان السيد غالب، مندوب مصر في مجلس الأمن، الآتي: «أشعر أنه لزامًا عليّ أن أذكر أن سجلات الحرب العالمية الثانية تحتوى على دليل رسمي أن الوحدات المصرية كانت تستخدم هاتين الجزيرتين كجزء من النظام الدفاعي المصري خلال تلك الحرب. فقد تعاونت الكتائب المصرية على هاتين الجزيرتين مع سلاح الجو المصري والوحدات البحرية المكلفة في ذلك الوقت بمهمة حماية الحلفاء».وعلى لسان السيد عزمي، المندوب الآخر لمصر في مجلس الأمن، أن «هذه الجزر لم تحتل فجأة، فقد كانتا محتلتين في عام 1906. ففي ذلك الوقت كان من الضروري تحديد الحدود بين مصر والدولة العثمانية. وبهدف هذا الترسيم للحدود، شرعت مصر لأسباب فنية في احتلال الجزيرتين. وكان الاحتلال موضع مناقشات وتبادل لوجهات النظر وحتى الرسائل بين الدولة العثمانية والحكومة الخديوية في مصر. ونتيجة لذلك، لم تكن أية مفاجأة. وفي حقيقة الأمر، تم احتلال هاتين الجزيرتين منذ عام 1906، ومن الحقائق الثابتة أنه منذ ذلك الحين كانت هاتان الجزيرتان تحت الإدارة المصرية (…) هذا صحيح أن العلاقات بين مصر والدولة العثمانية قد انتهت تمامًا، وبالتالي أصبحت هذه الجزر حصرية مصرية».


وثائق أجنبية تثبت مصرية الجزيرتين​ 
وثائق الأرشيف الوطني البريطاني​ 
حصل المحامي خالد علي على تقرير وثلاثة خطابات بريطانية صادرة في الفترة ما بين فبراير وأبريل عام 1936. وتخص رحلات استطلاع جوية فوق جزر تيران وصنافير وشدوان.وفي الخطاب الثاني، المُرسل في 13 فبراير، جاء رد رئيس أركان القوات الجوية الملكية في الشرق الأوسط ليُطلع المندوب السامي البريطاني على نتائج دورية الاستطلاع. وجاء في رده أن الاستطلاعات لم تجد أي نشاط على الجزر. وأرسل الشخص نفسه خطابًا آخر في 25 أبريل للمندوب السامي أيضًا، ليخبره أن الاستطلاعات الجوية ستستمر بشكل دوري. وهذا لوقوع الأراضي المصرية تحت سلطة الاحتلال البريطاني في ذلك الوقت.


التقرير صادر من قيادة القوات البريطانية في سفاجا؛ والتي أرسلت بعثة استكشافية إلى جزيرتي تيران وصنافير في مارس 1936. والتقرير مُرسل إلى قائد عام منطقة جزر الهند الشرقية، ويضم مشاهدات أحد الضباط عن الجزيرتين. وفي القسم الخاص بجزيرة صنافير، وقد ذكر التقرير أنه يوجد عدد قليل من مقابر الصيادين المحليين، بالإضافة إلى خمس حلقات صيد لصيادين من السويس. كما وجدت بعثة الاستطلاع نصبًا تذكاريًا تم إنشاؤه أثناء رحلة اليخت «سان جورج» عام 1933 للجزيرة. وكان اليخت مملوكًا للكولونيل بيل من القاهرة. وكانت مهمة التقرير هي إثبات وجود أنشطة صيد على جزيرة صنافير من طرف صيادين مصريين كانوا يزورونها من وقت لآخر.


وثائق الأمم المتحدة​حصل الصحافي المصري آدم ياسين على نص محضر جلسة الأمم المتحدة المنعقدة في 15 فبراير عام 1954، حول جزيرتي تيران وصنافير وأحقية مصر في التحكم في خليج العقبة. وقد حسمت وثيقة الأمم المتحدة النزاع على لسان سفير مصر لدى الأمم المتحدة، الذي فند الادعاءات الإسرائيلية بعدم ملكية مصر للجزيرتين، وأكد سيطرة مصر على الجزيرتين منذ عام 1841 مرورًا باتفاقية سايكس بيكو ثم الحرب العالمية الثانية وحرب 1948 إلى وقت الجلسة عام 1954.وأكدت المذكرة المصرية المقدمة للأمم المتحدة عام 1954 في البند 60 أن السجلات الرسمية للحرب العالمية الثانية تثبت وجود القوات المصرية على الجزيرتين كجزء من النظام الدفاعي المصري خلال الحرب، وقد تعاونت تلك الوحدات المصرية مع القوات الجوية والوحدات البحرية بمهمة حماية النقل البحري في البحر الأحمر ضد هجمات الغواصات. وفند السفير المصري الادعاء الإسرائيلي باحتلال مصر المفاجئ للجزيرتين عام 1950، وأكد أن الجزيرتين تقعان تحت السيادة المصرية منذ عام 1906.



البند 60 من وثيقة الأمم المتحدة حول مصرية تيران وصنافير باللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية

وفي البند 132 من المذكرة المصرية أشار إلى أنه في عام 1906 تم ترسيم الحدود بين مصر والإمبراطورية العثمانية، ولأسباب فنية شرعت مصر في احتلال الجزيرتين. وذكر البند أن هذا الاحتلال كان مثارًا لتبادل الآراء والرسائل بين الإمبراطورية العثمانية والحكومة المصرية الخديوية. وأصبح الأمر حقيقة واقعة ثابتة منذ ذلك الوقت بالسيادة المصرية على الجزيرتين.



البند 132 من وثيقة الأمم المتحدة حول تيران وصنافير


وفي البند 133 تأكيد على أن مصر اتفقت مع السعودية على احتلال الجزيرتين وأنهما يمثلان جزءًا لا يتجزأ من الأراضي المصرية، وقال السفير المصري: «أبرمت اتفاقية بين مصر والسعودية أكدت ما أسميه، ليس ضمًا وإنما احتلال الجزيرتين، والأهم من ذلك الاعتراف بأن الجزيرتين تمثلان جزءًا لا يتجزأ من الأراضي المصرية».


البند 133 من وثيقة الأمم المتحدة

نص مذكرة مصر للأمم المتحدة عام 1954 حول تبعية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير لمصر 
3. 5 خرائط تاريخية لمصر من مكتبة برلين​



نشر الباحث والناشط تقادم الخطيب

5 خرائط تاريخية من مكتبة برلين، تعود لأزمنة مختلفة، تكشف عن وقوع الجزيرتين داخل الحدود المصرية منذ أعوام قبل الميلاد، ومنذ أن كان البحر الأحمر أقرب لبحيرة مصرية مغلقة، بكل ما شمله من جزر، ووصولًا للتقسيم الاستعماري الجديد والذي وضع ترسيمات حدودية جديدة؛ لتظهر معها الحجاز كمجموعة من الدويلات، ثم كدولة واحدة. وفي كل الحالات وحتى عام 1950 لم تأت الوثائق بذكر على تبعية الجزيرتين إلا لمصر ومصر فقط.الخريطة الأولى: هي أقدم خريطة لمصر قبل الميلاد، والتي نشرها تقادم الخطيب نقلًا عن الأطلس التاريخي للعالم. وتشير إلى أن أراضي مصر امتدت إلى ما بعد البحرالأحمر؛ حيث توضح الخريطة كما هو مبين بالصورة امتدادات مصر الجغرافية. وإن كانت جغرافية المنطقة تغيرت فإن الثابت من الخرائط أنه رغم تغير الحدود مع الزمن فإن تبعية تيران وصنافير لمصر لم تتغير.



خريطة رقم 1

ومنذ القرن الأول ميلاديًا حتى الحملة الفرنسية، نشر تقادم الخطيب خريطة أخرى تشير إلى تحول البحر الأحمر إلى بحر داخلي مصري حتى وقت حملة نابليون؛ وهو ما يعني استمرار الوضع القديم لما يقرب من 2000 عام، واستمرار تبعية الجزيرتين للأرض المصرية طوال هذه الفترة دون تغيير.



خريطة (2) سيناء أثناء حملة نابليون بونابرت، عام 1798




خريطة مصر (3) التي رسمها Radefeld, Carl Christian fant، بين 1788-1874




خريطة مصر (4) خلال الفترة من 1872-1915، وفيها الحجاز تابع لمصر


----------



## sami_1

The ruling on the Egyptian rule of Tiran and Sanafir: "Egypt's sovereignty over the two islands is cut off."



Follow our page on Google News



Ahmed Abul-Naga, Saber Al-Mahlawi and Mahmoud Al-Shorbagy:

On Monday, the Supreme Administrative Court upheld the ruling of the Administrative Court of nullity of the maritime border demarcation agreement between Egypt and Saudi Arabia and the continuation of Egyptian sovereignty over the islands of Tiran and Sanafir, and also decided to reject the government's appeal.


Counselor Ahmed El-Shazly, President of the Court, said in a speech at the beginning of the verdict that "the people of Egypt issued a new constitution, which was followed by a new legal system, and that this system required a new legal thought with its adherence to the constants of legal thinking, including the reorganization of state authorities and the consolidation of the principle of people's sovereignty and the rule of law."

He added that "the court has recognized and settled in its belief that Egypt's sovereignty over the islands of Tiran and Sanafir is cut off, and that the entry of the two islands within Egyptian territory is an effect of stable sovereignty, and that the government has not presented a document or anything else that changes or impairs that stable sovereignty."

Al-Shazly indicated that the court prepared its verdict in 59 pages.

He pointed out that "the court rejected the government representative's request to stop the implementation of the ruling, due to the presence of two implementation disputes before the Supreme Constitutional Court, explaining that "the court - according to its assessment - did not find in the judiciary's ruling anything that evaluates the implementation dispute."




He added that "the court answered all the questions and defenses that were raised during the appeal sessions, and it also responded to what was raised about Egypt's occupation of the islands of Tiran and Sanafir."





The head of the court said: “Egypt is not a point on the map of the universe, or lines drawn by a calligrapher or a geographer, but it is an ancient country that God created from

Protect nature, and flows over its land from south to north, the Khalid River flows blood in the arteries of the body, and that the army of Egypt was never an occupying army, and Egypt did not expel it outside its borders except in defense of its security and the security of its nation.



The report of the commission, which was issued last December, recommended supporting the invalidity of the agreement concluded between Egypt and Saudi Arabia, regarding the demarcation of the maritime borders and the declaration of the affiliation of the islands of Tiran and Sanafir to the Kingdom.




And the Administrative Court of Justice issued - last June - a non-final ruling invalidating the agreement, but the State Cases Authority - which is the body representing the government - appealed the ruling before the Constitutional and Supreme Administrative Courts, and the State Cases Authority submitted two complaints to stop the invalidity judgment as well.

Last April, Egypt and Saudi Arabia signed an agreement under which the islands of Tiran and Sanafir in the Red Sea would be transferred to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

The signing of the agreement provoked opposition reactions to President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi and the government, and a number of activists and political forces organized demonstrations rejecting it, and a prison sentence was imposed on the participants in those demonstrations. A number of lawyers filed lawsuits demanding the invalidity of the agreement.
The Council of Ministers approved, at the end of last December, the agreement to demarcate the maritime borders between Egypt and Saudi Arabia, and referred it to the House of Representatives for discussion.

Follow our page on Google News

Follow our Facebook page

Follow our YouTube page

Ahmed Abul-Naga, Saber Al-Mahlawi and Mahmoud Al-Shorbagy:

On Monday, the Supreme Administrative Court upheld the ruling of the Administrative Court of nullity of the maritime border demarcation agreement between Egypt and Saudi Arabia and the continuation of Egyptian sovereignty over the islands of Tiran and Sanafir, and also decided to reject the government's appeal.


Counselor Ahmed El-Shazly, President of the Court, said in a speech at the beginning of the verdict that "the people of Egypt issued a new constitution, which was followed by a new legal system, and that this system required a new legal thought with its adherence to the constants of legal thinking, including the reorganization of state authorities and the consolidation of the principle of people's sovereignty and the rule of law."

He added that "the court has recognized and settled in its belief that Egypt's sovereignty over the islands of Tiran and Sanafir is cut off, and that the entry of the two islands within Egyptian territory is an effect of stable sovereignty, and that the government has not presented a document or anything else that changes or impairs that stable sovereignty."

Al-Shazly indicated that the court prepared its verdict in 59 pages.

He pointed out that "the court rejected the government representative's request to stop the implementation of the ruling, due to the presence of two implementation disputes before the Supreme Constitutional Court, explaining that "the court - according to its assessment - did not find in the judiciary's ruling anything that evaluates the implementation dispute."







He added that "the court answered all the questions and defenses that were raised during the appeal sessions, and it also responded to what was raised about Egypt's occupation of the islands of Tiran and Sanafir."



The head of the court said: “Egypt is not a point on the map of the universe, or lines drawn by a calligrapher or a geographer, but it is an ancient country that God created from the womb of nature, and on its land from south to north the Khalid River flows blood in the arteries of the body, and that the army of Egypt did not It will never be an occupying army, and Egypt has not expelled it outside its borders, except in defense of its security and the security of its nation.”



The report of the commission, which was issued last December, recommended supporting the invalidity of the agreement concluded between Egypt and Saudi Arabia, regarding the demarcation of the maritime borders and the declaration of the affiliation of the islands of Tiran and Sanafir to the Kingdom.


And the Administrative Court of Justice issued - last June - a non-final ruling invalidating the agreement, but the State Cases Authority - which is the body representing the government - appealed the ruling before the Constitutional and Supreme Administrative Courts, and the State Cases Authority submitted two complaints to stop the invalidity judgment as well.

Last April, Egypt and Saudi Arabia signed an agreement under which the islands of Tiran and Sanafir in the Red Sea would be transferred to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

The signing of the agreement provoked opposition reactions to President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi and the government, and a number of activists and political forces organized demonstrations rejecting it, and a prison sentence was imposed on the participants in those demonstrations. A number of lawyers filed lawsuits demanding the invalidity of the agreement.
The Council of Ministers approved, at the end of last December, the agreement to demarcate the maritime borders between Egypt and Saudi Arabia, and referred it to the House of Representatives for discussion.
منطوق حكم مصرية تيران وصنافير: "سيادة مصر على​الجزيرتين مقطوع بها"​





أحمد أبو النجا وصابر المحلاوي ومحمود الشوربجي:
أيدت المحكمة الإدارية العليا، الاثنين، حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري ببطلان اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية واستمرار السيادة المصرية على جزيرتي تيران وصنافير، وقضت كذلك برفض طعن الحكومة.


وقال المستشار أحمد الشاذلي رئيس المحكمة في كلمة استهل بها النطق بالحكم إن "شعب مصر أصدر دستورا جديدا استتبعه نظاما قانونيا جديدا، وأن هذا النظام لازمه فكر قانوني جديد مع تمسكه بثوابت التفكير القانوني، ومنها إعادة تنظيم سلطات الدولة وترسيخ مبدأ سيادة الشعب وسيادة القانون.

وأضاف أن "المحكمة قد وقر واستقر في عقيدتها أن سيادة مصر على جزيرتي تيران وصنافير، مقطوع بها، وأن دخول الجزيرتين ضمن الأراضي المصرية أثر للسيادة المستقرة، وأن الحكومة لم تقدم ثمة وثيقة أو شيء آخر يغير أو ينال من تلك السيادة المستقرة".

وأشار الشاذلي إلى أن المحكمة أعدت حكمها في 59 صفحة.

ولفت إلى أن "المحكمة رفضت طلب ممثل الحكومة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم لوجود منازعتين في التنفيذ أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، موضحا أن "المحكمة - وفق تقديرها - لم تجد في حكم القضاء ما يقيم منازعة التنفيذ"،



وأضاف أن "المحكمة أجابت على كافة الأسئلة والدفوع التي أبديت خلال جلسات الطعن، كما أنها ردت على ما أثير بشأن احتلال مصر لجزيرتي تيران وصنافير".



وقال رئيس المحكمة: "إن مصر ليست نقطة على خريطة الكون، أو خطوط رسمها خطاط أو عالم جغرافي، وإنما هي بلد قديم خلقه الله من ر
حم الطبيعة، ويسري على أرضها من الجنوب إلى الشمال نهر خالد مسرى الدم في شرايين الجسد، وأن جيش مصر لم يكن أبدا جيش احتلال وما أخرجته مصر خارج حدودها إلا دفاعا عن أمنها وأمن أمتها".

كان تقرير هيئة المفوضين الذي صدر في ديسمبر الماضي، أوصى بتأييد حكم بطلان الاتفاقية المبرمة بين مصر والسعودية، بشأن ترسيم الحدود البحرية وإعلان تبعية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير للمملكة.



وأصدرت محكمة القضاء الإداري -في يونيو الماضي- حكما غير نهائي ببطلان الاتفاقية، ولكن هيئة قضايا الدولة -وهي الجهة الممثلة للحكومة- طعنت على الحكم أمام المحكمتين الدستورية والإدارية العليا، وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة استشكالين لوقف حكم البطلان أيضا.

ووقعت مصر والسعودية -في أبريل الماضي- اتفاقية يتم بموجبها نقل تبعية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير بالبحر الأحمر إلى المملكة العربية السعودية.

وأثار توقيع الاتفاقية ردود فعل معارضة للرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي والحكومة، ونظم عدد من النشطاء والقوى السياسية تظاهرات رافضة لها، وحكم بالسجن على بعد المشاركين في تلك التظاهرات. وأقام عدد من المحامين دعاوى قضائية تطالب ببطلان الاتفاقية.
ووافق مجلس الوزراء، نهاية ديسمبر الماضي، على اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية، وأحالها لمجلس النواب لمناقشتها.
https://news.google.com/publications/CAAqBwgKMOXshgsw3fyEAw
تابع صفحتنا على أخبار جوجل

تابع صفحتنا على فيسبوك

تابع صفحتنا على يوتيوب
أحمد أبو النجا وصابر المحلاوي ومحمود الشوربجي:
أيدت المحكمة الإدارية العليا، الاثنين، حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري ببطلان اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية واستمرار السيادة المصرية على جزيرتي تيران وصنافير، وقضت كذلك برفض طعن الحكومة.


وقال المستشار أحمد الشاذلي رئيس المحكمة في كلمة استهل بها النطق بالحكم إن "شعب مصر أصدر دستورا جديدا استتبعه نظاما قانونيا جديدا، وأن هذا النظام لازمه فكر قانوني جديد مع تمسكه بثوابت التفكير القانوني، ومنها إعادة تنظيم سلطات الدولة وترسيخ مبدأ سيادة الشعب وسيادة القانون.

وأضاف أن "المحكمة قد وقر واستقر في عقيدتها أن سيادة مصر على جزيرتي تيران وصنافير، مقطوع بها، وأن دخول الجزيرتين ضمن الأراضي المصرية أثر للسيادة المستقرة، وأن الحكومة لم تقدم ثمة وثيقة أو شيء آخر يغير أو ينال من تلك السيادة المستقرة".

وأشار الشاذلي إلى أن المحكمة أعدت حكمها في 59 صفحة.

ولفت إلى أن "المحكمة رفضت طلب ممثل الحكومة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم لوجود منازعتين في التنفيذ أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، موضحا أن "المحكمة - وفق تقديرها - لم تجد في حكم القضاء ما يقيم منازعة التنفيذ"،







وأضاف أن "المحكمة أجابت على كافة الأسئلة والدفوع التي أبديت خلال جلسات الطعن، كما أنها ردت على ما أثير بشأن احتلال مصر لجزيرتي تيران وصنافير".

وقال رئيس المحكمة: "إن مصر ليست نقطة على خريطة الكون، أو خطوط رسمها خطاط أو عالم جغرافي، وإنما هي بلد قديم خلقه الله من رحم الطبيعة، ويسري على أرضها من الجنوب إلى الشمال نهر خالد مسرى الدم في شرايين الجسد، وأن جيش مصر لم يكن أبدا جيش احتلال وما أخرجته مصر خارج حدودها إلا دفاعا عن أمنها وأمن أمتها".

كان تقرير هيئة المفوضين الذي صدر في ديسمبر الماضي، أوصى بتأييد حكم بطلان الاتفاقية المبرمة بين مصر والسعودية، بشأن ترسيم الحدود البحرية وإعلان تبعية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير للمملكة.

وأصدرت محكمة القضاء الإداري -في يونيو الماضي- حكما غير نهائي ببطلان الاتفاقية، ولكن هيئة قضايا الدولة -وهي الجهة الممثلة للحكومة- طعنت على الحكم أمام المحكمتين الدستورية والإدارية العليا، وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة استشكالين لوقف حكم البطلان أيضا.

ووقعت مصر والسعودية -في أبريل الماضي- اتفاقية يتم بموجبها نقل تبعية جزيرتي تيران وصنافير بالبحر الأحمر إلى المملكة العربية السعودية.

وأثار توقيع الاتفاقية ردود فعل معارضة للرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي والحكومة، ونظم عدد من النشطاء والقوى السياسية تظاهرات رافضة لها، وحكم بالسجن على بعد المشاركين في تلك التظاهرات. وأقام عدد من المحامين دعاوى قضائية تطالب ببطلان الاتفاقية.
ووافق مجلس الوزراء، نهاية ديسمبر الماضي، على اتفاقية ترسيم الحدود البحرية بين مصر والسعودية، وأحالها لمجلس النواب لمناقشتها.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## aymanop1522

Hydration said:


> If theres one thing i know about you Sami is that you are a diehard fan of mubarak and sometimes claimed the military was organizing coup inorder for you to take defence of him. Well guess what sisi only completed what mubarak was planning to do. Mubarak was either too afraid or waited too long Sisi is neither of those


Yes he is big fan of moburak espically his son he do business with him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

aymanop1522 said:


> Yes he is big fan of moburak espically his son he do business with him


It isn't about. Tiran and Sanafir saga is a big situation. He maybe likes Mubarak but somestimes he is true. Like when he said that we are in a big crisis (inflations etc...). We have a problems in Egypt.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxisUBv0FrmZCXcTB0WXi6gT2EXL86h638








Trans : Egypt enters the world of arms export after an absence for years, as it signed a signing deal with the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates to export the Egyptian ST100 armored vehicle, which, during tests in the deserts of Riyadh and Abu Dhabi deserts, outperformed American and European armored vehicles, and the Egyptian armored vehicle won the deal, which exceeds 1,000 armored vehicles.

The part UAE for me it isn't that reliable because I talked with a turkish guy on tiktok and he knows very well his military industry told me that UAE will buy the same of ST-100 but it will be turkish BMC Kirpi. They will buy 400 of those

@Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@The SC ok i feel like this is getting a bit out of hand, now they want tot from leopard 2? Then whats the point of the k2 and t90ms? All I can think of is producing the South Korean engine and suspension and everything else gets produced from Germany's mbt


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @The SC ok i feel like this is getting a bit out of hand, now they want tot from leopard 2? Then whats the point of the k2 and t90ms? All I can think of is producing the South Korean engine and suspension and everything else gets produced from Germany's mbt


He was joking. I took him seriously but at the end it was a joke


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The part UAE for me it isn't that reliable because I talked with a turkish guy on tiktok and he knows very well his military industry told me that UAE will buy the same of ST-100 but it will be turkish BMC Kirpi. They will buy 400 of those



What makes the turkish guy more reliable?! Remember, a lot of ego maniacs online who claim things and are nothing but just that, egomaniacs who get all butt-hurt when you call them out for exactly what they are, frauds!

Unless he gave you a reliable source, I wouldn't trust him as much as you don't trust the UAE buying Egyptian-made ST-100.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Unless he gave you a reliable source, I wouldn't trust him as much as you don't trust the UAE buying Egyptian-made ST-100.


It isn't about I know that our ST-100 went trials in KSA and UAE but not sure if they contracted them that was my point only


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> It isn't about. Tiran and Sanafir saga is a big situation. He maybe likes Mubarak but somestimes he is true. Like when he said that we are in a big crisis (inflations etc...). We have a problems in Egypt.


Speech of the Permanent Representative of Egypt to the United Nations (1967)

"Egypt did not attempt at any time to claim that sovereignty over these two islands had been transferred to it, but rather confirmed that it assumed the responsibility of defending the two islands."

Egyptian Republican Resolution (1990)​No. 27 of 1990 regarding the baselines from which the marine areas of the Arab Republic of Egypt are measured, This decision did not include the consideration of the islands of “Tiran and Sanafir” within the Egyptian maritime borders..

These islands' lands will become a path for Arab rapprochement that annoys some sick hearts..
The bridge links Egypt to Saudi Arabia.. It will add economic and military power between the two countries and increase their investment opportunities..
The project will be large in the area, and it will be an economic and architectural leap, it will also enhance the presence of a force that protects the area..

King Salman bridge


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @The SC ok i feel like this is getting a bit out of hand, now they want tot from leopard 2? Then whats the point of the k2 and t90ms? All I can think of is producing the South Korean engine and suspension and everything else gets produced from Germany's mbt


Nope..that was a wishful thinking Joke..only the first part of that post is true..SiSi is going to Germany on Monday..


----------



## sami_1

aymanop1522 said:


> Yes he is big fan of moburak espically his son he do business with him




When the failure is unable to respond or justify the betrayal, the matter is related to this fan of So-and-so or a follower of Alan and sees that we are in disasters, while the situation is excellent in Samar to see the truth

Some are naive. We in Egypt see the extent of corruption, the extent of treason, and the deliberate destruction of the state from within. Things are very simple. When you want to destroy a country, you must show advantages for the current situation while you as a country are destroyed and your assets and bankruptcy

Who plunged Egypt into 160 billion dollars of debt?

Who made the thieves run all the affairs of the state and the project that is costing a million is mentioned at a cost of 10 million
Who chooses the worst elements for management in the country?
The current regime: How many ministers are accused of corruption in the current ministry in Egypt?
Former Minister of Agriculture






Corrupt Minister of Health
The governor of the Central Bank and the corruption of his wife, which caused me to dismiss 11 Egyptian bank managers, and her trade in debts is now for businessmen to bring her down in exchange for commissions for them through her husband.
Corruption of the Minister of Immigration and her murderer son, Nabila Makram




Corruption of the Ministry of Transport and the painting or 130 million pounds stolen from a relative of a former minister


Corruption in destroying the Egyptian currency by emptying the Egyptian treasury of foreign currencies and not applying offset to increase the benefit and development of the Egyptian economy
Who fought foreign investment in Egypt? Is it not the current regime?
Who would destroy the old factories? For example, you have reserves of 350 million tons of iron ores, and the government is putting the factory in a state of making losses in order to be sold and liquidated. This was done in the Border and Steel Factory. How will Egypt benefit from 350 million tons of iron ores? Is this not a betrayal?

Corruption in establishing power stations that Egypt does not need in the first place Egypt has a surplus of 28,000 megawatts of electricity, what is the need for three German electricity stations with 6 billion dollars, the government is trying to sell them in vain, and the corrupt who implement these projects have not been prosecuted

Why did he buy 1300 Russian train cars of poor quality, like the Egyptian production, and we have a factory with a capacity of 300 train cars annually with the same price, but the loan commission

When I borrowed for a job, they spent their money and were already available for implementation through BOT projects, but loan commissions and sub-dependencies for local companies and gangs became available.
The result is 5000 billion pounds, internal debt

Organizations that seized state lands and drowned the people in debt disasters and long-term obligations to impoverish so that they could not breathe

Where is the money of land and hand, and where is the money of building reconciliations, and where are the money that was withdrawn from businessmen
Why do I make bodies supervising projects instead of specialized companies, so there is no corruption

What does the Ministry of Military Production have to do with cleaning the bathrooms of train stations instead of turning them into designing a bullet, a pistol or a rifle?
Why is the Egyptian private sector shrinking and collapsing in the past fifteen months?

Why do global companies flee from us to invest in Egypt?
Why are Egyptian companies sold at a third of their price to the Emirati and Saudi sponsor?

Indicators that show that we live in the most brilliant eras of corruption, the Egyptian private sector has been shrinking over the past two years, more than us every month.

Are disasters blinded?
We completely refuse to deal with the current regime, and we also refuse to accept a contribution in providing any investments to Egypt now, because the corrupt climate is not suitable for development.

https://arabic.rt.com/press/1276403-وانتهى-الكرنفال-بالنسبة-للحكومات-العربية/

وانتهى الكرنفال بالنسبة للحكومات العربية
من المحتمل أن يصبح عام 2022 عام إشهار الإفلاس بالنسبة لمصر وعدد من الدول العربية الأخرى.

على مدى السنوات القليلة الماضية، رفعت بعض الدول العربية سقف ديونها، مستفيدة من ضخ البنوك المركزية الغربية أموالاً غير مغطاة في الاقتصاد، وخفض أسعار الفائدة على القروض إلى ما يقرب الصفر.

سمح ذلك للعديد من الدول العربية بجذب قروض بمعدات فائدة منخفضة للغاية وتجنّب الإفلاس. أما الآن فقد تغيّر الوضع، حيث فقدت البنوك المركزية الغربية السيطرة على الوضع، وباتت سكرة الموت للنظام المالي العالمي واضحة للعيان. 

فقد توقع نظام الاحتياطي الفدرالي، في مراجعته لشهر ديسمبر 2020، أن يبلغ معدل التضخم في عام 2021 نسبة 1.8%. أمّا وقد بلغ ذلك المعدّل في تلك الفترة 5.3%، وفقاً للتقديرات الرسمية التي عادة ما تكون أقل من الواقع، ومعدل الفائدة الأساسي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هو 0.25%، فذلك يعني، بادئ ذي بدء، أن أفضل مكان للتنبؤات والتقديرات الخاصة بالاحتياطي الفدرالي هو سلة المهملات. كما يعني ذلك أيضاً أن سعر الفائدة الحقيقي في الاقتصاد الأمريكي قد انخفض بعيداً ما تحت المنطقة الصفراء.

أي أن حاصل الفائدة ليس فقط لا يجلب الربح، لكنه أيضاً لا يعوض عن التضخم. حيث بلغ معدل الرهن العقاري لأجل 10-15 سنة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حوالي 3%، والبنك يخسر أكثر من 2% في السنة. ويبلغ معدل الإيداع في البنك أقل من 1%، أي أن المودع يخسر حوالي 5% سنوياً إذا ما قرر الاحتفاظ بأمواله في البنك.

أي أن رأس المال لا يدر أرباحاً، بل يتكبد خسائر. وذلك وضع قاتل للنظام المصرفي، ولا يمكن أن يستمر لفترة طويلة. إلا أن استدامة هذا الوضع إنما تعود إلى حقيقة أن البنوك المركزية في الغرب مجبرة كل عام على طباعة المزيد والمزيد من الأموال غير المغطاة، وتوزيعها على المصارف بفوائد سالبة أكثر وأكثر. حيث يبلغ الآن حجم استرداد السندات، أي "التيسير الكمّي" QE من قبل الاحتياطي الفدرالي يساوي 120 مليار دولار شهرياً!!!

هذا بالتحديد ما يدفع نحو التضخم، بينما ينمو إجمالي الدين على نحو أسرع وأسرع! أي أن الغرب مفلس من حيث الجوهر والأساس. 

بل أذهب لأبعد من ذلك: هذا النظام هو بالفعل جثة حية، زومبي، وسرعان ما سيسقط. بتعبير آخر، نحن نرى أنه بالفعل قد بدأ رحلة السقوط.

بطبيعة الحال، تتفهم البنوك المركزية الوضع الكارثي، ولكن لم يعد أمامهم خيار، حيث يتعين عليهم إما السماح للتضخم بالتسارع أكثر فأكثر، مع الانتقال إلى التضخم المفرط، أو محاولة خفض ضخ الأموال غير المغطاة، وإعادة أسعار الفائدة إلى ما فوق الصفر. ولكن، مع معدل تضخم يبلغ 5.3%، يعني ذلك أن المعدل الأساسي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لابد وان يكون أكثر من 5.3%، وهو معدل من شأنه أن يؤدي، في ظل المستوى الراهن من الديون، إلى إفلاس جزء كبير من المدينين في الولايات المتحدة في غضون بضعة أشهر، وهو طريق مضمون نحو انهيار الاقتصاد.

إن الدولار هو العملة العالمية، لذلك ففي الوقت الحالي، لا يزال بإمكان الاحتياطي الفدرالي طباعة عدة تريليونات من الدولارات غير المغطاة قبل انهيار الدولار. كما يمكن للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن تتحمل معدلات سلبية لفترة أطول. وهكذا نرى بنك الاحتياطي الفدرالي يحاول الانتقال إلى معدلات إيجابية بشكل سلس وتدريجي، على أمل ألّا يتسبب ذلك في حدوث انهيار في البورصات، كما حدث في المحاولة الأخيرة لتقليل طباعة الأموال غير المغطاة في أواخر عام 2018. هذه المحاولة، كما في نهاية العام ذاته، محكوم عليها بالفشل، وستنتهي بجولة جديدة من ضخ أكبر للأموال، مع زيادة كبيرة في التضخم. إلا أن هذا سيستغرق بعض الوقت، وربما عدة سنوات.

ومع ذلك، فالعملات العربية عالقة في قبضة أنظمة الدفع الصغيرة الخاصة بها، وأي محاولة من جانبها لطباعة أموال غير مغطاة قد تؤدي فوراً إلى التضخم وأزمة في العملة. أي أن الدول العربية مجبرة هي الأخرى ليس على طباعة أموال غير مغطاة (على الرغم من أنها مرغمة على ذلك أيضاً)، بقدر ما هي مجبرة على اقتراض مزيد من الأموال، ومعظمها من البنوك الغربية، التي تتلقى الأموال من بنوكها المركزية بأسعار فائدة سلبية. وبينما كان الغرب يخفض أسعار الفائدة، كان الاقتراض أسهل وأرخص للدول العربية. 

ونظراً لتسارع التضخم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، أعلن الاحتياطي الفدرالي، يوم الأربعاء الماضي، عن عزمه البدء في خفض برنامج التسهيل الكمي والبدء في الرفع التدريجي لأسعار الفائدة، وهي خطوة ستصبح ضربة قاصمة لكل المدينين حول العالم!

بالنسبة للدول العربية، يعني ذلك أنه سيكون من الأصعب عليها الآن الحصول على قروض جديدة، والتي حتى وإن نجحت، فسوف تكون بفائدة أعلى بكثير.

علاوة على ذلك، فقد أدت محاولة الاحتياطي الفدرالي لوقف توزيع الأموال نهاية عام 2018 إلى انخفاض البورصات بنسب تصل إلى عشرات في المئة. الآن سيؤدي الذعر إلى هروب رؤوس الأموال بشكل أساسي من الأسواق الناشئة، بما في ذلك البلدان العربية، وهو ما سيزيد من تعقيد وضعها.

وقريباً، قد ينضم على التوالي إلى حالة إفلاس لبنان طابور من الدول الأخرى.

في هذا السياق، ووفقاً لبيانات البنك المركزي المصري، ارتفع الدين الخارجي لمصر في عام 2020 بنسبة 15%، من 112.67 مليار دولار إلى 129.195 مليار دولار.

في الوقت نفسه، بلغ الدين الخارجي للبلاد في نهاية الربع الأول من عام 2021 فعلياً 134.841 مليار دولار، بعد أن زاد بنسبة 4.4% في ربع واحد فقط، أي أن الدين نما بشكل أسرع حتى بالمقارنة مع فترة الحجر الصحي، عام الأزمة 2020.
إقرأ المزيد
روسيا تحصل على ورقة أخرى رابحة في صراعها من أجل نظام عالمي جديد
روس


The carnival is over for Arab governments
The year 2022 is likely to become the year of bankruptcy for Egypt and a number of other Arab countries.

Over the past few years, some Arab countries have raised their debt ceilings, taking advantage of Western central banks to inject uncovered money into the economy and lower interest rates on loans to near zero.

This has allowed many Arab countries to attract loans with very low interest equipment and avoid bankruptcy. Now the situation has changed, as Western central banks have lost control of the situation, and the death knell of the global financial system is clearly visible.

The Federal Reserve System, in its December 2020 review, projected that the inflation rate in 2021 would be 1.8%. As for that rate in that period of 5.3%, according to official estimates, which are usually understated, and the basic interest rate in the United States of America is 0.25%, this means, first of all, that the best place for forecasts and estimates of the Federal Reserve is a basket Trash. It also means that the real interest rate in the US economy has fallen far below the yellow zone.

That is, the interest yield not only does not bring profit, but it also does not compensate for inflation. The 10-15 year mortgage rate in the USA is around 3%, and the bank is losing more than 2% a year. The deposit rate in the bank is less than 1%, meaning that the depositor loses about 5% annually if he decides to keep his money in the bank.

That is, capital does not generate profits, but incurs losses. This is a fatal situation for the banking system, and it cannot last for long. However, the sustainability of this situation is due to the fact that the central banks in the West are forced every year to print more and more unhedged funds, and distribute them to banks with more and more negative interest rates. Where the volume of bond redemptions, i.e. “quantitative easing” (QE) by the Federal Reserve, is now equal to 120 billion dollars per month!!!

This is exactly what drives inflation, while total debt grows faster and faster! That is, the West is bankrupt in substance and foundation.

I even go further: this system is already a living corpse, a zombie, and soon it will fall. In other words, we see that the journey of the Fall has already begun.

Of course, central banks understand the catastrophic situation, but they have no choice, as they must either allow inflation to accelerate further, with a transition to hyperinflation, or try to reduce the injection of uncovered money, bringing interest rates back above zero. However, with an inflation rate of 5.3%, this means that the base rate in the United States of America must be more than 5.3%, a rate that would lead, given the current level of debt, to bankruptcy of a large part of the debtors in the United States in Within a few months, a guaranteed path toward economic collapse.

The dollar is the global currency, so for now, the Federal Reserve can still print several trillion dollars unhedged before the dollar collapses. The USA can also tolerate negative rates for a longer period. Thus we see the Fed trying to move to positive rates smoothly and gradually, hoping that it will not cause a crash in the stock exchanges, as happened in the last attempt to reduce the printing of unhedged money in late 2018. This attempt, as at the end of the same year, is doomed It will fail, and it will end with a new round of even greater cash injections, with a significant increase in inflation. However, this will take some time, perhaps several years.

However, Arab currencies are stuck in the grip of their own micro-payment systems, and any attempt by them to print uncovered money could immediately lead to inflation and a currency crisis. In other words, the Arab countries are also forced not to print uncovered money (although they are forced to do so), as much as they are forced to borrow more money, mostly from Western banks, which receive money from their central banks at negative interest rates. While the West was lowering interest rates, it was easier and cheaper for Arab countries to borrow.

In view of the acceleration of inflation in the United States of America, the Federal Reserve announced, last Wednesday, its intention to start reducing the quantitative easing program and to start gradually raising interest rates, a step that will become a fatal blow to all debtors around the world!

For Arab countries, this means that it will now be more difficult for them to obtain new loans, which, even if successful, will be of much higher interest.

Moreover, the Federal Reserve's attempt to stop distributing funds at the end of 2018 sent stock markets down by tens of percent. Now the panic will lead to capital flight mainly from emerging markets, including Arab countries, which will further complicate their situation.

And soon, a queue of other countries may successively join the bankruptcy of Lebanon.

In this context, and according to data from the Central Bank of Egypt, Egypt's external debt rose in 2020 by 15%, from $112.67 billion to $129.195 billion.

At the same time, the country's external debt at the end of the first quarter of 2021 actually amounted to 134.841 billion dollars, after it increased by 4.4% in just one quarter, meaning that the debt grew faster even compared to the quarantine period, the year of the crisis 2020.
read more
Russia gets another trump card in its struggle for a new world order
Russians

https://arabic.rt.com/press/1276403-وانتهى-الكرنفال-بالنسبة-للحكومات-العربية/






منطقة خان الخليلي التجارية في القاهرة القديمة ، مصر ، 26 يوليو ، 2020
ويسجل أضعف أداء في عامين

شيماء حفظي, زاوية
٦ يوليو، ٢٠٢٢
اقتصاد مصرأخبار اقتصادية
انكمش أداء القطاع الخاص غير النفطي في مصر خلال شهر يونيو، مسجلا أضعف أداء له في عامين، وسط ضغوط تضخم مواد الإنتاج وانخفاض الطلب.
انخفض مؤشر مديري المشتريات للقطاع الخاص غير النفطي في مصر الصادر عن S&P Global الأربعاء إلى 45.2 نقطة خلال يونيو مقابل 47 نقطة في مايو، وهي أقل قراءة منذ يونيو 2020 خلال الموجة الأولى من جائحة كورونا.
ووفقا للتقرير شهدت الشركات تراجعات حادة في الطلب بسبب الارتفاع الحاد في الأسعار وانخفاض سعر الجنيه ونقص المواد.
وخلال يونيو، شهدت تكاليف الإنتاج أسرع زيادة فيما يقرب من 4 سنوات، ما أدى لتسارع ملحوظ في معدل تضخم أسعار البيع، ما دفع الشركات لتقلل بشكل كبير من نشاطها وشراء مستلزمات الإنتاج.
وقال ديفد أوين الباحث الاقتصادي في S&P Global في التقرير، إن الانخفاض الحاد في معدل الطلب جاء بسبب ارتفاع التضخم وتشديد السياسة النقدية حيث أدى قرار البنك المركزي المصري في وقت سابق بخفض الجنيه مقابل الدولار استجابة لارتفاع أسعار الفائدة من قبل الاحتياطي الفيدرالي إلى ارتفاع تكلفة استيراد السلع.
وأضاف أن الشركات رفعت أسعار البيع في يونيو بأسرع معدل منذ فبراير 2017 في مقابل زيادات متواضعة في الخمسة أشهر الأولى من العام، فيما كانت مستعدة لنقل جزء أكبر من تكاليفها للعملاء، مع تراجع الآمال من أن تؤدي الخصومات لتحفيز انتعاش الطلب.
ومع ذلك، أظهرت الشركات درجة أكبر من الثقة في توقعاتها للعام المقبل. وارتفع مستوى الثقة العام إلى أعلى مستوى له في خمسة أشهر مع وجود آمال بأن النشاط سيبدأ في التعافي من الوضع الحالي.

Khan al-Khalili commercial district in Old Cairo, Egypt, July 26, 2020

It has the weakest performance in two years
Shaima Hefzy, angle
July 6, 2022
Egypt Economy Economic News

The performance of the non-oil private sector in Egypt shrank during the month of June, recording its weakest performance in two years, amid pressures of inflation of production materials and low demand.

The Purchasing Managers' Index for the non-oil private sector in Egypt released by S&P Global on Wednesday fell to 45.2 points during June, compared to 47 points in May, the lowest reading since June 2020 during the first wave of the Corona pandemic.

According to the report, companies witnessed sharp declines in demand due to the sharp rise in prices, the depreciation of the pound and the shortage of materials.

During June, production costs witnessed the fastest increase in nearly 4 years, which led to a noticeable acceleration in the rate of selling price inflation, which prompted companies to significantly reduce their activities and purchase production inputs.

David Owen, an economist at S&P Global, said in the report, that the sharp drop in the demand rate came due to rising inflation and tightening monetary policy, as the Central Bank of Egypt’s decision earlier to devalue the pound against the dollar in response to higher interest rates by the Federal Reserve led to an increase in the cost of importing goods. .

He added that companies raised selling prices in June at the fastest rate since February 2017, in return for modest increases in the first five months of the year, while they were ready to transfer a greater part of their costs to customers, with hopes that discounts would stimulate a recovery in demand.

However, companies showed a greater degree of confidence in their outlook for the coming year. The general level of confidence rose to its highest level in five months with hopes that the activity will start to recover from the current situation.




As for the classification of Egypt, it will not be how things will be


We are now showing what is laughable and disgusting. We wish we would not show this filth in public, but some turn to ridicule when we speak seriously.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@sami_1 , please open another thread for these posts, and let's keep this one strictly relegated to the Armed Forces etc. It's really great that you speak your mind and you have every right to do so, of course. All I'm saying is let's not get too far off-topic and drag this great thread into a topic that doesn't pertain to this thread.

At one point in time, this thread was nothing but great pics and news and things of that sort which made it very exciting, especially the pictures. Let's keep it that way, please. 

Unfortunately this fella ruined this pic with his presence in it. I always say take one pic with your ugly a$$ mug in it for yourself and your family, but then take another without your ugly a$$ mug in it for everyone else to enjoy, instead of this foolish darkening and all that crap. Shame.

Anyway, MiG-29M/M2 with R-77 (RVV-AE) & R-73M or R-74M hard to tell which one they bought 300 missiles of. Hopefully they get the R-77-1 (RVV-SD) and R-74M (RVV-MD) when they hopefully start to finally receive the Su-35s. 






One of my favorite pics of this bad mama. The MiG-35 can accept 4 pylons under each wing and seeing that this is essentially a MiG-35, it also looks like it could accept an additional 2 pylons on each wing to the 2 it already has. Double click and enlarge to be able to see the dark dots for the pylon stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Unfortunately this fella ruined this pic with his presence in it. I always say take one pic with your ugly a$$ mug in it for yourself and your family, but then take another without your ugly a$$ mug in it for everyone else to enjoy, instead of this foolish darkening and all that crap. Shame.


You are talking about Sami?


----------



## The SC




----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> You are talking about Sami?



Noooooo! Eh da?! B'sara7a? You don't see the pic of the MiG-29 with the guy standing in front of it?!?! Talking about that guy in the pic, not Sami!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

@sami_1 If this is all true i would expect the bankruptcy of Egypt to be in a maximum of three years. You have been right on points but questionable on others. You have shown your loyality to this country and iam not questioning it. Your sources remain a blackhole but yet accurate to some degree. I simply do not have the information nor the sources that you have. I cannot agree or debunk your posts. So what is the soloution to all of this and why is he doing that? What will europe offer?


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548626441348292609Way to go Sudan


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548626441348292609Way to go Sudan


Mesh fahem can you explain? I am El Sisi pressured him to not open an airbase for the Russians.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Mesh fahem can you explain? I am El Sisi pressured him to not open an airbase for the Russians.


Opening a naval base for the russians on our south is considred a national security threat for obvious reasons. al bashir wanted to do this but mubarak scared him too much. Selling your land is already one offence it wont benefit neither Sudan or Egypt and afterall both countries have the same fate. Most likely the current president didnt like the idea and there is a close dialogue between both countries that resulted in this


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Opening a naval base for the russians on our south is considred a national security threat for obvious reasons. al bashir wanted to do this but mubarak scared him too much. Selling your land is already one offence it wont benefit neither Sudan or Egypt and afterall both countries have the fate. Most likely the current president didnt like the idea and there is a close dialogue between both countries that resulted in this


So there will be no bases in Sudan?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> So there will be no bases in Sudan?


It looks like its heading that way but lets wait and see


----------



## Gomig-21

Some very cool pics of Tahya Misr FREMM getting dry-docked for its first inspection and overhaul. This was actually back in 2019 just FYI, but I don't remember seeing these pics or them being posted on this thread. Very cool and a good look at probably the most expensive frigate in the EN, between the cost of purchase itself as well as the maintenance which is probably why they decided to go another route with the Berghaminis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Grenade, clips (magazines), radio and AK-103.






I forget what exercise this was, EAF F-16C blk 40 and a JF-17 of the PAF in the background.






A pair of..... absolute beauties.






Let's go, bring these home already!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 862392
> 
> 
> Regarding the issue of the Tiran and Sanafir islands historically before the emergence of the Saudi-Egyptian state, the problem is not with the traitor who sold them and neglecting them, but rather with those who justify betrayal and treachery
> Biden succeeded in humiliating everyone, so he pulled the leaders of countries that think they are big to kneel under their feet and offer the obligations of loyalty and obedience, whether normalization or military cooperation, revealing the military secrets of the Arab countries, selling Israeli weapons and Israel's strategic control of the region in exchange for the support of the rulers who obey this American desire slowly because it will betray them like hostility or When their role ends, will things settle? Of course not. What is planned and implemented is very easy to demolish because it is against peoples. What is done with treason will come a day when it will be removed.
> advice
> So do not donate treason to your country and religion for the sake of a ruler who will be removed even if he is in control of things
> 
> View attachment 862393


What is that shitty first picture..are you that stupid..???

Adel Al-Jubeir for CNN; After being asked about Saudi Arabia's unwillingness to start diplomatic relations with Israel despite American pressure:

"Our demand is clear for peace, which is a settlement on the basis of two states, including a Palestinian state with East Jerusalem as its capital."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548267141828210690


Hydration said:


> مغادرة القوات الدولية لجزيرتي تيران وصنافير
> من الخمسينات، في قرار جمهوري رقمه ٢٧ صدر سنة ١٩٩٠، بيحدد نقاط الأساس للحدود البحرية جمهورية مصر العربية.. القرار ده هو اللي بيحط الإطار الواضح لحدود مصر البحرية، كل اللي عملته الدولة في ٢٠١٦ إنها نفذت القرار اللي مفيش فيه نقاط أساس لا على جزيرة تيران ولا على جزيرة صنافير القرار بتوقيع الرئيس الأسبق محمد حسني مبارك، واتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية يوم ١٨ يناير ١٩٩٠ وتم إيداعه في الأمم المتحدة يوم ٢ مايو ١٩٩٠.. وفي ٢٠١٠ السعودية عملت نفس الإجراء بمرسوم ملكي لنقاط أساس حدودها البحرية وكان عندهم نقطة أساس في تيران ونقطة أساس في صنافير.. من ٢٠١٠ لـ٢٠١٦ في ١١ جلسة مشتركة بين البلدين اتعملوا لبحث موضوع الحدود، والدولة المصرية فحصت الأرشيف السري للخارجية وللمخابرات وللدفاع، وانتهت لتوقيع اتفاق ترسيم الحدود البحرية في ٨ أبريل ٢٠١٦.. يعني لا الرئيس السيسي ولا مؤسسات الدولة صحيوا الصبح قالوا نفتح موضوع الجزيرتين، دي مباحثات شغالة من وقت ما كان اللواء عبد الفتاح السيسي لسه رئيس المخابرات الحربية.. الصورة الثانيه القرار ٢٧ لسنة ١٩٩٠ وفي بداية القرار في إشارة لقانون البحار اللي مصر وافقت عليه في ١٩٨٣.. القرار هو أهم سبب من أسباب الهجوم على الدولة المصرية مع كل ترسيم للحدود طول السنين اللي فاتت، لإن في دولة مش عاجبها القانون، ولو مصر رسّمت بيه في البحر الأحمر، هترّسم بيه في البحر المتوسط بعد كده.. وده اللي حصل.. الجزيرتين اليوم وبعد تصريح بايدن، تحللوا من قيود اتفاقية كامب ديفيد، ومش هتبقى عليهم قوات دولية.. الصورة الثالثة صورة من الأطلس العربي المقرر سنة ١٩٦٧ بدار المساحة العسكرية تيران وصنافير بلون الأراضي السعودية
> مصر عمرها ما تفرط في شبر من ارضها
> This will only allow us to start searching for our treasures in the red sea and btw the BS of israeli arabic nato has failed bidens visit completely fell off including begging for oil
> We arent a country who takes lands by force and we want to search for our treasures in the Red sea
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbVJJnfnbcoLhOviZ_cACEQ/community?lb=Ugkx0sx_3xzbiRMlg7OWM-oJGQr_QMmBLjpC
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 862401
> 
> 
> View attachment 862402


In the map adopted by the United Nations on November 16, 1973 within the geographical scope (XXVIII), it was clearly stated that the islands are located geographically In accordance with international law and the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea promulgated by the General Assembly to the United Nations under Resolution 3067 .. within the Saudi domain..

Add to that the decision of the President of the Arab Republic of Egypt No. 27 of 1990
Regarding the baselines from which the marine areas of the Arab Republic of Egypt are measured.. And published in the Official Gazette in its issue of January 18, 1990,
It did not include the consideration of the islands of “Tiran and Sanafir” within the Egyptian maritime borders..

And here is an edition of a 1916 book that explains the regions and islands that border Sinai, including the islands of Tiran and Sanafir..Nothing is written that they belonged to Egypt!!..


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Grenade, clips (magazines), radio and AK-103.
> 
> View attachment 862774
> 
> 
> I forget what exercise this was, EAF F-16C blk 40 and a JF-17 of the PAF in the background.
> 
> View attachment 862775
> 
> 
> A pair of..... absolute beauties.
> 
> View attachment 862778
> 
> 
> Let's go, bring these home already!
> 
> View attachment 862779


US House votes for sanctions waiver to India over S-400s​https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...l-with-russia/videoshow/92897194.cms?from=mdr


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

I keep hearing that egypts foreign debt is a problem, anyone willing to elaborate in this further since I'm not too informed about it?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I keep hearing that egypts foreign debt is a problem, anyone willing to elaborate in this further since I'm not too informed about it?


This forum is about defence!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I keep hearing that egypts foreign debt is a problem, anyone willing to elaborate in this further since I'm not too informed about it?







If theres anything about the Economy you want to know this guy can or did cover it he is a very reliable source and mby2alesh kteer w twak3atoh bttl3 sa7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I keep hearing that egypts foreign debt is a problem, anyone willing to elaborate in this further since I'm not too informed about it?


Egypt will not pay the IMF’s debts in exchange for the reforms that it carry out anyway, and the Fund extends the payment term for Gulf deposits. Egypt can ask for an extension of their term. The matter is simple..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543980604819128322
The whole world is facing an inflation and monetary crisis.. Egypt is part of the world.. but still faring better than many..






According to the World Investment Report issued by the United Nations... on foreign investment.
Egypt has reduced the volume of foreign direct investment from 8 billion dollars in 2018 to 5 billion in 2021, meaning downed by half in the last 4 years only..

On the other hand, in the same period, foreign direct investment in the UAE increased from 10 to 21 billion dollars (doubled) and increased in Saudi Arabia from 4 to 19 billion dollars (doubled 5 times). The UAE and Saudi Arabia became attractive to foreign investment, contrary to the old idea that they are investors only abroad. .

Of course, foreign investment increased dramatically in the UAE as soon as the Russian-Ukrainian war broke out, as 4,000 Russian millionaires fled to the UAE. (This will appear in the 2022 statistics).

The question now is why do investors go to the UAE and Saudi Arabia and flee from Egypt?

The UAE provided unlimited facilities such as the golden visa, the right of foreigners to own all projects, tax and customs exemptions, and the completion of all procedures electronically.. The UAE united the gates of all government agencies in one UAE API program and they worked "proactive services", meaning three months before the date of renewal of the factory license, they send a message on the investor’s mobile phone, all that is required of him should click on “OK”, pay the fees, and upload the required paper, and the license will be renewed immediately.

In short, they made investment easier and they did it at a very low cost.. Just the cost of making an “application” program on the mobile. because the whole world turned to electronic governments!! The UAE estimated that foreign investment had doubled in just 4 years.

How can Saudi Arabia double foreign investment 5 times in 4 years?!! .. Look, it did exactly the same thing that the UAE, and then KSA provided another very important thing.. They decided that government contracts would be with only foreign companies that had a regional headquarters in Saudi Arabia from January 2024.. So most international companies moved their regional headquarters and investments to Saudi Arabia.

The story is easy and simple... but It needs some management and will..

And what is better is that they are investing in Egypt's economy from those profits..

Anyway we are off topic here,, There is a lot more to this.. but just enlightening some pessimistic souls here..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

ARCH٤R said:


> This forum is about defence!


I'm aware of that, doesn't mean I can't ask a quicky


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549005419523211265So they halted operations in mali and now training other nations
Very great


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549005419523211265So they halted operations in mali and now training other nations
> Very great


I heard that we have casulties lately with the UN missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab you know if the UAE contracted the deal of the ST-100


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59939-egypt-hanwha-defense-and-new-deals



Egypt, Hanwha Defense, and new deals 







Egypt is deepening its cooperation ties with the South Korean defense company Hanwha Defense, after the successful K9 deal.

Additional deals are reported to be in the making.

Those deals are said to concern air defense systems and remote weapon stations (RWS).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> @Philip the Arab you know if the UAE contracted the deal of the ST-100


No clue yet tbh.


----------



## The SC

*Middle East and North Africa: Implications of 2022 Russia-Ukraine War*

https://sgp.fas.org/crs/mideast/R47160.pdf


----------



## The SC

*Egypt will get Typhoon fighters from newly produced Italian allocations*


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @Philip the Arab you know if the UAE contracted the deal of the ST-100








Saudi Arabia, UAE Eye Egyptian-Made ST-100 Armored Vehicle​https://www.defaiya.com/news/Region...-uae-eye-egyptian-made-st-100-armored-vehicle


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 863095
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia, UAE Eye Egyptian-Made ST-100 Armored Vehicle​https://www.defaiya.com/news/Regional News/Egypt/2019/10/31/saudi-arabia-uae-eye-egyptian-made-st-100-armored-vehicle


Problem is that it is an old news so we don't know if they signed it yes or no. I knew that the UAE and the KSA were or are still interested on it.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Problem is that it is an old news so we don't know if they signed it yes or no. I knew that the UAE and the KSA were or are still interested on it.


Egypt started the production of the basic type in 2018.. there are many types as you know..
Egypt has anouced to increase the production to 1000 units a year..So first the demand is pretty big in the Egyptian army itself.. and that should be filled first..after that comes export and even then there are a lot of variants to be considered.. but exports will come as both KSA and the UAE liked the system..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt started the production of the basic type in 2018.. there are many types as you know..
> Egpt has anouced to increase the production to 1000 units a year..So first the demand is pretty big in the Egyptian army itself.. and that should be filled first..after that comes export and even then there are a lot of variants to be considered.. but exports will come as both KSA and the UAE liked the system..


I hope we will see those anti tank and cruise missile in the upcoming months with mounted on those vehicles. Maybe they will be produced locally with a licence from China.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope we will see those anti tank and cruise missile in the upcoming months with mounted on those vehicles. Maybe they will be produced locally with a licence from China.


Everything you see there is with some ToT..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Everything you see there is with some ToT..


But why it is taking long to see those missiles in Egypt and those missiles are available and produced in China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Egypt started the production of the basic type in 2018.. there are many types as you know..
> Egpt has anouced to increase the production to 1000 units a year..So first the demand is pretty big in the Egyptian army itself.. and that should be filled first..after that comes export and even then there are a lot of variants to be considered.. but exports will come as both KSA and the UAE liked the system..


Yes. We must focus on ourselves first since security and capabilities is of utmost priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But why it is taking long to see those missiles in Egypt and those missiles are available and produced in China


Well first they need to be integrated, tested and approved.. this takes its own time..


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> Egypt started the production of the basic type in 2018.. there are many types as you know..
> Egypt has anouced to increase the production to 1000 units a year..So first the demand is pretty big in the Egyptian army itself.. and that should be filled first..after that comes export and even then there are a lot of variants to be considered.. but exports will come as both KSA and the UAE liked the system..


Iraq as well was intrested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549383044162899970
Imagine if we got Denel A2A missile like R-Darter or even Marlin BVR missile. But sadly Rheinmetall Denel isn't focusing on air missiles. But also we will get some good products from this cooperation. It isn't first time that both our MOMP and Rheinmetall Denel Munition meet together.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549407820856147968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

I guess no one has a picture of the Al galala after it sailed to italy
Maybe we will see it when the first Meko arrives


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> I guess no one has a picture of the Al galala after it sailed to italy
> Maybe we will see it when the first Meko arrives



It's been quiet on the naval front, only these pics of Abu Simbel replenishing ship on its way to a UK port for the name change and probably a new paint job and refitting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Do you have anything intresting @joker87

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The interesting aspect about the 24 Eurofighter Typhoons is that it sounds like they've signed the deal and Egypt is requesting an expedited delivery of the first batch of aircraft, just like they did with the Rafales which would be taken out of the current assembly line units designated for the Italian Air Force. Sounds like we might see them sooner than later, at least the first 3 or so.

What makes this even more interesting will be the weapon's package, and specifically the Storm Shadow since that's the cruise missile that is part of the Typhoons weapons inventory. Despite the commonality with the French SCALP on the Rafale and the EAF acquiring an additional 300 of those missiles with the new Rafal order, what will they order with the Typhoon? The Storm Shadow is pretty much the British copy of the SCALP (or the other way around it doesn't really matter) but heavily packed with US technology. That makes it a major sticking point and of course, what will happen with the Meteors and these Typhoons? Will Italy be able to supply them through MBDA? What about the Brimstones (also British weapons) and the IRIST-T A2A missiles (I believe are German)? All these questions makes this EFT deal rather interesting to see what happens with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> The interesting aspect about the 24 Eurofighter Typhoons is that it sounds like they've signed the deal and Egypt is requesting an expedited delivery of the first batch of aircraft, just like they did with the Rafales which would be taken out of the current assembly line units designated for the Italian Air Force. Sounds like we might see them sooner than later, at least the first 3 or so.
> 
> What makes this even more interesting will be the weapon's package, and specifically the Storm Shadow since that's the cruise missile that is part of the Typhoons weapons inventory. Despite the commonality with the French SCALP on the Rafale and the EAF acquiring an additional 300 of those missiles with the new Rafal order, what will they order with the Typhoon? The Storm Shadow is pretty much the British copy of the SCALP (or the other way around it doesn't really matter) but heavily packed with US technology. That makes it a major sticking point and of course, what will happen with the Meteors and these Typhoons? Will Italy be able to supply them through MBDA? What about the Brimstones (also British weapons) and the IRIST-T A2A missiles (I believe are German)? All these questions makes this EFT deal rather interesting to see what happens with them.


I think we will look for more french SCALPS
No brimstones that thing is filled from head to toe with American components and might as well be American
IRIS-T is a nessacity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> I think we will look for more french SCALPS
> No brimstones that thing is filled from head to toe with American components and might as well be American
> IRIS-T is a nessacity



It's going to be very interesting to see how they'll deal with this weapons dilemma. If they can interchange the Storm Shadows with SCALPs, then they could also interchange the Brimstones with French AASM HAMMERS since the aircraft would definitely need PGMs of those types.

Which also brings in the aircraft's compatibility with all GBU Paveway series of munitions. Will the US allow the EAF to use its stock of GBU 10, 12 and I think 15s also on these Typhoons? It's a phenomenal aircraft and several listings claim it to be a small step superior to the Rafale, even the Captor-E AESA is said to be a bit better than the RBE2 AESA in the Rafale, but I don't believe the EFT's Praetorian Ex-Euro-DASS EW suite is as good or as effective as the Rafale's SPECTRA. It still has a phenomenal sensor fusion suite (so does the Rafale) and JMCHS which I would love to see EAF pilots getting and using. I've always maintained that having the EFTs supplement the Rafales in the EAF is an excellent air force model. 

The people who mention logistical nightmares because of the variety of platforms seem to be missing the fact that each fighter has its own dedicated pilots and trained crews. It's not like the ones operating & working on the MiG-29M/M2s will also be working the Typhoons!? lol. Yes spare parts and different weapons might be a bit challenging, but they seem to think the reward is well worth the bit of complications.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> It's going to be very interesting to see how they'll deal with this weapons dilemma. If they can interchange the Storm Shadows with SCALPs, then they could also interchange the Brimstones with French AASM HAMMERS since the aircraft would definitely need PGMs of those types.
> 
> Which also brings in the aircraft's compatibility with all GBU Paveway series of munitions. Will the US allow the EAF to use its stock of GBU 10, 12 and I think 15s also on these Typhoons? It's a phenomenal aircraft and several listings claim it to be a small step superior to the Rafale, even the Captor-E AESA is said to be a bit better than the RBE2 AESA in the Rafale, but I don't believe the EFT's Praetorian Ex-Euro-DASS EW suite is as good or as effective as the Rafale's SPECTRA. It still has a phenomenal sensor fusion suite (so does the Rafale) and JMCHS which I would love to see EAF pilots getting and using. I've always maintained that having the EFTs supplement the Rafales in the EAF is an excellent air force model.
> 
> The people who mention logistical nightmares because of the variety of platforms seem to be missing the fact that each fighter has its own dedicated pilots and trained crews. It's not like the ones operating & working on the MiG-29M/M2s will also be working the Typhoons!? lol. Yes spare parts and different weapons might be a bit challenging, but they seem to think the reward is well worth the bit of complications.


For me, it is important to us to mount some indigenous or JV products like Al Tariq PGM so we can more weapons to our arsenal. It must be a clause in this deal or even the Rafale's deal. I am sure with EDEX2023 which will be specialized on smart munition so maybe we will se some indigenous products.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> For me, it is important to us to mount some indigenous or JV products like Al Tariq PGM so we can more weapons to our arsenal. It must be a clause in this deal or even the Rafale's deal. I am sure with EDEX2023 which will be specialized on smart munition so maybe we will se some indigenous products.



That's right, I forgot about the Al Tariq and that whole set of weapons from Denel/UAE.







If the EAF was able to mount them not only on the Mirage 2Ks, but also the F-16 blck 52s, that means they didn't have any restrictions from the US to integrate such new weapons on them and possibly helped by either participating in the integration, or simply having given the EAF the necessary source codes to process the integration. Unless they simply used the separate, wireless computer pad to launch them instead of using the aircraft's avionics and weapons systems, like @Philip the Arab suggested could've been a possibility. 

If we think about it, that is an incredibly flexible system to mount those weapons on any aircraft. It would be very easy for the EAF to use them on all its aircraft, including Russian models.

Regardless, it still shows terms of usage on US aircraft might not be so strict on the F-16s as the rumors were of the F-15 offer. That only means that it's quite possible for the EAF to also integrate a medium/long range A2A missiles on the F-16s from either Denel, HAL in the ASTRA or an indigenous sample like you suggested. It would really be superb if they were able to not only get the meteor, but also use them on the F-16s.











Between these and the fancy shmancy Sparrow missile we saw and that yellow cruise missile snippet in the video you posted a little while back, it's evident that the Egyptian military has quite a few things they're working on that we have no idea about that they haven't showcased at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egyptian ambassador to Serbia discusses cooperation with defense minister


Egypt's Ambassador to Belgrade Bassel Salah met Wednesday with Serbian Minister of Defense Nebojsa Stefanovic to discuss bilateral cooperation.




www.egypttoday.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The hopeful, eventual complete list of EAF fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> That's right, I forgot about the Al Tariq and that whole set of weapons from Denel/UAE.
> 
> View attachment 863376
> 
> 
> If the EAF was able to mount them not only on the Mirage 2Ks, but also the F-16 blck 52s, that means they didn't have any restrictions from the US to integrate such new weapons on them and possibly helped by either participating in the integration, or simply having given the EAF the necessary source codes to process the integration. Unless they simply used the separate, wireless computer pad to launch them instead of using the aircraft's avionics and weapons systems, like @Philip the Arab suggested could've been a possibility.
> 
> If we think about it, that is an incredibly flexible system to mount those weapons on any aircraft. It would be very easy for the EAF to use them on all its aircraft, including Russian models.
> 
> Regardless, it still shows terms of usage on US aircraft might not be so strict on the F-16s as the rumors were of the F-15 offer. That only means that it's quite possible for the EAF to also integrate a medium/long range A2A missiles on the F-16s from either Denel, HAL in the ASTRA or an indigenous sample like you suggested. It would really be superb if they were able to not only get the meteor, but also use them on the F-16s.
> 
> View attachment 863381
> 
> 
> View attachment 863382
> 
> 
> Between these and the fancy shmancy Sparrow missile we saw and that yellow cruise missile snippet in the video you posted a little while back, it's evident that the Egyptian military has quite a few things they're working on that we have no idea about that they haven't showcased at all.


It was a Sparrow missile that changed the fuel cells and the seeker and made it a 100K range, an 80 . kill zone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549534880328953857

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker87 said:


> It was a Sparrow missile that changed the fuel cells and the seeker and made it a 100K range, an 80 . kill zone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549534880328953857


But the seeker is active or semi active? Because if it is a semi active seeker we will have the same dilemma.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> But the seeker is active or semi active? Because if it is a semi active seeker we will have the same dilemma.


Wont it be rude to change the semi active seeker with a semi active seeker?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Wont it be rude to change the semi active seeker with a semi active seeker?


True but we don't know the fucking restriction that US can put on them hahahaha. We need more fucking details about this missile. Did we build the active seeker, we got from the US, from France etc... @joker87 @sami_1 any idea about the seeker and did we build it locally yes or no?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> True but we don't know the fucking restriction that US can put on them hahahaha. We need more fucking details about this missile. Did we build the active seeker, we got from the US, from France etc... @joker87 @sami_1 any idea about the seeker and did we build it locally yes or no?


Its probably either a german seeker or local
Thats all i can give you


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Its probably either a german seeker or local
> Thats all i can give you


Because for secrets or you don't have any other details hahaha?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Because for secrets or you don't have any other details hahaha?


No Idh any other details lol. Iam just a civillian man

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Egyptian ambassador to Serbia discusses cooperation with defense minister
> 
> 
> Egypt's Ambassador to Belgrade Bassel Salah met Wednesday with Serbian Minister of Defense Nebojsa Stefanovic to discuss bilateral cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.egypttoday.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC , check out the phenomenally smooth finish on this Rafale. Dassault engineering is really amazing. Very neat and not often noticeable air speed & directional sensor fins on both sides of the bottom front fuselage. You don't really notice those very often like in this pic. Double click to get the large HR and see them better.






The rarer, single seat EAF Rafale. They only ordered 8 of these out of the 24 in the first batch. I'll have to look at the Dassault media release if they gave any information on the number of these EMs and how many 2-seat DMs in the new order of 30. Should be fun when they start receiving them and hopefully by then, they'll be flying formations with the Eurofighters.






Another single seat EM.






BTW, if you open this image in a new tab and click it to large, those R-77s on this EAF MiG-29M/M2 sure do appear to have the tapered ends of the export R-77-1 (RVV-SD). Hard to tell 100% but they're close. Plus you really get a good look at all the other attachments like the rear MAWS and FLIR & T-220 pods attachments and some other neat features on this terrific fighter. Really hope they manage somehow to increase the numbers with many more MiG-35s and the upper end A2A missiles. It really would be great to see them work around CAATSA like India appears to have done.






I'm also very glad they didn't paint the ones they received with that horrible aqua blue bottom color lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC , check out the phenomenally smooth finish on this Rafale. Dassault engineering is really amazing. Very neat and not often noticeable air speed & directional sensor fins on both sides of the bottom front fuselage. You don't really notice those very often like in this pic. Double click to get the large HR and see them better.
> 
> View attachment 863757
> 
> 
> The rarer, single seat EAF Rafale. They only ordered 8 of these out of the 24 in the first batch. I'll have to look at the Dassault media release if they gave any information on the number of these EMs and how many 2-seat DMs in the new order of 30. Should be fun when they start receiving them and hopefully by then, they'll be flying formations with the Eurofighters.
> 
> View attachment 863758
> 
> 
> Another single seat EM.
> 
> View attachment 863760
> 
> 
> BTW, if you open this image in a new tab and click it to large, those R-77s on this EAF MiG-29M/M2 sure do appear to have the tapered ends of the export R-77-1 (RVV-SD). Hard to tell 100% but they're close. Plus you really get a good look at all the other attachments like the rear MAWS and FLIR & T-220 pods attachments and some other neat features on this terrific fighter. Really hope they manage somehow to increase the numbers with many more MiG-35s and the upper end A2A missiles. It really would be great to see them work around CAATSA like India appears to have done.
> 
> View attachment 863767
> 
> 
> I'm also very glad they didn't paint the ones they received with that horrible aqua blue bottom color lol.


How is the performance of russian BVRs in combats? I heard that they isn't that good


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549751599668629505


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> How is the performance of russian BVRs in combats? I heard that they isn't that good



Sorry I missed this post. They've never really been tested enough in combat to determine how good or bad they are, until now in Ukraine with the R-77-1 (RVV-SD) which is the newer, more advanced and longer-range missile than the original R-77 (RVV-AE). Russian Su-35 pilots have been shooting down Ukrainian MiG-29s, Su-27s and Su-25s, even Mi-24s successfully with the R-77-1. So I would say if the EAF has in fact purchased the RVV-SD, the MiG-29M/M2s have a very lethal A2A missile.

Speaking of Su-35s, not sure what the date of this pic is, waiting to find out from the source but in the meantime, the last satellite pic of Khurba airbase at Komsomolsk-on-Amur that we saw of these EAF Su-35s in Russia, there was a total of 17. This pic shows 21 of them. So I'm guessing it's more recent. Still, what the heck are they still doing in Russia gaddamit bring them home already!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

@Gomig-21 

Wouldn't that bump on the nose of the Egyptian *Sparrow* missiles be a satellite guidance component added to it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550130859893596168

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

LAZAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Wouldn't that bump on the nose of the Egyptian *Sparrow* missiles be a satellite guidance component added to it..


Meaning because I am gahel hahaha


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Armed Forces are negotiating with the United States of America to acquire 2 Oliver Hazard Perry frigates from the US Navy's inventory.

It is about:
USS CARR (FFG-52) *
USS ELROD (FFG 55) *

The deal, if completed, will be followed by another deal to integrate a French radar from thales Thales* Smarts-S MK2 3D* and other modern equipment, including the *Commander C3* digital system.

Egypt is an old operator of this type of frigates. The Egyptian Navy operates four Oliver Hazard Perry frigates, as follows:

• Sharm-El-Sheik (901)
• Toushka (906)
• Alexandria (911)
• Taba (916)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> @The SC , check out the phenomenally smooth finish on this Rafale. Dassault engineering is really amazing. Very neat and not often noticeable air speed & directional sensor fins on both sides of the bottom front fuselage. You don't really notice those very often like in this pic. Double click to get the large HR and see them better.
> 
> View attachment 863757
> 
> 
> The rarer, single seat EAF Rafale. They only ordered 8 of these out of the 24 in the first batch. I'll have to look at the Dassault media release if they gave any information on the number of these EMs and how many 2-seat DMs in the new order of 30. Should be fun when they start receiving them and hopefully by then, they'll be flying formations with the Eurofighters.
> 
> View attachment 863758
> 
> 
> Another single seat EM.
> 
> View attachment 863760
> 
> 
> BTW, if you open this image in a new tab and click it to large, those R-77s on this EAF MiG-29M/M2 sure do appear to have the tapered ends of the export R-77-1 (RVV-SD). Hard to tell 100% but they're close. Plus you really get a good look at all the other attachments like the rear MAWS and FLIR & T-220 pods attachments and some other neat features on this terrific fighter. Really hope they manage somehow to increase the numbers with many more MiG-35s and the upper end A2A missiles. It really would be great to see them work around CAATSA like India appears to have done.
> 
> View attachment 863767
> 
> 
> I'm also very glad they didn't paint the ones they received with that horrible aqua blue bottom color lol.


Or even worse, that stupid blocky orange colorscheme. Those sukhois NEED an aesa radar ASAP. Along with the upgrades to the migs for the 35 varient. R77 missles are a good baseline a2a missle. We need the better version to kit our migs and su's in the not so distant future. This is why I'm so keen on just phasing out and selling away the f16 fleet. We won't be getting the amraam at all so whats the point of having a basket full of flying coffins? Sell them off to other allies that are close to America so that the approval is given, and slowly take in more migs, India bypassed caatsa, egypts importance wont be underestimated and so that could be leveraged as well, the khaleeg knows this too well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 863975
> 
> 
> View attachment 863976
> 
> 
> View attachment 863977
> 
> 
> LAZAR
> View attachment 863979




Seems like our preisdent is interested in loitering munitions. In 1:10, he directed his hands towards this kamikaze drone.
Honestly bravo to all of you because almost all the equiments in egypt/serbia cooperation thread are in the video hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Anyone wants a D**k measurement? HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Very good video but the problem he didn't deeply research about our Rafales. Or maybe he didn't follow latests news about them

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Anyone wants a D**k measurement? HaHaHa!


Sorry but he is so biased haha. First he didn't tell you that we got licence production from UAE etc... And second he didn't say that there is rumors that Turkey has produced locally all the important parts of it. Third, we know the turkish capabilities for drones but we are beginners we have a long journey. Elhamdullilah for all thing bas sometimes we must not nedhak 3ala nafsina.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Anyone wants a D**k measurement? HaHaHa!



Love it! Everything he said was 100% on the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Love it! Everything he said was 100% on the money.


It's a half truth, they're working on their own spare parts now I imagine. Egypts drone is a somewhat diffrent from their Emirati counterparts, also @Ghostkiller i had a funny feeling that video was from binkovs battlegrounds before I opened it 🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Vucic prepared a special gift for the Egyptian president, a rifle M70 carbine. Handcrafted by Zastava..

President Vucic stated: “It was specially sculpted for the best hunters and the best people,”












Anti-armor such as Bumbar "The Bee"






Different launchers
















Zastava light vehicles, whether for transportation or logistics.. Or even to carry multiple weapons






Individual weapons such as the Zastava M21






And much, much, much more..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

How many ships is the en going to commission? I heard they wanted 12 bergaminis


----------



## The SC

*Egypt is negotiating with MBDA to obtain "Sea Wolf" air defense missiles*






The missiles that Egypt desires, according to the Tactical Report website, are suited to any naval vessel that is provided with a defensive point capable of providing short-range air defense against each of the missiles capable of flying close to the surface of the sea. “These missiles fly at very low altitudes, up to a few meters above sea level.” The surface of the water, with the aim of not being detected by the ship’s target’s radar, and that the defensive missiles on board the target ship cannot descend to such a low altitude.” Therefore, Sea Wolf missiles are an important solution for this type of missile.

Sea Wolf missiles can also counter attacking missiles and aircraft that carry out their attacks and swoop with high angles of attack.

There are two versions of the Sea Wolf missiles, the first is the GWS-25, which is fired in a conventional way, while the second, more advanced version, called the GWS-26, is vertically launched, and the vertical launch provides a basic and important feature which is the ability to place the missiles vertically inside The naval piece, which enables it to carry larger numbers of missiles, thus being able to fight for longer periods, and protect itself and other friendly pieces against larger and fiercer attacks.

The missile is characterized by its powerful engine that works on solid fuel, and provides it with a speed of up to three times the speed of sound (3 Mach), and speed for defensive missiles is one of the most important factors that enable it to confront the attacking missiles,.Defensive missiles should be about twice as fast as offensive missiles.

Sea Wolf missiles can also intercept their targets, engage them, and destroy them, at engagement ranges between 1,000 and 6,000 meters (1,100 - 6,600 yards), and at altitudes ranging from 10 meters (33 feet) to 3,000 meters (9,800 feet). .

The warhead of the missile weighs 14 kg (30.9 lb) and is of the high-explosive type, and operates with a proximity fuze.. witch is 5 to 10 times more lethal than other fuses.

If the deal is completed, Egypt will possess a gigantic mixture of the latest European missiles in those countries, or as it is called, the first-class missiles that did not meet in the European countries themselves, namely:

• Aster-30 missiles with a range of 120 km
• Aster-15 missiles with a range of 15 to 35 km
*.* CAMM-ER missiles, with a range of 45 km
• Mica Ng missiles with a range of 40 km
And the Sea Wolf missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Vucic prepared a special gift for the Egyptian president, a rifle M70 carbine. Handcrafted by Zastava..
> 
> President Vucic stated: “It was specially sculpted for the best hunters and the best people,”



This is just so great. Look at the respect the great Serbian leadership has given President Sisi. From the MiG-29 escorting of the Egyptian Presidential Plane into Belgrade, and the incredible military exhibit and tour they gave him upon his arrival as well as the wreath display at the tomb of the unknown soldier that they allowed president Sisi to perform. He's been so well greeted in many countries he's been to, but this has to be the BEST greeting ceremony from start to finish that I've personally seen him attend.

Giving someone a gift like that is so symbolic of the kind of friendship and exchange of goodwill that kings and queens would do back in the middle ages. It was revered as one of the most respectful and highest honors bestowed upon any other king or queen of nations and the tradition has somewhat lost its appeal and ways through the years, unfortunately. But the heart of the slavic and central European countries have actually retained that tradition as evidenced here in this terrific ceremony and display of the utmost respect. Even the way they shook hands was with such genuine appreciation for one another that it's truly pleasing to see.

Then I cannot help but turn around and compare this to the despicable treatment of President Sisi from that scum-sucking hog Trump calling him "his favorite dictator" I mean who the frig says that kind of thing except for the ultimate lowlife? Then you have the egomaniacal scuzz bucket from Turkey who had the nerve to speak ill and pretend he had some phantom authority to declare President Sisi illegitimate because of his twisted love for the terrorist agency known as the Muslim Brotherhood. Even to the point where at the United Nations, he wouldn't even enter the same meeting room as President Sisi was in. What a consummate dirtbag. I bet he loses his mind when he sees the incredible friendship President Sisi has with Cyprus' and Greece's president in that terrific trio of friends lol. Love it!

Then you have the biggest clown of them all in the pos Joe Biden who not only said the awful things about MBS and Saudiya. but also chastised President Sisi saying some BS about "no more favors for trump's favorite dictator" WTF?! Take your favors and stick them where the sun don't shine you incompetent clowny fool. 

Then there is the most diplomatic and professional leader of one of the greatest countries in the history of mankind taking the higher road and holding his head high and not once did he utter a single derogatory word towards any of these dirtbags that insulted him for absolutely no reason whatsoever. All three of those scum leaders can go to the sixteenth hell as far as I'm concerned. They could certainly learn how to behave respectfully from President Sisi.

Even the Israeli leadership exhibits much better dignity and treats president Sisi the way he ought to be treated just like any other leader with the utmost respect as he returns the same sentiment as well.

This Serbian leadership exemplifies the true meaning of diplomatic respect and friendship and exposes the disgusting behavior of the other ones I mentioned, and I cannot wait to see the Egyptian leadership reciprocate the same treatment to the excellent Serbian leaders someday soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Or even worse, that stupid blocky orange colorscheme. Those sukhois NEED an aesa radar ASAP. Along with the upgrades to the migs for the 35 varient. R77 missles are a good baseline a2a missle. We need the better version to kit our migs and su's in the not so distant future. This is why I'm so keen on just phasing out and selling away the f16 fleet. We won't be getting the amraam at all so whats the point of having a basket full of flying coffins? Sell them off to other allies that are close to America so that the approval is given, and slowly take in more migs, India bypassed caatsa, egypts importance wont be underestimated and so that could be leveraged as well, the khaleeg knows this too well.


well we tried selling them america said no
Even then we have a modded sparrow now how cool is that
And i think they probably have an aesa radar by now or there will be no use of them disaering then appearing again after the rumours of the Rafale fight


----------



## Hydration

Also i wanted to Talk about how the MoMP has a % in every privte sector company is actually a good thing
You are preventing them from escaping like what IMUT did to south africa
They wont pressure you or sell without your approval like what was happening with denel righnmetal selling whole factories to countries the german law disagrees with like UAE KSA because of the war in yemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt-France strategic partnership key to stability in ME, East Med and Africa: Sisi to Macron - Foreign Affairs - Egypt


President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi affirmed on Friday Egypt’s keenness to deepen the extended strategic partnership with France as a vital pillar to preserve security and stability in the Middle East, East Mediterranean, and Africa.




english.ahram.org.eg





Maybe new deal? I hope they will talk about Meteor situation. We need fucking more infos about our new Sparrow.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550205409675329537

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550205413680943109


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt-France strategic partnership key to stability in ME, East Med and Africa: Sisi to Macron - Foreign Affairs - Egypt
> 
> 
> President Abdel-Fattah El-Sisi affirmed on Friday Egypt’s keenness to deepen the extended strategic partnership with France as a vital pillar to preserve security and stability in the Middle East, East Mediterranean, and Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> english.ahram.org.eg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe new deal? I hope they will talk about Meteor situation. We need fucking more infos about our new Sparrow.



Many are thinking the visit will be about the Barracuda submarines, and that Sisi is notifying Macron that Germany had offered a deal on equivalent subs and wants to see if France would make a bid offer.

Hopefully he'll also check on the status of the 2 Airbus A330 MRTT air refuelers & satellite. Let's hope he also finds out about the Meteors that should be supplied to the first batch of Rafales now that apparently they've been upgraded to F3-Rs and capable of deploying the missile. 

A lot of stuff to speculate on, but IMHO, I think it's much more along the lines of strategic regional issues such as Libya and other matters more so that the weapons deals, which if they are included, would be secondary to the main reason for the visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Many are thinking the visit will be about the Barracuda submarines, and that Sisi is notifying Macron that Germany had offered a deal on equivalent subs and wants to see if France would make a bid offer.
> 
> Hopefully he'll also check on the status of the 2 Airbus A330 MRTT air refuelers & satellite. Let's hope he also finds out about the Meteors that should be supplied to the first batch of Rafales now that apparently they've been upgraded to F3-Rs and capable of deploying the missile.
> 
> A lot of stuff to speculate on, but IMHO, I think it's much more along the lines of strategic regional issues such as Libya and other matters more so that the weapons deals, which if they are included, would be secondary to the main reason for the visit.


I think its libya
The libyan parliment was burnt down by organized protests recently

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Many are thinking the visit will be about the Barracuda submarines, and that Sisi is notifying Macron that Germany had offered a deal on equivalent subs and wants to see if France would make a bid offer.
> 
> Hopefully he'll also check on the status of the 2 Airbus A330 MRTT air refuelers & satellite. Let's hope he also finds out about the Meteors that should be supplied to the first batch of Rafales now that apparently they've been upgraded to F3-Rs and capable of deploying the missile.
> 
> A lot of stuff to speculate on, but IMHO, I think it's much more along the lines of strategic regional issues such as Libya and other matters more so that the weapons deals, which if they are included, would be secondary to the main reason for the visit.


The thing is that there is something happening. El Sisi went to Jeddah then few days later to Germany then to Serbia then to France. This is sus for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

There is also a very huge trafficking of Mercanaries from syria
Its about to blow up



Ghostkiller said:


> The thing is that there is something happening. El Sisi went to Jeddah then few days later to Germany then to Serbia then to France. This is sus for me


Weapon deals and economic deals as well


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> There is also a very huge trafficking of Mercanaries from syria
> Its about to blow up


This isn't national threat to our security. If you want to solve the syrian issues then you must negotiate with Iran Russia and Syria and ofc the coalition forces in Syria.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Very good video but the problem he didn't deeply research about our Rafales. Or maybe he didn't follow latests news about them



Such as what? Just curious what you're referring to and not trying to give you a hard time. The SCALPs? He didn't mention that they were in fact taken care of and 100 units delivered to the EAF. We even have pictures of the cruise missiles in Egypt, so we know it's correct.

But it is really sad to hear the way he described the US' distrust in Egypt. Yet the US has supplied over 1000 Abram tanks, Apache helicopters and 220 F-16s, so it's not like they treat Egypt as a "pariah" in the silly words of Joe Biden. But still, to keep the advanced tech away is disturbing enough, for sure, and is the whole reason for the hatred towards the US and the sentiment that all F-16s should be eliminated from the EAF which I think is absolutely ridiculous lol.

Just because they're not equipped with AIM-120s doesn't mean they're useless! They're still very powerful and if you study aerial fighting concepts and strategies, you'll realize that BVR is not a done deal as far as who would win an aerial battle. Granted the Sparrows are semi-active, but that doesn't mean they're completely useless since there are several techniques to lose an incoming AIM-120 while another aircraft fires a Sparrow at the same enemy. Or engage AWACs and heavy EW to close the distance and bring the fight close etc.

So just not having the AIM-120 certainly doesn't mean the F-16s should be canned lol. No way, if anything, they should find other ways to improve on them but definitely keep them as they're an intricate part of the EAF. Their attack role is superb and cannot be discounted based simply on emotions and hatred of the US. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

BTW, that fellow in @Ghostkiller 's video was definitely right about the whole premise of the video. The Rafale is selling like hotcakes because the US has kicked itself in the face by making all those restrictions and refusing to sell the F-35 to countries it doesn't trust. Now France and Dassault have swooped right in to pick up the pieces and get all the contracts from all the disgruntled nations that are pissed at the US and at the same time, offer an incredible package in the Rafale.

Even Iraq now is requesting 14 Rafales LOL! And you know the UAE going out and blasting an 80 fighter contract with Dassault was a major result of the US not agreeing on supplying it with the F-35. Even so, Lockheed Martin is still making a killing even with all the banned countries, but Dassault is also cashing in on the results of that.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Such as what? Just curious what you're referring to and not trying to give you a hard time. The SCALPs? He didn't mention that they were in fact taken care of and 100 units delivered to the EAF. We even have pictures of the cruise missiles in Egypt, so we know it's correct.
> 
> But it is really sad to hear the way he described the US' distrust in Egypt. Yet the US has supplied over 1000 Abram tanks, Apache helicopters and 220 F-16s, so it's not like they treat Egypt as a "pariah" in the silly words of Joe Biden. But still, to keep the advanced tech away is disturbing enough, for sure, and is the whole reason for the hatred towards the US and the sentiment that all F-16s should be eliminated from the EAF which I think is absolutely ridiculous lol.
> 
> Just because they're not equipped with AIM-120s doesn't mean they're useless! They're still very powerful and if you study aerial fighting concepts and strategies, you'll realize that BVR is not a done deal as far as who would win an aerial battle. Granted the Sparrows are semi-active, but that doesn't mean they're completely useless since there are several techniques to lose an incoming AIM-120 while another aircraft fires a Sparrow at the same enemy. Or engage AWACs and heavy EW to close the distance and bring the fight close etc.
> 
> So just not having the AIM-120 certainly doesn't mean the F-16s should be canned lol. No way, if anything, they should find other ways to improve on them but definitely keep them as they're an intricate part of the EAF. Their attack role is superb and cannot be discounted based simply on emotions and hatred of the US. Just my opinion.


What I meant was about the SCALP missiles not our F-16s. He didn't follow latest news



Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, that fellow in @Ghostkiller 's video was definitely right about the whole premise of the video. The Rafale is selling like hotcakes because the US has kicked itself in the face by making all those restrictions and refusing to sell the F-35 to countries it doesn't trust. Now France and Dassault have swooped right in to pick up the pieces and get all the contracts from all the disgruntled nations that are pissed at the US and at the same time, offer an incredible package in the Rafale.
> 
> Even Iraq now is requesting 14 Rafales LOL! And you know the UAE going out and blasting an 80 fighter contract with Dassault was a major result of the US not agreeing on supplying it with the F-35. Even so, Lockheed Martin is still making a killing even with all the banned countries, but Dassault is also cashing in on the results of that.


He is true that he saw that USA don't "trust" Egypt. And also about the countries who can't or USA don't let them buy go to contract Rafales. Because of its advanced tech etc...


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> What I meant was about the SCALP missiles not our F-16s. He didn't follow latest news


Ishtah. I knew you were talking about the Rafales and not the F-16s, I just wasn't sure exactly what you were referring to but my guess was correct that it was the SCALPs and that he didn't mention that France did replace the US parts and sent new ones with all French parts to Egypt, 100 of them from all the reliable info we have so far.

I mentioned the F-16 only as an added comment because I noticed a few gentlemen here saying the EAF should find a way to get rid of them and I simply disagree for the reasons I stated. Just offering my difference in opinion on the matter.

We also really don't know anything about that fancy shmancy sparrow missile. All the pics we've seen except that one have been the regular sparrows and not this new bubble headed one, lol.

But on another note, if you follow enough USAF and USN news, we can see that the US Navy still uses the Sparrow on a regular basis. Granted it's an advanced version for the F/A-18 Super Duper Hornet, but nonetheless, they do use it and don't only rely on the AIM-120.

Also, another aspect to consider about the F-16 is if you notice in many of the pics of several air forces that operate Vipers, a lot of times they equip them with only AIM-9 Sidewinders and not often they actually mount AIM-120s on them. More often than not, you'll see A LOT more AIM-9s on F-16s and F-18s and F-15s than you'll see AIM-120s. Interesting concept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Ishtah. I knew you were talking about the Rafales and not the F-16s, I just wasn't sure exactly what you were referring to but my guess was correct that it was the SCALPs and that he didn't mention that France did replace the US parts and sent new ones with all French parts to Egypt, 100 of them from all the reliable info we have so far.
> 
> I mentioned the F-16 only as an added comment because I noticed a few gentlemen here saying the EAF should find a way to get rid of them and I simply disagree for the reasons I stated. Just offering my difference in opinion on the matter.
> 
> We also really don't know anything about that fancy shmancy sparrow missile. All the pics we've seen except that one have been the regular sparrows and not this new bubble headed one, lol.
> 
> But on another note, if you follow enough USAF and USN news, we can see that the US Navy still uses the Sparrow on a regular basis. Granted it's an advanced version for the F/A-18 Super Duper Hornet, but nonetheless, they do use it and don't only rely on the AIM-120.
> 
> Also, another aspect to consider about the F-16 is if you notice in many of the pics of several air forces that operate Vipers, a lot of times they equip them with only AIM-9 Sidewinders and not often they actually mount AIM-120s on them. More often than not, you'll see A LOT more AIM-9s on F-16s and F-18s and F-15s than you'll see AIM-120s. Interesting concept.


Can you repost the strange Sparrow to compare to a normal Sparrow.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> This isn't national threat to our security. If you want to solve the syrian issues then you must negotiate with Iran Russia and Syria and ofc the coalition forces in Syria.


What do you think happened in oman bro?
And please read my post again mercanry traficking from syria to libya


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> What do you think happened in oman bro?
> And please read my post again mercanry traficking from syria to libya


What happened in Oman?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> What happened in Oman?


We met with iranian officials


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Still he didn't talk about our procurement of MIG-29 M/M2, Rafales, SU-35. Our BM projects. He said that we have little BM which isn't true. Maybe he is right on cruise missile. He said that Israel has nuclear warheads but he didn't mention about chemical and biological weapons. Plus he didn't mention both countries depths. So the problem he isn't searching more for the egyptian parts. We used chemical and biological weapons during Yemen war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


>



Good stuff. He had no problem being emphatic about the fact that there has never been an actual dedicated military nuclear problem, but pretty much left the question open as to the possibilities of all sorts of other alternatives hahaha. Very smart and cautious man while saying as much as he could without getting in trouble, especially in the beginning where he said he needs to be careful answering this question or he won't finish the program lmaooo. That was great. Also in the end where he said anything is possible.

Really great discussion about the whole civilian nuclear program that led to the current Dabaa powerplant that just started construction but his description of the different type of nuclear plant that failed in Grenoble as a result of graphite technology which was only used by the Soviets and everyone else always knew that it had a propensity to fail once temperatures rose, there was no failsafe mechanism possible to stop the reaction. Whereas most western and other types with soft and heavy water and current conventional nuclear elements were and are much safer which eventually led Russia disbanding the use of graphite rods to develop arguably the best and safest nuclear reactor technology that will be used in the new 4 reactors.

All the other stuff was fascinating knowing that even during the days of Nasser pre-67 that they had achieved 2 kW but it was basically insignificant and that you needed a maximum of 25 kW to develop a potential nuke. Sounds like a military program was actually on its way LOOOL but of course he was quick to mention that even then it was for civilian purposes and that the wars ended all of that. But he did leave a lot on the table to draw one's own conclusions. 

I thought for sure he would be asked about the Soviet ships that arrived in Alexandria sometime in 1973, but it wasn't brought up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*The Minister of Military Production receives the delegation of the South African company "Rheinmetall Denel"





*

Minister Morsi explained that during the meeting, the technological, manufacturing and technical capabilities of military production companies and units were reviewed, stressing the ministry's interest in strengthening cooperation between its companies and South African companies.

The Minister of State for Military Production indicated that the meeting witnessed a discussion of ways to open new horizons for cooperation between military production companies and "Rheinmetall Denel" on issues of common interest, and it was emphasized that there are many indicators that reflect the existence of promising opportunities to establish an industrial partnership between the two sides in the field. Military, pointing out that the state's current direction is to increase cooperation and integration with foreign companies to transfer modern technologies to Egyptian production lines and deepen local industrialization.

For his part, Jan Patrick Helmsen, CEO of "Rheinmetall Denel" reviewed the company's reform and development vision, explaining that the company is one of the largest companies operating in the defense industries, adding that "Rheinmetall Denel" is owned by the South African government and is specialized in the production of many military products. Such as various types of ammunition (conventional - smart) and their components and obsolete ordnance disposal units, mine detection equipment, armored vehicles and remote control systems RCWS, 155 mm G6 howitzers / medium guns and their ammunition 20:35 mm, anti-tank missiles (MD), as well as It produces communication devices, radar systems, air defense systems, active and passive protection systems, and laser guidance systems.


https://defense-arab.com/vb/data/video/499/499390-be20c68372af27254afd60c09d93ac58.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Still he didn't talk about our procurement of MIG-29 M/M2, Rafales, SU-35. Our BM projects. He said that we have little BM which isn't true. Maybe he is right on cruise missile. He said that Israel has nuclear warheads but he didn't mention about chemical and biological weapons. Plus he didn't mention both countries depths. So the problem he isn't searching more for the egyptian parts. We used chemical and biological weapons during Yemen war.


that guy really doesnt do alot of research any video he makes abt egypt he doesnt really dig enough
dont take him into consideration he doesnt even know we have SCALPS

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550765099283095553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550772692445499397


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx8oKFpClnCmwPB_kEhzBWK9cQKoAe7eVE








The wonderful Serbian Alas missiles are long-range tactical missiles behind the sight that can hit various land and sea targets and attack tanks from above. Alas-A has a range of up to 25 km and is guided by satellite and fiber-optic navigation and a television or thermal TV optical searcher, and the larger version of it Alas-B, which has a range up to 60 km
The UAE has obtained the Serbian missile under the name Alas-C. Six launchers are installed on the Nimr vehicle and used in coastal defense against small boats..

I think this was the loitering/missile that El Sisi directed his hands towards it. Can someone confirm my statement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> Still he didn't talk about our procurement of MIG-29 M/M2, Rafales, SU-35. Our BM projects. He said that we have little BM which isn't true. Maybe he is right on cruise missile. He said that Israel has nuclear warheads but he didn't mention about chemical and biological weapons. Plus he didn't mention both countries depths. So the problem he isn't searching more for the egyptian parts. We used chemical and biological weapons during Yemen war.


This vid is what got me into the channel but I really started to hate his new genre of videos, I miss the old country vs country match-ups. I dont care what the new development is for nations, I can search it up myself if I want too. There should be a revised vid where egypt has upgraded its capabilites. His assessment on the sukhoi deal is so flawed, since the f15 has been rejected, the 35s are eventually going to be taken in, doesn't make sense if they don't. Should make a vid about the current migs with r77 missels they got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> This vid is what got me into the channel but I really started to hate his new genre of videos, I miss the old country vs country match-ups. I dont care what the new development is for nations, I can search it up myself if I want too. There should be a revised vid where egypt has upgraded its capabilites. His assessment on the sukhoi deal is so flawed, since the f15 has been rejected, the 35s are eventually going to be taken in, doesn't make sense if they don't. Should make a vid about the current migs with r77 missels they got.


True it is old but he didn't do more reasearch. He was lazy for the egyptian side hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx8u7pcG-kCx0f001eC1wAAOMKrtbFXiaU









The Serbian winged tactical missile Kosova-1 is launched from land containers, guided by navigation systems and an optical seeker, which is controlled by a rear operator and directs the missile to its target. Flying at a low altitude, the missile has a range of up to 50 km, weighs 309 kg, and flies at a speed of 250 meters per second (0.73 Mach).


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @The SC I am getting tagged in multiples threads that I don't want to be tagged in those threads. How can I solve it?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Wouldn't that bump on the nose of the Egyptian *Sparrow* missiles be a satellite guidance component added to it..



Much more likely for that to be the case than some type of new seeker. A properly produced seeker would wind up inside existing proportions of the missile itself and not change the profile like that did, just like every single other missile with a seeker. Changing the shape of the tip would alter the missile's aerodynamic capability considerably. Changing the seeker wouldn't cause it to end up with some kind of bulbous protrusion at the tip the way that thing was, which even appeared to have an optical sensor on the bottom of it. Not sure if you remember noticing that?

And since it already has a seeker anyway, it's just not radar guided and needs to home in on a constantly painted target. Adding an active seeker with a longer range would highly unlikely change the profile on the tip. The fact that has a completely different tip means it probably more likely is either a satellite guided sensor like you said, possibly an optical sensor added to it with a camera or simply a different warhead. That's why I never trust the "incognito" info that gets posted.






And speaking of the R-77 in the EAF, the one in the desert camo pic I posted before while testing in Russia almost looked like it had a tapered end like the R-77-1(RVV-SD) but here right on an EAF MiG-29M/M2 does not have the tapered end and really makes me wonder why they ordered these R-77 (RVV-AE) and not the R-77-1 (RVV-SD) when it was available at the time? Strange unless they do have both types for whatever reason. But so far, we haven't seen the RVV-SD in the EAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC I am getting tagged in multiples threads that I don't want to be tagged in those threads. How can I solve it?



Just ignore the tag. If someone tags you on a thread that you don't care about, just don't click on it and move on.

The only other way to remove their ability to tag you is to put whomever username on your "ignore list". The problem with that is that not only will you not get any of their tags, but you won't see any of their posts which automatically become invisible to only you because you put them on your ignore list, kinda like blocking someone on some social media aps.

Best bet is to ignore the tag when it shows up on your alerts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Just ignore the tag. If someone tags you on a thread that you don't care about, just don't click on it and move on.
> 
> The only other way to remove their ability to tag you is to put whomever username on your "ignore list". The problem with that is that not only will you not get any of their tags, but you won't see any of their posts which automatically become invisible to only you because you put them on your ignore list, kinda like blocking someone on some social media aps.
> 
> Best bet is to ignore the tag when it shows up on your alerts.


Shokran. I think they are bots and the mods are banning them because like today I received more than 30 tags by same people then when I go to alerts page (bell) I don't see them. Almost all of them are new and joined like 3 mins ago on their profiles.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Some pics, starting out with a great shot of an EN ASW Kaman SH-2G Super Seasprite getting chained down on board an unidentified ship. EN has 13 of these terrific submarine hunting helicopters.





@Buschlaid , a rare but solid look at a French Centauro IFV in Egypt during a Franco-Egyptian training exercise. I thought Egypt had bought these at one point in time, but I think it was only interested but a deal never materialized.

I also had a GREAT pic of an Egyptian M-270 firing a rocket with all the smoke and dust and only the front of the chassis and the rocket above are visible! Awesome pic but I can't seem to find it. When I do I'll tag you again.

French Centauro in Egypt painted in Egyptian Army desert sand color.






Egyptian lady on the sublime Alexandria beach waving at EAF Apache and its pilots during the 2013 revolution. Those guys were really going nuts and performing all kinds of low-level flights and maneuvers and messing with people on beaches during that time.






A very rare couple of looks at one of the first F-4E Phantom IIs coming to the EAF in 1982 or thereabouts with the original Vietnam jungle camo of the USAF. @ARCH٤R











One of the greatest Cretin Crunches and Vermin Exterminations you'll ever see from a superbly trained EAF F-16C making a low altitude, Cretin Elimination free-fall bomb run that scores a perfectly placed direct hit on the infected Vermin bacterial hideout. Love this capture from a Wing Loong flying above!

Check out how effective that standard, US smoky grey camo color is. And in this case, the orange wing swaths don't even show.

Crossing over target after having released the Mark 2 dumb bomb





Clearing the vermin hideout target to pass the detonation impact.





Capturing the perfectly placed free-fall dropped bomb and the annihilation & extermination of the cretinous vermin.





Moment of release off pylon.






Proof positive that these F-16s are obviously very valuable to the EAF and this is just one of its many capabilities with the EAF. This type of ordinance dropping is something EAF pilots have been doing since the days of the original MiG-15! Then when the MiG-17 showed up, this type of bombing was extensively used by the EAF against the enemy in the Sinai during the war or attrition and into the October War of 1973. The MiG-17 with its famous Delta Nile camo scheme was brilliant at the hands of EAF pilots in chasing enemy armored columns and dropping bombs on their heads and blowing up entire formations into oblivion. The practice is mastered and trained and used today as well.

Examining another form of the F-16's capability in using GBU Paveway PGMs on blk 52s with Sniper-XR targeting pod.





Heading out for training missions with those paveways installed on triple racks. These are the block 52s but the block 40s most certainly have this ability as well, and then some, since we've seen them also carrying paveways.


























A great look at the color and possible eventual insignia placement of *EAF Su-35SE Bort # 9213* and the actual aircraft itself!






*#9213 *





*#9210 *The black center dot on the roundel seems a bit too large and exaggerated, not sure why.










*#9210*

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

EAF Chief in a Hellenic Air Force F-4E Phantom II simulator for his pre-flight instructions and familiarization before taking a ride with a Greek pilot in a HAF F-4E Phantom, which he used to fly during his piloting years in the EAF.











@Foinikas 

There's also a beautiful pic of this ride and this aircraft over the Aegean Sea with the mountain islands and turquoise waters in the background. 

EAF MiG-29M/M2 and a very visible look at their golden iodized anti-radiation canopies.
















Al Galala in Italy.






Oliver Hazzard Perry Class frigates mixing it up with stealthy Gowinds and Ambassador MKs in the EN.











EN has invested in a lot of these patrol boats that seem to have great appeal and use for them.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> EAF Chief in a Hellenic Air Force F-4E Phantom II simulator for his pre-flight instructions and familiarization before taking a ride with a Greek pilot in a HAF F-4E Phantom, which he used to fly during his piloting years in the EAF.
> 
> View attachment 864955
> 
> 
> View attachment 864957
> 
> 
> @Foinikas
> 
> There's also a beautiful pic of this ride and this aircraft over the Aegean Sea with the mountain islands and turquoise waters in the background.
> 
> EAF MiG-29M/M2 and a very visible look at their golden iodized anti-radiation canopies.
> 
> View attachment 864959
> 
> 
> View attachment 864960
> 
> 
> View attachment 864961
> 
> 
> Al Galala in Italy.
> 
> View attachment 864962
> 
> 
> Oliver Hazzard Perry Class frigates mixing it up with stealthy Gowinds and Ambassador MKs in the EN.
> 
> View attachment 864963
> 
> 
> View attachment 864964
> 
> 
> EN has invested in a lot of these patrol boats that seem to have great appeal and use for them.
> 
> View attachment 864965
> 
> 
> View attachment 864966


The Chief used to fly a Phantom? :o 

Ya akhy,el Mig-29M wa Mig-29M2 are the best upgraded versions of the Mig-29,right?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> The Chief used to fly a Phantom? :o
> 
> Ya akhy,el Mig-29M wa Mig-29M2 are the best upgraded versions of the Mig-29,right?


I think our MIG-29 are the best upgraded aircrafts because it is a MIG-35 without AESA radar. There is some rumors saying that those MIGs have a foreign radar (italian AESA radar) but it is unclear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> The Chief used to fly a Phantom? :o



Yep, he did. IIRC, he was also commander of his squadron, one of two in the EAF at the time. I have a picture of them lined up on the tarmac I'll tag you once I find it and post it. Have so many pics and even organized to a certain extent but still, very tough to find them sometimes since there's thousands spanning 15 years including many that were scanned from paper to digital.



Foinikas said:


> Ya akhy,el Mig-29M wa Mig-29M2 are the best upgraded versions of the Mig-29,right?



Yes, pretty much. Although the Indian MiG-29K might also be included in that same category since it's essentially the same thing as these Ms but can also land on carriers. So in some sense, it might be considered more capable because of that naval factor.

But like @Ghostkiller said, these Ms are essentially MiG-35s and that was what the EAF went to order right after the unveiling of the MiG-35 in Russia back in 2015. However, the MiG-35 included the Zhuk-AE AESA radar but it wasn't ready at the time and the EAF wanted to upgrade as soon as possible and actually (according to some publications out there) were promise the upgrade of the current radar which is the Zhuk-ME (PESA) radar to the Zhuk-AE within 2 years of the deliveries. It hasn't happened yet.

The MiG-29M/M2 in the EAF (and Algerian Air Force) also lack the built-in target designator which was also a feature of the MiG-35. Instead, they rely on the T-220 pod to use as a target designator, so they essentially do have that feature, it's just not built-in like in the MiG-35. Those 2 items are what differentiate the MiG-29M (single seat) & MiG-29M2 (two-seat variant) from the MiG-35.

It was also beneficial for the EAF because the cost of these amazing fighters was around $40 million per, which is why the EAF was able to stack up with around 50 of them on the first order and plan to purchase quite a bit more as soon as they put CAATSA to bed.

BTW, @The SC , @Ghostkiller , @Philip the Arab , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @ARCH٤R , @aymanop1522 and others whom are concerned about the EAF acquiring the Meteor missile, do you fellas remember we were talking about this and even on Wikipedia it said all three Arab countries; Egypt, Saudiya AND QATAR have placed orders for the meteor missiles and are still waiting for delivery?

Take a look at this damned pic and tell me this doesn't boil your blood like it does mine and convince you even more that they will do everything possible to keep that missile away from the EAF. There is absolutely no reason why they're not currently in EAF inventory UNLESS, the rafales have not been upgraded to the F3-R standard yet? Those would be the only 2 reasons and both stink to high heII especially this pic below. Totally unworthy with an airspace the size of our Cairo to fly and defend. Just ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551090343101472768
Our EADF was something else during this war, we did a lot of unthinkable things hahaha


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, @The SC , @Ghostkiller , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @ARCH٤R , @aymanop1522 and others whom are concerned about the EAF acquiring the Meteor missile, do you fellas remember we were talking about this and even on Wikipedia it said all three Arab countries; Egypt, Saudiya AND QATAR have placed orders for the meteor missiles and are still waiting for delivery?
> 
> Take a look at this damned pic and tell me this doesn't boil your blood like it does mine and convince you even more that they will do everything possible to keep that missile away from the EAF. There is absolutely no reason why they're not currently in EAF inventory UNLESS, the rafales have not been upgraded to the F3-R standard yet? Those would be the only 2 reasons and both stink to high heII especially this pic below. Totally unworthy with an airspace the size of our Cairo to fly and defend. Just ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 864988


No 
It just proves to me that we are their biggest threat even with sticks and stones

Really shows you how skill can be such a deterent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Take a look at this damned pic and tell me this doesn't boil your blood like it does mine and convince you even more that they will do everything possible to keep that missile away from the EAF. There is absolutely no reason why they're not currently in EAF inventory UNLESS, the rafales have not been upgraded to the F3-R standard yet? Those would be the only 2 reasons and both stink to high heII especially this pic below. Totally unworthy with an airspace the size of our Cairo to fly and defend. Just ridiculous.


Which air force is this? Looks like an arab air force (Qatar etc..)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, he did. IIRC, he was also commander of his squadron, one of two in the EAF at the time. I have a picture of them lined up on the tarmac I'll tag you once I find it and post it. Have so many pics and even organized to a certain extent but still, very tough to find them sometimes since there's thousands spanning 15 years including many that were scanned from paper to digital.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pretty much. Although the Indian MiG-29K might also be included in that same category since it's essentially the same thing as these Ms but can also land on carriers. So in some sense, it might be considered more capable because of that naval factor.
> 
> But like @Ghostkiller said, these Ms are essentially MiG-35s and that was what the EAF went to order right after the unveiling of the MiG-35 in Russia back in 2015. However, the MiG-35 included the Zhuk-AE AESA radar but it wasn't ready at the time and the EAF wanted to upgrade as soon as possible and actually (according to some publications out there) were promise the upgrade of the current radar which is the Zhuk-ME (PESA) radar to the Zhuk-AE within 2 years of the deliveries. It hasn't happened yet.
> 
> The MiG-29M/M2 in the EAF (and Algerian Air Force) also lack the built-in target designator which was also a feature of the MiG-35. Instead, they rely on the T-220 pod to use as a target designator, so they essentially do have that feature, it's just not built-in like in the MiG-35. Those 2 items are what differentiate the MiG-20M (single seat) & MiG-29M2 (two-seat variant) from the MiG-35.
> 
> It was also beneficial for the EAF because the cost of these amazing fighters was around $40 million per, which is why the EAF was able to stack up with around 50 of them on the first order and plan to purchase quite a bit more as soon as they put CAATSA to bed.
> 
> BTW, @The SC , @Ghostkiller , @Philip the Arab , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @ARCH٤R , @aymanop1522 and others whom are concerned about the EAF acquiring the Meteor missile, do you fellas remember we were talking about this and even on Wikipedia it said all three Arab countries; Egypt, Saudiya AND QATAR have placed orders for the meteor missiles and are still waiting for delivery?
> 
> Take a look at this damned pic and tell me this doesn't boil your blood like it does mine and convince you even more that they will do everything possible to keep that missile away from the EAF. There is absolutely no reason why they're not currently in EAF inventory UNLESS, the rafales have not been upgraded to the F3-R standard yet? Those would be the only 2 reasons and both stink to high heII especially this pic below. Totally unworthy with an airspace the size of our Cairo to fly and defend. Just ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 864988


Hey thanks for the post. I really appreciate the time you took to right all that stuff. 

They could have at least given you guys some AIM-120C for the F-16s! It's ridiculous!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Hey thanks for the post. I really appreciate the time you took to right all that stuff.
> 
> They could have at least given you guys some AIM-120C for the F-16s! It's ridiculous!


Welcome to the QME ya habibi. But there is a chance that we changed the seeker of AIM-7 to an active one. So we don't know the real modification to this missile. @Gomig-21 can you send to @Foinikas the strange Sparrow. So we can compare this one and a "normal" one.

For me that's why we must proceed for the Tejas deal so we maybe can have some ToT for the Astra missile.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> No
> It just proves to me that we are their biggest threat even with sticks and stones
> 
> Really shows you how skill can be such a deterent



As true as that is, it's still a major insult since that basically means that our impeccable adherence to the peace treaty, as well as signing the CISMOA act in 2018 for non-transfer of technology to 3rd party recipients (which INDIA still hasn't signed either, BTW and they received the meteor as well as recently were given a waiver on CAATSA for the S-400 purchase, probably because they made India promise to buy the F/A-18 Super Hornet for their aircraft carrier) and everything else Egypt has done yet still use both those reasons to not supply these advanced weapons means they don't consider our efforts in those 2 matters -- especially the peace treaty -- to hold any substantial value whatsoever. Frankly, that is infuriating to no end.

Hey what do you know, at least they were kind enough to supply us with AASM HAMMER PGMs woooow! 







Nice pic of EAF Rafale with AASMs and a good look at the tremendous, hardened, state of the art hangers for these lethal beauties at the hands of pilots and an air force the neighbors are supposedly terrified of! Cowards.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Welcome to the QME ya habibi. But there is a chance that we changed the seeker of AIM-7 to an active one. So we don't know the real modification to this missile. @Gomig-21 can you send to @Foinikas the strange Sparrow. So we can compare this one and a "normal" one.
> 
> For me that's why we must proceed for the Tejas deal so we maybe can have some ToT for the Astra missile.


Having F-16s and Rafale and not being allowed to buy BVR missiles is frustrating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Having F-16s and Rafale and not being allowed to buy BVR missiles is frustrating.


Both have BVRs like the Sparrow and MICAs. There is a chance where Egypt will produce locally MICA missile like Magic 2 missile for our Mirage 2Ks


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, he did. IIRC, he was also commander of his squadron, one of two in the EAF at the time. I have a picture of them lined up on the tarmac I'll tag you once I find it and post it. Have so many pics and even organized to a certain extent but still, very tough to find them sometimes since there's thousands spanning 15 years including many that were scanned from paper to digital.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pretty much. Although the Indian MiG-29K might also be included in that same category since it's essentially the same thing as these Ms but can also land on carriers. So in some sense, it might be considered more capable because of that naval factor.
> 
> But like @Ghostkiller said, these Ms are essentially MiG-35s and that was what the EAF went to order right after the unveiling of the MiG-35 in Russia back in 2015. However, the MiG-35 included the Zhuk-AE AESA radar but it wasn't ready at the time and the EAF wanted to upgrade as soon as possible and actually (according to some publications out there) were promise the upgrade of the current radar which is the Zhuk-ME (PESA) radar to the Zhuk-AE within 2 years of the deliveries. It hasn't happened yet.
> 
> The MiG-29M/M2 in the EAF (and Algerian Air Force) also lack the built-in target designator which was also a feature of the MiG-35. Instead, they rely on the T-220 pod to use as a target designator, so they essentially do have that feature, it's just not built-in like in the MiG-35. Those 2 items are what differentiate the MiG-20M (single seat) & MiG-29M2 (two-seat variant) from the MiG-35.
> 
> It was also beneficial for the EAF because the cost of these amazing fighters was around $40 million per, which is why the EAF was able to stack up with around 50 of them on the first order and plan to purchase quite a bit more as soon as they put CAATSA to bed.
> 
> BTW, @The SC , @Ghostkiller , @Philip the Arab , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , @Hydration , @ARCH٤R , @aymanop1522 and others whom are concerned about the EAF acquiring the Meteor missile, do you fellas remember we were talking about this and even on Wikipedia it said all three Arab countries; Egypt, Saudiya AND QATAR have placed orders for the meteor missiles and are still waiting for delivery?
> 
> Take a look at this damned pic and tell me this doesn't boil your blood like it does mine and convince you even more that they will do everything possible to keep that missile away from the EAF. There is absolutely no reason why they're not currently in EAF inventory UNLESS, the rafales have not been upgraded to the F3-R standard yet? Those would be the only 2 reasons and both stink to high heII especially this pic below. Totally unworthy with an airspace the size of our Cairo to fly and defend. Just ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 864988


Yea im tired of waiting patiently. I still believe we will get them tho, saudi could pressure them to forcefully give them to us by exerting their influence. Wouldn't be surprised if it happens


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Both have BVRs like the Sparrow and MICAs. There is a chance where Egypt will produce locally MICA missile like Magic 2 missile for our Mirage 2Ks


Yes,but they are not like Meteor and AIM-12D. What about the Russians? Have they given you anything remotely similar? If they even have anything with that range and quality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Yes,but they are not like Meteor and AIM-12D. What about the Russians? Have they given you anything remotely similar? If they even have anything with that range and quality


No one has AIM-120D execpt few countries like USA UK Canada only something like that and the other countries use 120C series. The Russians gave us R-77 (RVV-AE) which its range of 80km but I am sure we have the exetended version (RVV-SD 110km) but it is in secret.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

In my humble opinion the MICA doesn’t have the kinematics of the AMRAAM or Meteor to even be able to be compared faithfully.

Hopefully Egypt gets the Meteor, if not I blame the EAF leadership for making a deal that doesn’t allow Egypt to rise up in capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> The Russians gave us R-77 (RVV-AE) which its range of 80km but I am sure we have the exetended version (RVV-SD 110km) but it is in secret.


You could use the Mig-29s then in that role. Good thing you have them.


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Hey thanks for the post. I really appreciate the time you took to right all that stuff.
> 
> They could have at least given you guys some AIM-120C for the F-16s! It's ridiculous!



No trouble at all, my friend. My pleasure. 

Yes, AIM-20C or C-7s perfectly fine. The lack of respect for being treated as an untrustworthy partner, because that really is what we are to the US. And a slap in our faces for adhering to the peace treaty despite all the negative circumstance it created for Egypt since 1978 and how we were essentially excluded and dismissed, so to speak, from all associations with most Arab countries for supposedly stabbing the Palestinian cause in the back when in reality, we had assurances and promises from both, the Jews and Americans that they were prepared to offer the Palestinians almost exactly pre-1967 borders if they joined Egypt in the peace process. Of course the Palestinians declined to take our effort and end up with their own state that was practically exactly pre-1967 borders.

So now we're branded like traitors to the cause despite not one single other Arab country fought Israel to the extent Egypt did and through all the wars, sacrificed so much from human lives to economic hardship to falling behind technologically and so many other sacrifices that again, not one single other Arab country least of all that little patch of gas and desert called Qatar lmaooo than Egypt. So we got the big heave hi ho from all the Arabs despite all the sacrifices we made and the result of that in this historic peace that has lasted solidly thanks to Egypt until now (almost 45 years!!!) that we adhered to and still, we're treated with such disrespect enough to make one really angry about it all.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Yea im tired of waiting patiently. I still believe we will get them tho, saudi could pressure them to forcefully give them to us by exerting their influence. Wouldn't be surprised if it happens



You still believe the EAF will get them? Glad you have a lot more confidence in the matter than I do, I can tell you that. On the previous subject of the Typhoons, I suppose we should find out soon enough if that deal materializes in the very near future if they do include the meteors.

I'll tell you what, should the EAF accept them without the meteors, this will seriously make one wonder where our testicles have disappeared to! Even the nice Italians will have to deal with A LOT of external pressure from the cowards to our north, to the Brits, the French, even the Germans and certainly the US. That is A LOT of pressure for the Italians to withstand simply for the sake of providing the best A2A missile in the world to the EAF. It won't be worth it for them to defy that much pressure and in that case, if the EAF accepts them without the missiles, it will certainly lose a lot of respect from at least yours truly. Pick up those disappearing testicles and pump them up so they double in size and grow some oompf to tell the French and Italians to cut the crap and start treating Egypt like it deserves to be treated.






5 air forces the EAF opened the door for Dassault and the Rafale. Let's see a bit more respect, shall we?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> In my humble opinion the MICA doesn’t have the kinematics of the AMRAAM or Meteor to even be able to be compared faithfully.
> 
> Hopefully Egypt gets the Meteor, if not I blame the EAF leadership for making a deal that doesn’t allow Egypt to rise up in capabilities.



Agreed on the MICAs. They're certainly excellent missiles with tremendous technology with a roughly 60 - 80 km range and a 40km NEZ. Kinematics of the missiles (both the infrared and active radar homing) are actually pretty dam good, from what all the French pilots have said about them. But they don't have the reach of the AIM-120, which in return doesn't have the meteor's effectiveness.

MICA also has Lock On After Launch (LOAL) feature and can also operate as short range missiles, making them very effective with that medium and short range. So they're fine as essential missiles for the Rafale like the AIM-9X would be for all US aircraft, but of course they lack the upper end of the medium range distance.

I think I am in agreement with you also on the leadership aspect ONLY for the additional order of 30 Rafales and DEFINITELY the Typhoons. Even the current Rafales supposedly have been upgraded to F3-R which makes them capable of firing the meteor, so why haven't they insisted on getting them just like the sand and gas state?

SCALPs. 






They were able to get those included, let's get going with the big missile then!


----------



## Ghostkiller

Inshallah everything will be good.


----------



## The SC

Meteor was signed in the two deals of Rafale.. be patient guys.. we heard so much criticism and negative talk all over the place about the Scalp.. and it ended up in the Egyptian inventory..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Much more likely for that to be the case than some type of new seeker. A properly produced seeker would wind up inside existing proportions of the missile itself and not change the profile like that did, just like every single other missile with a seeker. Changing the shape of the tip would alter the missile's aerodynamic capability considerably. Changing the seeker wouldn't cause it to end up with some kind of bulbous protrusion at the tip the way that thing was, which even appeared to have an optical sensor on the bottom of it. Not sure if you remember noticing that?
> 
> And since it already has a seeker anyway, it's just not radar guided and needs to home in on a constantly painted target. Adding an active seeker with a longer range would highly unlikely change the profile on the tip. The fact that has a completely different tip means it probably more likely is either a satellite guided sensor like you said, possibly an optical sensor added to it with a camera or simply a different warhead. That's why I never trust the "incognito" info that gets posted.
> 
> View attachment 864907
> 
> 
> And speaking of the R-77 in the EAF, the one in the desert camo pic I posted before while testing in Russia almost looked like it had a tapered end like the R-77-1(RVV-SD) but here right on an EAF MiG-29M/M2 does not have the tapered end and really makes me wonder why they ordered these R-77 (RVV-AE) and not the R-77-1 (RVV-SD) when it was available at the time? Strange unless they do have both types for whatever reason. But so far, we haven't seen the RVV-SD in the EAF.
> 
> View attachment 864908


It might have became a GPS or Glonass, Beidou guided missile..Since it was already a semi-active air to air missile, the pilot can launch it and the tracking will be transferred to a GPS or other system position updating device of the target.. on the missile link..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The sisi administration at least did its homework to not disatisfy the people in misr. So you already know they're gonna up the notch and not back down so easily. Mubarak and Morsi were just...*shivers*. Really it should've been shazly to be president. Allah yerhamu, anyways, @Gomig-21, when your in egypt take a pic for us so we can bask on the beaches of eskandaria 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> The sisi administration at least did its homework to not disatisfy the people in misr. So you already know they're gonna up the notch and not back down so easily. Mubarak and Morsi were just...*shivers*. Really it should've been shazly to be president. Allah yerhamu, anyways, @Gomig-21, when your in egypt take a pic for us so we can bask on the beaches of eskandaria 😁


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxErM1_T_5poym-GERcBfdvsyJpHNZh8Sg









One of the wonderful Serbian products that we hope to obtain the right to manufacture locally and work in the Egyptian Air Force

The SAGR missile is a tactical missile launched from the air, land and sea, guided by semi-active laser beams, with a range of 40 km if launched from the air at an altitude of 7 km. It is equipped with a 20 kg warhead.
It can be launched from fighters, helicopters and support aircraft, and its maximum weight is 67 kg
The UAE obtained the right to manufacture the missile

Also, the light winged bomb PGB-128 has a weight of 30 kg, a warhead of 20 kg, inertial guidance, satellite navigation and an IIR thermal seeker, and it has a very small margin of error estimated at only one and a half meters and a range of 25 km that can be launched from helicopters, drones and fighters
Saudi Arabia obtained the right to manufacture the bomb and incorporated it into its combat drones.

It would be wonderful if we got ToT for our drones and aircrafts like MIG SU Mirage and maybe F-16 Rafales.

Serbia will be also our heaven gate for ToT so to boost our defence industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxErM1_T_5poym-GERcBfdvsyJpHNZh8Sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the wonderful Serbian products that we hope to obtain the right to manufacture locally and work in the Egyptian Air Force
> 
> The SAGR missile is a tactical missile launched from the air, land and sea, guided by semi-active laser beams, with a range of 40 km if launched from the air at an altitude of 7 km. It is equipped with a 20 kg warhead.
> It can be launched from fighters, helicopters and support aircraft, and its maximum weight is 67 kg
> The UAE obtained the right to manufacture the missile
> 
> Also, the light winged bomb PGB-128 has a weight of 30 kg, a warhead of 20 kg, inertial guidance, satellite navigation and an IIR thermal seeker, and it has a very small margin of error estimated at only one and a half meters and a range of 25 km that can be launched from helicopters, drones and fighters
> Saudi Arabia obtained the right to manufacture the bomb and incorporated it into its combat drones.
> 
> It would be wonderful if we got ToT for our drones and aircrafts like MIG SU Mirage and maybe F-16 Rafales.
> 
> Serbia will be also our heaven gate for ToT so to boost our defence industry.


Serbia has already opened the Ali baba cave with ToT for Egypt.. Check the Thread of the cooperation on all military ..and now even civilian fields..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Serbia has already opened the Ali baba cave with ToT for Egypt.. Check the Thread of the cooperation on all military ..and now even civilian fields..


Ik but now it is getting more official. Our president saw some of their products etc...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1363944593704833026





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com





So I am sure then there is alreayd cooperation since 1,5 year ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Meteor was signed in the two deals of Rafale.. be patient guys.. we heard so much criticism and negative talk all over the place about the Scalp.. and it ended up in the Egyptian inventory..



SC, my bro, you know I love you to death, right? I'd jump off a bridge into freezing water for you, you know that. But let's really take a close look at this situation because of several important factors that make me respectfully disagree completely with you.

1) We have no idea what the weapons are in either of the contracts except for what we've seen in pictures for the first batch. We saw the MICA IR, EM, AASM HAMMERs in the 250kg & 500kg and the SCALPs. There was none of that mentioned in any of the official Dassault media releases whatsoever. As a matter of fact, they don't list any weapons anyway, only the number of aircraft and not even type such as F3-R or F4 etc. We already went through that, but my point is that nothing regarding weapons in any of the contracts has been officially released to the public. So we have no idea what is included until we see them, which brings me to point #2.

2) The IAF received 200 MICA-IR and 1000 MICA-RF as well as both size AASM HAMMERs AND Meteor missiles AHEAD of their 1st delivery of the 1st batch of 3 rafale fighters! We saw the pics. *Ahead* of the aircraft they got all those weapons and the reason they ordered so many MICA RFs was because they had already agreed with Dassault & MBDA to allow them to integrate those missiles on their Su-30MKIs. Point is, they got their weapons including meteors before even getting any of the aircraft.

The same happened with Greece and the Hellenic Air Force. The transfer of the first 3 rafales from L'armee de L'air's inventory arrived in Athens which included MICA IR, ER, both HAMMERs, SCALPs AND METEORS! So our Greek brothers are all set which is a wonderful thing, of course.

Now, as of June 2021, the gas and sand state (talk about no redeeming qualities courtesy of the clown Joe Biden referring to the great kingdom of Saudiya that two-bit moron when we know that state is the one with absolutely nothing worthy of redeeming qualities and couldn't even lick Saudi Arabia's toe lint as far as being worthy) suddenly get meteor missiles for their Rafales? Really?

You said patience, and that is a beautiful redeeming quality from you. But let me at least ask, how do we sit and be patient when not only do we not have any conclusive information on any of the contracts, and most of all, India (IAF), Greece (HAF) and now the G&S state Qatar all received the meteor missiles while the great EAF, the 1st to order the Rafale and open the door wide open for Dassault and new customers once they saw how great the EAF was operating the aircraft came rushing to order the fighter in droves! And we're yet to see a single meteor in Egypt but Qatar gets them? How could we possibly be patient under all these obvious and negative circumstances? It's impossible. They should've been FIRST in EAF inventory before anyone else, let alone the gas and sand state!?!?! Really, Dassault & MBDA?

Given these circumstances, it's impossible to think they will ever arrive with the Rafales and they need to start pushing the Italians to GUARANTEE the acquisition of the meteors WITH the immediate first delivery of the Typhoons and follow that immediately by ending any more future purchases from Dassault. Then go with more Typhoons and Sukhois + MiGs. Because getting treated like this is worst than the way a 2-dollar hooker in Piccadilly Square gets treated. An absolute disgrace that the gas and sand state, unworthy of any viable partnership value except their $$$$$ should even get a glimpse at that missile before the EAF. Shame on Dassault and MBDA and France.

I don't want to see a single Typhoon show up anywhere near the north coast of Egypt without it being packed with at least 4 meteors each. Otherwise they don't go near them and forget about getting the aircraft first and then expect to wait for the missiles at a later date. That crap ain't working for this kid anymore and I really hope the EAF grows some you know what and lay down the law. Stop being passive to these mega corporations that will milk them like they have. It's a disgrace!

Oh, and that quote from @sami_1 about the meteors are going to be coming to Egypt slowly, with the first batch being small and then slowly, slowly they'll start coming etc. WHUUUUUUT?! Seriously!? Who the heck ever came out with that huge load of steaming poop?! Someone please tell me lmaoooooo! That sounds much more like wishful compromising that anything remotely close to reality lololol. Sorry, sami, not laughing at you but at that "made-up theory."

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> SC, my bro, you know I love you to death, right? I'd jump off a bridge into freezing water for you, you know that. But let's really take a close look at this situation because of several important factors that make me respectfully disagree completely with you.
> 
> 1) We have no idea what the weapons are in either of the contracts except for what we've seen in pictures for the first batch. We saw the MICA IR, EM, AASM HAMMERs in the 250kg & 500kg and the SCALPs. There was none of that mentioned in any of the official Dassault media releases whatsoever. As a matter of fact, they don't list any weapons anyway, only the number of aircraft and not even type such as F3-R or F4 etc. We already went through that, but my point is that nothing regarding weapons in any of the contracts has been officially released to the public. So we have no idea what is included until we see them, which brings me to point #2.
> 
> 2) The IAF received 200 MICA-IR and 1000 MICA-RF as well as both size AASM HAMMERs AND Meteor missiles AHEAD of their 1st delivery of the 1st batch of 3 rafale fighters! We saw the pics. *Ahead* of the aircraft they got all those weapons and the reason they ordered so many MICA RFs was because they had already agreed with Dassault & MBDA to allow them to integrate those missiles on their Su-30MKIs. Point is, they got their weapons including meteors before even getting any of the aircraft.
> 
> The same happened with Greece and the Hellenic Air Force. The transfer of the first 3 rafales from L'armee de L'air's inventory arrived in Athens which included MICA IR, ER, both HAMMERs, SCALPs AND METEORS! So our Greek brothers are all set which is a wonderful thing, of course.
> 
> Now, as of June 2021, the gas and sand state (talk about no redeeming qualities courtesy of the clown Joe Biden referring to the great kingdom of Saudiya that two-bit moron when we know that state is the one with absolutely nothing worthy of redeeming qualities and couldn't even lick Saudi Arabia's toe lint as far as being worthy) suddenly get meteor missiles for their Rafales? Really?
> 
> You said patience, and that is a beautiful redeeming quality from you. But let me at least ask, how do we sit and be patient when not only do we not have any conclusive information on any of the contracts, and most of all, India (IAF), Greece (HAF) and now the G&S state Qatar all received the meteor missiles while the great EAF, the 1st to order the Rafale and open the door wide open for Dassault and new customers once they saw how great the EAF was operating the aircraft came rushing to order the fighter in droves! And we're yet to see a single meteor in Egypt but Qatar gets them? How could we possibly be patient under all these obvious and negative circumstances? It's impossible. They should've been FIRST in EAF inventory before anyone else, let alone the gas and sand state!?!?! Really, Dassault & MBDA?
> 
> Given these circumstances, it's impossible to think they will ever arrive with the Rafales and they need to start pushing the Italians to GUARANTEE the acquisition of the meteors WITH the immediate first delivery of the Typhoons and follow that immediately by ending any more future purchases from Dassault. Then go with more Typhoons and Sukhois + MiGs. Because getting treated like this is worst than the way a 2-dollar hooker in Piccadilly Square gets treated. An absolute disgrace that the gas and sand state, unworthy of any viable partnership value except their $$$$$ should even get a glimpse at that missile before the EAF. Shame on Dassault and MBDA and France.
> 
> I don't want to see a single Typhoon show up anywhere near the north coast of Egypt without it being packed with at least 4 meteors each. Otherwise they don't go near them and forget about getting the aircraft first and then expect to wait for the missiles at a later date. That crap ain't working for this kid anymore and I really hope the EAF grows some you know what and lay down the law. Stop being passive to these mega corporations that will milk them like they have. It's a disgrace!
> 
> Oh, and that quote from @sami_1 about the meteors are going to be coming to Egypt slowly, with the first batch being small and then slowly, slowly they'll start coming etc. WHUUUUUUT?! Seriously!? Who the heck ever came out with that huge load of steaming poop?! Someone please tell me lmaoooooo! That sounds much more like wishful compromising that anything remotely close to reality lololol. Sorry, sami, not laughing at you but at that "made-up theory."


I'm laughing at the whore metaphor..

"Egypt had requested the Meteor and Scalp missiles as part of a 2015 order worth €5.2 billion ($6.3 billion) for 24 Rafale fighter jets, with an option for 12 more units."

https://sldinfo.com/2021/03/france-and-the-sale-of-rafale-to-egypt-sans-meteor/

Let's not talk about India and Greece.. their context is different than Egypt.. just remembering the time it took the Egyptian Army to show the TOR air defense system in public!.. if I remember well it was 4 to 6 years after purchase and operation.. The Meteor is an even worst case for Usrael.. it is a no no..but it has no real leverage on France who had confronted the US head on for the Scalps to Egypt..

Egypt does not want to make anyone angry or paranoid in the region.. but it has its own interests to look after.. let's say.. smoothly.. as you know how diplomatic president Sisi is..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Increasing the number of the additional contract to 30 fighters was the basis for contracting Meteor and Scalp in an additional deal with a huge stockpile.
Ammunition deals will not announce the numbers but will announce the value








Mbda in salute nel 2021. Mariani: 4,2 mld di ricavi, nel 2022 puntiamo a superare i 5 mld. Fusaro crescerà ancora - Ildenaro.it


Incontro con la stampa di Lorenzo Mariani, executive group sales & business development director di Mbda e managing director di Mbda Italia.




www.ildenaro.it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> Increasing the number of the additional contract to 30 fighters was the basis for contracting Meteor and Scalp in an additional deal with a huge stockpile.
> Ammunition deals will not announce the numbers but will announce the value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbda in salute nel 2021. Mariani: 4,2 mld di ricavi, nel 2022 puntiamo a superare i 5 mld. Fusaro crescerà ancora - Ildenaro.it
> 
> 
> Incontro con la stampa di Lorenzo Mariani, executive group sales & business development director di Mbda e managing director di Mbda Italia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ildenaro.it


In this link, he doesn't say that Egypt will have the Meteor missile directly.


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> In this link, he doesn't say that Egypt will have the Meteor missile directly.


Nor are the types of ammunition that were requested. This is the army’s policy of non-disclosure


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt had requested the Meteor and Scalp missiles as part of a 2015 order worth €5.2 billion ($6.3 billion) for 24 Rafale fighter jets, with an option for 12 more units."
> 
> https://sldinfo.com/2021/03/france-and-the-sale-of-rafale-to-egypt-sans-meteor/



Bro, you realize that "sans" is a French word for "without", right? Without meteors is what that article is saying. I linked that same article when we were previously talking about this topic.

Look at the rubbish that is written in that article, ma man.

_"Paris – France withheld the sale of the Meteor long-range, air-to-air missile to Egypt in response to a request from Israel, an arms specialist said."

"A French arms sale in the foreign market requires approval from an interministerial committee, the commission interministérielle pour l’étude des exportations de matériels de guerre (CIEEMG). Any deal calls for a green light from the foreign ministry on the Quai d’Orsay."

"An Egyptian Rafale fighter, armed with a Meteor missile, designed to hit targets beyond visual range, would “destabilize completely the forces,” a second arms specialist said. Israel would say no to that."_

Do you see the last line in that last quote?! Lmaoooo the audacity of these people and the woosifying of MBDA or Dassault so called "specialists" or whomever made those comment, as if they're scared of them. Ridiculous!



The SC said:


> Let's not talk about India and Greece.. their context is different than Egypt..



Why not, bro? That's the whole point is to compare how all the other recipients received the missiles immediately while the EAF hasn't. Especially India since it hasn't singed the CISMOA and Egypt has. So there is a valid comparison to make based on those two situations.



The SC said:


> just remembering the time it took the Egyptian Army to show the TOR air defense system in public!.. if I remember well it was 4 to 6 years after purchase and operation.. The Meteor is an even worst case for Usrael.. it is a no no..but it has no real leverage on France who had confronted the US head on for the Scalps to Egypt..



Are you suggesting the missiles are already in stock with the EAF but they're just not showing them like they did with the BUK & TOR? Russian equipment is one thing, western equipment is much easier to find info as well as being revealed. A good example of that would be the German IRIS-T-SL SAM system. The EGY Army most certainly kept a lid on that but the Germans announced it immediately. I would say the Russian SAMs are somewhat different circumstances.



The SC said:


> Egypt does not want to make anyone angry or paranoid in the region.. but it has its own interests to look after.. let's say.. smoothly.. as you know how diplomatic president Sisi is..



Seeing the Meteors on the sand & gas jets is an absolute dagger in the heart of the EAF. Believe me, nothing is more evident that there is some attempt at preventing those missiles from coming to Egypt than seeing them on lousy Qatari jets! Ooof, irritation royale!

The only other possibility that barely gives an absolute minimal possibility of hope is that the current rafales still haven't been upgraded to F3-R to support the meteor. If they have been upgraded, then it plain sucks and they're obviously refusing to supply them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Bro, you realize that "sans" is a French word for "without", right? Without meteors is what that article is saying. I linked that same article when we were previously talking about this topic.
> 
> Look at the rubbish that is written in that article, ma man.
> 
> _"Paris – France withheld the sale of the Meteor long-range, air-to-air missile to Egypt in response to a request from Israel, an arms specialist said."
> 
> "A French arms sale in the foreign market requires approval from an interministerial committee, the commission interministérielle pour l’étude des exportations de matériels de guerre (CIEEMG). Any deal calls for a green light from the foreign ministry on the Quai d’Orsay."
> 
> "An Egyptian Rafale fighter, armed with a Meteor missile, designed to hit targets beyond visual range, would “destabilize completely the forces,” a second arms specialist said. Israel would say no to that."_
> 
> Do you see the last line in that last quote?! Lmaoooo the audacity of these people and the woosifying of MBDA or Dassault so called "specialists" or whomever made those comment, as if they're scared of them. Ridiculous!
> 
> 
> 
> Why not, bro? That's the whole point is to compare how all the other recipients received the missiles immediately while the EAF hasn't. Especially India since it hasn't singed the CISMOA and Egypt has. So there is a valid comparison to make based on those two situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting the missiles are already in stock with the EAF but they're just not showing them like they did with the BUK & TOR? Russian equipment is one thing, western equipment is much easier to find info as well as being revealed. A good example of that would be the German IRIS-T-SL SAM system. The EGY Army most certainly kept a lid on that but the Germans announced it immediately. I would say the Russian SAMs are somewhat different circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the Meteors on the sand & gas jets is an absolute dagger in the heart of the EAF. Believe me, nothing is more evident that there is some attempt at preventing those missiles from coming to Egypt than seeing them on lousy Qatari jets! Ooof, irritation royale!
> 
> The only other possibility that barely gives an absolute minimal possibility of hope is that the current rafales still haven't been upgraded to F3-R to support the meteor. If they have been upgraded, then it plain sucks and they're obviously refusing to supply them.


We didn't see the so called "military experts" opinions..when there were genuine problems with the Scalp's US components..we saw governments announcing it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> In this link, he doesn't say that Egypt will have the Meteor missile directly.



That's exactly right. Even if the EAF has its own policy that it doesn't like to reveal certain weapons or equipment for whatever reasons, that policy works only with Russia since they don't mind keeping things on the hush-hush because they're sanctioned up the wazoo. But western outfits, from the US to any and all European ones will always put out some form of release indicating a sale of their weapons or equipment. You even go to Wiki and see the Gas & Sand state listed as a current operator of the Meteor! How disgusting is that?!

Just by virtue of all the money and equipment Egypt has spent & bought from France, between the 54 Rafales, 2 Mistral helicopter & LHD carriers, a super expensive and over-priced FREMM Aquitaine frigate, 4 Gowing corvettes, all the MICA ship-to-air missiles for the MEKOs and supposedly the 2 A330 MRTT tankers from (Airbus which is primarily a French company once you get past all the European conglomeration confusion) Egypt has spent a tremendous amount of money buying all that and deserves much more respect. Am I forgetting anything else?

Not to mention the fact that being the first purchaser and operator of the Rafale helped immediately boost that fighter's reputation around the entire world and help increase its tremendous sales and contracts it has received. Do they think the UAE would've even come close to the Rafale had it not been for their close observations of it at the hands of EAF pilots? I think Egypt had a lot of influence on that matter.

Then suddenly reviving the Indian contract and Dassault cashing in BIG TIME on the Indian contract? That wasn't the result of the EAF suddenly showing that aircraft flying over the venerable pyramids in full Egyptian style? Most definitely!

Besides all the potential future purchases at stake also, Egypt has obviously invested A LOT in French military equipment and to see the gas and sand state get more respect than us is absolutely enraging and infuriating! Sacre blue cougnont va te fair foutre fils de pute cretin salope connard imbecile degenere quel salaud! lol. 

Another look at the exquisite shape and beauty of Su-35SE *#9210*.





The more & more this despicable meteor situation comes to light, the more antsy I have become to wanting them delivered immediately to shut a lot of people up and to finally see the respect Egypt so richly deserves. All it's been subjected to through decades and decades is ridicule and jealousy and anything possible to discredit it, whether it be the Jews' QME or the lack of trust or human rights! Enough is enough, man. 

And it's a shame that it also makes me much less enthusiastic about the possibility of the Eurofighter Typhoon. Many say "we must trust in our military to do the right thing" and that is true to a certain extent, but they also might be put in a position where they're forced to make certain decisions that don't appeal to us fans & civilians. There is no way on this green earth that I would ever want to see any more Rafales or a single Typhoon without the guarantee of the meteor IMMEDIATELY appearing on receipt of BOTH aircraft. Otherwise, end all future contracts and simply invest in Russian technology which they should do anyway.

Saw this shot the other day which shows a great angle of the center fuel tank for the buddy-buddy A2A refueling platform and you can obviously see the chute on the drogue and the interesting shape of that tank. Maybe we'll get to see what the MiG-29M/M2 one looks like someday as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Honestly I would wait until new batch of Rafale and if i don't see Meteor missile then I would be 95% sure than France will not give us.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546168077477466115
Haram begad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Haram begad



Aywa tab3an haga khara awi! And some call Egypt a client state subservient to the US and Israel? If that was the case, we would be treated exactly like this hellhole Gas & Sand state, showered with all the latest goodies regardless of their abilities to operate these systems or not. 

They did not order their aircraft that much later than Egypt did, but still, they ordered them AFTER Egypt acquired its 24 fighters and then they get the meteor before the EAF? Does that make any sense whatsoever that it somehow implies either Egypt has them and is hiding them (which is ridiculous I'm very sorry to say so and don't mean to offend anyone) or somehow will be getting them at some later date because.......why. exactly? What is the supposed delay for? And how much truth is there in the post by @sami_1 that the meteors will eventually be delivered but slowly for the first batch, then a bit more later for the second batc....WTF!?!? Seriously?!?!?! This stuff is INSANE! It's not that complicated or made up in wishful desires. The writing is on the wall, gentlemen. And the sooner we realize this, the better off we'll be and the lesser the eventual disappointment will be when the hammer falls.

BTW, that qatari dude on that twitter account is so anti-Egypt it oozes out of every single post of his. He retweeted that one tweet from Arab Defense (another useless twitter handle that is full of lies and misinformation) that @ARCH٤R posted here a few weeks ago about the EAF F-16 that crashed near Port Said and Arab Defense posted the tweet saying "likely an EAF Rafale that crashed" and someone, bless him, went after this qatari guy and laid into him about posting false information and that it wasn't a Rafale but an F-16. Either way it's a terrible loss and not that it matters if either aircraft crashes, it's still very sad bad news but the fact that he didn't research the veracity of the information (especially from Arab Defense which is very well knows for misinformation) and just peddled the tweet off almost with a smile because he couldn't wait to let his followers know. Hateful qatari. But this one dude called him out and put him in his place loool it was great. He started crying and got all defensive that someone put him in his place lol. 

Forget about his followers, one guy came out and said "why is everyone so excited about this meteor news, it's not like our rafales are downgraded like the Egyptian ones"! You believe that load of steaming dung?! A7a ya gama3aaaaaa we're headed to the nuthouse!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Can you repost the strange Sparrow to compare to a normal Sparrow.



Here you go ya basha, sorry it took a little while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Here you go ya basha, sorry it took a little while.
> 
> View attachment 865214
> 
> View attachment 865216


If you look at the Turkish missile, you will find it the same way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

A missile like the meteor in Egypt will give heart attacks to alot of countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> SC, my bro, you know I love you to death, right? I'd jump off a bridge into freezing water for you, you know that. But let's really take a close look at this situation because of several important factors that make me respectfully disagree completely with you.
> 
> 1) We have no idea what the weapons are in either of the contracts except for what we've seen in pictures for the first batch. We saw the MICA IR, EM, AASM HAMMERs in the 250kg & 500kg and the SCALPs. There was none of that mentioned in any of the official Dassault media releases whatsoever. As a matter of fact, they don't list any weapons anyway, only the number of aircraft and not even type such as F3-R or F4 etc. We already went through that, but my point is that nothing regarding weapons in any of the contracts has been officially released to the public. So we have no idea what is included until we see them, which brings me to point #2.
> 
> 2) The IAF received 200 MICA-IR and 1000 MICA-RF as well as both size AASM HAMMERs AND Meteor missiles AHEAD of their 1st delivery of the 1st batch of 3 rafale fighters! We saw the pics. *Ahead* of the aircraft they got all those weapons and the reason they ordered so many MICA RFs was because they had already agreed with Dassault & MBDA to allow them to integrate those missiles on their Su-30MKIs. Point is, they got their weapons including meteors before even getting any of the aircraft.
> 
> The same happened with Greece and the Hellenic Air Force. The transfer of the first 3 rafales from L'armee de L'air's inventory arrived in Athens which included MICA IR, ER, both HAMMERs, SCALPs AND METEORS! So our Greek brothers are all set which is a wonderful thing, of course.
> 
> Now, as of June 2021, the gas and sand state (talk about no redeeming qualities courtesy of the clown Joe Biden referring to the great kingdom of Saudiya that two-bit moron when we know that state is the one with absolutely nothing worthy of redeeming qualities and couldn't even lick Saudi Arabia's toe lint as far as being worthy) suddenly get meteor missiles for their Rafales? Really?
> 
> You said patience, and that is a beautiful redeeming quality from you. But let me at least ask, how do we sit and be patient when not only do we not have any conclusive information on any of the contracts, and most of all, India (IAF), Greece (HAF) and now the G&S state Qatar all received the meteor missiles while the great EAF, the 1st to order the Rafale and open the door wide open for Dassault and new customers once they saw how great the EAF was operating the aircraft came rushing to order the fighter in droves! And we're yet to see a single meteor in Egypt but Qatar gets them? How could we possibly be patient under all these obvious and negative circumstances? It's impossible. They should've been FIRST in EAF inventory before anyone else, let alone the gas and sand state!?!?! Really, Dassault & MBDA?
> 
> Given these circumstances, it's impossible to think they will ever arrive with the Rafales and they need to start pushing the Italians to GUARANTEE the acquisition of the meteors WITH the immediate first delivery of the Typhoons and follow that immediately by ending any more future purchases from Dassault. Then go with more Typhoons and Sukhois + MiGs. Because getting treated like this is worst than the way a 2-dollar hooker in Piccadilly Square gets treated. An absolute disgrace that the gas and sand state, unworthy of any viable partnership value except their $$$$$ should even get a glimpse at that missile before the EAF. Shame on Dassault and MBDA and France.
> 
> I don't want to see a single Typhoon show up anywhere near the north coast of Egypt without it being packed with at least 4 meteors each. Otherwise they don't go near them and forget about getting the aircraft first and then expect to wait for the missiles at a later date. That crap ain't working for this kid anymore and I really hope the EAF grows some you know what and lay down the law. Stop being passive to these mega corporations that will milk them like they have. It's a disgrace!
> 
> Oh, and that quote from @sami_1 about the meteors are going to be coming to Egypt slowly, with the first batch being small and then slowly, slowly they'll start coming etc. WHUUUUUUT?! Seriously!? Who the heck ever came out with that huge load of steaming poop?! Someone please tell me lmaoooooo! That sounds much more like wishful compromising that anything remotely close to reality lololol. Sorry, sami, not laughing at you but at that "made-up theory."









On the subject of the European missile Meteor
Egypt did not sign the second deal for the Rafale plane until after it obtained the Meteor missile in this deal, whether by signing contracts or limited deliveries, because Egypt would not sign the deal until after obtaining all its requirements and perhaps not declaring it for other advantages in the calculations of the military balance and the real size of the Egyptian military capacity

For some to remember the SCALP EG missile, France compensated Egypt, before the American approval, by handing it over missiles from the French stockpile.

It was a previous French news saying,
As of 2016, France will reduce its stockpile by 100 missiles
French were going to reduce the stockpile of

SCALP to c100
France agreed to supply free 25-50 Scalp EG missiles to Egypt
Before America agreed to supply the Egyptian contract, and there are rumors that Samar signed an additional deal, the deal required is for 30 Rafale planes for 300 Scalp EG missiles.

What happened with Scalp missiles is done with Meteor missiles

France's big customers get free weapons from France. India got 24-27 Mirage 2000 planes at a price of 27 million dollars to extend the life of its fleet and expand it, and France is forced to offer advantages to its customers and not lose deals. And the Metor deals will not be less than 200-300 missiles for Egypt for the Rafale fleet, especially since there are alternatives

Until this moment, the available information about the SU-35 deal did not stop, and even the solutions to the problems of the N036 Byelka radar components, which Russia is replacing with Chinese components instead of the Korean ones, also confirms the R-37M, R-77ME deals. Simply put the Russians with Egypt and not sign fighter deals with Other countries before the Ukraine war, but a small deal for a limited number of MIG-35 planes for one of the African countries, makes them stick to the Egyptian customer

Indeed, the South Koreans want to complete the BVR missile so that they can display the KF-21 aircraft to Egypt and the Gulf countries without any US restrictions






American and Israeli pressures have no value in the face of billions deals, but rather lead to a reverse reaction, as France had decided to dispense with the American components in its missiles so that it would not be at the mercy of the Americans.

The current Russian-Ukrainian war led to a Russian backlash against Orima
The Russians used food and energy as weapons, which made countries look for other sources. Egypt grows millions of acres of wheat starting next year. Every year, the land increases by a million acres to grow wheat so that the Russians or others do not control the Egyptians’ food, because food has simply become a weapon and climate change may affect food production and exports. International, meaning that any country that uses its products as a weapon, the result is counterproductive to it, so that China turned into the largest car producer in the world was due to the Chinese leniency in assembling its cars in 10 countries, which provided funding to develop its product from the car industry, so it turned to buy Italian designs for cars and gradually raise the level of quality. The Europeans and Americans prevented the transfer of technology and the production of their cars in other countries and restricted that, so the countries turned into China and the American and European industry shrank and shrunk.

Therefore, the Americans, when they offered Egypt American chassis and engines for Egyptian vehicles temsah 3/ST-100/500, and even the production of MAXPRO cars in Egypt, is not love in Egypt nor a desire to cooperate with the industry, but because the Korean and Chinese alternative exists, so they were forced to do so in a desire to try to control the The volume of Egyptian production to be at a minimum, because the alternative is the Egyptian subjugation with other countries, and Armica losing more deals with Egypt. The real problem remains the lack of local development. Egypt’s golden age during the reign of Mishref Abu Ghazaleh is the difference between the collapse of efficiency and the collapse of ambition in front of Abu Ghazaleh’s ambition. The difference in leadership leads to a difference Results

So there is flexibility on the part of the Russians and the French to supply arms to Egypt because there are other alternatives

Also, there is fierce competition under the ashes between India, Italy and China over deals for Egypt that will close soon And some may remember Italy’s offer of the Eurofighter Typhoon to Egypt equipped with Meteor missiles. Will Italy succeed and France fail, or are there secrets that are not announced?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxzzTCDyd3ALKcoXIIuX2F8yKYBSFvjgOD








Congratulations_officially: And in confirmation of the report that we published a few days ago, the most dangerous and powerful coastal defense system in the world appeared in the Egyptian lands on Google Earth, the system that frightened and worried the military leaders in Tel Aviv and pressured Russia with full force to stop the deal, but the time has passed, congratulations to all Egyptians Your coasts and seas have become hell for your enemies, as they cannot approach or think about just compromising your capabilities and wealth. Welcome to the state of excessive force 🇪🇬⚔️

- The "Bastion" system is one of the most important and best global effective and deterrent systems in the field of coastal defenses,

The word "bastion" in Russian Бастион means impregnable and gigantic fortress that has 5 huge gates and no one can break through.

This is the photo report that we talked about a few days ago. Learn about its specifications from this photo report






I hope with this deal, we can replace old P-15 Termit and with the strange indigenous missile (not the Sparrow) which can be an anti-ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxljP-5lMB3tuookExhlNVudx6IIgijmrC



Very important, read the latest report
The Egyptian president participates in putting nails in the collapse of the unipolar
Now we can say that the era of the American pole has ended and the world has become multipolar and Russia has won and the world has submitted to it behind the curtain and Ukraine has become in the wind with respect to Europe and only America and England will support it. From its prestige and control, and the Egyptian President’s visit to Germany, Serbia and France was to save Germany and France from the fate of England and Italy and the fall of their governments

In order to understand, we must know what is the relationship of Serbia and its role and the role of Egypt in this process

Serbia is a European country, but it is Russia’s Trojan horse in Europe. It applied to join the European Union in 2011, and Europe did not agree to join it. With Russian pressure in the oil and gas war and sanctions, the collapse of the economies of European countries is at stake, and the peoples will not be satisfied to die because of Ukraine after the sanctions rebounded in its face. Russian fertilizer scandal to America, where Russia exported 180,000 tons of fertilizer to America a week ago, and America paid in rubles, you imagine

Europe discovered that it had been manipulated, so Merkel intervened to save her country and France, the locomotive of the European Union and its distinguished relationship with Putin and Sisi, provided that the Egyptian president mediate with Russia, and that Egypt and Serbia play a double role in trade exchanges with Russia, meaning that Russia sells to Egypt and Serbia, and they sell For Europe and vice versa, especially that European and Russian industries stop due to the lack of raw materials that were exchanged between them, especially in the field of electronics and precious materials owned by Russia only, and they know that Russia will occupy Ukraine and the neon ore that enters most industries Ukraine owns 80% of it globally

So are the grains, and that within 3 years there will be no Ukraine, and that gas and oil will not be cut off from them, and with new contracts with the Serbian pipeline extending from Russia, and this is a circumvention of US sanctions because they will not continue to destroy their country.

He was waiting for the response of the Tsar, who sent a letter with his Foreign Minister Lavrov and reassured Germany after the departure of the Egyptian president by re-pumping the gas to Nordstream 1 but not to its full capacity and while he was in Serbia

Macron did not wait long, so he called the Egyptian president directly, even though he was in France two days ago. In our analysis, the Caesar agreed to the operation, but through secret direct meetings in Egypt and Serbia to set the conditions for the agreements between the delegations of those countries, and Serbia and Egypt will be the largest centers of trade exchange between them.

Ok, what will Egypt benefit from?
We have a very great benefit, but in the next report
Insha'Allah

Retired Major General/ Muhammad Mustafa Hassanein

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


>


It took 9 years before showing the Bastion.. and only through satellite images!

Only God knows what is still hidden....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It took 9 years before showing the Bastion.. and only through satellite images!
> 
> Only God knows what is still hidden....


True. But are the people free to detect by satelite images every equipments/systems used by armies hahaha. Nas fadya hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Change of pace a little bit.

ENS Badr 678










ENS Sharm El Sheikh #901 Love the cross tied dock lines, perfectly executed.









Tahyia Misr FREMM AQUITAINE. Great look at the forward bulkhead for the 16 Aster 15/30 VLS ports and the rear bulkhead that the French closed up and is supposedly empty because it allegedly housed ship to land missiles (most likely the SCALP Naval) that they didn't want to sell to Egypt, so the EN agreed to take it empty for now and let's hope they load it up with a super lethal batch of SLMs or SLCMs.

What a sexy beast, though. 
















Here's that missile silo or bulkhead I was referring to earlier. Room for 16 lethal Russian or domestically engineered SLMs or SLCMs. Not sure why they were able to acquire the SCALP-EGs but not the SCALP-Navals? 16 of those packed in this bad boy would make this an offensive beast of a platform.





Interesting patch. Most likely a ceremonial one for the purchase period which included both, the FREMM and Rafale.






The GUST of WIND.











I only noticed recently that the Gamal Abdel Nasser Mistral emblem has a M1A1 Abrams tank on the deck lol. I do remember the Apache, but never noticed the tank.






Unlike the Anwar Al Sadat, its emblem is a lot more discreet.


























111th Air Wing KAMOV Ka-52 Alligator patch.






EN Paratrooper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Imagine our indigenous anti navy missile working with Bastion-P systems, it would be magnificient. Like this we will have, the brazilian CM, Russian anti ship (Bastion-P and old Styx missile), indigenous missile and maybe the emirati HAS-250 CM and european ofc

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Imagine our indigenous anti navy missile working with Bastion-P systems, it would be magnificient. Like this we will have, the brazilian CM, Russian anti ship (Bastion-P and old Styx missile), indigenous missile and maybe the emirati HAS-250 CM and european ofc


The K-9 howitzer has also a coastal version that will be made in Egypt with a range of 40 km.. just in case something slips through..HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The K-9 howitzer has also a coastal version that will be made in Egypt with a range of 40 km.. just in case something slips through..HaHaHa!


Would it be effective against ships?


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59990-egypt-serbia-and-rocket-engines-tot



Egypt, Serbia, and rocket engines ToT






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is said to be back in talks with Serbia’s Yugoimport SDPR for a transfer of technology (ToT) agreement to manufacture a surface-to-surface missile.


Looking forward for this cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Would it be effective against ships?


Of course.. it is a coastal defense system..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Very good video despite few mistakes like F-15 to Turkey etc... hahaha. I suggest you to subscribe to his channel.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> It took 9 years before showing the Bastion.. and only through satellite images!
> 
> Only God knows what is still hidden....


Perhaps a specific equipment that starts with "M" is being hidden i suppose 🤔


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Perhaps a specific equipment that starts with "M" is being hidden i suppose 🤔


Asdak?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Chad hahahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Perhaps a specific equipment that starts with "M" is being hidden i suppose 🤔



That would be silly to be perfectly honest. I don't think they've ever done that with other than Russian SAMs of whatever type. And really, we don't know if those Bastion trucks were just recently delivered. They've been "interested" in the Bastion coastal system for 9 years like @The SC mentioned, but they could've just been delivered a couple of months ago for all we know.

Besides, like I previously mentioned, it's one thing for the Russian to agree to hush-hush purchases because it mostly benefits both parties due to sanctions. But the meteor would be announced in a heartbeat by either Dassault and/or MBDA. So even if the EAF wanted to hide them, they wouldn't be able to since those it would hide them from would know about them in a heartbeat, including us regular mutts!  

Also, all we have is actually the opposite in Eric Tappier from Dassault who specifically said in the article SC and I posted (sans meteor, remember that?) that they wouldn't want to piss off the Jews and would not sell the meteor to Egypt. We have more info that suggests it ain't happening than any that says it has or will. It sucks.

We really have to watch out for the EFTs and if they either show up without meteors or get excluded from the deal by the EAF because Leonardo won't sell them either, then we will most definitely know they will never show up.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Also, all we have is actually the opposite in Eric Tappier from Dassault who specifically said in the article SC and I posted (sans meteor, remember that?) that they wouldn't want to piss off the Jews and would not sell the meteor to Egypt. We have more info that suggests it ain't happening than any that says it has or will. It sucks.


You have the link because in the link we talked there is no mention to Tappier.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx7UP5Iypll4ml74t7Zcqe8Yj2nxqRLRir



لشهيد نقيب / محمد مظهر الدفعه 110 حربية استشهد اليوم وذلك إثر الإشتباك مع العناصر التكفيرية في فجر يوم 27 يوليو 2022 تلك العناصر كانت تخطط للهجوم وزرع العبوات الناسفة بمنطقة شمال مدينة رفح رحم الله كل من ضحي بالروح والدم والأهل من أجل أن يبقي هذا الوطن وأهله آمنين مطمئنين و إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551861465782566912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551965731360743427
Mahmoud Gamal is denying the Bastion-p deal.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> Asdak?


Was gonna say meteor



Gomig-21 said:


> That would be silly to be perfectly honest. I don't think they've ever done that with other than Russian SAMs of whatever type. And really, we don't know if those Bastion trucks were just recently delivered. They've been "interested" in the Bastion coastal system for 9 years like @The SC mentioned, but they could've just been delivered a couple of months ago for all we know.
> 
> Besides, like I previously mentioned, it's one thing for the Russian to agree to hush-hush purchases because it mostly benefits both parties due to sanctions. But the meteor would be announced in a heartbeat by either Dassault and/or MBDA. So even if the EAF wanted to hide them, they wouldn't be able to since those it would hide them from would know about them in a heartbeat, including us regular mutts!
> 
> Also, all we have is actually the opposite in Eric Tappier from Dassault who specifically said in the article SC and I posted (sans meteor, remember that?) that they wouldn't want to piss off the Jews and would not sell the meteor to Egypt. We have more info that suggests it ain't happening than any that says it has or will. It sucks.
> 
> We really have to watch out for the EFTs and if they either show up without meteors or get excluded from the deal by the EAF because Leonardo won't sell them either, then we will most definitely know they will never show up.


Anyways I'm being an optimist. Looks like we gonna have e to see with the second batch that'll come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Was gonna say meteor
> 
> 
> Anyways I'm being an optimist. Looks like we gonna have e to see with the second batch that'll come


Me too I am always optimist alhamdulillah. Now we have the gas card so we can pull it whenever we want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That would be silly to be perfectly honest. I don't think they've ever done that with other than Russian SAMs of whatever type. And really, we don't know if those Bastion trucks were just recently delivered. They've been "interested" in the Bastion coastal system for 9 years like @The SC mentioned, but they could've just been delivered a couple of months ago for all we know.
> 
> Besides, like I previously mentioned, it's one thing for the Russian to agree to hush-hush purchases because it mostly benefits both parties due to sanctions. But the meteor would be announced in a heartbeat by either Dassault and/or MBDA. So even if the EAF wanted to hide them, they wouldn't be able to since those it would hide them from would know about them in a heartbeat, including us regular mutts!
> 
> Also, all we have is actually the opposite in Eric Tappier from Dassault who specifically said in the article SC and I posted (sans meteor, remember that?) that they wouldn't want to piss off the Jews and would not sell the meteor to Egypt. We have more info that suggests it ain't happening than any that says it has or will. It sucks.
> 
> We really have to watch out for the EFTs and if they either show up without meteors or get excluded from the deal by the EAF because Leonardo won't sell them either, then we will most definitely know they will never show up.


For the Bastion..in one of those videos above it says a deal was signed in 2013 for 3 batteries and another deal was signed for another additional 3 batteries in 2020..maybe these satellite pictures are from the second batch..

As for the Meteor I believe firmly in it coming to the EAF.. if not already,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> For the Bastion..in one of those videos above it says a deal was signed in 2013 for 3 batteries and another deal was signed for another additional 3 batteries in 2020..maybe these satellite pictures are from the second batch..
> 
> As for the Meteor I believe firmly in it coming to the EAF.. if not already,,


If Meteors come to Egypt maybe it would be downgraded their effectiveness or their range

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> If Meteors come to Egypt maybe it would be downgraded their effectiveness or their range


Why?


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian army has four new deals, including frigates, new naval units, and a naval arsenal and a civilian nuclear reactor*


----------



## The SC

*The military entity.. The Western press reveals amazing secrets about the terrifying Octagon, the most powerful Ministry of Defense in the world*


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army is arming its AW149 helicopters with missile launchers







On July 14, 2022, an AW149 is photographed in Egyptian Air Force (EGAF) colors during a test flight. The helicopter, with serial number 44 (c/n 49087) and test registration CSX82057, had extended exhaust manifolds and was flying rocket launchers.

Previous Egyptian AW149s were not seen with these modifications. In 2019, Egypt ordered 24 AW149s and eight AW189s. The contract worth 871 million euros was not officially reported, but in the end the sale was recorded in the 2019 Arms Export Report of the Italian Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation to the Italian Senate of the Republic.

According to Scramble magazine's database, seven AW149 Navy versions have been delivered so far with two more on order. The AW149 is painted in a red and white two-tone layout. Serial numbers known to the Navy version start from 30 to 38, all of which are/will be operated by an unknown squadron of the 545th Air Wing (545 AW) at Borg Al Arab Air Base.

Beginning with serial number 39, which was painted with a desert camouflage scheme, five AW149s (39 through 43) were delivered and are operated by the 14th Squadron of the 545th Air Wing..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Egyptian army is arming its AW149 helicopters with missile launchers
> 
> View attachment 865753
> 
> 
> On July 14, 2022, an AW149 is photographed in Egyptian Air Force (EGAF) colors during a test flight. The helicopter, with serial number 44 (c/n 49087) and test registration CSX82057, had extended exhaust manifolds and was flying rocket launchers.
> 
> Previous Egyptian AW149s were not seen with these modifications. In 2019, Egypt ordered 24 AW149s and eight AW189s. The contract worth 871 million euros was not officially reported, but in the end the sale was recorded in the 2019 Arms Export Report of the Italian Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation to the Italian Senate of the Republic.
> 
> According to Scramble magazine's database, seven AW149 Navy versions have been delivered so far with two more on order. The AW149 is painted in a red and white two-tone layout. Serial numbers known to the Navy version start from 30 to 38, all of which are/will be operated by an unknown squadron of the 545th Air Wing (545 AW) at Borg Al Arab Air Base.
> 
> Beginning with serial number 39, which was painted with a desert camouflage scheme, five AW149s (39 through 43) were delivered and are operated by the 14th Squadron of the 545th Air Wing..


Or maybe it is a pod? anti jamming etc...?


----------



## The SC

Learn about the most important Serbian weapons that the Egyptian army may transfer its technology to after signing a strategic partnership agreement between the two countries during Sisi's visit to Serbia..

*Serbian suicide drones “Raven 145” and “Raven 2”

Raven 145* has a range of about 150 kilometers, and it flies at an altitude of 2,000 metres. It can fly for up to 5 hours, at a speed of 100 kilometers per hour, or 3 hours at a speed of 150 kilometers per hour. The drone has a weight of 40 kg and can carry 15 kg of ammunition. The aircraft takes off with a solid rocket-propellant booster engine.











The Raven 145 uses a roaming engine. The time required to release the drone from the container is 1 minute. The drone is guided with the help of GPS and GLONASS satellite navigation system, and at the final stage of the flight, the drone is directed to the target via a television set or an infrared self-guiding head.


The *Raven 2* is a modern type of suicide drone (ammunition roving) which, unlike the Raven 145, uses electric propulsion instead of fuel. The Raven 2 can carry up to 20 kg of explosives compared to the first version of the Raven 145, which can carry 15 kg of explosives.

The Raven 2 weighs about 60 kg, is 175 mm in diameter, flies with an electric motor and propels the help of a booster on solid rocket fuel. It flies at an altitude of up to 2000 meters, and its range is 80 kilometers.










And other smaller Kamikaze drones





*Lazar BTR -SR-8808 MRAP*






It is an acronym MRAP. It is a type of combat vehicle that is designed to survive after IED attacks and ambushes..


*ALAS guided missiles




*

ALAS has the ability to launch from different platforms such as surface ships of various displacements (patrol boats, corvettes, frigates), high mobility light vehicles, fixed positions on the ground and attack helicopters for ASW/ASUW missions..


*The special Nora B-52 cannon*





Truck Mounted Automatic loading Howitzer System


Shumadia Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS)​*And Tamnava Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS)




*






The heavy SHUMADIA launchers have a range of up to 285 km and carry two 262 mm calibers with a range of 70-75 km and the second with a 400 mm caliber with a range of 285 km.












*Zastava M21*






*Ever heard of a 5.56 AK? No? Doesn't exist?*

The Zastava M21 is a Kalashnikov derivative first produced in Serbia, the M21 fires the 5.56x45 NATO cartridge - which is known for being chambered in most western weapons, such as the majority of AR-15 platform weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battlion25

The Serbians are mostly getting help from Russia building weapons and they are isolated from the other europeans since they are pro-Russian and will likely never get accept into NATO or EU


----------



## proka89

Battlion25 said:


> The Serbians are mostly getting help from Russia building weapons and they are isolated from the other europeans since they are pro-Russian and will likely never get accept into NATO or EU


We have zero help from Russia in producing or developing weapons. We have done modernizations for some Soviet origin weapons for us or foregin customers, but that is about it. Or we might end up buying some components like Kamaz chassis for Nora B52, or something similar, but that is not them helping us, it just a simple business transaction. As far as I know when we talk about joint development the main partner for Serbia is UAE, and i think that we cooperate much more with Belarus in this regard, then we do with Russia.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Battlion25 said:


> The Serbians are mostly getting help from Russia building weapons and they are isolated from the other europeans since they are pro-Russian and will likely never get accept into NATO or EU


It is mostly the inheritance of yugoslavian weapons with new standard modernization or new JV with other foreign countries. Look at the ALAS missile in the post of @The SC in which the vehicule of launching is an emirati Nimr chassis and the missile is either serbia origins or a cooperation emirati-serbian project.






@Gomig-21 @Hydration if we get ToT for the ALAS missile then we launch them from our ST-100/500 Temsah series or maybe our Nimr in our inventory.


----------



## ARCH٤R

New F-16Vs for Egypt is likely impossible anytime soon, for a reason the Poles have stated:




Source: https://theaviationist.com/2022/07/...ack-eagles-display-team-performs-over-deblin/


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Learn about the most important Serbian weapons that the Egyptian army may transfer its technology to after signing a strategic partnership agreement between the two countries during Sisi's visit to Serbia..
> 
> *Serbian suicide drones “Raven 145” and “Raven 2”
> 
> Raven 145* has a range of about 150 kilometers, and it flies at an altitude of 2,000 metres. It can fly for up to 5 hours, at a speed of 100 kilometers per hour, or 3 hours at a speed of 150 kilometers per hour. The drone has a weight of 40 kg and can carry 15 kg of ammunition. The aircraft takes off with a solid rocket-propellant booster engine.
> 
> View attachment 865761
> 
> 
> View attachment 865759
> 
> 
> The Raven 145 uses a roaming engine. The time required to release the drone from the container is 1 minute. The drone is guided with the help of GPS and GLONASS satellite navigation system, and at the final stage of the flight, the drone is directed to the target via a television set or an infrared self-guiding head.
> 
> 
> The *Raven 2* is a modern type of suicide drone (ammunition roving) which, unlike the Raven 145, uses electric propulsion instead of fuel. The Raven 2 can carry up to 20 kg of explosives compared to the first version of the Raven 145, which can carry 15 kg of explosives.
> 
> The Raven 2 weighs about 60 kg, is 175 mm in diameter, flies with an electric motor and propels the help of a booster on solid rocket fuel. It flies at an altitude of up to 2000 meters, and its range is 80 kilometers.
> 
> View attachment 865758
> 
> 
> View attachment 865760
> 
> And other smaller Kamikaze drones
> View attachment 865763
> 
> 
> *Lazar BTR -SR-8808 MRAP*
> 
> View attachment 865762
> 
> 
> It is an acronym MRAP. It is a type of combat vehicle that is designed to survive after IED attacks and ambushes..
> 
> 
> *ALAS guided missiles
> 
> View attachment 865764
> *
> 
> ALAS has the ability to launch from different platforms such as surface ships of various displacements (patrol boats, corvettes, frigates), high mobility light vehicles, fixed positions on the ground and attack helicopters for ASW/ASUW missions..
> 
> 
> *The special Nora B-52 cannon*
> View attachment 865766
> 
> 
> Truck Mounted Automatic loading Howitzer System
> 
> 
> Shumadia Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS)​*And Tamnava Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS)
> 
> View attachment 865769
> *
> 
> View attachment 865770
> 
> 
> The heavy SHUMADIA launchers have a range of up to 285 km and carry two 262 mm calibers with a range of 70-75 km and the second with a 400 mm caliber with a range of 285 km.
> 
> View attachment 865767
> 
> 
> View attachment 865768
> 
> 
> 
> *Zastava M21*
> 
> View attachment 865771
> 
> 
> *Ever heard of a 5.56 AK? No? Doesn't exist?*
> 
> The Zastava M21 is a Kalashnikov derivative first produced in Serbia, the M21 fires the 5.56x45 NATO cartridge - which is known for being chambered in most western weapons, such as the majority of AR-15 platform weapons.


Zastava has also developed a new assault rifle. I am forgetting its name but they have developed a new Rifle.



The SC said:


> Learn about the most important Serbian weapons that the Egyptian army may transfer its technology to after signing a strategic partnership agreement between the two countries during Sisi's visit to Serbia..
> 
> *Serbian suicide drones “Raven 145” and “Raven 2”
> 
> Raven 145* has a range of about 150 kilometers, and it flies at an altitude of 2,000 metres. It can fly for up to 5 hours, at a speed of 100 kilometers per hour, or 3 hours at a speed of 150 kilometers per hour. The drone has a weight of 40 kg and can carry 15 kg of ammunition. The aircraft takes off with a solid rocket-propellant booster engine.
> 
> View attachment 865761
> 
> 
> View attachment 865759
> 
> 
> The Raven 145 uses a roaming engine. The time required to release the drone from the container is 1 minute. The drone is guided with the help of GPS and GLONASS satellite navigation system, and at the final stage of the flight, the drone is directed to the target via a television set or an infrared self-guiding head.
> 
> 
> The *Raven 2* is a modern type of suicide drone (ammunition roving) which, unlike the Raven 145, uses electric propulsion instead of fuel. The Raven 2 can carry up to 20 kg of explosives compared to the first version of the Raven 145, which can carry 15 kg of explosives.
> 
> The Raven 2 weighs about 60 kg, is 175 mm in diameter, flies with an electric motor and propels the help of a booster on solid rocket fuel. It flies at an altitude of up to 2000 meters, and its range is 80 kilometers.
> 
> View attachment 865758
> 
> 
> View attachment 865760
> 
> And other smaller Kamikaze drones
> View attachment 865763
> 
> 
> *Lazar BTR -SR-8808 MRAP*
> 
> View attachment 865762
> 
> 
> It is an acronym MRAP. It is a type of combat vehicle that is designed to survive after IED attacks and ambushes..
> 
> 
> *ALAS guided missiles
> 
> View attachment 865764
> *
> 
> ALAS has the ability to launch from different platforms such as surface ships of various displacements (patrol boats, corvettes, frigates), high mobility light vehicles, fixed positions on the ground and attack helicopters for ASW/ASUW missions..
> 
> 
> *The special Nora B-52 cannon*
> View attachment 865766
> 
> 
> Truck Mounted Automatic loading Howitzer System
> 
> 
> Shumadia Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS)​*And Tamnava Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS)
> 
> View attachment 865769
> *
> 
> View attachment 865770
> 
> 
> The heavy SHUMADIA launchers have a range of up to 285 km and carry two 262 mm calibers with a range of 70-75 km and the second with a 400 mm caliber with a range of 285 km.
> 
> View attachment 865767
> 
> 
> View attachment 865768
> 
> 
> 
> *Zastava M21*
> 
> View attachment 865771
> 
> 
> *Ever heard of a 5.56 AK? No? Doesn't exist?*
> 
> The Zastava M21 is a Kalashnikov derivative first produced in Serbia, the M21 fires the 5.56x45 NATO cartridge - which is known for being chambered in most western weapons, such as the majority of AR-15 platform weapons.












New Modular Automatic Assault Rifle 6.5mm 7.62mm caliber Zastava Arms 13006174 | Partner 2017 News Online Show Daily Coverage


Zastava Arms of Serbia introduces its new modular automatic assault rifle at Partner 2017.




www.armyrecognition.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> New F-16Vs for Egypt is likely impossible anytime soon, for a reason the Poles have stated:
> View attachment 865889
> 
> Source: https://theaviationist.com/2022/07/...ack-eagles-display-team-performs-over-deblin/


The idea to have F-16 viper block is impossible. Ma howa zay eleto if we get them then we don't advanced equipments with it like the AIM-120. Plus F-35 does a lot of problems that's why USA will decrease the number of production.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552657805252775936
Looks like we will have more trainings with South Korea. @Gomig-21 imagine buying FA-50 hahaha


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Agreed on the MICAs. They're certainly excellent missiles with tremendous technology with a roughly 60 - 80 km range and a 40km NEZ. Kinematics of the missiles (both the infrared and active radar homing) are actually pretty dam good, from what all the French pilots have said about them. But they don't have the reach of the AIM-120, which in return doesn't have the meteor's effectiveness.
> 
> MICA also has Lock On After Launch (LOAL) feature and can also operate as short range missiles, making them very effective with that medium and short range. So they're fine as essential missiles for the Rafale like the AIM-9X would be for all US aircraft, but of course they lack the upper end of the medium range distance.
> 
> I think I am in agreement with you also on the leadership aspect ONLY for the additional order of 30 Rafales and DEFINITELY the Typhoons. Even the current Rafales supposedly have been upgraded to F3-R which makes them capable of firing the meteor, so why haven't they insisted on getting them just like the sand and gas state?
> 
> SCALPs.
> 
> View attachment 864999
> 
> 
> They were able to get those included, let's get going with the big missile then!


I mentioned the AIM-120 because a certain neighbor of us has been boasting about having the longest AIM-120 kill up to now,a Syrian L-39 at 45 km 🙄 And yet they keep boasting about it and go like "we have AIM-120C-7" etc. etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Ever heard of a 5.56 AK? No? Doesn't exist?*
> 
> The Zastava M21 is a Kalashnikov derivative first produced in Serbia, the M21 fires the 5.56x45 NATO cartridge - which is known for being chambered in most western weapons, such as the majority of AR-15 platform weapons.



Century Arms sells the exact Zastava semi-automatic version. It certainly has its uses in the field for sure, not so much for collectors except the wealthy diehards.

5.56 mm AK-47 Rifles​




Century Arms Zastava PAP M90NP 5.56mm AK-Style Rifle​
$769.00 $679.95
Brand: Century Arms
Item Number: *RI2222-N*

Reading an article about the German submarine industry and the history from when they were building U-boats at the start of WWI into WWII and the devastation those things brought with them to the Atlantic Sea. Then I came across the Egyptian Navy's interest in the Type 209 and some cool pics that followed.

The submarines headquarters in Alexandria is an enclosure basically designed based on the German U-boats docking quarters. They were essentially docks that had super structures built over them and that's what the Alexandria Sub Station HQ is. Comes with other superb training areas.

Where the subs come in from port. I think they have to get tugged in for safety reasons and not on their own power.






This is the outside of the building where you would never know was a submarine dock inside, except for the fact that is says it right on the building in Arabic lol. But how cools is this place?






Not too far from there on the same grounds is the building that houses the new Type 209 simulator. Really great stuff.






With everything for training including a periscope!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552614776450301957

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552615690779123715

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> You have the link because in the link we talked there is no mention to Tappier.


Man, you love to bust my balls, don't you? lol Ok, it said "another military expert" quoted that in this article and I wonder who the heck is that military expert? Since Tappier said the same exact thing in another article, my money is on him being that "military expert"! What other little detail you wanna bust my balls about? 



Ghostkiller said:


> Looks like we will have more trainings with South Korea. @Gomig-21 imagine buying FA-50 hahaha



Nice to see the EAF join them with an F-16, Rafale & MiG-29M/M2. I don't think I've ever seen a joint flight like this with the Silver Stars. They put on a great show, BTW. Some of those stunts are incredible.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552690418491465729

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx-IJ-yXPN02N8yP2JHcj_Q_J33EiNSlsf



During the follow-up to the Russian-Ukrainian war, Russia relied on extensive space bombing to exterminate large areas with the aim of destroying some targets in the region, and this method requires a huge number of missiles, whether artillery shells or missiles for rocket launchers
While Ukraine obtained the American HIMARS launcher, which possesses precision-guided missiles and has proven that guided missiles are much better than the traditional method of area bombardment.

In another related context, Egypt has developed a local 122mm Saqr-45 missile launcher by converting it into a guided missile launcher that can carry out precise missile strikes. Or like a fighter, or by a person on the ground
The development also included providing the launcher with an advanced fire control system. The missile launcher was installed on a wheeled truck instead of the old tracked chassis for ease of movement and movement. The number of launchers was reduced to 30 missiles instead of 40 missiles in the old version (due to the development of the new launcher in the form of increased container weight, forcing to reduce the number of missiles)
The method of ammunition was modified by converting the launcher into a container. When the missiles run out, the empty container is removed and another is installed by an arm instead of the individual ammunition method with the missile.
According to official statements, the development of the Egyptian Saqr-45 launchers has begun to be generalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Phillipines canceled their Mi-17 deal.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The idea to have F-16 viper block is impossible. Ma howa zay eleto if we get them then we don't advanced equipments with it like the AIM-120. Plus F-35 does a lot of problems that's why USA will decrease the number of production.


The US has just ordered more than 300 F-35s..don't believe those BS articles saying it is a dude..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Phillipines canceled their Mi-17 deal.



Why are you posting Philippines news here?


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Why are you posting Philippines news here?


Maybe he was thinking about CAATSA.. but he doesn't remember that they couldn't apply it to India..neither to Egypt.. the Philippines are usually in the US camp, the new president is unlike his predecessor Duerte who was criticizing the US day and night.. this one is Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr the son of Imelda Marcos ..remember her 1000 shoes wardrobe..HaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Why are you posting Philippines news here?


Because of our deal SU-35 deal.


The SC said:


> The US has just ordered more than 300 F-35s..don't believe those BS articles saying it is a dude..











The U.S. Air Force Just Admitted The F-35 Stealth Fighter Has Failed


The U.S. Air Force’s chief of staff wants the service to develop an affordable, lightweight fighter to replace hundreds of aging F-16s and complement a small fleet of sophisticated F-35 stealth fighters. But an affordable, lightweight fighter is exactly what the F-35 was first conceived to be.




www.forbes.com













F-35 Flies With 871 Flaws, Only Two Fewer Than Year Earlier


Lockheed Martin Corp.’s F-35, the fighter jet already being flown by the U.S. and eight allies, remains marred by 871 software and hardware deficiencies that could undercut readiness, missions or maintenance, according to the Pentagon’s testing office.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Because of our deal SU-35 deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Air Force Just Admitted The F-35 Stealth Fighter Has Failed
> 
> 
> The U.S. Air Force’s chief of staff wants the service to develop an affordable, lightweight fighter to replace hundreds of aging F-16s and complement a small fleet of sophisticated F-35 stealth fighters. But an affordable, lightweight fighter is exactly what the F-35 was first conceived to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-35 Flies With 871 Flaws, Only Two Fewer Than Year Earlier
> 
> 
> Lockheed Martin Corp.’s F-35, the fighter jet already being flown by the U.S. and eight allies, remains marred by 871 software and hardware deficiencies that could undercut readiness, missions or maintenance, according to the Pentagon’s testing office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com


*10 days ago..*​Pentagon and Lockheed reach deal to build 375 F-35 fighter jets​https://www.reuters.com/business/ae...-deal-build-375-f-35-fighter-jets-2022-07-19/


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


>


And still !?​*10 days ago..*​Pentagon and Lockheed reach deal to build 375 F-35 fighter jets​https://www.reuters.com/business/ae...-deal-build-375-f-35-fighter-jets-2022-07-19/


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

ARCH٤R said:


> New F-16Vs for Egypt is likely impossible anytime soon, for a reason the Poles have stated:
> View attachment 865889
> 
> Source: https://theaviationist.com/2022/07/...ack-eagles-display-team-performs-over-deblin/


_the only way to upgrade them is locally
its a losing game to play with the US_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> _the only way to upgrade them is locally
> its a losing game to play with the US_


I think you have to make USA must accept the upgrade so you can do it by yourself. The problem is that we don't build (maybe in secret) advanced things for the F-16 ya3ni like AESA radar, pods etc... So we must do it through another country like Turkey or I think I saw post here where we can upgrade them with a portuguese company.


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Maybe he was thinking about CAATSA.. but he doesn't remember that they couldn't apply it to India..neither to Egypt.. the Philippines are usually in the US camp, the new president is unlike his predecessor Duerte who was criticizing the US day and night.. this one is Ferdinand "Bongbong" Marcos Jr the son of Imelda Marcos ..remember her 1000 shoes wardrobe..HaHa!



Yes, definitely I remember her and her massive shoe collection. My point is if truly moderated, that video really had nothing pertaining to the Egyptian Armed Forces. Even if the Philippines canceled that deal because of CAATSA, still has nothing to do with the EAF unless it mentions an actual correlation. Just my opinion. "Bongbong" lmaooo. 

Speaking of CAATSA and the EAF, seems like the negotiations with the US on the F-15s must be really tough which is actually a good sign. The longer it takes means the tougher the EAF is being at not accepting lame conditions. The problem also is it delays the Su-35 decision. So many things are hanging in the balance, here. And they're not small items.

1) F-15s
2) F-16 upgrades
3) Su-35SE 
4) Eurofighter Typhoon
5) The rest of the Mega Deal
6) Rafale F-3R upgrade
7) Meteor missile
8) A330 MRTT Tankers
9) Spy Satellite
10) Tejas & Indian deals?
11) T-90 MS local assembly

The only thing we really know is happening are the Apache upgrade and additional choppers (I think) the 8 C-130Js on order and the 6 MEKOs. Other than that, so many questions with all those 11 items listed and most of those are huge deals.

The other thing I was thinking of with all these new systems and especially fighters in the EAF & Naval vessels is the EAF needs to really invest in upgrading its ELINT & SIGINT capabilities. AWACs I think they're in decent shape with the 8 E-2Cs that have been upgraded and that there was a possibility of purchasing the E-2D. But as far as ELINT & SIGINT caps, I think they could use a major upgrade. 

We can start with the EAF platforms they could use since they certainly need to upgrade the Beechcraft 1900C and get something much more powerful and capable ones to work the skies, then they need ground, ship and submarine ELINT systems which I'm sure they have to a certain degree and I'm guessing between all the new frigates and the Type 209 submarines, the mega command and control center with the Protivnik-GE & Resonance-SE that have their intelligence gathering all taken care of with those three platforms, leaving really the only one that needs a major upgrade (simply from what we know) is the EAF. 

They really can't rely on any US platforms unfortunately for obvious reasons and too bad since they really have the best ones out there. Perhaps the A330s MRTT could also function as ELINT/SIGINT gathering and analyzing intel platform on top of its A2A refueling role? There certainly is enough room in that aircraft to set up an entire, state of the art ELINT package. Or perhaps they can assemble their own using the new Brazilian KC-390 and equip it with Chinese, German, Russian or even French systems to gather intel and then pass it on to whatever they're using for SIGINT analyzing or have a platform performing both functions simultaneously. 

I'm not even sure which platform they're currently using for EW? Is it the Beechcraft 1900C or do they actually possess a pair of C-130 Compass Calls that take on the role of electronic warfare like that guy mentioned on one of his Military Squares videos. Nothing suggests the EAF has compass call C-130s but that would be great if they did. I hope he was right with that.

So what should they do in you fellas opinions to improve their ELINT/SIGINT platforms and their aerial dedicated EW? A dedicated platform would be much better, I think, then the AWACs performing IFF radar/target acquisition AND electronic warfare. Although I could be wrong but let's assume that they keep their E-2Cs while getting new E-2Ds and get dedicated or additional heavy combined AWACs and electronic warfare platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, definitely I remember her and her massive shoe collection. My point is if truly moderated, that video really had nothing pertaining to the Egyptian Armed Forces. Even if the Philippines canceled that deal because of CAATSA, still has nothing to do with the EAF unless it mentions an actual correlation. Just my opinion. "Bongbong" lmaooo.
> 
> Speaking of CAATSA and the EAF, seems like the negotiations with the US on the F-15s must be really tough which is actually a good sign. The longer it takes means the tougher the EAF is being at not accepting lame conditions. The problem also is it delays the Su-35 decision. So many things are hanging in the balance, here. And they're not small items.
> 
> 1) F-15s
> 2) F-16 upgrades
> 3) Su-35SE
> 4) Eurofighter Typhoon
> 5) The rest of the Mega Deal
> 6) Rafale F-3R upgrade
> 7) Meteor missile
> 8) A330 MRTT Tankers
> 9) Spy Satellite
> 10) Tejas & Indian deals?
> 11) T-90 MS local assembly
> 
> The only thing we really know is happening are the Apache upgrade and additional choppers (I think) the 8 C-130Js on order and the 6 MEKOs. Other than that, so many questions with all those 11 items listed and most of those are huge deals.
> 
> The other thing I was thinking of with all these new systems and especially fighters in the EAF & Naval vessels is the EAF needs to really invest in upgrading its ELINT & SIGINT capabilities. AWACs I think they're in decent shape with the 8 E-2Cs that have been upgraded and that there was a possibility of purchasing the E-2D. But as far as ELINT & SIGINT caps, I think they could use a major upgrade.
> 
> We can start with the EAF platforms they could use since they certainly need to upgrade the Beechcraft 1900C and get something much more powerful and capable ones to work the skies, then they need ground, ship and submarine ELINT systems which I'm sure they have to a certain degree and I'm guessing between all the new frigates and the Type 209 submarines, the mega command and control center with the Protivnik-GE & Resonance-SE that have their intelligence gathering all taken care of with those three platforms, leaving really the only one that needs a major upgrade (simply from what we know) is the EAF.
> 
> They really can't rely on any US platforms unfortunately for obvious reasons and too bad since they really have the best ones out there. Perhaps the A330s MRTT could also function as ELINT/SIGINT gathering and analyzing intel platform on top of its A2A refueling role? There certainly is enough room in that aircraft to set up an entire, state of the art ELINT package. Or perhaps they can assemble their own using the new Brazilian KC-390 and equip it with Chinese, German, Russian or even French systems to gather intel and then pass it on to whatever they're using for SIGINT analyzing or have a platform performing both functions simultaneously.
> 
> I'm not even sure which platform they're currently using for EW? Is it the Beechcraft 1900C or do they actually possess a pair of C-130 Compass Calls that take on the role of electronic warfare like that guy mentioned on one of his Military Squares videos. Nothing suggests the EAF has compass call C-130s but that would be great if they did. I hope he was right with that.
> 
> So what should they do in you fellas opinions to improve their ELINT/SIGINT platforms and their aerial dedicated EW? A dedicated platform would be much better, I think, then the AWACs performing IFF radar/target acquisition AND electronic warfare. Although I could be wrong but let's assume that they keep their E-2Cs while getting new E-2Ds and get dedicated or additional heavy combined AWACs and electronic warfare platforms.
> 
> View attachment 866106


Egypt getting C-130 ELINT capability​18th Jan 2017

https://www.defenceweb.co.za/aerospace/aerospace-aerospace/egypt-getting-c-130-elint-capability/

*Egyptian Air Force EC-130H Compass Call at Le Bourget airport.*​




Not sure it is a compass call though.. or maybe a degraded version..

This is the US compass call






Maybe buy the same Global Express 6000 aircraft modified by Marshall Group into an ELINT/SIGINT platform,, like the UAE did..






https://theaviationist.com/2017/07/...thering-plane-during-flight-trials-in-the-uk/

Or France's Falcon 8X SIGINT






Japan makes the Kawasaki RC-2 Elint











https://theaviationist.com/2018/06/...variant-operating-from-iruma-air-base-emerge/

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC




----------



## Ghostkiller

It is ambition project and I hope we (Serbia and Egyp and maybe UAE) succeed to make it 
come to light.









Novi Avion: Yugoslavia's Attempt to Build Its Very Own Jet Fighter


So what happenned?




nationalinterest.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Su-35: a guest from the future..​




Russia's MiG-35 Fighter: Just How Dangerous?​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Its my first time seeing this footage of an Egyptian MiG-29 landing in Greece.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451890556448149504It probably dates back to GRC EGY EX09

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Its my first time seeing this footage of an Egyptian MiG-29 landing in Greece.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451890556448149504It probably dates back to GRC EGY EX09


Answer to your statement

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451895693220716550


----------



## The SC

South Korean advanced T-50 close air support fighters to visit Egypt next week..







These shows and exercises have been dubbed “The Pyramids Air Show 2022”. The Korean team will use the Korean-made T-50 advanced training and close air support aircraft, and the Egyptian team will use the Chinese K8E aircraft manufactured under license in Egypt..

The South Korean plane is excluded for the EAF, although it is one of the best planes on the scene due to its high price and close to the price of fighters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> South Korean advanced T-50 close air support fighters to visit Egypt next week..
> 
> View attachment 866225
> 
> 
> These shows and exercises have been dubbed “The Pyramids Air Show 2022”. The Korean team will use the Korean-made T-50 advanced training and close air support aircraft, and the Egyptian team will use the Chinese K8E aircraft manufactured under license in Egypt..
> 
> The South Korean plane is excluded for the EAF, although it is one of the best planes on the scene due to its high price and close to the price of fighters..


There will be aerial exercice with the EAF so maybe we will our Air Force training with S.Korean AF


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> There will be aerial exercice with the EAF so maybe we will our Air Force training with S.Korean AF


These are just LIFT planes..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> These are just LIFT planes..


In the future this is what I meant.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> In the future this is what I meant.


Sure.. we might see future exercises with fighters..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Sure.. we might see future exercises with fighters..


For you, if the Novi Avion project is revived then when Egypt can produce them in mass?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> For you, if the Novi Avion project is revived then when Egypt can produce them in mass?


France Dassault was heavily involved in the the Novi Avion project.. So after acquiring the design and specs by Egypt.. My best guess is 4 years before we see a prototype test..Egypt has also experience with the _Helwan_ HA-_300 fighter plane.._


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> France Dassault was heavily involved in the the Novi Avion project.. So after acquiring the design and specs by Egypt.. My best guess is 4 years before we see a prototype test..Egypt has also experience with the _Helwan_ HA-_300 fighter plane.._


So like 10 years to be fully produce etc..


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Not sure it is a compass call though.. or maybe a degraded version..



That's what I said, too. They would be equipped with a lot more elements that would indicate a capable ELINT platform IMO. Or they're basic configurations which is probably the extent of it. But they should have something much, much much better and much more modern to deal with the heavy EW environment in air battles today, especially going up against capable foes.

Do exactly what the US is doing when they appear to have upgraded from the EC-130H Compass Call to the EC-37B, a much better and more modern/capable platform than the Vietnam war era aircraft. That was ridiculous that they spent so much money modifying those Hercules' to ELINT and EW tactical aircraft. And only 4 of them apparently which were so maintenance intensive that it took 12 hours for a full maintenance crew to change 1 propellor blade!? Are they serious? I find that hard to believe TBH lol. I think that dude super exaggerated that time frame.



The SC said:


> Maybe buy the same Global Express 6000 aircraft modified by Marshall Group into an ELINT/SIGINT platform,, like the UAE did..



Yes, for sure. As much love as we have for the UAE, we should not have an inferior ELINT platform with all due respect. That just doesn't sit well, especially now with the much more modern & capable EAF fleet of aircraft.



The SC said:


> Or France's Falcon 8X SIGINT



Aside from the Embraer KC-390 (since they seem to have signed a deal or will sign a deal to build them locally which is another item to add to that list of 11, now 12), where they could equip it with their own stuff that would work for all the different platforms through the new domestic data link network and really make it super custom. This French Falcon would be the best choice IMO. Falcons are well known to be some of the best aircraft out there and the French, as we know, build exceptionally good equipment but the usual will befall the EAF such as cost and contract approval. But certainly the best option IMO

Or, invest in something similar to the US-built EC-37B because of its ultimate capabilities. Flying much higher and further from threats while able to collect & transmit from those distances as well as so much more these newer platforms have to offer. That really would be ideally the best way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Apaches are no good without the longbow radar, also pretty sure the berev a50 has decent capabilities, not sure of its purely an AWACS platform or can carry other duties. Russias working an the berev a100 but it'll take time before we see those spreading its wings in Siberia. Have they at least considered the mi 28 havoc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Apaches are no good without the longbow radar, also pretty sure the berev a50 has decent capabilities, not sure of its purely an AWACS platform or can carry other duties. Russias working an the berev a100 but it'll take time before we see those spreading its wings in Siberia. Have they at least considered the mi 28 havoc?



According to SC, Algeria is rumored to have contracted 2 of these bad larrys lol, A-100E! Hard to believe since the A50 seems to have just finished its initial testing and now there's A-100s? This would be a good choice, but I think they can get as much, if not more out of smaller and more modern aircraft like the Falcons etc. These behemoths also make for larger targets, now that there are a slew of long range missiles dedicated to smacking AWACs' out of the air. 







Check out the last page of the Algerian Army thread, I posted pics of their Mi-28N Havoc and man, what a friggin sick animal that thing is. Love the Ka-52s without a doubt, even the Mi-24s the EAF picked up, but the Havocs like you said might be better options than the Apaches because of their Arbalet radar. Russia's version of the Long Bow you're 100% on the money. Only problem is they're so committed to the Apaches, how to they get out of that deal? Not to mention the absolutely ridiculous, slap in the face devastating cost of the upgrade on those things WITHOUT the Long Bow!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Could Egypt get the Globaleye? Supposedly they were a “game changer” from the UAEAF.

Imo superior to most Russian/Chinese radars and punches well above other AWACS because it’s a GaN AESA radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Could Egypt get the Globaleye? Supposedly they were a “game changer” from the UAEAF.
> 
> Imo superior to most Russian/Chinese radars and punches well above other AWACS because it’s a GaN AESA radar.


It is Swedish..never heard Egypt buying anything from Sweden..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> It is Swedish..never heard Egypt buying anything from Sweden..


Would they sell? Probably, they’ve sold to Pakistan, KSA, and UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Could Egypt get the Globaleye? Supposedly they were a “game changer” from the UAEAF.
> 
> Imo superior to most Russian/Chinese radars and punches well above other AWACS because it’s a GaN AESA radar.



That would certainly be one of the better platforms out there, especially when SAAB offers all 3 capabilities in that platform from the incredible AESA radar with GaN modules like you mentioned for all types of surveillance. It does some electronic intel and I believe an all-out dedicated SIGINT platform. Not sure of its EW capabilities offhand, I'd have to look it up but that is really one of the primary functions the EAF needs along with ELINT & SIGINT functions and I don't think it's the global eye's strong suit by any means. I would say that is probably more so of a necessity than AEWC which the EAF really has covered for now in their Hawkeyes.



Philip the Arab said:


> Would they sell? Probably, they’ve sold to Pakistan, KSA, and UAE.



That is a very interesting point since the Swedish, zionist, super liberal government is even worst than the US -- with the latter's human rights excuses -- and they claim their policy is to never sell to any nation that not only presents a threat to Israel (the ultimate insult as I've mentioned before) and will only sell military equipment to supposed "real democracies" looool. Well, besides Pakistan, the UAE and Saudiya are monarchies but somehow that doesn't qualify as against their liberal, zionist democracy-loving pretenses since $$$ talks, lmaoooo. Just another hypocritical entity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Could Egypt get the Globaleye? Supposedly they were a “game changer” from the UAEAF.
> 
> Imo superior to most Russian/Chinese radars and punches well above other AWACS because it’s a GaN AESA radar.


They will refused because of our "human rights issues" zebi hahaha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553320014668783618
@Gomig-21 habebtak hahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC

Egyptian military industries reveal Ali Baba's cave and start with Lazar armored vehicles, cruise missiles and small diameter bombs

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt received 5 offers to manufacture a warplane locally within the Egyptian tender to manufacture a warplane with technology transfer..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> Egypt received 5 offers to manufacture a warplane locally within the Egyptian tender to manufacture a warplane with technology transfer..


Well we must GET ON WITH IT
also I hear from Serbian analysts that Lazar is trash, hence why its being replaced with lazanski


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Well we must GET ON WITH IT
> also I hear from Serbian analysts that Lazar is trash, hence why its being replaced with lazanski


The guy says at the end of the video..that "Tejas MK2 is the best offer.. And Egypt responded positively to the Indian offer".. whatever that might mean..

*lazanski*










The LAZANSKI is a completely new armored vehicle and is not based on the Lazar family of 8x8 armored vehicles. The hull of the LAZANSKI is of all-welded steel construction and is combined with Ceramic armor to reach standard ballistic protection of STANAG 4569 Level 5, against the firing of 25mm caliber weapons. The vehicle can be fitted upgraded to Level 6, offering ballistic protection against 30 mm APFSDS (Armor-Piercing Fin-Stabilized Discarding Sabot) or AP (Armor Piercing) ammunition at 500 m. The vehicle incorporates a V-shaped monocoque hull providing mine protection Level 4 STANAG 4569 to withstand an explosion of 10 kg of TNT under the wheels and the center bottom part.

And given that the platform is designed on a modular basis, we can expect that various variants of the Lazanski will appear in the future, the Lazanski might start a whole new family of combat and auxiliary armored vehicles, including APCs, ARVs, self-propelled artillery systems, C2, or CBRN variants..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


>












Do you know who's Charlie's angels here???
















HaHaHaHa!


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Do you know who's Carlie's angels here???
> 
> View attachment 866517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHaHaHa!


You Allright? 🤣🤣


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> Do you know who's Carlie's angels here???
> 
> View attachment 866517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHaHaHa!


I did not understand what you mean

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> You Allright? 🤣🤣



I think someone hijacked his account because his username/account also posted some completely irrelevant music videos in the Hellenic Army/Air Force thread lol. I asked him the same thing you did over there: 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/gree...military-affairs.728789/page-11#post-13916824

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

joker88 said:


> I did not understand what you mean


I mean CAATSA is irrelevant.. life continues..


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> You Allright? 🤣🤣


Sure..
You don't appreciate life's fun?

All those music videos are relevant to the events we are living in the present.. just a fun way to express it.. don't be so constipated guys!


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Sure..
> You don't appreciate life's fun?
> 
> All those music videos are relevant to the events we are living in the present.. just a fun way to express it.. don't be so constipated guys!


You did multiple times (moroccan thread etc..) so I thought there is something hahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59992-saudi-cp-mohammad-macron-meeting-rafale-on-the-agenda



Saudi CP Mohammad-Macron meeting: Rafale on the agenda 

Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman Bin Abdulaziz is due to visit France this week and meet with French President Emmanuel Macron. 
The two men are expected to discuss several files, including the Ukraine War, the nuclear file, and the Rafale fighter jet. 
Discussions are also expected to cover bilateral defense relations, specifically in the fields of air and naval defense, among several other key defense files.







Looks like KSA will buy Rafale so the supply chain will be fucking busy in the next 5 years or more. Maybe they will get Meteor and us no a7a law begad.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59992-saudi-cp-mohammad-macron-meeting-rafale-on-the-agenda
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi CP Mohammad-Macron meeting: Rafale on the agenda
> 
> Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman Bin Abdulaziz is due to visit France this week and meet with French President Emmanuel Macron.
> The two men are expected to discuss several files, including the Ukraine War, the nuclear file, and the Rafale fighter jet.
> Discussions are also expected to cover bilateral defense relations, specifically in the fields of air and naval defense, among several other key defense files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like KSA will buy Rafale so the supply chain will be fucking busy in the next 5 years or more. Maybe they will get Meteor and us no a7a law begad.


Saudi Arabia want to open a production line for the Rafale..a good thing for the Area..Egypt, the UAE, Iraq, Greece..will all be provided with spare parts.. etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Saudi Arabia want to open a production line for the Rafale..a good thing for the Area..Egypt, the UAE, Iraq, Greece..will all be provided with spare parts.. etc...


It happens if KSA promised to France that they will buy a very big number of Rafales like +100 exactly what will happen with the Indian Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Saudi Arabia want to open a production line for the Rafale..a good thing for the Area..Egypt, the UAE, Iraq, Greece..will all be provided with spare parts.. etc...


But if you saw the video of a youtuber named Marker that I sent, he said that Egypt will or is building a facility where we can maintain, repair and overhaul all the Russian helis so we will do the same thing with the Rafales.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But if you saw the video of a youtuber named Marker that I sent, he said that Egypt will or is building a facility where we can maintain, repair and overhaul all the Russian helis so we will do the same thing with the Rafales.


Most likely.. but the spare parts are something else..maybe that two in time..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/59992-saudi-cp-mohammad-macron-meeting-rafale-on-the-agenda
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi CP Mohammad-Macron meeting: Rafale on the agenda
> 
> Saudi Crown Prince Mohammad Bin Salman Bin Abdulaziz is due to visit France this week and meet with French President Emmanuel Macron.
> The two men are expected to discuss several files, including the Ukraine War, the nuclear file, and the Rafale fighter jet.
> Discussions are also expected to cover bilateral defense relations, specifically in the fields of air and naval defense, among several other key defense files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like KSA will buy Rafale so the supply chain will be fucking busy in the next 5 years or more. Maybe they will get Meteor and us no a7a law begad.



It would be interesting if Saudia's went for Rafale - they have traditionally purchased from the UK and USA.

Countries want ITAR free products, and this is the advantage that Rafale has over the Typhoon which has USA components in it.

Lets see - i am not convinced about Saudia Arabia buying a new product that is inferior to their current Tyhpoons given the capability they have right now.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> It happens if KSA promised to France that they will buy a very big number of Rafales like +100 exactly what will happen with the Indian Air Force.


I heard 72.. And it is good for France to get another production line that it might no be able to deal with.. the Rafale is in big demand now..



Ali_Baba said:


> It would be interesting if Saudia's went for Rafale - they have traditionally purchased from the UK and USA.
> 
> Countries want ITAR free products, and this is the advantage that Rafale has over the Typhoon which has USA components in it.
> 
> Lets see - i am not convinced about Saudia Arabia buying a new product that is inferior to their current Tyhpoons given the capability they have right now.


Saudi Arabia has Tranch 2 and 3 of the Typhoon.. there was supposed to be another purchase of 42 Tranch 4.. but it stalled..for years now..


----------



## The SC

Ali_Baba said:


> It would be interesting if Saudia's went for Rafale - they have traditionally purchased from the UK and USA.
> 
> Countries want ITAR free products, and this is the advantage that Rafale has over the Typhoon which has USA components in it.
> 
> Lets see - i am not convinced about Saudia Arabia buying a new product that is inferior to their current Tyhpoons given the capability they have right now.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553807237742821376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553838404185497602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

He is an ex Super Étendard and Rafale pilot. Very good video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Gomig-21 said:


> That would certainly be one of the better platforms out there, especially when SAAB offers all 3 capabilities in that platform from the incredible AESA radar with GaN modules like you mentioned for all types of surveillance. It does some electronic intel and I believe an all-out dedicated SIGINT platform. Not sure of its EW capabilities offhand, I'd have to look it up but that is really one of the primary functions the EAF needs along with ELINT & SIGINT functions and I don't think it's the global eye's strong suit by any means. I would say that is probably more so of a necessity than AEWC which the EAF really has covered for now in their Hawkeyes.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting point since the Swedish, zionist, super liberal government is even worst than the US -- with the latter's human rights excuses -- and they claim their policy is to never sell to any nation that not only presents a threat to Israel (the ultimate insult as I've mentioned before) and will only sell military equipment to supposed "real democracies" looool. Well, besides Pakistan, the UAE and Saudiya are monarchies but somehow that doesn't qualify as against their liberal, zionist democracy-loving pretenses since $$$ talks, lmaoooo. Just another hypocritical entity.


Hi they might not even ready to sell those awacs to Pakistan but just to remind you it was General musharaff era & offcourse war on terror was happening for USA against Afghanistan 
rest is history musharaff was having a marry go round with Bush junior at that time im sure USA must have pushed swedes to export these birds 
thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

We better get those meteors before the Saudis

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> We better get those meteors before the Saudis


The Saudis are getting it with the Typhoon.. and I bet Egypt already got it with its upgraded Rafale F3R.. not everything is said in public.. Egypt shows its strategic weapons.. 4, 5 or even 10 years after procurement.. KSA is worst.. it took 30 years before unveiling the Eastwind Ballistic missiles.. HaHaHa!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

was Ashraf Marwan a traitor or a double agent?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> was Ashraf Marwan a traitor or a double agent?


Debatable, a secret that will be going with his grave hahaha.We say that he is a hero, the israelis say that he is an agent for them, we will never know about him haha. The israelis do the same with Raafat el Hagan. We say that he is hero and them that he is a double agent.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Debatable, a secret that will be going with his grave hahaha.We say that he is a hero, the israelis say that he is an agent for them, we will never know about him haha. The israelis do the same with Raafat el Hagan. We say that he is hero and them that he is a double agent.


Well one Israeli british writer made a book which later turned into a netflix movie where he specifies ashraf marwan was a double agent and part of the reason where Israel let its guard down
I always thought he was a traitor
He also said that israeli story of ashraf marwan being a legendary spy is a complete lie?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Well one Israeli british writer made a book which later turned into a netflix movie where he specifies ashraf marwan was a double agent and part of the reason where Israel let its guard down
> I always thought he was a traitor
> He also said that israeli story of ashraf marwan being a legendary spy is a complete lie?


We will never know because our secret intelligence doesn't open their archive and declassified documents to the public like the CIA does etc..


----------



## Hydration

11 mins is where he begins to talk about it. he doesnt mention whats the documentry's name i would like to know if anyone knows it


Ghostkiller said:


> We will never know because our secret intelligence doesn't open their archive and declassified documents to the public like the CIA does etc..


Yeah the only thing thing they somewhat published is the 2003 operation on haifa port
Theres loads of info they released about the war but the media would rather talk about couples breaking up or divorcing lol. so youtube remains the dominant summary for this info


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Yeah the only thing thing they somewhat published is the 2003 operation on haifa port
> Theres loads of info they released about the war but the media would rather talk about couples breaking up or divorcing lol. so youtube remains the dominant summary for this info


The operation where the Shayetet 13 ceased a ship?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> The operation where the Shayetet 13 ceased a ship?


The one where they extracted the ship and mined the whole port and left


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> The one where they extracted the ship and mined the whole port and left


You have a source? Because if it happened it would have declared a war between Egypt and Israel that's why I want to ask a Unit 777 officier (i think the 777 did the mission) if it is true yes or no. So I doubt a little from it.


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Gomig-21

Readerdefence said:


> Hi they might not even ready to sell those awacs to Pakistan but just to remind you it was General musharaff era & offcourse war on terror was happening for USA against Afghanistan
> rest is history musharaff was having a marry go round with Bush junior at that time im sure USA must have pushed swedes to export these birds
> thank you



Thanks for the post. Are you suggesting that the only reason Pakistan was able to purchase the Global/Erie Eye when it did was because Musharaf was very friendly with G.W.B. who then put pressure on the Swedes & SAAB to sell the advanced AEW&C aircraft to Pakistan in the middle of the WoT and that if it was asked the same today, the Swedes and SAAB would deny the aircraft to Pakistan?

But Pakistan is still a democracy, right? With elections (despite the vote of no confidence against the Imran Khan, it's still a legal political process) that allows the Pakistani parliament to go through and is not considered like a "coup" as Sisis has been labeled to have committed.

As a matter of fact, if I'm not mistaken, most types of governments that operate under the same principle as the British parliamentary with acting prime ministers having more authority than the president him/herself would such as the UK, Israel, Pakistan and others have and use that same doctrine in their constitution of having a vote for no confidence statute.

So, had Pakistan been interested in purchasing the Erie Eye today, are you saying it would be denied by Sweden? Why, though?



Ali_Baba said:


> Countries want ITAR free products, and this is the advantage that Rafale has over the Typhoon which has USA components in it.



Which is why it's the #1 selling aircraft after the F-35 and soon possibly able to pass it because more and more countries want nothing to do with the US military chokehold or with countries that have very close ties with the US military, such as the UK.

That's why I see the Typhoon as a very difficult sell to the EAF and would be a miracle if it happens, let alone being sold the meteor missile! Both of those will remain to be seen with very high anticipation.



Ali_Baba said:


> Lets see - i am not convinced about Saudia Arabia buying a new product that is inferior to their current Tyhpoons given the capability they have right now.



Inferior? It might have certain capabilities that surpass those of the Rafale but the Rafale also has its own certain capabilities that surpass those of the Typhoon. I'd say they're so close that one might be better suited for certain air forces than the other and vice versa, meaning it's not so cut and dry.



Hydration said:


> was Ashraf Marwan a traitor or a double agent?



Well, a double agent would essentially be a traitor. He was neither and was an absolute spy and agent to Sadat and Egypt. Very plainly put, he misled the Israelis on several occasions, the first one being him telling them the war was to happen in May of 1973 which of course never happened and then being told by Sadat to tell the Jews that the war would start at 6pm instead of 2 because (and this was the genius of Sadat as well as his intel partners at the time) that since they already had information that the Egyptian military was up to something AND that there was also the possibility of the RAT King Hussein of Jordan who did not want to participate in the war that he would RAT out Egypt to the Israelis out of fear and cowardice which is exactly what he did! There is the traitor in this entire picture if you're looking at one.

So knowing that the Jews could see something happening, and they had been already scammed by Marwan telling them the war was to happen in May and it never did, that when he would tell them it was going to happen at 6pm instead of 2, they wouldn't believe him at all that there would even be a war because he was mistaken the first time, or was he? lol. Egyptian intel figured they wouldn't trust him this time and figured he was feeding them wrong information and there wouldn't be any war. And that's exactly what happened; they didn't take him seriously and it worked 100% in Egypt's favor. Despite King Hussein's rat behavior.

The other very obvious proof is why on earth would he accidently fall off his luxury London apartment balcony without any shoes that the British homicide detective could never find? How many spies and whatever's has the mossad ended their presence in such a similar manner? And in the UK also? Does the Egyptian intel do those kinds of murderous actions or is it much more likely to come from the jews hit squad? Especially when one of the neighbors that was questioned immediately after it happened said she saw 2 men with black suits look down from the balcony right after it happened and then disappear.

Put all of that together and it's pretty obvious who he really was working for. Oh yeah, he was also married to Nasser's daughter lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> The other very obvious proof is why on earth would he accidently fall off his luxury London apartment balcony without any shoes that the British homicide detective could never find? How many spies and whatever's has the mossad ended their presence in such a similar manner? And in the UK also? Does the Egyptian intel do those kinds of murderous actions or is it much more likely to come from the jews hit squad? Especially when one of the neighbors that was questioned immediately after it happened said she saw 2 men with black suits look down from the balcony right after it happened and then disappear.


Our intelligence maybe have the same manner. It isn't the first time that an egyptian killed London. Look there is El Lithy Nassef (commander of the Egyptian Republican Guard during Sadat), Soad Hosny , Ashrad Marwan. Funny thing is that El Lithy Nassef and Soad Hosny died in the same tower which is Stuart Tower and by the same way (falling from an apartment balcony). So that's why in intelligence war (between our Mukhabarat and the Mossad) you will never see the truth.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554103925174853633

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

US kills al Qaeda leader Ayman al-Zawahiri in drone strike in Afghanistan. Ayman al-Zawahiri is an egyptian terrorist who committed attacks in Egypt got killed.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt will not give up on acquiring MiG and Sukhoi fighters together


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt will not give up on acquiring MiG and Sukhoi fighters together


I want to see so much those beautiful SU in Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I want to see so much those beautiful SU in Egypt


The Mig-29M/M2 without the SU-35SE.. is not a complete defense system.. and that is not acceptable by the EAF..

Even in the event of a potent F-15 version ..it will only complement about 20 F-16 blk 52.. not very interesting at all..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Mig-29M/M2 without the SU-35SE.. is not a complete defense system.. and that is not acceptable by the EAF..
> 
> Even in the event of a potent F-15 version ..it will only complement about 20 F-16 blk 52.. not very interesting at all..


For me, we need to produce locally an aircraft as LIFT role, to have SU-35 and EFT or SU-35 only or EFT only. In my opinion, SU-35 can replace EFT, I lke the F-15 but there is a lot of restriction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> For me, we need to produce locally an aircraft as LIFT role, to have SU-35 and EFT or SU-35 only or EFT only. In my opinion, SU-35 can replace EFT, I lke the F-15 but there is a lot of restriction.


SU-35 SE and Tejas MK2 or F-17 blk 3 as LIFT (and a potent light fighter).. no EFT only.. it can't replace the SU-35.. but a very good replacement for the Mirage-2000.. and complement to the Rafale..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> SU-35 SE and Tejas MK2 or F-17 blk 3? as LIFT (and a potent light fighter).. no EFT only.. it can't replace the SU-35.. but a very good replacement for the Mirage-2000.. and complement to the Rafale..


The problem is that till now the SU saga is unknown. Tejas MK1A/2 ok but still unclear we didn't hear any new news, EFT also.


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice, this should be a lot of fun. Silver Stars performing the mega loop with the Black Eagles in front. Show is on Wednesday; hope they film it with a quality camera/film. Who's going?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554070245886894080


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Nice, this should be a lot of fun. Silver Stars performing the mega loop with the Black Eagles in front. Show is on Wednesday; hope they film it with a quality camera/film. Who's going?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554070245886894080


Ana tab3an hahaha. I will never miss our fucking great airshow team hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

These are older pics from when the 13th, 14th & 15th Rafales were leaving France headed to Egypt for delivery. Interesting discussion about this was that they were being flown by Egyptian pilots which was supposedly impressing a few French media & forum outlets that the EAF pilots had trained and mastered the aircraft so well in a rather short time that they were able to take on that rather lengthy flight which included 2 A2A refueling by an A330 MRTT Airbus tanker.

Nice that they were impressed and all, but makes me wonder why? EAF pilots have been flying even longer distances to the US and even Ukraine and Russia that it would be somewhat insulting, frankly, to be impressed as if it was a major ordeal that they didn't think EAF pilots were capable of performing in the first place? Anyway... 

Older pics but these haven't been posted before.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that till now the SU saga is unknown. Tejas MK1A/2 ok but still unclear we didn't hear any new news, EFT also.


Zahmat in EAF fighters.. SU-35 is dancing.. HaHaHa!
Listen to this song many time an you will understand!
I have no much tolerance of negative and constipated people here..
I just f**k those negative minds with my girls Here ..Hehehehe!

DIA=youtube]BUsWPZrYKCk[/MEDI

What's an Arab for you guys???..Just Egptian? too bad.. I'm tired of this arrogance,,Like Bro;'s@Gomig-21 and @Philip the Arab who are so active on other forums with no support.. Egypt is an integral part of the Arab world.. that is ii..






I have done my best for Egypt my heart..











Never forget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC 
I don’t understand what you mean, I was wondering why you are posting this stuff because it’s very off topic.

I assumed you were having a mental breakdown before but not I’m not sure what’s going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> I don’t understand what you mean, I was wondering why you are posting this stuff because it’s very off topic.
> 
> I assumed you were having a mental breakdown before but not I’m not sure what’s going on.


i was just having fun with all theses news.. didn't you get it..

A mental breakdown? Are you talking about yourself? LOL..



Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that till now the SU saga is unknown. Tejas MK1A/2 ok but still unclear we didn't hear any new news, EFT also.


No news.. good news..



Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> I don’t understand what you mean, I was wondering why you are posting this stuff because it’s very off topic.
> 
> I assumed you were having a mental breakdown before but not I’m not sure what’s going on.


Nope.. it is very on topic.. just in a fun way this time..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that till now the SU saga is unknown. Tejas MK1A/2 ok but still unclear we didn't hear any new news, EFT also.


There is no problem.. it is all well known..


----------



## Philip the Arab

@The SC
Lighten up, the mental health breakdown was a joke. You could have told us what you meant with the music posts because me and @Gomig-21 thought your account was hacked haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> [USmER=137182]@The SC[/USER]
> Lighten up, the mental health breakdown was a joke. You could have told us what you meant with the music posts because me and @Gomig-21 thought your account was hacked haha.


The music relates to all these positive news for Egypt..I wonder why you and @Gomig-21 didn't get it the first place here and on the Greece thread.. are you both constipated about the dance and music expression.. or is it taboo to you.. HaHaHahaha!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> These are older pics from when the 13th, 14th & 15th Rafales were leaving France headed to Egypt for delivery. Interesting discussion about this was that they were being flown by Egyptian pilots which was supposedly impressing a few French media & forum outlets that the EAF pilots had trained and mastered the aircraft so well in a rather short time that they were able to take on that rather lengthy flight which included 2 A2A refueling by an A330 MRTT Airbus tanker.


You have a some sources?


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller

Can the AK-12 be our standard rifle in the 5 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> @The SC
> Lighten up, the mental health breakdown was a joke. You could have told us what you meant with the music posts because me and @Gomig-21 thought your account was hacked haha.



Absolutely, man! I was really worried because that was so unlike him lmaoooo! Glad he was having fun at the expense of our stress rofl. 



The SC said:


> The music relates to all these positive news for Egypt..I wonder why you and @Gomig-21 didn't get it the first place here and on the Greece thread.. are you both constipated about the dance and music expression.. or is it taboo to you.. HaHaHahaha!



Brohand, what on earth does that video with those 3 pieces of a$$ shaking their bootie ala belly dance have anything to do with the current events or let alone this thread?! Was there a half naked chick dancing on a Mistral or something like that? lolzolo. Or was it due to the celebration of the Black Eagles and Silver Stars? You really had us worried, homestead.

Think about it for a minute, I've known you since 2016 and all you do is post the best military stuff not just for Arab nations, but worldwide and then suddenly you're posting singing chicks and half naked belly dancers on at least 2 or 3 different threads lmaaoo. You see how Phillip & myself (and probably others) might've been a bit concerned? Glad my request for the real @The SC to please stand up was taken seriously! lol

Anyways, great pic of the Black Eagles performing the crisscross pegoshgosh.







There was a guy who responded to the tweet about the show by Mahmoud Gamal who brought up a point that I always wondered for many years, even for 2 decades as all types of aircraft and especially fighter jets love to fly by the pyramids for the most iconic photo-op ever and this guy thought that it was a bit irresponsible that they would hold such a show at such a historic sight. Not only for the hopeful safety of the pilots of course, but God forbid if there ever was an accident that it could destroy a large portion of these historic structures.

He did have a point, but I don't think he's aware of the rules and regulation of not only airshows or passages by the pyramids, but for any air show is that they never perform their actual stunts directly over the spectators or as in this case, over the Sphinx or pyramids. All fly-bys are also at a marked distance. They would be to one side or the other exactly for that reason and they use a landmark as "point zero" which they use to gauge their coordination and point of reference for stunts. The Blue Angels are very good at displaying that principle that all demonstration teams use.



Ghostkiller said:


> You have a some sources?



It was a combination of several forum discussions that lapsed several pages and long posts etc. would take too long and to go back and find it and all the patch posts and stories etc., sorry.

But another interesting point one of them brought up is what would be the flight path for Rafales with Egyptian insignia and what protocol for air space would they need or use which I found pretty interesting. Can't remember what the answer for that was, but there would be several paths they could take and I think the easiest and most straight forward one would be to fly south of France right over Marseille and onto the Mediterranean and either stop in Malta or Tunis and then from there straight to Egypt. This way they wouldn't need to fly over any specific airspace to request permission except for those two if they need to land.

Still can't get over how mint these super rare F-16Bs block 15 originally are and upgraded to block 40. These were delivered in 1982 that makes them 40 years old and look at their condition thx to the EAF maintenance teams.






And some people still have the audacity to mention "logistical nightmare" at the new aircraft coming in. Blows my mind when I see how they take care of these super old birds of which they only ordered 8 of these special 2-seat B models. And this ultimate care and exceptional maintenance by EAF crew teams at a time these Fighting Falcons showed up in Egypt, the EAF was flying let's see, how many fighters from different makes and models:

F-16s
F-4E Phantom IIs
MiG-21s
MiG-17s
Chengdu F-6s
Chengdu F-7s a bit later
Mirage 2000
Mirage Vs
Mirage IIICs they kept from Libya after 73
K-8 Karakorum

And they never had any problems with any logistical nightmare then while operating 10 or so different types. Now it would be even more reduced assuming they're going to field the entire wish list from;

F-16s
Rafales
MiG-29M/M2
Su-35SE
Eurofighter Typhoon
K-8 or replacement

That's half of what they operated back in the 80s lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Absolutely, man! I was really worried because that was so unlike him lmaoooo! Glad he was having fun at the expense of our stress rofl.
> 
> 
> 
> Brohand, what on earth does that video with those 3 pieces of a$$ shaking their bootie ala belly dance have anything to do with the current events or let alone this thread?! Was there a half naked chick dancing on a Mistral or something like that? lolzolo. Or was it due to the celebration of the Black Eagles and Silver Stars? You really had us worried, homestead.
> 
> Think about it for a minute, I've known you since 2016 and all you do is post the best military stuff not just for Arab nations, but worldwide and then suddenly you're posting singing chicks and half naked belly dancers on at least 2 or 3 different threads lmaaoo. You see how Phillip & myself (and probably others) might've been a bit concerned? Glad my request for the real @The SC to please stand up was taken seriously! lol
> 
> Anyways, great pic of the Black Eagles performing the crisscross pegoshgosh.
> 
> View attachment 867233
> 
> 
> There was a guy who responded to the tweet about the show by Mahmoud Gamal who brought up a point that I always wondered for many years, even for 2 decades as all types of aircraft and especially fighter jets love to fly by the pyramids for the most iconic photo-op ever and this guy thought that it was a bit irresponsible that they would hold such a show at such a historic sight. Not only for the hopeful safety of the pilots of course, but God forbid if there ever was an accident that it could destroy a large portion of these historic structures.
> 
> He did have a point, but I don't think he's aware of the rules and regulation of not only airshows or passages by the pyramids, but for any air show is that they never perform their actual stunts directly over the spectators or as in this case, over the Sphinx or pyramids. All fly-bys are also at a marked distance. They would be to one side or the other exactly for that reason and they use a landmark as "point zero" which they use to gauge their coordination and point of reference for stunts. The Blue Angels are very good at displaying that principle that all demonstration teams use.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a combination of several forum discussions that lapsed several pages and long posts etc. would take too long and to go back and find it and all the patch posts and stories etc., sorry.
> 
> But another interesting point one of them brought up is what would be the flight path for Rafales with Egyptian insignia and what protocol for air space would they need or use which I found pretty interesting. Can't remember what the answer for that was, but there would be several paths they could take and I think the easiest and most straight forward one would be to fly south of France right over Marseille and onto the Mediterranean and either stop in Malta or Tunis and then from there straight to Egypt. This way they wouldn't need to fly over any specific airspace to request permission except for those two if they need to land.
> 
> Still can't get over how mint these super rare F-16Bs block 15 originally are and upgraded to block 40. These were delivered in 1982 that makes them 40 years old and look at their condition thx to the EAF maintenance teams.
> 
> View attachment 867107
> 
> 
> And some people still have the audacity to mention "logistical nightmare" at the new aircraft coming in. Blows my mind when I see how they take care of these super old birds of which they only ordered 8 of these special 2-seat B models. And this ultimate care and exceptional maintenance by EAF crew teams at a time these Fighting Falcons showed up in Egypt, the EAF was flying let's see, how many fighters from different makes and models:
> 
> F-16s
> F-4E Phantom IIs
> MiG-21s
> MiG-17s
> Chengdu F-6s
> Chengdu F-7s a bit later
> Mirage 2000
> Mirage Vs
> Mirage IIICs they kept from Libya after 73
> K-8 Karakorum
> 
> And they never had any problems with any logistical nightmare then while operating 10 or so different types. Now it would be even more reduced assuming they're going to field the entire wish list from;
> 
> F-16s
> Rafales
> MiG-29M/M2
> Su-35SE
> Eurofighter Typhoon
> K-8 or replacement
> 
> That's half of what they operated back in the 80s lol.


Now the South Korean and Egyptian airplanes are dancing in the sky..HaHaHa!

Well belly dance is in our culture from Samarkand to Rabat..it is a nice entertainment and pretty artistic expression both music and the body..It is always a happy event.. and it is popular throughout the world..Eastern Europe and South America in particular..
Do you want to see some Korean belly-dance..?? HaHa! I've seen it before..

Did you guys at least enjoyed the music???

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks for the post. Are you suggesting that the only reason Pakistan was able to purchase the Global/Erie Eye when it did was because Musharaf was very friendly with G.W.B. who then put pressure on the Swedes & SAAB to sell the advanced AEW&C aircraft to Pakistan in the middle of the WoT and that if it was asked the same today, the Swedes and SAAB would deny the aircraft to Pakistan?
> 
> But Pakistan is still a democracy, right? With elections (despite the vote of no confidence against the Imran Khan, it's still a legal political process) that allows the Pakistani parliament to go through and is not considered like a "coup" as Sisis has been labeled to have committed.
> 
> As a matter of fact, if I'm not mistaken, most types of governments that operate under the same principle as the British parliamentary with acting prime ministers having more authority than the president him/herself would such as the UK, Israel, Pakistan and others have and use that same doctrine in their constitution of having a vote for no confidence statute.
> 
> So, had Pakistan been interested in purchasing the Erie Eye today, are you saying it would be denied by Sweden? Why, though?
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it's the #1 selling aircraft after the F-35 and soon possibly able to pass it because more and more countries want nothing to do with the US military chokehold or with countries that have very close ties with the US military, such as the UK.
> 
> That's why I see the Typhoon as a very difficult sell to the EAF and would be a miracle if it happens, let alone being sold the meteor missile! Both of those will remain to be seen with very high anticipation.
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior? It might have certain capabilities that surpass those of the Rafale but the Rafale also has its own certain capabilities that surpass those of the Typhoon. I'd say they're so close that one might be better suited for certain air forces than the other and vice versa, meaning it's not so cut and dry.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a double agent would essentially be a traitor. He was neither and was an absolute spy and agent to Sadat and Egypt. Very plainly put, he misled the Israelis on several occasions, the first one being him telling them the war was to happen in May of 1973 which of course never happened and then being told by Sadat to tell the Jews that the war would start at 6pm instead of 2 because (and this was the genius of Sadat as well as his intel partners at the time) that since they already had information that the Egyptian military was up to something AND that there was also the possibility of the RAT King Hussein of Jordan who did not want to participate in the war that he would RAT out Egypt to the Israelis out of fear and cowardice which is exactly what he did! There is the traitor in this entire picture if you're looking at one.
> 
> So knowing that the Jews could see something happening, and they had been already scammed by Marwan telling them the war was to happen in May and it never did, that when he would tell them it was going to happen at 6pm instead of 2, they wouldn't believe him at all that there would even be a war because he was mistaken the first time, or was he? lol. Egyptian intel figured they wouldn't trust him this time and figured he was feeding them wrong information and there wouldn't be any war. And that's exactly what happened; they didn't take him seriously and it worked 100% in Egypt's favor. Despite King Hussein's rat behavior.
> 
> The other very obvious proof is why on earth would he accidently fall off his luxury London apartment balcony without any shoes that the British homicide detective could never find? How many spies and whatever's has the mossad ended their presence in such a similar manner? And in the UK also? Does the Egyptian intel do those kinds of murderous actions or is it much more likely to come from the jews hit squad? Especially when one of the neighbors that was questioned immediately after it happened said she saw 2 men with black suits look down from the balcony right after it happened and then disappear.
> 
> Put all of that together and it's pretty obvious who he really was working for. Oh yeah, he was also married to Nasser's daughter lol.


Hi Gomig 21 thanks for your detailed reply beside the reply your post is always informative to read regarding others to reply 
let me give you a clue about Saab /Sweden though I’m not going much into politics but couple of things just to clear pakistan is not in state of spending billions of defence deals to go through from there exchequer at the moment beside that Indians are well capable to block any hardware coming from USA or European side to cut the long story short due to human right issues and proxy’s going on in Pakistan Sweden has sanctioned Pakistan not to supply anything one way or the other 
another story is as non of the western hardware or USA is coming to Pakistan anymore Pakistan is more tilted towards link 17 for Chinese awacs J10 & jf17 so whatever Swedish assets we have is enough for the remaining f16 with PAF that’s one the reason European we’re not ready to share link 16 with Chinese so PAF has to go for Chinese awacs too 
I’ll give you A little clue about Swedish awacs now if you go through previous history PAF got 4/5 swedish awacs USA manage to sell Indian navy multiple P8 so it’s like they close their eyes for the time being from Pakistan and let them have awacs while showing to Indians sell them P8 
now you have more knowledge then me I’ll ask you a simple can Egypt buy Rafale without usa consent I mean French can not sell anything without USA consent & if you guys still waiting for meteor or even to get these let’s say after another 3/4 years down the line what’s the point of not getting these then and there 
just a little offtopic which ever country at the moment buying Rafales all those are getting after USA let France to sell them coz USA has to adjust French also one way or the other after French been kicked out by USA in Australian nuclear submarine deal 
I hope you I’ll write something better and more informative then whatever I wrote 
thank you

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Spectacular Black Eagles Aerobatic Display Team South Korea T-50 Golden Eagle RIAT 2022​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt's new steps towards localizing the technology of the arms industry in Egypt in cooperation with China and Serbia recently






*TMM40 turbojet engine




*































TMM40 is small *expendable* turbojet engine rated for 40daN of static thrust. It has been designed to meet low-cost engine approach, but to keep thrust-to-weight and thrust-to-cross section ratio at the challenged level. Also, design goal was that engine can be easily sized to bigger engines, up to 500daN.. the engine consist of three stage axial compressor, annular combustion chamber with six injectors, axial turbine. Intake and exhaust nozzle modules may be modified for certain missile design..

Another version:
Meet ALAS XX​

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> You have a source? Because if it happened it would have declared a war between Egypt and Israel that's why I want to ask a Unit 777 officier (i think the 777 did the mission) if it is true yes or no. So I doubt a little from it.


Its real
You can find it on youtube


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt's new steps towards localizing the technology of the arms industry in Egypt in cooperation with China and Serbia recently


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=Ugkx_dCx2MCLzMgouLUUqVfGuNXPyPbP2Yy5








Egypt may take advantage of old fast missile launchers and provide them with launchers to carry suicide drones to strike land and sea targets

For example, it can be equipped with various suicide drones, such as the Serbian Raven-145, which has a range of 150 km, is light in weight between 35 and 50 kg, and carries a warhead weighing 15 kg. It is guided by satellite navigation and a TV/IIR optical searcher to detect targets and can stay in the air. For 5 hours to monitor its targets and fly at a low altitude with a link that allows the operator to see what the drone researcher sees
The drone is light and has small dimensions and a large number of it can be carried

Also, the Chinese ASN-301 anti-air defense drone is also a great option. The task of this type of drone is to monitor emissions of hostile radars, close them and destroy them. The range of the drone reaches up to 290 km and can stay in the air for 4 hours and can work independently on autopilot or controlled by an operator

Egypt may equip the old pieces with a mixture of suicide drones capable of bombing land and sea targets, and it will be a wonderful addition, of course, and with the manufacture of these drones locally, it will be even more wonderful..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Readerdefence said:


> Hi Gomig 21 thanks for your detailed reply beside the reply your post is always informative to read regarding others to reply



You're too kind, my friend. But thank you anyway I appreciate the compliment.



Readerdefence said:


> let me give you a clue about Saab /Sweden though I’m not going much into politics but couple of things just to clear pakistan is not in state of spending billions of defence deals to go through from there exchequer at the moment beside that Indians are well capable to block any hardware coming from USA or European side to cut the long story short due to human right issues and proxy’s going on in Pakistan Sweden has sanctioned Pakistan not to supply anything one way or the other



I'm starting to recognize what you're saying makes sense. I never thought India had that much clout as to dictate things to the US vis a vis Pakistani procurements. But I suppose when you're a top 5 or so economy in the world (despite the internal problems it has) and the US looking to India as a huge military procurement customer, it makes sense that it could influence the US. Plus I think it's pretty evident that once the US doesn't need Pakistan -- or anyone else for that matter -- it can drop them in a heartbeat like a hot cake. That might've been Pakistan's fate once the WoT was essentially over around 2011 when OBL was taken out. It might've even started before then.

I suppose with Egypt there is always the entity to our northeast that the US must protect under any circumstances, and being that Egypt is untrustworthy to the US behind closed doors (despite never being the ones to attack that little hellhole since 1948 yet Egypt was ravished by the Jews' expansionist ambitions 3 times since), we're still looked upon as scum of the earth loool and particularly untrustworthy with possession of super advanced weapons from the US because of our open friendship policy towards the west AND the east and everyone in between. Naturally the US is not happy with such a friendly disposition towards Russia (and China to some extent, obviously not as much as Pakistan in that case, but enough to give the US some phantom cause for concern) and so certain advanced weapons are kept away for reasons of possible 3rd party violations. I guess they think that we would open up an AIM-120 and invite the Russians and Chinese into the room to take pictures of it!!!! lol. That just plain sucks, TBH. Egypt has been nothing but straight forward with all its dealing with the US and the west that for them to take that position is nothing but a crying shame. 



Readerdefence said:


> another story is as non of the western hardware or USA is coming to Pakistan anymore Pakistan is more tilted towards link 17 for Chinese awacs J10 & jf17 so whatever Swedish assets we have is enough for the remaining f16 with PAF that’s one the reason European we’re not ready to share link 16 with Chinese so PAF has to go for Chinese awacs too
> I’ll give you A little clue about Swedish awacs now if you go through previous history PAF got 4/5 swedish awacs USA manage to sell Indian navy multiple P8 so it’s like they close their eyes for the time being from Pakistan and let them have awacs while showing to Indians sell them P8



The similarities are uncanny, actually, when you think about it. Pakistan is like Egypt & vice versa while India is like Israel & vice versa, both playing the same games with the US. I did read a little bit about Pakistan and its wanting to work with link 17 etc. Interesting as it seems to present the same challenges as Egypt has. Working with platforms from both ends of the spectrum and trying to combine them into a single, uniform network centric environment makes it quite the challenge, but we both seem to have those same exact challenges. Trying to merge F-16s with J-10s and other platforms while on the other hand trying to merge F-16s & Rafales with MiG-29M/M2s and possibly Su-35Ss. I suppose the Erieye presents the same challenges as let's say the E-2C Hawkeye when it comes to connecting networks and coms with either Russian or Chinese platforms. 

I think once the outside world begins to see both countries such as Pakistan and Egypt merge all their mixed platforms successfully, it will start a whole new revolution in military aviation, and we will most likely end up seeing many more air forces copy the same doctrine. I've been anticipating this happening for quite some time, actually since 2015 once the EAF started acquiring both, the Rafale & MiG-29Ms and produced its own indigenous com network in the RISC2, and even more so recently when Pakistan signed the contract for the J-10s. Not many, if any, out there are combining both ends of the spectrum like both these air forces.

The big money-making trick out there now is to produce the AWACs platform that combines both types of aircraft coms packages under a single IFF network and data linkage that is easily upgraded in either type of aircraft as well. THAT would be one of the biggest developments that could possibly happen that would change the world of combat networking,



Readerdefence said:


> now you have more knowledge then me I’ll ask you a simple can Egypt buy Rafale without usa consent I mean French can not sell anything without USA consent & if you guys still waiting for meteor or even to get these let’s say after another 3/4 years down the line what’s the point of not getting these then and there
> just a little offtopic which ever country at the moment buying Rafales all those are getting after USA let France to sell them coz USA has to adjust French also one way or the other after French been kicked out by USA in Australian nuclear submarine deal
> I hope you I’ll write something better and more informative then whatever I wrote
> thank you



I don't really have more knowledge than you, my friend. I thought about that dynamic a little bit but never gave it that much thought in the end but now that you mention it, it makes a lot of sense that the US does have a pinchold on the French regarding being able to sell whatever it wishes to Egypt or whomever. My only resistance to that line of thinking would be what happened with the SCALP-EG missiles and how the US did put a stop on those being sold to Egypt and the French went right ahead and changed out the US components to make the sale happen. That might be a bit contrary to that line of thinking or at least challenge it somehow. I'm guessing there is a certain amount of clout the US has over France with the sale of Rafales to Egypt. Luckily I'm also guessing it might not be as strong as you and me think since the level of equipment France was able to sell to Egypt is staggering when you think about it. The 2 Mistrals LHD helicopter carriers, a FREMM frigate, ToT for building 3 out of 4 Gowing Corvettes in Egypt as well as the first BVR capable A2A missiles in the MICAs, the state of the art AASM Hammers PGMs and Aster 15 & 30 for the ships and of course, the SCALP-EG cruise missiles. Cannot discount the weapons packages either. 

There are also the sales of German stuff to Egypt. Despite the 6 A200 MEKOs frigates and the phenomenal IRIS-T-SL SAM systems, Germany also supplied the 4 Type 209 submarines to Egypt which according to several sources, the Jews lost their minds about those (as well as the IRIS-T-SL but not as much as the submarines). Could Germany be defying the US if Israel was crying about the subs like the little child that it is? lol, taking a little temper tantrum like the spoiled little brat that it is? Certainly, things to ponder from your interesting point.



The SC said:


> The Spectacular Black Eagles Aerobatic Display Team South Korea T-50 Golden Eagle RIAT 2022



Man, what a show that was! I've never seen them perform but watching that was super impressive! Wow! That one aircraft was performing a negative G pushover around minute 10:30 alongside another one which is not very easy to do and very dangerous. A lot of smooth flying and some very original stunts I must say!

Those T-50s are pretty nice, kinda like mini F-16s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

June 3, 2022, 9:19 AM
In early May, the Islamic State-Sinai Province killed 11 Egyptian soldiers and damaged a natural gas pipeline. Far from demonstrating the Islamic State’s power in the strategic peninsula, the attack was the first major incident in almost a year, a far cry from the full-blown jihadi insurgency that had gripped Sinai only a few years ago. The Egyptian military finally appears to be making progress in rolling back the group. Not only have there been fewer attacks, but Cairo’s funneling of economic development funds to the peninsula has also generated some goodwill among the long-restive population. In March 2021, a coalition of Bedouin tribesmen, armed civilians, and Egyptian military killed the region’s Islamic State leader.
Egypt’s apparent success has been, in part, a result of Cairo’s shift away from a heavy-handed military approach replete with collateral destruction and civilian casualties to a nimbler counterinsurgency strategy with a heavy emphasis on checkpoints and curfews. Israeli tactical air support has also played an important, if less publicized, role. Egyptian-Israeli cooperation contributed in another even more important way: by mutually agreeing to substantial violations of their 1978 peace treaty—or, more precisely, the treaty’s security annex limiting Sinai’s militarization. Not only has Egypt allowed Israel to operate over Egyptian territory, but Israel also allowed Cairo to flood Sinai with troops and heavy equipment substantially in excess of the treaty’s limits.
While these deployments have been indispensable to Egypt’s campaign against the Islamic State, they have also changed—perhaps irrevocably—the status quo for Sinai, where an international peacekeeping force still watches over what is stipulated in the peace treaty to be a largely demilitarized buffer zone. Although the current militarization of Sinai comes at a time of excellent Egyptian-Israeli relations, history suggests that this could quickly change. After all, it has been barely a decade since the Egyptian revolution brought an openly Islamist, anti-Israeli president to power. For nearly 45 years, the treaty’s limits on military deployment in Sinai buttressed the peace. If not reversed, Egyptian violations could threaten the core provisions of the agreement and, over time, compromise the integrity of the treaty.
The Sinai insurgency started in 2011 following the abdication of President Hosni Mubarak during the Egyptian revolution. As the security situation rapidly deteriorated throughout Egypt, a new organization called al Qaeda in the Sinai Peninsula claimed responsibility for attacking a police station in Arish. In the years that followed, the attacks blossomed into a full-blown jihadi rebellion, in which hundreds of Egyptian police, soldiers, and civilians were killed. By 2014, the most prominent terrorist group in the peninsula, Ansar Beit al-Maqdis, had affiliated with the Islamic State and succeeded in mounting multiple attacks on gas pipelines in Sinai, downing an Egyptian military helicopter, sinking a naval vessel, shooting a rocket at a cargo ship in the Suez Canal, killing 311 worshipers in an assault on a mosque, and blowing up a Russian passenger aircraft with 224 people, mostly tourists, on board.
*Expand your perspective with unlimited access to FP.*
Subscribe Now
In 2013, Egypt faced rising casualties and a collapse of tourism revenues. According to a former high-ranking official with knowledge of the talks, Egyptian military officers approached their Israeli counterparts both directly and through the Multinational Force and Observers (MFO), the international organization set up to monitor compliance with military aspects of the treaty, to request some exemptions to the agreement’s security annex so that more robust forces could respond to the insurgency. The annex divides the peninsula into three zones and stipulates, among other things, that Egypt can deploy only one mechanized infantry division with up to 22,000 troops, 230 tanks, and 480 armored personnel vehicles in Zone A, the area closest to the Suez Canal. Only border guards and police are allowed in Zones B and C, respectively, which are closer to Israel. Since then, Egypt has made hundreds of requests to exceed treaty limitations on soldiers and weaponry—and Israel approved every one, according to current and former officials.

The MFO operates observation posts and performs biweekly reconnaissance patrols that scour Sinai from the ground and the air, counting Egyptian forces, vehicles, and weapons. To keep track of Egypt’s deployments in excess of treaty limits, the MFO records Egyptian requests approved by Israel in a spreadsheet called the “Omnibus Agreed Activities” list, a lengthy and highly detailed register of numbers, locations, and types of additional vehicles and weapons deployed to Sinai. It is updated monthly.
While the MFO’s list is not publicly available, the number of Egyptian soldiers in Zones B and C—from which the treaty prohibits them—is substantial. Four years ago, then-Egyptian Chief of Staff Mohammed Farid Hegazy reported that 24,630 soldiers were taking part in counterterrorism operations in northeast Sinai, in addition to around 20,000 stationed elsewhere in the peninsula. Some analysts’ estimates are significantly higher. Eli Dekel, a former Israeli intelligence officer, has drawn on commercially available satellite imagery to peg Egypt’s total Sinai deployment at three times the total permitted under the treaty. Nearly two-thirds of them are operating in Zones B and C.
Assuming these numbers are remotely credible, Egypt today has at least double the number of troops in Sinai originally permitted in the peace treaty, half of which are operating in prohibited areas. These soldiers are equipped with artillery and vehicles also not allowed by the treaty, including an estimated 200 additional tanks beyond the 230 allowed in Zone A, according to several current and former officials. All this is being done with Israel’s concurrence.
Read More
The Emirati, Israeli, and U.S. flags are flown from an El Al passenger aircraft after its arrival in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates, on Aug. 31, 2020.
Why Has Biden Stopped Pushing for Arab-Israeli Peace?​
Not building on the Abraham Accords has been the biggest missed opportunity of his first year.
Argument |John Hannah, Jonathan Ruhe
To be sure, Egypt legitimately needed a substantial surge in forces and military equipment to contain the Islamic State threat. Israel, concerned about having the terrorist group permanently embedded on its southern border and next to Gaza, acceded to the requests without hesitation. As recently as February 2017, for example, militants fired rockets from Sinai into Eilat, an Israeli city just across the border. What’s more, Egyptian-Israeli security cooperation to fight the Islamic State in Sinai is a key part of the glue that has pulled the two countries closer in recent years, benefiting both sides and peace in the region as a whole.
There is good reason, however, to prevent today’s cooperation from becoming tomorrow’s headache. The longer Egypt’s additional forces remain in Sinai, especially now that the Islamic State appears to be under control, the more challenging it will become to revert to the limits imposed by the treaty.
Although there are no signs that Israel is experiencing buyer’s remorse about allowing additional Egyptian troops and weaponry into Sinai, other developments are more concerning. Most troubling is what Egypt has done without Israeli approval, including the construction of military bases and airfields. Some of these treaty violations, such as building a permanent camp to house Egypt’s 101st Battalion headquarters in Arish, are minor annoyances. But other installations constitute much more significant breaches. For example, Egypt has built three military airfields in Sinai, even though the treaty stipulates that only civilian airfields can be built. According to commercially available satellite images, one of these facilities, Meliz air base in Zone B, appears to include ammunition bunkers, underground fuel storage, and eight hardened aircraft shelters capable of servicing half a squadron of the Egyptian Air Force’s F-16s.
Similarly, the treaty states that in Zone A, just east of the Suez Canal, the Egyptian army is only entitled to operate “military installations and field fortifications” for one mechanized infantry division. Yet over the last decade, Egypt has built command headquarters in Sinai for the 2nd and 3rd Armies, as well as a headquarters for the Unified Command of the East of the Canal, which manages counterterrorism operations in the peninsula. According to Egyptian reporting, this complex at Jebel Um Hashiba is equipped with an operations center housed in a bunker 89 feet below the ground. Egypt also built a large naval facility in east Port Said, just inside Sinai. And the list goes on.
Israel is aware of these developments and has likely raised concerns with the MFO, which acts as the umpire of the peace treaty’s security provisions. But given the Israelis’ improved relationship with the Egyptians, they are reluctant to push too hard and have not lodged a formal complaint. (Israel, too, has periodically been cited by the MFO for exceeding its allowed deployments in the narrow limitation zone on its side of the border.) Yet an MFO official told me that even when the monitoring organization calls the Egyptians out, they do nothing to dismantle their military constructions. Egypt is creating facts on the ground in Sinai that will be difficult, if not impossible, to reverse.

That Israel has been tolerant of these violations is understandable. Security cooperation, including Egyptian support in containing militant activity in Gaza, is part of a significant warming of relations between the two countries. In late 2021, Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi hosted Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett in the Egyptian resort town of Sharm el-Sheikh, the first public bilateral summit in nearly a decade. Soon afterward, EgyptAir ended a four-decade boycott of Israel and launched direct commercial flights from Cairo to Tel Aviv.
Yet the purpose of the peace treaty’s security annex isn’t to reflect current developments but to provide a firewall against an unexpected negative shift. If the risk of escalation during the political instability brought on by the Egyptian revolution was minimal, one key reason was that the security provisions of the treaty were more strictly enforced. In fact, they fulfilled their precise purpose: keeping the two sides’ militaries far apart from each other and providing Israel with strategic depth and early warning.
Egypt needs to hear from Israel, the United States, and the MFO that its security violations erode the peace agreement. While Egypt might be allowed to keep already-completed military construction in Sinai—for it is all but certain Cairo will refuse to dismantle these facilities—the United States and Israel should urge Egypt to desist from building additional bases violating the treaty. At the same time—and as the security situation in Sinai permits—the United States and Israel should urge Egypt to draw down its Sinai troop presence to levels consistent with the treaty.
Instead, Washington has been sending terrible signals that suggest it no longer has the interest or ability to maintain the security aspects of the historic peace treaty brokered at Camp David. Like clockwork, the U.S. Defense Department regularly advances an initiative to downsize the U.S. contingent of 452 troops in the MFO’s 1,154-strong international force. The U.S. contingent is the backbone of the MFO, and a significant downsizing would likely lead to other participating countries reducing their troops as well, or even pulling out. That could bring to an end to the MFO’s crucial role in monitoring, fact-finding, and facilitating communication between the parties in case bilateral channels break down. Robust U.S. involvement is essential—to ensure security provisions are adhered to, keep the MFO functioning smoothly, and protect the peace treaty that forms the bedrock of stability in the region.


*David Schenker* is a senior fellow at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy and a former assistant secretary of state for Near East affairs during the Trump administration.

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> @Gomig-21



Good read. They know the restrictions are very unfavorable to Egypt which is why they're not complaining much, as well as the fact that they don't want to poke the warming relations that have been developing. But the Israelis have never been known to shy down from bitching about anything, which makes it even more interesting. The bottom line is that even with the current deployment and 8 lousy hardened hangers for half a squadron of F-16s is nothing anyway. It's not even close to being able to mount a defense against an invasion (which is much more likely to happen than aggression from Egypt) let alone an offensive lol. You want to invade; you need to have 3 times the quantity of your enemy. So, this number of facilities and troops in the Sinai is really inconsequential.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554742905402757121
Pretty much the same concept SAAB offers in the Gripen as an export option. It's all touch screen which makes for an interesting ergonomic aspect. How well would it always work compared to actual switches and buttons etc., especially under heavy G-loads and hard maneuvers if the pilot needs to click onto something? I'm guessing like most of the super advanced aircraft out there today such as the F-15EX, Rafale, F-35 and Typhoon all have a lot of the access to the MFD screens right on the throttle itself. That would probably alleviate much of the difficulties associated with touch screens.







Still, I hope they don't touch this aircraft or go anywhere near it if it doesn't guarantee the meteor upon 1st delivery of the aircraft.

Kuwait was just cleared by the US to receive 60 AIM-120C-7/8 for the 28 Typhoons. Seems like a very low number but either way, they get an excellent A2A missile and the EAF cannot purchase this thing without an absolute guarantee of the meteor.

Kuwait cleared to buy AIM-120 missiles, guided bombs for its Eurofighter Typhoons.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

How much would this suck, fellas? Sadly I made this prediction a while back, ever since that statement about F-15s to Egypt, then the rumors about Iran taking them off of Russia's hands. I always hoped I was wrong and would be glad and more than happy to still be wrong but it's been dragging way too long that something like this is inevitably bound to be true.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554556522600009729


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> How much would this suck, fellas? Sadly I made this prediction a while back, ever since that statement about F-15s to Egypt, then the rumors about Iran taking them off of Russia's hands. I always hoped I was wrong and would be glad and more than happy to still be wrong but it's been dragging way too long that something like this is inevitably bound to be true.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554556522600009729


Wasn't Russia making another batch of 24 or so SU-35S..that we all thought it was for the EAF too?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Wasn't Russia making another batch of 24 or so SU-35S..that we all thought it was for the EAF too?



They were? I don't remember that TBH. Looking at that one pic of that Su-35 in that tweet and the covered up Egyptian flag is very visible in this one instance because of the angle of the sunlight & reflection etc.

BTW, this one picture more than any other ones of these Su-35s shows the Egyptian flag on the V-stabs the clearest. Not only can you make out the red, white and black stripes, but you can almost make out the golden eagle emblem in the center!







That Pyramids Air Show video was great. Those gazelles put on an interesting show. Don't remember ever seeing them perform anything like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

There was a report by the Russian MoD about it with a picture of a huge screen explaining all the current and future projects of the air-force..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297488974789980165
But Algeria had never ordered the SU-35..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> How much would this suck, fellas? Sadly I made this prediction a while back, ever since that statement about F-15s to Egypt, then the rumors about Iran taking them off of Russia's hands. I always hoped I was wrong and would be glad and more than happy to still be wrong but it's been dragging way too long that something like this is inevitably bound to be true.....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554556522600009729


Iranian media is recycling news
Still the same 24 fighters 
Still the same article that it came from since January
Dont take them seriously

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There was a report by the Russian MoD about it with a picture of a huge screen explaining all the current and future projects of the air-force....I'll try to find it for you..


Oh yes, now I remember that. I think that was just the original order which actually displayed 29 Su-35s for Egypt.


----------



## Ghostkiller

I will send my photos and videos of the Pyramids air show. I will try today @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I will send my photos and videos of the Pyramids air show. I will try today @Gomig-21



I meant to remind you of that with my reply to @The SC about the show. I'm sure you had a good time and it was a great show!


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Good read. They know the restrictions are very unfavorable to Egypt which is why they're not complaining much, as well as the fact that they don't want to poke the warming relations that have been developing. But the Israelis have never been known to shy down from bitching about anything, which makes it even more interesting. The bottom line is that even with the current deployment and 8 lousy hardened hangers for half a squadron of F-16s is nothing anyway. It's not even close to being able to mount a defense against an invasion (which is much more likely to happen than aggression from Egypt) let alone an offensive lol. You want to invade; you need to have 3 times the quantity of your enemy. So, this number of facilities and troops in the Sinai is really inconsequential.


He mentioned one of the 3 airbases
Thats ignoring the other old already airbases maybe we are looking 50-100 f16s in sinai as a whole?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Attention sadly I filmed it when I was in the car because in the media they said when it was but not time. So Mahmoud said that it would be at 10 and I arrived late .So I filmed mostly the Black Eagle but I got some shots of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I will send my photos and videos of the Pyramids air show. I will try today @Gomig-21


You people having a fun time near the Pyramids huh. Its gonna be my turn to have fun taking photos of the Naval side of things in November in Alex

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> You people having a fun time near the Pyramids huh. Its gonna be my turn to have fun taking photos of the Naval side of things in November in Alex


Sadly I wasn't that lucky to see all this magnificient manouvers hahaha. But Alhamdulillah i saw some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

An easter egg for you hahaha. A T-50 Golden Eagle with the Egyptian carrying AGM-65 Maverick. So maybe we contracted them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Most likely..since there is the Egyptian flag on it..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Most likely..since there is the Egyptian flag on it..


Good easter egg hahaha sa7?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> He mentioned one of the 3 airbases
> Thats ignoring the other old already airbases maybe we are looking 50-100 f16s in sinai as a whole?



That's right, the other two being Al Arish of course and the famous raid of Ras Nasrani (south of Sharm El Sheikh) in the pics below that the zionists tried to steal when they criminally invaded Sinai for the 2nd time in 1967, only to see EAF MiG-21s raid and rake it on the afternoon of October 6th. This EAF MiG-21 had 3 parked Israeli mirages to the right but chose the higher priority target in the one on the runway scrambling to take off, while you can see the explosions further up from another EAF MiG-21 which was dropping its 2 bombs on another section of the airbase. The zios claim the attack didn't cause any damages lmaooooo.







Funny how the super biased history channel never mentioned this crazy Egyptian MiG-21 pilot, ey? lol.
























Israeli pilot went into that steep climb in his Mirage only to be easily followed by the rocket with wings that is the MiG-21 that raked it with its 30mm cannon. This is one of 22 confirmed EAF MiG-21 kills in that war.

I guarantee the EAF has A LOT more gun-camera imagery of dogfights like that which they've archived and just never released. It's a shame.






This is an interesting story of this Su-7 that was hit by an enemy missile that exploded near the aircraft, probably with a proximity fuse because the pilot later mentioned that the aircraft became very unstable and he couldn't control it and figured it was seriously damaged, so he ejected only to watch while the aircraft suddenly maintain balance and continue flying until it ran out of fuel and just slowly glided onto the Sinai desert ground! This has actually happened a couple of times in other conflicts IIRC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Besides the pair of Volcano missiles, the El Galala emblem has the RQ-11 UAV in it. These emblems & patches are really fascinating the way they have these little hidden clues, so to speak lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Now that's a TANK! Look at the muscle and beef on the M1 Abrams.






Ras El TIn naval base.






Very rare pic of EAF Alpha Jets with the Nile Delta camouflage.






19 Egyptian designed & built Fahd 300 APCs that were sold and delivered to Burundi in 2019.






EAF Ka-52 pilot.






EAF Rafale armed with 2 triple rack 250 kg AASM Hammer PGMs and a Damocles targeting pod taking off for an undisclosed mission.






Russian & Egyptian TOR M1 SAM training exercise.










The 200th built ST-500 made in Egypt.











EAF Ilyushin IL-76MF stretch body landing and deploying reverse thrusters on its engines.






ENS Gamal Abdel Nasser Mistral.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

More rare pics of Russian & Egyptian BUK M1 missile training crews.












































































The mighty Egyptian 2nd Army mechanized infantry central division!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The most beautiful looking stealthy corvette out there. EN needs a lot more than just 4 of these. Hopefully they can work out a deal with DCNS on setting up a long-term Gowind Corvette production line in Alexandria once the new, state of the art ship yard is built. These things are absolute marvels of naval engineering.

















A SUPER rare shot of ENS DAT AL SAWARI-class coastal minehunter "Burullus 548."






Fresh paint but still without insignia!






Speaking of rare, take a look at these 2 EAF F-5Es and a single F-5E Tiger that were being pushed onto the EAF by the US and Sadat refusing them and insisting on the F-16s. These ended up being forwarded to Yemen!






EAF MiG-29M/M2 pilot preflight inspection.






EAF Alpha Jets over the impeccable sea city of Port Said in 2019.






Egyptian EADS S-300VM range from potential launch points.






ENS Knox-class Guided missile frigate Domyat (F961).






ENS Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate Sharm El-Sheikh (F901) .






EAF MiG-29M2 buddy/buddy refueler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555156377370247169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555158805020811267
Let's fucking gooooooo. Having those with indigenous missiles equipments will fucking our Air Force totally

He deleted the tweet about Egypt is interesting in KF-21 aircraft 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555163626524344323

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

I just heard on TV that a certain neighbor was annoyed by a common exercise between Greece and Egypt. We had an exercise recently again? They even talked on their news about it. Something about Alexandria going up to Greece? Navy or Air force?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

There is an exercice between Greece and Egypt? I didn't heard about it hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> There is an exercice between Greece and Egypt? I didn't heard about it hahahaha


Ana misharaf! I guess we're having common exercises all the time. 

Ah,there it is  






Egyptian, Greek naval forces carry out joint exercises in Mediterranean


Get the latest breaking news and headlines from the largest Arab News website. Get world news, sport news, business news, entertainment, lifestyle, video and photos.




www.arabnews.com










Egypt, Greece hold joint naval drill in Mediterranean Sea


Egypt, Greece hold joint naval drill in Mediterranean Sea-



english.news.cn


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Ana misharaf! I guess we're having common exercises all the time.
> 
> Ah,there it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian, Greek naval forces carry out joint exercises in Mediterranean
> 
> 
> Get the latest breaking news and headlines from the largest Arab News website. Get world news, sport news, business news, entertainment, lifestyle, video and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, Greece hold joint naval drill in Mediterranean Sea
> 
> 
> Egypt, Greece hold joint naval drill in Mediterranean Sea-
> 
> 
> 
> english.news.cn


Kwayes. I am sure that there is every week an exerice hahaha. It is just becoming a routine sleeps over just like friends hahahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Let's fucking gooooooo. Having those with indigenous missiles equipments will fucking our Air Force totally



You know what this means, right? I think if there is a model already with the Egyptian insignias on it pretty much means it's a done deal, which also means they didn't reach a deal with Leonardo on the M-346 Aermacchi...which probably also means the likelihood of the EFT deal to be squashed also.



Ghostkiller said:


> He deleted the tweet about Egypt is interesting in KF-21 aircraft



He said the EAF was interested in the KF-21?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> You know what this means, right? I think if there is a model already with the Egyptian insignias on it pretty much means it's a done deal, which also means they didn't reach a deal with Leonardo on the M-346 Aermacchi...which probably also means the likelihood of the EFT deal to be squashed also.
> 
> 
> 
> He said the EAF was interested in the KF-21?


Yes he said something like that. Eno SK offered to Egypt to buy them I don't remember 3ashan he tweeted then deleted after 5 min haga keda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Woah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Woah!
> 
> View attachment 867891
> 
> 
> View attachment 867892
> 
> 
> View attachment 867894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 867896


Old or new photos?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Old or new photos?


The first and last one are new to me. Not sure if they're "new" photos as in taken recently, I just hadn't seen those before. The other two are from around April of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555105471610212352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555105471610212352


You have another source? because I searched and I didn't anything related about this attack.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> You have another source? because I searched and I didn't anything related about this attack.


Thats why i sent it here
We need some sort of confirmation


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Thats why i sent it here
> We need some sort of confirmation


I think it is a fake rumor


----------



## The SC

Why not the T-50 Golden Eagle and the KF-21.. if there is no EFT and no M-346 Aermacchi..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Why not the T-50 Golden Eagle and the KF-21.. if there is no EFT and no M-346 Aermacchi..


The problem of the KF-21 is the israeli avionics in the aircraft and also the components of USA which they can lobby against us exactly what they did in SCALP EG CM etc.... But if KF-21 will bring us to 5th gen because the shape of it is 5th gen.


----------



## Ghostkiller

I think it is the Commander Air Force's helicopters after the show

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration how can it put my videos in this page because I can't


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration how can it put my videos in this page because I can't



Try this first: Open your video on media player or whatever you use. Copy the video address and then just past it into the post and see if it just shows up. A lot of times that works for me like with certain media player videos and especially gifs.

If that doesn't work, click on the first set of 3 vertical dots in your post tool bar, the one right next to the image icon that shows the pyramid in the center. Once you click the 3 dot icon, you'll get 'more options' and one of those options is "media", again an image icon with the pyramids in the middle and a 2nd box behind it that looks like a TV screen. Click that icon and you will get this for the URL options that you can use depending on what format your video is:


Apple Music
Dailymotion
Facebook
Flickr
Giphy
Imgur
Instagram (Legacy)
********
Metacafe
Pinterest
Reddit
SoundCloud
Spotify
TikTok
Tumblr
Twitch
Twitter
Vimeo
YouTube
Help

If none of those work, then click "help" and see if that helps you. The one that is marked xxxxxxxx is Live leak which makes me think this forum doesn't support videos from that site because they're too graphic.

Best way really is open a YouTube account and you can easily upload your videos on there and then link them on here. Or Imgur for that matter. I use them both, mostly imgur for pics. But you can also upload pics in your picture file straight from there to here. Hope this helps.

What format is your video in?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Try this first: Open your video on media player or whatever you use. Copy the video address and then just past it into the post and see if it just shows up. A lot of times that works for me like with certain media player videos and especially gifs.
> 
> If that doesn't work, click on the first set of 3 vertical dots in your post tool bar, the one right next to the image icon that shows the pyramid in the center. Once you click the 3 dot icon, you'll get 'more options' and one of those options is "media", again an image icon with the pyramids in the middle and a 2nd box behind it that looks like a TV screen. Click that icon and you will get this for the URL options that you can use depending on what format your video is:
> 
> 
> Apple Music
> Dailymotion
> Facebook
> Flickr
> Giphy
> Imgur
> Instagram (Legacy)
> ********
> Metacafe
> Pinterest
> Reddit
> SoundCloud
> Spotify
> TikTok
> Tumblr
> Twitch
> Twitter
> Vimeo
> YouTube
> Help
> 
> If none of those work, then click "help" and see if that helps you. The one that is marked xxxxxxxx is Live leak which makes me think this forum doesn't support videos from that site because they're too graphic.
> 
> Best way really is open a YouTube account and you can easily upload your videos on there and then link them on here. Or Imgur for that matter. I use them both, mostly imgur for pics. But you can also upload pics in your picture file straight from there to here. Hope this helps.
> 
> What format is your video in?


Lel assaf mesh 3aref so I can't so I will take screenshots from the videos.



Ghostkiller said:


> View attachment 868118
> 
> I think it is the Commander Air Force's helicopters after the show
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration how can it put my videos in this page because I can't


@Gomig-21 @The SC Heya it looks like the presidential MI-17 heli that our president used sa7?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Lel assaf mesh 3aref so I can't so I will take screenshots from the videos.



M3lesh meyhemaksh. You should really try to upload the video itself first. At least try lol. Follow the instructions I just gave you, they're really easy. 

- click the 3 vertical dots for "more options"
- another toolbar will drop with several options
- click the one that says "media"
- if you have a facebook page, upload it there then use the facebook icon to upload it here.

At least post the link itself to the video. So if it's playing on let's say your media player, it should have a link in the tab, copy and paste that link here and we can probably see it.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC Heya it looks like the presidential MI-17 heli that our president used sa7?



la2a, Sisi uses the VIP Blackhawk and so do some of the higher generals. They might be using the Mi-17 occasionally because several of them have the President-S defensive system against MANPADs and ATGM etc. That might be why he was using that there since it is probably more accessible than the VIP blackhawk,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt's new air deal Golden Eagle fighters from South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt's new air deal Golden Eagle fighters from South Korea



100 of these trainers/light combat aircraft are a MUCH better deal than the 24 M346s. 24 aircraft is really nothing for an air force the size of the EAF. Just like the Rafales, 24 was simply not enough and good thing they raised that to at least 54. But for trainers and having a light combat aircraft, this beats the Aermacchi because of technology, capability, and obviously price. The only problem of course is the flooded American parts in that aircraft. Not sure how they're going to work that out unless they accept them with whatever conditions come with the aircraft.

But the quantity is much better, of course, and unfortunately it does indicate the very strong possibility that the Italian deal -- including the Typhoons -- is most likely a gone deal, except for maybe the Bergamini FREMMs? Wish we had more details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> 100 of these trainers/light combat aircraft are a MUCH better deal than the 24 M346s. 24 aircraft is really nothing for an air force the size of the EAF. Just like the Rafales, 24 was simply not enough and good thing they raised that to at least 54. But for trainers and having a light combat aircraft, this beats the Aermacchi because of technology, capability, and obviously price. The only problem of course is the flooded American parts in that aircraft. Not sure how they're going to work that out unless they accept them with whatever conditions come with the aircraft.
> 
> But the quantity is much better, of course, and unfortunately it does indicate the very strong possibility that they Italian deal -- including the Typhoons -- is most likely a done deal, except for maybe the Bergamini FREMMs? Wish we had more details.


And there is ToT from 40 to 60%.. beats the Italian deal hands up..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> And there is ToT from 40 to 60%.. beats the Italian deal hands up..



I meant to write "technology transfer" and not just "technology" which really is the biggest part of this deal. There was no such thing even close to that with the Italian deal. 

All that just puts into question, though, the rest of the items in the mega deal specifically the FREMMs and also the EFT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

@The SC and @Alphinaud @Hydration @Ghostkiller @Foinikas and all others, of course, check out these SUPER RARE and SUPER FANTASTIC pics of one of the 17 downed Israeli jets that thought they could just fly over Al Mansoura & Tanta air base on the 14th of October in 1973 and have their way like they did in that sneak attack in 1967, only to be met with a barrage of MiG-21s that raked down 17 Israeli jets to 3 EAF losses (shot down) and 3 that ran out of fuel. This battle, which has turned into Air Force Day in Egypt is essentially the reason why the deadly advanced air to air missiles are kept away from Egypt. This battle marked the turning point of air warfare between the Jews and Egyptian pilots. This is just one of the A-4 Skyhawks that met its final fate that day at the hands of an Egyptian pilot defending his land and his raking 30mm cannon!















BTW, if you look back at the first post I posted with the pictures of the MiG-21 chasing and shooting an Israeli mirage in Sinai, take another look because I forgot to mention in that first pic with the MiG-21's pitot tube in the picture and the mirage headed down towards the runway before it goes straight up, the Mirage is actually chasing another EAF MiG-21 which you can see in that pic! The great part about this is that...

EAF pilots spoke a lot about previous engagements from 1967 through 1970 and the war of attrition on how the Jews would pull these tactics on them. They would send in 2 mirages to get the Egyptian MiGs scrambled to chase them, then another 4 or 6 Mirages flying low under radar coverage would immediately pounce on them from behind and chase them away from the first 2 mirages and most of the time since they would outnumber the MiGs, they would end up shooting down the EAF jets. Sometimes the EAF MiGs did escape and return to base but that tactic really pissed off the EAF pilots and so they practiced using the same, deceptive tactic and that is exactly what happened in that situation and that pic. First MiG-21 was bait, pulled the Mirage to carelessly chase it only to find another EAF MiG-21 on its own 6 o'clock hunting it down. Obviously, the Israeli pilot had no clue how to evade that same tactic they would use lol since he went straight up into a steep climb only to be easily chased and raked by the EAF MiG-21. That's what is great about that picture that almost goes unnoticed.

As far as pics of Al Mansoura & Tanta, I hope that more will show up like the ones above to squash the denying claim by the Jews. They don't like to admit they took a solid beating by Egyptian MiG-21s! How could that happen! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt is putting the final touches on the Typhoon deal and its armament system, and Korea offers to manufacture the FA 50 in Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt is putting the final touches on the Typhoon deal and its armament system



Let's hope so. We knew of the news that the Egyptian Air Force delegation was meeting with MBDA about possible armament procurement and that was when the picture of the EAF Chief of Staff sitting in the Typhoon simulator checking out the widespread multi-function display & touch screen surfaced, but they never issued any details as to what the negotiations were about.

This guy says it's new news that they're meeting to discuss the certain armament that would come with the Typhoon but doesn't mention where this news came from. If true, it sounds promising and let's hope they do insist on the meteor which it does sound like they are. You also wonder how that would impact the Rafales getting the missiles also, it should certainly help.

Showing the brimstones is fine, I don't think those would really be a huge issue, but the storm shadow would seem to be a practical impossibility let alone the joint strike missile. This is exciting, though, and I hope it's all true and does come to fruition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope so. We knew of the news that the Egyptian Air Force delegation was meeting with MBDA about possible armament procurement and that was when the picture of the EAF Chief of Staff sitting in the Typhoon simulator checking out the widespread multi-function display & touch screen surfaced, but they never issued any details as to what the negotiations were about.
> 
> This guy says it's new news that they're meeting to discuss the certain armament that would come with the Typhoon but doesn't mention where this news came from. If true, it sounds promising and let's hope they do insist on the meteor which it does sound like they are. You also wonder how that would impact the Rafales getting the missiles also, it should certainly help.
> 
> Showing the brimstones is fine, I don't think those would really be a huge issue, but the storm shadow would seem to be a practical impossibility let alone the joint strike missile. This is exciting, though, and I hope it's all true and does come to fruition.


Isnt the Storm shadow the SCALP EG? I dont think the brimstone will come unless America is okay with it


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Isnt the Storm shadow the SCALP EG? I dont think the brimstone will come unless America is okay with it


I think Storm Shadow is british version of the SCALP EG. If the rumors is true about what Takareer Shamla said that Egypt is acquiring a missile from Serbia that can be launched from a MIG-29. Then it can replace Brimstone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxD3cNnNU_RLRfvFPuyyCk0RaQDBQdCy1S








Indian sources say that Egypt is interested in the Tejas fighter, the two-seater version
We think that Egypt is placing the Tejas along with the South Korean plane FA-50 in the tender for advanced training aircraft to obtain a number that may reach 100 planes..


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxD3cNnNU_RLRfvFPuyyCk0RaQDBQdCy1S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian sources say that Egypt is interested in the Tejas fighter, the two-seater version
> We think that Egypt is placing the Tejas along with the South Korean plane FA-50 in the tender for advanced training aircraft to obtain a number that may reach 100 planes..


@The SC @Gomig-21 @Hydration your opinion about the post? I think Tejas will give us ToT but in terms of technolgy and avionics FA-50 will be far superior. In return, maybe India will give us more weapons like Astra, anti radiation missile etc...

@The SC you know what kind of weapons does SK produce for the FA-50 and T-50 aircrafts. Because must be enter the equation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pamela Attard

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC @Gomig-21 @Hydration your opinion about the post? I think Tejas will give us ToT but in terms of technolgy and avionics FA-50 will be far superior. In return, maybe India will give us more weapons like Astra, anti radiation missile etc...
> 
> @The SC you know what kind of weapons does SK produce for the FA-50 and T-50 aircrafts. Because must be enter the equation.


Astra and BrahMos are based on Russian R-77-1 and Onyx.
Why does Egypt need so many jets and weapon?


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Isnt the Storm shadow the SCALP EG? I dont think the brimstone will come unless America is okay with it



Storm Shadow is the British/US version of the SCALP-EG which is the French version of the cruise missile, the commonality of the allies working together creating the same, sort of interchangeable weapons but with each's own freedoms of production and usage, so to speak. That's how the French were able to take out the main US parts in the SCAPL-EG to sell it to Egypt while leaving other non-essential US-made parts in it that the US didn't care about which were standard parts anyway, and nothing to worry about as far as getting in the hands of 3rd parties or enemies.

The problem with the Eurofighter is that the designated cruise missile for that aircraft is the Storm Shadow. So if they make a deal with Leonardo to get the jet, what happens with the cruise missile? The Brimstone I believe is mostly British and that might even be an issue, but they might get outvoted for the sale from the majority of the consortium on the Brimstones. But the Storm Shadow will be interesting to see, as will the meteor, of course.

And speaking of the Eurofighter, let's hope this is the radar that the EAF is negotiating for.

World’s most powerfull radar system will be installed in the Eurofighter Typhoon. Compared to US APG-81, how excellent is it?​






The ECRS Mk2 is an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar with high capabilities in electronic warfare, the new radar is part of an effort to improve the capabilities of the RAF’s Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft estimated to be worth 2.35 billion Pounds.

The Royal Air Force (RAF) Eurofighter Typhoon fighters will be equipped with what military experts say is the “world’s most powerful radar” called the European Common Radar System Mk2 (ECRS Mk2).

The ECRS Mk2 is an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar with high capabilities in electronic warfare.






European Common Radar System Mk2 (ECRS Mk2).
The installation of the ECRS Mk2 radar system is part of an effort to increase the capability of the RAF’s Eurofighter Typhoon aircraft estimated to be worth 2.35 billion Pounds.
The British Ministry of Defense said that with the ECRS Mk2 radar, the Typhoon aircraft will be able to control the airspace more effectively.

The radar system will bring the latest electronic warfare capabilities with the RAF as it will allow the Typhoon aircraft to detect, identify and track various air and ground targets simultaneously.

RAF Air Force Commander Sir Mike Wigston said the ECRS Mk2 radar is a transformation to the country’s Typhoon planes.


“It will ensure that Typhoon aircrafts are always combat ready and able to protect our airspace and our allies from all forms of threats that are now changing rapidly,” he said.

The new radar system will allow the Typhoon pilots to destroy enemy air defense systems using high-performance electronic interception and engage targets from a safe position.

The ECRS Mk2 radar was developed by Leonardo UK in Edinburgh and Luton and integrated into the Typhoon aircraft by BAE Systems in Warton.


The Royal Air Force plans to equip all 40 Typhoon Tranche 3 aircraft with ECRS Mk2 radars and it is possible that Typhoon Tranche 2 aircraft will also be equipped with the highly capable AESA radar system.

Efforts to improve the capability of the RAF’s Typhoon aircraft will create around 1,300 jobs in Britain.

Typhoon aircraft are a key asset to the RAF for its Quick Reaction Alert (QRA) missions in the United Kingdom as well as on the Falklands Islands, protecting airspace from all forms of threat.

ECRS MK 2 compared to the AN/APG 81​
The Leonardo ECRS MK 2 and the Northrop Grumman AN/APG 81 both claim to be the best active electronically scanned array (AESA) radars in the world. The same can be said for the Eurofighter Typhoon and F-35 Lightning-II where these two radars will live. The An/APG 81 has been in the F-35 since 2009 and the ECRS MK 2 will soon be available in the Eurofighter.

ECRS Mk2, also known as Radar Two, is developed from the ARTS and Bright Adder demonstrators, and from the Gripen E’s ES-05 Raven radar. Italy (Leonardo) has joined the UK’s development of the new European Common Radar System for the Eurofighter.






Eurofighter will be able to find and blind the enemy before the enemy can get close enough to obtain a radar lock. The ECRS Mk 2 is a multi-functional radar system that includes an electronic warfare capability, including wide band electronic attack. It has the ability to locate, identify and suppress enemy air defenses using high-powered jamming within a contested and congested environment. It can engage targets beyond the reach of threats even when looking in another direction and operate inside the range of opposing air defenses, remaining fully protected throughout. It also enables the Eurofighter to link up with future data-driven weapons to combat rapidly evolving air defenses.

AN/APG 81 is the successor radar to the F-22’s AN/APG-77. Over three thousand AN/APG-81 AESA radars are expected to be ordered for the F-35, with production to run beyond 2035.






The F-35 is able to find and blind the enemy before the enemy can get close enough to obtain a radar lock. It has long-range active and passive air-to-air and air-to-ground modes that support a full range of air-to-air and air-to-surface missions complemented by stealth features. The AN/APG-81 can operate as an EW aperture utilizing the multi-function array. It can suppress and destroy the most advanced enemy air defenses.

Both radars are very advanced and capable. The ECRS Mk 2 is newer and still in development and testing. The An/APG 81 has undergone extensive development and testing and is operational today. Specific details of each radar are classified.

Source.

Wouldn't this be something in the hands of the EAF with meteors, MICAs and MICA NG, IRIST's, R-73/74. R-77 possibly R-27AE and R37M in the future as well as whatever indigenous and other missiles they're working on. With the Rafale and these Typhoons and the MiG-29M/M2 and possibly more MiG-35s and/or the Su-35SEs, there won't be another air force that will be able to touch the EAF except for the USAF & USN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC @Gomig-21 @Hydration your opinion about the post? I think Tejas will give us ToT but in terms of technolgy and avionics FA-50 will be far superior. In return, maybe India will give us more weapons like Astra, anti radiation missile etc...
> 
> @The SC you know what kind of weapons does SK produce for the FA-50 and T-50 aircrafts. Because must be enter the equation.









https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/fa-50-light-combat-aircraft-south-korea/

https://www.defensenews.com/industr...ally-develop-missile-for-homemade-future-jet/






https://www.overtdefense.com/2021/12/02/cheonryong-south-koreas-new-air-launched-cruise-missile/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller

Pamela Attard said:


> Astra and BrahMos are based on Russian R-77-1 and Onyx.
> Why does Egypt need so many jets and weapon?


Because first Egypt need to replace old F-16 Mig-21 J-7 Alpha Jet K8 Mirage 2K/5. Totally Egypt needs a new LIFT aircraft (either Tejas or FA/T-50 aircrafts). Eurofighter will replace Mirage 2K role etc.. So that's why Egypt is buying a lot jets

And for the weapons, Egypt is modernizing her equipments because our previous president Mubarak neglected the Armed Forces, so we used old soviets american equipments till 2014. Due QME and American policies, a lot of equimpents were restricted so we couldn't buy advanced weapons so we bought from China France Russia Italy etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555955289530269696


----------



## Philip the Arab

FA-50 only has Israeli and American AMRAAMs integrated unfortunately.

@The SC


----------



## Gomig-21

Pamela Attard said:


> Why does Egypt need so many jets and weapon?



Why not? Isn't it wise to arm yourself as much as possible while you exist in a very volatile area of the world where one single entity has caused more disturbance and destruction in 80 years than the previous 800 years? While everyone around Egypt is arming themselves to the teeth just as much, should Egypt just sit quietly and keep flying its old MiG-21s from 1960s & 70s? Keep using the same AK-47s they bought in 1952? How could anyone even pose such a question, especially someone who thinks Egypt is still poor?

That tells us all you are quite unfamiliar with the Egyptian economy of the past 10 years. Did you know the Suez Canal just had its largest, single month revenue of over $704 million in July? That's almost 3/4 of a billion dollars in one month.

So many other economic gains that have been happening that these weapons purchases are nothing but actual mere fractions of the available collateral, not only in future gains but actual available currency.

Plus there are so many other mega projects Egypt is funding such as the new quad-nuclear reactor power plant in Dabaa, the new Cairo administrative capital! A whole new capital city is being built and some people still think Egypt is poor? Those days are long gone, thank God. And there is also a huge effort put into human capital to improve the lives of millions of Egyptians. It won't happen overnight, but it'll get there eventually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> FA-50 only has Israeli and American AMRAAMs integrated unfortunately.
> 
> @The SC


Yes.. but if it is made in Egypt with the essential ToT, it will be able to integrate European, Chinese and other BVRs as well..


----------



## Ghostkiller

T


The SC said:


> Yes.. but if it is made in Egypt with the essential ToT, it will be able to integrate European, Chinese and other BVRs as well..


That is a big if. That's why we build our own A2A missile. Inshallah kolo kheir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> T
> 
> That is a big if. That's why we build our own A2A missile. Inshallah kolo kheir


Yes for sure.. but that will take time.. first starting with integrating what is available and possible on the world market.. after that..the big step..obviously..

The offer starts with 30/40% ToT and will go up to 60%.. there is no if in there..that is considering the deal goes through.. and if Tejas or J-17 blk 4 (yes I've heard this one).. then it is all good for BVR.. maybe even with ToT..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Yes for sure.. but that will take time.. first starting with integrating what is available and possible on the world market.. after that..the big step..obviously..
> 
> The offer starts with 30/40% ToT and will go up to 60%.. there is no if in there..that is considering the deal goes through.. and if Tejas or J-17 blk 4 (yes I've heard this one).. then it is all good for BVR.. maybe even with ToT..


For you what is the best option for it?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> For you what is the best option for it?


Meteor, the UAE developed one in few years and the Egyptian BVR.. in time of course..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> Meteor, the UAE developed one in few years and the Egyptian BVR.. in time of course..


Negotiate with EDGE to bring a missile factory to Cairo in exchange for funds and R&D assistance.

This would solve a lot of the problems we see in the EAF. Cruise missiles production and A2A missile production would alone increase the capabilities of the EAF a large amount.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Meteor, the UAE developed one in few years and the Egyptian BVR.. in time of course..


I mean by aircrafts. JF-17? Tejas? FA-50?



Philip the Arab said:


> Negotiate with EDGE to bring a missile factory to Cairo in exchange for funds and R&D assistance.
> 
> This would solve a lot of the problems we see in the EAF. Cruise missiles production and A2A missile production would alone increase the capabilities of the EAF a large amount.


Either we got the Tariq bomb from EDGE factory so a built EDGE factory or either we got from cooperation Rheinmetall-Denel factory so ToT.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> I mean by aircrafts. JF-17? Tejas? FA-50?
> 
> 
> Either we got the Tariq bomb from EDGE factory so a built EDGE factory or either we got from cooperation Rheinmetall-Denel factory so ToT.


Tejas isn’t the best option imo bc of Indian ties to Israel. FA-50 or JF-17 would be better options.

In a parallel universe UAE, KSA, and Egypt could develop a joint Fifth generation fighter jet with help from a third country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Philip the Arab said:


> Tejas isn’t the best option imo bc of Indian ties to Israel. FA-50 or JF-17 would be better options.
> 
> In a parallel universe UAE, KSA, and Egypt could develop a joint Fifth generation fighter jet with help from a third country.


Yes.. at least China can do that.. and also Russia with the SU-75 Checkmate, it is already developing with the UAE..



Ghostkiller said:


> I mean by aircrafts. JF-17? Tejas? FA-50?
> 
> 
> Either we got the Tariq bomb from EDGE factory so a built EDGE factory or either we got from cooperation Rheinmetall-Denel factory so ToT.


And why not both?



Philip the Arab said:


> Negotiate with EDGE to bring a missile factory to Cairo in exchange for funds and R&D assistance.
> 
> This would solve a lot of the problems we see in the EAF. Cruise missiles production and A2A missile production would alone increase the capabilities of the EAF a large amount.


This is being done.. but not everything is in the public domain.. Think about the Egyptian new UAV.. it was announced in a surprising way.. didn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Yes.. at least China can do that.. and also Russia with the SU-75 Checkmate, it is already developing with the UAE..
> 
> 
> And why not both?
> 
> 
> This is being done.. but not everything is in the public domain.. Think about the Egyptian new UAV.. it was announced in a surprising way.. didn't it?
> 
> View attachment 868563


To much for having both FA-50 and Tejas/Thunder, it is totally a headache for us hahaha. For me, we must indigenize air force equipments (missiles bombs ) etc.. Ik that in EDEX2023 we will see some smart munition. I really want AAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I mean by aircrafts. JF-17? Tejas? FA-50?
> 
> 
> Either we got the Tariq bomb from EDGE factory so a built EDGE factory or either we got from cooperation Rheinmetall-Denel factory so ToT.


Denel


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> In a parallel universe UAE, KSA, and Egypt could develop a joint Fifth generation fighter jet with help from a third country.



Remember we were talking about the pad as a possibility to launch the Al Tariq and possibly other EDGE munitions? While reading a lot of stuff about the comparisons between the Eurofighter Typhoon and the Rafale, the great thing about the latter is its information processing and cockpit sensor fusion that we all know about and specifically the use of also a pad to run much of the aircraft's systems. Reminded me of our previous discussion and it's such an emblematic example of how far technology has come in the world of aviation, and this is not only relegated to military aircraft. You look at the Airbus A-380 for example, that entire behemoth is flown without the use of a single stick motion and almost 100% off a computer pad and auto pilot + switches! Really incredible.
Most Sophisticated Features Of The Rafale Fighter Jet, one of the best in the world​In addition, Até also explained that all sensors and systems integrated into the main screen distinguish the Rafale from other aircraft of the same generation.

The former Rafale pilot said, “Just using this center screen, you will be able to have a moving map, you will be able to see through 2D and 3D radar, You will be able to see DataLink transfer data from other aircraft links16, electronic countermeasures (ECM), and your electronic information.






Rafale F3R glass cockpit
You can have everything on one screen, so it’s very easy for the pilot to decide and get good situational awareness.” He believed that the Rafale plane was designed to provide convenience to pilots. The pilot can change screens, clear maps, and move everything around as he pleases.

The Rafale is outfitted with a SPECTRA system for electronic warfare and self-defense, which is used to safeguard the aircraft from airborne and ground threats and gather electronic intelligence.





For precise strikes and imagery intelligence (IMINT) missions, the Rafale employs Reco NG aerial reconnaissance (AEROS) and Damocles targeting pods, respectively.

*Even so, the Rafale fighter jet engine is not the best in the world. Although the Rafale’s engine is great, Typhoon’s fighter jet engine is superior. *What?






“The Rafale fighter is a very good aircraft and if you understand it perfectly and if you understand your opponent as well, You will know exactly how you want to fight the enemy and you will succeed.

So overall situational awareness is a major factor and that will offset the fact that the engine isn’t as powerful as the Typhoon.”

Quoting from dassault-aviation.com, with an empty weight of 10 tons, the Rafale is equipped with 14 hard points (13 in the Rafale M).

Five of them are capable of drop tanks and heavy weaponry. Meanwhile, the total external load capacity is over nine tons (20,000 lbs). Therefore, the Rafale can lift a payload equivalent to its own empty weight. Mid Air refueling missions can also be carried out in parts of the airspace beyond the reach of special and vulnerable tanker aircraft.

With its exceptional payload capability and state-of-the-art mission system, the Rafale can carry out air-to-ground attacks as well as air-to-air strikes and interception during the same sortie.

Hence the term "Omnirole" that was designated to the Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

Rafale and EFT will be a fucking fantastic duo. Imagine with SU-35, it is gonna hell for the enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxSMVPXR670PuY30Z2vJJDGe90a6dd2S4s









It is clear that Egypt is very impressed with the French-Dutch Smart-S MK2 radar. The radar was chosen by Egypt to work on the Gowind corvettes with a number of 4 pieces. It also chose to develop the American frigate operating with the Perry Class model with the same radar instead of the old radar that was working on it. It seems that Egypt chose the radar For the third time to work on the CC-60 OPV local corvette project, where a model of the light Egyptian corvette appeared at EDEX and on top there is a radar
The radar has a very high reliability globally and works in many navies around the world
It is a passive three-dimensional radar of the PISA class, with a maximum range of 250 km, and it works in an S-Band space, weighing 2.2 tons. It can detect and track up to 750 targets together and detect surface targets from a range of 80 km (due to the sphericity of the Earth).
Egypt has so far developed one Berry-class frigate out of 4 frigates that are in service, and there is news that Egypt may get two other used frigates from America that will need to be developed as well, if Egypt may need to develop the 5 Berry frigates in the coming period after obtaining both The additional ones from America, other than supplying the local crovit project with the same radar, if Egypt will contract on several radars of this type
In my humble opinion, it is better to contract the radar with a local manufacture, as Turkey did. It obtained the right to manufacture the same radar as it was used on the Milgem Corvette project, and after obtaining the right to manufacture it, it was able, through gaining experience and technology from its manufacture, to manufacture a local radar.
It is better to contract the radar with local manufacture in order to gain advanced expertise and technology
An image of the Corvette Gwind and the upgraded Perry-class frigate, both of which carry the same radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Hydration

♦️ Reports from the (CIA) confirm that “the ambitious Egyptian nuclear project” does not only aim to obtain “the” electrical energy that the country needs only, as the Egyptian-Russian agreement contained secret clauses in the agreement concluded between the two sides, unknown, allowing Egyptian engineers to obtain All the technical information related to the construction, operation and maintenance of third-generation nuclear reactors, in addition to the Egyptians obtaining the (KNOW HOW) for nuclear technology as a whole. Nuclear plants, each of which contains (4) nuclear reactors, which is a large number that exceeds Egypt’s need, especially after the huge gas discoveries in the “Eastern Mediterranean, of which Egypt has the largest share.” The Egyptian peaceful nuclear project, as announced, is a special project for the purposes of energy production Through peaceful nuclear technology, but it may turn into a “military nuclear project” in the future, especially if we take into account that (Iran) is likely to obtain a nuclear bomb in the near future, which will give seed to major countries in the region (such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE). you can Woe to their peaceful nuclear programs to military ones!! And if we add to this (the Israeli nuclear arsenal), which Israel constantly denies, all of this will lead to a nuclear arms race in the Middle East. 

This guy has a history of not providing sources but has some sensible info
can someone find that cia report because i couldnt 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxGXd0zs46qNQzMAs5CLJLVGJr8Ldgbaiv


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> ♦️ Reports from the (CIA) confirm that “the ambitious Egyptian nuclear project” does not only aim to obtain “the” electrical energy that the country needs only, as the Egyptian-Russian agreement contained secret clauses in the agreement concluded between the two sides, unknown, allowing Egyptian engineers to obtain All the technical information related to the construction, operation and maintenance of third-generation nuclear reactors, in addition to the Egyptians obtaining the (KNOW HOW) for nuclear technology as a whole. Nuclear plants, each of which contains (4) nuclear reactors, which is a large number that exceeds Egypt’s need, especially after the huge gas discoveries in the “Eastern Mediterranean, of which Egypt has the largest share.” The Egyptian peaceful nuclear project, as announced, is a special project for the purposes of energy production Through peaceful nuclear technology, but it may turn into a “military nuclear project” in the future, especially if we take into account that (Iran) is likely to obtain a nuclear bomb in the near future, which will give seed to major countries in the region (such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE). you can Woe to their peaceful nuclear programs to military ones!! And if we add to this (the Israeli nuclear arsenal), which Israel constantly denies, all of this will lead to a nuclear arms race in the Middle East.
> 
> This guy has a history of not providing sources but has some sensible info
> can someone find that cia report because i couldnt
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxGXd0zs46qNQzMAs5CLJLVGJr8Ldgbaiv


That's why I didn't send this "article" hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

I want to know what do you guys think about the UAE's pitful stance that stands with ethiopia on the security council
Not to mention military aid to Ethiopia even fighter jets
what is the UAE trying to get out of this? Having a leverage over Egypt if it evercompetes with it on a global scale and specifically Africa?





الامارات تتبنى موقف اثيوبيا فى مشكلة سد النهضة وتأييد وجهة نظره فى التفاوض


=AZXZEFRWrwVVcEm0Ojy-ASK5jKplY_wBYcLrTolASOdLdZ9zEJm-0zqm5jly-1Id5edpplaLX1Bm97badkEKgcrkFFzY4R__v2aRWAMj84raXDkg7dsn3NXpSvWJj5wDKT4acnukQRwXwiyv0xsnbDfvl28RO5zi84RLvOqg7svYTQ&__tn__=-UC%2CP-R']Tigray رفض أبي أحمد جهود وساطة المجتمع الدولي وبدلاً من ذلك يريد دميته ، الاتحاد الأفريقي، للتوسط...




www.memilitary.com

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I want to know what do you guys think about the UAE's pitful stance that stands with ethiopia on the security council
> Not to mention military aid to Ethiopia even fighter jets
> what is the UAE trying to get out of this? Having a leverage over Egypt if it evercompetes with it on a global scale and specifically Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الامارات تتبنى موقف اثيوبيا فى مشكلة سد النهضة وتأييد وجهة نظره فى التفاوض
> 
> 
> =AZXZEFRWrwVVcEm0Ojy-ASK5jKplY_wBYcLrTolASOdLdZ9zEJm-0zqm5jly-1Id5edpplaLX1Bm97badkEKgcrkFFzY4R__v2aRWAMj84raXDkg7dsn3NXpSvWJj5wDKT4acnukQRwXwiyv0xsnbDfvl28RO5zi84RLvOqg7svYTQ&__tn__=-UC%2CP-R']Tigray رفض أبي أحمد جهود وساطة المجتمع الدولي وبدلاً من ذلك يريد دميته ، الاتحاد الأفريقي، للتوسط...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.memilitary.com


Mesh fahem can you explain?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Mesh fahem can you explain?


its all in the link theres also this


----------



## Foinikas

Some members of a certain country here were saying "Greece is violating the Egyptian EEZ" 

Meanwhile...









Dendias marks 2-year anniversary of Greece-Egypt EEZ agreement - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Greek Foreign Affairs Minister Nikos Dendias marked the two-year anniversary since Greece signed an agreement with Egypt designating an Exclusive Economic Zone (EEZ), in social media on Saturday. “We are consolidating our national interests. With respect to International Law and the Law of the...




www.ptisidiastima.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I want to know what do you guys think about the UAE's pitful stance that stands with ethiopia on the security council
> Not to mention military aid to Ethiopia even fighter jets
> what is the UAE trying to get out of this? Having a leverage over Egypt if it evercompetes with it on a global scale and specifically Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الامارات تتبنى موقف اثيوبيا فى مشكلة سد النهضة وتأييد وجهة نظره فى التفاوض
> 
> 
> =AZXZEFRWrwVVcEm0Ojy-ASK5jKplY_wBYcLrTolASOdLdZ9zEJm-0zqm5jly-1Id5edpplaLX1Bm97badkEKgcrkFFzY4R__v2aRWAMj84raXDkg7dsn3NXpSvWJj5wDKT4acnukQRwXwiyv0xsnbDfvl28RO5zi84RLvOqg7svYTQ&__tn__=-UC%2CP-R']Tigray رفض أبي أحمد جهود وساطة المجتمع الدولي وبدلاً من ذلك يريد دميته ، الاتحاد الأفريقي، للتوسط...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.memilitary.com


Rabena yostor.



Hydration said:


> I want to know what do you guys think about the UAE's pitful stance that stands with ethiopia on the security council
> Not to mention military aid to Ethiopia even fighter jets
> what is the UAE trying to get out of this? Having a leverage over Egypt if it evercompetes with it on a global scale and specifically Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الامارات تتبنى موقف اثيوبيا فى مشكلة سد النهضة وتأييد وجهة نظره فى التفاوض
> 
> 
> =AZXZEFRWrwVVcEm0Ojy-ASK5jKplY_wBYcLrTolASOdLdZ9zEJm-0zqm5jly-1Id5edpplaLX1Bm97badkEKgcrkFFzY4R__v2aRWAMj84raXDkg7dsn3NXpSvWJj5wDKT4acnukQRwXwiyv0xsnbDfvl28RO5zi84RLvOqg7svYTQ&__tn__=-UC%2CP-R']Tigray رفض أبي أحمد جهود وساطة المجتمع الدولي وبدلاً من ذلك يريد دميته ، الاتحاد الأفريقي، للتوسط...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.memilitary.com


What is your opinion?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> What is your opinion?


Our intrests collide with the gulf and theres no such thing as brotherhood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Our intrests collide with the gulf and theres no such thing as brotherhood


Exactly


----------



## Philip the Arab

I think that Ethiopia having an somewhat unstable government may be worse than Ethiopia having no government.

The Tigrayans aren’t any better than the Ethiopian government at all imo for Egypt or for the region.

Imo that’s part of the reason why the Israelis didn’t support the Syrian rebels as much as they could have. Having Assad > having an unstable and unpredictable government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I think that Ethiopia having an unstable government may be worse than Ethiopia having no government.
> 
> The Tigrayans aren’t any better than the Ethiopian government at all imo for Egypt or for the region.
> 
> Imo that’s part of the reason why the Israelis didn’t support the Syrian rebels as much as they could have. Having no Assad > having an unstable and unpredictable government.


But big diff here, the GERD might destroy Egypt, so not standing with Egypt in Egypt is living an hard life so what will happen during a war etc...


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> But big diff here, the GERD might destroy Egypt, so not standing with Egypt in Egypt is living an hard life so what will happen during a war etc...


I was talking about the Tigrayan issue, I’m still researching the GERD more before I formulate a response.

Egypt supporting the Tigrayans is also unwise if that’s what you meant, there’s no way they would ever win when they are supported by Iran and Turkey alone.

Syrian rebel groups received tons of support but lost mainly because of Iranian and Russian support even after we see how incapable the Russians are.

The main issue is that you shouldn’t rely on anyone during wartime though. Treat your country like nobody is coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Egypt supporting the Tigrayans is also unwise if that’s what you meant, there’s no way they would ever win when they are supported by Iran and Turkey alone.


There is not official conformation that Egypt helped Tigrayans during their war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Philip the Arab said:


> I think that Ethiopia having an somewhat unstable government may be worse than Ethiopia having no government.
> 
> The Tigrayans aren’t any better than the Ethiopian government at all imo for Egypt or for the region.
> 
> Imo that’s part of the reason why the Israelis didn’t support the Syrian rebels as much as they could have. Having Assad > having an unstable and unpredictable government.


This would make sense if the UAE borders ethiopia or is even remotely close to
UAE to circulate a refugee crisis. UAE relies on Sudan and ethiopia for its agricultural needs same for SA. I dont get why the UAE isnt keen on signing this problem off to Egypt diplomatically as it will keep its farmland other than sparking unstability in Mid africa
I dont get UAE's support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

I was reading more about the GERD issue, and it seems the Saudis are supporting Egypt while the Emiratis are staying neutral.

The real question is even if support is declared for Egypt, will that actually do anything meaningful if not supported by other non diplomatic actions. Economic action is very different than token support unfortunately.

@Ghostkiller


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> ♦️ Reports from the (CIA) confirm that “the ambitious Egyptian nuclear project” does not only aim to obtain “the” electrical energy that the country needs only, as the Egyptian-Russian agreement contained secret clauses in the agreement concluded between the two sides, unknown, allowing Egyptian engineers to obtain All the technical information related to the construction, operation and maintenance of third-generation nuclear reactors, in addition to the Egyptians obtaining the (KNOW HOW) for nuclear technology as a whole.



I have a bit of a problem with the validity of this information. The terms "secret clauses" means they're secret, and knowing how efficient Egyptian intelligence is and of course, Russian intel, the two would NEVER include so-called "secret clauses" in the major contract or agreement. What they do include are essentially very detailed aspects of the following items.

_"The contracts stipulate that Rosatom will not only build the plant, but will also supply Russian nuclear fuel for its entire life cycle. They will also assist Egyptian partners in training personnel and plant maintenance for the first 10 years of its operation. Rosatom is also contracted to build a special storage facility and supply containers for storing used nuclear fuel."_

Russia and especially Egypt, knowing quite well the volatility of having even a civil nuclear program in the heart of the Middle East would NEVER add so-called "secret clauses" or stipulations or whatever that would implicate them in any future desires to secure a nuclear arms program. 

I think the intent of this piece is really to trigger the masses to start talking about it and making it a bigger issue than it really is as well as raise doubts and fear and tensions, possibly bringing the US into the fray with the Jews to start an anti-Egyptian campaign as many within the circles of political diplomacy, there are many unhappy fools about Egypt's rise in not only the ME, but in worldly standing. Economically and especially militarily. They've witnessed arguably the greatest military modernization in recent history and they never want to see such a thing. Their ultimate goal is to see a suppressed and oppressed Egypt that is weak and not doing well, of course. A strong Egypt is apparently a threat to certain western and "local" ambitions as we've seen when countries like Iraq, Libya and of course, Syria (Tunisia also in a different way) that pushed themselves out of the grips of that stranglehold. They don't like that and will look for anything to disrupt that momentum and status. Egypt needs to -- and will be -- VERY careful with the diplomacy of this whole nuclear energy program.

The other issue with the UAE is absolutely disconcerting! A7a ya3ni homa asdo7um eh? What the frig are they trying to prove, here? Is it really their ambition to end up mediating the dam and being the heroes whom found the way to solve the problem? If that's the case, so be it! I would think that would be perfectly fine with the Egyptian brass. But to provide all this assistance -- especially militarily -- and not be completely clear with Egypt as to the proper and good intentions the UAE has about this major and existential problem Egypt has with Ethiopia, then we have a HUGE problem with them! Regardless of all the assistance they provided to Egypt. You cannot backstab a brother like that, which makes me think that it is impossible that their intentions are to maliciously affect Egypt in any way. 

Even the silly theory of carving out a new canal along the israeli border from eilat to the med. was about as ridiculous as it could be and also turned out to be nothing but false, idiotically made-up rumors. Let's hope this is the same thing because this is an existential problem. Nothing could be graver to mess with.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I was reading more about the GERD issue, and it seems the Saudis are supporting Egypt while the Emiratis are staying neutral.
> 
> The real question is even if support is declared for Egypt, will that actually do anything meaningful if not supported by other non diplomatic actions. Economic action is very different than token support unfortunately.
> 
> @Ghostkiller


Azdak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Hydration said:


> This would make sense if the UAE borders ethiopia or is even remotely close to
> UAE to circulate a refugee crisis. UAE relies on Sudan and ethiopia for its agricultural needs same for SA. I dont get why the UAE isnt keen on signing this problem off to Egypt diplomatically as it will keep its farmland other than sparking unstability in Mid africa
> I dont get UAE's support


Im not sure I understand your statement wrong, but don’t fret if English isn’t your first language.

Basically, Ethiopia has a higher population than Egypt and has the potential of having a much bigger economy than what it currently has which is minuscule at 100 billion.

Russians, Chinese, and everyone else you can think of want to try to take advantage of that and make a lot of money so taking a side against Ethiopia may limit their ability to get invest in the country.

Unfortunately money is the most important thing in the world nowadays.



Ghostkiller said:


> Azdak?


About what?

Supporting Egypt in this dispute through the UN for example is useless if not backed up by meaningful economic action.

It’s why UN fails to do anything in many scenarios.

I’ll try to make a metaphor for you, imagine you are about to get into a fight with a group of guys. You then call your friend and say are you going to help me in a fight with them, and he says agrees but never shows up when the fight starts and you get your *** kicked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx1Fl09vqkQMGykrZd9PVmDYH_3rrpPRcJ



One of the Korean products that we wish to contract with the right of local manufacturing.
The Egyptian Navy is the largest in the region, and it is necessary to work on the manufacture of a local missile to meet the needs of the parts in service. The Korean missile is a great option, close to the capabilities of the Exocet and the Harpoon, and it flies at a low altitude. There is a copy of it against land targets, and it can also be launched from submarines..
The South Korean SSM-700K anti-ship missile is a surface-to-surface missile that can be launched from sea vessels or land and air platforms to eliminate enemy naval vessels.
Its weight is 718 kg and its warhead weight is 250 kg. It has a maximum range of 200 km. Its speed is Mach 0.95. It flies at a low altitude. The missile is guided by inertial INS and active radar seeker Ku-Band.
There is another version of the missile called the SSM-750K intended for attacking land targets. It has the same specifications as the anti-ship version of the range, warhead payload and speed, but differs in guidance systems. The land version is guided by inertial INS and GPS satellites.
It can be fired from the front torpedo hatches of submarines.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556354501711478786

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> To much for having both FA-50 and Tejas/Thunder, it is totally a headache for us hahaha. For me, we must indigenize air force equipments (missiles bombs ) etc.. Ik that in EDEX2023 we will see some smart munition. I really want AAM.


I mean both as an answer to your suggestion.."Either we got the Tariq bomb from EDGE factory so a built EDGE factory or either we got from cooperation Rheinmetall-Denel factory so ToT. "

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt is just the big boss of Egypt hahaha


Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx1Fl09vqkQMGykrZd9PVmDYH_3rrpPRcJ
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Korean products that we wish to contract with the right of local manufacturing.
> The Egyptian Navy is the largest in the region, and it is necessary to work on the manufacture of a local missile to meet the needs of the parts in service. The Korean missile is a great option, close to the capabilities of the Exocet and the Harpoon, and it flies at a low altitude. There is a copy of it against land targets, and it can also be launched from submarines..
> The South Korean SSM-700K anti-ship missile is a surface-to-surface missile that can be launched from sea vessels or land and air platforms to eliminate enemy naval vessels.
> Its weight is 718 kg and its warhead weight is 250 kg. It has a maximum range of 200 km. Its speed is Mach 0.95. It flies at a low altitude. The missile is guided by inertial INS and active radar seeker Ku-Band.
> There is another version of the missile called the SSM-750K intended for attacking land targets. It has the same specifications as the anti-ship version of the range, warhead payload and speed, but differs in guidance systems. The land version is guided by inertial INS and GPS satellites.
> It can be fired from the front torpedo hatches of submarines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556354501711478786





The SC said:


> I mean both as an answer to your suggestion.."Either we got the Tariq bomb from EDGE factory so a built EDGE factory or either we got from cooperation Rheinmetall-Denel factory so ToT. "


I misunderstood your statement hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> ♦️ Reports from the (CIA) confirm that “the ambitious Egyptian nuclear project” does not only aim to obtain “the” electrical energy that the country needs only, as the Egyptian-Russian agreement contained secret clauses in the agreement concluded between the two sides, unknown, allowing Egyptian engineers to obtain All the technical information related to the construction, operation and maintenance of third-generation nuclear reactors, in addition to the Egyptians obtaining the (KNOW HOW) for nuclear technology as a whole. Nuclear plants, each of which contains (4) nuclear reactors, which is a large number that exceeds Egypt’s need, especially after the huge gas discoveries in the “Eastern Mediterranean, of which Egypt has the largest share.” The Egyptian peaceful nuclear project, as announced, is a special project for the purposes of energy production Through peaceful nuclear technology, but it may turn into a “military nuclear project” in the future, especially if we take into account that (Iran) is likely to obtain a nuclear bomb in the near future, which will give seed to major countries in the region (such as Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE). you can Woe to their peaceful nuclear programs to military ones!! And if we add to this (the Israeli nuclear arsenal), which Israel constantly denies, all of this will lead to a nuclear arms race in the Middle East.
> 
> This guy has a history of not providing sources but has some sensible info
> can someone find that cia report because i couldnt
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community?lb=UgkxGXd0zs46qNQzMAs5CLJLVGJr8Ldgbaiv


There are mistakes in this report or tweet..a good example is Egypt is building one plant with 4 nuclear reactors.. it might add another similar plant.. but not before 2040/50..

He is right on one thing.. is that one main purpose of building the Dabaa nuclear plant.. is to get the know how and nuclear energy higher education,, and there is nothing wrong with that, Egypt like many others seek to benefit from nuclear technology related sciences in many fields....But jumping from that to seeking a “military nuclear project” is another level of hypocrisy and displaced fear.. because obviously most of the West wouldn't like to see any Arab country with that know how..That they have! HaHaHa!


Here is a report from the UNITED STATES SENATE ..dated 2008
https://www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/CPRT-110SPRT39674/html/CPRT-110SPRT39674.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556372223925043202
Israel accepted the truce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The decisive message.. this is Egypt's striking force

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The decisive message.. this is Egypt's striking force



That's awesome. EAF really needs to exponentially increase the number of its modern fighters. It's great that they were able to secure those additional 30 Rafales to make a total of 54, eventually. But remember when they made the claim that they really liked the aircraft and were hoping at some point (relatively sooner than later) to increase the number of the French jet to 75, possibly even 100? Well, I don't think they expected their own success with the original purchase to cause an explosion in the demand of that fighter jet all across the board, especially the UAE's 80 aircraft order. Damn that was ridiculous because now that has really jammed up production line availability.

All the countries that were black-listed as interested F-35 customers have all suddenly turned to the next, best available option in the Rafale, thanks to Egypt. Really. And it's an incredible alternative to anyone who could be so lucky as to be able to purchase it in any numbers. So in a way, we kinda kicked our own selves in our own heads lmao. 

Now the problem is how to increase the EAF's modern fighters count with this Rafale dilemma? 
- Grind right into the Eurofighter Typhoon regardless of MBDA approving the meteor? 24 EFTs are not really much when you think about it but adding them to the 54 Rafies and now you're looking at almost 80 Eurocanards, is much better but the EAF really needs at least 130, maybe even 150 of these great aircraft.

- Certainly increase the number of MiGs with at least another 60 MiG-35s and no more settling for the M/M2/X/XYZ whatever. With the very affordable price of these aircraft and their incredible performance, it's no wonder these jets haven't made a much bigger impact on the global market, but I think we know the main reason being the US' ability to put the Kiebach on anyone looking to buy Russian fighters. Either way, the EAF is gonna HAVE to find a way around this stupid US strongarming like India has. 

Anyone know how India was able to get exemptions on CAATSA from the US? They possibly might have agreed to purchase F/A-18 Super Hornets instead of Rafale Ms in return for the exemption on the purchase of the S-400. There goes the US sticking it to France again, but maybe this is the EAF's ticket to slide in and take advantage of that?

What about Algeria? Their entire military is practically Russian-made equipment with the exception of a few cargo planes and helicopters and such. It still deals with the US on a certain level how has it coped with the Russian sanctions?

- The Su-35s. These would be absolutely incredible should the EAF be able to field even just 50 of these beasts. But only under the deal that they aggressively pursue the Su-57 as soon as it becomes available for export. But when is the obvious US stranglehold on this order going to end? Or has it already and we're all kidding ourselves?

Not an easy dilemma to figure out.

BTW, do you remember that certain Russian pod you posted about as a possible piece of equipment that the EAF could acquire with the MIG-29M/M2s that supposedly fools incoming missiles by duplicating the jet fighter's radar signal return by doubling or tripling the MiG's silhouette to confuse the incoming missile and guide it away? If you remember, could you link it for me and the other fellas who might not have seen it? That thing was crazy and I just wanted to look into it a bit more. Only if it's not too much of a hassle for you, bro! 

EAF MIG-29 squadrons patches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That's awesome. EAF really needs to exponentially increase the number of its modern fighters. It's great that they were able to secure those additional 30 Rafales to make a total of 54, eventually. But remember when they made the claim that they really liked the aircraft and were hoping at some point (relatively sooner than later) to increase the number of the French jet to 75, possibly even 100? Well, I don't think they expected their own success with the original purchase to cause an explosion in the demand of that fighter jet all across the board, especially the UAE's 80 aircraft order. Damn that was ridiculous because now that has really jammed up production line availability.
> 
> All the countries that were black-listed as interested F-35 customers have all suddenly turned to the next, best available option in the Rafale, thanks to Egypt. Really. And it's an incredible alternative to anyone who could be so lucky as to be able to purchase it in any numbers. So in a way, we kinda kicked our own selves in our own heads lmao.
> 
> Now the problem is how to increase the EAF's modern fighters count with this Rafale dilemma?
> - Grind right into the Eurofighter Typhoon regardless of MBDA approving the meteor? 24 EFTs are not really much when you think about it but adding them to the 54 Rafies and now you're looking at almost 80 Eurocanards, is much better but the EAF really needs at least 130, maybe even 150 of these great aircraft.
> 
> - Certainly increase the number of MiGs with at least another 60 MiG-35s and no more settling for the M/M2/X/XYZ whatever. With the very affordable price of these aircraft and their incredible performance, it's no wonder these jets haven't made a much bigger impact on the global market, but I think we know the main reason being the US' ability to put the Kiebach on anyone looking to buy Russian fighters. Either way, the EAF is gonna HAVE to find a way around this stupid US strongarming like India has.
> 
> Anyone know how India was able to get exemptions on CAATSA from the US? They possibly might have agreed to purchase F/A-18 Super Hornets instead of Rafale Ms in return for the exemption on the purchase of the S-400. There goes the US sticking it to France again, but maybe this is the EAF's ticket to slide in and take advantage of that?
> 
> What about Algeria? Their entire military is practically Russian-made equipment with the exception of a few cargo planes and helicopters and such. It still deals with the US on a certain level how has it coped with the Russian sanctions?
> 
> - The Su-35s. These would be absolutely incredible should the EAF be able to field even just 50 of these beasts. But only under the deal that they aggressively pursue the Su-57 as soon as it becomes available for export. But when is the obvious US stranglehold on this order going to end? Or has it already and we're all kidding ourselves?
> 
> Not an easy dilemma to figure out.
> 
> BTW, do you remember that certain Russian pod you posted about as a possible piece of equipment that the EAF could acquire with the MIG-29M/M2s that supposedly fools incoming missiles by duplicating the jet fighter's radar signal return by doubling or tripling the MiG's silhouette to confuse the incoming missile and guide it away? If you remember, could you link it for me and the other fellas who might not have seen it? That thing was crazy and I just wanted to look into it a bit more. Only if it's not too much of a hassle for you, bro!
> 
> EAF MIG-29 squadrons patches.
> 
> View attachment 868805
> 
> 
> View attachment 868806


Bro.. I do remember everything..

Just remember one secret..the UAE, KSA and Egypt move in a coordinated way.. be it the Rafale or else.. hope you have felt it and saw it too.. sounds irrational but facts say it is very rational .. and real.. let others guess.. I know you know..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Why don't these ships have the CIWS? Will it be supplied in the future or has the Egyptian navy approved this configuration?

It seems very strange that ships of this tonnage do not have a point air defense system. Surely there must be a reason.


----------



## Gomig-21

dBSPL said:


> Why don't these ships have the CIWS? Will it be supplied in the future or has the Egyptian navy approved this configuration?
> 
> It seems very strange that ships of this tonnage do not have a point air defense system. Surely there must be a reason.



Most if not all of Egyptian naval ships employ the American Phalanx CIWS which is one of the two options that TKMS offers on the MEKO A200 and that's most likely what it'll end up getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

dBSPL said:


> Why don't these ships have the CIWS? Will it be supplied in the future or has the Egyptian navy approved this configuration?
> 
> It seems very strange that ships of this tonnage do not have a point air defense system. Surely there must be a reason.


----------



## Hydration

joker88 said:


> View attachment 868919


I heard there was going to be a Laser system equipped on the new CC-60
Do you have any news about that

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I heard there was going to be a Laser system equipped on the new CC-60
> Do you have any news about that


From where did you get this?


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 Today I saw a couple of C-130 like 4 or 5 of them.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556737552299827200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Inshallah with this project we can produce more missile independently. This project will be a cooperation between UAE and Egypt 
@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

dBSPL said:


> Why don't these ships have the CIWS? Will it be supplied in the future or has the Egyptian navy approved this configuration?



Sorry, I was wrong. I just looked it up HERE and the Egyptian MEKO A200s are supposedly going to be equipped with the 30mm DS30M Mark 2 Automated Small Caliber Gun and not the Phalanx.






One of these will drop right into that square box platform you see circled in the pic of the top view of that awesome frigate and a 2nd one will go somewhere else, not sure where exactly, probably aft of the ship, but we know from that source that these frigates will be equipped with a pair of Seahawks each.

_The DS30M Mark 2 system consists of a 30mm Mark 44 Bushmaster II[1] on a fully automated mount or via manual control[2] with an off-mount electro-optical director (EOD).[2] The gun and the EOD can be controlled from a remote operator console elsewhere on the ship. The weapon is a gyro-stabilized, electrically operated, self-contained, single cannon mount featuring a choice of weapon, control mode and sights. It has low magnetic, radar and Infrared signatures with good availability, reliability and maintainability (ARM).[1] In theory, the dual feed system of the Bushmaster series allows the operator to select different types of ammunition for use against a variety of targets._


Shell30×173mmCaliber30 millimeters (1.18 in) caliberMuzzle velocity1,080 meters per second (3,500 ft/s) (HEI-T ammunition)Effective firing range5,100 meters (16,700 ft)


1 × Oto Melara 127/64 LW 127 mm main gun (possibly with VULCANO ammunition)
*2 × MSI 30 mm guns (possibly SEAHAWK A2 model)*
16× MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles
32 × VLS for MBDA MICA-NG VL surface to air missiles
2 × MU90 torpedo launchers
4 × Rheinmetall MASS decoy launchers
2 × WASS/Finmeccanica MORPHEUS acoustic countermeasures launching systems (on each side of the VLS cells. _Navy Recognition_ originally though these were SAGEM NGDS decoy launchers, but a TKMS representative confirmed this actually is a WASS system






The MSI-DS SEAHAWK DS A2 gun system couples the world renowned MSI-DS SEAHAWK gun mounting to a state-of-the-art electro optical gunfire control system.

An off-mount Electro Optical Director maximizes accuracy whilst providing enhanced 360° situational awareness. The advanced gun fire control system features both video auto tracker and a continuous lead angle predictor.

Capable of engaging multiple types of surface and air threats the MSI-DS SEAHAWK DS A2 system is optimized for combating small boat swarm attacks with highly accurate and precise gunfire.

The high system accuracy and embedded evidential video recorder is also ideally suited for policing and coastguard vessels operating in crowded waterways.

MSI-DS SEAHAWK DS A2 is suitable for installation on all vessels from 30m in length.


















Source.

I'd like to get one of those for my 30ft bowrider lol! 



dBSPL said:


> It seems very strange that ships of this tonnage do not have a point air defense system. Surely there must be a reason.



That pretty much answers that question since the Seahawk isn't one of the two options that TKMS offers, one being the Phalanx and the other is the Swiss Sea Zenith which is used on your Turkish MEKO 200TNs. Hence the empty platform as they will most likely be installed at the Alexandria shipyard.

They made the same decision on the Mistrals, where they didn't chose the French CIWS offered on the carriers because they were originally built for Russia which was going to install its own system, probably the Pantsir M. The mistrals, which arrived in Egypt in 2015 IIRC still don't have their CIWS for some reason. They're operating a pair of HUMVEE-mounted Avenger systems as you probably know and haven't been in a hurry at all to equip those ships, most likely because they never really venture anywhere without at least an accompanying escort ship like the Ambassador MK and others.

The Ambassadors, Oliver Hazzard Perry & Knox Class ships all operate the Phalanx CWIS for obvious "American" reasons.

Ambassador MK with its very obvious and well-positioned Phalanx for escort & support of larger ships.











The French FREMM Tahya Misr as well as the 4 Gowind Corvettes operate a pair of Nexter 20 mm Narwhal remote weapon systems each.

The 6 Bergamini FREMMs will be equipped with a pair of SITEP MASS CS-424 acoustic guns each.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 Today I saw a couple of C-130 like 4 or 5 of them.



Wow, 4 or 5 of them they must've been up to something serious with a group like that.
Are they all the desert camo ones now or do they still operate the white-colored ones with the red stripes? They're probably going to retire a few of the older ones once the brand news ones start arriving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry, I was wrong. I just looked it up HERE and the Egyptian MEKO A200s are supposedly going to be equipped with the 30mm DS30M Mark 2 Automated Small Caliber Gun and not the Phalanx.
> 
> View attachment 868993
> 
> 
> One of these will drop right into that square box platform you see circled in the pic of the top view of that awesome frigate and a 2nd one will go somewhere else, not sure where exactly, probably aft of the ship, but we know from that source that these frigates will be equipped with a pair of Seahawks each.
> 
> _The DS30M Mark 2 system consists of a 30mm Mark 44 Bushmaster II[1] on a fully automated mount or via manual control[2] with an off-mount electro-optical director (EOD).[2] The gun and the EOD can be controlled from a remote operator console elsewhere on the ship. The weapon is a gyro-stabilized, electrically operated, self-contained, single cannon mount featuring a choice of weapon, control mode and sights. It has low magnetic, radar and Infrared signatures with good availability, reliability and maintainability (ARM).[1] In theory, the dual feed system of the Bushmaster series allows the operator to select different types of ammunition for use against a variety of targets._
> 
> 
> Shell30×173mmCaliber30 millimeters (1.18 in) caliberMuzzle velocity1,080 meters per second (3,500 ft/s) (HEI-T ammunition)Effective firing range5,100 meters (16,700 ft)
> 
> 
> 1 × Oto Melara 127/64 LW 127 mm main gun (possibly with VULCANO ammunition)
> *2 × MSI 30 mm guns (possibly SEAHAWK A2 model)*
> 16× MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles
> 32 × VLS for MBDA MICA-NG VL surface to air missiles
> 2 × MU90 torpedo launchers
> 4 × Rheinmetall MASS decoy launchers
> 2 × WASS/Finmeccanica MORPHEUS acoustic countermeasures launching systems (on each side of the VLS cells. _Navy Recognition_ originally though these were SAGEM NGDS decoy launchers, but a TKMS representative confirmed this actually is a WASS system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI-DS SEAHAWK DS A2 gun system couples the world renowned MSI-DS SEAHAWK gun mounting to a state-of-the-art electro optical gunfire control system.
> 
> An off-mount Electro Optical Director maximizes accuracy whilst providing enhanced 360° situational awareness. The advanced gun fire control system features both video auto tracker and a continuous lead angle predictor.
> 
> Capable of engaging multiple types of surface and air threats the MSI-DS SEAHAWK DS A2 system is optimized for combating small boat swarm attacks with highly accurate and precise gunfire.
> 
> The high system accuracy and embedded evidential video recorder is also ideally suited for policing and coastguard vessels operating in crowded waterways.
> 
> MSI-DS SEAHAWK DS A2 is suitable for installation on all vessels from 30m in length.
> 
> View attachment 868996
> View attachment 868997
> View attachment 868998
> View attachment 868999
> View attachment 869000
> 
> 
> Source.
> 
> I'd like to get one of those for my 30ft bowrider lol!
> 
> 
> 
> That pretty much answers that question since the Seahawk isn't one of the two options that TKMS offers, one being the Phalanx and the other is the Swiss Sea Zenith which is used on your Turkish MEKO 200TNs. Hence the empty platform as they will most likely be installed at the Alexandria shipyard.
> 
> They made the same decision on the Mistrals, where they didn't chose the French CIWS offered on the carriers because they were originally built for Russia which was going to install its own system, probably the Pantsir M. The mistrals, which arrived in Egypt in 2015 IIRC still don't have their CIWS for some reason. They're operating a pair of HUMVEE-mounted Avenger systems as you probably know and haven't been in a hurry at all to equip those ships, most likely because they never really venture anywhere without at least an accompanying escort ship like the Ambassador MK and others.
> 
> The Ambassadors, Oliver Hazzard Perry & Knox Class ships all operate the Phalanx CWIS for obvious "American" reasons.
> 
> Ambassador MK with its very obvious and well-positioned Phalanx for escort & support of larger ships.
> 
> View attachment 869005
> 
> 
> The French FREMM Tahya Misr as well as the 4 Gowind Corvettes operate a pair of Nexter 20 mm Narwhal remote weapon systems each.
> 
> The 6 Bergamini FREMMs will be equipped with a pair of SITEP MASS CS-424 acoustic guns each.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 4 or 5 of them they must've been up to something serious with a group like that.
> Are they all the desert camo ones now or do they still operate the white-colored ones with the red stripes? They're probably going to retire a few of the older ones once the brand news ones start arriving.


this magnificient camo hahaha











I saw a white C-130 very fast so logically it is this white C-130

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> From where did you get this?

Reactions: Love Love:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


>


Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I want fucking ST-100 variants rn hahahah. I want to see those magnificient CM, loitering munitions, ATGM etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> this magnificient camo hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a white C-130 very fast so logically it is this white C-130



I just learned something new the other day talking to a military fella on Twitter and he showed me this C-130U Skooky which has a very interesting feature for special missions when it's deployed is hot zones where the threat of enemy A2A IR missiles and SAMs could be a potential problem and they need these C-130s to either drop armored vehicles, or paratrooper or just carry and deliver cargo and keep their heat signature down as much as possible against the threat of IR missiles, they cover the back of the propeller engines with these specially designed "shrouds" to minimize the aircraft's heat signature. In this particular case it's the Skooky gunship with that big fat cannon on the side. This would be a great aircraft to use against Sinai and western border cretins. Something new I never knew before, thought it was pretty cool.






EAF does some similar things like this along the same lines like on their Mi-17s and I think the Sea Kings where they installed heat shrouds on the rotor engines as well as fabricated special anti-dust filtration covers to keep all the prevalent desert dust of Egypt from being sucked into the engines with all the propellers spinning and kicking it all up. You learn something new every day.



Hydration said:


>



Man that is so great! This will really propel the Egyptian Navy ship-building status to a whole new level and just like he said, that corvette should make an excellent export model for nearby and other African countries to be able to purchase it at what, $50 million!? Was that what he said would be the cost of one of those ships?! Holy macaroni that is cheap! What a great step this will be InshaAllah. 👍👍👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Man that is so great! This will really propel the Egyptian Navy ship-building status to a whole new level and just like he said, that corvette should make an excellent export model for nearby and other African countries to be able to purchase it at what, $50 million!? Was that what he said would be the cost of one of those ships?! Holy macaroni that is cheap! What a great step this will be InshaAllah. 👍👍👍


I really hope they consider the italian VLS that holds 4 missiles in one storage unit making the missile boat boast 32 missiles. That will be great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> I really hope they consider the italian VLS that holds 4 missiles in one storage unit making the missile boat boast 32 missiles. That will be great



Are you talking about something else beside the Sylver VLS? I thought that was the only Italian/French VLS out there that is really the most commonly used VLS for ASTER and I believe MICA NAVAL, no?


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Are you talking about something else beside the Sylver VLS? I thought that was the only Italian/French VLS out there that is really the most commonly used VLS for ASTER and I believe MICA NAVAL, no?


Look at the video's description it mentions something like that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft:Naval_Ranger_Brigade_(Egypt) 
a wikipedia article i wrote about egypts navy rangers

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gaafar

MOPP suits of the chemical warfare corps

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft:Naval_Ranger_Brigade_(Egypt)
> a wikipedia article i wrote about egypts navy rangers


Tohfa. Great article.



https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx-EspWZin5-t9hTlGIQNw9QQHaers7IIG








Egypt will establish two complexes for the manufacture of semiconductors

Mongi Badr, Minister Plenipotentiary of Trade at the Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs, said in televised statements that Egypt will establish two complexes for the manufacture of semi-transportation, the first in Sinai and the second in the Eastern Desert, to exploit Egypt's great wealth of white sand, which is estimated at 200 billion tons.

A few days ago, unconfirmed information appeared that Egypt had received offers from several foreign companies to cooperate with Egypt in establishing two complexes of this kind in Egypt.
According to the news, each complex will include three factories, and each factory will have 2/4 production lines

The intervention of semi-conductors in the military electronic industry, including before the civil
We hope that Egypt will implement these complexes, which will make Egypt an unprecedented, major qualitative leap.

Same thing about the video but written


----------



## Hydration

Gaafar said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft:Naval_Ranger_Brigade_(Egypt)
> a wikipedia article i wrote about egypts navy rangers






wheres this in the history section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> View attachment 869245
> wheres this in the history section


Our fucking secret intelligence is underrated. Imagine the unknown operations that we did but still classified. This operation might be a James Bond movie hahaha


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> Our fucking secret intelligence is underrated. Imagine the unknown operations that we did but still classified. This operation might be a James Bond movie hahaha


from reconnaissance missions in israeli-held sinai, to subversion within israel.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> from reconnaissance missions in israeli-held sinai, to subversion within israel.


Not only just that Rafaat El Hagan and I am sure other plenty of mission. Egyptian secret intilegence and Mossad is just Tom&Jerry game both trying to undermine the other.


----------



## Gaafar

Gaafar said:


> from reconnaissance missions in israeli-held sinai, to subversion within israel.


Many MID infiltrations followed a predictable pattern of crossing into Israel, collecting intel on Israel's modus operandi, and then exiting into the Jordanian-held West Bank. Later, Egypt’s military attaché in Beirut received Lebanese permission to infiltrate Israel from southern Lebanon as well. Key MID players in these missions were Lieutenant Colonel Mustafa Hafez in Gaza and Lieutenant Colonel Salah al-Din Mustafa, Egypt’s military attaché in Jordan. The Palestinian Arab Nationalist Movement helped them recruit Gazans for their newly-formed "Fedayin 141 Battalion'.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> from reconnaissance missions in israeli-held sinai, to subversion within israel.


Why you ghost a lot from this thread hahahaha.


----------



## Gaafar

Gaafar said:


> Many MID infiltrations followed a predictable pattern of crossing into Israel, collecting intel on Israel's modus operandi, and then exiting into the Jordanian-held West Bank. Later, Egypt’s military attaché in Beirut received Lebanese permission to infiltrate Israel from southern Lebanon as well. Key MID players in these missions were Lieutenant Colonel Mustafa Hafez in Gaza and Lieutenant Colonel Salah al-Din Mustafa, Egypt’s military attaché in Jordan. The Palestinian Arab Nationalist Movement helped them recruit Gazans for their newly-formed "Fedayin 141 Battalion'.


Forgot to mention this was during the crucial period of 1955-1956.



Ghostkiller said:


> Why you ghost a lot from this thread hahahaha.


laziness lol


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> laziness lol


hahahaha.


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC

*Huge Egyptian and Saudi gains from the deal of the new 72 Rafale fighters with France*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557061317525225475


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556865745983836162
@Hydration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gaafar said:


> MOPP suits of the chemical warfare corps


They need جمجوم وبمبم the Chemical Warfare Version :p


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Huge Egyptian and Saudi gains from the deal of the new 72 Rafale fighters with France*



Interesting, to say the least.

BTW, check these two clips out of some of the rarest footage you'll ever see of the EAF Mirage 2000 flight as well as that of the F-16 during either the inauguration of the two fighters or just right after that. The way the F-16 is chasing the Mirage is unbelievable and the way the Egyptian Mirage pilot is flying the 2K and pulling that super minimum radius turn is spectacular!

Not only does he perform a spectacularly short minimum radius turn in the Mirage 2000, he also does a negative G pushover! And a low-speed, high angle of attack flyby and when he lands, he faces right up with the EAF F-16 as if to challenge it lol! Then they go off in a dogfight chase simulation in the 2nd video as the F-16 sneaks in behind the Mirage. Some GREAT footage for all my bros.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169949607578746880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170036589948538881

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

The secrets of transferring German weapons technology to Egypt and the secret of the visit of the Rheinmetall Denel company delegation to Egypt and military production..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Oliver Hazard Perry : The upgrade​


----------



## Ghostkiller

@The SC @Gomig-21 does the EAF have anti-radiation missile for our fleet like F-16 Rafale Mirage 2k MIG-29?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC @Gomig-21 does the EAF have anti-radiation missile for our fleet like F-16 Rafale Mirage 2k MIG-29?


Martel (AS 37)
ARMAT
Kh-58
AGM-88 HARM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Egypt has started developing the Rafale fighter jet to the F-3R in 2021..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Russian assertion on the maneuvers between the Sukhoi-35 and the Rafale in Egypt, and the Sukhoi-35 capable of victory and a gain for Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Martel (AS 37)
> ARMAT
> Kh-58
> AGM-88 HARM


But sources and photos if you have pls


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> But sources and photos if you have pls


Just click on each one of them..

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_munitions_used_by_the_Egyptian_Air_Force


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Just click on each one of them..
> 
> https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_munitions_used_by_the_Egyptian_Air_Force


They are just copying Wiki so it isn't a "real" source. But it isn't anti radiation missile secret?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> They are just copying Wiki so it isn't a "real" source. But it isn't anti radiation missile secret?


They say the same as Wiki.. the only one not proven yet from sources is the Kh-58..


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> But sources and photos if you have pls



There's a few pictures of EAF F-16s armed with AGM-88 HARMs out there. I know I have them in my collection somewhere but they're not labeled unfortunately which makes them very difficult and super time consuming to find. Eventually I will find them and I'll post them. But they are out there. I believe one on the tarmac with the missile mounted and the other inside the huge press hanger with the entire display of weapons on the ground in front of the aircraft including a HARM. Maybe someone else has them they can post them.

In the meantime, speaking of F-16s, a couple of beauties here.

F-16D Block 40






F-16D Block 52 (looks like a flying tank with a Sinper-XR pod)






Awesome pic of what looks to be the front seater of an EAF F-16D block 52 pilot leading a pair of Indian Su-30MKI over the most iconic fighter photo op. Hard to tell if it's a 2-seater (D) block 52 since I think all 4 of the blk 52Ds in the EAF (I think one did crash if I'm not mistaken back in 2017 or so, not sure if it was a D or a C so might be down to 3 of these) have the orange swaths and this one doesn't. So could be a single seat C model. A lot of very cool details you can notice from the unique patches to the drinking tube and other things if you open the image in a new tab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> There's a few pictures of EAF F-16s armed with AGM-88 HARMs out there. I know I have them in my collection somewhere but they're not labeled unfortunately which makes them very difficult and super time consuming to find. Eventually I will find them and I'll post them. But they are out there. I believe one on the tarmac with the missile mounted and the other inside the huge press hanger with the entire display of weapons on the ground in front of the aircraft including a HARM. Maybe someone else has them they can post them.
> 
> In the meantime, speaking of F-16s, a couple of beauties here.
> 
> F-16D Block 40
> 
> View attachment 869627
> 
> 
> F-16D Block 52 (looks like a flying tank with a Sinper-XR pod)
> 
> View attachment 869628
> 
> 
> Awesome pic of what looks to be the front seater of an EAF F-16D block 52 pilot leading a pair of Indian Su-30MKI over the most iconic fighter photo op. Hard to tell if it's a 2-seater (D) block 52 since I think all 4 of the blk 52Ds in the EAF (I think one did crash if I'm not mistaken back in 2017 or so, not sure if it was a D or a C so might be down to 3 of these) have the orange swaths and this one doesn't. So could be a single seat C model. A lot of very cool details you can notice from the unique patches to the drinking tube and other things if you open the image in a new tab.
> 
> View attachment 869630








The configuration of the HARM anti radiation missiles looks like this.. but Egypt is just not showing it.. maybe not to scare Sousou too much.. even though they have the same.. but hate parity..HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The configuration looks like this.. but Egypt is just not showing it.. not to scare Sousou too much even though they have the same.. but hate parity..HaHaHa!


Check these rarities out! I think they're CBU-100 Cluster bombs, but I could be wrong. They're hard to tell because a bit out of focus but these guys have been known to drop these things especially on the Libyan border. What do you think? Anyone else chime in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gaafar

Al Tawahan missile, 21 Brazilian experts hired by the HOP (Hugo de Oliveira Piva) company owned by Brigadier Hugo de Oliveira Piva have been working in Iraq prior to the invasion of Kuwait is not a light weapon that evoked the Sparrow missile. Piva participated in one of the first working meetings between the managers of the priority projects from the Military Industry Ministry and the coordinators of the foreign teams. "There were many Germans, French, *Egyptians*, and Argentines," he said.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> Al Tawahan missile, 21 Brazilian experts hired by the HOP (Hugo de Oliveira Piva) company owned by Brigadier Hugo de Oliveira Piva have been working in Iraq prior to the invasion of Kuwait is not a light weapon that evoked the Sparrow missile. Piva participated in one of the first working meetings between the managers of the priority projects from the Military Industry Ministry and the coordinators of the foreign teams. "There were many Germans, French, *Egyptians*, and Argentines," he said.


Meaning because I don't understand what you said. You mean that Egypt was/is working on A2A missile?


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian Military Helicopters Bidding Competition is Ignited*


----------



## The SC

Export orders for Egyptian-made weapons and military equipment appeared during the Egyptian military exhibition EDEX 2021


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Export orders for Egyptian-made weapons and military equipment appeared during the Egyptian military exhibition EDEX 2021


Egypt must advertise them so those projects can more mature and becoming more performing


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> Meaning because I don't understand what you said. You mean that Egypt was/is working on A2A missile?


yeah, they were working on a missile that evoked the sparrow, it was a direct copy of the sparrow besides its dual guidance system. it was destined to be used on mig 29s


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> yeah, they were working on a missile that evoked the sparrow, it was a direct copy of the sparrow besides its dual guidance system. it was destined to be used on mig 29s


Any new about it? Did the project succeed?


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> Any new about it? Did the project succeed?


we do know that al tawahan was procured by yugoslavia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> we do know that al tawahan was procured by yugoslavia


With ToT and Egypt any infos. This is the first time that I heard something like that.


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> With ToT and Egypt any infos. This is the first time that I heard something like that.











Foreign Operations, Export Financing, and Related Programs Appropriations for 1992: Middle East Panel: How we got there






www.google.co.nz

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gaafar

should we create a discord server for egyptian defence

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> should we create a discord server for egyptian defence


Serious question : how old are you?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Any new about it? Did the project succeed?


That modified pic about the Sparrow air to air missile might mean something about this.. maybe?


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> That modified pic about the Sparrow air to air missile might mean something about this.. maybe?


Maybe


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557824906729033732


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Republican Guard review 2022​


----------



## Hydration

This plane's export to a foreign country in the middle east caused israel to threaten with cutting all military ties with south korea. Man we are one hell of terror spike for these people huh

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> This plane's export to a foreign country in the middle east caused israel to threaten with cutting all military ties with south korea. Man we are one hell of terror spike for these people huh



I hope the EAF isn't interested in this aircraft, at least not this model but maybe the next block or tranche when they decide to design it with a weapons bay. This one doesn't make any sense to me TBH.

He mentioned its radar and its EW capabilities, and I can't help but think that some people might not realize, or maybe just forget that the EAF has one of the best fighters out there that has one of the best EW suits in the Rafale. I remember something about Dassault saying they didn't want to invest into designing a dedicated EW aircraft because they were so confident in the Rafale's own EW capabilities and SPECTRA that they figured it was unnecessary. They were right, of course.

If the EAF can score a Typhoon deal, it will be sitting very pretty ISA and just needs to resolve the Su-35 dilemma. I am very worried about the latter.

This guy puts up some good, informative videos.

@ARCH٤R , here's another pic of one of the first EAF F-16 A block 15 still in excellent condition and being used along with all the other F-16s, including the rare 2-seater B models we saw recently. This might be one of the first models to arrive in Egypt, #9307.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Not sure who will take his place, anyone know yet?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558407624487485440


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Not sure who will take his place, anyone know yet?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558407624487485440







They talk about the ministers only..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> They talk about the ministers only..



Yes I saw that, quite the extensive shuffle and why I asked if anyone else heard who will be taking over the EAF reigns. Helmy seemed to be doing a great job since he took over as well as being a former F-4 Phantom pilot made him even more qualified for the ever so important job. His performance is what earned him the civil aviation appointment. I'm sure the next person will also be very well qualified and hopefully is a former pilot as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes I saw that, quite the extensive shuffle and why I asked if anyone else heard who will be taking over the EAF reigns. Helmy seemed to be doing a great job since he took over as well as being a former F-4 Phantom pilot made him even more qualified for the ever so important job. His performance is what earned him the civil aviation appointment. I'm sure the next person will also be very well qualified and hopefully is a former pilot as well.


I hope an old gen like him or ex F-16 pilots veteran because he will understand and prevent the situation of our F-16 fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope an old gen like him or ex F-16 pilots veteran because he will understand and prevent the situation of our F-16 fleet



Agreed. Even before Helmy, Younis Al Masry was excellent also although I am not familiar with if he was a pilot or something else in the military? But he also did a great job. Pretty sure Sisi will appoint the most qualified person.

BTW, @Hydration , you mentioned the AIM-260 before and the whole ordeal about our neighbors getting it etc. and you were 100% on the money, for sure that it will probably go down that way. So according to the USAF, they claimed they fire-tested the latest AIM-120D and scored the longest recorded successful air to air hit with that missile in history. They didn't say how long it was and kept all the details classified, only that they fired it from an F-15EX. I think it was most likely the AIM-260 but not sure why they would hide that, so I could be wrong about that. At any rate, what made me think about you was this recent article I just read and posted it on the F-22/F-35 thread about the US military currently integrating the AIM-260 into the F-22 lol. Imagine the sickest fighter jet out there is now even more lethal hahaha. Pretty much untouchable. But here is the post incase you're interested. Long read but fascinating stuff if you're into that kind of information.
​





F-22 / F-35 5th Generation jets | News & Discussions.


Inside the Fort Worth, TX F-35 factory



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Agreed. Even before Helmy, Younis Al Masry was excellent also although I am not familiar with if he was a pilot or something else in the military? But he also did a great job. Pretty sure Sisi will appoint the most qualified person.
> 
> BTW, @Hydration , you mentioned the AIM-260 before and the whole ordeal about our neighbors getting it etc. and you were 100% on the money, for sure that it will probably go down that way. So according to the USAF, they claimed they fire-tested the latest AIM-120D and scored the longest recorded successful air to air hit with that missile in history. They didn't say how long it was and kept all the details classified, only that they fired it from an F-15EX. I think it was most likely the AIM-260 but not sure why they would hide that, so I could be wrong about that. At any rate, what made me think about you was this recent article I just read and posted it on the F-22/F-35 thread about the US military currently integrating the AIM-260 into the F-22 lol. Imagine the sickest fighter jet out there is now even more lethal hahaha. Pretty much untouchable. But here is the post incase you're interested. Long read but fascinating stuff if you're into that kind of information.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-22 / F-35 5th Generation jets | News & Discussions.
> 
> 
> Inside the Fort Worth, TX F-35 factory
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


You think that Egypt can have the AIM-120 C series when our cousin gets the AIM-260?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> You think that Egypt can have the AIM-120 C series when our cousin gets the AIM-260?



Absolutely! There is unequivocally no reason whatsoever for the US to deny the EAF the AIM-120C5/7 just like Pakistan and many others have.

If their reasoning for not supplying it is the QME, then they simply don't have any respect for our honest and steadfast abiding by the peace treaty. Not once, nor ever since 1949 has Egypt showed any aggression towards the Jews. And we signed the peace treaty and took a lot of crap for it from all our neighbors for a very long time and were outcasted for that reason, yet we abided by it and never have been a threat whatsoever. So this QME crap is basically a complete lack of respect for our sincere effort in abiding by the peace treaty.

If their reason is mistrust that we would show the missile to either the Russians or the Chinese, then there is also the disrespect for the CISMOA treaty that we signed and apparently the US isn't honoring that or taking it seriously. No offense to Pakistan, but they would be more of a concern to the US for the possibility of showing the missile to the Chinese than we would to them or the Russians because they have a much closer relationship with China than we have with either of the two. So that's complete BS. 

Then you have all the other Arab and non-friendly countries to the Jews that have the missile which I mentioned before. Jordan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Oman, Morrocco, Pakistan and the list goes on. The fact that it's denied to Egypt is an insult beyond belief. I figured by now that the EAF would've made that clear to the US. Absolute shame on them and not only that, but this whole strong-arming with the Su-35s. That's a whole other disgrace on a whole other level. 
What's your opinion?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Absolutely! There is unequivocally no reason whatsoever for the US to deny the EAF the AIM-120C5/7 just like Pakistan and many others have.
> 
> If their reasoning for not supplying it is the QME, then they simply don't have any respect for our honest and steadfast abiding by the peace treaty. Not once, nor ever since 1949 has Egypt showed any aggression towards the Jews. And we signed the peace treaty and took a lot of crap for it from all our neighbors for a very long time and were outcasted for that reason, yet we abided by it and never have been a threat whatsoever. So this QME crap is basically a complete lack of respect for our sincere effort in abiding by the peace treaty.
> 
> If their reason is mistrust that we would show the missile to either the Russians or the Chinese, then there is also the disrespect for the CISMOA treaty that we signed and apparently the US isn't honoring that or taking it seriously. No offense to Pakistan, but they would be more of a concern to the US for the possibility of showing the missile to the Chinese than we would to them or the Russians because they have a much closer relationship with China than we have with either of the two. So that's complete BS.
> 
> Then you have all the other Arab and non-friendly countries to the Jews that have the missile which I mentioned before. Jordan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, Qatar, Oman, Morrocco, Pakistan and the list goes on. The fact that it's denied to Egypt is an insult beyond belief. I figured by now that the EAF would've made that clear to the US. Absolute shame on them and not only that, but this whole strong-arming with the Su-35s. That's a whole other disgrace on a whole other level.
> What's your opinion?


I hope it. Plus Russian BVRs for our MIG-29 and maybe our SU-35 (if the deal goes through) French with MICA and maybe Meteors with the Rafales and EFT and the US BVRs. According to the french Rafale pilot (I send a video in this thread), he said that MICA BVR missile is equally the AIM-120 series. So still we have BVR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I hope the EAF isn't interested in this aircraft, at least not this model but maybe the next block or tranche when they decide to design it with a weapons bay. This one doesn't make any sense to me TBH.
> 
> He mentioned its radar and its EW capabilities, and I can't help but think that some people might not realize, or maybe just forget that the EAF has one of the best fighters out there that has one of the best EW suits in the Rafale. I remember something about Dassault saying they didn't want to invest into designing a dedicated EW aircraft because they were so confident in the Rafale's own EW capabilities and SPECTRA that they figured it was unnecessary. They were right, of course.
> 
> If the EAF can score a Typhoon deal, it will be sitting very pretty ISA and just needs to resolve the Su-35 dilemma. I am very worried about the latter.
> 
> This guy puts up some good, informative videos.
> 
> @ARCH٤R , here's another pic of one of the first EAF F-16 A block 15 still in excellent condition and being used along with all the other F-16s, including the rare 2-seater B models we saw recently. This might be one of the first models to arrive in Egypt, #9307.
> 
> View attachment 870180


If Israel threatned to cut military relations its probably a deal to join the project as a partner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Agreed. Even before Helmy, Younis Al Masry was excellent also although I am not familiar with if he was a pilot or something else in the military? But he also did a great job. Pretty sure Sisi will appoint the most qualified person.
> 
> BTW, @Hydration , you mentioned the AIM-260 before and the whole ordeal about our neighbors getting it etc. and you were 100% on the money, for sure that it will probably go down that way. So according to the USAF, they claimed they fire-tested the latest AIM-120D and scored the longest recorded successful air to air hit with that missile in history. They didn't say how long it was and kept all the details classified, only that they fired it from an F-15EX. I think it was most likely the AIM-260 but not sure why they would hide that, so I could be wrong about that. At any rate, what made me think about you was this recent article I just read and posted it on the F-22/F-35 thread about the US military currently integrating the AIM-260 into the F-22 lol. Imagine the sickest fighter jet out there is now even more lethal hahaha. Pretty much untouchable. But here is the post incase you're interested. Long read but fascinating stuff if you're into that kind of information.
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-22 / F-35 5th Generation jets | News & Discussions.
> 
> 
> Inside the Fort Worth, TX F-35 factory
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


_They might as well get the missile before the US airforce itself. Remember these F22s who were sent to the scrapyard? Except tgem to be in Israel already_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope it. Plus Russian BVRs for our MIG-29 and maybe our SU-35 (if the deal goes through) French with MICA and maybe Meteors with the Rafales and EFT and the US BVRs.



Yep, I think that since the Rafale and MiG-29M/M2s have been inducted in the EAF (even before that, I think the AIM-7 Sparrow took a very unfair criticism and is actually an excellent BVR missile that even the US Navy still uses) its BVR capabilities haven't been brought much into question anymore, or at least not nearly as much as they used to. The way people would call the F-16s "completely useless" (even the Russians said stupid crap like this because they had an obvious agenda) was completely and utterly ridiculous and total nonsense. Along with the EAF's AWACs platforms, EW platforms, sophisticated and advanced ground radars such as the Protivnik-GE & Resonance-SE (as well as several other ones we've seen in the EAF lately including domestic designed & built ones) make the EAF's F-16s quite very powerful in air to air and air to ground combat regimes. Many people don't realize that because they're simpleton thinking is narrowly focused on only the type of missile available and that's it! lol. So much more goes into making a successful BVR kill and the longer the range, the much more difficult it is to score a successful kill. 

The available weapons and high level of EW capabilities AND good AWACs support along with well synchronized & advanced ground radar control will dictate the types of tactics to employ, which alter the enemy's -- and average layman's -- approach of simply targeting, tracking and firing a missile at BVR distances and be done with it. Doesn't work nearly as easy as that and there are so many ways to shorten the distance and bring the fight closer, which then, make the odds perfectly equal and then it only depends on the pilot's training & skill as well as combined air squadron tactics. Since then, MICAs, AIM-9s & R-73/74s short range missiles are all pretty much equal as well as guns & canons. If you notice in many of the pics of different air forces aircraft flying missions like F-16s, F-15s, Typhoons and Rafales, you actually see A LOT more of them equipped with short range AIM-9s, MICAs, IRISTs etc. rather than AIM-120s or meteors. I wonder why?

Look at the advantage of semi active radar homing missiles compared to active radar homing missiles like the AIM-7 Sparrow.

_The basic concept of semi-active radar homing (SARH) is that since almost all detection and tracking systems consist of a radar system, duplicating this hardware on the missile itself is redundant. *The weight of a transmitter reduces the range of any flying object, so passive systems have greater reach. In addition, the resolution of a radar is strongly related to the physical size of the antenna, *and in the small nose cone of a missile there isn't enough room to provide the sort of accuracy needed for guidance. Instead, the larger radar dish on the ground or launch aircraft will provide the needed signal and tracking logic, and the missile simply has to listen to the signal reflected from the target and point itself in the right direction. *Additionally, the missile will listen rearward to the launch platform's transmitted signal as a reference, enabling it to avoid some kinds of radar jamming distractions offered by the target.*_

Source.

So, with the EAF's excellent radar technology and setups they have built and put into effect under the new RICS2 command & control, and of course their 8 E-2C Hawkeyes have made the EAF's F-16 excellent and very effective fighters for air-to-air engagements at very respectable BVR distances. Little do many people realize that.

Also the MICA EM & IR which are both in the EAF have a listed maximum range of 60km and we all know that most of those listed ranges on the Internet are not really accurate and that the range is actually higher, more likely closer to 80km which brings up another point that reflects to my original point of how difficult it is to score a kill at those crazy long distances and the chances of closing that distance is much greater than being able to score the kill. There hasn't been a single, recorded air to air missile hit (between peer adversaries) of anywhere more than something like 30 or 40 km, if that. The AIM-54 Pheonix hit on the Libyan MiG-23 that was supposedly from some unknown crazy distance (I think they claim it) was at 80km? Although there really isn't even any source, not even a US one to confirm this since almost all the available information on the AIM-54 Pheonix recorded hits is that all 62 missiles fired in combat were from Iranian F-14 Tomcats in the Iraq/Iran war and not a single one of those was at any great distance from what has been published.

The Russians claim they had fired (and I think they do claim a kill but not 100% sure about that) the newer R-77-1 (RVVSD) from an Su-35S just recently in Ukraine and scored a kill against a Ukrainian MiG-29 from 60km. They showed the HUD screen and the missile being fired at a target being tracked by the aircraft's IRBIS-E radar from 60km. Even if it's true, 60km would be the longest recorded kill to date and people think the EAF's F-16s are useless because they don't have AIM-120s and only AIM-7s? lmaooooo. Again, this makes the notion of 100+ km distances as automatic wins nothing but wishful thinking and doesn't take anything away from the EAF's F-16 capabilities. Quite the opposite, they actually support the fact that the EAF's F-16s are very lethal in BVR combat in their current configuration.

So, the notion that having a 100+ kilometer missile means you are automatically the winner is far from accurate, and there isn't a single shred of evidence to prove that and more to support against it, actually. The longer the distance, the more difficult it is. Would it be better to have AIM-120s and Meteors? Of course. But it doesn't reduce the EAF's current capabilities one bit. 



Ghostkiller said:


> According to the french Rafale pilot (I send a video in this thread), he said that MICA BVR missile is equally the AIM-120 series. So still we have BVR.



He did? Really? That's a very bold statement, wow! I missed that and not sure why because I've watched every single video all you fellas posted. Which video was it, the Millenium 7 fella or a different one? I'll have to go back and see that and how he made that claim! The only way that is possible is comparing it to one of the older AIM-120s like the B or so because of the difference in the ranges. Maybe that's what he meant. But it certainly has incredible technology to control its speed, energy/fuel consumption, proximity fuse and vectoring/turning etc. Those are also the excellent traits that make the Meteor also a superb and the best A2A missile out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> _They might as well get the missile before the US airforce itself. Remember these F22s who were sent to the scrapyard? Except tgem to be in Israel already_



Wut? F-22's went to the scrap yard? Never heard of that. When was this?

Are you sure it was F-22s? There's nothing that says any of them were sent to the junkyard.


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Wut? F-22's went to the scrap yard? Never heard of that. When was this?
> 
> Are you sure it was F-22s? There's nothing that says any of them were sent to the junkyard.











Air Force wants to send Tyndall’s F-22 jets to the boneyard


The jets and their crews have been in limbo since Hurricane Michael hit the base in 2018.




www.airforcetimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> He did? Really? That's a very bold statement, wow! I missed that and not sure why because I've watched every single video all you fellas posted. Which video was it, the Millenium 7 fella or a different one? I'll have to go back and see that and how he made that claim! The only way that is possible is comparing it to one of the older AIM-120s like the B or so because of the difference in the ranges. Maybe that's what he meant. But it certainly has incredible technology to control its speed, energy/fuel consumption, proximity fuse and vectoring/turning etc. Those are also the excellent traits that make the Meteor also a superb and the best A2A missile out there.


I sent it but I can't find the video. He said Mica is equivalent to the AIM-120.

It is his youtube channel :


https://www.youtube.com/c/ATECHUETTOPGUN2SPEAKER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Air Force wants to send Tyndall’s F-22 jets to the boneyard
> 
> 
> The jets and their crews have been in limbo since Hurricane Michael hit the base in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.airforcetimes.com



Ah yes, they did retire the first and older block As that had been involved in several accidents and mishaps etc. and were deemed too old and expensive to upgrade, unlike the remaining 50+. But retiring at the boneyard is different from scrapping them, as in dismantling etc. The most they would do before boneyarding them is remove the radars, guns and other sensitive systems and then shrink-wrapping them and putting them out in the Arizona desert where there is practically 0 humidity. They're probably still very valuable as far as spare parts for the rest of the flying fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I sent it but I can't find the video. He said Mica is equivalent to the AIM-120.
> 
> It is his youtube channel :
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/ATECHUETTOPGUN2SPEAKER



Oh yeah I know this guy, I've seen one or two of his videos but I forgot a lot of my French I used to speak fluently when I was a kid, so it makes it hard to understand what he's saying. I think he was Malaysian origin or something? Your French is fluent? I can still understand some of it, but it's strenuous to follow lol. I'll try to skim through the first few videos or search by titles and see if I can find which one it is. Really would like to hear what he has to say about such a bold claim. Coming from someone like him says a lot, for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558597090737065984


----------



## Ghostkiller

I hope it will succeed because it has a big potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558597090737065984



My buddy, Olie, supports the Palestinian cause 100%. He was just a little irritated this day because he had just woken up and was a little aggravated loool, put one ear back and was giving me the half stink-eye lmaooo. But he loves it when I wrap him with his Palestinian scarf.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope it will succeed because it has a big potential.



This is one of the big reasons I've been screaming about them making sure they fulfil the Su-35SE contract so that it opens the door for the future 5th generations fighters. Egypt MUST defeat CAATSA in any way it can and get back into the fold with Russian weapons and especially the contract of the Su-35s as the rumors of Iran getting them in exchange for a hundred drones and all that crap is really gaining momentum.

If that happens, that means the US has basically shot itself in the foot while at the same time, denying Egypt those jets just because of the Jews! Absolutely stupid beyond belief and that is what the EAF needs to tell the US that if they don't stop with the CAATSA crap, those jets will end up in Iran and what would they rather see, Iran have them (and supposedly the S-400 is also part of that rumored deal) or isn't it better for Egypt to have those fighters? It's a no brainer and shame on the US for really screwing everything up. Imagine that? The EAF MUST put pressure on the US and start receiving those Sukhois immediately if not, sooner. 

That X-69 or Ka-59 cruise missile has just been qualified to be part of the Su-57's weapons package. Imagine that aircraft being able to stack that massive cruise missile inside the aircraft!? The F-22 couldn't dream of having nearly the room for something like that and certainly not the F-35. How important is it for the EAF to stick with the Russian weapons systems?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> This is one of the big reasons I've been screaming about them making sure they fulfil the Su-35SE contract so that it opens the door for the future 5th generations fighters. Egypt MUST defeat CAATSA in any way it can and get back into the fold with Russian weapons and especially the contract of the Su-35s as the rumors of Iran getting them in exchange for a hundred drones and all that crap is really gaining momentum.
> 
> If that happens, that means the US has basically shot itself in the foot while at the same time, denying Egypt those jets just because of the Jews! Absolutely stupid beyond belief and that is what the EAF needs to tell the US that if they don't stop with the CAATSA crap, those jets will end up in Iran and what would they rather see, Iran have them (and supposedly the S-400 is also part of that rumored deal) or isn't it better for Egypt to have those fighters? It's a no brainer and shame on the US for really screwing everything up. Imagine that? The EAF MUST put pressure on the US and start receiving those Sukhois immediately if not, sooner.
> 
> That X-69 or Ka-59 cruise missile has just been qualified to be part of the Su-57's weapons package. Imagine that aircraft being able to stack that massive cruise missile inside the aircraft!? The F-22 couldn't dream of having nearly the room for something like that and certainly not the F-35. How important is it for the EAF to stick with the Russian weapons systems?
> 
> View attachment 870675


The problem is that the payload of the SU-75 is small so it will one strike then return. But the price is so sus because how a 5th gen cost about 20 to 35 millions. For me, at least 60 to 100 millions.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I sent it but I can't find the video. He said Mica is equivalent to the AIM-120.
> 
> It is his youtube channel :
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/ATECHUETTOPGUN2SPEAKER



Damn I can't look for it that dude has waaaaay too many videos to go through. If you posted it on this thread, I'll just backtrack and see if I can find it. Very interested in what he said about that.

Speaking of this ex-rafale pilot, there was an amazing story that he did one of his videos on I remember watching it a while ago and it was about a huge mystery of a partial ejection on a ride-along flight!

So, just like many air forces, the US, Canada, the UK etc., France also does that where they either award one of the crewmen/women for their excellent service by taking them in the backseat of a fighter on a short flight as a reward. Sometimes they'll do it for people in their town or volunteers at the airbase etc.

Well, L'Armee de L'air did the same thing with one of their rafales and the winner of this ride was an older gentleman from a local town and I forget why he was awarded the ride, doesn't matter anyway. So they do the whole quick training thing which takes a few days I think and they check his heart and medical conditions and teach him basic survival skills in case they have to bail out etc. Tell him NOT to touch the stick or throttle or ejection handles or certain buttons and all that happy stuff and they get ready to go flying.

They strap him in, one more review of all the no-no touching checklist and off they go down the tarmac. Local older gentleman is in the backseat of the rafale and the pilot tells him they're going to take off and does explain to him what he will be doing as far as maneuvers etc.

They race down the runway, pilot pulls back the stick, rafale takes off and the pilot puts the aircraft pretty much in a vertical stoop for a short period and then abruptly levels off.

As soon as the pilot levels off from the vertical take-off, the canopy goes KAPOWWW and blows off and older gent goes flying out in his seat!!!!! Pilot is freaking out has no idea wtf just happened lmaoooo and banks sharply, calls mayday mayday and they land him immediately.

They find out later that what happened was once the pilot came out of the vertical flight and abruptly leveled off, that created a negative G force enough to pull the older fella up a bit out of his seat. That sensation automatically triggered his own reaction to grab the closest thing available since he felt like he was going to pop out of his seat not having been told what to expect from that negative G. So what does he grab immediately and as fast and as hard as possible? Yep, the ejection handles in-between his legs! looool and out the aircraft he went.

Poor guy had no idea what hit him or what happened until he was on the ground and emergency crews attended to him and they went back and talked to the pilot and the guy and when they asked him why he grabbed the ejection handles when they specifically told him not to. He said he felt like he was going to pop out of his seat and was afraid his head would crash into the glass canopy and was just reaching for anything to hold him into his seat.

So even though the seatbelts are very tight and barely allow any motion, there's still enough slack to move a little tiny bit but the sensation of being lifted is still going to be there despite the harness and all that and he was simply automatically reacting to something he certainly wasn't used to AND that they hadn't warned him about! Crazy story. 

64-YO Civilian Gifted Flight In Rafale Fighter Jet, Accidentally Ejects Himself Midair​






Thank God for him it seems like all the steps of dislodging from the seat and the parachute opening up was/is all automatic and it worked well. Otherwise, I'm not sure he would've had the wherewithal to do any of those additional steps considering the traumatic situation that must've been and all those things happening so fast. I hope his back is also ok. From what I hear of ejections, that rapid push on the spine creates quite the compression.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh yeah I know this guy, I've seen one or two of his videos but I forgot a lot of my French I used to speak fluently when I was a kid, so it makes it hard to understand what he's saying. I think he was Malaysian origin or something? Your French is fluent? I can still understand some of it, but it's strenuous to follow lol. I'll try to skim through the first few videos or search by titles and see if I can find which one it is. Really would like to hear what he has to say about such a bold claim. Coming from someone like him says a lot, for sure.


The air to air Mica NG will reach a range of 100 km+.. maybe the talk was about it..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The air to air Mica NG will reach a range of 100 km+.. maybe the talk was about it..


Will Egypt get or someone that we know very well will lobby?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Will Egypt get or someone that we know very well will lobby?


Egypt will be the first to get the MICA NG naval version.. already a signed deal.. What logically follows is the the air to air version!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that the payload of the SU-75 is small so it will one strike then return. But the price is so sus because how a 5th gen cost about 20 to 35 millions. For me, at least 60 to 100 millions.



Absolutely that price tag is ridiculous. Unless it's made out of cardboard or something, no way it's that low.



The SC said:


> The air to air Mica NG will reach a range of 100 km+.. maybe the talk was about it..



That must've been it! Good pickup by you, sir, as usual. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558853073769988100

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558853073769988100


So according to this forum, Egypt will not continue the deal?


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558822364623814656


Ghostkiller said:


> So according to this forum, Egypt will not continue the deal?



I don't know, bro. I'm so depressed about this whole ordeal it's not even funny. Gaddam US really screwed everything up and worst, if these end up in Iran (which thankfully that tweet at least denies Iran or Russia claiming that) it will really make things worse because the US will have caused that! That's why the EAF needs to tell the US to stfu and mind it's business and get on with this deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558822364623814656
> 
> 
> I don't know, bro. I'm so depressed about this whole ordeal it's not even funny. Gaddam US really screwed everything up and worst, if these end up in Iran (which thankfully that tweet at least denies Iran or Russia claiming that) it will really make things worse because the US will have caused that! That's why the EAF needs to tell the US to stfu and mind it's business and get on with this deal.


I am sure the EAF will not surrender the deal without another big deal in return. So let's hope for the best.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I hope we will get ToT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Gomig-21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558853073769988100


Hi gomig 21 where was this picture been taken is it in Russia im curious about drones on the left side of the parked planes any info will be appreciated 
thank you


----------



## Gomig-21

Readerdefence said:


> Hi gomig 21 where was this picture been taken is it in Russia im curious about drones on the left side of the parked planes any info will be appreciated
> thank you



Hello,

I believe these are stationed at the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Airport or Airbase. Most of the Sukhois and flight test and export aircraft etc. are based out of there and I do remember when the first EAF Su-35s were pictured, they were flying to this airport for testing and then were supposed to fly to Egypt for delivery. So I'm pretty sure that is where this is. It's also the name of the Russian city.
Komsomolsk-on-Amur Airport Wiki.​I don't have any info on the drones, though. Are you referring to these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Readerdefence said:


> Hi gomig 21 where was this picture been taken is it in Russia im curious about drones on the left side of the parked planes any info will be appreciated
> thank you


Russian Miasishchev's M-55

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Gomig-21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I believe these are stationed at the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Airport or Airbase. Most of the Sukhois and flight test and export aircraft etc. are based out of there and I do remember when the first EAF Su-35s were pictured, they were flying to this airport for testing and then were supposed to fly to Egypt for delivery. So I'm pretty sure that is where this is. It's also the name of the Russian city.
> Komsomolsk-on-Amur Airport Wiki.​I don't have any info on the drones, though. Are you referring to these?
> 
> View attachment 870723


Hi friend thanks for your reply and sharing info with me I believe I got the answer from one of our another member The SC 
thank you



The SC said:


> Russian Miasishchev's M-55
> 
> View attachment 870726


Hi thanks for your info with a picture too 
thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

@Gomig-21 Check this old footage of an Egyptian F-4E flying low above the desert floor with enough bombs to completely destroy 2 SAM sites. 




It’s very sad to learn that Mohamed Abbas Helmy is no longer the commander of the EAF. He was a Phantom pilot, probably flew with some of the best pilots like Reda Sakr, know exactly how weapons and aircraft performance make the difference, with a good knowledge of how the Vietnam veteran F-4E was a maintenance novel...
It’s worth noting that Egyptian F-4s were deployed as Air Superiority Fighter well into the 90s for their 4x Sparrow, 4x AIM-9P loadout. They is also a possibility that they deployed Egyptian made dibber bombs.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> @Gomig-21 Check this old footage of an Egyptian F-4E flying low above the desert floor with enough bombs to completely destroy 2 SAM sites.



Wow, never seen that one before. Is that a belly fuel tank or is that some huge ordinance of some kind?! Hard to tell but it got my attention when you mentioned enough bombs to completely destroy 2 SAM sites wow. Love it.

Check this out, I just saw this; this is how enemy aircraft were detected before the invention of radars. When I see things like this, it makes me so grateful to be living in this day and age. 








ARCH٤R said:


> It’s very sad to learn that Mohamed Abbas Helmy is no longer the commander of the EAF.



Anyone know what the new commander's background is?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Anyone know what the new commander's background is?








Major General Mahmoud Fouad Abdel Gawad background:

Fouad, born in March 1966, graduated from the Air College in 1987, where he rose to all the positions within the Air Force, reaching the position of Chief of Staff of the Air Force.

The new Air Force Commander received a Bachelor of Aviation and Military Sciences, Air Squadron Commanders Division, and a Senior War College Fellowship from Nasser Military Academy.

He was also awarded several medals, including the Silver Jubilee of the October War, the Golden Jubilee of the July Revolution, as well as the January 25 and June 30 medals..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I believe these are stationed at the Komsomolsk-on-Amur Airport or Airbase. Most of the Sukhois and flight test and export aircraft etc. are based out of there and I do remember when the first EAF Su-35s were pictured, they were flying to this airport for testing and then were supposed to fly to Egypt for delivery. So I'm pretty sure that is where this is. It's also the name of the Russian city.
> Komsomolsk-on-Amur Airport Wiki.​I don't have any info on the drones, though. Are you referring to these?
> 
> View attachment 870723


The Korsar was designed as a 200kg combat UAV with a six and a half meter wingspan, and its airframe makes extensive use of composite materials to reduce its weight and increase its durability. The platform will be able to operate in a strike role, deploying both guided and unguided munitions, as well as highly altitude reconnaissance similar to the U.S. RQ-170. It will make use of existing air to ground munitions deployed by Russia's existing strike platforms, which have been modified to be deployed by the Korsar. The drone is also designed to perform an electronic warfare role, and will have a combat radius of 200km - a relatively short range. While it appears to be somewhat lacking in its combat capabilities compared to costly long range heavy platforms such as the U.S. Reaper and Chinese Sharp Sword, as a low cost and short range light combat drone it may well prove highly effective.












https://militarywatchmagazine.com/a...v-what-to-expect-from-the-korsar-attack-drone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 870826
> 
> 
> Major General Mahmoud Fouad Abdel Gawad background:
> 
> Fouad, born in March 1966, graduated from the Air College in 1987, where he rose to all the positions within the Air Force, reaching the position of Chief of Staff of the Air Force.
> 
> The new Air Force Commander received a Bachelor of Aviation and Military Sciences, Air Squadron Commanders Division, and a Senior War College Fellowship from Nasser Military Academy.
> 
> He was also awarded several medals, including the Silver Jubilee of the October War, the Golden Jubilee of the July Revolution, as well as the January 25 and June 30 medals..


Any ideas which aircrafts he flew? F-16 F-4 Mirage 2K etc...?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558909952021889026

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558922505594851333
@Hydration



https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxZlV5Araf-JlUQmsa8bgCCQMRIxfd4Qm5







Featured image of an Egyptian Rafale fighter during the launch of an air-to-air missile Mica EM

The missile with its radar-guided version (Mica EM) has a maximum range of 80 km, with a killing area of 60 km, and with its thermal version IR, the maximum range is 60 km, which is the same as its killing area, which is twice the killing area of the Al-Aram and ranging from 30, 40 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Love that EAF Rafale firing a MICA EM there, @Ghostkiller .

Too bad our Arab brethren are trying to claim that Egypt is using Israeli-made helmets for our Mi-24 pilots when they could've just researched a tiny little bit just by looking at the helmet. It's a British-made Alpha 900 Search and Rescue [SAR] Helmet and it says "ALPHA" right on top of the visor hinge lol. Shame, but it is what it is. A whole other subject as to the Mi-24 pilots using an SAR helmet is very interesting and actually makes a lot of sense for that particular helo.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559123086636613634

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Love that EAF Rafale firing a MICA EM there, @Ghostkiller .
> 
> Too bad our Arab brethren are trying to claim that Egypt is using Israeli-made helmets for our Mi-24 pilots when they could've just researched a tiny little bit just by looking at the helmet. It's a British-made Alpha 900 Search and Rescue [SAR] Helmet and it says "ALPHA" right on top of the visor hinge lol. Shame, but it is what it is. A whole other subject as to the Mi-24 pilots using an SAR helmet is very interesting and actually makes a lot of sense for that particular helo.
> 
> View attachment 870954
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559123086636613634


I think theyre jealous lol

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Love that EAF Rafale firing a MICA EM there, @Ghostkiller .
> 
> Too bad our Arab brethren are trying to claim that Egypt is using Israeli-made helmets for our Mi-24 pilots when they could've just researched a tiny little bit just by looking at the helmet. It's a British-made Alpha 900 Search and Rescue [SAR] Helmet and it says "ALPHA" right on top of the visor hinge lol. Shame, but it is what it is. A whole other subject as to the Mi-24 pilots using an SAR helmet is very interesting and actually makes a lot of sense for that particular helo.
> 
> View attachment 870954
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559123086636613634


They are stupid if we gonna use an israeli helmet then we would have used the Elbit system rather the Thales or Dassault.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558988398249103362Now this is cool i posted week ago an account on twitter said 20 ISIS members were killed we all thought its lies but apparently that account has some sort of link to the people who fight in these operations. I think we should take her words for such stuff these operations have been going for a while and surrounding the remaining twerps

The twerps have resorted to stealing cows. IT shows that their effectivness is crumbling and they dont get much aid anymore also that account also pointed out that 2 million dollars was captured in Giza supposdly going to sinai maybe shes right on this as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> They are stupid if we gonna use an israeli helmet then we would have used the Elbit system rather the Thales or Dassault.



Yep and the Italians make one also I forget the name. The funny thing is someone called them out on it which was good because he made a point that all the Gulf countries and even Pakistan use Israeli helmets so even if it was true -- which it obviously isn't -- then what's up with the hypocrisy? 

He's right but I didn't think Pakistan would use Israeli helmets, do they? @Zarvan or @Readerdefence can either of you fellas verify or nullify that claim?

Hey, even the Gas & Sand state actually ordered the Israeli Trojan helmets with their Rafales looool, and the nerve! Mesh momken 3an abu om el khalefu.....anyway. Don't get me going about the Gas & Sand state because all I think of when they're name is brought up is how the frig they have the meteor and the EAF doesn't yet. Pisses me off beyond belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559187298553667586@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration you understand?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Any ideas which aircrafts he flew? F-16 F-4 Mirage 2K etc...?


Maybe..all of them..



Gomig-21 said:


> Yep and the Italians make one also I forget the name. The funny thing is someone called them out on it which was good because he made a point that all the Gulf countries and even Pakistan use Israeli helmets so even if it was true -- which it obviously isn't -- then what's up with the hypocrisy?
> 
> He's right but I didn't think Pakistan would use Israeli helmets, do they? @Zarvan or @Readerdefence can either of you fellas verify or nullify that claim?
> 
> Hey, even the Gas & Sand state actually ordered the Israeli Trojan helmets with their Rafales looool, and the nerve! Mesh momken 3an abu om el khalefu.....anyway. Don't get me going about the Gas & Sand state because all I think of when they're name is brought up is how the frig they have the meteor and the EAF doesn't yet. Pisses me off beyond belief.



It is a British helmet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> It is a British helmet..



Yep, post #11,580 below & highlighted section.



Gomig-21 said:


> Love that EAF Rafale firing a MICA EM there, @Ghostkiller .
> 
> Too bad our Arab brethren are trying to claim that Egypt is using Israeli-made helmets for our Mi-24 pilots when they could've just researched a tiny little bit just by looking at the helmet.* It's a British-made Alpha 900 Search and Rescue [SAR] Helmet and it says "ALPHA" right on top of the visor hinge lol. * Shame, but it is what it is. A whole other subject as to the Mi-24 pilots using an SAR helmet is very interesting and actually makes a lot of sense for that particular helo.
> 
> View attachment 870954
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559123086636613634



The bigger question is why aren't these easily built in Egypt by Egyptians? Look at how simple all the items on that are, even the magnification and electronic components as especially the optical ones that Egypt already has displayed all sorts of indigenous materials. That's the travesty and not that some of the fellas from the gulf country are falsely accusing us of using Israeli helmets. All these things and then some could and should easily be designed and manufactured by Egyptians in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration you understand?



Yes, absolutely. Key phrase is LM it participated in a workshop with the Egyptian Air Force, focused on capabilities offered within the Viper Configuration.

So that means the Viper upgrade should be coming to the EAF F-16s otherwise what is the sense of having such a specific workshop on that specific configuration? To kill time? Because both parties had nothing better to do? lol. So if they say that, they better mean that it will lead to the Viper upgrade otherwise this is nothing but a load of steaming dung which frankly insults our intelligence and our time. Don't you think so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, absolutely. Key phrase is LM it participated in a workshop with the Egyptian Air Force, focused on capabilities offered within the Viper Configuration.
> 
> So that means the Viper upgrade should be coming to the EAF F-16s otherwise what is the sense of having such a specific workshop on that specific configuration? To kill time? Because both parties had nothing better to do? lol. So if they say that, they better mean that it will lead to the Viper upgrade otherwise this is nothing but a load of steaming dung which frankly insults our intelligence and our time. Don't you think so?


Something for sure, we will never get Block 70 hahaha. Maybe in another universe hahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Something for sure, we will never get Block 70 hahaha. Maybe in another universe hahaha



Very strange because the key words are "Viper configuration". 

That also makes us wonder even more about the other major deal we've been waiting so long for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Very strange because the key words are "Viper configuration".
> 
> That also makes us wonder even more about the other major deal we've been waiting so long for.


That's why I said does someone understand it the post? But even with Block 70 we will not have the AIM-120 missile hahaha. I am looking forward to the emirati BVR and maybe our indigenous BVR missile

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Just 2-3 thoughts here...

Matrouh is getting an F-16 maintenance hangar, local Youtubers (though not my choice of sources) state that it’s on a level where it can upgrade F-16s, which is logical because in general the EAF doesn’t have trouble bringing the oldest of its F-16s to life with its current infrastructure. Now _coincidentally_ Matrouh is also the city that hosts Egyptian F-16As and Bs, supposedly(?) after a recent reshuffle of ORBAT in the East since Egypt revived several dead bases on the wake of the Libyan civil war.

All of Egypt’s new fighter acquisitions have been mostly made up of 2 seater aircrafts, such are usually there to make more pilots trained and keeping a greater pilot-to-plane ratio, making any supply of more planes in wartime automatically met with the availability of pilots. They also enhance aircraft control and complex targeting. See EAF MiG-29M/M2 fleet and Rafale EM/DM ratios.

About the Viper Configuration Workshop, this is perfectly lined up with the US Ambassador’s saying of upcoming F-16 upgrades, as well as Tactical Report’s EAF 5 Year Plan Proposal to the US. Moreover, the EAF does not train F-16 pilots abroad and it’s not hard to guess that any possible future conversion processes would be carried out home.

It would also make sense if Egypt goes for Ex-Emirati Mirage 2000s, such are armed with MICAs that are already owned by Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

This appears to be related to Egyptian F-16s IFF and comms.








PEACE VECTOR VI, EGYPT - Power Systems & Controls


The US Government and Egypt announced an agreement to sell 24 new build F-16s for the Egyptian Air Force. Financing […]



pscpower.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Well. Well, Well ..!!!

F-16 Viper configuration






The core of the F-16V configuration is an Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar, a modern commercial off-the-shelf (COTS)-based avionics subsystem, a large-format, high-resolution display; and a high-volume, high-speed data bus..

https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-u...-technologically-advanced-4th-generation.html


The fighter jet can be deployed in the suppression of enemy air defences (SEAD) missions, air-to-ground and air-to-air combat and deep interdiction and maritime interdiction missions.

The aircraft features airborne mission role-change capability and can detect and track time-critical, hard-to-find targets in all weather conditions. It also reduces operational costs for the users.

https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/f-16v-viper-fighting-falcon-multi-role-fighter/

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hydration

So we are having Vipers now?



ARCH٤R said:


> It would also make sense if Egypt goes for Ex-Emirati Mirage 2000s, such are armed with MICAs that are already owned by Egypt.


i disregard this most of it went to Morroco and Iraq we might as well take the rest out of service already



Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, post #11,580 below & highlighted section.
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is why aren't these easily built in Egypt by Egyptians? Look at how simple all the items on that are, even the magnification and electronic components as especially the optical ones that Egypt already has displayed all sorts of indigenous materials. That's the travesty and not that some of the fellas from the gulf country are falsely accusing us of using Israeli helmets. All these things and then some could and should easily be designed and manufactured by Egyptians in Egypt.


Lets hope we get some suprises in edex 2023 we are ahead of substantial countries in the sensors buissness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Lets hope we get some suprises in edex 2023 we are ahead of substantial countries in the sensors buissness



Talking to big bro the other day about my trip back to the home country and I realized that if I went to EDEX 2023 and tried to get in, I wouldn't be going to anything or something different since my trip is this December and not Dec. 2023 lmaooo.  So much for that. You and @Ghostkiller will have to tell us all about it if we're all still around ISA. 

BTW ya gama3a, I need your help here, I'm about to lose my gaddam mind witnessing this CRAP!!! @The SC , help me out, bro, pleeeeeeeeaaaaaasssse tell me this is some kind of nightmare I'me having and none of it is true, right? This isn't HAPPENING!


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Talking to big bro the other day about my trip back to the home country and I realized that if I went to EDEX 2023 and tried to get in, I wouldn't be going to anything or something different since my trip is this December and not Dec. 2023 lmaooo.  So much for that. You and @Ghostkiller will have to tell us all about it if we're all still around ISA.
> 
> BTW ya gama3a, I need your help here, I'm about to lose my gaddam mind witnessing this CRAP!!! @The SC , help me out, bro, pleeeeeeeeaaaaaasssse tell me this is some kind of nightmare I'me having and none of it is true, right? This isn't HAPPENING!
> 
> View attachment 871020


Why not ..it is just 24 Typhoons.. most likely to replace the Mirage 2k that's getting old.. although very well maintained.. to be in reserve.. The F-16 are/will be as vipers on another level of missions..


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, post #11,580 below & highlighted section.
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger question is why aren't these easily built in Egypt by Egyptians? Look at how simple all the items on that are, even the magnification and electronic components as especially the optical ones that Egypt already has displayed all sorts of indigenous materials. That's the travesty and not that some of the fellas from the gulf country are falsely accusing us of using Israeli helmets. All these things and then some could and should easily be designed and manufactured by Egyptians in Egypt.


Bro.. these helmets are not systems on their own.. there are many sensors and other systems linked to them .. they all need to be manufactured in Egypt.. which is possible in due time.. maybe soon enough to make us all happy..


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> All of Egypt’s new fighter acquisitions have been mostly made up of 2 seater aircrafts, such are usually there to make more pilots trained and keeping a greater pilot-to-plane ratio, making any supply of more planes in wartime automatically met with the availability of pilots. They also enhance aircraft control and complex targeting. See EAF MiG-29M/M2 fleet and Rafale EM/DM ratios.



Rafale fleet yes, 8 single seats and 16 2-seaters. But the MiG-29M/M2 (M being the single seat & the M2 being the 2 seater) is mostly single seaters. I believe there are only 8 two seaters at the most and the rest of the 50 or so total MiGs are all single seaters.

But your point on the pilots availability is really excellent. I thought I read that somewhere but never gave it much thought.

If you notice the USAF & US Navy, they put the pilot's names on the aircraft right under the canopy and basically assign aircraft to pilots. In the EAF and many other AFs, they don't really do that since they appoint several pilots to each aircraft.



ARCH٤R said:


> About the Viper Configuration Workshop, this is perfectly lined up with the US Ambassador’s saying of upcoming F-16 upgrades, as well as Tactical Report’s EAF 5 Year Plan Proposal to the US. Moreover, the EAF does not train F-16 pilots abroad and it’s not hard to guess that any possible future conversion processes would be carried out home.



I forgot about what the ambassador said, you're right. The problem is that was so long ago you would've thought by the way he said it that it was happening relatively soon. What McKenzie said was obviously very true, in that these negotiations with the US are long hard slogs and the criticism is valid that the US just takes too damn long to get these contracts executed. I doubt they do for a certain entity, but everyone else for sure,



The SC said:


> Why not ..it is just 24 Typhoons..



Comedic sarcasm, my bro.



The SC said:


> Bro.. these helmets are not systems on their own.



I understand that. They are British-made helmets with 3 jewish components and actually came with the 8 or 10 Mi-24V Hinds as part of that purchase. I'd love to get the source that said those Mi-24 Hinds were acquired from the Czech Rep. Either from there or Belarus etc. One of the former Soviet Union states but tough to find the source.


----------



## Gomig-21

The EAF really has a tough choice to make here. If you think of all the trainers it has in its service that are not really only relegated to training duties, but many like these gorgeous Alpha jets are superb attack aircraft including maritime interdictions with those massive Exocet missiles as well as air to air combat with those Matra Magics.






Then you have these K-8s, of course, and they have huge responsibilities in their duties and they have a lot of these aircraft.






Then of course there are the numerous L-39/59Es that we're not sure if they've been all retired or are still active as trainers. Either way, they had a good 30+ of them which added to the previous 2 gave the EAF a veritable stock of trainers.






Now with the prospect of the Korean TA-50 Golden Eagle joining the EAF with ToT for 75-100 aircraft sounds pretty good and will that be it for trainers while these older 3 models all get retired? What's the plan?

Sweet-looking aircraft although I would've much more preferred the M-364 Aermacchi for many reasons, preferable the non-American parts involved but I realize the price was too high and Leonardo didn't offer a satisfactory ToT package, if they even offered on in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> The EAF really has a tough choice to make here. If you think of all the trainers it has in its service that are not really only relegated to training duties, but many like these gorgeous Alpha jets are superb attack aircraft including maritime interdictions with those massive Exocet missiles as well as air to air combat with those Matra Magics.
> 
> View attachment 871152
> 
> 
> Then you have these K-8s, of course, and they have huge responsibilities in their duties and they have a lot of these aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 871154
> 
> 
> Then of course there are the numerous L-39/59Es that we're not sure if they've been all retired or are still active as trainers. Either way, they had a good 30+ of them which added to the previous 2 gave the EAF a veritable stock of trainers.
> 
> View attachment 871155
> 
> 
> Now with the prospect of the Korean TA-50 Golden Eagle joining the EAF with ToT for 75-100 aircraft sounds pretty good and will that be it for trainers while these older 3 models all get retired? What's the plan?
> 
> Sweet-looking aircraft although I would've much more preferred the M-364 Aermacchi for many reasons, preferable the non-American parts involved but I realize the price was too high and Leonardo didn't offer a satisfactory ToT package, if they even offered on in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 871157


I think Leonardo didn't offer ToT for the deal. But we should cooperate with Italy and China to build an indigenous AESA radar or to get some ToT. Maybe if we get the FA/T-50 aircrafts, we will change the american products with other europeans or korean parts.

Worst case scenario for the SU-35 radar (russian one), we can ask China to mount their radar into our Su-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> The EAF really has a tough choice to make here. If you think of all the trainers it has in its service that are not really only relegated to training duties, but many like these gorgeous Alpha jets are superb attack aircraft including maritime interdictions with those massive Exocet missiles as well as air to air combat with those Matra Magics.
> 
> View attachment 871152
> 
> 
> Then you have these K-8s, of course, and they have huge responsibilities in their duties and they have a lot of these aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 871154
> 
> 
> Then of course there are the numerous L-39/59Es that we're not sure if they've been all retired or are still active as trainers. Either way, they had a good 30+ of them which added to the previous 2 gave the EAF a veritable stock of trainers.
> 
> View attachment 871155
> 
> 
> Now with the prospect of the Korean TA-50 Golden Eagle joining the EAF with ToT for 75-100 aircraft sounds pretty good and will that be it for trainers while these older 3 models all get retired? What's the plan?
> 
> Sweet-looking aircraft although I would've much more preferred the M-364 Aermacchi for many reasons, preferable the non-American parts involved but I realize the price was too high and Leonardo didn't offer a satisfactory ToT package, if they even offered on in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 871157


At this point I would think Egyptian L-39/L-59s are long gone. And I would believe Alpha Jets and K-8Es would still remain in service... The former can be considered an Egyptian "National Guard" fleet with the capability of deploying Exocets and Mavericks (unsure).


Ghostkiller said:


> I think Leonardo didn't offer ToT for the deal. But we should cooperate with Italy and China to build an indigenous AESA radar or to get some ToT. Maybe if we get the FA/T-50 aircrafts, we will change the american products with other europeans or korean parts.
> 
> Worst case scenario for the SU-35 radar (russian one), we can ask China to mount their radar into our Su-35.


Locally building FA/T-50s would encourage Egyptian Precision Weapons Development too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> At this point I would think Egyptian L-39/L-59s are long gone. And I would believe Alpha Jets and K-8Es would still remain in service... The former can be considered an Egyptian "National Guard" fleet with the capability of deploying Exocets and Mavericks (unsure).
> 
> Locally building FA/T-50s would encourage Egyptian Precision Weapons Development too.


True because there is a lot of potential for Egypt but sadly there is american parts like armaments (AIM-120 etc...) so we must either get it from SK own industry, european (MBDA) or even joint venture with Serbia (a lot of potential) UAE (Al Tariq, Thunder series and maybe their own A2A missile) or even KSA who is building a ambitious industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Rafale fleet yes, 8 single seats and 16 2-seaters. But the MiG-29M/M2 (M being the single seat & the M2 being the 2 seater) is mostly single seaters. I believe there are only 8 two seaters at the most and the rest of the 50 or so total MiGs are all single seaters.
> 
> But your point on the pilots availability is really excellent. I thought I read that somewhere but never gave it much thought.
> 
> If you notice the USAF & US Navy, they put the pilot's names on the aircraft right under the canopy and basically assign aircraft to pilots. In the EAF and many other AFs, they don't really do that since they appoint several pilots to each aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about what the ambassador said, you're right. The problem is that was so long ago you would've thought by the way he said it that it was happening relatively soon. What McKenzie said was obviously very true, in that these negotiations with the US are long hard slogs and the criticism is valid that the US just takes too damn long to get these contracts executed. I doubt they do for a certain entity, but everyone else for sure,
> 
> 
> 
> Comedic sarcasm, my bro.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that. They are British-made helmets with 3 jewish components and actually came with the 8 or 10 Mi-24V Hinds as part of that purchase. I'd love to get the source that said those Mi-24 Hinds were acquired from the Czech Rep. Either from there or Belarus etc. One of the former Soviet Union states but tough to find the source.


Nothing comedic or any sarcasm intended.. reality is that the Mega deal comprises 24 Typhoons.. nothing more and nothing less..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Nothing comedic or any sarcasm intended.. reality is that the Mega deal comprises 24 Typhoons.. nothing more and nothing less..


Why we have a lot of two seater aircrafts? Isn't two seaters used for training purposes?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Nothing comedic or any sarcasm intended.. reality is that the Mega deal comprises 24 Typhoons.. nothing more and nothing less..



No no no no no you misunderstood me, SC, bro. I was being comedically sarcastic (or at least trying to and obviously failing miserably) in my original post! Nothing to do with you. I was just complaining that I needed help because I can't stand watching the Sand & Gas state getting these weapons and aircraft etc.

I was pleading for you to help put me at ease! 



Ghostkiller said:


> Why we have a lot of two seater aircrafts? Isn't two seaters used for training purposes?



But we don't really have that many 2 seaters. 16 or the 24 Rafales and only 4, maybe 6 of the 50 MiG-29M/M2s. If you add the F-16s into that mix, then there is a substantial count since they do have quite a few Bs and Ds. But even the last order of block 52s only supplied 4 Ds out of the 20 aircraft and it's not clear when the one block 52 that crashed a few years ago near Libya was one of those Ds or a single seat C model. So they might be even down to 3 of those awesome flying tanks if in fact that one was a D.

And if they do get the Su-35s, those are ALL single seaters. Typhoon? If they do get them, I bet they'll only be 4 maybe 6 2-seaters out of the 24 and we really don't know what the count is for the 2nd order of Rafales. How many of those will be the 2-seat DMs and how many will be single seat EMs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The appearance of Egypt's modified missile defense system Buk m3 During the Army Exhibition 2022 in Russia..And the most notable modifications

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> True because there is a lot of potential for Egypt but sadly there is american parts like armaments (AIM-120 etc...) so we must either get it from SK own industry, european (MBDA) or even joint venture with Serbia (a lot of potential) UAE (Al Tariq, Thunder series and maybe their own A2A missile) or even KSA who is building a ambitious industry.


Why dont we just put european missiles? yknow because the FA-50 is getting its avionics and radar from Leonardo specifically because of Egypt. And Btw i highly highly doubt we have altriqs we go them from rhinemetal denel not the UAE although the UAE version is identical anyway


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> maybe 6 of the 50 MiG-29M/M2s.


Actually I believe most Egyptian MiG-29s are twin seated, meaning most are MiG-29M2s wearing 88XX serials.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Hydration said:


> Why dont we just put european missiles? yknow because the FA-50 is getting its avionics and radar from Leonardo specifically because of Egypt. And Btw i highly highly doubt we have altriqs we go them from rhinemetal denel not the UAE although the UAE version is identical anyway


Rheinmetall Denel does not manufacture Al Tariq, Denel never reached the production stage though their progress carried on in UAE. Yes MICAs are there but missile wiring is needed (so could pylons be). A MICA can be present wherever an AIM-120 can since its smaller in length and diameter.

Regarding Meteors, it remains most probable that Egypt did not yet upgrade its current Rafales to F3 standard. No Egyptian Rafales have been spotted in France since their delivery. We cannot be sure of Egypt being denied Meteors unless they aren't seen w/ the new batch sometime halfway into the decade.

Indians, Qataris and Greeks are said to have received Meteors because they acquired the F3 variant, all being built after Egypt's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Actually I believe most Egyptian MiG-29s are twin seated, meaning most are MiG-29M2s wearing 88XX serials.



All the pictures I've seen and posted on this thread are probably 99% MiG-29Ms and rarely an M2.

Do you have a source for the list of serial numbers? I'd love to see that as I've been looking for it since they signed the contract and that info has never been available. Every source just says "Egypt acquired 46 or 50 MiG-29M/M2" and that's it. They never decipher the number of each type.

Plus I'm sure you know the canopy is the standard 2-seat canopy on both types, the two seater and single seater which might add to the impression that there are more 2 seaters? 

Anyway, I'd love to see any info describing the serial numbers and exactly how many of each type there is in the EAF.



ARCH٤R said:


> Regarding Meteors, it remains most probable that Egypt did not yet upgrade its current Rafales to F3 standard. No Egyptian Rafales have been spotted in France since their delivery. We cannot be sure of Egypt being denied Meteors unless they aren't seen w/ the new batch sometime halfway into the decade.
> 
> Indians, Qataris and Greeks are said to have received Meteors because they acquired the F3 variant, all being built after Egypt's.



You mean upgrade them to F-3R. All the Rafales arrived as F3 and the upgrade is to be to the F-3R which I think you're right, it hasn't happened yet and why they're building the maintenance depot for the Rafales so they can perform not only those upgrades. but also overhauls and produce local spare parts as well. You're certainly right on that and it sucks that we can't get reliable and constantly updated info on what is happening in that end.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## The SC

Russian Deputy Defense Minister meets Egyptian Assistant Defense Minister in Moscow

Alexander Fomin, Deputy Defense Minister of Russia





Major General Khaled Megawer, Assistant Minister of Defense for Foreign Affairs of Egypt



Check the expressions on the Egyptian delegation faces!!!

*Buk M3*





*Protivnik-GE Radar*





...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 871605
> 
> 
> Russian Deputy Defense Minister meets Egyptian Assistant Defense Minister in Moscow
> 
> Alexander Fomin, Deputy Defense Minister of Russia
> View attachment 871606
> 
> 
> Major General Khaled Megawer, Assistant Minister of Defense for Foreign Affairs of Egypt
> View attachment 871607​
> Check the expressions on the Egyptian delegation faces!!!
> 
> *Buk M3*
> View attachment 871610
> 
> 
> *Protivnik-GE Radar*
> View attachment 871611
> 
> 
> ...


Meeting with them is a strong message. But you talked about their facial expression. What are they expressing (like anger, sadness etc...)


----------



## Defencelover1997

Gomig-21 said:


> Such as what? Just curious what you're referring to and not trying to give you a hard time. The SCALPs? He didn't mention that they were in fact taken care of and 100 units delivered to the EAF. We even have pictures of the cruise missiles in Egypt, so we know it's correct.
> 
> But it is really sad to hear the way he described the US' distrust in Egypt. Yet the US has supplied over 1000 Abram tanks, Apache helicopters and 220 F-16s, so it's not like they treat Egypt as a "pariah" in the silly words of Joe Biden. But still, to keep the advanced tech away is disturbing enough, for sure, and is the whole reason for the hatred towards the US and the sentiment that all F-16s should be eliminated from the EAF which I think is absolutely ridiculous lol.
> 
> Just because they're not equipped with AIM-120s doesn't mean they're useless! They're still very powerful and if you study aerial fighting concepts and strategies, you'll realize that BVR is not a done deal as far as who would win an aerial battle. Granted the Sparrows are semi-active, but that doesn't mean they're completely useless since there are several techniques to lose an incoming AIM-120 while another aircraft fires a Sparrow at the same enemy. Or engage AWACs and heavy EW to close the distance and bring the fight close etc.
> 
> So just not having the AIM-120 certainly doesn't mean the F-16s should be canned lol. No way, if anything, they should find other ways to improve on them but definitely keep them as they're an intricate part of the EAF. Their attack role is superb and cannot be discounted based simply on emotions and hatred of the US. Just my opini

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Meeting with them is a strong message. But you talked about their facial expression. What are they expressing (like anger, sadness etc...)


Happiness and amazement.. look at the guy on the left and the one on the right..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7133190733628050693

@Buschlaid @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foinikas

ARCH٤R said:


> Indians, Qataris and Greeks are said to have received Meteors because they acquired the F3 variant, all being built after Egypt's.


This had appeared on TV






The Meteor was in the list of missiles ordered along with the Rafale.

Guys,how about we see some cool photos of tanks and armor?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

The SC said:


> Happiness and amazement.. look at the guy on the left and the one on the right..


Are they shopping for something? Any news? They look like they just came out of a store with bags full of weapons lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> This had appeared on TV
> 
> View attachment 871707
> 
> 
> The Meteor was in the list of missiles ordered along with the Rafale.
> 
> Guys,how about we see some cool photos of tanks and armor?


For Egypt, we don't know hahahaha. Inshallah yes.



Stryker1982 said:


> Are they shopping for something? Any news? They look like they just came out of a store with bags full of weapons lol.


Maybe some AD because there is AD and radars with desert camo maybe the SU-35 saga (either we continue the deal or we give up) or maybe to buy more aircrafts (MIG-29/35 etc...). I guess we will know in the upcoming hours weeks or months.



Foinikas said:


> Guys,how about we see some cool photos of tanks and armor?


Not in my inventory sorry hahaha. @Gomig-21 has a lot of photos haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> View attachment 871605
> 
> 
> Russian Deputy Defense Minister meets Egyptian Assistant Defense Minister in Moscow
> 
> Alexander Fomin, Deputy Defense Minister of Russia
> View attachment 871606
> 
> 
> Major General Khaled Megawer, Assistant Minister of Defense for Foreign Affairs of Egypt
> View attachment 871607​
> Check the expressions on the Egyptian delegation faces!!!
> 
> *Buk M3*
> View attachment 871610
> 
> 
> *Protivnik-GE Radar*
> View attachment 871611
> 
> 
> ...


Man these expressions can be turned onto memes!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Man these expressions can be turned onto memes!


Shaklena tala3na mayetin aboo el khalefoohom hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Shaklena tala3na mayetin aboo el khalefoohom hahahaha


Most likely some very interesting offers..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Most likely some very interesting offers..


That's why Gen Mckenzie said hard and slog hahahaha. The problem is that someone noted that our delegation is small compared to the russians. I hope something with ToT.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 You think what can Egypt buy from Russia again?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Foinikas said:


> Guys,how about we see some cool photos of tanks and armor?


You might appreciate some pre-2014 stills from Egypt’s Military Show “Tala’ea El Nasr”, offering informative, historic and drill footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7133190733628050693
> 
> @Buschlaid @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration



Very nice, YPR-765 PRAT (TUA turret) and Jeep J8 with Ahmad ATGM (Malyutka).

First time I see movement of military vehicles by train, I wondered if Egypt uses them just like many countries.



ARCH٤R said:


> You might appreciate some pre-2014 stills from Egypt’s Military Show “Tala’ea El Nasr”, offering informative, historic and drill footage.
> 
> 
> ARCH٤R said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might appreciate some pre-2014 stills from Egypt’s Military Show “Tala’ea El Nasr”, offering informative, historic and drill footage.
> View attachment 871885
> View attachment 871886
> View attachment 871884
> 
> View attachment 871887
> View attachment 871888
> View attachment 871889
Click to expand...

Finally some pics of Egyptian military vehicles instead of mostly debating what Egypt could get in the future. I'd appreciate more pictures from pre-2014 era, they are hard to come by for me.

By the way, I think these pictures were already posted here many pages ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> Very nice, YPR-765 PRAT (TUA turret) and Jeep J8 with Ahmad ATGM (Malyutka).
> 
> First time I see movement of military vehicles by train, I wondered if Egypt uses them just like many countries.
> 
> 
> Finally some pics of Egyptian military vehicles instead of mostly debating what Egypt could get in the future. I'd appreciate more pictures from pre-2014 era, they are hard to come by for me.
> 
> By the way, I think these pictures were already posted here many pages ago


Egypt transport mostly by road and by train. I think during tension between Turkey and Egypt in 2020, we moved a lot of M1 Abrams on trains (not sure)


----------



## ARCH٤R

Buschlaid said:


> By the way, I think these pictures were already posted here many pages ago


Possibly yeah, you will probably find a lot more at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560744376833191937

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560878320551690244

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560878347529363456
@Gomig-21 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Stryker1982 said:


> Are they shopping for something? Any news? They look like they just came out of a store with bags full of weapons lol.



Hey, you guys in Iran stay away from OUR Su-35s, got that?! lol. Just kidding with you, but all the rumors of Iran exchanging 100+ drones for the Su-35s that were meant for the EAF is not a happy thing for us. Hope it's not true, but the longer it takes to get them, the more it does seem likely.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 You think what can Egypt buy from Russia again?



Not sure, maybe the Viking TOR M3 with that new enhancer system that increases the range. But they should definitely give us some definitive closure on the Su-35s first before thinking of anything else. Doesn't make sense.

If there is a CAATSA issue, then why are they there negotiating for anything? If they have en exemption due to the systems they already possess since they are a huge quantity and need constant purchasing of parts for upkeep as well as additional missiles and munitions, then maybe that's what it is. But they really need to finalize the Su-35SE issues soon. It's been way too long.



Buschlaid said:


> Finally some pics of Egyptian military vehicles instead of mostly debating what Egypt could get in the future. I'd appreciate more pictures from pre-2014 era, they are hard to come by for me.



Open up a new thread on Egyptian armored vehicles etc. if you're really interested in that since this thread really covers the entire armed forces and most of the interest is really geared towards the air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Units of the Royal Saudi Land Forces arrive in the Arab Republic of Egypt; To participate in the exercise #Hercules; Which aims to enhance cooperation and raise the level of combat readiness.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561026602426925058

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://southfront.org/pdf.php?hash=28926&code=a2705504fe0cf2446b4aa56501fc92c6





https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxpYctb9VYRckXT4z_O7M4KJ9HxMCgevtS









22 new naval patrol boats will be acquired by the Egyptian Navy, with a length of 28 meters, 6 of them will be built in America and 16 will be built in Egypt at the Alexandria Naval Arsenal starting next year
The boat is from Swiftship
The boat has a length of 28 meters, a width of 5.7 meters and a draft of 2 meters, and it can reach a range of 1667 km and a speed of 25 knots and carry up to 24 people
It is armed with half-inch machine guns and grenade launchers
It is equipped with a marine navigation system, a thermal optical system, communication systems, radio equipment, and a marine safety system
After this deal, the total number of boats in Egypt with a length of 28 meters of this type will reach 48 boats, and Egypt is negotiating to obtain other boats from the company with a length of 35 meters
Egypt also agreed with the company to promote these types of boats to African and Arab countries
Egypt has experimented with supplying this type of service boats with remote-controlled combat towers of the Eagle-2 type, manufactured locally in cooperation with Spain, in preparation for installing them on patrol boats instead of manual machine guns.
Eagle-2 is a remote-controlled combat turret equipped with day and thermal monitoring systems and a laser rangefinder. It can be equipped with several calibers on demand, starting with the western 5.56 mm caliber, the eastern 7.62, the 12.7 mm half-inch machine gun, the 14.5 mm machine gun or the 40-caliber grenade launcher. millimeter
The sprinkler is controlled via a 12-inch LCD screen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560878320551690244
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560878347529363456
> @Gomig-21 @The SC



ideally suited for oil and gas security patrol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Our Eagle never sleeps hahahah


----------



## Stryker1982

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey, you guys in Iran stay away from OUR Su-35s, got that?! lol. Just kidding with you, but all the rumors of Iran exchanging 100+ drones for the Su-35s that were meant for the EAF is not a happy thing for us. Hope it's not true, but the longer it takes to get them, the more it does seem likely.


Honestly don't think they have any intention of doing a serious airforce upgrade in Iran. traditional Airpower is neglected in Iran, and focus is almost entirely on UAVs. Part of the reason is the country is sanctioned to hell and beyond, and as we all know, airpower is money thirsty. 

I think the fact that their has no transfer so far, is probably an indication that they do not want them. if Russia actually trades 100 UAVs for 20 something Su-35's then they must be crazy desperate, because I think the value of 3 Su-35's exceed 100 UAVs. I don't even think this UAV news is true either, probably bad intel from US state department. 

Good chance they might sell those Su-35's to someone else though!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Stryker1982 said:


> Honestly don't think they have any intention of doing a serious airforce upgrade in Iran. traditional Airpower is neglected in Iran, and focus is almost entirely on UAVs. Part of the reason is the country is sanctioned to hell and beyond, and as we all know, airpower is money thirsty.
> 
> I think the fact that their has no transfer so far, is probably an indication that they do not want them. if Russia actually trades 100 UAVs for 20 something Su-35's then they must be crazy desperate, because I think the value of 3 Su-35's exceed 100 UAVs. I don't even think this UAV news is true either, probably bad intel from US state department.
> 
> Good chance they might sell those Su-35's to someone else though!



Funny you said that. I said the same exact thing to someone peddling that rumor on Twitter and it pissed me off so I told them that I thought they must be crazy if they think Russia is that stupid or desperate as you said to think that the 26 or even possibly 30 Su-35Ss that Egypt ordered for $2.1 Billion would be a fair trade for 100 UAVs/UCAVs. And 100 is actually a lot of drones, but the aircraft value is much more because of the impact of one Su-35S loaded with much heavier and more powerful A2G weapons is 18 times that of 20 drones. So it didn't make sense, but it was still disconcerting enough to cause grief. 

I'm also of the opinion that our air force has been strong-armed by the US and has cowered in the face of threats of CAATSA when going for those aircraft and the MiGs they bought was the whole idea of having the optional sources and not be dictated by the US. They have sadly failed in that and I'm sure I speak for a lot of Egyptians that it's very disappointing to see them fail at countering the US' threats.

Shame on them for letting this BEASTMODE get away........












How could they possibly let these get away? 

The shape of this thing, from the tip of the rear stinger to the point of that huge radome which was specifically changed from previous Su-27 & Su-30 models to this rather large one -- which is quite noticeable -- so that it can accommodate the massive IRBIS-E radar. And despite what we think we learned about that radar, it doesn't matter at this point anymore since they need to decide if they're going to accept the delivery of these aircraft or not! That's much more important now and if yes, then get them and deal with possible radar upgrades later. 

If not, then they need to make the US pay for the threats of CAATSA by offering the F-15 at super cheap prices and with the best weapons with none of the crazy usage restrictions, especially the ridiculously insulting basing options which if true, were about as retarded as can be. All these factors, including the Iran rumors are what's driving us CRAZY about this whole saga.

The way the forward fuselage drops down is similar to the way they designed the Su-30MK, called the "Swan" look, since it resembles the neck & beak of a swan which was also a trait designed in the Concord because of the length of the nose & radome, made it difficult for the pilots to see the runway upon landing. So they dropped the nose very effectively like that.






That swan neck clearly makes all the difference in this photo.






Then the lethality aspect of this aircraft is really the bottom line for the pressure from the US, more so really than CAATSA. This aircraft presents a much larger threat paradigm to Israel which is why they were very eager to promote the F-15 to Egypt, which they fought tooth & nail in the previous EAF requests for that aircraft. Now they encourage it? The fact that they even have any say in that matter is enough to spit on. Who cares what they think and that's one of the main reasons for going after this deal. It's also a gross disrespect for Egypt's unwavering adherence to the peace treaty. It's a filthy spit on that fact if there is still some sense of mistrust towards the Jews. That is so insulting beyond belief. 

Egypt should have the ability to source its equipment from whomever it chooses. Disgraceful that they gave in to the pressure since I'm sure they could've fought back the threats very successfully. Instead, they seem to have been strong-armed rather easily and without making the US pay for that threat whatsoever. Nothing but shameful.











Having 24 or 30 of these would complement the lethal power of the EAF's MiG-29M/M2s to be a force to recon with. Add the eventual 54 Rafales with MICA NGs and possibly the meteors and the 176 or so F-16s would make the EAF the strongest it's ever been and an eventual contender for the top tier AF in the entire region if the Typhoons also end up being part of the EAF's combined Eurocanard package, regardless of the fiscal improbability of that purchase. But that's how important this fighter contract execution has become for the EAF.






These fighters with their incredible weapons must come to the EAF ASAP. This is not even a discussion. The only thing discussed is why aren't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561360577385185282
@Foinikas ancient brothers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561422213672325123
@Hydration akhret el "resistance" hahaha

Trans : Today, it was confirmed the killing of the terrorist Basil Khaled Sheikh Eid, nicknamed Abu Maslamah Al-Ghazawi, one of the "legitimate" leaders of the organization and a resident of the Nuseirat camp in the Gaza Strip. He was killed during combing and anti-terror operations in the village of Jalbana in North Sinai.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561660458561593349


----------



## Foinikas

You guys have a nice fleet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> You guys have a nice fleet!


3eb 3alek hahaha. The remaining is localizing the avionics and the armaments


----------



## Gomig-21

Breaking: Indian Defense Minister Singh travels to Egypt for the #Tejas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561817443424780289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Al Fahd Armored Surprise wins a new third export contract (50 in 4 years) and new export opportunities for Egyptian-made weapons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Breaking: Indian Defense Minister Singh travels to Egypt for the #Tejas
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561817443424780289
> View attachment 872724


Competition looking lit hahahaha. More competition more ToT etc.. I think I still consider more the FA-50 aircraft because of its combat experience, advanced avionics etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Or what is your opinion?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Or what is your opinion?



Maybe the SK FA-50 really hasn't been chosen yet? Even if that model was next to the commander and they had the pyramids airshow with the Golden Eagles etc. Seems like the Indians are making a hard push at theirs.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Maybe the SK FA-50 really hasn't been chosen yet? Even if that model was next to the commander and they had the pyramids airshow with the Golden Eagles etc. Seems like the Indians are making a hard push at theirs.


I think either India is making a hard push to finalize the deal (more negotiations so more ToT etc...) or either the EAF finalized the deal and making only the last clauses etc..


----------



## ARCH٤R

Not sure how Egypt would have the Tejas at this stage...
Egypt is looking for an advanced trainer as is supposed to select one by 2023: Hence the whole M346 and T-50 news we come across.
Let's agree that ToT is not a priority as much as performance, avionics and weaponry and so far an F-16V upgrade - should it happen - would make the Tejas useless. If not, any possible AMRAAM, AIM-9X acquisition would mean the tejas falls behind prolly all the EAF F-16 variants in terms of performance and weaponry.
I also hope Helmy's appointment as a Civil Aviation Minister is unrelated to possibly any opposition by him regarding Tejas and/or F-15s offers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Asdak eh? 


ARCH٤R said:


> Let's agree that ToT is not a priority as much as performance, avionics and weaponry and so far an F-16V upgrade - should it happen - would make the Tejas useless. If not, any possible AMRAAM, AIM-9X acquisition would mean the tejas falls behind prolly all the EAF F-16 variants in terms of performance and weaponry.


Asdak eh with this part?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Asdak eh?
> 
> Asdak eh with this part?


With AIM-120 and AIM-9X Egypt’s F-16 fleet would be better than the Tejas overall, and considering the reports of Egypt negotiating for AIM-120s, AIM-9X might come too.


----------



## The SC

Egypt: Three marine deals with America that include dozens of marine units with local manufacturing


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> With AIM-120 and AIM-9X Egypt’s F-16 fleet would be better than the Tejas overall, and considering the reports of Egypt negotiating for AIM-120s, AIM-9X might come too.


You really think that Egypt will get AIM-120/9. Da yeb2a 3ala goseti hahahaha. Ya3ni I hope ofc and inshallah we will get it but still small probability


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560586527230627840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561988467013320704
@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Foinikas. Things are getting tense or what hahaha. Maybe the renormalization is arriving soon. But still Greece will be always a brotherly country to our country.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560586527230627840
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561988467013320704
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Foinikas. Things are getting tense or what hahaha. Maybe the renormalization is arriving soon. But still Greece will be always a brotherly country to our country.


Erdogan:

-Calls Assad a "bloodthirsty dictator" for 10 years
-Hey,we have to solve our problems!

-Calls Sissi a dictator who took power from Morsi
-Hey,we should be friends,why aren't we cooperating?

-Evil yahood,Palestinians are our brothers!
-Shalom,welcome to Istanbul!

-Eeeey Araplar! Watch it,because Turkiye now protects Qatar!
-Marhaba my brother Prince,marhaba my brother Emirs! Please invest!

-Hey USA,give us F-16Vs!
-Hey Russia,give us more S-400s!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Erdogan:
> 
> -Calls Assad a "bloodthirsty dictator" for 10 years
> -Hey,we have to solve our problems!
> 
> -Calls Sissi a dictator who took power from Morsi
> -Hey,we should be friends,why aren't we cooperating?
> 
> -Evil yahood,Palestinians are our brothers!
> -Shalom,welcome to Istanbul!
> 
> -Eeeey Araplar! Watch it,because Turkiye now protects Qatar!
> -Marhaba my brother Prince,marhaba my brother Emirs! Please invest!
> 
> -Hey USA,give us F-16Vs!
> -Hey Russia,give us more S-400s!
> 
> 
> View attachment 873181


In the end of the day, he must solve his foreign policy so he gains more votes in the next election. When he solved then he may win the next election. Maybe by changing his tone with Egypt, our relation can be good like the old days during Mubarak era (till 2011 something like that when he changed his tone). To be frank with you @Foinikas , the renormalization will be a win win situation. In terms of economics ties, Egypt is one of the main exporters to Turkey. Even despite the long period of tension, we didn't cut the economical ties.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560586527230627840
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561988467013320704
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Foinikas. Things are getting tense or what hahaha. Maybe the renormalization is arriving soon. But still Greece will be always a brotherly country to our country.


Ive never seen a country like this But here we are and a lesson to never rely on the turks on anything

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foinikas

I think that it is safe to say that nobody can trust Erdogan and his government again. As soon as he gets the chance,he might start something in Libya,he wants to have operations again in Syria,he wants to expand in Central and East Africa...well,we all know the economy became so bad,that he folded and started asking for friendship with almost everyone. 

The new S-400s deal though might cost them a lot more politically,diplomatically and militarily. I heard they started having problems with lack of spare parts for the F-16s.

Egypt,be on your guard!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> I think that it is safe to say that nobody can trust Erdogan and his government again. As soon as he gets the chance,he might start something in Libya,he wants to have operations again in Syria,he wants to expand in Central and East Africa...well,we all know the economy became so bad,that he folded and started asking for friendship with almost everyone.
> 
> The new S-400s deal though might cost them a lot more politically,diplomatically and militarily. I heard they started having problems with lack of spare parts for the F-16s.
> 
> Egypt,be on your guard!
> 
> 
> View attachment 873217


Have you heard about the Greek acquisition of 12 Mirage 2000 from Qatar


----------



## Foinikas

joker88 said:


> Have you heard about the Greek acquisition of 12 Mirage 2000 from Qatar


N3am,I read about it yesterday. Interesting!


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> N3am,I read about it yesterday. Interesting!





joker88 said:


> Have you heard about the Greek acquisition of 12 Mirage 2000 from Qatar


You have a source for it?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> You have a source for it?


Hona. If you can translate it:









ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: Ελληνικές κινήσεις για την απόκτηση των 12 Mirage 2000-5DA του Κατάρ - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Η είδηση που μεταφέρουμε σήμερα στους αναγνώστες μας είναι από τις πλέον ενδιαφέρουσες των τελευταίων μηνών. Κάποια στιγμή, σε άρθρο μας, είχαμε γράψει για το ενδεχόμενο παραχώρησης 2 κορβετών κλάσης Doha από τις ήδη έτοιμες του Κατάρ, προς την Ελλάδα. Καθώς η ίδια η Ιταλία έκανε «ρελάνς»...




www.ptisidiastima.com


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Hona. If you can translate it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: Ελληνικές κινήσεις για την απόκτηση των 12 Mirage 2000-5DA του Κατάρ - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> Η είδηση που μεταφέρουμε σήμερα στους αναγνώστες μας είναι από τις πλέον ενδιαφέρουσες των τελευταίων μηνών. Κάποια στιγμή, σε άρθρο μας, είχαμε γράψει για το ενδεχόμενο παραχώρησης 2 κορβετών κλάσης Doha από τις ήδη έτοιμες του Κατάρ, προς την Ελλάδα. Καθώς η ίδια η Ιταλία έκανε «ρελάνς»...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com


In egyptian dialect, it is hena not hona (hona=modern standard arabic).

Translation :









ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: Ελληνικές κινήσεις για την απόκτηση των 12 Mirage 2000-5DA του Κατάρ - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Η είδηση που μεταφέρουμε σήμερα στους αναγνώστες μας είναι από τις πλέον ενδιαφέρουσες των τελευταίων μηνών. Κάποια στιγμή, σε άρθρο μας, είχαμε γράψει για το ενδεχόμενο παραχώρησης 2 κορβετών κλάσης Doha από τις ήδη έτοιμες του Κατάρ, προς την Ελλάδα. Καθώς η ίδια η Ιταλία έκανε «ρελάνς»...




www-ptisidiastima-com.translate.goog

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> In egyptian dialect, it is hena not hona (hona=modern standard arabic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΟ: Ελληνικές κινήσεις για την απόκτηση των 12 Mirage 2000-5DA του Κατάρ - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> Η είδηση που μεταφέρουμε σήμερα στους αναγνώστες μας είναι από τις πλέον ενδιαφέρουσες των τελευταίων μηνών. Κάποια στιγμή, σε άρθρο μας, είχαμε γράψει για το ενδεχόμενο παραχώρησης 2 κορβετών κλάσης Doha από τις ήδη έτοιμες του Κατάρ, προς την Ελλάδα. Καθώς η ίδια η Ιταλία έκανε «ρελάνς»...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www-ptisidiastima-com.translate.goog


Personally,I'd prefer if Egypt got those. We don't really need them.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Personally,I'd prefer if Egypt got those. We don't really need them.


Either we will buy/get some of them or we will refuse it so we can buy Eurofighter Typhoon.

Edit : I thought you were talking about the UAE Mirage 2K hahaha


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hi guys,back from my 3 week hiatus, whats new?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Either we will buy/get some of them or we will refuse it so we can buy Eurofighter Typhoon.
> 
> Edit : I thought you were talking about the UAE Mirage 2K hahaha


The Qataris said that first on the list for their Mirage 2000-5s is a muslim country,but they didn't say which one. Maybe Egypt?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Hi guys,back from my 3 week hiatus, whats new?


Nothing hahaha. Maybe that the indian MoD will visit Egypt in september


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> Nothing hahaha. Maybe that the indian MoD will visit Egypt in september


Had to read the posts before going in, no way would we lose out on those su 35s, thats just madness. Also, t50s are only good if another nation sorts out the American parts for say, Korean or European ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Foinikas said:


> I think that it is safe to say that nobody can trust Erdogan and his government again. As soon as he gets the chance,he might start something in Libya,he wants to have operations again in Syria,he wants to expand in Central and East Africa...well,we all know the economy became so bad,that he folded and started asking for friendship with almost everyone.
> 
> The new S-400s deal though might cost them a lot more politically,diplomatically and militarily. I heard they started having problems with lack of spare parts for the F-16s.
> 
> Egypt,be on your guard!
> 
> 
> View attachment 873217



What a force.... Looks like MAHABHARATA KAURAVA force.... No body can dare to mess with them....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Had to read the posts before going in, no way would we lose out on those su 35s, thats just madness. Also, t50s are only good if another nation sorts out the American parts for say, Korean or European ones.


Either Egypt will give up on SU-35 in case if we have alternatives like EFT F-35 etc.. For FA-50, we can use local korean AESA radar, Leonardo radar etc... But the problem will be the armaments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Foinikas. Things are getting tense or what hahaha. Maybe the renormalization is arriving soon. But still Greece will be always a brotherly country to our country.



Just like you said, he'll need to apologize for the idiotic & arrogant comments he made about Sisi first, then Sisi can decide what to do. Totally up to him since he was the one who was disrespected by that guy.



Foinikas said:


> Egypt,be on your guard!



Ever see a fly get swatted, bro? 



Ghostkiller said:


> In egyptian dialect, it is hena not hona (hona=modern standard arabic).



Well, he was close if we were speaking Lebanese but needed to lose the A at the end and just say "hon". Just like they say there in Brumana - Shu hatha hon? lol?



Foinikas said:


> Personally,I'd prefer if Egypt got those. We don't really need them.



No no no, bro. We don't need anything from that gas and sand state whatsoever. If it was Saudiya? Absolutely. UAE? Sure, shokran gazeelan. Qatar? La2a, abadan!

Was looking at this pic the other day and was really interested to see 10 F-16 blk 40s and every one of them mounted with a LANTIRN pod and I can only see one fighter with an AIM-9M/L on one of its wingtip rails and assuming they all are armed with at least one AIM-9.

But the LANTIRN is acronym for Low Altitude Navigation and Targeting Infrared for Night and is a combination navigation & ground targeting pod. So all those EAF pilots doing pre-flight inspections on their falcons are off on a specific training mission but without any ground munitions seems to be specific training on using the navigation aspect of the pod only. A lot of very neat things you can notice in many of these pics if you pay close attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> No no no, bro. We don't need anything from that gas and sand state whatsoever. If it was Saudiya? Absolutely. UAE? Sure, shokran gazeelan. Qatar? La2a, abadan!


Afham,afham. I wouldn't want them either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Afham,afham. I wouldn't want them either.


The best Mirage 2K choice is the emiratis ones. They are so modern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> The best Mirage 2K choice is the emiratis ones. They are so modern.





https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60041-uae-president-sheikh-mohammad-and-mirage-2000-9s-resale



If you believe TR they are going to resell them at some time.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60041-uae-president-sheikh-mohammad-and-mirage-2000-9s-resale
> 
> 
> 
> If you believe TR they are going to resell them at some time.


They have to retire them and the Rafale will replace it. So it seems like Egypt Morocco Iraq or Greece will get some of it. The good thing about the emiratis Mirage is that they are modernized .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Afham,afham. I wouldn't want them either.



What's your honest opinion on this thing for the EAF and for any other AF?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> What's your honest opinion on this thing for the EAF and for any other AF?
> 
> View attachment 873355


I know this question wasn't directed at me, but I think its just an all right aircraft for third world nations and those without the money to buy more expensive aircraft.

For Egypt, its good as trainer aircraft nothing more nothing less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562337099407413248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561353653272940545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561352929566760960


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562636803336982529


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> I know this question wasn't directed at me, but I think its just an all right aircraft for third world nations and those without the money to buy more expensive aircraft.
> 
> For Egypt, its good as trainer aircraft nothing more nothing less.



No worries, anyone is more than welcome to reply. There's on one individual here that I will never reciprocate to after the filthy post he directed towards me. Other than that, everyone else is perfectly fine.

Agreed about the FA-50 and really the same would apply to the M346 simply by virtue of being light attack aircraft. They're roles would be very limited in a full-scale conflict where the skies are filled with air superiority fighters. Although they could be used in tactical combat scenarios as decoys with escorts even as lures in BVR combat. So they do have a bit of potential. I think the ToT portion matters as much as the airplane's capabilities for the EAF.

I do think the Tejas is combat worthy, though, and not just a trainer with some attack roles attached to it,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60123-egypt-kai-radars-purchase-and-tot



Egypt, KAI, radars purchase and ToT






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with the South Korean defense company Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI) for a comprehensive agreement that includes purchase, transfer of technology (ToT), and joint training programs for radars.



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60141-egypt-mitsubishi-electric-and-radars-tot



Egypt: Mitsubishi Electric, and radars ToT






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with the Japanese company Mitsubishi Electric regarding a transfer of technology (ToT) and license agreement for the local manufacture of one of Mitsubishi’s radar systems.

However, Mitsubishi Electric needs approval from the USA to proceed with a ToT agreement, as the radar in question is based on U.S. designs.

Excellent news, imagine having AESA radar ToT from SK. This will enhance our industry capabilities. Same thing with Japanese radar.

@Gomig-21 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

And french mirages are advanced as well, should just stock up on mirages from almost every nation that used them, Taiwan won't give them up for obvious reasons. India has second hand refurbished aircraft so wouldn't that make it cheaper to get those? I think we should work something out with france to have the mirages upgraded to modern standards even if its expensive, it'll be worth it. Would love the greeks to give us their mirages if it were possible. Qatar only uses like a dozen of them so idk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxH1-H2wwPp1LT43KJFunwBfuKLLnG8uUe









Speculation indicates the possibility of Egypt's intervention in the manufacture of the South Korean fighter KF-21 during the coming years with the establishment of a manufacturing line for it in Egypt with a special version to meet the requirements of the Egyptian Air Force under the name KF-21EG

The fighter is from the 4++ generation and there are future versions of the fifth generation
Korea also offered to manufacture FA-50 advanced training and light combat aircraft in Egypt, with 100 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

SU-35 SE delivery is 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> SU-35 SE delivery is 2023



When in the video does he say that, bro? I didn't hear him mention that at all unless I missed it. He said a lot of what's been happening and why it's in the position it's in ATM, but I never heard him say the delivery will be in 2023. Point it out pls because that would be great news.



Ghostkiller said:


> Speculation indicates the possibility of Egypt's intervention in the manufacture of the South Korean fighter KF-21 during the coming years with the establishment of a manufacturing line for it in Egypt with a special version to meet the requirements of the Egyptian Air Force under the name KF-21EG
> 
> The fighter is from the 4++ generation and there are future versions of the fifth generation
> Korea also offered to manufacture FA-50 advanced training and light combat aircraft in Egypt, with 100 aircraft.



That all sounds great and everything, but a couple of points. 1) KF-21EG is a lousy designation. The KF should be completely dropped and it should be just EG-21 and that's it.

2) So a manufacturing line for that aircraft but in no way should it EVER be this first tranche with the half-tucked belly missiles. That's almost like a step backwards. It should DEFINITELY be the next tranche which is expected to have an actual weapons bay to complete the stealth aspect. Otherwise it's just another 4+++++++++ and the EAF is already very satisfied in that department. No need to sell a potential 5th gen short by taking this on. That would be the stupidest thing ever.

3) On top of that, do people realize the cost of having 2 production lines of that caliber? We're talking at least $7 - $10 billion and that's if all goes perfectly smooth and no cost overruns or delays or unexpected jams etc. Add that to the cost of the 30 Rafales and whatever else they're thinking of acquiring like the Typhoons and all the naval acquisitions such as the 6 MEKOs and 4 additional Bergamini FREMMs and all the other naval assets they've committed to we're looking at a potential $20 - $30+ billon. That is a lot of loot I worry a bit that it might be beyond Egypt's ability and maybe they should slow down a little. Either go with the stealthy bird or the trainer, but both, I think is nuts TBH.

BTW, if they want to start a complete, secure and super advanced and completely home-grown domestic AESA radar for all the fighters with GaN technology as well as A2A missiles in the 150km range with 100km NEZ and a variety of lethal cruise missiles as well as next generation armor, President Sisi if he's following this forum can just log in with his username and just let me know. All I need is 10 super qualified engineers, a certain negotiated budget, a custom & secure facility that includes secure testing sights and myself, at my age (19 going on to 20) can and will pull all that off in record time and put Egypt on the front of the map. All he has to do is say the word and there would never be any security issues or worries or any of that kinda crap and the leap forward will be unreal and set in record time. We can do it, he just had to say the word and we'll make it happen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> When in the video does he say that, bro? I didn't hear him mention that at all unless I missed it. He said a lot of what's been happening and why it's in the position it's in ATM, but I never heard him say the delivery will be in 2023. Point it out pls because that would be great news.


2:15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> 2:15



Oh ok that part. That was more of him stating the terms of the original contract which was signed in 2018 for 24 aircraft to be delivered by Russian in 2023. That's really the only thing we have to hang our heads on. Although I must say that it's pretty obvious bro the friggin things have been ready for quite some time, and many of the earlier models were already being tested in 2020 and those should've been already delivered like the MiGs. For the first batch to start arriving in 2023 is 5 years? Doesn't seem right but that's my usual pessimism coming out again. I hope there's some solid truth to that original contract timeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh ok that part. That was more of him stating the terms of the original contract which was signed in 2018 for 24 aircraft to be delivered by Russian in 2023. That's really the only thing we have to hang our heads on. Although I must say that it's pretty obvious bro the friggin things have been ready for quite some time, and many of the earlier models were already being tested in 2020 and those should've been already delivered like the MiGs. For the first batch to start arriving in 2023 is 5 years? Doesn't seem right but that's my usual pessimism coming out again. I hope there's some solid truth to that original contract timeline.


It only means there are no real delays in delivery..just speculations here and there..
As for the 5 years question..there can be many reasons:
The main ones that come to mind are: since it is the first time EAF is getting an air supremacy fighter..the pilots and technicians need a very sound training to become "fluent" in handling the SU-35E Super Flanker and all its aspects.. for example, Just that thrust-vectoring needs quite some time to master.. add to that 2 radars .. a forward one and a rear-facing one (if we don't count those 2 more AESA radars in the wings edges..which makes it 4 radars) this is something else to master for one pilot (since we know it is a single seat fighter)..
The navigation system *BINS-SP-2 strap-down inertial navigation system* (the same as on the SU-57) can identify the aircraft’s location independently from satellite positioning and without communicating with ground-based systems,. this is also something new for the EAF pilots to be trained on thoroughly..we can easily add the training on the powerful EW Khibiny L175M system..
Other than that..there is the fact that the SU-57 Belka AESA radar will be used to design other AESA radars versions.. which is confirmed for the SU-35..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It only means there are no real delays in delivery..just speculations here and there..
> As for the 5 years question..there can be many reasons:
> The main ones that come to mind are: since it is the first time EAF is getting an air supremacy fighter..the pilots and technicians need a very sound training to become "fluent" in handling the SU-35E Super Flanker and all its aspects.. for example, Just that thrust-vectoring needs quite some time to master.. add to that 2 radars .. a forward one and a rear-facing one (if we don't count those 2 more AESA radars in the wings edges..which makes it 4 radars) this is something else to master for one pilot (since we know it is a single seat fighter)..
> The navigation system *BINS-SP-2 strap-down inertial navigation system* (the same as on the SU-57) can identify the aircraft’s location independently from satellite positioning and without communicating with ground-based systems,. this is also something new for the EAF pilots to be trained on thoroughly..we can easily add the training on the powerful EW Khibiny L175M system..
> Other than that..there is the fact that the SU-57 Belka AESA radar will be used to design other AESA radars versions.. which is confirmed for the SU-35..


The problem is that sometimes the Russians exaggerate too much about the weapons and so that's why during wartime, the allied and friends to Russia get surprised by the effectiveness of those armaments.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

Regarding the SU-35, there are many factors in the deal
Egypt did not cancel the deal and did not buy a replacement, but only requested the AESA radar, which is the N-036 radar, to be installed on the plane, and the Russians agreed to the amendment. 20 last planes When a ban on delivery of planes occurred when the planes were released, Samar requested some modifications to the planes when they were delivered

We come to the most important point, the large number of inks related to the fact that Egypt requests the transfer of AESA radar technology and buys from many countries. The radars come to one point. There are real or good plans to transfer the technology. The Turks transferred the technology from the Europeans and with medicine in the production of the entire series of their radar, while in Egypt there is a severe chaos that buys the radars from In the east, Russia and China, and in the west, France, Italy, and England, and they ask Korea and Japan, all of which are ground-based radars, to cooperate with South Korea in ground-based radars, not fighters’ radar.




We came to the point of the T-50/FA-50 plane. The plane is a training plane, not a fighter, and does not have the specifications of a fighter, but also the Koreans have many defects. They are always the big financial profit, the goal of the footballers, so any Korean product is very high in price. The plane was sold to Poland at a price of 60 million dollars and its potential does not live up to this. The price is not complete as a light fighter, whether it is equipment, specifications or ammunition, we are talking on the ground




_Air launched glide pod with multiple kamikaze loitering drones as payload 
under development for LCA_

exactly the contrary
The LCA aircraft has true fighter specifications and the capabilities of the best in its class after the JAS-39E
The highest thrust against the weight of the best equipment, the best electronics, the best armament, the highest altitude, the highest climbing ability, the best in electronic warfare equipment. It is characterized by multiple munitions, the METEOR missile, the ASTRA MK2 missile, and the multi-purpose anti-radar missile RudraM2/3. It can be used as an anti-ship against surface ships and ground targets as well, and the BrahMos-NG missile for fighters. MiG-29, Rafale and LCA

We come to the most important points. India simply can provide the Uttam AESA radar for the Egyptian MiG-29 and Mirage 2000 fighters by transferring the Indian technology. It is easier to transfer technology from the Koreans. They are competing with the Chinese. India to provide Egypt with the basic technologies for the military industries is not the highest, but the easiest to implement, the least expensive, the most feasible, technically and economically. Unlike the South Koreans, they are very greedy, with exaggerated prices, and this printed the Koreans. We even saw 10 years to agree on the transfer of the K-9A cannon technology. The funny thing is that South Korea got a system Fire management from the Egyptian development of the T-122 cannon loaded on the M109 chassis, and Egypt sold it to Korea in the eighties easily, and on the basis of which South Korea built the K-9 cannon fire management systems, and the cannon was sold to Egypt at a very high price by transferring 67% technology and old versions and not the latest such as Britain and other countries that You will get a half server to and better equipment for firefighting vehicles and ammunition transfers
Why is America pushing South Korea to sell and assemble the T-50 plane?
First, the high price
Restricting the transfer of technology to the minimum level of assembly only, without benefiting Egypt only, except for the low cost of labor in assembly in Egypt
Full American control of the GE-404 engine, it provides the weakest engine in its class for the T-50 with a capacity of 17,700 pounds, while the Indian version of the engine has a thrust of 20,020 pounds
India is providing the RD-33/93 engine, and has already tested it on the LCA plane, and France is also producing a copy of the M88 engine with a thrust capacity of up to 24,000 pounds for the LCA plane. The Indian dollar will benefit later in supplying munitions to Egypt, and even if Egypt requests the manufacture of munitions, India will agree simply because it knows that the volume of deals with Egypt will be huge, and the transfer of technology to produce an air-to-air missile from India to Egypt will not be difficult, while the Korean plane depends on the banned AIM-9X & AIM-120 missiles On Egypt, if America can, through the T-50 plane, control the level of armaments for Egypt and control the level of technology transferred to Egypt, as well as raise the cost to Egypt




The LCA has completed the HAL Combat Air Teaming System (CATS) program.

India offers a wide range of products, as it offers the production of LCH, DHRUV MK4
This allows Egypt to produce better copies with conscious specifications, as well as with European cooperation, at low costs, and with extensive production and marketing in African countries.

Any revival of aircraft factories that have been deliberately stopped over the past years for the interests of some
There is simply no comparison between the LCA and the T-50 .
Some look at history when Indian defense projects were faltering, but now things have changed
Egypt has previous experiences in technology transfer and cooperation with India, which encourages intensive cooperation with India

Economic cooperation with India is balanced with Egypt and preferred because it provides exports and imports in a comprehensive manner that is closer to equality and not like other countries
Regarding the SU-35, there are many factors in the deal
Egypt did not cancel the deal and did not buy a replacement, but only requested the AESA radar, which is the N-036 radar, to be installed on the plane, and the Russians agreed to the amendment. 20 last planes When a ban on delivery of planes occurred when the planes were released, Samar requested some modifications to the planes when they were delivered

We come to the most important point, the large number of inks related to the fact that Egypt requests the transfer of AESA radar technology and buys from many countries. The radars come to one point. There are real or good plans to transfer the technology. The Turks transferred the technology from the Europeans and with medicine in the production of the entire series of their radar, while in Egypt there is a severe chaos that buys the radars from In the east, Russia and China, and in the west, France, Italy, and England, and they ask Korea and Japan, all of which are ground-based radars, to cooperate with South Korea in ground-based radars, not fighters’ radar.

We came to the point of the T-50/FA-50 plane. The plane is a training plane, not a fighter, and does not have the specifications of a fighter, but also the Koreans have many defects. They are always the big financial profit, the goal of the footballers, so any Korean product is very high in price. The plane was sold to Poland at a price of 60 million dollars and its potential does not live up to this. The price is not complete as a light fighter, whether it is equipment, specifications or ammunition, we are talking on the ground

exactly the contrary
The LCA aircraft has true fighter specifications and the capabilities of the best in its class after the JAS-39E
The highest thrust against the weight of the best equipment, the best electronics, the best armament, the highest altitude, the highest climbing ability, the best in electronic warfare equipment. It is characterized by multiple munitions, the METEOR missile, the ASTRA MK2 missile, and the multi-purpose anti-radar missile RudraM2/3. It can be used as an anti-ship against surface ships and ground targets as well, and the BrahMos-NG missile for fighters. MiG-29, Rafale and LCA

We come to the most important points. India simply can provide the Uttam AESA radar for the Egyptian MiG-29 and Mirage 2000 fighters by transferring the Indian technology. It is easier to transfer technology from the Koreans. They are competing with the Chinese. India to provide Egypt with the basic technologies for the military industries is not the highest, but the easiest to implement, the least expensive, the most feasible, technically and economically. Unlike the South Koreans, they are very greedy, with exaggerated prices, and this printed the Koreans. We even saw 10 years to agree on the transfer of the K-9A cannon technology. The funny thing is that South Korea got a system Fire management from the Egyptian development of the T-122 cannon loaded on the M109 chassis, and Egypt sold it to Korea in the eighties easily, and on the basis of which South Korea built the K-9 cannon fire management systems, and the cannon was sold to Egypt at a very high price by transferring 67% technology and old versions and not the latest such as Britain and other countries that You will get a half server to and better equipment for firefighting vehicles and ammunition transfers
Why is America pushing South Korea to sell and assemble the T-50 plane?
First, the high price
Restricting the transfer of technology to the minimum level of assembly only, without benefiting Egypt only, except for the low cost of labor in assembly in Egypt
Full American control of the GE-404 engine, it provides the weakest engine in its class for the T-50 with a capacity of 17,700 pounds, while the Indian version of the engine has a thrust of 20,020 pounds
India is providing the RD-33/93 engine, and has already tested it on the LCA plane, and France is also producing a copy of the M88 engine with a thrust capacity of up to 24,000 pounds for the LCA plane. The Indian dollar will benefit later in supplying munitions to Egypt, and even if Egypt requests the manufacture of munitions, India will agree simply because it knows that the volume of deals with Egypt will be huge, and the transfer of technology to produce an air-to-air missile from India to Egypt will not be difficult, while the Korean plane depends on the banned AIM-9X & AIM-120 missiles On Egypt, if America can, through the T-50 plane, control the level of armaments for Egypt and control the level of technology transferred to Egypt, as well as raise the cost to Egypt

The LCA has completed the HAL Combat Air Teaming System (CATS) program.

India offers a wide range of products, as it offers the production of LCH, DHRUV MK4
This allows Egypt to produce better copies with conscious specifications, as well as with European cooperation, at low costs, and with extensive production and marketing in African countries.

Any revival of aircraft factories that have been deliberately stopped over the past years for the interests of some
There is simply no comparison between the LCA and the T-50 .
Some look at history when Indian defense projects were faltering, but now things have changed
Egypt has previous experiences in technology transfer and cooperation with India, which encourages intensive cooperation with India




Economic cooperation with India is balanced with Egypt and preferred because it provides exports and imports in a comprehensive manner that is closer to equality and not like other countries

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 873834
> 
> Regarding the SU-35, there are many factors in the deal
> Egypt did not cancel the deal and did not buy a replacement, but only requested the AESA radar, which is the N-036 radar, to be installed on the plane, and the Russians agreed to the amendment. 20 last planes When a ban on delivery of planes occurred when the planes were released, Samar requested some modifications to the planes when they were delivered
> 
> We come to the most important point, the large number of inks related to the fact that Egypt requests the transfer of AESA radar technology and buys from many countries. The radars come to one point. There are real or good plans to transfer the technology. The Turks transferred the technology from the Europeans and with medicine in the production of the entire series of their radar, while in Egypt there is a severe chaos that buys the radars from In the east, Russia and China, and in the west, France, Italy, and England, and they ask Korea and Japan, all of which are ground-based radars, to cooperate with South Korea in ground-based radars, not fighters’ radar.
> View attachment 873835
> 
> We came to the point of the T-50/FA-50 plane. The plane is a training plane, not a fighter, and does not have the specifications of a fighter, but also the Koreans have many defects. They are always the big financial profit, the goal of the footballers, so any Korean product is very high in price. The plane was sold to Poland at a price of 60 million dollars and its potential does not live up to this. The price is not complete as a light fighter, whether it is equipment, specifications or ammunition, we are talking on the ground
> View attachment 873836
> 
> _Air launched glide pod with multiple kamikaze loitering drones as payload
> under development for LCA_
> 
> exactly the contrary
> The LCA aircraft has true fighter specifications and the capabilities of the best in its class after the JAS-39E
> The highest thrust against the weight of the best equipment, the best electronics, the best armament, the highest altitude, the highest climbing ability, the best in electronic warfare equipment. It is characterized by multiple munitions, the METEOR missile, the ASTRA MK2 missile, and the multi-purpose anti-radar missile RudraM2/3. It can be used as an anti-ship against surface ships and ground targets as well, and the BrahMos-NG missile for fighters. MiG-29, Rafale and LCA
> 
> We come to the most important points. India simply can provide the Uttam AESA radar for the Egyptian MiG-29 and Mirage 2000 fighters by transferring the Indian technology. It is easier to transfer technology from the Koreans. They are competing with the Chinese. India to provide Egypt with the basic technologies for the military industries is not the highest, but the easiest to implement, the least expensive, the most feasible, technically and economically. Unlike the South Koreans, they are very greedy, with exaggerated prices, and this printed the Koreans. We even saw 10 years to agree on the transfer of the K-9A cannon technology. The funny thing is that South Korea got a system Fire management from the Egyptian development of the T-122 cannon loaded on the M109 chassis, and Egypt sold it to Korea in the eighties easily, and on the basis of which South Korea built the K-9 cannon fire management systems, and the cannon was sold to Egypt at a very high price by transferring 67% technology and old versions and not the latest such as Britain and other countries that You will get a half server to and better equipment for firefighting vehicles and ammunition transfers
> Why is America pushing South Korea to sell and assemble the T-50 plane?
> First, the high price
> Restricting the transfer of technology to the minimum level of assembly only, without benefiting Egypt only, except for the low cost of labor in assembly in Egypt
> Full American control of the GE-404 engine, it provides the weakest engine in its class for the T-50 with a capacity of 17,700 pounds, while the Indian version of the engine has a thrust of 20,020 pounds
> India is providing the RD-33/93 engine, and has already tested it on the LCA plane, and France is also producing a copy of the M88 engine with a thrust capacity of up to 24,000 pounds for the LCA plane. The Indian dollar will benefit later in supplying munitions to Egypt, and even if Egypt requests the manufacture of munitions, India will agree simply because it knows that the volume of deals with Egypt will be huge, and the transfer of technology to produce an air-to-air missile from India to Egypt will not be difficult, while the Korean plane depends on the banned AIM-9X & AIM-120 missiles On Egypt, if America can, through the T-50 plane, control the level of armaments for Egypt and control the level of technology transferred to Egypt, as well as raise the cost to Egypt
> View attachment 873837
> 
> The LCA has completed the HAL Combat Air Teaming System (CATS) program.
> 
> India offers a wide range of products, as it offers the production of LCH, DHRUV MK4
> This allows Egypt to produce better copies with conscious specifications, as well as with European cooperation, at low costs, and with extensive production and marketing in African countries.
> 
> Any revival of aircraft factories that have been deliberately stopped over the past years for the interests of some
> There is simply no comparison between the LCA and the T-50 .
> Some look at history when Indian defense projects were faltering, but now things have changed
> Egypt has previous experiences in technology transfer and cooperation with India, which encourages intensive cooperation with India
> 
> Economic cooperation with India is balanced with Egypt and preferred because it provides exports and imports in a comprehensive manner that is closer to equality and not like other countries
> Regarding the SU-35, there are many factors in the deal
> Egypt did not cancel the deal and did not buy a replacement, but only requested the AESA radar, which is the N-036 radar, to be installed on the plane, and the Russians agreed to the amendment. 20 last planes When a ban on delivery of planes occurred when the planes were released, Samar requested some modifications to the planes when they were delivered
> 
> We come to the most important point, the large number of inks related to the fact that Egypt requests the transfer of AESA radar technology and buys from many countries. The radars come to one point. There are real or good plans to transfer the technology. The Turks transferred the technology from the Europeans and with medicine in the production of the entire series of their radar, while in Egypt there is a severe chaos that buys the radars from In the east, Russia and China, and in the west, France, Italy, and England, and they ask Korea and Japan, all of which are ground-based radars, to cooperate with South Korea in ground-based radars, not fighters’ radar.
> 
> We came to the point of the T-50/FA-50 plane. The plane is a training plane, not a fighter, and does not have the specifications of a fighter, but also the Koreans have many defects. They are always the big financial profit, the goal of the footballers, so any Korean product is very high in price. The plane was sold to Poland at a price of 60 million dollars and its potential does not live up to this. The price is not complete as a light fighter, whether it is equipment, specifications or ammunition, we are talking on the ground
> 
> exactly the contrary
> The LCA aircraft has true fighter specifications and the capabilities of the best in its class after the JAS-39E
> The highest thrust against the weight of the best equipment, the best electronics, the best armament, the highest altitude, the highest climbing ability, the best in electronic warfare equipment. It is characterized by multiple munitions, the METEOR missile, the ASTRA MK2 missile, and the multi-purpose anti-radar missile RudraM2/3. It can be used as an anti-ship against surface ships and ground targets as well, and the BrahMos-NG missile for fighters. MiG-29, Rafale and LCA
> 
> We come to the most important points. India simply can provide the Uttam AESA radar for the Egyptian MiG-29 and Mirage 2000 fighters by transferring the Indian technology. It is easier to transfer technology from the Koreans. They are competing with the Chinese. India to provide Egypt with the basic technologies for the military industries is not the highest, but the easiest to implement, the least expensive, the most feasible, technically and economically. Unlike the South Koreans, they are very greedy, with exaggerated prices, and this printed the Koreans. We even saw 10 years to agree on the transfer of the K-9A cannon technology. The funny thing is that South Korea got a system Fire management from the Egyptian development of the T-122 cannon loaded on the M109 chassis, and Egypt sold it to Korea in the eighties easily, and on the basis of which South Korea built the K-9 cannon fire management systems, and the cannon was sold to Egypt at a very high price by transferring 67% technology and old versions and not the latest such as Britain and other countries that You will get a half server to and better equipment for firefighting vehicles and ammunition transfers
> Why is America pushing South Korea to sell and assemble the T-50 plane?
> First, the high price
> Restricting the transfer of technology to the minimum level of assembly only, without benefiting Egypt only, except for the low cost of labor in assembly in Egypt
> Full American control of the GE-404 engine, it provides the weakest engine in its class for the T-50 with a capacity of 17,700 pounds, while the Indian version of the engine has a thrust of 20,020 pounds
> India is providing the RD-33/93 engine, and has already tested it on the LCA plane, and France is also producing a copy of the M88 engine with a thrust capacity of up to 24,000 pounds for the LCA plane. The Indian dollar will benefit later in supplying munitions to Egypt, and even if Egypt requests the manufacture of munitions, India will agree simply because it knows that the volume of deals with Egypt will be huge, and the transfer of technology to produce an air-to-air missile from India to Egypt will not be difficult, while the Korean plane depends on the banned AIM-9X & AIM-120 missiles On Egypt, if America can, through the T-50 plane, control the level of armaments for Egypt and control the level of technology transferred to Egypt, as well as raise the cost to Egypt
> 
> The LCA has completed the HAL Combat Air Teaming System (CATS) program.
> 
> India offers a wide range of products, as it offers the production of LCH, DHRUV MK4
> This allows Egypt to produce better copies with conscious specifications, as well as with European cooperation, at low costs, and with extensive production and marketing in African countries.
> 
> Any revival of aircraft factories that have been deliberately stopped over the past years for the interests of some
> There is simply no comparison between the LCA and the T-50 .
> Some look at history when Indian defense projects were faltering, but now things have changed
> Egypt has previous experiences in technology transfer and cooperation with India, which encourages intensive cooperation with India
> View attachment 873839
> 
> Economic cooperation with India is balanced with Egypt and preferred because it provides exports and imports in a comprehensive manner that is closer to equality and not like other countries


----------



## Hydration

I would be grateful if sami tells us what does he work, his nationality and his sources.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I would be grateful if sami tells us what does he work, his nationality and his sources.


hahahaha. He is a mysterious man haha.


----------



## vishwambhar

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 873834
> 
> Regarding the SU-35, there are many factors in the deal
> Egypt did not cancel the deal and did not buy a replacement, but only requested the AESA radar, which is the N-036 radar, to be installed on the plane, and the Russians agreed to the amendment. 20 last planes When a ban on delivery of planes occurred when the planes were released, Samar requested some modifications to the planes when they were delivered
> 
> We come to the most important point, the large number of inks related to the fact that Egypt requests the transfer of AESA radar technology and buys from many countries. The radars come to one point. There are real or good plans to transfer the technology. The Turks transferred the technology from the Europeans and with medicine in the production of the entire series of their radar, while in Egypt there is a severe chaos that buys the radars from In the east, Russia and China, and in the west, France, Italy, and England, and they ask Korea and Japan, all of which are ground-based radars, to cooperate with South Korea in ground-based radars, not fighters’ radar.
> View attachment 873835
> 
> We came to the point of the T-50/FA-50 plane. The plane is a training plane, not a fighter, and does not have the specifications of a fighter, but also the Koreans have many defects. They are always the big financial profit, the goal of the footballers, so any Korean product is very high in price. The plane was sold to Poland at a price of 60 million dollars and its potential does not live up to this. The price is not complete as a light fighter, whether it is equipment, specifications or ammunition, we are talking on the ground
> View attachment 873836
> 
> _Air launched glide pod with multiple kamikaze loitering drones as payload
> under development for LCA_
> 
> exactly the contrary
> The LCA aircraft has true fighter specifications and the capabilities of the best in its class after the JAS-39E
> The highest thrust against the weight of the best equipment, the best electronics, the best armament, the highest altitude, the highest climbing ability, the best in electronic warfare equipment. It is characterized by multiple munitions, the METEOR missile, the ASTRA MK2 missile, and the multi-purpose anti-radar missile RudraM2/3. It can be used as an anti-ship against surface ships and ground targets as well, and the BrahMos-NG missile for fighters. MiG-29, Rafale and LCA
> 
> We come to the most important points. India simply can provide the Uttam AESA radar for the Egyptian MiG-29 and Mirage 2000 fighters by transferring the Indian technology. It is easier to transfer technology from the Koreans. They are competing with the Chinese. India to provide Egypt with the basic technologies for the military industries is not the highest, but the easiest to implement, the least expensive, the most feasible, technically and economically. Unlike the South Koreans, they are very greedy, with exaggerated prices, and this printed the Koreans. We even saw 10 years to agree on the transfer of the K-9A cannon technology. The funny thing is that South Korea got a system Fire management from the Egyptian development of the T-122 cannon loaded on the M109 chassis, and Egypt sold it to Korea in the eighties easily, and on the basis of which South Korea built the K-9 cannon fire management systems, and the cannon was sold to Egypt at a very high price by transferring 67% technology and old versions and not the latest such as Britain and other countries that You will get a half server to and better equipment for firefighting vehicles and ammunition transfers
> Why is America pushing South Korea to sell and assemble the T-50 plane?
> First, the high price
> Restricting the transfer of technology to the minimum level of assembly only, without benefiting Egypt only, except for the low cost of labor in assembly in Egypt
> Full American control of the GE-404 engine, it provides the weakest engine in its class for the T-50 with a capacity of 17,700 pounds, while the Indian version of the engine has a thrust of 20,020 pounds
> India is providing the RD-33/93 engine, and has already tested it on the LCA plane, and France is also producing a copy of the M88 engine with a thrust capacity of up to 24,000 pounds for the LCA plane. The Indian dollar will benefit later in supplying munitions to Egypt, and even if Egypt requests the manufacture of munitions, India will agree simply because it knows that the volume of deals with Egypt will be huge, and the transfer of technology to produce an air-to-air missile from India to Egypt will not be difficult, while the Korean plane depends on the banned AIM-9X & AIM-120 missiles On Egypt, if America can, through the T-50 plane, control the level of armaments for Egypt and control the level of technology transferred to Egypt, as well as raise the cost to Egypt
> View attachment 873837
> 
> The LCA has completed the HAL Combat Air Teaming System (CATS) program.
> 
> India offers a wide range of products, as it offers the production of LCH, DHRUV MK4
> This allows Egypt to produce better copies with conscious specifications, as well as with European cooperation, at low costs, and with extensive production and marketing in African countries.
> 
> Any revival of aircraft factories that have been deliberately stopped over the past years for the interests of some
> There is simply no comparison between the LCA and the T-50 .
> Some look at history when Indian defense projects were faltering, but now things have changed
> Egypt has previous experiences in technology transfer and cooperation with India, which encourages intensive cooperation with India
> 
> Economic cooperation with India is balanced with Egypt and preferred because it provides exports and imports in a comprehensive manner that is closer to equality and not like other countries
> Regarding the SU-35, there are many factors in the deal
> Egypt did not cancel the deal and did not buy a replacement, but only requested the AESA radar, which is the N-036 radar, to be installed on the plane, and the Russians agreed to the amendment. 20 last planes When a ban on delivery of planes occurred when the planes were released, Samar requested some modifications to the planes when they were delivered
> 
> We come to the most important point, the large number of inks related to the fact that Egypt requests the transfer of AESA radar technology and buys from many countries. The radars come to one point. There are real or good plans to transfer the technology. The Turks transferred the technology from the Europeans and with medicine in the production of the entire series of their radar, while in Egypt there is a severe chaos that buys the radars from In the east, Russia and China, and in the west, France, Italy, and England, and they ask Korea and Japan, all of which are ground-based radars, to cooperate with South Korea in ground-based radars, not fighters’ radar.
> 
> We came to the point of the T-50/FA-50 plane. The plane is a training plane, not a fighter, and does not have the specifications of a fighter, but also the Koreans have many defects. They are always the big financial profit, the goal of the footballers, so any Korean product is very high in price. The plane was sold to Poland at a price of 60 million dollars and its potential does not live up to this. The price is not complete as a light fighter, whether it is equipment, specifications or ammunition, we are talking on the ground
> 
> exactly the contrary
> The LCA aircraft has true fighter specifications and the capabilities of the best in its class after the JAS-39E
> The highest thrust against the weight of the best equipment, the best electronics, the best armament, the highest altitude, the highest climbing ability, the best in electronic warfare equipment. It is characterized by multiple munitions, the METEOR missile, the ASTRA MK2 missile, and the multi-purpose anti-radar missile RudraM2/3. It can be used as an anti-ship against surface ships and ground targets as well, and the BrahMos-NG missile for fighters. MiG-29, Rafale and LCA
> 
> We come to the most important points. India simply can provide the Uttam AESA radar for the Egyptian MiG-29 and Mirage 2000 fighters by transferring the Indian technology. It is easier to transfer technology from the Koreans. They are competing with the Chinese. India to provide Egypt with the basic technologies for the military industries is not the highest, but the easiest to implement, the least expensive, the most feasible, technically and economically. Unlike the South Koreans, they are very greedy, with exaggerated prices, and this printed the Koreans. We even saw 10 years to agree on the transfer of the K-9A cannon technology. The funny thing is that South Korea got a system Fire management from the Egyptian development of the T-122 cannon loaded on the M109 chassis, and Egypt sold it to Korea in the eighties easily, and on the basis of which South Korea built the K-9 cannon fire management systems, and the cannon was sold to Egypt at a very high price by transferring 67% technology and old versions and not the latest such as Britain and other countries that You will get a half server to and better equipment for firefighting vehicles and ammunition transfers
> Why is America pushing South Korea to sell and assemble the T-50 plane?
> First, the high price
> Restricting the transfer of technology to the minimum level of assembly only, without benefiting Egypt only, except for the low cost of labor in assembly in Egypt
> Full American control of the GE-404 engine, it provides the weakest engine in its class for the T-50 with a capacity of 17,700 pounds, while the Indian version of the engine has a thrust of 20,020 pounds
> India is providing the RD-33/93 engine, and has already tested it on the LCA plane, and France is also producing a copy of the M88 engine with a thrust capacity of up to 24,000 pounds for the LCA plane. The Indian dollar will benefit later in supplying munitions to Egypt, and even if Egypt requests the manufacture of munitions, India will agree simply because it knows that the volume of deals with Egypt will be huge, and the transfer of technology to produce an air-to-air missile from India to Egypt will not be difficult, while the Korean plane depends on the banned AIM-9X & AIM-120 missiles On Egypt, if America can, through the T-50 plane, control the level of armaments for Egypt and control the level of technology transferred to Egypt, as well as raise the cost to Egypt
> 
> The LCA has completed the HAL Combat Air Teaming System (CATS) program.
> 
> India offers a wide range of products, as it offers the production of LCH, DHRUV MK4
> This allows Egypt to produce better copies with conscious specifications, as well as with European cooperation, at low costs, and with extensive production and marketing in African countries.
> 
> Any revival of aircraft factories that have been deliberately stopped over the past years for the interests of some
> There is simply no comparison between the LCA and the T-50 .
> Some look at history when Indian defense projects were faltering, but now things have changed
> Egypt has previous experiences in technology transfer and cooperation with India, which encourages intensive cooperation with India
> View attachment 873839
> 
> Economic cooperation with India is balanced with Egypt and preferred because it provides exports and imports in a comprehensive manner that is closer to equality and not like other countries



Egypt which has an access to world top of the line weapon systems it feels really great when an Egyptian says as above.... Hope India Egypt defence relationship strengthen further....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

vishwambhar said:


> Egypt which has an access to world top of the line weapon systems it feels really great when an Egyptian says as above.... Hope India Egypt defence relationship strengthen further....


You believe that Egypt can purchase Astra missile with or without ToT or Israel will lobby?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Ghostkiller said:


> You believe that Egypt can purchase Astra missile with or without ToT or Israel will lobby?


This is the real issue..... Considering India and Israel friendship and not to mention India too depends on Israel for some critical defense requirements it will be interesting to see how Israel reacts if such deal happens between India and Egypt....
But at the same time I guess people sitting in MOD of India must have considered all such possible obstacles before making an offer..... Not to mention India is quite a MASTER when it comes to BALANCING.....


----------



## sami_1

The armament process depends on many factors. It is dangerous to rely on countries affiliated with the United States, which have had a consistent policy to weaken the armament programs and plans in Egypt and the military industry continuously for many years.

Through things that appear to be military cooperation programs, why does America give licenses to produce American weapons to Egypt?
First, to prevent its export operations in quantities that lead to the injection of money into research, development and expansion in the production of weapons
We have examples of these things. Egypt has been assembling TJL/JEEP-8 jeeps since 1978. This led to meeting the Egyptian army’s needs of these vehicles, but without developing production or ever reaching the full capacity of the factory’s production, so the factory’s production capacity at its beginning reached 12,000 vehicles annually. The average production is 2000-3000 vehicles annually, and after raising the production capacity to 51,000 vehicles annually, the production capacities did not exceed 5,000 vehicles annually. It was supposed to cover the needs of the countries of the Middle East and North Africa, but various policies led to the failure to export in significant quantities. It boasted of exporting 1600 vehicles in one year. These are meager numbers and indicate that there is a danger to national security with the current policy

The story of America allowing the supply of 1,000 Hummer chassis to Egypt to meet the Egyptian army’s need of these chassis, in addition to 1,000 Sherpa chassis. We find that there are restrictions on export and the expansion of export, consequently not reaching the economic feasibility of production or switching to the stages of a real high rate of manufacture or expansion in export markets and the same matter America gave Navistar Defense a license to export a number of vehicle chassis to provide some transport vehicles and MRAP chassis for the Egyptian army only. From Egypt to other countries outside America’s control, the production process will be unrestricted in limited quantities or unrestricted by banning exports, which leads to a launch in the Egyptian military industrialization, and this is unacceptable, so we limit some naive people boast about exporting 50 Fahd armored vehicles within 3 years and at this time Turkey exported 5000 A different armored vehicle, which shows the extent of stagnation that we have reached as a result of cooperation programs with the United States. Some may be ignorant that Egypt was planning to export M1A1 tanks to leave Yay, in the nineties, in exchange for Egypt's acquisition of F-16 planes, they were collected locally, which was an American refusal. Therefore, we find that America encouraged the production of ST-100/500 vehicles with American chassis to ensure that they would not compete with the JLTV vehicles, which is currently explained by the meager production and the failure to export the ST-100/500 vehicles in the 200 military factory that America proposed to operate the factory so that Egypt would not go to manufacture any other tank or Factory run
Which shows that any cooperation programs with America seem to benefit Egypt, and in fact, it is a complete loss and leads to the failure of the Egyptian industrial development. Private sector factories and the inability of the military to compete, develop or deal well with civilians




We return to the most important point. What do you aim to do with Egypt?
Reducing and weakening the armament of the Egyptian army to the maximum extent, in order to protect Israel and Egypt’s inability to influence the Middle East region or even effectively protect Egyptian national security
To make it simply clear, America rejects the use of American weapons in the Libyan theater of operations and against the existential threat of Egypt in Ethiopia.

The American offers for the F-15/16/35 are not serious offers, but rather target clutter and waste time in failed negotiations in the end.

European weapons are more expensive than American because of the low volume of production and also full control of the numbers and sizes of munitions, for example, Egypt needs 1,000 air-to-ground cruise missiles as a minimum to meet the levels of threats in the Middle East and to deter Turkish, Israeli and Iranian threats. Egyptian armament also aims to protect interests Egyptian in the Gulf

Purchases from the West reduced Egypt's stocks of highly effective air-to-air missiles, along with astronomical prices
The MICA-NG missile has a price of at least 2 million dollars, and the price of the order is between 2-2.5 million dollars for the AIM-120D version.
Same thing with the meteor missile

An air force like the Egyptian requires 6 BVR missiles for each fighter. Any air force like the Egyptian has 400 articles, which means 2400 missiles.

What Egypt got from MICA missiles is 150 missiles, and the maximum number of Meteor missile deals will be 200-240 missiles

Egypt got 300 R-77 missiles and maybe 240 missiles for the SU-35 deal
It is also expected that Egypt will receive 120 R-37M missiles for fighters
The same thing, Egypt needs a large number of BVR missiles. The Turkish threat levels are next to 235 F-16 fighters, as well as 70 light HURJET aircraft, or 300 fighters, in addition to 300 UCAV aircraft, which equals 600 enemy aircraft.

The same is true of Iran, which uses drones more widely because it is unable to buy or produce fighters, so it currently has 300 UCAV aircraft, which is expected to rise within 5 years to 600 aircraft, along with 200 fighters.
Israeli mobile weapons 400 fighters and 200 UCAV planes

You simply need more than 2000 WVR missiles, which necessitates local manufacturing, which can support production programs only two countries, India and China, economically and without restrictions






Which explains the American policy in not allowing Egypt even to obtain a WVR missile, thus heading to a state affiliated with America. It represents falling into the American trap through a front such as South Korea, which America ordered in one moment to announce that it is hostile to Russia, which did not hesitate for a moment.

America prefers Egypt to buy weapons from South Korea, because the Korean product has increased speed and is under American control at any moment. Simply, if Egypt wants to buy the FA-50 plane, it will be worth 60 million dollars, and the K-2M tank will be at a price of 13.5 million dollars. Therefore, Egypt will not be able to buy in suitable numbers and also We also explained the limitations of munitions and their astronomical cost, so South Korea is the best that America offers to Egypt, as well as ensuring the American control over the levels and size of the Egyptian armament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> You believe that Egypt can purchase Astra missile with or without ToT or Israel will lobby?








The ASTRA missile is based on Russian technology and the Chinese missile is SD-10 Israeli-Indian cooperation related to BARAK missiles. Israel will not be able to compensate India with deals worth billions of dollars. Israel is an obstacle to Indian arms exports.
Even America, for example, when Israel found an obstacle to UCAV exports to India after Israeli offers for local production, America offered production licenses for more than one model to India, MQ-1C/Mojave, and also allowed export in return for purchasing MQ-9

Israel is a functional, temporary state, entity, and a foreign body that is not viable, no matter how the West tries to support it, and the major countries see this matter well
Egypt can obtain technology from more than one country if the will is there, legally or illegally
Regarding the Indian offers, do you think that China will leave the Egyptian defense market to India easily, in the context of competition?
I will explain to you an important point. Our criticism of the Indian policy of lending made China think about canceling the African countries, and what if China canceled debts worth 8 billion dollars on Egypt in exchange for the Egyptian contract for planes such as the FC-35/L-15/CH-7 with a package worth 8 billion dollars An alternative and with a local production licence, the cooperation programs offered by India increase the international competition for cooperation with Egypt

China will not leave big deals that it can win against Indian offers, and India and China know the requirements of Egypt
Things are not as simple as some let me give you a simple example
We get it from everyone
When I discussed with the Chinese about their support for Ethiopia, we said that Egypt refuses to cooperate with China because of China's support for Ethiopia. The Chinese told us that Ethiopia is not comparable to Egypt and that Egypt is better for them than Ethiopia despite Chinese investments in Ethiopia and considers it a tool for controlling the Horn of Africa. Countries compare what they can You give for what you get

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

The SC said:


>







Frankly, the comparison between the two planes is ridiculous because it is not correct The LCA is a light multirole fighter
It cannot be compared to the Korean plane because it is still a training plane because there is simply no superiority for the Korean plane unless the 20mm 3-pipe cannon is considered something valuable.

LCA WITH RD-33 ENGINE




The following table is a real comparison between the two planes without prejudice to either of them clarifying the reality of things Numbers are always the truest proof




LCA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 873961
> 
> The ASTRA missile is based on Russian technology and the Chinese missile is SD-10 Israeli-Indian cooperation related to BARAK missiles. Israel will not be able to compensate India with deals worth billions of dollars. Israel is an obstacle to Indian arms exports.
> Even America, for example, when Israel found an obstacle to UCAV exports to India after Israeli offers for local production, America offered production licenses for more than one model to India, MQ-1C/Mojave, and also allowed export in return for purchasing MQ-9
> 
> Israel is a functional, temporary state, entity, and a foreign body that is not viable, no matter how the West tries to support it, and the major countries see this matter well
> Egypt can obtain technology from more than one country if the will is there, legally or illegally
> Regarding the Indian offers, do you think that China will leave the Egyptian defense market to India easily, in the context of competition?
> I will explain to you an important point. Our criticism of the Indian policy of lending made China think about canceling the African countries, and what if China canceled debts worth 8 billion dollars on Egypt in exchange for the Egyptian contract for planes such as the FC-35/L-15/CH-7 with a package worth 8 billion dollars An alternative and with a local production licence, the cooperation programs offered by India increase the international competition for cooperation with Egypt
> 
> China will not leave big deals that it can win against Indian offers, and India and China know the requirements of Egypt
> Things are not as simple as some let me give you a simple example
> We get it from everyone
> When I discussed with the Chinese about their support for Ethiopia, we said that Egypt refuses to cooperate with China because of China's support for Ethiopia. The Chinese told us that Ethiopia is not comparable to Egypt and that Egypt is better for them than Ethiopia despite Chinese investments in Ethiopia and considers it a tool for controlling the Horn of Africa. Countries compare what they can You give for what you get


So for you shortly, Egypt will have their BVR missile with ToT?


----------



## The SC

sami_1 said:


> Frankly, the comparison between the two planes is ridiculous because it is not correct The LCA is a light multirole fighter
> It cannot be compared to the Korean plane because it is still a training plane because there is simply no superiority for the Korean plane unless the 20mm 3-pipe cannon is considered something valuable.
> 
> LCA WITH RD-33 ENGINE
> View attachment 874003
> 
> The following table is a real comparison between the two planes without prejudice to either of them clarifying the reality of things Numbers are always the truest proof
> View attachment 874015
> 
> LCA
> View attachment 874001


No.. no and no.. you are just no familiar with the F-50 variants,, although I agree to the superiority of the Tejas offer on paper.. I will not disregard the F-50 light fighter capabilities ever..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

FA-50 with AESA and Meteors would be roughly equivalent to the Tejas imo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The main ones that come to mind are: since it is the first time EAF is getting an air supremacy fighter..the pilots and technicians need a very sound training to become "fluent" in handling the SU-35E Super Flanker and all its aspects.. for example, Just that thrust-vectoring needs quite some time to master..



Hey forgive me my brother for disagreeing with you on some of these matters as that makes matters a bit contentious for us and that really isn't my intention whatsoever, especially since we are mostly in agreement on almost every single matter out there and I hope you only see this as a friendly & honest disagreement because of the huge respect I share for you, but you realize that the TVC is part of the FBW system, right? They don't operate manually or separately and only function as part of the cumulative computer sensor to the pilot's stick movement. They move in conjunction with the horizontal stabilizers and not independently nor with the ailerons. So they're really not that much of a learning curve TBH. The only adjustment to standard non-rotating nozzles is that they provide much faster pitch authority to the aircraft. Instead of relying strictly on the ailerons and specifically the horizontal stabilizers, the TVC provides almost a mechanical form of moving surfaces.

6 - 8 months tops for training pilots on that aircraft, honestly.



The SC said:


> add to that 2 radars .. a forward one and a rear-facing one (if we don't count those 2 more AESA radars in the wings edges..which makes it 4 radars) this is something else to master for one pilot (since we know it is a single seat fighter)..



There is no rear-facing radar in the Su-35, SC ma bro. You're thinking of the Su-57. Su-35 does have the two additional AESA L-band linear radars in the leading edge flaps of the wings, but no rear-facing radar. I remember you were the first to show us all about those incredible AESA L band linear radars they installed in the leading edge flaps that also serve as IFF among squadrons and friendly aircraft which automates the concept of Identifying Friend or Foe and negates having the pilot use the interrogator and go through the entire conventional process. That was a great thread you opened up about that and I remember it very well.



The SC said:


> Other than that..there is the fact that the SU-57 Belka AESA radar will be used to design other AESA radars versions.. which is confirmed for the SU-35..



Where was it confirmed for the EAF Su-35s. bro? I remember hearing about that but as far as I remember it was all rumors, especially because of the twisted story about the IRBIS-E being jammed by the EAF's Rafale when it turned out to be the BARS radar on the Su-30MKI that was hit badly by an Indian Rafale's SPECTRA and not the Su-35's IRBIS-E.

I remember very well the huge fuss they made about that whole story and twisted it to make it sound like an EAF Rafale was the one that jammed an Egyptian Su-35SE and that was eventually debunked because neither of those two aircraft were ever together at any point in time. So it was eventually decided that it was impossible and that the source was in one of the French & Indian joint exercises. Eventually that made the IRBIS-E radar change also a myth and no truth to it at all, unless you saw some legitimate source about that?

There was also another story by that infamous EGYPT fake sympathizer Tom Cooper about the EAF MiG-29M/M2s and a "supposed promise" made by MiG Corporation and the Russians to upgrade the Zhuk-ME to the AESA Zhuk-AE within 5 years of the 46 aircraft purchased and that 5 years has come and gone and nothing was ever done about that which kinda soured relations a little bit between the EAF and MiG. As I said, the source was the infamous Tom Cooper so take it with a grain of salt but it also ties into all this mess or rumors about all these radars that are probably not true at all. I haven't seen anything concrete to suggest any IRBIS-E replacement in the Sukhois. I honestly think they're rumors simply created out of thin air to justify the delay in delivery and to side-step the fact that it's really all about CAATSA unfortunately.



sami_1 said:


> Egypt did not cancel the deal and did not buy a replacement, but only requested the AESA radar, which is the N-036 radar, to be installed on the plane, and the Russians agreed to the amendment. 20 last planes When a ban on delivery of planes occurred when the planes were released, Samar requested some modifications to the planes when they were delivered



What does that mean "20 last planes when the ban on delivery of planes occurred when the planes were released"? If you're implying that the EAF requested the N036 and the Russians are replacing the IRBIS-E, there is absolutely nothing that suggests that is the case. Please provide a credible source for that because that is nothing but rumors and simply an excuse for the delay.

It will be a MIRACLE if those Su-35s are ever delivered, let alone delivered with the Su-57's AESA radar lol! We can all hope and dream but nothing whatsoever says anything of the sort is or will happen.



sami_1 said:


> Unlike the South Koreans, they are very greedy, with exaggerated prices, and this printed the Koreans. We even saw 10 years to agree on the transfer of the K-9A cannon technology.



You're talking about the K-9 Thunder Howitzer? I know it's been a long time that's very true lol. Not sure it's been 10 years lol, but it has been a long time and one of the samples was in Egypt being tested about 4 years or so ago. So it has been a few years but no way near 10 years. And honestly, if that's the case then shame on us for allowing that crap to drag on for that long! Think about it, who is it really a sorry reflection on? If something like that takes a decade and we didn't tell them to go f**k themselves, then we're the complete idiots for letting them milk us for that long! A7a ya3ni what are we, frigging donkeys in heat? 7aga khara awi bsaraha!



sami_1 said:


> An air force like the Egyptian requires 6 BVR missiles for each fighter. Any air force like the Egyptian has 400 articles, which means 2400 missiles.



More than that. You have to take into account live training exercises which also uses up at least 4 missiles per aircraft, pre pilot per year to keep your pilots in tip-top shape. Using aerial targets and decoys etc., proper actual training requires essentially about 10 missiles per aircraft which would include a basic stock for wartime and one for training. The latter is actually one that continues to be supplied on a regular basis and not a one-time acquisition. There is only so much a simulator will do for pilots as well as live simunition training using ACMI pods and live simulation training etc. But in order to develop a top-of-the-line fighter pilot teams that are on their best performance is to allow them to train in real live munition which depletes stocks rather quickly, not to mention the rate of attrition during wartime engagement which is astronomical. Nothing would be worse than running out of missiles in this new, BVR world. The jets effectively become completely useless once that specific ammunition runs out.

The pinch and keep-down is not only relegated to Egypt, actually. Look at Saudi Arabia and the US only allowed 300 AIM-120s I think? Same with the UAE, despite what appeared to be a very nice and cordial and trusting relation with the US providing them with what appeared to be a better F-16 model than what the Jews have in the block 60 vs block 50 for the IDF, they still limited all the high-end weapons to low numbers that limit their live training abilities as well as adequate wartime attrition recovery. Even Pakistan IIRC was only allowed to purchase 500 AIM-120C-5s.

Like you said, the only way to execute the proper numbers is to create a local production line that produces a product that can be interchangeable amongst ALL the model aircraft one's air force possesses. There are only a few countries that have that capability, and the Jews happen to be one of them. France & MBDA will never allow either MICA to be locally produced so another option for the Rafale needs to happen but not only for the Rafale, for all the other fighters which should be one standard model fits all. I've been screaming about doing that for almost 2 decades now.



The SC said:


> No.. no and no.. you are just no familiar with the F-50 variants,, although I agree to the superiority of the Tejas offer on paper.. I will not disregard the F-50 light fighter capabilities ever..



100%. It may be way over-priced at $60 mill per, but it is hardly a slouch by any means and I certainly agree and hope they do chose the Tejas over the FA-50. Not only is the effectiveness of the fighter on a better level, but the ammunition choices takes the US out of the game and really only leaves India with a slightly nuisanced decision via the Jews which it could easily tell them to go kick rocks, especially if Egypt holds its ground and predicated any deal to be free of any Jew interference, The minute the Indians start saying "oh we can't do this because of the Jews" OOOOPPPPP! FORGET IT, GOODBYE! Then they'll realize the Jews are only slowing and impeding them from making such huge deals that could put them on the export map. Talk about a cancer, that is the exact definition of that.



Hydration said:


> I would be grateful if sami tells us what does he work, his nationality and his sources.



Well, his IP address shows him posting out of Egypt, so he's most likely Egyptian and when he first started posting his stuff, he used to cite Israeli sources which was very interesting. He has since either stopped using their sources or just doesn't list them.

All IP address's locations of this forum users appear when I log onto this forum on my phone, but not when I log in on my laptop. On my Samsung it shows the country flag right next to the username just like yours is in Egypt, same with @ARCH٤R and @Ghostkiller (although he lists his location as France), maybe he travels between the two but currently it's showing him out of Egypt. @The SC shows Canada, mine shows the US so does @Philip the Arab and @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

The SC said:


> No.. no and no.. you are just no familiar with the F-50 variants,, although I agree to the superiority of the Tejas offer on paper.. I will not disregard the F-50 light fighter capabilities ever..








hahahahaha
Personal opinions are not taken into account
Buying military equipment is not a personal whim
But after studies and comparing them to the satisfaction of reality

I know more than you expect about the two planes. There is a difference between dreams and reality
I gave many indications of its superiority, even in the wildest dreams of the FA-50 BLOCK 20.
As for a story that surpasses paper, it is the only truth and reality
We're not here to talk about opinions about a sweet blonde girl or a handsome guy
We are talking about specifications and capabilities, but there is more than what I have presented in terms of specifications for the aircraft only is the initial specifications of the LCA-MK1/A
I also did not give anything new about this plane
In price, India announces its ability to reduce the price of the aircraft by 4 million dollars

electronic warfare systems
The aircraft will equip a Self Protection Jammer (SPJ)
The unified electronic warfare suite (UEWS) will provide capabilities for electronic countermeasures (ECM) and ECCM (electronic counter-countermeasures), with an extended band of operation for threat detection and jamming capability.

“The EW capability will increase the survivability of the aircraft in a networked environment. With the integration of an external jamming pod, the aircraft will be able to do its duty as offensive air combat platform,” he added.

More real estate

Additional features that are getting on board Tejas Mk1A, boosting its precision warfighting capabilities, include a digital moving map with 2D maps and 3D perspective view, provision for GLONASS (Global Navigation Satellite System), the Indian Regional Navigation Satellite System (IRNSS)-based positioning system, GAGAN (GPS-aided geo-augmented navigation) and SBAS (Satellite-based Augmentation system).

There is a capacity to save 400 kg in the weight of the aircraft to be added to fuel or armament payload
The plane is very flexible in carrying most types of Russian, French and Indian munitions, as well as the ability to integrate other munitions
The plane and the process of integrating and testing many weapons continues on the LCA plane
And we didn't even talk about the LCA MK2 plane




The rate of climb of the LCA MK1 is 268 meters per second
Or 55000 feet per minute


The rate of climb of the FA-50 is 198 meters per second 39,000 feet / minute


As for the FA-50 plane
Forbid the integration of the APG-83 radar, because Korea does not have an AESA radar. It has not been implemented on the ground, but is not even available to Egypt, and it will raise the price of the plane higher than the price of 60 million dollars.
With which the plane is now sold, no one is convinced of it as a fighter. As for the Polish contract, Poland can only get a Western fighter at a price of 60 million dollars, except for the unfortunate FA-50, with modest performance and capabilities.
On the ground, the plane is equipped with the AIM-9 missile
You didn't give the FA-50 a single advantage as a fighter over the Indian LCA TEJAS in any version.


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> So for you shortly, Egypt will have their BVR missile with ToT?








Egypt will most likely go to more than one missile, as there is a purpose to produce the MICA missile because it is on many sea and air platforms

In general, the production of BVR missiles has spread to countries South Africa, India, Japan, China, even turkey 
Things are no longer a threat to France, America, Europe and Russia, and the more forums there are, the greater the competition.

Egypt in the eighties was assembling the Magic-2 missile, then it moved to assemble the Chinese PL-7 missile with the K-8E plane, and to arm the Chinese F-7 planes.

Things here are related not only to an aircraft, but to a training aircraft, a light fighter, an integrated training system, ammunition and aircraft CATS / LOYAL WINGMAN






The last deal for the Egyptian F-16 was the F-16 block 52 with 20 planes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Foinikas @Philip the Arab. Always in exercice. Mashallah each month a regional exercice. Rabena yezedna hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Foinikas @Philip the Arab. Always in exercice. Mashallah each month a regional exercice. Rabena yezedna hahaha


Check the guy at 0:28 

What's that epic place at 2:18?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Check the guy at 0:28
> 
> What's that epic place at 2:18?


Magnificent move

It is the convention centre of Mohamed Naguib base. Mohamed Naguib base is near of the new Alamein city (4:04-4:28)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

The answer came very quickly. The LCA-MK1 plane that was offered to Egypt includes the ASTRA-MK1 missile, which is currently available for production within the visit that the Indian Defense Minister will pay next week to discuss the details of the plane’s production in Egypt within the Indian offer to Egypt




In the news, India also offered Argentina to sell the plane in local currencies away from the dollar, which is also in the interest of Egypt, which can easily solve its economic problems by dealing with India in local currencies, with Russian in rubles, and with China in yuan. The deficit and 






Egypt does not do this to avoid the wrath of the United States, despite the damages of the control of the US dollar on labor trade, making it a monopolistic trading currency that manipulates the economies of countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Hey forgive me my brother for disagreeing with you on some of these matters as that makes matters a bit contentious for us and that really isn't my intention whatsoever, especially since we are mostly in agreement on almost every single matter out there and I hope you only see this as a friendly & honest disagreement because of the huge respect I share for you, but you realize that the TVC is part of the FBW system, right? They don't operate manually or separately and only function as part of the cumulative computer sensor to the pilot's stick movement. They move in conjunction with the horizontal stabilizers and not independently nor with the ailerons. So they're really not that much of a learning curve TBH. The only adjustment to standard non-rotating nozzles is that they provide much faster pitch authority to the aircraft. Instead of relying strictly on the ailerons and specifically the horizontal stabilizers, the TVC provides almost a mechanical form of moving surfaces.
> 
> 6 - 8 months tops for training pilots on that aircraft, honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rear-facing radar in the Su-35, SC ma bro. You're thinking of the Su-57. Su-35 does have the two additional AESA L-band linear radars in the leading edge flaps of the wings, but no rear-facing radar. I remember you were the first to show us all about those incredible AESA L band linear radars they installed in the leading edge flaps that also serve as IFF among squadrons and friendly aircraft which automates the concept of Identifying Friend or Foe and negates having the pilot use the interrogator and go through the entire conventional process. That was a great thread you opened up about that and I remember it very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Where was it confirmed for the EAF Su-35s. bro? I remember hearing about that but as far as I remember it was all rumors, especially because of the twisted story about the IRBIS-E being jammed by the EAF's Rafale when it turned out to be the BARS radar on the Su-30MKI that was hit badly by an Indian Rafale's SPECTRA and not the Su-35's IRBIS-E.
> 
> I remember very well the huge fuss they made about that whole story and twisted it to make it sound like an EAF Rafale was the one that jammed an Egyptian Su-35SE and that was eventually debunked because neither of those two aircraft were ever together at any point in time. So it was eventually decided that it was impossible and that the source was in one of the French & Indian joint exercises. Eventually that made the IRBIS-E radar change also a myth and no truth to it at all, unless you saw some legitimate source about that?
> 
> There was also another story by that infamous EGYPT fake sympathizer Tom Cooper about the EAF MiG-29M/M2s and a "supposed promise" made by MiG Corporation and the Russians to upgrade the Zhuk-ME to the AESA Zhuk-AE within 5 years of the 46 aircraft purchased and that 5 years has come and gone and nothing was ever done about that which kinda soured relations a little bit between the EAF and MiG. As I said, the source was the infamous Tom Cooper so take it with a grain of salt but it also ties into all this mess or rumors about all these radars that are probably not true at all. I haven't seen anything concrete to suggest any IRBIS-E replacement in the Sukhois. I honestly think they're rumors simply created out of thin air to justify the delay in delivery and to side-step the fact that it's really all about CAATSA unfortunately.


No worries bro.. we all learn..





Su-35S​





TVC is mainly used to attain a very high angle of attack in order to slow down the airplane and thrust vector controlled rotation of the fuselage into the direction of the opponent (Herbst maneuver), an airplane can turn much quicker and, consequently, shoot earlier. This is critical for winning in air-to-air combat.

Only Russian Elite pilots are flying the SU-35.. meaning it needs experienced pilots..


The Byelka AESA radar is operational on the SU-57






I've posted the confirmation here or on another thread for a version being made for the SU-35..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Developments that make the South Korean stealth fighter very close to Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Most interesting!!!


----------



## Stryker1982

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny you said that. I said the same exact thing to someone peddling that rumor on Twitter and it pissed me off so I told them that I thought they must be crazy if they think Russia is that stupid or desperate as you said to think that the 26 or even possibly 30 Su-35Ss that Egypt ordered for $2.1 Billion would be a fair trade for 100 UAVs/UCAVs. And 100 is actually a lot of drones, but the aircraft value is much more because of the impact of one Su-35S loaded with much heavier and more powerful A2G weapons is 18 times that of 20 drones. So it didn't make sense, but it was still disconcerting enough to cause grief.
> 
> I'm also of the opinion that our air force has been strong-armed by the US and has cowered in the face of threats of CAATSA when going for those aircraft and the MiGs they bought was the whole idea of having the optional sources and not be dictated by the US. They have sadly failed in that and I'm sure I speak for a lot of Egyptians that it's very disappointing to see them fail at countering the US' threats.
> 
> Shame on them for letting this BEASTMODE get away........
> 
> View attachment 872476
> 
> 
> View attachment 872477
> 
> 
> How could they possibly let these get away?
> 
> The shape of this thing, from the tip of the rear stinger to the point of that huge radome which was specifically changed from previous Su-27 & Su-30 models to this rather large one -- which is quite noticeable -- so that it can accommodate the massive IRBIS-E radar. And despite what we think we learned about that radar, it doesn't matter at this point anymore since they need to decide if they're going to accept the delivery of these aircraft or not! That's much more important now and if yes, then get them and deal with possible radar upgrades later.
> 
> If not, then they need to make the US pay for the threats of CAATSA by offering the F-15 at super cheap prices and with the best weapons with none of the crazy usage restrictions, especially the ridiculously insulting basing options which if true, were about as retarded as can be. All these factors, including the Iran rumors are what's driving us CRAZY about this whole saga.
> 
> The way the forward fuselage drops down is similar to the way they designed the Su-30MK, called the "Swan" look, since it resembles the neck & beak of a swan which was also a trait designed in the Concord because of the length of the nose & radome, made it difficult for the pilots to see the runway upon landing. So they dropped the nose very effectively like that.
> 
> View attachment 872478
> 
> 
> That swan neck clearly makes all the difference in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 872496
> 
> 
> Then the lethality aspect of this aircraft is really the bottom line for the pressure from the US, more so really than CAATSA. This aircraft presents a much larger threat paradigm to Israel which is why they were very eager to promote the F-15 to Egypt, which they fought tooth & nail in the previous EAF requests for that aircraft. Now they encourage it? The fact that they even have any say in that matter is enough to spit on. Who cares what they think and that's one of the main reasons for going after this deal. It's also a gross disrespect for Egypt's unwavering adherence to the peace treaty. It's a filthy spit on that fact if there is still some sense of mistrust towards the Jews. That is so insulting beyond belief.
> 
> Egypt should have the ability to source its equipment from whomever it chooses. Disgraceful that they gave in to the pressure since I'm sure they could've fought back the threats very successfully. Instead, they seem to have been strong-armed rather easily and without making the US pay for that threat whatsoever. Nothing but shameful.
> 
> View attachment 872491
> 
> 
> View attachment 872484
> 
> 
> Having 24 or 30 of these would complement the lethal power of the EAF's MiG-29M/M2s to be a force to recon with. Add the eventual 54 Rafales with MICA NGs and possibly the meteors and the 176 or so F-16s would make the EAF the strongest it's ever been and an eventual contender for the top tier AF in the entire region if the Typhoons also end up being part of the EAF's combined Eurocanard package, regardless of the fiscal improbability of that purchase. But that's how important this fighter contract execution has become for the EAF.
> 
> View attachment 872487
> 
> 
> These fighters with their incredible weapons must come to the EAF ASAP. This is not even a discussion. The only thing discussed is why aren't they?
> 
> View attachment 872500


So I saw this earlier and reminded me of your post.







The text is stating in a question type manner, in what looks like two Su-35's in this image.

I am not good wit aircraft at all and I figured you are, so does it look like Su-35's in this sat image?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> What's that epic place at 2:18?



To add to @Ghostkiller 's answer to your question, the Mohammad Naguib military base is named after the first ever president of Egypt, Mohammad Naguib, who was the first president of Egypt and one of the leaders of the Free Officers Movement who led the Egyptian Revolution of 1952, and who became president of Egypt on June 18th of 1953, which became the day Egypt declared its independence as a Republic.

















As you know, Egypt is really the largest hub of military exercises in the Middle East since post 1973 and the start of the 80's when it agreed to host Bright Star military exercises with the United States and invite 10s of other countries to participate in what would end up being biannual and became a huge operation. Tens of thousands of military representatives from all over the world including so much of their equipment would arrive for these great & friendly exercises and of course, since Egypt is the hub of tourism in the ME as well, became a great opportunity for many servicemen & women to enjoy the sights of ancient Egyptian history and where the classic of all classic photo ops of fighters flying over the pyramids was basically made a staple.

Because of the success of Bright Star and 40 years later, there have also been many other exercises with close friends and allies such as yourself, of course, and exercise Medusa etc. that once Sisi became president, he and the military decided that it would be the best thing to build a spectacular, all-encompassing base to host all these visitor servicemen & woman and it would not only have the ultimate and best housing facilities, but it would also have anything and everything else needed to create the ultimate comfort & experience for the guests in our country. And so they designed it and built it in 2017 it had its inauguration & grand opening and that auditorium you see in that quick snippet of that video is merely a sample of the most incredible amenities in the base. 

Dorms, cafeterias, that opera house sized auditorium and amphitheater, cinemas, VIP lounges, meeting rooms, Olympic-size swimming pools, volleyball, basketball, football, indoor/outdoor sports etc. Then there are all the military facilities including an airbase of course, shooting ranges of all types, armored courses, COIN training sectors, artillery landscape etc., etc., etc.
The base consists of a production unit to achieve self-sufficiency with 379 feddans (approx. 393 acres) of fruit trees and 1,600 feddans (approx. 1660 acres) of seasonal plants and vegetables.

Good link right HERE on US/Egyptian exercise at the base with many cool pics.

I believe @The SC opened an entire thread about it with all the info and pics etc. maybe he can link it for us.

*Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi has inaugurated a set of 1,155 buildings and 72 training camps in the presence of diplomats and princes from other Arab countries.*

The Egyptian Armed Forces now have the largest military base in the Middle East and Africa. It is named after the first president of the republic, Mohammed Naguib, and is located west of the historic city of Alexandria (northwest of the country).

The base was inaugurated on Saturday by the supreme commander of the Armed Forces, the President of the Republic, Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, reports the Website Youm7.

The military test at Africa's largest military base
The event has been accompanied by the graduation ceremony of hundreds of students from military academies and universities and a military magazine. An exhibition of tanks, helicopters and other available war equipment has also been organized. A concert closes the agenda of the day.
*







*






*
























*



The SC said:


> TVC is mainly used to attain a very high angle of attack in order to slow down the airplane and thrust vector controlled rotation of the fuselage into the direction of the opponent (Herbst maneuver), an airplane can turn much quicker and, consequently, shoot earlier. This is critical for winning in air-to-air combat.



Sure. I did forget to mention that besides being automatically part of the FBW system and it operates with the horizontal stabilizers, that's really only relegated to pitch authority like I mentioned but since they're 360-degree operating TVC nozzles, they also operate with the stick command for yaw directional movement, meaning they also move with the rudders. So not only with the H-stabs for pitch, but also with the rudders for yaw and a combination of the two for in-between flight positions. 



The SC said:


> The Byelka AESA radar is operational on the SU-57
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I've posted the confirmation here or on another thread for a version being made for the SU-35..



That graph & pic is incorrect for labeling a rear-facing radar, ma bro. If this is something they're thinking of doing in future Su-35s, that might be the case. But more often than not, a lot of fellas falsely claimed that not only the Su-34 had rear-facing radars, but so did the Su-35 when neither of them do. And actually, the Su-34 has electronic warfare and jamming sensors & systems along with a drag chute. The drag chute also takes A LOT of space in the Su-35's stinger where it also houses the rear-facing MAWS (the two protruding missile approach warning systems). But no radar and neither will you see any radiation emblem marks on any of the stingers in all those aircraft. That right there alone is enough to show there is no radar there. But hopefully this is something they plan to do to that aircraft, but I certainly wouldn't hold my breath looool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> To add to @Ghostkiller 's answer to your question, the Mohammad Naguib military base is named after the first ever president of Egypt, Mohammad Naguib, who was the first president of Egypt and one of the leaders of the Free Officers Movement who led the Egyptian Revolution of 1952, and who became president of Egypt on June 18th of 1953, which became the day Egypt declared its independence as a Republic.
> 
> View attachment 874199
> View attachment 874201
> 
> View attachment 874204
> 
> View attachment 874202
> 
> 
> As you know, Egypt is really the largest hub of military exercises in the Middle East since post 1973 and the start of the 80's when it agreed to host Bright Star military exercises with the United States and invite 10s of other countries to participate in what would end up being biannual and became a huge operation. Tens of thousands of military representatives from all over the world including so much of their equipment would arrive for these great & friendly exercises and of course, since Egypt is the hub of tourism in the ME as well, became a great opportunity for many servicemen & women to enjoy the sights of ancient Egyptian history and where the classic of all classic photo ops of fighters flying over the pyramids was basically made a staple.
> 
> Because of the success of Bright Star and 40 years later, there have also been many other exercises with close friends and allies such as yourself, of course, and exercise Medusa etc. that once Sisi became president, he and the military decided that it would be the best thing to build a spectacular, all-encompassing base to host all these visitor servicemen & woman and it would not only have the ultimate and best housing facilities, but it would also have anything and everything else needed to create the ultimate comfort & experience for the guests in our country. And so they designed it and built it in 2017 it had its inauguration & grand opening and that auditorium you see in that quick snippet of that video is merely a sample of the most incredible amenities in the base.
> 
> Dorms, cafeterias, that opera house sized auditorium and amphitheater, cinemas, VIP lounges, meeting rooms, Olympic-size swimming pools, volleyball, basketball, football, indoor/outdoor sports etc. Then there are all the military facilities including an airbase of course, shooting ranges of all types, armored courses, COIN training sectors, artillery landscape etc., etc., etc.
> The base consists of a production unit to achieve self-sufficiency with 379 feddans (approx. 393 acres) of fruit trees and 1,600 feddans (approx. 1660 acres) of seasonal plants and vegetables.
> 
> Good link right HERE on US/Egyptian exercise at the base with many cool pics.
> 
> I believe @The SC opened an entire thread about it with all the info and pics etc. maybe he can link it for us.
> 
> *Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi has inaugurated a set of 1,155 buildings and 72 training camps in the presence of diplomats and princes from other Arab countries.*
> 
> The Egyptian Armed Forces now have the largest military base in the Middle East and Africa. It is named after the first president of the republic, Mohammed Naguib, and is located west of the historic city of Alexandria (northwest of the country).
> 
> The base was inaugurated on Saturday by the supreme commander of the Armed Forces, the President of the Republic, Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, reports the Website Youm7.
> 
> The military test at Africa's largest military base
> The event has been accompanied by the graduation ceremony of hundreds of students from military academies and universities and a military magazine. An exhibition of tanks, helicopters and other available war equipment has also been organized. A concert closes the agenda of the day.
> 
> *
> View attachment 874205
> 
> View attachment 874207
> *
> 
> View attachment 874206
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 874212
> View attachment 874213
> View attachment 874214
> View attachment 874215
> View attachment 874216
> View attachment 874217
> View attachment 874218
> View attachment 874219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I did forget to mention that besides being automatically part of the FBW system and it operates with the horizontal stabilizers, that's really only relegated to pitch authority like I mentioned but since they're 360-degree operating TVC nozzles, they also operate with the stick command for yaw directional movement, meaning they also move with the rudders. So not only with the H-stabs for pitch, but also with the rudders for yaw and a combination of the two for in-between flight positions.
> 
> 
> 
> That graph & pic is incorrect for labeling a rear-facing radar, ma bro. If this is something they're thinking of doing in future Su-35s, that might be the case. But more often than not, a lot of fellas falsely claimed that not only the Su-34 had rear-facing radars, but so did the Su-35 when neither of them do. And actually, the Su-34 has electronic warfare and jamming sensors & systems along with a drag chute. The drag chute also takes A LOT of space in the Su-35's stinger where it also houses the rear-facing MAWS (the two protruding missile approach warning systems). But no radar and neither will you see any radiation emblem marks on any of the stingers in all those aircraft. That right there alone is enough to show there is no radar there. But hopefully this is something they plan to do to that aircraft, but I certainly wouldn't hold my breath looool!


Now that you showed the photos,I remembered the name as well. Yes,I've heard about him in documentaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> To add to @Ghostkiller 's answer to your question, the Mohammad Naguib military base is named after the first ever president of Egypt, Mohammad Naguib, who was the first president of Egypt and one of the leaders of the Free Officers Movement who led the Egyptian Revolution of 1952, and who became president of Egypt on June 18th of 1953, which became the day Egypt declared its independence as a Republic.
> 
> View attachment 874199
> View attachment 874201
> 
> View attachment 874204
> 
> View attachment 874202
> 
> 
> As you know, Egypt is really the largest hub of military exercises in the Middle East since post 1973 and the start of the 80's when it agreed to host Bright Star military exercises with the United States and invite 10s of other countries to participate in what would end up being biannual and became a huge operation. Tens of thousands of military representatives from all over the world including so much of their equipment would arrive for these great & friendly exercises and of course, since Egypt is the hub of tourism in the ME as well, became a great opportunity for many servicemen & women to enjoy the sights of ancient Egyptian history and where the classic of all classic photo ops of fighters flying over the pyramids was basically made a staple.
> 
> Because of the success of Bright Star and 40 years later, there have also been many other exercises with close friends and allies such as yourself, of course, and exercise Medusa etc. that once Sisi became president, he and the military decided that it would be the best thing to build a spectacular, all-encompassing base to host all these visitor servicemen & woman and it would not only have the ultimate and best housing facilities, but it would also have anything and everything else needed to create the ultimate comfort & experience for the guests in our country. And so they designed it and built it in 2017 it had its inauguration & grand opening and that auditorium you see in that quick snippet of that video is merely a sample of the most incredible amenities in the base.
> 
> Dorms, cafeterias, that opera house sized auditorium and amphitheater, cinemas, VIP lounges, meeting rooms, Olympic-size swimming pools, volleyball, basketball, football, indoor/outdoor sports etc. Then there are all the military facilities including an airbase of course, shooting ranges of all types, armored courses, COIN training sectors, artillery landscape etc., etc., etc.
> The base consists of a production unit to achieve self-sufficiency with 379 feddans (approx. 393 acres) of fruit trees and 1,600 feddans (approx. 1660 acres) of seasonal plants and vegetables.
> 
> Good link right HERE on US/Egyptian exercise at the base with many cool pics.
> 
> I believe @The SC opened an entire thread about it with all the info and pics etc. maybe he can link it for us.
> 
> *Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi has inaugurated a set of 1,155 buildings and 72 training camps in the presence of diplomats and princes from other Arab countries.*
> 
> The Egyptian Armed Forces now have the largest military base in the Middle East and Africa. It is named after the first president of the republic, Mohammed Naguib, and is located west of the historic city of Alexandria (northwest of the country).
> 
> The base was inaugurated on Saturday by the supreme commander of the Armed Forces, the President of the Republic, Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, reports the Website Youm7.
> 
> The military test at Africa's largest military base
> The event has been accompanied by the graduation ceremony of hundreds of students from military academies and universities and a military magazine. An exhibition of tanks, helicopters and other available war equipment has also been organized. A concert closes the agenda of the day.
> 
> *
> View attachment 874205
> 
> View attachment 874207
> *
> 
> View attachment 874206
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 874212
> View attachment 874213
> View attachment 874214
> View attachment 874215
> View attachment 874216
> View attachment 874217
> View attachment 874218
> View attachment 874219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I did forget to mention that besides being automatically part of the FBW system and it operates with the horizontal stabilizers, that's really only relegated to pitch authority like I mentioned but since they're 360-degree operating TVC nozzles, they also operate with the stick command for yaw directional movement, meaning they also move with the rudders. So not only with the H-stabs for pitch, but also with the rudders for yaw and a combination of the two for in-between flight positions.
> 
> 
> 
> That graph & pic is incorrect for labeling a rear-facing radar, ma bro. If this is something they're thinking of doing in future Su-35s, that might be the case. But more often than not, a lot of fellas falsely claimed that not only the Su-34 had rear-facing radars, but so did the Su-35 when neither of them do. And actually, the Su-34 has electronic warfare and jamming sensors & systems along with a drag chute. The drag chute also takes A LOT of space in the Su-35's stinger where it also houses the rear-facing MAWS (the two protruding missile approach warning systems). But no radar and neither will you see any radiation emblem marks on any of the stingers in all those aircraft. That right there alone is enough to show there is no radar there. But hopefully this is something they plan to do to that aircraft, but I certainly wouldn't hold my breath looool!


Bro..the SU-35 apparently has a Phazotron N-012 Rear-Facing-Radar which supplements the warning systems and provide mid course guidance for missiles while performing defensive maneuvers.






Here is a good read:
"The Su-35 BM also has a radar in the tail, and for this function there are available the Phazotron NO12 and NO15 and Leninets VOO5 used in the Su-34."

http://fullafterburner.weebly.com/aerospace/sukhoi-35-the-super-flanker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Bro..the SU-35 apparently has a Phazotron N-012 Rear-Facing-Radar which supplements the warning systems and provide mid course guidance for missiles while performing defensive maneuvers.



That's Su-34, ma bro.

*



*

And it's actually the exhaust for the APU.
















If I remember correctly, on the original design of the Su-34, Sukhoi did want to install the N-012 Phazotron rear-facing radar as part of the aircraft cumulative radar system and they did on the first one or two models and eventually did away with it. They needed the room for the APU exhaust which actually has several other ports to release the tremendous amount of smoke and exhaust caused by the APU upon startup of the aircraft. So they made additional ports on the side of that stinger you can see them in that closeup pic that shows the angled exhaust pipe. They're the square louvered openings on the side just before that hinged end cap.

Really after that they haven't used that radar on any aircraft until the Su-57 which has a plethora of radars all around that aircraft like you said. That thing is going to be sick man, would give my left toe and maybe part of my right ear to see the EAF contract that 5th gen in the future, or even sooner.

Su-35 basically has a hinged cone cover at the end of the stinger which houses the drag parachutes.






Those two protrusions on the sides are the rear-facing MAWS.











The interesting thing is that none of the EAF's 220 F-16 that were delivered by the US through the 40 years of its history in Egypt did a single one of them have a drag chute. Considering every single one of them had the flush ends at the bottom rear of the vertical stabilizer or tail until they ordered the 20 F-16 block 52s. Those are the only F-16s out of all 220 the EAF procured that have the housing extensions on the bottom of the tail fins (vertical stabilizer) and even then, they didn't opt for the drag chute to be housed in them. Very strange and can't figure out why they never requested the drag chute to be part of the aircraft and especially in the block 52s since they had those extensions where they could fit the chutes.






Compared to all the block 40s and prior models where there isn't even an extension let alone a housing lol. Nothing but a blunt closed up end.






I know the MiG-29M/M2s have drag chutes but I'm not sure about the EAF Rafales. Can't remember seeing them deploy any chutes on landings, but then again, pics are somewhat rare. They just land and stay on their back wheels for as long as possible until the front drops and the brakes slow the bird down. I don't even think these things have air brakes at all. At least the F-16 has those silly little pair of folding air brakes between the nozzle and H-stabs but Rafale doesn't have any air brakes. That's rather wild now that I think of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Stryker1982 said:


> So I saw this earlier and reminded me of your post.
> 
> View attachment 874211
> 
> 
> The text is stating in a question type manner, in what looks like two Su-35's in this image.
> 
> I am not good wit aircraft at all and I figured you are, so does it look like Su-35's in this sat image?



They look more like Mirage F-1s, Stryker. Which airbase in Iran is this?


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563646260875239424@Gaafar NIce catch but is it a reliable source?

MAn we are good at hiding stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563646260875239424@Gaafar NIce catch but is it a reliable source?
> 
> MAn we are good at hiding stuff


But isn't SS-10 an ATGM?



https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx1QlR8ReAChnuOvKyzyJzU2AXXTEuSMGT







Poland to buy 212 South Korean K-9A1 guns worth $2.4 billion
While Egypt contracted the same version with 216 cannons, worth only $1.65 billion
The Polish deal is part of a deal that includes 180 K-2 Black Panther tanks worth $3.4 billion and 212 guns worth $2.4 billion for a total of $5.8 billion.

Looks like we got downgraded one exactly like @sami_1 said in previous posts.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Looks like we got downgraded one exactly like @sami_1 said in previous posts.



How did you come to that conclusion ya M3alem? One says: '_While Egypt contracted *the same version* with 216 cannons'_

The same version but with 4 more cannons and the other says: _'The Polish deal is part of a deal that* includes 180 K-2 Black Panther tanks* worth $3.4 billion'_

One deal has 180 additional Black Panther tanks of course the deal will be worth much more. But nothing suggests Egypt got any downgraded equipment especially when it says the same version. If anything, it sounds like we were the much better negotiators and got the better deal as a result. We just never bought the tanks thank goodness Lord knows we don't need them!


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> One deal has 180 additional Black Panther tanks of course the deal will be worth much more, But nothing suggests Egypt got any downgraded equipment especially when it says the same version. If anything, it sounds like we were the much better negotiators and got the better deal as a result. We just never bought the tanks thank goodness Lord knows we don't need them!


We need K2 Black Panther to replace the old M60 A1/3 and old T-54/55/62.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> How did you come to that conclusion ya M3alem? One says: '_While Egypt contracted *the same version* with 216 cannons'_
> 
> The same version but with 4 more cannons and the other says: _'The Polish deal is part of a deal that* includes 180 K-2 Black Panther tanks* worth $3.4 billion'_
> 
> One deal has 180 additional Black Panther tanks of course the deal will be worth much more. But nothing suggests Egypt got any downgraded equipment especially when it says the same version. If anything, it sounds like we were the much better negotiators and got the better deal as a result. We just never bought the tanks thank goodness Lord knows we don't need them!


It is most likely because of the delivery time..

https://www.reuters.com/world/with-...l-skorea-steps-closer-ukraine-war-2022-07-28/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> How did you come to that conclusion ya M3alem? One says: '_While Egypt contracted *the same version* with 216 cannons'_
> 
> The same version but with 4 more cannons and the other says: _'The Polish deal is part of a deal that* includes 180 K-2 Black Panther tanks* worth $3.4 billion'_
> 
> One deal has 180 additional Black Panther tanks of course the deal will be worth much more. But nothing suggests Egypt got any downgraded equipment especially when it says the same version. If anything, it sounds like we were the much better negotiators and got the better deal as a result. We just never bought the tanks thank goodness Lord knows we don't need them!


Mubarak era wanted the K9 negotiations were cancelled in 2011 and restarted in 2014-2016. We got the K9A1 most likely and if you want to compare prices https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K9_Thunder#K9A2
I think the Egyptian is the best in this list also heres another intresting topic


https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60163-egypt-south-korea-and-k9-howitzer-tot-updates


If someone did buy the article it would be wonderful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> We need K2 Black Panther to replace the old M60 A1/3 and old T-54/55/62.



I thought the 500 T-90MS' were for that purpose? Or is that out the door now? I was under the impression that T-90MS production line in Egypt was going to solve all those problems unless they changed their minds once they saw the 678 turrets in Ukraine go flying 300 feet in the air and realized there is a major design flaw in Russian tanks vs new & modern ATGMs and cancelled that contract? 



Hydration said:


> Mubarak era wanted the K9 negotiations were cancelled in 2011 and restarted in 2014-2016. We got the K9A1 most likely and if you want to compare prices https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K9_Thunder#K9A2
> I think the Egyptian is the best in this list also heres another intresting topic
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60163-egypt-south-korea-and-k9-howitzer-tot-updates
> 
> 
> If someone did buy the article it would be wonderful



They should be starting assembly very soon, almost now actually according to the contract.

Another one of the many lessons learned from the Ukraine war is how valuable guided artillery has become on the battlefield. Most of the damage done from both sides seems to be from this one particular type of weapon. Combined with drone tech performing recon and target positioning, mobile artillery has literally dictated the battleground. Although I'm quite positive the Ukrainians wouldn't have been nearly as successful as they have been, not only with 7 units of the highly improved HIMARS, but much more importantly is the intel they're getting from Uncle Sam. Without that, the Russians would be having a field day. 

So, I certainly see the Egyptian Army's motivation to pursue that weapon and specifically the technology because of its battlefield effectiveness and it pulls us away from the M-109 howitzer which is not as good, and its maintenance has become a huge and costly burden.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I thought the 500 T-90MS' were for that purpose? Or is that out the door now? I was under the impression that T-90MS production line in Egypt was going to solve all those problems unless they changed their minds once they saw the 678 turrets in Ukraine go flying 300 feet in the air and realized there is a major design flaw in Russian tanks vs new & modern ATGMs and cancelled that contract?
> 
> 
> 
> They should be starting assembly very soon, almost now actually according to the contract.
> 
> Another one of the many lessons learned from the Ukraine war is how valuable guided artillery has become on the battlefield. Most of the damage done from both sides seems to be from this one particular type of weapon. Combined with drone tech performing recon and target positioning, mobile artillery has literally dictated the battleground. Although I'm quite positive the Ukrainians wouldn't have been nearly as successful as they have been, not only with 7 units of the highly improved HIMARS, but much more importantly is the intel they're getting from Uncle Sam. Without that, the Russians would be having a field day.
> 
> So, I certainly see the Egyptian Army's motivation to pursue that weapon and specifically the technology because of its battlefield effectiveness and it pulls us away from the M-109 howitzer which is not as good, and its maintenance has become a huge and costly burden.


Who wouldnt like 100km ranged guided artilery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

No one respond to me. Leh el tarnasha di hahahaha. How we extended the range of SS-10 when it is an ATGM? @Gaafar


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> No one respond to me. Leh el tarnasha di hahahaha. How we extended the range of SS-10 when it is an ATGM? @Gaafar


UR-200 (SS-10 Scrag) Russian Intercontinental Ballistic Missile​




http://www.themilitarystandard.com/missile/russia/ss-10.php


----------



## Buschlaid

Streit Sand ATV used by Egyptian SOF shown on latest exercise.
Egypt seems to have a modified version with armoured windshield that wasn't shown on any exhibited pieces previously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

A couple of the over 100 or so Caiman Mine Resistant Ambush Protected Vehicles & APCs from the US Iraq/Afghanistan overstock inventory that they delivered to the Egyptian Army. One thing for sure EGY army isn't short on is APCs of all kinds.









VIP Blackhawk helicopter being escorted by two Apache gunship helicopters to unknown destination in Sinai.




One of the older original EAF Mirage Vs at the military museum.





@Hydration , here's that famous pic taken by a civilian of one of the K-9 Thunder self-propelled howitzer being driven by a HET to a certain location to be test fired. There's also a gif or video of one of those test fires and I remember the sound it made was absolutely frightening. Sounded like a nuke went off. I bet @The SC remembers that when it was fired and the guy filming says "yan7ar esweeeeed" lol.








Buschlaid said:


> Streit Sand ATV used by Egyptian SOF shown on latest exercise.
> Egypt seems to have a modified version with armoured windshield that wasn't shown on any exhibited pieces previously.



They actually have used it with that modified windscreen before in the combined arms drill exercise for the opening of Bernice Naval Base in 2020. Here is the video and it's pretty long but you can see the Streit Sand ATVs (a pair of them) laying smoke screens for shoring navy commandoes and bridgehead. Forward to minute 1:50:22 . A pair of them unload off of Chinooks and layout heavy red smokescreen for the Sa'aka troops as well as the navy paratroopers.

@Minute 2:11:01 it looks like the second of the two ATVs has either an FN Minimi or M60E4 or even a RPD mounted on that windscreen. Actually it's probably mounted on one of those vertical stands but appears to be sitting on the windscreen. Some really great stuff.






I was going to open a thread on this event and discuss this really excellent combined arms exercise that was executed to perfection, and they used so many different assets from all attack helos to Rafales and F-16s even TOR M3 and Mi-24 Hinds and even Type 209 submarine. Some neat navy commando GoPro action swimming in the water to shore at minute 1:40:40.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Buschlaid some videos for you

__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7134325000135265541


__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7133760106998680838


__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7134039919718173957
Can someone ID this tank. Because Egypt doesn't have this type of modernized T-series tanks. So I think it is either Iraq or Syria.


__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7135002137339137285
Me when I don't have the geish hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> A couple of the over 100 or so Caiman Mine Resistant Ambush Protected Vehicles & APCs from the US Iraq/Afghanistan overstock inventory that they delivered to the Egyptian Army. One thing for sure EGY army isn't short on is APCs of all kinds.
> 
> View attachment 874493
> 
> View attachment 874494
> 
> VIP Blackhawk helicopter being escorted by two Apache gunship helicopters to unknown destination in Sinai.
> 
> View attachment 874496
> One of the older original EAF Mirage Vs at the military museum.
> View attachment 874497
> 
> 
> @Hydration , here's that famous pic taken by a civilian of one of the K-9 Thunder self-propelled howitzer being driven by a HET to a certain location to be test fired. There's also a gif or video of one of those test fires and I remember the sound it made was absolutely frightening. Sounded like a nuke went off. I bet @The SC remembers that when it was fired and the guy filming says "yan7ar esweeeeed" lol.
> 
> View attachment 874510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They actually have used it before in the combined arms drill exercise for the opening of Bernice Naval Base in 2020. Here is the video and it's pretty long but you can see the Streit Sand ATVs (a pair of them) laying smoke screens for shoring navy commandoes and bridgehead. Forward to minute 1:50:22 . A pair of them unload off of Chinooks and layout heavy red smokescreen for the Sa'aka troops as well as the navy paratroopers.
> 
> @Minute 2:11:01 it looks like the second of the two ATVs has either an FN Minimi or M60E4 or even a RPD mounted on that windscreen. Actually it's probably mounted on one of those vertical stands but appears to be sitting on the windscreen. Some really great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to open a thread on this event and discuss this really excellent combined arms exercise that was executed to perfection, and they used so many different assets from all attack helos to Rafales and F-16s even TOR M3 and Mi-24 Hinds and even Type 209 submarine. Some neat navy commando GoPro action swimming in the water to shore at minute 1:40:40.


Holly Sh**t.. HaHaHa!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Holly Sh**t.. HaHaHa!



Yeah baby! hahaaa. They were even testing out the French Ceasar truck-mounted artillery system at the same time.






Then they ended up somehow with this ingenious solution of adopting this modification a few years ago; taking the D-30 122mm Howitzer and mounting it on brand newly & locally built versions of the Ural 4320 truck that they reinforced the frame and chassis and added the hydraulic stabilizer you can clearly see in the baboom pic. The power on that thing and what a great modification solution. A similar modification also happened with the M-46 130 mm towed field gun which I believe was shown in that video I posted of the Bernice combined arms demonstration. This thing is a beast and a perfect example that the Egyptian army can make great things happen if it just puts its heads together and get things done.


















The first MEKO A200-class frigate ENS Al-Aziz should be arriving any day now! Keep an eye out for it, fellas! This is exciting adding another beastly figure to an already stacked fleet of frigates.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah baby! hahaaa. They were even testing out the French Ceasar truck-mounted artillery system at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 874522
> 
> 
> Then they ended up somehow with this ingenious solution of adopting this modification a few years ago; taking the D-30 122mm Howitzer and mounting it on brand newly & locally built versions of the Ural 4320 truck that they reinforced the frame and chassis and added the hydraulic stabilizer you can clearly see in the baboom pic. The power on that thing and what a great modification solution. A similar modification also happened with the M-46 130 mm towed field gun which I believe was shown in that video I posted of the Bernice combined arms demonstration. This thing is a beast and a perfect example that the Egyptian army can make great things happen if it just puts its heads together and get things done.
> 
> View attachment 874535
> 
> View attachment 874538
> 
> View attachment 874536
> 
> View attachment 874537
> 
> 
> The first MEKO A200-class frigate ENS Al-Aziz should be arriving any day now! Keep an eye out for it, fellas! This is exciting adding another beastly figure to an already stacked fleet of frigates.
> 
> View attachment 874541
> 
> 
> View attachment 874542
> 
> 
> View attachment 874543


Add the Belarus offer of the artillery guided active-reactive projectile missile "Luch" and "Luch-2"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Can someone ID this tank. Because Egypt doesn't have this type of modernized T-series tanks. So I think it is either Iraq or Syria.



That's a tough one! I can't figure it out because it has T-72 all over it with reactive armor but we never purchased that disaster model tank thank God and it doesn't appear to be a T-80 or a Ramses II. It has similar square vents in the back like the M-60A3 but it definitely is not M60. So it's a puzzler. Maybe it is an Iraqi or Syrian tank.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's a tough one! I can't figure it out because it has T-72 all over it with reactive armor but we never purchased that disaster model tank thank God and it doesn't appear to be a T-80 or a Ramses II. It has similar square vents in the back like the M-60A3 but it definitely is not M60. So it's a puzzler. Maybe it is an Iraqi or Syrian tank.


Yeah I was thinking like you.


The SC said:


> Add the Belarus offer of the artillery guided active-reactive projectile missile "Luch" and "Luch-2"..
> 
> View attachment 874545
> 
> 
> View attachment 874546


I want to see the results of JV between Egypt and Belarus. It has been like 2 years and half and we didn't see the new drones etc... I am looking forward towards the coop between us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60222-egypt-f-16s-to-receive-significant-upgrades








The fleet of F-16s currently in service with the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) is reported to receive significant upgrades soon.
The U.S. administration is said to have approved these upgrades.

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration 
Imagine it is true. We need someone to hack it the article so we can see what they are saying hahaha. Inshallah AIM-120 with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> No one respond to me. Leh el tarnasha di hahahaha. How we extended the range of SS-10 when it is an ATGM? @Gaafar


The SS-10 in question is the UR-200 ICBM, glad you noticed the post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> @Buschlaid some videos for you
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7134325000135265541
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7133760106998680838
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7134039919718173957
> Can someone ID this tank. Because Egypt doesn't have this type of modernized T-series tanks. So I think it is either Iraq or Syria.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7135002137339137285
> Me when I don't have the geish hahaha.


Tank crews finally using flame retardant clothing and Kevlar helmets. Tank crews used to be inappropriately equipped for work in hazardous confined areas where fatal owner rations and bumps are a real possibility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> Tank crews finally using flame retardant clothing and Kevlar helmets. Tank crews used to be inappropriately equipped for work in hazardous confined areas where fatal owner rations and bumps are a real possibility



i think this tank crew isn't egyptian but rather syrian or iraqi


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546434557615955968
We must reverse engineer weapons to boost our industry. Ofc Turkey took the design of AIM-120 and putted their own parts.


----------



## Ghostkiller

The Egyptian Buk M-3 missile system deal


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60222-egypt-f-16s-to-receive-significant-upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fleet of F-16s currently in service with the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) is reported to receive significant upgrades soon.
> The U.S. administration is said to have approved these upgrades.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration
> Imagine it is true. We need someone to hack it the article so we can see what they are saying hahaha. Inshallah AIM-120 with it.


The Engine upgrade was started in 2019.. maybe now is the next level..avionics, AESA radar.. AIM-120..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Engine upgrade was started in 2019.. maybe now is the next level..avionics, AESA radar.. AIM-120..


You really think that Egypt will have the AIM-120 and to have F-16 Viper block.?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> You really think that Egypt will have the AIM-120 and to have F-16 Viper block.?


We all hope so..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> We all hope so..


Ofc we all hope, but why we will have them now when Sisi/Biden relation isn't that great, but during Mubarak era we had a very good relation with them. Fahem asdy.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Ofc we all hope, but why we will have them now when Sisi/Biden relation isn't that great, but during Mubarak era we had a very good relation with them. Fahem asdy.


This is between the pentagon, the US military-Industrial complex and Egypt.. brcause it was approved a while back (same as the engine upgrade).. we've talked about the upgrade will be done in Greece at least 3 years ago..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Alright guys, looks like lybia is in the gutter yet again, how does this effect misr's security???


----------



## ARCH٤R

@Buschlaid you might appreciate some EIFV (Egyptian IFV) photos, didn’t see them around Cairo at all (Wiki states only one was built and tested).





And from 2019:




Everyone, what do you think?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Alright guys, looks like lybia is in the gutter yet again, how does this effect misr's security???


The Middle East is fucking hell oksem bellah. Ya3ni Libya is getting fucked and Iraq too. 







ARCH٤R said:


> @Buschlaid you might appreciate some EIFV (Egyptian IFV) photos, didn’t see them around Cairo at all (Wiki states only one was built and tested).
> View attachment 874857
> View attachment 874858
> 
> And from 2019:
> View attachment 874859
> 
> Everyone, what do you think?


Honestly looking sexy hahahaha. If all of our M113 are modernized it would change our mechanized units and infantry. Maybe it would be a temporary IFV until we mass produce the Sina-200 and the spanish VCR Dragon IFV (showcased with egyptian flag).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Ghostkiller honestly egypt should just annex eastern lybia at this point

The turret of that ifv makes it look like a Bradley fighting vehicle, wonder if EA actually uses them


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Ghostkiller honestly egypt should just annex eastern lybia at this point
> 
> The turret of that ifv makes it look like a Bradley fighting vehicle, wonder if EA actually uses them


Leh yabni ehna mesh na2sin masayeb hahaha. Any annexation will cost and hurt us badly because the casualties and the economy and plus the resistance that we will see by tribes who will be against us. If no one trespass the red line, then Egypt will give a f*ck about the situation. Keep in mind, Egypt isn't invasive country but a country who protects their national securities.


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> We all hope so..




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559187298553667586They didn't come to play here
There is also another maintenance and development center under construction that will be completed by 2024



ARCH٤R said:


> @Buschlaid you might appreciate some EIFV (Egyptian IFV) photos, didn’t see them around Cairo at all (Wiki states only one was built and tested).
> View attachment 874857
> View attachment 874858
> 
> And from 2019:
> View attachment 874859
> 
> Everyone, what do you think?


The development did not generalize to everyone, it was 300 to it, close to the American Bradley
There are also mechanisms in the Sinai air defense towers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559187298553667586They didn't come to play here
> There is also another maintenance and development center under construction that will be completed by 2024
> 
> 
> The development did not generalize to everyone, it was 300 to it, close to the American Bradley
> There are also mechanisms in the Sinai air defense towers
> View attachment 874861
> 
> 
> View attachment 874862
> View attachment 874863


But with this upgrade to Viper block or even less (like block 50 to 60) will we get the restricted avionics and armaments like AIM-120 etc.. yes or no that is the question.


----------



## joker88

The SC said:


> The Engine upgrade was started in 2019.. maybe now is the next level..avionics, AESA radar.. AIM-120..


3 fighters



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546434557615955968
> We must reverse engineer weapons to boost our industry. Ofc Turkey took the design of AIM-120 and putted their own parts.


The new entrance to the Air Force seems to be the same design


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563890745358123009


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> Leh yabni ehna mesh na2sin masayeb hahaha. Any annexation will cost and hurt us badly because the casualties and the economy and plus the resistance that we will see by tribes who will be against us. If no one trespass the red line, then Egypt will give a f*ck about the situation. Keep in mind, Egypt isn't invasive country but a country who protects their national securities.


Wasn't eastern lybia egyptian territory before it was taken away from us? Even in ancient times? Plus the population in eastern lybia would be more happy to be part of egtpt proper if things don't work out for a third time. Make good use of the oil to actually have the people thrive there, not like the gna where clashes are ongoing


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Wasn't eastern lybia egyptian territory before it was taken away from us? Even in ancient times? Plus the population in eastern lybia would be more happy to be part of egtpt proper if things don't work out for a third time. Make good use of the oil to actually have the people thrive there, not like the gna where clashes are ongoing


Then we are colonizer because we are using resources of others country. And no during Ancient Times, Egypt didn't have eastern Libya as our territory because there was ancient Libyans which are Berber/Amazigh tribes. Ironically, Ancient Libyans controlled Egypt with the arrival of the 23rd dynasty Egypt (Shoshenq I, ancient libyan, who founded this dynasty.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> Then we are colonizer because we are using resources of others country. And no during Ancient Times, Egypt didn't have eastern Libya as our territory because there was ancient Libyans which are Berber/Amazigh tribes. Ironically, Ancient Libyans controlled Egypt with the arrival of the 23rd dynasty Egypt (Shoshenq I, ancient libyan, who founded this dynasty.



It all depends on the people there, yea lybians ruled over egypt as there was a dynasty to it, but they came from more westwards in the tripoli area? Also it wouldn't be like turks taking over syria,Iraq,kurds,etc. They'd be more happy to live with us. Thered be peace and stability, like what the LNA wanted before the gna became a thing and caused a rucus, lybia would've been united and on its way to rebuilding


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> It all depends on the people there, yea lybians ruled over egypt as there was a dynasty to it, but they came from more westwards in the tripoli area? Also it wouldn't be like turks taking over syria,Iraq,kurds,etc. They'd be more happy to live with us. Thered be peace and stability, like what the LNA wanted before the gna became a thing and caused a rucus, lybia would've been united and on its way to rebuilding


Libyans are tribal people which will cause a lot of problem to us and to Libya. We aren't turkish nor israelis.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> Libyans are tribal people which will cause a lot of problem to us and to Libya. We aren't turkish nor israelis.


Wait, I thought haftar united these tribes? I'm confused 😕


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Wait, I thought haftar united these tribes? I'm confused 😕


Best option for us and for Libya is to make no one to pass the red line


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564508501988327425


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Ghostkiller honestly egypt should just annex eastern lybia at this point
> 
> The turret of that ifv makes it look like a Bradley fighting vehicle, wonder if EA actually uses them


We are not turkey or israel or Iran, we dont invade and annex because our neighbours are weak, if we were libya wouldve been annexed in the libyan egyptian war and we had every excuse to do so and the same stuff with Sudan during Al-Bashir's rule


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> We are not turkey or israel or Iran, we dont invade and annex because our neighbours are weak, if we were libya wouldve been annexed in the libyan egyptian war and we had every excuse to do so and the same stuff with Sudan during Al-Bashir's rule


This is what I said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564533311418114050

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

He was on our thread haha. It is the video that I sent.

@aymanop1522 why you aren't talking in the thread?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hydration said:


> We are not turkey or israel or Iran, we dont invade and annex because our neighbours are weak, if we were libya wouldve been annexed in the libyan egyptian war and we had every excuse to do so and the same stuff with Sudan during Al-Bashir's rule


If this continues, lybia won't ever rebuild itself again, better to protect and provide for the lybians next to us then have a third lybian war right next to us.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> If this continues, lybia won't ever rebuild itself again, better to protect and provide for the lybians next to us then have a third lybian war right next to us.


We will protect nor provide something for them. We should first provide to us then to anybody else.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> We will protect nor provide something for them. We should first provide to us then to anybody else.


By provide, I mean security, a secure eastern lybia means a more secure egypt, it contributes to it regaurdless. Basically icing on the cake after mohammed naguib airbase


----------



## Ghostkiller

The struggle for air supremacy, Egypt against Israel, will it solve the problems of the Typhoon and Sukhoi-35 deals and the manufacture of the national fighter?


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> It all depends on the people there, yea lybians ruled over egypt as there was a dynasty to it, but they came from more westwards in the tripoli area? Also it wouldn't be like turks taking over syria,Iraq,kurds,etc. They'd be more happy to live with us. Thered be peace and stability, like what the LNA wanted before the gna became a thing and caused a rucus, lybia would've been united and on its way to rebuilding


All the Libyan Eastern tribes are pro Egypt..they are the buffer zone..and beyond them is the red line..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aymanop1522

Ghostkiller said:


> He was on our thread haha. It is the video that I sent.
> 
> @aymanop1522 why you aren't talking in the thread?


I think it is indian 155 toward


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hey @The SC, any news about the new vessels the EN plans ro get in in the future like the meko a300? Or more berghaminis that Egypt stated for 12, or more gowinds? When is the first cc 60 going to see service in the en???


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Hey @The SC, any news about the new vessels the EN plans ro get in in the future like the meko a300? Or more berghaminis that Egypt stated for 12, or more gowinds? When is the first cc 60 going to see service in the en???


Bro..they say..no news is good news in general..

Let's start with the 4 to 6 MEKO-200 first..Also you can be sure that more Berghaminis are in the pipeline..at least there are two more that were announced..

We can expect the EN new naval combatants pretty soon.. since the Egyptian Shipyards are fast usually after getting the design and specs.. a good example is the Gowind 2500 corvettes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

So maybe we will see CC-60 corvet in 2023/2024?


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Add the Belarus offer of the artillery guided active-reactive projectile missile "Luch" and "Luch-2"..
> 
> View attachment 874545
> 
> 
> View attachment 874546



What is the status with these, bro? Have they agreed to a ToT contract yet?



Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60222-egypt-f-16s-to-receive-significant-upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fleet of F-16s currently in service with the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) is reported to receive significant upgrades soon.
> The U.S. administration is said to have approved these upgrades.
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration
> Imagine it is true. We need someone to hack it the article so we can see what they are saying hahaha. Inshallah AIM-120 with it.



The main problem is that it's very unlikely the US would offer anything of this sort or caliber unless it was getting something huge in return, and we all know what that probably is. There is no way they will upgrade the EAF Falcons to Vipers and be ok with the EAF receiving the Su-35 as well. Unless the EAF was somehow able to get both, it would be a most excellent miracle by them. Otherwise they accept the upgrade and lose the Flankers or tell the US to take a hike. Take a walk on the wild side and kick rocks while it's at it. That would be my preference if given the choice. The current F-16s are fantastic and more than good enough the way they are for the purpose they serve and a viper upgrade is nowhere near worth losing 2+ squadrons of "freedom" Flankers.



Gaafar said:


> Tank crews finally using flame retardant clothing and Kevlar helmets. Tank crews used to be inappropriately equipped for work in hazardous confined areas where fatal owner rations and bumps are a real possibility



Indeed. Those old Soviet rubber head wraps lol were the worst ever. Maybe in the 1960s they were fine, but nowadays they should be issued much better helmets and not just the commanders.

Navy SOF are using the PASGT combat helmets and vests and I believe only special OPFS Sa'aka are using the newer Ops=Core FAST Helmet which should be much more in use with most infantry as standard issue.



ARCH٤R said:


> @Buschlaid you might appreciate some EIFV (Egyptian IFV) photos, didn’t see them around Cairo at all (Wiki states only one was built and tested).
> View attachment 874857
> View attachment 874858
> 
> And from 2019:
> View attachment 874859
> 
> Everyone, what do you think?



Shame that it never entered production. After Helwan factory finalized assembly plans with BAE, they built that single prototype in 1996/97 and it was basically halted for unknown reason. It was really an excellent platform and a great M-113 modification that would end up with an automated turret and a 2-pack TOW missile launcher with 4 more in stowage. I think the issue was really mostly because the vehicle had to stop in order to fire the TOW missile. I think they saw that as a huge vulnerability and were going to use a different system that could fire just as accurately as the TOW but on the fly, but they never pushed the issue beyond that and it basically fizzled out, on top of cost of course.

The other reason also was that they had so many M-113s that seemed much more practical as they were for the scope of the Egyptian army and specifically for the infantry that they saw that as a much more efficient model to leave as is.

M270/Sakr 45 is some serious business in the Egyptian army.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> M270/Sakr 45 is some serious business in the Egyptian army.


Did USA give us guided munitions like those of Ukraine (the Himars) ?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Guys, I think that we slept on the naval exhibition this year "Naval Power Egypt 2022". It got postponed









News







www.navalpoweregypt.com





The decision has been made to postpone the scheduled running of Naval Power Egypt 2022, which has been agreed by Arabian World Events in coordination with the Egyptian Naval Forces.
Naval Power Egypt, originally scheduled to take place 5-7 September 2022, will be postponed to take place at a later, more suitable date in order to meet all stakeholder expectations.
Details of the rescheduled dates will be available soon. We thank you for your continued patience.

Maybe we will see more details for CC-60 etc.. and the mysterious cruise missile (looks like the navy one) and the brazilian one

@Philip the Arab maybe also the emirati HAS-250 cruise/anti ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> What is the status with these, bro? Have they agreed to a ToT contract yet?
> 
> 
> 
> The main problem is that it's very unlikely the US would offer anything of this sort or caliber unless it was getting something huge in return, and we all know what that probably is. There is no way they will upgrade the EAF Falcons to Vipers and be ok with the EAF receiving the Su-35 as well. Unless the EAF was somehow able to get both, it would be a most excellent miracle by them. Otherwise they accept the upgrade and lose the Flankers or tell the US to take a hike. Take a walk on the wild side and kick rocks while it's at it. That would be my preference if given the choice. The current F-16s are fantastic and more than good enough the way they are for the purpose they serve and a viper upgrade is nowhere near worth losing 2+ squadrons of "freedom" Flankers.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Those old Soviet rubber head wraps lol were the worst ever. Maybe in the 1960s they were fine, but nowadays they should be issued much better helmets and not just the commanders.
> 
> Navy SOF are using the PASGT combat helmets and vests and I believe only special OPFS Sa'aka are using the newer Ops=Core FAST Helmet which should be much more in use with most infantry as standard issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame that it never entered production. After Helwan factory finalized assembly plans with BAE, they built that single prototype in 1996/97 and it was basically halted for unknown reason. It was really an excellent platform and a great M-113 modification that would end up with an automated turret and a 2-pack TOW missile launcher with 4 more in stowage. I think the issue was really mostly because the vehicle had to stop in order to fire the TOW missile. I think they saw that as a huge vulnerability and were going to use a different system that could fire just as accurately as the TOW but on the fly, but they never pushed the issue beyond that and it basically fizzled out, on top of cost of course.
> 
> The other reason also was that they had so many M-113s that seemed much more practical as they were for the scope of the Egyptian army and specifically for the infantry that they saw that as a much more efficient model to leave as is.
> 
> M270/Sakr 45 is some serious business in the Egyptian army.
> 
> View attachment 875075


It seems everything with Belarus and Serbia is wrapped in secrecy after those initial announcements.. I guess all is going well..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> It seems everything with Belarus and Serbia is wrapped in secrecy after those initial announcements.. I guess all is going well..


Belarus and serbia are big russian allies, so they'll keep their deals secret naturally


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxTMeJbUPLnRFsTJT3IsvEkBA0CiDS_zmj








A new photo of the Egyptian frigate FREMM Bergamini after processing
It is shown to be equipped with an ESM system responsible for intelligence, monitoring, analysis and identification of radar signals and hostile radar detectors
A defensive electronic warfare system that uses advanced DRFM technology to deceive hostile radars and surface-to-surface missile detectors, protect the piece, and create fake targets for enemies
Satcom satellite communications system.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565016493452132352
A great explaining the situation of our FREMMs

@Foinikas once an ally always an ally ❤️❤️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> So maybe we will see CC-60 corvet in 2023/2024?


We will see the smaller EN made ships first..as for the corvette it will be 2024 at best..most likely 2024-26


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Did USA give us guided munitions like those of Ukraine (the Himars) ?



Not for the M270. HIMARS is a different setup (M142 I believe) but the number of units is not even known, just that the last batch produced in 2003 were for the Egyptian Army. Speculations that they're about 40 units and that the Egyptian Army is building its own Sakr rockets for the system because replacing them is very expensive through the US.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Not for the M270. HIMARS is a different setup (M142 I believe) but the number of units is not even known, just that the last batch produced in 2003 were for the Egyptian Army. Speculations that they're about 40 units and that the Egyptian Army is building its own Sakr rockets for the system because replacing them is very expensive through the US.


I thought himars vehicle chassis is designated m30 or m31


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I thought himars vehicle chassis is designated m30 or m31


Not sure unless you're referring to something different from this?

I just noticed those designations you mentioned are the GMLRS (rocket types) further down in that linked Wiki page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The fleet of F-16s currently in service with the Egyptian Air Force (EAF) is reported to receive significant upgrades soon.






The U.S. administration is said to have approved these upgrades.

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60222-egypt-f-16s-to-receive-significant-upgrades

Egyptian military deals Happy news: British supply ships UAE Mirage F-16 development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565572206863728640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

A lifetime deal for Egypt, the purchase of AESA Radar production technology for Egypt


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60244-egypt-indra-and-radars-talks



Egypt, Indra, and radars talks 







Talks will reportedly resume between the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) and Spanish company Indra for the procurement of early warning radars.



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60282-egypt-thyssenkrupp-and-submarines-tot



Egypt, ThyssenKrupp, and submarines ToT 




The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is said to be in talks with the German defense company ThyssenKrupp for a transfer of technology (ToT) and production agreement concerning a submarine.
The ToT agreement under discussion is broad and reportedly includes ThyssenKrupp setting up assembly lines in Egyptian ports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565366030087688192
Will Egypt continue with the contract? Yes or No? @Gomig-21


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60244-egypt-indra-and-radars-talks
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, Indra, and radars talks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talks will reportedly resume between the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) and Spanish company Indra for the procurement of early warning radars.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60282-egypt-thyssenkrupp-and-submarines-tot
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, ThyssenKrupp, and submarines ToT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is said to be in talks with the German defense company ThyssenKrupp for a transfer of technology (ToT) and production agreement concerning a submarine.
> The ToT agreement under discussion is broad and reportedly includes ThyssenKrupp setting up assembly lines in Egyptian ports.


This Sub deal will defnitley fume Israel


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hydration said:


> This Sub deal will defnitley fume Israel


They're already passed at Germany for those 209s that were sold to us



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> They're already passed at Germany for those 209s that were sold to us


*pissed*


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> They're already passed at Germany for those 209s that were sold to us
> 
> 
> *pissed*


They made a big deal about it now imagine this. After Egypt stole 7 years worth of information about one of their highly secretive buildings and got away with it


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hydration said:


> They made a big deal about it now imagine this. After Egypt stole 7 years worth of information about one of their highly secretive buildings and got away with it


To be fair, israel has the 216 model as their dolphin subs if im not mistaken. What more could be learned by the older 209s other than just the "foundation" of the subs? I more or less have the same feeling with this thyssenkrupp deal as I did with those f15s america was to "sell" to us that were "up to spec".


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> To be fair, israel has the 216 model as their dolphin subs if im not mistaken. What more could be learned by the older 209s other than just the "foundation" of the subs? I more or less have the same feeling with this thyssenkrupp deal as I did with those f15s america was to "sell" to us that were "up to spec".


I think Israel ordered a new dolphin class deal again this year


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> To be fair, israel has the 216 model as their dolphin subs if im not mistaken. What more could be learned by the older 209s other than just the "foundation" of the subs? I more or less have the same feeling with this thyssenkrupp deal as I did with those f15s america was to "sell" to us that were "up to spec".


The report didnt specify what su will be ToT


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> The report didnt specify what su will be ToT


I think it would be the 209 submarine because it is the only one contracted by the EN. We should ask Naval Group (France) for the Scorpène submarine so we can have the best option for ToTs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I think it would be the 209 submarine because it is the only one contracted by the EN. We should ask Naval Group (France) for the Scorpène submarine so we can have the best option for ToTs


That deal is done and closed no reason to ToT it at all


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> That deal is done and closed no reason to ToT it at all


Which sub exactly?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

So no scorpenes?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> So no scorpenes?


Till now there is not infos about Egypt contracting it


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> Till now there is not infos about Egypt contracting it


Ah yes, they keep us on our toes


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Ah yes, they keep us on our toes


I am sure they will contract the cost effective choice.


----------



## The SC




----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


>


For me the Tejas looks a lit bit ugly, it is is like Mirage 2K from wish hahahaha.

@Gomig-21 there is a battleship in my city. I will take a photo then send it here. If you guys want

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egyptian military deals Happy news: British supply ships UAE Mirage F-16 development



Man, this military squares guy is starting to get on my nerves lol. All these fellas are just getting off making all these videos as if they're some reliable source and honestly, they know just about as much as we do and nothing more when you really think about it. Just like he said about the Su-35s. He mentioned the latest picture which we posted at least a month and a half ago with the 21 aircraft at Komsomolsk on Amur and then mentioned the Russian news outlet that claimed 5 Su-35s had been delivered to Egypt and then subsequently another 2 making a total of 7. We (or at least me and I'll only speak for myself in this case) never believed a single word of that and then he claimed that picture of the 21 was after the 7 were delivered which adds up to 28 aircraft. I think that was mostly his point but like I said, I don't believe much of this stuff unless the source is solidly reliable and/or we see it with our own two eyes.

You can even read his stuff in the comment section like when someone asked him if the Viper upgrade would also include the delivery of the Su-35s and he actually replied that he didn't think so, and if they agreed on the Viper upgrade, then the Su-35s are most certainly out the door. That's exactly what I've been saying all along with either a Viper acquisition or an agreement for the F-15EX, either one will never be allowed if the EAF insists on the Su-35 which is why they must finish the Russian fighter delivery and forget all about any future US aircraft.

Here's the other VERY IMPORTANT element to this decision, SC, that not too many people are thinking about or at least talking about and that is something that Frogman had mentioned to me/us way back in this thread that made a lot of sense. That dingle donk was actually on to something when he said this about the EAF-s MiG-29M/M2 or even MiG-35 purchase and he questioned the decision to go with that platform (and we were all like WTF, man, are you serious?! What's wrong with you yada yada yada) and he simply said "where is the MiG-29 platform going? Where is the future potential of the MiG-29/35?" His point was that it was pretty much over with that aircraft, but it's also the same with the F-16 in many ways.  He was spot on, only directing the question to the wrong platform. There was so much truth to his point and none of us really wanted to hear it at the time BUT, the truth was in asking the question, only. The direction of the question was wrong since it should've been directed at the F-16 and/or any US aircraft and not any Russian ones. Now that we've seen things develop and get to this point, it actually has made a lot of sense for the EAF to invest in the MiG-29M/M2.







The reason is exactly related to agreeing on an F-15 package from the US. At least with the MiG-29M/M2, they can go on to purchase the MiG-35 with the AESA radar and other potentially new inventions on that aircraft and then MOVE ON to the Su-35S, which is exactly what they did. Then with that, their choices of munitions increases exponentially and what does the Su-35S open the door to? The Su-57 stealth fighter and its loyal wingman as well as the Su-75! The latter being essentially the eastern competition to the F-35 which as we all know, the door to that aircraft was slammed shut in the EAF's face.

So there was the answer to Frogman's question of where was the EAF going with their MiG-29M/M2 decision that actually, when you think about it, was criticized and mocked by many pundits and outlets out there as a waste of money on a dud or something stupidly silly like that when in fact, it was nothing short of GENIUS as we have seen all the results of that up to now.

That brings us to the current situation and why would we EVER invest in the F-15 while asking Frogman's exact question! Where is that platform going for the EAF? Is it opening the door for a future purchase of the F-35? NOPE! For sure not and not even thinking about the fact that it really is an undesirable aircraft for the EAF (talking about the F-35) in the first place and has so many issues and cost matters that would make it more of a burden than an asset and so they made the best decision asking for it KNOWING quite well it would be rejected so that they can use that against the US when they pursue Rafales, Typhoons, MiG-29/35s, Su-35 especially and especially the Su-57 & Su-75 and other future stealth platforms.

So there is the answer to that critical question which was very smart to ask because the answer is exactly why the EAF should not indulge in this Viper upgrade at all, and completely reject any F-15 offer because after that, there is nowhere else to go with the US except being tied down! Nowhere! And that kind of jail sentence is unacceptable since the alternative potential with Russian fighters is so much greater that I have no idea why they are waiting so gaddam long to make such a no-brainer decision.

BTW, no dissing of the F-15 since it seems to be a fantastic platform for Saudi Arabia because they invested in it from the start. Unlike the EAF which could only take on the F-16. The Eagle and all its improved versions would've been perfect for the EAF like it has been and will continue to be for the RSAF but not starting now. Just wanted to clarify that dynamic with relation to Saudiya.

Shame, but thanks to the US' disgusting ultimatum, these guys will have to survive the hard way, but they can never get that upgrade at the expense of losing the Su-35S' and any other future Russian fighters.








Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565366030087688192
> Will Egypt continue with the contract? Yes or No? @Gomig-21



Yes, of course, why not? Just because they had a few issues and the current fleet is grounded until they figure things out is not really out of the ordinary. That's SOP when something like that happens and it did happen before to the US F-15 fleet. One aircraft crashed and when they investigated it, found out the panels had sheared off in mid-flight because they developed cracks from metal fatigue. So they grounded the entire F-15 fleet and went through a massive examinations and testing protocol and overhaul and when everything was clear and fixed, reintroduce that fighter and all went back to normal. The same will happen here with the Chinooks.

Which BTW, I don't believe the Egyptian Army has ever had an accident of any kind with their huge fleet of Chinooks (MashAllah). They've had issues and even bad crashes with almost every other platform, or most, but never the Chinook or any of the helos from what I remember. They're helo pilots training and maintenance programs on every single type (and they have a lot of different types) are almost second to none.

They even had one or two crashes with the C-130 and one of them was horrible unfortunately. I remember seeing the pics and the story was they had a mechanical failure and the pilots & navigator steered the aircraft away from a Nile village and crashed it into the farmed fields so they wouldn't take out thousands of innocents in the village. The bravery is most incredible but so sad the three pilots and nav lost their lives to a horrible crash. The F-16s have had their issues and so have almost all the other aircraft including the pair of MiG-29M/M2 and Rafale. But these things happen and the point is that I don't recall any of the EAF or Army helicopters ever having a bad accident at all. My guess is it probably has happened to some degree but nothing bad. At any rate, these Chinooks are pretty important to the army and troop transport for the Sa'aka and even Navy Special Operations Forces like they showed in the Qadr Exercise that was so friggin awesome (I will open a thread ISA to discuss a lot of the technical stuff from that most incredible combined arms exercise) so they do have a very strong need for those choppers.

Some pics.

Crotale is a really interesting short range movable SAM system the EGY army has been using for a long time, too. The whole vehicle has a hydraulic system that lowers it almost to the ground with stabilizers that dismount and engage prior to firing the missiles. I wonder how much longer they'll keep these active with all the new systems that are much smoother & faster to operate. But these mobile systems are a must for attached armor to infantry units. We all know how valuable many more of these along with the SA-6s would've been in 1973.











Impressive how many HETs the EGY army has. You can't even see the end of this column of HETs carrying M60-A3s.






@ARCH٤R here's another reason why the EIFV wasn't needed much at the time.











Imagine having a surplus of hundreds of these in the US Army that they just gave the EGY army over 100 of these Caimans. I could've used one! They quite possibly could've used these in all their recent mine extractions from the Western Desert. These are perfectly suited for mined terrains.






Sweet rare unseen before on this thread pic of a pair of EAF Mirage 2000s and a single seater refueling from a......French tanker? Anyone tell what insignia that is on the KC35 tanker?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 there is a battleship in my city. I will take a photo then send it here. If you guys want



Yes, please do!

Here's a great look at the Crotale with its hydraulic lifter completely grounded! Really wild system not seen or used in any other ones when I think about it.

*



*

@Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , this is the main system from the Germans that had the Jew's panties all twisted in a bunch! lol. Besides the Type 209s, the 7 batteries of IRIS-T-SLM blew them out of the water because of how advanced and sick accurate with almost an inescapable zone this SAM system has. If Egypt could get a hold of more of these, that would be the way to go against western enemy aircraft in short to even medium range which makes them even more dangerous than any of the TORs or BUKs or Avengers etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Here's the other VERY IMPORTANT element to this decision, SC, that not too many people are thinking about or at least talking about and that is something that Frogman had mentioned to me way back in this thread that made a lot of sense. That dingle donk was actually on to something when he said this about the EAF-s MiG-29M/M2 or even MiG-35 purchase and he questioned the decision to go with that platform (and we were all like WTF, man, are you serious?! What's wrong with you yada yada yada) and he simply said "where is the MiG-29 platform going? Where is the future potential of the MiG-29/35?" His point was that it was pretty much over with that aircraft and the same with the F-16 in many ways. He was spot on. There was so much truth to his point and none of us really wanted to hear it at the time BUT, the truth was in asking the question, only. The direction of the question was wrong since it should've been directed at the F-16 and/or any US aircraft and not any Russian ones. Now that we've seen things develop and get to this point. it actually has made a lot of sense for the EAF to invest in the MiG-29M/M2.


I remember Frogman saying that the MIG-29M/M2 doesn't have upgrades like the F-16. And the upgrades of the MIG-29 is stalling



Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, please do!
> 
> Here's a great look at the Crotale with its hydraulic lifter completely grounded! Really wild system not seen or used in any other ones when I think about it.
> 
> *
> View attachment 875866
> *
> 
> @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , this is the main system from the Germans that had the Jew's panties all twisted in a bunch! lol. Besides the Type 209s, the 7 batteries of IRIS-T-SLM blew them out of the water because of how advanced and sick accurate with almost an inescapable zone this SAM system has. If Egypt could get a hold of more of these, that would be the way to go against western enemy aircraft in short to even medium range which makes them even more dangerous than any of the TORs or BUKs or Avengers etc.
> 
> View attachment 875868


Inshallah maybe we will have an indigenous AD or to JV with a country. I made post like a couple of months ago saying that the chassis of Astros II to be converted into AD system with the chassis on it.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Man, this military squares guy is starting to get on my nerves lol. All these fellas are just getting off making all these videos as if they're some reliable source and honestly, they know just about as much as we do and nothing more when you really think about it. Just like he said about the Su-35s. He mentioned the latest picture which we posted at least a month and a half ago with the 21 aircraft at Komsomolsk on Amur and then mentioned the Russian news outlet that claimed 5 Su-35s had been delivered to Egypt and then subsequently another 2 making a total of 7. We (or at least me and I'll only speak for myself in this case) never believed a single word of that and then he claimed that picture of the 21 was after the 7 were delivered which adds up to 28 aircraft. I think that was mostly his point but like I said, I don't believe much of this stuff unless the source is solidly reliable and/or we see it with our own two eyes.


That's why I dont trust him that much.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I remember Frogman saying that the MIG-29M/M2 doesn't have upgrades like the F-16. And the upgrades of the MIG-29 is stalling



That's true, he did push the western platforms much more than the Russian ones mainly because of the main issue of interoperability. All the Rafales have Link-16 and the F-16s operate under Link-16 also and so they would tie in much better if the EAF stuck to those platforms. The problem is that limited the choices to just that, the Rafale and possibly the Typhoon which was never discussed at the time. That only came later, and he was ok with the EAF just purchasing more and more Rafales and going that route. Well, we can easily see what the problem with that was. Once the UAE jumped into that party it pretty much clogged up the production line and also, we can see how the decision by the EAF to expand to the Russian platforms was a perfect decision because they had a plan in mind to make all the platforms interoperable with one another. Plus, the cost of the MiG-29M/M2 was very feasible for the deadly platform that it is and most importantly of all, there was a huge door it opened up on the Russian side despite some of the issues such as the Zhuk-AE and IRBIS-E radars etc. But those are all workable things. 

With the US, the F-16 was and is a dead-end, even with the Viper upgrade. The EAF having Russia as a source is most valuable in many ways, especially moving into the 5th and 6th generation choices.



Ghostkiller said:


> That's why I dont trust him that much.



Some stuff is ok, but it's nothing we don't or didn't know about except for one thing he did mention in one of his older videos that I didn't know about and that was how the EAF operated 2 C-130 Compass Call aircraft. I never knew that until he mentioned it in one of his videos and then I saw it mentioned by the announcer of the Qadr exercise at the opening of Bernice Naval Base. The announcer called the two Beechcraft 1900, E-2C Hawkeye and one of the C-130 Compass Call as part of the EAF's AWACs & ELINT platforms when they did a flyby. And some of his other info is very interesting stuff, but again, how do we know it's accurate? If he was an actual military representative, then that would certainly hold a lot of weight. But he never mentions that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Some more cool pics for my friends on this great thread. 

I posted about this great creation by the Egyptian army to make use of a towed artillery into a truck-mounted unit specifically for the Egyptian 2nd Field Army. The first pic is the upgraded M-46 130mm self-propelled cannon mounted on a modified Ural-4320 vehicle and the last two pics are of the D-30 Howitzer also mounted on the Ural truck. Some great improvisational modification/creations. This was during Nasr-14 Military Training for the Egyptian 2nd Field Army Units in 2018.






Here's our dear friend, again, Ghostkiller. M-270 MLRS after letting go a 9-piece salvo lol.
















Great shot of that dangerous bugger on a tear through the desert.






F-16s joining in as CAS with Alpha Jets also.











And Gazelles, hopefully soon to be retired and replaced with either more Ka-52s or DRUV attack helos.











Some interesting procedures they follow that was also observed in the Qadr exercise and that is how the operators of the individual mechanized units are tasked with and do cover their platforms with custom covers to protect them from any potential sparking or unwanted shrapnel or projectiles that could ruin sensors or critical parts. You can see the howitzer trucks covered up in the background in this pic.
















Egyptian Army Mi-17V4 mounted with rocket launcher pylons and with additional pilot armor protection and the President-S defensive system.






Interesting couple of pics from back in 2018 and probably the most interesting item that those fellas are looking at is the cluster bomb in that crate. Much of this was to display what the Egyptian Army has been using to cut down the infestation of cretins and vile vermin that was trying to infiltrate the western border. We have seen pics of cretins being completely evaporated by those cluster munitions as well as having seen them mounted on EAF F-16s.






This was during an Egyptian Army 11th Exhibition for Military Knowledge. Large scale models of Wing Loong, E-2C and CASA-295s.






And now for some bonus pics for all you October War of 1973 fans - VERY rare few pics of the Egyptian Army SCUD-B & 9K52 Frog-7 Luna short/medium range ballistic missiles being fired at the Israelis on the west bank towards the end of the war. These were a great message that they were ready to be wiped out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> And now for some bonus pics for all you October War of 1973 fans - VERY rare few pics of the Egyptian Army SCUD-B & 9K52 Frog-7 Luna short/medium range ballistic missiles being fired at the Israelis on the west bank towards the end of the war. These were a great message that they were ready to be wiped out.


Funny thing someone in my family was in the Luna missile battaltion stationed in Ismailia during the war. So he told me that to operate the Luna missile, you must connect the vehicle and the missile so you can light the fuse to launch it. So one day during the war, they had to launch it before dawn so they can launch it and escape so their chief commanded them to launch but the problem is that they were loosing time and they can be caught if they didn't move. Hence they had to rush very quickly and they launched it without put them in the right degrees (so the direction). Next day, someone very high in the second army sent them a letter of congratulations for destroying 5 F-4 out 11 where they were taking off to make an offensive sorties against us. He said to me that Allah did a lot of things with us hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, please do!
> 
> Here's a great look at the Crotale with its hydraulic lifter completely grounded! Really wild system not seen or used in any other ones when I think about it.
> 
> *
> View attachment 875866
> *
> 
> @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , this is the main system from the Germans that had the Jew's panties all twisted in a bunch! lol. Besides the Type 209s, the 7 batteries of IRIS-T-SLM blew them out of the water because of how advanced and sick accurate with almost an inescapable zone this SAM system has. If Egypt could get a hold of more of these, that would be the way to go against western enemy aircraft in short to even medium range which makes them even more dangerous than any of the TORs or BUKs or Avengers etc.
> 
> View attachment 875868


Crotales definatly have their usage, yea it'd be a dream to have more of the Iris t systems when possible, then combine that with possibly more s300s in the future with the newer buk3 and tor 3s. We needa phase out those mim23s as air defence platforms because they too can be used as surface to surface missles, since america designed the missles to be more multirolled, rather than the s75s and s125s which were for one comitted role but excelled at that roll for the time (anti aircraft).

Would also be nice to see the shipbourn version of the crotale on the mistrals too if possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Funny thing someone in my family was in the Luna missile battaltion stationed in Ismailia during the war. So he told me that to operate the Luna missile, you must connect the vehicle and the missile so you can light the fuse to launch it. So one day during the war, they had to launch it before dawn so they can launch it and escape so their chief commanded them to launch but the problem is that they were loosing time and they can be caught if they didn't move. Hence they had to rush very quickly and they launched it without put them in the right degrees (so the direction). Next day, someone very high in the second army sent them a letter of congratulations for destroying 5 F-4 out 11 where they were taking off to make an offensive sorties against us. He said to me that Allah did a lot of things with us hahaha



That's fantastic! What a great story! InshaAllah if you're able to speak with him and share those pics but I'm sure he's already seen them. And tell him thank you for his service for defending our country, what an honor.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Crotales definatly have their usage, yea it'd be a dream to have more of the Iris t systems when possible, then combine that with possibly more s300s in the future with the newer buk3 and tor 3s. We needa phase out those mim23s as air defence platforms because they too can be used as surface to surface missles, since america designed the missles to be more multirolled, rather than the s75s and s125s which were for one comitted role but excelled at that roll for the time (anti aircraft).
> 
> Would also be nice to see the shipbourn version of the crotale on the mistrals too if possible.



I'm surprised they didn't use the Crotale on the Mistral? It even rhymes! Since the carrier is French-built and so are the Crotales, you would think there would be much more compatibility with those two systems than using the Avengers. The Crotale has its own, fixed radar mounted right on the vehicle right between the missiles. The Avenger uses a separately detached radar if I'm not mistaken which might or might not be the reason. They might've discovered the Mistral's radars were easier and better to connect directly to the Avengers than using the separate radar on the Crotale. Still a pretty interesting situation unless the Avenger is just simply all-around better.

Here's the other strange thing that quirks me a little bit and look at the size of Al Galala Bergamini FREMM which is classified as a frigate and the size of the USN's guided-missile destroyer USS Delbert D. Black (DDG 119). The Al Galala is either just as large or larger with most likely a greater displacement compared to a rather smaller USS DDG yet the latter is classified as a destroyer? Typically, the armament does indicate the classification, but so doesn't displacement and Al Galala is also very capable of carrying 16 additional guided missiles in the aft missile silo container. Even without those it's pretty armed to the teeth. The classification as a frigate is a but weird in this case IMO. Still a gorgeous beast.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hey hey hey, there's the man himself!






Ka-52 avionics are pretty sick.
















The cut-up Mi-17 they use for helo breach & assault training is pretty damn cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Great shot of an Egyptian SF during a HALO jump.












Hey @Philip the Arab , remember I posted this pic before when we were talking about using the pad for the EDGE munitions such as the Al Tariq? Well, I just found out this is actually an EAF Rafale pilot! Looks like that pad assists the pilot with flight course and navigation terrain as well as possibly GPS coordination.






Egyptian Navy MPs on board the ENS ? (anyone know? @The SC any idea which ship in the EN has these crisscrossing missiles? I tried looking it up but couldn't find it and it's not the Pohang or the Molniya) with the Tahya Misr Aquitaine FREMM in the distant background.






Not the famous original first 3 Rafales deliverd to Egypt. These are more recent flying over Egypt & Bitter Lakes I believe with the ugly albeit unique Tahya Misr logo already painted on.






Newly posted EAF Mirage 2K pic not seen here before. Speaking of, we should discuss the Emirate 2Ks looking for the best offer and our brothers in Greece being the primary front-runners which begs the question why isn't the EAF there? Is it because they're not interested in the 2K because of possibly the Typhoon replacing them? Or because the Rafale's numbers will eventually be enough so no need for more 2Ks?






EGY Infantry training with FN-M249 Minimi during Arab Shield Exercise.











EAF has been known to have signed a huge contract for a very large number of CH-5 UCAVs back in 2017. This was the exhibit at the Zuhai Air Show.











These superb things have shanked a great number of vermin cretin scum in the west and the east. They should rename it the Vermin Exterminator!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Great shot of an Egyptian SF during a HALO jump.
> 
> View attachment 875901
> 
> 
> View attachment 875911
> 
> 
> Hey @Philip the Arab , remember I posted this pic before when we were talking about using the pad for the EDGE munitions such as the Al Tariq? Well, I just found out this is actually an EAF Rafale pilot! Looks like that pad assists the pilot with flight course and navigation terrain as well as possibly GPS coordination.
> 
> View attachment 875902
> 
> 
> Egyptian Navy MPs on board the ENS ? (anyone know? @The SC any idea which ship in the EN has these crisscrossing missiles? I tried looking it up but couldn't find it and it's not the Pohang or the Molniya) with the Tahya Misr Aquitaine FREMM in the distant background.
> 
> View attachment 875903
> 
> 
> Not the famous original first 3 Rafales deliverd to Egypt. These are more recent flying over Egypt & Bitter Lakes I believe with the ugly albeit unique Tahya Misr logo already painted on.
> 
> View attachment 875904
> 
> 
> Newly posted EAF Mirage 2K pic not seen here before. Speaking of, we should discuss the Emirate 2Ks looking for the best offer and our brothers in Greece being the primary front-runners which begs the question why isn't the EAF there? Is it because they're not interested in the 2K because of possibly the Typhoon replacing them? Or because the Rafale's numbers will eventually be enough so no need for more 2Ks?
> 
> View attachment 875905
> 
> 
> EGY Infantry training with FN-M249 Minimi during Arab Shield Exercise.
> 
> View attachment 875906
> 
> 
> View attachment 875907
> 
> 
> EAF has been known to have signed a huge contract for a very large number of CH-5 UCAVs back in 2017. This was the exhibit at the Zuhai Air Show.
> 
> View attachment 875908
> 
> 
> View attachment 875909
> 
> 
> These superb things have shanked a great number of vermin cretin scum in the west and the east. They should rename it the Vermin Exterminator!
> 
> View attachment 875910


Thats what im saying! The crotale is french made which would in theory have easier source codes for better and simpler interoperability with the mistrals. Since there is a shipbourn version as well, id imagine the French ship crotales are at least pretty darn advanced since it would be tasked with ship defence. The avengers mounted on those hummers can be used for the ground forces, the crotale (ship version) makes more sense since its designed for a specialty role.

Also, for the mirages, we should get all if not, most of the emerati mirages, since they can replace the oldest f16s and can be armed with state of the art french munitions, such as mica NG. And im sorry to say, love to our greek allies, but I believe we should get their mirages too, and the reason being is because mirages on average I believe is more expensive to operate, but greece wants f35, which is easier to connect with falcon 16s. Also they gotta better defend their islands and coasts as well. More less advanced f16s can also be phased out with more advanced modernized mirages with the help of france

My long 2 cents

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Thats what im saying! The crotale is french made which would in theory have easier source codes for better and simpler interoperability with the mistrals. Since there is a shipbourn version as well, id imagine the French ship crotales are at least pretty darn advanced since it would be tasked with ship defence. The avengers mounted on those hummers can be used for the ground forces, the crotale (ship version) makes more sense since its designed for a specialty role.
> 
> Also, for the mirages, we should get all if not, most of the emerati mirages, since they can replace the oldest f16s and can be armed with state of the art french munitions, such as mica NG. And im sorry to say, love to our greek allies, but I believe we should get their mirages too, and the reason being is because mirages on average I believe is more expensive to operate, but greece wants f35, which is easier to connect with falcon 16s. Also they gotta better defend their islands and coasts as well. More less advanced f16s can also be phased out with more advanced modernized mirages with the help of france
> 
> My long 2 cents



Man, you are spot on with everything you said except maybe the Greek Mirage 2Ks. From everything I've seen following the Hellenic Air Force and their entire military in general, they're very fond of their Mirage 2Ks and have them set up already with MICAs and even SCALPs and a couple of other integrated munitions on top of the standard ones. They're also undergone a modernization not too long ago and it was one of their squadrons out of the islands that shot down the Turkish F-16 while others locked on to one or two Turkish ones chasing them out of the Agean Sea. So I'm thinking that would not only be a tall order to try and get those from them, but to beat them out of the Emirate ones, too. According to MBZ, despite his and Sisi's love affair and super friendship, he's said that the UAE is leaning towards Greece as the primary contender for their 2Ks, It does beg the question of how interested is the EAF, really? Because I'm thinking that with our relationship with the UAE, we would very likely be the front runners, but it doesn't seem to be that way, surprisingly so.

My feeling is one of two scenarios - first is that the EAF is not interested in keeping the 2Ks any longer and their plan is to effectively replace them with the new Typhoons. The second is that they've tried but they sense that MBZ and UAE are more inclined to sell them to Greece to open a new alliance with that country which allows the UAE to also expand its influence further into southern Europe and perhaps check Turkey at the same time. Their expeditions in Libya certainly make that seem quite plausible. We'll have to wait and see.

Speaking of EAF Mirage 2Ks, found a great pic of their factory warehouse where they do quite a bit of work on those things from simple maintenance to complete overhauls. Most likely the main reason how they were able to maintain these birds in such great condition for 40 years.
Looks like they've completely the overhaul on this two seater and have repaired all the dings and rust spots etc. and have primed it ready for finish paint.






The current maintenance facitily for the Rafales where they perform the minor maintenance operations on them such as fluids, hydraulics checks, electrical checks, computer diagnostics as well as removing and installing pylons as needed until the main factory warehouse is finished and ready. Looking forward to seeing that badass larry when it's done with state of the art equipment and simulator and testing chambers etc.






In the oldest factory for aircraft maintenance & overhauls where they do most of everything on the K-8s & Alpha Jets.






And also complete overhauls on C-130s. The funny thing is I don't think a lot of people really know the extent of how much maintenance and overhaul Egyptian crews and engineers perform on all their aircraft. Look at the extent of this C-130 dismantling! Incredible.






Egyptian-built Temsah-1 MRAP Vehicle during its field tests of IEDs & mines threats. Looks like this test was pretty successful the way the explosion seems to get diverted outwards from under the vehicle instead of straight up and destroying the vehicle.






We should start seeing more female officers in the EGY military.






Ta2irat el naql (cargo planes) comprised of desert camo C-130s & white with red stripe ones as well as the entire fleet of 40+/- CASA C-295s at Cairo East airport.
















Chinese training simulator for their version of the SAGGER that the Egyptian military ended up purchasing after its ending relations with the Soviet Union post 1973. They ended up doing a lot of interesting modifications with this system including the 4-pack mounted on Jeeps.






President Sisi inspecting the shipyard where they're building and overhauling swift patrol ships.






Got a lot of other pics I'll upload tomorrow. Getting a bit tired from being out on the boat all day today fishing! Going out tomorrow also becasue our short seasons up here in Boston suck so bad, barely 3 months of hot summer weather next thing you know its autumn and then that friggin white shhhtufff! @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose you're in the same state as me so you know all about that crap, right? What I would do to live on the Red Sea year-round!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Man, you are spot on with everything you said except maybe the Greek Mirage 2Ks. From everything I've seen following the Hellenic Air Force and their entire military in general, they're very fond of their Mirage 2Ks and have them set up already with MICAs and even SCALPs and a couple of other integrated munitions on top of the standard ones. They're also undergone a modernization not too long ago and it was one of their squadrons out of the islands that shot down the Turkish F-16 while others locked on to one or two Turkish ones chasing them out of the Agean Sea. So I'm thinking that would not only be a tall order to try and get those from them, but to beat them out of the Emirate ones, too. According to MBZ, despite his and Sisi's love affair and super friendship, he's said that the UAE is leaning towards Greece as the primary contender for their 2Ks, It does beg the question of how interested is the EAF, really? Because I'm thinking that with our relationship with the UAE, we would very likely be the front runners, but it doesn't seem to be that way, surprisingly so.
> 
> My feeling is one of two scenarios - first is that the EAF is not interested in keeping the 2Ks any longer and their plan is to effectively replace them with the new Typhoons. The second is that they've tried but they sense that MBZ and UAE are more inclined to sell them to Greece to open a new alliance with that country which allows the UAE to also expand its influence further into southern Europe and perhaps check Turkey at the same time. Their expeditions in Libya certainly make that seem quite plausible. We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Speaking of EAF Mirage 2Ks, found a great pic of their factory warehouse where they do quite a bit of work on those things from simple maintenance to complete overhauls. Most likely the main reason how they were able to maintain these birds in such great condition for 40 years.
> Looks like they've completely the overhaul on this two seater and have repaired all the dings and rust spots etc. and have primed it ready for finish paint.
> 
> View attachment 875959
> 
> 
> The current maintenance facitily for the Rafales where they perform the minor maintenance operations on them such as fluids, hydraulics checks, electrical checks, computer diagnostics as well as removing and installing pylons as needed until the main factory warehouse is finished and ready. Looking forward to seeing that badass larry when it's done with state of the art equipment and simulator and testing chambers etc.
> 
> View attachment 875960
> 
> 
> In the oldest factory for aircraft maintenance & overhauls where they do most of everything on the K-8s & Alpha Jets.
> 
> View attachment 875961
> 
> 
> And also complete overhauls on C-130s. The funny thing is I don't think a lot of people really know the extent of how much maintenance and overhaul Egyptian crews and engineers perform on all their aircraft. Look at the extent of this C-130 dismantling! Incredible.
> 
> View attachment 875963
> 
> 
> Egyptian-built Temsah-1 MRAP Vehicle during its field tests of IEDs & mines threats. Looks like this test was pretty successful the way the explosion seems to get diverted outwards from under the vehicle instead of straight up and destroying the vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 875931
> 
> 
> We should start seeing more female officers in the EGY military.
> 
> View attachment 875932
> 
> 
> Ta2irat el naql (cargo planes) comprised of desert camo C-130s & white with red stripe ones as well as the entire fleet of 40+/- CASA C-295s at Cairo East airport.
> 
> View attachment 875964
> 
> 
> View attachment 875965
> 
> 
> View attachment 875966
> 
> 
> Chinese training simulator for their version of the SAGGER that the Egyptian military ended up purchasing after its ending relations with the Soviet Union post 1973. They ended up doing a lot of interesting modifications with this system including the 4-pack mounted on Jeeps.
> 
> View attachment 875967
> 
> 
> President Sisi inspecting the shipyard where they're building and overhauling swift patrol ships.
> 
> View attachment 875968
> 
> 
> Got a lot of other pics I'll upload tomorrow. Getting a bit tired from being out on the boat all day today fishing! Going out tomorrow also becasue our short seasons up here in Boston suck so bad, barely 3 months of hot summer weather next thing you know its autumn and then that friggin white shhhtufff! @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose you're in the same state as me so you know all about that crap, right? What I would do to live on the Red Sea year-round!


I will take pictures to publish Do you mind not calling me a thief


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Man, you are spot on with everything you said except maybe the Greek Mirage 2Ks. From everything I've seen following the Hellenic Air Force and their entire military in general, they're very fond of their Mirage 2Ks and have them set up already with MICAs and even SCALPs and a couple of other integrated munitions on top of the standard ones. They're also undergone a modernization not too long ago and it was one of their squadrons out of the islands that shot down the Turkish F-16 while others locked on to one or two Turkish ones chasing them out of the Agean Sea. So I'm thinking that would not only be a tall order to try and get those from them, but to beat them out of the Emirate ones, too. According to MBZ, despite his and Sisi's love affair and super friendship, he's said that the UAE is leaning towards Greece as the primary contender for their 2Ks, It does beg the question of how interested is the EAF, really? Because I'm thinking that with our relationship with the UAE, we would very likely be the front runners, but it doesn't seem to be that way, surprisingly so.
> 
> My feeling is one of two scenarios - first is that the EAF is not interested in keeping the 2Ks any longer and their plan is to effectively replace them with the new Typhoons. The second is that they've tried but they sense that MBZ and UAE are more inclined to sell them to Greece to open a new alliance with that country which allows the UAE to also expand its influence further into southern Europe and perhaps check Turkey at the same time. Their expeditions in Libya certainly make that seem quite plausible. We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Speaking of EAF Mirage 2Ks, found a great pic of their factory warehouse where they do quite a bit of work on those things from simple maintenance to complete overhauls. Most likely the main reason how they were able to maintain these birds in such great condition for 40 years.
> Looks like they've completely the overhaul on this two seater and have repaired all the dings and rust spots etc. and have primed it ready for finish paint.
> 
> View attachment 875959
> 
> 
> The current maintenance facitily for the Rafales where they perform the minor maintenance operations on them such as fluids, hydraulics checks, electrical checks, computer diagnostics as well as removing and installing pylons as needed until the main factory warehouse is finished and ready. Looking forward to seeing that badass larry when it's done with state of the art equipment and simulator and testing chambers etc.
> 
> View attachment 875960
> 
> 
> In the oldest factory for aircraft maintenance & overhauls where they do most of everything on the K-8s & Alpha Jets.
> 
> View attachment 875961
> 
> 
> And also complete overhauls on C-130s. The funny thing is I don't think a lot of people really know the extent of how much maintenance and overhaul Egyptian crews and engineers perform on all their aircraft. Look at the extent of this C-130 dismantling! Incredible.
> 
> View attachment 875963
> 
> 
> Egyptian-built Temsah-1 MRAP Vehicle during its field tests of IEDs & mines threats. Looks like this test was pretty successful the way the explosion seems to get diverted outwards from under the vehicle instead of straight up and destroying the vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 875931
> 
> 
> We should start seeing more female officers in the EGY military.
> 
> View attachment 875932
> 
> 
> Ta2irat el naql (cargo planes) comprised of desert camo C-130s & white with red stripe ones as well as the entire fleet of 40+/- CASA C-295s at Cairo East airport.
> 
> View attachment 875964
> 
> 
> View attachment 875965
> 
> 
> View attachment 875966
> 
> 
> Chinese training simulator for their version of the SAGGER that the Egyptian military ended up purchasing after its ending relations with the Soviet Union post 1973. They ended up doing a lot of interesting modifications with this system including the 4-pack mounted on Jeeps.
> 
> View attachment 875967
> 
> 
> President Sisi inspecting the shipyard where they're building and overhauling swift patrol ships.
> 
> View attachment 875968
> 
> 
> Got a lot of other pics I'll upload tomorrow. Getting a bit tired from being out on the boat all day today fishing! Going out tomorrow also becasue our short seasons up here in Boston suck so bad, barely 3 months of hot summer weather next thing you know its autumn and then that friggin white shhhtufff! @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose you're in the same state as me so you know all about that crap, right? What I would do to live on the Red Sea year-round!


Lol I had no intention to leave egypt after just 3 weeks of being there. Once I came back stateside I felt "alien" in this state. Usually I like the fall weather but those year is one of the few years that I dont want summer to pass by. And yea this weather is freaking bipolar😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566370591195660291
Did Egypt begin to export the modernized Maadi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566365190756646912
@Hydration @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> I will take pictures to publish Do you mind not calling me a thief



You can take any pic you like. I was only joking with you the last time but you took it seriously, even though I said "just kidding" or "just joking". I never had a problem with it because I don't have the right to tell you not to take or use any pic once it's posted. Once a picture is posted online, anyone can use it (even though they tell you to be sure to credit the owner of the pic) but I don't own any of those pics. So I am doing the same thing. Enjoy whichever ones -- take them all if you like it's fine by me -- they are all online pics so they belong to everyone.

If I upset you or insulted you, I did not mean to and I apologize to you for that. Hopefully we can put that behind us now ISA and move forward.

I have many more EXCELLENT pics coming today ISA!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> You can take any pic you like. I was only joking with you the last time but you took it seriously, even though I said "just kidding" or "just joking". I never had a problem with it because I don't have the right to tell you not to take or use any pic once it's posted. Once a picture is posted online, anyone can use it (even though they tell you to be sure to credit the owner of the pic) but I don't own any of those pics. So I am doing the same thing. Enjoy whichever ones -- take them all if you like it's fine by me -- they are all online pics so they belong to everyone.
> 
> If I upset you or insulted you, I did not mean to and I apologize to you for that. Hopefully we can put that behind us now ISA and move forward.
> 
> I have many more EXCELLENT pics coming today ISA!


I also apologize for what happened and I hope that we open a new page. You are older than me, and you have all my respect and appreciation

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration @Gomig-21



That is classic Egyptian Vermin Termination. Gotta love it!

Can't love this, though. This is baaaaad and fellas, it's getting worse and worse. Notice he uses the term SE! The one WE made up here on this thread for Su-35SEgypt!? This is the worse news to wake up to this morning yekhreb bethom w'bet abuhom! 

You guys still think this is false?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566356615879614466
@Hack-Hook @Stryker1982 @mohsen @AmirPatriot Fellas, please tell me there is no truth to this!!


----------



## Gomig-21

Ooooff......









Su-35 purchase on Iran Army agenda


TEHRAN, Sep. 04 (MNA) – The purchase of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia is on the agenda of the Air Force of the Islamic Republic of Iran, said Brigadier General Hamid Vahedi.




en.mehrnews.com


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Great shot of an Egyptian SF during a HALO jump.
> 
> View attachment 875901
> 
> 
> View attachment 875911
> 
> 
> Hey @Philip the Arab , remember I posted this pic before when we were talking about using the pad for the EDGE munitions such as the Al Tariq? Well, I just found out this is actually an EAF Rafale pilot! Looks like that pad assists the pilot with flight course and navigation terrain as well as possibly GPS coordination.
> 
> View attachment 875902
> 
> 
> Egyptian Navy MPs on board the ENS ? (anyone know? @The SC any idea which ship in the EN has these crisscrossing missiles? I tried looking it up but couldn't find it and it's not the Pohang or the Molniya) with the Tahya Misr Aquitaine FREMM in the distant background.
> 
> View attachment 875903
> 
> 
> Not the famous original first 3 Rafales deliverd to Egypt. These are more recent flying over Egypt & Bitter Lakes I believe with the ugly albeit unique Tahya Misr logo already painted on.
> 
> View attachment 875904
> 
> 
> Newly posted EAF Mirage 2K pic not seen here before. Speaking of, we should discuss the Emirate 2Ks looking for the best offer and our brothers in Greece being the primary front-runners which begs the question why isn't the EAF there? Is it because they're not interested in the 2K because of possibly the Typhoon replacing them? Or because the Rafale's numbers will eventually be enough so no need for more 2Ks?
> 
> View attachment 875905
> 
> 
> EGY Infantry training with FN-M249 Minimi during Arab Shield Exercise.
> 
> View attachment 875906
> 
> 
> View attachment 875907
> 
> 
> EAF has been known to have signed a huge contract for a very large number of CH-5 UCAVs back in 2017. This was the exhibit at the Zuhai Air Show.
> 
> View attachment 875908
> 
> 
> View attachment 875909
> 
> 
> These superb things have shanked a great number of vermin cretin scum in the west and the east. They should rename it the Vermin Exterminator!
> 
> View attachment 875910


But there is no photos of CH-5 in our inventory sa7?



Gomig-21 said:


> Ooooff......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su-35 purchase on Iran Army agenda
> 
> 
> TEHRAN, Sep. 04 (MNA) – The purchase of Sukhoi Su-35 fighter jets from Russia is on the agenda of the Air Force of the Islamic Republic of Iran, said Brigadier General Hamid Vahedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.mehrnews.com


I don't think that Egypt will give up that easily on them. Unless there is a big replacement.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> But there is no photos of CH-5 in our inventory sa7?



True. Are you suggesting they might not have signed the contract? That's possible except there are so many sources -- and legitimate ones -- that claim a contract has been signed.


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> That is classic Egyptian Vermin Termination. Gotta love it!
> 
> Can't love this, though. This is baaaaad and fellas, it's getting worse and worse. Notice he uses the term SE! The one WE made up here on this thread for Su-35SEgypt!? This is the worse news to wake up to this morning yekhreb bethom w'bet abuhom!
> 
> You guys still think this is false?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566356615879614466
> @Hack-Hook @Stryker1982 @mohsen @AmirPatriot Fellas, please tell me there is no truth to this!!


Seriously how many times have we heard this? Why are they thirtsing over our planes. And theyre still operating on old info, theres way more than 24 fighters in the factory already produced

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> True. Are you suggesting they might not have signed the contract? That's possible except there are so many sources -- and legitimate ones -- that claim a contract has been signed.


Ik but till now we didn't see them. Even in the video of the MoD where they didn't showcased it.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Seriously how many times have we heard this? Why are they thirtsing over our planes.



Because they're awesome fighters and Russia has already received partial payment of the $2.1 billion from us, so they can sell them to Iran at a discount which is very enticing for Iran. Also Iran has been in the market for Su-30s for over 10 years, now, and they see this as a huge opportunity to not only get a great deal, but to stick it to those who caused the breaking of the contract, namely the US & the Jews. Which BTW, how stupid would it be that if this does come to fruition, those jets will be much more dangerous in Iran's hands than in ours vis a vis the Jews.

They're only hoping that if and when they finally plan an attack on Iran, they will be met with Iran's older jets. Now they would be facing a much more formidable defense if the IRIAF is flying a couple of squadrons of these fighters plus their air defense. So by imposing CAATSA on Egypt and causing this result, it has backfired on them and has deprived us, their peaceful neighbor and ally of the US the ability to have them and use them in peacetime and only in defense. So it was stupid for the US to do that.

Moreover, if it is true, it will be so disappointing that Sisi & Co. were strong-armed by the US. That might be just as bad as losing the jets.



Hydration said:


> And theyre still operating on old info, theres way more than 24 fighters in the factory already produced



You think there are more than 29 or 30?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Great shot of an Egyptian SF during a HALO jump.
> 
> View attachment 875901
> 
> 
> View attachment 875911
> 
> 
> Hey @Philip the Arab , remember I posted this pic before when we were talking about using the pad for the EDGE munitions such as the Al Tariq? Well, I just found out this is actually an EAF Rafale pilot! Looks like that pad assists the pilot with flight course and navigation terrain as well as possibly GPS coordination.
> 
> View attachment 875902
> 
> 
> Egyptian Navy MPs on board the ENS ? (anyone know? @The SC any idea which ship in the EN has these crisscrossing missiles? I tried looking it up but couldn't find it and it's not the Pohang or the Molniya) with the Tahya Misr Aquitaine FREMM in the distant background.
> 
> View attachment 875903
> 
> 
> Not the famous original first 3 Rafales deliverd to Egypt. These are more recent flying over Egypt & Bitter Lakes I believe with the ugly albeit unique Tahya Misr logo already painted on.
> 
> View attachment 875904
> 
> 
> Newly posted EAF Mirage 2K pic not seen here before. Speaking of, we should discuss the Emirate 2Ks looking for the best offer and our brothers in Greece being the primary front-runners which begs the question why isn't the EAF there? Is it because they're not interested in the 2K because of possibly the Typhoon replacing them? Or because the Rafale's numbers will eventually be enough so no need for more 2Ks?
> 
> View attachment 875905
> 
> 
> EGY Infantry training with FN-M249 Minimi during Arab Shield Exercise.
> 
> View attachment 875906
> 
> 
> View attachment 875907
> 
> 
> EAF has been known to have signed a huge contract for a very large number of CH-5 UCAVs back in 2017. This was the exhibit at the Zuhai Air Show.
> 
> View attachment 875908
> 
> 
> View attachment 875909
> 
> 
> These superb things have shanked a great number of vermin cretin scum in the west and the east. They should rename it the Vermin Exterminator!
> 
> View attachment 875910


Egyptian *Ambassador Mk.III* Fast Missile Craft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egyptian *Ambassador Mk.III* Fast Missile Craft
> 
> View attachment 876096
> 
> 
> View attachment 876094


I hope we can produce more of those beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Because they're awesome fighters and Russia has already received partial payment of the $2.1 billion from us, so they can sell them to Iran at a discount which is very enticing for Iran. Also Iran has been in the market for Su-30s for over 10 years, now, and they see this as a huge opportunity to not only get a great deal, but to stick it to those who caused the breaking of the contract, namely the US & the Jews. Which BTW, how stupid would it be that if this does come to fruition, those jets will be much more dangerous in Iran's hands than in ours vis a vis the Jews.
> 
> They're only hoping that if and when they finally plan an attack on Iran, they will be met with Iran's older jets. Now they would be facing a much more formidable defense if the IRIAF is flying a couple of squadrons of these fighters plus their air defense. So by imposing CAATSA on Egypt and causing this result, it has backfired on them and has deprived us, their peaceful neighbor and ally of the US the ability to have them and use them in peacetime and only in defense. So it was stupid for the US to do that.
> 
> Moreover, if it is true, it will be so disappointing that Sisi & Co. were strong-armed by the US. That might be just as bad as losing the jets.
> 
> 
> 
> You think there are more than 29 or 30?


Backfired? Man you need a history lesson these fighters will never in a million year be pointed or hurt Israel. Theyre way way more dangerous in Egypt. 



Didnt we see a new deal for 30 fighters was on a screen on the factory? Anyway he still said 24 fighters like they did in 2020 which is stilo wrong wetyer its 30 or 60

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Hydration




----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Egypt is far too strategically close and important to just sell away the sukhois like that, that would be a failure on russias end then us.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Egypt is far too strategically close and important to just sell away the sukhois like that, that would be a failure on russias end then us.


Exactly unless we have a better alternative.


----------



## Gomig-21

Mi-17V4 with President-S defensive system.


























@Buschlaid , have you seen this Temsah version of the EGY army's EW & jamming vehicle before?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 876117
> 
> View attachment 876118
> 
> View attachment 876120
> 
> View attachment 876121
> 
> View attachment 876122
> 
> View attachment 876123
> 
> View attachment 876124
> 
> View attachment 876125
> 
> View attachment 876126
> 
> View attachment 876136
> 
> 
> View attachment 876142
> 
> 
> View attachment 876143
> 
> 
> View attachment 876144
> 
> 
> View attachment 876145
> 
> 
> Mi-17V4 with President-S defensive system.
> 
> View attachment 876146
> 
> 
> View attachment 876148
> 
> 
> View attachment 876150
> 
> 
> View attachment 876151
> 
> 
> View attachment 876152
> 
> 
> @Buschlaid , have you seen this Temsah version of the EGY army's EW & jamming vehicle before?
> 
> View attachment 876141


That is more a Panthera rather than a Temsah. Imagine producing locally the MICA and Hammer bombs.


----------



## The SC

The completion of the equipping of the Egyptian frigate, Bergamini El Galala, with equipment alternative to those removed from NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> That is more a Panthera rather than a Temsah.



I stand corrected. I only guessed it was a Temsah because of the shape of the lights and that they had produced an EW & jamming vehicle out of the several models they have.
















Do you have any pics of that EW Pantera? Or even a link would be nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I stand corrected. I only guessed it was a Temsah because of the shape of the lights and that they had produced an EW & jamming vehicle out of the several models they have.
> 
> View attachment 876160
> 
> 
> View attachment 876161
> 
> 
> View attachment 876162
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics of that EW Pantera? Or even a link would be nice.


I am sure you will find them about haras el hedood videos on MoD videos.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> I stand corrected. I only guessed it was a Temsah because of the shape of the lights and that they had produced an EW & jamming vehicle out of the several models they have.
> 
> View attachment 876160
> 
> 
> View attachment 876161
> 
> 
> View attachment 876162
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics of that EW Pantera? Or even a link would be nice.


Man those temsehs look beautiful. I really hope they stick by this design instead of the ugly mk 4 version. Everytime I try searching up the temsehs online I only find the mk 4 version. This one is menacingly good-looking. Those reptilian monsters need some RCWS, APS, and laser warning recievers. Oh and don't forget armor packaging

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Egyptian Sukhoi-35 fighter jet deal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Man those temsehs look beautiful. I really hope they stick by this design instead of the ugly mk 4 version. Everytime I try searching up the temsehs online I only find the mk 4 version. This one is menacingly good-looking. Those reptilian monsters need some RCWS, APS, and laser warning recievers. Oh and don't forget armor packaging


I am sure we didn't produce all of them with MK4. Maybe some of them against those cretins like gomig likes to call them.

For me the surprise will be the ST-100 vehicle with his variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> I am sure we didn't produce all of them with MK4. Maybe some of them against those cretins like gomig likes to call them.
> 
> For me the surprise will be the ST-100 vehicle with his variants.


Both temsahs and st 100s would begin to shape the core of egypts apc and mrap capabilities


----------



## Hack-Hook

Gomig-21 said:


> That is classic Egyptian Vermin Termination. Gotta love it!
> 
> Can't love this, though. This is baaaaad and fellas, it's getting worse and worse. Notice he uses the term SE! The one WE made up here on this thread for Su-35SEgypt!? This is the worse news to wake up to this morning yekhreb bethom w'bet abuhom!
> 
> You guys still think this is false?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566356615879614466
> @Hack-Hook @Stryker1982 @mohsen @AmirPatriot Fellas, please tell me there is no truth to this!!


a not so mainstream news agency called "borna news " claimed in their interview with general vahidi he said Su-35 is on purchase agenda and there is no plan for buying su-30. but he also said the final decision will be made by army commanders and defense ministry .
taqavi reported it while omitting the second part to boast for his support for the purchase in a tweet he made last year. Mehr news just reported part of the report of Borna News .
the news not confirmed neither denied by anybody relevant and such news also surfaced about Su-30 around 2016 and nothing came out of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stryker1982

Gomig-21 said:


> That is classic Egyptian Vermin Termination. Gotta love it!
> 
> Can't love this, though. This is baaaaad and fellas, it's getting worse and worse. Notice he uses the term SE! The one WE made up here on this thread for Su-35SEgypt!? This is the worse news to wake up to this morning yekhreb bethom w'bet abuhom!
> 
> You guys still think this is false?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566356615879614466
> @Hack-Hook @Stryker1982 @mohsen @AmirPatriot Fellas, please tell me there is no truth to this!!


I wouldn't put alot of weight on it for the time being. Until their is an official statement, rather than a quote from an interview that is not filmed or atleast not published (yet). We don't believe anything unless it's filmed or visually confirmed. I would be hesitant to believe. If their are any videos or statements officially being made in the coming weeks, I will let you know.

Usually what happens is US + NATO grant concessions to Russia when they think they will sell something to Iran, in order to rug pull any deal. Happens every time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hack-Hook said:


> a not so mainstream news agency called "borna news " claimed in their interview with general vahidi he said Su-35 is on purchase agenda and there is no plan for buying su-30. but he also said the final decision will be made by army commanders and defense ministry .
> taqavi reported it while omitting the second part to boast for his support for the purchase in a tweet he made last year. Mehr news just reported part of the report of Borna News .
> the news not confirmed neither denied by anybody relevant and such news also surfaced about Su-30 around 2016 and nothing came out of it



I remember hearing about the IRIAF wanting to purchase Su-30s way back in 2010, even, which gives these rumors a bit of legs when we keep hearing the same thing over and over. It also doesn't help at all that our military reps don't say anything and leave it in the lurch. IMO, they are partly to blame for not only the lack of any updated info, but the major delay that all we have to rely on is unsubstantiated rumors. Thanks for the reply.



Stryker1982 said:


> I wouldn't put alot of weight on it for the time being. Until their is an official statement, rather than a quote from an interview that is not filmed or atleast not published (yet). We don't believe anything unless it's filmed or visually confirmed. I would be hesitant to believe. If their are any videos or statements officially being made in the coming weeks, I will let you know.
> 
> Usually what happens is US + NATO grant concessions to Russia when they think they will sell something to Iran, in order to rug pull any deal. Happens every time.



Makes sense. I remember back in the day, if someone quoted a military rep in a slightly misleading way for whatever agenda, there would be hell to pay since it would have to come from a major news outlet due to the fact there was never any Twitter, Facebook, TikTok lmaoo and crap like that. So the onus was much more on legitimate news being a must for credibility and liability. Boy have things changed.

This whole saga on our end needs to be resolved one way or the other to get closure and move on. I just hope our military hasn't been strong-armed by the US not only because of the loss of these aircraft, but it would put any future acquisitions from Russia in doubt. Then the EAF is left in a rather crappy position which is why this deal represents so much more than two dozen Su-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> I remember hearing about the IRIAF wanting to purchase Su-30s way back in 2010, even, which gives these rumors a bit of legs when we keep hearing the same thing over and over. It also doesn't help at all that our military reps don't say anything and leave it in the lurch. IMO, they are partly to blame for not only the lack of any updated info, but the major delay that all we have to rely on is unsubstantiated rumors. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. I remember back in the day, if someone quoted a military rep in a slightly misleading way for whatever agenda, there would be hell to pay since it would have to come from a major news outlet due to the fact there was never any Twitter, Facebook, TikTok lmaoo and crap like that. So the onus was much more on legitimate news being a must for credibility and liability. Boy have things changed.
> 
> This whole saga on our end needs to be resolved one way or the other to get closure and move on. I just hope our military hasn't been strong-armed by the US not only because of the loss of these aircraft, but it would put any future acquisitions from Russia in doubt. Then the EAF is left in a rather crappy position which is why this deal represents so much more than two dozen Su-35s.


All we can do now is pray


----------



## Gomig-21

The Arabic serial numbers used to be hand-painted by an artist on EAF jets in this classic, Arabic calligraphy style. Not sure if they still do it today or if they use a cutout sticky sheets and spray them on. It doesn't appear they spray them because they look so perfectly done by hand and no overspray of any kind. This paint they're using also appears to be low-vis paint.








Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> All we can do now is pray


MC Hammer. 






S-300VM system when it was being shipped to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

Gomig-21 said:


> That is classic Egyptian Vermin Termination. Gotta love it!
> 
> Can't love this, though. This is baaaaad and fellas, it's getting worse and worse. Notice he uses the term SE! The one WE made up here on this thread for Su-35SEgypt!? This is the worse news to wake up to this morning yekhreb bethom w'bet abuhom!
> 
> You guys still think this is false?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566356615879614466
> @Hack-Hook @Stryker1982 @mohsen @AmirPatriot Fellas, please tell me there is no truth to this!!





https://www.borna.news/%D8%A8%D8%AE%D8%B4-%D8%B3%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%B3%DB%8C-3/1372678-%D8%AE%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%AF-%D8%AC%D9%86%DA%AF%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%87-%D8%B3%D9%88%D8%AE%D9%88-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B3%DB%8C%D9%87-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B1-%DA%A9%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA%D8%B4-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86



Exaggerated news. In an interview, air force commander said have no plan for Su30, currently we are interested in Su35, but the final decision is with commandership of IR army and general staff of of armed forces.

So there is no deal yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Colored photos from the early 80s of SCUD missiles.




















Egyptian sniper SOF with a Russian VKSV sniper rifle.


















































M2 Browning heavy machine gun. Those caliber & size rounds will shred vermin cretin to pieces of unrecognizable dead tissue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

Do you want my opinion on the topic of Su35
3 fighters were received on Egyptian soil in western Egypt


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> I remember hearing about the IRIAF wanting to purchase Su-30s way back in 2010, even, which gives these rumors a bit of legs when we keep hearing the same thing over and over. It also doesn't help at all that our military reps don't say anything and leave it in the lurch. IMO, they are partly to blame for not only the lack of any updated info, but the major delay that all we have to rely on is unsubstantiated rumors. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. I remember back in the day, if someone quoted a military rep in a slightly misleading way for whatever agenda, there would be hell to pay since it would have to come from a major news outlet due to the fact there was never any Twitter, Facebook, TikTok lmaoo and crap like that. So the onus was much more on legitimate news being a must for credibility and liability. Boy have things changed.


Brother, Theyre not obligated to show off or tell us anything


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Brother, Theyre not obligated to show off or tell us anything


True


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Brother, Theyre not obligated to show off or tell us anything



You are certainly entitled to your opinion.



The SC said:


> Egyptian *Ambassador Mk.III* Fast Missile Craft



The Ambassador has the crisscrossing missiles? I'm beginning to think that might've been a Hellenic Navy ship and Egyptian MPs were on it for whatever training reason. Hopefully we'll see some great action from Medusa coming up.

BTW, how's this for a super cool view of EGY Army Apache? Drone captured top view.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ambassador has the crisscrossing missiles? I'm beginning to think that might've been a Hellenic Navy ship and Egyptian MPs were on it for whatever training reason. Hopefully we'll see some great action from Medusa coming up.
> 
> BTW, how's this for a super cool view of EGY Army Apache? Drone captured top view.
> 
> View attachment 876351


Imagine our Apaches with a long range ATGM. It would be a dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> You are certainly entitled to your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> The Ambassador has the crisscrossing missiles? I'm beginning to think that might've been a Hellenic Navy ship and Egyptian MPs were on it for whatever training reason. Hopefully we'll see some great action from Medusa coming up.
> 
> BTW, how's this for a super cool view of EGY Army Apache? Drone captured top view.
> 
> View attachment 876351







They are right behind the white Phalanx ..Harpoons..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

A new Israeli challenge on the eastern borders of Egypt, the new Merkava tank Barak 5


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> They are right behind the white Phalanx ..Harpoons..



I totally missed that! lol. Sorry, my bad. You even showed them in the infographic breakdown of the harpoons on that killer ship. I like how they're sort of boxed in and protected to a certain extent.

Panteras with a few CJ-8 Jeeps.












Super rare close-up of the very few VIP UH-60 Blackhawks & pilot. There used to be 4 only until the vermin scum in Sinai took one out with a kornet right after the army chief got out of it. They should install the President-S on these, too.






2nd time seeing the UH-60 on the Mistral. Suez Canal with parts of the infamous barlev line still visible.






These huge military exhibitions & inspections not only show readiness and all that good stuff, but it's also a good indication of the enormous challenge it must be to simply maintain all the equipment in this army. One example is all these HETs (Heavy Equipment Trailer) that carry all sorts of armor

This one is carrying our friend the M270 MLRS.





According to Wiki, the Egyptian Military has 295 units of these HETs and close to 4,000 tanks only! Not including obviously all the other heavy armor they haul around on these things and between all that equipment, it's unimaginable the amount of maintenance that is needed just to keep those 300 HETs in good working order and looking brand new like they always do. Just think of all the mechanics they must have just to service this one type of vehicle. Then add all the others lol. Crazy and easily not noticed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> According to Wiki, the Egyptian Military has 295 units of these HETs and close to 4,000 tanks only! Not including obviously all the other heavy armor they haul around on these things and between all that equipment, it's unimaginable the amount of maintenance that is needed just to keep those 300 HETs in good working order and looking brand new like they always do. Just think of all the mechanics they must have just to service this one type of vehicle. Then add all the others lol. Crazy and easily not noticed.


We will be using the trains etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

Gomig-21 said:


> That is classic Egyptian Vermin Termination. Gotta love it!
> 
> Can't love this, though. This is baaaaad and fellas, it's getting worse and worse. Notice he uses the term SE! The one WE made up here on this thread for Su-35SEgypt!? This is the worse news to wake up to this morning yekhreb bethom w'bet abuhom!
> 
> You guys still think this is false?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566356615879614466
> @Hack-Hook @Stryker1982 @mohsen @AmirPatriot Fellas, please tell me there is no truth to this!!



Hey there. Long time no anything, right?

Anyway. As you posted yourself, the IRIAF commander has scrubbed the Su-30 off the agenda and openly said Su-35 is now on the agenda. However don't believe any reports of a deal signed yet (especially not if it's an exclusive by that twitter account). Iran's Defence Minister visited Russia in 2016 to and openly said it was about buying Su-30s but only now do we hear officially that the Su-30 is off the agenda. Sure, maybe if Iran does go ahead with the deal any time soon it'd probably be taking the jets destined for Egypt... but I'm not holding my breath.

Who knows, maybe we wait another 5 years and Iran sets its sights on Su-57... lol.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

AmirPatriot said:


> Hey there. Long time no anything, right?
> 
> Anyway. As you posted yourself, the IRIAF commander has scrubbed the Su-30 off the agenda and openly said Su-35 is now on the agenda. However don't believe any reports of a deal signed yet (especially not if it's an exclusive by that twitter account). Iran's Defence Minister visited Russia in 2016 to and openly said it was about buying Su-30s but only now do we hear officially that the Su-30 is off the agenda. Sure, maybe if Iran does go ahead with the deal any time soon it'd probably be taking the jets destined for Egypt... but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Who knows, maybe we wait another 5 years and Iran sets its sights on Su-57... lol.



Definitely been a long time! Glad every one of you fellas replied to my tags. I'm very appreciative of that especially when you all seem to be on the same, exact page about this whole Su-35 saga.

That would be something if Iran got in on the Su-57. I'm surprised you guys haven't stocked up on Su-30s and more advanced MiG-29s and even Su-35s. With all the sanctions in place on both, Russia and Iran I would think the two countries would be dealing much more in arms and especially in fighters. Let's hope either way you order your own Flankers and stay away from our Su-35s!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That would be something if Iran got in on the Su-57. I'm surprised you guys haven't stocked up on Su-30s and more advanced MiG-29s and even Su-35s. With all the sanctions in place on both, Russia and Iran I would think the two countries would be dealing much more in arms and especially in fighters. Let's hope either way you order your own Flankers and stay away from our Su-35s!


Can EFT replace the Mirage 2K and Su-35 in the same time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


>


Context?


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> @Buschlaid , have you seen this Temsah version of the EGY army's EW & jamming vehicle before?
> 
> View attachment 876141


Yeah, that is Panthera T6 with IED jammer. I'm still trying to find the name of that IED jammer though. Also, I've seen these a few times before in videos published by MoD from Sinai operations, I didn't download them but it shouldn't be that hard to find them. 




They are rarely on Temsahs as well 




However, the most common platform for IED jammers is still BAE Caiman and Toyota Land Cruiser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Can EFT replace the Mirage 2K and Su-35 in the same time?



I don't think so TBH. Despite them labeling the EFT as an "Air Superiority" fighter, that was only because the conglomerate of all 4 nations that built it and wanted it to be as such, thinking it would be the most commonly used platform in Europe towards the end of the cold war, but things changed drastically, of course. With primarily the Rafale and to a certain extent, the Gripen but mostly the F-35 really put a damper on the Typhoon's popularity as the top righter.

The Su-35 has more range and weapons also. The range really being its major asset because of the size of the aircraft and so much internal fuel it can carry in the foam-lined tanks that it doesn't need to carry fuel tanks. Ever see an Su-35 carrying fuel tanks? Almost never, so it can carry more weapons and still outrange the EFT. Only drawback is the non-AESA IRBIS-E.



ARCH٤R said:


> Context?



None whatsoever! lol. I was waiting for someone to pick up on that one pic because of its interesting display. My nephew who sends me a lot of these pics told me he thought it was most likely a block 52 maintenance workshop pre - delivery to the 20 fighters to the EAF.

All the preceding F-16s the EAF had ordered were all requested with GE engines which the EGY pilots & maintenance teams loved because of its power, maintenance and ease of overhaul. Someone mentioned on F-16.net that the only attachment of the GE engine on the F-16 besides these certain locking tabs along the slides is one, big bolt at the front of the engine to the fuselage and that's it! lol. 

The block 52s all came with the Pratt & Whitney engines which I believe was the first time they were introduced to the EAF, and so they had to get training and specific maintenance education and that might've been one of the workshops for that. But don't hold me to it I could very well be completely wrong. Just a guess on my part. Maybe someone else might know exactly what it is. I bet Mahmoud Gamal would know.



Buschlaid said:


> Yeah, that is Panthera T6 with IED jammer. I'm still trying to find the name of that IED jammer though. Also, I've seen these a few times before in videos published by MoD from Sinai operations, I didn't download them but it shouldn't be that hard to find them.
> View attachment 876425
> 
> They are rarely on Temsahs as well
> View attachment 876426
> 
> However, the most common platform for IED jammers is still BAE Caiman and Toyota Land Cruiser.



That's fantastic. Good stuff. Those jammers must work pretty well since we've only seen 1 instance where it somewhat failed. Other than that, besides the rather few IED instances in Sinai through the 8-10 years, they've had some very decent success uncovering many of them.

This is the Algerian Su-30MKA simulator training for cadets and pilots. Equipped with everything including the retractable fuel probe so they can train on A2A refueling right on the simulator before doing it for real. Thought that was pretty cool and an example of most likely exactly what the EAF would get with the Su-35s except they would be single seat sims. Pretty neat.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I don't think so TBH. Despite them labeling the EFT as an "Air Superiority" fighter, that was only because the conglomerate of all 4 nations that built it and wanted it to be as such, thinking it would be the most commonly used platform in Europe towards the end of the cold war, but things changed drastically, of course. With primarily the Rafale and to a certain extent, the Gripen but mostly the F-35 really put a damper on the Typhoon's popularity as the top righter.
> 
> The Su-35 has more range and weapons also. The range really being its major asset because of the size of the aircraft and so much internal fuel it can carry in the foam-lined tanks that it doesn't need to carry fuel tanks. Ever see an Su-35 carrying fuel tanks? Almost never, so it can carry more weapons and still outrange the EFT. Only drawback is the non-AESA IRBIS-E.
> 
> 
> 
> None whatsoever! lol. I was waiting for someone to pick up on that one pic because of its interesting display. My nephew who sends me a lot of these pics told me he thought it was most likely a block 52 maintenance workshop pre - delivery to the 20 fighters to the EAF.
> 
> All the preceding F-16s the EAF had ordered were all requested with GE engines which the EGY pilots & maintenance teams loved because of its power, maintenance and ease of overhaul. Someone mentioned on F-16.net that the only attachment of the GE engine on the F-16 besides these certain locking tabs along the slides is one, big bolt at the front of the engine to the fuselage and that's it! lol.
> 
> The block 52s all came with the Pratt & Whitney engines which I believe was the first time they were introduced to the EAF, and so they had to get training and specific maintenance education and that might've been one of the workshops for that. But don't hold me to it I could very well be completely wrong. Just a guess on my part. Maybe someone else might know exactly what it is. I bet Mahmoud Gamal would know.
> 
> 
> 
> That's fantastic.  Good stuff. Those jammers must work pretty well since we've only seen 1 instance where it somewhat failed. Other than that, besides the rather few IED instances in Sinai through the 8-10 years, they've had some very decent success uncovering many of them.
> 
> This is the Algerian Su-30MKA simulator training for cadets and pilots. Equipped with everything including the retractable fuel probe so they can train on A2A refueling right on the simulator before doing it for real. Thought that was pretty cool and an example of most likely exactly what the EAF would get with the Su-35s except they would be single seat sims. Pretty neat.
> 
> View attachment 876430


My problem will the avionics of the SU-35 radar ew etc... because sometimes the Russians exaggerate their equipments.


----------



## Gomig-21

Beach assault.


















Those RIBs are produced in Egypt and they also export them. 
Looks like a brand new RPG-7 with a nice mahogany finish standing by itself.






Name this unit.


----------



## Buschlaid

ARCH٤R said:


> @Buschlaid you might appreciate some EIFV (Egyptian IFV) photos, didn’t see them around Cairo at all (Wiki states only one was built and tested).
> View attachment 874859
> 
> Everyone, what do you think?


Very interesting project, sadly it never progressed beyond prototype phase and I doubt it ever will. If this was accepted, it would make up for a very decent IFV.


joker88 said:


> The development did not generalize to everyone, it was 300 to it, close to the American Bradley
> There are also mechanisms in the Sinai air defense towers
> View attachment 874861
> 
> 
> View attachment 874862
> View attachment 874863


Sinai-23 doesn't have anything in common with EIFV, besides the M113 chassis. Sinai is much older project from 80s/90s and it's a M113 with modified French TA-20 turret (Military periscope claims it's TA-23E precisely) armed with ZU-23-2 guns and Sakr missiles instead. They were put into service and were modernised a few years back but Egyptian military very rarely shows them.




Also not sure why you included photos of BMP-1 and M113 with amphibious kit, they also don't have anything in common with EIFV. But if anyone has more photos of Egyptian vehicles with amphibious kits, I'll be very grateful


----------



## AmirPatriot

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm surprised you guys haven't stocked up on Su-30s and more advanced MiG-29s and even Su-35s. With all the sanctions in place on both, Russia and Iran I would think the two countries would be dealing much more in arms and especially in fighters.


Tell me about it. Lack of cash and/or political will is the issue as always.


Gomig-21 said:


> Let's hope either way you order your own Flankers and stay away from our Su-35s!


Not to put a downer on you or anything but if there was a chance that you'd get your Su-35s even with CAATSA in place, with the Russian invasion of Ukraine I think that chance is pretty much gone as well.

As you already said, the EF-2000 is not a like-for-like replacement for the Su-35. It's a very capable aircraft but the Su-35 has a significant amount of range on it. The closest thing to the Su-35 available to you guys is probably the F-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> Some more cool pics for my friends on this great thread.
> 
> I posted about this great creation by the Egyptian army to make use of a towed artillery into a truck-mounted unit specifically for the Egyptian 2nd Field Army. The first pic is the upgraded M-46 130mm self-propelled cannon mounted on a modified Ural-4320 vehicle and the last two pics are of the D-30 Howitzer also mounted on the Ural truck. Some great improvisational modification/creations. This was during Nasr-14 Military Training for the Egyptian 2nd Field Army Units in 2018.
> View attachment 875871
> 
> View attachment 875880


I don't think the URAL-4320 with armoured cabin and M-46 howitzer was accepted into service, never seen it outside of this one exercise. MoD likes to reuse footage of it into newer videos though.
However, the URAL-4320 with D-30 was accepted into service and you can see it on one of the photos you posted (thanks for it, I didn't have it). This version was likely cheaper and proved itself.






Gomig-21 said:


> Here's our dear friend, again, Ghostkiller. M-270 MLRS after letting go a 9-piece salvo lol.
> View attachment 875874
> 
> 
> Great shot of that dangerous bugger on a tear through the desert.
> 
> View attachment 875873


Are there even any photos of M270 with unit markings and Arabic numbers drawn on them? I always saw them only with license plates but never any markings. Something like this:




Notice how much worn out their paint is, showing underneath green colour.






Gomig-21 said:


> They actually have used it with that modified windscreen before in the combined arms drill exercise for the opening of Bernice Naval Base in 2020. Here is the video and it's pretty long but you can see the Streit Sand ATVs (a pair of them) laying smoke screens for shoring navy commandoes and bridgehead. Forward to minute 1:50:22 . A pair of them unload off of Chinooks and layout heavy red smokescreen for the Sa'aka troops as well as the navy paratroopers.
> 
> @Minute 2:11:01 it looks like the second of the two ATVs has either an FN Minimi or M60E4 or even a RPD mounted on that windscreen. Actually it's probably mounted on one of those vertical stands but appears to be sitting on the windscreen. Some really great stuff.


Oh, I wasn't aware they showed them earlier, thank you! But by the exhibited pieces I meant that STREIT, company making these, didn't show them with windshields on any exhibitios earlier. Must have been made either by STREIT just for Egypt or they made new version that Egypt bought. Or of course Egyptian ingenuity, they made it themselves.

Anyway, the machine gun mounted is FN MAG, typical choice.


Ghostkiller said:


> @Buschlaid some videos for you
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7134325000135265541
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7133760106998680838
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7134039919718173957
> Can someone ID this tank. Because Egypt doesn't have this type of modernized T-series tanks. So I think it is either Iraq or Syria.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7135002137339137285
> Me when I don't have the geish hahaha.


Thank you for tagging me everyone, as I'm recently very busy and don't have time to read this thread much ) 
Nice to see close-up of Jeep J8s with locally made 9M14 Malyutkas (I believe they are called "Ahram").

That tank you sent is Iraqi T-90S, they have around 73 of them. Egypt eyed option of T-90 as well, in fact numerous newspapers reported Egypt bought 500 T-90MS tanks but it's unclear where the deal went since Egypt is now in talks with South Korea about purchase of K2 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Beach assault.
> 
> View attachment 876435
> 
> View attachment 876436
> 
> View attachment 876437
> 
> View attachment 876438
> 
> 
> Those RIBs are produced in Egypt and they also export them.
> Looks like a brand new RPG-7 with a nice mahogany finish standing by itself.
> 
> View attachment 876439
> 
> 
> Name this unit.
> 
> View attachment 876440


What i really don't like about this picture is that sf are using a mix of western/eastern rifles within the same squad, I can let go of logistics when it comes to vehicles and aircraft, but not small arms, thats just something that should be solved at ground level. You don't want your men scrambling for diffrent parts and calibers and whatnot. Either fully standardize on western or eastern small arms. Thats why I believe they should put the 807 bren in service for all branches since its a kit gun, and is dual caliber

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> What i really don't like about this picture is that sf are using a mix of western/eastern rifles within the same squad, I can let go of logistics when it comes to vehicles and aircraft, but not small arms, thats just something that should be solved at ground level. You don't want your men scrambling for diffrent parts and calibers and whatnot. Either fully standardize on western or eastern small arms. Thats why I believe they should put the 807 bren in service for all branches since its a kit gun, and is dual caliber


I heard that the CZ Bren 807 isn't cheap plus you need a lot rifles to all Armed forces branches.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egyptian F-16 pilot with an AIM-9 missile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Samir Farag was one of the commanders of Pres El Sisi so he will be little bit reliable than anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> I heard that the CZ Bren 807 isn't cheap plus you need a lot rifles to all Armed forces branches.


It's not but it's still one of the cheaper modern rifles in this category on the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> It's not but it's still one of the cheaper modern rifles in this cathegory on the market.


But for you, Egypt to have a production how much will it take?


----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> But for you, Egypt to have a production how much will it take?


Hard to say, first of all I'm no expert on firearms, I only have little knowledge on the subject but from the previous purchases made by other armies, CZ has no problem setting up production elsewhere. Cannot say more as many of the details from older tenders are still undisclosed. However, I still believe it would be much cheaper than Beretta ARX-160 that offers similar level of modularity. There are of course numerous AK models, very cheap option, though not that modular.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

(He isn't a military youtuber)


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> (He isn't a military youtuber)


Hes an echo chamber for westren media


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Hes an echo chamber for westren media


IK but still like him because he brings from foreign sources. And that's why I send the video of Samir Farag and him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> IK but still like him because he brings from foreign sources. And that's why I send the video of Samir Farag and him


Eh i dont like his analyzation for these sources ive stopped watching because of that and clickbait and overly long videos


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Eh i dont like his analyzation for these sources ive stopped watching because of that and clickbait and overly long videos


For me, he is the best youtuber him and someone called Lotfy Zakaria.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas I have a video happened here


__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7133691140846406955
Can you explain it?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas I have a video happened here
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7133691140846406955
> Can you explain it?


Probably some dumb metalhead girl. That is the church of Panagia Megalohari in Tinos,where people go for pilgrimage because of miracles that happened in their lives,after they asked help from the Virgin Mary.

I think that's just a girl doing something silly,not a grey wolf supporter as the headline says after the video ends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Probably some dumb metalhead girl. That is the church of Panagia Megalohari in Tinos,where people go for pilgrimage because of miracles that happened in their lives,after they asked help from the Virgin Mary.
> 
> I think that's just a girl doing something silly,not a grey wolf supporter as the headline says after the video ends.


Ok thank you ya habibi


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567452526613610498


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567452526613610498


Malaka that Omani camo,I love it. I have more photos of Omani soldiers wearing that. I remember the Syrians have something like this. A bit of red to burgundy and other colors mix camo.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Malaka that Omani camo,I love it. I have more photos of Omani soldiers wearing that. I remember the Syrians have something like this. A bit of red to burgundy and other colors mix camo.


IDK why the have the "forest" camo when the majority of their country is desert?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> IDK why the have the "forest" camo when the majority of their country is desert?


Probably too lazy to get desert camo until the Russians brought them some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Inside story on talks over €5bn Naval Group submarine sale to Egypt​
The Egyptian president Abdel Fattah el-Sisi wants to buy up to six Barracuda-class submarines from Naval Group, the European naval defence leader of which the French state owns 62%. But France is dragging its heels on what would be a more than €5bn contract..

https://www.africaintelligence.com/...l-group-submarine-sale-to-egypt,109810259-eve







Negotiating since March ... as the French newspaper La Tribune reported, but the number that Egypt is negotiating or the price of the deal has not been announced..

Negotiation does not necessarily mean signing a deal of this size, if signed, will need at least a full decade to complete it..Barracuda is the best submarine available for export now, and the price, if correct, is great compared to the specifications..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Inside story on talks over €5bn Naval Group submarine sale to Egypt​
> The Egyptian president Abdel Fattah el-Sisi wants to buy up to six Barracuda-class submarines from Naval Group, the European naval defence leader of which the French state owns 62%. But France is dragging its heels on what would be a more than €5bn contract..
> 
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...l-group-submarine-sale-to-egypt,109810259-eve
> 
> View attachment 876927
> 
> 
> Negotiating since March ... as the French newspaper La Tribune reported, but the number that Egypt is negotiating or the price of the deal has not been announced..
> 
> Negotiation does not necessarily mean signing a deal of this size, if signed, will need at least a full decade to complete it..Barracuda is the best submarine available for export now, and the price, if correct, is great compared to the specifications..


I am happy with it. But the most important thing is to manufacture some of the electronics (radars, etc..) and even torpedoes, CM etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Maybe the EADF can look more on the new polish air defense named Mała NAREW and enter the JV with them and maybe ToT for them. And I think Egypt has a good relation with Poland. It would be cheap to replace old SA-2/3 etc... Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567756240691814400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Inside story on talks over €5bn Naval Group submarine sale to Egypt​
> The Egyptian president Abdel Fattah el-Sisi wants to buy up to six Barracuda-class submarines from Naval Group, the European naval defence leader of which the French state owns 62%. But France is dragging its heels on what would be a more than €5bn contract..
> 
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...l-group-submarine-sale-to-egypt,109810259-eve
> 
> View attachment 876927
> 
> 
> Negotiating since March ... as the French newspaper La Tribune reported, but the number that Egypt is negotiating or the price of the deal has not been announced..
> 
> Negotiation does not necessarily mean signing a deal of this size, if signed, will need at least a full decade to complete it..Barracuda is the best submarine available for export now, and the price, if correct, is great compared to the specifications..



If there is truth to this very possible scenario, then this will be huge. You had mentioned about a year and a half ago that the EN was interested in these Barracudas, I believe something like 2 of them at the time and now they're talking about possibly 6 of them!? Holy moly that brings a lot of fascinating dynamics into the Egyptian military power and specifically the navy, of course. 

Submarines are the quintessential deadly & stealthy assets of any military. They actually represent a military's true strength because of their lethality as weapons platforms with their ability to stay hidden underwater while creating ultimate fear and the potential of massive destruction.

Heck, we even know how much the Egyptian military understands that concept very well, you would almost think they understand it better than many others because of what and how they've invested into anti-submarine warfare AND anti-submarine warfare platforms and training. If you think about it, how many assets have they dedicated to that? Most of the frigates they bought are not necessarily ASW (anti-submarine warfare) ships, nor are they fully dedicated ASUW (Anti Surface Warfare) or even ADW (Air Defense Warfare) although most of them such as the Gowinds and Bergaminis and even the MEKOs that are coming are more geared for ASUW & ADW roles. 

Take the French-built Aquitaine FREMM, Tahya Misr, is a pure DPW (Dual Purpose Warfare + ADW) while the one Aquitaine FREMM that Morocco bought for its navy and is identical to the Tahya Misr, is strictly an ASW platform. They might've heavily considered a counter to Algeria's 5 deadly Kilo submarines. 

But the EN has put a lot of stock into anti-submarine warfare as well. with practically all the Oliver Perry Class & the Knox Class frigates which are purely anti-submarine warfare ships. Then they've dedicated an entire squadron of helicopters strictly for hunting submarines in the 8 Kaman SH-2 Seasprite helicopters and I wouldn't doubt if they'll be equipping and using some of the newly purchased AW-149s/189s as ASW helos. 

They also have very capable and heavy ASW capabilities in their E-2C Hawkeyes. Those dish-carrying birds aren't strictly performing AEWCs missions for airborne enemies only. They actually hunt submarines very effectively hence why the US Navy uses them on its aircraft carriers for their dual roles. They hunt for intel and airborne early warning and command of enemy aircraft just as much as they hunt for submarine threats to the carriers.

I'll post it if I see it again, but I just recently saw a quick clip or a P-8 Poseidon flying over a patch of the Mediterranean Sea, and it was filming a submarine that was at periscope depth and the clarity of the submarine was described as a result of the clear waters of the Mediterranean Sea, which made it much easier for the P-8 to spot. They never said who's submarine it was, but it was incredible footage. 

We've also seen Egyptian Navy seem very interested in that Italian aircraft that's basically their version of the P-8 Poseidon I forget what it's called. I think you either opened a thread on it or posted the news of the EN interested in it on this thread. Do you remember what it was?

Apparently now they've determined that the Jews having lost their panties in a bunch to the Germans for selling us 4 Type 209 submarines which pose a tremendous threat to them and their navy -- not sure why since we respect the peace treaty better than anyone could -- that they have most likely backed out of offering anything substantially better than the Type 209 to the EN. It also appears the EN is obviously looking for a heavily armed, powerful, blue water submarine with AIP technology to boost that deadly submarine warfare capability and put the EN on the top. This is such a great choice and we're all very well aware of the superb quality and capabilities of French designed platforms, from the vaunted Mirages to Rafales. to their impeccable FREMM designs as well as the immaculate Gowind Corvettes and of course, their aircraft carriers and now Submarines. The EN is making a very sound decision if it really is pursuing these submarines and then if they're serious about the aircraft carrier with Rafale Ms would tie the Egyptian Navy into a super solid all-encompassing French naval assets that will tie in the other Euro ones very nicely and smoothly such as the Type 209s subs, MEKO frigates (I found out why those have that soot mark on the side of the hulls BTW) and of course, the impeccable and most beautiful ships of all, the Bergamini FREMMs. This in going to be a very badass navy more so than it already is.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> What i really don't like about this picture is that sf are using a mix of western/eastern rifles within the same squad, I can let go of logistics when it comes to vehicles and aircraft, but not small arms, thats just something that should be solved at ground level. You don't want your men scrambling for diffrent parts and calibers and whatnot. Either fully standardize on western or eastern small arms. Thats why I believe they should put the 807 bren in service for all branches since its a kit gun, and is dual caliber



Honestly, RAA (that's what I'm calling you from now on, bro lol. I'm acronyming your user name since it's so gaddam long lmaoooo) I don't really think it's that much of an issue as you might think it is. 

Typically, each infantry level from squad to battalion to division will all be carrying the same size & caliber rounds, even if the rifles are different. For example, the ARX-160 which is capable of switching from 7.62 x 39 to NATO 5.56 x 45 in a relatively quick field change of two components I believe, But either way, if say a group of SF like in that pic from the Navy and the Rangers I believe and one is carrying the ARX-160 while the others are carrying AK-47 or Maadi Misrs, they'll both be using 7.62 x 39 rounds. If they're a group such as the Sa'ka which use mostly M-4 Carbines in 5.56 x 45. they'll mostly be attached with another group that is using either SiG-556 or even the ARX-160 in NATO rounds. 

So just like that pic of the two groups waiting for the trailered RIB to drop in the water are all carrying Maadi Misrs. The Team 777 training with the ARX-160 in the last pic will be able to attach to any other group because of that rifle's interchangeability. 

I believe the CZ-805 is chambered for NATO cartridges while the CZ-807 which is mostly used by the EN special forces/paratroopers is chambered for 7.62 x 39 which is obviously very compatible with most of the EGY military rifles. 

I think at first when we started seeing all these new and different model rifles being introduced in rather small packages, we started freaking out like wut the heck are they doing, maaan?! But then noticing how they assigned the different ones to certain groups while keeping the main workhorse as the most abundant and the other special forces rifles actually being versatile enough to keep the rounds all the same.

BTW, sorry about the long post lol, but seeing you talk about this topic a few times already and you and I are in the same state (which is friggin crazy when you think about it) and if you enjoy taking a couple rifles into the woods and setting up a bunch of different targets and have a blast blowing crap up, then let me know and we can set that up. Most of the time that's what my buddies and I do because it's much more fun than target practice routines of the range, which is also fun to see your accuracy, but not as much as shooting up a bunch of glass bottles and cans and all sort of other great stuff lol. And you're welcome to bring your own if you're licensed CCW or OCW or if you're not, you're more than welcome to use any of my collection. I have a couple of Maadi Misr from the 80s as well as a recently built MAK-90 (Chinese AK-47 with the thumbhole stock which is actually one of my favorites) and a couple of AR-15s, and M-4 Carbine as well as an M-16 and a few hunting rifles with excellent scopes. I even bought a Civil War musket lol, that thing is a blast, figuratively and literally lol! A bunch of pistols, 9mm Barettas, Glock 17 and 22, and couple of Taurus 38 special revolvers and several other types of handguns. Tons of magazines for the AKs including different types and I've stocked up on rounds in the past 10 years as the threats of changing the assault rifle laws might happen or might not because of all the school shootings as you know, so many of us saved up a bunch of loot and went out and stocked up big time on all sorts of rounds. If and when you'd feel comfortable and are interested, let's get in touch and have a blast!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

For what air defense system that Egypt can or have ToT to replace old SA-2/3? I hope an indigenous AD in the future.


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567756240691814400



They should deliver that one any day now. I'm glad they decided to clean the soot off the center of the hull before taking this picture. Later I will post the engines layout on that ship and why it develops that soot on the side of the center hull. I have pics that illustrate the layout of the 3 engines on this thing and why it has an exhaust that comes out the center of the hull instead of the stacks or like many modern ships nowadays, straight out with the prop-shafts and in the water,

Yes it has 3 engines. One portside diesel engine for the portside propeller. One starboard diesel engine for the starboard propeller and one center-placed gas engine to operate the jet propulsion system which also comes out the center of the transom. All this is actually for fuel conservation on long voyages where it can shut down one of the diesel engines and use only the other or use only the jet engine and very low RPMs but steady also for low fuel consumption. The soot on the side is from that center engine exhaust but will explain in greater detail later with the infographs, These are very nice frigates.










The circled part shows the hole for the exhaust port for the center, gas-powered engine for the center transom jet-propulsion system on this ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If there is truth to this very possible scenario, then this will be huge. You had mentioned about a year and a half ago that the EN was interested in these Barracudas, I believe something like 2 of them at the time and now they're talking about possibly 6 of them!? Holy moly that brings a lot of fascinating dynamics into the Egyptian military power and specifically the navy, of course.
> 
> Submarines are the quintessential deadly & stealthy assets of any military. They actually represent a military's true strength because of their lethality as weapons platforms with their ability to stay hidden underwater while creating ultimate fear and the potential of massive destruction.
> 
> Heck, we even know how much the Egyptian military understands that concept very well, you would almost think they understand it better than many others because of what and how they've invested into anti-submarine warfare AND anti-submarine warfare platforms and training. If you think about it, how many assets have they dedicated to that? Most of the frigates they bought are not necessarily ASW (anti-submarine warfare) ships, nor are they fully dedicated ASUW (Anti Surface Warfare) or even ADW (Air Defense Warfare) although most of them such as the Gowinds and Bergaminis and even the MEKOs that are coming are more geared for ASUW & ADW roles.
> 
> Take the French-built Aquitaine FREMM, Tahya Misr, is a pure DPW (Dual Purpose Warfare + ADW) while the one Aquitaine FREMM that Morocco bought for its navy and is identical to the Tahya Misr, is strictly an ASW platform. They might've heavily considered a counter to Algeria's 5 deadly Kilo submarines.
> 
> But the EN has put a lot of stock into anti-submarine warfare as well. with practically all the Oliver Perry Class & the Knox Class frigates which are purely anti-submarine warfare ships. Then they've dedicated an entire squadron of helicopters strictly for hunting submarines in the 8 Kaman SH-2 Seasprite helicopters and I wouldn't doubt if they'll be equipping and using some of the newly purchased AW-149s/189s as ASW helos.
> 
> They also have very capable and heavy ASW capabilities in their E-2C Hawkeyes. Those dish-carrying birds aren't strictly performing AEWCs missions for airborne enemies only. They actually hunt submarines very effectively hence why the US Navy uses them on its aircraft carriers for their dual roles. They hunt for intel and airborne early warning and command of enemy aircraft just as much as they hunt for submarine threats to the carriers.
> 
> I'll post it if I see it again, but I just recently saw a quick clip or a P-8 Poseidon flying over a patch of the Mediterranean Sea, and it was filming a submarine that was at periscope depth and the clarity of the submarine was described as a result of the clear waters of the Mediterranean Sea, which made it much easier for the P-8 to spot. They never said who's submarine it was, but it was incredible footage.
> 
> We've also seen Egyptian Navy seem very interested in that Italian aircraft that's basically their version of the P-8 Poseidon I forget what it's called. I think you either opened a thread on it or posted the news of the EN interested in it on this thread. Do you remember what it was?
> 
> Apparently now they've determined that the Jews having lost their panties in a bunch to the Germans for selling us 4 Type 209 submarines which pose a tremendous threat to them and their navy -- not sure why since we respect the peace treaty better than anyone could -- that they have most likely backed out of offering anything substantially better than the Type 209 to the EN. It also appears the EN is obviously looking for a heavily armed, powerful, blue water submarine with AIP technology to boost that deadly submarine warfare capability and put the EN on the top. This is such a great choice and we're all very well aware of the superb quality and capabilities of French designed platforms, from the vaunted Mirages to Rafales. to their impeccable FREMM designs as well as the immaculate Gowind Corvettes and of course, their aircraft carriers and now Submarines. The EN is making a very sound decision if it really is pursuing these submarines and then if they're serious about the aircraft carrier with Rafale Ms would tie the Egyptian Navy into a super solid all-encompassing French naval assets that will tie in the other Euro ones very nicely and smoothly such as the Type 209s subs, MEKO frigates (I found out why those have that soot mark on the side of the hulls BTW) and of course, the impeccable and most beautiful ships of all, the Bergamini FREMMs. This in going to be a very badass navy more so than it already is.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, RAA (that's what I'm calling you from now on, bro lol. I'm acronyming your user name since it's so gaddam long lmaoooo) I don't really think it's that much of an issue as you might think it is.
> 
> Typically, each infantry level from squad to battalion to division will all be carrying the same size & caliber rounds, even if the rifles are different. For example, the ARX-160 which is capable of switching from 7.62 x 39 to NATO 5.56 x 45 in a relatively quick field change of two components I believe, But either way, if say a group of SF like in that pic from the Navy and the Rangers I believe and one is carrying the ARX-160 while the others are carrying AK-47 or Maadi Misrs, they'll both be using 7.62 x 39 rounds. If they're a group such as the Sa'ka which use mostly M-4 Carbines in 5.56 x 45. they'll mostly be attached with another group that is using either SiG-556 or even the ARX-160 in NATO rounds.
> 
> So just like that pic of the two groups waiting for the trailered RIB to drop in the water are all carrying Maadi Misrs. The Team 777 training with the ARX-160 in the last pic will be able to attach to any other group because of that rifle's interchangeability.
> 
> I believe the CZ-805 is chambered for NATO cartridges while the CZ-807 which is mostly used by the EN special forces/paratroopers is chambered for 7.62 x 39 which is obviously very compatible with most of the EGY military rifles.
> 
> I think at first when we started seeing all these new and different model rifles being introduced in rather small packages, we started freaking out like wut the heck are they doing, maaan?! But then noticing how they assigned the different ones to certain groups while keeping the main workhorse as the most abundant and the other special forces rifles actually being versatile enough to keep the rounds all the same.
> 
> BTW, sorry about the long post lol, but seeing you talk about this topic a few times already and you and I are in the same state (which is friggin crazy when you think about it) and if you enjoy taking a couple rifles into the woods and setting up a bunch of different targets and have a blast blowing crap up, then let me know and we can set that up. Most of the time that's what my buddies and I do because it's much more fun than target practice routines of the range, which is also fun to see your accuracy, but not as much as shooting up a bunch of glass bottles and cans and all sort of other great stuff lol. And you're welcome to bring your own if you're licensed CCW or OCW or if you're not, you're more than welcome to use any of my collection. I have a couple of Maadi Misr from the 80s as well as a recently built MAK-90 (Chinese AK-47 with the thumbhole stock which is actually one of my favorites) and a couple of AR-15s, and M-4 Carbine as well as an M-16 and a few hunting rifles with excellent scopes. I even bought a Civil War musket lol, that thing is a blast, figuratively and literally lol! A bunch of pistols, 9mm Barettas, Glock 17 and 22, and couple of Taurus 38 special revolvers and several other types of handguns. Tons of magazines for the AKs including different types and I've stocked up on rounds in the past 10 years as the threats of changing the assault rifle laws might happen or might not because of all the school shootings as you know, so many of us saved up a bunch of loot and went out and stocked up big time on all sorts of rounds. If and when you'd feel comfortable and are interested, let's get in touch and have a blast!


ATR 72 ASW ​

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> ATR 72 ASW ​
> View attachment 877190



Man, you are amazing! That's the one. If there are any of the many deals the EGY army is trying to pull off, besides the Su-35SE contract, this one is right up there as far as a priority item in the EGY military. Would LOVE to see them get 6 of these right away. One for each Barracuda!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

HaHaHa!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548821297614004225
Just wow. Hidden secret. What is more hidden hahahaha.

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Gaafar


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567973704717729792
I swear to Allah Idk if the US are with us or against us hahaha


----------



## The SC

*Africa Intelligence confirms French submarines win bidding for Egyptian submarines and Sisi's request for 6 SMX Ocean *






5 months ago:

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> *Africa Intelligence confirms French submarines win bidding for Egyptian submarines and Sisi's request for 6 SMX Ocean *



If they're able to sign this contract for 6 SMX Oceans which are essentially the same exact submarines Australia was going to order from France before the US and its subservient pawn the UK swept in and pulled the rug out from under the French's feet and stole the Australian contract in one of the dirtiest military industrial complex undercutting we've ever seen, with the only exception being these would be the SMX Oceans with AIP propulsion and not the Barracudas with nuclear powered propulsion. That's essentially the only difference and while it limits the submarine's submerging capabilities to 21 straight days under water compared to essentially infinite number of days under water with nuclear powered version but still dependent of availability of supplies and the human endurance factor.

So to me, the difference is really minimal and even better as it still makes these subs deadly lethal at the same time without the need for the safeguards of nuclear energy which is fine by me.

It still has some of the most modern and deadly weapons systems between the underwater scout vessel with its neat release and recovery system to the use of underwater-launched UAV recon platforms instead of coming up to periscope level and exposing itself. That feature alone somewhat lessens the importance of aerial ASW platforms like the P-8 and other ASW helicopters etc. And if they can actually employ UCAVs lol, wowowow!

This contract would effectively give the Egyptian Navy 10 modern stealthy & deadly submarines including 6 blue water platforms and they would still have the 4 Chinese Romeo class subs, While somewhat much older and less capable, they can still be used very effectively for close-to-shore missions during large conflicts as well as COIN and anti-terrorist missions.

Having the SCALP naval with other land attack munitions is what the EN really needs with these submarines and between the Mistrals, the Rafales to a certain extent because of the US' refusal to sell it to the EAF and now these if this goes through will be 3 deadly platforms of huge caliber that the US has been the cause of when it goes out of its way to cheat and steal and deprive ones from acquiring certain platforms to others (mainly Egypt in this case) from benefiting tremendously from those goofups.

And when it and the Jewish disaster next door go out of their way to deprive Egypt from certain weapons such as the Su-35SE, then assuring an enemy to both of them in Iran acquiring them will also be working completely against them since now those platforms will be most certainly used against any US-aided Jewish attack on Iran's nukes assets. When it could've just minded its own business and not deprived Egypt from having them, they would be much less dangerous against US and Jewish interest than they would be in Iran's hands lol. Talk about kicking yourself in your own head! Let's hope there is still a glimmer of a chance those Su-35s do still end up in the EAF. But this is great news if these subs manage to come to the EN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60344-egypt-gcc-and-air-defense-systems-production-partnership



Egypt, GCC, and air defense systems production partnership 







The Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi reportedly succeeded in convincing several GCC leaders to establish a partnership to manufacture air defense systems in Egypt.

Several American, European, and Chinese defense companies are said to be ready to cooperate and invest in this partnership.

Aywa keda. We neeed an AD system to be produce in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> If they're able to sign this contract for 6 SMX Oceans which are essentially the same exact submarines Australia was going to order from France before the US and its subservient pawn the UK swept in and pulled the rug out from under the French's feet and stole the Australian contract in one of the dirtiest military industrial complex undercutting we've ever seen, with the only exception being these would be the SMX Oceans with AIP propulsion and not the Barracudas with nuclear powered propulsion. That's essentially the only difference and while it limits the submarine's submerging capabilities to 21 straight days under water compared to essentially infinite number of days under water with nuclear powered version but still dependent of availability of supplies and the human endurance factor.
> 
> So to me, the difference is really minimal and even better as it still makes these subs deadly lethal at the same time without the need for the safeguards of nuclear energy which is fine by me.
> 
> It still has some of the most modern and deadly weapons systems between the underwater scout vessel with its neat release and recovery system to the use of underwater-launched UAV recon platforms instead of coming up to periscope level and exposing itself. That feature alone somewhat lessens the importance of aerial ASW platforms like the P-8 and other ASW helicopters etc. And if they can actually employ UCAVs lol, wowowow!
> 
> This contract would effectively give the Egyptian Navy 10 modern stealthy & deadly submarines including 6 blue water platforms and they would still have the 4 Chinese Romeo class subs, While somewhat much older and less capable, they can still be used very effectively for close-to-shore missions during large conflicts as well as COIN and anti-terrorist missions.
> 
> Having the SCALP naval with other land attack munitions is what the EN really needs with these submarines and between the Mistrals, the Rafales to a certain extent because of the US' refusal to sell it to the EAF and now these if this goes through will be 3 deadly platforms of huge caliber that the US has been the cause of when it goes out of its way to cheat and steal and deprive ones from acquiring certain platforms to others (mainly Egypt in this case) from benefiting tremendously from those goofups.
> 
> And when it and the Jewish disaster next door go out of their way to deprive Egypt from certain weapons such as the Su-35SE, then assuring an enemy to both of them in Iran acquiring them will also be working completely against them since now those platforms will be most certainly used against any US-aided Jewish attack on Iran's nukes assets. When it could've just minded its own business and not deprived Egypt from having them, they would be much less dangerous against US and Jewish interest than they would be in Iran's hands lol. Talk about kicking yourself in your own head! Let's hope there is still a glimmer of a chance those Su-35s do still end up in the EAF. But this is great news if these subs manage to come to the EN.


I believe there is these 6 SMX Ocean and another 6 Scorpene 2000 with ToT and localisation..

Do you remember the first articles were talking about 12 submarines from France..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> If they're able to sign this contract for 6 SMX Oceans which are essentially the same exact submarines Australia was going to order from France before the US and its subservient pawn the UK swept in and pulled the rug out from under the French's feet and stole the Australian contract in one of the dirtiest military industrial complex undercutting we've ever seen, with the only exception being these would be the SMX Oceans with AIP propulsion and not the Barracudas with nuclear powered propulsion. That's essentially the only difference and while it limits the submarine's submerging capabilities to 21 straight days under water compared to essentially infinite number of days under water with nuclear powered version but still dependent of availability of supplies and the human endurance factor.
> 
> So to me, the difference is really minimal and even better as it still makes these subs deadly lethal at the same time without the need for the safeguards of nuclear energy which is fine by me.
> 
> It still has some of the most modern and deadly weapons systems between the underwater scout vessel with its neat release and recovery system to the use of underwater-launched UAV recon platforms instead of coming up to periscope level and exposing itself. That feature alone somewhat lessens the importance of aerial ASW platforms like the P-8 and other ASW helicopters etc. And if they can actually employ UCAVs lol, wowowow!
> 
> This contract would effectively give the Egyptian Navy 10 modern stealthy & deadly submarines including 6 blue water platforms and they would still have the 4 Chinese Romeo class subs, While somewhat much older and less capable, they can still be used very effectively for close-to-shore missions during large conflicts as well as COIN and anti-terrorist missions.
> 
> Having the SCALP naval with other land attack munitions is what the EN really needs with these submarines and between the Mistrals, the Rafales to a certain extent because of the US' refusal to sell it to the EAF and now these if this goes through will be 3 deadly platforms of huge caliber that the US has been the cause of when it goes out of its way to cheat and steal and deprive ones from acquiring certain platforms to others (mainly Egypt in this case) from benefiting tremendously from those goofups.
> 
> And when it and the Jewish disaster next door go out of their way to deprive Egypt from certain weapons such as the Su-35SE, then assuring an enemy to both of them in Iran acquiring them will also be working completely against them since now those platforms will be most certainly used against any US-aided Jewish attack on Iran's nukes assets. When it could've just minded its own business and not deprived Egypt from having them, they would be much less dangerous against US and Jewish interest than they would be in Iran's hands lol. Talk about kicking yourself in your own head! Let's hope there is still a glimmer of a chance those Su-35s do still end up in the EAF. But this is great news if these subs manage to come to the EN.


arent we gonna make nuclear fuel and build a few more nuclear reactors in the future? These subs will take no less than 8 years especially if theres tot as some people have saidand by that time our nuclear reactors will be functioning and we might build more as well so why not get the nuclear one?


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> arent we gonna make nuclear fuel and build a few more nuclear reactors in the future? These subs will take no less than 8 years especially if theres tot as some people have saidand by that time our nuclear reactors will be functioning and we might build more as well so why not get the nuclear one?


They are not for sale.. and you need to make your own naval nuclear reactor propulsion..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I don't believe that Egypt will have a nuclear powered subs. The US will never let have. Maybe the non powered sub like the scorpene class.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't believe that Egypt will have a nuclear powered subs. The US will never let have. Maybe the non powered sub like the scorpene class.


Egypt can in the future.. it just needs its own naval nuclear reactor.. Brazil did it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> I believe there is these 6 SMX Ocean and another 6 Scorpene 2000 with ToT and localisation..
> 
> Do you remember the first articles were talking about 12 submarines from France..



I do remember that now that you mentioned it. I think, to be honest, when that news first came out we (or at least most of us) thought it was craaaazzzzyyyyy lol. 12 submarines of the Scorpene level!? Of course, most -- including myself -- were thinking that was one of the biggest, shameless hoaxes being perpetrated on us loooool. Now that it seems to be coming to fruition, or at least getting there which still, makes it seem just as crazy. But I suppose the craziest and most outlandish purchase the EGY military could ever make is arguably the French aircraft carrier with 24 Rafale Ms (and probably more fighters since that's the total the ship can carry or store at once for its capacity) so that they have trainers and of course backup aircraft. So likely at least 30 Rafale Ms and with the aircraft carrier, if that ever does happen will make these 12 Scorpene submarines look like child's play lmaooooo. Good stuff.

What kind of number would you put on the entire aircraft carrier package? $10 billion or more? I forget if you mentioned this already, but what is the cost per one of those SMX Oceans? Not even sure what the EN paid for a single Type 209 from Germany, I think they were the same as the cost of one MEKO A200 frigate which was around $500 million or possibly Euros. 2 of them were right around 1 billion IIRC.

Sweet shot of Egyptian Navy FREMM Aquitaine Tahya Misr frigate taken from an escort ship with a Browning NMG in the foreground. Great looking frigate and a shame they were only able to get 1 of these. A pair or 3 or 4 would've been much better but hey, it can easily adapt with the killer-looking Bergamini FREMMs.






Great top look of one of the 4 EN Gowind 2500 stealth corvettes and its main systems.

*Armament:*

- 1 × OTO Melara 76 mm main gun
- 2 × Nexter Narwhal 20 mm cannon
- 16 × VLS for VL Mica surface-to-air missiles
- 8 × MBDA MM40 Exocet antiship missile launchers
- 2 × triple torpedo launcher

*Helicopter Pad:*

- Aft landing pad with chain & pulley lock cleats
- Single garage hangar for NH60-type & size helicopter
- Aircraft armament & logistics packages stowage & storage

*Electronic warfare & decoys:*

- Vigil 200 Tactical R-ESM System
- Altesse Naval C-ESM
- Sylena MK2 decoy launcher system






Not only is it good-looking and wicked sharp, but it's lethal and packed for a vette-sized vessel.

Great shot of Egyptian Air Force Beechcraft 1900 in flight from 2017.







Silver Stars K-8E with armament display.






Rafale low pass flyby over Cairo East airbase.






If I remember correctly, the Egyptian Army has close to 5,000 HUMVEEs of all types.






M60A3s and trucks.






SA-6 & Shilkas






Great shot of EAF F-16 with GBU-12 Paveway PGM and AIM-9L last check red tag removal by crew member.






Sweet shots of EAF F-16 heavy banking run in Crete, Greece with our brothers & sisters of the Hellenic Air Force exercise.






Heavy, heavy, heavy 360 degree banking on a screaming minimum radius turn.






Group of Avengers being unloaded off of a Mistral LHD Assault & Helo carrier L-Cat Landing Craft.





















What do you fellas suppose is in those binder booklets those two Sa'ka commanders are holding? Interesting to see them with SiG 552s






MU-90 standard lethal torpedo used by the Egyptian Navy on several of its platforms that can single-handedly take out and sink an entire destroyer. Egypt is 1 of 8 countries currently invested in the creating and usage of the MU-90 torpedo.











I really hope they're able to strike a deal with Leonardo for those 24 Eurofighter Typhoons and possibly more thereafter to bolster the powerful and lethal Rafale/Euro-canard platform in the EAF.

Check out that VERY interesting hand-painted serial number on this EAF Mirage 2000 EM.
BTW, in 1981, Egypt paid $890 million for 20 of these Mirage 2000s. 16 EMs (single seaters) & 4 DMs (two-seaters) & all associated armament, training, logistics support etc. That averaged out to approximately $45 million per aircraft which was really not that cheap back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I do remember that now that you mentioned it. I think, to be honest, when that news first came out we (or at least most of us) thought it was craaaazzzzyyyyy lol. 12 submarines of the Scorpene level!? Of course, most -- including myself -- were thinking that was one of the biggest, shameless hoaxes being perpetrated on us loooool. Now that it seems to be coming to fruition, or at least getting there which still, makes it seem just as crazy. But I suppose the craziest and most outlandish purchase the EGY military could ever make is arguably the French aircraft carrier with 24 Rafale Ms (and probably more fighters since that's the total the ship can carry or store at once for its capacity) so that they have trainers and of course backup aircraft. So likely at least 30 Rafale Ms and with the aircraft carrier, if that ever does happen will make these 12 Scorpene submarines look like child's play lmaooooo. Good stuff.
> 
> What kind of number would you put on the entire aircraft carrier package? $10 billion or more? I forget if you mentioned this already, but what is the cost per one of those SMX Oceans? Not even sure what the EN paid for a single Type 209 from Germany, I think they were the same as the cost of one MEKO A200 frigate which was around $500 million or possibly Euros. 2 of them were right around 1 billion IIRC.
> 
> Sweet shot of Egyptian Navy FREMM Aquitaine Tahya Misr frigate taken from an escort ship with a Browning NMG in the foreground. Great looking frigate and a shame they were only able to get 1 of these. A pair or 3 or 4 would've been much better but hey, it can easily adapt with the killer-looking Bergamini FREMMs.
> 
> View attachment 877535
> 
> 
> Great top look of one of the 4 EN Gowind 2.500 stealth corvettes and its main systems.
> 
> *Armament:*
> 
> - 1 × OTO Melara 76 mm main gun
> - 2 × Nexter Narwhal 20 mm cannon
> - 16 × VLS for VL Mica surface-to-air missiles
> - 8 × MBDA MM40 Exocet antiship missile launchers
> - 2 × triple torpedo launcher
> 
> *Helicopter Pad:*
> 
> - Aft landing pad with chain & pulley lock cleats
> - Single garage hangar for NH60-type & size helicopter
> - Aircraft armament & logistics packages stowage & storage
> 
> *Electronic warfare & decoys:*
> 
> - Vigil 200 Tactical R-ESM System
> - Altesse Naval C-ESM
> - Sylena MK2 decoy launcher system
> 
> View attachment 877526
> 
> 
> Not only is it good-looking and wicked sharp, but it's lethal and packed for a vette-sized vessel.
> 
> Great shot of Egyptian Air Force Beechcraft 1900 in flight from 2017.
> 
> View attachment 877529
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Stars K-8E with armament display.
> 
> View attachment 877530
> 
> 
> Rafale low pass flyby over Cairo East airbase.
> 
> View attachment 877531
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, the Egyptian Army has close to 5,000 HUMVEEs of all types.
> 
> View attachment 877532
> 
> 
> M60A3s and trucks.
> 
> View attachment 877533
> 
> 
> SA-6 & Shilkas
> 
> View attachment 877534
> 
> 
> Great shot of EAF F-16 with GBU-12 Paveway PGM and AIM-9L last check red tag removal by crew member.
> 
> View attachment 877536
> 
> 
> Sweet shots of EAF F-16 heavy banking run in Crete, Greece with our brothers & sisters of the Hellenic Air Force exercise.
> 
> View attachment 877537
> 
> 
> Heavy, heavy, heavy 360 degree banking on a screaming minimum radius turn.
> 
> View attachment 877538
> 
> 
> Group of Avengers being unloaded off of a Mistral LHD Assault & Helo carrier L-Cat Landing Craft.
> 
> View attachment 877540
> 
> 
> View attachment 877549
> 
> 
> View attachment 877542
> 
> 
> View attachment 877543
> 
> 
> What do you fellas suppose is in those binder booklets those two Sa'ka commanders are holding? Interesting to see them with SiG 552s
> 
> View attachment 877544
> 
> 
> MU-90 standard lethal torpedo used by the Egyptian Navy on several of its platforms that can single-handedly take out and sink an entire destroyer. Egypt is 1 of 8 countries currently invested in the creating and usage of the MU-90 torpedo.
> 
> View attachment 877545
> 
> 
> View attachment 877546
> 
> 
> I really hope they're able to strike a deal with Leonardo for those 24 Eurofighter Typhoons and possibly more thereafter to bolster the powerful and lethal Rafale/Euro-canard platform in the EAF.
> 
> Check out that VERY interesting hand-painted serial number on this EAF Mirage 2000 EM.
> BTW, in 1981, Egypt paid $890 million for 20 of these Mirage 2000s. 16 EMs (single seaters) & 4 DMs (two-seaters) & all associated armament, training, logistics support etc. That averaged out to approximately $45 million per aircraft which was really not that cheap back then.
> 
> View attachment 877547
> 
> 
> View attachment 877548


The AC won't cost more than $5 billion fully equipped and with the 24 Rafale Ms..if it is new..some say it might be a used one..but very doubtful as the French current AC _Charles de Gaulle _ have nuclear propulsion as far as it is known.. but they were building/proposing a new one with conventional propulsion* The PA2*....and Egypt showed a lot of interest in it..








https://www.worldnavalships.com/forums/thread.php?threadid=8752



I'm impressed that 2 Arab countries namely Egypt and Morocco are involved in the MU-90 torpedo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The AC won't cost more than $5 billion fully equipped and with the 24 Rafale Ms..if it is new..some say it might be a used one..but very doubtful as the French current AC _Charles de Gaulle _ have nuclear propulsion as far as it is known.. but they were building/proposing a new one with conventional propulsion* The PA2*....and Egypt showed a lot of interest in it..
> 
> View attachment 877554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.worldnavalships.com/forums/thread.php?threadid=8752



Oh yes, most definitely the PA-2. We were talking about this on another thread recently with the EN being interested in the Rafale M. which coincidentally is really only if there's an ocean-bound platform for a naval fighter to deploy off of.

The interesting part of the PA-2 is that because they purposely designed it as a non-nuclear-powered AC is because the plan was for France to propose it as a mega export ticket to those who can afford it and obviously those who aren't "black-listed" by them, NATO and to a certain extent, the US. 

The other neat thing about this is the Egyptian military is on great standing with France thanks to the Abdel Fatah El Sisi administration that has developed that great friendship & relationship with the Macron administration which saw Egypt be the first export customer of the Rafale, followed by the mega naval deal in the Mistrals, FREMM, Gowind with ToT and hopefully a full-fledged aircraft carrier. That will be just out of this world.

If you think about the grief and criticism and chastising and aggravation, we got for purchasing the 2 Mistrals, can you imagine the level of grief we're going to get for purchasing an aircraft carrier LMFAO!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Oh yes, most definitely the PA-2. We were talking about this on another thread recently with the EN being interested in the Rafale M. which coincidentally is really only if there's an ocean-bound platform for a naval fighter to deploy off of.
> 
> The interesting part of the PA-2 is that because they purposely designed it as a non-nuclear-powered AC is because the plan was for France to propose it as a mega export ticket to those who can afford it and obviously those who aren't "black-listed" by them, NATO and to a certain extent, the US.
> 
> The other neat thing about this is the Egyptian military is on great standing with France thanks to the Abdel Fatah El Sisi administration that has developed that great friendship & relationship with the Macron administration which saw Egypt be the first export customer of the Rafale, followed by the mega naval deal in the Mistrals, FREMM, Gowind with ToT and hopefully a full-fledged aircraft carrier. That will be just out of this world.
> 
> If you think about the grief and criticism and chastising and aggravation, we got for purchasing the 2 Mistrals, can you imagine the level of grief we're going to get for purchasing an aircraft carrier LMFAO!


Don't forget the Barracuda and Scorpene submarines.. all 12 of them.. those will be the final blow and provoke a heart attack to the envious and the enemies of Egypt..

OMG..

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> If there is truth to this very possible scenario, then this will be huge. You had mentioned about a year and a half ago that the EN was interested in these Barracudas, I believe something like 2 of them at the time and now they're talking about possibly 6 of them!? Holy moly that brings a lot of fascinating dynamics into the Egyptian military power and specifically the navy, of course.
> 
> Submarines are the quintessential deadly & stealthy assets of any military. They actually represent a military's true strength because of their lethality as weapons platforms with their ability to stay hidden underwater while creating ultimate fear and the potential of massive destruction.
> 
> Heck, we even know how much the Egyptian military understands that concept very well, you would almost think they understand it better than many others because of what and how they've invested into anti-submarine warfare AND anti-submarine warfare platforms and training. If you think about it, how many assets have they dedicated to that? Most of the frigates they bought are not necessarily ASW (anti-submarine warfare) ships, nor are they fully dedicated ASUW (Anti Surface Warfare) or even ADW (Air Defense Warfare) although most of them such as the Gowinds and Bergaminis and even the MEKOs that are coming are more geared for ASUW & ADW roles.
> 
> Take the French-built Aquitaine FREMM, Tahya Misr, is a pure DPW (Dual Purpose Warfare + ADW) while the one Aquitaine FREMM that Morocco bought for its navy and is identical to the Tahya Misr, is strictly an ASW platform. They might've heavily considered a counter to Algeria's 5 deadly Kilo submarines.
> 
> But the EN has put a lot of stock into anti-submarine warfare as well. with practically all the Oliver Perry Class & the Knox Class frigates which are purely anti-submarine warfare ships. Then they've dedicated an entire squadron of helicopters strictly for hunting submarines in the 8 Kaman SH-2 Seasprite helicopters and I wouldn't doubt if they'll be equipping and using some of the newly purchased AW-149s/189s as ASW helos.
> 
> They also have very capable and heavy ASW capabilities in their E-2C Hawkeyes. Those dish-carrying birds aren't strictly performing AEWCs missions for airborne enemies only. They actually hunt submarines very effectively hence why the US Navy uses them on its aircraft carriers for their dual roles. They hunt for intel and airborne early warning and command of enemy aircraft just as much as they hunt for submarine threats to the carriers.
> 
> I'll post it if I see it again, but I just recently saw a quick clip or a P-8 Poseidon flying over a patch of the Mediterranean Sea, and it was filming a submarine that was at periscope depth and the clarity of the submarine was described as a result of the clear waters of the Mediterranean Sea, which made it much easier for the P-8 to spot. They never said who's submarine it was, but it was incredible footage.
> 
> We've also seen Egyptian Navy seem very interested in that Italian aircraft that's basically their version of the P-8 Poseidon I forget what it's called. I think you either opened a thread on it or posted the news of the EN interested in it on this thread. Do you remember what it was?
> 
> Apparently now they've determined that the Jews having lost their panties in a bunch to the Germans for selling us 4 Type 209 submarines which pose a tremendous threat to them and their navy -- not sure why since we respect the peace treaty better than anyone could -- that they have most likely backed out of offering anything substantially better than the Type 209 to the EN. It also appears the EN is obviously looking for a heavily armed, powerful, blue water submarine with AIP technology to boost that deadly submarine warfare capability and put the EN on the top. This is such a great choice and we're all very well aware of the superb quality and capabilities of French designed platforms, from the vaunted Mirages to Rafales. to their impeccable FREMM designs as well as the immaculate Gowind Corvettes and of course, their aircraft carriers and now Submarines. The EN is making a very sound decision if it really is pursuing these submarines and then if they're serious about the aircraft carrier with Rafale Ms would tie the Egyptian Navy into a super solid all-encompassing French naval assets that will tie in the other Euro ones very nicely and smoothly such as the Type 209s subs, MEKO frigates (I found out why those have that soot mark on the side of the hulls BTW) and of course, the impeccable and most beautiful ships of all, the Bergamini FREMMs. This in going to be a very badass navy more so than it already is.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, RAA (that's what I'm calling you from now on, bro lol. I'm acronyming your user name since it's so gaddam long lmaoooo) I don't really think it's that much of an issue as you might think it is.
> 
> Typically, each infantry level from squad to battalion to division will all be carrying the same size & caliber rounds, even if the rifles are different. For example, the ARX-160 which is capable of switching from 7.62 x 39 to NATO 5.56 x 45 in a relatively quick field change of two components I believe, But either way, if say a group of SF like in that pic from the Navy and the Rangers I believe and one is carrying the ARX-160 while the others are carrying AK-47 or Maadi Misrs, they'll both be using 7.62 x 39 rounds. If they're a group such as the Sa'ka which use mostly M-4 Carbines in 5.56 x 45. they'll mostly be attached with another group that is using either SiG-556 or even the ARX-160 in NATO rounds.
> 
> So just like that pic of the two groups waiting for the trailered RIB to drop in the water are all carrying Maadi Misrs. The Team 777 training with the ARX-160 in the last pic will be able to attach to any other group because of that rifle's interchangeability.
> 
> I believe the CZ-805 is chambered for NATO cartridges while the CZ-807 which is mostly used by the EN special forces/paratroopers is chambered for 7.62 x 39 which is obviously very compatible with most of the EGY military rifles.
> 
> I think at first when we started seeing all these new and different model rifles being introduced in rather small packages, we started freaking out like wut the heck are they doing, maaan?! But then noticing how they assigned the different ones to certain groups while keeping the main workhorse as the most abundant and the other special forces rifles actually being versatile enough to keep the rounds all the same.
> 
> BTW, sorry about the long post lol, but seeing you talk about this topic a few times already and you and I are in the same state (which is friggin crazy when you think about it) and if you enjoy taking a couple rifles into the woods and setting up a bunch of different targets and have a blast blowing crap up, then let me know and we can set that up. Most of the time that's what my buddies and I do because it's much more fun than target practice routines of the range, which is also fun to see your accuracy, but not as much as shooting up a bunch of glass bottles and cans and all sort of other great stuff lol. And you're welcome to bring your own if you're licensed CCW or OCW or if you're not, you're more than welcome to use any of my collection. I have a couple of Maadi Misr from the 80s as well as a recently built MAK-90 (Chinese AK-47 with the thumbhole stock which is actually one of my favorites) and a couple of AR-15s, and M-4 Carbine as well as an M-16 and a few hunting rifles with excellent scopes. I even bought a Civil War musket lol, that thing is a blast, figuratively and literally lol! A bunch of pistols, 9mm Barettas, Glock 17 and 22, and couple of Taurus 38 special revolvers and several other types of handguns. Tons of magazines for the AKs including different types and I've stocked up on rounds in the past 10 years as the threats of changing the assault rifle laws might happen or might not because of all the school shootings as you know, so many of us saved up a bunch of loot and went out and stocked up big time on all sorts of rounds. If and when you'd feel comfortable and are interested, let's get in touch and have a blast!


Honestly the small arms thing is my opinion, but to each their own. Mashy, RAA it is then 😂. Also, that would be terrific, Im Honored!! That's freaking cool that you have ak maadis!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

I am always optimistic but rn with this SMX Ocean deal, I can't believe it. It is is a big step for us. So I think we must get ready to Dabaa nuclear reactors then SMX Ocean subs.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration will you be in Alexandria (if you live there) when Naval Power Exhibition starts?


----------



## The SC

The puzzle of photos of the 16 thousand Egyptian pilots on the Emirati Mirage fighters


----------



## Ghostkiller

Looks like what TR is "true" about the GCC and Egypt air defense.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The puzzle of photos of the 16 thousand Egyptian pilots on the Emirati Mirage fighters



I think he meant photos of F-16 Egyptian pilots but mistakenly wrote: 
لغز صور طياري آلاف 16 المصريين​Supposed to write F not Alf or Alaf.  

Those are really sweet looking and a lot more advanced than the old ones in the EAF. There's that one pic where the crew is working on one of the single seaters and the panel that holds either the cameras or the black box or something of that sort was open and it looked like they had just put the box back in.

Then it has that very interesting pylon on the front right of the fuselage with what appears to be a light on it and probably carries the Damocles targeting pod or some other one. They also are upgraded to carry the SCALP-EG or in the UAE's case, the Storm Shadow/Black Shaheen and even the latest MICA IR & ER, just like the Hellenic Mirages 2Ks.








It would be very interesting if they end up with the EAF, especially after MBZ said Greece was a strong contender. He said they have something like 100 of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I think he meant photos of F-16 Egyptian pilots but mistakenly wrote:
> لغز صور طياري آلاف 16 المصريين​Supposed to write F not Alf or Alaf.
> 
> Those are really sweet looking and a lot more advanced than the old ones in the EAF. There's that one pic where the crew is working on one of the single seaters and the panel that holds either the cameras or the black box or something of that sort was open and it looked like they had just put the box back in.
> 
> Then it has that very interesting pylon on the front right of the fuselage with what appears to be a light on it and probably carries the Damocles targeting pod or some other one. They also are upgraded to carry the SCALP-EG or in the UAE's case, the Storm Shadow/Black Shaheen and even the latest MICA IR & ER, just like the Hellenic Mirages 2Ks.
> 
> View attachment 877759
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting if they end up with the EAF, especially after MBZ said Greece was a strong contender. He said they have something like 100 of them?


Can our Mirage 2k carry Mica and Scalp?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Can our Mirage 2k carry Mica and Scalp?



Nope, just the older Matra Magic missiles and no SCALPs. They're just too old, wouldn't even be feasible to upgrade them which is why the EFT is very appealing as a replacement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I think he meant photos of F-16 Egyptian pilots but mistakenly wrote:
> لغز صور طياري آلاف 16 المصريين​Supposed to write F not Alf or Alaf.
> 
> Those are really sweet looking and a lot more advanced than the old ones in the EAF. There's that one pic where the crew is working on one of the single seaters and the panel that holds either the cameras or the black box or something of that sort was open and it looked like they had just put the box back in.
> 
> Then it has that very interesting pylon on the front right of the fuselage with what appears to be a light on it and probably carries the Damocles targeting pod or some other one. They also are upgraded to carry the SCALP-EG or in the UAE's case, the Storm Shadow/Black Shaheen and even the latest MICA IR & ER, just like the Hellenic Mirages 2Ks.
> 
> View attachment 877759
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very interesting if they end up with the EAF, especially after MBZ said Greece was a strong contender. He said they have something like 100 of them?


He means Al F-16.. HaHaHa!

Well..the UAE has promised Egypt and Morocco a part of it..the rest might go to Greece..but these guys are getting the F-35 and the Rafale..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Nope, just the older Matra Magic missiles and no SCALPs. They're just too old, wouldn't even be feasible to upgrade them which is why the EFT is very appealing as a replacement.


But can we add an BVR like Astra if we got ToTs?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> But can we add an BVR like Astra if we got ToTs?



I doubt it. Not unless they change a large portion of the avionics as well as the radar which was the original first radar installed in the first batch of Mirage 2Ks in the Thomson-CSF Radar Doppler Multifunction (RDM). Later in 1987 with the next batch (which was built after the ones for the EAF) got the Radar Doppler à Impulsion (RDI) built by Thales with 150km range which is much improved to the original RDM and also allowed the fighter to fire the Matra Super 530D missiles which were much better and longer ranged than the older Matra Super 530F which is what the EAF has IF I'm not mistaken. I'm pretty sure that's what is in them.

So to be able to fire any of the much newer and recent medium to long range missile, they would need to change the radar, the look-down-shoot down modes, and the entire related avionics package to support the radar and the missiles. Not worth it when it's that old. The engines are also the older SNECMA which had a better version in the Mirage 2000s after 1987. Much better to replace the aircraft IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Gomig-21 said:


> I doubt it. Not unless they change a large portion of the avionics as well as the radar which was the original first radar installed in the first batch of Mirage 2Ks in the Thomson-CSF Radar Doppler Multifunction (RDM). Later in 1987 with the next batch (which was built after the ones for the EAF) got the Radar Doppler à Impulsion (RDI) built by Thales with 150km range which is much improved to the original RDM and also allowed the fighter to fire the Matra Super 530D missiles which were much better and longer ranged than the older Matra Super 530F which is what the EAF has IF I'm not mistaken. I'm pretty sure that's what is in them.
> 
> So to be able to fire any of the much newer and recent medium to long range missile, they would need to change the radar, the look-down-shoot down modes, and the entire related avionics package to support the radar and the missiles. Not worth it when it's that old. The engines are also the older SNECMA which had a better version in the Mirage 2000s after 1987. Much better to replace the aircraft IMO.



@Philip the Arab , this might very well explain why they chose to test the Al-Tariq missile on the EAF Mirage 2Ks, because of its ability to be deployed using the computer pad and completely separately from the aircraft's avionics systems. 

Might even be the same reason they also tested them on the F-16 blck 52s, so that on either aircraft, they wouldn't have to make any major & expensive changes or modifications to the aircraft's systems. This ability to use a separate system than the one of the aircraft will revolutionize the way weapons are built and deployed. We'll start seeing a lot more interesting mixes than ones such as the Ukrainian MiG-29s & Su-27s firing US-built AGM-88 HARM missiles.

The only question would be how does the detection, tracking and initial lock-on work if they're completely independent of the aircraft's radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I doubt it. Not unless they change a large portion of the avionics as well as the radar which was the original first radar installed in the first batch of Mirage 2Ks in the Thomson-CSF Radar Doppler Multifunction (RDM). Later in 1987 with the next batch (which was built after the ones for the EAF) got the Radar Doppler à Impulsion (RDI) built by Thales with 150km range which is much improved to the original RDM and also allowed the fighter to fire the Matra Super 530D missiles which were much better and longer ranged than the older Matra Super 530F which is what the EAF has IF I'm not mistaken. I'm pretty sure that's what is in them.
> 
> So to be able to fire any of the much newer and recent medium to long range missile, they would need to change the radar, the look-down-shoot down modes, and the entire related avionics package to support the radar and the missiles. Not worth it when it's that old. The engines are also the older SNECMA which had a better version in the Mirage 2000s after 1987. Much better to replace the aircraft IMO.


So in a dogfight, our Mirage 2K can get f*cked sa7?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> So in a dogfight, our Mirage 2K can get f*cked sa7?



Not necessarily. Dogfight is a lot more dependent on pilot skills and short range missiles. BVR combat is the one that depends much more on better technology and detection assets.

I wish I had the full picture to show the other weapons for the F-16, especially the large one whatever it is on the cart where the guy has his foot on? Anyone know what that is?






Nice pic of EA Apache pilot in action.


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian special forces assault vehicle.






@Buschlaid , do you know how many Nimrs the EA is deploying?






Also there was mention that these Haskey 2G vehicles are also used for by the EA for IED and mine detection. Any truth to that that you know of?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Buschlaid said:


> Are there even any photos of M270 with unit markings and Arabic numbers drawn on them? I always saw them only with license plates but never any markings. Something like this:



Great question and challenge trying to find those numbers.

The M-113s have their serial numbers painted on the sides of the chassis.






My guess for the M-270 is that they're somewhere on the back of the units since we've seen enough of the fronts and the sides to see there aren't any numbers there, hence they should be in the back and they must have a serial identification number. It's almost an international policy as you well know to keep track of all production models of any type. Similar to VIN #s on regular passenger cars and serial #s on pistols. If I find a shot that shows the back of the EGY M270s, I'll post it.



Buschlaid said:


> Notice how much worn out their paint is, showing underneath green colour.



I think it's quite obvious why that happens. Since it's pretty clear that the paint is being boiled off only around the rockets opening, it's obviously due to the massive fire and heat they're subjected to when one of these fires a continuous salvo of its 12 missiles. All twelve leaving the launchers and spitting their rocket fire right back at the opening is probably not a good thing for any kind of paint looool.






This is the exact reason why Sukhoi does not paint the leading edges of the horizontal stabilizers on the Su-35s and I think also maybe the Su-30s although not sure about those. The H-stabs on the Su-35s are lower than the wings and directly in the path of any rockets fired off the inner wing pylons. So they left them in natural titanium metal for the first part of the stabilizer and only painted the back half.








Buschlaid said:


> I don't think the URAL-4320 with armoured cabin and M-46 howitzer was accepted into service, never seen it outside of this one exercise. MoD likes to reuse footage of it into newer videos though.



So, are you saying they only made that one prototype and that's it? That's very strange TBH with you because if that was the case, they wouldn't be using just one in an exercise of that caliber at the Mohammad Naguib Base. I highly doubt they would trot out just the one prototype of what appears to be a VERY successful modification/creation of a blistering howitzer or cannon on a truck that according to local info is being built from the original URAL-4320 to brand new ones with that entire hydraulic bracing and stabilizing systems on them. You could very well be right. I just find it hard to believe they only put one or two together and used them as displays in an actual military exercise if they weren't at least planning on building a few more or already have.

We'll have to keep an eye out for those. Maybe someone can ask Mahmoud Gamal what he thinks since he also tweeted about this exact piece of equipment.

Also, we were talking about that IED jammer on those Egyptian CAIMANs & Panteras they're using mostly in Sinai. I wonder if it's also part of this same manufacturer that produces this really sophisticated IED & Radio jammer which is used by the Egyptian Secret Service Security units when they drive the president on a publicized route through the city or to military exhibits etc. We've seen this system mounted on these Chevy dually trucks when they escort Sisi around.

Samel-90 (Stand 1371) is showcasing *SVJ-2600 mobile jammer*, claimed to be the world’s biggest. This jammer is displayed on a pickup truck and operates on the 20-6,000 MHz frequency band. 42-44 frequency sub-bands are operated by remote control unit installed inside the vehicle.
The range of Samel-90 radio jammers are designed to protect against remote controlled improvised explosive devices (IED’s) aimed at individuals or a group of moving objects, people or other small targets.






SOURCE:  They displayed it at the last EDEX and will be at the next one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt’s military production minister meets Brazilian ambassador







www.egyptdefenceexpo.com





Egypt’s Military Production Minister Mohamed Saeed al-Assar received on Monday Brazilian Ambassador to Egypt Ruy Pacheco de Azevedo at the Military Production Ministry’s headquarters to discuss means of enhancing joint cooperation in the defense industry and to prepare for a visit by the Brazilian foreign minister and a delegation of military manufacturing companies.
Assar displayed the potentials of the companies affiliated to the Ministry of Military Production in terms of technological, technical and human resources, stressing his desire to strengthen cooperation with Brazilian companies working in the similar field because of its expertise and advanced industrial technologies.
Assar hoped that Egypt and Brazil would establish joint companies in the field of military defense and manufacture high quality products at prices suitable for export.
During the meeting, Assar called on Brazilian companies to take advantage of the current suitable investment environment in Egypt represented in the new investment law, the infrastructure and national projects planned in Egypt, and commerce agreements between Egypt and international and regional organizations like COMESA.
He also called on Brazilian companies to participate in the major international defense exhibition EDEX 2018, which is scheduled to be held in Egypt from December 3 to 5.

I am sure some JV and ToTs started already. There is at least like 4 to 5 years difference. Hope it will bear its fruits.


----------



## Gomig-21

K-8E assembly in Egypt I believe this is in Helwan Factory.



































Mobile radars and EADS and the newly built ultra modern and sophisticated command & control center with some pretty complex systems and floor mapping & training classes for the AD college.






























Some great close-up shots of EA Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles while under construction at the Kamov assembly factory where you can see some great detail of these killer attack helos like the 3 pylons per wings which we hardly ever see now. And the wingtip EW & flare dispenser pods you can see all the cylinder holes where they stuff the flare cartridges and the EW antenna and all the panels to access the huge cannon munitions coil and other good stuff.














RG-33L MRAP belonging to special forces battalion 103 in Al-Arish City, Sinai. 

BTW, @The SC , do you remember when the US was giving these away because they had a huuuuuugggeeaah surplus of them from the Iraq & Afghanistan war and part of them getting rid of them -- since the US had absolutely no need for them now that both wars were winding down -- ended up delivering a huuuuuuugggeeaah amount of these to the Egyptian army. Do you remember how many of them were actually given to the EA? I've read from a source that said over 700 of these were supplied to the Egyptian Army do you know if that number is correct? Seems like an abnormally large quantity lol.







BTW, for those who don't know, Al- Arish is the home of the very famous St. Catherine church & monastery where since the days of Moses (A.S.), the burning bush mentioned in the Bible has been there and is still there till today. This is one of many significant, biblical stories and items took place and belong, this one being one of the primary ones and why the Sinai is so revered by us and is Egyptian land which needed to be defended and returned at all costs. No one can deny that biblical & historical significance was a major motivation in why the Jews tried stealing it not once, but twice under false pretenses and had no intention of returning it whatsoever until they were smacked in the face very hard on October 6th, 1973 and were forced to relinquish every single sand pebble through peace thereafter. They had no choice but to agree to give it all up since if they didn't. they would undoubtedly face a much worst fate than 1973 and they certainly didn't want any part of that. Not to mention the hundreds of other vital strategic and touristic and environmental and square mileages that special Egyptian land is worth.

To set the record straight about this infamous photo of what many presume is an EAF Rafale making a photo op flight path over the most famous photographic landscape in the world...is actually NOT and EAF Rafale, but rather a French L'Armee De L'Air Rafale flying back in 2009 or 2010. A good proof of that is simply look at the wingtip missiles and you can clearly see they are Matra Magic R550s. These are very, very short ranged missiles (10km range while the MAGIC 2s were 20km max range). MAGIC stands for - _Missile Auto-Guidé Interception et Combat _and those were not or were never deployed on EAF Rafales and were only on Rafales of the French Air Force back then in the late 2000s until the MICAs were ready and put into action with the Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

When will we get our first batch or aircrafts of Rafales signed in May 2021?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568892326243598336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568914181230829568

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> K-8E assembly in Egypt I believe this is in Helwan Factory.
> 
> View attachment 877858
> 
> View attachment 877859
> 
> View attachment 877861
> 
> View attachment 877862
> 
> View attachment 877863
> 
> View attachment 877864
> 
> View attachment 877865
> 
> View attachment 877866
> 
> 
> Mobile radars and EADS and the newly built ultra modern and sophisticated command & control center with some pretty complex systems and floor mapping & training classes for the AD college.
> 
> View attachment 877869
> 
> View attachment 877870
> 
> View attachment 877871
> 
> View attachment 877872
> 
> View attachment 877873
> 
> View attachment 877874
> 
> View attachment 877875
> 
> 
> Some great close-up shots of EA Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles while under construction at the Kamov assembly factory where you can see some great detail of these killer attack helos like the 3 pylons per wings which we hardly ever see now. And the wingtip EW & flare dispenser pods you can see all the cylinder holes where they stuff the flare cartridges and the EW antenna and all the panels to access the huge cannon munitions coil and other good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 877878
> 
> View attachment 877879
> 
> View attachment 877880
> 
> 
> RG-33L MRAP belonging to special forces battalion 103 in Al-Arish City, Sinai.
> 
> BTW, @The SC , do you remember when the US was giving these away because they had a huuuuuugggeeaah surplus of them from the Iraq & Afghanistan war and part of them getting rid of them -- since the US had absolutely no need for them now that both wars were winding down -- ended up delivering a huuuuuuugggeeaah amount of these to the Egyptian army.  Do you remember how many of them were actually given to the EA? I've read from a source that said over 700 of these were supplied to the Egyptian Army do you know if that number is correct? Seems like an abnormally large quantity lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 877882
> 
> 
> BTW, for those who don't know, Al- Arish is the home of the very famous St. Catherine church & monastery where since the days of Moses (A.S.), the burning bush mentioned in the Bible has been there and is still there till today. This is one of many significant, biblical stories and items took place and belong, this one being one of the primary ones and why the Sinai is so revered by us and is Egyptian land which needed to be defended and returned at all costs. No one can deny that biblical & historical significance was a major motivation in why the Jews tried stealing it not once, but twice under false pretenses and had no intention of returning it whatsoever until they were smacked in the face very hard on October 6th, 1973 and were forced to relinquish every single sand pebble through peace thereafter. They had no choice but to agree to give it all up since if they didn't. they would undoubtedly face a much worst fate than 1973 and they certainly didn't want any part of that. Not to mention the hundreds of other vital strategic and touristic and environmental and square mileages that special Egyptian land is worth.
> 
> To set the record straight about this infamous photo of what many presume is an EAF Rafale making a photo op flight path over the most famous photographic landscape in the world...is actually NOT and EAF Rafale, but rather a French L'Armee De L'Air Rafale flying back in 2009 or 2010. A good proof of that is simply look at the wingtip missiles and you can clearly see they are Matra Magic R550s. These are very, very short ranged missiles (10km range while the MAGIC 2s were 20km max range). MAGIC stands for - _Missile Auto-Guidé Interception et Combat _and those were not or were never deployed on EAF Rafales and were only on Rafales of the French Air Force back then in the late 2000s until the MICAs were ready and put into action with the Rafale.
> 
> View attachment 877885


I believe it was more than a 1000+ if we count all the variants of the MRAPs handed to Egypt from the US surplus..and another 1000+ to the UAE..

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Is that a Hakim rifle in 2:07 hahahaha?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

French and Egyptian defence ministers to meet in person before year end..​
https://www.africaintelligence.com/...-meet-in-person-before-year-end,109804996-bre

Concerning the SMX Ocean ..The French government gave its consent to the exchange of technical documents between Naval group and the Egyptian Navy


https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/status/1501239765357764610

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> French and Egyptian defence ministers to meet in person before year end..​
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...-meet-in-person-before-year-end,109804996-bre
> 
> Concerning the SMX Ocean ..The French government gave its consent to the exchange of technical documents between Naval group and the Egyptian Navy
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/status/1501239765357764610


I hope they will talk about Meteor missile inshallah.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

New photos reveal the approach of deals for frigates, Typhoon fighters from Egypt


----------



## Ghostkiller

If he says that he will have them then I will trust his words more than any youtubers etc...


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration will you be in Alexandria (if you live there) when Naval Power Exhibition starts?


no garuntees i have xams at that time. I will take the chance if it arises though when is it gonna begin?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> no garuntees i have xams at that time. I will take the chance if it arises though when is it gonna begin?


It was in september but got postponed. But maybe it will be in nov or dec


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> If he says that he will have them then I will trust his words more than any youtubers etc...


He seems convinced they might be with nuclear propulsion..who knows!



Ghostkiller said:


> I hope they will talk about Meteor missile inshallah.


I believe that is already a done deal..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> He seems convinced they might be with nuclear propulsion..who knows!
> 
> 
> I believe that is already a done deal..


I mean he has a lot of sources and visits and meets Egyptian Ministry of Military Production frequently.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I mean he has a lot of sources and visits and meets Egyptian Ministry of Military Production frequently.


I understand that.. I saw that video when he just posted it..but I was puzzled by the possibility of the Subs to come with nuclear propulsion..I would really like it to happen..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt has spent big on diversifying its air force, but to what end?


President Sisi has included US, European and Russian jets in its fleet, but that mix could render it strategically obsolete




www.middleeasteye.net





Zebi hahahaha. Begad a7a. Don't talk when you know nothing hahahaha. Your beloved Tom Cooper is here ya @Gomig-21 hahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt has spent big on diversifying its air force, but to what end?
> 
> 
> President Sisi has included US, European and Russian jets in its fleet, but that mix could render it strategically obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.middleeasteye.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebi hahahaha. Begad a7a. Don't talk when you know nothing hahahaha. Your beloved Tom Cooper is here ya @Gomig-21 hahaha



Shoft keda ana b2olak eh? What a completely biased tool bag with the IQ of half a tomato.
I barely skimmed through that pile of rubbish. All these haters should really spare us their stinking opinions, really. Go tell them to someone who cares.

The Rafale has a very cool additional ladder for the crew to get up on the wing and top of the aircraft to service the top areas of the aircraft. Not sure I've ever seen any other type with a specially dedicated ladder like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

So we've posted about the EADS' intricate and layered sophisticated radar system they have all grouped together under one command & control center that is tied to all the early warning systems such as al the AWACs aircraft including the obvious E-2C Hawkeyes, Beechcraft 1900C and very likely the C-130 compass call aircraft and this main ground command & control center is backed up by 4 other centers that receive all the information from the command center and well as the radar stations. This is a critical part as it created the very important and vital redundancy needed during war so if you somehow lose one center, you have 4 other ones backing you and instantaneously go back online. The system is so well thought out and on top of all that is provided with the best available equipment.

Perfect example of that sophisticated equipment here in an LCD screen of the main bases operating certain type of aircraft which are designated to these bases and their current activity in real time. Notice the large square kilometer area it covers just by seeing how small Jordan appears in that screen map.






Assisting this EADS as the integral defensive weapons systems are:

1- *9C18M1 Target Acquisition Radar* for the *9M317 Buk-M2* system , EADS Army
2- *commander SL *long range tactical air defense radar by BAE Systems, range 470 km , EADS Army
3- *Patriot PAC-3 radar,* Egypt
4- *9K332 Tor-M2,* Egypt





















1 & 2: *Amoun* air defense system, Egyptian version of Skyguard & Sparrow SAM
3: *AN/TWQ-1 Avenger* system.
















On a naval note, a terrific never before seen pic on this thread anyway of:

Egyptian (1020) ENS Anwar El Sadat *mistral class* with (906) Oliver Hazard *Perry-class frigate (*961) - *Knox-class* frigate






*A few of the Egyptian F16 air brigade level squadron badges:*

1) Tactical Fighter Wing *262* at Abu Suweir air base with its two squadrons 60 and 64

2) Tactical Fighter Wing *272* at jenakliss air base with its two squadrons 75 and 77

3) Tactical Fighter Wing *282* at fayed air base with its two squadrons 86 and 88

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Shoft keda ana b2olak eh? What a completely biased tool bag with the IQ of half a tomato.
> I barely skimmed through that pile of rubbish. All these haters should really spare us their stinking opinions, really. Go tell them to someone who cares.
> 
> The Rafale has a very cool additional ladder for the crew to get up on the wing and top of the aircraft to service the top areas of the aircraft. Not sure I've ever seen any other type with a specially dedicated ladder like this.
> 
> View attachment 878104
> 
> 
> View attachment 878105
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 878106


Something in the article is true. But MME is a fucking biased newpaper based in Qatar. So what you want more hahahahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569232943150661632
Aywa keda.


----------



## Hydration

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569206938784727044
so. This account has been saying info weve never heard before from making a chritian Hajj here in Egypt linking it to the terrorist activity in the westren desert to why 999 was there. Now its claiming this. Does this have any background?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569206938784727044
> so. This account has been saying info weve never heard before from making a chritian Hajj here in Egypt linking it to the terrorist activity in the westren desert to why 999 was there. Now its claiming this. Does this have any background?


?? Mesh fahem. I read the thread there is nothing about Unit 999


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> ?? Mesh fahem. I read the thread there is nothing about Unit 999


Iam pointing about a previous thread she posted about 999. Iam just asking for the supposed deal to produce 4 gowinds for saudi arabia in Alexandria and the gulf militaries take their kit from Egyptian companies


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Iam pointing about a previous thread she posted about 999. Iam just asking for the supposed deal to produce 4 gowinds for saudi arabia in Alexandria and the gulf militaries take their kit from Egyptian companies


I can't find it. Can you please send the thread?


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 IK someone who was in my dof3a, he is in french air force school. He is taking photos with Rafales and Alpha Jets hahaha


----------



## Abid123

The SC said:


> Inside story on talks over €5bn Naval Group submarine sale to Egypt​
> The Egyptian president Abdel Fattah el-Sisi wants to buy up to six Barracuda-class submarines from Naval Group, the European naval defence leader of which the French state owns 62%. But France is dragging its heels on what would be a more than €5bn contract..
> 
> https://www.africaintelligence.com/...l-group-submarine-sale-to-egypt,109810259-eve
> 
> View attachment 876927
> 
> 
> Negotiating since March ... as the French newspaper La Tribune reported, but the number that Egypt is negotiating or the price of the deal has not been announced..
> 
> Negotiation does not necessarily mean signing a deal of this size, if signed, will need at least a full decade to complete it..Barracuda is the best submarine available for export now, and the price, if correct, is great compared to the specifications..


Egypt buying nuclear submarines from France?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Abid123 said:


> Egypt buying nuclear submarines from France?


There is a big chance. Someone (a journalist) close to the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production, who interviewed multiple times the minister, said that the deal done at 70%.


----------



## Ghostkiller

IDK if I like the idea to have Vilkha MLRS as our new MLRS? What do you say guys?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> IDK if I like the idea to have Vilkha MLRS as our new MLRS? What do you say guys?


Go for polonez, belarussian equipment is a tier above ukraine


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Go for polonez, belarussian equipment is a tier above ukraine


Plus the Polonez is a version of Chinese MLRS. And chinese equipments are more advanced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> IDK if I like the idea to have Vilkha MLRS as our new MLRS? What do you say guys?


Both Vikha and Polonez are welcome..Vilkha is like a heavy Katyucha with one type of munition, while Polonez is a full MLRS with different calibres and ranges..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Both Vikha and Polonez are welcome..Vilkha is like a heavy Katyucha with one type of munition, while Polonez is a full MLRS with different calibres and ranges..


For me Vilkha is just a modernised a soviet MLRS nothing new. But the Polonez is more advanced. Looking more "stealthy" hahaha.


----------



## The SC

Egypt manufactures a new medium-range air defense system with funding and partnership from the Gulf Cooperation Council countries..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt manufactures a new medium-range air defense system with funding and partnership from the Gulf Cooperation Council countries..


What exactly does Egypt build in the Amoun Skyguard?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> What exactly does Egypt build in the Amoun Skyguard?


It has improved it to a higher very potent level..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It has improved it to a higher very potent level..


I mean radar missiles etc...?


----------



## Gomig-21

Woah! Great new pic of Al Galala Bergamini FREMM and the beast that it is. Best looking frigate out there today. Can't wait to see all 6 of these running alongside the 6 MEKO A200s with the FREMM Aquitaine leading all 13 modern stealthy frigates in the EN.

Beast Mode.






Another new pic.






Gowind is one of the sexiest looking lethal corvettes out there. Look at this thing!






And here's that mix of new & older frigates which the latter would still be of great usefulness for several decades to come.






Even the US holds on to its Knox & Perry Class frigates with upgrades and especially arming them with Tomahawk missiles which is the next step for EN heavy ships to do. Get them loaded with deadly land attack capabilities with something of the caliber of Tomahawk cruise missiles.






This might be the exact thing we get used to seeing in the future of the Egyptian Navy, one of its Gowinds escorting one of its aircraft carriers with Rafale Ms on deck. What would they name the first aircraft carrier in the Egyptian Navy? That would be interesting to hear you fellas guesses. Mohammad Ali?






This locally built Swift patrol ships might just be part of the Italian mega deal and the part that has the EN acquiring or building its own 20 Falaj patrol ships. I believe Alexandria Shipyard is up the 26 of these beauties already built.






Hope to see these red on white ambulatory AW-189s working as coast guard MEDIVAC aids soon enough.






We've seen these guys already with their modified rocket launchers and obviously army detachment with the desert camo.






I do wonder if these AW-149s will take the place of the UH-60 Blackhawks VIP helicopters? Or add to them? Need more coloration or patterns or camo to these instead of the all-white and large Egyptian flag on the tail. Also some better self-protection systems. Wonder if they could/would use President-S systems on these western-built helos?






Rafale is much larger than the lonely F-16, since the MiG-29M/M2 also towers over the little American jet.






GBU-16 on block-52 headed to Libya.






Dedicated quadrant section for the western border surveillance command center.






M-109 Self-propelled Howitzer. Wonder if they will keep these once they meet their count of K-9 Thunder SPHs? Or will they retire them because of their extensive maintenance required?






Type 209 in German dusk calm waters.






Rangers. These guys go through a brutal training and qualifying regiment. Might be just as tough as the SEALS which is brutal!






Can anyone name the SF group this fella belongs to?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Excellent news. Those vehicles and the 8x8 VCR Dragon IFV plus SINA-200 will replace the thousands of old APCs, IFVs (like the Walid APC which we are still using them hahahaha).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569607183666479106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569350816158420993

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I mean radar missiles etc...?


Everything..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Everything..


You have a source because all I saw was saying that bring the missile "machine" and Oerlikon but doesn't produce them.


----------



## Ghostkiller

But how can we develop more the Skyguard Amoun?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Excellent news. Those vehicles and the 8x8 VCR Dragon IFV plus SINA-200 will replace the thousands of old APCs, IFVs (like the Walid APC which we are still using them hahahaha).


More RENAULT







Ghostkiller said:


> But how can we develop more the Skyguard Amoun?


In the video..they gave the development of the AMOUN SHORAD air-defense system as an example of the Egyptian Military industries' capabilities..that is all.. they are talking about a completely new system..a medium range one..


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> You have a source because all I saw was saying that bring the missile "machine" and Oerlikon but doesn't produce them.


https://raytheon.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43&item=738

*Amoun* air defense system , Egyptian version of Skyguard & Sparrow SAM


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Woah! Great new pic of Al Galala Bergamini FREMM and the beast that it is. Best looking frigate out there today. Can't wait to see all 6 of these running alongside the 6 MEKO A200s with the FREMM Aquitaine leading all 13 modern stealthy frigates in the EN.
> 
> Beast Mode.
> View attachment 878500
> 
> 
> Another new pic.
> 
> View attachment 878713
> 
> 
> Gowind is one of the sexiest looking lethal corvettes out there. Look at this thing!
> 
> View attachment 878503
> 
> 
> And here's that mix of new & older frigates which the latter would still be of great usefulness for several decades to come.
> 
> View attachment 878508
> 
> 
> Even the US holds on to its Knox & Perry Class frigates with upgrades and especially arming them with Tomahawk missiles which is the next step for EN heavy ships to do. Get them loaded with deadly land attack capabilities with something of the caliber of Tomahawk cruise missiles.
> 
> View attachment 878509
> 
> 
> This might be the exact thing we get used to seeing in the future of the Egyptian Navy, one of its Gowinds escorting one of its aircraft carriers with Rafale Ms on deck. What would they name the first aircraft carrier in the Egyptian Navy? That would be interesting to hear you fellas guesses. Mohammad Ali?
> 
> View attachment 878504
> 
> 
> This locally built Swift patrol ships might just be part of the Italian mega deal and the part that has the EN acquiring or building its own 20 Falaj patrol ships. I believe Alexandria Shipyard is up the 26 of these beauties already built.
> 
> View attachment 878510
> 
> 
> Hope to see these red on white ambulatory AW-189s working as coast guard MEDIVAC aids soon enough.
> 
> View attachment 878511
> 
> 
> We've seen these guys already with their modified rocket launchers and obviously army detachment with the desert camo.
> 
> View attachment 878512
> 
> 
> I do wonder if these AW-149s will take the place of the UH-60 Blackhawks VIP helicopters? Or add to them? Need more coloration or patterns or camo to these instead of the all-white and large Egyptian flag on the tail. Also some better self-protection systems. Wonder if they could/would use President-S systems on these western-built helos?
> 
> View attachment 878515
> 
> 
> Rafale is much larger than the lonely F-16, since the MiG-29M/M2 also towers over the little American jet.
> 
> View attachment 878483
> 
> 
> GBU-16 on block-52 headed to Libya.
> 
> View attachment 878497
> 
> 
> Dedicated quadrant section for the western border surveillance command center.
> 
> View attachment 878518
> 
> 
> M-109 Self-propelled Howitzer. Wonder if they will keep these once they meet their count of K-9 Thunder SPHs? Or will they retire them because of their extensive maintenance required?
> 
> View attachment 878522
> 
> 
> Type 209 in German dusk calm waters.
> 
> View attachment 878519
> 
> 
> Rangers. These guys go through a brutal training and qualifying regiment. Might be just as tough as the SEALS which is brutal!
> 
> View attachment 878520
> 
> 
> Can anyone name the SF group this fella belongs to?
> 
> View attachment 878521


Egyptian ENS Anwar El Sadat *mistral class* with Oliver Hazard *Perry-class frigate* and *Knox-class* frigate






*MiG-29 M2




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@The SC you reckon how our new AD will look like? For me either something like Iris-t/Tor or a stationed system like Amoun/Iron Dome


----------



## Abid123

Ghostkiller said:


> There is a big chance. Someone (a journalist) close to the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production, who interviewed multiple times the minister, said that the deal done at 70%.


I am very surprised that France is willing to export it's nuclear powered attack submarine. I thought that they could not be exported abroad due to sensitive information. 

Sounds like a good deal for Egypt. 6 SSGN for "only" 5 billion euro. Though it would more expensive per unit.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @The SC you reckon how our new AD will look like? For me either something like Iris-t/Tor or a stationed system like Amoun/Iron Dome


I guess it might be the Belarus _Buk_-MB3K (with an AESA radar).. with inputs from the US, China and South Korea..







This one was proposed to Egypt..but it can also be a totally different system..based on western or other eastern air defense systems..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Abid123 said:


> I am very surprised that France is willing to export it's nuclear powered attack submarine. I thought that they could not be exported abroad due to sensitive information.
> 
> Sounds like a good deal for Egypt. 6 SSGN for "only" 5 billion euro. Though it would more expensive per unit.


It is certainly not nuclear yet, given the lateness of the signed deal


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 878827


El masale7 betetsale7 hahahaha.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

Abid123 said:


> I am very surprised that France is willing to export it's nuclear powered attack submarine. I thought that they could not be exported abroad due to sensitive information.
> 
> Sounds like a good deal for Egypt. 6 SSGN for "only" 5 billion euro. Though it would more expensive per unit.


We never thought they will be nuclear propulsed.. but since the US and the UK have destroyed the Australian-French deal with nuclear propulsed submarines and the fact that India had leased nuclear propulsed Russian subs.. Who knows!? it is all open..


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Woah! Great new pic of Al Galala Bergamini FREMM and the beast that it is. Best looking frigate out there today. Can't wait to see all 6 of these running alongside the 6 MEKO A200s with the FREMM Aquitaine leading all 13 modern stealthy frigates in the EN.
> 
> Beast Mode.
> View attachment 878500
> 
> 
> Another new pic.
> 
> View attachment 878713
> 
> 
> Gowind is one of the sexiest looking lethal corvettes out there. Look at this thing!
> 
> View attachment 878503
> 
> 
> And here's that mix of new & older frigates which the latter would still be of great usefulness for several decades to come.
> 
> View attachment 878508
> 
> 
> Even the US holds on to its Knox & Perry Class frigates with upgrades and especially arming them with Tomahawk missiles which is the next step for EN heavy ships to do. Get them loaded with deadly land attack capabilities with something of the caliber of Tomahawk cruise missiles.
> 
> View attachment 878509
> 
> 
> This might be the exact thing we get used to seeing in the future of the Egyptian Navy, one of its Gowinds escorting one of its aircraft carriers with Rafale Ms on deck. What would they name the first aircraft carrier in the Egyptian Navy? That would be interesting to hear you fellas guesses. Mohammad Ali?
> 
> View attachment 878504
> 
> 
> This locally built Swift patrol ships might just be part of the Italian mega deal and the part that has the EN acquiring or building its own 20 Falaj patrol ships. I believe Alexandria Shipyard is up the 26 of these beauties already built.
> 
> View attachment 878510
> 
> 
> Hope to see these red on white ambulatory AW-189s working as coast guard MEDIVAC aids soon enough.
> 
> View attachment 878511
> 
> 
> We've seen these guys already with their modified rocket launchers and obviously army detachment with the desert camo.
> 
> View attachment 878512
> 
> 
> I do wonder if these AW-149s will take the place of the UH-60 Blackhawks VIP helicopters? Or add to them? Need more coloration or patterns or camo to these instead of the all-white and large Egyptian flag on the tail. Also some better self-protection systems. Wonder if they could/would use President-S systems on these western-built helos?
> 
> View attachment 878515
> 
> 
> Rafale is much larger than the lonely F-16, since the MiG-29M/M2 also towers over the little American jet.
> 
> View attachment 878483
> 
> 
> GBU-16 on block-52 headed to Libya.
> 
> View attachment 878497
> 
> 
> Dedicated quadrant section for the western border surveillance command center.
> 
> View attachment 878518
> 
> 
> M-109 Self-propelled Howitzer. Wonder if they will keep these once they meet their count of K-9 Thunder SPHs? Or will they retire them because of their extensive maintenance required?
> 
> View attachment 878522
> 
> 
> Type 209 in German dusk calm waters.
> 
> View attachment 878519
> 
> 
> Rangers. These guys go through a brutal training and qualifying regiment. Might be just as tough as the SEALS which is brutal!
> 
> View attachment 878520
> 
> 
> Can anyone name the SF group this fella belongs to?
> 
> View attachment 878521


They should name the ac after the first pharoah to unite and rule egypt itself, narmer.
EAC NARMER



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> They should name the ac after the first pharoah to unite and rule egypt itself, narmer.
> EAC NARMER



Or ENS NARMER

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

One of my favorite pics of the EAF with 44 F-16s being led by 4 Rafales and trailed by 4 Mirage 2ks.






Cairo West Airbase,






The new hangers they built for the block 52s are state of the art with blast doors and some other secret goodies.






We're yet to see what the heck the US is offering on this phantom EAF F-16 mega upgrade. That's the problem with them just like McKenzie said is they take too damn long and it's always a stupid and needless slog (whatever the stupid crap that means) but look how long it's taking to get some gaddam relief on these aircraft or make a friggin decision on the Su-35s. Just a royal pain in the a$$.

And remember the recent shot of the many F-16s flying in that killer formation with the US tanker and we saw 4 of the original F-16Bs! The 2 seaters that were designated B models before they came out with the D model!! That's just mind-blowing that they still flew those and the perfect condition they were in.

Maybe these amazing hangars have a lot to do with protecting those beauties for so long. The size of this hanger for a single aircraft just goes to show how much effort the EAF puts into maintaining its aircraft.






What are they going to do with this goofy camo on these K-9 Thunders? Hope they paint them with the straight and simple desert sand that's on the majority of Egyptian armor.






@Buschlaid , supposedly this is a modified "D30" Russian artillery mounted on M109 chassis at Mohammed Naguib base inspection. What do you think of that? Perhaps this might be their thinking to make that change to the 109s?






@Foinikas , if you have a spare 9 minutes to kick around, this would be worth it for you as it's a MUCH better video on the Mohammad Naguib military base that shows a lot more of the amenities that the previous video, I linked for you did not. From minute 4:30 check out all the cabinetry with all the weapons that are stored in these cabinets which we're not sure if they're for use or exhibit, but there are a lot of them! Then from 4:30 on you'll see much better shots of the auditorium, the sports facilities, the cafeterias, the room & board buildings for studying students who come to Egypt for several weapons & training exercises as well as apartments for other visiting militaries that have co-ed enlisted men and women, so they have their own, safe, secure and private living quarters. Then there are all the farms that grow foods to make the place almost as self-sufficient as possible and sewer treatment plants as well as desalination and solar electricity and so much more. This was a great porject put together by the Egyptian military engineers and architects and a complete success. Enjoy it if you have the time like I said, at least start at 4:30 and on as much as you can if you don't feel like watching the whole thing. Cheers.






Here's the auditorium.






Housing for the room & board students and visiting armies.
















This is the occasional exhibition of pure Egyptian adrenalin mixed with most likely small dosages of steroids but just enough to help the bulk and lead the energy! 






Brutal obstacle courses in that desert heat can kill you if you're any kind of weakling or not hydrated enough,
























I could never figure out why they got rid of the roundel on the fuselage? Shame they didn't apply it on the sky-blue camo scheme. Same with the Rafales, they chose not to add the forward fuselage roundel. Look how nice it looks, especially on these M2 2-seaters.
















Another shot of the French Caesar howitzer when it was being tested in Egypt around the same time as the K-9 Thunder in early 2017.






Check out the lethality of the AIM-9X. This missile is absolutely filthy. When the Russians invented 40 degrees off boresight in the R-73, it was the latest and greatest short range killer missile that no enemy could ever get away from. That prompted the US (and others mainly MIcA & MDBA) to come up with a similar missile that once fired can turn more than the R-73's 45 degree off boresight and they succeeded with the AIM-9X. And this is the early prototype which has since improved exponentially with the combined use of the JHMCS.

I'll look for the R-73 video if there is any and try to compare. Better yet, if they have one out for the latest R-74 would be better but for now, it would be hard to beat the AIM-9X. El m3araseen el Amreekan dol!








Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> They should name the ac after the first pharoah to unite and rule egypt itself, narmer.
> EAC NARMER
> Or ENS NARMER



I'd love to see them start using pharaoh names, especially Tutankhamun. The only problem with that is the religious fellas might start a big stink out of that being the whole symbolism of ancient Egyptian deities consisted of exactly what Islam is completely opposed to.

Ever notice that they really haven't named any piece of military equipment with names of pharaohs? Do you or any others know of any? I can't seem to remember a single one which leads me to think there is some strong truth to my line of reasoning. And BTW, sorry I forgot the answer your question on the last post that yes, I have 3 Maadis, 2 from the 80s prior to the ban and one from about 10 years ago. They're all in mint condition and fire extremely well. Let me check the schedule and see if we can plan something before the cold sets in and if not, we'll definitely set it up for the spring. We do occasionally put teams together and fight it out with paint. Talk about super fun! At my age and because of my recent vicious illness, that sport is starting to get a little tough on the old legs and stamina lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> I guess it might be the Belarus _Buk_-MB3K (with an AESA radar).. with inputs from the US, China and South Korea..
> 
> View attachment 878813
> 
> 
> This one was proposed to Egypt..but it can also be a totally different system..based on western or other eastern air defense systems..


Looking forward so much to this air defense system. Which countries we must cooperate to get the best ToT options?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> One of my favorite pics of the EAF with 44 F-16s being led by 4 Rafales and trailed by 4 Mirage 2ks.
> 
> View attachment 878892
> 
> 
> Cairo West Airbase,
> 
> View attachment 878902
> 
> 
> The new hangers they built for the block 52s are state of the art with blast doors and some other secret goodies.
> 
> View attachment 878893
> 
> 
> We're yet to see what the heck the US is offering on this phantom EAF F-16 mega upgrade. That's the problem with them just like McKenzie said is they take too damn long and it's always a stupid and needless slog (whatever the stupid crap that means) but look how long it's taking to get some gaddam relief on these aircraft or make a friggin decision on the Su-35s. Just a royal pain in the a$$.
> 
> And remember the recent shot of the many F-16s flying in that killer formation with the US tanker and we saw 4 of the original F-16Bs! The 2 seaters that were designated B models before they came out with the D model!! That's just mind-blowing that they still flew those and the perfect condition they were in.
> 
> Maybe these amazing hangars have a lot to do with protecting those beauties for so long. The size of this hanger for a single aircraft just goes to show how much effort the EAF puts into maintaining its aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 878896
> 
> 
> What are they going to do with this goofy camo on these K-9 Thunders? Hope they paint them with the straight and simple desert sand that's on the majority of Egyptian armor.
> 
> View attachment 878897
> 
> 
> @Buschlaid , supposedly this is a modified "D30" Russian artillery mounted on M109 chassis at Mohammed Naguib base inspection. What do you think of that? Perhaps this might be their thinking to make that change to the 109s?
> 
> View attachment 878922
> 
> 
> @Foinikas , if you have a spare 9 minutes to kick around, this would be worth it for you as it's a MUCH better video on the Mohammad Naguib military base that shows a lot more of the amenities that the previous video, I linked for you did not. From minute 4:30 check out all the cabinetry with all the weapons that are stored in these cabinets which we're not sure if they're for use or exhibit, but there are a lot of them! Then from 4:30 on you'll see much better shots of the auditorium, the sports facilities, the cafeterias, the room & board buildings for studying students who come to Egypt for several weapons & training exercises as well as apartments for other visiting militaries that have co-ed enlisted men and women, so they have their own, safe, secure and private living quarters. Then there are all the farms that grow foods to make the place almost as self-sufficient as possible and sewer treatment plants as well as desalination and solar electricity and so much more. This was a great porject put together by the Egyptian military engineers and architects and a complete success. Enjoy it if you have the time like I said, at least start at 4:30 and on as much as you can if you don't feel like watching the whole thing. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the auditorium.
> 
> View attachment 878934
> 
> 
> Housing for the room & board students and visiting armies.
> 
> View attachment 878941
> 
> 
> View attachment 878942
> 
> 
> View attachment 878930
> 
> 
> This is the occasional exhibition of pure Egyptian adrenalin mixed with most likely small dosages of steroids but just enough to help the bulk and lead the energy!
> 
> View attachment 878935
> 
> 
> Brutal obstacle courses in that desert heat can kill you if you're any kind of weakling or not hydrated enough,
> 
> View attachment 878937
> 
> 
> View attachment 878938
> 
> 
> View attachment 878898
> 
> View attachment 878899
> 
> View attachment 878900
> 
> 
> I could never figure out why they got rid of the roundel on the fuselage? Shame they didn't apply it on the sky-blue camo scheme. Same with the Rafales, they chose not to add the forward fuselage roundel. Look how nice it looks, especially on these M2 2-seaters.
> 
> View attachment 878912
> 
> 
> View attachment 878918
> 
> 
> View attachment 878921
> 
> 
> Another shot of the French Caesar howitzer when it was being tested in Egypt around the same time as the K-9 Thunder in early 2017.
> 
> View attachment 878914
> 
> 
> Check out the lethality of the AIM-9X. This missile is absolutely filthy. When the Russians invented 40 degrees off boresight in the R-73, it was the latest and greatest short range killer missile that no enemy could ever get away from. That prompted the US (and others mainly MIcA & MDBA) to come up with a similar missile that once fired can turn more than the R-73's 45 degree off boresight and they succeeded with the AIM-9X. And this is the early prototype which has since improved exponentially with the combined use of the JHMCS.
> 
> I'll look for the R-73 video if there is any and try to compare. Better yet, if they have one out for the latest R-74 would be better but for now, it would be hard to beat the AIM-9X. El m3araseen el Amreekan dol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see them start using pharaoh names, especially Tutankhamun. The only problem with that is the religious fellas might start a big stink out of that being the whole symbolism of ancient Egyptian deities consisted of exactly what Islam is completely opposed to.
> 
> Ever notice that they really haven't names any piece of military equipment with names of pharaohs? Do you or any others know of any? I can't seem to remember a single one which leads me to think there is some strong truth to my line of reasoning. And BTW, sorry I forgot the answer your question on the last post that yes, I have 3 Maadis, 2 from the 80s prior to the ban and one from about 10 years ago. They're all in mint condition and fire extremely well. Let me check the schedule and see if we can plan something before the cold sets in and if not, we'll definitely set it up for the spring. We do occasionally put teams together and fight it out with paint. Talk about super fun! At my age and because of my recent vicious illness, that sport is starting to get a little tough on the old legs and stamina lol.


That's a very dumb and closed minded reason to not name things after pharoahs, we don't believe in what they believed but rather we use their names because of the history and heritage. Italy designates some of its things from Roman times, Greece from hellenec times, Germany from early Germania. We're too rich in hostory to not do so, screw the religious nuts.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> That's a very dumb and closed minded reason to not name things after pharoahs, we don't believe in what they believed but rather we use their names because of the history and heritage. Italy designates some of its things from Roman times, Greece from hellenec times, Germany from early Germania. We're too rich in hostory to not do so, screw the religious nuts.


Mostly people will not even care because they aren't interested in military. Like for example we have Midan Ramses (which for them will be the Moses pharaoh and it is still a theory), Nut drone etc... Our New Administrative Capital is based on the architecture of our ancestors.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> Mostly people will even care because they aren't interested in military. Like for example we have Midan Ramses (which for them will be the Moses pharaoh and it is still a theory), Nut drone etc... Our New Administrative Capital is based on the architecture of our ancestors.


Gotta keep going from there. Don't stop the momentum


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Gotta keep going from there. Don't stop the momentum


I am happy that we are embracing our old historical identity and still preserving our Arab identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Looking forward so much to this air defense system. Which countries we must cooperate to get the best ToT options?


Belarus, South Korea and maybe China..


----------



## MMM-E

Gomig-21 said:


> Woah! Great new pic of Al Galala Bergamini FREMM and the beast that it is. Best looking frigate out there today. Can't wait to see all 6 of these running alongside the 6 MEKO A200s with the FREMM Aquitaine leading all 13 modern stealthy frigates in the EN.



with pathetic fire power 
only 16 x SAMs

because of using miserable French technology SYLVER VLS without quad pack capability


----------



## Ghostkiller

MMM-E said:


> with pathetic fire power
> only 16 x SAMs
> 
> because of using miserable French technology SYLVER VLS without quad pack capability


What do you want exactly??


----------



## MMM-E

Ghostkiller said:


> What do you want exactly??



I just said Egypt bought FREMM Frigates from France and İtaly
with pathetic fire power
only 16 x SAMs

Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs
as well as the ISTIF class Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs


He is talking about FREMM is a good looking Frigate 
to fire 16 missiles for swarm attack ... and game over
no more SAM to protect FREMM Frigate

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas Mabrook for your Viper


----------



## Ghostkiller

MMM-E said:


> I just said Egypt bought FREMM Frigates from France and İtaly
> with pathetic fire power
> only 16 x SAMs
> 
> Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs
> as well as the ISTIF class Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs
> 
> 
> He is talking about FREMM is a good looking Frigate
> to fire 16 missiles for swarm attack ... and game over
> no more SAM to protect FREMM Frigate


Why I always comparing with Turkey we aren't in war. And no one talked about Turkey now.


----------



## Foinikas

MMM-E said:


> Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs
> as well as the ISTIF class Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs


Yeah build them first,finish them,put the missiles in and then come back and talk to us about it. 

@Ghostkiller Ya akhy,shokran jazeelan. Natamana el 7 tayarat,n3dy 2 alaan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Yeah build them first,finish them,put the missiles in and then come back and talk to us about it.



Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigates already armed with 64 x SAMs

1 x Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigate = 4 x Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigates


and ISTANBUL class Frigate was built ... to be in service by 2023


----------



## Ghostkiller

MMM-E said:


> Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigates already armed with 64 x SAMs
> 
> 1 x Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigate = 4 x Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigates
> 
> 
> and ISTANBUL class Frigate was built ... to be in service by 2023


Ok then make thread talking about the MEKO-200. Now we are talking about Egypt.


----------



## MMM-E

Ghostkiller said:


> Ok then make thread talking about the MEKO-200. Now we are talking about Egypt.



I am also talking about Egypt

FREMM Frigates armed with only 16 x SAMs
RAFALE Fighter Jets without METEOR and SCALP Missiles
F-16 Fighter Jets without BVR and land attack Cruise Missiles
Wing Loong-II UCAVs with limited fire power

Egypt lost SU-35s


----------



## Ghostkiller

MMM-E said:


> I am also talking about Egypt
> 
> FREMM Frigates armed with only 16 x SAMs
> RAFALE Fighter Jets without METEOR and SCALP Missiles
> F-16 Fighter Jets without BVR and land attack Cruise Missiles
> Wing Loong-II UCAVs with limited fire power
> 
> Egypt lost SU-35s


Ok. We got SCALP missiles on our Rafales.. Wing Long II UCAV the details aren't disclosed we don't have any ideas about them. So don't worry about us. Worry first maybe about your upcoming Izmir battle like Erdogan said then worry about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Ok then make thread talking about the MEKO-200. Now we are talking about Egypt.


How dare you?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## MMM-E

Ghostkiller said:


> Ok. We got SCALP missiles on our Rafales.. Wing Long II UCAV the details aren't disclosed we don't have any ideas about them. So don't worry about us. Worry first maybe about your upcoming Izmir battle like Erdogan said then worry about us.



We dont care about puppet Greece ... only Turkish missiles will be enough
We are getting ready for another military operation in Syria against USA-France backed PKK-YPG Terrorists

Wing Long II UCAV with payload of 480 kg to carry only 12-25 km missile/guided bomb
nothing else

and no any SCALP and METEOR missiles for Egyptian Rafales



Foinikas said:


> How dare you?
> 
> View attachment 879118



Maybe instead of SAMs , You will use a magic to intercept missiles
Hellenic Navy Frigates also armed with only 16 x SAMs

btw not only naval warfare but also swarm missile attack by land based platforms , UCAVs and Fighter Jets


----------



## Ghostkiller

Guys let's continue the thread and not ruin it


----------



## ARCH٤R

Waiting for an upgrade announcement regarding Egypt F-16s isn't something easy (perhaps at least 15 years late), only ONE man can bring the US Congress to its knees!




You definitely guessed it wrong - It's Sherif Mounir!

Now really, one is hoping for at least the long sought Block 60 DFs, Egypt was said to have pursued 3 Squadrons of the modernized Falcon, along with 12 F-15Es as a replacement for its F-4Es (mainly) early this century. Had they gone through it would have been better for the "Regional Military Balance" the US looks for in every single arms sale declaration to Egypt. 
One more of my online skimming attempts made me come across Egypt's narrow miss in obtaining KC-135s for the process was "approved" in 2004 according to _this book__. 
_


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Looking forward so much to this air defense system. Which countries we must cooperate to get the best ToT options?


Egyptian research to develop an Egyptian air defense system is not new, but it has already started several years ago in the Egyptian development centers with the testing of a number of prototypes. And the project only needs funding for the beginning of the last steps to produce the final models before the stage of placing it on the production lines, this is why the partnership of the Gulf countries in this project will greatly accelerate these steps and will help in the presence of a strong foreign partner that provides the latest technologies required in order for the system to be at the highest and latest technological level that exists currently in the world..


----------



## sami_1

MMM-E said:


> I just said Egypt bought FREMM Frigates from France and İtaly
> with pathetic fire power
> only 16 x SAMs
> 
> Turkish Navy MEKO-200 Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs
> as well as the ISTIF class Frigates armed with 64 x SAMs
> 
> 
> He is talking about FREMM is a good looking Frigate
> to fire 16 missiles for swarm attack ... and game over
> no more SAM to protect FREMM Frigate








Turkish comments always talk about dreams and the distant future as reality mixed with lies
The Egyptian navy is bigger than the Turkish navy, and its rate of development is better in terms of programs to acquire ships at faster rates and superior to the Turks. There is always thought that whenever the number of units increases, there will be no increase in the density of weapons on the naval unit, but there are many things that children do not take into account

modern war
A joint arms war, that is, simply, the naval units in the Mediterranean will be under the protection of the Egyptian fighters. There is an incident that an Italian revealed to me two days ago that clarifies this matter.
Less than 5 years ago
The Turks sent a gas exploration ship in the Egyptian economic zone to protect one of the Turkish frigates. The Turkish orientations were discovered. An order was issued by the Egyptian Navy to direct 1 Egyptian submarine and 2 Egyptian frigates to head to the Egyptian Zohr field, and orders were issued to the F-16 planes to take off loaded with Egyptian fleeing missiles. To prepare to strike the Turkish frigate and the Turkish exploration ship
While Italy sent a frigate because the Egyptian Zohr field was extracting gas from the Italian company Eni, the Egyptian frigates began issuing warnings to the Turks to withdraw from the area. Entering the Egyptian economic waters again will result in hitting half of the Turkish fleet in the Mediterranean, and the Turks always have any Egyptian threat by force, they take it seriously, whether in the Mediterranean or eastern Libya. Economic privileges because the oil and gas areas are not controlled by the Turks. Simply the Turks know very well that at the time of any battle they flee, and we all remember how the Turks were killed in the Israeli coasts. The Turks did not provoke their killers. They are cheap so far, but they restored relations with Israel without any value for the lives of the Turks, whose price we know well.

We return to Turkey, which has 8 frigates
including 4 Yavuz class (MEKO 200 TN)
Antique, made in 1987
and 4 Barbaros-class frigates
(MEKO 200 TN II)
Produced in 1997, any old designs at the beginning of the nineties as a hull and as main equipment and as a design completely different from the Egyptian frigates MEKO A-200EN, while the Egyptian frigates are a modern, ghostly design that enjoys Samar demands to surpass the best of Tricat and Israel frigates and enemy corvettes, there is a technical difference of 30 years over the other





Turkish development of four Barbaros-class frigates
The Turks boast a 64 RIM-162 ESSM SAM because it is American
Within the modernization program, the frigates still suffer from outdated design, Turkish equipment, and modest limited developments, such as the SMART-S Mk 2 radar, new ARES-2NC ESM and AREAS-2NC Naval Electronic Attack (EA) Systems, new navigation/LPI radars, PIRI-IRST. suite, and others.
It cannot be compared to the equipment of the Egyptian frigates. Simply, the Turks turned to obtain the lowest economic cost, which also resulted in the humility in the performance of the frigates after the modernization. They cannot face the Egyptian frigates.
The level of German technology, both electronic equipment and a package of armament patterns, the matter is not only air defense missile launchers, there are electronic counter-war systems, jamming and obstruction capabilities, and a modern design for the Egyptian frigates. It is working on an expanded program to provide Naval Laser Weapons System and CIWS to all naval units





The Turkish development of the Meko frigates, besides its modesty, does not include providing full electric power, for example, for the Naval Laser Weapons System
The Turks chose to develop the antique frigates, Gabya class Perry FFG-7
The shortcomings in their vision of the programs for developing naval units show that Turkish dreams of futuristic frigates are suffering from the reality on the ground that Egypt already owns the first 3 FREMM frigates, and it has contracted for 2 additional frigates and is heading to 1-2 additional ones.
While the German offer MEKO-300 . is being studied
In addition to an Egyptian corvette production program, displacing 2000 tons, in cooperation with Lürsen, by ordering 10 units of it, his first kits will appear at IDEX 2023.
And not Turkish dreams or under construction, whether TF2000-class destroyer
Or even the humble frigate of future performance




The superiority of the Egyptian navy is clear to the Turks. If they thought that Egypt was not able to make the Turkish navy inhabit the bottom of the Mediterranean, they would not, for a moment, deal violently with it, as they did with Syria, Iraq and Libya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oublious

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 879145
> 
> 
> Turkish comments always talk about dreams and the distant future as reality mixed with lies
> The Egyptian navy is bigger than the Turkish navy, and its rate of development is better in terms of programs to acquire ships at faster rates and superior to the Turks. There is always thought that whenever the number of units increases, there will be no increase in the density of weapons on the naval unit, but there are many things that children do not take into account
> 
> modern war
> A joint arms war, that is, simply, the naval units in the Mediterranean will be under the protection of the Egyptian fighters. There is an incident that an Italian revealed to me two days ago that clarifies this matter.
> Less than 5 years ago
> The Turks sent a gas exploration ship in the Egyptian economic zone to protect one of the Turkish frigates. The Turkish orientations were discovered. An order was issued by the Egyptian Navy to direct 1 Egyptian submarine and 2 Egyptian frigates to head to the Egyptian Zohr field, and orders were issued to the F-16 planes to take off loaded with Egyptian fleeing missiles. To prepare to strike the Turkish frigate and the Turkish exploration ship
> While Italy sent a frigate because the Egyptian Zohr field was extracting gas from the Italian company Eni, the Egyptian frigates began issuing warnings to the Turks to withdraw from the area. Entering the Egyptian economic waters again will result in hitting half of the Turkish fleet in the Mediterranean, and the Turks always have any Egyptian threat by force, they take it seriously, whether in the Mediterranean or eastern Libya. Economic privileges because the oil and gas areas are not controlled by the Turks. Simply the Turks know very well that at the time of any battle they flee, and we all remember how the Turks were killed in the Israeli coasts. The Turks did not provoke their killers. They are cheap so far, but they restored relations with Israel without any value for the lives of the Turks, whose price we know well.
> 
> We return to Turkey, which has 8 frigates
> including 4 Yavuz class (MEKO 200 TN)
> Antique, made in 1987
> and 4 Barbaros-class frigates
> (MEKO 200 TN II)
> Produced in 1997, any old designs at the beginning of the nineties as a hull and as main equipment and as a design completely different from the Egyptian frigates MEKO A-200EN, while the Egyptian frigates are a modern, ghostly design that enjoys Samar demands to surpass the best of Tricat and Israel frigates and enemy corvettes, there is a technical difference of 30 years over the other
> 
> View attachment 879146
> 
> Turkish development of four Barbaros-class frigates
> The Turks boast a 64 RIM-162 ESSM SAM because it is American
> Within the modernization program, the frigates still suffer from outdated design, Turkish equipment, and modest limited developments, such as the SMART-S Mk 2 radar, new ARES-2NC ESM and AREAS-2NC Naval Electronic Attack (EA) Systems, new navigation/LPI radars, PIRI-IRST. suite, and others.
> It cannot be compared to the equipment of the Egyptian frigates. Simply, the Turks turned to obtain the lowest economic cost, which also resulted in the humility in the performance of the frigates after the modernization. They cannot face the Egyptian frigates.
> The level of German technology, both electronic equipment and a package of armament patterns, the matter is not only air defense missile launchers, there are electronic counter-war systems, jamming and obstruction capabilities, and a modern design for the Egyptian frigates. It is working on an expanded program to provide Naval Laser Weapons System and CIWS to all naval units
> View attachment 879148
> 
> 
> The Turkish development of the Meko frigates, besides its modesty, does not include providing full electric power, for example, for the Naval Laser Weapons System
> The Turks chose to develop the antique frigates, Gabya class Perry FFG-7
> The shortcomings in their vision of the programs for developing naval units show that Turkish dreams of futuristic frigates are suffering from the reality on the ground that Egypt already owns the first 3 FREMM frigates, and it has contracted for 2 additional frigates and is heading to 1-2 additional ones.
> While the German offer MEKO-300 . is being studied
> In addition to an Egyptian corvette production program, displacing 2000 tons, in cooperation with Lürsen, by ordering 10 units of it, his first kits will appear at IDEX 2023.
> And not Turkish dreams or under construction, whether TF2000-class destroyer
> Or even the humble frigate of future performance
> View attachment 879149
> 
> The superiority of the Egyptian navy is clear to the Turks. If they thought that Egypt was not able to make the Turkish navy inhabit the bottom of the Mediterranean, they would not, for a moment, deal violently with it, as they did with Syria, Iraq and Libya.




Normally i would not answer BS post but in this case it is important. Turkey have never send a ship in of Egypt EEZ. It is Egypt that have send ships to Turkish EEZ. You should stop spreading lies, you did cry when we did kick your ships out of our EEZ.


*Egypt is better in terms of programs to acquire ships at faster rates and superior to the Turks*.

Turkey do not buy ships anymore but desigh and make the weapon. SMART-S radar is a good radar and the dump Egypt Navy want to use it on ther old Olivard Hazar class frigat. How comes that this radar is badly?

*Egypt is better in terms of programs to acquire ships at faster rates and superior to the Turks*.

-THe latest Egypt nay ship pursue from Italian the FREMM, lets see what kind radar it use. TAHYA class is using PESA technology like the SMART-S radar. The ship have only 16 vls and have displacement of 6000 ton. They do not have EW and ECM, i have looked to the picture nnooo nadah for you. The superior ship is fakin heavy and not armed well in his class. Looks like to me downgraded what you people deserve😆. O 8 Exocet anti ship missile.

-The Bergimani class ship much heavier and a little bit better equipt. This one do have AESA radar, in this case i have to give you a plus. But againg it have only 16 vls, and have displacement of 6700 ton. I will not speack about EW and ECM suite, because ther is not ship finished. Probably no EW/ECM for you againg ahahah. And againg 8x Exocet missiles.

- 3 Mekoa200 class is well spend, it is to early judge what kind ship you will have. AESA radar and well armed againg have to see picture if it have EW/ECM on it.


Now lets look to the Turkish I class, 3000 ton and will have 16 VLS quad packed so it can use 64 missile with 100 km range. 16x Atmaca anti ship missile, well quipt with EW/ECM, AESA radar on it. We do not need permission from EU to modife our ships, in times of war they can not put ambargo.

Modernising old Barbaros class ships are pair with over priced expensive FREMM class ships, the German ships are pair with Istanbul Class ships.

Turkey will make TF-2000 with at least 64 VLS and a super powerfull AESA radar on it. A displacement of 7000 ton. We are not paying billions to a ship what have displacement of 67000 ton and not more armed then 16 VLS😆.



* The level of German technology, both electronic equipment and a package of armament patterns*

We don't have inferiority complex like you people, we are the same level as Western world with weapon design. We have still engine problems but that will be solev in time.


*Egypt navy is better in terms of buying overpriced and downgraded weapons.😆*


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> One more of my online skimming attempts made me come across Egypt's narrow miss in obtaining KC-135s for the process was "approved" in 2004 according to _this book__. _


@ARCH٤R @Gomig-21 @The SC Weird it says that we have AIM-120 missile and Patriot batteries hahaha (page 69 and 70)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Oh look! Funny thing is not only does the Egyptian Bergamini FREMM look soooo goooood, sweet as konafa and halawa, but it also can pack an additional 16 VLS on top of the 16 already there since there is an entire, additional chamber for those 16 that is currently empty on both Bergaminis so the Egyptian Navy can install either another 16 bank of ASTER 15s, or 30s, or MICAs or even SCALP NAVALE Cruise Missile. That was part of the agreement when they were contracted out from the Italian Navy. It shows it right in the infograph below.







Funny thing, can you imagine it's the same setup with the single Egyptian Aquitaine FREMM Tahya MISR MISR MISR. Wow, why do people love to lie so much when we didn't even ask them?










And of course, all 6 MEKO A-200s are set up with 32 VLS for Umkhonto blk II.
















TERRIFYING BEAST.










And how about that other lie about EAF Rafales not having SCALP-EG cruise missiles? Who asked this individual for his opinion anyway? Why is he even chiming in? If you want to give an opinion at least don't lie and try to be truthful, even though that truth seems to hurt you really badly for some strange reason.

Mmmm.....I wonder what that humungous cruise missile is doing as part of the Egyptian Rafale weapons package display? Oh my goodness!










Oh LOOK! Egyptian Rafale with MICA IR AND ER!? Amazing! Not that Egyptian Rafales actually have both MICAs, but that someone would actually think the EAF would settle for this aircraft without the standard missiles that come with it! That is mind-blowing.






And just to be safe, since you never know when someone feels like perpetrating lies for absolutely no reason, they're also packed with ASM HAMMERs PGMs of both sizes, the 250kg & 500kg. These in this pic are the 500kg only on double racks. The 250kg get mounted on triple racks.

*



*

That's it! We're never going to hear any more lies about Egyptian Rafales not equipped with MICAs or SCALPs any more from now on. This ends as of now. Whenever there is any trolling about those issues, fellas, just point them to this post and shut them up immediately.

Delivery of the new order of the additional 30 Rafales should be starting pretty soon and they should be arriving with the Meteor missiles since they're part of the contract which begs the 2 questions; if the current 24 Rafales have had their F-3R upgrade yet? And if not, when will that happen? Would also be nice to know when the MICA NG will be ready and also delivered would be good information to get from our YouTube star friends.

@The SC @joker88 , look at this pic!






CAS briefing. 4-pack of Vipers vector points north for dictated longitude & latitude coordinates Mediterranean Sea sector intercept potential enemy naval asset approaching "Z-well".






E-2C AWACs to survey and assess threat and pass intel to central command. CC to issue orders open intel brief and direct mission phase to Viper Command for mission detail.

Instead of Mark-82s dumb bombs in this case will be Harpoons with LANTIRNs escorted by 4-pack of MiG-29Ms carrying R-73s & R-77s followed by trailing 6-pack of Mirage 2Ks armed with Al-Tariqs for mop-up duty on any Viper leftovers.






Man aircraft to vector heading for AWACs issued coordinates and enemy intercept.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Foinikas

ARCH٤R said:


> Waiting for an upgrade announcement regarding Egypt F-16s isn't something easy (perhaps at least 15 years late), only ONE man can bring the US Congress to its knees!
> View attachment 879121
> 
> You definitely guessed it wrong - It's Sherif Mounir!
> 
> Now really, one is hoping for at least the long sought Block 60 DFs, Egypt was said to have pursued 3 Squadrons of the modernized Falcon, along with 12 F-15Es as a replacement for its F-4Es (mainly) early this century. Had they gone through it would have been better for the "Regional Military Balance" the US looks for in every single arms sale declaration to Egypt.
> One more of my online skimming attempts made me come across Egypt's narrow miss in obtaining KC-135s for the process was "approved" in 2004 according to _this book__.
> _


You could have gotten F-15s as replacement for the Su-35s 😉



Gomig-21 said:


> Oh look! Funny thing is not only does the Egyptian Bergamini FREMM look soooo goooood, sweet as konafa and halawa, but it also can pack an additional 16 VLS on top of the 16 already there since there is an entire, additional chamber for those 16 that is currently empty on both Bergaminis so the Egyptian Navy can install either another 16 bank of ASTER 15s, or 30s, or MICAs or even SCALP NAVALE Cruise Missile. That was part of the agreement when they were contracted out from the Italian Navy. It shows it right in the infograph below.
> 
> View attachment 879163
> 
> 
> Funny thing, can you imagine it's the same setup with the single Egyptian Aquitaine FREMM Tahya MISR MISR MISR. Wow, why do people love to lie so much when we didn't even ask them?
> 
> View attachment 879169
> 
> View attachment 879172
> 
> 
> And of course, all 6 MEKO A-200s are set up with 32 VLS for Umkhonto blk II.
> 
> View attachment 879185
> 
> 
> View attachment 879190
> 
> 
> View attachment 879189
> 
> 
> TERRIFYING BEAST.
> 
> View attachment 879187
> 
> View attachment 879188
> 
> 
> And how about that other lie about EAF Rafales not having SCALP-EG cruise missiles? Who asked this individual for his opinion anyway? Why is he even chiming in? If you want to give an opinion at least don't lie and try to be truthful, even though that truth seems to hurt you really badly for some strange reason.
> 
> Mmmm.....I wonder what that humungous cruise missile is doing as part of the Egyptian Rafale weapons package display? Oh my goodness!
> 
> View attachment 879174
> 
> View attachment 879175
> 
> 
> Oh LOOK! Egyptian Rafale with MICA IR AND ER!? Amazing! Not that Egyptian Rafales actually have both MICAs, but that someone would actually think the EAF would settle for this aircraft without the standard missiles that come with it! That is mind-blowing.
> 
> View attachment 879173
> 
> 
> And just to be safe, since you never know when someone feels like perpetrating lies for absolutely no reason, they're also packed with ASM HAMMERs PGMs of both sizes, the 250kg & 500kg. These in this pic are the 500kg only on double racks. The 250kg get mounted on triple racks.
> 
> *
> View attachment 879178
> *
> 
> That's it! We're never going to hear any more lies about Egyptian Rafales not equipped with MICAs or SCALPs any more from now on. This ends as of now. Whenever there is any trolling about those issues, fellas, just point them to this post and shut them up immediately.
> 
> Delivery of the new order of the additional 30 Rafales should be starting pretty soon and they should be arriving with the Meteor missiles since they're part of the contract which begs the 2 questions; if the current 24 Rafales have had their F-3R upgrade yet? And if not, when will that happen? Would also be nice to know when the MICA NG will be ready and also delivered would be good information to get from our YouTube star friends.
> 
> @The SC @joker88 , look at this pic!
> 
> View attachment 879181
> 
> 
> CAS briefing. 4-pack of Vipers vector points north for dictated longitude & latitude coordinates Mediterranean Sea sector intercept potential enemy naval asset approaching "Z-well".
> 
> View attachment 879164
> 
> 
> E-2C AWACs to survey and assess threat and pass intel to central command. CC to issue orders open intel brief and direct mission phase to Viper Command for mission detail.
> 
> Instead of Mark-82s dumb bombs in this case will be Harpoons with LANTIRNs escorted by 4-pack of MiG-29Ms carrying R-73s & R-77s followed by trailing 6-pack of Mirage 2Ks armed with Al-Tariqs for mop-up duty on any Viper leftovers.
> 
> View attachment 879165
> 
> 
> Man aircraft to vector heading for AWACs issued coordinates and enemy intercept.
> 
> View attachment 879167


Oh those MEKO are so beautiful. That German craftsmanship. And the FREMM looks so nice too. The navy sure knows how to choose!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 875896



Look at the EO. It's the new one.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## MMM-E

*Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigate ( ENS Al-Galala )*

only 16 cells VLS for 16 ASTER SAMs






*MEKO-A200 Frigate *
-- 32x SAMs
-- 16 x anti-ship missiles
-- 6 x torpedos

*FREMM Frigate*
-- 16x SAMs
-- 8 x anti-ship missiles
-- 6 x torpedos

stiil both Frigates are inferior to Turkish Navy MEKO-200TN and ISTANBUL Frigates armed with 64x SAMs , 16x anti-ship missiles and 6 x torpedos


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> You could have gotten F-15s as replacement for the Su-35s 😉


It will be downgraded and that's why the Congress didn't discuss the matter till now because maybe the EAF refused it. There are rumors saying that Egypt will get the early versions with downgrade avionics and armaments like early AIM-120 missile etc...


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569959384134078465Did portugueses became american or what hahaha.
The flag hahahahahaha.

The F-16 upgrades???


----------



## joker88

Oublious said:


> Bergimani class ship much heavier and a little bit better equipt. This one do have AESA radar, in this case i have to give you a plus. But againg it have only 16 vls, and have displacement of 6700 ton. I will not speack about EW and ECM suite, because ther is not ship finished. Probably no EW/ECM for you againg ahahah. And againg 8x Exocet missiles.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569607183666479106Keep yelling, no one will help you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MMM-E

joker88 said:


> Keep yelling, no one will help you



so pathetic fire power with only 16 x SAMs

to send 10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 40 TRLG-230 supersonic Missiles for swarm attack on EN FREMM Frigate and game over

we dont need any help ... our great defense industry is enough

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

MMM-E said:


> so pathetic fire power with only 16 x SAMs
> 
> to send 10 AKINCI UCAVs to fire 40 TRLG-230 supersonic Missiles for swarm attack on EN FREMM Frigate and game over
> 
> we dont need any help ... our great defense industry is enough


We don't fucking care about Akinci and your 40 TRLG-230 missile. This thread is about EGYPT not your industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569577402614808577

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I can't find it. Can you please send the thread?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560249106102190080found it. IDk wether to trust this account or not


----------



## Foinikas

sami_1 said:


> Within the modernization program, the frigates still suffer from outdated design, Turkish equipment, and modest limited developments, such as the SMART-S Mk 2 radar, new ARES-2NC ESM and AREAS-2NC Naval Electronic Attack (EA) Systems, new navigation/LPI radars, PIRI-IRST. suite, and others.


Mashallah!



Ghostkiller said:


> It will be downgraded and that's why the Congress didn't discuss the matter till now because maybe the EAF refused it. There are rumors saying that Egypt will get the early versions with downgrade avionics and armaments like early AIM-120 missile etc...


Then you don't need it :S 

If you guys get both MICA and finally some AIM-120C,well that's good then. If not,then you still have the best Mig-29s for BVR.


----------



## Gomig-21

Amazing these Turks with small penis syndrome are so jealous they can't help themselves and have to pollute other country threads with their jealous stank and small penis syndrome. They obviously can't read, either. 

AGAIN.
*
Egyptian Bergamini FREMM can pack an additional 16 VLS on top of the 16 already there* since there is an entire, additional chamber for those 16 that is currently empty on both Bergaminis so the Egyptian Navy can install either another 16 bank of ASTER 15s, or 30s, or MICAs or even SCALP NAVALE Cruise Missile. That was part of the agreement when they were contracted out from the Italian Navy. It shows it right in the infograph below.






Funny thing, can you imagine it's the same setup with the single Egyptian Aquitaine FREMM Tahya MISR MISR MISR. Wow, why do people love to lie so much when we didn't even ask them?






LOOK AT THIS PICTURE CAREFULLY! STOP LYING.






THIS IS THE FIRST EGYPTIAN MEKO A-200 #904 AL MOEZ before setting sail for sea trials and which will be delivered soon.

COUNT THE 32 VLS AND STOP LYING!






The SAME SHIP same serial # and same 32 VLS. 
STOP LYING.






And AGAIN, if you're in a position where you have to use 16 let alone all 32 VLS, then you have NO BUSINESS being a navy LOL! You NEVER subject one of your ship to be in a hostile environment where it needs to defend itself by itself. That is just very poor naval tactics and certainly not something the Egyptian Navy does. They will always have more than enough firepower to defend themselves in any scenario they chose to be in.

Now stop with your jealous lies and stop polluting this thread. No one asked you and we couldn't care less about anything turkey and never go anywhere near any of those threads because we have zero interest. So kindly do the same since you bring nothing but trolling.



Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen said:


> Look at the EO. It's the new one.



Yep I posted about it earlier in this thread. Egyptian Army requested that EOS from KAMOV which is a French/Russian collaboration. It's a step up (with better optics) from the Russian one used on the VVS' Ka-52s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> We don't fucking care about Akinci and your 40 TRLG-230 missile. This thread is about EGYPT not your industry


What? You don't know?







Lol! I made this meme in December and it's still not old! Because he says the same things again and again.



Gomig-21 said:


> And AGAIN, if you're in a position where you have to use 16 let alone all 32 VLS, then you have NO BUSINESS being a navy LOL! You NEVER subject one of your ship to be in a hostile environment where it needs to defend itself by itself. That is just very poor naval tactics and certainly not something the Egyptian Navy does. They will always have more than enough firepower to defend themselves in any scenario they chose to be in.


He keeps talking about attacks by dozens of missiles against a ship,by UCAVs and fighters. His logic is that of heavy attacks on the navy,to break the defence by depleting all AA missiles. Of course he completely ignores countermeasures and hit probability. He overestimates the range of the Turkish weapons which are not even in service,let alone tested in battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Mashallah!
> 
> 
> Then you don't need it :S
> 
> If you guys get both MICA and finally some AIM-120C,well that's good then. If not,then you still have the best Mig-29s for BVR.


We still have MICA IR/ER for the Rafales and I am sure we contract also MICA NG because we bought MICA NG naval version I think for MEKO or FREMM. What missing is the AIM-120. A french Rafale pilot who has a youtube channel said that the MICA is exactly the equivalent of AIM-120.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> We still have MICA IR/ER for the Rafales and I am sure we contract also MICA NG because we bought MICA NG naval version I think for MEKO or FREMM. What missing is the AIM-120. A french Rafale pilot who has a youtube channel said that the MICA is exactly the equivalent of AIM-120.


MICA is pretty good,you're great. Do you have BVR missiles for the Mig-29s?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> MICA is pretty good,you're great. Do you have BVR missiles for the Mig-29s?


Yes too the R-77 missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

When will Indian MoD visit Egypt. It was scheduled to visit us in September.


----------



## Ghostkiller

I just love the SOF camo. It looks so fucking sexy hahahaha. @Foinikas the exercice between Oman and Egypt


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> I just love the SOF camo. It looks so fucking sexy hahahaha. @Foinikas the exercice between Oman and Egypt


Did he say September 2 2020? I like the sniper rifles

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Did he say September 2 2020? I like the sniper rifles


He said from 4 to 15 september 2022. Me too I liked the Sniper Rifles.


----------



## sami_1

Whoever lies that the Turks attempt to contact the Egyptian economic zone forgets that the Turks have a colonial nature and are a tool moved by America and Britain to implement the policies of demolition and destruction in the Middle East using the tools of political Islam. From barbaric tribes that settled in Anatolia, they lived hundreds of years on looting and falsification of history that they were the protectors of Islam. Rather, their presence in Libya is considered friction with Egypt, as well as their occupation of Syrian and Iraqi lands. Turkey has its water agreement with Iraq and Syria and uses them as tools of pressure and war against the peoples of this region

Coming to another point, the Turks are under arms embargo sanctions because they are trying to blackmail Greece and redraw the borders according to Turkish whims and desires, not the maritime law, which does not recognize Turkish fantasies and dreams. Turkey is the weakest among the regional powers and another Iranian air force, but the West stopped supplying weapons and did not stop supplying technology to the Turks, especially with the European crisis. Economic alienation that allows the sale of technology to many countries through fraud methods such as establishing branches in other countries to implement countries’ requests

The occupation of young children compared to a piece for a piece is a kind of ignorance of the nature of modern wars. The Turkish navy will not face the Egyptian navy, and not 150 Turkish naval units will face 200 Egyptian naval units. This is naive.

Simply, the Egyptian Air Force will be present, where the Rafale fighters, F-16 fighters, and MiG-29 fighters are confronted, each equipped with air-to-surface missiles. When Egypt threatened the Turks to sink half of the Turkish naval fleet in one sortie, simply because Egypt has the full ability to do so, both in the sea and in the air. The matter there is not wolves wars. solo
Rather, it will be an integrated war in which early warning planes, fighters, Ka-52 planes, drones, Egyptian naval vessels and Egyptian submarines, whether in the Egyptian economic zone or on the Libyan coasts, will participate. And the nature of the battles. Is there one naval battle in which a naval piece fired 16 air defense missiles alone in the battle, or will the clashes be between several naval pieces that will be more than one air defense layer?

Egypt is deeply concerned about the threats of surface-to-surface missiles and drones. Therefore, the development and deployment of short-range air defense systems is expanding extensively to confront these threats, bearing in mind that the nature and detection of threats and that short-range air defenses will represent the most important line of defense. Therefore, Egypt is studying systems such as LMM missiles with eight launchers. Or systems such as RIM-116 or the competing Korean or UAE production to integrate them into naval units by spreading them with laser cannons on more than 60 Egyptian naval units, in addition to what is available for these units of air defense missile launchers after developing better capabilities and addressing a greater number of attacks such as swarm because Egypt You know perfectly well that a war will be a war of joint weapons, and you will find dozens of drones participating in the attack on the naval vessels

Egypt is gradually building its military capabilities and is maneuvering in order to supplement its military capacity with signs of success
With the failure of Turkish and Iranian armament plans, which include the current threat to Egyptian and Arab interests, it does not give up on developing its air and sea capabilities quickly in order to provide deterrence capacity to its traditional enemies.

Therefore, the rates of delivery of marine parts are increasing, as well as the process of developing local production capacities for production, and to clarify what has been done now




During EDEX 2021, Larsen & Toubro Defence unveiled a model of SOV400 midget submarine, the entity is a Larsen & Toubro group company that has played an important role in the realisation of India's first indigenously designed nuclear submarine.




The German company, Lürssen , NVL Group, acquired the Korean basins
Related to Egyptian orders
It is working on joint designs with Egypt for several marine units after providing the requirements with contracts to be implemented for a number of
6 small rocket launchers PV-43-HRM
As a down payment with a copy of a marine periodical
6 CC-60 Patrol Combatant
With the development of another version of anti-submarine and anti-submarine, where you need to pass an initial number of 6
midget 200-ton
It uses the basis of the submarine design

China is offering a series of competing midget submarines 200-600 tons, which could develop into an unmanned version as well.
Unlike the Indian offer of the SOV400 midget submarine





The NVL Company aims to not stop its production lines in Egypt and to supply various marine pieces to rehabilitate 306 marine pieces in the Egyptian fleet and offer them at a limited cost and develop local designs as technology was transferred to other countries 

Currently, the corvette is being studied according to the Egyptian specifications. It is designed in cooperation with them, with a displacement of 2000 tons, with delivery that is not subject to European companies, but it is possible to add armaments from non-European sources. 

We come to other points

The Egyptian-Italian negotiations on the deals are still ongoing. On the contrary, the Regeni file was completely closed a few weeks ago. Consequently, the Italian opposition no longer has the effect of the Italian delay in approval, and is facing other offers from French and German companies, which puts pressure on the Italians themselves, the Europeans at the same time. They agreed with the Egyptians on more Egyptian gas exports by reducing Egypt's consumption of gas and resorting to other sources and providing more gas ships to Europe in return for meeting Egypt's defense needs

The US ban on Egypt
Supply of C-130J and CH-47F aircraft
And the E-2D planes are in the interest of Egypt because the alternatives are better
The Brazilian offers to Egypt KC-390 The future plane The Chinese future supply of Y-20 planes is a good solution, as China has its only objection related to the speed of supply to Egypt, as the production lines are busy for additional years and negotiations with Japan


Very important points related to Europe and Greece

Europe feels betrayed by America and that it has put it in a state of conflict with the Russians in order to destroy the European economies and not compete with the American economy. The energy crisis in Europe is reflected in the closure of factories and the high cost of energy for citizens and economic crises for citizens at the same time China and India get gas and oil at a very reduced price
Therefore, Europe is looking into contracts for the sale of arms to countries such as Egypt, Pakistan, Indonesia and Malaysia, where America exerts pressure on countries in arms sales and even spare parts and development

And we all know the French offer of the SMX-30 submarines to Egypt and the Barracuda version

The Turkish-Greek frank is in the interest of Egypt, as Egypt can support Greece in all types of armaments, whether as a result of the presence of joint armaments and equipment in the weapons of the Egyptian and Greek army, and it is part of the European desire to curb Turkish ambitions in the eastern Mediterranean
This increases Egypt's importance to Europe and Greece, and is reflected in economic and military cooperation programmes

Egypt deals with the Turks by limiting its influence until their economy collapses, which is also close for reasons related to the cost of energy and the low volume of foreign investment to Turkey, which reduces the trade deficit, as well as the rise in inflation to record numbers, which will make the situation in Turkey a good future for the benefit of all except Turkey, of course. The weakness of Turkish armament and the Turkish economic collapse and their inability in the energy file in the Eastern Mediterranean

Therefore, Egypt’s development of its military capacity does not depend only on the level of the Turkish threat, but all the challenges in southern Egypt, Israel and Iran become apparent, which makes Egypt not compromise on the issue of armament, but rather takes rapid acquisition steps instead of local manufacturing, which requires the presence of sufficient military capacity for the emergence of national products that dispense with import

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> When will Indian MoD visit Egypt. It was scheduled to visit us in September.


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


>


I just sent this video in the post above you hahahaha.


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I just sent this video in the post above you hahahaha.


Yes..I was answering your other post..I realized you have posted it..afterwards..


----------



## joker88

Hydration said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560249106102190080found it. IDk wether to trust this account or not


You did not see the monasteries of Minya are also impressive, and they were restored and made in the best way
And also the best place for the holy tree is splendid and still so far I wish the Coptic brothers to visit it, it is an excellent trip and you will like the monastery of St. Catherine very much also
Welcome to Egypt, you will find a picture other than what you can imagine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

After the MiG-21 was retired from the interception role (and even though it was still operating in the EAF) that role was delegated to two other types of aircraft and squadrons. The first being the F-7 AIRGUARD for the Red Sea quadrant and the F-16C in the Mediterranean sector out of Port Said (that location for obvious reasons) and this was essentially what and how they operated that role. From some interviews and publications, this was a 24/7 maintained status for several F-16s parked in their hangars and armed and ready with a pair of AIM-7 Sparrows & AIM-9s Sidewinders. This was the EAF interceptor for many years until the newer 4th generation aircraft were acquired in the Rafales and MIG-29M/M2.


























EAF Rafales & RSAF F-15SAs from Faisal II Exercise with the Royal Saudi Air Force which is interesting to see since this is quite a possible future look for the EAF itself!






EAF MiG-29M2 (2-seater) inverted over an airbase with staggered hangars. There is an excellent reason for that staggering design/build not too many people know or notice.
















Caesar in Egyptian armor color.





















Not sure this is Egyptian, but the EGY Army does have a similar setup on its jeeps with quad saggers roof launchers.






Another look at that Husky mine detector I posted pics of on a previous post.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570382326022156291
The best thing is that almost every month we have a exercice with friendly allied countries.


----------



## Gomig-21

How's this for a super rare pic of all 3 (used to be 4) VIP UH-60 Blackhawks on one of the Mistrals!












More helos, Commando.






Mi-17V5











Armed Mi-17V5 with President-S defensive system.






Helicopter depot. This is a major facility where they do major work on all the helos in the armed forces separate from the Gazelle factory.






Always loved this pic.






Navy SOF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas you know if Greece does exercice in Cleopatra series?


----------



## joker88

This picture is interesting, but it is not Tao or Sager Al-Ahram
It might be hot but it's really eye-catching
It may not be Egyptian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas you know if Greece does exercice in Cleopatra series?


La,ana mish3araf :S 

But wait,what was the big exercise we did together last year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> View attachment 879442
> 
> This picture is interesting, but it is not Tao or Sager Al-Ahram
> It might be hot but it's really eye-catching
> It may not be Egyptian



You're right. It's very similar to the Sager Al-Ahram which is what I thought it was at first. I had a picture of the 1st prototype of the Saggar on the Jeep with the wires still exposed and they were testing it but I lost it! I'm so upset about that, I hope I find it.

Caption on this says:* UGM-84L Harpoon Block II Encapsulated Missiles* launched from EN Type-209 submarines.






Check this out, I think it's called the Black Hornet miniature UAV!  Tremendous and probably very useful asset for special operation forces working tight, urban missions hunting terrorist leaders sleeping in their beds!






Or penetrate dangerous corners.






One EM and two DMs and anyone know of any news on the 2 A330 MRTTs the EAF supposedly signed a contract for along with the spy satellite? I don't really care much for the spy satellite since they already operate one and will probably get this second one in due time, but the tankers concern me a lot since I think they are a super valuable asset for any air force as they extend its range exponentially. When we received the news about them being interested and I forget if they actually did sign a contract for 2 tanker with the single satellite, but haven't heard anything much since.

Anyone know what the status is? Did they in fact sign a contract or not? If so, is there an expected date for delivery?






I don't know if you guys remember this, back in 2017 or so when president Sisi visited France and his airplane was escorted from Egypt to France by Egyptian Rafales! Once they reached the French border, they were accompanied by L'Armee De L'air Rafales as well, but the EAF Rafales flew all the way into France and then veered off to Toulon where I believe they were scheduled to undergo some modifications, perhaps the F-3R upgrade. But I never heard of the visiting president being escorted into the country he is visiting by his OWN air force aircraft! Anyone here ever see that happen anywhere else or any other time?





















Tahya Misr should get a lot of action in Cleopatra, as well as all 4 Gowinds.






Egyptian made Sherpa police vehicle. Has a lot of modern HUMVEE style look to it.






Sherpa on an Renault recovery vehicles?






Saw these graphs but I think they're also from 2017 and so not updated very well. Still interesting numbers.











ARX-160 with 16" long barrel.





@The SC finally a great top-look at the Ambassador MK and great view of the recessed & partially hidden Harpoon quad tubes.






ENS Alexandria Oliver Hazzard Perry Class frigate with Sea Sprite ASW helicopter on helipad.






Anwar Al Sadat Mistral in the newly built dock in Alexandria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

sectional cutout of a Gowind 2500 when it was being built in Alexandria showing how well-designed and useful use of all available space as it has 3 stories below deck and what is probably either fuel tank space or ballast tanks in those two keel compartments and then the deck plus the bridge and bridge deck platforms. So much well-utilized and maximum advantage taken of all available space with zero wasted areas. The genius of French ingenuity and naval architects of Naval Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Another Ambassador MK shot with Mistral receiving Greek & Egyptian navy troops on L-CAT deliveries in the background from EN/Hellenic exercise Medusa II I believe.






Rare pic of EAF Rafales loaded with triple racked 250kg ASM HAMMERs while trailing Rafale is also carrying Damocles targeting pod. Good indication that only one aircraft in a flight squadron needs to have the pod mounted and it shares all the data with the rest of the aircraft group in real time. Another superb feature of the Rafale & Damocles (now Talios) pod.






I think they could've gotten closer to these PGMs.






Unit 999 with 3 different types of MGs & ARs but who knows what & who that jungle camo UH-60 Blackhawk belongs to?






I was hoping to see many more pics of these AT-802 Tractor aircraft used by the EAF to crush cretins on the western border but we really haven't seen them at all. Anyone know if they were only borrowed from the UAE and co-flown with UAE pilots to exterminate vermin coming in from Libya and after succeeding in that endeavor, they've basically gone back to the UAE? 






I know that president Sisi had made a speech in 2019/20 where he outlined how much the Egyptian Armed Forces and particularly the EAF had used in munitions and cost per hour of flight between the thousands of sorties flown by F-16s and Rafales which came out to hundreds of millions of dollars. One of the ways they found to cut down on that expense was at least to lower the cost of flight hours by using these Tractor AT-802s instead of fighter jets and it seemed to make a huge difference. But I had originally thought the EAF purchased a squadron of these and they became part of the fleet, but haven't seen them since. Anyone?

This was one of the BEST cretin crunching ever captured on video. Prior to this wonderful explosion, an entire group of about 10 rat vermin were scattering like the insect bugs that they are but to no avail looool! KABOOM! That'll teach them to try and sneak in and kill innocent people, those scum-sucking rodents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

Gomig-21 said:


> Amazing these Turks with small penis syndrome are so jealous they can't help themselves and have to pollute other country threads with their jealous stank and small penis syndrome. They obviously can't read, either.



Egypt can not produce even a Corvette and these Egyptians with small brain syndrome are so jealous they can't help themselves

Turkish Naval industry is one of the best in the world with 83 Shipyards to produce everything

what kind of jealousy are you talking about ?


They showing French Navy Frigate with 32 cells VLS
And I am showing reality Egyptian Navy FREMM Frigates with 16 cells VLS

*ENS Al-Galala*





*ENS Tahya Misr*








Gomig-21 said:


> Funny thing, can you imagine it's the same setup with the single Egyptian Aquitaine FREMM Tahya MISR MISR MISR. Wow, why do people love to lie so much when we didn't even ask them?



No any lie but reality

Italian made FREMM Frigates ( *ENS Al-Galala and ENS Bernees ) *have 16 cells SYLVER A50 VLS

16 cells SYLVER A70 VLS and NETTUNO-4100 jamming equipment were removed from French made FREMM Frigate *ENS Tahya Misr *which has 16 cells SYLVER A43 VLS


so Egyptian Navy 3 FREMM Frigates armed with only 16 x SAMs ...
even Hellenic Navy's old ELLI and HYDRA class Frigates armed with 16 x SAMs


Egypt paid billions of Dollars to buy so-called modern 3 FREMM Frigates which can not intercept even swarm attack by Turkish UCAVs

what kind of jealousy are you talking about ?


even Egyptian RAFALE Jets armed with only 60 km MICA air to air missiles
and Egyptian F-16s lacks AIM-120 BVR missiles

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

M


joker88 said:


> View attachment 879442
> 
> This picture is interesting, but it is not Tao or Sager Al-Ahram
> It might be hot but it's really eye-catching
> It may not be Egyptian


Maybe the AT-4 Fagot where we saw them mounted on Jeep vehicles used by our SOF (I think the unit 999).


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570721031010263043
I wish something good from this meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

@Gomig-21 Honestly you're a goldmine for photos. GReat work keeping this thread alive. Also dont respond to the turk hes not worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> You're right. It's very similar to the Sager Al-Ahram which is what I thought it was at first. I had a picture of the 1st prototype of the Saggar on the Jeep with the wires still exposed and they were testing it but I lost it! I'm so upset about that, I hope I find it.
> 
> Caption on this says:* UGM-84L Harpoon Block II Encapsulated Missiles* launched from EN Type-209 submarines.
> 
> View attachment 879444
> 
> 
> Check this out, I think it's called the Black Hornet miniature UAV!  Tremendous and probably very useful asset for special operation forces working tight, urban missions hunting terrorist leaders sleeping in their beds!
> 
> View attachment 879445
> 
> 
> Or penetrate dangerous corners.
> 
> View attachment 879446
> 
> 
> One EM and two DMs and anyone know of any news on the 2 A330 MRTTs the EAF supposedly signed a contract for along with the spy satellite? I don't really care much for the spy satellite since they already operate one and will probably get this second one in due time, but the tankers concern me a lot since I think they are a super valuable asset for any air force as they extend its range exponentially. When we received the news about them being interested and I forget if they actually did sign a contract for 2 tanker with the single satellite, but haven't heard anything much since.
> 
> Anyone know what the status is? Did they in fact sign a contract or not? If so, is there an expected date for delivery?
> 
> View attachment 879447
> 
> 
> I don't know if you guys remember this, back in 2017 or so when president Sisi visited France and his airplane was escorted from Egypt to France by Egyptian Rafales! Once they reached the French border, they were accompanied by L'Armee De L'air Rafales as well, but the EAF Rafales flew all the way into France and then veered off to Toulon where I believe they were scheduled to undergo some modifications, perhaps the F-3R upgrade. But I never heard of the visiting president being escorted into the country he is visiting by his OWN air force aircraft! Anyone here ever see that happen anywhere else or any other time?
> 
> View attachment 879455
> 
> 
> View attachment 879457
> 
> 
> View attachment 879456
> 
> 
> View attachment 879458
> 
> 
> Tahya Misr should get a lot of action in Cleopatra, as well as all 4 Gowinds.
> 
> View attachment 879448
> 
> 
> Egyptian made Sherpa police vehicle. Has a lot of modern HUMVEE style look to it.
> 
> View attachment 879451
> 
> 
> Sherpa on an Renault recovery vehicles?
> 
> View attachment 879454
> 
> 
> Saw these graphs but I think they're also from 2017 and so not updated very well. Still interesting numbers.
> 
> View attachment 879459
> 
> 
> View attachment 879460
> 
> 
> ARX-160 with 16" long barrel.
> View attachment 879461
> 
> 
> @The SC finally a great top-look at the Ambassador MK and great view of the recessed & partially hidden Harpoon quad tubes.
> 
> View attachment 879462
> 
> 
> ENS Alexandria Oliver Hazzard Perry Class frigate with Sea Sprite ASW helicopter on helipad.
> 
> View attachment 879463
> 
> 
> Anwar Al Sadat Mistral in the newly built dock in Alexandria.
> 
> View attachment 879464
> 
> 
> View attachment 879466
> 
> 
> View attachment 879467


We must replace the old T-55 and T-62 hahaha. Or give to some africans countries who is fighting terrorism like Niger Mali etc..


----------



## Ghostkiller

So looks like the Indian MoD will visit Egypt next week. I hope we will a good deals with ToTs.


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> So looks like the Indian MoD will visit Egypt next week. I hope we will a good deals with ToTs.


LEts hope we get the best deal


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> LEts hope we get the best deal


For me, I want the most is ToT for Astra BVR missile because we need hundreds of BVR missiles. Plus we can have also the emirati one later on like in 2025 or something like. But will our MoD announce any deals or it will be a secret like the secret cruise missile that we tested in 2008 but no one knows anything about it hahahaha.
If we get Astra ToT, we can convert it into an air defense system like VL-SRSAM or NASAMS (based on AIM-120 missile).

@Gomig-21 Indonesia got fucking AIM-120 missile for their F-16 for the first time. A7a begad hahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570760378304573445
Ya3ni if we retreat from the SU deal then we must another good deal replacing this deal. With having upgraded armaments and avionics for the F-16s. Simple as that.


----------



## Ghostkiller

France could build submarines for Australia, after all


A year after the announcement of the Aukus alliance between Australia, the UK, and the United States, Canberra is still far from getting a new fleet of submarines powered by US nuclear technology. France,…




www.rfi.fr




Just found this article about France will probably supply 4 subs (the same type that Australia contracted with them years ago before USA giving Australia the nuclear subs)


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570483280310575105





😂 😂 😂 😂

@Gomig-21 You know this meme?


----------



## Super Falcon

Egypt should not trust USA and not go for lolipop of F 15 which are still subject of usage against Israel in time of war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Super Falcon said:


> Egypt should not trust USA and not go for lolipop of F 15 which are still subject of usage against Israel in time of war


The problem is that Egypt is a trap between F-15 but downgraded ones or take the risk to continue with SU-35 and maybe USA will apply CAATSA. So it is fucking frustrating. So Inshallah we will get the best out of it.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> @Gomig-21 Honestly you're a goldmine for photos. GReat work keeping this thread alive. Also dont respond to the turk hes not worth it



Thanks, man. Glad you enjoyed them. It's nice to hear some appreciation every once in a while.

As far as the Turk is concerned, I've already put him in his place I'm not too worried about it.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 Indonesia got fucking AIM-120 missile for their F-16 for the first time. A7a begad hahaha



Good for them. I honestly couldn't care less anymore for those things and would MUCH rather see our Su-35SEs start arriving in Egypt and the F-16 stay the way they are and continue to be used to their current capacity and not take any more limiting agreements from the US. I think that is so important for the EAF and the Egyptian military to put its foot down to the US and all its restrictions etc. Because if Egypt agrees to give up the Sukhois, that means it will have submitted to even more rules and restrictions by them, and less freedom to shop elsewhere which to me, is so much more important than any missile or upgrade. Definitely not worth it at all.

@Indos , can you shed some light on these AIM-120s for the Indonesian Air Force? Were the Obama approved F-16 supplied without any AMRAAMs back in 2011?



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570760378304573445
> Ya3ni if we retreat from the SU deal then we must another good deal replacing this deal. With having upgraded armaments and avionics for the F-16s. Simple as that.



I don't think there is anything that beats the Su-35SE deal for Egypt and the weapons, secrecy and freedoms it offers. This is a make-or-break point for the Egyptian military, and they need to make the right decision here, or they'll regret it for at least another 10 years minimum.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 You know this meme?



No, no idea. What is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> Thanks, man. Glad you enjoyed them. It's nice to hear some appreciation every once in a while.
> 
> As far as the Turk is concerned, I've already put him in his place I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them. I honestly couldn't care less anymore for those things and would MUCH rather see our Su-35SEs start arriving in Egypt and the F-16 stay the way they are and continue to be used to their current capacity and not take any more limiting agreements from the US. I think that is so important for the EAF and the Egyptian military to put its foot down to the US and all its restrictions etc. Because if Egypt agrees to give up the Sukhois, that means it will have submitted to even more rules and restrictions by them, and less freedom to shop elsewhere which to me, is so much more important than any missile or upgrade. Definitely not worth it at all.
> 
> @Indos , can you shed some light on these AIM-120s for the Indonesian Air Force? Were the Obama approved F-16 supplied without any AMRAAMs back in 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there is anything that beats the Su-35SE deal for Egypt and the weapons, secrecy and freedoms it offers. This is a make-or-break point for the Egyptian military, and they need to make the right decision here, or they'll regret it for at least another 10 years minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no idea. What is it?


I agree 100% get those Flankers, or we'll fall trying to catch up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

From past Medusa exercises with the Hellenic Navy and airforce. Love their Chinooks and the color they're painted.
















From when president Sisi was inaugurating the new Alexandria inset navy dock. The naval engineers designed this new dock in Alex with a man-made barrier to create a separate, inner bay where the dock would be and that inner bay that was separated by this huge, stone wall created an inlet that separated the rough, sea water chop and waves from the inner bay where the dock is so that any of the ships and submarines etc. can easily dock in calm waters all the time and never have to worry about rough waters because of that huge inlet sea wall they built. There are several ports built this way in Northern Africa and Europe and the US etc. They're designed specifically with these stone walls to create that calmer water inlet and bay for safe and easy docking.

And with the Mistral 360 degree spinning propellor pods and gyro stabilizer plus bow thrusters, those gigantic ships can dock so easily and so fast without the help of a single tugboat, Very impressive.











@The SC . check out this pic of an M2 desert camo in Russia with R-77 & R-73s we have never seen before! This pic was never posted I am almost 100% positive this is the first time we've seen this particular one.





















More and more Caiman APCs, over 700 of these were passed on to the Egyptian army from the US' Iraq/Afghanistan surplus inventory. Looks like a RDF with an AK-103 and bayonet.






@Buschlaid , check it out. Our old friend with the windscreen from Aqaba 3 exercise with the Jordanian SOF. This ATVs are strictly used by the Sa'aka from what we've seen of them so far, ey?






All three RPG firing positions training.






There's that assault vehicle we were talking about before.






Who can identify this rifle?











M4 target practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> @Indos , can you shed some light on these AIM-120s for the Indonesian Air Force? Were the Obama approved F-16 supplied without any AMRAAMs back in 2011?



I have said USA propose it to Indonesia. It is not Indonesia who take the initiative, but US defense minister who visited Indonesia during that time who said it. Changing geopolitical landscape in the region is also one of the reasons. Indonesia Today is more like Indonesia during 1970's-1987 before the fall of Berlin wall and reunification of German. During that time, Indonesia is basically the important regional power with Soeharto become important anti communist leader in SEA. We dont even have any diplomatic relationship with both USSR and China during that time. 

-----------------------------------------------------

USA is clearly supporting Indonesia leadership within ASEAN after 2005. They even make clear statement about Indonesia leadership. I dont know since when they make this bold statement, but at least since Obama administration it has already been written like this :

*U.S.-INDONESIA RELATIONS*

Indonesia is a vital partner in the Indo-Pacific Region, and U.S.-Indonesia relations have taken on increasing importance. Indonesia is the world’s third largest democracy, largest Muslim-majority country, the seventh-largest economy by purchasing power, and a leader in ASEAN.









U.S. Relations With Indonesia - United States Department of State


More information about Indonesia is available on the Indonesia country page and from other Department of State publications and other sources listed at the end of this fact sheet. U.S.-INDONESIA RELATIONS Indonesia is a vital partner in the Indo-Pacific Region, and U.S.-Indonesia relations have...




www.state.gov





--------------------------------------------------------

I believe they already approve it when they propose the F 16 to us, but there is no clear statement about it found in the media. Media just know it after Indonesia buy the missile in 2016






Indonesia – Regeneration and Upgrade of F-16C/D Block 25 Aircraft | Defense Security Cooperation Agency







www.dsca.mil





-----------------------------------------------------

We also buy NASAM that uses AMRAMM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian F16 A/B bought in 1989 is also now being refurbished and upgraded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Who can identify this rifle?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342218460856791040@Gomig-21 
The new MG showcased in EDEX-2021

I think it is a copy from the FN MAG

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571074206615609350
Finally but two days aren't short?

@Foinikas maybe HAL Tejas may be added to our air force inventory hahahahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx7EIaE_uHb1g93y4PvDnzSa2BDX8hGB0_








The Egyptian-made ST-500 armored vehicle, locally manufactured at the 200 Military Factory, in partnership between the Egyptian private company IMUT and the Ministry of Military Production, the Egyptian Land Forces contracted 100 armored vehicles as a first batch...

It wasn't an old new. Ya3ni I am sure they delivered a part of it sa7?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21
> The new MG showcased in EDEX-2021
> 
> I think it is a copy from the FN MAG



That's it, you're exactly right! Great tweet by the great Abdel Rahman El Ghawas. He's such a nice fella walahi.

Another awesome Egyptian-made Maadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> I have said USA propose it to Indonesia. It is not Indonesia who take the initiative, but US defense minister who visited Indonesia during that time who said it. Changing geopolitical landscape in the region is also one of the reasons.



Wouldn't you say this also has a lot to do with Indonesia cancelling its Su-35 deal at the behest of the US? The same thing is essentially happening to Egypt which is why I asked you. The result of Indonesia cancelling its request for the Su-35s has reaped these rewards and that's exactly what the US is trying to do with us except they're tying to tighten their stinking noose around our necks a lot tighter than they do with others and we'll just have to see how much bend the Egyptian military in general does to also reap the rewards from the US.

I'm ok with that as long as there are no ridiculous restrictions like the ones we heard were being requested by the US. In Egypt's case, it is a major point in time for US/Egypt relations and it needs to put its foot down now or it will never be able to again. Once the US sees that Egypt has capitulated, it will tighten the noose and stranglehold ten times stronger which is why Egypt needs to hold its ground and forget about the Viper upgrade or AIM-120s or any of the F-15s and go with the Su-35 and have the freedom which is priceless and has worked so hard to get to this point.

We will be VERY disappointed if they agree to terrible terms. For Indonesia it might've worked out ok and sounds like it was the better thing to do for it and its military future. But for Egypt I think our situation is quite different. Let's hope they refuse all US offers since I don't think any of them will be worth the eventual stranglehold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Gomig-21 said:


> Wouldn't you say this also has a lot to do with Indonesia cancelling its Su-35 deal at the behest of the US? The same thing is essentially happening to Egypt which is why I asked you. The result of Indonesia cancelling its request for the Su-35s has reaped these rewards and that's exactly what the US is trying to do with us except they're tying to tighten their stinking noose around our necks a lot tighter than they do with others and we'll just have to see how much bend the Egyptian military in general does to also reap the rewards from the US.
> 
> I'm ok with that as long as there are no ridiculous restrictions like the ones we heard were being requested by the US. In Egypt's case, it is a major point in time for US/Egypt relations and it needs to put its foot down now or it will never be able to again. Once the US sees that Egypt has capitulated, it will tighten the noose and stranglehold ten times stronger which is why Egypt needs to hold its ground and forget about the Viper upgrade or AIM-120s or any of the F-15s and go with the Su-35 and have the freedom which is priceless and has worked so hard to get to this point.
> 
> We will be VERY disappointed if they agree to terrible terms. For Indonesia it might've worked out ok and sounds like it was the better thing to do for it and its military future. But for Egypt I think our situation is quite different. Let's hope they refuse all US offers since I don't think any of them will be worth the eventual stranglehold.



Nothing to do with SU 35. Indonesia tried to order SU 35 in 2018-2019 while USA offered F16 Block 52 (refurbished and upgraded F 16 from boneyard) in 2011. Indonesia gets approval of AMRAMM is in 2016.

We cancelled SU 35 is also due to changing Defense Minister from Ryamizard Ryakudu into Prabowo. And that was happening under Trump administration which can be considered as reckless administration and doesnt undertand how geopolitics is working. Any way the replacement is Rafale which uses the same amount of money previously prepared for ordering SU 35 (1.1 billion USD)

-----------------------------------

Indonesia and Egypt is different. Egypt has had war with Israel several times while Indonesia is needed by USA to balance China power in South East Asia, the same role we did during cold war to go against Communist powers in Asia (China + Vietnam).


----------



## joker88

Indos said:


> Nothing to do with SU 35. Indonesia tried to order SU 35 in 2018-2019 while USA offered F16 Block 52 (refurbished and upgraded F 16 from boneyard) in 2011. Indonesia gets approval of AMRAMM is in 2016.
> 
> We cancelled SU 35 is also due to changing Defense Minister from Ryamizard Ryakudu into Prabowo. And that was happening under Trump administration which can be considered as reckless administration and doesnt undertand how geopolitics is working. Any way the replacement is Rafale which uses the same amount of money previously prepared for ordering SU 35 (1.1 billion USD)
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Indonesia and Egypt is different. Egypt has had war with Israel several times while Indonesia is needed by USA to balance China power in South East Asia, the same role we did during cold war to go against Communist powers in Asia (China + Vietnam).


Did you hear the words of the Indonesian ambassador to Russia?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571260682544488448
Great thread. The great double standard of USA.



joker88 said:


> Did you hear the words of the Indonesian ambassador to Russia?


What did he say?


----------



## Hydration

I knew ive seen these circles before (2nd pic) now tell me what is their purpose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Indos said:


> Nothing to do with SU 35. Indonesia tried to order SU 35 in 2018-2019 while USA offered F16 Block 52 (refurbished and upgraded F 16 from boneyard) in 2011. Indonesia gets approval of AMRAMM is in 2016.



I thought it was just recent the way @Ghostkiller was telling me!



Indos said:


> Indonesia and Egypt is different. Egypt has had war with Israel several times while Indonesia is needed by USA to balance China power in South East Asia, the same role we did during cold war to go against Communist powers in Asia (China + Vietnam).



Yeah, Israel really is just an excuse. The real reason behind the US and its threat of imposing CAATSA on Egypt is Russia. Their ambition to destroy any military relationship with Russia as well as some ridiculous fear of 3rd party violation by Egypt showing the tech of the missiles to Russia is much greater than the almost impossible scenario that Egypt going to war with Israel. As a matter of fact, it's much more of an insult to use the Israel excuse since that means the US has no respect for the way Egypt has honored the peace treaty for 40 years. 

It all has to do with Russia in our case which is why when they just withheld a lousy $130 million military aid package because of supposed human rights, it's another indication of ridiculous excuses if you read that tweet and all the other examples of much worse human rights abuses than anything remotely close happening in Egypt, The double standard is ridiculous which is why I say Egypt must give the US the middle finger and hold its ground. Enough is enough or else it will be held captive to this abuse for the rest of history. It's now or never.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Egyptian Army Fahd-280 IFV version during the Egyptian -Jordanian joint military drills "AlAqaba-3" - armed with 2A42 30mm cannon & FN MAG machine gun & 9M113 Konkurs launcher.
























































This is the main base for the Egyptian Rafales and its custom engineered and built to house those specific aircraft and both squadrons within this base which is state of the art complete with its own coms, simulators and temporary maintenance depot until the mega one is built.

Check out the cockpit imagery on the lower right screen.
















This ATV keeps popping up lol. @Buschlaid . this is probably the best look at that windscreen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

joker88 said:


> Did you hear the words of the Indonesian ambassador to Russia?


No I dont even know who is he/ her


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571438388204421122

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571438556828106754
@Foinikas 


Gomig-21 said:


> Egyptian Army Fahd-280 IFV version during the Egyptian -Jordanian joint military drills "AlAqaba-3" - armed with 2A42 30mm cannon & FN MAG machine gun & 9M113 Konkurs launcher.


What can we do to upgrade more the Fahd?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7111698793371864325

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration 
A close look of a French Rafale. This aircraft is a fucking beast. Imagine MICA NG (+100km) Meteor and normal MICA ER/IR, it would fucking deadly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60380-qatar-president-el-sisis-visit-and-significant-defense-cooperation



Qatar: President El-Sisi’s visit and significant defense cooperation






Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi began yesterday (13/9/2022) a two-day visit to Qatar and met today with Qatari Emir Tamim.
President El-Sisi’s visit reportedly includes a defense partnership with Qatar, as Cairo seeks to finance local military industries and strategic naval deals. 

TR

I heard some rumors or news that Qatar will invest 20Billions $ in Egypt so maybe some of it will go to the defense industry


----------



## Philip the Arab

I know this is not Egypt related but members who know Khafee would be saddened to hear the news of him passing….

He was a very knowledgeable member in the Arab section of this forum and this was an unexpected and unfortunate development.

I didn’t want to make a post tagging you guys in this thread






Khafee Passed Away


‏إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ



defence.pk





@The SC @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I know this is not Egypt related but members who know Khafee would be saddened to hear the news of him passing….
> 
> He was a very knowledgeable member in the Arab section of this forum and this was an unexpected and unfortunate development.
> 
> I didn’t want to make a post tagging you guys in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khafee Passed Away
> 
> 
> ‏إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @The SC @Gomig-21


Allah yerhamo amin. I saw he was passed away during his duty. Was he in the army?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Allah yerhamo amin. I saw he was passed away during his duty. Was he in the army?


I think he was connected to the Emirati armed forces but in what degree I’m not sure of completely. More details would come out and assuming at this time would be disrespectful to him and his family.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571438388204421122
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571438556828106754
> @Foinikas
> 
> What can we do to upgrade more the Fahd?


Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571458489066860545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571468264735395840I hate people when they talk like a7a. Why they are denying that there is palestinian terrorists fighting against Egypt. @Hydration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571473529081659400
Finally that's what we need. Private companies mean more competition which mean better stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Looking forward honestly.


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> I knew ive seen these circles before (2nd pic) now tell me what is their purpose



What do you mean by "circles"?

A good look at the flares launchers which are part of the President-S system attached to the side of the fuselage right next to the roundel. The DIRCM sensors on the winglets and the bottom of the tail are essentially an advanced MAWS that automatically trigger the flares as the threat approaches. 







Egyptian Mi-24V Hinds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean by "circles"?
> 
> A good look at the flares launchers which are part of the President-S system attached to the side of the fuselage right next to the roundel. The DIRCM sensors on the winglets and the bottom of the tail are essentially an advanced MAWS that automatically trigger the flares as the threat approaches.
> 
> View attachment 880667
> 
> 
> Egyptian Mi-24V Hinds.
> 
> View attachment 880668
> 
> 
> View attachment 880669


I hope we can mount on them missile like ALAS something with long range ATM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> What do you mean by "circles"?


Look at their helmets and plate carriers. They have circles surrounding them that seem to be somesort of glass or lens? just a regular old glass/plastic circle what is that


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> View attachment 880467
> View attachment 880473
> 
> 
> I knew ive seen these circles before (2nd pic) now tell me what is their purpose


I thought it was US SOF


Hydration said:


> Look at their helmets and plate carriers. They have circles surrounding them that seem to be somesort of glass or lens? just a regular old glass/plastic circle what is that


For me looks like a night vision or thermal vision


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571516899028242437


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I thought it was US SOF
> 
> For me looks like a night vision or thermal vision


not this
This


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> not this
> This
> View attachment 880685
> 
> 
> View attachment 880686


Maybe to know the motion of SOF. If you watched TOP GUN one (I didn't see TOP GUN 2 hahaha) there is a briefing session after every sorties or training. So maybe it is the same thing but for soldiers and officiers.

Does someone have twitter here (I don't have one) so we can ask Mahmoud Gamal or Abdelrahman Elghawas for the navy exhibition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> not this
> This
> View attachment 880685
> 
> 
> View attachment 880686



Oh, those circles! lol, sorry I misunderstood! I was looking for some kind of circle of another type.

Yes of course, those are Multiple Integrated Laser Engagement System (MILES) sensors on helmets part of the entire simunition equipment the Egyptian army has been using for a long time, now, especially when they exercise with other militaries.

Notice the muzzles on their M4s? They have those attachments including the larger box on the barrels which are part of the entire simunition (no live ammunition just lasers) which register their shooting accuracy while the nodes on the helmets and arm bands register their motions for evaluation after the exercise. Some police forces also train with simunition.











More info HERE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571748715378917378
Really hope we can have something like this in Egypt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571825263096250368


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration how it the situation in Egypt?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration how it the situation in Egypt?


I hate traffic. This is the only thing that am annoyed about, prices are duable tho not much of an increse


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> I hate traffic. This is the only thing that am annoyed about, prices are duable tho not much of an increse


Enta eskadarani sa7?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Enta eskadarani sa7?


ye

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> ye


You have the army or no zay halati keda hahaha


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> You have the army or no zay halati keda hahaha


will properly be conscripted after college. Only 5ali was in the military out of my family he volunteered


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> will properly be conscripted after college. Only 5ali was in the military out of my family he volunteered


Oh good which branch?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Oh good which branch?


Military Engineers but he quit early. He refuses to tell me anything about it


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Military Engineers but he quit early. He refuses to tell me anything about it


Ofc seir el mehna hahaha



Hydration said:


> Military Engineers but he quit early. He refuses to tell me anything about it


And obviously you are "mad" because he doesn't tell you sa7 haha?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Ofc seir el mehna hahaha
> 
> 
> And obviously you are "mad" because he doesn't tell you sa7 haha?


ofcourse. maybe when i graduate out of college he will tell me lol


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> ofcourse. maybe when i graduate out of college he will tell me lol


I think he maybe tells you when you enter in the army as your profession.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571864218533502977

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571877881776685058


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571864218533502977
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571877881776685058


Wait wtf. This hro literally defies all ecpectations about everything lol


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Wait wtf. This hro literally defies all ecpectations about everything lol


Mabe it is either from a source or his own speculations.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkx4N--YiNPg7KPwzu4tPSIVOd1GS9qxYT5









ndian Defense Minister takes a look at the Egyptian Helwan-300 fighter jet project
A picture you don't know how painful it is today, the Indian minister offers to sell the Indian Tejas to Egypt with a local assembly line
If Egypt continued with the project after the October war, we would have today a local and advanced aviation industry to manufacture training aircraft, fighters and multi-purpose aircraft..

Sadly a diamond that wasn't polished


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571846078646861830

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572177360149151744

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gaafar a new thread about secret things?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572296024890253318

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572300798557659136
Only missing is good advertisement. I hope it in the future. But those vehicles are fucking beastssssss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugkxa0bmgqJzSg5T-wdR5sRY4yOJugubUgYh









The developed Egyptian Saqr-45 missile launcher, where the launcher was developed by providing the missiles with a GPS satellite navigation guidance system and a laser researcher. The launcher became able to hit its targets accurately instead of the old versions of unguided area bombardment. The new launcher carries 30 missiles instead of the old launcher that carried 40 missiles. The container that was manually trimmed has been replaced with another. The container is dismantled and installed, and this is the reason for reducing the number of missiles from 40 Rocket to 30 missiles The design of the new launcher is also modern...

@Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60418-egypt-mitsubishi-electric-and-radars-tot-update



Egypt, Mitsubishi Electric, and radars ToT update 





The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) was reported to be in talks with the Japanese company Mitsubishi Electric regarding a transfer of technology (ToT) and license agreement for the local manufacture of one of Mitsubishi’s radar systems.
Mitsubishi Electric needs approval from the USA to proceed with the ToT agreement.

Looks like TR is 100% sure that Egypt will buying with ToT japanese radars. Inshallah kheir.






@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @sami_1 

Shaklena keda 90% done deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60418-egypt-mitsubishi-electric-and-radars-tot-update
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt, Mitsubishi Electric, and radars ToT update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) was reported to be in talks with the Japanese company Mitsubishi Electric regarding a transfer of technology (ToT) and license agreement for the local manufacture of one of Mitsubishi’s radar systems.
> Mitsubishi Electric needs approval from the USA to proceed with the ToT agreement.
> 
> Looks like TR is 100% sure that Egypt will buying with ToT japanese radars. Inshallah kheir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @sami_1
> 
> Shaklena keda 90% done deal.


Not too out of the ordinary for them to combine those Japanese radars with Indian tejas aircraft, with sourced French, South Korean components. Then again, an approval from America is what could stop it


----------



## Gaafar

just found this watercraft in the naval college, it looks like the LARR



Gaafar said:


> just found this watercraft in the naval college, it looks like the LARR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gaafar

also a marine deisel engine developed by the military technical college

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> just found this watercraft in the naval college, it looks like the LARR


But looks like we abandoned the torpedo the project or what?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572469531247005698
Hope that we get a lot of ToTs


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> also a marine deisel engine developed by the military technical college


Used for what?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ghostkiller said:


> But looks like we abandoned the torpedo the project or what?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572469531247005698
> Hope that we get a lot of ToTs


"I am confident that the MoU on Defence Cooperation will take our partnership to historic heights."
Lessa wakhed baly men this message. He said "take our partnership to historic heights" ya3ni there is something very big going to happen (production locally, JV between the two countries). Usually when someone sign a MoU, that isn't big, they will not say this.

@Gomig-21 what is your opinion about my statement?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572640684968116224


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> @Buschlaid , do you know how many Nimrs the EA is deploying?
> 
> View attachment 877784
> 
> 
> Also there was mention that these Haskey 2G vehicles are also used for by the EA for IED and mine detection. Any truth to that that you know of?
> 
> View attachment 877785


No idea how many NIMRs are out there, but probably many, as they are quite a common sight on footage from Sinai operations. I don't even think the numbers are public. Not only regular units, SOF uses them as well (very popular among Naval Thunderbolts).




















"Worse units" use them too but without turret (might be border patrol?)









And as for the Husky 2G, I've seen many articles from 2017 stating Egypt bought them but never any evidence nor any photos, which leads me to believe Egypt probably doesn't have them. If army had them, they would have used them in Sinai operations. Though, I might be wrong. Egypt is still somewhat secretive, besides engineering/demining equipment gets photographed a lot less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> "Worse units" use them too but without turret (might be border patrol?)


Meaning?? Which one?


----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> Meaning?? Which one?


See the quotation marks? They are important, as it means I didn't mean it literally, rather as a stupid comparison to SOF units, whom are much more experienced and skilled compared to these ordinary units.


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> @Buschlaid , supposedly this is a modified "D30" Russian artillery mounted on M109 chassis at Mohammed Naguib base inspection. What do you think of that? Perhaps this might be their thinking to make that change to the 109s?
> 
> View attachment 878922


This self-propelled howitzer is called SPH-122 and it is indeed D-30 howitzer on M109 chassis. It was produced locally, this design isn't fully Egyptian though. Back in the 80s, British proposed for export 122mm Vickers RO2001 Artillery Self-propelled Gun prototype. Egypt liked this idea and trialed it, but after series of modifications and successfull trials it wasn't adopted. I couldn't find any info that relates these two systems, however it's pretty clear Egyptians adopted this idea and modified the original superstructure to fit M109 chassis (which they build locally under license). My guess is that Egypt had built more chassis on purpose to make D-30 howitzers more mobile with a cheap solution, decently mobile and armoured and with united chassis which eases logistics. By the way, these were built many years ago, probably in the early 2000s and were used in Sinai operations. Though less common than M109s, still more than 100 were built and will likely remain in service for the upcoming years, untill they start being replaced by K9 Thunder. 

























For comparison, RO2001 proposed by the British:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> See the quotation marks? They are important, as it means I didn't mean it literally, rather as a stupid comparison to SOF units, whom are much more experienced and skilled compared to these ordinary units.


Ik but i didn't take it seriously. I thought like for the conscripts and regulars forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> More and more Caiman APCs, over 700 of these were passed on to the Egyptian army from the US' Iraq/Afghanistan surplus inventory. Looks like a RDF with an AK-103 and bayonet.
> 
> View attachment 880119


Noticed that the BAE Caimans have locally made turret and are equipped with old SGM (improved SG-43) machine gun, also made under license. They've been fitted to RG-33s as well.







Gomig-21 said:


> @Buschlaid , check it out. Our old friend with the windscreen from Aqaba 3 exercise with the Jordanian SOF. This ATVs are strictly used by the Sa'aka from what we've seen of them so far, ey?
> 
> View attachment 880131


It seems to be the case, yes.


Gomig-21 said:


> Who can identify this rifle?
> 
> View attachment 880134
> 
> View attachment 880135


FN MAG, general-purpose machine gun. Egyptian license built version is called Helwan 920 (weirdly enough Beretta 92S is named the same way).


Ghostkiller said:


> The Egyptian-made ST-500 armored vehicle, locally manufactured at the 200 Military Factory, in partnership between the Egyptian private company IMUT and the Ministry of Military Production, the Egyptian Land Forces contracted 100 armored vehicles as a first batch...


Cannot wait to finally see them in great numbers on display together with new Temsahs, just like any other vehicles are lined up during opening ceremonies of exercises. It's a really pretty MRAP!

By the way, am I the only one who is having trouble responding to multiple messages in just one message? The moment I click on another page to respond to another post, my answer to the previous post gets deleted. Thus I have to divide it into more parts ://

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> Noticed that the BAE Caimans have locally made turret and are equipped with old SGM (improved SG-43) machine gun, also made under license. They've been fitted to RG-33s as well.
> View attachment 881559
> 
> 
> It seems to be the case, yes.
> 
> FN MAG, general-purpose machine gun. Egyptian license built version is called Helwan 920 (weirdly enough Beretta 92S is named the same way).
> 
> Cannot wait to finally see them in great numbers on display, just like any other vehicles are lined up during opening ceremonies of exercises. It's a really pretty MRAP!
> 
> By the way, am I the only one who is having trouble responding to multiple messages in just one message? The moment I click on another page to respond to another post, my answer to the previous gets deleted so I have to divide it into more parts ://


Thank you for your contribution.

Egypt and India, the Helwan 300 fighter, is back in its new form, and the castle and Cleopatra maneuvers surprises


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @Buschlaid does Egypt still use Swingfire ATGMs or we retired them.

@Philip the Arab I just got an idea and it is to replace Swingfire ATGMs (if we still use them) with the ARQUM missile from Saudi Arabia. ARQUM is a modern ATGM mounted on vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502640590718181377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568365877116178433
What is your opinion for everybody?

@Gaafar eh ra2yak


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572861677749800960


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502640590718181377
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568365877116178433
> What is your opinion for everybody?
> 
> @Gaafar eh ra2yak


kinda surprised it entered service since usually these saudi projects never get past the mockup stage
no intent of ridiculing the saudi army


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> kinda surprised it entered service since usually these saudi projects never get past the mockup stage
> no intent of ridiculing the saudi army


True. But still some of their products aren't really indigenous due that they got missiles and weapons technologies from the south african firm Denel (which everybody does it). But in the future, KSA will have their own proper projects. Even Raad cruise missile (Pakistan), its origins comes from Denel. It is almost a finished projects but all they needed is funds and mass production which KSA did.









How SA’s weapons tech was ‘stolen’ and given to Saudi arms company | Citypress


The alleged Saudi theft of Denel’s sophisticated arms data has been described as a threat to national security.




www.news24.com





That's why we must either to work with Denel or to get ToT from KSA and UAE.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Like I said always, Astra ToT will change our Air Force immensely where we can put them on Rafales MIG-29. And maybe in the future an anti radiation missile.

Something for sure KSA and UAE are developing their AAM and Egypt ofc will buy from them.


----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @Buschlaid does Egypt still use Swingfire ATGMs or we retired them.


Most likely retired, only TOWs (on HMMWV, YPR PRAT), Malyutkas (Jeep J8) and Konkurs (Fahd 280-30) remain in use on vehicles. Swingfire used to be fired from Jeeps, light trucks and T-62 (just a few made).


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @Buschlaid does Egypt still use Swingfire ATGMs or we retired them.
> 
> @Philip the Arab I just got an idea and it is to replace Swingfire ATGMs (if we still use them) with the ARQUM missile from Saudi Arabia. ARQUM is a modern ATGM mounted on vehicles.


They dont put their weapons to service they only show them off and then buy from the west later on. I'd be suprised if this is in service in acceptable numbers


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> They dont put their weapons to service they only show them off and then buy from the west later on. I'd be suprised if this is in service in acceptable numbers


But this will be against MBS vision that to indigenize their equipment to 50% by 2030.


__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7146156488090864902




Look at this magnificient Black Cobra @Hydration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60425-egypt-eurofighter-typhoon-deal-program-timeline



Egypt - Eurofighter Typhoon deal: Program timeline 






Egyptian President Abdel Fattah El-Sisi is committed to acquiring the Eurofighter Typhoon from Italy to further diversify and modernize the Egyptian Air Force (EAF), despite the recent procurement of Rafale jets. The Typhoon sale is part of a $12 billion arms mega-deal between Italy and Egypt, which also includes warships. While pursuing the deal, Cairo is anxiously trying to prevent the U.S. from sabotaging the Typhoon talks to maintain Israel's Qualitative Military Edge (QME). Egypt wants an “un-downgraded” Typhoon and the Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM). 

Tactical Report has prepared a 1,616-word report as well as an infographic to provide a definitive overview of the deal and shed light on key events since 2019. 

Our special report is structured as follows:
Key Judgements
Current Program Status
Program History
-2013-2019: U.S. sanctions push Egypt toward alternatives
-2019: Egyptian fighter options 
-2020: Arms mega-deal with Italy 
-2020-2021: Rafale vs Typhoon
-2022: U.S. involvement, Su-35 cancelation, and Typhoon deal inching closer
-September 2022: Typhoon talks advance

@Gomig-21 looks like TR is sure about that we are close to finish the deal. Here "“un-downgraded” Typhoon and the Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM).". So it does mean that we didn't get the Meteor on the new batch of Rafales?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gaafar said:


> kinda surprised it entered service since usually these saudi projects never get past the mockup stage
> no intent of ridiculing the saudi army


Good intent.. but can you enlighten us about the Saudi projects that never got past the mockup stage..???


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> But this will be against MBS vision that to indigenize their equipment to 50% by 2030.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.tiktok.com/video/7146156488090864902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this magnificient Black Cobra @Hydration


Well they certainly arent going anywhere with purchasing manafacturing lines and not teaching their scintists anything but letting foreigners do that and these can leave the kingdom any minute.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @sami_1
> 
> Shaklena keda 90% done deal.



Ma3lesh o3zorni I haven't replied to the last couple of tags and questions you had. 

I honestly don't think this MoU means they're close to a full contract with India and ToT of the Tejas and Dhruv helicopter TBH. I have nothing to back that up except just intuition alone. 

The Tejas presents way too many obstacles from the engines to the armament to the avionics and more. The Dhruv needs to be evaluated as to whether it's a significant step up from the Gazelle (which we already produce and have been for a very long time) or if it's just a small step up? 

Egypt has all the capabilities of building its own light attack helicopter from start to finish and the only difficulty is the metallurgy for the fuselage panels, be it titanium or composites but it can achieve the knowledge in a few years time especially with the recent steel and aluminum textile industry it has just announced it will be developing and exporting in huge quantities. So I think it should just go that way as far as helicopters are concerned. For a fighter program, I still think the MiG-29M/M2 or even a Sukhoi-30 or 35 assembly line like India agreed with Russia to do with their Su-30MKI would be the BEST solution for Egypt and its own fighter program.

Then it can take much of the European technologies it has been able to acquire and customize these Russo/Egypto airplanes and make them spectacular as well as dance their way around CAATSA. I just don't think Tejas is the right option because of the reasons I mentioned.



Ghostkiller said:


> "I am confident that the MoU on Defence Cooperation will take our partnership to historic heights."
> Lessa wakhed baly men this message. He said "take our partnership to historic heights" ya3ni there is something very big going to happen (production locally, JV between the two countries). Usually when someone sign a MoU, that isn't big, they will not say this.
> 
> @Gomig-21 what is your opinion about my statement?



Honestly, I think it's just the usual statements they always make when they sign on with a new ally. It's basically an understanding that they will cooperate together in mostly exercises, really, more so than technology transferring of any kind.



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572640684968116224



The tweets are ok to see when you're not a twitter subscriber, but for me it's much better to post the actual pictures to see them in full size and the story behind this aircraft is interesting but I would love to see the interior and how they've arranged the seating rooms, the meeting rooms, the coms room etc. How advanced is it and how technically built is it for the president of Egypt to be able to get into it in times of war or nuclear disasters and still be able to run the country etc. Just like the way the US' Air Force One operates which brings me to the name. The definitely need to name it something else other than Air Force One ya3ni a7a meten marra calling it the same thing is total bullshit. Must be much more original than that. Call it something like Air Tutankhamun or Air Pharoah One would be much better than the same name the US uses.

And this is the 7478I with the much larger 2nd floor area. This is one of the ridiculously large 747s almost as large as the ridiculously stupid and failed Airbus A380.






And one of the beauties of this thing is it has the new, revamped GE high powered engines with reverse thrust of course.

*








*



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @Buschlaid does Egypt still use Swingfire ATGMs or we retired them.



They might still have them fitted on some of the very few T-62s they have in use with the Republican Guard, whether in Cairo or in Luxor etc. But most likely not since they have much more advanced ATGMs than those old British ones that they most likely put them away in storage.

Sinai patrol with a Nimr of the EGY Army leading a pair of RG-33 MRAPs in the Sinai.






The Egyptian Army has bought dozens of these fully equipped mobile EW jamming field trucks that is uses mostly in Sinai and used them extensively during operation Sinai 2018 when they cleansed the northeast Sinai of vermin and cretins and actually froze the entire norther sector as well as all of southern Israel's cell towers with these things. I forget the name of the SA company but these are some of quite a bit of South African equipment the EGY army uses.






Is this one of the greatest submarine pictures you've ever seen? What a great view of an Egyptian Navy (most likely a Romeo submarine) on the surface of the Mediterranean skimming across. Not sure who took the picture, but my guess is most likely a US aircraft of some kind.






From Cleopatra 2022 with the French Navy. We should be seeing a lot more great pics soon.






Captain Mustafa and admiral Jean-Pierre. 






Looks like Egyptian Gowind flanking a French frigate in the process of fueling from a French navy replenishing ship to starboard flank.






ENS Alexandria in the Red Sea passing by a US unmanned sea drone.






Part of the new Naval Task Force which is responsible for enhancing maritime security in the Red Sea, Bab al-Mandeb strait and the Gulf of Aden as part of the Combined Maritime Forces (CMF). The Egyptian Navy has taken the first command leadership role of the task force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Hydration said:


> Well they certainly arent going anywhere with purchasing manafacturing lines and not teaching their scintists anything but letting foreigners do that and these can leave the kingdom any minute.


You seem to be an ignorant..Iranian and MB inclined..on most of your posts..
Jealous??? That's stupid..


----------



## Gaafar

The SC said:


> Good intent.. but can you enlighten us about the Saudi projects that never got past the mockup stage..???


TB001s, Samoons, the shafak radar,



Gaafar said:


> TB001s, Samoons, the shafak radar,


They recently signed a deal for a Chinese factory to he built in Saudi Arabia to build CH4s though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 looks like TR is sure about that we are close to finish the deal. Here "“un-downgraded” Typhoon and the Meteor beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM).". So it does mean that we didn't get the Meteor on the new batch of Rafales?



If you think about it, isn't this exactly what we've been saying on this thread ever since the first rumor of this mega Italian deal came out a couple of years ago? We said the exact thing TR is claiming the EGY military is requesting of the Italians regarding a fully viable Eurofighter Typhoon with ZERO downgrading of any sort AND 100% agreement to provide not only the Meteor, but in the numbers requested and not just a lousy handful that would run out quickly and not be replaced. So many of these little but very significant details are what take a lot of time to make these deals happen. But it's very interesting how we predetermined these would be the exact sticking points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

The SC said:


> You seem to be an ignorant..Iranian and MB inclined..on most of your posts..
> Jealous??? That's stupid..


Yeah...not everything is sunshine and rainbows


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> If you think about it, isn't this exactly what we've been saying on this thread ever since the first rumor of this mega Italian deal came out a couple of years ago? We said the exact thing TR is claiming the EGY military is requesting of the Italians regarding a fully viable Eurofighter Typhoon with ZERO downgrading of any sort AND 100% agreement to provide not only the Meteor, but in the numbers requested and not just a lousy handful that would run out quickly and not be replaced. So many of these little but very significant details are what take a lot of time to make these deals happen. But it's very interesting how we predetermined these would be the exact sticking points.


I think we either will have SU-35 either EFT either F-15. We don't have the money necessary to buy two of them especially F-15 and EFT that will be +5billions $


----------



## Buschlaid

People, are there any pictures of 155 GH 52 Finnish howitzers in Egyptian service? Found numerous sources claiming they were purchased but never noticed any on displays or exercises.


----------



## The SC

The successful launch of the Harpoon missile from an Egyptian submarine | As well as the successful launch of a torpedo from one of the Egyptian battleships..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> People, are there any pictures of 155 GH 52 Finnish howitzers in Egyptian service? Found numerous sources claiming they were purchased but never noticed any on displays or exercises.


Me too but I didn't find it in any video or photo so I think it isn't true.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxxMbDolygNO-x6DbCa4Fxu4oMRW0QveN1









Some of the drones working with the Egyptian border guards
We start from the bottom

The Austrian Camcopter S-100 drone is a helicopter that can take off and land vertically with a range of up to 200 km and with additional fuel tanks up to 330 km, and it flies at an altitude of 5.5 km from the surface of the earth and can stay in the air for 6 hours, rising to 10 hours if equipped With additional fuel tanks, it can be equipped with optical detection systems, synthetic aperture radar (SAR) or signal espionage equipment, flying at a maximum speed of 240 km per hour.

- The Chinese Drone ASN-209 Egypt obtained the right to manufacture and assemble this local drone, and it is the legitimate father of the Egyptian Drone Nut
Launched by a catapult, it flies at a speed of 180 km per hour at an altitude of up to 5 km, has a maximum range of 200 km and can stay in the air for 10 hours

- The small American drone RQ-20B Puma, which is launched by hand for field reconnaissance and providing the forces with information, can stay in the air for 5.5 hours. This extended version has a range of 60 km and flies at an altitude of 150 meters

- The last penultimate drone is an unknown drone, but it is believed to be designed and manufactured by ICER, which is the same Egyptian company that manufactures the June 30 drone and the Thebes-30 drone

- The English R4E Skyeye drone is launched by a catapult and has a maximum speed of 200 km per hour and is able to stay for 8 hours in the air and carries up to 82 kg of equipment and flies at an altitude of 4.6 km from the surface of the earth.

Till now no one knows the identity of the anonymous drone. I hope it is a new locally made drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Buschlaid said:


> People, are there any pictures of 155 GH 52 Finnish howitzers in Egyptian service? Found numerous sources claiming they were purchased but never noticed any on displays or exercises.


A collapse occurred in the pipe ingot and exploded and the deal was canceled and it is said that Egypt is on its way to manufacture Indian danush.



Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxxMbDolygNO-x6DbCa4Fxu4oMRW0QveN1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the drones working with the Egyptian border guards
> We start from the bottom
> 
> The Austrian Camcopter S-100 drone is a helicopter that can take off and land vertically with a range of up to 200 km and with additional fuel tanks up to 330 km, and it flies at an altitude of 5.5 km from the surface of the earth and can stay in the air for 6 hours, rising to 10 hours if equipped With additional fuel tanks, it can be equipped with optical detection systems, synthetic aperture radar (SAR) or signal espionage equipment, flying at a maximum speed of 240 km per hour.
> 
> - The Chinese Drone ASN-209 Egypt obtained the right to manufacture and assemble this local drone, and it is the legitimate father of the Egyptian Drone Nut
> Launched by a catapult, it flies at a speed of 180 km per hour at an altitude of up to 5 km, has a maximum range of 200 km and can stay in the air for 10 hours
> 
> - The small American drone RQ-20B Puma, which is launched by hand for field reconnaissance and providing the forces with information, can stay in the air for 5.5 hours. This extended version has a range of 60 km and flies at an altitude of 150 meters
> 
> - The last penultimate drone is an unknown drone, but it is believed to be designed and manufactured by ICER, which is the same Egyptian company that manufactures the June 30 drone and the Thebes-30 drone
> 
> - The English R4E Skyeye drone is launched by a catapult and has a maximum speed of 200 km per hour and is able to stay for 8 hours in the air and carries up to 82 kg of equipment and flies at an altitude of 4.6 km from the surface of the earth.
> 
> Till now no one knows the identity of the anonymous drone. I hope it is a new locally made drone.


The unknown drone is made in Argentina or the United Kingdom


----------



## joker88

Nostromo Kabori


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> A collapse occurred in the pipe ingot and exploded and the deal was canceled and it is said that Egypt is on its way to manufacture Indian danush.


Me too I saw it on the memilitary and arabdefense hahahaha. I saw comments saying that Danush does have some problems.


----------



## The SC

Gaafar said:


> TB001s, Samoons, the shafak radar,
> 
> 
> They recently signed a deal for a Chinese factory to he built in Saudi Arabia to build CH4s though


Saudi Arabia signed an agreement with Sichuan Tengoen Technology to locally produce its *TB001 *UAV as the* Al-Eqab-1/2*, complete with full technology transfer.










A locally produced unit flying.

*Samoom* is currently under development by Intra Defense








Also..a deal between Saudi Arabia and the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) for the establishment of a production line and regional maintenance center in Saudi Arabia that would eventually churn out some 300 CH-4Bs *over the next decade* (making Saudi Arabia the largest operator of UCAVs in the world, assuming current statistics).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> *Samoom* is currently under development by Intra Defense


There is a chance that we will buy it in the future.


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Navy is preparing to receive the new missile ship Gowind 2500 "Ismailia"








Ghostkiller said:


> There is a chance that we will buy it in the future.


Not only buy it.. most likely co-produce it..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Navy is preparing to receive the new missile ship Gowind 2500 "Ismailia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only buy it.. most likely co-produce it..


Thebes-30 E-June-30 and this will be a deadly combo if used correctly with armaments produce in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> There is a chance that we will buy it in the future.


Shame Vilkha wasn't bought. Very capable system.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> Shame Vilkha wasn't bought. Very capable system.


i was talking about the drone and not the MLRS.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60457-egypt-cetc-and-radars-tot



Egypt,CETC, and radars ToT








The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in advanced talks with China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) for a transfer of technology (ToT) and production agreement concerning radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

As Asian firms compete for Egyptian military aircraft deals, Cairo eyes local production - Breaking Defense


India and South Korea are competing on a light attack deal that analysts say could boost Egypt’s domestic production and knowledge base.




breakingdefense.com





Great analysis (something that we are talked about it). @sami_1 can Egypt upgrade the MK1A to MK2 if the deal is signed or we must change the whole airframe, and the production infrastructure do it?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570139328332066816
Looks like we are getting some weapons hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> As Asian firms compete for Egyptian military aircraft deals, Cairo eyes local production - Breaking Defense
> 
> 
> India and South Korea are competing on a light attack deal that analysts say could boost Egypt’s domestic production and knowledge base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> breakingdefense.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great analysis (something that we are talked about it). @sami_1 can Egypt upgrade the MK1A to MK2 if the deal is signed or we must change the whole airframe, and the production infrastructure do it?




politically and internationally




We must bear in mind things that some do not see, but they are clearly visible. Europe as an entity that will not have the future like the countries of Asia. India and China will be the main economic and technological countries in the future. Europe sells its assets to India. India bought Nokia and some European car companies. The Indian market is huge, with 1500 million people.
Europe's technology, its products are no longer and will not be the most technical in the future, Europe has failed to produce a fifth generation fighter, and the European sixth generation fighter project is reeling, consequently the shrinkage of European markets and the Russian and American war against Europe in Ukraine

This led to the arrival of energy to India and China at a very low cost to develop the economies of these countries with the weakening of the European economies.

The West sees Egyptian cooperation with India as better than cooperation with the Chinese beast, as I still see the West that India is a vassal to them and is easy to control.

The West failed when it refused to transfer technology to countries. In the past, these countries turned to China and are heading to Southeast Asian countries and India now

Is cooperation in the production of light aircraft with South Korea better or India?
South Korea The T-50 plane project is a joint project between Lockheed Martin and South Korea.
South Korea is dependent on America, so you will in any case be subject to American policies and restrictions on technology transfer to Egypt.
Some see the licensing program for the production of the Korean K-9A1 cannon useful for Egypt, although Egypt simply had with a limited investment of less than 100 million dollars to develop a parallel cannon locally. Consequently, Egypt purchased 200 cannons and 100 support vehicles of ammunition and fire management at a value of 1.6 billion dollars, in addition to the cost of production licenses From South Korea, huge numbers, especially you. Why is this subtraction from my side, because simply Egypt was able to produce the M109 cannon locally by reverse engineering in the past in a project and you are taking over one of the 3 largest tank factories in the world, the 200 factory, which failed from its beginning until this moment in reaching an economic production of its products, so its power plant Up to 40 tanks per month, the production was 4 tanks of the M1A1 model per month, and it was forbidden to convert to the production of heavy civilian equipment with a capacity of 5,000 prepared annually, and we tried to produce a local loader, which was a well-deserved failure and did not produce and will not have a market because it did not take into account the needs of local and international markets and the level of quality required because it is in In the end, a government factory sees adding a tomato sauce production line to improve the economic feasibility of the factory. The production of tanks and armored vehicles has grown on a global level.

That is, simply, cooperation with South Korea depends on administrative failure and failure to attract professionals and train continuous development and design entities, as a result of considering any spending on scientific research a waste of resources and the menial salaries they provide to employees that only attract the failure in the first place, and as a result, the military production has produced less than one billion dollars since the eighties annually. So far, without any real development or growth, so it is strange that cooperation with South Korea is the best drain on the limited Egyptian financial resources and the development of opportunities not to build a national Kurds or a developed private sector. An unknown Emirati comes to participate in the government, which opens all doors for him, as long as personal interests, not national ones, have been taken into account for some in decision-making entities





LCA TEJAS aircraft project
The aircraft is upgradable to the LCA MKA1 model
India announced its ability to reduce the price by an additional 4 million dollars
The plane can also be reduced in weight by 400 kg
The aircraft has a thermal and radar signature as low as RCS 0.3 meters, unlike the Korean, which has a much larger radar signature, up to twice as much

That is, simply some limited improvement in the engine's thrust ability, or the use of another engine, such as the French M88, with a thrust between 21,000-24,000 lbs.
Or go directly to the GE-414 engine, or further develop the GE-404 IN20 . engine
To increase the boost capacity to 21,000 lbs
France can provide that the LCA-MK1A aircraft becomes very high-performance and there is no need for the LCA MK2 aircraft from some development of the LCA-MK1A aircraft, with the reduction of the weight of the aircraft and the development of the UTTAM radar or even the use of radar from Leonardo and can be produced in a comprehensive deal, for example 120+ radar for the LCA plane may rise The number to 250 planes, where production licenses are up to 250 planes between Egypt and India
The proposed radar lights can be fitted to the aircraft with derivative versions of it for the MIG-29M and MIRAGE-2000 aircraft. 
In the event that Egypt obtains 24 Emirates MIRAGE-200-9 aircraft


The LCA-MKEG plane
Its specification can be upgraded to
Internal fuel up to 2800 kg and propulsion capacity
Ammunition weight up to 5.3 tons
The maximum take-off weight is 14 tons
The engine thrust capacity starts from 21,000 pounds, and we do not need, as we can see, for the LCA MK2

When Egypt acquired the Mirage 2000, it assembled the MAGIC-2 missile
The K-8E assembled the PL-7 missile, which is the Chinese version of the MAGIC-2 missile

India offers ammunition and the most important of them
ASTRA-1/2 in the near future
The BRAHMOS-NG missile, which can be equipped with the MIRAGE-2000 / RAFALE / MIG-29M aircraft
RUDRAM-2 multipurpose missile
whether anti-radiation missile
Or copy the atmosphere of the earth and the atmosphere of the surface
India will accept technology transfer in case of MEAGA DEAL

To illustrate a simple example, at least 600 ASTRA-2 missiles
300 - 500 BRAHMOS-NG missiles
300 RUDRAM-2 missiles
As initial orders, India will provide two missiles for local production, one of them is BVR and the other is air-to-ground / air-to-surface because your requests exceed 1000 different missiles

The LCA can be equipped with French METEOR/MICA-NG munitions and HAMMER bombs
It can be supplied with Russian munitions and an open source for any Egyptian munitions. In the Egyptian case, the requests are huge and a billion-dollar deal over 10 years.





Instead of producing the LCA-MK2, Egypt may go directly to the plane under development TEDBF

The same thing is that Egypt may choose a plane derived from the Indian CATS for local production, and there is also cooperation in another drone with India





India thought about technology transfer and the Egyptian domestic market for the plane


The levels of technology transfer from India are much higher than that of South Korea. It is an Indian policy that considers open sources and the provision of technology transfer an acquired right. This is the reason why India developed in the software industry in the past by publishing programs, information and courses on software popularly, which led to its development

India sees the technology transfer process as an advantage for its sale of the aircraft, while South Korea is primarily targeting high profit only. South Korea sells the FA-50 for 60 million dollars to Poland, and in the case of the Malaysian deal, the price will also be very high.

Therefore, Egypt can obtain from India the transfer of various technologies, whether in Avionics aircraft. The matter here is not to assemble an aircraft or transfer limited techniques related to the structure, but it can develop into a package of Avionics systems and components used in many aircraft as well.

Egypt will not produce less than 120 aircraft, on the contrary, the size of the local market could rise even greater

It needs 70 training planes and 10 aerobatics and air games
In the case of Egypt, marketing for being a pilot training center for Africa, with the high cost of training facilities, becomes more economically feasible for African countries to train pilots in Egypt, which makes Egypt need additional numbers of aircraft, not less than 30 other aircraft. African to expand
Production as a form of marketing
In addition to the need for 50 other fighters with an improved version of LCA-TAJAS or TEDBF instead of 50 MIG-35 aircraft
In other words, the real Egyptian requests will not be less than 160 aircraft, only for the Egyptian market in the export markets for African air weapons and some Arab countries that have small air weapons or need an alternative to ALPHJET/HAWK
Transferring technology in aviation systems from India will be the beginning of development. The future in Egypt will change and the private sector will become dominant, unlike the army’s control over everything, because it will inevitably fail.
The economy will be handed over to the private sector. The private sector is what will develop the Egyptian industry in general, because its orientation will have to develop products, unlike failed government companies such as AOI and MOAP, which remained 50 years at the same level without real development, but its ability collapsed, such as destroying the aircraft industry for the past ten years. In AOI, because the system in Egypt is originally affiliated with Europe, and to develop the European economy, we limit these entities. Their ability to manufacture tanks and even jeeps has collapsed, so we want someone to tell us about AAV products now, or the products of the Egyptian aircraft factory or the Egyptian helicopter factory, we have been saying for years that Egypt will turn to industry For reasons related to the large size of the military requirements and the inability of the Egyptian economy to purchase weapons from abroad in quantities sufficient for the needs of the Egyptian Air Force, and we all saw the difficulties of obtaining European or Russian fighters
European arms restrictions

Coming to another point, the LCA plane is supposed to start to produce a local plane, such as the Chinese FC-35 or AMCA with the 5.5G FIGHTERS.

Coming to another point, the Indian plane LCH with its current technology will not find it acceptable, but with developments in the engines, the plane's propeller blades, the redesign of the plane, becomes good and competitive, and if you are the best upgraded version of the Z-10ME plane
But many factors, including India wants to transfer technology to Egypt, India will not simply place restrictions on local development programs because it wants to make itself a real source of arms, and it will not reach this level except by selling arms to a country like Egypt, as it is the only customer that has saved billions of dollars and a good reputation for Indian products

The same is true for an upgraded version of the Dhruv ALH aircraft, according to Western safety and quality standards used in Egypt.
And the size of the Egyptian market for the two LCH/ALH planes exceeds 240 planes, apart from any export deals

There is a difficulty in exporting weapons due to the lack of competence and experience, and also because they are government companies that cannot pay bribes to arms importers, in addition to Egypt’s inability to advertise well for local weapons, as Egypt has 2 arms exhibitions.






In the Indian-Egyptian negotiations, cooperation in the development of jet engines was mentioned. Is it flying with aircraft engines, cruise missile engines, or others? It was not specified, but we are a point in consideration, and of course South Korea is prohibited by America from providing such cooperation
There is a difference between assembling a plane with South Korea, which only serves to reduce the cost of the plane, because the salaries for the Egyptians are very low, and the production of a self-propelled gun, its technology is not high. So that Egypt does not turn to Russia or China in the production of tanks, for example, while the matter with India is different, especially as India is moving from the stage of providing medium-performance technology to the most advanced, gradually driven by the size of its huge market and the availability of specialized cadres in large numbers, as well as the expansion of the Indian private sector in the defense industries side




The last point is the Egyptian-Indian cooperation that will make there competition from China and flexibility from Europe in the transfer of technology, because we simply will not be competitive in price or technology, rarely offered by other countries.


Negotiating power factors between Egypt and India
It is the size of the huge and diverse Egyptian demands in a whole series of equipment in the field of aviation, sea and land, which provides long-term cooperation between the two countries and the quality of qualities increases as it increases the more there becomes flexibility in the field of cooperation in the field of technology transfer. Financial, which determines the volume of local manufacturing and the volume of technology transfer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> politically and internationally
> View attachment 882267
> 
> We must bear in mind things that some do not see, but they are clearly visible. Europe as an entity that will not have the future like the countries of Asia. India and China will be the main economic and technological countries in the future. Europe sells its assets to India. India bought Nokia and some European car companies. The Indian market is huge, with 1500 million people.
> Europe's technology, its products are no longer and will not be the most technical in the future, Europe has failed to produce a fifth generation fighter, and the European sixth generation fighter project is reeling, consequently the shrinkage of European markets and the Russian and American war against Europe in Ukraine
> 
> This led to the arrival of energy to India and China at a very low cost to develop the economies of these countries with the weakening of the European economies.
> 
> The West sees Egyptian cooperation with India as better than cooperation with the Chinese beast, as I still see the West that India is a vassal to them and is easy to control.
> 
> The West failed when it refused to transfer technology to countries. In the past, these countries turned to China and are heading to Southeast Asian countries and India now
> 
> Is cooperation in the production of light aircraft with South Korea better or India?
> South Korea The T-50 plane project is a joint project between Lockheed Martin and South Korea.
> South Korea is dependent on America, so you will in any case be subject to American policies and restrictions on technology transfer to Egypt.
> Some see the licensing program for the production of the Korean K-9A1 cannon useful for Egypt, although Egypt simply had with a limited investment of less than 100 million dollars to develop a parallel cannon locally. Consequently, Egypt purchased 200 cannons and 100 support vehicles of ammunition and fire management at a value of 1.6 billion dollars, in addition to the cost of production licenses From South Korea, huge numbers, especially you. Why is this subtraction from my side, because simply Egypt was able to produce the M109 cannon locally by reverse engineering in the past in a project and you are taking over one of the 3 largest tank factories in the world, the 200 factory, which failed from its beginning until this moment in reaching an economic production of its products, so its power plant Up to 40 tanks per month, the production was 4 tanks of the M1A1 model per month, and it was forbidden to convert to the production of heavy civilian equipment with a capacity of 5,000 prepared annually, and we tried to produce a local loader, which was a well-deserved failure and did not produce and will not have a market because it did not take into account the needs of local and international markets and the level of quality required because it is in In the end, a government factory sees adding a tomato sauce production line to improve the economic feasibility of the factory. The production of tanks and armored vehicles has grown on a global level.
> 
> That is, simply, cooperation with South Korea depends on administrative failure and failure to attract professionals and train continuous development and design entities, as a result of considering any spending on scientific research a waste of resources and the menial salaries they provide to employees that only attract the failure in the first place, and as a result, the military production has produced less than one billion dollars since the eighties annually. So far, without any real development or growth, so it is strange that cooperation with South Korea is the best drain on the limited Egyptian financial resources and the development of opportunities not to build a national Kurds or a developed private sector. An unknown Emirati comes to participate in the government, which opens all doors for him, as long as personal interests, not national ones, have been taken into account for some in decision-making entities
> View attachment 882268
> 
> 
> LCA TEJAS aircraft project
> The aircraft is upgradable to the LCA MKA1 model
> India announced its ability to reduce the price by an additional 4 million dollars
> The plane can also be reduced in weight by 400 kg
> The aircraft has a thermal and radar signature as low as RCS 0.3 meters, unlike the Korean, which has a much larger radar signature, up to twice as much
> 
> That is, simply some limited improvement in the engine's thrust ability, or the use of another engine, such as the French M88, with a thrust between 21,000-24,000 lbs.
> Or go directly to the GE-414 engine, or further develop the GE-404 IN20 . engine
> To increase the boost capacity to 21,000 lbs
> France can provide that the LCA-MK1A aircraft becomes very high-performance and there is no need for the LCA MK2 aircraft from some development of the LCA-MK1A aircraft, with the reduction of the weight of the aircraft and the development of the UTTAM radar or even the use of radar from Leonardo and can be produced in a comprehensive deal, for example 120+ radar for the LCA plane may rise The number to 250 planes, where production licenses are up to 250 planes between Egypt and India
> The proposed radar lights can be fitted to the aircraft with derivative versions of it for the MIG-29M and MIRAGE-2000 aircraft.
> In the event that Egypt obtains 24 Emirates MIRAGE-200-9 aircraft
> 
> 
> The LCA-MKEG plane
> Its specification can be upgraded to
> Internal fuel up to 2800 kg and propulsion capacity
> Ammunition weight up to 5.3 tons
> The maximum take-off weight is 14 tons
> The engine thrust capacity starts from 21,000 pounds, and we do not need, as we can see, for the LCA MK2
> 
> When Egypt acquired the Mirage 2000, it assembled the MAGIC-2 missile
> The K-8E assembled the PL-7 missile, which is the Chinese version of the MAGIC-2 missile
> 
> India offers ammunition and the most important of them
> ASTRA-1/2 in the near future
> The BRAHMOS-NG missile, which can be equipped with the MIRAGE-2000 / RAFALE / MIG-29M aircraft
> RUDRAM-2 multipurpose missile
> whether anti-radiation missile
> Or copy the atmosphere of the earth and the atmosphere of the surface
> India will accept technology transfer in case of MEAGA DEAL
> 
> To illustrate a simple example, at least 600 ASTRA-2 missiles
> 300 - 500 BRAHMOS-NG missiles
> 300 RUDRAM-2 missiles
> As initial orders, India will provide two missiles for local production, one of them is BVR and the other is air-to-ground / air-to-surface because your requests exceed 1000 different missiles
> 
> The LCA can be equipped with French METEOR/MICA-NG munitions and HAMMER bombs
> It can be supplied with Russian munitions and an open source for any Egyptian munitions. In the Egyptian case, the requests are huge and a billion-dollar deal over 10 years.
> 
> View attachment 882270
> 
> Instead of producing the LCA-MK2, Egypt may go directly to the plane under development TEDBF
> 
> The same thing is that Egypt may choose a plane derived from the Indian CATS for local production, and there is also cooperation in another drone with India
> 
> View attachment 882272
> 
> India thought about technology transfer and the Egyptian domestic market for the plane
> 
> 
> The levels of technology transfer from India are much higher than that of South Korea. It is an Indian policy that considers open sources and the provision of technology transfer an acquired right. This is the reason why India developed in the software industry in the past by publishing programs, information and courses on software popularly, which led to its development
> 
> India sees the technology transfer process as an advantage for its sale of the aircraft, while South Korea is primarily targeting high profit only. South Korea sells the FA-50 for 60 million dollars to Poland, and in the case of the Malaysian deal, the price will also be very high.
> 
> Therefore, Egypt can obtain from India the transfer of various technologies, whether in Avionics aircraft. The matter here is not to assemble an aircraft or transfer limited techniques related to the structure, but it can develop into a package of Avionics systems and components used in many aircraft as well.
> 
> Egypt will not produce less than 120 aircraft, on the contrary, the size of the local market could rise even greater
> 
> It needs 70 training planes and 10 aerobatics and air games
> In the case of Egypt, marketing for being a pilot training center for Africa, with the high cost of training facilities, becomes more economically feasible for African countries to train pilots in Egypt, which makes Egypt need additional numbers of aircraft, not less than 30 other aircraft. African to expand
> Production as a form of marketing
> In addition to the need for 50 other fighters with an improved version of LCA-TAJAS or TEDBF instead of 50 MIG-35 aircraft
> In other words, the real Egyptian requests will not be less than 160 aircraft, only for the Egyptian market in the export markets for African air weapons and some Arab countries that have small air weapons or need an alternative to ALPHJET/HAWK
> Transferring technology in aviation systems from India will be the beginning of development. The future in Egypt will change and the private sector will become dominant, unlike the army’s control over everything, because it will inevitably fail.
> The economy will be handed over to the private sector. The private sector is what will develop the Egyptian industry in general, because its orientation will have to develop products, unlike failed government companies such as AOI and MOAP, which remained 50 years at the same level without real development, but its ability collapsed, such as destroying the aircraft industry for the past ten years. In AOI, because the system in Egypt is originally affiliated with Europe, and to develop the European economy, we limit these entities. Their ability to manufacture tanks and even jeeps has collapsed, so we want someone to tell us about AAV products now, or the products of the Egyptian aircraft factory or the Egyptian helicopter factory, we have been saying for years that Egypt will turn to industry For reasons related to the large size of the military requirements and the inability of the Egyptian economy to purchase weapons from abroad in quantities sufficient for the needs of the Egyptian Air Force, and we all saw the difficulties of obtaining European or Russian fighters
> European arms restrictions
> 
> Coming to another point, the LCA plane is supposed to start to produce a local plane, such as the Chinese FC-35 or AMCA with the 5.5G FIGHTERS.
> 
> Coming to another point, the Indian plane LCH with its current technology will not find it acceptable, but with developments in the engines, the plane's propeller blades, the redesign of the plane, becomes good and competitive, and if you are the best upgraded version of the Z-10ME plane
> But many factors, including India wants to transfer technology to Egypt, India will not simply place restrictions on local development programs because it wants to make itself a real source of arms, and it will not reach this level except by selling arms to a country like Egypt, as it is the only customer that has saved billions of dollars and a good reputation for Indian products
> 
> The same is true for an upgraded version of the Dhruv ALH aircraft, according to Western safety and quality standards used in Egypt.
> And the size of the Egyptian market for the two LCH/ALH planes exceeds 240 planes, apart from any export deals
> 
> There is a difficulty in exporting weapons due to the lack of competence and experience, and also because they are government companies that cannot pay bribes to arms importers, in addition to Egypt’s inability to advertise well for local weapons, as Egypt has 2 arms exhibitions.
> 
> View attachment 882273
> 
> 
> In the Indian-Egyptian negotiations, cooperation in the development of jet engines was mentioned. Is it flying with aircraft engines, cruise missile engines, or others? It was not specified, but we are a point in consideration, and of course South Korea is prohibited by America from providing such cooperation
> There is a difference between assembling a plane with South Korea, which only serves to reduce the cost of the plane, because the salaries for the Egyptians are very low, and the production of a self-propelled gun, its technology is not high. So that Egypt does not turn to Russia or China in the production of tanks, for example, while the matter with India is different, especially as India is moving from the stage of providing medium-performance technology to the most advanced, gradually driven by the size of its huge market and the availability of specialized cadres in large numbers, as well as the expansion of the Indian private sector in the defense industries side
> View attachment 882275
> 
> The last point is the Egyptian-Indian cooperation that will make there competition from China and flexibility from Europe in the transfer of technology, because we simply will not be competitive in price or technology, rarely offered by other countries.
> 
> 
> Negotiating power factors between Egypt and India
> It is the size of the huge and diverse Egyptian demands in a whole series of equipment in the field of aviation, sea and land, which provides long-term cooperation between the two countries and the quality of qualities increases as it increases the more there becomes flexibility in the field of cooperation in the field of technology transfer. Financial, which determines the volume of local manufacturing and the volume of technology transfer


For me the most important thing is Astra missile and also with it the fighter and the avionics etc..


----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> i was talking about the drone and not the MLRS.


I know, I know, I just wanted to add this into discussion. It would have been amazing to see Vilkhas together with K9 Thunder, T-90MS, K2, new IFVs, Sinai-200, and Temsahs, all sheltered by IRIS-T. But the reality will be likely different in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> I know, I know, I just wanted to add this into discussion. It would have been amazing to see Vilkhas together with K9 Thunder, T-90MS, K2, new IFVs, Sinai-200, and Temsahs, all sheltered by IRIS-T. But the reality will be likely different in the future.


Maybe we will have Polonez MLRS, K9 (we officialized it), new IFV will be either the spanish VCR8x8Dragon or some french IFV VBCI, plus Sinai-200 and Temsahs/ST series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550772692445499397
Can @Philip the Arab produce some locally equipments without the intervention of UAE (like AL Tariq bombs etc...) Or this Denel/Rheimtall Group doesn't produce Tariq bombs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Exactly the same thing that I said when I sent the tweet here hahahaha


----------



## The SC

The new Egyptian protective armor factory


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The new Egyptian protective armor factory


What happened to his mic hahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550772692445499397
> Can @Philip the Arab produce some locally equipments without the intervention of UAE (like AL Tariq bombs etc...) Or this Denel/Rheimtall Group doesn't produce Tariq bombs?


Rheinmetall Denel produces unguided munitions (mortar, MK series, etc) and isn’t related to Denel Dynamics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Rheinmetall Denel produces unguided munitions (mortar, MK series, etc) and isn’t related to Denel Dynamics.


Ok thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Ok thank you.


Denel barely has the ability to produce missiles now, they couldn’t even get a loan to produce Umkhonto missiles for Egypt so they ended up losing the contract.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Denel barely has the ability to produce missiles now, they couldn’t even get a loan to produce Umkhonto missiles for Egypt so they ended up losing the contract.


But KSA and UAE are buying the same products by getting licence etc...? So for you the emirati air to air missile will be the Marlin BVR missile but does Denel produce short range and IR missiles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> But KSA and UAE are buying the same products by getting licence etc...? So for you the emirati air to air missile will be the Marlin BVR missile but does Denel produce short range and IR missiles?


Only the Al Tariq has direct relationship to Denel still while the Desert Sting and Thunder were developed by Denel originally but now made independently with Halcon owning full IP and production rights and being able to modify them in house.

They siphoned a lot of engineers from South Africa which enables them to pursue projects independent of Denel now.

I don’t think the Emirati a2a missile will be identical but it will be similar to the Marlin or A-Darter.

It’s too bad I don’t have you on Instagram or other platforms because I would be able to share a lot more that I don’t share on this website about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Only the Al Tariq has direct relationship to Denel still while the Desert Sting and Thunder were developed by Denel originally but now made independently with Halcon owning full IP and production rights and being able to modify them in house.
> 
> They siphoned a lot of engineers from South Africa which enables them to pursue projects independent of Denel now.
> 
> I don’t think the Emirati a2a missile will be identical but it will be similar to the Marlin or A-Darter.
> 
> It’s too bad I don’t have you on Instagram or other platforms because I would be able to share a lot more that I don’t share on this website about this.


Any timeline to know when it will be showcased?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Any timeline to know when it will be showcased?


Yes, I would say it’s a 90% chance of being seen at IDEX or the Dubai airshow next year.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, I would say it’s a 90% chance of being seen at IDEX or the Dubai airshow next year.


When will it be?


----------



## Gomig-21

The interior cockpit avionics of the EAF's An-74T-200A.






































Timsah class patrol boat at safaga in the Red Sea.











ENS Ramadan (670) prior to delivery.






BRDM






@ARCH٤R , remember these gorgeous Mirage Vs? And this was one of the 24 aircraft the EAF sent to France to upgrade them with the Horus package by Sagem which upgraded their avionics and SNA Comms and a few other items. Military Aviation had an article on when these and this particular upgrade package where they claimed it made these Mirage Vs better than the 2000s in the fleet. Not sure of the validity of that although MA magazine is quite reputable and has never made bogus claims. The only problem is that if they were in fact better equipped and capable than the 2000s, why would the EAF retire them and keep the 2Ks in service?! That doesn't make sense, actually. So something is a bit off with that scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> When will it be?


Feb or November 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> The interior cockpit avionics of the EAF's An-74T-200A.
> 
> View attachment 882588
> 
> 
> View attachment 882589
> 
> 
> View attachment 882590
> 
> 
> View attachment 882591
> 
> 
> View attachment 882592
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 882601
> 
> 
> View attachment 882602
> 
> 
> Timsah class patrol boat at safaga in the Red Sea.
> 
> View attachment 882625
> 
> 
> View attachment 882605
> 
> 
> ENS Ramadan (670) prior to delivery.
> 
> View attachment 882607
> 
> 
> BRDM
> 
> View attachment 882612
> 
> 
> @ARCH٤R , remember these gorgeous Mirage Vs? And this was one of the 24 aircraft the EAF sent to France to upgrade them with the Horus package by Sagem which upgraded their avionics and SNA Comms and a few other items. Military Aviation had an article on when these and this particular upgrade package where they claimed it made these Mirage Vs better than the 2000s in the fleet. Not sure of the validity of that although MA magazine is quite reputable and has never made bogus claims. The only problem is that if they were in fact better equipped and capable than the 2000s, why would the EAF retire them and keep the 2Ks in service?! That doesn't make sense, actually. So something is a bit off with that scenario.
> 
> View attachment 882616
> 
> 
> View attachment 882722
> 
> 
> View attachment 882723
> 
> 
> View attachment 882724
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 882728
> 
> 
> View attachment 882729


Those rifles/scopes are produced in Egypt?


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> The interior cockpit avionics of the EAF's An-74T-200A.
> 
> View attachment 882588
> 
> 
> View attachment 882589
> 
> 
> View attachment 882590
> 
> 
> View attachment 882591
> 
> 
> View attachment 882592
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 882601
> 
> 
> View attachment 882602
> 
> 
> Timsah class patrol boat at safaga in the Red Sea.
> 
> View attachment 882625
> 
> 
> View attachment 882605
> 
> 
> ENS Ramadan (670) prior to delivery.
> 
> View attachment 882607
> 
> 
> BRDM
> 
> View attachment 882612
> 
> 
> @ARCH٤R , remember these gorgeous Mirage Vs? And this was one of the 24 aircraft the EAF sent to France to upgrade them with the Horus package by Sagem which upgraded their avionics and SNA Comms and a few other items. Military Aviation had an article on when these and this particular upgrade package where they claimed it made these Mirage Vs better than the 2000s in the fleet. Not sure of the validity of that although MA magazine is quite reputable and has never made bogus claims. The only problem is that if they were in fact better equipped and capable than the 2000s, why would the EAF retire them and keep the 2Ks in service?! That doesn't make sense, actually. So something is a bit off with that scenario.
> 
> View attachment 882616
> 
> 
> View attachment 882722
> 
> 
> View attachment 882723
> 
> 
> View attachment 882724
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 882728
> 
> 
> View attachment 882729







This is the deal with Norway done


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> View attachment 882772
> 
> This is the deal with Norway done


This is a new deal with Norway?


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> View attachment 882772
> 
> This is the deal with Norway done



Yes, good spot. I was waiting for someone to notice those very interesting ships. The paint jobs on them are also exactly like that but there is still a mystery behind those as there is no indication that the EN did in fact purchase these ships. Do you know if they ended up in the Egyptian Navy or did the deal collapse at the last minute? Because there is no record I can find of them in all the list of ships in the EN from 1952 until now.

*Egypt buys ships from Norway*

According to the Norwegian newspaper Aftenposten, Egypt will buy the support ship KNM Horten and 6 attack craft of the "Hauk" class.

The fast boats will be delivered to Egypt fully operational, with all weapons systems.
The Pentagon should not object to this sale (the boats were partly built in the United States)

*Tehnic record of the Horten

Tipe*: Ship of Apoio e Salvamento
*Constructeu*: A/S Horten Verft
*Launch*: August 12, 1977
*Commission* : 9 de junho de 1978
*DeComissionamento*: 11 June 2008






Looks like depth charges containers on the transoms of these ships? Or maybe they (lob) or throw torpedoes at stern from those containers. They definitely fire something as part of their ASW role.

Look at this beauty!






This sample is without those stern-mounted weapons containers,






But none of the serial numbers shown on any of these ships here exist in any of the complete and updated list of ships in the EN. So I'm not sure if the sale went through since no future photos exist either.

But the Ramadan Class for sure was and still is I believe a major part of the EN,






Al Dumyat # 961 and Taba #916 also in Crete, Greece.






An FAC OSA I of the Egyptian Navy. No. 653 is one of the 5 ex-Yugoslav SOAs that entered service in 2007 after a period of modernization in Montenegro; These are: Stjepan Filipović-Stevo 304 (now 647), Žikica Jovanović-Španac 305 (now 649), Nikola Martinović 306 (now 651), *Josip Mažar –Šoša 307 (now 653) *and Karlo Rojc 308 (now 655). to recall that 10 OSA I was delivered to the Egyptian Navy in the early 70s of which 4 are still in service (the 633, 637, 641 and 643)...

Egypt also operates 4 OSA II, acquired in 2006 from the Finnish Navy.






@Buschlaid M88 with the numbers on the side. An interesting piece of equipment we don't see too often and get a good look like this. You can even see the main lower wheel/rim spare as well as the smaller upper rim, too. Sprocket as well and other very interesting items to this rather rare engineering vehicle.






Egyptian Republican Guard Kamaz 53229 fuel tanker can be seen in this press photo.






Talking to a buddy of mine the other day who served with the 101st Airborne Division back in the 1980s and was talking about how he was almost part of a group that was volunteering to go to Egypt for one of the early Bright Star exercises and he said he put his name in but was too late as the list was much more than they could take, so they never got to his name. He told me he wanted to participate because of the intensity of the jumps. He said that most of these collaborative jumps that involved paratroopers from 5 or 6 countries would add up to almost 1000 paras jumping at once just like in this pic. He said that it would've been the only thing closest to D-Day that he could've experienced as far as the number of jumpers and that's it. Certainly nothing else since D-Day was about as brutal for many of those poor fellas as can be. I thought that was very interesting and I pulled this pic out thinking about that conversation. This was one of the early 80s Bright Stars where a little over 1000 paratroopers from several countries jumped at once from 15 or so C-130s and C-5 Galaxies.

Look at them all! It's a miracle that none of them would get tangled up with the other!?






Look at the look this guy is giving the camera man! If looks could kill alone, this is one of them lol. Those are daggers! Imagine having to fight this guy in hand-to-hand combat in a time of war? He does not look like he takes things lightly or messes around.








Ghostkiller said:


> Those rifles/scopes are produced in Egypt?



At least the 'stamped' receiver is for sure, right?!  👍 This was an original limited series IIRC they made only a small batch of for the Sa'aka or Navy SOF one or the other I forget which one exactly, but these were from 2005-07. Not sure about the scope I doubt it TBH back then. The receiver, pistol grip, barrel the entire upper receiver & body is Maadi but probably not the buttstock or the forward grip or the picatinny rails or scopes. Those were probably easier to purchase all modular parts separately and assembled.

But the new, all-black Maadi Misr you posted pics of a little while back that they're putting into production is most likely completely locally built, including the picatinny rails & stocks and grips since I'm sure Maadi is making them for many of the other models in the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> At least the 'stamped' receiver is for sure, right?!  👍 This was an original limited series IIRC they made only a small batch of for the Sa'aka or Navy SOF one or the other I forget which one exactly, but these were from 2005-07. Not sure about the scope I doubt it TBH back then. The receiver, pistol grip, barrel the entire upper receiver & body is Maadi but probably not the buttstock or the forward grip or the picatinny rails or scopes. Those were probably easier to purchase all modular parts separately and assembled.
> 
> But the new, all-black Maadi Misr you posted pics of a little while back that they're putting into production is most likely completely locally built, including the picatinny rails & stocks and grips since I'm sure Maadi is making them for many of the other models in the military.


I hope we will produce locally some scopes like ACOG, Red Dot sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Yes, good spot. I was waiting for someone to notice those very interesting ships. The paint jobs on them are also exactly like that but there is still a mystery behind those as there is no indication that the EN did in fact purchase these ships. Do you know if they ended up in the Egyptian Navy or did the deal collapse at the last minute? Because there is no record I can find of them in all the list of ships in the EN from 1952 until now


Indeed, the deal was in 2011 and was not completed by Nigeria, but I was not sure of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 but don't the scandanivian countries make deals based on the "human rights" of the country who is contracting?


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> Indeed, the deal was in 2011 and was not completed by Nigeria, but I was not sure of it



They were supposed to go to Nigeria first? I'm confused! lol



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 but don't the scandanivian countries make deals based on the "human rights" of the country who is contracting?



I think so. Not sure if that was the reason that particular deal fell through or not, but it seems like the EGY military rarely deals with any Scandinavian countries and especially Sweden.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> They were supposed to go to Nigeria first? I'm confused! lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think so. Not sure if that was the reason that particular deal fell through or not, but it seems like the EGY military rarely deals with any Scandinavian countries and especially Sweden.


Ana mesh fahem will we get them yes or no hahaha.


----------



## Ghostkiller

I think Sweden will open more for their defense industries like Grippen etc.. for the "human rights" abused countries because the rise of right wing in Sweden. RW doesn't care about HR but only their interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## ARCH٤R

Gomig-21 said:


> @ARCH٤R , remember these gorgeous Mirage Vs? And this was one of the 24 aircraft the EAF sent to France to upgrade them with the Horus package by Sagem which upgraded their avionics and SNA Comms and a few other items. Military Aviation had an article on when these and this particular upgrade package where they claimed it made these Mirage Vs better than the 2000s in the fleet. Not sure of the validity of that although MA magazine is quite reputable and has never made bogus claims. The only problem is that if they were in fact better equipped and capable than the 2000s, why would the EAF retire them and keep the 2Ks in service?! That doesn't make sense, actually. So something is a bit off with that scenario.


Egypt's mirage V/2000 fleet is less heard off, we learn about the Falcons because the Americans speak about them... I can't tell because there is nothing under my hands that says _enough_ about it (even with access to domestic and online university-level archives). The Mirage 2000s not being equipped with MICAs is something I fail to understand in all aspects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Indian defence channels reporting Tejas fighter jet potential export to Egypt how true it is?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Super Falcon said:


> Indian defence channels reporting Tejas fighter jet potential export to Egypt how true it is?


Most likely yes. Egypt wants to produce locally a new LIFT aircraft to replace the old K-8 and Alpha Jet and old F-16 and maybe the mig-21 and j-7. That's why we have some options that countries have already offered their aircrafts. South Korea offered T/FA-50, India the Tejas, Pakistan JF-17, Italy M-346. Now the competition is between Tejas and FA-50. And logically, India will offer more ToT than SK. Plus India and Egypt worked together on H-300 but failed because of the 67 war and funds. And Egypt wanted to buy the BrahMos and there is some rumor saying that maybe we will produce some parts or the missile locally. And maybe also the Astra missile that will come with the deal if it is done because we need an indigenous or JV AAM to mount on our Rafales MIG-29 etc...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Ana mesh fahem will we get them yes or no hahaha.



lol. Those were from 2011 ya basha. I was just showing them because they were very interesting potential missile boats the EN was about to get them, but the deal fell through for some reason or another. 

I know you like everything about recent news and things like that, but we also like to look back a little bit at the history of many of the systems currently in the EGY army as well as those that almost made it. Unfortunately, it appears my fears of the Su-35s will join the list of the latter.







ENS Shabab Misr #1000b (gifted Sout Korean corvette). Imagine a country gifting an entire corvette of this caliber to another country? This is really something you don't see very often.






Another nice shot of Al Shabab Misr in the busy port of Alexandria.






Beautiful shot of Tahya Misr.






ENS Ahmed Fadel #801






Great top view shot of ENS S. EZZAT #682






ENS SHALATIN #230











Pre-delivery testing pics I don't think we've seen before.





















These pics are actually very depressing. To see how the Russians have destroyed their reputation as the 2nd leading military power in the world in just a few months of some of the worst display of warfare and of their equipment is beyond embarrassing.

I am 100% positive that our highest military personnel, including President Sisi are devastated to see what the Russians have done to themselves and their military industry and are probably very worried about continued military support for all the high-end Russian equipment Egypt has bought from Russia in the past 10 years. 

Forget about any new purchases! That's a thing of the long-lost past! Just the continued support is going to be a HUGE problem. It's bad enough to see them hardly put up a fight to help Egypt take delivery of the Su-35s by challenging the US or CAATSA or showing some support for their own, self-inflicted injuries they caused with that deal and topping it off by killing it completely -- along with many other eventual deals -- with that staggering disastrous effort and show of tremendous incompetence in the Ukraine. If you really think about it, they've done NOTHING to help Egypt with that deal or any further deals. Quite the opposite. 

I'm telling you, fellas, forget about the Su-35s those are long gone history that are never coming back believe me, but that's the least of the problems as now Egypt is faced with not much of any alternate options apart from the west which as we all know is NOT something Egypt can depend on. Thanks, Russia, for your stupidity and idiocy and incompetence and for showing absolutely nothing to support our relationship. And don't give me any crap about building Egypt's first nuclear reactors as you're getting handsomely paid for that and you're hardly doing us a favor.

Egypt was responsible for igniting Russia's faulting military industry with the purchases it was making from the MiG-29M/M2s to the eventual MiG-35s (which Russia couldn't even muster the wherewithal to even complete an AESA radar for that thing!) to all the Ka-52 attack helicopters to the S-300VM to the super long-range radars to the BUKs and TORs to the huge deal of 30 Su-35s etc. etc. And what did Russia do in return? It shat on everyone and spit in our face to add insult to injury. What a disgrace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> These pics are actually very depressing. To see how the Russians have destroyed their reputation as the 2nd leading military power in the world in just a few months of some of the worst display of warfare and of their equipment is beyond embarrassing.


I hope our leadership will learn every lesson from this war. Buy sophiscated thing from the West and not Russia or maybe buy from China which will or is already taking the place from Russian in terms of defense industry. They are devoloping what Russia can't do because of the sanctions, their technology ability etc...

Plus we need lean more to NATO doctrine than the russian/soviet doctrine. This will help enhanced much more our capabilities.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas Welcome back yasta


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas Welcome back yasta


Shokran jazeelan ya akhy. Is the Su-35 for Iran deal true?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Shokran jazeelan ya akhy. Is the Su-35 for Iran deal true?


Nothing official rn. No one has officialized that Egypt gave up on them neither Egypt or Russia. So till now Egypt is continuing the deal. But there is a high chance that we gave up on them. Honestly if we have bad EW, radar etc.. then I don't want it honestly. If they are bad quality equipment anyone with good equipments can jam then we are f*cked.



Foinikas said:


> Shokran jazeelan ya akhy. Is the Su-35 for Iran deal true?


But maybe there is a deal with India for building locally the Tejas MK1A with its equipments.


----------



## The SC

Conclusive confirmation that Egypt will continue with the Su-35 deal and the Typhoon deal reaches the finish line

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab looks like we will have some JV with UAE hahahaha. I think I can see the Caracal sniper and some missiles and loitering munitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

I do not want to enter into a premature topic, but there is a future cooperation with the Emirates, the stubbornness and Egypt regarding the Rafale, a promising project, and entering into it is excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> lol. Those were from 2011 ya basha. I was just showing them because they were very interesting potential missile boats the EN was about to get them, but the deal fell through for some reason or another.
> 
> I know you like everything about recent news and things like that, but we also like to look back a little bit at the history of many of the systems currently in the EGY army as well as those that almost made it. Unfortunately, it appears my fears of the Su-35s will join the list of the latter.
> 
> View attachment 883120
> 
> 
> ENS Shabab Misr #1000b (gifted Sout Korean corvette). Imagine a country gifting an entire corvette of this caliber to another country? This is really something you don't see very often.
> 
> View attachment 883110
> 
> 
> Another nice shot of Al Shabab Misr in the busy port of Alexandria.
> 
> View attachment 883119
> 
> 
> Beautiful shot of Tahya Misr.
> 
> View attachment 883111
> 
> 
> ENS Ahmed Fadel #801
> 
> View attachment 883112
> 
> 
> Great top view shot of ENS S. EZZAT #682
> 
> View attachment 883117
> 
> 
> ENS SHALATIN #230
> 
> View attachment 883118
> 
> 
> View attachment 883121
> 
> 
> Pre-delivery testing pics I don't think we've seen before.
> 
> View attachment 883136
> 
> 
> View attachment 883137
> 
> 
> View attachment 883138
> 
> 
> View attachment 883139
> 
> 
> These pics are actually very depressing. To see how the Russians have destroyed their reputation as the 2nd leading military power in the world in just a few months of some of the worst display of warfare and of their equipment is beyond embarrassing.
> 
> I am 100% positive that our highest military personnel, including President Sisi are devastated to see what the Russians have done to themselves and their military industry and are probably very worried about continued military support for all the high-end Russian equipment Egypt has bought from Russia in the past 10 years.
> 
> Forget about any new purchases! That's a thing of the long-lost past! Just the continued support is going to be a HUGE problem. It's bad enough to see them hardly put up a fight to help Egypt take delivery of the Su-35s by challenging the US or CAATSA or showing some support for their own, self-inflicted injuries they caused with that deal and topping it off by killing it completely -- along with many other eventual deals -- with that staggering disastrous effort and show of tremendous incompetence in the Ukraine. If you really think about it, they've done NOTHING to help Egypt with that deal or any further deals. Quite the opposite.
> 
> I'm telling you, fellas, forget about the Su-35s those are long gone history that are never coming back believe me, but that's the least of the problems as now Egypt is faced with not much of any alternate options apart from the west which as we all know is NOT something Egypt can depend on. Thanks, Russia, for your stupidity and idiocy and incompetence and for showing absolutely nothing to support our relationship. And don't give me any crap about building Egypt's first nuclear reactors as you're getting handsomely paid for that and you're hardly doing us a favor.
> 
> Egypt was responsible for igniting Russia's faulting military industry with the purchases it was making from the MiG-29M/M2s to the eventual MiG-35s (which Russia couldn't even muster the wherewithal to even complete an AESA radar for that thing!) to all the Ka-52 attack helicopters to the S-300VM to the super long-range radars to the BUKs and TORs to the huge deal of 30 Su-35s etc. etc. And what did Russia do in return? It shat on everyone and spit in our face to add insult to injury. What a disgrace.


Lets see if they can turn it around in the winter with their actual forces. This war has shown us how low the russian standard is considering weapons. The funding doesnt help as well. The war in Ukraine was set since April-May into Russia's victory shelf as it acheived its goals of Freeing/invading donbass region. In addition to the destruction of a Uni-polar world and giving the courage to other countries to let loose of the dollar gradually without facing the same fate as Iraq and Libya. The losses as you mentioned was Russia's dignity and its weapons market which wont matter as the countries russia sells to dont have the option to switch to the west with the exception of Egypt and India. Why do you think our planes will be sold to Iran or scrapped? We dont have many options regarding this. And tbh i dont think our leaders are suprised with the results and they pressured the russians to up their standard in the weapons we bought which the RAF considered for themselves like the Ka-52 upgrade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> I do not want to enter into a premature topic, but there is a future cooperation with the Emirates, the stubbornness and Egypt regarding the Rafale, a promising project, and entering into it is excellent.


Meaning? What stubbornness?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575202224426618880


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Meaning? What stubbornness?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575202224426618880


Mahmoued certainly has something Against Turks. hes not wrong tho all their plans are backfiring on them complete defeat in Libya and the East Med. Now seeing them and qatar begging to have relations with us makes me very proud of our leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Mahmoued certainly has something Against Turks. hes not wrong tho all their plans are backfiring on them complete defeat in Libya and the East Med. Now seeing them and qatar begging to have relations with us makes me very proud of our leadership


Mahmoud Gamal is mostly apolitical he doesn't give a lot of his opinions ect... (from my own view). Ma enta fel halten, Turkey will come to Egypt for the EastMed exactly like Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu (leader of opposition) said about Egypt : 
“Egypt is the door to winning in eastern #Mediterranean. If we had good relations with Egypt, we would not have faced these problems in the Mediterranean, today"



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community









During the visit of the Minister of Defense to the UAE, a model of the Chinese missile launcher operating in the Emirates, SR-5, is shown in front of him, which is a tactical missile launcher
It can carry and launch two calibers together: 20 (122 mm) rockets, which are precisely guided to a range of 50 km, and 6 (caliber 220 mm) rockets, with a range of 70 km, which are also guided, or it can carry 40 single caliber rockets of 122 mm or 12( 220 mm) rockets..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Mahmoud Gamal is mostly apolitical he doesn't give a lot of his opinions ect... (from my own view). Ma enta fel halten, Turkey will come to Egypt for the EastMed exactly like Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu (leader of opposition) said about Egypt :
> “Egypt is the door to winning in eastern #Mediterranean. If we had good relations with Egypt, we would not have faced these problems in the Mediterranean, today"
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the visit of the Minister of Defense to the UAE, a model of the Chinese missile launcher operating in the Emirates, SR-5, is shown in front of him, which is a tactical missile launcher
> It can carry and launch two calibers together: 20 (122 mm) rockets, which are precisely guided to a range of 50 km, and 6 (caliber 220 mm) rockets, with a range of 70 km, which are also guided, or it can carry 40 single caliber rockets of 122 mm or 12( 220 mm) rockets..


He rarely responds to non Egyptians but if you dig deep enough you will see him deleting some posts from Turks wanting reunification with Egypt The Egyptian people arent our enemies the Erdoganic type of talk yknow the pragmatic one.


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Meaning? What stubbornness?


India


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @Philip the Arab looks like we will have some JV with UAE hahahaha. I think I can see the Caracal sniper and some missiles and loitering munitions.


They say it was a surprise visit..that came right after his visit to France!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

He visited Halcon facilities as well that you can see Desert Stings at the end of the video. We should see footage from that in a couple days hopefully.

Btw the Al Tariq can be integrated on Russian aircraft including MIG-29.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> India


Any idea what will be the JV? Missiles projects or what exactly?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> He visited Halcon facilities as well that you can see Desert Stings at the end of the video. We should see footage from that in a couple days hopefully.
> 
> Btw the Al Tariq can be integrated on Russian aircraft including MIG-29.


I hope it will enhanced our MIG-29M/M2. I hope we will get the Al Tariq 120km bomb.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575277379869720576
How they will "reward" us for giving IRIS-T to Ukraine?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574798576760373254


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575426417063600128
To replace the old Baretta-92 ? Why can we make our own modernised pistol?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575426417063600128
> To replace the old Baretta-92 ? Why can we make our own modernised pistol?


I just remarked that this pistol is serbian and not bosnian






In minute 0:51, it is written in the shield "SJP of the Republic of Serbia". Looks like the Egypt/Serbia cooperation is bearing its fruits.

The manufactuered is based in Republika Srpska (which located in Bosnia Herzegovina but with a serbian majority)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> @Buschlaid M88 with the numbers on the side. An interesting piece of equipment we don't see too often and get a good look like this. You can even see the main lower wheel/rim spare as well as the smaller upper rim, too. Sprocket as well and other very interesting items to this rather rare engineering vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 882798
> 
> 
> Egyptian Republican Guard Kamaz 53229 fuel tanker can be seen in this press photo.
> 
> View attachment 882797


M88s are not that rare, but it's the typical phenomenon of engineering vehicles getting less photographed. I've seen many before but I also didn't screenshot them. Though, with numbers they seem to be less common. 




Here's one I've got, picture is very old so like early 2010 or maybe even earlier than that. Notice also the Walid specialized variant.

As for the Republican Guard, I had no idea that was even a thing. Never noticed any noticable differences between units in terms of markings. How do you tell them apart? Or was it already disbanded?


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxJzVERxl11J94Tbpzk-Q1ZqSyZEEl4nZq








The Serbian Brahmos RS-600 is a Serbian supersonic anti-ship missile project similar to the Indo-Russian BrahMos missile.
The missile flies at a supersonic speed of Mach 2 and has a range of 300 km. It is guided by inertial and a radar seeker and possibly a satellite navigation system as well to be able to hit land targets.
Although Serbia is a landlocked country that does not overlook the seas, it has a supersonic anti-ship missile project 
Perhaps the aim of the project is to export it to external customers such as North African countries, the Middle East and South Asia..

Honestly if we don't receive BrahMos from India (with or without ToT) we can enter a JV with Serbia and maybe with Saudi or Emiratis funds. And I am sure a firm like SAMI or EDGE can bring their expertise in this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Lets see if they can turn it around in the winter with their actual forces. This war has shown us how low the russian standard is considering weapons. The funding doesnt help as well. The war in Ukraine was set since April-May into Russia's victory shelf as it acheived its goals of Freeing/invading donbass region. In addition to the destruction of a Uni-polar world and giving the courage to other countries to let loose of the dollar gradually without facing the same fate as Iraq and Libya. The losses as you mentioned was Russia's dignity and its weapons market which wont matter as the countries russia sells to dont have the option to switch to the west with the exception of Egypt and India. Why do you think our planes will be sold to Iran or scrapped? We dont have many options regarding this. And tbh i dont think our leaders are suprised with the results and they pressured the russians to up their standard in the weapons we bought which the RAF considered for themselves like the Ka-52 upgrade.



The only reason the Russians have some myth of invincibility surrounding them as super warriors of the winter time is because of the battle of Stalingrad and if you know anything about that, you would realize that first they were "defenders" which means they don't need numerical advantage and two is that the Germans shot themselves in the head (never mind the foot) because of how ill-prepared they were for the brutal cold of the Russian plains, not to mention the muddy plains of the fall. All 3 of those helped the Russians win that battle and gave them this sense of invincibility of wintertime fighting. 

Well, if you know history which I'm sure you do, it didn't work out for them quite well in Afghanistan because of the same factors but primarily being the "invading" force and not the defending one. Just like the Germans, if you're the attacking or the invading force, you need a minimum of 3 times the number of the defender in men, equipment and aircraft to control the skies (just like the US does it) and they've had neither in the Ukraine with the exception of armor which as we found out, had a major flaw in their design, specifically the turret AND their ridiculously poor tactics in fighting urban and open plains warfare. They've been decimated in both those fields by very few Ukrainian forces frankly it's beyond embarrassing. And I hate to admit this since I am a huge supporter of Russia, but I just can't lie to my own eyes! 

We could talk about this for hours but I'm not going to, suffice it to say I've covered the basics in the last few paragraphs, and they lost a major foothold in the territories they gained in April/May you mentioned and are losing even more as we speak! So they didn't win jack squat my friend since they haven't been able to barely hold on to it.

The shameful beating they've taking from small Ukranian units using their own hardware against them is beyond pathetic. Their use of the airspace is astonishingly poor.

Look at the list of helicopters and fighters they've lost. This is the perfect example of how terribly planned this stupid "military operation" as the great Sergei Lavrov calls it (and I love that man I tell you, but that donkey Putin has put him in a terrible spot to defend this inexcusable effort) and worst is the jet fighters from the MiG-29s to the Su-25s to the Su-34s and especially the Su-35s.

Here's the thing that I think we would ALL agree to and that is, if they had half a brain, they would've showcased their equipment in this war and did it in a way that showed incredible successes to market their stuff even more. Instead, they've piece-mealed their operations in a horrible way where not only their horrible tactics have been exposed against a much weaker opponent, but their equipment has taken a sorry hit to the max!

All the other unipolar stuff you mentioned is just talk, my friend. The dollar is actually much stronger today thanks to this war. I'm sorry to disagree with you 100% just like with the other fact that the EGY military doesn't owe us any explanation and I think that also is a bunch of nonsense, sorry and will all respect. They owe us as tax-paying citizens who support them always and who allow them the freedom to run the country as they please at the least to not keep us in the complete dark. No one is asking them to reveal top secret dealings and projects, just the basics of these news-worthy purchases.

All you have to do is think what the US would've done in this war if the roles were reversed. First thing they would've done before moving any armor stupidly to the border in front of the whole world and take forever to give the enemy time to prepare and know what and when it is about to happen lol, then they would've sent in the air force and Navy to bomb the living daylights out of all eastern military installations and beyond Kiev including all government compounds etc. Beyond Kiev because they need to create air superiority and they can't do that with just controlling the eastern skies. Their halfass methods have cost them dearly. Once they've saturated all the ground assets with GOOD INTEL which let's face it, their intel SUCKS BEYOND BELIEF!! Then they would've been in a much better position to push their armor in without much resistance at all. And where was all the infantry when their 40 km armor columns were getting pounded by squads of Ukrainian AT crews? The level of failure in tactics and especially in showcasing the power and prowess of their equipment has been on an unseen disastrous level.

And to think this is not worrisome for us, who've invested A LOT in Russian equipment with the understanding that they will be providing continuous support then suddenly they go and get bitch-slapped in the face in a war they started with the worse possible level of failure is frightening.

If our leaders are not worried and making plans to deal with this disaster as we speak, then they're not as smart as we thought they were which is impossible, so my money is on them being quite worried and making major plans to fill in the void that will inevitably occur.

Why do I think the Su-35 is gone? If anyone here is still clinging on the hope that those things are only put on hold until some miraculous thing happens like the US saying "oh you know what, forget about CAATSA and go ahead and buy your Su-35s we'll just forget the whole thing) LOL then we're in much bigger trouble than I thought. They've been sitting all this time and all we hear are excuses that they're changing radars per EAF requests and they're making modifications etc. blahblahblah. Come on, people. Let's get real. And then on one hand we're talking about how they don't say anything and don't owe us any explanation but on the other hand we're listening to the ones saying "there hasn't been any official statement that the deal has been cancelled"?!?!?! Seriously?! So on one side we use the excuse that they don't owe us any explanation but yet they're supposed to tell us they've cancelled the deal with the SU-35?! loool. You can't have it both ways. You see what's wrong with that picture? Sorry about the long and passionate post. Nothing against you personally, of course, just venting one's thoughts.  👍 



Ghostkiller said:


> How they will "reward" us for giving IRIS-T to Ukraine?



That's the problem with Mahmoud's stuff sometimes. They're not giving the Ukraine any of the systems that Egypt has contracted. They're temporarily shifting the production line from the ones for the EADS to the ones for the Ukraine then once those are done, the production line for the EADS will be back on track. The timing is going to suck for sure since now it will take several years for all 7 Egyptian batteries to be completed.

And IMO, these are MUCH better than the S-300 they should simply invest much more into these excellent systems than the really unproven S-300.



Buschlaid said:


> M88s are not that rare, but it's the typical phenomenon of engineering vehicles getting less photographed.



That was pretty much the point I was making and make all the time when I refer to "rare pics". It's not really the item itself, but photos of the item that are rare and as you know quite well, that's been a long-lasting problem with EGY military stuff, is the availability of pics.



Buschlaid said:


> As for the Republican Guard, I had no idea that was even a thing. Never noticed any noticable differences between units in terms of markings. How do you tell them apart? Or was it already disbanded?



Yes, of course. Egyptian Republican Guard has been around for a very long time (started in 1955 and is active presently with even more power than ever) and became prominent in the 1973 October war as they supposedly have the best trained armored units in the entire Egyptian Army and were equipped with the best T-62s at the time to protect Cairo (most likely the T-62s equipped with those Swingfire ATGMs we saw pics at the parades). That's why when clowns were talking about the Jews being 100km away from taking Cairo loooool we couldn't stop laughing at that idiocy. Not only was the entire war already taking place 100km from Cairo lol, but those clowns couldn't even push back the Egyptian 2nd or 3rd armies and got pounded in Ismailiyah and they thought they were headed to Cairo to take on these guys!? lmaoo another huge fallacy perpetrated on the history of that great war.

Now and since the early 90's the Republican Guard switched from those T-62s to M60s and M1A1 Abrams and as a matter of fact, they also supposedly control the air defense sector of Cairo which operates the only Patriot PAC III units in Egypt.












All these honor guards and meet & greet of dignitaries and diplomats are also part of and under the command of the RG.





















The same guys who guard the only VIP helicopters. 






They also use a huge portion of the Gazelle helicopters as part of their helo fleet.
























All the tanks and armored units you saw in Cairo during the revolution were all Republican Guard units since they're the ONLY military units allowed to enter or operate in the bounds of the city.

_The Republican Guard is mainly equipped with M60 Patton and M1A1 Abrams tanks, Fahd 280 , BMP-1 and AIFV armored fighting vehicles. There are several anti-tank infantry platoons as well, equipped with the AT-13 Saxhorn and BGM-71 TOW anti-tank guided missiles. They were[clarification needed] initially trained by the Soviet Army in the 1950s and 1960s._
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repub..., Command centers, and presidential airports.
_The Military Police battalions of the Republican Guard have often been deployed as conventional Riot Police armed with teargas, water cannons and batons, especially during civil unrest targeting key Defense installations and buildings._

These units are the most elite in the military since their responsibility is to protect everything presidential related and only take orders from the president and not from SCAF believe it or not. That's how powerful they are that even the Supreme Council of the Armed Forces has nothing to say to these guys. So yeah, as long as the military rules in Egypt, the RG will always have the ultimate power.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's the problem with Mahmoud's stuff sometimes. They're not giving the Ukraine any of the systems that Egypt has contracted. They're temporarily shifting the production line from the ones for the EADS to the ones for the Ukraine then once those are done, the production line for the EADS will be back on track. The timing is going to suck for sure since now it will take several years for all 7 Egyptian batteries to be completed.


Did Egypt receive any IRIS-T batteries or all were transferred to Ukraine?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575759005162643457
@Philip the Arab what is exactly Tawazon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Did Egypt receive any IRIS-T batteries or all were transferred to Ukraine?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575759005162643457
> @Philip the Arab what is exactly Tawazon?


Tawazun Economic Council (Tawazun) is the UAE defense and security acquisitions authority for the UAE Armed Forces and Abu Dhabi Police.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Tawazun Economic Council (Tawazun) is the UAE defense and security acquisitions authority for the UAE Armed Forces and Abu Dhabi Police.


So it has ties with EDGE Halcon etc...?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Sorry folks I've been awol because of how sucky the Russians are doing in Ukraine, but I'm happy im not the only one that has this sentiment. @Gomig-21 aywa ya doctor im pretty pissed too, they should've mopped the Ukrainians in one month maximum, but then again, they were funded by endless weaponry and money(imagine 40 billion for american citizens would do), but thats what happens when you have leaders with super yachts instead of being responsible for funding your military capabilities. I'm sure egypts top brass learned this the hard way and are doing everything they can to shift themselves into the warriors their great ancestors once were. Only thing putin could do now is purge the oligarchy and spread this much needed wealth to better shape the Russian military, or have belarus merge with them IMMEDIATELY. Some belarusian equipment are modestly better then some russian equipment. Tho your not gonna like what I have to say, im really clinging on hope to having those sukhois, cause who's the better option? Chinas j20??? Thats speculative at best. Also italys right wing are gaining steam now, that puts potential for more Bergaminis and fully tacked out typhoons with meteors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> So it has ties with EDGE Halcon etc...?


Yes close relations in fact in this picture this is at Halcon facilities located in the Tawazun Industrial Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Sorry folks I've been awol because of how sucky the Russians are doing in Ukraine, but I'm happy im not the only one that has this sentiment. @Gomig-21 aywa ya doctor im pretty pissed too, they should've mopped the Ukrainians in one month maximum, but then again, they were funded by endless weaponry and money(imagine 40 billion for american citizens would do), but thats what happens when you have leaders with super yachts instead of being responsible for funding your military capabilities. I'm sure egypts top brass learned this the hard way and are doing everything they can to shift themselves into the warriors their great ancestors once were. Only thing putin could do now is purge the oligarchy and spread this much needed wealth to better shape the Russian military, or have belarus merge with them  IMMEDIATELY. Some belarusian equipment are modestly better then some russian equipment. Tho your not gonna like what I have to say, im really clinging on hope to having those sukhois, cause who's the better option? Chinas j20??? Thats speculative at best. Also italys right wing are gaining steam now, that puts potential for more Bergaminis and fully tacked out typhoons with meteors.


But the right wing may listen to Israel about the Meteors. But to pull ip this deal with Meteor you must play the gas card and also with green hydrogen energy hagat keda.



Philip the Arab said:


> Yes close relations in fact in this picture this is at Halcon facilities located in the Tawazun Industrial Park.
> 
> View attachment 883736


Looks like we are going to buy or produce locally some of the Halcon systems. @joker88 you said that Egypt is cooperating massively with the UAE. Any ideas?


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration watch the egyptian twitter. Bots again hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration alak 11 november. Zebi hahaha


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration watch the egyptian twitter. Bots again hahah


dol mganeen


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> dol mganeen


Neik w alak Mohamed Ali. Hayakhod fi tizo tani wala eh.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Sorry folks I've been awol because of how sucky the Russians are doing in Ukraine, but I'm happy im not the only one that has this sentiment. @Gomig-21 aywa ya doctor im pretty pissed too, they should've mopped the Ukrainians in one month maximum,



Yeah, bro. I was even reluctant to say any of what I said because I know it's going to piss off a bunch of good fellas here, but if we can't discuss the bear in the room, then we're in complete denial as to what the status is between Egypt and Russia. There are so many other problems with them as far as the MiG-29M/M2 that are very serious that I haven't even brought up yet.

They also never told Egypt that since they were the cause of the US imposing CAATSA on big-ticket countries like Egypt purchasing from them that they would show some form of assistance to lessen the impact of CAATSA on Egypt and Russia could do it in many ways. They could look into exactly what would trigger Egypt for the punishment and have a diplomatic meeting with Blinken and sort things out making them understand that Egypt is very important for both countries and that Russia would step up to help Egypt with things that would help the US etc. I'm just shooting from the hip as example because there are plenty of things Russia could've done to make sure the Su-deal not only went through. but offered other alternatives to help it go through and also convince the US that Egypt is already a full military partner of Russia and needs a lot of future support that cannot be neglected just because the US hates Russia and so on and so forth. But they never helped in any kind of way and that just plain stinks.



Philip the Arab said:


> Yes close relations in fact in this picture this is at Halcon facilities located in the Tawazun Industrial Park.
> 
> View attachment 883736



All I will say to this is that Zaki better come back and tell SIsi we need to cut down our ties with the UAE slowly slowly and continue our own domestic work with all out European partners and keep the EDGE stuff at a bare minimum. This is the result of watching a great little giant we called Spartacus show military prowess in the past 10 years and then suddenly start a superfluous friendship with the zionists only to get shut down by the US for the F-35 because of only one reason and that is the Jews, They already claim the POS Sufa is better than the block 60 of the Emirate yet they jumped up and down in a baby temper tantrum over the F-35 coming to the UAE and the US listened to its master and canned the deal but that's not all. These guys in the USE turn around and go purchase the zionist spike or stryker or whatever that piece of junk is?!?!?!?! This is an Arab brother who at one point before becoming a complete brother to Egypt was chastising it for making peace with the zios but have sine come around,

So is this purchase of zio intercepting missiles a way to please the zios so they can tell the US it's ok to give the UAE F-35s? Haram aleihum di haga weskha awy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah, bro. I was even reluctant to say any of what I said because I know it's going to piss off a bunch of good fellas here, but if we can't discuss the bear in the room, then we're in complete denial as to what the status is between Egypt and Russia. There are so many other problems with them as far as the MiG-29M/M2 that are very serious that I haven't even brought up yet.
> 
> They also never told Egypt that since they were the cause of the US imposing CAATSA on big-ticket countries like Egypt purchasing from them that they would show some form of assistance to lessen the impact of CAATSA on Egypt and Russia could do it in many ways. They could look into exactly what would trigger Egypt for the punishment and have a diplomatic meeting with Blinken and sort things out making them understand that Egypt is very important for both countries and that Russia would step up to help Egypt with things that would help the US etc. I'm just shooting from the hip as example because there are plenty of things Russia could've done to make sure the Su-deal not only went through. but offered other alternatives to help it go through and also convince the US that Egypt is already a full military partner of Russia and needs a lot of future support that cannot be neglected just because the US hates Russia and so on and so forth. But they never helped in any kind of way and that just plain stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> All I will say to this is that Zaki better come back and tell SIsi we need to cut down our ties with the UAE slowly slowly and continue our own domestic work with all out European partners and keep the EDGE stuff at a bare minimum. This is the result of watching a great little giant we called Spartacus show military prowess in the past 10 years and then suddenly start a superfluous friendship with the zionists only to get shut down by the US for the F-35 because of only one reason and that is the Jews, They already claim the POS Sufa is better than the block 60 of the Emirate yet they jumped up and down in a baby temper tantrum over the F-35 coming to the UAE and the US listened to its master and canned the deal but that's not all. These guys in the USE turn around and go purchase the zionist spike or stryker or whatever that piece of junk is?!?!?!?! This is an Arab brother who at one point before becoming a complete brother to Egypt was chastising it for making peace with the zios but have sine come around,
> 
> So is this purchase of zio intercepting missiles a way to please the zios so they can tell the US it's ok to give the UAE F-35s? Haram aleihum di haga weskha awy!


Seriously can F-35s all the way in the gulf threaten Israel's security? The only thing i can imagine that would threaten it is if Egypt trains on them like agressor suqadrons with the UAE in excercises and possibly china stealing some tech?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Still don't have a clue why uae recognized Israel, egypt and Jordan, there's history to it, but I feel like it wasn't just the abraham accords tho, arabia is wing cautious from a distance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Hydration said:


> Seriously can F-35s all the way in the gulf threaten Israel's security? The only thing i can imagine that would threaten it is if Egypt trains on them like agressor suqadrons with the UAE in excercises and possibly china stealing some tech?


What's worst is they get denied the aircraft because of the Jews after they opened their country to them traitor kind with no visas required!!!!! They did that thinking they would show a sign of solidarity and what happens, 5adu 5azook the size of a NASA rocket ship right up their bunghole when they got denied the F-35. I bet they feel really funny now that they've been played the scum-sucking hog game the zionist and US plays with those it doesn't trust and funny how it thought it wasn't or wouldn't be treated like Egypt because it never was denied any certain weapons before. But there is always a limit and the reason is their strength doesn't threaten the zios like Egypt does and that's why they were given a fancy F-16 and newer weapons to go with it because cumulatively, they're still not even close to the threat Egypt is BUT, I guess that stupid piece of crap F-35 is the breaking point lol. All they had to do is ask us if we thought they would eventually be treated like Arabs? lol

It's tough to be upset at the UAE because of how good they've been to us, but they certainly needed a good dose of humility to bring them back down to earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Do you guys think Egypt has the experience to change the gazelle to something like a little bird so it will be more agile small and carry its normal anti tank role effectively maybe even do effective support to our SoF? And if it doesnt how much time will it take us to get to that point?


----------



## sami_1

Hydration said:


> Do you guys think Egypt has the experience to change the gazelle to something like a little bird so it will be more agile small and carry its normal anti tank role effectively maybe even do effective support to our SoF? And if it doesnt how much time will it take us to get to that point?








The Egyptian Gazelle aircraft has been in service since 1976, ie its age exceeded 50 years. Every 12 years, it is renewed, reconstructed and Umrah is performed to serve 4000 additional pilot hours after the Umrah.
Some of them have been transferred to the Egyptian Police Service
The planes were produced locally and continued to be produced in accordance with the Egyptian requests until recently. Consequently, the actual numbers of the Egyptian fleet exceeded 154 planes.






Solutions for this fleet
Egypt will produce one of the alternative planes to serve in the field of ATTACK HELICOPTER
Z-10ME / LCH / Kawasaki OH-1
Indian and Japanese planes need major development and semi-redesign, the expected number is 72 planes

As for the Indian HAL Dhruv light service aircraft, which needs to be developed to reach the level of the French H160M






The Gazelle itself can be converted into unmanned aircraft and armed with Serbian SPIDER missiles, and the development will be similar to that of South Korea.
KUS-VH






Also, a specialized attack unmanned helicopter, perhaps in cooperation with China, a single-engine with a 1000 horsepower engine, would be an ideal solution

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Hydration said:


> Do you guys think Egypt has the experience to change the gazelle to something like a little bird so it will be more agile small and carry its normal anti tank role effectively maybe even do effective support to our SoF? And if it doesnt how much time will it take us to get to that point?


One thing that would serve you well is to think about whether other countries have done such a modification. The Gazelle is significantly made out of glass that can be shattered easily and prove shells and missiles fatal. If you mean an effective anti-tank role you might be speaking about fire and forget missiles which would be practically possible, with the addition of at least one HUD.
Though it only makes a helicopter that is so easy to kill more relevant to air support roles, the Gazelle doesn't have good armour or an engine so promising when it comes to performance. No flares, no anti-missile systems, and probably no RWR to notice radar detection or predict a launched missile. They are so easy to kill that they shouldn't ever be responsible for such a role your suggesting... I don't think Egypt needs more attack helicopters, and should it ever consider a larger fleet for that role it would go for a mix of drones and more Ka-52s or Apaches. Given the latter two were miraculously undoable it would be best to go for something like Rooivalks considering Denel is open to giving such projects to other countries (for a not-so-high) price.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

> An international advanced first aid course, designed for members of foreign armed forces, was completed today at the Logistics Training Center in Niš.
> 
> The course was attended by doctors-specialists from the Armed Forces of Egypt who do not primarily deal with emergency medical care. They are, during weeks of training, trained to take care of the injured at the scene of accidents in peacetime and wartime conditions, as well as in the case of natural disasters.
> 
> During the course, the procedures during the initial assessment of the injured, triage, getting the injured to safety zone, examination of the patient according to the checklist, giving first aid and evacuation are practiced. The training was carried out by instructors from the Medical Service Training Company in cooperation with specialist doctors from the Military Hospital in Niš.
> 
> Upon successful completion of this course, participants are fully qualified for effective use of regular and improvised resources while taking care of the injured in different situations, as well as for the application of techniques and procedures used to prevent further deterioration of health of the injured and sick.
> 
> Conducting various forms of training for members of foreign armed forces personnel in the Logistics Training Center is a confirmation of the quality of training in SAF units and contributes to the strengthening of bilateral relations with partner states, in this case the Arab Republic of Egypt, with which our country rapidly develops cooperation at all levels.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

I am so tired of waiting to hear about the fate of these aircraft. Instead we get nothing from any direction about wtf is going on except stupid unreliable rumors that are completely exaggerated.






What Sisi needs to do and needs to do it very firmly and with complete assertiveness is - 1 he needs to appoint all the heads of the military to a meeting and especially Mohammad Ahmad Zaki and tell them all he will organize a special summit with the US military and the Israeli Jew military in a special meeting in Sharm El Sheikh or better yet, at the new Octagon.

2 - When all three parties meet, Sisi and Zaki lay out an agenda that they want to be freed of any and all ridiculous restrictions imposed on our army from purchasing any Russian hardware all the way to the Meteor missile. If the US doesn't want to supply the AMRAAM, fine, they can shove up their rectum as far as we're concerned. The main issue is to stop butting their nose on every single foreign purchase that has nothing to do with them PLUS that they need to respect, fully respect the pledge Egypt has given to the peace treaty which both of those other parties certainly have not by treating us the way they have by denying better weapons and attempting to sabotage other deals with France like the did with the meteor, and with Russia like they did with the venerable Su-35.

And Sisi should go even further and insist if they do not back off, he will not be responsible with any diplomacies concerning any of those two countries and will end certain joint efforts in order to protest this awful one way treatment by those gang of thugs and see what they say.

Egypt can certainly make life much harder for the US in the MidEast with its influence around the Arab countries which in turn can certainly affect the progress the Jews are making with certain Arab countries. Someone needs to step up and stop the pussy-footing once and for all. This has gotten to a RIDICULOUS point where we have to beg for the Eurofighter to come un-downgraded and must have the Meteor? What about the 2nd batch of Rafales? Guaranteed they canned the meteor from that deal you watch and see and when it happens, you guys will all be saying crap that son of a biatch Gomig was speaking the dam truth! Because guess what, the meteor has US parts in it which is why Quatar has received it because it bends over and spreads wide open for the US which is the complete opposite of what Egypt does and will ever do.

Anyway, that is the ONLY way we can get our Su-35s immediately like we should've long time ago and get the Typhoons AND Rafales with meteors. Both those selfish pig nations need to be put in their place and Sisis and Zaki both need to grow some heavy balls and meet the reps of those other countries and let them know. Respect our effort in the peace process and stop treating us like the enemy. Enough is enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> I am so tired of waiting to hear about the fate of these aircraft. Instead we get nothing from any direction about wtf is going on except stupid unreliable rumors that are completely exaggerated.
> 
> View attachment 884188
> 
> 
> What Sisi needs to do and needs to do it very firmly and with complete assertiveness is - 1 he needs to appoint all the heads of the military to a meeting and especially Mohammad Ahmad Zaki and tell them all he will organize a special summit with the US military and the Israeli Jew military in a special meeting in Sharm El Sheikh or better yet, at the new Octagon.
> 
> 2 - When all three parties meet, Sisi and Zaki lay out an agenda that they want to be freed of any and all ridiculous restrictions imposed on our army from purchasing any Russian hardware all the way to the Meteor missile. If the US doesn't want to supply the AMRAAM, fine, they can shove up their rectum as far as we're concerned. The main issue is to stop butting their nose on every single foreign purchase that has nothing to do with them PLUS that they need to respect, fully respect the pledge Egypt has given to the peace treaty which both of those other parties certainly have not by treating us the way they have by denying better weapons and attempting to sabotage other deals with France like the did with the meteor, and with Russia like they did with the venerable Su-35.
> 
> And Sisi should go even further and insist if they do not back off, he will not be responsible with any diplomacies concerning any of those two countries and will end certain joint efforts in order to protest this awful one way treatment by those gang of thugs and see what they say.
> 
> Egypt can certainly make life much harder for the US in the MidEast with its influence around the Arab countries which in turn can certainly affect the progress the Jews are making with certain Arab countries. Someone needs to step up and stop the pussy-footing once and for all. This has gotten to a RIDICULOUS point where we have to beg for the Eurofighter to come un-downgraded and must have the Meteor? What about the 2nd batch of Rafales? Guaranteed they canned the meteor from that deal you watch and see and when it happens, you guys will all be saying crap that son of a biatch Gomig was speaking the dam truth! Because guess what, the meteor has US parts in it which is why Quatar has received it because it bends over and spreads wide open for the US which is the complete opposite of what Egypt does and will ever do.
> 
> Anyway, that is the ONLY way we can get our Su-35s immediately like we should've long time ago and get the Typhoons AND Rafales with meteors. Both those selfish pig nations need to be put in their place and Sisis and Zaki both need to grow some heavy balls and meet the reps of those other countries and let them know. Respect our effort in the peace process and stop treating us like the enemy. Enough is enough.


And allow us to upgrade almost all of our american origin equipment to top standards as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575983552730378240

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> And allow us to upgrade almost all of our american origin equipment to top standards as well



Yep, and they're obligated to do all of that under the treaty, no ifs and or buts about that, even if we tell them to take the F-16 upgrade and stick it where the sun don't shine, they're still obligated to meet the aid that is part of the treaty. Already it's measly compared to what the Jews get from $1.3 to $3.2 billion for the jews 3 times as much! So that's fine, keep it that way just stop threatening all the other BS about human rights in Egypt while turning a blind eye at the brutal treatment of the Palestinians in jew country, or even in the US! lol, I mean, the hypocrisy is astonishingly UGLY at the highest level with absolutely no shame!

You see, the US' complete biased view of human rights is really reflected almost exclusively on journalists. They don't give a flying fart about real people or anything of that sort since in their own country, one can raise MANY instances of disgustingly brutal human rights violations. So they stick to what they can use which is journalists and the fact is that the turkeys are the ones that have the worst record on that specific HR violations of journalist. 

- So they play the HR card with only journalists
- they use that to hold back an occasional lousy $300 million or so,
- or hold back the delivery or a couple of Apache helicopters or F-16s then take it back
- then completely ignore the plight of the suffering Palestinians at the filthy hands of abusive jews
- never punish them or hold back any of the aid funds to that crud state like they do Egypt
- which would be a HUGE point for Sisi to raise right in front of the Jew rep and Blinken and show them all the videos of Palestinians being beaten and their houses torn down etc. There's no shortage of videos on that just go to Sarah Wilkinson's twitter handle and you would die
- Tell them the next time they pull one of those stupid funds held back because on HR, then show them the jews treatments and then tell them to KEEP their lousy funds!
- Yes, keep the lousy billion dollars and send a strong message that we are not to be bought and never were, even if it's under the treaty since they abuse the condition.
- Make sure they realize that we signed the f*****g CISMOA treaty and what the frig has that brought us? Absolutely NOTHING which it was mostly and almost entirely related to the AMRAAM and other advanced weapons to be given to Egypt such as the old tech Long Bow. Yet the US has never met its end of that deal and now it has the nerve to threaten us about our purchase of the Su-35"
- After it initially denied the SCALP but then was forced to tuck its tail thanks to France for stepping up (which is another point I wanted to bring up when I mentioned how Russia has done jack squatshit to help us and look what France did for us on the SCALP! It went out of its way and defied the fire-breathing dragon on the hill and made sure we got our SCALPs and now they'll need to do the same with the Meteor.

--- AND the MAIN point of contention that I can't believe is never brought up by Sisi or even any Egyptian pundants in any of the speeches or programs is how this QME is a strict violation of the piece treaty. If the US doesn't want to sell Egypt its advanced weapons to maintain the bitchass jews'. then fine. But NEVER get in the way of us trying to obtain other advanced weapons from other sources like the two of them have been! If those A-holes started a war with us because they claimed we blocked Bab-el Mandab and that was "an act of war" boohoo hooo what a bunch of pussies! Then what do they call all the pussy actions they've been doing with France and Germany and now with Italy screaming at them for selling us some of their best weapons like those countries owe that bithass jew craphole any loyalty?!?!?!?! The friggin nerve! But when the US does it, where is the respect for the peace treaty? The fact they show complete disrespect of that is an automatic sign that Egypt needs to part ways completely with the US and show some anger. Stop being a soft-handed lamb the world is laughing at us for all those Sukhois sitting in Moscow because we have no balls to make them come to Egypt like they should. Shame on Sisi and I'll be the first to say it since I praise him to no avail for all the incredible things he's done. But I will most definitely criticize him for this horrible display of softness with both, the US and the newbiatcha next door.

So many more points of contention I could go on forever but these are the essentials that Sisi and Zaki need to put their foot down........ NO, actually, they need to SLAM it down and show some gaddam OMPF and get some respect by slaying that dragon once and for all.

Human Rights my *** the worst perpetrators of that are right to our northern border.






Here's a RARE sight thanks to my nephew Ismail who sent me this amongst 90% of all the recent pics I've been uploading, check it out!

EAF Alpha Jets doing an Elephant Walk at the Fajit air base. Don't usually see these guys doing an Elephant Walk.






And of course one of the greatest Elephant Walks in the EAF with the first MiG-29M2 appears to be the head refueling buddy/buddy aircraft with those wet bags.






And this one of the greatest drone pics of an Egyptian MiG-29M/M2 pilot readying for takeoff with a good look at his kneepad and other cool things you don't get to usually see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

President Sisi inspecting Sidi Barani Air Base (back in 2020) to see the Lightning Forces readiness which is mainly a chopper base which houses the Army MI-24 Hinds and I beleive a pair of Apache squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576605789825175553
Maybe for the EFT? @Gomig-21


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Maybe for the EFT? @Gomig-21



Could be since he did mention Navy & Air Force exercises and also "Defense sales". Although the deal for the Typhoon is through Italy, maybe for certain systems in the aircraft such as the engines which are basically Rolls Royce engines and the Brimstones missiles are also British. That's what is odd about purchasing that aircraft is that you're not dealing with one supplier, but 4 plus the US most likely and we need to stay as far away from the latter as possible.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576268886340964352
The Jacir 132 Air Defense exercise in Egypt 🇪🇬 comes in a situation where regional and economic challenges are escalating in the region. the second army,

Meaning that the enemy in the maneuver will come from the northern direction and may take advantage of the urban density, which by its nature hinders detection and destruction, especially in the case of cruise missiles or drones, or the enemy's flight at a low altitude to reach its targets in the depth.
The #Egyptian leadership 🇪🇬 is preparing for all scenarios, especially withglobal economic situation.

The bad situation and global economic inflation, which may motivate countries in the Mediterranean basin of an opportunistic and colonial nature, to impose their agenda by force in the Mediterranean.

Maybe we will see a new air defense system?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576287570106847232
Hanshoof akhretha





@Gomig-21 @Buschlaid. Interesting photo.
Some GCC SOF (either Saudis or Emiratis SOF). In the back, the ST-500.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Hanshoof akhretha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21 @Buschlaid. Interesting photo.
> Some GCC SOF (either Saudis or Emiratis SOF). In the back, the ST-500.


That isn't an ST-500 but rather an Oshkosh M-ATV, the ST-500 has a bigger window for the back 2 doors, a more bulky rear gears frame and a different nest design per IMUT's default.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> That isn't an ST-500 but rather an Oshkosh M-ATV, the ST-500 has a bigger window for the back 2 doors, a more bulky rear gears frame and a different nest design per IMUT's default.


Ah f*ck hahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576986126983700481
@Foinikas

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 A7a France is considering to contract 40 Rafales next year. The supply chains will be so f*cking BUSYYYY. Ya3ni to contract like 20 or 30 Rafales it would be in 2035 or even more hahaha


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 A7a France is considering to contract 40 Rafales next year. The supply chains will be so f*cking BUSYYYY. Ya3ni to contract like 20 or 30 Rafales it would be in 2035 or even more hahaha



Aywa mana ba2oloko keda for a while, now, right? That's what makes the Su-35 that much more important and to a lesser extent, the Typhoon since there are 4 countries that could possibly contract that aircraft, technically although they all fall under one since they all have to agree. But still, their orders are mostly Saudi Arabia since they're halfway through Kuwait's. 

But, if this 2nd batch of 30 EAF Rafales come with the meteor (which as most of you fellas know, I highly doubt they will but if they do), then if the funds are available and the Typhoon deal is still stuck, I say order another batch of Rafales with the possibility of executing an assembly line in Egypt. It's time to move into the higher levels of ToT and if they don't agree, so be it and keep working with the Typhoon and MiG-35s and Su-35s to be sure we put an end to US hegemony.

Look how much bigger the flaps are on the MiG-29M/M2 which are the same on the MiG-29K of the Indian air force and exactly the same on the MiG-35 giving it excellent slow speed maneuverability. 








I just hope the fleet doesn't suffer low availability rates because of the mess Russia has put itself and the world into. And I hope they order more and better weapons for this aircraft soon as well as figure out a way to upgrade the radar from the good Zhuk-ME to the AESA,






Egyptian officers training in Tunisia.






Using the Tunisia Styer AUG. Anyone ever fire one of those? Ooof, one of the worst MG to use. An absolute disaster IMO. First of all. I can't stand any bullpup design I hate them with a passion. Very awkward to hold when you're used to the conventional design. 2nd is that despite its design, it has one of the WORST recoil rates I have ever experienced. Give me an original AK-47 from 1947 any single day of the week over this pos Styer AUG.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Aywa mana ba2oloko keda for a while, now, right? That's what makes the Su-35 that much more important and to a lesser extent, the Typhoon since there are 4 countries that could possibly contract that aircraft, technically although they all fall under one since they all have to agree. But still, their orders are mostly Saudi Arabia since they're halfway through Kuwait's.
> 
> But, if this 2nd batch of 30 EAF Rafales come with the meteor (which as most of you fellas know, I highly doubt they will but if they do), then if the funds are available and the Typhoon deal is still stuck, I say order another batch of Rafales with the possibility of executing an assembly line in Egypt. It's time to move into the higher levels of ToT and if they don't agree, so be it and keep working with the Typhoon and MiG-35s and Su-35s to be sure we put an end to US hegemony.
> 
> Look how much bigger the flaps are on the MiG-29M/M2 which are the same on the MiG-29K of the Indian air force and exactly the same on the MiG-35 giving it excellent slow speed maneuverability.
> 
> View attachment 884530
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope the fleet doesn't suffer low availability rates because of the mess Russia has put itself and the world into. And I hope they order more and better weapons for this aircraft soon as well as figure out a way to upgrade the radar from the good Zhuk-ME to the AESA,
> 
> View attachment 884533
> 
> 
> Egyptian officers training in Tunisia.
> 
> View attachment 884534
> 
> 
> Using the Tunisia Styer AUG. Anyone ever fire one of those? Ooof, one of the worst MG to use. An absolute disaster IMO. First of all. I can't stand any bullpup design I hate them with a passion. Very awkward to hold when you're used to the conventional design. 2nd is that despite its design, it has one of the WORST recoil rates I have ever experienced. Give me an original AK-47 from 1947 any single day of the week over this pos Styer AUG.
> 
> View attachment 884536
> 
> View attachment 884537


With the actual situation of the Russian defense industry, it would be hard to build or to mass produce a very capable AESA radar. Like @joker88 said either we buy from Italy (Leonardo) or to buy from China which will take the place of Russia in the world of defense industry.


----------



## ARCH٤R

Airborne AESA Radars aren't the only think Russia lacks, the IRST fitted on EAF MiG-29s is something they hoped to use "in the future", while Egyptian Ka-52s rely on French Optics. See Russian drone footages to understand how they're lacking behind in terms of sensors too.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Airborne AESA Radars aren't the only think Russia lacks, the IRST fitted on EAF MiG-29s is something they hoped to use "in the future", while Egyptian Ka-52s rely on French Optics. See Russian drone footages to understand how they're lacking behind in terms of sensors too.


Yes they are so blurring. Even their kamikaze drones aren't accurate. I saw a video about Kub Bla drone where it missed their target for 0,5 meter. The target was M-777 howitzer.


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Airborne AESA Radars aren't the only think Russia lacks, the IRST fitted on EAF MiG-29s is something they hoped to use "in the future", while Egyptian Ka-52s rely on French Optics. See Russian drone footages to understand how they're lacking behind in terms of sensors too.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526851460956311552


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> With the actual situation of the Russian defense industry, it would be hard to build or to mass produce a very capable AESA radar. Like @joker88 said either we buy from Italy (Leonardo) or to buy from China which will take the place of Russia in the world of defense industry.


Russia's defense exports exceed $6 billion in the past six months: Putin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A special shot from inside the Egyptian E-2C Hawkeye early warning plane..






The screen shows the radar coverage of most of Egypt, in addition to a large part of the Mediterranean Sea, parts of Libya, all of Palestine, and parts of Saudi Arabia, Lebanon, Syria and Jordan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian MEKO frigates deal..HaHaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60526-egypt-thales-alenia-and-military-satellite-deal-update



Egypt, Thales Alenia, and military satellite deal update 




It was reported in 2020 that the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is in talks with the Franco-Italian aerospace manufacturer Thales Alenia for the procurement of a military observation satellite. 
Thales Alenia managed to secure the bid and the work on the satellite started months ago.

Something strange. Till now Tactical Report didn't talk about the cooperation between Egypt and India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Not often do I share stuff about previous wars but this writing about MiG-21s dives further into the details that aren't known to western aviation/warfare enthusiasts. 
Perhaps unknown to you fellas too.












ARAB MiG-21F/FL “FISHBED” 1961-67


During the opening attacks of the 1967 Six Day War, the Israeli Air Force struck Arab air forces in four attack waves. In the first wave, IDF aircraft claimed to have destroyed eight Egyptian aircr…




weaponsandwarfare.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> Not often do I share stuff about previous wars but this writing about MiG-21s dives further into the details that aren't known to western aviation/warfare enthusiasts.
> Perhaps unknown to you fellas too.
> View attachment 884694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARAB MiG-21F/FL “FISHBED” 1961-67
> 
> 
> During the opening attacks of the 1967 Six Day War, the Israeli Air Force struck Arab air forces in four attack waves. In the first wave, IDF aircraft claimed to have destroyed eight Egyptian aircr…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weaponsandwarfare.com


Imagine if H-300 project was matured.


----------



## Gomig-21

ARCH٤R said:


> Airborne AESA Radars aren't the only think Russia lacks, the IRST fitted on EAF MiG-29s is something they hoped to use "in the future",


I think you meant the target designator, not the IRST. The IRST is that bulbous detector I circled in all the pics below it's been on every single MiG-29, Su-27, Su-34, Su-35 and so on and has actually been an amazing addition to the radar to help shoot down other aircraft without lighting up the actual radar and create radiation for enemy missiles such as the AGM-88 HARM etc. It has proven super valuable that the west imitated it from not only the US, but the Rafale, the Typhoon the Gripen etc. They all took this mostly Russian invention and made their own because of how successful of an item it is.





















The built-in target designator is what is missing in the MiG-29M/M2 which is why they use the T220 pod as a substitute, but the MiG-35 is supposed to have it built-in so it doesn't have to carry a pod. That and the AESA are the only two things that make the difference between the EAF MiG-29M/M2s and the MiG-35.



ARCH٤R said:


> while Egyptian Ka-52s rely on French Optics. See Russian drone footages to understand how they're lacking behind in terms of sensors too.



Exactly why they ordered the French/Russian EOS-52 for the Ka-52s. A good indication that naturally the Egyptian army & air force does its homework and research very well prior to ordering anything.

BTW, this is the brand new AIM-120D3.







Speaking of the Gazelles and the possible transformation into a Little Bird type helo for quick SOF penetration etc. If any of you fellas followed this thread from way back in 2016/17, I had mentioned when they made the announcement that they were procuring the Ka-52s that they should definitely purchase a squadron of little birds just for all the SOF units they have. From 777 to 999 to xyz etc., they could use that specific helicopter as Tunisia --which has a very well trained special forces units -- operate the KIOWA which is the big brother to the LB but I believe the Jordanian SF do in fact operate the little birds and they would be very handy with the Egyptian forces considering the number of units they have and employ.

While it's a neat idea, I don't think the effort and cost and potential failure would be worth it to transfrom these relatively older Gazelles to something that needs the be small but carry a heavy human load and be super nimble and stable such as the mighty little bird oxymoron.






They did operate this fire suppressor and crop duster for a while, forget the name if anyone knows it do tell, but somewhat similar to the LB in size.






Tahya Misr Emblem






OH LOOK! The other rear bay with room and connectors for additional launchers of ASTER 15/30 or even land attack cruise missiles like the ones we caught a quick glimpse of in that video. lol, love sticking it to the phony baloney doubters.






Oldie but goldie. No one put colors like these on their jets lol.






Armor variety.





















Trains transport of all the new MRAPs.






Now here's an veritable assault rifle with interchangeable barrels and munitions.






Priorities, even in the sweltering heat of the Egyptian desert can never stop this specific duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Kol sana wento tayebin. El Nasr el fasha5 welad 3amena hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577800647633682433
Something big is happening. I want more dependency on our own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577800647633682433
> Something big is happening. I want more dependency on our own.


@Philip the Arab hahahaha this is what i said haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578015117576323079
I cried while watching the video. Glory to Egypt and glory to our Martyrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I cried while watching the video. Glory to Egypt and glory to our Martyrs



Indeed. I remember my father and mother listening to the radio and BBC and TV news and even they were crying with happiness.

What I take out of it after all these years and especially now is how much more powerful the Egyptian army is compared to that time. They fought an enemy who was clearly better equipped and was the defender with that monstrous wall and the Suez Canal to cross first! People ignore or downplay that tremendous fact.

More importantly is how Egypt held its territory and the Battle of Al Mansoura really put a staple on things to come which is why mostly things are the way they are with the EAF. 

So for many years, the culprits (meaning the US and the Jews) were happy that the EAF consisted of mediocre F-16s and MiG-21s and Mirage Vs and only a handful of 2000s.

What they're seeing now is what has them terrified, especially the ease in which the EAF has not only been able to absorb the rather complex Rafale as well as the dual engined MiG-29M/M2, but the frequency of training and strategies of combined forces they've put together. Top that off with all the super acquisitions of naval and radar assets and the emphasis on drones and especially the purchase of the Su-35 and possibly the Typhoon has them shaking in their boots and the sad part is none of that is directed at them. It's strictly a deterrent which for some arrogant reason they don't like it el m3araseen w'lad eld labwa!? Go figure that one out.

I just saw a video of the Erufighter Typhoon Tranche 5 and the air to air missiles it will employ ya lahweeeee I say keep trying for the Rafale but DEFINITELY jump UGLY on the EFT ASAP! And of course, insist on the meteor or don't purchase it. There cannot be a compromise that doesn't include it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buschlaid

Gomig-21 said:


> Armor variety.
> 
> View attachment 884775
> 
> View attachment 884776
> 
> View attachment 884777
> View attachment 884778
> 
> View attachment 884779


Not just the difference of models, but of colours too. So many shades of sandy yellow and green 



Gomig-21 said:


> Priorities, even in the sweltering heat of the Egyptian desert can never stop this specific duty.
> 
> View attachment 884782


Russians praying too. It's always nice seeing different cultures and religions cooperate and respect each other.

Guys, how is it with cargo/troop transport trucks currently? 

I've read somewhere that Egypt is manufacturing URALs under license. URALs, Pegaso and GAZ Sadko could be commonly seen on displays and exercises too, with other trucks slowly fading away (KrAZ-255 and KrAZ-6322, IFA W50, GAZ-66 and others). 

And what is known about Egyptian army trucks under license? I'm mainly interested in Nasr trucks (based on Iveco/Magirus Deutz). Pictures of them are rare for me, but they still seem to be used in decent numbers.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> Not just the difference of models, but of colours too. So many shades of sandy yellow and green
> 
> 
> Russians praying too. It's always nice seeing different cultures and religions cooperate and respect each other.
> 
> Guys, how is it with cargo/troop transport trucks currently?
> 
> I've read somewhere that Egypt is manufacturing URALs under license. URALs, Pegaso and GAZ Sadko could be commonly seen on displays and exercises too, with other trucks slowly fading away (KrAZ-255 and KrAZ-6322, IFA W50, GAZ-66 and others).
> 
> And what is known about Egyptian army trucks under license? I'm mainly interested in Nasr trucks (based on Iveco/Magirus Deutz). Pictures of them are rare for me, but they still seem to be used in decent numbers.
> View attachment 885138
> 
> View attachment 885139
> 
> View attachment 885140
> 
> View attachment 885141
> 
> View attachment 885142
> 
> View attachment 885145
> 
> View attachment 885143
> 
> View attachment 885144


There is some rumors saying that Egypt is negotiating with Renaud to build locally trucks


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/156891418123082956

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578022446707273734


Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. I remember my father and mother listening to the radio and BBC and TV news and even they were crying with happiness.


During the war, my mother was about 2 to 3 years old. Before sleeping or when patriotic song broadcasted on radio, she always sang خالي السلاح صحي from Abdel Halim Hafez.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Well its that time of the year again folks, happy 6th October day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Kol sana wenta tayeb


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Happy 6th of october and heres a book from the Enemy admitting their defeat some of it was cut out by the IDF because it was propably too embarrassing

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577947889988505600





Download book Negligence Mahdal Yeshayahu Ben Forat Et Al PDF


Download book Negligence Mahdal Yeshayahu Ben Forat Et Al PDF




www.noor-book.com


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Happy 6th of october and heres a book from the Enemy admitting their defeat some of it was cut out by the IDF because it was propably too embarrassing
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577947889988505600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download book Negligence Mahdal Yeshayahu Ben Forat Et Al PDF
> 
> 
> Download book Negligence Mahdal Yeshayahu Ben Forat Et Al PDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.noor-book.com


I just opened the israeli reddit hahahaha. What a bunch of brainwashed people hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> I just opened the israeli reddit hahahaha. What a bunch of brainwashed people hahahaha


The book has a whole section how that brainwashing was done btw


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> The book has a whole section how that brainwashing was done btw


Even the IDF twitter account didn't post anything about the war that was brink of destruction of Israel hahahaha






Ya3ni watch at this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

hahahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas mesh hatbarek hahahaha?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas mesh hatbarek hahahaha?


Interesting documentary. One thing I don't understand is how can the Syrians only have partial victories in almost all wars and mostly lose. Egyptians performed great,Syrians again were mediocre. In 1982 you remember what happened in Lebanon. So many wars and the Syrians usually only had some small victories. I like them,I have respect for the SAA,but sometimes all the boasting and talking and they lose hundreds of tanks and aircraft.

Like the guy said in the video "HaMisrim"...

If it wasn't for Egypt...Syria couldn't have waged war alone against Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Interesting documentary. One thing I don't understand is how can the Syrians only have partial victories in almost all wars and mostly lose. Egyptians performed great,Syrians again were mediocre. In 1982 you remember what happened in Lebanon. So many wars and the Syrians usually only had some small victories. I like them,I have respect for the SAA,but sometimes all the boasting and talking and they lose hundreds of tanks and aircraft.
> 
> Like the guy said in the video "HaMisrim"...
> 
> If it wasn't for Egypt...Syria couldn't have waged war alone against Israel.


True. Sadat wanted to inflected as much as possible and something we did.







@Gomig-21 @The SC @Foinikas just found unclassified CIA doc.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

Foinikas said:


> Interesting documentary. One thing I don't understand is how can the Syrians only have partial victories in almost all wars and mostly lose. Egyptians performed great,Syrians again were mediocre. In 1982 you remember what happened in Lebanon. So many wars and the Syrians usually only had some small victories. I like them,I have respect for the SAA,but sometimes all the boasting and talking and they lose hundreds of tanks and aircraft.
> 
> Like the guy said in the video "HaMisrim"...
> 
> If it wasn't for Egypt...Syria couldn't have waged war alone against Israel.


The Syrians and Egyptians lost nothing more than what was logical in their equipment State, especially when it comes the Air Force.
Forget the talk of Egypt and Syria having poorly trained pilots, in Egypt’s case it has been refuted both domestically and in the Helion & Co. book series. I expect the same was about the Syrians.

It took the Soviets ages to learn that their interceptors didn’t have the performance nor the weaponry to properly win an air battle, their missiles were restricted to 2G maneuvering and had poor range and angle of guidance. Israel doesn’t confirm Egypt’s claims of Air Victories but when you look at the ones they even admit to their side it’s a publicly known secret: Their mirages flew straight hence the Atolls tracked. 

Mind the EAF had different proportions of MiG-21 variants over time, but it gave its MiG-21M a multirole status and the less advanced as Air Defence, because the M variant had more pylons hence can have a bigger range by deploying fuel tanks. 

Egypt, left with a squadron of MiG-21F13 and then several of the P series had no gun and only 2 reverse engineered AIM-9B... these were Egypt’s AD squadrons. It was only until the Soviets tried their MiGs against the Israelis that they finally understood the EAF’s complain: it’s not training or experience but weaponry.
Even with the cannon, the velocity of shells was very low pilots would need to pull lead under their gunsights.
On the other hand the Israelis deployed AIM-9Ds and AIM-9Gs, as well as aim assisted DEFA and Vulcan cannons.

When it comes to maneuverability it’s often said: MiG-21s turn tighter hence why wouldn’t you turn around F-4s and Mirages? 
The MiG had a high turn rate but was draggy for its small wing area, it only pulled high AOA and not turn tight in a direct sense, in fact.

Undoubtedly the EAF claims like 5-7 aces among its pilots between 1967 and 1973, though all turned down by the west because Israel does not admit such losses, while Egypt never confirmed losing as much aircrafts as Israel stated we did, though it got a “pass” anyways...

It stands that Egypt’s interceptors had like 1-2 kill-death ratio against the Israeli fighters between 1967 and 1971, where the Israelis deployed their DEFAs and to a less extent AIM-9D and Vulcans, Egypt majorly its Atolls. 

In 1973 it was a disaster for the EAF Fishbeds, IAF usage of AIM-9Ds and AIM-9Gs and with the hastily deployment of EAF trainers and attackers against the Israeli advance in the Suez and Ismailia meant high losses to the EAF fleet in general.

You could even refer to an Egyptian pilot’s explanation of the first victory he scored at 17:50.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> In 1973 it was a disaster for the EAF Fishbeds, IAF usage of AIM-9Ds and AIM-9Gs and with the hastily deployment of EAF trainers and attackers against the Israeli advance in the Suez and Ismailia meant high losses to the EAF fleet in general.


Meaning?


----------



## ARCH٤R

Ghostkiller said:


> Meaning?


This was when the EAF lost most in air combat against the IAF, in 1973 the technology gap between both airforces was the greatest and the destruction of SAM sites after the Israeli crossing meant the EAF would be directly deployed to stand between the IAF and Egyptian forces in Ismailia, Suez and the Egyptian 4th Armoured Brigade which had to withdraw west to avoid Israeli airstrikes. Even more, the EAF deployed its MiG-17s and Su-7s directly to bomb Israeli forces (both supply routes and tank/mechanized forces) in the Deversoir gap which never really had sufficient air cover from Israeli fighters.
AFAIK according to Western sources that was the most significant casualty cause to the EAF's fleet during the war.
@Gomig-21 might have a good take on this specific topic.


----------



## aviator_fan

ARCH٤R said:


> The Syrians and Egyptians lost nothing more than what was logical in their equipment State, especially when it comes the Air Force.
> Forget the talk of Egypt and Syria having poorly trained pilots, in Egypt’s case it has been refuted both domestically and in the Helion & Co. book series. I expect the same was about the Syrians.
> 
> It took the Soviets ages to learn that their interceptors didn’t have the performance nor the weaponry to properly win an air battle, their missiles were restricted to 2G maneuvering and had poor range and angle of guidance. Israel doesn’t confirm Egypt’s claims of Air Victories but when you look at the ones they even admit to their side it’s a publicly known secret: Their mirages flew straight hence the Atolls tracked.
> 
> Mind the EAF had different proportions of MiG-21 variants over time, but it gave its MiG-21M a multirole status and the less advanced as Air Defence, because the M variant had more pylons hence can have a bigger range by deploying fuel tanks.
> 
> Egypt, left with a squadron of MiG-21F13 and then several of the P series had no gun and only 2 reverse engineered AIM-9B... these were Egypt’s AD squadrons. It was only until the Soviets tried their MiGs against the Israelis that they finally understood the EAF’s complain: it’s not training or experience but weaponry.
> Even with the cannon, the velocity of shells was very low pilots would need to pull lead under their gunsights.
> On the other hand the Israelis deployed AIM-9Ds and AIM-9Gs, as well as aim assisted DEFA and Vulcan cannons.
> 
> When it comes to maneuverability it’s often said: MiG-21s turn tighter hence why wouldn’t you turn around F-4s and Mirages?
> The MiG had a high turn rate but was draggy for its small wing area, it only pulled high AOA and not turn tight in a direct sense, in fact.
> 
> Undoubtedly the EAF claims like 5-7 aces among its pilots between 1967 and 1973, though all turned down by the west because Israel does not admit such losses, while Egypt never confirmed losing as much aircrafts as Israel stated we did, though it got a “pass” anyways...
> 
> It stands that Egypt’s interceptors had like 1-2 kill-death ratio against the Israeli fighters between 1967 and 1971, where the Israelis deployed their DEFAs and to a less extent AIM-9D and Vulcans, Egypt majorly its Atolls.
> 
> In 1973 it was a disaster for the EAF Fishbeds, IAF usage of AIM-9Ds and AIM-9Gs and with the hastily deployment of EAF trainers and attackers against the Israeli advance in the Suez and Ismailia meant high losses to the EAF fleet in general.
> 
> You could even refer to an Egyptian pilot’s explanation of the first victory he scored at 17:50.


I don't buy the equipment argument. How may pilots shot down Israelis in the air?

Vietnamese pilots were flying Mig 17s and were able to knock out the same Phantoms. If Egyptians shot down the planes there would be some cine footage to back up those claims and would have been open to other analysis (regardless of Israeli admission) by experts. 
5-7 aces seems a lofty goal: that would mean they downed 25 -30 planes in air to air. I don't buy that till there is some 3rd party verification.



Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed. I remember my father and mother listening to the radio and BBC and TV news and even they were crying with happiness.
> 
> What I take out of it after all these years and especially now is how much more powerful the Egyptian army is compared to that time. They fought an enemy who was clearly better equipped and was the defender with that monstrous wall and the Suez Canal to cross first! People ignore or downplay that tremendous fact.
> 
> More importantly is how Egypt held its territory and the Battle of Al Mansoura really put a staple on things to come which is why mostly things are the way they are with the EAF.
> 
> So for many years, the culprits (meaning the US and the Jews) were happy that the EAF consisted of mediocre F-16s and MiG-21s and Mirage Vs and only a handful of 2000s.
> 
> What they're seeing now is what has them terrified, especially the ease in which the EAF has not only been able to absorb the rather complex Rafale as well as the dual engined MiG-29M/M2, but the frequency of training and strategies of combined forces they've put together. Top that off with all the super acquisitions of naval and radar assets and the emphasis on drones and especially the purchase of the Su-35 and possibly the Typhoon has them shaking in their boots and the sad part is none of that is directed at them. It's strictly a deterrent which for some arrogant reason they don't like it el m3araseen w'lad eld labwa!? Go figure that one out.
> 
> I just saw a video of the Erufighter Typhoon Tranche 5 and the air to air missiles it will employ ya lahweeeee I say keep trying for the Rafale but DEFINITELY jump UGLY on the EFT ASAP! And of course, insist on the meteor or don't purchase it. There cannot be a compromise that doesn't include it.


The army of Egypt of that time time deserves a lot of praise. Unfortunately , i don't see the Israelis shivering in their boots because of Typhoons. Big aid $ from Gulf countries with whom Isreal has a truce. Egyptian army has gotten good at suppressing its civilian population


----------



## The SC

Foinikas said:


> Interesting documentary. One thing I don't understand is how can the Syrians only have partial victories in almost all wars and mostly lose. Egyptians performed great,Syrians again were mediocre. In 1982 you remember what happened in Lebanon. So many wars and the Syrians usually only had some small victories. I like them,I have respect for the SAA,but sometimes all the boasting and talking and they lose hundreds of tanks and aircraft.
> 
> Like the guy said in the video "HaMisrim"...
> 
> If it wasn't for Egypt...Syria couldn't have waged war alone against Israel.


The Syrians won the first days of the war too..hundreds of their tanks reached to about 15 km from the northern Usraeli bridges.. but they were ordered to stop.. many commanders were confused by this order from Hafiz Al Assad.. and then the Usraeli counter offensive started..but there was no one or anything between them and Usrael to storm it.. I believe that was not the scope of the war ..as it was limited and wanted to force Usrael to the negotiation table.. not storm it per se.. It was known already that it was a protected entity of the US and NATO..


----------



## The SC

aviator_fan said:


> I don't buy the equipment argument. How may pilots shot down Israelis in the air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The army of Egypt of that time time deserves a lot of praise. Unfortunately , i don't see the Israelis shivering in their boots because of Typhoons. Big aid $ from Gulf countries with whom Isreal has a truce. Egyptian army has gotten good at suppressing its civilian population


What do you know about the Israeli "Phantom Falls Week" and the Egyptian "Missile Wall"?..you seem biased and have some complex..











The week of humiliation of the Zionists and the end of the legend of the invincible American weapon at the hands of the best soldiers on earth..


----------



## Gomig-21

aviator_fan said:


> I don't buy the equipment argument. How may pilots shot down Israelis in the air?



We'll get to that in a minute and trust me, you will be surprised despite the number still being in favor of the filthy land-thieving scum sucking criminal jews.



aviator_fan said:


> Vietnamese pilots were flying Mig 17s and were able to knock out the same Phantoms.



lol, yep, Vietnamese pilots facing F-4 Phantoms without any GUNS! lmao! How easy do you suppose it would be to shoot even a gun less F-4 Phantom with brand newly fielded AIM-7 Sparrow that barely had a 60% success rate with a Fokker triplane lmao. The tide on

The Vietnamese SA-2 SAM wall wasn't even 1/3 the potency of the Egyptian SAM wall wchich took 3 years under the cloak of darkness to set up under the arrogance of the Jews blindassesl

And understand this VERY important point many of you haters refuse to believe. The RUSSISANS were NEVER interested in Egypt defeating Israel for several reasons, 1) they did NOT want to trigger the eerie of the United States which was protecting Israel and ANY cost and refused to send us the critical aircraft that would've allowed the EAF to hit Israel proper and COMPLETELY change the dynamic of this war. The only offered defensive weapons. This was the PRIMARY reason Sadat gave those Russian the boot right up the *** out of Egypt for that critical refusal. That, right there put us at a HUGE disadvantage because as great as the MiG-21 was, it has one of the WORST fuel dispersant once the full load got used up and would slosh around the aircraft shifting the center of gravity making it almost impossible to fly dogfights where it would bleed tremendous energy hardly making it super vulnerable.

At any rate, the GREAT Egyptian Pilots changed tactics in the battle of Al Mansoura and used the MiG-21 to its exact specification as an interceptor and not a dogfighter which is why it decimated the IDF thieving scum 17 losses to 3 EAf MiGs shot down and 3 running out of fuel and crash landing,

You asked further on why those land-thieving scum are shaking in their boots? Yes, because that specific battel of Mansoura was the last air battle between the thieving scum and the GREAT Egyptian airforce that turned the tide exponentially causing the jew cowards BEGGING the US not to supply us the AIM-120 while SHAKING in their boots because now they won't be facing the lousy outdated MiG-17 (LOLWHAT A JOKE) or early defunct MiG-21s but rather state of the art Rafales that have had great success against simulation battles against the veritable F-22 and the crap-ridden and GROSSLY overrated pieces of shit F-35 and why do you suppose the US has threatened Egypt with CAATSA over the purchase of a lousy 29 Su-35SEs? Care to answer that?

And why is Dassault taking its sweet *** time upgrading all 24 EAF Rafales to the F-3R standeard" Do you even have a clue or you're just throwing spaghetti at the fridge to see if it sticks? The answer is they are doing EVERYTHING in their power to prevent the EAF from acquiring the BEST MISSILE to date in the Meter which would put any AIM-120 straight into the garbage cane

THAT, MY FRIEND, IS THE REASON THE JEWS AND AMERICAN ARE SHITTING THEIR PANTS and doing everything in their power to prevent those missiles from coming to the EAF and the same goes with the BS CAATSA on the Su-35SE because neither the scum Jews or least of all friends in the US have any answer the AWACS KILLER in the R-37M that if there ever was an engagement, with its Mach 4+ speed and ability to evade practically any airborne early warning system, the entire fleet of jews would be decimated in a matter of hours and that is why they sent their top delegations to support their lobbying contingency to make it a serious matter against us.

Let's hope you Pakistani Muslim have the DECENCY to support the RIGHT side of the victimization that has been happening since 1948 to us who lost millions of martyrs to defend the Palestinians from the filthy scum intruders and protect Islamic lands just like Allah Salaatuhu wa Ta'alat ordered us instead of portraying that filthy jealous disgusting and despicable filth or argumentation without even showing a sense of reading the history of what our martyrs went through to protect our GREAT RELIGION and out lands instead of questioning our integrity. Shame on you!

And for the moderators, if my passion and words warrant a ban, go right ahead and be my guest. I couldn't care less when our pride, integrity and courage in our martyrs is put into question, I consider my answer to that to be as respectable as possible considering the lame and filthy inconsiderate insults laid on us. If it happens, I will be moving on to much better forms of discussion with people who truly understand the plight and victory of that war to Egypt. I bid you farewell ya gama3a.

Oh I almost forgot, there are at least 5 EAF aces from the war of attrition to the October war with verified witnesses and more that are unverified since many of the battles were chicken puk puk puk pukaaaakk jews running for their lives while being blown out of the skies into smithereens without a 3rd party taking notice. But that's ok, we don't need to put lousy stickers on our aircraft to prove our fake manhood lmao. That's reserved for the coward jerwl Shoe me ONE MiG-21 2ith that uglyass star if dawood painted on it lmao. All we have is their pilots in pajamas waking down the planes and going home like the two-bit arrogant bitches they were.

Another reason why The 73 Historians should've made copies of their great videos to answer that FILHTY insult but the now defunct history challenge calling a GREATS EGYPTIAN MIG-21 VEWRITABLE fighter trying to save his life and almost pulling off a Split-S maneuver in a MiG-21 at below 300ft and be called an "EGYPTIAN CRAZY PILOT" by that filthy scum sucking TV host that should be sued for $100 million for defamation of character those worthless scum of the earth SWINE FARM PIGS.

Maybe someday we will exact revenge on those filthy smirking jew scum!

And let's watch the Americans cry along with the Jews when
- our submarine fleet exceeds the current 8 Type 209s & Romeo class fitted with Harpoons to 20 Scorpene and Baraccudas ahahah they wont even venture out of their territoirian waters those suck-cucking hogs.
- 13 Frigates of the best worldly caliber and soon to reach 28 with 19 destroyers with cruise missiles.
- 54+ Rafales with MICA NG (next Generation)
- 24 and eventual 72 Euro fighter typhoons with METEOR missiles
- 52 Ka-52 with KIHVR missiles to shoot down Eveny F-16s and ever tank out there
- 46 MiG-29 and soon 100 Mi%-35s that are twice as powerful as the UNSULT the US offered in their POS F-15 those disrespectful scum of the earth!
- 30 plus Su-35SE with the most potent A2A munitions in the new and longer range R-77-1 and deadly AWACs killer in the R-37M amongst a huge slew of other deadly weapons
- 7 and possibly more 11 batteries of German IRIST-T-SLM SAMS that will make out S-300VM look like child's play
1-12 more Barracuda or Scarpone subs and see the knees of the Jews buckle and collapse!
Oh an don't forget the several option the EAF has for the its not only 5th generation fleet, but poissible a upst into the rth gen. Then let's see how hard they shake in the stinky filthy smelly boots whit their needs buckle like a Sunday football percussion set LMFAOOOOOO! There's you answer, sir,

Later fellas it's been nice talking to you for all these years! Tahyia MIRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578325510215434242


----------



## Buschlaid

Ghostkiller said:


> There is some rumors saying that Egypt is negotiating with Renaud to build locally trucks


I think that's regarding the Renault Ks, tank transporters that Egypt already uses in decent numbers. 




There are way better pictures than this. I only have this screenshot because tank transporters are not really my thing.
Egypt is probably looking to replace its aging fleet of Berliet TLM 280s, Renault GBH 280s and International Paystar 5000s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Buschlaid said:


> I think that's regarding the Renault Ks, tank transporters that Egypt already uses in decent numbers.
> View attachment 885301
> 
> There are way better pictures than this. I only have this screenshot because tank transporters are not really my thing.
> Egypt is probably looking to replace its aging fleet of Berliet TLM 280s, Renault GBH 280s and International Paystar 5000s
> View attachment 885304
> 
> View attachment 885305


Those renaults, which Egypt will probably build them locally, are the modernized types and do modern armies use them? Yes or no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCH٤R

aviator_fan said:


> I don't buy the equipment argument. How may pilots shot down Israelis in the air?
> 
> Vietnamese pilots were flying Mig 17s and were able to knock out the same Phantoms. If Egyptians shot down the planes there would be some cine footage to back up those claims and would have been open to other analysis (regardless of Israeli admission) by experts.
> 5-7 aces seems a lofty goal: that would mean they downed 25 -30 planes in air to air. I don't buy that till there is some 3rd party verification.


The number of pilots to score kills is entirely unknown, but mind the Vietnamese came up against poorly trained Americans when it comes to A-A combat, the Israelis had it practised over and over for a bit short of a decade.
The reason was they only had their cannons, they weren't supplied French heat seekers.

Now mind the Indians for example had already pulled their R-3S out of service sometime around 1971-1972, and for reasons stated like in this video. 

Undoubtedly only a few gun camera footage was ever released by the EAF, but even then they never for example released gun camera footage of the shooting down of 2 Israeli fighters that were confirmed by the UN forces in 1959... 
When some pilots were approached individually by western journalists during the war they handed over:









Vietnamese MiG-17s had their own performance-guaranteed edge over Skyhawks and Intruders. But for Egypt to deploy them against Mirage IIIC and later on Mirage 5F (variant) and F-4Es was some sort of a WWII era Boom and Zoom tactics promoting campaign...
MiG-17s weren't seen as sufficient by the EAF, by the mid 1960s they were assigned ground attack roles while MiG-19s formed Egypt's main fighter force and MiG-21s as interceptors. 
The reasons are easy to understand, Egypt's deployment to Yemen held some of the most undermentioned bombing campaigns in the last century, with MiG-17s and IL-28s deployed for ground support there the MiG-19s arriving sometime in 1966 to provide escort against the RSAF. 
In other words, both the MiG-17 fleet's capabilities and experience meant air combat was nothing but generosity from the MiG-17 pilots in the EAF.

Let me now thing loudly: The Israelis claim seven EAF jets were shot down on the 6th of October during an attempted airstrike on Ofira Air Field, but the EAF admits only losing 4 fighters on that day, one of which was a Su-7 piloted by Anwar Sadat's brother, Atef. 
The evidence were one footage of a MiG-17/F-4 dogfight where the MiG-17 is shot down and falls into the water, the other was a MiG-17 wreckage photographed in the city. Where are the rest?





This is one of tens of examples of claim disputes. 
Egypt would state its losses without a specified cause, in other words within the spectrum of the numbers stated its Israel to determine how it destroyed/shot down/sunk the losses in question. Israel, on the other hand, attributed most of its losses to SAM missiles, while the Mirage III/Nesher in question was claimed by Egyptian MiG-21s.
Egypt's previous Chief of Staff claimed 1,000 lives lost and 4,000 injured during the War in Yemen, the west claimed thousands without even having Egypt's claim stated. In 1973 Egypt claimed 5,000 Soldiers and Civilians killed but the West pushed for the exaggerated 10,000.
The EAF had claimed 14 Phantom/Skyhawks on the 14th of October
Around 10 Mirage 5/F-4Es Between the 20th of October and the 28th of October.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ARCH٤R said:


> The number of pilots to score kills is entirely unknown, but mind the Vietnamese came up against poorly trained Americans when it comes to A-A combat, the Israelis had it practised over and over for a bit short of a decade.
> The reason was they only had their cannons, they weren't supplied French heat seekers.
> 
> Now mind the Indians for example had already pulled their R-3S out of service sometime around 1971-1972, and for reasons stated like in this video.
> 
> Undoubtedly only a few gun camera footage was ever released by the EAF, but even then they never for example released gun camera footage of the shooting down of 2 Israeli fighters that were confirmed by the UN forces in 1959...
> When some pilots were approached individually by western journalists during the war they handed over:
> View attachment 885283
> View attachment 885284
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese MiG-17s had their own performance-guaranteed edge over Skyhawks and Intruders. But for Egypt to deploy them against Mirage IIIC and later on Mirage 5F (variant) and F-4Es was some sort of a WWII era Boom and Zoom tactics promoting campaign...
> MiG-17s weren't seen as sufficient by the EAF, by the mid 1960s they were assigned ground attack roles while MiG-19s formed Egypt's main fighter force and MiG-21s as interceptors.
> The reasons are easy to understand, Egypt's deployment to Yemen held some of the most undermentioned bombing campaigns in the last century, with MiG-17s and IL-28s deployed for ground support there the MiG-19s arriving sometime in 1966 to provide escort against the RSAF.
> In other words, both the MiG-17 fleet's capabilities and experience meant air combat was nothing but generosity from the MiG-17 pilots in the EAF.
> 
> Let me now thing loudly: The Israelis claim seven EAF jets were shot down on the 6th of October during an attempted airstrike on Ofira Air Field, but the EAF admits only losing 4 fighters on that day, one of which was a Su-7 piloted by Anwar Sadat's brother, Atef.
> The evidence were one footage of a MiG-17/F-4 dogfight where the MiG-17 is shot down and falls into the water, the other was a MiG-17 wreckage photographed in the city. Where are the rest?
> 
> View attachment 885306
> 
> This is one of tens of examples of claim disputes.
> Egypt would state its losses without a specified cause, in other words within the spectrum of the numbers stated its Israel to determine how it destroyed/shot down/sunk the losses in question. Israel, on the other hand, attributed most of its losses to SAM missiles, while the Mirage III/Nesher in question was claimed by Egyptian MiG-21s.
> Egypt's previous Chief of Staff claimed 1,000 lives lost and 4,000 injured during the War in Yemen, the west claimed thousands without even having Egypt's claim stated. In 1973 Egypt claimed 5,000 Soldiers and Civilians killed but the West pushed for the exaggerated 10,000.
> The EAF had claimed 14 Phantom/Skyhawks on the 14th of October
> Around 10 Mirage 5/F-4Es Between the 20th of October and the 28th of October.


You were an air force pilot or what just asking hahahaha. Or just a person who loves aviation. Allah yerham Atef Sadat and the other air force pilots died for defending our honor. Do you know that probably Atef Sadat was the first martyr of this war.


----------



## Hydration

@Beny Karachun happy 6th of october sorry for congratulating you so late

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> @Beny Karachun happy 6th of october sorry for congratulating you so late


hahahaha. Leh bas keda. Mesh 3ayzin nebawaz el thread. Momken ne3mel thread makhsoos 3ala harb 6 october


----------



## Hydration

aviator_fan said:


> The army of Egypt of that time time deserves a lot of praise. Unfortunately , i don't see the Israelis shivering in their boots because of Typhoons. Big aid $ from Gulf countries with whom Isreal has a truce. Egyptian army has gotten good at suppressing its civilian population


Man the west's media is such a powerful tool. It just brainwashes everyone outside of Egypt



Ghostkiller said:


> hahahaha. Leh bas keda. Mesh 3ayzin nebawaz el thread. Momken ne3mel thread makhsoos 3ala harb 6 october


lw rad mtrodesh 3leh 3shan howa etrad 3leih kteer fe threadat tanya w msh rady ytkabal 7zemto wla howa wla israeel kolaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> lw rad mtrodesh 3leh 3shan howa etrad 3leih kteer fe threadat tanya w msh rady ytkabal 7zemto wla howa wla israeel kolaha


Mahadesh hayet2abel el khasara hahaha. Ya3ni ehna ben2ool el ehna kesebna w homa bi2ooloo eno homa kesbo. Wala ehna wala homa hane3teref min el kheser.



Hydration said:


> Man the west's media is such a powerful tool. It just brainwashes everyone outside of Egypt
> 
> 
> lw rad mtrodesh 3leh 3shan howa etrad 3leih kteer fe threadat tanya w msh rady ytkabal 7zemto wla howa wla israeel kolaha


Ana harod 3aleh 3aashan adafe3 3an baladi. Bas aham haga mayeb2ash toxic el discussion 3ashan haneb2a hemir (ehna w homa)


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Ana harod 3aleh 3aashan adafe3 3an baladi. Bas aham haga mayeb2ash toxic el discussion 3ashan haneb2a hemir (ehna w homa)


bra7tak bs mtwalsh m3ah 3shan howa mot5alef

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> bra7tak bs mtwalsh m3ah 3shan howa mot5alef


Eh akhbar Eskenderiya?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578044832039174144
hahahahaha


----------



## Philip the Arab

Tactical report post is very interesting


The UAE and Egypt decided to activate the memorandum of understanding (MoU) to boost cooperation in defense industries.

The Emirati Ministry of Defense reportedly believes that funding joint military industries with Egypt will provide the UAE with several types of advanced weapons without the need to procure them from U.S. and European defense companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Tactical report post is very interesting
> 
> 
> The UAE and Egypt decided to activate the memorandum of understanding (MoU) to boost cooperation in defense industries.
> 
> The Emirati Ministry of Defense reportedly believes that funding joint military industries with Egypt will provide the UAE with several types of advanced weapons without the need to procure them from U.S. and European defense companies.


Interesting. I think Egypt can help massively UAE in terms of ballistics missiles projects. We have them since 50s and unknown projects.



Philip the Arab said:


> Tactical report post is very interesting
> 
> 
> The UAE and Egypt decided to activate the memorandum of understanding (MoU) to boost cooperation in defense industries.
> 
> The Emirati Ministry of Defense reportedly believes that funding joint military industries with Egypt will provide the UAE with several types of advanced weapons without the need to procure them from U.S. and European defense companies.


@Gaafar can explain more about the BM projects. He is our secret mukhabarat missile expert hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Satellite from Thales Alenia put into operation

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578400541776007169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282419453939113989
Who is this guy again @Gomig-21 hahahahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration El khazoo2 da dakhel gamed fi tiyazhom hahahahaha (ma3lesh 3ala el alfaz)


----------



## Beny Karachun

Hydration said:


> @Beny Karachun happy 6th of october sorry for congratulating you so late


Really isn't a holiday for us for your information.



The SC said:


> What do you know about the Israeli "Phantom Falls Week" and the Egyptian "Missile Wall"?..you seem biased and have some complex..
> 
> View attachment 885217
> 
> 
> View attachment 885218
> 
> 
> The week of humiliation of the Zionists and the end of the legend of the invincible American weapon at the hands of the best soldiers on earth..


104 Israeli aircraft lost, mostly to anti aircraft missiles.
514 Egyptian and Syrian aircraft lost, mostly to Israeli superior pilots



Ghostkiller said:


> Eh akhbar Eskenderiya?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578044832039174144
> hahahahaha


Jews fast for 25 hours and you surprise attack a 500 men defense line with 40,000 troops, and by the end of the war manage to get encircled, loose 10 times as many soldiers and get utterly humiliated.

Ask yourself the question why the war ended in 1973 and why Egypt only got the Sinai back in 1979

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

Beny Karachun said:


> Really isn't a holiday for us for your information.
> 
> 
> 104 Israeli aircraft lost, mostly to anti aircraft missiles.
> 514 Egyptian and Syrian aircraft lost, mostly to Israeli superior pilots
> 
> 
> Jews fast for 25 hours and you surprise attack a 500 men defense line with 40,000 troops, and by the end of the war manage to get encircled, loose 10 times as many soldiers and get utterly humiliated.
> 
> Ask yourself the question why the war ended in 1973 and why Egypt only got the Sinai back in 1979


Theres only 24 hours in the day btw


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Really isn't a holiday for us for your information.


Then why you call this war "the war that was the brink of destruction of Israel"?



Beny Karachun said:


> Jews fast for 25 hours and you surprise attack a 500 men defense line with 40,000 troops, and by the end of the war manage to get encircled, loose 10 times as many soldiers and get utterly humiliated.


Was that the fortified line that you spend billions of dollars and putted even napalms, hundred of tanks in the canal to prevent any crossing from the west to the east and was recosgned of the of best defense line during this time. Even with this you got fucked by some hose in 6 hours hahaha.






Was this mighty general describing about the situation of the IDF. So if someone got encircles, it doesn't mean you won, like exactly what happened during the Siege of Vienna (1529) by Ottomans, they sieged and encircled the Hungarians and guess what the ottomans lost hahaha.

Ok you crossed but you couldn't even capture a massive city. Look at the Russians, they have the encircled the Ukrainian in Donbass region and guess what they resisted hahahaha. The last martyr of this war (Ibrahim Abdel Tawab) died on 14jan 1974 and guess what? He was in the east of the canal and he was in the 3rd army.

Isn't this a historian from your country?







Beny Karachun said:


> 104 Israeli aircraft lost, mostly to anti aircraft missiles.
> 514 Egyptian and Syrian aircraft lost, mostly to Israeli superior pilots


It is mostly due to the aircrafts and maybe your pilots skills. You are exactly comparing Nokia (our aircrafts) to Iphone (your aircrafts). Our aircrafts have only 2 missiles and not even fucking gun what do you expect. Guess what happened to Mansoura air battle.
We knew that we can't fight on air superioty so we fought on the ground with air defenses systems something that you got f*cked like hell


----------



## Beny Karachun

Hydration said:


> Theres only 24 hours in the day btw


Yeah, and we fast for 25 hours.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ghostkiller said:


> Then why you call this war "the war that was the brink of destruction of Israel"?


Because the Syrians had hundreds of tanks in the Golan against a few dozens of Israeli tanks. Egypt was far from proper Israeli territory, only thing it could do is enter our trap in the Sinai and get encircled





Ghostkiller said:


> Was that the fortified line that you spend billions of dollars and putted even napalms, hundred of tanks in the canal to prevent any crossing from the west to the east and was recosgned of the of best defense line during this time. Even with this you got fucked by some hose in 6 hours hahaha


Billions😂 cope
That line was manned with 500 fasting people, its only purpose is to slow down an attacking force until reinforcements arrive. You surprise attacked on the Jewish holiest day.

You are pathetic, you are trying to exaggerate the power of your enemy in order to make your fake victory appear better, 500 men in a defense line against 40,000 people with artillery and jet fighters, and still took 6 whole hours😂



Ghostkiller said:


> Was this mighty general describing about the situation of the IDF. So if someone got encircles, it doesn't mean you won, like exactly what happened during the Siege of Vienna (1529) by Ottomans, they sieged and encircled the Hungarians and guess what the ottomans lost hahaha.
> 
> Ok you crossed but you couldn't even capture a massive city. Look at the Russians, they have the encircled the Ukrainian in Donbass region and guess what they resisted hahahaha. The last martyr of this war (Ibrahim Abdel Tawab) died on 14jan 1974 and guess what? He was in the east of the canal and he was in the 3rd army.


You get encircled, cry to the USSR to stop the war because your whole 3rd army is about to get slaughtered, you lost😂😂😂😂 

8000 Egyptians surrendered themselves to Israel, 8000! You really are pathetic, you can't fight for ****, you have **** for brains, you threw 1000 commando soldiers into the desert and couldn't resupply them and they got slaughtered, you had 100,000 Arab expeditionary troops, USSR full support, two fronts against Israel, numerical and technological superiority and you still got destroyed 😂 10 times the casualties, 40 times the captives

Ibrahim Abdel Tawab died and didn't get to see the Sinai in Egypt's hands, because your effort was pathetic and cowardous, and only 5 years after his death you were handed the Sinai because we were tired of your shit, and you sat down like the good dog you are ever since. 



Ghostkiller said:


> is mostly due to the aircrafts and maybe your pilots skills. You are exactly comparing Nokia (our aircrafts) to Iphone (your aircrafts). Our aircrafts have only 2 missiles and not even fucking gun what do you expect. Guess what happened to Mansoura air battle.
> We knew that we can't fight on air superioty so we fought on the ground with air defenses systems something that you got f*cked like hell


Vietnam put 1000 times the fight against the US with the same planes you had, 550 Arab jets destroyed, 104 Israeli jets destroyed.

Air to air missiles were bad back then, Israel didn't rely on them, they were unreliable. Neither did Egypt, pretty much all battles were air battles, and Israel humiliated the Arabs, air to air kill ratio is much better than the overall kill ratio, since you relied on SAMs. Mansoura battle, 7 Egyptian jets shot down, 2 Israeli jets shot down.

You fought and lost on the ground, Israel has shown its bravery, single tanks winning against tank brigades, your elite 25th tank brigade with modern T62s got deleted when facing technologically inferior Centurions but with better crew, that allowed us to continue our efforts in mainland Egypt and encircle the whole 3rd army, cut off from supplies.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Because the Syrians had hundreds of tanks in the Golan against a few dozens of Israeli tanks. Egypt was far from proper Israeli territory, only thing it could do is enter our trap in the Sinai and get encircled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billions😂 cope
> That line was manned with 500 fasting people, its only purpose is to slow down an attacking force until reinforcements arrive. You surprise attacked on the Jewish holiest day.
> 
> You are pathetic, you are trying to exaggerate the power of your enemy in order to make your fake victory appear better, 500 men in a defense line against 40,000 people with artillery and jet fighters, and still took 6 whole hours😂
> 
> 
> You get encircled, cry to the USSR to stop the war because your whole 3rd army is about to get slaughtered, you lost😂😂😂😂
> 
> 8000 Egyptians surrendered themselves to Israel, 8000! You really are pathetic, you can't fight for ****, you have **** for brains, you threw 1000 commando soldiers into the desert and couldn't resupply them and they got slaughtered, you had 100,000 Arab expeditionary troops, USSR full support, two fronts against Israel, numerical and technological superiority and you still got destroyed 😂 10 times the casualties, 40 times the captives
> 
> Ibrahim Abdel Tawab died and didn't get to see the Sinai in Egypt's hands, because your effort was pathetic and cowardous, and only 5 years after his death you were handed the Sinai because we were tired of your shit, and you sat down like the good dog you are ever since.
> 
> 
> Vietnam put 1000 times the fight against the US with the same planes you had, 550 Arab jets destroyed, 104 Israeli jets destroyed.
> 
> Air to air missiles were bad back then, Israel didn't rely on them, they were unreliable. Neither did Egypt, pretty much all battles were air battles, and Israel humiliated the Arabs, air to air kill ratio is much better than the overall kill ratio, since you relied on SAMs. Mansoura battle, 7 Egyptian jets shot down, 2 Israeli jets shot down.
> 
> You fought and lost on the ground, Israel has shown its bravery, single tanks winning against tank brigades, your elite 25th tank brigade with modern T62s got deleted when facing technologically inferior Centurions but with better crew, that allowed us to continue our efforts in mainland Egypt and encircle the whole 3rd army, cut off from supplies.


Answer to your historian and Sharon claims? Your elites commander lost against some peasant in Ismailia and Suez hahahaha. 







Then why your IDF twitter didn't post anything about the war as you see it as victory from your perspectives.

At the end, Egypt achieved their goals.



Beny Karachun said:


> Ibrahim Abdel Tawab died and didn't get to see the Sinai in Egypt's hands, because your effort was pathetic and cowardous, and only 5 years after his death you were handed the Sinai because we were tired of your shit, and you sat down like the good dog you are ever since.


Because we didn't want Sinai in one war. That's why SADAT offered peace but your politicians refused in 1971. I think your schools brainwashed you to think that Egypt wanted to regain in one time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Ibrahim Abdel Tawab died and didn't get to see the Sinai in Egypt's hands, because your effort was pathetic and cowardous, and only 5 years after his death you were handed the Sinai because we were tired of your shit, and you sat down like the good dog you are ever since.






Your claims are debunked in this video. Guess who is talking?? Your veterans hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Air to air missiles were bad back then, Israel didn't rely on them, they were unreliable. Neither did Egypt, pretty much all battles were air battles, and Israel humiliated the Arabs, air to air kill ratio is much better than the overall kill ratio, since you relied on SAMs. Mansoura battle, 7 Egyptian jets shot down, 2 Israeli jets shot down.


Then why you didn't approach with your phantoms after this battle hahaha. If you won it then you could have bombed other air bases, sites etc... Your claims are so illogical.










Operation Bulmus 6 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Ami Ayalon, former Head of Israel's Secret Service 
It says 6 killed 11wounded = 17 kia/wia
He said "to conquer this island,we lost many friends", "almost of my units was in this island, 2 out 40 people that fought in this island we weren't wounded, all the rest were wounded or died" Your friend wikipedia said to destroy the island and that we suffered heavy casulties and you only 17 kia/wia. 

Just to show that your gov or your population try always to change the narratives to your side.

@Hydration eh ra2yak fi radi. Bageblo mazdar w howa zay shakha wala mazdar hahahha


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> You fought and lost on the ground, Israel has shown its bravery, single tanks winning against tank brigades, your elite 25th tank brigade with modern T62s got deleted when facing technologically inferior Centurions but with better crew, that allowed us to continue our efforts in mainland Egypt and encircle the whole 3rd army, cut off from supplies.







Chinese farm tank battle. Even your veterans live in a big trauma. 5:21 "we escaped" so he is the coward rn.



Beny Karachun said:


> Because the Syrians had hundreds of tanks in the Golan against a few dozens of Israeli tanks. Egypt was far from proper Israeli territory, only thing it could do is enter our trap in the Sinai and get encircled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billions😂 cope
> That line was manned with 500 fasting people, its only purpose is to slow down an attacking force until reinforcements arrive. You surprise attacked on the Jewish holiest day.
> 
> You are pathetic, you are trying to exaggerate the power of your enemy in order to make your fake victory appear better, 500 men in a defense line against 40,000 people with artillery and jet fighters, and still took 6 whole hours😂
> 
> 
> You get encircled, cry to the USSR to stop the war because your whole 3rd army is about to get slaughtered, you lost😂😂😂😂
> 
> 8000 Egyptians surrendered themselves to Israel, 8000! You really are pathetic, you can't fight for ****, you have **** for brains, you threw 1000 commando soldiers into the desert and couldn't resupply them and they got slaughtered, you had 100,000 Arab expeditionary troops, USSR full support, two fronts against Israel, numerical and technological superiority and you still got destroyed 😂 10 times the casualties, 40 times the captives
> 
> Ibrahim Abdel Tawab died and didn't get to see the Sinai in Egypt's hands, because your effort was pathetic and cowardous, and only 5 years after his death you were handed the Sinai because we were tired of your shit, and you sat down like the good dog you are ever since.
> 
> 
> Vietnam put 1000 times the fight against the US with the same planes you had, 550 Arab jets destroyed, 104 Israeli jets destroyed.
> 
> Air to air missiles were bad back then, Israel didn't rely on them, they were unreliable. Neither did Egypt, pretty much all battles were air battles, and Israel humiliated the Arabs, air to air kill ratio is much better than the overall kill ratio, since you relied on SAMs. Mansoura battle, 7 Egyptian jets shot down, 2 Israeli jets shot down.
> 
> You fought and lost on the ground, Israel has shown its bravery, single tanks winning against tank brigades, your elite 25th tank brigade with modern T62s got deleted when facing technologically inferior Centurions but with better crew, that allowed us to continue our efforts in mainland Egypt and encircle the whole 3rd army, cut off from supplies.


@Gomig-21 answer with logic pls because he seems that he is talking without sources.


----------



## Hydration

Barlev line is apparently 500 fasting rats in a bunch of sand to him lol. Whats even more hilarious is the claim of air to air missiles were rarely used and never mattered! Egyptian MoD claims 326 planes were shotdown on the Egyptian front alone and knowing the IDF's urge to often lie the Egyptian source is closer to the truth. When he was addressed on the mansoura air battle (the largest air battle in 20th century modern times) on another thread he didnt even know it existed and claimed only 2 planes were shotdown and kept bringing up excuses! Not even that but apparently they gave up a land which is 3 times as large as palestine infinite mineral resources even gas and most importantly a front on the suez canal which holds 12% of the world's trade was because they were annoyed with us and wanted peace! And they didnt do the same to the Golan which their resources or strategic importance cant be compared with sinai! Gen. David AlAzar cheif of staff of the IDF at that time has said that even the 3rd army was surrounded it overcome and conquered a broader peice of land at the east! I wonder why do you keep denying it


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ghostkiller said:


> Then why you didn't approach with your phantoms after this battle hahaha. If you won it then you could have bombed other air bases, sites etc... Your claims are so illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Bulmus 6 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ami Ayalon, former Head of Israel's Secret Service
> It says 6 killed 11wounded = 17 kia/wia
> He said "to conquer this island,we lost many friends", "almost of my units was in this island, 2 out 40 people that fought in this island we weren't wounded, all the rest were wounded or died" Your friend wikipedia said to destroy the island and that we suffered heavy casulties and you only 17 kia/wia.
> 
> Just to show that your gov or your population try always to change the narratives to your side.
> 
> @Hydration eh ra2yak fi radi. Bageblo mazdar w howa zay shakha wala mazdar hahahha


@Hydration matrod 3alaya haz3al menak hahaha


----------



## joker88

The dogs are still talking about an Israeli victory, and the mechanic teams, Dan and Sharon, will be exterminated in the gap. As for the planes, they were cowards who could not approach the channel line.
If Israel had not handed over Sinai, it would have lived in a state of emergency to this day

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Hydration said:


> Barlev line is apparently 500 fasting rats in a bunch of sand to him lol. Whats even more hilarious is the claim of air to air missiles were rarely used and never mattered! Egyptian MoD claims 326 planes were shotdown on the Egyptian front alone and knowing the IDF's urge to often lie the Egyptian source is closer to the truth. When he was addressed on the mansoura air battle (the largest air battle in 20th century modern times) on another thread he didnt even know it existed and claimed only 2 planes were shotdown and kept bringing up excuses! Not even that but apparently they gave up a land which is 3 times as large as palestine infinite mineral resources even gas and most importantly a front on the suez canal which holds 12% of the world's trade was because they were annoyed with us and wanted peace! And they didnt do the same to the Golan which their resources or strategic importance cant be compared with sinai! Gen. David AlAzar cheif of staff of the IDF at that time has said that even the 3rd army was surrounded it overcome and conquered a broader peice of land at the east! I wonder why do you keep denying it


Yeah, Bar Lev line barely had any soldiers because of Yom Kippur, the holiest day of our year.

Air to air missiles were called bombs in the Israeli air force in that era because they dropped and hit the ground.

326 Israeli aircraft shot down???😂😂😂😂 Oh my god you are so pathetic, no wonder the whole Islamic world laughs about Arabs being unable to fight.

Largest air battle of the 20th century 😂?
1982 we shot down over 80 Syrian MiGs with 0 casualties, meanwhile you only managed to shoot down 2 Israeli jets while losing 7 in that battle. 

Your sources are so credible 😂 You Arabs lied to each other in every war, Jordan entered 1967 war because you told them you were winning, but you got absolutely destroyed lmao

In 1973 the Syrians told you they were winning in the North so you rushed into the Sinai with your third army only to be encircled and get 8000 of your soldiers captured and thousands more dead

You're talking about mineral source yet your economy is smaller than Israel, a country with 1/10th of your population 😂

We gave you land for peace because we were tired of fighting with you, 3 years after we gave you that land we absolutely wrecked an identically armed Syrian army and air force, could have easily been Egypt instead, look at you now, we tell you not to bring army equipment to the Sinai and you behave, we tell you sit and you sit, like a good dog. 

Your country is pathetic and your ego doesn't let you admit defeat even though every historian outside of the Arab world will tell you Israel won this war, you are giving specific incidents as victory points not realising that you Arabs had 10 times the casualties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> We gave you land for peace because we were tired of fighting with you, 3 years after we gave you that land we absolutely wrecked an identically armed Syrian army and air force, could have easily been Egypt instead, look at you now, we tell you not to bring army equipment to the Sinai and you behave, we tell you sit and you sit, like a good dog.


Then why you didn't try to do the same with us?? Do you know why because you couldn't simple as that hahaha.
Then explain why coincidently before the war you didn't want peace but after the war you wanted. Don't say because you were tired of fighting us. Even Moshe Dayan said if I was egyptian I would fight rather than making peace (something like that) .Because this war left a big trauma that's why you decided to make peace. 


Beny Karachun said:


> 1982 we shot down over 80 Syrian MiGs with 0 casualties, meanwhile you only managed to shoot down 2 Israeli jets while losing 7 in that battle.


F-15 vs Mig-21 hahaha. Unbalanced battle. It is like a dual between a ww2 tank to modern tank.


Beny Karachun said:


> We gave you land for peace because we were tired of fighting with you, 3 years after we gave you that land we absolutely wrecked an identically armed Syrian army and air force, could have easily been Egypt instead, look at you now, we tell you not to bring army equipment to the Sinai and you behave, we tell you sit and you sit, like a good dog.


Look now, we can put equipment as much as we want hahahaha. So your claim is false.


Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, Bar Lev line barely had any soldiers because of Yom Kippur, the holiest day of our year.


Did you know that we were fighting while fasting so during our holiest month, Ramadan. So we are even, we fought during our holiest days. 


Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, Bar Lev line barely had any soldiers because of Yom Kippur, the holiest day of our year.


That's why you putted napalms but with frogmen we disabled it. A fortified line is made to protect you at all cost during wartime and peacetime. Look what happened, the lines got f*cked by some water hose.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Your country is pathetic and your ego doesn't let you admit defeat even though every historian outside of the Arab world will tell you Israel won this war, you are giving specific incidents as victory points not realising that you Arabs had 10 times the casualties


Egypt can sustain heavy casulties. We lost between 8000 to 9000 soldiers. And you suffer a lot of casualties. Look at the wiki pages about the war, the majority of the sources are from israeli/jews nothing about the egyptian sides.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ghostkiller said:


> Then why you didn't try to do the same with us?? Do you know why because you couldn't simple as that hahaha.
> Then explain why coincidently before the war you didn't want peace but after the war you wanted. Don't say because you were tired of fighting us. Even Moshe Dayan said if I was egyptian I would fight rather than making peace (something like that) .Because this war left a big trauma that's why you decided to make peace.


Because you wanted peace and the Syrians didn't lol, Egyptian MiG21s would have fared just as well as Syrian ones against our F-15s, today the difference is even more drastic, Israel overpowers Egypt by a factor of 10. 

Yeah, wars leave trauma, US pushed us to make peace, you think the Israeli tankers on their way to Cairo by the end of the war with no one to stop them except WW2 era tanks liked having the war stopped?

believe me Egypt suffered far more trauma than Israel did.




Ghostkiller said:


> F-15 vs Mig-21 hahaha. Unbalanced battle. It is like a dual between a ww2 tank to modern tank


Oh so in 1973 when you had T62s fighting Centurions it was balanced? Doesn't matter, because your more advanced T62s got destroyed anyway


Ghostkiller said:


> Look now, we can put equipment as much as we want hahahaha. So your claim is false.


No lol, you can't, that's a part of the peace agreement. 


Ghostkiller said:


> Did you know that we were fighting while fasting so during our holiest month, Ramadan. So we are even, we fought during our holiest days


False, your religious leaders allowed your soldiers to eat because of the planned war, Muslims are allowed to eat when necessary and when traveling outside of their cities, also, Ramadan isn't a real fast, you are just fasting for 12-15 hours, this is basically intermittent fasting, very easy to do, I've been doing that for years, meanwhile Jews don't eat or drink for 25 hours, much harder to do, most Israeli soldiers were at home and that's why you chose to attack us that day. 




Ghostkiller said:


> That's why you putted napalms but with frogmen we disabled it. A fortified line is made to protect you at all cost during wartime and peacetime. Look what happened, the lines got f*cked by some water hose


This line was meant to slow a large enemy force down until reinforcements arrive, and it did that very well.



Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt can sustain heavy casulties. We lost between 8000 to 9000 soldiers. And you suffer a lot of casualties. Look at the wiki pages about the war, the majority of the sources are from israeli/jews nothing about the egyptian sides.


Around 10,000 soldiers dead, 8,000 captured, tens of thousands of wounded.
Egypt as a whole can sustain heavy casualties, the Egyptian army could not, it was very clear that the Egyptian army by the end of the war was merely a shadow of what it was at the start, that's why you saw Israeli advancement and victories, and strategic victories such as the encirclement of the 3rd Egyptian army, as well as complete naval and air superiority.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, wars leave trauma, US pushed us to make peace, you think the Israeli tankers on their way to Cairo by the end of the war with no one to stop them except WW2 era tanks liked having the war stopped?


You think seriously that you can take a city of approx 5 millions people with your tankers but couldn't take a cities of 500 000 people. Come to your senses mate. That is so illogic mate. Mostly all your tanks were M-48 and M-60 and you had modernized Centoriun 


Beny Karachun said:


> False, your religious leaders allowed your soldiers to eat because of the planned war, Muslims are allowed to eat when necessary and when traveling outside of their cities, also, Ramadan isn't a real fast, you are just fasting for 12-15 hours, this is basically intermittent fasting, very easy to do, I've been doing that for years, meanwhile Jews don't eat or drink for 25 hours, much harder to do, most Israeli soldiers were at home and that's why you chose to attack us that day.


Mostly all of our soldiers were fasting who discard a death while fasting. "Ramadan isn't a real fast" please shut up mate that's why non-muslims can't even fast a whole f*cking day. Mostly they fast for 4 hours then eats. You can't compare a day of fasting to a fucking whole fasting month. Pls Beny comes to your sense. That is non-sense. 


Beny Karachun said:


> This line was meant to slow a large enemy force down until reinforcements arrive, and it did that very well.


The line was meant to prevent any cross. That's why it had not just one line but layered parallels lines.


Beny Karachun said:


> Because you wanted peace and the Syrians didn't lol, Egyptian MiG21s would have fared just as well as Syrian ones against our F-15s, today the difference is even more drastic, Israel overpowers Egypt by a factor of 10.


Ofc, if we change the roles which mean israeli pilots on MIG-21 and Egyptians on F-15 who will get more f*cked and have higher ratio. It is logic.


Beny Karachun said:


> believe me Egypt suffered far more trauma than Israel did.


Then why you did Agranat commission if this war traumatized Israel. It is true that we got traumatized from 6 days war and regain our honor in this war.









The Yom Kippur War: A National Catastrophe - Unpacked


Episode Transcript Camelot. This is the court and castle of the legendary King Arthur. It marked the highest of the highest, when everything was perfect.




jewishunpacked.com




"Listen, every war is tragic but for the Israelis, the Yom Kippur War of October 1973 is – by a wide margin – the most traumatic."


----------



## Hydration

Your response confirmed my points. You cant address the facts on the ground and a 120 plane strong bombing mission supplied with the best equipment on the planet failed because 2 planes were shotdown on your own force? That either means you are cowards or the numbers dont add up and either way its still both. Your Excuses wont forgive the give up of a land that wouldve made Israel a contenintal power and Israel only got played by the gas game with Egypt due to peace where its gas fields are now held on a leash by Egypt due to complicated deals i explained before and Sinai is now full of military airbases tunnels and outposts with a heavy presence in Sinai breaking the old camp David agreement and making it official with Israel although it is very vulnerable to Israel with no positive outcome to Israel. You dont even know the war or your own defense line or how reinforcments were intercepted and complete armored brigades were destroyed on the north. You are forced to sticking to media titles and poorly elaborated conclusions with out of this world numbers to convince yourself of a victory although all of my sources are from your chaincommand ,soliders, the American INR and Kissinger himself none of Egyptian sources. https://daqaeq.net/egypt-october-victory/
It was a matter of life or death for Israel as kissinger described and you can begin educating yourself about the war then we can start talking.


----------



## Commando91

Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, Bar Lev line barely had any soldiers because of Yom Kippur, the holiest day of our year.
> 
> Air to air missiles were called bombs in the Israeli air force in that era because they dropped and hit the ground.
> 
> 326 Israeli aircraft shot down???😂😂😂😂 Oh my god you are so pathetic, no wonder the whole Islamic world laughs about Arabs being unable to fight.
> 
> Largest air battle of the 20th century 😂?
> 1982 we shot down over 80 Syrian MiGs with 0 casualties, meanwhile you only managed to shoot down 2 Israeli jets while losing 7 in that battle.
> 
> Your sources are so credible 😂 You Arabs lied to each other in every war, Jordan entered 1967 war because you told them you were winning, but you got absolutely destroyed lmao
> 
> In 1973 the Syrians told you they were winning in the North so you rushed into the Sinai with your third army only to be encircled and get 8000 of your soldiers captured and thousands more dead
> 
> You're talking about mineral source yet your economy is smaller than Israel, a country with 1/10th of your population 😂
> 
> We gave you land for peace because we were tired of fighting with you, 3 years after we gave you that land we absolutely wrecked an identically armed Syrian army and air force, could have easily been Egypt instead, look at you now, we tell you not to bring army equipment to the Sinai and you behave, we tell you sit and you sit, like a good dog.
> 
> Your country is pathetic and your ego doesn't let you admit defeat even though every historian outside of the Arab world will tell you Israel won this war, you are giving specific incidents as victory points not realising that you Arabs had 10 times the casualties


You dont even bring sources lmao , here my fellow Egyptian brothers provided video evidence from your commanders and generals that you guys lost. You can not even bring me one good source from any of our historians or generals "admiting defeat" lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ghostkiller said:


> You think seriously that you can take a city of approx 5 millions people with your tankers but couldn't take a cities of 500 000 people. Come to your senses mate. That is so illogic mate. Mostly all your tanks were M-48 and M-60 and you had modernized Centoriun


Yeah, those M-60s, Centurions and M-48s made short work of your technologically superior T-62s manned by your best tank crews




__





Egyptian 25th Brigade ambush - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Imagine what they would do to your shitty entrenched T-34s lol
If the war didn't stop Israel would have captured far more than the Sinai, everything up until Cairo would be Israeli, and Cairo would have been constantly bombarded and those 5 million residents would flee.

"Couldn't take cities of 500,000 people" never tried lol, once we understood there was heavy resistance inside cities, we got outside and just waited for them to run out of supplies.



Ghostkiller said:


> Mostly all of our soldiers were fasting who discard a death while fasting. "Ramadan isn't a real fast" please shut up mate that's why non-muslims can't even fast a whole f*cking day. Mostly they fast for 4 hours then eats. You can't compare a day of fasting to a fucking whole fasting month. Pls Beny comes to your sense. That is non-sense.


Your soldiers were eating and drinking, your religious leader permitted them to, it's a historical fact, one of the things Israeli spies reported on to the higher ups which chose to ignore it, it was a clear sign of a preparation to war.

Us Jews fast for 25 hours, it's very hard to do, even I don't always succeed. You feel ill, you stay at your house and try not to preserve energy.

12-15 hours of fasting is easy. 
It's like saying "You can't compare a day of a navy seal hell week to a month of light jogs" a month of light jogs is way easier.



Ghostkiller said:


> The line was meant to prevent any cross. That's why it had not just one line but layered parallels lines.


500 men defense lines aren't meant to stop 40,000 men with tanks and artillery lol, it's meant to slow it down until reinforcement arrive.



Ghostkiller said:


> Ofc, if we change the roles which mean israeli pilots on MIG-21 and Egyptians on F-15 who will get more f*cked and have higher ratio. It is logic.


You couldn't shoot down a numerically inferior force in almost any given air battle, I honestly doubt you can do that even with F-15s. Anyways, the point is, Israel can rock your world now even more than it did before, its pilots are and were better and since the 80s its planes were better as well.



Ghostkiller said:


> Then why you did Agranat commission if this war traumatized Israel. It is true that we got traumatized from 6 days war and regain our honor in this war.


Because 1973 was a more costly victory for us, we self criticize and improve, unlike the Egyptian army that celebrates a victory despite obvious numerous short comings and failures literally every historian points out.

Agranat commission was inspecting how and why did the Israeli military and government got hit in such a surprise attack, without any warning. Stupid Golda Meir got full of herself after 1967 and thought the Egyptians and Syrians would not have enough weapons in 1973 to attack, despite spies alarming the higher ups. This led Israel to let its guard down.



Ghostkiller said:


> "Listen, every war is tragic but for the Israelis, the Yom Kippur War of October 1973 is – by a wide margin – the most traumatic."


Yeah, it is the most traumatic war for us, but a victory nontheless.



Hydration said:


> Your response confirmed my points. You cant address the facts on the ground and a 120 plane strong bombing mission supplied with the best equipment on the planet failed because 2 planes were shotdown on your own force? That either means you are cowards or the numbers dont add up and either way its still both.


There were 52 major dogfights between the Egyptians and Israelis in 1973. In all, the Egyptians succeeded in shooting down 5–8 Israeli aircraft while losing 172 of their own to Israeli fighters, out of a total of 334 Arab aircraft were shot down in air-to-air combat. Almost all Israeli airplanes that were shot down, were shot down by Soviet SAMs.

That mission "failed" because most of the aircraft that Israel aimed to destroy were in the air, and the Phantoms in the battle were mostly in an attack loadout. So the achievement we wanted wasn't achieved, and Israeli aircraft returned back to their bases. And hell, let's say 17 Israeli aircraft were shot down in Mansoura and not 2, that only pushes the numbers from 5 Israeli aircraft destroyed, to 20 Israeli aircraft destroyed in air combat, and 334 Arab aircraft destroyed.
Israel literally cleaned the floor with you.



Hydration said:


> Your Excuses wont forgive the give up of a land that wouldve made Israel a contenintal power and Israel only got played by the gas game with Egypt due to peace where its gas fields are now held on a leash by Egypt due to complicated deals i explained before and Sinai is now full of military airbases tunnels and outposts with a heavy presence in Sinai breaking the old camp David agreement and making it official with Israel although it is very vulnerable to Israel with no positive outcome to Israel.


Continental power? You don't know what power is. You're not a power. Only reason the war stopped was because the USSR was ready to send the world to hell over you. 

Yeah, believe me, if it was my decision the Sinai would have been ours and much more than that, 1973 war ended with Israel winning, and winning well.









Egypt replaces tanks with armored vehicles in Sinai


Egypt's military is deploying light armored vehicles in Sinai to replace some heavy tanks whose presence at the border area had raised concerns in Israel, security sources said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com




Lol, you don't let anything we don't agree on into the Sinai.



Hydration said:


> You dont even know the war or your own defense line or how reinforcments were intercepted and complete armored brigades were destroyed on the north. You are forced to sticking to media titles and poorly elaborated conclusions with out of this world numbers to convince yourself of a victory although all of my sources are from your chaincommand ,soliders, the American INR and Kissinger himself none of Egyptian sources.


You are sending me videos of people experiencing battles, yes, battles are sometimes lost, yes, soldiers sometimes retreat, but in the end, nothing refutes this:




And the fact that Egypt and Syria lost 10 times the soldiers, yet couldn't even conquer the Golan or the Sinai.



MXX_13 said:


> You dont even bring sources lmao , here my fellow Egyptian brothers provided video evidence from your commanders and generals that you guys lost. You can not even bring me one good source from any of our historians or generals "admiting defeat" lol


No lol, he never gave me video evidence saying that, he gave me video evidence of soldiers that participated in battles in which Israel lost.

Lol, easy, you enter here:








Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





And go to the bibliography and enter one of the dozens of sources citing Israel's victory.





You could also watch this nice video.


----------



## Commando91

Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, those M-60s, Centurions and M-48s made short work of your technologically superior T-62s manned by your best tank crews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian 25th Brigade ambush - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 885674
> 
> Imagine what they would do to your shitty entrenched T-34s lol
> If the war didn't stop Israel would have captured far more than the Sinai, everything up until Cairo would be Israeli, and Cairo would have been constantly bombarded and those 5 million residents would flee.
> 
> "Couldn't take cities of 500,000 people" never tried lol, once we understood there was heavy resistance inside cities, we got outside and just waited for them to run out of supplies.
> 
> 
> Your soldiers were eating and drinking, your religious leader permitted them to, it's a historical fact, one of the things Israeli spies reported on to the higher ups which chose to ignore it, it was a clear sign of a preparation to war.
> 
> Us Jews fast for 25 hours, it's very hard to do, even I don't always succeed. You feel ill, you stay at your house and try not to preserve energy.
> 
> 12-15 hours of fasting is easy.
> It's like saying "You can't compare a day of a navy seal hell week to a month of light jogs" a month of light jogs is way easier.
> 
> 
> 500 men defense lines aren't meant to stop 40,000 men with tanks and artillery lol, it's meant to slow it down until reinforcement arrive.
> 
> 
> You couldn't shoot down a numerically inferior force in almost any given air battle, I honestly doubt you can do that even with F-15s. Anyways, the point is, Israel can rock your world now even more than it did before, its pilots are and were better and since the 80s its planes were better as well.
> 
> 
> Because 1973 was a more costly victory for us, we self criticize and improve, unlike the Egyptian army that celebrates a victory despite obvious numerous short comings and failures literally every historian points out.
> 
> Agranat commission was inspecting how and why did the Israeli military and government got hit in such a surprise attack, without any warning. Stupid Golda Meir got full of herself after 1967 and thought the Egyptians and Syrians would not have enough weapons in 1973 to attack, despite spies alarming the higher ups. This led Israel to let its guard down.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is the most traumatic war for us, but a victory nontheless.
> 
> 
> There were 52 major dogfights between the Egyptians and Israelis in 1973. In all, the Egyptians succeeded in shooting down 5–8 Israeli aircraft while losing 172 of their own to Israeli fighters, out of a total of 334 Arab aircraft were shot down in air-to-air combat. Almost all Israeli airplanes that were shot down, were shot down by Soviet SAMs.
> 
> That mission "failed" because most of the aircraft that Israel aimed to destroy were in the air, and the Phantoms in the battle were mostly in an attack loadout. So the achievement we wanted wasn't achieved, and Israeli aircraft returned back to their bases. And hell, let's say 17 Israeli aircraft were shot down in Mansoura and not 2, that only pushes the numbers from 5 Israeli aircraft destroyed, to 20 Israeli aircraft destroyed in air combat, and 334 Arab aircraft destroyed.
> Israel literally cleaned the floor with you.
> 
> 
> Continental power? You don't know what power is. You're not a power. Only reason the war stopped was because the USSR was ready to send the world to hell over you.
> 
> Yeah, believe me, if it was my decision the Sinai would have been ours and much more than that, 1973 war ended with Israel winning, and winning well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt replaces tanks with armored vehicles in Sinai
> 
> 
> Egypt's military is deploying light armored vehicles in Sinai to replace some heavy tanks whose presence at the border area had raised concerns in Israel, security sources said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you don't let anything we don't agree on into the Sinai.
> 
> 
> You are sending me videos of people experiencing battles, yes, battles are sometimes lost, yes, soldiers sometimes retreat, but in the end, nothing refutes this:
> View attachment 885690
> 
> And the fact that Egypt and Syria lost 10 times the soldiers, yet couldn't even conquer the Golan or the Sinai.
> 
> 
> No lol, he never gave me video evidence saying that, he gave me video evidence of soldiers that participated in battles in which Israel lost.
> 
> Lol, easy, you enter here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go to the bibliography and enter one of the dozens of sources citing Israel's victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also watch this nice video.


Wikipedia is not even a reliable source hahaha. Israeli wiki editors enter and edit from it according to Bennett, the video you showed above is just a copy and paste from Wikipedia which again is unreliable. My friends showed you videos from Israeli historians admitting their lose in 1973, also according to you guys you allegedly won because our 3rd army got encircled , but even David Elazar said that we resisted them 

watch this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

MXX_13 said:


> Wikipedia is not even a reliable source hahaha. Israeli wiki editors enter and edit from it according to Bennett, the video you showed above is just a copy and paste from Wikipedia which again is unreliable. My friends showed you videos from Israeli historians admitting their lose in 1973, also according to you guys you allegedly won because our 3rd army got encircled , but even David Elazar said that we resisted them
> 
> watch this


You give me a video in which the man says "They didn't intend to conquer the Sinai because they knew they didn't have a remote chance to do it" 0:59 (More accurate translation than in the video), 

And he also says "Saddat knew that they don't have a chance to defeat the Israeli army", 2:09
He literally says Israel was and is stronger, and that Egypt could never conquer the Sinai militarily.

He is saying that Israel lost because the Egyptians never wanted to conquer the Sinai, and because this wasn't an objective the fact that Israel stopped Egypt from conquering the Sinai means Israel didn't win.

I think that's nonsense, Egypt had no intention of stopping up until we started winning, any war can be won by any side if you could just change objectives at will, Egypt wanted to conquer the Sinai, started losing, and then decided to just abandon Syria and settle for a peace treaty 6 years after the end of the war.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> You give me a video in which the man says "They didn't intend to conquer the Sinai because they knew they didn't have a remote chance to do it" 0:59 (More accurate translation than in the video),
> 
> And he also says "Saddat knew that they don't have a chance to defeat the Israeli army", 2:09
> He literally says Israel was and is stronger, and that Egypt could never conquer the Sinai militarily.
> 
> He is saying that Israel lost because the Egyptians never wanted to conquer the Sinai, and because this wasn't an objective the fact that Israel stopped Egypt from conquering the Sinai means Israel didn't win.
> 
> I think that's nonsense, Egypt had no intention of stopping up until we started winning, any war can be won by any side if you could just change objectives at will, Egypt wanted to conquer the Sinai, started losing, and then decided to just abandon Syria and settle for a peace treaty 6 years after the end of the war.


What do I need to repeat the same THING. We never had the chance to reconquer whole of Sinai because we didn't have an air defense umbrella that's why the egyptian army planed to stop at 25km east of the canal because it was the max range of our SAM wall.

Yes true, you are better trained than us, you trained with the US army.





*ONE REPORT, APPARENTLY BASED ON INFORMATION FROM EGYPTIAN SOURCES, "SAID THAT THE EGYPTIAN ARMY"S FIRST OBJECTIVE WAS TO GRAB TERRITORY AS FAR AS ABOUT 26 MILES DEEP IN THE SINAI, POSSIBLY INCLUDING THE VITAL MOONTAIR PASSES, AND TO HOLD THIS GROUND UNTIL THE UN SECURITY COUNCIL OR PRESSURE FROM THE BIG POWERS COULD BRING A CEASEFIRE
United States Department of State exactly describing our objectives. So even saying that Egypt wanted to reconquer Sinai but you stopped is fucking propaganda from your side. Where is your source about this claim?



Beny Karachun said:


> I think that's nonsense, Egypt had no intention of stopping up until we started winning, any war can be won by any side if you could just change objectives at will, Egypt wanted to conquer the Sinai, started losing, and then decided to just abandon Syria and settle for a peace treaty 6 years after the end of the war.


Again explain why you refused the peace when Sadat was ready to recognize Israel but exchange you withdraw your troops from Sinai in 1971?



Beny Karachun said:


> "Couldn't take cities of 500,000 people" never tried lol, once we understood there was heavy resistance inside cities, we got outside and just waited for them to run out of supplies.


Then why you decided to enter Suez and Ismailia if you didn't want to take those cities. Mate you are saying non sense. So by your logic, the Russians didn't want to take Kiev and Odessa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> And the fact that Egypt and Syria lost 10 times the soldiers, yet couldn't even conquer the Golan or the Sinai.


And? We are the attackers so ofc we will loose hahaha. Any attacker will loose more troops than the defender that is logic. You destroyed the syrians in the Golans.



Beny Karachun said:


> You are sending me videos of people experiencing battles, yes, battles are sometimes lost, yes, soldiers sometimes retreat, but in the end, nothing refutes this:


At least I am giving sources from your PEOPLE not from me hahahaha. Giving you sources stating how your army was suffering. Till now you only brought wikipedia nothing else hahaha


Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, believe me, if it was my decision the Sinai would have been ours and much more than that, 1973 war ended with Israel winning, and winning well.


Then you will see the same fate of your mighty generals Adan Sharon loosing important cities battles. You really think that you could have conquered more lands in Egypt? Then thanks god the IDF didn't appoint you the MoD.



Beny Karachun said:


> Imagine what they would do to your shitty entrenched T-34s lol
> If the war didn't stop Israel would have captured far more than the Sinai, everything up until Cairo would be Israeli, and Cairo would have been constantly bombarded and those 5 million residents would flee.


For your infos, there is no one called Ahmed Halamni Hassan. Maybe you can ask your lovely editors to stop making fake narrative and person


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ghostkiller said:


> What do I need to repeat the same THING. We never had the chance to reconquer whole of Sinai because we didn't have an air defense umbrella that's why the egyptian army planed to stop at 25km east of the canal because it was the max range of our SAM wall.


If you were succeeding so well what prevented you from moving your air defenses closer?
You never had the capability to reconquer the whole Sinai, there was 0 chance for you to succeed.


Ghostkiller said:


> Yes true, you are better trained than us, you trained with the US army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ONE REPORT, APPARENTLY BASED ON INFORMATION FROM EGYPTIAN SOURCES, "SAID THAT THE EGYPTIAN ARMY"S FIRST OBJECTIVE WAS TO GRAB TERRITORY AS FAR AS ABOUT 26 MILES DEEP IN THE SINAI, POSSIBLY INCLUDING THE VITAL MOONTAIR PASSES, AND TO HOLD THIS GROUND UNTIL THE UN SECURITY COUNCIL OR PRESSURE FROM THE BIG POWERS COULD BRING A CEASEFIRE
> United States Department of State exactly describing our objectives. So even saying that Egypt wanted to reconquer Sinai but you stopped is fucking propaganda from your side. Where is your source about this claim?


You were trained by the USSR lol, they were even fighting for you in certain points in time

One report based on information from Egyptian forces, of course, totally trustable.

If Egypt's objective was to just go as far as 20 miles into the Sinai, why did Egypt push into the Sinai without air defense coverage when Syria told Saddat they were winning?



Ghostkiller said:


> Again explain why you refused the peace when Sadat was ready to recognize Israel but exchange you withdraw your troops from Sinai in 1971?


Because that was the government decision back then, and Egypt was in a position that we didn't even view it as a threat, a foolish mistake of the government.



Ghostkiller said:


> Then why you decided to enter Suez and Ismailia if you didn't want to take those cities. Mate you are saying non sense. So by your logic, the Russians didn't want to take Kiev and Odessa.


You are comparing battle of Suez and Ismailia, battles lasting 1 day and 4 days respectively, with combined losses on both sides amounting to less than 300 soldiers, to Russia losing tens of thousands of soldiers for over 2 months in an attempt to reach Kyiv and Odessa? Those battles lasted longer than our entire war.



Ghostkiller said:


> And? We are the attackers so ofc we will loose hahaha. Any attacker will loose more troops than the defender that is logic. You destroyed the syrians in the Golans.


1967 the ratio was about the same.

Commanders were ordered - if it's like 1967, conquer, if it's like Stalingrad, pullout.



Ghostkiller said:


> At least I am giving sources from your PEOPLE not from me hahahaha. Giving you sources stating how your army was suffering. Till now you only brought wikipedia nothing else hahaha













Ghostkiller said:


> Then you will see the same fate of your mighty generals Adan Sharon loosing important cities battles. You really think that you could have conquered more lands in Egypt? Then thanks god the IDF didn't appoint you the MoD.


Losing important cities? You were encircled lol


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> If Egypt's objective was to just go as far as 20 miles into the Sinai, why did Egypt push into the Sinai without air defense coverage when Syria told Saddat they were winning?


We sent one brigade or even squad not the whole army hahahaha 


Beny Karachun said:


> Because that was the government decision back then, and Egypt was in a position that we didn't even view it as a threat, a foolish mistake of the government.


Simple because you underestimated us and with your arrogance you thought that no one can challenge you. Simple as that look at the poor Moshe Dayan before and during 




Look at this poor Moshe.


Beny Karachun said:


> You are comparing battle of Suez and Ismailia, battles lasting 1 day and 4 days respectively, with combined losses on both sides amounting to less than 300 soldiers, to Russia losing tens of thousands of soldiers for over 2 months in an attempt to reach Kyiv and Odessa? Those battles lasted longer than our entire war.


Just comparing the concept in theory.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Losing important cities? You were encircled lol


And the same encircled third army that defeated you in Suez battle. 

So you are denying that you were trying to conquer Suez and Ismailia.

Being encircled doesn't mean that you won. May encircle someone but he doesn't mean that he was surrendered






Even after the war, we continued the fight. So being encircled doesn't mean but still fought until a new ceasefire in Jan 1974.

Answer to this brigadier question


----------



## Ghostkiller

@MXX_13 @Foinikas 
@Gomig-21 I think you love this photo


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @MXX_13 @Foinikas
> @Gomig-21 I think you love this photo


Ma hadha? What's going on here? Are we still fighting about the 1973 war? 😋

Let's agree you're both strong. Ok I'm still buffled about the photo 🤔

You got a lock on the F/A-18 during the exercise? And with a Mig-21??

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Ma hadha? What's going on here? Are we still fighting about the 1973 war? 😋
> 
> Let's agree you're both strong. Ok I'm still buffled about the photo 🤔


Just founded on the internet. Imagine a MIG-21 "locking" on F-18 hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

I


Ghostkiller said:


> Just founded on the internet. Imagine a MIG-21 "locking" on F-18 hahahaha


Indians will start talking about shooting down Pakistani F-16s with their Mig-21s again 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> You got a lock on the F/A-18 during the exercise? And with a Mig-21??


Yup



Foinikas said:


> You got a lock on the F/A-18 during the exercise? And with a Mig-21??


Yup


Foinikas said:


> I
> Indians will start talking about shooting down Pakistani F-16s with their Mig-21s again 😂


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Yup


And it was at its golden age back then 😋


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Ma hadha? What's going on here? Are we still fighting about the 1973 war? 😋


haha it is our anniversary



Foinikas said:


> And it was at its golden age back then 😋


When? Mesh fahem.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> haha it is our anniversary
> 
> 
> When? Mesh fahem.


It was brand new in 1985. And you got a lock on it with a Mig-21 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Even the IDF twitter account didn't post anything about the war that was brink of destruction of Israel hahahaha



You wonder they and all pundits of American support the like of that clown, who claimed it was am Isieler civixoryy with the barerly surrounded the 3rd Army yet so one one bonber decided to drop a slew of dead Jews beoing beried Sinai )how irnoc ILOVEIT!!!!) losers with would've have been decoimated if we took out all the engineer buriong the during the dead but we have decent CLASS that those SCUM of the earth invading and staling opur land and people.

If it was me I qould;ve killed every single scum sucking jew stealing our LAD EBN EL METNATKA KHAWAL!



Foinikas said:


> Interesting documentary. One thing I don't understand is how can the Syrians only have partial victories in almost all wars and mostly lose. Egyptians performed great, syrians again were mediocre. In 1982 you remember what happened in Lebanon. So many wars and the Syrians usually only had some small victories. I like them, I have respect for the SAA, but sometimes all the boasting and talking and they lose hundreds of tanks and aircraft.
> 
> Like the guy said in the video "HaMisrim"...
> 
> If it wasn't for Egypt...Syria couldn't have waged war alone against Israel.



what bro? The Sriyans are the most inpmpetem fighters on the platnt. Mozambique children with imitation coat hanger AF 47 fooght 10 timsa with better courage than those useless hacks pf siryan dung.


ARCH٤R said:


> @Gomig-21 might have a good take on this specifec topic.


IO I do, br buit it's rather long we'' Savit for a rainy day/.


Ghostkiller said:


> Who is this guy again @Gomig-21 hahahahaha





Ghostkiller said:


> Because we didn't want Sinai in one war.



That's perfectly right. We didn't need to do what those thieving scum did to steal our lands land not ounce, but TWICE with the help of the SCUM BRITISH and FERENCH. 10 years heater they had all the plan in action to do it themselves and take the brunt of the useless international community controlled by the US.

*Look at what the scum sucking hogs that are helping Ukraine against a minor Russian invasion yet where was the support for Egypt when those scum land thieving Jews were STEALING out land?*

Someone offer me a viable answer to that and we'll talk but you have NOTHING except oppress the brown Muslim is all and keep sorry for a bunch of holocaust victims that you can allow them to break international law at will without any consequences. SCUMBAG YHPCRITES,



Ghostkiller said:


> Your claims are debunked in this video. Guess who is talking?? Your veterans hahahaha



He won't understand, believe me.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 answer with logic pls because he seems that he is talking without sources.



Of course he is, Rarely are there ANY Pakistani supporters of Egypt and for one reason only. They thought how great they are fighting the Indians who destroyed them so then they see another Muslim Country MUCH more powerful than the Hindus get their asses jaded to them, they look to disparage.



Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, Bar Lev line barely had any soldiers because of Yom Kippur, the holiest day of our year.
> 
> Air to air missiles were called bombs in the Israeli air force in that era because they dropped and hit the ground.



Yep, a bunch of rats manning the kutnlev line screaming at the high commend: God will get you for leaving us and underestimating the will and power of the Egyptian Army which we abused for not reason Gold will get you NHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA that was my favorite recording of an Israeli RAT getting pounded by Egyptian Artillery and 200 fighters LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA||||| How sweet is that'

You could have had an entire 16 divisions manning that useless wall that fell to Egyptian INGENIUITY in 4 yours each and the result would've neem the same decimation of the sorry *** IDF!!!!! Just like this where the heat would've rotted the filthy thieving corps before they reached the thieving land of the Palestinians!

Take a close look at the number of dead JEWS!

Egyptian Su17 recon Israeli dead being buried


IT'S OUR LAND AND DON'T YOU EVER GORGET IT OR YOU WILL BE PUNISHED 100X WORST THAN THIS AND LOSE AT LEAST YOUR ARROGANT POPULATION!!!


----------



## Foinikas

@Gomig-21 Prepare for Medusa 2022 soon  I think in a month?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> @Gomig-21 Prepare for Medusa 2022 soon  I think in a month?


I hope we see something new inshallah.


----------



## Hydration

Beny Karachun said:


> Yeah, those M-60s, Centurions and M-48s made short work of your technologically superior T-62s manned by your best tank crews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptian 25th Brigade ambush - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 885674
> 
> Imagine what they would do to your shitty entrenched T-34s lol
> If the war didn't stop Israel would have captured far more than the Sinai, everything up until Cairo would be Israeli, and Cairo would have been constantly bombarded and those 5 million residents would flee.
> 
> "Couldn't take cities of 500,000 people" never tried lol, once we understood there was heavy resistance inside cities, we got outside and just waited for them to run out of supplies.
> 
> 
> Your soldiers were eating and drinking, your religious leader permitted them to, it's a historical fact, one of the things Israeli spies reported on to the higher ups which chose to ignore it, it was a clear sign of a preparation to war.
> 
> Us Jews fast for 25 hours, it's very hard to do, even I don't always succeed. You feel ill, you stay at your house and try not to preserve energy.
> 
> 12-15 hours of fasting is easy.
> It's like saying "You can't compare a day of a navy seal hell week to a month of light jogs" a month of light jogs is way easier.
> 
> 
> 500 men defense lines aren't meant to stop 40,000 men with tanks and artillery lol, it's meant to slow it down until reinforcement arrive.
> 
> 
> You couldn't shoot down a numerically inferior force in almost any given air battle, I honestly doubt you can do that even with F-15s. Anyways, the point is, Israel can rock your world now even more than it did before, its pilots are and were better and since the 80s its planes were better as well.
> 
> 
> Because 1973 was a more costly victory for us, we self criticize and improve, unlike the Egyptian army that celebrates a victory despite obvious numerous short comings and failures literally every historian points out.
> 
> Agranat commission was inspecting how and why did the Israeli military and government got hit in such a surprise attack, without any warning. Stupid Golda Meir got full of herself after 1967 and thought the Egyptians and Syrians would not have enough weapons in 1973 to attack, despite spies alarming the higher ups. This led Israel to let its guard down.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is the most traumatic war for us, but a victory nontheless.
> 
> 
> There were 52 major dogfights between the Egyptians and Israelis in 1973. In all, the Egyptians succeeded in shooting down 5–8 Israeli aircraft while losing 172 of their own to Israeli fighters, out of a total of 334 Arab aircraft were shot down in air-to-air combat. Almost all Israeli airplanes that were shot down, were shot down by Soviet SAMs.
> 
> That mission "failed" because most of the aircraft that Israel aimed to destroy were in the air, and the Phantoms in the battle were mostly in an attack loadout. So the achievement we wanted wasn't achieved, and Israeli aircraft returned back to their bases. And hell, let's say 17 Israeli aircraft were shot down in Mansoura and not 2, that only pushes the numbers from 5 Israeli aircraft destroyed, to 20 Israeli aircraft destroyed in air combat, and 334 Arab aircraft destroyed.
> Israel literally cleaned the floor with you.
> 
> 
> Continental power? You don't know what power is. You're not a power. Only reason the war stopped was because the USSR was ready to send the world to hell over you.
> 
> Yeah, believe me, if it was my decision the Sinai would have been ours and much more than that, 1973 war ended with Israel winning, and winning well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt replaces tanks with armored vehicles in Sinai
> 
> 
> Egypt's military is deploying light armored vehicles in Sinai to replace some heavy tanks whose presence at the border area had raised concerns in Israel, security sources said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you don't let anything we don't agree on into the Sinai.
> 
> 
> You are sending me videos of people experiencing battles, yes, battles are sometimes lost, yes, soldiers sometimes retreat, but in the end, nothing refutes this:
> View attachment 885690
> 
> And the fact that Egypt and Syria lost 10 times the soldiers, yet couldn't even conquer the Golan or the Sinai.
> 
> 
> No lol, he never gave me video evidence saying that, he gave me video evidence of soldiers that participated in battles in which Israel lost.
> 
> Lol, easy, you enter here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And go to the bibliography and enter one of the dozens of sources citing Israel's victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also watch this nice video.


I didnt send a single video. I sent bòoks American unclassified documents the book i also mentioned quoted of your own prime minister of the absloutely humliating defeat politically and militarily and the only way the gap was still present although of its countless defeats was because the Egyptians respected the UN ceasefire which Israel ignored and yet suffered massive losses. According to your number the Egyptian sky should be open left and right for the IAF but in reality they couldnt pass the channel line and if they lost 2 planes and called off a 120 plane strong bombing mission according to whom? They couldnt wreck the runways command posts reserve pilots on the ground? Please keep up the excuses and arguing with me using wikipedia it really confirms all of my points



Ghostkiller said:


> Just founded on the internet. Imagine a MIG-21 "locking" on F-18 hahahaha


The same mig21 locked on a f15 and f14 aswell ih the photos but i dont think ill find them


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> The same mig21 locked on a f15 and f14 aswell ih the photos but i dont think ill find them


@Foinikas yes an egyptian F-16 locking on israeli F-15 remember this but never the F-14 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084026693763956736


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578896105844375552


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas yes an egyptian F-16 locking on israeli F-15 remember this but never the F-14
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084026693763956736


Why are you guys such pathetic liars, it's said in the newspaper that the two F-15s were in a training mission not sent to intercept, that F-16 of yours would have been turned into rubble had it done anything.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Hydration said:


> didnt send a single video. I sent bòoks American unclassified documents the book i also mentioned quoted of your own prime minister of the absloutely humliating defeat politically and militarily and the only way the gap was still present although of its countless defeats was because the Egyptians respected the UN ceasefire which Israel ignored and yet suffered massive losses. According to your number the Egyptian sky should be open left and right for the IAF but in reality they couldnt pass the channel line and if they lost 2 planes and called off a 120 plane strong bombing mission according to whom? They couldnt wreck the runways command posts reserve pilots on the ground? Please keep up the excuses and arguing with me using wikipedia it really confirms all of my points


The documents you sent just said that Egyptian sources claimed they only want 20km of the Sinai, anyways, as we concluded, and as your friend concluded, you never could conquer the Sinai, you never stood a chance, because you are weaker and pathetic, and the victory you cheer for was solely a voluntary decision made by Israel 6 years after the war, in a time Israel had F-15s and 16s and SEAD missiles and could have steamrolled you just as quick as we steamrolled Syria in 1982

You don't seem to understand the unimportance of Mansoura battle, Israel wanted to bomb planes on the ground like it did in 1967, when it saw that the Egyptians learned to fly their planes when bombing missions are incoming they stopped the bombing missions and focused on air to air battles



Gomig-21 said:


> You wonder they and all pundits of American support the like of that clown, who claimed it was am Isieler civixoryy with the barerly surrounded the 3rd Army yet so one one bonber decided to drop a slew of dead Jews beoing beried Sinai )how irnoc ILOVEIT!!!!) losers with would've have been decoimated if we took out all the engineer buriong the during the dead but we have decent CLASS that those SCUM of the earth invading and staling opur land and people.
> 
> If it was me I qould;ve killed every single scum sucking jew stealing our LAD EBN EL METNATKA KHAWAL!
> 
> 
> 
> what bro? The Sriyans are the most inpmpetem fighters on the platnt. Mozambique children with imitation coat hanger AF 47 fooght 10 timsa with better courage than those useless hacks pf siryan dung.
> 
> IO I do, br buit it's rather long we'' Savit for a rainy day/.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfectly right. We didn't need to do what those thieving scum did to steal our lands land not ounce, but TWICE with the help of the SCUM BRITISH and FERENCH. 10 years heater they had all the plan in action to do it themselves and take the brunt of the useless international community controlled by the US.
> 
> *Look at what the scum sucking hogs that are helping Ukraine against a minor Russian invasion yet where was the support for Egypt when those scum land thieving Jews were STEALING out land?*
> 
> Someone offer me a viable answer to that and we'll talk but you have NOTHING except oppress the brown Muslim is all and keep sorry for a bunch of holocaust victims that you can allow them to break international law at will without any consequences. SCUMBAG YHPCRITES,
> 
> 
> 
> He won't understand, believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is, Rarely are there ANY Pakistani supporters of Egypt and for one reason only. They thought how great they are fighting the Indians who destroyed them so then they see another Muslim Country MUCH more powerful than the Hindus get their asses jaded to them, they look to disparage.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, a bunch of rats manning the kutnlev line screaming at the high commend: God will get you for leaving us and underestimating the will and power of the Egyptian Army which we abused for not reason Gold will get you NHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA that was my favorite recording of an Israeli RAT getting pounded by Egyptian Artillery and 200 fighters LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA||||| How sweet is that'
> 
> You could have had an entire 16 divisions manning that useless wall that fell to Egyptian INGENIUITY in 4 yours each and the result would've neem the same decimation of the sorry *** IDF!!!!! Just like this where the heat would've rotted the filthy thieving corps before they reached the thieving land of the Palestinians!
> 
> Take a close look at the number of dead JEWS!
> 
> Egyptian Su17 recon Israeli dead being buried
> 
> 
> IT'S OUR LAND AND DON'T YOU EVER GORGET IT OR YOU WILL BE PUNISHED 100X WORST THAN THIS AND LOSE AT LEAST YOUR ARROGANT POPULATION!!!


Damn bro got mad that his military is incapable of conquering the Sinai and changed objective as soon as they started losing in order to claim victory

He also talks about specific battles Israel lost at while Egypt and Syria had 10 times the causalities

Cope


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Why are you guys such pathetic liars, it's said in the newspaper that the two F-15s were in a training mission not sent to intercept, that F-16 of yours would have been turned into rubble had it done anything.


And ours without AAM because it was bombing some terrorists.


Beny Karachun said:


> The documents you sent just said that Egyptian sources claimed they only want 20km of the Sinai, anyways, as we concluded, and as your friend concluded, you never could conquer the Sinai, you never stood a chance, because you are weaker and pathetic, and the victory you cheer for was solely a voluntary decision made by Israel 6 years after the war, in a time Israel had F-15s and 16s and SEAD missiles and could have steamrolled you just as quick as we steamrolled Syria in 1982


Not because we are weaker but because we didn't the capabilities. I sent the US Department doc. Stating exactly our objectives hahahaha.


Beny Karachun said:


> You don't seem to understand the unimportance of Mansoura battle, Israel wanted to bomb planes on the ground like it did in 1967, when it saw that the Egyptians learned to fly their planes when bombing missions are incoming they stopped the bombing missions and focused on air to air battles


Because you saw resistance then your bombing mission failed miserably. Just bring me one saying the unimportance of Mansoura battle. If it was true why even attack the base??

You are denying that you wanted to control Ismailia (Sharon) and Suez (Adan) and you lost miserably against a city of less than 500 000.

What is the reason to debate when you can't even accept and denying some facts???


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Why are you guys such pathetic liars, it's said in the newspaper that the two F-15s were in a training mission not sent to intercept, that F-16 of yours would have been turned into rubble had it done anything.


Literally that our F-16 locked your F-15 which was in fact in training so your F-15. Then why it is written "the squadron commander launched to intercept" exactly between the title's article and your F-15 pilot. It is written in the yellow circle (מפקד הטייסת שהוזנק ליירוט=Squadron leader ordered to intercept)


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ghostkiller said:


> Literally that our F-16 locked your F-15 which was in fact in training so your F-15. Then why it is written "the squadron commander launched to intercept" exactly between the title's article and your F-15 pilot. It is written in the yellow circle (מפקד הטייסת שהוזנק ליירוט=Squadron leader ordered to intercept)


The one that jumped to intercept wasn't the one being locked on, the one being locked on was already in the air, training, probably unarmed. The one sent to intercept was on the ground and quickly took off, by then the Egyptian pilot already realized his mistake and flew back to Egypt, lucky him.

מפקד שהוזנק ליירוט means commander that was ordered to take off ("to jump") to intercept.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> The one that jumped to intercept wasn't the one being locked on, the one being locked on was already in the air, training, probably unarmed. The one sent to intercept was on the ground and quickly took off, by then the Egyptian pilot already realized his mistake and flew back to Egypt, lucky him.


And our pilot was unarmed (AAM) because he was killing some terrorist cretins.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ghostkiller said:


> And our pilot was unarmed (AAM) because he was killing some terrorist cretins.


Well so there's nothing to boast about if he just made a radar lock


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Well so there's nothing to boast about if he just made a radar lock


I just said that because I am not really sure if during bombing sorties, we carry AAM yes or no. In the article, it says locked so logically it would have carried AAM


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas eh akhbar el Rafales?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas eh akhbar el Rafales?


Still waiting 🤷🏻‍♂️ Ana mish3araf matha ya3meloun el fransa. They said they would be sending one every month.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@joker88 few weeks ago, I saw you on twitter and it was writtng مشاة البحرية on your bio. So you are in the army or just someone who loves defense, military stuff.



Foinikas said:


> Still waiting 🤷🏻‍♂️ Ana mish3araf matha ya3meloun el fransa. They said they would be sending one every month.


Maybe the next exercice, we will both egyptian and hellenic Rafales together?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gaafar fenak yast. You disappeared a lot hahaha


----------



## Hydration

Beny Karachun said:


> The documents you sent just said that Egyptian sources claimed they only want 20km of the Sinai, anyways, as we concluded, and as your friend concluded, you never could conquer the Sinai, you never stood a chance, because you are weaker and pathetic, and the victory you cheer for was solely a voluntary decision made by Israel 6 years after the war, in a time Israel had F-15s and 16s and SEAD missiles and could have steamrolled you just as quick as we steamrolled Syria in 1982
> 
> You don't seem to understand the unimportance of Mansoura battle, Israel wanted to bomb planes on the ground like it did in 1967, when it saw that the Egyptians learned to fly their planes when bombing missions are incoming they stopped the bombing missions and focused on air to air battles
> 
> 
> Damn bro got mad that his military is incapable of conquering the Sinai and changed objective as soon as they started losing in order to claim victory
> 
> He also talks about specific battles Israel lost at while Egypt and Syria had 10 times the causalities
> 
> Cope


Tell me you didnt read the sources by not telling you didnt read the sources. Please spare me according to whom is your tedtalk? Which contradicts with your chain of command PM and Kissinger which are mentioned in the sources i sent. Called off a 120 plane bombing mission on airfields because the loss of 2 planes and the targets were airborne although Israel defeated the Egyptians in the air according to you they ignored way more important target like runways command posts and reserve pilots 😛. I would really like to know from whom did you hear this or did you just made it up as usual? Go and SEAD the aswan dam and steamroll us i would love to see it in your dreams as a powerpoint presentation soon 😘 cya next year with that presentation


----------



## Beny Karachun

Hydration said:


> Tell me you didnt read the sources by not telling you didnt read the sources. Please spare me according to whom is your tedtalk? Which contradicts with your chain of command PM and Kissinger which are mentioned in the sources i sent. Called off a 120 plane bombing mission on airfields because the loss of 2 planes and the targets were airborne although Israel defeated the Egyptians in the air according to you they ignored way more important target like runways command posts and reserve pilots 😛. I would really like to know from whom did you hear this or did you just made it up as usual? Go and SEAD the aswan dam and steamroll us i would love to see it in your dreams as a powerpoint presentation soon 😘 cya next year with that presentation


Israeli planes shot down in air to air combat: 5-8
Arab planes shot down in air to air combat: 330~
Goes to show who is better lol

I like how you base your victory over a single battle you didn't really win anyways in terms of air to air kills


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579132595929251842
@Foinikas 😉😉😉😉


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579141932420562945
@Gomig-21 @Hydration 

The Libyan saga is becoming so boring and repetitive. When we will have f*cking peace on our western borders. Haga bent khara neikkk a7a.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> The Libyan saga is becoming so boring and repetitive. When we will have f*cking peace on our western borders. Haga bent khara neikkk a7a.


3andama you kick out el ikhwan khanazeer min Trablus! Aquila wa Haftar must rule this country and bring stability and prosperity,finally.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> 3andama you kick out el ikhwan khanazeer min Trablus! Aquila wa Haftar must rule this country and bring stability and prosperity,finally.


I don't think that Haftar will be a good ruler. He will be ruthless and maybe create another civil war exactly like Ghadafi. He is only a military man like taking the order and execute it. For Libya, you must have a strong leader that can reunited all tribes because Libya is so tribalism. He isn't an economically minded.

Honestly for the best for Libya, the future gov must be neutral between Egypt and Turkey, they must attract investors from both sides. Ya3ni, I heard that they wanted 1 million egyptians to work in Libya (rebuilding etc...). Even Abdul Hamid Dbeibeh visited our new administrative capital and said he wants something like that in Libya (mesh faker kan 2al eh bezapt)


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think that Haftar will be a good ruler. He will be ruthless and maybe create another civil war exactly like Ghadafi. He is only a military man like taking the order and execute it. For Libya, you must have a strong leader that can reunited all tribes because Libya is so tribalism.


That's why he needs to be the leader of the Army,while others handle the politics. They have to start making money out of the oil and reconstruct the whole country.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> That's why he needs to be the leader of the Army,while others handle the politics. They have to start making money out of the oil and reconstruct the whole country.


Then he will do a military coup then Libya will be again in civil war. Look at Sudan, Abdel Fattah al-Burhan did a "military coup" one year ago and till now, every week there is protest against the army.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Then he will do a military coup then Libya will be again in civil war. Look at Sudan, Abdel Fattah al-Burhan did a "military coup" one year ago and till now, every week there is protest against the army.


Same things again and again...


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Same things again and again...


True. Sadly, Libya and all tribal sectarians are always living in a vicious circle. Elhamdullilah, Egypt isn't tribalist nor sectarian, we are united.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> True. Sadly, Libya and all tribal sectarians are always living in a vicious circle. Elhamdullilah, Egypt isn't tribalist nor sectarian, we are united.


You know who wanted to divide Egypt from Libya...they wanted to use the Muslim Brotherhood. But their plans were stopped.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> You know who wanted to divide Egypt from Libya...they wanted to use the Muslim Brotherhood. But their plans were stopped.


They used the religion to divide us.


----------



## Gomig-21

And your arrogance at the BS strength of your lousy 8 million population all it would take is 1/4 of our population tp walk right into your capital and destroy your it in hours. Try not to be so arrogant like you typical zionist jews hi and just might you'll fall right on your face in PAESTINIAN SAND haha.

You have NOT idea as proven by your arrogant an condescending comments what all we could do to you in 3 days when people will be talking about the 3 day war that instead of the cowardly Jew invasion where the whole word is supporting the Ukraine and chastising Russia for doing Exactly what your thieving land expansionists dreamed off in 1957 & 1967 AND BOTH TIME YOU TUCKED YOUR RABID TAILS in SHAMEFUL withdrawal because you knew dm well we were ready to start another war and kill thousands of your thieving criminals. Get it through your stubborn head!

The rest of your quotes are ridiculous beyond believe there is SO MUCH HATRED FOR YOU KIND that even old Om Ahmad will pick up a broom just to swat as many racists thieving Israelis.

And as the GREAT BATTLE OF AL MANSOURA, why do you suppose your skinny 120lbs clown lobbyist are BEGGING the US not to sell us the Meter with out Rafals and Especially the SU-35? Answer that, smart guy? CUz you're scared crapless from how we'll take out all your AWACs and leave you blind and bunch of chickens with their heads cut off roaming the skies without any positive IFF and your get picked by not only our Rafales, but MiGs but ESPECIA LLY the SU-30 not to mention our stater of the art radar & ultra modernized EAD . 
This isn't your grandmother's army pal hahahaha nor is it certainly your grandfather's; ........So sleep well while you can.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579497512523943936
If we can get lots of orders from Iraq (they have the money especially the oil), it will help massively the developments of indigenous products.


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gaafar fenak yast. You disappeared a lot hahaha


wallahi i don't have anything to post


----------



## Hydration

Gaafar said:


> wallahi i don't have anything to post


Welp guess you did reveal most of the hidden corners of the past thanks for that

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579605103438618624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579605745569792000
This what I said few posts ago hahaha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579610709838934026
True but some MRAPs aren't a tactical equipments unless we sell them ST-100 with cruise missile, loitering munitions etc..






New details released on Egyptian MRAP


The ST-100 mine-resistant ambush-protected vehicle (MRAP) made by the Egypt-based International Marathon United Technologies (IMUT) is available in 10 modular variants,...



www.janes.com





@Philip the Arab I think we can see those equipments of ST-100 next EDEX-2023 which will be specialized on smart munitions. Maybe that's why EAF is interesting heavily with Rheimtall-Denel cooperations, UAE cooperations and China with ST-100's equipments.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579113474386710530
@Foinikas @Gomig-21 the endless war between turks and greeks hahahaha. Lookt at the comments.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The Turks cans stick their phony friendship up where the sun NEVER shines they think we're stupid to cause a riff between our* GREAT* brothers and *SISTERS* of the GREAT HAF and HELLENIC NAVY GETING STRONGER BY THE DAY with this * Clownship *friendship offer this phony baloney friendship and you know what?

Whew we should start a MAJOR alliance with not only GREECE, but CYPRUS and our JOINT RAFALE AND FRENCH ONES HAHAHAH. That'll shu them stink-foot lying stink-breath turkeys with their stupid passage to Tripoli what joke!!!!!!!!!!!

This is *HILLARIOIUS beyond belief. They have no idea the assets we ave pointed at then the instant them (mainly Bastion) and let them try something stupid. There was a MAJOR reason why EADS invested in the S-300VM and nowit'll brush it aside for the MUCH better IRST-T-SLM for exactly this reasons.

WE just need to get the Typhoon a lot sooner then they do. Yalla ya gamaya balash el mayaa be and get it frigging DONE! WE need 75-120 of those Tranch 5 IMMEIDATEMLY IF NOT SOONER! w'ad el kalb el Italianeed EFT's WHAT ARE THEY they waiting for el ZABALEEN el LAbaw!?!?! YALLLA YA KHAWALLAAT STUP BEING BULLEET BY THE UZ YOUR NATO AND THE STRONGERST AND RCHEST MEMBER OF NATO AO DON'T LISTEN TO A FLACK FROM THEM INTIMDATING KANFEED ALL TALK AND NO ACTION YOU'RE GETTER OFF EITH AL ALLIANCE FROM RUSSIAN AND CHINA WHICH WID MAKE THE US COWER ON ITS FEET!!! GET IT DONE AND IF THEY MESS WITH YOU ON ONR SUIT BUTTON, TELL THEN YOU WILL EXPOSE SANCTIONS ON THEM THE LIKES THEY; VE NEVER SEEN BEFIE THOSE BULLY BASTARTS,

TIME TO GET TOUGH NOT COWER OF THY; LL SEE THAT AS A SIGN OF WEEKNESS. NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Commando91

Mounted sight & display helmet Egyptian F-16 pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MXX_13 said:


> Mounted sight & display helmet Egyptian F-16 pilot



Yeah we heard rumors the viper upgrade was in effect but screw them strong-arming us we wanted the Su-35 instead of a platform that will be stagnant in a matter of 3 maybe 4 years or so once the AIM-120 becomes and export model along with the AIM-260 and we're back to point zero along with Pakistan and all the air forces enjoying and bragging about AMRAAMS..

Doesn't look like an AIM-9X either so the will DEFINIELY cheat us! ma30un Abu El khaefuhum. Ekhrbthum w'bet abuhium. nice to see a Qatari join our thread. I along with other EGY fellow contributed ALOT to the GCC threads by @Titanium100 where the frig is that nice fellow anyway?

The US is one conniving SOB makes you feel all powerful only to supply your enemy with MUCH better equipment as well as protection. Cheaters to the MAX.

NICE POST MAX13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

How the Yom Kippur War changed Israel to the core - opinion


The Yom Kippur War had cost Israel 2,656 dead soldiers and 7,251 injured. 294 prisoners of war had been captured by the enemy




www.jpost.com




"Egypt could still rightly maintain that the IDF had failed to dislodge the Egyptian military from Sinai."

@Gomig-21 literally saying that el Saghra failed hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> The Turks cans stick their phony friendship up where the sun NEVER shines they think we're stupid to cause a riff between our* GREAT* brothers and *SISTERS* of the GREAT HAF and HELLENIC NAVY GETING STRONGER BY THE DAY with this * Clownship *friendship offer this phony baloney friendship and you know what?
> 
> Whew we should start a MAJOR alliance with not only GREECE, but CYPRUS and our JOINT RAFALE AND FRENCH ONES HAHAHAH. That'll shu them stink-foot lying stink-breath turkeys with their stupid passage to Tripoli what joke!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is *HILLARIOIUS beyond belief. They have no idea the assets we ave pointed at then the instant them (mainly Bastion) and let them try something stupid. There was a MAJOR reason why EADS invested in the S-300VM and nowit'll brush it aside for the MUCH better IRST-T-SLM for exactly this reasons.
> 
> WE just need to get the Typhoon a lot sooner then they do. Yalla ya gamaya balash el mayaa be and get it frigging DONE! WE need 75-120 of those Tranch 5 IMMEIDATEMLY IF NOT SOONER! w'ad el kalb el Italianeed EFT's WHAT ARE THEY they waiting for el ZABALEEN el LAbaw!?!?! YALLLA YA KHAWALLAAT STUP BEING BULLEET BY THE UZ YOUR NATO AND THE STRONGERST AND RCHEST MEMBER OF NATO AO DON'T LISTEN TO A FLACK FROM THEM INTIMDATING KANFEED ALL TALK AND NO ACTION YOU'RE GETTER OFF EITH AL ALLIANCE FROM RUSSIAN AND CHINA WHICH WID MAKE THE US COWER ON ITS FEET!!! GET IT DONE AND IF THEY MESS WITH YOU ON ONR SUIT BUTTON, TELL THEN YOU WILL EXPOSE SANCTIONS ON THEM THE LIKES THEY; VE NEVER SEEN BEFIE THOSE BULLY BASTARTS,
> 
> TIME TO GET TOUGH NOT COWER OF THY; LL SEE THAT AS A SIGN OF WEEKNESS. NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!*


There's a tranche 5?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> There's a tranche 5?


Yeah umder development tho

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Yeah umder development tho


Don't think that we will have tranche 5 if we signed it. We will get tranche 4.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Commando91

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah we heard rumors the viper upgrade was in effect but screw them strong-arming us we wanted the Su-35 instead of a platform that will be stagnant in a matter of 3 maybe 4 years or so once the AIM-120 becomes and export model along with the AIM-260 and we're back to point zero along with Pakistan and all the air forces enjoying and bragging about AMRAAMS..
> 
> Doesn't look like an AIM-9X either so the will DEFINIELY cheat us! ma30un Abu El khaefuhum. Ekhrbthum w'bet abuhium. nice to see a Qatari join our thread. I along with other EGY fellow contributed ALOT to the GCC threads by @Titanium100 where the frig is that nice fellow anyway?
> 
> The US is one conniving SOB makes you feel all powerful only to supply your enemy with MUCH better equipment as well as protection. Cheaters to the MAX.
> 
> NICE POST MAX13


I live in bahrain bro bas ana masri

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hydration said:


> Yeah umder development tho


Upgrade them to 5 once they're available, gotta make every little count

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Upgrade them to 5 once they're available, gotta make every little count


First we must get the them hahaha to upgrade them. Inshallah soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

@sami_1 any new news about India Egypt cooperation? Even tactical reports didn't talk about it.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> And your arrogance at the BS strength of your lousy 8 million population all it would take is 1/4 of our population tp walk right into your capital and destroy your it in hours. Try not to be so arrogant like you typical zionist jews hi and just might you'll fall right on your face in PAESTINIAN SAND haha.
> 
> You have NOT idea as proven by your arrogant an condescending comments what all we could do to you in 3 days when people will be talking about the 3 day war that instead of the cowardly Jew invasion where the whole word is supporting the Ukraine and chastising Russia for doing Exactly what your thieving land expansionists dreamed off in 1957 & 1967 AND BOTH TIME YOU TUCKED YOUR RABID TAILS in SHAMEFUL withdrawal because you knew dm well we were ready to start another war and kill thousands of your thieving criminals. Get it through your stubborn head!
> 
> The rest of your quotes are ridiculous beyond believe there is SO MUCH HATRED FOR YOU KIND that even old Om Ahmad will pick up a broom just to swat as many racists thieving Israelis.
> 
> And as the GREAT BATTLE OF AL MANSOURA, why do you suppose your skinny 120lbs clown lobbyist are BEGGING the US not to sell us the Meter with out Rafals and Especially the SU-35? Answer that, smart guy? CUz you're scared crapless from how we'll take out all your AWACs and leave you blind and bunch of chickens with their heads cut off roaming the skies without any positive IFF and your get picked by not only our Rafales, but MiGs but ESPECIA LLY the SU-30 not to mention our stater of the art radar & ultra modernized EAD .
> This isn't your grandmother's army pal hahahaha nor is it certainly your grandfather's; ........So sleep well while you can.


Lol, try and walk here watch how we cut your population quicker than the US cut the population of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.

You guys are so pathetic, no one is scared of you, we are just ordering you like a dog, we tell you to sit and you sit, we tell you no meteor missiles then no meteor missiles, they wouldn't help you anyways, Israeli F-35s would do another 1967 all over again

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Commando91

Ghostkiller said:


> How the Yom Kippur War changed Israel to the core - opinion
> 
> 
> The Yom Kippur War had cost Israel 2,656 dead soldiers and 7,251 injured. 294 prisoners of war had been captured by the enemy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Egypt could still rightly maintain that the IDF had failed to dislodge the Egyptian military from Sinai."
> 
> @Gomig-21 literally saying that el Saghra failed hahahaha


It also does not make sense on why Israel would give sinai back for "peace" Why would Israel do that? why didn't they give the Golan heights back? + why did they want peace in after yom kippur but not
in 1971??

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> You guys are so pathetic, no one is scared of you, we are just ordering you like a dog, we tell you to sit and you sit, we tell you no meteor missiles then no meteor missiles, they wouldn't help you anyways, Israeli F-35s would do another 1967 all over again


Then why you are lobbying against Egypt to acquire AIM-120 and Meteor? If we aren't at your league then why you are lobbying. To show that you are scared, why USA will put a fucking law to protect you hahaha (QME law).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Commando91

Egyptian pilot posing in front of an F-16. Btw does anyone know in which Squadron he is in? really curious to know hahah.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

MXX_13 said:


> Egyptian pilot posing in front of an F-16. Btw does anyone know in which Squadron he is in? really curious to know hahah.


I think it is the old block with orange camo thing hahahaha. First it isn't F-16 Block 52 because they have this which it think it is the friend-foe sensor (thank you @Gomig-21 for this infos hahahaha).

Note : the second photo isn't a an egyptian F-16 (maybe israeli or moroccan)

I am sure @Gomig-21 and @The SC can answer the squadron question but it will be hard because it is blurry and we don't the emblem in his right hand.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, try and walk here watch how we cut your population quicker than the US cut the population of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> You guys are so pathetic, no one is scared of you, we are just ordering you like a dog, we tell you to sit and you sit, we tell you no meteor missiles then no meteor missiles, they wouldn't help you anyways, Israeli F-35s would do another 1967 all over again


You do your pants when the name of Egypt is pronounced only in front of you
Your leaders know it well. You are still afraid until now. We will see in the end what will happen
Note that I did not come to you with an accident very soon. One soldier took 21 dogs from you on the Egyptian border
You are still dogs for us, we can hit you whenever we want
Go bark away so you don't get raped
And keep the F35 with you to protect your *** from kicking

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Commando91

Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, try and walk here watch how we cut your population quicker than the US cut the population of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> You guys are so pathetic, no one is scared of you, we are just ordering you like a dog, we tell you to sit and you sit, we tell you no meteor missiles then no meteor missiles, they wouldn't help you anyways, Israeli F-35s would do another 1967 all over again


Then why did u guys reject peace in 1971 but after the war asked for peace?? your golda mier was scared. I can send you a link of your soldiers still traumatized in the battle of Suez hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

MXX_13 said:


> Egyptian pilot posing in front of an F-16. Btw does anyone know in which Squadron he is in? really curious to know hahah.


This squadron is for the Training and Ammunition School



Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, try and walk here watch how we cut your population quicker than the US cut the population of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> You guys are so pathetic, no one is scared of you, we are just ordering you like a dog, we tell you to sit and you sit, we tell you no meteor missiles then no meteor missiles, they wouldn't help you anyways, Israeli F-35s would do another 1967 all over again

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

I still see a Zionist dog talking, if it doesn't shut up, I'll attach it to everything that's delicious

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580295449939890177
Neutrality at his finest hahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> @sami_1 any new news about India Egypt cooperation? Even tactical reports didn't talk about it.







Egypt is differentiating between offers from India and South Korea until this moment. Korea has not been able to reduce the price of the FA-50 plane offered at a price
50 million dollars for Malaysia, which alienates the Malaysian Finance Minister at a price of 43 million dollars, as in the Tejas offered to Malaysia
The price for Egypt varies, not only for local manufacturing, but for other matters related to medicine. Quantity. The price of 18 planes varies, so the price of 40 planes differs from the price of 70 planes. The real Egyptian requests for the light article may be large. If Egypt takes the step of establishing an African military aviation academy, providing different levels of training for African countries instead From the establishment of training facilities for countries that possess the number of fighters that do not exceed the squadron in most African countries, which makes it economically feasible at all to purchase advanced training aircraft
Which makes Egypt increase the numbers also 36 other additional planes
The technical specifications and modifications will be after winning the tender. Let us suppose, for example, that Egypt chose the LCA MK1A aircraft. There will be modifications from the Indian side that need one to two years to implement these modifications, while they were made on the K-8E that flew the first plane two years after the contract as a result of the modifications requested by Egypt, which There are 33 modifications
We return to other points, such as the American engine GE-404 INS20. Will Egypt accept it or choose the engine?
The Russian RD-MK3 or even a copy of the French M88 engine for a single-engine fighter
The Russian engine serves 50 Egyptian MIG-29M/M2 fighters
The M88 engine will serve 54 Egyptian RAFALE fighters
Therefore, the use of any of them saves Egypt many costs in an additional new American engine, an American pressure tool on Egypt, whether in quantities, modifications or spare parts, claiming that America originally rejected all military deals with Egypt, such as the C-130J & CH-47F


Of course, you will not accept, for example, that the development of Egyptian Abrams tanks to the level of ABRAMS-X
Which option for another engine will be better for Egypt, even if the American engine is described as better and a country like Russia is subject to sanctions, the matter will not continue in this way, because whenever the West imposes sanctions, Europe suffers more, and the American economy suffers. We do not know whether they are punishing Russia or punishing themselves






Coming to other points, Egypt can use the LCA plane as a platform to develop programs as well as ammunition and equipment for fifth and sixth generation fighters, even if it is a fourth generation fighter structure.




The matter can be developed to produce a copy of the LCA UCAV with avionics and flight equipment, which saves 1.5 tons of aircraft weight and converts it into a very good bomber or fighter UNMANNED, regardless of being a stealth best, but the level of its low radar signature and its small size suffice
And use it in the field of intercepting and capturing fighters next to an armament that may reach 5 tons

And even the development of the Egyptian version, perhaps we will negotiate with India for a lighter version to raise the trust-for-weight ratio, as well as with a larger fuel volume for the LCA MK1A version.


As we see, the Indian option is better, and it can be developed and the list of points of benefit from the project expanded Quantitative restrictions on the number of fighters can be bypassed by removing the American engine, and these matters may be part of negotiations with the Indians and India. Psychologically negotiating a Sawa engine with Rolls-Royce or Safran for a new 120-kiloton engine for the LCA MK2 version. Next, after the winner is announced, there will be a lot of us to discuss between the winning company and Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sami_1

Is it not the best for Egypt 50 fighters J-20 Equipped with 50 UCAV DARK SWARD And with 50 UCAV GJ-11 instead of miserable Eurofighter Typhoon Tranche 4 With which Italy will try to limit the levels of technology and ammunition with it and the lowest price, in the amount of 10 billion dollars, it will get 50 J-20S & 100 UCAVs.
And an excellent size of different and advanced munitions and in the same amount you get 50 Typhoon
With limited numbers of ammunition and missiles BVR
China has already sold the FC-31 to Saudi Arabia, which Saudi Arabia may produce locally
And offered to the Emirates J-20 instead of F-35
Egypt can also get an offset, how much China is better than a miserable grant that benefits the local corruption system loyal to Italy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hydration

MXX_13 said:


> Then why did u guys reject peace in 1971 but after the war asked for peace?? your golda mier was scared. I can send you a link of your soldiers still traumatized in the battle of Suez hahaha.


Dont need to. I already sent him documents quoting their PM's shaking words when talking about Egypt and how kissinger warned them they wouldnt have a state if they didnt comply with the peace deals. He still lives in a delusion https://www.ynetnews.com/article/sk4zotc09

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 886486
> 
> 
> 
> Is it not the best for Egypt 50 fighters J-20 Equipped with 50 UCAV DARK SWARD And with 50 UCAV GJ-11 instead of miserable Eurofighter Typhoon Tranche 4 With which Italy will try to limit the levels of technology and ammunition with it and the lowest price, in the amount of 10 billion dollars, it will get 50 J-20S & 100 UCAVs.
> And an excellent size of different and advanced munitions and in the same amount you get 50 Typhoon
> With limited numbers of ammunition and missiles BVR
> China has already sold the FC-35 to Saudi Arabia, which Saudi Arabia may produce locally
> And offered to the Emirates J-20 instead of F-35
> Egypt can also get an offset, how much China is better than a miserable grant that benefits the local corruption system loyal to Italy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 886487


J20 is highly wishful at this point to be honest

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 886486
> 
> 
> 
> Is it not the best for Egypt 50 fighters J-20 Equipped with 50 UCAV DARK SWARD And with 50 UCAV GJ-11 instead of miserable Eurofighter Typhoon Tranche 4 With which Italy will try to limit the levels of technology and ammunition with it and the lowest price, in the amount of 10 billion dollars, it will get 50 J-20S & 100 UCAVs.
> And an excellent size of different and advanced munitions and in the same amount you get 50 Typhoon
> With limited numbers of ammunition and missiles BVR
> China has already sold the FC-35 to Saudi Arabia, which Saudi Arabia may produce locally
> And offered to the Emirates J-20 instead of F-35
> Egypt can also get an offset, how much China is better than a miserable grant that benefits the local corruption system loyal to Italy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 886487


But the question : is China offered J-20/31 to Egypt? And Is Egypt interested in it. You said in another message, that Egypt doesn't want to buy Chinese stuff because of its quality (not sure what you stated exactly but you said something like that).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580434384867700737
@Gomig-21 look at this beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commando91

Ghostkiller said:


> I think it is the old block with orange camo thing hahahaha. First it isn't F-16 Block 52 because they have this which it think it is the friend-foe sensor (thank you @Gomig-21 for this infos hahahaha).
> 
> Note : the second photo isn't a an egyptian F-16 (maybe israeli or moroccan)
> 
> I am sure @Gomig-21 and @The SC can answer the squadron question but it will be hard because it is blurry and we don't the emblem in his right hand.





joker88 said:


> This squadron is for the Training and Ammunition School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://almajd.net/2020/12/02/%25D9%2583%25D9%258A-%25D9%2584%25D8%25A7-%25D9%2586%25D9%2586%25D8%25B3%25D9%2589-%25D9%2585%25D9%2584%25D8%25AD%25D9%2585%25D8%25A9-%25D8%25A7%25D9%2584%25D9%2585%25D8%25AC%25D9%2586%25D8%25AF-%25D8%25A7%25D9%2584%25D9%2585%25D8%25B5%25D8%25B1%25D9%258A-%25D8%25A7%25D9%2584%25D8%25A8%25D8%25B7%25D9%2584-%25D8%25A3/&ved=2ahUKEwjm4YmOmdv6AhVTgv0HHdQSBfMQo7QBegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw0wBgqKgbtXD0WxPlIfHN9Y


thanks


----------



## Hydration

Do you think the new Egyptian AK will be a suitable service rifle? is it better to change to NATO style ammunition and have this AK as a temporary soloution?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Do you think the new Egyptian AK will be a suitable service rifle? is it better to change to NATO style ammunition and have this AK as a temporary soloution?


Ya3ni I hope really. Old soviet armies started to replace already or already replaced the AKM. Honestly we need to change to NATO doctrine. El mafrood we will see improvements in terms of personal equipments in the few years inshallah. We see plan of our army. They started gradually to enhence our Navy capabilities (Gowind FREMM Berga, Aquitaine, MEKO-200 and new indigenous projects) then our Air Force (Rafales, MIG-29M/M2, SU-35/EFT/F-15, maybe new LIFT aircraft like FA-50/MK1A and drones like WING LONG1/2, CH-4/5, Thebes-30, E-June and other secret projects) and now the Army (Temsah series, ST series, K9 Thunder, maybe K2 BP and the future the service rifle).


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Do you think the new Egyptian AK will be a suitable service rifle? is it better to change to NATO style ammunition and have this AK as a temporary soloution?


You think which rifle can replace our AKMs? The rifle in my pfp is an indigenous modifications that we did. 









WDS 2022: Upgraded AK by Egyptian Military Factory -


To decrease the country's military dependence on exports, the Egyptian Military Factory is trying to modernize the firearms they currently manufacture.




www.thefirearmblog.com











"But apparently, there is another Kalashnikov upgrade kit that hasn’t been in the public eye as much as the previous two prototypes. This third upgrade, which looks significantly more up to date, was spotted in the promotional video featuring Egypt Special Forces Unit called “Black Cobra”. This unit is a Special Operations outfit within the Central Security Forces, which is the part of the Interior Ministry."

"According to the sources within the Egyptian military-industrial complex, this particular modernization package was designed for the military Special Forces by an active duty police officer and firearms design engineer Zeyad Refaat. Later this design was picked up by the state-owned Egyptian military factory “300”, which offered it to the “Black Cobra” unit."


So maybe we have this rifle in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> But the question : is China offered J-20/31 to Egypt? And Is Egypt interested in it. You said in another message, that Egypt doesn't want to buy Chinese stuff because of its quality (not sure what you stated exactly but you said something like that).








In Egypt in particular, what is being published regarding the quality of Chinese planes is mainly related to the interests of the regime, as well as a response to the arguments that the current regime came to take care of the interests of Europe in Egypt, so European deals with high costs are passed without any economic benefits or offset to Egypt. The story of the low quality of the Chinese product is a joke Ridiculous, repeated by corrupt people

China has accepted to a country like Saudi Arabia to transfer the technology of producing land-to-ground missiles with ranges exceeding 2000 km

China accepted and agreed to develop the FC-31 plane for Saudi Arabia, and even manufacture it inside Saudi Arabia as well

Deals in technology transfer depend on their size, and therefore the flexibility of the Chinese side depends on the size of the deal and its benefit. To clarify other examples, will China refuse that Egypt pump 200 million dollars in developing the BVR RAMJET missile of course, not because China itself obtained the radar head technology for the R-77 missile from Russia An SD-10 missile was built on it
That is, simply, not only selling, but also transferring technology. Whenever you ask, you will pay here a monthly incident in 2009

There was an Egyptian, Emirati and Pakistani desire to copy some French and American missiles in China and produce them in Egypt. The UAE C-130 plane was loaded with MICA & EXOCET missiles and the plane landed in India to refuel. India exposed the matter internationally when the plane landed, which was not declared to be loaded with missiles, which led To return the missiles to the Emirates, and at the time it was a problem with France and these countries, to clarify historically how things were

China is producing the third batch of the aircraft with structural modifications
start from
TVC nozzles
and air inlets
WS-10/15 . motors
As well as further improvement of the stealthy plane
Avionics and electronic warfare systems


Egyptian cooperation point with China
The development of the aircraft factory 1990-2000
missile factory development 1990
The development of the naval arsenal was all done with China

Stopping the development of military factories was intended to activate the policy of purchasing from Europe under the saying of the corrupt that no one transfers technology to Egypt and it was necessary to stay away from China for this reason

The result is a massive foreign debt of 160 billion dollars
And the debt of 6000 billion pounds in the year and the sale of profitable companies with meager numbers to pay the interests of the debts and even feed the people

We always say that Egypt will inevitably go to industrialization against its will and against the regime, because the Egyptian military needs require local manufacturing and also because of the failure to manage an economy that necessitates industrialization because you are unable to buy.

For example, the reason for Chinese and South Korean companies to enter the mobile phone assembly market in Egypt is to force the regime to change the tax and customs policies on the components that previously prevented companies from entering the Egyptian market, especially the former military, who imposed themselves on foreign investment companies to participate, and when Samar became in crisis This obstacle was removed, so companies agreed to invest in Egypt after removing taxes and customs on components and silencing the corrupt who crammed themselves into companies under duress.
Egypt is compelled to cooperate with China, India and South Korea simply because the West refuses to meet Egyptian demands
America rejects any real deal for Egypt before Egypt fully obeys it
Europe refused to supply METEOR and SCLAP missiles in the numbers required by Egypt, in addition to European political and economic requests in return for approval, so even if some systems are of lower quality, it is better than restricted weapons




To illustrate a simple example, suppose Egypt entered into an armed conflict with Turkey and Ethiopia, and Europe imposed sanctions on Egypt. Where will Egypt obtain spare parts and maintenance for European weapons and even high-cost munitions?
The presence of a Russian oriental weapon for Egypt is an essential thing, and any pressure must be rejected. As for the tools that echo the sayings of quality, they have caused losses to Egypt.
By propaganda for a failed state administration policy, the result is clear

China exports to Egypt with 17 billion dollars Egyptian exports are less than 1.5 billion dollars The Egyptian market to China is the largest market in Africa and it is able to develop it accordingly


A big deal between Egypt and China, such as 50-60 J-20B planes with 108 DARK SWARD planes, and 108 GJ-11 or CH-7 planes, especially the MIG-29M2 planes, which are 12 planes
And the two-seat RAFALE planes will reach at least 28 planes, and these planes need accompanying LOYAL WINGMAN planes, and even Egypt needs UCAV single planes.
As a down payment, Egypt needs 100 fifth generation aircraft to replace 80 F-16 BLOCK 15 & 32, 20 MIRAGE-2000 Egyptian planes, some of which exceed 40 years of service and the other 36 years of service, which makes the value of a deal with China up to 20 billion dollars
This is better than buying fourth-generation fighters. Europe has failed to produce fourth-generation fighters. Even European projects for sixth-generation fighters are faltering, and they are not expected to enter service before 2040.
China's sixth-generation fighter program has surpassed the Americans in development and will therefore enter service before similar American planes
The US-Chinese war is related to the fact that China is surpassing America in many technologies, and one of the American complaints is that the Chinese sixth-generation article program is moving faster than America




The Americans themselves, imposing sanctions on processors and chips on China, will reflect on the Americans themselves, because the Chinese market them 450 billion dollars for chips, and the Russians market them 42 billion dollars.

Military equilibrium with Israel necessitates the entry of a fifth generation fighter to Egypt. Israel has acquired 75 F-35 aircraft and will increase them to between 100-120 aircraft.


The military balance with Israel necessitates the entry of a fifth generation fighter to Egypt. Israel has acquired 75 F-35 aircraft and will increase them to between 100-120 aircraft. There are countries such as Ethiopia, dealing with them harshly, to destroy some dams, which requires large numbers of fighters manned-unmanned teaming (mum-t) To destroy some dams and facilities there to bring them back annually requires heavy aircraft capable of carrying out these tasks, and UCAV aircraft carrying out dangerous tasks saves in preparing fighters Countries such as Turkey as a threat that requires continued air superiority and the J-20B are a good response to the program to acquire 40 F-16 BLOCK 72 aircraft and develop another 80 aircraft






These factors combined make it imperative for Egypt to crown a heavy fifth generation fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Commando91

An Egyptian Homeland Security Hostage Rescue Force Operator with Cypriot Special Forces Member during BrightStar21

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Congratulations, the Egyptian Meko frigate alAziz, sailing to Alexandria in the coming days

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Commando91

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration how do I chang my pfp?


----------



## The SC

MXX_13 said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration how do I chang my pfp?


Just go to the top right of the page and click on your profile.. you will find all the options there..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580565719845990402
I hope it will go Gazans and not the leaders pockets.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580658608345260032
@Gomig-21 @The SC a stupid question : do helicopters pilots (MI-24, KA-52, AH-64) can talk to teach directly or they must something like Chinese whispers where they talked to someone and this person transmit the pilot's messager to KA-52/MI-24 pilots. And same thing with our F-16, Mirage 2K, Rafales, MIG-29. Can they communicate with each directly or with our C4I.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1-JdWGbfIlXSbFk3jOz00w/community







Our air defense history is ignored by the media and its achievements (western media ofc)
The strongest blow suffered by the Israeli Air Force before Nasr October 
Downing of the Israeli electronic warfare plane
"Stratocruiser" and the killing of the elite Israeli army scientists in electronic warfare at the hands of the guardians of heaven "Egyptian Air Defense"
On September 17, 1971 ... the Israeli military spokesman announced that the most valuable means of electronic warfare in Israel had been shot down by an electronic reconnaissance plane, the Strato Cruise model, by the Egyptian air defense network, killing all the crew members, who were the most valuable electronic warfare scientists in the Israeli army.
The 438th and 416th battalion participated in the ambush of that plane until the 416th battalion succeeded
Led by Major Ahmed Abu Nima, who destroyed that plane
This operation was a wonderful example of the provisions of planning and accuracy of implementation.. The goal of the Air Defense Forces under the command of Lieutenant General Muhammad Ali was to inflict a heavy loss to the enemy.
And that is why they chose a fat target that hurts Israel
And the opinion settled on catching the electronic reconnaissance plane, as it is the most valuable aircraft that Israel owns, and it was necessary to deceive to lure the prey.
The process of catching "Stratocruiser" was named after the operation
Rajab because it was on the 27th of Rajab


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174034180705071104

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> How the Yom Kippur War changed Israel to the core - opinion
> 
> 
> The Yom Kippur War had cost Israel 2,656 dead soldiers and 7,251 injured. 294 prisoners of war had been captured by the enemy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Egypt could still rightly maintain that the IDF had failed to dislodge the Egyptian military from Sinai."
> 
> @Gomig-21 literally saying that el Saghra failed hahahaha



It was NOTHING but a TV world showing if you noticed BBC was the Primary source of news at the time and they were seething at the notion of Egypt looking like it lost because fo their humiliation in 1956 same with Fance when tucking tail and cowering out Egypt like the scum they couldn't wait to humiliate Egypt those a bunch of Jews managed in to capture 100s of SAM engineers and paraded \hem after the Egyptian incredible miliary feat of humiliation of giving the Barlev Line Star of David to the Egyptian commander. Would've loved to hear that convo of the Israeli zefteltin "I'm sorry we tried to steal your land not once but twice and we are raley DEFEATEED please accept this Jew Flag. Egyptian Commander " Go to tell you filthy liar hahahaha you were defeated in one dy kossomak hahahahahaa.

Egyptian Commnader, I knowexctly who to give it to since i have absolytly no use tpo jsuch an illgitmate piece pof CRAP! And that fellpow that gpt the f;lag stpreit up oin style and stepped on the FIith it stands for hahahaha that was great!


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> There's a tranche 5?


currently working on it and its an absolute beast.



MXX_13 said:


> I live in bahrain bro bas ana masri



Helwa ya basha.



Ghostkiller said:


>



Great video



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Upgrade them to 5 once they're available, gotta make every little count



Unfortunately their price is going to be around #$350 Or Euro with not much to upgradee with a radar that will make the US got whuuuuuuuuuuuut1lol



Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, try and walk here watch how we cut your population quicker than the US cut the population of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.



LOL!! You're obviously a keyboard warrior just ny that absolutely ridiculous statement you just ignorantly make. Your arrogance and alco of military experience because of being so high on all those plastic shooting rockets that knock off one single cider block in a building and crying to the whole work WAAAAHN WAAAAAHN THE PALESTINIANS ARE TYRING TO KILL US IWTH PLASTCI ROKCETS WHILE WE PUMML THEM WITH JADAMS nd most us made weapons you take credit for because of the filthy jew contingency here in he us.

BUT what funnier is you still this is 1967 hahahha or even 1973 where you were so humiliated that they teach the brilliance of the Egyptian attack on your filthy thieving kind in WEST POINT- (I wonder how may Jews there blow their tops listening to that hahahahhhaahhah who wanted oUR SINA to annex it like you did in Goland and soon the rest of the West bank convinced, mark my words you alone are NOTHING to defeat to HOURS. The US on the other hand which hold your hAND LIKE A -YEAR OLD BABY IS THE ONE WE'RE WORRIED ABOUT. Think about it for a second genius, have you been watching any of those air fore. nvay, submarines, state of the rt radars and MUCH more radar technology happening in Egypt? You must be out of touch or hiding under a rock to the MAX!


Beny Karachun said:


> You guys are so pathetic, no one is scared of you, we are just ordering you like a dog, we tell you to sit and you sit, we tell you no meteor missiles then no meteor missiles, they wouldn't help you anyways, Israeli F-35s would do another 1967 all over again



Again with the idiotic 1976. If you didn't noticethe POUNDING you tpook nn 173 6 years later. you're worse than I thought lmao!



joker88 said:


> You do your pants when the name of Egypt is pronounced only in front of you
> Your leaders know it well. You are still afraid until now. We will see in the end what will happen



HAHAHA let them keep up thei crap withe abusing the plestinians, one of these days the orld MUST wake up and Egypt will lead the diplomacy becsue we res[ecct put world unliokethe jews so the minute they efy it, We ill alialat them. Can you believe they etill use the Aswas Dam As theat: HAHAHAHHAHAHA what a bunch of ignorants They keep forgetting the leaking POS dimona and th ony EAF-F-16 locked on in imagine 10 Rafales with their sSCAPS hahhahahahha WHAT A JOKE THESE RROGASNT CLOWNS are.

THISI IS WHY MY HUGE RESPET FOR THE UAE HAS TURNRED INTPO NOTHING BUT STEAMING DUNG FECES.


----------



## Commando91

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580828675729039360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580828675729039360

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Ya3ni I hope really. Old soviet armies started to replace already or already replaced the AKM. Honestly we need to change to NATO doctrine. El mafrood we will see improvements in terms of personal equipments in the few years inshallah. We see plan of our army. They started gradually to enhence our Navy capabilities (Gowind FREMM Berga, Aquitaine, MEKO-200 and new indigenous projects) then our Air Force (Rafales, MIG-29M/M2, SU-35/EFT/F-15, maybe new LIFT aircraft like FA-50/MK1A and drones like WING LONG1/2, CH-4/5, Thebes-30, E-June and other secret projects) and now the Army (Temsah series, ST series, K9 Thunder, maybe K2 BP and the future the service rifle).


We have our own doctrine. We only need to make a dual caliber cheap rifile we cant throw away all that ammo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580829270720798720
People like him 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Hydration

Vikhir missiles on left pilon

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> We have our own doctrine. We only need to make a dual caliber cheap rifile we cant throw away all that ammo


True, CZ Bren deal broke up (mostly) but the most important thing is a modular AR like CAR-816, polish FB MSBS Grot, HK-416 etc.. We need also to make mostly all army having the same rifle (badel kol wahed yeb2a ma3a Barretta ARX-160, SIG etc...).


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580688671208263680
@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @joker88 @MXX_13 @Foinikas Fucking finally. Inshallah soon we will see them. It would be really a game changer. Meteor + MICA NG will be a deadly combo. Plus our own A2A missile or the emirati ones.

I am worried because the last time with our F-16 there was an AIM-120 on our aircraft and one of the logo (right or left hand) and at the end till now, we didn't receive them.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580688671208263680
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @joker88 @MXX_13 @Foinikas Fucking finally. Inshallah soon we will see them. It would be really a game changer. Meteor + MICA NG will be a deadly combo. Plus our own A2A missile or the emirati ones.
> 
> I am worried because the last time with our F-16 there was an AIM-120 on our aircraft and one of the logo (right or left hand) and at the end till now, we didn't receive them.


theres a difference between a maket at an exibition for marketting purposes and a maket beside the AIrforce cheif himself in an Egyptian military cermony

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> theres a difference between a maket at an exibition for marketting purposes and a maket beside the AIrforce cheif himself in an Egyptian military cermony


But I mean we saw FA-50 with egyptian flag and till now we didn't see any confirmation about our deal to produce locally the aircraft.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580947503067062272
Mabrook ya gama3a. Looking so stealthy beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Man, is there a way to rush trials to get all 4 mekos? Wasn't it 4 to be given to egypt? And when will we get those mrtts, we need like 8 of those NOW. And dude, why bren deal broke up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Man, is there a way to rush trials to get all 4 mekos? Wasn't it 4 to be given to egypt? And when will we get those mrtts, we need like 8 of those NOW. And dude, why bren deal broke up.


CZ Bren maybe we didn't enter in the negotiation phase. It was just one rumor that's all. For navy stuff, I am shit hahaha maybe gomig or the sc can detail more

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

New surprises, the most important of which are the cruise missile, the ghost squadron, and the retirement of the Gazelle


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> But I mean we saw FA-50 with egyptian flag and till now we didn't see any confirmation about our deal to produce locally the aircraft.


we saw that the deal is in negotiation stages and other deal with India and will end in edex 2023 with a winner. Also these makets were when the koreans were in Egypt, I dont see any french italians british spanish in that airforce ceremony





Waffen SS Egypt edition

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Waffen SS


But f*ck this branch. I hate them.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580877529455288321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580952429721313281
Great combat photo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580846890304040963
@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @MXX_13 I am sure you will like this patch

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, try and walk here watch how we cut your population quicker than the US cut the population of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> You guys are so pathetic, no one is scared of you, we are just ordering you like a dog, we tell you to sit and you sit, we tell you no meteor missiles then no meteor missiles, they wouldn't help you anyways, Israeli F-35s would do another 1967 all over again



Iaraeli F-35 HHAHAHAHA I can't wait until the first one goes BOOOOOM and lands in Egyptian waters o actually Iranian waters were all its phony flaws with be showcased the world, especially Russia & China, I'm sure they won't be impressed with your pathetic phony faking tvh., almost like those thieving Brits dropped one off their carrier and they were the first to laugh at our avengers on our Mitrals HAHAH, then a year later later YOU PHONY COPYCATS did the same thing om on of your crappy frigates HAHHAHHAHHHA! That was CLASSSIC.

We have EVERY location of your POS F-35s and submarine and your so-called nukes which if we eve rmised one and and you got it off on our dear Om - Mustafa and so MUCH too much pouting Om Mustafa. we will unleash a wrath on you that won't send you to the sea, Sisi is 100 smarter than the idiotis that started a phony war of the pretext of the blocking of the Baba El Manda. Be afraid, trust me we are not the only ones who despise y with a passion!

Just like that cowardly Israeli punk ran right up to a young Palestinian and slammed her in the legs with a baton at the Aqsa Mosque? What kind of creepy scum-sucking creatin scum sucking hog does something like that except for a complete lowlife and a wife-beater deserves a devil
stoning? You people are the top the list cretin insects ESPECIALLY the last video of that criminal riot sucom police who aropped a pair OF Amsricans who feed you and prtet you and capaign around your measly exitnece and when that scum ssuckinghog didb't find anythin in the AMWRICAN's bag, the Anerican asked that arrogant szumsucking hog hwo thinks he;s all mioghty wouthout akny AMWRICAN HELP HW THAT CRIINAL IF HE AHOULD NOW REPORT HIM TO THE AMERICAN EBASSY andthe sacynsuchiung hog keotsying "no no it;s ok now no no it's ok now"while the American probablylookas just like me, ann AMWERICNIZED ARB or EGYPTIANI in thia cae butthia royal POWER-HUNGRY TRIPPING WAS BEGGING Ns BWGGGING NOT


----------



## Buschlaid

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581212889888608256First sighting of IRIS-T SLM in Egypt

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580844924173328384
Lessa wakhed bally. He said "AL TARIQ-LR" which exceeds 120km. @Philip the Arab can you ID if it is AL TARIQ-LR or the AL TARIQ-S



Buschlaid said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581212889888608256First sighting of IRIS-T SLM in Egypt


Are people so bored to search every equipments in each base hahahahaha?



Buschlaid said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581212889888608256First sighting of IRIS-T SLM in Egypt


Is this also the German Mantis the solo vehicle in the left?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Air Force announced the possession of the Meteor missile on the Egyptian Rafale fighters..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Likewise, AlQaher and AlQadir are about to be delivered and are in the process of completing the sea trials..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> The Egyptian Air Force announced the possession of the Meteor missile on the Egyptian Rafale fighters..


@Gomig-21 still skeptical or no?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Lessa wakhed bally. He said "AL TARIQ-LR" which exceeds 120km. @Philip the Arab can you ID if it is AL TARIQ-LR or the AL TARIQ-S


It’s the LR which is identifiable by having the wings while the Al Tariq-SR lacks them. Range is about 120+ km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> It’s the LR which is identifiable by having the wings while the Al Tariq-SR lacks them. Range is about 120+ km.


You think Egypt got ToTs or just buying?

What was hidden in the Egyptian army was the greatest coincidence, revealing the presence of Swedish Gustav missiles in Egypt

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60612-egypt-arquus-joint-production-and-tot-agreements



Egypt, Arquus, joint production and ToT agreements






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with France's Arquus (formerly Renault Truck Defense) for transfer of technology (ToT) and joint production agreements concerning military equipment.












New AFVs and artillery offer options for Egypt | Shephard


European manufacturers displayed a variety of armoured vehicles and self-propelled howitzers at EDEX 2021.



www.shephardmedia.com





Aywa keda inshallah we will start to replacing old M-113 which becoming obsolete with new modern IFVs. @Gomig-21 @The SC @Foinikas @Hydration @MXX_13

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@joker88 you didn't answer to my question. Are you in the navy (it is ok if you want to keep it secret)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt manufactures vampires and makes a leap by manufacturing armaments and equipment for the soldiers locally with new weapons


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Is this also the German Mantis the solo vehicle in the left?


Radar


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Egypt manufactures vampire gun and makes a leap by manufacturing armaments and equipment for its soldiers locally with new weapons..


I already sent it hahaha. But no problem. I hope really we can have new standard rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581385736875831296
Most random thing, I saw this week hahahaha


----------



## The SC

Solving the problem of Egypt's procurement of nuclear submarines

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581632584148463618


----------



## Ghostkiller

The secret of the visit of the Egyptian Defense Minister to the Emirates





@Philip the Arab


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Should use m113s for supply and logistics. Tracked vehicles would be better for desert terrain


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580434384867700737
> @Gomig-21 look at this beauty.



And SCALPS.
Much better when you click the image for a higher resolution. That means the first batch should eventually be upgraded to F-3R so it too can fire the Meteor.

















Yes, I am still skeptical but believe me when I tell you I will be the first to admit I was wrong and the first to be the happiest!

Then if they go for these, there will be no reason to deny them whatsoever.






MEKOS can't get here fast enough!




































Al Luxor replenishing ship looks almost ready.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580828675729039360
Snipets from that video in case it wouldn't load. Some really nice shots of Mi-24 Hinds and CASA C-295s.



























Oh hey look what we have here, interesting shots of EAD Mirage 2Ks wit AL Tariqs PGMs.






Double click for a great close-up.






Great rare shot of this Ghoskkiller squadron....get it?  Again insignia covered, @Philip the Arab @The SC @ARCH٤R .








Hydration said:


> theres a difference between a maket at an exibition for marketting purposes and a maket beside the AIrforce cheif himself in an Egyptian military cermony



Very true, hence the skepticism.. 



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580947503067062272
> Mabrook ya gama3a. Looking so stealthy beautiful.



A work of art!



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Man, is there a way to rush trials to get all 4 mekos? Wasn't it 4 to be given to egypt? And when will we get those mrtts, we need like 8 of those NOW. And dude, why bren deal broke up.



And the Bergaminis! Everyone I talk to claim they are honestly jealous of those and I reply is always I would be as well LOL.


mY onlyt problem with the Rafale models is I only see one Meteor since it can mount 4 on the fuselage alone and another on wing pylons, Any idea @AU B0n Plan? Or @Vergennes ? Please don't tell me it's because of our Jewish cousins from Israel that Dassault and MBDA doesn't want to ruffle their feathers!?



Ghostkiller said:


> True but some MRAPs aren't a tactical equipments unless we sell them ST-100 with cruise missile, loitering munitions etc..



Sino isin no way absolutely useless. That's what so many Tthink they are useless but won't bel without a shadow of a doubt! They gotta start somewhere and show future tactical aspect of the models in their brochures. LOVE seeing these in Egypt hey @Ghostkiller, you think the turkeys are pooping their pants now, lmaoooooo!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

These look the NUTS man!!!!






@The SC , @Hydration , @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose . add a a half-dozen Little Birds with a pair of 777 & 999 Units accompanied by Ka-52s with Vikhir and of course many other missiles those beauties carry including R-73/74 lmaoooooo missiles followed by a squad of Apache and Mi-24 Hinds and Cretins starting from way, way north can be eliminated with zero casualties. The entire ME would be a much better place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foinikas

First of all,let me congratulate you guys for the new MEKO A200. 

Mabrook! El Aziz is probably the strongest and most modern ship in the Egyptian Navy now!

I couldn't congratulate you earlier,because a specific STAFF member called @Amaa'n cannot understand what's trolling and what's not and banned me for the second time in a short time period. While of course leaving MMM-E to continue his massive spam and propaganda campaign.

Anyway,the MEKO A200 is a big player in the Eastern Mediterranean and the second ship is under construction already,I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Great rare shot of this Ghoskkiller squadron....get it?  Again insignia covered, @Philip the Arab @The SC @ARCH٤R .


I will call it the Silent Squadron hahaha. It is an attractive name


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582332613624463362

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foinikas

Safina gamila!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Commando91

Ghostkiller said:


> I will call it the Silent Squadron hahaha. It is an attractive name


reminds me of "the Silent Death" the first batch 203rd squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Philip the Arab

I assume anything from EDGE integrated on the Mirage-2000-9 can be integrated on EAF Mirages fairly easily but is it worth it with the low amount of Mirages in EAF service.

Al Tariq at least put them far ahead of where they were 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I assume anything from EDGE integrated on the Mirage-2000-9 can be integrated on EAF Mirages fairly easily but is it worth it with the low amount of Mirages in EAF service.
> 
> Al Tariq at least put them far ahead of where they were 10 years ago.


True it will enhance our Mirage 2K capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> I assume anything from EDGE integrated on the Mirage-2000-9 can be integrated on EAF Mirages fairly easily but is it worth it with the low amount of Mirages in EAF service.
> 
> Al Tariq at least put them far ahead of where they were 10 years ago.


Do Thunder series mounted on F-16s and Mirage 2K?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> Do Thunder series mounted on F-16s and Mirage 2K?


Yes, at least on Mirage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582362494605332486
Ik that our Navy have ambitions but what is our objective, we aren't a superpower to project outside of East Med. Any ideas? @Foinikas eh ra2yak?



Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, at least on Mirage.
> 
> View attachment 887745


Beautiful but any real footage mounted on them? This pod is indigenous or it is Pod Talios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Congratulations on developing the Egyptian Rafale fighters


----------



## Ghostkiller

How many meteor missiles can a Rafale carry? I have read conflicting reports about 2 and 4 missiles.


David Cote's answer: The Rafale has 14 hardpoints (13 for naval version), 5 of which are suitable to heavy weapons or drop tanks. I believe only 12 are actually available for most weapon uses though. In theory, you could fill up most if not all with Meteors if you really wanted to, but Rafale’s a...




qr.ae





Just read it. @Gomig-21 I found it good. Meteor with MICA NG can compensate the number of AIM-120 that F-15 can carry. I want to see those deadly missile Meteor and MICA NG rn on our Rafales. AIM-260 will be equal to Meteor and MICA is already equal to AIM-120. The problem will be on our F-16 BVR missiles. Our cousins have the best A2A missiles in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60639-egypt-to-upgrade-its-rafale-fleet



Egypt to upgrade its Rafale fleet






The Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Rafale fleet will reportedly receive hardware and software upgrades. 
Dassault Aviation representatives are said to have visited Egypt for this purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Et tanyee el kanu ebhazaro a3ela wuth the useelss BVR and this ond in particualrwanted met tpo smash my patopt by why leta noncompoomp cause that githt? Geuss who got the last laugh I'll geiveyoua bhiunt LMAFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol

Now what else can you show Egypt SUCKers like you the turk who cameo ut of nowhere to diss our fremms like you! Never said anything to you about your SAMS yet yoy still felt the need to diss the PWERFUL Egyptian Armey. Not the stroger than us, but the same ones bragging the crap I just mentioned , haters! And these people really wonder why the Muslim word is so dismantled. It is very simple to figure think about it nost want to bklame to wester world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Another day another arricle. They got national geographic to diss on us this time 😭. The article from start to finish has nothing new its just the leftist skeptmism and they had the urge to call El warraq and maspero traingle "Residental buildings" that shit was the worst place a human can go to!! And we are supposed to ask the public to change the capitao since when does that happen? American/British media started the old drama starting with New York Times what did we upset them with 😏








Egypt’s audacious plan to build a new capital in the desert


The country’s leader aims to relieve Cairo’s crowding—and define his legacy—by transforming arid land into a gleaming showplace city.




www.nationalgeographic.com





National Geographic!!!!!!

Reactions: Angry Angry:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Beny Karachun said:


> Lol, try and walk here watch how we cut your population quicker than the US cut the population of Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> 
> You guys are so pathetic, no one is scared of you, we are just ordering you like a dog, we tell you to sit and you sit, we tell you no meteor missiles then no meteor missiles, they wouldn't help you anyways, Israeli F-35s would do another 1967 all over agai



Ha hahahahahahahah alother delusional ignorant jew who thought the genius who was a genius until the especial intel stuffiest for months at lirf the pipes with laminable liquid it to the max kand it-bac fire on thie hip[ppipoy-loookin faces thr criminals trying to ateal OUR LAND out landtheitfitiotikes who turned the valve on back to burn own fav=ces LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I lofe that oart.

Again that brings us back much jmore serious issues tha day ether intel is the most imortnat as year of stuyfing your dDpo;lphone mivb=vmenets and shshpt firiogtatee and everyeigne takeoffof fr5 and the thedrs that thest fon't ametter lol and kieept 24 hourst tubas ofthem and eem aven meovement before d=sndeing it weapons that would wioe uyou enfft the earth 23 tims mpre than itwould us. THIN ABOUT THSTBOy an what was thatyou told be "cpoe"Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaah,,


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> J20 is highly wishful at this point to be honered fpor us




agreed although it could make more quick work of the nopthrn TBH COuld work! BABPOOOM take out flakyy leaking Damona first and wipeout the major assigned targets.

That's why their inly target inintheir mGNICIVCENT eAGKLE WAST ABEGLETO LOVKOTN OT AN EAF'a f-116 btw locked oon thos the F-15?!?!?!? ahahahha. malo3ouyn BUNUHUNM.


@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration how do I chang my pfp?

- `M, go to theop tisht pone on theoneyoure one`
- Go to Sognatures and click on that
= Tdat will lead you straight to t the right choices

- If it doesn't come back and us know thy might hav2agend it.

Mashi ya bacha?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Ha hahahahahahahah alother delusional ignorant jew who thought the genius who was a genius until the especial intel stuffiest for months at lirf the pipes with laminable liquid it to the max kand it-bac fire on thie hip[ppipoy-loookin faces thr criminals trying to ateal OUR LAND out landtheitfitiotikes who turned the valve on back to burn own fav=ces LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL I lofe that oart.
> 
> Again that brings us back much jmore serious issues tha day ether intel is the most imortnat as year of stuyfing your dDpo;lphone mivb=vmenets and shshpt firiogtatee and everyeigne takeoffof fr5 and the thedrs that thest fon't ametter lol and kieept 24 hourst tubas ofthem and eem aven meovement before d=sndeing it weapons that would wioe uyou enfft the earth 23 tims mpre than itwould us. THIN ABOUT THSTBOy an what was thatyou told be "cpoe"Hahahahahahahahahahahahhaah,,
> 
> 
> 
> agreed although it could make more quick work of the nopthrn TBH COuld work! BABPOOOM take out flakyy leaking Damona first and wipeout the major assigned targets.
> 
> That's why their inly target inintheir mGNICIVCENT eAGKLE WAST ABEGLETO LOVKOTN OT AN EAF'a f-116 btw locked oon thos the F-15?!?!?!? ahahahha. malo3ouyn BUNUHUNM.
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration how do I chang my pfp?
> 
> - `M, go to theop tisht pone on theoneyoure one`
> - Go to Sognatures and click on that
> = Tdat will lead you straight to t the right choices
> 
> - If it doesn't come back and us know thy might hav2agend it.
> 
> Mashi ya bacha?


@Gomig-21 Are you sleeping on keyboard or what hahahaha. Sometime you are creating totally new words hahahaha.



Hydration said:


> Another day another arricle. They got national geographic to diss on us this time 😭. The article from start to finish has nothing new its just the leftist skeptmism and they had the urge to call El warraq and maspero traingle "Residental buildings" that shit was the worst place a human can go to!! And we are supposed to ask the public to change the capitao since when does that happen? American/British media started the old drama starting with New York Times what did we upset them with 😏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt’s audacious plan to build a new capital in the desert
> 
> 
> The country’s leader aims to relieve Cairo’s crowding—and define his legacy—by transforming arid land into a gleaming showplace city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalgeographic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Geographic!!!!!!


Sometimes you must receive critics so you can progress. I don't mind critics if they are build on sources and facts.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration does someone have an image of the package armaments of our Mirage 2K (A2G, A2A, anti ship missiles etc...)


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Another day another arricle. They got national geographic to diss on us this time 😭. The article from start to finish has nothing new its just the leftist skeptmism and they had the urge to call El warraq and maspero traingle "Residental buildings" that shit was the worst place a human can go to!! And we are supposed to ask the public to change the capitao since when does that happen? American/British media started the old drama starting with New York Times what did we upset them with 😏
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt’s audacious plan to build a new capital in the desert
> 
> 
> The country’s leader aims to relieve Cairo’s crowding—and define his legacy—by transforming arid land into a gleaming showplace city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalgeographic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Geographic!!!!!!


My problem is that you are destroying slums in Maspero triangle and building tall building which will not solve the problem. We are replacing bad shape houses with fancy ones. The problem of this area the population density. If we reduce the population density then I am ok. Second problem is the style of building, we are gamb West el Badal so at least we can have the same style of those building. Ya3ni when you walk in West el Balad, you can imagine that you are walking in Paris like Haussmann architecture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> My problem is that you are destroying slums in Maspero triangle and building tall building which will not solve the problem. We are replacing bad shape houses with fancy ones. The problem of this area the population density. If we reduce the population density then I am ok. Second problem is the style of building, we are gamb West el Badal so at least we can have the same style of those building. Ya3ni when you walk in West el Balad, you can imagine that you are walking in Paris like Haussmann architecture.


well instead of 3 floored 300 buildings theres 3 towers 20 plus floors so yeah thats solved
And btw the building style problem is in all of Egypt i swear if they just stick to the basic rules we will have millions of tourists just to walk on the streets!!! They should atleast repaint these towers they look ugly or make something like this





But i will give them kudos on the sea side of Alex some areas are only marble white or desert tan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> well instead of 3 floored 300 buildings theres 3 towers 20 plus floors so yeah thats solved
> And btw the building style problem is in all of Egypt i swear if they just stick to the basic rules we will have millions of tourists just to walk on the streets!!! They should atleast repaint these towers they look ugly or make something like this
> View attachment 887929
> 
> But i will give them kudos on the sea side of Alex some areas are only marble white or desert tan


To have millions tourist we must f*cking stop sexual harassment. A7a you saw those blond Europeans being harassed in the Giza few months ago. Our problem is our mentality.



Hydration said:


> well instead of 3 floored 300 buildings theres 3 towers 20 plus floors so yeah thats solved
> And btw the building style problem is in all of Egypt i swear if they just stick to the basic rules we will have millions of tourists just to walk on the streets!!! They should atleast repaint these towers they look ugly or make something like this
> View attachment 887929
> 
> But i will give them kudos on the sea side of Alex some areas are only marble white or desert tan


Our second problem is fucking scamming.

Begad our gov must make news law protecting women that are being killed (few days ago, a woman named Kholood Darwish got hunged by her fiancee because she want to break up) and second thing for sexual harassment. For sexual harassment, we can do fines like 200 000 EGP and 10 years of prison.

Sa7?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> To have millions tourist we must f*cking stop sexual harassment. A7a you saw those blond Europeans being harassed in the Giza few months ago. Our problem is our mentality.
> 
> 
> Our second problem is fucking scamming.
> 
> Begad our gov must make news law protecting women that are being killed (few days ago, a woman named Kholood Darwish got hunged by her fiancee because she want to break up) and second thing for sexual harassment. For sexual harassment, we can do fines like 200 000 EGP and 10 years of prison.
> 
> Sa7?


No law will change the mentality of low class who expect everything to be provided to them on a Golden plate with no work. They beg the goverment to give them a house a car and some money so they can start working and then refuse to work! And theres the ones who kidnap babies and pretend and market with them and wear the wahabist niqab so they can beg people with. Theres literally an old lady in my area who sits under a tree to reading the Qur'an the whole day then people give her money i did as well then i saw her on 11pm calling for a Taxi to go home. She's pretending to be homeless and using religion to play on our kind wires! These are the same people who would make up excuses and complain about the taxes they have to pay but at the same time will gladly pay thousands of pounds for her son to cheat on the exam and then complain why her son cant find a job! The same people that would have sex on their mind all day and kill and harras for the sake of it! The real genuine poor dont do any of this they keep it to themselves they work hard you give them money for charity because you might meet them someday or reach them through charity organizations like Resala. No law would prevent the results of a poor education system which rotted the country for more than 4 decades

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> No law will change the mentality of low class who expect everything to be provided to them on a Golden plate with no work. They beg the goverment to give them a house a car and some money so they can start working and then refuse to work! And theres the ones who kidnap babies and pretend and market with them and wear the wahabist niqab so they can beg people with. Theres literally an old lady in my area who sits under a tree to reading the Qur'an the whole day then people give her money i did as well then i saw her on 11pm calling for a Taxi to go home. She's pretending to be homeless and using religion to play on our kind wires! These are the same people who would make up excuses and complain about the taxes they have to pay but at the same time will gladly pay thousands of pounds for her son to cheat on the exam and then complain why her son cant find a job! The same people that would have sex on their mind all day and kill and harras for the sake of it! The real genuine poor dont do any of this they keep it to themselves they work hard you give them money for charity because you might meet them someday or reach them through charity organizations like Resala. No law would prevent the results of a poor education system which rotted the country for more than 4 decades


Our education system need new reforms. We need to cleanse the incompetent ones so we can make our country progress. Without real education and health system, a country can't develop. Honestly f*ck the corruption and the corrupted ones. We need to clean them from our society. Egypt can be a very country if only we have the will to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxyTwR1fNx4Y3GGLG5YhPgJspxk6CFidjP








@Gomig-21 your sense of humor

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

The Egyptian missile battery hits hard in the Ukraine war and proves the ingenuity of the Egyptian army







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582712521789964290


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Our education system need new reforms. We need to cleanse the incompetent ones so we can make our country progress. Without real education and health system, a country can't develop. Honestly f*ck the corruption and the corrupted ones. We need to clean them from our society. Egypt can be a very country if only we have the will to do it.


Health sector is pretty good and is making progress corruption will steeply fall off as Egypt turns digital because most of it is done in offices the only problem is Education that i dont see significant progress in

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A huge deal budget of $20 billion that makes the Egyptian Navy reach the top

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583090287542341634

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> A huge deal budget of $20 billion that makes the Egyptian Navy reach the top


For me it is a waste of money and fund. We aren't a superpower and we don't project to have military bases outisde of Egypt. 20 billions $ can change the whole Armed Forces from the infantry soldiers to air force pilots.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Thats the shit I dont like, people need to get off their behinds and do something with themselves, seriously how the hell isn't egypts military numbers in the millions??? Sisi must weed out corruption and get the lazy less educated up to date


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Thats the shit I dont like, people need to get off their behinds and do something with themselves, seriously how the hell isn't egypts military numbers in the millions??? Sisi must weed out corruption and get the lazy less educated up to date


What do you mean by in millions?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582954392025649153
Every 3 month there will be a crash or what??


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> For me it is a waste of money and fund. We aren't a superpower and we don't project to have military bases outisde of Egypt. 20 billions $ can change the whole Armed Forces from the infantry soldiers to air force pilots.


we need to have the ability to preform amphbious operations. Its a must for an army of our size



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Thats the shit I dont like, people need to get off their behinds and do something with themselves, seriously how the hell isn't egypts military numbers in the millions??? Sisi must weed out corruption and get the lazy less educated up to date


We arent at a state of war to have millions in active duty or reserve. The Ground forces alone amount to about a million and thats enough to me atleast


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> We arent at a state of war to have millions in active duty or reserve. The Ground forces alone amount to about a million and thats enough to me atleast


Honestly I want an professional army not conscription army that is my dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583064444505989122
Looks like the reports are @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @sami_1 @MXX_13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxWBLZIlGMHDmb-VGLCncbwBnfjDmwvUNz









Egypt revives the railway lines in #Sinai, with a length of 225 km from "Ismailia-Arish-Rafah" and 60 km to transport all industrial products

The line includes 13 stations, 6 stations have been completed, from Al-Fardan to Bir Al-Abed, with a length of 100 km as a first phase, and the second phase includes 7 stations with a length of 125 km..

I hope those cretins will not sabotaged it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> For me it is a waste of money and fund. We aren't a superpower and we don't project to have military bases outisde of Egypt. 20 billions $ can change the whole Armed Forces from the infantry soldiers to air force pilots.


But this navy budget is spread on 10 years or even more..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> But this navy budget is spread on 10 years or even more..


Even. Having an aircraft carrier will be a headache for us and I don't find its utility for our navy. Mostly all of our enemies are close to us so we don't need to do an amphibious assault with air force and ground troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Even. Having an aircraft carrier will be a headache for us and I don't find its utility for our navy. Mostly all of our enemies are close to us so we don't need to do an amphibious assault with air force and ground troops.


It will cost only $1 billion..and it is good as a deterrence..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Ghostkiller our populations over 100 million, I find it lacking that its just barely 1 million, population can be utilized better


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451140463843491842


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Ghostkiller our populations over 100 million, I find it lacking that its just barely 1 million, population can be utilized better


To use your population, you must have good education. Good education --> technology invention --> developing your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Ghostkiller our populations over 100 million, I find it lacking that its just barely 1 million, population can be utilized better


Quality>>Quantity. We need to mix both.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60657-egypt-naval-group-and-osvs-joint-production-agreement



Egypt, Naval Group, and OSVs joint production agreement






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with the French shipbuilder Naval Group for the procurement of Offshore Support Vessels (OSVs) and a joint production agreement.



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60668-egypt-lockheed-martin-and-ew-talks



Egypt, Lockheed Martin, and EW talks






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with the U.S. defense company Lockheed Martin for the procurement of air surveillance radars, airborne electronic warfare (AEW), and passive sonar systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583064444505989122
> Looks like the reports are @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @sami_1 @MXX_13










The LCH program for Egypt needs a large volume of modernization work to improve the performance of the plane, which may reach the stage of semi-redesign, which is always welcomed by the original product because it increases its attractiveness to international marketing and its spread through its development





And also copies of it for the Egyptian Navy equipped with unmanned aircraft, air-to-surface missiles and torpedoes

One of the things that will be worked on




Aircraft propeller blades are new for the plane, and there are French and Russian designs that raise the performance of the plane with the same engine

More control over engine noise as well as its performance, especially for an engine with a minimum capacity of 1600 hp
General design and suspension points on the aircraft
Airplane avionics package
Multi-functional millimeter wave (MMW) radar
Etc.

The type of munitions that it is preferable to include Chinese munitions as well To increase the performance of the aircraft




The drones from which they will be launched will be allocated 4 different models between reconnaissance and suicide bombers to achieve MANNED UNMANNED TEAMING In both the Land and Maritime environments, enabling extended and complex operations to be conducted with a mix of platforms and systems In order to achieve LEVEL OF INTEROPERABILITY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 888434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LCH program for Egypt needs a large volume of modernization work to improve the performance of the plane, which may reach the stage of semi-redesign, which is always welcomed by the original product because it increases its attractiveness to international marketing and its spread through its development
> 
> View attachment 888435
> 
> And also copies of it for the Egyptian Navy equipped with unmanned aircraft, air-to-surface missiles and torpedoes
> 
> One of the things that will be worked on
> View attachment 888429
> 
> Aircraft propeller blades are new for the plane, and there are French and Russian designs that raise the performance of the plane with the same engine
> 
> More control over engine noise as well as its performance, especially for an engine with a minimum capacity of 1600 hp
> General design and suspension points on the aircraft
> Airplane avionics package
> Multi-functional millimeter wave (MMW) radar
> Etc.
> 
> The type of munitions that it is preferable to include Chinese munitions as well To increase the performance of the aircraft
> View attachment 888427
> 
> The drones from which they will be launched will be allocated 4 different models between reconnaissance and suicide bombers to achieve MANNED UNMANNED TEAMING In both the Land and Maritime environments, enabling extended and complex operations to be conducted with a mix of platforms and systems In order to achieve LEVEL OF INTEROPERABILITY
> View attachment 888428


So we are still considering the MK1A and LCH. But we have already KA-52 AH-64 MI-24 for this purpose so why replacing Gazelles with LCH?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583631553275437056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583646998036553730
I would prefer to go with KC-390 deal with ToTs.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583087263944441859
If we contracted the MK1A with Astra and maybe missile's ToT, can be integrated to our Rafales or no @sami_1 ?


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas you saw the meteor missile on our Rafale's mock up?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas you saw the meteor missile on our Rafale's mock up?


But are you getting it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> But are you getting it?


Looks likely inshallah



Foinikas said:


> But are you getting it?


Why would they showcase it in our Air Force day.


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Looks likely inshallah
> 
> 
> Why would they showcase it in our Air Force day.


I hope you get it! All these years the Americans weren't giving you any real BVR,now you will get the best in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> I hope you get it! All these years the Americans weren't giving you any real BVR,now you will get the best in the world!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580688671208263680Look at this beauty

Did you build FDI frigate locally or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Did you build FDI frigate locally or what?


No,no! The French are building them. If we built them here...it would take 10 years and maybe  

The shipyards have some problems. Management,salaries,government can't decide what to do etc.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> No,no! The French are building them. If we built them here...it would take 10 years and maybe
> 
> The shipyards have some problems. Management,salaries,government can't decide what to do etc.


Imagine HAF and EAF training together with MICA NG and Meteor.


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583087263944441859
> If we contracted the MK1A with Astra and maybe missile's ToT, can be integrated to our Rafales or no @sami_1 ?


https://youtu.be/JVN0Rd9BTZU

Contracts have already been signed to integrate ASTRA-MK2 ASTRA-MK3 On RAF ALE fighters The integration of Indian munitions on the RAFALE fighters increases the fighter’s marketing attractiveness, as Greece will buy the BRAHOMOS-NG missile on the Rafale fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Imagine HAF and EAF training together with MICA NG and Meteor.


Greece and Egypt can't do anything about TAYFUN ballistic missile and Turkish Navy armed with 640 SAM 
Nobody can defeat superpower Turkiye!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Honestly I want an professional army not conscription army that is my dream.


eh not our stuff that stuff is for the thunderbolt and its derviatves and they are quite numerous in our case or be ready to spend like the US or have a very small army. I want to know the percentage of soliders that are pernament and conscripted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> eh not our stuff that stuff is for the thunderbolt and its derviatves and they are quite numerous in our case or be ready to spend like the US or have a very small army. I want to know the percentage of soliders that are pernament and conscripted


The number of conscripted is sure big. But less number of conscript which lead to save money than to spend more on individual soldiers so better equipments.



Hydration said:


> eh not our stuff that stuff is for the thunderbolt and its derviatves and they are quite numerous in our case or be ready to spend like the US or have a very small army. I want to know the percentage of soliders that are pernament and conscripted


In a war, you can't just rely on Sa'ka only. You need infantry to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> No,no! The French are building them. If we built them here...it would take 10 years and maybe
> 
> The shipyards have some problems. Management,salaries,government can't decide what to do etc.


Do not worry, they will be trained in Italy again to build 4 other unspecified pieces so far, it could be like the Qatari


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> The number of conscripted is sure big. But less number of conscript which lead to save money than to spend more on individual soldiers so better equipments.
> 
> 
> In a war, you can't just rely on Sa'ka only. You need infantry to do it.


And who said i cabt rely on regular infantry? Their equipment is enough tbh i care more about armoured divisions and air support


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Their equipment is enough tbh


Not that much no night vision etc... But I hope we will concentrate more on the infantry equipments.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 Are you sleeping on keyboard or what hahahaha. Sometime you are creating totally new words hahahaha.



I think I was a little tired and angry at the same time, not a good combination.



Ghostkiller said:


> To have millions tourist we must f*cking stop sexual harassment. A7a you saw those blond Europeans being harassed in the Giza few months ago. Our problem is our mentality.



this khara has been going to for decades, since the 70's used to watch commercials to teach proper behavior, Problem is they don't have enough police or citizens willing to call a hot line.



Hydration said:


> No law will change the mentality of low class who expect everything to be provided to them on a Golden plate with no work. They beg the goverment to give them a house a car and some money so they can start working and then refuse to work! And theres the ones who kidnap babies and pretend and market with them and wear the wahabist niqab so they can beg people with. Theres literally an old lady in my area who sits under a tree to reading the Qur'an the whole day then people give her money i did as well then i saw her on 11pm calling for a Taxi to go home. She's pretending to be homeless and using religion to play on our kind wires! These are the same people who would make up excuses and complain about the taxes they have to pay but at the same time will gladly pay thousands of pounds for her son to cheat on the exam and then complain why her son cant find a job! The same people that would have sex on their mind all day and kill and harras for the sake of it! The real genuine poor dont do any of this they keep it to themselves they work hard you give them money for charity because you might meet them someday or reach them through charity organizations like Resala. No law would prevent the results of a poor education system which rotted the country for more than 4 decades



On the money.



Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxyTwR1fNx4Y3GGLG5YhPgJspxk6CFidjP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gomig-21 your sense of humor



Here's the problem with this comparison - the GBU-10 is an air to GROUNG missile, not even in the same league as the Meteor unless someone can show me some stupid fighter armed with a GBU-10 shooting an Iraqi helicopter from 1 kilometer lol. Even that I would have a hard time believing it.



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583064444505989122
> Looks like the reports are @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @sami_1 @MXX_13[/USE
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Who are the other users, again? :D I believe it was only the Gomster who made that veritable claim not bragging intended.
> 
> [QUOTE="Ghostkiller, post: 14039328, member: 203532"]
> So we are still considering the MK1A and LCH. But we have already KA-52 AH-64 MI-24 for this purpose so why replacing Gazelles with LCH?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> perhaps there are better avionics, stealthiness as well as more air to air missiles?
> 
> BTW, why is Mahmouud Gamal preferring the
> 
> [QUOTE="Foinikas, post: 14039854, member: 203089"]
> But are you getting it?
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I think that usually when it's planted on a model, it's coming. Besides, Greece is turning into a powerhouse that actually had the option of choosing the Rafale over the F-35 should the US decide not to integrate it into it,



BTW, why are you preferring the Aw-149 over the 189? Or was that the Twitter author? Just curious about the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, why are you preferring the Aw-149 over the 189? Or was that the Twitter author? Just curious about the details.


Mesh fahem?


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Not that much no night vision etc... But I hope we will concentrate more on the infantry equipments.


Bro do you know the cost of equipping everysingle solider with night vision. Just why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Bro do you know the cost of equipping everysingle solider with night vision. Just why


Those things are required to have a modern army. That's why I want a professional army not conscription.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Mesh fahem?



Ma3lesh ana asef I forget who mentioned it. I even looked at the comments under his post and couldn't find it. I'm pretty sure someone said it.
I still can't tell the difference ce between the 149 & 189s unless these are both the formers.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Ma3lesh ana asef I forget who mentioned it. I even looked at the comments under his post and couldn't find it. I'm pretty sure someone said it.
> I still can't tell the difference ce between the 149 & 189s unless these are both the formers.
> 
> View attachment 888613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 888614


Is there anybody here a heli geek maybe he will explain to you.



Gomig-21 said:


> Ma3lesh ana asef I forget who mentioned it. I even looked at the comments under his post and couldn't find it. I'm pretty sure someone said it.
> I still can't tell the difference ce between the 149 & 189s unless these are both the formers.
> 
> View attachment 888613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 888614








Comment faire la différence entre un AW139, un AW169 ou un AW189 // HELICOPASSION







www.helicopassion.com





article in french


----------



## Gomig-21

MXX_13 said:


> Egyptian pilot posing in front of an F-16. Btw does anyone know in which Squadron he is in? really curious to know hahah.



Wallahi I honestly forgot to welcome a gentleman like yourself to the forum and especially this great thread, so Hanmdela 3l salama ya ostaz!  👍

And pictures like this are truly the best because of the out-of-focus factor. Regardless of the lack of IFF antennas on the radome, we can easily assume the one or two positions of this pilot AND squadron which whomever claimed was weapons school (I think was @joker88 was 100% right!) Love more of those if they ever come in handy,



MXX_13 said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration how do I chang my pfp?



- Ok, so go to the top right side of this page or whatever ages you're on
- Clik on your "username" (MAXX-!3) in your case which will take you to your profile page
Click on your temporary green MAAX-13whcih will automatically give you automatically change the photo of your choosing.
- Remember, piic has to be a certain size. IT can't be tiny nor can it be gigantic just keep trying your favorites and you'll get there. Let me know if it works for you for any problems you run into any problems, I'll be glad to help. Eshta



MXX_13 said:


> reminds me of "the Silent Death" the first batch 203rd squadron



Indeed! One of the best patches in any air force out there.



Philip the Arab said:


> Yes, at least on Mirage.
> 
> View attachment 887745



You know bro, I've always been under the impression that Sadat went out to stick it to the Americans, just like Sisi is doing it but Sisi is much more diplomatic about it and very smooth, whereas Sadat was was a brutal military guy who told the US I want the same F-16 the Jews are getting or you can shove the peace treaty up your *** wile we're going to France for their latest and greatest and we'll see & hope the next war gets us our COMPLETE Sinai with the loss of 3/5 of Israelabiatcha population, Naturally Nixon had Vietnam stuck so far up his a$$ he told Kisshishasswipe handle it which way you want


Nixon the penis-less lowlife starts extending the 3r army sitcom until Sadat said to him "you think I'm bluffing? Look at all your fancy Satellite and recon images of all your STUPID waaaay overrated SR-71 I could easily shoot down but don't want to t0 start a stupid war with your ARROGANCE ND END THE WORD WITH wwiii bCHACHA and tell me what y0u see? BTW, that's called operation Shamel, and you can let the THEIVES know what it's called and bring back 2, million BODY BAGS to ship worthless DEAD YOUR LAND-THIEVING JEW STATE so they rot the least as possible.

The nex day there was an attaché for 20 F-16A to Sadat signed by that other criminal cow resigning pig NIXON LOLOLOL.

But lool at the genius of Sadat, he STILL GOT the MIRAGE 2000 and still has then in tip top shape firing new EDGE munitions that many consider the actual amount of aircraft to last this long was 60 at least 40. What think?


----------



## Commando91

Gomig-21 said:


> Wallahi I honestly forgot to welcome a gentleman like yourself to the forum and especially this great thread, so Hanmdela 3l salama ya ostaz!  👍
> 
> And pictures like this are truly the best because of the out-of-focus factor. Regardless of the lack of IFF antennas on the radome, we can easily assume the one or two positions of this pilot AND squadron which whomever claimed was weapons school (I think was @joker88 was 100% right!) Love more of those if they ever come in handy,
> 
> 
> 
> - Ok, so go to the top right side of this page or whatever ages you're on
> - Clik on your "username" (MAXX-!3) in your case which will take you to your profile page
> Click on your temporary green MAAX-13whcih will automatically give you automatically change the photo of your choosing.
> - Remember, piic has to be a certain size. IT can't be tiny nor can it be gigantic just keep trying your favorites and you'll get there. Let me know if it works for you for any problems you run into any problems, I'll be glad to help. Eshta
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! One of the best patches in any air force out there.
> 
> 
> 
> You know bro, I've always been under the impression that Sadat went out to stick it to the Americans, just like Sisi is doing it but Sisi is much more diplomatic about it and very smooth, whereas Sadat was was a brutal military guy who told the US I want the same F-16 the Jews are getting or you can shove the peace treaty up your *** wile we're going to France for their latest and greatest and we'll see & hope the next war gets us our COMPLETE Sinai with the loss of 3/5 of Israelabiatcha population, Naturally Nixon had Vietnam stuck so far up his a$$ he told Kisshishasswipe handle it which way you want
> 
> 
> Nixon the penis-less lowlife starts extending the 3r army sitcom until Sadat said to him "you think I'm bluffing? Look at all your fancy Satellite and recon images of all your STUPID waaaay overrated SR-71 I could easily shoot down but don't want to t0 start a stupid war with your ARROGANCE ND END THE WORD WITH wwiii bCHACHA and tell me what y0u see? BTW, that's called operation Shamel, and you can let the THEIVES know what it's called and bring back 2, million BODY BAGS to ship worthless DEAD YOUR LAND-THIEVING JEW STATE so they rot the least as possible.
> 
> The nex day there was an attaché for 20 F-16A to Sadat signed by that other criminal cow resigning pig NIXON LOLOLOL.
> 
> But lool at the genius of Sadat, he STILL GOT the MIRAGE 2000 and still has then in tip top shape firing new EDGE munitions that many consider the actual amount of aircraft to last this long was 60 at least 40. What think?


Thanks man I really appreciate people like you!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Those things are required to have a modern army. That's why I want a professional army not conscription.


Then get a smaller army because that is not cost effecient and i think we know the equipment we see in training videos is not the same im combat


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Then get a smaller army because that is not cost effecient and i think we know the equipment we see in training videos is not the same im combat


My concept is “The more you sweat in training, the less you bleed in combat.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> My concept is “The more you sweat in training, the less you bleed in combat.”


Our argument is about equipment. We both know the training is top brass


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> Our argument is about equipment. We both know the training is top brass


Top brass ? mesh fahem el kelma hahaha


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> Top brass ? mesh fahem el kelma hahaha


Training is great


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller
The problem is there is a lot of OPSEC with EDGE products unfortunately so we don’t see them all in action a lot. 

Imo tho EAF could arm the Mirages with Saber cruise missiles from EDGE as well.

“but as an additional capability targeted for integration on the UAE’s Dassault Mirage 2000s.”

See how many cruise missiles were used in a Russian-Ukr war and I think you can tell that many are needed.

Very stealthy airframe and will have a terrain matching camera and IR camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> The problem is there is a lot of OPSEC with EDGE products unfortunately so we don’t see them all in action a lot.
> 
> Imo tho EAF could arm the Mirages with Saber cruise missiles from EDGE as well.
> 
> “but as an additional capability targeted for integration on the UAE’s Dassault Mirage 2000s.”
> 
> See how many cruise missiles were used in a Russian-Ukr war and I think you can tell that many are needed.
> 
> Very stealthy airframe and will have a terrain matching camera and IR camera.
> 
> View attachment 888768


I don't think that we will mount them on our Mirage 2K because they are being old and I am sure we already started to retire them. So maybe we mount them in case we buy the emiratis 2K. Hopefully we can't mount them on our Rafales. You know the range of this missile?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hydration said:


> Training is great


I'm going with ghostkiller on this one my akhi. Our infantry must be trained to a professional level to hold their own and get objectives done, we can't solely rely on SFs to do 90 percent of the fighting. Thats just simply not how its done. They are needed for the top, most demanding missions. Egyptian infantry should smoke the insurgents in sinai easily, not overusing 999 or 777 for example. Thats why americas infantry is trained to a professional level as is there with their marine corpse. And so with other western nato style of militaries.

@Hydration and yes I know insurgency warfare is very different from that of conventional warfare and that it'll take time to accomplish objectives on the battlefield based on the nature of the conflict, but the point still stands

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> The problem is there is a lot of OPSEC with EDGE products unfortunately so we don’t see them all in action a lot.
> 
> Imo tho EAF could arm the Mirages with Saber cruise missiles from EDGE as well.
> 
> “but as an additional capability targeted for integration on the UAE’s Dassault Mirage 2000s.”
> 
> See how many cruise missiles were used in a Russian-Ukr war and I think you can tell that many are needed.
> 
> Very stealthy airframe and will have a terrain matching camera and IR camera.
> 
> View attachment 888768


I can Egypt ordering hundreds of those missile to compensate the number of SCALP missiles (if their numbers are low). Sa7 ya @Gomig-21. And you don't know maybe we will have some ToT with it. I hope really that UAE can upgrade more the range ya3ni to make it like 600 or even 1000km like the Turkish SOM series, Popeye Israel, Calibr Russia and Tomahawk USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Supposedly @Ghostkiller the range is 290km but that is the MTCR range. The real range is about 500km if you multiply .8 Mach by 30 minutes which is the endurance.

I do think that UAE will resell the Mirages soon tbh and I would rather Egypt get them then Greece.

That would give EAF a much larger fleet and allow the MIGs and Rafales the A2A role while giving the main ground attack and stand-off role to the F-16s and Mirages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Supposedly @Ghostkiller the range is 290km but that is the MTCR range. The real range is about 500km if you multiply .8 Mach by 30 minutes which is the endurance.
> 
> I do think that UAE will resell the Mirages soon tbh and I would rather Egypt get them then Greece.
> 
> That would give EAF a much larger fleet and allow the MIGs and Rafales the A2A role while giving the main ground attack and stand-off role to the F-16s and Mirages.


But maybe we will replace the 2K with EFT.



Philip the Arab said:


> Supposedly @Ghostkiller the range is 290km but that is the MTCR range. The real range is about 500km if you multiply .8 Mach by 30 minutes which is the endurance.
> 
> I do think that UAE will resell the Mirages soon tbh and I would rather Egypt get them then Greece.
> 
> That would give EAF a much larger fleet and allow the MIGs and Rafales the A2A role while giving the main ground attack and stand-off role to the F-16s and Mirages.


But you know when Nassef will be mass produced?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

@Ghostkiller
French and others don’t want to sell as many missiles as EAF needs but don’t want you to integrate others on them. It’s a lose-lose situation unfortunately.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> French and others don’t want to sell as many missiles as EAF needs but don’t want you to integrate others on them. It’s a lose-lose situation unfortunately.


Sadly yes. But with the ongoing crisis, maybe the doctrine toward us may change.



Philip the Arab said:


> @Ghostkiller
> French and others don’t want to sell as many missiles as EAF needs but don’t want you to integrate others on them. It’s a lose-lose situation unfortunately.


But will they let us intergrate indigenous products or JV products like the Al Tariq etc...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> But will they let us intergrate indigenous products or JV products like the Al Tariq etc...?


Don’t know tbh but I can tell you that UAE got wayyy more ability to integrate stuff and do whatever they want with their Mirages then their F-16s.

It might be the same for Rafales but it’s too early to tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Don’t know tbh but I can tell you that UAE got wayyy more ability to integrate stuff and do whatever they want with their Mirages then their F-16s.
> 
> It might be the same for Rafales but it’s too early to tell.


True France is more flexible due I think that France doesn't have a lot military export sales/deals in comparaison with USA. Is Nassef 220 mass produced?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583874304529530880


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Those things are required to have a modern army. That's why I want a professional army not conscription.


In the Byzantine Empire,they had a core of professionals who used to campaign and fight most of the battles and they also had the provincial armies,which were more or less,levies. 

Egypt could have a part of the army as fully professional and let's say 2/3 as conscripts. Besides,you have a lot of people.

You can't have a huge professional army. It would be too expensive. The core has to be a modern,full-time,well-trained professional army that leads the conscripts,volunteers and reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian army and Katsa sanctions because of the Sukhoi 35 | the whole truth

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> In the Byzantine Empire,they had a core of professionals who used to campaign and fight most of the battles and they also had the provincial armies,which were more or less,levies.
> 
> Egypt could have a part of the army as fully professional and let's say 2/3 as conscripts. Besides,you have a lot of people.
> 
> You can't have a huge professional army. It would be too expensive. The core has to be a modern,full-time,well-trained professional army that leads the conscripts,volunteers and reserves.


IK that's why I want to reduce the number so we can spend more on individual equipments and training.



The SC said:


> The Egyptian army and Katsa sanctions because of the Sukhoi 35 | the whole truth


Honestly, I am doubting that we will have them.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Looks likely we get the Astra missile and SAAW on our Rafales @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @MXX_13 @Foinikas

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@The SC anything nee on the sukhois


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I'm going with ghostkiller on this one my akhi. Our infantry must be trained to a professional level to hold their own and get objectives done, we can't solely rely on SFs to do 90 percent of the fighting. Thats just simply not how its done. They are needed for the top, most demanding missions. Egyptian infantry should smoke the insurgents in sinai easily, not overusing 999 or 777 for example. Thats why americas infantry is trained to a professional level as is there with their marine corpse. And so with other western nato style of militaries.
> 
> @Hydration and yes I know insurgency warfare is very different from that of conventional warfare and that it'll take time to accomplish objectives on the battlefield based on the nature of the conflict, but the point still stands


You answered yourself. Inurgency warfare is different from conventional warfare require ops and soliders that wont stay in one place for too long. Egyptian regular infantry were used on the bwgining of this war and you can see the result and they quickly started pulling up the insurgency tactics. If the american operations in the recent years can only be comoared with the job of our RDF these are way more trained than your average trooper and are in huge numbers with armoured divisions. Our troopers are compared with their troopers sitting home or in Europe doing nothing and way less trained than the marines or for example the 101st airbourne or the rangers. In a convential war beleive me when i say most of the equipment on US troops today wont even exist and its money will go to shiny planes and naval vessels and probably triple the size of the current US forces. Better equipment=fighting insurgency If theres an equipment threshold it will probably be better armour helmets made by ENCID integrated helmet COMMs the new Egyptian rifile saga and thats that really. No fancy nightvisiin in a regular trooper or decrease our army's size and be like the current german military or a gulf military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commando91

What do you guys think of the Ramses 2 tank?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

MXX_13 said:


> What do you guys think of the Ramses 2 tank?


An obsolete tank in modern warfare. I am sure @Buschlaid can explain to you more about. And I think those tanks are stationed in our southern border with Sudan and gave some Haftar (I think). That's why I am eager to retire them change them with modern tanks.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ghostkiller said:


> Looks likely we get the Astra missile and SAAW on our Rafales @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @MXX_13 @Foinikas


@sami_1 any idea of this or no?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Does anybody know when we will receive our first batch of Rafale deal?


----------



## The SC

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @The SC anything nee on the sukhois


EAF is apparently still paying a cheap parking price for them in Russia..waiting for the right moment for delivery..



Ghostkiller said:


> Does anybody know when we will receive our first batch of Rafale deal?


2024


----------



## MICA

I can't believe that this thread is still going, i missed you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Hydration than the standard infantry is to be brought up to standard with better training , tactics, and strategy, cant just neglect the backbone of the force, hey @Gomig-21, I know you agree with this and how we want the best for our fighters on the front

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

MICA said:


> I can't believe that this thread is still going, i missed you guys


New members are joining. But you had a big rest hahahaha. Menawar tani el thread


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> 2024


Then why we did get the first Rafale in the approximately 6 month or one year after signing the deal something like

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> @sami_1 any idea of this or no?







Swiftships TO ARMED UUV

Any armament planned for the future of military operations and the confrontation of various hostilities. Of course, we know our enemies on average and the extent of their technology. Therefore, the thought must be more developed and combine good management of operations to take advantage of all available technologies globally and not only rely on local production, because in this current we will benefit from The development of each country in armaments

The Egyptian frigates will be platforms to carry different weapons systems. First, there will be accompanying combat teams, whether for drones or naval helicopters, and accompanying drones carrying torpedoes and missiles
Self-armament will change quickly





The most important point in these frigates and crofts is their equipment
Whether sufficient energy to operate the armament systems, including laser guns, in the future
As well as electronic equipment, both radar systems and air battle management systems, as well as marine sonars, the highest development in its class
Because it is the basis of modernization for these frigates and their impact on naval battles





Armament will definitely change

Laser cannons will be added to it
Short-range missiles will be placed in organic armament

Simply, missiles like the Exocet do not represent any real defense for ships in the near future

Israel's surface-to-surface missiles have a range of at least 400 km
The Turks will deploy their missile with a range of 250-300 km
The Egyptian frigates outside the Egyptian coastal defense need advanced internal armament, contrary to the ancient Exocet. France only adds to this missile an update to match the newer systems in some points, but it does not have any real points of superiority.


It is considered one of the main defects in the Egyptian frigates






Egypt is interested in the local manufacture of the CIWS system, as well as short-range missiles, as the hostile drones that will be present in many of the independent ones will work in light of swarms that eliminate any single attack that requires a fire density for the Egyptian frigates operating alone and fighting groups

Frigates such as the MEKO-200EN will command unmanned missile launchers and underwater vehicles, which will lead an unmanned task force and UUV/USV/UAV
Within the units that will conduct joint combat operations
Therefore, there is not a great deal of focus primarily on the density of armaments on the surface as much as the interest in the leadership role of these units of Egyptian frigates and crofts

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Then why we did get the first Rafale in the approximately 6 month or one year after signing the deal something like


They were already made for France..so they were ready..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sami_1

MXX_13 said:


> What do you guys think of the Ramses 2 tank?




Any war has a high rate of equipment consumption

Even old tanks can be turned into terrifying killing machines

India added, for example, 2 suicide drones with a range of one kilometer to the BMP-2

The tank was upgraded in 2004, there are areas to improve the engine capacity and armor for it, along with 105mm guided munitions, and even adding a half-inch RWS cannon fairer that has good accuracy to deal with drones.






The Ukrainians are still asking for any tanks to get, as they have already branched out European arms stores from old Soviet and Russian weapons, as well as stocks of Western weapons, which will make America benefit from arms deals of no less than 200 billion dollars to sell to Europe





Therefore, making use of any old equipment is always available and depends on the ideas and creativity that can be employed in this field






The cost of improving the locally for engine and developing its own capabilities will be nothing compared to buying a new tank, and the tank is still effective in mountainous areas such as Ethiopia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

New missiles make the Rafale fighter a killer eagle for enemies





I hope we can get them with ToT.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Hydration than the standard infantry is to be brought up to standard with better training , tactics, and strategy, cant just neglect the backbone of the force, hey @Gomig-21, I know you agree with this and how we want the best for our fighters on the front


Well its constantly being upgraded so i see no issue other than our lack of APS systems on tanks and IFVs and we need to expand our drone role to tank and infantry level of support

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Philip the Arab said:


> Supposedly @Ghostkiller the range is 290km but that is the MTCR range. The real range is about 500km if you multiply .8 Mach by 30 minutes which is the endurance.



I see what you did there! lol. Sneaky sone of a gun (and I know you know that's not an insulate to any of your parents and in American jingo lingo is an actual compliment) but did you take both missiles and combine their actual MTCR of around300km to get the larger one? 



Philip the Arab said:


> I do think that UAE will resell the Mirages soon tbh and I would rather Egypt get them then Greece.



I hope so and never any offense to our greatest Greek friend @Foinikas but the HAF can take a hike and kick rocks when it comes to these loooool just kidding with you buddy.

I think the main reason we're seeing this happening is because you're seeing a lot of different training with EAF Mirage 2Ks and none others despite MBZ's comment. Although we really have no proof that the HAF or the some, not all super jealous Moroccans (many are very complementary of the EGY army but their association with purchasing jewish rubbish makes be want to barf my curry chicken all over but might also be doing the same training we just don't know about it. Afgharisto.



Philip the Arab said:


> That would give EAF a much larger fleet and allow the MIGs and Rafales the A2A role while giving the main ground attack and stand-off role to the F-16s and Mirages.



Indeed. Imagine joining the Mirage and EFT AND Su-35SEs? Yelehwee.



Philip the Arab said:


> Don’t know tbh but I can tell you that UAE got wayyy more ability to integrate stuff and do whatever they want with their Mirages then their F-16s.
> 
> It might be the same for Rafales but it’s too early to tell.



You know I thought that might have not have been the truth at first but then I realized how chill the French are with integrating new weapons and how buttmuch controlling the American military has over their crap. That is was it is ESSENTIAL to teach them a lesson no matter what the consequence are. The American losses can be replaced by Chinese or Russian let's see how much they're like that?

I think what the EGYT army is doing with its million ,man gear is ok for peace time, however, they do need training and not necessarily equipped with each one. We have so many infantry think of what the US' $600+ military budget is impossible to match, not even Saudiya.

As far as the death coffins of the T-54/55s built in 1908 (kidding), they have SO MANY other areas to bring newly developed equipment instead of failing on the T-88 and T-77 and T-mesh3aref eh etc. Just my opinion when I look at all the new rides and eventual IFVs they'll be assembling ISA.

@Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose & @Ghostkiller , the only way to fool a great army with suicide T-55s is to fake a commander (blow-up dummy) with his hands up as if he's surrendering (not white surrender flag that is a huge war crime) and bend the cannon so it looks lost and is just trying to surrender and even if the other army is stupid enough to get close enough, they'll fire a series of small arms and minor shells to be sure. These guys out there are A LOT smarter than most think and really the only suicide bomber that has worked to a certain extent has been the kamikaze drone and that's what they need to concentrate on BIG TIME including other types of munitions especially 800-1000km suicide missiles of all types of especially cruise missiles. Just my opinions anyone is free to disagree with any of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> New missiles make the Rafale fighter a killer eagle for enemies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we can get them with ToT.



For a $1,000,000 a piece?! You're right, they better strake a VERY strong deal for maybe 3/4 that price and budgets fully set at that amount and only get enough of them, and after that tell MBDA to stick al those meteors up where the sun don't shine. A7a million dollar for those and then watch them say no integration with any other missile that is super-overpriced like this meteor (which when people start buying less of them cause of that pig cost) then show us 10 examples of different circumstances where the results would be 10 out of ten el m3araseen. Not a single miss at that cost. 

This is why I and @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose and @The SC & and @joker88 are pleading and myself and all others pushing for the Su-s5 despite the quality & prices not really being much less, but the flexibility is worth its weight in gold!

First Russia needs to end its enormous disaster in the UKRAINE, teach them and HUGE lesson and flatter the important areas and get back to building what it's knows for.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

American experts anticipate that the Egyptian army has hidden shelters in the depths of the sea for its submarines..






Submarine B-237 Rostov-on-Don is the improved Kilo class also known as the “Black Hole” submarine..which is extremely quiet..One major improvement of the Kilo class Project 06363 is the ability to launch Kalibr cruise missiles. Kalibr is a versatile class of missile with land-attack, antiship, and antisubmarine warfare versions..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> I see what you did there! lol. Sneaky sone of a gun (and I know you know that's not an insulate to any of your parents and in American jingo lingo is an actual compliment) but did you take both missiles and combine their actual MTCR of around300km to get the larger one?


For the Saber 220 I multiplied the endurance of 30 minutes by the speed.

987.84 km per hour x .50 = 493.50km

987.84 = 0.8 Mach and .50 = half an hour

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> For the Saber 220 I multiplied the endurance of 30 minutes by the speed.
> 
> 987.84 km per hour x .50 = 493.50km
> 
> 987.84 = 0.8 Mach and .50 = half an hour


Aywa ya 3am el mohandes hahahaha



Philip the Arab said:


> For the Saber 220 I multiplied the endurance of 30 minutes by the speed.
> 
> 987.84 km per hour x .50 = 493.50km
> 
> 987.84 = 0.8 Mach and .50 = half an hour


But you didn't answer to my question hahaha. Nassef 220 in mass production or early development final stage etc...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> But you didn't answer to my question hahaha. Nassef 220 in mass production or early development final stage etc...


Not sure tbh I think probably nearing mass production/final development, I noticed changes to the rocket boosters of it very recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Not sure tbh I think probably nearing mass production/final development, I noticed changes to the rocket boosters of it very recently.


Looking forward to this CM. It would be a game changer to UAE and maybe Egypt (which probably have them with ToT). But why KSA isn't working with EDGE/HALCON for this type of CM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Gomig-21 personally they should really upgrade all those t54s and 55s to armored supply and ammunition carriers to bust logistics and supply chains. Also, all those old western and soviet vehicles, such as btr 40, Walid, btr 50, can all be taken out of storage, refurbished, and used for supply logistics. Im saying this cause the russo ukrainian war has taught us valuable lessons. Dont neglect the "boring" military. Thw logistics, supply chains, chain of command, organization, etc. Even civilian trucks used for military supply transport is valuable, only difference really is the paint and metals used, but thats really it. The good guys next door are even more technologically advanced than ukraine with its aid. EVERY LITTLE COUNTS WHICH WILL MOUNT UP TO BIGGER, NOTICEABLE RESULTS WHICH WILL MAKE A DIFFRENCE. Thank you for joining my Ted talk folks.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The story of the installation of the Brahmos and MDCN cruise missiles on the Egyptian Al-Aziz frigate

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Looking forward to this CM. It would be a game changer to UAE and maybe Egypt (which probably have them with ToT). But why KSA isn't working with EDGE/HALCON for this type of CM?


They are.. but they don't disclose everything.. KSA and UAE are almost one entity now..And they have officially signed a very important deal in some of the recent expositions to cooperate very closely in the defense industries' fields.. including with Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The story of the installation of the Brahmos and MDCN cruise missiles on the Egyptian Al-Aziz frigate


The BrahMos-NG (Next Generation) will be a scaled-down variant of the current BrahMos missile. It is expected to be 50% lighter, three meters smaller than the current BrahMos, and have the same 290-kilometer range and Mach 3.5 speed. It will weigh around 1.5 tons and will be about 5 meters long..

Due to BrahMos-NG’s reduced weight and size can be carried by a broader range of platforms, including conventional submarines and fighter planes.






It is expected that the company will enter the qualifying trials of the brand-new missile in a year, supposedly in 2023 or early 2024.

The missile can be fired from the ground, the air, the ocean, and underneath. This missile’s size allows it to be fired even from submarine torpedo tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 889041
> 
> Swiftships TO ARMED UUV
> 
> Any armament planned for the future of military operations and the confrontation of various hostilities. Of course, we know our enemies on average and the extent of their technology. Therefore, the thought must be more developed and combine good management of operations to take advantage of all available technologies globally and not only rely on local production, because in this current we will benefit from The development of each country in armaments
> 
> The Egyptian frigates will be platforms to carry different weapons systems. First, there will be accompanying combat teams, whether for drones or naval helicopters, and accompanying drones carrying torpedoes and missiles
> Self-armament will change quickly
> 
> View attachment 889045
> 
> The most important point in these frigates and crofts is their equipment
> Whether sufficient energy to operate the armament systems, including laser guns, in the future
> As well as electronic equipment, both radar systems and air battle management systems, as well as marine sonars, the highest development in its class
> Because it is the basis of modernization for these frigates and their impact on naval battles
> View attachment 889046
> 
> 
> Armament will definitely change
> 
> Laser cannons will be added to it
> Short-range missiles will be placed in organic armament
> 
> Simply, missiles like the Exocet do not represent any real defense for ships in the near future
> 
> Israel's surface-to-surface missiles have a range of at least 400 km
> The Turks will deploy their missile with a range of 250-300 km
> The Egyptian frigates outside the Egyptian coastal defense need advanced internal armament, contrary to the ancient Exocet. France only adds to this missile an update to match the newer systems in some points, but it does not have any real points of superiority.
> 
> 
> It is considered one of the main defects in the Egyptian frigates
> View attachment 889051
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt is interested in the local manufacture of the CIWS system, as well as short-range missiles, as the hostile drones that will be present in many of the independent ones will work in light of swarms that eliminate any single attack that requires a fire density for the Egyptian frigates operating alone and fighting groups
> 
> Frigates such as the MEKO-200EN will command unmanned missile launchers and underwater vehicles, which will lead an unmanned task force and UUV/USV/UAV
> Within the units that will conduct joint combat operations
> Therefore, there is not a great deal of focus primarily on the density of armaments on the surface as much as the interest in the leadership role of these units of Egyptian frigates and crofts
> 
> View attachment 889047



Excellent post by you as usual, Sami basha but you know we all have a HUGE problem with your sources, lol. All you have to do is mention the magazine (which is usually the Jerusalem Post lol) or even mention if you read it locally. That would go a super long way.

BTW, I particularly like how you emphasizes new technology that is in either in the works or in effect actually active in the field being used.

The only problem is like I mentioned to @Ghostkiller before and that is India is like the 4th or 5th economy in the world and with a budget of billions of billions of hogans. the sky's the limit, my friend,



sami_1 said:


> Any war has a high rate of equipment consumption
> 
> Even old tanks can be turned into terrifying killing machines
> 
> India added, for example, 2 suicide drones with a range of one kilometer to the BMP-2
> 
> The tank was upgraded in 2004, there are areas to improve the engine capacity and armor for it, along with 105mm guided munitions, and even adding a half-inch RWS cannon fairer that has good accuracy to deal with drones.



SUPER HIGH RATE OF CONSUMPTION, NEVERMIND DOWNED MILLION $ AIRCRAFT, BUT JUST LOOK AT THE AMUMITION THAT NEEDS TO BE used up TO COMPETE IN AN ADVANGATEGEOUS MANNER. As you probably all already quite well INFOMMED, I have absolutely no love for the jews whom are cowardly beating innocent Palestinians women (not that men shouldn't count) and stealing THEIR HOMES LIKE THE OLD THIEVES THEY ALWAYS WERE FROM THE DAYS OF EUROPE AND ESPECIALLY TRYING TO PULL THAT FILTHY STUNT OF STEALING OUT MUSLIM AND BIBLICAL AND MOSES' LAND IN SINAI ONLY TO TAKE A BEATING OF THE HGIHEST ORDER WITH THE LEAST AMOUNT OF EQUIPMENT AND THAT IS WHERE THAT TRAINING level I WAS REFERRONG TO COMES IN.

With @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose excellent ideas, I still think the cost of SOME STUF MIGHT HAVE ITS USES BUT I WOULD STICK TO WHAT HAS ALWAYS WORKED EVEN IN WWII AND THAT IS INFLATEABLE DECOYS, JUST TO FOOL THE SLIGHTLY DUMB ARMIES.

Speaking of attrition of not only the exorbitant cost of the F-16 hourly flying cost, but the cost of the million $ weapons they have to use on them which is why you almost always see them with Mark dumb 82 bombs and then there is the exact genius of Sisi in his speech along with the collaboration of the UAE & MBZ who went out and invested in the Air Tractor to cut down on all the CRAZY costs by exorbitant amounts chasing those vermin cretin scum trying to infiltrate our county. One thing to look for a better life, but to join ISIS and to kill innocent people was the mindset of those cretinous steaming monstrous filthy steaming dung and the creation of the GENIUS Air Tractor move. The Air Tractor in military configurations probably reduced the cost of not only the military flight hours but mostly reduced the amo cost of dismembering those subhuman vermin cretin scum-sucking hogs of the worst order.

Khodo shway men dol ya w'lad el 3srs ya w'lad el metanakeen yal khawalaat.






Notice the scum haters wjo used to write articles full of lying numbers of cretins successes and infiltrations in Sinai? Where are those scuzz buckets now? Oh, I guess that whey you're an ARAB country and you come up with your own genius COIN and Anti Terrorism method to eradicate the scum of the earth, then you really can't open your stink breath and say anything lol. But they'll be back since those scum vermin won't quit, they'll only succeed in small versions of terrorism and what Egypt needs to know is what the most extreme punishment is that is not against the Geneva Convention is and implement it on every surviving scum they get. Unfortunately they get, eliminated instantaneously on the spot they've gotten so good at eliminating the cretins and wanted to tech Egypt how they did it in Faluja and Iraq etc. so that many more GBU AZZz and HELFIRES and who knows how many more millions of $ the us would need what else the US would've included in what they thought was some American genius plan of their own ways which made me believe that was the main reason Sisi and Co. refused the US' help that got played at their own game lol. Might have had some speculation at the US' action towards the Su-35SEs with their filthy foreign policy paying their own allies like criminals zeft el tin.

Not to mention the Air Tractior is actually a US-built aircraft but with much less costly amo and not just that, the amo left to use in the Mirage 2ks was time to get rid of them as well as others that were much less costly. Another BRAVO for President SISI whom A LOT of African and other presidents are taking notices of. De 7alawa gamda awu!! US got played at its own filthy foreign policy game hahahaha. great country from start to end right before it's filthy foreign policy it gets away with it because of its strength.

We need some mew pics of our new Rafales fille with Meteor millisoles and evem duddly MICA NGs.




Ghostkiller said:


> New missiles make the Rafale fighter a killer eagle for enemies



Indeed. Having the 4 metors, two types of MICAs and the two types of AASMs and SCALPS is not enough. The need a MUCH larger batch for different roles.



Ghostkiller said:


> I hope we can get them with ToT.



Are you taking about the Brahmos? Any front that has the MiG-21 cone is exceptional. Bas 7a yemelu eh fil haggat et yehudi iel fehum?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt invades space | Surprises of the Egyptian Space Agency and Egyptian inventions that you do not know..






And still some are criticizing Sissi!???

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The BrahMos-NG (Next Generation) will be a scaled-down variant of the current BrahMos missile. It is expected to be 50% lighter, three meters smaller than the current BrahMos, and have the same 290-kilometer range and Mach 3.5 speed. It will weigh around 1.5 tons and will be about 5 meters long..
> 
> Due to BrahMos-NG’s reduced weight and size can be carried by a broader range of platforms, including conventional submarines and fighter planes.
> 
> View attachment 889344
> 
> 
> It is expected that the company will enter the qualifying trials of the brand-new missile in a year, supposedly in 2023 or early 2024.
> 
> The missile can be fired from the ground, the air, the ocean, and underneath. This missile’s size allows it to be fired even from submarine torpedo tubes.
> 
> View attachment 889345



Oh man, broski, look at that killer MiG-21 man! Ooop, I meant the future Brhmos NG but still, even the current humongous gignatosorus Brahmatosaurus which iit should really be called lmfaooo is ginormous but what a KABOOM it inflicts on whatever it hits as we've seen is many videos with varying warheads.

One thing I find VERY fascinating in this transition to the NG is how much smaller it is compared to the original with 
*50% lighter,* *three meters smaller *than the current BrahMos, *and hase the same 290-kilometer range and Mach 3.5 speed. It will weigh around 1.5 tons and will be about 5 meters long. *It's still ginormous but seems much more manageable if it can be mounted on several platforms, its redeeming count. It seems this is really what's more in
interesting to the EAF than the Tejas itself.

Due to BrahMos-NG’s reduced weight and size that can be carried by a broader range of platforms, including conventional submarines which is no small feat that not too many aircraft carriers can 4 off the top 4aircraft carriers I can think of.

It's also a great showing of Indian Ingenuity for sure and usually the first system takes a while to work out all the politics and engineering details so hopefully this one t doesn't take as long as the first and develop faster. Only problem is if they use israeli parts of course as well as if they insist Egypt opens a 75 - 100 aircraft production line to obtain any type of ToTin the Brahmos NG and that might kill the deal. Unless the EAF is mostly just interested in purchasing the Dhruv Helicopter and that's all guess is that they might be interested in. My other guess is that the Indians are just as good negotiators as any others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

But the question will India give us ToTs for "strategic" like the SAAW, BrahMos NG, Astra etc...?

@sami_1 you did never did a mini thread about the cooperation between Egypt and the UAE. You always talked about cooperation between Egypt-China, E-India, E-Brazil etc...


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> Excellent post by you as usual, Sami basha but you know we all have a HUGE problem with your sources, lol. All you have to do is mention the magazine (which is usually the Jerusalem Post lol) or even mention if you read it locally. That would go a super long way.
> 
> BTW, I particularly like how you emphasizes new technology that is in either in the works or in effect actually active in the field being used.
> 
> The only problem is like I mentioned to @Ghostkiller before and that is India is like the 4th or 5th economy in the world and with a budget of billions of billions of hogans. the sky's the limit, my friend,
> 
> 
> 
> SUPER HIGH RATE OF CONSUMPTION, NEVERMIND DOWNED MILLION $ AIRCRAFT, BUT JUST LOOK AT THE AMUMITION THAT NEEDS TO BE used up TO COMPETE IN AN ADVANGATEGEOUS MANNER. As you probably all already quite well INFOMMED, I have absolutely no love for the jews whom are cowardly beating innocent Palestinians women (not that men shouldn't count) and stealing THEIR HOMES LIKE THE OLD THIEVES THEY ALWAYS WERE FROM THE DAYS OF EUROPE AND ESPECIALLY TRYING TO PULL THAT FILTHY STUNT OF STEALING OUT MUSLIM AND BIBLICAL AND MOSES' LAND IN SINAI ONLY TO TAKE A BEATING OF THE HGIHEST ORDER WITH THE LEAST AMOUNT OF EQUIPMENT AND THAT IS WHERE THAT TRAINING level I WAS REFERRONG TO COMES IN.
> 
> With @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose excellent ideas, I still think the cost of SOME STUF MIGHT HAVE ITS USES BUT I WOULD STICK TO WHAT HAS ALWAYS WORKED EVEN IN WWII AND THAT IS INFLATEABLE DECOYS, JUST TO FOOL THE SLIGHTLY DUMB ARMIES.
> 
> Speaking of attrition of not only the exorbitant cost of the F-16 hourly flying cost, but the cost of the million $ weapons they have to use on them which is why you almost always see them with Mark dumb 82 bombs and then there is the exact genius of Sisi in his speech along with the collaboration of the UAE & MBZ who went out and invested in the Air Tractor to cut down on all the CRAZY costs by exorbitant amounts chasing those vermin cretin scum trying to infiltrate our county. One thing to look for a better life, but to join ISIS and to kill innocent people was the mindset of those cretinous steaming monstrous filthy steaming dung and the creation of the GENIUS Air Tractor move. The Air Tractor in military configurations probably reduced the cost of not only the military flight hours but mostly reduced the amo cost of dismembering those subhuman vermin cretin scum-sucking hogs of the worst order.
> 
> Khodo shway men dol ya w'lad el 3srs ya w'lad el metanakeen yal khawalaat.
> 
> View attachment 889346
> 
> 
> Notice the scum haters wjo used to write articles full of lying numbers of cretins successes and infiltrations in Sinai? Where are those scuzz buckets now? Oh, I guess that whey you're an ARAB country and you come up with your own genius COIN and Anti Terrorism method to eradicate the scum of the earth, then you really can't open your stink breath and say anything lol. But they'll be back since those scum vermin won't quit, they'll only succeed in small versions of terrorism and what Egypt needs to know is what the most extreme punishment is that is not against the Geneva Convention is and implement it on every surviving scum they get. Unfortunately they get, eliminated instantaneously on the spot they've gotten so good at eliminating the cretins and wanted to tech Egypt how they did it in Faluja and Iraq etc. so that many more GBU AZZz and HELFIRES and who knows how many more millions of $ the us would need what else the US would've included in what they thought was some American genius plan of their own ways which made me believe that was the main reason Sisi and Co. refused the US' help that got played at their own game lol. Might have had some speculation at the US' action towards the Su-35SEs with their filthy foreign policy paying their own allies like criminals zeft el tin.
> 
> Not to mention the Air Tractior is actually a US-built aircraft but with much less costly amo and not just that, the amo left to use in the Mirage 2ks was time to get rid of them as well as others that were much less costly. Another BRAVO for President SISI whom A LOT of African and other presidents are taking notices of. De 7alawa gamda awu!! US got played at its own filthy foreign policy game hahahaha. great country from start to end right before it's filthy foreign policy it gets away with it because of its strength.
> 
> We need some mew pics of our new Rafales fille with Meteor millisoles and evem duddly MICA NGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Having the 4 metors, two types of MICAs and the two types of AASMs and SCALPS is not enough. The need a MUCH larger batch for different roles.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking about the Brahmos? Any front that has the MiG-21 cone is exceptional. Bas 7a yemelu eh fil haggat et yehudi iel fehum?




The information we provide as a result of the extended exposure to the news for many years and in a cumulative manner, as well as knowing the way the Egyptians think, the matter here is not an informed source, but when you understand how a person plans, things differ

When we mentioned specific points that the most important for Egyptian frigates and corvettes
Electronic equipment such as radar and electronic warfare systems, so possessing superiority in these points, I made them clear, is the basis. The West restricts Egyptian armament to a minimum, and you must deal with them intelligently.





Simply find Egyptian negotiations with Japan for obsidian surface missiles such as TYPE-12 and BVR missiles such as Mitsubishi AAM-4
The same is true of the WVR AAM-5 missiles
To get out of the scope of alienation restrictions or weapons
The obvious ones, such as Exocet and Harun, especially with the knowledge that these Japanese missiles are subject to development programs and are Western missiles.
The same is true of the Taiwanese TC-2 missiles, which have a speed of Mach 5. Is it an alternative to the European MICA/METEOR missiles?
To get out of the scope of alienation restrictions or weapons


https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60682-egypt-mhi-and-ashms-missiles
( 
The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reportedly in talks with the Japanese company Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) for the procurement of anti-ship missiles (AshMs), a transfer of technology (ToT) and a license agreement for air-to-air missiles (AAMs).
Tactical Report has prepared a 185-word report to shed more light on the subject. )





Europe itself wants to cooperate with Japan for AESA radars for the AAM-4.5 missile to develop a new missile with a ramjet engine for it to be used in Europe



So what I am saying stems from following the thought and not the sources

In other words, we simply put forward the reality that the Egyptian frigates and corvettes are the leaders of combat work teams




But also to exploit every development that occurs in armament or the emergence of new equipment that can be employed with a new thought
Like the Italian AW609 aircraft, it can be used for LHD MISTRAL to serve as an electronic warfare and early warning framework, and even in other copies of the naval patrol launched from it after the appropriate preparations for it. We will not say to combat submarines, but everything is on the table and can be employed.

In the past, Egypt cooperated with the Turks in the production of the MRTP-20 boat, and relations were severed. Egypt later produced an upgraded version of it with Japanese engines and various modifications.

The same is true of the MRTP-33 missile launchers, and they are equipped with the Chinese C-905KD missile. The publication of this information is one of the annual reports of the Turkish companies for arms sales, and they have implemented contracts with the Egyptian market, so the next point for Egypt and the most logical is the production of the UUV launcher based on the MRTP-20 This point stems from the traditional thought The Egyptians, as a result of their low level of management, are trying to take advantage of everything they have available






To illustrate a simple example, many years ago, we published the SCRAB-324 plane project, in which Egypt purchased 56 planes from America and operates with the Harpoon missile engine, so it is very natural that Egypt prevents the production of the fleeing missile engines locally within the technical insurance programs for American armament in Egypt, which is supposed to move to another stage in the production of the plane. With better specifications, at least, to maintain the numbers of planes and exploit the platforms for many years. Exploiting the plane as a projectile for the old Egyptian F-4E and F-16 planes and converting it into a cruise missile due to the fact that Egypt makes the best use of every weapon it has







It is the same thought that developed the ASN-209 plane into another version called NUT to escape from being a Chinese product to integrate a French FLIR on it and perhaps exploit a better engine after reducing its weight by 25% to raise its performance level and flight range to 16 hours instead of 10-12 hours and the armed version 14 flight hour
Acquiring Korean technologies may raise their level to 24 hours of flight and use other munitions besides Chinese munitions.

We come to the most important point in the world, which has a problem with the production capabilities of baskets now

Countries such as Turkey, Iran and Pakistan do not find fighter suppliers for them
So Egypt is supposed to expand the options for obtaining fighters for other countries such as India and transport planes such as Japan and Brazil, and also employing transport planes in new tasks that reduce the consumption of fighters, such as converting them into platforms to launch 9-12 cruise missiles in one flight or launching unmanned aircraft or SWARM aircraft
We return to the Egyptian points of defects, such as the weak leadership efficiency, the clarity of ambition, their limited creativity, and corruption as well. Appointing leaders with limited competence is a type of high-performance corruption. Corruption is not only bribery and bribery, and it is also not free from any country, but its increase in Egypt by choosing a leadership with limited intelligence is reflected in Egypt
I give you a very simple example of how I develop my relations with India with a different thought

Egypt is an annual arms market of $5 billion and a market for weapons components of no less than $2 billion. When negotiating with a country such as India or Japan, I focus on the points that Egypt, when we expand the framework of its cooperation with India, will expand the Indian industrial base, which will reflect on India’s capabilities in increasing the local component and the independence of a weapons manufacturer. Therefore, its negotiations with the West to obtain technology will be more flexible for it. In return, I, as Egypt, enter as a partner in the development of some weapons by providing funding
A very simple example is given

Egypt needs fifth and 5.5 generation fighters as well

But Egypt needs 4.5 fighters if the TEJAS MK1A project is completed, and we are the first to promote it as an idea and a preference over the modest Korean for performance, efficiency, high financial cost, higher political cost and lower performance for the FA-50, and we rejected it from the beginning. MK1A with a number, for example, 120 for the local market to the production of the TEDBF
With the participation of Egypt, with an amount of 600 million dollars, the development program has increased the 1750 million Indian dollars, provided that the production of the aircraft is accelerated, so that it enters service with India 2027 and Egypt 2029





The Egyptian version will not be to work on aircraft carriers and therefore will be lighter in weight than the version that operates on aircraft carriers with the fact that the selected engine has a thrust of at least 100 KN and will be replaced in the future with an engine with a capacity of 125 KN
Egypt’s purchase of 60 aircraft, of which it will benefit the Egyptian Air Force, the cost of the aircraft will be much lower than the Rafale, which will be at least 70% of the cost of the Rafale, which also suffers from the inability to produce in sufficient numbers for international markets
It also allows the use of other munitions that are less expensive than MBDA munitions


You simply use the competition between countries to get the best offers available
Cooperation with Japan will provide it with additional profits from previous national projects that were working with low economic feasibility, Egyptian purchases from them, and cooperation with Japan will expand the industrial base of both countries.

Cooperation with India in missile components and in some missile programs will benefit both bodies, because engineering will be able to expand its industrial base, and this must come at a good price in technology transfer, because simply expanding the circle of competition will benefit the Egyptians





ASTRA-MK3


In previous discussions, many months ago, we suggested that Egypt would produce the Chinese AR-500 UAV, and currently negotiations are being announced for their local production.


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> But the question will India give us ToTs for "strategic" like the SAAW, BrahMos NG, Astra etc...?
> 
> @sami_1 you did never did a mini thread about the cooperation between Egypt and the UAE. You always talked about cooperation between Egypt-China, E-India, E-Brazil etc...








The Emiratis are arms dealers since the beginning of their country's establishment, they use the money to make relations to resell weapons

For example, the UAE companies are now heading to India to set up production lines there, such as Caracal, to manufacture components for weapons in India to reduce costs.

It is believed that there will be tripartite cooperation between India, Egypt and the UAE to produce weapons at a lower cost and re-manufacture
The problem remains in the lack of Egyptian ambition and the humility of performance and planning in the first place as a main obstacle to any Egyptian development

For example, factory 200 war has a capacity of 500 tanks / heavy armored self-propelled guns annually How much is the production volume

Egypt has always been producing 4 Abrams tanks per month, i.e. a production capacity of 1/10 armoring some chassis for the Hummer under the name Temsah 3 or producing the very weak production of ST-100/500 armored vehicles. from him








Besides, there is India’s proposal to produce a series of artillery. Entering into a program to develop them and produce them locally in Egypt is very useful. The factory of 100 warheads has a capacity of 300 cannons annually. The actual production is approximately 1/10 of the production volume. Egyptian factories do not cover their investments for the coronation of the maintenance of railway stations or the development of some museums are trivial matters only to compete with the private sector over the government budget, as they live on the implementation of government works directly because they are unable to compete, and it is better. He works for AOI or MOAP and he will not get a good return and he will not find someone to help him develop performance or innovation, but rather orders from an army officer who is not able to manage was appointed as his equivalent, like the leaders of these factories. Successful case

Rather, cooperation with the Emirates in the current situation is for the sake of the personal interests of some and the extent to which everyone who signs a contract with the Emirates benefits. So are the Egyptians unable to develop drones, and Jordan gets Egyptian engineers in the field of aviation to produce its drones? Why do the Egyptians flee and any efficiency or distinction from the management of companies And the Egyptian state, everyone knows the reason, but no one wants to tell the truth for fear of punishment


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 You know in my university's canteen, I saw someone who worked in the Armée de l'Air and on his back there was Rafale logo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Soon @Ghostkiller honestly it’s a lot more likely to be a BVR missile than an IR seeking short range missile for a bunch of reasons.

Imo it should be AT LEAST as good as earlier AMRAAM variants.

They recently opened a Radio frequency facility and have experts in radar seeker development hired.









Staying on target


HALCON, an end-to-end manufacturer of precision-guided munitions, aims to offer a full complement of guided weapons, by focusing on key international partnerships and nurturing home-grown IP




www.flightglobal.com






he says. “By 2024 we hope to demonstrate a ground-to-air capability and by 2025 air-to-air. We are putting into place building blocks that will take us there.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Soon @Ghostkiller honestly it’s a lot more likely to be a BVR missile than an IR seeking short range missile for a bunch of reasons.
> 
> Imo it should be AT LEAST as good as earlier AMRAAM variants.
> 
> They recently opened a Radio frequency facility and have experts in radar seeker development hired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying on target
> 
> 
> HALCON, an end-to-end manufacturer of precision-guided munitions, aims to offer a full complement of guided weapons, by focusing on key international partnerships and nurturing home-grown IP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flightglobal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he says. “By 2024 we hope to demonstrate a ground-to-air capability and by 2025 air-to-air. We are putting into place building blocks that will take us there.”


I really wanted it to produce it in 2024 hahaha



Philip the Arab said:


> Soon @Ghostkiller honestly it’s a lot more likely to be a BVR missile than an IR seeking short range missile for a bunch of reasons.
> 
> Imo it should be AT LEAST as good as earlier AMRAAM variants.
> 
> They recently opened a Radio frequency facility and have experts in radar seeker development hired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying on target
> 
> 
> HALCON, an end-to-end manufacturer of precision-guided munitions, aims to offer a full complement of guided weapons, by focusing on key international partnerships and nurturing home-grown IP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.flightglobal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he says. “By 2024 we hope to demonstrate a ground-to-air capability and by 2025 air-to-air. We are putting into place building blocks that will take us there.”


You don't know maybe we will have an A2A missile produced locally soon with ToT from India or another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ghostkiller said:


> You don't know maybe we will have an A2A missile produced locally soon with ToT from India or another country.


Hope all major middle eastern nations develop industries further



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60710-egypt-interest-in-active-radar-homing-missiles?utm_campaign=daily-report-post&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Philip the Arab said:


> Hope all major middle eastern nations develop industries further
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60710-egypt-interest-in-active-radar-homing-missiles?utm_campaign=daily-report-post&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter





https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60682-egypt-mhi-and-ashms-missiles



Look also. I think the best way is to standardize all A2A missile to all arab countries. I am sure KSA UAE through Denel experience and Egypt can produce a potent A2A missile. I hope we will have an indigenous missile. But we should avoid anything related to Raytheon so USA. Any embargo will harm us.


Philip the Arab said:


> Hope all major middle eastern nations develop industries further
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60710-egypt-interest-in-active-radar-homing-missiles?utm_campaign=daily-report-post&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


Key point is R&D. UAE and KSA have the fund to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Three weapons that brought Egypt safety and deterrence against Israel

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Three weapons that brought Egypt safety and deterrence against Israel


The problem of our S-300 is that our landscape of our beautiful country doesn't have natural obstacle like forest etc... where you can hide without being discovered.


----------



## Commando91

Egyptian and Greek joint exercise @Foinikas

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

MXX_13 said:


> Egyptian and Greek joint exercise @Foinikas


Medusa 2022?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Medusa 2022?


I don't think it is started it is in november or december.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Look at this shot @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Commando91

Ghostkiller said:


> View attachment 889719
> 
> 
> Look at this shot @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration


so badass

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration howa el hasal da haha 22,71 EGP lel dollar el wahed


----------



## Hydration

Foinikas said:


> Medusa 2022?


Special forces training it took place earlier this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

Ghostkiller said:


> @Hydration howa el hasal da haha 22,71 EGP lel dollar el wahed


It will go to 25 by half 2023 just watch as long as this war is going


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> It will go to 25 by half 2023 just watch as long as this war is going


F*ck and maybe 30EGP. Our inflation will skyrocketing.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Hey @Foinikas, what does the average greek think of the average egyptian? I know they they're both close nations but I never new they LOVE eachother to death like the way I've heard

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Hey @Foinikas, what does the average greek think of the average egyptian? I know they they're both close nations but I never new they LOVE eachother to death like the way I've heard


Actually they don't say much. I think they just consider Egypt as a friendly country and probably feel easier visiting Egypt than visiting let's say...what,Saudi Arabia? I know traders and fishermen have great relations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem of our S-300 is that our landscape of our beautiful country doesn't have natural obstacle like forest etc... where you can hide without being discovered.


Underground..that's what Egypt did..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> View attachment 890281


His body and the one on his right hand are fucking sexy (not homo ofc). I wish to be that muscular like them to have their body hahahaha.



Hydration said:


> View attachment 890281


Does someone know the scope's name?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hydration

ISIS says it is their 'religious duty' to destroy Egypt's pyramids and the Sphinx


The pyramids and Sphinx are a massive part of Egypt’s tourism industry and are listed as a UNESCO World Heritage site.




www.businessinsider.com




Hehe remember when ISIS was a thing back in 2015. Great times

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> ISIS says it is their 'religious duty' to destroy Egypt's pyramids and the Sphinx
> 
> 
> The pyramids and Sphinx are a massive part of Egypt’s tourism industry and are listed as a UNESCO World Heritage site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe remember when ISIS was a thing back in 2015. Great times


Nas gahla w motakhalefa. El howa akeno lessa beno3bod Amoon, Ra w Osiris.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas why are you celebrating today?


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas why are you celebrating today?


It was yesterday. 

28 October 1940 "NO" day. The war with the Italians started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> It was yesterday.
> 
> 28 October 1940 "NO" day. The war with the Italians started.


Kol sana wenta tayeb yasta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Kol sana wenta tayeb yasta.


Shokran! Did you watch footage from the parade? I'll tag you on the Greek Army thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60715-egypt-military-aircraft-transport-options



*Egypt: Military aircraft transport options*






Egypt intends to improve its strategic airlift capability (SAC). The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is said to be interested in 3 options from different defense companies.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Rabena yostor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Three weapons that brought Egypt safety and deterrence against Israel



That was a tremendous video, ma bro. Even though that guy sounds like a very informative fellow and his beautiful intruduction to all his videos is never gone unnoticed by myself and I'm sure many others, not sure what it is about the way he speaks in short sentences that really irk me looool. I don't know, fellas, I've been a bit grouchy lately so I apoliogize ahead of time but I forget the moment where he spoke of the radar inside its own protective sphere (which if you've really paid attention to a lot more new naval designs, that was actually an old WWII weather protective element that now has many other functions including anti HARM protection amongst others but because of either MTCR regulations or whatever the reason may be, the actual AESA radar with an approximate (alleged lol) distance of 120km can be practically doubled once the radar plates open and expand and the actual reach changes from an AESA radar to a PESA and then closes back to confirm not only IFF on said object, but almost EXACTLY predetermined location discovered by the AESA. That as one of the best parts of the entire video which also showed us more of that action you @joker88 and me were talking about as far as having more of those crisscrossing missile tubes which in the case of the awesome Bergamini FREMM are considered torpedo launchers,

Which brings me to another topic we were discussing earlier and that is how well watched our jew neighbors are especially lately with every new F-35 that shows up there and of course the absurdity of the disgustingly apartheid situation happening there against the poor Palestinians not only in Ghaza who've been suffering the brunt of the brutal modern-day nazi occupation abuse and murder they've been getting away with, but with the absolutely brutal assaulting and viczious beating and treatment happening to the poor Palestinians who've lived in the West Bank longer than the world ISIS (oops) meant Israel was ever uttered as a worldly disrupting entity and speaking of the world, where the FRIG is the outcry similarly to that happening to the Ukrainians? Oh yeah, they're brown people who passed sweets when the towers collapsed which wasn't probably the smartest thing to do but we're not talking about intelligence in that type of activity, we're talking tradition. Two totally different things.

But I digress, someone from the jew entity who flipped his coping mind about 1/3 out population walking right over and taking control of the lousy 8 million people living there and the entire territory since we know quite well the hatred of that entity in that area is worst than it might ever have been that once they see about 35 million Egyptian people walking over for that cause, they would be coming from every direction and I warned him after he threatened his usual bull steaming dung about nukes is that Egypt has been studying for quite some time all the possibbilities of where the sources of firing them would be from which with almost all powerful navies (which is jew one is hardly anywhere near there) would be submarines. Lots of obvous reasons why but mainly because of their stalhtyness and hard to find and not just that, once detected, to destroy before it fires its deadly amo. THIS is why one of the most primary reasons Egypt has invested in sonar technology since the early-mid 1970's is EXACTLY that. 

It's no mistake and no applause by any means to suggest the jews are pretty smart and even actually very intelligent people that I'm sure they have several other methods to deploy their jerryjokes (isn;t that what their called, Jerry jokes lmaaoooo) and her, as 10 Egyptian of any age, type, profession etc. if they would give up their lives for something like this and you would get a 10/10 yes answer on that question.

Now, we do have peace with those rabid Palestinian beaters (they need to change their stupid uniforms to "wife beaters) because of that one POS that beat that poor Palestinan girl sitting prostrating on the Al Aqsa ground praying to Allah (who's the same God as the Jews but did that brianless lowlife know that? So the sentiment is different and seening all those people walking that directions from Sinai, it would be coming from 8 other ones once that old, rusty, leaky, stinky, sckunky takes 6 SCALPs along with several Kh-35s and some other surprises that jerk force is not the only one that can destroy camel schacks after the fact and call them successfull nuclear reactors hahahaha. Osisris might have had some merit but the one in Syria was the biggest fart on the planet lmaoooooo. Anyway, sorry that was another long post but come Saturday, after a super long and physical work, I take a mid-mirning nap then wake up with all this writing energy. Hope it's half enjoyable.

And since I haven't been able to get you those 2 pizzas I promised you if I was wrong, here's probably a better gift. Speaking of Al Galal Bergamini FREMM, 








The SC said:


> Three weapons that brought Egypt safety and deterrence against Israel



I think that was the first video I was referring to but to add a it to it (hard to believe someone can write that much let lone read it but I think for us Masryeen it's more than interesting) he did mention some of the other better units we know more about that mainly use the ARK-160 (which BTW I still haven't gotten my paws on one of those "civilian uses pieces to check it out but InshaAllah next springtime when @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose & myself) get to a backyard full off cans of beers since I don't think he drinks any of that crap -- I certainly don') and we might have a chance to check out one of those bad larrys and see how heavy they are and how accurate and how heavy is the recoil I can imagine it's pretty intense but I have a feeling we'll be shooting a lot more of my Maadi Misrs InshaAllah. Got 3 of them each nicer than the other with a couple of ex-soviet state-built AKMs but like I told you my last tiime, my favorite and seems to be most accurate is my Chinese MAC-90 AK-47 cop7 which has the complete mahogany wood stock with the thumbhole bored into it. Not sure why, but it is SO FRIGGIN accurate just with regular eyesight and a lot of fun to hold with that especually designed stock. Then we'll go to the boring range to see how accurate our Baretta 9mm and Glock 17 & 22 is.  

Speaking of @joker88 , can you tell me if you think this is a custom-ready AW-149 for Egypt? I couldn't find a description, and neither could my best nephew in the world!








Ghostkiller said:


> The problem of our S-300 is that our landscape of our beautiful country doesn't have natural obstacle like forest etc... where you can hide without being discovered.



It's a great point for sure and @The SC did answer it in quick format but are you ready to get the 9-million-word Gomiig irritation? looooool No, seriously. If you watch his video talk about installing part of the guidance radar system in the missile itself, that helps a lot as it's designed to take over once in the air. But of course the system has its own erectable radar that needs to be raised off the vehicle itself and raised to the max to get full radar view. but since we know the Egyptian Military has some of the best military engineers in the region, I'm sure they're formed a system where there is some form of remote control access to the main command and control sensor which takes over and then warns the radar vehicle to pop up and do a double check and either hide back underground and lure the jew F-zib and actually fire an unbearable salvo at it which then will trigger an air war they might have an advantage of when it comes to BVR but we have so much decoy to that BVR rubbish that many of the expected meteors and other IRST Ts that come with the Typhoons might need anti-spoofing to spoil that tech. A7hna been ghayar our methods and tech based on so many rears of intelligence and cooperation with others especially @Foinikas that guy has really helped us out a lot because they main enemy is a jew copycat. Not so much now but a lot of their previous and existing stuff is and I'm sure they didn't break any 3rd party rules they have with the jews, the HAF has WAAAAY too much integrity to do that but there are many other ways not to break the rules. That's one of the huge reasons we're such good budies but I bet you it has a lot more to do with the Polemic period with Egypt and now this new EZ naval contract and intense practicing we take with moth of those nations. If you think about it, who the heck else gets to use Gamal Abdel Nasser and Anwar Al Sadat like they own them? Eh da? Did we give them a pair of keys to each helicopter set cuz it sure seems that way LOLOL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> That was a tremendous video, ma bro. Even though that guy sounds like a very informative fellow and his beautiful intruduction to all his videos is never gone unnoticed by myself and I'm sure many others, not sure what it is about the way he speaks in short sentences that really irk me looool. I don't know, fellas, I've been a bit grouchy lately so I apoliogize ahead of time but I forget the moment where he spoke of the radar inside its own protective sphere (which if you've really paid attention to a lot more new naval designs, that was actually an old WWII weather protective element that now has many other functions including anti HARM protection amongst others but because of either MTCR regulations or whatever the reason may be, the actual AESA radar with an approximate (alleged lol) distance of 120km can be practically doubled once the radar plates open and expand and the actual reach changes from an AESA radar to a PESA and then closes back to confirm not only IFF on said object, but almost EXACTLY predetermined location discovered by the AESA. That as one of the best parts of the entire video which also showed us more of that action you @joker88 and me were talking about as far as having more of those crisscrossing missile tubes which in the case of the awesome Bergamini FREMM are considered torpedo launchers,
> 
> Which brings me to another topic we were discussing earlier and that is how well watched our jew neighbors are especially lately with every new F-35 that shows up there and of course the absurdity of the disgustingly apartheid situation happening there against the poor Palestinians not only in Ghaza who've been suffering the brunt of the brutal modern-day nazi occupation abuse and murder they've been getting away with, but with the absolutely brutal assaulting and viczious beating and treatment happening to the poor Palestinians who've lived in the West Bank longer than the world ISIS (oops) meant Israel was ever uttered as a worldly disrupting entity and speaking of the world, where the FRIG is the outcry similarly to that happening to the Ukrainians? Oh yeah, they're brown people who passed sweets when the towers collapsed which wasn't probably the smartest thing to do but we're not talking about intelligence in that type of activity, we're talking tradition. Two totally different things.
> 
> But I digress, someone from the jew entity who flipped his coping mind about 1/3 out population walking right over and taking control of the lousy 8 million people living there and the entire territory since we know quite well the hatred of that entity in that area is worst than it might ever have been that once they see about 35 million Egyptian people walking over for that cause, they would be coming from every direction and I warned him after he threatened his usual bull steaming dung about nukes is that Egypt has been studying for quite some time all the possibbilities of where the sources of firing them would be from which with almost all powerful navies (which is jew one is hardly anywhere near there) would be submarines. Lots of obvous reasons why but mainly because of their stalhtyness and hard to find and not just that, once detected, to destroy before it fires its deadly amo. THIS is why one of the most primary reasons Egypt has invested in sonar technology since the early-mid 1970's is EXACTLY that.
> 
> It's no mistake and no applause by any means to suggest the jews are pretty smart and even actually very intelligent people that I'm sure they have several other methods to deploy their jerryjokes (isn;t that what their called, Jerry jokes lmaaoooo) and her, as 10 Egyptian of any age, type, profession etc. if they would give up their lives for something like this and you would get a 10/10 yes answer on that question.
> 
> Now, we do have peace with those rabid Palestinian beaters (they need to change their stupid uniforms to "wife beaters) because of that one POS that beat that poor Palestinan girl sitting prostrating on the Al Aqsa ground praying to Allah (who's the same God as the Jews but did that brianless lowlife know that? So the sentiment is different and seening all those people walking that directions from Sinai, it would be coming from 8 other ones once that old, rusty, leaky, stinky, sckunky takes 6 SCALPs along with several Kh-35s and some other surprises that jerk force is not the only one that can destroy camel schacks after the fact and call them successfull nuclear reactors hahahaha. Osisris might have had some merit but the one in Syria was the biggest fart on the planet lmaoooooo. Anyway, sorry that was another long post but come Saturday, after a super long and physical work, I take a mid-mirning nap then wake up with all this writing energy. Hope it's half enjoyable.
> 
> And since I haven't been able to get you those 2 pizzas I promised you if I was wrong, here's probably a better gift. Speaking of Al Galal Bergamini FREMM,
> 
> View attachment 890625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the first video I was referring to but to add a it to it (hard to believe someone can write that much let lone read it but I think for us Masryeen it's more than interesting) he did mention some of the other better units we know more about that mainly use the ARK-160 (which BTW I still haven't gotten my paws on one of those "civilian uses pieces to check it out but InshaAllah next springtime when @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose & myself) get to a backyard full off cans of beers since I don't think he drinks any of that crap -- I certainly don') and we might have a chance to check out one of those bad larrys and see how heavy they are and how accurate and how heavy is the recoil I can imagine it's pretty intense but I have a feeling we'll be shooting a lot more of my Maadi Misrs InshaAllah. Got 3 of them each nicer than the other with a couple of ex-soviet state-built AKMs but like I told you my last tiime, my favorite and seems to be most accurate is my Chinese MAC-90 AK-47 cop7 which has the complete mahogany wood stock with the thumbhole bored into it. Not sure why, but it is SO FRIGGIN accurate just with regular eyesight and a lot of fun to hold with that especually designed stock. Then we'll go to the boring range to see how accurate our Baretta 9mm and Glock 17 & 22 is.
> 
> Speaking of @joker88 , can you tell me if you think this is a custom-ready AW-149 for Egypt? I couldn't find a description, and neither could my best nephew in the world!
> 
> View attachment 890622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great point for sure and @The SC did answer it in quick format but are you ready to get the 9-million-word Gomiig irritation? looooool No, seriously. If you watch his video talk about installing part of the guidance radar system in the missile itself, that helps a lot as it's designed to take over once in the air. But of course the system has its own erectable radar that needs to be raised off the vehicle itself and raised to the max to get full radar view. but since we know the Egyptian Military has some of the best military engineers in the region, I'm sure they're formed a system where there is some form of remote control access to the main command and control sensor which takes over and then warns the radar vehicle to pop up and do a double check and either hide back underground and lure the jew F-zib and actually fire an unbearable salvo at it which then will trigger an air war they might have an advantage of when it comes to BVR but we have so much decoy to that BVR rubbish that many of the expected meteors and other IRST Ts that come with the Typhoons might need anti-spoofing to spoil that tech. A7hna been ghayar our methods and tech based on so many rears of intelligence and cooperation with others especially @Foinikas that guy has really helped us out a lot because they main enemy is a jew copycat. Not so much now but a lot of their previous and existing stuff is and I'm sure they didn't break any 3rd party rules they have with the jews, the HAF has WAAAAY too much integrity to do that but there are many other ways not to break the rules. That's one of the huge reasons we're such good budies but I bet you it has a lot more to do with the Polemic period with Egypt and now this new EZ naval contract and intense practicing we take with moth of those nations. If you think about it, who the heck else gets to use Gamal Abdel Nasser and Anwar Al Sadat like they own them? Eh da? Did we give them a pair of keys to each helicopter set cuz it sure seems that way LOLOL!


Aha laa, I dont touch or get anywhere near those potions 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
 2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Which brings me to another topic we were discussing earlier and that is how well watched our jew neighbors are especially lately with every new F-35 that shows up there and of course the absurdity of the disgustingly apartheid situation happening there against the poor Palestinians not only in Ghaza who've been suffering the brunt of the brutal modern-day nazi occupation abuse and murder they've been getting away with, but with the absolutely brutal assaulting and viczious beating and treatment happening to the poor Palestinians who've lived in the West Bank longer than the world ISIS (oops) meant Israel was ever uttered as a worldly disrupting entity and speaking of the world, where the FRIG is the outcry similarly to that happening to the Ukrainians? Oh yeah, they're brown people who passed sweets when the towers collapsed which wasn't probably the smartest thing to do but we're not talking about intelligence in that type of activity, we're talking tradition. Two totally different things.


@Gomig-21 I love you but you can't compare Gaza to Nazi concentration camp. We can't even compare the Holocaust to what it is happening to Palestine. Both suffered and still suffering. Palestinian aren't getting genocided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> And since I haven't been able to get you those 2 pizzas I promised you if I was wrong, here's probably a better gift. Speaking of Al Galal Bergamini FREMM,
> 
> View attachment 890625


Can I just say that this FREMM looks INCREDIBLY BEAUTIFUL? 😮

Agmal safina!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 I love you but you can't compare Gaza to Nazi concentration camp. We can't even compare the Holocaust to what it is happening to Palestine. Both suffered and still suffering. Palestinian aren't getting genocided.



And I love you more than you do me because your participation has elevated this thread from excellent to fantastically excellent.

*HOWEVER,* this is exactly why I ALWAYS reiterate this very specific point, I never mentioned the word "genocide" but I specifically did mention the word "*APPARTHEID*" which is EXACTLY what the jews are doing to the Palestinians,

You know my friend Jamal who's somewhere from the WB says to me every Eid he returns to visit his family somewhere near Sheikh Zayed in the WB and at Ben Khara airport, he gets pulled out of line, his baggage checked 3 times by 4 different goons JUST INCASE the first 78 goons and all their stupid misinformed as super advanced garbage royal missed something really important lmao 3al el khara da and on top of all of that great treatment lasting 3 hours, she's also being interviewed by some 18 year old bimbo who just got out from whichever anti-Palestinian academy where they probably been thought by the RACIST academy them "Palestinians bad, bad, bad, bad!!!! Jamal, 60 year old Habib Alby being interviewed by some 18 year old ipjonemirrortiktokwannabe star you know what I'm referring to who probably ONLY knows who poke man is!!!!!!

Where is the right of return for the hundreds of thousands of Palestinians whom lived there before that scum WW2? I never said that was genocide either but now that you brought up the subject, Let's ask @Facoln29 what he thinks about al this? started?

Malesh gorfive me this is a VERY passionate subject for me because had we not attacked them and destroyed + killed approximately 250,000 of their soldiers in relation to their population which was the official CIA comparison to how many US ,military men (pilots, sodiers etc.) in relation to population in a span of 10 years, Ghostkiller! 10 YEARS was the length of the fight in Vietnam and that was the prediction by the CIA and this was 3 weeks ya m3alem! 3 weeks which is why there were so many pictures of crying jews and Golda NogoodfornothingMeir unhappy becasue she bore a HUGE responsibility to all those deaths ust like that lowlife one-eyed bandit biggest thieve ofall that scumsucking hog thieve dayan but Golda was so happy Sadat introduced peace at the price of his life qnd please to be friend with Sadat now that he kicked he forces' a$$s and knew the old big jewkissinger himself was coming to save the day for them since without the US it would've take 6 hours to finish that craphole off. Do you know how DEVASTATating that is for people who only care about their lives on this earth and don't really care about or think about Yom El Eyama w' Gana? That is the BIG difference but please don't put different words in my mouth which is why I will say it again, words and context are VERY important and sometimes things must be read twice or3 times to understand them.

That resident Israeli who argues with me about how all the people would be blown up hahahahahah has absolutely no clue the hatred insued all around them it would take NOTHING for people to take up the cause from every direction so chill on the arrogance you are still young and don't understand that extent of the history of this land you're stealing and you hace the NERVE TO TELL ME YOU'LKL BUT DOWN EVERY SINGLE PALESTINIAN 100 YEAR-OLD GROWN OLIVE TREE JUCT BECASUE YOU CAN WHILE ONE OF YOUR BRAVE COWARDS BATONS A POOR OPRAYING YOUNG LADY AND KEEPS RUNNING LIKE THE SCUMBAG COWARD THAT HE IS? 

Did you even see that most disgustingly cowardly act of that piece of steaming pile of dung runing and striking that poor young (she couldn't be older than 19 years old) in her legs while she was praying in the courtyard of Al Aqsa Masjid and kept running like some great meatloaf when he is NOTHING BUT A ROTTEN PIECE OF SCUM? Sorry if I get a negative rating of a ban, I couldn't care less what is happening there and no outrage except for the BS in Ukraine is DISGUSTING and actually maybe someone with some real cajones step up and say what is happening there is most certainly apartheid and the refusal of return of people to their OWN land can most certainly be considered a form of genocide. 

So I NEVER said the word genocide as you might've accidentally insinuated. Let's reserve that to what the turkeys might've done in Armenia but had we not done what we did, guess what would be ANNEXXED as JEW LAND TODAY? So who was pretending to play victim in 1956 and took another 10 years to plan a much more perfect attack that could suffer the ridiculous and useless United Nations resolutions?

Ma3lesh 2ouzorni bas mat 2oulsh kalam ghalat. I will find that video of that brave scumhole who buttoned that poor Praying Muslim girl in Al Aqsa Masjid courtyard and you tell me who is geocoding whom even though that was nowhere near what I said,

@Falcon29 , please tell us where you stand and if you think I'm in the wrong, walahi Al Azim I will accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> That was a tremendous video, ma bro. Even though that guy sounds like a very informative fellow and his beautiful intruduction to all his videos is never gone unnoticed by myself and I'm sure many others, not sure what it is about the way he speaks in short sentences that really irk me looool. I don't know, fellas, I've been a bit grouchy lately so I apoliogize ahead of time but I forget the moment where he spoke of the radar inside its own protective sphere (which if you've really paid attention to a lot more new naval designs, that was actually an old WWII weather protective element that now has many other functions including anti HARM protection amongst others but because of either MTCR regulations or whatever the reason may be, the actual AESA radar with an approximate (alleged lol) distance of 120km can be practically doubled once the radar plates open and expand and the actual reach changes from an AESA radar to a PESA and then closes back to confirm not only IFF on said object, but almost EXACTLY predetermined location discovered by the AESA. That as one of the best parts of the entire video which also showed us more of that action you @joker88 and me were talking about as far as having more of those crisscrossing missile tubes which in the case of the awesome Bergamini FREMM are considered torpedo launchers,
> 
> Which brings me to another topic we were discussing earlier and that is how well watched our jew neighbors are especially lately with every new F-35 that shows up there and of course the absurdity of the disgustingly apartheid situation happening there against the poor Palestinians not only in Ghaza who've been suffering the brunt of the brutal modern-day nazi occupation abuse and murder they've been getting away with, but with the absolutely brutal assaulting and viczious beating and treatment happening to the poor Palestinians who've lived in the West Bank longer than the world ISIS (oops) meant Israel was ever uttered as a worldly disrupting entity and speaking of the world, where the FRIG is the outcry similarly to that happening to the Ukrainians? Oh yeah, they're brown people who passed sweets when the towers collapsed which wasn't probably the smartest thing to do but we're not talking about intelligence in that type of activity, we're talking tradition. Two totally different things.
> 
> But I digress, someone from the jew entity who flipped his coping mind about 1/3 out population walking right over and taking control of the lousy 8 million people living there and the entire territory since we know quite well the hatred of that entity in that area is worst than it might ever have been that once they see about 35 million Egyptian people walking over for that cause, they would be coming from every direction and I warned him after he threatened his usual bull steaming dung about nukes is that Egypt has been studying for quite some time all the possibbilities of where the sources of firing them would be from which with almost all powerful navies (which is jew one is hardly anywhere near there) would be submarines. Lots of obvous reasons why but mainly because of their stalhtyness and hard to find and not just that, once detected, to destroy before it fires its deadly amo. THIS is why one of the most primary reasons Egypt has invested in sonar technology since the early-mid 1970's is EXACTLY that.
> 
> It's no mistake and no applause by any means to suggest the jews are pretty smart and even actually very intelligent people that I'm sure they have several other methods to deploy their jerryjokes (isn;t that what their called, Jerry jokes lmaaoooo) and her, as 10 Egyptian of any age, type, profession etc. if they would give up their lives for something like this and you would get a 10/10 yes answer on that question.
> 
> Now, we do have peace with those rabid Palestinian beaters (they need to change their stupid uniforms to "wife beaters) because of that one POS that beat that poor Palestinan girl sitting prostrating on the Al Aqsa ground praying to Allah (who's the same God as the Jews but did that brianless lowlife know that? So the sentiment is different and seening all those people walking that directions from Sinai, it would be coming from 8 other ones once that old, rusty, leaky, stinky, sckunky takes 6 SCALPs along with several Kh-35s and some other surprises that jerk force is not the only one that can destroy camel schacks after the fact and call them successfull nuclear reactors hahahaha. Osisris might have had some merit but the one in Syria was the biggest fart on the planet lmaoooooo. Anyway, sorry that was another long post but come Saturday, after a super long and physical work, I take a mid-mirning nap then wake up with all this writing energy. Hope it's half enjoyable.
> 
> And since I haven't been able to get you those 2 pizzas I promised you if I was wrong, here's probably a better gift. Speaking of Al Galal Bergamini FREMM,
> 
> View attachment 890625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the first video I was referring to but to add a it to it (hard to believe someone can write that much let lone read it but I think for us Masryeen it's more than interesting) he did mention some of the other better units we know more about that mainly use the ARK-160 (which BTW I still haven't gotten my paws on one of those "civilian uses pieces to check it out but InshaAllah next springtime when @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose & myself) get to a backyard full off cans of beers since I don't think he drinks any of that crap -- I certainly don') and we might have a chance to check out one of those bad larrys and see how heavy they are and how accurate and how heavy is the recoil I can imagine it's pretty intense but I have a feeling we'll be shooting a lot more of my Maadi Misrs InshaAllah. Got 3 of them each nicer than the other with a couple of ex-soviet state-built AKMs but like I told you my last tiime, my favorite and seems to be most accurate is my Chinese MAC-90 AK-47 cop7 which has the complete mahogany wood stock with the thumbhole bored into it. Not sure why, but it is SO FRIGGIN accurate just with regular eyesight and a lot of fun to hold with that especually designed stock. Then we'll go to the boring range to see how accurate our Baretta 9mm and Glock 17 & 22 is.
> 
> Speaking of @joker88 , can you tell me if you think this is a custom-ready AW-149 for Egypt? I couldn't find a description, and neither could my best nephew in the world!
> 
> View attachment 890622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great point for sure and @The SC did answer it in quick format but are you ready to get the 9-million-word Gomiig irritation? looooool No, seriously. If you watch his video talk about installing part of the guidance radar system in the missile itself, that helps a lot as it's designed to take over once in the air. But of course the system has its own erectable radar that needs to be raised off the vehicle itself and raised to the max to get full radar view. but since we know the Egyptian Military has some of the best military engineers in the region, I'm sure they're formed a system where there is some form of remote control access to the main command and control sensor which takes over and then warns the radar vehicle to pop up and do a double check and either hide back underground and lure the jew F-zib and actually fire an unbearable salvo at it which then will trigger an air war they might have an advantage of when it comes to BVR but we have so much decoy to that BVR rubbish that many of the expected meteors and other IRST Ts that come with the Typhoons might need anti-spoofing to spoil that tech. A7hna been ghayar our methods and tech based on so many rears of intelligence and cooperation with others especially @Foinikas that guy has really helped us out a lot because they main enemy is a jew copycat. Not so much now but a lot of their previous and existing stuff is and I'm sure they didn't break any 3rd party rules they have with the jews, the HAF has WAAAAY too much integrity to do that but there are many other ways not to break the rules. That's one of the huge reasons we're such good budies but I bet you it has a lot more to do with the Polemic period with Egypt and now this new EZ naval contract and intense practicing we take with moth of those nations. If you think about it, who the heck else gets to use Gamal Abdel Nasser and Anwar Al Sadat like they own them? Eh da? Did we give them a pair of keys to each helicopter set cuz it sure seems that way LOLOL!


What I know is that Egypt can take second-hand Bergameni from Italy with a number of 2 to 4
And one from France used and almost Normandy
As for the aw149, the new variant is from a new deal with 12 of this type, and 10 of them have been manufactured so far
And there are 10 others of a different type for landing missions

A question for the brothers, what do you think about buying a used bergamini, knowing that the first piece entered service in 2013?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

joker88 said:


> What I know is that Egypt can take second-hand Bergameni from Italy with a number of 2 to 4
> And one from France used and almost Normandy
> As for the aw149, the new variant is from a new deal with 12 of this type, and 10 of them have been manufactured so far
> And there are 10 others of a different type for landing missions
> 
> A question for the brothers, what do you think about buying a used bergamini, knowing that the first piece entered service in 2013?


If its refurbished and fully upgraded to italian spec then im with it


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab is it true that UAE has deployed Barak AD?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330438282078023680
@Gomig-21 why does he say that we have R-77-1 which range to 110km not the normal R-77 missile (80km)


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330438282078023680
> @Gomig-21 why does he say that we have R-77-1 which range to 110km not the normal R-77 missile (80km)



I'm pretty sure he made a mistake there. Even the great Mahmoud Gamal acknowledged the same thing is that there still hasn't been the appearance of the R-77-1 in Egypt even though the M/M2 combined with its radar and IRST is very well capable of firing it. Who knows why. Maybe they didn't like the price and figured they didn't need them yet or they did in fact get them just haven't shown them but it's a big mystery for sure.


joker88 said:


> A question for the brothers, what do you think about buying a used bergamini, knowing that the first piece entered service in 2013?



Yes, 100%! a frigate built in 2013 or tested or allowed to navigate waters in 2013 is almost brand new . As long as the price is right and that might help solve a lot of the problems at the Alexandria shipyard if they bring someone who is a great visionary with a great plans to upgrade and afford to do it smartly. Like RAA says, as long as the Italians refurbish any serious matters (which I doubt there would be) then it's an automatic yes for me. What about you?

BTW, as a boater myself, the 2nd biggest problem with ships and water moving obstacles is fire is #1 and #2 is marine growth on the hull below the water line. those have to be scraped and cleaned and washed and then painted with very aggressive and toxic underwater paint to slow the growth down. Marine growth on the bottom of boats and ships slow them down greatly and of course what happens then is the ship slows down, can't stay in column line and certainly can't chase down other speeders. That's why you see a VERY VIGUROUS anti-fowling bottom on all the MK Ambassadors from the US. Their speed is CRUCIAL and a clean bottom is on the top of the list and for them, I don't think they hire or send divers down to clean the bottoms. The dry-dock the entire ship and power-spray it down completely removing every single barnacle and, marine growth before being aggressively inspected and sent back out to water.

Look what it does to a tiny 16ft (5 maybe 6 meter) sail ship that granted doesn't seem to have been used a lot at all or it would not have anything close to the magnitude of that growth.







But it's not surprising not too many people know this is a MAJOR aspect of military navy ship maintenance that most navies hire frogman who have companies and security clearances to dive under and scrape and clean and wipe down the bottom and make it look like a brand new baby's smooth and fresh bottom! lol. But most of the much larger corvettes and frigates end up in a drydock to expose the entire bottom and be able to also inspect any damages that might not have been noticed from the impact with an underwater rock or heavy sandbar etc. The NAVY is a HUGE operation. It's much, much, much easier to keep an F-16 lean than it is a Bergamini without a question but to answer @joker88 's question again, YES! For sure my brother (as long as the price is right of course) because the EN needs a many number of the larger frigates that we can customize because the Mediterranean and all our gas discoveries are not the only high value items we need to vigorously protect neither is the influx of the much larger number of cargo and other typos of ships that travel north and south of the Suez Canal MashaAllah, but we also have a huge responsibility to protect Bab El Mandab and that entire west side of the Sinai that many keep forgetting about for obvious reasons.

Who ( @Hydration you had a point for back then) said use the Gazelle as a little bird? Not sure this is Egyptian; it says so but...







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580698169259614211





Russian oxygen masks seem really large, don't they? Must be a reason for that.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm pretty sure he made a mistake there. Even the great Mahmoud Gamal acknowledged the same thing is that there still hasn't been the appearance of the R-77-1 in Egypt even though the M/M2 combined with its radar and IRST is very well capable of firing it. Who knows why. Maybe they didn't like the price and figured they didn't need them yet or they did in fact get them just haven't shown them but it's a big mystery for sure.
> 
> 
> Yes, 100%! a frigate built in 2013 or tested or allowed to navigate waters in 2013 is almost brand new . As long as the price is right and that might help solve a lot of the problems at the Alexandria shipyard if they bring someone who is a great visionary with a great plans to upgrade and afford to do it smartly. Like RAA says, as long as the Italians refurbish any serious matters (which I doubt there would be) then it's an automatic yes for me. What about you?
> 
> BTW, as a boater myself, the 2nd biggest problem with ships and water moving obstacles is fire is #1 and #2 is marine growth on the hull below the water line. those have to be scraped and cleaned and washed and then painted with very aggressive and toxic underwater paint to slow the growth down. Marine growth on the bottom of boats and ships slow them down greatly and of course what happens then is the ship slows down, can't stay in column line and certainly can't chase down other speeders. That's why you see a VER VIGUROUS anti-fowling bottom on all the MK Ambassadors from the US. Their speed is CRUCIAL and a clean bottom is on the top of the list and for them, I don't think they hire or send divers down to clean the bottoms. The dry-dock the entire ship and power-srpay it down completely removing every single barnacle and ,marine growth before being aggressively ispencted and sent back out to water.
> 
> Who ( @Hydration you ha a point for back then) said use the Gazelle as a little bird? Not sure this is Egyptian; it says so but...
> 
> View attachment 890773
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580698169259614211
> View attachment 890778
> 
> 
> Russian oxygen maxs seem really large don't they? Must be a reason for that.
> 
> View attachment 890779
> View attachment 890780


I don't think that it is an egyptian troop nor heli. No one in our Armed Forces has this type of camo. I want to know which heli will replace the Gazelle. HAL Dhruv has the same airframe so maybe it will be the replacement but I don't think that we will have LCH. For combat helis, we have MI-24 Hind, KA-52 and finally AH-64. Enta nazel emta Masr inshallah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I don't think that it is an egyptian troop nor heli. No one in our Armed Forces has this type of camo. I want to know which heli will replace the Gazelle. HAL Dhruv has the same airframe so maybe it will be the replacement but I don't think that we will have LCH. For combat helis, we have MI-24 Hind, KA-52 and finally AH-64. Enta nazel emta Masr inshallah?



Yeah I agree. I think a helo with the special designs for all the tasks needed for its missions like even having short rotors I think would be pretty important not only for the soldiers' safety but other things we normal grunts don't really know much about it. But I do like suggestions like the one Hydration made since it can be a brand newly built helo and doesn't have to be an old one chopped up and changed up. Maybe do that just for the first one or two prototypes to see if there would be any success. But new ones after that.

I like the Dhruv helo a lot. I like the stealthy dividing line which means they put a lot of planning into it's final mission design as well as its overall shape. Of course I think it will all come down to price, how many to tet up a ToT assembly line that makes both parties happy and how much involvement the Indians would have in its future usage. Something we never really heard much about the degree of that until the Tactical Report on what the Americans are requesting of the F-15s in Egypt. The part about which bases they need to operate out of was the most ludicrous thing i have ever heard of. We knew there were obviously some restrictions but nothing to that degree.

We ran into a few changes in family schedules that would've made the trip less family oriented for me so I postponed it for some other time InshaAllah.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Yeah I agree. I think a helo with the special designs for all the tasks needed for its missions like even having short rotors I think would be pretty important not only for the soldiers' safety but other things we normal grunts don't really know much about it. But I do like suggestions like the one Hydration made since it can be a brand newly built helo and doesn't have to be an old one chopped up and changed up. Maybe do that just for the first one or two prototypes to see if there would be any success. But new ones after that.


What was the proprosition of @Hydration 


Gomig-21 said:


> I like the Dhruv helo a lot. I like the stealthy dividing line which means they put a lot of planning into it's final mission design as well as its overall shape. Of course I think it will all come down to price, how many to tet up a ToT assembly line that makes both parties happy and how much involvement the Indians would have in its future usage. Something we never really heard much about the degree of that until the Tactical Report on what the Americans are requesting of the F-15s in Egypt. The part about which bases they need to operate out of was the most ludicrous thing i have ever heard of. We knew there were obviously some restrictions but nothing to that degree.


True, HAL Dhruv can integrate armaments which something Gazelle lacks a lot. And I am sure our version will be better than Indians. For me, we must get ToT for missile espically for Astra if we will buy them. Mowafe2 ya @Gomig-21 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I like the Dhruv helo a lot. I like the stealthy dividing line which means they put a lot of planning into it's final mission design as well as its overall shape. Of course I think it will all come down to price, how many to tet up a ToT assembly line that makes both parties happy and how much involvement the Indians would have in its future usage. Something we never really heard much about the degree of that until the Tactical Report on what the Americans are requesting of the F-15s in Egypt. The part about which bases they need to operate out of was the most ludicrous thing i have ever heard of. We knew there were obviously some restrictions but nothing to that degree.


And nothing about the Indian Egypt cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 You know in my university's canteen, I saw someone who worked in the Armée de l'Air and on his back there was Rafale logo.



He suggested to modify the gazelle helicopter to something like a little bird for special forces.








Ghostkiller said:


> True, HAL Dhruv can integrate armaments which something Gazelle lacks a lot. And I am sure our version will be better than Indians. For me, we must get ToT for missile espically for Astra if we will buy them. Mowafe2 ya @Gomig-21 ?



Aywa bzabt, but I'm positive it's full of Israeli stuff.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> He suggested to modify the gazelle helicopter to something like a little bird for special forces.
> 
> View attachment 890870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aywa bzabt, but I'm positive it's full of Israeli stuff.


But we can change them with french or italian stuff. But the most important thing is to build indigenous stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Drones specially made for Egypt: Wing Loong 1 D

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Does someone have Egyptian CH-5 photos?


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Drones specially made for Egypt: Wing Loong 1 D


I hope we got some ToT for the missiles.

@Gomig-21 @The SC do Rafale pilots and MIG-29 pilots talk to each other directly?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586763782134632450


----------



## Ghostkiller

Very good video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

My problem with him is that he is underestimating our cousins. To compete with them we must have an excellent defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration A7a, dollar will equal 30EGP next months. Rabena yostor.

It is rn 24,20


----------



## Ghostkiller

Fi ay tensions fi Masr?


----------



## Ghostkiller

According to him, we got R-37 @Gomig-21. And we are continuing the deal.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@sami_1 for you, will Egypt continue the SU-35 deal or not?


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> @sami_1 for you, will Egypt continue the SU-35 deal or not?









Same answer as before
Egypt or Russia The cancellation of the deal has not been announced
Egypt did not buy a replacement plane
Does Egypt need it or not for threats in countries such as Turkey, Ethiopia and ISIS in Libya

The plane has proven its worth, but also the efficiency of the R-37M ton missile in the longest success of an air-to-air missile that exceeded 200 km





The United States is still imposing an arms embargo on Egypt, and therefore Egypt does not care about any American objections or threats of sanctions because we are already under the sanctions circle USA is causing the collapse of the currencies of different countries of the world, so did you care about the economies of these countries?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Commando91

Does anyone have pictures of Egyptian special forces with dual NVGs?


----------



## Hydration

The 2nd attachment is he Egyptian?

@Gomig-21 Now thats one hell of a little bird lol. 
@Ghostkiller 30 EGP in months Bullshit


----------



## Hydration




----------



## reflecthofgeismar

Foinikas said:


> In the Byzantine Empire,they had a core of professionals who used to campaign and fight most of the battles and they also had the provincial armies,which were more or less,levies.
> 
> Egypt could have a part of the army as fully professional and let's say 2/3 as conscripts. Besides,you have a lot of people.
> 
> You can't have a huge professional army. It would be too expensive. The core has to be a modern,full-time,well-trained professional army that leads the conscripts,volunteers and reserves.



In the case of the Romiosi ("Byzantines") it depends on the timeline/era.
But yes, I like the idea of a mixed army-type, professionals, always ready supported by conscripts and in case of need, reserves.
So you have 200.000 professionals, 200.000 conscripts, few 100k reserves.
Should buy you enough time to train more troops if needed/possible.


----------



## Hydration



Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Drone *“June 30”




*

The June 30 Egyptian Drone is a heavy, medium altitude drone. It works for long-range reconnaissance, precision ground bombardment, targeting submarines, and electronic equipment consisting of synthetic aperture radar. For terrain monitoring, mapping and imaging capabilities inside tunnels and behind walls, and it can be loaded with monitoring pods, electro-optical correction, jamming pods, electronic warfare, real-time imaging and live battle, and enhanced communications. It has a unique aerodynamic design..

1- Payload: A ton and a half in the case of carrying the previous electronic equipment, synthetic aperture radar, jamming pods, electronic warfare, aiming and targeting pods. 

2- Range: The Egyptian drone can operate for about 60 to 70 continuous flight hours. 

4- Speed: The Egyptian drone can fly at a speed of 218 km per hour,

5- Guidance: satellites and ground guidance through the ground guidance room.

6- Armament: The Egyptian drone can carry a variety of weapons and a large variety of ammunition. The Egyptian drone carries a cruise missile “Saber” with a range of 240 km, guided in this way, with satellite, inertial and television guidance. It can also carry the "Nimrod" guided bomb, with a range of 60 km. As well as satellite guidance and electro-optical guidance. 

The Egyptian drone has a unique advantage in terms of its ability to carry the Italian “Flashback” torpedo from the Leonardo anti-submarine company with a range of 60 km. 

7- Altitude of the Drone: The Egyptian Drone can fly to a height of about 10 km. 

9- Engine: The Egyptian drone uses a turbine-electric hybrid engine. 

And of course, the Egyptian drone is a replica of the Emirati “Yabhon” drone. But as for the engine, Egypt did not disclose any details about it. But it is believed that it is the product of the Egyptian-Belarusian cooperation in the manufacture of drones, because what was mentioned in IDEX 2021 is that the engine is completely Egyptian production. Which certainly refers to the Egyptian-Belarusian cooperation.

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## Foinikas

reflecthofgeismar said:


> In the case of the Romiosi ("Byzantines") it depends on the timeline/era.
> But yes, I like the idea of a mixed army-type, professionals, always ready supported by conscripts and in case of need, reserves.
> So you have 200.000 professionals, 200.000 conscripts, few 100k reserves.
> Should buy you enough time to train more troops if needed/possible.


I also like the concept of Territorial Defence by Yugoslavia. It was very interesting. As well as the Kampfgruppen der Arbaiter Klass in East Germany.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> View attachment 891692


Which exercice?



The SC said:


> The Egyptian Drone *“June 30”
> 
> View attachment 891689
> *
> 
> The June 30 Egyptian Drone is a heavy, medium altitude drone. It works for long-range reconnaissance, precision ground bombardment, targeting submarines, and electronic equipment consisting of synthetic aperture radar. For terrain monitoring, mapping and imaging capabilities inside tunnels and behind walls, and it can be loaded with monitoring pods, electro-optical correction, jamming pods, electronic warfare, real-time imaging and live battle, and enhanced communications. It has a unique aerodynamic design..
> 
> 1- Payload: A ton and a half in the case of carrying the previous electronic equipment, synthetic aperture radar, jamming pods, electronic warfare, aiming and targeting pods.
> 
> 2- Range: The Egyptian drone can operate for about 60 to 70 continuous flight hours.
> 
> 4- Speed: The Egyptian drone can fly at a speed of 218 km per hour,
> 
> 5- Guidance: satellites and ground guidance through the ground guidance room.
> 
> 6- Armament: The Egyptian drone can carry a variety of weapons and a large variety of ammunition. The Egyptian drone carries a cruise missile “Saber” with a range of 240 km, guided in this way, with satellite, inertial and television guidance. It can also carry the "Nimrod" guided bomb, with a range of 60 km. As well as satellite guidance and electro-optical guidance.
> 
> The Egyptian drone has a unique advantage in terms of its ability to carry the Italian “Flashback” torpedo from the Leonardo anti-submarine company with a range of 60 km.
> 
> 7- Altitude of the Drone: The Egyptian Drone can fly to a height of about 10 km.
> 
> 9- Engine: The Egyptian drone uses a turbine-electric hybrid engine.
> 
> And of course, the Egyptian drone is a replica of the Emirati “Yabhon” drone. But as for the engine, Egypt did not disclose any details about it. But it is believed that it is the product of the Egyptian-Belarusian cooperation in the manufacture of drones, because what was mentioned in IDEX 2021 is that the engine is completely Egyptian production. Which certainly refers to the Egyptian-Belarusian cooperation.


Any sources?


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Does someone have Egyptian CH-5 photos?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947783461460463616
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ina-and-joint-manufacture-of-the-ch-4.535539/






https://defensenigeria.wordpress.com/2017/12/08/egypt-be-ones-first-operator-of-the-ch-5-drone/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325961301491929088






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059243398677360641


Ghostkiller said:


> Does someone have Egyptian CH-5 photos?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947783461460463616
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ina-and-joint-manufacture-of-the-ch-4.535539/






https://defensenigeria.wordpress.com/2017/12/08/egypt-be-ones-first-operator-of-the-ch-5-drone/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325961301491929088


Ghostkiller said:


> Which exercice?
> 
> 
> Any sources?



Yes of course many sources,. google it..


----------



## The SC

The arrival of the frigate "Al Aziz" (MEKO-A200) to the Alexandria base marked its joining the Egyptian Navy ..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hydration

joker88 said:


> View attachment 891841
> View attachment 891842
> View attachment 891843


Theres place for more surface to surface launchers i guess tgeyre doing that locally otherwise they wouldnt leave that much space. RAM-2 confirmed this is an air defence beast better than the berghamini (Missile wise)


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947783461460463616
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ina-and-joint-manufacture-of-the-ch-4.535539/
> 
> View attachment 891726
> 
> 
> https://defensenigeria.wordpress.com/2017/12/08/egypt-be-ones-first-operator-of-the-ch-5-drone/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325961301491929088
> View attachment 891727
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059243398677360641
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947783461460463616
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/egyp...ina-and-joint-manufacture-of-the-ch-4.535539/
> 
> View attachment 891726
> 
> 
> https://defensenigeria.wordpress.com/2017/12/08/egypt-be-ones-first-operator-of-the-ch-5-drone/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325961301491929088
> 
> Yes of course many sources,. google it..


Ik, I searched on twitter but I meant visual confirmation because in the air force day, he specified Wing Long I and II and not CH-5.






Mabrook ya gama3a. @Foinikas



https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/status/1587711654057353217


----------



## sami_1

China and its new offers for armament systems and to confront the various hostilities, which in light of the constant interest of the Egyptians in them, and about which negotiations have been taking place since 2018





In one picture, China displayed a simple statue

CH-7 aircraft with FH-71A aircraft
Which can simply work in the Mannad And Unmanned Teaming Systems of the Egyptian Air Force






China also provided the Tiltrotor VTOL UAV
It can be produced using the same engines used in the AR-500CJ
It carries a variety of armaments, including missiles and torpedoes, to work on the surface of ships, including crofts, frigates, and ships.
Miscellaneous Egyptian LHD

The Chinese series of missiles that will make a difference for the Egyptian surface ships because China is offering export versions of Hypersonic missiles by striking hostile sea and land targets
and merge it OFF SHELF





In addition to the fact that the development of armaments for China and the overtaking of European and American production necessitates the construction of the sack locally with joint designs with a company such as Lürssen Werft and the Indian companies that offer to build ships such as FREEM at a quarter of the cost of building them, which it offered to France itself in favor of the French Navy and not applying this idea is a kind of betrayal and destruction of financial resources National Domestic Limited We will explain why the joint local design with one of the international companies NVL Group allows Egypt to create innovative platforms, a vacant platform that works as a superimposed opv ship. More intensive weapons systems can be installed, as well as better equipment in command and control systems. Thus, the manufacture of 12 structures that can be used in a variety of styles. Also, the ease of integrating unmanned or unmanned flights. Modules for unmanned launchers or combination missiles with Mannad / Unmanned helicopters by providing sufficient space inside the ship, while Egypt has difficulty in rehabilitating old designs such as the MEKO-200EG & GOWIND-2500 because they did not take into account the development in this field, such as being platforms for managing UUV / USV and aircraft SWORM & Tiltrotor from the beginning as well as the concept Cube is a modular equipment to customize Navy and Coast Guard vessels








Simply put, what Europe has to offer is antique missiles, and relics like the Exocet are pathetic and ridiculous for those who buy them now. What MBDA is offering is an attempt to catch up with the ten-year-old NSM missile systems in terms of guidance systems with a design since 1970.






Cube is a modular equipment to customize Navy and Coast Guard vessels / One use case for a Cube module is launching UAVs from the side of a naval vessel






Simply take advantage of the cheap costs of manufacturing Indian components for missiles and torpedoes by integrating local missiles that depend on them. In any modern war that has proven economic, and the cost of destroying targets should be low, it is not smart to bring down a suicide drone, for example, at a cost of a thousand dollars, and perhaps even less with a missile with a price of one million dollars, in addition to placing the Indians in a competition for the benefit of the Chinese. Meeting the Egyptian needs away from Western policies that dwarfed their economies due to the refusal of countries to accept the arms embargo policy imposed by the West For example, India wants to sell RudraM2 & Akash NG SAM & BRAHMOS-NG China offers CX-1, YJ-12E, YJ-18, YJ-21, HQ-16FE at a lower price, and therefore the competition will turn into the best technical transfer and waffle prices that Egypt gets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> China and its new offers for armament systems and to confront the various hostilities, which in light of the constant interest of the Egyptians in them, and about which negotiations have been taking place since 2018
> 
> View attachment 891894
> 
> In one picture, China displayed a simple statue
> 
> CH-7 aircraft with FH-71A aircraft
> Which can simply work in the Mannad And Unmanned Teaming Systems of the Egyptian Air Force
> 
> 
> View attachment 891898
> 
> China also provided the Tiltrotor VTOL UAV
> It can be produced using the same engines used in the AR-500CJ
> It carries a variety of armaments, including missiles and torpedoes, to work on the surface of ships, including crofts, frigates, and ships.
> Miscellaneous Egyptian LHD
> 
> The Chinese series of missiles that will make a difference for the Egyptian surface ships because China is offering export versions of Hypersonic missiles by striking hostile sea and land targets
> and merge it OFF SHELF
> View attachment 891900
> 
> 
> In addition to the fact that the development of armaments for China and the overtaking of European and American production necessitates the construction of the sack locally with joint designs with a company such as Lürssen Werft and the Indian companies that offer to build ships such as FREEM at a quarter of the cost of building them, which it offered to France itself in favor of the French Navy and not applying this idea is a kind of betrayal and destruction of financial resources National Domestic Limited We will explain why the joint local design with one of the international companies NVL Group allows Egypt to create innovative platforms, a vacant platform that works as a superimposed opv ship. More intensive weapons systems can be installed, as well as better equipment in command and control systems. Thus, the manufacture of 12 structures that can be used in a variety of styles. Also, the ease of integrating unmanned or unmanned flights. Modules for unmanned launchers or combination missiles with Mannad / Unmanned helicopters by providing sufficient space inside the ship, while Egypt has difficulty in rehabilitating old designs such as the MEKO-200EG & GOWIND-2500 because they did not take into account the development in this field, such as being platforms for managing UUV / USV and aircraft SWORM & Tiltrotor from the beginning as well as the concept Cube is a modular equipment to customize Navy and Coast Guard vessels
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 891904
> 
> 
> Simply put, what Europe has to offer is antique missiles, and relics like the Exocet are pathetic and ridiculous for those who buy them now. What MBDA is offering is an attempt to catch up with the ten-year-old NSM missile systems in terms of guidance systems with a design since 1970.
> 
> View attachment 891928
> 
> 
> Cube is a modular equipment to customize Navy and Coast Guard vessels / One use case for a Cube module is launching UAVs from the side of a naval vessel
> 
> View attachment 891902
> 
> 
> Simply take advantage of the cheap costs of manufacturing Indian components for missiles and torpedoes by integrating local missiles that depend on them. In any modern war that has proven economic, and the cost of destroying targets should be low, it is not smart to bring down a suicide drone, for example, at a cost of a thousand dollars, and perhaps even less with a missile with a price of one million dollars, in addition to placing the Indians in a competition for the benefit of the Chinese. Meeting the Egyptian needs away from Western policies that dwarfed their economies due to the refusal of countries to accept the arms embargo policy imposed by the West For example, India wants to sell RudraM2 & Akash NG SAM & BRAHMOS-NG China offers CX-1, YJ-12E, YJ-18, YJ-21, HQ-16FE at a lower price, and therefore the competition will turn into the best technical transfer and waffle prices that Egypt gets
> 
> View attachment 891942


But the question is Egypt is getting ToT for examples radars, EW etc... from France Germany or just the frame of the ship? I am sure if we got ToT from India, we can make a better of version of it. But will India give us ToT for BrahMos NG Rudram and Astra and even radars?


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> whereas Sadat was was a brutal military guy who told the US I want the same F-16 the Jews are getting or you can shove the peace treaty up your *** wile we're going to France for their latest and greatest and we'll see & hope the next war gets us our COMPLETE Sinai with the loss of 3/5 of Israelabiatcha population, Naturally Nixon had Vietnam stuck so far up his a$$ he told Kisshishasswipe handle it which way you want


Ahahhahahah the F-16s and F-15s Israel had shot down 80 of Syria's MiG23s and MiG21s and destroyed 29 SAM sites with 0 causalties, the same MiG23s, 21s and SAM sites Egypt had.

Israel would have rocked your incompetent ***'s world. 

Whatever plane you'll get we will destroy your entire air force and air defense force within hours

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> But the question is Egypt is getting ToT for examples radars, EW etc... from France Germany or just the frame of the ship? I am sure if we got ToT from India, we can make a better of version of it. But will India give us ToT for BrahMos NG Rudram and Astra and even radars?


China showcases unmanned HD-1A missile launcher In addition to firing from old aircraft such as the F-16 & MIRAGE-2000






The answer is more simple
NVL Group is the one who introduced to Egypt
Shipbuilding locally away from traditional designs such as the MEKO-300 / GOWIND-2500 / FREEM
to reduce cost 

Negotiations with countries such as Japan because it has better AESA radar technologies than European production
The same is true of South Korea, and Egypt will not buy weapons from South Korea, which are very expensive, due to the transfer of technology in other systems





Replacement for the American Harpoon and the Japanese TYPE-12 Exocet Supersonic speed and extended range 400+ km





Also, China, for example, some were mocking the frigate TYPE-54A
China sold an AESA radar to Pakistan with 16 CM-302 missiles, LY-80, have a current range of 100 km, and even HQ-16FE missiles are considered one of the programs
Development of the Egyptian Buk-MB / BUK-M1-2 missiles
In other words, the past is for the benefit of Europe, the future for Asia. We mentioned in the past that turning to Europe was originally for personal interests and not for the national interest. For several years, we said Egypt would turn to ASIAN in armaments and weapons manufacturing because Egypt does not have sufficient financial capacity to meet all its needs of Western weapons at the prices of Western weapons. This is taking into account that the West deliberately sold weapons with reduced capabilities to Egypt, so the point is that Western weapons are better or their technical level is higher. The cost led to the destruction of high-cost Western weapons at low cost




Another important point: Why did the Russians buy Iranian drones that cost 10,000 dollars to manufacture at a price of 20,000 dollars? Simply, they are less expensive than a Russian cruise missile whose price is 1.5 million dollars to destroy the same target.




Also, the Russians tend to buy the Iranian Fateh missiles, because their price is 1/10 of the Russian Iskander’s price, with a reasonable level of accuracy and destruction.

The West is selling weapons of modest performance and level to Egypt so that it will not be able to address a wide range of targets, at an astronomical cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ahlan wa sahlan! 









Η πρώτη αιγυπτιακή MEKO A200 έφθασε στην Αλεξάνδρεια - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Το Αιγυπτιακό Ναυτικό καλωσόρισε την Τετάρτη στην Αλεξάνδρεια την πρώτη φρεγάτα MEKO A200, που η Αίγυπτος απέκτησε από τη Γερμανία. Η Αίγυπτος έχει παραγγείλει τέσσερις φρεγάτες του τύπου, στο πλαίσιο συμφωνίας που προβλέπει την κατασκευή των πρώτων τριών στη Γερμανία και της τέταρτης στην...




www.ptisidiastima.com


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Ahlan wa sahlan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η πρώτη αιγυπτιακή MEKO A200 έφθασε στην Αλεξάνδρεια - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> Το Αιγυπτιακό Ναυτικό καλωσόρισε την Τετάρτη στην Αλεξάνδρεια την πρώτη φρεγάτα MEKO A200, που η Αίγυπτος απέκτησε από τη Γερμανία. Η Αίγυπτος έχει παραγγείλει τέσσερις φρεγάτες του τύπου, στο πλαίσιο συμφωνίας που προβλέπει την κατασκευή των πρώτων τριών στη Γερμανία και της τέταρτης στην...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com











Η πρώτη αιγυπτιακή MEKO A200 έφθασε στην Αλεξάνδρεια - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Το Αιγυπτιακό Ναυτικό καλωσόρισε την Τετάρτη στην Αλεξάνδρεια την πρώτη φρεγάτα MEKO A200, που η Αίγυπτος απέκτησε από τη Γερμανία. Η Αίγυπτος έχει παραγγείλει τέσσερις φρεγάτες του τύπου, στο πλαίσιο συμφωνίας που προβλέπει την κατασκευή των πρώτων τριών στη Γερμανία και της τέταρτης στην...




www-ptisidiastima-com.translate.goog





translated version

Yunan habayebna



Beny Karachun said:


> Ahahhahahah the F-16s and F-15s Israel had shot down 80 of Syria's MiG23s and MiG21s and destroyed 29 SAM sites with 0 causalties, the same MiG23s, 21s and SAM sites Egypt had.


Nokia vs Iphone.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ghostkiller said:


> Nokia vs Iphone.


Give us the Nokia we will still win

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beny Karachun said:


> Give us the Nokia we will still win


Ok you are right (being sarcastic ofc)


----------



## Hydration

sami_1 said:


> The information we provide as a result of the extended exposure to the news for many years and in a cumulative manner, as well as knowing the way the Egyptians think, the matter here is not an informed source, but when you understand how a person plans, things differ
> 
> When we mentioned specific points that the most important for Egyptian frigates and corvettes
> Electronic equipment such as radar and electronic warfare systems, so possessing superiority in these points, I made them clear, is the basis. The West restricts Egyptian armament to a minimum, and you must deal with them intelligently.
> 
> View attachment 889459
> 
> Simply find Egyptian negotiations with Japan for obsidian surface missiles such as TYPE-12 and BVR missiles such as Mitsubishi AAM-4
> The same is true of the WVR AAM-5 missiles
> To get out of the scope of alienation restrictions or weapons
> The obvious ones, such as Exocet and Harun, especially with the knowledge that these Japanese missiles are subject to development programs and are Western missiles.
> The same is true of the Taiwanese TC-2 missiles, which have a speed of Mach 5. Is it an alternative to the European MICA/METEOR missiles?
> To get out of the scope of alienation restrictions or weapons
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60682-egypt-mhi-and-ashms-missiles
> (
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reportedly in talks with the Japanese company Mitsubishi Heavy Industries (MHI) for the procurement of anti-ship missiles (AshMs), a transfer of technology (ToT) and a license agreement for air-to-air missiles (AAMs).
> Tactical Report has prepared a 185-word report to shed more light on the subject. )
> View attachment 889475
> 
> 
> Europe itself wants to cooperate with Japan for AESA radars for the AAM-4.5 missile to develop a new missile with a ramjet engine for it to be used in Europe
> 
> 
> 
> So what I am saying stems from following the thought and not the sources
> 
> In other words, we simply put forward the reality that the Egyptian frigates and corvettes are the leaders of combat work teams
> View attachment 889474
> 
> But also to exploit every development that occurs in armament or the emergence of new equipment that can be employed with a new thought
> Like the Italian AW609 aircraft, it can be used for LHD MISTRAL to serve as an electronic warfare and early warning framework, and even in other copies of the naval patrol launched from it after the appropriate preparations for it. We will not say to combat submarines, but everything is on the table and can be employed.
> 
> In the past, Egypt cooperated with the Turks in the production of the MRTP-20 boat, and relations were severed. Egypt later produced an upgraded version of it with Japanese engines and various modifications.
> 
> The same is true of the MRTP-33 missile launchers, and they are equipped with the Chinese C-905KD missile. The publication of this information is one of the annual reports of the Turkish companies for arms sales, and they have implemented contracts with the Egyptian market, so the next point for Egypt and the most logical is the production of the UUV launcher based on the MRTP-20 This point stems from the traditional thought The Egyptians, as a result of their low level of management, are trying to take advantage of everything they have available
> 
> View attachment 889464
> 
> 
> To illustrate a simple example, many years ago, we published the SCRAB-324 plane project, in which Egypt purchased 56 planes from America and operates with the Harpoon missile engine, so it is very natural that Egypt prevents the production of the fleeing missile engines locally within the technical insurance programs for American armament in Egypt, which is supposed to move to another stage in the production of the plane. With better specifications, at least, to maintain the numbers of planes and exploit the platforms for many years. Exploiting the plane as a projectile for the old Egyptian F-4E and F-16 planes and converting it into a cruise missile due to the fact that Egypt makes the best use of every weapon it has
> View attachment 889465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same thought that developed the ASN-209 plane into another version called NUT to escape from being a Chinese product to integrate a French FLIR on it and perhaps exploit a better engine after reducing its weight by 25% to raise its performance level and flight range to 16 hours instead of 10-12 hours and the armed version 14 flight hour
> Acquiring Korean technologies may raise their level to 24 hours of flight and use other munitions besides Chinese munitions.
> 
> We come to the most important point in the world, which has a problem with the production capabilities of baskets now
> 
> Countries such as Turkey, Iran and Pakistan do not find fighter suppliers for them
> So Egypt is supposed to expand the options for obtaining fighters for other countries such as India and transport planes such as Japan and Brazil, and also employing transport planes in new tasks that reduce the consumption of fighters, such as converting them into platforms to launch 9-12 cruise missiles in one flight or launching unmanned aircraft or SWARM aircraft
> We return to the Egyptian points of defects, such as the weak leadership efficiency, the clarity of ambition, their limited creativity, and corruption as well. Appointing leaders with limited competence is a type of high-performance corruption. Corruption is not only bribery and bribery, and it is also not free from any country, but its increase in Egypt by choosing a leadership with limited intelligence is reflected in Egypt
> I give you a very simple example of how I develop my relations with India with a different thought
> 
> Egypt is an annual arms market of $5 billion and a market for weapons components of no less than $2 billion. When negotiating with a country such as India or Japan, I focus on the points that Egypt, when we expand the framework of its cooperation with India, will expand the Indian industrial base, which will reflect on India’s capabilities in increasing the local component and the independence of a weapons manufacturer. Therefore, its negotiations with the West to obtain technology will be more flexible for it. In return, I, as Egypt, enter as a partner in the development of some weapons by providing funding
> A very simple example is given
> 
> Egypt needs fifth and 5.5 generation fighters as well
> 
> But Egypt needs 4.5 fighters if the TEJAS MK1A project is completed, and we are the first to promote it as an idea and a preference over the modest Korean for performance, efficiency, high financial cost, higher political cost and lower performance for the FA-50, and we rejected it from the beginning. MK1A with a number, for example, 120 for the local market to the production of the TEDBF
> With the participation of Egypt, with an amount of 600 million dollars, the development program has increased the 1750 million Indian dollars, provided that the production of the aircraft is accelerated, so that it enters service with India 2027 and Egypt 2029
> View attachment 889458
> 
> 
> The Egyptian version will not be to work on aircraft carriers and therefore will be lighter in weight than the version that operates on aircraft carriers with the fact that the selected engine has a thrust of at least 100 KN and will be replaced in the future with an engine with a capacity of 125 KN
> Egypt’s purchase of 60 aircraft, of which it will benefit the Egyptian Air Force, the cost of the aircraft will be much lower than the Rafale, which will be at least 70% of the cost of the Rafale, which also suffers from the inability to produce in sufficient numbers for international markets
> It also allows the use of other munitions that are less expensive than MBDA munitions
> 
> 
> You simply use the competition between countries to get the best offers available
> Cooperation with Japan will provide it with additional profits from previous national projects that were working with low economic feasibility, Egyptian purchases from them, and cooperation with Japan will expand the industrial base of both countries.
> 
> Cooperation with India in missile components and in some missile programs will benefit both bodies, because engineering will be able to expand its industrial base, and this must come at a good price in technology transfer, because simply expanding the circle of competition will benefit the Egyptians
> 
> View attachment 889470
> 
> ASTRA-MK3


So we are talking if you were the leader thats what you would do instead of the incomptent leadership. Stir up competition to get the best deals from asia+europe. Isnt this exactly what the incomptent leadership is doing?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Hydration said:


> So we are talking if you were the leader thats what you would do instead of the incomptent leadership. Stir up competition to get the best deals from asia+europe. Isnt this exactly what the incomptent leadership is doing?


I wish we see more of our own R&D. We can't just rely on licence production etc... We have an industry since 50ies.


----------



## Ghostkiller

All SOF will be in Sharm El Sheikh hahahaha @Gomig-21 @Hydration @MXX_13 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC do Rafale pilots and MIG-29 pilots talk to each other directly?



Ayw tab3an. In the beginning they had different helmets that worked only with their own aircraft and the linkage and radar components were separate. In time as we heard and read about certain systems that combined all systems including navy ones, it's not difficult to assume that they had all their helmets with avionics connected in a way that makes that com work flawlessly. This was also one of the major issues the US had with the Su-35S. The F-16s are most certainly kept out of that system, but there are other ways to make that work too.



Ghostkiller said:


> According to him, we got R-37 @Gomig-21. And we are continuing the deal.



I know this fella is pretty knowledgeable like most doing these videos, but this guy speaks to that certain ex-general who is also very careful when answering heavy questions.

My only problem is 2 things 1) If the deal for the Su-35s is continuing, what is the delay? Negotiations with the US for something equal or better? We, just as forum grunts are smart enough to know that will NEVER happen. Even if it's the latest of the latest F-15EX modified to the max, there will be such severe restrictions that would not come close to not only the lethalithy of the Su-35, but the freedom and weapons that would come with it. That's what makes me doubt that position. But to the heck am I? lol.

2) As far as the R37M (not sure what the M stands for maybe someone can clue me) is not a regular missile. It's not even in the class of the Meteor in the sense of its hypersonic speeds. Providing a series of hypersonic missiles of that magnitude) to any country especially Egypt and let's not forget, Russia has a certain huge love for the protection of Israel, not as big as the US' of course, but it's there without a question and giving Egypt a set of missiles that can destroy even a single one of their AWACs is almost a violation of the MTCR. Hypersonic weapons have been around for a while but in much smaller scales than nothing like the magnitude of the R37M. So just like the R-27 (which I have no idea why we haven't seen it yet, perhaps because of its lethal range nor have we seen the R-77-1 either), something tells me that until we see either (and they've shown other major ground attack munitions for the MiG-29M/M2 and the R-77), it's very hard for me, to believe the in especially the R-37M to be in Egypt and in which platform would it be used with? Perhaps if the S-35 deal does go through and we see it mounted on one of them, then I'll believe it or of course, or, if the army spokesman claims it in one of the official videos.



Beny Karachun said:


> Ahahhahahah the F-16s and F-15s Israel had shot down 80 of Syria's MiG23s and MiG21s and destroyed 29 SAM sites with 0 causalties, the same MiG23s, 21s and SAM sites Egypt had.
> 
> Israel would have rocked your incompetent ***'s world.
> 
> Whatever plane you'll get we will destroy your entire air force and air defense force within hours



Ok, man, whatever makes you sleep at night. Just don't forget that same arrogance that made you offer your flag to the AFRICAN side of the canal and then tucking tail losing almost half of Sinai after your BBC TV showing loool that was the funniest thing when we only used 5 military divisions that already knew all your silly anti canal crossing secrets. 






@The SC , there's another version of BBC TV action that says A LOT just in one pic, not a bunch of captured SAM engineers or whatever. No disrespect with cuffs and AK-s drawn on them in case they decide to pull some jew-jitsu or something stupid where they'd take a horrible beating. And that flag (amongst several others) were taken in 6 hours not 6 days lmao.

Don't ever underestimate an enemy's strength like your one-eyed bandit did after 1967. How many underwear do you think he had to change in 1973?

And speaking honestly, we don't care about you as individuals just as you most likely feel the same way about us. Our beef with your despicable acts is your inhuman treatment of the Palestinians and the AMAZING recent anti Israeli nuke vote at the UN which of course the US will veto and you'll spit on. But the point is, with all the EURO countries willing to sell some of their best and modern equipment as they can to Egypt is a GREAT sign of many things. No one wants to throw you into the sea, we want you to human up.

Speaking of some new equipment, some larger images of the first MEKO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> All SOF will be in Sharm El Sheikh hahahaha @Gomig-21 @Hydration @MXX_13 @The SC



If Erdogan shows up, he better 






lol. I heard Biden might be showing up not sure how true that is.

And what's up with the Brits and Charle's fat hands? The heck with him Boris is a much funner character with that crazy hardo.

*



*

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sami_1

Hydration said:


> So we are talking if you were the leader thats what you would do instead of the incomptent leadership. Stir up competition to get the best deals from asia+europe. Isnt this exactly what the incomptent leadership is doing?









There is a big difference in doing this from the start
And you are doing it after you are in a bad and deteriorating economic situation
The skilled leadership is well-planned. The faculties are the ones who move with the policy of reaction after years. They did not waste years on the state in development and do what was supposed years ago. The state’s external debt cost over 160 billion dollars and 6000 billion pounds as a public debt, which means the lesson is very expensive for the Egyptian people.




The one who bears the bill of corruption and mismanagement that is trying to impress me that they are competent and do what is supposed after 8 years and after the ruin of Malta, as the saying goes

Japanese creativity Why Japanese radar








the smart block module was since there wasn't any info in the video. Looks like it's a build your own GaN X-band AESA. Customers can buy the pre-built module blocks and combine them to the required size/output needed.


----------



## Hydration

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 892299
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference in doing this from the start
> And you are doing it after you are in a bad and deteriorating economic situation
> The skilled leadership is well-planned. The faculties are the ones who move with the policy of reaction after years. They did not waste years on the state in development and do what was supposed years ago. The state’s external debt cost over 160 billion dollars and 6000 billion pounds as a public debt, which means the lesson is very expensive for the Egyptian people.
> View attachment 892300
> 
> The one who bears the bill of corruption and mismanagement that is trying to impress me that they are competent and do what is supposed after 8 years and after the ruin of Malta, as the saying goes
> 
> Japanese creativity Why Japanese radar
> View attachment 892294
> 
> View attachment 892295
> 
> the smart block module was since there wasn't any info in the video. Looks like it's a build your own GaN X-band AESA. Customers can buy the pre-built module blocks and combine them to the required size/output needed.


So according to you we were supposed to put our money on long term projects that would pay off after a decade and are attached with a heavy price tag instead of meeting our army's immediate needs in a region that was about to eat us? Even then most of the indegenous projects and cooperations with other countries never see the public so who am I or You to judge? 

And i dont understand is your problem with the presidency or the heads of the likes of AIO but you talking about the debt confirmed it was about the presidency. 

Iam sure you know the importance of diversifying arms resources and the only possible sources that were outside of american influence were china and india. India doesnt have any naval vessels that were of any value to the armed forces. China on the other hand did but relyng on them for your future navy means theres no source-diversity and you will be a semi vassal state typical to what our beloved Mubarak did الله يرحموا.

Even if India had vessels of value countrary to the Europeans they will never meet the date of delivery needed our navy was in a pitful shape we wouldve been dominated by neighbouring navies for our gas date of delivery and the quality of the vessels is what all mattered at that time. Progress in the lab can wait and these deals gave us the opportunity to open up a front with multiple countries to begin real devlopment for our naval manfacturing and you know more about than me.

The debt was used to build country from the ground up from the zero point in maximum speed after it suffered from corruption and the deeds of mubarak who left us in a backward stage while the likes of south korea developed itself india developed itself hell even Turkey developed with its own twisted ways. Factories were built some of them are the largest on the planet most of them are the largest in the region a complete overhaul of the terrible state of infastructure of the country that lead to investments that led to GDP growth and will make us the center of transit and production for green energy if done right to the world mainly Europe. Develooed countrues like Japan the US China the UK have enormous external debt but compared with percetage to GDP its duable. 

Turks suffered the exact same conditions we are in 2002 of economic overhaul and theyre now considered developed it doesnt matter if erdoghan today is destroying that develooment but it doesnt matter they reached a developed state. Tunis debt is the one that you should worry about or the likws of other african countries not Egypt. Think about who got us in that situation in the first place and talk about prorities of the state.

If you are hinting about the use of chinese missiles on our European naval vessels or even Indian munitions or even japanese its not happening unless we are able to manipulate everyone. There is negotiations with Japan about manfacturing radars and you know about it and that would take time to show its fruits was not suitable for our situation 8 years ago. 

Today our Armed forces are in a better shape and can now focus on our development while securing our short term needs* I dont see the problem you are hinting at except that you have something personal with thr goverment or you dont know what are the priorities of the state at different times*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> For several years, we said Egypt would turn to ASIAN in armaments and weapons manufacturing because Egypt does not have sufficient financial capacity to meet all its needs of Western weapons at the prices of Western weapons. This is taking into account that the West deliberately sold weapons with reduced capabilities to Egypt, so the point is that Western weapons are better or their technical level is higher. The cost led to the destruction of high-cost Western weapons at low cost



The only ones who really downgraded were the US and Russia (the latter to a very small extent). They didn't want to give us the long-range bombers that would reach Tel Aviv because they really were not interested in seeing hundreds of thousands of dead Israelis. They saw enough in Sinai but their main purpose for help was not to see Soviet weapons beaten by US ones. That was their primary concern, so their help was great but could've been much better.

Now we see Tunisia flip upside down and suddenly it triggers a disturbing phenomenon in Syria and Liby and who's in the middle of all this? What do you do in this case? Save money? NO WAY. Not only that, you get a hungry junchy across the sea threatening your newfound wealth which is then the only way to be able to use as valuable collateral for the $170 billion spent and get ready for another $20 billion if the EFT and all its ranged weapons go through.

I don't believe Sisi is a self-absorbed individual who will only do what he thinks are right but really listens to ALL his advisers and takes the ones who make the most sense on ways to repay and also tries to convince the others who aren't on board, and all get in agreement which is a far cry from what Sadat and certainly Mubarak used to do.

I like the Chinese ideas but they are a bit difficult to deal with and the Japanese are pawns to the US. So our move to Europe was nothing short of genius especially when that orange baboon threatened NATO and created enemies with especially France. 

Are you going to be ok when they order the 12 Scorpenes and Aircracft carrier for $37 million? Check in with us please we want to be sure you're still ok!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> The only ones who really downgraded were the US and Russia (the latter to a very small extent). They didn't want to give us the long-range bombers that would reach Tel Aviv because they really were not interested in seeing hundreds of thousands of dead Israelis. They saw enough in Sinai but their main purpose for help was not to see Soviet weapons beaten by US ones. That was their primary concern, so their help was great but could've been much better.
> 
> Now we see Tunisia flip upside down and suddenly it triggers a disturbing phenomenon in Syria and Liby and who's in the middle of all this? What do you do in this case? Save money? NO WAY. Not only that, you get a hungry junchy across the sea threatening your newfound wealth which is then the only way to be able to use as valuable collateral for the $170 billion spent and get ready for another $20 billion if the EFT and all its ranged weapons go through.
> 
> I don't believe Sisi is a self-absorbed individual who will only do what he thinks are right but really listens to ALL his advisers and takes the ones who make the most sense on ways to repay and also tries to convince the others who aren't on board, and all get in agreement which is a far cry from what Sadat and certainly Mubarak used to do.
> 
> I like the Chinese ideas but they are a bit difficult to deal with and the Japanese are pawns to the US. So our move to Europe was nothing short of genius especially when that orange baboon threatened NATO and created enemies with especially France.
> 
> Are you going to be ok when they order the 12 Scorpenes and Aircracft carrier for $37 million? Check in with us please we want to be sure you're still ok!


I am totally against aircraft carriers. We don't need them at all. You mean 37 billion not millions hahahaha. Our role is more of regional power and not a world power.

I wish we can deal more China so we can more ToTs and maybe reverse engineer them hahaha.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Covid-19, Russian-Ukraine war, now tension in the Gulf. Rabena Yostor begad. Maybe USA will let us have the AIM-120 if something is happening.


----------



## sami_1

Hydration said:


> So according to you we were supposed to put our money on long term projects that would pay off after a decade and are attached with a heavy price tag instead of meeting our army's immediate needs in a region that was about to eat us? Even then most of the indegenous projects and cooperations with other countries never see the public so who am I or You to judge?
> 
> And i dont understand is your problem with the presidency or the heads of the likes of AIO but you talking about the debt confirmed it was about the presidency.
> 
> Iam sure you know the importance of diversifying arms resources and the only possible sources that were outside of american influence were china and india. India doesnt have any naval vessels that were of any value to the armed forces. China on the other hand did but relyng on them for your future navy means theres no source-diversity and you will be a semi vassal state typical to what our beloved Mubarak did الله يرحموا.
> 
> Even if India had vessels of value countrary to the Europeans they will never meet the date of delivery needed our navy was in a pitful shape we wouldve been dominated by neighbouring navies for our gas date of delivery and the quality of the vessels is what all mattered at that time. Progress in the lab can wait and these deals gave us the opportunity to open up a front with multiple countries to begin real devlopment for our naval manfacturing and you know more about than me.
> 
> The debt was used to build country from the ground up from the zero point in maximum speed after it suffered from corruption and the deeds of mubarak who left us in a backward stage while the likes of south korea developed itself india developed itself hell even Turkey developed with its own twisted ways. Factories were built some of them are the largest on the planet most of them are the largest in the region a complete overhaul of the terrible state of infastructure of the country that lead to investments that led to GDP growth and will make us the center of transit and production for green energy if done right to the world mainly Europe. Develooed countrues like Japan the US China the UK have enormous external debt but compared with percetage to GDP its duable.
> 
> Turks suffered the exact same conditions we are in 2002 of economic overhaul and theyre now considered developed it doesnt matter if erdoghan today is destroying that develooment but it doesnt matter they reached a developed state. Tunis debt is the one that you should worry about or the likws of other african countries not Egypt. Think about who got us in that situation in the first place and talk about prorities of the state.
> 
> If you are hinting about the use of chinese missiles on our European naval vessels or even Indian munitions or even japanese its not happening unless we are able to manipulate everyone. There is negotiations with Japan about manfacturing radars and you know about it and that would take time to show its fruits was not suitable for our situation 8 years ago.
> 
> Today our Armed forces are in a better shape and can now focus on our development while securing our short term needs* I dont see the problem you are hinting at except that you have something personal with thr goverment or you dont know what are the priorities of the state at different times*




The difference between you and me is that I came into contact with the corrupt system that you are talking about. As for the story that it builds a state with loans, then whoever manages commercial or industrial matters understands perfectly what happens, things are reflected very naturally.

You did not build it with loans, but also with multiple sources of income, the Egyptian national projects that you are talking about cost
16000 billion pounds failed administration
There are high rates of corruption in any project without oversight and the attribution of the direct order is corruption by direct order

We have given examples of mismanagement in the past

Iran purchased electricity production plants from Minya. Offset demanded that Iran manufacture turbines locally in exchange for Germany supplying the stations.
The result today, Iran has exported 40 turbines to Russia for Russian power stations
On the other hand, you set up 3 power stations with a value of 6 billion dollars at the same time, their production is 14,400 megawatts, your surplus electricity is 28,000 megabytes. You sell it to the citizen at prices of 1 EGP simply because the citizen pays for your corruption in the administration. Everyone knows that the stations were indeed a political bribery for Germany to accept the current ruling regime.
The story of you are building national projects that will return after many years. This is a lie because it is simply without economic feasibility
There were priorities for the state, which are industry and agriculture, but contracting projects were implemented
You are talking about attracting investors, and you don’t know anything at all. What is troubling investors in Egypt is the ruling regime and its tools. The politics of the army’s intervention and control over the economy, whether officially or by army and intelligence officers, and even accepting personal companies for some with investors made investors flee. Officers with one pen who confiscate money or entrust it with the regime learns with the Egyptian investor that he is a thief and a thief because corruption sees everyone as corrupt.
Any new system appoints a new group. This group wants to become the owner of money and influence at the same time, as I explained to you earlier. Many investors have escaped from the participation of the army or army officers in a personal deal, in or out of service.
Why did the state fail to establish oil refining complexes with Korean companies and others? The former Undersecretary of the Ministry of Petroleum offered to bring investors to enter companies in return for a commission for him and his gang of 15%.
With a simple example, iron and steel fluctuate, the Russians offer 80%
From financing through them, but the insistence that the factory lose to sell residential investment lands, as a result, not only destroyed the factory and Helwan factories, but also the loss of 300 million tons of iron ores
And we gave an example of a factory like Coke that was closed despite making gains because there is a destructive policy that takes place in the same way. 20 million square meters of industrial land requested by investors are converted into residential

Everyone flees from the investments in Egypt, and the state is harassed to invest and only allow those who follow it, and the result is not only a debtor state that is not able to pay the interest on the debt, but also unable to lend. There are conditions for the state bank, including the expulsion of the army from managing the economy for more loans. It is reflected in the cost of goods and services that include the interest of loans and repaid them due to the failure of the economic feasibility of any development project that was established

Countries obtained funding for the projects from road tolls that are not officially registered, money imposed on businessmen to settle their files, land construction waste, land sale and seizure, all of which were outside the official framework, and they are thousands of billions. You stop. You say I am hostile to the system. The issue is thus reversed. Every month you borrow a billion dollars and every day you borrow a billion pounds locally. Are there countries that are managed by loans? Why projects with 16,000 billion do not come with a return that pays off the value of the loans? You are talking about the returns after 10 years from a naive who convinced you of that
I give you a simple example. You built a new road. It is natural that in this way it is easy to buy lands to set up facilities on it. Therefore, this anomaly is achieved. It has road fees that pay any returns where it goes.

Even like sewage projects, biogas and fertilizers are extracted. Any returns that come on the same day of operation. Energy from the biogas. Saving 70% of the operation of the plant to treat water for the treated sewage. It is assumed that it is used in the cultivation of wooden trees, which came with a huge return that originally covers the cost of these stations.

Egypt has obtained aid and grants from the Gulf, facilities, and Europe in the form of brilliance over the past years

But you, as a country, are a failure in the administration, and your corruption as a country makes the return low
Development by b.o.t . projects
It was rejected from us, most of the loan commission and the ease of assigning projects to Egyptian contractors, which facilitates bribery and the local corruption system. Therefore, the executed project, the return from it, is much less than any return, so whoever destroys the state is the policy used in the administration

It is not possible to tool a state with hot money. Only amateurs and gangs can do this policy, and the result is the withdrawal of tens of billions and the exposure of the Egyptian economy. Did you know that you stopped importing completely?
Rather, your country is unable to provide 250 million dollars worth of feed on ships in front of the Egyptian ports, which has led to an increase in the cost of poultry in Egypt.

You are talking what is my problem with
AOI, or military production, is very simple
These companies invested 1 billion dollars 50 years ago, any company that had 1 billion dollars and a weapons market of 4-5 billion dollars annually. Extinct because the value of a billion dollars from 50 years 10 now

A question arises: what does the aircraft factory produce in the eighties? It used to produce 134 Tokinawa planes, more than 80 Gazelle planes, and 37 Vagit planes.
With the cowardice of assembling 120 Chinese F6 fighters and 120 Chinese F7 planes, assembling Magic missiles

A factory for planes in Egypt produces how many planes is now zero Is Egypt's production since 2012
18 ASN-209 aircraft, strategic production
A plane, whose manufacturing cost does not exceed $150,000, is being sold for two million dollars and is waiting for a customer

You are your ambition to export Fahd armored vehicles within 5 years. Egypt exported 50 Fahd armored vehicles at the same time, Turkey exported 5000 armored vehicles.

The Egyptian jeep factory has a production capacity of 16800 in one shift annually and three shifts, with a production capacity of more than 51,000 vehicles.
What is the size of its production now? Are jeeps now produced in Egypt? Of course not
That is, simply, are you proud of this now, the production, its size and its value?

Egypt's system has changed since 2013, meaning that you have not achieved any success in these companies for several years

I give you another example, Factory 200, the war can produce stopped tanks. The factory capacity is 500 tanks, self-propelled guns, and heavy armored vehicles annually. When the factory operates with 15% of its capacity for productivity, its name is success. So when you defend projects that are run without economic feasibility, and with less than 15% of its capacity, the problem is that I am a mother. Among you, you do not have an iota of shame about importing weapons from us to the Emirates or countries as old as Bosnia and Herzegovina 20 years
You are a country that uses 15 different combat rifles, and you have an army and police market of 2 million people. The volume of your production of rifles, machine guns and grenade launchers is 21,400 pieces annually.
Is this an area of pride, dignity and national pride among countries, whether the production of your vessels is unable to design and develop even a pistol after 68 years of war production

Turkey is close to 4 billion dollars in exports, Israel 11 billion, even the UAE 5 billion dollars. How many weapons do you export?

Diversification of the sources of weapons is required, and no one objects to it, but you do not apply offsets to arms deals because of that

Turkey has invested 15 billion dollars in the arms industry. Its production of weapons, whether exporting weapons or to its local market, besides exports of weapons and spare parts exceeds 15 billion dollars annually.
You are the offset for Egyptian arms deals during the first six years, with purchases worth 40 billion dollars, which is 14 billion dollars
Is this equivalent to the current production of 2 billion dollars?

Are there jobs in factories for military production, cleaning and painting railway stations, or setting up tree forests, of course not?


It is clear that you want to mix things up to give justifications

First, no one objects to diversifying the sources of armament, but also the recognition of the absence of an offset and the lack of development, and the result is clear.
The topic of the story that you were in quick need of weapons is the biggest lie and we have explained it as an unrealistic justification
You have been negotiating from October 2013 to February 2015 for the MiG-29M deal, the Rafale and the Russians, offers to not only give licenses to produce weapons, but jointly develop completely new weapons. You refused.
You didn't get any offset, as I explained

Other than wasting time negotiating delivery schedules for the MiG-29, the first plane, two years after signing the contract. This time period is the same as what you need for local production. Any lie that you have no time is not true.

You are talking about that Chinese and Indian production is not equal to the quality of Western weapons. There are limited differences, and I gave a simple example.
You used to have no time to explain this lie. Now you are talking about the level of quality
Cost-effectiveness of alien weapons
The Abrams was destroyed by AT-4/5 missiles
The German Euboard was also destroyed
old russian rocket

The story of ships China and India produce aircraft carriers and destroyers
Do you, 4 CORVETTE AND 4 FRIGATE , with Exocet missiles, think that you have something of value and higher than them?
Moderate the level of armament for your equipment, as you did not get special weapons
I took the raffle without missiles METEOR
The frame I took without ASTER-30 missiles and without MCDN missiles, even with a range of 290 km, but the old one was imposed on you
Exocet
Even SCALP missiles were humiliated until they got 25 used missiles and 50 new ones after years of implementing the deal
The lie of the modest level of armaments of countries such as India and China and the efficiency of their products is only a justification for weapons at twice their cost, and you are now running to India to build a TEJAS fighter and are after China in drones and behind Serbia, Bosnia, Ukraine and Belarus
These countries are developing their products in a way continuous and fast

What is the value of 24 articles or even 54 Rafale planes in front of the Israeli Ago Slaj?

We have come to blame Mubarak for all these mistakes of the state, another failure
The military is the one who rules Egypt, and the army is the one who determines the armament policy, not Mubarak. We all know or imagine that Mubarak, when he was 8, had the ability to control the army.
Clarification
Upgrading the naval arsenal During Mubarak’s era, a missile factory was developed during Mubarak’s era until two military production complexes were planned to be completed in 2012. You did not add to the military production, whether assembling 3 corvettes, a shoe factory, and a Melboast factory, you consider them strategic achievements with the production of 15,000 helmets and 50,000 shoes. You did nothing of value


Egypt cannot be compared to Turkey, which is run by the private sector and a country whose exports exceeded $200 billion and is gaining influence and having a military presence in Somalia, Qatar and Libya
You failed all files

The Nile River file, Ethiopia imposed its will on you
Sudan file, the people hate you

The file of south Sudan refused to implement the Jonglei Canal project

Libya, Turkey, is in control of the West and is playing with it, and you have not imposed all your wills

Development, God willing, is looking for loans
As a comparison to Turkey
You exports, on the other hand, were 43 billion dollars, and these are government figures, i.e., the facts are not announced. Rather, Turkey aims to seize 300 billion. Turkey is used to developing the private sector, not fighting it and competing with it in its activities. Atria, its debts against the national product are much less than Egypt’s. Turkey’s debts are 400 billion dollars, and its strong output is 750 billion dollars.
Your public debt is equivalent to 300 billion dollars, your external debt is 160 billion dollars, which is your debts 480. You are unable to pay the interests of the debts, not the principal debts, and you go to the Gulf to beg

Your industry will not be compared to Turkey that produces a container with a value of $ 2 billion and a limited efficacy as a result of low-quality pharmaceutical raw materials. Turkey's drug production is $ 12 billion
Produces 100,000 cars, produces 1.5 million cars

Turkey is one of the largest producers of sea vessels in the world
A month ago, you flaunted a 25-meter yacht, and how many fishing boats has a displacement of 50 tons?
You are governed by military personnel, and they are in 4 wars, and they have won only one of them
Your military industry is incomparable to Turkey

A question I asked again, can I invest in Egypt as an Egyptian, and if my property can be entrusted by an officer by a military decision, or seized by a military decision, of course not, the matter is over, of course, so the Egyptians invest in Chinese industry 25 billion dollars and in Dubai 25 billion dollars in trade and real estate, unlike the Egyptians in Europe and America Why do the Egyptians flee Investing in Egypt

Two days ago, I was watching the ads of some investors expanding in Egypt, some making components to prevent importation, so they were forced to, and some of them set up a new water-order factory. You boast about 5 or 10 factories in a country that needs 300,000 factories.

You, as a country, are proud of the largest return to the Egyptians abroad, who are affected by the deteriorating economic situation, and they provide your country with 32 billion dollars in funds that you send to their families so that they can live.

Why has Morocco succeeded in the automobile industry and is heading towards success in the aircraft industry when you are a failure?

Iran, which used to have a modest arms industry, now has a list of 22 countries to buy its drone
You, as Egypt, issued one drone, of course not

Turkish drone production lines are booked 3 years in advance

The Emirates is looking for you as a customer, and Saudi Arabia is looking for you as a customer and client, and your utmost ambition is to export 600 tons of steel used in armored vehicles.

You are not able to activate local programs to develop military equipment, but you are waiting for American approval to develop an armored vehicle like the M113
That is, you are not even able to provide a new engine for it with better capabilities and rogue systems for it
Indeed, I am very ashamed to explain your deteriorating situation, but rather to accept this collapse, and why do you justify that it is development?
You, as a country, are unable to provide food for your people

You are importing 12 million tons of wheat, 8 million tons of corn, 5.5 million tons of soybeans, and 250 thousand tons of lentils.
And 400 thousand tons of frozen meat and 200-600 thousand head of cattle

Which link did you not succeed in industry or agriculture?

A simple question, if the rain did not fall on Europe and China at the end of the summer, where would your Egyptian regime come from with this huge amount of agricultural products to feed its people?

You spent 16,000 billion pounds on projects that claim to be developmental
What if 25% of it was directed to industry and agriculture? Certainly, it would not have been in a bad state and better than begging trips to Qatar and the Gulf and selling profitable Egyptian companies that compensate their price to their buyers within only one year.

The problem of some people thinks that everyone is ignorant and does not know what is undeclared, and this will reflect badly on Egypt. The situation in Egypt will not improve because the corruption system will not allow improvement. The most that the state can afford in its current situation is what it has done by stopping imports completely and trying to lift some restrictions on local investors in order to They achieve some increase in production and also continue to rely on more loans until we reach the stage of collapse, such as Lebanon or Sudan. The policy of polishing the failure suffered by the state will not achieve its development or growth. Do not forget that in the end we are only convinced by what is convincing and real and not naive and frivolous justifications

You are happy with the dire economic situation and the low level of fellow citizens, and how much taxes, fees and levies that are imposed on us as Egyptians, as you like, but I completely reject them and do not accept them

*We are ashamed to clarify the current situation in which you think you are a patriot by defending the deteriorating situation in Egypt now*


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588050886160416768








India-Malaysia-Egypt defence cooperation has bright prospects - New Delhi Times - India Only International Newspaper


We are living in a global scenario and it is imperative for nations to engage at both bilateral and multilateral levels. India has strengthened its global reputation and countries across the globe …




www.newdelhitimes.com


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583377894155640832
I hope it is an IRIS-T.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Egypt manufactures suicide drones





In this new world, we need kamikaze drones.


----------



## The SC

Why am I confident and sure that the Sukhoi-35 deal is still going on?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Dangerous surprises, the Egyptian castle ship Luxor and the frigate Al-Aziz

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588459634528260097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587944235021570049
Getting weapons hahaha? Does anybody know a chinese member that can tell us more about why we sent a strategic airlifter to China? @Gomig-21 @The SC



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60791-egypt-to-improve-airborne-isr-capabilities



Egypt to improve airborne ISR capabilities







Egypt is looking to upgrade its airborne intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities, including electronic intelligence (ELINT), signals intelligence (SIGINT), and Airborne Early ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Robocat that was showcased in EDEX-2021

1:47 what is this hahaha


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588769816974086146
If we buy WLIII, it will change totally our drone fleet. I hope really that we have an indigenous bombs and missiles for those drones. I am looking forward so much for the EDEX-2023.


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab just saw that Jordan is hosting an military exhibition. Anything new from your side (weapons, missiles etc...)?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @sami_1 for you, will Egypt continue the SU-35 deal or not?



Sorry, that was for the great @sami_1 and I call him great despite I do disagree with a few of his points and agree with quite a few. But I always respect anyone who speaks his/her mind and is not afraid of forum authority scum lol. (And I don't mean mods just FYI, mostly military officials reading nothing but a bunch of opinions of grunts and getting bent or of shape lol hilarious just had to clear that up). The same goes for @Hydration, great commentary and excellent back & forth with Sami don't think either of your two's convos get slipped at all.

Su-35E for Eypt? No way Jose! It's been over since the overweight Pompeo told Sisi to forget about them and they'll compensate them with shiddy F-14.65 without a single BVR or modern 9X and tell them which airport they an park them and where to fly them and who to use them against man kick rocks and jump off a high cliff ya hawal! Then he has the cajones to say and we'll take a quick look and see what your block 40 F-16s need. We could probably upgrade the radars to the ones from 1974 and give you a few more goodies like more amo for the gun: LMFAO!

Right then and there, whomever the EAF commander was should've just turned around, told popo to have a nice day and we'll see the US the meeting on the imposition of CAATSA and on top of that, we wantevery single MFO soldier out of SINA that belongs to us since you have ZERO respect that we would attack that crap whole when they attacked us TWICE!

And then instead of keeping those poor Su-35s outside for 4 Russian cold months, 4 RUSSAN COLD MONTHS, deliver all 30 t0 Egypt with a HUGE middle finger as the lower portside emblem so all the new Russians living in the Jewish state can see them and them go order another 60 units.

They (US) had no problem with an aircraft that could jam the BARS without problems in the Rafale, right. But they didn't care one bit that Egypt ordered 54 of them hopefully coming with the meteor as we just kinda found out which I love when a country tells the US FU (sorry mods) and suddenly because it's Russia we have a problem? Or is it the new R-VV-1 and r37M that's causing them headaches? Either way, the US will do whatever it takes including threatening the ultimate not to make this deal go through and that's one of the BIGGEST problems I have with Russia. They got happy for the sale of 50 Ka-52s and 46 MiG-29M/M2 and now they won't back us out at all against the devil with its foreign policy. Instead, all we hear is Iran Iran Iran 3labukum kulukum. It really is time to toughen up with these purposefully advantage taking jerks and give them a taste of their opposite medication.



Ghostkiller said:


> Covid-19, Russian-Ukraine war, now tension in the Gulf. Rabena Yostor begad. Maybe USA will let us have the AIM-120 if something is happening.



Another one of Putin's stupidities. The $200 billion he has in his bank account and all the accolades he gets for "supposedly" being the #2 super power in the world has gotten to his 3rd leg. Once something gets to your 3rd leg, forget about it. It makes your main brain chambers function in the worst ways possible and that is exactly what happened. I don't care what anyone says, I supported Russia FOREVER, despite choosing to come to the US decades ago I was still always a fan until this total blunder of a disaster they performed.

Honestly, if the US was smart (which of course it's the smartest country in the world), it would design a completely uknwon origin weapon that shoots down 1 or 2 Su-57s and call it a day Lmaooo! Russia will fall to 37th spot in the world standings el 7emeer.

Sorry to all you super pro Russian supporters, they've lost me ever since they reneged on the AESA radar for the M/M2s and instead started this absurd so called "military operation" like we're a bunch of clowns.



The SC said:


> Dangerous surprises, the Egyptian castle ship Luxor and the frigate Al-Aziz



GREAT GREAT GREAT video showing some of the movements and pop-offs of the rear of those rocket launchers. I bet the Jews are screaaaaming out of their minds right now. But then we know how arrogant they are since all of these are not to invade their little whole, but to defend our huge land, sea and border;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

This was a nighttime training mission with a few EAF SU-35s and Russian Su-30MKs.











There was another pic with just 2 or 4 of the aircraft I'll try to find it and post it later (actually I just found it it's the lower one and those are VERY obvious EAF camo ya gamaya eh el khara de?!?!?!) but fellas, my first thought of course is I hope these are EGY pilots and not ex-F-14. 14,19;76/94 one of the later US-to-Iran models and after all this training, they should be able to fly these aircrafts without even using a single helmet lol. This would be AMAZING if it was EAF pilots training with VVS ones, but any other scenario is equally devastating to the max!

@The SC ,put my mind to ease ya habibi alby so when I finally am able to figure out your address, I won't only send you a simple pizza, I'll owe you a whole rice and rug bird carpet dinner! ;D

@Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , with the F-16 "supposed viper upgrade lol" let them give us probably the old (which they gave Turkey for years AIM-120 B they used for decades with a range of 75km what?!?!! As a replacement to this constant winning slot machine with some of the MOST LETHAL zionist rigged properties weapons and NO RESTRCTIONS Is this even a serious proposition or did tactical report just put up a bunch of stuff they knew it would piss us off and make us buy their articles? All the stuff about which bases to store them in etc. sounds about right since i believe they did that to Jordan and Saudiya so maybe there is a lot of truth to wat TR wrote but I would still take the SU-35S*EGYPT* with the ERBIS-E radar any day of the week over any US BS under all those conditions.

Can someone please fill me in on what were the specific threats from the US with regard to CAATSA? Is it military like they'll stop supporting out F-16? Or is it much more cruel and economical? Thx in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

I really hope we will get the best of the deals. For you guys, the EAF will choose the Tejas or the FA-50? The good thing about the Tejas or India is that they have indigenous missiles project which can benefit so much Egypt. @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Alphinaud why you don't speak hahahaha?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Annatar

Ghostkiller said:


> @Alphinaud why you don't speak hahahaha?


Unfortunately, I have nothing to add to the discussion because I'm just an average guy who doesn't know much about military stuff, but I have an interest in following the latest news about our military because I'm a little bit patriotic and love my country so much. I have been following this thread for a long time and I made a habit of reading its posts every day whenever I could. I want to thank everyone for contributing to this thread especially classic members like @Gomig-21 & @The SC . Anyway, just don't mind me, I only made an account so I can leave reactions on posts .

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> I really hope we will get the best of the deals. For you guys, the EAF will choose the Tejas or the FA-50? The good thing about the Tejas or India is that they have indigenous missiles project which can benefit so much Egypt. @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration


Both are very good for the development of the Egyptian aerospace industry..the FA-50 is a notch above when it comes to high tech..But the MK2 seems promising..You know they both have developed their own missiles, radars and avionics.. So the guess is on.. till the moment of truth..


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Can someone please fill me in on what were the specific threats from the US with regard to CAATSA? Is it military like they'll stop supporting out F-16? Or is it much more cruel and economical? Much appreciated.


Most likely both, but it sounds so stupid..it is like Apple threaten anyone how buys a Hwawei or Samsung phone with sanctions..HaHaHa!
It is simply an infrigement on individual, national and international freedom of choice..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> Both are very good for the development of the Egyptian aerospace industry..the FA-50 is a notch above when it comes to high tech..But the MK2 seems promising..You know they both have developed their own missiles, radars and avionics.. So the guess is on.. till the moment of truth..


SK doesn't have airborne missile. Till now they didn't build an air to air missile etc... The problem will be the engine because both aircrafts (FA-50 and Tejas) will use american engine from General Electric so let's see what can happens.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588051173814173697
@Philip the Arab


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry, that was for the great @sami_1 and I call him great despite I do disagree with a few of his points and agree with quite a few. But I always respect anyone who speaks his/her mind and is not afraid of forum authority scum lol. (And I don't mean mods just FYI, mostly military officials reading nothing but a bunch of opinions of grunts and getting bent or of shape lol hilarious just had to clear that up). The same goes for @Hydration, great commentary and excellent back & forth with Sami don't think either of your two's convos get slipped at all.
> 
> Su-35E for Eypt? No way Jose! It's been over since the overweight Pompeo told Sisi to forget about them and they'll compensate them with shiddy F-14.65 without a single BVR or modern 9X and tell them which airport they an park them and where to fly them and who to use them against man kick rocks and jump off a high cliff ya hawal! Then he has the cajones to say and we'll take a quick look and see what your block 40 F-16s need. We could probably upgrade the radars to the ones from 1974 and give you a few more goodies like more amo for the gun: LMFAO!
> 
> Right then and there, whomever the EAF commander was should've just turned around, told popo to have a nice day and we'll see the US the meeting on the imposition of CAATSA and on top of that, we wantevery single MFO soldier out of SINA that belongs to us since you have ZERO respect that we would attack that crap whole when they attacked us TWICE!
> 
> And then instead of keeping those poor Su-35s outside for 4 Russian cold months, 4 RUSSAN COLD MONTHS, deliver all 30 t0 Egypt with a HUGE middle finger as the lower portside emblem so all the new Russians living in the Jewish state can see them and them go order another 60 units.
> 
> They (US) had no problem with an aircraft that could jam the BARS without problems in the Rafale, right. But they didn't care one bit that Egypt ordered 54 of them hopefully coming with the meteor as we just kinda found out which I love when a country tells the US FU (sorry mods) and suddenly because it's Russia we have a problem? Or is it the new R-VV-1 and r37M that's causing them headaches? Either way, the US will do whatever it takes including threatening the ultimate not to make this deal go through and that's one of the BIGGEST problems I have with Russia. They got happy for the sale of 50 Ka-52s and 46 MiG-29M/M2 and now they won't back us out at all against the devil with its foreign policy. Instead, all we hear is Iran Iran Iran 3labukum kulukum. It really is time to toughen up with these purposefully advantage taking jerks and give them a taste of their opposite medication.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of Putin's stupidities. The $200 billion he has in his bank account and all the accolades he gets for "supposedly" being the #2 super power in the world has gotten to his 3rd leg. Once something gets to your 3rd leg, forget about it. It makes your main brain chambers function in the worst ways possible and that is exactly what happened. I don't care what anyone says, I supported Russia FOREVER, despite choosing to come to the US decades ago I was still always a fan until this total blunder of a disaster they performed.
> 
> Honestly, if the US was smart (which of course it's the smartest country in the world), it would design a completely uknwon origin weapon that shoots down 1 or 2 Su-57s and call it a day Lmaooo! Russia will fall to 37th spot in the world standings el 7emeer.
> 
> Sorry to all you super pro Russian supporters, they've lost me ever since they reneged on the AESA radar for the M/M2s and instead started this absurd so called "military operation" like we're a bunch of clowns.
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT GREAT GREAT video showing some of the movements and pop-offs of the rear of those rocket launchers. I bet the Jews are screaaaaming out of their minds right now. But then we know how arrogant they are since all of these are not to invade their little whole, but to defend our huge land, sea and border;









thanks for the compliment
It is normal for there to be a disagreement and there is agreement on some points. There is no complete agreement that comes to the points



The nature of Egyptian-American relations since the eighties varies according to what versus what

We will talk about the history of those Egyptian-American relations. Egypt in the eighties wanted to sell TU-16 planes and SU-7/20 planes to Iraq and other equipment. America refused to sell them to Saddam Hussein so as not to increase his military power.
At the same time, it refused to sell to Egypt the Lockheed P-3 Orion
Egypt was taking a policy of obtaining the largest amount of benefits from America. In exchange for the Americans, Egypt disabled 2,300 M60 tanks and 1,130 M1 tanks, before Egypt destroyed some old T-54 and T-55 tanks.
In exchange for Egypt getting 4000 American armored vehicles at symbolic prices and 1500 European armored vehicles for free, it was disregarding the trade exchange in favor of Europe and the unbalanced one with Egypt.

And Egypt is like the American refusal. Egypt has always been looking for an alternative. America refused to supply the M110 artillery
Egypt was getting North Korean artillery M-1989 Koksan




With a range of 60 km to maintain the superiority of Egyptian artillery over the Israeli and even the Soviet 2S7 Pion in deals with Russia from 1991-2000 and Ukraine from 1991-2014
Even after the collapse of the Soviet Union and the collapse of the Warsaw Pact, America announced that military spending as well as military industries in the world would be reduced. America considered that there was no longer an arms race with the Soviets. Egypt agreed, for another reason entirely, that it obtained large numbers of Soviet weapons from Russia at almost free prices. Egypt with one billion dollars to buy Soviet weapons to increase Egypt’s stockpiles of weapons, which affected investment in the Egyptian military industries, but Egypt since 1988 has been saving 150-250 million dollars annually as investments for the Egyptian armed forces to buy Egypt’s needs of weapons from outside the United States and these annual funds It was investing in economic projects for the Egyptian army, which created an economic entity for the army at the time, which gradually increased

Since 2003 and the American invasion of Iraq, the rates of America's refusal to supply weapons to Egypt began to increase, and the restrictions on supplying advanced weapons began to increase, so it reactivated its military industry and formed plans to produce a local fighter with a license and a helicopter with a license
The Egyptian military planted a series of factories, which also included the naval arsenal for the manufacture of Egyptian naval parts. The plans were to produce Chinese or Russian equipment. Therefore, Egypt was maximizing the volume of needs for this locally produced equipment in the future by creating a local market for it by providing a large volume of demands, and it was satisfied with the upgrade of MiG-21 and Mirage 5 aircraft. And the F7 to be in service for several more years, but at a limited upgrade cost, as Egypt does not see any benefit in aircraft that have spent more than half of their life in an intensive and high-cost upgrade program for this equipment because it will be in use within 15 years later
The weapons production programs that Egypt has been negotiating since 2007 were expected to start in 2012

The events of 2011 made the West implement an arms embargo on Egypt
Egypt has increased cooperation with China and Russia in ballistic missiles
As a result of July 2013 and the imposition of an arms embargo on Egypt, America increased its stockpiles of Russian and Chinese weapons through deals in October-November 2013, then the deals increased
Later
The United States imposes arms restrictions on Egypt

The current situation: America cannot impose sanctions on Egypt because of Egypt's purchase of SU-35 fighters
Part of the Egyptian weapons upgrade programs are related to the cost
For example, Egypt bought an American missile, an AIM-120 missile, at a price of 2 million dollars for the missile
upgrade F-16 fighters at a price starting from 20-35 million dollars with armament is very expensive, which is the same as Egypt’s refusal to upgrade Mirage-2000 planes at a price of 40 million dollars with France

SAME M1A1 problem

America's commitment to Israel's military superiority is totally unacceptable to Egypt, as Egypt had previously accepted some Israeli theoretical success in the air force in return for Egypt's expansion in the manufacture of ballistic missiles and the possession of larger stockpiles

Egypt has a politician. There is no such thing as a failed project or a failed deal. Rather, it may be postponed, but it is not accepted to be cancelled.
And not all of the weapons that Egypt possesses are advertised and are of good quality

Another point, Egypt takes advantage of any step it takes to have a return. Let us suppose that Egypt canceled the SU-35 deal. Egypt would have presented it on a silver platter to America for free. Rather, the matter was for a huge return.
First, Egypt did not cancel the SU-35 deal, simply the Russians are in need of fighters and they were going to fight after February 2022 by canceling the Egyptian deal and supplying it to the Russian Air Force. Russia will strike Poland or one of the NATO countries in the coming months, which is the reason for its expansion in the production of drones to exceed 100 per day, as well as buying weapons from Iran and North Korea in large quantities because they are simply planning to deter NATO with huge Russian and non-Russian weapons at a low cost in exchange for emptying NATO stores of weapons

If EGYPT had refused at all the SU-35 deal with Russia, it would have obtained directly from America 48 used F-15C/E at a free cost, and it would have obtained the upgrade of the F-16 radar with a price of no more than 3.5 million dollars, huge quantities of F-16 ammunition, and a limited cost to upgrade M1A1 and M113, but what happened is the following
Until Egypt obtained 40 UH-60A/L aircraft used to replace the M-8 aircraft
Stopping any deals of value to Egypt Postponing the F-16 upgrade program for years to come, and the Greek upgrade of Egyptian planes may be accepted in Greece, or Portuguese flights for Egyptian planes to a modest level
America refused to carry out any deals
E-2D , C-130J , CH-47F
America refused to even discuss the supply of the MH-60R SEAHAWK®
Bell-412 EPI ASW was offered to Egypt at a very modest level of equipment, which led to Egypt's rejection of it

Even missiles that are considered old, such as the TOW 2B, Egypt has so far refused to supply to Egypt

American pressure on Europe to restrict the transfer of technology and armaments to Egypt increases the Egyptians’ alienation from America There is an American policy that is based on the economic damage to the world by raising the interest of the dollar, forcing countries to search for an alternative currency to the dollar, which gradually all countries will move away from it, just as it has moved away from economic and military dealings with America. The world wants to rid itself of its dominance since 2008.

AS you see matter go worse

Su-35 delivery postponed until 2023
It has benefits for Egypt in terms of integrating 30 AESA radars with it
More advanced Russian munitions, also at a limited cost
The SU-35 will be equipped with export Hypersonic missiles in future

The R-37M missile is completely different from the R-33 missile, which was intended to attack early warning and tanker planes.

The MIG-29M will upgrade the AESA radar, which is the same radar that will be used on the SU-75 and the MIG-29M.
It will be supplied with the R-77M and R-37M missiles, along with all the munitions supplied to the SU-35 fighters.
The KA-52 MIG-29 S-300V, which previously had full upgrade deals, is under negotiation with the Russians.

Even at a lower cost, the R-77M missile, in quantities greater than 150 missiles, is sold at a price of 800 thousand dollars. China offers the PL-15E at a good price
China is already putting Russia in the corner by offering weapons at lower cost and better technology in the field of munitions

Which makes the Russians keep their customers as a result of Chinese competition

Egypt, Italy, there is a refusal to implement major agreements with Egypt under the pretext of killing Regeni, beside Europe, now suffering economically as a result of the Russian-Ukrainian welcome
America is fighting Europe, Russia is in Ukraine and China is fighting America through Russia, so China is currently providing AESA radar components and electronics from India also to Russia as a kind of support to Russia

When we introduce Chinese weapons as an alternative to European, even if there are some gaps because there is another Chinese superiority, the Chinese gap adds and replaces it with a Chinese superiority over Europe






Europe has not been able to produce a fifth generation fighter, China offers that it is approaching the production of sixth generation fighters, and the Americans themselves say that they are behind the Chinese at this point

China displays Hypersonic missile
For export, with a better advantage than the Russians, which is the carrier air platforms that do not need high speeds, such as 2,300 km, like the Russian missiles from the air launch platform.

China offers solutions to upgrade F-16 & MIRAGE-2000 fighters with better munitions as well as off-the-shelf
The same is true for warships





When America introduced the American XQ-58 plane, it bought it, and its price did not exceed 3 million dollars
China offers the FH-7A aircraft with higher and better specifications at the same price

America wants to replace the MQ-9 plane with another plane powered by turbofan/turbojet engines. China provides this from now in various types and at an acceptable cost


When America was showing the AN/TPQ-37 Firefinder radar China and India provided better radar at a lower cost

Egypt does not consider America a true friend or a permanent friend, but rather considers the relationship utilitarian to the extent that Egypt benefits, and that Egypt knows perfectly that America and Europe, Israel and its superiority are more important to them than any relations with a large country like Egypt, and therefore Egypt evaluates the size of this relationship with these countries the size of Egypt's benefit

America does not offer anything to Egypt except what does not benefit Egypt, as we explained previously
America provided Egypt with M1A1 tanks and refused to export them from Egypt to any other country
It provided Egypt with ST-100/500 engines and chassis to control the volume of production, so that Egypt could not compete with JLTV.
So that Egypt cannot secure a volume for its real needs, stop any real export and maintain the low efficiency of the 200 Military Factory, the Americans accept cooperation with South Korea so that America is in control of the Egyptian military industry as well. The one who puts yourself under the nets of American control, therefore, we do not welcome Egyptian-American military cooperation because It does not benefit Egypt





_How do you expect respect and you are a failure, unable even to design a good pistol, so you have money with a main combat rifle, and your abilities are miserable in producing even a main combat rifle that does not reach the theaters of operations_


I don't care that the military ignores us. Each of us does what he wants. Simply as they ignore the Egyptians and their interests. We reject any cooperation with them or any support for them, because we do not accept their policies from the ground up. Everyone does what they want and what supports their interests. As for the other, let him go to hell because the matter is not looking for the national interest, but other things.
Every party deserves it

You can respect any ruling regime if it can provide good basic services and education, as well as job opportunities, freedom of economic growth, and comprehensive upgrade of the state. If you do not respect and do not accept this system, we do not demand political war or demonstrations. On the contrary, we do not support our enemy, but rather leave him until he bleeds because he is a failure and is on the path to failure. Failure to support is a guarantee of failure because you rejected him.





_China displays more than 50 different robots with various equipment, and Europe is terrified that China has surpassed it in many future weapons_


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## The SC

The upcoming and expected Egyptian war fleet deals for submarines and heavy command ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The martyrdom of the commander of unit 999 and battalion 103 of lightning, and Egypt receives the world at the climate summit

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Gomig-21 thats why I've been edging towards sukhoi instead of Lockheed Martin, or whichever company makes f 15s. Too much to go wrong, not worth it at the end, f15cs would be doable if it were in the early 2000s at best, even then you'd have ro upgrade them by then. Let's hope everything we discussed gets done

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589401837010006016
Allah yerhamhom gami3an. Di katibat el shohada2.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Gomig-21 thats why I've been edging towards sukhoi instead of Lockheed Martin, or whichever company makes f 15s. Too much to go wrong, not worth it at the end, f15cs would be doable if it were in the early 2000s at best, even then you'd have ro upgrade them by then. Let's hope everything we discussed gets done


USA is like a fucking anaconda they are suffocating us. Matseboona shwaya w yel3an aboo el QME

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> @Gomig-21 thats why I've been edging towards sukhoi instead of Lockheed Martin, or whichever company makes f 15s. Too much to go wrong, not worth it at the end, f15cs would be doable if it were in the early 2000s at best, even then you'd have ro upgrade them by then. Let's hope everything we discussed gets done



Absolutely ya Basha w'Male, RAA. They are the sneakiesst superpower (and let's not deny that fact if the US wanted to blow up I've agreed with you abiut that since you first criught it up, i only listed the pros and cons and of course, let's face it straight up, any country if it wanted to could ram shack us, would in a week and I mean completely annihilateus if it really wanted to it) and that's why you have to play their iwn tricks. See if they'll blow up Egypt for walking out of the CAATSA nmeetting I suggested the other day while telling them to kick rocks and hey, might as well give them the middle fi8nger whlle we're at it. We need to show then how effing ANGRY we are with then and their QNE which is a complete disrespect of the peace treaty,

Tell me anyone, where are are 400,000 MFO agents stationed, in Egypt or that crapholt that is so afraid of us lmao. Tell them to pack their crap and walk over to the Nevegev and protect the Palestiniancs from the scum that are beating them and stealing their houses every day.

This is where I agree with @sami_1 . where did our entrusted military men's balls shrivel to? Did they suddenly fall off from between their legs. Show some backbone and courage! I hope any of them are reading this because I want to know where their balls fell? What happened to that impeccable courage we once had? Shame on us for not being able to tell the US to go F. itself, politely of course. Bothing wrong with that and if sudden;y they got all offended



Ghostkiller said:


> USA is like a fucking anaconda they are suffocating us. Matseboona shwaya w yel3an aboo el QME



And we should suffocate them back but it seems our balls fell out somewhere. Look at this BS they're milking us to slowly pull us away from Russa. I saw this I almost fell off the couch i was so pissed off (sorry but we are a bunch of ANGRY Egyptians).

*Guided-missile destroyer USS The Sullivans (DDG 68) sails alongside Egyptian Navy frigate ENS Alexandria (F911) in the Red Sea, Nov. 2, demonstrating strong bilateral ties between the two navies.




*











"Matseboona shwaya w yel3an aboo el QME" Matseboona 5ales w'hot el QME bata3akom f'teezak w'teez omak ya manupaltive son of a homar! Actually, that is an insult to the poor hard working loving donkeys I love them but unfortunately it is used as an insult in Egypt the poor thing even when I asked my very successful Pakistani friend here in the US who owns a string of 711s MashaAllah Rabenna y'wefa2u w'yekremu aktar InshaAkkah, he said yes in Urdu we call them homar also and he shook his head cuz he felt the same way I did about that dearest of Allah's creatures.

We mesh bas keda ya Amo, bosso el professiona,l conship hena.

In September, Moody Air Force Base hosted a Combat Search and Rescue event for CSAR subject matter experts from various Air Force rescue squadrons and members of the Egyptian armed forces. 





















You know hiw naby if these wew;ve done alead? Kefaya ba2a

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> "Matseboona shwaya w yel3an aboo el QME" Matseboona 5ales w'hot el QME bata3akom f'teezak w'teez omak ya manupaltive son of a homar!


???

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589734639383744512





Egypt during this conference hahahaha @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @Foinikas. Inshallah after the COP27, we get billions of dollars of investments. The Green Hydrogen can change Egypt totally.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Here's a link to what an analyst has to say about the SU's. I was able to understand a piece of it, but can someone clarify what he's saying, or the general point he's making?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The secret of delaying the deals of the Egyptian Rafale Typhoon Sukhoi-35 fighters and responding to criticism..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Gomig-21 said:


> And I love you more than you do me because your participation has elevated this thread from excellent to fantastically excellent.
> 
> *HOWEVER,* this is exactly why I ALWAYS reiterate this very specific point, I never mentioned the word "genocide" but I specifically did mention the word "*APPARTHEID*" which is EXACTLY what the jews are doing to the Palestinians,
> 
> You know my friend Jamal who's somewhere from the WB says to me every Eid he returns to visit his family somewhere near Sheikh Zayed in the WB and at Ben Khara airport, he gets pulled out of line, his baggage checked 3 times by 4 different goons JUST INCASE the first 78 goons and all their stupid misinformed as super advanced garbage royal missed something really important lmao 3al el khara da and on top of all of that great treatment lasting 3 hours, she's also being interviewed by some 18 year old bimbo who just got out from whichever anti-Palestinian academy where they probably been thought by the RACIST academy them "Palestinians bad, bad, bad, bad!!!! Jamal, 60 year old Habib Alby being interviewed by some 18 year old ipjonemirrortiktokwannabe star you know what I'm referring to who probably ONLY knows who poke man is!!!!!!
> 
> Where is the right of return for the hundreds of thousands of Palestinians whom lived there before that scum WW2? I never said that was genocide either but now that you brought up the subject, Let's ask @Facoln29 what he thinks about al this? started?
> 
> Malesh gorfive me this is a VERY passionate subject for me because had we not attacked them and destroyed + killed approximately 250,000 of their soldiers in relation to their population which was the official CIA comparison to how many US ,military men (pilots, sodiers etc.) in relation to population in a span of 10 years, Ghostkiller! 10 YEARS was the length of the fight in Vietnam and that was the prediction by the CIA and this was 3 weeks ya m3alem! 3 weeks which is why there were so many pictures of crying jews and Golda NogoodfornothingMeir unhappy becasue she bore a HUGE responsibility to all those deaths ust like that lowlife one-eyed bandit biggest thieve ofall that scumsucking hog thieve dayan but Golda was so happy Sadat introduced peace at the price of his life qnd please to be friend with Sadat now that he kicked he forces' a$$s and knew the old big jewkissinger himself was coming to save the day for them since without the US it would've take 6 hours to finish that craphole off. Do you know how DEVASTATating that is for people who only care about their lives on this earth and don't really care about or think about Yom El Eyama w' Gana? That is the BIG difference but please don't put different words in my mouth which is why I will say it again, words and context are VERY important and sometimes things must be read twice or3 times to understand them.
> 
> That resident Israeli who argues with me about how all the people would be blown up hahahahahah has absolutely no clue the hatred insued all around them it would take NOTHING for people to take up the cause from every direction so chill on the arrogance you are still young and don't understand that extent of the history of this land you're stealing and you hace the NERVE TO TELL ME YOU'LKL BUT DOWN EVERY SINGLE PALESTINIAN 100 YEAR-OLD GROWN OLIVE TREE JUCT BECASUE YOU CAN WHILE ONE OF YOUR BRAVE COWARDS BATONS A POOR OPRAYING YOUNG LADY AND KEEPS RUNNING LIKE THE SCUMBAG COWARD THAT HE IS?
> 
> Did you even see that most disgustingly cowardly act of that piece of steaming pile of dung runing and striking that poor young (she couldn't be older than 19 years old) in her legs while she was praying in the courtyard of Al Aqsa Masjid and kept running like some great meatloaf when he is NOTHING BUT A ROTTEN PIECE OF SCUM? Sorry if I get a negative rating of a ban, I couldn't care less what is happening there and no outrage except for the BS in Ukraine is DISGUSTING and actually maybe someone with some real cajones step up and say what is happening there is most certainly apartheid and the refusal of return of people to their OWN land can most certainly be considered a form of genocide.
> 
> So I NEVER said the word genocide as you might've accidentally insinuated. Let's reserve that to what the turkeys might've done in Armenia but had we not done what we did, guess what would be ANNEXXED as JEW LAND TODAY? So who was pretending to play victim in 1956 and took another 10 years to plan a much more perfect attack that could suffer the ridiculous and useless United Nations resolutions?
> 
> Ma3lesh 2ouzorni bas mat 2oulsh kalam ghalat. I will find that video of that brave scumhole who buttoned that poor Praying Muslim girl in Al Aqsa Masjid courtyard and you tell me who is geocoding whom even though that was nowhere near what I said,
> 
> @Falcon29 , please tell us where you stand and if you think I'm in the wrong, walahi Al Azim I will accept it.


Sorry for getting back late basha, I hadn't logged in awhile. I am with you all the way, the situation in Palestine is unique compared to other modern international conflicts. I remember one way you can see genocide is trying to enforce conditions while also facilitating for migration of Palestinians out of Palestine. That has been their policy for decades up to this day. And many Palestinians were forcibly expelled prior to 1948 and through the 60's. 

Palestinian's still don't have autonomy and right to self determination to this day. The gov't's in both the West Bank and Gaza don't actually 'govern'. The present and future for the Palestinian's is mostly dictated by Israel, with Western backing, and anyone else is only allowed to fund basic needs and projects for Palestinians. People in Palestine are pretty hopeless, and even more so in Gaza, are waiting to die. 

That's why I haven't travelled to Gaza in a long time. It gives me anxiety just seeing how people have become. They have a myriad of psychological issues(understandably), my family member's personalities have changed, and now that I'm an adult and understand reality better, I don't really want to go there and observe that depressing reality. People are left with two choices basically, just suffer and wait, hoping for some miracle one day, or try leaving, legally or illegaly, and potentially risking your life. People killed on a daily basis in the West Bank and if Gaza gets involved they'll kill hundreds within weeks. It's a helpless and prolonged state of suffering that exacts a severe mental toll. I am in agreement with you in everything you said. 

Of course our brothers and sisters in Egypt are like our second home. That's something that keeps people of Gaza going, and we know Egypt cannot do much without collective Arab backing, as the West can levy sanctions and much more that could lead to you guys to endure terrible suffering as well. We do not blame you. But, like you, I do wish your gov't gets more tough with securing better weapons systems and so forth for Egypt and Gaza future. Whatever will happen to Egypt will happen to Gaza as well. I hope I don't spoil the thread with this late reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Interesting, never knew the emiratis had a military with foreigners taking charge in high positions, this would NEVER fly in egypt EVER. Just goes to show that even if their military is one of the most capable in the mideast, they have a chronic shortage of manpower. Their OC is full of foreign officers, which does build competence, but puts their military on a leash. Also in the video, he talks about how arab nations are prone to military takeover, and guess who gets shown??? Misr. However, he forgets that egypt would've went through a different fate hadn't it been for the egyptian military
Also,Qatar,Bahrain and Oman all have similar structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Misr. However, he forgets that egypt would've went through a different fate hadn't it been for the egyptian military
> Also,Qatar,Bahrain and Oman all have similar structures.


The problem of the western people is that they say 30/06 is coup d'etat without mentioning the politics and the demands during this revolution. Ya3ni for example, Egypt is getting bashing by western presidents because for them Alaa Abdel Fattah is a political prisoner without mentioning that he threatened to make chaos and to kill police and army personnels. So what is the difference between him and those who attacked the Capitols. And literally COP-27 is turning towards a conference for "human rights" and not a conference for the climate change and global warming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590502531872227330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590334354940907520
@Gomig-21 look at this black camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590502531872227330

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxtR2RfUIdzjgUFwLon3dMEbOW0NCyY3pq









Eurofighter Typhoon Coming Soon 🇪🇬

According to semi-confirmed private sources for the channel

@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Commando91

How much do you guys think our defense budget is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

MXX_13 said:


> How much do you guys think our defense budget is?


It is secret so we don't know, but I reckon 10 billion $. Fel hodood di

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ryabkov:

The Russian-American talks on the START treaty will be held in Cairo at the end of November.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591007379989987329

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590992523308187648

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591112062117511169


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration shwayet bots el shohoor el fatet 3ashan ye3melo "thawra" w fel akheir eh eh el hassal hahahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Defencelover1997

Foinikas said:


> Greece and Egypt can't do anything about TAYFUN ballistic missile and Turkish Navy armed with 640 SAM
> Nobody can defeat superpower Turkiye!


lol.you were under directly Turkish rule for nearly 500 years.😂😂yes.Turkey will be super power in near future.


----------



## Foinikas

Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.you were under directly Turkish rule for nearly 500 years.😂😂yes.Turkey will be super power in near future.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sami_1

Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.you were under directly Turkish rule for nearly 500 years.😂😂yes.Turkey will be super power in near future.










Egypt has an active ballistic missile production program since 1980 and has produced 2,000 missiles. The Turkish teens think they have a recently launched program that will threaten Egypt

Ramjet missiles already have Russian and Chinese, before Turkey dreamed of owning its own eyeballs and thinking of a program to manufacture them
Egypt is superior to Turkey in ballistic missiles. In fact, Egypt is the source of the Egyptian Condor missile technology to China in return for the production of cheaper Chinese missiles such as the M-9 in 1990.


The criminal history of Turkey is known to everyone. Therefore, Turkey will not be able to try to occupy other countries with military force. The current alliances have made Turkey weaker and weaker, whose people are looking for a loan for 36 months to buy coats for the coming winter. It is clear that you are absent or most importantly. We know the terrible economic situation of the Turkish people, which is 50% suffering. Nutritional deficiency now 






Report: 47 million people live under the hunger line in Turkey.

Before you threaten other countries, you must feed your hungry people






May God protect millions of hungry Turks under the current regime, which is only concerned with expansion, stealing the gas of the Mediterranean, and occupying countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.you were under directly Turkish rule for nearly 500 years.😂😂yes.Turkey will be super power in near future.


First they must reduce their inflation to become a super power. With an inflation more than 85%, it would take years to make it at least 10%.



Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.you were under directly Turkish rule for nearly 500 years.😂😂yes.Turkey will be super power in near future.


And for your information, it is only 300 years and not 500 years hahaha. From 1523 to 1829.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> First they must reduce their inflation to become a super power. With an inflation more than 85%, it would take years to make it at least 10%.
> 
> 
> And for your information, it is only 300 years and not 500 years hahaha. From 1523 to 1829.


If I dont recall, the mamluks even fought the ottomans to a standstill in their first war, they had to decieve them after a treaty when the mamluks fought the Portuguese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591457289373884422


Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> If I dont recall, the mamluks even fought the ottomans to a standstill in their first war, they had to decieve them after a treaty when the mamluks fought the Portuguese


True, the Mamluks and us fought against the ottomans, but till خائن بك or Kha2en/Khayer Beik betrayed us and aided Selim I to invade Egypt. Funny thing is that Khayer Beik tried to make us forgive him for his betrayal, he built a mosque and named after him but the engineer who built this mosque did a mistake by changing the qibla so we can't pray in the mosque. So it is the only mosque where we can't pray hahaha. We call him Kha2en Beik for his betrayal.

@Hydration @Foinikas did you know about this story?

Very good article








”خمسة قرون بدون صلاة!” .. المسجد الذي لم يصلي فيه احد منذ بنائه | أخبار | مصر وناسها


مسجد تاريجي يوجد في شارع باب الوزير بالدرب الأحمر بمحافظة القاهرة مصر تم اكتشاف جوهرة معمارية تسمى مجموعة الخربكية مجموعة خاير بك والتي تتكون من مسجد




www.masrwnasha.com

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Here's a link to what an analyst has to say about the SU's. I was able to understand a piece of it, but can someone clarify what he's saying, or the general point he's making?



Sounds like he's basically saying what we've all been saying but he seems to still be hanging on to the theory that somehow the Su-35s will end still end up in Egypt and that whatever deal Russia has made with Iran do not include the Egyptian Su-35s.

The recent pics of Sisi laughing it up with Biden in Sharm might be a sign, despite what Biden said during the campaign. BTW, almost every one of those aircraft in that video are Su-30s besides the first few are Ukrainian Su-27s.



The SC said:


> The secret of delaying the deals of the Egyptian Rafale Typhoon Sukhoi-35 fighters and responding to criticism..



What do you think about Eurofighters at $200 million Euros a piece? They were even talking about how proud they were to have the Italians drop the price from 280 Euros to an even 200. 

I forget their cost per hour, but those things are NOT cheap. Now neither are the Rafales, but the weapons issues for these EFTs are going to be a complicated issue. If they can make the deal that the meteors (and what about the Storm Shadows or will the call them Black Shaheens also or something else? Or meteor and the IRSTs and the Brimstones and that's it, no cruise missiles are to be included? 100%, that will certainly help convince the ridiculous prices and the delay on upgrading the current FRs is a bit strange because the US can't interfere with an upgrade that is in the contract like that. if they were bumped out of the SCALPs, they shouldn't be able to say anything about the upgrade unless it is considerably American in the avionics part. I'm finding that whole scenario even stranger than the MBDA meteor issue.



Falcon29 said:


> Sorry for getting back late basha, I hadn't logged in awhile. I am with you all the way, the situation in Palestine is unique compared to other modern international conflicts. I remember one way you can see genocide is trying to enforce conditions while also facilitating for migration of Palestinians out of Palestine. That has been their policy for decades up to this day. And many Palestinians were forcibly expelled prior to 1948 and through the 60's.
> 
> Palestinian's still don't have autonomy and right to self determination to this day. The gov't's in both the West Bank and Gaza don't actually 'govern'. The present and future for the Palestinian's is mostly dictated by Israel, with Western backing, and anyone else is only allowed to fund basic needs and projects for Palestinians. People in Palestine are pretty hopeless, and even more so in Gaza, are waiting to die.
> 
> That's why I haven't travelled to Gaza in a long time. It gives me anxiety just seeing how people have become. They have a myriad of psychological issues(understandably), my family member's personalities have changed, and now that I'm an adult and understand reality better, I don't really want to go there and observe that depressing reality. People are left with two choices basically, just suffer and wait, hoping for some miracle one day, or try leaving, legally or illegaly, and potentially risking your life. People killed on a daily basis in the West Bank and if Gaza gets involved they'll kill hundreds within weeks. It's a helpless and prolonged state of suffering that exacts a severe mental toll. I am in agreement with you in everything you said.
> 
> Of course our brothers and sisters in Egypt are like our second home. That's something that keeps people of Gaza going, and we know Egypt cannot do much without collective Arab backing, as the West can levy sanctions and much more that could lead to you guys to endure terrible suffering as well. We do not blame you. But, like you, I do wish your gov't gets more tough with securing better weapons systems and so forth for Egypt and Gaza future. Whatever will happen to Egypt will happen to Gaza as well. I hope I don't spoil the thread with this late reply.



Don't worry about when you answer, bro. Anytime you feel like it I just can't imagine how you must feel watching what is happening there. Unfathomable.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Interesting, never knew the emiratis had a military with foreigners taking charge in high positions, this would NEVER fly in egypt EVER. Just goes to show that even if their military is one of the most capable in the mideast, they have a chronic shortage of manpower. Their OC is full of foreign officers, which does build competence, but puts their military on a leash. Also in the video, he talks about how arab nations are prone to military takeover, and guess who gets shown??? Misr. However, he forgets that egypt would've went through a different fate hadn't it been for the egyptian military
> Also,Qatar,Bahrain and Oman all have similar structures.



Great post. It shows the importance of population.



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590502531872227330
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590334354940907520
> @Gomig-21 look at this black camo.



Reminds me of the old Mirage III/V Z black ones.



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590502531872227330



So if this is the 2nd MEKO A200-class frigate ENS Al-Qahhar (905) and the ENS Al Aziz (904) just delivered a couple of weeks ago, two things are certain. The first is that Germans are not taking their time building these things even tough Al-Aziz was launched in May of 2021 and just delivered, they took over a year to test it in every sense of the word. But at the same time, the 2nd one (905) is already built and in water and ready for sea trials that means the 3rd one (which will probably be #906) is in the yard being welded & assembled. And if the total MEKOs ordered is 6 and the last one is to be built in Alexandria, these things might just beat the Bergamini FREMMs into the ENS lol! Amazing and the armament on these things are great of course including some of the stuff they won't release any info on.

Some of the larger pics. #905 is ready for sea trials I must admit I wasn't expecting that.







The rest are of #904s. So #909 should be the last one being built in Egypt ISA.

















BTW, Algeria already has 2 of these A200 MEKOs with the option for 2 more. Other countries are also operating these as they seem to be quite popular and pretty lethal frigates.

Hopefully these will be joining them soon, too!





Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxtR2RfUIdzjgUFwLon3dMEbOW0NCyY3pq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eurofighter Typhoon Coming Soon
> 
> According to semi-confirmed private sources for the channel
> 
> @Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration



These would be great, just worried about their cost and weapons. And if they do make the deal, I think we can definitively kiss any F-15 deal (which is not a bad thing but maybe not) but definitely say goodby to the Su-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


>


Honestly I don't trust those type of vids nor globalfirepower at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



That was actually a very surprising video. Many of those comparative numbers were surprisingly equal while many others favored India immensely such as the number of Corvettes. But the "unknown" number of EAF UAVs was pretty interesting but I', sure if they included other numbers of rifles and smaller equipment as such, not sure that would favor Egypt. But I was very surprised at the number of tanks.

One thing I could never figure out was why the navy never really cared about acquiring destroyers. My obvious guess is that they're considered major land attack ships with heavy numbers of cruise missiles which has always been a very difficult thing for Egypt to get since we're the bad people who have attacked that horrible apartheid state to the north TWICE lol. I think that concept will eventually slowly change at the rate they're building the navy but surely as long as they can offer the $.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

MXX_13 said:


> How much do you guys think our defense budget is?



Funny that you ask this question because right here on this forum right after SISI's COUP lol and the spending spree went berserk, and If you separated the cost of the newly bought items like Mistrals, Rafales, MiGs Ka-52s and especially the super expensive navy ships from the actual cost of being able to put these items into operational condition which we've seen nothing but one exercise after the other, I would say they've spent a good $120/$130 million on new purchases. This is not to mention the 4 new maritime & maritime/Airbase combination they've built in several strategic places that Jew was yammering about in @sami_1 ' video he posted which is magnificent and we'll get into that in a bit later. 

Maintenance and up-keeping aircraft in tip top shape and weapon's schools and patrol sorties and target practice (all of this just to name a few) not to mention most likely an entire $1Billion paid out to the Sukhoi and the Russians for the 29 Su-35, that number could easily topple $30 billion by factoring also the training as well as pilot time in not just fighters, Egypt has a huge fleet of very active cargo aircraft delivering goodies to many countries. That budget will only grow once the next 30 F-3R/4 Rafales start showing up and that fleet grows to 54 aircraft. 

Then there is the ever so mighty Typhoon or some form of jimmyjumdumbdooed F-15 shows up which I can bet you a gentleman's bet NO ONE here wants to see any more US influence on the capacity they put us through with the F-16s and from the rumors we're reading and hearing, they're even WORSE lol.



sami_1 said:


> Egypt has an active ballistic missile production program since 1980 and has produced 2,000 missiles. The Turkish teens think they have a recently launched program that will threaten Egypt



Honestly brother, I couldn't care less what the Turks think or might want to think about anything regardiong Egypt as long as it doesn't involve them making any significant decisions in Libya that would threaten us. Then we'll have a problem without a doubt. Stay on your side and we'll play fun games with our Greek brothers and sisters and no one gets harmed. 



sami_1 said:


> Ramjet missiles already have Russian and Chinese, before Turkey dreamed of owning its own eyeballs and thinking of a program to manufacture them
> Egypt is superior to Turkey in ballistic missiles. In fact, Egypt is the source of the Egyptian Condor missile technology to China in return for the production of cheaper Chinese missiles such as the M-9 in 1990.



Imagine how it's actually GREAT to know that there is a ballistic missile program that is most likely ,oving rather slowly for many obvious reasons but people need to start undertanding, we need to protect OUR land whichever way we see fit. And guess what, Sinai is just the religious name given to the most magnificent peninsula in the world, but it is EGYPT. Many tend to forget that and think it's some independed nation that might be half owned by the Jews and Egyptians hahaha how laughable is that?!

@sami_1 , who is that donkey that put that video together? I read his credentials and it is somewhat of a rhetorical question. What kind of a gumpsh like this guy put all that information and come up with the absolutely stupid decision that Egypt after all it went through and the setbacks those rascals who would be 100% supported by the United States, militarily want anything to do with starting a war with those war-mongering Palestinian women beaters?

So what if we've increased our troops near the canal from 22K to even double or even triple that if we have major assets to protect. He mentions those assets such as the 4 tunnels and bridges but all he alludes to is a quick interdiction under the canal which is faster than erecting those pontoons from 1973 even the new ones take at least 2 hours to assemble and you'd have to shut the canal down and so much military stupidity would have to be done on our part for what, again I ask the same question, to go fight those wife beaters? 

It's because of that stupid treaty that has forced us to create a quick passage to stop one of THEIR inhumane invasions (should I remind him again how many times we were attached by those scum? Or have I said it enough?) And as far as our armament (especially the navy he really had a huge bug up his $%^%&%8*% about all the ship bases and docks etc. So what's his stupid problem, we're not allowed to strengthen our military to its utmost capacity? And if we do, it's because we want to attack that little trouble infected nothing but a nuisance. As you guys know, I could sit here and rip that homar all night but it's getting late and hopefully someone else can chime is on some of the other absurdities he's plated.


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60837-egypt-casic-and-hq-17ae-deal



Egypt, CASIC, and HQ-17AE deal






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) for the procurement of HQ-17AE road-mobile short-range air- ...

Maybe to try to avoid new sanctions? @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Also, greeks and turks are looking like they're brewing for a war over some islands and fore more coastal hegemony. Doesn't look too good if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Also, greeks and turks are looking like they're brewing for a war over some islands and fore more coastal hegemony. Doesn't look too good if you ask me.


Egypt signed a defense agreement with Greece. So I hope peace more than anything. No one in the region can withstand a new war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Philip the Arab said:


> @Gomig-21
> I noticed something interesting, the missiles on the ST-100 are both Chinese origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-tank missile is GAM-102 fire and forget with 4km range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "precision attack missile" is CM-501GA with 40km range, and a loitering cruise missile to find targets for the missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope we see these vehicles at EDEX 2020, and also hope that if Egypt does acquire these systems it receives TOT for in house production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, RPG-32 produced in Jordan is in Egyptian service.
> 
> View attachment 650801
> 
> 
> View attachment 650802
> 
> 
> There is also a new fully indigenous product with more penetration that is probably finished by now. Let us hope that we can transfer the production lines to our Egyptian brothers soon to replace the older systems in service.
> 
> 
> In early 2018 we started developing a new system,” Mr. Jafar tells EDR, “in the form of a new RPG that in the end will replace our current RPG-32 Nashshab.” He underlines that the aim is to *increase range, diameter and thus penetration capability*. “We hope the development will be quick, as we are producing in-house most of the components,” he adds, underlining that he hopes to really reduce as much as possible the time to market.


Any update on the CM missile family being used on ST-100? Because there seems to be some major upgrade on the missile during expedition in Zhuhai airshow. @Gomig-21 @Philip the Arab



















.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Defencelover1997

Ghostkiller said:


> First they must reduce their inflation to become a super power. With an inflation more than 85%, it would take years to make it at least 10%.
> 
> 
> And for your information, it is only 300 years and not 500 years hahaha. From 1523 to 1829.


lol.inflation is nothing.every country has inflation. It's common.what's matter is for a country to become a super power are solid heavy industry,shipbuilding capability,expertise on core technology such as engine, rocket technology etc.and turkey is quickly developing in that area with the help of both govt. and private company.
Who cares even it is 300 years.sorry. turkey made Greece their bitch for 300 years,not 500 years.



Ghostkiller said:


> Egypt signed a defense agreement with Greece. So I hope peace more than anything. No one in the region can withstand a new war.


lol.even Egypt can't do shit to turkey.you have recently bought some shiny new toys for navy.but a navy can't project power without AC with fighter jets.you have two mistral class helicopter assult ship.but those are useless infront of Turkish modern ashm.your mistral class didn’t have dedicated modern aam capability.you have only 4 modern submarine. While turkish have at least dozen.greece will face defeat without the intervention of french and Italy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Defencelover1997

sami_1 said:


> Egypt has an active ballistic missile production program since 1980 and has produced 2,000 missiles. The Turkish teens think they have a recently launched program that will threaten Egypt
> 
> Ramjet missiles already have Russian and Chinese, before Turkey dreamed of owning its own eyeballs and thinking of a program to manufacture them
> Egypt is superior to Turkey in ballistic missiles. In fact, Egypt is the source of the Egyptian Condor missile technology to China in return for the production of cheaper Chinese missiles such as the M-9 in 1990.
> 
> 
> The criminal history of Turkey is known to everyone. Therefore, Turkey will not be able to try to occupy other countries with military force. The current alliances have made Turkey weaker and weaker, whose people are looking for a loan for 36 months to buy coats for the coming winter. It is clear that you are absent or most importantly. We know the terrible economic situation of the Turkish people, which is 50% suffering. Nutritional deficiency now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report: 47 million people live under the hunger line in Turkey.
> 
> Before you threaten other countries, you must feed your hungry people
> 
> View attachment 895983
> 
> 
> May God protect millions of hungry Turks under the current regime, which is only concerned with expansion, stealing the gas of the Mediterranean, and occupying countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 895986


lol.don’t give me reference of egyptian copy of 60's scud missile.you can't do shit. your ballistic missile programme don’t have any original design.your copied scud missiles only have 400-500 km range.while turkish missile programme is more modern with original design.they have recently tested 2000 km ballistic missile.
lol.you don’t have any ramjet technology. Turkey have recently tested wvr and bvr missile with own ramjet technology. 
lol.i think you guys forget egyptian revolt because of bread over price.think about your own shitty African country.



Foinikas said:


> View attachment 895975


Yes.any doubt?


----------



## Ghostkiller

IblinI said:


> Any update on the CM missile family being used on ST-100? Because there seems to be some major upgrade on the missile during expedition in Zhuhai airshow. @Gomig-21 @Philip the Arab
> 
> View attachment 896144
> 
> 
> View attachment 896139
> 
> 
> View attachment 896141
> 
> 
> View attachment 896140
> .


Till now nothing is officialized with actual real footage of the vehicle with chinese munition. But I hope we will get them as soon as possible because it will enhance our army capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Photos from @MXX_13 when he went to BahAirShow.

@Philip the Arab @Gomig-21 

Hope we can contract them with huge quantity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny that you ask this question because right here on this forum right after SISI's COUP lol and the spending spree went berserk, and If you separated the cost of the newly bought items like Mistrals, Rafales, MiGs Ka-52s and especially the super expensive navy ships from the actual cost of being able to put these items into operational condition which we've seen nothing but one exercise after the other, I would say they've spent a good $120/$130 million on new purchases. This is not to mention the 4 new maritime & maritime/Airbase combination they've built in several strategic places that Jew was yammering about in @sami_1 ' video he posted which is magnificent and we'll get into that in a bit later.
> 
> Maintenance and up-keeping aircraft in tip top shape and weapon's schools and patrol sorties and target practice (all of this just to name a few) not to mention most likely an entire $1Billion paid out to the Sukhoi and the Russians for the 29 Su-35, that number could easily topple $30 billion by factoring also the training as well as pilot time in not just fighters, Egypt has a huge fleet of very active cargo aircraft delivering goodies to many countries. That budget will only grow once the next 30 F-3R/4 Rafales start showing up and that fleet grows to 54 aircraft.
> 
> Then there is the ever so mighty Typhoon or some form of jimmyjumdumbdooed F-15 shows up which I can bet you a gentleman's bet NO ONE here wants to see any more US influence on the capacity they put us through with the F-16s and from the rumors we're reading and hearing, they're even WORSE lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly brother, I couldn't care less what the Turks think or might want to think about anything regardiong Egypt as long as it doesn't involve them making any significant decisions in Libya that would threaten us. Then we'll have a problem without a doubt. Stay on your side and we'll play fun games with our Greek brothers and sisters and no one gets harmed.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine how it's actually GREAT to know that there is a ballistic missile program that is most likely ,oving rather slowly for many obvious reasons but people need to start undertanding, we need to protect OUR land whichever way we see fit. And guess what, Sinai is just the religious name given to the most magnificent peninsula in the world, but it is EGYPT. Many tend to forget that and think it's some independed nation that might be half owned by the Jews and Egyptians hahaha how laughable is that?!
> 
> @sami_1 , who is that donkey that put that video together? I read his credentials and it is somewhat of a rhetorical question. What kind of a gumpsh like this guy put all that information and come up with the absolutely stupid decision that Egypt after all it went through and the setbacks those rascals who would be 100% supported by the United States, militarily want anything to do with starting a war with those war-mongering Palestinian women beaters?
> 
> So what if we've increased our troops near the canal from 22K to even double or even triple that if we have major assets to protect. He mentions those assets such as the 4 tunnels and bridges but all he alludes to is a quick interdiction under the canal which is faster than erecting those pontoons from 1973 even the new ones take at least 2 hours to assemble and you'd have to shut the canal down and so much military stupidity would have to be done on our part for what, again I ask the same question, to go fight those wife beaters?
> 
> It's because of that stupid treaty that has forced us to create a quick passage to stop one of THEIR inhumane invasions (should I remind him again how many times we were attached by those scum? Or have I said it enough?) And as far as our armament (especially the navy he really had a huge bug up his $%^%&%8*% about all the ship bases and docks etc. So what's his stupid problem, we're not allowed to strengthen our military to its utmost capacity? And if we do, it's because we want to attack that little trouble infected nothing but a nuisance. As you guys know, I could sit here and rip that homar all night but it's getting late and hopefully someone else can chime is on some of the other absurdities he's plated.


A third of an hour per person and preparing the bridges according to the last maneuver you attended
And a quarter of an hour with tile, which are pieces of iron that are quickly collected



Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.inflation is nothing.every country has inflation. It's common.what's matter is for a country to become a super power are solid heavy industry,shipbuilding capability,expertise on core technology such as engine, rocket technology etc.and turkey is quickly developing in that area with the help of both govt. and private company.
> Who cares even it is 300 years.sorry. turkey made Greece their bitch for 300 years,not 500 years.
> 
> 
> lol.even Egypt can't do shit to turkey.you have recently bought some shiny new toys for navy.but a navy can't project power without AC with fighter jets.you have two mistral class helicopter assult ship.but those are useless infront of Turkish modern ashm.your mistral class didn’t have dedicated modern aam capability.you have only 4 modern submarine. While turkish have at least dozen.greece will face defeat without the intervention of french and Italy.


In the Medusa maneuver in Egypt, the frigate Kemal Rice was spying on the maneuver
And only the frigate Perry 911 forced her to flee like a mouse
If you have knowledge of your naval officers, you ask them what the Egyptian sea wolves did with the submarines when they tried to contact the Egyptian Navy.
The infantry of the naval fleet tells you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

If you have knowledge of your naval officers, you ask them what the Egyptian sea wolves did with the submarines when they tried to contact the Egyptian Navy.
The infantry of the naval fleet tells you



Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.i think you guys forget egyptian revolt because of bread over price.think about your own shitty African country.


You often live in an illusion
Your country, Turkey, is the largest importer of Egyptian gas, so you can warm your *** after it was kicked from the whole Mediterranean and you only control a beach
And the countries in which you are strong, you were expelled from the union the day before yesterday
Also, the European Union that you depend on is the one who deterred you against Cyprus and Greece when you thought to dig there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

I didn't want to talk unless absolutely necessary, but when I see dogs barking, I tame them.🤣



Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.don’t give me reference of egyptian copy of 60's scud missile.you can't do shit. your ballistic missile programme don’t have any original design.your copied scud missiles only have 400-500 km range.while turkish missile programme is more modern with original design.they have recently tested 2000 km ballistic missile.
> lol.you don’t have any ramjet technology. Turkey have recently tested wvr and bvr missile with own ramjet technology.
> lol.i think you guys forget egyptian revolt because of bread over price.think about your own shitty African country.
> 
> 
> Yes.any doubt?


k🐟

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sami_1

Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.don’t give me reference of egyptian copy of 60's scud missile.you can't do shit. your ballistic missile programme don’t have any original design.your copied scud missiles only have 400-500 km range.while turkish missile programme is more modern with original design.they have recently tested 2000 km ballistic missile.
> lol.you don’t have any ramjet technology. Turkey have recently tested wvr and bvr missile with own ramjet technology.
> lol.i think you guys forget egyptian revolt because of bread over price.think about your own shitty African country.
> 
> 
> Yes.any doubt?



It is clear that the naivety of the Turks is essential



The Egyptian missile program, despite its antiquity, is constantly evolving and is divided into two programs



The first old program, which is the reproduction of SCUD missiles with derivative versions, up to a range of 700 km, starting from 1975

And the NODONG-1 missile has a range of 2000 km and production stopped in 2007. All that is focused on is part of the long-range systems such as NODONG are being developed continuously to increase accuracy and destructive effect.








The program for the production of solid-fuel missiles for rocket artillery has been in place since 1988

Starting with the SAKR 80 tactical missiles, which started with a range of 90 km, caliber 302 mm, and the range was doubled, then the SAKR 150

Replacement with derivatives of the M20 . missile



Then switching to solid-fuel systems for the CONDOR II missile, its program ended with the production of 200 missiles, then Egypt moved to produce the M9/DF-15 missile series starting in 1992.

Egypt produced the entire DF-15A/B/C/D series with ranges of 600-1000 km, and this is well known and widespread, meaning that the SCUD series was simply replaced by the M9/DF-15 series.

https://www.globalsecurity.org/wmd/world/china/df-15.htm

And as long as China allows DF-21 systems like Saudi Arabia, it will not stop providing technology for DF-16/21 systems to other countries.

Simply because no one secretly recognizes the MTRC agreement that America has breached and has not respected in the first place. Therefore, other countries appear to be implementing it publicly.


One simple example: China has sold C-602, CM-302 / CM-400AKG systems with ranges not exceeding 290 km declared, but all these missiles are provided by China with fuel stores and capabilities to reach ranges of up to 560 km for the CM-302 missile and 400 km for the CM-400AKG missile and several times the range Advertiser for the C-602G missile



Back to the Egyptian program



The LUNA/FROG-7 missile has been replaced by an upgraded version of the M20

China developed SAKR Factory in 1990 for this purpose mainly through technical cooperation by transferring technologies from Western Europe to China

Therefore, it was published on strategic studies centers only with one announced program, which is the M9 system, because it is simply considered not to represent a threat to Europe, for example.


The process of slowing down the pace of cooperation with North Korea includes replacing North Korea with South Korea, where Egypt and South Korea develop missile capabilities in general from the points of accuracy, guidance and doubling the range. 239mm with a range of 200 km, South Korea cooperated with it represented in technical compensation for North Korea at a limited cost parallel to the cost of cooperation with North Korea





SEOUL — South Korea has revealed efforts to increase the firing range of its K239 Chunmoo multiple rocket launcher, from 85 kilometers (53 miles) to more than 200 kilometers (124 miles).
https://www.defensenews.com/global/...double-the-range-of-its-k239-rocket-launcher/

For this reason, Egypt has never been interested in any upgraded versions of the M-270 MLRS from the United States

Next South Korea has developed the 9K720 Iskander missile with a range of 1500 km and versions with higher destroying heads



Therefore, the Egyptian ballistic missile program is still progressing well and upgrade

The difference between Egypt, Iran and Turkey is that Egypt is going in a delicate balance



It does not depend on the superiority of the Egyptian Air Force over these two countries, but also on the development of ballistic missiles. The process of doubling the capacity of the ballistic missiles in Egypt is proceeding by doubling the missile stockpiles and continuously developing the old missiles, such as the SCUD B, which have been out of service for years. We have already explained that Egypt dealt with the West in a hostile manner. It spent large sums of money in the years 2012-2017 to develop its missile arsenal to compensate for the suspension and delay of some fighter deals

All arms suppliers, Egypt does not implement deals except by transferring some vital technologies in return, perhaps to areas of Egypt that it sees as vital for it, such as what supports the Egyptian missile production programs



The current and main Egyptian interest is the missile artillery and its development



Egypt has already acquired the production system WS-2D

Egypt is interested in replacing 936 BM-21/SAKR 30/36 platforms with missiles of 300 mm caliber, so we find cooperation programs with Brazil in the ASTROS family and with Ukraine in the *Vilkha-M *system and Serbia because the volumes of Egyptian requirements are huge. We are not looking for 200 platforms, but rather go to





624 SAKR 45 platform with a range of up to 120 km, caliber 122 mm

936 caliber platform 227/300/400

150 platform caliber 610 mm

600 caliber platform 107 mm



To make it clear that Egypt has been superior in missile artillery systems *since 2002,* and Egypt uses 122 mm guided missiles, which began in 2002 with 10,000 missiles and then increased later



Before Turkey dreamed of producing even these systems



The problem Egypt has is that the size of the huge demands requires large-scale production at a low cost and the conversion of non-oriented systems into directed systems through local production. Egypt may accept production for part of the requirements by reverse engineering, but all requirements are reverse engineering

We will give a simple example of the thought of the Egyptians. Egypt was producing the MAGIC-2 missile with a license from France for the MIRAGE-5/2000 fighters. Then it went to produce it in cooperation with China under the name of the PL-7 missile, but the cost of producing the Chinese missile was 40% of the cost of producing the French missile, in addition to the percentages of local manufacturing in Egypt. Bigger than France allows



So there is an expansion of 25% in the production of artillery and missiles in Egypt simply to increase local capabilities faster



Egypt will not stop, for example, on 110 WS-2D platforms, but the goal is much greater through reverse engineering serial domestic production


Therefore, building Egyptian missile capabilities is cumulative by periodically replacing old systems with newer ones

The real strength of the program is the provision of the 300 mm caliber with ranges of 300 km in huge quantities and the 400 mm caliber with ranges exceeding 500 km and refocusing on the low cost factor, which is the basis


Cooperation with converting non-guided systems into guided systems, the main goal is to reduce the cost to a minimum. For example, Egypt does not accept a guided missile of 70 mm caliber at a price of 20 thousand dollars, but rather wants to reduce the cost to 5000 dollars by working to spread the production of a more powerful missile with guidance equipment at a very small cost



The Turks provided Egypt with a golden opportunity to develop their capabilities in fighters and missile systems


The Turkish threats and Turkey’s occupation of Iraqi and Syrian lands and their presence in Libya made Egypt use the Turks as a pretext to expand Egyptian armament away from American and Israeli pressures


When we deal with the Europeans, we tell them the ambitions of the Turks to steal wealth and encourage terrorism through the groups supported by Turkey, such as ISIS, it is imperative for Egypt to expand in the face of these threats



The same thing is Iran’s announcement that Iran has any armament development that makes Egypt’s hand in armament free in order not to upset the balance.

Egypt is simply a deterrent to the ambitions of Iran and Turkey in the Arab countries and the Gulf



Turkish greed in seizing the Greek part and trying to obtain a share of Cyprus and Greece gas with the armament threat is the reason for postponing the approval of Turkey’s requirements to develop the F-16 fleet and the real reason for Turkey’s expulsion from the F-35 program and Turkey’s acquisition of 40 new F-16 articles the United States You will agree, but when?

The US allowed Turkey to sign contracts at the beginning of 2023 so that Turkey would get its first plane in 2025. Why






First, Greece has upgraded at least 32 F-16 fighters to the F-16V level

Greece has completed the contract for 20 F-35 aircraft

Greece has completed the acquisition of the first 24 RAFALE aircraft



Egypt is beginning to receive the first plane

Eurofighter Typhoon from the first deal for 24 aircraft

Egypt has received the first 10 RAFALE F4.1 aircraft From the deal of 30 fighters

Egypt will have received the full package of 30 SU-35



That is, simply, the countries have prepared to receive the modernization of the first Turkish F-16 aircraft, with a quantitative and qualitative superiority over Turkey



We leave the Turks screaming, wailing, and empty Turkish propaganda with implementation and real success. Simply, no one trusts Turkey, and everyone knows Turkish ambitions to plunder the wealth of countries and peoples.






Now we leave the microphone to the parrot MMM-E to tell us about the future, the future Turkish Star Wars programs, the pranks between dreams and illusions, the cartoon programs for children under the age of 10, and the Turkish Elf that will occupy all the countries of the Middle East and southern Europe and threaten them with his excessive force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

IblinI said:


> Any update on the CM missile family being used on ST-100? Because there seems to be some major upgrade on the missile during expedition in Zhuhai airshow. @Gomig-21 @Philip the Arab



Hi iblini, great to see you on this thread again. I do hope to see you more often, even if it's criticism.

As far as your question, I believe some fellas have already replied but I'll give you my 2 cents also. Someday soon, my friend, we might start seeing A lOT of Chinese elements fitted on Egyptian military platforms from fighters to frigates and vettes to of course, a lot of armor since you folks produce so much great stuff that can be fitted to all sorts of armor which are a HUGE part of our military arsenal because of the large desert terrain we have.

One thing I would LOVE to start see happening is the EN start making deals and purchasing Chinese destroyers. I'm happy to see the extreme level of modernization with EURO countries with plenty of Rafals, the 2 mistrals, so far 11 possibly 13 frigates for certain, corvettes and other smaller patrol boats and in a very short time.

Speaking of short, a very short while ago I spoke specifically about the Chinese-built and I had suggested that Egypt tests 3 of theses many systems out there, but my focus was primarily on the Russian Arena APS but then with more reading and researching, I found out the Chinese GL5 was MUCH better, especially watching those record-setting height reaching turrets in the Russian tanks in the Ukraine. We don't want ANYTHING to do with that lol.

The primary reason for me for those 3 systems (and I did also include the German-built AMAP-ADS) but as you know pretty well like many others, the influence of our northern neighbors on Germany is beyond ridiculous and for something such as an APS that could literally alter the armored level on a mostly desert and slight urban areas would be considerable since the Russian Arena does not cover the top area and is really not a full 360 degree APS like the German and especially the Chinese GL5 APS for being one of the best and a top of the tank protector.

BUT, the good news (if you know just even a little bit about the EGY military) is that they don't show nearly anything in their props or military news snippets. We get lucky once in a while and spot something very cool like that modified Sparrow missile that @joker88 posted for us here and that was only because the chief of the EAF took a friendly flight in an F-16D block-52 and the snippet was so quick whomever spotted that was a genius! Now we know they're doing something with their a2A missiles and noy just any missiles, American ones! That blew us away.

Then along your lines, we couldn't believe our eyes that they were testing EDGE PGMs on not only their Mirage 2000s, nut on the F-16 blck 52s as well. That was truly unbelievable, these were just from last week and also taken from as a snippet from a quick moving video by the military spokesman. These are the Al- Tariq PGMs co-developed by EDGE SA and by the UAE (mostly the latter Phillip correct me if I'm wrong pls just like to get things right) and what a great pair of shots especially opened in a new tab and enlarged. These are EAF Mirage 2Ks but we have no idea why they cover the insignia on only these aircraft headed towards Libya. Might be an IFF reason but if anyone knows, please share.










Two of the fascinating things about these PGMs is the winglets are on top of the missiles. So of course, they have to mount them upside down onto the jet pylons, then once the missile is released and reaches a certain distance away from the firring platform, it can spin so it's right side up and has enough room to so it can open its winglets and proceed to its destination. It also has another very cool feature such as loitering above targets with very accurate and well-lit position for the WSO to properly identify the target and the extent of any possible unnecessary collateral damage and gives the pilots who communicate with even others in the same squad watching the same thing at real time and ultimately the commander decides to either abort or change target.

The other super fascinating thing is that Egypt is messing around with both, US Sparrow missile seekers and whatever else and also allowing other non-American missiles to be used on EAF F-16s?! Times a changing and amusing how a strong purchase of Russian MiG-29M/M2 & 50 Ka-52 Alligators with tremendous weaponry and a certain number of them with folding rotors for storage in the Mistrals topped off with a bazooka 30 Su-35SEs and the super deadly weapons those things can carry have all seemed to have caused an upheaval in the Pentagon where after 30 years of asking for F-15s, they not only finally approve of that, but allow considerable altering to very dangerous A2A missiles? This is what we've been screaming about for a LONG time is now with the additional income, the US Military Aid $ should not be something that the EAF (entire army) should worry and allow it to influence certain major decisions anymore as we've now witnessed with our own eyes $3.2 billion means nothing (no disrespect intended) in the grand scheme of things) and being smart is much more valuable. 

Another very cool feature I had no idea about until @Philip the Arab told me that these PGMs can be fired off of computer pads and don't need to have any connections to the aircraft or whatever platform is being used its avionics whatsoever. I believe that the only need for a major integration to the aircraft's avionics is if there's going to be a certain need for the usage of any linkage like link-16 or 11 or even Link 9 which I think NATO is currently switching to for some reason. But I thought that was also another very cool feature.,

BTW, @The SC told us several years ago that China had developed a sort of a "universal" pylon (for the lack of a better word) and being universal, you can mount it on a Rafale or a Typhoon or even a MiG-21 and of course run all the proper wiring to integrate ANY type of munition on Russian, American, French or Swedish aircraft, I thought that was one of the most AMAZING inventions and wonder who and how many nations have actually purchased those? I would think the EAF would've been one of the first 5 nations to purchase that with Pakistan being the first Know anything about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice shots from MG's Twitter of an EAF MiG-29M/2 dropping a KH-35U which has a range of 290km.
















MEKOs 904 & 905 docked in tandem. Looks like 905 still has a few pieces missing.






Some more of completed 905.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian President announces the establishment of fortified command and control centers underground..

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## IblinI

Gomig-21 said:


> BUT, the good news (if you know just even a little bit about the EGY military) is that they don't show nearly anything in their props or military news snippets. We get lucky once in a while and spot something


I totally feel you, actually there is a lot of similarity when it comes to unveiling new system between two countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

IblinI said:


> I totally feel you, actually there is a lot of similarity when it comes to unveiling new system between two countries.


But you have any idea why our IL-76 was in China few weeks ago?


----------



## IblinI

Ghostkiller said:


> But you have any idea why our IL-76 was in China few weeks ago?


I saw that and no one seems to know on our social media, or maybe no one wiling to be the first to releveled it.


----------



## MMM-E

sami_1 said:


> Now we leave the microphone to the parrot MMM-E to tell us about the future, the future Turkish Star Wars programs, the pranks between dreams and illusions, the cartoon programs for children under the age of 10, and the Turkish Elf that will occupy all the countries of the Middle East and southern Europe and threaten them with his excessive force



Egypt and Greece can not develop even Cruise Missile
still day dreamer little boys are dreaming about Egyptian Ballistic Missile which does not exist

a few weeks ago Turkiye warned daydreamer Greeks with Turkish TAYFUN Ballistic Missile which can hit all military targets in Greece ,, also in Cairo and Alexandria

And I am not talking about the future ( CENK and GEZGIN Missiles )
TAYFUN Ballistic Missile is already real
SOM air launched Cruise Missile is already real

keep dreaming with the cartoon programs for children under the age of 10 and illusions

full of fake news and wishful thinking on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> The Egyptian President announces the establishment of fortified command and control centers underground..



Great video, man. Did you see the squadron of Shengyang F-6s around 1:28 or so? Besides the scuds and a lot of other goodies, if there was anywhere in the world where an underground storage facility would be to move such high level military equipment to the defensive battlefield that basically excluded the headache of dealing with the Suez Canal and not just that, but already being in the thick of things right in the battlefield and not having to wait for them to get there by ground transport where they'd be obliterated by AWACs and attack bombers or aircraft setting up traps after being spotted by satellite and or radars and AWACs. The good old genius of Sa'ad El Din Al Shazly.

Which BTW, I'm pretty positive you knew about Serbia doing the same thing but in its mountains with an incredibly technologically advanced underground setup for scoots of MiG-21s.
















Then you got that old Jewish guy talking about the Egyptian forces increasing their 22k to 44k soldiers in Zone A and all he mentioned was the increases in this, that and the other thing without ever considering or even mentioning once that because of that horrible treaty we agreed to sign has put us in this position where we need to do whatever it takes to protect Egypt proper from any terrorism coming from their side of the border. That just angers you to no end I tell you and then the dingdong says the only reason for all this sudden and abrupt buildup is for one reason only and that is Egypt must be getting ready to attack israel. Man thank God people like this clown royale are nowhere near those in charge of making serious decisions because the next 1967 these A-holes ever attempt thinking or trying to sell it to the world as some silly preemptive load of mumbo jumbo jive, the spanking they'll be getting will be unlike any another in the history of warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

MMM-E said:


> Egypt and Greece can not develop even Cruise Missile
> still day dreamer little boys are dreaming about Egyptian Ballistic Missile which does not exist
> 
> a few weeks ago Turkiye warned daydreamer Greeks with Turkish TAYFUN Ballistic Missile which can hit all military targets in Greece ,, also in Cairo and Alexandria
> 
> And I am not talking about the future ( CENK and GEZGIN Missiles )
> TAYFUN Ballistic Missile is already real
> SOM air launched Cruise Missile is already real
> 
> keep dreaming with the cartoon programs for children under the age of 10 and illusions
> 
> full of fake news and wishful thinking on this thread


Greek Mikado by you
You live a big delusion


----------



## joker88

IblinI said:


> I saw that and no one seems to know on our social media, or maybe no one wiling to be the first to releveled it.


Every exhibition goes there, whether she or Hercules, she goes to the exhibition with delegations from the Armament Authority, and she also brings models. This is not the first time.


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> Every exhibition goes there, whether she or Hercules, she goes to the exhibition with delegations from the Armament Authority, and she also brings models. This is not the first time.


Ah ok, so no procurement of armaments?

@sami_1 any idea how we will replace the old SA-2 and SA-3 any idea which system will replace? Will it be locally or with ToT?

For you guys, which system is to the best sys to replace them.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591825463269261314
Trans : we are the first country to send condolences to Turkey.


----------



## Commando91

MMM-E said:


> Egypt and Greece can not develop even Cruise Missile
> still day dreamer little boys are dreaming about Egyptian Ballistic Missile which does not exist
> 
> a few weeks ago Turkiye warned daydreamer Greeks with Turkish TAYFUN Ballistic Missile which can hit all military targets in Greece ,, also in Cairo and Alexandria
> 
> And I am not talking about the future ( CENK and GEZGIN Missiles )
> TAYFUN Ballistic Missile is already real
> SOM air launched Cruise Missile is already real
> 
> keep dreaming with the cartoon programs for children under the age of 10 and illusions
> 
> full of fake news and wishful thinking Keep using the F-16's as a backbone for ur air force lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Great video, man. Did you see the squadron of Shengyang F-6s around 1:28 or so? Besides the scuds and a lot of other goodies, if there was anywhere in the world where an underground storage facility would be to move such high level military equipment to the defensive battlefield that basically excluded the headache of dealing with the Suez Canal and not just that, but already being in the thick of things right in the battlefield and not having to wait for them to get there by ground transport where they'd be obliterated by AWACs and attack bombers or aircraft setting up traps after being spotted by satellite and or radars and AWACs. The good old genius of Sa'ad El Din Al Shazly.
> 
> Which BTW, I'm pretty positive you knew about Serbia doing the same thing but in its mountains with an incredibly technologically advanced underground setup for scoots of MiG-21s.
> 
> View attachment 896387
> 
> 
> View attachment 896386
> 
> 
> View attachment 896388
> 
> 
> Then you got that old Jewish guy talking about the Egyptian forces increasing their 22k to 44k soldiers in Zone A and all he mentioned was the increases in this, that and the other thing without ever considering or even mentioning once that because of that horrible treaty we agreed to sign has put us in this position where we need to do whatever it takes to protect Egypt proper from any terrorism coming from their side of the border. That just angers you to no end I tell you and then the dingdong says the only reason for all this sudden and abrupt buildup is for one reason only and that is Egypt must be getting ready to attack israel. Man thank God people like this clown royale are nowhere near those in charge of making serious decisions because the next 1967 these A-holes ever attempt thinking or trying to sell it to the world as some silly preemptive load of mumbo jumbo jive, the spanking they'll be getting will be unlike any another in the history of warfare.


America's nightmare penetration of Egypt and China F-16 fighters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60857-egypt-cetc-and-radars-tot-update



Egypt, CETC, and radars ToT update







It was previously reported that the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) was in talks with China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) for a transfer of technology (ToT) and production.



https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxQQmrNtgGehTlVytpshL70u28gzoGRcuX










Gas, jet, fregate: tutti gli affari dietro l'abbraccio di Meloni con Al Sisi


L'Eni ha tenuto il filo diretto col Cairo dopo che i rapporti diplomatici si sono raffredati per la morte di Regeni. Leonardo ha in ballo una fornitura di …




www.repubblica.it










The Italian newspaper, la Repubblica, reported that Egypt entered into negotiations with Italy to purchase 4 aircraft for the ATR 72MP maritime patrol
It is a plane produced by the Italian airline Leonardo specialized in monitoring, espionage and electronic jamming.
The ATR 72MP features command, control, communications and hardware capabilities
and Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (C4ISR) which enables sea lane traffic control, fisheries protection, anti-smuggling, anti-drug operations, exclusive economic zones (EEZ) patrols as well as search and rescue (SAR) operations.
The aircraft can also be used to transport personnel and materials, and can perform anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface warfare (AsuW) and electronic intelligence (ELINT) missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> America's nightmare penetration of Egypt and China F-16 fighters



This was actually a big problem they brought onto themselves by trying to recruit Chinese engineers to do whatever modifications on the avionics capabilities which sounds like they wanted to increase the aircrafts' EW capabilities and even the radar and sounds like there was also some weaponizing theorizing at least attempted. But what I don't understand is why did they try doing this without even consulting the US first? It's almost as if even the most unknowledgeable individual would know that US F-16s in Egypt are 100% under US terms when it comes to any type of modification of any sort. So, it baffles me that they attempted to do this without at the least telling the Americans (even as painful as that might be to do) that they would be seeking these possible mods from China and then go from there. But doing it behind the US' back and then getting busted has created the major part of the mistrust that exists until today. What's yours and others' opinions on them attempting that?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60857-egypt-cetc-and-radars-tot-update
> Egypt, CETC, and radars ToT update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was previously reported that the Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) was in talks with China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) for a transfer of technology (ToT) and production.



Despite our occasional doubts of TR's veracity and truthfulness or accuracy of their information, especially when they make you buy the article to read it lol, this one has been repeatedly mentioned by several sources, so the chances of it being true are much higher than usual. 

Despite Egypt already having displayed several incredible types of domestic & indigenous radars, getting ToT from a superpower like China which has been at it in a very high and modern level is an excellent choice & decision as Egyptian military always makes. Or at least has been making on a constant level since 2013. 

It's also interesting that this would be added to an already quite vast and very strong types and numbers of movable wheeled & tracked radars vehicles that Egypt already has. I think the ToT (like the professor @The SC always reminds us of how important it now is or has become is so very true) is most likely the ultimate selling point in this case because of the huge number of systems already in the EAF. 



Ghostkiller said:


> The Italian newspaper, la Repubblica, reported that Egypt entered into negotiations with Italy to purchase 4 aircraft for the ATR 72MP maritime patrol
> It is a plane produced by the Italian airline Leonardo specialized in monitoring, espionage and electronic jamming.
> The ATR 72MP features command, control, communications and hardware capabilities
> and Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (C4ISR) which enables sea lane traffic control, fisheries protection, anti-smuggling, anti-drug operations, exclusive economic zones (EEZ) patrols as well as search and rescue (SAR) operations.
> The aircraft can also be used to transport personnel and materials, and can perform anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface warfare (AsuW) and electronic intelligence (ELINT) missions.



This was also reported about 6 or 8 months ago so just like the radar, probably very true and what a beauty of an aircraft with a lot of maritime capabilities. Just look at all the sensors it has on the front, side and rear of the fuselage. The fact that they mention nonchalantly that it also periodically performs ASW missions at the end of all its incredible capabilities they mention most likely means that it excels in that specific capability. However, even for super-duper maritime aircraft such as the P-8 Poseidon (which this beauty does everything the same) still doesn't mean that just because it's an ASW that all submarines seen by it are screwed. Reason being is that most of the nuclear-powered subs almost never surface for whatever reason or get within periscope depth (which I think is around 15 meters or so) so that they can be seen. So that aspect makes it almost impossible to be a truly effective ASW hunter. Even modern diesel/electric submarines that barely need to surface do it quickly and effectively and then return to the eternal depths of the seas and oceans very quickly, which also makes them very difficult to target and destroy or even hit close enough. 

I thought the EN had their eyes on 2 of these bad boys, but now this is saying 4 aircraft? Nab that would be great and certainly boost the 8 Seasprites very nicely and they certainly already have the appropriate helping fighters to assist them in any way. Hopefully this deal happens for sure and if it does, then we will really need to keep an eye on Leonardo and all the stuff we're buying off of them with the stupid merger they just made a few months ago.











Nice torpedo or sonarpedo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Despite our occasional doubts of TR's veracity and truthfulness or accuracy of their information, especially when they make you buy the article to read it lol, this one has been repeatedly mentioned by several sources, so the chances of it being true are much higher than usual.
> 
> Despite Egypt already having displayed several incredible types of domestic & indigenous radars, getting ToT from a superpower like China which has been at it in a very high and modern level is an excellent choice & decision as Egyptian military always makes. Or at least has been making on a constant level since 2013.
> 
> It's also interesting that this would be added to an already quite vast and very strong types and numbers of movable wheeled & tracked radars vehicles that Egypt already has. I think the ToT (like the professor @The SC always reminds us of how important it now is or has become is so very true) is most likely the ultimate selling point in this case because of the huge number of systems already in the EAF.
> 
> 
> 
> This was also reported about 6 or 8 months ago so just like the radar, probably very true and what a beauty of an aircraft with a lot of maritime capabilities. Just look at all the sensors it has on the front, side and rear of the fuselage. The fact that they mention nonchalantly that it also periodically performs ASW missions at the end of all its incredible capabilities they mention most likely means that it excels in that specific capability. However, even for super-duper maritime aircraft such as the P-8 Poseidon (which this beauty does everything the same) still doesn't mean that just because it's an ASW that all submarines seen by it are screwed. Reason being is that most of the nuclear-powered subs almost never surface for whatever reason or get within periscope depth (which I think is around 15 meters or so) so that they can be seen. So that aspect makes it almost impossible to be a truly effective ASW hunter. Even modern diesel/electric submarines that barely need to surface do it quickly and effectively and then return to the eternal depths of the seas and oceans very quickly, which also makes them very difficult to target and destroy or even hit close enough.
> 
> I thought the EN had their eyes on 2 of these bad boys, but now this is saying 4 aircraft? Nab that would be great and certainly boost the 8 Seasprites very nicely and they certainly already have the appropriate helping fighters to assist them in any way. Hopefully this deal happens for sure and if it does, then we will really need to keep an eye on Leonardo and all the stuff we're buying off of them with the stupid merger they just made a few months ago.
> 
> View attachment 896607
> 
> 
> View attachment 896610
> 
> 
> Nice torpedo or sonarpedo?
> 
> View attachment 896609


True, Even TR said that Egypt was interestied to procure ATR-72 like fews months ago. Sometimes, it is reliable and sometime no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> This was actually a big problem they brought onto themselves by trying to recruit Chinese engineers to do whatever modifications on the avionics capabilities which sounds like they wanted to increase the aircrafts' EW capabilities and even the radar and sounds like there was also some weaponizing theorizing at least attempted. But what I don't understand is why did they try doing this without even consulting the US first? It's almost as if even the most unknowledgeable individual would know that US F-16s in Egypt are 100% under US terms when it comes to any type of modification of any sort. So, it baffles me that they attempted to do this without at the least telling the Americans (even as painful as that might be to do) that they would be seeking these possible mods from China and then go from there. But doing it behind the US' back and then getting busted has created the major part of the mistrust that exists until today. What's yours and others' opinions on them attempting that?


Actually they made an analysis and study with the Chinese about replacing some components in case of necessity,, But..they didn't do the modifications per se.. and even this was too much for the US..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> Ah ok, so no procurement of armaments?
> 
> @sami_1 any idea how we will replace the old SA-2 and SA-3 any idea which system will replace? Will it be locally or with ToT?
> 
> For you guys, which system is to the best sys to replace them.








SA-2 & SA-3 , SA-6 Systems Replacement Program
The Israelis are already completing that Egypt has received 8 S-300V / VM systems, and they are also being upgraded .

At the same time, Egypt had contracted with the Some on HQ-17 & HQ-18 systems
For each system

https://missiledefenseadvocacy.org/...at/china/china-anti-access-area-denial/hq-18/


Some satellite images showed that Egypt had already disposed of 32 SA-2 batteries out of 40 before 2020.

It is reported that Egypt has requested a new batch of the HQ-17AE system, and of course other systems, to counter PGM/SWARM/GUIDED MISSILE.
Besides interest in Chinese laser artillery solutions

Besides, Egypt has already requested a copy of the BUK-M3 system
She said the development of this system mainly by integrating longer-range missiles is related to Egyptian requests, meaning that the development that the Russians have highlighted is in favor of Egypt.

The Chinese are currently competing with the Russians with the HQ-16FE system, with a range of 160 kilometers per missile, at a lower price than the Russian systems, which allows for easy replacement of the remaining SA-3 systems.
Egypt is benefiting from the old SA-2/3/6 systems to use them in training crews of Egyptian air defense systems or as training targets to shoot them down.

Currently, the problem remains to provide effective and cheap air defense systems in large quantities

The Egyptian missile AIN SAKR The continued development of new versions of it is vital, as the Russians are working on developing the VEBRA missile for a range of 10 kilometers.

What has been noticed is news circulating that Egypt negotiated the purchase of 12 batteries of the Serbian SA-6 system, and the negotiation with India on the AKASH system may be mainly related to the development of the SA-6 system.
The feed network of the Egyptian air defense systems was based on

150 Russian SA-2/3/6/9 batteries and 300 anti-aircraft artillery batteries
Part of the anti-aircraft artillery batteries were replaced by 100 SKY GARD / AMUN / CROTAL / TOR-M1 missile batteries.






Egypt is in the orbit of developing a 20mm hexagonal tube, and it is believed that Egypt will produce a local version of the M61 Vulcan system.
With correction equipment developed locally to become similar to the Phalanx CIWS system in a complete local way to reduce the cost of manufacturing instead of us producing under license
It may produce a local copy of the 20mm Searanger naval guns, of which a portion of 20 cannons were produced for the Egyptian MEKO-200EG frigates, each frigate equipped with 4 cannons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Italian sources confirm that three deals have entered the final stage..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592202268161757184
@Foinikas always an ally

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592202268161757184
> @Foinikas always an ally


Now if we could give you the Mirage 2000 that we don't need anymore...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Now if we could give you the Mirage 2000 that we don't need anymore...


No thank you hahahaha Maybe the rumors that we will get EFT and replace them


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592920539374714880


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> No thank you hahahaha Maybe the rumors that we will get EFT and replace them
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592920539374714880


Will you guys finally get the Eurofighter?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Actually they made an analysis and study with the Chinese about replacing some components in case of necessity,, But..they didn't do the modifications per se.. and even this was too much for the US..



Indeed, lol. Interesting that they went through all that but the only thing that came out of it was the US getting all bent out of shape. Heck, I think that our northeast neighbors have made much worst violations with the Chinese and even others. I think Egypt has racked up either the 2nd or 3rd most 3rd-party infractions with US military equipment. Forget who said that it was right on this thread might've been Frogman but it makes sense.



The SC said:


> Italian sources confirm that three deals have entered the final stage..



Is he actually saying the 24 M346 trainers package is one of those three or he's not sure? It sounded like he was just mentioning they were a major part of the original mega package. 

The submarine radar is fascinating to me since this tells me they're either not happy with the ones in the Type 209s OR don't trust the Germans who might've given certain info about them to you know who that was screaming at them for making such a sale, or just upgraded and better AESA units like he mentioned. 

He didn't say anything about the meteor but let me ask you, what is the situation with those and Saudi's request to purchase them - considering how many she's contracted and signing on for 72 more Tranche 4, she MUST be insisting on the missiles to be part of the deal, especially when Qatar got them the quickest with the Rafales. Not sure if they got them with their Typhoons yet but it probably won't be an issue if one aircraft model has them. Do you know if Saudi insisted they be part of the new 72?



Foinikas said:


> Now if we could give you the Mirage 2000 that we don't need anymore...



This is the first I've heard of this. Is this actual info or you're just thinking with the new F-35s and especially the Rafales, the 2Ks aren't needed anymore? But did they raise the number of Rafales from 18? 

They've upgraded those to the max and considering the success they've had with them in the Aegean Sea, those still have at least another 10 maybe 15 more years to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Foinikas yes please!!! Those mirages can replace those sheisty f16s with cooperation with france


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> This is the first I've heard of this. Is this actual info or you're just thinking with the new F-35s and especially the Rafales, the 2Ks aren't needed anymore? But did they raise the number of Rafales from 18?
> 
> They've upgraded those to the max and considering the success they've had with them in the Aegean Sea, those still have at least another 10 maybe 15 more years to go.


Nah,the Mirage 2000 EGM/BGM are probably going back to France. That was the rumor. But it would have been nice if we could give them to Egypt. The best ones we have are the Mirage 2000-5 Mk.II
The Rafale are 8 now. I think someone had said here it would have been nice if Egypt got those Mirage 2000 if Greece gets the Emirati ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Nah,the Mirage 2000 EGM/BGM are probably going back to France. That was the rumor. But it would have been nice if we could give them to Egypt. The best ones we have are the Mirage 2000-5 Mk.II
> The Rafale are 8 now. I think someone had said here it would have been nice if Egypt got those Mirage 2000 if Greece gets the Emirati ones.


I do think that if the UAE gonna sell its Mirage 2K then it will be divided by two or three (Egypt, Greece, Morocco).


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed, lol. Interesting that they went through all that but the only thing that came out of it was the US getting all bent out of shape. Heck, I think that our northeast neighbors have made much worst violations with the Chinese and even others. I think Egypt has racked up either the 2nd or 3rd most 3rd-party infractions with US military equipment. Forget who said that it was right on this thread might've been Frogman but it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Is he actually saying the 24 M346 trainers package is one of those three or he's not sure? It sounded like he was just mentioning they were a major part of the original mega package.
> 
> The submarine radar is fascinating to me since this tells me they're either not happy with the ones in the Type 209s OR don't trust the Germans who might've given certain info about them to you know who that was screaming at them for making such a sale, or just upgraded and better AESA units like he mentioned.
> 
> He didn't say anything about the meteor but let me ask you, what is the situation with those and Saudi's request to purchase them - considering how many she's contracted and signing on for 72 more Tranche 4, she MUST be insisting on the missiles to be part of the deal, especially when Qatar got them the quickest with the Rafales. Not sure if they got them with their Typhoons yet but it probably won't be an issue if one aircraft model has them. Do you know if Saudi insisted they be part of the new 72?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first I've heard of this. Is this actual info or you're just thinking with the new F-35s and especially the Rafales, the 2Ks aren't needed anymore? But did they raise the number of Rafales from 18?
> 
> They've upgraded those to the max and considering the success they've had with them in the Aegean Sea, those still have at least another 10 maybe 15 more years to go.


As part of a $1 billion missile contract, the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) has received the first 20 Meteor BVRAAM missiles..

It is worth noting that sources indicate with high confidence, that P2E has entered the service in RSAF .. This enables Typhoon fighters to conduct deep attack missions with stand-off weapon systems such as Storm Shadow cruise missile, Together with Meteor as long-range AAM..

Besides further improvements in CAPTOR radar, DASS EW suite, and MIDS..







KSA already has 72 Typhoons..they were negotiating for 48 more but it stalled.. for many reasons.. mainly local production on a higher scale..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> As part of a $1 billion missile contract, the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) has received the first 20 Meteor BVRAAM missiles..
> 
> It is worth noting that sources indicate with high confidence, that P2E has entered the service in RSAF .. This enables Typhoon fighters to conduct deep attack missions with stand-off weapon systems such as Storm Shadow cruise missile, Together with Meteor as long-range AAM..
> 
> Besides further improvements in CAPTOR radar, DASS EW suite, and MIDS..
> 
> View attachment 897757
> 
> 
> KSA already has 73 Typhoons..they were negotiating for 48 more but it stalled.. for many reasons.. mainly local production on a higher scale..


Hope with this deal, we have more freedom either for more Storm Shadow and to get Meteor which can lead french selling us Meteor for the Rafale. And to mount indigenous or foreign equipments like Saber 220, BrahMos NG etc...


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593018363726671872
A JV between KSA and Egypt?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593299424775749635
Something that our air defense forces never miss which is to buy the suitable systems and not buying overrated systems etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration khod video tani hahaha. A7a homa 3ayzin 6 millions yigo fi sania hahaha. Di hata el 3asema lessa makhelsetsh fa ezay 3ayez tegibjom mara wahda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Hope with this deal, we have more freedom either for more Storm Shadow and to get Meteor which can lead french selling us Meteor for the Rafale. And to mount indigenous or foreign equipments like Saber 220, BrahMos NG etc...


I have no doubts that the Meteor is coming to EAF with both the Rafale and the Typhoons..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> I have no doubts that the Meteor is coming to EAF with both the Rafale and the Typhoons..


Me too but just in case law Faransa lessa 3anida


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Me too but just in case law Faransa lessa 3anida


It was very clear that the Meteor was part of the latest deal of 30 Rafales with France..


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> It was very clear that the Meteor was part of the latest deal of 30 Rafales with France..


Honestly I am waiting to Meteor and MICA NG missiles. Can MICA NG be integrated into the EFT or no? Who knows maybe we can see Astra missile and Meteor working together hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593018363726671872
> A JV between KSA and Egypt?


Not only the OPV..there is a common corvette with few differences..i.e, the helipad of the Egyptian version is in the middle! and the one for KSA is in the back..


----------



## The SC

Capabilities of the Italian Military Radar Satellite that Egypt is negotiating with Italy..






It is the Italian braINT satellite data management tool, and it is considered the jewel of the Italian company Telespazio’s production in the military field. It is a satellite that specializes in espionage, analysis, and the production of interpretations of the information obtained. The satellite can work in the IMINT range, which is an acronym for Image intelligence, which means obtaining information, analyzing it, and making proposals at the same time.

The satellite has the ability to transmit data in real time for the occurrence of the event, and it can identify the targets to be spied on, whether they are air or land bases, missile or artillery sites, or other types of military facilities. The moon can identify the enemy forces surrounding the target, whether armored forces, infantry, artillery, etc. In addition, it can monitor borders and border points, monitor suspicious and strange movements, and determine if there is a defect in the behavior or the usual pattern of the region. It has the ability to survey a wide area, monitor suspicious activities of the enemy, and monitor the gathering, demobilization and dismantling of its forces. The satellite can assess losses in the event of continuous fighting. It can assist in drawing up plans by observing a specific area, determining the best area for deploying soldiers on the battlefield, surveying residential and civilian areas to assist in the planning process, and developing digital maps showing the terrain before deploying forces in an area, and surveying roads, points, and centers of movement.

Of course, all these great capabilities give a huge quantum leap to the Egyptian armed forces through which it can place the enemy under surveillance moment by moment and monitor all its movements, and assist the military decision-maker in taking appropriate decisions in the operations and tasks assigned to it and developing the best offensive and defensive plans, and he will also work on Tightening the screws on terrorist groups infiltrating through the border areas, monitoring them as soon as they cross the Egyptian border, and dealing with them within a few minutes by unmanned marches that are present in the skies of Egypt around the clock, protecting its borders and skies..

Here is a glimpse of it:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Italian newspaper La Repubblica reported that Egypt is in serious negotiations with Italy to purchase four *Atr 72Mp* maritime patrol aircraft..


The aircraft specializes in monitoring, espionage and electronic jamming, and is also used to transport personnel and materials and can perform anti-submarine missions.











The ATR 72MP features Command, Control, Communications, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (C4ISR) capabilities that enable sea lane traffic surveillance, fisheries protection, counter-trafficking, counter-narcotics operations, exclusive economic zone (EEZ) patrols, as well as search and rescue (SAR) operations.

The aircraft can also be used to transport personnel and material, and can perform anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface warfare (AsuW) and electronic intelligence (ELINT) missions.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I do think that if the UAE gonna sell its Mirage 2K then it will be divided by two or three (Egypt, Greece, Morocco).



What makes you think they're going to share them to 2 or even 3 countries? Just intuition or you have another reason?



The SC said:


> As part of a $1 billion missile contract, the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) has received the first 20 Meteor BVRAAM missiles..



It has actually already received 20 in country!? That's excellent news mabrouk ya basha.
$1 billion in just the weapons package. Makes you wonder what other goodies are in a major package like that.



The SC said:


> It is worth noting that sources indicate with high confidence, that P2E has entered the service in RSAF .. This enables Typhoon fighters to conduct deep attack missions with stand-off weapon systems such as Storm Shadow cruise missile, Together with Meteor as long-range AAM..
> 
> Besides further improvements in CAPTOR radar, DASS EW suite, and MIDS..



Well. that's essentially the great planning of the "tranche" concept that the 4 countries came up with. Most of the let's say additional improvements or better capabilities in the tranche 3 or later models can be upgraded into the previous ones. I don't think the tranche 1 can get too many new goodies, but the 2 and on were specifically planned that way. Part of the engineering of such advanced technology are things like that which are not easy. I believe that they started to plan that concept in sincerity for the T2 and on and that really is one of the many GREAT features of the Eurofighter Typhoon.

All of those features you mentioned should all be standard from now on, on all the new ordered RSAF Typhoons.



The SC said:


> KSA already has 72 Typhoons..they were negotiating for 48 more but it stalled.. for many reasons.. mainly local production on a higher scale..



I probably confused the current 73 for the new order.

Hey, even if the 48 are currently stalled, let them sweat it out because if they want the sale from a customer like Saudiya, they'll have to give more than they're normally willing to from countries that have the strongest purchase power such as SA. They're doing it right.

Heck, in one of those Military Squares videos you posted on the EAF thread, the dude talked about the latest details of the mega deal with Italy and the latest issue with the 24 Typhoons was how proud he was that the Egyptian negotiators on that tremendous deal that's probably going to end up being somewhere around $12 billion lmaoooo is that they were able to talk the Italians down on the EFTs from 300 million Euros to 200 million a piece. A7a khomsomeet marra! Imagine they actually wanted 300 million euros for a single Typhoon in a huge military package that included the 4 terrific Bergamini FREMs etc.? These numbers are out of control, bro and I need to do the match on this Saudi deal to determine how much they're paying per aircraft just to see if the 200 million Euros Egypt seems to be happy to pay is really a good deal or are we still getting shanked? I think it's still the latter, unfortunately simply because when you look at the Rafale (we can't bring the Gripen into this conversation for several reasons) you're looking at what, $120 - $150 per aircraft? That, or maybe just a little more on the EFT would be acceptable. But when you're talking about an additional $50-$80 million per, something is not right. And we do know already that the weapons package is actually separate from that so.......



Ghostkiller said:


> Hope with this deal, we have more freedom either for more Storm Shadow and to get Meteor which can lead french selling us Meteor for the Rafale. And to mount indigenous or foreign equipments like Saber 220, BrahMos NG etc...



What deal? You're thinking about the possible Egyptian EFT deal? I was a bit confused since SC was talking about the RSAF's Typhoons, not Egypt's. Besides, even Saudiya is a relatively new customer of the AIM-120. Only in November of 2021 did it get congressional approval for the AMRAAM BUT, it got pretty much the 2nd best in the C-7 and C-8s and 280 of them on top of that lol. I think only the EX (Extended Range) is considered better. Good for them 3obalna a7na InshaAllah.



Ghostkiller said:


> Something that our air defense forces never miss which is to buy the suitable systems and not buying overrated systems etc...



What a great capture that was. Even though most of those low-flying cruise missiles (even the US' Tomahawk flies at the same speed or even slower until it approaches its target, then it just goes up to mach 4 I believe as it moves quickly to a higher altitude to be able to slam downward.

Usually, though, we don't hardly ever see any interceptions of this or any other kind. Usually, it's someone getting one flying by on his phone or seeing it hit a target or even helicopters I remember seeing a lot of those in the early part of the Syrian war. But to see one like this, here, and knowing it's the IRIS-T-SLM which we also know Egypt has purchased what, 8 systems of these 2 years ago? Ya3ni the fact that they knew about how good the system was and were able to acquire them from a country that is basically a stooge to the Jews who control them (or maybe used to but not anymore) and made the deal. I remember we were talking about them telling ourselves "what the heck are they doing? They already have all the short range BUKs and TORs and SA-6s and the medium range S-300VM and a few other goodies why add this system?! lol Who was it that said whoever is in charge of purchasing new systems is really good at it? Was that you?  Walahi mazbout awi.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> What makes you think they're going to share them to 2 or even 3 countries? Just intuition or you have another reason?


Just my intuition hahaha


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> What makes you think they're going to share them to 2 or even 3 countries? Just intuition or you have another reason?
> 
> 
> 
> It has actually already received 20 in country!? That's excellent news mabrouk ya basha.
> $1 billion in just the weapons package. Makes you wonder what other goodies are in a major package like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well. that's essentially the great planning of the "tranche" concept that the 4 countries came up with. Most of the let's say additional improvements or better capabilities in the tranche 3 or later models can be upgraded into the previous ones. I don't think the tranche 1 can get too many new goodies, but the 2 and on were specifically planned that way. Part of the engineering of such advanced technology are things like that which are not easy. I believe that they started to plan that concept in sincerity for the T2 and on and that really is one of the many GREAT features of the Eurofighter Typhoon.
> 
> All of those features you mentioned should all be standard from now on, on all the new ordered RSAF Typhoons.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably confused the current 73 for the new order.
> 
> Hey, even if the 48 are currently stalled, let them sweat it out because if they want the sale from a customer like Saudiya, they'll have to give more than they're normally willing to from countries that have the strongest purchase power such as SA. They're doing it right.
> 
> Heck, in one of those Military Squares videos you posted on the EAF thread, the dude talked about the latest details of the mega deal with Italy and the latest issue with the 24 Typhoons was how proud he was that the Egyptian negotiators on that tremendous deal that's probably going to end up being somewhere around $12 billion lmaoooo is that they were able to talk the Italians down on the EFTs from 300 million Euros to 200 million a piece. A7a khomsomeet marra! Imagine they actually wanted 300 million euros for a single Typhoon in a huge military package that included the 4 terrific Bergamini FREMs etc.? These numbers are out of control, bro and I need to do the match on this Saudi deal to determine how much they're paying per aircraft just to see if the 200 million Euros Egypt seems to be happy to pay is really a good deal or are we still getting shanked? I think it's still the latter, unfortunately simply because when you look at the Rafale (we can't bring the Gripen into this conversation for several reasons) you're looking at what, $120 - $150 per aircraft? That, or maybe just a little more on the EFT would be acceptable. But when you're talking about an additional $50-$80 million per, something is not right. And we do know already that the weapons package is actually separate from that so.......
> 
> 
> 
> What deal? You're thinking about the possible Egyptian EFT deal? I was a bit confused since SC was talking about the RSAF's Typhoons, not Egypt's. Besides, even Saudiya is a relatively new customer of the AIM-120. Only in November of 2021 did it get congressional approval for the AMRAAM BUT, it got pretty much the 2nd best in the C-7 and C-8s and 280 of them on top of that lol. I think only the EX (Extended Range) is considered better. Good for them 3obalna a7na InshaAllah.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great capture that was. Even though most of those low-flying cruise missiles (even the US' Tomahawk flies at the same speed or even slower until it approaches its target, then it just goes up to mach 4 I believe as it moves quickly to a higher altitude to be able to slam downward.
> 
> Usually, though, we don't hardly ever see any interceptions of this or any other kind. Usually, it's someone getting one flying by on his phone or seeing it hit a target or even helicopters I remember seeing a lot of those in the early part of the Syrian war. But to see one like this, here, and knowing it's the IRIS-T-SLM which we also know Egypt has purchased what, 8 systems of these 2 years ago? Ya3ni the fact that they knew about how good the system was and were able to acquire them from a country that is basically a stooge to the Jews who control them (or maybe used to but not anymore) and made the deal. I remember we were talking about them telling ourselves "what the heck are they doing? They already have all the short range BUKs and TORs and SA-6s and the medium range S-300VM and a few other goodies why add this system?! lol Who was it that said whoever is in charge of purchasing new systems is really good at it? Was that you?  Walahi mazbout awi.


In 2006 Saudi Arabia paid GB£4.43 billion ($5,3 billion) for 72 aircraft..25 T2 and the rest T3.. That's $73.6 per aircraft.. in 2006..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Our friend Marker did just posted a video about the SU-35 @Gomig-21 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Our friend Marker did just posted a video about the SU-35 @Gomig-21 @The SC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


>


For me I want either EFT or SU-35 but not in the same time


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592182561962590208


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Our friend Marker did just posted a video about the SU-35 @Gomig-21 @The SC



Out of all the YouTube wannabes, he's really the best most likely because of his humility MA. As well as the information he brings is spot on which makes this one that much more interesting because of the huuuugeeaah statement he makes.

Fascinating how certain he was about 17 Su-35s already in hangers at one of the airports and they've been moving them around between several hangars as certain things are being done to them and he said it with quite the confidence and to take it from him which amazes me since I truly believe if that was the case, someone would've taken at least a couple of snap shots and posted them online. Being that he's never really said anything that made me raise an eyebrow, this one most certainly did!!! So the EAF already has 17 Su-35s? That would be incredible but let's see one dang pic! And why aren't they flying at all if that was the case? Because then that would've been seen and photographed by a lot more than whatever staff is supposedly handling 17 of these fighters. This is really squiggly.

What do all you fellas think about that, 17 of these already in country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Foinikas did you see the news that we have SU-35 in Egypt


Gomig-21 said:


> Out of all the YouTube wannabes, he's really the best most likely because of his humility MA. As well as the information he brings is spot on which makes this one that much more interesting because of the huuuugeeaah statement he makes.
> 
> Fascinating how certain he was about 17 Su-35s already in hangers at one of the airports and they've been moving them around between several hangars as certain things are being done to them and he said it with quite the confidence and to take it from him which amazes me since I truly believe if that was the case, someone would've taken at least a couple of snap shots and posted them online. Being that he's never really said anything that made me raise an eyebrow, this one most certainly did!!! So the EAF already has 17 Su-35s? That would be incredible but let's see one dang pic! And why aren't they flying at all if that was the case? Because then that would've been seen and photographed by a lot more than whatever staff is supposedly handling 17 of these fighters. This is really squiggly.
> 
> What do all you fellas think about that, 17 of these already in country?
> 
> View attachment 898314


But in satellites photos, we didn't see all of the SU-35 parked in Russia? So how we got 17 of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas did you see the news that we have SU-35 in Egypt


Shoo el a'7bar?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> Shoo el a'7bar?


Eno 3andena delwati el SU-35 fi Masr. This youtuber is actually a journalist who is working in news channels like Sada el Balad etc.. He meet from time to time our minister of military production so he has some sources. He even went and saw the MoU between Egypt and Brazil this summer something like that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxDtY-LqVTJfbrteoGWfDlAn1_aZnfJQn8



Happened in the early hours of this morning | Thwarting a terrorist attack attempt on the city of Qantara Sharq

At 4 am, the people were asleep. There was a war going on in the Qantara east. The army reached a sign that there were 36 terrorist elements in the Al-Sanayeh school in Al-Qantara, and they wanted to blow up the school around it. Units of the Special Forces and the fugitives arrived, and they did not see the severe beatings and the fire was open on them from everywhere. They tried to escape from the school, but the army surrounded them so that they could not escape or even arrest them.
They surrounded the rest of them in the school again, and a decision was issued to liquidate them all, and the school approached them with 3 missiles.

2 officers and 5 recruits were killed in the vile attack
الله يرحمهم و واسكنهم فسيح جناته يارب


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593901897253019649
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFu2jsD3/
https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFu2djRf/


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Hydration


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMFuj7XRH/


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594230387248664576
@Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594230387248664576
> @Gomig-21



I think the Arrows have performed in Egypt before, right? Like this won't be their first time I don't think. 

BTW, at the WC opening, Thani really looked like he was mediating as a referee. This is the first contact since 2013 and almost a forced one on both sides.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594356510573957122
Most random shit ever hahaha. Honestly, I don't mind the renormalization because we could enhance both economical capabilities and ofc defense industry. But still Greece will remain a great friend.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Most random shit ever hahaha. Honestly, I don't mind the renormalization because we could enhance both economical capabilities and ofc defense industry. But still Greece will remain a great friend.



I think Al Thani set the two of them up, which was actually inevitable anyway because of the seating arrangements for the opening had all these heads of states and dignitaries etc. all sitting within the same 5 or so rows one right next to the other and most, if not all, getting to their seats end up being forced to greet almost every other head of state nearby. 

So Al Thani probably figured it would be very awkward and difficult to do this during the seating and it would be more difficult for him to mediate the situation there. So, he probably told his people "have Erdogan walk into the tunnel at the same time as Sisi so they're proximity forces them to get this over with" and he can control the greeting much better from that tight area than in the stands. Good planning by Al Thani.


----------



## MMM-E

Gomig-21 said:


> BTW, at the WC opening, Thani really looked like he was mediating as a referee. This is the first contact since 2013 and almost a forced one on both sides




in finally , no need to fight ,,,, 

The door of the new era has been opened


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594356510573957122
> Most random shit ever hahaha. Honestly, I don't mind the renormalization because we could enhance both economical capabilities and ofc defense industry. But still Greece will remain a great friend.


Erdoğan's probably like: "Sorry Sissi,sorry. Don't get involved in the dispute with the EEZ,tamam? All good? We will give you more EEZ.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Erdoğan's probably like: "Sorry Sissi,sorry. Don't get involved in the dispute with the EEZ,tamam? All good? We will give you more EEZ.



As always you are trying to deflect the facts ...

Turkiye is nothing to do with Egyptian EEZ
Turkiye doesnt support Muslim Brothers in Egypt and recognized SISI as president of Egypt
that was enough for peace


----------



## Hold the door

Foinikas said:


> Erdoğan's probably like: "Sorry Sissi,sorry. Don't get involved in the dispute with the EEZ,tamam? All good? We will give you more EEZ.


Cry Greek cry. They will come to our Mavi Vatan doctrine. We will give more eez, because Greek is not island state.


----------



## The SC

Despite the political dispute, on the economic side, nothing stops the billions moving between the two economies..The last of which is a Turkish investment of $100 million from Arçelik Home Appliances Company.. Construction will begin in December..
• The factory will be opened at the end of 2023
• Production of 1.5 million devices annually
• 2000 job opportunities for citizens






Al-Sisi does not reconcile except with a deposit in the Central Bank ..HaHaHa!

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Al-Sisi does not reconcile except with a deposit in the Central Bank ..HaHaHa!



The one constant (besides the deposits lol) is Sisi's diplomacy is always positive no matter who it is or what might've been said. Perfect example was a month ago with Biden after all the crap he said about Sisi and "Trump's favorite dictators" and all that rubbish, Sisi still met him with a full complement of respect and smiles and positive responses etc., just like in this situation which was much more considering many of the things that were said about not even wanting to be in the same room as him. were quite offensive. Not to mention what started it all.

That's one of the best and most constantly positive reactions by Sisi that everyone can obviously see all the time. The impressive diplomacy he practices and constantly maintains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Hold the door said:


> Cry Greek cry. They will come to our Mavi Vatan doctrine. We will give more eez, because Greek is not island state.


Bwahahahahaha 🤣🤣🤣



MMM-E said:


> Turkiye doesnt support Muslim Brothers in Egypt and recognized SISI as president of Egypt


Yes,it supports them in Libya instead 🤣


----------



## MMM-E

Foinikas said:


> Yes,it supports them in Libya instead 🤣



Stop lying with your limited knowledge
Prime Minister SERRAC was secular and nothing to do with Muslim Brothers

on the other hand HAFTAR declared Jihad as like ISIS

Turkiye support Libya against Greece-France ,, not against Egypt


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> The one constant (besides the deposits lol) is Sisi's diplomacy is always positive no matter who it is or what might've been said. Perfect example was a month ago with Biden after all the crap he said about Sisi and "Trump's favorite dictators" and all that rubbish, Sisi still met him with a full complement of respect and smiles and positive responses etc., just like in this situation which was much more considering many of the things that were said about not even wanting to be in the same room as him. were quite offensive. Not to mention what started it all.
> 
> That's one of the best and most constantly positive reactions by Sisi that everyone can obviously see all the time. The impressive diplomacy he practices and constantly maintains.


Always creating positive vibes..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Yala khalas! Khalas! 😂😂😂 












*B3ad 3 sana...*






"Ya Thani,shoo bt3amel? Ma beedy btkalam m3a al kalb hona" 
"Ya 7biby...3ndohou 100$ millioun lil Misr"
"Ah,kulu tamam,ahlan w sahlan ya sadiqy! Keefak?" 
"Marhaba,Egept nambar 1,biz kardesler?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## The SC

Egypt and China are a big surprise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Pair of F-16Bs and one block 52C looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

@Foinikas







Have you seen this before
These are defense systems against drones
One of them is microwaved
And the other on Ptr laser system


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Yala khalas! Khalas! 😂😂😂
> 
> View attachment 899033
> 
> 
> View attachment 899034
> 
> 
> 
> *B3ad 3 sana...*
> 
> View attachment 899035
> 
> 
> "Ya Thani,shoo bt3amel? Ma beedy btkalam m3a al kalb hona"
> "Ya 7biby...3ndohou 100$ millioun lil Misr"
> "Ah,kulu tamam,ahlan w sahlan ya sadiqy! Keefak?"
> "Marhaba,Egept nambar 1,biz kardesler?


He doesn't know this
Even if the meeting took place, Egypt has its own conditions that Turkey implements, first to restore relations
And waiting for another 4 years until we know the good intentions and join the Mediterranean gas
Or he will go to hell, because Egypt, Greece and Cyprus have first-class defense and security agreements, and I almost know that they have a joint leadership in the Mediterranean that cooperates in the first degree.
More than 50 security and military agreements


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Pair of F-16Bs and one block 52C looking good.
> 
> View attachment 899098


Just missing those lovely AIM-120 missiles

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

MMM-E said:


> in finally , no need to fight ,,,,
> 
> The door of the new era has been opened



I agree. We never wanted any of that crap after going through 2 revolutions and watching the country almost fall off the edge of the cliff down into the abyss and become a Libya, or worst, even, a Syria with a group of fanatic leaders that would rather put the country through absurd principles even if it means its total destruction, or someone who took the bull by the horns and kicked its a$$ and saved Egypt. This is how the majority see Sisi in Egypt no matter what crap you might hear in Turkiye or anywhere else. Take it from us who know how bad it was and how bad it reached and foreign reserves were down to something like $20 billion! 

We needed friends who were going to be supportive because they could see the reality and not be fantacized by all the great democracy stories of success. It wasn't going to work in Egypt and the ones who said "you have to give it a chance" don't realize that kind of thing doesn't happen overnight or especially under extremely horrible circumstances like Egypt was in.

So hearing Erdogan talk about Sisi is such disrespectful manner while every other leader was supportive of him (even Obama behind closed doors) really sucked big time since all others knew it was the best for Egypt and yes, there was no need to fight and that was the last thing on our minds. 

But then realizing brilliantly that there was a strong possibility of being overun from a certain direction by a certain group of powerful nations as well as a major problem with hoards of cockroaches cretin vermin trying to ruin the country from inside, Sisi brilliantly found a way to modernize the military almost completely in 8 years! This brought assurances to the 100 million poeple in Egypt while at the same time he's developed the economy to the 2nd and soon the top economy in Africa by 2023/24. How is that not a great leader? And that's the first time I agree with you there is no reason to fight, that's another great attribute of leadership of Sisi I already spoke about, his impeccable diplomacy.

Our biggest problem as far as he's concerned is how they will convince parliament to extend his term for an additional 2 years to give him enough time to implement and bring all his visions to a satisfactory position and then perhaps have the next elections and see how that goes. That will be the biggest thing to deal with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Resume dealing with Belarus once again with military factories and sign new agreements

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

joker88 said:


> @Foinikas
> View attachment 899099
> View attachment 899100
> 
> Have you seen this before
> These are defense systems against drones
> One of them is microwaved
> And the other on Ptr laser system


Oh yeah it was on TV yesterday,but I didn't pay much attention. I don't know how effective it can be. The TV program of course talked as if it was some great product. But I don't know yet...

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Oh yeah it was on TV yesterday,but I didn't pay much attention. I don't know how effective it can be. The TV program of course talked as if it was some great product. But I don't know yet...


Oh man, you are forbidden
I see that they are systems that really deserve if they were deployed in the islands and naval bases. The conversion is really excellent

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

joker88 said:


> Oh man, you are forbidden
> I see that they are systems that really deserve if they were deployed in the islands and naval bases. The conversion is really excellent


That vehicle looks like a BTR-60 that they put various stuff on to make it look futuristic 😂







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593940214753402880
Ana mish3araf! 🤷‍♂️

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


>


I ask the Red Arrows to take care of the birds this time. We do not want accidents here in the land of Hurghada😅

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Annatar

MMM-E said:


> in finally , no need to fight ,,,,
> 
> The door of the new era has been opened
> 
> View attachment 899009
> 
> View attachment 899003
> 
> View attachment 899004
> 
> View attachment 899005
> 
> View attachment 899007
> 
> View attachment 899008


Your president is such a hypocrite, he said he would never meet nor handshake with a "dictator" like Sisi, yet here he is doing the opposite of what he said. I would never trust a person who pretends to have principles just to gain popularity among the masses. I honestly don't want our country to have any form of relations with this hypocrite regime.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594762346257334309






The first one took about 9 months to undergo sea trials which is amazing when you think about it how long it takes to make sure a frigate of this size is operating at 100% capabilities and that all systems are good. It makes you realize how much is going on in these things. I think of just the electrical systems, for example. All the wiring and everything that goes with just that part of the ship must be a daunting task in of itself. 

At some point in the next year, by the time this one is delivered, it will be quite the scene to see these two, the two Bergamini and the Tahya Misr in sea formation with the 4 Gowind corvettes and realizing there are still what, at least 4 more ships to complete this round or orders?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594771427906953216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594792846636228629
@Foinikas @Gomig-21 weird that USA is in the exercice hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas @Gomig-21 weird that USA is in the exercice hahaha



Funny I was thinking the same exact thing when I first saw that. Dang US has to stick its nose into everything lol. 

Knowing that, though, usually means that we might see more pictures of everything than we usually do.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594744442702938130


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60926-egypt-to-develop-uav-production-capabilities



Egypt to develop UAV production capabilities






Senior Egyptian officers involved in enhancing the defensive and offensive capabilities of the Egyptian Army stress the need for Egypt to obtain techniques and expertise to locally manufacture unmanne ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Senior Egyptian officers involved in enhancing the defensive and offensive capabilities of the Egyptian Army stress the need for Egypt to obtain techniques and expertise to locally manufacture unmanne ...



It sounds like they're talking about creating a major production line of several types of the "Reaper-sized" drones since they've already been building several smaller models including that one you spotted that we couldn't really identify. 

They seem to be stressing local production in several of the military aviation fields which is great as we've been hoping they do that for a while, now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> It sounds like they're talking about creating a major production line of several types of the "Reaper-sized" drones since they've already been building several smaller models including that one you spotted that we couldn't really identify.
> 
> They seem to be stressing local production in several of the military aviation fields which is great as we've been hoping they do that for a while, now.


Don't think Reaper sized drone. I think that it is just an illustration for their article.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Don't think Reaper sized drone. I think that it is just an illustration for their article.



Hahaha. I realize whatever drone is in that picture is just an illustration for the article, that was not the reason I made the comment. Not even sure if that is a Reaper or a Predator drone, I just figured that since they have been building them for a few years, now, but at the next size down from the larger drones like the Reapers and Predators and even Wing Loongs that perhaps that is where they're headed.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Hahaha. I realize whatever drone is in that picture is just an illustration for the article, that was not the reason I made the comment. Not even sure if that is a Reaper or a Predator drone, I just figured that since they have been building them for a few years, now, but at the next size down from the larger drones like the Reapers and Predators and even Wing Loongs that perhaps that is where they're headed.


For me we must first mature our drone project (Thebes-30 and EJune-30) and build their ammos locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594799224008351752


----------



## sami_1

An important video related to Egypt's acquisition of upgraded bombs capable of penetrating 50 meters in cement for dams such as the Renaissance Dam,

and Egypt's production of local bombs called EGB-105 with laser-guided copies and a copy directed by GPS systems that were tested in Sinai, especially for the destruction of highly fortified buildings
To be used in the event of a desire to destroy the Ethiopian dams that impede the flow of river water and prevent Egypt's shares in the Nile water




The importance of producing these bombs locally is to use them against sources of threats, such as fortifications in the mountains used by countries such as Iran, or the destruction of the Turkish Ilısu Dam which cut off the water from the Iraqi Euphrates River.
In general, Egypt has manufactured American bombs by reverse engineering for years, starting with the EGB-2 bomb, to various other models




In general, Egypt announced that

There will be no stability in the Horn of Africa unless Ethiopia, which suffers from the fifth generation war, submits to civil wars that will only end with its fragmentation or submission to Egypt and the Egyptian demands. Whether America, Russia or China, or else they would have prevented wars in Oromia, Benishangul and Tigray

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sami_1

The BLU-122 warhead is a 5,000 lb class weapon designed to engage hard and heavily buried targets. It significantly improves the performance of the BLU-113 warhead by incorporating the latest technological advances in warhead and explosive design. The new warhead also includes design improvements to reduce its sensitivity. The latest version of the GBU-28 glide bomb delivers the warhead using a laser/INS/GPS guidance system. It will be used on B-2A and F-15E aircraft. The Air Force improves the ability to attack hard and/or deep targets in adverse environmental conditions. The effectiveness of the current BLU-113 warhead weighing 2130 kg, used in the GBU-28 laser/GPS guided bomb, is significantly improved due to the modified design of the BLU-122, which increases its penetration, lethality and survivability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 899548
> 
> 
> 
> An important video related to Egypt's acquisition of upgraded bombs capable of penetrating 50 meters in cement for dams such as the Renaissance Dam,
> 
> and Egypt's production of local bombs called EGB-105 with laser-guided copies and a copy directed by GPS systems that were tested in Sinai, especially for the destruction of highly fortified buildings
> To be used in the event of a desire to destroy the Ethiopian dams that impede the flow of river water and prevent Egypt's shares in the Nile water
> View attachment 899550
> 
> The importance of producing these bombs locally is to use them against sources of threats, such as fortifications in the mountains used by countries such as Iran, or the destruction of the Turkish Ilısu Dam which cut off the water from the Iraqi Euphrates River.
> In general, Egypt has manufactured American bombs by reverse engineering for years, starting with the EGB-2 bomb, to various other models
> View attachment 899552
> 
> In general, Egypt announced that
> 
> There will be no stability in the Horn of Africa unless Ethiopia, which suffers from the fifth generation war, submits to civil wars that will only end with its fragmentation or submission to Egypt and the Egyptian demands. Whether America, Russia or China, or else they would have prevented wars in Oromia, Benishangul and Tigray
> View attachment 899549





sami_1 said:


> View attachment 899554
> 
> 
> The BLU-122 warhead is a 5,000 lb class weapon designed to engage hard and heavily buried targets. It significantly improves the performance of the BLU-113 warhead by incorporating the latest technological advances in warhead and explosive design. The new warhead also includes design improvements to reduce its sensitivity. The latest version of the GBU-28 glide bomb delivers the warhead using a laser/INS/GPS guidance system. It will be used on B-2A and F-15E aircraft. The Air Force improves the ability to attack hard and/or deep targets in adverse environmental conditions. The effectiveness of the current BLU-113 warhead weighing 2130 kg, used in the GBU-28 laser/GPS guided bomb, is significantly improved due to the modified design of the BLU-122, which increases its penetration, lethality and survivability.
> 
> View attachment 899555


Any real footage of it?


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595330297700179968


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595350852486811648


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> Any real footage of it?








From the Egyptian side, nothing will be announced, but things are simple. A country that has been producing aircraft bombs since 1958 and has been producing a series of Soviet and then Spanish bombs, then making American bombs the standard bombs for the Egyptian Air Force, which works on all fighters in the Egyptian Air Force, whether French, Russian or American

Egypt's tendency to produce a series of reverse-engineered guided bombs is natural. Egypt has not purchased bombs from the United States for 10 years. It is not natural that all Egyptian F-16 fighters rely on unguided bombs.
And we're talking about the entire US series of the GBU/Paveway family

And converting the Mark 80 series family into a directed family is a matter that does not find a real objection for a simple reason. Any restrictions in this direction, while preventing JDAM bombs and restricting the numbers on them, makes Egypt simply get rid of the entire fleet of F-16 fighters, and the United States sees maintaining F-16 fighters in Egypt as an armament pressure factor. Weakening the Egyptian Air Force by restricting advanced munitions and removing them from service makes America lose a pressure card that it uses against Egypt and the Egyptian armament policy. On the other hand, Egypt maintains American fighters for as long as possible and gradually replaces them with one’s fighters, where you are waiting for the F-16 fighters to be replaced by fifth generation fighters. MIRAGE-5 is replaced by the Rafale and Typhoon and the MiG-21 is being replaced by the MIG-29M and the F-7 may be replaced by LCA TEJAS MK1A fighters




It is natural for Egypt to manufacture bunker-busting bombs with different capacities, and for Egypt to produce the GBU-28/37 series for reasons that affect the Egyptian national security, as well as commercial reasons. You need them to destroy a wide range of hostile targets, and your production of these bombs opens up a good market for you
Simply the matter is related to water retention dams as well as fortifications. There are countries such as Iran that establish bases and underground weapons stores over long distances, and there are American restrictions on quantitative export of them to countries.




It is also related to the means of these bombs. We focus on the bombs that weigh more than 1 ton, so the SU-35 fighters are considered vital, along with transport aircraft that can be employed to launch such bombs.





Egypt does not announce its weapons until after long periods of time and what is better than them have actually entered service. For example, a bomb like the Nasr 9000, when its effect was shown, after entering service thirty years and more, may have exited from service by entering a newer one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 899741
> 
> 
> From the Egyptian side, nothing will be announced, but things are simple. A country that has been producing aircraft bombs since 1958 and has been producing a series of Soviet and then Spanish bombs, then making American bombs the standard bombs for the Egyptian Air Force, which works on all fighters in the Egyptian Air Force, whether French, Russian or American
> 
> Egypt's tendency to produce a series of reverse-engineered guided bombs is natural. Egypt has not purchased bombs from the United States for 10 years. It is not natural that all Egyptian F-16 fighters rely on unguided bombs.
> And we're talking about the entire US series of the GBU/Paveway family
> 
> And converting the Mark 80 series family into a directed family is a matter that does not find a real objection for a simple reason. Any restrictions in this direction, while preventing JDAM bombs and restricting the numbers on them, makes Egypt simply get rid of the entire fleet of F-16 fighters, and the United States sees maintaining F-16 fighters in Egypt as an armament pressure factor. Weakening the Egyptian Air Force by restricting advanced munitions and removing them from service makes America lose a pressure card that it uses against Egypt and the Egyptian armament policy. On the other hand, Egypt maintains American fighters for as long as possible and gradually replaces them with one’s fighters, where you are waiting for the F-16 fighters to be replaced by fifth generation fighters. MIRAGE-5 is replaced by the Rafale and Typhoon and the MiG-21 is being replaced by the MIG-29M and the F-7 may be replaced by LCA TEJAS MK1A fighters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is natural for Egypt to manufacture bunker-busting bombs with different capacities, and for Egypt to produce the GBU-28/37 series for reasons that affect the Egyptian national security, as well as commercial reasons. You need them to destroy a wide range of hostile targets, and your production of these bombs opens up a good market for you
> Simply the matter is related to water retention dams as well as fortifications. There are countries such as Iran that establish bases and underground weapons stores over long distances, and there are American restrictions on quantitative export of them to countries.
> View attachment 899748
> 
> It is also related to the means of these bombs. We focus on the bombs that weigh more than 1 ton, so the SU-35 fighters are considered vital, along with transport aircraft that can be employed to launch such bombs.
> View attachment 899742
> 
> 
> Egypt does not announce its weapons until after long periods of time and what is better than them have actually entered service. For example, a bomb like the Nasr 9000, when its effect was shown, after entering service thirty years and more, may have exited from service by entering a newer one.
> View attachment 899749


But aren't we trying converting the unguided bombs by guided bombs like the Al Tariq bombs series. Maybe we got some ToT from Denel/EDGE or even from India. I wish that we can buy JDAM type of kit like Takbir kit (Pakistan) etc...


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> But aren't we trying converting the unguided bombs by guided bombs like the Al Tariq bombs series. Maybe we got some ToT from Denel/EDGE or even from India. I wish that we can buy JDAM type of kit like Takbir kit (Pakistan) etc...







The Z-20 is better than the MH-60R Seahawks family

There is a wide scope for wave bombs according to the guidance systems and according to the type of targets used against them. Therefore, you find a diversity in the requirements. It does not mean that there are bombs like Al-Tariq. Bombs such as GBU, SDB bombs, cluster bombs, and AASM bombs are dispensed with, unlike also the prices that differ. It is not normal, for example, a T-55 tank. I hit it with a bomb. AASM costs $400,000
When Egypt manufactured the guidance kits to convert the MARK 80 family of bombs into wave bombs at a low cost, this does not mean that all Egyptian demands were met. For example, JDAM bombs are priced in the range of 30-100 thousand dollars. A guidance piece costs 5 thousand dollars to convert an unguided bomb into something equivalent to JDAM.

The most important point is that having the self-ability to develop bombs means producing improved copies in the destructive capacity of different bombs. Simply, you can produce the GBU-28 bomb and refine it with the same dimensions in newer versions with higher penetration capabilities.
Modern warfare requires many types of armaments. In the aftermath of the Russian-Ukrainian war, the Russians hit military facilities and factories with cruise missiles and heavy guided veils, the civilian foundation of the state. They hit with light-weight wave bombs or drones with multiple effects and various destructive capabilities.
It is also believed that Egypt manufactures guidance units for JDAM bombs as well
Diversity like the Tariq is also due to the availability of different capabilities and ranges for the bombs, whether in expanding the range instead of 80 kilometers in JDAM-ER to 120 and 200 kilometers in versions of the Tariq.

There remains the importance of bombs penetrating fortifications to hit ammunition and fuel depots and enemy underground installations
There remains a wide scope for development and improvement with the development of means of protection on the counter side

Countries such as South Korea and German companies that fled to South Africa to get away from the restrictions of the German government will not contract with them to set up production lines except after transferring other additional technologies, even if the contract declared is the production of the MARK 80 family, simply because why did he buy from Germany a traditional factory and can be obtained from China has a much lower cost factory without any restrictions

Also, it is not normal for such 54 Rafale aircraft to be purchased without any technical transfer of AASM bombs, because simply the cost of executing strikes with this aircraft is very high, and the economies cannot afford it. Therefore, we find that not only American guided and unguided bombs are used, but also French offers. For some transportation of some ammunition

The French also overlook, for example, the reverse engineering of some of their products in the event that they implement large deals with countries. The French also do not sell real weapons directly, but rather in the operation of the French military industrial complex, in which 300,000 workers previously worked, through the sale of weapons components and even indirect components of weapons. Indonesia produces The French VAB armored vehicles with an Indonesian name, the French VAB 3 armored vehicles and engines, the same thing, the SHERPA armored vehicles, and the French offers to India to produce Caesar guns in India under an Indian name, and to glorify the proportion of Indian components due to the fact that the French aim to export components instead of India developing artillery on its own to compete with it




The issue of guided bombs is old. Simply put, China has been selling guidance kits for many years to countries such as Sudan and Pakistan. Therefore, the West is also forced to allow this because the Chinese alternative exists. Things here are related to competition in the arms market.

What happened today regarding deep-penetration bombs is not recent or a strategic matter. The West is making many releases as a result of the availability of competitors today, China and India, and tomorrow, other countries, especially since Europe has become non-competitive in the arms market with its astronomical prices and depends mainly on providing financial financing to buyers to deny the transactions for fear of Competition from other arms manufacturing countries




Allowing Egypt to meet some requirements is less than it should be. I bought weapons worth 40 billion dollars, and I do not have the techniques to develop a drone by myself, or even to develop a modern, advanced combat rifle that meets the needs of the times. The West does not want Egypt to escape from it, whether through self-development or cooperation with other countries for that period. Next, you will find the West allowing Egypt more weapons as long as the goal is to ensure that Egypt remains a country that does not manufacture weapons, does not compete and is not developed. They want it to remain a market for them in all ways and means. As long as there is no national will to develop, there will be no radical change.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595693378393587714

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595699864217833474
@Gomig-21 @Foinikas

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594365382407618560
our IL-76MFs are traveling the world. What is happening.

Looks like we are getting weapons from Serbia and Russia or what hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Amazing shot of our IL-76MF

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595693378393587714
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595699864217833474
> @Gomig-21 @Foinikas


Ambassador MkIII and Gowind and MEKO A200 and let the neighbor cry about the delimitation of SAR between Greece and Egypt. I see you already put the Al Aziz to exercises,so fast! The crews must be eager to try the ship!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @Foinikas



Love it! Any time we're having some military or naval exercise with our bros and sists from Greece is awesome. We get to see some great, closeup action and what I love seeing the most is how used to using our Mistrals they are. They land and take off those things like it's no body's business lol. Really great stuff and seeing more of the EAF's Rafales and MiG-29Ms is a bonus. Some more closeups on the ground would be fun.

But seeing the MEKO with one of the Gowinds is exciting! Funny @Foinikas mentioned the MEKO already in service so quickly is true and pretty impressive. I think the year-long sea trials also involved a lot of the selected Egyptian crews that were to take over eventually, making it much easier, smoother and quicker but nice observation by you.







These pics (especially the one below) are a real indication of how large the Gowind actually is. Even though the MEKO is a bit further away in the top pic, the bottom one shows them pretty much side by side and for a corvette to be just as large if not larger than a frigate tells you one thing of the other. Either the Gowind are just huge ships of the MEKO is a smaller than typical frigate. Very exciting.






You can really see the scale in this pic below. I'll have to compare the displacement to get a more accurate sizing although that won't necessarily tell us the size, but give us some idea.






Been a while since we've seen these fellas.











Some of the Hellenic F-16s look like such heavy duty work-horses like this one! Love it! Shiny jet fighters are perfectly fine, but ones like this one that look like they just got back from a 10 hour fight mission are just as great!






And their helo pilots seem to be some of the best we get to see working with the EAF. Like I mentioned before, they land and take off the Mistrals like it's nobody's business! lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Love it! Any time we're having some military or naval exercise with our bros and sists from Greece is awesome. We get to see some great, closeup action and what I love seeing the most is how used to using our Mistrals they are. They land and take off those things like it's no body's business lol. Really great stuff and seeing more of the EAF's Rafales and MiG-29Ms is a bonus. Some more closeups on the ground would be fun.
> 
> But seeing the MEKO with one of the Gowinds is exciting! Funny @Foinikas mentioned the MEKO already in service so quickly is true and pretty impressive. I think the year-long sea trials also involved a lot of the selected Egyptian crews that were to take over eventually, making it much easier, smoother and quicker but nice observation by you.
> 
> View attachment 900067
> 
> 
> These pics (especially the one below) are a real indication of how large the Gowind actually is. Even though the MEKO is a bit further away in the top pic, the bottom one shows them pretty much side by side and for a corvette to be just as large if not larger than a frigate tells you one thing of the other. Either the Gowind are just huge ships of the MEKO is a smaller than typical frigate. Very exciting.
> 
> View attachment 900068
> 
> 
> You can really see the scale in this pic below. I'll have to compare the displacement to get a more accurate sizing although that won't necessarily tell us the size, but give us some idea.
> 
> View attachment 900069
> 
> 
> Been a while since we've seen these fellas.
> 
> View attachment 900070
> 
> 
> View attachment 900071
> 
> 
> Some of the Hellenic F-16s look like such heavy duty work-horses like this one! Love it! Shiny jet fighters are perfectly fine, but ones like this one that look like they just got back from a 10 hour fight mission are just as great!
> 
> View attachment 900073
> 
> 
> And their helo pilots seem to be some of the best we get to see working with the EAF. Like I mentioned before, they land and take off the Mistrals like it's nobody's business! lol.
> 
> View attachment 900074


Oh man,great photos! Is that the Mistral-class in the photo? Escorted by the Gowind and the Al Aziz? You're right,the Gowind looks very big. The Egyptian Rafale and the Greek F-16s and Apache look great. 

Egypt already has Aster-15/30 right?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> our IL-76MFs are traveling the world. What is happening.
> 
> Looks like we are getting weapons from Serbia and Russia or what hahaha



lol, reading the comment from the twitter handle himself and even he's suspicious loool. 

A lot of these people don't realize this is much more of a "merchandize" or "humanitarian" type cargo aircraft, designed to carry humanitarian aid and or transport large and heavy machinery used in the civilian world from country to country and not necessarily weapons all the time lol. Even if it's going to Serbia and Moscow. I bet you it's loaded with grain and not 7.62x39 amo looool!



Ghostkiller said:


> Amazing shot of our IL-76MF



It really is amazing and if you look closely at length of the fuselage from the trailing edge of the wings to the back end of the tail, you can see this is not the ordinary IL-76, but rather the very rare stretch model. They're quite longer than the typical IL-76s I hope we get to see a pic of them side by side to really see that and usually the reason for that is to carry more shhhttuuufff, usually non-military cargo but foods and all types of humanitarian aid. I think with the EAF, it's the C-130s that are mostly the ones that bring weapons AND aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> Oh man,great photos! Is that the Mistral-class in the photo?



Yep, sure is. A couple of empty landing helo spots available.



Foinikas said:


> Escorted by the Gowind and the Al Aziz?



Yep, very cool how you know the names! It almost looks like they're on a collision course with the Mistral but then it also looks like they're stationary, The propulsion systems on these latest and state of the art military ships is truly impressive. The one(s) on the Mistral I think are the sickest of all. The have 360 degree rotating duo-prop pods with additional jet propulsion and front bow thrusters with a gyro thingy I forget the name lmaooo where it can spin in place, move sideways so never needs a tug to dock between two other ships or come out of the dock and with all those, it can stay stationary in one spot for as long as there is fuel.



Foinikas said:


> You're right,the Gowind looks very big. The Egyptian Rafale and the Greek F-16s and Apache look great.
> 
> Egypt already has Aster-15/30 right?



Indeed. Hope to see HAF Rafales and even F-35s at some point soon in the near future in these exercises. Do you know if the US has restriction on the HAF for usage of the F-35 with especially Egypt and other countries that are not allowed to purchase that aircraft?

As far as the Aster 15/30, I think we only saw one footage of one being fired from either one of the Gowinds or it might've been the Aquitaine FREMM Tahya Misr but that was about it. I'm sure that every single ship that fires them has them there. Whether they're already placed on board or are secured in their appropriate storage area, not sure. But yeah, we have quite a few ships that fire between 16 and 32 missiles per and so not to have them would be pretty silly. Did you read somewhere that there aren't allowing the missiles or just curious?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

These are the containers for shipping the Meteor missile. I think they have ones that carry only 1 missile and others that look like they would carry at least 2 if not 4.











Pretty fancy shmancy,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Did you read somewhere that there aren't allowing the missiles or just curious?


No,no. I was reading some stuff about Aster-15/30 on wikipedia earlier and I'm confused. The article said that the Aster-30 range is more than 120 km. But then it says the export version (and mentions Singapore) is more than 70 km. So,I was wondering if it's just for Singapore or all the export versions are 70km range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> No,no. I was reading some stuff about Aster-15/30 on wikipedia earlier and I'm confused. The article said that the Aster-30 range is more than 120 km. But then it says the export version (and mentions Singapore) is more than 70 km. So,I was wondering if it's just for Singapore or all the export versions are 70km range.



Ah, ok, my bad. See how paranoid we are lmaoooo. Everyting is like "WHAT! THEY DIDN'T GIVE US THE FULL VERSION? THEY DISSALOWED THE MAIN DEFENSIVE CAPABILITIES?" SHUT THE F.....RONT DOOR!? 

I think -- and this is only my personal opinion just so we're clear -- is that most of the ships from the different countries and suppliers have supplied the Aster missiles. Now whether they are 15s or 30s, I think the only ones that are 30s are in the two Bergamini FREMM since I read somewhere a while back or it was in one of the videos where president Sisis was making a public visit with MBZ from the UAE at Bernice for the opening. The Egyptian colonel who was giving them the tour was explaining the hatches and I vaguely remember him mentioning they were currently loaded with Aster 30s.

But as far as the other new ships acquired since 2013, the more interesting one is the French Aquitaine because of several reasons. It's ok they had to remove the NATO stuff that goes without saying. And I'm sure there were arrangements made for replacing them with equal or better non-NATO coms mostly etc. But what got me was the explanation on Wiki that says they're only Aster 15 on that ship.

*6,000 tonnes
Armament:*

*16-cell SYLVER A43 VLS for 16 Aster 15 missiles.*
8 × MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles
2 x double WASS B-515 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes
1 × OTO Melara 76 mm SR gun
2 × Nexter 20 mm Narwhal remote weapon systems

- Beyond that it's actually capable of holding and firing 32 missiles with the front 16 operating and the back 16 empty and closed off with a solid cover. I'm not sure if this was intentionally agreed to between both parties or the French had their own reason with Egyptian Navy agreeing that those additional 16 will be future land attack missiles and the French will not supply those, so then decided to have only 16 Aster and they're 15s not 30s. So that's where the Aquitaine stands which is really not a great defensive posture as far as those missiles ranges and quantities are concerned. However, I've always maintained that should a ship end up in a sea combat scenario where it needs to deploy all 16 Aster missiles, be it the Aster 15 or 16, then something planning went terribly wrong and the ship got stuck on its own being swarmed by an enemy in the air that is at least 20 aircraft and with the potential to lose a few of those as a result of the ship's VLS. But these ships are NOT meant to be caught alone in the middle of the vast sea where it could and would be ambushed by an enemy's aircraft to that extent. It should ALWAYS have some type of support, be it another pair of ships with its VLS as well as or immediate access to air power called and intercepted within minutes.

The stuff we've seen in Russia where a single tank with 4 or 5 crewman are trekking open fields completely exposed to simple and ridiculous drones custom attached with mortar shells they would drop and watch the turret come up and take out the drone was ridiculous beyond ridiculous. Such planning is some of the worst we've seen since WWI and trench warfare.

So I think the VLS is a last resort defensive capability where the primary one is that of the escort mechanism that has a series of already practices and organized plans to support several types of conditions to defend these very valuable and expensive ships without a question.

But this does give the Egyptian Navy a great option to install whichever system they'd like in the back half of 16 missiles that is currently empty and covered. We probably won't know about it until a couple of years after they do something to it lol. Just the way they are, they don't announce much of these types of things immediately.






And I think because it is a really high-tech ship filled with incredible stuff and super expensive with very high maintenance needs and cost that the EN decided it was going a different way and chose the Italian Bergamini FREMM and MEKO A200 series as their future needs for now.

I also bet (gentleman's bet) that the back VLS container will have future land attack cruise missiles of some type. It's possible to work something out with the French to supply the SCALP Naval for that perfect spot and capability of that ship will raise it from a 7 to a 9-1/2!

Currently it's entire weapons package for the Tahya Misr.

*6,000 tonnes
Armament:*

16-cell SYLVER A43 VLS for 16 Aster 15 missiles.
*8 × MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles*
2 x double WASS B-515 launcher for MU 90 torpedoes
1 × OTO Melara 76 mm SR gun
2 × Nexter 20 mm Narwhal remote weapon systems
Add 8 or 10 SCALP Navale to the rear container and that thing will be a wild sea monster beast! What do you think about that, Foinikas? @The SC & @Ghostkiller

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Nice pic of EAF Rafale EM single seater






Egyptian female officer and police corps.











Strike group made up of Gowinds, Oliver Perry Class frigates and I believe a pair of Gowinds if I'm not mistaken protecting the Gamal Abdel Nasser and the Anwar Al Sadat mistrals on an active mission with Ka-52 helicopters on board. Not sure but I do believe this is on their way to Crete for Medusa Exercise with the Hellenic Navy.











Ambassador MK was ahead of its time when 4 of them were specifically built for Egypt. Would've been great if they were able to build 10 or even a dozen of these super fast and specialized escort missile and patrol and escort ships. 4 just doesn't seem close to enough for a navy the size of the EN and the huge shore line and sea assets Egypt has. Wonder if this is/was a project that can be revitalized and started again, even if the design needs to change slightly to accommodate all the new technologies and features that have come along since these were built and get another half dozen or ten of them out there. They certainly are great ships for the EN just a very low number of them.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Strangely, we didn't see Ka-52 in the video while taking off or landing on the Mistral. @joker88 you were there with them hahaha?

@Foinikas when you will start to receive the F-35? Looking forward to see an air exercice with the EAF and the HAF. And maybe to discover some hidden thing of the F-35 because no one has them in the Middle East except Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas when you will start to receive the F-35? Looking forward to see an air exercice with the EAF and the HAF. And maybe to discover some hidden thing of the F-35 because no one has them in the Middle East except Israel.


They haven't signed the deal yet,but the government is crazy about getting F-35s. 
We could probably get them around 2028. Maybe earlier if we pressure them.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Strangely, we didn't see Ka-52 in the video while taking off or landing on the Mistral. @joker88 you were there with them hahaha?



Nice to see them already throwing out the MEKO A200 into the mix of a major naval exercise. You would've thought since it's only a month old in the EN that they would be still practicing separately and by itself or with just another support ship such as a Gowind or MK Ambassador then maybe after much of that, have them join a major exercise like this Medusa. But they're out there with that superb ship already nice and comfortable and operating it as if they've been at it for years! Eh el halawa de!? Very cool.

Next maybe we'll see it using some of its impressive weapons such as the MICAs VLS on some target practice banshees.


1 × Oto Melara 127/64 LW 127 mm main gun (possibly with VULCANO ammunition)
2 × Mauser BK-27 27mm guns (possibly SEAHAWK A2 model)
16× MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles
32 × VLS for MBDA MICA-NG VL surface to air missiles
2 × MU90 torpedo launchers
4 × Rheinmetall MASS decoy launchers
2 × WASS/Finmeccanica MORPHEUS acoustic countermeasures launching systems (on each side of the VLS cells. _Navy Recognition_ originally though these were SAGEM NGDS decoy launchers, but a TKMS representative confirmed this actually is a WASS system
From Wiki.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Foinikas when you will start to receive the F-35? Looking forward to see an air exercice with the EAF and the HAF. And maybe to discover some hidden thing of the F-35 because no one has them in the Middle East except Israel.



Which is probably why the HAF will most likely never bring them to Egypt or even use them in tandem with the EAF in any part of Greece (usually it's Crete where they perform these air and naval exercises) and no fault of the HAF or Navy. That's just the typical US demands for that aircraft that the countries on the top of the list that they want to keep as far away from seeing anything to do with it -- for obvious reasons -- that I guarantee you it will never happen. Not even the US coming to Egypt in their F-35s whether they're the A air force models or the B's VTOL Marines (probably the rarest that I don't even remember them showing up with their AV8B Harriers or even the USN's F-35C which IMO is the best model of the 3 with its larger body and especially wings). Pizza for whomever thinks the F-35 will ever show up in Egypt under any other flag within the next 5 years at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Web capture close-ups.











@Ghostkiller, you can really see the stretched part of the fuselage in this pic. From the trailing edge of the wings to the point of the tail end looks a lot longer than most of all the typical IL-76s we usually see. I read somewhere I forget exactly which publication that these were two originally custom stretch designs either the Ukraine most likely or Russia built for Jordan which somehow didn't need them anymore and that's how they ended up with the EAF which is interesting since we just ordered the additional C-130Js, not to mention all the ones we already have as well as the CASA 295s and those Russian Antonov 74 etc. Seems like the EAF already has a large contingency of cargo aircraft but nothing of this size and magnitude which and uniqueness of the only two stretch models.






@Foinikas check out @ minute 50 the arrival of the 1st MEKO A200 to the EN in Alexandria out of a projected 4 purchased although @joker88 says we're getting 6 of these which should be amazing with the last one being built in Alexandria shipyard, but right at that moment you see it firing one of it's MICA NG VLS, different from the Aster 15s or 30s as per request from the Egyptian Navy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587711454420946944
While this is just fantastic to see, and the location of the pair of Al-Tariqs on these EAF Mirage 2000s is really outstanding, let's see some form of A2A at some point soon. Let's see what we're capable of doing in that super important aspect of military aviation and we've been super inpressed with all the A2G ordinances the EAF has been able to adopt and use especially between the F-16s and these Mirage 2Ks and of course the most lethal of all of them, the MiG-29s with their complete deadly package as well as the Rafales with their AAMS HAMMERs and SCALPs. All super great and probably working on even more types. But the only A2A we've seen of any new relevance has been that interesting, new and bizarre Sparrow-like missile and nothing else. Would LOVE to see them suddenly mount a Meteor on one of the Rafales. Or even newer MICA EM/ERs on the Mirage 2Ks like the Hellenic AF did with theirs. Granted their Mirages are newer and could absorb the integration of the new MICAs and perhaps ours are just too old to make that happen witout a major change in the avionics and linkage etc. But it really would be so satisfying to see them concentrate a bit more of the A2A aspect of these birds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joker88

The Ka-52 is subject to changing the power unit and a filter for sand and heat, along with changing the paint to suit the work environment in the medium and red, and not for all helicopters. It is only 14 pieces.

As for the Mico 200, we are waiting for an official confirmation of the construction after completing the construction of the hull in the arsenal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596055389111459840
Lots of visits between the 2 countries. So maybe there is something big that is happening.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> @Foinikas check out @ minute 50 the arrival of the 1st MEKO A200 to the EN in Alexandria out of a projected 4 purchased although @joker88 says we're getting 6 of these which should be amazing with the last one being built in Alexandria shipyard, but right at that moment you see it firing one of it's MICA NG VLS, different from the Aster 15s or 30s as per request from the Egyptian Navy.


Great video,beautiful drone views. The ship is top-class. The interior is fantastic! I see the people are excited as well.

Is that in Alexandria? That guy is an Admiral? He could easily pass as Greek  

I'll try to find the video on youtube to download it! 



Gomig-21 said:


> Which is probably why the HAF will most likely never bring them to Egypt or even use them in tandem with the EAF in any part of Greece (usually it's Crete where they perform these air and naval exercises) and no fault of the HAF or Navy. That's just the typical US demands for that aircraft that the countries on the top of the list that they want to keep as far away from seeing anything to do with it -- for obvious reasons -- that I guarantee you it will never happen. Not even the US coming to Egypt in their F-35s whether they're the A air force models or the B's VTOL Marines (probably the rarest that I don't even remember them showing up with their AV8B Harriers or even the USN's F-35C which IMO is the best model of the 3 with its larger body and especially wings). Pizza for whomever thinks the F-35 will ever show up in Egypt under any other flag within the next 5 years at least.


The Americans had F-35s at Souda and they didn't even bring them for an exercise to Egypt. They're still afraid of Israeli reactions. I find it ridiculous that they won't even sell you BVR missiles for the F-16s.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

@Foinikas 
Congratulations in advance on the f35


----------



## Foinikas

joker88 said:


> @Foinikas
> Congratulations in advance on the f35


Shokran,walakin we still haven't even signed the deal. But the government is obsessed with getting F-35s. They even asked for Simulators!









Greece's Air Force Is a Powerhouse (And It Could Get the F-35)


It has already added the highly effective Rafale F3R, but the Hellenic Air Force is looking to the F-35 as its fifth-generation fighter jet.




www.19fortyfive.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Shokran,walakin we still haven't even signed the deal. But the government is obsessed with getting F-35s. They even asked for Simulators!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greece's Air Force Is a Powerhouse (And It Could Get the F-35)
> 
> 
> It has already added the highly effective Rafale F3R, but the Hellenic Air Force is looking to the F-35 as its fifth-generation fighter jet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.19fortyfive.com


Do not worry, it will be done very soon, and in a respectable number, too. It will make a lot of difference. Imagine it and the Rafale together. There are no words to describe the matter, but if you have information about the red flag exercise, you will find what pleases you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

2nd MEKO headed for sea trials.












EN Bergamini and Type 209 sailing with Hellenic Navy Type 214 submarine during Medusa 12






More from Medusa'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Beltagi على TikTok


Mission done 👋🏻🔥. #army #fyp #foryou #egypt #egyarmy




vm.tiktok.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Abid123

Is Egypt buying the F-15?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

This is what I like to call the Salman treatment 😂

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Abid123 said:


> Is Egypt buying the F-15?


Most likely no. It's been over 6 months since the CENTCOM accepted to sell us the F-15 and there is no congressional vote about the deal, no status from Minister of Foreign Affairs etc... But the rumor of Egypt purchasing Eurofighter Typhoon is regaining surface heavily. Plus the other deals based local production like Tejas MK1A/FA-50 etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595780033787973633
@Foinikas looks likely that we were training for repeling an aerial threat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596094418284486656El Mistral ba2a beta3kom ya Foinikas hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Abid123

Ghostkiller said:


> Most likely no. It's been over 6 months since the CENTCOM accepted to sell us the F-15 and there is no congressional vote about the deal, no status from Minister of Foreign Affairs etc... But the rumor of Egypt purchasing Eurofighter Typhoon is regaining surface heavily. Plus the other deals based local production like Tejas MK1A/FA-50 etc...


How are you going to maintain so many different aircraft from so many different nations?


----------



## Ghostkiller

Abid123 said:


> How are you going to maintain so many different aircraft from so many different nations?


Egypt has experience since the 70 and the 80ies same like you with your F-16 Mirage 3/5 J-10 JF-17 etc... Lots of different aircrafts from so many different nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595780033787973633
> @Foinikas looks likely that we were training for repeling an aerial threat.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596094418284486656El Mistral ba2a beta3kom ya Foinikas hahaha


The epic scene at 0:12 when the Apache is ready to fly and the boats are going forward in the background. It's like a scene from a movie or a game. Going to war. Starting an operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Abid123 said:


> How are you going to maintain so many different aircraft from so many different nations?


Plus Western and Eastern countries have some doctrine against Egypt. If they don't supply some certain weapons so we are going the opposite block etc.. Since the 90ies Egypt asked for the F-15 but the US refused for some certain reasons. So we bought SU-35 and Rafales to compensate the deal and to reduce the gap with our neighbor. If you look closely in terms of weapons deals, the US and the NATO do some sort of embargo on us in comparing to KSA UAE Jordan etc... So that's why we buy from multiple sources. It is something imposed on us. The US refused to supply to us Javelin missile, so we bought according to some rumors the MMP/ Akeron MP and maybe in the future HJ-12 etc...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@joker88 anything new?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> @joker88 anything new?


Sweden

I don't know what they are doing there


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> Sweden
> 
> I don't know what they are doing there


Who is there exactly hahaha?


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594946945897857024
@Gomig-21 @Foinikas @The SC 

Maybe we will see the Meteor missile? But I don't understand, the French Air and Space Force will do an internship in Egypt, or they will send "instructors" to Egypt to train our pilots







Again to Serbia? It was yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596485322992676865

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596828738540670976

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @Foinikas @The SC
> 
> Maybe we will see the Meteor missile?



What makes you think the meteor is involved, ya rayis? Because they're sending a special delegation to the weapons school in Egypt?

Interesting what he said: "_Visiting my counterpart in the Egyptian Air Force, a partner who uses Mirage 2000 and Rafale, I was able to see the tactical convergences between the Fighter Weapon School and our Air Warfare Center." _

The weapons school has been something that has been around now for a few years and part of the academy as well as other events such as continued education even for pilots who have been flying for many hours, they still can get back to the school to brush up on new skills and keep up with all the new weapons etc. It's a good thing because I doubt the EAF will be invited to RED FLAG anytime soon and neither does it needs to. So it's all good.

I didn't realize they had so many red tags to remove before flight on these aircraft. Look at all of them lol! I count.......7 visible ones just on the front there but there's probably 10 altogether hidden behind the Egyptian Chief.






Not just anybody running this whole thing, but a veteran of the Mirage 2000 and now the Rafale.

But I also like the simulator they're looking at which I'm assuming is part of this weapon's school they've put together for a while, now. Nice state of the art simulator with the exact looking throttle like in the Rafale. Can't see the stick on the other side but I bet it's also the same exact thing as the real thing. Looking good. Hopefully they have a BUNCH of these at what, $3.8 million a piece? lmaoooo (just kidding I don't really know how much those are but I bet they are super expensive).






Now this is a VERY interesting picture being two things stick out at me right away. The first is the book that the général Stéphane Mille, chef d'état-major de l'armée de l'Air et de l'Espace Francaise is HUUUUGE! Looks like 2 books but either way, those must be filled with some of the most important dignitaries to ever visit these super restricted areas.

On top of that, what is that we see to the right of the pic or to the left of the general, is that the next version of the SCALP EG (NG)? The only thing that looks different to me is the brass/gold tip cover and the size of the cruise missile is about 1/3 less than the typical SCALP EG. Most likely a model.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> What makes you think the meteor is involved, ya rayis? Because they're sending a special delegation to the weapons school in Egypt?


Just I want to see the Meteor in Egypt hahahaha

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Commando91

Egyptian Alpha jet pilot

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Just I want to see the Meteor in Egypt hahahaha



I think you had posted this before that during a video by the military spokesman @EgyArmySpox on the occasion of the celebration of the Egyptian Air Force for its 90th anniversary, the commander of the Egyptian Air Force appeared next to a model of the Rafale fighter jet loaded with long-range SCALPs AND Meteors... @The SC must be right about the next new batch of 30 fighters coming will be equipped with of course SCALPs since those are already with the first batch but can't wait to see them packed with meteors, too.

Especially when Qatar & India already have them. Saudiya we never mind them when they get these weapons ahead of us for many reasons, most of all they're our super brothers in every imaginable way. And I realize that our Rafales were the first export models ever and so were considered not ready to have the meteor be part of their weapon's package and that it was supposed to be a rather simple software and partial hardware upgrade to make them compatible to be able to carry and fire the missile. @ $1.5 million a piece (I think that's what @sami_1 the man said about their cost) which is beyond highway robbery as far as cost per missile in the export market which makes most countries not order that many in the first place, but still, the upgrade on our Rafales from F-3 to F-3Rs should've been completed by now (it's been what, 4 years since they've been inducted in the EAF?) or even longer since the original 3 were first delivered. So the upgrade should've been completed by now and and the meteor missile in Egypt and mounted on our Rafales a long time ago, just like the Qatari ones.

What is going on here? I would tag @Vergennes but he hasn't been responding to my tags maybe because I might've opened my big fat mouth and complained about something to do with the French when they've been nothing but great with Egypt so two things - 1) shut up about any negativity about France and 2) @Vergennes pardon mon amis if I said anything derogatory about La France. Maybe someone has a decent answer that makes sense besides Israel has put the kiobach on Dassault and MBDA since I don't think they have any clout (strength) whatsoever to hold against either of those two entities to put such pressure on them against Egypt receiving the meteor missile.

BTW, you gotta give them credit for the camouflage scheme they chose for not only their Rafales, but their F-15s and not sure if they had them done to their Eurofighter Typhoons, but these here look really great. Nice choice. The only thing I wonder if is makes a difference is if there is a degradation in the supposed low visibility these jets are considered to have with their conventional grey paint that all other air forces that use this fighter have, including L'Armee de L'Air. Otherwise it really looks amazing and so do their Typhoons and F-15s in this very neat camo scheme.






I posted one earlier with meteor missiles on it but can't seem to find it.

In a video by the military spokesman @EgyArmySpox on the occasion of the celebration of the Air Force for its 90th anniversary, the commander of the Egyptian Air Force appeared next to a model of the fighter the Rafale is loaded with long-range SCALPs and Meteors.










Interesting review article on the Al Aziz, the MEKO A200 of 4 or possibly 6 maybe?

VESSEL REVIEW | Al-Aziz – Egyptian Navy missile frigate boasts low observability technology.​





Nice pic of F. Zekry Ambassador MK III headed fast to somewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I think you had posted this before that during a video by the military spokesman @EgyArmySpox on the occasion of the celebration of the Egyptian Air Force for its 90th anniversary, the commander of the Egyptian Air Force appeared next to a model of the Rafale fighter jet loaded with long-range SCALPs AND Meteors... @The SC must be right about the next new batch of 30 fighters coming will be equipped with of course SCALPs since those are already with the first batch but can't wait to see them packed with meteors, too.
> 
> Especially when Qatar & India already have them. Saudiya we never mind them when they get these weapons ahead of us for many reasons, most of all they're our super brothers in every imaginable way. And I realize that our Rafales were the first export models ever and so were considered not ready to have the meteor be part of their weapon's package and that it was supposed to be a rather simple software and partial hardware upgrade to make them compatible to be able to carry and fire the missile. @ $1.5 million a piece (I think that's what @sami_1 the man said about their cost) which is beyond highway robbery as far as cost per missile in the export market which makes most countries not order that many in the first place, but still, the upgrade on our Rafales from F-3 to F-3Rs should've been completed by now (it's been what, 4 years since they've been inducted in the EAF?) or even longer since the original 3 were first delivered. So the upgrade should've been completed by now and and the meteor missile in Egypt and mounted on our Rafales a long time ago, just like the Qatari ones.
> 
> What is going on here? I would tag @Vergennes but he hasn't been responding to my tags maybe because I might've opened my big fat mouth and complained about something to do with the French when they've been nothing but great with Egypt so two things - 1) shut up about any negativity about France and 2) @Vergennes pardon mon amis if I said anything derogatory about La France. Maybe someone has a decent answer that makes sense besides Israel has put the kiobach on Dassault and MBDA since I don't think they have any clout (strength) whatsoever to hold against either of those two entities to put such pressure on them against Egypt receiving the meteor missile.
> 
> BTW, you gotta give them credit for the camouflage scheme they chose for not only their Rafales, but their F-15s and not sure if they had them done to their Eurofighter Typhoons, but these here look really great. Nice choice. The only thing I wonder if is makes a difference is if there is a degradation in the supposed low visibility these jets are considered to have with their conventional grey paint that all other air forces that use this fighter have, including L'Armee de L'Air. Otherwise it really looks amazing and so do their Typhoons and F-15s in this very neat camo scheme.
> 
> View attachment 900967
> 
> 
> I posted one earlier with meteor missiles on it but can't seem to find it.
> 
> In a video by the military spokesman @EgyArmySpox on the occasion of the celebration of the Air Force for its 90th anniversary, the commander of the Egyptian Air Force appeared next to a model of the fighter the Rafale is loaded with long-range SCALPs and Meteors.
> 
> View attachment 900954
> 
> View attachment 900956
> 
> 
> Interesting review article on the Al Aziz, the MEKO A200 of 4 or possibly 6 maybe?
> 
> VESSEL REVIEW | Al-Aziz – Egyptian Navy missile frigate boasts low observability technology.​
> View attachment 900951
> 
> 
> Nice pic of F. Zekry Ambassador MK III headed fast to somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 900968


That's why we need a local or a licence production of a AAM. Like our Marker said, the Astra may be in the talks to integrate on the Rafales. We need that so we compensate the little of number of Meteor (if we contracted them ofc but surely we bought some). Don't forget about the MICA NG (which we still don't know the range of it). So if France accepted to integrate Astra on our Rafales, then we would have a serious combo ofAAM like Astra + MICA IR/ER/NG + Meteor.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596884490009595905
Trusting the private sector will boost so much our defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

الحمدلله على سلامة الطيارين

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


> View attachment 901000


At least the pilots are safe. Any ideas what kind of aircraft that got crashed?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> At least the pilots are safe. Any ideas what kind of aircraft that got crashed?



الحمدلله على سلامة الطيارين indeed and really that's all that matters. It would be good to eventually know what type of aircraft was involved and maybe they'll announce it sometime soon. But honestly, I don't remember the last time the army actually made a statement like this, do you? Usually, they don't say anything lol and it shows up online or in the newspapers or something like that. But an official statement!?

One thing we know for sure is they are getting a lot of training, more so than I can ever remember it seems which is a good thing.

Not sure if this was posted before, but I think this is after getting its modifications completed in Italy and getting ready to head back to Egypt. They should stock up on these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Six Eurofighter Typhoons of the Italian Air Force take off for Exercise Cobra Warrior from RAF Waddington, before returning..






Can't wait to see it in the EAF..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> الحمدلله على سلامة الطيارين indeed and really that's all that matters. It would be good to eventually know what type of aircraft was involved and maybe they'll announce it sometime soon. But honestly, I don't remember the last time the army actually made a statement like this, do you? Usually, they don't say anything lol and it shows up online or in the newspapers or something like that. But an official statement!?
> 
> One thing we know for sure is they are getting a lot of training, more so than I can ever remember it seems which is a good thing.
> 
> Not sure if this was posted before, but I think this is after getting its modifications completed in Italy and getting ready to head back to Egypt. They should stock up on these.
> 
> View attachment 901018


Our MoD doesn't specify the type of aircraft the last time, we knew that it was F-16 because old the orange strip on the wings. Honestly, I hope it would be more a F-16 rather than any other type of aircraft hahahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597039436864565249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597056854521413632

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

https://imgur.com/a/Kf47Zv9


crash site yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> https://imgur.com/a/Kf47Zv9
> 
> 
> crash site yesterday


Which aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Can't way to see it in the EAF..



Indeed! In tandem with the Rafales will be sweet but man are they paying a pretty penny for those things, wow. It better come with all of our wish list, in particular that one item! 



Ghostkiller said:


> Our MoD doesn't specify the type of aircraft the last time, we knew that it was F-16 because old the orange strip on the wings. Honestly, I hope it would be more a F-16 rather than any other type of aircraft hahahaha.



I remember that very well because people on twitter were super quick to rush and claim it was an EAF Rafale that crashed and I had to correct them by showing them the orange part of the wing and then tell them either way it's a terrible thing, be it an F-16 or Rafale, but at least let's get the story accurate. And as long as the pilot(s) ejected safely, that's all that matters. Jets can be replaced a million times but humans are much more important. It also makes you wonder how the EAF deals with investigating such incidents.



Ghostkiller said:


> Which aircraft?



I don't think we'll ever know lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60967-egypt-china-and-suicide-drones-production



Egypt, China, and suicide drones production







The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) and North Industries Group Corporation Limited (Norinco) fo ...



Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60967-egypt-china-and-suicide-drones-production
> Egypt, China, and suicide drones production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) and North Industries Group Corporation Limited (Norinco) fo ...


We need to produce loitering munitions. If it is true then we will negotiatiing CASIC, Norinco and Poly Technologies. Poly Technologies for the ST-100

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> This pilot is a "friend" of @MXX_13. @Gomig-21 did you know that?



I did not know that, very cool. I thought they were going to retire the Alphas at some point soon, just not sure what would replace them. They make a very decent attack aircraft but they are getting a bit old.


----------



## The SC

Surprise! Biden invites Sisi to an urgent summit at the White House next December! What does the American president want from Egypt..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I did not know that, very cool. I thought they were going to retire the Alphas at some point soon, just not sure what would replace them. They make a very decent attack aircraft but they are getting a bit old.


He said to him that he will maybe become maybe a Rafale pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> He said to him that he will maybe become maybe a Rafale pilot


f16


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> f16


So the aircraft that crashed was the F-16? but the photo that I sent was about an air force Alpha Jet pilot and maybe he will become a Rafale


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aymanop1522

joker88 said:


> View attachment 901425


Grom bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> View attachment 901425



Too bad it wasn't a model of an Egyptian Su-35SE instead of a MiG-29M2. 
That would give us better news.


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> View attachment 901425


Anything new about it or just to showcase it?


----------



## Ghostkiller

aymanop1522 said:


> Grom bomb


Long time no see hahahaha

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Anything new about it or just to showcase it?


The army does not display a weapon unless it is present


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597592780762918914

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597625761573531649

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


>








Looks like R-73/74 on outer pylon and quite possibly the Grom PGM on the inner pylon. Did they order the Grom with the weapons package on these MiG-29M/M2s @aymanop1522 ? Good spot by you if in fact they did order them.













joker88 said:


> View attachment 901062



Look at that incredibly heavy fog, wow. This is when you really rely almost exclusively 100% on all radar systems and have a couple lookouts for close-by visuals and fast warning. But the triple propulsion these MEKOs is incredible where it can stop on a dime and change direction almost immediately. Already they're out there with the first of the 6 of these in major inclement weather without any problems MashAllah Egyptian navy has really outdone itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aymanop1522

Gomig-21 said:


> View attachment 901527
> 
> 
> Looks like R-73/74 on outer pylon and quite possibly the Grom PGM on the inner pylon. Did they order the Grom with the weapons package on these MiG-29M/M2s @aymanop1522 ? Good spot by you if in fact they did order them.
> 
> View attachment 901529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that incredibly heavy fog, wow. This is when you really 100% on all radar systems and have a couple lookouts for close-by visuals and fast warning. But the triple propulsion these MEKOs is incredible where it can stop on a dime and change direction almost immediately. Already they're out there with the first of the 6 of these in major inclement weather without any problems MashAllah Egyptian navy has really outdone itself.


I think yes they recently order it

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

aymanop1522 said:


> I think yes they recently order it



Wow, that is excellent. They really have a powerful weapons package to go with all those 46 MiG-29M/M2s. From all the Kh series to this Grom and others (plus let's hope they end up with the R-77-1 and R-74) for the better A2A missiles,

No wonder the Israelis are screaming at the US to put a stop on the Su-35SE with all the super heavy weapons that thing carries, particularly the R-37M. 

I really hope that fella was right when he said he actually saw 17 of the Su-35s in a couple of the hangars probably in Cairo West airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Anyone know what that is that I have highlighted? Looks like a soft blanket protection cover for the IRST and........? TV & Laser Range Finder or Electro Optical sensor? Anyone have any idea which is on the EAF Rafales and why would they cover them like that? Protection (if so from what, bats??! Birds in the hangers?!?!) or hiding something they don't want photographed? Very curious about that since they've never really done that for any of the other closeup pictures. Perhaps the meteor upgrade has been completed and that is part of it they want to keep hush hush on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Drones and armored vehicles.. Ahmed Moussa reviews the Egyptian military industries: Armored vehicles are exported to many countries..







Major General Samir Farag: The Egyptian naval arsenal is the strongest in the field of frigate manufacturing..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Drones and armored vehicles.. Ahmed Moussa reviews the Egyptian military industries: Armored vehicles are exported to many countries..



Love his optimism! lol. He's so proud -- as he should be, of course -- that the three items he spoke specifically about the Nut drone, the Sena (@Ghostkiller hahaha) the 400+ km radar and the 900 rounds per minute rifle we talked about before all 100% made in Egypt. 

The Nut and the other unidentified drone we saw were the drones I was referring to a few pages ago about how we're already building them in Egypt and that Tactical Report article that was referring to Egypt starting to get serious about building its own domestic drones sounded like they were most likely referring to larger drones of the Reaper, Predator and even Wing Loong sized drones that are the next step larger in size to the ones Egypt is currently building like the Nut which should be very exciting.

They've got all the interior stuff done such as the optical sensors and cameras and all that good stuff so basically it's really all about the fuselage for the most part and before you know it, they'll be fielding those things and test flying them and hopefully getting plenty of orders from all around the ME and especially Africa. This fella in the video didn't mention much about any export success any of the three items he spoke about but hopefully they're on their way. The Nut was almost just revealed so getting any export success out of it might be a little premature at this point. The Sena yes and the radar I bet is doing very well mashAllah we should know soon when we start seeing them used in countries that Sisi brilliantly has signed MoUs with like Kenya etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Which aircraft?



You're avatar shows your IP country is you're back in France after it was showing you were in Egypt for a little while so I was going to ask you not even in any of the newspapers of local news or any online Egyptian reporting indicating what type of aircraft it was that crashed? It really is unbelievable how they withhold that kind of info it's like what's the big deal?! It only raises our curiosity even more. And that TikTok video Joker posted it's like the fella in the bus had to hide the phone camera behind the curtain so no one would see him filming or taking pictures especially when he reached the bulldozer and the police motorcycle and car. That crap really needs to end.

And all the cars parked and watching on the other side of the canal (did you notice all of them?) and not one single person took a single pic? Or they took pics but are holding on to them and not posting them anywhere for fear of God that someone knocks on their door and takes them away only to never be heard from again lol. Absolutely nuts! Maybe that's why they named the drone Nut not really after the ancient Egyptian queen but just how nuts things are.

Speaking of canal, it appears he might've tried to land the disabled aircraft onto the water to lessen the impact. Give him/them credit for trying that even though the partial news says they ejected safely. So at least we know and can narrow it down to a 2-seater of some kind.


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> You're avatar shows your IP country is you're back in France after it was showing you were in Egypt for a little while so I was going to ask you not even in any of the newspapers of local news or any online Egyptian reporting indicating what type of aircraft it was that crashed? It really is unbelievable how they withhold that kind of info it's like what's the big deal?! It only raises our curiosity even more. And that TikTok video Joker posted it's like the fella in the bus had to hide the phone camera behind the curtain so no one would see him filming or taking pictures especially when he reached the bulldozer and the police motorcycle and car. That crap really needs to end.


Nop nothing about. Maybe the aircraft wasn't destroyed and will be repaired soon. How my avatar shows my IP address because when I enter someone's page his ip doesn't show.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597944337496932352
Medusa and now Mina 2022. Wow honestly @Gomig-21 @Foinikas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597955702743797765
Eh el biyehsal da hahahaha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597974927092879360

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gaafar

Helwan Factory

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gaafar said:


> Helwan Factory


The king of secrecy has returned. What are those missiles?


----------



## Gaafar

Ghostkiller said:


> The king of secrecy has returned. What are those missiles?


no idea, but the ones next to them are armor penetration bombs


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> How my avatar shows my IP address because when I enter someone's page his ip doesn't show.



It's weird how it works for me and sorry, it's not your IP address that shows up (that was my mistake in wording), but when I am on my laptop on this forum which is 99% of the time, it only shows your avatar and your flags where you and all of us put our nationality and location. So that's all set.

What happened recently (about 6 months ago) when I got on the forum on my phone (and I didn't even log in, I just got on to see if there were any new posts while sitting in my truck waiting for my wife to come out of the store (which can be a very loooooooooooooooooong time yalaweeee lol) anyway, well on the phone as a visitor (and I have an older Samsung Note 9 it's not like it's one of the latest with all the soup to nuts) and low and behold, right in the bottom of the corner of yours and mine and every single other individual's avatar, it shows a smaller flag of where you're posting from. Like I said, it only happens when I log onto the forum off my phone, but never does that when I'm on my laptop and that was where I noticed for a while the flag was French, then it turned Egyptian for a couple of months, maybe? Now it's back in La France. 

But sorry it was not your IP address; I just confused the two when I said that. Hope it clears things up for you and I don't think you have anything to worry about anyway. It's on every single member's avatar including mine so I think it's perfectly fine. Just weird how it works only on my smart phone and not on my laptop which is only a couple of years old.

Next time I'm on the phone I'll see if I can take a pic and show you. Maybe @LeGenD or any other moderator can explain the phenomenon.



Ghostkiller said:


> Medusa and now Mina 2022. Wow honestly @Gomig-21 @Foinikas



Loving it, buddy. This is only going to get much more involved with the new drilling of the new gas site that Enni has just discovered and has been pai d by the Egyptian government to go ahead with the drilling and all the aspects involved in starting to pull out more gas. This is only great news as not only is Egypt going to get richer InshaAllah, but it will increase the Greek/Cyprus/Egypt/Saudiya AND the US interoperability in protecting all the demarcation zones and lines of the EZZ in case anyone around the area has any funny ideas. They won't be met with only the powerful EAF and EN, but the rest of that gang and ooof, I don't think anyone, no matter how strong they are or think they are will have any funny disruptive ideas.



Ghostkiller said:


> Eh el biyehsal da hahahaha.



Aywa something new in Mina which involves the Egyptian Weapons School program so that all involved parties can learn what and how the EAF operates its fighters and runs its weapons program so the others involved understand and are more familiar which not only creates a better and safer environment, but helps share in the understanding of such an important factor as different fighters from different countries and schools of thought being on the same page and flying the same formations all this to improve lethality and organization as well as maintaining a safety standard that should be 2nd to none. I think only NATO and the US in Red Flag adopt these forms of important exercises.






Hellenic Air Force looks like they passed the EAF's weapons course with flying (no pun intended lol) colors and they should, considering the extensive training exercises we've had with these particularly special brothers and sisters of ours.






Somewhere maybe over Zamalek.






Maybe we'll start seeing a lot more aggressive training with these guys once all 24 current Rafales are up to the F-3R standard. Anyone know when the new batch of 30 F-3Rs/F-4/4-1 are going to start being delivered?

@BON PLAN ,you are the Rafale expert on all their technical and tactical export plans, could you kindly tell us what you know about the 30 Rafales coming to Egypt? Just 2 questions:
1) What model are they exactly, please, We seem to have a small discrepancy among friends here where several are saying they well be F-4 or F-4-1 where I figured the timing of the contract being signed, the meteor wasn't fully tested on any of the Rafales because I don't think the F-4 or 4.1 had been on the production line which makes for signing something of the caliber of the latest and most capable Rafale difficult, if not impossible to sign on a contract.

All of this is so that we can be assured that the Meteor now has no excuses of being sold to and fired from Egyptian Rafales. So in your valuable opinion, do you know if they signed for the F-4 or not on this batch and it should be F-3R? Please do let us know what you know about this very sensitive sutiation we have going in the EAF.

Frankly it would be a disaster of EPIC PROPORTIONS should the EAF have agreed on those additional 30 Rafale and that super expensive price without a guarantee that not only the meteor will be included in fair numbers, but also the MICA NG (Next Generation) MUST also be included as a guaranteed item in the weapons package as we have no more interest in being sold halfass items because a skinny little abusive apartheid state to our northeast is scared out of its pants about the EAF having such a capability which is basically the BEST A2A missile out there for the medium to long range duty and the MICA NG for the best short range missile in the world. Times a changing and all these people need to accept how well represented we've been with the peace plan and show some respect to the EAF and Egypt in general. Do let us know what you think and know, please. Thx in advance.

2) Next question is simple - how much influence does that biatcha of a state of appartheid (do you see the abuse they perform on the Palesitinians in East Jerusalem, in their own towns and cities like Sheikh Jabbar and especially in Ghaza with no remorse whatsoeverbecasue they know they'll get away with it? Does France turn a blind eye to that brutality like the crapfull United States? Or has Macron and other members of Parliament spoken out against the barbaric behavior and if so, why should it EVER care what that crap lot has to say to it or dictate what it can or can't sell to a great country like Egypt that has been one of the best, if not, the BEST export customer of Frnace from the first Mirage 2000 to the tons of Mirage 5 models and now the first Rafale customer who essentially opened the door for Dassault and now you folks need to open a new producition assmbly line just to keep up with orders. I think it's only fair that Egypt wasa HUGE contributor to France, Dassault and the Rafale's export orders and there should be NOTHING, absolutely nothing to stop France, Dassault and MBDA from supplying all the weapons needs for the EAF Rafales in particular the meteor. Don't you agree? Give the Jews the biggest and largest fat middle finger and tell them to kick rocks and know their place the next time they think they can make any request from France. Hope you have the right size cajones to do that. Actually, you don't need cajones all you need is a 10 year-old to tell them to go and burn in the 7th hell and how dare they make such a request against the finest country and military asset in Egypt!! 👍 



Ghostkiller said:


> Medusa and now Mina 2022. Wow honestly @Gomig-21 @Foinikas



I remember this photo with the great pilots of the IAF when they made a quick visit to Egypt with a couple of incredibly veritable Su-30MKI and switched pilots for friendly rides on the EAF block 52s while at the same time getting rides on the incredible MKIs to showcase the closest thing to the EAF's possible Su-35SE. Let's keep hoping and praying president Sisi somehow finds that inner strength to put the US in its place and start putting on the beautiful Egyptian roundel and tail flag and get them out there with no more of that silly Iran rumor and CAATSA and show Egypt being one of the top dogs just like India that did not have CAAATSA imposed on it and Egypt should not be treated like a villain who would get punished! That's the ultimate insult by the US and hopefully Sisi drives that home to all the crazed US officials just waiting to push that onto Egypt w'lad el m3araseen lol.

Wonderful package of lethality learning to work together.






But this here with the pair of EAF Mirage 2000s performing A2A qualifications was taken from a previous Bright Star exercise, sometime in 2009 I believe and is hardly new, Not sure why our friend Mahmoud Gamal included it in the set of pics with the Hellenic Air Force. I think that was either a US KC-135 or a Turkish one at the time, not sure hard to tell the insignia. Again, not sure why he used the pic unless they participated in A2A refueling but this was the best pic he had?






2oubal our turn to visit India in out Rafales and have a dual with theirs and figure out compatibility assets that would help both air forces in that respect Insha'Allah,






I think it's also time for the same exact thing to work with the Hellenic air fiorce, Even if all they've recieved so fat is 6 aircraft, that is plenty enough to fly sea missions and use link-16 exptensively to ready that aspect of communication between these two magnificently important air forces. NATO shouldn't have any issues with that especially the way what's her name was looking at Sisi loool.

HAF Rafale F-3R in prime condition needs to definitely get involved heavily in Mina & Medusa or even earlier than that ISA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598133360542781440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598237676318384128
@Gomig-21 @The SC @Hydration @MXX_13 @sami_1 looks like FA-50 won the deal and not the Tejas MK1A



https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60994-egypt-china-and-pl-15-bvraam-talks



Egypt, China, and PL-15 BVRAAM talks






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with China for the procurement of PL-15 beyond-visual-range air-to-air missiles (BVRAAM).Egypt is said ... 
And mount them one what hahaha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sami_1

We have another point of view on the news, especially that the announcement of the winner of the tender will be in 2023. There are also other developments related to the problems of Korea winning the Malaysian tender, in which complaints were submitted, and there are investigations in the Malaysian government against the South Korean winning the missing prize after the objection of India and China, each of whom is considered to have submitted a better offer than the Korean. Artistic and financial









Hot deals for LIFT planes in the Middle East, UAE, Saudi Arabia and Egypt


Well saudis dont really care Thats why their negotiations dont last long if anyone has noticed.. all the Saudi fighter planes are twin engine ones..the US had proposed the F-16s before the F-15s and the offer was rejected.. and up till today KSA still makes some F-16 components locally for export..



defence.pk


----------



## sami_1

Regarding the news of Egypt, China, and PL-15 BVRAAM talks

The point here is related to the Chinese PL-15E missile propulsion system, which made the cost of the missile much lower than that of competing missiles such as the Meteor and even the guided missile under development, the Astra Mk3.
Which India also decided to go for another version
DRDO plans to develop a new air-to-air missile that has traditional solid fuel propulsion but with a wider dimension that will allow it to reach the 280km+ mark while costing half as much that could have cost for an Air-breathing ramjet propulsion BVRAAM.




This shows that the main factors will be cost and technology transfer
Any country will benefit from Egypt obtaining production licenses from them, because Egypt will supply fighters and drones with them, and also even air defense copies of them. Therefore, the required numbers will be large, unlike the high-cost European Meteor missiles, whose performance is not equal to the high cost of them.






There is a history of cooperation between Egypt and China in air-to-air missiles
Starting from the production of the Chinese version of the PL-7 of the French MAGIC-II missile, to the attempt to produce the MICA missile in 2009.
To illustrate a simple example, the price of the Chinese missile is half the cost of the price of the French missile, which makes Egypt able to meet the requirements of the required numbers of local production by making there an ability to develop the missile to increase the range in case of need and not adhere to any export restrictions.

There is a global tendency to move away from the American and European restrictions in armaments. The Japanese themselves have failed to cooperate with the American company Lockheed Martin in the Japanese next-generation fighter.

And Europe turned to South Korea in the self-propelled gun, and no one cares about America and its weapons and restrictions.

There are indications that China is offering ammunition solutions for old fourth-generation fighters such as the F-16 & Mirage-2000 to raise their efficiency away from the original producers who use this aircraft as a means of political and armament pressure for the countries that operate it, and it makes countries turn to Chinese solutions and ignore the American and European restrictions

Possession of countries such as India with AESA radar technology and other countries makes the establishment of AESA radar production projects to develop other fighters available, such as Russian fighters that serve many countries at a low cost. The future is for Asia, not for Europe and America.


----------



## joker88

Gaafar said:


> Helwan Factory


I want the picture of the amphibious armored vehicle that I attached a few days ago on the Egyptian coast, with your permission


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> Regarding the news of Egypt, China, and PL-15 BVRAAM talks
> 
> The point here is related to the Chinese PL-15E missile propulsion system, which made the cost of the missile much lower than that of competing missiles such as the Meteor and even the guided missile under development, the Astra Mk3.
> Which India also decided to go for another version
> DRDO plans to develop a new air-to-air missile that has traditional solid fuel propulsion but with a wider dimension that will allow it to reach the 280km+ mark while costing half as much that could have cost for an Air-breathing ramjet propulsion BVRAAM.
> View attachment 901986
> 
> This shows that the main factors will be cost and technology transfer
> Any country will benefit from Egypt obtaining production licenses from them, because Egypt will supply fighters and drones with them, and also even air defense copies of them. Therefore, the required numbers will be large, unlike the high-cost European Meteor missiles, whose performance is not equal to the high cost of them.
> View attachment 901987
> 
> 
> 
> There is a history of cooperation between Egypt and China in air-to-air missiles
> Starting from the production of the Chinese version of the PL-7 of the French MAGIC-II missile, to the attempt to produce the MICA missile in 2009.
> To illustrate a simple example, the price of the Chinese missile is half the cost of the price of the French missile, which makes Egypt able to meet the requirements of the required numbers of local production by making there an ability to develop the missile to increase the range in case of need and not adhere to any export restrictions.
> 
> There is a global tendency to move away from the American and European restrictions in armaments. The Japanese themselves have failed to cooperate with the American company Lockheed Martin in the Japanese next-generation fighter.
> 
> And Europe turned to South Korea in the self-propelled gun, and no one cares about America and its weapons and restrictions.
> 
> There are indications that China is offering ammunition solutions for old fourth-generation fighters such as the F-16 & Mirage-2000 to raise their efficiency away from the original producers who use this aircraft as a means of political and armament pressure for the countries that operate it, and it makes countries turn to Chinese solutions and ignore the American and European restrictions
> 
> Possession of countries such as India with AESA radar technology and other countries makes the establishment of AESA radar production projects to develop other fighters available, such as Russian fighters that serve many countries at a low cost. The future is for Asia, not for Europe and America.


The problem is that USA will refuse to let us mount Chinese armaments on F-16 and same thing with France. Plus Mirage 2Ks are going to be retired this decade. So let's hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foinikas

100 T-50s?! 😮









Τα νοτιοκορεατικά T-50/FA-50 κατακτούν και την Αίγυπτο. Μέγα-συμφωνία! - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Φημολογείτο εδώ και αρκετές εβδομάδες αλλά έγινε πλέον πραγματικότητα, η προμήθεια των νοτιοκορεατικών εκπαιδευτικών προκεχωρημένης εκπαίδευσης και ελαφρών μαχητικών T-50/FA-50 από την Αίγυπτο και μάλιστα σε μια γιγάντια συμφωνία που προβλέπει εγχώρια παραγωγή. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ο «Αραβικός...




www.ptisidiastima.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem is that USA will refuse to let us mount Chinese armaments on F-16 and same thing with France. Plus Mirage 2Ks are going to be retired this decade. So let's hope for the best.







The F-16 planes in Egypt began entering service 40 years ago. We are not talking about a modern plane, and therefore you find development programs for the F-16 from multiple countries that have nothing to do with the United States, which reduces the importance of upgrading them or considering them essential to US military sales, as their era has ended

Accepting or rejecting America is not an area of importance, in fact, weapons are used to defend the interests of countries and their national security, and it will not be an area of blackmail from the United States or accept it. All countries that establish and develop a military industry without American desire, acceptance or consent in the first place When America refuses to supply the development of a major fighter program in the Air Force, it is well known to the American side that there is an alternative that will enter, even if America refuses or agrees. American companies such as Lockheed Martin have a policy which is to allow some developments to pass on condition that they are not made public, because in the event of the American refusal it is unacceptable for any country to contract on an American weapon in the future knowing full well that it is an American means of pressure in the future, so America loses its international markets, so in this case there is flexibility In disregarding developments or updates on the plane, we will illustrate a simple example: America accepts the development of the Turkish F-16, because it knows fully that if it refuses, the Turks will not care about them. That is, America will also be forced to agree to development programs So why does America agree to extend the life of the F-16 fighters in countries like Egypt simply because it is a source of income for American companies, whether PW or GE? The search for an inevitable alternative, which will also be reflected in Egypt's purchase of an aircraft such as the T-50, as it is a joint venture between Lockheed Martin and KAI. EGYPT has entered into war and conflict with any country, starting from Israel, passing through Turkey, to Iran or Ethiopia. Egypt will wait for America's approval to load air missiles. Joe, of course, not the planes. Egypt bought them, whether with cash or with military aid. Egypt has the right to use them whenever and however they want to protect Egyptian national security. When Egyptian national security conflicts with America's desires or American restrictions, it cannot be taken into consideration. We clarify another point. America objected to the sale of Rafale & Eurofighter Typhoon fighters to Egypt or even the T-50 The solution will be alternatives to other Russian MIG-35/SU-57 or Chinese J-10/30/31 and the same thing as the Indian TEJAS with other engines such as the RD-33. The result is that America will lose more. America’s acceptance of the sale of RAFALE & EUROFIGHTER TYPHOON planes or even 120 T-50 planes. What does it mean? The astronomical cost of purchasing these fighters affects the Egyptian military budget and increases the size of the Egyptian Air Force as a result of the huge cost that the Egyptian budget will bear. It is also a means of pressure on the armament and ammunition provided to Egypt, and we see reluctance American and European METEOR & SCLAP missiles And he is leading on the numbers that Egypt can obtain, that is, the sales of European fighters achieve America’s interests in weakening the ability of the Egyptian Air Force with limited numbers of fighters, ammunition, and a means of pressure on Egypt by imposing forces on it that Europe will inevitably adhere to in the end, which makes Egypt in this case its ability to carry out a war Long, low and very weak Egypt will not leave 200 F-16 fighters without good arming or even developing their avionics to be effective in any war in which Egypt enters. It will not give up half of the air force. The same thing, the MIRAGE-2000 fighters were developed with electronic warfare systems from Italy without the consent of France, simply because the French development doubled the cost of the Italian development, and Egypt did not ask France for permission. Rather, we clarify a more important point, for example, in the RAFALE aircraft deal. Whenever the number of aircraft increases,





Egypt obtains French approvals to integrate other ammunition for it that is not of French origin, because this increases the aircraft’s export attractiveness. We have seen that India, in order to buy a new batch of RAFALE aircraft, requested the integration of Indian ammunition, and France agreed. Even before signing any deals or contracts, because any contract order has conditions required by the buying country, the exporting country, if it does not accept the terms of the importing country, the importing country will be directed to another source. The West also has many problems related to the confiscation of Saudi weapons. For example, it turned to the FC-31 plane and financed the plane's development program in exchange for its local production. Therefore, it did not find a need to contract on Rafale & Eurofighter Typhoon planes and requested the production of Spanish ships armed with Chinese ammunition. Saudi Arabia and the UAE are negotiating the purchase of a quantity of BARAHMOS missiles and Russian hypersonic missiles. Was any of them interested in accepting America or Europe? The European temptation is to sell arms to Egypt with loans to ensure the operation of their factories with the least amount of technology transfer or development of their equipment. To clarify a very simple point, China sells the FC-31 fighter for $100 million with ammunition that Europe has no equal in the field of various missiles, including Surprise Sonic missiles of various types and models, without any acceptance of the required quantities, while European fighters were sold at prices between $225-250 million to the Gulf and with restrictions. On ammunition and missiles, then they implemented a ban on selling ammunition to Saudi Arabia later, so Saudi Arabia turned to the Chinese source. Did the Saudis care about America’s opinion or objection to it?





One last point, we assume that America refused to integrate the PL-15 missile into the F-16 plane. Not only is it a loss for the reputation of the American weapon, it has become America's tool and restraint for pressure against Egypt, but simply Egypt will not buy any major weapon from America again and many other countries, and it will later get rid of the fleet of thousands 16 Starting with taking out the old one and using part of it as spare parts for the rest of the fleet and buying alternative aircraft such as the J-10/31. This is what happened with the Soviets in the past. Egypt in the end does not place any value on the superpowers in front of its interests.





America actually refuses to supply any advanced or important weapons to the Egyptian army, simply rejecting multiple American deals such as the CH-47/C-130J AIM-120D and even sufficient numbers of Hellfire missiles or American ammunition such as AGM-158 JASSM / JSOW AGM-154 / HARM- ER Therefore, what is the value of Egypt completing it with the consent of America, when it has not really reached what it wants, and its relationship with America in the field of armaments is a loss for Egypt?


The United States is already taking hostile steps against Egypt, as the rise in the American interest rate has led to disasters facing the Egyptian economy. Has America cared about the interests of Egypt and other countries, of course not? Egypt and many countries of the world insist on that, and no one will care about America, as it declared an economic war on the countries of the world so that the American economy that consumes does not fall

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> 100 T-50s?! 😮
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τα νοτιοκορεατικά T-50/FA-50 κατακτούν και την Αίγυπτο. Μέγα-συμφωνία! - Πτήση & Διάστημα
> 
> 
> Φημολογείτο εδώ και αρκετές εβδομάδες αλλά έγινε πλέον πραγματικότητα, η προμήθεια των νοτιοκορεατικών εκπαιδευτικών προκεχωρημένης εκπαίδευσης και ελαφρών μαχητικών T-50/FA-50 από την Αίγυπτο και μάλιστα σε μια γιγάντια συμφωνία που προβλέπει εγχώρια παραγωγή. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ο «Αραβικός...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ptisidiastima.com


It is logic because we have at least 100 of old K8 and Alpha Jet aircraft plus some other aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> It is logic because we have at least 100 of old K8 and Alpha Jet aircraft plus some other aircraft.








There is a point absent from consciousness, the K-8E plane will not be out of service soon at all. The plane has already undergone a upgrade program with China, which is the program that China is offering a derivative version of as the K-8NG.




It is called the mid-life development program and is related to the development of at least 118 aircraft until 2030. The aircraft will serve 14,000 flying hours or 40 years of continuous service if the life of the aircraft is not extended.
To illustrate a simple example, the Alpha jet plane has been operating since 1983 and will be permanently removed from service in 2030 after the entry of the new plane.
Simply put, the K-8E will begin to phase out of service in 2040 to 2050, depending on the age of the plane and its flight hours.




Regarding the tender for the advanced training aircraft, the final offers have not been submitted yet, and the tender has not yet been completed. However, preliminary agreements in the field of aircraft contracts are followed. For example, Indian companies have an agreement such as TATA with Lockheed Martin in favor of the production of the American F-21. Airbus is looking for a partner in the field. India is in favor of the Eurofighter typhoon, so did Lockheed Martin win the deal for the fourth generation Indian fighters, of course not, but there is a postponement of the settlement until next year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Excellent stuff, @sami_1 . Very enjoyable reading all the details of your posts. I also have a habit of writing long posts lol but I think mine are a bit more boring than yours since I bring mostly technical stuff about certain pictures of certain platforms that some might not know about but most probably do. What you bring is stuff that is as if you are a part of the armed forces and know a lot of the details they are discussing and doing even though you won't let us in on your sources loool. That's ok, you make up for that and then some with the excellent and very reasonable information.

For example, this rather very interesting photo of US F-16 shows them carrying a pair of Russian Kh-31 missiles with the full complement of Russian pylons as well. This is what you call one of the most interesting and incredible integration of a foreign missile on an American f-16 which must also have the proper avionics aspect of the integration in order to fire them accurately since they are precision-guided munitions of the very heavy ordinance type. So what does that say about other countries using separate munitions than US made ones for example on our F-16s?






Kh-31. Despite this one being inert, it's still the basic setup to use it on non-Russian aircraft as we see in the F-16s.






So as @Ghostkiller astutely pointed out that the US would never allow any country (especially Egypt being such a threat to the Jewish state which is incomprehensible and super disrespectful as I've explained several times before as if the peace treaty we signed way back in 1979 and Egypt has fully adhered to it from not only a military standpoint, but from a full diplomatic and economic points that it outlined including allowing a large contingent of MFO observers on our land in Sinai means absolutely nothing to the Jews and especially the Americans. What disrespect. Why not station all those a$$holes in the Negev? Why the Sinai when we were the ones that were attacked by those Jews TWICE including once by the UK and France) and that isn't enough to allow the F-16s they supplied to the EAF to have the basic, first class avionics as well as some of the latest medium range missiles in order to have some decent BVR capability and deterrent besides the AIM-7 Sparrow as we don't know if those are the types that have been modified to shoot and forget like the US Navy uses, or if they still are the older style where the pilot or WSO has to constantly illuminate the target until the missile reaches close enough to detonate using its close proximity fuse, making it about as vulnerable for return fire without a question. If it's the former, then that's great! It's almost the equivalent as the AIM-120 C or thereabouts. But if it's the Vietnam era Sparrows, then that's such a brutal insult from the US to Egypt and the EAF MUST seek alternatives whether the Americans like it or not. And one of them is something exactly what we see in the picture you posted above.

They should have a VERY SERIOUS MEETING and have the head of the Egyptian Armu stand up in front of the US military representatives and rip the peace treaty binder in half, throw it into a large brass bowl and light it on fire. Then explain to all those disrespectful American representatives that this is how we feel about the document since you, the US completely disrespect is to no avail, and we've had enough. Not only are you holding back on the F-16 being mediocre at best, but you refuse to perform the Viper upgrade and don't want to supply us with the latest or second to latest BVR missiles and so why should we continue out relationship when you treat us with such filthy disrespect. Boy that would clearly send the message and most definitely don't EVER bring up the useless F-15s as if you're going to give us a birthday cake without candles.

Also, there are 17 Su-35SEs in our hangars already and we will be receiving the rest of them and will be putting them to use immediately and if you wish to impose CAATSA on one of your BEST Middle East allies because we wish to improve our air force and you are only catering to the chicken sh*t Jew state by truing to prevent that, well, we are prepared for any consequences since the last thing on our minds is to have anything to do with those Palestinian-killing thugs and are only interested in improving our self defense capabilities with all these acquisitions which you have NOTHING compared to the veritable Su-35SE, not even the lousy F-15 that is twice as incapable as our immense fleet of MiG-29s. That's what I would tell them at this point along with my famous KICK ROCKS on your way out the door,

Get the contract with China for the veritable BVR super medium to long range missile and with the Chinese-built interchangeable pylon that can be used on any aircraft and any munition out in the market and put them together while informing the US that is exactly what they will be doing because of their refusal to allow Egypt to obtain the AIM-120C-7 at least and if the US has a problem with that, then Egypt needs to stick to its guns and take the threats from the US to prove the point. @The SC posted a great thread on that Chinese interchangeable pylon that works with eastern & western aircraft and munitions that was very informative like all the material he brings. So this might be exactly what the EAF will be doing with the PL-15 and mount them on the F-16.

The other factor that we might not be aware of is that perhaps the US has given the EAF permission to install foreign munitions on a certain batch of its F-16s only because it doesn't wish to supply it with the AMRAAM because of previous 3rd party violations and that is exactly what the EAF is doing in this case. Instead of going out and begging for the Meteor (which I think we all know those days are OVER, there is no more begging of any kind and not that there ever was, but you get my point in that the first time they ask for a certain munition or platform --F-35-- and they get denied, they don't keep pushing the issue and immediately move on which is EXACTLY what the EAF did with the F-35. The minute it was refused. the next day the EAF approached the French and Dassault for the procurement of 24 Rafales, 8 EM single seater and 14 DM dual seater with the full complement of munitions from both types of MICA A2A missiles, both size AASM HAMMER PGMs and a full count of 50 SCALP cruise missiles and the French obliged.

Some don't realize that because of this deal with Egypt and the Rafales, it not only opened the door for Dassault to end up selling the Rafale to many other countries and militaries that could afford it, but it actually BACKFIRED on the US for refusing to sell the F-35 to at least some of these countries that the US really had no reason at all to refuse it to. So, Egypt kicked the door wide open and at the same time has allowed the F-35 to have serious competition in sales. This was nothing short of brilliance by the EAF as you know they were already prepared to deal with Dassault and had all their needed meetings, agreements and necessary paperwork ready so that as soon as the F-35 refusal letter arrived, the EAF chief at the time immediately picked up the phone and called Dassault and made the arrangements for the Rafale deal to happen. Many don't know that, but this is a great example of the brilliant work by the EAF
military personnel to start the great modernization of the EAF along with introducing BVR missiles from France and then later came Russia with the 46 MiG-29M/M2s and the wicked wide variety of weapons those came with including the R-77 and the high boresight R-73 which is a HUGE asset for close dogfighting.

Also, this could be specifically for the MiG-29M/M2. Since it appears the EAF bought a batch of the R-77 with a max range of 80km and for some reason did not purchase the R-77-1 or RVVSD with a max range of 180km and a huge NEZ (I still don't understand why maybe @sami_1 can explain that strange decision that perhaps the cost the Russians wanted was exorbitant) hence they passed for now and figured they would get a much better deal on a large batch with the acquisition of the Su-35?

Either way, with ToT on this incredible missile from China, not only will it replace the option of purchasing the RVVSD from Russia, but will also give the Egyptian military contingent tasked with making the deals for the Rafales and the possible 24 Eurofighter Typhoons that if we're paying 200,000 million Euros for each Typhoon, and Italy will not be able to supply the AIM-120 of course and maybe not even the meteor for obvious reasons, that in order to fulfil such a huge deal now and then add to the aircraft with another future order or insist on an option for 12 to 24 more like the Rafale deal, then the contract for the Typhoons MUST ALLOW the EAF to incorporate its own A2A missiles without any resistance from any of the 4 conglomerates responsible for the creation and approval of sales of the Typhoon. If that's the case, that would be tremendous to see Egypt not only build the missiles itself with small help from China and be able to mount them on the MiG-29M/M2s but also the Typhoons and maybe the Rafales and by the grace of Allah somehow the US agrees to allow them on at least the block 52s, that would be incredible! Sorry, another long post! 

BTW, this is excellent news! Great choice by the EAF despite the US element but I do prefer to see the EAF deal with many other possibilities for munitions than being stuck with just US ones or in the case of the Tejas (which I really thought was going to win the LIFT competition and glad it didn't even though I am super impressed with what the Indians have done with that aircraft and we could've learned A LOT from them and that ToT) but sorry to say, that aircraft is ingested with Israeli punk junk baloney poney that would;ve created a lot more headaches than this KA-50 Golden Eagle from the excellent precision performers in the South Koreans, Maybe we can collaborate of other things with the Indians that are not infested with Israeli crap and that we know even if the Indians ratted us out to the Israelis that it wouldn't matter if we can make adjustments.






















They even look great!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Medusa and now Mina 2022. Wow honestly @Gomig-21 @Foinikas



You know what, perhaps now that Medusa has gained so much popularity and the US has stuck itself into the exercise which really was only between Greece, Cyprus and Egypt that they created Mina and just called it a weapons school exercise with JTAC even though the EAF and the HAF performed JTAC exercises as a huge part of the exercise and they wanted to continue doing that without the participation of the others (maybe not Cyprus since they're almost always partners with these exercises) but wanted to keep the "others out" and so they created Mina? Possibility, right?


















Just to show how important these JTAC exercises are for these two Air Forces, they performed them in almost every Medusa and others like Bright Star and in both countries, Egypt and in Crete.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The launch of the Egyptian-British air show "Hurghada Air Show"..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 @The SC 
"EAF Tactical Weapons School" can someone explain those terms ? What they do during those courses.


----------



## Gaafar

joker88 said:


> I want the picture of the amphibious armored vehicle that I attached a few days ago on the Egyptian coast, with your permission










Gaafar said:


>


didn't really know what you were talking about but this is the only egyptian amphibious AFV i know of


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> "EAF Tactical Weapons School" can someone explain those terms ? What they do during those courses.


Simulating various conflict scenarios..


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598354674133762054

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The new Egyptian Eagle approaching 🇪🇬

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The EAF is in a big "trouble" or dilemna between an unmature aircraft but with more freedom of using (mounting missiles) or a mature aircraft but with strings on the equipments etc... that we are using. Unless SK gave us the source code but another problem remains the engine which both aircrafts will use an american engine.


----------



## aymanop1522

Ghostkiller said:


> The EAF is in a big "trouble" or dilemna between an unmature aircraft but with more freedom of using (mounting missiles) or a mature aircraft but with strings on the equipments etc... that we are using. Unless SK gave us the source code but another problem remains the engine which both aircrafts will use an american engine.


We can use snecma french engine or eurofighter engine


----------



## Ghostkiller

aymanop1522 said:


> We can use snecma french engine or eurofighter engine


And the source code?


----------



## sami_1

*As we said earlier, the agreement regarding the localization of training aircraft with the Korean company KAI is only in the event that the Koreans win, and not a declaration of victory, because the tender has not ended. Rather, each party signs an agreement of cooperation and localization with the company and the Egyptian factory responsible for local production only, and not a declaration of victory. Even the nature of the news was localization without Select any aircraft*

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...lient=firefox-b-d&hl=ar&gl=eg&strip=0&vwsrc=1
LCA-LIFT is still in the Race as Egypt and Korea ink MoU, no deal for T-50 Trainers yet​ 
Published December 2, 2022 | By admin

SOURCE: API

Egypt’s Arab Organization for Industrialization inks a cooperation agreement with Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) that could expand further cooperation between both organizations if it wins the tender for an advanced trainer jet that the Egyptian Air Force is looking to procure.
Many Korean media has reported that KAI had won the tender to supply the T-50 Golden Eagle advanced trainer jet to Egypt but it wasn’t the case since it was MoU between the two companies as Egypt is yet to decide on the winner.
India’s State-owned HAL has offered its LCA-LIFT Advance Jet Trainer which is based on the Tejas Twin seater aircraft along with its full Transfer of technology with a joint production facility that will see local manufacturing of 70 jets initially but the order will expand to 100 units that will replace Chinese K-8 AJTs that are in the Egyptian Air Force.


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 902425
> 
> *As we said earlier, the agreement regarding the localization of training aircraft with the Korean company KAI is only in the event that the Koreans win, and not a declaration of victory, because the tender has not ended. Rather, each party signs an agreement of cooperation and localization with the company and the Egyptian factory responsible for local production only, and not a declaration of victory. Even the nature of the news was localization without Select any aircraft*
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...lient=firefox-b-d&hl=ar&gl=eg&strip=0&vwsrc=1
> LCA-LIFT is still in the Race as Egypt and Korea ink MoU, no deal for T-50 Trainers yet​
> Published December 2, 2022 | By admin
> 
> SOURCE: API
> 
> Egypt’s Arab Organization for Industrialization inks a cooperation agreement with Korean Aerospace Industries (KAI) that could expand further cooperation between both organizations if it wins the tender for an advanced trainer jet that the Egyptian Air Force is looking to procure.
> Many Korean media has reported that KAI had won the tender to supply the T-50 Golden Eagle advanced trainer jet to Egypt but it wasn’t the case since it was MoU between the two companies as Egypt is yet to decide on the winner.
> India’s State-owned HAL has offered its LCA-LIFT Advance Jet Trainer which is based on the Tejas Twin seater aircraft along with its full Transfer of technology with a joint production facility that will see local manufacturing of 70 jets initially but the order will expand to 100 units that will replace Chinese K-8 AJTs that are in the Egyptian Air Force.


I know but I am talking in general about constraints that we will endure between those aircrafts (the advantage and disadvantage of FA-50 and MK1A)

For you guys, which is more suitable to our EAF?


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> I know but I am talking in general about constraints that we will endure between those aircrafts (the advantage and disadvantage of FA-50 and MK1A)
> 
> For you guys, which is more suitable to our EAF?







The matter is more complicated than some imagine. Let us see things. Egypt is interested in localizing the aircraft industry. India has announced that it is ready for this point. The matter is not only related to the LCA TEJAS plane, but also Egypt is also interested in DARDO SAAW ammunition. And also a series of us weapons to start from Air launched glide pod with multiple kamikaze loitering drones as payload under development for LCA And ending with Shaurya missile techniques India is a competitor to China in medium-range ballistic missile technologies, in particular





India has important matters that Egypt is interested in. Joint technical insurance for SU-30/35 & MIG-29M/K fighters for spare parts and engines. India produces the RD-33MK3 engine and the AL-41 engine will be produced in India for the SU-30MKI Upgrade program.






The same thing, South Korea offers the KAI LAH plane at a high price, while India offers the LCH / LUH planes at a low cost, with Indian engines and the possibility of upgrade to Z-.10ME level
India has an alternative to the second batch of MIG-29M/35 fighters, which is the HAL Twin Engine Deck Based Fighter (TEDBF), and its level will not be less than RAFALE / EUROFIGHTER, especially with the powerful Hungary candidate with a thrust capacity of 110-116KN, which provides it with the ability to overtake French and European aircraft. At almost half the cost, the entire program has a budget of $1,750 million
India will surpass South Korea in armament technology, and Egypt needs to reduce the cost of weapons, whether manufactured or purchased, and this is one of the lessons learned from the Russian-Ukrainian war.




It is enough to announce India's victory in the LIFT deal for China to offer the FC-31 with a good financial and technical offer to Egypt.
Cooperation with India allows Egypt, for example, to develop fourth-generation fighters with some of the fifth- and sixth-generation fighter technologies by applying them to these fighters, even in the absence of other characteristics related to the power of the engines and structures of the sixth-generation fighters.

India is close to possessing the technology of manufacturing turbocharged engines as complete as China, while South Korea is restricted to American, European and Canadian suppliers. There is not even an insurance from Korea for the supply of spare parts and components to ensure the operation of the aircraft. The original factory is the United States.

South Korea is developing the FA-50 to parallel the LCA-MK1A fighter
India has benefited from the Malaysian tender, which has not yet ended, by announcing that it has multiple upgrades
Regarding the price reduction, an additional $4 million
India announced that it is able to reduce the weight of the LCA-MK1A aircraft
An additional 400 kilograms, which is reflected in the front of more fuel for the aircraft or in improving the flight characteristics of the aircraft more
Also, do not forget what the Indians achieved in terms of improving the performance of the UTTAM radar by providing it with the 912 TR module.
Producing a LIFT version with an aluminum structure similar to the FC-1 airframe, reducing the price to 20 million dollars, and a less advanced flight system than the current system.
The LCA-MK1A plane has less technical risks than the Korean plane, simply because the dreams of the Koreans in developing the FA-50 BLOCK 20 version have come true and are better than the future specifications of this plane, which have better current characteristics in the LCA-MK1A plane. You do not need to wait years for the development of the Korean radar. Or making modifications to more fuel to increase the range of the plane, whose flight cover is less than the Indian plane. The combat capabilities of the Indian plane are even better than the future Korean version, let alone future developments on the Indian plane, which will not stop developing without the need even for the LCA MK2 version.





There are other things that are more important. The Egyptian-Indian trade balance is balanced, of course better than the Chinese and Korean trade balance with Egypt. India is part of the BRICS group, which Egypt wants to join, as it is the future, while America and Western Europe and its allies are the past, even with all America's attempts to disrupt and make these countries in Problems to ensure world domination

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> For you guys, which is more suitable to our EAF?


NEITHER! The KA-50 is nothing but a miniature version of the F-16 which will come with all sorts of restrictions and ONLY US-made weapons that the US has full compliment say in the end? So how is this a good decision to add a trainer which is much more of an attack aircraft of not a great caliber to do what, replace the K-8s? We already have plenty of attack trainer/aircraft including all the F-16s why get more? Doesn't make any sense whatsoever!

NO NO NO NO NO. This below is what we were on the right track of acquiring and shame on the EAF for getting scared of the US. Without this, and with that stupid Ka-50 or even the great Tejas, we will still be a mediocre air force that just can't get over the top.







Especially if we've already paid a large sum of money for these superb long range dual role fighter with exceptionally lethal weapons that the Russians don't make heavy restrictions for usage like the control freaks in the US do.

I will be so disappointed if they don't make these Su-35SE part of the EAF. The US has absolutely NO Right to dictate what Egypt can purchase or what it can't. if the EAF gets strong-armed by the United States, then shame on it. it's time to stand up and be counted. as an independent entity that can buy whatever it wants like Rafales and Eurofighter Typhpoons and except for nukes of course and we don't need those anyway. But to prevent us from acquiring these incredible aircraft is a disgrace on the part of the US and cowardice on the part of the EAF. That's right, I said "COAWARDICE!"

if in fact, there are 17 of these already in hangers in Egypt, put the insignias on and bring them out for test flights and show the world you won't be bullied anymore! Let's see what the US will do, hold back another $300 million of the aid money? Heck, tell them to keep the entire $1.2 billion or whatever it is and let's cut the corruptive relation once and for all.

So what are they doing in those hangars? Hiding them. Is that what the great EAF has come to, hiding aircraft that they legitimately bought and had every single right to buy because why, they wouldn't get any more millions of dollars in aid from the US? So what!? Are we going to rely on the US for the rest of our lives or will that air come to an end at some point? Guess what, that point is here and NOW! So do it and stop hiding the aircraft like cowards.

It won't be easy, and the US will block a lot of F-16 and Abrams parts etc. but we must fight through it in order to send this very important message.

They won't respect our peace treaty? Then screw them we won't adhere to their ridiculous conditions. and if they DARE to impose CAATSA on us, then we automatically give the MFO in Sian 72 hours to pack all their stuff and GTFO of our land and more to the NEGEV!!!!

I would MUCH rather see us PAY for quality and potent jets with BVR and High boresight missiles than get free but washed down pieces of crap! Enough is enough, guys. Even shame of the MOD in Egypt for not informing the public as to what is going on. Why do we constantly have to guess like this and why can't we be like normal countries where these things are disclosed to the people because this Egyptian military which has been given the task of taking care of almost EVERTGHING that is related to Egypt and its economy do these great people of Egypt need to be informed and instead of choosing only what they want to and what they don't want to disclose. That's ridiculous and screw them ten times over. I'm done with that crap.

I know how @Hydration feels about it and even @Ghostfiller that they don't owe us any explanation but I call it bullshite! They do since WE, yes WE have allowed them to take over control of most of the country including enterprises that should be civilian, they should at least tell us WTF the story is with the Su-35.

I know why, because they are *EMBARRASSED* that they got *STRONG-ARMED* by the US and got afraid of the consequences which to me, brings them down several notches as far as respect is concerned. Saying something, even if they came out and claimed the US was going to hit us very hard and we don't want to lose all that money from our pockets oooops, I mean hurt the Egyptian people, then I would continue having all the respect in the world for them. But not when they keep their mouths shut like this as if we're just pawns and need to follow them anywhere they go. Screw that and screw them!

But this hush-hush bullshite is nothing but a load of crap on their behalf and screw them 10 times over trying to win us over with some BS LYFT and a possible EFT deal which I guarantee you will NEVER, NEVER EVER happen! As if we're supposed to be proud that they lowered the price of each aircraft from 275 to 200 million Euros are you kidding me! Do we look like a bunch of mental retarreded patients that just got released from the nuthouse? This is all a con job by our military which I used to have lost a TON of respect for because pf how quick they were able to modernize the military in all aspects EXCEPT when it came to the MOST IMPORTANT element in the Su-35SE. 200 million euros is a HUGE number for each on of those aircraft, HUUUUUGE price to pay and I know because it's the first batch which includes a lot more than just the fly-away price, but still, it should be way lower around 150 million euros. But not anymore because of the bullshite of the Su-35SE deal and not telling us, the most important people in Egypt when these weapons and paying for them with our blood and soul and reputations means nothing to them. So I will be losing a lot of respect for our army very soon if we don't hear when they well be inducting the great Su-35SE in the EAF and not Iran or any of that other crap and the us will shut its big fat mouth immediately and stop threatening one of your longest and BEST allies in the Middle East with your crappy and stupid and I CAATSA crap Pompeo camm out with so I can toss a HUUUUUUGGGGEEEE GOMIG ULTRA STICKY AND JAMMY LUNGY PTEEWWW righy on it!

The minute thar happened. come out and tell us EXACTLY what is going on and why they are so afraid of the US, then maybe I will start showing them just a little bit more respect. But for now, the way Russia has built them at record speed tp hurry and deliver them, they are a terrible military when it comes to its own people and dealing with a disrespectful entity such as the US and NOT KNOWING how to handle them like the Indians did with CAATSA: Terrible. Not only fid India laugh at the US trying to pull CAATSA on them for the S=-400, but the Maharajah of Jairpur ate a HUGE dish of Curry and I mean HUUUUUUUGE and waited 73 hours until he was ready and took a HUUUUUUUGE DUMP on the letter that the US department of defense sent to him threatening the same crap about CAATSA except this time, he replied with EXACTLY what was written in that pile of stank and dropped a couple of kilograms of steaming curry dung patty and either sent it back or threw it in the Ganges River. THAT, my brothers and sisters is the cajones we need to deal with the USA and the way they think they can hold us by the balls. Turn it around and hold them by their balls and see what happens. They will NEVER start a war with Egypt over this and instead they will back off if Sisi pulls his diplomatic proficiently/ 

Those Su-35s should ALL be here in Egypt flying all over the place before a single new Rafale shows up and certainly before a single Eurofighter Typhoon arrives. If that doesn't happen, then Goodbye until we get an explanation that does NOT insult our intelligence like all those YouTube star wannabes are trying to do. Tell is like it is and don't sugar cake it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aymanop1522

Ghostkiller said:


> And the source code?


Can be open source i dont think its problem


----------



## Ghostkiller

Like I said the EAF will have choose wisely.


Gomig-21 said:


> NEITHER! The KA-50 is nothing but a miniature version of the F-16 which will come with all sorts of restrictions and ONLY US-made weapons that the US has full compliment say in the end?. So how is this a good decision to add a trainer which is much more of an attack aircraft of not a great caliber to do what, replace the K-8s? We already have plenty of attach aircraft including all the F-16s why get more? Doesn't make any sense whatsoever!
> 
> NO NO NO NO NO. This below is what we were on the right track of acquiring and shame on the EAF for getting scared of the US. Without this, and with that stupid Ka-50 or even the great Tejas, we will still be a mediocre air force that just can't get over the top.


EAF wants to have a modern aviation industry. So logically, EAF will invest on JF-17 Thunder, FA-50, MK1A etc... For me, we must replace the old aircrafts. Ya3ni for example, 1 Fa-50/MK1A will equal to 3 MIG-21 in terms of avionics weaponry etc... The problem is one matured and the other no, one will have more string on the EAF and the other less. So if the EAF contracts the FA-50, then we must full FREEDOM of doing anything that we want.


----------



## Ghostkiller

A big surprise, Egypt officially announces new missiles for the first time on the MiG-29 and Rafale


----------



## Ghostkiller

Looking forward to see those deadly duo of A2A missile

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC
> "EAF Tactical Weapons School" can someone explain those terms ? What they do during those courses.



​Fighter Weapons School​




Historical Background​Fighter Weapons School (FWS) was established in 1976 as a requirement for the creation of a Training Center, providing Advanced Operational flying training in the Air Combat. In 1976, the first course was established with F-4E, F-5E and F-1CG aircrafts, focused on Tactical Interception. The Pilots training from Fighter Bomber Squadrons with aircrafts A-7H and F-104G began in 1977, giving emphasis on missions of their role. Since its inception, the FWS belonged to the 117CW and was therefore based at Andravida Airport, which it maintains to date. In October 1983, the FWS joined the newly established AIRTAC.
Mission​The Fighters Weapons School mission is:

The Advance Operational Flight – Practical Training of HAF Staff in Air Operation Tactics and the Use of Weapon Systems and EW means against Threat.
Providing Academic training to the HAF Staff in the weapon systems, the Electronic Warfare and the Air-to-Air and Air-to-Surface Tactics.
The Operational structure and evaluation of the Tactical and exploitative methods of the HAF Weapons Systems and EW means.
Control of Flight Tests of aircraft, Weapon Systems and EW means.
Participation in the promotion and dissemination of creative Tactical Thinking to HAF Staff by issuing or revising relevant manuals and training notes.
Assistance and support for Flight Test programs during the implementation phase.
The responsibility to prepare and implement any of the AIRTAC Flight program.
Provided Academic Education​FWS provides Academic training to train Staff on Operational and Specialized subjects and at the same time to continually seek and further improve. It takes the form of educational Courses and Seminars at the headquarters of the school, or Lessons Learned, which are issued after the completion of each Training Course. Thus, a series of Seminars-Courses is held annually. More specifically in the areas of the FWS and with the supervision of the Education Directorate, the following training fields are covered:

The two-week *Composite Air Operations (COMAO) Course*, the first of which focuses on lectures on the scope of missions compiling COMAO and the second on practice through scenarios and objectives given to the participants. The Seminar takes place twice a year and is addressed to Pilots and INTEL officers of the HAF.
The *Weaponeering Course*, which teaches the methodology to study the objectives and the probability of their destruction. The Series monitors Flying and Intelligence officers mainly manned by the Weapons-Tactics Unit of the PA of War.
The *Intelligent Course*, which aims to provide the necessary knowledge and training to the participating Officers and INTEL Non-commissioned Officers. The aim is the effective participation of executives in the preparation of missions at the Squadrons.
The *Flight Leadership Course* which provides Academic training for candidate Flight leaders, in order to fully respond to their new tasks with safety and effectiveness in every Mission.
The *Test Pilots Course* which provides Academic training in the philosophy of flight tests concerning the execution of trials for the certification of aircraft, weapons, or aircraft systems.
Provided Flight Training​Provides advanced flight training for Fighter Pilots in Air Operations, simulating the real environment through use of various Defense systems. Orientates Pilots to the Tactical sound use of Airpower in the most efficient way, considering the existent abilities and means in order to maximize the outcome. Executes missions in a complex and realistic threat environment with exposure to a wide range of Air-to-Air and Surface-to-Air threat systems. Effectively trains the GBAD personnel in a multiple threat environment with a wide range of A/G weapons.
The total duration of the main FWS Course is three (3) months. Initially, the necessary Academic training is provided to enable students to be able to attend the highly demanding and difficult practical training, including design and execution of Composite Air Operations (COMAO) formations.
Also the FWS provides, *Helicopters vs Fighters Flight* Academic training in Air Tactics, Air Defense systems capabilities, weapon systems and also advanced flight training of the Helicopters crews in Air Operations, simulating the real threat environment, through use of fighter A/C and GBAD systems. The duration of the course is 3 weeks. The first week provides Academic education and the other two weeks is the Flying Training to planning and Mission execution.
At the same time, the FWS is also responsible for conducting Operational trials and evaluations in collaboration with the AIRTAC Testing Department. In this respect, the FWS operates as a special Squadron that performs trials in the context of armaments under implementation.
In addition to this, the FWS actively participates through its instructors in organizing, Planning and executing the exercise “INIOCHOS”.

Source:

So it does appear to be something created by the Hellenic Air Force which is probably why it's very important to us as their such good allies of ours and to teach what they've developed since 1976 is exceptionally important to us. Most likely why they probably took it out of Medusa and kept it secret and sperate now as Mina exercise to be conducted in Egypt with as much JTAS performances and quiet radio talk away from any NATO prying ears and intelligence. Smart move. 

This is serious business, you know. Erdgan probably went crying to Biden telling him "They're all ganging up on me and I can't believe how the Egyptians allow the HAF to board and takeoff their Mistrals like thy own them and not a beep and the Greeks are getting better and better at it with their timing improving with ever takeoff this is scaring, me please look into it. So the US decided to join Medusa lol and the HAF and the EAF said ok, the part you certainly don't need to know about is how we have our own JTAC command and control and need to practice that all the time so we're taking that part out and keeping it between us and Egypt and the rest have at it. They're just common LHD landing zone exercises. lol

Did that link help answer your question?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> ​Fighter Weapons School​
> View attachment 902549​
> 
> Historical Background​Fighter Weapons School (FWS) was established in 1976 as a requirement for the creation of a Training Center, providing Advanced Operational flying training in the Air Combat. In 1976, the first course was established with F-4E, F-5E and F-1CG aircrafts, focused on Tactical Interception. The Pilots training from Fighter Bomber Squadrons with aircrafts A-7H and F-104G began in 1977, giving emphasis on missions of their role. Since its inception, the FWS belonged to the 117CW and was therefore based at Andravida Airport, which it maintains to date. In October 1983, the FWS joined the newly established AIRTAC.
> Mission​The Fighters Weapons School mission is:
> 
> The Advance Operational Flight – Practical Training of HAF Staff in Air Operation Tactics and the Use of Weapon Systems and EW means against Threat.
> Providing Academic training to the HAF Staff in the weapon systems, the Electronic Warfare and the Air-to-Air and Air-to-Surface Tactics.
> The Operational structure and evaluation of the Tactical and exploitative methods of the HAF Weapons Systems and EW means.
> Control of Flight Tests of aircraft, Weapon Systems and EW means.
> Participation in the promotion and dissemination of creative Tactical Thinking to HAF Staff by issuing or revising relevant manuals and training notes.
> Assistance and support for Flight Test programs during the implementation phase.
> The responsibility to prepare and implement any of the AIRTAC Flight program.
> Provided Academic Education​FWS provides Academic training to train Staff on Operational and Specialized subjects and at the same time to continually seek and further improve. It takes the form of educational Courses and Seminars at the headquarters of the school, or Lessons Learned, which are issued after the completion of each Training Course. Thus, a series of Seminars-Courses is held annually. More specifically in the areas of the FWS and with the supervision of the Education Directorate, the following training fields are covered:
> 
> The two-week *Composite Air Operations (COMAO) Course*, the first of which focuses on lectures on the scope of missions compiling COMAO and the second on practice through scenarios and objectives given to the participants. The Seminar takes place twice a year and is addressed to Pilots and INTEL officers of the HAF.
> The *Weaponeering Course*, which teaches the methodology to study the objectives and the probability of their destruction. The Series monitors Flying and Intelligence officers mainly manned by the Weapons-Tactics Unit of the PA of War.
> The *Intelligent Course*, which aims to provide the necessary knowledge and training to the participating Officers and INTEL Non-commissioned Officers. The aim is the effective participation of executives in the preparation of missions at the Squadrons.
> The *Flight Leadership Course* which provides Academic training for candidate Flight leaders, in order to fully respond to their new tasks with safety and effectiveness in every Mission.
> The *Test Pilots Course* which provides Academic training in the philosophy of flight tests concerning the execution of trials for the certification of aircraft, weapons, or aircraft systems.
> Provided Flight Training​Provides advanced flight training for Fighter Pilots in Air Operations, simulating the real environment through use of various Defense systems. Orientates Pilots to the Tactical sound use of Airpower in the most efficient way, considering the existent abilities and means in order to maximize the outcome. Executes missions in a complex and realistic threat environment with exposure to a wide range of Air-to-Air and Surface-to-Air threat systems. Effectively trains the GBAD personnel in a multiple threat environment with a wide range of A/G weapons.
> The total duration of the main FWS Course is three (3) months. Initially, the necessary Academic training is provided to enable students to be able to attend the highly demanding and difficult practical training, including design and execution of Composite Air Operations (COMAO) formations.
> Also the FWS provides, *Helicopters vs Fighters Flight* Academic training in Air Tactics, Air Defense systems capabilities, weapon systems and also advanced flight training of the Helicopters crews in Air Operations, simulating the real threat environment, through use of fighter A/C and GBAD systems. The duration of the course is 3 weeks. The first week provides Academic education and the other two weeks is the Flying Training to planning and Mission execution.
> At the same time, the FWS is also responsible for conducting Operational trials and evaluations in collaboration with the AIRTAC Testing Department. In this respect, the FWS operates as a special Squadron that performs trials in the context of armaments under implementation.
> In addition to this, the FWS actively participates through its instructors in organizing, Planning and executing the exercise “INIOCHOS”.
> 
> Source:
> 
> So it does appear to be something created by the Hellenic Air Force which is probably why it's very important to us as their such good allies of ours and to teach what they've developed since 1976 is exceptionally important to us. Most likely why they probably took it out of Medusa and kept it secret and sperate now as Mina exercise to be conducted in Egypt with as much JTAS performances and quiet radio talk away from any NATO prying ears and intelligence. Smart move.
> 
> This is serious business, you know. Erdgan probably went crying to Biden telling him "They're all ganging up on me and I can't believe how the Egyptians allow the HAF to board and takeoff their Mistrals like thy own them and not a beep and the Greeks are getting better and better at it with their timing improving with ever takeoff this is scaring, me please look into it. So the US decided to join Medusa lol and the HAF and the EAF said ok, the part you certainly don't need to know about is how we have our own JTAC command and control and need to practice that all the time so we're taking that part out and keeping it between us and Egypt and the rest have at it. They're just common LHD landing zone exercises. lol
> 
> Did that link help answer your question?


Shokran

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Like I said the EAF will have choose wisely.



Sorry, @Ghostkiller , I totally disagree and I find it insulting the way the Armed Forces have handled this whole mess of affairs and I don't care what stupid light attack training BS aircraft they end up picking and wish them the worst luck in the world for botching the Su-35SE deal (maybe that'd a bit too harsh, sorry I don'
t wish them any bad luck ghat was just anger speaking from the demon that has taken over AstghfurAllah) and keeping us in the dark because they got strongarmed and embarrassed by the US instead of showing diplomatic strength and telling the US to stick it where the sun don't shine!

I edited my last post with the beautiful picture of the Su-35SE landing and I wrote how angry and disappointed I am about them and who the hell they think they are treating the public like they own us and the whole country nothing. Guess what, we own them and they owe us an explanation in the meantime they can play around with all those medium attack crap aircraft while at the same time the US is laughing at us for being nothing but a bunch of scared chickens.

When you have time, read the post again you'll really see how I feel about them and I am very close to turning against them completely if this Su-35SEGYPT stuff takes any longer or even worse, never comes to the EAF and then what other consequences are there as far as all the Russian equipment we already have and need more of? Such as the MiG-35 and the RVVSD and R-27ER and R-37M? They will have cut our air force strength in half, my friend and they're not doing anyjing about it except signing MOU with SK and India? Shame os them India Brahmos ok and even KA-50 assembly ToT for 100 aircraft just as fine but cannot leave the potent Su-35 SE just lingering, I have a huge problem with that.


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry, @Ghostkiller , I totally disagree and I find it insulting the way the Armed Forces have handled this whole mess of affairs and I don't care what stupid light attack training BS aircraft they end up picking and wish them the worst luck in the world for botching the Su-35SE deal and keeping is in the dark because they got strongarmed and embarrassed by the US instead of showing diplomatic strength and telling the US to stick it where the sun don't shine!
> 
> I edited my last post with the beautiful picture of the Su-35SE landing and I wrote how angry and disappointed I am about them and who the hell they think they are treating the public like they own us and the whole country nothing. Guess what, we own them and they owe us an explanation in the meantime they can play around with all those medium attack crap aircraft while at the same time the US is laughing at them for being nothing but a bunch of scared chickens. When you have time, read the post again you'll really see how I feel about them and I am very close to turning against them completely if this Su-35SEGYPT stuff takes any longer or even wors, never comes to the EAF and then what other consequences are there as far as all the Russian equipment we already have? What about the MiG-35 and the RVVSD and R-27ER and R-37M? They will have cut our air force strength in half, my friend and they're not doing anyyjing about it? Shame of them


There are two people sticking to the deal
Lieutenant General Osama Askar
And President Sisi

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> There are two people sticking to the deal
> Lieutenant General Osama Askar
> And President Sisi



I love it! As long as those two individuals are sticking to the deal, then that can certainly make us feel much much much better aout it happening. When did President Sisi make that comment ya rayis can you post it please? Even in Arabic is perfectly fine teslam ya Basha.

I want to see it sooooooo baaaaaaaad and sooooooooo soooooooon so that all that other stuff can just be sweetening and sugar on top of the Su-35SE Cake! LOLOL!


----------



## Gomig-21

Sorry @Ghostkiller I think you already posted the HAF apaches below taking off Anwar Al Sadat I wasn't sure if it was the video or just a pic. Very cool take-offs those guys got the process down pact and can probably do it blindfolded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596094418284486656

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596050561815691265

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller

Turkey, Egypt delegations held meetings after leaders' handshake -sources


After years of tension, a handshake between Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan and Egypt's President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi last week opened the door to a flurry of back-door diplomacy between intelligence officials, two sources told Reuters.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller

https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxvttSK4ZCHW7y5KFJhSA497CtvGwQ2WPh



The Korean advanced training and light combat aircraft T / FA-50 can carry two cruise missiles in one sortie of the German KEPD-350, which weighs 1.4 tons and warhead weighs 481 kg, has a range of 500 km and flies at a speed of Mach 0.95, or it can carry two Cheonryong cruise missiles It is a Korean stealth cruise missile based on the German missile and is believed to have a range of 300 to 500 km.






Doubt that this aircraft can carry cruise missile. Can anyone check it? @sami_1 you have any idea?


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxvttSK4ZCHW7y5KFJhSA497CtvGwQ2WPh
> 
> 
> 
> The Korean advanced training and light combat aircraft T / FA-50 can carry two cruise missiles in one sortie of the German KEPD-350, which weighs 1.4 tons and warhead weighs 481 kg, has a range of 500 km and flies at a speed of Mach 0.95, or it can carry two Cheonryong cruise missiles It is a Korean stealth cruise missile based on the German missile and is believed to have a range of 300 to 500 km.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt that this aircraft can carry cruise missile. Can anyone check it? @sami_1 you have any idea?







South Korea uses the German KEPD-350 missile on the South Korean F-15K and is working to manufacture it locally and produce its own developed version of it in a smaller size to work on the F-16, FA-50. Korea suggests that the FA-50 will be equipped with it in the future and the missile. Its price is about 3.5 million euros with weight 1150 kg and range 600 km for Korean air force





The plane remains in comparison with the Korean plane
The readiness of the Indian UTTAM radar, as well as its higher capabilities than the future Korean radar
After developing the Korean plane and providing it with an internal tank of 300 gallons of additional fuel, 25% less than the Indian plane.
The speed increased, the work maneuvered, the number of armament points, the electronic equipment is still in Hindi, even after the development of the Korean best and highest performance
The same thing about ammunition is higher in the LCA plane
The capabilities of the LCA in air combat are better than the Korean FA-50
The GE-404 engine version of the ball bearing is 17,700 pounds, while the Indian version has 20,200 pounds, which is reflected in the performance of the two aircraft.
The Americans offer Egypt the T-7 as a competitive training aircraft against the Koreans

As mentioned earlier, the LCA's development capabilities are higher
Its price is lower
The diversity of its ammunition is greater
The technology transfer capabilities of the Indian side are higher
So the Indian remains the best in us and financially
In addition to the variety of air-to-air missiles of the LCA aircraft and the limited number of missiles of South Korea
All of these evaluation factors are taken into account

There is only one point that the Koreans and Americans may be working on
It is the passing of the APG-83 radar in favor of developing the F-16 at a low price, although it is believed that the matter will be carried out mainly through Greece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> It is the passing of the APG-83 radar in favor of developing the F-16 at a low price, although it is believed that the matter will be carried out mainly through Greece.


So you are saying that Egypt will have AESA radars on our F-16 through Greece?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> So you are saying that Egypt will have AESA radars on our F-16 through Greece?


Or Portugal


----------



## sami_1

Ma


Ghostkiller said:


> So you are saying that Egypt will have AESA radars on our F-16 through Greece?


MAYBE


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599409780321554435


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599409780321554435




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1232279218211426307

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

@MaRv welcome back yasta.


----------



## Commando91

Do you guys think we will get F-15's?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

MXX_13 said:


> Do you guys think we will get F-15's?


We will not get it. It has been over than 8 month nothing congressional decision has been taken about the deal.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__
https://www.tiktok.com/video/7167653130945957126


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 just on my french youtube ads Naval Group proposing people so they can be recruited hahaha


----------



## Ghostkiller

Very interesting video.


----------



## Gomig-21

MXX_13 said:


> Do you guys think we will get F-15's?



If there was any truth to the Tactical Report that came out a few months ago, then I highly doubt it like Ghostkiller said unless the US makes MAJOR changes, and I mean MAJOR changes! The TR said that the US offered something like 24 F-15 (they never mentioned which type as in the F-15 EX like the new ones they are currently making) or most likely older versions of the F-15 Strike Eagle since that was what Egypt had requested several times through the past decades until it finally got tired of being denied. Then the US never mentioned what munitions would come with it meaning they wouldn't supply the AMRAAM or the AIM-9x or even JDAM kits for all the MARK-82/84 bombs we have that we use extensively with our F-16 which are a thing of the past. Now everything is precision guided and must be that way not free fall except for certain exceptions. They also claimed they would not install the latest radar or even the one before that but the one before that one! The friggin nervel

But to me, the worst part of the deal the US offered was that they dictated which airports the F-15s would be stationed at. Why on earth would they care about that if they're selling us the crap end of the F-15? Doesn't make any sense especially when the EAF commander in chief told them our 46 MiG-29M/M2 are twice if not 3 times better and more lethal than the garbage F-15s they're offering and basically told them to go to hell in a polite way and what the US is probably thinking is that Egypt will come around since they're afraid of us imposing CAATSA on them,

This is why in my last two posts I was not happy with the EAF because they haven't done anything to take care of this problem especially when the Su-35SEs were signed into contract in late 2019 and were all built in record time and ready to deliver a whole year ago yet the only really reliable information is that there are 17 of them just hanging around in a couple of hangars in an Egyptian airport. But they need to do A LOT more than that and bring them out, put Egyptian roundels and flags on them and fly them all over Egypt, the Mediterranean, the Red Sea, Sudan, Libya, Syria and even go all the way down to Eretria to send a keen message and at the same time, tell the US to kick rocks with its watered down F-15 that they've offered 2-1/2 decades too late.

We have more than enough of those watered-down American jets like the one below we don't need any more.







I'll take even just 12 (one squadron) of the custom Egyptian-built Su-35SE than double the watered-down has-been that will only hang on the wall as a picture than be a true and lethal fighter. At this point, Putin will give Egypt almost anything it wants with all the influx the US has supported the Ukraine in not just major league weapons, but with unprecedented Intelligence. So what a perfect opportunity to finish the delivery of the rest of the Su-35s and even add more deadly weapons to stick it to the US on top of it all? What do you fellas think of all that? @The SC ?


I think it's pretty clear every one of us prefers the 29 of these and all the sick weapons that come with it...






And absolutely NOTHING to do with this even if they included AMRAAMs, 9xs and JDAMs with their latest radars. We'll never be able to use them as we need to so see ya don't forget to shut the door behind you.






And big 






I am blown away at how the EN has been able to put the first MEKO A200 into operation immediately upon arrival (and big credit to Thyssenkrupp-Marine Systems Group that was able to assemble this first frigate in what seems like record time and not only that, but to successfully perform all necessary seal trials in about 9 months whereas typically it takes about a year + to perform all those necessary sea trials not to mention should there be any issues, the time that would be needed to make the necessary repairs to those issues would be added to that but seems like there has been none and everything went smoothly for the ENS Al-Aziz (FFG-904) and 5 more to go with the 2nd already built and getting ready for sea trials the ENS Al-Qahhar (FFG-905). The Germans are not messing around and no wonder they're able to build this ship in record time since they've built 4 Type 209/1400 modclass submarines. 

They've also built the 12 or so MEKO (previous models to the A200 Egypt has ordered as well as the 2 MEKO A-200 They've already built for Algeria. So they have a lot of experience in that particular ship hence why they build and assemble them in record time and the Egyptian once (6 on order are loaded with this:


1 × Oto Melara 127/64 LW 127 mm main gun (possibly with VULCANO ammunition)
*2 × Mauser BK-27 27mm guns (possibly SEAHAWK A2 model)*
*16× MM-40 Exocet block 3 anti-ship missiles*
*32 × VLS for MBDA MICA-NG VL surface to air missiles*
*2 × MU90 torpedo launchers*
*4 × Rheinmetall MASS decoy launchers*
2 × WASS/Finmeccanica MORPHEUS acoustic countermeasures launching systems (on each side of the VLS cells. _Navy Recognition_ originally though these were SAGEM NGDS decoy launchers, but a TKMS representative confirmed this actually is a WASS system

That ship and the rest of them have some serious systems and has been considered one of the stealthiest frigates out of all the ones out there with the exception of course ships like the Zumwalt which is/are more considered as a destroyer than as frigates as well as they're rather complicated yet very efficient propulsion system. MashAllah they put that thing right out there like it was no one's business!









Someday I will explain the soot mark on the center side of the starboard hull. It has to do with the single diesel engine which is centered to the two gas propellered engines.






What great camouflage the desert makes, except for cretin vermin scum in white Toyotas.






Excuse me, I'd like 3,500 gallons please.






Coming right up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> If there was any truth to the Tactical Report that came out a few months ago, then I highly doubt is unless the US makes MAJOR changes, and I mean MAJOR changes! The TR said that the US offered something like 24 F-15 (they never mentioned which type as in the F-15 EX (tke new ones they are currently making) or most likely older versions of the F-15 Strike Eagle since that was what Egypt had requested several times through the past decades until it finally got tired of being denied. Then the US never mentioned what munitions would come with it meaning they wouldn't supply the AMRAAM or the AIM-9x or even JDAM kits for all the MARK-82/84 bombs we have that we use extensively with our F-16 which are a thing of the past. Now everything is precision guided and must be that way not free fall except for certain exceptions. They also claimed they would not install the latest radar or even the one before that but the one before that one! The friggin nervel
> 
> But to me, the worst part of the deal the US offered was that they dictated which airports the F-15s would be stationed at. Why on earth would would they care about that if they're selling us the crap end of the F-15? Doesn't make any sense especially when the EAF commander in chief told them our 46 MiG-29M/M2 are twice if not 3 times better and more lethal than the garbage F-15s youre offering and basically told them to go to hell in a polite way and what the US is probably thinking is that Egypt will come around since they're afraid of us imposing CAATSA on them,
> 
> This is why in my last two posts I was not happy with the EAF because they haven't done anything to take care of this problem especially when the Su-35SEs were signed into contract in late 2019 and were all built in record time and ready to deliver a whole year ago yet the only really reliable information is that there are 17 of them just hanging around in a couple of hangars in an Egyptian airport. But they need to do A LOT more than that and bring them out, put Egyptian roundels and flags on them and fly them all over Egypt, the Mediterranean, the Red Sea, Sudan, Libya, Syria and even go all the way down to Eritria to send a keen message and at the same time, tell the US to kick rocks with its watered dowm F-15 that they've offered 2-1/2 decades too late.
> 
> We have more than enough of those watered-down American jets like the one below we don't need any more.
> 
> View attachment 903200
> 
> 
> I'll take even just 12 (one squadron) of the custom Egyptian-built Su-35SE than double the watered-down has-been that will only hand on the wall as a picture than be a true and lethal fighter. At this point, Putin will give Egypt almost anything it wants with all the influx the UA has supported the Ukraine in not just major league weapons, but with unprecedented Intelligence. So what a perfect opportunity to finish the delivery of the rest of the Su-35s and even add more deadly weapons to stick it to the US on top of it all? What do you fellas think of all that? @The SC ?
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty clear every one of us prefers the 29 of these and all the sick weapons that come with it...
> 
> View attachment 903224
> 
> 
> And absolutely NOTHING to do with this even if then included AMRAAMs, 9xs and JDAMs with their latest radars. We'll never be able to use them as we need to so see ya don't forget to shut the door behind you.
> 
> View attachment 903214
> 
> 
> 
> Some neat new photos;
> 
> I am blown away at how the EN has been able to put the MEKO A200 into operation immediately upon arrival. That ship has some serious systems and has been considered one of the most stealthy frigates out of all the ones out there as well as its rather complicated propulsion system. MashAllah they put that thing right out there like it was no one's business!
> 
> View attachment 903226
> View attachment 903227
> 
> 
> Someday I will explain the soot mark on the center side of the starboard hull. It has to do with the single diesel engine which is centered to the two gas propellered engines.
> 
> View attachment 903228
> 
> 
> What great camouflage the desert makes, except for cretin vermin scum in white Toyotas.
> 
> View attachment 903230
> 
> 
> Excuse me, I'd like 3,500 gallons please.
> 
> View attachment 903231
> 
> 
> Coming right up.
> 
> View attachment 903232
> 
> 
> View attachment 903233


France's order was 15 planes. Only 13 planes will be received. The 2 planes could be for the Egyptian Air Force. The Minister of Armies in 2021. I mentioned the number clearly.

France received so far 6


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> France's order was 15 planes. Only 13 planes will be received. The 2 planes could be for the Egyptian Air Force. The Minister of Armies in 2021. I mentioned the number clearly.
> 
> France received so far 6


Can you explain more which aircrafts are you talking about ?


----------



## joker88

Ghostkiller said:


> Can you explain more which aircrafts are you talking about ?


MRTT330A


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Can you explain more which aircrafts are you talking about ?



Yeah I'm confused too about what he's talking about. I think he's referring to the order France has made for L'Armee De L'air and not the Egyptian or Qatari order or anything that I was talking about. I think that is where the confusion is.


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> MRTT330A



Ahhh, I get it now. You're talking about the Airbus A330 MRTT A2A refueler, right? Were we talking about that recently? What made you think of that and bring it up? Was I complaining about how it's taking so long to order them and that's why you mentioned that? Yeah, I know, I've been complaining too much about the EAF and how they're handling things so far I'm gonna chill out a little lol.

BTW, in case some people didn't know, MRTT are acronyms for _Multinational Multi-Role Tanker Transport Fleet_. So the aircraft is quite versatile in that it can refuel other aircraft while carrying a certain number of troops on their way to a certain battlefields area or wherever. So that's one of the reasons it's in quite the demand by many air forces out there.

I think you did mention this before that the French ordered 15 Airbus A330 MRTT A2A refuelers That is A LOT considering they only have something like 172 Rafale Cs and maybe another 30 carrier M models or so and right after they signed that contract, the EAF ordered their 2 and instead of creating a new order and going through all the red tape especially with the GE or Pratt & Whitney engines, they decided to amend the existing contract for L'Armee De L'Air to incorporate the 2 Egyptian Refuelers in with them to simplify things.

Hey, what's the difference for a country like France if they have 13 lol instead of 1!5?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Ahhh, I get it now. You're talking about the Airbus A330 MRTT A2A refueler, right? Were we talking about that recently? What made you think of that and bring it up? Was I complaining about how it's taking so long to order them and that's why you mentioned that? Yeah, I know, I've been complaining too much about the EAF and how they're handling things so far I'm gonna chill out a little lol.
> 
> BTW, in case some people didn't know, MRTT are acronyms for _Multinational Multi-Role Tanker Transport Fleet_. So the aircraft is quite versatile in that it can refuel other aircraft while carrying a certain number of troops on their way to a certain battlefields area or wherever. So that's one of the reasons it's in quite the demand by many air forces out there.
> 
> I think you did mention this before that the French ordered 15 Airbus A330 MRTT A2A refuelers That is A LOT considering they only have something like 172 Rafale Cs and maybe another 3o carrier models or so and right after they signed that contract, the EAF ordered their 2 and instead of creating a new order and going through all the red tape especially with the GE or Pratt & Whitney engines, they decided to amend the existing contract for L'Armee De L'Air to incorporate the 2 Egyptian Refuelers in with them to simplify things


I think this can be confirmed next year
For your information, the spy satellite has entered into force, according to the latest French report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Our friend Marker saying that soon CC-60 will begin to be produced (@Gomig-21 @The SC )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Our friend Marker saying that soon CC-60 will begin to be produced (@Gomig-21 @The SC )



No doudt he's the best. The other guys talk mostly about things that make them look good that's why if you read the comments looool people are trashing them and what kind of speed or caffein is that big kid with the red shirt taking? I couldn't talk that fast if my life depended on it looool! I'm listening to the guy and he's like bkeroejoijwbjbadhksadkljepojpoejrkaklfjdklsajf hiehriehirhkahdfksl hjihjihkissfl ioejejojroejroejojeormmmmmmm;''' joejoworeoroeiroie!

Wuuuut? lol Guy talks faster than the speed of sound he must drink a big fat cup of coffee before he does his video.

But Marker's stuff is enjoyable because he has legitimate connections! He's not just pulling information out of his behind and trying to feed us the stink (sorry I know that was gross) but that's what most of the others are doing and if not, then it's like the guy who eats caffein straight telling us stuff we all already know lol. Fun stuff, though.

But let's get Marker to tell us about the MOST IMPORTANT ASPECT WE WANT TO KNOW! 2olena ya Marker! Fein el Su-35?

Abu Simbel replenishing ship on its way to Alexandria for further refurbishment so it can be out into operation, I think this replenishing if of the food and mail and other necessities such as weapons etc and things of those varieties, But I'm not sure it also operates as a refueling replenisher since I don't see anything that suggest it does that. Anyone Know?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

@Ghostkiller , sorry I didn't answer your tag on that Medusa thread that @Akritas opened and you and @Foinikas really put up a great fight against those primarily two really shameful individuals which is why I had bowed out of it because I've been here long enough to know what was about the happen just by that one post and frankly none of the mods did absolutely anything to stop them from not only insulting Egyptians blatantly and openly despite being asked many times, instead they simply close the thread at the end which means what those two terrible individuals did worked! Shame on the moderators for doing such a thing and if this causes me to get banned, by all means, go right ahead!

If the moderators on this forum think that it's ok to call Egyptians and Arabs scum and all sorts of other vitriolic name-calling and then just put an end to the thread instead of actually removing the insults and banning those making them, then by all means, ban my scummy Egyptian Arab membership and that will really show the true colors of how most of you feel about us. So go ahead and do it.

A great Greek member can't even open a thread about a very big (actually HUGE) combined arms exercise and instead of talking about the technical aspects, we get called scumbags and traitors and supporters of apartheid from individuals who have NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING positive to contribute to this forum except for their inborne hatred of Arabs and Egyptians in particular, then what the hell is there an Arab Military section here for? Any mod care to explain that to me and us? Or better yet, if this is too much to question you, ban me for life because who needs this vicious and one-sided insulting crap. Think the opposite, if any one of us scummy Arabs or Egyptian called a single Pakistani and traitor of a scumbag for whatever reason OH YEAH, because they support Erdogan and Turkey and we want NOTHING to do with that guy or country, what would happen to us? Might as well do it now and be done with it.

Absolutely ridiculous and @Akritas , thanks for making the effort to open a decent thread and I'm, sorry I didn't warn you about those two hateful individuals that were for sure to come in and ruin it on you and all of us. I just didn't expect the moderation team not to clean it up and just close it. Next time start it here. If I see you again, fine. If not, so be it just as fine but I refuse to be called a scum Egyptian by a SUPER hateful Pakistani and sit idle and do nothing just like the moderators here. Good luck to everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> @Ghostkiller , sorry I didn't answer your tag on that Medusa thread that @Akritas opened and you and @Foinikas really put up a great fight against those primarily two really shameful individuals which is why I had bowed out of it because I've been here long enough to know what was about the happen just by that one post and frankly none of the mods did absolutely anything to stop them from not only insulting Egyptians blatantly and openly despite being asked many times, instead they simply close the thread at the end which means what those two terrible individuals did worked! Shame on the moderators for doing such a thing and if this causes me to get banned, by all means, go right ahead!
> 
> If the moderators on this forum think that it's ok to call Egyptians and Arabs scum and all sorts of other vitriolic name-calling and then just put an end to the thread instead of actually removing the insults and banning those making them, then by all means, ban my scummy Egyptian Arab membership and that will really show the true colors of how most of you feel about us. So go ahead and do it.
> 
> A great Greek member can't even open a thread about a very big (actually HUGE) combined arms exercise and instead of talking about the technical aspects, we get called scumbags and traitors and supporters of apartheid from individuals who have NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING positive to contribute to this forum except for their inborne hatred of Arabs and Egyptians in particular, then what the hell is there an Arab Military section here for? Any mod care to explain that to me and us? Or better yet, if this is too much to question you, ban me for life because who needs this vicious and one-sided insulting crap. Think the opposite, if any one of us scummy Arabs or Egyptian called a single Pakistani and traitor of a scumbag for whatever reason OH YEAH, because they support Erdogan and Turkey and we want NOTHING to do with that guy or country, what would happen to us? Might as well do it now and be done with it.
> 
> Absolutely ridiculous and @Akritas , thanks for making the effort to open a decent thread and I'm, sorry I didn't warn you about those two hateful individuals that were for sure to come in and ruin it on you and all of us. I just didn't expect the moderation team not to clean it up and just close it. Next time start it here. If I see you again, fine. If not, so be it just as fine but I refuse to be called a scum Egyptian by a SUPER hateful Pakistani and sit idle and do nothing just like the moderators here. Good luck to everyone.


The weird thing is that Trango wasn't banned,although he tried flaming us again and again. And he used very vulgar language and racial slur. 

Like you said,Medusa is a big exercise. And every year,it becomes more and more organised and more countries actually wanna join. I found nice footage from last year's exercise.


----------



## Akritas

Gomig-21 said:


> Absolutely ridiculous and @Akritas , thanks for making the effort to open a decent thread and I'm, sorry I didn't warn you about those two hateful individuals that were for sure to come in and ruin it on you and all of us. I just didn't expect the moderation team not to clean it up and just close it. Next time start it here. If I see you again, fine. If not, so be it just as fine but I refuse to be called a scum Egyptian by a SUPER hateful Pakistani and sit idle and do nothing just like the moderators here. Good luck to everyone.


Know that I do not pay any attention to insults from establishment pawns or trolls, because their purpose is this: to annoy you and close the thread.
As I have said to others, you ignore them, and continue to follow the forum rules


----------



## joker88

There's a party, and I haven't been called. I'm sad
I have the whole history

@Trango Towers
Come here, I want to explain something to you, patient
Looks like you have some dermatitis on your butt. Come to me for treatment🥒

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

joker88 said:


> There's a party, and I haven't been called. I'm sad
> I have the whole history
> 
> @Trango Towers
> Come here, I want to explain something to you, patient
> Looks like you have some dermatitis on your butt. Come to me for treatment🥒


Ah yes,he was very happy. He started his homosexual fantasies again:






He was imagining Greek-Egyptian homoerotic stuff. It's strange how he always ends up talking about homoerotic situations.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

Foinikas said:


> Ah yes,he was very happy. He started his homosexual fantasies again:
> 
> View attachment 903999
> 
> 
> He was imagining Greek-Egyptian homoerotic stuff. It's strange how he always ends up talking about homoerotic situations.


It seems that he is really lonely these days and needs someone to comfort him and stay by his side @Trango Towers


----------



## Gomig-21

Akritas said:


> Know that I do not pay any attention to insults from establishment pawns or trolls, because their purpose is this: to annoy you and close the thread.
> As I have said to others, you ignore them, and continue to follow the forum rules



So why open the thread if you knew that was going to happen? Doesn't make any sense, my friend, Like I said, that was why they were looking for a moderator for the Arab section which I think @LeGenD was tasked with that duty (but I could be wrong since I have seen him on several occasions but also @waz) who really takes care of business when he's notified about wrong-doings and especially off-topic and insults like what was being said and done on that thread. Absolutely horrible.

Next time, if you don't want to open the topic here on this thread and open a separate one in the Arab military section and watch us Egyptians get berated like that and nothing done about it except the thread closed yet still people can read all the disgusting insults, then by all means go for it. The same thing will happen against unless we stoop down to that level which we would never do.

I'm surprised the US was involved but that's only because they like to stick their noses in everything going on there and that's why Egypt doesn't bring out the big guns and keeps using just the usual Mistrals with Greek Apache and Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles taking off and F-16s and a few Rafales making quick fly-bys etc.

It's all really about making sound and noise and making sure the lines of demarcation on the EEZ is where they are flying and outlining in that manner etc. The gas they have recently found and having Italy dig to recover them will boost Egypt's production by a good amount which will improve the economy and Egypt has been ranked quite height on the Human Development Index in Africa and moving up fast.



MXX_13 said:


> Do you guys think we will get F-15's?



What is your opinion since you've heard Ghost and mine already?


----------



## Gomig-21

Some nice MEKO A200 pics Al Azziz #904.






Nice shot of EN Ka-52 NC.






EN Special Forces. You don't want to be on the beach when these guys show up!






Hard to know if they're thinking of replacing the 8 or 10 Seasprite dedicated ASW helicopter. I'm sure it's up to the task and then some with some pretty decent upgradable packages for dropped sonar tubes and other items that with all the new all-purpose ships that the ENS is purchasing, I would think they might need to upgrade these as well since I think they've been around for a long time, since maybe the early 1990's? I could be wrong and they are US built helos so I'm not sure they would upgrade them to a level that would be satisfactory to Egypt which would want to know where all submarines are, not just the non-Israeli ones.









And these two will soon InshaAllah have another pair to join them making a total of 4 Bergamini FREMM Frigates which I would've hoped it would've been the other way around, get 4 MEKO and 6 of these bad boys!






Perhaps the EN saw something special that is lacking in the Bergamini (most likely pricewise and also the unique propulsion system that when they use the center propeller shaft with the single diesel engine helps create a very low usage of fuel as opposed to these huge Bergamini monsters lol! But those monsters look great, but the bottom line is always not the looks, but the capabilities and the great technology.

But seeing this ship next to the Gowind in the last set of pics we saw when it was making its entrance into the Alexandria docking yard and seeing them side by side, I can't help but notice that they might be long ships, but the Gowind appears to be larger as a corvette should be smaller in the sense that it is a corvette and the MEKO is considered a frigate which should be larger but doesn't seem to be the case. We'll have to at least check the displacement numbers and see where they stand.

But what a beauty and knowing it was referred to by an international naval news outlet as one of the most modern frigates as well as one of the stealthiest out there. If that truly is the case, they should load up on these as much as they can afford.






Looks like it has the easiest way of tying up to tow/tug it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

lol @ Saudi Arabia. Between their 200 Rafales (most likely the latest Tranche 4.1.1 or newer) and the UAE's 80, Egypt will only have 54 lol. Just kidding MashAllah 54 is a great number which will probably increase in due time as well, along with the Eurofighter Typhoons if they pull the switch on those as well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600841713568075779

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akritas

Gomig-21 said:


> So why open the thread if you knew that was going to happen? Doesn't make any sense, my friend, Like I said, that was why they were looking for a moderator for the Arab section which I think @LeGenD was tasked with that duty (but I could be wrong since I have seen him on several occasions but also @waz) who really takes care of business when he's notified about wrong-doings and especially off-topic and insults like what was being said and done on that thread. Absolutely horrible.
> 
> Next time, if you don't want to open the topic here on this thread and open a separate one in the Arab military section and watch us Egyptians get berated like that and nothing done about it except the thread closed yet still people can read all the disgusting insults, then by all means go for it. The same thing will happen against unless we stoop down to that level which we would never do.
> 
> I'm surprised the US was involved but that's only because they like to stick their noses in everything going on there and that's why Egypt doesn't bring out the big guns and keeps using just the usual Mistrals with Greek Apache and Ka-52 Nile Crocodiles taking off and F-16s and a few Rafales making quick fly-bys etc.
> 
> It's all really about making sound and noise and making sure the lines of demarcation on the EEZ is where they are flying and outlining in that manner etc. The gas they have recently found and having Italy dig to recover them will boost Egypt's production by a good amount which will improve the economy and Egypt has been ranked quite height on the Human Development Index in Africa and moving up fast.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion since you've heard Ghost and mine already?


I opened the thread, because *I think that the military cooperation between these countries proves in the field that their alliance is strong and solid*. The fact that some members started the insults really leaves me indifferent. There are administrators and moderators to keep things in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


>


Ajmal safeenah

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Some nice MEKO A200 pics Al Azziz #904.
> 
> View attachment 904089
> 
> 
> Nice shot of EN Ka-52 NC.
> 
> View attachment 904090
> 
> 
> EN Special Forces. You don't want to be on the beach when these guys show up!
> 
> View attachment 904091
> 
> 
> Hard to know if they're thinking of replacing the 8 or 10 Seasprite dedicated ASW helicopter. I'm sure it's up to the task and then some with some pretty decent upgradable packages for dropped sonar tubes and other items that with all the new all-purpose ships that the ENS is purchasing, I would think they might need to upgrade these as well since I think they've been around for a long time, since maybe the early 1990's? I could be wrong and they are US built helos so I'm not sure they would upgrade them to a level that would be satisfactory to Egypt which would want to know where all submarines are, not just the non-Israeli ones.
> 
> View attachment 904092
> View attachment 904093
> 
> 
> And these two will soon InshaAllah have another pair to join them making a total of 4 Bergamini FREMM Frigates which I would've hoped it would've been the other way around, get 4 MEKO and 6 of these bad boys!
> 
> View attachment 904094
> 
> 
> Perhaps the EN saw something special that is lacking in the Bergamini (most likely pricewise and also the unique propulsion system that when they use the center propeller shaft with the single diesel engine helps create a very low usage of fuel as opposed to these huge Bergamini monsters lol! But those monsters look great, but the bottom line is always not the looks, but the capabilities and the great technology.
> 
> But seeing this ship next to the Gowind in the last set of pics we saw when it was making its entrance into the Alexandria docking yard and seeing them side by side, I can't help but notice that they might be long ships, but the Gowind appears to be larger as a corvette should be smaller in the sense that it is a corvette and the MEKO is considered a frigate which should be larger but doesn't seem to be the case. We'll have to at least check the displacement numbers and see where they stand.
> 
> But what a beauty and knowing it was referred to by an international naval news outlet as one of the most modern frigates as well as one of the stealthiest out there. If that truly is the case, they should load up on these as much as they can afford.
> 
> View attachment 904097
> 
> 
> Looks like it has the easiest way of tying up to tow/tug it.
> 
> View attachment 904098


What do you think of the first two pieces that entered the service in the Italian Navy? I think it will be the share of Egypt, a quick receipt






FREMM Contract Amendment number 24 Signature | OCCAR







www.occar.int

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600929482470105088

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600929482470105088


It will cost 1 billion $ per aircraft hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Akritas said:


> I opened the thread, because *I think that the military cooperation between these countries proves in the field that their alliance is strong and solid*.



Of course, and we go back to the Ptolemaic dynasty was not even a time where swords were drawn in the least bit! If was more like the Hellenistic people were invited to Egypt for a party that lasted 275 years and more when Greeks and Egyptians were one together that's how much commonness and respect and self-worth we have for one another, It goes without saying, But when you get some dingleberry accusing us of being scumbags because we are the best of friends who share ancestral history in a fashion you won't find anywhere else (Greek Orthodox religion is especially protected in a majority Muslim country which is also undeard of anywhere else) and instead of liberating Jerusalem (which oh we tried we were just unsuccessful) but that doesn't make us scum like these guys claim AND are being supported by the moderators who did absolutely NOTHIHG but shut that thread and not one single moderator found that offensive enough to delete and ban said individuals like they used to., it says A LOT to me. Maybe others don't see it that way, but I most certainly do.



Akritas said:


> The fact that some members started the insults really leaves me indifferent. There are administrators and moderators to keep things in order.



But what administrators and what moderators, my friend? Listen Akritas, I'm not giving you a hard time at all, honestly. I'm simply making you aware (since I've been on this forum for a while and I have seen mods act and be very strict about insulting other nationalities over any reason, and they completely failed to do so here which means things are changing to a certain extent. So, my beef is certainly not with you at all, just so we don't have another misunderstanding. I just thought I would give you some friendly advice because this will happen again, I guarantee you. So just wanted you to know I am not arguing with you, just maybe thinking you might be assuming the wrong information even though what they break down the forums is exactly the way you should be doing it. But something inhouse seems to be brewing against the Arabs like it used to many years ago and then it changed for a long time for the better, making it even but now seems to have retorted back to its old hateful ways especially against Egyptians which is a shame. We love all people out there and respect everyone no matter who or what you are.

Anyway, as we say in the Arab world Ma3alena let's move on. Greek ships and the newer Egyptian ships should make a powerhouse in the Med against anyone who might have crazy ideas. And you know what else, I don't think once I have seen a US/Egypt joint naval exercise where Egypt brought out any of its new frigates or Corvettes and only used its older but upgrades Oliver Hazzard Perry class frigates or the Knox class frigate 4 of the former and 2 of the latter. They also bring out the Ambassador II MK class missile crafts which were specifically build for the Egyptian Navy 4 of them the Ezzat being the most active. But you will almost NEVER notice them shipping out even the sole French Aquitaine which I think they will eventually add to that and not make it the only French Fremm in its class despite the exorbitant cost difference between it and the much more price-friend Bergamini FREMMs which are equally as potent and perhaps the difference is the Aster 15/30 on the Italian FREMMs run less than the MICA Navals on the Aquitaine. But I heard there were other issues such as incredibly expensive cost for maintenance items and processes for the French Frigate as opposed to the Italian ones. But now it seems the German MEKOs has outdone them both in all aspects lol. We'll see how they handle them and if they end up ordering more of them before getting more Bergamini, then we have our answer.

It's an interesting observation because it seems like it does not want to show the US or any of its Admirals or captains or even any of the grunts sailors any of the modern Euro ships to any US personell, be it Frnech, German or Grecko-Roman; Do they still think the US will immediately write a n12-page report on every signle ship they winteness and everything they saw and think about them? I do and that is exactly why not only do we get watered down versions of not even great asyustems, but we're being spyed on directly in front of our eyes with no shame whateosver lmao! Americans have such a low opionion of our intelligence and let;s keep them thinking that way. What else can we do to make them think we're really stupid? LOLOLOLOL!!! 

Who has some good new pics of EAF of EB or EGY Armor. Let's go. men, Joker I know you have many you're just afraid to post them and I can understand why. It's too bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akritas

Gomig-21 said:


> Who has some good new pics of EAF of EB or EGY Armor. Let's go. men, Joker I know you have many you're just afraid to post them and I can understand why. It's too bad.


I'll start with this, having read the rest of course. I'm not at all afraid of online confrontation, *but I consider it a waste of time to argue with someone who* swears, who insults, who trolls and has no arguments.
I consider it a waste of time to mess with a moron.
And I end here by reminding you of this: '_Never argue with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience_.'

*As far as the rest is concerned,* I believe that the Greek-Egyptian cooperation, if it develops into a strategic geopolitical and energy alliance, will then be the vehicle that will establish peace in the region. Greece is very lucky, that Egypt has in its leadership, a leader like Sisi, who looks far and is not dependent on others.
We are two nations, two peoples, living together for 3000 years of history, and some neighbors are jealous of that.So, let us look forward, let us work together for peace, put aside as also must fight the fundamentalist and revisionist elements, and we will have better years ahead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> It will cost 1 billion $ per aircraft hahaha



It would be absolutely ridiculous if the price of an tranche 5 Rafale would be anywhere around that figure since those are only 2 maybe 3 year away at tops and I forget who mentioned that stealthy aircraft are the thing of the future and if Dassault doesn't have it in their design Sofware that by the tranche 4.1.1 that would will start to see some serious changes to the stealthy aerodynamics of the aircraft, then they'll quickly be left behind. The same applies to the Eurofighter Typhoon since both of those aircraft were not only based on the cold war efforts and being way ahead of the curve for those times where you had the venerable F-14A, the also venerable F-16 & f-15s & Mirages (also Delta Wings) and Panavia Tornado designed specifically for going up mostly against not only the venerable MiG-21, but by the middle of the CW it was the scary and little known MiG-29A, the wicked scary MiG-25A which turned out to be an unfortunate dud and in-between you had recon aircraft like the MiG-27 and the slightly more maneuverable MiG-23 coupled by a slew of Sukhoi's such as the Su-12 and the variable geometry Su-22 etc.

So the west had its hands full and along came the 4 countries of NATO that said hey, we need to make our own CONGLOMORATE aircraft to also enter as a united front of a 4-ship country designing an air superiority fighter that can easily be a dual-role in the Eurofighter Typhoon even if France bows out and does its own thing in the Rafale, that will only add to our overall power against the Soviet Union in the air.

Hence the birth of not only all the aircraft I mentioned, but quite a few more but for the sake of our discussion about the tranche models, the Saudis wanting 200 while the UAE wants 80 that's more than double and my overall point is that by the time the Rafale Tranche for both those countries are ready to be built, they need to not only improve on the standard items such as the Fussion cockpit, the linkage, the weapons load but more importantly, they need to heavily invest into changing the design of the aircraft to accommodate stealthy features. Then don't need to make brand new designs, just run a stealth line right down the middle and avoid 90-degree angles and use a hell of a lot more composite material than yet the 70% they already are. The same goes for the Eurofighter Typhoon because aircraft that were designed to be air superiority for the middle to the end of the cold war were designs of long ago and the fighter world is moving very fast.

The main reason for the success of the Rafale is the countries that were and/or knew they would be designed the stealthy F-35, went out and bought the Rafale despite the son of a bitch costing more fly away money!

So both the Rafale and Eurofighter Typhoon by the time they reach the Tranche 5 model need to show substantial structural changes that support stealthiest and not necessarily RAM that gets washed off in lightning and strong rain weather which brings in the new composite air panels with the F-35 is already using to reduce the maintenance and need for RAM coatings.

This is what we're expected to be flying these Rafales in the tranches of today. With MICA IR, ER, 250KH AASM HAMMERS PGMs and a pair of meteor and lose the belly tank or the pair of wing drop tanks for a pair of SCALP cruise missiles. This is what's flying today and what people are wanting to but, and gen 4+++ but for Saudiya and even the UAE to get to their birds, the level will need to rise exponentially.






It's going to need to resemble something a little less drastically something like this:






Or maybe something much more drastically different since we all well know that a pair of canted horizontal stabilizers are much more important in getting rid of that pesky radar returning single H-Stan with that distinctive 90 degree angle.






Something in the very distant future.






I'm 100% sure that the French Rafale engineer teams for future designs and cost are or have already been working on these things for a few years now already and I wouldn't be surprised if they already have a prototype or two for testing already. Always gotta stay ahead of the game at all times.

The same will MOST certainly apply to the Eurofighter Typhoon but imagine engineers taking something like this and trying to make it stealthy? This would be a tremendous challenge that might not be doable without a complete change.






This is very drastic, but this might be what is needed provided they find a way to keep the cost down like the brilliance of Lockheed Martin which has caused NATO and non-NATO aligned and permitted to flock to the US and get in line for purchasing the F-35. Noth Eurocanards will need to do the same thing if they want to maintain the same or similar or even better results. I think the lower belly intakes will most certainly need to be something of the past. No more.








joker88 said:


> What do you think of the first two pieces that entered the service in the Italian Navy? I think it will be the share of Egypt, a quick receipt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FREMM Contract Amendment number 24 Signature | OCCAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.occar.int



I don't know. They gave us the first two Bergamini for about $1,2 billion as an act of g0od faith with the two ships having been introduced to the Italian navy just a few months prior to that. So I consider that an incredible act of generosity and good businiess and of a country and company that does want our business and is committed to even giving us some of its own platforms if we need them in a time of war which SAYS A LOT! Sending a message of that caliber is beyond amazing and for Italy, Fincantieri and even Leonardo makes them all look good despite what Leonardo did merging with the Jewish company was not in our favor but we just have to be careful.

Back to the ships, I think that if they did that once in the amount of approximately $1 billion is crazy and I'm not sure they would do it again since now they have already shown good faith, why do it again and nothing in those links suggest they would do it again because no is the time to sit down and iron our the mega deal with the remaining 4 FREMMs, 24 Falaj Corvettes and 24 Eurofighter Typhoons. Not sure if anything else has been added but I think the Italians are going to want to make a deal and close it very soon since they have already shown good faith and I think they expect Egypt to do the same thing.

What make you think they will be sending an additional pair of Bergamini to the EN? And for how much? I (and I'm sure many others) would love to know what your reasoning is.


----------



## Gomig-21

The two types of FREMM available out there and the EN has them both, from the French Aquitaine to the right and the Bergamini to the left which seems to dwarf the French ship,mostly due to the massive tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

@Gomig-21 I don't understand why Greece hasn't bought any Ambassador Mk.III ships. If we had bought 3 of them,we could have replaced 3 Combattant ships. Actually,they're even better. They're like corvettes.

If we end up buying Gowind HN,we could have a common ship for exercises  

What I see is that the Egyptian Navy is being acknowledged as a major power in the Mediterranean by more and more countries. Its strength and size make it impossible for the region from Spain to the Gulf of Aden,to ignore it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> @Gomig-21 I don't understand why Greece hasn't bought any Ambassador Mk.III ships. If we had bought 3 of them,we could have replaced 3 Combattant ships. Actually,they're even better. They're like corvettes.
> 
> If we end up buying Gowind HN,we could have a common ship for exercises
> 
> What I see is that the Egyptian Navy is being acknowledged as a major power in the Mediterranean by more and more countries. Its strength and size make it impossible for the region from Spain to the Gulf of Aden,to ignore it.


Because Ambassador MK.III is our own design and it was the USA who build it for us (I think we have 4 of them). If Alexandria Shipyard could build them locally, which now we have the capabilities to do it, then maybe we will sell them for you in case you contract them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Because Ambassador MK.III is our own design and it was the USA who build it for us (I think we have 4 of them). If Alexandria Shipyard could build them locally, which now we have the capabilities to do it, then maybe we will sell them for you in case you contract them.


We should have bought some of those. Definetely.


----------



## joker88



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

joker88 said:


> View attachment 904443


I saw it at Ptisi  Hahaha!


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> It would be absolutely ridiculous if the price of an tranche 5 Rafale


You missed my sense of humor. I said 1 billion because the future capabilities in the block F5 which will make it very EXPENSIVEEE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600978643488247808

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Looks like SK is winning the deal. @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> @Gomig-21 I don't understand why Greece hasn't bought any Ambassador Mk.III ships. If we had bought 3 of them,we could have replaced 3 Combattant ships. Actually,they're even better. They're like corvettes.
> 
> If we end up buying Gowind HN,we could have a common ship for exercises
> 
> What I see is that the Egyptian Navy is being acknowledged as a major power in the Mediterranean by more and more countries. Its strength and size make it impossible for the region from Spain to the Gulf of Aden,to ignore it.



If you followed the original deal of those ships, for some strange reason, they were built strictly for Egypt. No other country was involved it was almost like a request by Egypt to the US that the EN wanted a fast missile boat with those crisscross missiles hidden in the center of the hull, a Phalanx CIWS and some other firepower and they built them and tested them just for Egypt. It was strange because they turned out to be such a success, but very expensive that at the time, we could only afford 4. If it was a custom operation like it was, they should've ended up with 10 or 12 of them with that really interesting flat nose.

















Patrolling oil and gas rigs as well as shadowing Mistrals back in 2018 when they were placing a pair of Avengers on the front deck.
















Just like the Scarab drones. These were built by Northrop Gruman probably because Egypt requested drones and they didn't have any say in the design and they went nuts with these stealthy units ahead of their time. These were built in the early 80s just for Egypt and 50 put out of the 58 or so are still in their plywood packaging collecting dust in some warehouse, these were not what Egypt wanted. They were fast, stealthy recon with JATO assisted takeoff and when fuel finished up, it would land with a parachute. Ever see any type of UAV nowadays that operates like that?





















Yeah, that was hardly what the Egyptian Army wanted and expected something much more conventional with WHEELS that could take off normally and land instead of this silly setup.

So, some are doing recon over Sinai using old style black & white pics and that's about it. I believe they return them fast enough to drop them in a safe zone.

When it came time for the EN to request a missile ship, it told the US that is wanted in on the design because it didn't want some guy's dream design and it wanted something practical like crisscross missiles (I believe they're Exocets) Phalanx CIWS, a certain type of propulsion and torpedoes and they need to be fast, and the US obliged. Only problem is they charged the aid money so much we were only able to get 4 of them. We should've ended up with at least 10 since they're such great boats but hey, they priced themselves out because now we go to France, Italy and European countries for our naval needs since the US stuck their nose way too deep into the sink lol.

Looks that way. It also seems every time we see a promotion, they're carrying AGM-65 Mavericks which our F-16s have plenty of...






...and also AIM-9L or P or Ms which we also have plenty for our F-16s and I am yet to see any SK munitions mounted on them which is what I would expect the EAF to want instead of more American restrictions, right? Either that or they're willing to deal with all the US BS in return for the full ToT and the 100 aircraft they'll get out of them and then be able to change munitions to perhaps Chinese ones. I think they have a good plan.



Ghostkiller said:


> Looks like SK is winning the deal. @Gomig-21



Ya halawa!






Bergamini and MEKO together is just great but look at the size difference. Despite how much further the MEKO is, it still is dwarfed by the Bergamini and should really be a corvette and not a frigate TBH. But one of these days hopefully we'll see the entire new fleet of these new stealth ships but as we all know, that will never happen for security reasons but even docked would be nice to see.

This still has me perplexed. Doesn't the US not allow any kind of munition of any kind by any other manufacturer on EAF F-16s? So what is going on here with the Al-Tariqs? Did they change their minds and now the EAF can add whatever if wants just not Chinese or Russian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Also back in 2018, a bunch of Nimrs and armored vehicles & RG-33 MRAP Vehicles & RG-33 MRAPs when they were cleaning out vermin and cretin from Northern Sinai. I do remember a lot of criticism from the outside and inside about how close they were bunched up like that and should spread out a bit more for IED and easy targets.






Egyptian officers attend Hellenic Army military exercises within the framework of the Military Cooperation Program between Greece and Egypt also in the year 2018.


























Nice Greek Leapords.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Time to drop some HAMMERS and some dumb bombs. Here's a perfect example of what I was referring to the other day on a previous post, why we don't have JDAM kits is absolutely ridiculous. Here's a highly qualified F-16 pilot getting ready to take off in a Block 52 with what appears to be a bear dumb Mark 84 bomb. Why that isn't equipped with a JDAM kit for a precision strike is beyond me. Are our neighbors that afraid? Don't we have some seriously written and adhrered to peace document or is it one of those worries of 3rd party infractions?






Terrible! Put it on a block 40 in that case. After all these years this has gotten ridiculous. Notice the Rafales with AAMS HAMMERS and the US F16s with dummies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> If you followed the original deal of those ships, for some strange reason, they were built strictly for Egypt. No other country was involved it was almost like a request by Egypt to the US that the EN wanted a fast missile boat with those crisscross missiles hidden in the center of the hull, a Phalanx CIWS and some other firepower and they built them and tested them just for Egypt. It was strange because they turned out to be such a success, but very expensive that at the time, we could only afford 4. If it was a custom operation like it was, they should've ended up with 10 or 12 of them with that really interesting flat nose.
> 
> View attachment 904633
> 
> 
> View attachment 904635
> 
> 
> View attachment 904637
> 
> 
> Patrolling oil and gas rigs as well as shadowing Mistrals back in 2018 when they were placing a pair of Avengers on the front deck.
> 
> View attachment 904640
> 
> 
> View attachment 904641
> 
> 
> View attachment 904642
> 
> 
> Just like the Scarab drones. These were built by Northrop Gruman probably because Egypt requested drones and they didn't have any say in the design and they went nuts with these stealthy units ahead of their time. These were built in the early 80s just for Egypt and 50 put out of the 58 or so are still in their plywood packaging collecting dust in some warehouse, these were not what Egypt wanted. They were fast, stealthy recon with JATO assisted takeoff and when fuel finished up, it would land with a parachute. Ever see any type of UAV nowadays that operates like that?
> 
> View attachment 904602
> 
> 
> View attachment 904613
> 
> 
> View attachment 904614
> 
> 
> View attachment 904615
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was hardly what the Egyptian Army wanted and expected something much more conventional with WHEELS that could take off normally and land instead of this silly setup.
> 
> So, some are doing recon over Sinai using old style black & white pics and that's about it. I believe they return them fast enough to drop them in a safe zone.
> 
> When it came time for the EN to request a missile ship, it told the US that is wanted in on the design because it didn't want some guy's dream design and it wanted something practical like crisscross missiles (I believe they're Exocets) Phalanx CIWS, a certain type of propulsion and torpedoes and they need to be fast, and the US obliged. Only problem is they charged the aid money so much we were only able to get 4 of them. We should've ended up with at least 10 since they're such great boats but hey, they priced themselves out because now we go to France, Italy and European countries for our naval needs since the US stuck their nose way too deep into the sink lol.
> 
> Looks that way. It also seems every time we see a promotion, they're carrying AGM-65 Mavericks which our F-16s have plenty of...
> 
> View attachment 904624
> 
> 
> ...and also AIM-9L or P or Ms which we also have plenty for our F-16s and I am yet to see any SK munitions mounted on them which is what I would expect the EAF to want instead of more American restrictions, right? Either that or they're willing to deal with all the US BS in return for the full ToT and the 100 aircraft they'll get out of them and then be able to change munitions to perhaps Chinese ones. I think they have a good plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya halawa!
> 
> View attachment 904627
> 
> 
> Bergamini and MEKO together is just great but look at the size difference. Despite how much further the MEKO is, it still is dwarfed by the Bergamini and should really be a corvette and not a frigate TBH. But one of these days hopefully we'll see the entire new fleet of these new stealth ships but as we all know, that will never happen for security reasons but even docked would be nice to see.
> 
> This still has me perplexed. Doesn't the US not allow any kind of munition of any kind by any other manufacturer on EAF F-16s? So what is going on here with the Al-Tariqs? Did they change their minds and now the EAF can add whatever if wants just not Chinese or Russian?
> 
> View attachment 904628


Honestly I would be ok with FA-50 ToT if they let us do whatever we want. To mount Al Tariq, Astra if contracted for Rafales and MIG-29M/M2 etc... And maybe we can see some south korean armaments too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60994-egypt-china-and-pl-15-bvraam-talks



The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with China for the procurement of PL-15 beyond-visual-range air-to-air missiles (BVRAAM).Egypt is said .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> So, some are doing recon over Sinai using old style black & white pics and that's about it. I believe they return them fast enough to drop them in a safe zone.


You could transform them to loitering munitions,right?



Gomig-21 said:


> you followed the original deal of those ships, for some strange reason, they were built strictly for Egypt. No other country was involved it was almost like a request by Egypt to the US that the EN wanted a fast missile boat with those crisscross missiles hidden in the center of the hull, a Phalanx CIWS and some other firepower and they built them and tested them just for Egypt. It was strange because they turned out to be such a success, but very expensive that at the time, we could only afford 4. If it was a custom operation like it was, they should've ended up with 10 or 12 of them with that really interesting flat nose.


🤤🤤🤤

These ships are basically corvettes. RAM and Phalanx and Oto Melara 76 mm and 8 Harpoon and all those systems. And 41 knots speed! That's a FAC speed with corvette equipment.








Gomig-21 said:


> Also back in 2018, a bunch of Nimrs and armored vehicles & RG-33 MRAP Vehicles & RG-33 MRAPs when they were cleaning out vermin and cretin from Northern Sinai.


Hah,they spend billions against barbarians elsewhere,but when Egypt tries to clean the country of these apes,they nag!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beast said:


> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with China for the procurement of PL-15 beyond-visual-range air-to-air missiles (BVRAAM).Egypt is said .........


The problem we don't have an aircraft that can carry the missile so it is illogical to procure them. Maybe we got some ToT.


Foinikas said:


> You could transform them to loitering munitions,right?


A cruise missile would be more suitable for that role. Interesting article read it ya @Foinikas 








The U.S. Sold This Unique Stealth Drone Called 'Scarab' To Egypt In The 1980s


The Egyptians never even unboxed most of the unmanned aircraft, which were state-of-the-art for their time, but they may still be flying some of them.




www.thedrive.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Beast said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60994-egypt-china-and-pl-15-bvraam-talks
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with China for the procurement of PL-15 beyond-visual-range air-to-air missiles (BVRAAM).Egypt is said .........


The transaction has already been completed



Foinikas said:


> You could transform them to loitering munitions,right?
> 
> 
> 🤤🤤🤤
> 
> These ships are basically corvettes. RAM and Phalanx and Oto Melara 76 mm and 8 Harpoon and all those systems. And 41 knots speed! That's a FAC speed with corvette equipment.
> 
> View attachment 904804
> 
> 
> 
> Hah,they spend billions against barbarians elsewhere,but when Egypt tries to clean the country of these apes,they nag!


Greece has an excellent offer from France, the same offer as the Egyptian Gowind, with 4 pieces, and it is the one that will be contracted
Manufacture 1 in France with training Greek crews to manufacture the remaining 3 pieces in Greece
The same Egyptian offer at 60% local production
But I don't know if it is version 28000 or 3100
This is more appropriate for Greece at the present time



Ghostkiller said:


> The problem we don't have an aircraft that can carry the missile so it is illogical to procure them. Maybe we got some ToT.


MiG-29 and Su-35
No one has yet believed me that there are actually 24 MiG-29s carrying the ESA radar from Italy. I don't know why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Ghostkiller said:


> The problem we don't have an aircraft that can carry the missile so it is illogical to procure them. Maybe we got some ToT.


Source claim France Dassault are to release source code for BVRAAM integration for the Rafale.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beast said:


> Source claim France Dassault are to release source code for BVRAAM integration for the Rafale.


You have a source. But even with it will not benefit Egypt because we are restricted from having it. Plus France wants to be independant from USA and MICA missiles are the french version of AIM-120 especially the MICA NG missile


----------



## Gomig-21

Foinikas said:


> You could transform them to loitering munitions,right?



We have the ability to do so without question since we've done then on other munitions, but not on these because they're American-made and they would never allow us to mess with them. Imagine because of that stupidity, 50 or more are still wrapped up in their crates lmao. They just don't have the werewithal to understand or trust Egypt to be a true ally despite us having signed ever single peace of document that says we would never use them against those poor, lonely and despised Jews that everyone wants to throw into the sea and take back the land (especially Jerusalem) and give is to the Palestinians. They think that's what we might think of doing if we changed 50 old stealthy drones into loitering munitions lmao. Only clowns think in that fashion and there are many of those in the US congress who think an increase in a bullet size is a bad thing for the zionists so they deny it. It's disgusting and I hope the day we rely mostly on Europe and the far east and never have anything to do with the US will be a national holiday! 



Foinikas said:


> 🤤🤤🤤
> 
> These ships are basically corvettes. RAM and Phalanx and Oto Melara 76 mm and 8 Harpoon and all those systems. And 41 knots speed! That's a FAC speed with corvette equipment.



Yep, all the specs and systems you outlined are exactly that of a smaller but fast corvette. It is a smashing ship I just wish we had A LOT more than just 4. You know that if we get $2.1 billion in aid and they were only able to produce 4 of them, someone got their pockets greased BIG TIME and I'm not talking about any Egyptians. We don't see a penny of that money it all goes directly to US arms manufacturers once the corrupted I mean congress approves it.






Haven't seen @Hydration post in a while, hope he's ok ISA. But this is for him. The 272nd is the most popular fighter jet base out of Egyptian fighter squadrons in general and this is Egyptian Air Force F-16C/D Block 40 fighter jets from the 272 Tactical Fighter Wing out of New Gianaclis Air Force Base will be operating out of Maritsa AFB for Joint Ex Medusa 2018.






Block 40 looks like it just came out of the assembly line look how beautifully new and shiny it looks!






There go them dam Greeks taking off and landing with their Apaches and Chinooks on our mistrals as they please! lol Medusa 2018






@joker88 , check out this rare pic of AW-139 performing a SAR for a wounded soldier in the desert! You don't see that too often. Use any of these pics if you like you don't need to ask for permission. This one is a good one!











Too bad the camera man didn't use a wider lens and capture more of that beauty of the 2K.

Modified army Toyotas to fool the vermin cretin to come close and get exterminated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> We have the ability to do so without question since we've done then on other munitions, but not on these because they're American-made and they would never allow us to mess with them. Imagine because of that stupidity, 50 or more are still wrapped up in their crates lmao. They just don't have the werewithal to understand or trust Egypt to be a true ally despite us having signed ever single peace of document that says we would never use them against those poor, lonely and despised Jews that everyone wants to throw into the sea and take back the land (especially Jerusalem) and give is to the Palestinians. They think that's what we might think of doing if we changed 50 old stealthy drones into loitering munitions lmao. Only clowns think in that fashion and there are many of those in the US congress who think an increase in a bullet size is a bad thing for the zionists so they deny it. It's disgusting and I hope the day we rely mostly on Europe and the far east and never have anything to do with the US will be a national holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, all the specs and systems you outlined are exactly that of a smaller but fast corvette. It is a smashing ship I just wish we had A LOT more than just 4. You know that if we get $2.1 billion in aid and they were only able to produce 4 of them, someone got their pockets greased BIG TIME and I'm not talking about any Egyptians. We don't see a penny of that money it all goes directly to US arms manufacturers once the corrupted I mean congress approves it.
> 
> View attachment 904880
> 
> 
> Haven't seen @Hydration post in a while, hope he's ok ISA. But this is for him. The 272nd is the most popular fighter jet base out of Egyptian fighter squadrons in general and this is Egyptian Air Force F-16C/D Block 40 fighter jets from the 272 Tactical Fighter Wing out of New Gianaclis Air Force Base will be operating out of Maritsa AFB for Joint Ex Medusa 2018.
> 
> View attachment 904881
> 
> 
> Block 40 looks like it just came out of the assembly line look how beautifully new and shiny it looks!
> 
> View attachment 904882
> 
> 
> There go them dam Greeks taking off and landing with their Apaches and Chinooks on our mistrals as they please! lol Medusa 2018
> 
> View attachment 904883
> 
> 
> @joker88 , check out this rare pic of AW-139 performing a SAR for a wounded soldier in the desert! You don't see that too often. Use any of these pics if you like you don't need to ask for permission. This one is a good one!
> 
> View attachment 904884
> 
> 
> View attachment 904885
> 
> 
> Too bad the camera man didn't use a wider lens and capture more of that beauty of the 2K.
> 
> Modified army Toyotas to fool the vermin cretin to come close and get exterminated.
> 
> View attachment 904887
> 
> 
> View attachment 904888


N3am weyn Hydration? Weynho?

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> N3am weyn Hydration? Weynho?


Looks like he is taking a big break or has exams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> Haven't seen @Hydration post in a while, hope he's ok ISA. But this is for him. The 272nd is the most popular fighter jet base out of Egyptian fighter squadrons in general and this is Egyptian Air Force F-16C/D Block 40 fighter jets from the 272 Tactical Fighter Wing out of New Gianaclis Air Force Base will be operating out of Maritsa AFB for Joint Ex Medusa 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Block 40 looks like it just came out of the assembly line look how beautifully new and shiny it looks!


Are all of our f-16 squadrons have ayats from the Quran?





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com











Chinese media 🇨🇳: Egypt 🇪🇬 seeks to acquire Chinese PL-15E missiles.
The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production is about to reach an agreement with China to obtain the right to manufacture the missile.
The range of the missile is 200 km in the version for the Chinese army and 145 km in the export version...

Hope it is true @Gomig-21 @The SC @sami_1 @Foinikas @Philip the Arab

From the photo, he got this info from Tactical Report

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601535820317401088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601632440984174593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601637618671702016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

I'm just sick of those under graded f16s, get rid of them and replace them with something superior, the French may give the source code to egypt secretly if they have their own way, which isn't taboo at all now, france and germany are facing off against the US since the whole gas price cap thing took place, they wouldn't want to further sour relations with the French

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I'm just sick of those under graded f16s, get rid of them and replace them with something superior, the French may give the source code to egypt secretly if they have their own way, which isn't taboo at all now, france and germany are facing off against the US since the whole gas price cap thing took place, they wouldn't want to further sour relations with the French


I hope but I doubt that France gave us the source code.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I'm just sick of those under graded f16s, get rid of them and replace them with something superior, the French may give the source code to egypt secretly if they have their own way, which isn't taboo at all now, france and germany are facing off against the US since the whole gas price cap thing took place, they wouldn't want to further sour relations with the French


Maybe FA-50 will replace the old F-16 because don't forget that FA-50 is LIFT aircraft (Lead-in fighter training) and with the source code, it would a be game changer for us.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> I'm just sick of those under graded f16s, get rid of them and replace them with something superior, the French may give the source code to egypt secretly if they have their own way, which isn't taboo at all now, france and germany are facing off against the US since the whole gas price cap thing took place, they wouldn't want to further sour relations with the French


Other problem we have dozens of them so it is hard to replace them easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> I hope but I doubt that France gave us the source code.
> 
> 
> Maybe FA-50 will replace the old F-16 because don't forget that FA-50 is LIFT aircraft (Lead-in fighter training) and with the source code, it would a be game changer for us.
> 
> 
> Other problem we have dozens of them so it is hard to replace them easily.


Perhaps there are a handful of nations that would love to take these falcons of are hands, Morocco is a really good example since they're procuring large amounts of American equipment, they even have access to the AIM-120. Tunisia is another candidate. Even some gulf states like the emiratis, Bahrain, Qatar, and possibly Kuwait. Saudi uses double engine aircraft only to traverse its sheer terrain. Not sure about Oman is also a user of the falcon, as they can be considered a potential candidate.

Greece is yet another example, they could do a swap of mirages for f16s, but I'm just speaking hypothetical at this point


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Perhaps there are a handful of nations that would love to take these falcons of are hands, Morocco is a really good example since they're procuring large amounts of American equipment, they even have access to the AIM-120. Tunisia is another candidate. Even some gulf states like the emiratis, Bahrain, Qatar, and possibly Kuwait. Saudi uses double engine aircraft only to traverse its sheer terrain. Not sure about Oman is also a user of the falcon, as they can be considered a potential candidate.
> 
> Greece is yet another example, they could do a swap of mirages for f16s, but I'm just speaking hypothetical at this point


But they are old blocks so we don't know if they are interested on buying it.


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> Are all of our f-16 squadrons have ayats from the Quran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese media 🇨🇳: Egypt 🇪🇬 seeks to acquire Chinese PL-15E missiles.
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production is about to reach an agreement with China to obtain the right to manufacture the missile.
> The range of the missile is 200 km in the version for the Chinese army and 145 km in the export version...
> 
> Hope it is true @Gomig-21 @The SC @sami_1 @Foinikas @Philip the Arab
> 
> From the photo, he got this info from Tactical Report









The Chinese are talking about Egypt buying a large batch of PL-15E missiles
Theoretically, the missiles may work on two aircraft, the MIG-29M & SU-35, the advanced training aircraft, the light fighter, and even the UCAV / ROYAL WINGMAN, which explains the importance of acquiring large numbers of it.
The issue of linking the missile to the Rafale plane France will not accept except on one condition that the missile is manufactured locally and the terms of the contract on the Rafale were to accept any munitions produced locally in Egypt.

The Egyptian Air Force contains 1,300 American Sparrow AIM-7P/M missiles on the Egyptian F-16 fleet. Perhaps Egypt will not resort to the option of supplying the F-16 with a PL-15E missile except in case of war.
The PL-15E deal in itself is a tool of pressure on the Americans to accept other solutions from the Egyptians. It may provide Egypt with other solutions such as the MICA or even the TC-II Sky Sword 2 or Mitsubishi AAM-4.




Simply put, the LCA TEJAS aircraft project is important in components whose technology can be transferred, such as the UTTAM AESA radar, to be integrated into other aircraft such as the MiRAGE-2000.F-16 in Future
And the Indians spoke of Egypt's interest in transferring engine technology from them






The Chinese side is interested in providing Egypt with FC-31/35 aircraft. The presence of India is a motivating factor for China to have more flexibility in transferring technology and contracting with Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> The Chinese are talking about Egypt buying a large batch of PL-15E missiles
> Theoretically, the missiles may work on two aircraft, the MIG-29M & SU-35, the advanced training aircraft, the light fighter, and even the UCAV / ROYAL WINGMAN, which explains the importance of acquiring large numbers of it.
> The issue of linking the missile to the Rafale plane France will not accept except on one condition that the missile is manufactured locally and the terms of the contract on the Rafale were to accept any munitions produced locally in Egypt.
> 
> The Egyptian Air Force contains 1,300 American Sparrow AIM-7P/M missiles on the Egyptian F-16 fleet. Perhaps Egypt will not resort to the option of supplying the F-16 with a PL-15E missile except in case of war.
> The PL-15E deal in itself is a tool of pressure on the Americans to accept other solutions from the Egyptians. It may provide Egypt with other solutions such as the MICA or even the TC-II Sky Sword 2 or Mitsubishi AAM-4.
> View attachment 904915
> 
> Simply put, the LCA TEJAS aircraft project is important in components whose technology can be transferred, such as the UTTAM AESA radar, to be integrated into other aircraft such as the MiRAGE-2000.F-16 in Future
> And the Indians spoke of Egypt's interest in transferring engine technology from them
> 
> View attachment 904916
> 
> 
> The Chinese side is interested in providing Egypt with FC-31/35 aircraft. The presence of India is a motivating factor for China to have more flexibility in transferring technology and contracting with Egypt.


I doubt that we will get the missile sadly. Unless we buy something from them like J-10/31-35


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> But they are old blocks so we don't know if they are interested on buying it.


Those nations have a decent amount of money they can spend for upgrades, also if the egyptian mod is really close to the deal with the pl-15 then its likely to go through. China sells some of its best stuff but is hesitant on tot for some of its tech


----------



## The SC

Beast said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60994-egypt-china-and-pl-15-bvraam-talks
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with China for the procurement of PL-15 beyond-visual-range air-to-air missiles (BVRAAM).Egypt is said .........


The surprise of the most powerful Chinese missile soon in Egypt and information about its integration into the Egyptian Rafale fighters..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Are all of our f-16 squadrons have ayats from the Quran?



Enta bet hazzar wala el? I rememnered he enjoyed patches and I thought that was a unique on nephew sent me so I showed it to him. Eh el kalam el btoulo 3al el Que'an el Karim?

Enjoy the photos they will most probably be my last since I went to that MMEE guy's thread and was shown the Egyptiannavy as pathetic again and I told him off as well as the moderators who did nothing to elimnate the insults to Arabs in the thread that @Akasa opened about Medusa excercise and a couple of Pakistanis called us names that we never liberated Jerusalem LOLOLOL where the F were they where we were shedding out grandparents blood fighting for them even losing,we were still fighting until the last was we kicked their bloody a$$ halfway through Sinai and they wanted to keep parts of it and all they got was the middle finger.

So because I stomped on him and told him his pathetic gobble gobble turkleu navy would get SWALLOWED by our Egyptian navy he probably didn't take that well but I warned him to stay the frig out of our only thread where we have our own peace and bother no one, even compliment others so between my lashing out at that MMEE dude, I also let go on the mods who will most certainly ban me for f. I basically called them biased and almost corrupt except @Waztick. Egypt and will only take so much before I respond in kind and I am hardly apologetic about it. 

If it happens, you'll never see me again so I wish you all the best in your lives and endeavors especially you @The SC the half Saudi & Egyptian with nothing but excellence things to say about Egypt. Yallah, ma'alena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Ghostkiller said:


> Are all of our f-16 squadrons have ayats from the Quran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese media 🇨🇳: Egypt 🇪🇬 seeks to acquire Chinese PL-15E missiles.
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production is about to reach an agreement with China to obtain the right to manufacture the missile.
> The range of the missile is 200 km in the version for the Chinese army and 145 km in the export version...
> 
> Hope it is true @Gomig-21 @The SC @sami_1 @Foinikas @Philip the Arab
> 
> From the photo, he got this info from Tactical Report


There are more procurement news from Tactical report, loitering drone, radar ToT...but how authentic is this website?


----------



## Defencelover1997

joker88 said:


> I didn't want to talk unless absolutely necessary, but when I see dogs barking, I tame them.🤣
> 
> 
> k🐟


Believe it or not.but you egyptian are israelis little bitch since 1977.you can't deploy your own military in your own sinai without the permission of israel.that's the level of your country.


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Chinese media 🇨🇳: Egypt 🇪🇬 seeks to acquire Chinese PL-15E missiles.
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production is about to reach an agreement with China to obtain the right to manufacture the missile.
> The range of the missile is 200 km in the version for the Chinese army and 145 km in the export version...
> 
> Hope it is true @Gomig-21 @The SC @sami_1 @Foinikas @Philip the Arab
> 
> From the photo, he got this info from Tactical Report



So what. We put the Al-Tariqs om\n the blk52s and Mirage 2ks and the US couldn't as much asA fart in the wind. Probably because like @Philip the Arab said they can be fired using an iPad and none of the avionics need to be altered or touched.

I'm sure China has got a whiff of that set up and has done the same of what Egypt along with the UAE will modify them so we can add them to the F-16 while giving the US and it's F-15s the middle finger again. DEFINTITELY put them on the M2Ks since we seen then with Tariqs which will INSTANTLY make that ground attack aircraft a MASSIVE A2A platform and if the French said either it's too much to modify the into lookdown/shootdown then they get the pad AND THE FINGER also lmao and now you can imagine 200 F-16s and Mirage 2000s with PL-15s on Rafales and 46 MiG-29M/M2 with a potent 200kh range and a NEZ of 60 or more kilometers the enemy including the paper bag F-35 will go screaming towards their territories. And on top of all that, if we can pull out our Su-37 with RVVSD and R37M, no one will ever dare approach our lands and shores by over 500 km because they know we are not subject to our own abilities stick to ITAR for purchased cruise missiles and the ones we're making can range any distance which means nothing comes close to our shores by over 1000 km.

@Beast , put them on our Ka-52s also pls and watch the world run away LOLOLOL!  Good stuff/\.


----------



## Gomig-21

Defencelover1997 said:


> Believe it or not.but you egyptian are israelis little bitch since 1977.you can't deploy your own military in your own sinai without the permission of israel.that's the level of your country.



Only a butch like your sorry decrepit asshole as yourself who would make such AN IGNIORANT AND FOOLISH AND JEALOUS REMARKK LIKE THAT. HOW OLD ARE YOU 12, YOU ASOUND LIKW 8 I'M 56 84 TIMES YOUR PATHETIC AGE AND JAVE READ 600 NOKS ON WQR MORE THAN YOUR SORRY ***.

READ 100 BOOKS OF WAR AND THIS PART OF WAR THAN YOUE PATHETIC SOUL AND MORE THAN YOU AND HABVE LOST MWMBERS OF MY FAMILY IN THE 4 WARS AND YOU HAVE THE NERVE TO COM MEHERE AND SPEW THIS BULLSHIT"?

Mosti Ignorant comment like that makes it SO obvious that you are a mentally retarrded individual who just want to fight and derail the thread. You're a IDIOT of the leaders of the IDIOTS on this bitch forum. You have no clue the history between the fights of Egypt and Israel for the Palestinians and Jerusalem and how many of us died fighting for that cause OFTHE HISTORYHEIND ITALL so show some respect you bitch!!!!!! GO ahead, *packsword,* keep your word you coward moderator!!

Egypt and Israel AND America! America helped you against the Soviet Union instead they HE;PELDED ISREAl against Egypt and the Palestinians, so YOU Don't DARE OPEN YOUR FITHY MOUTH in OUR THREAD ABOUTTHE HUMANSACRFICES WE MADE FIGHTING THAT LITTLE BITCH ISRAEL THAT YOU SEEM TO have just heard from some other fool like THAT SUPER ANGRY DICKHEAD AND HATEFUL TraNGO or Hussain? the VERY NEXTPOST YOU MAKE ON THIS THREAD i WILL DESTROYT IT! YOU'REWHAT. 18 YEARS OLD? iM]'M 56 BENN round over 3 times your life and read and have family involved int The wars so don't YOU DARE TELL ME ANYTHING OUT OF YOUR STINKING PIE HOLE! IGNORANG FOOL.

IF YOU SPEW YOUR SHIT HERE AGAIN, I WILL DESTROY YOU. hAVE SOME MANNERS AND ARGUE PROPARY AND WE WILL RESPOND PROPARLY. YOU COME WITH THE BS INSUTLS YOU DID AND BELIEVE.LIEVE ME UPOU WILL RECIEVETHE SAME IN KIN DANEVEN WORST WILL GET A BEATING AND i;LL RUN YOU OUT OF HERE UNTI;THYBAND ME OR SEE YOU RUN OUT O FHERE HOLDING YOUR PANTS UP Y'AL OMAK KHAWAL YAL OMAK HOMAR!


----------



## joker88

Defencelover1997 said:


> Believe it or not.but you egyptian are israelis little bitch since 1977.you can't deploy your own military in your own sinai without the permission of israel.that's the level of your country.


Go shower off your filth first
Who can not deploy his forces in Sinai
Egypt has a large military airport in the heart of Sinai, Miles and Arish, other than the base of Port Said, the base of the port of Arish and Sokhna, and also Safaga.
Don't talk bigger than you
Whoever wants to liberate Jerusalem, let him bring his army to Sinai and we will see

Don't you have nuclear missiles and missiles with long ranges? Why didn't you launch them at Israel to liberate Jerusalem? If you have the means, then your country is the biggest whore in the Islamic world, because you are the only Islamic country that has nuclear power.

Have you provided the Palestinians with a service yet?
Did you help in the reconstruction of Gaza after the last war? Did you participate in stopping the war and the suffering of the people of Gaza? Did you provide assistance to the Palestinian people?
Is there a single company that builds roads, hospitals and housing units for the people of Gaza?
Did your country provide a financial grant to the people of Gaza?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

فلسطين في قلب مصر.. تخصيص 500 مليون دولار ضربة البداية لإعمار غزة.. برلمانيون: قدمنا دمًا وأموالًا وتضحيات كبيرة.. ولن نتخلى عن الأشقاء الفلسطينيين


بالتأكيد هي الشقيق الأكبر للدول العربية، فدائمًا ما تمد يد العون والمساعدة لأشقائها، والتاريخ خير شاهد على ذلك، لا سيما دورها البارز والكبير والمحوري في القضية الفلسطينية التي تضعها نصب أعينها، حيث ...




www.albawabhnews.com







Defencelover1997 said:


> Believe it or not.but you egyptian are israelis little bitch since 1977.you can't deploy your own military in your own sinai without the permission of israel.that's the level of your country.


When you talk about Egypt, know the position of your country first, because you will appear that you are a dwarf who sees you with a magnifying glass






We will not finish the filth of some people who do not understand anything about the world, as if they live like worms, easy to trample

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

I do not know where the supervision in the forum is among these scum. We are discussing military matters. Whoever wants to liberate Jerusalem, let him go. No one will stop him. If a state wants to liberate Jerusalem, let him come with his army.



Gomig-21 said:


> Only a butch like your sorry decrepit asshole as yourself who would make such AN IGNIORANT AND FOOLISH AND JEALOUS REMARKK LIKE THAT. HOW OLD ARE YOU 12, YOU ASOUND LIKW 8 I'M 56 84 TIMES YOUR PATHETIC AGE AND JAVE READ 600 NOKS ON WQR MORE THAN YOUR SORRY ***.
> 
> READ 100 BOOKS OF WAR AND THIS PART OF WAR THAN YOUE PATHETIC SOUL AND MORE THAN YOU AND HABVE LOST MWMBERS OF MY FAMILY IN THE 4 WARS AND YOU HAVE THE NERVE TO COM MEHERE AND SPEW THIS BULLSHIT"?
> 
> Mosti Ignorant comment like that makes it SO obvious that you are a mentally retarrded individual who just want to fight and derail the thread. You're a IDIOT of the leaders of the IDIOTS on this bitch forum. You have no clue the history between the fights of Egypt and Israel for the Palestinians and Jerusalem and how many of us died fighting for that cause OFTHE HISTORYHEIND ITALL so show some respect you bitch!!!!!! GO ahead, *packsword,* keep your word you coward moderator!!
> 
> Egypt and Israel AND America! America helped you against the Soviet Union instead they HE;PELDED ISREAl against Egypt and the Palestinians, so YOU Don't DARE OPEN YOUR FITHY MOUTH in OUR THREAD ABOUTTHE HUMANSACRFICES WE MADE FIGHTING THAT LITTLE BITCH ISRAEL THAT YOU SEEM TO have just heard from some other fool like THAT SUPER ANGRY DICKHEAD AND HATEFUL TraNGO or Hussain? the VERY NEXTPOST YOU MAKE ON THIS THREAD i WILL DESTROYT IT! YOU'REWHAT. 18 YEARS OLD? iM]'M 56 BENN round over 3 times your life and read and have family involved int The wars so don't YOU DARE TELL ME ANYTHING OUT OF YOUR STINKING PIE HOLE! IGNORANG FOOL.
> 
> IF YOU SPEW YOUR SHIT HERE AGAIN, I WILL DESTROY YOU. hAVE SOME MANNERS AND ARGUE PROPARY AND WE WILL RESPOND PROPARLY. YOU COME WITH THE BS INSUTLS YOU DID AND BELIEVE.LIEVE ME UPOU WILL RECIEVETHE SAME IN KIN DANEVEN WORST WILL GET A BEATING AND i;LL RUN YOU OUT OF HERE UNTI;THYBAND ME OR SEE YOU RUN OUT O FHERE HOLDING YOUR PANTS UP Y'AL OMAK KHAWAL YAL OMAK HOMAR!


Please, with your permission, do not talk to him, leave it to me, I can answer him, sir, do not worry, do not pollute your name with this filth that comes to us from the sewage


----------



## Gomig-21

joker88 said:


> Go shower off your filth first
> Who can not deploy his forces in Sinai
> Egypt has a large military airport in the heart of Sinai, Miles and Arish, other than the base of Port Said, the base of the port of Arish and Sokhna, and also Safaga.
> Don't talk bigger than you
> Whoever wants to liberate Jerusalem, let him bring his army to Sinai and we will see
> 
> Don't you have nuclear missiles and missiles with long ranges? Why didn't you launch them at Israel to liberate Jerusalem? If you have the means, then your country is the biggest whore in the Islamic world, because you are the only Islamic country that has nuclear power.
> 
> Have you provided the Palestinians with a service yet?
> Did you help in the reconstruction of Gaza after the last war? Did you participate in stopping the war and the suffering of the people of Gaza? Did you provide assistance to the Palestinian people?
> Is there a single company that builds roads, hospitals and housing units for the people of Gaza?
> Did your country provide a financial grant to the people of Gaz



Perfect post walahi.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

@Defencelover1997
Did the cat eat your tongue?


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> I doubt that we will get the missile sadly. Unless we buy something from them like J-10/31-35









The video you posted speaks of Egypt already buying
The Chinese have a deal not less than a billion dollars in front of them. The missile price for quantities is about 800,000 USD , and Egypt requested more than 1,000 missiles, and perhaps the actual number is 1250-1300. China and India have turned to dual-pulsed solid propellant rocket motors that are less expensive than ramjet-powered Meteor engines.
Egypt requested local manufacturing to reach the original range of the missile, as it is supplied by China. The estimated range of the missile is 145 kilometers, while the figure may reach twice this declared range.
The large deal size of one billion dollars provides funding for China to finance other munitions projects due to the high profits achieved

The Chinese learned their lesson since 2004-2007 when China refused that Egypt manufacture the SD-10 missile locally in exchange for Egypt buying the FC-1 air-to-air missile technician available to the Russians, South Africa, China and India. European companies, therefore, Egypt can repeat the experience, so the Chinese will accept Egyptian requests

The real problem in Egypt is that it has assembled MAGIC-2 / PL-7 missiles in past, but the Egyptians have not developed themselves. In developing any kind of weapons, it is a risk, although they are forced to seek help from local competencies, because they simply do not have the dollar now.

The Egyptians can possess technologies that can be utilized. M-88 / Bradly / M109 hulls are available for armored vehicles derived from their own chassis. The M270 MLARS launcher is based on the Bradley shield chassis. So the problem is that they are addicted to considering themselves backward and are not right for development and purchase, even if that leads to the bankruptcy of the state. The ease of the purchase process Without adding added value and local development, it is the strategic treasure of all the enemies of Egypt, relying on the stupidity of the performance and the lack of competencies of the leaders.
For example, what is their maximum ambition to produce a small robot with reverse engineering, or to reproduce the ASN-209 drone with a new Egyptian name, to improve its capabilities by 25%, to re-produce it, and also to offer it at a very high price, so international customers refuse to buy it, in addition to the lack of international marketing efficiencies. There are countries like Egypt and Turkey that depend on On the limited propaganda, Azerbaijan achieved good fighting results mainly with Israeli drones and Israeli ammunition. The Turks attributed all the achievements of the Israeli drones to themselves and their Muslim Brotherhood gangs were promoting this misleading propaganda until the people believed it, which made the corrupt leaders in the armies of the countries in which they The control of the Brotherhood’s clans over the ruling regimes, such as Malaysia and some African countries. The purchase of Turkish weapons largely relied on misleading propaganda, which paved the way for purchases.

So the Chinese are confident that the maximum that Egypt will do is to produce the missile with a license for some local components, then Egypt will ask the Chinese to develop the missile again, and after 20 or 30 years, Egypt will obtain a license to produce another missile because they know fully that the Egyptian administrative mentality fights any development or local competencies and makes it easier The process of overseas purchasing, which ensures China's massive sales continuously

The Chinese simply know that the Egyptian Air Force has 400-500 fighters, along with 200 training aircraft with limited combat capabilities. This is a huge market for a country like China to control to provide Chinese missiles, in addition to China's success in producing a copy of the French Mica missile.




And because it can also be produced locally as a short-range missile, and the Egyptian naval units increase it instead of the French missile, especially since Egypt’s purchases of the French MICA missile are much less than the actual needs, so supplying Gowind 2500 corvettes and Meko-200EN frigates. Each launcher needs 4 missiles, in addition to 20 small Corvette missile launchers. Each of them will be equipped with 8 Mica launchers, i.e. the needs through 40 years of service for the Egyptian Navy. Only 1400 MICA missiles. Egypt has bought 200 of them from France only. So far, Egypt may buy another 200. The rest of the quantities are normal for a local or Chinese version to be produced.




The same thing, another missile. Israel produced the Rampage missile, which has a speed between Mach 3-5, supersonic. The alternative to it is the Chinese missile CM-400AKG. Therefore, Egypt and Saudi Arabia requested it from China. The Israeli missile has a range of 250-300 kilometers. The Chinese missile has a range of 240-400 kilometers. Local manufacturing accepts large-scale orders. Its comparative advantage is low price and lack of strictness in technology transfer. The emergence of a new competitor to China, which is India. It represents competition for the aspirations of China and South Korea, especially since India wants to occupy a center in arms exports, with a plan to reach $5 billion annually in exports in a short period. It opened the way for the Indian private sector, unlike Egypt, which fights honorable people from the private sector, which makes China not miss opportunities to export weapons in large quantities, according to the requests of customers. We illustrate a very simple example
China produced the WING LOONG 3 plane so as not to leave room for a country like Turkey to offer planes like AKANCI UAV by offering what is better than it




Also, why does China agree to produce the AR-500C aircraft in Egypt? It is not popular with the Egyptians, but simply that the aircraft may work on at least 50 Egyptian warships.
China's refusal to export may prompt a country like Egypt to choose to buy the French VSR700 aircraft or to develop an alternative aircraft, such as in cooperation with Serbia. Therefore, the Chinese are looking to control the South. In the case of a large customer like Egypt and China, it was previously announced that Egypt is China's largest customer in the field of unmanned aircraft. The past years should not be left to two other sources


The Chinese watch everything and listen carefully

When we rejected the Chinese policy of lending to countries and controlling their assets
The Chinese have announced that they will waive part of their debts owed by countries. Egypt owes China $8 billion. It may give up $2-4 billion of them in return for obtaining facilities for Chinese investors in Egypt, as well as exempting Chinese goods from fees and charges imposed on them.

China also announced that it will provide 100 billion dollars to developing countries in the form of investments and development aid against the European plan, which put forward investments of 300 billion dollars to confront China, and the Europeans will not be able to provide anything because its economic conditions are getting worse.

The point of contention between Egypt and China is Ethiopia and its aggressive policy that Israel uses to obtain gains from Egypt, whether water or resettlement of Palestinians in Egypt in exchange for closing the file of the Ethiopian dam. They choose Egypt and prefer it over Ethiopia, especially since Ethiopia has entered into civil wars that will not end unless it acquiesces to Egypt's demand.

The Chinese watch everything and listen carefully

When we rejected the Chinese policy of lending to countries and controlling their assets
The Chinese have announced that they will waive part of their debts owed by countries. Egypt owes China $8 billion. It may give up $2-4 billion of them in return for obtaining facilities for Chinese investors in Egypt, as well as exempting Chinese goods from fees and charges imposed on them.

China also announced that it will provide 100 billion dollars to developing countries in the form of investments and development aid against the European plan, which put forward investments of 300 billion dollars to confront China, and the Europeans will not be able to provide anything because its economic conditions are getting worse.

The point of contention between Egypt and China is Ethiopia and its aggressive policy that Israel uses to obtain gains from Egypt, whether water or resettlement of Palestinians in Egypt in exchange for closing the file of the Ethiopian dam. They choose Egypt and prefer it over Ethiopia, especially since Ethiopia has entered into civil wars that will not end unless it acquiesces to Egypt's demand.

Will China accept Egypt’s request to manufacture the PL-15E missile, as well as the Chinese version of the MICA missile, with 1,000 missiles of each model, which would provide China with a $1.5 billion deal, or leave it to the Europeans? It is very clear and easy, and China will not miss the opportunity as it aims to export fighters to Egypt.
J-10CE/FC-35

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Any news about the Serbia Brazil Belarus cooperation? The problem is that still we have the عقدة الخواجة - 3o2det el khawaga. I hope really if we got ToT we can change our defense industry. The other problem : France and China are "enemies" because of USA so will they let us mount them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Ghostkiller said:


> Are all of our f-16 squadrons have ayats from the Quran?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese media 🇨🇳: Egypt 🇪🇬 seeks to acquire Chinese PL-15E missiles.
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production is about to reach an agreement with China to obtain the right to manufacture the missile.
> The range of the missile is 200 km in the version for the Chinese army and 145 km in the export version...
> 
> Hope it is true @Gomig-21 @The SC @sami_1 @Foinikas @Philip the Arab
> 
> From the photo, he got this info from Tactical Report



What platform will they fire the missile from? They dont operate the J10CE or JF17 BlockIII or any other Chinese origina 4++ gen platform ?

This news makes no sense unless Egypt purchases the J10CE or JF17 BlockIII - even then - given Chinese atitude to technology transfer - i dont see this happening for Egypt...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ali_Baba said:


> What platform will they fire the missile from? They dont operate the J10CE or JF17 BlockIII or any other Chinese origina 4++ gen platform ?
> 
> This news makes no sense unless Egypt purchases the J10CE or JF17 BlockIII - even then - given Chinese atitude to technology transfer - i dont see this happening for Egypt...


That's why I am sceptical about the deal. Maybe the EAF has the idea to integrate them on Mirage 2K, F-16 or even MIG-29M/M2.


----------



## Beast

sami_1 said:


> The Chinese are talking about Egypt buying a large batch of PL-15E missiles
> Theoretically, the missiles may work on two aircraft, the MIG-29M & SU-35, the advanced training aircraft, the light fighter, and even the UCAV / ROYAL WINGMAN, which explains the importance of acquiring large numbers of it.
> The issue of linking the missile to the Rafale plane France will not accept except on one condition that the missile is manufactured locally and the terms of the contract on the Rafale were to accept any munitions produced locally in Egypt.
> 
> The Egyptian Air Force contains 1,300 American Sparrow AIM-7P/M missiles on the Egyptian F-16 fleet. Perhaps Egypt will not resort to the option of supplying the F-16 with a PL-15E missile except in case of war.
> The PL-15E deal in itself is a tool of pressure on the Americans to accept other solutions from the Egyptians. It may provide Egypt with other solutions such as the MICA or even the TC-II Sky Sword 2 or Mitsubishi AAM-4.
> View attachment 904915
> 
> Simply put, the LCA TEJAS aircraft project is important in components whose technology can be transferred, such as the UTTAM AESA radar, to be integrated into other aircraft such as the MiRAGE-2000.F-16 in Future
> And the Indians spoke of Egypt's interest in transferring engine technology from them
> 
> View attachment 904916
> 
> 
> The Chinese side is interested in providing Egypt with FC-31/35 aircraft. The presence of India is a motivating factor for China to have more flexibility in transferring technology and contracting with Egypt.


lol... What kind of pressure will India apply to China? Transfer F404 engine tech to Egypt or Israel Elta radar?

You are always full of nonsense and make up plenty of rubbish from no where..

And what have France transfer to Egypt? Beside the outdated Mica missile. Did France TOT Scnema engine or spectra technology?



Ali_Baba said:


> What platform will they fire the missile from? They dont operate the J10CE or JF17 BlockIII or any other Chinese origina 4++ gen platform ?
> 
> This news makes no sense unless Egypt purchases the J10CE or JF17 BlockIII - even then - given Chinese atitude to technology transfer - i dont see this happening for Egypt...


They are rumor's Egypt may purchase JF-17 blk 3 finance by Saudi with both Saudi and Egypt splitting few squadron between both countries. Xi visit Saudi open the pathway for more military cooperation between China and Arabs nation.



sami_1 said:


> View attachment 905003
> 
> 
> The video you posted speaks of Egypt already buying
> The Chinese have a deal not less than a billion dollars in front of them. The missile price for quantities is about 800,000 USD , and Egypt requested more than 1,000 missiles, and perhaps the actual number is 1250-1300. China and India have turned to dual-pulsed solid propellant rocket motors that are less expensive than ramjet-powered Meteor engines.
> Egypt requested local manufacturing to reach the original range of the missile, as it is supplied by China. The estimated range of the missile is 145 kilometers, while the figure may reach twice this declared range.
> The large deal size of one billion dollars provides funding for China to finance other munitions projects due to the high profits achieved
> 
> The Chinese learned their lesson since 2004-2007 when China refused that Egypt manufacture the SD-10 missile locally in exchange for Egypt buying the FC-1 air-to-air missile technician available to the Russians, South Africa, China and India. European companies, therefore, Egypt can repeat the experience, so the Chinese will accept Egyptian requests
> 
> The real problem in Egypt is that it has assembled MAGIC-2 / PL-7 missiles in past, but the Egyptians have not developed themselves. In developing any kind of weapons, it is a risk, although they are forced to seek help from local competencies, because they simply do not have the dollar now.
> 
> The Egyptians can possess technologies that can be utilized. M-88 / Bradly / M109 hulls are available for armored vehicles derived from their own chassis. The M270 MLARS launcher is based on the Bradley shield chassis. So the problem is that they are addicted to considering themselves backward and are not right for development and purchase, even if that leads to the bankruptcy of the state. The ease of the purchase process Without adding added value and local development, it is the strategic treasure of all the enemies of Egypt, relying on the stupidity of the performance and the lack of competencies of the leaders.
> For example, what is their maximum ambition to produce a small robot with reverse engineering, or to reproduce the ASN-209 drone with a new Egyptian name, to improve its capabilities by 25%, to re-produce it, and also to offer it at a very high price, so international customers refuse to buy it, in addition to the lack of international marketing efficiencies. There are countries like Egypt and Turkey that depend on On the limited propaganda, Azerbaijan achieved good fighting results mainly with Israeli drones and Israeli ammunition. The Turks attributed all the achievements of the Israeli drones to themselves and their Muslim Brotherhood gangs were promoting this misleading propaganda until the people believed it, which made the corrupt leaders in the armies of the countries in which they The control of the Brotherhood’s clans over the ruling regimes, such as Malaysia and some African countries. The purchase of Turkish weapons largely relied on misleading propaganda, which paved the way for purchases.
> 
> So the Chinese are confident that the maximum that Egypt will do is to produce the missile with a license for some local components, then Egypt will ask the Chinese to develop the missile again, and after 20 or 30 years, Egypt will obtain a license to produce another missile because they know fully that the Egyptian administrative mentality fights any development or local competencies and makes it easier The process of overseas purchasing, which ensures China's massive sales continuously
> 
> The Chinese simply know that the Egyptian Air Force has 400-500 fighters, along with 200 training aircraft with limited combat capabilities. This is a huge market for a country like China to control to provide Chinese missiles, in addition to China's success in producing a copy of the French Mica missile.
> View attachment 904994
> 
> And because it can also be produced locally as a short-range missile, and the Egyptian naval units increase it instead of the French missile, especially since Egypt’s purchases of the French MICA missile are much less than the actual needs, so supplying Gowind 2500 corvettes and Meko-200EN frigates. Each launcher needs 4 missiles, in addition to 20 small Corvette missile launchers. Each of them will be equipped with 8 Mica launchers, i.e. the needs through 40 years of service for the Egyptian Navy. Only 1400 MICA missiles. Egypt has bought 200 of them from France only. So far, Egypt may buy another 200. The rest of the quantities are normal for a local or Chinese version to be produced.
> View attachment 904995
> 
> The same thing, another missile. Israel produced the Rampage missile, which has a speed between Mach 3-5, supersonic. The alternative to it is the Chinese missile CM-400AKG. Therefore, Egypt and Saudi Arabia requested it from China. The Israeli missile has a range of 250-300 kilometers. The Chinese missile has a range of 240-400 kilometers. Local manufacturing accepts large-scale orders. Its comparative advantage is low price and lack of strictness in technology transfer. The emergence of a new competitor to China, which is India. It represents competition for the aspirations of China and South Korea, especially since India wants to occupy a center in arms exports, with a plan to reach $5 billion annually in exports in a short period. It opened the way for the Indian private sector, unlike Egypt, which fights honorable people from the private sector, which makes China not miss opportunities to export weapons in large quantities, according to the requests of customers. We illustrate a very simple example
> China produced the WING LOONG 3 plane so as not to leave room for a country like Turkey to offer planes like AKANCI UAV by offering what is better than it
> View attachment 904996
> 
> Also, why does China agree to produce the AR-500C aircraft in Egypt? It is not popular with the Egyptians, but simply that the aircraft may work on at least 50 Egyptian warships.
> China's refusal to export may prompt a country like Egypt to choose to buy the French VSR700 aircraft or to develop an alternative aircraft, such as in cooperation with Serbia. Therefore, the Chinese are looking to control the South. In the case of a large customer like Egypt and China, it was previously announced that Egypt is China's largest customer in the field of unmanned aircraft. The past years should not be left to two other sources
> 
> 
> The Chinese watch everything and listen carefully
> 
> When we rejected the Chinese policy of lending to countries and controlling their assets
> The Chinese have announced that they will waive part of their debts owed by countries. Egypt owes China $8 billion. It may give up $2-4 billion of them in return for obtaining facilities for Chinese investors in Egypt, as well as exempting Chinese goods from fees and charges imposed on them.
> 
> China also announced that it will provide 100 billion dollars to developing countries in the form of investments and development aid against the European plan, which put forward investments of 300 billion dollars to confront China, and the Europeans will not be able to provide anything because its economic conditions are getting worse.
> 
> The point of contention between Egypt and China is Ethiopia and its aggressive policy that Israel uses to obtain gains from Egypt, whether water or resettlement of Palestinians in Egypt in exchange for closing the file of the Ethiopian dam. They choose Egypt and prefer it over Ethiopia, especially since Ethiopia has entered into civil wars that will not end unless it acquiesces to Egypt's demand.
> 
> The Chinese watch everything and listen carefully
> 
> When we rejected the Chinese policy of lending to countries and controlling their assets
> The Chinese have announced that they will waive part of their debts owed by countries. Egypt owes China $8 billion. It may give up $2-4 billion of them in return for obtaining facilities for Chinese investors in Egypt, as well as exempting Chinese goods from fees and charges imposed on them.
> 
> China also announced that it will provide 100 billion dollars to developing countries in the form of investments and development aid against the European plan, which put forward investments of 300 billion dollars to confront China, and the Europeans will not be able to provide anything because its economic conditions are getting worse.
> 
> The point of contention between Egypt and China is Ethiopia and its aggressive policy that Israel uses to obtain gains from Egypt, whether water or resettlement of Palestinians in Egypt in exchange for closing the file of the Ethiopian dam. They choose Egypt and prefer it over Ethiopia, especially since Ethiopia has entered into civil wars that will not end unless it acquiesces to Egypt's demand.
> 
> Will China accept Egypt’s request to manufacture the PL-15E missile, as well as the Chinese version of the MICA missile, with 1,000 missiles of each model, which would provide China with a $1.5 billion deal, or leave it to the Europeans? It is very clear and easy, and China will not miss the opportunity as it aims to export fighters to Egypt.
> J-10CE/FC-35
> View attachment 905002


LOl.. Soon you will claim China cede to Egypt request for TOT of J-20 stealth fighter. And Egypt is some super power that make China cede any technology to Egypt demand.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Looks like our SU-35s are heading to Iran.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## joker88

Ali_Baba said:


> What platform will they fire the missile from? They dont operate the J10CE or JF17 BlockIII or any other Chinese origina 4++ gen platform ?
> 
> This news makes no sense unless Egypt purchases the J10CE or JF17 BlockIII - even then - given Chinese atitude to technology transfer - i dont see this happening for Egypt...


And who told you that we want the JF17 from the ground up?
It was a while and it folded
Now the cooperation is great with India, South Korea and Serbia
For your information, many production lines have been transferred during this year and the past year
Germany, France and Serbia are the most cooperating countries with it at the present time
Also, Spain and the Netherlands, the total deals of the two countries are 3.5 billion euros
The next is very intense
India has very great cooperation with us and provided what an Islamic country does not want to offer us


----------



## sami_1

Beast said:


> lol... What kind of pressure will India apply to China? Transfer F404 engine tech to Egypt or Israel Elta radar?
> 
> You are always full of nonsense and make up plenty of rubbish from no where..
> 
> And what have France transfer to Egypt? Beside the outdated Mica missile. Did France TOT Scnema engine or spectra technology?
> 
> 
> They are rumor's Egypt may purchase JF-17 blk 3 finance by Saudi with both Saudi and Egypt splitting few squadron between both countries. Xi visit Saudi open the pathway for more military cooperation between China and Arabs nation.
> 
> 
> LOl.. Soon you will claim China cede to Egypt request for TOT of J-20 stealth fighter. And Egypt is some super power that make China cede any technology to Egypt demand.



The matter is very simple. India is more flexible than China in technology transfers. Egypt is not looking at China or India at the highest global technical level, but rather medium technologies in which India and China compete. The Egyptian Air Force has better planes than the planes produced by India and China, such as the Rafale / Eurofighter.

It is better than what India and China were exposed to from the LCA / J-10 / FC-1 aircraft

India has Western equipment and transfers Western technologies, which is commensurate with most Egyptian armaments

They have a similar armament, from anti-tank missiles and artillery K9 to T-72/90 tanks.

And the two planes own a plane

MIRAGE-2000/MIG-29/Rafale, which provides Egypt with the development of these aircraft in cooperation with India, and even what India will develop in the SU-30 can be used in the SU-35.

Consequently, Indian ammunition could be deployed on large numbers of fighert in Egypt

India is offering a better alternative to the FC-1 plane. The LCA TRJAS plane is considered a miniature Mirage-2000, but with newer technologies.

India is flexible in transferring AESA radar analog technologies that can be integrated into western aircraft

It has air-to-ground and air-to-air ammunition, like China

It has ASTRA vs. PL-12/PL-15

It has a 1/2/3 RUDARM vs. what China has for the LD-10/CM-102

India manufactures the GE-414 engine, but cannot transfer its technology, but its KAVARI engine
It succeeded in producing a 73 kn and is seeking to develop a version with a capacity of 9 kilotons, which is also suitable for driving UCAV

Egypt has cooperation with the Canadian PW, and Egypt wants to transfer some of the technologies offered by India in the field of engines. The engine industry is not limited to the fighter industry only.

We mentioned previously that expanding trade exchange with India is better for Egypt than trade exchange with China, because there is a balance of India's imports from Egypt that are greater than China's imports. Therefore, it is better for Egypt to deal with India, which imports more from Egypt than China imports.

Why is Egypt heading to India in the aircraft industry and not heading to China?

In 2007, China refused to let Egypt produce the SD-10 missile

Egypt refused to buy and produce the J-10/L-15

China refused to let Egypt produce the Z-10

In 2009, China offered Egypt the J-10, while Egypt was asking for a better version, the J-10A China refused

Egypt has a problem with the K-8E plane, which is the reason for rejecting the L-15 plane because of its low quality

You are offering to Egypt the JF-17, which has a weight of 7965 kg and an engine with a thrust capacity of 19000.

The Indian alternative, LCA, is at least 1 ton less, and has an engine with a thrust capacity of 20,200 pounds. We will not talk about the quality of the Chinese radar.

India has also offered to reduce the weight of the LCA aircraft by about 400 kg, for additional fuel or increased trust to weight

India wants access to $5 billion worth of arms exports annually

The long-term Chinese and Pakistani offer for many years, the Egyptian refusal was related to the level of the plane quality , which was not suitable

For air combat in the Egyptian Air Force

India offered Egypt the production of LCH / DHRUV aircraft in Egypt in Egyptian production lines, whether with French or Indian engines.

India's goals are for Egypt to produce 24 LCA aircraft annually for a period of 10 years and to produce 24 LCH / DHRUV aircraft.

That is, simply ensuring the exports of 240 LCA aircraft and 240 helicopters, which provides India with financing from the profits of selling the aircraft to Egypt to develop other equipment, as well as opening international markets for its defense product.

Consequently, China finds India obtaining an arms market that was previously part of China, so this is the threat

China surpasses India in technical development, but India will not remain in its current position continuously. It has introduced the private sector in the arms industry, which will develop Indian defense industries.

Indian arms prices are not far from the prices offered by China for arms sales

Western countries want to impose a blockade on China, just as they do with Russia. Therefore, having an alternative country like India is beneficial to Egypt in the event of a state conflict between them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601989400488968193
Maybe a JV between the AOI and Thales for a radar or EW systems.


----------



## Beast

sami_1 said:


> The matter is very simple. India is more flexible than China in technology transfers. Egypt is not looking at China or India at the highest global technical level, but rather medium technologies in which India and China compete. The Egyptian Air Force has better planes than the planes produced by India and China, such as the Rafale / Eurofighter.
> 
> It is better than what India and China were exposed to from the LCA / J-10 / FC-1 aircraft
> 
> India has Western equipment and transfers Western technologies, which is commensurate with most Egyptian armaments
> 
> They have a similar armament, from anti-tank missiles and artillery K9 to T-72/90 tanks.
> 
> And the two planes own a plane
> 
> MIRAGE-2000/MIG-29/Rafale, which provides Egypt with the development of these aircraft in cooperation with India, and even what India will develop in the SU-30 can be used in the SU-35.
> 
> Consequently, Indian ammunition could be deployed on large numbers of fighert in Egypt
> 
> India is offering a better alternative to the FC-1 plane. The LCA TRJAS plane is considered a miniature Mirage-2000, but with newer technologies.
> 
> India is flexible in transferring AESA radar analog technologies that can be integrated into western aircraft
> 
> It has air-to-ground and air-to-air ammunition, like China
> 
> It has ASTRA vs. PL-12/PL-15
> 
> It has a 1/2/3 RUDARM vs. what China has for the LD-10/CM-102
> 
> India manufactures the GE-414 engine, but cannot transfer its technology, but its KAVARI engine
> It succeeded in producing a 73 kn and is seeking to develop a version with a capacity of 9 kilotons, which is also suitable for driving UCAV
> 
> Egypt has cooperation with the Canadian PW, and Egypt wants to transfer some of the technologies offered by India in the field of engines. The engine industry is not limited to the fighter industry only.
> 
> We mentioned previously that expanding trade exchange with India is better for Egypt than trade exchange with China, because there is a balance of India's imports from Egypt that are greater than China's imports. Therefore, it is better for Egypt to deal with India, which imports more from Egypt than China imports.
> 
> Why is Egypt heading to India in the aircraft industry and not heading to China?
> 
> In 2007, China refused to let Egypt produce the SD-10 missile
> 
> Egypt refused to buy and produce the J-10/L-15
> 
> China refused to let Egypt produce the Z-10
> 
> In 2009, China offered Egypt the J-10, while Egypt was asking for a better version, the J-10A China refused
> 
> Egypt has a problem with the K-8E plane, which is the reason for rejecting the L-15 plane because of its low quality
> 
> You are offering to Egypt the JF-17, which has a weight of 7965 kg and an engine with a thrust capacity of 19000.
> 
> The Indian alternative, LCA, is at least 1 ton less, and has an engine with a thrust capacity of 20,200 pounds. We will not talk about the quality of the Chinese radar.
> 
> India has also offered to reduce the weight of the LCA aircraft by about 400 kg, for additional fuel or increased trust to weight
> 
> India wants access to $5 billion worth of arms exports annually
> 
> The long-term Chinese and Pakistani offer for many years, the Egyptian refusal was related to the level of the plane quality , which was not suitable
> 
> For air combat in the Egyptian Air Force
> 
> India offered Egypt the production of LCH / DHRUV aircraft in Egypt in Egyptian production lines, whether with French or Indian engines.
> 
> India's goals are for Egypt to produce 24 LCA aircraft annually for a period of 10 years and to produce 24 LCH / DHRUV aircraft.
> 
> That is, simply ensuring the exports of 240 LCA aircraft and 240 helicopters, which provides India with financing from the profits of selling the aircraft to Egypt to develop other equipment, as well as opening international markets for its defense product.
> 
> Consequently, China finds India obtaining an arms market that was previously part of China, so this is the threat
> 
> China surpasses India in technical development, but India will not remain in its current position continuously. It has introduced the private sector in the arms industry, which will develop Indian defense industries.
> 
> Indian arms prices are not far from the prices offered by China for arms sales
> 
> Western countries want to impose a blockade on China, just as they do with Russia. Therefore, having an alternative country like India is beneficial to Egypt in the event of a state conflict between them.


First of all India has no technology to transfer. So there is nothing to talk about in the first place. From every parts of India weapon, they are full of imported sub component. While Chinese weapon from even the screw are all Chinese made. Even the chips in the weapon is a Chinese made chips. Yes, you heard it right.

So we are no afraid or even worry about so called nonsense TOT from India. You want India TOT weapon tech? Go ahead!  Your Egypt will still buy made in China weapon even without TOT from China. Becos they dont have much choice.

Technically, Israel is still worry about a strong Egypt and it can clearly seen with Egypt military restricted from receiving several types of weapon from USA or western. Russia weapon is gone case as their export platform are severely affected by western chips ban. 

That left Chinese weapon as the only alternate option if Egypt want to release itself from the grasp of Israel. Mind you. India is a good friend of Israel. They see Israel r/s more important than with Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Beast said:


> First of all India has no technology to transfer. So there is nothing to talk about in the first place. From every parts of India weapon, they are full of imported sub component. While Chinese weapon from even the screw are all Chinese made. Even the chips in the weapon is a Chinese made chips. Yes, you heard it right.
> 
> So we are no afraid or even worry about so called nonsense TOT from India. You want India TOT weapon tech? Go ahead!  Your Egypt will still buy made in China weapon even without TOT from China. Becos they dont have much choice.
> 
> Technically, Israel is still worry about a strong Egypt and it can clearly seen with Egypt military restricted from receiving several types of weapon from USA or western. Russia weapon is gone case as their export platform are severely affected by western chips ban.
> 
> That left Chinese weapon as the only alternate option if Egypt want to release itself from the grasp of Israel. Mind you. India is a good friend of Israel. They see Israel r/s more important than with Egypt.


In the past, Egypt got ToT a lot from China like ballistic missiles etc.. and plus with this visit and a close source said that they are gonna be a lot of ToT from China to Egypt (not just military but also economically etc...).


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Heard 17 sukhois are in egypt from a couple of sources, no f15s? Not a problem, america couldnt pull out certain individuals from egypt due to "human rights concerns". Not biden, not sunak. Britains prime ministers are changing faster than iPhone models being produced. One way or another egypt will get em. And didnt biden pledge half a billion dollars to egypt for renewables?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Heard 17 sukhois are in egypt from a couple of sources, no f15s? Not a problem, america couldnt pull out certain individuals from egypt due to "human rights concerns". Not biden, not sunak. Britains prime ministers are changing faster than iPhone models being produced. One way or another egypt will get em. And didnt biden pledge half a billion dollars to egypt for renewables?


Yes he pledged half billion for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Those nations have a decent amount of money they can spend for upgrades, also if the egyptian mod is really close to the deal with the pl-15 then its likely to go through. China sells some of its best stuff but is hesitant on tot for some of its tech



China will provide the tot of the PL-15 with the deeper economic/military integration with the Arab nations, since it is one of the best a2a missiles back in 2016.

But right now China got the more advanced PL-21 and PL-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China will provide the tot of the PL-15 with the deeper economic/military integration with the Arab nations, since it is one of the best a2a missiles back in 2016.
> 
> But right now China got the more advanced PL-21 and PL-17.


I think if we (the Arabs countries like Egypt KSA UAE) want ToT with China for the A2A, it would be logically the PL-15 because China will not give up easily her state of art missile's infos. But still I think those rumors are false that Egypt will buy it. Unless we want a JV which China can help us so we can achieve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Enta bet hazzar wala el? I rememnered he enjoyed patches and I thought that was a unique on nephew sent me so I showed it to him. Eh el kalam el btoulo 3al el Que'an el Karim?
> 
> Enjoy the photos they will most probably be my last since I went to that MMEE guy's thread and was shown the Egyptiannavy as pathetic again and I told him off as well as the moderators who did nothing to elimnate the insults to Arabs in the thread that @Akasa opened about Medusa excercise and a couple of Pakistanis called us names that we never liberated Jerusalem LOLOLOL where the F were they where we were shedding out grandparents blood fighting for them even losing,we were still fighting until the last was we kicked their bloody a$$ halfway through Sinai and they wanted to keep parts of it and all they got was the middle finger.
> 
> So because I stomped on him and told him his pathetic gobble gobble turkleu navy would get SWALLOWED by our Egyptian navy he probably didn't take that well but I warned him to stay the frig out of our only thread where we have our own peace and bother no one, even compliment others so between my lashing out at that MMEE dude, I also let go on the mods who will most certainly ban me for f. I basically called them biased and almost corrupt except @Waztick. Egypt and will only take so much before I respond in kind and I am hardly apologetic about it.
> 
> If it happens, you'll never see me again so I wish you all the best in your lives and endeavors especially you @The SC the half Saudi & Egyptian with nothing but excellence things to say about Egypt. Yallah, ma'alena.


Don't bother with those negative minds that all they do is criticizing others.. they are really frustrated..
No one of us or even most moderators will want you to go..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Ghostkiller said:


> I think if we (the Arabs countries like Egypt KSA UAE) want ToT with China for the A2A, it would be logically the PL-15 because China will not give up easily her state of art missile's infos. But still I think those rumors are false that Egypt will buy it. Unless we want a JV which China can help us so we can achieve it.



We will see, but China will definitely be very generous when it comes to the tot with those closely integrated partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We will see, but China will definitely be very generous when it comes to the tot with those closely integrated partners.


Yea I figured, pl 15 is arguably the best for export at least , since pl 17s are going to be mounted state of the art Chinese aircraft like j20s, possibly j10s, and their sukhois. Chinas focus is to reach America's military status. Why wait til the aim 260 becomes a thing? Their leapfroging as soon as they can

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Any news about the Serbia Brazil Belarus cooperation? The problem is that still we have the عقدة الخواجة - 3o2det el khawaga. I hope really if we got ToT we can change our defense industry. The other problem : France and China are "enemies" because of USA so will they let us mount them.


Everything is being worked on.. not everything is declared every day, week or month.. it takes the time it has to take.. but they are all solid deals with ToT..



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We will see, but China will definitely be very generous when it comes to the tot with those closely integrated partners.


Yes, mostly if many Arab nations like Egypt, KSA, the UAE and many others buy many systems from China.. it will be very profitable for both sides..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 905003
> 
> 
> The video you posted speaks of Egypt already buying
> The Chinese have a deal not less than a billion dollars in front of them. The missile price for quantities is about 800,000 USD , and Egypt requested more than 1,000 missiles, and perhaps the actual number is 1250-1300. China and India have turned to dual-pulsed solid propellant rocket motors that are less expensive than ramjet-powered Meteor engines.
> Egypt requested local manufacturing to reach the original range of the missile, as it is supplied by China. The estimated range of the missile is 145 kilometers, while the figure may reach twice this declared range.
> The large deal size of one billion dollars provides funding for China to finance other munitions projects due to the high profits achieved
> 
> The Chinese learned their lesson since 2004-2007 when China refused that Egypt manufacture the SD-10 missile locally in exchange for Egypt buying the FC-1 air-to-air missile technician available to the Russians, South Africa, China and India. European companies, therefore, Egypt can repeat the experience, so the Chinese will accept Egyptian requests
> 
> The real problem in Egypt is that it has assembled MAGIC-2 / PL-7 missiles in past, but the Egyptians have not developed themselves. In developing any kind of weapons, it is a risk, although they are forced to seek help from local competencies, because they simply do not have the dollar now.
> 
> The Egyptians can possess technologies that can be utilized. M-88 / Bradly / M109 hulls are available for armored vehicles derived from their own chassis. The M270 MLARS launcher is based on the Bradley shield chassis. So the problem is that they are addicted to considering themselves backward and are not right for development and purchase, even if that leads to the bankruptcy of the state. The ease of the purchase process Without adding added value and local development, it is the strategic treasure of all the enemies of Egypt, relying on the stupidity of the performance and the lack of competencies of the leaders.
> For example, what is their maximum ambition to produce a small robot with reverse engineering, or to reproduce the ASN-209 drone with a new Egyptian name, to improve its capabilities by 25%, to re-produce it, and also to offer it at a very high price, so international customers refuse to buy it, in addition to the lack of international marketing efficiencies. There are countries like Egypt and Turkey that depend on On the limited propaganda, Azerbaijan achieved good fighting results mainly with Israeli drones and Israeli ammunition. The Turks attributed all the achievements of the Israeli drones to themselves and their Muslim Brotherhood gangs were promoting this misleading propaganda until the people believed it, which made the corrupt leaders in the armies of the countries in which they The control of the Brotherhood’s clans over the ruling regimes, such as Malaysia and some African countries. The purchase of Turkish weapons largely relied on misleading propaganda, which paved the way for purchases.
> 
> So the Chinese are confident that the maximum that Egypt will do is to produce the missile with a license for some local components, then Egypt will ask the Chinese to develop the missile again, and after 20 or 30 years, Egypt will obtain a license to produce another missile because they know fully that the Egyptian administrative mentality fights any development or local competencies and makes it easier The process of overseas purchasing, which ensures China's massive sales continuously
> 
> The Chinese simply know that the Egyptian Air Force has 400-500 fighters, along with 200 training aircraft with limited combat capabilities. This is a huge market for a country like China to control to provide Chinese missiles, in addition to China's success in producing a copy of the French Mica missile.
> View attachment 904994
> 
> And because it can also be produced locally as a short-range missile, and the Egyptian naval units increase it instead of the French missile, especially since Egypt’s purchases of the French MICA missile are much less than the actual needs, so supplying Gowind 2500 corvettes and Meko-200EN frigates. Each launcher needs 4 missiles, in addition to 20 small Corvette missile launchers. Each of them will be equipped with 8 Mica launchers, i.e. the needs through 40 years of service for the Egyptian Navy. Only 1400 MICA missiles. Egypt has bought 200 of them from France only. So far, Egypt may buy another 200. The rest of the quantities are normal for a local or Chinese version to be produced.
> View attachment 904995
> 
> The same thing, another missile. Israel produced the Rampage missile, which has a speed between Mach 3-5, supersonic. The alternative to it is the Chinese missile CM-400AKG. Therefore, Egypt and Saudi Arabia requested it from China. The Israeli missile has a range of 250-300 kilometers. The Chinese missile has a range of 240-400 kilometers. Local manufacturing accepts large-scale orders. Its comparative advantage is low price and lack of strictness in technology transfer. The emergence of a new competitor to China, which is India. It represents competition for the aspirations of China and South Korea, especially since India wants to occupy a center in arms exports, with a plan to reach $5 billion annually in exports in a short period. It opened the way for the Indian private sector, unlike Egypt, which fights honorable people from the private sector, which makes China not miss opportunities to export weapons in large quantities, according to the requests of customers. We illustrate a very simple example
> China produced the WING LOONG 3 plane so as not to leave room for a country like Turkey to offer planes like AKANCI UAV by offering what is better than it\



That PL-15 is a heck of a missile. Egypt can get a full package of ToT, that would be something.
You know something, Sami, if the cost is expensive but it is possible to do it and get 1000 missiles, then we do it's not a matter of just cost and setting the budget back a large portion. This is isa weapon of INCREBIDLE potential to have which the US and the silly state next door have done everything to stop Egypt from having something anything of close power and potency. 

This might also have to due to the fact that the additional contract for the 30 Rafale is on hold because MBDA is refusing the supplying of the meteor as well as Italy. So screw them both, right? What the hell else are we suppose to do except contract a ToT that produces a 145km missile (husu hush) it's probably twice that range and once it's in Egypt's hands as a full assembly unit, it can change the range without any ITAR regulations, 

If that's the case, then let them mount them on the Rafales by asking Sauidy and the UAE to put pressure on the 30 Egyptian orders for Egypt by quitting that BS dillydallying this slight sound
of childish behavior but believe me, these are the way things are done. In this case, the meteor will be automatically included because Dassault will NEVER lose 280 Rafale orders at the behest of Egypt's super powerful friends. I just don't know if there are amendments or even what they call addendums included in these contracts but bet they put them in HUGE POINTS and CLAUSES and not measly little ones, I'm sure they put them in these mega military contracts.

Another full house of cards Egypt has and we hold we hold against the Italians is that forget the 24 Ero Fighters likw @TheSC said was the EAFmight have already used that tactic which is why TR wrote the exact thing/

@Ghostkiller, worst case scebario, we upgrade the Mirag 200s with the PL-15 and it turns into the iincredublehulk after that! lol. No way to lose in this scenario expect for if the funds are not there,

So all will have mega BVR missiles
- Rafaes- Meteors
-Typhjpoon - Metweor
- Mirage -2K PL-15
- Golgen Eagles PL=15
Anyothers :ED

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That PL-15 is a heck of a missile. Egypt can get a full package of ToT, that would be something.
> You know something, Sami, if the cost is expensive but it is possible to do it and get 1000 missiles, then we do it's not a matter of just cost and setting the budget back a large portion. This is isa weapon of INCREBIDLE potential to have which the US and the silly state next door have done everything to stop Egypt from having something anything of close power and potency.
> 
> This might also have to due to the fact that the additional contract for the 30 Rafale is on hold because MBDA is refusing the supplying of the meteor as well as Italy. So screw them both, right? What the hell else are we suppose to do except contract a ToT that produces a 145km missile (husu hush) it's probably twice that range and once it's in Egypt's hands as a full assembly unit, it can change the range without any ITAR regulations,
> 
> If that's the case, then let them mount them on the Rafales by asking Sauidy and the UAE to put pressure on the 30 Egyptian orders for Egypt by quitting that BS dillydallying this slight sound
> of childish behavior but believe me, these are the way things are done. In this case, the meteor will be automatically included because Dassault will NEVER lose 280 Rafale orders at the behest of Egypt's super powerful friends. I just don't know if there are amendments or even what they call addendums included in these contracts but bet they put them in HUGE POINTS and CLAUSES and not measly little ones, I'm sure they put them in these mega military contracts.
> 
> Another full house of cards Egypt has and we hold we hold against the Italians is that forget the 24 Ero Fighters likw @TheSC said was the EAFmight have already used that tactic which is why TR wrote the exact thing/
> 
> @Ghostkiller, worst case scebario, we upgrade the Mirag 200s with the PL-15 and it turns into the iincredublehulk after that! lol. No way to lose in this scenario expect for if the funds are not there,
> 
> So all wiii have mega BVR missiles
> - Rafaes- Meteors
> -Typhjpoon - Metweor
> - Mirage -2K PL-15
> - Golgen Eagles PL=15
> Anyothers :ED


@Gomig-21 I think you are dreaming a little too much hahaha. It is impossible. Only TR said it but nothing else.


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Don't bother with those negative minds that all they do is criticizing others.. they are really frustrated..
> No one of us or even most moderators will want you to go..



I know, I wrote that rule lol!  My point that this might teach him a lesson not to come to the Mighty Egyptian Armed Forces thread and start trashing our FREMMs and not just one, the Aquitaine which does currently have 16 VLS but he thinks we're stupid and that was a request by the EN not to add the additional 16 because they had other things in mind, All the other FREMMS which he picked on the Bergamini and MEKO are full loaded in their VLS with either Asster15 and 30s, always a combination of short and long. So he needed to be educated and I never told him not to participate in our thread, just stop using that insult on us "Pathetic" which frankly is quite demeaning that all. Hopefully LeGend took care of the issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 I think you are dreaming a little too much hahaha. It is impossible. Only TR said it but nothing else.



I gave you a TON of reasons yet you only question the validity of TR. Bravo. Gimme more reasonable like I wareaosnable. This postwill not be reasonable so forgiveme in advance habib rohi.

Qatar has the Meteor and we don't?? You don't think that will bE A VERRY LOUD point of contention and the next final meetin with Dassault. the Egyptian commander will stand up and scream you giVe QARTHAT WHICH Barely has enough to fly a lousy 24 Rafales (I bet they don't even understand halff the IA and cockpt fusion system in those aircraft) yet France gives THE meteor) YOU GIVE GREATsAUDIYA WHICHDESERVESTHEM ten time over AND YOU GIVE UAE which also deserves them and you shank us? Why? ISRALE and those fools THAT Are SCARED TO DEATH OF US DESPITE WE HAVE A HUGE PEACE TREAT WITH THEM AND WE GAVE A 1/3 OF OUR SINAI TO THE MFO TO KEEP THE PEACE AND YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THAT?!?!?!?!
iS THAT THE REASON? THEN i TELL YOU WHAT, TAKE YOUR 30 RAFALES AND STICK THEM UP YOUR BUMBUM. Take all MFO peace keeping forces OUT of our land and tear up the peace treaty since you filthy swine have no respect for the and this mega 40 year old treaty shove that up there too) WE DON'T NEED A REPLICA OR OUR F-16 TAKE THEM BACK, INSTEAD WE'RE GOING TO WERE THEY PROBABLY WILL MOSY LIKELY INCLUDE THE METEORS YOU BUNCH OF SCARDY SHIKIN CHICKEN &*&)*u)_*@@ AND WALKAWAY.

These days are over, my friend. AREN'T YOU SICK AND TIRED OF BEING TREATED LIKE A DANGER TO SOCEITY? lIKE A FELLON? a s 2nd hand dangerous criminal? Well, I have and I bet you Millions of other Egyptians feek lthe same exact way.

why do you keep reading me saying enough is enough and even tell the US to go to hell. When we keep being passive all the time and never putting up a strong fight even if it's full of insults (at this point, no one has insulted us more than the US) So you're going to sit with the French or the Italians and beg overpriced *ground attack* aircraft? That's all they are.

Do you know what a MICA IR or ER range is? I'll tell you while you look it up it's KHARRA and so is the IRIST. They might move around niice and loiter anda fall at 70k,,that's BULLCRAP but we need strong, LONG BVR missiles for ALL our aircraft, Not just one or two.

So tell me why am I dreaming, because we are passiveidiots? Passive morons? I refuse to believe that. I will be happy to sit at theRafal table and the ERPOFIGHTER one. Nal3oun abuhoh elkhaklefuhumkuluhom taking advantage of us like that Allah y'ekhrb behtom wbet abhom!

Those Rafale F-3 should've been upgraded LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago and carryingmeteors right now, not MICAs and HAMMERs. THis is why I an super upset because they are treating us like criminals w'ladl el 3ars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I gave you a TON of reasons yet you only question the validity of TR. Bravo. Gimme more reasonable like I wareaosnable. This postwill not be reasonable so forgiveme in advance habib rohi.
> 
> Qatar has the Meteor and we don't?? You don't think that will bE A VERRY LOUD point of contention and the next final meetin with Dassault. the Egyptian commander will stand up and scream you giVe QARTHAT WHICH Barely has enough to fly a lousy 24 Rafales (I bet they don't even understand halff the IA and cockpt fusion system in those aircraft) yet France gives THE meteor) YOU GIVE GREATsAUDIYA WHICHDESERVESTHEM ten time over AND YOU GIVE UAE which also deserves them and you shank us? Why? ISRALE and those fools THAT Are SCARED TO DEATH OF US DESPITE WE HAVE A HUGE PEACE TREAT WITH THEM AND WE GAVE A 1/3 OF OUR SINAI TO THE MFO TO KEEP THE PEACE AND YOU HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THAT?!?!?!?!
> iS THAT THE REASON? THEN i TELL YOU WHAT, TAKE YOUR 30 RAFALES AND STICK THEM UP YOUR BUMBUM. Take all MFO peace keeping forces OUT of our land and tear up the peace treaty since you filthy swine have no respect for the and this mega 40 year old treaty shove that up there too) WE DON'T NEED A REPLICA OR OUR F-16 TAKE THEM BACK, INSTEAD WE'RE GOING TO WERE THEY PROBABLY WILL MOSY LIKELY INCLUDE THE METEORS YOU BUNCH OF SCARDY SHIKIN CHICKEN &*&)*u)_*@@ AND WALKAWAY.
> 
> These days are over, my friend. AREN'T YOU SICK AND TIRED OF BEING TREATED LIKE A DANGER TO SOCEITY? lIKE A FELLON?
> 
> why do you keep readingme saying enough is enough and even tell the US to goto hell. when they keep see udbeingpassive all the time and never putting up a strong fight even if it's full of insults (at this point, no one has insulted us more than the US) So you'regoing to sit with the FrenchortheItalians and beckforoverpirced ground attack aitcraft? Tbat's allthey are.
> 
> Do you know what a MICA IR or ER range is? I;ll tellyou while you look it up,it's KHARRA and so is the IRIST. They mighe move around niv=celyand loiter anda,,that BULLCRAP but we need strongLONG BVR missiles for ALL our aircraft, Not just one or two.
> 
> So tell me why am I dreaming, because weare passiveidiots? Passivemorons? I refuse tobelieve that. I will be happy to sit at theRafal table and the ERPOFIGHTER one. Nal3oun abu ok elkhaklefuhumkulukom taking advatabgeif us like that Allahy'ekhrb behtom wbet abhom!


I wish the best for the EAF. But to get the PL-15 mara wahda with ToT something that Pakistan doesn't have. That's why we need our own A2A missiles so one can restrict them on us. But even with that, we can't mount them on our F-16 fleet because of Uncle Sam. Maybe the Rafale (with Astra missile maybe but don't think with chinese one), MIG-29 is the realistic one to do it. Having PL-15 ToT will be a huge leap for us.


----------



## IblinI

Ghostkiller said:


> In the past, Egypt got ToT a lot from China like ballistic missiles etc.. and plus with this visit and a close source said that they are gonna be a lot of ToT from China to Egypt (not just military but also economically etc...).


That is a TB-001 ucav in the video...Eygpt is consider buying it?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I wish the best for the EAF. But to get the PL-15 mara wahda with ToT something that Pakistan doesn't have. That's why we need our own A2A missiles so one can restrict them on us. But even with that, we can't mount them on our F-16 fleet because of Uncle Sam. Maybe the Rafale (with Astra missile maybe but don't think with chinese one), MIG-29 is the realistic one to do it. Having PL-15 ToT will be a huge leap for us.



You're still speaking in soft tems ya habibi, These contracts for some of the most deadliest and destructive ammunition and you think we should negotiate softly with these money hungry mongrels that treat us like criminals and have no respect for the HUGE peace treaty and economy we deal with the Jews? Why would they deny us them? 

When min your opinion do we get TOUGH with the meteor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

IblinI said:


> That is a TB-001 ucav in the video...Eygpt is consider buying it?


He said that in the chinese media there is two countries interested in TB-001 (Egypt and KSA). But looks likely it would be KSA because you can search on Made In KSA thread (arab defence forum) you can see rumors about that drone



Gomig-21 said:


> You're still speaking in soft tems ya habibi, These contracts for some of the most deadliest and destructive ammunition and you think we should negotiate softly with these money hungry mongrels that treat us like criminals and have no respect for the HUGE peace treaty and economy we deal with the Jews? Why would they deny us them?
> 
> When min your opinion do we get TOUGH with the meteor?


Sadly we don't know what is happening in behind doors. But something for sure, we are getting the Meteor missile.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Yea I figured, pl 15 is arguably the best for export at least , since pl 17s are going to be mounted state of the art Chinese aircraft like j20s, possibly j10s, and their sukhois. Chinas focus is to reach America's military status. Why wait til the aim 260 becomes a thing? Their leapfroging as soon as they can



The PL-15 is comparable to the Meteor, and the US decides to develop the AIM-260 to rival the PL-17 as the PL-17 was first tested on the J-16 back in 2016.

I guess that China is likely to want to incentivize its buyers to buy China's own platform in order to get the export version of the PL-15 close to the performance of its home version.



The SC said:


> Everything is being worked on.. not everything is declared every day, week or month.. it takes the time it has to take.. but they are all solid deals with ToT..
> 
> 
> Yes, mostly if many Arab nations like Egypt, KSA, the UAE and many others buy many systems from China.. it will be very profitable for both sides..



The Type 052DE and YJ-21E are also meant for the Arab nations.


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China will provide the tot of the PL-15 with the deeper economic/military integration with the Arab nations, since it is one of the best a2a missiles back in 2016.
> 
> But right now China got the more advanced PL-21 and PL-17.


I doubt so. If China wants to Tot, it will be PL-12 missile rather than PL-15E.


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> I know, I wrote that rule lol!  My point that this might teach him a lesson not to come to the Mighty Egyptian Armed Forces thread and start trashing our FREMMs and not just one, the Aquitaine which does currently have 16 VLS but he thinks we're stupid and that was a request by the EN not to add the additional 16 because they had other things in mind, All the other FREMMS which he picked on the Bergamini and MEKO are full loaded in their VLS with either Asster15 and 30s, always a combination of short and long. So he needed to be educated and I never told him not to participate in our thread, just stop using that insult on us "Pathetic" which frankly is quite demeaning that all. Hopefully LeGend took care of the issue.


Whenever you come across an arrogant snob in life... know that he is, in fact, an oppressed dwarf.. Because real adults, with their morals, generosity, and qualities, share the trait of humility..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Whenever you come across an arrogant snob in life... know that he is, in fact, an oppressed dwarf.. Because real adults, with their morals, generosity, and qualities, share the trait of humility..



I totally agree, of course; The problem was he showed up on our awesome thread and berated our FREMM Bergamini which I was praising so much cuz they look so good and are loaded with killer systems and calling them "pathetic" because it only had 16 Aster 15 VLS and it was useless. Forst of all, he was totally wrong, and it wasn't the Bergamini FREMM that only had 16.

First of all. it was only the single French FREMM Aquitaine that had only 16 VLS operational and the rear compartment was closed off with a large metal panel. All the other Frigates the EN are purchasing are all contained with 32 VLS mixed with both, the Aster 15 & 30. The rear closed up temporarily was because of two reasons; 1) Sisi said since we paid in full, it was absolutely critical for that ship to show up to the new Suez Canal opening. 2) So that was also one of the reasons why the French had to do that because they ran out of time and did not want to fail the delivery time, remember that?

The problem ended up being my reporting of that post of his lying Bergamini that it was untrue and insulting, I don't think I have seen a single Egyptian member visit any of the Turkey forums so why this guy is so jealous to the point he had to do that angered me a little because the mods did nothing to correct the situation, so I took it into my own hands even at the risk of getting banned. Someone had to it and now it's done. Think of it, had I not made that stink, it would not have all of been only him, many others who hate this incredible modernization at the speed of light that Sisi & co. are doing are now finally figuring out that it isn't Gulf money because it's waaaay too much lol and that's pissing them off even more because they don't have the financial abilities to negotiate the same good deals. Plus, there are the major Egyptian haters that would've flooded the thread.

so that was my motivation was to put an end at the negativity (and I told him,) he and any others can participate if they want to ask why the VLS are empty and I would've told him it was only one requested by the EN and the rest are all 32 VLS and showed him plenty of pics. Just be polite no need to be insulting. we never do that to others quite the contrary.

The MEKO A200 series has some of the most AMAZING systems in it that one day I will showcase them all and especially the fuel-saving aspect for long journeys it undergoes which is genius. I hope that makes sense since I think the mods are too busy



Beast said:


> I doubt so. If China wants to Tot, it will be PL-12 missile rather than PL-15E.



I was thinking the same exact thing. I'm not very familiar with Chinese A2A missiles but it's pretty easy to determine that the order of numbers in the missiles is that they tell a very obvious story and each new and better missile are getting better and bigger numbers. PL-10 was a fine missile, PL-12 was better, PL-15 was very sought after and I wouldn't think they would even sell the missile, let alone ToT it. But that is my personal opinion, and I could be wrong.

We, as the EAF, when we spend $$60 billion on ships and another order of 30 more Rafales (just on the French), the LEAST they should do is include the Meteor missile in that 2nd batch of 30 and if they don't want to because of that little biatcha entity next door after 40 years of the peace treaty we had and giving 1/3 of our precious biblical land to the MFO and using that is the most disrespectful thing I have ever heard and what is their _purposeful delay_ for upgrading the original 24 Rafales to the F-3R? We know why, because as soon as they do it, it will be capable of firing the meteor as well. This is why a very high EAF positioned colonel or general should stand up at the table and raise his voice that after all the money we spent on your stuff, and we are most certainly the reason why your orders have quintuple. And now you're giving us the shaft!?!?!?!? WE are the reason why you started getting hundreds of orders after that and you treat us for the sake of a country that not only do we not give two shits about, but we have a treaty of no fighting with them or the US will take their side and you don't owe them ANYTHING!!!!! They haven't bought a single thing from you in 50 years while we've spent $billions. TIME TO STAND UP ANDBE COUNTED!

I guarantee you this is the reason why we're going with the Eurofighter Typhoons because the Italians should be able to sit down with MBDA and convince them of all the stuff I just mentioned. If the Italians pull it off I guarantee that will be the end of the Rafale in Egypt and they will continue to purchase future EURO Tranches of Typhoons and drop the Rafales at 54 forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Military bomb! The golden eagle! The Egyptian army reveals the first Egyptian fighter!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> I totally agree, of course; The problem was he showed up on our awesome thread and berated our FREMM Bergamini which I was praising so much cuz they look so good and are loaded with killer systems and calling them "pathetic" because it only had 16 Aster 15 VLS and it was useless. Forst of all, he was totally wrong, and it wasn't the Bergamini FREMM that only had 16.
> 
> First of all. it was only the single French FREMM Aquitaine that had only 16 VLS operational and the rear compartment was closed off with a large metal panel. All the other Frigates the EN are purchasing are all contained with 32 VLS mixed with both, the Aster 15 & 30. The rear closed up temporarily was because of two reasons; 1) Sisi said since we paid in full, it was absolutely critical for that ship to show up to the new Suez Canal opening. 2) So that was also one of the reasons why the French had to do that because they ran out of time and did not want to fail the delivery time, remember that?
> 
> The problem ended up being my reporting of that post of his lying Bergamini that it was untrue and insulting, I don't think I have seen a single Egyptian member visit any of the Turkey forums so why this guy is so jealous to the point he had to do that angered me a little because the mods did nothing to correct the situation, so I took it into my own hands even at the risk of getting banned. Someone had to it and now it's done. Think of it, had I not made that stink, it would not have all of been only him, many others who hate this incredible modernization at the speed of light that Sisi & co. are doing are now finally figuring out that it isn't Gulf money because it's waaaay too much lol and that's pissing them off even more because they don't have the financial abilities to negotiate the same good deals. Plus, there are the major Egyptian haters that would've flooded the thread.
> 
> so that was my motivation was to put an end at the negativity (and I told him,) he and any others can participate if they want to ask why the VLS are empty and I would've told him it was only one requested by the EN and the rest are all 32 VLS and showed him plenty of pics. Just be polite no need to be insulting. we never do that to others quite the contrary.
> 
> The MEKO A200 series has some of the most AMAZING systems in it that one day I will showcase them all and especially the fuel-saving aspect for long journeys it undergoes which is genius. I hope that makes sense since I think the mods are too busy
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same exact thing. I'm not very familiar with Chinese A2A missiles but it's pretty easy to determine that the order of numbers in the missiles is that they tell a very obvious story and each new and better missile are getting better and bigger numbers. PL-10 was a fine missile, PL-12 was better, PL-15 was very sought after and I wouldn't think they would even sell the missile, let alone ToT it. But that is my personal opinion, and I could be wrong.
> 
> We, as the EAF, when we spend $$60 billion on ships and another order of 30 more Rafales (just on the French), the LEAST they should do is include the Meteor missile in that 2nd batch of 30 and if they don't want to because of that little biatcha entity next door after 40 years of the peace treaty we had and giving 1/3 of our precious biblical land to the MFO and using that is the most disrespectful thing I have ever heard and what is their _purposeful delay_ for upgrading the original 24 Rafales to the F-3R? We know why, because as soon as they do it, it will be capable of firing the meteor as well. This is why a very high EAF positioned colonel or general should stand up at the table and raise his voice that after all the money we spent on your stuff, and we are most certainly the reason why your orders have quintuple. And now you're giving us the shaft!?!?!?!? WE are the reason why you started getting hundreds of orders after that and you treat us for the sake of a country that not only do we not give two shits about, but we have a treaty of no fighting with them or the US will take their side and you don't owe them ANYTHING!!!!! They haven't bought a single thing from you in 50 years while we've spent $billions. TIME TO STAND UP ANDBE COUNTED!
> 
> I guarantee you this is the reason why we're going with the Eurofighter Typhoons because the Italians should be able to sit down with MBDA and convince them of all the stuff I just mentioned. If the Italians pull it off I guarantee that will be the end of the Rafale in Egypt and they will continue to purchase future EURO Tranches of Typhoons and drop the Rafales at 54 forever.


We have our own policy according to our interests, which conflicts with the interests of some countries. Nevertheless, we are working to build common ground with some countries for common interests.





We come to the story of the air-to-air missiles. Egypt will get Meteor missiles if it did not already have it. To make it clear, every Rafale plane will be equipped with 6 Meteor missiles. The problem is the cost. Even the Rafale F3R will also get Mica-Ng missiles when it is available. Deals with France or Italy if not. The deal for 30 Rafale aircraft is met, including the export of the missile, as well as supplying the older aircraft, after updating their weapons programs.



Regarding the Chinese PL-15E missiles
Also, according to the interests between Egypt and China, and to clarify an important point, the deals are comprehensive. Egypt has already bought the HQ-17 & HQ-18, then it is heading to buy the HQ-17AE and also negotiating the Sky Dragon 50/DK-10. It is very natural that you implement several deals and get another deal. local to one of the systems
You buy weapons from China for billions
The Russian-Ukrainian war demonstrated the importance of having huge numbers of air defense batteries. Egypt needs to develop systems such as Crotal / Chapperal / Amoum, whether rebuilding with new missiles such as integrating the SD-10 missile into the Amoun system, as well as expanding the Egyptian air defense network.


Egypt is a big buyer of Chinese anti-tank missiles HJ-11/HJ-8/HJ-10/CM-501/502 and produces systems such as the HJ-8/11 locally. A Toyota pick-up with four HJ-8/11 launchers appeared in one of the shows.
Along with huge numbers of drones
Part of all of these deals includes technology transfer
The PL-12/SD-10 missile is considered an old missile now, and China has stopped developing new models of it and moved to the PL-15 missile in the export version
As some say, China has the PL-17/21, so the PL-15 missile is not the latest in its arsenal and does not have a strategic impact on its export or even its production under license.

There is a Western-Chinese conflict over the countries of the Middle East and cooperation with them. Egypt and the Gulf are a huge market for China. Trade between Egypt and China is $19 billion in favor of China by 80%.
China has the Belt and Road Initiative
You want to do it and Egypt is one of the axes
Europe is learning the lesson well, as it lost the Arab countries when it restricted the transfer of technology and also transferred its investments to the countries of Southeast Asia with hatred in the neighboring Arab countries, so the countries of Southeast Asia became monsters that would not have mercy on Europe and its economy and became its competitor and superior to it




When China tried with Egypt, whether by not respecting Egyptian interests in the Nile Basin countries and China's support for Ethiopia, Egypt waved to China cooperation with the interests of Europe, which targets China in Africa.
China knows very well that the alternative to cooperation with it will be India and South Korea, so will it leave the Egyptian market or seek cooperation and technology transfer?
Therefore, China will not risk not meeting the Egyptian needs

We mentioned previously that the problem is not in China or Europe, but rather in the Egyptian administration and leadership, which in propaganda suggests to some that it is developing, while the opposite is happening. What is being done in terms of developing the military industry is simple, limited, and less than the older plans of Egypt. The Egyptian treasury has become forced to locally manufacture, not out of love for development. Everyone knows the nature of the Egyptian administration in that it will not continuously develop the PL-15 missile and derive newer generations from it.
As any respectable countries do, but only limited updates. Therefore, Egypt continues to search for newer technology in the future. They are not looking for natural technical development. The military are failing in this field. There is no military-led country that has succeeded. Even North Korea has succeeded in some systems, but its people are almost suffering from starvation.

The Egyptian contracts with China, of course, are a factor of pressure on companies such as MBDA, especially since they only possess old technologies on missiles such as the Exocet, while the Chinese have surpassed them technically.




The Europeans are very jealous, for example, the Chinese produced the HQ-11FE system, with a missile range of 160 kilometers that exceeds the ASTER-30 system, and at a very low price that will not exceed $100 million for the battery. It is naive to go for the SAMP/T battery.
At a price of 800 million dollars
The importance of the PL-15 missile to Egypt is the large numbers required, and any global armament producer finds a customer who buys large quantities of weapons. It is natural that it is preferable that the local production of this weapon take place for a very simple reason.

Production lines in any country working to meet national needs
In addition, the Chinese Air Force owns 2000 aircraft, which it needs to meet its need for this missile. China is working on exporting FC-1/J-10/FC-31/35 aircraft. Each aircraft that will be exported from this aircraft will supply between 4-6 missiles for each exported aircraft. The volume of export and the volume of China's domestic market will be greater than the capacity of China's domestic production lines




Another point that China knows very well. We assume that Egypt signed a deal to buy 1,000 PL-15 missiles and produce it locally. It will go because it is produced locally. Egypt will expand its internal market so that it will be incorporated into a local air defense system, and the local requirements of the missile will double.
From 1000 missiles to 2000 missiles, therefore, China obtains greater profits from linking, for example, Egypt's purchase of the missile with an aircraft such as the J-10CE. China will benefit from meeting the Egyptian needs in more deals. A country that has the flexibility to meet Egypt's military deals, Egypt will turn to it.
We assume that there is a Chinese and European refusal to sell Gogo missiles to Egypt, and Egypt will be forced to develop a local program, as other countries do, contending that there are European companies in exchange for money that provide technology to the buyer, and we have historical news about the Condor II missile project, although there is an American ban. I surveyed my previous bank to obtain technology from companies Rather, companies were created in Europe to bring talents to provide technology for the project, and there is a vivid example of Turkey that obtained technology from Europe for its missile projects, even with some European restrictions. For Egypt to go to industrialize its needs and not to force the Egyptians to develop their manufacturing capabilities and turn to practical research, this is against its interests and against the interests of their clients inside.
So the best solution for everyone's interests is for Europe to meet Egypt's weapons needs and for China to meet Egypt's needs for production licenses and local manufacture of some systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602630376509292548








MBDA Teseo EVO: a new generation of anti-ship cruise missile - EDR Magazine


Marco Gelli, Teseo Mk2/E Chief Engineer and Head of New Business, Italian Anti-Ship Weapons Systems Programmes at MBDA, talked to EDR On-Line




www.edrmagazine.eu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller

He is talking about the PL-15 deal. @Gomig-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> The only ones who really downgraded were the US and Russia (the latter to a very small extent). They didn't want to give us the long-range bombers that would reach Tel Aviv because they really were not interested in seeing hundreds of thousands of dead Israelis. They saw enough in Sinai but their main purpose for help was not to see Soviet weapons beaten by US ones. That was their primary concern, so their help was great but could've been much better.


Are you sure? you didn't get the Tupelov-16, a strategic bomber armed with cruise missiles?













Tupolev Tu-16 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

sami_1 said:


> We have our own policy according to our interests, which conflicts with the interests of some countries. Nevertheless, we are working to build common ground with some countries for common interests.



Sorry my good friend, it's not working, Sami. And I love all your post and read every word. You can attach almost anything on a model and in case you didn't notice, that's not really where the meteors are mounted on the Rafale. They have a special pylon for the side of the rear and forward fuselage where they belong, not on outside weapons pylons. So sorry but that model is hocus-pocus. Plus, there should be 2 more on the front. Maybe they are on the fuselage, and I just can't see that well.

The only time I have seen a meteor attached on an underwing pylon where a conventional MICA would go is the French NAVY Rafale M. I asked a former pilot why he said if they made the exception in that case he said because just in case the aircraft had to return to the ship with the missiles still attached, it is safer with the pounding of the landing that if it's dislodges, then it doesn't only have the potential to explode under the AC, but it could take out the rear carriage landing gear and cause a major disaster by smashing into the other AC on the deck. Look at the intelligence these people work with. Made a ton of sense

This is where they attach the rear pylon for the meteor since it usually carries 4.






And this is a French AC. IT could have 2 more on the front portion of the aircraft but it probably already exceeded its payload and or didn't need so many long-range missiles.






Time to bring these out of the hidden ones in the hangers and show the world. no one dictates how we wish to defend ourselves. What audacity,








sami_1 said:


> We come to the story of the air-to-air missiles. Egypt will get Meteor missiles if it did not already have it.



Have you or any of you fellas saw the tweet I posted just a couple of months ago with the Qatari Rafales flying with ALL $ METEROS mounted on them? I'm sure you have and please tell me that does not IRK you or make you EXTREMELY MAD they have received their Rafales very shortly after we ordered ours and we haven't even smelled one ,METEOR YET? Are we being told the Rafales that were being delivered to Qatar were already F3Rs and that ours were not? Or was it about the money and the negotiations?

If that doesn't disgust you and make you really mad, you're not very passionate about what they are doing to us. These are going to be simply higher level of the F-16 ya gama3a,

Sorry my friend, I don't mean to give you a hard time, but that is the epitome of public consumption.

I looked for the QTARI Rafale pic for 2 hours but gave up. I wanted to show it to you again but I can't spend that much time and I'm sure many of you remember it anyway. The USUAL is happening again, If the next 30 start showing up with real meteors and not some fakos to please the treachery next door, I'll take it all back and rip the contract spit on it and burn it.

Think of this - how long has the EAF had its full complement of 24 Rafales? 5 years? I read on a French forum where there were some pretty knowledgeable guys that said it takes 35 minutes to upgrade the software and another 30 minutes for exterior odds and ends to upgrade the F3 to F3R. They knew exactly why those missiles weren't included people aren't stupid. They even presented a video of one of the Dassault dweeb reps who said we couldn't issue the missiles because of the treacherous entity next door. Does that anger any of you like it does me?

If it doesn't. I won't mention it again.



sami_1 said:


> We come to the story of the air-to-air missiles. Egypt will get Meteor missiles if it did not already have it. To make it clear, every Rafale plane will be equipped with 6 Meteor missiles. The problem is the cost. Even the Rafale F3R will also get Mica-Ng missiles when it is available. Deals with France or Italy if not.



Sorry again, I know I am a bit older than all of you and that means I have seen this load of crap time and time again MANY MORE TIMES THAN ANY OF YOU YOUNGLINGS and I don't mean that disrespectfully. I mean I have a lot of experience with the way this BS is handled and it aggravates me much more than any of you young men.

The MICA NG? Are you serious? They won't even perform a 1-hour upgrade on the current 24 Rafales to give us the crappy regular meteor and you think the will give us the MICA NG which is supposed to be all and be all? Wow, I wish I was as optimistic as you fellas.

As the meteor is expensive, we don't need that many, it's MUCH more about the respect than anything to do with the missile since we all know we're not firing that missile in anger on anyone any time soon.

Now I am going to put you on the spot respectfully, where did you hear that the new 30 Rafales will be equipped with the meteor? Please tell me because I read the ENTIRE supply sheet from Dassault itself and NOTHING, not one iota of the meteor was mentioned so please give us a source for that otherwise it becomes hard to believe much of what you say until we actually see it. Don't forget, I'll remind you all, Qatar has meteors, Saudi has them, UAE will most certainly get them, and India got their MICAs AND METEORS AND HAMMERS WAY BEFORE the FULLY equipped with 36 jets showed up. when does that EVER happen? think about that for a minute. NEVER!!! We're just the used scum of the earth and I really hope Italy doesn't treat us that way or we defy the US with that BS CAATSA IMIATIDIATELY.



The SC said:


> Submarine B-237 Rostov-on-Don is the improved Kilo class also known as the “Black Hole” submarine. Which is extremely quiet..One major improvement of the Kilo class Project 06363 is the ability to launch Kalibr cruise missiles. Kalibr is a versatile class of missile with land-attack, antiship, and antisubmarine warfare versions..



Sweet. Need to ask India how they circumvented CAATSA. so we start flying these all over the place.






The mega beauty ships of the ENS. Oh look, you can actually see the 32 VLS on the MEKO!!!! lmaoooooooo!






The most gorgeous & lethal frigate when the current 2 become 6 and the EN will want to order a batch of the newer generation, but what a beast, Yeah, come on, bring it! 






Oh wait a minute!!!!!! What do I see there at the VLS launchers @The SC ? Oh, those are 32 launchers for both, Aster 15 &30!!!!! Who was the nitwit who came here on our Egyptian 6thread where we strictly mind our own business and talk about the AMAZING modernization happening to our air force and especially the super navy and because we have found even more gas in our EEZ than Zohr gas field which is the largest gas field in the Mediterranean which makes Egypt even richer in that natural resource than before and who knows what other fields will or could be discovered. So it is important to distinguish how much of these profits will benefit the infrastructure and human development for Egyptians in general and how much will the army hog for itself to purchase more of these fancy ships and jets; Then we got this Turkish dude who is so jealous and can't help himself and @The SC , sometimes it's best to ignote, but when there are a lot of haters around who would easily believe such a terrible individual, then it must be taken care of.l

















I beleive this was during the return back to Egypt from Italu after indtslling new non-NATO EWC and Comms systems separate from what the Italians use with other NATO nations because of out relationship with Russia. As good as it is, it does have its drawbacks but for the sake of having much more options, I certainly prefer a good and solid relationship with Russia. Just lets end this was in the Ukraine and lets get back to the regular stuff.

Oh and mess with me and you will understand the definition of ''phathoms" loool,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> He is talking about the PL-15 deal. @Gomig-21



I've never seen him so passionate about the Su-35s and all the crazy unfounded rumors of them going to Iiran. He seemed angrier than we've ever been. This was a great episode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Defencelover1997

joker88 said:


> Go shower off your filth first
> Who can not deploy his forces in Sinai
> Egypt has a large military airport in the heart of Sinai, Miles and Arish, other than the base of Port Said, the base of the port of Arish and Sokhna, and also Safaga.
> Don't talk bigger than you
> Whoever wants to liberate Jerusalem, let him bring his army to Sinai and we will see
> 
> Don't you have nuclear missiles and missiles with long ranges? Why didn't you launch them at Israel to liberate Jerusalem? If you have the means, then your country is the biggest whore in the Islamic world, because you are the only Islamic country that has nuclear power.
> 
> Have you provided the Palestinians with a service yet?
> Did you help in the reconstruction of Gaza after the last war? Did you participate in stopping the war and the suffering of the people of Gaza? Did you provide assistance to the Palestinian people?
> Is there a single company that builds roads, hospitals and housing units for the people of Gaza?
> Did your country provide a financial grant to the people of Gaza?


lol.you don’t have any offensive and defensively offensive military capability such as airbase or tank fleets deployed in sinai.israel only allowed you to deploy infantry to fight isis.btw why Pakistan will launch missiles to israel.Pakistan don’t have any quarrel with israel.still Pakistan never recognise Israel.but you egyptian recognise them.you are the one who started fight with israrel.if you didn’t attack israel than east Jerusalem will still be at the hands of muslims.you betrayed Palestine and jordan.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> I've never seen him so passionate about the Su-35s and all the crazy unfounded rumors of them going to Iiran. He seemed angrier than we've ever been. This was a great episode.


I think he was talking about a known youtuber that I send always about Egypt. The youtuber, that he was criticizing, made a video about our SU-35.



Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.you don’t have any offensive and defensively offensive military capability such as airbase or tank fleets deployed in sinai.israel only allowed you to deploy infantry to fight isis.btw why Pakistan will launch missiles to israel.Pakistan don’t have any quarrel with israel.still Pakistan never recognise Israel.but you egyptian recognise them.you are the one who started fight with israrel.if you didn’t attack israel than east Jerusalem will still be at the hands of muslims.you betrayed Palestine and jordan.


If you don't have a quarrel with Israel then don't tell us what to and what not to do. To show your ignorance, we didn't start the attack when East Jerusalem was taken by Israel. The Israelis are the ones who started the war. As if Jordan doesn't recognize Israel also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Ghostkiller



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603094177897750535
We can see another Medusa exercice tomorrow. Every day we call each other hahahah @Foinikas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603094177897750535
> We can see another Medusa exercice tomorrow. Every day we call each other hahahah @Foinikas


The decision of President Sissi is another slap to the Neo-Ottoman plans in the region

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Time for Tobruk government to take charge of Libya. Then we can have form a triangle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> I think he was talking about a known youtuber that I send always about Egypt. The youtuber, that he was criticizing, made a video about our SU-35.
> 
> 
> If you don't have a quarrel with Israel then don't tell us what to and what not to do. To show your ignorance, we didn't start the attack when East Jerusalem was taken by Israel. The Israelis are the ones who started the war. As if Jordan doesn't recognize Israel also.



Just another hater of Egypt for some strange reasons. Why a Pakistani kid born in 1992 who has absolutely 0 history of the Arab/Israeli wars stick his boogers in here is an absolutely strange phenomenon. And the lack of moderatorship that has been quite visibly active and present on excellent forums is obviously having its own issues since they haven't done jack crap about anything going on here. 

And @LeGenD , the next time you accuse me of starting some beef with a totally useless Turk who actually *CAME HERE FIRT AND THREW DIRT* AND started trouble, at least have the decency as a moderator and find out why someone who despises the Turks and NEVER go to their fantasy forums would say something like that whatever is was I forget. Allow me the respect I think I deserve you thought I starter the crap. I've said it a million times before, don't care about that country and especially the dog that leads it who called our president MUCH worst things and now he's shaking his hands and wants to be friends, Show some manhood and explain why you thought I started the idiocy on the Turkish thread. I couldn't care less what those plastic builders and cad drawers do and I certainly don't care about being banned from this forum. Packsword already threatened me over ABSOLUTELY NOTHING and when I went to get some explanation, he cowered and didn't answer me and made sure I couldn't reach him. It has all to do with the Pakistani favoritism of Turkey and hatred of Egypt! Don't mind that childish behavior whatsoever, Fellas, if this gets me banned, it's been nice knowing you. Tahya Misr.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LeGenD

@Gomig-21 

You misunderstood my statement. You need to calm down.


----------



## joker88

I sympathize with you, sir
They talk to us about honor and they are the biggest whores of the Islamic world
They want us to fight Israel, and they are the first to run and will not offer anything, but it is possible that they condemn Egypt
They come to us from places of sanitation and claim idealism and they are homosexuals among themselves

Whoever wants to fight Israel, let him bring his army to Sinai, and we will give him all support
And we will see what his army will do, and he will be the great conqueror, and we will also fall under his feet
Logos and Blablablablabla
Why do all this leave Egypt and do it? Glory to Muslims
We want to discuss military matters, we are not required to change diapers to children who come to us with empty words.

Recognize Israel or not, it is not a problem
If you want to fight, come, but you are cowardly from all this except from this country or another country that claims to be Salah al-Din this covenant and is practicing forbidden love with Israel

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603174105615777792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603185824182460417
@Gomig-21 @The SC talking about the F-15 SU-35 saga?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603336703690899458
Finally, almost after 10 years of war against those rat, we say that we won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

5 weapons possessed by the Egyptian army confuse all enemies and terrorize anyone who tries to approach..


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/60639-egypt-to-upgrade-its-rafale-fleet
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt to upgrade its Rafale fleet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Air Force (EAF) Rafale fleet will reportedly receive hardware and software upgrades.
> Dassault Aviation representatives are said to have visited Egypt for this purpose.



What, it took them to watch an air force that fought 4 wars and has a history of 80 years (it was flying biplanes when they first came out) and yeah we lost a lot of AC to the Jews who had better training, money, and in the end especially better support and intel. But the last battle was so lopsided in the EAF's favor they somehow forget that I guess.

Upgrade what, the wheel rubber?

These were ordered by Qatar almost immediately after we ordered ours but because we could only pay the deposit and needed bank financing, they skimmped on the F3R and gave us only the F3 so we couldn't use the missiles anyway until we could pay for the upgrade. Obviously with all the additional military ships, G2A systems and so much more we bought, that opened their eyes completely yet still no upgrade until this article bt @Ghostkiller which hopefully they will list the entire list of upgrades so we know if it's included because guess what, when you have all the money in the world from the start, not only do you get the R-27EA (which I have no idea how the French pulled that one off or the Qataris went straight to the Russians), but you get the F3R+++ any missile you want. 

Like I showed the other pic before.






A complete A2A package except tht 2 front meteors which they might not have wanted to install but just goes to show you, it's politics, HR but mostly $$$$$$$$$.



Foinikas said:


> I hope you get it! All these years the Americans weren't giving you any real BVR,now you will get the best in the world!



Which ones are you referring to, bro? The Chinese ones?



Ghostkiller said:


> Then why we did get the first Rafale in the approximately 6 month or one year after signing the deal something like



??? Your guess is as good as mine but I think you're quite smart to figure it out on your own.



sami_1 said:


> The plane has proven its worth, but also the efficiency of the R-37M ton missile in the longest success of an air-to-air missile that exceeded 200 km



This is the first time I've seen them carry a pair of R-27EAs on the belly fuselage. Interesting since they must fire the rear one first for obvious reasons. They carry such a great payload because they have the best internal fuel system where they never need to carry wet bags. Ever see them carry any fuel tanks? This is why we cannot be strong-armed by those cows who know nothing except "must protect Israel at all cost" yet they forget all the arrangements we have with them. Unbelievable. It's that couple more with how the US wants to destroy Russia's military economy.



Alphinaud said:


> Your president is such a hypocrite, he said he would never meet nor handshake with a "dictator" like Sisi, yet here he is doing the opposite of what he said. I would never trust a person who pretends to have principles just to gain popularity among the masses. I honestly don't want our country to have any form of relations with this hypocrite regime.



100% in agreement with you.



LeGenD said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> You misunderstood my statement. You need to calm down.



Not sure how I misunderstood it. You said I started it but like I told you, I never go there until he either tagged me with the most ROYAL BULL S and I responded. That;s not starting it, that's ending it.e,

BTW I am calm. This is how I express my frustration. Anger is a whole other side I never like to show. Some posts are answered in a rough manner becasue what was said was the ultimate in insulting stupidity, Technical aspects are much milder.



Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 @The SC talking about the F-15 SU-35 saga?





ours.


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Which ones are you referring to, bro? The Chinese ones?


I thought you were getting Meteor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Foinikas said:


> I thought you were getting Meteor


Some rumors saying that we are trying to get Chinese BVR missiles to mount them on aircrafts but those rumors you must take it with a pinch of salt because we don't have any aircrafts that carry them unless we buy from an aircraft and huge number of missile to have a local production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Ghostkiller said:


> Some rumors saying that we are trying to get Chinese BVR missiles to mount them on aircrafts but those rumors you must take it with a pinch of salt because we don't have any aircrafts that carry them unless we buy from an aircraft and huge number of missile to have a local production.


What about the Mig-29s?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> Sorry my good friend, it's not working, Sami. And I love all your post and read every word. You can attach almost anything on a model and in case you didn't notice, that's not really where the meteors are mounted on the Rafale. They have a special pylon for the side of the rear and forward fuselage where they belong, not on outside weapons pylons. So sorry but that model is hocus-pocus. Plus, there should be 2 more on the front. Maybe they are on the fuselage, and I just can't see that well.
> 
> The only time I have seen a meteor attached on an underwing pylon where a conventional MICA would go is the French NAVY Rafale M. I asked a former pilot why he said if they made the exception in that case he said because just in case the aircraft had to return to the ship with the missiles still attached, it is safer with the pounding of the landing that if it's dislodges, then it doesn't only have the potential to explode under the AC, but it could take out the rear carriage landing gear and cause a major disaster by smashing into the other AC on the deck. Look at the intelligence these people work with. Made a ton of sense
> 
> This is where they attach the rear pylon for the meteor since it usually carries 4.
> 
> View attachment 905604
> 
> 
> And this is a French AC. IT could have 2 more on the front portion of the aircraft but it probably already exceeded its payload and or didn't need so many long-range missiles.
> 
> View attachment 905606
> 
> 
> Time to bring these out of the hidden ones in the hangers and show the world. no one dictates how we wish to defend ourselves. What audacity,
> 
> View attachment 905635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you or any of you fellas saw the tweet I posted just a couple of months ago with the Qatari Rafales flying with ALL $ METEROS mounted on them? I'm sure you have and please tell me that does not IRK you or make you EXTREMELY MAD they have received their Rafales very shortly after we ordered ours and we haven't even smelled one ,METEOR YET? Are we being told the Rafales that were being delivered to Qatar were already F3Rs and that ours were not? Or was it about the money and the negotiations?
> 
> If that doesn't disgust you and make you really mad, you're not very passionate about what they are doing to us. These are going to be simply higher level of the F-16 ya gama3a,
> 
> Sorry my friend, I don't mean to give you a hard time, but that is the epitome of public consumption.
> 
> I looked for the QTARI Rafale pic for 2 hours but gave up. I wanted to show it to you again but I can't spend that much time and I'm sure many of you remember it anyway. The USUAL is happening again, If the next 30 start showing up with real meteors and not some fakos to please the treachery next door, I'll take it all back and rip the contract spit on it and burn it.
> 
> Think of this - how long has the EAF had its full complement of 24 Rafales? 5 years? I read on a French forum where there were some pretty knowledgeable guys that said it takes 35 minutes to upgrade the software and another 30 minutes for exterior odds and ends to upgrade the F3 to F3R. They knew exactly why those missiles weren't included people aren't stupid. They even presented a video of one of the Dassault dweeb reps who said we couldn't issue the missiles because of the treacherous entity next door. Does that anger any of you like it does me?
> 
> If it doesn't. I won't mention it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry again, I know I am a bit older than all of you and that means I have seen this load of crap time and time again MANY MORE TIMES THAN ANY OF YOU YOUNGLINGS and I don't mean that disrespectfully. I mean I have a lot of experience with the way this BS is handled and it aggravates me much more than any of you young men.
> 
> The MICA NG? Are you serious? They won't even perform a 1-hour upgrade on the current 24 Rafales to give us the crappy regular meteor and you think the will give us the MICA NG which is supposed to be all and be all? Wow, I wish I was as optimistic as you fellas.
> 
> As the meteor is expensive, we don't need that many, it's MUCH more about the respect than anything to do with the missile since we all know we're not firing that missile in anger on anyone any time soon.
> 
> Now I am going to put you on the spot respectfully, where did you hear that the new 30 Rafales will be equipped with the meteor? Please tell me because I read the ENTIRE supply sheet from Dassault itself and NOTHING, not one iota of the meteor was mentioned so please give us a source for that otherwise it becomes hard to believe much of what you say until we actually see it. Don't forget, I'll remind you all, Qatar has meteors, Saudi has them, UAE will most certainly get them, and India got their MICAs AND METEORS AND HAMMERS WAY BEFORE the FULLY equipped with 36 jets showed up. when does that EVER happen? think about that for a minute. NEVER!!! We're just the used scum of the earth and I really hope Italy doesn't treat us that way or we defy the US with that BS CAATSA IMIATIDIATELY.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Need to ask India how they circumvented CAATSA. so we start flying these all over the place.
> 
> View attachment 905635
> 
> 
> The mega beauty ships of the ENS. Oh look, you can actually see the 32 VLS on the MEKO!!!! lmaoooooooo!
> 
> View attachment 905640
> 
> 
> The most gorgeous & lethal frigate when the current 2 become 6 and the EN will want to order a batch of the newer generation, but what a beast, Yeah, come on, bring it!
> 
> View attachment 905641
> 
> 
> Oh wait a minute!!!!!! What do I see there at the VLS launchers @The SC ? Oh, those are 32 launchers for both, Aster 15 &30!!!!! Who was the nitwit who came here on our Egyptian 6thread where we strictly mind our own business and talk about the AMAZING modernization happening to our air force and especially the super navy and because we have found even more gas in our EEZ than Zohr gas field which is the largest gas field in the Mediterranean which makes Egypt even richer in that natural resource than before and who knows what other fields will or could be discovered. So it is important to distinguish how much of these profits will benefit the infrastructure and human development for Egyptians in general and how much will the army hog for itself to purchase more of these fancy ships and jets; Then we got this Turkish dude who is so jealous and can't help himself and @The SC , sometimes it's best to ignote, but when there are a lot of haters around who would easily believe such a terrible individual, then it must be taken care of.l
> 
> 
> View attachment 905645
> 
> 
> View attachment 905644
> 
> 
> View attachment 905642
> 
> 
> I beleive this was during the return back to Egypt from Italu after indtslling new non-NATO EWC and Comms systems separate from what the Italians use with other NATO nations because of out relationship with Russia. As good as it is, it does have its drawbacks but for the sake of having much more options, I certainly prefer a good and solid relationship with Russia. Just lets end this was in the Ukraine and lets get back to the regular stuff.
> 
> Oh and mess with me and you will understand the definition of ''phathoms" loool,
> 
> View attachment 905641
> View attachment 905646







_*MIRAGE-2000 armed with R-73
https://www.ruaviation.com/news/2019/7/11/13825/?h*_

I know very well that the meteor missiles are shown in the Rafale planes. There are pictures that are not stored with me of an Egyptian model equipped with the Meteor.

It is clear that there is confusion in matters
Upgrading the Rafale will not only be weapons management programs, because it will be of high value, but rather a package of upgrade About a month ago will be F.4 Standerd , there was news about French-Egyptian negotiations to upgrade the Rafale.
Egypt, Greece, India, each of them gets Meteor from France's production share, which contracted. Each country gets 10-20 missiles in principle, but any of them is negotiating a full package of missiles already.
The only one who signed the contract for the Meteor missiles is Qatar, and I still haven't received it yet full order , whether the missiles or the entire French contract for 36 aircraft.
There were Egyptian negotiations on the first order, and the negotiations were over because it amounted to more than 2 billion dollars, including the Meteor missiles, MICA-NG, and SCLAP.
The reason for the delay in the negotiations was Egypt’s desire to set up a local assembly line for one of the missiles in Egypt. Egypt’s next contract for 30 Rafale aircraft was not signed except by liberating Egypt’s request for missiles. and confirmed for small deal 200 million euro The requests for the Meteor missiles include requests from a number of European countries that have not been fully requested. Is there a country that has received all of its requests in Europe? Of course not, because there is a slowdown in the production process, and this has reasons related to reducing the size of the military industrial groups since the end of the Cold War. Now they are trying to increase their capabilities.
Simply do not announce all the deals. Historically, Egypt has multiple deals with France, part of which is not announced, and we will not touch on this point much.





_ A French tradition used to integrate non-French ammunition on French fighters Whether air to air or air to surface , including Russian in the past_


That is, simply the overflow that will end related to a large package of the missile. At the beginning, the negotiation was on 150 Meteor missiles, the current order is 300 missiles.
Also, countries such as India obtained a license to integrate the Meteor missile into the LCA-MK1A plane, and even South Korea is negotiating on the integration of the Meteor missile into the FA-50 and KF-21 aircraft s for the benefit of South Korea and Poland
The issue of the high cost, Europe wants to be assured of Egypt's ability to pay, and Egypt is currently the guarantor of the new gas fields in Port Said and al arish.
While the guarantees of the Rafale deals were for French companies to develop residential and tourist cities in Abu Qir and the northern Delta. When these countries guarantee payment, they supply what they demand. Let us illustrate a very simple example. Europe imposed a kind of ban on ammunition on Saudi Arabia for its war against Yemen. European companies supply ammunition to Saudi Arabia through a portal. South Africa

The story of the Israeli restrictions has no value. Israel is a small country whose doom is inevitably perishing. Europe and America know this perfectly, and Egypt is turning to the Chinese alternative.

Let's illustrate a simple example of Egypt's declaration of interest in the Chinese PL-15E missile
A factor of pressure on the Americans and the Europeans in the two points of armament and weapons prices
The Americans are trying to negotiate with Egypt on new matters, such as Egypt taking over the security of the Red Sea against any Iranian threats, so America will leave the region. The same thing. The Americans want their share of energy production in Egypt, whether oil or gas fields or solar energy and winds. America always thinks that it has control over the world. Through energy, America has lost its pressure cards on Egypt, and negotiations are now on other matters, economic cooperation, passing pending arms deals without
Simply because Egypt has alternatives, so we find that there is a delay in contracting for alternatives such as the KC-390 aircraft and alternatives to the outdated Mi-8/17 aircraft.
CH-47F Therefore, the US Department of Defense is now negotiating with the Egyptian administration over the Egyptian demand, either to meet it or to completely remove America from the Egyptian arms market.
And for the record, it is not linked to relations with the Russians or the Chinese, but whoever offers the best, Egypt will get
Any air force has a number of requirements. Egypt had its main missile, the AIM-7 Sparrow , and the number of missiles that Egypt obtained exceeded 1,300 missiles and 5,000 AIM-9 missiles, both of which are candidates for final exit from service.
Consequently, Egypt needs large numbers of missiles, and this is taken into account by all suppliers

Simply put, the air force will not be for aerobatics, but rather it must be with the well-armed aircraft. This is essential and there is no joke about it, and this is within the contract negotiations from the beginning. If France and Italy did not agree to the Egyptian demand, Egypt would not be hostile to them. There is a difference between some who use what is declared answer...


So when I proposed the Chinese missile derived from the Mica missile as a substitute for the AIM-9 missile, the Americans feared something very important. Egypt, if it did not develop the F-16 through the Mica, would develop it through other countries. The Turks, for example, dream that Egypt would develop the Egyptian F-16 through them, so the Greeks preceded them.
The Greeks were supporting the Iranian Air Force by providing maintenance and overhaul of the C-130 planes and even spare parts for the planes. Iranian F-4 and Mirage-F1

The same thing, the Indians, their UTTAM radar declare that they are better than the capabilities of the APG-83 radar equipped with the F-21. Even the Italians may pass the AESA radar technology to Egypt as part of the major arms deal with Egypt.
Countries are now racing on Quantum radar

So USA will find next year many things from us when relations with Egypt are expected. Indeed, it is expected that American visits will open the Egyptian administrative capital. As initial funding for these projects

The Americans will not object to other Russian systems, as there are rumors about new Russian weapons deliveries to Egypt, including air defense systems believed to be S-400.
To protect the Egyptian nuclear reactors, some did not understand a very important matter, which is the Egyptian-Russian nuclear reactor deal worth 25 billion dollars. The number is exaggerated because it includes not only 4 reactors, but the full fuel cycle and the transfer of technology to Egypt for the second batch of 4 other reactors, including reactors for seawater desalination.

We give other examples of things changing the Su-35 deal
No country will accept that Egypt abandons it in favor of Iran, but it in itself makes everyone insist that Egypt take over. This is in addition to the fact that the plane is inevitable to confront the Turkish, Iranian and Ethiopian threats, in addition to the desires of the Egyptians for a plane that carries ammunition exceeding 1.5 tons for long distances as a basic matter.

Therefore, the issue of the BVR missiles, whether the Meteor or the PL-15E, is settled
And for the record, Egypt was the one that failed any Egyptian-American negotiations Egypt has set impossible conditions like we need F-15EX with AIM-260 in large number and F-35 for replace F-16 BLOCK 15 with low cost ownership to pass SU-35 we not trust an any country for guarantee egpytian national security we also not wait USA for solve GERD DAM we work to destory eithiopia as country and transfer it for civial war to another and remove any development in this country to back it 50 year again


https://www.financialexpress.com/de...-equipped-with-meteor-class-missiles/1166425/
More firepower for LCA! Tejas to be equipped with Meteor-class missiles​




India which has placed the order for 36 Rafale aircraft has also asked for the procurement of Meteor missile with France. The Meteor missile system has never been integrated with an American fighter jet. It has also not been in Pakistan’s and China’s use and the decision to acquire Meteor missile systems for the Indian defence forces could be highly beneficial​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Defencelover1997 said:


> lol.you don’t have any offensive and defensively offensive military capability such as airbase or tank fleets deployed in sinai.israel only allowed you to deploy infantry to fight isis.btw why Pakistan will launch missiles to israel.Pakistan don’t have any quarrel with israel.still Pakistan never recognise Israel.but you egyptian recognise them.you are the one who started fight with israrel.if you didn’t attack israel than east Jerusalem will still be at the hands of muslims.you betrayed Palestine and jordan.



STFU!!!!

When you turn 14 years old and much ,more knowledgeable and informative about the history of those s[pecial wars, maybe, JUST MAYBE THEN we'll give you the time of day. Until then S-T-F-U since you have 0 clue about anything being discussed and are full of hate for Egypt and Egyptians and it won't be tolerated. Like I said, I could give two rats a$$es if this or any of the stuff I say gets me banned. We need contributions -- even negative ones -- from people with brains not brawn.

What we need to do is like what many others here suggested and that is to even hire outside engineers to help develop our own that are just or almost as good, If the Chinese are willing to get paid to go that, then that would be the best way to go.

Hey @The SC , could you do me a small favor unless it's a huge hassle and don't spend too much time on iot, but could you kindly find that incredible Chinese common pylon for any type of missile, be it western (US or ERUO), Russian or of course Chinese and either link the thread you opened or the article. That will raise many people's hairs.



Foinikas said:


> I thought you were getting Meteor



Maybe in our wet dreams, dear Foinikas my brother. Not even out regular dreams, maybe in our WET ones that are soaking the entire mattress. They'll never give us those killers (did you see the technical capabilities of those missiles, bro?) Just the loitering and dual link capability to change target incase if was the wrond one for some reason. If you read the tchno sheet, it puts the AIM-120D, not even the C-5 or C-7 to child's play.


Ghostkiller said:


> Some rumors saying that we are trying to get Chinese BVR missiles to mount them on aircrafts but those rumors you must take it with a pinch of salt because we don't have any aircrafts that carry them unless we buy from an aircraft and huge number of missile to have a local production.



That might be out only option and pay them to allow us to open one up and see the makeup and decide if we need to make our own changes and start a VERY HEAVY relationship with them since perhaps, just maybe perhaps there is no CAATSA with them and we could have the Russian send the remaining SU-35s to China and then pretend we bought them through them since the US screwed everything. I still think a slap on the table in front of the US defense minister to show him and the rest of the US especially that Zionist PIG Biden we mean business and for them to issue CAATSA on a country that has been buying Russian equipment for 3/4 of a decade and still has been buying new system to suddenly threaten its BS is absolutely shameful especially with the treaty we have adhered to for 40 years. We should first start out by kicking the 300,000 or so (I guessed that number) of MFO soldiers from Sinai as a sign that since the treaty will not be respected by the US and the filth next door, them take a little taste of your own medicine you've been getting away with for so many years, now.



Foinikas said:


> What about the Mig-29s?



Yep, those would be the easiest fit except we already have R-77 and supposedly getting R-77-1 RVVSD with the Su-35 but as you see, that's been a royal nightmare so who knows. I know one thing for sure, the last remaining possibility that might encourage the Italians to include the meteors in the package is to make them sign the contract that we will be installing either PL-15 or 17E to make up for it because NO MORE dilution. Let's see what happens then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tphuang

no idea how accurate it is, but has anyone heard about FC-31 to Egypt? I thought they were looking at J-10.


https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/61145-egypt-sac-fc-31-procurement-and-tot-deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Egypt would've never signed the aircraft without garentees of the bvrms, only top brass knows. But since there's speculation flying around about it, its safe to say that there is some truth to it. I dont sisi will be strong armed after all the shizz American politics has caused in the ME


----------



## Ghostkiller

tphuang said:


> no idea how accurate it is, but has anyone heard about FC-31 to Egypt? I thought they were looking at J-10.
> 
> 
> https://www.tacticalreport.com/news/article/61145-egypt-sac-fc-31-procurement-and-tot-deal


Don't think that we will buy the J-10 because we have already Rafales and Eurofighter (but still we didn't sign the deal) for frontline aircrafts but something for sure we need a 5th gen aircraft. First we asked USA for the F-35 during Trump administriation, they refused then SU-57/75 have lot of production problems and China is only powerful country who can supply a 5th gen aircraft for our air force. So let's see and wait. Heard but not sure that China is offering to countries to enter FC-31 projets (not sure)


----------



## Foinikas

Gomig-21 said:


> Yep, those would be the easiest fit except we already have R-77 and supposedly getting R-77-1 RVVSD with the Su-35 but as you see, that's been a royal nightmare so who knows. I know one thing for sure, the last remaining possibility that might encourage the Italians to include the meteors in the package is to make them sign the contract that we will be installing either PL-15 or 17E to make up for it because NO MORE dilution. Let's see what happens then.


Could this work,bro? It's a nice idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> STFU!!!!
> 
> When you turn 14 years old and much ,more knowledgeable and informative about the history of those s[pecial wars, maybe, JUST MAYBE THEN we'll give you the time of day. Until then S-T-F-U since you have 0 clue about anything being discussed and are full of hate for Egypt and Egyptians and it won't be tolerated. Like I said, I could give two rats a$$es if this or any of the stuff I say gets me banned. We need contributions -- even negative ones -- from people with brains not brawn.
> 
> What we need to do is like what many others here suggested and that is to even hire outside engineers to help develop our own that are just or almost as good, If the Chinese are willing to get paid to go that, then that would be the best way to go.
> 
> Hey @The SC , could you do me a small favor unless it's a huge hassle and don't spend too much time on iot, but could you kindly find that incredible Chinese common pylon for any type of missile, be it western (US or ERUO), Russian or of course Chinese and either link the thread you opened or the article. That will raise many people's hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in our wet dreams, dear Foinikas my brother. Not even out regular dreams, maybe in our WET ones that are soaking the entire mattress. They'll never give us those killers (did you see the technical capabilities of those missiles, bro?) Just the loitering and dual link capability to change target incase if was the wrond one for some reason. If you read the tchno sheet, it puts the AIM-120D, not even the C-5 or C-7 to child's play.
> 
> 
> That might be out only option and pay them to allow us to open one up and see the makeup and decide if we need to make our own changes and start a VERY HEAVY relationship with them since perhaps, just maybe perhaps there is no CAATSA with them and we could have the Russian send the remaining SU-35s to China and then pretend we bought them through them since the US screwed everything. I still think a slap on the table in front of the US defense minister to show him and the rest of the US especially that Zionist PIG Biden we mean business and for them to issue CAATSA on a country that has been buying Russian equipment for 3/4 of a decade and still has been buying new system to suddenly threaten its BS is absolutely shameful especially with the treaty we have adhered to for 40 years. We should first start out by kicking the 300,000 or so (I guessed that number) of MFO soldiers from Sinai as a sign that since the treaty will not be respected by the US and the filth next door, them take a little taste of your own medicine you've been getting away with for so many years, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those would be the easiest fit except we already have R-77 and supposedly getting R-77-1 RVVSD with the Su-35 but as you see, that's been a royal nightmare so who knows. I know one thing for sure, the last remaining possibility that might encourage the Italians to include the meteors in the package is to make them sign the contract that we will be installing either PL-15 or 17E to make up for it because NO MORE dilution. Let's see what happens then.


It would be wise for Egypt to reverse engineer one of those bvrms, its hard af but thats the only direction they have left. Its like life or death for possessing game changing capabilities at this point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Note: sometimes he confused between F-16 and F-35 but you will understand what he meant.


----------



## tphuang

Ghostkiller said:


> Don't think that we will buy the J-10 because we have already Rafales and Eurofighter (but still we didn't sign the deal) for frontline aircrafts but something for sure we need a 5th gen aircraft. First we asked USA for the F-35 during Trump administriation, they refused then SU-57/75 have lot of production problems and China is only powerful country who can supply a 5th gen aircraft for our air force. So let's see and wait. Heard but not sure that China is offering to countries to enter FC-31 projets (not sure)


well, there is nothing about FC-31 that's so secretive. The only issue is that J-35 is not in service yet, so you'd have to wait a few years.


----------



## lightning F57

Egypt should jump onboard the south korean and Indonesian 5th gen fighter programme. I dont know why countries like Egypt, Turkey, Pak dont seriously consider it. FC-31 looks promising but will China procure it, if not will it be expensive to procure and maintain hence why the collab per above makes better sence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

lightning F57 said:


> Egypt should jump onboard the south korean and Indonesian 5th gen fighter programme. I dont know why countries like Egypt, Turkey, Pak dont seriously consider it. FC-31 looks promising but will China procure it, if not will it be expensive to procure and maintain hence why the collab per above makes better sence.


I think that if we got FA-50 produced in Egypt, maybe we will have some talks to collab with SK for the KF-21. It would be ideal. One deal will ofc open to other deal


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

lightning F57 said:


> Egypt should jump onboard the south korean and Indonesian 5th gen fighter programme. I dont know why countries like Egypt, Turkey, Pak dont seriously consider it. FC-31 looks promising but will China procure it, if not will it be expensive to procure and maintain hence why the collab per above makes better sence.


You mean the kfx? That aircraft is loaded with israeli tech, certain components would have to be swapped out for others that are exactly if not, better quality. Egypt should consider fc 31 and possible manufacture of certain components of that. Su 75 might be unlikely. If things go relatively smooth with india, they may let us in on their amca project, but thats unlikely until they do something with it. Turkey is stuck on their tfx ambitions, which is highly unlikely anytime soon given their economy now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> STFU!!!!
> 
> When you turn 14 years old and much ,more knowledgeable and informative about the history of those s[pecial wars, maybe, JUST MAYBE THEN we'll give you the time of day. Until then S-T-F-U since you have 0 clue about anything being discussed and are full of hate for Egypt and Egyptians and it won't be tolerated. Like I said, I could give two rats a$$es if this or any of the stuff I say gets me banned. We need contributions -- even negative ones -- from people with brains not brawn.
> 
> What we need to do is like what many others here suggested and that is to even hire outside engineers to help develop our own that are just or almost as good, If the Chinese are willing to get paid to go that, then that would be the best way to go.
> 
> Hey @The SC , could you do me a small favor unless it's a huge hassle and don't spend too much time on iot, but could you kindly find that incredible Chinese common pylon for any type of missile, be it western (US or ERUO), Russian or of course Chinese and either link the thread you opened or the article. That will raise many people's hairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in our wet dreams, dear Foinikas my brother. Not even out regular dreams, maybe in our WET ones that are soaking the entire mattress. They'll never give us those killers (did you see the technical capabilities of those missiles, bro?) Just the loitering and dual link capability to change target incase if was the wrond one for some reason. If you read the tchno sheet, it puts the AIM-120D, not even the C-5 or C-7 to child's play.
> 
> 
> That might be out only option and pay them to allow us to open one up and see the makeup and decide if we need to make our own changes and start a VERY HEAVY relationship with them since perhaps, just maybe perhaps there is no CAATSA with them and we could have the Russian send the remaining SU-35s to China and then pretend we bought them through them since the US screwed everything. I still think a slap on the table in front of the US defense minister to show him and the rest of the US especially that Zionist PIG Biden we mean business and for them to issue CAATSA on a country that has been buying Russian equipment for 3/4 of a decade and still has been buying new system to suddenly threaten its BS is absolutely shameful especially with the treaty we have adhered to for 40 years. We should first start out by kicking the 300,000 or so (I guessed that number) of MFO soldiers from Sinai as a sign that since the treaty will not be respected by the US and the filth next door, them take a little taste of your own medicine you've been getting away with for so many years, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those would be the easiest fit except we already have R-77 and supposedly getting R-77-1 RVVSD with the Su-35 but as you see, that's been a royal nightmare so who knows. I know one thing for sure, the last remaining possibility that might encourage the Italians to include the meteors in the package is to make them sign the contract that we will be installing either PL-15 or 17E to make up for it because NO MORE dilution. Let's see what happens then.


Chinese have developed a launch pylon (SWFCS) that will interface chinese weapons onto Russian and western jets. It was successfully integrated on AVIC test Su-27 during Jan.







The launcher allows the loading and transmission of western and eastern weapons data to the aircraft.. bypassing the plane computer and deals directly with the missiles..

The Russians made one too, and the idea of the pod is to translate orders from Western fighters into eastern ammunition and weapons, because many countries that use Western fighters are blackmailed with supplies of ammunition to subdue them and restrict their decision, and the Russians want a margin of maneuver through which to move through, then China followed them, and it is a strong blow to the claimants of the Western theory in Controlling the users of their weapons through the supply of ammunition and weapons..

Check it here too at 6:32





I've posted this video on page #869.. but most guys missed it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

How does Egypt plan to make the golden Eagle..






Taming Joe Biden... Exciting details about Sisi's historic visit to the Pentagon and Egyptian requests from America!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

Al-Sisi's hint about the mysterious Egyptian army secret weapons..

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604086176285163526
fucking cretins

Reactions: Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604129680411475968
Khazoo2 tani


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

The SC said:


> How does Egypt plan to make the golden Eagle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taming Joe Biden... Exciting details about Sisi's historic visit to the Pentagon and Egyptian requests from America!


Those requests better be about softening their position on caatsa and what weaponry egypt is absolutely entitled to get, especially since a specific nation honored a treaty with someone else, unlike others tsk tsk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Those requests better be about softening their position on caatsa and what weaponry egypt is absolutely entitled to get, especially since a specific nation honored a treaty with someone else, unlike others tsk tsk


For me we must have the freedom to do whatever we want. We must produce EW systems, radars (even with ToT) and armaments. I don't think that we will have the AIM-120 so we must see another alternative. Sadly, SK doesn't have their own A2A missile and rely on USA.
Something I really want is to buy a lot of Astra missile (I mean a lot ) to have production line in Egypt so we can mount them on MIG-29, FA-50 Rafales and other aircrafts. We must have full freedom to enhance our defense industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> But they are old blocks so we don't know if they are interested on buying it.



You're talking about our older F-16s? They've all been upgraded to block 40. Remember the 4 F-16Bs we saw for the first time flying like beauties? Those were from 1982 and are still perfect!!

The only issue is the USA consenting to a sale but every country that sells jet fighters does the same thing. They make it a special clause in the contract that you can't sell them to a 3rd party without their permission (for obvious reasons).



Ghostkiller said:


> I wish the best for the EAF. But to get the PL-15 mara wahda with ToT something that Pakistan doesn't have. That's why we need our own A2A missiles so one can restrict them on us. But even with that, we can't mount them on our F-16 fleet because of Uncle Sam. Maybe the Rafale (with Astra missile maybe but don't think with chinese one), MIG-29 is the realistic one to do it. Having PL-15 ToT will be a huge leap for us.



Then why are they ordering so many? Something must be up their sleeves. They wouldn't be ordering so many top-end Chinese PL-15s if they weren't sure they had an aircraft or two they will be mounted on. Besides, the Chinese built pylon is like the one @Philip the Arab was talking about with the EDGE munition and the Al Tariq. They operate without any of the aircraft avionics except the radar. Once the radar spots an enemy and confirms IFF, pilot plugs in general location on the pad (not even a dead lock on) and fires the missile and the missile's seeker along with possible 2-way data links makes it a practical 100% kill. It's a beautiful setup.

Most likely the Mirage 2ks will get them for now to make them much more lethal than what they already are. The rest will only accept meteors and the not wanted anymore AMRAAM. So sick of asking for that stupid missile I'll be happy to tell the black defense minister to take the AIM-120 and stick it up his a$$.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Egypt would've never signed the aircraft without garentees of the bvrms, only top brass knows. But since there's speculation flying around about it, its safe to say that there is some truth to it. I dont sisi will be strong armed after all the shizz American politics has caused in the ME



I would love to agree with you, but WTF did the sign for 24 Rafale F3s with a fake promise of an upgrade to F3R and a batch of meteors knowing quite well we were going to get hosed, and we did? 

Despite the free aid from the US, it's only for the Jews' sake so I hardly feel grateful for it for those F-16 are nothing but ground attack aircraft since they'll get close to no one with BVR missiles unless that other individual is STUPID or isn't equipped with the missiles. Sorry bro, I've just reached my wits end with the bull S. manipulation to keep our air force from being a true monster. That is why (you and me) insist the Su-35 is a MUST no matter what CAATSA produces. We fight that lousy piece of paper.



Ghostkiller said:


> Don't think that we will buy the J-10 because we have already Rafales and Eurofighter (but still we didn't sign the deal) for frontline aircrafts but something for sure we need a 5th gen aircraft. First we asked USA for the F-35 during Trump administriation, they refused then SU-57/75 have lot of production problems and China is only powerful country who can supply a 5th gen aircraft for our air force. So let's see and wait. Heard but not sure that China is offering to countries to enter FC-31 projets (not sure)



Ya 3am 5th generation eh w'bta3 eh?! First thing we need before any of the 5th gen AC is long range missiles that belong to the Rafale and EFT if they purchase the latter, the PL-15 and then the Su-35SE as an air superiority with the deadliest weapons. That order puts us in place for a 5th gen not at this time at all.

We're going to have MAJOR problems with France if they don't supply the meteor with this next batch of Rafale as supposedly everyone is saying it's in the contract etc. Yet I still can't believe the first 24 haven't been upgraded yet. That raises my suspicion to the max that they will send F3R (I can't believe some here think they're selling us the F4 or F-4.1 yunhar eswed) and they will make every single excuse about not supplying the meteors, but I think we all know why. The same old bullshit. Remember how hard they tried to deny the SCALP cruise missiles until they finally had to since we paid for them? But a lousy 50. You know how fast 50 disappear in a war? In less than one hour ya basha and that's why they didn't make a huge stink about it.

But 500 meteors that can bring down at least 300 enemy pigs in the air is a totally different story.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> It would be wise for Egypt to reverse engineer one of those bvrms, its hard af but thats the only direction they have left. Its like life or death for possessing game changing capabilities at this point



That's what I've been saying all along, bro. Not only that, they need to bring in Chinese engineers to explain the complete makeup of the missile from the warhead to the seeker to fins to the proximity fuse to the complete, makeup and then they need test fire at least a dozen off of whatever drone aircraft at long distances to be sure not only there aren't any visible problems and that it's worth paying for that massive purchase.



The SC said:


> Chinese have developed a launch pylon (SWFCS) that will interface chinese weapons onto Russian and western jets. It was successfully integrated on AVIC test Su-27 during Jan.



Thanks a million for finding that again. I wanted people to see the very big possibility and check out the pad. No need to run it through the aircraft's avionics so it might be possible if France and or Italy play their stupid games with the Meteor, we show them how we have this and say thank you later. SUCKERS!



Ghostkiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604086176285163526
> fucking cretins



I don't even know why you give them any credit by showing their fugly mugs on this thread. Dead or alive you're still giving them credit w'lad el kalb.



Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Those requests better be about softening their position on caatsa and what weaponry egypt is absolutely entitled to get, especially since a specific nation honored a treaty with someone else, unlike others tsk tsk



That's what we hope so, but that know-it all with the huge desk on the video said it was all about the US wanting to get more involved and a little early in the video he mentioned forget the Su-35s those are already gone to Iran and welcome the F-15. Is he out of his mind? That's why I can't stand these videos. Nothing but a bunch of know-it-alls. If and when the Su-35s do show up, I won't be able to contain myself reading the comments.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Ghostkiller said:


> For me we must have the freedom to do whatever we want. We must produce EW systems, radars (even with ToT) and armaments. I don't think that we will have the AIM-120 so we must see another alternative. Sadly, SK doesn't have their own A2A missile and rely on USA.
> Something I really want is to buy a lot of Astra missile (I mean a lot ) to have production line in Egypt so we can mount them on MIG-29, FA-50 Rafales and other aircrafts. We must have full freedom to enhance our defense industry.


Absolutely agree, not implementing caatsa is just a down-payment for what we truly deserve. Tot from the astra will be a big bonus, but also getting the expertise from the meteor and the pl 15 like what doctor Gomig-21 stated. It can be done more so now then before when the military budget was just a measly 4 billion back in 2011.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Gomig-21 said:


> You're talking about our older F-16s? They've all been upgraded to block 40. Remember the 4 F-16Bs we saw for the first time flying like beauties? Those were from 1982 and are still perfect!!
> 
> The only issue is the USA consenting to a sale but every country that sells jet fighters does the same thing. They make it a special clause in the contract that you can't sell them to a 3rd party without their permission (for obvious reasons).
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are they ordering so many? Something must be up their sleeves. They wouldn't be ordering so many top-end Chinese PL-15s if they weren't sure they had an aircraft or two they will be mounted on. Besides, the Chinese built pylon is like the one @Philip the Arab was talking about with the EDGE munition and the Al Tariq. They operate without any of the aircraft avionics except the radar. Once the radar spots an enemy and confirms IFF, pilot plugs in general location on the pad (not even a dead lock on) and fires the missile and the missile's seeker along with possible 2-way data links makes it a practical 100% kill. It's a beautiful setup.
> 
> Most likely the Mirage 2ks will get them for now to make them much more lethal than what they already are. The rest will only accept meteors and the not wanted anymore AMRAAM. So sick of asking for that stupid missile I'll be happy to tell the black defense minister to take the AIM-120 and stick it up his a$$.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to agree with you, but WTF did the sign for 24 Rafale F3s with a fake promise of an upgrade to F3R and a batch of meteors knowing quite well we were going to get hosed, and we did?
> 
> Despite the free aid from the US, it's only for the Jews' sake so I hardly feel grateful for it for those F-16 are nothing but ground attack aircraft since they'll get close to no one with BVR missiles unless that other individual is STUPID or isn't equipped with the missiles. Sorry bro, I've just reached my wits end with the bull S. manipulation to keep our air force from being a true monster. That is why (you and me) insist the Su-35 is a MUST no matter what CAATSA produces. We fight that lousy piece of paper.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya 3am 5th generation eh w'bta3 eh?! First thing we need before any of the 5th gen AC is long range missiles that belong to the Rafale and EFT if they purchase the latter, the PL-15 and then the Su-35SE as an air superiority with the deadliest weapons. That order puts us in place for a 5th gen not at this time at all.
> 
> We're going to have MAJOR problems with France if they don't supply the meteor with this next batch of Rafale as supposedly everyone is saying it's in the contract etc. Yet I still can't believe the first 24 haven't been upgraded yet. That raises my suspicion to the max that they will send F3R (I can't believe some here think they're selling us the F4 or F-4.1 yunhar eswed) and they will make every single excuse about not supplying the meteors, but I think we all know why. The same old bullshit. Remember how hard they tried to deny the SCALP cruise missiles until they finally had to since we paid for them? But a lousy 50. You know how fast 50 disappear in a war? In less than one hour ya basha and that's why they didn't make a huge stink about it.
> 
> But 500 meteors that can bring down at least 300 enemy pigs in the air is a totally different story.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I've been saying all along, bro. Not only that, they need to bring in Chinese engineers to explain the complete makeup of the missile from the warhead to the seeker to fins to the proximity fuse to the complete, makeup and then they need test fire at least a dozen off of whatever drone aircraft at long distances to be sure not only there aren't any visible problems and that it's worth paying for that massive purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a million for finding that again. I wanted people to see the very big possibility and check out the pad. No need to run it through the aircraft's avionics so it might be possible if France and or Italy play their stupid games with the Meteor, we show them how we have this and say thank you later. SUCKERS!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know why you give them any credit by showing their fugly mugs on this thread. Dead or alive you're still giving them credit w'lad el kalb.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what we hope so, but that know-it all with the huge desk on the video said it was all about the US wanting to get more involved and a little early in the video he mentioned forget the Su-35s those are already gone to Iran and welcome the F-15. Is he out of his mind? That's why I can't stand these videos. Nothing but a bunch of know-it-alls. If and when the Su-35s do show up, I won't be able to contain myself reading the comments.


I share most of the same sentiment as you do man. Russia is probably aware that they can't just willy nilly walk out of that deal with egypt UNLESS if they absolutely garentee something better in the future. Yalla ba7a ngib el typhoon mah el meteor. The pl 15 on the sukhoi 35 is a really deadly combo, do they even outperform russian modern missles like the k77? I'm asking because the r 37 is really intended as an awacs killer missile but could be hypothetically used as an aircraft killer as well. AND WHEN WILL WE GET THE RIGHTS TO PRODUCE MIG 35 LOCALY?!?! Seriously, thats an opportunity too good to miss out on since no one is buying migs in large numbers now. Especially now more then ever since of all that talk with cooperation with Indias military industry. From lch to the druv, even the brahmose missle. The reason tegas deal was a catchy one was the amount of tot we could get from that as well as opening the door for other deals as well. Components can be sorted out for french and south korean ones until Indian domestic tech becomes capable enough. Talks with the Indian military can potentially see egyptians producing spare parts and components for migs. Sort of like that with the ha 300 and the marut project.


----------



## The SC

Egypt, SAC, FC-31 procurement and TOT deal​December 16, 2022






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with the Chinese aircraft manufacturer Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SAC) to procure the Shenyang FC-31 ...

​Egypt, Naval Group, and Scorpene deal update​December 09, 2022






It was reported in 2021 that the Egyptian Navy is interested in procuring Naval Group Scorpene 2000-class submarines.Talks are said to be still ongoing between Egypt and the French shipbuilder...

​Egypt eyeing Lockheed Martin’s SPY-7 radar​December 02, 2022






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with the U.S. defense company Lockheed Martin for the procurement of SPY-7 radar...

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

Gomig-21 said:


> That's what we hope so, but that know-it all with the huge desk on the video said it was all about the US wanting to get more involved and a little early in the video he mentioned forget the Su-35s those are already gone to Iran and welcome the F-15. Is he out of his mind? That's why I can't stand these videos. Nothing but a bunch of know-it-alls. If and when the Su-35s do show up, I won't be able to contain myself reading the comments.


Look I trust this guy. Plus Marker said that we have SU-35 in Egypt but the USA will easily know even before Marker. So the SU-35 is in a midst of inclarity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604418278679609344
Another one sent to hell. And people asked us why we don't open Gaza. It is a matter of national security.


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603739164914040832


----------



## joker88

A strongly worded warning this time about the need to develop the American armament in service, otherwise no new deals will be contracted and the American armament will be neglected until it is scrapped

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghostkiller

joker88 said:


> A strongly worded warning this time about the need to develop the American armament in service, otherwise no new deals will be contracted and the American armament will be neglected until it is scrapped


So AIM-120 coming?


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Look I trust this guy. Plus Marker said that we have SU-35 in Egypt but the USA will easily know even before Marker. So the SU-35 is in a midst of inclarity



Where is that video where he claims he has actually seen the 17 Su-35SEs in Egyptian hangars and they keep moving them around and since no one had been able to take any pics and those aircraft are HUUUUUGGGEEAAAH lol, it must be even more difficult to move them around unless the hangars are joined together and we have seen huuugea hangars.

I mentioned it to a good friend of mine who also questioned where I heard there there were 17 Su-35SEs in Egyptian hangars and I told him it was this guy Mercer and showed him only the latest video you posted about him and told his sorry I couldn't find the original and we talked a lot about his credibility and so there must be some truth to the statement coming from him plus the high end official he was interviewing at the time.

So could I ask you to kindly post the video for where he saw them himself so I cam show it to him and get this guy's opinion and convince him to join the thread. His English and Arabic is spot on and having him here would be like a treasure trove.

Thanks if advance ya m3alem.


----------



## joker88

Gomig-21 said:


> Where is that video where he claims he has actually seen the 17 Su-35SEs in Egyptian hangars and they keep moving them around and since no one had been able to take any pics and those aircraft are HUUUUUGGGEEAAAH lol, it must be even more difficult to move them around unless the hangars are joined together and we have seen huuugea hangars.
> 
> I mentioned it to a good friend of mine who also questioned where I heard there there were 17 Su-35SEs in Egyptian hangars and I told him it was this guy Mercer and showed him only the latest video you posted about him and told his sorry I couldn't find the original and we talked a lot about his credibility and so there must be some truth to the statement coming from him plus the high end official he was interviewing at the time.
> 
> So could I ask you to kindly post the video for where he saw them himself so I cam show it to him and get this guy's opinion and convince him to join the thread. His English and Arabic is spot on and having him here would be like a treasure trove.
> 
> Thanks if advance ya m3alem.


I've shown this visionary side before and no one believed me so we'll leave it to be done
For your information, the Mig entered years ago and did not appear until 2019


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> Look I trust this guy. Plus Marker said that we have SU-35 in Egypt but the USA will easily know even before Marker. So the SU-35 is in a midst of inclarity



Marker said he saw then with his own eyes plus he brings in all these pretty heavy duty well dignified ex-military officials who support his claim and then some. So it would be goof to show him that same viedo you posted about seeing then himself. If you can easily find it don't do outof your way too much habibi.



joker88 said:


> I've shown this visionary side before and no one believed me so we'll leave it to be done
> For your information, the Mig entered years ago and did not appear until 2019



I was talking to @Ghostkiller about a specific video I was looking for.

No disrespect to you, sir, but this has nothing to do with you or if the MiG-29M/M2s came in 2019 and we didn't see them until a few years later which sorry I don't believe at all. The minute they landed, they were positioned in special new hangers and photos of Mikhail both aces and MiG-21 pilots and Ismail from what I remember were taken immediately and, in a few weeks, they were flying. MUCH MUCH different situation than what we are dealing with here on the Su-35SE.

So if you want me to say mabrouk aleik and all that you were right, that's fine. But this is between me a @Ghostkiller nothing to do with any of your predictions from the past, dear sir. Just looking for the specific video of Mercer claiming 17 Su-35SEs in Egypt hangers to show a good friend and get his expert opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Egypt, SAC, FC-31 procurement and TOT deal​December 16, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with the Chinese aircraft manufacturer Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SAC) to procure the Shenyang FC-31 ...
> 
> ​Egypt, Naval Group, and Scorpene deal update​December 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported in 2021 that the Egyptian Navy is interested in procuring Naval Group Scorpene 2000-class submarines.Talks are said to be still ongoing between Egypt and the French shipbuilder...
> 
> ​Egypt eyeing Lockheed Martin’s SPY-7 radar​December 02, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with the U.S. defense company Lockheed Martin for the procurement of SPY-7 radar...



This will be absllutely INSANE if if goes through! In shot. @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , this woiukd be a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEAAHHHHHHHH FU to the United State. They said "NO, you cannot even have 3 (I made us that number to make a point) louse crappy labor intensive and super expensive hourly flight) because we don't TURST YOU EvIL ROTTEN EGYPTIAND WHO COULD START A EEAR WITH OUR BELOVED ULTIMATE HUMAN RIGHTS EXAMPLE, ISRAEL! SO NO 3 F-35S FOR YOU SCUM.) 

President Sisi: Ok, no problem, picks up the phone and calls Macron and they laugh together, and President Sisis says you were right, now they can never mention that we never asked for it and so now, are yiou ready to make a deal for some major Rafales? President Macron - Yes, of course we are let's ge started tomorrow but I have some other information on a couple of Mistrals LHDs that were meant for Russia and with the sanctions, the deal is kaput and we are willing to give them to you very cheap, maybe $500 million per ship. {President Sisi or course very excited but NEVER showing anything like that on his face tells President Macron, I'll peak with my advisors tonight and tomorrow we will take a tour of the ships. Ok, says President Macron in the meantime the Egyptian general on speaker phone and laughing their a$$es off. 

It took a bit longer to get the deal done because Dassault had a tought time believing we could pay $5.6 billion for the 2 Mistrals, the Aquitaine FREMM, the 24 Rafales 8 EMs and 12 DMs and I forget a few more items (oh yeah, training, 2 simulators and a few SCALPs, MICA IR and ER and AAMS 250ks and 500kgs. Then during this deal they saw us order 46 MiG-29M/M2 and were like WTF!??!?! WE better get their money (I mean their signature now) and President Sisi only had one condition which was to have the FREMM Tahya Misr ready by the openng of the new directional outpast that actually was very expensive to complete but well worth it because now ships don'that to wait for hours at the great Bitter Lakes for directional traffic and the faster you can get ships through, the more $$$$ you make wich is why the Suez Canal has been setting records never seen before which they need to put a lid on since that Jew appartheigh state can claim anything to start a war with us and shut the canal down except little do thjey know (actually with that murserous mossad entity of their knows is it is working and they cannot satar another war with us since not only will we prolong it and cost US taxpayers tons of money, but obliterate the crap out of them at the same time. There was a HUGE reason the RAPID DEPLOYMENT FORCES were created exactly for that so that if those Jews ever get any wet dreams again of sinai, there is a way to keep the canal operating. So kick rocks.

We'll get to that special peace treaty that should be spat on the way both the Jews and the US are treating it.

The longer it goes, the more they forget that is why it is IMPERRATIVE to organize another Camp David with that tight a$$ Netanyahu (I can't believe he's PM again and they call themselves a democracy LMAOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! AND BIDEn and sit both their a$$es down and remind them of all the clauses in the treaty. For example how we allowed 300,000 Multi Observational Forces who all they do is suntan all day and swim the beautiful Mediterranean sea and harass Egyptians those scumbags and take up almost 1/3 of the Sinai at least sent 1.2 of them to the NEVEG how can we be assured those a-holes won't start another war under some false pretense. 

Then Biden will try to gobble something and Sisi will tell him please be quiet for now let's hear from the Jews whom are killing and maiming Palestinians everyday what they have to say. So Netanyahu will start his usual American Harvard BS and say hey, why would we start a war with you when you have $20 Billion of our gas, our economies are growing together AAAAAHHH, says Sisi, let me stop you right there because you are not happy our economy is growing as well and want to stop it and the only way to do it is to create a false flag and start a war. Fair warning, this is not 1967 by a LONG shot and not only that, Mr Biden, you and your secretary of defense need to rip up that thing you call CAATSA if you want to continue the same relationship with us,

Then according to the sheet from Dassault that outlines all the details, it mentions the Rafales will be F3s and within a year or two maximum will be upgraded internally in software and externally with bolts for specially positioned pylons to fire the Meteor. Well, we know the story to that story. It was nothing but an insult of epic proportions.

SO, what we, the EGYPTIAN MILITARY would like to see happen and to even improve the stutus quo is the first thing do NEVER MENTION ANY SANCTIONS ON EGYPT. NEVER,. NEVER. NEVER. qA friend and and ally never threathen each other of in this case it;s one side you are htreatenng us.

We asked forn12 of the f-15 Strike Eagle twice and were denied by congress also twice. The last time was in the mid-1990's so we gave up and went and bought more F-7 AIRGUARD froom China which was the only thing we could afford at the time and thank the wonderful chinese hgave us favorabel deals. Which brings us to this current point. If that BULL SHITE piece of crap CAATSA is not immediately having Egypt crodsed out of the list of coutnries printed on that hose maneur better yet print new horse nebeur with NOTHING EGYPTIAN mentioned in there and we will bring out the current 17 Su-35SEs we have in Egypt at the memnet and waiting for the rest to make a total of 30 units to make our air force strong like we wish it to be and not what pother counties want it to be, this is *OUR AIR FORCE NOT WITH ALL DUE RESPECT NOT THE USAF OR THE IDF THIGGY YOU CALL IT. ANOTHER REMINDER, THIS IS THE EGYPTIAN AIR FORCE AND WE DO NOT WANT YOUR WATERED DOWN STRICTLYU GROUND ATTACK WITH RADARS FROM THE 70S AMD MISSILES YOU HAVE TO CONSTANTLY PING IN ORDER TO HAVE HALF A CHANCE. NO MORE OF THAT AWFUL AND DISRESPECTFU. TREATMENT AFTER WE'VE ADHERED TO EVERY SINGLE ASPECT IN IT AND THE LONGER TIME PASSES PEOPLE FPORGET WHAT IS WRITTEN IN IT.

THEREFORE, NOT ONLY WILL WE BRING OUT OUR SU-35SEs but order more MIG-35s along with the euro typhoon and the METEOR missile and if any of those get denied, we will escort half the MFO to the Israeli border to receive them and take care of them and feed them and have them make sure you don't start a war sine there is NOTHING to stop you which frankly sucks! Good thing we know where the majority of your nuclear carrying submarines are so we can blast them to smithereens and then we will not even deal with France or Italy but your 2nd favorite. Enjoy. *

This is what we need to do and do immediately otherwise we will always have their keens to our necks. If there is to be any change, then CAATSA needs to be replied to and the US does not understand any language except this kind of language, trust me. 

We are not Iraq, or Libya or Siria or Lebanon. We have serious allies besides Saudi Arabia and the UAE, we even have France which would certainly show mediation and of course, Russia would chomp at the bits if the US starts messing with Egypt and a small invitation from China would not only alter the status, it would make a huge mess of agreements by the US. All we want is out Su-35s and any weapon that comes with it except nukes since we're not interested in them and the freedom to shop wherever we want without any preconditions from the US and certainly not from that unworthy POS next door, I highly doubt the US would start even a simple sanction against the US over those two desires and if it does, it'; much stupider than I thought it was. Let's remind her again........ 

Egypt, SAC, FC-31 procurement and TOT deal​December 16, 2022






The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with the Chinese aircraft manufacturer Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SAC) to procure the Shenyang FC-31 ...

*Way to go @The SC *​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> Look I trust this guy. Plus Marker said that we have SU-35 in Egypt but the USA will easily know even before Marker. So the SU-35 is in a midst of inclarity


There are ways and methods to hide from satellites..KSA got the Don Fang Eastern wind huge missiles from China in the 90's and the US didn't know till the Saudis announced it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Regarding the Su-35, we are waiting for the final confirmation
Deals with America are suspended until the development of the weapon in service
The number of multinational forces in Sinai has reached only 450, even if you need sources



https://crsreports.congress.gov/product/details?prodcode=RL33003





Gomig-21 said:


> This will be absllutely INSANE if if goes through! In shot. @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose , this woiukd be a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEAAHHHHHHHH FU to the United State. They said "NO, you cannot even have 3 (I made us that number to make a point) louse crappy labor intensive and super expensive hourly flight) because we don't TURST YOU EvIL ROTTEN EGYPTIAND WHO COULD START A EEAR WITH OUR BELOVED ULTIMATE HUMAN RIGHTS EXAMPLE, ISRAEL! SO NO 3 F-35S FOR YOU SCUM.)
> 
> President Sisi: Ok, no problem, picks up the phone and calls Macron and they laugh together, and President Sisis says you were right, now they can never mention that we never asked for it and so now, are yiou ready to make a deal for some major Rafales? President Macron - Yes, of course we are let's ge started tomorrow but I have some other information on a couple of Mistrals LHDs that were meant for Russia and with the sanctions, the deal is kaput and we are willing to give them to you very cheap, maybe $500 million per ship. {President Sisi or course very excited but NEVER showing anything like that on his face tells President Macron, I'll peak with my advisors tonight and tomorrow we will take a tour of the ships. Ok, says President Macron in the meantime the Egyptian general on speaker phone and laughing their a$$es off.
> 
> It took a bit longer to get the deal done because Dassault had a tought time believing we could pay $5.6 billion for the 2 Mistrals, the Aquitaine FREMM, the 24 Rafales 8 EMs and 12 DMs and I forget a few more items (oh yeah, training, 2 simulators and a few SCALPs, MICA IR and ER and AAMS 250ks and 500kgs. Then during this deal they saw us order 46 MiG-29M/M2 and were like WTF!??!?! WE better get their money (I mean their signature now) and President Sisi only had one condition which was to have the FREMM Tahya Misr ready by the openng of the new directional outpast that actually was very expensive to complete but well worth it because now ships don'that to wait for hours at the great Bitter Lakes for directional traffic and the faster you can get ships through, the more $$$$ you make wich is why the Suez Canal has been setting records never seen before which they need to put a lid on since that Jew appartheigh state can claim anything to start a war with us and shut the canal down except little do thjey know (actually with that murserous mossad entity of their knows is it is working and they cannot satar another war with us since not only will we prolong it and cost US taxpayers tons of money, but obliterate the crap out of them at the same time. There was a HUGE reason the RAPID DEPLOYMENT FORCES were created exactly for that so that if those Jews ever get any wet dreams again of sinai, there is a way to keep the canal operating. So kick rocks.
> 
> We'll get to that special peace treaty that should be spat on the way both the Jews and the US are treating it.
> 
> The longer it goes, the more they forget that is why it is IMPERRATIVE to organize another Camp David with that tight a$$ Netanyahu (I can't believe he's PM again and they call themselves a democracy LMAOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! AND BIDEn and sit both their a$$es down and remind them of all the clauses in the treaty. For example how we allowed 300,000 Multi Observational Forces who all they do is suntan all day and swim the beautiful Mediterranean sea and harass Egyptians those scumbags and take up almost 1/3 of the Sinai at least sent 1.2 of them to the NEVEG how can we be assured those a-holes won't start another war under some false pretense.
> 
> Then Biden will try to gobble something and Sisi will tell him please be quiet for now let's hear from the Jews whom are killing and maiming Palestinians everyday what they have to say. So Netanyahu will start his usual American Harvard BS and say hey, why would we start a war with you when you have $20 Billion of our gas, our economies are growing together AAAAAHHH, says Sisi, let me stop you right there because you are not happy our economy is growing as well and want to stop it and the only way to do it is to create a false flag and start a war. Fair warning, this is not 1967 by a LONG shot and not only that, Mr Biden, you and your secretary of defense need to rip up that thing you call CAATSA if you want to continue the same relationship with us,
> 
> Then according to the sheet from Dassault that outlines all the details, it mentions the Rafales will be F3s and within a year or two maximum will be upgraded internally in software and externally with bolts for specially positioned pylons to fire the Meteor. Well, we know the story to that story. It was nothing but an insult of epic proportions.
> 
> SO, what we, the EGYPTIAN MILITARY would like to see happen and to even improve the stutus quo is the first thing do NEVER MENTION ANY SANCTIONS ON EGYPT. NEVER,. NEVER. NEVER. qA friend and and ally never threathen each other of in this case it;s one side you are htreatenng us.
> 
> We asked forn12 of the f-15 Strike Eagle twice and were denied by congress also twice. The last time was in the mid-1990's so we gave up and went and bought more F-7 AIRGUARD froom China which was the only thing we could afford at the time and thank the wonderful chinese hgave us favorabel deals. Which brings us to this current point. If that BULL SHITE piece of crap CAATSA is not immediately having Egypt crodsed out of the list of coutnries printed on that hose maneur better yet print new horse nebeur with NOTHING EGYPTIAN mentioned in there and we will bring out the current 17 Su-35SEs we have in Egypt at the memnet and waiting for the rest to make a total of 30 units to make our air force strong like we wish it to be and not what pother counties want it to be, this is *OUR AIR FORCE NOT WITH ALL DUE RESPECT NOT THE USAF OR THE IDF THIGGY YOU CALL IT. ANOTHER REMINDER, THIS IS THE EGYPTIAN AIR FORCE AND WE DO NOT WANT YOUR WATERED DOWN STRICTLYU GROUND ATTACK WITH RADARS FROM THE 70S AMD MISSILES YOU HAVE TO CONSTANTLY PING IN ORDER TO HAVE HALF A CHANCE. NO MORE OF THAT AWFUL AND DISRESPECTFU. TREATMENT AFTER WE'VE ADHERED TO EVERY SINGLE ASPECT IN IT AND THE LONGER TIME PASSES PEOPLE FPORGET WHAT IS WRITTEN IN IT.
> 
> THEREFORE, NOT ONLY WILL WE BRING OUT OUR SU-35SEs but order more MIG-35s along with the euro typhoon and the METEOR missile and if any of those get denied, we will escort half the MFO to the Israeli border to receive them and take care of them and feed them and have them make sure you don't start a war sine there is NOTHING to stop you which frankly sucks! Good thing we know where the majority of your nuclear carrying submarines are so we can blast them to smithereens and then we will not even deal with France or Italy but your 2nd favorite. Enjoy. *
> 
> This is what we need to do and do immediately otherwise we will always have their keens to our necks. If there is to be any change, then CAATSA needs to be replied to and the US does not understand any language except this kind of language, trust me.
> 
> We are not Iraq, or Libya or Siria or Lebanon. We have serious allies besides Saudi Arabia and the UAE, we even have France which would certainly show mediation and of course, Russia would chomp at the bits if the US starts messing with Egypt and a small invitation from China would not only alter the status, it would make a huge mess of agreements by the US. All we want is out Su-35s and any weapon that comes with it except nukes since we're not interested in them and the freedom to shop wherever we want without any preconditions from the US and certainly not from that unworthy POS next door, I highly doubt the US would start even a simple sanction against the US over those two desires and if it does, it'; much stupider than I thought it was. Let's remind her again........
> 
> Egypt, SAC, FC-31 procurement and TOT deal​December 16, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with the Chinese aircraft manufacturer Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SAC) to procure the Shenyang FC-31 ...
> 
> *Way to go @The SC *​


The video that appeared was of the Su-30 training in Egypt and has nothing to do with the Egyptian fighters
There were only Russian Su-30s at Mansoura Air Base, and they were for training only


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> Egypt, SAC, FC-31 procurement and TOT deal​December 16, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be close to finalizing a deal with the Chinese aircraft manufacturer Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SAC) to procure the Shenyang FC-31 ...
> 
> ​Egypt, Naval Group, and Scorpene deal update​December 09, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported in 2021 that the Egyptian Navy is interested in procuring Naval Group Scorpene 2000-class submarines.Talks are said to be still ongoing between Egypt and the French shipbuilder...
> 
> ​Egypt eyeing Lockheed Martin’s SPY-7 radar​December 02, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Egyptian Ministry of Military Production (MoMP) is reported to be in talks with the U.S. defense company Lockheed Martin for the procurement of SPY-7 radar...


Simply speechless if any of these deals go through actually, either one of them is huge let alone all three.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604572701045424128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604577865755926529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604593177658359811
@Gomig-21 I am not that free we have a lot to do but I will try to do it.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

The SC said:


>


@Gomig-21 I found the video. Here is the video where he said that we have 17 SU-35 (min -->13:48)

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604522037954990080


----------



## Ghostkiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605127995655692290


----------



## Ghostkiller




----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


> @Gomig-21 I found the video. Here is the video where he said that we have 17 SU-35 (min -->13:48)



Amazing! Thank you for taking the time to find it I really appreciate it!


----------



## Gomig-21

Ghostkiller said:


>



Another wannabe lol. I guess it's ok as lomg as theior stuff is interesting a bit.

Problem is he has a picture of a OS F-15 hanging on that wall I'll have to comment on his page to take it down immediately, if not sooner!

Unless the lousy son of a bitch USA which unconditionally supports that crap-hole apartheid state supporter of killing Palestinians and stealing their lands and destroying their homes continues and they don't even scold it or tell it enough of that, then we want NOTHNG to do with that POS or any more of their military equipment. This is a matter of principal.

I don't know if Saudiya has spoken out about the brutal torture those PIGS are doing to Muslim Palestinians in Sheikh Jarra neighborhood stealing it slowly but surely. but I know PRESIDENT SISI IS THE ONLY ONE WHO ADDRESSED THAT LOUSY US FOREIGN POLICY ABOUT THE ATORICITIES THAT ARE GOING ON THERE.

That said, unless they put a COMPLETE end to that despicable cowardly (I could say ,much worse words but chose not to since I will most likely be leaving this forum within a few months maybe sooner for good but don't want it to be on a ban but if it needs to be that way screw it, let it be) but as I was saying if the filthy US foreign policy doesn't intervene and show mercy to the great people of Palestine being treated like criminals for carrying their own flags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Imagine that coming from those scum-sucking hog Jews?

Unless they don't cut all that buillshit out and apologize to all the people of Palestine and leave Al Aqsa Masjid completely they don't belong having security there it's a Muslim and Palestinian Masjid what are a bunch of derelict Jews doing running security there? Go figure that out?

Then we can tell this guy who's fascinated by the F-15 like we said before, unless they come with:
-UNQUESTIONALBLY BRAND NEWLY BUILT F-15EX PLUS
- 500 JDAM kits
- 1000 AIM-120C-7s
- 500 AIM-9X
- 1.500 JSOW cms
- Every aircraft (assuming 20 or 24 cheap bastards) every one of them carries the AN/APG-82 Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radar and NOTHING LESS!!!!!

And they don't tell us where to fly them with and they CERTAINLHY DON'T EVER TELL US WHICH AIRPORTS TO HOUSE THEM IN, ARE THEY OUT OF THEIR MINDS CRAZY?!??!!?!??!???!??!?!?

It none of those demands are met. they can go to the seventh hell of Iblis and NEVER have any relationships with them and bring on CAATSA! Let's see how far you get with the Saudy Arabia and the UAE whom have already given up on you and your outrageous conditions and half of African allies of Egypt we don't know the bunch of assholes that we are, are waiting so long to slap our hands on the table. Tell them to keep their lousy $1.3 billion we don't want a penny of it and NEVER speak to us of human rights again. Many more Rafales, Typhoons and break out the Su-35SEGYPT you bithces on a power trip!

I'm fed up with everything and please fellas, don't try to cool me down I've been around for a LOOOOOOOOOOOG effing time and seen how they've treated us because (partly because we're freebie hungry bitches) but mostly because of that shithole next door. Enough is enough. CHINA, here we come see how you feel about that you controlling American freakazoids.
-


----------



## sami_1

Tactical Report is always looking for excitement and considers any talks or offers from any country as a deal and does not have credibility

Egypt generally does not buy used fighters since 2004
But the Chinese offer may be related to naval attack aircraft to support the Egyptian navy as a low cost platform





The JH-7A is armed with a series of missiles and ammunition, and it is a platform for the following ammunition:
CM-302
CM-400AKG
HD-1A
KF-98A
KF-088C
YJ1000




_MIRAGE-2000 AND ALPH JET NEAR END OF LIFE_

Thus, it may be a deal to pass the purchase of large quantities of ammunition that Egypt is interested in Like the PL-15


----------



## Ghostkiller

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 907096
> 
> 
> Tactical Report is always looking for excitement and considers any talks or offers from any country as a deal and does not have credibility
> 
> Egypt generally does not buy used fighters since 2004
> But the Chinese offer may be related to naval attack aircraft to support the Egyptian navy as a low cost platform
> View attachment 907097
> 
> 
> The JH-7A is armed with a series of missiles and ammunition, and it is a platform for the following ammunition:
> CM-302
> CM-400AKG
> HD-1A
> KF-98A
> KF-088C
> YJ1000
> View attachment 907098
> 
> _MIRAGE-2000 AND ALPH JET NEAR END OF LIFE_
> 
> Thus, it may be a deal to pass the purchase of large quantities of ammunition that Egypt is interested in Like the PL-15
> 
> View attachment 907099


That's why I don't trust Tactical Report that much. We don't need a bomber in our inventory. I prefer much a multirole- fighters who can carry anti-ship missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Ghostkiller said:


> That's why I don't trust Tactical Report that much. We don't need a bomber in our inventory. I prefer much a multirole- fighters who can carry anti-ship missiles.







The JH-7A 

is a light bomber aircraft, and its price will not exceed 30 million dollars after development. It has a range that allows it to strike targets in Ethiopia, for example, without refueling.
In addition to what was shown of part of its ammunition and the possibility of developing it, whether for another improved version of the engine with a capacity of more than 22,000 pounds, or even reducing the weight of the aircraft by replacing the avionics with newer ones of less weight, which increases the volume of internal fuel and raises the performance of the aircraft






It was easy to integrate the latest Chinese cruise missiles, and he did not know about the level of the radar, which is most likely to be parallel to the radar of the J-10C plane.




The offer may have some attractiveness to study, especially with the high prices of planes in general


----------



## The SC

Ghostkiller said:


> That's why I don't trust Tactical Report that much. We don't need a bomber in our inventory. I prefer much a multirole- fighters who can carry anti-ship missiles.


*Pretty interesting!*

The newer JH-7A airframe is lighter and stronger than that of the original JH-7 variant, giving the JH-7A model a maximum armament load of 9000 kg, compared to the Sukhoi Su-24 and Su-30 at 8000 kg and the General Dynamics F-111 at 11,000 kg. As it is lighter and less complex than the variable geometry wing Su-24 and F-111 or the multi-role Su-30, the JH-7 is considerably cheaper to produce and operate. Although it does not have the air-to-air performance of the Su-30, its range is greater. The JH-7 in PLAAF service has no significant aerial combat role, since large quantities of specialized aircraft are available for that purpose. The JH-7/A represents a significant strike capability for the PLANAF and *its load capacity allows the aircraft to carry 2 (JH-7) or 4 (JH-7A) domestically-made YJ-82 anti-ship missiles in maritime strike operations. *It can also be armed with infra-red homing air-to-air missiles such as the PL-5. Internal armament comprises a single 23mm twin-barrel GSh-23L auto-cannon.

*Electronic attack*
A photograph which has recently appeared on the Internet shows Chinese Peoples' Liberation Army Naval Air Force Xian JH-7A 81667 carrying what are believed to be some form of electronic attack pods similar to those used on the EA-6B Prowler and E/A-18G Growler. This aircraft is from the 6th Naval Air Division/16th Fighter-Bomber Air Regiment at Shanghai-Dachang. There have been a number of reports recently from Chinese sources that the JH-7A had been selected for development as an electronic attack platform and this photograph appears to confirm that development is underway.






Having studied British naval losses in the Falkland War caused by anti-ship missiles fired by Super Etendard attack jets, the PLA Naval Airforce decided to adopt the bomber into a dedicated maritime strike platform lugging large anti-ship missiles linked to Type 243 radar capable of detecting large warships over one hundred miles ahead.

The Flying Leopard has two cards it can play to carry its weight in modern warfare. The first comes in the form of the four KD-88 or YJ-83 subsonic anti-ship missiles it can carry underwing that can attack ships over 100 miles away, using an active radar-seeker to home in on the terminal phase. This means it doesn’t have to penetrate too deep into an air defense umbrella to accomplish its mission.. China has also been developing a supersonic YJ-12 anti-ship missile, which it claims the JH-7 will carry. This would prove much more difficult to defend against than the YJ-83, as it would be able to race up to four times the speed of sound and attack vessels up to 250 miles away.

The second lies in the use of powerful KG600 jamming pods to suppress the radars on board enemy warships, decreasing detection range and accuracy. These could not only help a JH-7 evade interception, but increase the likelihood of its missiles piercing the multiple layers of defenses possessed by modern warships. 

The jamming pods are often coupled with LD-10 and YJ-91 anti-radiation missile designed to home in on radars from up to sixty miles away, making such jets a nasty threat for air-defense vessels. Some JH-7s have also been seen carrying sensor pods designed to spy on enemy signals (ELINT).


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@The SC i agree with ghostkiller, jh7a isn't needed in the airforce since there are alot of better aircraft for the job, namely f16 block 40/52, mirage 2000 and rafale which is the best in multiple capability roles. I see tegas as better then jh7a just for the tot and manufacture capabilities


----------



## Gomig-21

Beny Karachun said:


> Are you sure? you didn't get the Tupelov-16, a strategic bomber armed with cruise missiles?
> View attachment 905625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tupolev Tu-16 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



TU-16 with its Kelt missiles that had the range of a pig farm. We used them in Sinai and destroyed many of your pig tank columns. See, even a modern day Russian Israeli want's Egypt to ONLY have defensive weapons.

Think about it for a minute, gentlemen, before the arrival of the Rafale, did we have a single potent offensive fighter? Oh let's say like an F-15 from the 70's or 80's etc.? NOPE, NEVER and that is why the US and the zios are losing their minds over the Su-35SE. They want to keep us down like slaves but the chains are breaking as we speak.

Sadat was an average military man, but he was NEVER to run that war, Shazly was the one to do it and he would have had the one-eyed bandit crying rivers of tears after that super arrogant stint he made with the BBC a few years prior hahahahaha. That was one of the BEST interviews of a land thieving zionist pig breaking down forced to call the Egyptians a true fighting force. Just cuz they caught us by surprise in 1967 really got his idiot head.

Shazly knew very well that our air force was no match to the thieving zionist with our MiG-21s with barely 20 minutes in afterburner. Sukhoi-7 and MiG-17 against F-4 E Phantom IIs, Mirage 5 they called Neshers to avoid sanctions from a bad deal with France and A-4 Skyhawks hahahaha just to escort any bomber. He knew very well that even with Backfires we would lose valuable bomber pilots but still couldn't convince the stubborn Sadat. And he was right, to a certain etentt Imagine all the pregnant Israeli women runin around with dnagly ear curls in their tummies petrified to hell because and Egyptian bomber has reached them and who knows what it's about to drop. But Russian knew this would start a big time war with the USA and they just never had any better fighters.

Shazly was a TRUE MILITARY GENIUS unlike that phony one-eyed bandit scumbag. was a true military genius and Sadat, as great a man as he was too proud to take Shazly's words on several occasions, the main one was to send a squad of sagger heros to stop the thieves in their place, that would've been golden!

Sadat wanted the Tu-22 Backfire even just to scare the crap out of you Israelis and not necessarily kill a bunch of innocent civilians like you do today on a daily basis. Something that can fly at Mach 1.8 and roar over the skies of Tel aviv like your filthy air force used to send F-15s at Mach 1.6 right over Cairo just to scare us but mostly to test out air defenses near the capital. But unless you dropper a single filthy snotty napkin, you were neve going to find out where those were hidden.

Sadat wanted to give you a taste of your own filthy medicine with the faster and much longer ranged Backfire, but the Russians refused.
So, my main point to all the other Arab fellas on thread is that the Russians did have a certain compassion for the thieving scum yet they gave us just enough weapons to DEFEND ourselves which is still the mantra today that we need to change strongly, Sissi seems to be the only one who really cares about doing that. So maybe it is time to try the Chinese who won't fear us as scummy and vengeful people who respect peace treaties etc, Hey, the Russians had the 30 Sju-35SEs already built but I think that has a lot to do with $$$$ that they're running out of instead of principles. The principles would be if it does happen, whether they would sell us the super deadly R37M. That will determine whether they care about blowing up Israeli AWACs (WHICH WE'RE NOT EVEN IN THE SLIGHTEST BIT INTERESTED IN DOING UNBELIEVABLE) we just want the capability in case something like that pops up and we have the munition to do the job instead of looking and seeing we're not wearing any underwear plus be able to destroy other attackers not just the zionitst thieves.

But the SOB US foreign policy has made sure they put the kiobache on that for now. Man frig CAATSA and start using some of that extra money coming in from private firms to improve the economy.

*What does CAATSA entail exactly?* Anyone know? Is it strictly military or economical? If it's strictly military and that they would immediately withdraw the $1.3$ billion in military aid bribing they've been bribing us ;like losers for probalby leally cheack money because we're such self-serving losers with no pride to dpo the right thing. Sorry if this hurts any of my Egyptian brothers but it's the truth and I already know @sami_1 agrees with me to a certain extent, BUT, if any of you other fellas think I'm wrong, just tell me politely tell me and we can have a civil discussion about it 0/1110 years I say keep and shove it where the sun don't shine!!!! We need to be freed from those shackles of modern-day slavery it's pathetic! Is it strit

If it would involve the latter, that is a serious breach of human violation and should be IMMEDIATELY taken to international court and teach those bastards a lesson. Get a petition signed by an entire group of probably 90+ countries the US is pulling this illegal crap on and put an end to it once and for all and tell them to back away from our business. If they want to end our ability to fly the C-16s, tell them to take them with them. We don't want then anymore since you even limit the radar's capability! What kind of an ally disrespects another one who has fiercely committed to the peace treaty ? Not a very hard question anyone up for answering without looking it up?

It's been this way since the start of recorded history. the strong hold down the weak for their interests until the weal revolt and put an end to the vile and filthy thieving dishonestly.

It would've been the easiest defeat in the world t blow up that leaking POS Demona and watch 3/4 of Israe in the dark and really stick it to her take up until that cow got on her knees and begged and sued for peace which would have INCUDED Jerusalem!


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> TU-16 with its Kelt missiles that had the range of a pig farm. We used them in Sinai and destroyed many of your pig tank columns. See, even a modern day Russian Israeli want's Egypt to ONLY have defensive weapons.
> 
> Think about it for a minute, gentlemen, before the arrival of the Rafale, did we have a single potent offensive fighter? Oh let's say like an F-15 from the 70's or 80's etc.? NOPE, NEVER and that is why the US and the zios are losing their minds over the Su-35SE. They want to keep us down like slaves but the chains are breaking as we speak.
> 
> Sadat was an average military man, but he was NEVER to run that war, Shazly was the one to do it and he would have had the one-eyed bandit crying rivers of tears after that super arrogant stint he made with the BBC a few years prior hahahahaha. That was one of the BEST interviews of a land thieving zionist pig breaking down forced to call the Egyptians a true fighting force. Just cuz they caught us by surprise in 1967 really got his idiot head.
> 
> Shazly knew very well that our air force was no match to the thieving zionist with our MiG-21s with barely 20 minutes in afterburner. Sukhoi-7 and MiG-17 against F-4 E Phantom IIs, Mirage 5 they called Neshers to avoid sanctions from a bad deal with France and A-4 Skyhawks hahahaha just to escort any bomber. He knew very well that even with Backfires we would lose valuable bomber pilots but still couldn't convince the stubborn Sadat.
> 
> He was a true military genius and Sadat, as great a man as he was too proud to take Shazly's words on several occasions, the main one was to send a squad of sagger heros to stop the thieves in their place, that would've been golden!
> 
> Sadat wanted the Tu-22 Backfire even just to scare the crap out of you Israelis and not necessarily kill a bunch of innocent civilians like you do today on a daily basis. Something that can fly at Mach 1.8 and roar over the skies of Tel aviv like your filthy air force used to send F-15s at Mach 1.6 right over Cairo just to scare us but mostly to test out air defenses near the capital. But unless you dropper a single filthy snotty napkin, you were neve going to find out where those were hidden.
> 
> Sadat wanted to give you a taste of your own filthy medicine with the faster and much longer ranged Backfire, but the Russians refused.
> So, my main point to all the other Arab fellas on thread is that the Russians did have a certain compassion for the thieving scum yet they gave us just enough weapons to DEFEND ourselves which is still the mantra today that we need to change strongly, Sissi seems to be the only one who really cares about doing that. So maybe it is time to try the Chinese who won't fear us as scummy and vengeful people who respect peace treaties etc, Hey, the Russians had the 30 Sju-35SEs already built but I think that has a lot to do with $$$$ that they're running out of instead of principles. The principles would be if it does happen, whether they would sell us the super deadly R37M. That will determine whether they care about blowing up Israeli AWACs (WHICH WE'RE NOT EVEN IN THE SLIGHTEST BIT INTERESTED IN DOING UNBELIEVABLE) we just want the capability in case something like that pops up and we have the munition to do the job instead of looking and seeing we're not wearing any underwear plus be able to destroy other attackers not just the zionitst thieves.
> 
> But the SOB US foreign policy has made sure they put the kiobache on that for now. Man frig CAATSA and start using some of that extra money coming in from private firms to improve the economy.
> 
> *What does CAATSA entail exactly?* Anyone know? Is it strictly military or economical? If it's strictly military and that they would immediately withdraw the $1.3$ billion in military aid bribing they've been bribing us ;like losers for probalby leally cheack money because we're such self-serving losers with no pride to dpo the right thing. Sorry if this hurts any of my Egyptian brothers but it's the truth and I already know @sami_1 agrees with me to a certain extent, BUT, if any of you other fellas think I'm wrong, just tell me politely tell me and we can have a civil discussion about it 0/1110 years I say keep and shove it where the sun don't shine!!!! We need to be freed from those shackles of modern-day slavery it's pathetic! Is it strit
> 
> If it would involve the latter, that is a serious breach of human violation and should be IMMEDIATELY taken to international court and teach those bastards a lesson. Get a petition signed by an entire group of probably 90+ countries the US is pulling this illegal crap on and put an end to it once and for all and tell them to back away from our business. If they want to end our ability to fly the C-16s, tell them to take them with them. We don't want then anymore since you even limit the radar's capability! What kind of an ally disrespects another one who has fiercely committed to the peace treaty ? Not a very hard question anyone up for answering without looking it up?
> 
> It's been this way since the start of recorded history. the strong hold down the weak for their interests until the weal revolt and put an end to the vile and filthy thieving dishonestly.


200km range in 1967 is "range of a pigfarm"? Lol, you had better and more weapons yet we still kicked yours ***.

Who cares about your Su-35? Stands no chance against our 4th generation aircraft, let alone our F-35s.

I don't know dude, Vietnamese guys with MiG-21s and MiG-17s fared well better against American F-4 Phantoms than you did against ours. Nesher didn't participate in any war against you, the French embargoed us and didn't send us our Mirage Vs. 

Military genius? I guess getting a whole army encircled and crying to Brezhnev to stop the war counts as a military genius.

I don't know what the hell you're talking about in the other 90% of your comment.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> MiG-21s with barely 20 minutes in afterburner.


F-16s can only go 20 minutes with full afterburner as well, what's your point lol?


----------



## joker88

Beny Karachun said:


> F-16s can only go 20 minutes with full afterburner as well, what's your point lol?


You are still so terrified of the Egyptian army that you object to any Egyptian arming
Go cry far away because I can bring you all the fear that your leaders obsess about🤣


----------



## sami_1

Gomig-21 said:


> TU-16 with its Kelt missiles that had the range of a pig farm. We used them in Sinai and destroyed many of your pig tank columns. See, even a modern day Russian Israeli want's Egypt to ONLY have defensive weapons.
> 
> Think about it for a minute, gentlemen, before the arrival of the Rafale, did we have a single potent offensive fighter? Oh let's say like an F-15 from the 70's or 80's etc.? NOPE, NEVER and that is why the US and the zios are losing their minds over the Su-35SE. They want to keep us down like slaves but the chains are breaking as we speak.
> 
> Sadat was an average military man, but he was NEVER to run that war, Shazly was the one to do it and he would have had the one-eyed bandit crying rivers of tears after that super arrogant stint he made with the BBC a few years prior hahahahaha. That was one of the BEST interviews of a land thieving zionist pig breaking down forced to call the Egyptians a true fighting force. Just cuz they caught us by surprise in 1967 really got his idiot head.
> 
> Shazly knew very well that our air force was no match to the thieving zionist with our MiG-21s with barely 20 minutes in afterburner. Sukhoi-7 and MiG-17 against F-4 E Phantom IIs, Mirage 5 they called Neshers to avoid sanctions from a bad deal with France and A-4 Skyhawks hahahaha just to escort any bomber. He knew very well that even with Backfires we would lose valuable bomber pilots but still couldn't convince the stubborn Sadat. And he was right, to a certain etentt Imagine all the pregnant Israeli women runin around with dnagly ear curls in their tummies petrified to hell because and Egyptian bomber has reached them and who knows what it's about to drop. But Russian knew this would start a big time war with the USA and they just never had any better fighters.
> 
> Shazly was a TRUE MILITARY GENIUS unlike that phony one-eyed bandit scumbag. was a true military genius and Sadat, as great a man as he was too proud to take Shazly's words on several occasions, the main one was to send a squad of sagger heros to stop the thieves in their place, that would've been golden!
> 
> Sadat wanted the Tu-22 Backfire even just to scare the crap out of you Israelis and not necessarily kill a bunch of innocent civilians like you do today on a daily basis. Something that can fly at Mach 1.8 and roar over the skies of Tel aviv like your filthy air force used to send F-15s at Mach 1.6 right over Cairo just to scare us but mostly to test out air defenses near the capital. But unless you dropper a single filthy snotty napkin, you were neve going to find out where those were hidden.
> 
> Sadat wanted to give you a taste of your own filthy medicine with the faster and much longer ranged Backfire, but the Russians refused.
> So, my main point to all the other Arab fellas on thread is that the Russians did have a certain compassion for the thieving scum yet they gave us just enough weapons to DEFEND ourselves which is still the mantra today that we need to change strongly, Sissi seems to be the only one who really cares about doing that. So maybe it is time to try the Chinese who won't fear us as scummy and vengeful people who respect peace treaties etc, Hey, the Russians had the 30 Sju-35SEs already built but I think that has a lot to do with $$$$ that they're running out of instead of principles. The principles would be if it does happen, whether they would sell us the super deadly R37M. That will determine whether they care about blowing up Israeli AWACs (WHICH WE'RE NOT EVEN IN THE SLIGHTEST BIT INTERESTED IN DOING UNBELIEVABLE) we just want the capability in case something like that pops up and we have the munition to do the job instead of looking and seeing we're not wearing any underwear plus be able to destroy other attackers not just the zionitst thieves.
> 
> But the SOB US foreign policy has made sure they put the kiobache on that for now. Man frig CAATSA and start using some of that extra money coming in from private firms to improve the economy.
> 
> *What does CAATSA entail exactly?* Anyone know? Is it strictly military or economical? If it's strictly military and that they would immediately withdraw the $1.3$ billion in military aid bribing they've been bribing us ;like losers for probalby leally cheack money because we're such self-serving losers with no pride to dpo the right thing. Sorry if this hurts any of my Egyptian brothers but it's the truth and I already know @sami_1 agrees with me to a certain extent, BUT, if any of you other fellas think I'm wrong, just tell me politely tell me and we can have a civil discussion about it 0/1110 years I say keep and shove it where the sun don't shine!!!! We need to be freed from those shackles of modern-day slavery it's pathetic! Is it strit
> 
> If it would involve the latter, that is a serious breach of human violation and should be IMMEDIATELY taken to international court and teach those bastards a lesson. Get a petition signed by an entire group of probably 90+ countries the US is pulling this illegal crap on and put an end to it once and for all and tell them to back away from our business. If they want to end our ability to fly the C-16s, tell them to take them with them. We don't want then anymore since you even limit the radar's capability! What kind of an ally disrespects another one who has fiercely committed to the peace treaty ? Not a very hard question anyone up for answering without looking it up?
> 
> It's been this way since the start of recorded history. the strong hold down the weak for their interests until the weal revolt and put an end to the vile and filthy thieving dishonestly.
> 
> It would've been the easiest defeat in the world t blow up that leaking POS Demona and watch 3/4 of Israe in the dark and really stick it to her take up until that cow got on her knees and begged and sued for peace which would have INCUDED Jerusalem!








*Libyan Tu-22 EGYPT AFTER TEST IT REFUSED TO ACCEPT*

The main points in previous wars were that the capabilities of the Egyptian Air Force were less than the Israeli ones for reasons related to an American and Russian agreement to calm the situation. The Russians were providing less capable weapons than those provided by the West to the Israelis, but we forget the most important thing.

The main problem was the failed leadership in Egypt since 1952, starting with the hostile policy adopted by the regime against the West and the Arab monarchies, as well as the socialist rub, which is a dilution of rotten communist thought, in addition to the modest level of leadership. The Egyptian private sector, and the result was known, is a series of severe defeats and economic failure until today, because the pattern of leadership continues. The honorable people are still fighting in the private sector in favor of the corruption system linked to the army’s economy. The politician thinks he is the leader of the state of the army, intelligence, and military production. Absolutely they are protected from fighting their corruption in any case

We come to another point, the Russians offered Egypt the TU-22, the first versions, whose capacity did not exceed the capabilities of the TU-16, at a high cost, and Egypt rejected it.
You used to get backward weapons, but a country to this day does not develop education enough to develop scientific research, so Egypt remains a backward country. I will not be convinced because their interests go beyond the Egyptian homeland


The military in Egypt fought against any Egyptian achievement in the field of drones and electronics, even the most insignificant of them, such as receivers for television sets. They set backward policies that serve the interests of the failed military-industrial complex, according to the standards of the amount of attention and spending on it, and giving it the monopoly of the local market without any effort. The problem remains in the management and leadership style that considers To narrow interests for failure. Therefore, we find that the economic crises in Egypt continue, debts escalate, and failure in all development projects. Military fracture and the thought of self-sufficiency lead to dwarfing economies and failure in development. Therefore, continuing to support these economies will lead to cases of complete failure, such as Syria, Libya, Yemen, Iraq, all of them are failed military regimes. The country looks at its narrow interests and against the people, and its end is known. The crises in Egypt are caused by the sleep of the current government, which is desperate for stability and quality with the same policy to spoil the current practice. So, of course, no development occurs.
India left the vast production to the private sector, which gives better results than the government sector.

We come to another point. The CAATSA law does not represent any real problem for Egypt

American aid to Egypt does not represent Egypt's spending on imports for 5 days, i.e. the value of the aid is not worth anything. It is only because the American equipment continues to be in the service of the Egyptian army in return for various services.
American policy in the Middle East is against Arab and Egyptian interests, and America buys the Egyptians for 1,300 million dollars to obtain additional services from Egypt, such as the priority of passage in the Suez Canal, the innocent passage of American planes in Egyptian airspace, not opposing American ambitions in the Gulf, Libya, and Sudan. Another example





The Egyptians will protect American and non-Western interests in the Red Sea and bear the consequences of any wars in the Red Sea using the Egyptian Navy. Therefore, it will provide Egypt with perhaps a number of warships for the Egyptian Navy, free or semi-free, such as the failed LCS, so that Egypt will rehabilitate them and use them as patrol ships in the south of the Red Sea

The Americans gave Egypt a grant of 3 million dollars to study energy production projects such as wind turbines and solar energy, and financing the first 500 million dollars. This is in the interests of the Americans. America considers that one of its main sources of strength is energy and its control over the energy market. Also a blow to the sources of Russian power in the field of energy, which it exports to Europe.
That is, the Egyptian regime provides the Americans with obligations of loyalty and obedience in energy files and the protection of American interests
At the same time, the Americans did not provide anything of value to Egypt. On the contrary, the US dollar and Egypt's attachment to it led to economic crises. It is true that times have increased because the management of monetary policy was not professional. A country relies on bonds and hot money in its monetary policy. The former central bank manager has corruption files, and we demanded a lot to overthrow him, and it was found out that the director of the central bank failed, the case also has suspicions of corruption in general. We leave this point


----------



## sami_1

Arming with Russia and China

The Russians are now in a bad situation, and therefore any military demands of countries such as Egypt and Algeria are in a stage of being fully welcomed, because their markets are narrowing.
To illustrate a simple example, the Russians did not sell the SU-35 to Iran for a simple reason. There are Saudi threats to the Russians if they sell this plane to Iran.
Simply because the Saudis will, in this case, provide support to Ukraine, whether with Saudi weapons or financial support, so this point was taken into consideration by the Russians.
While Iran sought from the Russians to obtain technologies in the field of weapons for manufacturing inside Iran and expanding the Iranian industrial base, and perhaps the most important thing for Iran is the production of a modern turboprop engine such as the RD-33 in Iran or even the AL-21 and its development in Iran so that Iran can develop Iranian aircraft locally while Iran repairs On avionics flown in from Iran or even unannounced spits from Italy and possibly Turkey

Therefore, the Russians are interested in exporting R-37M missiles to Egypt and even R-77M missiles. Is it in the interest of the Russians to leave the maintenance and development of the MIG-29M aircraft for India, which can simply integrate the AESA radar into the aircraft and provide it with Indian ammunition such as the ASTRA 2 or even the PL-15 tray?
We are still fully convinced that the SU-35 deal is complete with updates on the radar and the aircraft's electronic warfare systems. Also, the deal does not represent a major change in the balance of power in the region, but it is important to Egypt's vital interests. What is the value of 30 aircraft? The actual needs of Egypt are 60-120 aircraft.
Egypt has limitations in arming Western Rafale & EUROFUGHTER fighters
These aircraft have limited armament systems and a very high price, and no price restrictions reduce the volume of what is obtained.


A simple example shows the cost of the European MICA NG & METEOR air-to-air missiles
Between 1.5-2 million euros, if not more, and the strangest failure to counter the dumping of suicide drones and air-to-air missiles, for example, the production lines of the SAHAD-136 aircraft. One line produces 36 aircraft per day.
The AMRAM missiles used in the NSAMS system now cost $1.5 million. Simply put, the IRIS-T air defense missile costs $750,000.
To confront its path, it is worth 20 thousand dollars. When Ukraine announces that it has succeeded in overthrowing all marches, although this is not true, it is economically disastrous, and therefore Orkia and the West lose.
So it requires much less expensive ammunition and this is not available to the West

We come to the most important point. There will be competition between China and America in exporting the F-35 and FC-1
The F-35 is a failed plane, everyone complains about it, and its operating rate is low. Therefore, the Chinese and Koreans overcame this problem in their fighter programs.




Therefore, we hear about Egypt's negotiation over the FC-31 aircraft, mainly related to the replacement of the eighty-seventh installments of the F-16 fighters, 87 aircraft and 20 Mirage-2000 aircraft.
Rafale and Eurofighter deals replace Mirage-5 fighters
Americans, when they feel that countries are ignoring them, change their theory of matters, especially if there is seriousness on the part of countries regarding these points
Global industrial complexes are moving to Asia instead of from Europe and America to China and Asian countries
American and European plans to fight China economically, even with a war of treatments, will fail as usual. The West's attempt to weaken countries and its economic policy to impoverish countries is reflected on them. The Egyptian regime is forced to deal with russia, Chinese, Indians, Europeans and Gulf countries in local currencies. The current solution to postpone the crises of the Egyptian economy and prolong the life of the ruling regime in Egypt is the tendency to adopt a basket of currencies in commercial transactions. Consequently, the need for the dollar decreases and returns to its real value, as it is a currency whose strength is in controlling energy sources and selling oil in dollars, while a currency is not covered with gold, i.e. it is not equal to anything even with the strength of the American economy Debts in the tens of trillions
That is why the Americans found out that many of the outdated or technologically backward regimes, such as:
Hummer vehicles and chassis, American NAVI STAR INTERNATIONAL transport vehicles, and even forced to use the VULCAN cannon, simply because there are alternatives that have less cost and financial value. Would America present LCS ships to Egypt if these ships were really effective or efficient? Of course, no, you only get from America the scum of production. Global

The same thing, the Egyptians sought to develop M1 tanks and M113 armored vehicles. This is the result of the failure of the military leaders to develop local programs with international cooperation in the development of tanks and the production of new tanks with self-capabilities as a result of the weak performance of the leaders as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sapei

Foinikas said:


> Time for Tobruk government to take charge of Libya. Then we can have form a triangle.



The tobruk criminals already got a proper beating. They are irrelevant. Tripoli is in charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Sapei said:


> The tobruk criminals already got a proper beating. They are irrelevant. Tripoli is in charge.


Not criminals. If anything,they're more decent and moderate than the ones in Tripoli. What exactly is Tripoli in charge of? The majority of the country is under HoR control and most of the oilfields as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sapei

Foinikas said:


> Not criminals. If anything,they're more decent and moderate than the ones in Tripoli. What exactly is Tripoli in charge of? The majority of the country is under HoR control and most of the oilfields as well.



Tripoli is in charge of the majority of the population all legit institutions etc. Benghazi criminals might have the oil but the revenue from all oil sales goes into Libya's government account in Tripoli. 

It is over for the french/gulf scheme in Libya. Benghazi criminals were finished on the battlefield.


----------



## Beny Karachun

joker88 said:


> You are still so terrified of the Egyptian army that you object to any Egyptian arming
> Go cry far away because I can bring you all the fear that your leaders obsess about🤣


Oh big and strong Egypt is being dictated by the terrified tiny Israel?

Just saying our record against you is 5 - 0


----------



## Gomig-21

Beny Karachun said:


> Oh big and strong Egypt is being dictated by the terrified tiny Israel?
> 
> Just saying our record against you is 5 - 0



Why don't you just round it off to 10-0 You filthy thieves saw A huge opportunity to take Sinai with the help of the French and the Brits and Eisenhower made you tuck your filthy and disgusting infested tail like the filthy thieving cowards that you are and the best part was that not only did the French TUCK THEIR TAIL IMMEDIATELY and perform the same embarrassing the walk off the embarrassing shame, but so the did filthy Brits who thought they owned our canal and you see, each has their own motives but yours was the FILTHIESTE, (THE MOST DISGUTONG OF ALL AND SHOWS YOUR TRUE FLITHY CHARACTHCTER WHICH YOU STILL USE TO BEATH Palestinian WOMAN YOU SCUMBAG!!! TRYING TO STEAL OUR LAND JUST LIKE YOU DID AM THEN FIGURING OUT OK, THAT ACT OF SCUMBAG SCUM DIDN'T WORK THEN YOUR FITHY GENERALAS SAT WAIT IT FOR 11 YEARS, THE MINIUTE A GARRISON IS INSTALED ON ONE OF THE ISLANDS IN BAD EL MANDAB AS A REQUEST FROM Saudia ARABIA WHO DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH MEN AT THE THE TIME, THAT WAS ALL THE COWARDLY PRETEXT YOU NEEDED YOU FOR WAR.

THE BLOCKED THE B;OCKED THE BAD EL MANDAB CHANEEL THAT'S AN ACT 0F WAR AMD FUNY HOW WELL PRPAREED YOU SCUMBAGS WERE TO FIGHT SYRIA AND Jordan AND THE SAME TIME. YOU THINK PEOPLE ARE STUPID TRYING TO TELL ME THE tU-16 WITH BARELY THE RANG OF 12 KILO;TERS HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA WAS WHAT THESE MILITATY GNIUESES WERE THINKING AND A Russian Jew like you getting pounded in the air of attrition as well as 1973 losing every post on that steaming dung wall we destroyed in hours and remind me since our air force was nowhere near a powerful as yours. how many of your jets littered the Sinai and the Battle of Al Mansoura where before that the SA-2s and 6s were pounding you left and right trying to fly low to evade the main radar......SURPRISE BITCHES!!!!

A lousy garrison of who knows 300 men WTF were they gonna do when one of you r ugly and foltjy ships comes through> YOUR THEFT [PLAN WAS CLEAR AS DAY AND THE BEST PART WAS THE ASSWIPE HIDING HIS FACE AS HE ALUTED THE Egyptian COMANDER AND GAVE HIHM YOU FIRTHY START OF SAIVID FLAG.

And the BEATING YOU TOOK in that war in 1973 makes it even sweeter because the taping for the world to see but you never showed them the BEATING YOU TOOK you tried to enforce on us was so absurd you were going to lose your tree lousy generals in 1 hour in Shamel and so what happened then, you tucked your fithy disgusting infested with live l tails between your legs and did a 2nd WALK OF SHAME HAHAHHA.

War of attrition, you couldn't believe we were knocking down your A4a and FITHY FLYING BUSSES IN THE PHANTOMS AND GETTING SHOT DOWN OVER THE GULG OF SUEZ WITH 2 Mig-21 VS 6 OF THE BIGGEST COWARDLY F-4 PILOTS WHO RAN AS FAS AS THEY COULD TO SINAI.

GUESS WHAT SINAI IS TODAY YOUY THIEVING SCUM? THAT'S RIGHT, IT BELONGS TO US, EGYPT, NOT YOU OF NOT THE 1/3 PORTION THAT COW GOLDA WANTEEDTO KEEP TO HERSELF AND ONE OF THE BESTS THINGS MUBARAK DID IS NOT ONE SAND PEBBLE LEAVES EGYTP/

Remind me how many F-4 and !4 and Neshsers littered Sinai and the Delta after th battle of al Mansoura destroyed 17 of your 50 or so newly provided Amercian Jets and Nixon was like WHAt!

Ho many of your 3 types littered the Egyptian desert and Delta and you STOPPED cutting through there like the asses you were. That shut you down in a heart beat, 5-0 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAH clown.

This is what Sadat wanted and the Russian refused because they knew there would he a lot pof deat Russian jews in that shihole.






What about all the Egyptians that died from the penetration of the filthy jews aircraft? That's ok, thought, they're only Arabs and Muslims who cares those MFs, Thank GOD things are changing for the better and the BEST part is that there might be a cold peace, but we can't stand then scum lying land thieving Palesxtinianat wman beaters. SCUMBAGS. 

Just imagine, fellas, had Egypt ony had 5 of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Gomig-21 said:


> Why don't you just round it off to 10-0 You filthy thieves saw A huge opportunity to take Sinai with the help of the French and the Brits and Eisenhower made you tuck your filthy and disgusting infested tail like the filthy thieving cowards that you are and the best part was that not only did the French TUCK THEIR TAIL IMMEDIATELY and perform the same embarrassing the walk off the embarrassing shame, but so the did filthy Brits who thought they owned our canal and you see, each has their own motives but yours was the FILTHIESTE, (THE MOST DISGUTONG OF ALL AND SHOWS YOUR TRUE FLITHY CHARACTHCTER WHICH YOU STILL USE TO BEATH Palestinian WOMAN YOU SCUMBAG!!! TRYING TO STEAL OUR LAND JUST LIKE YOU DID AM THEN FIGURING OUT OK, THAT ACT OF SCUMBAG SCUM DIDN'T WORK THEN YOUR FITHY GENERALAS SAT WAIT IT FOR 11 YEARS, THE MINIUTE A GARRISON IS INSTALED ON ONE OF THE ISLANDS IN BAD EL MANDAB AS A REQUEST FROM Saudia ARABIA WHO DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH MEN AT THE THE TIME, THAT WAS ALL THE COWARDLY PRETEXT YOU NEEDED YOU FOR WAR.
> 
> THE BLOCKED THE B;OCKED THE BAD EL MANDAB CHANEEL THAT'S AN ACT 0F WAR AMD FUNY HOW WELL PRPAREED YOU SCUMBAGS WERE TO FIGHT SYRIA AND Jordan AND THE SAME TIME. YOU THINK PEOPLE ARE STUPID TRYING TO TELL ME THE tU-16 WITH BARELY THE RANG OF 12 KILO;TERS HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA WAS WHAT THESE MILITATY GNIUESES WERE THINKING AND A Russian Jew like you getting pounded in the air of attrition as well as 1973 losing every post on that steaming dung wall we destroyed in hours and remind me since our air force was nowhere near a powerful as yours. how many of your jets littered the Sinai and the Battle of Al Mansoura where before that the SA-2s and 6s were pounding you left and right trying to fly low to evade the main radar......SURPRISE BITCHES!!!!
> 
> A lousy garrison of who knows 300 men WTF were they gonna do when one of you r ugly and foltjy ships comes through> YOUR THEFT [PLAN WAS CLEAR AS DAY AND THE BEST PART WAS THE ASSWIPE HIDING HIS FACE AS HE ALUTED THE Egyptian COMANDER AND GAVE HIHM YOU FIRTHY START OF SAIVID FLAG.
> 
> And the BEATING YOU TOOK in that war in 1973 makes it even sweeter because the taping for the world to see but you never showed them the BEATING YOU TOOK you tried to enforce on us was so absurd you were going to lose your tree lousy generals in 1 hour in Shamel and so what happened then, you tucked your fithy disgusting infested with live l tails between your legs and did a 2nd WALK OF SHAME HAHAHHA.
> 
> War of attrition, you couldn't believe we were knocking down your A4a and FITHY FLYING BUSSES IN THE PHANTOMS AND GETTING SHOT DOWN OVER THE GULG OF SUEZ WITH 2 Mig-21 VS 6 OF THE BIGGEST COWARDLY F-4 PILOTS WHO RAN AS FAS AS THEY COULD TO SINAI.
> 
> GUESS WHAT SINAI IS TODAY YOUY THIEVING SCUM? THAT'S RIGHT, IT BELONGS TO US, EGYPT, NOT YOU OF NOT THE 1/3 PORTION THAT COW GOLDA WANTEEDTO KEEP TO HERSELF AND ONE OF THE BESTS THINGS MUBARAK DID IS NOT ONE SAND PEBBLE LEAVES EGYTP/
> 
> Remind me how many F-4 and !4 and Neshsers littered Sinai and the Delta after th battle of al Mansoura destroyed 17 of your 50 or so newly provided Amercian Jets and Nixon was like WHAt!
> 
> Ho many of your 3 types littered the Egyptian desert and Delta and you STOPPED cutting through there like the asses you were. That shut you down in a heart beat, 5-0 HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAH clown.
> 
> This is what Sadat wanted and the Russian refused because they knew there would he a lot pof deat Russian jews in that shihole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about all the Egyptians that died from the penetration of the filthy jews aircraft? That's ok, thought, they're only Arabs and Muslims who cares those MFs, Thank GOD things are changing for the better and the BEST part is that there might be a cold peace, but we can't stand then scum lying land thieving Palesxtinianat wman beaters. SCUMBAGS.
> 
> Just imagine, fellas, had Egypt ony had 5 of these.


I don't know what dimension you're talking about, in this dimension Egyptians were humiliated virtually in every engagement with Israel


----------



## sami_1

The main reason for supplying Egypt with the USS Freedom LCS-1
Egypt assumes command of the joint international force in the Red Sea to protect American and Gulf interests. Instead of America being present at a higher cost and losses in the event of clashes, another country assumes responsibility for some of the used ships used in these tasks.
A profitable deal for the Americans, they find someone to protect their interests at a low cost and implement their agenda through the Egyptian Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

Beny Karachun said:


> Oh big and strong Egypt is being dictated by the terrified tiny Israel?
> 
> Just saying our record against you is 5 - 0


A short while ago, we put two F-15 fighters and an Egyptian plane into your airspace. Your problem is that you brag a lot and cry a lot to your mother.
Go and change your diaper, and if you want me to show you crying, your flags are now crying from the development of the port of Arish

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Oublious

lol

Buying weapons specially Fighters is buying geo politics. So if the West do not give you BVR missiles means they don't acknowledge you 😆. You can not turn your face to west and east, like you are buying potatoes. That SAMI is a big joke ahaha, going to Indians make you pathetic. And other day asking Pakistan, and then going to China. But before that Frane or UK. They should try Sweden for Gripen😆.

Egypt army is led by losers what can not understand ther geo politic situation. You close the door against the West and buy Chinese fighters with weapons case closed, but at this rate even the Chinese will not sell you that level equipments.

Turkey did buy S400 because of Geo politics from Russians not because of they didn't gived us no airdefence systems. From Greece to Pkk reasons and that will stay like this, we will not get F16. OR we will accept Greec EEZ and Pkk in syria or we will go own way but we are not going to Russia give me SU35 or to China.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Foinikas

sami_1 said:


> View attachment 907639
> 
> The main reason for supplying Egypt with the USS Freedom LCS-1
> Egypt assumes command of the joint international force in the Red Sea to protect American and Gulf interests. Instead of America being present at a higher cost and losses in the event of clashes, another country assumes responsibility for some of the used ships used in these tasks.
> A profitable deal for the Americans, they find someone to protect their interests at a low cost and implement their agenda through the Egyptian Navy
> View attachment 907650


Ya akhy,I read about it at a greek site yesterday. Is it true that you're actually getting them?



Oublious said:


> You can not turn your face to west and east, like you are buying potatoes.


No that's actual what Erdoğan is doing. Going from West to East


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Beny Karachun said:


> Oh big and strong Egypt is being dictated by the terrified tiny Israel?
> 
> Just saying our record against you is 5 - 0


Its actually 3-1 in reality. 1970 war was a stalemate and 1973 was an egyptian victory. Israel was only victorious on Golan heights. If your going to ask for sources then I'll refer you to previous links, articles posted on this thread by other comitted members. 
Also in the suez crises, the egy airforce at that time was pounding israeli formations getting into sinai, only for the French and brittish to help you attain an easy win. I dont care if egypt closed the straits of tiran. Doesn't change the fact that hadn't it been for the brits and French, they wouldn't have gotten far. Quite the opposite, they would've gotten bogged down.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Its actually 3-1 in reality. 1970 war was a stalemate and 1973 was an egyptian victory. Israel was only victorious on Golan heights. If your going to ask for sources then I'll refer you to previous links, articles posted on this thread by other comitted members.
> Also in the suez crises, the egy airforce at that time was pounding israeli formations getting into sinai, only for the French and brittish to help you attain an easy win. I dont care if egypt closed the straits of tiran. Doesn't change the fact that hadn't it been for the brits and French, they wouldn't have gotten far. Quite the opposite, they would've gotten bogged down.


Yes 1973 was a victory maybe in some parallel universe.

Egypt lost every war. 1948, 56, 67, 70 and 73.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Titanium100

Beny Karachun said:


> Yes 1973 was a victory maybe in some parallel universe.
> 
> Egypt lost every war. 1948, 56, 67, 70 and 73.



Israel is beyond deluded as they celebrate wars that didn't even occur like the 6 days war as victory.. An army can't take a building full of armed gangs in 6 days let alone win war it is logically not feasible..

The offensive was called-off due to US pressure and threatening to get involved as nobody was willing to fight washtington at that period of time.. Israel is tiny as fuk bro and can't conventionally beat 2 non-state actors Hamas or Hezbollah at the same time if they were go to war


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> Israel is beyond deluded as they celebrate wars that didn't even occur like the 6 days war as victory.. An army can't take a building full of armed gangs in 6 days let alone win war..


In your universe,do Israelis lose the war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> In your universe,do Israelis lose the war?



It is not about universe but as far as ground reality goes that stuff was bogus.. Israel can't conventionally roll-over non-state actor like Hezbollah on their northern front.. It will be a dog-fight they have all the necessary tolls in place such as tunnels, trenchs, anti-tank pads, drones, stinkers, BMs and CMs..

Israel's influence comes from politics and being a US outpost.. If the Americans were to sell Israel it could be gone over-night

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> It is not about universe but as far as ground reality goes that stuff was bogus.. Israel can't conventionally roll-over non-state actor like Hezbollah on their northern front.. It will be a dog-fight they have all the necessary tolls in place such as tunnels, trenchs, anti-tank pads, drones, stinkers, BMs and CMs..
> 
> Israel's influence comes from politics and being a US outpost.. If the Americans were to sell Israel it could be gone over-night


You don't believe that Israel defeated the Arabs in the 1967 war?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> You don't believe that Israel defeated the Arabs in the 1967 war?



It was a called-off war that is what happened in truth. They got threats from Wasthington and called it off as they were not able to fight NATO... It never even barely started when it was waved-off due to pressure coming from you know where


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> It was a called-off war that is what happened in truth. They got threats from Wasthington and called it off as they were not able to fight NATO... It never even barely started when it was waved-off due to pressure coming from you know where


The Israelis destroyed the Egyptian Air Force on the ground,they turned against Syria and Jordan fast and took Eastern Jerusalem. Their example of a pre-emptive strike remained a classic strategy in military history and many countries tried to immitate it for decades!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> The Israelis destroyed the Egyptian Air Force on the ground,they turned against Syria and Jordan fast and took Eastern Jerusalem. Their example of a pre-emptive strike remained a classic strategy in military history and many countries tried to immitate it for decades!



Just for training purposes hire 10 gunmen and put them in a huge complex building or into a bank give them endless ammos and send in the army to take that building. they will be able to hold more then 6 days according to my calculations... You can do this anywhere in Athens..

Does a 6 days war come off to your brains and intellect as realistic... Is it intellectually feasible for someone with thinking brains to believe in that... It defies logic... It was a cancelled war period.. Truth is simple. The attacking side calculated it was better then losing more by engaging NATO in a time frame they weren't ready to take on NATO which was the right decision by them


----------



## Foinikas

Titanium100 said:


> Just for training purposes hire 10 gunmen and put them in a huge complex building or into a bank give them endless ammos and send in the army to take that building. they will be able to hold more then 6 days according to my calculations... You can do this anywhere in Athens..
> 
> Does a 6 days war come off to your brains and intellect as realistic... Is it intellectually feasible for someone with thinking brains to believe in that... It defies logic... It was a cancelled war period.. Truth is simple. The attacking side calculated it was better then losing more by engaging NATO in a time frame they weren't ready to take on NATO which was the right decision by them


----------



## Titanium100

Foinikas said:


> View attachment 907806



Whatever rocks your boat I guess.. Cheers


----------



## Beny Karachun

Titanium100 said:


> Just for training purposes hire 10 gunmen and put them in a huge complex building or into a bank give them endless ammos and send in the army to take that building. they will be able to hold more then 6 days according to my calculations... You can do this anywhere in Athens..
> 
> Does a 6 days war come off to your brains and intellect as realistic... Is it intellectually feasible for someone with thinking brains to believe in that... It defies logic... It was a cancelled war period.. Truth is simple. The attacking side calculated it was better then losing more by engaging NATO in a time frame they weren't ready to take on NATO which was the right decision by them


Are you retarded?

Put 10 gunmen in a building and in a war their building will be bombed by artillery, tanks and aircraft and completely destroyed in less than an hour, let alone more than 6 days, no one is going to try and capture a building intact in a war.

Also the Sinai is mostly open desert. Also try surviving in the heat of the Sinai for two days without water supply.


----------



## Foinikas

Beny Karachun said:


> Are you retarded?
> 
> Put 10 gunmen in a building and in a war their building will be bombed by artillery, tanks and aircraft and completely destroyed in less than an hour, let alone more than 6 days, no one is going to try and capture a building intact in a war.
> 
> Also the Sinai is mostly open desert. Also try surviving in the heat of the Sinai for two days without water supply.


I don't know wtf he is reading. We're talking about some of the most famous conflicts in history. What's next? Israelis can't fight? I don't understand this mentality. At least the Americans and the Soviets had the guts to admit that Germans were some of the best soldiers in the world.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606551797723795456






LCS ships are agile and powerful fighters capable of defeating counter threats from any enemy, thanks to their advanced technological equipment.

It is also distinguished by its ability to operate in shallow waters and to deal with the various threats that it may encounter in these conditions. These threats are as follows:

1- Small speedboats with explosives
2- Naval mines
3- Submarines
4- Gathering intelligence and reconnaissance

It is in the middle size between a frigate and a corvette, and is characterized by very high technology, advanced armament, and a stealth hull that makes it able to confront stronger or higher-armed units in shallow waters, which makes it an alternative to more specialized and older units such as minesweepers or larger and more expensive ones such as destroyers.

The US Navy's Littoral Combat Ships (LCS) are of two different classes, the Freedom class and the Independence class.

These two classes were designed and built by two industrial teams, led by Lockheed Martin and General Dynamics, respectively.

Littoral combat ships are equipped to accept different payloads, called mission packages, that can deploy both manned and unmanned vehicles, which can be quickly swapped. The three mission packages include mine countermeasures, antisubmarine missions and anti-surface missions.

The United States of America is the only operator of this type of vessel so far.

The LCS ships, in both versions, include Sikorsky MH-60R and MH-60R Seahawk helicopters, which are equipped with the latest submarine detection devices and are armed with submarine-destroying torpedoes. They also have the ability to launch drones. Both of them have different types of air defense missiles and machine guns, in addition to the types of radar and electronic warfare packages.

There have been some improvements in the ship’s ability to defend itself. Five littoral combat ships are equipped with Naval Strike Missile launchers, giving the class a medium-range surface-to-surface strike capability. A total of 13 ships will be equipped with the weapon in the coming years.

The ships are also moving away from the contractor-based maintenance approach that has slowed down both classes’ ability to be repaired while underway, the report says. Sailors are doing about 40 percent of the preventative maintenance work while deployed, a percentage that is expected to increase to 65 percent by October 2022.

Since the news mentioned that the ships are from Lockheed Martin, Lockheed Martin is the producer of the Freedom-class LCS. While the Independence category is currently produced by Austal USA and formerly General Dynamics.

Last summer, US media reported that the Navy was seeking to decommission four Freedom-class ships that entered service only a few years ago due to the huge budget and excessive costs.

These littoral combat ships are among the most modern in the US Navy..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Beny Karachun said:


> Yes 1973 was a victory maybe in some parallel universe.
> 
> Egypt lost every war. 1948, 56, 67, 70 and 73.


Whatever floats your boat. Like I said, 3 to 1, if you want sources then go to the previous posts that have been made in the thread.
@Foinikas what do you mean by "our universe" exactly? 67 was an egyptian defeat, 1970 was a stalemate, and 73 was an egy win.


----------



## Foinikas

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Whatever floats your boat. Like I said, 3 to 1, if you want sources then go to the previous posts that have been made in the thread.
> @Foinikas what do you mean by "our universe" exactly? 67 was an egyptian defeat, 1970 was a stalemate, and 73 was an egy win.


That guy was saying there was no war in 1967 and that the Israelis didn't win.


----------



## Gomig-21

iF YOU PAKISTANIS DON'T LIKE WHAT I Write ABOUT THOSE FITHY backstabbing ISRAELI BEATING PALESTONAINA OMEN AND STEALING OUR LAND, JUTS SAHY SO. Thyen we'll know where you stand too.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Foinikas said:


> That guy was saying there was no war in 1967 and that the Israelis didn't win.


Idk what he really meant by that. They had air dominance and military high command panicked and ordered all equipment to be left and retreat all the way back behind suez canal. Thats why I hate Abdul hakim amr, he was the reason the L was sealed. Shazly on the other hand, It would've been much better hadn't it been him In power at 67.


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Whatever floats your boat. Like I said, 3 to 1, if you want sources then go to the previous posts that have been made in the thread.
> @Foinikas what do you mean by "our universe" exactly? 67 was an egyptian defeat, 1970 was a stalemate, and 73 was an egy win.

















Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_War




History: https://www.history.com/topics/middle-east/yom-kippur-war













United Nations Resolution 338 | Definition, History, & Facts


United Nations Resolution 338, resolution of the United Nations (UN) Security Council that called for an end to the Yom Kippur (October) War of 1973, in which Israel faced an offensive led by Egypt and Syria. The ambiguous three-line resolution, which was adopted unanimously (with one...



www.britannica.com










Now you're gonna give me some "credible" Arab and Soviet sources right?


----------



## Foinikas

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Idk what he really meant by that. They had air dominance and military high command panicked and ordered all equipment to be left and retreat all the way back behind suez canal. Thats why I hate Abdul hakim amr, he was the reason the L was sealed. Shazly on the other hand, It would've been much better hadn't it been him In power at 67.


Amr was the guy with the moustache? I remember Shazly,he was the younger guy with a good reputation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sami_1

Beny Karachun said:


> View attachment 907875
> 
> 
> View attachment 907876
> 
> 
> View attachment 907877
> 
> Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_War
> View attachment 907878
> 
> History: https://www.history.com/topics/middle-east/yom-kippur-war
> 
> View attachment 907879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations Resolution 338 | Definition, History, & Facts
> 
> 
> United Nations Resolution 338, resolution of the United Nations (UN) Security Council that called for an end to the Yom Kippur (October) War of 1973, in which Israel faced an offensive led by Egypt and Syria. The ambiguous three-line resolution, which was adopted unanimously (with one...
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 907881
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're gonna give me some "credible" Arab and Soviet sources right?




We must understand the nature of the Israelis, the original enemies of Egyptian civilization.
The difference between Judaism and the ancient Egyptian moral book, which considers lying a great crime
The Jewish religion does not encourage honesty, as lying is permissible among the Jews, and this is their basic belief. Sometimes they lie that they are the owners of the Pharaonic civilization, which came thousands of years after the Egyptian pyramids existed, so they claim that they are its daughters. Egyptian civilization more than 8000 years and more than 3000 years before the advent of the Jews

We come to another point, Israel, a state made by modern Western civilization to prevent and delay its rivers by dismantling the Arab countries with one religion and one language, that is, a temporary functional state like the Crusader emirates, regardless of the dreams of the Jews and their antichrist

Which country was made by England and was sponsored by France and America? The liar who says that there were no French planes in the October War
Year Qty
Dassault Mirage IIIBJ,Shachak " 64/86 5 *SPD
" " IIICJ " " 62/82 76 *SPD
" " IIIRJ " 63 (2) *SP
"(IAI) " IIIC Salvo " *70 72/73 (1)
" " Kfir [proto] *70 (1) *SP
" " " C-1 *71 75/82 27
" " " C-2 {F} *75? 77/95 70 *SPD
" " " C-2-2 (TC-2) " *80 82/95 50 *xPD
" " " C-7 " * 83/04 (160+) *xPD
" " " TC-7 " * 83/04 1 *S
" " " C-10 [D] * .
" " Nesher A {F} *69 71/79 51 *SD
" " " B " * 71/79 10 *SD
" Mystere IIC [in mkgs] 0
" " IVA {F} 55/71 64 *xD
" Super Mystere SMB.2 " Sa'am 58/75 47? *xPD
" Ouragan " 55/73 75 *xPD
deH. D.H.82 Tiger Moth " 47/49 4 *SP

As for the entire Israeli planes until 2005
A.C. 1121B Jet Commander {F} 71/71 1 *S
"(IAI) Westwind " *70 73/98 2 *SP
" " " Sea Scan,Shachaf {N} *75 77/04 3 *SPD
Aero L.39 Albatros {F} 91 2 *SP
Airspeed Consul " 49/56 14 *SPD
" Oxford " 51/57 4 *SP
Auster A.O.P.3 {F} 48/ 18-20 *xPD
" A.O.P.5 " 47/52 15 *SPD
" J1 Autocrat " 47/49 5 *xPD
Avro Anson " 49/56 9 *SPD
Beech D-18S, C-45 " 60/63 1 *SPD
" 35 Bonanza " 47/53 3 *xPD
" 65-B80 Queen Air, Zamir " 74/03 18 *SPD
" 90 King Air, Ute, Shhafit" ,Tsufit 75/97 10 .
" RU-21A,D " /98/04 9 .
" B200 Super King Air " 83/04 5 *SPD |
" RC-12D ", Kookiya " 84/04 12 *SPD
Bell 47G-3B Sioux, Hibari " 65/68 13 *xPD
" 205A, UH-1D Iroquois " 67/82 64 *xPD
"(Agt) AB205A-1 " {F} 67/88 40 *x
" 206 Jet Ranger, Seyfan " 71/04 36 *SPD
" " " " {N} 84 2+
" " L-3 Long Ranger,Seyfaneet {F} 86/04 6 *SP
" " OH-58D AHIP Combat Scout " 4 .
"(Agt) AB.206 Jet Ranger {F} 1 *S
" 209, AH-1E Huey Cobra " Tsefa 89/97 16 *SP
" " AH-1F " " " /93/97 30 *SP
" " AH-1G " " " 74/04 18 *xPD
" " AH-1Q " Tow Cobra " 81/97 (18) *xP
" " AH-1S TOW Cobra " 78/04 42 *xPD
" 212, UH-1N Twin Two-Twelve" Anapha 74/04 62 *xPD
Boeing(Douglas) B-17G Flying Fortress{F} 48/56 3 *SPD
" KC-97 Stratofreighter {F} Anak 68/78 9 *SP
" 377M Stratocruiser  " " 64/78 5 *SPD
" 707 R'em " 71/04 34 *SP
" 707-100
" 707-300
" 720
" EC707 Chasidah, Shen'hav
" KC707 Saknayee *D
" Phalcon AEW Bdolach, Tavas
" RC707 Barboor, Topaz
Bristol Beaufighter IIF 48/48 1 
" " 10 {F} 48/49 4 *SPD
B-N. BN-2A Islander, Ankor " 73/87 10 *xPD
Bucker(GTAF) Bu 181D Bestmann, "Goumhouria67/69 1 *SP
Cessna R172, T-41D Mescalero " 67/74 2 *P
" 180 Skywagon " 68/74 2 *SPD
" 182 Skylane " 87/94 4 *S
" 206 Stationair 6, " Chaheet 74/96 36 *SP
Con. PBY-5A Catalina " 51/56 3 *xPD |
Curtiss C-46 Commando " 48/52 10+ *xPD
Dassault Mirage IIIBJ,Shachak " 64/86 5 *SPD
" " IIICJ " " 62/82 76 *SPD
" " IIIRJ " 63 (2) *SP
"(IAI) " IIIC Salvo " *70 72/73 (1)
" " Kfir [proto] *70 (1) *SP
" " " C-1 *71 75/82 27
" " " C-2 {F} *75? 77/95 70 *SPD
" " " C-2-2 (TC-2) " *80 82/95 50 *xPD
" " " C-7 " * 83/04 (160+) *xPD
" " " TC-7 " * 83/04 1 *S
" " " C-10 [D] * .
" " Nesher A {F} *69 71/79 51 *SD
" " " B " * 71/79 10 *SD
" Mystere IIC [in mkgs] 0
" " IVA {F} 55/71 64 *xD
" Super Mystere SMB.2 " Sa'am 58/75 47? *xPD
" Ouragan " 55/73 75 *xPD
deH. D.H.82 Tiger Moth " 47/49 4 *SP |
" D.H.89A Dragon Rapide " 47/50 6 *SPD |
" D.H.98 Mosquito T.III " 51/57 3 *xPD
" " " B.IV " *P
" " " FB.VI " 51/56 60(+?) *PD
" " " B.9 51/58
" " " PR.16 {F} 48/57 6 *PD |
" " " NF.30 " 51/57 few *PD
" " Sea " TR.33 " 54/56 14 *PD
" " " NF.38 50/57 80
Total " 300?
DHC DHC-1B-1 Chipmunk T.10 {F} 49/54 1 *SPD
Dornier Do 27 Dror " 64/82 35 *xPD
" Do 28B-1 Skyservant " Agoor 71/03 14 *SPD
Douglas C-47 Dakota, Pe're " 48/00 28 *SPD
" RC-47 " Barvaz "
" C-54D Skymaster, DC-4 " 48/49 2 *SPD
" DC-5 " 48/55? 1 *SPD
" A-4B Skyhawk, Ahit " 66/ 25
" A-4D " " 68/ 48
" A-4E " " 68/01 100+ *xPD
" TA-4E " " 69/86 10 *D
" A-4F " " 69/86 :19? *D
" TA-4F " " 72 10
" A-4H " " 67/97 188 *xPD
" TA-4H " " 67/04 25 *SPD
" TA-4J " " /94/04 27 *xP
" A-4M " " 73/83 18 *x
" A-4N " II, A-4M " 72/04 129 *xPD
Fairchild F-24R Argus " 48/49 4 *SPD
Fokker S.11 Instructor {F} 49/56 41 *xPD
G.D. F-16A Fighting Falcon " Netz 80/03 87 *xP
" F-16B " " " " 80/03 11 *SP
" F-16C " " " Barak 87/04 115 *xPD
" F-16D " " " Brakeet 87/04 84 *SP
" F-16I " " " Suefa 03/05 102 . |
Gloster(AvF) Meteor T.7 " 53/70 6 *SPD
"(Fkr) " T.7A " 58/70 2 *S
" " T.8 " 57/70 3 *SP
" " F.8 " 53/65 11 *SPD
" " FR.9 " 54/65 7 *SPD
"(AW) " NF.13 " 56/63 6 *SPD
Grob G 120A Snonits " 02/04 17 *SP
Grumman G-44 Widgeon " 48/49 2 *xPD
" OV-1D Mohawk, Atalef " 74/81 2 *SPD
" E-2C Hawkeye, Daya " 77/95 4 *SPD
" Gulfstream I " 86/86 1 *S
" " 550 Nachson " (o04)04?/ 5 *x |
HAL Dhruv? |
Hiller 360, HTE-2, UH-12B {F} 51/59 2 *SPD
" UH-12E-4 [capt.] " 67/67 1 *P
Hughes 500MD Defender, Lahatoot" 79/96 50+ *xPD
IAI Arava " *69 73/04 15 *xPD
" Lavi " *86 86/94 3 *SPD
" Nammer * ( )
" Raam? * .
" Shahal? * 90
Lockheed Hudson {F} 48/54 3 *SPD
" 18 Lodestar " 48/49 1 *SD |
" 49, C-69 Constellation{L} 48/49 3 *SD
" C-130E Hercules {F} Karnaf 73/04 12 *SPD
" C-130H " " " 71/04 10 *SP
" KC-130H " " 76/04 2 *SP
" EC-130 " Yanshuf " 76/04 2 .
" JSF " . |
McD. RF-4C Phantom II 67/67 4 .
" F-4D ",2000 , Kurnass{F} *87 89/04 (50?) *xPD
" F-4E " " 69/04 204 *xD
" F-4E(S) " ,RF-4X, Oref " 75/02 (3) *SP
" RF-4E " " 70/ (2) . |
" " " " 71/04 18 *xPD
" F-4P " 83/92 (3)
MDC F-15A Eagle, Baz {F} 76/04 49 *SPD
" F-15B " " " 79/04 7 *SPD
" F-15C " Akef " 81/04 76 *SPD
" F-15D " " " 81/04 37 *SPD
" F-15I " Ra'am " 97/04 25 *xPD
MDH AH-64A Apache, Petan " 90/04 42 *xPD
" AH-64D Sharaf " |
Mess.(Avia) Bf 109G-6(S-199) " Sakeen 48/49 25 *xPD
Mik-Gur. MiG-15bis, Fagot [cim]" 56/ 2
" " MiG-17, Fresco " " 65/68 3 *xP
" MiG-21F-13, Fishbed C " " 66/71 7 *xP
" MiG-23MLD, Flogger " " 89/90 1 *P
" MiG-27ML, " G 89/ 1 .
" MiG-29, Fulcrum {F} 97 2 *P
Mil Mi-8, Hip [cim] " 73/78/ a # *P
Miles Aerovan 4 " 48/48 1 *SPD
" Gemini 1A " 48/50 1 *SPD
Mraz Sokol [capt.] " *P |
Noorduyn C-64A Norseman " 48/54 17 *PD
Nord 1203/II Norecrin 6 " 48/49 2 *SPD |
" 2501-IS Noratlas 55/78 38
"(HFB) N.2501D " {F} 16 *SPD
NAA T-6 Harvard, Texan " 48/63 90 *xPD
"(Nrdyn) AT-16 " " 48/74 *x
" P-51D Mustang " 48/61 44-49 *xPD
"(Can) CL-13B Sabre 6 " 55ca 24 *xP
Piaggio P.149D " 68/72 3 *P
Pilatus PC-6/A Turbo Porter " 63/68 2 *SPD
Piper Pa-11 Cub Special " 48/68 20 *SPD |
" Pa-18 Super Cub "Cheevayee 48/03 60 *SPD
" Pa-20 Pacer " 59/69 1 *SPD
" Pa-22 TriPacer " 59/69 1 *SPD
" Pa-31 Navajo? " 87/94 2 *S
Republic F-84F Thunderstreak " [FRA] 56/56 *PD |
" RC-3 Seabee " 48/49 1 *SPD
RWD 13 " 47/50 2 *xPD
Sikorsky S-55, H-19D Yona " 56/63 6 *xPD
" S-58, CH-34 Choctaw " Tarnegol 58/69 31 *SPD
" S-65,CH-53 Sea Stallion " Yasur 69/04 36 *SPD
" S-65Oe, S-65C-2 " 81/97 2 *S
" " Yas'ur 2000 *92? 93/97 :35 *D
" S-70A, H-60A Blackhawk {F} Yanshuf 93/04 25 *xPD
Slingsby T.30B Perfect 3 " 1 *S
" T.31B Kirby Cadet " 1 *SP
"(IAI) T.41 " * 57?/68 1+ *xP
SNIAS Alouette II, Zarzir " 57/82 15 *xD
" Dauphin 2, HH-65A {N} 85/04 2 *SPD
" " SA365G,SA366G {F} 85/90 22 *SP
" " AS565 Panther " Atalef 96/04 2 *xP
" Super Frelon, SA321J " Tsir'ah 66/91 14 *xPD
" Gazelle, SA342L [cim] " 82/88 2 *SP |
"(Fouga) Magister, CM170R " Snoonet  59/88 25 *xD
"(IAI) " " " *60 60/88 157? *P
" " , AMIT " Tsoukit" *81 83/04 80 *xPD
Socata MS 893A Ralleye E " 65/73 1 *SPD
" TB 20 Trinidad, Pashosh " 95/01 22 *SP
Stearman PT-17 Kaydet " 48/61 :50 *xPD
Sud SO.4050-A Vantour IIA " 57/72 19 *SPD
" SO.4050-N " IIBR " 58/72 4 *SPD
" SO.4050-N " IIN(E) " 58/72 8 *SPD
Sukhoi Su-7BM, Fitter A 67/71 2
Supermarine Spitfire 9b {F} 48/ *x
" " LF.9e " 48/55 mostcd *xPD
" " HF.9Trop 51/52 c50d83
" " LF.16 48/55 50d
Taylorcraft Plus C, BC, BL {F} 47/49 2 *xPD
Temco TE-1A Buckaroo " 49/54 1 *SP
Ultralights 82?/83? 5
Vultee BT-13A Valiant {F} 48/49 2 *xPD
WWS Wrona bis “V'rona” " 1 *S
Yakovlev Yak-11 Moose [capt.] 61/65 1 *P
http://www.worldairforces.com/Countries/israel/isr.html

The list shows the full extent of Western arming of this functional state, which never recognizes the true size of its losses in wars to create an illusion of victory and superiority that is not real, despite all the huge spending on this artificial entity.

Simply put, everyone provided Israel with complete technical superiority over the Arab countries to prevent them from having any fair chances in the fight

The Jews, by their nature, have neither honor nor dignity
Wars of deception 48 and 56, whether other countries, such as France and England, participated in the war against Egypt and claimed that they had won, oh tragedy

For a war or even a ban on arming the Arabs through the corrupt organization the United Nations at the time

We will not tell him you are lying, but we will give him an example of what they said about their defeat in the October War







Is the victor in the October war crying and begging for support so that it does not collapse?






Any successes achieved by Israel were due to the betrayals of leaders in Syria and the appointment of already failed leaders such as the drug-addicted junkie and the women, Abdul Hakim Amer, Minister of Defense among Abdel Nasser’s crimes and not with Jewish competence







I do not know this Jew insisting on insulting his country and reminding us of their crushing defeat in the October War




Do you want to try this to try again






The Jewish boy does not fully understand that his conversations are not useful, but that I talk to Mia Khalifa as a benefit from it







Come to the end

You fought for ideology in Aktor, and you and your ideology failed
Our Islamic religion informed me that you will come to Palestine again 1400 years ago. Do you know why until the people of the land get rid of your evil? You are implementing the plans of the Lord to eliminate you. Do not hasten the war with Egypt. At some point, it will happen. From you and not to dreams will rule the antichrist

Now you are at peace with Egypt because you are weaker and you know fully that you are not capable of Egypt despite your plans and your alliance with Turkey, Ethiopia and even Iran from under the table. With all this you cannot, and as you deal with prevention, we are also ready to strengthen Hamas, Hezbollah and others who declare hostility with you because you are at their level and not their level. A country like Egypt, even if you possess the most powerful weapons, Egypt, 105 million people, will triumph as usual over you, as it triumphed over all its enemies in the end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## joker88

Beny Karachun said:


> Funny how you think today's Egyptian population, which was raped by the Arabs, has anything to do with Egyptian ways. No religious and no ideological connection. If you would put the average Egyptian in front of some Egyptian scrolls he would not know anything about it.
> 
> Second funny thing is you calling Jews liars while you guys keep lying to yourself that the 1973 war only took 6 hours and deluded yourself into thinking you somehow won that war.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, what's your point? Did Egypt have any equipment that's not Soviet besides camels?
> Who said we had no French planes in the October war? I said we didn't have any Neshers. They're unlicensed copies based on the Mirage V which the French refused to sell us after the 1967 embargo, we didn't manage produce them in 1973.
> 
> 
> We didn't have those lol
> 
> 
> Technical superiority? Vietnamese and Koreans managed to do way better with Soviet equipment against F-4 Phantoms and such than you did lol. You just suck.
> Compare Israeli M-48 and centurions to T-62s with no night vision.
> Compare Israeli Uzis with Arab AKMs.
> Compare Israeli non-existent ballistic missile and cruise missile force against the Arab ones.
> Compare the fact Arabs had probably more than 5 times the tonnage of equipment than Israel did.
> Still got owned though lol.
> 
> No honor and no dignity? Hilarious. That's what you say to your superiors that beat you 4 times in a row?
> Hahahaha, we won 1948, 1967, 1970, 1973 all ourselves against you. 1956 was the exception, but we won there as well. Took the Sinai twice lmfao.
> 
> As for the rest of your nonsense, since all you've managed to show is some video of Israeli prisoners of war when in 1973 Israel captured 8000 Egyptians compared to a few hundred Israeli captured by Egypt and Syria, seems like you couldn't prove Egypt somehow won that war. Whereas every reputable source I sent says Israel won.


You talk a lot about things that are all lies.
This time, we brought your soldiers back with Kastur, and next time we will return them to you without clothes and with a mark on their buttocks.









If you are talking about the war and what is in it, why did the soldiers of the breach come out, raising the picture of Sadat, out of love for him or for their salvation from death?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

joker88 said:


> You talk a lot about things that are all lies.
> This time, we brought your soldiers back with Kastur, and next time we will return them to you without clothes and with a mark on their buttocks.
> 
> View attachment 907923
> 
> View attachment 907924
> 
> If you are talking about the war and what is in it, why did the soldiers of the breach come out, raising the picture of Sadat, out of love for him or for their salvation from death?







Don't worry, for every Israeli captured, there's literally 29 Egyptians captured.
You fail to see the bigger picture by sending a bunch of individual points of view.

You are the cowards, thousands of you were captured.


----------



## joker88

Beny Karachun said:


> View attachment 907925
> 
> Don't worry, for every Israeli captured, there's literally 29 Egyptians captured.
> You fail to see the bigger picture by sending a bunch of individual points of view.
> 
> You are the cowards, thousands of you were captured.


Do not count like this. See how many people there are in Egypt and Israel
In other words, if we entered you with our hands only, you would have been under our feet
If you are talking about courage, only one Egyptian soldier, the Lion of Sinai, faced a battalion of infantry mechanics, and you summoned parachutes to kill him in the corridors.
And his accident in the twentieth century, one soldier killed 21 of you dogs
You quickly forget how to remove yourself


----------



## Beny Karachun

joker88 said:


> Do not count like this. See how many people there are in Egypt and Israel
> In other words, if we entered you with our hands only, you would have been under our feet
> If you are talking about courage, only one Egyptian soldier, the Lion of Sinai, faced a battalion of infantry mechanics, and you summoned parachutes to kill him in the corridors.
> And his accident in the twentieth century, one soldier killed 21 of you dogs
> You quickly forget how to remove yourself


Hahahahaha, you again don't see the bigger picture, and pull out some fictional individual cases.
For every Israeli killed, 10 Egyptians died.
For every Israeli captured, 30 Egyptians were captured.

This is courage, this is success, not having 8000 men surrender like cowards. Every war Egypt fought could only be called a blunder, nothing else.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Beny Karachun said:


> View attachment 907875
> 
> 
> View attachment 907876
> 
> 
> View attachment 907877
> 
> Wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yom_Kippur_War
> View attachment 907878
> 
> History: https://www.history.com/topics/middle-east/yom-kippur-war
> 
> View attachment 907879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United Nations Resolution 338 | Definition, History, & Facts
> 
> 
> United Nations Resolution 338, resolution of the United Nations (UN) Security Council that called for an end to the Yom Kippur (October) War of 1973, in which Israel faced an offensive led by Egypt and Syria. The ambiguous three-line resolution, which was adopted unanimously (with one...
> 
> 
> 
> www.britannica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 907881
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're gonna give me some "credible" Arab and Soviet sources right?


You lost all credibility once you used Wikipedia. Didn't even bother to look at the previous sources I assume? Casualties don't really matter either as long as the otherside accomplished a W. Soviet union is an example



Foinikas said:


> Amr was the guy with the moustache? I remember Shazly,he was the younger guy with a good reputation


Yea, a drinker and gambler, does one with such problems deserve a position in the top brass? Absolutely not. During his time egypt was in its lows, sort of like France and Italy in ww2


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> You lost all credibility once you used Wikipedia. Didn't even bother to look at the previous sources I assume? Casualties don't really matter either as long as the otherside accomplished a W. Soviet union is an example


You lost all credibility when you were born.
You can't prove Egypt won this war so you attack 1 of the 6 sources I sent.


----------



## Foinikas

How many MMSC are you going to buy?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Beny Karachun said:


> You lost all credibility when you were born.
> You can't prove Egypt won this war so you attack 1 of the 6 sources I sent.


Resorting to Ad hominems now? Even by your logic you dont make any sense. I had no credibility before I was born, but gained credibility once I became a thing, because you know...I was born, and became human. So congratulations, you dont even know how to insult. The majority of your sources are unreliable. One of the links only talks about the resolution and it going into effect. The source from history.com doesn't even mention who the authors are specifically and what credentials they have to be writing in the site. Only mentioning "history authors" doesn't make it reliable on their website. Tons of bias waiting to happen there. And those first 3 sources? Yeah they just outright say that israel won without even talking into detail on how Sharon's forces were surrounded in Africa proper by egyptian forces from the direction of cairo and a detachment of the second army from the sinai pinensula. Ignoring that info is also confirmation bias. Its counter-intuitive that I repost the sources that other members have already done so here. So idk what your problem is.


----------



## The SC

The Egyptian Navy has upgraded its stock of Automat Anti-Ship Missiles to the Tesio Mk 2/A standard for use on the Pergamini Frigates and possibly in the future by coastal defense batteries.

Egypt also bought a number of new production Tessio MK2/A. The contract also includes a limited number of new production Tessio Mk2/A which are also being supplied to other international customers.

According to MBDA, Egypt is one of the customers that has decided to upgrade at least part of its stock of automats, and has awarded MBDA a contract to upgrade to the Tesio Mk2/A standard for use on its two frame frigates.







The Tessio Mk 2/A is an upgraded type of Automat anti-ship missile that can be launched from both land and ship platforms.

It features modern fully digital on-board electronics, a new missile interface, AESA active radar seeker with signal processing system and high maneuverability.

and a data link that allows retargeting (retargeting) on the fly. The Tessio Mk2/A is also equipped with a new mission control unit and a new launch system.






Weight: 700kg (start of cruise phase)
Length: < 5m (< 5.5m in launching canister)
Range: > 350km

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Beny Karachun

Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> Resorting to Ad hominems now? Even by your logic you dont make any sense. I had no credibility before I was born, but gained credibility once I became a thing, because you know...I was born, and became human. So congratulations, you dont even know how to insult.









Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose said:


> The majority of your sources are unreliable. One of the links only talks about the resolution and it going into effect. The source from history.com doesn't even mention who the authors are specifically and what credentials they have to be writing in the site. Only mentioning "history authors" doesn't make it reliable on their website. Tons of bias waiting to happen there. And those first 3 sources? Yeah they just outright say that israel won without even talking into detail on how Sharon's forces were surrounded in Africa proper by egyptian forces from the direction of cairo and a detachment of the second army from the sinai pinensula. Ignoring that info is also confirmation bias. Its counter-intuitive that I repost the sources that other members have already done so here. So idk what your problem is.


Lol


----------



## Commando91

Guys , is it true that we crashed a total of 26 F-16s?

Do you guys think we will get meteors?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Buschlaid

Would anyone happen to know what unit/branch is the orange triangle? There is also green triangle with two red stripes underneath it on doors and a red square at another door behind it, I wonder what those mean as well (besides being obviously some tactical markings, likely indicate unit or even the vehicle within the unit).
So far I've observed it only on BAE Caiman MRAPs used in Sinai operations and not all of them have it.












The soldier with AK-103 could indicate such Caimans are used by Sa'ka forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Commando91

Buschlaid said:


> Would anyone happen to know what unit/branch is the read triangle?
> So far I've observed it only on BAE Caiman MRAPs used in Sinai operations, but the soldier with AK-103 could indicate such Caimans are used by Sa'ka forces?
> View attachment 908164
> 
> View attachment 908165


he has an Egyptian police patch , hmm I do not know.


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

Those pyramids are only indicative to egyptian vehicles, going back to the post ww2


----------



## SQ8

Are the Mig-35s facing serviceability issues?


----------



## The SC

The surprise of the Egyptian army and Netanyahu's statements..


----------



## Gomig-21

Hella Hop myfavorit3 pitcurs it adlo show you th remendius.


Air battle of MansouraPart of the Yom Kippur War
DateOctober 14, 1973LocationNile Delta, EgyptResult*Egyptian victory.
Attack repelled, no air bases were destroyed.*


Hey @Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose. take a look at the best thin thyme know for, LYING Profusely!!!

*Veracity of claims*​At 22:00 local time Cairo Radio broadcast “Communiqué Number 39”, announcing several air battles that day over a number of Egyptian airfields, the most intensive over the northern Delta area. It claimed that 15 enemy aircraft had been downed by Egyptian fighters for the loss of three Egyptian aircraft, excluding Israeli aircraft shot down near the Suez Canal.[_citation needed_].

now listen to this pile of shit;

*The following morning, October 15, Israel Radio claimed that the IAF had shot down fifteen Egyptian aircraft, a figure later reduced to seven.
AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!
Now you wonder these scum-sucking hogs' are the most hated people in the entire MENA region in Europe to a certain extent and will be depside by the Chinese lying scumbags if they just try talking to Xi not to supply any of the PL 15 or 17 missile to Egypt, make them filthy Israelis pay twice the cost of the missiles and maybe they're thinking about it hahahahahahhaha, wouldn't that be something those cheappo jews paying millions for nothing LOLOLOLOL

ENOUGH OF ALL THIS SCUM SHIT.

CAN'T SEE THE MEMKOS POUNDING LAND MISSILES. THAT WOULD B SOMETHIG SPECIAL TO SEE AS WELL AS THE SU-35SEa.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joker88

SQ8 said:


> Are the Mig-35s facing serviceability issues?


There is no problem and a new armament appears every year



Buschlaid said:


> Would anyone happen to know what unit/branch is the orange triangle? There is also green triangle with two red stripes underneath it on doors and a red square at another door behind it, I wonder what those mean as well (besides being obviously some tactical markings, likely indicate unit or even the vehicle within the unit).
> So far I've observed it only on BAE Caiman MRAPs used in Sinai operations and not all of them have it.
> View attachment 908164
> 
> View attachment 908168
> 
> View attachment 908169
> 
> The soldier with AK-103 could indicate such Caimans are used by Sa'ka forces?
> View attachment 908165


888



Commando91 said:


> Guys , is it true that we crashed a total of 26 F-16s?
> 
> Do you guys think we will get meteors?


Indeed it is possible more than that throughout its service life
Most of his planes operate in the second row
Mirage 2000, Rafale Mig-29 modified, first class, and Su-35 until the official appearance
And the upcoming T50 will be a great helper for them
We are also waiting for China's big show, a surprise for everyone
And for the sick neighbor


----------



## Gomig-21

They're coming they're coming WoooooooooWwwwwwwwwwwwwl At least it's wishful thinking or maybe the remaining 12 believe and Sissi's hand must've been red after a Sisi table slap, the UD black defense minister must've been shocked and IU hope Sissi gave him not only the big heeve hi ho but a HUGE double THE MIDDLE FINDER KHOD YABN EL METNAKA MESH 3zeeen ell kerra F-15 LOL;

















And the flag is still covered! But that's an old one.


SQ8 said:


> Are the Mig-35s facing serviceability issues?



Honestly, the ones we have are an AESA short of a MiG-35. Put and AESA in it and the name will change immediately. What we have is the MiG-29M for single Seaters and 29M2 for 2 seaters. If you happen to just nonchalantly notice the Rafale are also 8 single seaters (which look sssssssoooo much sexier than the 2 seaters) and if we get and EFT, I bet you the same thing will happen and they are certainly not just for training purposes.

To my knowledge, they haven't used any of the MiG-35s so there is no issues with that and they never announced anything like that in our country, It's all hush hush because of JEWS INFILTRATIONS and spies.

Hey Iran, come and we'll teach you how to do that plus we'll show you an F-16 from top to bottom and see what the US biatchas say,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Commando91

Gomig-21 said:


> They're coming they're coming WoooooooooWwwwwwwwwwwwwl At least it's wishful thinking or maybe the remaining 12 believe and Sissi's hand must've been red after a Sisi table slap, the UD black defense minister must've been shocked and IU hope Sissi gave him not only the big heeve hi ho but a HUGE double THE MIDDLE FINDER KHOD YABN EL METNAKA MESH 3zeeen ell kerra F-15 LOL;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the flag is still covered! But that's an old one.
> 
> 
> Honestly, the ones we have are an AESA short of a MiG-35. Put and AESA in it and the name will change immediately. What we have is the MiG-29M for single Seaters and 29M2 for 2 seaters. If you happen to just nonchalantly notice the Rafale are also 8 single seaters (which look sssssssoooo much sexier than the 2 seaters) and if we get and EFT, I bet you the same thing will happen and they are certainly not just for training purposes.
> 
> To my knowledge, they haven't used any of the MiG-35s so there is no issues with that and they never announced anything like that in our country, It's all hush hush because of JEWS INFILTRATIONS and spies.
> 
> Hey Iran, come and we'll teach you how to do that plus we'll show you an F-16 from top to bottom and see what the US biatchas say,


FR??? is there any source?


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

@Gomig-21 whats the source for thisssssss?????


----------



## mack8

Can i just say that i have been following this whole Su-35 saga as it unfolded, and if true it's dissapointing if Egypt would cave in to US blackmail, especially given how US disrespected Egypt with their truly monkey model F-16 sales. 

But hopefully the egyptian leadership would show the americans the finger in the end, that's the only right thing to do.

On another note, i don't remember ever seeing S-300VM in egyptian service, yes there were pictures from Russia, but in all the egyptian army presentations from the last several years i've never seen them.

Are they really in Egypt or the same story of US interference and blackmail happened with S-300VM as well?


----------



## joker88

mack8 said:


> Can i just say that i have been following this whole Su-35 saga as it unfolded, and if true it's dissapointing if Egypt would cave in to US blackmail, especially given how US disrespected Egypt with their truly monkey model F-16 sales.
> 
> But hopefully the egyptian leadership would show the americans the finger in the end, that's the only right thing to do.
> 
> On another note, i don't remember ever seeing S-300VM in egyptian service, yes there were pictures from Russia, but in all the egyptian army presentations from the last several years i've never seen them.
> 
> Are they really in Egypt or the same story of US interference and blackmail happened with S-300VM as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 22Ram_

Gomig-21 said:


> They're coming they're coming WoooooooooWwwwwwwwwwwwwl At least it's wishful thinking or maybe the remaining 12 believe and Sissi's hand must've been red after a Sisi table slap, the UD black defense minister must've been shocked and IU hope Sissi gave him not only the big heeve hi ho but a HUGE double THE MIDDLE FINDER KHOD YABN EL METNAKA MESH 3zeeen ell kerra F-15 LOL;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the flag is still covered! But that's an old one.
> 
> 
> Honestly, the ones we have are an AESA short of a MiG-35. Put and AESA in it and the name will change immediately. What we have is the MiG-29M for single Seaters and 29M2 for 2 seaters. If you happen to just nonchalantly notice the Rafale are also 8 single seaters (which look sssssssoooo much sexier than the 2 seaters) and if we get and EFT, I bet you the same thing will happen and they are certainly not just for training purposes.
> 
> To my knowledge, they haven't used any of the MiG-35s so there is no issues with that and they never announced anything like that in our country, It's all hush hush because of JEWS INFILTRATIONS and spies.
> 
> Hey Iran, come and we'll teach you how to do that plus we'll show you an F-16 from top to bottom and see what the US biatchas say,


Man, they're going to Iran, we ain't getting them. We should start negotiating with Uncle Sam for F-16s upgrades & F-15s.


----------



## mack8

Thanks, i think i've seen it before. Hope they will show it in actual service/ practice firing etc.


----------



## Annatar

Hi everyone, a week ago, I was scrolling through a social media app and I stumbled upon a video about the Illuminati and the New World Order and I went down the rabbit hole.

I discovered a lot of things that happen in the world around us and not many people talk about these things (Probably due to decades of media brainwashing). There are secret societies that control the western governments and global mega corporations and they have a big and wicked plan for the world. They want to lower the population, make a one world government and introduce a messiah like figure (Antichrist). They have been planning this for a long time, they planned the first and second world war and have a plan for a third one, search (Albert Pike's message to Giuseppe Mazzini). I'll list down some of my findings below:
(*Warning - they are so fucked up and weird but apparently they are real*)

- I found out about Jeffrey Epstein's island and the top officials and famous celebrities that used to go there like (Bill Clinton / Prince Andrew / Kevin Spacey). Epstein had a weird painting of Bill Clinton in his house by the way (make of it whatever you want, I really don't understand why he has something like that in his house), try searching about it.

- The child trafficking rings and pedophilia in the top brand companies. Search (Balenciaga scandal).

- Child hunting rituals where the elite satanists torture or release abducted children into the woods and hunt them then drink their blood because apparently a chemical compound called Adrenochrome is found in the blood of children when they have high adrenaline and this Adrenochrome keeps the elites healthy and young. Search (Adrenochrome), (Red shoe club / Link 2) and (Tony Podesta artwork).

- Top US government officials devil worshipping (The Bohemian Grove).





- Jared Kushner's 666 fifth avenue office building, the number 666 is associated with Satan and the Antichrist.

- JFK warned us about secret societies before they assassinated him.





- Former president Eisenhower warned about the misuse of the US military industrial complex.





- Alex Jones who is an independent American journalist and has sources in the CIA and FBI that communicate with him (There are good people in the government who still oppose what is happening) talked about a breakaway civilization and that NASA and the US military industrial complex have technology that is so advanced compared to the technology that we see around us today and is hidden from us. He talked about this in Joe Rogan podcast (#911) which I'll put the link to down below. Alex Jones is legit by the way, he talked about the Epstein island years before it was brought to the media.

- This one might sound silly to you but it's true. A collectible card game called (Illuminati: New World Order) was released in 1994 and I kid you not it had a card with the twin buildings getting exploded (911) and another card with a face mask and vaccines (Covid19). They planned all of this and put the proof in front of our faces because they knew that we wouldn't notice it or care about it. Some of the cards are shown here. Full deck can be found here.

- Mind and behavior control project called (MKUltra). They claim they halted it in 1973 but for sure they developed it even more in secret and still use it on people.

- Search about (*Project Blue Beam*), this is apparently their endgame. it sounds like science fiction but given Alex Jones' claims about the advanced technology that the US secretly possesses, it could be possible.

When you search about most of this stuff, you may not get the results right away, you gonna have to dig deeper or use something like DuckDuckGo extension for private search. for quick results you can try searching on r/conspiracy subreddit , they sometimes provide resources in the posts.

I'm gonna link below the three Joe Rogan podcasts that feature Alex Jones as guest where he talks about some of this stuff. They are long so watch them when you have free time. Also the second one doesn't show up in search results for "some reason", I only found it when it appeared as a suggested video, but when I specifically search for it I don't find it.
















Anyway guys I decided to share this with you to spread awareness. It's all connected, the world is controlled by elite satanists and they are planning for something big and the people are asleep. If you are convinced by this, then please share this knowledge with everyone you can so we can spread awareness as much as possible.


----------



## Annatar

I also kept thinking and wondering if our leadership is aware of what is being planned by these evil elites and, lo and behold, I find that our Marker has made a video about this topic just yesterday (what a coincidence) and revealed at the end of the video that he'll be making a series about it. If Marker made a video about this, then I believe for sure that our leadership knows about all of this and probably have a plan to face what's coming. It somewhat relieved me to know this.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The CH 47F Block II Chinook helicopter is powered by the latest technology​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529902686077861889

CH-47F Block II





The American company "Boeing" for the aircraft industry announced, on Tuesday, that Egypt will buy 12 "Chinook 47" military helicopters from it, in a deal amounting to more than 426 million dollars.

Boeing said in a statement on its website that the US Army had awarded it a contract to produce 12 Chinook 47 aircraft for the Egyptian Air Force.

It said that the value of the deal amounted to $ 426 million, and was subject to the rules of the Foreign Military Sales Authority of the US Department of Defense.

She explained that Egypt will replace its fleet of "Chinook 47D" aircraft with the juvenile "F" model, as it will benefit from its advanced multi-mission capabilities.

And the statement continued, quoting the company's vice president, Ken Eland: "The F-model aircraft will work to improve the capabilities of Egypt's Chinook aircraft and will effectively assist in achieving the goals of heavy payloads."

The company defined the "Chinook 47" helicopter as an advanced multi-mission aircraft used by the US Army and many armies around the world.

The CH 47F Chinook helicopter is powered by the latest technology​




2.6 $ Billion for 23 helicopters and their equipment
It is clear that the contract will be executed in installments of The aid..







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610292162993741825
Egypt needed the 23 helicopters because of plans to modernize the fleet, and even if a $2.6 billion contract had been approved, delivery would have been delayed because of the German and Korean deals, in addition to the orders of the American army itself. A temporary reduction of the contract until then would not harm anything due to the busy production lines.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610344304769388545


----------



## sami_1

Preparations were made before the Egyptian President's visit to America to arrange the final agreements for the new form of Egyptian-American relations in light of the interests that can be built upon. This does not mean that there are no differences or even true acceptance of the Egyptian regime.

The Americans, in another way, want to assign some medicine to the Egyptians on their behalf

1 - Playing a role in protecting the security of the Red Sea on behalf of the Americans and without the presence of American forces in the region, as well as working to curtail Russian and Chinese influence. The Saudis are in a war that proved the Saudis' failure to resolve the conflict after they got involved in it

2 - Confronting Turkish ambitions and its desire to control the Mediterranean gas in contravention of international law and the occupation of Libya through the deployment of groups such as ISIS and terrorist groups as a tool of Turkish pressure in North Africa and Africa in general. The same is true of Iranian threats to the Gulf, so cooperation with Egypt in curbing them is better than an American presence.

3 - America wants Egypt to be a tool against any influence of China in East Africa and curtail it. Of course, Egypt does not secure America, nor does it secure China or Eurasia, so the matter will be according to Egyptian interests. The Chinese economy in Ethiopia through loans and projects that aimed to turn Ethiopia into a base for Chinese industry and a center for spreading Chinese influence, which ended with the start of civil wars in Ethiopia until its subjugation.

The American equivalent




Some of the US ships used, such as the 4 Freedom-class littoral combat, which were decommissioned by the US Navy
2 US used Oliver Hazard Perry Class frigates
As we can see, used ships to be used in the theater of operations of the Red Sea , in which there are no real naval forces except for a Saudi presence, and it does not require major combat ships. Rather, such used ships are sufficient, and they will be sold at symbolic prices for Egypt.

The limited American release of some deals, such as the approval of the CH-47F aircraft deal in the first batch of 12, and 23 were not approved once, perhaps as a tool to monitor Egypt's commitment to cooperation and obedience programs on the American side as well. It will also be through American aid

Perhaps America will approve the C-130J aircraft deal so that Egypt does not turn to the best, cheapest and beneficial alternative for Egypt's interests, the KC-390 plane, which Brazil offered, even with local production in Egypt.
Including tanker copies and even electronic warfare and early warning from it. Therefore, the approval of American planes will eliminate the project to produce transport planes in Egypt, which will make Egypt continue as a client of the United States and others on an ongoing basis, even if a large part of the price is sold as an American grant.
This shows that what will be agreed upon will mainly be in the interests of the United States, and the main beneficiary will be the United States
The United States has no objection to supplying a number of used UH-60A/L aircraft to the Egyptian Air Force to replace the MI-8/17.
Because of the discussion of the program to supply 8 E-2D aircraft, as Egypt needs 8 aircraft, and America is offering an upgraded American version to India with updated engines.
Egypt also wants 24 MH-60 Seahawk aircraft
US bids also face Chinese competition

China offers Egypt a big offer to develop the Egyptian Air Force, including solving the problems of the Egyptian Air Force by assisting Egypt in developing the old Egyptian aircraft of the F-16 and MIrage-2000 models.
Replacing old Mirage-2000 & F-16 Block-15 aircraft
With the FC-31 aircraft through two batches of 50 + 50 and possibly with local production, in the case of local production, the entire F-16 fleet will be replaced through an extended production program of 15-20 years. The total may reach 240 aircraft as a first stage with a batch of 50 aircraft, which is considered the gateway to marketing the aircraft internationally through the customer The first is Egypt with the same idea that Egypt was the first customer for the Rafale , which opened the export markets for the plane to France

Although the American offers are part of it through the American military aid program to Egypt, but the Egyptian cooperation programs with arms suppliers, Egypt can obtain the advantages of meeting the needs of local manufacturing, which the technology supplier benefits from in expanding the size of the local market for the product that is produced in Egypt to operate production lines for long periods and paralyzing It is economical, which makes the technology supplier party benefit in all respects, and it is better than buying a small batch of weapons from his production only

America will still not provide qualitative weapons to Egypt or have a significant impact on the development of Egyptian military capabilities, but rather in a way that mainly meets American and Israeli interests. America will only accept giving Egypt 10 AH-64E planes that are not at their full combat capabilities, millimeter radar, or even advanced missiles. Even before American interests in dealing with Egypt




A point of clarification. What America paid for a segment of the price $426 million of 12 CH-47F aircraft is not the full cost of a deal, but only the manufacturing of aircraft and structures. There is another cost for equipment such as protection systems. AN/AAR-57 Common Missile Warning Systems AN/APR-39 Radar Warning Receivers (RWR); AN/AVR-2B Laser Detecting Sets (LDS); High Frequency (HF) radios; Aircraft Survivability Equipment (ASE) M240 machine guns Spare training ammunition is located, which makes the price of the plane with equipment up to $ 100 million per plane


----------



## The SC

Annatar said:


> Hi everyone, a week ago, I was scrolling through a social media app and I stumbled upon a video about the Illuminati and the New World Order and I went down the rabbit hole.
> 
> I discovered a lot of things that happen in the world around us and not many people talk about these things (Probably due to decades of media brainwashing). There are secret societies that control the western governments and global mega corporations and they have a big and wicked plan for the world. They want to lower the population, make a one world government and introduce a messiah like figure (Antichrist). They have been planning this for a long time, they planned the first and second world war and have a plan for a third one, search (Albert Pike's message to Giuseppe Mazzini). I'll list down some of my findings below:
> (*Warning - they are so fucked up and weird but apparently they are real*)
> 
> - I found out about Jeffrey Epstein's island and the top officials and famous celebrities that used to go there like (Bill Clinton / Prince Andrew / Kevin Spacey). Epstein had a weird painting of Bill Clinton in his house by the way (make of it whatever you want, I really don't understand why he has something like that in his house), try searching about it.
> 
> - The child trafficking rings and pedophilia in the top brand companies. Search (Balenciaga scandal).
> 
> - Child hunting rituals where the elite satanists torture or release abducted children into the woods and hunt them then drink their blood because apparently a chemical compound called Adrenochrome is found in the blood of children when they have high adrenaline and this Adrenochrome keeps the elites healthy and young. Search (Adrenochrome), (Red shoe club / Link 2) and (Tony Podesta artwork).
> 
> - Top US government officials devil worshipping (The Bohemian Grove).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jared Kushner's 666 fifth avenue office building, the number 666 is associated with Satan and the Antichrist.
> 
> - JFK warned us about secret societies before they assassinated him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Former president Eisenhower warned about the misuse of the US military industrial complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Alex Jones who is an independent American journalist and has sources in the CIA and FBI that communicate with him (There are good people in the government who still oppose what is happening) talked about a breakaway civilization and that NASA and the US military industrial complex have technology that is so advanced compared to the technology that we see around us today and is hidden from us. He talked about this in Joe Rogan podcast (#911) which I'll put the link to down below. Alex Jones is legit by the way, he talked about the Epstein island years before it was brought to the media.
> 
> - This one might sound silly to you but it's true. A collectible card game called (Illuminati: New World Order) was released in 1994 and I kid you not it had a card with the twin buildings getting exploded (911) and another card with a face mask and vaccines (Covid19). They planned all of this and put the proof in front of our faces because they knew that we wouldn't notice it or care about it. Some of the cards are shown here. Full deck can be found here.
> 
> - Mind and behavior control project called (MKUltra). They claim they halted it in 1973 but for sure they developed it even more in secret and still use it on people.
> 
> - Search about (*Project Blue Beam*), this is apparently their endgame. it sounds like science fiction but given Alex Jones' claims about the advanced technology that the US secretly possesses, it could be possible.
> 
> When you search about most of this stuff, you may not get the results right away, you gonna have to dig deeper or use something like DuckDuckGo extension for private search. for quick results you can try searching on r/conspiracy subreddit , they sometimes provide resources in the posts.
> 
> I'm gonna link below the three Joe Rogan podcasts that feature Alex Jones as guest where he talks about some of this stuff. They are long so watch them when you have free time. Also the second one doesn't show up in search results for "some reason", I only found it when it appeared as a suggested video, but when I specifically search for it I don't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway guys I decided to share this with you to spread awareness. It's all connected, the world is controlled by elite satanists and they are planning for something big and the people are asleep. If you are convinced by this, then please share this knowledge with everyone you can so we can spread awareness as much as possible.


Most concerned people nowadays know about all this.. But it is so dangerous that if anyone opens his mouth about these matters.. he/she will certainly be labeled a believer in conspiracy theories..a.k.a crasy.. eventhough these are real conspiracies that are planned decades in advance and worked on and executed practically in stealth mode and in real time ..

You and others can further your knowledge about these very serious matters by getting familiar with "The game theory" books, articles and essays.. you will be surprised how mathematical, highly intelligent and well studied these conspiracies are .. which makes them so difficult for the average educated people (the majority of the world population!), to see, comprehend or even get a glimpse of the reality of what is going on.. This is the main reason why the people behind these conspiracies and their leaders would rather chose to die than give up this power.. the best example is what is going on in Ukraine right now where the Russian leadership is one of the rarest leaderships in this world who understand 'the game theory' and its principles and thus know how to play it too..It is a very complicated practical mathematical theory with so many branches that touch every aspect of our lives.. It is an applied science where the R&D, tests and experiments' laboratory is humanity as a whole.. I advice you to get hold of some pdf's (the easy way to start) that will enlighten you about all this.. and you might deepen your knowledge with mainly specialised books and scientific studies or scholarly articles.. although you can be sure that many important parts are still hidden and can't be published openly.. But at least you and other interested guys will get a general idea of what is stealthily going on all over the place..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Why does the Egyptian army now have the largest headquarters of the Ministry of Defense in the world, and what is the secret behind building the OCTAGON..


----------



## Annatar

The SC said:


> Most concerned people nowadays know about all this.. But it is so dangerous that if anyone opens his mouth about these matters.. he/she will certainly be labeled a believer in conspiracy theories..a.k.a crasy.. eventhough these are real conspiracies that are planned decades in advance and worked on and executed practically in stealth mode and in real time ..
> 
> You and others can further your knowledge about these very serious matters by getting familiar with "The game theory" books, articles and essays.. you will be surprised how mathematical, highly intelligent and well studied these conspiracies are .. which makes them so difficult for the average educated people (the majority of the world population!), to see, comprehend or even get a glimpse of the reality of what is going on.. This is the main reason why the people behind these conspiracies and their leaders would rather chose to die than give up this power.. the best example is what is going on in Ukraine right now where the Russian leadership is from the rare leaderships in this world who understand 'the game theory' and its principles and thus know how to play it too..It is a very complicated practical mathematical theory with so many branches that touch every aspect of our lives.. It is an applied science where the R&D, tests and experiments' laboratory is humanity as a whole.. I advice you to get hold of some pdf's (the easy way to start) that will enlighten you about all this..and you might deepen your knowledge with mainly specialised books and scientific studies or scholarly articles.. but be sure that many important parts are still hidden and can't be published openly.. But at least you and other interested guys will get a general idea of what is stealthily going on all over the place..


Thank you, I will surely research more about it.


----------



## Commando91

Did anyone see the new GFP rankings? lmaoo makes no sense


----------



## War Eagle

Buschlaid said:


> he soldier with AK-103 could indicate such Caimans are used by Sa'ka forces?



Still no magazine pouches on body armor. A bayonet but no optics... really? 

Do they seriously still not see the issue?


----------



## The SC

*The Egyptian army is roaring loudly with this terrifying military parade!





*


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> *The Egyptian army is roaring loudly with this terrifying military parade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where they have the money to all weapons they buy in last 10 years?


----------



## joker88

dani191 said:


> where they have the money to all weapons they buy in last 10 years?


I do not want you to be very sad about the Egyptian arms deals, because you will find someone who will show his fangs




































































Are you satisfied or bring more pictures
Do not focus too much with the Egyptian army, because it tires anyone who wants to prove himself
These photos and videos are very old. I haven't brought you the new ones yet, so you don't feel shocked🤣


----------



## joker88

When the Israeli focuses on the Egyptian army, it drives him crazy
Until the last deal, 12 Chinooks annoyed Israel, even though they were helicopters to transport soldiers


----------



## dani191

joker88 said:


> When the Israeli focuses on the Egyptian army, it drives him crazy
> Until the last deal, 12 Chinooks annoyed Israel, even though they were helicopters to transport soldiers


im not anoyed i just wonder egypt gdp is smaller then that israel and population is more than 10 times of israel


----------



## Ramses Akhenaten Ahmose

War Eagle said:


> Still no magazine pouches on body armor. A bayonet but no optics... really?
> 
> Do they seriously still not see the issue?


You dont have to mount every single bell and whistle on your person for a photoshoot, do I really need to bring this to light?


----------



## joker88

dani191 said:


> im not anoyed i just wonder egypt gdp is smaller then that israel and population is more than 10 times of israel


You answer yourself
When you are the same number of Egyptians, keep seeing how you work to solve their problems


----------



## Ghostkiller

@Gomig-21 I just saw a fighter aircraft in front of my uni hahaha. I took a video. I will send it here. It is either a Rafale or a Mirage.


----------



## The SC

*The US Navy handed over command of the newly formed International Task Force in the Red Sea to the Egyptian Navy, Dec. 12, during a ceremony in Manama, Bahrain — where the multinational staff is headquartered..




*


----------



## joker88

Θα έχουν οι ελληνικές FDI -και Gowind- διασύνδεση με το Αιγυπτιακό Ναυτικό; Μάλλον όχι - Πτήση & Διάστημα


Σημαντικές κρίνονται οι ειδήσεις που προέκυψαν από τη συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε στις 13 Δεκεμβρίου 2022 στο δημοσιογράφο του ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ, Ν. Γ. Δρόσο, ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του γαλλικού ομίλου Naval Group, Pierre Eric Pommellet. Πρόεδρος της Naval Group Pierre Eric Pommellet...




www.ptisidiastima.com


----------

